#kubuntu 2006-02-27
<r2> should i delete the #?
<r2> before the urls
<kosh> r2: it means that line is disabled, if you have a reason to turn that line on then you can delete the #
<samoura> Select the System menu at the top of the screen.
<samoura> Select Administration then Synaptic Package Manager.
<samoura> what ;(
<robotgeek> samoura: that will not work, you are in kde
<samoura> okei how do i get out from gde?
<fatejudger> !sources.list
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<fatejudger> !fglrx
<ubotu> [fglrx]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<robotgeek> samoura: so, that is why i told you to launch konsole, by doing 1) alt + f2 , type "konsole" 2) in Konsole, type "kdesu adept"
* robotgeek is tired. later all
<samoura> okei i did ALL+ F2 and than konsole and than i see a black screen just like window xp start/run. after the black screen comes up password and than comes this stupid adapt manage  but i don see there Select Administration then Synaptic Package Manager.;S
<david> I think kubuntu.org also needs a little intro talk like ubunto.com and edubuntu.org instead of directly the news
<kosh> samoura: calling things stupid and just in general making trollish comments is unlikely to result in help
<samoura> okei i am so sorry ;( but help me
<kosh> samoura: if you want to get out of kde then click on the kde icon then click on log out
<kosh> samoura: once you have logged out, log in to whatever other desktop you want to use instead
<samoura> okei thanks :P
<david> kubunto.org should also have links to ubunto and edubunto to complete the 'circel'
<Snake__> david: isnt it kubuntU?
<david> Snake__: yeah it is, strange that I never type that wrong int the url of konqueror :)
<Snake__> heh
<samoura> okei i logd out and i restarted ;/ but no changes ?
<kosh> samoura: when you log in there should be a drop down so you can select kde or any other installed window manager
<Snake__> sampan: you can find that dropdown under "Session type"
<mrkris> ok, so after trying to figure out why i get the mismatch errors, i downloaded one of the debs by hand and noticed it is an html error hah
<mrkris> <br />
<mrkris> <b>Parse error</b>:  syntax error, unexpected '^' in <b>/u01/ftpubuntu/pub/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdebase/ksysguard_3.4.3-0ubuntu6_i386.deb</b> on line <b>94</
<mrkris> b><br />
<samoura> i Reboot my computer and i loged in but i dont see Synaptic Package Manager. -> 1Select Administration then Synaptic Package Manager.
<samoura> ;( help please
<Hobbsee> samoura: try kmenu, sysetm, synaptic package manager
<Hobbsee> you're on kde, not gnome
<samoura> how can i go on gnome please tell me
<kosh> samoura: when you log in there should be a drop down so you can select kde or any other installed window manager
<kosh> samoura: however if you are running kubuntu the odds are that gnome is not even installed, kubuntu is kde, ubuntu is gnome
<kosh> samoura: if gnome is not installed you could install it
<samoura> how
<samoura> ?
<samoura> package manager?
<Snake__> sampan: sudo apt-get install gnome
<kosh> samoura: if you don't like kde though why did you install kubuntu?
<dev_null> i just tried to update to dapper and about 50 packages did not update because of a size mismatch
<dev_null> is there something I should do?
<dev_null> I reran apt-get update
<samoura> i don know nothing about linux and i know linux is match better than window that is why i install it because it is free that is why
<fatejudger> is something wrong with the Dapper repos right now?
<dev_null> fatejudger:  I just asked the same question i think
<fatejudger> lol, sorry, I just joined
<fatejudger> dev_null: what is your error?
<dev_null> what happened when you tried to update?
<dev_null> i get Size mismatch errors
<fatejudger> dev_null:
<fatejudger> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xresprobe/xresprobe_0.4.22_i386.deb  Size mismatch
<fatejudger> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pykdeextensions/pykdeextensions_0.4.0-0ubuntu3_i386.deb  Size mismatch
<fatejudger> sorry for the flood
<dev_null> yup
<Hobbsee> freeflying-ibook: gb mirrors seem ok...
<dev_null> thats the same thing I got
<fatejudger> hmm
<fatejudger> maybe they're updating stuff
<dev_null> how many packages for you?
<fatejudger> two if you do a dist-upgrade
<dev_null> it was about 50 for me
<fatejudger> oh geez
<dev_null> tons of them updated ok
<fatejudger> 50 had the size mismatch?
<dev_null> yeah
<fatejudger> I'm doing an upgrade from a fresh install of Flight 4
<fatejudger> so it might be a little different for me
<samoura> is linux card updates better than window?
<dev_null> samoura: usually
<dev_null> most of the packages don't look that importiant, but server-xorg-driver does
<dev_null> even --fix-missing didn't help
<fatejudger> dev_null: yeah, I tried that too
<fatejudger> Riddell: ping
<r2> does anyone know how i can see my windows partitions?
<fatejudger> r2: storage media
<fatejudger> r2: that is if you use KDE 3.5.1
<duckdown> Hey all..  Dapper Flight 4 = Awesome :)
<r2> fatejudger: how can i see kde version?
<dev_null> duckdown: did you have any problem updating your packages?
<fatejudger> r2: you'd know if you were on 3.5.1
<fatejudger> r2: because you would have had to manually upgrade
<duckdown> But I'm having a problem..  My touchpad on the laptop is EXTREMELY slow to move the cursor across the screen.. I tried adjusting the "Pointer Acceleration" in System Settings in KDE, but its not making a difference
<fatejudger> r2: unless you use Dapper
<r2> i use 5.10
<duckdown> dev_null: Nope, I just clicked the Caution button, logged in, and Adept did everything for me
<r2> not dapper
<fatejudger> r2: yeah, then you'll need to manually mount the partition
<fatejudger> r2: not hard
<fatejudger> r2: but make sure to mount it read only
<r2> ok mate
<r2> where can i do that?
<fatejudger> r2: I wouldn't want you writing to your NTFS partition and screwing it up
<fatejudger> r2: Disk & Filesystems in System Settings I think
<fatejudger> r2: you can mount it in the terminal too
<LiteHedded> my audio was working fine but now it's not! can someone help?
<fatejudger> r2: I can't vouch for the first one though since it isn't working right now for me
<dev_null> fatejudger:  did you do your update using adept or from cli?
<fatejudger> LiteHedded: perhaps you could be more specific
<LiteHedded> what do you need to know?
<Perma> hi gang. i don't know if it's cool to ask for help here or not, if it is is, I'd be much thankful. Little prob with xorg
<fatejudger> LiteHedded: information about the problem
<LiteHedded> xmms says can't open audio
<LiteHedded> kopete wont play sounds
<fatejudger> LiteHedded: are you using Breezy or Dapper?
<LiteHedded> breezy
<LiteHedded> maybe an application is using it or something?
<fatejudger> perhaps
<LiteHedded> but I don't see anything in ps
<fatejudger> did your restart?
<fatejudger> *you
<Perma> i am on breezy amd64 with ati 200m gfx. error message when i hit startx is that it is skipping lobGLcore because of No Symbols. Module load failure
<Perma> ty in advance
<LiteHedded> no i didn't restart
<fatejudger> LiteHedded: you can restart ALSA or Kubuntu
<fatejudger> LiteHedded: take your pick
<LiteHedded> alsa
<fatejudger> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<LiteHedded> still not working
<dbstest> newbie needs help... can not log in as admin
<fatejudger> try using amarok, it usually is more descriptive in its errors
<fatejudger> tell me what it says
<LiteHedded> gst-engine claims it cannont play mp3 files
<fatejudger> LiteHedded: there you go
<fatejudger> LiteHedded: wait
<fatejudger> LiteHedded: do you use gstreamer or xine?
<LiteHedded> i dunno
<fatejudger> LiteHedded: lol
<LiteHedded> don't know the difference
<fatejudger> LiteHedded: ok, I think xmms uses xine by default
<LiteHedded> k
<fatejudger> LiteHedded: damn, this isn't going to work very well
<LiteHedded> xmms says it's using OSS
<LiteHedded> not alsa
<fatejudger> eww
<fatejudger> well that would be your problem there
<fatejudger> OSS locks up the sound system
<LiteHedded> ok
<fatejudger> probably can't access it again or something
<fatejudger> try switching it to ALSA
<LiteHedded> nothing
<nadia007> wondering if someone can help me with wep encryption on wireless.  Got my pc card to work when router has no encryption... but when I activate my wep encryption it messes up!
<fatejudger> LiteHedded: it would  be helpful if you either installed amarok-xine or installed gstreamer-mad
<LiteHedded> ok
<Otis> evening ... mplayer works fine ... why do movies take over 1 minute before they start playing in KMplayer ?
<LiteHedded> installed
<fatejudger> LiteHedded: which one?
<LiteHedded> xine
<fatejudger> LiteHedded: ok, go back into amarok and tell it to use the xine engine
<fatejudger> LiteHedded: it should be in the config under engines
<dbstest> newbie needs help cannot make any system changes today, yesterday after install worked fine today nada
<LiteHedded> the only engine is gstreamer
<fatejudger> did you restart amarok?
<LiteHedded> yes
<fatejudger> are you sure?
<fatejudger> it should be in there
<LiteHedded>  yes
<LiteHedded> i restarted it
<fatejudger> and you're positive you're looking in the right place
<LiteHedded> yes
<fatejudger> under sound system
<duckdown> Can someone tell me how to speed up my touchpad on my laptop on Kubuntu
<LiteHedded> in amarok > engines?
<fatejudger> LiteHedded: yes
<LiteHedded> just gstreamer
<LiteHedded> but amarok isn't my problem
<LiteHedded> nothing plays sound
<LiteHedded> i don't even use amarok
<fatejudger> LiteHedded: I know, I know, I'm just trying to use it because it gives good errors
<LiteHedded> k
<LiteHedded> well xine isn't listed
<fatejudger> LiteHedded: and there's nothing that you did that could cause something like this?
<fatejudger> LiteHedded: have you restarted your computer lately?
<fatejudger> LiteHedded: updated?
<fatejudger> LiteHedded: installed a new package?
<LiteHedded> only thing I can think of is some application is using it and didn't exit
<LiteHedded> but I don't see anything like that in ps -aux
<fatejudger> the alsa restart should have taken care of anything using alsa
<fatejudger> but not OSS
<fatejudger> perhaps it's just best to restart Kubuntu
<fatejudger> take care of everything
<Plouj> humm, here is my problem: http://plouj.no-ip.com/kubuntu{1,2,3}.jpg
<LiteHedded> when I press play on xmms using alsa it doesn't give and error
<LiteHedded> but it doesn't play the file
<Plouj> does kubuntu not install SATA drivers for my hdd or something?
<fatejudger> Plouj: 404 not found?
<Perma> lol
<Plouj> fatejudger: its three images
<fatejudger> ah, yes
<fatejudger> I see that now
<fatejudger> Plouj: well that's quite a problem
<Plouj> the thing is
<Plouj> the installer kernel could open it!
<Plouj> since it was able to copy all the files
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> I wouldn't even know where to start with something like that
<Plouj> so, that makes no sense to me
<fatejudger> this is beyond my scope
<fatejudger> is this just a Kubuntu problem?
<Plouj> thank goodness you're not the only one here
<fatejudger> or do other distro have this same problem with your HD?
<Plouj> no, other 'distros' boot fine
<fatejudger> weird
<anthrax> hi everyone.
<anthrax> seems like I could use a little held
<anthrax> I just installed the nvidia drivers. they work fine. but now I am unable to switch to a tty.
<anthrax> my screen just goes off-power
<anthrax> any suggestions?
<fatejudger> anthrax: shit happens
<anthrax> helpful *g*
<anthrax> no, really, been googling for about 2 hours now and so far to no avail. so no one of you guys know what i could do?
<fatejudger> anthrax: I'd help, but I use an ATI card
<anthrax> np.
<nadia007> fatejudger, know much about wep and wireless working on kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> nadia007: i know some of it, what did you want to know?
<Hobbsee> not done anything with WEP though
<nadia007> I'm able to get my linksys working without encryption, but moment I try to add encryption stops working
<nadia007> I've set encryption (wep) on my router.
<B1zz> ewwww
<B1zz> wep
<Hobbsee> !wep
<ubotu> wep is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-10-07.0031507315
<B1zz> i never could get it to work
<nadia007> what other options are there?
<B1zz> my card didnt like so i use wpa much better :-p
<Hobbsee> have you got your encryption key in /etc/network/interfaces?
<nadia007> wireless_key 70abcdef...
<nadia007> that's the format that I used to enter it.
<nadia007> ubotu, link doesnt' work!
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, nadia007
<anthrax> how did you set the key? via System settings or via what tool?
<anthrax> tried kwifimanager?
<nadia007> I got the key from the router, kwifimanager does not work well with linksys wifi
<anthrax> and where/how did you enter the key?
<nadia007> I tried entering it manually via systems settings, but that doesn't work and the app seems a bit quirky to me...
<nadia007> I typed in command line.
<nadia007> and in the /etc/network/interface file
<Hobbsee> !wifi
<ubotu> from memory, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<nadia007> command line I typed. sudo iwconfig wlan0 key 70BB078DEB
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure that kwifimanager acutally works too well at all
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: it works great
<anthrax> it does for me.
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: are you able to dist-upgrade?
<nadia007> ubotu, I've read that a million times... that's how I got this far... encryption is the only part that is killin me!
<ubotu> nadia007: that's too long
<nadia007> ubotu, the key is too long?
<ubotu> nadia007: okay
<fatejudger> ah, I think they might have fixed it
<fatejudger> yep
<Hobbsee> !forget the
<ubotu> i didn't have anything called 'the', Hobbsee
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: nm, they fixed the repos
<Hobbsee> !forget the key
<ubotu> i didn't have anything called 'the key', Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hmm
<Hobbsee> nadia007: this part in particular
<Hobbsee> I saw this about the gui wep-key entry (here [WWW]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-10-07.0031507315): One detail that was essential for me to get my laptop running on a Linksys WRT54G router: when you generate a WEP key that is 10 digits long (XXXXXXXXXX), you cannot just copy and paste this key into the WEP key field within the Network Settings dialogue. You must insert a dash after every fo
<Hobbsee>  encryption works fine.
<Hobbsee> and something tells me you didnt want to give out your key in the middle of a channel
<Hobbsee> but oh well
<nadia007> so I'm just not entering the key right!
<nadia007> no big deal... I just change the key!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> i'd try that, at lesat
<nadia007> thx hobbsee!
<nadia007> hobbsee... can't find the url you gave me...  what does it say after "you must insert a dash after every fo..."?
<Hobbsee> fourth character, ie, XXXX-XXXX-XX. Once you do this, WEP encryption works fine.
<Hobbsee> it's in the comments at the bottom of the !wifi page
<nadia007> sweet...  I'll give it a try.!
<jerware> shy does sudo exept my root password but not su or su -   ?
<nadia007> !wifi
<ubotu> I guess wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Hobbsee> !tell jerware about sudo
<anthrax> help needed. I just installed the nvidia drivers. they work fine. but now I am unable to switch to a tty. my screen just goes power-off
<LiteHedded> can someone help me get my sound working?
<yonkeltron> what do size mismatches on packages mean?
<jerware> sudo is  not my concern
<jerware> why would su -  not work?
<jerware> if the password for both sudo and su -  are the same
<Snake__> jerware: you have to active su
<jerware> active su ?  how do i do that?
<Snake__> jerware: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-20902.html
<jerware> you mean active ate
<jerware> hmmm
<Snake__> That is not recommend tho
<jerware> as long as it works
<Snake__> sudo works just as well..
<jerware> sudo is to execute a command. if i want to execute a series, typing sudo before each command is exaustive and unessessary
<Snake__> jerware: sudo lasts for 15 mins. after you sudo one command, you can do other root commands for up to 15 mins before you have to type "sudo" again
<jerware> ok
<electuZ> hello
<Snake__> Hey
<anthrax> help needed. I just installed the nvidia drivers. they work fine. but now I am unable to switch to a tty. my screen just goes power-off
<electuZ> how can i disable automount of cdrom in konqueror(KDE)
<anthrax> ...again
<jerware> sudo passwd root is great!  why didnt I think of that.  thanx alot Snake_
<Snake__> Not sure
<Snake__> jerware: no problem
<jerware> yea im new to kubuntu.  i just migrated from fedora,
<Snake__> Ah
<Snake__> Fun
<jerware> indeed
<Snake__> jerware: is fedora nice?
<jerware> ehh it kinda spoils ya.  it a "their way" thing.  the desktop sucks.  hardly detects hardware.  dont use it unless if you HAVE to studdy for RHCE
<Snake__> lol
<zerephath> nalioth you about?
<jerware> for example, if i wanted to view a list of services in fedora with the coresponding cron levels, fedora provides the chkconfig command.  this is nice, but now i have to unlearn old habbits and learn the universal linux way
<B1zz> when I do fetch updates on adept some sites report errors.  Could that be a reson why it adept complains about installing akode-mpeg or does that really break your system?
<Snake__> zerephath: no hes not
<Snake__> jerware: yea...
<zerephath> Snake__: K...I looked and didnt see him..sometimes he is lurking as a different user :)
<jerware> fedora has minicom terminal (which i use to configure my cisco routers),  what is the terminal for ubuntu ?
<Snake__> jerware: I was like that coming off windows, i've only been on linux since november
<jerware> ahh
<Snake__> minicom terminal?
<jerware> ive been into linux for about two years.
<jerware> yea i get command not found
<zerephath> What do I need to do to get smb4k to work suid root? I can't mount shares without this enabled...and am not sure how this is accomplished under ubuntu? I am wondering why synaptic didn't install this way...
<jerware> does kubuntu have a web site of unofficial faqs?  for basic stuff like installing,  i know how to navigate the *NIX file system,
<zerephath> jerware: Best bet is the ubuntu wiki
<jerware> oh ok
<zerephath> There are others as well
<ryanakca> how do you clear all of your old gpg keys
<ryanakca> not exactly old, but extra keys made while experimenting
<r2> guys i dont have sound on my videos using VLC how can i download codecs for it?
<jerware> when i was in the process of installing kubuntu, i had some sort of flaw that i could not install about 25% of the packages, (perhalps a cd scratch) and i have to install these by hand.  do you guys have minicom ?
<Snake__> jerware: its in the repos
<Snake__> jerware: sudo apt-get install minicom
<jerware> ok i'll have to learn apt-get sometime then
<jerware> oh ok thanx
<jerware> the fedora equivilance for apt-get is yum
<jerware> more like yuck
<jerware> lol
<Snake__> Yea, I used redhat 7 for a bit
<Snake__> jerware: have you added the universe repos to your sources.list?
<jerware> i dont know, unless if thats a default then no
<Snake__> jerware: read this over
<Snake__> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<jerware> i have the  latest kubuntu or at least what is available upon download
<jerware> ok thanx pal
<Snake__> jerware: read the how to, then add in the breezy list
<visik7> anyone able to play a winxp image installed in qemu on vmplayer ?
<r2> guys what is the best video player to play xvid?
<Snake__> r2: if kaffine plays it, thats pretty good
<anthrax> still needing help. I just installed the nvidia drivers. they work fine. but now I am unable to switch to a tty. my screen just goes power-off (just in case anyone new turned up...)
<jerware> im off to the library to studdy for a finite math test.  anyone have any goodies for a kubuntu, but not linux, newbie?
<freeflying-ibook> Hobbsee: hi
<r2> Snake__: i would need codecs toplay there, i downloaded VLC but haveno sound
<Hobbsee> hi freeflying-ibook
<freeflying-ibook> Hobbsee: what gb mirrors?
<Snake__> jerware: listen to music?
<jerware> yes
<Hobbsee> freeflying-ibook: gb instead of us/au/whatever
<jerware> all means of multimedia
<jerware> movies
<Snake__> jerware: got that mp3 codec installed?
<jerware> still figuring out how to use dvd
<jerware> heh doubt it.  i can google around for the apt-get commands
<Snake__> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.13 Stopped
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Snake__> ;)
<jerware> thanx :P
<dsaa|away> is it posible to install kubuntu directly from HD to HD?
<zero0> kubuntu live CD w/ KOffice 1.5 beta 1 0wn3d
<Snake__> zero0: ya like it?
<zero0> yep
<zero0> love it!
<zero0> slow to boot up though
<zero0> but as I use it, I like it more
<Snake__> zero0: why not get 1.5 then?
<Snake__> hehe
<zero0> i'm using 1.5
<zero0> kontact w/ RSS feeds is nice
<zero0> i don't have to visit the websites to look at the headings :)
<Snake__> yea
<zero0> i like the jounal feature of kontact
<zero0> sweet
<zero0> i can keep track of my thoughts for the day
<Snake__> lol
<zero0> kivio improved quite remarkably
<zero0> i like the dash green line to help me visualize the alignment of the objects
<zero0> a bad thing I noticed is konqueror doesn't work with Zimbra
<Snake__> kivio? whats that do?
<Snake__> TiVO?
<Snake__> lol
<zero0> Kivio is like Visio
<Snake__> Oook... lol
<zero0> it's a flowcharting program
<Snake__> pjjj plau
<zero0> I use Visio a lot
<Snake__> /////
<Snake__> er
<Snake__> Ohhh okayu
<zero0> I do a lot of process work
<zero0> and I need to map our pictorial how the process goes
<zero0> that's how I get my people on the same process flow
<zero0> i'm very happy with Kubuntu especially with KOffice
<Snake__> koffice is tight
<zero0> if Kivio can have inline text for the objects that would be awesome
<zero0> somehow the visual is not as crisp as Windows XP
<zero0> I guessed that's an X problem
<zero0> i like kopete
<brydenn> anyone here a WINE expert or know the program really well?
<brydenn> i need some help with it
<anthrax> a bit. wassup?
<brydenn> thanks anthrax
<zero0> i hate kwallet
<brydenn> well i accidently deleted my "c drive" in winecfg
<brydenn> i need to add it again
<brydenn> dont know how
<anthrax> xterm->winecfg
<anthrax> tab "Drives" -> add
<anthrax> or better Automatic
<brydenn> i did autodetect
<anthrax> should do I think
<brydenn> but it still says i dont have a c drive
<brydenn> "No virtual drive C mapped"
<brydenn> thats the error it gives me
<brydenn> then it says to run wineprefixcreate
<anthrax> hmmm. what did you type into the "Path" field?
<anthrax> add it manually. type into "Path" [../drive_c]  wiothout the []  then hit ADD
<brydenn> anthrax:  when i just hit ADD (and not do autodetect) it adds a C: drive with ../drive_c in the "path"
<anthrax> should do then
<brydenn> but... when i hit apply... it wont stay
<anthrax> hmmm
<anthrax> mom gotta check
<brydenn> k
<anthrax> check /home/YOURNAMEHERE/.wine   for a folder called drive_c
<brydenn> Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible.
<brydenn> Warning: the specified System directory L"c:\\windows\\system32" is not accessible.
<brydenn> Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible.
<brydenn> Warning: the specified System directory L"c:\\windows\\system32" is not accessible.
<brydenn> Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible.
<brydenn> Warning: the specified System directory L"c:\\windows\\system32" is not accessible.
<brydenn> oopps sorry
<anthrax> as for now, I just deleted my drive_c and it came back happily after hitting automatic... so i suppose the folder beneath is gone.
<brydenn> ok anthrax : the folder .wine is there
<brydenn> i opened it up and drive_c is there as well
<fatejudger> why does Kate always try and open files with weird extensions downloaded by Konqueror?
<fatejudger> and is there a way to stop it from doing that?
<_mrono> hey guys
<anthrax> brydenn: do you have winetools?
<brydenn> no i dont
<brydenn> download it?
<anthrax> then try this: cp your drive_c folder to somewhere safe, then delete the one in your .wine/
<anthrax> then winecfg and hit Automatig -> apply
<brydenn> you mean autodetect?
<anthrax> right
<Weridkid> how do I set a root password
<anthrax> got it in german, though
<anthrax> then cp drive_c back and winecfg it again
<duckdown> Hi everyone.. I'm trying to run the ./configure for a new version of kVIRC, but surprisingly enough its telling me to specify my X-includes directory and X-headers manually with some commandline arguments.  Can someone tell me where both of those are located?  And/or do I need to apt-get any important files?
<brydenn> anthrax:  thats the thing... it doesnt even show up in WineCFG
<brydenn> i only have Drives E F G H and Z
<anthrax> right, because the winereg killed it.
<brydenn> C doesnt even show up after i hit Autodetect
<brydenn> so copy the folder to the desktop for example
<brydenn> then what?
<anthrax> then winecfg -autodetect
<brydenn> k hold up :)
<anthrax> pardon, winecfg -> drives -> autodetect
<anthrax> so wine should kill even thememory of a drive c.
<brydenn> do i have to worry about the folder "dosservices"?
<brydenn> i mean "dosdevices"
<brydenn> not services hehe
<anthrax> ? huh ? i dont even got that one...
<anthrax> ah, i got it allright
<brydenn> hehe
<brydenn> see
<brydenn> go to the dosdevices folder
<anthrax> but as it is a drive problem dosdevices shoukdn't be affectet
<brydenn> you'll see your drive letters with folders
<brydenn> just do this for me really quick
<brydenn> net split
<brydenn> damn
<anthrax> hmm.
<anthrax> idea:
<brydenn> k
<anthrax> terminal -> ln -s /home/whatever/.wine/drive_c /home/whatever/.wine/dosdevices/c:
<brydenn> see in my dosdevices folder... all the DRIVES are "folder shortcuts" .. drive C is there but only appears as a file shortcut
<brydenn> not a folder
<anthrax> as i said: try the ln -s thingy...
<anthrax> then we'll see
<brydenn> give me the command again
<anthrax> terminal -> ln -s /home/whatever/.wine/drive_c /home/whatever/.wine/dosdevices/c:
<brydenn> what is IN?
<anthrax> LN
<anthrax> places a symlink
<brydenn> auh
<bushito> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<anthrax> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<brydenn> brydenn@c-24-21-100-158:~$ ln -s /home/brydenn/.wine/drive_c /home/brydenn/.wine/dosdevices/c:
<brydenn> ln: `/home/brydenn/.wine/dosdevices/c:': File exists
<brydenn> hey anthrax :
<brydenn> so that seemed to work
<brydenn> lets see if it changed winecfg
<anthrax> nope
<anthrax> it didn't write
<brydenn> :(
<brydenn> do i have to do it as sudo?
<anthrax> maybe...
<anthrax> do Terminal-> sudo mv /allthatstuff/c: /allthatstuff/
<anthrax> so it will be kept safe
<brydenn> what is mv?
<anthrax> move
<anthrax> then check if the original file is gone and the backup's there
<anthrax> if so, sudo the ln -s thingy
<anthrax> Still needing help: After installation of the nvidia-drivers my screen cuts out if i try to switch to a tty. any suggestions on what to do?
<electuZ> what does mean that '|o|'?
<anthrax> lol?
<brydenn> anthrax
<brydenn> i think i know what the problem is
<anthrax> yup?
<electuZ> anthrax: yes..
<anthrax> you didn't run winecfg as sudo
<anthrax> right?
<brydenn> in the folder dosdevices... the C file is "pointing to" /mnt/cdrom/
<anthrax> ah! so a wrong sym
<brydenn> yah but how do i change it?
<brydenn> i just went to properties on the file and saw that
<anthrax> is it owned by root?
<brydenn> but i dont see a way for me to point it else where
<brydenn> no ownership is by Brydenn :)
<LiteHedded> my sound isn't working
<LiteHedded> can someone help me get it straightened out?
<anthrax> great. move it somewhere else so there is no c: left in dosdevices and then go ln -s again
<anthrax> brydenn: that should do the trick
<brydenn> k this time it didnt say "file exists"?
<brydenn> so now move it back?
<anthrax> nope. now try winecfg
<anthrax> we only kept the original so we had a backup.
<LiteHedded> anyone?
<brydenn> haha
<anthrax> you just created a new "c:"
<brydenn> ok it found it in autodetect
<brydenn> so now what?
<brydenn> replace it?
<brydenn> move it back?
<anthrax> so now it should run.
<anthrax> you can now delete the backups we made
<brydenn> well i moved the original to the desktop
<anthrax> go ahead and kill it
<brydenn> SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeet!!!!
<brydenn> thank you soooooooo much anthrax
<anthrax> np.
<brydenn> ya know... i've had good luck with people by the name of anthrax
<anthrax> *g* how's that?
<brydenn> i used to be in a Team Fortress Classic clan with a guy named Anthrax
<brydenn> he was cool as hell, ... thank you :)
<anthrax> as i said np. but I gotta go sleeping now. works on in about 4 hours
<brydenn> thanks anthrax. get some rest :)
<anthrax> cYa around and have fun *wave*
<Plouj> :/
<Plouj> can someone help me at least figure out whats wrong? -> http://plouj.no-ip.com/kubuntu{1,2,3}.jpg
<Perma> Hi. my breezy install has detected my wifi nic, but says it's an unknown device. I have configured ndiswrapper already, i just need to tell it that the nic is indeed a nic. Thanks in advance :)
<Plouj> Perma: thanks for what?
<Perma> For any potential help i could get on this - i'm too used to being babied by yast+SuSE to know how to do this myself
<Plouj> help with that?
<Perma> yeah
<Plouj> that wasn't a yes/no question
<Plouj> doh
<Perma> lol
<Plouj> help with *what?
<Perma> I am copy/past what i wrote
<Perma>  Hi. my breezy install has detected my wifi nic, but says it's an unknown device. I have configured ndiswrapper already, i just need to tell it that the nic is indeed a nic. Thanks in advance :)
<Perma> maybe the first bit didn't send, or?
<Perma> need to tell my system that the unknown device is a nick
<Perma> **nic
<Plouj> ah, that wasn't exactly clear
<Perma> sorry
<Plouj> what says its an unknown device?
<Perma> KinfoCenter does
<Plouj> aha!
<Plouj> well, lets wait for someone experienced in that piece of software to help you
<Perma> ookie doke
<Perma> thanky
* Perma twiddles thumbs
<Plouj> lol, there should be a channel for those waiting for their questions to be answered
<Perma> lol
<Plouj> Homer Simpson: Now we play the waiting game! He-he-he! ... 2 seconds later ... The waiting game sucks!
<Perma> lmao
<Perma> haven't heard that quote in ages
<_hupp3l> I know this is probably not the place to ask but what makes Suse so special?
<Plouj> nothing
<Plouj> windows is special, on the other hand
<hupp3l> no man I would like to know, I heard alot about Suse
<Plouj> ask someone who tells you about it
<Perma> suse will work out of the box
<Plouj> or try it yourself
<Nomad411> try #suse ;)
<Perma> kinda commercialized and such
<Plouj> trying it yourself is best
<Nomad411> solid for serer work, like a redhat equivalent
<Perma> i agree
<Nomad411> server
<Perma> brb, 15 - show
<Perma> er
<Plouj> I'm trying to install Kubuntu to try what *buntu is all about
<Plouj> to be honest
<Nomad411> very great, it's my main desktop.
<Nomad411> server-side I dunno, I don,t think it aims to be a server
<Nomad411> though I am developing against it with PHP and mysql
<Nomad411> btu it does slow me down
<Plouj> well
<Plouj> I would like to get it working, FFS!
<Plouj> I think it doesn't install proper SATA drivers or something
<Plouj> but I can't help it :/
<Nomad411> what's not working?
<Plouj> the installed kernel is panicing
<Nomad411> with your kubuntu&
<Plouj> paniking, or whatever
<Nomad411> ?
<Plouj> yes
<Plouj> here, let me illustrate
<Plouj> http://plouj.no-ip.com/kubuntu1.jpg
<Plouj> then
<Nomad411> well, linux is pickier abotu hardware issues, quite a loty more than windows.
<Plouj> http://plouj.no-ip.com/kubuntu2.jpg
<Plouj> then
<Plouj> http://plouj.no-ip.com/kubuntu3.jpg
<Nomad411> so you muct be detecting some hardware trouble, like faulty ram or HD
<Plouj> my hardware is not faulty
<Plouj> I'm working from Linux right now
<Plouj> just not Kubuntu
<Nomad411> ok
<Plouj> see if those image make any sense
<Plouj> I tried to install Kubuntu alongside Gentoo
<Plouj> and I chose not to install grub, since I already have that
<Nomad411> lol - That,s what I call screen captures. :)
<Plouj> but when I try to boot the Kubuntu kernel, it panics
<Plouj> ;)
<Nomad411> sda7 is where you installed it?
<Plouj> yup
<Nomad411> from gentoo, can you mount and read that device?
<Plouj> well
<Plouj> even grub could
* Plouj ist rying
<Plouj> yup
<Plouj> its reiserfs alright
<Nomad411> You must b emissing a parameter for SCSIbooting.. I haven"t had to seal with SCSI in a while I forget
<Nomad411> !SCSI
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Nomad411
<Nomad411> !scsi
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Nomad411
<Plouj> Nomad411: its a SATA disk
<Plouj> humm
<Nomad411> oh
<Plouj> nforce4 chipset
<Plouj> can't remember which kernel driver
<Plouj> heh
<Nomad411> I haven,t had to use SATA yet either, too broke :(
<Plouj> broke?
<Plouj> ah
<Plouj> I'm using sata_nv module/driver
<Plouj> or, thats the one that works perfectly for my chipset
<Plouj> I wonder if kubuntu kernel has .config
<Plouj> :/ /mnt/tmphome/usr/src/ is empty
<Plouj> err, /mnt/tmphome is where i mounted sda7 btw
<Plouj> aha!
<Plouj> grep -i sata_nv /mnt/tmphome/boot/config-2.6.12-9-amd64-generic
<Plouj> CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV=m
<Plouj> so its built in as a module
<Plouj> how sad
<Nomad411> Sorry, was away trying to install XP on an old 20 gigs.. I need money
<Nomad411> So have you figured it out?
<Plouj> yeah
<Plouj> the problem that is
<Plouj> I do _not_ want to built a custom kernel for kubuntu
<Nomad411> !sata
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Nomad411
<duckdown> Hey all.. I generally don't use Gnome, but I need a problem that needs full GTK+ 2.0+ functionality.  What do I need to install?
<xwolf-> is there a kde gaim-like program?
<Kamping_Kaiser> konversation?
<duckdown> xwolf-: Kopete
<xwolf-> besides these two
<xwolf-> :P
<duckdown> kopete is amazing..
<Kamping_Kaiser> duckdown: try installing it, and it should pullin dependancies
<duckdown> Kamping_Kaiser: Nah, its a ./configure, its source
<Kamping_Kaiser> duckdown: oh, right.
<duckdown> oh neat.
<duckdown> theres a package for it :-)
<duckdown> Thanks anyhoo :)
<fatejudger> Kamping_Kaiser: someone said you got XGL working in KDE
<fatejudger> Kamping_Kaiser: is this true?
<Mez> whats the best thing to play 3gp files with in kubuntu ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> fatejudger: got it going in Gnome, but it should be more or less the same
<fatejudger> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> *waves window about*
<fatejudger> Kamping_Kaiser: I can't find anyone who's done it in KDE
<Kamping_Kaiser> fatejudger: be the first!
<fatejudger> Kamping_Kaiser: I tried
<fatejudger> Kamping_Kaiser: and broke my Dapper install
<fatejudger> Kamping_Kaiser: I just reinstalled a couple of hours ago
<Kamping_Kaiser> fatejudger: what went wrong?
<fatejudger> Kamping_Kaiser: X would hang when trying to boot
<fatejudger> Kamping_Kaiser: are you a KDE user or Gnome user?
<Kamping_Kaiser> fatejudger: so it didnt even get to KDE? Gnome user
<Snake__> Kamping_Kaiser: ya found em
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> :)
<fatejudger> why does everyone use Gnome damnit
<fatejudger> can't there be ONE person who's done it in KDE?
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> fatejudger: lol
<Snake__> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> i just followed the wiki and with 2 problems it Just Worked
<fatejudger> Kamping_Kaiser: yeah, well the wiki is for Gnome
<fatejudger> Kamping_Kaiser: everything is for Gnome
<Snake__> fatejudger: time to get gnome.
<Snake__> :P
<fatejudger> Kamping_Kaiser: and I have an ATI card
<fatejudger> the day I get Gnome will be the same day I buy a Mac
<fatejudger> which is never
<Snake__> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> classic
<Kamping_Kaiser> fatejudger: most of the steps are exactly the same (or were)
<fatejudger> Kamping_Kaiser: SOME are the same
* Kamping_Kaiser opens page
<fatejudger> Kamping_Kaiser: most deal with restarting gnome
<fatejudger> Kamping_Kaiser: or editing gnome config files
* Kamping_Kaiser wants his old alt+tab back, not this frigging 'any dkestop' crap
<Snake__> Ahh so it finally crashed.
* Snake__ restarts kopete
<fatejudger> Kamping_Kaiser: what's alt+tab :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. a feature :P_
<fatejudger> Kamping_Kaiser: I was being sarcastic
<mrkris> anyone here use user-mode-linux ?
<spuck> coming from Gentoo: installed kubuntu from the disk, now what to do for KDE? (don't yet know how to use apt-get correctly and don't want to mess up)
<SkrotFFS> Anyone here got a Sony PSP and is using it with konqueror/ioslaves?
<Kamping_Kaiser> you should have KDE if you have Kubuntu
<mrkris> kstart->system->Adept(package manager)
<spuck> Kamping_Kaiser: how to update and find out? (too much emerge, learning...)
<Kamping_Kaiser> spuck: if it's blue, it's KDE. if it's brown, it's Gnome. or are you after a particular KDE?
<spuck> Kamping_Kaiser: it's dual boot windows (I'm on that horrid system now), boots to run level 3 (no problem with that if I can startx)
<Kamping_Kaiser> fatejudger: yes, the tute is very Gnome-centric. what happens when it breaks
<Kamping_Kaiser> spuck: it's booting to runlevel 2 btw.
<fatejudger> Kamping_Kaiser: like I said, it just hangs when it boots
<fatejudger> Kamping_Kaiser: says that it can't find the fglrx modules or something
<Kamping_Kaiser> fatejudger: that's not very discriptve :(
<fatejudger> Kamping_Kaiser: but fglrx works fine
<fatejudger> Kamping_Kaiser: I wish someone who's done this before could try it in KDE
<spuck> Kamping_Kaiser:OK... text... want to update system, sorry, I should RTFM...
<Kamping_Kaiser> fatejudger: i would go and do it now, but i don't want to reboot :$
<Kamping_Kaiser> spuck: lol. np.
<fatejudger> Kamping_Kaiser: cmon, someone has to figure it out
<fatejudger> Kamping_Kaiser: do you have an ATI card or NVidia card?
<Kamping_Kaiser> spuck: to update you need to remove the comments from some lines in /etc/apt/sources.list, then run `sudo apt-get update ` and then `sudo apt-get dist-ugrade`
<Kamping_Kaiser> fatejudger: nvidia
<fatejudger> Kamping_Kaiser: damn
<fatejudger> Kamping_Kaiser: still though, it would be helpful
* Kamping_Kaiser wonders if the server in the corner could handle this sort of treatment
* Kamping_Kaiser wonders if an ati rage mobility would work
<spuck> Damn, you guys, quite scrolling, i'm trying to write down what Kamping_Kaiser said
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. sorry
<fatejudger> does anyone know of a superkaramba theme that works with KCalender?
<spuck> OK, keep scrolling, I got it wrote down :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. wd spuck
<Kamping_Kaiser> spuck: for the stuff you want in your sources list type in !sources in the channel
<spuck> hey, keep going- I'm gonna reboot to kubuntu and follow the damn directions... see ya!
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. later mate
<spuck> tanks! bugeye
* Kamping_Kaiser looks for ubuntu cd
<Kamping_Kaiser> this is going to take forever, *wonders why he's bothereing*
<Kamping_Kaiser> *bothers anyway*
<Kamping_Kaiser> danm laptop wont boot cdrom o_0
<crxyem> anyone awake ??
<eltee> i am!
<Kamping_Kaiser> depends whos asking :)
<crxyem> well hello, are you familiar with ndiswrapper ??
<Kamping_Kaiser> no
<eltee> same here, sorry
<sambagirl> hello
<sambagirl> i made a big mistake on my xp and i am using live disk now
<sambagirl> what do i type to mount a hard drive ?
<sambagirl> mount what?
<eltee> try just mount
<eltee> i can't really be trusted for help, considering I have only had this for 1 hour :(
<Satria_Konyol> hi
<crxyem>  sambagirl do you know whether your winxp partition is /dev/hda0 or /dev/sda0 etc..
<crimsun> sambagirl: what volume? Is it an older Kubuntu install or Windows XP?
<Kamping_Kaiser> remember - xp=ntfs
<eltee> you can still mount it though?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes, but not write
<Kamping_Kaiser> and if your trying to fix xp by using a live cd, you need to write (i would have thought0
<crxyem> it would be something along the nature of sudo mount /dev/hda0 /media/windows ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0
<eltee> how can you get amarok to access files from a ntfs sda
<eltee> mine says cannot open folder
<eltee> sadness
<sambagirl> hold on sorry i was in ubuntu
<crxyem> which will give read write access, but keep in mind writing to ntfs isn't foolproof
<Kamping_Kaiser> the ubuntu kernel wont write ntfs i thought
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> that fstab line isn't correct syntax for mount
<sambagirl> sda0
<crimsun> you'd either use mount syntax or fstab directly
<sambagirl> hda0 looks like amiga styule
<crxyem> yeah sorry , I confused the two, thats an fstab command
<sambagirl> now what happened was that i was messing around with something in xp and i had to shut down and now it is not working i tryied using 2000 disk to brinkg it up as mounting on that but that did not work too so now i am just trying to see if i can even see the disk to try to recover important things on there.
<sambagirl> fstab ?
<Mez> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, lilo, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<sambagirl> ok let me try this
<Mez> o_O
<nalioth> Mez: ?
<Mez> nalioth: It's got the wrong ops for this channel :D
<lint> Someone mind pointing me to a page that talks about proper installation and maintenance of ubuntu/kubuntu?
<nalioth> Mez: you want !kops
<Mez> ] I was testing if it had the right ops :D
<Mez> lol
<Mez> !kops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fooishbar, haggai, amu, uniq, Mez, seth_k, nikkia, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, or robotgeek
<lint> for exmaple i just apt-get install'd gimp, and i have no idea where it is ;x
<nalioth> Mez: why not do that in a PM, you're calling the kops
<Mez> nalioth, meh - it should be context sensitive
<crxyem> ok well I don't need so much ndis help, it's still a wireless bit, anyone familiar with iwconfig ??
<Mez> ubotu - it works in PM?
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Mez
<nalioth> Mez: all factoids work in a pm
<Mez> ah ok
<lint> Anyone?
<sambagirl> i get this error
<sambagirl> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu # /dev/hda1 /media/windows vfat umask=000 0 0
<sambagirl> bash: /dev/hda1: Permission denied
<crimsun> no, incorrect syntax
<darkbutterfly> i'm having problems getting amarok to  play radio streams does anyone  have any suggestions as to what i  can do to fix it?
<crimsun> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows umask=000
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows -o umask=000
<sambagirl> OK LET ME TRY
<sambagirl> HDA1 IS FOR DRIVE 1?
<sambagirl> OR DRIVE 0?
<stoned> I have an hp multimedia/internet keyboard, I am using ubuntu/kubuntu and I can't seem to find how to make those extra keys.  How can I findout which keycodes those extra keys are sending, and then assign commands to those keys
<Plouj> damn, kubunu forums are slow
<Nomad411> If I want to low-level format a HD from linux, do I need software from teh maker (Quantum?) or is there a utility on there already?
<stoned> its an HP-H7630 keyboard
<Plouj> Nomad411: wouldn't dd do that?
<Plouj> is there something lower than that?
<xwolf-> how do i put links in kopete message windows to be opened on firefox?
<Plouj> Nomad411: http://www.seagate.com/support/kb/disc/faq/ata_llfmt_what.html
<Plouj> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_format
<sambagirl> mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /media/windows busy
<sambagirl> it says busy
<Nomad411> thanks.. I'm really not at my best tonight, ill..  Probably should not be trying to install windows at all :)
<sambagirl> it says it is alreayd mounted.
<sambagirl> where?
<crxyem> so anyone have any idea why I need to run iwconfig everytime I reboot, to get my wireless back up running ??
<bimberi> Congratulations Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> bimberi: thankyou :D
<bimberi> :)
<bimberi> Hobbsee: so ... where's the cloak then?
<Hobbsee> bimberi: not sure, i'm told that i have to ask seveas about it
<Plouj> grr
<bimberi> Hobbsee: ah, ok :)
<Plouj> this is gay
* Hobbsee goes to ask about it
<Plouj> I need SATA_NV builtin!!
<Nomad411> Plouj: read this: http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/461601.html
<Nomad411> change bios to legacy, install Kubuntu, recompile kernel and then switch back to SATA
<Plouj> rofl
<Plouj> ridiculous
* Hobbsee removes the ubuntu versions of firefox and thunderbird on dapper, and replaces with the mozilla ones, hoping that they will be faster
<Plouj> I don't think I can change to legacy
<Hobbsee> bimberi: waiting on an answer, but he's been idle for 2 hours already
<Plouj> otherwise my raid controller just turns of or something
<Nomad411> :(
<bimberi> Hobbsee: Not suprising really - 04:28 in .nl  :)
<Hobbsee> bimberi: hehe, true
<xwolf-> how do i put links in kopete message windows to be opened on firefox?
<juan> ?
<errr> does anyone know how to get around having to use my cd to play ut2k4..?
<biovore> you don't need a cd in linux
<Plouj> not with the latest patch
<biovore> and in windows.. just get the latest patch
<errr> hmm thats what I have though, but my buddy has emailed me saying he keeps having to use his, I wonder if he installed it in wine or something
<biovore> 3366
<biovore> there is a UT bin for linux
* biovore plays UT2k4 on linux
<errr> yeah I sent him an email to use linuxinstaller.sh or what ever its called
<biovore> works best of a dvd ed..
<errr> ok, well thanks, Ill check if he got it installed using wine or something
<Plouj> there is a newer ut2k4
<Plouj> http://icculus.org/news/news.php?id=2548
<eltee> how can I unlock a old partition that is ntfs
<eltee> under all apps it has a lock by it
<biovore> eltee: unlock?
<Hobbsee> eltee: /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,ro,user,umask=000 0       0 <-- adapt that line in /etc/fstab to suit your windows drive and the problem should go away
<eltee> it says permission denied
<Snake__> eltee: use sudo
<eltee> this is my first hour on linux
<eltee> what is this sudo you speak of
<Snake__> eltee: put sudeo before that command
<Snake__> sudo gives you "root" rights, or the power to change anything
<Snake__> Oops
<Snake__> sudo**
<biovore> sudo runs stuff as root (aka god)
<Snake__> eltee: sudo /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs nls=utf8,ro,user,umask=000 0       0
<httpdss> eltee: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<biovore> sudo mount .....
<Snake__> LOL
<Snake__> Ahhhhhhhhhh I didnt see that
<Snake__> oops
<Snake__> dont do what I said
* Snake__ shuts up now
<biovore> lolz
<dataangel> I want to upgrade to kubuntu dapper, but dist-upgrade says it's going to remove all KDE related packages. What am I doing wrong? :P
<eltee> ok so ixnay on what snake said?>
<dataangel> is there another repo for kubuntu dapper specifically?
<biovore> dataangel: nothing.. new verson of kde
<Snake__> biovore: put eltee through what he needs ta do :)
<biovore> what is he tring to do?
<dataangel> biovore: It's uninstalling like, amarok though. Shouldn't it just be upgrading it?
<Snake__> biovore: add that to /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs nls=utf8,ro,user,umask=000 0       0
<Snake__> Oops
<Snake__> Man I am out of it.
* Snake__ needs sleep
<Snake__> hes trying to add that line to his fstab
<biovore> dataangel: when you go to upgrade kde from 3.4 to 3.5 it updates all the base libs to it has to remove everything and reinstall all new stuff
<dataangel> biovore: I'm already running 3.5.1
<biovore> is that what dapper is running?
<dataangel> biovore: And again, shouldn't that be listed as a package upgrade instead of a package removal?
<dataangel> biovore: Err, it should be.
<biovore> hmm.. must be some strange dependency hangup
<dataangel> biovore: I'm running the breezy versions of the packages from kubuntu.org
<Snake__> eltee: ah screw it. Heres what you do: Type in "kdesu kate /etc/fstab"
<Snake__> Tell me when youve dont that
<biovore> note to world: dapper is still in development..
<Snake__> Done that**
<Snake__> I guess he left.
<Snake__> Lol
<biovore> try /dev/hda1 /media/windows ntfs defaults 0 0
<Snake__> biovore: he left
<biovore> ah
<Snake__> biovore: he wanted to add it to his fstab so he could boot it
<biovore> stock kernel only support reads from ntfs.. no writes..
<biovore> what?
<biovore> noobs
<biovore> thats what grub is for
<Snake__> biovore: Why noobs?
<Snake__> naw, I mean so that its mounted on boot
<biovore> why?
<biovore> that the most retarded thing ever
<Snake__> why?
<biovore> because /boot is where your kernel is..
<biovore> mounting windows to /boot wont boot windows
<Snake__> biovore: No, he wants his NTFS mounted when he goes onto kubuntu automatically
<httpdss> biovore: defaults on ntfs is only for root ...
<biovore> rgr
<Snake__> Do you see what im saying?
<biovore> I run a custom kernel thats has ntfs write support
<Snake__> Arnt u l337 :P
<biovore> he just needs to a line to hes /etc/fstab
<biovore> done
<Snake__> What do you think he was doing?
<Snake__> sheesh
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> [22:56]  < Snake__> eltee: ah screw it. Heres what you do: Type in "kdesu kate /etc/fstab"
<LiteHedded> my ati install hosed X!
<Snake__> I believe it.
<Snake__> Hehe
<biovore> all I herd was someone talkning about mounting his windows disk to /boot to boot the thing..
<LiteHedded> I'm typing this from the console beause i have no gui!
<LiteHedded> can someone help me?
<biovore> which don't work well
<biovore> LiteHedded: did you do the nvidia thing?
<LiteHedded> it's ATI
* biovore dosn't know ati setup..
<Snake__> Me neither... :-/
<LiteHedded> dammit
<Snake__> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<biovore> you tring to get the frlgl stuff working?
<LiteHedded> yea
<Snake__> biovore: hes tryin to get his X goin
<Snake__> lol
<biovore> it should work from install
<Snake__> biovore: he hosed it..
<Snake__> as he said on his entrence
<biovore> unless his xorg.conf got smashed
<biovore> did he make a backup of his xorg.conf (as the howto say to do)
<Snake__> LiteHedded: did you back up?
<biovore> (I guessing he didn't)
<LiteHedded> heh
<LiteHedded> what do you think?
<Snake__> Nope
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<biovore> the simplest thing I can think of..
<LiteHedded> i've redone the fglrx config thingie though it doesn't fix it
<biovore> xorg -configure
<biovore> and it should make a new xorg.conf file in /root
<biovore> (run as root)
<LiteHedded> when i do startx i get this ugly screen and it quits to console
<LiteHedded> k sudo xorg -configure?
<Snake__> owch
<biovore> I think
<biovore> its been a bit..
<gamma> anyone know what window border this is? http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/4354/screenshot20060221busy6ht.png
<Snake__> hang on
<LiteHedded> k i'll try it
<biovore> there is a auto configure thing
<Snake__> LiteHedded: one minute
<Snake__> LiteHedded: ill get you the autoconfig
<LiteHedded> i did the auto configure and it doesn't fix it
<CheeseBurgerMan> ATI X200? X did that with my Kubuntu install.
<LiteHedded> says no useable sreens found
<Snake__> :(
<LiteHedded> heh
<sambagirl> what is the default pw for ssh
<biovore> LiteHedded: I know :-)
<LiteHedded> i do feel kinda leet using irssi this way though :P
<biovore> sambagirl: ssh username@host
<biovore> username password
<sambagirl> thanks
<biovore> username's password
<LiteHedded> so what do I do biovore?
<biovore> check you monitors horizontal sync and vertical refresh values
<LiteHedded> ok I'll do that
<biovore> that ussualy causes that problem
<Snake__> Im done with tech support tonight. I'm messin up to much
<LiteHedded> what's it's lcd
<LiteHedded> so it doesn't have those
<biovore> 15 connector?
<biovore> (15 pin)
<LiteHedded> connector?
<LiteHedded> laptop
<biovore> oh
<LiteHedded> yeh
<biovore> that a bit more pain in the ass
<LiteHedded> lol
<LiteHedded> great
<biovore> what laptop?
<LiteHedded> sager 5680
<LiteHedded> it's a 15 inch
<biovore> might have to good for the mode lines.. gl
<LiteHedded> 1600x1200
<CheeseBurgerMan> I assume that you don't have the ATI X200 then. ;)
<biovore> the lcd's on laptops are mostly crap and very picky
* Snake__ feels like AOL tech support with all the mistakes he just made :)
<LiteHedded> fatal server error "no screens found"
<biovore> (have to google for modelines)
<LiteHedded> it's a mobility radeon 9600pro
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK, not the same as mine then.
<LiteHedded> i've installed the ati drivers several times before and not had this happen
<CheeseBurgerMan> Which is the X200 BTW. ;)
<biovore> LiteHedded: for more detail debug look at the file /var/log/xorg.0.log
<sambagirl> i wanted to save a snapshot to floppy i am using live cd how do i find the floppy to save to it?
<biovore> sambagirl: your running live cd and want to save a file to a floppy?
<sambagirl> yes a snapshot for commands so i dont have to bother anyone wiith the same quesiotns for the commands a second time
<sambagirl> see?
<biovore> you mean like a cheet sheet?
<sambagirl> yes
<sambagirl> exactly
<biovore> I had found one a while back for a buddy of mine that started learning unix..
<gamma> anyone? http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/4354/screenshot20060221busy6ht.png the window decoration
<biovore> if you know that commands just use man <command>
<sambagirl> haha
<sambagirl> it;s for rememvering to mount a drive haha it's ok i will email it to myself thanks :;D
<biovore> gamma: intressting
<biovore> google on mount
<gamma> that's the name? 0.o or just a cool ss?
<biovore> well no window manager
<biovore> its kde.. but QT isn't managing the windowing session it looks like
<gamma> it'
<gamma> err it's got something
<gamma> just no buttons
<gamma> look at the "about amarok"
<Snake__> wow gamma is that really kde??
<gamma> it's got a header.. it's just blended with the bg
<biovore> looks like they blended it in
<gamma> yes it's kde :P
<Snake__> Wow..its so clean :)
<biovore> you ge kbfx working yet?
<Snake__> Good style gamma
<gamma> http://home.cfl.rr.com/gamma/images/ss-kde.png is mine, but not as clean
<gamma> i want that window decoration
<Snake__> oh aw thats not yours?
<Snake__> :(
<Snake__> LOL
<biovore> gamma: you look on kde-look.org for it?
<Snake__> gamma: Lo bob you have pie?
<Snake__> LOL
<gamma> yea i'm looking on kde-look right now
<gamma> i'm guessing it's native kwin or dekorator
<chadwick|359> Can anybody help me get Ekiga working with netmeeting on xp, or suggest another windows compatable program to use?
<LiteHedded> I'm just reinstalling
<LiteHedded> reconfiguring xorg just wasn't working
<bushito> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<julian> need help please
<Hobbsee> !+ask
<ubotu> methinks ask is just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important. Better questions more frequently yield better answers. Keeping the question in one line makes it easier to read. See also http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<julian> someone speaks spanish?
<biovore> I think there is a spanish channel
<julian> i c
<julian> my question is
<julian> i've just installed kubuntu
<Hobbsee> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Hobbsee> that spanish?
<Hobbsee> or am i confused
<CheeseBurgerMan> That's Spanish.
<julian> yes, that's right
<Hobbsee> anyway, ask your question :)
<Hobbsee> CheeseBurgerMan: oh good!
<julian> but i'll ask anyway
<Hobbsee> yep, go for it
<julian> when i installed it, the make package had an error
<Hobbsee> pastebin the make error?
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<julian> now, i want to install it manually
<biovore> build-essential didn't grab make as a dep?
<biovore> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<biovore> ?
<julian> uhm, i'm a newbie
<Hobbsee> make's a dep of build-essential, yes - sounds like it had trouble installing or something
<biovore> all the compiler tools (gcc,make,etc)
<julian> i c
<Hobbsee> julian: exactly what error did you get?  pastebin it
<julian> i had a reading error
<biovore> in a terminal type: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<julian> i don't remember exactly what the error was
<julian> but in 4 addresses it got an error
<lint> Fun i cant get mplayer to isntall
<gamma> anyone know what window border this is? http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/4354/screenshot20060221busy6ht.png
<lint> i keep getting broken package msg's
<Hobbsee> lint: pastebin the error messages
<Hobbsee> gamma: i've *never* seen that one before - where's the quit button or whatever???
<lint> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/566263
<_johnny_> Howdy!  I was wondering if I could get a quick suggestion.  I've loaded Breezy 64 on my laptop.  The second part of the install (sans CD) hangs at "Checking Battery Status".  Any ideas?
<lint> Hobbsee: I also edited sources to this example http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<gamma> Hobbsee: dunno :P he must have disabled it
<Hobbsee> lint: and installing libjack0 gives you what?
<lint> I wouldn't know?
<lint> i try and install that, it says i need ljack
<lint> then i need this, etc etc
<lint> dear god
<lint> wtf did i just type
<Hobbsee> well keep going and find out what's finally broken hehe
<lint> I think i just managed to uninstall everything
<lint> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/566269
<lint> that cant be good
<Hobbsee> oh dear!
<Hobbsee> why didnt you tell it no!
<lint> because i kept going up the logical chain
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<lint> it said that the thing i needed depended on that
<Hobbsee> hit ctrl+c
<Hobbsee> to cancel it, then type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<lint> i just wiped my entire shit didn't i
<Hobbsee> nah...it can be reinstalled fairly easily
<Hobbsee> on dapper it seems fine - wonder why breezy doesnt like it
<lint> im on dapper
<ejofee> so isn't there any video player which lets me decide from which position to which position to automatically play each film on a playlist?
<lint> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/566271
<Hobbsee> yeah run sudo dpkg --configure -a first
<lint> wow im fubard
<ejofee> ... or plugin?
<Hobbsee> nah, it just takes a bit of time, then you cna do it again
<lint> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/566275
* Hobbsee has done what you did before, completely accidently
<Hobbsee> what does sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop say?
<Hobbsee> same error?
<lint> nope
<lint> it asks if something is acceptable
<Hobbsee> pastebin what you see :P
<lint> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/566276
<Hobbsee> pft
<Hobbsee> how close is your install cd?
<lint> lol
<lint> close by
<Hobbsee> well, you probably can fix it by playing dependancy voodoo, but it may well be quicker to just reinstall off the cd
<Hobbsee> is your /home on a separate partitoin?
<lint> from what?
<Hobbsee>  /
<Hobbsee> lol
<lint> *shrugs*
<lint> whatever default is i have that
<Hobbsee> ok
<Hobbsee> do you know how to backup your /home partition?
<lint> nope
<Hobbsee> burn it to a cd or copy it to another drive that you wont be formatting
<lint> i have to reinstall everything?
<Hobbsee> may well be easiest
<lint> lol
<lint> thats for another day, i actually have to be productive and write an essay
<lint> sometimes Microsoft is ok in my book
<Hobbsee> but first...
<lint> haha
<Hobbsee> sudo apt-get install -f kubuntu-desktop
<Hobbsee> haha
<lint> atleast in windows i can't wipe out all my stuff while trying to install a video codec
<lint> ;D
<Hobbsee> well, you can still remove c:/windows in windows, IIRC...
<Hentai^XP> Hobbsee C:\windows
<_slash> hi guys
<hatake_kakashi> hi
<sambagirl> is crimsun still about?
<freeflying> how to setup soundcard under dapper
<stoned> i don't know if anyone cares, but i finally configured my multimedia keyboard using 'keytouch', hotkeys, xev, xmodmap etc. are hard to configure, this thing makes it really easy
<sambagirl> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows -o umask=000 is this the corrent syntax for mounting vfat?
<sambagirl> it says mount point does not exist
<sambagirl> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows -o umask=000 is this right for vfat?
<stoned> sampan, also -t vfat
<_tim> hi everyone :D
<yello> hey does neone know anything about getting mics to work on kubuntu?
<kasim> hi, i can not use cdrecord with breezy and my external usb drive. Any hints pls?
<mesaboogie1> hi rosemary
<mesaboogie1> hey'all
<rosemary> hi mesaboogie1
<rosemary> how come I get a special greeting:-)
<mesaboogie1> ur a kiwi, and thats special
<mesaboogie1> hows ubuntu treating ya?
<joe234> Clone Detected Nicks ( thoreauputic thoreauputic_ ) Hostmask (*!*@ubuntu/member/thoreauputic)  )= | 24 / 48
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi thoreauputic
<thoreauputic_> hi Kamping_Kaiser :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<rosemary> mesaboogie1: thanks - to be honest have kubuntu installed but haven't had time to really try it out.  Main box is dual boot mandriva 2005/winXP which I ocassionally need for family tree and scanner
<rosemary> rarely boot to winXP these days
<samoura> hello someone here?
<mesaboogie1> trudat
<rosemary> been a steep learning curve from windows to linux (mandriva for me) and now of course some files are found in different places in debian based distros
<samoura> kmenu/system/package manage and than i try to install some of those program and i get allweys ERROR;(
<mesaboogie1> I'm @ the bottom of the curve atm, she's sharp alright
<samoura> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages. WHAT does it mean ;S
<samoura> i cant install nothing
<rosemary> mesaboogie1: so where are you from?
<samoura> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages. WHAT does it mean ;Splease help people
<mesaboogie1> auckland, you?
<samoura> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages. WHAT does it mean ;Splease help people
<rosemary> mesaboogie1: hawkes bay
<rosemary> mesaboogie1: oh didn't realise you were a kiwi also :-)
<samoura> rosemary help me please
<rosemary> samoura: I will if I can, but am new to kubuntu
<mesaboogie1> i just did [/who *.nz]  (i'm exploring) and thought id say hi
<mesaboogie1> :)
<mesaboogie1> bi
<samoura> rosemary have you updated a video card?
<samoura> how do i run bin files?
<rosemary> samoura: no I bought one once of trademe and it didn't fit the slot :-)
<samoura> heh
<egonw_> I have trouble with the konsole history... it's set to Unlimited, but really uses 0 history :(
<egonw_> after each boot, for each console, I have to fix the setting again... even though it still says Unlimited...
<egonw_> anyone who has experienced this too?
<divansantana> Hello, any one can help me
<divansantana> problem is"ISpell/Aspell could not be started. Please make sure you have ISpell or Aspell properly configured and in your PATH." and aspell is installed
<egonw_> divansantana: which program gives that error?
<divansantana> kontact
<divansantana> kmail
<divansantana> spelling works perfect on my laptop but on another kubuntu 5.10 same version everything doesnt work. aspell/ispell Packages are the same
<egonw_> so you're running aspell from the command line?
<egonw_> sorry...
<egonw_> mist the two lines before that...
<egonw_> divansantana: try to run it from the command line on both machines...
<divansantana> When composing mail it doesnt auto check spelling if click tools spelling it says
<divansantana> problem is"ISpell/Aspell could not be started. Please make sure you have ISpell or Aspell properly configured and in your PATH." and aspell is installed
<egonw_> and check that the result/output is the same...
<divansantana> but aspell is install and is in /usr/bin and $PATH is correct
<divansantana> how?
<egonw_> start Konsole
<egonw_> type aspell -c somefile.txt
<divansantana> -c doesnt work on both computers
<egonw_> doesn't?
<divansantana> type aspell -c automatix.log
<divansantana> aspell is /usr/bin/aspell
<divansantana> bash: type: -c: not found
<divansantana> bash: type: automatix.log: not found
<egonw_> it does here... guess there is something wron there then...
<egonw_> argh...
<egonw_> remove the 'type'...
<egonw_> the command is: aspell -c somefile.txt
<_slash> hey guys
<_slash> I'm just lost
<_slash> can't view phpnuke index.php
<_slash> I wonder why?
<_slash> can somebody point me to any documentation?
<divansantana> woops!!
<divansantana> sorry it works on both of them
<egonw_> _slash: http://google.com
<_slash> too general
<_slash> but its okay
<egonw_> divansantana: don't have further ideas...
<_slash> I've been ran phpnuke for many platform
<_slash> but not on ubuntu
<egonw_> tried man?
<_slash> I tod it was the same installation
<egonw_> try: dpkg -L phpnuke
<egonw_> or whatever the package name is...
<egonw_> try: dpkg -L phpnuke | grep doc
<divansantana> egonw_: it seems like a common problem, searched and found many people complaining same thing with no answers... :(
<divansantana> egonw_: thanks for your help though
<_slash> man, been running lots of php package on multiple OS even sparc and alpha
<egonw_> divansantana: try the channel #kde
<divansantana> kewl wil do
<_slash> I won't come here if I can find the answer on google, hehe
<egonw_> _slash: sorry... can't help with that...
<_mindspin> slash try  #apache
<samoura> Click the Search button and search for "nvidia".
<samoura> Once the search is complete, click the white box next to the following packages and select Mark for Installation in the menu that pops up:
<samoura>  Everybody should install:
<samoura>  nvidia-settings
<samoura> hello i am trying to install nvidia driver and i don know what do there ->
<samoura> shude i install all the things that are there?
<visik7> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<samoura> okei just apt-get?
<samoura> what do you mean man?
<samoura> there are no apt-get in there
<samoura> Once the search is complete find linux-restricted-modules-386 (or linux-restricted-modules-686 if you are running the 686 kernel  EM i runnig  kernel?
<roconnor> :-/ Why, when booting, does my computer try to accesss the timeserver before setting up the network?
<kosh> roconnor: your computer is posessed by evil spirits :)
<samoura> GOOD one :P
<roconnor> 'nother question, why does Konversation automatically start-up with the #kubuntu channel?
<roconnor> tough question.
<kosh> roconnor: that is probably the defalut config for the konversation settings in kubuntu
<kosh> roconnor: it is trivial to change it though
<kosh> roconnor: they probably just programed it for that so that if someone clicked on it they would end up somewhere they could get help
<roconnor> kosh: yes, thank you.
<kosh> samoura: can you run uname -a  from the commandline and paste the result?
<_b> !gslice
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _b
<samoura> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<samoura> Password:
<samoura> Select the Applications menu at the top of the screen, then System Tools and then Terminal.
<samoura> In the terminal window, type the following command to enable the driver:
<samoura> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<samoura> not found ;S
<samoura> is says not found
<samoura> Select the Applications menu at the top of the screen, then System Tools and then Terminal. In the terminal window, type the following command to enable the driver:  sudo nvidia-glx-config enable    but it asks me of a password and i cant add the password so i just click ENTER and it says nvidia-glx-config: command not found please what em i dowing wrong ;S
<kosh> I already asked you to type something for me and paste the output
<samoura>  Select the Applications menu at the top of the screen, then System Tools  is this the right direct kmenu/system/terminal program knosole ?
<samoura> and how do i exit synaptic manager?
<kosh> could you just open a konsole window and type uname -a        and then paste the output into here?
<samoura> Linux  2.6.12-9-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<samoura> kosh that comes up what than?
<kosh> okay then do sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-686 nvidia-glx
<samoura> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<samoura> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<samoura> that comes up
<kosh> if you have adept, synaptic etc open then close them
<kameron> i want to drop a bunch of .vobs .bups, and .ifos into a single .iso file so i can play it like a dvd. can i use tar to do this? something else?
<samoura> kosh opkei i have closed this synaptic and than i tape agein and this comes up
<samoura>  Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<samoura> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<samoura> samoura@senbeto:~$ E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<samoura> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<kosh> okay run sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<kosh> because the system things you still have another program running that is trying to install packages
<samoura> you mean open sinaptic package manager and install this -> sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<kosh> no
<kosh> I am trying to find out what package programs you have open
<kosh> just put that into the konsole window
<samoura> this sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock?
<kosh> yes in the commandline and without the ?
<samoura> bash: run: command not found
<samoura> ;( i am in deep shitt right ? ;(
<kosh> samoura: it probably just means that lsof is not installed
<kosh> samoura: I was trying to find out what apps you have open that are trying to manage packages
<samoura> okei :D thanks okei now just have to open system/package manager right?
<kosh> no
<samoura> ;(
<kosh> I want all of the gui package managers closed
<kosh> that is why those commands are not working, something is still trying to access what they are trying to use
<samoura> i have a cd on my driver cd?
<samoura> mybe that is why?
<kosh> no
<kosh> there is a program open that is trying to lock the db
<bimberi> "run: command not found"  -  run?
<samoura> yess because i have installed many thing on system/pack manger
<kosh> what exactly did you type into the konsole window?
<samoura> and i don know even what it do:S
<kosh> god I hate trying to help people that will not follow instructions exactly
<samoura> okei
<samoura> i taped this sudo nvidia-glx-config enable and than it pups up a password:
<kosh> samoura: go find someone local that can help you
<samoura> i did ALL+ F2 and write sudo nvidia-glx-config enable and than comes up a black screen and says Password: but i can tape nothing
<samoura> please help me
<kosh> I have tried to help you, I give up
<kosh> you won't listen
<samoura> okei i will
<kosh> no it is a huge waste of my time, I have other work I need to get done
<samoura> okei just say what i have to do  please
<kosh> you need to find someone in person that can help you
<kosh> or go back to windows your choice
<rosemary> samoura: maybe go to forums and get writen instructions which are easier to follow?
<rosemary> I mean easier than being in chan and trying to dothings in console or whatever
<samoura> okei what forums?
<rosemary> kubunut forums - try google
<rosemary> kubuntu forums
<Slaphappy> can this app be integrated instead of kwifi... i have so hard problems get my wireless to work with kwifi but with wlassistant in just 2 seconds and its done
<Slaphappy> here is the link: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=21832
<rosemary> samoura: Have trying to get link for forums but my ISP is playing silly buuger
<samoura> :P i have updated :P uhhh i love this linux
<samoura> but i have one problame;/
<brosioz> anyone known how could i change the icon of kmail on systray ? i want to put kcontact icon...
<oddie> brosioz: right click on icone and select properties, click on icon and change
<brosioz> also in systray ???
<oddie> systray....hhmmmm
<oddie> sorry
<rosemary> for the person who wanted kubunut forum links - may be gone but here it is   http://kubuntuforums.net/
<brosioz> exists a repository with amarok 1.4 ?
<haziq> huhuh
<Hobbsee> brosioz: see /topic
<brosioz> i've read Amarok 1.4 beta 1
<brosioz> but don't see where download it
<Hobbsee> see kubuntu.org
<frojnd> wallaha
<frojnd> :)
<mluna> hi
<rosemary> hi mluna
<mluna> hi rosemary
<mluna> I am trying ubuntu dapper drake
<mluna> 6.10
<Hobbsee> mluna: oh fun
<mluna> :)
<rosemary> well I am very new to kubuntu
<mluna> I installed it last evening
<mluna> rosemary: it is not hard, do not worry
<frojnd> hello today I have a new prob
<mluna> if you have any question I bet there are lots of people here that will help you
<Hobbsee> !+ask
<ubotu> from memory, ask is just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important. Better questions more frequently yield better answers. Keeping the question in one line makes it easier to read. See also http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<rosemary> guess I could play wit it now I have broadband- but hardly know kubunut yet - Mandriva user
<frojnd> when I started kaffeine and choose a m00vei form a ntfs partition kaffeine says: u can choose only local files....
<Hobbsee> rosemary: it's a wise idea to know how to fix various bugs before moving to a development release - particularly at the moment
<Hobbsee> frojnd: yes, that's always been the case
<xwolf-> i mounted /dev/hda1 on /mnt/windows, but i can only access it as root, and can't change the owner permissions so that i can listen my mp3 files (located in hda1) here in linux.. what do i do?
<frojnd> so, how can I watch a movie on a ntfs..
<frojnd> I can listen to music.. for now
<frojnd> from ntfs ..
<rosemary> Hobbsee: I am very unlikey to actually d/l an unstable relaese - just pipe dream talk :-)
<Hobbsee> xwolf-: modify /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,ro,user,umask=000 0       0 <-- to suit your file system (where to mount it, etc), and change it in /etc/fstab, so that the user can read the files
<mluna> I think users are the best testers
<Hobbsee> rosemary: hehe
<Hobbsee> mluna: that is tru
<Hobbsee> e
<rosemary> it's like I've got this box, low specs - no loss if things don't work.  Reality is I don't have the time
<xwolf-> Hobbsee i just have to run that and magic will happen then..
<frojnd> any ideas how can i force my ntfs partiton to use it and watch a movie from it?
<Hobbsee> xwolf-: kdesu kwrite /etc/fstab - you'll already have a line to mount your windows partition - delete it and use this line instead, substituting where you mount it, and which hd it's on.  really, you can just copy the permissions over from nls=blahblahblah instead of the defaults given in /etc/fstab
<Hobbsee> you'll still have to copy over your music to a linux drive, but your user can read the windows partition, but not write to it
<xwolf-> Hobbsee i just want to get the mp3s listened through linux... i don't want to copy to linux partition
<Hobbsee> as far as i know, your statements are contradictory - i've not found a way to listen straight from a linux partition
<frojnd> xwolf- I have exctlly prob yesterdasy..
<frojnd> what distro do u use?
<frojnd> xwolf-
<xwolf-> kubuntu
<frojnd> aha
<Hobbsee> yeah i'd thought i'd seen it before
<frojnd> :)
<frojnd> it was me..
<xwolf-> so..?
<Hobbsee> frojnd: did you find a solution, apart from copying the files over?
<frojnd> I forgot the command...
<frojnd> yes someone form this chan told me how t odo it
<xwolf-> i still can't open /mnt/windows as user.. just as root
<Hobbsee> frojnd: type history and have a look :P
<frojnd> history with a slash: /  ?
<Hobbsee> frojnd: no, in a console
<frojnd> aha
<frojnd> ofcourse :P
<Hobbsee> console/konsole/virtual terminal/xterm window/etc
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> any commands i give are to be in a console - most people work that way, because it's fairly easy to help via console rather than say "now look to the top corner of this window, and click on the second box on the right hand side..."
<Hobbsee> as in, most people give help that way
<xwolf-> it's actually better
<ejofee> my vlc sub font is very uglily blurred. what can i do about it? i tried every combination of settings i could think of.
<xwolf-> Hobbsee i still think i'm gonna have problems with playing mp3 files
<rosemary> CLI help is so much easier once used to using console - get output so know what is happeneing
<Hobbsee> rosemary: definetly!
<frojnd> that's unbolivable... I must have delited it :\
<xwolf-> lemme check the wiki
<Hobbsee> frojnd: it doesnt tell you?
<frojnd> I can't find any get-install or smth..
<frojnd> no!
<Hobbsee> frojnd: just pastebin your output of history, if it's got nothing sensitive in it
<Hobbsee> we can probably figure it out from there
<frojnd> that's so cruel
<frojnd> I mean I also thought I'll learn from history
<Hobbsee> oh, right :)
<frojnd> couse now I have simmilar problem
<frojnd> only that instead of .mp3 are .avi..
* Hobbsee thought that frojnd meant that he couldnt find what he was looking for, so the next step was to have everyone have a look at it to see which one it was
<frojnd> no no..
<frojnd> get-install was included :)
<frojnd> and than update or smth
<frojnd> I remember that
<rosemary> Hobbsee: well worth learning some CLI for that purpose I think
<Hobbsee> true :)
<Hobbsee> and of course, it's rather useful when you lose all of X
<rosemary> Hobbsee: sometimes when I have trie different distros has trouble with  X and had to configure with CLI.  But I always need a lot of help at that sort of stage
<Hobbsee> hehe true - so you are good friends with irssi?
* Hobbsee cant figure out what the program was that frojnd installed from apt-cache search without either the history file, or more info
* Hobbsee could also check the history file
<Hobbsee> of #kubuntu
<rosemary> Hobbsee: me ? friend with irssi  no don't know the person
<Hobbsee> !+info irssi
<ubotu> Package 'irssi' does not exist.
<Hobbsee> !+info irssi-text
<ubotu> irssi-text: (text-mode version of the irssi IRC client), section net, is optional. Version: 0.8.9+0.8.10rc5-0ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 831 kB, Installed size: 3124 kB
<Hobbsee> rosemary: that one :P
<xwolf-> so.. isn't there a way to actually listen the mp3 without having to bring it to my linux partition?
<rosemary> Hobbsee: so irssi is some client?
<Hobbsee> yes, an IRC client
<rosemary> hehen
* rosemary blushes
<Hobbsee> :)
* Hobbsee cant find it in her logs
<Mongey> eh.... im about to dual boot kubunty wit xp
<Mongey> i was just wondering will i be able to view my Fat 32 HD?
<Hobbsee> Mongey: yes you will
<Hobbsee> !windows
<ubotu> [windows]  unnecessary - everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<Hobbsee> !windows partitions
<ubotu> Hobbsee: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Hobbsee> !mount
<ubotu> I heard mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Hobbsee> that one
<Mongey> or maybe i dont need to
<Mongey> i have a usb modem
<Mongey> nvm
<Mongey> damn
<Mongey> lol
<Hobbsee> what?
<Mongey> i have drivers for my modem on my C; drive
<Mongey> (for linux)
<Mongey> but i wont be able to install them unless there on my linux partion right?
<Mongey> !windowsdrivers
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Mongey
<Mongey> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> well, windowsdrives is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions or see http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Hobbsee> Mongey: for your modem?  is it just a standard ethernet connection from your computer to your modem?
<Mongey> Connection: Cayman 3000 series USB Network Adapter #5 - Packet Scheduler Miniport @ 10.0 Mbps (Rec: 567.92MB Sent: 54.77MB)
<Mongey> USB
<Hobbsee> you should find that it doesnt need a driver - that the drivers it needs to connect are part of the kernel
* farous first looks hate dapper :( :(
<Mongey> really?
* farous customized breezy to a point that upgrading is bound to break it. testing dapper on a test machine just reinforced that
* farous will just wait for a while after dapper is stable and try again.
<Mongey> i thought i'd need drivers? no
<snikker> hi how can make java-sun the default jvm instead of gcj?
<Hobbsee> farous: hehe
* Hobbsee hasnt had many problems with it at all, but installed off a flight 1 cd, not a flight 4
<Hobbsee> Mongey: you shouldnt - this isnt windows
<Hobbsee> most of the drivers come with the kernel
<Mongey> lol
<farous> snikker: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<farous> choose what you want
<Hobbsee> only likely thing you'll sometimes need is wireless drivers (ndiswrapper), and maybe a graphics driver, depending on the card you have
<Mongey> Video Card: nVidia GeForce4 MX 440
<Mongey> no wireless
<Hobbsee> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<farous> Hobbsee: i admit it is a bit faster at login but on a test machine with fresh breezy install to upgrade to dapper i lost sound. and wireless. had some wierd effects too. I remember when breezy came out right before the release X did not work :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee doesnt remember X breaking
<Hobbsee> it should get less buggy over the next couple of weeks
* djensen away : Instalando java na mquina de um cliente :)
<snikker> farous: i've installed sun jvm manually and i've put it in the path, but the system always load gcj
<farous> snikker: the right way to do it is the way i posted before
<farous> the quick way is change the link to java and javaw in the /usr/bin dir to point to where you installed sun-java
<snikker> farous: ok, but it is updated to the last version of jvm?
* Hobbsee is reminded, and goes to grab java
<malte> does tome work for everyone here? could anyone try to install and run tome for me? :)
<malte> for me there seems to be something wrong with xaw6, xawPrintShellWidgetClass isn't defined tome says
* farous got to go now duty calls
<farous> good luck snikker just change the symbolic link to point to sun java take care
<Mongey> hmmm what do i need to know for kubuntu
<malte> anyone!? :(
<Hobbsee> Mongey: you'll find a lot of interesting things on wiki.ubuntu.com and kubuntu.org
<Mongey> sorry for askin stupid questions
<Hobbsee> no problems - you'll leanr
<Hobbsee> *learn
<Mongey> whats the kernal?
<Mongey> !kernal
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Mongey
<xwolf-> Mongey  try kernel
<Mongey> !kernel
<xwolf-> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.13 Stopped
<ubotu> [mp3]  a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Mongey> !kernel
<xwolf-> !apache
<ubotu> methinks apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or, for Ubuntu server information, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<Mongey> ! kernel
<ubotu> from memory, kernel is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelByHandHowto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelBuildpackageHowto
<samoura> hello i reinstalld kubuntu and i want to know what shude i install first from the package manger please help me ;(
<xwolf-> samoura i installed xchat and xmms
<xwolf-> and firefox
<Ilokaasu> codecs etc
<Ilokaasu> what u need in basic use
<samoura> give me more :P
<xwolf-> i believe necessity will show you what to install
<Mongey> ehh..... the kernel thing is apart of kubuntu, right?
<xwolf-> Mongey the kernel is the basis of the OS
<Mongey> kk
* Mongey burns disc
<samoura> i know i have to download somthing that have to go in kmenu/system  i dont remember the name
<samoura> ptionc manager or some like that ;S
<samoura> how do i update video card or install please help me does any body knows about a website that can help me
<Hobbsee_zzzz> samoura: it might just help if you actually tell people what type your video card actually is
<samoura> Ge forc fx nvidia
<Ralph_> I am on dapper at the system works great!! (in case anybody cares to know)
<samoura> hello i reinstalld kubuntu and i want to know what shude i install first from the package manger please help me ;(
<xwolf-> Ralph_ lol
<mluna> please someone hel samoura, i am as new as he is
<samoura> relph i know i have to download somthing that have to go in kmenu/system  i dont remember the name
<mluna> ok Ralph_ (sorry I cannot write privates - I am a public person- ) I forgot my password :_(
<xwolf-> samoura know what i do? keep using till i notice something is missing
<samoura> how do i update or install driver for Nvidia Ge force fx nvidia
<samoura> is there a website?
<samoura> that can help me ;(
<xwolf-> that, i didnt do ;P
<ita> hi all .. i have a question regarding my ati gfx board .. i installed all drivers .. all was fine .. fgl_glxgears made like 400 fps .. ita = happy ... i tried to add dual monitor support .. i made it but on the cost of 3d power .. no prob.. i had 2 xorg.conf's .. i could switch whenever i wanted to do fast gfx (seldom) or dual monitor (often) ..
<ita> now: i switched back to "fast" xorg.conf .. kdm stop .. i changed xorg.conf (untouched file) .. and it still runs on mesa .. long story made short: i lost 3d accel in one-monitor use without alterting cfg files
<xwolf-> i cant find 'akode-mpeg' and 'gstreamer0.8-mad' packages.. which ones should i install to manage playing mp3 files in amaroK?
<Ralph_> I am using dapper and my ati was configured and installed out of the box.
<ita> im pretty new to linux .. but as i said .. a week ago i could kdm stop, change cfg, kdm start .. voila .. no im lost with mesa and NO 3d whether one moni or dual moni
<ita> xwolf-: i think you need both
<ita> try adding universe to your repos
<xwolf-> universe?
<xwolf-> ur speaking to a noob... let's make things easier
<ita> use your kde menu / system / adept
<ita> in adept menu choose manage repos
<xwolf-> i'm there
<ita> scroll down and right click / enable the repos where there is "universe" with the components column
<ita> do a apply and close and hit "fetch updates"
<ita> close as in "close the manage repo screen" but stick with adept of course
<xwolf-> there was an error bla bla updates
<ita> error blabla updates is no error i understand sorry try a paste bin or paste detailed error message (im rather new to kubuntu myself im just telling what worked for me)
<xwolf-> ok lemme see
<samoura> hey hello how can i use window xp and linux? please help me
<samoura> ;(
<Mongey> dual boot?
<samoura> yess
<Mongey> well first download kubuntu
<xwolf-> i ran 'apt-get update' and got: Bad formatting in line 37 in sources file... path/sources.list
<xwolf-> i translated it from portuguese, but that's the idea
<Mongey> partion you HD
<ita> you should search kubuntu wiki / forums on "how to enable repos" its no big deal actually
<xwolf-> i'm gonna comment line 37 and 38
<samoura> i only have linux and how do i download window xp to have those 2 duel boot
<ita> im out for today ciao
<gaylord> !flash
<ubotu> restricted is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<gaylord> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<Paradosso> hi everybody
<Paradosso> a little OT question
<Paradosso> what's the lightest multiple-transfers bittorrent client out there?
<Tm_T> bittorrent?
<Paradosso> tup
<Paradosso> yup
<m_1una> obvious
<Tm_T> yup, bittorrent is pretty light
<samoura> is bittorrent faster than window xp?
<Paradosso> I know Tm_T , but I'd like to have a client that lets me keep open multiple torrents seeding
<Ilokaasu> xp aint bt client ?
<Tm_T> Paradosso: afaik you can with bittorrent
<Tm_T> Paradosso: also, try Ktorrent
<Tm_T> Ilokaasu: how'd you know ;(
<Ilokaasu> =/
<Paradosso> I know I can, but I can't have them in a single window with e.g. command line
<Paradosso> nor with bittornado
<Tm_T> then Ktorrent ;)
<Paradosso> and azureus is far too heavy for me
<Paradosso> I'll try it
<samoura>  tell me where can i find dopper
<samoura> [14:13]  <samoura> just that ;( i forgott it
<Tm_T> uh, more snow ->
<nlindblad> good day
<samoura> tell me where can i find dopper
<Paradosso> dope?
<grim76> samoura: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight4?highlight=%28Dapper%29
<samoura> yppi
<Ralph_> Or here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-4/
<gaylord> how can I install flashplayer for dapper flight 4 ?
<gaylord> Ralph_: ok thx
<frojnd> where can I find putty on my 5.10 kubuntu ?
<frojnd> is it allready installed and if where
<Ilokaasu> locate putty in console ?
<frojnd> doesn't works
<frojnd> *-s
<frojnd> when i wrote locate putty nothing happens
<nlindblad> isn't there a Xen package for Ubuntu?
<Ilokaasu> frojnd: so u havent installed putty yet ?
<frojnd> I don't know
<frojnd> no I didn't
<frojnd> how can I install it?
<frojnd> with an adept ?
<Ilokaasu> yes by adept or downloading ir from some website
<Ilokaasu> but adept is easier
<frojnd> I just click on install and that's it?
<frojnd> now ehen I installedit
<frojnd> where is putty? or where can I start it
<frojnd> buah I don't really know how t oinstall it with adept
<Ilokaasu> try writing putty in console
<frojnd> bash: putty: command not found
<Ilokaasu> go in adept
<frojnd> ja..
<Ilokaasu> then write it to the filter...then choose putty from the list and select install package
<Ilokaasu> then press commint changes button
<Ilokaasu> -n
<frojnd> aha
<Ilokaasu> then it should be installed
<Ilokaasu> it might appear in some menu too
<frojnd> tnx man
<Mongey> when removing kubuntu....... can i just  boot to xp and format the partion?
<Ilokaasu> Mongey: bootloader might break
<Mongey> damn
<Ilokaasu> then you just have to fix it with one command which i just now dont remember :P
<Ilokaasu> fixmbr
<Mongey> but where/how would in put fixmbr in?
<Ilokaasu> if u have bootdisk u can write it there
<Ilokaasu> im not so sure about the thing so someone more experienced should tell it to you
<r2> hey guys i'm trying to mount a ntfs partition on kubunto, i suceeded with a fat32 one but the ntfs i'm haveing this: bash: cd: /media/hda1: Permission denied any ideas why?
<Mongey> i dont have a boot disk :(
<xandhy> Mongey: from windows command 'fdisk /mbr' should work
<_mindspin> e careful
<_mindspin> be careful
<Mongey> ..?
<Mongey> where would i put "fdisk /mbr"
<xandhy> Mongey: run widnows, cmd & go
<Ilokaasu> or if u have bootdisk..u can make one in windows too
<Mongey> wait
<Mongey> i go to command prompt?
* Mongey is cofussed
<Mongey> anyone?
<Ilokaasu> well u can try to go in windows, then in command prompt and write "fdisk /mbr"
<r2> can anyone help me witha  mount problem?
<r2> Ralph_:  sorry mate i cant pm you cause i dont have registred nick
<r2> Ralph_:  i'm trying to mount an ntfs partition, i mounted sucessfully a fat32 partition, and the ntfs partition seems to be mounted too but when i try to go inside the ntfs partition i get this: bash: cd: /media/hda1: Permission denied any ideas why?
<_samoura> Hello what torrent clint is the best? tell me
<Mongey> utorrent or azureses
<_samoura> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-4/ 6 hr to download this fail OHHHH i hate it is there a faster lika torrent clint that can speed this shitt up
<_sAmOurA> Hello people is there another way that i can install Nvidia driver than download a 6 HR dopper.iso ? PLease i need it       . my computer frizz ;(
<_sAmOurA> i need utorrent ;S
<_sAmOurA> Hello people is there another way that i can install Nvidia driver than download a 6 HR dopper.iso ? PLease i need it       . my computer frizz ;(
<C-O-L-T> Anybody here?
<Mongey> ye
<kkathman> hi C-O-L-T
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: hi I have not talk to you for long
<C-O-L-T> Have you heard that Kubuntu will be fully supported and it will have shipit free cd's too?
<kkathman> C-O-L-T: yes I have heard that, but believe thats a continuation of a practice from ubuntu also
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: I think it is really cool
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: anyway I use GNOME :) but I like to hear when open source programs are getting better and better
<kkathman> C-O-L-T: I hear that the new Gnome upgrades will be very nice when they arrive
<_sAmOurA> home/samoura/dapper-install-amd64.iso.torrent 14 hr time remaining ;( please help me my nate is 8 MB and i get 14 kb speed and my  my Nvidia installd
<_sAmOurA> home/samoura/dapper-install-amd64.iso.torrent 14 hr time remaining ;( please help me my nate is 8 MB and i get 14 kb speed and my  my Nvidia is not installd
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: really I started with KDE but when I have seen Gnome it seemed that it is cleaner and easier. And anyway it knows a lot of things which kde don't.
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: another thing is that KDE is full with bugs
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: I don't want to blame KDE here, I am just saying the contras
<jpatrick> C-O-L-T: it's all about opinion
<C-O-L-T> jpatrick: that is true
<_sAmOurA> HOW DO I INSTALL THIS ***************** NVIDIA driver
<C-O-L-T> jpatrick: in my opinion for beginners like me gnome is easier, it is much more windows native
<jpatrick> i thought kde was more windows like
<_sAmOurA> HOW DO I INSTALL THIS ***************** NVIDIA driver
<jpatrick> _sAmOurA: stop that
<C-O-L-T> jpatrick: in my opinion not, I switched to linux three months ago after using windows for 10 years. I liked kde but gnome is easier
<_sAmOurA> okei how do i install it
<jpatrick> I don't know, sorry
<jpatrick> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<kkathman> C-O-L-T:  well I had to completely reinstall due to a dapper disaster, and used Gnome 1 day, and it crashed 7 times :)
<kkathman> so I think there are plenty of bugs to go around :)
<Mongey> anyone know how to fix a broken windows bootloader
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: Dapper is unstable
<C-O-L-T> drapper
<jpatrick> C-O-L-T: not for long
<kkathman> C-O-L-T: i wasnt in Dapper  -  i reinstalled (see my statement) to Breezy
<Mongey> anyone?
<jpatrick> !windows
<ubotu> it has been said that windows is unnecessary - everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<kkathman> I'm pretty sure that Breezy was a step down overall in quality, from the VERY successful Hoary release...so Im hoping that Dapper will be better, but Im not sure
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: I don't know for me it works quite good
<kkathman> C-O-L-T: thats what *nix is about... choice
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: i see
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: dapper will be far more better than breezy?
<joaquinz> hi
<kkathman> C-O-L-T: I dont know at all about that.  Its very unstable right now .. you cant dist-upgrade to it, and its quite unpredictable atm
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: but you have tried the flight version
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: what are your first impressions
<joaquinz> does anybody know wich filesystem can be read-written by both linux and windows, omitting fat32?
<kkathman> some people, that have kept up for a while..seem to have a working system, but those installing right now after Flight 4 have had alot of probs, even with the live CD
<kkathman> C-O-L-T:  I tried to dist-upgrade and it destroyed my whole system.  I was fortunate to have SUSE as my backup on another partition
<joaquinz> because fat32 has the 32gb limit and i want to create a data partition writable by both os's but it's larger than 32gb
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: I don't see the big differences truly between ubuntu distributions. I can not see so big differences like between windows vista and xp
<kkathman> joaquinz:  I believe you can by using logical partitions
<kkathman> C-O-L-T: for the average user many of the changes are not evident.
<kkathman> kubuntu, for instance, is very much a hybrid release and so you'd see more change there
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: but why gnome or kde cannot make better GUI's like mac os and vista with beautiful visual effects and so on
<kkathman> kubuntu isnt standard KDE, so thats why you see alot of obvious bugs
<m_1una> re
<m_1una> MaterMaravillae: qu nick ms gracioso!
<jpatrick> jaja
<jpatrick> :P
<Mongey> anyone know how to fix a broken windows bootloader
<joaquinz> is it true that the new Xorg came with a new ati driver? how does it work?
<beast> Mongey: fdisk /mbr
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: I am here I just had some work to do
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: anyway there are other GUI's exept Gnome and KDE
<C-O-L-T> ?
<thehil> Does anyone have  a thinkpad  and a kernel with suspend2?
<MaterMaravillae> gracias m_1una
<jpatrick> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<_sAmOurA> In the terminal window, type the following command to enable the driver: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable  : after i write sudo nvidia-gxl-config enable in the black screen or the terminal  comes up pasword: but i cant write in it so i push the Enter keybord and than it says Sorry, try again.;( help me
<m_1una> you must have a password as root
<m_1una> otherwhise it wont let you
<jpatrick> just use sudo
<_sAmOurA> yess it wont let me write
<_sAmOurA> yess it wont let me write the password
<jpatrick> odd
<_sAmOurA> how can i install driver if the terminal don let me write the password help me please
<m_1una> do it blindly
<_sAmOurA> blindly?
<_sAmOurA> do it blindly how?
<marcuz> hoe can i see al chanels in freenode?
<marcuz> how
<marcuz> plese...
<xwolf-> marcuz type /list and come back next year
<marcuz> yes but there are many command
<marcuz> i would join on ldap channel if there is
<marcuz> how can i do?
<JohnFlux> marcuz: you guess.
<marcuz> ?lol
<bushito> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<lwizardl> what do i have to do to get usb hard drives to auto mount
<Ralph_> They do.
<lwizardl> mines not
<Ralph_> Without any problem (at least on my system which was not modified post install).
<JohnFlux> mine automount as wel, fwiw
<JohnFlux> lwizardl: go to  media:/
<lwizardl> all i have there is cdrom (hdc) hard drive (hda1)
<JohnFlux> lwizardl: try plugging the usb hard disk into a different usb port
<JohnFlux> sometimes they aren't connected :)
<JohnFlux> also check if you need to turn it on] 
<lwizardl> did that i have 4 ports all worked on windows
<JohnFlux> okay :)
<jarlath> When I try to play any game fullscreen, the picture ends up looking 'dismembered' (sorry, only way I can describe :). I had this problem years ago with redhat but I cant remember how I fixed it. Any ideas folks?
<jarlath> Actually, its coming back to me. I think the resolution used at fullscreen (eg 640x480) needs to be specified as supported in some config file.
<jpatrick> marcez: it's not a good idea to surf as root
<motyR> Hi, how do i set the cube effect on compiz?
<Kel> hi all!
<jpatrick> hi Kel
<Kel> someone tell me... what is KubuntuMeeting?..
<jarlath> What command do I issue from the terminal to launch the kde login or desktop?
<jpatrick> Kel: it's when we discuss things on an agenda
<Kel> jarlath: startkde
<Ralph_> jarlath: startx should work.
<Ralph_> jarlath: gdm might be another alternative
<jarlath> Thanks Kel / Ralph.
<Kel> Ralph_:i thought that gdm is GNOME utility... or i'm not right?..
<Ralph_> Kel: Ups, sorry, yeah your are right. ;-)
<Kel41> Ralph_: so what about gdm?..
<_JakubS> or kdm
<Definity> hi
<Definity> i need some help
<Kel41> hi Definity
<Dasnipa`> anyone have a suggestion for a KDE RSS agreggator? akregator uses way too much ram for my taste
<Definity> hey, im on kubuntu and it wont let me take out the wep key in network settings
<Definity> any ideas
<Definity> i can ake it out but when i return back into network settings it has poped up agian
<Definity> even though i took it out
<Kel41> Dasnipa`: type `aptitude` in the terminal, then press `\` and type rss....
<Dasnipa`> Kel41, i know how to use the repository... theres only 1 KDE agreggator im looking for something outside of the repository
<Kel41> Dasnipa`: oh, and to proceed to next entry in packege db press `/`(Breezy) or `n`(Dapper)
<Ralph_> Definity: I don't where you are trying to change the settings, but please try this:
<Ralph_> Definity: go to console and type iwconfig
<Definity> i have
<Definity> i got evrey thing up
<Kel41> Dasnipa`:well, you can use some of gtk-based feeders... would you wait a minute,and i'll tell ou some alternatives...
<Ralph_> This should list the adapters you are using and should indicate the settings it is currently using.
<Definity> what dose 11 missed becons mean?
<Definity> oh i worked it out
<Ralph_> Definity: great :-)
<Definity> but i dont get why they key keeps returning after i click ok
<Ralph_> Definity: It might be because you are trying to change it without root permission.
<Definity> but it asks me for admin password to get onto network settings
<Ralph_> Definity: you should try doing it with sudo and it will work.
<Kel41> Dasnipa`: try installing opera... it has internal rss-feeder...
<Kel41> Dasnipa`:so firefox do...
<Ralph_> Kel41: Yes, I agree, firefox is really cool. :-)
<Ralph_> Definity: so, is everything working?
<Kel41> Ralph_: i've read securityfocus... too many bugs in firefox...
<Definity> i wored out how to do it i went into the /ect/network/interfaces
<Kel41> i'm using opera right now for the rss, news and mail... and surfing of cource :)
<Definity> but how would i get permissions to this file is it chmod -rwo
<Ralph_> Kel41: and which is the best browser?
<jpatrick> Konqueror
<Ralph_> Definity: just use sudo to edit the file.
<Definity> how would i go about doing that?
<Ralph_> Definity: i.e. sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<Ralph_> Definity: But please be careful.
<Kel41> Ralph_: well, tastes differ, for me opera works good...
<Ralph_> You might want to create a backup first by typing
<Ralph_> Definity: sudo cp /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces.old
<Definity> ok
<Definity> how do i save on nano?
<Ralph_> Definity: press ctrl+x
<Ralph_> Definity: confirm with y for yes and hit enter to confirm that the file name to be written should be the old one.
<Ralph_> Definity: you might want to restart your networking interfaces to see if the new settings are working byt typing:
<Ralph_> Definity: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Definity> it says there no such directory?
<Ralph_> Definity: you can also do it manually by deactivating and re-enabling the device by typing
<Ralph_> Definity: sudo ifconfig eth(x) down/up
<Ralph_> where (x) represents your wireless interface
<Definity> so eth0
<Ralph_> yes.
<Ralph_> First to a down
<Nomad411> Hi all.. Is there a GUI t manage users for PureFTP
<Ralph_> then do the up command (two commands)
<Definity> nope
<Definity> google still dosent want to show up on my lappy top
<Definity> hmmm
<Definity> mabey it is the wireless but what
<Ralph_> Definity: ok let's take it step by step.
<Ralph_> Definity:  iwconfig gives you what?
<Definity> normal stuff what it always says
<dOb> when I start pppoeconf using the run-dialog without using the "run in terminal window"-option, new pppoeconf processes keep constantly appearing (no visible windows though) and finally they jam the system. why is this?
<Definity> its connected to my wireless point on 802.11g
<Definity> thats about it
<Definity> its missed 18 becons
<Definity> andn1 invalid misc
<Ralph_> Definity: would you mind posting the output somewhere like this: http://www.miraclesalad.com/webtools/clip.php?clip=1c8
* JohnFlux elliminates everyone
<jpatrick> that's nice
<Ralph_> Definity: I just remembered, you don't have internet access so it is probably difficult.
<Ralph_> Definity: well, have a look at the posting up there and tell me if it is similar to yours.
<Definity> http://www.miraclesalad.com/webtools/clip.php?clip=1c9
<Definity> yeh
<Definity> pretty much
<Ralph_> Definity: great, you got a connection to the ap.
<Definity> yeh
<Definity> just no internet
<Ralph_> Definity: do you get to ping?
<Ralph_> Definity: try ping www.yahoo.com
<Definity> hmm let me find out
<Ralph_> Definity: also, you might want to type 'route' and tell me if there is a default gw configured.
<Definity> yep i can ping yahoo
<Ralph_> Definity: Great, so your internet connection is working.
<Ralph_> Definity: so, what is the problem?
<Definity> its working now???????????
<Definity> well 802.11 is just random
<Ralph_> Definity: well, you just told me it is wokring (you got a ping from yahoo, no?).
<Definity> anyway thanks for the help ralph much apresiated
<Definity> yeh its working now
<Definity> before i couldnt get on to google
<Definity> now i can
<Ralph_> Definity: 802.11 is nothing but the protocoll
<Ralph_> Definity: np, this is the first time I actually got to help somebody. :-))
<Definity> i thought it was the wireless specifications
<Ralph_> Definity: I think the up/down did the trick.
<Definity> no
<Definity> i dont think it did
<Definity> anyway
<Definity> my food is ready so i g2g thanks for the help agian ralph :)
<Definity> see ya
<Ralph_> anybody has a clue how to get the canon lide 60 work under kubuntu dapper?
<DjDarkman> hy ,can someone help me to install my digital camera?
<tomcatt> hello all
<tomcatt> how do I go about installing my intellimouse.  it's the old school 5 button mouse.
<swim> hey folks does anyone have k3b setup properly to have it burn with root privileges?
<swim> nm looks like I got it by doing exactly what Id already done...
<JohnFlux> swim: also in Tools->k3bsetup  or sometihng
<DjDarkman> can someone please tell me how can i use a cardcam 1300 digital camera?
<SuperNova> Hi!
<SuperNova> i noticed that there is an ubuntu binary for wine on wines homepage... how do i do to install wine on kubuntu?'
<trooper00> SuperNova: add the right source to your sources.list file (also listed on the wine homepage) ... apt-get install wine
<SuperNova> trooper00 im really new on this.. found this on wine homepage
<SuperNova> http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<SuperNova> whats the difference between kde and gnome? is it just looks? mean will ubuntuaps work in kubuntu and so on?
<trooper00> SuperNova: yeah. i followed those instructions the other day. i used adept instead of synaptic
<jpatrick> yes
<SuperNova> okey.. i though that would only work for ubuntu gnome) not kubuntu
<farous> SuperNova: you can install your fav appl from both sides of the isle and they will work :)
<SuperNova> farous so i dont have to find an "kde-version" of wine for example?
<trooper00> SuperNova: no. the example is just using gnome software. apt-get is really at work here
<denesh> i need someone to explain to me why my kde fonts look bigger than the gnome ones
<farous> SuperNova: as example firefox is gtk based <gnome appl> and is the default webbrowser even in kubuntu ;)
<denesh> logging in under failsafe and then running startkde produces the right size fonts
<denesh> but logging in directly to kde produces huge fonts
<denesh> anyone know how to fix that ?
<SuperNova> farous is it better to rune ubuntu then? seems like gnome is more often used by software?
<farous> denesh: there was a pckage do not work perfectly though
<farous> gtk-qt theme if i remember right
<denesh> thats not the problem
<farous> SuperNova: they are both equally good. and wine will work on both. I do not think there is one specific for gnome or kde
<SuperNova> as i have been told the only difference between ubuntu and kubuntu is looks but im starting to think its more than that
<trooper00> SuperNova: the bottom line is its the same linux system running underneith the window manager, and that is all gnome / kde are.. so no, its not better to run one over the other. that is something for you to try and decide :)
<SuperNova> trooper00 okey... so its the same software? gnom doesnt have a wider selection of software (or the other way around)
<denesh> farous: selecting failsafe from the kdm menu and then running startkde works fine
<denesh> farous: selecting kde from the kdm menu brings up the huge fonts
<denesh> farous: by the way... when the kdm login screen is up.. the fonts are at the right size
<farous> denesh you can look at the kcontrol center and select the font you like or even change the theme
<farous> SuperNova: as trooper00 said it is just the looks you can run applications no matter what you have kde or gnome. you can install them
<Spudchat> hows the superkaramba support in 5.10?
<Spudchat> am i in for any suprises
<farous> SuperNova: if you want to experiment you can install both too gnome and kde
<farous> try them both then remove the one you do not like
<SuperNova> farous on totaly new to linux so its probably best to start with one of them :P
<SuperNova> thank you!
<farous> yw:)
<denesh> farous: no luck buddy... font sizes are set at 10 under kcontrol
<denesh> farous: but i get 2 distinct sizes... startkde produces the right one...
<farous> is it just for gtk ppl
<farous> appl
<denesh> no
<denesh> everything else too
<denesh> including kde apps fonts
<denesh> just a couple of sizes bigger
<farous> what type of font you use and are you using dapper or breezy
<denesh> dappper
<denesh> and the default DejaVu
<denesh> fonts
<farous> hmm have no wxperience with dapper sorry
<denesh> no probs
<farous> change the font type and size
<farous> if nothing change
<farous> you need to reconfigure the font package
<denesh> dpgk-reconfigure fontconfig ?
<farous> check first if you can change the font sizy and type
<denesh> yeah i can
<denesh> same story though
<farous> so do the font really change
<farous> or just you get a message it did
<DjDarkman> can someone help me access my digital camera?
<denesh> hang on got to restart kde
<farous> DjDarkman: i normally plugit and access it like a jump drive
<farous> mounted as /dev/sda1
<DjDarkman> hmmm i hope this will work
<farous> depend on your config though just hook it up
<farous> and it should be mounted automatically
<DjDarkman> no it`s not mounted
<trooper00> farous: same experience. i plugged a digital camera in the other day and it mounted like any other flash memory.. very surprising
<DjDarkman> and i can`t access it
<farous> look for it under /media
<DjDarkman> nope it`s not there
<DjDarkman> i have driver for it ,but it`s for wind0w$ :(((
<farous> do you have any usb device attached to your pc now
<DjDarkman> yes farous my dvd writer ,but it`s not turned on
<farous> ok i think you can try this command then
<farous> pmount /dev/sda1
<farous> if it does not work just logout and in again
<Nomad411> !proftpd
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Nomad411
<farous> this should mount it under /media but i am sure there is a program to mount cameras with kubuntu
<farous> !digital camera
<ubotu> farous: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<DjDarkman> djdarkman@Darknet:~$ pmount /dev/sda1
<DjDarkman> Error: could not determine real path of the device: No such file or directory
<farous> did you hook up the camera
<DjDarkman> yes
<DjDarkman> i have a cardcam 1300
<farous> am looking for it on the wiki now
<DjDarkman> 10x farous
<farous> oh you are putting in your card not the cam plug yes
<DjDarkman> no
<DjDarkman> it`s type is cardcam 1300
<DjDarkman> http://www.oregonscientific.com.au/press_detail.asp?p=9
<farous> oh ok
<farous> you can check it in this link
<farous> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaDigitalCameras?highlight=%28digital%29%7C%28cam%29
<farous> though i could not find it
<DjDarkman> i can`t find cardcam in that list :((
<farous> me either best way check it on the forums
<DjDarkman> i gues i should post in the forums
<farous> good luck got to go need to start x :)
<hardman> PsySine r du hr?
<jpatrick> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu Ubuntusta kanavalla #ubuntu-fi
<Nomad411> is anyone using proftpd?
<Nomad411> I can log in as oen acount no problem, I created a second one and did all I remember doing for the first one, but I can never login
<kosh> greetings multiple personality peoplies!
<Nomad411> argh.. got it..  forgot a shell in the passwd file
<denesh> farous: i fixed it
<farous> denesh: great
<farous> so what was the prob
<denesh> in the folder /etc/X11/Xsession.d
<denesh> there are scripts which look similar to init scripts
<denesh> script 40 has a function that checks the dpi of Xserver
<denesh> and rounds it up to 96 or 120
<farous> wow that is a bitch to track
<denesh> so no matter what dpi i specify at xorg.conf or kdmrc it was overiding it
<farous> great you did it though
<kkathman> anyone know off hand where you change the color of the text under desktop icons?
<kkathman> nm
<farous> denesh: i think you need to submit a bug report and als the howto to fix it
<farous> or better word should
<denesh> farous: the actuall file is /usr/bin/displayconfig-restore had to change line 76 from 96 to 75 to suit me
<denesh> farous: how am i supposed to report the bug
<farous> let me check
<denesh> farous: the purpose of the script is to be able to let kde change dpi on the fly. kde wasnt able to do that kind of stuff earlier
<farous> bugs are reported in http://launchpad.net/malone
<Lure> denesh: _Sime is author of this script - just joined the channel
<farous> you have the link now denesh
<jpatrick> "farous: the actuall file is /usr/bin/displayconfig-restore had to change line 76 from 96 to 75 to suit me"
<denesh> yeah
<denesh> _Sime ?
<farous> jpatrick: ?
<allee> denesh: you do it wrong.
<jpatrick> farous: just quoting what he said
<farous> ok :)
<allee> denesh: instead of changing dpi yo should have changed the fontsize
<denesh> allee: whats wrong iwth that
<jpatrick> allee: ha
<_Sime>  There is currently an annoying bug in the script, but the idea is http://pastebin.com/567194
<allee> denesh: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AchimBohnet
<denesh> allee: i would endup having to change the fontsize to something like 8 to get it working good
<farous> allee: and sometime you change the dpi to have an apparent bigger desktop.
<allee> denesh: if 8 suits you yes.  (Then use always liked 8pt, you were just not aware of it ;)
<nlindblad> since when is 8pt 'liked'?
<nlindblad> :D
<farous> the way the windows are drawn the spacing everything change if you modify the dpi not always true with the font size
<Ralph_> Anybody has any idea why I am completly incapable of installing Java Runtime Environment for Firefox?
<allee> farous: KDE icons don't care about dpi ;)   And no my font choice never hurts my eyes. No need to make it bigger
<denesh> allee: i have had my display at 75 dpi almost forever, xorg never gets it right... i change it in kdm all the time
* nlindblad loves scripts
<farous> Ralph_: which java you have running
<allee> denesh: kdmrc is one possibility, but DisplaySize is even deeper in hierarchy. So it should be prefered
<farous> Ralph_: will help to be more specific. dapper or breezy, java installed and firefox ver
<_Sime> The idea about the DPI is to ensure that fonts are rendered in sizes that they are optimised/hinted for.
<Ralph_> farous: http://www.miraclesalad.com/webtools/clip.php?clip=1ca
<allee> dereks: DisplaySize x-in-mm y-in-mm is also easier to understand for newbies.  How knows what dpi is?
<Ralph_> farous: it's dapper
<allee> jpatrick: yeah.  You know the story already ;)
<jpatrick> allee: nice page
<denesh> allee: i guess people should be allowed to change dpi to whatever they wish... and the script should find the best
<allee> denesh: no. currently only the dpi is faked that XFT uses for fonts
<farous> Ralph_: there is j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<thmas> guys
<allee> denesh: when you change the DPI the Xserver knows about.  No WYSIWYG is possible
<thmas> i have i real problem
<farous> i agree with denesh on that
<thmas> a*
<thmas> this http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=120355
<thmas> "Resolution: FIXED"
<allee> denesh: My question is simple: Your font is too big/small.  then the answer is: change the fonts size
<thmas> that's not right
<allee> denesh: the hack to change dpi originaled in bitmap fonts available only in 75 and 100 dpi.  We life in the time of scalable fonts now
<Ralph_> farous: where do i get it?
<farous> Ralph_: search for it using adept
<farous> or synaptic whichever you prefer
<Ralph_> farous: do i have to uninstall the java jre first?
<farous> Ralph_: the plugin is in the java lib
<farous> give me a min will give you a link to know where to search for it
<allee> jpatrick: I'm slowly preparing for member ship.  But I should move the dpi stuff to the top when I keep pointing people to it
<farous> look ate the post by ilbahr http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=712284#post712284
<jpatrick> allee: they'll accept you
<allee> Well, when I look other kubutnu MOTU wikis, not sure.  But more important: I annoy tons off people with DPI discussions
<jpatrick> allee: don't look at mine ;-)
<jpatrick> allee: you've been around for ages
<allee> I better apply now, as long as reactions are only 20:40]  <jpatrick> allee: ha   *he he he*
<jpatrick> allee: iirc, you were the one that put me into the Kubuntu Team
<allee> I'll ask on -devel if wiki is okay (but I will not do it so soon to a deadline
<jpatrick> best ask Riddell - like he said
<allee> jpatrick: that was my plan but not before 23rd
<Ralph_> farous: Checked the website and did all that already, but still doesn't wokr.
<farous> Ralph_: did you cpy the plugin to your .mozilla/plugins dir
<jpatrick> meeting soon
<Ralph_> farous: not copy but ln -s
<farous> hmm should work though
<Riddell> hmm?
<farous> for it to work you need to restart all instances of firefox
<farous> did you close all opened firefox and start it again
<farous> Ralph_: got to go soon so did you restart firefox and check it again
<Ralph_> farous: I did and it doesn't work.
<Ralph_> farous: but i got the errors for you if you like:
<farous> than in the terminal address type
<farous> about:config
<farous> and in the search bar type java
<Ralph_> farous: http://www.miraclesalad.com/webtools/clip.php?clip=1cb
<farous> see what firefox have for it
<farous> sorry Ralph_ got to go now back to work here take care and good luck
<trooper00> hrm. firefox seems to have a different idea about font sizes compared to these other gnome apps... changing gtk settings in the appearance settings does indeed change the font size, but the firefox font is always a tad larger than it should be :\ ie i can make it look reasonable in firefox by making the font in my other gtk apps unreasonable small
<Ralph_> anybody else who might be able to help me with JRE under Firefox?
<Ralph_> trooper00: you might want to change the font size by holding 'ctrl' while you scroll with the wheel on your mose.
<Ralph_> trooper00: ups, mouse...
<trooper00> Ralph_: wrong font settings.. the ones in the window are fine.. its the hardcoded ones in the menus, status bar, etc
<trooper00> Ralph_: in fact websites look surprisingly good.. its the clunky font in the interface that is driving me mad
<Ralph_> trooper00: did you check the about:config settings for the fonts.
<kosh> god about:config is such a copout
<kosh> instead of putting in a gui they hide the options in a crappy interface like that
<trooper00> wow. didn't even know it existed... theres where all the options went
<kosh> the gecko rendering engine is pretty good but god the mozilla/firefox developers sure have some fantastic screwups
<kosh> for example the cache should be files copied to the filesystem and mmaped
<Ralph_> kosh: GUI takes time. I am sure they will make all this editable via GUI some day. But in the meantime they enable it like this. BTW: same with linux. ;-))
<kosh> none of this use up as much memory as the app can and only realease memory based on memory pressure it is an app not an os
<alex_dz> I've a question to install ubuntu
<kosh> firefox seems to run under that one app at a time assumption
<kosh> Ralph_: for normal linux stuff a config file is the default way to edit things, a commented config file
<kosh> Ralph_: for firefox the normal way to edit stuff is the gui, not a hidden extra gui that you have to know the name of in order to access since nothing int he program is going to tell you about it
<trooper00> Ralph_: you have it backwards. the gui was there but it confused people.. options were removed to make things easier for the end user.. which pisses me off honestly :(
<kosh> Ralph_: last time I configured apache, squid etc the config files where obvious and commented and there where no hidden options
<alex_dz> are there possibility to make fstab-options durnig installation?
<kosh> alex_dz: probably not feasibly, can you not do it after you boot up the first time?
<Wolfdog> Ahoj. Komunikuje tu nekdo cesky?
* kosh ponders
<kosh> anyone know what language that is/
<kosh> other then one I don't speak? ;)
<alex_dz> czech
<thmas> how to get info about my linux version?
<kosh> uname -a gives the kernel information
<kosh> thmas: however what do you mean about your linux version, that is a pretty undefined question
<thmas> distribution?
<gleesond> I was trying to set up my screen saver but my monitor turns off after the screen saver has been on for a bit. how can I make it so my monitor takes longer to turn off?
<alex_dz> thx kosh, that will be ok
<alex_dz> I'll try it, otherwise I'll ask again
<trooper00> heh. this is hopeless. can't figure out why the fonts in the firefox menus are always a full size larger than the size specified for gtk apps.. this about:config business is a joke.. all the options and no comments :\
<thmas> who can help me with this fuckin bug: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=120355
<Ralph_> trooper00: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Firefox_:_FAQs_:_About:config_Entries
<trooper00> Ralph_: thanks. that helps :)
<thmas> kded: WARNING: Failed to create avahi client
<thmas> kded: client.c:751: avahi_client_get_state: Zusicherung client nicht erfllt.
<thmas> Last DCOP call before KDED crash was from application 'DCOPServer'
<thmas> to object '', function 'applicationRemoved(QCString)'.
<thmas> KCrash: Application 'kded' crashing...
<thmas> whats up?
<jerware> fellaz
<plfiorini> hello
<plfiorini> do you play mp3 with juk (on dapper)?
<Ralph_> plfiorini: hello
<Ralph_> plfiorini: I am using xmms (on dapper)
<salvi> hallo, ist es mglich, die mittlere maustaste mit einer bestimmten funktion zu belegen?? mit dem k-men um genau zu sein...
<jpatrick> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<jerware> is there such thing as an apt-update command?
<kkathman> yes
<jerware> i dont have it after doing apt-setup   with the cd-rom
<jerware> and im root
<kkathman> oh not apt-update... apt-get update
<jerware> ahh ok
<kkathman> that refreshes your sources
<jerware> thanx its working now
<kkathman> np
<jerware> i ran both apt-setup and apt-get update and i still get this error when opening Adept package manager  http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/1efi5J66.html
<thmas> apt-get dist-upgrade
<jariep1_> hello
<jerware> interesting
<jariep1_> I am using sudo konqueror, to be able to access file manager to copy and past files as root, I get an error message when starting konqueror with sudo:
<jariep1_> Error: "/tmp/kde-jariell" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<jariep1_> on some files and folders I can't modify preferences as root
<jpatrick> kdesu konqueror !!
<jariep1_> oh, i forgot, thanks
<TD-Linux> Hmm... my kubuntu install was working OK yesterday (except for X11) but now it hangs after '* Checking battery state... [ ok ] '. The kubuntu picture dissapears and I am stuck at a blinking cursor.
<TD-Linux> I suppose I could do a reinstall... haven't done anything special yet
<TD-Linux> a shutdown works fine... kindof
<TD-Linux> I think I'm going to partition manually this time....
<TD-Linux> why does kubuntu put swap on partition #5 and / on partition #1?
<TD-Linux> would it work just as well to put / on #1, swap on #2 and my Windoze backup partition on #3
<TD-Linux> ?
<Blissex> TD-Linux: yes.
<TD-Linux> ok, thank you
<TD-Linux> installing now..
<tdmg> Hey guys, my audio is running 1-3 seconds behind my video on EVERY video program I run, and for every type of file.  What's wrong, and how do I fix it?
<noteventime> You are using KDE?
<tdmg> yes
<jpatrick> yes
<noteventime> Which version?
<tdmg> pretty new.......
<tdmg> I just updated to breezy two weeks ago
<tdmg> couldn't be that old
<noteventime> Hehe I updated to Dapper :)
<noteventime> Have you tried looking around in your sound settings?
<tdmg> I tried, couldn't find anything
<tdmg> and it varies from program to program anyway
<noteventime> ok
<_tomcatt> how do I go about installing my intellimouse.  it's the old school 5 button mouse.
<noteventime> Have you tried running them through artS
<tdmg> VLC is only .5 seconds, Noatun is 2 seconds, Flash programs are 1 second, etc.
<noteventime> artsdsp yourapp
<tdmg> noteventime, it was running fine the other day though :(
<noteventime> ok :S
<tdmg> I didn't touch anything
<tdmg> it shouldn't be doing this :(
<noteventime> Try running them through artsdsp
<jerware> what is the command line editor, i have neither emacs or even gedit
<noteventime> nano
<tdmg> what is artsdsp?
<jerware> oh ok
<noteventime> it makes the software use arts
<noteventime> which is KDEs soundsystem
<noteventime> Or was anyway, I think theys changeing in KDE4
<tdmg> I have the arts package already
<noteventime> What do you mean my English looks bad? :)
<noteventime> Yes but run VLC through arts by artsdsp vlc
<tdmg> vlc is still not better with arts :(
<noteventime> ok :/
<noteventime> Try increasing your sound buffer in sound settings : /
<noteventime> Does someone know why I cant play ogg theora files?
<noteventime> In kaffeine
<luite> has anyone here succesfully installed xgl/compiz on dapper? when I run compiz and kde-window-decorator, I do get the effects, but then the window manager is gone (no title bars etc anymore)
<osh_> Quick question about aptitude. If I do an 'sudo aptitude purge gallery' it should remove the gallery-config files in /etc/gallery. Right?
<noteventime> I have
<luite> noteventime: what commands do you use to actually enable the effects?
<noteventime> lutie: Add the docarations to the plugins list
<noteventime> You add them after compiz
<noteventime> like DISPLAY=:0 compiz --replace gconf decorations
<noteventime> I can sen you my script
<luite> noteventime: ok, using a pastebin?
<noteventime> sure
<noteventime> How do i use pastebin?
<noteventime> Or rather where :)
<luite> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ this one ok? :)
<noteventime> sure
<ryanakca> !bugtracker
<ubotu> bugs are reported in http://launchpad.net/malone
<noteventime> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9137
<luite> ok, thanks... ah, gnome?
<noteventime> You have to use gnome to use compiz, to its full power anyway :)
<noteventime> I've never goten compiz to work in KDE
<luite> hm, I might switch to gnome, for a while ;)
<noteventime> I only use gnome in my compiz/xgl sessions
<noteventime> I'm not using them as main though
<noteventime> My drive is buggy, I'm on a Laptop Intel i915 :)
<noteventime> driver*
<luite> nvidia seems to work fairly well
<luite> but some things still seem slower than regular xorg
<noteventime> Ok
<noteventime> Things like qb desktop are rather sluggish
<noteventime> They look like double buffering is missing :
<osh_> Just so I don't make an ass out of myself. "purge" is supposed to remove _everything_ related to a package, shouldn't it.  I thought I'd report it as a bug if I'm right.
<noteventime> I think it's supposed to :)
<Perma> hey gang
<thmas> is any body able to help me with this problem/bug:
<thmas> kded: WARNING: Failed to create avahi client
<thmas> kded: client.c:751: avahi_client_get_state: Zusicherung client nicht erfllt.
<thmas> Last DCOP call before KDED crash was from application 'DCOPServer'
<thmas> to object '', function 'applicationRemoved(QCString)'.
<thmas> KCrash: Application 'kded' crashing...
<thmas> kded: WARNING: Failed to create avahi client
<thmas> kded: client.c:751: avahi_client_get_state: Zusicherung client nicht erfllt.
<thmas> Last DCOP call before KDED crash was from application 'DCOPServer'
<thmas> to object '', function 'applicationRemoved(QCString)'.
<thmas> KCrash: Application 'kded' crashing...
<noteventime> Use pastebin please
<osh_> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<Perma> hey guys- i need a little help with my wifi card. I've done ndiswrapper before, and did it fine, but kinfocentre says my nic is an unknown device. Any ideas? can pm me if you wish
<Perma> :)
<noteventime> Hmmm..... I love wifi in Linux esp if you intend to use WPA
<Perma> of course not
<Perma> lol
<Perma> WEP for the win
<osh_> Hmm, perhaps aptitude shouldn't remove edited config files? Apparently I've touched the files that doesn't get removed.
<Perma> But should go WPA eh?
<Perma> well, to be sorted after it recognizes my nic ;)
<Lure> allee: do you have fixed version of guidance for DPI
<noteventime> Perma: Have you tried using the command line?
<Perma> done a little bit in termal, yes noteventime
<Perma> well, i did
<Perma> iwconfig etc
<Perma> not listed there
<noteventime> Perma: Ok, :/
<noteventime> Are you going to use wpa?
<noteventime> Maybe using the wpasupplicant thingy will work :)
<Perma> yeah, might as well
<Perma> I'm usually on an unencypted network though
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> What is the name of the NIC?
<noteventime> eth1?
<Perma> my wifi nick isn't listed as being there, but in kinfocentre it's under pci as an "unknown device"
<Perma> **wifi nic
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> :S
<Perma> maybe my ndiswrapper driver isn't correct?
<noteventime> What the NIC supposed to be, "real name"?
<Perma> real name? like wlan0?
<Perma> is a broadcom corp pos
<luite> noteventime: just installed gnome and started it using your script... wobbly windows..drool ;P
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> hehe
<noteventime> luite: Everything works as supposed?
<noteventime> Perma: Have you googled for it?
<Perma> yeah, i have
<luite> noteventime: seems to work yes, but animations are a bit jerky sometimes
<Perma> can't seem to find anything, i came here
<noteventime> Found nothing?
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> :( I wish I where better at these cind of things :P
<Perma> me too :(
<Alexi5> hello
<Perma> hi
<Alexi5> why is the kubuntu channel so dead
<noteventime> Because the ubuntu channel is so alive :)
<Hobbsee_away> Alexi5: a lot of people are idle, but around if anyone asks a question
<Mongey> ok i need a small bit of help
<Mongey> it involves fixing the wondow bootloader
<Mongey> after i remove grub
<Mongey> *windows
<ricky_ds> Hi all
<ricky_ds> Is there a known issue with samba on kubuntu 5.10?
<ricky_ds> I'm not able to share my folders with a windows computer. Even if I go to remote places on my kubuntu, it only shows the windows shared folders, but not mine.
<ricky_ds> Note that I did install the samba package and I also restarted samba after making changes. As for the shares, I did it in the filemanager by right-clicking on a folder and saying "share"
<Alexi5> i have ubuntu installed and i have kubuntu cd. I want to install the kde kdesktop on ubuntu while keeping ubuntu GDM (Gnome desktop manager). i would like to know if i can ad kde by using the kubuntu disk instead of redownloading the kubuntu desktop from apt get
<DreamWalker> hello
<DreamWalker> need some urgent help
<DreamWalker> a friend has a problem with a DVD-RW drive
<DreamWalker> so i lend him a kubuntu live cd
<DreamWalker> but he ssems to have a problem loading the session, and goes to the login screen
<DreamWalker> my question is what are the username/password in the live cd
<Ilokaasu> mine didnt boot in loginscreen
<DreamWalker> tried to do a search in google, but came up empty
<Ilokaasu> try ubuntu and ubuntu
<DreamWalker> ya, neither does wth me, when i tried
<DreamWalker> but he seems to be having  a problem with the process
<DreamWalker> fails loading the session and goes to the login
<bimberi> Alexi5: You could try this.  Edit sources.list to disable internet repositories, use 'apt-cdrom add' to add the cd, update and then install kubuntu-desktop
<bimberi> Alexi5: hopefully you won't have dependency issues, where you have a later version of something currently installed
<DreamWalker> also the kubuntu site doesnt seem to have anything on the live cd
<bimberi> DreamWalker: ubuntu & <blank> ?
<DreamWalker> hum, lest try
<Mrono> hey
<Mrono> I need to update my firefox
<Mrono> latest in the repository is 1.0.7
<bimberi> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Mrono> thanks
#kubuntu 2006-02-28
<duckdown> Hey all.. I've done an apt-get install openssl but I still can't connect to SSL IRC servers..  What else do I need to do?  When I try and connect to an SSL IRC server it just hangs on the connecting part.  I have tried 4+ SSL clients and NONE work
<robotgeek> duckdown: hmm, the clients probably havent been compiled with openssl support
<duckdown> Sure have
<duckdown> I've even apt-get bitchx-ssl
<duckdown> and kvirc definitely has SSL in it
<Grim76> Is there an I686 or K7 Kernel for Dapper?
<robotgeek> duckdown: i dunno, maybe try the /usr/share/doc/<package>/Readme.debian
<Mrono> sweet
<Mrono> it worked
<bigfun> Is it possible to get amarok 1.4 beta in a package for breezy?
<bimberi> Mrono: great! :)
<Mrono> bigfun
<Mrono> I got it installed
<Mrono> I have the repositories you need for it
<bimberi> !info linux-686 dapper
<ubotu> linux-686: (Complete Linux kernel on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV.), section restricted/base, is optional. Version: 2.6.15.14 (dapper), Packaged size: 22 kB, Installed size: 52 kB
<bimberi> !info linux-k7 dapper
<ubotu> linux-k7: (Complete Linux kernel on AMD K7.), section restricted/base, is optional. Version: 2.6.15.14 (dapper), Packaged size: 22 kB, Installed size: 52 kB
<robotgeek> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4beta1.php bigfun
<_skaman> hey guys
<bimberi> Grim76: yes :)
<_skaman> cana nyone help me?
<_skaman> i have a serious problem
<Grim76> ok I did an apt-cache search and could not find them....only the i386 kernel
<_skaman> any cmd i give from the graphic interface simply doesn't works
<bigfun> robotgeek: thx
<zephryos> Anyone feel bored enough to help me?
<bimberi> Grim76: you might only have CD repositories enabled - you have to get those kernels from the 'net
<robotgeek> bigfun: so, the answer is no :(
<Mrono> i did
<zephryos> Grim76: I have the same problem.. I just checked -.-
<Perma> back shortly
<zephryos> I'm looking for a respositories list.
<Grim76> bimberi: hmmm I don't have just the CD repos in there.  I have added several.
<Hobbsee_away> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<zephryos> Give me a few mins unless they come up with it faster.
<zephryos> ... Hobbsee.... I hate you >.<
<Hobbsee_away> zephryos: hehe why?
<bimberi> Grim76: have you updated?  pastebin your sources.list
<zephryos> I had to reload kubuntu cuz the thing you told me to do destroyed all my networking capabilities..
<zephryos> :P
<Grim76> Yeah I have updated....I will check the source list against mine.
<bimberi> Grim76: k
<Hobbsee_away> what in particular did i tell you what to do?
<Hobbsee_away> and were you using dapper or breezy at the time?
<Mrono> anyone upgrade to KDE 3.5.1
<zephryos> Setting up WPA with Motorola Wireless WPCI810G
<Hobbsee_away> ah right
<zephryos> yeh.. well I didnt have directed help so.. i messed it up -.-
<zephryos> and I didnt do it on purpose.
<zephryos> Baby me damnit >.<
<Grim76> bimberi: I have those enabled in my sources.list
<Mrono> lol
* Mrono waves at zephryus
<zephryos> o.O
<zephryos> He left .. then waved?
<Grim76> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9141
<neoncode> Should I upgrade to breezy via the repos? what dangers are there?
<neoncode> Upgrade to dapper sorry
<zephryos> or you can completely start over with 3.5 >.>
<Grim76> Dapper works for me on the laptop that I run it on.  YMMV since it is not a full release as of yet.
<Mrono> is there a show desktop command
<neoncode> Grim76: YMMV?
<Grim76> neoncode: Your Mileage May Vary
<neoncode> Hobbsee! you can help me! sould I upgrade to dapper?
<robotgeek> neoncode: nope :)
<zephryos> ok Hobbsee, I'm getting all current system updates, then I'm going to force you to help me get WPA and Wireless working :P
<neoncode> robotgeek: Why?
<Hobbsee> neoncode: heaps of people are having troubles
<Hobbsee> zephryos: oh are you hehe?
<neoncode> Hobbsee: All I want is Xorg 7.0 so I can run XGL...
<Mrono> i'm guessing there isn't a show desktop command
<zephryos> Yup :D
* zephryos laughs evilly
<Mrono> damnit
<neoncode> Mrono: I know you can get a kicker wiget that is show desktop?
<Mrono> hmmm
<Mrono> i'm still getting things situiated from my move from windows
<noteventime> I upgraded to dapper without any problems
<neoncode> Hobbsee: How would I go abbout getting Xorg 7.0 without upgradeing to dapper?
<Hobbsee> no idea
<Mrono> god linux can be a bitch sometimes
<neoncode> Mrono: So can windows =)
<Mrono> <windows pro
<Mrono> <linux noob
<Mrono> so it's a big bitch for me
<Grim76> bimberi: Any other ideas on the Kernels not showing?
* zephryos is a Linux n00b too
<Mrono> at least windows doesn't take 2 hours just to play a damn mp3
<noteventime> It's hard to be good at Windows :)
<noteventime> So doesnt linux :)
<noteventime> either
<noteventime> The problem is just that ubuntu doesnt install anything "non-free"
<Mrono> yeah it does
<robotgeek> Mrono, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<noteventime> I just installed gstreamer-mad and it works
<zephryos> ^^
<zephryos> XMMS FTW
<Mrono> I had to install amarok 1.5 beta and xine
<Mrono> after i uninstalled amarok 1.4 and gtsreamer
<noteventime> But i must agree that alsa and oss realy lack software mixing
<Hobbsee> Mrono: yes, they changed engines in what they decided to use
* Hobbsee wonders again why her system plays mp3's out of the box
<noteventime> Wow, it did...
<noteventime> (K)Ubuntu?
* Mrono wonders why a 112mb slax can play out of the box yet a 700mb kubuntu took hours just to get it set up to play
<Hobbsee> yeah
<noteventime> Thats wierd :S
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: that's not possible, and you know it. lol
<Hobbsee> robotgeek:
<noteventime> Becvause 112mb slax installs non-free stuff
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: i do, yet i hear sound without installing any extra codecs or stuff out of repos
<noteventime> Probably installed as a dependancy for another package
<Hobbsee> only non repo things i've installed are java, asciiquarium, and whatever else is in my debs/ folder
<Mrono> so what can't I install
<zephryos> Hobbsee: Can you help me actively set thie wireless thing up?
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: those things are in the repos, in universe
<Mrono> are there things that it will prevent me from installing because of this free thingy
<Grim76> bimberi: ok I found them.  I was expecting the package names to be different.
* Hobbsee points zephryos to !wifi and !wpa
<Mrono> !wifi
<ubotu> well, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<brydenn> yo Hobbsee
<brydenn> what was that IM you sent me about
<Mrono> !wpa
<ubotu> rumour has it, wpa is enable the universe repository, then "sudo apt-get update", and then "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant".  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto for more details
<noteventime> mrono: only if you not enable the reposetrys
<zephryos> You did before and I ended up destroying my comp -.-
<brydenn> about going somewhere and voting for you being "super helpful"?
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: ascriiquarium wasnt, but now is, java i wanted the latest version
<Hobbsee> brydenn: dont worry, you're a little late - i got voted in anyway
<DreamWalker> thks ppl, seems like a reboot was enough, this time, the live cd worked as expected
<noteventime> i use the sun-jre :?
<robotgeek> brydenn: see /topic
<DreamWalker> bye
<Grim76> brb booting into the newly installed Kernel
<Mrono> k
<brydenn> lol
<brydenn> didnt even read the topic
<brydenn> oh well
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: really weird, and needs some research, i suspect
<zephryos> Hobbsee pm me plz
<zephryos> hooooobsee
<Mrono> how do I get konversation to use firefox insteasd of konqueror
<Mrono> woah
<Mrono> nvm
<Mrono> it works
<Mrono> fucking linuix
<zephryos> ....
<zephryos> ooooooo bad Mrono!
<zephryos> Dont bad-mouth the linux..
<zephryos> ITS WATCHING YOU!
<Mrono> how do I get it to open up a window in front of all the others
<Hobbsee> zephryos: why?
<Mrono> instead of opening in the background
<zephryos> Cuz its watching him >.>
<Grim76_Away> ahhh there we go...
<zephryos> Hobbsee: Can you please help me follow the directions of this stuff so I dont blow up my comp or some crap?
<Hobbsee> Mrono: language, and it's in kcontrol, default apps
<Hobbsee> !+ndiswrapper
<ubotu> somebody said ndiswrapper was a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<Hobbsee> you'll need that one first, then the wifi howto, then the wpa - it's all very easy to follow
<Hobbsee> all i'd be doing is again copy pasting the commands from there to you
<Mrono> lmao
<Mrono> hobbsee: I was looking all over for "language" in my kcontrol panel
<Mrono> lol
<Mrono> sorry
<Hobbsee> LOL!
<Mrono> kcontrol
<zephryos> "all very easy" = Hard as hell for Zephryos
<Mrono> i agree with zeph
<Hobbsee> Mrono: kcontrol, kde components, component chooser, web browser
<pussfeller> anyone know why a win2k box would have trouble staying connected to a samba share
<Mrono> oh getting firefox as my default
<pussfeller> network path not found and all that
<Mrono> how do I get windows to pop up infront of others
<Mrono> like winxp
<zephryos> ok whats the order I need to do?
<pussfeller> i dont know if its the link sys wap being buggy or the win2k box being a 400mz and just not being able to stay connected
<bimberi> Grim76: sorry, was away, glad you sorted it :)
<pussfeller> or if I need to delve deeper and make my kubuntu box a domain controller or something
<zephryos> Hobbsee: Whats the order that I need to do everything in?
<Hobbsee> zephryos: you'll need that ndiswrapper first, then the wifi howto, then the wpa - it's all very easy to follow
<Grim76> bimberi: yeah I was looking for the wrong package names.  Dummy me.
<zephryos> Ok whats the links?
<bimberi> Grim76: kernel? - get's them every time :)
<Grim76> bimberi: I was looking for Linux-image-blahblah was making things too difficult
<bimberi> Grim76: sorry, that was a bit cryptic.  People tend to search for the word 'kernel'
<zephryos> Hobbsee: What are the links for them?
<Grim76> bimberi: I understood what you were saying.
<bimberi> Grim76: :)
<Hobbsee> !tell zephryos about ndiswrapper
<Hobbsee> !tell zephryos about wifi
<Hobbsee> !tell zephryos about wpa
<Hobbsee> them
<zephryos> o.O
<zephryos> okies
<bimberi> !tell hobbsee about usingthebottospampeople
<zephryos> !tell Hobbsee about thehairyfungalproblemsofmyaunt
<zephryos> o.O
<bimberi> :)
<samoura> HELLO is there a guy that can help me i am trying to install a pstonic and just ask how to install it i am new in linux kubuntu
<noteventime> Sure
<noteventime> Do you knwo
<noteventime> how to use adept
<samoura> yess
<samoura> :P
<noteventime> and you cant fin pstonic in the adept repositories
<samoura> really?
<noteventime> ?
<samoura> this is not true is it that easy ?
<noteventime> It was a question...
<noteventime> What is pstonic anyway?
<noteventime> Sorry for my bad writing I was doing something else at the same time :S, but I'm here now
<samoura> this http://friends.polibuda.info/~grusin/sources.php
<noteventime> ok, I'll take a look
<samoura> thanks
<noteventime> ok, its an IRC bot
<samoura> i don know how to install it ;( i want it so badly
<_magus> evening
<zephryos> !repo
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, zephryos
<noteventime> 'ello
<zephryos> !shutup
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, zephryos
<zephryos> .. bastard
<samoura> noteventime so can you help can you can you ?? :?
<_magus> eh?
<noteventime> samora: Ok, you don't know the standard way to compile things using make in linux?
<noteventime> First download the source, from the website.
<noteventime> Sure
<noteventime> I think so
<noteventime> _magus: ?
<noteventime> samora: Have you downloaded one of the sourcecode packages?
<samoura> yess
<noteventime> Good, now untar it into an folder
<samoura> and i extracted in home /home/samoura/psotnic-0.2.10
<noteventime> nice
<noteventime> now go into that folder fram a console
<samoura> okei what is next :P
<noteventime> ./configure
<samoura> All + F2?
<samoura> console?
<noteventime> no, you can use konsole
<noteventime> :) to alt+f2
<samoura> kmenu/terminal program?
<noteventime> no need for alt+f2
<noteventime> yes
<samoura> k
<noteventime> now cd /home/samora/psotnic-0.2.10
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~$ ./configure
<samoura> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<_magus> hmm. does anyone have any idea where i could get some idea about framebuffers?
<_magus> s/idea/information
<_magus> the latter, that is
<noteventime> ok
<samoura> what than;(
<noteventime> hmmm...... Then wait a second, Il download it myself and take a look
<samoura> okei :P
<robotgeek> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<robotgeek> samoura: ^^
<samoura> what?
<robotgeek> samoura: take a look at that page for tips
<samoura> someone is helping me
<noteventime> samora, read that article, It will probably explain it better than me
<_magus> basically, rtfm.
<samoura> okei :(
<noteventime> ./configure works for me :S
<robotgeek> samoura: what are you trying to compile?
<noteventime> are you sure your inside the folder?
<noteventime> Do you knwo how to use the terminal?
<robotgeek> noteventime: isnt this thing in the repos?
<noteventime> robotgeek: Doesn't look so
<robotgeek> that doesn't help, <sigh>
<_magus> i bet he solved the problem
<noteventime> It's an IRC bit
<noteventime> bot*
<noteventime> I wonder why none of my players want to play my theora videos :/
<robotgeek> noteventime: vlc works?
<samoura> what was the site agein my computer freeses
<noteventime> Either the player crashes (vlc) or just stops (kaffeine)
<robotgeek> noteventime: weird
<Hobbsee> samoura: you're in the source directory there, i presume?
<samoura> that can help me i reboot my computer and now can i get the help if you guyes can just tell me what is the site
<robotgeek> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware << samoura
<noteventime> nope vlc dies
<robotgeek> noteventime: weird
<samoura> thanks
<robotgeek> noteventime: nvm, i already said weird before, lol
<noteventime> robotgeek: Sure is, is there a special suffix for ogg theora (apart from ogg), maybe the players identefied them as vorbis for some reason :/
<StringBlade> anyone willing to field an ALSA recording question? (I'm running Kubuntu but the #alsa guys are asleep)
<robotgeek> noteventime: i keep reading on slashdot that it's a container, not really a format (lol)
<noteventime> Ok, sorry then :)
<robotgeek> noteventime: try it from cli, like vlc file.ogg
<robotgeek> then, we can know why it does
<noteventime> StringBlade: Just ask, don't ask about asking ;)
<StringBlade> yeah, well I wanted to make sure I wasn't wasting time typing a big question no one wants to answer (because it's the wrong channel)
<noteventime> Maybe the theora videos are seen as vorbis, hehe better now :P
<StringBlade> noteventime: though I got someone in #alsa to talk, so I'll ask them first if you don't mind
<noteventime> sure
<robotgeek> StringBlade: sure :)
<noteventime> hmmm, this is wierd: X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<chris> has anyone gotten compris to run on kde?
<noteventime> I dont think you can :/
<noteventime> I get the same error from both kaffeine and vlc
<noteventime> So both whatever vlc is using and gstreamer are having the same problem :/
<noteventime> chris: I don't think compiz is intended to be used on KDE
<StringBlade> ok, I'm not getting very far on #alsa - maybe someone here has had ALSA experience....
<StringBlade> got a mic that is working, but won't capture the sound
<StringBlade> meaning I can hear my voice through the speakers, but arecord and Audacity don't record anything
<StringBlade> .asoundrc: http://pastebin.ca/42843
<StringBlade> amixer settings: http://pastebin.ca/42846
<Mrono> hey
<samoura> system/termina program ant than i write this in it  sudo apt-get install apt-psotnic-0.2.10 and than it asks  me about a Password: but this don let me write the password ;(
<Mrono> anyone ever had any issues with control panel in KDE 3.4.1
<Mrono> sarn: it hides the pass
<Mrono> sarnoura: type in the root password and hit enter
<Mrono> when it says password:
<Hobbsee> Mrono: ah, why would you be using kde 3.4.1?
<Hobbsee> that hoary or something
<Mrono> becauser it came with my distro
<Mrono> 5.10
<Mrono> why wouldn't I
<Mrono> it's the l;atest stable
<Hobbsee> that should be 3.4.3
<Mrono> sure...
<Mrono> kcontrol &
<Mrono> KDE version:  3.4.3
<Mrono>   User:  mrono
<Mrono>   Hostname:  weridkid
<Mrono>   System:  Linux
<Mrono>   Release:  2.6.12-10-386
<Mrono>   Machine:  i686
<Mrono> whoops
<Hobbsee> heh
<Mrono> sorry
<samoura> but how i open system/terminal program and than black sceen how can i see the root ?
<Mrono> open up a kconsole and type su
<Mrono> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Mrono> glad I changed that
<Mrono> I had to use kuser
<bobbypants> Hi
<Mrono> man
<Mrono> system settings is buggy in KDE 3.4.3
<bobbypants> I have a weird problem at install, it keeps asking me for a Username and Password for a user account, no matter how many times I fill it out
<Mrono> um
<bobbypants> It like never tells me I entered anything wrong (unless it actually is wrong ofcourse), seems like its in a loop
<Mrono> hey guys
<bobbypants> oh and using the Kubuntu 5.10 disk for x86
<Mrono> anyone know what casuses this http://mrono.net/main/photos/blogcontent/kde343bugsyssettings.png
<sambagirl> is there anyway i can mount a external parallel cd burner (backpack) for burning a iso that is stored on a mounted xp drive while i am using the live cd system?
<noteventime> mrono: I'm having the same problem, since way back :'(
<Mrono> hmm
<Mrono> any fix?
<Mrono> woah, that's a long line sambagirl
<noteventime> Is there any way to make a webpage think i have windows media player intslled
<noteventime> ?
<Mrono> hmm
<Mrono> um, no
<Mrono> idkl
<sambagirl> mrono?
<Mrono> um
<Mrono> what distro
<sambagirl> ubuntu
<Mrono> well shit
<Mrono> hmm
<sambagirl> i have another problem but this is immediate.
<Mrono> does k3b recognise it
<noteventime> sambagirl: What is the problem?
<charles> does any one know how to install automatrix?
<Snake__> charles: automatix?
<sambagirl> xp drive will not boot
<noteventime> Doent ubuntu recognise the burner or can't you mount the windows drive?
<sambagirl> i was trying to copy files to it using a quickboot for xp i found at bootdisk.com but it needs a file i cannot write to the mounted media/windows/system32/ folder it says i dont have permissions i am tired of all ofthis
<sambagirl> grr
<charles> can any one help with automatrix
<noteventime> sambagirl: You can't write to an NTFS drive from windows :/
<noteventime> sorry from linux i mean
<Snake__> charles: are you talking about automatix? (With no R)
<sambagirl> it's a vfat
<charles> o yes sorry
<noteventime> Or you *can*, but it's not stable
<sambagirl> it had me upgraded to xp home
<Snake__> charles: Thats a bad bad evil program
<charles> hahaha why is that
<sambagirl> i dont care about stable i just care about being able to boot form the xp drive at this point.
<Snake__> charles: been known to kill a crapload of boxes
<Snake__> charles: nalioth can tell ya about it
<Snake__> nalioth: you here??
<Snake__> I need a link to your comparison...
<nalioth> where?
<sambagirl> well can i copy this blasted file to the mounted drive? i have tried but it wont let me.
<sambagirl> damnit i am so sick of unix
<Snake__> nalioth: wanna tell charles about automatix? Hehe
<Snake__> Hes lookin to use it
<nalioth> charles: nalioth.hostdestroyer.com/comparison.html
<charles> im listening
<Snake__> charles: read that page, EasyUbuntu is a better choice
<sambagirl> http://pastebin.com/567815
<charles> will easyUbuntu do pretty much the same thing, and will it work on kubuntu?
<Snake__> charles: Yes it does the same thing, and I believe it works on kubuntu.... lemme double checkk
<Snake__> nalioth: Easyubuntu work on kubuntu? or should he dive for easybreezy??
<beast> The aim of this project is to make (k)ubuntu machine usable (play mp3's, videos etc) in minutes even by your mom, grandpa, girlfriend, etc.
<nalioth> Snake__: easyubuntu will work if ubuntu-desktop is installed, otw, easybreezy
<Snake__> nalioth: alright
<Snake__> charles: go with easybreezy
<Perma> hi, anyone have experience with ndis wrapper? Done the install, driver and hardware noted as present.. just need a hand
<Snake__> nalioth: are we to expect one for kubuntu-desktop soon? :(
<charles> ok thanks
<Snake__> charles: http://robotgeek.org/blog/easybreezy/
<beast> EasyUbuntu is a merged effort of both EasyUbuntu (original) and EasyBreezy
<charles> does anyone have dapper?
<Snake__> beast: I know, but easyubuntu only works, as nalioth just said, with ubuntu-desktop
<nalioth> Snake__: as soon as we can find a qt dev to port it
<Snake__> nalioth: :(
<nalioth> you can use it from within kubuntu if you (like me) have ubuntu, xubuntu, and kubuntu installed at the same time
<charles> i have to have all three installed (u- k- x- ubuntu) to use dapper?
<Snake__> charles: no
<Snake__> charles: just download the ISO you want
<charles> what is an ISO?
<Hobbsee> !iso
<ubotu> iso is, like, totally, download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<Hobbsee> oh
<Hobbsee> it's an image file which you burn to a cd
<sambagirl> brb
<charles> what does 'sudo' mean
<Hobbsee> !suod
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<charles> hahah are u asking me if i got hit by a windmill?
<Hobbsee> no, i spelt it wrong :P
<angasule> sudo means 'I sweat' in Spanish
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Mrono> hey guys
<Mrono> anyone of a way to get konversation into the tray
<Hobbsee> settings, configure konversation
<Hobbsee> general tab, IIRC
<Mrono> thanks alot
<Mrono> hey guys
<Snake__> Hello
<Mrono> anyone here use hamachi
<Snake__> nope
<Mrono> why is there no 'make' command on kubuntu
<Snake__> Mrono: there is
<allee> !k3b
<ubotu> K3b was created to be a feature-rich and easy to handle CD burning application, for more info goto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/K3BHowto
<Snake__> Mrono: do you have the build-essnetials?
<Mrono> no
<Snake__> Mrono: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Snake__> you need that to complie
<Mrono> i do love synaptic
<Snake__> lol
<allee> Snake__: maybe better to suggest apt-get install kdelibs4-dev (we are kubuntu here, aren't we;)
<Snake__> allee: I believe build-essential gives that
<_graham> god I need help
<Snake__> allee: build-essential has a bunch of the most common dev files in it
<Mrono> grahmn: i know a good psycytrist...
<allee> Snake__: but far too less to build any kde program
<_graham> anyone want to help a total noooob
<Mrono> join the club
<Snake__> allee: I guess
<Mrono> wadda ya need
<Snake__> _graham: just say it
<_graham> I am installing ati drivers
<Snake__> Oh crap
* Snake__ steps out
<allee> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Mrono> trip to heel and back those are
<Mrono> glad I don't have to do anything with mine
<_graham> and I don't know ANY command line
<rsj> Huge n00b here, but I use ctrl-tab in most apps to switch tabs (Gaim, Firefox, etc.) but in KDE it switches desktops. Where can I go to play with my keyboard shortcuts?
<Snake__> rsj: look around in kcontrol
<Mrono> hey guys
<Mrono> why would transparencies not work
<Mrono> gfx drivers?
<Snake__> I dunno, mine dont work either
<Mrono> hhmmmm
<Mrono> !transparent
<ubotu> Mrono: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Mrono> lol
<allee> _graham: Have a look at  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI.  And let us know where you have problems
<Mrono> rsj: control panel
<allee> _graham: good luck
<rsj> Oh, of COURSE it's under 'regional and accessability'...
<Mrono> i'm doing it as well
<rsj> Actually why IS it there?
<Snake__> rsj: The settings are ...yep
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> rsj: thats where all the keyboard settings are
<allee> nite
<rsj> Oh well, I got it.
<Mrono> hey
<Mrono> oh
<Mrono> I get it
<Mrono> brb testing something
<Mrono> yay
<Mrono> it worked
<Mrono> lmao
<Mrono> I was wondering why my windows wern't poping up when i clicked on them
<Snake__> lol
<Mrono> I had windows stealing prevention set to high
<Mrono> forgot about that
<prospero2006> How do I take a screenshot and save it?
<Mrono> kmenu
<Mrono> graphics
<Mrono> ksnapshot
<_graham> I can see why ppl give up so easily with linux
<Mrono> yep
<_graham> ok here come some dumb Q's
<_graham> how do I save the X window configuration file?
<_graham> (I am getting allthis from the ati installation instructions)
<Mrono> mine saved ok
<_graham> how do I save it
<Mrono> time to reboot to test em out ok
<Mrono> mine saved auto
<_graham> do I need to do anything specific
<Mrono> not that I know of
<Mrono> just the commands shown there
<Mrono> then reboot
<Mrono> like me
<Mrono> bbiab
<Mrono> back
<Mrono> now lets check transparency
<Mrono> god damnit
<Mrono> whoops, sorry
<_graham> I hate this
<Shizzo> Anyone home?
<bushito> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<pussfeller> oo i like the new splash
<Shizzo> Hi all. Im new to (k)Ubuntu.  Is this 6.4 Dapper Drake Flight CD 4 the latest and greatest?
<Dasnipa`> Shizzo, drapper drake is a development release
<Dasnipa`> your better off with 5.10   drapper is released in april
<Shizzo> Roger that.
<Shizzo> URL?
<Dasnipa`> erm kubuntu.org?
<not_even_time> i run dappe
<not_even_time> r
<not_even_time> It runs stable for me
<Shizzo> Heh. Im not ready for anything thats a development release
<derkonig> I'm new to Kubuntu and Debian in general.  Is there a HOWTO on how to upgrade my recent breezy install to KDE 3.5?
<bimberi> !kde3.5
<ubotu> (you might want !kde3.5.1) To upgrade to KDE3.5, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<bimberi> !kde3.5.1
<ubotu> To upgrade to KDE3.5.1, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<bimberi> derkonig: there you go ^^^^ :)
<derkonig> thanks ubotu and bimberi
<bimberi> derkonig: np :) .  btw ubotu is a bot.  So...
<bimberi> !thanks
<ubotu> sure thing, bimberi
<derkonig> oh... right.  how embarrassing
<bimberi> derkonig: :) - no need to be
<lwizardl> hi
<lwizardl> how do I add w32 codecs?
<bimberi> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is probably a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Mrono> hey
<Mrono> anyone used themes?
<Mrono> !themes
<Mrono> !KDEthemes
<Mrono> ah ha!
<charles> hey does anyone know of a program like mytunes that works on linux?
<Phoenix1701> Hi folks!
<Phoenix1701> I just installed KDE 3.5.1 on Kubuntu (breezy), and I'm trying to get translucency/shadow effects to work.  I got xcompmgr working, so I know it's possible -- I have an ATI Radeon 7200 graphics card in here, and I've already enabled the Composite extension in my Xorg.conf file.  Anything else I need to do?
<Phoenix1701> (Well, clearly there is, since translucency and shadows still don't work...  but what?) ;)
<Mrono> I have no idea
<Mrono> mine doesn't work either
<charles> does anybody know of a similar program to MYtunes that works on linux??
<Mrono> amaroK
<Phoenix1701> Mrono: Fair enough.  Thanks for the response nonetheless.  :)
<Mrono> oh mytunes
<Mrono> hmm
<Mrono> hey phoenix
<Mrono> not sure
<Phoenix1701> Google thinks I ought to restart the X server...  not sure how to do that without rebooting though.
<Mrono> well reboot
<Mrono> eddest thing though
<Mrono> transparency works on my taskbar
<Mrono> but not windows
<Phoenix1701> Hmm.  Well, my taskbar at least uses "fake" translucency.
<Phoenix1701> It just draws the desktop background behind itself and then tints it.  But you can tell if you drag a selection behind it, for example.
<gamma> amarok-1.4 beta is awsome..
<Phoenix1701> The drop shadows and whatnot are hard if not impossible to do like that though -- you need real compositing.
* gamma wishes there was ipod support compiled in the kubuntu deb
<Phoenix1701> Anyway, I'm going to try restarting and see what happens...  be back in a bit.
<kenmaster> hello, somebody speak spanish
<bimberi> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<lwizardl> hi
<lwizardl> is there anyway to get an image viewer sorta like the defualt one on xp?
<Shizzo> lwizardl: What wm?
<Shizzo> duh
<Shizzo> nvm
<Shizzo> I used KPornView
<Shizzo> It sounds creepy, but a good program
<Snake__> how do I use katapult...
<Snake__> pornview is awesome
<lwizardl> hmm
<gamma> the one that ships with kubuntu isn't bad
<gamma> gwenview or w/e
<lwizardl> that pornview i just installed and it just auto closes
<Mrono> hey guys
<Mrono> are there any widgets for linux
<Snake__> Mrono: your on KDE right?
<Mrono> yeah
<Snake__> go get superkaramba
<Snake__> Mrono: and if I may suggest, unless your on KDE 3.5.1, that you go to the site and complie it
<Mrono> and not use the adept package?
<Snake__> Mrono: yes, the adept package is very old and very out of date
<Mrono> ah
<Mrono> ok
<Mrono> btw
<Snake__> There have been a ton of changes
<Mrono> should I upgrade to KDE 3.5.1
<Snake__> Its really iffy...those on the cutting edge should expect to bleed
<lwizardl> ok i found one that seems to work like i want but its an rpm what do i do?
<Mrono> thought so
<Mrono> I had issues with it
<Snake__> it was a good upgrade for me, but some people say theirs failed
<Snake__> !rpm
<ubotu> it has been said that rpm is the Redhat Package Management file. Very similar to Debians DEB files, but require alien to install. ask me about !alien
<Snake__> !alien
<ubotu> [alien]  a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<Mrono> I had kubuntu flight cd 4 installed
<Mrono> before I found out that it was a beta one
<Snake__> oh man flight 4 is a mess
<Mrono> i want KDE 4
<Mrono> sigh
<Snake__> Mrono: who doesnt
<Snake__> :)
<Mrono> true
<Snake__> Mrono: have you seen the mockups?
<Mrono> is there any way to get mac osx widgets running on linux
<Mrono>  yeah m,an
<Mrono> those are sweet
<Snake__> hmmmm good question
<Snake__> yea
<Mrono> give vista a run for it's money
<Snake__> Mrono: did you see the pick of konq crashing??
<Snake__> lol
<Mrono> no...
<Snake__> hang on
<Snake__> check this out
<Mrono> ok
* Snake__ goes to get link
<Snake__> OH CRAP
<Snake__> LOL
<Snake__> The link got slashdotted
<Mrono> lol
<Mrono> grr
<Mrono> where do I get the plugins to play videos
<Mrono> or a program to do so
<Snake__> What videos
<Snake__> Mrono: heres a interactive mock up
<Snake__> http://img396.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kdemockup7sj.swf
<Mrono> yep
<Mrono> saw it the other day
<Snake__> heh
<Mrono> any video
<Snake__> uhh
<Snake__> well kaffine plays the free formats
<Snake__> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Snake__> Check there for info on certain file types
<Mrono> how do I get to playfiles
<Mrono> what do I use to play videos
<Snake__> kaffine, or mplayer are very good
<Mrono> ah
<Mrono> mplayer
<Mrono> brb
<Mrono> doing a few things
<Snake__> Mrono: hey i found the pic
<Mrono> what is it
<Snake__> http://img125.imageshack.us/my.php?image=xegldappcrash5nb.jpg
<Snake__> konq crashing
<Mrono> sheesh
<Mrono> firefox took over my computer
<Mrono> lol
<Mrono> funny
<Snake__> lol
<neoncode> Where is "/etc/X11/X" suppoed to point?
<bimberi> neoncode: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 2006-02-22 20:53 /etc/X11/X -> /usr/bin/Xorg
<neoncode> bimberi: Thank you!
<Snake__> im off to bed
<Snake__> night
<bimberi> neoncode: yw :)
<Mrono> wtf
<Mrono> mplayer-386:
<Mrono>  Depends: libdirectfb-0.9-20  but it is not installable
<Mrono>  Depends: libsvga1  but it is not installable or
<Mrono>  	svgalib-dummyg1  but it is not installable
<Mrono>  Depends: slang1 (>1.4.9dbs-4) but it is not installable
<stoned> whats a kde app I can use to record stuff through the mic with?
<Mrono> sound recorder
<stoned> whats the application name
<Mrono> sound recorder
<stoned> so i type sound recorder in konsole?
<Mrono> idk
<Mrono> it's in my katapolt
<stoned> can you look it up for me please
<Mrono> type gnome-sound-recorder
<stoned> ugh
<stoned> screw gnome
<Mrono> just type it in ok
<stoned> what is kata
<stoned> polt
<Mrono> the start menu
<stoned> its runing on my pc too
<stoned> but what is it?
<Mrono> the start menu
<stoned> no it isn't
<Mrono> yeah it is
<stoned> bullshit
<stoned> you're lying to me
<Mrono> why the hell would I be lying to you
<stoned> I don't know, you tell me
<Mrono> guess what dumbass
<Snake|Sleep> Katapults not the start menu
<Mrono> no help for you
<stoned> dude that was sweet
<stoned> hahaha
<Snake|Sleep> Katapult is a launching program, much like the Run dialog
<stoned> one of those stoner moments
<stoned> haha, hes like why would i be lying lol
<Snake|Sleep> yea thats all the help your gonna get from me too
<stoned> thanks
<Snake|Sleep> lol
* Snake|Sleep shakes his head and goes to sleep
<Mrono> you in here for help so don't be trying to bullshit people
<stoned> heh, night man
<Mrono> calling bullshit
<stoned> dude come on
<stoned> admit it, that shit was funny
<Rat> Hey, I right now have 4 primary partitions... Three for linux and one for Windows. I was hoping to make another partition for windows, (a logical) partition, can I do this? If so how ?
<Snake|Sleep> Argh. Children stop screwin around or im gonna op up and boot you both.
<Snake|Sleep> Thank you.
<Rat> Any of you guys know if that is possible?
<stoned> Rat, man I think you have to have some free unpartitioned space left, then you go to create a new logical disk inside a primary, but you don't have any primary left, only 4 are allowed
<stoned> so you might have to use partition magic
<Rat> I used Acronis Expert Partition manager
<Rat> and it wouldnt let me
<Snake|Sleep> That is one long ass name.
<Snake|Sleep> lol
<stoned> you will have to join the free space into the windows primary partition, but make sure to fit/resize so that the windows partition becomes a logical parition in side itself
<Mrono> lol
<Rat> I have to fit and resize it my windows partition?
<stoned> then you can make that free space into another logical parition inside the windows one
<Rat> I oh ok
<stoned> you get it
<stoned> im kinda not really explaining it too well
<stoned> or am I
<Rat> can i just not create a logical partition by just using the unallocayed space then?
<stoned> basically partitions = lin/lin/lin/win/free space.  you have to make it lin/lin/lin/win-freespace ('-'=logical parition, '/'=primary parition
<Rat> that is going to be a pain in the butt
<stoned> you can't do that now because windows already exists in that 4th partition, taking up all the space.  during installation of windows, you could have done this because then windows will create a primary parition, then create logical paritions in there, and then install windows in one of them, you can't have primary parition taking some space, then some also out of it for logical partitions
<stoned> its not that complicated if you read up on it
<stoned> use norton parition magic
<Rat> I tryed to do that though whenever installing windows
<Rat> it didnt work
<Rat> i thought the same
<stoned> [lin] [lin] [lin] [win] freespace :freespace cannot become another partition even logical. the new scheme would look like this - [lin] [lin] [lin] '[(win)(freespace)] ' where the part inside '' is ONE WHOLE primary partition
<mc_gusto> can someone recommend a video player that supports subtitles?
<Rat> Yes i understand you
<stoned> and () are logical partitions inside
<mc_gusto> preferably one that uses KDE
<hatake_kakashi> mc_gusto: vlc
<Mrono> !vlc
<ubotu> from memory, vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the repos)
<stoned> Rat, Norton parittion magic or old verion of PowerQuest partition magic 8 or above should do the trick fine
<Rat> using gparted
<Rat> live cd
<stoned> yeh, i dunno if that has the necessery functions to make that happen
<mc_gusto> can someone clue me in on how to stream video over samba shares using vlc?
<Rat> it resizes and all, but it doesnt create a logical partition
<Mrono> arg
<hatake_kakashi> mc_gusto: you may have to do it/set it specifically I think
<hatake_kakashi> err manually and by hand
<Mrono> grr
<Mrono> it requires libdvbpsi2 and a few others that can't be installed
<hatake_kakashi> that can't be installed because of what exact reason?
<Mrono> it just says that they can't be installed
<Mrono> mplayer-386:
<Mrono>  Depends: libdirectfb-0.9-20  but it is not installable
<Mrono>  Depends: libsvga1  but it is not installable or
<Mrono>  	svgalib-dummyg1  but it is not installable
<Mrono>  Depends: slang1 (>1.4.9dbs-4) but it is not installable
<Dasnipa`> is there a way to give each desktop a different background?
<Mrono> yep
<Rat> Stone : Alright thanks for your input... I will go try a few other things... Night
<Mrono> dasnipa: if your on KDE right click on the desktop, click configure desktop, and at the top there's a dropdown box that says all desktops, click it and select the desktop you want to change
<hatake_kakashi> Is there a possibility to merge multiple pkgcache.bin and srcpkgcache.bin into a single pkgcache.bin and srcpkgcache.bin?
<yello> hi everyone
<Mrono> hi
<Mrono> someone wanna help me get video working?
<yello> i would but im a noob i dont know how sorry
<Mrono> that's my problem as well
<Mrono> noob
<hatake_kakashi> everyone has to start somewhere...
<Dasnipa`> Mrono, i do not see that. i woulda found it if that was the case... i started with ubuntu and then got kubuntu-desktop thru synaptic i think thats the difference
<Mrono> shouldn't be
<Mrono> do you have multiple desktops?
<Dasnipa`> of course
<Dasnipa`> i use 8
<Mrono> damn
<vge> not all use em
<Mrono> that seems like overkill
<Dasnipa`> ;)
<Mrono> i bearly use 3
<hatake_kakashi> I used to have 12
<Mrono> brb
<Dasnipa`> i definantly use 8... one window for everything
<Mrono> rebooting
<Dasnipa`> one for music... one for java coding, one for c++ coding, one for irc/gaim, one for music etc etc
<Dasnipa`> erm music twice but yeah
<Mrono> nvm
<Mrono> don't gotta reboot
<Mrono> ya know
<Mrono> I would put linux on my server if I didn't need mirc
<Dasnipa`> wine cant run mirc?
<hatake_kakashi> why would you want to use mirc on linux?
<Dasnipa`> http://home.comcast.net/~rturco/Screenshot.png   <-------- screenie of my desktop preferences
<Dasnipa`> unless for some reason im not running kde on this account... but afaik i should be... i got the kubuntu splash on the login screen
<Dasnipa`> ahh i must be running gnome still for some reason
<Dasnipa`> hrms
<Dasnipa`> so i think i figured it out
<Dasnipa`> when i installed kubuntu it asked if i wanted kde default... did that make the superuser default to kde and not my account?
<Dasnipa`> i feel so stupid lol
<Mrono> Page URL Not Found!!
<Mrono> The requested page does not exist on this server. The URL you typed or followed is either outdated or inaccurate.
<Dasnipa`> dont worry i know the problem now
<Mrono> oh
<Mrono> i wanted to see it
<Mrono> I still havent gotten mine worked out
<Mrono> i'm stupid
<Mrono> sob
<Mrono> brb
<Mrono> arg!
<_mrono> !metabar
<ubotu> _mrono: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dmdm> yo
<dmdm> just installed kubuntu cos i want to install xgl
<robotgeek> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu and #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<dmdm> was wondering what i need to do to update cvs glitz
<_mrono> i'm getting errors when I try to do ./configure
<_mrono> !./configure
<ubotu> _mrono: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_mrono> !C-lib
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _mrono
<dmdm> whats the command to show processes open and there number soi can kill them
<Dasnipa`> ps -aux
<dmdm> anyway to search with that
<dmdm> trying to find the process number for adept package manager
<dmdm> seems to have crashed and dissapeare and now somethings locked, and i cant update my nvidia drivers
<Dasnipa`> pipeline it thru grep?
<Dasnipa`> ps -aux | grep adept
<_mrono> what's it say
<dmdm> sorry, whats grep?
<Dasnipa`> grep searches a file (or stream) for a matching text and outputs the matching lines
<Dasnipa`> by piping the output of ps into grep its acting on a stream
<_mrono> I need some help with ./configure not working
<_mrono> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<Dasnipa`> ahh the QT package
<Dasnipa`> ive had problems with that one myself
<_mrono> aparently
<Dasnipa`> btw ive fixed my kde problem
<Dasnipa`> lol
<Dasnipa`> i feel silly too
<_mrono> what was your kde problem
<Dasnipa`> that i wasnt using kde
<_mrono> lmao
<_mrono> wow
<_mrono> that is stupid
<_mrono> lmao
<Dasnipa`> ;)
<_mrono> no offence
<Dasnipa`> all better now
<dmdm> theres loads of results
<Dasnipa`> none taken
<dmdm> anyway to know whick one i need to kill
<dmdm> wots it mean by defunct
<Mrono|linux> Dasnipa`: any idea how to fix it?
<Dasnipa`> Mrono|linux, well you need the QT package... but there are so many of them its hard to say
<Dasnipa`> i never figured out which was the right package for QT
<Mrono|linux> hmmm
<Dasnipa`> dmdm, how did you get many results when you piped it thru grep?
<Dasnipa`> should only be one instance of adept running shouldnt there?
<dmdm> well ive killed half of them atleast
<dmdm> the others wont be killed
<dmdm> operation not permiited
<dmdm> an example
<dmdm> root     17000  0.1  3.6  60944 18740 ?        Sl   06:46   0:00 adept -icon adept -miniicon adept -caption Adept
<dmdm> theres like 6 of them
<Mrono|linux> reboot
<dmdm> ah i sudo'ed it and it gkilled that one
<Dasnipa`> reboot is not really the most straightforward solution within linux Mrono|linux, while reboot is the first step at fixing windows (and reformat being the second) you often dont need to in linux
<Dasnipa`> i myself have an uptime of 45 days
<Mrono|linux> lol
<Dasnipa`> and im running like that day i booted up
<Mrono|linux> cool
<dmdm> sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-glx
<dmdm> ^soz
<Mrono|linux> grrr
<Mrono|linux> stupid ./configure
<Hobbsee> Mrono: what's it doing?
<Mrono|linux> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<Hobbsee> install kde-devel
<Mrono|linux> no pacvkages found
<Hobbsee> !+info kde-devel
<ubotu> kde-devel: (the K Desktop Environment development files and modules), section universe/kde, is extra. Version: 5:44ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 7 kB, Installed size: 40 kB
<Hobbsee> got universe enabled?
<Mrono|linux> how do I do that
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Mrono|linux> thankyou
<Mrono|linux> i wish my transparency would work
<dmdm> thats not adept that guide tho is it?
<Mrono|linux> so that's how you do it in the new synaptic
<dmdm> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  < this isent working, dont have gedit on kubuntu? tried to apt-get it, but it hink it wants to install gnome as a dependancy... what other command can i use to edit that config file?
<Mrono|linux> grr
<Hobbsee> dmdm: do it either in the console, or see the second half of that page
<Mrono|linux> W: GPG error: http://archive.czessi.net breezy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A714EB87D1B1F415
<Mrono|linux> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net sarge Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<Hobbsee> Mrono: you can ignore it - why are you using unnoficial repos anyway?
<Hobbsee> dmdm: use kdesu kwrite instead.
<dmdm> so sudo kwrite /etc/x11/xorg.conf ?
<Hobbsee> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Hobbsee> use kdesu kwrite
<Hobbsee> its' the kde form of sudo
<Mrono|linux> heh
<Hobbsee> !kdesu
<ubotu> [kdesu]  :Use kdesu to run applications with root priveleges, when you  have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.   If it is not working, you may need to run "sudo adept-updater "
<dmdm> ah
<Mrono|linux> I need to find a good podcast catcher
<dmdm> so sudo is not proper root?
<Hobbsee> dmdm: it is.  it mucks up the kde configuration files if you do sudo kwrite or sudo adept or whatever - you need to use kdesu appname
<Hobbsee> gives you lots of pretty error messages whenever you try to start the program not as root...
<Hobbsee> which are rather annoying
<Mrono|linux> i think i'll go for ipodder lemmon
<Mrono|linux> grr
<Mrono|linux> I hate it when they do that
<Mrono|linux> they advertise it
<Mrono|linux> show screenshots of it
<Mrono|linux> guess what it says
<Mrono|linux> Soon
<Mrono|linux> oh wow
<Mrono|linux> that's alot of errors
<dmdm> sudo apt-get install compiz xserver-xgl libgl1-mesa xserver-xorg libglitz-glx1 compiz-gnome
<dmdm> how should i change that to relate to kde
<Hobbsee> it should be fine as is
<Hobbsee> dmdm: do you know the difference between gui and console applications?
<Mrono|linux> how do you uninstall stuff
<dmdm> it sais, couldent find package compiz
<dmdm> well
<Hobbsee> !+info compiz
<ubotu> Package 'compiz' does not exist.
<dmdm> gui is graphical user interface
<Hobbsee> hmmm....
<dmdm> console applications, would run in a console
<Hobbsee> dmdm: indeed - all the GUI programs need to use kdesu, all the others you can use sudo for.  yep, you got it
<dmdm> gui have a frontend
<dmdm> ah right
<Hobbsee> yep
<dmdm> well im just copy n pasting commands
<dmdm> trying to install xgl
<dmdm> partly a learning experiance
<dmdm> partly cos i wanna see the pretty effects @:)
<Hobbsee> :)
<dmdm> so aslong as using sudo isent gonna immediately mess this install up im fine with it
<dmdm> why the difference tho
<Mrono|linux> !bed
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Mrono|linux
<Hobbsee> dmdm: no, that'll be fine
<Mrono|linux> !.deb
<ubotu> Mrono|linux: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Hobbsee> between kdesu and sudo?  configuration files messing up
<Hobbsee> !tell Mrono|linux about deb
<Mrono|linux> have you heard about .mo
<Mrono|linux> crap
<Mrono|linux> now how do I run it
<Mrono|linux> i installed
<dmdm> oh ffs
<dmdm> adept package manager wont open
<dmdm> asks for password and then nothing
<Mrono|linux> weird
<Mrono|linux> I use synaptic
<Mrono|linux> grrr
<Mrono|linux> this program isn't working
<Mrono|linux> and i've installed a .deb and then I tried a .tar.gz2
<_alex> hi friend
<_alex> hi friends
<yello> hi _alex
<_alex> i'm looking for sharing my adsl, with the other pc of my lan.
<_alex> are there utility on kubuntu, to do this??
<_alex> noting
<_alex> nothing??
<Hobbsee> _alex: not sure that there's a program as such on how to do that.
<Mrono|linux> heh
<yello> does anyone here use the torque game engine
<CyberMad> does anyone here ever install freeradius at kubuntu?
<CyberMad> i would like to know does using apt-get install freeradius-mysql already supported with rlm_sqlcounter ?
<Mrono|linux> uh....
<dmdm> .xgl
<dmdm> xgl
<dmdm> .help xgl
<Mrono|linux> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu and #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<yelloatdinner> wat is xgl?
<Mrono|linux> oooooo
<Mrono|linux> me like
<Mrono|linux> i see
<Mrono|linux> xgl is how shall i put it
<Mrono|linux> xgl is avalon for linux
<yello> lol im sorry but wats avalon
<Mrono|linux> you know how win vista looks so pretty
<Mrono|linux> transparencies and such
<yello> yea
<Mrono|linux> avalon/ingigo is the base gfx system for that
<dmdm> how do i restart x-server
<yello> but kubuntu looks better even without addons :D
<dmdm> how do i restart x-server pls
<Hobbsee_away> dmdm: ctrl+alt+backspace
<frank23> did anyone ever have the problem where all videos are replaced by a blue screen?
<Somefilename> frank23, No.
<frank23> This happens very rarely for me and a X server restart fixesit
<Somefilename> frank23, Ever tried an X server upgrade.
<frank23> I just stick with breezy
<frank23> It happened only once in the last month or so so its not a big problem. It's just annoying
<Somefilename> frank23, Hmmm, what do you mean you stick with Breezy? An X server upgrade won't do your Breezy any harm.
<Somefilename> frank23, Google the for upgrade sources.
<dmdm> xgl
<dmdm> .xgl
<frank23> I meant with what is in the breezy repositories
<dmdm> .help xgl
<dmdm> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu and #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<Somefilename> frank23, Hmmm, I was talking about compiling a new X server... :-?
<frank23> Yeah I know
<Somefilename> frank23, So you don't need any repsitories.
<frank23> but the me breaking stuff possible doesnt seem so minimal
<Somefilename> frank23, Breaking stuff?
<frank23> screwing up my system
<Mrono> heh
<Mrono> so am i
<frank23> I mean X is not exactly a trivial program
<Somefilename> frank23, Oh yeah, I've seen a lot of people like you, I like to call them uneducated Linux users.
<Mrono> yep
<frank23> I'm not totally clueless. But for some things I like to stay with the packages tested by many ubuntu users.
<Somefilename> frank23, You need some experience dude, and I'm not talking about using Kubuntu.
<Mrono> shall i call him a whore?
<frank23> What do you mean?
* Mrono picks up the telephone and calls a whorehouse
<Mrono> she'll get you experience
<Somefilename> Hmmm, from all these people, no OPs, and a couple of people talking.
<Mrono> yep
<seeker> test
<seeker> two monk and a nun walk into a kubuntu chatroom...
<Mrono> lol
<Mrono> ow
<Somefilename> Pretty odd, so who runs the channel anyways.
<Mrono> not sure
<Mrono> they aren't opped
<Hobbsee_away> Somefilename: call !kops when you need it
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee_away]  by ChanServ
<Somefilename> So, who is responsible for banning and kicking?
<Somefilename> !kops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fooishbar, haggai, amu, uniq, Mez, seth_k, nikkia, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, or robotgeek
<Somefilename> Oh.
<frank23> Riddell is in charge of kubuntu. I;m not sure who the ops are
<Mrono> thought so
<Mrono> Hobbsee
<Hobbsee_away> Mrono: must you, really?
<Mrono> always
<Hobbsee_away> be more responsible, otherwise i *will* kick and/or ban you
<Mrono> what?
<Mrono> what did I do!
<Somefilename> Damn, I have to go to school.
<Hentai^XP> Tech.salvager
<Mrono> oh oh
<Hobbsee_away> !coc
<ubotu> I guess coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Mrono> yeah yeah
<Mrono> ok
<Mrono> i'll be good
<Somefilename> Laters, gotta go to school!
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee_away]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee_away> good
<Hobbsee_away> ops dont keep their ops on - so you never know who is around and who isnt - it's a good system
<Hobbsee_away> but they're only one command away
<Mrono> yep
<Mrono> !.jar
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Mrono
<Mrono> !jar
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Mrono
<Mrono> hmm
<Mrono> how do I install .jar
<Mrono> acually
<Mrono> i gtg
<Mrono> cya
<yello> cya
<_tim> hey has anyone tried making movies on kubuntu here>
<_tim> *?
<MetaMorfoziS> Mrono: the yar not needed to install, it's only need to run
<MetaMorfoziS> you can this: java -jar <file>
<MetaMorfoziS> iirc
<Tonio__> hi
<visik7> http://us.gizmodo.com/gadgets/software/windows-vistas-worst-performer-windows-vista-156415.php <-- buaahahahahha
<Tonio_> visik7: may I recall you the buglist of all gnome or kde beta versions ?
<Tonio_> there are enough trolls on the net, we don't need them here...
<visik7> I don't post it to troll, it's just funny
<visik7> nevermind
<Steil> Is amarok 1.4 beta1 package built with the apple ipod plugin?
<mc_gusto> hey folks, does anyone know if there's a way to make the subtitles in VLC display outside the video image?
<darth_chatri> setxkbmap is giving an error "Error loading new keyboard description"
<darth_chatri> this is for any layout name I give
<_admin> Hello there mates.
<DrJoene> Hi all! When i'm locking my KDE(3.4.3) session, and trying to unlock, it is not accepting the password that is set for that current user. I have to kill the process /usr/bin/kdesktop_lock to get back. Does someone now how to fix this, or what is happening?
<tijn> hey
<DrJoene> ej
<bdmp> I just put a cd in and a window poped up with all the .wav files, but there are other folders for FLAC MP3 and Ogg Vorbis with files of thoes types in side. This is a commercial cd so I am sure that these folders are not on the cd. Is Kubuntu doing this? what is going on?
<Riddell> bdmp: it's a feature of KDE, the files are not really there but if you copy them to your hard disk they will be created
<bdmp> woohoo!
<bdmp> that is awsomeQ
<bdmp> !
<ubotu> bdmp: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Tm_T> :p
<bdmp> ha
<bdmp> stupid bot
<bdmp> thanks riddell
<bdmp> It seems to be copying them at a really slow speed
<bdmp> it might just be my comp
<_b> ive got some opera issues here, it runs but at startup it wines about some libs need re-linking how do i do that ?
<kowal> check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<_b> http://www.opera.com/support/search/supsearch.dml?index=346
<_b> i think its solved
<MaterMaravillae> guys, do you know of any program to change an .ac3 to mp3?
<edulix> hello!
<edulix> I have installed w32codecs
<edulix> totem can play videos and also lets me listen to mp3s
<edulix> but xine doesn't
<edulix> and amarok either
<edulix> what could be the problem?
<visik7> for xine apt-get install libmad0
<visik7> for amarok u need to select xine engine or gstreamer but if u use gstreamer u need to install gstreamer0.8-mad
<visik7> (or some name like that)
<edulix> but I want to use the xine engine in amarok
<edulix> (because I've got deps problems with gstreamer one and because it has always worked better to me)
<edulix> and I have libmad0 already installed
<samoura> hello i have a Kubuntu 6.04 "Dapper Drake" - Alpha i386 and how do i open it ;(
<samoura> hello i have a Kubuntu 6.04 "Dapper Drake" - Alpha i386 and how do i open it ;( i have tryed to reboot nothing happins
<Tonio_> samoura: is it an iso file you downloaded ?
<samoura> i don think so but it is 643 mb the size and i burned on a cd and traying if i can run it ;(
<Tonio_> samoura: you mustn't burn the file
<Tonio_> but burn it as an iso image
<Tonio_> to get a bootable cd
<Tonio_> anyway, I would suggest you not to test dapper actually
<Tonio_> is it not stable
<Tonio_> and my feeling is that if you don't know what is an iso, you shouldn't test dapper until official release
<Tonio_> cause you might meet many problems whose resolution is quite complicated
<samoura> :P i know what is iso :P
<Tonio_> samoura: so what's the problem ,
<Tonio_> ?
<Tonio_> sorry but because of your explanation I though you just burned the file directly....
<Tonio_> sorry if I missunderstood :)
<samoura> yess i did :;/
<samoura> :(
<jlb> bonjour
<Tonio_> samoura: so do you really know how to burn an iso ? :) ^^
<samoura> yess i know but the name of this fail is  Kubuntu 6.04 "Dapper Drake" - Alpha i386 not  Kubuntu 6.04 "Dapper Drake" - Alpha.iso
<finite9> hi! I have been trying to install ATI binary driver on breezy amd64 8.21.7 and now 8.22.5 but its been refusing to work (keep seeing mesa driver with fglrxinfo), but after looking at thinkwiki.org they had some good tips for fglrx issues and one was to check that the soft links havent disappeared in /lib/X11R6/modules: there should be 2 links for libGL.so but my links are dead and I cannot find this file on my system!  There is a file in 
<samoura> To run a program using sudo that normally is run as the user, such as gedit, go to Applications --> Accessories --> Terminal ?             does it mean Kmenu/system/terminal program knosole?
<samoura> help me please
<_mindspin> yes
<_revelation> hi
<_mindspin> kdesu program
<_revelation> I have a problem
<_revelation> I have installed the kubuntu distro and now want to change my network setting, but after I have input my password nothing happens - the controls are still grayed out
<Kaiser_At_Hut> congrats robotgeek_away and hobbsee :)
<_revelation> no suggestions?
<_mindspin> kdesu kcontrol
<_mindspin> kdsu kcontrol
<_mindspin> should open it
<Ilokaasu> _revelation same here
<Ilokaasu> i always go root cause those buttons wont work
<_mindspin> which kubuntu ?
<Ilokaasu> 510
<Kaiser_At_Hut> there should be fixes in -updates i thought
<kalenedrael> Learning how to do it from command line is an option too. :P
<_mindspin> ist it the original kde installation from cd ie. 343 or so?
<Ilokaasu> kalenedrael yeah, but i had linux like 2 days when i tried those :P
<Ilokaasu> now i know bit more
<_mindspin> updating to 3.5.1 may help
<kalenedrael> Great, that's what learning is for.
<_revelation> 3.4.3
<kalenedrael> ifconfig
<_revelation> kde, the problem is: without setting up the network I cannot update ;)
<_mindspin> haha
<kalenedrael> Do you use a static IP?
<_mindspin> ok what about kdesu kcontrol?
<_mindspin> should work
<_revelation> yes it worked, thx
<finite9> nobody know about ATI issues?
<_revelation> and yes: I use a static IP
<finite9> anyone have any good tips or links??
<kalenedrael> Do you have a router or something?
<kalenedrael> Or is it a direct connection?
<_revelation> router
<visik7> finite9: what issues ?
<_revelation> with wlan
<kalenedrael> Ok.
<finite9> i posted above---the lon long post about ATI :)
<kalenedrael> ifconfig <wireless interface name> <ip address> netmask <netmask>
<finite9> should I paste it in again or can you see it?
<_revelation> thx
<finite9> about 1 or 2 screens up
<_mindspin> !!pastebin
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _mindspin
<_mindspin> ! pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<kalenedrael> Like 'ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0'
<_revelation> well now I can ping the router, but the connection to the internet is still not possible, because he cannot resolve the names
<kalenedrael> Right, route add default gw <router ip>
<_revelation> althoug I have entered my router as the DNS server....
<_mindspin> can you ping any public ips?
<kalenedrael> Try pinging 4.2.2.2
<_revelation> I'll try, mom
<_revelation> no, it says "network unreachable"
<kalenedrael> Ok, 'route add default gw <router ip>'
<_mindspin> then it has nothing to do with dns
<_mindspin> sudo route add....
<kalenedrael> Yeah, sudo if you're not root.
<_mindspin> thou shall not be root un kubuntu..... ;-)
<kalenedrael> :P
<_revelation> I'm logged in as a normal user ;)
<finite9> visik7:  hi! I have been trying to install ATI binary driver on breezy amd64 8.21.7 and now 8.22.5 but its been refusing to work (keep seeing mesa driver with fglrxinfo), but after looking at thinkwiki.org they had some good tips for fglrx issues and one was to check that the soft links havent disappeared in /lib/X11R6/modules: there should be 2 links for libGL.so but my links are dead and I cannot find this file on my system!  There is a
<kalenedrael> You can 'sudo su' which will make you root.
<kalenedrael> If libGL.so is gone, you have some problems.
<finite9> can i not copy it in from original CD or something???
<_revelation> thx a lot - works now :)
<finite9> and the thing is that there should be a replacement from ati, which is why they disappeared in the first place, so really I want the ATI version right?
<tijn> DrJoene : Hey lets smoke!
<DrJoene> tijn: ok :)
<tijn> gimme some paper, iam out :D
<Sttutter> hey, i'm trying to edit my menu configuration and its not making any changes
<Sttutter> the menu configuration that is showing in smeg is not what is on my desktop :P
<_wicked> hi there! i was woundering where may i find a guide or something to install my nvidia driver over kubuntu
<nlindblad> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<nlindblad> but there's more, hang on, I'll find the guide
<_wicked> :) i guess i should config x than
<nlindblad> yeah
<nlindblad> just swap 'nv' to 'nvidia' in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<knubbe> my tv-out is black & white. anyone who knows why? I use S-Video + PAL
<edulix> hello !
<_wicked> ok thx how may i edit xorg.conf.. is there any command line to open it in a text editor or something
<nlindblad> _wicked: nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<edulix> I've installed everything related to mp3 etc (libmad0, w32plugins, ..) but I haven't been able to listen to mp3 in kde apps
<edulix> the main problem to me is that I cannot listen to mp3 nor watch divx videos in xine
<_wicked> huho more complicated then i though i only get x11/fonts there
<nlindblad> edulix: http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/MP3_on_Ubuntu_5.10
<nlindblad> edulix: I think that applies to Kubuntu aswell
<Jarthoma> hello.
<nlindblad> hi Jarthoma
<edulix> nlinbland: let me see
<edulix> kaboom, amarok exploded lol
<edulix> hey now amarok wokrs, thanks you :)
<_wicked> ?
<pussfeller> thanks for that link, now i know why musicbranz dont ever work :)
<edulix> works
<bipolar> anyone having a problem with kcontrol > peripherals > display in dapper?
<bipolar> on a console I get a python traceback when I try to open it.
<Jolt> hey there... anyone here?
<_Sime> bipolar: there are a few known bugs in displayconfig right now. They will be fixed in dapper next week.
<bipolar> ok.
<bipolar> here's another one. I'm trying to do dual-head (xinerama) with ATI drivers. does anybody have this working so I can study there xorg.conf file?
<edulix> hi back :)
<Jolt> I'm having problems with connecting external devices ( USB memory sticks, USB Wireless Dongle ) to a machine recently installed with Kubuntu 5.10. When Memory stick is connected, an error "unable to find media/:sda1" occurs. Any help or explanation for this would be greatly appreciated
<bipolar> I first tried with the open radeon driver (I have a 9000 in a laptop) but could only get a desktop clone. fought for 4 hours on that.
<bipolar> then I started on the fglrx driver. got xinerama working but the display is hopelessly corupted.
<bipolar> been working on this since last night. :\
<bipolar> dual, independant displays works. but thats nearly useless.
<Jolt> Sorry but this seems to be a very simple problem, can anyone help?
<bipolar> Jolt, check and see if anything is mouted when the stick in inserted.
<Jolt> bipolar, how?
<bipolar> open a console and run 'mount'
<bipolar> see if it says anything about sda1 being mounted
* Jolt apologises in advance for the stupidity of his questions
<Jolt> bipolar, I'm not familiar with Linux.... how do you mean Open a Console?
<hatake_kakashi> Alt+F2 and type in konsole
<hatake_kakashi> when you get the console prompt or konsole, type in mount| grep sda1
<hatake_kakashi> I assume if properly detected and mounted it would say something along the lines of: /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 type vfat ...
<Jolt> ok, opened console, entered mount, "type vfat" comes up beside sda1
<hatake_kakashi> what does it say on the 2nd column?
<hatake_kakashi> /media/sda1?
<bipolar> Jolt, what version of kubuntu are you running?
<Jolt> 2nd column?
<Jolt> 5.10
<bipolar> k
<hatake_kakashi> /dev/sda2 on /media/ipod type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=winnt,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8) <--- I presume yours would look somewhat similar to this
<hatake_kakashi> yours would probably be /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1
<hatake_kakashi> if its /media/sda1, type the words '/media/sda1' into the address bar of konqueror (without quotes) and hit enter
<hatake_kakashi> otherwise if its mounted in other ways or have different destination mount point, replace /media/sda1 with the appropriate one
<_Sime> bipolar: try dualhead AIT next week with displayconfig in system settings. :) it should work then.
<Jolt> will do
<bipolar> _Sime, how should the ati driver be set up? bigdesktop?
<dOb> why do pppoeconf processes keep spawning when I run it once without a console?
<Jolt> typing the words '/media/sda1' into the address bar worked :)
<Jolt> Why does it not recognise it then?
<Jolt> Or should I say, why can't it open it when it's plugged in first
<hatake_kakashi> "unable to find media/:sda1" <---- that address inside the address bar does not seem correct
<hatake_kakashi> anything before the : makes konqueror thinks of it as a protocol
<hatake_kakashi> eg. smb:/, http:/, ftp:/
<Jolt> is there a way to get rid of it?
<hatake_kakashi> not that I know of
<Jolt> Also I have a Wireless USB dongle, with it's Driver CD
<Jolt> But the drivers are for Windows only
<hatake_kakashi> you meant USB wifi?
<hatake_kakashi> you could probably get them to work via ndiswrapper
<Jolt> I have ndiswrapper... but am unsure what to do with it
<hatake_kakashi> hmm
<hatake_kakashi> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> ndiswrapper is, like, totally, a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<hatake_kakashi> that may help
<hatake_kakashi> if not, then I don't know much, I don't use wifi so..
<hatake_kakashi> hopefully that should resolve some of your issues, if not, try posting your query on the ubuntuforum
<Jolt> Thank you very much for your help
<Jolt> much appreciated
<motyR> Hi, where is the bubuntu bug reports?
<jpatrick> !malone
<jpatrick> motyR: https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+assignedbugs ?
<sorush20> guys how do I get kget not to overwrite files and rename them?
<motyR> jpatrick: 10x:)
<_Sime> bipolar: I've spent months/years working on a tool to setup this up for you and everyone automatically. Don't take offence if I don't want to spend time to help you set this up manually. ;-)
<edulix> hi !
<edulix> I'm trying to install k3b but it says that it depends in some libs it can't install. I'm using dapper
<edulix> for example it says it needs  kdelibs4c2 but it's not available
<edulix> but kdelibs4c2a is available
<edulix> the same happens with libmusicbrainz4c2 and libmusicbrainz4c2a
<edulix> I don't understand that very well
<mcscruff> lo, has anyone got a link to Easy Kubuntu?
<edulix> googling, I get this http://olwin.free.fr/
<pm> happy doughnut everyone!!!!!
<sorush20> any other download manager that is better than kget?
<ccc_> i use wget. what's wrong with kget?
<lusepuster> one quick question: Am I wrong or hasn't amarok been ported to gstreamer 0.10 yet? It seems like I cant' use it as my amarok engine in dapper...
<jpatrick> lusepuster: no it hasn't
<jpatrick> lusepuster: which is why we pulled gst out of it
<lusepuster> jpatrick: permanently or...?
<jpatrick>  /tmp
<lusepuster> jpatrick: kewl, thx
<snoow> Hello, where can I make my default route permanent? Or should I place a custom script in /etc/init.rd? Connection is all through LAN, no modem.
<snoow> s/init.rd/init.d/
<snoow> Also, the "up" thing in /etc/network/interfaces did nothing at all :-S
<poningru> hey guys how does one change the default sound sink in kubuntu?
<_mindspin> did you already set it in network konfiguration?
<_mindspin> snoow:did you already set it in network konfiguration?
<snoow> _mindspin: in network configuration under "routing" I can only set the default gateway
<_mindspin> you wanna add further routes?
<snoow> _mindspin: to make it work I have to (at the moment) manually enter the route for the gateway via eth0 and the default route via the gateway (and eth0).
<_mindspin> "<qoute>"snoow:Hello, where can I make my default route permanent?"</qoute>"
<snoow> if I do networkiung restart I only get one route to my DNS-entry
<_mindspin> why is the route to gateway and default gateway different in your environment?
<snoow> _mindspin: no, it
<_mindspin> default gateway is for all targets outside the internal network
<snoow> _mindspin: ..it's only one gateway
<_mindspin> i.e. the internet
<snoow> _mindspin: but then it should show up in route -n, right?
<_mindspin> yup
<_mindspin> what shows up in route -n ?
<snoow> _mindspin: which it doesn't... but I'll check again to be sure ;-) bbiam
<dOb> when I start adept from the K menu, it stays in the task bar while it's loading (for longer than usual) and the disappers but the process still exists. what's with that?
<Jolt> [Q]  How do you open the "Command Line" in Kubntu?
<dOb> also, it works fine when I start it from a console
<jpatrick> Jolt: K-Menu -> System -> Konsole
<Jolt> ok, but how do I get to a specific folder to make this work
<Jolt> sudo dpkg -i ndiswrapper-utils_1.1-4ubuntu2_i386.deb
<jpatrick> cd foldername
<jpatrick> why not do 'sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils' ?
<Jolt> don't you need an internet conn?
<bipolar> _Sime, I understand.. :)
<jpatrick> Jolt: ah right
<snoow> _mindspin: it seems that it was systemsettings fault. When I rebooted it would have not saved my default gateway. Now I reentered it as root and am trying another reboot...
<_mindspin> reboot is not necessary
<kokurya-kai> too late ;)
<snoow> _mindspin: yep, now it works :-) This sure will teach me to "xhost +local:;sudo systemsettings" ;-)
<snoow> _mindspin: thanks for your help!
<_mindspin> yw
<jpatrick> snoow: there was no need to reboot
<bipolar> god... I am so close
<bipolar> now I've got a cut off main screen. the desktop only fills the left hand side about an inch
<bipolar> and only after I login!
<bipolar> kde must be trying to set the desktop up to some old settings.
<snoow> jpatrick: yep, kind of... but I wanted to make sure nothing I commanded was doing any side-effects ;-)
<jpatrick> :-)
<bipolar> can anyone tell me where these desktop geomitry settings are stored so I can wipe them out without removing my entire ~/.kde/Share/config directory?
<knubbe> is there any good VoIP program (like ekiga) in the repository?
<bipolar> I know what it's doing. the main screen is 1400x1050. the 2nd one is 1280x1024. it's setting the desktop to 1400x1050, over both monitors. so the 2nd monitor, to the left, is full, plus about 1.5 inches on the main screen. 1400x* - 1280x* = 120px = about an inch. that remainder is on my laptop screen :P
<motyR> Hi, in which package i can find the the kubuntu install package service menu?
<bipolar> my desktop goes fubar as soon as I click on login in kdm.
<bipolar> odd
<atidem> hello folks
<atidem> I have a question, hope that someone can help me
<atidem> how to import a class datagram mades in umbrello in an open document file?
<atidem> copy&paste doesnt work
<atidem> :-(
<atidem> I tried to save file (*.xmi) in a jpeg format
<atidem> nobody can give me an indication?
<bipolar> sorry, I have no experiance with what you are dealing with
<jpatrick> atidem: imagemagik?
<bipolar> W00T!
<bipolar> I got it!
<bipolar> I used xrandr to set my desktop to the right size.
<bipolar> stupid thing!
<atidem> hmmm, I will test it jpatrick
<atidem> thanks
<jpatrick> man:/imagemagik
<atidem> hehehe
<atidem> I know
<bipolar> finaly! I have a working dual head... it only took 2 friken days... ;P
<ricky_ds> I have problems with setting up the sharing of folders. I'm doing everything through konqueror File manager, but the shared folders don't appear in the remote places / Samba menu on my box, neither on the WinXP computer.
<mluser-work> Does anyone know of a repository where I can find mplayer?
<Jolt> How do I set up a Wireless connection when I have the Dongle + Driver on Kubuntu?
<_revelation> hi
<_revelation> I've installed the xorg-fglrx package but even after rebooting my machine still uses the mesa driver. What can I do to change that?
<Jolt> I'm a lil confused
<Jolt> no make that very confused
<jpatrick> ?
<Jolt> I've been trying to connect to the internet through a wireless usb dongle
<Jolt> and can't get it to work
<bipolar> first, plug it in. then in a console type in 'dmesg | tail' and paste that in http://pastebin.org so we can all see whats going on. <Jolt
<bipolar> Jolt, I'm sorry, there is probbly a much more newbe freindly way to do that, but i'm so used to doing things at the console... :\
<bipolar> Jolt, make that pastebin.com
<samoura> please i am new in linux how do i install nvidia driver}
<farous> nividia
<farous> !nividia
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, farous
<Jolt> bipolar, i'll give it a go
<farous> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<simon_> for me the same
<_revelation> I've installed the xorg-fglrx package but even after rebooting my machine still uses the mesa driver. What can I do to change that?
<simon_> I have a nvidia 6610xl
<farous> _revelation: did you follow the ati howto
<bipolar> _revelation, did you set Xorg to use the ati driver?
<_revelation> farous: which howto?
<farous> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<_revelation> rhx
<farous> ^    ^
<farous> ur w:)
<samoura> hello i cant write nothing in knosole allweys the freakin command not found or it says Password and than it doesn't let me write it help me please
<Somefilename> samoura, Please be more descriptive if you want us to help you.
<samoura> !nvidia
<ubotu> I guess nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<samoura> Select the System menu at the top of the screen.
<samoura> Select Administration then Synaptic Package Manager.
<Jolt> Here is the output after connecting the USB Wireless Dongle, and typing "dmesg | tail" into Console
<samoura> there is no administration in my kmenu
<Jolt> http://pastebin.com/568800
<samoura> there is no administration in my kmenu
<samoura> where do i download this administration please help
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i enable mozilla-mplayer in firefox??
<MetaMorfoziS> i installed it but about:plugins not list it
<samoura> hello can i have window and linux}
<farous> samoura: yap it is known as dual boot
<farous> !window
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, farous
<farous> !windows
<ubotu> windows is, like, totally, unnecessary - everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<farous> !ntfs
<ubotu> well, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<farous> samoura follow ubotu link to the wiki pages
<Jolt> anybody shed some light on this?
<Jolt>  http://pastebin.com/568800
<brendan_> jolt, what are you trying to get working?
<samoura> hello what kernel headers in adept shude i install?
<Jolt> brendan: an internet conn. using a wirless usb dongle
<samoura> hello what kernel headers in adept shude i install?
<samoura> Linux kernel headers on 386}
<samoura> ?
<samoura> i just installd kubuntu
<brendan_> ah, k
<samoura> tell me please
<samoura> hello what kernel headers in adept shude i install?
<Jolt> brendan: any ideas on how to get it working
<trappist> samoura: linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<brendan_> samoura, they should match your running kernel... probably 2.6.12-9
<brendan_> um, not sure jolt
<farous> samoura: if this is a fresh install i recommend you update all packages first
<farous> so before anything run those commands
<brendan_> I haven't done a usb based one, I've only really played with centrino wireless lately
<farous> sudo apt-get update
<brendan_> what model of usb dongle are you using?
<farous> sudo apt-get upgrade
<samoura> ha update}
<samoura> ?
<brendan_> at least under kubuntu
<farous> samoura whatever iso you downloaded recieved it is most prob out of date
<Jolt> brendan: Cnet Wireless-G
<farous> samoura: so always recommend to update your packages after fresh install
<brendan_> hmmm, k, I'll take a look
<samoura> farous i go in kmenu&system&terminal program and i do sudo apt=get update
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~$  sudo apt-get update
<samoura> Password:
<farous> samoura: it is your login passwd
<samoura> but i cant write ant thing <S
<farous> MetaMorfoziS: did it work now
<Jolt> password enties don't show up. Just type it and hit enter
<farous> you can use the package management adept
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<MetaMorfoziS> but
<brendan_> jolt, is that the linksys model?
<MetaMorfoziS> @ #ubuntu
<Somefilename> samoura, You said you just installed Kubuntu? Do you have an root password?
<Jolt> brendan: how do you mean?
<brendan_> well, I didn't think CNet made any hardware
<brendan_> aren't they just a reviewer?
<Jolt> different company I think
<brendan_> ah, k
<Jolt> I'll give you a pic if it's any use
<farous> Somefilename: by default with ubuntu there is no root passwd
<Jolt> Dongle = http://images.gfx.no/13/13588/filename_3.jpg
<brendan_> k, I found the website
<Somefilename> farous, Yeah, and you have to set it, and I asked him/she if he/she have his/shes root password set.
<farous> Somefilename: you do not need to set it :) but if you choose so you can
<_samoura> farous you ROCK
<farous> _samoura: :)
* farous got to go now take care all
<Somefilename> faros, I'm not use to use sudo, maybe _samoura isn't too.
<farous> Somefilename: it is just the ubuntu way:) take care though :)
<Somefilename> I'm out too.
<_samoura> farous okei it workd in terminal sudo apt-get update but it says after
<_samoura> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<_samoura> samoura@dhcpp
<brendan_> jolt, that's a tough one
<brendan_> you're probably right that you'll need to use ndiswrapper, since it doesn't seem to have a linux driver
<brendan_> I might look up the serial number, and see if you can figure out what the chipset is, since they're *probably* using a generic chipset
<Jolt> brendan: I followed the Ndiswrapper wiki
<Jolt> and didn't really get anywhere with it
<brendan_> yeah, I haven't used ndiswrapper since the native centrino drivers came out
<Jolt> anyway i can help get the S/N for you?
<samoura> hello i am useing kernel
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~$ uname -r
<samoura> 2.6.12-10-386
<samoura> can i use amd ?
<samoura> is it that better?
<simon_> how can I use my gmail adress to chat
<simon_> i have opened kopete and typed in my existing gmail adress
<brendan_> well, I think it's the cwd-854, right?
<samoura> hello i am useing kernel
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~$ uname -r
<samoura> 2.6.12-10-386
<brendan_> um, I'm looking around, and I don't see any native drivers, so I'm not sure
<samoura> can i use amd kernel}
<samoura> ?
<brendan_> jolt, I haven't really played with ndiswrapper lately, sorry if I'm not too much help
<Jolt> hmmmmm... any suggestions on another dongle to get?
<Jolt> as in a different make/model
<brendan_> hmmm
<brendan_> well, I guess the question is whether you're using a laptop or a desktop
<Jolt> desktop
<brendan_> hmmm
<brendan_> well, I mean, obvioulsy it'd be good to get the one you're using working
<brendan_> I haven't used usb wifi dongles much, so I'm not sure what works well, but usually linuxdevices.com has a pretty good list of hardware that has native drivers
<brendan_> usually things like linksys are best, since you get the most of them, brand names, etc.
<brendan_> but I'd check out whether a model will work before you buy a second one
<Jolt> thanks....I'l keep trying at this one for the moment....
<brendan_> k
<Jolt> see if I can get any more stressed, and lose more hair ;)
<brendan_> yeah, if you can get ndiswrapper working, it's supposed to work well... but my experiences with it were always that it was a bit... inconsistent
<Jolt> I just can't get my head around what it's actually doing
<brendan_> lol, yeah, that's the thing, eh?  the other thing you can try is to unload the ndiswrapper software, and then watch the kernel messages to see if you get a more specific chipset number
<samoura> hey can i play playstation games on linux}
<samoura> ?
<samoura> my frien can
<samoura> friend
<brendan_> something like      sudo tail -f /var/log/kern.log
<brendan_> and then plug it in
<brendan_> and if the ndiswrapper driver misses it, you might get more info about the chipset
<samoura> Hello how do i uninstall nvidia-glx ? please tell me
<samoura> Hello how do i uninstall nvidia-glx ? please tell me
<MetaMorfoziS> !nvidia
<ubotu> I guess nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<samoura> tell me on the chat room <S
<MetaMorfoziS> read
<MetaMorfoziS> on the site
<samoura> i am on this said trying to instaqll nvidia card
<samoura> and thay say uninstall nvidia-glx
<brendan_> jolt: new idea, try a program called "usbview"
<brendan_> basically it shows you what's plugged into the bus
<robotgeek> lsusb doesn't work?
<brendan_> err, yeah, that'd probably work too
<brendan_> you'd want to use lsusb -v for verbose output, if you're gonna use that
<brendan_> and that's probably already installed
<Jolt> so just connect the dongle and type "lsusb -v" into console
<Jolt> ?
<brendan_> yeah, that may give you some more information about the manufacturer of the actual chipset
<Jolt> ok will try that
<Jolt> brb
<brendan_> and it could turn out that it's the same chipset as a major manufacturer or something like that
<Jolt> here's hoping
<Jolt> sry brendan, what was that command again?
<brendan_> lsusb -v will give you an output on the console
<brendan_> or if you'd rather, there's an X based program called usbview that's a bit more user friendly
<brendan_> similar output
<Jolt> anything in particular i shud look for? Or any other commands I shud try after?
<brendan_> well, I'd try it with and without the dongle
<brendan_> basically you're looking for any kind of string describing the chipset/hardware manufacturer/etc.
<brendan_> because you can google that and see if there's anything more common that shares a chipset with it
<brendan_> and then you might find a linux driver for that
<Jolt> ok, can I post it on Pastebin, and show you in say 5mins?
<brendan_> sure, I'll be around
<Mrono> hey
<Jolt> thanks, Il be back asap
<Mrono> i'm trying to ./configure mplayer
<MetaMorfoziS> my firefox start and crash with these: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9202
<Mrono> i get this message
<MetaMorfoziS> why?
<Mrono> *** Please downgrade/upgrade C compiler to version gcc-2.95.x or gcc-3.x! ***
<brendan_> Mrono, you probably have gcc 4 installed
<brendan_> if you look in apt (adept, synaptic, etc.) you should see other versions
<brendan_> just search for gcc
<Mrono> ok
<brendan_> they can be installed alongside each other
<Mrono> anyone ever used 3ddesktop
<brendan_> yeah, I always liked it, but its screen capture thing seems to slow down my system, so I haven't used it lately
<brendan_> it takes a screenshot every 2-3 seconds
<Mrono> how do you run it in KDE
<Mrono> i put in a command 3ddesk --kde3
<Mrono> like it says on the site
<Mrono> and nothing happens
<brendan_> usually the first time you run it, it starts 3ddeskd, which just sits in the background and takes screenshots to update the 3d cube
<brendan_> if you run it again, it may work
<brendan_> or you may need to start 3ddeskd first
<Mrono> nada
<Mrono> the screen just flashes
<brendan_> k
<brendan_> if you say type 3ddeskd in a console window, does it stay running?
<Mrono> *** Please downgrade/upgrade C compiler to version gcc-2.95.x or gcc-3.x! ***
<Mrono> damn
<Mrono> sorry
<Mrono> 3ddeskd: glXIsDirect failed, no Direct Rendering possible!
<brendan_> ah
<brendan_> ok, I didn't realize it needed dri
<Mrono> I have an ait radon 9000
<brendan_> ok, go to the console and type "glxinfo | grep direct"
<brendan_> and see if it says yes or know
<brendan_> *no
<mo0osah> how do i get sound monitor in the taskbar
<Mrono> says no
<holotone> Can someone tell me why anytime there's a "special" character (outside of A-Z, 0-9), it displays as a square in Konquerer and won't let me pull the file off of a DVD I burned in Windows? If the file doesn't have the square (which represents the special character) it imports fine
<holotone> What's the deal?
<brendan_> ok, Mrono, basically dri is "direct rendering infrastructure"
<Mrono> yeha
<Mrono> I read about it last night
<brendan_> it uses your 3d card to help render in hardware, and you don't have it running
<Mrono> I see
<Mrono> I also need to check if I got my card installed properly
<brendan_> um, I've set it up before on other distros, but when I did kubuntu on my thinkpad, it seems to have detected it on its own
<holotone> Anyone?
<Mrono> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<holotone> I can't imagine this is an unheard of problem...
<holotone> And it's REALLY getting in the way of importing my music off of DVD discs that I burned in Windows
<Mrono> holotone, i've nenever heard of it but i'm a noob
<brendan_> holotone, I'd suspect it's a character set thing
<holotone> Yeah, I'd imagine
<holotone> how do I fix it?
<holotone> using konquerer
<holotone> I don't want to have to boot into windows to do something as simple as pull files off of a DVD
<brendan_> hmmm
<Mrono> arg
<slow-motion> hallo
<Mrono> more PHP errors
<brendan_> well, by default, kubuntu uses utf-8, afaik
<Mrono> PGP*
<brendan_> you probably need to install the codepage that windows uses, which is iso-8591 or something like that
<holotone> which is what windows uses, right?
<holotone> I don't see why these files, which I burnt in Windows, and Windows can read just fine, can't be read by Kubuntu
<Mrono> why do I have multiple boot options for ubuntu in my bootloader
<brendan_> the other thing you might try is going to the view menu in konqueror, and setting the encoding to iso-8591, which I believe is western european
<Mrono> a plain kubuntu
<brendan_> or just double check that it's set to autodetect
<Mrono> kubuntu 386
<Mrono> and kubuntu 686
<holotone> where's the view menu?
<Mrono> with the respective safemodes
<brendan_> hmmm, Mrono, it sounds like you have multiple kernel versions installed
<Mrono> they showed up after I updated
<holotone> I mean, I know where the view dropdown is, but there's no option for character encoding
<brendan_> holotone, at the top of the window, there should be |Location|Edit|View|...
<brendan_> ah
<brendan_> I believe it says "Set Encoding"
<brendan_> Mrono, yeah, it sounds like you're running multiple kernel versions
<brendan_> what kind of processor do you have?
<holotone> noppa
<holotone> No set encoding there
<yalu> I have a Q: why are there different distros (ubuntu and kubuntu) dor each desktop and is it possible to install them both in the same system (eg by adding packages from kubuntu to ubuntu)?
<Jolt> brendan, here is the Pastebin
<Jolt> http://pastebin.com/568918
<brendan_> yalu: yes, basically kubuntu has kde installed by default, and ubuntu has gnome installed by default
<brendan_> aside from some branding issues, they're the same otherwise, and you can install both on the same system
<brendan_> jolt: k
<holotone> where can I change the character encoding for konquerer?
<holotone> It's not under View >
<brendan_> oh, I'm running KDE 3.5.1, it may have moved around in the version change
<brendan_> anybody else running 3.4 that might know where he can find it?
<Mrono> um
<Mrono> let me check
<holotone> thanks for the help, btw, Brendan
<brendan_> yep, no worries
<Mrono> ah ha
<Mrono> found it
<Mrono> burried
<Mrono> funny
<brendan_> jolt, if you look in the output you got, you should see the device identifier near the top: 148f:2570
<brendan_> if you put that into google, there are a bunch of postings on setting up the device, I think
<holotone> where at?
<holotone> mrono?
<Mrono> holotone: command prompt, "kcontrol &", click on internet & network, web browser, fonts
<Mrono> default encoding
<holotone> awesome, thanks!
<Mrono> np
<Reko> Hi
<brendan_> jolt, try: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List0to9AtoH under C, number 4
<brendan_> cool, so the encoding thing is working now?
<Reko> I'm trying to enable remote login with Cygwin (xwin). I also have putty at my disposal.. I've edited kdmrc to enable DMCP and put * in the kdm Xaccess file. Either it's not working or I'm not passing the right parameters to Xwin.exe...?
<brendan_> jolt, it looks like you may need to remove the ehci usb module before plugging it in
<brendan_> Reko, I've tried and failed a couple of times with XDMCP... if you need to login, it's worthwhile, but you might want to look at a VNC server; they'll work native on Windows as well
<Reko> brendan; OK, but will VNC be multi-user? As in, it sends people to a login screen not whoevers currently logged on at console?
<brendan_> Mrono, anyways, back to the DRI thing
<brendan_> Reko, no, that's the problem, is that VNC is basically single user
<Reko> dang!
<brendan_> I kinda gave up on XDMCP with my debian server because VNC worked well for me
<Reko> guess I'll give up on it then
<brendan_> I know it's *possible* to get it working, and tehre are a few walkthroughs out there
<brendan_> I just didn't have much luck with it
<brendan_> but YMMV
<holotone> thanks again, guys!
<brendan_> depends on what you're using it for
<brendan_> no worries, glad to help
<brendan_> Reko, do you have multiple users, or do you just want it for remote administration, etc.?
<brendan_> Mrono, for the glx thing, you said you're using a Radeon 9000?
<brendan_> jolt, any luck with the driver issue? I kinda lost track of you in there
<brendan_> lol, this is fun
<brendan_> jolt, you also might try: http://sourceforge.net/projects/rt2400
<brendan_> your chipset seems to be the RT2570, and this native driver might cover it
<brendan_> actually, unless I'm mistaken, Linspire has a driver for your chipset at http://software.linspire.com/pool-src/r/rt2570-2.6.10/
<Mrono> that was weird
<brendan_> though I'd check it out a little bit more before you compile it into your kernel
<Mrono> i was in the xorg configure
<Mrono> and i tried to do monitor auto detection
<Mrono> and my screen went blank
<Mrono> had to do a hard reboot
<brendan_> hmmm
<Mrono> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<brendan_> did you say you're using a radeon 9000?
<Mrono> yeah
<brendan_> mobile, or desktop?
<Mrono> mobile
<brendan_> you can probably configure it manually, if you're comfortable with editing the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Mrono> i've run the auto config xorm multiple times
<brendan_> I'm on a radeon 7500 mobile (which it detected as a 9000 with the same driver) so chances are I'm using the same configure as you need
<Mrono> it just happened to crash that time
<Mrono> hmm
<Mrono> would this work
<Mrono> sudo sed -e 's/"ati"/"fglrx"/' -i /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<brendan_> I haven't really used sed much, what exactly is it doing?
<Mrono> setting the grapgics to fglrx
<brendan_> ah
<brendan_> well, I guess it might
<brendan_> personally, I'd just edit it by hand
<Mrono> it's on the site
<brendan_> k
<Mrono> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Mrono> well
<Mrono> time for a reboot
<brendan_> k, I've got a couple of ideas, so if you're still having trouble, let me know
<Mrono> ok
<D3M3N73D> hey anyone here?
<brendan_> yep, there have been a few of us around
<brendan_> what's up?
<D3M3N73D> you a support crew?
<brendan_> nope, just on reading week and bored
<brendan_> but I can give it a shot
<D3M3N73D> ahhhhh, ok, well, i am trying to learn linux, and a friend recomended kubuntu...
<D3M3N73D> and i have no idea wtf im doing...
<brendan_> yep, I've used a few different distributions and it's pretty nice
<D3M3N73D> what all do you like?
<brendan_> well, Kubuntu (and Ubuntu) are based on Debian, which I've used for a few years off and on
<brendan_> it's got a good package management system (it's easy to install and uninstall software)
<D3M3N73D> well, im reinstalling it right now on my other PC since i messed something up...
<D3M3N73D> yeah, thats one thing i dont get with linux, i cant figure out how to install anything...
<brendan_> other than the Debian like systems, I like Gentoo, but it's a lot of work to set up properly
<D3M3N73D> i read the read me, and i try stuff, and nothing works
<brendan_> ok, well for Kubuntu, it's got a lot of pre-set packages available
<brendan_> there's a program called Adept, under the main menu/system
<D3M3N73D> well, i go to adept
<brendan_> that's probably the easiest way
<D3M3N73D> and do full upgrade...
<brendan_> ok
<brendan_> first you want to tell it to download updates
<brendan_> because that's how it knows what new packages are available
<D3M3N73D> but when i tried to install runtime flash, i downloaded it, and i tried to install it, but nothing happend
<Mrono> wth
<Mrono> I could swear my resolution is smaller then before
<Mrono> fonts are bigger
<Mrono> icons don't line up right
<D3M3N73D> brb really quick, next step to installation
<Mrono> yet it says it's still 1440x900
<brendan_> Mrono, could be, sometimes the configure scripts like to play with your default resolutions
<Mrono> weird
<D3M3N73D> how do you create a root user????? i was trying to login to root the terminal, and i couldnt...
<Mrono> it idid this to me before
<brendan_> try CTRL+SHIFT+Numpad[+] 
<brendan_> err, rather, you're on a notebook, right?
<Mrono> +
<Mrono> yeah
<Mrono> +
<Mrono> with an ext keyboard
<Mrono> oh font size change
<brendan_> D3M3N73D, by default, Kubuntu and Ubuntu have the root password scrambled for security reasons
<brendan_> you can either use a program called sudo
<Mrono> brb restarting x server
<brendan_> like: sudo adept
<brendan_> and it'll ask you for your password
<brendan_> or you can tell it to let you log in as root
<Mrono> i just went in and set my password
<brendan_> the reason they don't have that set by default is that if you use sudo, you type your own password, not the root password
<brendan_> so there's some level of advantage with not having to type the root password, or even know the root password, especially on multi-user systems
<brendan_> Mrono, did the key command increase your resolution any?
<Mrono> no
<Mrono> I only set one
<brendan_> ah, k
<Mrono> 1440x900
<D3M3N73D> ok, so once i start adept, it will ask for a password? and when i put that in, it will change the r00t password to that?
<brendan_> no, if you start adept from the menu, it'll ask you for *your* password, i.e. the one you put in for your user account
<D3M3N73D> ok
<brendan_> the user account you put in during the setup is flagged so that the system knows you're allowed to use sudo
<Mrono> ah
<Mrono> there we go
<D3M3N73D> ok, so then, what do you do to make a root account?
<brendan_> Mrono, any luck with the glxinfo command?
<D3M3N73D> cuz i need to use that
<brendan_> err, there's a howto on the kubuntu site, I believe
<brendan_> jsut a sec
<D3M3N73D> ok
<bigfun> D3M3N73D: use sudo passwd
<D3M3N73D> ill wait till your done with mrono
<D3M3N73D> o, thank you
<brendan_> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<brendan_> I believe it's in that faq
<bigfun> beacuse the root account exists everytime, just password is not set
<Mrono> i do get this
<Mrono> direct rendering: No
<brendan_> yeah, exactly bigfun
<brendan_> on a single user system, there's no major advantage
<brendan_> on a multi-user system, you can edit the /etc/sudoers file to limit what people can do with sudo
<Mrono> i'm done for now
<brendan_> ok
<brendan_> sorry it didn't work out Mrono
<bigfun> hmm anyone knows how to change resolution range for my monitor?
<Mrono> i'll work on it later
<Mrono> yeah
<D3M3N73D> so brendan_ what am i doing wrong when trying to install programs like runtime flash and teamspeak and stuff like that...
<bigfun> because i have only 60 Hz to choose in system settings, and i know that my monitor could more
<brendan_> D3M3N73D basically, you should be able to install them through adept, assuming it's in the list... sometimes it's not
<D3M3N73D> if its not, how do i add it on the list?
<Mrono> anyone use a 5 button mouse?
<Mrono> er 4
<brendan_> there's also a package for (k)ubuntu that will configure extra packages for you easily, but it can make things a bit unstable
<Mrono> I have an old logitech cordless mouseman optical
<Mrono> bigfun: try xorgconfig
<brendan_> it's called automatix, but I'd suggest you may want to get the linux basics down before you use that, because it tends to install beta-quality software, and it can make your system a bit unstable
<Mrono> in the command line
<brendan_> brb in a bit all, gl with the graphics Mrono
<Mrono> least of my worries reall
<brendan_> ok
<Mrono> yI just want to get my programs and mouse working
<brendan_> basically you need to use the ati driver and tell it to load glx and dri modules
<Mrono> yeah
<bigfun> Mrono: AFAIR u told me yesterday that u have repos for amarok 1.4 for breezy, right?
<brendan_> it's not too bad if you're used to editing xorg.conf, but it's a bit difficult to do with pre-set tools
<Mrono> i mainly use xorgconfig
<Mrono> bigfun: yeah
<Mrono> not signed though
<Mrono> got em from someone in here
<bigfun> Mrono: could give me them somehow? :)
<Mrono> yeah
<brendan_> the other thing you need is a Section "DRI" ... Mode 0666 at the end
<brendan_> that lets normal users use the direct rendering infrastructure (sets the device to be writable by all)
<pm> happy doughnut everybody!
<brendan_> you know Mrono, something I didn't even think of, but that might work:
<brendan_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Mrono> hmmmm
<brendan_> basically that tells it to go back through the autodetect process it did on install
<brendan_> and if you have a radeon 9000, it *should* set up dri automatically
<brendan_> though I've never tried it
<bigfun> Mrono: did u send it to me? because i have been disconnected :/
<Mrono> not yet
<Mrono> futzing with my settings
<bigfun> ok
<Mrono> man transparency takes up alot of gfx
<Mrono> i just wish it would work on windows
<brendan_> yeah, it's fun to play with, but it's not really there yet
<brendan_> aero on vista is supposed to be cool, but from what I've read, it's a graphics hog
<Taker> Does anyone want to play kwin4 over the internet?
<Mrono> interestering
<Mrono> I froze my computer
<Taker> Mrono, do you want to play kwin4 vs me?
<Mrono> huh
<brendan_> how'd you manage that?
<Mrono> not sure
<Mrono> I was trying to open synaptic
<brendan_> lol, I've been trying to make myself learn dvorak, and it's messing with my typing speed
<Mrono> and the computer froze
<brendan_> hmmm
<brendan_> yeah, I've run into freezing with kdesu/etc. before, though usually just the program
<brendan_> although it could be synaptic too
<Mrono> whole computer froze
<brendan_> but I'm running 3.5.1
<Mrono> 3.4.3
<brendan_> yeah, I would have thought that'd be abit more stable
<Mrono> yeah
<brendan_> I upgraded not long ago, and I think 3.5.1's a little bit less consistent, though it's hard to tell
<Mrono> 3.5.1 had issues with me
<brendan_> though it does have some nice features, mostly little things
<Mrono> may have aalso been the fact that I was running flight cd 4
<brendan_> yeah, I seem to have most of the kinks out of it now
<brendan_> there were a couple of little issues, but they're relatively minor
<brendan_> missing device icons, no keyboard layouts, etc.
<motyR> Hi, in which package can i find the kubuntu instll packge service menu?
<brendan_> motyR, what, you mean package install software?
<Mrono> how do I find out what repository a package is coming from
<brendan_> Adept should be installed by default, or Synaptic
<brendan_> um, Mrono, you can see if you watch quickly in adept, or just use apt-get install, and it'll tell you where it's downloading from
<motyR> brendan_: service menu for qonq to install packages with the action menu
<brendan_> I think it might be possible to do it with apt-cache
<Mrono> hmmmmm
<xiO__> easy question, when you compile a program from source, do you have to add the program to the k menu manually or is there an automatic way?
<motyR> konq*
<bigfun> xiO__: it depends which program
<brendan_> xiO__, if you do a "sudo make install" it'll usually add a menu item, though if it doesn't, you'll probably need to add one
<xiO__> I compiled kmuddy, and I did do a sudo make install but nothing new is in the k menu
<brendan_> hmmm, I haven't used it, is that a MUD client?
<xiO__> yeah
<jpatrick> and what si kmuddy?
<MurDoK> hi
<motyR> brendan_: http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=23981&file1=23981-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=Kubuntu+Package+Menu
<xiO__> a mud client
<bigfun> so probably u have to add this manualy
<Mrono> hey bigfun
<xiO__> ok
<bigfun> motyR: i had this service by default
<Mrono> have you enabled the universe repositories
<bigfun> Mrono: errr
<brendan_> err, xiO__, there's a debian package ont he website, you know
<Mrono> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<bigfun> i will check
<xiO__> yeah but it had dependency issues
<brendan_> oh, motyR, I see what you mean
<brendan_> huh, mine was installed by default, I guess
<brendan_> didn't even know that existed, thanks for point it out motyR, though I may not be of much help
<bigfun> yea mine too
<brendan_> ah, k xiO__
<xiO__> so whether or not sudomakeinstall creates an entry in the k menu is non-standardized?
<motyR> brendan_: yes i know u do, but which package owns it for some reason i dont see it any more
<brendan_> xiO__: well, basically it's a case of whether the programmer that made the program put it there or not
<MurDoK> please could someone try 'debconf locales' ? I think my locales package is broken (using dapper)
<MurDoK> debconf* is broken :?
<brendan_> xio__: you might also try enabling the "Debian" menu (I forget how, though there should be a faq somewhere)
<xiO__> brendan_,  ok thanks a lot, that answers my questions
<brendan_> motyR: not sure, sorry.  if I had to guess, I'd say it's probably just part of KDE, though it could be added by adept I suppose
<xiO__> brendan_, the debian menu is enabled (I believe automatix did that) but I don't see it there, either
<motyR> brendan_: yea, i'll check it, 10x:)
<brendan_> xiO__: I'd guess you need to do it manually then... a good way to figure out if something is in the k-menu is to try to run it with katapult
<brendan_> if you try Alt+Spacebar and then type the name, and it doesn't show up as an icon, it's a good bet it's not anywhere in your menu
<slow-motion> n8
<brendan_> assuming you have katapult running, which I believe is the default in breezy
<brendan_> anyways, yeah, I've gotta go all
<brendan_> cheers
<xiO__> bye
<Mrono> hmm
<Mrono> anyone use imwheel?
<MurDoK> what's better or newer... utf8 or iso-8859?
<Mrono> I need to find someone who installed kubuntu on a toshiba sat. P35-s111 like me
<bigfun> Mrono: i have enabled universe repos, should i have 1.4 there?
<tsdgeos> MurDoK: utf8
<Mrono> yeah
<Mrono> is it?
<bigfun> nope....
<Mrono> ok
<Mrono> here
<MurDoK> tsdgeos, any main reason? hehe
<callie> if a computer has no ram is it still possible to boot to bios?
<tsdgeos> MurDoK: basically because you can have latin, japanese, etc encoded at the same time
<tsdgeos> have a look at it on wikipedia or somewhere else
<MurDoK> ah that's enough
<MurDoK> hehe
* Jolt is back...
<bigfun> callie: rather not but i'm not sure
<callie> huh?
<callie> i take it you mean no?
<Mrono> everytime I open up synaptic I install like 15 packages
<Mrono> lol
<Zappa> callie: no
<bigfun> callie: yes :)
<callie> lol
<callie> cool
<callie> i found an old pooter seems to be working minus the fact there is no ram
<Jolt> How do I install a driver? Linspire may have a driver for my chipset for a USB Wireless Dongle here:http://software.linspire.com/pool-src/r/rt2570-2.6.10/
<callie> i dont have any sdram with me at the moment so i'll have to wait until i can borrow some from work
<Jolt> I just don't know what to do with the link that was given to me..
<Mrono> anyone else have a griffin powermate
<Jolt> Is installing a driver difficult? What are the files involved?
<bipolar> Jolt, usualy with linux there is no driver to install. they are all included. it's only needed when you have poor vendor support for the hardware.
<Jolt> bipolar, if i could add a driver for a certain bit of hardware, how wud i go about doing it?
<Jolt> using these files http://software.linspire.com/pool-src/r/rt2570-2.6.10/
<bipolar> Jolt, in Linux a "driver" is a module. you'll get better results doing searches for modules then drivers.
<Mrono> checking for pthread_create in -lpthread... ./configure: line 19301: python-config: command not found
<Mrono> how do I clear that up
<bipolar> Jolt, what is the hardware model?
<Jolt> cnet wireless-g usb dongle
<bipolar> Jolt, is there a model number on the usb dongle?
<bipolar> or is that it...
<Jolt> in the form XXXX:XXXX?
<bipolar> hmmm... maybe.
<bipolar> http://www.cnetusa.com/product/specs/wl_CWD-854.htm << is that it Jolt?
<Jolt> bingo
<Jolt> Bus 001 Device 011: ID 148f:2570
<cedricshock> Hi, I'm looking for where to look for help with a problem: Konqueror seems to have fouled up its ideas of mime types to the point that the audiocd service doesn't work.
<cedricshock> Konqueror thinks an audiocd folder should be opened with another program or downloaded (app/8tet-stream) when left clicked on, instead of opening in another konq view.
<Jolt> bipolar, I was told these drivers would help me....
<Jolt> http://software.linspire.com/pool-src/r/rt2570-2.6.10/
<Jolt> seems to be the same chipset?
<bipolar> Jolt, I don't know. I havn't found out what chipset it is yet.
<bipolar> what do you get in dmesg when you plug it in?
<rred> is there a simple way to edit the kde menu for all users (globally) ??
<Jolt> [4312449.000000]  ndiswrapper (ndiswrapper_load_driver:92): loadndiswrapper failed (65280); check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'
<cedricshock> rred: In the control center or system settings the menu editor has an administrator mode.
<Jolt> But I've reinstalled Kubuntu, so i don't have ndiswrapper any more
<bipolar> Jolt... you don't want to use ndiswrapper if you can help it... hmmm
<bipolar> if those drivers match, then it's using a rt2x00 chipset.
<bipolar> yep
<bipolar> http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Hardware
<rred> cedricshock: i've found the kde menu editor, but where's the administrator mode?
<Jolt> rt2570 i think it is
<angasule> what's the CLI command for the anagram command?
<bipolar> Jolt, go here.... http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Downloads
<jpatrick> Jolt: sudo modprobe rt2570 ?
<cedricshock> rred: hmm, it's not in the control center anymore. You can, from a console sudo kmenuedit. That's supposed to copy the resulting changes back into /usr, not sure if it really does.
<bipolar> heh
<jpatrick> !kdesu
<ubotu> methinks kdesu is :Use kdesu to run applications with root priveleges, when you  have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.   If it is not working, you may need to run "sudo adept-updater "
<bipolar> Jolt, the module is included in my install of dapper.
<Fredde`> I'm sitting here, trying to choose between kubuntu or ubuntu.What is the + and - in kubuntu?
<jpatrick> cedricshock: ^^
<Mrono> same thing
<Mrono> ubuntu runs GNOME
<Mrono> kubuntu runs KDE
<Fredde`> :/
<Mrono> you can switch them if you want by uninstalling one and installing the other
<Mrono> I prefer KDE
<bipolar> Jolt, it looks like the module is in dapper (the next version still in beta) but not in breezy (the current release)
<jpatrick> or having both
<Fredde`> Mrono: what's so mouch better with kde?
<Jolt> bipolar, what do I do with the downloaded file?
<Fredde`> I like the interface more
<Mrono> yeah
<Mrono> I like the interface
<cedricshock> Ok, combined with jpatrick's advice use kdesu kmenuedit instead.
<bipolar> Jolt, let me do some more searching.
<Mrono> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<m_1una> hi
<Mrono> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9214
<Mrono> why am I getting errors
<bipolar> Jolt, this is a mess. there are no procompiled versions.
<bipolar> Jolt, what does "uname -r" tell you on your pc?
<Jolt> i'l check
* Jolt ( bear with me, the Pc running Kubuntu is Upstairs )
<bipolar> Jolt, :)
<bipolar> well, the good news is when dapper is released it should just work :)
<Jolt> "uname -r" = 2.6.12-9-386
<jpatrick> bipolar: feature freeze is today
<riishigh> can anybody tell me what package glxinfo is in?... I seem to have... "misplaced" that :)
<bigfun> Mrono:
<Mrono> yeah
<bigfun> i found what u need
<bipolar> jpatrick, cool.
<Mrono> for...
<Mrono> there's 2 billion things I need for linux right now lol
<bipolar> Jolt, ok. I can build the module for you.
<bigfun> Mrono: :) but for that u pasted on pastebin
<bipolar> Jolt, the problem is, as soon as you upgrade your kernel, the module will probbly need to be rebuilt again.
<Mrono> ah
<Mrono> sweet
* jpatrick must say he likes the packages he managed to squeeze in : https://launchpad.net/people/jpatrick/+packages
<Mrono> synaptic is my friend
<bigfun> Mrono: so u found it already ?
* Jolt has no idea what that means, but is in waiting in anticipation
<Jolt> thanks ;)
<Mrono> no
<Mrono> i've been looking
<bipolar> Jolt, the other problem is that I have no way to test it...
<m_tadeu> hi everyone...how can i start a ppp connection at boot time?
<Mrono> hey jpatrick what's kautoclick
<bigfun> x11proto-xf86vidmode-dev
<Jolt> bipolar, whats the worst that could happen with it?
<bipolar> Jolt, it doesn't work. thats about it
<jpatrick> Mrono: a program that does what you don't want it to do
<bigfun> that is the package where that file is
<Mrono> hmmm
<Mrono> on the repositories?
<bigfun> yes
<Mrono> hmmm
<jpatrick> Mrono: try ti
<Jolt> bipolar, wouldn't make a difference to what I have at present
<Jolt> I'm willing to try just about anything
<Jolt> ;)
* Jolt remembers the day when he tried to reseat his HDD with a sledge hammer
<bigfun> lol
<Mrono> lmao
<Mrono> found it
<Mrono> lets see if it works
<__mikem> Jolt, I seriously hope that was a joke
<Jolt> yes......
<Jolt> well I laughed afterwards
<Mrono> well
<Mrono> thanks a bunch nigfun
<Mrono> seems that what goes around comes around
<Mrono> lol
<__mikem> lol, o no
<Mrono> bigfun*
<bigfun> :)
<Mrono> there's nothing better then a smooth make install
<Mrono> my god I love linuix
<bipolar> um... why doesn't the package kernel-source 2.6.12 exist in breezy?
<__mikem> Maybe god has made linux the chosen one, the one that will finally slay the dragon that is Microsoft
<__mikem> lol
<Mrono> lol
<Mrono> I just switched from winxp a few days ago
<Mrono> < winxp guru
<__mikem> same here,
<__mikem> I am actually a computer programmer so
<__mikem> I have plenty of experience with the hell hole that is the windows api
<Mrono> I do what my photoshop though
<Mrono> and mirc
<jpatrick> < elite kubuntu dev
<__mikem> What part to you work on
<__mikem> *do you
<jpatrick> Most parts
* robotgeek bows to jpatrick's eliteness :)
<jpatrick> robotgeek: ;)
* __mikem chuckles
<bipolar> guys, I need the kernel source for breezy to build this module for Jolt. Apt cant find it on any of my machines.... any help?
<robotgeek> bipolar, sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<bipolar> robotgeek, for some reason this thing seems to be looking for the entire source tree. maybe I can fool it...
<thorsten> Hallo!
<Mrono> sweet
<Mrono> it works
<thorsten> Oh...
<Mrono> hi
<thorsten> It's an english channel.
<Mrono> yep
<thorsten> Is there anywhere a german Kubuntu-Channel available?
<robotgeek> bipolar: symlinking build to someplace useful works?
<robotgeek> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<thorsten> Cool...
<thorsten> Thx!
<bipolar> gah!
<cedricshock> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<bushito> which windows emulator is the most recomended?? =O
<bipolar> the name changed from kernel-source to linux-source! when did that happen?
<cedricshock> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<bigfun> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<SirKillalot> can I ban this ugly save dialog of gnome and replace it for every app by the kde save dialog?
<allee> SirKillalot: no
<allee> bipolar: in dapper
<bipolar> allee, no, breezy
<allee> bipolar: ups right
<bipolar> apt-get install kernel-source; apt-get install linux-source
<bipolar> ^^^weird
<Fredde`> How can I install ubuntu, install kde and remove gnome
<apokryphos> Fredde`: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop once you've started up, then just remove some vital gnome-lib, and voila
<Fredde`> apokryphos: when I install kde, do the gnome login manager go away?
<__mikem> not completely
<apokryphos> Fredde`: installing KDE will ask you which one you want to use -- GDM (Gnome one), or KDM (The KDE one)
<apokryphos> select the one you want
<Fredde`> Ok
<Fredde`> Thanks for your hep
<Fredde`> help*
<apokryphos> no problem at all
<Jolt> bipolar, gtg, I'll stay on, be back in a while
<bipolar> Jolt, email
<bipolar> Jolt, I'm leaving work soon.
<bipolar> Jolt, /msg me your email address
<jpatrick> apokryphos: kautoclick is in :)
<apokryphos> jpatrick: cool stuff =)
<jpatrick> was rather annoying when I tried it out
<jpatrick> I was typing and it was erasing things
<bipolar> I can't get this module to build
<bipolar> gah
<bipolar> got it
<bipolar> ok. I hope he comes back on soon. I have them built and have no way to get them to him
<Mrono> woah!
<Mrono> video!
<MetaMorfoziS> hi
<Mrono> hi
<bigfun> Mrono: what video player do you use?
<m_tadeu> how can i start a usb port  with low_latency by default?
<_ubuntu> hi
<_ubuntu> alguem portugues
<_mindspin> ! po
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _mindspin
<_mindspin> ! pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<m_tadeu> _ubuntu: yes...
<Mrono> what's the console command to make a dir
<_ubuntu> alguem  portugues aki????
<robotgeek> Mrono: mkdir
<robotgeek> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<m_1una> I need help
<m_1una> sudo apt-get -f update
<m_1una> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Feb 25 08:59:00 2006
<m_1una> I can't fix it
<m_1una> anything that requires sudo can't be done
<m_1una> so I cannot change the time
<robotgeek> m_1una: hmm, doesn't a reboot fixit?
<m_1una> it sais the same
<robotgeek> :)
<m_1una> anyway it is not windows
<robotgeek> m_1una: +1
<robotgeek> m_1una: sudo -K
<SpentCasing> how do i delete a whole directory tree, i tried sudo rm -r , but it said the directory wasnt  empty
<robotgeek> SpentCasing: rm -rf , be careful
<robotgeek> m_1una: it maybe "sudo -k", i am not on my box right now
<SpentCasing> ok thank you
<m_1una> fixed
<m_1una> not it wasn't that
<Mrono> oooo
<Mrono> that's nice
<Mrono> I found a run as different user
<robotgeek> m_1una: what is the solution?
<m_1una> thanks
<Mrono> so I ran konqueror as root
<m_1una> I killed a proccess
<m_1una> kdeinit
<robotgeek> m_1una: okay. as long as it works :)
<m_1una> robotgeek: it works but I am starting to use linux so....
<robotgeek> m_1una: i am not sure why that happens, but it goes away for me after i kill sudo session
<visik7> anyone got delay between one track and another using amarok ? I got 5 seconds delay using gstreamer and 2 with xine engins + an annoing "tick" after 1 second the the track is played (only xine engine)
<apokryphos> visik7: that's a special affect. Alter it in Settings > Configure Amarok
<visik7> uh?
<visik7> are u joking ?
<apokryphos> visik7: well, if it's set. In theory it should be crossfading (unless you altered it to be a clear "gap")
<visik7> crossfading is disables
<visik7> disabled
<Mrono> HA!
<Mrono> I just spent 5 min trying to figure out why my amarok 1,4 would play music
<Mrono> then I realised it was muted
<Mrono> cross fading works great of amarok 1.4
<Snake__> Helloo
<bigfun> visik7: i got delay to but only using gstreamer, when i changed to xine, delay disappeared
<Snake__> Xine owns gstreamer...thats why
<visik7> yes I switch to xine with alsa an no delay
<visik7> while xine with arts got 2 sec
<visik7> so
<Mrono> I like Xine
<visik7> arts + gstreamer = 5 sec  arts + xine = 2 sec  alsa + gstreamer 2 sec  alsa + xine no delay
<bigfun> visik7: i never used arts, always alsa
<visik7> but alsa support multiple stream ?
<visik7> or it's locked to 1 like oss ?
<bigfun> it is not
<Hobbsee> bimberi: yay!  /whois me :P
<trappist> visik7: only if your sound card does hardware mixing
<visik7> trappist: seems to be support
<visik7> ok I'll use alsa
<trappist> yeah I never had to mess with arts either because I stick with creative cards
<visik7> I've an integrated sis7012
<bipolar> Jolt: are you back yet?
* bipolar goes afk
<bimberi> Hobbsee: The cloak fits well :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<bimberi> As does robotgeek's :)
<robotgeek> thanks bimberi :)
<Mrono> hi hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey Mrono
<m_tadeu> how can i run wvdial on demand?
<Hobbsee> type wvdial into console?
<m_tadeu> mm...at boot time, the system trys to connect to set the time...no console there :)
<samoura> i downloaded gentoo.osuosl.org/distfiles/ NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7667-pkg0.run  and do i have to burn it to run it? yes or no please
<SkrotFFS> no, don't think so
<SkrotFFS> chmod a+x <file>.run and  ./<file>.run
<visik7> samoura: no
<samoura> okei
<visik7> samoura: just ./NVIDIA ...
<visik7> as SkrotFFS says
<Mrono> is it possible to get kaffine to play video
<Mrono> like .avi and .wmv and .mov
<SkrotFFS> Mrono: What do you mean? To play when you click on video from konqueror f.ex?
<SkrotFFS> kaffeine is afaik a movieplayer, so I guess it should handle playing video :p
<Mrono> There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<robotgeek> Mrono, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Mrono> been there
<SkrotFFS> hm.. what does kaffein use for a backend?
<samoura> gentoo.osuosl.org/distfiles/ NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7667-pkg0.run how do i install it where to put it help me please}
<samoura> ?
<SkrotFFS> Just put it wherever, and execute it
<robotgeek> Mrono: also install kaffeine-xine
<SkrotFFS> Or he could try gstreamer0.8-plugins
<Mrono> ugh no
<SkrotFFS> If gstreamer is selected as the default back end
<Mrono> xine thankyou
<SkrotFFS> Then go with what robotgeek said =)
<Mrono> yep
#kubuntu 2006-03-01
<samoura>  __ /home/samoura there is NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7667-pkg0.run and how do i excute this?
<SkrotFFS> samoura: cd /home/samoura;chmod a+x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7667-pkg0.run;./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7667-pkg0.run but why do you want to do that?
<samoura> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Mrono> I can play em in mplayer but that is simple
<samoura> i am following after this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368 to install driver nvidia
<hDp`> NeeD MerC FR
<os2mac> does anyone use Firefox on Kubuntu?
<Mrono> I do
<SkrotFFS> So do I
<Mrono> !firefox
<SkrotFFS> For whatever pages konqueror can't handle at least
<Mrono> !tell os2mac about firefox
<Hobbsee> os2mac: i do as well, what did you want to know?
<os2mac> I am having a problem with it... when ever I go to certian websites (cnn.com for example) the browser just shuts down....
<JasonF> !tell me about firefox
<os2mac> I can fix this by disabling javascript in the options but that limits functionality....
<os2mac> anyone got any ideas how to correct?
<Hobbsee> os2mac: which version of firefox?
<os2mac> current one...
<os2mac> 1.5 with no updates
<os2mac> Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> os2mac: hmmm - not reproducing it here, dapper with the firefox from the mozilla site
<samoura> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<samoura> ctl-alt-f1 (so as to get to the command line, not a windowed terminal, but out of the graphical interface GUI)
<samoura> 
<samoura>  login with your username and password (if required)
<samoura> 
<samoura>  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop (or "kdm stop" if you use KDE)
<samoura> 
<samoura>  cd directory where you have the nvidia installer
<samoura> what with cd }
<m_1una> I cannot open anything
<m_1una> neither the Terminal
<os2mac> Hobbsee... I am on breezy.
<Hobbsee> os2mac: true, but you'd be using the same version of firefox then.  i'm not sure why you'd have taht problem
<Hobbsee> samoura: please see !enter, and where did you download the nvidia installer to?  your home directory?
<samoura> yess
<__mikem> !enter whats that
<ubotu> __mikem: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<os2mac> maybe I need to reinstall
<__mikem> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<samoura> cd directory where you have the nvidia installer i don't understand this
<Hobbsee> samoura: did you download a nvidia installer?
<os2mac> ubotu:!firefox.15
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, os2mac
<__mikem> !flood
<ubotu> somebody said flood was for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or #flood here on freenode.
<os2mac> ubotu:!firefox1.5
<ubotu> os2mac: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<samoura> i downloaded
<Hobbsee> !+msgthebot
<__mikem> !troll
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, __mikem
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<samoura> yess i downloaded
<os2mac> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<samoura> Send a message via AIM to tseliot
<samoura> Default   HOWTO: Latest NVIDIA drivers
<samoura> If you want to install Nvidia driver with the nvidia installer (I've tried v.7667) and you use a kernel from Ubuntu Hoary or you compiled it from Hoary sources (or kernel.org sources), then just try this HOWTO.
<samoura>  If you have a kernel from Ubuntu Breezy then try this HOWTO:
<samoura>  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=52924 OR just look at point 2 of the problems section of THIS guide.
<samoura> 
<Hobbsee> samoura: where did you download it to?
<__mikem> !bot abuse
<ubotu> somebody said bot abuse was a bannable offense
<samoura> to home&samoura
<Hobbsee> well...that saves me having to do it lol...
<__mikem> !ban
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, __mikem
<Hobbsee> ok, so just cd - cd means change directory
<__mikem> sorry, its fun to abuse ubotu though
<Hobbsee> and samoura: dont paste, otherwise i will kick and/or ban you
<samoura> okei sorry
<Hobbsee> __mikem: it's also fun to kick/ban you, yes :P
<__mikem> ok, ok, sorry
<Hobbsee> :P
<Mrono> hmmmmmm
<m_1una> ciao
<samoura>  <Hobbsee> cd means change diroctory i don't understand what change diroctory? please tell me i am new in linux
<Mrono> hmmm
<Hobbsee> samoura: cd to the directory you downloaded means "if you downloaded it to the Desktop, then you type "cd Desktop" into a console, then do the next step from there
<Hobbsee> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<Mrono> video is annoying to get working correctly
<sorin4u> salve
<__mikem> cd is also a windows shell command
<sorin4u> este cineva din romania?
<Phazeman> __mikem: actually it is not :)
<Phazeman> it's a DOS shell command :)
<__mikem> They are the same d*mn thing
<Phazeman> _also_ ;-)
<sorin4u> do you understand my language?
<Phazeman> __mikem: well.. not exactly
<Phazeman> :-)
<Chousuke> aahh... DOS.
<Phazeman> but nevermind
<sorin4u> its easy
<Phazeman> Chousuke: lol
<__mikem> AAAHHH OSX
<__mikem> lol jk
* Chousuke is using OS X atm. :P
<Chousuke> installing kdevelop with fink
<Chousuke> whee.
<Chousuke> I wonder if it'll be compiling in the morning still.
<__mikem> what are you doing in the ubuntu chanel if you are using OSX
* Phazeman thinks kubuntu rocks
* Hobbsee agrees with Phazeman 
<__mikem> I am on ubuntu
<__mikem> right now
<Hobbsee> Chousuke: you usually run kubuntu dont you?
<Phazeman> Hobbsee: just apt-get update/upgrade and all back online :)
<Chousuke> Hobbsee: Not actually.
<Chousuke> I'm here because I'm interested in Ubuntu and kubuntu
<Hobbsee> __mikem: that means i could ask you the same question...
<Phazeman> __mikem: why does it matter which distro he runs ?
<Chousuke> I was a user of Ubuntu before my old machine broke and I bought a powerbook.
<Phazeman> i run kubuntu and i'm on #mandriva too
<Hobbsee> Chousuke: for some weird reason i thought you were already running it
<Hobbsee> fun
<__mikem> Phazeman it doesn't, why?
<os2mac> hobbsee: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/569363
<Hobbsee> Phazeman: yay :)
<Phazeman> < __mikem> what are you doing in the ubuntu chanel if you are using OSX
<Phazeman> Hobbsee: i was an op there once
<Phazeman> before the general reconstruction of freenode
<__mikem> OSX is for MAC isn't it
<Phazeman> __mikem: yah
<Hobbsee> os2mac: probably file a bug for it, not sure
<Phazeman> Hobbsee: look at my hostmask :)
<__mikem> And its based on FreeBSD, not Linux
<Hobbsee> do what it says to get a backtrace
<Phazeman> __mikem: yep
<Chousuke> OS X is really cool. it has some things I want to see in Linux.
<Hobbsee> heh nice
<Chousuke> Most of all quicksilver. :P
<Chousuke> ;(
<__mikem> my point exactly
<Chousuke> Katapult just doesn't cut it.
<Hobbsee> what's quicksilver again?
<Phazeman> Chousuke: the only thing i miss from OS X or W$ is photoshop
<__mikem> Hobbsee Mercury
<Chousuke> Hobbsee: swiss army knife of the software world.
<Chousuke> and duct tape
<Hobbsee> hehe yeah, but it's a launcher?
* Hobbsee gives up and consults google
<__mikem> google is your friend
<Chousuke> that's its most basic functionality. :)
<Mrono> you know why major software companies don't develop for linux
<Chousuke> you can use QS in any way the plugins and your imagination allow you to.
<Phazeman> monopoly and $
<Mrono> support
<__mikem> Because they are too proud to admit that linux is better
<Mrono> think of how hard it would be to support it
<Phazeman> Mrono: not actually.. because they don't care about operation system that doesn't have the corporate ws
<Mrono> all those different distrobutions
<__mikem> I can get free linux tech support, all I have to do is call my brother
<Hobbsee> about as hard to support as all the repositories are
<Mrono> you have your theory and I have mine
<Phazeman> __mikem: thats why IRC is always here for me
<Mrono> :)
<__mikem> Yeh that to
<Mrono> i've gotten so much help in ihere
<Mrono> i'd be back at square one if I wasn't in ihere
<__mikem> Same here, I usually just like to hang out here and watch peoples suggestions on fixing problems, its a great way to learn
<Phazeman> Mrono: fortunately for me, the first linux experience for me under the watch of an older debian'ist that helped me alot
<Phazeman> then i came to #mandriva (#mandrake at past)
<Mrono> this is my first linux experience
<Phazeman> ahh
<Mrono> i'm acually sticking to it
<__mikem> My brother and father are red hat diehards
<__mikem> they both think fedora is the best
<Mrono> I havent booted into windows for a few days
<Chousuke> Hobbsee: Today I discovered a rather leet  thing about QS. You can use it from the command line. ;P
* Phazeman looks at the shelve and sees Mandrake 8.2 powerpack
<__mikem> yeh right, Fedora sucks. Its nothing more than the remains a dev group that went to the dark side
<Hobbsee> ooh fun!
<Phazeman> __mikem: remember that almost the only distro that suporrted by oracle is fedora
<Chousuke> this means I can do find ./ whatever  and pipe the output to QS, and do whatever atrocities I want with the files.
<Phazeman> so what is QS ? some one enlight me ?
<Chousuke> though you can do that with pipes and command line utilities.
<Chousuke> but the trick is, QS does the same for GUI apps :)
<Phazeman> people.. show off your desktops... :-)
<Phazeman> some screenshots would be nice to see
<Phazeman> :)
<__mikem> I am currently in gnome, if you want me to launch kde, I can though
<__mikem> I have both installed on my laptop
<Phazeman> __mikem: it doesn't matter, i don't like gnome though
<Phazeman> gnome is "the old way" for me...
<Phazeman> just never liked it..
<Phazeman> fluxbox or kde when i have the resource for it
<__mikem> I like kde better also, but when I opened the lid of my laptop this morning, gnome was running, and I didn't feel like logging out and back in
<Phazeman> __mikem: it's only a personal choice thingy... i really don't care what people use... but it has to be a good looking thingy :)
<Phazeman> __mikem: show off the desktop :)
<__mikem> Then I would imagine that you hate xfce for all thats holly
<Phazeman> __mikem: i don't hate anything
<__mikem> excuse me, "don't like" xfce for all that is holly
<Phazeman> i don't thing that a sluggish DM with the look of gnome can work better then a normaly configured fluxbox
<Phazeman> xfce is slow and resources eating thing
<Phazeman> did you try e17 ?
<__mikem> e17?
<__mikem> !e17
<Phazeman> :-)
<Phazeman> you don' tknow what is it ??? really ???
<__mikem> Yes, I am a noobe
<Phazeman> http://www.enlightenment.org/Enlightenment/DR17/
<Phazeman> it's the general look so you'll have the idea what is it
<Phazeman> it's a beta but a VERY solid one
<Phazeman> looks very good i think
<__mikem> Wow, thats nice
<Phazeman> and runs very fast
<__mikem> it almost looks better than kde
<Phazeman> unfortunately i can't see an apt package for it in my repositories
<Phazeman> it looks better
<Phazeman> and runs faster
<Phazeman> IMHO off course
<Chousuke> People: try ion3. ;)
<__mikem> when theres a stable release, Ill definitely try it
<__mikem> I dont use beta software though
<__mikem> !ion3
<ubotu> rumour has it, ion3 is a window manager
<__mikem> Chousuke how about a url
<Chousuke> ion3 doesn't have much fluff
<Chousuke> but it's interesting.
<Phazeman> __mikem: i think it will take time... but e17 is developed for a long time now.. i think it's like wine... no release :)
<Mrono> hmm
<Phazeman> Chousuke: did you see the e17 thingy ?
<Mrono> I think I saw that package
<Phazeman> i've tried it on my mandy machine some time ago
<Chousuke> http://www.modeemi.fi/~tuomov/ion/
<Phazeman> Mrono: ?
<__mikem> Phazeman I still can't believe you said xfce runs slow
<Mrono> enlightenment
<Phazeman> __mikem: it's VERY sluggish on my machine... fluxbox is _much_ faster
<Mrono> yeah it's installed
<Phazeman> Mrono: which repository ?
<Mrono> can't tell
<__mikem> !fluxbox
<ubotu> it has been said that fluxbox is a lightweight window manager.  Installation instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox.  More information at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net
<Phazeman> better... what is the name of the package ? may be a loog for a wrong thingy
<Mrono> The Enlightenment Window Manager
<Phazeman> __mikem: gimme a sec.. i'll try to locate some screenshot of mine
<Phazeman> Mrono: it's e16
<Mrono> package enlightenment
<Phazeman> the stable
<Mrono> ah
<Mrono> I see
<Mrono> how is ito
<Mrono> it*
<Phazeman> Mrono: never tried it...
<Phazeman> i've tried only e17 and it was about a year ago
<__mikem> I saw the screen shots on their website
<Mrono> man, for the life of me I just can not get video playing
<__mikem> hold on
<__mikem> brb
<__mikem> ok back
<__mikem> I switched over to kde
<Mrono> how did you do that
<__mikem> I have a duel instalation of kde and gnome
<__mikem> I also have xfce on here
<Mrono> do you have to reboot to change windows systems
<__mikem> no, gdm, or kdm allows you to choose the session that loads, all you have to do is log out, sellect a session type, and log back in
<Mrono> ah
<Mrono> hmm
<__mikem> theres really no point to a set up like this, unless your like me and can't decide between desktop environments
<Mrono> lol
<Mrono> true
<callie> hmmmmm any ideas what i can do with this old computer i found?
<callie> i need a project or something
<__mikem> is it a complete computer
<callie> it will be in a couple of days
<callie> just waiting for some SDRAM to arrive
<__mikem> then, install ubuntu/kubuntu on it
<Mrono> make a streaming media server
<__mikem> and/or do that
<callie> __mikem, i'm already runniong kubuntu on this box
<__mikem> o ok
<callie> hence me being in #kubuntu
<__mikem> I was in gnome a few secconds ago, and I have beeen hanging out in kubuntu all day
<Mrono> who can play videos
<__mikem> I can
<Mrono> what do you use
<__mikem> kaffine
<Mrono> with what engine
<__mikem> you need to install some packages, I forgot which ones though, it was a while since I did it
<callie> just download the whole repository
<blackflag> hello all
<robotgeek> hey blackflag
<blackflag> I have a modem question
<callie> hey blackflag
<robotgeek> oops, i dunno anything about modems, sorry
<blackflag> I have a telphone system installed
<__mikem> !modems
<ubotu> __mikem: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<blackflag> its connected via USB
<blackflag> and I want to use Hylafax
<blackflag> but I dont know which port the modem is connected to
<__mikem> port 80
<blackflag> is there a command to find this out?
<callie> or do you mean usb port?
<callie> lsusb will do that
<blackflag> there is a USB hub between
<Mrono> i think I know why my fglrx doesn't work
<__mikem> do tell
<Mrono> why i'm not getting my ati card working with 3d
<blackflag> and in / /dev I have about 15 USB devices
<Mrono> I have kernal 2.6.10
<Mrono> 686
<blackflag> so how can I find the modem?
<Mrono> the drivers are for kernal 2.6.12
<Mrono> 686
<Mrono> how do IO upgrade
<Mrono> I*
<callie> blackflag, lsusb like i said
<blackflag> I tried lsusb
<blackflag> there is the modem
<blackflag> but in dev tehere are ttyUSb1....15
<blackflag> so which is it?
<blackflag> lsusb dont tell it to me
<blackflag> so which ttyUSB is it?
<callie> dude
<callie> hang on
<N6pfk> Hello.  Kubuntu is the first live distro I have tried that recognizes my built in wifi chip as eth1 but I can't seem to enable the transmitter?
<callie> im assuming that you tried ttyusb1 blackflag ?
<blackflag> yes
<callie> and the other 14?
<__mikem> Does anyone know how to run rhapsody on linux
<blackflag> is it the only way to try step by step
<blackflag> there is no command which is tell it to me?
<ryanakca> how do you get the hot keys at the top of the keyboard (like the play, web, back, refresh, etc) to work? (in kde)....... I'm told sticky keys is what I want, but I cant seem to find out how that would be it... in case you're wondering what I mean by hotkeys, look at the grey keys at the top of the keyboard.... surrounded by blue plastic: http://image.devpia.com/Devpia/MSProduct/UploadImage/natural_multimedia.gif
<callie> i dont know blackflag
<ryanakca> the keys get recognised by Gnome, but KDE ignores them...
<N6pfk> The module is ipw2200.
<__mikem> what is black flag
<callie> a band
<blackflag> yes, also
<N6pfk> I am using a compaq v2000 laptop with a Turion 64 processer.
<ryanakca> how do you get the hot keys at the top of the keyboard (like the play, web, back, refresh, etc) to work? (in kde)....... I'm told sticky keys is what I want, but I cant seem to find out how that would be it... in case you're wondering what I mean by hotkeys, look at the grey keys at the top of the keyboard.... surrounded by blue plastic: http://image.devpia.com/Devpia/MSProduct/UploadImage/natural_multimedia.gif       They are also what make
<__mikem> you already said this
<Mrono> I th ought that looked familier
<man2d> hi all
<man2d> i have a problem with running counter-strike 1.6 with wine, can smb help?
<blackflag> transgaming.com
<blackflag> show for winex
<man2d> i used manual on linux-gamers.net
<man2d> game loaded, but very buggy
<callie> sounds like wine to me
<callie> never really had much success with it really
<tristanmike> Hi, I'm having a problem with Kweather, as in it doesn't seem to work, can someone please give me a hand?
<callie> tristanmike, if you want use superkaramba and Liquid weather
<callie> check it out
<tristanmike> callie, I was wondering about superkaramba, what is it exactly?
<callie> !superkaramba
<ubotu> SuperKaramba is a KDE application that allows you to create interactive eye-candy on your desktop. Official site: http://netdragon.sourceforge.net SK Themes: http://kdelook.org
<tristanmike> I noticed there is karamba and superkaramba, what are the differences?
<callie> !karamba
<ubotu> callie: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ryanakca> anybody know how to make the keys at the top of an internet keyboard work in kde? (like hotkeys)
<callie> i think its just an older version of superkaramba tristanmike
<tristanmike> callie, that's what I figured, but I'm still new to all of this, is superkaramba hard to configure, or does it take over my desktop, lol?
<Mrono> I don't like it
<callie> i love it
<Mrono> it doesn't work very well
<Mrono> or at all really
<callie> works fine here
<tristanmike> what would you suggest Mrono?
<callie> you probably dont have the right libraries Mrono
<Mrono> I don't have anything to suggest for widgets
* Dasnipa` doesnt like widgets
* tristanmike just wants to know what the weather is...
<tristanmike> When I go to configure the Weather Report applet, it just says "Empty Page" and displays nothing, and where the icon for the weather is suppose to be, it's just blank...any ideas?
<callie> you probably need to direct to a weather server or something
<Mrono> it errored when I tried to install liquid weather
<Mrono> now I can't uninstall it to try again
<callie> what was the error Mrono ?
<Mrono> i don't remember
<Mrono> it was earlier today
<tristanmike> callie, there is no configure screen, that's the problem
<callie> tristanmike, i've never used Kweather so i dont know, try looking on some forums
<tristanmike> yeah, it seems to work for everyone else, lol
<CellarDoor> hello kubuntu'ers
<callie> heya CellarDoor
<CellarDoor> hi callie
<tristanmike> callie, so i just installed superkaramba, now what...lol, care to give me a quick tutorial?
<CellarDoor> Anyone in the mood for some Gates bashing humor ?
<CellarDoor> I found some quotes ;)
<tristanmike> I'm _always_ in the mood for Gates bashing, lol
<Mrono> sure
<CellarDoor> hehe
<CellarDoor> "There are people who don't like capitalism, and people who don't like PCs.  But there's no-one who likes the PC who doesn't like Microsoft" - Bill Gates, Free Market and the LA Times
<tristanmike> lol
<CellarDoor> "I believe OS/2 is destined to be the most important operating system, and possibly program, of all time. As the successor to DOS, which has over 10,000,000 systems in use, it creates incredible opportunities for
<CellarDoor> everyone involved with PCs." - Bill Gates, from "OS/2 Programmer's Guide" (forward by Bill Gates)
<Mrono> heh
<CellarDoor> :P
<Mrono> he once said that he would never see anyone using more the 32kb of memory
<CellarDoor> "640K ought to be enough for anybody." - Bill Gates circa 1981
<Mrono> that's what it was
<CellarDoor> yeah
<CellarDoor> "If you can't make it good, at least make it look good." - Bill Gates on the solid code base of Win9X
<Tm_T> =)
<CellarDoor> "Anybody who thinks a little 9,000-line program that's distributed free and can be cloned by anyone is going to affect anything we do at Microsoft has his head screwed on wrong." - Bill Gates to George Gilder responding to Java (shortly before licensing Java and dumping Blackbird).
<callie> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:4mbramvax.jpg this is what 4MB of ram used to look like
<CellarDoor> wow
<CellarDoor> lol
<Mrono> woah
<ryanakca> anybody know how to make the keys at the top of an internet keyboard work in kde? (like hotkeys)
<CellarDoor> hmm ryanakca dunno, I've got those, but I never used them even when I had Windows :P
<Mrono> ah crud
<ryanakca> holy... that's huge... 4mb.... lol
<Mrono> screwed up my xine engine
<Mrono> and none of the others worked
<Mrono> !wifi
<ubotu> well, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<CellarDoor> "There won't be anything we won't say to people to try and convince them that our way is the way to go." - Bill Gates on Microsoft marketing
<callie> imagine a gig of that stuff!
<CellarDoor> callie: dont scare me
<callie> lol
<callie> imagine 3 gig of that stuff!
<CellarDoor> Imagine how may ENIAC type computers you'd need to play Quake4 ?
<callie> lmao
<CellarDoor> :P
<callie> or quake 1 even
<adub> when i open network settings for my network in kde i cant click administrator mode because the screen is too large
<adub> and when i go to resize it wont let me?????
<callie> thats a known bug i think adub
<CellarDoor> hmm
<adub> callie is there a work around
<callie> annoyingly i dont know
<Mrono> grrrrr
<adub> KDE: 3.4.3 is my version
<Mrono> xine was unable to initialize any audio-drivers.
<Mrono> hey adub
<robotgeek_away> adub: alt + drag
<robotgeek_away> gotta go, later
<callie> c ya robotgeek_away
<adub> thanks
<Mrono> is it like this http://www.mrono.net/main/lazy-index.php?file=blogcontent/kde343bugsyssettings.png
<CellarDoor> do I need to update my sources to upgrade from kde350 to 351.... and uh, is it worth it ? Or shall I just wait till the next kubuntu release ?
<adub> heh i cant win for losing
<adub> now it wont let me into administrator mode??
<Mrono> why
<adub> well it seems to authenticate the password but then everything is grey and at the top it still says changes in this section require root access
<adub> :)
<CellarDoor> I'm gonna get a box full of kubuntu ship it disks next release... because I can :)
<CellarDoor> ooh does anyone know about the problem with BenQ dvd burners ?
<CellarDoor> I have a couple of friends who cant install kubuntu via their BenQ drives (one of them used my pioneer without problem, but kubuntu still wouldnt recognise his BenQ afterwards) ??
<adub> well network settings wont let me do anything within kde
<adub> lol anyhow
<CellarDoor> no problem with network settings here... but I'm using kde 3.5.0
<blackflag> okay , again, when I do lsusb then it tells me Bus 001 device 005 so what is the device in /dev ?
<MrBallZ> hi
<MrBallZ> is kubuntu a good replacement for Sarge ?
<callie> blackflag, you could have tried tty1-15 by now 10 times over
<blackflag> yes, and tis not a good solution to do it so
<callie> y not?
<blackflag> we are talking about linux and linux is comfoprtabel
<CellarDoor> MrBallZ: you could start a very long debate on such a topic :P
<blackflag> so I think there must be a command or something else for it
<callie> that im not denying, but no one here seems to know, so i'm merely stating that its the next best solution
<Mrono> hey adub
<Mrono> try this
<CellarDoor> Interviewer:  Is studying computer science the best way to prepare to be a programmer? Gates:  No, the best way to prepare is to write programs, and to study
<CellarDoor> great programs that other people have written.  In my case, I went to the garbage cans at the Computer Science Center and I fished out listings of their operating system. - Bill Gates, from "Programmers at Work" by Microsoft Press, interview with Bill
<MrBallZ> CellarDoor: i know i know, the thing is that sometimes I would like to have some of the newest versions of several progz, and other software ... and I do love the stability and security of Sarge , but I'm thinking on trying kubuntu for my laptop ...
<Mrono> open up a run command, type kcontrol &
<Mrono> anyone here using kubuntu on a toshiba laptop
<CellarDoor> MrBallZ: ah yes, I like the bleeding edge too :P
<s_v_e_n> Hallo, any Idea How to use scripting in Knoda, a KDE-SQL-Frontend. "hk_classes-python" ist missing  !    ???
<s_v_e_n> Is there a *.deb ???
<CellarDoor> "If you don't know what you need Windows NT for, you don't need it." - Bill Gates
<MrBallZ> CellarDoor: hahahah , the thing is that I would like to have newest KDE , kphoto, better wifi suppport , newest kernels faster ...
<CellarDoor> MrBallZ: yeah
<CellarDoor> whats kphoto like, I dont think I've tried that ?
<CellarDoor> "Imagine the disincentive to software development if after months of work another company could come along and copy your work and market it under it's own name...without legal restraints to such copying, companies like Apple could not afford to advance the state of the art." - Bill Gates, on Microsoft's GUI innovations (unconfirmed quote)
<man2d> !dapper
<CellarDoor> oh its part of koffice ?
<CellarDoor> I havent played with koffice in a while :$
<ryanakca> I found my keyboard... I just don't know what "kind" of keyboard it is for kcontrol... you guys have any clue: http://can-tech.com.tw/CAN-3000.htm  ?
<MrBallZ> CellarDoor: Kphoto is very good for digicams
* CellarDoor installs Koffice for the first time in a while...
<CellarDoor> MrBallZ: ah rite... I'm installing Koffice now
<MrBallZ> i just said kphoto ... its not part of koffice ...
<CellarDoor> oh
<CellarDoor> dang
<MrBallZ> I  think ill go back to #debian ...
<MrBallZ> hahahaha
<MrBallZ> bye
<CellarDoor> I google'd and saw mention of it
<CellarDoor> pfft
<CellarDoor> snobby debian users
<brendan_> lol
<CellarDoor> kphoto isn't on the repos
<tristanmike> can someone help with a compiling problem?
<brendan_> sure, what's up?
<tristanmike> I'm trying to compile Superkaramba and I'm getting an odd error
<CellarDoor> ooh
<tristanmike> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<tristanmike> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<tristanmike> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<brendan_> try ./configure --prefix=/usr
<brendan_> that's the default for kubuntu
<Mrono> I had issues with superkamba configuring it and making it as well
<tristanmike> Mrono, lol
<tristanmike> brendan_, no, that didn't work, same error
<brendan_> isn't there a .deb? I feel like it's part of the standard install
<tristanmike> I don't know, the one in the repos is .36
<callie> i have .37 in my repo
<brendan_> ok, tristanmike, you might need the kde-devel package
<brendan_> if you don't have it installed, that is
<tristanmike> I'll try
<brendan_> I haven't actually compiled superkaramba on kubuntu, though I don't remember having a whole lot of problems on sid a few months ago
<tristanmike> If things can go wrong they usually do for me
<CellarDoor> does kphoto even exist ?
<CellarDoor> I've never heard of it
<CellarDoor> can't seem to find anything on it
<brendan_> hmmm, yeah, I've got superkaramba .38 installed under 3.5.1
<CellarDoor> I thought superkaramba was part of kde
<CellarDoor> as of 3.5
<tristanmike> brendan_, just like to say....BINGO!
<Mrono> hey guys
<brendan_> kde-devel worked?
<tristanmike> yessir, thanx a bunch
<Mrono> why would iwconfig of wirelesstools hang
<brendan_> no worries
<Mrono> it just sits there
<CellarDoor> Mrono: no idea :P
<brendan_> you need it for kde native themes too, so it's good to have anyways
<tristanmike> sure, I'm cool
<SmrtJustin> how can I make my system clock ETC instead of UTC, so my scripts that require the date command aren't off?
<julian> hi everybody
<CellarDoor> hey does anyone have any "new" screenshots of KDE4... got any scoops ?
<CellarDoor> hi julian
<julian> which is the kubuntu channel in spanish?
<CellarDoor> There is a kubuntu channel in spanish ?
<julian> how do i list all channels in korversation?
<julian> there is
<CellarDoor> uh... /list
<Mrono> what is midnight commander
<CellarDoor> file management
<Mrono> ah
<Mrono> i see
<CellarDoor> :P
<CellarDoor> not that I've ever really used it
<brendan_> julian, try #kubuntu-es
<brendan_> all of them are listed at http://www.kubuntu.org/support.php
<CellarDoor> aah
<CellarDoor> freenode... geek paradise
<brendan_> never been in there, but the website seems to suggest it exists
<brendan_> lol, yea
<brendan_> h
<CellarDoor> I should be an advertising exec
<CellarDoor> :P
<CellarDoor> argh... I've just installed Koffice and its dumped all its stuff in my "office" menu
<brendan_> oh, lol, I just got my first BSOD running win98 in vmware player on my thinkpad
<tristanmike> brendan_, checkinstall failed
<CellarDoor> oooer
<CellarDoor> haha
<tristanmike> dpkg-deb - error: (upstream) version (`superkaramba') doesn't contain any digits
<tristanmike> dpkg-deb: 1 errors in control file
<brendan_> oh, you were compiling to deb?
<tristanmike> brendan_, I guess, I was told to use checkinstall
* CellarDoor gives brendan_ a free drink for achiving BSOD under vmware
<CellarDoor> excellent
<brendan_> well, I mean, when you were compiling superkaramba, did you use:
<Mrono> brb
<Mrono> rebooting
<brendan_> ./configure --prefix=/usr ; make && sudo make install
<brendan_> or did you do it the "debian way"?
<tristanmike> I did it the way I was told to on the ubuntu irc help
<brendan_> ah, k
<tristanmike> brendan_, apparently I had to change the version from "superkaramba" to "0.37" and it worked
<brendan_> huh
<tristanmike> weird
<brendan_> ok, well, if it works, I guess it's not worth complaining ;)
<tristanmike> lol, I don't know if it "works" yet, I don't even know how to use it, I was just told to install it
<brendan_> lol, oh
<brendan_> well, superkaramba is fun, but I usually run it for a few days and then decide it's slowing stuff down and turn it off again
<brendan_> kinda like konfabulator under windows
<holotone> Anyone want to help a computer literate *nix newb get a Proxim Orinoco Gold B card up and running?
<holotone> I'm connected via ethernet at the moment, so I am on the computer in question
<Mrono> back
<holotone> the forums don't seem to be much help @ the moment
<brodel> is there anyway I can continue a multisession disc with k3b? I'd rather not have to reboot to windows just to use Nero :\
<holotone> Any wireless gurus out there tonight?
<Mrono> i need one as well
<Mrono> iwconfig just hangs on my computer
<brendan_> hmmm
<brendan_> mine kinda worked out of the box... I'm using centrino wireless (ipw2100)
<brendan_> although I've set it up on debian/gentoo/etc. before on the same computer
<holotone> grrr.
<brendan_> before ipw2100 was part of the standard kernel package
<brendan_> but I'm not sure about the Orinoco
<Mrono> grr
<brendan_> what point in the install have you been able to get to?
<brendan_> err, and Mrono, which card are you using?
<Mrono> if I remember right it's an atheros
<Mrono> either a 2000 or a 4000
<Mrono> let me look
<Mrono> and you guys wonder why more people don't use linux
<Mrono> oh and btw
<Mrono> my mp3 don't play again
<brendan_> lol, well, it could be said that's part of the fun
<brendan_> though I see where you're coming from
<Mrono> wait
<Mrono> nvm
<Mrono> a REBOOT fixed em
<Mrono> lol
<brendan_> the wireless too, or just the mp3?
<Mrono> mp3
<Mrono> wireless never worked
<Mrono> workes on slax
<brendan_> ah, k
<Mrono> out of box
<Mrono> but not here
<brendan_> um, does it detect the card and load the driver when you put it in?
<Mrono> interenal
<brendan_> ah
<brendan_> well, if you do 'lsmod' can you see the driver that corresponds to the card?
<CellarDoor> I always make sure I buy linux friendly hardware
<Mrono> ath_pci                69148  0
<Mrono> I wasn't planning on this being a linux system
<Mrono> and I didn't buy i
<Mrono> it*
<CellarDoor> well, there you go then ;)
<brendan_> hmmm
<brendan_> ok, well, first off, maybe try 'rmmod ath_pci' and then 'modprobe ath_pci'
<CellarDoor> dunno if this will help, but here tis: http://sxs.sourceforge.net/sxs/
<Mrono> removing ath_pcu, operation not permitted
<CellarDoor> erm... prolly wont help
<Mrono> nothing happens when I put in rmmod ath_pci
<Mrono> er
<Mrono> nothing happens when I put in modprobeath_pci
<Mrono> yeah
<brendan_> er, sudo rmmod rmmod ath_pci
<brendan_> sorry, scratch that
<brendan_> um, ok, if you say lsmod, are there any other modules listed beside the entry for ath_pci?
<brendan_> i.e. modules that depend on it
<Mrono> ath_pci                69148  0
<Mrono> ath_rate_sample        14344  1 ath_pci
<Mrono> wlan                  120988  3 ath_pci,ath_rate_sample
<Mrono> ath_hal               148432  3 ath_pci,ath_rate_sample
<CellarDoor> I think I'm getting a headache
<tristanmike> anyone know how I get the OSX style dock?
<brendan_> ah
* CellarDoor bats tristanmike over the head for wanting an OSX style dock ;)
<tristanmike> lol
<brendan_> try kooldock or... there's another one that's escaping me at the moment
<CellarDoor> Apple are officially evil you know
<brendan_> take a look at kde-apps.org
* tristanmike pouts "but i like it"
<CellarDoor> prolly on kde-look.org somewhere
<brendan_> well, that too
<tristanmike> i like the way the icons bounce
<brendan_> they're basically the same site
<CellarDoor> either or
<brendan_> um... ok Mrono, basically the ath_pci is your driver, but ath_hal is probably the layer that sits between the hardware and software
<Mrono> hardware abstraction layer
<brendan_> yeah
<CellarDoor> you know hal is an evil name ;)
<tristanmike> out of curiosity, that isn't some apple could sue for is it? like say I released my own distro, but with the dock as a standard?
<Mrono> lol
<brendan_> so you should be able to sudo rmmod ath_pci, afaik
<Mrono> like this "sudo rmmod ath_pci, afaik"
<brendan_> er, no, sorry, the afaik was as far as I know
<brendan_> sudo rmmod ath_pci
<brendan_> and then:
<brendan_> sudo modprobe ath_pci
<brendan_> basically reloading the module
<CellarDoor> tristanmike: they've stolen so much open source software I think it would be laughable for them to go to court over something like that
<tristanmike> yeah, but *cough*gates*cough*
<CellarDoor> Apple doesn't share code changes, they "code bomb"
<brendan_> well, to be fair, I believe Darwin has a BSD based license, which is a lot less restrictive than the GPL
<CellarDoor> WebCore... Safari...
<CellarDoor> popcorn anyone ?
<brendan_> lol, Safari is mostly konqueror
<CellarDoor> exactly
<brendan_> though they did make it a lot more stable in the process
<Mrono> lovely
<Mrono> root@weridkid:~# rmmod ath_pci
<Mrono> and sits there
<brendan_> which I think went back down the dev chain
<Mrono> i hit enter
<CellarDoor> theyre not making it easy for the konqueror folks at all though
<Mrono> and nothing happens
<brendan_> like, it doesn't print anything out, or it doesn't finish properly?
<Mrono> the curser goes a line down and sits
<brendan_> ah
<Mrono> please tell me that's a good 'ah'
<brendan_> well, ctrl+c, I guess to end it, and then try a lsmod
<brendan_> sometimes the kernel doesn't really like adding and removing drivers, especially when they've got a web of dependencies like that
<Mrono> ctrl+c doesn't do anything
<brendan_> um, the other thing you can try if your driver is in there and running, is just doing a "sudo ifconfig ethX down" where ethX is your wifi card, and then trying iwconfig after that
<dmdm> how do i see what harddrives are installed?
<brendan_> if you just type mount, it'll give you a listing of all mounted drives
<brendan_> df -h gives you free disk space (in human readable form)
<Kamping_Kaiser> cat /proc/partitions
<brendan_> or you can use other things if the drives aren't mounted
<dmdm> hm
<dmdm> well im installed a drive into the system
<dmdm> hm
<GameCat> I am trying to play a dvd and failing - keep getting told I don't have permissions on the media
<dmdm> mount gives out loads of proc /dev/ etc stuff
<brendan_> um, Mrono, if it's not letting you close it, it may not work with the driver until you restart
<GameCat> any ideas what might be wrong?
<brendan_> unfortunately that's one of the things that can mess with the kernel a bit
<Mrono> ethX: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<brendan_> err, well, use eth0 or eth1 or whatever corresponds to your wireless card
<Mrono> ok
<Mrono> i try
<Mrono> wait
<brendan_> that'll disable your card
<Mrono> how do I find out which one is the device
<brendan_> err....
<brendan_> iwconfig is crashing for you, isn't it?
<brendan_> normally you could type "iwconfig" and it'll tell you what devices have wireless extensions available
<Mrono> iwconfig does nothing for me
<Mrono> brb
<brendan_> k
<Mrono> booting onto my slax to check something
<julian> does somebody know the repository for mldonkew?
<julian> does somebody know the repository for mldonkey?
* Jolt reappears after some time away.......
<Jolt> brendan, what, in your opinion, is the most user friendly Distro...
<Jolt> user friendly, meaning... easy for amateurs
<bimberi> !info kmldonkey
<ubotu> kmldonkey: (KDE GUI for MLDonkey), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.10-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 891 kB, Installed size: 3036 kB
<dmdm> to learn or to use?
<Jolt> both, if that's possible
<bimberi> julian: it's in the universe repository
<dmdm> i think ubuntu
<dmdm> im a noob
<dmdm> and ive got the furthest with it
* Jolt feels a little relieved he's chosen Kubuntu
<brendan_> um, jolt, ubuntu and kubuntu are both very good
<brendan_> mandrake used to be one of the better ones, back when a lot of the newer ones didn't exist
<brendan_> but it mostly did that by removing functionality
<brendan_> so yeah, I'd say kubuntu/ubuntu are both very good
<brendan_> I haven't really used the redhat based distros since about version 6, so I can't really comment on that
<Jolt> brendan, bipolar suggested modules would be a better option for the Wireless USB Dongle, than Drivers
<brendan_> I mean, any distro can be made to be easy to use for the end user, but it's a case of how difficult it is to administrate I'm guessing
<GameCat> can someone help me play a dvd with xine? I have libdvdcss2 installed, but trying to play a disc gets me a box telling me it's crypted.
<Jolt> true
<brendan_> well, modules are basically the linux equivalent of drivers under windows
<Jolt> ah, k
<brendan_> i.e. you load the kernel module for the program, and it tells the linux kernel how to talk with it
<brendan_> um, so anyways, I'd say that kubuntu is pretty easy to use
<brendan_> certainly more so than debian standard
<jerware> fellaz
<CellarDoor> kubuntu is great for n00bs
<_adub> where can i pick which AP i want to associate with
<GameCat> can someone help me play a dvd with xine? I have libdvdcss2 installed, but trying to play a disc gets me a box telling me it's crypted and can't be played
<brendan_> I actually really like gentoo as well, but it's a pain in the a** to get it working properly
<jerware> what nic cards file do i edit, to manually edit ip addressing info?
<CellarDoor> I learned more with kubuntu in a week than I did after using Manriva for six months
<CellarDoor> I like its "simplicity", whilst not hiding the "real linux" from the user
<brendan_> _adub, there are some kde based tools, though in my experience they're a bit inconsistent in how well they work
<brendan_> jerware, manual ip addressing is handled through ifconfig
<jerware> doh
<jerware> ok
<brendan_> you can do it in kde as well though
<_adub> its showing in networking settings in kde i have no network profiles
<brendan_> if you look under the control centre and networking
<jerware> i thought i can edit a file that ifconfig reads/writes
<_adub> is there a  way i can choose which AP to associate with from a list
<brendan_> um... anybody want to field this?
<brendan_> I usually use iwconfig to just set it up manually, but that's for networks I know
<brendan_> I haven't looked at the graphical tools much lately
<_adub> cellerdoor amen brother
<_adub> i have used linux since 97
<_adub> and i have used all the most popular distros
<_adub> your using the best one
<brendan_> yeah, very true CellarDoor, re: the man(drake/driva) issue
<Mrono|wifi> see
<Jolt> brendan, I was shown these drivers earlier... ( for the rt2570 Dongle ), and bipolar said he wud try and sort something out for me. Not sure what he was going to do... any ideas?
<Jolt> http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Downloads
<jerware> after i configure a new ip address manually(to move laptop from subnet to subnet),  must i restart some sort of networking service?
<Mrono|wifi> my wifi is wireless friendly
<brendan_> the thing with Mandrake was that it didn't have any of the devel tools, and it had weird non-standard packages
<brendan_> I haven't used it since about 9.0, so I can't speak to mandriva
<brendan_> um.... lemme take a look jolt
<brendan_> yep, I think I ran across that sourceforge page earlier
<CellarDoor> brendan_: yes, I think simplicity is the key, rather than each distro having its own "third party" graphical apps (even though I do like YAST)... simplicity allows a new user to get his/her head around Linux/Unix concepts easier, rather than being always in the dark and reliant upon distro specific apps when things dont work right...
<Mrono|wifi> hey brendan
<Mrono|wifi> ath0 is my wifi
<brendan_> ah, k
<Mrono|wifi> now to boot back into my os
<CellarDoor> hey, did anyone hear about London's announcement that theyre gonna have a 1km square wifi hotspot in the middle of London's business district... for free ?
<Mrono|wifi> i'm on slax
<Mrono|wifi> http://slax.linux-live.org
<brendan_> yeah, apparently they're putting them on lampposts, etc.
<CellarDoor> coolness
<Jolt> lampposts eh?? yoink
<CellarDoor> moble phone companies arent happy about it I heard
<_adub> does anyone know how to associate with one wireless AP from linux
<brendan_> if you know the AP, you can type: sudo iwconfig eth0 essid AP
<CellarDoor> Jolt: as long as it works... if it works, who cares ;)
<brendan_> where eth0 is your wireless card
<_adub> i dont know if i need sometihng that will allow me to go into monitor mode and still be able to talk out to the internet to accomplish this or what but i need this functionality thats for sure
<brendan_> and "AP" is your access point ssid
<brendan_> well, the nice thing with the way linux handles wireless is that you put it into promiscuous mode the same way as you would with a wired ethernet card
<brendan_> it's all insulated from ifconfig with iwconfig
<Jolt> brendan... the sourceforge page... what do you do with the drivers?
<_adub> brendan thanks man i hope this works im going to try a few things
<Mrono|wifi> brb
<Mrono|wifi> rebooting into kubuntu
<CellarDoor> fingers crossed...
<brendan_> just taking a look at the docs jolt
<brendan_> it looks like you need to have the kernel headers installed... do you?
<brendan_> and are you running a kubuntu kernel, or a custom one?
<brendan_> ok, good luck with it _adub
<Jolt> brendan, i'm going to be blatently honest.... I have no idea
<Jolt> i doubt somehow it's custom... it's a fresh install
<kakei> hi does any one have installed Pureline (KDE-theme) after i compile it i dont get a kde theme file .. any idea?
<brendan_> ok jolt, no worries
<brendan_> kakei, after typing make, type sudo make install
<brendan_> that should install it
<brendan_> ok jolt, basically what we have to do is compile the driver to match your running kernel
<brendan_> so first off, you need to open Adept
<kakei> brendan_, no it doesn't. :(
<brendan_> ah, k
<brendan_> I remember having problems with pureline too
<brendan_> um, let me check
<kakei> brendan_,
<kakei> is theres no way to u send me ur kde theme file _?
<brendan_> err, yeah, that might work I suppose, assuming we're running the same kernel version
<kakei> 2.6.12-10
<brendan_> although I'm running kde 3.5.1, so I'm not sure that it'd install correctly on yours
<brendan_> unless you're running that as well
<kakei> i run kde 3.5.1 too
<brendan_> k
<brendan_> lemme take a look then
<Mrono> ok
<Mrono> back
<brendan_> jolt, you still around?
<Jolt> yup
<Mrono> now
<brendan_> ok, got adept open?
<Mrono> how shall I go about this
<kakei> brendan_, so ? :D
<Jolt> fraid i can't, machine is turned off
<Jolt>  "uname -r" = 2.6.12-9-386
<Jolt> is that what you need? ^^
<Mrono> hey brendan
<Mrono> I got good and bad news
<brendan_> just looking into it kakei, I'm trying to figure out how I got it to compile
<kakei> bad first i guess
<brendan_> it's got files all over the place, so it's probably easier for me to figure out how to get it to work on yours
<Mrono> what are you compiline
<brendan_> yep, jolt, I figured that's probably what you were running
<brendan_> you need to install a couple of things though, to get it to compile the driver
<brendan_> that's what I meant
<Jolt> ah, k
<brendan_> just trying to help jolt get his wireless working
<brendan_> so what's the good vs bad news Mrono?
<Mrono> ash
<Mrono> well
<Mrono> good is that iwconfig works
<kakei> brendan_, hmm but send me ur kth file maybe thats easier hehe we use the same kernel,kde version
<Mrono> bad is that it doesn't see my card
<brendan_> kakei ah, I see what you mean
<kakei> :)
<brendan_> ah Mrono, lol, that's probably why iwconfig works, lol
<Mrono> yeah...
<adub> brendan you around?
<brendan_> lol, yep, just doing 4 things at once
<brendan_> what's up?
<adub> the command didnt work it just changes the name of essid not what im associating with
<adub> im still hooked to the same MAC and AP
<brendan_> ah
<brendan_> um, not sure on that one
<brendan_> you might try to autoconfigure (i.e. with dhcpcd or something similar) and see if that works
<brendan_> or you might want to make sure that the card is offline first
<brendan_> as with ifconfig eth0 down
<adub> right
<adub> yeah i tried it down and thing commands
<adub> etc
<kakei> brendan_, so :(
<brendan_> kakei, pureline has a bunch of libraries it installs
<kakei> i install qtdevel
<brendan_> um, lemme make sure we're talking about the same thing
<brendan_> this is the pureline window decoration, right?
<kakei> ya
<kakei> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=30501
<brendan_> k
<Mrono> heh
<Mrono> http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/84075/google-loses-image-battle-with-soft-porn-publisher.html
<kakei> interesting, just the url
<kakei> lol
<brendan_> yep, that's what I'm running, I think
<kakei> ur kth file will work :D!
<brendan_> um... it doesn't make a kth file
<kakei> how did u put it at themes?
<brendan_> it's a native windeco, not a theme
<kakei> for example
<kakei> argh
<kakei> i got baghira
<kakei> and i have a kth
<brendan_> well, yeah, baghira creates one, I believe, but baghira also has a visual style
<brendan_> I just tried recompiling to make sure, and pureline definitely doesn't create any .kth file
<kakei> brendan_, could u share a desktop screenshot ?
<kakei> brendan_, i compiled it but nothing happens :(
<Mrono> I like mine
<Mrono> crystal
<brendan_> err, ok, so what happens when you do the configure? it runs properly?
<kakei> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=13969 his one?
<kakei> brendan_,
<kakei> ./configure --prefix=`kde-config --prefix` && make && sudo make install
<kakei> i did that
<kakei> but nothing happen
<Mrono> 1 sec
<Mrono> i'll upload mine
<brendan_> k, kakei, I'm going to upload a screenshot for you, and then I'll package my compiled pureline folder and upload that too
<brendan_> then you should be able to just do a make install from that
<kakei> k
<kakei> and thx man
<Mrono> my turn!
<Jolt> lol
<kakei> ahaha
<Mrono> i'm making a list of things to fix
<brendan_> ok kakei, for the screenshot, try http://bitsmithy.net/screen.png
<brendan_> I just turned pureline on to get it working
<brendan_> give me a second to package the compiled directory
<CellarDoor> nice
<CellarDoor> what window deco is that ?
<kakei> http://bitsmithy.net/ ur blog ? http://kakei.us [but it's in spanish(native language..)] 
<brendan_> yeah, I'm still setting it up
<brendan_> haven't had a chance to spend much time on it yet
<kakei> Oh
<brendan_> as you might have guessed from the front page
<brendan_> lol
<kakei> brendan_, have u test wordpress?
<brendan_> I looked at it, but i ended up choosing cmsmadesimple
<brendan_> I like the XHTML, it's nice and clean
<CellarDoor> gimp's interface needs a major overhaul
<yeonhoo> hi
<yeonhoo> what text edit program is on kubuntu?
<CellarDoor> oh... how dumb am I...
<CellarDoor> :P
<yeonhoo> im trying to type kate archive_name but it crashes..
<Jolt> yeonhoo, OpenOffice AFAIK
<CellarDoor> nevermind me... nothing to see here... move along
<brendan_> http://bitsmithy.net/pureline-forkakei.tar.gz
<yeonhoo> jolt, on konsole
<Jolt> vi
<yeonhoo> what command to excute their programs?
<brendan_> anyways, yeah, I haven't really used pureline lately, so I just switched into it for the screenshot
<yeonhoo> more easy program-.-
<yeonhoo> vi is very difficult to novice as im
<Jolt> "./filename" for VI
<brendan_> I actually like crystal with the vista-style borders, though it's a bit of a resource hog
<Jolt> oh
<yeonhoo> gui program could be great
<yeonhoo> but i dont know whats the command to excute their program
<yeonhoo> wow
<yeonhoo> thank you
<yeonhoo> im working with fpc
<Mrono> http://mrono.net/main/photos/computer/desktop02232006.png
<Mrono> whoops
<brendan_> any luck kakei?
<kakei> downloading
<brendan_> ok, anyways, I feel like I was helping other people, lol
<Mrono> now it works
<brendan_> what's next? ;)
<brendan_> the wireless?
<Jolt> please
<Jolt> :)
<brendan_> ok jolt, err, what point were we at?
<brendan_> we needed to install the kernel source, right?
<Mrono> i'll be figuring out my wireless at the moment
<Mrono> just say my name when someone can help
<brendan_> k
<Mrono> !wifi
<ubotu> I guess wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Jolt>   "uname -r" = 2.6.12-9-386 was the last info I posted
<brendan_> kinda running out of ideas for yours Mrono, sorry it's not working out so well
<brendan_> yep
<Mrono> well
<Mrono> now that the iwconfig works
<Mrono> i might be able to go somewhere with this
<brendan_> true enough Mrono
<brendan_> so if you type iwconfig, does it tell you an interface that has "wireless extensions"?
<kakei> brendan_, nothing
<brendan_> kakei, you typed make install?
<kakei> i did
<Mrono> brenden_
<brendan_> um... ok, just to double check kakei, you know it's called "deckgen...something...pureline" right?
<Mrono> wireless tools is also avalable as a package
<brendan_> it's in the menu under d
<kakei> argh ??
<brendan_> err, afaik iwconfig is part of wireless tools
<Mrono> yeah
<_tom> im trying to access an ntfs partition (sda2) but kubuntu says 'could not enter folder /media/sda2' .. whats wrong?!
<Mrono> don't pay attn to me kakai
<admrl> anyone here using amarok 1.4 beta
<Mrono> anyone see my desktop
<Mrono> I AM
<Mrono> lol
<d8vid> I have a "Kat Desktop Search Environment" icon in my system tray. Anyone know how to get rid of the thing?
<admrl> thats it..?
<brendan_> err, kinda lost track of things in the conversation there Mrono... what do you get if you just type 'iwconfig' ?
<Mrono> no ath0
<Mrono> i get....
<admrl> no good
<Mrono> lo        no wireless extensions.
<Mrono> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<Mrono> sit0      no wireless extensions.
<d8vid> The thing doesn't seem to have any option to quit or anything. :(
<brendan_> k
<Mrono> but
<_adub> something that should be so easy has now become so hard
<_adub> lol
<brendan_> so it looks like it might not be loading the driver
<Mrono> remember we uninstalled iot
<Mrono> remember
<brendan_> yeah
<farous> just checking can anyone check if he can draw an open circle with openoffice draw. I want to know if it is specific to my openoffice or is it a bug
<_adub> i still can not figure out how to get this crap to associate with one ap
<_adub> lol
<Mrono> now we just have to reinstall it
<Mrono> lol
<brendan_> so if you modprobe the driver back in (something like modprobe ath_pci), then do iwconfig, does it work?
<brendan_> yeah, lol, isn't this fun?
<Mrono> bash: modeprobe: command not found
<brendan_> sudo modprobe ath_pci
<brendan_> sorry, you need to do most of this with root privelages
<Mrono> i did
<Mrono> i did su
<Mrono> root@weridkid:/home/mrono# modeprobe ath_pci
<Mrono> bash: modeprobe: command not found
<farous> Mrono: you had the command wrong its modprobe not modeprobe
<brendan_> make sure you use "modprobe" without the E
<Mrono> lol
<Mrono> typo
<brendan_> ah, k
<Mrono> FATAL: Error inserting ath_pci (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-686/madwifi/ath_pci.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<farous> Mrono: just copy and paste from the channel
<brendan_> ooh, fun
<brendan_> lol
<Mrono> yep
<brendan_> err, what's at the end if you type "dmesg"
<Mrono> a 50 page essay
<brendan_> yeah, but it'll have something at the very end, that'll be the most recent
<Mrono> [4296884.350000]  ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwtxpow
<brendan_> huh
<brendan_> well, that's new
<brendan_> um... I *think* it's looking for a module that controls the transmission power of the card
<Mrono> lol
<Mrono> i see that
<Mrono> 'txpow'
<brendan_> yeah
<brendan_> um.... if it's not loading that by default, I'm at a bit of a loss... it should auto-load dependencies
<Mrono> is it any help to know that it works when i'm on a distro on my flash drive
<brendan_> well, I would guess that that's precompiled with the driver
<brendan_> right in the kernel modules, I would suspect
<brendan_> um...
<brendan_> just to double check, what kernel version are you using?
<Mrono> um
<Mrono> Release:  2.6.12-10-686
<Mrono> that what you need?
<brendan_> jolt, I've lost track of what you were doing again... did you get a chance to install the package "linux-source-2.6.12"?
<Jolt> i dunno how......
<brendan_> ok, so yeah, that's the current kubuntu kernel
<brendan_> oh
<Jolt> Man, I actually feel like a retard
<brendan_> ok, jolt, can you open Adept?
<Mrono> you and me both
<brendan_> lol, well, I'm not much better
* Mrono uses synaptic
<Jolt> brendan... i don't have the machine handy...
<brendan_> yeah, I like synaptic too for somethings, it's got a better search function in some ways... but adept is installed by default with kubuntu
<brendan_> oh
<brendan_> um, it's a bit involved
<Jolt> can you giv a short list of instructions
<brendan_> I can try
<brendan_> um
<Jolt> or wud it be easier to come back tomo say, and walk through it
<brendan_> yeah, could be
<brendan_> um... ok, lemme see if I can summarize
<brendan_> in a console:
<brendan_> sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.12
<Jolt> don't i need the internet conn. for that?
<brendan_> err, yes, probably
<brendan_> you might get away with your install dvd/cd
<Jolt> lol... that's wat i'm trying to get ;)
<Jolt> ahh yes
<Jolt> maybe
<brendan_> ok, second command:
<brendan_> cd /lib/modules/2.6.12/
<Mrono> weird
<Jolt> k
<Mrono> my kopete is all messed up
<Mrono> no accounts anymore
<brendan_> err, sorry, a step before that
<brendan_> cd /usr/src
<Jolt> np
<brendan_> tar -xjvf linux-source-2.6.12.tar.bz2
<Jolt> 4th step? ^
<brendan_> err, that last one should have a sudo before it
<brendan_> that will untar the kernel sources for you
<brendan_> yep
<Mrono|kop> hmm
<brendan_> you know what? I'm just going to put this in a text file for you
<brendan_> gimme a sec
<Mrono|kop> it worked
<Jolt> k
<brendan_> any idea what worked for Mrono?
<Mrono> eh?
<Mrono> for what
<brendan_> oh, you're still here
<Mrono> yeah
<brendan_> oh, your kopete, you mean?
<Mrono> yeah
<Mrono> it's being weurd
<brendan_> um, anyways Mrono, I'm still trying to wrap my mind around your problem
<Mrono> lol
<brendan_> it seems to me that your driver isn't behaving properly... did you compile it, or is it just part of kubuntu
<Mrono> part of kubuntu
<Mrono> that's right kopete
<Mrono> DIE!
<Mrono> ah
<Mrono> downloading at 350kb/s is great
<Mrono> I wonder how bad setting up linux would have been if I had been on dial-up
<brendan_> yeah, that would be unfortunate, lol
<brendan_> um, ok, if it's not detecting the hardware on its own, I suspect you may need to do a kernel recompile with a driver from source
<brendan_> maybe there's something specific about your hardware that's not working, or maybe the kubuntu driver is old
<brendan_> not sure
<Mrono> um
<Mrono> just how bad is it going to be to do a kernal compile
<Mrono> ooo
<Mrono> if I do that
<Mrono> I need to add in some other things as well
<Mrono> such as toshiba support
<Tulga> hi all! I want install xgl on dapper 4. please suggest me good howto
<Snake__> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu and #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<Mrono> wait a minue
<Mrono> you guys ever use kconfigure
<Mrono> sigh
<xwolf-> is there a way to disable kopete's auto-correction feat?
<Mrono> i'm recompilile kopete
<Mrono> huh
<brendan_> ok jolt, I've got my *best guess* as to what will work
<xwolf-> annoying thingie lol
<Mrono> what is it
<Jolt> brendan, k
<Mrono> um ok
<brendan_> http://bitsmithy.net/jolt.txt
<brendan_> give or take a bit, those are the basic steps
<brendan_> but it may or may not work very well... I'll try to be on tomorrow when you've got a computer to compare it against
<brendan_> ok Mrono, sorry about that, I'm back now
<Mrono> np
<Jolt> much appreciated
<brendan_> kernel compiles take a while if you're not used to them
<brendan_> yep, no worries jolt
<Mrono> i'm busy recompiling kopete
<Jolt> brendan, what time GMT are you likely to be on tomo?
<brendan_> they're a bit tricky to get your head around, because there're a lot of options (linux basically supports *everything* made in the last 30 years)
<Tulga> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu and #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<Mrono> i soooo want thato work
<Mrono> but nooo
<Mrono> mine has to be fussy
<Mrono> hmmmmm
<Mrono> define dapper
<brendan_> um...not sure jolt, I've got some stuff I need to get done tomorrow, but I'm hoping to be on by maybe... 17:00 or 18:00 GMT
<Mrono> !dapper
<brendan_> next version after breezy
<Mrono> ah
<Mrono> flight cd 4
<Jolt> brendan, k, again much appreciated... thanks
<brendan_> yep, no worries
<brendan_> glad to help
<tristanmike> i'm back for more, lol
<tristanmike> when I try to download a file with Konqueror, it opens Kate and doesn't save it, any suggestions/
<tristanmike> ?
<brendan_> err... it's probably on the server side, I'd guess their mime settings are wrong
<tristanmike> kde-look.org?
<brendan_> as to a solution, there's always right click/save link as
<brendan_> lol, well, hard to say
<tristanmike> that saves a file called "download.php"
<brendan_> might be on your end then
<brendan_> oh
<brendan_> I see
<brendan_> um... firefox?
<adub_> how do you associate with an AP
<brendan_> some other browser other than konqueror is probably the easiest solution
<tristanmike> yeah, that works, but that's a "band-aid" but I suppose I can't expect sites to work with konqueror, but kde-look.org, lol
<brendan_> not sure of the exact cause... usually it's because they don't have mime set up properly, and the file says it's download.php, not whatever extension is expected
<brendan_> lol, yeah
<brendan_> it's kinda a weird system
<brendan_> I've run across that before, but I never really looked for a solution, since I usually use firefox anyways
<brendan_> hmmm, those xgl videos do look cool
<Mrono> man
<Mrono> I sure do enjoy a good clean configure and make install
<brendan_> lol, your kopete install?
<Mrono> bah
<Mrono> not yet
<Mrono> still missing a few things
<brendan_> ah
<Mrono> it's like a scavenger hunt everythime i install something
<Mrono> go find this file
<Mrono> go find this lib
<brendan_> anyways, as far as your kernel compile goes, I can help you through it if you like, but I think maybe not tonight, lol
<brendan_> if you haven't done it before, it can take a while
<Mrono> tomorrow
<brendan_> yep, I'm hoping to be on
<Mrono> fun thing
<brendan_> I'm on reading week right now, so I've got a bit of time :)
<Mrono> I installed a run as user program
<Mrono> so I can run konq a root
<Mrono> make my life easier
<brendan_> well, you know that kdesu will do that?
<Mrono> sure
<Mrono> lol
<brendan_> i.e. kdesu konqueror
<Mrono> I saw it in synaptic
<brendan_> ah, k
<Mrono> everytime I open synaptic I install 20 things
<brendan_> yeah, I know what you mean with that, lol
<brendan_> I still do most of my work with apt-get, but the graphical tools are handy for seeing what's available
<brendan_> though you can also do:
<brendan_> apt-cache pkgnames | grep whatever
<Mrono> lots of text confuses me
<Mrono> lol
<Mrono> that's why I like Kconfigure
<brendan_> yeah, I used Debian long before ubuntu exists, so I did most of it from the command line
<Mrono> ah
<Mrono> i'm a linux newb
<Mrono> so a gui is alot easier
<brendan_> actually, at one point, I had Debian woody running on a 100 MHz, 16MB of ram pentium notebook
<brendan_> no X, but it ran a webserver, ssh, etc. quite nicely
<Mrono> lol
<brendan_> it was fun
<Mrono> I have win 2000 server running on a 233mhz 128mb ram
<brendan_> even played mp3's if there wasn't much else running
<Mrono> laptop
<brendan_> hmmm, didn't know it'd run on that
<Mrono> yep
<Mrono> very well acually
<Mrono> two windrops
<brendan_> XP needs (supposedly) 300 MHz and 64 MB of ram
<Mrono> 1 mirc
<Mrono> and a few other misc
<Mrono> and the processor is only at 3%
<brendan_> of course, anything less than about 500 MHz and 128 MB of ram will barely boot
<brendan_> and even that...
<brendan_> cool
<Mrono> I ran xp on that machine
<Mrono> main computer
<CellarDoor> my computer came with xp
<CellarDoor> 256meg of ram
<Mrono> if I didn't need mirc on it
<CellarDoor> ran like a dog
<brendan_> yeah, I'm running a debian server that I use as a remote X server/dvd movie machine, etc. in my room, but this computer that i'm on now is a thinkpad
<Mrono> i'd run slax on it
<brendan_> cool
<Mrono> this suckers horrible
<Mrono> and I hate toshiba for building it
<brendan_> the thinkpad I'm on now is a 1500 MHz Centrino with 1400x1050 screen res and 512 mb of ram
<Mrono> and you'll see why once you see the vid
<brendan_> dual booting xp pro and kubuntu (I occasionally need XP)
<Mrono> ditto
<Mrono> woah
<Mrono> they acually stopped selling finally
<brendan_> over the course of the last couple of years, this computer has had knoppix, debian, gentoo, debian, more debian, and kubuntu on it
<brendan_> done a few reinstalls, lol
<brendan_> gentoo is fun
<brendan_> but it's a lot of work
<brendan_> really speedy though
<brendan_> but kubuntu is so easy
<CellarDoor> I bought this computer a couple of years ago... first PC I had bought in years... since Win98 ran fast on much lesser systems I was really annoyed to find WinXP running like a slug on an AthonXP2800+... everyone was telling me, "you really need 512meg for it to run well"... I thought "get lost" and started playing with Linux...
<brendan_> lol, yeah
<brendan_> I have mixed feelings about XP
<brendan_> I think that XP and 98 SE are about the only decent versions made recently... used winME for a while and it really turned me off of Windows
<Mrono> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006ZKIK6/102-6152066-1521714?v=glance&n=541966
<brendan_> but for most people, I've gotta admit, Linux just isn't there yet
<Mrono> that's mine
<Mrono> win me is horrible
<Mrono> black spot on windows
<brendan_> crazy
<brendan_> lol, yeah
<Mrono> yeah
<brendan_> although its defrag utility isn't bad
<CellarDoor> I am "most people"
<tristanmike> if I can interject, only not there because of third party support, like games and other popular software
<CellarDoor> I'm running kubuntu
<CellarDoor> its not that hard
<Mrono> it's got a ati radon 9000
<Mrono> 129mb SHARED mem
<Mrono> 128*
<brendan_> yeah, don't get me wrong, I like linux a lot better, lol, I run it for most things
<Mrono> keep in mind
<Mrono> this came out after the 9800
<Mrono> and toshiba has the audasity to put a 9000 in it
<CellarDoor> as someone who still considers himself a linux n00b, I'm much happier with kubuntu than I ever was with XP
<brendan_> fair enough
<Mrono> it will take awhile for me to be haooy with linux
<CellarDoor> And I dont mind having to simply make sure I buy linux friendly hardware
<brendan_> I've actually been playing with vmware player lately
<Mrono> at the moment i'd be happy to scrap this and reformat with winxp pro
<brendan_> well, for better or worse, XP has the market inertia
<brendan_> but linux is certainly moving up
<Mrono> I can't wait till beta 2 of vista comes out
<Mrono> yeah
<Mrono> I want KDE 4
<Mrono> it's the vista of linux
<brendan_> lol, indeed
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<CellarDoor> thats one reason I think Apple wont open OSX up and sell it on PC's in general... apart from the fact that they've never done something like that, It would open up OSX to the same hardware support issues that face Linux... and I dare say that Linux would come of better unless Apple could muster broad support from hardware suppliers prior to such a release...
<brendan_> the thing that bugs me about vista is that, from what I've read, you're going to need a workstation class video card just to be able to run the user interface
<CellarDoor> brendan_: I think thats only if you want to use "aero glass"
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, and you can't really turn too much of it off either, from what I've heard.
<brendan_> yeah, part of the advantage that apple's always had is that they build on closed hardware
<Mrono> yeah
<Mrono> brb
<CellarDoor> no, you can still run Vista in "classic" mode (a la Win98 look)
<brendan_> they know *exactly* what hardware the user's going to have, so they don't have to make everything run on anything
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh, OK
<brendan_> yeah, true enough
<brendan_> although, from what I've heard, most of the advances they're touting are user-interface oriented
<CellarDoor> not advances
<brendan_> though I'm sure there's lots of stuff under the hood as well
<CellarDoor> ripoffs
<brendan_> haha, true
<CellarDoor> I cant think of one "feature" that Microsoft is gonna push on Vista that other OSes dont already have...
<CheeseBurgerMan> Well, there's those who invent, and those who make a living off taking others inventions. ;)
<CellarDoor> I mean... image gallery ? Come on !
<brendan_> lol
<CellarDoor> Gadgets ? erm...
<brendan_> they dropped all the "My ..." names, anc changed them to just "Computer" and "Documents"
<CellarDoor> a la Widgets, a la Konfabulator...
<CellarDoor> security ? *scoff*
<brendan_> which, to be fair, apple also ripped off, didn't they?
<CellarDoor> oh yeah
<CheeseBurgerMan> CellarDoor: Sure, but it has more security built in to it than XP does.
<CellarDoor> CheeseBurgerMan: XP has security ?
<CellarDoor> ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Exactly. ;)
<CellarDoor> hehe
<CheeseBurgerMan> XP has the Windows firewall if you have SP2 - that's about it...
<CheeseBurgerMan> Vista adds WIndows Defender.
<CellarDoor> hey you know about a couple of virii or worms that apparently can infect Apple systems ?
<CellarDoor> recent things
<CheeseBurgerMan> The "trojan-horse" thing?
<CellarDoor> I was reading an article earlier that was from about middle of last year
<brendan_> ooh, "Windows Defender"... exciting sounding
<CellarDoor> that basically predicted such a thing would happen
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yes, it's icon is even a shield! How can that be bad? :P
<CellarDoor> Vista wont have "too much" security
<natex> anyone have a reason not to use a single 250 GB partition?
<CellarDoor> If it does, Microsoft wont make any money entering the market for security software ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Vista and "too much security" don't belong in the same sentence.
<CheeseBurgerMan> natex: Yeah, I don't have a 250GB drive. :P
<natex> :)
<brendan_> well, to be fair, it *is* supposed to run with non-administrator privelages (a la every operating system other than windows)
<brendan_> so I guess that could be considered to be a feature
<CheeseBurgerMan> At least, an advancement.
<CheeseBurgerMan> to the modern day.
<CheeseBurgerMan> well
<Mrono> I had Windows oncare
<CheeseBurgerMan> maybe not 'modern' ideas there.
<Mrono> onecare*
<Mrono> good program
<Mrono> antivirus
<Mrono> firewall
<CellarDoor> What really erks me is that M$ with all their billions, cant to anything better than rip off others (and that, belatedly)... the propaganda is always the same, and people keep falling for it... Ive seen it all before, back in the 90's... I assure you, they havent changed...
<Mrono> and i had microsoft antispyware beta
<CheeseBurgerMan> Mrono: Oh. I use AntiVir. MS antispyware, Spybot, Adware, and Kerio Personal Firewall
<CheeseBurgerMan> Adaware*
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<brendan_> http://blog.washingtonpost.com/securityfix/2006/02/microsoft_antispyware_deleting_1.html
<Mrono> uh
<brendan_> this is a great article on so many levels...
<brendan_> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> Although I haven't used any of them in awhile - Windows won't detect my wireless network. :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol, I heard about that.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hilarious. :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> (or however you spell that)
<CellarDoor> brendan_: hahaha thats so funny.... not that Microsoft havent done anything like that before ;)
<CellarDoor> I smell a court case on the horizon
<Mrono> arg
<brendan_> haha, no, it's "beta quality" software
<Mrono> no matter how many packages i install i still get
<Mrono> configure: WARNING: Could not find ilbc headers or libs. Please install ilbc package from http://www.linphone.org if you want iLBC codec support in Kopete Jabber plugin.
<CellarDoor> hehe
<brendan_> that means that MIcrosoft isn't held accountable for anything
<CheeseBurgerMan> Even if it is Giant Anti-Spyware - which was a non-beta program.
<brendan_> huh
<brendan_> I've never compiled kopete
<CellarDoor> I love it
<Mrono> i've got the package
<Mrono> i just installed it twice
<CellarDoor> Microsoft spokesperson: "oops, wonder how that got there"
<brendan_> on the other hand, do you actually use voip in jabber through kopete?
<Mrono> no but
<CheeseBurgerMan> Mrono: I know how you feel - Firefox does that for me, can't find a lib that I actually have.
<Mrono> google chat uses it
<CheeseBurgerMan> Wierd.
<brendan_> ah
<brendan_> fair enough, hadn't thought of that
<CheeseBurgerMan> Gaim! ;)
<Mrono> kopeteutils_private.cpp:50: warning: unused parameter 'action'
<Mrono> kopetelistview.cpp: In constructor 'Kopete::UI::ListView::ListView::Private::Private()':
<Mrono> kopetelistview.cpp:160: warning: 'Kopete::UI::ListView::ListView::Private::mouseNavigation' will be initialized after
<Mrono> kopetelistview.cpp:131: warning:   'QStyle::SubControl Kopete::UI::ListView::ListView::Private::pressedControl'
<Mrono> kopetelistview.cpp:162: warning:   when initialized here
<Mrono> fair
<CellarDoor> hey, if there's a google chat plugin for kopete, let me know :D
<Mrono> it IS beta
<Mrono> get the beta
<Mrono> i think it's in there
<CellarDoor> last time I looked they only supported gaim
<tristanmike> there's a possiblity that microsoft will have ad's on their welcome screen for vista too
<CellarDoor> argh
<CellarDoor> and music ?
<tristanmike> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Vista-Antitrust-Case-In-The-Making-17865.shtml
<Mrono> Kopete now features experimental support for Google Talk voice chats.
<CellarDoor> please dont say there's music
<brendan_> hehe, for some reason I find that funny and not worrying
<CheeseBurgerMan> CellarDoor: As Mrono said, Google Talk uses the Jabber protocol, so it should work with any Jabber client.
<CellarDoor> Mrono: excellent
<CellarDoor> oh ok
<CheeseBurgerMan> Heh, guess we need an Adblock for Windows now, and not just Firefox. ;)
<CellarDoor> pardon my n00bness
<CheeseBurgerMan> NP - we're all n00bs at some point.
<Mrono> you know whats better then a quick clean install?
<CellarDoor> :)
<Mrono> an install that sails through after you've had to hunt for 3-4 packages
<CheeseBurgerMan> Mrono:  A quick clean install with ads!
<CheeseBurgerMan> oh. :P
<Mrono> ha!
<Mrono> lol
<brendan_> yeah, I know what you mean
<brendan_> it's kinda satisfying to finally get it to work
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah.
<CheeseBurgerMan> I spent two days trying to get my wireless working in here.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Felt great when it worked. ;)
<Mrono> woah
<robotgeek_away>  /nick robotgeek
<Mrono> is it possible to run KDE on mac
<brendan_> I feel like I need a cooler name... that underscore is starting to get rediculous
<Mrono> true
<brendan_> afaik, it is
<robotgeek> Mrono: i tht i read it somewhere
<CheeseBurgerMan> Heh
<Mrono> darn
<CheeseBurgerMan> A friend of mine is trying to do that too. :P
<Mrono> man
<Mrono> this is quite the install
<Mrono> still going
<CellarDoor> ah qca-tls is already installed... excellent
<CellarDoor> ooh this is exciting
<flamingmonkey> huh, well, who would have thought that'd be in use
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> I've actually never had CheeseBurgerMan be in use. :D
<brendan_> hmmm
<Mrono> lol
<brendan_> lol
<brendan_> ah well
<brendan_> I'll have to come up with something sleek and exciting sounding
<CheeseBurgerMan> brendan_: become greaseballofdoom
<CheeseBurgerMan> :D
<brendan_> you know, like with 6000 on the end
<Mrono> darnit
<Mrono> it didn't work
<brendan_> lol, nah, I'm good
<CheeseBurgerMan> :P
<brendan_> greaseballofdoom is probably taken anyways, such a prime name and all
<Mrono> but you know what
<CellarDoor> erm.. what is google's talk server ?
<brendan_> I feel like it's talk.google.com
<CellarDoor> I just used talk.google.com and got an unknown host
<brendan_> but I havent' checked that
<brendan_> ah
<Mrono> idk
<CheeseBurgerMan> brendan_: Yeah, those grease balls are everywhere.
<flamingxmonkey> well, that one's not taken
<CellarDoor> oh... my jabber ID is prolly already in use...
<Mrono> hey
<Mrono> how do you install .jar
<flamingxmonkey> usually a .jar is just runnable with the java runtime
<flamingxmonkey> java *.jar
<flamingxmonkey> or something like that
<flamingxmonkey> you might need to give it the path
<Mrono> uh
* Mrono is a linux noob
* CheeseBurgerMan is as well. :P
<CellarDoor> I'm not getting anywhere here
<flamingxmonkey> hmmm, ok, well, I've got this name registered now, so I guess this is what I'll use
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol, that works.
<flamingxmonkey> yeah, it's fun at least
<CellarDoor> oh... you have to have a google mail address to use google talk ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> I guess. I've never bothered with it.
<CellarDoor> what a pain
<flamingxmonkey> yeah, I think you do
<CellarDoor> "dont be evil" my arse
<flamingxmonkey> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> hehe
<flamingxmonkey> well, they've put themselves in a bit of a position lately
<gamma> cups works for me on dapper :D!!!
<Snake__> cups?
<flamingxmonkey> common unix printing system
<Snake__> ah
<gamma> only issue i have now with dapper is kaffeine sometimes crashes konqueror using embedded files from websites
<gamma> not exactly sure how to fix it either..
<CellarDoor> argh
<CellarDoor> there doesnt seem to be any sign up info on the gmail page other than "sign up using your mobile phone"
<CellarDoor> what the hell is that !
<gamma> CellarDoor: give me your current email addy ill send you an invite
<Mrono> oh
<Mrono> I couldhave as well
<gamma> i think anyone could.. 99 invites left :P
<gamma> i think they should keep the registration system like this
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol, I think I have that many too
<flamingxmonkey> I probably do, lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> Together, we can invite the channel! ;)
<flamingxmonkey> hmmm, yeah 100 left
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<gamma> you could send invites to yourself and have 1billion invites after a while :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<gamma> for a massive 1billion*2GB of storage
<CheeseBurgerMan> yeah, but I haven't even used up my current HDD. :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Although it'd be a nice backup. :P
<gamma> how do you guys like my current ss? http://home.cfl.rr.com/gamma/images/ss-kde.png
<CheeseBurgerMan> Looks good.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Nice high resolution. :P
<flamingxmonkey> if I recall correctly, there was a project a little while back to make a linux kernel driver to allow you to use multiple, distributed gmail accounts as a hard drive
<flamingxmonkey> so you could chain them together, and just mount them like a standard block device
<_mefisto> kontact keeps crashing on me with a sigsegv
<gamma> flamingxmonkey: yea.. i remember that.. you could mount gmail accounts as hard drives
<flamingxmonkey> http://www.tipmonkies.com/2005/05/08/use-gmail-as-an-extra-hard-drive/
<gamma> 1600x1200 on a 15" laptop.. gotta love it
<CheeseBurgerMan> Wow
<admrl_> amarok 1.4!!!
<CheeseBurgerMan> I have a 14" running 1280x768
<flamingxmonkey> yeah, I'm running 1400x1050, but you outdue me by one :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> http://img161.imageshack.us/img161/8695/snapshot28aj.png <---My screenshot
<gamma> i don't mine 1024x768 as long as i'm using a good window manager
<CheeseBurgerMan> Whoa. I just tried to type into the Gaim on my screenshot. :P
<gamma> in kde i dont even use multiple desktops.. too much of a pain to manage
<CheeseBurgerMan> gamma: same.
<CheeseBurgerMan> i don't want to think about what's on what desktop.
<gamma> CheeseBurgerMan: why aren't you using konversation?
<CheeseBurgerMan> I like Gaim. :P
<gamma> eww :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<gamma> gaim-2.0 looks gross and breaks everything good in gaim-1.5
<CheeseBurgerMan> I don't have 2.0 ;)
<gamma> good man :P
<gamma> admrl_: yea amarok1.4 rocks
<gamma> i used to hate amarok, but i must have been stupid before
<CellarDoor> finally... my gmail account is registered.... arrrgghhhgh !
* CheeseBurgerMan uses XMMS.
<gamma> osd, query, podcasts and dynamic mode rules
* Snake__ doesnt understand dynamic mode..
<admrl_> ive been working on graphic design for amarok
<CellarDoor> dynamic mode is rather cool
<CheeseBurgerMan> AmaroK doesn't seem to recognise the soundcard, but I've gotta restore my backup and get my music back before I can see if it was a quirk in my install.
<gamma> CheeseBurgerMan: try another backend..
<Snake__> I dont understand how it owrks
<CellarDoor> yeah
<Snake__> or what it does for that matter
<CellarDoor> get rid of gstreamer
<CheeseBurgerMan> sir, yes sir!
<CheeseBurgerMan> :P
<Snake__> Get xine
<gamma> Snake__: it's basically random mode, but it always keeps the list full
<CellarDoor> its erm... well... dynamic :D
<gamma> xine ftw
<Snake__> gamma: I just tell it to put my whole collection in the player..
<Snake__> lol
<CellarDoor> It adds songs to the list it thinks you like
<gamma> my current amarok theme is slow and laggy, but looks so cool
<gamma> Snake__: how many songs is that roughly?
<CellarDoor> my amarok is unthemed atm
<CellarDoor> plain ol amarok
<gamma> ew :P
<Snake__> gamma: collection count is at 1306 tracks
<CellarDoor> hehe
<CheeseBurgerMan> Only 1300? ;)
<Snake__> Yea :-/
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> Im workin on uppin it ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
* Snake__ is gettin a job again soon
<CellarDoor> but I'm using baghira for my kde, so plain looks alright
<gamma> i useed to add my whole playlist like that, but it was too annoying to shift between tracks and i don't like to listen to everything in order.. or everything totally random
<gamma> CellarDoor: got a ss?
<Snake__> gamma: how do I use dynamic mode?
<CellarDoor> ss ?
<Snake__> screenshot
<gamma> are you on 1.4? or 1.3.8?
<CellarDoor> oh
<Snake__> gamma: me?
<gamma> yea
<Snake__> 1.3.8 is my regular player
<Snake__> but I been playin with 1.4
<Snake__> Freakin awesome player
<Snake__> (just give me directions to 1.3.8 :) )
<gamma> go to playlists and select random mix in dynamic mode
<gamma> or there should be a little cube icon in the status bar on the bottom
<Mrono> hey
<Snake__> wow...this isnt to smart is it..
<Snake__> lol
<Mrono> how do I install .jar
<gamma> Mrono: like a firefox theme?
<Mrono> no
<Mrono> like a program I downloaded
<gamma> oh.. i thought jars were java zips
<CellarDoor> gamma: do you want this screenshot ?
<gamma> oh
<gamma> yea
<flamingxmonkey> http://bitsmithy.net/screen.png if anybody's interested
<gamma> didn't see the dcc :P
<CellarDoor> my desktop is pretty ordinary
<Mrono> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=126211&package_id=139264&release_id=369397
<flamingxmonkey> mine's simple enough
<flamingxmonkey> err, or not
<gamma> Mrono: try java -jar jarfile.here
<Mrono> http://mrono.net/main/photos/computer/desktop02232006.png
<Mrono> mine
<Mrono> I can extract it with ark
<flamingxmonkey> seems it didn't update my new screenshot
<Snake__> flamingxmonkey: I like your window manager
<gamma> flamingxmonkey: intersting color choices :P
<CellarDoor> ah not bad
<Snake__> gamma: wanna see intresting colors?
<Mrono> is that KDE?
<flamingxmonkey> is that the thing with the purple stripe?
<admrl_> snake hes using kde
<gamma> yea
<flamingxmonkey> that's the screenshot I was working on with the guy earlier
<Snake__> hang on
<flamingxmonkey> I actually use crystal normally... seems that the screenshot didn't update properly
<Snake__> admrl_: I ment his window theme
<Snake__> okay?
<Snake__> lol
<gamma> Mrono: that shroom ss is like 7 years old ;) still looks good though
<admrl_> haha
<Gyoza> I'm building a PC for my brother.  nforce2.  X randomly restarts.  What the heck?
<gamma> CellarDoor: looks good
<CellarDoor> Mrono is that crystal windecos ?
<Mrono> just crystal
<Snake__> gamma: here
<Snake__> http://img67.imageshack.us/img67/6357/sweet23dr.jpg
<Snake__> mine
<Snake__> ;)
<Mrono> shroom?
<gamma> my progress bars @ amarok don't work
<gamma> dunno how yours are working
<CellarDoor> whoah
<Snake__> hehe
<CellarDoor> hey I dont mind that Snake__
<gamma> Snake__: is that your everday desktop?
<Snake__> gamma: It was for about 3 months
<Snake__> gamma: its blue now
<CellarDoor> its loud and erm... pink... but I like it
<Snake__> :)
<admrl_> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<CellarDoor> oh
<gamma> i'm in a dark room and my shirt just glowed purple when i opened that window
<gamma> very BRIGHT
<CellarDoor> I see what you've done
<CellarDoor> I used to have that wallpaper
<arthomps> anybody got input on getting audigy z2 driver to be used instead of onboard pos sound?
<Snake__> LOL gamma !
<Snake__> gamma: you would like my flux box ;) Pure black with gray text :)
<gamma> haha that's too dark :P
<admrl_> oh i used to LOVE fluxbox
<gamma> i tried a peach desktop once
<Snake__> how did that work out?
<gamma> it was alright.. easy on the eyes and kinda relaxing
<gamma> red desktops or bright blue make me frusterated
<CellarDoor> I like xfce
<Snake__> heh
<CellarDoor> its a littly crashy atm though
<CheeseBurgerMan> Mine's green, black, and purple. :P
<admrl_> mine is greenish right now
<admrl_> i did a really full vista like look
<CheeseBurgerMan> Desktop that is, not window manager. ;)
<gamma> http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/showimage.php?i=1938&c=3 was my old desktop
<CellarDoor> Snake__: what are you using as a dockapp at the bottom of your desktop ?
<Snake__> CellarDoor: Kicker
<admrl_> http://img492.imageshack.us/img492/8080/vistalook13bo.jpg
<Snake__> CellarDoor: I have kicker all over the place
<admrl_> this is an old vista one i did
<CellarDoor> oh
<gamma> admrl_: is that true transparency?
<Snake__> This is my current, and will stay like this one for a while
<Snake__> http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/773/untitled8by.jpg
<CheeseBurgerMan> And that is what happens when you press "signoff" in Gaim instead of "Preferences"
<gamma> Snake__: wtf is that hting in the top left corner?
<gamma> haha
<Snake__> gamma: just what it says :)
<Snake__> its a sk theme I made
<flamingxmonkey> hmm, got my proper screenshot up
<gamma> no the bar graph thingy i mean
<flamingxmonkey> http://bitsmithy.net/screen1.png
<Snake__> gamma: Hmm? OHH
<Snake__> Thats my wifi
<admrl_> gamma where...?
<Snake__> Handy lil tool
<gamma> oho
<gamma> admrl_: in your vista shot
<admrl_> the toolbar..?
<admrl_> i mean panel
<gamma> nooo the windows
<gamma> or is that via composite
<admrl_> no there isnt transparency
<Snake__> does vista have trans?
<admrl_> i think it will
<admrl_> im not going to try
<admrl_> it
<admrl_> i know that :D
<Snake__> me neither
<gamma> http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/4354/screenshot20060221busy6ht.png is a nice desktop
<Snake__> admrl_: MS is going to be charging for their spyware software now
<gamma> that's going to be free i heard
<Snake__> gamma: you herd wrong
<Snake__> hang on
<admrl_> im sticking with linux
<Snake__> same
<admrl_> i think im going to try openSuSe
<gamma> i thought they were going to bundle it with vista or something
<Snake__> admrl_: suse is very nice
<admrl_> they have apt
<admrl_> :D!!!
<gamma> admrl_: don't try the betas
<Snake__> gamma: yes for $50 a year
* admrl_ likes apt
<flamingxmonkey> the one you just posted looks nice, gamma
<gamma> i got rid of my windows partition so i could care list
<Mrono> yeah
<gamma> thx
<flamingxmonkey> it's nice and clean
<Snake__> gamma: http://www.zdnetindia.com/news/business/stories/134053.html
<robotgeek> 
<Mrono> btw
<Mrono> gamma
<Mrono> what's the controller for amarok by your start menu
<admrl_> Snake__: wasnt it you that wanted to know how to watch videos on the command line
<Snake__> lol yea
<admrl_> i foudn that out awhile back
<gamma> Snake__: that's their antivirus.. not spyware :P
<admrl_> install mplayer and aalib
<Snake__> gamma: thats their whole deal.
<admrl_> mplayer -vo aa *video*
<Snake__> gamma: read it
<admrl_> renders in ascii :D
<Snake__> admrl_: sweet, ill check it out
<Snake__> :)
<gamma> oh.. yea but they also said they're going to have the spyware thing seperate for download too or something..
* gamma finishes reading :P
<Snake__> who know..they will be charging to update thier OS in due time
<admrl_> or if you install caca mplayer -vo caca *video*
<gamma> Mrono: what.. the launcher thingy?
<admrl_> for ansi
<Mrono> the amarok controller
<tristanmike> gamma, how do you get the amarok highlighted selection rounded like that?
<Snake__> admrl_: no aalib in repos??
<admrl_> libaa1..?
<admrl_> maybe
<admrl_> tristanmike thats 1.4 beta
<Snake__> !info aalib1
<ubotu> aalib1: (ascii art library - transitional package), section libs, is optional. Version: 1.4p5-28ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 28 kB
<Snake__> thats it
<admrl_> i made the currenttrackbar
<gamma> tristanmike: that's the new amarok-1.4bta1
<admrl_> caca renders in color
<gamma> beta*
<tristanmike> mmmm...
<Snake__> admrl_: is caca better?
<admrl_> no
<admrl_> it renders in color tho
<admrl_> lol
<Snake__> ah ok
<Snake__> now I cant find my vids
<Snake__> lol
<admrl_> for awhile i even had my webcam rendering in ascii
<Snake__> nice
<flamingxmonkey> that's great
<admrl_> haha
<gamma> Snake__: http://www.google.com/search?q=microsoft+antispyware+to+remain+free&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<gamma> :P
<Snake__> lol
<tristanmike> Snake__, how did you get the graident in your bottom panel?
<admrl_> its just an image
<admrl_> it will stretch it to the right size
<Mrono> the amarok controller, how
<admrl_> use inkscape make a gradient
<Snake__> very seet admrl_
<Snake__> sweet*
<gamma> Mrono: the tray icon?
<admrl_> http://admrlpix.tripod.com/dktoppix/asciicam1.jpg
<Mrono> no
<Mrono> the ipod looking thing
<Mrono> it looks like itunes when it's in mini mode
<admrl_> thats my webcam
<Snake__> lol
<Mrono> lol
<admrl_> you gotta step back to see it
<Snake__> its amazing how fast this thing renders
<CheeseBurgerMan> hehe
<gamma> what ss are you looking at Mrono?
<admrl_> ya i know
<Mrono> http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/4354/screenshot20060221busy6ht.png
<Mrono> that's yours isn't it
<Snake__> admrl_: and its only using 49% of my lil P3's power
<admrl_> haha
<admrl_> we have a new no cover icon in amarok today
<admrl_> the svn
<Mrono> I don't think I want to bleed
<Snake__> admrl_: I wonder if that works in a full CLI enviroment..
<flamingxmonkey> seems that it should
<flamingxmonkey> if it's really just text
<flamingxmonkey> anyways, I'm off all
<flamingxmonkey> cheers
<Snake__> Brb im gonna find out
<gamma> Mrono: oh no.. that's some other guys
<Mrono> oh
<gamma> i dunno what the player is.. probably like a superkaramba thingy
<Snake__> HOLY CRAP IT DOES
<Snake__> admrl_: LOL I CAN WATCH VIDS ON SERVER INSTALLS
<gamma> brb
<admrl_> Snake__ what are you can you do..?
<admrl_> ive never heard of cli
<Snake__> admrl_: are you being serious.
<Snake__> rofl.
<admrl_> lol i am
<CellarDoor> admrl_: command line interface
<Snake__> Command Line Input...terminal...console..
<Snake__> kik
<Snake__> lol*
<admrl_> ok
<CellarDoor> or that yeah
<CellarDoor> :P
<robotgeek> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<Snake__> admrl_: I just alt+ctrl+f1 and watched the movie
<admrl_> never heard anyone call it that
<Snake__> its pretty sweet
<admrl_> Snake__ i know
<CellarDoor> ah see, ubotu says I was right
<CellarDoor> ;)
<admrl_> thats how i use it
<Snake__> Hehe
<CellarDoor> Snake__: you didnt know you could play vids from a bash prompt ?
<admrl_> :0-:7 are my friends
<Snake__> ClayG: I knew I could, I didnt know how tho
<admrl_> you cant do it in konsole or terminal
<Snake__> Wow Mplayer is aawesome
* Snake__ plays music in terminal
<Snake__> hehe
<CellarDoor> I hate mplayer
<admrl_> Snake__ what do you use for music..?
<Snake__> admrl_: amarok
<admrl_> mp3123..?
<admrl_> i mean in the terminal
<admrl_> caca looses it in the terminal tho
<Snake__> admrl_: dont really play music in the terminal
<admrl_> oh
<CellarDoor> $play coolmusic.mp3
<admrl_> aplay works too
<CellarDoor> aplay ?
<admrl_> yep
<Snake__> for?
<CellarDoor> whats the difference ?
<admrl_> aplay -t WAV song.wav
<CellarDoor> I'm actually getting into The Church's Starfish album
<CellarDoor> not sure if this is a good thing
<admrl_> at my school ive been using terminal for alot
<admrl_> im making scripts for a radio station that doesnt need to be touched
<admrl_> just let it go
<admrl_> where you can vote for songs and such
<CellarDoor> I'm gonna buy a book to work my way through
<admrl_> work your way through what..?
<CellarDoor> I know there's online resources, but I like the idea of working my way through a book
<Snake|Sleep> Night guys
<CellarDoor> nite Snake|Sleep
<admrl_> CellarDoor bash..?
<Snake|Sleep> Thanks admrl_ for the aa hint :)
<admrl_> oh yep
<admrl_> anytime
<admrl_> CellarDoor if your just learning bash and dont know much about programming learn arrays and loops
<admrl_> they are the most important thing you can learn starting out
<CellarDoor> admrl_: I'm thinking of getting this - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0131478230/qid=1140669418/sr=2-1/ref=pd_bbs_b_2_1/002-2402939-9300824?s=books&v=glance&n=283155
<admrl_> get one that only covers bash
<admrl_> i made the mistake of getting a unix shell book
<CellarDoor> I'm a n00b, and the reviews of this book are pretty good
<admrl_> do you know what a shell is..?
<CellarDoor> yeah
<admrl_> bash or ash and such
<CellarDoor> yeah
<admrl_> goes on and on
<admrl_> well learn bash
<admrl_> thats the linux shell
<admrl_> if you get a book that covers to many shells it gets really confusing trying to read the book
<CellarDoor> yeah it covers bash and tcsh
<admrl_> ya that should be good
<CellarDoor> yeah pretty much everything uses bash
<admrl_> not too expencive either
<admrl_> expensive*
* admrl_ thinks about how he should really learn to spell
<admrl_> :)
<CellarDoor> :)
<CellarDoor> I see some shocking spelling on IRC
<admrl_> lol oh ya..?
<admrl_> whats the worst youve seen
<CellarDoor> no
<CellarDoor> :P
<admrl_> lol
<admrl_> i reallly need to rework the current track bar in amarok
<CellarDoor> A Practical Guide to Linux: Commands, Editors, and Shell Programming. Looks good. I need to start learning something...
<admrl_> i just noticed how bad it looks in one of those screenshots
<CellarDoor> lemme se
<CellarDoor> *lemmy see
<admrl_> http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/4354/screenshot20060221busy6ht.png
<admrl_> idk whos screenshot that is
<admrl_> but the bar shows a grey gradient in it
<CellarDoor> oh yeah I saw that shot
<CellarDoor> it has potential
<admrl_> its becuz when i made the bar i made it grey
<admrl_> and the gradient wasnt strong enough or something
<admrl_> or maybe to strong you shouldnt see grey thru it its jsut the way we are overlaying the color it makes it show up
<admrl_> like if you do a real overlay then it shows up perfect
<CellarDoor> I dont even have a clue how to make an amarok theme
<admrl_> im not talking about the theme
<CellarDoor> oh
<admrl_> i do graphic design on amarok
<CellarDoor> ooh
<admrl_> yep yep
<CellarDoor> is this for the next version ?
<admrl_> yep
<CellarDoor> cool
<Tulga> hi all! I Installed compiz-kde on dapper 4. but startx not working now. :(
<admrl_> Tulga how long have you been using linux..?
<Tulga> admrl_: 1 year
<admrl_> lol ok
<admrl_> if you where new i was going to say dont use dapper :)
<Mrono> who mentioned alt+ctrl+f11
<Tulga> admrl_: but I want to see xgl
<Mrono> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu and #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<Mrono> !tell tulga about xgl
<admrl_> Mrono me and Snake__ where talking about it
<CellarDoor> admrl_: I baghira'ify amarok and it looks loverly :P
<Mrono> just what does it do
<Mrono> I had to do a hard reboot
<admrl_> Mrono ctrl-alt-f1
<admrl_> not f11
<admrl_> it takes you to a fullscreen terminal
<Mrono> ah
<CellarDoor> I've been using kubuntu for about a year now
<Mrono> and how do you exit it
<admrl_> then ctrl-alt-f7
<CellarDoor> This is the longest I've used any distro... thats saying something
<admrl_> CellarDoor me to
<admrl_> i couldnt pick until i used ubuntu
<CellarDoor> yah
<admrl_> but sadly it is only becuz it uses a debian package manager
<admrl_> not becuz ubuntu is amazing :D
<admrl_> lol
<admrl_> since ive been using it ive found a few problems i dont like
<CellarDoor> I was considering Suse till I had a look at kubuntu... and I fell in love with apt... and kubuntu is simple... helps someone like me get to grips with things
<admrl_> CellarDoor Suse now uses apt
<CellarDoor> yeah I've heard about that
<CellarDoor> which is good
<InteliWasp> any of you guys good with wireless cards and non-satndard inf files?
<admrl_> i need to do a few icons before i go to sleep i still have like 4 undone currenttrack_bar icons for amarok to do
<admrl_> haha
<CellarDoor> I thought it was interesting that Suse 10 lets you install RPM's from any RPM distro too... though you'll have to put up with dependancy messages...
<admrl_> 12:57 and i start working
<Mrono> hmmm
<Mrono> stupid
<Mrono> me
<CellarDoor> Suse with apt sounds good... but its using kde 3.4
<Mrono> I hit it again before seeing how to get out of it
<Mrono> lol
<admrl_> so does ubuntu
<admrl_> but you can upgrade kde
<admrl_> im using 3.5.1
<CellarDoor> I'm using 3.5
<Mrono> 3.4.3 here
<CellarDoor> do I need to update my sources for 3.5.1 ?
<admrl_> lol if you want
<admrl_> only bug fixes
<CellarDoor> yeah I wasnt sure if it was worth it
<admrl_> 3.4 to 3.5 was amazing
<admrl_> im still in heaven from that update
<CellarDoor> roll on KDE4 :D
<admrl_> haha
<admrl_> going to need to eventually
<CellarDoor> I cant wait
<admrl_> im doing some things for kalzium and if i want to see anything i need qt4
<Mrono> really
<CellarDoor> yeh
<Mrono> whats changed from 3.4to 3.5
<InteliWasp> uh... can you help me or do I need to go somewere else?
<admrl_> InteliWasp maybe check the forums i dont know anything about it
<CellarDoor> InteliWasp: sorry, thats a bit beyond my knowledge :P
<admrl_> Mrono alot
<admrl_> its a need
<InteliWasp> oh well, thanks anyway
<Mrono> hmmmm
<admrl_> and upgrade konversation
<Mrono> i'll do it after I recompile my kernal tomorrow
<admrl_> your going to need to do it from source cuz there isnt an ubuntu package
<Mrono> I have konversation .14
<admrl_> but 0.19 is AMAZING
<Mrono> whoops
<Mrono> .18
<Mrono> really
<admrl_> compared to .18
<admrl_> ya
<Mrono> is it as good as mirc
<CellarDoor> I'm still using .18
<admrl_> i dont use mirc
<Mrono> I script on mirc
<CellarDoor> mIRC !!!??
<admrl_> ya kubuntu only has a deb for .18
<Mrono> yeah
<CellarDoor> mIRC is teh sux0r
<Mrono> where can i get the source for .19
<CellarDoor> I was on xchat till I discovered konversation
<admrl_> http://download.berlios.de/konversation/konversation-0.19.tar.bz2
<CellarDoor> konversation won me over
<admrl_> ya i was usinx xchat to
<admrl_> and i used bitchx or whatever for awhile
<admrl_> but i dont remember what side the x and the bitch are on
<admrl_> haha
<Dasnipa`> mirc scripting lol thats like visual basic programming
<Dasnipa`> just about as useless
<Dasnipa`> perl irc scripts > *
<admrl_> konversation .18 sucks for alot of channels
<Mrono> yes it does
<Mrono> omg yes ut does
<admrl_> .19 is WAY better
<Mrono> i ususally have like 15 or spo
<Mrono> hmm
<Mrono> just finished dl
<admrl_> its amazing
<admrl_> we need a package for it
<admrl_> but i dont know how to package debs
<Mrono> woah
* admrl_ thinks about alien
<Mrono> now that's a problem
<admrl_> whats the problem..?
<Mrono> guess what just crashed
<CellarDoor> how do I install .19 ?
<chavo> .19 is in dapper already
<Mrono> kicker
<admrl_> CellarDoor you need the source
<admrl_> then you gotta extract it
<Dasnipa`> or the dapper repo admrl_
<Mrono> crap
<admrl_> Dasnipa`: will it work fine..?
<Mrono> there we go
<Mrono> lol
<Dasnipa`> it most likely would... or you could wait 2 months for dapper stable to come out
<Mrono> so what does this require
<Mrono> or is it a clean install
<Mrono> brb
<Mrono> installing
* aseigo is pretty happy with .19 himself
<CellarDoor> bbl guys
<admrl_> i love .19
<chavo> it's hott
<admrl_> aseigo you use kubuntu..?
<aseigo> admrl_: on some machines here, yes
<admrl_> i didnt expect to see you in this room
<admrl_> alot more people use ubuntu than i thought
<Mrono> what are a few reason my wallpaper would dissapear
<admrl_> if you xkill it i think it will disapear
<Mrono> how do i get it back
<admrl_> im pretty sure that happened to me once..
<admrl_> lol i dont know i restarted
<Mrono> restart x?
<Mrono> ok
<admrl_> ctrl-alt-backspace
<aseigo> admrl_: i think kubuntu has some real promise in areas other distros don't... i've been helping a regional IT support company move from being a windows support company to a kubuntu support company over the last year, actually
<Mrono> i'll do that after i install konversatiuon
<aseigo> admrl_: which has been a rather interesting experience for everyone involved
<Mrono> hmm
<Mrono> very neat
<admrl_> ya it seems to
<aseigo> they still do windows related work, obviously, but almost all their new work is coming in the form of linux, and they use kubuntu for smb/sme installs
<aseigo> that and i like kubuntu too .. riddel's a great guy, and the distro is really taking shape
<admrl_> thats cool i tried using kubuntu in my school but the only box was a p2 and it went really really slow
<aseigo> Mrono: nah
<admrl_> haha
<aseigo> Mrono: just open a konsole and run kdesktop
<Mrono> nvm,
<Mrono> it was just the wallpaper
<Mrono> weird
<admrl_> lol
<Mrono> brb
<Mrono> restarting x
<aseigo> admrl_: less important than proc is mem obviously =) though we had a box at SCALE the other week with 64MB of ram running KDE on debian that was doing quite nicely
<aseigo> admrl_: and that was a PII550
<aseigo> admrl_: not a speed demon, obviously
<admrl_> ya definately
<admrl_> i had that box running debian at one point
<admrl_> it was soo slow and i thought setting up printers in kubuntu was alot easier then i found out about hplip
<admrl_> cups and lp confused me
<admrl_> ive only been using linux for a year and 2 months now tho
<Mrono> woah
<Mrono> different
<admrl_> like it..?
<admrl_> it needs to be in the backports
<tristanmike> I can't update my KDE menu using the Menu Editor, can someone lend a hand please?
<admrl_> tristanmike what do you mean update your kde menu
<tristanmike> like add something to it or move something around
<Mrono> yeah
<admrl_> whats it say when you try to do it
<Mrono> i wish they would drop that whole icon by the name
<Mrono> I want symbols
<tristanmike> it appears to work, but doesn't
<Mrono> like V and O and ~ and & and @
<admrl_> haha
<admrl_> i wouldnt like symbols
<Mrono> it's hard to tell
<tristanmike> I save the new configuration, it updates the system (though the progress bar just kinda blinks). but when I close, it's not there
<Mrono> cuz it doesn't support & and ~
<Mrono> it just says those are O
<admrl_> idk what to say it works to me the first time
<tristanmike> yeah, it used to for me too
<Mrono> this is so much better
<Ex-Cyber> what's a good hex-capable calculator app?
<admrl_>  sudo apt-cache search hex calculator    ??
<Ex-Cyber> apt-cache doesn't give recommendations
<Mrono> grrrrr
<Mrono> the thing i hate most about this client is that it doesn't support thr /hop command
<admrl_> Ex-Cyber i gave you one :D
<admrl_> but you didnt like it
<admrl_> try google
<Ex-Cyber> admrl_: great job missing the point entirely
<admrl_> i did the best i could to help you
<Ex-Cyber> admrl_: if I want Google, I know where to find it
<Mrono> how do you make files hidden
<Ex-Cyber> Mrono: filenames starting with a period are normally not displayed by most things
<Mrono> yep
<Mrono> just figured that out
<Ex-Cyber> it's really just a convention though; there's nothing special about the files as far as the system is concerned
<Mrono> it makes it easier on my eyes
<Mrono> since there isn't a program files folder
<Mrono> or a my documents
<Ex-Cyber> Mrono: your home directory essentially is "My Documents"
<Mrono> unfortunately so
<Mrono> I always had the my documents
<Mrono> then I had another folder where my other stuff went
<Mrono> shortcuts
<Mrono> installers
<Mrono> etc
<Mrono> cya guys tomorrow
<dmdm> so eh
<dmdm> is there anything equivalent to "my computer" in kubuntu
<_giorgio> hi
<dmdm> yo
<dmdm> i wanna know if the drives on this pc are being seen by linux
<dmdm> and if i can access em
<stoned> i deleted my kde main menu, how can i get it back.  where is the default kde menu file located, i can load it with kmenuedit, i can't seem to find it
<dmdm> if i do 'mount' i cant realy decipher the outcome
<dmdm> so need to know how to like go to a location where i can view drives
<tristanmike> Can anyone help me with Kubuntu's Menu Editor please?
<dmdm> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu and #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<_mindspin> ! ask
<_mindspin> !ask
<_mindspin> tristanmike: ask your question, otherwise you'll get no other answer than "yes"
<tristanmike> _mindspin, oh, sorry, menu wont take my edits
<tristanmike> edits
<farous> !tell bubba about repos
<_mindspin> what did you edit? what do you get? grayed ou menu entry ? nothing happens?
<tristanmike> looks like it works, but nadda
<farous> sorry wrong chan
<robotgeek> dmdm: try System Settings -> Disks and FileSystems
<dmdm> nice one thanks man
<_mindspin> tristanmike: all information you gave yet is that you did some changes and they did't work
<_mindspin> !work
<ubotu> _mindspin: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tristanmike> lol
<_mindspin> what answer would you give if yoe were an expert?
<tristanmike> _mindspin, it's simple, I try to make any change to the kubuntu menu, make the save, everything looks fine, exit, no change, go back, looks like how I left it
<_mindspin> try to be more precise
<_mindspin> what dou you mean with any change
<tristanmike> a move, create a new entry, anything, I've been at this for 2 or 3 hours now
<_mindspin> maybe the programs you wanna edit are not installed?
<tristanmike> please, I'm not _that_ dumb
<_mindspin> ok
<tristanmike> lol
<_mindspin> how should I know?
<tristanmike> lol, fair enough
<CyberMad> i got this error when installing kubuntu: Loading /install/vmlinuz isolinux: Disk error 80, AX = 4280, drive 9F. Boot Failed
<CyberMad> what that happen?
<CyberMad> usually i install this kubuntu (CD) with other computer is ok
<_mindspin> tristanmike: which kubuntu? you are logged in as user?
<_mindspin> which kde?
<tristanmike> 5.10, Breezy, normal install, I am the only user, and there is only one user
<_mindspin> try updating kde to 3.4.1
<tristanmike> I have "removed" my ~./kde folder and let it create another one, to no avail
<_mindspin> it helped me in several ocasions like administration interface
<tristanmike> ok, I'm not _that_ proficent yet either, lol
<_mindspin> mom
<tristanmike> haha
<david> dude, I just did a dist-upgrade from breezy to dapper and it just worked 'out of the box', thet's really impressive imo! :)
<_mindspin> tristanmike: add this to your sources.list
<_mindspin> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351 breezy main
<boz> callie   Hi i finally got a clean install!!!  all i had to do was but another computer !! ; P
<_mindspin> you also need to do this: wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<tristanmike> hmm, I'm not really comfortable with upgrading right now...i'm still a little to fresh for something as extravagent as that
<_mindspin> and this:sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<boz> callie buy, lol
<david> now that I'm on dapper to I use upgrade or dist-upgrade when updating dapper?
<_mindspin> uncomment the old entry for kde
<robotgeek> david: you have to dist-upgrade from time to time on dapper
<_mindspin> so open adept
<tristanmike> ...the old entry? what old entry, I have no kde entry in my sources.list?
<david> ok thans robotgeek
<_mindspin> edit your repos  by adding the above mentioned entry
<_mindspin> you should have...
<_mindspin> !dapper
<dmdm> apt-get dist-upgrade would upgrade the whole ubuntu os to the latest one?
<robotgeek> dmdm: yes, but it is quite unstable, and you should not be using it :)
<dmdm> shit..
<dmdm> :P
<david> robotgeek: can I do dist-upgrade in the gui of aptitude?
<boz> hey, if anyones looking for a wireless card belkin fsb7010 is the sh*t!  right out of the box!
<robotgeek> david: i dunno about aptitude, sorry. it should be possible, though
<robotgeek> boz: what chipset does it have, ralink?
<boz> yah
<david> robotgeek: yeah I use aptitude dist-upgrade but the gui would me nicer, thanks anyway
<boz> but all i had to do was insert it, ubuntu asked me for the winxp driver and off we go
<boz> (after beating my brains out with a wpc11
<robotgeek> boz: that ain't out of the box :)
<boz> close 'nuff, lol
<boz> it was well worth the 32 bucks,  lol
<dmdm> i have a belkin
<dmdm> i cant get it to work
<dmdm> have to use wired lan :[
<tristanmike> _mindspin, heh, actually, it seems that it's a permissions problem
<dmdm> how do i see what chipset it is, cant remember command, something liek ifconfig or iwconfig or something
<robotgeek> dmdm: lspci
<tristanmike> _mindspin, I was naughty and ran gedit way earlier today using sudo instead of kdesu, i wasn't thinking until now
<dmdm> broadcom 4306
<robotgeek> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> it has been said that ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<robotgeek> dmdm: ^^
<dmdm> ah cool
<dmdm> is it included in kubuntu?
<robotgeek> dmdm: there's also a nice link at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs
<boz> (thats why i love this channel ; ) )
<_mindspin> tristanmike: see thats why I asked "you are logged in as user?"
<tristanmike> _mindspin, I'm logged in as user as per norm, but i was editing a file earlier, now that i recall, and i remember using sudo, not thinking, and didn't encounter a problem until the menu edit thing, that's why it seemed so mysterious
<_mindspin> i understood
<tristanmike> I just like to say it so I understand better
<_mindspin> did you enable root log in on your system
<tristanmike> um, no
<tristanmike> pretty sure i didn't
<_mindspin> I never had this although heard about
<_mindspin> I osfte fire up an sudo command on the terminal
<_mindspin> often
<_mindspin> but never had any issues...
<tristanmike> yeah, I get all the stupid ones
<david> as long as you don't start a graphical application it shouldn't be a problem
<_mindspin> consider a kde update, its real better integrated and more stable
<_mindspin> ah
<_mindspin> I do it always on konsule, but no sometimes I star kynaptic
<_mindspin> but it works fine
<tristanmike> and since I was using gedit, poof there go my settings
<_mindspin> take vi
<david> _mindspin: it's saver to use kdesu to start graphical apps
<_mindspin> I know menwhile
<_mindspin> I just stated thad I myself never seen those problems
<david> ok :)
<_mindspin> It was enouh work to get su out of my head to replace it with sudo
<_mindspin> so I have to lear to use kdesudo
<boz> i know i'll get my head bashed , but i install the automatix script and the new (in the last two weeks) is awsome
<_mindspin> but I'm doing half my work on konsole
<Mrono> !alien
<ubotu> alien is, like, totally, a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<boz> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<david> wow, the new kdm is nice
<dmdm> is there a way to switch to gnome in kubuntu?
<gnumdk> dmdm: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dmdm> does that require any prior knowledge or linux?
<dmdm> or is it completly automated
<Mrono> crap
<Mrono> how do I install .jar
<Mrono> I just spent 20 min installing java
<Mrono> had to convert it to .deb
<Mrono> !jar
<ubotu> Mrono: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Mrono> btw
<Mrono> just how do i upgrade my kde
<tristanmike> thanx for the help _mindspin, going to bed now, g'night
<Kamping_Kaiser> dmdm: to make ubuntu into Kubuntu install Kubuntu-desktop
<Kamping_Kaiser> you can do it with apt- or adept
<dmdm> omg
<dmdm> needs about a hundred dependencies :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol.l yep
<Kamping_Kaiser> that's what KDE is :)
<robotgeek> so is gnome
<Kamping_Kaiser> sure.
<Kamping_Kaiser> it wasnt a critism :/
<robotgeek> Kamping_Kaiser: :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<dmdm> everything ive experianced about linux so far is basically one long string of dependancy packages
<Kamping_Kaiser> rofl.
<Kamping_Kaiser> that's a good thing :)
<dmdm> what do i type to make apt get all the dependancies?
<dmdm> must be a switch ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> it does it itslef
<Kamping_Kaiser> *itslf
<robotgeek> itself, even
<Kamping_Kaiser> *itself
<dmdm> Depends: zenity but it is not going to be installed
<dmdm> sais that with em all
<Kamping_Kaiser> dmdm: are you installing ubuntu or Kubuntu desktop?
<dmdm> ubuntu-desktop
<_hupp3l> if i were to compile something do I just use sudo make?
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh. you have to change your sources list (i expect)
<robotgeek> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<dmdm> im using kde with kubuntu atm
<robotgeek> _hupp3l: take a look at that, and you should never have to compile as root
<_hupp3l> ah thanx
<dmdm> how do i get to /var/cache/apt
<dmdm> i cant see it in the file system
* dmdm hello :o
<dmdm> are there any linux-adopt-a-noob channels anywhere?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<farous> dmdm: you just type it in your konq
<farous> address bar
<Kamping_Kaiser> just because you ask don't expect an instant reply
<dmdm> i dont expect
<dmdm> u lot are very helpfull
<_hupp3l> does anyone here use a broadcom wireless land chipseT?
<Kamping_Kaiser> dmdm: :)
<dmdm> im just one impatient mofo
<farous> _hupp3l: land wireless !
<farous> i have a broadcom here
<_hupp3l> did you set it up in linux?
<boz> brOADCOM <<<
<farous> _hupp3l: ndiswrapper
* robotgeek too
<_hupp3l> urrggg :(
<_hupp3l> im having trouble using fwcutter
<dmdm> i dont have permission to delete stuff :|
<robotgeek> _hupp3l: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<dmdm> how do i let konq know im root
<farous> dmdm: type sudo infront of your command
* farous back to work :)
<dmdm> im using konqueror
<dmdm> ok
<_hupp3l> robotgeek: i would like to use the linux drivers though
<dmdm> how do i get to /var/cache/apt through the konsole
<robotgeek> _hupp3l: look at the dapper section below
<Kamping_Kaiser> cd /var/cache/apt/archives
<boz> use the xp driver, lol, believe me
<_hupp3l> ahh ok thank you
<_hupp3l> why boz
<robotgeek> _hupp3l: are you on dapper?
<_hupp3l> yes i am
<robotgeek> _hupp3l: ah nice, the driver works great!
<_hupp3l> yeah i had it running a while ago
<_hupp3l> then i re did my pc and now i struggle with th fwcutter part
<_hupp3l> and yeah it works great
<_hupp3l> it even works with kismet
<dmdm> !del
<ubotu> dmdm: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dmdm> !delete command
<ubotu> dmdm: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<boz> _huppa31: plug your broadcom card in and go to system>administration.windows wireless drivers
<dumkopf> Is there a way to get K's device handling services to mount my USB hard drive as /media/usbhd1 instead of /media/sda1 ?
<Kaiser_Away> not without some serious work
<dumkopf> i wrote a udev rule to handle the device naming
<dumkopf> bleh.
<boz> _huppa3l: i had a linksys wpc11 and i gave it to the neighbor and bought a belkin card,  after banging my head against the "Fridge"
<robotgeek> boz: the broadcom device now has "native" linux drivers
<robotgeek> boz: so does your card :)
<dumkopf> see, all my music is on this external drive, since I use primarily a laptop.  I need the device to be consistently mounted in the same place so it doesn't bork with amarok's collection db
<boz> lol, i know i'm just so happy after fighting the linksys card i could pee myself! ; )
<[Vampis] > cant you just remount it after it has been found by the system ?
<_hupp3l> robotgeek: do they have fwcutter in a repositry?
<robotgeek> _hupp3l: yes, fwcutter will be in the download of the driver. Read wiki :)
<dmdm> does the broadcom 4306 have native linux drivers now?
<_hupp3l> nah but the wiki says use svn
<dumkopf> [Vampis] : well, the point is that remounting it adds an additional step the the process :)  i could by all means just use pmount for it and it shows up automatically under /media
<_hupp3l> and i dont have svn installed
<_hupp3l> dmdm yes
<dmdm> cool
<dmdm> so my card should be installed?
<[Vampis] > dumkopf: if you  make your on bash-script you would just have to make one step :)
<dmdm> i dont need to use ndiswrapper?
<_hupp3l> no you have to extract firmware
<_hupp3l> not anymore
<_hupp3l> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<dmdm> what can i do to make this thing work?
<_hupp3l> read the last section
<dmdm> thankyou
<robotgeek> dmdm: if you are breezy, read the everything but the last section
<dmdm> breezy, ive heard this expression, i presume thats the name for the latest release?
<_hupp3l> o yeah sorry forgot to mention
<_hupp3l> no dapper is
<dmdm> breezy is what?
<[Vampis] > well, dapper isnt finished yet so
<robotgeek> dmdm: the current version is breezy, and the next release is dapper
<boz> robotgeek :  where were ya when i needed ya? lol
<[Vampis] > dmdm: Breezy Badger. Ubuntu 5.10
<[Vampis] > the latest STABLE version of ubuntu
<dmdm> ah so its the current stable release
<[Vampis] > exactly
<robotgeek> boz: hmm, you did not say my name :)
<[Vampis] > Dapper will be released as stable in april
<boz> lol
<dmdm> [08:25]  <_hupp3l> o yeah sorry forgot to mention < pls go on :>
<[Vampis] > Ubuntu Dapper Drake 6.04
<_mindspin> !dapper
<boz> lol hope they can get my rio working...
<_hupp3l> dmdm do you have dapper?
<dumkopf> my rio isn't mass storage :(
<dmdm> yeer
<dmdm> flight 4
<_hupp3l> well then get the fwcutter program
<dmdm> apt-get install fwcutter ?
<_hupp3l> uhm no you gotta get it from the berlios site
<boz> dumkopf: amen brother, thats the only thing keeping from wiping windoze
<_hupp3l> also you have to get the .sys driver from here http://sidulus.textdrive.com/bcmwl5sys.zip
<_hupp3l> http://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=4547
<_hupp3l> fwcutter from here
<dumkopf> boz:  someone will write a driver for amarok, i betcha
<dumkopf> boz:  the media device handling in 1.4 so far is really spiffy
<robotgeek> _hupp3l: do you know if all the firmwares are same, like airport extreme/something else
<_hupp3l> uhm no they arnt
<_hupp3l> look in the fwcutter readme for a list of drivers
<robotgeek> oh well, my airport extreme firmware works great :)
<boz> dumkopf :seriously thats the only depressing thing about changing over so far. callie really helped me figure outit wasn't me : ) or i'da been lost.  this channel is so great
<_hupp3l> robotgeek what version of fwcutter did you use?
<_hupp3l> did you by any chance use the newest one
<_hupp3l> ?
<robotgeek> _hupp3l: hmm, not sure. i got it from svn a couple of weeks back.
<robotgeek> _hupp3l: 2006-02-12 is the exact date
<_hupp3l> how did you get svn to work in ubuntu?
<dumkopf> boz:  well, i have a Rio Chiba.  the non-mass-storageness of it frustrates the hell out of me, but even though i've got an ipod now i'll put some energy into seeing just how much work it takes to write an amarok plugin for it
<_hupp3l> o then you didnt get the newest ones
<[Vampis] > exit
<_hupp3l> and did you compile it as root?
<dumkopf> boz:  if it turns out to be doable, i'll do it
<robotgeek> _hupp3l: what do you mean, get svn to work?
<boz> <<<nitrus : (
<_hupp3l> well svn isnt working in ubuntu for me right now
<boz> dumkopf: and it does'nt help that rio is belly up
<dumkopf> boz:  one of the drawbacks is probably going to be that amarok's media device management relies wholly on k's media device framework.  if k can't make sense of it, there's little hope for amarok
<_hupp3l> dammit i am doing something wrong
<dumkopf> boz:  RIP Rio, killed by Apple in the conservatory with an Ipod
<boz> yup, i can get everything to work from command line, though, thats what makes it soooo frustrating
<_hupp3l> did you just compile it and then typed fwcutter -w etc?
<dumkopf> boz:  got an email address?  if I come up with anything I'll shoot you an email
<boz> (with rioutil)
<dumkopf> boz:  it's too late to start on anything tonight, but I'll bang my head against it tomorrow after my hawt date
<boz> bozinsek@budweiser.com.  please do, lol
<_hupp3l> O nevermind
<_hupp3l> i got it
<boz> dumkoph: it would save me driving to the office to reload the mp3 player, lol
<robotgeek> _hupp3l: sorry, my wireless connection crapped out
<_hupp3l> haha dont worry i almost got it
<_hupp3l> thx though
<_hupp3l> hello
<_hupp3l> anyone here?
<_hupp3l> lo lo
<_hupp3l> lo lo
<dmdm> wine can open .exe files so i can extract the contents right?
<jasper> i'm having trouble with my wireless nic....it shows up fine but i can't enable it....any suggestions
<robotgeek> jasper, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<jasper> been there done that.....i'm not getting anywhere
<jasper> i've been at this for 24 hours now lol
<robotgeek> jasper: what chipset, card etc?
<jasper> broadcom 4318
<llukax> hey does anyone know if wine works on powerpc yet?
<robotgeek> llukax: hmm, might work, too slow, i guess
<jasper> shows up as eth0, shows a signal, but won't enable
<robotgeek> jasper: are you using ndiswrapper?
<llukax> im trying to install libfst
<jasper> yes
<llukax> to use windows vst plugins, linux audio
<robotgeek> llukax: no clue, sorry
<jasper> it autodetected it, but didn't work, so config'd ndis
<llukax> k thanks anyways tho! :)
<robotgeek> llukax: what about bochs or something like that
<llukax> libfst works with wine :/ so i guess i have no choice
<llukax> problem is i cant even find libfst for ppc
<dmdm> ok
<dmdm> i opened a self extracting .exe file with wine
<dmdm> where would the files go to?
<llukax> im trying to compile , but im having a problem, i get this error i get this error configure: error: Library requirements (jack >= 0.91.0) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them
<llukax> but my version of jack is updated
<robotgeek> llukax: you need the -dev libraries
<cyblivious> hey guys, what MMORPG for linux can you suggest? Kinda tired of these linux games, penguins and all.
<llukax> for jack?
<dmdm> i opened a self extracting .exe file with wine
<dmdm> where would the files go to?
<cyblivious> ~/.kde/wine/drive_c?
<llukax> thanx that got me over that part
<llukax> now it wants gtk+2.0
<llukax> :P
<llukax> one sec
<llukax> what do i install in synaptic?
<llukax> koz there are like 10 of them
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell llukax about compile
<robotgeek> lib-gtk2.0-dev or something simliar :)
<robotgeek> llukax: libgtk2.0-dev
<dmdm> sudo ndiswrapper -m
<dmdm> for conffile in /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5/*.conf; do
<dmdm> sudo cat $conffile | sed -e 's/RadioState|1/RadioState|0/' > $conffile
<dmdm> done
<dmdm> when i do that i get 5 permission denied lines
<robotgeek> dmdm: cause you are trying to write to $conffile, but you dont have permission
<robotgeek> cat $conffile | sed -e 's/RadioState|1/RadioState|0/' | sudo tee $conffile
<samoura> HELLO how can i have linux and window xp i have tryid reboot the computer and than delete and than bios advanced and than bios secounse but i cant change it to boot from the cd help please <S
<dmdm> what do i do instead
<samoura> help please i want to uninstall linux and than install window xp and than reinstall window xp how do i uninstall linux }
<samoura> ?
<dmdm> cheers robotgeek
<samoura> what}
<robotgeek> dmdm: :)
<samoura> ?
<samoura> robootgeek help me please
<robotgeek> samoura: i'm reading, one sec
<robotgeek> samoura: why can't you change it to boot from cd?
<samoura> i don't know it wont let me
<samoura> how do i uninstall this linux help please
<robotgeek> samoura: moment
<robotgeek> samoura: it is very difficult/impossible if you can't boot from cd
<samoura> i reboot the computer and than i press delete and than password and i go in advanced bios featuers than i can't do boot from cd the up and down keys doesn't work nothing keys working just the esc
<samoura> maybe reinstall kubuntu linux ?:S
<samoura> robotgeek Uninstall the  bootloader (generally grub) from the Master Boot Record (MBR). To do so, boot under DOS and run the fdisk /mbr command. can i do this}
<samoura> ?
<muzzle> I have to install some SVC program. Which one should I use?
<muzzle> and how do I set it up?
<muzzle> We have the server. Just need to set a client up
<llukax> hey does anyone know how to install wine?
<muzzle> llukax: apt-get it
<llukax> im on a ppc
<llukax> i cant apt it
<bimberi> llukax: no wine for ppc :|
<llukax> :( crap
<dmdm> hmm
<dmdm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<dmdm> ive followed this guide to the t but the lights dont come on and network reports disabled wireless network device. can anyone help me?
<muzzle> I hate there isn't any CVS guides
<samoura> hello i found this how to remove this ubuntu but i don't under stand it can any one help to under stand this
<samoura> 1. Boot to MS-DOS, and then type the following:
<samoura>  fdisk /mbr
<samoura>  2. Restart your computer.
<samoura>  3. Delete the linux partiton using fdisk, recreate it, and format it in windows.
<samoura> 
<samoura>  and you're done.
<dmdm> u dont understand?
<dmdm> what part
<Necron> i just installed kubuntu and just did the initial restart (after booting from cd) .. now it hangs at "Ok, booting the kernel. Loading, please wait ..." Any idea what i can do?
<dmdm> maybe eh, wait?: )
<samoura> i don't under stand how to do 1. Boot to MS-DOS}
<samoura> ?
<samoura> does that mean terminal program and teyp 1. Boot to MS-DOS?
<dmdm> id imagine it means putting ms dos on a boot floppy and booting that
<dmdm> but im a noob so i dunno
<dmdm> i wasent aware linux had anything to do with dos
<samoura> does that mean terminal program and teyp 1. Boot to MS-DOS?
<samoura> how do i put it there}
<samoura> ? i just want to get read of this linux and get back to window xp
<dmdm> ah
<dmdm> well
<dmdm> go to www.bootdisk.com
<dmdm> download the win98se bootdisk
<dmdm> then open up a terminal and type sudo apt-get install wine
<samoura> i but i want xp :S
<Ilokaasu> samoura:  what are u trying to do ?
<dmdm> run the downloaded bootdisk through wine and insert a floppy to write, once its done leave the floppy in the drive and reboot
<samoura> unninstall linux and than install window xp
<dmdm> then format it
<Ilokaasu> well u can just stuck winxp in your cdrom and install it ?
<dmdm> lol
<dmdm> true!
<samoura> i can't
<Ilokaasu> wheres the problem :P ?
<samoura> it won't let me :S
<dmdm> what happens?
<Ilokaasu> what does it say ?
<samoura> i have tryd to boot from the cd but it doesn't work
<Ilokaasu> does it start the installer ?
<Ilokaasu> do u have boot on cdrom enabled in bios ?
<dmdm> is your cd drive in the bootlist in the bios
<dmdm> before your harddrive
<samoura> yess
<dmdm> its the rounds isent it
<samoura> roundS?
<samoura> dmdm where can i install win xp from a web?
<dmdm> did it work
<dmdm> you cant
<dmdm> eh
<dmdm> o_O
<dmdm> dude
<dmdm> either boot the cd or its damaged
<Ilokaasu> samoura: i can give u simple orders how u get your windows back if u just listen and answer
<dmdm> so download or buy another one
<samoura> http://www.bootdisk.com/bootdisk.htm from there ? can i not install it
<dmdm> no
<dmdm> i was just pointing you toward a means to format your disk
<samoura> okei
<samoura> :P
<samoura> thanks
<dmdm> but if u boot the winxp install cd you cna partition/format with that
<samoura> nice
<samoura> okei can you help me
<samoura> }
<samoura> to do this
<dmdm> so what i was telling you was esentialy worthless
<dmdm> sorry
<dmdm> :)
<tyler> mmm, dapper is running so well now.
<tyler> so many improvements in the last week.
<Ilokaasu> if the cd wont autostart u must check your bios bootlist samoura
* dmdm yawns
<dmdm> been fiddling with linux all night
<dmdm> havent actually completed anything ive tried to do, but its been a good learning experiance as always
<dmdm> maybe one day ill install a driver or something hehg :C
<_samoura> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<_samoura> !help
<fedorafan> is anyone here?
<Ilokaasu> ye
<kubby510> hi
<dmdm> installed gnome desktop enviroment and some of it had error status 127?? whats this mean
<pointy> I need a wireless netcard for a desktop PC, which card would you guys recommend? I know that linux wireless support isn't exactly great, but are there any cards that have good open source drivers?
<dmdm> how do i switch desktop enviroment
<dmdm> hm
<dmdm> ive got a ubuntu 5.10 cd here, was wondering if its possible to install that and upgrade it to the latest flight using apt-get by any chance?
<kubby510> i hate ubuntu
<kubby510> this thing does not work at all :(
<kubby510> its locked at "Checking battery state" now, when i am trying to boot up my computer
<Ilokaasu> kubby510:
<Ilokaasu> i had same problem yesterday
<kubby510> what did u do?
<Ilokaasu> u have to reconfigure your xorg.conf
<kubby510> ok
<kubby510> i need to use recovery mode i think
<Ilokaasu> i just now dont remember the command..it was something like dpkg  - -
<kubby510> i read something about that
<kubby510> its a little config application right?
<bimberi> !xorg
<ubotu> xorg is, like, to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Ilokaasu> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ilokaasu> damn u were faster :P
<dmdm> ive got a ubuntu 5.10 cd here, was wondering if its possible to install that and upgrade it to the latest flight using apt-get by any chance?
<kubby510> lol
<bimberi> Ilokaasu: only cause i used the bot :)
<kubby510> thanks people
<Ilokaasu> yeah, i dont know the bot commands :P
<kubby510> im gonna try this right now
<kubby510> :)
<bimberi> dmdm: yes you can.  Although the upgrade download would probably be nearly as big as a flight4 download
<bimberi> !flight4
<ubotu> flight4 is the current Dapper development build.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight4
<dmdm> ok
<JUDGE> hello
<dmdm> is there anyway to make my current install clean?
<dmdm> like as if it was new
<dmdm> no updatse/packages etc
<dmdm> cos ive fucked it up and used lots of packages from wierd repsoitories
<kubby510> its asking me to choose my x server driver
<kubby510> i have a nvidia geforce
<kubby510> theres one option that says nv
<kubby510> is that it?
<bimberi> kubby510: yes, unless you can see 'nvidia'
<bimberi> kubby510: btw, if this doesn't work, retry and choose 'vesa' at this point
<JUDGE> hi all.. running new install kubuntu. I was wondering of there is a way to make internet browsing faster. I'm really new with linux so not sure how to configure my network to work better.
<kubby510> sweet i think that worked :)
<kubby510> and that program is the same one that i was afraid i was gonna have to use to configure my video card
<kubby510> so that should be all working now :)
<kubby510> chat rooms rule!
<kubby510> lol
<kubby510> now maybe someone can help me figure out why i cant get onto the internet... :(
<Ilokaasu> check your network connections
<kubby510> eh
<kubby510> i dont think i want to use ubuntu
<Ilokaasu> whys that
<kubby510> if its this hard to get running i can only imagine what its gonna be like to maintain...
<mae> how can i specify a literal newline with ehco
<mae> echo *
<Ilokaasu> kubby510:  i had like 4 problems in the beginning (3weeks ago)...then i solved them and no problems after tat :P
<Ilokaasu> that
<kubby510> the battery problem is still happening
<Ilokaasu> tbh its harder to maintain windows that this :P
<kubby510> i chose the correct driver for my video card
<Ilokaasu> try to add "vesa" where u chose videocard
<kubby510> and input the monitor
<kubby510> add?
<Ilokaasu> welll retry that setup program
<kubby510> like just tyupe that in?
<Ilokaasu> then choose vesa insted of your videocard
<kubby510> what is vesa?
<Ilokaasu> its some "normal" driver or something, i dont know so well
<kubby510> hm
<kubby510> well i want to get the most ouot of my hardware
<bimberi> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<kubby510> i guess i could at least see how it acts if i get it running
<kubby510> lol
<Ilokaasu> you can add your deriver later
<Ilokaasu> driver
<kubby510> yea
<kubby510> k im taking another shot at it
<bimberi> kubby510: ^^^ those instructions are for installing the nvidia drivers
<bimberi> kubby510: (the ubotu post above)
<kubby510> how do i specify the PCI bus location?
<kubby510> oh cool thanks
<kubby510> i mean
<kubby510> how do i find out what the pci bus location for my vid card is?
<kubby510> do i have to reboot or can i just let it guess?
<luite_> try lspci
<Ilokaasu> in console then, not in the setup :P
<luite_> uhm, yes, that would probably work better ;)
<bimberi> kubby510: iirc it's a good guesser :)
<bimberi> kubby510: or you might be able to ctrl-alt-f2 to get to another virtual console to type lspci
<bimberi> kubby510: ctrl-alt-f1 to get back :)
<_b> !wmv
<ubotu> I guess restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<kubby510> nope its still getting stuck at "checking battery state"
<callie> boz?
<callie> you there
<cmvo> Hi! Anybody besides me having random system lockups on dapper flight 3 and 4 (bug #32055, P4, i875, agp radeon)?
<kubby510> nope its still getting stuck at "checking battery state"
<kubby510> does anyone know what its doing when its running that?
<kubby510> are there any settings i can mess with?
<kubby510> or...
<kubby510> does anyone know where i can find out some options to put in when i install ubuntu so that i can configure these things ahead of time?
<callie> i just realised that i've had my ram clock speed set wrong all along
<callie> doh
<ita> hi all
<sylvian00> How do I solve this? "Qt installation not detected. Set $QTDIR correctly and rerun."
<Hobbsee> install kde-devel
<Hobbsee> !info kde-devel
<ubotu> kde-devel: (the K Desktop Environment development files and modules), section universe/kde, is extra. Version: 5:44ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 7 kB, Installed size: 40 kB
<Infecto> hellp
<Infecto> can some on tell me
<Infecto> iv got inafff :(
<Infecto> xinerama + ati 9600 mobility
<Infecto> + kde
<Infecto> dont wont to work
<Infecto> the problem is i cant set main window at ful size
<Infecto> i see only a part of screen
<Infecto> but when i run only xinit it works ok
<Infecto> what can be the problem ?
<SkrotFFS> Hi. Anyone using XGL with Compiz and KDE?
<Infecto> just tel me how to enable in kcontrol->peripherals->Display
<SkrotFFS> hm. Just dist-upgraded with dapper and now all fonts are weird, and widgets seem to take more space than usual. Any clue what that might be all about?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ping
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ?
<Tonio_> ok
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: thought you might like the feedback from SkrotFFS
<Tonio_> SkrotFFS: did you changed the default font size ?
<SkrotFFS> nope. I did now though, since 8 is more suiting than 5 with this change
<SkrotFFS> DPI is the same by the way
<Tonio_> SkrotFFS: dpi should actually be set to 96
<Tonio_> and fonts are now 9 by default
<SkrotFFS> Always? Isn't that calculated from the resolution?
<Tonio_> SkrotFFS: nope
<Tonio_> screen dpi is, but not xft.dpi
<SkrotFFS> I see. My DPI is 125x126 according to xinfocenter
<SkrotFFS> err, kinfocenter*
<Tonio_> this is because we had lots of issues on that point, and most distros including ubuntu is fixing the xft.dpi for that reason
<Tonio_> let me compare
<SkrotFFS> On a 1280x800 display
<Tonio_> I have the same
<SkrotFFS> 125x126?
<SkrotFFS> Or 1280x800?
<Tonio_> 1280
<SkrotFFS> okay
<SkrotFFS> Things look much better with font size 8 by the way
<Tonio_> SkrotFFS: the problem is not dpi but xft.dpi
<Tonio_> SkrotFFS: default is now 9
<SkrotFFS> okay :)
<Tonio_> xft.dpi + fonts sets to 9 should give exactly the same size on all computers
<Tonio_> is you set that to 5, you changed the kubuntu default, that's the reason you got the problem ;) and that's why that was my first question in fact
<SkrotFFS> I see. I've used 5 since I started using dapper, and I haven't done a dist-upgrade for about two-three weeks now before today when it suddenly changed the look :)
<SkrotFFS> So I guess the changes was made in that area of time?
<Tonio_> it has been changed yesterday :)
<SkrotFFS> ah :)
<Tonio_> don't forget that dapper is in developpment so things can be completly changed from one day to another
<SkrotFFS> I know :)
<Tonio_> that's why the best thing to do is to keep your profile unset
<Tonio_> keep all you can to it's default value
<Infecto> hmm i found kde-guidance but it is no redy to use
<Infecto> can some one help me with runing this ?
<SkrotFFS> Tonio_: I see. What's your part in kunutu if you don't mind me asking? :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: he's modifying the kubuntu-default-settings package, at the moment
<Infecto> reset
<Tonio_> SkrotFFS: I'm doing a few things, packaging, and diverse stuff, but yes, my actuall priority is the desktop configuration
<SkrotFFS> I see :)
<Tonio_> for example the new kdm theme, all aplications default config etc......
<Tonio_> but only kde stuff, I don't work at all on the ubuntu side :)
<SkrotFFS> ah, that's an importnt piece of work :)
<SkrotFFS> important*
<SkrotFFS> As I figure you want kubuntu to look it's best when it ships
<Tonio_> I would like kubuntu to require about no config out of the box
<Tonio_> and that was one of breezy's main problems in my view
<SkrotFFS> Indeed. Any way I can help?
<Tonio_> but there is still so much to do
<Tonio_> SkrotFFS: suggest me things :)
<Tonio_> if there are things that should be configured by default and that are not set actually, that can be one
<Tonio_> s/one/done
<SkrotFFS> Okay, I would probably know next time I install from scratch, since I usually spend 1-2 hours tweaking :)
<Tonio_> and if you want to contribute by yourself, of of course can
<SkrotFFS> But I must admit, changing from debian (with KDE buildt from source) to kubutnu was a mind blower
<Tonio_> SkrotFFS: that's the problem ;)
<Tonio_> I force myself to work with  default profile to search for config lacks
* Hobbsee considers creating a new profile and having a look
<SkrotFFS> new profile = new user with a clean ~/.kde?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Al-Daja> does kubuntu have root?
<SkrotFFS> yes
<jpatrick> Al-Daja: not by default
<SkrotFFS> But it does have it, if you set a root password
<Hobbsee> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Al-Daja> i'm go to adept i tell's only the root can install or unistall things
<samoura> hello i was trying to install dapper and allweys stop at 60% on server-xorg why
<samoura> ?
<samoura> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
* Al-Daja doing is stupid dance of victory, day by day learning and getting new things, sometimes is good to be a newbie just to feel the taste of discovery
<Tonio_> Al-Daja: do not simply launch "adept"
<Tonio_> the K menu entry uses kdesu adept
<Tonio_> that's the reason you are prompted to be logged as root
<Al-Daja> Tonio_: already done
<Al-Daja> plz let me dance
<Al-Daja> lol
<Tonio_> and you still get that error message ?
<Al-Daja> nop
<Al-Daja> sudo adept
<Al-Daja> changed my root pass
<samoura> hello i was trying to install dapper and allweys stop at 60% on server-xorg why?
<samoura> hello i was trying to install dapper and allweys stop at 60% on xserver-xorg why?
<ziza> hi, what's the easiest way to change the pointing location of a symbolic link? intuitively i tried to do that in the properties dialog, but apparently Konqueror doesn't want to be user friendly because it doesn't let me edit the pointing location...
<samoura> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<_prince> hhhhhhhhhhhh
<admrl> this is the quietest ive ever seen his channel
<ziza> then please be so kind an answer my question above :)
<xwolf-> lol
<admrl> what did you ask
<ziza> what's the easiest way to change the pointing location of a symbolic link? intuitively i tried to do that in the properties dialog, but apparently Konqueror doesn't want to be user friendly because it doesn't let me edit the pointing location...
<admrl> ziza like a .desktop
<admrl> open it in kate
<admrl> :) i dont know the correct syntax like if your wanting to run sh shell.sh in your ~/shellscripts
<ziza> i tried that, but it opens the file the link points to :(
<admrl> bad syntax maybe
<ziza> i'll try with the shell then
<admrl> maybe change it to sh ~/shellscripts/script.sh
<admrl> something like that
<admrl> but that will only work when running as the user thats home its in
<ziza> are we talking about the same thing?
<admrl> i dont know
<admrl> lol
<ziza> the problem is, i have some symbolic links to qt applications in /usr/local/bin
<admrl> oh
<ziza> i compiled a new version of qt (4.1.1)
<admrl> i have no clue
<admrl> wow! im to scared to do that
<admrl> lol
<ziza> now i want those links to point to the new dir :)
<ziza> why? it's absolutely easy hehe :D
<ziza> ok, thanks anyway for bothering :)
<SkrotFFS> Doesn't ffmpeg in kubuntu dapper have support for aac?
<ziza> SkrotFFS: as far as i know dapper uses gstreamer 0.10.3 (or was it 0.13?) as the default multimedia library throughout all applications...
<SkrotFFS> What does that have to do with ffmpeg+aac? I'm trying to encode, not decode
<ziza> i don't know much about these things anyway, lol, just gave you an answer from the top of my head so that you don't feel frustrated by the silence of this channel :D
<admrl> ziza thats what i was trying to do with you i had no clue what your talking about
<admrl> :D
<ziza> lol
<CellarDoor> [01:13]  <CellarDoor> I've never understood how to get that side bit up in konqueror that shows previews and file info in the left panel whilst leaving the normal folder view in the right panel... help ?
<CellarDoor> Ive just got a simple icon view
<_b> ive installed w32codec pack kaffine shows pink jitter and mplayer crashes when playing wmv have i missed something ?
<samoura> hello does anyone knows about a web that sees all the command in terminal?
<samoura> like sudo or some like that a list of terminal commands
<samoura> !help
<samoura> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<m_1una> hello everybody
<xwolf-> sup
<jpatrick> xwolf-: not much, just fixing bugs
<m_1una> jpatrick: you fix bugs, I crash
<xwolf-> that's murphy acting
<ziza> samoura: pressing tab twice in a blank command line will display all commands available on your system
<ziza> but that's not very helpful, instead use "apropos" and some key words to find a command that fits your query
<samoura> twice?
<samoura> what key is twice
<samoura> i am from iceland
<m_1una> yes, two times
<ziza> yep :)
<m_1una> yes, two times = twice
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<samoura> :P
<samoura> i thought twice is a key :D
<ziza> no, it's an adverb :P
<MetaMorfoziS> where is the any key:)
<m_1una> do not worry
* MetaMorfoziS hungarian...:) 
<xwolf-> lol
<m_1una> XD
<MetaMorfoziS> this is an international room:)
<m_1una> MetaMorfoziS: where are you from?
<MetaMorfoziS> ^^
<MetaMorfoziS> Hungary
<m_1una> I thouth you were kidding
<samoura> is ubuntu 5.10 GNOME better than  kbuntu 5.10 KDM?
<MetaMorfoziS> m_1una:  yes:)
<samoura> really?
<MetaMorfoziS> samoura: i don't think so:)
<m_1una> ubuntu 5.10 is an earlier version
<Chousuke> hm
<MetaMorfoziS> but what you want? gnome is very simple and elegant...
<m_1una> pardon
<MetaMorfoziS> earlier?
<m_1una> my fever
<Chousuke> you can't compare gnome to kdm. :P
<MetaMorfoziS> not 5.10 the newest stable?
<m_1una> i am writting silly things
<m_1una> I do not discriminate
<m_1una> its like politics
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<ziza> yep Gnome is very simple, in fact it's simple as is requiring an additional application to EDIT menu items!
<MetaMorfoziS> yes, kde has menu editor.
<m_1una> when people divide, they loose strength
<MetaMorfoziS> and kde has a very big design development community: kde-look.org
<MetaMorfoziS> okay, gnome-look.org
<MetaMorfoziS> but kde is nicer than gnome:)
<m_1una> MetaMorfoziS: do you really think arguing about kde and gnome helps sl?
<MetaMorfoziS> arguing?
<MetaMorfoziS> sorry i don'T understand ^^
<MetaMorfoziS> sl?
<MetaMorfoziS> okay, i have the "arguable" meaning, but what is sl?
<m_1una> sorry sl is the spanish initials for Software LIbre =FreeSoftware
<m_1una> I am Spaniard
<MetaMorfoziS> :) np
<ziza> say OSS = Open Source Software :P
<MetaMorfoziS> why "sl" needs help?
<MetaMorfoziS> i think something lost in translation
<m_1una> it doesn't, it is good enouth
<m_1una> leave it
<MetaMorfoziS> ok:)
<m_1una> I am too ill to talk
<MetaMorfoziS> sometimes, detto:D
<m_1una> detto?
<MetaMorfoziS> it's not international?
<MetaMorfoziS> detto in hungarian means equal
<MetaMorfoziS> :D
<MetaMorfoziS> same..
<MetaMorfoziS> .ditto!
<MetaMorfoziS> :))
<MetaMorfoziS> http://dict.sztaki.hu/dict_search.php?L=HUN%3AENG%3AEngHunDict&O=HUN&flash=&E=1&sid=026c633fdd4b9370c3499b46598d4e8d&in_form=1&W=detto&M=2&P=0&C=1&A=1&T=1
<m_1una> =
<MetaMorfoziS> yes:DD
<noteventime> I think ubuntu is better then kubuntu but KDE is better than Gnome so i stick with kubuntu
<noteventime> How do i get FireFox to use artS, or any other kind of software mixing because i get no sound in Firefox
<MetaMorfoziS> the only difference between kubuntu and ubuntu is the window manager:)
<samoura> where can i get  xfce ?
<samoura> i want to install it
<MetaMorfoziS> apt-get?
<noteventime> xubuntu :
<noteventime> )
<MetaMorfoziS> :D
<noteventime> gnome is better integrated in ubuntu than KDE in kubuntu
<MetaMorfoziS> ok, may, but i don't know:)
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~$ sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<samoura> Reading package lists... Done
<samoura> Building dependency tree... Done
<samoura> E: Couldn't find package xubuntu-desktop
<MetaMorfoziS> try adept
<MetaMorfoziS> or synaptic
<m_1una> noteventime: I agree
<MetaMorfoziS> Qt: 3.3.4
<MetaMorfoziS> KDE: 3.5.1
<MetaMorfoziS> kde-config: 1.0
<MetaMorfoziS> ahye
<MetaMorfoziS> :DD
<MetaMorfoziS> ./kdeversion
<MetaMorfoziS> m_1una:
<MetaMorfoziS> [15:48:42]  [505]  Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<MetaMorfoziS> so
<MetaMorfoziS> adept is the kde's package manager
<MetaMorfoziS> synaptic is the gnome pm
<samoura> hello where can i download xubuntu-desktop? help please
<m_1una> yes but I am learning so I like to do it in manual
<m_1una> I love my terminal
<admrl> samoura isnt that a metapackage or whatever for xfce..?
<MetaMorfoziS> okay
<noteventime> just search xfce in adept or synaptic
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm idnetified myself:D
<admrl> sudo apt-cache search xfce
<noteventime> How do i get Firefox to use software mixer ... :'(
<noteventime> I get no sound while watching flashfiles :(
<MetaMorfoziS> noteventime: you need to install the flashpalyer
<MetaMorfoziS> and you need to copy or symlink it to your  ~/.mozilla/plugins directory
<noteventime> I have but I dont get any sound :(
<sylvian00> Hello again, I'm getting this error "Qt installation not detected. Set $QTDIR correctly and rerun." but I've got the kde-devel packages installed as Hodsee suggested before
<noteventime> qt4-dev?
<MetaMorfoziS> other programs can' sound
<noteventime> All KDE programs anyway
<samoura> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=132056  <-help me here  i don under stand i cant find xfce
<sylvian00> noteventime: In konquerors setting, in the dialog where you can scan for netscape plugins, tick "use artsd to send sound to other applications" or something like that.
<samoura> i installd this and saved in home how to get it work http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/xfce/xfce4-4.2.3.2-installer.bin?use_mirror=easynews
<sylvian00> noteventime: I can't remeber out of the top of my head, but it says somthing like that. That'll give you sound.
<MetaMorfoziS> noteventime: i don't know..
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> Thanks
<samoura> noteventime
<pradeepto> hi everybody.
<samoura> i installd this and saved in home how to get it work http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/xfce/xfce4-4.2.3.2-installer.bin?use_mirror=easynews
<noteventime> Why dont you use adept?
<pradeepto> Can anybody please tell where can I find Kubuntu logos?
<admrl> pradeepto do you want an svg..?
<samoura> adept i want to learn how to download files and run them please
<pradeepto> Anything that works.
<samoura> just needed
<samoura> i want to learn how to download files and run them please
<pradeepto> admrl svg will be great actually.
* MetaMorfoziS uses synaptic... (under kde)
<noteventime> found it
<pradeepto> admrl: do you know where can I get those ?
<noteventime> yay it workd ^^ thanks
<sylvian00> noteventime: No problem.
<sylvian00> No one knows anything about my problem?
<noteventime> Salad finers talk again :D
<MetaMorfoziS> sylvian00: try install build-essentials
<MetaMorfoziS> and qt* devs
<MetaMorfoziS> qt3-mt and other...
<sylvian00> MetaMorfoziS: I have build essentials and all the qt-dev-packages I can find.
<MetaMorfoziS> install all thing you see... and a nice day, it works good:)
<MetaMorfoziS> find: "qt3"
<MetaMorfoziS> or qt4
<pradeepto> Can anybody please tell where can I find Kubuntu logos? Please.
<noteventime> Website?
<MetaMorfoziS> www.kde-look.org
<MetaMorfoziS> or kde.org
<MetaMorfoziS> @ kde org have a specified page
<MetaMorfoziS> http://www.kde.org/stuff/
<sylvian00> MetaMorfoziS: The only one that I know I havent got is libqt3-mt-dbg. Im installing that now
<MetaMorfoziS> okay...
<sylvian00> But really, shouldn't kde-devel provide me with $QTDIR?
<noteventime> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuArtwork
<sylvian00> Is there some way to set the variable manually?
<noteventime> ^- There you go
<MetaMorfoziS> sylvian00: i don't know any other...
<noteventime> pradeepto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuArtwork
<pradeepto> noteventime: thanks.
<noteventime> np
<sylvian00> MetaMorfoziS: Okey...I'llsee what happens when I get libqt3-mt-dbg installed.
<noteventime> Does dapper drake use hardware accelerated X?
<sylvian00> MetaMorfoziS: Still nothing..
<MetaMorfoziS> :(
<samoura> why doesn this linux play mp3?
<sylvian00> Does anyone know ho to set the variable $QTDIT manually?
<MetaMorfoziS> sorry i can't help anyithing
<samoura> why doesn this linux play mp3?
<sylvian00> MetaMorfoziS: Thanks anyway
<_tomas> people :'(
<_tomas> i cant get dapper drake to start anymore :/
<moroni> hi
<_tomas> x complains about ONE_LEVEL something
<_tomas> :/
<_tomas> this problem appeared after i did a sudo apt-get upgrade :/
<_tomas> now x wont start :/
<osh_> Am I way off base when I think that --purge should remove config-files? I tried it on both apache and apache2 and they both left config-files in /etc/apache and /etc/apache2 respectivly.
<samoura> why can i  play mp3? HELP ME PLEASE? TUPAC SHAKUR is the best
<_tomas> hi samoura
<samoura> why can i  play mp3? HELP ME
<_tomas> you got problems with playing mp3s?
<samoura> yess
<osh_> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.13 Stopped
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<noteventime> install gstreamer-mad
<m_1una> mplayer
<_tomas> (y)
<noteventime> i think the package is called
<_tomas> yup
<_tomas> byebye
<hibatsu> I can't play mp3s either on dapper
<hibatsu> do I have to install gstreamer?
<osh_> hibatsu: probably
<hibatsu> won't it work over xine somehow?
<hibatsu> and do I have to install 0.8 or 0.10
<hibatsu> ?
<samoura> i open up adept and than search for gstreamer  full of lists 50 lists shude i install all the list?
<samoura> if i put in mp3 this error comes up
<samoura> An error occurred while loading media:/sde1:
<samoura> The file or folder media:/sde1 does not exist.
<hibatsu> Is your mp3 on a cd or another external media?
<samoura> just a mp3 on usb
<samoura> stick it in usb
<hibatsu> let me guess
<hibatsu> its not mounted?
<hibatsu> or the usb stick is actually sda1
<samoura> i don know i am new in linux
<samoura> when i was in window xp i just have to stick it and than media player pupps up
<hibatsu> so what happened when you sticked it in?
<samoura> how likes Tupac shakur ? www.folk.is/tupac my site :P
<samoura> error appirs ;S
<samoura> An error occurred while loading media:/sde1:
<samoura> The file or folder media:/sde1 does not exist.
<hibatsu> hm
<hibatsu> try opening a terminal
<hibatsu> and entering:
<hibatsu> mount /dev/sda1
<samoura> mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab :S
<Broxtor> samoura: you have to enter in which directory you want to mount e.g. mount /dev/sda1 /home/user/mount
<hibatsu> yeah
<hibatsu> on kubuntu dapper, which gstreamer should I install 0.8 or 0.10?
<hibatsu> for amarok and kaffeine?
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~$ mount /dev/sda1 /home/user/mount
<samoura> mount: only root can do that
<samoura> ;S
<samoura> help
<hibatsu> exchange user in /home/user/mount through your username
<samoura> Hibatsu like this -> mount /dev/sda1 /home/user/mount/samoura?
<hibatsu> mount /dev/sda1 /home/samoura/mount
<samoura> heh :P in user samoura okei now i under stand
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~$ mount /dev/sda1 /home/samoura/mount
<samoura> mount: only root can do that
<samoura> ;S
<Tonio_> anyone there using yakuake ?
<Broxtor> samoura: try: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /home/samoura/mount
<jpatrick> Tonio_: why? :)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: I can't find that transparency setting..........;
<Broxtor> samoura: please make sure the folder /home/samoura/mount already exists
<Tonio_> sounds incredible but I'm searching for about 5 minutes........
<jpatrick> sorry I don't
<samoura> Broxtor do you mean creat a folder with name mount?
<samoura>  /home/samoura/
<samoura>  /home/samoura/creat-folder-with-name-Mount  -> /home/samoura/mount
<samoura> ?
<hibatsu> go into /home/samoura
<hibatsu> with konqueror
<hibatsu> and press f10 to make a new dir
<hibatsu> called mount
<osh_> Hmm, I installed gstreamer (and a whole lot of deps) on a machine. Is there a simple way to remove it all again?
<samoura> where is konqueror in my system :S ?
<osh_> How do I get aptitude to show a list of installed packages? Like rpm -qa on an rpm-based distro.
<MetaMorfoziS> !kbfx
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, MetaMorfoziS
<samoura> where is konqueror in my system :S ?
<hibatsu> do you have kde or gnome?
<samoura> kde
<osh_> samoura: which konqueror
<samoura> i have kde
<osh_> samoura: type what I told you.
<yan747> bonjour
<yan747> Hi
<hibatsu> hi
<samoura> hey thanks
<hibatsu> did it work?
<samoura> <hibatsu> go into /home/samoura <hibatsu> with konqueror     i see there bookmarks.xml bookmarks.xml.bak bookmarks.xml.tbcache konq_history  what shude i open up then ? :S
<hibatsu> does the sound work now?
<hibatsu> then the konqueror stuff isn't necessary now
<samoura> i havent tryd yet :S
<samoura> no i sayd thanks for find this konqueror:S
<hibatsu> ok
<samoura> in konqueror     i see there bookmarks.xml bookmarks.xml.bak bookmarks.xml.tbcache konq_history  what shude i open up then ? :S
<hibatsu> then create a folder called mount
<samoura> in there?
<samoura> konqueror
<hibatsu> yes
<hibatsu> and then enter the following command into your konsole
<hibatsu> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /home/samoura/mount
<samoura> this -> /home/samoura/.kde/share/apps/konqueror
<samoura> sudo /home/samoura/.kde/share/apps/konqueror?
<samoura> sudo /home/samoura/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/mount?
<noteventime> Does anyone know if there is work being done on the i810 drivers?
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /home/samoura/mount
<samoura> mount: you must specify the filesystem t
<samoura> ;S
<Jolt> Do you need an internet conn. to use the command "sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.12" ??
<samoura> tolking to me?
<Jolt> anybody...
<jpatrick> yes
<noteventime> what packages do i need to install koffice?
<noteventime> Or rather what packages are koffice
<Jolt> jpatrick, is there any way I can do it without an internet conn.?
<kubby510> hello everyone
<Jolt> get it from the installation cd maybe?
<jpatrick> Jolt: download it from packages.ubuntu.com
<Jolt> how big is it?
<noteventime> about 50mb
<noteventime> i think
<noteventime> if its the full kernel source
<kubby510> I have a question about a new installation of kubuntu 5.10...
<kubby510> I have installed it and im trying to run it for the first time and it keeps getting stuck at the point where it says "Checking Battery State"...
<samoura> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop why doesn work sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop :S
<samoura> help me please
<noteventime> Hmm.
<Jolt> jpatrick, I'm lost in those packages... is there an actual link for the "linux-source-2.6.12"?
<noteventime> Have you tried searching for xfce in adept/synaptic?
<samoura> yess
<samoura> i have
<noteventime> And you cant find anything?
<noteventime> I can find it
<noteventime> its called xfce4
<samoura> where?
<noteventime> try: sudo apt-get install xfce4
<samoura> E: Couldn't find package xfce4
<samoura> E: Couldn't find package xubuntu-desktopsudo
<jpatrick> Jolt: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/devel/linux-source-2.6.12
<samoura> i have downloaded xfce4-4.2.3.2-installer.bin but don know how to run it
<noteventime> Do you know how to use the console?
<Jolt> jpatrick, thank you
<samoura> noteventime -> i have downloaded xfce4-4.2.3.2-installer.bin but don know how to run it
<samoura> yess i know
<noteventime> good go to the directory with the bin file in it
<samoura> where?
<noteventime> then run sudo ./xfce4-4........
<samoura> okei
<noteventime> the ./ is important
<noteventime> Does it work :)
<samoura> sudo./xfce4-4.2.3.2-installer.bin? ;S
<noteventime> a space after sudo ;)
<noteventime> How do i get the new kexi package for koffice 1.5?
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i re set the kicker's procces list?
<samoura> sudo ./xfce4-4.2.3.2-installer.bin;S?
<MetaMorfoziS> it's not lists my windows
<noteventime> samora: yes
<noteventime> metamorfozis: restart kicker?
<MetaMorfoziS> because i had an accident
<MetaMorfoziS> and deleted it
<noteventime> aha
<noteventime> its an applet
<MetaMorfoziS> i have kicker
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<MetaMorfoziS> but what applet?
<noteventime> rightklick then add
<MetaMorfoziS> what is it's name?
<noteventime> wait a second il take a look
<noteventime> taskbar
<seezer> hi
<noteventime> hullo
<MetaMorfoziS> it's in hungarian..
<MetaMorfoziS> shit
<noteventime> haha
<noteventime> wait, il take a look where its placed
<MetaMorfoziS> feladatlista!!4
<MetaMorfoziS> :DDD
<MetaMorfoziS> okay i have it, thank you
<noteventime> np
<noteventime> samora: Hows it going?
<samoura> omg my computer frisesszzzzz
<noteventime> hmmm  :/ after running the bin file?
<SkrotFFS> Anyone know how I can compile kmplayer for kubuntu so it's embedded with konqueror?
<samoura> sudo ./xfce4-4.2.3.2-installer.bin like this right?
<noteventime> samora do you know how to edit your repoitories for apt?
<noteventime> samora: yes
<tristanmike> wouldn't you have to "chmod +x <filename>?
<samoura> no :(
<noteventime> samora: but i still think you should use apt
<samoura> i am new in this shitt
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> start adept
<samoura> than?
<noteventime> adept->manage repos
<noteventime> you found it?
<yan747> Hi
<samoura> i am in package manager (adept)
<noteventime> 'ello
<yan747> what the name of stater bar for superkaramba ?
<samoura> is that right?
<noteventime> yes now go to adept (in the menu) -> manage repos
<noteventime> yes
<samoura> found it
<noteventime> good
<samoura> what to do than?
<noteventime> on every line that begins with #deb rightclick and press enable
<noteventime> only those that begin with #deb or #deb-src
<dumezil> how do i get my bluetooth mouse paired with my laptop?  i found a utility to remove pairings, but not to add them
<samoura> okei i done it shude i enable to ded-src?
<samoura> okei i done it shude i enable  ded-src?
<noteventime> You can but you dont have to
<samoura> okei it is better to do it right? :P
<noteventime> sure
<noteventime> When your finished press apply
<samoura> finito what next?
<noteventime> press close
<noteventime> after pressing aplpy
<noteventime> apply*
<samoura> okei
<samoura> next?
<noteventime> Now you've told apt to use some "unsupported" repositores
<noteventime> press fetch updates
<samoura> okei
<noteventime> This might take a minute
<samoura> update finish
<noteventime> When it finishes you should be able to install xubuntu-desktop
<samoura> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ?
<noteventime> yes
<noteventime> dumezil: I think there is some kind od kbluetooth app, have you tried it?
<samoura> okei i will come back don go away please
<noteventime> I never had to use bloetooth so im afraid i can't help you any more. :(
<samoura> ;S
<noteventime> ?
<yan747> any idea ?
<noteventime> I was talking to dumezil
<samoura> okei
<samoura> :D
<noteventime> Il stay :)
<noteventime> yan747: What was your problem?
<noteventime> aha
<noteventime> Found it now
<noteventime> I'm not sure i understood it :S
<noteventime> 'ello
<samoura> hello okei it worked :P but nothing is coming on the desktop:S
<noteventime> hmmm :/ how do you mean?
<dumezil> noteventime: i odn't know where it is...  i found a page on ubuntu's wiki talking about it...  im trudging through the directions
<samoura> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=132056
<samoura> chack it this http://www.xfce.org/ there is a image of the desktop
<noteventime> I know how it looks, i've used it once, but it was abit too lightweight for me :)
<noteventime> You know you have to choose xfce at login?
<samoura> okei where do i open it :S
<samoura> ?
<noteventime> at login
<noteventime> you have to choose session type
<noteventime> i think it is called, and there you choose xfce, its a small menu under where you enter your password/username
<samoura> noteventime okei i don have to warry :P
<samoura> can you help me with nvidia to update :S i know you say no
<noteventime> sure
<noteventime> I'l try
<samoura> okei
<samoura> where to start?
<noteventime> You want to install the nvidia drivers?
<samoura> yess
<noteventime> ok, a minute.
<samoura> my computer allweyz frizzzz;S
<noteventime> ok :)
<samoura> ;) not funny
<samoura> i have this website by the way www.folk.is/tupac i am a tupac shakur fan :D
<noteventime> hmm....
<noteventime> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<noteventime> What is the name of you r graphics card?
<samoura> :( i have read it it doesn help me :(
<samoura> Ge force fx 6600
<samoura> GT
<noteventime> ok
<voicu> hi, can i have kde 3.4 and kde 3.5 running on the same system?
<noteventime> sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings nvidia-glx
<noteventime> voicu: I don't think so
<samoura> yess it is working
<samoura> you are my hero man
<noteventime> hehe
<noteventime> Np
<noteventime> when the installation is finished
<samoura> what than?
<noteventime> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
<voicu> noteventime: are you sure there is no way to make them work?
<noteventime> voicu: No, but i think they share some resources, try in the KDE channel, you will probably find someone who is better it these kind of things
<samoura> noteventime sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules;S
<voicu> ok
<noteventime> samora: ok
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~$ sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
<samoura> Reading package lists... Done
<samoura> Building dependency tree... Done
<samoura> E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules
<noteventime> wait a minute il yake a look
<samoura> okei
<noteventime> what processor do you have?
<samoura> shude i check?
<samoura> in adept?
<noteventime> Do yo have Intel or AMD?
<noteventime> or something else
<samoura> amd
<noteventime> ok 64?
<samoura> AMD64
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-common
<noteventime> I had the wrong package name
<samoura> thanks
<noteventime> :)
<samoura> no it is working
<samoura> now
<tameritoke> Hi people
<samoura> ;:S
<tameritoke> I have a problem to get kubuntu
<tameritoke> :(
<noteventime> now run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<tameritoke> I want to get the dabber release with jigdo
<noteventime> tameritoke: Just ask :)
<tameritoke> But I don't know which mirror to take
<noteventime> jigdo?
<tameritoke> yes
<samoura> okei i will restar the computer right?
<tameritoke> This is the fastest way to download the files
<noteventime> NO
<samoura> okei
<noteventime> have you ryb sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<samoura> yess
<tameritoke> It is being offered by kubuntu, but I don't know which mirrors to take
<samoura> i did
<noteventime> if so press ctrl+alt+backspace
<samoura> Warning: your X configuration has been succesfully changed.
<samoura> In order to take full advantage of the changes, X needs to
<samoura> be restarted.
<noteventime> you only have to restart X
<tameritoke> Is there a site where to display which mirror I may choose that all necessary files are being downloaded?!
<noteventime> if so press ctrl+alt+backspace
<noteventime> tameritoke: Do you run kubuntu right now?
<samoura> backspace?
<tameritoke> no...
<tameritoke> I shot gentoo away and now I want to install dapper drake
<tameritoke> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/
<tameritoke> therer is it being offered
<noteventime> the one above enter
<samoura> what key word is backspace?
<samoura> shift?
<noteventime> no
<noteventime> above enter
<noteventime> the one you delete chars with
<samoura> is the key ENTER? :S new english maybe i am from iceland
<samoura> okei
<samoura> now i got it
<samoura> :=)
<noteventime> ctrl+alt+backspace (backspace being the one above enter)
<tameritoke> any ideas?
<noteventime> hehe
<noteventime> tameritoke: You can get the cd via bittorrent
<noteventime> samora: ?
<noteventime> does it work?
<samoura> yess it is working :P
<samoura> i love it
<noteventime> nice
<samoura> thank you thank you so match
<noteventime> xfce also working?
<samoura> jim &100000000 thanks to you
<noteventime> NP
<samoura> jim %100000000 thanks to you
<noteventime> :) always glad to help
<dumezil> is there an easy way to setup wifi?  a gui tool to show available wireless networks and connect to one and if necessary, ask for a WEP key?
<noteventime> yes
<dumezil> what is it?
<noteventime> kwifimanager
<dumezil> cool thanks
<noteventime> I never realy tried it though because i use WPA
<dumezil> ok so im connected to a network, but i don't have an ip address...  what do i need to do to get an ip address
<noteventime> What is the name of the network adapter eth1?
<dumezil> what do you mean?
<noteventime> try writing iwconfig in the console
<dumezil> yeah it spits out this whole bit about wlan0 and lots of stuff
<gilrim> anyone know something about getting perl to work right?
<dumezil> how to i tell my wireless adapter to look for an ip address when it connects to a network?
<gilrim> run dhclient
<samoura> noteventime do you know about this -> http://friends.polibuda.info/~grusin/sources.php i installd and i want run it can you teach me how to download program and run the program ?
<samoura> 	psotnic-0.2.7.tar.gz
<noteventime> sure
<samoura> can you help me
<samoura> just this and than i will lif you alone
<noteventime> dumezil: try ifup wlan0
<noteventime> samora: have you looked if you can find it in adept?
<dumezil> noteventime: i did that and i got no dhcp offers...
<samoura> i vill luck
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> dumex
<noteventime> dumezil: are you using wep or wpa?
<noteventime> samora: Can you find it?
<samoura> i cant find it there ;S psotnic
<noteventime> Haha, psotnic again, or was it you asking yesterday?
<noteventime> Someone asket about psotnic yesterday too :P
<samoura> not me?
<samoura> really? :D
<noteventime> Yes
<samoura> LOL
<noteventime> Ok
<noteventime> That is a sourcecode package which you have to compile
<samoura> okei
<noteventime> first you need to extract it
<noteventime> like a zip file
<dumezil> noteventime: im not using either...  its an open network
<samoura> wait i am trying to find the home place
<noteventime> dumezil: ok
<samoura> new dektop :P
<noteventime> ok :)
<noteventime> dumezil: have you tried using wifimanager?
<Tonio_> noteventime: kwifimanager ?
<noteventime> yes
<samoura> fainaly found it i think i was wery fast
<noteventime> ?
<samoura> okei how to excute?
<noteventime> you need to compile it first, it only sourcecode
<allee> dumezil: in case it's not answered yet: to pair the mouse 'sudo hidd --search' and press the 'pairing' buttun on your mouse. You may have to repeat it if it does not work on first go
<noteventime> first open the console and go the the directory where you extracted the files
<samoura> how to  compile?
<noteventime> first open the console and go the the directory where you extracted the files
<noteventime> then ./configure
<samoura> you tolking to me or anothor guy?
<noteventime> you
<samoura> okei sorry i am silly
<noteventime> Np :)
<noteventime> Sorry im a bit slow im helping a friend with a thing at the same time
<samoura> i savded on the desktop so i say sudo /home/samoura/Desktop/psotnic-0.2.7.tar.gz?
<samoura> is it right?
<noteventime> first you have to extract the files from the tar.gz
<samoura> okei
<noteventime> tar.gz is kinda lika a zip file
<samoura> if i click it it wont open ;S
<noteventime> hmmm... try: ark /home/samoura/Desktop/psotnic-0.2.7.tar.gz
<samoura> okei thanks finished extracted
<samoura> now knosole
<noteventime> yes
<noteventime> go to the directory where you extracted the files
<samoura> i am in there and than?
<noteventime> ./configure
<samoura> ./configure bash: ./configure: No such file or directory ;(
<noteventime> try ls and see what it outputs
<noteventime> It should work, I think your in the wrong directory
<samoura> in konsole?
<noteventime> yes
<samoura> just ls?
<noteventime> yes
<samoura> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `in'
<noteventime> ls
<noteventime> not is :)
<samoura> Desktop  xfce4-4.2.3.2-installer.bin
<samoura> what than?
<noteventime> Your not in the directory where you extracted the files
<noteventime> your in your home directory
<samoura> it is on the desktop
<noteventime> then cd Desktop
<wincide> hi, someone who uses openlazslo please ??
<noteventime> Sorry, i dont even knoww what that is :P
<noteventime> samora: ???
<noteventime> samora: Have you fount the folder where you extracted the files
<samoura> no?
<noteventime> cd Desktop
<noteventime> then ls again
<samoura> okei than
<noteventime> what does ls output?
<samoura> blue color Desktop  whit colorxfce4-4.2.3.2-installer.bin
<burepe> !japanese
<ubotu> burepe: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jpatrick> !ja
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jpatrick
<noteventime> hmm
<burepe> I need to install Japanese input. I though it might tell me
<noteventime> I've been trying to get ot too
<samoura> hey wait
<noteventime> Google for ot
<samoura> :P
<blackflag> hello all
<noteventime> samora, what was the name of the folder you extracted the files to?
<noteventime> 'ello
<blackflag> does someone know a good hylafax client?
<noteventime> hylafax-client?
<jpatrick> skim?
<blackflag> skim? where can I find that?
<jpatrick> it's in Dapper
<Mrono> hi
<noteventime> 'ello
<blackflag> okay I have breezy
<noteventime> blackflag: there is a package called hylafax-client?
<noteventime> ops there was not supposed to ba a ?
<CellarDoor> hello
<CellarDoor> :P
<noteventime> 'ello
<CellarDoor> I mean, :)
<jpatrick> blackflag: might be in backports
<CellarDoor> anyone know much about konqueror ?
<noteventime> A bit :)
<samoura> i don have to switch
<noteventime> ok
<CellarDoor> I've seen screenshots where konqueror has a left panel that has info and previews but I cant see it anywhere in konqueror, do I need a plugin ?
<blackflag> Yes there IS a hylaclient package
<blackflag> but it is not accesible
<noteventime> CellarDoor: Yes, it is a plugin i've read about it in a tutorial sometime
<noteventime> blackflag: How do you mean?
<CellarDoor> is it on the repos ?
<samoura> noteventime Desktop  xfce4-4.2.3.2-installer.bin but i have extracted psotnic-0.2.7
<noteventime> where have wwyou extracted it?
<blackflag> the client is not a gui
<noteventime> please give the full path
<samoura> okei i am gonna install new and put it on the desktop wait a min
<blackflag> I only find hylafax gui clients for M$ !!!
<blackflag> and nothing for linux or KDE
<noteventime> http://www.further.com/jeremy/khylafax
<noteventime> http://freshmeat.net/projects/movifax/
<noteventime> blackflag: Take a look at those
<blackflag> khylaFAX > not found under that URL
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> sorry, what about the other one
<blackflag> I have a look...
<samoura> noteventime okei i have downloaded agein and extracted to desktop what to do But one problem why comes this up when i press Desktop  xfce4-4.2.3.2-installer.bin;S
<noteventime> Sorry, but I didnt understand the question. :(
<samoura> in knosole LS Desktop  xfce4-4.2.3.2-installer.bin
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> cd Deskrop
<noteventime> and youl get to the desktop
<samoura> cd dekstop in knosole?
<noteventime> cd Desktop
<noteventime> in konsole
<samoura> okei
<samoura> and than?
<Mrono> hmm
<Mrono> !bin
<ubotu> Mrono: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Mrono> I don't remember how to install .bin
<Mrono> ah
<tristanmike> shouldn't you "chmod +x file.bin" first?
<noteventime> sudo ./NAME_OF_BIN
<noteventime> yes
<Mrono> yeah
<Mrono> make sure you set the permissions
<noteventime> samora: are you in the folder
<tristanmike> one can also "checkinstall file.bin" too
<Mrono> sudo chmod +x <file>
<Mrono> sudo ./<file>
<noteventime> that should work :)
<samoura> noteventime ups i am a litl confused i am trying to install psotnic
<noteventime> Yay, 9 hours of monkey island music
<samoura> it is not bin
<samoura> ;S
<noteventime> samora: Go to the directory where you extraced the files in the konsole
<samoura> okei
<noteventime> You there
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop$ here
<samoura> and what to write there?
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> did you extrace all the files to the desktop?
<samoura> yess
<samoura> yes sorry
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> ./configure
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop$  ./configure
<samoura> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<samoura> :S i am in deep shit
<noteventime> then you didnt extract them to the desktop? ;)
<Dasnipa`> is there a file named configure?
<samoura> okei i vill see that agein
<Mrono> by default they extract to your home folder
<Dasnipa`> on occasion a chmod +x configure is needed
<Dasnipa`> but the permissions should be set
<noteventime> I  think you extracted them to a folder on your desktop
<noteventime> try ls
<samoura> yes
<samoura> i did that
<noteventime> what dos it show
<samoura> psotnic-0.2.7  psotnic-0.2.7.tar.gz  trash.desktop
<noteventime> good
<noteventime> now cd psotnic-0.2.7
<noteventime> It was inside the folder psotnic-0.2.7
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop/psotnic-0.2.7$
<noteventime> try ./configure now
<samoura> YEAH
<samoura> baby
<noteventime> hehe
<Dasnipa`> not dont yet
<Dasnipa`> ;)
<noteventime> this could tae a minute or two
<samoura> okei what next?
<Dasnipa`> make
<Dasnipa`> then sudo make install
<noteventime> make compiles it ("translates it to binary code)
<tristanmike> sudo checkinstall
<noteventime> brb
<tristanmike> it's recommended that you use "sudo checkinstall"  Will have to install "checkinstall"
<noteventime> I have o go for a few minutes
<noteventime> Il brb
<samoura> okei
<ricky_ds> Hi, I have problems making samba work on kubuntu. I configured it by right-clicking on a folder and saying "share". But it doesn't appear in my samba places, nor on the winXP client. Can anyone help?
<jrhonk> why kubuntu uses memory so much? about 300-400mb
<jrhonk> i have 1gb ram memory
<Dasnipa`> jrhonk, linux manages memory a lot differently from other operating systems
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody wants to run an ut server?
<MetaMorfoziS> :)))
<MetaMorfoziS> ut2k4
<bhna> jrhonk: most memory is used as harddisk-cache
<Mrono> lol
<samoura> you abck yppi
<noteventime_brb> im back
<noteventime_brb> My onky uses about 190mb
<jrhonk> can i remove harddisk-cache? sorry i'm noob
<samoura> yppi thanks man
<Dasnipa`> you dont want to jrhonk
<tristanmike> I'm using 400 too, but I got superkaramba and Amarok running
<noteventime_brb> samora: all working?
<Dasnipa`> it would slow down your performance
<bhna> jrhonk: why?
<Dasnipa`> its not a problem that so much ram is in use
<samoura> what shude i do after ./config
<noteventime_brb> make
<samoura> make?
<noteventime_brb> only make
<samoura> in console?
<tristanmike> samoura, yes, "make" is a command
<samoura> chill
<noteventime_brb> make compiles the code
<tristanmike> yup, in a console
<tristanmike> in the same folder where you ran ./configure
<jrhonk> gnome uses about 100-200mb
<samoura> brb
<bhna> jrhonk: how do you test this?
<Dasnipa`> jrhonk left
<Dasnipa`> i think the problem mostly was that he was probably familiar with windows where having 300-400 mb of ram in use is a very bad thing while that percentage of ram in use is normal in linux he was just confused
<Mrono> how do I upgrade to KDE 5
<Mrono> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 Breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade, Upgrading to dapper? Use the dist-upgrade manager and /join #ubuntu+1
<samoura> i back
<Dasnipa`> KDE 5?
<Mrono> lol
<Mrono> sorry
<Mrono> 3.5
<noteventime> add repository
<samoura> noteventime
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop/psotnic-0.2.7$ make
<samoura> bash: make: command not found
<Dasnipa`> ahh
<noteventime> samora: Ok you need another package
<Dasnipa`> you need to get the untils for that samoura
<Dasnipa`> atils*
<Dasnipa`> blah typing utils*
<samoura> is hi right noteventime?
<noteventime> Il try to find the package anme
<Dasnipa`> build-essentials package should contain make shouldnt it?
<noteventime> would be wierd otherwise :P
<noteventime> sudp apt-get install build-essentials
<Dasnipa`> otherwise its automake1.9
<samoura>  sudp apt-get install build-essentials?
<Dasnipa`> sudo
<Otis> Evening, Mplayer plays WMV files fine but if I open them with KMplayer, it takes minutes before playback begins. I can provide the console output of KMplayer for anyone kind enough to help me.
<samoura> E: Couldn't find package build-essentials
<Dasnipa`> sounds like a question for the mplayer development team
<tristanmike> sudo apt-get install build-essential   -no "s"
<noteventime> use paste bin and post the URL and il do my best
<samoura> okei
<noteventime> samora: Did you get the package?
<tristanmike> samoura, while you're at it, "sudo apt-get install checkinstall"
<Dasnipa`> as much as we'd like to... we cant have knowledge of every individual program in linux Otis: your best bet is tracking down the mplayer forums/irc channel
<samoura> http://friends.polibuda.info/~grusin/sources.php
<Dasnipa`> yes, checkinstall is a good one to have too
<samoura> and try the 	psotnic-current.tar.gz
<Otis> Dasnipa`: I don't have a problem with mplayer, I have a problem w/ kmplayer
<Dasnipa`> noteventime, i just looked at the package for that util samoura is trying to install
<noteventime> ok
<Dasnipa`> samoura, youll have to type make dynamic    to get it to compile
<noteventime> dynamic linking?
<Dasnipa`> theres three targets
<noteventime> ok
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop$ i am in there
<samoura> okei what than?
<Dasnipa`> typing make gives the target choice and says dynamic is the usual one
<Dasnipa`> and theres a crapload of warnings that g++ spits... hopefully the programmers of this program fix that later
<noteventime> Hehe, no wonder it wasnt in the deb repos :)
<Dasnipa`> ~/program_tarballs/psotnic-current$ make
<Dasnipa`> Available targets:
<Dasnipa`> * dynamic (prefered for most systems)
<Dasnipa`> * static
<Dasnipa`> * debug
<samoura> make dynamic doesn work
<noteventime> cd psotnic-0.2.7
<noteventime> then make dynamic
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop/psotnic-0.2.7$ make dynami
<samoura> bash: make: command not found
<samoura> ;S
<samoura> ups config right?
<samoura> first ./config
<jpatrick> sudo apt-get install make?
<Dasnipa`> jpatrick, its not make its automake1.9
<Dasnipa`> sudo apt-get install automake1.9
<jpatrick> oh yeah
<samoura> dasnip & noteventime thanks i did sudo apt-get install automake1.9 and it worked what is next
<samoura> ?
<Dasnipa`> make dynamic
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop/psotnic-0.2.7$  make dynamic
<samoura> bash: make: command not found
<Dasnipa`> hrms
<samoura> it doesn work :S
<Dasnipa`> oh wait automake is the package for generating makefiles
<Dasnipa`> not execing them
<Dasnipa`> i always get the two confused
<samoura> okei and does that mean i am finshed?
<samoura> can i now make many boots?
<Mrono> hey
<Dasnipa`> no you need a package for the correct make
<Dasnipa`> let me find it
<Mrono> i'm having trouble installing a splash screen
<Mrono> it uses the Mooding engine
<Mrono> but I can't figure out how to install it
<Mrono> moodin*
<samoura> mrono you ll have to wait man dasnipa is helping me
<Mrono> I know i'm just throwing it out incase someone else is in the room
<noteventime> sorry I'm unable to help right now. I'l probably be able to do so in a few minutes
<Mrono> lol
<Mrono> np
<Dasnipa`> samoura, sudo apt-get install make
<samoura> okei
<samoura> thanks
<samoura> is it now ready?
<Dasnipa`> after getting the package make you will be ready to run make dynamic
<Dasnipa`> and that command will then work
<Dasnipa`> then youll want to type 'make install' after make dynamic
<Dasnipa`> and then you will be done
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop/psotnic-0.2.7$ make dynamic
<samoura> make: *** No rule to make target `dynamic'.  Stop.
<Dasnipa`> just try make then
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop/psotnic-0.2.7$ make
<samoura> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Dasnipa`> really hrms
<samoura> mybe sudo make?
<Dasnipa`> no
<Dasnipa`> do an ls
<Dasnipa`> and look for anything that has makefile in it
<samoura> in ls are hunderds of somthing i don know but there are match of list
<Dasnipa`> you might have to ./configure again if the configure script didnt detect make it might have not generated the makefile
<Dasnipa`> try ./configure again
<samoura> okei than?
<Dasnipa`> does it look like it went thru?
<samoura> yes it does
<Dasnipa`> does the output say it generated makefiles?
<samoura> the config worked
<Dasnipa`> okay there _should_ be a make file now
<Dasnipa`> try make dynamic again
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop/psotnic-0.2.7$ ./configure
<samoura> [*]  Running system check (this may take a while)
<samoura> [*]  Operating system: GNU/Linux
<samoura> `-> testing ipv4.c: failed
<samoura> woo hoo hoo, your system cannot compile event the simplet code, there is something really wrong with it at tests/test.pm line 51.
<Dasnipa`> okay well that is a failure message from ./configure
<Dasnipa`> that explains why it didnt work...
<samoura> maybe install anothor package?
<samoura> i just installd 1 package
<Dasnipa`> do me a favor and type g++ at the console and tell me what it outputs
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop/psotnic-0.2.7$ g++
<samoura> bash: g++: command not found
<Dasnipa`> heh
<samoura> what heh?
<Dasnipa`> yeah they didnt have you get a compiler
<samoura> and?
<Dasnipa`> sudo apt-get install g++
<sebastian> I love ubuntu/kubuntu but why the heck cd burning is not working???
<samoura> okei and than?
<xChomp> hi! what package do i have to install to get the microsoft fonts?
<Dasnipa`> then try the ./configure again
<samoura> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ?  ./configure
<samoura> Abort.
<xChomp> ouch!
<Dasnipa`> oh you wanted to type y
<Dasnipa`> so try sudo apt-get install g++
<Dasnipa`> then type y
<samoura> okei
<samoura> it downloaded
<samoura> what than?
<Dasnipa`> now try the ./confugyre
<Dasnipa`> ./configure
<Dasnipa`> *
<kubby510> hi everyone
<samoura> Uhhhhh i love it is this over
<samoura> :P
<Dasnipa`> did it work this time samoura ?
<Dasnipa`> what did it output
<samoura> yes
<samoura> :P
<Dasnipa`> what did it output?
<Dasnipa`> many lines?
<samoura> yes
<Mrono> hi kubby
<Dasnipa`> what was the last line it outputted?
<xChomp> where do i have to put the microsoft fonts so that i can use it, please?
<samoura> Random seed (seed.h) exists, using existing one.
<Mrono> hey kubby you perchanch know how to install moddin splash screens?
<noteventime> How is it going :) you getting the hang of it samora :)
<Dasnipa`> okay samoura
<Dasnipa`> now make dynamic
<Mrono> xchomp you use the font installer
<kubby510> no sorry mrono
<kubby510> im a noob :p
<samoura> uhh buja
<Mrono> unfortunately so am i
<samoura> it worked
<kubby510> I need help too :(
<Mrono> what is it
<xChomp> Mrono: and what is the command to start the font installer?
<Mrono> kcontrol &
<kubby510> everyone if anyone can help me with this problem of my computer freezing when it reaches "Checking battery state" could you please let me know! :)
<Dasnipa`> samoura, now sudo make install
<Mrono> try messin with the spci
<Mrono> apci*
<noteventime>  /usr/share/fonts/truetype/
<kubby510> apic?
<samoura> what?
<samoura>  sudo make install
<noteventime> yes
<noteventime> I think the font folder is /usr/share/fonts/truetype/
<noteventime> samora
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop/psotnic-0.2.7$ sudo make install
<samoura> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<Mrono> xchomp: run command, "kcontrol &", the font installer is under administration at the bottom
<Dasnipa`> apparently there isnt an install for it
<Dasnipa`> samoura, now to run the program
<Dasnipa`> cd bin
<kubby510> should i try the "linux noapic nolapic" option at installation?
<xChomp> Mrono: alright, thank you!
<Mrono> np
<samoura> okei than?
<Dasnipa`> and then ./psotnic
<Mrono> apic?
<Dasnipa`> with the correct flags and paths
<Mrono> apci
<Mrono> you can
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop/psotnic-0.2.7/bin$ ./psotnic
<samoura> Syntax: ./psotnic [-v]  [-p]  [-c decypted config]  [cryped config] 
<Dasnipa`> thats how to run the program you just installed samoura
<kubby510> well
<samoura> :)
<kubby510> the flag is "noapic" and "nolapic"
<samoura> Noteventime thanks
<Dasnipa`> samoura, what is the goal/purpose for installing this psotnic program?
<noteventime> Its an IRC bot
<Dasnipa`> i dont know what the program is/what it does
<kubby510> would a flag like that possibly help with a battery check problem?
<noteventime> aperently
<Dasnipa`> oh
<samoura> okei shude i now start up x chat?
<Dasnipa`> would be nice if they included a manpage so i could look up what all their flags mean
<noteventime> :) Well hope its good samoura becuse it was lots of work XD It's no problem though
<Mrono> ok
<noteventime> Ok, i have to go and eat now
<kubby510> POLL OF THE DAY: Why is ubuntu such a PITA to install???
<kubby510> :(
<noteventime> Bye
<Mrono> so who here knows how to install moodin themes
<Mrono> lol
<samoura> Noteventime YOU rock man but TUPAC is the best :P
<Mrono> it's not to install
<Mrono> just to configure
<xChomp> Mrono: but i cannot add TTF fonts with it
<Mrono> I did
<Dasnipa`> samoura, http://polibuda.info/~grusin for more info. should be a manual for how to use the program there
<xChomp> it says: "Only fonts may be installed"
<Mrono> I did
<Mrono> i installed both .ttf and .TTF
<xChomp> Mrono: do you need to install a special font server first or something?
<Mrono> not that I know of
<Eruantalon> Anyone know geda? I don't seem to have refdes_renum installed with the kubuntu packages... anyone know where i can get it?
<Eruantalon> nvm
<Eruantalon> Found it in geda-utils
<xChomp> Mrono: ahh now it works... the fonts had the wrong rights :) my bad!
<samoura> dashnipa where is this boot installd?
<samoura> please tell me
<osh_> samoura: /boot?
<samoura> i downloaded Psotnic
<samoura> and want to know where it is installd
<Dasnipa`> its installed in ~/Desktop/<your psotnic dir>/bin
<Dasnipa`> or maybe just ~/Desktop/<your psotnic dir> will be needed
<Dasnipa`> something like that
<samoura> okei
<samoura> how can change the display menu change pictures
<samoura> it is to brigness
<samoura> it is to brigtness
<Mrono> moodin splash screens
<Mrono> anybody
<Dasnipa`> samoura, maybe read the psonic manual on their website to find out that info
<samoura> okei
<vikke_> what amaroK output-plugin / engine supports mp3 format?
<osh_> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.13 Stopped
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<vikke_> oki
<JUDGE> crap.. I tried to add deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/ to my adept package manager for kubuntu but now it wont run and I cant edit the list!
<JUDGE> anyone have any ideas on how to fix it?
<Mrono> lol
<Mrono> I did the same thing
<Mrono> yeah
<Mrono> I do
<Mrono> 1 sec and i'll find the file
<JUDGE> im a linux noob... so really just trying to learn.. have no idea how to fix it.. much appreciated
<Mrono> I am too
<Mrono> only been on for a few days
<JUDGE> so were you able to get that repositiory to work?
<Mrono> !adept
<ubotu> [adept]  a package manager for Kubuntu. A howto is provided here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Mrono> I use synaptic
<Mrono> mainly cuz adept screwed up for me
<Mrono> do a reboot
<Mrono> it might help
<Mrono> i'll try to find the file
<JUDGE> alrighty
<Mrono> I saw it a few days ago
<Mrono> there it is
<Mrono> ok
<Mrono> judge
<JUDGE> yes?
<Mrono> /etc/apt/
<Mrono> edit the sources file
<Mrono> sources.list
<JUDGE> er.... how? lol
<osh_> reboot is rarely a solution in linux imho. not unless you've screwed up royally with some kernel crap...
<Mrono> I have that same repository and synaptic or adept have no problem with it
<Mrono> lol
<Mrono> I did but then I rebooted and it was fine
<Mrono> osh_ you know how to install moodin themes
<JUDGE> so look in the /etc/apt/ folder and edit the sources list?
<osh_> Mrono: moodin? never heard of it. put some files in some theme dir probably.
<Mrono> hmmmm
<JUDGE> ahh ok .. I found the source list
<Mrono> heh
<Mrono> sweet
<Mrono> I got my powermate to flash intime with my music
<JUDGE> so I should remove the entry that is messing everything up and then get the synaptic program?
<Mrono> nah
<Mrono> go to a command line and type
<Mrono> apt-get install synaptic
<Mrono> er
<Mrono> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<JUDGE> can I type that in the run command window?
<Mrono> not that I know of
<noteventime_brb> samoura: Are you still here ?
<morrow> arg... this damn shift-insert / x-window copy thing... when i mark some text it does not get into the klipper (for use with shift-insert into the konsole) but middle-click works...
<JUDGE> ok.. So use the terminal program for that command?
<JUDGE> damn.. I removed the line in the source list.. but it wont save. even simple tasks are confusing for me.. lol
<Mrono> ah
<Mrono> yeah
<Mrono> use the terminal
<Mrono> i dislike the klipper
<JUDGE> Mrono I cant edit the source list.. wont let me save it.. I don't have the correct permission .. im the only user.. so wtf?
<Mrono> heh
<Mrono> hmm
<Mrono> what was that command
<JUDGE> ?
<Mrono> !dorun
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Mrono
<Mrono> hmm
<Mrono> run this command
<Mrono> gksuexec
<Mrono> ] what does it give you
<JUDGE> me?
<Mrono> yeah
<Mrono> it should give you a dialog
<noteventime_brb> !mono
<ubotu> [mono]  implementation of .NET framework on linux.  For details http://www.go-mono.com
<JUDGE> typing in the run command window... I get "could not run specified command"
<Mrono> thought so
<Mrono> open up a command windpow
<Mrono> a console
<Mrono> type ssu
<Mrono> su
<JUDGE> is that the terminal?
<Mrono> yeah
<JUDGE> ok
<Mrono> then cd /etc/apt
<Mrono> then pico sources.list
<Mrono> scroll down till you see the repository
<Mrono> sel it
<Mrono> then use ctrl+o to save the file
<Mrono> del it*
<Mrono> and ctrl+x to exit the file
<JUDGE> I typed su .. asked for password, I typed my password .. it said failed authentication..
<pussfeller> anyone used wengophone?
<pussfeller> i wanna do long distance but i dont wanna go thru the hassle of setting up asterisk again
<Mrono> lol
<Mrono> type cd /etc/apt
<Mrono> then sudo pico sources.list
<Mrono> ahhhh
<gilrim> could anyone here give me some help on a issue with perl, I suspect it's related to some path-variable... I'm trying to setup fuseftp, but it's complaining about missing dependencies, but I've already installed those with cpan..
<JUDGE> ok im in
<samoura> hello i installd http://friends.polibuda.info/~grusin/src/psotnic-current.tar.gz but how where is the fail that runs the installer i installd it excuted and confuger it but i don know the fail i installd
<samoura> to run the irc boot
<Mrono> judge
<Mrono> remove the repository
<samoura> i know where psotnic-0.2.7 is but i dont know what is the fail that runs it?
<Mrono> like you wanted to
<JUDGE> so frustrating... I removed the offending line... and saved the file.. but its still in there..
<samoura> i know where psotnic-0.2.7 is but i dont know what is the fail that runs it?
<Mrono> lol
<samoura> shut up i am new in this
<JUDGE> its like every thing I try doesnt work in this damn os
<JUDGE> seriously.. open the sources list inthe console, select the line, delete the line.. save the file.. open the file again to check.. and the line is back.
<Mrono> lol
<noteventime_brb> JUDGE: what editor did you use?
<noteventime_brb> samoura: it probably installed into one of the bin directories so you dont have to woory about where it installed it, jus run the command
<JUDGE> i was trying to edit it in kate, then the terminal... nothing is working
<JUDGE> permission denied.. no matter what I try.. I cant edit that sources list
<noteventime_brb> JUDGE; sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<noteventime_brb> You have to edit is as su
<JUDGE> "You have to edit is as su" I'm sorry, I dont know what that means
<Mrono> root pretty much
<JUDGE> i have the file open in nano.. looking at the contents..
<Mrono> note, he was editing it as su
<Mrono> sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<JUDGE> i can see the line in the file I want to remove.. when I remove it and attempt to save the file.. I get permission denied
<noteventime_brb> JUDGE: su is superuser, like the administrator
<JUDGE> ok
<noteventime_brb> You (normal user) dosnt have permission to edit system files
<noteventime_brb> excuse the english in the last sentence
<JUDGE> how can I become super? (heh)
<noteventime_brb> sudo THE_KOMMAND
<JUDGE> oh
<noteventime_brb> so to edit the file as super user
<noteventime_brb> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<noteventime_brb> ;)
<samoura> noteventime
<noteventime_brb> if you want the kde version: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<samoura> can you help me ?
<noteventime_brb> sasure
<JUDGE> omg.. Ithink it worked
<noteventime_brb> hehe
<noteventime_brb> samoura: sure
<samoura> noteventime how do i run the boot ?
<samoura> noteventime how do i run the boot ? :(
<noteventime> boot?
<samoura> that you helpd me to install
<samoura> Bot
<noteventime> aha
<samoura> ;/
<noteventime> sorry, i should have understood that
<noteventime> psotnic maybe
<noteventime> try psotnic in the konsole
<JUDGE> so if su means super user what does pi mean?
<JUDGE> er pico
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~$ psotnic
<samoura> bash: psotnic: command not found
<samoura> Ohh arg
<noteventime> ok
<samoura> sry i am not mad at you
<Mrono> lol
<noteventime> JUDGE: Where do you se that?
<noteventime> samoura: hehe, dont worry
<Mrono> pico is an editor
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> like nano ;)
<JUDGE> ok.. pico is an editor and nano is a different editor? didnt know that
<noteventime> samoura: Can you give me the page again?
<Mrono> they look the same
<JUDGE> so new at this .. it seriously hurts
<Snake__> lol
<Mrono> join the club
<noteventime> lol, pico is nano
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~$  psotnic
<samoura> bash: psotnic: command not found
<JUDGE> sorry to inflict my complete ignorance on you all =)
<Snake__> JUDGE: we've had worse
<noteventime> samoura: What was the webpage of the bot?
<Snake__> !lol
<ubotu> Snake__: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Snake__> right there
<samoura> wait
<samoura> http://friends.polibuda.info/~grusin/
<Snake__> oh
<noteventime> samoura: try sudo locate -u & locate psotnic
<samoura> : ? sudo locate -u & locate psotnic
<noteventime> yes
<noteventime> could take a minute before it finishes
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~$ sudo locate -u & locate psotnic
<samoura> [1]  11930
<noteventime> does it output [1]  11930?
<samoura> yess
<samoura> what than?
<noteventime> hmm...
<noteventime> It ouldtn output that
<noteventime> try running sudo locate -u
<noteventime> without the other stuff
<samoura> i have to wait
<noteventime> yes
<noteventime> a minute or two
<samoura> okei finshed
<samoura> but it doesn show the fails
<noteventime> ?
<samoura> it doesnt show the output
<noteventime> o
<noteventime> good
<samoura> good?
<noteventime> now: locate psotnic
<samoura> :(
<noteventime> locate searches your hd
<samoura> okei not it shows the out put
<noteventime> locate -u makes an index of all your files
<samoura> ;P
<noteventime> can you pastebin the output
<noteventime> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<samoura> okei i will read ;S
<noteventime> you paste your output and send me the page so i can read
<samoura> okei what is it noteventime
<noteventime> that wway we dont flood the chat
<samoura> okei
<samoura> how do i paste?
<noteventime> paste all the output from locate on that site
<noteventime> rightclick -> paste
<samoura> :P coppy and paste :P
<samoura> right?
<noteventime> yes
<noteventime> :)
<samoura> okei maybe is best to open a new konsole
<samoura> i have writed many stupid things
<noteventime> haha, :) don't we all
<noteventime> !console
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, noteventime
<noteventime> !terminal
<noteventime> !konsole
<ubotu> noteventime: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<noteventime> Hows it going samoura?
<noteventime> hejsan
<samoura> okei i have send it
<noteventime> nice, give me the URL
<noteventime> what is the URL?
<samoura> url of what?
<samoura> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9261?
<samoura> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9261         ?
<noteventime> yes
<noteventime>  /home/samoura/Desktop/psotnic-0.2.7/bin/psotnic
<noteventime> is the only binary
<samoura> what?
<samoura> i pasted all
<noteventime> try sudo cp /home/samoura/Desktop/psotnic-0.2.7/bin/psotnic /usr/bin/
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~$ sudo cp /home/samoura/Desktop/psotnic-0.2.7/bin/psotnic /usr/bin/ nothing shows up
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~$ sudo cp /home/samoura/Desktop/psotnic-0.2.7/bin/psotnic /usr/bin/
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~$
<noteventime> nothing is supposed to show up
<noteventime> but now you can run psotnic
<samoura> nothing
<samoura> amoura@dhcppc0:~$ psotnic
<samoura> Syntax: psotnic [-v]  [-p]  [-c decypted config]  [cryped config] 
<noteventime> yay!
<noteventime> its alive ;)
<samoura> okei :D yeah
<samoura> :P
<samoura> Lol
<nedschnittt> hey room
<noteventime> now you should be able to use the guide on the website
<noteventime> 'ello
<samoura> how do i start this?
<noteventime> samoura: Because I have no idea how to cinfigure this bot
<samoura> you don have to
<noteventime> I think there was a tutorial on the website
<samoura> okei
<nedschnittt> If I needed help with figuring out a problem with installing kubuntu, would this be the place to be or is there another?
<noteventime> this would be the place ;)
<nedschnittt> sweet
<noteventime> #ubuntu is more alive but you probably cant get much KDE help there
<nedschnittt> okay
<nedschnittt> it isn't so much kde as it is ubuntu
<noteventime> hehe
<noteventime> I'll do my best to help
<nedschnittt> while installing, the program hangs while trying to install "libgstreamer0.8-0"
<noteventime> does apt-get hang or adept?
<nedschnittt> it just sits there with this error message: Fontconfig error: cannot load default config file
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> :/
<noteventime> !fontconfig
<ubotu> noteventime: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
* Al-Daja is away: Away at the moment
<noteventime> nedschnittt: I'm sorry, you'l have to try the #ubuntu channel
<nedschnittt> okay
<nedschnittt> thanks
<noteventime> that as much a KDE problem as a Gnome
<noteventime> :) Sorry for not being able to help
<nedschnittt> yeah
<nedschnittt> it's all good
<nedschnittt> I'm glad you too k the time out to help
<noteventime> np
<nedschnittt> I'll see what I can find...thanks again
<nedschnittt> bye
<volkan> hi everyone
<volkan> is there any way to run spe in kubuntu?
<noteventime> spe?
<noteventime> !spe
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, noteventime
<volkan> stani's python editor
<noteventime> ahhh
<noteventime> I've never tried
<noteventime> il make a try
<noteventime> but i recommend kdevelop
<volkan> kdevelop doesn't have code completing for python
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> you can install rpms using alien
<noteventime> or compile from source
<noteventime> !rpm
<ubotu> I guess rpm is the Redhat Package Management file. Very similar to Debians DEB files, but require alien to install. ask me about !alien
<noteventime> !alien
<ubotu> well, alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<noteventime> that should help you
<Mrono> hmm
<Mrono> anyone know how to install moddin splash screens
<noteventime> yes
<Mrono> how
<noteventime> I downloaded the source and compilled but is exists in adept repos
<Mrono> no no
<Mrono> I already installed the program
<noteventime> Aha
<Mrono> but I got another splash screen
<noteventime> the same way you install others
<Mrono> how do I install that one
<noteventime> the same way you install normal
<Mrono> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=34138
<Mrono> doesn't see it
<noteventime> Do you know how to install non-moodin themes
<noteventime> !kdm
<ubotu> noteventime: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Mrono> !KDM
<ubotu> Mrono: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<noteventime> Wait il try to install it
<Mrono> ok
<Mrono> unless
<noteventime> kitsch: www.piratbyran.org ??
<kitsch> noteventime: yea :)
<noteventime> haha, hejsan
<Mrono> hmm
<noteventime> kitsch: jag kan inte PMa, jag r inte reggad
<kaliwanagan> hi there. is there anyway to do a network install of kubuntu?
<noteventime> mrono: im sorry but i cant find where i install nre splash themes in kde 3.5.1
<Mrono> it's in kcontrol &
<Mrono> just how much different is 3.5 from 3.4.3
<flamingxmonkey> hey Mrono, I'm online, if you're still looking for help... sorry I'm later than expected, but I ran into some delays
<Mrono> np
<Mrono> hmmmmm
<Mrono> so what's so different
<Mrono> in 3.5.1
<noteventime> I cant find the splashscreen menu :S
<flamingxmonkey> um... overall some stuff has been tidied up, e.g. with the system settings, etc.
<flamingxmonkey> some new options for things like the kicker taskbar appearance
<noteventime> now
<noteventime> i found it
<Mrono> hmm
<Mrono> how do I upgrade
<noteventime> to 3.5?
<Mrono> yeah
<flamingxmonkey> integration of transparency and shadows into the window settings, though that may have been in 3.4.3, if I'm mistaken
<Mrono> it's here
<Mrono> but it doesn't work
<flamingxmonkey> well, as far as I know, you still need the composite extension running in your xorg.conf
<flamingxmonkey> and it's fairly slow anyways, though it does look cool
<Mrono> DRI
<flamingxmonkey> depends on your video card
<flamingxmonkey> yeah
<Mrono> so how do I upgrade
<flamingxmonkey> I'm on a laptop, so I'm only running a radeon 7500
<Mrono> 9000 here
<Mrono> laptop as well
<noteventime> the moodin splash installs without any problems :)
<Mrono> how
<Mrono> wait
<noteventime> Lika any other splash
<Mrono> the one I sent
<Mrono> or the program
<noteventime> yes
<flamingxmonkey> well, you basically need to add the kde 3.5.1 repositories to your apt list, and then do a dist upgrade
<volkan> !knemo
<ubotu> volkan: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Mrono> hmm
<Mrono> ok
<noteventime> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351 breezy main
<flamingxmonkey> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<Mrono> notecentime talk me through it
<flamingxmonkey> yeah
<volkan> how do I start knemo?
<Mrono> installing the splash screen
<Mrono> i've tried alot of things and nothing works
<noteventime> ok
<flamingxmonkey> for moodin?
<noteventime> first start kcontrol
<Mrono> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=34138
<flamingxmonkey> yeah, I seem to remember having trouble with that
<Mrono> uh huh
<flamingxmonkey> ah, that's the one I'm using
<Mrono> started
<flamingxmonkey> looks good with the bliss kdm theme
<noteventime> aper and theme
<Mrono> k
<noteventime> splash screen
<volkan> cool meadow
<Mrono> k
<noteventime> add
<Mrono> k
<noteventime> then just select the tar.gx you downloaded
<noteventime> gz*
<Mrono> oh
<Mrono> lmao
<Mrono> i'm an idiot
<noteventime> np :)
<Mrono> I was extracting it
<Mrono> thanks
<samoura> noteventime common help me please i can anderstand how to start this boot there is a example folder in my folder i can let you have it
<noteventime> I made the same misstake a while ago with a gnome theme
<noteventime> samoura: sure
<noteventime> il take a look at the webpage
<samoura> how do i run the program?
<samoura> ;S
<noteventime> samora, this guide is pretty good: http://friends.polibuda.info/~grusin/howto-en.php
<noteventime> Mrono: Works now?
<noteventime> Its to long to explain though
<samoura> okei thanks :D
<samoura> that is just i needed
<_b> !bittorrent
<ubotu> hmm... bittorrent is the BitTorrent FAQ is available at: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<samoura> noteventime i dont know where in
<samoura> nick   bot's nickname
<samoura>   realname  bot's real name
<samoura>   nickappend  bunch of characters that will be appended to nick if it is taken (eg. -|`^, this setting is taken in consideration if `altuidnick' is set to 0)
<samoura>   myipv4  ip address of the bot (eg. 88.45.56.15, 0.0.0.0 means any address)
<kaliwanagan> okay i got something close to what i needed: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/FromKnoppix
<kaliwanagan> thanks :)
<noteventime> Read a few lines down
<samoura> k
<noteventime> samoura: The guide begins a few lines down, for some strange reason it begins with a referense
<noteventime> ok, il brb
<Mrono> wow that's a long list of depentisies
<flamingxmonkey> yeah
<Mrono> hmm
<Mrono> weird
<Mrono> i'm trying to put in a different background for a theme
<Mrono> but it goes all weird when I do
<noteventime> Do you have the same resolution and format as the original theme
<Mrono> mostlikely not
<Mrono> brb
<Mrono> i'll set that up
<noteventime> hehe
<samoura> noteventime how do i bigger sceen i mean every thing is so litl like i cant see the text how can let it bigger?
<samoura> noteventime how do i bigger screen i mean every thing is so litl like i cant see the text how can let it bigger screen ?
<samoura> noteventime how do i confuger bigger screen i mean every thing is so litl like i cant see the text how can let it bigger screen ?
<Mrono> still
<Mrono> i'm trying to put http://www.microsoft.com/nz/windowsxp/images/5833d952e664cda.jpg
<Mrono> onto that splash screne
<samoura> Nice
<samoura> Uhh
<Mrono> not working
<samoura> ;S
<Mrono> it just gives me a weird blue box when I test it
<samoura> how can change my splash screne
<noteventime> in kcontrol
<noteventime> mrono what is the size and format of the original image
<Mrono> 1280x1024
<Mrono> I resized that image to be 1280x1024
<noteventime> samoura: Use kcontrol
<noteventime> Mrono: and what format? png ? jpeg?
<Mrono> jpg
<Mrono> ah ha
<noteventime> ok
<Mrono> it's because i'm compressing it
<Mrono> ok
<Mrono> so
<noteventime> change the name format and reolution to the same
<samoura> kmenu/there is no control in there ;S
<Mrono> how do I insert an image into a tar.gz
<noteventime> no you have to start it in run
<sebastian> hi
<noteventime> extract the tar.gz edit and then re-pack
<sebastian> how do i set suid for a binarY?
<noteventime> hullo
<Mrono> I unpackaged the theme
<noteventime> chown?
<Mrono> removed their background
<Mrono> inserted the modified one of mine
<Mrono> and repackaged it
<noteventime> with the same name?
<flamingxmonkey> I feel like it's a chmod option
<Mrono> that could also be it
<Mrono> brb
<samoura> kmenu/there is no control in there ;S
<noteventime> samoura: You have to run it from a console or from "run"
<samoura> thanks
<flamingxmonkey> I believe it's chmod -s filename, sebastian
<Mrono> tried it
<Mrono> same name
<Mrono> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=34138
<Mrono> that theme
<noteventime> ok let me try it out
<Mrono> with the afore mentioned background
<Mrono> ok
<flamingxmonkey> oh, wait, you said suid, nut setuid
<flamingxmonkey> err, nm sebastian
<Mrono> brb
<Mrono> updating my KDE
<Mrono> pray for me
<Mrono> wow
<Mrono> 141mb/s to download
<Mrono> thank goodness for cable internet
<flamingxmonkey> going to 3.5.1 Mrono?
<Mrono> yep
<flamingxmonkey> cool :)
<Mrono> anything I need to know about
<noteventime> Ok
<noteventime> Its working for me :)
<noteventime> In test anyway
<noteventime> Mrono: It works
<Mrono> grr
<Mrono> send it to me
<noteventime> Do you want me to send you the package?
<noteventime> sur
<noteventime> e
<Mrono> yes please
<noteventime> email?
<noteventime> or something else?
<Mrono> hmm
<Mrono> yeah
<Mrono> email
<Mrono> anyone know of a gmail notifier for linux?
<noteventime> There is a plugin for super karamba i think
<noteventime> and for firefox
<noteventime> Ok, the mail is sent now
<noteventime> try it out
<Mrono> thanks
<noteventime> np
<Mrono> ooo
<Mrono> http://gmail-notify.sourceforge.net/
<noteventime> hehe
<noteventime> does it woek Mrono?
<Mrono> nope
<tomas_> hi everyone
<tomas_> when i run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable i get
<tomas_> Error: /etc/X11/xorg.conf or /var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum
<tomas_> are missing from your system. Please be sure that your xserver package is
<tomas_> installed correctly.
<Mrono> woah
<tomas_> how do i solve that?
<Mrono> I can't use my screen cap program anymore
<Mrono> oh duh
<Mrono> lol
<noteventime> ?
<Mrono> i'm upgrading
<Mrono> durr
<noteventime> Mrono: Doesnt the kdesplash work?
<noteventime> tomas_ I think youl have to edit the xorg.conf manually
<noteventime> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Mrono> heh
<tomas_> i have installed it before noteventime
<Mrono> once I finish upgrading i'll send you a screen cap
<tomas_> im in dapper
<tomas_> thats the thing
<Mrono> hmm
<Mrono> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libcvsservice0_4%3a3.5.1-0ubuntu0breezy1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libkdeinit_cvsaskpass.so', which is also in package cervisia
<Mrono> crap
<Mrono> I don't know if it finished
<noteventime> tomas_: http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8178/README/chapter-03-section-02.html
<Mrono> brb
<Mrono> restarting X
<tomas_> noteventime: isnt ubuntu/kubuntu using xorg?
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> yes
<tomas_> why do i get complains about xfree86 path then :/
<noteventime> The config file looks the same though
<tomas_> aha
<noteventime> ohh
<tomas_> Error: /etc/X11/xorg.conf or /var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum
<tomas_> are missing from your system. Please be sure that your xserver package is
<tomas_> installed correctly.
<noteventime> have you installed the driver from the nvidia webpage?
<tomas_> i tried that first
<noteventime> ok
<tomas_> it compiled
<tomas_> but
<tomas_> i needed to use an old version :/
<tomas_> from march last year
<tomas_> or something
<tomas_> but
<tomas_> when i runned glxgears i got a segmentation fault
<noteventime> sudo apt-get install nvisia-glx-legacy i think the driver is called
<noteventime> legacy is the old one
<tomas_> =?
<tomas_> legacy
<noteventime> you run like a tnt or gf2 right?
<tomas_> im not using an old
<tomas_> no
<noteventime> ok
<tomas_> fx 5900 ;)
<noteventime> hehe
<tomas_> i may have solved it by myself
<tomas_> brb
<noteventime> else get the driver from adept ;)
<noteventime> brb
<Mrono> hmm
<Mrono> interestering
<noteventime> Im back
<Mrono> ok
<noteventime> Mrono: How are things working out for you :)
<Mrono> 3 broken packages
<Mrono> but otherwise ok
<Mrono> cervisia
<Mrono> gmail-notify
<Mrono> which to fix would remove my 3.5
<Mrono> and kdevelop3-plugins
<noteventime> ok
<Mrono> looks like I can fix em
<ryanakca> is there a good gui for apt other than adept/synaptic/aptitude
<noteventime> Yes
<noteventime> kpackage
<Mrono> hmm
<Mrono> kpackage
<Mrono> i'll check it out
<noteventime> I hate it :D
<Mrono> lol
<noteventime> Its pretty nice for browsing though
<noteventime> If you dont know what you want but want something to do :P
<Mrono> lol
<Mrono> yeah
<noteventime> I still think adept is by far the best
<noteventime> Although synaptic is better integrated with gnome
<tomas_> synaptic is the best IMO
<Mrono> I use synaptic
<noteventime> ok
<tomas_> noteventime: can you tell me how to apply patches?
<noteventime> sure
<tomas_> noteventime: i got a patch that should fix it (according to some fellow dapper users)
<noteventime> Never done it myself though, but i think i know how
<noteventime> A patch for what?
<tomas_> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/nvidia-glx/+bug/29234
<noteventime> ok
<tomas_> "This error occured on my machine as well. I edited the paths within nvidia-glx-config, and this fixed. The attached patch details the necessary changes."
<NRG88> how can i add my user to group disk?
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> You have to patch the script file
<tomas_> noteventime: yeah but how
<noteventime> First you have to find the script
<tomas_> noteventime: mokey
<samoura> First of all copy hub.conf from cfg-examples dir to the dir where psotinic binary is located in how do i do this?
<samoura> what is dir?
<noteventime> locate nvidia-glx-config
<noteventime> dir is short for directory
<samoura> where psotinic binary is?
<noteventime> yes
<samoura> wher is this
<tomas_> noteventime: i know dir ;)
<noteventime> in /usr/bin/
<tomas_> noteventime: i have installed w32codecs, plugins and everything ;)
<noteventime> ?
<tomas_> noteventime: sorry i read wrong :$
<noteventime> o
<noteventime> 'ello
<noteventime> 'ello
<noteventime> 'ello
<noteventime> 'ello
<tomas_> noteventime: its on /usr/sbin
<noteventime> opps
<tomas_> in
<noteventime> ok
<samoura> where psotinic binary is?
<tomas_> but where is the source :/
<samoura>  /home/samoura/Desktop/psotnic-0.2.7 ?
<noteventime> samoura: its in /usr/bin
<noteventime> we moved it there
<tomas_> stupid me :p
<noteventime> tomas_: Ok, now whe have to apply the patch to /usr/sbin/nvidia-glx-config
<tomas_> its good to have the source installed :$
<Mrono> ok
<Mrono> say I wanted to mount a winxp ntfs
<Mrono> it's in /dev/hda1
<Mrono> and I wanted it at /mnt/winxp
<Mrono> whats the command
<noteventime> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/winxp -tntfs
<noteventime> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, totally, the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<tomas_> oki noteventime :)
<tomas_> time to patch :)
<noteventime> Hmm.. lts just try tp find the command
<tomas_> diff?
<noteventime> yes
<tomas_> :)
<noteventime> I think its the one :P
<noteventime> you know this better than me :D
<tomas_> noteventime: not really :P
<noteventime> but isnt diff for making patches?
<noteventime> maybe not
<tomas_> noteventime: it is :)
<tomas_> noteventime: i read it somewhere i guess :P
<Mrono> hmm
<noteventime> haha
<samoura> i have done the copy of this conf.hud fail but i cant paste it there /usr/bin why?
<Mrono> I need to play .wav
<tomas_> noteventime: thanks :)
<noteventime> patch
<tomas_> patch?
<samoura> patch?
<noteventime> is the command i think :p
<tomas_> :P
<tomas_> right :P
<samoura> i have done the copy of this conf.hud fail but i cant paste it there /usr/bin why?
<tomas_> patch source  dest?
<noteventime> i think dest source
<noteventime> but im not sure
<tomas_> oki
<tomas_> we will see :P
<noteventime> try patch --help
<noteventime> samoura: you need to copy as rot
<noteventime> root*
<samoura> okei here we go agein ;(
<samoura> but how?
<noteventime> sudo cp /PATH_TO_CONFIG /usr/bin
<jasper> i need some help with wireless (i've read all the howto's), almost got it but not quite
<noteventime> jasper: Are you using WPA?
<jean> NON
<jean> GOOD
<noteventime> ?
<jasper> no
<jean> JE PARLE FRANCAIS
<tomas_> no i will restart :D
<noteventime> ok, wep?
<jean> atend
<samoura> sudo cp /conf.hub  /usr/bin?
<noteventime> no
<jasper> i turned off my network key to get it setup
<noteventime> I dont speak frensh
<samoura> LOL
<samoura> :D
<noteventime> samoura: where is the conf.hub located?
<samoura> ups not funny
<samoura> it is /home/samoura/Desktop/psotnic-0.2.7/cfg-examples
<noteventime> jasper, can you pastebin the output from iwconfig
<noteventime> sudo cp /home/samoura/Desktop/psotnic-0.2.7/cfg-examples/config.hub /usr/bin/
<jasper> eth0      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:"jasper"  Nickname:"Broadcom 4318"
<jasper>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid   Bit Rate=1 Mb/s
<jasper>           Tx-Power=off
<samoura>  it is there /home/samoura/Desktop/psotnic-0.2.7/cfg-examples/conf.hub
<jasper>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<noteventime> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<jasper> oops, sorry about that
<noteventime> np
<noteventime> :)
<noteventime> Are you going to use wpa?
<jean> je ve que tu french
<jean> french
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~$ sudo cp /home/samoura/Desktop/psotnic-0.2.7/cfg-examples/config.hub /usr/bin/
<samoura> cp: cannot stat `/home/samoura/Desktop/psotnic-0.2.7/cfg-examples/config.hub': No such file or directory
<robotgeek> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<jasper> at this point, i just want it to work....it's been a week now
<jasper> i can live without wpa or wep
<tomas_> :@
<ryanakca> who do I talk to for spelling mistakes in ubotu?
<tomas_> SEGMENTATION FAULT
<noteventime> you should use WPA, because i know how to configure that :P
<jean> jeannicolas.leroy@free.fr
<jasper> ok then, whatever it takes
<tomas_> that will be tomorrows problem :P
<tomas_> thank you for everything noteventime :)
<jasper> like i said....i'm just frustrated with it
<samoura> tomas maybe i vill help you and noteeventime helps me
<jean> allo...
<robotgeek> ryanakca: where is the error?
<noteventime> tomas_: np
<jean> atend
<tomas_> its allright samoura, its soon bedtime and there are other things i can do for now :)
<jean> moi jean kde
<tomas_> thanks anyway
<tomas_> do yourself a favour and buy ps3 when it comes out :)
<noteventime> hehe, way to much money :P
<jean> 9]  <noteventime> maybe not[22:49]  <tomas_> noteventime: it is :)[22:49]  <tomas_> noteventime: i read it somewhere i guess :P[22:49]  <Mrono> hmm[22:49]  <noteventime> haha[22:49]  <samoura> i have done the copy of this conf.hud fail but i cant paste it there /usr/bin why?[22:49]  <Mrono> I need to play .wav[22:49]  <tomas_> noteventime: thanks :)[22:49]  <noteventime> patch[22:49]  <tomas_> patch?[22:49]  <samoura> patch?[22:49]  <noteventime> is the command i think :p
<jean> ]  <tomas_> right :P[22:50]  <samoura> i have done the copy of this conf.hud fail but i cant paste it there /usr/bin why?[22:50]  <tomas_> patch source  dest?[22:50]  <noteventime> i think dest source[22:50]  --> jasper a rejoint le canal. (n=jasper@modemcable209.99-81-70.mc.videotron.ca)[22:50]  <noteventime> but im not sure[22:50]  <tomas_> oki[22:50]  <tomas_> we will see :P[22:50]  <noteventime> try patch --help[22:50]  <noteventime> samoura: you need to copy as rot
<tomas_> how much do you think it will cost?
<noteventime> about 500$
<tomas_> yeah
<tomas_> sound reasonable
<noteventime> maybe 600$
<tomas_> none knows
<tomas_> but it will be worth it :P
<noteventime> Revolution will cost 150$ :D
<tomas_> someday running ubuntu on it :P
<samoura> 600 it is i am reach i vill bay this for a 10023$
<tomas_> and revolution is a snail
<jasper> noteventime: it's odd though, when i try to start it up it looks like its going to work, but then says "network down" and fails
<kwwii> hi
<tomas_> compared to ps3
<tomas_> anyway
<noteventime> hmmm
<tomas_> goodnight
<tomas_> take care
<tomas_> bye
<noteventime> Bye
<samoura> noteventime can you now help me?
<noteventime> sure
<noteventime> but i need to help jasper too
<samoura> cp: cannot stat `/home/samoura/Desktop/psotnic-0.2.7/cfg-examples/config.hub': No such file or directory
<kwwii> can anyone point me to a good source of information about setting up a development environment?
<samoura> :( the party is on :(
<noteventime> which development nvirement
<ryanakca> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais  should be  Vas  #ubuntu-fr out #kubuntu.fr pour aide et discussion en franais
<noteventime> samoura lets open a new channel
<samoura> okei cool
<noteventime> join #samoura
<kwwii> I simply want to build code, gcc
<noteventime> KDevelop?
<kwwii> hehe
<noteventime> is nice
<kwwii> I mean the path and other system variables
<ryanakca> A: "Va" becomes "Vas", and theres a pile of accent and other embelishemend errors
<kwwii> I installed make, gcc, etc...
<noteventime> You dont have to
<noteventime> It should work
<robotgeek> !fr
<ubotu> methinks fr is Vas `a #ubuntu-fr out #kubuntu.fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<noteventime> jasper join #jasper
<jasper> k
<kwwii> yeah, once I exported variables like AUTOCONF, AUTOMAKE, etc.
<robotgeek> ryanakca: is that correct?
<kwwii> then it did not find gcc
<kwwii> :-)
<wk2001> hello! can some one help me? i want to reinstall grub from live cd - can you say me how to do that?
<noteventime> It should work by itself
<kwwii> hrm
<kwwii> ok, thanks
<robotgeek> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<ryanakca> Accent should be on a (like this: , not like this: `a) ,and its franais, not francais
<robotgeek> ryanakca: can i /msg you?
<ryanakca> yes
<wk2001> ubotu did you ment me?
<ubotu> wk2001: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ryanakca> dont bother asking... I started irc where people dont bother asking...
<Blissex> wk2001: 'man grub-install'
<_b> kubu whants orginal cd when installing bittornado, i dont whant that ! can i modify apt-scources to aviod this somehow ?
<Mrono> lmao
<Mrono> my arm was hurting and I couldn't figure out how I hit it
<Mrono> then I reached for my keyboard and did it again
<Mrono> smacked it on the corner of my desk
<Mrono> !wifi
<ubotu> rumour has it, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<kwwii> hehe, I just found the dependency package for gcc :-) thanks anyway
<kwwii> half an hour of google down the drain
<Mrono> bash: ispci: command not found
<Mrono> what do I need to dlk
<Mrono> dl*
<noteventime> its lsci
<noteventime> its lspci
<noteventime> nit ispc
<noteventime> i
<noteventime> its an L not an i
<Mrono> ah
<Mrono> bash: ispci: command not found
<Mrono> lol
<Mrono> I read it wrong
<Mrono> anyone know what the default sound is for incoming mail in windows
<Mrono> if I could play.wav I could find it
<noteventime> mplayer play.wav
<Mrono> I have to use mplayer for all my videos
<Mrono> nothing else works
<ubuntu> alguem portugues????
<ubuntu> eu estou num emulador para mac
<noteventime> I dont think there is a mac emulator
<noteventime> because mac uses another platform
<noteventime> other hardware
<mehaga> can anyone help me with PCMCIA network card configuration, please?
<desmond> the generic drivers arent working properly for my asus tv card
<danimo_> did anyone get kat to work without causing a segfault in kded (dapper)
<danimo_> ?
<mehaga> can anyone help me with PCMCIA network card configuration, please?
<noteventime> Sorry, I don't know how to use PCMCIA
<Mrono> brb
<Mrono> restarting
<robotgeek> mehaga: have you taken a look at this?
<robotgeek> mehaga, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<noteventime> !pcmcia
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, noteventime
<mehaga> robotbeek: it's not Wifi in question, it's regular lan
<angasule> how can I view image thumbnails in konqueror, without getting the retarded-mode selection?
<harritj> mehaga how much is working atm? if the card recognized?
<harritj> s/if/is
<mehaga> sorry what is 'atm'?
<harritj> at the moment
<mehaga> harritj: well it's hard to say
<mehaga> harritj: I can't get my DHCP working
<mehaga> harritj: card looks like recognized, but it's acting funny
<harritj> looks recognized as modules loaded for it?
<mehaga> harritj: modules are loaded
<harritj> what modules & what card?
<mehaga> harritj: moduls: 3c574_cs , card: 3com 3CCFEM556B
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<mehaga> harritj: with lshw I get Ethernet interface
<linuxboyfriend>  i was trying to connect to internet but kppp gives this error: http://pastebin.com/570935
<mehaga> harritj: but there is no name for my card
<harritj> no logical name you mean?
<harritj> in lshw output?
<mehaga> harritj: I have logical name, but no informations for card, like vednor, real name
<mehaga> harritj: yes in lshw output
<harritj> kk logical name is verified?
<mehaga> harritj: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=135797
<mehaga> harritj: i described here problem in more details..
<harritj> reading.. sec =)
<mehaga> harritj: ok,thx
<harritj> emm in your interfaces file you have it set to eth not eth0 ..
<mehaga> harritj: just sec, to check..
<harritj> in the iface line..
<mehaga> harritj: nop, in file is OK, just a typing error
<mehaga> sorry...
<mehaga> harritj: any idea?
<harritj> what does /var/log/daemon.log tell ya? As in dhclient logging
<Snoopy010481> Mehaga - you have to identify a network-card?
<mehaga> harritj: dhcpient says ther is no DHCPOFFER
<mehaga> Snoopy010481: how do you meen?
<Snoopy010481> What is your problem?
<mehaga> Snoopy010481: ckeck this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=135797
<mehaga> i described is there
<mehaga> * it there..
<noteventime> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<Snoopy010481> Okay, the problem is that the card will not get any ip-address from dhcp running in network?
<mehaga> but i have another PC working perfectly fine...
<mehaga> also Ubuntu
<Snoopy010481> Did you check the dhcp-logs?
<mehaga> with my DHCP server
<mehaga> how can I check dhcp-logs, do you meen on server or client?
<Snoopy010481> I mean the server.
<Snoopy010481> I don't know what kind of dhcp you're running.
<mehaga> well i'not sure how to do that, it's WinXp machine..
<Snoopy010481> XP is doing dhcp?
<harritj> :X
<mehaga> yeah--
<Snoopy010481> With Jana-Server?
<mehaga> i'm not sure..
<mehaga> i just setup
<mehaga> windows network..
<Snoopy010481> XP itselfs cannot provide dhcp-services in default configuration.
<mehaga> i setup on XP IP to be automaticly...
<Snoopy010481> The automatic assignment of IPs in a microsoft network is not a dhcp!
<mehaga> and my other computers..
<mehaga> ok..
<mehaga> but my other computers are fine with it..
<mehaga> i meen
<mehaga> i have another ubuntu machine
<Snoopy010481> Are you sure that they have dynamic IP and no static one?
<mehaga> they are dynamic 100%
<Snoopy010481> Supsicious...
<mehaga> my another machine has DHCP
<Snoopy010481> Do you use a router?
<mehaga> using ubuntu, ofcourse?
<mehaga> no, cable modem..
<mehaga> but he is connected to winXP
<mehaga> an from there I share connection..
<Snoopy010481> Can you connect this PC with XP if you set a static IP?
<mehaga> a did not try..
<Snoopy010481> You know IP has to be in same subnet.
<Snoopy010481> Then you should try, I think.
<mehaga> yes..
<Snoopy010481> I guess the dhcp is the problem.
<mehaga> ok..
<mehaga> ok I will try, but I don't anderstand it...
<mehaga> all other
<Snoopy010481> If you don't have a dhcp it is just luck if it runs or not
<mehaga> computers work fine..
<Snoopy010481> Sorry, my english is terrible... :-)
<mehaga> ok.. no problem..
<mehaga> im going to try static IP-s
<Snoopy010481> fine
<Perversus> Buenas noches
<Perversus> alguien en el canal?
<Perversus> Una pregunta tengo un PIV 3.0 Hyper treaning ,lo tnego como smp "Es correcto"?
<Snoopy010481> mehaga: does it work?
<zephryos> Hobbsee you there?
<Hobbsee> zephryos: for a min, yeah - i'm about to reboot and have serious words with dapper's new kernel and ndiswrapper
<zephryos> >.< I needed some help finding a driver.
<zephryos> one i found didnt work for my card
<Hobbsee> did you check if it was listed in !wireless
<zephryos> ?
<zephryos> where?
<Hobbsee> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Hobbsee> http://linux-wless.passys.nl/ <-- there as well
<zephryos> hmm
<noteventime> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
#kubuntu 2006-03-02
<Snoopy010481> mehaga: does it work?
<samoura> #samoura
<samual> could somebody please try to help? my dhcp is not starting at boot-time and I have to start it each time manually...
<Snoopy010481> i will leave now
<Snoopy010481> bye
<noteventime> samual
<noteventime> postbin /etc/network/interfaces
<samual> noteventime: auto lo
<samual> noteventime: iface lo inet loopback
<noteventime> !postbin
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, noteventime
<samual> noteventime: what is postbin?
<noteventime> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<noteventime> pastebin i mean, sorry
<samual> noteventime: don't have such a command.
<noteventime> its not a commad its a webpage
<noteventime> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<noteventime> :)
<samual> noteventime: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d9275
<RomanK> Hi all!
<noteventime> ok
<RomanK> i've got a problem... i just installed kubuntu (5.10) and now kde-su doesn't work... something about "not able to contact su"... "sudo -s" doesn't work either... it asks for my password and then open's a shell... but not for root but for the same user who executed "sudo -s"
<noteventime> samual: auto rausb0 should do the work
<samual> noteventime: really?
<samual> noteventime: that would be cool. gotta go and try. :-)
<noteventime> Strange thing it doesn't
<noteventime> you already have that
<noteventime> thats the problem
<samual> noteventime: hmmm, and what about line 11?
<samoura> #samoura
<noteventime> thats what i mean
<xwolf-> how do i play wmv files?
<samual> noteventime: I take it out then?
<noteventime> no
<noteventime> no
<noteventime> xwolf install w32codecs
<noteventime> !wmv
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<samual> noteventime: so, you wouldn't know the answer?
<noteventime> No, I'm sorry
<noteventime> i thought you might have missed the auto for some reason
<RomanK> re
<RomanK> kubuntu seemed to miss to edit my /etc/sudoers-file during installation...
<RomanK> could someone please show me, how my primary user should be listed in there?
<Mrono> hiya
<s_v_e_n> Help with Knoda please, Im runnung Kubunto and cant get scripting to work
<xwolf-> i installed w32codecs package... but i can't find mplayer in apt
<Mrono> course not
<Mrono>  it's not there
<Mrono> command line
<xwolf-> great.
<RomanK> hm... is the admin-group in kubuntu 5.10 "admin" or "adm"?
<Mrono> yep
<Mrono> or
<Mrono> you can also do an open with
<Mrono> and put mplayer in it
<Mrono> :)
<Mrono> so when you double click on the file it runs the command
<xwolf-> but i don't think it is installed, mrono
<Mrono> mplayer file
<Mrono> try
<samoura> hello
<samoura> noteventime
<samoura> come back i was eating :D
<xwolf-> Mrono 'cannot find mplayer program'
<xwolf-> well, that's the ideia
<xwolf-> *idea
<zephryos> Hobbsee HEEEEEELP!
<Mrono> I compiled mine
<Mrono> lol
<Mrono> lol
<Mrono> krita keeps crashing
<samoura> mrono?
<Mrono> yo
<samoura> can you help me
<samoura> ?
<Mrono> do...
<zephryos> HOBBSEE!!
<samoura> help me with a boot
<Mrono> what's wrong with it
<Mrono> I might know something
<zephryos> hoooooobsse e eee
<zephryos> :- (
* zephryos cries
<Mrono> lol
<Mrono> what's wrong
<zephryos> I cant find a driver that works
<samoura> i have set it up but i cant connect the bot to any server so can you read this becouse you understand better engilish than me http://friends.polibuda.info/~grusin/howto-en.php    and than go down and read it please ;S
<Mrono> lol
<Mrono> I have to recompile my kernal
<samoura> mrono
<Mrono> yeh
* zephryos /me /me /me /me
* zephryos meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<samoura> #samoura come on this channal please :( to help me
<Mrono> uh ok
<xwolf-> how do i install mplayer? ;>
<Mrono> try
<Mrono> apt-get install mplayer
<Mrono> er
<Hobbsee> hey zephryos
<Mrono> sudo that
<xwolf-> couldnt.
<Mrono> ok
<Mrono> compile it
<xwolf-> yeah, i'm downloading the bz2 already ;/
<xwolf-> but i don't have enough kung fu yet
<gamma> dumb question.. is there an easy way of selecting links in a web browser w/o a mouse?
<Mrono> uh huh
<Mrono> extentions
<xwolf-> ahm
<xwolf-> gamma pressing TAB? ;P
<gamma> bleh :P
<gamma> that's annoying on sites with tons of clickables
<xwolf-> true.
<gamma> guess mouse it is..
<Mrono> I need some help with setting up my mousde
<Mrono> the middle button doesn't work right
<Hobbsee> gamma: you could always use elinks/w3m if you want a web browser without a mouse
<gamma> i was hoping there was something i could do using konqueror
<gamma> shift from mouse to kb wastes time :P
<Mrono> lol
<Mrono> I need to get more codecs for my mplayer
<Mrono> and i got a video of my poiwermate
<gamma> w32codecs includes a lot of crap :P
<Mrono> I still need more
<Mrono> I have no other video players
<Mrono> mplayer is the only one that works
<Mrono> two major things
<Mrono> I need to get video playback working
<Mrono> I need to get wifi working
<Mrono> those are pretty much the two major things
<Hobbsee> !tell Mrono about wifi
<Mrono> besides my toshiba stuff
<Mrono> yada
<Mrono> seen it
<Mrono> the last week has been one big scavenger hunt
<Mrono> it's taken me a whole week to get here
<Mrono> literally
<Hobbsee> lol
<Mrono> almost I started on sunday
<Mrono> anyone use smart DJ
<Mrono> weird
<gamma> all the problems i've had with kubuntu have been minor stuff compared to gentoo
<Mrono> my wine dispeared when I upgraded to 3.5.1
<gamma> kubuntu makes everything easy imo :P
<gamma> it's probably there, the icon is just gone
<Mrono> it is
<Mrono> sweet
<blackvd> to install kde 3.5 i just do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop right?
<Mrono> UT seems to run
<blackvd> fresh install of ubuntu
<gamma> blackvd: if you're running dapper, yes
<Mrono> install the KDE repositories
<blackvd> no just 5.10
<Mrono> noo
<gamma> you'll need the extra repositories for breezy
<Mrono> it just crashed
<Mrono> darnit
<blackvd> can you point me in the right direction to get it?
<gamma> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<farous> !3.5.1
<ubotu> 3.5
<gamma> !3.5
<ubotu> gamma: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gamma> !kde-351
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, gamma
<farous> hmm i guess there was a factoid about it and was in the topic before
<gamma> !amarok
<ubotu> methinks amarok is a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/
<Hobbsee> blackvd: you can get kde with only version 3.4.3 with just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5
<ubotu> (you might want !kde3.5.1) To upgrade to KDE3.5, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5.1
<ubotu> To upgrade to KDE3.5.1, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<gamma> aha
<Hobbsee> blackvd: ^
<gamma> !amarok-1.4
<ubotu> gamma: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Mrono> !amarok
<ubotu> I guess amarok is a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/
<farous> Hobbsee: to the rescue :)
<Hobbsee> farous: :)
<blackvd> cool thanks
<McScruff> i fooked up my kubuntu install earlier, i went to remove a package and it ended up removeing 99% of kubuntu, is there a way to fix this for next time?
<gamma> McScruff: don't do that again
<gamma> :P
<McScruff> lol, i will try not to :)
<zephryos> ok I foudn a drvier and it seems to work
<gamma> McScruff: if you do it again just do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<zephryos> now I just cant connect to the network.. or something
<zephryos> i dont know
* zephryos cries again
<gamma> should give you all the basics again
<farous> McScruff: try the -s option to simulate before installing or removing next time
<McScruff> gamma , i tried that, apt-get has been removed
<gamma> wtf did you try removing? 0.o
<McScruff> i cant remember :)
<gamma> like the kernel? cuz i did that once -.-
<McScruff> it prob was the kernel
<zephryos> Hobbsee you there?
<McScruff> coz for some reason 386 gets installed , grrrr
<gamma> yea make sure you preview the changes of stuff it's going to remove when you get rid of stuff
<Hobbsee> zephryos: yeah
<gamma> McScruff: there isn't any speed difference between 686 and 386 kernel wise, so don't worry too much about switching over
<McScruff> i already switched on this install :)
<zephryos> Hobbsee: I found the correct driver for my wireless card. I had my stepdad make the network open for a little while to see if it will work.
<gamma> there were performance benchmarks out there on the net and they were neck and neck
<Hobbsee> oh goody!
<zephryos> Hobbsee: It will detect the network, and it shows it in KWiFiManager, Channel 8, and that .. but I have no IP addy and I cant get anything from it when I disable the lan connection.
<McScruff> Got to install vmware now :O
<Hobbsee> zephryos: try a sudo ifup wlan0
<Hobbsee> then a sudo dhclient wlan0
<zephryos> I did...
<McScruff> to package people, how come vmware player isnt a package :S
<xwolf-> Mrono
<xwolf-> i ran ./configure
<Mrono> you be wanting me?
<xwolf-> then make
<Mrono> and?
<xwolf-> what do i do now?
<Mrono> type sudo make install
<xwolf-> done
<xwolf-> isn't there a gui or sth?
<__mikem> Why does ubuntu run slowly under vmware?
<Mrono> nope
<Mrono> see the man pages for help
<Mrono> or to have it auto run a file
<Mrono> right click on the file
<Mrono> click open with
<Mrono> type in mplayer in the top
<McScruff> __mikem : when i tested it before it was fine for me
<Mrono> then click use for all file types or whatever
<Mrono> then ok
* Mazingaro is back (gone 00:00:47)
<Mrono> hmm
<treyh0> ooh cool volatile
* Mazingaro is back (gone 00:00:49)
* Mazingaro is away: I'm busy
<samoura> hello is there a computer pro here?
<zephryos> damnit Hobbsee >.<
<Hobbsee> zephryos: it didnt like it?
<Hobbsee> what happened?
<samoura> First of all copy hub.conf from cfg-examples dir to the dir where psotinic binary is located in  how do i copy this by simple copy and paste?
<samoura> hello help
<zephryos> ! register
<ubotu> register is, like, type /msg nickserv help register (you probably should do this in the server window so that if you mess up you won't reveal your password to the whole channel :))
<Zephryos> Can anyone see me type? :- \
<Mrono> hey xwolf did it work?
<Mrono> no
<samoura> First of all copy hub.conf from cfg-examples dir to the dir where psotinic binary is located in  how do i copy this by simple copy and paste?
<Zephryos> bah where'd Hobbsee go?
<Mrono> lol
* Hobbsee is here, in bits and pieces
<Hobbsee> Zephryos: have you never heard of a /whois
<Zephryos> ?
<samoura> First of all copy hub.conf from cfg-examples dir to the dir where psotinic binary is located in  how do i copy this by simple copy and paste?
<Zephryos> What about it?
* Mrono is here in bits and bytes
<samoura> Help me please
<samoura> does no body knows about this?
<ryanakca> how do you find out what video card your using? I think its intel815... but I'm not sure...
<farous> ryanakca: lspci
<farous> in a terminal
<samoura> First of all copy hub.conf from cfg-examples dir to the dir where psotinic binary is located in  how do i copy this by simple copy and paste?  PLEASE can any one knows this yes or no?
<samoura>  how do i copy and paste in Konsole help
<farous> samoura: use the mouse buttons
<farous> right click and select paste
<Mrono> sweet
<Mrono> I just ran UT through WINE
<Mrono> and it worked
<Mrono> brb
<CheeseBurgerMan> Shift+Insert is also paste in Konsole.
<Mrono> setting it up
<gosuflavor> Hey,  can someone help me out?
<gosuflavor> I'm getting a problem with ndiswrapper
<Hobbsee> gosuflavor: what problem?
<gosuflavor> I'm trying to install a driver for my wireless adapter
<ryanakca> how do you get cron to run "apt-get update" every hour on the hour?
<CheeseBurgerMan> gosuflavor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto?highlight=%28ndiswrapper%29
<gosuflavor> Checked that
<CheeseBurgerMan> oh
<CheeseBurgerMan> Didn't work?
<gosuflavor> I got to sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<gosuflavor> I checked the log, but it hangs
<gosuflavor> There isn't any "taro@ubuntu:~$"
<gosuflavor> The log says <3>ndiswrapper (wrapper_init:1534):loadndiswrapper failed (11); check system log for messages from 'loadndiswrapper'
<robotgeek> gosuflavor: check /var/log/syslog or "dmesg | grep ndis"
<gosuflavor> I get the same message, but at the end, I have Feb 24 19:41:46 ubuntu -- MARK --
<robotgeek> gosuflavor: what wireless card do you have?
<gosuflavor> WUSB54G
<gosuflavor> v4
<robotgeek> gosuflavor: and which chipset is it? "lspci -v"
<samoura> First of all copy hub.conf from cfg-examples dir to the dir where psotinic binary is located in  how do i copy this by simple copy and paste?  PLEASE can any one knows this yes or no?
<samoura>  how do i copy and paste in Konsole help
<gosuflavor> The thing is, it's not a PCI card
<gosuflavor> It's USB
<CheeseBurgerMan> samoura: To copy, select the text, right click, and press copy
<CheeseBurgerMan> samoura: to paste, press Shift + Insert
<samoura> IT WONT WORK
<robotgeek> gosuflavor: sorry, "lsusb -vvv"
<robotgeek> CheeseBurgerMan: i think samoura needs copy file
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh.
<CheeseBurgerMan> cp <thing to copy> <place to copy to>
<CheeseBurgerMan> IIRC
<gosuflavor> So far, it isn't responding
<samoura> how do i use cp
<samoura> file:///home/samoura/Desktop/psotnic-0.2.7/cfg-examples/conf.hub
<samoura>  how do i copy and paste in Konsole help
<gosuflavor> It's letting me type on the new lines with no "taro@ubuntu:~&"
<CheeseBurgerMan> samoura: cp ~/Desktop/psotnic-0.2.7/cfg-examples/conf.hub <put location you want to copy the thing to here>
<farous> mm funny thing the most common reply in #debian is google it. sometimes i feel i want to use it here
<samoura> i want to copy this conf.hub to the binary
<Hobbsee> farous: yes, same.  or do a copy paste of what was said above
<samoura> how do i do that
<samoura> i want to copy this conf.hub to the binary
<samoura> how do i do that
<CheeseBurgerMan> samoura: Where is the binary?
<samoura>  /usr/bin
<CheeseBurgerMan> cp ~/Desktop/psotnic-0.2.7/cfg-examples/conf.hub /usr/bin
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~$ cp ~/Desktop/psotnic-0.2.7/cfg-examples/conf.hub /usr/bin
<samoura> cp: cannot create regular file `/usr/bin/conf.hub': Permission denied
<CheeseBurgerMan> then sudo it
<CheeseBurgerMan> sudo cp ~/Desktop/psotnic-0.2.7/cfg-examples/conf.hub /usr/bin
<farous> tale care Hobbsee got to do some real work now. Take care all :)
<samoura> sudo: /home/samoura/Desktop/psotnic-0.2.7/cfg-examples/conf.hub: command not found
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~$
<CheeseBurgerMan> BRB
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~$ sudo  ~/Desktop/psotnic-0.2.7/cfg-examples/conf.hub /usr/bin
<samoura> sudo: /home/samoura/Desktop/psotnic-0.2.7/cfg-examples/conf.hub: command not found
<CheeseBurgerMan> you have to use sudo cp, not just sudo
<gosuflavor> The "lsusb -vvv" didn't work
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~$ sudo /Desktop/psotnic-0.2.7/cfg-examples/conf.hub /usr/bin
<samoura> sudo: /Desktop/psotnic-0.2.7/cfg-examples/conf.hub: command not found
<CheeseBurgerMan> samoura:  sudo cp ~/Desktop/psotnic-0.2.7/cfg-examples/conf.hub /usr/bin
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~$ samoura:  sudo cp ~/Desktop/psotnic-0.2.7/cfg-examples/conf.hub /usr/bin
<samoura> bash: samoura:: command not found
<CheeseBurgerMan> Don't include your name
<samoura> now output?
<samoura> no output ?
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~$  sudo cp ~/Desktop/psotnic-0.2.7/cfg-examples/conf.hub /usr/bin
<CheeseBurgerMan> if you want output, type sudo cp  -v ~/Desktop/psotnic-0.2.7/cfg-examples/conf.hub /usr/bin
<samoura> `/home/samoura/Desktop/psotnic-0.2.7/cfg-examples/conf.hub' -> `/usr/bin/conf.hub'
<samoura> no out put :S
<samoura> is it bad?
<CheeseBurgerMan> No. It copied.
<samoura> yppi
<samoura> can you help me more
<CheeseBurgerMan> Dunno if my patience can handle it, but what's the problem?
<samoura> read this i cant anderstand http://friends.polibuda.info/~grusin/howto-en.php  down down
<gosuflavor> Can someone help me?
<hatake_kakashi> ask the question and you might get an answer
<gosuflavor> I already asked
<samoura> nice come back
* hatake_kakashi scrolls up
<brydenn> anyone here running KBFX?
<Hobbsee> gosuflavor: which version of ndiswrapper are you using?
<gosuflavor> The one that came with 5.10, I don't have internet access on that one
<hatake_kakashi> ahh man, usb wifi
<Hobbsee> gosuflavor: you can compile a newer version of ndiswrapper if you like, to see if that works better
<gosuflavor> Will I be able to without the updated files?
<gosuflavor> Or would I have to burn them to a CD?
<gosuflavor> Wait...
<gosuflavor> Dumb question, nevermind
<gosuflavor> Ok, I'll try that
<gosuflavor> Thanks
<Hobbsee> download them on the comp with a net connection, along with instructions, use a cd/usb stick or whatever to transfer them over?
* Hobbsee is using 1.11rc1 and it seems to be working ok here
<Hobbsee> 1.10 also works on dapper - untried on breezy though
* CheeseBurgerMan uses whatever came with it on breezy
<CheeseBurgerMan> it works, and I don't want to fiddle with  it. :P
<Hobbsee> hehe true
<Hobbsee> you're lucky - it's borked on dapper, so you have to compile it yourself
<Hobbsee> fortunately, it's very simple
<CheeseBurgerMan> yeah, ./configure make install stuff. ;)
<samoura> sudo cp  -v ~/Desktop/psotnic-0.2.7/cfg-examples/conf.hub /usr/bin
<samoura> `/home/samoura/Desktop/psotnic-0.2.7/cfg-examples/conf.hub' -> `/usr/bin/conf.hub'
<CheeseBurgerMan> great, samoura. We saw that.
<samoura> okei did you read this
<samoura> hey come on  #samoura
<samoura> to help me better please
<hatake_kakashi> -_-
<CheeseBurgerMan> if you have a problem, I'll help you in here.
<samoura> okei
<CheeseBurgerMan> or, try to. ;)
<samoura> read this i cant anderstand http://friends.polibuda.info/~grusin/howto-en.php  down down
<samoura> i am trying to install a bot
<CheeseBurgerMan> Just use chanserv. :P
<samoura> this bot has 44 bots in it and the bots can go on the same channal
<CheeseBurgerMan> great, 44 bots to memorize.
<samoura> yes
<samoura> and i want it ;(
<CheeseBurgerMan> </sarcasm> BTW
<samoura> please help me
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~$ psotnic -c config.file
<samoura> Psotnic C++ edition, version 0.2.7-ipv6 (Feb 24 2006 18:42:51)
<samoura> Copyright (C) 2003-2005 Grzegorz Rusin <grusin@gmail.com>
<samoura> [*]  Loading decrypted config from 'config.file'
<samoura> [-]  Cannot open config file: No such file or directory
<CheeseBurgerMan> if you'd read it, it says " First of all copy hub.conf from cfg-examples dir to the dir where psotinic binary is located in. Then edit it :)"
<CheeseBurgerMan> So, edit it
<samoura> ohh why cant this just run :(
<samoura> how?
<crimsun> make sure the path to config.file is correct
<samoura> i am new in this linux
<CheeseBurgerMan> No idea, that's what it says.
<CheeseBurgerMan> ;)
<raphink> hi delphlelfe
<samoura> crimsun do you have than kind of bot
<hatake_kakashi> samoura: you are supposed to put it where it asks you, not where-ever you desire.
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<crimsun> samoura: ...no
<ryanakca> how do you get cron to run "apt-get update" every hour on the hour?
<samoura> i am trying to put it in a binary folder
<samoura> and i dont know how
<hatake_kakashi> ryanakca: assuming you are using vixie cron: http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<hatake_kakashi> samoura: did it say to put it there? isn't there a manual to say where its put?
<hatake_kakashi> psotnic -c /usr/bin/conf.hub <-- try this
<CheeseBurgerMan> samoura: by 'edit it' it means to..well..edit the /usr/bin/conf.hub using the options given in  section 1. (nick, realname, nickappend, etc)
<samoura> http://friends.polibuda.info/~grusin/howto-en.php it is down in this page
<samoura> every one help me please
<thomas> Hi, I accidentally installed kscreensaver, and when I try to install it, it tells me to insert the CD
<thomas> my CD drive dosen't work, btw
<Mrono> hey
<Mrono> mplayer-386:
<Mrono>  Depends: libdirectfb-0.9-20  but it is not installable
<samoura> http://friends.polibuda.info/~grusin/howto-en.php it is down in this page
<CheeseBurgerMan> thomas: try sudo apt-get remove kscreensaver
<thomas> it says it isn't installed
<CheeseBurgerMan> oh
<thomas> but it refuses to download it, just wants the CD
<thomas> could I modify my sources.lst to fix that?
<hatake_kakashi> comment out the line that contains about the cdrom I presume?
<samoura> Psotnic C++ edition, version 0.2.7-ipv6 (Feb 24 2006 18:42:51)
<samoura> Copyright (C) 2003-2005 Grzegorz Rusin <grusin@gmail.com>
<samoura> [*]  Loading decrypted config from 'config.file'
<samoura> [-]  Cannot open config file: No such file or directory
<samoura> [-]  Cannot open config file: No such file or directory  how to run it
<CheeseBurgerMan> good grief, samoura. Try what hatake_kakashi said.
<thomas> ha, it's the first line too :)
<samoura> what did hi sayd
<CheeseBurgerMan> psotnic -c /usr/bin/conf.hub
<thomas> thank you :)
<hatake_kakashi> thomas: don't forget to apt-get update after uncommenting it
<hatake_kakashi> err commenting it out
<hatake_kakashi> np
<samoura> [-]  Cannot open config file: Permission denied
<CheeseBurgerMan> sudo psotnic -c /usr/bin/conf.hub
<samoura> Psotnic C++ edition, version 0.2.7-ipv6 (Feb 24 2006 18:42:51)
<samoura> Copyright (C) 2003-2005 Grzegorz Rusin <grusin@gmail.com>
<samoura> [*]  Loading decrypted config from '/usr/bin/conf.hub'
<samoura> [-]  /usr/bin/conf.hub:8: Unknown host: 127.0.0.1.
<samoura> [-]  Failed to load config
<thomas> hmm... what's interesting is that the Random screensaver has waaay more screensavers in it than I can choose from :?
<hatake_kakashi> TD-Linux: not sure
<louis^> Hello
<CheeseBurgerMan> sudo psotnic /usr/bing/conf.hub
<CheeseBurgerMan> hello
<CheeseBurgerMan> whoops
<louis^> i need to test my fps with glxgear
<louis^> how?
<hatake_kakashi> sudo psotnic /usr/bin/conf.hub
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~$ [-]  Failed to load config
<samoura> bash: [-] : command not found
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol, thanks hatake_kakashi
<hatake_kakashi> np CheeseBurgerMan
<ltmon> Does anyone know where i can get a package for Amarok 1.4b1 for Dapper that has been compiled with ipod support?
<samoura> hateke-kakashi please help me on #samoura channal
<hatake_kakashi> louis^: I think its glxgears -showfps but you need to type that in konsole and wait for a few seconds because it will output it afterwards
<louis^> k
<samoura> hateke-kakashi please help me on #samoura channal
<hatake_kakashi> samoura: no.. I'll only help in here, I'm already in far too many channels
<hatake_kakashi> louis^: err try -printfps
<louis^> k
<samoura> hateke-kakashi can you help than?
<hatake_kakashi> samoura: not really, I can probably try
<samoura> http://friends.polibuda.info/~grusin/howto-en.php it is down in this page
<ltmon> louis^:glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<louis^> ...
<samoura> http://friends.polibuda.info/~grusin/howto-en.php read it it is there i am reading and trying folow after
<louis^> glxgears -showfps
<louis^> oot@Louis-Philippe:/etc/X11# glxgears -printfps
<louis^> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<louis^> Xlib: No protocol specified
<louis^> Error: couldn't open display :0.0
<louis^> root@Louis-Philippe:/etc/X11#
<CheeseBurgerMan> man glxgears. ;)
<ltmon> i'm not being facetious louis^ .... that's a real option !! :)
<hatake_kakashi> louis^: you are running it as super-user, you are supposed to run it as you own user account, the one thats logged into the Xorg server
<louis^> k
<hatake_kakashi> samoura: did you properly config your config file?
<hatake_kakashi> s/you/your
<louis^> louis@Louis-Philippe:~$ glxgears -printfps
<louis^> 1047 frames in 5.0 seconds = 207.508 FPS
<louis^> thanks!
<hatake_kakashi> np
<hatake_kakashi> ltmon: amazing, that also works too :)
<samoura> i don even know how to confuger
<samoura> tell me please
<louis^> hihi
<samoura> ;S
<louis^> i'll reboot, in order to reboot my X server :)
* Hobbsee throws out her old printer
<hatake_kakashi> samoura: its been explained on that url you have pasted
<louis^> i ajusted my ati drivers
<CheeseBurgerMan> louis^: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<ltmon> hatake_kakashi: Yeah... i think it's some X developer getting sick of people using the fps as some kind of graphics card bench
<CheeseBurgerMan> restarts the X server.
<hatake_kakashi> louis^: you don't have to reboot your computer just to do that
<samoura> i don understand "I am new in linux" komon
<hatake_kakashi> ltmon: yeah I heard about that, but apparently -printfps also works :)
<ltmon> hatake_kakashi: yes... but it isn't as fun
<samoura> how do i do this just tell me i extracted all the fails in desktop
<samoura>  /home/samoura/Desktop/psotnic-0.2.7
<hatake_kakashi> samoura: that's no real excuse, even if you are new you are supposed to learn. Open the config file with your favourite editor and adjust it to your taste according to that site
<hatake_kakashi> ltmon: heh, either way :)
<samoura> okei
<samoura> you mean that
<CheeseBurgerMan> Section 1 tells you the options you can put in.
<samoura> op en up the config and write a password ?
<ryanakca> is there a howto on making cron run "apt-get update" hourly?
<ryanakca> kcron doesn't really help...
<CheeseBurgerMan> samoura: Section 1 give you the options you can use
<hatake_kakashi> ryanakca: the site I posted before didn't help?
<CheeseBurgerMan> sorry ryanakca, I'm still in the beginner stages of learning. ;)
* raphink gets down to not get Hobbsee's printer in the face
<ryanakca> no...
<raphink> pfiew, it went all over the place
<samoura> okei i have confugerd the config what than?
<hatake_kakashi> I can't imagine why not
<ryanakca> I need it to run as root...
<samoura> op en up the config and write a password ?
<hatake_kakashi> ryanakca: you can't run apt-get as normal user
<ryanakca> obviously
<hatake_kakashi> unless if you do suid, etc
<samoura> hateke okei have confugerd what than
<samoura> hateke okei have confugerd what than
<hatake_kakashi> you get root to add it into the cron themself
<samoura> whot?
<Hobbsee> raphink: hehe - i shoulda defenestrated it from a high window
<Hobbsee> but it does work, with windows
<samoura> hateke okei have confugerd what than
<raphink> Hobbsee: what kind of printer is it?
<hatake_kakashi> samoura: actually, I think you are supposed to make a config file from scratch. Does hub.conf look similar to the one on the website? if not then you need to make one from scratch
<raphink> Hobbsee: sure, defenestrating works with windows ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<samoura> how?
<raphink> Hobbsee: still didn't try the ssh ?
<ryanakca> I'm confusled
<samoura> how?
<Hobbsee> raphink: no, i didnt - i reinstalled since then, so i dont have the commands
<Hobbsee> and i havent had anything to build
<raphink> Hobbsee: ok
<raphink> Hobbsee: keep in mind that whenver you want, you can access my machine for a build
<Hobbsee> ok :) thanks
<raphink> it's all set
<samoura> samoura: actually, I think you are supposed to make a config file from scratch. Does hub.conf look similar to the one on the website? if not then you need to make one from scratch  all i hear is blabla la what is scratch ?
<fatejudger> I'm having trouble mounting samba drives on boot
<fatejudger> the drive tries to get mounted before Samba is loaded
<fatejudger> does anyone know how to get around this?
<hatake_kakashi> samoura: have you tried asking your questions on that web irc link?
<samoura> web irk link
<samoura> in what channal?
<hatake_kakashi> dunno, it there is a link of it on the url
<CheeseBurgerMan> Dunno - it's a javascript link.
<hatake_kakashi> yeah, you need java
<CheeseBurgerMan> look in the forums, there's probably a thread that shows the info.
<hatake_kakashi> yeah that too
<samoura>  First of all copy hub.conf from cfg-examples dir to the dir where psotinic binary is located in. Then edit it :). Next thing that is needed to be done is ecnryption of the config file, to do that run `psotnic -c config.file'.
<samoura> how do i do this?
<fatejudger> anyone know of a good alternative to VMWare for KDE?
<stoned> none are worth it
<stoned> vmware is it
<stoned> it is*
<samoura>  First of all copy hub.conf from cfg-examples dir to the dir where psotinic binary is located in. Then edit it :). Next thing that is needed to be done is ecnryption of the config file, to do that run `psotnic -c config.file'.  Hwo to this pleas help
<samoura>  First of all copy hub.conf from cfg-examples dir to the dir where psotinic binary is located in. Then edit it :). Next thing that is needed to be done is ecnryption of the config file, to do that run `psotnic -c config.file'.  Hwo to this pleas help
<stoned> hey man
<natas> would anyone recommend a gui prog for firewalling on  kubuntu?
<stoned> natas, i would, but its better to learn iptables, THEN find a gui, with a supposition that you don't know iptalbes, if you do, there a bunch of them that get installed when you install full kubuntu.  or you can check 'apt-cache search kde|grep fire'
<natas> hehe
<natas> not sure if i have my apt-get setup or it should be by default?
<natas> did that with sudo - nothing came up
<stoned> huh?
<CheeseBurgerMan> apt is setup by default
<stoned> oh thats what hes askin
<CheeseBurgerMan> I think so.
<stoned> man people need to TRY and use better sentence structure and grammar
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<stoned> i can't decipher all this shit
<CheeseBurgerMan> I know it.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Practice makes perfect though. ;)
<stoned> natas, just type what i said, dont' worry about sudo.  when you find the package in the list, then use sudo apt-get install package
<KaoticEvil> hey all :)
<stoned> evil is not cool
<stoned> chaos is even more uncool
<KaoticEvil> lol
<stoned> I like order, and good
<KaoticEvil> im not really Kaotic or Evil...
<natas> well i did it in terminal - no list showed up
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, just like I don't really like cheeseburgers. ;)
<natas> i dont have any package manager open so i dont know why nothing came up
<stoned> natas, what did you type?
<natas> apt-cache search kde|grep fire
<natas> that
<KaoticEvil> i just got a new keyboard... and its a multimedia keyboard...
<Mabus06> I'm brand new to kubuntu, but I've used ubuntu a while.. how do you change the screen resolution in kubuntu?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oooh. lemme guess the problem.
<natas> opened new terminal window
<stoned> well
<stoned> i guess no packages exist then
<CheeseBurgerMan> The multimedia keys don't work. ;)
<KaoticEvil> lol CheeseBurgerMan
<KaoticEvil> exactly ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> :P
<KaoticEvil> just need a starting point where to look
<natas> same thing
<Mabus06> Just noticed that too, now that you mention it.
<natas> how is that possible with installed apps?
<Mabus06> They worked with ubuntu, not with kubuntu.
<stoned> natas, you can do apt-cache search firewall
<stoned> or better yet
<CheeseBurgerMan> KaoticEvil: I actually haven't a clue how to fix it - that was just a guess. :P
<__mikem> Is there any way to get ubuntu to run faster under vmware
<natas> ok
<KaoticEvil> lol CheeseBurgerMan... thanks :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> No problem. ;)
<KaoticEvil> heh
<natas> shorewall i will try
<stoned> i know there are like two or three kde firewall gui's that get installed
<stoned> i can't remember thier name
* CheeseBurgerMan searches wiki/forums.
* KaoticEvil does the same
<stoned> well i guess there aren't any
<natas> hmm
<stoned> you can google for one
<natas> iwill
<stoned> i know there are some in kde
<samoura>  First of all copy hub.conf from cfg-examples dir to the dir where psotinic binary is located in. Then edit it :). Next thing that is needed to be done is ecnryption of the config file, to do that run `psotnic -c config.file'.  Hwo to this pleas help
<callie> Firestarter?
<CheeseBurgerMan> KaoticEvil: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133610&highlight=multimedia
* KaoticEvil finds a HowTo
<stoned> yes
<stoned> firestarter, kfirewall
<callie> !firestarter
<natas> http://www.webmin.com/download/modules/shorewall.wbm.gz
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<KaoticEvil> one problem tho...
<KaoticEvil> will X recognize the extra keys?
<stoned> but i still say you should learn iptables
<KaoticEvil> my old one was only a 104 key
<stoned> KaoticEvil, i actually just added a factoid about that
<stoned> :)
<callie> iptables are solid
<stoned> !keytouch
<ubotu> rumour has it, keytouch is http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - KeyTouch is a program which allows you to easily configure the extra function keys of your INTERNET/MULTIMEDIA ready keyboard. Ubuntu packages available.
<natas> i know a little about iptables - and that is - copy everything mostly and fill in ip's with what you want
<callie> i still dont fully get iptables, maybe one day
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ah, but is it a true rumor. ;)
<natas> ip's / ports
<KaoticEvil> thanks stoned :)
<stoned> sure
<natas> but i find that there are differences between progs for firewall & actual iptables rules
<natas> that is the confusing part
<KaoticEvil> i found the same link here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaKeys?action=show&redirect=MultimediaKeysHowto
<callie> how does being stoned and linux mix?
<stoned> KaoticEvil, don't use 2.1 beta, it will crash your X.  use only the stable older 2.0 keytouch
<KaoticEvil> ok, will do
<stoned> KaoticEvil, you will also have to install keytouch editor
<stoned> KaoticEvil, and it is well documented as to how to setup your keyboard
<stoned> if you have any trouble, i can help you with it, I spent a good solid 2 days on it with 3 diff keyboards
<stoned> but if you can read and follow directions and think, you're good to go
<KaoticEvil> lol
* CheeseBurgerMan runs "man think" in Konsole
<stoned> 'man woman'
<KaoticEvil> well, i had a similar issue on a previous distro...
<stoned> and also, another program should be called woman
<stoned> the counterpart for man
<KaoticEvil> the only difference was that the multimedia keyboard was attached from the start, so it was easier :P
<callie> lol
<KaoticEvil> stoned: what about X? will it see the new keys?
<CheeseBurgerMan> yeah "woman chmod" - that'll make chmod more fun. :P
<KaoticEvil> :))
<stoned> you can modity the source for make, and edit a few strings, recompile, then type 'make love' and if you can think, it should say 'can't make love, too many arguments'
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<KaoticEvil> or will i need to modify the conf file for it?
<stoned> KaoticEvil, yes
<stoned> KaoticEvil, only use keytouch, thats all
<KaoticEvil> sweet :>
<stoned> KaoticEvil, btw, when you get done generating the keyboard file for your keyboard, keep in mind that the keyboard file should be named after MODEL.MANUFACTURER. for example if i have an HP H7389 keyboard, I would name the file H7389.HP and place it manually in /usr/share/keytouch/keyboards/
<stoned> KaoticEvil, make sure the file name corresponds to the manufac. and model in the generated XML file
<KaoticEvil> will do
<stoned> don't use dashes/slashes/weird characters anywhere either
<KaoticEvil> good thing i tore the model number slip off the box before i threw it in the trash ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> hehe
<stoned> after you get done, please send your generated keyboard file to the author of keytouch so he can add that to the list
<KaoticEvil> stoned: i will do :)
<Mabus06> Can somebody please tell me how to set the screen resolution?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Control Center > Peripherals > Display
<tristanmike> Mabus06, right click desktop-Configure Desktop-Display
<CheeseBurgerMan> oh
<tristanmike> or that way
<CheeseBurgerMan> yeah, you COULD do it the easy way. ;)
<tristanmike> lol
<Mabus06> tristanmike: it's not in settings?
<Mabus06> Okay, thanks.
<natas> easiest way to vnc - install vnc ?
<stoned> natas, sudo apt-get install xtightvncserver xtigntvncviewer
<stoned> doh
<stoned> tightvncserver
<McScruff> does anyone use amsn?
<stoned> fuck no
<McScruff> grr
<tristanmike> HA!
<callie> lol
<McScruff> i cant get the music plugin working
<tristanmike> really don't like it eh, stoned ?
<natas> hehe
<natas> ok
<stoned> i can't dig micsoft
<lampshade> I'm not actually running kubuntu, but an ubuntu install that I added KDE to (technically the KDE-base with apt)  I was wondering, is there a weather applet I can install like the one you can choose in gnome?  So that a little sun and the temp are shown in my tray?
<stoned> not becuause of the MS hate bandwagon
<stoned> mostly because its useless
<callie> lampshade, try Superkaramba with liquid weather
<tristanmike> and mostly just cause you should, :P
<callie> !superkaramba
<ubotu> SuperKaramba is a KDE application that allows you to create interactive eye-candy on your desktop. Official site: http://netdragon.sourceforge.net SK Themes: http://kdelook.org
<stoned> i never can get this damn karamba thing to work
<tristanmike> lampshade, yes, superkaramba is cool, but there's a simple "kweather" applet
<natas> said couldnt find package
<stoned> natas, dude, learn apt.  apt-cache search vncserver
<stoned> or sudo apt-get install vncserver xtightvncviewer
<callie> lampshade, http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=6384
<natas> i did that with vnc
<stoned> then vncserver -depth 24 -geometry 800x600 or whatever else you want
<Mrono> hi
<natas> and i got krdc - krfb and libvncathauth-dev - libvncauth0
<callie> im a semi noob and i managed to get superkaramba working nicely
<stoned> natas, what are you trying to do?>
<natas> trying to vnc to this box
<stoned> callie, mostly becuase i hate bloatware, with the exception of the kde-core i don't evne use full kubuntu
<stoned> natas, what is the other box running as os
<KaoticEvil> ok... well, stoned and CheeseBurgerMan... thanks for the help :)
<natas> os x - i have some vnc prog
<stoned> natas, you don't need to do that
<CheeseBurgerMan> NP..even though i didn't help. ;)
<natas> ok
<KaoticEvil> im sure i will be back if u run into another question...
<stoned> os x runs an x server and has ssh installed by default
<natas> yep
<natas> so can do from terminal or something
<CellarDoor> I dumped Windows from my computer altogether in 2004, no regrets.
<KaoticEvil> right now, ive got to go reconfigure my network... gotta get windows and linux networking again happily...
<Mabus06> Can you make it like GNOME where each workspace has it's own taskbar?
<KaoticEvil> peace yall :-)
<Mabus06> The whole point of workspaces, for me, is so I can have many windows open with low resolution.
<natas> only reason i cannot dump winedows is games - and once all games go to vista - i may give up gaming besides console - which will suck - i think i will still play wow though
<stoned> all you need to do is ssh -X login@osx.ip.here, then enter the password for the user that exists on os x, once you are logged into the os x box, run an X11 app and it should show up on your monitor
<natas> well im trying to do the opposite - so it should still work the other way around i just have to do it through x11 app?
<stoned> you are on osx wanting to log into linux and run linux apps?
<natas> yes
<stoned> the same should hold true
<natas> linux is gonna be my firewall/router - without display
<stoned> doesn't matter if osx is bsd based or not, it still uses x11
<natas> i wonder - can linux use x11 vnc session without video card or no?
<stoned> so i dunno, you can try ssh -X into linux FROM osx and run an xterm & and see whats going on
<natas> since im not going to have monitor hooked up to it anyway
<stoned> yes
<natas> that would be cool
<stoned> wait
<stoned> use one line man
<stoned> confusing me n shit :/
<natas> ok
<stoned> unless you have onboard video on the motherboard
<stoned> if there is no onboard video, you will need a gfx card
<Mrono> hey
<stoned> for that for can get a cheap 20$ 32mb video card
<Mrono> how do I move stuff around on the taskbar
<stoned> and anything linux, go with nvidia
<stoned> Mrono, right lick, select move item, and just move it
<natas> ok i dont have onboard so im stuck ;) no biggi though
<Mrono> it's the system tray
<Mrono> so when i right click on it
<Mrono> it brings up the menu for that item
<stoned> Mrono, move the mouse around in the immediate area surrounding the systray, you should see a small black arrow , click it, and then select move
<Mrono> oh right
<Mrono> I turned those off
<stoned> turn those back on
<stoned> put them on fade out
<Mrono> yeah
<stoned> i like to have those as divisors on my panel
<stoned> makes it easy for me
<natas> do i have to log in as root or i should be able to log in as user?
<natas> i tried user and it said connection refused
<stoned> natas, is sshd running on linux? is /etc/ssh/sshd_config configured with X11Forwarding On or whatever th eoptin it.  look through there and enable it
<natas> k i will
<stoned> natas, you have to login with the username/password that exists on linux machine, NOT on osx
<natas> i know that much - im guessing its that x11 config on the linux machine
<stoned> natas, x11 on my broken scren laptop is not configured, only x-window-system-core is installed, I login with ssh -X user@laptop and i run any app i want
<stoned> if you have a connection refused, tell me where you get it
<stoned> is the linux not able to connect to the X11 server
<stoned> or are you able to login with ssh
<natas> i tried ssh as well said refused as well
<stoned> hmm
<stoned> i dunno your setup, but I do that with my osx box and debian sid
<natas> there is no firewall running by default ?
<stoned> you should check your osx settings
<natas> i disabled on os x---
<stoned> you should look on osx/linux networking on google
<natas> same thing - error message points to auth on linux
<stoned> irc support should really be your last avenue, after you have exhausted all other means
<natas> some reason i dont think ssh was installed ; X
<natas> i just installed it now going to try
<natas> ok i connected now - but how do i pull up a gui?
<fatejudger> for some reason my volume seems really low
<CheeseBurgerMan> Use KMix.
<fatejudger> has there been some weird update to alsa?
<fatejudger> CheeseBurgerMan: no shit
<fatejudger> lol
<natas> ping
<CheeseBurgerMan> :P
<fatejudger> I think it's some ALSA update in Dapper
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ah, Dapper
<CheeseBurgerMan> ;)
<lampshade> ugh, I don't think I have a weather station for my city :-/  how bout that...... damn Nebraska
<tristanmike> lampshade, i thought that too, just play with it, you should get it. My town is really obscure and I ended up getting it
<tristanmike> Is it possible to change the icon that Katapult associates with any given program/application?
<Mrono> HI!
<Mrono> hey
<Mrono> where can I get an amarok controller
<Hobbsee> an amarok controller?  as in what?
<Mrono> something that sits on your desktop and controls amarok
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> well, there are shortcut keys that you can set in amarok, if you want to do it that way.  otherwise, i'd say you're looking at a superkaramba theme
<Mrono> ah
<reid> if i install all of the Kubuntu extras (the graphics, toys, wallpapers ,ect) will it slow it down?
<kubby510> im having a lot of trouble with hotplug, can anyone help me?
<Steven_M> does anyone here use aptitude?
<farous>  Steven_M what is your question
<kubby510> hotplug wont load at startup
<kubby510> and it wont load when i try to start it in the services menu either...
<slloyd> hello, I am a newbie. Can anyone tell me when the next version of kubuntu (dapper) will be out?
<Steven_M> farous: typing it out now
<Hobbsee> slloyd: 20 april 2006
<kubby510> anyone know much about hotplug?
<Steven_M> farous: Cedega, is recogised as being installed in adept, but it's not on aptitude's list. I installed Cedega from a local .deb file (not from a repository) does anyone know how to make aptitude find it?
* Hobbsee thinks she should have used raphink's machine instead of her own for building this!
<slloyd> thanks hobsee, are there instructions somewhere about how to upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<Hobbsee> slloyd: are you sure you want to?  it can be quite buggy
<farous> Steven_M: that is a prob with aptitude it keeps a seperate list than dpkg and apt-get
<Hobbsee> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Hobbsee> substitute breezy for dapper in that guide
<slloyd> thank you very much
<Hobbsee> slloyd: if you're new to linux, you probably want to wait a while
<slloyd> not new to linux per se, just to ubuntu I have always used rpm based distros before (mandrake)
<farous> i am afraid though i do not know a work around. You are luck aptitude wants to uninstall my custom fglrx driver every time i run it
<slloyd> I am still getting used to the whole apt thing - but it is very cool, wey better way to upgrade
<Hobbsee> true
<farous> slloyd: dapper was highly unstable on my test notebook
<farous> and once you upgrade you can not down grade
<slloyd> re: dapper unstable - I am using a ibook g4 and ubuntu has worked no problem
<slloyd> oh :-( you can't do a roll-back if there is a problem?
<Hobbsee> farous: without reinstalling
<Hobbsee> slloyd: it'd be like going from...mandrake 7 to mandrake 8 or something
<Hobbsee> whatever the version numbers are, i dont remember...
<farous> Hobbsee: ? reinstalling is not rolling back
<slloyd> ah, so wait and see. Good to know. How will I know when the best time to upgrade is?
<GameOver69> anyone can tell me how to install azureus 2.4 possibly in the same light u can install firefox 1.5 from the ubuntu wiki?
<Hobbsee> farous: well...yeah...but it is a way to get back to the previous version
<Hobbsee> slloyd: when a lot of people do, probably in a couple of months
<Hobbsee> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is, like, a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<Hobbsee> like that?
<farous> Hobbsee: agree. yet it was my test pc. a fresh breezy install then an upgrade. whenever i ifup the ethernet the whole pc freeze
<slloyd> a couple of months after the official release or from now/
<LeeJunFan> only problem I have with dapper is that kde and cups don't cooperate.
<Hobbsee> farous: ah yuck, i get that when i pull my wireless driver out
<Hobbsee> LeeJunFan: even if you ignore the warning?
<GameOver69> Hobbsee, i was wondering about the enwesst release
<GameOver69> 2.4
<GameOver69> thats the old relase
<GameOver69> and for some reason u cant update it properly
* Hobbsee goes to look at the guide
<LeeJunFan> Hobbsee: no warning, it simply tells me it can't talk to cups server.
<slloyd> Well, thanks again all, I guess I will check back here when the official release for dapper comes out.
<farous> slloyd: install breezy its rock stable. Wait till the official release of dapper is out than enjoy the ride. Coming from Mandrake 9.0 , 10. myself
<Hobbsee> too late lol
<Steven_M> farous: in that case is there a way to do a purge with adept? All I get from Adept is a remove button.
<Hobbsee> GameOver69: compile it yourself, i think - debian doesnt have a newer version than that
<farous> yah too late :)
<GameOver69> i dont know how to compile
<GameOver69> :(
<Hobbsee> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<GameOver69> but besides that i mean.... in the wiki... u can put in firefox easily... and update it and everything..... i was wondering if i could do the same thing iwth azureus
<farous> Steven_M: sorry i do not use adept. I mainly use aptitude for package management
<farous> form the command line
<LeeJunFan> What I don't get is why people get mad when an unstable version is um, well, unstable.
<Hobbsee> GameOver69: i doubt it, it's packaged completely differently i expect
<Hobbsee> LeeJunFan: hehe yeah.  i dont either
<Hobbsee> LeeJunFan: you use dapper, right?  do you use kopete at all?
<Nomad411> !dapper
<farous> LeeJunFan: :) i guess you can just smile
<LeeJunFan> Hobbsee: I don't use dapper very often, I need to be able to print too much. :)
<Hobbsee> ok
* Hobbsee hopes this works
<fatejudger> is there kaffeine-gstreamer for Dapper?
<Steven_M> farous: so do have any idea how to purge this package?
<farous> Steven_M: which package you wana purge
<Hobbsee> Steven_M: apt-get remove --purge packag
<Hobbsee> e
<LeeJunFan> Hobbsee: I've got 2 / partitions on my laptop, one for stable install one for devel (to play). Most of the time I do okay with devel releases, I can get by with things not working right for a day or week, but the dapper printing thing puts a big kink in things for me.
<farous> sudo apt-get remove
<GameOver69> sorry i exited by accident
<Hobbsee> LeeJunFan: definetly, that's what i tend to do as well, before i moved to dapper full time
<farous> Hobbsee: much faster than me. I need some time to compile the question ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<LeeJunFan> I am running 3.5.1 on breezy with kopete.
<Mrono> hmmm
<fatejudger> wtf, gstreamer isn't installed at all in Dapper Flight 4?
<Mrono> weird
<Mrono> I am getting alot of cpu usage
<Mrono> 40%
<Mrono> just sitting there
<GameOver69> so how can i install the new amorak... my understanding u need the latest beta build of dapper?
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: there was a move to xine instead.
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: really, why?
<Hobbsee> GameOver69: looks like you can get 1.3.8 on breezy.  you do need dapper if you want 1.4 beta1
<farous> LeeJunFan: do you know if they are going with the network manager?
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: xine video sucks, I can't even fast forward
<GameOver69> Hobbsee, is there anyway i can download dapper through apt-get... im too cheap to burn it to cd?
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: at least over the network
<Steven_M> farous: my cedega package the one I installed from a loacal .deb file that aptitude can't find.
<Hobbsee> farous: in dapper?  network manager is having problems, i'm not sure if they're putting it in, knetworkmanager requires lots of things from cvs
<Hobbsee> GameOver69: if you want to, but expect lots of bugs
<farous> Steven_M: as Hobbsee said use apt-get remove --purge <package name>
<GameOver69> Hobbsee, how buggy we talkin about?
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: I dunno what the reasoning was, but I was never able to get gstreamer to work so I've always used xine.
<farous> Hobbsee: ok i guess that is what keep breaking my notebook then thanks Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> could well be, i dont konw
<fatejudger> I can't even hear anything in Xine
<LeeJunFan> Anyone else not able to suspend to RAM with "official" [sic. crap]  ATI drivers.
<LeeJunFan> ?
<fatejudger> and there's this stupid delay between you turning down the volume and it actually going down
<farous> LeeJunFan: i can not do it here neither with the opensource drivers or the prop ones
<GameOver69> Hobbsee, ?
<farous> and i gave up on it totally. Not a big deal for me here
<Steven_M> farous: is there a way I can confirm what the exact package name is?
<Hobbsee> GameOver69: different people have different levels of buggyness - they say it's not for production machines
<farous> Steven_M: search for it in adept
<LeeJunFan> farous: hrm, the opensource ones allow me to, the prop ones will resume to a fubar display.
<farous> Steven_M: i prefer synaptic myself
<GameOver69> Hobbsee, what do u mean production machines?
<Hobbsee> ones that you have to do work on and work all the time
<Hobbsee> make sure you know how to troubleshoot a network - seems to be lots of fun problems there
<fatejudger> I see what's going on, Xine doesn't have smb:/ support
<farous> LeeJunFan: hybernate suspend to ram sleep all break my sys here. As i said though on my laptop i have no problems shutting down and turning on again
<fatejudger> is there any way to get that?
<farous> break sys = does not work properly
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: I guess what works for one doesn't work for all. heh. xine is flawless for me.
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: even over smb:// ?
<Mrono> oh I know what it was
<Steven_M> farous: ok thanks for your help, and for yours Hobbsee :-)
<GameOver69> ok well how do u download the latest build through adept?
<Mrono> it was superkaramba
<Hobbsee> :)
<farous> :)
<Mrono> superkaramba was sucking up my sys resources
<Hobbsee> ah yes, that's normal
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: I haven't used it over smb in a long time, but I cant imagine why that would cause your volume delay even so.
<Hobbsee> it likes doing that
<Mrono> damn you brenden
<Hobbsee> mind you, so does a pbuilder :P
<Mrono> I hought you were going to help me rebuild my kernal
<LeeJunFan> Mrono: yeah, superkaramba == cpu monitor that uses all your cpu time.
<Mrono> lol
<LeeJunFan> Mrono: it's not that bad with certain themes though.
<farous> Mrono: i use some gdesklets does not consume as much
<farous> depends why you use them anyway
<Mrono> hmmm
<Mrono> gdesklets
<Mrono> never heard of em
<farous> do not know if it will work on kde though
<Mrono> GTK+ might work
<LeeJunFan> gkrellm works fine for me. May not be the prettiest but it doesn't turn my fans into scramjets either.
<farous> gkrellm working fine here too. have all what i need. gdesklets just for the weather. My demands are not heavy for eye candys
<Mrono> unfortunately I am
* Mrono is an eye candy adict
<GullyFoyle> amarok won't start, gives me error about no sound engine plugins
<GameOver69> anyone know how to install the latest dapper build through apt-get or some other way wtihout burning to cd?
<farous> !dapper
<farous> !+dapper
<ubotu> methinks dapper is the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.  join #ubuntu+1 to talk about it, or use http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<Hobbsee> GullyFoyle: apt-get install amarok-xine
<GullyFoyle> Hobbsee: i already did that. i also installed gstreamer etc..
<farous> GameOver69: basically change breezy to dapper in your sources.list file
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<GameOver69> anyone in particular?
<GameOver69> or all of them
<LeeJunFan> Eye candy comes a a price, there's a reason there wasn't eye candy on C= vic 20's you know :)
<Hobbsee> now that's cool!  the update
<Hobbsee> r
<farous> GameOver69: i do not know which repos you have but i did them all
<GameOver69> farous, and how does dapper work for u?
<farous> GameOver69: it is broken here
<GameOver69> farous, so its not worth to upgrade yet?
<farous> others had  better luck so it is a chancy decision
<Hobbsee> GameOver69: works mostly here, ndiswrapper is borked, there's lots of fun wireless trouble at the moment.
<Hobbsee> oh, and checkinstall is borked as well
<farous> GameOver69: people upgrade to test it. They know it is not stable so they normally do that on a spare machine
<Hobbsee> farous: well...smart people do hehe....
<farous> Hobbsee: :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<fatejudger> CUPS is broken
<GameOver69> hmmm... well i already have problems with ndis  wrapper
<GameOver69> like my wireless card never starting up with it
<GameOver69>  i have to always dhclient
<farous> GameOver69: do not think your problems will be easier if you upgrade. Most probably they will get worse
<farous> and frankly i find the ethernet here more reliable. Though my card has an open source drive. Wireless is just too much troubles
<GameOver69> great... how come they just cant release something easy.... like for instance in windows were u can select the network.. and put in your wep key if needed
<Hobbsee> GameOver69: new version of ndiswrapper may well fix that
<Hobbsee> GameOver69: it's kwifimanager - doesnt seem to work too well.  also, the network manager in system settings
<GameOver69> Hobbsee, theres a new version????? or ur just saying a new version when it comes out might fix it
<farous> GameOver69: install network manager works perfect with breezy
<GameOver69> Hobbsee, yea i know... it doesnt work well
<GameOver69> network manager?... thats a package in adept
<farous> network-manager
<farous> though it breaks if you upgrade to dapper now ;)
<Steven_M> farous: are you still there?
<farous> Steven_M: here my friend
<GameOver69> ok installing now
<GameOver69> i hope it works
<farous> !+networkmanager
<ubotu> from memory, networkmanager is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkmanagerHowto
<farous> GameOver69: ^   ^ read the howto
<farous> there is a setting you need to make to load it
<Hobbsee> doesnt that only work with gnome though?
<Steven_M> I seemed to have problems, follow this link to see complete output
<farous> Hobbsee: worked with me under fluxbox. hmm do not know about kde. GameOver69 better check the howto before installing
<Hobbsee> ah ok
* Hobbsee thought you needed knetworkmanager from cvs for that
<Steven_M> farous: http://pastebin.com/571477
<tristanmike> How can I make Katapult aware of a program?
<Hobbsee> tristanmike: killall katapult, katapult
<farous> Steven_M: are you hooked up to the net
<Steven_M> yeah
<farous> ok type sudo aptitude update
<farous> you just need to reload the package list
<tristanmike> Hobbsee, cool, thanx
<farous> not a big problem
<Steven_M> farous: why's that?
<farous> and from the post you sent it removed the package
<farous> Steven_M: i guess you have not done that for a while
<fatejudger> does anyone have CUPS working in Dapper?
<fatejudger> KDE doesn't seem to be able to communicate with the CUPS server
<Hobbsee> let me try...
<farous> Steven_M: ande that is in case new package lists are added to the repos. or new updates are available
<Hobbsee> how to reproduce - just add a printer?
<LeeJunFan> Hobbsee: just open the printer manager should be enough.
<farous> hmm can you connect to it through konquer or firefox
<Hobbsee> no errors here
<farous> localhost:631 if i remember correctly
<Hobbsee> trying to add a printer
<Steven_M> farous: but I didn't download cedega with apt-get, it was from a 33rd party .deb file.
<Hobbsee> slow though
<Steven_M> I mean 3rd
<farous> Steven_M: apt-get checks for new software or updates on the mirrors on the net when you run it automatically
<farous> Steven_M: so it is not specific to the cedega package you removed
<Steven_M> farous: oh ok, sorry I'm fairly new
<farous> Steven_M: no problem my friend
<Hobbsee> LeeJunFan: freeflying:  it seems ok, i just added a printer thru the control centre, with no problems.  it says it's using CUPS
<LeeJunFan> Hobbsee: did you add it with a kde app like thru kcontrol->peripherals->printers?
<Hobbsee> LeeJunFan: yep, that's exactly how i did it
<LeeJunFan> Hobbsee: interesting, I tried just yesterday and it still wasn't working. At the bottom right of the printer control screen in kcontrol it should say how it's connected to cups - do you have localhost:631 or /var/run/cups/cups.sock:631?
<Hobbsee> server:  localhost:631
<fatejudger> hmm
<Hobbsee> did you want a screenshot of what i see, or what?
<fatejudger> let me change mine to that
<Mrono> man
<LeeJunFan> Hobbsee: that's what mine is set to also. just a min, lemme boot to dapper and do updates.
<Mrono> I really don't want to be running my processor so high
<Mrono> but I want ym widgets
<Hobbsee> i've never changed mine - it worked out of the box
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: Flight 4?
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: flight 1, then updated.  both times
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I think the problem was post Flight 1
<Hobbsee> ah ok...
* Hobbsee has the updates, so expect that she should have hit that problem too
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: someone probably had a little brain fart and change the path by accident
<Hobbsee> lol
<fatejudger> hmm, it's still not working
<fatejudger> printing seems to get very little priority
<fatejudger> it's sad
<Hobbsee> it is
<fatejudger> I like the new login screen though
<fatejudger> that's pretty cool
<Hobbsee> figure it out and write a patch?
<fatejudger> heh
<Hobbsee> indeed
<fatejudger> I'm not that good
* Hobbsee is working on a bug fix in kopete at the moment - we'll see..
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: you can code?
<Hobbsee> nope
<Hobbsee> not yet, anyway
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/19661
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: lol
<Hobbsee> i'm doing some programming in my uni degree
<Steven_M> farous: I'm updating the package now
<Hobbsee> so hopefully after that, i'll be able to do more...
<GameOver69> that network manager never connects
<farous> Steven_M: cool
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: so you have to build a couple of packages then?
<Steven_M> *package list
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: yeah, the entire kdenetwork
<Mrono> how do I get stuff to boot up with login
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: and you know how to do that?
<farous> GameOver69: did you check if it is not the router?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I've never taken the time to learn how to build debian packages by hand
<LeeJunFan> well, I still don't seem to be able to print but some funky other stuff happened. Apparently Xorg now supports glx with ATI native?
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: ?
<GameOver69> well i was connected b4
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: you mean fglrx?
<GameOver69> this disconnected me
<farous> in a term type iwlist <wlan0 O eth1 > scan
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: yeah.
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: it has for awhile
<GameOver69> asks me for my password... and never connects
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: months
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: not for me until just now.
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: you probably had some conflicting driver
<farous> GameOver69: did you reboot
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: I did
<farous> in the howto it say you have too
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: it was the Seveas repo
<GameOver69> no
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: a fresh Dapper install fixed it though
<GameOver69> it detected my connections just never logged in
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: I only have standard ubuntu repos. My own kernel compiled vanilla, only external driver is madwifi-ng and I haven't changed that stuff in months.
<farous> GameOver69: i remember they said you need to reboot to activate some services try that
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: owell, cool anyway.
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: are you going to try and fix CUPS?
<LeeJunFan> all my fonts are huge now though. hehe
<GameOver69> alright doesnt hurt i guess....alright then i can just add that to my start uo script and it shoudl work withiout having to dhclient and iwconfig all the time?
<farous> fatejudger: seveas have 3-d accel for the open ati drivers in his repos?
<fatejudger> farous: no, he has fgrlx drivers for Breezy
<Steven_M> farous: apart from that are you sure cedega was purged properly?
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: ah yeah, i hate that - only done that once, and it didnt work properly
<LeeJunFan> Hobbsee: did you get any error at all?
<Hobbsee> but i do upgrading bits, and changing bits - just not from scratch
<farous> fatejudger: ok.
<farous> Steven_M: you can check using synaptic or adept
<Hobbsee> LeeJunFan: for which?  cups?  i did the first time i installed, and just hit ok
<Mrono> how do I get stuff to boot up with login
<LeeJunFan> Hobbsee: when you went into the kcontrol printer module? I get can't connect to cups every time I open it.
<Hobbsee> i think i did once, i've not again
<LeeJunFan> So I hit it again and I'm trying to add a printer now.
<Hobbsee> yep
<Steven_M>  farous  ok. is there a way to install a local .deb file through aptitute so that it will know of it's existance?
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: you hit what again?
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: tell me if you fix it, I really hate switching to Windows to print
<LeeJunFan> Hobbsee: okay, I added printer and it didn't show in list until I restarted kcontrol, don't know if I can print yet, if I try I'll probably be looking at a divorce since it's in the room my wife's sleeping in.
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: when you get the error about not connecting to cups, just hit ok. Then add a printer anyway, it won't show up in the list until you stop and start kcontrol again, then once you have a printer installed it doens't error any more.
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<Hobbsee> yeah
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: what about that server thing?
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: does it need to be on localhost?
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: or the default?
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: yeah
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: localhost:631
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: probably work with the path to cups.sock the same way.
<Steven_M> farous: that's my last question
<farous> shoot Steven_M
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: I don't think so
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: I tried that same process before
<LeeJunFan> I'll be damned, all this time I probably could have been using dapper w/o any real problems. I remember when kde and cups first started integration, that problem was there until you had a printer added, forgot all about it.
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: in fact, I don't get that "can't connect to CUPS" error anymore
<Steven_M> farous:  is there a way to install a local .deb file through aptitute so that it will know of it's existance?
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: someone needs to report the fix
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: it's trivial and easy
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: what's the fix?
<farous> Steven_M: i do not know
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: it needs to be set to "localhost"
<Steven_M> ok thanks for your help farous :-)
<LeeJunFan> Even when I talked with Riddell about it though a couple weeks ago he said dapper and cups were still a no go. hrm.
<Mrono> arg
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: patch it?
<Mrono> how do I resolve this
<Mrono> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/metabar_0.7-0ubuntu1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/metabar.png', which is also in package konq-plugins
<farous> :)
<LeeJunFan> there have to have been changed to kde codebase, becuase I know the root of the problem was/is that cups changed their API's.
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: you can fix it
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: you have access to the packages don't you?
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: i wouldnt bet on it
<Hobbsee> and anyone has access to it
<Hobbsee> apt-get source blah
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I meant you can upload them
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: the fixes
<Hobbsee> to revu?  i thought you could as well
<LeeJunFan> I think only Riddell and one other guy have access to the kde core stuff.
<Hobbsee> i dont have access to kde core...
<Hobbsee> i'm just a packager - more on the outside
<Hobbsee> darn it!  it failed!
<fatejudger> damn, my color cartridge is running out
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: message Riddell
<fatejudger> Riddell: ping
<crimsun> please file a bug on it and attach a debdiff
<Mrono> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<fatejudger> wtf is a debdiff?
<Mrono> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9289
<Mrono> errors
<Mrono> can anyone make anything out of em
<Mrono> trying to install this
<Mrono> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=28725
<Mrono> got those in the make part
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: difference file - *.dsc > blah.debdiff
<fatejudger> crimsun: does Kubuntu have its own bug system?
<fatejudger> I don't know how to do any of that
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: it's in malone
<fatejudger> I'm not familiar with the system
<Hobbsee> !launchpad
<crimsun> fatejudger: no
<ubotu> methinks launchpad is a collection of services for projects in the open source universe - https://launchpad.net/
<Hobbsee> !malone
<fatejudger> who's going to file the bug?
<fatejudger> I don't want to file it twice
<crimsun> you are.
<Hobbsee> you can
<fatejudger> gee, thanks
<crimsun> "gee, thanks"?
<fatejudger> which package is responsible for controlling that stuff
<fatejudger> crimsun: in case you didn't catch it, I was being sarcastic
<fatejudger> should I just file it under the general package "cups"?
<LeeJunFan> so now I suppose that I have 3d accel though I can't suspend/resume. hehe
<farous> LeeJunFan: it is worth it
<crimsun> fatejudger: sure; we'll reassign as necessary.
<LeeJunFan> farous: not for me.
<LeeJunFan> farous: I have to go work at other locations a lot.
<farous> LeeJunFan: not for games i am not a gamer. but for my presentations they run much smoother now
<LeeJunFan> find out in a sec, be ready for ping timeout from me :)
<farous> LeeJunFan: read it on the forums that the new opensource ati will support 3-d natively. am not sure if dapper will have it or not
<fatejudger> wtf
<fatejudger> "something went wrong in launchpad"?
<crimsun> tell them about it in #launchpad
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> now I have to file two bugs?
<Hobbsee> hehe
<crimsun> are you complaining about filing bugs?
<crimsun> that's the ENVIABLE position
<Hobbsee> bug filing is good for you - just make sure you assign it correctly - unassigned ones are so annoying
<Hobbsee> rofl yeah!
<fatejudger> wtf
<fatejudger> how is filing bugs good for me?
<fatejudger> see, this is why people use Windows
<Hobbsee> well, you learn how to do it?
<farous> fatejudger: its how you payback all the effort that is put in the distro that you use
<farous> fatejudger: and good practice for you too to curse ;)
<Hobbsee> well, fatejudger doesnt have to contribute
<Hobbsee> but it's hard to get things fixed if you dont contribute
<fatejudger> true
<Hobbsee> i thought you already did a lot of kubuntu stuff fatejudger
<LeeJunFan> told ya :p
<LeeJunFan> so I suppose if I comment out the 3d stuff from xorg.conf I should be able to suspend/resume again.
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: no, not really
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I just hang around #kubuntu a lot
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: and answer questions
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: do you work on skim/scim?
<LeeJunFan> farous: btw - I can't suspend with klaptop app, it hangs, but if I killall klaptop_acpi_helper after it does suspend.
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: no
<Hobbsee> oh, maybe i've got you confused then
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I'm too lazy to do any of this stuff
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I could do it, I know how to program, but I'm just lazy
<crimsun> fatejudger: if you don't file bugs when you find stuff that's broken, how are we supposed to fix them?
<Hobbsee> LeeJunFan: i find that suspend works, but is very slow
<fatejudger> crimsun: hire a psychic?
<farous> LeeJunFan: hmm cool tip. Yet 3-d accel is number one priority here
<crimsun> fatejudger: well if it were that easy, why don't you fix them before we write them?
<fatejudger> crimsun: to tell you the truth, I didn't know you wanted bugs filed for alpha software
<crimsun> fatejudger: you should always file bugs when you find broken stuff
<fatejudger> crimsun: I'll keep that in mind next time I have a problem with Kubuntu
<crimsun> excellent.
<fatejudger> crimsun: Dapper has been getting much better though, this CUPS thing was my last problem I think
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: oh, i'm confusing you with freeflying!  silly me!
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I don't know him
<LeeJunFan> actually hire a physic for the developers to tell them they are about to write a bug and they can then avoid it.
<Hobbsee> i thought there was only one long name starting with f
<Hobbsee> lol
<freeflying> Hobbsee: hmmm...
<farous> lol
<LeeJunFan> damn all you f'ers!
<LeeJunFan> :)
<crimsun> LeeJunFan: it'd be better to have psychics for nonsense feature-add user requests so they could be rejected. ;-)
<Hobbsee> hehe @ crimsun
<crimsun> "well of course Dapper's not going to fix your marriage, sheesh"
<fatejudger> crimsun: what's wrong with wishlists?
<fatejudger> crimsun: everyone wishes for eye-candy anyway
<crimsun> fatejudger: the keyword being nonsense
<Hobbsee> it'd be nice if they were actually filed as wishlists too
<farous> for me i know all the hardwork that goes into development and for that am just thankfull for the developers
<fatejudger> oh wait, I remember my other problem now
<farous> if they make a mistake they need a way to know and we are all human. Doing lots of coding and programming and know how stupid pcs can be sometimes ;)
<fatejudger> drives get  mounted before Samba gets started
<LeeJunFan> Thank you for the developers, and for the code they have delivered unto us this day....
<crimsun> Xgl isn't a nonsense feature; it's a useful overhaul
<fatejudger> so you can't mount samba shares at boot
<fatejudger> crimsun: Xgl is broken in Kubuntu
<crimsun> I don't think of things as "eye candy"
<LeeJunFan> forgive us our bugs, as we forgive our buggers. :)
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: lol
<crimsun> fatejudger: malone # ?
<fatejudger> crimsun: umm, X freezes when I start it with XGL
<fatejudger> crimsun: there's no howto for XGL on Kubuntu
<fatejudger> crimsun: so I think I might be setting it up wrong
<farous> LeeJunFan: lol
<fatejudger> crimsun: it also says it can't find the fglrx module
<fatejudger> crimsun: but fglrx works fine...
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: can you submit that CUPS bug for me?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: Launchpad isn't working for me
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I keep getting an error
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: i cant reproduce it
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: don't worry about that, just file the bug
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: someone will figure it out
<LeeJunFan> I think the localhost:631 was fixed some time ago, but it wouldn't clear itself up because it got saved in your users .kde prefs
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: no, I did a fresh install of Flight 4 when it came o ut
<fatejudger> crimsun: do you know of any Xgl howto for Kubuntu?
<kunjan> [23:44]  [470]  #java ##java Forwarding to another channel
<kunjan> [23:44]  [Channel]  You need to be identified to join that channel
<kunjan> wht does that mean/
<kunjan> ?
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: see https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/cupsys/+bugs
<farous> kunjan: you need to register
<kunjan> this is kinda offtopic here but how to register?
<farous> !+register
<ubotu> methinks register is type /msg nickserv help register (you probably should do this in the server window so that if you mess up you won't reveal your password to the whole channel :))
<kunjan> thanks guys!
<crimsun> fatejudger: are you serious?
<crimsun> fatejudger: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: if you rm ~/.kde/share/config/kdeprintrc before you login to kde it will start over with defaults, I could swear it was the localhost:631 last time I tried.
<fatejudger> crimsun: that's for Gnome
<Psi-Jack> Hmm
<crimsun> fatejudger: it's very much not GNOME-centric
<Psi-Jack> What kinda P2P clients are there for Linux that work? mldonkey sucks big-time, and apparently, it's also quite well blacklisted all over.
<fatejudger> crimsun: look at step 6
<crimsun> fatejudger: and look at step 3
<fatejudger> crimsun: I see that
<fatejudger> crimsun: now look at step 6
<kunjan> got it! thanks!
<fatejudger> crimsun: and tell me the KDE equivalent
<Psi-Jack> I'm talking the overnet, gnutella2, etc.,
<fatejudger> crimsun: because I know that gnome-window-decorator sure as hell isn't for KDE
<Mrono>  grr
<Mrono> my arts engine keeps crashing
<Mrono> but it comes right back  up
<crimsun> fatejudger: take a wild guess from http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=compiz-kde&version=dapper&arch=i386
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: nope, you're correct. I just created a new user and it's using /var/run/cups/cups.sock
<fatejudger> crimsun: there's nothing in there
<crimsun> fatejudger: choose another mirror
<crimsun> (hint: -rwxr-xr-x root/root     18320 2006-02-19 05:59:33 ./usr/bin/kde-window-decorator)
<fatejudger> crimsun: you still didn't answer my question about step 6
<crimsun> I just did.
<fatejudger> crimsun: so just "kde-window-decorator"?
<fatejudger> crimsun: and I still use gedit?
<crimsun> fatejudger: instead of gnome-window-decorator
<Mrono> how do I un rar things
<Mrono> ark doesn't work
<crimsun> Mrono: you probably want unrar-nonfree in multiverse
<crimsun> !info unrar-nonfree
<fatejudger> compiz-kde uses QT 4?
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 83 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<Mrono> "the utility unrar is not in your PATH"
<crimsun> fatejudger: yes
<fatejudger> crimsun: weird
<fatejudger> crimsun: ok, I'm gonna log out of KDE
<fatejudger> crimsun: should I print out step 6?
<crimsun> if it helps you, sure
<Mrono> crimsun:I installed unrar-free
<fatejudger> crimsun: can you print out a highlighted selection in Konq?
<Mrono> how do I get the nonfree one
<fatejudger> Mrono: multiverse
<crimsun> Mrono: enable multiverse and install 'unrar-nonfree'
<Mrono> they are enabled but i'm not seeing it
<crimsun> fatejudger: I don't use Konqueror
<Mrono> E: Package unrar-nonfree has no installation candidate
<fatejudger> does anyone here know how to print a highlighted selection of text in Konqueror?
<crimsun> !tell Mrono about repos
<LeeJunFan> I responded to one of the already existing cups bugs on this subject for kde.
<LeeJunFan> And I'll ask Jonathan about it next time I see him online.
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: thanks
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: you actually printed didn't you? I can't test right now :(
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: yeah, it works
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: I think they fixed the CUPS margin problem too
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: nice.
<fatejudger> ok so, before I restart
<fatejudger> does anyone know how to mount smb drives using the fstab?
<fatejudger> it tries mounting them before samba is loaded
<fatejudger> and doesn't work
<fatejudger> I didn't know whether there was a way around that
<Mrono> I added those repositories to the sources.list and it just gives me errors galore
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: I think the problem is probably more nmbd not being loaded than samba, what if you put the names of the systems as they appear in your fstab in /etc/hosts, or use IP#'s?
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: I am using IPs
<crimsun> Mrono: "those repositories"? What're the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list? Use pastebin.
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: it still says, "failed"
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: hrm, I dunno then. Never done samba shares that way.
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: amarok won't read them unless they're mounted
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: and xine is crippled too
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: it's very disappointing, because it's a pain in the ass to mount them
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: especially since I have to turn off my computer every night
<Mrono> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9293
<fatejudger> ok well, brb
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: that might be the way kde sends the URL's because it tries to access them as smb:/whatever, try editing the menu entry for xine or amarok and change the  to %F.
<fatejudger> gonna try to install Xgl
<crimsun> mount(8) doesn't do anything with smbfs via /etc/fstab
<fatejudger> crimsun: I don't have a ./gnomerc
<fatejudger> */,gnomerc
<fatejudger> crimsun: that's gnome specific
<crimsun> fatejudger: then ignore it
<fatejudger> crimsun: what is the KDE counterpart?
<kunjan> my Xgl runs fine if i run like "Xgl" but running a term and loading up compiz and gnome-window-dekorator or kde-win*-deco* doesnt work
<fatejudger> crimsun: how can I ignore it?
<fatejudger> crimsun: I'll have to manually start compiz every time I log in
<kunjan> and if i run using kdm it still starts up Xorg server
<kunjan> not xgl
<crimsun> fatejudger: ask for the KDE equivalent in here
<fatejudger> crimsun: cmon, you know what it is
<crimsun> e.g., ~/.kde/Autostart
<fatejudger> crimsun: that's after KDE starts though
<crimsun> fatejudger: about what are you unclear?
<fatejudger> crimsun: whether your suggestion to use Autostart will work
<crimsun> fatejudger: your question seems to be concerned with how to avoid manually starting compiz each time you log in
<fatejudger> crimsun: exactly
<crimsun> so what's unclear?
<fatejudger> crimsun: so how would I do avoid having to do that?
<fatejudger> crimsun: you said using KDE's Autostart
<fatejudger> crimsun: but don't you have to run compiz before you start KDE?
<crimsun> fatejudger: no
<fatejudger> crimsun: ok, thank you for clearing that up then
<fatejudger> brb, restarting KDE
<fatejudger> crimsun: I just got an error
<fatejudger> crimsun: it can't detect my display
<fatejudger> crimsun: I think I read something about this, it's an fglrx problem
<fatejudger> crimsun: do you know anything about it?
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: [17:09]  <-- crimsun has left this server ("'night").
<fatejudger> damnit!
<fatejudger> now how am I supposed to fix this?
<fatejudger> I'm stuck in stupid bitchx
<fatejudger> can anyone help me?
<fatejudger> I don't think I can join another channel without leaving this one...
<Hobbsee> you should be able to - you certainly can with irssi
<fatejudger> well then I won't know how to get back
<fatejudger> isn't there anyone in here that can help me?
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: do you know anything about Xgl in KDE?
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: nope.
<fatejudger> damnit
<kunjan> whts happening fatejudger?
<Mrono> you guys need to get yakuake
<fatejudger> compiz can't open my display
<fatejudger> Mrono: yes, we all realize how cool it is
<Mrono> ok good
<Mrono> i didn't talk about it earlier did I?
<fatejudger> I doubt it
<fatejudger> so
<Mrono> ok good
<fatejudger> back to my "can't open display" problem
<Mrono> I have a bad memory
<Mrono> whats up
<kunjan> fatejudger: open a terminl in X and "echo  $DISPLAY" whts the output?
<fatejudger> kunjan: nothing
<kunjan> did u open a xterm?
<fatejudger> I'm in the terminal right now
<fatejudger> I can't get into KDE
<fatejudger> that's my problem
<fatejudger> I'm in bitchx
<Piete> mrono: Oooh.. that's a nice app :) Thanks telling..
<kunjan> start X in a failsafe mode
<Mrono> heh
<fatejudger> I have an idea, brb
<kunjan> ok
<Mrono> opengl and 3d acceleartion failed on my computer
<fatejudger> well that didn't work out too well
<richard2> How I make a newtwork for 2 computers?
<kunjan> hmm
<kunjan> wht did u try
<fatejudger> I tried starting KDE
<fatejudger> lol
<farous> fatejudger: try sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<fatejudger> it just hangs
<kunjan> whts the command line u use to start compiz?
<fatejudger> the one in the ubuntu wiki
<kunjan> do u see kde splash?
<fatejudger> wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto
<fatejudger> no, it hangs
<kunjan> try adding --display :0
<kunjan> or :1
<kunjan> see if that helps
<fatejudger> I did
<fatejudger> I tried both
<fatejudger> I'm wondering whether I should just restart my computer
<fatejudger> let me try that
<kunjan> can u see kde splash
<orugo> hey all
<kunjan> should someone tell him that he isnt running windows?
<kunjan> lol
<orugo> what
<kunjan> why the restart
<orugo> hey
<orugo> is there a new beta ofkubuntu?
<kunjan> flight 4
<fatejudger> nothing
<kunjan> so did that work
<kunjan> nope
<fatejudger> no
<kunjan> ok lets see if ur actually running Xgl or Xorg
<_aaron> my sshd ain't working... it only says "fail"
<orugo> flight 4 has a live cd right
<fatejudger> orugo: yes
<kunjan> orugo: i think so
<orugo> does it have a .. normal cd?
<_aaron> and I need to get flash working ...
<orugo> haha
<kunjan> fatejudger can u check ur ps output and see wht server ur running?
<Mrono> um
<fatejudger> both
<fatejudger> I'm running both
<Mrono> anyone installed ati radon drivers
<kunjan> u cant be running both
<Mrono> the ati drivers
<fatejudger> wait a second
<fatejudger> ok, it says that it's running Xorg at runlevel 7
<fatejudger> and it's running Xgl at runlevel ?
<_aaron> I can't find the ssh log in /var/log
<orugo> does anybody try flight 4?
<fatejudger> so
<fatejudger> it's trying to use Xorg to run KDE atm
<kunjan> i have no clue!
<kunjan> runlevel 7?
<fatejudger> kunjan: that wasn't a question
<fatejudger> kunjan: it is running at runlevel ?
<kunjan> yeah i got that
<kunjan> afaik there is no runlevel 7
<fatejudger> tty7
<kunjan> yeah
<fatejudger> whatever it is
<fatejudger> so
<kunjan> VT 7
<kunjan> virtual terminal 7
<fatejudger> how do I go about changing that then?
<kunjan> thats fine u dont need to change it
<fatejudger> I need to stop Xorg right?
<kunjan> yeah
<fatejudger> it can't be trying to start KDe
<kunjan> do this
<kunjan> wait
<kunjan> wait
<fatejudger> yes, I did symlink it too
<kunjan> u have ati or nvidia?
<fatejudger> if that's what you're thinking
<fatejudger> ati
<fatejudger> I'm using fglrx
<richard2> someone know how  to make a network in kubuntu for 2 computer?
<kunjan> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=739758
<fatejudger> richard2: you mean filesharing?
<fatejudger> kunjan: I can't read that
<kunjan> see that link fatejudger
<kunjan> why not?
<fatejudger> kunjan: I'm in the terminal
<fatejudger> kunjan: bitchx
<kunjan> apt-get install lynx
<fatejudger> how will I remember that link?
<kunjan> thats text mode web brower
<fatejudger> I know what it is
<fatejudger> but the link is gone already
<kunjan> write it down
<fatejudger> and I can't scroll up
<kunjan> wait
<kunjan> open another terminal
<kunjan> and
<kunjan>   /usr/bin/Xgl :1 -fullscreen -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:fbo
<fatejudger> lol
<kunjan> tell me does it start xgl?
* fatejudger wishes terminal had copy and paste
<kunjan> fatejudger u know how to use wget?
<kunjan> and do u have it installed?
<kunjan> nvermind its easier to type
<fatejudger> I just tried it
<fatejudger> it isn't working because kdm is already running
<orugo> hey
<fatejudger> and I can't stop KDM
<orugo> does anybody try flight?
<orugo> it is good?
<orugo> does it work?
<fatejudger> I use flight 4, does it look like it's working to you?
<orugo> haha
<orugo> oh
<orugo> sorry
<fatejudger> lol, no seriously
<fatejudger> it's good
<fatejudger> I just screwed it up
<orugo> haha
<fatejudger> just don't install Xgl
<orugo> hahaha
<fatejudger> and you'll be fine
<orugo> ok
<orugo> ill download the live cd
<orugo> tks
<fatejudger> the live cd isn't that good
<fatejudger> better off trying the regular install
<orugo> yes but..
<orugo> is there a intall cd?
<orugo> i just saw the live cd
<orugo> (my english sucks)
<fatejudger> yeah
<fatejudger> there is a live cd
<fatejudger> ok, I'm going to have to restart into the recovery mode
<kunjan> fatejudeger: to stop kdm type this /etc/
<kunjan> fatejudeger: to stop kdm type this /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<fatejudger> ok...
<kunjan> then open another terminal and execute this
<kunjan> Xgl :1 -ac -nolisten tcp -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:pbuffer & DISPLAY=:1 xterm
<fatejudger> not working
<fatejudger> it's locked up
<kunjan> that cant lock up!
<fatejudger> let me restart into recovery mode
<kunjan> i got to go
<fatejudger> wait a sec
<kunjan> i havent figureed out xgl myself
<kunjan> ok sure
<fatejudger> it'll only take a minute
<fatejudger> then you can copy and paste it in here
<kunjan> okk!
<fatejudger> lol, thanks
<fatejudger> I really appriciate it
<fatejudger> brb, restart
<kunjan> no prob
<Mrono> sigh
<Mrono> this would be so much easier if I had a linux guru beside me
<kunjan> wht is it mrono?
<kunjan> ha there
<Mrono> trying to install my ati radon 9000
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> sorry about that
<kunjan> lol
<fatejudger> I tried the /etc/init.d/kdm stop thing one more time before I gave up
<kunjan> Xgl :1 -ac -nolisten tcp -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:pbuffer & DISPLAY=:1 xterm
<kunjan> wht did it do?
<fatejudger> I wasn't sure that Xorg would be loaded in recovery mode
<kunjan> mrono: i have no clue abt ati h/w
<richard2> fatejudger: yes filesharing
<Mrono> yep
<kunjan> i have nvidia
<fatejudger> ok, recovery mode lets me have only 1 terminal open
<kunjan> i think u should have some repos for it
<kunjan> yeah
<fatejudger> so kunjan, I'm gonna have to write that down then get back in here
<kunjan> hey
<kunjan> u can telinit 3
<kunjan> which is textmode for ubuntu
<kunjan> that ought to give u multiple terminals
<kunjan> i think ;)
<Mrono> ok
<fatejudger> I'll still have to exit bitch to do that
<fatejudger> *bitchx
<kunjan> yeah
<fatejudger> ok so, brb again
<Mrono> i'm configuring the xorg server as told to in the ati walkthrough
<kunjan> wht link is it
<kunjan> ?
<Mrono> what modules do I select to autoload?
<kunjan> let me take a look at it
<Mrono> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<kunjan> fglrx is all u need i think
<kunjan> did u add fglrx  to /etc/modules?
<fatejudger> ok, that was really unhelpful
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> get this
<fatejudger> it starts up x
<kunjan> hmm
<fatejudger> and then gives me this tiny ass little terminal
<kunjan> yeah
<fatejudger> so I've been downgraded
<kunjan> r u in that terminal?
<fatejudger> yeah
<kunjan> ok
<kunjan> u have kde right?
<fatejudger> yeah
<kunjan> ok do this
<kunjan> exit that terminal, type "kwin & ; konsole &"
<kunjan> shit
<fatejudger> ?
<kunjan> dont exit the terminal
<fatejudger> lol
<kunjan> exit bitchx
<Mrono> here
<fatejudger> ok
<kunjan> and type that
<Mrono> i'll give you some options
<kunjan> yeah mrono?
<Mrono> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<Mrono> yep
<Mrono> 3.5
<Mrono> !pastebin
<fatejudger> kunjan: should I exit and do that command?
<fatejudger> kunjar: or do you have something else to add?
<Mrono> sorry about what i'm about to do
<Mrono> which one
<Mrono> i use the drop down one
<Mrono> i'm still in the xorg config
<kunjan> did u try this mrono? As of november 2005, ATI provides usable, properly packaged drivers which can be used on Ubuntu. They can even be installed easily!
<Mrono> here man
<Mrono> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9296
<Mrono> which ones do I select
<fatejudger> kunjan: I guess I'll try that command then...
<fatejudger> brb
<richard2> someone know how to filesharing?
<fatejudger> richard2: install NFS
<Mrono> !ntfs
<ubotu> rumour has it, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<kunjan> mrono not sure... do u have this command on ur system? aticonfig --initial
<Mrono> not sure
<kunjan> that should set up ur xorg.conf automagically
<Mrono> let me check
<kunjan> richard2 look at samba docs
<fatejudger> ok, so now my windows are KDEized
<kunjan> yeah
<kunjan> now
<fatejudger> and it started an instance of Konsole
<kunjan> now check if ur running xorg or xgl
<Mrono> mrono@weridkid:~/Desktop$ sudo aticonfig --initial
<Mrono> Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Mrono> Found fglrx primary device section
<Mrono> mrono@weridkid:~/Desktop$
<kunjan> hmm thts it?
<fatejudger> Xgl is in tty1
<fatejudger> damnit
<kunjan> dyeah
<kunjan> now
<fatejudger> it's freezing
<kunjan> wht?
<kunjan> freezing wht?
<fatejudger> tty1 Grabbing the mouse failed with "GrabInvalidTime"
<kunjan> weird
<fatejudger> ok so
<fatejudger> Xgl is in tty1
<fatejudger> Xorg is in tty2
<kunjan> its screwed man
<kunjan> lol
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> shouldn't I just manually stop Xorg?
<kunjan> i gave up on installing xgl dont have time to mess with it
<kunjan> i m gonna sleep now man
<kunjan> good luck!
<fatejudger> alright, thanks
<richard2> fatejudger nsf-common?
<kunjan> later!
<fatejudger> richard2: I think so
<fatejudger> damn, I'm screwed
<Mrono> now what kunjan
<richard2> ok
<firephoto> jfyi, i rebooted the kubuntu dapper box just now, meant to go into gentoo at the grub prompt but missed it by a moment, hit esc after that, maybe another key(s), got a root@kubuntu prompt, whoami says root
<Mrono> brb rebooting
<richard2> Someone know How make a file sharing?
<Mrono> hi
<Mrono> !seen brenden_
<Mrono> darn
<ubotu> Mrono: i haven't seen 'brenden_'
<Mrono> hmm
<Mrono> I need some help recompiling my kernal to support my wifi
<Mrono> he said he was going to be here today
<Mrono> well he said he hoped he was going to be here
<Mrono> o-well
<Eiscreme> hi
<Eiscreme> is kubuntu  Debian  unstable?
<Psi-Jack> Eiscreme: Ummm.. What?
<Psi-Jack> Eiscreme: No, Kubuntu is Kubuntu.
<Eiscreme> Psi-Jack: but it is based on Debian?
<Eiscreme> Psi-Jack: may I tell you why I ask that?
<Psi-Jack> It is not Debian. It's based on Debian, but is not Debian.
<Eiscreme> Psi-Jack: knoppix / kanotix and mepis are also  Distributions
<Eiscreme> they all are based on debian but now they are their own distros
<Eiscreme> well, the problem was:
<Eiscreme> when I wanted to update software or install new software,  I always had to say a prayer if it works or not
<Eiscreme> because sometimes something broke
<Eiscreme> the worst thing was libc6 that broke
<Psi-Jack> Okay?
<Eiscreme> libc6 disturbed near my whole PC just because of ONE program I wanted to install
<Eiscreme> well
<Eiscreme> the reason why I tell you this story:
<Eiscreme> can something like this happen with kubuntu?
<Mrono> not that I know of
<Mrono> this is pretty stable
<Psi-Jack> It could.
<Mrono> well
<Mrono> nigth kiddies
<Psi-Jack> But it's doubtful.
<Eiscreme> hum
<Eiscreme> one last question:
<Eiscreme> what makes kubuntu good?  (versus debian sarge)
<Eiscreme> maybe you think kubuntu is better, otherwise you would not use it
<Psi-Jack> Eiscreme: It's updated every 6 months, and not once every 2-3 years.
<Eiscreme> so what makes kubuntu better than debian?
<Eiscreme> hum
<Eiscreme> Psi-Jack: but when debian is only updates every 2-3 years,  the packages are up2date ?
<Eiscreme> or am I wrong?
<Psi-Jack> Debian Sarge still only has KDE 3.2.something, while Kubuntu has KDE 3.5.1 available to it, released initially with 3.4.2
<pulver> hi! installed kde (3.4) from ubuntu install.. how do you get kde to automount a cd?
<Psi-Jack> First of all, upgrade to kde 3.5.1. Instructions at kubuntu.org
<pulver> Psi-Jack: ok thanks will do.. after cleared som hdd space
<Psi-Jack> Second, anything in /etc/fstab for your CDROM drive(s) should be set to mount in /media/* instead of /mnt (Kubuntu's installer should have done that automatically).
<Eiscreme> does Kubuntu give me X by default or do I have to configure things?
<pulver> ok now it says /media/cdrom0
<Psi-Jack> Eiscreme: Yes.
<Psi-Jack> Kubuntu comes with X and KDE, preinstalled. That's what the K in Kubuntu means. Ubuntu, the base distribution, comes with Gnome preinstalled.
<Psi-Jack> Or you can opt to do a server install, and get very minimal, up front.
<Eiscreme> Psi-Jack: thats cool
<Eiscreme> thank you very much!
<FliesLikeABrick> I'm on kubuntu 5.10 now, if I want to start using the testing release (not unstable) what changes to i need to make to my apt sources to switch over?
<stoned> how can i install all the real/quicktime/microsoft codecs for kde?
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell stoned about w32codecs
<stoned> i have that package installed already
<stoned> but only mplayer will play wmv files etc.
<FliesLikeABrick> vlc is also good
<FliesLikeABrick> i'm not sure about quicktime, but there is a linux version of realplayer
<stoned> konqeuror doesn't even show previes for anything except those codecs.  anything like real/ms/qt won't have previes either
<stoned> and i have properly configures
<stoned> everything is selected in preives and hugest possible file size
<Psi-Jack> stoned: Mind you, they're not for KDE specifically.
<FliesLikeABrick> sorry stoned  i don't know anything about konqueror plugins
<Psi-Jack> stoned: To be frank, there's no "good" media plugins for Mozilla/Konqueror that are really "good"
<fatejudger> is there a way to call Xorg functions by using KDE's keyboard mapping system?
<fatejudger> I don't really want to have to use xmodmap
<Psi-Jack> fatejudger: KDE already uses Xkb.
<fatejudger> ?
<Psi-Jack> They didn't reinvent the wheel. They just utiilized what Xorg already provided.,
<fatejudger> I need it to call Xorg functions like XF86AudioLowerVolume
<fatejudger> can the KDE keyboard mapping thing do that?
<fatejudger> I tried it, but I couldn't get it to work
<Psi-Jack> fatejudger: So setup the keyboard mapping in KDE's Control Center, and set it to do it, where you want. kmix for example, will use XF86AudioVolumeUp, or whatever.
<fatejudger> ?
<Psi-Jack> If you have KDE 3.5.1 of course.
<fatejudger> I do
<fatejudger> I tried putting in the function name
<fatejudger> but it wouldn't work
<fatejudger> it just would do a Konq search for the function name
<fatejudger> it was weird
<Psi-Jack> Umm.
<Psi-Jack> What exactly are you doing?
<Psi-Jack> And what are you TRYING to do?
<fatejudger> System Settings -> Regional & Accessibility
<fatejudger> -> Input Actions
<fatejudger> I'm trying to set some keys to raise, lower, and mute the volume
<fatejudger> win + "+"
<fatejudger> win + "-"
<fatejudger> win + "*" = mute
<Psi-Jack> fatejudger: Do you have a multimedia keyboard?
<fatejudger> no
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> I'm trying to cheat
<fatejudger> see?
<Psi-Jack> I see.
<Psi-Jack> fatejudger: : Then, do this. Open up kmix
<fatejudger> got it
<fatejudger> ohhhh
<fatejudger> I see what you're going to do
<Psi-Jack> Setitngs, Global Shortcuts
<fatejudger> yeah
<fatejudger> but then the thing is
<fatejudger> you don't get that cool dialogue
<Psi-Jack> Yes, yes, you do.
<fatejudger> really?
<Psi-Jack> Umm, Yeah.. kmix 3.5.1 has a little popup dialog that tells you what's going on.
<Psi-Jack> I rather... Big, very well noticable one,. heh
<fatejudger> I don't see it
<fatejudger> are you using Dapper?
<Psi-Jack> Works on mine. No I'm not.
<fatejudger> ah, that might be why
<fatejudger> volume lower doesn't work either
<Psi-Jack> Shouldn't be.
<Psi-Jack> Because, 3.5.1 is ported BACk from Dapper.
<Psi-Jack> Did you set the shortcuts?
<fatejudger> yeah
<fatejudger> but
<fatejudger> I have Xorg 7.0
<fatejudger> so it might be different
<Psi-Jack> So?
<fatejudger> it calls functions from Xorg
<Psi-Jack> Xorg7 still uses xkb
<fatejudger> well it isn't showing the cool volume thingy
<fatejudger> so apparently something is going on
<fatejudger> which is causing it not to show it
<Psi-Jack> Something else could already have those shortcuts bound.
<fatejudger> no
<fatejudger> the actual process of lowering and raising the volume works
<fatejudger> but
<fatejudger> the dialogue thing
<fatejudger> it doesn't show up
<Psi-Jack> Try restarting kmix?
<fatejudger> nothing
<Psi-Jack> Purhaps your KDE configuration is messed up. Try it with a different user.
<Psi-Jack> different/new user, that is.
<micand> Hello ... I'm on a brand new install of Kubuntu on a ATI X1900 video card, and I can't get X working. The tail of my Xorg.0.log is here: http://pastebin.com/571592. Thanks in advance!
<fatejudger> wtf, I just installed Dapper 3 days ago
<fatejudger> it can't be messed up already
<fatejudger> it must be the fact that I have Xorg 7
<fatejudger> there's no other explination
<Psi-Jack> Try it.
<jmstylr> hi, i just upgraded kde to 3.5.1, and now kdm doesn't start automatically on boot. i can start it manually and it runs fine. anybody know what's going on?
<fatejudger> a new user?
<Psi-Jack> Yes.
<fatejudger> I'll just delete my KDE config files
<Psi-Jack> Or that.
<fatejudger> or maybe not
<fatejudger> don't want to erase all of my settings
<pulver> uhm tried the mirrors listed at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php and get a gpg error when trying to update :( any ideas?
<Psi-Jack> fatejudger: Or you could just mv .kde .kde-backup
<Psi-Jack> While not logged in, of course.
<Psi-Jack> Into KDE that is. :)
<fatejudger> probably easier to create a new user
<pulver> nevermind got it (no sleep)
<fatejudger> brb
<Psi-Jack> You know.
<Psi-Jack> You can load another session without logging out, right? :)
<fatejudger> well that sucked
<Psi-Jack> oh?
<fatejudger> yeah, I didn't have the permissions set right or something
<fatejudger> I wish they would default it to the permission that you need to run your sound system, at the very least
<Psi-Jack> Did you create a new user, and not add them to the audio group? :)
<fatejudger> I thought I selected all the ones that my account had
<fatejudger> but apparently not
<fatejudger> adm, admin, audio, cdrom, dialout, dip, floppy, lpadmin, plugdev, scanner, video
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, looks sane.
<fatejudger> no, that was for my own reference
<fatejudger> I thought I could copy and paste it
<fatejudger> but for some reason it wouldn't let me
<fatejudger> I just bought a gig of RAM a couple of days ago
<fatejudger> it's the best purchase I've made in awhile
<Psi-Jack> Oh, I bet.
<fatejudger> Kubuntu runs amazing
<fatejudger> well, I did buy this awesome freaking 24 inch widescreen dell monitor
<Psi-Jack> Widescreen? Nice. :)
<fatejudger> yeah, that was a treat
<Psi-Jack> Only 24" though? Not so nice.
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> wtf?
<fatejudger> that's the second biggest monitor they make
<fatejudger> aside from the 30 inch one
<fatejudger> which requires two DVI inputs
<Psi-Jack> Hehehe
<Psi-Jack> I was kidding. :p
<fatejudger> and costs 2,100 bucks
<fatejudger> a little out of my price range...
<fatejudger> 920 already hurt enough
<fatejudger> anyway, brb, switching users
<Psi-Jack> I've got 3 26" widescreens. :)
<noteventime> 'ello
<fatejudger> it's amazing how little RAM Kubuntu uses vs Windows
<fatejudger> anyway
<fatejudger> didn't show the audio thing
<noteventime> Mine uses a lot less :S
<fatejudger> then again. I'm not running any desktop widgets right now
<fatejudger> so I have to give it that
<fatejudger> and Linux uses up a bit of RAM doing that pre-emptive tasking thing
<fatejudger> I forget what it's called
<noteventime> prelinking?
<pulver> what kde pkgs should one upgrade from 3.4 to 3.5? dont want to break stuff and looks like can't upgrade the kde meta pkg...
<noteventime> You can't, it worked for me, i think installing only some KDE packages would break it...
<noteventime> Does someone know how to change the background image that appears between KDM-login and the splashscreen
<Psi-Jack> pulver: Why can't you upgrade by the kde meta package?
<fatejudger> Psi-Jack: should I try just doing xmodmap manually?
<Psi-Jack> fatejudger: xmodmap is old, and deprecated in favor of xkb.
<fatejudger> Psi-Jack: what is xkb?
<Psi-Jack> It's part of X. heh. Been part of Xorg for a long time.
<fatejudger> really?
<Psi-Jack> Uhh yeah.
<fatejudger> well then that must be what KMix uses
<fatejudger> so
<fatejudger> I guess I'm out of options then
<Psi-Jack> No, that's what KDE uses.
<fatejudger> ok
<fatejudger> which would mean that KMix uses it
<fatejudger> so set the Global Shortcuts
<fatejudger> *to
<_tim> hi all
<pulver> Psi-Jack: hehe guess it works after all.. just didnt see the option in synaptic.. so went cli
<Psi-Jack> fatejudger: Not sure, exactly. I think for event handling, KDE uses it's own interfaces. It uses xkb for keyboard layouts.
<fatejudger> what should I try doing then?
<noteventime> 'ello
<fatejudger> it works on my Breezy laptop
<fatejudger> with xmodmap
<fatejudger> I haven't tried it with the kmix global shortcuts
<Psi-Jack> Heh. Wow.. You must be old school-ish, to not keep up with some things. ;)
<fatejudger> lol, no
<fatejudger> the laptop volume keys just aren't recognized by KDE
<fatejudger> I had to manually stick them in there
<Psi-Jack> Ahhh.
<fatejudger> Psi-Jack: it doesn't work on my laptop
<fatejudger> Psi-Jack: can't I just call that function?
<fatejudger> Psi-Jack: XF86AudioRaiseVolume
<fatejudger> ?
<fatejudger> I just want to bind that set of keys to that function
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, That you could do. That, still requires the use of xmodmap. ;)
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> yeah
<fatejudger> I'd rather do it the hard way and get the cool volume notifier
<fatejudger> than have nothing at all
<Psi-Jack> Which, I'm not saying you can't do. :)
<Dreamstar> hello all
<noteventime> 'ello
<fatejudger> Psi-Jack: I don't understand why it's working for you though
* Psi-Jack suddenly starts dreaming of Dreamstar .
<Psi-Jack> fatejudger: Because I'm actually USING XF86AudioRaise/LowerVolume from the use of my xkb-mapped multimedia Logitech Coordless Freedom keyboard.
<Dreamstar> i have a prob trying to compile Superkaramba 0.37 coz it reports that cpp is not correctly installed, but i checked with synaptic and i have it, how is it possible?!?
<fatejudger> Psi-Jack: ?
<Psi-Jack> Mayhaps, That dialog only works, when those XF86Audio* signals are caught.
<fatejudger> Psi-Jack: how did you map it?
<Psi-Jack> fatejudger: I used KControl.
<noteventime> Well, that didn't work att all :(
<fatejudger> Psi-Jack: where in Kcontrol?
<Psi-Jack> fatejudger: Selected my keyboard layout.
<noteventime> :/ Hmmm... Anyone knows how to change the background image that is shown after login and before splash?
<Dreamstar> anybody  helping me?:)
<noteventime> Sure, whats the problem?
<Dreamstar> i have a prob trying to compile Superkaramba 0.37 coz it reports that cpp is not correctly installed, but i checked with synaptic and i have it, how is it possible?!?
<Psi-Jack> fatejudger: I used the Regional & Accessability -> Keyboard Layout.
<noteventime> You probably don't have everything you need to compile
<noteventime> There is a package called build-essential
<noteventime> Install that
<Dreamstar> ok i try
<Psi-Jack> fatejudger: And, so the volume knob on my keyboard, sends XF86AudioRaiseVolume and XF86AudioLowerVolume
<fatejudger> Psi-Jack: did you call the functions manually?
<Psi-Jack> fatejudger: No.
<noteventime> Dreamstart: I think that is what you need
<fatejudger> Psi-Jack: then how did you set it up?
<Psi-Jack> fatejudger: There's an xkb map for my keyboard.
<Psi-Jack> fatejudger: In other words. I didn't have to do anything overly complicated, since I /have/ a multimedia keyboard. ;)
<fatejudger> Psi-Jack: can you look at the individual keys?
<fatejudger> Psi-Jack: see what it calls to acheieve the results?
<Psi-Jack> fatejudger: Not there, no.
<fatejudger> Psi-Jack: well that's a bunch of crap
<Dreamstar> noteventime: thx i'm trying this, i think the prob is that it tries to find cpp in a dir while it is in another one
<noteventime> We can take a look if you want?
<noteventime> sudo locate -u
<noteventime> first
<Dreamstar> noteventime: it worked now!!! :D it asks me to install KDE headers but the prob with cpp is gone, thx very much :)))
<noteventime> np
<noteventime> Have fun :)
<noteventime> 'ello
<Dreamstar> noteventime: eheh with linux i always have fun (5 days without using windows till now and counting ^^)
<noteventime> Nice :)
<Dreamstar> i'm writing php scripts in a pure apache/php/mysql enviroment, what to ask more?!? :D
<noteventime> Dreamstar: gcc and g++ are installed into directories that are in the path, yes like the one found in windows, thats why I didn't think it was in another directory
<noteventime> :)
<noteventime> Dreamstar: Manually set up or xampp?
<Dreamstar> manually ;)
<noteventime> nice
<Dreamstar> that's the fun :D
<noteventime> Have you tried AJAX?
<Dreamstar> nope, what is it?
<noteventime> It's like a javascript thingy which makes you able to call a php script without reloading the site
<Dreamstar> wow!
<noteventime> You can make "realtime" websites :)
<Dreamstar> i was even looking for something to make my php redistribuitable, like compiling my scripts in "exe" file so that they could be usable even without a call on the net, do u think is possible?
<noteventime> Yes
<noteventime> That is possible, but not as an exe
<Dreamstar> mmm tell me more
<noteventime> You can use the php binary
<noteventime> Some PHP IDEs use that for previewing
<noteventime> you can run like: php thepage.php <---- Not the real command
<noteventime> Its pretty easy if you know basic javascript. I've almost never used Javascript, not in a few years anyway, and I figured out how to use it in less then an hour.
<noteventime> ^- ajax that is
<Dreamstar> mmmm in this way is possible to have "standalone" php programs?
<noteventime> Yes
<Dreamstar> even on a windoze system?
<noteventime> I think it generates a html file
<noteventime> yes
<Dreamstar> ok so i'll look for the php binaries right?
<noteventime> so you could make a script that runt the file through php and open the generated html
<noteventime> Dreamstar: yep
<Dreamstar> thx :)
<noteventime> np
<noteventime> Dreamstar: http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/web/library/wa-ajaxintro1.html  this is a lot more fun though ;)
<Dreamstar> looking at it right now :) thx^^
<noteventime> hehe
<pulver> what do you type to upgrade kde? sudo apt-get upgrade kde says 250 not upgraded....
<noteventime> try dist-upgrade
<Dreamstar> btw be sure that u've set the repositories with the new version
<Dreamstar> ah btw anyone here a part me using dapper drake?
<noteventime> pulver: Du r svensk va?
<noteventime> Yes, i do
<Dreamstar> which are ur impressions on it noteventime?
<noteventime> It's way better than breezy :)
<noteventime> Lots of stuff fixed :)
<Dreamstar> LOL :) and btw even if it's a development version i think it's stable at least and even more than breezy!
<noteventime> I've had nearly no problems at all
<pulver> wouldnt that upgrade evrything? yea the 3.5 versions are available... (japp svensk :)
<noteventime> pulver: Bredbandsbolaget avsljade dig :D, distupgrade upgrades everything, yes
<noteventime> But why wouldn't you want to upgrade everything?
<Dreamstar> me too! never had probs! it works so smoothly
<noteventime> I've had a few dependency errors...
<noteventime> Do you have the new KOffice beta too?
<Dreamstar> pulver last KDE version is 3.5.1, it has been made avaible even for breezy users
<Dreamstar> noteventime: nope, i'm openoffice addicted ^^
<noteventime> Hehe, I like openoffice but i wan't to use KDE apps as much as possible, I love the KDE integration
<Dreamstar> Koffice support the odt document as openoffice do?
<noteventime> I suppose so :) I havn't been able to install it :P
<noteventime> depends on something called kexi :(
<Dreamstar> nver heard of it :S
<Dreamstar> ah noteventime did u notice that even in dapper when u click on th K menu it still shows 5.10 ? :D
<pulver> hehe frstod det.. yeah maybe im using the wrong repos then pkgs are like 3.5.0-0ubuntu0breezy1/2/3
<Molea> how can I get Kmail to open links in FireFox and not Konqueror?
<noteventime> pulver, yes there are newer ones :)
<noteventime> Molea: In the user settings there is a tab called prefered applications
<Irvine> how to install amarok themes?
<noteventime> in amaroK settings dialog
<noteventime> pulver: just a min i will get the repo for you
<noteventime> pulver: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351 breezy main
<noteventime> Dreamstar: Lol, no i hadn't noticed that
<noteventime> Dreamstar: It shows dapper drake at boot and shutdown though
<Dreamstar> yep samehere! but in the K menu it says Kubuntu 5.10 ^^
<noteventime> :) Man, thats irritating :P
<pulver> noteventime: danke maybe that will do it
<Dreamstar> noteventime: to develop using AJAX u use some kind of frameworks, of IDEs?
<noteventime> Dreamstar: You dont need too
<noteventime> It's an IBM tutorial so they make some adverticing about websphere :P
<Irvine> how to use baghira?
<Dreamstar> ah ok
<Irvine> anyone
<noteventime> Install and change in window deco and style
<noteventime> Whats wrong with my English today :S
<noteventime> Irvine: Just install it and choose it in Window decorations and style
<_vincent> hi, I have a CD-DVD writer with different speeds for writing CD and DVD, which one should I input in k3b as the maximum speed ?
<Molea> noteventime: thanks :-)
<noteventime> np
<Irvine> noteventime: how?
<noteventime> Irvine: Have you installed it?
<Irvine> yeah
<noteventime> from apt-get/adept?
<Irvine> ok
<noteventime> ?
<noteventime> It was a question :)
<Irvine> i install it by apt-get
<noteventime> good
<noteventime> now start system settings
<Dreamstar> _vincent: it depends on how ur writer is burnfree or not
<Irvine> ok
<noteventime> now go to appearence
<Dreamstar> _vincent: i have an old LG 32x10x40x and i use k3b at 32x with no prob at all
<Irvine> ok
<noteventime> irvine: now go into style
<noteventime> Found it?
<Irvine> yes
<noteventime> In the widget style menu choose baghira
<tameritoke> Hey people... why do you you make the wiki under SSL?
<Irvine> ok
<noteventime> now press apply
<noteventime> but dont close the window
<noteventime> Everything working till now?
<Irvine> yes
<noteventime> Now go to window decoratipon
<noteventime> in the dropdown menu choose baghira
<noteventime> Then press apply
<noteventime> Irvine: Looking good? :)
<Irvine> yes
<noteventime> There are some ways to get more appleish look
<noteventime> There is a guide on the webpage, do you want me to send you the link?
<Irvine> yeah
<pulver> noteventime: thanks for the repo.. still don't get why the pkgs are held back when trying to upgrade them...
<noteventime> pulver: Thats strange :/
<noteventime> irvine: http://baghira.sourceforge.net/OS_Clone-en.php
<noteventime> pulver, lets see....
<noteventime> pulver: Would you mind upgrading to dapper drake?
<Irvine> noteventime: need to download xorg?
<noteventime> irvine: no, you don't have to install enythiing
<noteventime> irvine: It's all installed already :), skip down to the configuration part
* Dreamstar strongly suggesting pulver to upgrade to dapper drake :)))
<pulver> hehe.. yea maybe thats the way to go
<Irvine> where is CAT configuration?
<noteventime> pulver: It's easy, only change breezy to dapper and remove the repo i gave you
<Irvine> noteventime: how?
<noteventime> irvine: configuring the cat, apple baghira, i think :P
<noteventime> irvine let me see
<noteventime> irvine: start "Step 2: I want a Mac OS X like menubar!"
<noteventime> All above isn't needed
<_tim> hi all has anyone had trouble connecting to yahoo via kopete?
<pulver> noteventime: ok yea will do in a min.. after freeing some hdd space :)
<noteventime> pulver: I can send pastebin my sources.list so you can get the new amaroK too
<Dreamstar> noteventime: sry do u know how to locate where something has been installed?
<noteventime> Dreamstar: Either press details in adept
<pulver> noteventime: what's that?
<Dreamstar> well the package isn't displayed as installed in adept or synaptic :S
<noteventime> or locate -u (creates a database of all your files) then locate WHAT_EVER_YOU_WANT_TO_FIND
<Dreamstar> ok i'll use the second way, thx :D
<noteventime> pulver: The best music player availible to man kind :)
<noteventime> Dreamstar: Np
* Dreamstar loves AMAROK!!!!!
<Dreamstar> lol :D
<noteventime> The only player availible even remotely as good as amaroK is bansee
<pulver> noteventime: lol so it plays music thats great
<Irvine> noteventime: how to change amarok themes?
<noteventime> Irvine: Its in the options menu :)
<noteventime> Irvine: I'll take a closer look
<noteventime> Irvine: Settings->configure amaroK->appearence->install theme
<noteventime> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<Dreamstar> mmmmm---with locate it seems i have not superkaramba but it still start from the K menu! strange...
<Irvine> noteventime: thanks
<noteventime> Dreamstar: you did make install right?
<noteventime> Irvine: np
<Dreamstar> yep noteventime
<noteventime> pulver: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9298 <- thats my config, it uses swedish mirrors, mostly
<Irvine> noteventime: is there any file sharing program for linux?
<pulver> watching the screenshots amarok looks pretty cool
<Dreamstar> i'll try restarting the system...brb
<pulver> noteventime: ok ty
<noteventime> Irvine: sure, bittorrent dc++ and frostwire
<noteventime> pulver: frostwire uses the limewire network
<noteventime> !register
<ubotu> register is, like, type /msg nickserv help register (you probably should do this in the server window so that if you mess up you won't reveal your password to the whole channel :))
<noteventime> Irvine: bittorrent it the best bet for larger things, while frostwire is nice for small things
<Irvine> how to install frostwire?
<noteventime> sudo apt-get install frostwire
<raphink> Irvine: there is one way to install stuff on Ubuntu
<raphink> well one way to install them easily
<raphink> ;)
<Irvine> how?
<raphink> apt-get
<raphink> once you know that, you don't really have to wonder how to install stuff
<raphink> Irvine: as noteventime told you
<Irvine> Couldn't find package frostwire
<raphink> hmm
<noteventime> hmmm
<raphink> yeah, frostwire is not in ubuntu :p
<Hentai^XP> you mean the repos ro w] e?
<noteventime> Ahhhh i think its in universe
<raphink> what is it btw?
<samoura> noteventime
<Hentai^XP> by the way
<samoura> :) hI
<Hentai^XP> BTW
<pulver> noteventime: swedish mirrors for universe,multiverse.. do they have all the apps available?
<noteventime> samoura: 'ello
<samoura> #samoura and help me please ;(
<samoura> what zup
<noteventime> pulver: Yes
<Hentai^XP> oh nm raphink lol thought you asked "what is btw"
<raphink> Hentai^XP: :p
<Hentai^XP> got a new computer!
<pulver> noteventime: nice
<raphink> hmmm
<raphink> frostwire looks like yet another amule clone
<noteventime> pulver: I've had problems with one mirror, i changed it to german
<samoura> TUPAC shakur is alive :D
<raphink> emule
<noteventime> frostwire is limewire
<noteventime> gnutella
<Irvine> emule slow
<arrinmurr> Irvine: download, unpack, run "java -jar FrostWire.jar". but first you need java if you don't have it already - http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/frostwire/FrostWire-4.10.9-1-AnyOS.zip?download
<pulver> noteventime: ok
<raphink> Irvine: if you want frostwire in Ubuntu, you can add it here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Candidates
<Irvine> raphink: how to add it?
<raphink> Irvine: this is a wiki ... you edit the page, you write a line for frostwire the way other lines are written, and you save
<djib> hey
<Irvine> i download frostwire packages for ubuntu
<Dreamstar> mmmm it stills run superkaramba even if it looks i don't have it on my pc O__O
<djib> Is there a bandwidth monitor for Kubuntu ?
<freeflying> raphink: I think this page need impovement, then we can know package is in which status
<Irvine> i downloaded frostwire package for ubuntu
<raphink> freeflying: you're welcome to improve it :)
<Irvine> now how to install it?
<raphink> Irvine: then you run sudo dpkg -i thenameofyourfile.deb
<samoura> is there a utorrent for linux :P i want it
<samoura> ?
<djib> or a command in konsole to type and get the size of my transfers for the last few hours ?
<freeflying> raphink: or merge this into lauchpad , it will be more easier for the guy prepare to package
<raphink> freeflying: that would be called RFPs then
<raphink> freeflying: or ITPs ;)
<raphink> freeflying: we'll have to get to that if Ubuntu keeps growing imo though
<raphink> so we'll end up with (Closes : Malone #XXXXX) changelogs on REVU soon enough ;)
<raphink> freeflying: given the huge number of requests on the page, it could be interesting to introduce the need for RFPs at next TB maybe
<noteventime> pulver: Is it working out for you?
<Dreamstar> anybody knows if XEN can create even windoze virtual images?
<Hobbsee> raphink: RFP?
<raphink> Hobbsee: well taht's what this page is about
<Hobbsee> ah
* Hobbsee looks for the page that they're reffering to
<raphink> Hobbsee: well this is a list of candidates for universe
<raphink> Hobbsee: in other words : programs users want to have in Ubuntu
<Hobbsee> oh, that page, right, yes
<raphink> Hobbsee: if they were dealt with on LP, it would be logical to use RFPs for these
<Hobbsee> true
<voicu> i got kde 3.5.1 off the net and when i run make i get errors like "file abc.o not found". how can this be? (configure worked all right)
<raphink> Hobbsee: so if there comes to be too many requests that'll be the easiest way
<Hobbsee> true
<raphink> voicu: why would you compile it ?
<noteventime> voicu: Why not get it from the repos?
<pulver> noteventime: it is :) downloading/upgrading "the stuff" hopefully it wont break but dont mind its fun anyway.. ty for your help
<noteventime> pulver: NP, worked without any problems for me
<voicu> last time i did that i got it from the repos i messed up the system
<raphink> voicu: you're gonna mess up your system much more by compiling it imho
<voicu> so i tried to compile it
<raphink> voicu: especially if you're already not able to compile it yourself
<raphink> if you compile kde on your system and install it, apt-get will lose the track of the existence of these files
<raphink> so you won't control anything in kde through apt-get anymore
<raphink> you better be really good to do that ;)
<voicu> i know... the thing is that it worked yesterday and now it doesn't
<noteventime> apt-get everything and use deb packages for everything else: )
<voicu> i use checkinstall to keep track of what i install
<raphink> and given that kde is very easy to compile and you failed, I'm pretty sure you should use the binary packages
<raphink> you use checkinstall on KDE ???
<voicu> why not?
<raphink> I can't imagine the mess you get with that ;)
<raphink> especialy that it will create packages with totally differrent names as the ones we have officially
<raphink> so you'll just prevent your computer from ever upgrading KDE
<voicu> hmm, nobody said that when they suggested it to me
<raphink> voicu: who suggested you to use checkinstall on KDE?
<raphink> I mean to compile KDE and use checkinstall
<voicu> i don't know, someone on irc
<raphink> voicu: whoever did that surely doesn't know much about KDE packages in Debian/Ubuntu systems
<raphink> imo you're pretty sure to break everything on your system with that
<voicu> when i asked about how to uninstall stuff
<raphink> so that to upgrade to next official KDE or Ubuntu
<raphink> you'll need to deinstall all your checkinstall KDE stuff manually
<raphink> one by one
<raphink> and install the official packages again
<voicu> ok, great :P
<raphink> voicu: really, I will never advise anyone but a developer to install KDE by compiling
<raphink> unless you want to have fun
<noteventime> voicu: Upgrade to dapper drake :)
<raphink> or you are running a slack
<Chousuke> raphink: unless he's a gentoo user
<raphink> Chousuke: no, a slack user
<raphink> Chousuke: gentoo users don't build from tar.gz
<voicu> oh, right, i forgot... the idea was to install two versions of kde on the same computer
<Chousuke> well, they do
<Chousuke> but it's automated
<voicu> all this trouble made me forget the main purpose :P
<Chousuke> I wanted to install some KDE apps on my system but funk doesn't work ;p
<Chousuke> fink*
<dwkr> hi
<raphink> Chousuke: you're on MacOS?
<raphink> hi dwkr
<dwkr> i need some help
<Chousuke> raphink: yes.
<raphink> voicu: do you want a working system, upgradable and all? or are you just playing around ?
<noteventime> dwkr: Just ask, don't ask about asking :D
<freeflying> Chousuke: what's u meant "fink dosen't work"
<Chousuke> freeflying: it fails
<raphink> Chousuke: ah! I had it work pretty well some time ago
<Chousuke> it fails at building python :/
<voicu> raphink: well, i wanted to install kde 3.5.1 and keep kde 3.4.0 too. if i like the new one i'll keep it and forget 3.4
<dwkr> i have just finished to put dapper drake but at xorg configuration the sreen start corrupt
<raphink> voicu: and how do you plan to do that?
<raphink> voicu: why, tell me, don't you use Kubuntu Dapper Flight 4 to test kde 3.5.1 on live CD ?
<dwkr> so i dont know what i have put for root password
<voicu> by installing kde 3.5.1 in a different directory and i can't do that by installing packages, right?
<raphink> voicu: instead of bugging your system like this
<voicu> i wanted to see if i'm able to do it
<raphink> voicu: if you want to try out kde 3.5.1, why don't you use a live CD ?
<raphink> voicu: oh right ;)
<raphink> well then fine
<raphink> do it :)
<Chousuke> installing KDE from sources is a painful process.
<dwkr> how do i change/remove root password, but i dont have the old one
<raphink> Chousuke: no, its not, it's just very long
<Chousuke> raphink: yes, that's what I meant ;P
<raphink> dwkr: do you have a root password already?
<noteventime> dwkr: if you havn't created one yes, sudo passwd root
<Chousuke> and if it fails, you'll be pissed.
<dwkr> sure but i dont know it
<raphink> Chousuke: hehe yes
<voicu> the thing is that make doesn't find some files. i didn't change anything in the sources. how can that happen?
<Chousuke> raphink: and remember that he will have to resolve any dependencies manually too
<dwkr> ok noteventime i trie that
<raphink> dwkr: how do you know you've got one ?
<raphink> voicu: what do you use to compile kde ?
<dwkr> just press enter fo the reste of installation but dont know what 've do
<raphink> Chousuke: yes, I know that, thats' what I said : he''s going to bug his system entirely
<raphink> dwkr: did you install in expert mode?
<Chousuke> raphink: it's possible to do cleanly too
<voicu> i have gcc3.3, g++ 3.3, automake 1.9 and all the dependant packages
<dwkr> passwd: password updated successfully
<Chousuke> just install to /usr/local/
<dwkr> no normal mode
<noteventime> yo kitsch :)
<dwkr> it seem i dont have one before :p
<raphink> dwkr: then you had no root password so far, and it would have probably been better to keep none
<voicu> raphink: if configure works, why does make give me errors?
<raphink> by default you have no root password, adn that's how it's meant to be
<dwkr> thanks
<raphink> voicu: because you might miss some dependencies I guess
<dwkr> i have one now
<raphink> voicu: many times, configure works and make fails ;)
<raphink> voicu: tens of times a day I'm afraid I get configure scrits that are happy with everything, and make fails
<raphink> pff
<voicu> raphink: ok, that seems a nasty job trying to get all the dependencies
<raphink> noteventime: imo it's better to explain users why they don't have a root password and how to use sudo ...
<dwkr> damn adept not working
<voicu> i guess i'll leave it alone :P
<raphink> voicu: it's a horrible job. Ask Riddell about it ;)
<raphink> dwkr: adept won't be working with your root password
<noteventime> raphink: I always think they already know but need su for some reason :)
<raphink> noteventime: ask before thinking this
<raphink> s/thinking/assuming/
<noteventime> raphink: Yes, i know i should have :P
<raphink> ;)
<dwkr> raphink: it doesnt load anything
<dwkr> it doesnt ask any password
<raphink> voicu: you'll need to set your kde paths manually, too
<noteventime> dwkr: Do you know how to use sudo?
<dwkr> yeah
<dwkr> sudo command :p
<raphink> hhmpf
<dwkr> type password
<raphink> why would you need a root account dwkr ?
<noteventime> dwkr: Your better of using sudo, only use su if you realy need to
<voicu> raphink: that i managed, thankfully
<noteventime> You need an root account to install crossoveroffice
<raphink> ah
<dwkr> adept asked me root password
<noteventime> You use your own :)
<noteventime> it uses sudo :)
<raphink> dwkr: adept asks your own password, using kdesu (equ. of sudo)
<raphink> noteventime: s/sudo/kdesu/ this is very differnt although the result is the same
<raphink> noteventime: kdesu is not sudo, it asks for your own password, but makes you root (like user root) whereas sudo doesn't make you root but only gives you root rights
<Hobbsee> ok, i think i'm back lol
<raphink> Hobbsee: it seems you are
<noteventime> raphink: Really, I should have known that when trying to install crossoveroffice
<raphink> noteventime: ;)
<raphink> noteventime: using sudo -i has quite the same effect, too, imo
<Hobbsee> raphink: been having lots of fun with this new kernel freezing, or just plain not booting - now most recently my kopete wouldnt sign in - i just gave up and went to 2.6.15-15-386
<raphink> Hobbsee: argh
<raphink> the kernel boots fine here, but the comp doesn't shut down ;)
<Hobbsee> heh great
<Hobbsee> had some of that too - power button works well
<raphink> lol
<raphink> I think it's kdm again, that doesn't want to be shut down
<Hobbsee> ugh
<raphink> Hobbsee: yeah sure ;)
<raphink> I think I'll be installing DF5 when it comes out
<Hobbsee> this is revenge for saying that i wasnt having many bugs, wasnt it!
<raphink> or maybe even DF4
<raphink> having a brand clean account
<raphink> with Tonio's settings :)
<Hobbsee> good idea
<dwkr> rhaa
<tomas_> hello people
<noteventime> 'ello
<tomas_> is there anyone that can help me with some packeting?
<noteventime> :) I'll do my best
<Hobbsee> some packeting?
<tomas_> :)
<tomas_> ah :P
<tomas_> i have a package with a depency problem on dapper drake
<stoned> I want to run amarok/etc. or other apps which use sound, that are running on laptop, so send thier sound over to the arts server running on desktop.  so that i don't have to keep switching wires.  like all the laptop sound gets to desktop ove the network and comes out of my desktop speakers
<tomas_> but there is package in dapper drake that can replace it
<tomas_> so i want to go inside the .deb file and change the depency
<tomas_> dependency
<noteventime> ok
<tomas_> do you know how?
<noteventime> Open the deb file in ark and take a look :9
<tomas_> i have
<tomas_> i changed the depency in control also
<tomas_> and used dpkg
<tomas_> to build the package
<tomas_> it worked
<raphink> noteventime: now that is a dirty practice
<noteventime> :)
<raphink> hehe
<tomas_> but when i try to install it complains something about rm
<tomas_> *-)
<noteventime> rm?
<tomas_> yes
<tomas_> i will try to translate it into english :P
<noteventime> raphink: Now I only helped him/her, It was his/her idea :-) I'm compleatly inocent, hehe
<raphink> tomas_: paste it as is
<raphink> noteventime: yeah yeah
<tomas_> raphink: in swedish?
<tomas_> raphink: are you sure about that ;)
<raphink> tomas_: if you there is a dependency issue in dapper drake, I'd rather you report it to malone so it's fixed officially
<raphink> tomas_: ja :)
<noteventime> gr s
<tomas_> aha
<tomas_> s ni r svenskar :P
<tomas_> men hjlp
<tomas_> vad man ska jobba sig :P
<raphink> :)
<raphink> noteventime: ah du talar svenska ?
<noteventime> Borde ha stt p telia.se
<noteventime> raphink: Hehe, tydligen
<raphink> hehe :)
<Chousuke> Meh.
<tomas_> "rmdir" p paketets kontrollinformation "usr" svarade inte "ej katalog": Katalog inte tom
<raphink> tomas_: ok go on paste your output
<raphink> tomas_: and please reoprt the bug, so everybody benefits from the fix
<raphink> tomas_: even even post a patch if you fixed thebug
<Chousuke> It's been so long since I studied swedish that I don't even understand all of that ;P
<raphink> Chousuke: kind of same here ;)
<tomas_> raphink: maybe i should tell you that this deb isnt a part of the repository :p
<raphink> tomas_: what deb is it?
<Chousuke> tomas_: that's normal then I suppose.
<tomas_> raphink: it's called ktechlab and is working in dapper drake (expect that any packager manager removes it due to dependecy problem
<raphink> tomas_: do you plan on getting it in Ubuntu?
<tomas_> http://ktechlab.org/
<Chousuke> tomas_: I've gotten that sometimes. It doesn't really hurt.
<tomas_> it just the depency were changed to kdelibs4c2a or whatever it's called it wont complain
<tomas_> if
<tomas_> dependency
<raphink> tomas_: seems like a nice app, you could try to get it in Dapper+1
<tomas_> oki
<noteventime> tomas_ I had that one too
<noteventime> tomas_ I compiled it though
<raphink> tomas_: then building it again would b emuch better, if you can find the package sources
<tomas_> i will try to look into the .deb once again cause i saw that the data.tar.gz was empty :$
<raphink> the dependencies will be updated automatically with your version of the libs
<raphink> looking into the deb is dirty
<noteventime> hehe
<raphink> building it is the way
<tomas_> but
<noteventime> bad hacks are nice :)
<tomas_> i wonder where there aren't any good graphical .deb maniupulator
<tomas_> why
<raphink> tomas_: because we never work on .deb files
<tomas_> =?
<tomas_> mkay
<raphink> tomas_: we build deb files for installation
<noteventime> You create deb files
<raphink> but we never edit them
<raphink> or quite
<raphink> tomas_: when you create an openoffice document
<raphink> would you ever try to read and mofidy the binary ?
<raphink> that would be stupid
<noteventime> :) but geek
<tomas_> it would
<raphink> noteventime: I make a different between geek practices and useless/stupid ones
<tomas_> but .deb isn't oo documents ;)
<raphink> tomas_: .deb is binary stuff
<tomas_> there are some readable data in .debs
<noteventime> raphink: Useless geekish stuff :D
<raphink> it contains binary contents
<tomas_> okioki
<tomas_> back to source then
<raphink> tomas_: we work on the sources
<tomas_> any good tutorial to do packeting?
<raphink> orig.tar.gz, diff.gz and dsc
<tomas_> packeting for n00bs
<raphink> tomas_: sure, the New Debian Maintainer's Guide
<tomas_> i hope its a crash course :p
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> it's certainly comprehensive
<tomas_> just what i didnt want to hear :p
<raphink> tomas_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Packaging/Tips
<Hobbsee> hehe
<tomas_> does anyone knows the status for libfmod?
<tomas_> are we gonna se it soon?
<raphink> tomas_: Dapper Drake is in FeatureFreeze
<raphink> so if it's not in now, it won't be in 2 months
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> that's the status
<tomas_> if i dont fix it myself then :p
<tomas_> motiviation to learn :p
<tomas_> vation
<raphink> if you want packages in Ubuntu, you get them in ;)
<raphink> tomas_: the best way for you to be sure to get ktechlab in  Dapper+1 is to get it in yourself
<tomas_> i will see what i can do then :)
<tomas_> thank you all for your help :)
<tomas_> have a nice day
<tomas_> hej d ;)
<raphink> tomas_: hand on on #ubuntu-motu for help
<raphink> #kubuntu is not for packaging stuff, #ubuntu-motu is
<raphink> ;)
<tomas_> thank you
<tomas_> bye
<raphink> hej da, tomas :)
<noteventime> Hehe, mnga svenska som anvnder kubuntu XD
<raphink> noteventime: hehe
<raphink> but french people are already taking it over :p
<noteventime> haha
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> and we have Riddell and dholbach on our side :p
<noteventime> i found 5 others
<noteventime> by looking at domain
<raphink> for what?
<raphink> ah?
<noteventime> In the user list omn the right
<raphink> let's see
<noteventime> kitsch and malte
<noteventime> are those i remember right now
<samoura> is there a boy who is a irc Pro ?
<samoura> is there a boy who is a irc Pro ?
<raphink> what's the problem samoura ?
<noteventime> osh_
<raphink> what is it that you want most? a boy or an irc pro?
* raphink goes hide
<noteventime> What about a female IRC pro?
<Hobbsee> heh
<noteventime> awwww is swedish
<Hobbsee> noteventime: females dont exist on the internet
<noteventime> ahhh
<Hobbsee> hehe
<noteventime> pulver is awwww
<raphink> anyone has seen Hobbsee around?
<noteventime> Yes
<Hobbsee> raphink: hmmm?
<noteventime> :)
<raphink> I can't see her
<raphink> seems she's disappeared
<raphink> doh! females don't exist on the internet
<Hobbsee> hehe
<yello> hi everyone im having some problems playing dvds has anyon experienced this before?
<Hobbsee> of course, yes
<Hobbsee> i'm an illusion
<raphink> yello yello
<yello> sorry to interupt
<yello> lol hi
<raphink> did you install libdvdread3 and libdvdcss2 yello?
<yello> ... no
<yello> ill check on adept
<raphink> then do
<yello> thanks
<Hobbsee> raphink: noteventime and whoever else:  http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27
<noteventime> you need to add PLF repos
<raphink> you won't find libdvdcss2 on adept though yello
<pulver> this dist-upgrade thingy is gonna take all day lol
<raphink> noteventime: noooooooooo!
<raphink> no plf repo please
<noteventime> libdvdcss are in the PLF repos
<raphink> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<noteventime> haha, you dont like those either?
<raphink> libdvdcss can be installed from libdvdread3 with a script
<raphink> I don't want users to have plf and then complain about non official debs they can't control
<raphink> noteventime: we try to make ubuntu reliable
<raphink> using plf doesn't help
<yello> ok via terminal
<yello> :D
<noteventime> raphink: comeon it's like three ppackages
<raphink> noteventime: no, it's like a repository in sources.list
<noteventime> w32codecs libdvdcss and the sun-jre
<yello> it all seems to be working
<raphink> yello good
<Dreamstar> hei people anybody has fixed the prob with sound configu?
<noteventime> you can remove it afterward :)
<yello> i had libdvdread
<yello> just not the libdvdcss2
<raphink> what problem Dreamstar ?
<yello> fingers crossed
<raphink> yello oh ok
<raphink> so you just had to launch the script
<Dreamstar> i mean about device being busy for the system sounds so that other app can't use that device
<yello> woah
<yello> thanks so much
<yello> linux is just gettin easier and easier
<yello> thanku all so much :D
<noteventime> Dreamster: You could tunnel through artsdsp
<Dreamstar> artsdsp?how to use it?
<noteventime> artsdsp THE_APPLICATION
<noteventime> Some apps start throught scripts, and raphink probably won't let me tell you to add artsdsp to the starter script
<Dreamstar> so for example i should put "artsdsp" before the calling of the app iin the K menu noteventime?
<noteventime> yes
<raphink> noteventime: hehe
<noteventime> just try it in the termina l first
<iwang> helo2
<noteventime> to see that it works
<raphink> noteventime: I'd so like users to report all the things they find to malone, that would be so helpful
<noteventime> iwang: 'ello
<iwang> ello
<noteventime> Why isn't there a way to make evertthing go through artS :)
<Dreamstar> artsdsp is an application? it looks i dont have it
<iwang> sumone
<iwang> can u help me for mounting drice
<iwang> *drive
<noteventime> drice?
<noteventime> aha
<noteventime> sure
<iwang> can u pm me
<noteventime> Why?
<iwang> hehe
<iwang> easy to communicate
<Dreamstar> damn adept doesnt find artsdsp :(
<noteventime> its installed
<noteventime> by kde
<iwang> actually
<Dreamstar> ah ok i'll try so
<iwang> i got 3 partition
<noteventime> iwang: better do it here so others can se
<noteventime> ok
<iwang> but rite now only one can be read/open
<noteventime> raphink can tell you whats dengerous to do, haha :D
<raphink> noteventime: :p
<_samoura> noteeventime
<raphink> iwang: what are the formats of each of your partitions ?
<noteventime> sorry, I just had tp
<iwang> ntfs
<hatake_kakashi> !tell iwang about ntfs
<raphink> iwang: you know you won't be able to write on ntfs, and only be able to read as root
<iwang> ntfs for windows rite
<raphink> untill you get to Dapper
<raphink> iwang: yes
<raphink> hatake_kakashi: seems like the bot is off
<iwang> how to make is as ext
<raphink> ubotu: hello!!!!!!!!!!!
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, raphink
<hatake_kakashi> raphink: the bot is still there
<Dreamstar> noteventime: it didnt work, as i open amarok it's still says that the alsa device is busy :(
<raphink> iwang: you remove it and make a new one ;)
<raphink> iwang: but windows won't work on ext
<hatake_kakashi> iwang: backup data, repartition, format and then put the data back.. that's how I'm planning to do it
<noteventime> aha
<iwang> its ok
<raphink> an option might be install windows on fat32 instead iwang
<iwang> im not using windows anymore
<noteventime> Dreamstar: amaroK can use artS
<hatake_kakashi> raphink: though there is ext2 fs for windows.. which can also do ext3
<raphink> hatake_kakashi: dapper's kernel supports ntfs iirc
<raphink> that's another option
<iwang> how to remove it from terminal
<noteventime> go to settings then engine
<hatake_kakashi> raphink: though not in rw mode, only ro mode :)
<raphink> hatake_kakashi: yes, you can read/write ext on windows, but not boot on it imo
<raphink> ah
<iwang> ok
<iwang> i try go to setting and engine
<hatake_kakashi> raphink: ahh yes of course not, windows is dodgy ;)
<Dreamstar> well i dont have the arts for amarok, i'll take them from the repos of the beta?
<raphink> iwang: use gparted to remove the partitions
<noteventime> Dreamster: configure-> amaroK -> engine -> there you probably can choose artS
<raphink> or qtparted
<iwang> how to use im
<iwang> im nooB
<raphink> iwang: do you have gparted installed?
<Dreamstar> noteventime: i only have gstreamer for amarok
<raphink> or qtparted
<hatake_kakashi> search for parted HOWTO iwang
<noteventime> Dreamster: A few cm down
<Dreamstar> ah found it! ok it's working now
<noteventime> nice
<noteventime> Have fun :)
<Dreamstar> and for the other apps instead i can use artsdsp? (skype, teamspeak2 and so on)?
<noteventime> Dreamster: mostly yes
<Dreamstar> oki thank u sooooooooooo much :)
<noteventime> np
<raphink> iwang: right?
<iwang> yero
<iwang> thanks
<iwang> done already
<iwang> mwach@
<raphink> good :)
<raphink> well done
<iwang> may i know tools like adobe photoshop
<raphink> gimp, krita
<iwang> izit?
<iwang> hurm
<iwang> i got trouble with gimp
<iwang> hehe
<iwang> ok now
<raphink> well gimp is maybe the best equivalent to photoship around
<iwang> i got sumthing to do
<raphink> although krita is getting very good now
<iwang> thanks for ur help
<raphink> np
<iwang> we meet again later
<iwang> tha~
<raphink> sure
<noteventime> Yay i'm back
<raphink> and I'm belly
<noteventime> Ok
<noteventime> Well, thats good for you :D
<raphink> hej noteventime :) hur gar dej ?
<raphink> hmmpf
<noteventime> jodu, bara bra
* raphink goes to find his old swedish book
<tomas_> hall igen :p
<raphink> :)
<noteventime> Hejsan
<raphink> ah, welcome back tomas_
<tomas_> fick en /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lreadline nr jag gjorde en make, any ideas?
<raphink> tomas_: I had a quick look at ktechlab, seems interesting
<raphink> and the libs are already in dapper
<tomas_> dont try to steal it for me :p
<noteventime> Its cool
<tomas_> im compiling ;)
<tomas_> :P
<raphink> tomas_: I won't steal it
<raphink> tomas_: just know that it won't get in Ubuntu before dapper+1 though
<noteventime> I've used it, didn't get it to use gsimul, or whatever its called, though
<tomas_> noteventime: are you running dapper?
<noteventime> Yes
<tomas_> it works perfectly here for me :)
<raphink> :)
<tomas_> except that synaptic removes it everytime cause of dependency issues :P
<noteventime> Not when I ran ktechlab though
<raphink> tomas_: so are you currently packaging ktechlab?
<tomas_> i dont know :p
<tomas_> trying to compile it :p
<tomas_> "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lreadline"
<noteventime> readline is a library
<tomas_> that i have installed :)
<raphink> you need to find where realine lib is
<raphink> and have your package depend on it
<noteventime> its not in a path probably
<raphink> yep
<tomas_> just what i thought :/
<noteventime> What is the name of the lib path again?
<tomas_> i dont know :p
<tomas_> readline :p
<tomas_> ?
<tomas_> i have a libreadline.so.5 in my lib
<tomas_> if thats the file *-)
<noteventime> I have a python lib called readline
<raphink> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=readl
<raphink> funny
<noteventime> /lib/libreadline.so.5.1
<noteventime> /lib/libreadline.so.5
<noteventime> /lib/libreadline.so.4.3
<noteventime> /lib/libreadline.so.4
<raphink> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=readline&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=breezy&arch=i386
<noteventime> hehe
<raphink> sorry
<tomas_> so do i only need to PATH=/lib/libreadline.so.5?
<raphink> ah
<raphink> in libreadline?
<tomas_> "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lreadline"
<tomas_> i dont want this error
<tomas_> :p
<noteventime> Isnt there a special path for libraries?
<raphink> I'd patch configure
<raphink> hehe
<tomas_> *-)
* raphink is a barbarian
<noteventime> :-) What a surprice :)
<noteventime> tomas_: You better use kcontrol
* tomas_ likes to finding the light switch in the darkness
<tomas_> KControl? for what?
<noteventime> Editing the path
<tomas_> ah
<raphink> kcontrol?
<tomas_> Systeminstllningarna ;)
<tomas_> or something
<noteventime> systeminstllningar is buggy
<noteventime> i like kcontrol better
<tomas_> yup
<raphink> so buggy that I don't have it :p
<noteventime> just put kcontrol in run
<raphink> lol
<noteventime> hehe
<tomas_> :p
<raphink> yeah
<raphink> systemsettings was released in ubuntu too fast
<raphink> we shouldn't have it imo
<raphink> s/fast/early/
<noteventime> I didn't know kcontrol was still there till yesterday :)
<noteventime> So i have been using systemsettingsXD
<tomas_> :p
<tomas_> its nice that moodin or whatever its called was included in dapper :)
<raphink> yes
<raphink> and it's now defauilt
<raphink> since 3 days ago
<raphink> we have a brand new kdm theme + kslash
<raphink> using moodin :)
<raphink> that will be in dapper flight 5 :)
<noteventime> It is?
<raphink> yep :)
<noteventime> Cool
<raphink> just try it :)
<noteventime> I had to compile it myself :)
<raphink> no it's in main now
<noteventime> It wasn't in the repo, please forgive me
<raphink> :;)
<raphink> :)
<raphink> and installed by default in kubuntu
<noteventime> When is dapper released
<raphink> 19th of april :)
<noteventime> OMG, adept died on me for the first time :O
<tomplast> i had a nice time last time i updated dapper :p
<raphink> now it's bug fixing, polishing, polishing :)
<noteventime> yay, 3 days before my birthsday
<tomplast> it was yesterday when i ran both ubuntu and dapper and i just had  updated dapper
<tomplast> i couldn't login :p
<tomplast> i got a x error :p
<tomplast> something about one_level :p
<raphink> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseSchedule
<raphink> kubuntu has been polished quite a lot lately
<raphink> thanks to Tonio
<noteventime> OMG, adept is dead :P
<tomplast> isnt  that normal :p
<tomplast> any btw, was adept gonna get a new look?
<raphink> it is
<tomplast> with some pictures i hope :p
<raphink> dapper now has more adept stuff
<tomplast> i saw a screenshot for adept 2.0 i think
<raphink> adept itself has a new look
<raphink> then adept_installer is an easy to use interface
<raphink> for most common apps
<tomplast> and btw the adept notifier or whatever its called is not so good
<raphink> and there's adept_notifier
<noteventime> lol, adept wont even start anymore :P
<HEY> hui
<raphink> working with adept-updater
<HEY> hi
<raphink> tomplast: why?
<noteventime> il make restart X and hope for the best
<tomplast> like it seems that it checks once a day for updates
<raphink> noteok
<tomplast> often i start adept-updater
<raphink> tomplast: sure
<tomplast> and then the notifier finds something :p
<kmon> Hi, doesnanyone here know if installing turbogears as they say on their web will screw my current ubuntu installation?
<tomplast> every 15th minute would be good
<raphink> tomplast: taht's very normal
<tomplast> or setting the checking time yourself
<raphink> tomplast: every 15 minute is too much for most people
<raphink> tomplast: you can set it yourself ;)
<tomplast> yeah but if you could set it yourself :)
<raphink> sudo crontab -e
<tomplast> ah :p
<tomplast> how :p
<tomplast> aha :p
<raphink> and there you go
<raphink> tomplast: the check for updates is independant from adept-notifier
<tomplast> oki
<raphink> adept-notifier does nothing
<zblach> hi. my kd is having some weirdness. i cannot access shells with ctrl+alt+f#. how can this be fixed?
<raphink> it just grabs the apt cache
<tomplast> :p
<tomplast> oki
<noteventime> yay
<raphink> the upadate is ran as a crontab
<raphink> zblach: did you check if you didn't push the F lock key by mistake ?
<tomplast> my crontab is empty :p
<noteventime> Hmm... Why is there another background between my KDM theme and my splashscreen
<tomplast> should it be that :xp:?
<zblach> regardless of FLock's status, i cannot switch to a shell
<raphink> tomplast: not yours, the root's :p
<noteventime> I changed the roots
<noteventime> It's still the same
<tomplast> i ran it with sudo
<raphink> hmm
<tomplast> so shouldnt i see anything then ?
<zblach> i remember trying to enable other keys on my board, and switching it to utf8 mode? '+<space> = '
<raphink> tomplast: must be another crontab then
<tomplast> or maybe it never updates :p
<raphink> tomplast: :p
<raphink> tomplast: you should ask mornfall about that
<tomplast> maybe i should try to reinstall adept-notifier or something
<noteventime> raphink: My login would be so nice if i could get the background away :)
<tomplast> someday :p
<raphink> noteventime: that's easy
<tomplast> i have some creepy ekorre as bootsplash
<tomplast> the guy from ice age
<raphink> noteventime: with kdmtheme
<noteventime> raphink: I have kdmtheme
<noteventime> raphink: And I have changed my theme and my splash screen so they match
<raphink> noteventime: oh no sorry it's not in kdmtheme it's in the login manager in kcontrol
<noteventime> ok
* tomplast tomplast_busy
<zblach> raphink, FLock nothing doing
<raphink> zblach: weird
<raphink> did you try restarting KDE zblach ?
<zblach> after toggling the FLock?
<zblach> i've had kb strangeness for a few weeks
<raphink> ah
<noteventime> Lets hope it works now
<noteventime> What is the command to the the kernel version again?
<hugelmopf> uname -r
<noteventime> thanks
<tomplast> have anyone tried perlbox?
<tomplast> http://perlbox.org/
<tomplast> it has speech recognition ;)
<noteventime> :D yay raphink it worked, weee consistend look and feel
<raphink> :D
<noteventime> You would'nt by any chance know where to get the newet kexi as a deb? X)
<ciga> hi
<ciga> can I read perldoc in a konqueror window?
<ciga> like man:// ?
<raphink> noteventime: building the debian sid version?
<FiNeZ> Hello!
<noteventime> raphink: I dunno, just one so i caninstall the koffice meta package
<noteventime> ciga: yes
<noteventime> 'ello
<noteventime> ciga: I think
<ciga> noteventime: :)
<mada> salut
<noteventime> Geetings
<ciga> noteventime: I can find a way: man:/usr/share/man/man3/open.3perl.gz , but what about pods and other stuffs?
<noteventime> ciga: I'm sorry I dont even know what a pod is XD, but i know you can read UNIX man pages with man://
<_samoura_> noteventime what is agein the irc.simnet.is ip ?
<noteventime> samoura: ping irc.simnet.is
<noteventime> and you will see the ip
<_samoura_> what pin where write?
<noteventime> ping in the console
<noteventime> Does someone know a book about design patterns in C++ XD
* noteventime Just realised this is not the right place to ask at all
<noteventime> Could someone give me a nice subversion frontend for KDE?
<noteventime> katapult is the best thing that ever happened to an OS X)
<_samoura_> noteventime what do i do when i enter ls and than  psotnic-current-1.tar.gz but there is no output  :S
<_samoura_> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop$ ls
<_samoura_> commands   psotnic-0.2.7         psotnic-current-1.tar.gz
<_samoura_> commands~  psotnic-0.2.7.tar.gz  psotnic-current.tar.gz
<_samoura_> conf.hub   psotnic-current       trash.desktop
<noteventime> ls outputs whats in the current directory
<noteventime> psotnic-current-1.tar.gz is a gzipped tar kinda like a zip or rar
<_samoura_> noteventime how do i move that psotnic to home folder  by konsole how
<_samoura_> please tell me :P
<_samoura_> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop/psotnic-current/bin$  move to home folder ?
<_samoura_> i am learning this i have just installd i fail by my salfe :P
<_samoura_> :D i am the best ever was
<_samoura_> #ubuntu
<SirKillalot> do you know a volume manager with OSD?
<noteventime> samoura: mv FILE_TO_MOVE WHERE_TO_MOVE
<_samoura_>  mv psotnic ~/home/ ?
<noteventime> ~ means home
<noteventime> mv psotnic ~/
<_samoura_> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop/psotnic-current/bin$ mv psotnic ~/
<_samoura_> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop/psotnic-current/bin$
<noteventime> :)
<_samoura_> fine?
<noteventime> yes
<_samoura_> okei how do i copy?
<Ilokaasu> cp what where
<noteventime> if you want output you need to ad -v like mv -v psotnic ~/
<noteventime> mv - move    cp - copy     rm - remove
<_samoura_> #samoura  noteventime i thnik you can help me with the rest :P
<Acidic32> !kde3.5
<ubotu> (you might want !kde3.5.1) To upgrade to KDE3.5, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<ryanakca> !named
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ryanakca
<ryanakca> !bind
<ubotu> ryanakca: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ryanakca> anybody know if BIND/named creates the domain? like say I wanted a domain say... ryanakca.org, would it create it, or would it just say that ryanakca.org is at 24.226.20.171?
<fjellrev1> Anyone here have any experience with nvidia and tv out??i found something called nvtv,but the program seems to disappear
<Pingjockey> good morning folks, quick question on usb audio
<Pingjockey> Trying to get the EQ to work using xmms with no luck.. is that normal??
<tid-wave> hello! in ichat style, kopete displays white background for text
<tid-wave> it looks very annoying
<tid-wave> (breezy)
<jpatrick> hola pablud
<raphink> hola chiquito
<pablud> hola
<samoura> #samoura
<kubby510> hello everyone
<ryanakca> anybody know where I can find the kubuntu logo on a transparent background???
<jpatrick> http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuArtwork
<ryanakca> ty
<Snake__> !dapper
<tomas_> hi everyone
<tomas_> are there any kubuntu-devs here?
<jpatrick> me
<tomas_> :)
<tomas_> good
<tomas_> one annoying bug in kde is when i try to make a file runable
<jpatrick> known
<tomas_> it works but i get a messagebox with the path to the file
<tomas_> aha
<tomas_> :)
<tomas_> can you also tell me if its possible to access a sony handycam through usb?
<jpatrick> should be
<tomas_> Much people says no but nothing is possible imo
<xwolf-> is there a way to list recently installed packages?
<richard2> Some know how to access a share folders?
<jpatrick> xwolf-: /var/log/dpkg.log
<tomas_> jpatrick: can you tell me why amarok hangs when trying to play a stream?
<jpatrick> tomas_: tried using a different engine
<jpatrick> ?
<xwolf-> what about uninstalling some of them?
<tomas_> jpatrick: xine worked before :/
<tomas_> hmm
<tomas_> jpatrick: the playlist is finished as soon as i start a song :/
<jpatrick> some problem with your sound server then
<tomas_> some other sound works
<tomas_> and amarok seems to believe that each song is 0 sec long :/
<tomas_> i'll try with reinstalling amarok and xine
<jpatrick> anything on the status bar?
<tomas_> there is a big bubble that says the song title
<tomas_> but just a half second comes the next "playlist finished"
<tomas_> after
<DevGet> tomas_: have you set the correct enegine?
<tomas_> i have xine now
<tomas_> i have done this before
<tomas_> worked in breezy
<tomas_> and in dapper
<tomas_> before
<tomas_> i will try gstreamer as well
<jpatrick> gstreamer got pulled out in dapper
<tomas_> aha
<tomas_> maybe i can change automatic to alsa
<tomas_> or oss
<tomas_> *-)
<tomas_> i dont think it will help but trying isnt wrong
<ryanakca> how do you make firefox your default web browser in kde?
<ryanakca> (instead of konqueror)
<irvken> what does mepis have/do that kubuntu does not?
<jpatrick> ryanakca: kcontrol
<tomas_> irvken: an ugly control panel :p
<irvken> why might anyone use mepis over kubuntu
<pagux> hello kubututites
<pagux> :-)
<tomas_> hi pagux
<jpatrick> hello pagux
<aeon17x> That has too many t's
<ccc_> irvken: nothing imo
<pagux> hi guys
<tomas_> is advertising recommendened here :p
<irvken> but thousnads of them do
<tomas_> or some tipping :p
<tomas_> cause i know a poker site which have nice freerolls :)
<irvken> I run mepis
<tomas_> that works in linux ;)
<JakubS> irvken: it is usable immediately after installation
<pagux> anybody ever ran java webstart on kubuntu ?
<aeon17x> tomas_: better do it on the offtopic channel, I guess.
<jpatrick> tomas_: xine works here
<JakubS> for kubuntu you have to install lots of stuff first
<tomas_> jpatrick: :/
<irvken> ah
<tomas_> pagux: i have, just a couple of mins ago
<jpatrick> (breezy)
<irvken> examples JakubS
<tomucho> hello
<irvken> do you mean openoffice or do you mean apache
<pagux> thomas :javaweb start  with jdk 1.5 ?
<McScruff> is there a firewall running by default on kubuntu?
<JakubS> irvken: working java/flash/mplayers/codecs
<tomucho> anyone knows what is the login/pass for the latest kubuntu live cd please ?
<jpatrick> no
<pagux> no
<jpatrick> tomucho: there is none
<tomas_> pagus: i dont know. i have installed j2re1.4 and mozilla-plugin
<tomucho> jpatrick, It ask me to put a login and pass :(
<tomas_> pagux: and that works fine for me ;)
<irvken> JakubS, I've never managed to get them working first time with mepis
<pagux> have u tried "javaws" in console ?
<ryanakca> jpatrick: what command? "firefox %s" "firefox" "firefox %u" "firefox %U" etc, etc
<irvken> I've never used kubuntu
<jpatrick> tomucho: try 'ubuntu' with no pass
<irvken> but looks like I ight have to
<JakubS> weird, i had them working immediately after installation
<tomas_> pagux: works like a charm
<tomucho> jpatrick, it said login failed
<jpatrick> ryanakca: check the command for your kmenu
<irvken> http://www.mepis.org/node/9096
<tomas_> pagux: doesnt it work for you?
<pagux> not for me :-(
<tomas_> pagux: but try to install j2re1.4
<tomas_> pagux: and the mozilla-plugin for it :)
<ryanakca> jpatrick: wouldnt that give me "firefox %whatever letter it is for my homepage"?
<tomas_> pagux: that works for me anyway :)
<pagux> Java Web Start splash screen process exiting .....
<pagux> Splash: sysCreateListenerSocket failed: No such file or directory
* jpatrick prefers konqueror again
<ryanakca> hmmm
<djk_> how do i change a pdf?
<jpatrick> djk_: impossible
<jpatrick> afaik
<JakubS> djk_: import it in kword then edit
<jpatrick> ^^
<tomas_> pagux: have you tried google?
<tomas_> pagux: this page could maybe help you: http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jspa?forumID=38&threadID=196066
<ryanakca> hmmm... with "firefox %U" it opens two tabs of GMAIL when I left click the gmail notifier instead of one
<Dany> people who can speak russian :)
<tomas_> pagux: they talk about a similiar problem anyway
<DevGet> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<Dany> help me
<DevGet> !se
<ubotu> DevGet: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Dany> please
<tomas_> what is it dany?
<DevGet> !sv
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, DevGet
<tomas_> Dany? Whats your problem?
<Dany> <tomas_> i cann't install wifi adapter ^(
<Dany> on kubunyu
<tomas_> Dany: i dont know anything about wifi but i can try to help you anyway :p
<tomas_> Dany: what doesnt work exactly?
<Dany> asus wl161
<Dany> i download driver
<ryanakca> Dany: you want russian?
<Dany> yes
<ryanakca> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. # russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<jpatrick> tomas_: woah, xine is way better than gstreamer
<tomas_> Dany: Have you tried KWifiManager?
<jpatrick> KWifiManager sucks :P
<tomas_> japtric: it seems that some program or something have stoolen my sound system or something :p
<tomas_> japtrick :/
<tomas_> jpatrick
<tomas_> stupid keyboard :p
<jpatrick> jp + tab
<tomas_> i wonder whats a japtrick is *-)
<Dany> <tomas_> drivers are not installed ^(
<tomas_> Dany: isnt your wireless card detected ?
<jpatrick> tomas_: https://launchpad.net/people/jpatrick :P
<tomas_> oki?
<Dany> how i can se it &
<tomas_> InformationCentral
<tomas_> or something
<tomas_> i ithink its called
<tomas_> its in the system menu
<jpatrick> KInfoCenter
<Dany> KWifiManager cannt find wriles lan
<tomas_> *-)
<Dany> :(
<tomas_> Sorry Dany maybe jpatrick knows better
<Dany> :(  sorry for ma english ^(
<jpatrick> kwifimanager is meant for wireless connections
<chx> is it possible to print a PDF magnified?
<DevGet> can't xine play mp3's?
<jpatrick> :?
<Dany> no
<tomas_away> ?
<tomas_away> are you funny?
<tomas_away> download w32codecs and it will be fine
<jpatrick> there is no w32codecs
<tomas_away> =?
<tomas_away> what do you mean by that?
<tomas_away> extra repository its called AFAIK
<DevGet> the homepages says that xine says it support mp3
<tomucho> anyone knows what is the login/pass for the latest kubuntu live cd please ?
<DevGet> but I can't play mp3 in amarok
<jpatrick> DevGet: what site?
<DevGet> http://xinehq.de/index.php/features
<DevGet> Ahh, may I ned extracodecs
<tomas_away> i told you -)
<DevGet> yes, thx :)
<tomas_away> isnt it deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ sid main
<tomas_away> im not totaly sure but i think that repository contains w32codecs
<jpatrick> marillat is not recommended
<tomas_away> why?
<tomas_away> i have heard from some that you can install w32codecs but you should deactivate marillat after
<jpatrick> breaks stuff
<DevGet> istall libxine-extracodecs was enough
<tomas_away> i did anyway
<tomas_away> no
<tomas_away> now its time for some card play
* jpatrick never needed w32codecs anyway
<tomas_away> see ya all
<tomas_away> bye
* tomas_away says that jpatrick doesnt likes movies
<pagux> how much memory kubuntu needs to run respectfully ?
<margouyab> 256 Mo I think
<margouyab> and 512 Mo for better performance
<jpatrick> yep ^^
<kakei> hi,does any body have make a podcast in audacity?
<ryanakca> how do you figure out how many gigabytes you have left on your hd?
<callie> Hi, i've got this old computer i found and im trying to get it going, I'm getting a CMOS checksum error and cant seem to get into the BIOS any ideas guys?
<spiritz> ryanakca:  df -h
<callie> ryanakca, df -h
<callie> yeah, what he said
<ryanakca> phew... still 18gb...
<callie> Whew!
<callie> robotgeek, you know anything about CMOS checksum errors?
<robotgeek> callie: nope, might be a battery issue or something
<callie> yeah, already tried swapping it out, but no joy there either
<robotgeek> callie: no clue, don't use PC's
<tristanmike> callie: did you try pulling the jumpers?
<callie> you mean flashing the bios tristanmike ? yeah i did
<tristanmike> callie: without just pulling the cmos right?
<callie> tristanmike, i'm not sure what you mean? pulling?
<tristanmike> callie: removing the cmos battery is one way, there is also a more "hardcoded" way to do it, and that's via the jumpers
<callie> yeah, i thought i already said i did that
<tristanmike> callie: just making sure I didn't misunderstand you
<callie> cool
<callie> i had to flash the bios initialy becuase the bios had a p/w on it
<callie> now i cant even get to the bios
<callie> im assuming becuase of this error
<callie> are there any floppy utils i could try?
<tristanmike> callie: did you backup the old bios?
<callie> nope
<tristanmike> wha!?
<tristanmike> callie: tisk, tisk
<callie> it was password protected tristanmike
<tristanmike> callie: ok, did you get the same error on the old bios? the cmos checksum error?
<callie> no i dont think so
<tristanmike> callie: I assumed you used you're board's manufactuer's tool's for flashing the bios? the file and the actual tool used?
<tristanmike> what's the mobo?
<callie> tristanmike, a gigabyte something, hang on i'll check
<callie> tristanmike, Gigabyte GA-6WMMC7
<pagux> how i remove something fociblly or reinstall ?
<pagux> it seems achache it not working on kubuntu
<pagux> i can remove via apt as dependency issues
<penguinboy> hey hey hey
<_tristanmike> callie: sorry, I lost my internet
<callie> _tristanmike, thats cool
<callie> did you get my answer tristanmike ?
<callie> _tristanmike, Gigabyte GA-6WMMC7
<_tristanmike> cool
<_tristanmike> did you use the manufacture's tool for upgrading as well as their bios file?
<callie> i dont know how to do that _tristanmike, and remember this a computer i found dumped
<_tristanmike> haha
<callie> i just thought it might be fun to try and get it going, the power supply was knackered and i was hoping that was its only fault
<_tristanmike> callie: where are you? USA?
<callie> UK
<callie> why do you as tristanmike ?
<tristanmike> just so I get to the right Gigabyte homepage for the bios files etc.
<tristanmike> so I can stalk you....
<callie> lol
<callie> i've found some bios files already, i guess i just put them on a floppy and boot?
<tristanmike> callie: you _must_ use the offical files and tool to do it, using anything else may result in errors
<tristanmike> and when I say "_must_" i _must_ really emphasise that
<callie> these are from gigabyte
<tristanmike> cool
<tristanmike> lemme see, are you from the usa?
<tristanmike> or NA for that matter
<callie> UK
<tristanmike> see, things are different over there than here, I'm in Canada
<jpatrick> < UK
<callie> :D
<callie> i'll brb
<tristanmike> callie: you went here to get the files?  http://uk.giga-byte.com/Motherboard/Support/BIOS/BIOS_GA-6WMMC7.htm?
<pagux> how do i install autpackage ?
<pagux> its not in any repo
<tristanmike> !autopackage
<ubotu> well, autopackage is evil
<tristanmike> good ubotu
<tristanmike> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<callie> hey tristanmike sorry bout that
<tristanmike> callie: no probs at all :)
<tristanmike> http://uk.giga-byte.com/Motherboard/Support/BIOS/BIOS_GA-6WMMC7.htm  ?
<tristanmike> callie: did you go there to get the bios?
<callie> yeah
<tristanmike> callie: and you used Qflash?
<callie> i got the F8 bios
<callie> qflash? explain
<callie> sorry this is kinda new territory for me
<tristanmike> no need to be sorry my friend
<tristanmike> http://uk.giga-byte.com/MotherBoard/Support/BIOS/HowToReflash/HowToReflash_1.htm
<tristanmike> callie: did you follow these instructions?
<tristanmike> one sec
<callie> i havent got that far all i've got is a file, and .exe and thats it
<callie> s/and/an
<tristanmike> callie: can we step back for one sec, how did you flash the bios?
<callie> using the jumpers tristanmike
<kubby510> lol NA
<kubby510> sorry i was just scrolling up
<kubby510> :p
<kubby510> im in the NA
<kubby510> sorta
<kubby510> i dont practice...
<kubby510> :(
<tristanmike> callie: ahhh, I see
<tristanmike> callie: so you had a mobo with a password on the bios, had no "errors" or "problems" per se, so you used the jumpers to try and clear the bios and now you get a cmos checksum error? am i right?
<callie> exactly tristanmike
<tristanmike> ahhh
<tristanmike> what jumpers did you use? how did you go about it?
<callie> Found the little table on the board which tells you the jumper setting and JP number, in this case 13, with the machine off i then moved the jumper over into the flash position, left it for 30 seconds and the replaced it to the original postion before powering back up
<callie> Damn! my g/f is here, i shall have to continue this some other time
<callie> thanks though tristanmike i'm sure i'll be back soon to pick your brains if thats ok?
<tristanmike> ok, quick question
<callie> yeah?
<tristanmike> did you use a brand new fresh battery when you swapped
<callie> its not that new, but then not that old either
<callie> less that a year old
<tristanmike> follow these instructions http://uk.giga-byte.com/MotherBoard/Support/BIOS/HowToReflash/HowToReflash_1.htm  and do it from "dos" and you should be ok
<tristanmike> when you did the jumpers, everything was unplugged and you held the power button for 10 sec's right?
<callie> the power was still connected i think
<callie> i thought it was supposed to be
<callie> ah
<callie> damn
<pollomax> #kubuntu/es
<pollomax> join chanel kubuntu-es
<jpatrick> pollomax: /join #kubuntu-es
<tristanmike> callie: NEVER play with jumpers with the power plugged in, and with out releasing the "flea power" by holding the pwr button for 10 sec after unplugging it
<tristanmike> callie: good luck
<pollomax> how download automatix
<tristanmike> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<noteventime> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<noteventime> pollomax: Your better of with easyubuntu
<noteventime> Ennu mer svenskar? :)
<noteventime> Does someone know a good database manager that works with mysql
<tanubis> Anyone know how to get samba working properly?
<johnntirado> hello all
<noteventime> 'ello
<johnntirado> I have been trying to learn linux
<johnntirado> and one thing is confusing
<noteventime> ok, thats god :)
<noteventime> good*
<noteventime> Whats confusing you?
<johnntirado> how do I intall software that I want to add like crossoffice
<johnntirado> well in windows you just click
<johnntirado> and the installer does it all
<noteventime> Thats one of the hardest things for a linux beginner to learn.
<johnntirado> well leave it to me to ask
<noteventime> There are multiple ways
<johnntirado> ok
<_nano> hi
<johnntirado> all the web sites don't really answer my question
<noteventime> one, the "standard" one in debian based distros is apt-get
<noteventime> You probably know about that one
<johnntirado> lol no
<johnntirado> too green for that
<noteventime> You have used adept?
<johnntirado> nope
<johnntirado> heck Im just trying out this live kubuntu cd
<noteventime> How have you installed things till now?
<noteventime> ahhh... :) ok
<johnntirado> well in the live cd for kubuntu the cd installes it
<noteventime> ok
<johnntirado> btw thanks for the time
<noteventime> Well, crossover office
<noteventime> has a install file just like in windows
<noteventime> just you need to start it from the command line
<johnntirado> it has a file that ends in sh I think
<noteventime> yes
<noteventime> its a script
<johnntirado> oh ok
<johnntirado> so the command like is like dos
<noteventime> yes
<johnntirado> is the command $ install-yadayada yad-sh
<noteventime> but you have to write ./ to mark that the file is in the current directory
<johnntirado> hmmmm  ok
<noteventime> so open a console
<johnntirado> good start
<johnntirado> how do I do thaty
<noteventime> :) i'll help you install it
<johnntirado> well not ready for that lol
<johnntirado> just getting ahead of myself
<noteventime> In the kmenu->system->konsole
<noteventime> ok
<johnntirado> thanks for the start
<noteventime> :)
<johnntirado> now kubuntu wont load in my litttle older computer
<noteventime> Do you know what root is?
<johnntirado> root is like the head operator
<johnntirado> admin
<noteventime> yes
<johnntirado> or c:\
<noteventime> both :)
<johnntirado> yeppers
<noteventime> I'm reffering to the administrator
<johnntirado> now in kubuntu there is a run command thing
<noteventime> yes
<noteventime> But its often better to use the console
<johnntirado> so I can type the install command there right
<johnntirado> oh ok
<noteventime> in the console you can see more output if there would be an error
<johnntirado> so how do I load the konsole again
<noteventime> in the console you just have to run the sh file
<johnntirado> ok
<noteventime> just specify the path
<noteventime> like /home/me/install-crossoveroffice.sh
<noteventime> Do you know what debian is?
<johnntirado> ok
<johnntirado> no sorry I have heard of it
<johnntirado> lol man I need to get a book huh
<noteventime> Ubuntu is based in debian, its another linux ditro
<noteventime> jhonntirado: not really, you learn if you use :)
<johnntirado> lol well Im willing
<tristanmike> johnntirado: no book is needed, just time, just like windows when you first started
<johnntirado> gotcha
<johnntirado> heck I remember spending nights with windows and dos
<noteventime> hehe
<johnntirado> my first computer had a 20meg hd
<tristanmike> then you should slide in easily
<noteventime> the first thing you should learn is how to use apt-get and adept
<johnntirado> ok
<johnntirado> where do I type that command
<noteventime> Its the package system used in debian based linux distros
<noteventime> in the console
<johnntirado> ok lemme look around for console
<noteventime> sure
<noteventime> most things are kinda like dos
<noteventime> cd to change directory
<gleesond> what is the best way to change my login screen theme?
<johnntirado> ok console is upp
<noteventime> gleesond: KDM?
<noteventime> good, cd - change directory
<noteventime> ls (ell ess) list all files in the current directory (like dir in dos)
<gleesond> I'm not sure, I installed ubuntu before I switched over to kubuntu so it might be GDM
<gleesond> is there a way to find out
<tristanmike> gleesond: what's the login you have now? Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<noteventime> try to stop kdm and you will see
<gleesond> kubuntu
<johnntirado> how do I list my directorys in konsole
<noteventime> ls
<johnntirado> like /dir
<johnntirado> in dos
<noteventime> ls (ell ess) list all files in the current directory (like dir in dos)
<tristanmike> gleesond: meaning, when you log in, the logon screen says Kubuntu?
<gleesond> yeah
<tristanmike> gleesond: then you
<tristanmike> *'re running kdm
<noteventime> then you need to install kdm theme manager
<gleesond> ok is there a pkg name
<johnntirado> ok
<gleesond> or is it just kdm theme manager
<noteventime> cp file dest - copies a file
<noteventime> mv file dest - moves a file
<noteventime> rm file - removes a file
<johnntirado> good lesson
<noteventime> :)
<johnntirado> like unix commands
<tristanmike> gleesond: I'm not sure
<gleesond> ok thannks
<noteventime> johnntirado: exavtly
<johnntirado> noteventime thanks for the lesson
<noteventime> np :)
<johnntirado> I will be back in a bit
<noteventime> sure
<blackflag> hello all
<blackflag> I want to fax with openoffice
<blackflag> in the document are jpeg's
<blackflag>  when I try to save as txt then the jpegs are gone
<noteventime> Do faxes still exist :P
<blackflag> how can I fax such documents
<blackflag> I have a lan with hylafax
<blackflag>  and when I try to sent with kdesendfax it cant send the odt file
<noteventime> Maybe convert the file?
<blackflag> How can I fax scanned documents?
<noteventime> Use ocr in kooka
<blackflag> convert? what for a format?
<noteventime> to convert the
<noteventime> image to text
<noteventime> I dont know which formats ksendfax supports
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> ksendfax only supports text files
<blackflag> then the best way is OCR ?
<noteventime> I would say so
<noteventime> Do you know hoe to use ocs in kooka?
<blackflag> no, its the first time then to use OCR
<blackflag> you have some tips?
<noteventime> Acyualy no, i've only used it once :)
<blackflag> okay thanks for help I will try it!
<noteventime> :) sorry for not being able to provide more comprahensive help
<noteventime> comprehensive*
<noteventime> hejsan
<hibatsu> hi
<hibatsu> can anyone help me with dapper?
<jpatrick> maybe
<hibatsu> I don't have any sound in amarok when trying to play an mp3
<hibatsu> neither with xine nor the arts plugin
<hibatsu> and I installed the w32codecs
<mluser-home> Hello.. where can I get information on the format for the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<jpatrick> mluser-home: man:/interfaces
<mluser-home> jpatrick: thanks :)
<tristanmike> hibatsu: you need to install gstreamer0.8-mad to enable mp3 playback
<tristanmike> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.13 Stopped
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<noteventime> you need gstreamer-mad
<noteventime> Ops, tristanmike is right gstreamer0.8-mad
<hibatsu> ok, thanks
<honesty> Can someone give me the dapper testing channel because I am having problems installing it - something like ALERT! /dev/ram does not exist
<noteventime> there is a dapper testing channel?
<Tm_T> #ubuntu-dapper maybe?
<Tm_T> !dapper
<noteventime> I'm trying a few comoinations
<Tm_T> #ubuntu+1
<noteventime> #ubuntu+1
<Tm_T> w
<noteventime> ahh
<honesty> thx
<Tm_T> everything is been fine here?
<tomas_> hi everyone
<noteventime> 'ello
<Tm_T> moin
<noteventime> hejsan igen :D
<tomas_> hehe :P
<tomas_> innan jag borjar tigga hjalp :P
<tomas_> so ska jag stalla en annan typ av fraga :P
<tomas_> var i sverige finns du noteventime :)?
<hibatsu> I've already installed gstramer0.8-mad but I can't select it in the engines in amarok
<tomas_> saj inte stockholm bara :p
<noteventime> Nre rebro
<tomas_> jaja :p
<tomas_> det ar val okej da ;)
<Tm_T> hibatsu: also install amarok-gstreamer
<tomas_> sjalv so bor man nere i halland :)
<tomas_> langt ifran stockholm :D
<noteventime> Nra rebro, I en liten smstad :P
<hibatsu> there is no such package
<hibatsu> in dapper
<Tm_T> tomas_: stop, use english tack, jag tycker inte om sverige hr
<tomas_> noteventime: kanner du till nagon bugg som gor att det inte hjalper att stalla in svenskt tangenbord? jag har fortfarande inga svenska tecken :/
<noteventime> Kr du XGL?
<noteventime> Sorry
<noteventime> You'r not using XGL are you?
<Tm_T> that sounds much better ;)
<noteventime> !se
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, noteventime
<tomas_> so, liebst to die deutsche sprache TM_T :p ?
<tomas_> du
<tomas_> just kidding :p
<noteventime> Haha, kans du auch deutch?
<hibatsu> sicher
<tomas_> nur wenig deutsch :p
<tomas_> thats my favourite line :p
<noteventime> haha
<noteventime> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<tomas_> du bisst ein elch ist auch gut
<tomas_> yeahyeah :p
<tomas_> i guess english will have to do :)
<hibatsu> sure
<tomas_> anyway
<tomas_> a WE-HATE-SWEDISH-KEYBOARD-BUG
<tomas_> do you know anything about that?
<noteventime> Wieso ist da en Deutcher kanal und kein shwedisher?
<Tm_T> tomas_: ...
<tomas_> es ist diskrimerung or something :p
<noteventime> Hmmm nice work of spelling that was :P
<tomas_> i know :p
<tomas_> but
<Tm_T> guys, please ;(
<tomas_> to my real questions
<tomas_> are all windows controlled by x?
<Tm_T> tomas_: what you mean by that?
<noteventime> By kwin if your using kde
<_b> what bug ? 
<tomas_> i would like to have a command that closes an active windows
<Tm_T> 
<noteventime> 
<tomas_> so i can use it in perlbox voice :P
<tomas_> like COMPUTER: Close window :P
<Tm_T> tomas_: hmm, maybe kwin have dcop call
<Tm_T> tomas_: if you use KDE
<noteventime> kwin has a dcop im pretty sure
<tomas_> Tm_T: i dont think that I found such
<tomas_> but hasnt X control over all windows?
<tomas_> like some window buffer or something :p
<noteventime> Should have anyway
<tomas_> have anyone of you tried perlbox voice?
<Tm_T> noteventime: yup, but looks like dcop of kwin is very limited
<noteventime> Nope
<noteventime> Ok
<tomas_> its so nice :p
<noteventime> What is it?
<tomas_> http://perlbox.org/pbtk/
<tomas_> its a speech recognition think
<noteventime> hehe
<tomas_> you can program words
<noteventime> sounds cool
<tomas_> like Shutdown  :p
<tomas_> or Give me da music :P
<_b> voice is usless imo
<tomas_> voice is funny :p
<tomas_> and its healthy :P
<tomas_> for your arms :p
<_b> your throut gets sore long before fingers ! :P
<tomas_> no :p
<tomas_> im talking so much anyway ;)
<noteventime> You have that kind of functionality in opera
<noteventime> X) Dont you hate it when you get segmention faults
<noteventime> tomas_: Have you tried xgl?
<tomas_> noteventime: no, what is it really? something about opengl?
<noteventime> OpenGl accelerated X
<tomas_> benefits?
<tomas_> faster X?
<tomas_> hotter GPU :p ?
<tomas_> less  for gaming?
<noteventime> faster X less CPU used
<tomas_> :p
<tomas_> :p
<noteventime> and COOOOOL effects :D
<tomas_> how :p
<tomas_> tell me :p
<tomas_> how :p
<tomas_> :p
<noteventime> take a look at the video
<noteventime> http://www.freedesktop.org/~davidr/xgl-demo1.xvid.avi
<tomas_> :p
<noteventime> What GPU are you using?
<hibatsu> xgl is only gtk, isn't it?
<tomas_> NVIDIA 5900 XT
<noteventime> no
<noteventime> Yes!
<noteventime> tomas_: Nice for you
<tomas_> CANT WATCH IT :
<tomas_> :"
<tomas_> i gonna do a reboot
<tomas_> see ya
<tomas_> shortly
<noteventime> :
<noteventime> )
<noteventime> hibatsu: xgl is simply xserver using the GPU
<jpatrick> re apokryphos
<noteventime> Or not simple but basicly
<apokryphos> jpatrick: hey, how's it going? :)
<jpatrick> no good - ran out of hdd space
<tomas_> :
<tomas_> WHERE IS MY SWEDISH KEYBOARD!!!
<noteventime> Have you taken a look in the xorg.conf?
<tomas_> me?
<noteventime> yes :)
<tomas_> and can you give me the link again please
<noteventime> http://www.freedesktop.org/~davidr/xgl-demo1.xvid.avi
<Tm_T> tomas_: dont yell here
<tomas_> sorry
<tomas_> i just get so mad when the system tell me its working but its not
<noteventime> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<tomas_> i know about pastebin
<tomas_> havent so much to paste yet
<tomas_> expect some furniture soon :Xp:
<noteventime> ?
<noteventime> I needed the link :)
<noteventime> tomas_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9311
<tomas_> =?
<tomas_> aha
<tomas_> you mean that i should post my config?
<noteventime> no
<noteventime> i posted mine
<tomas_> aha
<noteventime> just the keyboard part :)
<tomas_> moki
<tomas_> i will compare it
<lampshade> Is there a way to set what key combo (default is ctrl+tab) makes me switch desktops?  The ctrl+tab default is messing me up when I use programs like gaim and firefox where I want to ctrl+tab through my tabbed windows
<noteventime> Takea look
<noteventime> lampshade: khotkey?
<noteventime> khotkeys
<tomas_> noteventime: its identical
<lampshade> khotkey?  I didn't see anything like that.  Perhaps I don't have it installed.
<Tm_T> lampshade: systemsettings has keyboard section
<noteventime> tomas_: hmmm
<lampshade> ok, this is stupid, but how do I get to system settings
<lampshade> I am lost on KDE
<noteventime> main menu :)
<Tm_T> lampshade: you do find Kmenu?
<seaLne> K menu -> system settings
<Tm_T> :p
<tomas_> noteventime: Now I even can't play a shitty movie
<lampshade> I click the Kmen -->  and then I have  settings or system not a system settings, though?
<tomas_> noteventime: mpeg works :/
<lampshade> perhaps I'm missing an app
<lampshade> or several
<tomas_> i'll try mplayer
<noteventime> tomas_: Its xvid
<tomas_> noteventime: i know, and it doesnt works in kaffeine, i'll try mplayer
<noteventime> tomas_: Do you have xvid installed?
<tomas_> isnt it a part of w32codecs?
<lampshade> oh I didn't have systemsettings installed
<lampshade> I thinks that's whys
<noteventime> tomas_: There is a gstreamer one
<tomas_> I'LL REMOVE W32codecs
<tomas_> oki
<tomas_> great
<tomas_> first im going to remove this crap
<tomas_> gstreamer for amarok was removed right?
<kylev> adept-update has become worthless to me :(
<kylev> I installed the pile of updates for 5.10, rebooted
<kylev> and now starting adept-update tells me "You need to run this application as root to make make any use of it."
<kylev> (doubled="make" not a typo)
<tomas_> do you get a sudoers error?
<tomas_> that you are not in the sudoers file or something?
<kylev> nah, I can fire up a shell and try running adept-updater from sudo directly
<tomas_> oki
<tomas_> then i dont know :/
<kylev> or "sudo su"
<kylev> or "sudo bash"
<noteventime> :/ im having the same problem with adept, I can't run it through kdesu
<tomas_> i have no problems with it
<tomas_> i may have done some insecure thing
<kylev> are there any non-graphical updaters that I can check for updates?
<lampshade> does your system settings have an entry on the keyboard for switching desktops?  There is no entry on mine to change?  I'm just curious.
<tomas_> i added myself to the sudoers file
<tomas_> but i guess that was another error
<kylev> well, my user is in the admin group, which is in /etc/sudoers
<kylev> sudo is running fine
<kylev> but something is dropping privs, or adept is mi-detecting uid
<tomas_> noteventime: help me :'(
<noteventime> tomas_: ok
<kylev> or maybe some file perm is borked, and adept thinks that failing to opena  file means it isn't root...
* kylev theorizes wildly
<noteventime> tomas_: I missed your problem though
<tomas_> noteventime: i cant get anything to play
<tomas_> noteventime: i installed a package for xvid
<noteventime> tolled?mas_: have you got gstreamer insta
<tomas_> -but it doesnt work
<noteventime> ok
<tomas_> YES
<noteventime> I'll try it out myself
<tomas_> doso
<tomas_> btw
<noteventime> ?
<tomas_> i can only select one engine in kaffeine :/
<noteventime> Me too
<noteventime> But i think there is a xine plugin
<tomas_> i have that :/
<noteventime> :( OMG 30mb/s
<noteventime> kb
<noteventime> :P
<tomas_> i know
<tomas_> its VERY SLOW
<tomas_> streaming is easier
<tomas_> noteventime: can you play most videos?
<noteventime> I havn't played that many to be honest
<tomas_> noteventime: i mean, do you have w32codecs?
<tomas_> oh
<tomas_> oki
<noteventime> Yes i have w32codecs
<tomas_> from where did you get it?
<noteventime> PLF
<tomas_> PLF?
<tomas_> penguin liberation front :p ?
<noteventime> yes
<tomas_> :xp:
<tomas_> oki
<noteventime> hehe
<noteventime> im trying the video now
<noteventime> hmmm....
<noteventime> I'm not getting any image :)
* kylev tries another fresh install
<kylev> fucking lame
<tomas_> ah
<tomas_> noteventime: thank you :)
<tomas_> anyway :p
<noteventime> Yep?
<tomas_> can you try to figure out why my keyboard doesnt work :p
<noteventime> I'm trying ;)
<kylev> this never happens in Fedora
* kylev ducks :-)
<_hupp3l> WTF is xlib6g?
<tomas_> no but fedora sucks :p
* noteventime throws a tomato
<tomas_> :p
<_hupp3l> im having alot of dependecy problems :(
<_hupp3l> can someone please help me
<noteventime> sure
<tomas_> fedora is just a thing red hat throwed away *-)
<kylev> the inability to install updates kind of puts a damper on my "kubuntu experience"
<kylev>  :-P
<noteventime> _hupp3l: Are you running dapper?
<tomas_> anyone going to buy ps3?
<_hupp3l> yes
<_hupp3l> and yes
<tomas_> :p
<tomas_> great hupp3l :D
<noteventime> I'm not
<tomas_> why :p
<_hupp3l> ah boo
<tomas_> dont tell me that you have bought crappy360
<noteventime> _hupp3l: Are you running dapper
<noteventime> Nope
<_hupp3l> yes I am noteventime
<noteventime> I've bought none
<_hupp3l> dapper 3
<_hupp3l> flight 3
<xChomp> what security measures would you prefer after a kubuntu linux installation? i have a fresh installed kubuntu linux installation here on my machine
<tomas_> its okay noteventime :p. as long as you dont support msoft ;)
<noteventime> _hupp3l: i'll send you my sources.list
<noteventime> and you can see if you miss one of the repos
<noteventime> I barely play games so it's not worth the money
<_hupp3l> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9312
<seaLne> xChomp: a default install won't have any remotely connectable services so should be fine
<_b> expensive titles
<noteventime> ps3 will be 600$ :D
<_hupp3l> but I uncommented the main dapper reposes in the meanwhile and I commented out the vlc ones
<_b> aaah
<xChomp> seaLne: ok, thanks for the info :)
<Tm_T> kylev: any problems?
<tomas_> noteventime: my ass, its speculation. it may be but none knows yet
<kylev> Tm_T: I'm re-doing the install
<noteventime> tomas_: :D
<kylev> Tm_T: maybe it'll not suck this time
<Tm_T> kylev: ok, just try to keep your language clean ;)
<tomas_> haha :p
<noteventime> _hupp3l: Doesn't look bad :/
<tomas_> COMPUTER: terminal :P
<tomas_> this is fun :p
<_b> in the console world its allways rumors etc !
<_hupp3l> yeah I dont understand why im having these dependency problems
<noteventime> I don't even play computer games anymore
<_hupp3l> would you like to see the pastebin of the error?
<tomas_> noteventime: :/
<kylev> Tm_T: no promises, but I won't curse unreasonably :-)
<_hupp3l> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9312
<Tm_T> kylev: and I won't kick unreasonably
<Tm_T> ;)
<noteventime> _hupp3l: Looks good :/
<kylev> excellent
<robotgeek> heh Tm_T :)
<noteventime> _hupp3l: i'll paste mine
<_hupp3l> ok thanx
<brodel> how can I make the links open with firefox instead of konqueror?
<Tm_T> robotgeek: yuh, bad day here ;(
<tomas_> KControl
<Tm_T> robotgeek: and hi to you too =)
<robotgeek> Tm_T: why so?
<tomas_> brodel: KControl
<Tm_T> robotgeek: women...
<Tm_T> robotgeek: actually just one ;)
<robotgeek> Tm_T: hah, this is a linux only support channel :)
<kylev> Tm_T: that means you're 1 woman up on most of the poeple here
<tomas_> brodel: KControl > KDE-Components ( i guess) - Components
<tomas_> oh :p
<kylev> (myself included)
<robotgeek> kylev: ssssh, don't depress me mate
<tomas_> do we have a woman here?
<noteventime> _hupp3l: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9314
<_hupp3l> can I just copy yours over mine?
<Tm_T> kylev: bad assuming ;)
<noteventime> The last time i played a computer  game was 1 week ago and that was the beta off DDO
<Tm_T> robotgeek: indeed
<tomas_> btw :p
<tomas_> do not forget to download dosbox :p
<tomas_> and winter :p
<tomas_> and lotus :p
<noteventime> ahh, thanks
<tomas_> and all those nice games :p
<tomas_> dont forget lemmings :p
<tomas_> and lost vikings :p
<tomas_> and jones in the fast lane :D
<brodel> tomas_: ahh.. that did it. Thanks.
<noteventime> The only thing you need for hardcore gaming is scummvm :D
<tomas_> :)
<_hupp3l> noteventime: can I just copy your repos over mine?
<tomas_> scummvm :p
<noteventime> _hupp3l: how do you mean?
<tomas_> CP SOURCES.LIST :o
<DocTomoe> my sound just ceased to work under dapper - without updating anything. any ideas what to do?
<tomas_> sorry guys :xp:
<_hupp3l> like delete my repos in my sources.list file and copy in yours?
<tomas_> im a little high tonight :p
<noteventime> You should be able to, but you would get the swedish mirrors
* tomas_ -)
<noteventime> tomas_: dont tell me you havn't played monkey island?
<tomas_> just change se to your countries prefix
<_hupp3l> hmm I dont think that would matter too much
<tomas_> noteventime: i have :p
<tomas_> noteventime: 1-3
<tomas_> and the 3d one too
<comptoyou> how do I install crossover in ubuntu ?
<tomas_> i like 3 the most :p
<noteventime> nice
<tomas_> doesnt crossover cost?
<noteventime> same here
<comptoyou> yup
<noteventime> hehe
<tomas_> noteventime: a pirate i was meant to be. trim the sails and roam the sea :p
<noteventime> depends :D
* kylev watches boot, hopes
<noteventime> tomas_: This is just ridiculus
<tomas_> noteventime :p
<tomas_> i have the song somewhere :p
<noteventime> tomas_: I have that one
<tomas_> :p
<noteventime> tomas_: I have 7:45 minutes of monkey island music XD
<noteventime> 7h 45 min
<tomas_> noteventime: noooooooooooo :gonk: lycko dig :p
<hibatsu> How can I get gstreamer to work in amarok in dapper?
<noteventime> www.scummbar.com
<tid-wave> activate universe
<tid-wave> and then install gstreamer-mad
<hibatsu> already happened
<hibatsu> and w32codecs
<hibatsu> and ffmpeg installed
<noteventime> tomas_: 295 lster, kan laddas ner frn www.scummbar.com
<noteventime> ltar*
<hibatsu> but I can't select the gstreamer-engine
<tomas_> noteventime: :D
<hibatsu> in the amarok menu
<noteventime> tomas_: The problem is you have to download them one by one XD
<tomas_> hey!
<tomas_> noteventime: i can play mp3s in mplayer :p
<noteventime> nice
<noteventime> not in amaroK?
<tomas_> noteventime: but not in amarok or kaffeine :p
<noteventime> you have gstreamer-mad
<apokryphos> tomas_: install amarok-xine
<apokryphos> gstreamer0.8-mad to use the gstreamer engine
<tomas_> mm
<tomas_> i better remove it?
<noteventime> It works for me :)
<apokryphos> huh?
<tomas_> oki
<noteventime> Lets see how big they are gzipped
<louis_> Hello
<louis_> I have this:http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=30780
<louis_> and i want to install it
<tomas_> still it doesnt work :/
<tomas_> just in mplayer :/
<louis_> but in the KDM, when i browse to add a theme, it doesn't want to install
<tomas_> noteventime: have you hear Puff The Magic Dragon :p ?
<noteventime> You are not supposed to extract the files louis_
<louis_> oh
<noteventime> tomas_: MI song?
<jpatrick> louis_: edit your /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<pulver> hey! did a kubuntu server install to get encrypted ROOT.. it works in breezy but after upgrade to dapper i get devfs errors at boot. suspect the line '#kopt=root=/dev/mapper/root devfs=mount ro' in /boot/grub/menu.lst. any ideas how to make it right? im no guru...
<tomas_> noteventime: MI?
<noteventime> monkey island
<louis_> pulver, then use ubuntu!
<louis_> for a server install, that's the same thing
<tomas_> noteventime: no :p
<tomas_> noteventime: puff the magic dragon lived by the sea :p
<noteventime> no :D
<tomas_> noteventime: awesome song :p
<pulver> louis_: the encryption problem is not ubuntu specific, so whats your point
<louis_> noteventime: herm. :/ it doesn't find the configuration file
<tomas_> noteventime: oh puff the magic dragon :p
<louis_> pulver: my point is: why using Kubuntu, with a bit less support then Ubuntu, if you run only console mode
<robotgeek> louis_: cause kde > gnome :)
<louis_> robotgeek , i know
<louis_> but in console only (server), what's the difference?
<pulver> louis_: well was just asking if someone had experienced the same thing and had any ideas. never mind i'll figure it out..eventually
<robotgeek> louis_: yeah, no difference
<noteventime> tomas_: Accept the transfer :)
<louis_> heh :)
<louis_> noteventime , it says that it don't find the config file :/
<tomplast_mekar> aha you can send files :p
<tomplast_mekar> slow speed :p
<tomas_> do you have msn noteventime?
<noteventime> Yes
<tomas_> can i have yours?
<noteventime> noteventime@gmail.com
<tomas_> :)
<noteventime> Wel try there instead XD
<noteventime> Was way to slow
<noteventime> spaceprogrammer?
<tomas_> ^^
<jpatrick> it is not wise to surf as root
<pulver> :)
<seg-fault> I know I'm currently in Single user mode... Having issues with my Dlink wireless and Dapper
<louis_> does anyone have/know a pack to transform my Kubuntu into MacOsX look?
<seg-fault> Interesting issue. Kernel picks up wlan0 card ..but the link light only lights up during initialization.
<noteventime> louis_ use baghira
<louis_> what is this?
<noteventime> A theme
<noteventime> Or rather a pack of themes
<louis_> oh
<noteventime> Do you know how o change themes?
<louis_> yeah :)
<louis_> i just had trouble with kdm ;/
<louis_> and still
<noteventime> Do you habe theme KDM manager installed
<noteventime> The channel is a bit more calm now
<louis_> yeah
<louis_> oh
<louis_> is it installed in kubuntu?
<louis_> by default
<louis_> hum
<louis_> noteventime, will baghira replace kde?
<kylev> ... and I crashed adept
<noteventime> lous_: sorry im back now, no
<louis_> ;p
<noteventime> lous_: Its only a KDM theme
<louis_> k
<noteventime> search baghira in adept
<NRG88> when i try to play a dvd, it appears on only half a screen, even in fullscreen mode in mplayer
<NRG88> why? :(
<noteventime> NRG88: What player?
<NRG88> mplayer
<hugelmopf> NRG88: choose another video outpu
<hugelmopf> t
<louis_> noteventime , thanks
<louis_> and other thing
<hugelmopf> NRG88: xv
<noteventime> sure
<louis_> wait*
<noteventime> I vill :)
<louis_> :P okay ;)
<hugelmopf> NRG88: does it work?
<tomplast> nah, now its enough of this for today. bye everyone. goodnight in some hours
<NRG88> 1 min
<noteventime> bye
<NRG88> strange, the dvd doesn't mount
<dirk_> hey
<noteventime> 'ello
<dirk_> i need some help
<noteventime> Just ask :D
<louis_> noteventime , do you read french?
<dirk_> one harddisk(my data harddisk to switch files with windows) doesnt work
<noteventime> louis_: Just very very very very little :P
<louis_> ok
<louis_> i'll make a screenshot for you of the problem with my kdm
<NRG88> dirk_, more details?
<noteventime> dirk_: you can get the files directly from the windows disk
<kubby510> can someone help me get hotplug working?
<noteventime> louis_: sure
<dirk_> and it says Mount:can't find /dev/hdc6 in ect/fstab or ect/mtab
<noteventime> Then you have to add it :)
<tigerkub> can someone tell me what files arr important for hotplug?
<syl> hi
<dirk_> wit what parameters?
<syl> i have kubuntu 5.10 and hibernate dont work
<syl> it say in log
<syl> hibernate: [10]  Executing EnsureSwsusp2Capable ...
<syl> Your kernel does not have any recent Software Suspend 2 support compiled in.
<dirk_> (im using dapper drake flight 4)
<ciga> hi
<louis_> :)
<dirk_> what parameters do i have to ad?
<NRG88> hugelmopf,
<NRG88> thanks, it works
* dirk_ listens MF Doom-Potholderz feat. Count Bass D
<ciga> I try to compile amarok from trunk on breezy with kde 3.5.1. It fails with an errors: threadweaver.h:101: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of QMutex with no type
<ciga> anyone can help me with this?
<dirk_> some one please help!
<louis_> noteventime , notice me your e-mail please
<_b> is there a way to list a unknow drive partions like xp diskmanager ?
<Metalface> ?
<dirk_> some one please help?
<louis_> noteventime :)
<noteventime> back
<noteventime> sorrt
<louis_> :)
<louis_> notice me your e-mail please
<louis_> i'll send ya the screenshot
<noteventime> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<noteventime> you use that -^
<louis_> well!
<louis_> nice
<noteventime> :))
<_hupp3l> noteventime: I still cant get vlc to install
<noteventime> hmmm
<louis_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i9319
<louis_> traduction: "Impossible to load theme's configuration file."
<noteventime> hmmm, i actualy could read that :D
<louis_> ;)
<noteventime> hmm...
<noteventime> I'll take a look at the theme
<louis_> k
<noteventime> It works for me
<louis_> huh o_O
<noteventime> just enter http://www.kde-look.org/content/download.php?content=30780&id=1&PHPSESSID=f67edaeb58f934613736d43df09cd74e in the location
<noteventime> It will download and install automaticly
<louis_> oh
<louis_> ok :L)
<louis_> -L
<noteventime> Works better now?
<louis_> i'll try
<louis_> it's laggy because i'm installing limewire
<noteventime> why not frostwire
<louis_> same error, n
<noteventime> :~( hmmm
<louis_> ;/
<noteventime> Thats strange
<louis_> yay
<noteventime> +
<noteventime> ?
<louis_> ?
<noteventime> yay?
<noteventime> Was it just ment as yes?
<noteventime> or was it yay! as in yes it worked?
<louis_> it was in yes, to agree that it's strange
<louis_> omg
<louis_> and limewire doesn't want to start ;/
<noteventime> try frostwire
<louis_> i installed limewire with alien
<louis_> how i uninstall it?
<noteventime> i have no idea dpkg --purge limewire?
<louis_> i'll try
<louis_> just apt-get remove limewire-free worked ;)
<noteventime> nice
<louis_> and where i find this "frostwire?"
<noteventime> google ;)
<dirk_> www.frostwire.com
<Mrono> where be brenden
<__mikem> is it posible to use screen resolutions higher than 1024x768 in kde
<Mrono> yep
<Mrono> i'm running at 1440x900
<__mikem> I tried running kubuntu under vmware, and for the life of me couldn't get it to go higher than 1024x768
<Mrono> need help setting it higher
<Mrono> gotta configure the xorg
<__mikem> I did that
<Mrono> and.
<__mikem> nothing happened
<Mrono> did you restart X
<__mikem> yes
<__mikem> does it matter that it was running under vmware
<Mrono> to be honest I don't even know what vmware is
<__mikem> www.vmware.com
<Mrono> so it's like virtual machine
<louis_> me, i have an ati radeon 7000 with dual screen output, and i don't know how to activate the 2nd screen
<louis_> Mrono it's
<__mikem> thats exactly what it is
<ciga> louis_: I think you should use fglrx
<Mrono> I have an ati radon 9000 and I can't get the opengl or 3d acceleartion to work
<ciga> __mikem: what driver do you use for xorg?
<__mikem> the funny thing is I also have ubuntu (gnome based) running on another virtual machine and I can but that at what ever res I want
<Mrono> ubuntu and kubuntu are the same thing
<Mrono> just different window managers
<louis_> ;) ok
<seg-fault> I think mvware mught not allow access to the frame buffer
<dragonkh> hi
<Mrono> KDM and GDM
<__mikem> Mrono I know thats what befuddles me
<Mrono> not sure
<ciga> __mikem: prolly cos you are running ubuntu without vmware, right?
<louis_> ciga: , it's installing!
<louis_> thanks
<Mrono> hobbsee
<dragonkh> how do I remove the first entry in an array?
<Mrono> you here
<__mikem> I have both running under vmware
<dragonkh> pop ?
<ciga> dragonkh: pop is the last, does not it?
<dragonkh> shift
<dragonkh> I think works
<__mikem> ???????????
<ciga> __mikem: maybe you need to copy the good xorg.conf to the one that is in vmware
<kylev> adept seems to crash on the unzip update...
<_b> !ntfs
<ubotu> I heard ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<ciga> __mikem: of course the one that was worked right inside vmware.
<__mikem> Problem is I am not sure how to do that, don't worry about it for now, Ill live with it
<__mikem> !wine
<louis_> ciga
<louis_> i have 1 tv output and 2 screen outputs.
<Mrono> is there any way to mount an ntfs filesytstem as write
<Mrono> hey mike
<louis_> yeh
<louis_> google it, i found something yesterday
<Mrono> I have a working wine repository
<Mrono> if ya want it
<Mrono> deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<__mikem> I already have wine, I have been trying to get rhapsody jukebox to run under it
<Mrono> ah
<Mrono> I got UT to run under it
<Mrono> i'm happy
<Mrono> lol
<louis_> is it possible to convert Kubuntu into Ubuntu easy?
<Mrono> yep
<__mikem> I got Bejeweled 2 to run under it
<Mrono> install the GDM and remove the KDE
<Mrono> KDM
<__mikem> YOu don't need to remove kde
<Mrono> true
<__mikem> you can have both on the same box
<__mikem> like me
<kosh> yeah you can be crazy just like __mikem ;)
<kosh> just teasing
<Mrono> is it possible to chage the size of the linux partition easy?
<__mikem> lol
<louis_> but Mrono, is it gonna be easy?
<__mikem> Yup
<Mrono> lol
<louis_> and does all the kde shits will stay there?
<louis_> configs?
<Mrono> I have a duek biit
<louis_> and shares? icons?
<Mrono> duel boot winxp
<__mikem> Its as easy as opening your faorite package manager, and finding the right package
<Mrono> so I want to make a fat32 partition to be read by both
<__mikem> *faVorite
<Mrono> brb
<Mrono> eat
<__mikem> hb
<_hupp3l> what program can I use to show my stats and like batterylife on my desktop?
<_hupp3l> something like konfabulator or samurize?
<noteventime> super karamba
<__mikem> Atleast on my laptop, ubuntu already does that
<kylev> ... and there goes adept again
<_hupp3l> super karamba?
<_hupp3l> will it come with dapper?
<noteventime> I dont think so
<noteventime> There will be an equvivalent thing in KDE4 though
<__mikem> I wonder what KDE4 will be like
<noteventime> super cool X)
<__mikem> no doubt
<jpatrick> _hupp3l: it is in Dapper
<__mikem> !kde
<ubotu> it has been said that kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<_hupp3l> whereunder?
<__mikem> !kde4
<ubotu> it has been said that kde4 is http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html
<_b> anyone using a old 2,5 drive in usb chase here ?
<rocafella> How do I change my default display manager in kubunu? I want it to start xdm on boot instead of KDM
<__mikem> dpkg-reconfigure xdm
<__mikem> something like that
<rocafella> thanks, mikem
<flixor> is there a special dapper channel
<arrinmurr> well, there's #ubuntu+1
<flixor> oke anybody overhere installed dapper
<rocafella> how do I disable the tap to click function on my laptop? it is getting pretty annoying
<cadfael> 'lo all, anyone around to give a noob some help?
<__mikem> only another noob
<Mrono> hi
<Mrono> ditto
<cadfael> Oi.
<cadfael> Well.  I am have two problems.
<cadfael> First, Kubuntu seems unable to reboot the box.  It just goes to sleep or something.  This happened during the initial install and every time after.
<cadfael> Second, even tho I have all the repos enabled in Adept, I know I am not seeing the correct number of packages.
<cadfael> See http://pastebin.com/572403 ,,, that's my sources list
<__mikem> I am considering just installing vmware on this laptop and using reactos or something
<spiritz> I'm struggling to make my fglrx driver 8.22.5 to work on dapper. I get stuck because of a weird message "did you mean tab instead of 8 spaces" when doing module-assistant. Has anyone expercienced this?
<cadfael> can anyone open up adept and see how many packages you have available?  I show 16886, my other kubuntu box shows ~17k
<cadfael> spiritz: no, sorry
<spiritz> thanks anyway :)
<robotgeek> spiritz: in a make file, you have to have tabs instead of spaces somewhere
<spiritz> ok
<spiritz> I'll have a look
<spiritz> how can ATI provide drivers with such a mistake?:o
<Biff`> It's ATI.
<spiritz> ;)
<spiritz> actually I have no idea what the module-assistant is triggering
<hDp`> ET merc dispo
<cadfael> I know nothing about graphics cards, but someone just clued me in that the Radeon that comes with this box (OEM) somehow "shares" ram with the comp
<cadfael> instead of having its own onboard memory, apparently, it sucks down like 128m of system ram
<spiritz> maybe but not mine
<spiritz> this is shared memory, low cost video card have such "feature"... but most of ati cards are not low cost ones
<brodel> a lot of cards do that now.
<Mrono> I hate shared memory
<Mrono> it decreises the gfx performence
<Mrono> anf unfortunately I have one
<spiritz> which one do u have? the intel something?
<Mrono> ati
<Mrono> ati radon 9000
<spiritz> ok it's a old one
<Mrono> which is stupid
<Mrono> cuz this computer is brand new
<Mrono> well
<spiritz> I m not even sure ati is providing support for this one through their drivers, right?
<Mrono> mabye a few months old
<Mrono> they should be
* NRG88 re
<NRG88> why can't i eject a cd from the device itself? i need to rightclick and eject from linux
<spiritz> NRG88: it required to be unmounted before ejecting
<brodel> I hate that too NRG88
<NRG88> :(
<Mrono> mines ejects just fine
<cadfael> shared ram is a stupid idea
<cadfael> I mean sure it's cheap
<cadfael> but why would I pay for a video card except to take some load off the system?
<Mrono> yep
<Mrono> this laptop is 3.33ghz
<Mrono> 1gb ram
<Mrono> 100gb HD
<Mrono> 17in screen
<cadfael> It will be fine once I get more RAM perhaps, but this one just came with 256m (got it offa craigslist, don't laugh)
<Mrono> and they put an ati radon 9000 with 128mb shared rn
<Biff`> haha
<cadfael> shut up Chris
* Mrono hates toshiba
<Biff`> I have some "unaccounted for" ram at work.
<cadfael> you don't say...
* brodel loves toshiba
<Mrono> heh
<brodel> best laptop I've ever owned
<cadfael> any chance you could just...misplace one of the alienware boxes?
<Mrono> they are cheap bastards
<Biff`> I just had to send 2 alienware laptops back for service.
* brodel hates Viaos
<Mrono> this laptop overheats
<Mrono> screens going
<cadfael> it's not overheating.  it is a lap warmer.
<brodel> vaios
<Mrono> has mem problems
<Mrono> unconfirmed
<brodel> sounds like my sony I had hehe
<Mrono> I ran a mem test and it did 9 passes with 0 error
<Biff`> I have an old Vaio at work... Kubuntu works great on it... can't get XP to run at optimal resolution at all.
<Mrono> It's like a fricking jumbo jet
<Mrono> loud
<coolio10> hi
<Mrono> xp works great on it because of all the damn drivers I have to use to get it to work right
<brodel> I have dropped my toshiba pretty hard a few times and worried it wouldn't work again. the worst that ever happened is the speaker cover popped off.
<cadfael> We should see if we can get Dave to donate it.
<Mrono> I like dells
<Biff`> brodel ... is it a toughbook?
<cadfael> Tell him it's broken
<brodel> Biff`:  no
<brodel> just an old-ish satellite
<Mrono> mines a p35-s111
<Mrono> satellite
<Biff`> cadfael ... it won't even POST ... dout it's even usefull as a boat anchor.
<Mrono> I set it on a bed and in 30 sec it overheats
<coolio10> how do you use wine?
<Biff`> apt -get install wine
<Biff`> wine yourprogram.exe
<Biff`> I'm chatting with mIRC via wine.
<Mrono> really
<Mrono> mine closes after a fedw min
<brodel> haha
<cadfael> are you just too good for Konversation?  Is that it?
<Mrono> it'll open
<Mrono> but then it closes
<Biff`> mirc is teh shiat.
<Mrono> I want my mirc back
<Mrono> agreed
<coolio10> what you mean wine myprogram.exe?
<cadfael> Biff`:  you're running bitchx too aren't you?
<Mrono> coolio10
<Mrono> right click on the exe
<Mrono> click open with
<Mrono> and type wine in the top
<Biff`> cadfael ... nope... just mIRC.
<Mrono> then click ok
<cadfael> I want to run kubuntu inside a vmware box inside wine on kubuntu
<Tm_T> ok
<Biff`> What could go wrong?
<cadfael> nothing!  that's the beauty of it.
<cadfael> if something goes wrong with the plan, just change it and claim it was always like that
<brodel> I couldn't get vmware to run in linux
<Mrono> s
<Mrono> eesee
<Mrono> see*
<Mrono> it'll run
<Mrono> but then i'll crash in a few min
<Biff`> I'm running mIRC 6.16 just fine.
<Mrono> WW: test
<Biff`> Wine even created a shortcut on my desktop... no problems.
<_b> does audio app run under wine ?
<_b> i mean is the ms sound mapper shit emulated ?
<Mrono> like what
<Mrono> oh yeah
<cadfael> Biff`: you never have any problems
<cadfael> you lead a charmed life
<_b> nice!
<cadfael> remember what a pain in the ass it was when I tried to install Superkaramba?
<_b> got some app hard to live without
<Biff`> It was easy here.
<cadfael> Maybe if I stopped using computers from 10 years ago I would have fewer problems
<Biff`> your sources.list was teh suck.
<Biff`> heh.
<cadfael> Can you loan me $3k until payday?
<Mrono> hmm
<Biff`> 1990 called. It wants its PC back.
<Mrono> it's running rather well
<_b> im running old epia 500 mhz
<cadfael> So today I find my roommate had halflife 2.  I never got to play it (was running a p3/500 when it was out) so now I'm all excited
<cadfael> up until it asks for a CD key.  "Ozzy, have you got the CD key?"  "What CD key?"
<cadfael> "The one that came with the game, and the manuals, in the box."  "I tossed all that shit out."
<_b> lol!
<cadfael> He's all "I thought steam would just register it for you."
<cadfael> ok brb reboot
<reidms> Can someone please help me, I am having serious problems!
<Mrono> lol
<_b> u re online it cant be that serious !
<Mrono> wee
<Mrono> I got my mirc back
<Mrono> happy days
<reidms> Im using a live CD
<_b> ops
<Mrono> I'm going to try to run linux on my server
<Mrono> see if it works
<Mrono> I may end up doing that
<reidms> I had Kubuntu booting fine, then I tried to install Fedora Core 4 and it wouldnt work.  I reinstalled Kubuntu and now when I try to boot it all it is a a blinking curser.
<NRG88> if i go under ctrl+alt+f1 for example, how do i return?
<reidms> What do you think I did?  Did I destroy my MBR?  Kubuntu says that I installed grub, but grub wont come up.
<Mrono> ctrl+alt+f7
<Mrono> I use it as like a restore thing
<NRG88> thanks Mrono
<Mrono> incase something in the xwindow screwes up
<Mrono> and I cant get to a console
<Mrono> I just do that and do ps -x to show all the processes
<NRG88> yeah, vmware screewed it up for me last time
<Mrono> and kill what I need
<NRG88> i did the same thing, only didn't know how to come back :D i used ctrl+alt+f8
<NRG88> and the f11 i think, and could'n switch anymore
<NRG88> these are terminals?
<Mrono> y
<Mrono> ep
#kubuntu 2006-03-03
<Mrono> yep*
<NRG88> and konsole for example is a terminal emulator?
<Mrono> yeah
<NRG88> good :) know it's clear for me
<Mrono> look up yukuake
<NRG88> i'm only a beginner in linux
<NRG88> whell i used suse 8.1 for a day, 9.3 for 2 or 3 days a year ago, but that was a dessaster for me :)
<NRG88> kubuntu is fine, haven't met any "conflicts" with packages yet
<NRG88> and the dependencies are well resolved
<Mrono> hmm
<McScruff> hi, can someone help me set up my sound so i can listen to java sound and amarok at the same time pls
<Chani> McScruff: you mean java in konq?
<McScruff> naa, i mean 2 things in general
<Chani> er, artsd should be doing it for you./
<McScruff> like flash and mp3's at the same time
<Chani> I know that for flash you have to manually change a setting in konq, but most kde styuff should just work
<McScruff> im playing poker and got that noise in a java window, (firefox) but its hogging all the sound so i cant play anything in amarok
<Chani> firefox... I don't know
<McScruff> is there an alternative to arts
<Chani> you can try running artsdsp firefox
<Chani> that sometimes tricks programs into not hogging the card
<Chani> there is esd for gnome, but it's up to the individual programs top support sound daemons instaed of trying to take over the card
<Chani> actually I'm here 'cause I'm wondering how to sanely manage two sound cards
<Chani> I have onboard sound and I just got a new sound card
<crimsun> Chani: are you using Breezy or Dapper?
<Chani> breezy
<crimsun> Chani: then you need to use the cli tool called set-default-soundcard
<crimsun> Chani: alternately, if you know you always want to use the new sound card as the default, you can force a certain ordering
<Chani> I don't even know if it loaded the right module for the new card, or how to test it
<crimsun> Chani: well, what new card did you get?
<Chani> I'll probably go back to gentoo and work on it there, though
<Mrono> hmm
<Mrono> stupid video
<Mrono> anyone here set up mplayer and get ti to work correctly
<Mrono> mines not working right
<crimsun> mine works fine, but I'm using Dapper
<Chani> 0000:02:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)
<Chani> oh, I meant to test mplayer at some point
<crimsun> Chani: yes, that will work fine. The driver is snd-cmipci, and Kubuntu handles loading the driver for you via udev+hotplug.
<Chani> mmkay, I see that module
<Mrono> it doesn't like all my videos
<Mrono> i've got all the codecs
<coolio10> how do you use wine?
<crimsun> Chani: now, do you prefer your onboard or the new cmipci?
<Mrono> look it up
<_b> wine win32app.exe
<coolio10> i tried open with then type wine but it doesnt load up right
<Mrono> then wine doesn't support it
<Chani> crimsun: dunno yet. but I managed to get alsamixer to open the new one
<crimsun> Chani: sure, just pass it the correct card index, which is in the output from ``cat /proc/asound/cards''
<opizi> can i install rpm on kubuntu ?!
<Mrono> damn windows server 2000
<crimsun> opizi: not directly, no. You can use alien to convert the rpm to a deb, then install that, but it's far preferable to use native Kubuntu packages
<Chani> crimsun: um, yes, that's what I did
<Chani> but I can't get it to produce any sound... tried cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp1
<Mrono> wee
<Mrono> mirc works
<Mrono> yay
<Mrono> lol
<Chani> I'll go back to gentoo and fiddle there.
<Mrono> huzzah
<crimsun> Chani: pastebin the output from amixer -c1
<crimsun> Chani: (presuming that the cmipci is card 1)
<opizi> i need good source list
<opizi> ?
<crimsun> !tell opizi about repos
<opizi> did anybody have one ?>
<Chani> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/572507
<_hupp3l> hey
<_hupp3l> how can I delete a whole folder and the things in it?
<tid-wave> rm -rf /path/to/folder
<crimsun> Chani: you need to mute anything related to IEC958
<Chani> why?
<crimsun> Chani: you may also need to unmute 'Exchange DAC'
<_hupp3l> thank you
<Mrono> ah much better
<crimsun> Chani: because unless you're using the digital/optical out, they should all be muted
<Mrono> running mirc
<Chani> crimsun: no luck
<crimsun> Chani: what did you change?
<Chani> crimsun: muted that stuff and tried toggling the exchange one
<Chani> and unmuted just about everything else
<crimsun> Chani: make only one set of changes each time, and test
<crimsun> Chani: how are you testing?
<Chani> cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp1
<crimsun> Chani: no, use aplay
<Chani> how do I make aplay use card 1? -c seems to do something else
<crimsun> Chani: -Dplughw:1
<Chani> maybe -D
<Chani> ah
<Chani> where'd you get the plughw: part?
<bill> hi
<crimsun> Chani: we always test with plugfoo first
<Chani> no luck...
<crimsun> Chani: please use speaker-test, then
<epoizot> is it possible to restore data from a RAID0 partition
<Mrono> hey
<Mrono> how do I get commands to run at login
<tid-wave> Mrono: put them in autorun ?
<Mrono> hiw?
<Mrono> how*
<tid-wave> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Autostart_Programs#KDE
<_silje> hi everyone, ive got this problem, I cant get neither my ali unknown device 5263 or my wierd wan card to work I have a Packard Bell Easynote
<_silje> Have anyone had a smiular problem?
<_silje> anyone?
<_silje> I realt need help here
<_silje> pleas anyone: (a)
<luisito> what?
<Chani> aha!
<Mrono> he's having driver issues
<coolio10> how do you use alien to convert rpm to deb (its installed already but dont know how to use it)
<Chani> crimsun: it was plughw:1,1
<Mrono> !tell coolioro about alien
<luisito> _silje: talk
<_silje> what
<Mrono> <fre'_silje> hi everyone, ive got this problem, I cant get neither my ali unknown device 5263 or my wierd wan card to work I have a Packard Bell Easynote
<Mrono> that's his issue
<_b> u could try google your laptop name and and the problem se if something comes up
<luisito> _silje: where you need help?
<_silje> ive tried a millions of times
<Mrono> so do I
<crimsun> Chani: there.
<_silje> Ive googled it for weeks
<Mrono> but the person who is going to help me reompile my kernal isn't here
<Mrono> so i'm stuck
<_silje> ok
<Chani> crimsun: aplay still won't work, but oh well
<_silje> but anyone
<Mrono> well
<crimsun> Chani: plughw:1,1 doesn't work?
<Mrono> time to put linux on my server
<Chani> crimsun: not for aplay. only speaker-test
<_silje> is there a good howto on ndiswrapper for my pc?
<Mrono> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> well, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<crimsun> Chani: if it works for speaker-test, it has to work for aplay...
<_silje> ok
<_silje> and ndiswrapper does not support eth0
<Chani> crimsun: wait...
<_silje> I mean "wierd" net
<Chani> crimsun: trying to play /dev/random does nothing
<Mrono> well i'm yet to see a wired card that isn't supported
<Mrono> lol
<crimsun> Chani: um, the syntax is aplay some.wav
<_b> !porn
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _b
<_silje> anyone? Doesnt ndiswrapper support wierd ethernet?
<Chani> I was hoping it could just treat /dev/random as a wav file
<crimsun> I don't know what wav files you have by default, but since I installed kubuntu-desktop over Ubuntu, I have /usr/share/sounds/
<crimsun>  /dev/random is a bad thing to drain. Use /dev/urandom instead for those purposes.
<crimsun> and no, you cannot "treat /dev/random as a wav file"
<Mrono> someone remind me why I don't need anti spyware
<Mrono> or a firewall
<_silje> The url ubotu gave me = This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates. Before creating the page, please check if a similar page already exists.
<Mrono> or antivirus
<Chani> crimsun: oooh! I tracked down a wav file and it worked :D
<Chani> crimsun: thanks
<crimsun> np
<coolio10> anyone help with alien
<Chani> I'm gonna sing the doom song now! :D
<Snake__> doomdoomdooom
<Snake__> gir....
<Snake__> dooom dooom
<Mrono> it's pretty easy
<natex> Mrono: you don't need: antispyware - cause it's opensource, antivirus - cause there aren't any, you should use a firewall but it's not imperative if you hav no services running,
<Snake__> natex: there are viruses...
<Snake__> <10
<Snake__> lol
<natex> any that work?
<Snake__> I think < 3 that work
<natex> e.g. know of any that have caused anyone grief? documented?
<Snake__> Hmmmmmm I doubt it
<Mrono> wow
<Mrono> there really are windows zelots
<Snake__> Well I still love the motto "To mess up a Linux box, you need to work at it; to mess up your Windows box, you just need to work on it"
<Mrono> that is so true
<Mrono> I have a duek boot on here
<Mrono> since i'm learning linux I wanted something to fall back on
<Snake__> heh
<Mrono> < linux user for 5 days
<Mrono> and
<Chani> huh. krec doesn't seem to be installed
<Mrono> last night I loaded up windows to configure it
<CheeseBurgerMan> Mrono: I dual boot too, but my networking doesn't work in Windows, so I've been using Linux mostly. ;)
<Mrono> sonce I have a laptop i have to install drivers to get all my nifty things working
<Mrono> my networking doesn't work in linux very well
<Mrono> wifi doesn't
<Mrono> my cat5 connection does
<CheeseBurgerMan> ndiswrapper
<Mrono> heh
<Mrono> i'm not that good
<Snake__> ^seconded
<Snake__> ndis is easy
<Mrono> so
<Chani> Snake__: sadly that is *not* true all the time. my bf can crash linux just by looking at it
<CheeseBurgerMan> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<Snake__> theres plenty of manuals
<Mrono> don't interupt my story
<Snake__> Chani: There is no patch for human stupidity
<Mrono> I loaded up winfows to install the toshiba programs and drivers
<Chani> Snake__: it's not stupidity.. just an uncanny talent for breaking anything electronic
<Mrono> and explorer.exe prompt;y crashed
<CheeseBurgerMan> How fun. ;)
<Mrono> yep
<Snake__> Chani: Ah, :) Well I have that effect too, but its is difficult to break a linux box without sudoing commands.....
<Chani> his comp barely runs kubuntu right now. he's lucky if he can get windoze to boot at all without crashing. knoppix crashed quite ften too
<Mrono> so when I started it up again
<Mrono> the cd/dvd drve wouldn't work
<Mrono> so I rebooted and it worked
<Snake__> Chani: obviouslt if you sudo- rm -r / your gonna break it :)
<Chani> hehe :)
<Mrono> llol
<CheeseBurgerMan> haha
<Chani> yah. I didn't even give sudo permission to the main account at his house when I installed kubuntu
<Snake__> I thought about doing that one day just for fun
<Snake__> would it let me?
<CheeseBurgerMan> yeah, don't leave sudo -rm -r / typed into a terminal. ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Someone might hit enter... :o
<Snake__> LOL
<Snake__> CheeseBurgerMan: Think it would allow me to do that?
<Chani> I had a dream where I was going around doing  rm -rf / on all of my computers
<CheeseBurgerMan> Snake__: I'm not about to try it.
<Snake__> Hmm
<Snake__> I will.
<Snake__> Im gonna try it
<CheeseBurgerMan> Chani: you need to get out more. ;)
<Snake__> Social experiment time
<Chani> CheeseBurgerMan: that was several years ago. I do, now :)
<Snake__> Do you guys want feedback on what happens??
<Chani> but now I have no time for my own stuff :(
<Hobbsee> yeah, why not hehe?
<Snake__> Hobbsee: ya want feedback??
<Snake__> hehe
<Chani> anyways, I need to reboot!
<Hobbsee> seeing as i've never tried it, why not?
<Snake__> Alright
<Snake__> Im gonna need the metal for this
* Snake__ turns on chimera
<Snake__> :)
<robotgeek> can anyone tell me how Amarok handles ipods?
<Mrono> horribily
<Mrono> acually I don't know
<Mrono> since I don't own a peice of crap
<Mrono> I usually flush those
<Mrono> but I might be able to help you
<Mrono> wadda ya need
<CheeseBurgerMan> Looks like he needs to know how Amarok handles iPods.
<CheeseBurgerMan> ;)
<robotgeek> Mrono: acutally, i am writing documentation for it, and i don't own an ipod. lol
<Mrono> great, now I feel stupid
<Mrono> good job
<Mrono> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> :P
<Mrono> usually there'
<Mrono> s something else they need thoughj
<robotgeek> Mrono: does clicking on media device work?
<Mrono> i'm in the same boat as you man, don't have one
<Mrono> why are you writing documentation for something you don't have
<robotgeek> Mrono: okay, i am going to assume that it works that way, cause Amarok's handbook says so
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
* Snake__ installs breezy
<CheeseBurgerMan> Good rule - if you don't know, go by the manual. ;)
<robotgeek> Mrono: cause it's easier to take stuff out, than put it in :)
<Hobbsee> nah, it's not RTFM - it's ITFM - ignore the friendly manual :P
<_silje> http://www.ralinktech.com/supp-1.htm  -  witch of those drivers should i use, and will them work on my rt2500 card on kubuntu?
<Mrono> heh
<robotgeek> _silje: your ralink card should work out of the box
<Snake__> QUICK MATH PROBLEM!!!! What is 20% of 12 Gigs?
<_silje> robotgeek: but now it doesnt
<_silje> robotgeek: will these drivers work or not?
<Mrono> uhhh....
<Mrono> crud
<Mrono> durrrr
<Mrono> lol
<robotgeek> _silje: there's a nice guide on the wiki, look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs
<coolio10> im trying to instal limewire rpm with alien and i do sudo alien LimeWireLinux.rpm but it doesnt find the file on my desktop
<coolio10> how do i get it to use directory desktop
<_silje> robotgeek: that page is empty
<CheeseBurgerMan> 2,457.6MB, Snake__. :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> yeah, I know. Not quick...
<CheeseBurgerMan> ;)
<_silje> robotgeek: it is no guide there that is helpfull
<Snake__> CheeseBurgerMan: thanks man :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> NP
<robotgeek> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/RalinkRT2500 _silje
<Snake__> CheeseBurgerMan: im install kubuntu now... I cant wait to do this
<Snake__> :)
<_silje> robotgeek: but maybe im in luck today, and your into networking, and maybe you might help me
<robotgeek> _silje: sure, read the wiki article, and tell me if it doesn't work for you.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Snake__: Go for it! :D
<Snake__> CheeseBurgerMan: you can do it after me! It will be like one of those pact suicides!
<Snake__> lol
<_silje> robotgeek: Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) now supports the RT2500 Out of the box. You should be able to plug in the card, go to menu System->Administration->Networking. "System->Administration->Networking" does not exist in kubuntu, because that guide is for gnome, not for kde
<Snake__> _silje: did you look in kcontrol?
<Mrono> !autostart
<ubotu> Mrono: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Mrono> hmm
<Mrono> how do I autostartstuff
<Snake__> Mrono: whatcah mean
<Mrono> stuff that starts when I log in
<_silje> Snake__: yes
<robotgeek> _silje: you can try kwifimanager then
<_silje> ok
<Mrono> like I want the program kopete and the command powermated to run when I log in
<Snake__> Mrono: when you log out have the programs runnin
<Snake__> then it should autostart them back up
<Dasnipa`> if you have it open when you logout it saves that config
<Mrono> the commands don't run
<Mrono> like powermated
<Snake__> ah...dunno :(
<Dasnipa`> youd probably have to script that?
<Mrono> I run that from the 'run command'
<Mrono> hmm
<coolio10> anyone here have alien?
<Mrono> Id o
<Mrono> I do
<Dasnipa`> if you wrote a shell script to start the program and run the commands then you could have it run the shell script on boot
<Mrono> true
<Mrono> but how do I do that
<Mrono> !bootstart
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Mrono
<Mrono> lol
<robotgeek> _silje: the rest of the document does tell you how to set it up on cli too
<Mrono> hey
<Mrono> how do I resize a linux partition
<Dasnipa`> i wonder if cron jobs can do that
<_silje> robotgeek: I am a real newb, as you might have understood by now. Its a bit embarrasing, but what is cli?
<Mrono> I have a 100gb HD
<Dasnipa`> not the resize
<robotgeek> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<Mrono> I want 5 for win
<Mrono> and 20 for linux
<Mrono> and the rest fat32
<robotgeek> _silje: no issues, i'll try and help you out
<Mrono> but i've already installed linux and windows
<kakei> hi,does any body knows a simple way to start streaming (home radio) :)?
<Mrono> hmmm
<robotgeek> kakei: shoutcast
<Mrono> let me think
<Snake__> kakei: on linux?
<Mrono> I saw this
<Snake__> Shoutcast is simple as hell
<Mrono> true
<Mrono> it works on linux?
<kakei> Snake__, yes on kubuntu
<Snake__> kakei: shoutcast is great, but its kinda hard to find DJ software for linux
<Snake__> Mrono: The server works on linux
<reid> Hi, I was using Kubuntu when I decided to install Fedora Core 4. Fedora Core came up with an error. I restarted and the computer wouldnt boot. There was a flashing cursor on a black screen. I reinstalled Kubuntu and it worked. But, when I rebooted there was that flashing curser again. The install setup said it installed grub fine though.
<reid> Whats wrong?
<reid> Im a Linux newb.
<reid> I have two HD.
<reid> My original OS was Windows XP Home.
<reid> My RAM is 512MB.
<Mrono> gah
<Mrono> flood
<robotgeek> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<coolio10> mrono how do you use alien?
<Mrono> uhh
<Mrono> look it up
<Mrono> I dont' remember
<coolio10> i did it came up file not found
<Snake__> But theres no DJ programs that I know of..
<Mrono> did you install it right
<Snake__> Im sure some exist..but I havn't seen any
<Mrono> mines there
<Mrono> wadda ya trying to do
<Dasnipa`> coolio10, man alien
<robotgeek> _silje: open up a konsole, K-Menu -> System -> Konsole
<_silje> robotgeek: well, I had kubuntu for half an hour ago, but the first I did was removing hotplug and then tried to install it again, and that faild. I dont know why i did it, because it doesnt make any sense
<_silje> robotgeek: but now im half past the installation
<robotgeek> _silje: okay, i don't know if i'll be around, but if i am, i'll help you out
<_silje> robotgeek: I see, thnaks
<robotgeek> what is a good audio editing tool for kde?
<louis_> robotgeek: audacity
<robotgeek> louis_:
<louis_> what?
<robotgeek> i believe that is gtk
<louis_> it runs in kde too
* robotgeek is trying to get used to konversation
<louis_> konversation just s*cks
<louis_> use xchat :p
<crimsun> I don't mind Konversation too much, but I hate how it, like X-Chat, groups the tabs
<robotgeek> louis_: i know that gtk apps run in kde, i was wondering if there was a kde apps specifically
* robotgeek is a irssi user
<louis_> oh
<louis_> dunno
<louis_> crimsun: use mIRC then!
<coolio10> im trying to install limewire rpm
<crimsun> granted I'm a corner case, but I literally have to fall back to irssi because having to scroll horizontally through hundreds of tabs gets old FAST
<_silje> But i got this second computer, that also runs on kubuntu, i got a problem on that one to:P How do i get a path for my mp3 player?
<louis_> coolio10: please don't. use frostwire.
<Snake__> crimsun: you know the Atl+Number hot key works in konversation right?
<coolio10> i hate frostwire
<louis_> well
<louis_> apt-get install alien
<robotgeek> _silje: most probably in /media
<louis_> then install limewire
<Mrono> I got my mirc back
<Mrono> i'm so happy
<coolio10> how?
<robotgeek> apollon does gnutella fine
<_silje> robotgeek: nope, its not there
<coolio10> i have alien but dont kno how to use it
<crimsun> Snake__: yes, but how does that work for window #216, for instance?
<Snake__> crimsun: ...good point
<louis_> coolio10: , alien -i rpmfile
<crimsun> I have eighty-six open tabs in Konversation right now
<brydenn> ok so I want to install Inkscape 0.43 and I added the repository it told me to but when i hit Install... under Action it says: BREAK (install)... is that bad?
<Snake__> Holy crap
<robotgeek> crimsun: :)
<Snake__> crimsun: do you talk in all those places??
<_silje> hmm
<crimsun> Snake__: not all at once, no. I'm not quite that crazy.
<_silje> im realy not sure
<Snake__> Lol
<_silje> can it be floppy0?
<kakei> Snake__, another solution different from shoutcast?
<Snake__> kakei: Whats wrong with shoutcast??
<SirKillalot> can I create right-click-on-a-file scripts for konq like I can do in nautilus?
<kakei> Snake__, dunno is not free
<brydenn> Snake__: if i'm trying to install a program through Adept and it says: BREAK (install) after i hit the install button is that bad?
<Snake__> kakei: shoutcast is very free
<brydenn> yah shoutcast is nice
<kakei> Snake__, brydenn where can i get it
<Snake__> kakei: and its very very VERY easy to run and set up
<_silje> anyoing that the mp3 device doesnt exists?
<Snake__> kakei: shoutcast.com
<Brydenn> lol yah shoutcast.com
<Brydenn> snake... you got the answer to my question?
<Snake__> Brydenn: naw :-/
<Brydenn> lol
<coolio10> it keeps saying file not found
<Brydenn> dude it if says BREAK (install) after i hit the instal button in Adept... isnt that bad?
<Brydenn> i'm afraid to install the crap
<coolio10> it wont let you anyway
<kakei> Brydenn, Snake__ theres no deb ?XD
<Brydenn> coolio10: so you're saying it wont let me install if like that?
<coolio10> yes
<coolio10> it wil start then say wont continue cause commit will break other packages
<Brydenn> hmmm alright... i guess i'm stuck with the stable version then ;)
<Brydenn> i just wanted to get Inkscape 0.43
<Brydenn> but all the stable version i guess is 0.42 in Adept
<Snake__> kakei: you dont need one
<Snake__> kakei: its just a script you run
<Snake__> kakei: just CD into the dir you download, and run the script, no install needed
<ghanthar> hi everybody
<Snake__> Hello
<coolio10> do the rpms that alien converts have to be in a specific folder cause the rpm is on the desktop and the command keeps saying file not found
<Snake__> Welcome to our humble hell
<ghanthar> is there any person who could get klamav with on access scan working? tried everything dazuko is installed and solved the issue with capability but no chance
<Snake__> wb NRG88
<Snake__> ...
<Snake__> wb nalioth
<kakei> Snake__, i downloaded it already how do i run it i untared it already too
<Snake__> kakei: read the read me
* Snake__ deleted his copy
<orion_fr_24> !skype
<ubotu> I guess skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<nalioth> howdy
<tristanmike> hey hey
<Snake__> tristanmike: your not allowed in here at the same time
<Snake__>  /kick tristanmike Go away!
<Snake__> hehe
<tristanmike> I see how it is...
<Snake__> Yep.
<kakei> Snake__, the server is up
<kakei> how do i administrate it?
<Snake__> kakei: alright, what do you mean by administer?
<kakei> Snake__, put the music,talk.
<Snake__> kakei: did you edit the config file?
<Snake__> Ahh
<kakei> yes
<Snake__> kakei: You need to get DJ software for that
<kakei> i guess it's Download the SHOUTcast DSP Plug-In for Mac OS X, Linux and FreeBSD
<Snake__> kakei: which is the hard part...I dunno how well that works
<Mrono> !ndiswrappers
<ubotu> Mrono: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Mrono> er
<Mrono> did I spell it wrong
<Snake__> !+ndiswrapper
<ubotu> from memory, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<Mrono> ah
<_silje> robotgeek: the guide do not work
<robotgeek> _silje: not work doesn't help, please give me details :)
<LiteHedded> linux-686-smp  gives me the smp kernel right?
<_silje> robotgeek: in kwifi it cant find anything
<_silje> no signal
<_silje> no network, no accespoint, no local ip, no freques
<nalioth> LiteHedded: yes
<Mrono> well time to restart x
<LiteHedded> nalioth will i have to redo the ati drivers?
<robotgeek> _silje: please open up a konsole
<nalioth> LiteHedded: unknown. i know not what you have now.
<Mrono> brb
<_silje> robotgeek: a terminal?
<LiteHedded> i am running the regular kernel
<LiteHedded> with ati drivers installed
<robotgeek> _silje: yup
<_silje> robotgeek: A konsole is up and running
<robotgeek> _silje: lsmod | grep rt2500
<_silje> robotgeek: gives me nothing
<robotgeek> _silje: then "sudo modprobe rt2500"
<LiteHedded> does anyone know?
<_silje> robotgeek: done
<robotgeek> _silje: it should show up now, i think. try the lsmod | grep rt2500 again to confirm that it has been loaded
<_silje> robotgeek: its been loaded
<_silje> robotgeek: but is in use by 0
<robotgeek> _silje: iwconfig should show ra0
<_silje> robotgeek: yes, it does
<robotgeek> _silje: try kwifi manager now, it should work now
<LiteHedded> anyone?
<_silje> it now shows signal strenght,  but now network is found
<robotgeek> _silje: connect away, i guess :)
<tarmath> okay heres the newb question... ive got many partitions that are automatically mounted at boot and all I want is to be able to write to them without using sudo... how can I do something this simple?
<_silje> robotgeek: now when i enable it, it disables after half a second
<CheeseBurgerMan> ah yes, that's always fun.
<robotgeek> !wifi
<ubotu> it has been said that wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<robotgeek> _silje: try that guide, with ra0 being your wireless card
<_silje> ok
<Mrono> hey guys
<coolio10> how do you change directory (cd wont work)
<_silje> robotgeek: but isnt it a kind of strange that my eth0 wont work?
<Mrono> whats another way to configure my wifi card
<Mrono> kwifi freezes
<CheeseBurgerMan> Set your gateway and nameservers (assuming you have dhcp)
<Mrono> !wifi
<ubotu> wifi is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<CheeseBurgerMan> Control Center > Network Settings
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<NoSuchNick> Hi
<Mrono> lets see
<NoSuchNick> Is there an easy way to switch between the different gcc versions? (like gcc_select)
<pcnerd37> Hello.  Im looking to put Linux on my grandparents old computer.  Its a pII 350MHz machine, would kubuntu be good for a machine that slow?
<robotgeek> NoSuchNick: export gcc=/usr/bin/gcc-your-fave-version
<Snake__> pcnerd37: Are you familer with linux?
<NoSuchNick> robotgeek: thx!
<coolio10> how do i change directry? cd command wont work
<Snake__> pcnerd37: is your Linux Level high enough to do a server install, then sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop?
<pcnerd37> fairly familiar, but by no means an expert
<pcnerd37> yea, i could likely do that
<Snake__> pcnerd37: because KDE would drag on that PC, but xfce would be a nice choice
<coolio10> is server install basically kubuntu without x?
<Snake__> coolio10: pretty much
<Snake__> And most of KDE's programs arn't installed
<coolio10> oh
<Snake__> Then you install xubuntu-desktop, and it gives you all of Xfces desktop
<pcnerd37> yea, i figured KDE would make it slow.  Its running Win98 right now
<_silje> f*** my internet went out
<Snake__> pcnerd37: ya, go with xubuntu ;)
<_silje> robotgeek: Ive done as the guide says, and now i get best signal strenght in wifi, but when i trie to enable ra0 it wont
<robotgeek> _silje: try it from command line
* robotgeek curses kwifi manager
<pcnerd37> ok, i will consider that.  I really like kubuntu, but i know other ones like Slackware are better on older comps
<_silje> robotgeek: what from command line?
<pcnerd37> The OS on there is corrupt really bad and i want something to replace it.  Its only real use is for dial up internet
<robotgeek> _silje: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Snake__> pcnerd37: Bah, just give them CLI :)
<Snake__> :P
<pcnerd37> How would i go about using the MSN internet dial up on Linux?
<Snake__> Not sure...would MSN's software work on linux?
<pcnerd37> i dont have a clue
<Snake__> im not sure either
* CheeseBurgerMan adds himself to the list of 'Don't knower's
<pcnerd37> thats how they connect to the internet, so before i switch them i need to know if it will work on it, and if it doesnt, what ISP has software that works on linux
<tarmath> pcnerd37: you dont need isp software to connect on linux
<Snake__> CheeseBurgerMan: Man...kubuntu takes forever to install
<Snake__> lol
* CheeseBurgerMan read a book while it installed. ;)
<Snake__> CheeseBurgerMan: im djing, so thats not really a option :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> then DJ away. :P
<Snake__> buy it use it break it fix it
<Snake__> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol,
<Snake__> technologic
<_silje> mother****
<Hobbsee> Snake__: it's quicker than a lot of other distros
<Hobbsee> besides, often you can use irssi while it's installing
<_silje> it just wont work
<Snake__> Hobbsee: really? I didnt know that..
* Snake__ wonders if CLI WWW would work too....
<Hobbsee> Snake__: yeah, once it's configured irssi, you can use it
<Hobbsee> once it's configured the program, yeah
<Snake__> Cool
<Snake__> Hobbsee: I cant wait for the live installer
<Snake__> thats gonna be tight
<robotgeek> Snake__: w3m, links etc etc
<Snake__> yea
<_silje> some one knows how to enable ra0 from command line?
<Snake__> cool
<Snake__> _silje: sudo ifup ra0
<Mrono> hmm
<_silje> Snake__: this took quite a while
<mluser-home> Could someone tell me what package contains the "network-admin" utility?
<Snake__> lol
<_silje> Snake__: got; No dhcpoffers
<Hobbsee> _silje: sud dhclient ra0
<_silje> starting dhcpdiscover
<_silje> Snake__: No dhcpoffers
<Snake__> _silje: not really sure man, you just asked how to enable it
<Snake__> lol
<_silje> Snake__: No working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<_silje> Snake__: it doesnt seem like it enabled it
<robotgeek> _silje: did you setup your essid and stuff
<pcnerd37> if i dont need the isp's dialup software to connect with linux, how would i use dialup to connect in linux?
<tristanmike> 3 am, wow
<Mrono> lol
<tristanmike> wait, which 3 am, yours? mine? GMT?
<Mrono> woah'
<Mrono>  [fre'hatake_kakashi TIME reply] : Sun Feb 26 11:39:02 2006
<kakei> Mrono, wazap?
<Mrono> nuthing
<Mrono> board
<Mrono> and putting off a party tghat starts in 10 mion
<Mrono> keyboard tilt
<Mrono> lol
<Mrono> it's annoying
<Mrono> noooo!
<Mrono> heh
<samoura> noteventime
<samoura> msg/ noteventime
<_silje> how do i setup essid
<Mrono> lol
<Mrono> gtg
<Mrono> ttyou all later
<_dominic> hi, i got a quick question
<_dominic> I want to install the packages for ldap-based logins under kubuntu
<_dominic> i installed 5.10/amd64 without checking first and i don't see libnss-ldap (or pam_ldap) in the repository
<_dominic> are those packages available for the kubuntu distro somewhere?
<pussfeller> how i get my correct busid for my nvidia if i moved it to a diff slot, i put 1:6:0 in xorg.conf but that dont work and thats shat lspci shows
<pussfeller> _dominic: you might try apt-cache search ldap or some such
<intenz> psotnic is the best it addes a bots on channal  at 166 nicks of bots :P cool?
<intenz> psotnic is the best it addes a bots on channal  at 166 nicks of bots :P cool?
<_dominic> oh, i think I just had a panic attack
<_dominic> I forgot to add universe/multiverse first
<_dominic> they're in there
* _dominic slaps his forhead
<intenz> check here this ROCKs xfierwall and more http://sat2k.com/download.htm
<simoncifer> hello, I have a question about KDE
<simoncifer> Has anyone used kasbar?
<simoncifer> I noticed that when I go to "Hiding" tab in "Configure Panel", and select "Show left panel-hiding button", an arrow button would appear, but the icon on the other end would have the wrong size.
<simoncifer> It seems the last icon has been truncated.
<simoncifer> hello.......
<_silje> I have installed my rt2500 wireless card
<_silje> but cant find my dhcp
<_silje> does anyone know what it could be?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Did you set your nameservers?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Fiddle with it over and over again?
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<intenz> hello why cant i play any video clips
<intenz> i am trying to see trix a break
<intenz> and i can t :S
<intenz> shude i install something?
<intenz> help me what shude i install to play video clips on online?
<simoncifer> intenz: have you tried the "Unofficial User Guide for Ubuntu"
<simoncifer> http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu
<sonic> Hi there, does anyone know where I can get libXft.so.1?
<tigerkub> hi everyone
<intenz> I AM NOT a ubont user i am kbuntu user
<CheeseBurgerMan> lovely. But can you spell?
<intenz> hmm no
<CheeseBurgerMan> obviously. ;)
<simoncifer> So, has anyone tried using kasbar?
<intenz> yes i can i thin a b e c d e g  md right ?
<intenz> or a b c d o k s j d
<intenz> i cant remember nrd
<intenz> nerd
<CheeseBurgerMan> a b c d e f g h i j k l m n o p q r s t u v w x y z
<robotgeek> intenz: CheeseBurgerMan please don't spam :)
<intenz> good for you copy and paste
<tigerkub> mm
<tigerkub> i want a chessburger
* CheeseBurgerMan starts the BBQ.
<CheeseBurgerMan> robotgeek: Oops, sorry.
<intenz> omg sick ness
<intenz> noteventime are you here brotha?
<intenz> robotgeek i have kubuntu linux and why cant i play video clips on online
<robotgeek> intenz, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Brydenn> how do i change the color of the fonts on my desktop?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Control Center > Appearence > Desktop > Advanced Options
<CheeseBurgerMan> Appearance *
<Brydenn> CheeseBurgerMan:  that path doesnt exist bro
<Brydenn> i see Appearance and Themes
<Brydenn> or just Desktop under Control Center
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK, Appearance and themes
<CheeseBurgerMan> that's the right one.
<CheeseBurgerMan> I abbreviated. ;)
<Brydenn> hehe yah but there is no "desktop" under Appearance and Themes
<Brydenn> :(
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oops, sorry
<Brydenn> hehe its cool... so where to then?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Control Center > Appearance & Themes > Background > Advanced Options
* CheeseBurgerMan looked at the wrong spot when copying. :)
<Brydenn> sweet... thank you CheeseBurgerMan
<Brydenn> i'm gonna make a screen dump of my desktop for ya :)
<Brydenn> i've been making myself some eye-candy heh
<Brydenn> brb
<intenz> Totem could not play 'fd://0'.   There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugin
<intenz> i cant play it
<intenz> i downloaded all
<intenz> that says on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<robotgeek> intenz: mplayer + mozilla + w32codecs plugin plays everything!
<robotgeek> except realplayer, and a few other things
<robotgeek> intenz: try kaffeine-xine + w32codecs + konqueror too
<intenz> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages. okei great i cant install it
<intenz> could not commit changes - adept
<intenz> i cant install nothing in adept
<intenz> so do i do it in console?
<intenz> sudo install  kaffeine-xine ?
<Zoder2> HEY ALL
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hello
<Zoder2> i need some help with my ALSA becuase i dont get sound out of my rear left speaker... i have 5.1 and abuilt on 7.1 card ECS915p-a 1.2
<Zoder2> can anyone help? :P
<Zoder2> anyone?
<Zoder2> hello?? lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> Zoder2: I haven't a clue, hence my silence.
<_silje> gaddamn
<_silje> my rt2500 card is impossible to get working
<_silje> are there any experts here?
<_silje> i need help
<_silje> its an emergency
<CheeseBurgerMan> So...what have you done?
* CheeseBurgerMan is no expert, but gives it a shot. :)
<_silje> ive been forced to use wincrap for a year now, because the network card is so hard to install, but then a day i saw that kubuntu had the driver. Ive done all guides, lisend to all kind of people, but noen have worked?
<blanky> has ubuntu's kde support gotten any better
<robotgeek> _silje: unless you tell us what is not working, it's impossible to help
<Zoder2> CheeseBurgerMan, do you know where i can get my kernel sources? so i can load ALSA a module
<CheeseBurgerMan> Not a clue.
<CheeseBurgerMan> I'm in here more to read what the people who know what they're talking about say, and learn from that. ;)
<Zoder2> lol
<Thedek> Same here. =)
<Zoder2> CheeseBurgerMan,  hey u have ur orig. kernel rrunning?
<intenz> CheeseBurgerMan how do i download w32codecs? i cant download nothing in adept There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages. okei great i cant install it
<brydenn> hey, whats the program thats in Ubuntu that's similar to TaskManager in windows?
<brydenn> i need to see all the programs that are running
<CheeseBurgerMan> KSysGuard
<brydenn> and kill them if i need to :)
<brydenn> thanks
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell intenz about w32codecs
<cameron> there any way to play line in through speakers?
<cameron> i want to hear what i input
<cameron> is there anyway to play the line in through the speakers?
<twit_army> I'm running the flight 4 version of kubuntu and I can't launch espresso....any tips? (as user it launches, but tells me it needs root access)
<noteventime> !midi
<ubotu> from memory, midi is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8736 or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<cameron> if your click on it can you run as root?
<twit_army> cameron: if you're talking to me, there's no icon on the desktop (I am running the livecd).  This is all through command line
<twit_army> maybe an upgrade of the kubuntu-live package?  Worth a shot I guess
<cameron> what if you type sudo <command>
<twit_army> I did the sudo su then typed espresso....it does nothing
<CheeseBurgerMan> not sudo su
<CheeseBurgerMan> that's a bit redundant. ;)
<twit_army> yea, just tried it....works now
<twit_army> thanks cameron and CheeseBurgerMan
* twit_army is used to knoppix and having to do sudo su ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> You use sudo su in Knoppix?
<twit_army> yea...in version 4.02 it's worked before
* CheeseBurgerMan realizes that he's never really used CLI in Knoppix.
<twit_army> gives me root in konsole
<CheeseBurgerMan> ah
<twit_army> lol
<cameron> i am pretty new at this what is the difference between sudo and su
<CheeseBurgerMan> Seems to me that sudo or su would work, not both
<CheeseBurgerMan> but w/e
<CheeseBurgerMan> sudo makes you root for the command
<twit_army> not sure here cameron...I've just read before that to get root in knoppix to do sudo su...no idea on the diff.
<CheeseBurgerMan> su makes you root for the session.
<cameron> ahh
* twit_army is liking espresso so far :)
<cameron> anyone use gentoo?
<twit_army> I tried gentoo before...got tired of compiling everything lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> I'm not ready for Gentoo by any means. ;)
<cameron> it didn't seem worth it
<cameron> i kept having to install it when i broke it
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<twit_army> it can be a pain in the butt
<cameron> sometimes a bit too much
<CheeseBurgerMan> I installed Ubuntu, then Kubuntu, and then went to VectorLinux, and then back to Kubuntu
<cameron> kubuntu is easy
<CheeseBurgerMan> although I've only had Kubuntu installed more more than a day.
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<cameron> i would like it more if i had my sound setup correctly
<__mikem> You know whats really fun to do... sudo rm -r ~ ... O wait, no, don't do that thats bad
<CheeseBurgerMan> I'm not THAT n00bish. ;)
<__mikem> lol
<cameron> remove some important files
<cameron> real fun
<CheeseBurgerMan> yeah, for the person beside you.
<__mikem> some jerk actually told someone to do that in here
<CheeseBurgerMan> :o
<Psi-Jack> Hmm
<__mikem> THe scary thing is, the guy almost did
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ouch
<Psi-Jack> You shouldn't be really keeping files in your /root anyway. ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> That'd suck.
<__mikem> anyway
<noteventime> !seq
<ubotu> noteventime: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<noteventime> !mid
<ubotu> noteventime: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<noteventime> !midi
<ubotu> [midi]  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8736 or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<twit_army> hey guys...I recently had flight 4 of ubuntu installed and wine was broken on it...any problems in kubuntu flight 4?
<brydenn> how do i take a screenshot of my desktop?
<brydenn> PRINT SCREEN doesnt seem to work hehe
<brydenn> at least when i try to paste it into GIMP
<twit_army> not sure brydenn...I guess try to find some software that will do it?  Never tried it myself
<twit_army> and never mind on my question...time to reboot and I'll see for myself
<CheeseBurgerMan> brydenn: KSnapshot
<CheeseBurgerMan> K Menu > Graphics
<zblach> hi. how are accents done? o
<zblach> i am having trouble setting them up
<_tim> hey im really sorry but does anyone know how to get cinelerra on kubuntu?
<_tim> iv been searching the net but cant find anything
<_tim> please can anyone help?
* CheeseBurgerMan is Googlling
<CheeseBurgerMan> Googleing*
<_tim> lol wat does that mean sorry?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Using Google to search. ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Looks like you download the RPM, and use rpm -i --force --nodeps <package name>
<_tim> lol ok
<_tim> how?
<CheeseBurgerMan> according to the download page.
<_tim> i was trying to figure that out b4
<CheeseBurgerMan> Open up Konsole and type it in.
<CheeseBurgerMan> then press enter. :)
<LeeJunFan> you'll have to use alien to convert it to .dpkg first.
<CheeseBurgerMan> oh
<_tim> wats alien?
<LeeJunFan> !alien
<ubotu> well, alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<_tim> ok
<_tim> thanks
<Psi-Jack> Oh got, DO NOT install an RPM as if you actually had an RPM database. :p
<Psi-Jack> s/got/god
<_tim> lol wat do u mean sorry?
<Psi-Jack> LeeJunFan: You mean .deb, not .dpkg. :p
<LeeJunFan> he means don't use rpm on a non rpm based system. convert it to your distro's native package type, ie - dpkg.
<Psi-Jack> [22:04]  <CheeseBurgerMan> Looks like you download the RPM, and use rpm -i --force --nodeps <package name>
<LeeJunFan> yeah,
<LeeJunFan> sry.
<Psi-Jack> ^-- BAD
<CheeseBurgerMan> oh, oops. :o
* LeeJunFan has had a debilitating headache all day, not thinking to straight right now.
<Psi-Jack> You know, I've been playing Hitman 2 lately. Maybe I should check any contracts out for you, CheeseBurgerMan. :}
* LeeJunFan reassembles his glock, time to go back to work :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> _tim: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=47617&page=2
<CheeseBurgerMan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=429143&postcount=20 post in particular.
* LeeJunFan thinks CheeseBurgerMan is after ubotu's job. :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Well, I don't know enough to say it off the top of my head, so I Google. :P
<Psi-Jack> LeeJunFan: Hehe. Who needs a glock? Nice good 9mm w/silencer does the trick. :)
<Zoder2> hey all again i fixed my speaker problem now i just needa get my mic to work
<CheeseBurgerMan> so...it's not working I assume. ;)
<Zoder2> lol
<Zoder2> nope
<Zoder2> my sound works great
<Zoder2> just my mic doesnt work at all
<Zoder2> rofl
<LeeJunFan> Zoder2: nobody want's to hear you anyway.
<LeeJunFan> :p
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<qupada> i'm going to recommend you try the volume control
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hmm, I was going to suggest that you make sure it's plugged in.
<Snake|OnAir> OKAY GUYS
<Snake|OnAir> CheeseBurgerMan: IM DOIN IT
<Snake|OnAir> Here we go.
<LeeJunFan> yeah, and go to input section and make sure mic is selected (unmuted) and volume up, also might need to go to options section and turn on mic boost if you have it.
<Snake|OnAir> The command of doom
<CheeseBurgerMan> Doing what?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh
<CheeseBurgerMan> right
<Snake|OnAir> :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> sudo rm -rf /
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<LeeJunFan> sudo rm -rf / ?  [WARNING: don't do that!] 
<qupada> damnit cheese, beaten to the punchline
<Snake|OnAir> Yep.
<LeeJunFan> CheeseBurgerMan: lol
<__mikem> or sudo rm -r ~
<Snake|OnAir> Here we go.
<__mikem> we were talking about this earlier
<CheeseBurgerMan> Bye...nice knowing you. ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> qupada: :P
<Snake|OnAir> Hmm cannot removie dir // boot...
<Snake|OnAir> to many busy resoures
<__mikem> ????????????????????
<LeeJunFan> why the hell would you do that?
<__mikem> don't tell me you tried it
<Snake|OnAir> Yes I did
<Snake|OnAir> its going now
<Snake|OnAir> :)
<__mikem> HIT CONTROL C NOW
<LeeJunFan> just do mkswap /dev/hda [ that'll fsck things up good for ya] 
<Snake|OnAir> __mikem: naaa
<Snake|OnAir> :)
<LeeJunFan> it's too late for ctrl-c by now anyway.
<Snake|OnAir> Its done.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Snake knows what he's doing....I think...hope..
<Snake|OnAir> yes Ido
<__mikem> you do realize that box WON'T boot again unless you do a reinstall
<Snake|OnAir> Hahaha!!! the whole system is fsk!
<Snake|OnAir> I cant even CD
<CheeseBurgerMan> great..you ruined it.
<Snake|OnAir> :)
* __mikem bangs his head repeatedly against the wall
<Snake|OnAir> no more ls either
<Snake|OnAir> my /bin is gone
* CheeseBurgerMan hands __mikem a pillow.
<__mikem> thanks
<Zoder2> LeeJunFan, ur funny
<Zoder2> CheeseBurgerMan, i do lol
<Snake|OnAir> I need a screenshot of this
<CheeseBurgerMan> NP, and you might want some ice for the swelling.
<__mikem> Snake, just tell me, WHY, O FOR GOD SAKES WHY!?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Zoder2: So it's plugged in.
<Snake|OnAir> __mikem: Why not?
<__mikem> I just hoped you were backed up
<Zoder2> CheeseBurgerMan, yes it is
<LeeJunFan> makes it more secure.
<Snake|OnAir> __mikem: nope
<Snake|OnAir> hehe
<__mikem> CheeseBurgerMan how drunk is he
<Snake|OnAir> __mikem: its okay dude, it was a fresh install, I didnt screw up any thing
<LeeJunFan> That sounds like such fun I think I'll go rm -rf / on my mailservers now.
<Snake|OnAir> LOL
* __mikem resists the urge to scream
* Snake|OnAir can see all the noobs typing it in now
<CheeseBurgerMan> That it! on the count of three we'll all type rm -rm /!
<LeeJunFan> __mikem: rm -rf / - do it. Join US!
<CheeseBurgerMan> Don't unless you wanna lose your data BTW.
<Snake|OnAir> Lol
<Snake|OnAir> Its like flipping the red switch
<__mikem> I took a snap shoot of an install I had on vm ware and tried it earlier
<__mikem> the only thing that really happens is suddenly NOTHING WORKS
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<LeeJunFan> makes me feel like a scientologist.
<Snake|OnAir> __mikem: pretty much
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, that makes sense.
<Snake|OnAir> this is depressing
<jloden> hi guys, I've got a sound card that suddenly, randomly stopped playing sound today. It seems like something is muted someplace but I can't figure out what or where. Can someone give me a hand?
<Snake|OnAir> no commands work any more :(
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> jloden: Open Kmix.
<CheeseBurgerMan> assuming you haven't already.
<jloden> done
<CheeseBurgerMan> Is it muted?
<__mikem> I was thinking, there is really no need for such a command, they should write a bit of code into the shell that will automaticly reject that command
<jloden> nothing I can see in kmix is muted, no
<Snake|OnAir> __mikem: thats what I thought too, thats why I wanted to test
<LeeJunFan> you know the same thing could be accomplished by simply chrooting to an empty dir you dumbass! :)
<Snake|OnAir> Or atleast have a prompt taht says "YOUR ABOUT TO KILL THIS PC!! Continue?"
<__mikem> lmao
<CheeseBurgerMan> LeeJunFan: But that doesn't give the same feeling of violence (or something)
<__mikem> hey jloden, its probably a missing package
<CheeseBurgerMan> jloden: I assume the volume isn't down either.
<jloden> no, volume is up on everything
<CheeseBurgerMan> uh, yeah, and what __mikem said.
<LeeJunFan> Shock jocks.
<LeeJunFan> rm -rf / is like http://stuff.co.nz/stuff/0,2106,3578626a4560,00.html
<jloden> sound was working earlier today, then stopped. The only thing I did in between working and not working was create a new user on my laptop and log in as that user. That user wasn't part of the audio group so of course access was denied to the sound server for the new user
<jloden> then after that, sound stopped working for my regular user
<LeeJunFan> jloden: is that user still logged in? have you rebooted?
<__mikem> you could do a dpkg-reconfigure on your sound drivers
<jloden> I rebooted since then
<jloden> how can I grep out a list of my sound drivers? lsmod ?
<__mikem> that command greps out everything else also
<LeeJunFan> lsmod | grep sound
<jloden> that only gives:
<jloden> soundcore               9184  2 snd
<__mikem> thats what I am using
<LeeJunFan> maybe snd instead of sound.
<jloden> it looks like from lsmod that I'm using snd_intel8x0
<jloden> the rest is snd_ac97, snd_pcm, snd_pcm_oss and so on, which I assume are generic drivers?
<LeeJunFan> dmesg | grep snd --- to see if the kernel complained about loading the mod?
<jloden> dmesg | grep snd returns nothing
<__mikem> good
<orugo>  C:\hi all \
<jloden> it seems like everything loaded ok / is loaded, and I tried playing sound with aplay with verbose output, but there's no errors that I can see
<jloden> that's why I'm thinking it might be muted somewhere or some kind of output/input config is screwy
<orugo> hey
<__mikem> dpkg-reconfigure | grep sound
<CheeseBurgerMan> yoz0rz
<LeeJunFan> jloden: what if you run - artsshell status?
<LeeJunFan> brb
<jloden> server status: suspended
<orugo> hey ive tried to install flight 4
<orugo> and i have a problem
<jloden> any other output you want from that command? I can't paste it all in, it's a little large
<__mikem> my touchpad is suddenly very hard to control
<orugo> the install said that pool/main/b/bind9/libdns21_9.3.2ubuntu1_i386.deb
<orugo> is corrupt
<orugo> and too many other files
<orugo> someone with a problem like that?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Burn your ISO at a slower speed
<orugo> yes.. i did it
<CheeseBurgerMan> oh
<orugo> and i took the same prob
<orugo> maybe i can download the iso again..
<CheeseBurgerMan> redownload.
<orugo> but i dunno
<CheeseBurgerMan> check the MD5 sum
<jloden> I usually get best results from burning at 12 or less and verifying the image
<orugo> taht
<orugo> it said that MDS cannot .... something
<CheeseBurgerMan> jloden: I'm cautious, I burn at 1x
<CheeseBurgerMan> :
<orugo> (i havent a good english)
<CheeseBurgerMan> :P*
<jloden> haha
<CheeseBurgerMan> orugo: cannot verify?
<orugo> verify?
<orugo> wait a sec
<orugo> ill try
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK
<__mikem> you could do a dpkg-reconfigure on your sound drivers
<Steven_M> hi all
<CheeseBurgerMan> yoz0rz.
<orugo> o i forget
<orugo> i erased the iso
<orugo> :(
<jloden> I'm not familiar with dpkg-reconfigure or how to specifically configure the sound drivers with it
<orugo> im dowloading again
<CheeseBurgerMan> orugo: Redownload then. ;)
<orugo> haha
<CheeseBurgerMan> yeah
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<orugo> but i have the files
<Steven_M> who  can  help me with setting up a local repository step by step?
<orugo> in a folder
<orugo> one of my tries was burning without the iso
<orugo> maybe if i burn it with the same name
<orugo> slow..
<orugo> haha
<Snake|OnAir> Hmm
* Snake|OnAir cleans up his screenshot
<CheeseBurgerMan> and prepares for a reinstall, eh?
<Snake|OnAir> CheeseBurgerMan: naa
<Snake|OnAir> :)
<LeeJunFan> ubotu: tell Steven_M about repos
<LeeJunFan> Steven_M: doh, misunderstood question. sry
<LeeJunFan> Steven_M: you mean you want to mirror ubuntu?
<Steven_M> typing out goal
<jloden> CheeseBurgerMan: any more ideas? :)
<LeeJunFan> jloden: are your perms on /dev/dsp right? crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14, 3 2006-02-24 19:33 /dev/dsp
<LeeJunFan> jloden: of course if they weren't arts would probably complain when you start kde.
<jloden> yeah, that's what they are
<LeeJunFan> jloden: I wonder if it's more an arts problem than sound driver problem.
<jloden> it could be, it seems like the actual sound driver is ok
<jloden> but something is borked somewhere for sure
<jloden> arts hav ea log file or something I can check?
<LeeJunFan> jloden: I don't think so, you could perhaps remove the kcmartsrc file from .kde/share/config/kcmartsrc and relogin with arts defaults to see if that helps.
<jloden> ah hah, I think i found something
<jloden> when I run the test sound button in kcontrol, this gets output to stderr:
<jloden> ALSA lib seq_hw.c:455:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<jloden> handle==0
<Snake|OnAir> ftp://feuerfrei.kicks-ass.net/temp/untitled.JPG
<Snake|OnAir> CheeseBurgerMan: check the SS
<Snake|OnAir> ;)
<LeeJunFan> jloden: if I'm not mistaken that's only for midi output.
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<jloden> well, I didn't hit the "test midi" button
<Steven_M> LeeJunFan: I mean I want to be able to make a repo on my hard disk so that I can place 3rd party .deb in them, so that I install them through aptitude instead of dpkg -i
<CheeseBurgerMan> Nice amendments there, Snake. ;)
<Snake|OnAir> ty :)
<kreit> does the latest flight cd already include the new installer/livecd system?
<LeeJunFan> jloden: may be onto something I don't get that error.
<jloden> now it doesn't output that error anymore either haha
<jloden> gonna try removing the kcmartsrc and log out and back in
<crxyem> so this might be a stupid question but is there a way  to create a link to a device on a panel ??
<Steven_M> LeeJunFan: any ideas?
<Snake|OnAir> Hey guys
<LeeJunFan> Steven_M: I dunno.
<Snake|OnAir> How do I restore a Grub 15 error?
<CheeseBurgerMan> haha
<Snake|OnAir> Cuz uhh my PC wont boot
<Snake|OnAir> :-P
<LeeJunFan> haha, that's what you get!
<Snake|OnAir> :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> I use my Windows disk to fixmbr, but when you reinstall it will configure GRUB again. :)
<Snake|OnAir> lol
<LeeJunFan> grub-install /dev/hda
<kakei> hi does anybody have use firestarter and then have problems to connect to msn
<CheeseBurgerMan> oh yeah
<LeeJunFan> err. grub-install hd0
<CheeseBurgerMan> that too, LeeJunFan. (not that i knew you could do that)
* CheeseBurgerMan feels like the outsoured tech support dude
<Snake|OnAir> I think I should add this pick to the wiki
<Snake|OnAir> lol
<Snake|OnAir> To warn newbies :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> What? How not to use the CLI?
<LeeJunFan> Erasing linux for dummies
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<Steven_M> oh ok
<jloden> well, that didnt help
<jloden> I can't get a single peep out of the speakers
<Steven_M> is there any way of getting aptitude to recignise a package that has been installed by dpkg -i?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Do they have a volume contorl, jloden? And is it turned up? (I know, simple, but if every other option has been exhausted...)
<LeeJunFan> jloden: are both your pcm and master volume up and not muted?
<jloden> yep
<jloden> I'm still thinking it's muted though
<jloden> is there some other volume or setting that could mute the sound?
<LeeJunFan> jloden: not that I'm aware of.
<jloden> found another error message:
<jloden> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:802:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<jindiaz> hey i have a question, is there a way to add cursors and such instead of using themes?
<LeeJunFan> jloden: perhaps try running alsamixer from konsole and see if it's all good there?
<jindiaz> or do i have to make a theme package or something?
<jloden> alsamixer shows PCM and Master both up to 100%
<jloden> not muted
<CheeseBurgerMan> check the hardware.
<jloden> I'll try a bootable CD or something I guess, but I dont have anything handy so I guess I'm done for tonight. God that was frustrating
<jloden> well, thanks for the help anyway, take care
<blanky> is kubuntu doing better with kde?
<CheeseBurgerMan> 'better'?
<LeeJunFan> blanky: better than what?
<blanky> not better than anything lol
<blanky> I just remember it having problems with KDE
<CheeseBurgerMan> yes, it's better than nothing. ;)
<LeeJunFan> define problems
<pussfeller> iftop is cool as heck
<LeeJunFan> I like jnettop better
<jindiaz> okkk, anyone know?
<CheeseBurgerMan> know what?
<jindiaz> how to change cursors
<jindiaz> as in, do i need to creat a package or something?
<jindiaz> because i want to customize this machine
<LeeJunFan> jindiaz: mouse cursors?
<jindiaz> yes, mous cursors
<jindiaz> pleeeeeeeeeease tell me the ones from windows will work on linux
<jindiaz> well, with kde i suppose
<LeeJunFan> jindiaz: I beleive they come in themes only, not one by one.
<jindiaz> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jindiaz> man....
<jindiaz> dang..
<jindiaz> so how do i create a theme?
<LeeJunFan> been a long time for me working on x cursor stuff, I really can't remember.
<jindiaz> awwww... dang.  do you know a webpage or anything i can read thru and work on it?>
<crxyem> so this might be a stupid question but is there a way  to create a link to a device on a panel ??
<kreit> any idea why all gtk apps are lagging on my operating system?
<psycho_oreos> kreit: are you sure its not gam_server that is hogging the processes?
<kreit> psycho_oreos: what is gam_server?
<psycho_oreos> kreit: its some file monitoring application. Google it and it will define better :) I have tried killing it but it keeps respawning, if I move the file away from its usual working directory, all the other apps go crazy
<tamer> Hi people! I want to update kde to 3.5.1, and I don't know how
<Snake__> !kde351
<ubotu> Snake__: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<CheeseBurgerMan> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tamer> I followed the instuction on the website and run apt-get upgrade, apt-get update
<Snake__> !+kde3.5.1
<ubotu> To upgrade to KDE3.5.1, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<CheeseBurgerMan> That too
<tamer> he doesn't make anything :(
<tamer> 0 renewed, 0 new installed and 69 not updated
<jindiaz> hey i have one more question
<tamer> either if I run sudo apt-get upgrade, apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<jindiaz> well for tonight
<jindiaz> lol
<jindiaz> how do i install things exactly
<jindiaz> ?
<jindiaz> yes im pure noob
<jindiaz> well, slightly more then noob, only very slightly
<CheeseBurgerMan> sudo apt-get install <package> if there's a package for it.
<jindiaz> ahaha
<jindiaz> o, i mean, i have them on my desktop
<jindiaz> the bz2 things
<CheeseBurgerMan> .deb?
<jindiaz> tar.gz
<jindiaz> i mean
<CheeseBurgerMan> oh
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<jindiaz> from source i belive its called
<Snake__> Ahhh compling..
<Snake__> good f*ing luck :)
<jindiaz> hahahahahahaha
<jindiaz> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<jindiaz> that isnt good.....
<CheeseBurgerMan> http://www.psychocats.net/linux/installingsoftware.php
<Snake__> Na its not hard, just it seems developers like to mess up their code and make headaches for you
<jindiaz> hahahaha, craptacular
<jindiaz> yah that didnt work
<jindiaz> hahahahahaha
<jindiaz> hmmmm...  ummmn does -xvzf have to be something else?
<Snake__> whats the error
<Snake__> jindiaz: ah...thats only for tar.gz
<Snake__> if its tar.bz2 or whatever, its diffrent
<Snake__> I suggest you just unpack it with ark
<jindiaz> crap.  actually one moment... sorta skipped a step
<jindiaz> hahaha
<jindiaz> damn, same deal
<jindiaz> ok, so unpack with ark, whut will that do?
<jindiaz> and.... how?
<jindiaz> lol
<Snake__> jindiaz: thats what the tar -xvzf obscure-1.0.tar.gz is doing, its unpacking the software
<Snake__> but ark has a GUI
<Snake__> and is much easier to use
<jindiaz> ooooooooo.  well it didnt work though
<jindiaz> but ok, so i opened it with ark, and whut now?
<Snake__> See the little blue box thingy?
<Snake__> Click it
<jindiaz> extract? then yes
<Snake__> Yes
<jindiaz> cool, so extract to wehre?
<jindiaz> where i install stuff to?>
<Snake__> no extract to to your home folder
<jindiaz> ok cool
<Snake__> now go back to your konsole
<Snake__> and pick up with the steps after "cd obscure-1.0/"
<jindiaz> ummm no such luck
<jindiaz> crappppppppppppppp
<Snake__> why
<jindiaz> llol
<jindiaz> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Snake__> what are you compling
<jindiaz> gimp
<Snake__> Like I said, developers suck, and like to make headaches
<jindiaz> 2. something
<CheeseBurgerMan> 2.2.10?
<Snake__> WOAHH!!! gimps not compliing??
<jindiaz> yah
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<Snake__> jindiaz: are you in the right dir?
<jindiaz> i figure i have to learn it sometime, so id start with one i thought would work
<jindiaz> ummmmmmmmm
<jindiaz> possibly
<jindiaz> hahahahaha
<jindiaz> i have no idea
<Snake__> .......
<jindiaz> AHAHAHAHA
<jindiaz> sorry man
<Snake__> Well first its good if you sober up
<jindiaz> im pure noob at this
<jindiaz> HAHA
<ja> in GNOME when I put a DVD in the drive it auromagicly starts playing it in totem, how do I get KDE to do that?
<jindiaz> i am sober!
<Snake__> jindiaz: hang on a secon
<jindiaz> lol, cool man, thanks again
<Snake__> snake@Laptop:~/Downloads$
<Snake__> yours should say something like that
<Snake__> whats it say?
<jindiaz> jindiaz@CP2:~$ ./configure
<Snake__> your in your home directory
<jindiaz> o so i put desktop there?
<jindiaz> or home?
<Snake__> no, there should be another folder...something like gimp2.2 or something you have to go into
<Snake__> type ls to list your files
<Snake__> then cd to go into the gimp's dir
<Snake__> then use cd**
<jindiaz> ls worked, but cd didnt
<jindiaz> which is odd
<Snake__> ubotu: realworld is This is what happens when a moron types a deadly command in his konsole --DO NOT USE THIS COMMAND, IT WILL RUN SYSTEMS-- nake@Laptop:~/Downloads$
<ubotu> okay, Snake__
<Snake__> argh
<Snake__> ubotu: realworld is This is what happens when a moron types a deadly command in his konsole --DO NOT USE THIS COMMAND, IT WILL RUN SYSTEMS-- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/rmroot
<jindiaz> lol
<ubotu> ...but realworld is already something else...
<Snake__> ubotu: forget realworld
<ubotu> Snake__: i forgot realworld
<Snake__> ubotu: realworld is This is what happens when a moron types a deadly command in his konsole --DO NOT USE THIS COMMAND, IT WILL RUN SYSTEMS-- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/rmroot
<jindiaz> ryyyyyyyyght
<tristanmike> don't you mean RUIN?
<Snake__> ubotu: realworld is This is what happens when a moron types a deadly command in his konsole --DO NOT USE THIS COMMAND, IT WILL RUIN SYSTEMS-- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/rmroot
<ubotu> Snake__: okay
<Snake__> Just seen that :)
<ja> in GNOME when I put a DVD in the drive it automagicly starts playing it in totem, how do I get KDE to do that?
<jindiaz> hmm ill have to address this some other time i supopose
<Snake__> jindiaz: do you see something like gimp2.2 or something??
<Snake__> lol
<jindiaz> thanks for the help though
<Snake__> Alright
<Snake__> cy
<Snake__> a
<jindiaz> yup
<jindiaz> but another time, gotta get an assignment done
<jindiaz> lates all
<Snake__> N00b.
<Snake__> lol
<Thedek> Anyone here have a TiVo and use Galleon?
<Snake__> no
<Snake__> :)
<Thedek> Working on getting MythTV working, but I'm sticking with my TV till it's stable. =P
<Mrono> hi
<Mrono> I have an issue
<Mrono> I have no 'network-admin'
<tamer> hey people! Really I need your help
<Mrono> hi
<tamer> I am a ubuntu newbie
<tamer> I want to update kde to 3.5.1 and tried everything
<tamer> I followed all instructions and don't know further.
<Mrono> did you update your repositories
<Mrono> it's not that hard
<tamer> sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, sudo apt-get dselect-update
<tamer> I tried anything
<Thedek> apt-get upgrade | apt-get dist-upgrade
<Mrono> right
<Mrono> 1 sec
<Thedek> err, update first, shoot me, it's late. =P
<Mrono> sudo apt-get install kdm
<Mrono> sudo apt-get install kdm-theme
<Mrono> yo thedek
<tamer> he don't make it
<Mrono> I have no network-admin
<Mrono> 'Ubuntu ships with a fantastic GUI network tool called network-admin.'
<Mrono> I don't
<Mrono> -l: network-admin: command not found
<tamer> I recive the message 0, updated, 0 new instaled, 58 packages to update
<Mrono> so update
<Thedek> sudo apt-get update
<tamer> he did it, but nothing else happens
<tamer> :(
<Thedek> then upgrade or dist-upgrade
<Thedek> sudo apt-get upgrade or sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Mrono> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<Mrono> that's not good
<tamer> he don't make it
<tamer> shit software, fuck !
<Thedek> Define "don't make it"
<Mrono> !tell tamer about rules
<tamer> 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 58 nicht aktualisiert.
<Mrono> ooo german
<Thedek> Did you do the dist-upgrade?
<tamer> yes
<tamer> dist-upgrade, dist-update
<tamer> at 1st I got the gpg key and added it, then the 3 lines in sources.list
<tamer> everything
<tamer> killed kdm and wanted to make the upgrade, he don't make it
* Mrono is installing gnome
* Mrono is curious
<tamer> and it is a brand new installation
<Thedek> Are you using these sources: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<tamer> yes
<Mrono> I need a podcast catcher
<tamer> that was the 1st step I made
<Thedek> Mrono: btw, the only ref I can find to network-admin is the gnome-system-tools package.  But I honestly don't know much about that.
<tamer> I think something is wrong with the apt-get tool
<tamer> Is it possible to accomplish this task with dselect?
<Mrono> hmnm
<Mrono> interestering
<Thedek> tamer:  Do you get any errors with apt-get update?
<tamer> he said, he did it
<tamer> everything okay
<tamer> but if i run apt-get upgrade, he shows me the huge list of files he downloaded before and tells me in german: 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 58 nicht aktualisiert
<kreit> has anybody found a solution for gam_server?
<tamer> the same in english: 0 updated, 0 new to install, 58 not updated
<tamer> if i run uptitude, he shows me all upgradeble files
<Mrono> hey
<tamer> he downloaded it, shows me all packages, but from kde
<Mrono> you guys know how to switch between window managers
<Mrono> between KDM and GDM
<Thedek> tamer: got me... dist-upgrade always works.
<Thedek> for me that is
<tamer> NO IT DOES NOT
<kreit> Mrono: yes, most of us do
<Mrono> how do you do it
<tamer> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade brings me the same message: 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 58 nicht aktualisiert.
<kreit> Mrono: from kdm
<Mrono> wanna let me in on the secret
<kreit> Mrono: "k menu" / "switch user"
<kreit> Mrono: then:
<Thedek> tamer: try apt-get check or apt-get autoclean maybe?
<kreit> Mrono: (on the new display) "session type" / <the_other_desktop_env>
<Mrono> so
<Mrono> I would type
<Mrono> session type /GDM
<kreit> Mrono: no. just browse the menu for the items i quoted you above.
<crimsun> tamer: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<kreit> Mrono: are you in gnome or kde?
<Mrono> kde
<Mrono> i just installed gnome and i'm trying to switch to it
<kreit> ok, go to the "k menu" and do what i said.
<kreit> Mrono: do you know what kdm is?
<Mrono> kde desktop manager
<kreit> right
<kreit> so you can logout and choose a new "session type" from the menu
<kreit> it's as simple as that.
<jasper_> i need some help with wireless (i've got the firmware installed, and the light is on, shows a signal, just can't get an ip)
<trappist> jasper_: try sudo dhclient
<trappist> jasper_: I was stuck at that part for months.  dhclient finished the job once I finally thought to try something obvious.
<jasper_> trappist: just keeps trying to discover
<jasper_> trappist: it took me 2 weeks to get this far lol
<trappist> sounds like you need to finish configuring it for your netword
<trappist> essid, wep key, whatever
<trappist> use kwifimanager to set that up
<jasper_> not using wep, turned everything off to get it working
<jasper_> essid is setup
<trappist> also, is your ap a dhcp server or do you maybe need to specify ip, default gateway, dns etc.
<kreit> what is gam_server and how do i get rid of it?
<trappist> and does your network show up in kwifimanager
<kreit> how do i find out which package installed this file?
<trappist> kreit: sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update && apt-file search gam-server
<jasper_> trappist: kwifi shows that i'm connected to the network, but the ap is all FF and local ip is unavailable
<jasper_> trappist: shows signal at 100
<kreit> trappist: thank you
<trappist> jasper_: I forget what to click, but once you've got that network selected in kwifimanager dhclient should do the trick.  did for me, anyway.
<jasper_> trappist: odd, when i click scan for networks, it says no networks available
<trappist> wow, lame
<jasper_> trappist: it's not reaching the ap for some reason
<jasper_> i am out of ideas
<trappist> try iwlist <interface> scanning
<jasper_> no results
<trappist> what card?
<jasper_> lol broadcom 4318
<trappist> I got no experience with that
<trappist> but I've had bad luck with broadcom ethernet cards and modems :)
<jasper_> oh i know
<jasper_> i just got sick of windows and it's integrated
<trappist> I managed to find a very nice b/g atheros card for $20 and I'm hangin on to it
<trappist> oh
<LeeJunFan> broadcom modems were the biggest headache when I worked in the dial-up ISP business.
<trappist> laptop?
<jasper_> yeah
<trappist> jasper_: see if `dmesg` has anything interesting to say
<jasper_> hmmm
<trappist> look for firmware errors, netdev watchdog messages, anything to do with your device
<jasper_> eth0: link is not ready
<trappist> does your laptop have a hardware switch to enable the device?
<jasper_> yes and it's on
<trappist> what's the network device called?  like eth1, ath0, wlan0 etc
<jasper_> oh shit
<jasper_> hang on
<lampshade> any idea why mp3's wouldn't play even after installing the gstreamer mad file?
<crimsun> did you execute sudo gst-register-0.8 ?
<lampshade> damnit no
<jasper_> trappist: i turned it off and then back on and i'm getting a list of networks
<jasper_> trappist: brb
<trappist> good deal
<Steven_M> is there any way of getting aptitude to recignise a package that has been installed by dpkg -i?
<trappist> aptitude should recognize it just fine
<Steven_M> the last time I installed cedega from a local .deb file, aptitude didn't know it existed.
<jasper_> trappist: when i click the network to switch, it doesnt do anything.....looking at dmesg it says softmac authentication response rec'vd from [the mac address]  but no queue item exists
<trappist> no idea what that means.  try dhclient again.
<tamer> I solved the problem!
<stoned> !games
<ubotu> [games]  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5153 or http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Loki_Installers_for_Linux_Gamers  News http://www.linux-gamers.net/
<Thedek> tamer: what was it?
<tamer> uncommen ALL #deb sources from sources.list
<tamer> even those which are not recommended
<Mrono> hey
<Mrono> I'm in dire need of an expert
<tamer> I thought, try it out and it was working later
<stoned> how come people are all making rts kinda games
<Mrono> I did something to my system
<stoned> every other damn game is like that
<stoned> :/
<Mrono> not sure what
<tamer> in the whole sources.list I uncomment everything and then run the other stept....
<Mrono> and when I boot it fails mounting my local file system
<tamer> The kde 3.5.1 was installable
<Mrono> and it doesn't like my netowork card anymore
<tamer> for me still a riddle why otherwise it wasn't possible
<Steven_M> Is there any way of installing a local .deb file through aptitude instead of dpkg -i?
<Mrono> sigh
<Thedek> no clue tamer, glad its working now, though.
<Mrono> ya know what it'll be easier to just reinstall
<jasper_> trappist: i'm gonna try a reboot
<Mrono> wipe it out and reinstall
<jasper_> trappist: can't think of anything else.....brb
<tamer> thanks all for your help... perhaps it has to be discussed in a forum
<Steven_M> trappist: ?
<tamer> in the kde 3.5.1 upgrade page is nothing written for successfull upgrade and installation steps...
<tamer> and I am ubuntu newbie
<Thedek> tamer: After everything gets updated, when you are in KDE, in any KDE app look at About KDE and it'll show you the version number you are running.
<stoned>  does anyone know anything about how to transport sound over the network.  e.g. I want to play multimedia on my laptop, but have the sound come from the desktop speakers.  right now if i play dvds sound comes from laptop. I want it come on desktop.  kcontrol,sound, and network audio is enabled.  I don't know how to tell laptop to connect to artsd on desktop. any help would be greatly appreciated.
<tamer> shows me 3.5.1
<tamer> now
<lampshade> lol stoned I'm kinda dicking around with the reverse concept, music from computer mounted over network to my laptop
<Thedek> tamer:  Then yer good. =)
<lampshade> unfortunately it wasn't as easy as fish://mycomp/music in amarok... I hoped it would be but it doesn't play right when I do that.  AMarok chokes for some reason I don't get... :-/
<Steven_M> trappist: Is there any way of installing a local .deb file through aptitude instead of dpkg -i?
<tamer> I ment on thw kubuntu.org website for updating kde 3.5.1
<tamer> you know what I mean?
<stoned> lampshade, use nfs and mount the share. amarok will work fine
<lampshade> nfs you say eh?
<tamer> The documentation and installation guide should be expanded detailly to make a successfully upgrade for newbies easy.
<lampshade> what does fish do?
<tamer> I would offer you guys my help.
<Thedek> stoned:  Might find something here: http://linux-sound.org/netaudio.html
<tamer> fish is a SSH client
<lampshade> ahhh  so it is actually sshing over
<lampshade> ok
<Steven_M> never mind
<stoned> Thedek, I've already scanned that
<stoned> onlything I saw related to arts and network was NAS and there is an option for it in kcontrol sound also, but i cant  find out how to make the two work
<Mrono> mabye I should just go back to windows
<Tezkah> anyone else have a ralink card that freezes the system?
<trappist> stoned: you could make your own apt repository
<trappist> err oops
<Java_the_Hutt> hello I have installed ubuntu-desktop over my kubuntu, now when I login to KDE my GTK sytyles doesn't apply to applications like Firefox. How can I fix this ?
<trappist> Java_the_Hutt: launch kcontrol and go to appearance and themes or whatever it's called - therein somewhere you'll find a setting to apply your kde themes to gtk apps
<_sniff> guys
<Thedek> stoned: http://www.arts-project.org/doc/handbook/faq.html ... section toward the bottom called Network Transparency
<_sniff> anyone i know here?
<Tezkah> yep, look for GTK Styles
<stoned> lampshade, sudo apt-get install nfs-kernel server && sudo echo "/dir/you/want/to/share/ withnameofpchere(rw,sync)" > /etc/exports && sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server start && nano /etc/fstab and add a line for this nfs share
<_sniff> well
<_sniff> anyone know how to set bogofilter to move messages when they are 90% certain of being spam, not 99%?
<stoned> Thedek, I read that already, I started arts with the proper switches, through konsole as well as through the gui config.  how do I tell the laptop to connec to arts on desktop
<Java_the_Hutt> trappist: yes I know that, but after I installed ubuntu-destktop, now kde themes settings does not affect anything. That is my problem
<trappist> Java_the_Hutt: uncheck the box, apply, recheck it and apply.  installing ubuntu-desktop probably clobbered the settings and they need to be reapplied.
<lampshade> stoned, awesome, thanks
<Thedek> stoned:  See this one? http://tips.linux.com/article.pl?sid=04/05/11/1853249&tid=85&tid=70&tid=43
<Java_the_Hutt> trappist: there is no checkbox to uncheck, only radiobuttons
<Java_the_Hutt> trappist: even ICON of firefox has been changed
<stoned> ARTS_SERVER!
<trappist> Java_the_Hutt: ok select another radio button, apply, etc.
<stoned> I don't see why they don't make the clearer to the younger people today
<Thedek> stoned:  I'm new too, I'm just good at Googling. =)
<stoned> what string did you search
<Java_the_Hutt> trappist: it doesnt work
<Thedek> stoned: artsd exporting sound (there are a few other probably useful links on that google result list)
<stoned> I remember now
<stoned> I actually came across this
<stoned> but it wouldn't work for me
<stoned> because I am going through ssh -X, and I need to find a tunnel for audio traffic
<stoned> :/
<Thedek> stoned: Try this one, further down, then... seems to talk about using SSH forwarding: http://deccan.cs.berkeley.edu/wiki/index.php/Linux:ExportSound
<MeshGearFox> !help internet
<stoned> I came across that as well
<stoned> only problem, it doesn't mention arts
<stoned> :/
<MeshGearFox> Okay, that was the wrong trigger ^^
<stoned> !internet
<ubotu> stoned: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<stoned> !sex
<ubotu> stoned: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<stoned> lol
<MeshGearFox> Heh. Anyway, I lost my internet connection, probably as a result of me needless screwing around withmy soundcard's PCI latency. Wondering if there's some way I could get it back?
<stoned> ubotu: sex is good
<ubotu> okay, stoned
<stoned> !sex
<ubotu> sex is probably good
<stoned> lol
<stoned> its true
<stoned> anyway
<stoned> man this thing is kicking my ass
<MeshGearFox> stoned what's wrong :(
<stoned> i been trying to get this working for a long time
<Thedek> stoned: when you do "export ARTS_SERVER=LOCAL:16001", you are replacing LOCAL with the ip/name of the machine running artsd with network transparency, right?
<stoned> Thedek, of course mate
<stoned> pretend i've been using a computer for say 43 years
<stoned> no wtf
<stoned> typo
<Thedek> Ok... I'lls top helping, you know more than me. =P
<stoned> 23 yrs :D
<stoned> no its not that
<stoned> im jsut saying, like oh nevermind
<Thedek> I know, just giving you a bad time. =)
<Thedek> If I had access to a 2nd linux box atm, I'd try it myself and see what happens, but I only have 1 running right now. =/
<stoned> you can use free wmvware player, download a free linux virtual machine image, and boot up, it should be made so that it appears also as a physical machine in your internal network
<stoned> you can experimnt with diff things that way
<stoned> :D
<Thedek> Yeah, I was just thinking that, actually. =P
<Thedek> I have the VMWare Player and Ubuntu image on this winblows machine.
<stoned> perfect way to learn without fucking shit up
<Thedek> I have a 'toy box' in another room I SSH into and VNC into with x11vnc for :0 display.
<stoned> ugh
<stoned> why
<stoned> vnc sucks dude
<stoned> check out Xming
<Thedek> Ok, enlighten me. =P
<MeshGearFox> So, yeah, er, anyone have any idea how I'd go about restarting my internet connection :|
<Thedek> MeshGearFox: Is the machine getting an ip?
<stoned> its a port of Xserver for windows, then simply use putty to ssh -X into toy box and run linux apps, all should be dandy
<Tezkah> MeshGearFox: "dhclient eth0" or whatever is your connection
<stoned> or actualy in putty you hvae to select X11 forwarding
<stoned> sshX is much faster/better than vnc
<Thedek> Ok, I'll check it out.  I've been having problems getting x11vnc to run at startup anyway.
<stoned> if all fails, you could always ditch vmware and run cygwin
<Thedek> bleh
<stoned> if you feel really brave give colinux a shot
<stoned> colinux isa port of the linux kernel that runs side by side wint windows
<stoned> really fast too
<Thedek> I'll stick with VMWare Player, I've got about 3 other images I created for it. =P
<stoned> yeh, you can use the demo version to create all sorts of virtual images
<stoned> then you can play them with vmplayer
<stoned> its great
<Thedek> Yup, you see they made desktop (whatever they call it) free?
<stoned> ?
<Thedek> http://www.vmware.com/products/server/
<stoned> i just made copies of my windows server 2003 fully loaded with everything immaginable for a server, on a dvd as a virtual machine.  its a 4gb image, prety good for traveling
<stoned> or sharing illegal copies of virtual machines of ms products
<stoned> hehe
<Thedek> Yeah, i'm working on a bootable flash drive with kubuntu / windows
<MeshGearFox> Oh, wait.
<stoned> i have not used windows since 1997
<MeshGearFox> My IP address expired today. That's probably what messed it up. Not me screwing around with the PCI latency thinger.
<stoned> except for stuff i relly need it for, then i just find a way to virtualize
<Thedek> stoned: That's where I'm trying to go.  Quickbooks/Quicken are my 'killer apps' at this point.
<Thedek> and games... I'd miss a lot of windows games. =P
<MeshGearFox> There's Cedega/cvscedega/wine.
<Thedek> stoned: bah, my VMware image is ubuntu and didn't seem to be using arts.  I'll have to try it tomorrow when my roommate and his laptop are here.
<nlindblad> how do I use GPG with Kontakt?
<Thedek> stoned: Xming doesn't give me console :0, though.
<stoned> Thedek, xming is an xserver for windows.  run it.  then use putty, and configure it to use X11 forwarding(go through the gui, you'll find it, or search google) then ssh to the linux box, run any X application and it will show up on windows
<Thedek> Yeah, I got firefox and xterm to run on my windows box, but I wanted to SEE the actual console on the remote machine (desktop, menu, panel, etc).  Hence why I was using vnc.
<stoned> all you need to do is run kicker & in putty while logged, and p lace kicker on top of the screen.  on bottom startba, on top kicker
<stoned> if you feel really brave, you can run kdesktop &
<Thedek> now I'm getting: /usr/bin/xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/myuser/.Xauthority
<Thedek> oh well, maybe tomorrow.  Night. =)
<MeshGearFox> OKay, I ran dhclient eth0, but it said it couldn't find any working leases in the persistent database.
<_sniff>     bogoutil -l wordlist.db.new < wordlist.utf8.txt
<_sniff> sorry
<tomas_> good morning everyone
<tomas_> Can anyone tell me why I can't play anything in any player  except MPlayer? I have tried amarok, noatunm, kaffeine and juk or whatever its called. Only MPlayer works :/
<tomas_> I get sound when I login so there are no clear problem with the sound system *-)
<tomas_> problems
<fatejudger> every time I try and "kdesu", I get the error "conversation with su failed"
<fatejudger> anyone know what I screwed up?
<fatejudger> so I tried using "sudo" and it says that the timestamp is too far in the future
<fatejudger> I think I've had this problem before
<fatejudger> nm, fixed it
<aceofhertz> is there any way to make kubuntu allow my geforce fx 5200 to use both the DVI-adapter, the VGA adapter and tv-out at the same time?
<bosjsdfl> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<bosjsdfl> can i use paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 for kubuntu?
<bosjsdfl> not just ubuntu
<bosjsdfl> is it the best to use for kubuntu
<uniq> yes you can.
<bosjsdfl> ok thanks
<bimberi> bosjsdfl: sure you can, there's also http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/ if you like :)
<bosjsdfl> bimberi: I was refering to the actual paste
<bosjsdfl> paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<bosjsdfl> 6047
* bimberi slaps forhead :) - D'Oh!
<bosjsdfl> just wanted to know if the apt repo list on there is the one to use
<bosjsdfl> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<ADC_> I've run into a weird problem and need help. My display drivers aren't correct for my monitor or possibly my video card, I dunno which. I don't know how to fix it. Can anyone point me at the proper place to look for help, or give me a hand?
<bimberi> bosjsdfl: looks good to me, apart from the typo in the comments ('pacakges') :)
<bosjsdfl> :)
<bosjsdfl> hey how do i change tabs in konqueror
<bosjsdfl> alt tab don't work
<bosjsdfl> like what i do in firefox in gnome
<jpatrick> alt-tab is for something different
<egibbs> konqueror dosent have tabs
<bosjsdfl> yeah
<bosjsdfl> yeah it does
<jpatrick> egibbs: it does
<bosjsdfl> now
<ADC_> Guess nobody knows where/how to update display drivers?
<bosjsdfl> well in kde how do i change tabs in firefox or konqueror
<bosjsdfl> anyone?
<ADC_> Try ctrl-tab?
<ADC_> That's my guess.
<bosjsdfl> tryed that
<bosjsdfl> thats what i ment before
<bosjsdfl> sorry
<bosjsdfl> ctrl tab
<ADC_> Ahhh. Hmm, lemme try a thing or two.
<jpatrick> bosjsdfl: Ctrl+. OR Ctrl+,
<jpatrick> bosjsdfl: Tools -> Configure Shortcuts
<ADC_> What jpatrick said, yeah. I didn't find anything else.
<bosjsdfl> jpatrick: chears :D
<jpatrick> bosjsdfl: be happy :)
<bosjsdfl> settings -> Configure Shortcuts
<bosjsdfl> and yes , yes i will :D
<ADC_> Still need help with my display problem. I can't see enough of my screen to actually poke around in settings at the moment - though I can tell that my display thing thinks 640x480 at 60hz is all this monitor can handle.
<jpatrick> ADC_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ADC_> jpatrick: Thankyouthankyouthankyou.
<bimberi> oi oi oi
<bimberi> :P
<Pringaillo> kubuntu 5.1 has several fails with eth0
<ADC_> Now, a reboot... if I'm not back, it either worked or I fried. Either way, thanks very much for the right commandline.
<epoizot> can't make my printer working
<epoizot> cupsd deamon disappear after a moement
<epoizot> i have to restart it manually
<epoizot> unable to load http://localhost:631 page
<_roland> moin
<_roland> ich dachte ich versuch nochmal den sprung von suse in ein halbwegs vernnftiges linux
<_roland> hab grad kubuntu installiert
<_roland> und versuche diesmal als erstes meine AVerTV DVB-T Karte ans laufen zu bekommen
<_roland> sag mir doch bitte einer, ob ich da berhaupt eine chance habe?
<callahan> i hate rules.
<jpatrick> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<_roland> Sorry
<h1dd3nh4xx0r> How do I get FlashPlayer working in Konqueror? I have dowloaded the files from Macromedia and I'm able to install it for firefox but not for Konqueror
<v|ffm|egan> _roland: please go to #kubuntu-de , pehaps I can help you there
<epoizot> can't make my printer working
<epoizot> cpusd restart many times but does not stay
<Tonio_> yop
<epoizot> * Restarting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd              [ok] 
<epoizot> but not seen when ps -eaf | grep cups
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm.
<Psi-Jack> I suppose....
<Psi-Jack> I'm feeling brave enough to upgrade to dapper.
<jpatrick> :P
<Psi-Jack> jpatrick: I need a suggestion. Got any? :)
<jpatrick> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<edulix> hi ppl!
<_epoizot> i'm new with kubuntu and got a lots of problems with it
<_epoizot> printer is not working
<edulix> _epoizot: hello =)
<_epoizot> hi
<edulix> mayb your printer is not a linux supported model?
<Pringaillo> hello
<edulix> hola pringaillo jeje
<_epoizot> i think it is : hp deskjet 845c usb
<Pringaillo> can I mount a ntfs partition?
<_epoizot> with cups, shouldn't be any pbs
<Hobbsee> !tell Pringaillo about mount
<_epoizot> but unable to load localhost:631
<_epoizot> i desintall and reinstll cupsys, restart the box... for nothing
<Pringaillo> Hobbsee but... do you know if there is problems to mount a ntfs partition?
<Hobbsee> Pringaillo: as read only, there are no problems.  as write, there are many
<_epoizot> even with systemsetting, it freez in initialising manager...
<Acksaw> hey guys
<Acksaw> anyone wanna help me set up a dual boot windows/kubuntu?
<Pringaillo> ok Hobbsee, im going to read
<edulix> Acksaw: the best way is to first install windows, and then kubuntu
<Hobbsee> Acksaw: sure, what do you need to know about it?
<Hobbsee> Acksaw: basically, install windows, defrag, install kubuntu and resize windows in the process - use the manual partition bit.  you can tell it to auto allocate the free space after you've resized windows.
<samoura> someone here?
<_epoizot> hi
<Pringaillo> hey, where do I have to copy sources-list?
<Hobbsee> Pringaillo:  /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pringaillo> what directori?
<samoura> NOTEVENTIME are you here ?
<Pringaillo> thanks again
<Hobbsee> Pringaillo: as in sudo cp ~/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hobbsee> i'm assuming
<Pringaillo> and, how can I use su?
<Hobbsee> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Pringaillo> default password?
<Pringaillo> I whould rather use su instead of sudo
<Pringaillo> but I dont know default passowrd, I should use sudo?
<hibatsu> Hi
<_epoizot> you can set root passwd with sudo passwd root
<Pringaillo> Im going
<Hobbsee> use sudo -s if you're that desperate
<hibatsu> can anyone help me with this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=135648
<Psi-Jack> Pringaillo: You can sudo su -
<Pringaillo> yeah
<Acksaw> about the dual boot
<Acksaw> i already have widnows installed
<Acksaw> do i just stick in the kubuntu install disc?
<Acksaw> will that set it up for a dual boot/
<Acksaw> im gonna be using windows for gaming
<jpatrick> Psi-Jack: NOT sudo su
<Hobbsee> !dualboot
<ubotu> [dualboot]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<Hobbsee> Acksaw: ^
<Psi-Jack> jpatrick: Heh.. sudo su -  is just like sudo -s
<jpatrick> no it ain't
<Psi-Jack> jpatrick: The difference is, sudo su -  actually runs a login shell, where, sudo -s does not.
<hibatsu> can anyone help me with this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=135648
<jpatrick> sudo -s is /tmp
<jpatrick> sudo -i == sudo su
<Pringaillo> hey Hobbsee, command line to sources.list? apt-get search PROGRAM? or aptitude..?
<samoura> hobbsee
<Hobbsee> Pringaillo: as in, kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list?
<samoura> hobbsee
<Hobbsee> samoura:
<Psi-Jack> jpatrick: Heh. so sudo -i is an interactive (login), shell, and -s is not. Basically, there's not much difference that I, personally, can see.
<samoura> http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/quickhacks.htm can you help me
<jpatrick> Pringaillo: apt-cache search....
<Hobbsee> ice: what in particular about it?
<ice|vargur> i want to know waht Shellscript  is?
<Pringaillo> i found firefox program but i cant install from aptitude/apt-get
<Hobbsee> Pringaillo: firefox 1.5?
<Hobbsee> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Acksaw> can i buy kubuntu discs?
<Hobbsee> ice|vargur: google bash script or something similar
<Acksaw> or are they free like ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> Acksaw: i think the dapper ones are planned to be free - maybe dapper +1
<ice|vargur> kize
<Hobbsee> ice|vargur: it's rude to private message without permission.
<Hobbsee> besides that, i dont know the answer to your question
<_antonio> hello
<jpatrick> hola _antonio
<_antonio> how can i see ntfs in kubuntu?
<_antonio> please help from spain
<Hobbsee> !mount
<ubotu> somebody said mount was the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Hobbsee> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> from memory, windowsdrives is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions or see http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<_antonio> ok
<_antonio> thanks
<Acksaw> how do i unistall kubuntu if i dont like it?
<Hobbsee> sudo apt-get remove libqt-mt
<Hobbsee> Acksaw: ^
<Hobbsee> but that will leave you with no kde
<ice|vargur> http://images.google.is/imgres?imgurl=http://stef.tvk.rwth-aachen.de/~nazgul/images/2003-3-8_thumb.jpeg&imgrefurl=http://stef.tvk.rwth-aachen.de/~nazgul/linux-hacks.php&h=150&w=200&sz=8&tbnid=EU8Z6pYM34dCLM:&tbnh=74&tbnw=99&hl=is&start=2&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dlinux%2Bhacks%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Dis%26lr%3D%26sa%3DG    how do i install script
<Chousuke> Acksaw: Do you want to get rid of it completely, or do you want to switch back to Ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> ice|vargur: take the text there, save it as whatever.sh, sudo chmod +x whatever.sh, then ./whatever.sh
<Hobbsee> just like it say sin the instructions up the top
<callahan> anybody here a self-righteous type of person?
<jpatrick> callahan: maybe me
<callahan> jpatrick: no, i guess you're just being honest. :P
<callahan> jpatrick: i mean really self-righteous type of persons. :)
<callahan> how dangerous is this: "kernel: journal commit I/O error"
<jpatrick> er..
<jpatrick> very I guess
<callahan> jpatrick: must i fsck?
<jpatrick> I would
<callahan> jpatrick: thanks
<Acksaw> well
<Acksaw> what i mean is
<Acksaw> if i dont like kubuntu
<Acksaw> and i wanna go back to single boot windows
<Acksaw> how would that be achieved/
<Chousuke> Acksaw: you boot to windows and remove the kubuntu partition from there.
<Acksaw> okey
<Acksaw> now to burn the install disc
<Chousuke> do you have free space for kubuntu already? :)
<Chousuke> I mean unpartitioned space. You can't install kubuntu on windows partitions.
<Acksaw> i dunno
<Acksaw> i just installed windows
<Acksaw> not just, like 1 month ago
<Acksaw> so ive no idea
<Chousuke> Ah.
<Chousuke> I suppose you might have given windows the whole disk then :/
<Acksaw> prolly
<Chousuke> In which case you will need to resize the partition to free some space for kubuntu
<Acksaw> how?
<Chousuke> You need some tool that can resize ntfs, like partition magic
<h1dd3nh4xx0r> UltimateBootCD for example has botable tools for resizing
<Chousuke> I don't know any other tools for that.
<Chousuke> Acksaw: how big is your HD?
<Chousuke> Acksaw: also, how big is your C drive?
<Chousuke> and do you have any other drives?
<Acksaw> just one 200gb
<Acksaw> sata
<Chousuke> and that's all C?
<Chousuke> :p
<Acksaw> yup
<Chousuke> Okay then, you need to resize it.
<Chousuke> !resize
<ubotu> Chousuke: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Acksaw> how do i do that?
<Chousuke> hm. :/
<Chousuke> I'm not sure.
<Chousuke> Windows can't do it on its own
<Chousuke> And as far as I know Ubuntu can't either.
<Chousuke> Maybe others on this channel know better than I.
<h1dd3nh4xx0r> www.ultimatebootcd.com <--- Burn it out and boot from it. It has QTParted to resize the disk to make space for Kubuntu
<Chousuke> h1dd3nh4xx0r: can it handle ntfs?
<h1dd3nh4xx0r> Yup
<Chousuke> nice.
<Chousuke> I wonder if the Ubuntu installer will integrate such tools at some point.
<h1dd3nh4xx0r> Make sure you get the full version of UBCD. It contains INSERT, a Knoppix bootable which has QTParted
<margouyab> what is the best and easiest torrent client on kubuntu???
<ccc_> margouyab: try ktorrent
<ccc_> margouyab: get the version from their website, http://ktorrent.pwsp.net/index.php?page=downloads
<ccc_> 1.2 is not in any repos yet afaik
<margouyab> thanks
<stefano> guys
<stefano> how can i share my printer to windows-clients?
<stefano> my sister's gonna need the printer :>
<margouyab> with samba
<margouyab> but i don't know how it work
<margouyab> too late
<tomas_> hi everyone
<tomas_> anyone running dapper with amarok working?
<roythemean> can someone help a complete newbie? ^_^
<margouyab> for what??
<margouyab> i a non complete newbie and if i can help
<roythemean> I just installed kubuntu today, to try it out, and stuff is fine, etc. But I downloaded firefox and extracted the tar, and I don't know how to run it
<Chousuke> roythemean: you should install firefox with APT
<Chousuke> and on KDE, perhaps you should try konqueror. It's KDE native and a very good browser. :)
<Paradosso> roythemean: sudo apt-get install firefox
<roythemean> I'm using Konqueror right now, but I'm really used to firefox :D
<roythemean> thanks guys, I'll try it out :D
<Chousuke> You won't get the newest firefox with apt though.
<Chousuke> breezy still uses 1.0.7
<roythemean> who is breezy?
<Chousuke> breezy is the newest ubuntu version.
<Chousuke> 5.10
<Chousuke> (also kubuntu)
<roythemean> I got this error:
<roythemean> Reading package lists... Done
<roythemean> Building dependency tree... Done
<roythemean> Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<roythemean> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<roythemean> is only available from another source
<roythemean> E: Package firefox has no installation candidate
<roythemean> have I done it wrong?
<Chousuke> hmm.
<roythemean> actually I was willing to use konqueror for a while, but gmail won't give me the full version when I use it, I only get the HTML-only version
<FaTBaT> 2roythemean: try Opera. It works good with gmail.
<ana> hello. i've got a small problem with amarok. an album (mp3 files) doesn't play right, it's sounds like it a disk skipping, even though in windows it worked just fine.and other mp3 files play just fine in amarok... what could the problem be?
<samoura> hello someone here
<tomas_> ana: i cant play anything in dapper ( i guess there is some faulty package)
<moret> hi all
<tomas_> hi samoura
<tomas_> hi moret
<samoura_Hello> hello someone here?
<tomas_> im here :p
<moret> I need help with "automount" in kubuntu breezy
<samoura_Hello> http://images.google.is/imgres?imgurl=http://stef.tvk.rwth-aachen.de/~nazgul/images/2003-3-8_thumb.jpeg&imgrefurl=http://stef.tvk.rwth-aachen.de/~nazgul/linux-hacks.php&h=150&w=200&sz=8&tbnid=EU8Z6pYM34dCLM:&tbnh=74&tbnw=99&hl=is&start=2&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dlinux%2Bhacks%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Dis%26lr%3D%26ie%3DUTF-8%26sa%3DG can anybody help me to install this xplanet :D
<moret> automount is with ivman right?
<moret> how can I configure it in order to when I push eject button it automaticly umount it
<moret> ?
<tomas_> moret: what do you want to accomplish?
<dIG|Vargur> http://images.google.is/imgres?imgurl=http://stef.tvk.rwth-aachen.de/~nazgul/images/2003-3-8_thumb.jpeg&imgrefurl=http://stef.tvk.rwth-aachen.de/~nazgul/linux-hacks.php&h=150&w=200&sz=8&tbnid=EU8Z6pYM34dCLM:&tbnh=74&tbnw=99&hl=is&start=2&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dlinux%2Bhacks%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Dis%26lr%3D%26ie%3DUTF-8%26sa%3DG can anybody help me to install this xplanet :D
<moret> tomas_: when I insert a CD, Kubuntu automaticly mount it, but, if I want eject CDROM I must do it from Storage media
<moret> and I want only push de button
<dIG|Vargur> Hello someone here ;S
<tomas_> tomas: aha, do you use any software with it before trying to ejecting it?
<tomas_> tomas: cause I think it's possible that some problem is still using the drive or something *-)
<tomas_> program
<tomas_> hmm, i understand you *-)
<tomas_> moret: i guess you will have to rightclick on the cd and click unmount or something like that :/
<tomas_> eject
<tomas_> i mean
<tomas_> i dont really know, sorry :/
<tomas_> its the same in dapper so i dont think it will change
<tomas_> take care
<tomas_> bye
<jind> How about just "eject /dev/cdrom" from a terminal as root
<dIG|Vargur> Notevent time here
<dIG|Vargur> #ubuntu
<NRG88> why won't xchat system tray minimize in gnome/
<NRG88> ?
<dIG|Vargur> can i hack gnome desktop to kubuntu?
<NRG88> dIG|Vargur, no need to hack :)
<visik7> uh ?
<NRG88> just install
<visik7> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<NRG88> dIG|Vargur, sudo apt-get install gnome
<dIG|Vargur> http://images.google.is/imgres?imgurl=http://stef.tvk.rwth-aachen.de/~nazgul/images/2003-3-8_thumb.jpeg&imgrefurl=http://stef.tvk.rwth-aachen.de/~nazgul/linux-hacks.php&h=150&w=200&sz=8&tbnid=EU8Z6pYM34dCLM:&tbnh=74&tbnw=99&hl=is&start=2&prev=/images%3Fq%3DLinux%2BHacks%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Dis%26lr%3D%26sa%3DG    How can install this ;( it says gnome desktop ;S
<NRG88> or if you want full ubuntu desktop, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dIG|Vargur> ThaNKS!
<NRG88> welcome
<AdTheRat> Could anyone guide me to how to set up Kubuntu as a Samba server?
<AdTheRat> or point me to a guide ^^;
<dIG|Vargur> NRG88 http://images.google.is/imgres?imgurl=http://stef.tvk.rwth-aachen.de/~nazgul/images/2003-3-8_thumb.jpeg&imgrefurl=http://stef.tvk.rwth-aachen.de/~nazgul/linux-hacks.php&h=150&w=200&sz=8&tbnid=EU8Z6pYM34dCLM:&tbnh=74&tbnw=99&hl=is&start=2&prev=/images%3Fq%3DLinux%2BHacks%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Dis%26lr%3D%26sa%3DG  chack this please i want to install it but i dont know how ;9
<NRG88> i'll check it
<dIG|Vargur> k :)
<dIG|Vargur> NRG88 is your name Noteventime on irc ?
<NRG88> no
<NRG88> NRG88
<dIG|Vargur> k
<NRG88> i suppose you install gnome first
<NRG88> then sudo apt-get install xplanet
<dIG|Vargur> noteventime is good boy like you that is why i thought you ware him :P
<dIG|Vargur> samoura@dhcppc0:~$ sudo apt-get install xplanet
<dIG|Vargur> Reading package lists... Done
<dIG|Vargur> Building dependency tree... Done
<dIG|Vargur> xplanet is already the newest version.
<dIG|Vargur> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 97 not upgraded.
<NRG88> then it is installed :)
<NRG88> try alt+f2
<NRG88> and xplanet
<NRG88> i don't know this program
<dIG|Vargur> Warning: Can't find earth.jpg in
<dIG|Vargur> xplanet/images
<dIG|Vargur> /home/samoura/.xplanet/images
<dIG|Vargur> /usr/share/xplanet/images
<dIG|Vargur> Warning: Can't find map file earth.jpg
<dIG|Vargur> Warning: Can't load map file earth.jpg
<dIG|Vargur> ;(
<NRG88> dhm
<NRG88> strange
<dIG|Vargur> can you come one channal #dsdssadas   to help me :P
<NRG88> ok
<dIG|Vargur> so we dont flood the channal
<bigmouth> Hello, is there somebody who can help me with a sound card?
<_silje> hi everyone
<_silje> have anyone had a problem that the ethernet device disables when you enable it
<bigmouth> The card is a C-Media CM8738, kernel modules are loaded, but alsamixer and KDE mixer cannot set volume, and I can't get anz sound out of it
<_silje> ive enabled it but to seconds after it disables
<jpatrick> _silje: known bug
<bigmouth> z <-> y, (sorry, german keyboard, with italian mapping.)
<_silje> jpatrick: but is it possible to solve?
<jpatrick> _silje: edit your /etc/network/interfaces manually
<_silje> jpatrick: what should i edit, in there
<jpatrick> _silje: see man:/interfaces
<bigmouth> Anybody helps me with a soud card, pleas?
<bigmouth> Thanks.
<zblach> quick question. i'm using a microsoft natural ergonomic 4000 kb, and i've a few buttons left undetectable. how can I use 'em?
<_epoizot> have a look at xbindkey
<viktor> err, how do i change my desktop? i just happend to change to gnome i think while running kde :P
<arrinmurr> viktor: so you have both gnome and kde installed?
<viktor> yes
<arrinmurr> viktor: and you're now in gnome but would like to use kde?
<viktor> yes, i would like that
<jpatrick> install 'kubuntu-desktop'
<arrinmurr> viktor: log out, choose kde from the login prompt and login?
<viktor> okay, ill try that
<samoura> Noteventime here
<Acksaw> how do i set up a partition?
<Acksaw> in windows
<samoura> how do i download window
<samoura> i have linux
<samoura> and i want window
<visik7> u can't :)
<samoura> why?
<visik7> 'couse it's not free asd
<visik7> free as free beer
<visik7> :)
<samoura> FUCKED LINUX
<visik7> right
<Acksaw> yeh
<samoura> ohhhhh but i can remove linux and than install window right?
<samoura> ohhhhh but i can remove linux and than install window right?
<Acksaw> so, anyone wanna help me set up a partition
<Acksaw> samoura
<samoura> and than reinstall window
<Acksaw> just get a windows install disc and format
<Plouj> samoura: no need to repeat yourself
<flixor> hi everybody
<samoura> plouj why cant you shut up
<visik7> Acksaw: right click on my computer
<flixor> i hve a question my system hangs on checking battery state while booting
<flixor> anybody had the same problem
<samoura> dude sudo apt-get install dpper  it is the best
<visik7> Acksaw: and select the 4th item
<Plouj> what is involved in recompiling the kubuntu kernel? How do I get the sources? /usr/src/ seems empty
<visik7> Acksaw: then manage disk
<visik7> and create a fu***g partition
<visik7> and remember this is not a windows support channel
<Acksaw> it so i can fu****g install linux
<Plouj> F***********uck
<samoura> hahahahaha dude go to kubuntu site and than install the fucked up linux and burn to a cd and run just as easy
<visik7> Acksaw: run the kubuntu installer it will setup a partition
<visik7> without use windowsa
<Acksaw> it doesnt
<Acksaw> if i dont have unpartitioned space
<visik7> it does if u are able to use it (ant it's quite simple)
<samoura> acksaw my be burn up your computer it shude help you
<dwkr> hi
<Acksaw> ive been told by nmany that it doesnt
<Plouj> actually there are tools to resize NTFS
<Plouj> without loss of data
<dwkr> is there a easyubuntu for dapper ?
<visik7> wfm
<Chousuke> Acksaw: didn't you try the ultimate boot CD?
<Chousuke> or whatever it was.
<Acksaw> chousake, i havent got antother space disc
<Chousuke> oh. :/
<flixor> anybody know how i can solve my hanging system when checking battery status at boot time
<Plouj> disable acpi?
<Acksaw> spare*
<Plouj> apic?
<Chousuke> Acksaw: well, until you find a way to resize the NTFS partition, the only way you can install kubuntu is to wipe the entire  disk clean.
<flixor> how can i do that, Plouj
<Plouj> flixor: dunno
<Chousuke> Acksaw: but you'll lose windows that way
<Plouj> Acksaw: what do you need again?
<Plouj> Chousuke: no
<Chousuke> Plouj: what?
<Chousuke> Plouj: yes. :P
<Plouj> ntfstools is stable
<Acksaw> i need a partition
<Plouj> http://www.linux-ntfs.org/
<Acksaw> of about 10gb
<Plouj> oh, Chousuke sorry, I mis-read
<Acksaw> for kubuntu
<flixor> brb have to test something
<Chousuke> Plouj: can you use ntfstools from windows? :P
<Plouj> Acksaw: do you have a knoppix lve cd?
<Chousuke> Plouj: he can't boot a livecd or anything :/
<Plouj> Chousuke: no, but there are boot disks
<Plouj> Acksaw: can you boot a floppy?
<Acksaw> i dont
<Acksaw> i dont have a floppy drov=] 
<Acksaw> drive*
<Plouj> what can you boot?
<Acksaw> cd,dvd
<samoura> Hello does any bot know about this XPlanet on Gnome2: Earth rendered on your desktop here is it ->              http://images.google.is/imgres?imgurl=http://stef.tvk.rwth-aachen.de/~nazgul/images/2003-3-8_thumb.jpeg&imgrefurl=http://stef.tvk.rwth-aachen.de/~nazgul/linux-hacks.php&h=150&w=200&sz=8&tbnid=EU8Z6pYM34dCLM:&tbnh=74&tbnw=99&hl=is&start=2&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dlinux%2Bhacks%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Dis%26lr%3D%26ie%3DUTF-8%26sa%3DN
<Plouj> Acksaw: http://nishants.net/articles/ntfsresize.htm
<Plouj> samoura: thanks
<samoura> jea can you help me man?
<Acksaw> i have a unbuntu live cd already too
<Plouj> Acksaw: try that then
<samoura> plouj can you help with it ?
<Plouj> samoura: with what?
<Plouj> I just came in
<samoura> #comonhere  channal please
<Acksaw> seems a lot of stuff to do
<samoura> and than i vill examplen
<Plouj> samoura: if you can't say it here I'm not helping you
<samoura> okei
<samoura> with this Create the following script that does all the magic. Be sure to chmod a+x the script, i.e. set it executable for all users. And do not forget to adjust the variables, especially OUTPUT. Also LONGITUDE and LATITUDE may need tweaking, they currently point to beautiful Europe in this example (home, sweet home)     ;S
<samoura> i dont understand
<Plouj> use which part?
<samoura> Be sure to chmod a+x the script
<Acksaw> Plouj, i dont know which to download
<Acksaw> :S
<Acksaw> http://packages.ubuntu.com/warty/otherosfs/ntfstools
<Plouj> samoura: you run that in the terminal
<Acksaw> tells me go there and get the file
<Plouj> samoura: man chmod to see how it works
<samoura> i dont know i try sudo chmod a+x xplanet-gnome itdoesnt work
<luite> does anyone know where I can find a (source code) patch for the icmp error handling bug (kernel 2.6.12-2.6.15.2)?
<Plouj> samoura: what does it say?
<Plouj> Acksaw: which step are you on?
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~$ chmod a+x xplanet-gnome
<samoura> chmod: cannot access `xplanet-gnome': No such file or directory
<Acksaw> first step :S
<samoura> and i extracted in desktop
<Plouj> samoura: well, then you are trying to chmod a non-existing file!
<Acksaw> Pjouj: #
<Acksaw> Boot into Windows and download ntfstools and libntfs deb packages.
<samoura> what
<Acksaw> says that, i go to the site and i cant find which to get
<samoura> the fail is in the desktop
<Plouj> Acksaw: try the i386 one
<samoura> xplanet-gnome is in the desktop
<Plouj> Acksaw: if you skip to the next steps
<Plouj> you will see that you need to have: libntfs5_1.9.0-1_i386.deb ntfstools_1.9.0-1_i386.deb
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop$ chmod a+x xplanet-gnome
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop$
<Acksaw> right the i386 is downloading
<samoura> no output
<samoura> ;(
<Plouj> samoura: that means it worked
<samoura> okei
<samoura> nice
<samoura> what is next?
<Plouj> samoura: do ls -la xplanet-gnome and it will show the file permissions
<Plouj> samoura: "Make sure this script is executed at Gnome startup. There are several ways to do this:"....
<samoura> YEAH
<samoura> it is green
<samoura> :D
<samoura> nice
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop$ ls -la xplanet-gnome
<samoura> -rwxr-xr-x  1 samoura samoura 1005 2006-02-26 13:58 xplanet-gnome
<Acksaw> right im gonna go transfer these files to my other machine then
<samoura> it worked
<samoura> okei is it now installd ?
<samoura>  <Plouj> samoura: "Make sure this script is executed at Gnome startup. There are several ways to do this:"....
<Plouj> samoura: try restart gnmoe?
<samoura> how?
<samoura>  <Plouj> samoura: "Make sure this script is executed at Gnome startup. There are several ways to do this:"....
<Plouj> :(
<Plouj> omg
<Plouj> try logging out
<Plouj> and logging back in
<samoura> okei
<seicherlbob> hi there! i'd like to set the tree-view as standard in my konqueror. how can i do that? i couldnt find a menu to set this
<Acksaw> Pjouj: Is there much risk of loosing my data?
<Plouj> Acksaw: yes, but it depends on how careful you are in following instructions, and if you are careful, its no riskier than using partition magick
<Acksaw> what about getting partition magic?
<Acksaw> should i?
<Plouj> if you have the money, sure
<Acksaw> who needs money ;)
<Plouj> Acksaw: I do
<Acksaw> ...
<Plouj> surprised?
<Acksaw> no
<Acksaw> you didnt get my hint ;)
<Plouj> of course I did
<Plouj> but I'm not swinging that way
<Acksaw> ah
<Plouj> so, do you have libntfs5_1.9.0-1_i386.deb ntfstools_1.9.0-1_i386.deb now?
<Acksaw> yes
<Plouj> good
<fjellrev1> Anyone here hva any experience with xplanet?Im having trouble installing spice support to it
<samoura> okei i have reboot
<samoura> what than dude?
<Plouj> samoura: why do you have to reboot?
<samoura> you told me right?
<seicherlbob> i'd like to set the tree-view as standard in my konqueror. how can i do that? i couldnt find a menu to set this
<samoura>  <Plouj> samoura: "Make sure this script is executed at Gnome startup. There are several ways to do this:".... i dont anderstand this
<visik7> seicherlbob:  save as default profile
<tarmath> seicherlbob: makeanother shortcut with the file management view profile, dont save the web browser profile with the treeview...
<Plouj> samoura: right below that, it tells you what to do
<Plouj> samoura: http://stef.tvk.rwth-aachen.de/~nazgul/linux-hacks.php
<samoura> set it executable for all users. And do not forget to adjust the variables, especially OUTPUT. Also LONGITUDE and LATITUDE may need tweaking, they currently point to beautiful Europe in this example (home, sweet home).  :( can youexample please
<samoura> i am new in linux
<samoura> ;S
<Plouj> if you are new then you should figure out what each of those things mean
<Plouj> you already made it executable for all users by doing chmod a+x
<samoura> okei thanks
<samoura> and than what shude i do after it ;(
<Plouj> you can change the variables by editing the script
<seicherlbob> visik7: and where is "save as default profile"? thats what i'm looking for
<Plouj> samoura: read after: "Make sure this script is executed at Gnome startup. There are several ways to do this:"
<Plouj> samoura: it tells you exactly what to do
<visik7> seicherlbob: settings
<seicherlbob> tarmath: i use firefox for webbrowsing... so thats ok
<largo42> seicherlbob, isnt there a view->view mode menu ?
<Plouj> samoura: are you with me?
<samoura> Make sure this script is executed at Gnome startup             !!!!!executed at Gnome startup ?????  what does this mean
<seicherlbob> visik7: its disabled
<Plouj> samoura: just follow the instructions!
<Plouj> it tells you exactly how to do it
<seicherlbob> largo42: yeah, but its changed every time i open a new window
<Plouj> read the _whole_ page
<Plouj> gosh
<samoura> i don know excuted mean
<samoura> dude
<Plouj> it starts with "Using Gnome session manager...."
<samoura> okei shude i open up the script or what?
<Plouj> do what it says
<Plouj> it is ON the page
<Plouj> I'm not pasting it here
<largo42> seicherlbob, maybe Settings->Configure View Profiles
<seicherlbob> largo42: no ;)
<samoura> plouj hmmm exmple this Using Gnome session     ?
<Plouj> what?
<seicherlbob> largo42: thats what i thought aswell... but its not existing
<Plouj> samoura: read this page: http://stef.tvk.rwth-aachen.de/~nazgul/linux-hacks.php
<samoura> file:///home/samoura/Desktop/xplanet-gnome  i cant even open this fail
<EnglishStan> hello Acksaw lol
<Plouj> samoura: look for "Using Gnome session manager." and continue reading
<Plouj> samoura: you have to open it with a text editor
<NevidS> hi!
<EnglishStan> Need hselp installing apps on my Kubuntu installation, anyone able to help???
<Plouj> EnglishStan: use apt-get
<samoura> in console write -this Using Gnome session manager   osssss ;(
<EnglishStan> sorry, i'm new to all this, whats apt-get?
<Plouj> samoura: what?
<Plouj> EnglishStan: debian package manager tool
<mmport81>   EnglishStan: or you can use adpet, in k menu, under system
<samoura> in console write -this sudo Using Gnome session manager   ?
<mmport81> sorry adept
<Plouj> EnglishStan: read http://ubuntuguide.org/
<NevidS> I have a question: why I cant found inside ~/.kde/share/apps/kdm/themes the /kdm/themes directory??
<EnglishStan> Package Manager (Adept) ???
<mmport81>   EnglishStan: that's the one
<EnglishStan> cool :D
<Plouj> samoura: don't write that in the console
<mmport81>   EnglishStan: it's a gui for apt-get
<Plouj> samoura: I can't help you anymore, I must go
<samoura> Select Applications (the Footer menu) -> Desktop Preferences -> Advanced -> Sessions and hit the Startup Programs tab
<seicherlbob> visik7: ok, its only disabled for ftp-connections... donno...
<EnglishStan> this is spinning me out, can't see firefox on the list, how do i add downloaded apps to that package manager
<mmport81> firefox isn't there?
<EnglishStan> no
<mmport81> first of all, i'd consider checking out KDE's konqueror for a while
<EnglishStan> i also downloaded it and placed it on my desktop
<mmport81> - Mac's Safari is based on it
<mmport81> secondly
<mmport81> the kubuntu faq is here: 60
<mmport81> no here: http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/
<mmport81> u might find your answer
<mmport81> did you try searching for mozilla?
<EnglishStan> ok, it says Firefox is installed, how do i run it
<mmport81> it should be in your kmenu, inder internet submenu or something like that
<mmport81> but give konqueror a try - for me it's a lot spritelier than firefox
<EnglishStan> ok, i'll give it a whirl, i just wanted to know basically how to install apps on this
<mmport81> well that's basically it - not hard at all...
<EnglishStan> so if i download apps, does it need to be for Debian?
<jpatrick> No
<mmport81> sometimes debian apps will work
<mmport81> but v rarely
<mmport81> best just look out for ubuntu compatible apps
<EnglishStan> ok so i need to look for ubuntu/kubuntu apps?
<jpatrick> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<jpatrick> ^^
<hibatsu> how can I look at images in zips in zips in gwenview?
<mmport81> and generally you need to look out for repositories rather than single app intaller files
<hibatsu> (no typo)
<EnglishStan> this is really confusing, but i'll get there in the end :P
<mmport81> yeh it's a different system
<mmport81> it has its advantages tho
<mmport81> easy to keep everything uptodate, only need to look in one place to install most apps - which is nice
<samoura> hELLO i use ubuntu kubuntu and i dont find there  Gnome session manager ;(
<samoura> Using Gnome session manager. Select Applications (the Footer menu) -> Desktop Preferences -> Advanced -> Sessions and hit the Startup Programs tab. Click Add and browse to where you saved the above script and select it. Click OK. Hit the Current Sessions tab and click Apply. That's it. Remove this entry if you don't want XPlanet backgrounds any more.
<samoura> Call the script in an X11 startup script like /home/nazgul/xplanet-gnome.sh & . Do not omit the & .
<samoura> Invoke the script in a terminal :)
<samoura> i cant find nothing like this on my system
<abricot> =)
<samoura> help me please
<samoura> http://stef.tvk.rwth-aachen.de/~nazgul/linux-hacks.php
<samoura> #ubuntu'
<EnglishStan> Whats X Window?
<mmport81> X windows is the graphical part of "linux"
<mmport81> it's actually built on top of linux
<EnglishStan> so to run something fro X window, whats does that mena?
<mmport81> and kde is built on top of linux and x windows
<mmport81> are you getting some sort of error?
<EnglishStan> no, i am looking at installing yahoo and it says run the command fromm X window
<mmport81> it basically means don't be in text mode - or don't run something from the console
<mmport81> oh right
<mmport81> best thing is to use kopete
<mmport81> again in your k menu
<mmport81> it is like trillian
<mmport81> - integrates all chat things into one app
<mmport81> v nice app too :)
<mmport81> u can also use irc with it
<EnglishStan> i see it :
<EnglishStan> :D
<samoura> where  can i find System>>Preferences  please help help help help help help help
<samoura> i cant find it i use kde
<ricky_ds> I'm having some trouble with Samba shares on my kubuntu. Even though I configured it through the KDE-tools (meaning I did not create my own smb.conf) it doesn't work. If I create my own smb.conf, it doesn't work either. I have the samba package installed
<ricky_ds> samoura: you mean kMenu:System Settings?
<samoura> hmm is it?
<ricky_ds> samoura: what do you want to do?
<samoura> http://stef.tvk.rwth-aachen.de/~nazgul/linux-hacks.php read this
<samoura> i want to do this
<samoura> go dow and dow you lll see
<samoura> go down and down you lll see
<mmport81> samoura: on gnome tho???
<samoura> i have gnome
<samoura> no gnome
<samoura> i have ubuntu and kubuntu
<mmport81> well maybe u should ask on a channel with more gnome users
<samoura> i dont even find kMenu:System Settings? ;(
<samoura> help me please
<mmport81> that tutorial is for gnome
<samoura> Ohhhhhhh
<samoura> how do i get gnome ?
<samoura> ;S
<mmport81> you'll have a better chanc on 'gnome
<mmport81> #gnome
<stoned> samoura, if your samba share is working, you can simply start konqueuor or nautlius and do smb://pc/share
<mmport81>  sorry #ubuntu
<robotgeek_away> samoura: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ricky_ds> samoura: you mean xplanet or the camera thing?
<samoura> yes
<samoura> An error occurred while loading smb://pc/share:
<samoura> Internal Error
<samoura>  Please send a full bug report at http://bugs.kde.org
<samoura>  Unknown error condition in stat: Connection timed out
<samoura> samoura, if your samba share is working, you can simply start konqueuor or nautlius and do smb://pc/share
<samoura> An error occurred while loading smb://pc/share:
<samoura> Internal Error
<samoura>  Please send a full bug report at http://bugs.kde.org
<samoura>  Unknown error condition in stat: Connection timed out
<stoned> samoura, reset/remake the config file smb.conf.  make sure its as accurate as possible.  sudo smbpasswd -a username && smbclient -L pcwithshare
<stoned> tell me if that works yet
<stoned> also, make sure your windows machine has the SAME username as there is on linux
<stoned> and specify security = user in smb.conf
<stoned> if the windows username is same but without any password, just don't mention a password when accessing the share
<samoura> reset/remake the config file smb.conf.  make sure its as accurate as possible.  sudo smbpasswd -a username && smbclient -L pcwithshare  dont understand sorry ;/(
<stoned> samoura, go read documentation from samba.orog
<stoned> org*
<stoned> its not hard to setup samba shares.  we'renot gonna do it for you. iv;e seen you in 3 channels already asking this
<samoura> can you just say step by step match better i think ;( i like go in here and that and that kind of steps like to anderstand ;(
<stoned> no I cannot
<tecs> how do i turn off the changing off passwords kinda irritating since im the only one using this pc why do i need to change my password?
<stoned> its already out ther oen the net
<stoned> just search it
<samoura> what to search
<samoura> can i not do
<stoned> tecs, you want someone to telnet to your ip or ssh to your ip and user your username?
<stoned> now if you have a password, it makes it hard :)
<ricky_ds> stoned: I have to say, I'm not a noob and had lots of problems setting up samba on kubuntu. Now suddenly it's working, but I cannot tell you what I did differently this time
<tecs> i do have a password
<tecs> but the thing is
<tecs> i have to change it everynow and then
<stoned> tecs, security is a compromise
<stoned> learn to live with it
<tecs> is there a way?>
<stoned> security and convenience don't work well together
<samoura> what is the smbclient?
<stoned> samoura, install smbclient
<stoned> then man smbclient
<samoura> sudo  install smbclient ?
<samoura> in konsole
<stoned> sudo apt-get install
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~$  sudo apt-get install smbclient
<samoura> Password:
<samoura> Reading package lists... Done
<samoura> Building dependency tree... Done
<samoura> smbclient is already the newest version.
<samoura> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 97 not upgraded.
<samoura> and than what?
<stoned> seriously man
<stoned> search google and read
<stoned> try to understand how this works, then try to set it up
<stoned> you can't setup something you don't understand
<stoned> its impossible
<stoned> and i doubt anyone is going to take the time to do it for you
<stoned> you can check out #samba if you want
<stoned> but i think they will tell you the same thing
<stoned> 1:  make smb.conf
<visik7> a propors of sharing
<stoned> 2:  use smbpasswd to add a user
<stoned> 3:  use smbclient to test if the share works
<stoned> thats it
<stoned> 3 steps
<visik7> I've enabled simple sharing but when I right click on a folder it ask me for my password an display kcmshell 'fileshare' and I need to put the complete path of the folder
<visik7> do I need to relogin to get the change to take effect ?
<samoura> sudo apt-get ******* -a murk && smbclient -L pcwithshare                     smbclient<-what is this  and what is this -> pcwithshare
<squidy> tecs: kmenu > system > user manager, edit your user and then look at the password management options
<tecs> thnx so much
<samoura> i know the password
<samoura> and username
<samoura> i know the password and the username but i dont know this
<samoura> smbclient -L pcwithshare
<stoned> pswithshare == the name or ip of the computer that has the samba or windows share
<samoura> okei like 192.168.1.33 hmm?
<samoura> .)
<td> Hello, I'm really keen to try out XGL... so I've upgraded to Dapper Flight 4, but I'm a bit confused as to which of the various howto's I should be following! I'm using Kubuntu with an nVidia card, can anyone advise me?
<samoura> the ip of this computer
<robotgeek> !xgl
<samoura> hello i am redaing this http://us2.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/install.html  and i need help
<samoura> it says smb.conf and i did it in console
<K`uBo> I'm sorry
<_root_> hi
<ronaldson40> hi
<samoura> [16:19]  <samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~$ smb.conf
<samoura> [16:19]  <samoura> bash: smb.conf: command not found
<ronaldson40> I cannot play MP3 files on Amarok
<samoura> what is wrong
<jpatrick> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.13 Stopped
<squidy> you need to edit smb.conf in a text editor
<td> Btw how cool is Katapult :)
<samoura> but how
<rance> could someone tell me why my kubuntu box is making repeated connections to fiordland.ubuntu.com without my instructuions?
<ronaldson40> Ubuntu ran the Amarok Player fine It played MP3, however Kubuntu does not
<ronaldson40> how do i overcome this
<squidy> vi /etc/samba/smb.conf but i'm not going to explain how to use vi, so open it up in kate!!
<ronaldson40> I cant install VLC even
<ronaldson40> can someone help me
<td> sudo apt-get install vnc-common
<td> for vnc
<squidy> kate /etc/samba/smb.conf &
<hibatsu> how can I look at images in zips which are in zips in gwenview?
<mmport81> btw, any have any words about dapper - i haven't checked it out yet - stable already, any good features?
<hibatsu> !dapper
<ronaldson40> some who can help me?? Pleae have a private conv - Its urgent
<blackflag> hello all
<jpatrick> ronaldson40: install libgstreamer0.8-mad
<blackflag> I try to fax a document
<blackflag> I scanned wit a good resolution
<blackflag> but when I fax the document then there is a bad output
<blackflag> Is there a way to fax scanned documents with a good quality?
<blackflag> the recipient get a bad not readable fax
<ronaldson40> jpatrick I am getting an error when i try doing that
<mmport81> did u manage to get good results using windows?
<blackflag> I use halyfa in the lan
<mmport81> not readable sounds pretty bad
<blackflag> I dont have M$ in my LAN
<jpatrick> ronaldson40: what is it?
<ronaldson40> how do i do it
<mmport81> in my experience faxes are always pretty bad quality
<ronaldson40> I am a newbie ... Just installed Kubuntu 2days back
<samoura> iI want to install this crip linux i cant get speet on torrents takes 34 hr to download 600mb
<samoura> what the fuck is going on ;(Siasbhkasgdajsdhas
<mmport81> but not readable is another thing
<blackflag> you mean there is not a way to send faxes with good quality?
<samoura> i want to Remove this crip linux i cant get speed on torrents takes 34 hr to download 600mb
<squidy> format your hardrive then!!
<jpatrick> ronaldson40: K-menu -> System -> Konsole and type: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<samoura> i want to Remove this crip linux i cant get speed on torrents takes 34 hr to download 600mb
<samoura> i want to Remove this crip linux i cant get speed on torrents takes 34 hr to download 600mb
<samoura> i want to Remove this crip linux i cant get speed on torrents takes 34 hr to download 600mb
<samoura> how do i remove it
<td> Anyone had any problems with Adept on 6.04 flight 4? I've just done a fresh install (and done all the updates adept suggested), and Adept just doesnt load... it asks for my pword then nothing. I can run it from a konsole as myself (but as I am not root I can't do anything), but su'ing then running it, just seems to hang - no window ever opens. Never had any probs under 5.10... is this the price of being cutting edge ? :)
<ronaldson40> k
<mmport81> well it takes me about 1hr to dl 600mb
<Donvinzk> samoura: sudo rm -Rf /
<samoura> CAN YOU HELP ME PLEASE
<jpatrick> Donvinzk: lol
<squidy> nasty!!
<Donvinzk> to remove this crip linux
<samoura> nono
<Donvinzk> it is the thing to do, no ?
<ronaldson40> jpatrik  I am getting this
<ronaldson40> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<ronaldson40> Reading package lists... Done
<ronaldson40> Building dependency tree... Done
<ronaldson40> Package gstreamer0.8-mad is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ronaldson40> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ronaldson40> is only available from another source
<ronaldson40> E: Package gstreamer0.8-mad has no installation candidate
<robotgeek>   !paste
<jpatrick> ronaldson40: enable universe in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ronaldson40> k
<samoura> and can i than install window?
<jpatrick> robotgeek: ubotu's dead
<robotgeek> samoura: i already told you the other day
<kosh> samoura: you really should go back to windows or find someone locally that can help you, you seem to be running into problems that nobody else here has run into
<td> samoura: just install windows and delete everything off ur hd, if there is nothing u wana keep on it
<robotgeek> samoura: are you dual booting?
<td> windows install will do it for u
<samoura> [16:19]  <samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~$ smb.conf
<samoura> [16:19]  <samoura> bash: smb.conf: command not found
<kosh> although why torrents would run so slow I have no idea why
<kosh> robotgeek: I know I have tried to help him several times and he just would not follow instructions
<robotgeek> kosh: it's just that samoura is new
<mmport81> kosh: u r dualbooting?
<squidy> kate /etc/samba/smb.conf &
<samoura> i only need to setup a torrent
<samoura> and i want to know
<samoura> what torrent clint is the best?
<mmport81> kosh: maybe your linux is using a different ip, and ur router is stopping torrent ports
<robotgeek> samoura: ktorrent works nicely
<samoura> oke+
<samoura> do i have to configure like in window xp :P
<samoura> ?
<kosh> mmport81: I am not having the problem samoura is
<samoura> do i have to configure like in window xp :P
<mmport81> oops, alright
<td> No one got any clue about GLX or Adept on the latest build of Dapper?
<robotgeek> samoura: yes, i suppose
<samoura> okei
<samoura> i have installd
<samoura> where is it on my system?
<samoura> :P
<robotgeek> td: #ubuntu-xgl
<samoura>  what?
<td> ah thanku
<robotgeek> samoura: alt + f2, ktorrent
<td> @robotgeek: are u running dapper? if so, does your adept work?
<robotgeek> td: on and off
<samoura> NICEZZZZ THANKS ROBOTGEEK juhhh now i change my mine of removing it :D
<samoura> mind**
<robotgeek> i havent been able to reproduce the bug, and no else has encountered iy, till now td
<samoura> okei what port shude i open ?
<samoura> for ktorrent?
<td> robotgeek: cool, i'll dig around a bit. must be something on my system... odd bevause i have literally just ten mins ago done a clean install... and the adept updater opens fine. I'll have a look round anyway, cheers
<mmport81> can't quite remember
<mmport81> do a google search for it
<samoura> okei what port shude i open for ktorrent please tell me ?
<mmport81> i think u can set it in ktorrent also
<robotgeek> samoura: the defaults should be fine
<samoura> so i dont have to open a port?
<td> robotgeek: typical, soon as i say that, it opens fine :) nice look on the new version also
<mmport81> see how it works without
<robotgeek> td: see, exactly. i was never able to reporoduce it :)
<samoura> robotgeek help please SHUDE I dont have to open a port
<samoura> ?
<mmport81> u should
<mmport81> but u don't have to
<td> whats the stability like on flight4 do you know? I only really use linux for geeking around so not such a big deal, couldn't resist seeing what the new features are like :)
<robotgeek> samoura: yeah, no need to
<samoura> is it okei if i dont do i get up speed?
<robotgeek> td: it's fine, i am on dapper
<samoura> i am not ;(
<ziza> hello, how do I go into standby mode in KDE?
<mmport81> hehe - samoura, wait a bit until u go to dapper - otherwise u'll give this place no rest at all :)
<robotgeek> samoura: then you probably need port forwarding, look at www.portforward.com
<td> samoura : open ports 6881-6889 for both TCP and UDP i believe... I also had problems with BitTorrent under Linux, not used it for a while so dunno if it works yet but I can so no reason why it shouldn't do!
<samoura> and hey i have a dapper cd and allweyz frizzz when it is running the cd stopes on xserver-xorg;(
<samoura> i have installd all and the final stopes on xserver-xorg
<samoura> ;S
<samoura> and i have to reboot the computer ;S
<jpatrick> reboto?
<ubuntu> O_o
<robotgeek> td: mostly cause i think unpnp support
<ClayG> anyone know of an encryption method that i can use with gaim, but it still works with others that are using aimencrypt?
<samoura> robotgeek can you tell me where can i get the full divix dapper and install ?
<robotgeek> samoura: why are you running dapper?
<samoura> i want dapper
<samoura> ;S
<samoura> and i have a cd
<samoura> that i burned
<robotgeek> samoura: you are new to linux, please don't use dapper
<samoura> and cd installs all but in the final frizz on xserver-xorg ?
<samoura> dapper is good right? why cant i get it ;S
<robotgeek> samoura: dapper is experimental, it will break. and you will not be able to fix it on your own
<samoura> jeje your just trying to scar me :D
<robotgeek> no samoura, i am not trying to scare you
<samoura> why do you use it?
<robotgeek> samoura: i use it for testing, i can find my way around without a gui.
<samoura> okei ;S
* pahlooka nods at robotgeek
* robotgeek goes for a smoke
<samoura> what port is the best than for ktorrent ?
<samoura> okei ;S
<samoura> hello can i play video games ?
<samoura> hello can i play video games ?
<tid-wave> yes you can
<samoura> every video games
<tid-wave> what video card do you have ?
<samoura> ge force fx
<samoura> can i play gta san andreas for pc ?
<squidy> no
<tid-wave> you can only play games that have linux versions
<samoura> what kind of games than?
<Letherian> Wtf, i thought apt-get installed all the dependencies by itself....why do i get a dependency error when installing something using "sudo apt-get install ****"?
<tid-wave> quake 3 for example
<tid-wave> even doom 3 i believe
<Letherian> I got Neverwinter Nights working yesterday ;)
<tid-wave> there are some nice free open source games
<tid-wave> yes NWN
<Letherian> Half-Life i believe would work
<Letherian> WoW even
<tid-wave> samoura: what kind of games do you want ?
<robotgeek> Letherian: can you paste the whole error to pastebin
<samoura> actions cars
<samoura> and a litl bit sex:D
<Letherian> will do
<samoura> can i play counter strike
<samoura> ?
<Letherian> i think so
<tid-wave> yes with Cedega .. maybe even wine works
<Letherian> www.linuxgamers.net
<Letherian> a cedega guide + extra snacks there :)
<samoura> thanks
<samoura> i was gonna ask about it :P
<Letherian> :p
<tid-wave> look on http://www.happypenguin.org for a list of games
<Letherian> I got WoW working with Wine btw
<samoura>  http://www.happypenguin.org sucks
<Letherian> There, robotgeek
<samoura> is there a site that are pc linux games
<Letherian> Well, it's only Linux-games there, isn't it?
<samoura> i need a list of games that i can play ;(
<samoura> is there a site that are pc linux games
<Letherian> transgamers.net
<Letherian> check there, all the games you can run with cedega are there
<samoura> is there a site that are pc linux games
<samoura> that i can buy games and play on my computer ;S
<Letherian> www.linuxgames.com
<samoura> i have over 43 pc games that i cant play ;S
<samoura>  www.linuxgames.com sucks there are no games just a site
<Letherian> Get cedega or wine then
<samoura> i dont see no games +
<Letherian> sudo apt-get install wine
<tid-wave> lol
<samoura> hmm nice
<tid-wave> everything sucks
<Letherian> hehe
<samoura> thanks man :D
<Letherian> I really wanna try Savage/Savage 2, anyone tried it?
<Acksaw> im off
<Acksaw> bye
<samoura> letherian how do i see the games after installing the wine
<Letherian> you can't
<Letherian> open a console
<samoura> please i need a list og games that i can buy and play
<samoura> and than?
<Letherian> then you write : wine /path/to/the/game/thegamesexefile
<samoura> after open console
<Letherian> just experiment with it
<Letherian> The worst thing that can happen is that you have to reinstall, that's how you learn ;)
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~$ wine /path/to/the/game/thegamesexefile
<samoura> wine: creating configuration directory '/home/samoura/.wine'...
<samoura> okei and than?
<Letherian> ...
<Letherian> If you want to play "Neverwinter nights" and it is in /nwn
<Letherian> then you write : wine /nwn/nwn.exe
<Letherian> get it+
<Letherian> ?
<tid-wave> samoura: http://icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php     filter the license to 'commercial'
<tid-wave> and you'll have your list
<squidy> http://www.winehq.com/
<samoura> match better
<samoura> man
<samoura> http://icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php    okei what is this ?
<samoura> some freaky virus
<tid-wave> a list of games
<tid-wave> icculus.org is a popular linux game site
<samoura> NICE THANKS
<Letherian> Ahhh, fuck, i can feel the tequila in my mouth after yesterday :S
<Letherian> Bye guys
<kmon> Anyone knows if kate has tabs?
<klugez> kmon: it sort of has as a plugin
<klugez> what's wrong with its document list?
<kmon> I'm more used to tabs
<kmon> I've installed kate-plugins
<kmon> but can't figure out how to use them
<klugez> kmon: there's a "plugins" place in preferences
<klugez> can't give you exact directions :(
<klugez> or i could, but finnish directions probably wouldn't help much :)
<kmon> klugez: yes, but there's the same plugins listed as before installing the package....
<kmon> no new plugins appear
<klugez> the tab bar extension is not on the list?
<kmon> nope
<klugez> have you restarted kate after installing the plugins?
<kmon> yes
<raf256> ktosia: hey
<klugez> hmm
<kmon> I'm going to reboot...
<kmon> to see if it helps
<Snake__> Hey guys how do I unmount this
<Snake__> snake@Laptop:~$ sudo umount //server/Music
<Snake__> Password:
<Snake__> umount: /home/snake/Music: device is busy
<Snake__> umount: /home/snake/Music: device is busy
<Snake__> Someone?
<_b> same if u do umount /dev/hdbwhatever ?
<Snake__> ......
<Snake__> oh man
<Snake__> Thanks
<Snake__> :)
* Snake__ stupid moment
<_b> :) glad to contribute
<archis> hi - I've got a question about mounting devices on the desktop
<archis> I've installed kubuntu via gnome
<_marc> ya?
<archis> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<archis> I've set up my fstab
<archis> and everything shows up fine in /media
<archis> but only the drive I'm booing from shows up on the desktop
<archis> (I'm booting from a USB drive)
<archis> and the main HD doesn't show but it's in /media
<Satsuma> Bonjour  tous
<Satsuma> oups sorry, hello everybody
<archis> when I try mount /dev/hda1
<tarmath> hi
<_marc> welcome to kde... kde at default does not show any drives on the desktop.
<archis> OK but I set that in System Settings
<archis> 'show HD on desktop'
<td_> sorry for the newb question, i just did a free reinstall of kubuntu and cant remember for the life of me, which package do i need to play mp3s in amarok? using xine engine by default but that can be changed..
<td_> *fresh reinstall
<td_> i shall trade that knowledge for the secret of getting xgl working ;)
<LeeJunFan> td_: I think libmad0
<archis> Desktop > Behaviour > Show HD on desktop but still doesn't
<Mrono> I just realised I was in the ubuntu channel instead of the kubuntu
<Mrono> lol
<archis> thoughts?
<tarmath> archis... only this much was fine when i was on other distros but for kubuntu I tried the same and still couldnt get the icons... I belive they might've modified this
<tarmath> I didnt look up how to make it work though, you might want to google for stuff like kubuntu hard drive icons or whatever
<archis> ah. I thought it might be sth trivial enough to put into a sentence or two..
<tarmath> td_: the information you're looking for must be the easiest information to find on ubuntu/kubuntu out there... look for the ubuntu starter's guide. they'll describe in details want you want right now, and what you're most likely to want right after that
<coolio10> how do i change directory?
<coolio10> it wont work for me
<_marc> hmmm i did not even know that was possible... i usually acces my files through konqueror it has a nice tabbed treeview that gives you acces to filesystem / devices /rootfolder and many more
<coolio10> im doing cd /home.username/desktop but wont work
<tarmath> coolio, try /home/username/Desktop
<ryanakca> hmmm... just a question... I dont want to start a big debate, but what is the "best" programming language for linux according to the following criteria: Easy to Learn, Easy to Use, Universality (used most to write the programs in the ubuntu repository)
<_marc> try cd /home/username/Desktop
<tarmath> and use tab-completion so you dont get lost looking for a directory that doesnt exist
<tarmath> ryanakca: it depends on the size of the application and what it does, there's no best programming language for everything
<coolio10> it wont change i just done pwd and it still at the same directory
<coolio10> i done cd /home/coolio10/Desktop but pwd still says /home/coolio10
<tarmath> does "ls" show a directory named Desktop?
<archis> _marc: I'm just giving kde a spin so I'm wondering about the navigation
<coolio10> yes
<td_> tarmath: yea found it now, was just being lazy :)
<tarmath> td_: :)
<archis> the other HD doesn't show in konqueror either, just the local drive I botted from
<tarmath> archis: is it mounted?
<archis> so yes everything is in /media and I can open it there
<archis> but it's not in konqueror or on the desktop. that must be simple, no?
<tarmath> you can always create a shortcut icon
<coolio10> #tarmath is it suppose to show anything in console cause mine stays black and says finish when i do cd /home/coolio10/Desktop
<tarmath> archis: second button on the desktop... create new... link to device...
<tarmath> it's not supposed to say "finish"...
<_marc> lol amazing now I can try that on for size... lol I am so maniacal about a clean desktop that I never even tried that or notice it...
<archis> tarmath: excellent, that's what I was looking for. thanks
<samoura> OKEI I AM NOW WERY SUER i want to remove linux how do i remove linux ? ?
<archis> really simple too...
<tarmath> coolio10: where are you, in konsole?
<tarmath> archis: yes... :P
<samoura> OKEI I AM NOW WERY SUER i want to remove linux how do i remove linux ? ?
<_marc> I am so glad that the trashcan now is a part of the panel that i switched from Debian to Kubuntu because the bloody Etch broke once more....
<tarmath> lol
<Snake__> samoura: you reformat the hard drive
<samoura> how?
<Snake__> samoura: what do you plan to install as a OS?
<Snake__> XP?
<_marc> to remove linux become root and do cd / && rm -rf *
<samoura> i want to installl windows xp burned cd
<Snake__> manveru: that does work
<Snake__> _marc: **
<Snake__> !realworld
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Snake__
<Snake__> WTF! who removed it!!
<samoura> i want to installl windows xp burned cd
<samoura> How do i remove linux ?
<largo42> samoura, http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=247804
<Snake__> samoura: I seen you the first time. When you put that in, just tell it to reformat the whole drive
<Snake__> _marc: check this out, I just did this last night https://wiki.ubuntu.com/rmroot
<_marc> lol its that i do not much on irc or did so how do you guys send me all them red lines? fyi i am horsing arround with Konversaation
<coolio10> #tarmath im in konsole
<Mrono> nice
<Snake__> Mrono: ya like that? hehe
<Mrono> gj
<archis> tarmath: how about permissions for devices you add like this?
* Snake__ might digg it, since he never seen it before
<archis> ntfs volumes for example
<Mrono> _marc, huh
<_b> !ntfs
<ubotu> I guess ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<samoura> http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=247804 this stupid redme doesnt help it is like they speaking AFGANISTAN
<klugez> _marc: nobody colors the messages, your client just highlights them because they have your name on it
<samoura> i dont anderstand
<samoura> can i use mv from console or some ;(
<_b> lolol just plug in the xp cd and when asked u format
<Snake__> samoura: I just told you
<Snake__> samoura: when you put the XP disk in, just tell it to format teh whole CD drive using NTFS
<osh_> samoura: If you want to get help removing linux and installing windows, don't you think you should be in the channel #windows or something?
<samoura> jea but the cd frizzz
<samoura> after i say fromat
<samoura> omg
<osh_> samoura: I'm sure they can help.
<samoura> this cracked linux
<osh_> samoura: "cracked" linux?
<_b> installation locks up ?
<Snake__> samoura: join ##windows they will help ya
<archis> ..do the settings in Desktop > add device override what you've specified in fstab?
<samoura> this cracked linux
<samoura> ##windows
<samoura> #windows
<osh_> samoura: type /j #windows
<Snake__> samoura: /j ##windows
* gamma rolls his eyes
<Snake__> osh_: ##windows is better ;)
<Mrono> of right
<voicu> it's really interesting that microsoft has a special "how to remove linux" section... how low can they get?
<Mrono> for me it's fre'#windows
<Snake__> voicu: they do??
<osh_> Snake__: what's ##windows then?
<klugez> voicu: not really low, it mentions that windows and linux can coexist on the same computer!
<_marc> lol Snake__ I never thought one acutally would ever try stuff like that... I almost P'd in me knickers.
<Snake__> osh_: its a windows channel, but IMHO they have better help than #window
<voicu> Snake__: yeah, i found some link once
<osh_> voicu: It's not strange. There are hundreds of HOWTO's on how to remove windows and install Linux.
<osh_> Snake__: Ah.
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> thats amazing
<voicu> osh_: yeah, but it's not linux the one that has a monopoly...
<Snake__> as if anyone running linux needs help uninstalling it........*cough cough*
<samoura> WINDOW XP IS THE BEST : but i vill still learn more about linux
<Snake__>  /kick samoura
<Snake__> hehe
<samoura> so i vill see you after 2 hr
<_b> :)
<_marc> hmmmm well removing linux with a command fine... but i have yet to find a windows fdisk that can handle anything else then fat or ntfs
<LeeJunFan> samoura: until you do learn linux you havn't earned the right to say windows XP is best.
<Snake__> Agreed
<gamma> also agree :P
<osh_> samoura: Your opinion. I think you might be in a minority here though. ;-)
<samoura> jea what evaha
<Snake__> LeeJunFan: BUT ZOMG THERES n0 MP3 CODECS ITSUCKS!!!
<Mrono> i'm still with him in that miiinority
<LeeJunFan> hehe, I'm playing mp3's right now.
<Mrono> grrrr, stupid keyboard repeat rate
<voicu> Snake__: there are mp3 codecs
<Snake__> voicu: No crap, I was mocking ubuntu noobs
<gamma> voicu: where?!?! O?MG
<Snake__> I had a friend say that to me yesterday, he was flipping out because his mp3s wouldn't play
<voicu> Snake__: ok, ok :)
<Snake__> Im like "DUDE Clam down!"
<gamma> voicu: jking :P
<Snake__> "OMG UBUNTU LIEK S9X CUZ TEH MP3S AN STUFF"
<LeeJunFan> difference between windows and linux is that the users take different things for granted and get confused by "the other side" not being able to do something.
<_marc> Ow who says XP is best never ran 2k... i still regret the downgrade to xp from win2k.. and i never regreted mkreiserfs from my windo(hze)s partition
<LeeJunFan> ie. linux doesn't play mp3's w/o modifications, linux doesn't crash.
<voicu> i just changed from windows to linux and i'm a little edgy when someone says linux is bad :P
<tarmath> archis: permissions for ntfs/vfat are set in the fstab
<gamma> linux has virtual desktops, windows doesn't :P
<Mrono> true
<Snake__> Hehe
* osh_ doesn't really care. When sh*t breaks in linux I can fix it. Not so in windows. That's why I use lInux. YMMV.
<Snake__> Linux has CLI..windows doesnt >: )*
<LeeJunFan> right, all those little things are the learning gap.
<Snake__> *useful CLI
<gamma> osh_: you can fix anything in windows by a reinstall :P
<osh_> gamma: That's not fixing.
<voicu> linux is opensource, windows isn't... i rest my case :P
<LeeJunFan> osh_: agreed, because you can get to the core of the OS in linux things can be figured out, windows is like a car with the hood welded shut.
<gamma> osh_: in the windows world it is ;)
<Snake__> Wait heres the best one............. FREE > $200!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<_marc> root@server:~ # uptime
<_marc>  19:18:53 up 73 days, 19:42,
<archis> tarmath: ok but I'm asking because it gives you permissions and a read only click box again when you're adding volumes to the desktop like this
<tarmath> coolio10: still there? have you fixed your problem?
<gamma> _marc: wow
<Snake__> _marc: sheesh.....linuX?
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> :)
<_marc> damn kernel upgrade from debian...
<osh_> All OS'es are crap. Linux is free crap. ;-)
<Snake__> osh_: thank you
<_marc> actually a security update... but still
<Snake__> That was perfect
<voicu> _marc: a windows installation on my computer never lasted that long
<_marc> it would be almost 10 months now
<archis> just want to make sure it's safe to mount ntfs like that.
<Snake__> Alright guys, im out to take a shower
<_marc> you can mount ntfs just as long as you mount it read only
<_b> whats the fuss about ntfs write support ?
<_marc> its all you need to copy your files to prepare to format that partition to ext3 or sumfing sensible
<tarmath> archis: creating a link to a hard drive doesnt change the permissions of it. the contextual box only shows you some info for the drive
<osh_> _b: It's somewhat unsafe since it's reverse-engineered.
<orion_fr_24_> !ssh
<samoura> mrono are you chickin child ? bough boughbough!!
<ubotu> I guess ssh is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto
<samoura> mrono are you chickin child ? bough boughbough!!
<_b> yes i heard but have someone experience real problems use write ?
<Mrono> someone kick him please
<tarmath> lol
<_marc> doh my wife read that kick line and actually did..
<Mrono> lmao
<Mrono> sorry _marc
<tarmath> _b: it just means nobody will be surprised nor will feel any kind of sympathy if you ever come saying omg I lost my data on my ntfs volume when i wrote this or that
<Thedek> I've both blown an NTFS drive by writing to it and fixed a "windows unrecoverable drive" by writing to NTFS from Linux. =P
<_marc> nvm i consider it fplay... >:)
<archis> tarmath: I guess I'm saying it shows read&write in the properties for an ntfs drive -- even if it doesn't really change anything as long as you've set things up propoerly in fstab which I have..
<_b> hehe :)
<Mrono> you know what they say, it's a good thing when a chick hits you
<_david> hey, what should I install to get c syntax highlighting in vim?
<Mrono> <fre'samoura> Mrono you dont know match about computer so why cant you just leave me alone OMg sick kid
<Mrono> lmao
<Mrono> idiot
<klugez> _david: vim?
<tarmath> _david: type :syntax on
<_marc> but now sumfing different.... is arts causing my skype to sound like I am talking out of a bucket covered with a blanket. (everone else sounds like that also..) if yes can I use esd for kde soundsystem without breaking amarok?
<_david> hey thanks, it works
<p_k> hi
<_david> and what to compile it with gcc? I have gcc installed but it gives an error
<tarmath> _david: unless you put the command in a .vimrc file in your home folder you'll have to type it again each time
<_david> ok, thanks tarmath, I will put it in ~/.vimrc
<klugez> _marc: amarok can use multiple sound systems, see it's settings
<p_k> i compiled and installed the kde-theme "lipstick" - but nothing happened :/ ( maybe not activated? )
<tarmath> _david: if you do make a vimrc file, drop the ":"
<Mrono> heh
<tarmath> _david: and use "syntax enable" instead
<_david> ok thanks
<Mrono> p_k I did that as well and nothing happened
<p_k> ...
<LeeJunFan> owell, off to get mysql replication working right so I can move a server.
<_david> tarmath: it works
<p_k> synaptic also says "installed"
<Thedek> anyone here use synergy?
<tarmath> _david: you may not like the colors used, there are many colorscheme. try them out and find one you like
<_david> and for compiling, I remember there was some overlay package to get c/c++ compiling going, but I forgot the name
<_david> tarmath: ok, but I think I like this one :)
<p_k> Mrono - do you have it @ your "theme-manager" ?
<Mrono> p_k: nope
<ryanakca> what's the most "popular" programming language for linux and what's the language that's easiest to learn (other than html :P)
<tarmath> ryanakca: try python
<p_k> "easy to learn" -> php :P
<orion_fr_24_> XGL is shit !!
<tarmath> lol
<_david> ryanakca: c is I think the most populair but I woul suggest something like python/ruby
<klugez> C has a pretty steep learning curve
<klugez> and you have to play with it a long time before you can do something useful
<p_k> any ideas for "lipstick" install plz? :/
<Skrot> orion_fr_24_: xgl isn't done yet.
<Skrot> Or ready if you will
<Skrot> p_k: as in the style?
<p_k> synaptic says "installed" -.-
<p_k> anything about an "activation"?
<tarmath> p_k: its not because it's installed that it's turned on
<Mrono> p_k go get crystal
<Mrono> kde-look.org
<ryanakca> kk... I'm looking for something for my grade 9 "credit" that would be a project on my own, seeing that our computer teachers teach stupid things like using paint, ms word, ms excel, etc... so python vs php (I've done basics in php.. its ok...) vs C
<tarmath> ryanakca: forget about c or php
<ryanakca> kk
<p_k> Mrono but i want to see lipstick :P
<ryanakca> python it is 
<tarmath> ryanakca: go for python, quick, easy, beautiful, powerful
<p_k> tarmath how can i "turn it on"???
<Mrono> crystal is just as good as lipstic
<sylvian> Hi, I want  to install Tellico but I get dependency problems. Isn't tellico in teh kde 3.5.1 rep from Kubuntu? This is my sources.list http://pastebin.com/573583 and apt is complaining about libkcal2a
<ryanakca> kk... I'll go looking for a good learn python book seeing that I hate learning from a webpage...
<Mrono> p_k http://mrono.net/main/photos/computer/desktop02232006.png
<Mrono> that's crystal
<tarmath> p_k: dude go in the kde settings then appearance and style or something like that and choose it over the one which is being used right now then "apply"
<p_k> its not there...
<tarmath> ryanakca: you dont need a book, read the tutorial and you'll be up and running before you know it
<p_k> thats what im talkin about :)
<p_k> Mrono does crystal appear after "installation"?
<Mrono> yeah
<tarmath> p_k: oh you mean it's not in the list?
<Arcanimus> Hello :)
<p_k> oh damn
<p_k> i searched @ "theme-manager" all the time -.-
<tarmath> p_k: dude what distro are you on anyway, kubuntu has lipstick on as default
<p_k> yes, sorry ;)
<ryanakca> tarmath: tutorial...
<tarmath> ryanakca: www.python.org
<sylvian> Can't anyone just take a look at my sources.list and tell me if it's impossible for me to get tellico?
<Thedek> apt-cache search tellico
<sylvian> Yeah, it's in the reps, but I get a dependency problem. And I thought Tellcio was a part of kubuntus reps?
<Thedek> I'm pretty sure it's in universe.
<sylvian> Okey, so no way of using it with KDE 3.5.1 without uninstalling pretty much half of KDE then?
<Thedek> No clue, never tried it.
<Skrot> sylvian: get it from source?
<sylvian> Skrot: That's what I'm going to do now. Just thought I'd try asking here once first in case someone new a smarter wa. thanks anyway :-)
<Al-Daja> how to put kubuntu has principal and leave ubuntu?
<ryanakca> does BIND/named create a domain name, or does it just say godric.uk.eu.org is at 24.226.20.171?
<tarmath> ryanakca: only domain registrars can create/register domain names
<ryanakca> tarmath: ok. how do you tell if the domain you registered here works... http://eu.org/
<ryanakca> like how do you make it work... so that when I type http://godric.uk.eu.org it goes to http://24.226.20.171
<_b> u shud have recived some type of notifcation if u register
<tarmath> first if you really want to manage your own dns server for your domain you have either have a static ip or a dynamic provided that you can easily tell the registrar that your ip has changed, or by using another service in between
<tarmath> ryanakca: only then can your dns server be effective
<tarmath> ryanakca: now Im not going to explain to you how to set up a dns server because I wouldn't truy help you by doing so. setting up a dns server isnt all too easy depending on the complexity of your network
<tarmath> ryanakca: the only way to get out of it is to read on it and learn how it works
<ryanakca> tarmath: I've tried installing a dns server... it's like sticking your hand into the fire... its nasty... that's why I gave up... is there a way to configure your domain name without having to install bind/dns?
<tarmath> ryanakca: of course, use a free service
<samoura> I LOVE linux ujjhhh Rocks
<tarmath> ryanakca: there are plenty of free dynamic or static dns service out there easy to use
<samoura> #ubuntu
<tarmath> samoura: what is .is? which country?
<samoura> :P i can play all my games pc games
<samoura> :P
<samoura> i have 45 pc games and i connot play and with a litl help i can
<samoura> play all the games
<tarmath> im just curious
<samoura> NOTEVENTIME thanks so match man
<squidy> ryanakca: http://www.everydns.net/ free dns service seem reliable
<samoura> i can play gta san andreas and half life 2 :P
<samoura> not you guys
<samoura> and more steam games
<tarmath> iceland
<samoura> yess why?
<tarmath> samoura: we can with wine...
<samoura> jeje you cant play cs:SOURCE ?
<tarmath> samoura: of course... since it went out
<samoura> jeje i can play all my games it is like dream come true
<samoura> gnome is the best linux
<tarmath> yep
<samoura> tarmath you use gnome?
<tarmath> nope
<tarmath> you're lost now heh?
<tarmath> hehehe
<samoura> :P get it by installing sudo agt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<samoura> i am learning fast :D
<samoura> i started been in linux 2 days :D
<tarmath> im sure you are :)
<ryanakca> ick... gnome... :P
<Snake__> Ew gnome??
<samoura> sudo apt-get install skype  is the best
<samoura> but i dont know what port is the best for ktorrent ?
<Snake__> samoura: any port but default
<samoura> snake thanks
<samoura> yeah i have opend gnome is just like window xp :P
<samoura> kubuntu it is to hard
<Snake__> how is gnome more like windows??
<samoura> i know more about it
<weedar> it crashes
<Snake__> LOL weedar !!
<samoura> like the desktop rocks
<Snake__> Beh KDE for life
<samoura>  ;;D
<_b> !porn
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _b
<Snake__> !realworld
<ubotu> rumour has it, realworld is this is what happens when you type a deadly command in konsole. -- DO NOT TYPE THIS IT WILL KILL YOUR SYSTEM -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/rmroot
<Snake__> Hehe
<_b> some porn is needed :)
<Snake__> Naw
<Snake__> !love
<ubotu> Love is a snowmobile racing across the tundra, which suddenly flips over, pinning you underneath.  At night, the ice weasels come.
<angasule> !PSM
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, angasule
<angasule> !mozilla
<ubotu> angasule: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Snake__> angasule: whatcha lookin for?
<Dasnipa`> there is a channel for playing with the bot...
<angasule> Snake__: I want to use googlepages, but konqueror isn't supported and mozilla asks for PSM (personal security manager)
<ryanakca> lol
<jpatrick> Snake__: ha
<Snake__> jpatrick: ?
<Snake__> Which one? Lol
<jpatrick> the rmroot thing
<Snake__> jpatrick: That was my ss, im quite proud of it :)
<jpatrick> Snake__: "the help still works"
<Snake__> :)
<jpatrick> Snake__: so you're on the docs too? Cool
<Snake__> yea
<ayarov> Hello
<ayarov> ;)
<angasule> dapper comes out in april?
<Dasnipa`> 4 -24 or something
<Snake__> angasule: april 10th
<Snake__> I think
<jpatrick> Snake__: proper command would be 'sudo -rf /'
<Snake__> jpatrick: well mine works too......right?
<Snake__> lol
<angasule> can't wait
<phasegen> Anyone good with deep system stuff?
<phasegen> my system clock keeps running ahead about 2-3 minutes a day
<gamma> does koffice open powerpoint files perfectly like openoffice?
<Dasnipa`> phasegen, so set up autoupdate on the system clock
<phasegen> how so?
<Dasnipa`> right click on the time and adjust time/date and then theres a dialog for auto updates
<Dasnipa`> oh wait on kde
<Dasnipa`> 1 sec let me figure out how to do it with kde
<phasegen> ok
<ryanakca> hmmm... a hostname is ns1.everydns.net   and a netaddress would be 64.158.219.3    right?
<Acksaw> gys
<Acksaw> on nero
<Acksaw> which option do i use to burn an .iso
<Acksaw> nero express
<Snake__> jpatrick: when did you join the team??
<phasegen> Acksaw: burn from image file
<jpatrick> Snake__: yesterday :P
<Snake__> jpatrick: haha nice
<Snake__> jpatrick: how good are you with python?
<jpatrick> ok
<Dasnipa`> phasegen, its adjust time and date, and then you check the box on top that says set date and time automatically
<Snake__> Hmm where did you learn it?
<jpatrick> python.org docs
* Snake__ nods
<ryanakca> hmmm... a hostname is ns1.everydns.net   and a netaddress would be 64.158.219.3    right?
<ryanakca> hmmm... I dunno... python.org docs vs book...
<Acksaw> im doing it on disc image projec
<Acksaw> but it says
<Snake__> jpatrick: what is this moodin thing??
<Acksaw> the nero installation contains an image of bootable floppy disk
<Acksaw> any ideas?
<jpatrick> Snake__: splash screen engine
<phasegen> Dasnipa`: I've tried it, and it still doesn't auto-update, I have to go in and tell it manually.  That feature has been on for more than a month...
<Snake__> jpatrick: does it do anything cooler than the default?
<ryanakca> am I right?
<jpatrick> Snake__: hell yes!!
<Snake__> Like?..how much can a splash screen do?? lol
<phasegen> Dasnipa`:  Would it help to log-in as root and set it there?
<samoura> phasegen You Can't Always Get What You Want
<Acksaw> can someone help me?
<jpatrick> Snake__: install it and drool
<Snake__> jpatrick: where can I get it
<jpatrick> repos
<jpatrick> it's in dapper main
<Acksaw> guys
<Acksaw> Can i get some help
<phasegen> Acksaw: you're already beyond me, if you're making a boot image for a cd from a floppy image...
<Dasnipa`> phasegen, you just have to type in your root pass to make that change
<Snake__> Lol
<Dasnipa`> phasegen, it prompts for it
<Snake__> jpatrick: ahh..I need breezy
<jpatrick> backports then
<ryanakca> hmmm... a hostname is ns1.everydns.net   and a netaddress would be 64.158.219.3    right?
<Snake__> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Acksaw> phasegen
<phasegen> Dasnipa`:  I did that and it doesn't update unless I go in and do it every time I notice it's run ahead.  It won't do it automatically
<Acksaw> im trying to burn the kubuntu amd 64 iso
<phasegen> Acksaw:  It should burn then, by telling it to burn a cd/dvd from an image file, then directing it to the .iso you downloaded
<Acksaw> yes ive done that
<Acksaw> but, on this
<Snake__> jpatrick: whats the backports repos...I cant find it
<Snake__> !backports
<ubotu> backports is probably Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<Snake__> hehe
<Snake__> :)
<jpatrick> :P
<Snake__> I'm listening to: Dragon Force - Fury Of The Storm (0:42 / 6:47)
<Snake__> I love these guys
<Acksaw> The Nero installation contains an image of bootable floppy disk, which will be used to make your disk bootable. You can select a boot locale, which will prepare the appropriate country code page and keyboard layout for included DOS
<Acksaw> thats what it says phasegen
<Acksaw> ive selected English UK
<Acksaw> im guessing i just proceed
<phasegen> Acksaw: you don't need to make the image bootable.  It's already bootable, just burn the image, all by itself
<Acksaw> thats what im trying to do
<Acksaw> on nero express
<Acksaw> i selected data disc
<Acksaw> then bootable data disc
<jpatrick> Snake__: done?
<phasegen> Acksaw:  don't select bootable disc.  Just data disk
<Acksaw> i hear that wont work?
<ronaldson40> I have three computers, two of which run on Windows XP and the one I am using on Kubuntu. Initially I was having problems seeing my comp on the ones runnin windows xp. However i installed samba sever it worked in the sense that now I am displayed in the workgroup. But when I click my computer from windows xp I am asked to enter a password
<samoura> Tupac Shakur is alive
<Snake__> jpatrick: nope
<Snake__> hehe
<phasegen> it'll work
<Acksaw> i might aswell try
<Acksaw> its a cd-rw
<samoura> Tupac shakur is alive torn on cnbc or cnn
<Snake__> jpatrick: talkin to a old friend while im doin this
<phasegen> Acksaw, just try it, though I do recommend a cd-r
<ronaldson40> I dont know of any password that I set when I make the folder shareable
<Acksaw> a cd-rw should work
<Acksaw> if it doesnt i can re-write over it
<squidy> ronaldson40:  try leaving it blank, just hit return
<phasegen> Acksaw: cd-rw's aren't known for their reliability as boot disc's
<ronaldson40> still its asking for password
<Acksaw> well, i installed windows using one
<ronaldson40> i tried pressin esc but nothin happns
<Acksaw> well, a mate did...
<squidy> ronaldson40: well you could set a password for the user on your linux box
<Acksaw> might aswell give it ago
<phasegen> Acksaw: Give it a go, it can't hurt
<Acksaw> aye
<ronaldson40> i am using the root account
<Acksaw> made a 10gb partition, if i really like kubuntu, ill expand it
<Acksaw> or just unistall windows
<Sagan> anybody uses gcj and swingWT?
<squidy> ronaldson40: smbpaswd root
<phasegen> I quit running windows once I got Cedega
<ronaldson40> do i enter this at the terminal
<ronaldson40> ??
<squidy> yeah and it will ask you to enter a new password
<Snake__> jpatrick: okay I got it..how do I use it??
<jpatrick> Snake__: Apperance -> Splash Screen in System Settings or whatever
<phasegen> Acksaw: good luck with it.
<phasegen> later folks...
<ronaldson40>  ronaldson40: smbpaswd root - Could u explain what this means.... I am a newbie...
<Snake__> jpatrick: whats so amazing about that..
<squidy> ronaldson40: sorry your basically setting a samba password for the user root
<ronaldson40> k
<jpatrick> Snake__: choose a theme of it (moodinKDE) and press test
<squidy> ronaldson40: if yuo wana setup a password for another user then
<Snake__> jpatrick: where do I choose the theme? Im in the splash screen, and i tested it..its not that ZOMG MAAZINGG!!
<squidy> ronaldson40: sudo smbpasswd user
<jpatrick> Snake__: :P
<ronaldson40> I jusy want to be able to access the shares without this complication
<ronaldson40> is that possible
<samoura> what host will be your spong server?  i am trying to install somthing and this pups up in terminal console (Konsole
<squidy> yes, but i must confess i'm no expert on samba you would need to edit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<squidy> and find the section relating to your shares and make it guest readable i think!
<ronaldson40> let me try
<jurb> Does anyone know how i can change wich url a new tab in konqueror displays by default?
<Snake__> jpatrick: i wish I could change the background
<squidy> ronaldson40: you should be ablle to doi from the gui in kde
<Snake__> Hey fingerprint is cool
<jurb> instead of about:blank
<squidy> ronaldson40: kmenu > system settings > sharing > filesharing , then edit the seeting for your share
<ronaldson40> I have enabled simple sharing
<ronaldson40> and i have set the option to allow all user to create shares
<squidy> ronaldson40: have you actually added a share?
<ronaldson40> yes
<ronaldson40> I am sharing a folder /root/Desktop/SHARE
<ronaldson40> I have made it public and writable
<squidy> have a look the  users tab,, under the more samba options when you edit the share
<squidy> on mine root seems to be denied by default
<ronaldson40> there is none under the user sectio
<ronaldson40> section
<samoura> what is spong server
<samoura> for gods of sake lets Eat some kake
<squidy> can you connect to the share on the linux box, from a terminal
<squidy> i.e smbclient //servername/sharename
<ronaldson40> let me try
<ronaldson40> yes i am able to open it
<ronaldson40> i can see two folders SHARE AND HOME
<ronaldson40> but when i click it says that these folders do not exist
<Plouj_> yo
<Plouj_> has anyone here re-compiled their *ubuntu kernel?
<samoura> what is DNS server is it geway ip ?
<samoura> what is DNS server is it geway ip ?
<Plouj_> samoura: once only, please
<Plouj_> samoura: its not a gateway ip
<squidy> sorry how are you doing this? the clicking bit
<samoura> what is it
<samoura> 192.168.1.1
<ronaldson40> yes
<samoura> hmm ?
<Plouj_> no
<Plouj_> dns would be something your ISP asssigns to you
<Snake__> http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b211/hCwAngel/i%20hate%20ms/ms_car_bb.jpg
<Snake__> HHAHAHAHAHAH
<Plouj_> can be found using ipconfig /all
<squidy> i confused now!!  i asked you to run a command from a terminal, you don't genrally click on things in a terminal
<squidy> what program are you using
<ronaldson40> oh sorry i will run it in the terminal
<ronaldson40> i did in the GUI
<squidy> ok well if you can connect fine then thats ok
<Plouj_> humm
<squidy> erm are you entering a username on windoze box
<squidy> i.e root
<samoura> where do i find my dns server ip?
<Plouj_> do you have windows installed?
<Plouj_> do you have your ISP's manual?
<samoura> hmm i have another computer
<ronaldson40> root@toshiba:~# smbclient//toshiba/SHARE
<ronaldson40> bash: smbclient//toshiba/SHARE: No such file or directory
<samoura> i am i lan
<samoura> hmm i have another computer
<samoura> i am i lan
<squidy> add a space
<ronaldson40> i am gettin this
<Plouj_> samoura: if you are in windows, try ipconfig /all
<Plouj_> in linux, try cat /etc/resolv.conf
<samoura> the other computer has window xp
<squidy> smbclient //
<ronaldson40> yah its workin but it is askign me for a password
<ronaldson40> wat do i enter
<squidy> did you run smbpasswd at any time
<ronaldson40> yes
<ronaldson40> i set to a password
<squidy> use that password then
<ronaldson40> i enter that password this is wat i get
<ronaldson40> root@toshiba:~# smbclient //toshiba/SHARE
<ronaldson40> Password:
<ronaldson40> Domain=[TOSHIBA]  OS=[Unix]  Server=[Samba 3.0.14a-Ubuntu] 
<ronaldson40> tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME
<ronaldson40> wat does this mean
<Mrono> it means that your trying to login remotely
<Mrono> and that it's failing
<Mrono> because it can't connect to the domain controller to auth your user/pass
<squidy> i thin the that the SHARE does not exsits, but i'm not certain, trying to check
<Mrono> < is guesssing
<ronaldson40> so how do i rectify this
<hatake_kakashi> ronaldson40: check via smbtree
<ronaldson40> wait i created another folder called HDD and i am able to access it
<ronaldson40> root@toshiba:~# smbclient //toshiba/HDD
<ronaldson40> Password:
<ronaldson40> Domain=[TOSHIBA]  OS=[Unix]  Server=[Samba 3.0.14a-Ubuntu] 
<ronaldson40> smb: \>
<ronaldson40> i am gettin this
<squidy> try from your windoze box now
<ronaldson40> that by goin to my network places> Workgroup computers > Toshiba rite
<squidy> yeah or you can type //toshiba/HDD in internet explorer
<samoura> plauj YOu are the man THANKS SO MATCH for the dns help :)
<ronaldson40> let me try
<samoura> it worked :D
<ronaldson40> thanks guys its working.... when i enter //toshiba/HDD
<Mrono> anyone seen brenden today?
<samoura> plauj thanks agein uhh my counter strike server works
<samoura> i like to move move it i like to move move it MOVE IT ;)
<Mrono> !tell samoura about rules
<ronaldson40> why i am unable to login via the workgrp
<samoura> I am sorry ;(
<ronaldson40> while from the run comamand this is possible
<samoura> i am just glad that i can play all my steam games and playstation games on my computer :D
<samoura> linux gnome is the best
<Acksaw> im off
<Acksaw> bye
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi guys
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i have  a problem with multimedia
<squidy> both should work!! where you havinf to supply a username password from the run command
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i have installed the plugin for firefox to enable multimedia integration
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and the use of kaffeine inside webpages
<Tallia1Kubuntu> for reproduce mp3 for example, but it doesn't work
<ronaldson40> but here i called it directly ie from run i called my comp folder but not the comp
<Tallia1Kubuntu> suppose that there'a a file in streaming in a webpage protected by passord
<Tallia1Kubuntu> if i have the followed link, is there a way of playing the file outside of firefox in streaming, after authenticating from web? http://webct.sfu.ca/fpa147spring06/journalaudio/Schaeffer.mp3
<ronaldson40> how do i become a member
<Mrono> hey guys
<Mrono> is it possible for me to modify my start menu to have the winxp format
<Mrono> in KDE
<_jeroen> hi everyone, Can someone tell me how to setup KLaptop correctly, to show me the current battery status? Right now it's telling me no battery is present
<Mrono> enable your acpi
<Mrono> !acpi
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Mrono
<Mrono> !apcu
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Mrono
<Mrono> !apci
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Mrono
<Mrono> screw ti
<Mrono> lol
<_jeroen> :)
<ronaldson40> hi
<ronaldson40> i have another problem....
<_jeroen> Mrono: ok, i will look for that, thank you
<ronaldson40> I have a laserjet 2600n hp connected via ethernet port to my router ..........
<ronaldson40> I want to be able to print from Kubuntu
<ronaldson40> however drivers are not available
<ronaldson40> wat do i do
<ronaldson40> i am getting stuck at the selection of driver page
<ronaldson40> i am doin this from the System settins>PRINTERS - > Add Printer Class
<squidy> ronaldson40: try reading this http://www.clug.ca/node/346
<squidy> f
<ronaldson40> thanks
<samoura> i am the best in linux i started 2 days ago and i can play games listen to mp3 and mor more i dont need help :P
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> samoura: I started linux a year ago and I still need help...
<jpatrick> samoura: I've used linux for ~7 months and I'm a Kubuntu dev and MOTU
<ryanakca> mind you... you probably dont attempt to do stupid impossible things like setup a sendmail server
<samoura> hey you can do this sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop  i am using it ;:D
<FFIXXX> hello just a few questions
<jpatrick> FFIXXX: fire away
<FFIXXX> I just downloaded kubuntu dapper
<FFIXXX> live cd
<jpatrick> cool
<ryanakca> samoura: Your out of your mind?!?!? GNOME??? mind you... gnome isnt as bad as some people make it out to be... its nice... but I like my kde themes more than I like gnome
<MeshGearFox> Ah, hello. I was on last night asking about lost internet connections although it was sort of dead. Someone told me to run dhclient eth0 to,er, I think aquire my IP or something. Only gave me some error about no valid leases found, though.
<FFIXXX> but the version insays its 5.10
<MeshGearFox> ryanakca: I think Gnome looks totally functionally. Just sort of ugly.
<FFIXXX> I sort of wanted to try xgl and compiz
<FFIXXX> but cant find it
<ryanakca> MeshGearFox: yeah
<MeshGearFox> http://gnome-th.sourceforge.net/images/screenshot-01.png <- That, and I could never really read its text displays very well ;)
<samoura> ryanacka sorry man ;( did you get a hard attack
<FFIXXX> i used this link
<FFIXXX> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-4/dapper-live-i386.iso
<jpatrick> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu and #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<MeshGearFox> Oh, anyway, so I got my IP from that windows network manager thing under the control panel, and basically just copied my IP address over and added it in manually via ifconfig. That... didn't do anything (not that I'm surprised :P).
<ryanakca> MeshGearFox: gah! ugly
<ryanakca> samoura: no... I didnt get a heart attack.. I just made a couple dark vows to go out and hunt down the people who brainwashed you...  it isn't really your fault you don't know anybetter... just like a toddler running on the highway... :P
<FFIXXX> can it run with a live cd?
<ryanakca> samoura: dont worry... I was in the same mess as you until a couple of months ago
<MeshGearFox> WTF. I though I turned alternate pixel center setting off... Beh :|
<ryanakca> O.o
<MeshGearFox> !dhclient
<ubotu> MeshGearFox: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<MeshGearFox> !ifconfig
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, MeshGearFox
<jpatrick> FFIXXX: I wouldn't try because it would be really slow
<MeshGearFox> That worked well :| Maybe I should figure out how to set up a static IP or something.
<FFIXXX> okay
<FFIXXX> so one more question
<FFIXXX> how can I check the version?
<_jeroen> hmm, i just checked if ACPI is enabled and it is, modules are loaded and everything seems to work fine, except it's not finding any battery ....
<Mrono> "oh god I want to hit you right now!"
<Mrono> lol @ american dad
<Mrono> ACPI has issues on kubuntu
<MeshGearFox> Wait, maybe I have multiple ethernet cards.
<Mrono> I'm going to recompile my kernel with better support for it
<Mrono> well
<Mrono> gtg
<Mrono> be back in 20 min or so
<samoura> Mrono
<jpatrick> Mrono: apci=off
<cristian> hello
<MeshGearFox> Hm. I'll ask around in #ubuntu
<jpatrick> hola cristian
<MeshGearFox> Hey :)
<cristian> hey, what packets should I install to get divx, mp3, xvid, ac3 codecs etc?
<MeshGearFox> XMMS comes with MP3 support.
<MeshGearFox> No clue about the other three.
<cristian> and for divx?
<MeshGearFox> Did you search through Adept?
<ronaldson40> how do  i use the make command
<ryanakca> how do you remove glib 2.8.6? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9374
<ronaldson40> squid are u there
<squidy> ronaldson40: is this still for your printer, i think you can install those drivers drom adept
<squidy> search for foo2zjs
<ronaldson40> yah
<ryanakca> how do you remove glib 2.8.6? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9374
<ronaldson40> squidy
<squidy> sorry what!
<ronaldson40> after i installed it from adept do i need to restart my system
<ronaldson40> becos i can find it in the printer model selection page
<gloin> anyone here go through compiling gtkradiant?
<gloin> I'm having dependency troubles
<gloin> something libgl is not installed
<squidy> unlikely, are you following the instuctions on that link
<squidy> ignoring the make make install bi now that you have used adpet
<ronaldson40> but they have used GNOME
<squidy> this link http://www.clug.ca/node/346 just skip the driver bit and folllow the rest
<MeshGearFox> gloin: Something libgl? What, specifically?
<squidy> i.e From there i was able to ...
<gloin> error: GL_ZERO undeclared here (not in a function)
<gloin> lots of those
<gloin> GL_ONE
<gloin> etc
<MeshGearFox> Do you have libgl? Or is there a package named somethingl ike that?
<Ilokaasu> im unable to start firestarter, if someone can help i would be pleased
<gloin> hrm
<Ilokaasu> says some files missing
<gloin> is there an ubuntu version of http://packages.debian.org anywhere?
<gloin> I need to search on "provides" to find the libs
<bsjkl> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<cristian> can I mount ntfs partitions?
<hatake_kakashi> !tell cristian about ntfs
<samoura> Noteventime ?
<cristian> I cant write on ntfs partition!!!!!?????
<Ilokaasu> cristian: linuxes dont have proper support writing to ntfs partition
<Ilokaasu> some have but its not so good
<MisterMom> cristian: this is a known problem,  u sould create a fat partion to write to
* gloin is slowly going mad trying to build this app
<gloin> can someone look at http://pastebin.com/573930 and offer a guess as to which packages I'm missing?  I've tried several...
<MisterMom> gloin: only a guess but it looks like a problem with open gl
<gloin> MisterMom: yeah
<gloin> I have that guess as well
<judgen> how do i get +rwx on a ntfs parttion in ubuntu?
<judgen> also, i wonder why i cant seem to get accelerated 2d what ever i do
<Ilokaasu> linux has poor writing support to ntfs partitions
<judgen> i know but there is no alternative at the moment
<MisterMom> judgen: i always make sure i have a fat partion to write to,  and then move copy from there
<judgen> MisterMom: not possible, fat cant handle that big files
<brydenn> hey, who wants to see what my desktop looks like :)
<brydenn> here's a screenshot of it :) http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/9398/snapshot19tj.png
<MisterMom> judgen:  how big?
<Mrono> http://mrono.net/main/photos/computer/desktop02232006.png
<Mrono> mine
<MisterMom> judgen:  ok then make a share in linux and copy the file from ntfs
<judgen> MisterMom: 55gb
<brydenn> thats nice Mrono
<gloin> http://www.taupehat.com/images/misc/advocacy.png
<gloin> mine
<brydenn> i like the glass windows :)
<Mrono> yep
<Mrono> it looks better now
<Mrono> I upgraded to 3.5.1
<Mrono> neways
<Mrono> gtg
<gloin> werr
<gloin> wrong pic
<judgen> how to get acc 2d/3d on an ati 9800 card?
<MisterMom> judgen:  only other idea is to burn to cd/dvd and copy fron there
<brydenn> hey Mrono ... here is one with my window decoration :) http://img133.imageshack.us/img133/1315/snapshot25fk.png
<brydenn> i like it :)
<judgen> MisterMom: that will be very many dvds'as the files are updated once a week
<MisterMom> judgen: so make a linux share and copy from ntfs
<brydenn> hehe i love my eye-candy :)
<judgen> MisterMom: i get the new file yeah, but i cant update to the ntfs again from linux then?
<MisterMom> judgen:  no linux can not write to ntfs so do it the other way around
<judgen> i saw some article on osnews claiming that linux can write to ntsf now
<Ilokaasu> yeah some can
<MisterMom> judgen:  not reliably and you will most likely lose data
<Zoder2> hi all
<Lure> judgen: for more info, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NTFSReadWrite
<Zoder2> can someone help me with my CMedia 9880? please
<Zoder2> anyone here know what they are doing? not with sound but new kernels?
<tarmath> brydenn: whats do you use for the weather up there?
<brydenn> liquid weather
<brydenn> why?
<tarmath> superkaramba, right?
<brydenn> yep
<judgen> what is the name fglrx package?
<brydenn> i like that little weather widget :)
<tarmath> brydenn: yea it rocks, ima get it right now heheh
<Pyrobob> I don't see the point in weather widgets
<brydenn> yah just download superkaramba. once you do that you can simply install liquid weather from superkaramba
<brydenn> Pyrobob: cuz i hate watching the news to find out
<MisterMom> judgen: sorry i cant help with ati card ive never had one
<Pyrobob> lol
<brydenn> and since i'm on my computer more than the TV its easy for me
<brydenn> lol
<Pyrobob> I got the computer and the TV running at the same time most of the time
<tarmath> pyrobob: some people actually go out :P
<Pyrobob> I do
<brydenn> yah well when i get a tv tuner for my computer i may care lol
<Pyrobob> you can rig one for cable if you have a cable modem
<Pyrobob> but im not sure if it works on Linux or not
<brydenn> i have a cable modem
<Pyrobob> works on my win98 downstairs
<brydenn> i'm more interested in hacking a surfboard modem to jack free cable internet... but thats just me
<Zoder2> can someone help me with my sound in my kernel??? i have no mic in and i have SOME crackly sound some meaning only cirtain programs do this i use kubuntu 5.1 and have a cmedia 9880
<tarmath> another thing Im looking for is probly another plugin for superkaramba that shows news titles on the desktop... from rss feeds... havent found that
<Pyrobob> is there a master list anywhere that says what programs are compatable with Wine?
<Pyrobob> other than wineHQ
<Zoder2> look on google
<Zoder2> just
<Pyrobob> was already doing that when I asked lol
<Zoder2> wine program
<Zoder2> o lol
<Zoder2> what program
<Pyrobob> trying to cut down searching time
<Pyrobob> but I guess no one knows <_<
<Zoder2> oh lol nope
* Pyrobob keeps looking
<Zoder2> Pyrobob, what version of kubuntu are you using?
<Pyrobob> 5.10
<Pyrobob> I think
<Zoder2> you any good? :P
<Pyrobob> what do you man "any good"
<Pyrobob> mean*
<Zoder2> do you know what your doing?
<Pyrobob> somewhat
<confrey> hi everybody
<Pyrobob> haven't crashed it yet
<Zoder2> lol would you mind trying to help?
<Pyrobob> I could try
<Pyrobob> not an expert at linux yet....
<fatejudger> !fglrx
<ubotu> from memory, fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Zoder2> you know how to recompile a kernel? and get it to work with LVM?
<Pyrobob> not a clue
<Zoder2> dang lol ok ty
<Pyrobob> I can on an xbox, but never tried it on a PC
<Pyrobob> on a modded xbox, I mean
<Zoder2> lol
<Zoder2> my sound is messed up
<Zoder2> and i dont know how to disbale it in kernel so i can use modules
<Pyrobob> sure its not just a bad connection to the sound card?
<Zoder2> so i can alsaconf
<Zoder2> i have 5.1 working fine in some programs
<Zoder2> but i have no mic input volume and its crackly in WoW and wc3 (i cant install wine for soem reason)
<Zoder2> well i can but its only through command line
<Zoder2> and i have no tools for it even though it says they are installed
<Pyrobob> on wine what happens when you try to install it?
<confrey> I have installed kde in ubuntu breezy, after gnome; now in kde I haven't automaitc mount of cd and usbpen, what can I do?
<Zoder2> nothing
<Zoder2> it instlals
<Zoder2> installs*
<Pyrobob> you said you couldn't install it a second ago
<hyperactivecrond> this is the situation: i have a web server running apache now.
<Zoder2> but i cant open tools ar the graphical interface
<hyperactivecrond> i want to add a mail server
<hyperactivecrond> both of them having the same internet IP address
<Zoder2> it wont install correctly*
<hyperactivecrond> the mail server needs to use apache also
<Zoder2> well all i want to fix now is my mic...
<hyperactivecrond> how would i configure this?
<ryanakca> for a highschool credit... what would you do if you wanted to become a Unix System Administrator later on: a) write a program in python or b) setup and configure a sendmail server
<hyperactivecrond> they're on the same network
<hyperactivecrond> sendmail imo ryanakca
<hyperactivecrond> i want the main web server to be www.baz.com  and the mail server to be mail.baz.com
<ryanakca> hyperactivecrond: kk... anybody else have a suggestion?
<Pyrobob> nope sry
<hyperactivecrond> any have an idea as to how i would configure this?
<ryanakca> apt-get install ???    for PyGTK
<_max_> Anyone try xgl in kubuntu yet ?
<fatejudger> _max_: I tried to get it working, but X would hang every time I started it
<_max_> =/
<_max_> looks amazing :) gona try get it working tmrw at work
<raphink> _max_: tried it
<raphink> works quite fine
<raphink> there are a few bugs
<raphink> especially with kde
<raphink> but it works
<fatejudger> raphink: ATI card?
<noteventime> XGL?
<raphink> yep
<raphink> noteventime: yes
<raphink> fatejudger: radeon 9200
<fatejudger> raphink: fglrx drivers?
<noteventime> ok, runns pretty stable for me on my i915 intel laptop, flickering while using cube thoug
<hyperactivecrond> _max_ i tried xgl in gnome
<raphink> fatejudger: no, ati
<hyperactivecrond> but it doesn't work for kde atm
<raphink> noteventime: same
<_max_> hmm... dont like gnome :S
<noteventime> yes it does
<fatejudger> Gnome sucks
<raphink> hyperactivecrond: yes it does
<hyperactivecrond> btw
<noteventime> I'm using xgl with KDE
<raphink> hyperactivecrond: you didn't get it work with kde that is
<hyperactivecrond> if you hit shift-backspace you kill your X server
<fatejudger> noteventime: ATI drivers or fglrx
<raphink> hyperactivecrond: yes, pretty annoying
<hyperactivecrond> raphink: how did you get kde-window-decorator to work?
<noteventime> fatejudger: I'm using an Intel graphics card
<spiritz> noteventime: I'm trying to use XGL with kde but it's quiet diffcult due to the very buggy taskbar :(
<raphink> hyperactivecrond: kde-w-d doesnt work, but g-w-d works with kde
<hyperactivecrond> ah.
<raphink> ;)
* hyperactivecrond is off to try it... reboots
<noteventime> I'm having no probs at alll
<raphink> you just get gnome bars on kde windows
<raphink> not so terrible
<noteventime> just use gnome-window-decorator
<noteventime> :)
<ryanakca> apt-get install ???    for PyGTK
<raphink> noteventime: yes
<spiritz> raphink: are u able to see running programs (not systray) in the task bar?
<raphink> kde-w-d cn't be used
<noteventime> kde-window-decorator dosn't do anything at all...:/
<raphink> didn't check
<noteventime> more swedes :P
<raphink> one annoying thing is that you get only 1 virtual desktop in the bar
<raphink> noteventime: yes it doen't work
<spiritz> raphink: ok... I don't, so as soon as I minimize something I can't even bring it back :d
<noteventime> haha, I've noticed that too
<judgen> if the opengl screensavers runs smoothly, i should have working hwogl right?
<raphink> judgen: try glxgears to check
<spiritz> any clue of the time span it's gonna take to get some kind of "alright" for kde?
<raphink> judgen: or run glxinfo | grep direct
<raphink> spiritz: a few months maybe
<raphink> maybe less
<raphink> should be pretty fast, given the success of compiz
<judgen> raphink: runs smooth as a whistle
<raphink> nice :)
<noteventime> Why use compiz with KDE KDE4 will be better
<spiritz> raphink: I wasn't expecting that much... All problem I have with kde should be a matter of debugging
<judgen> raphink: how do i make videos stop being pixly?
<raphink> noteventime: in 8 months or so maybe
<spiritz> noteventime: KDE 4 is going to be released in a looooooong time
<raphink> judgen: pixly?
<noteventime> The beta is supposed to be out in half a year or sp
<raphink> spiritz: in a few months, should be
<ryanakca> how do you install PyGTK?
<judgen> raphink: video acceleration
<raphink> ryanakca: apt-cache search pygtk
<raphink> ryanakca: btw, pygtk is a gnome stuff, and it's kubuntu here
<judgen> raphink: in windows and beos i cant see any pixles in the movies when watching with vlc but now i have installed ubuntu, and i do
<raphink> ah
<judgen> all videos looks crappy
<raphink> :(
<raphink> what format?
<judgen> all formats
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> how about with other players ?
<judgen> havent tried dvd though
<ryanakca> raphink: you need it to install gimp 2.3.7
<spiritz> judgen: are u sure both vlc are set with the same "postprocessing" level?
<raphink> like kaffeine
<raphink> ryanakca: well then install gimp and it'll be there
<judgen> spiritz: nope im not sure, how do i check?
<judgen> spiritz: both are default
<spiritz> It's in the video submenu
<ryanakca> raphink: I'm not installing gimp with apt... I'm installing gimp from source seeing that we don't have gimp 2.3.7 in our repositories
<Zoder2> i have the worst luck with linux
<osh_> What's the diff between apt-get and aptitude? I get different results when installing with them. Odd isn't it?
<judgen> kaboodle has the same problem
<raphink> ryanakca: why not update the current package then and provide it to other people?
<spiritz> judgen: Altough Im not sure but I think I also noticed crappy video quality when using xgl
<raphink> osh_: aptitude installs recommends, apt-get doesn't
<osh_> aptitude install drupal wants to install apache but apt-get is quite happy with my apache2 installation...
<ryanakca> raphink: how do you "update" the current package?
<osh_> raphink: Ahh, that explains some things. Is there some way to make it not do that?
<raphink> osh_: apt-get lets you control what you want to install, aptitude crows your computer with stuff you don't want or need
<raphink> osh_: use apt-get
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> ryanakca: you have to learn about packages
* osh_ nods.
<raphink> ryanakca: I can take you through an update if you want
<judgen> gaaah this screen if freaking my out!
<raphink> if you have some time
<judgen> raphink:  how do i change the hz of the screen to 75?
<judgen> flatscreen
<raphink> sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Thedek> raphink: I'd love to learn package updating, but won't be on for long.  You offer a raincheck on that knowledge? =)
<judgen> tried that, still ends up with 60hz
<ryanakca> raphink: I have some time... I think... I'll go check when's supper
<raphink> Thedek: you can study the New Debian Maintainer's Guide
<raphink> ryanakca: ok
<osh_> Still seems to be some oddities with the drupal package. It puts a drupal.conf in /etc/apache even though there apache isn't installed... :-/
<raphink> Thedek: I'd like to give some teaching on packaging and reviewing some time but don't know when
#kubuntu 2006-03-04
<raphink> maybe on #ubuntu-motu
<raphink> sorry
<raphink> #ubuntu-motu-school
<osh_> I should probably file another bugreport in launchpad.
<ryanakca> raphink: I have a while
<raphink> ryanakca: ok
<raphink> ryanakca: lets go in private ok?
<Thedek> Yeah, would be cool if there were some scheduled 'hands-on' type training sessions people could attend.
<ryanakca> sure
<raphink> that'll be easier
<raphink> or in another place at least
<raphink> if other people want to follow the steps
<raphink> like #gimp-update for example
<raphink> ryanakca: you join me there?
<Zoder2> ok cya all im off to windows
<jerware> why windows?
<jerware> it looks like Zoder2 is a windows whore
<fatejudger> !sources.list
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<dcwckd> hey guys
<dcwckd> is there any good FTP clients for kubuntu/linux in general
<dcwckd> like flashFXP with dual windows?
<osh_> dcwckd: kbear?
<osh_> dcwckd: or just use konqueror?
<dcwckd> thanks
<dcwckd> i was also wondering, is there any easy way to install dekorator
* osh_ don't know anything about dekorator
<dcwckd> its a window decoration addon
<set> !pgp
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, set
<set> !mp3
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<osh_> What does the "rc" stand for when you do a dpkg -l?
<spiritz> dcwckd: best would be kftpgrabber
<spiritz> dcwckd: but I have to admit that flashfxp is better than these.... If don't mind shell, lftp is very good once u get to know it
<dcwckd> ive been using the shell
<dcwckd> for a long time
<dcwckd> is there an ubuntu package for kftpgrabber
<spiritz> yep, I think it's in the depo
<dcwckd> depo?
<spiritz> at least the dapper one; You should have a look or build it urself
<dcwckd> k
<spiritz> depo=repositories
<dcwckd> k
<spiritz> latest version is 7.0-beta1
<dcwckd> ok thanks
<dcwckd> ill build it myself :)
<treakath> hye
<treakath> hey all
<set> anyone got any idea how I get amarok to play mp3s in dapper kubuntu?
<osh_> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<set> that doesn't work
<osh_> Perhaps?
<treakath> just move the mp3s into the empty box
<osh_> Ahh, dapper. Haven't gotten to that yet. Still on breezy.
<Unity> anyone having the problem where the computer slows down like hell when dragging a transparent selection square across more than 1000 pixels?
<treakath> oh okay
<treakath> ive got amrok on kubuntu
<osh_> Is there a default password for mysql in kubuntu?
<dcwckd> lol
<dcwckd> default password?
<dcwckd> "root",""
<set> I must say... Kontact is a good application
* osh_ needs to read more about mysql...
<UmInAsHoE> hello
<UmInAsHoE> i need some help configging X to run with my dual headed GFX card
<UmInAsHoE> kubuntu 5.1 kernel 2.6.12-9
<UmInAsHoE> with nvidia drivers installed
<UmInAsHoE> its a nvidia 6800GT
<UmInAsHoE> i have googled for tuts and pre made confs, but none of them work
<K-O> Hi, does anyone know why i can't edit the kmenu with kmenueditor?
<UmInAsHoE> K-O: are you saving the changes after you make them, or cant you get into the menu editor at all?
<K-O> yes i can use the editor and save the change, it says its updating but the menu doesn't change
<K-O> also the changes apear to take place with ./local folder
<UmInAsHoE> hrm no idea.... see if anyone else will respond *waits a bit more for some attention*
<me2win> is there a package for the gaim beta?
<set> kontact is good
<gamma> gaim-beta is horribly ugly and unusable imo
<gamma> gaim-1.5 was much closer to perfect
<gamma> kopete ftw
<me2win> well
<me2win> i want the sounds
<me2win> kopete sounds are so intrusive
<me2win> i like gaim better
<me2win> for the small reasons
<me2win> if there was a plugin that would let me reorganize my buddy groups in kopete, i wouldnt use gaim
<me2win> cant believe you can't do it by default in kopete
<me2win> it really makes me hate kopete, or hate the devs at least for no doing that to begin with
<me2win> its just something that should be intuitive i would think
<me2win> but i guess not
<set> where does xine look for w32 codecs?
<me2win> anybody know any good usenet apps for kde?
<dpdm85> can anyone in here help me with mounting a mac formatted disk (USB)?
<dpdm85> on breezy
<me2win> what do you mean USB?
<me2win> external HDD>
<me2win> ?
<dpdm85> it's external...USB
<dpdm85> it's a mac partition...but no partitions show up....just /dev/sdc
<me2win> what is sdc?
<dpdm85> that's the disk....like /dev/hda...except USB disks use scsi emulation
<set> lol
<set> I found a open wlan: "FreeXXXinsideHere"
<fatejudger> what happened to all of the Gstreamer support Dapper used to have?
<fatejudger> it's all Xine now
<_b> its a trap get out ! :)
<fatejudger> and Xine is constantly crashing and using the wrong sound system
<dpdm85> fatejudger...I just installed gstreamer0.10 yesterday
<fatejudger> dpdm85: I can't get amarok to work with gstreamer
<fatejudger> dpdm85: amarok 1.4 beta 1
<dpdm85> elifino...  :-\
<fatejudger> dpdm85: it's supposed to support gstreamer 0.10
<dpdm85> sorry...I can't help
<me2win> dpdm85: so why cant you mount it?
<dpdm85> there aren't any partitions to mount...but I plug it into my mac and it works fine
<me2win> hmm
<dpdm85> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9393
<dpdm85> that's my dmsesg for the drive
<dpdm85> *dmesg
<set> !games
<ubotu> methinks games is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5153 or http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Loki_Installers_for_Linux_Gamers  News http://www.linux-gamers.net/
<me2win> dcode: when you fdisk does it show up
<K-O> so, anyone else with a kmenu problem? (or solution)
<me2win> fdisk -l
<__mikem> What kmenu problem
<kosh> no menu problems here that I know of
<K-O> well, i can use the editor, but the menu doesnt change
<__mikem> That sucks
<__mikem> nope, don't have any solution
<K-O> thanks anyway
<dcode> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9394
<__mikem> ! abuse
<ubotu> __mikem: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<me2win> is that it?
<__mikem> ! bot abuse
<dcode> that's all
<ubotu> it has been said that bot abuse is a bannable offense
<me2win> sso does it tell you something when you try to mount it?
<dcode> me2win: I can't mount it...there's nothing to mount
<me2win> o, duhz
<dcode> I would imagine this is somehow releated to theapple partition map...but that is included in the kernel
<me2win> yeh
<dcode> what is the mac partition progs?  mac-fdisk and there's another
<dcode> I'm gonna upgrade to the newest kernel....maybe that'll help
<dcode> it just runs so I've never upgraded it
<dcode> hmm...I wonder of my udev is jacked...
<dcode> I don't even have a /dev/scsi/host3/bus0/target0/lun0
<dcode> I don't even have a /dev/scsi
<dcode> anyways...I'm gonna get some food...feel free to send something on this problem...
<_b> !ntfs
<ubotu> it has been said that ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<dcode> ntfs was used in NT4 too
<Arcanimus> later guys
<JRGC> I just updated kubuntu and now I get no Xserver running
<JRGC> What should I do?
<aceofhertz> how can I get surround sound working on Breezy?
<JRGC> I just updated from Hoary to Breezy and I get only the console? How can I get back to KDE?
<Mrono> brydenn u here?
<bimberi> !xorg
<ubotu> xorg is probably to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<brydenn> yes whats up Mrono
<bimberi> JRGC: running that might help ^^^^^
<Mrono> what screen shot
<Mrono> be right back
<Brydenn> ok
<Mrono> what screenshot
<Brydenn> http://img133.imageshack.us/img133/1315/snapshot25fk.png that screen shot ;)
<Brydenn> i like it
<Brydenn> and its mine mine mine haha
<hokatichenci> I've got a kubuntu system that has two separate x screens (not connected) and I'm trying to disable the kicker on one of them but I can't seem to figure out how
<jbeagley> Hey
<jbeagley> What's the default root password?
<Mrono> you have to set it
<MeshGearFox> Okay, trying to build Qt 4.1.1, and it's saying I don't have -lxrender. Libxrender's not listed under Adept, so I found a debian for it somewhere. dpkg'd it, but... still saying it's not there.
<crxyem> so anyone here have any good ideas on how to display a link to a device "/dev/sda0" on a panel ??
<MeshGearFox> crxyem: Panel?
<MeshGearFox> Like, the... one on the bottom of KDE?
<MeshGearFox> Can't you just drag the link onto the panel?
<crxyem> yeah, but I made a new panle that hides itself on the top ,
<crxyem> I've tried draging onto tha panel, but it doesn't work
<crxyem> I get a malformatted error
<crxyem> Service '/home/dennis/.kde/share/apps/kicker/Hard Disc Device_1.desktop' is malformatted
<pussfeller> is there a diff program for dirs?
<MeshGearFox> Also, er, is it possible to get a more recent version of gcclib on Kubuntu?
<MeshGearFox> the Qt .deb's need a 1.4.2 I think, and the highest I can find for Kubuntu is 1.4.1
<MeshGearFox> er, libgcc, 1.4.0.2 is needed, 1.4.0.1 is what I have ~_~
<pussfeller> i suppose i could  ls -R to 2 files and diff those :)
<pussfeller> or maybe the file size difference in du is ext3 vs ntfs
<Zoder2> gi all..
<Zoder2> hi
<Zoder2> i wanted to know if someone could help me fix my alsa  witha CMedia9880 soundcardand i have no mic in no fron/back in and no inputs whatsoever (that work) i made sure everything is unmuted and everything at 100% another issue is in cirtian apps the sound is crackly and does anyone know how to fix anything of the sort? i also tried putting another soundacard in and i have now tried 3 cards (my 9880 a SB live! 34 bit and a SB audi
<Zoder2> gy LS) the LS is very distorted and only comes out of 2 speakers of my 5.1 and my Live! doesnt work at all Alsa detects it as an LS so thats why i tried my LS ANYWAY can anyone please help? :P
<Zoder2> its a 24 bit sorry
<bzbb> how do I setup NFS?
<tarmath> read the NFS howto
<bzbb> alright, whats the package name
<MeshGearFox> Zoder: Do you have access to OSS drivers? Those seem to work better for me.
<bzbb> and should I use the kernel or user server?
<JRGC> I just updated from Hoary to Breezy and I get only the console? How can I get back to KDE? How can i start the Xserver? I tried with /etc/init.d/kdm start and nothing.
<me2win> startx
<JRGC> me2win:  That works, but I don't get KDE
<me2win> what happens?
<JRGC> me2win:  I want the graphical login screen from ubuntu
<JRGC> I get an ugly X, i think it's called fw...
<me2win> hmm
<JRGC> me2win:  I get a message
<Zoder2> MeshGearFox, yes i have access for OSS but xmms doesnt work withthat for some reason. for some reason in ALSA and OSS i cant go full duplex mode?
<Zoder2> MeshGearFox, what kind of card do you have?
<JRGC> me2win:  It says there are no .Xsessions and there are no session managers, no window manager and no terminal emulators
<JRGC> me2win:  But I had kde and kdm installed, i just upgraded
<MeshGearFox> Zoder: Audigy 2 Zs.
<JRGC> me2win:  Please help me, at least tell me where to look for.
<ectospasm> Zoder2:  xmms should work with OSS just fine, if you use the OSS output plugin
<me2win> im not sure what to do to be honest
<me2win> you may want to try and update kde
<me2win> if nothing else, reconfigure the xserver using the command        sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Zoder2> ectospasm, i know i changed it lol and it still doesnt work :(
<rbigelow_> I'm running Kubuntu+1, but I still can not get MP3 playback working. I have gstreamer (good and ugly) installed. What did I miss?
<Mrono> try xine
<Zoder2> ectospasm, hey xmms works fine with my cmedia9880 but i still have no mic or line in support. and its still crackly
<twit> I couldn't get my ipod (4th gen) to work in ubuntu apparently because of an option that was enabled when the kernel was compiled....has anyone had any luck getting an ipod to work in kubuntu without recompiling the kernel?
<Zoder2> ectospasm, are you there?
<oddie> hey hey hey
<me2win> rbigelow_: did you get the package amarok-gstreamer?
<rbigelow_> me2win???? don't see that package... but it doesn't work in xine either. ...
<rbigelow_> perhaps I should try installing amarok-engines.
<JRGC> I just updated from Hoary to Breezy and I get only the console? How can I get back to KDE? How can i start the Xserver? I tried with /etc/init.d/kdm start and nothing.
<twit> sorry, puter locked up......anyone able to get an ipod working in kubuntu without recompiling the kernel?
<me2win> JRGC: did you get my message eariler?
<me2win> rbigelow_: did you set amarok to use gstramer
<JRGC> me2win:  I think I didn't
<me2win> JRGC: you may want to try and update kde, if nothing else, reconfigure the xserver using the command        sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
* rbigelow_ checking
<JRGC> me2win:  When I try to update kde, it says there is nothing to upgrade
<me2win> try reconfiguring the xserver
<JRGC> me2win:  And the dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg made no difference
<me2win> hmm
<JRGC> me2win:  How can i reinstall kde and xorg?
<JRGC> me2win:  The problem is that I interrupted the upgrade and then started it again
<JRGC> Maybe some configuration files where not configured correctly
<me2win> hmm
<me2win> not sure how to reinstall to be honest
<me2win> !reinstalling kde
<ubotu> me2win: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<me2win> !uninstall kde
<ubotu> me2win: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rbigelow_> me2win: Sould gstramer show up as an engine?
<me2win> rbigelow_: if you go to enging, should be under sound system
<rbigelow_> Output plugin?
<twit> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<me2win> rbigelow_: use autodetect
<me2win> !kde
<ubotu> from memory, kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<me2win> JRGC: try going into the KDE chan
<rbigelow_> me2win:Sorry I miss understood.. under Sound System I see xine and  arts only
<JRGC> me2win:  It is not a KDE issue, it's an kubuntu issue
<JRGC> me2win:  hoary was working fine
<me2win> rbigelow_: try them both
<me2win> JRGC: but go there to see how to reinstall kde
<JRGC> me2win:  from the apt-tool, I haven't found a way to reinstall stuff
<JRGC> apt-tool is the one who should provide a reinstall, maybe it has, but I don't find it
<CyberMad> where is sources.list ?
<GameOver69> anyone good with xchat??? for some reason all my messages appear within the main chat window and not in a seperate tab... how can i switch this back?
<Mrono> cybermad:
<Mrono> cybermad: /etc/apt/sources.list
* Mrono is stupid and forgot to back his up before he reformatted
<Mrono> ugh
<oddie> lol
<Mrono> now I need the repository for amarok again
<rbigelow_> me2win: xmms works....So now I just need to figure out what i did
<Mrono> not sure who I got it from
<GameOver69> anyone here can help me with xchat?
<benkong2> why does kubuntu 5.10 breezy seem to get confused when both my wireless and hard wired nic get ip addresses?
<benkong2> I have to disable one or the other prior to accessing the web.
<benkong2> both have a valid ip and either will work I just have to unplug the hard cable or shutdown the wireless nic
<kosh> no idea sorry
<kosh> I have never had that problem with two wired nics
<kosh> and far far in the past I have had a wired nic and a modem with no issues but that was about 10 years ago
<benkong2> it is one wired and one wireless on an IBM thinkpad laptop
<benkong2> ok thanks
<Snake__> kosh: how long you been wireless?!
<CyberMad> thanks
<kosh> I don't use wireless
<CyberMad> but when i do apt-get update why it stop updating at 50%
<Snake__> kosh: ...uhhh what are you on?
<kosh> I won't touch it until it grows up a hell of a lot more
<CyberMad> then connection time out
<kosh> I used a wired connection
<benkong2> wireless is actually really easy on the Thinkpad worked right out of the box for me
<kosh> but I have never seen an issue with multiple wired connections
<Snake__> kosh: OHHHH sorry I Just got what you said
<Snake__> :)
<CyberMad> could not connect to security.ubuntu.com
<kosh> working out of the box is only a minor issue as far as I am concerned
<benkong2> kosh: I don't have to wired connections its one wired and one wireless
<Snake__> kosh: Wireless is nice on windows :_P
<CyberMad> :( when do apt-get can not connect to 82.211.81.138 :( why does it happen?
<CyberMad> it said connection timed out in 50%,  42%,  26%, etc
<benkong2> Snake__: its nice on kubuntu also I have no compalints other than the stated one above. This is only in ububtu I also triple boot the laptop.
<kosh> wireless is not nice under any os
<kosh> because the problems have nothing to do with the os
<benkong2> win xp gentoo and kubuntu wireless works in all and wired on kubuntu requires me to use one or the other
<kosh> I don't move around though and a laptop is darn close to useless for me
<kosh> even a 7k laptop would just not do what I need to do
<benkong2> kosh: a 7k laptop??
<kosh> and wireless if far too slow
<kosh> benkong2: how many laptops have you seen with 2G+ ram
<kosh> benkong2: the system I have now should be replaced in another two weeks or so with somthing that has 8G of ram
<benkong2> kosh: just the one I am using now. I got 2 gig
<Snake__> kosh: a Dell XPS Gen 2
<benkong2> kosh: 8 gig
<kosh> and laptop screens are far too small
<kosh> with very bad disk io speed and cpu
<benkong2> I only have a small home server. True laptop screns are small, however the new 17" laptops are nice
<Snake__> kosh: new drives have 7000 RPM and 3.4 ghz :)
<kosh> so the highest end is lower end then my current box and will be far below my new one
<Snake__> Well I got a lappy and a desktop, I consider myself set
<oddie> wats the best laptop for kubuntu?
<kosh> http://aesaeion.com/mydesk  that is my current desktop
<CyberMad> does anyone here can share the /etc/apt/sources.list  i can't update! :(
<Snake__> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<CyberMad> but i can install ssh with command apt-get install ssh
<Snake__> kosh: whats your current PC's specs
<CyberMad> is it ok use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy)  while i'm using Kubuntu v5.04 (Hoary) ?
<kosh> current is athlon xp 3200 with 2G of ram and a very nice hitachi 7200 rpm SATA drive with 16MB cache
<Snake__> CyberMad: no
<Snake__> kosh: not bad
<kosh> and various other things on it like two video cards and 4 monitors
<CyberMad> so, do you have the hoary?
<Snake__> Uhh hang on a moment
<kosh> the new one will be dual opteron 280s with 8G
<Snake__> kosh: Price tag?
<kosh> the total cost of the system will run around 15K
<Snake__> Damnnn
<Snake__> kosh: why so much power?
<Snake__> 3d?
<CyberMad> E: Couldn't find package nmap
<CyberMad> W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Kubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407) hoary/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Kubuntu%205.04%20%5fHoary%20Hedgehog%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20050407)_dists_hoary_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<CyberMad> why that happen?
<CyberMad> i already do apt-get update
<CyberMad> but have an error like this: Failed to fetch cdrom:[Kubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] /dists/hoary/Release  Unable to find expected entry  universe/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<CyberMad> Reading package lists... Done
<Snake__> not sure sorry - and i cant find a soucres list :(
<CyberMad> ok then.. maybe i should download ke breezy
<Snake__> breezy rocks ;)
* Snake__ pokes kosh 
<kosh> sorry had to go check on something
<Snake__> no problem
<kosh> Snake__: I do db coding
<Snake__> db? pardon my stupidity
<kosh> Snake__: more memory means the tests on the larger dbs go a heck of a lot faster
<kosh> database
<kosh> I write custom software
<Snake__> ah i see
<kosh> for the last two months many of the tests I need to run take 10-30 minutes to run
<kosh> and those are tests where I need to run them, see the results and then change the code
<kosh> cutting that to 1-5 mins would save a lot of time and money
<Snake__> ohh...owch
<Snake__> kosh: if you dont mind me asking...whats your income that you can blow 15k on a pc??
<kosh> hmm not really sure what my income is
<kosh> I never really figured it out
<Snake__> o.o
<Snake__> lol
<kosh> however I don't see why spending that much on a computer is a problem
<kosh> people spend far more then that on a car
<kosh> and a car would not make me jack money
<Snake__> kosh: I see what your saying, its just that im saving up 3k for what I thought was a good PC :P :)
<kosh> Snake__: is your computer essential to your work?
* Snake__ would love to  game on your planned rig :D
<Snake__> kosh: not atm no, but I mainly do HTML and web dev, so I cant ever see me needing that much power
<kosh> so it can't really be justified for you
<Snake__> correct
<Snake__> hell i do most of my code on my laptop :) (P3 800 mhz)
<kosh> I know mechanics that have crap computers that tens of thousands of dollars in tools
<Snake__> ya i see where your going
<kosh> or people that depend on their vehicles heavily and have them modified
<kosh> actually for current games dual core and smp systems tend not to be the greatest
<kosh> since the games don't handle it very well, some of them are supposed to stutter fairly badly unless you tell them to only use one cpu
<Snake__> Yea I herd about that
<Snake__> im thinkin of going operten 143 on my next rig...not sure yet tho
<Snake__> OC it
<Snake__> anyway im off to bed
<Snake__> night
<kosh> the advantage of an opteron is faster memory connections and more of them
<kosh> unless you need that you are better off with an amd x2 processor
<oddie> when the new version comes out of kubuntu can u upgrade or is it a complete reinstall?
<kosh> upgrade
<kosh> debian distros are live distros which means you can switch between them
<kosh> actually if you know what you are doing you could have switched from knoppx -> debian sarge -> deiban sid -> kubuntu etc
<kosh> without  a reinstall
<hokatichenci> kosh, theres no architechtural differences between the 1xx line of opterons and the x2/normal 1mb 64's
<oddie> yer but....n00b alert
<kosh> hokatichenci: except for the motherboards deesigned for them, however I thought they had one extra ht link
<oddie> so when doing a apt package update that will update all we need or do we download the images and boot then select upgrade?
<hokatichenci> kosh, you're mistaking the 2xx/8xx series with the 1xx series
<kosh> hokatichenci: however I have to admit I have not looked at the 1xx opterons much just the 2xx and 8xx ones
<hokatichenci> the 2xx/8xx which are for multi-processor systems (not just multi-core) are different
<hokatichenci> the 1xx opterons are just cherry picked and from the same wafers as the fx's
<kosh> I have was looking at the tyan s2895 board and that one needs opteron 2xx chips
<hokatichenci> We've got a test cluster of those still I think
<hokatichenci> they're alright boards, the support when they first came out was total crap
<hokatichenci> with the price of s939 procs in comparison to 940's and the availability of the a8n32 and other true dual 16x boards theres not much of a reason for a s2895 unless you need 4 cores or the immense amount of bandwidth it has anyways
<hokatichenci> since its got like 3 completely separate PCI busses
<kosh> those boards are very nicely wired, each of the busses has more bandwidth wired to it then the total it can use, so no contention issues ever
<E-Train> When i am on the internet using konquer or firefox it is extremely slow. but when i do a bandwith test it show that it is really fast like 885 kbps. does anyone have some troubleshooting tips
<hokatichenci> its got a 133mhz/64bit bus which is separate from the 100mhz/64bit bus which is separate from the 33mhz/33bit bus...
<hokatichenci> Plus the 16x pci-e channels
<hokatichenci> its a behemoth really, overkill.
<kosh> which are full x16 each
<hokatichenci> I was looking at s2895 for my next workstation but went with an a8n32 opteron 175
<E-Train> When i am on the internet using konquer or firefox it is extremely slow. but when i do a bandwith test it show that it is really fast like 885 kbps. does anyone have some troubleshooting tips?
<kosh> hmm dns is the first idea that crops to my mind
<kosh> can you try doing links http://google.com from the commandline and see how fast that is?
<kosh> hokatichenci: that board does not have any pci-x slots which I am likely going to need at least one of by mid year so I can put a scsi or sata raid on the system for more disk io
<E-Train> kosh - do you mean just type $firefox http://google.com?
<kosh> hokatichenci: and not enough ram slots either
<kosh> E-Train: umm no I said links
<kosh> E-Train: from a konsole window
<kosh> E-Train: hit alt-f2 and type konsole and hit enter, when that comes up type links http://google.com
<hokatichenci> kosh, yeah I'm using the 2nd pci-e slot for my sata card
<hokatichenci> and only running 2gb ram
<IdleOne> heya guys is there a light window manager i can use with kbuntu?
<kosh> hokatichenci: I will have two pci-e grapihcs cards in mine so run 4 monitors
<kosh> hokatichenci: so I need a pci-x slot for scsi or sata raid
<kosh> hokatichenci: since pci is too slow
<hokatichenci> kosh, the s2895 also has some issues with booting off certain raid cards
<hokatichenci> so make sure that it works
<E-Train> kosh - google.com was really fast, but when doing other pages like mlb.com i get an error "Connection was to mlb.com at port 80"
<hokatichenci> If you're going sata raid I suggest areca, my 1220 is amazing
<kosh> E-Train: you get that error if you try going to http://mlb.com in what browser?
<kosh> hokatichenci: I need one that will work well with linux and will hold up under load
<kosh> hokatichenci: preferably with a fair bit of cpu power on board so it can do the raid tasks
<E-Train> kosh- when putting it in the konsole window
<hokatichenci> kosh, the areca driver is in -mm sources as well as in binary form for suse and a few other distros
<kosh> hokatichenci: there are some nice scsi raid 5 cards I have seen that have nice ships on them and just look like a standard drive to the system
<hokatichenci> I believe areca is the top performing sata card out there atm
<kosh> E-Train: so you did links http:///mlb.com
<hokatichenci> and its got an insane amount of features
<kosh> hokatichenci: not open though?
<hokatichenci> kosh, the source is available in -mm sources, its totally open.
<E-Train> kosh - yes
<hokatichenci> Not sure when it will get moved to vanilla, its been stable for the past few -mm releases with just some cleanup work
<hokatichenci> I'm running it on amd64 perfectly fine
<hokatichenci> the only thing is that their webserver is released as binary-only, though you don't really need that
<kosh> I need pci-x for that not pci-e, no extra pci-e slots
<hokatichenci> yeah, the areca's come in pci-x and pci-e
<hokatichenci> 11xx = pci-x, 12xx = pci-e
<kosh> E-Train: I can't duplicate that
<E-Train> kosh - now i tried it again and it workd but it was really so
<kosh> hmm nice card
<cristian> !tell toge about ntfs
<kosh> can stick 1G of ram on the card :)
<IdleOne>  is there a light window manager i can use with kbuntu? running on a P2 233mhz need sonthing light and fast ( faster then the default )
<E-Train> kosh - anyother ideas
<kosh> E-Train: so is stuff loading quickly in links but not in konqueror or firefox?
<kosh> E-Train: if you go to google.com in konqueror or firefox does it load quickly?
<hokatichenci> kosh, yeah I think they unofficially support up to 2gigs
<hokatichenci> though thats probably overkill
<kosh> the docs say up to 1G
<hokatichenci> yeah
<hokatichenci> 1gig is official, but I read somewhere it can do 2g
<hokatichenci> if you got a spare stick could always try ;p
<kosh> well  1G ram module is not very expensive
<E-Train> kosh- google is typically fast, but other more heavy and full pages are slow such as mlb.com or cnet.com in firefox and konqueror
<kosh> about $100
<kosh> E-Train: how about something like slashdot.org
<kosh> E-Train: I am tring to isolate the problem if possible
<E-Train> ksoh - slashdot loaded fine in links and didnt take too long in firefox
<oddie> quit question about the upgrade thing....how will i upgrade without a reinstall?
<oddie> to 6.04 or whateva the next upgrade is
<_mrono> hey
<_mrono> I'm having some problems using 'make'
<_mrono> fresh install
<_mrono> what do I need to install inorder to use 'make'
<_mrono> it's not working
<_mrono> I installed the make command
<_mrono> but i'm getting some errors whele trying to make kconfigure
<_mrono> !make
<ubotu> _mrono: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_mrono> !./configure
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _mrono
<_mrono> !configure
<ubotu> _mrono: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_mrono> hmmmmmm
<_mrono> anyone?
<_mrono> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9410
<sonic> Guys, I've just done something really, REALLY, bad. Can anyone help me? I tried to add myself to another group using usermod, and ended up making myself part of the new group only and somehow removed myself from all existing groups inclding the sudoers group. Can I rectify this?
<Mrono|Linux> root
<sonic> ?
<Mrono|Linux> run kuser as root
<sonic> How do I know what groups I used to be part of?
<Mrono|Linux> well lets see
<kosh> E-Train: hmm so some sites load quickly and some don't, I know here that mlb took a bit to load completely
<kosh> E-Train: darn slow site
<Mrono|Linux> none I think
<Mrono|Linux> ok
<Mrono|Linux> make a group with a level of 1000
<Mrono|Linux> and put your self in it
<sonic> Ok, but how do I log in as root? I thought there was only 'sudo' in kubuntu. I tried 'su root' with MY user password but it fails.
<Mrono|Linux> root login on ubuntu is disabled
<Mrono|Linux> kde, right?
<sonic> yup
<Mrono|Linux> kmenu, system, kuser
<kosh> why do you want to log in as root?
<kosh> it is a fantastically stupid idea
<Mrono|Linux> it is
<E-Train> kosh - yea it is slow but my roommates connect much faster
<sonic> kosh: I've fantasticly stupidly removed myself from all groups, including sudoers
<Mrono|Linux> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9410 any ideas
<Mrono|Linux> i'm trying to 'make' yakuake
<Mrono|Linux> not sure what to get
<kosh> sonic: umm impressive, however if you removed yourself from sudoers and since root is disabled you now have a serious problem
<Mrono|Linux> no
<kosh> sonic: how did you manage to remove yourself from everything?
<Mrono|Linux> he can just use kuser to readd himself
<Mrono|Linux> right?
<kosh> no
<kosh> kuser needs sudo to work
<sonic> Mrono|Linux: My password doesn't work for kuser
<Mrono|Linux> hmm
<sonic> Mrono|Linux: My password doesn't work for kuser
<kosh> if he can't use sudo then kuser won't work either
<Mrono|Linux> then you do have an issue
<Mrono|Linux> personally
<Mrono|Linux> I go in and set my root password
<kosh> kde has nothing special to gain root privelages, it uses sudo to do it behind the scenes
<Mrono|Linux> kosh: fresh install: trying to make a proram getting errors, what do I download http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9410
<Mrono|Linux> what about su
<Mrono|Linux> oh right
<Mrono|Linux> no root pass
<kosh> Mrono: most likley a problem with the program you are trying to build
<sonic> kosh: To answer your question about how it happened: I tried to add myself to another group using usermod, and ended up making myself part of the new group only and somehow removed myself from all existing groups inclding the sudoers group.
<me2win> Mrono|Linux: there is a package for yakuake
<Mrono|Linux> i'm getting errors with every program I try to 'make'
<Mrono|Linux> kconfigure
<Mrono|Linux> yakuake, powermatd
<kosh> sonic: do you stuff have a login running under the user that you made the modifaction as? groups changes don't effect the current shell only new ones
<kosh> sonic: so if you still have that shell logged in you should be able to fix it there
<me2win> Mrono|Linux: there is a package for yakuake in universe
<Mrono|Linux> yeah I see
<Mrono|Linux> I still have a problem
<me2win> well with the package
<me2win> you wont have to make it
<Mrono|Linux> how about kconfigure
<me2win> do you mean is there a package for kconfigure?
<Mrono|Linux> no
<Mrono|Linux> I mean I didn't get these errors before I reinstalled
<Mrono|Linux> i'm asking if you know of vital packages a fresh install needs to make programs
<Mrono|Linux> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<me2win> kdelibs
<bimberi> !b-e
<ubotu> hmm... b-e is no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<bimberi> Mrono|Linux: ^^^^^
<sonic> I used the command: sudo 'usermod -G nogroup sonic'. I then used 'groups' to see if it worked and saw no difference. I then tried the command again and somehow left out the 'G'. Therefore the command was 'usermod - nogroup sonic'.  When I tried sudo after that I got a message saying I wasn't part of the sudoers anymore. So, again, in a fantasticly stupid panic, I logged out and logged back in again so the session was terminated :-( !!!!
<Mrono|Linux> ah ha
<me2win> !cedega
<Crowbar> Can someone help me with a networking issue?  When i change my ip address manually or via dhcp in network settings after a few seconds it reverts to a 169.254.*.* address.
<sonic> ubotu: Sorry about the large paste above, just seen your message now.
<ubotu> sonic: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bimberi> sonic: you can boot into recovery mode (an option in the grub menu) to fix things.  In particular your user account needs to be a member of the 'admin' group to have sudo access
<sonic> bimberi: Thanks very much, do you know how I can find out what groups I used to be in?
<Crowbar> sonic: adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<Crowbar> and your own username as a group
<bimberi> sonic: I can't do any better than Crowbar :)
<sonic> Crowbar: Great! That looks pretty similar to what I had before. Thanks v much!
<sonic> So do I just issue the 'usermod -G ' with the whole list of groups after?
<sonic> ...in recovery
<sonic> ..mode
<spiritz> Crowbar: are u using zeroconf?
<Crowbar> spiritz: There is an option for it in settings, yes.
<spiritz> Crowbar: it is zeroconf that set ur network card to 169.... etc
<Mrono|Linux> anyone know of a firefox repositorie
<Mrono|Linux> !firefox
<bimberi> sonic: i think the list of groups needs to be comma separated
<Crowbar> spiritz: Thanks.  I'll try to strangle it
<spiritz> Crowbar: are u sure that even still it is set to 169*, ur real ip doesnt work anymore? like try to ping it
<Crowbar> spiritz: No, it still works.  I just figured the 169 thing was a bug and not a feature :)
<bimberi> sonic: so it would be usermod -G adm,dialout,cdrom.... sonic  (or whatever your username is)
<spiritz> Crowbar: it is a feature actually; that's pretty much zeroconf is made for:)
<Crowbar> spiritz: Ok.  Guess i need to read up on zeroconf and either turn it off or learn how to use it.
<sonic> bimberi: Thanks! One more thing, was it the missing 'G' and hence the '-'  that did the damage?
<bimberi> sonic: i don't know, and i don't want to test to find out :P
<sonic> lol
<spiritz> Crowbar: Is is usufull when you set a up a quick network with another computer and theres no DHCP. Both u and the other will get a 169 * automactically
<Crowbar> spiritz: Oh, ok.  If i want to disable it, any hints?
<spiritz> Crowbar: apt-get remove zeroconf ;)
<Crowbar> spiritz: done and done
<Mrono|Linux> !amarok
<ubotu> somebody said amarok was a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/
<spiritz> I just installed the latest amarok version but I can't find how to enable that "mood" feature, any clue anyone?
<Mrono|Linux> !kde 3.5.1
<ubotu> well, kde 3.5.1 is at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<Mrono|Linux> mood?
<spiritz> Mrono|Linux: some kind of feature to show how "warm" is a song ;) should be part of a the main table as a column
<spiritz> "- Moodbar, a visual representation of your music's mood (requires exscalibar) " > I need to find out whats exscalibar
<sonic> Right guys, thanks for all the help. I'm off to recovery mode to see if I can fix this. See you later!
<Mrono|Linux> hmmm
<Mrono|Linux> I installed the build essentials but i'm still getting the same erros
<Mrono|Linux> errors*
<spiritz> Mrono|Linux: what r u trying to build?
<sonic> Hi Guys, I'm back in business!! Thanks to all!!!
<sonic> Can anyone point me in the direction of a tutorial on a setup for apache2, php5 and mysql5 for kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> !lamp
<ubotu> from memory, lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<sonic> Yes but that's about mysql4 and php4. I'm looking for versions 5
<Mrono|Linux> hey
<Mrono|Linux> how do I get the system over to us mesurments
<Mrono|Linux> instead of army time
<Mrono|Linux> and celcius
<spiritz> Mrono|Linux: what do u mean "the system"? kde itself?
<Mrono|Linux> yeah
<Mrono|Linux> my weather is C
<Mrono|Linux> I want F
<spiritz> it's in kcontrol, then local settings or something
<spiritz> Contry/Region & Language under Regional & Acesssibility
<Mrono|Linux> ah
<Mrono|Linux> right
<Brydenn> lol "army time and celcius" hahaha
<Brydenn> its called millitary time
<spiritz> what's army time btw
<Brydenn> haha
<Brydenn> its millitary time spiritz
<Brydenn> ie 1300 hours = 1pm
<spiritz> hm ok; so did u get used to that in the army?
<Mrono|Linux> !b-e
<ubotu> it has been said that b-e is no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<CarstenP> Hi! How can I open .RAR files that have an password set? Ark just gives an error.
<_mrono> !firefox
<CyberMad> how to make a static ip on interface will get DHCP IP from DHCP Server?
<_mrono> crap
<_mrono> I completely screwed up my konqueror
<farous> anyone know why a pdf file generated using latex which display perfect with adobe, evince won't print proparly even on windows printer? a graph won't print at all?
<_mrono> thi is how bad I screwed it up
<_mrono> Protocol not supported
<_mrono> file
<_mrono> crap
<_mrono> any help here?
<_mrono> hmmm
<thoreauputic> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<_mrono> phew
<_mrono> it's ok now
<CyberMad> what is tracert command in linux?
<spiritz> traceroute
<tomas_> goodmorning (k)ubuntus
<tomas_> is there anyone there?
<freeflying> tomas_: hi
<tomas_> :)
<tomas_> are you from sweden freeflying?
<freeflying> tomas_: no .I'm from china
<tomas_> ah, sorry
<tomas_> it must be tough
<tomas_> that you can't write everything you want and things like that :/
<tomas_> freeflying: do you know any good movie dvd creation suite for kubuntu?
<freeflying> tomas_: not yet
<freeflying> tomas_: u may have a try with k3b
<tomas_> freeflying: there are QDVDCREATOR or whatever it's called but I want a program that I can convert videos with. from wmv to mpeg dvd
<freeflying> tomas_: dose it in kubntu now ?
<tomas_> freeflying: qdvdauthor is in dapper at least. and i think its in breezy too
<freeflying> tomas_: you just need it be backported to breezy
<tomas_> freeflying: isnt it in breezy?
<tomas_> freeflying: im running dapper so i dont really care
<jlund> I'm running KDE 3.5.1 on Dapper AMD64. What do I need to install to enable mp3 playback in Amarok?
<freeflying> jlund: libxine-extracodecs
<jlund> Thanks so much. Is there a technical reason why they aren't using Gstreamer?
<Tm_T> Morning comrades
<freeflying> Tm_T: noon
<JohnFlux> jlund: kde 4 will use gstreamer in general, but even now amarok can use gstreamer if you want it to
<JohnFlux> jlund: go to configure, engine, and chose gstreamer
<jlund> freeflying - Thanks. Mp3s are working now!
<jlund> freeflying - I recently converted all of my CDs to Oggs at Q6 though. No reason not to now that Rockbox runs on the iPods. My Nano plays Oggs just fine now!
<cristian> !tell cristian about ntfs
<jlund> Alright, another question. What is the equivalent package to FFmpeg in Kubuntu on Dapper AMD64? I have some Xvid videos that I encoded in k3b before upgrading on this new system.
<jlund> Kaffeine is playing audio but not video at the moment
<jlund> What is the equivalent package to FFmpeg in Kubuntu on Dapper AMD64? I have some Xvid videos that I encoded in k3b before upgrading on this new system and Kaffeine is only playing audio at the moment.
<spiritz> jlund : have u installed w32codec? u should have a look at gstreamer also..; u might also want to try vlc or mplayer that work with their own codecs
<Tonio_> yop
<ailean> guys, can I get a Creative Zen Xtra to play oggs??
<visik7> is this a kubuntu question ?
<ailean> well it's related to a similar topic on iPods above
<ailean> you know what, you don't want to answer me, just don't okay?
<visik7> 2 ot question
<ailean> maybe someone could help me in a message window then
<ailean> it's not like anyone else is talking in here
<ailean> red tape red tape
<CyberMad> i have error like this (when do ./configure of freeradius):  configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables
<CyberMad> i already install the gcc
<CyberMad> how to fix it?
<George> does xgl work on kubuntu dapper?
<kameron> katapult onlt works with things that are in the menu, is there a way to configure it to launch anything in /usr/bin and /home/bin, etc?
<kameron> well, get it to launch anything in your path
<Hobbsee> kameron: killall katapult && katapult - should find all the new stuff
<kameron> Hobbsee, oh, maybe that's all.. i haven't restarted in a long time.
<Hobbsee> :)
<kameron> no, didn't work.
<Hobbsee> :(
<kameron> it only recognizes menu items.
<kameron> Hobbsee, try katapulting kwrite
<kameron> see if it comes up.
<Hobbsee> ah yes, it doesnt
<kameron> it's not generally in the menu, but it is installed with kate, and a default kubuntu install.
<kameron> yeah.
<sniff> woudl really appreciate someone telling me the command to mount an ntfs partition with user privs?
<_b> just follow instructions at:
<_b> !ntfs
<ubotu> rumour has it, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<_b> worked for me
<Al-Daja> is any to way to put kubuntu has main OS?
<Kamping_Kaiser> what do you mean Al-Daja?
<Al-Daja> Kamping_Kaiser: i have ubuntu, and i already install kubuntu, and i want to get ride off ubuntu gnome and use only kubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> Al-Daja: did you install the Kubuntu-desktop package? or did you instlal a fresh Kubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> if you did the first one when you go to log in click on ' sesions' and select 'KDE' or 'Kubuntu' (i don't knwo which it is)
<Al-Daja> kubuntu desktop Kamping_Kaiser
<sniff> haha thanks
<me2win> !par2
<ubotu> me2win: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<me2win> !parity
<ubotu> me2win: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<me2win> anybody know any par2 progs?
<bimberi> ubotu tell Al-Daja about removegnome
<Al-Daja> !xubuntu
<ubotu> [xubuntu]  Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<Al-Daja> !adept
<ubotu> well, adept is a package manager for Kubuntu. A howto is provided here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Kamping_Kaiser> Al-Daja: could you /msg ubotu please :)
<Al-Daja> Kamping_Kaiser: :) sorry use to do that, anyway to get super user with adept else sudo?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no worries :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> use gksu adept
<Kamping_Kaiser> or
<Kamping_Kaiser> *er kdesu
<Kamping_Kaiser> IIRC
<Al-Daja> Kamping_Kaiser: what means gksu and kdesu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Al-Daja: they are the ways of launching programs so you have sudo
<Al-Daja> The APT Database will be opened in read-only mode, this means you cannot install/uninstall/upgrade anything. You have to run this program as root to be able to do that.
<Al-Daja> Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<Al-Daja> Kamping_Kaiser: a day after sudo works now don't
<Kamping_Kaiser> Al-Daja: are you using dapper flight 4?
<Al-Daja> no
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. not sure then
<Eiscreme> hi
<Eiscreme> the Kubuntu-Download just finished  -  my question:
<Eiscreme> do you offer an MD5-Checksum ?
<morrow> should be in the same directory as the iso
<Eiscreme> morrow: I followed a link from a website
<Eiscreme> http://ubuntu.intergenia.de/releases/kubuntu/5.10/
<Eiscreme> @ morrow
<Eiscreme> morrow: there are some files listed below but my Browser does not show me the full names
<morrow> hmmm you're right.. always thought there is an official md5
<Eiscreme> morrow: can you just create one of your ISO file?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i'd like to speak with an "expert" of the linux sound systems
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i am experiencing some troubles..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i mean, the sound usually works but sometimes it happens to see: the peripherical is busy, impossible to reproduce..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i'd like to have some suggestion on the kind of sound engine to use in kde
<Tallia1Kubuntu> anybody available?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !audio
<ubotu> Tallia1Kubuntu: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !als
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Tallia1Kubuntu
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !alsa
<ubotu> somebody said alsa was http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok i think i find out my problem
<Tallia1Kubuntu> thanks ubotu
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !arts
<ubotu> Tallia1Kubuntu: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !arts
<Eiscreme> People,  _PLEASE_ give me an official   MD5-Sum  for the  Breezy   CD  ISO of  "Kubuntu"
<Eiscreme> there is none in any of the mirrors
<bimberi> Eiscreme: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/MD5SUMS
<JakubS> x forwarding over ssh stopped working
<JakubS> apps simply hang after sending auth info
<m_tadeu> hi everyone...is there a package named libagg or something like that that deals with svg stuff?
<Snake|School> m_tadeu: search
<Snake|School> Theres none called libagg tho
<m_tadeu> Snake|School: I did...nothing came on
<Snake|School> sorry can help more, im just stepping out
<Snake|School> search svg maybe?
<Snake|School> gotta go, sorry
<m_tadeu> Snake|School: thanx anyway :=
<JakubS> m_tadeu: weird search you have, apt-cache search libagg returned package libagg-dev for me
<m_tadeu> JakubS: I searched in sinaptic with no results :(
<Hobbsee> !+info libagg-dev
<ubotu> Package 'libagg-dev' does not exist.
<tomas_> hi
<tomas_> how to mount an iso?
<JohnFlux> tomas_: man mount
<tomas_> JohnFlux: nothing concret?
<Kamping_Kaiser> mount -o loopback -t iso9660 file.iso /mnt/ IRC
<tomas_> thanks
<JohnFlux> tomas_: I was going to complain, but then I just checked the man page and it's not very good with examples for loopback :(
<tomas_> sorry JohnFlux
<tomas_> its just that i dont want to search through manpages
<tomas_> i could do it myself if i wanted
<tomas_> but sometimes i think its better to ask someone else
<tomas_> thanks anyway
<tomas_> bye
<JohnFlux> hmm
<JohnFlux> how rude!
<LeeJunFan> argh! YUM blows.
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<visik7> anyone use rdp:/ ?
<samoura> hello
<samoura> someone here
<samoura> how can i play a vidio clip on online ISSS ;S is there a website that can help me becouse i think i have to download or install mplayer mozilla play or some like that
<admrl> what web browser..?
<samoura> i dont now just something to get this online clips work
<Kamping_Kaiser> samoura: there's a mplayer plugin for firefox, I'm not sure about konqueror
<samoura> i want to see a skate trix on online and i cant
<bipolar> is kubuntu dapper switching away from gstreamer? The amarok-gstreamer package is out of date and holding back the amarok package.
<admrl> you can put the url of the video in kaffiene if that doesnt work
<samoura> is there a website that can help me http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Howtoplayononlineclips
<samoura> just a example ;S
<samoura> it says a w22codec or some error
<samoura> it says a w32codec or some error**
<samoura> is says you dont have codec in your system ;S
<Kamping_Kaiser> bipolar: i think so
<Hentai^XP> WMV
<samoura> #ubuntu
<bipolar> Kamping_Kaiser: I'll have to do some research on the mailing list. hopefuly I can get an answer as to why. :\
<Kamping_Kaiser> bipolar: gl
<bipolar> Kamping_Kaiser: gl?
<Kamping_Kaiser> good luck
<bipolar> ah. :)
<admrl> samoura get plf repo in you sources.list and install all the codecs
<admrl> doc.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf
<samoura> how do i get it?
<samoura> sudo apt-get install plf repo ?
<IcHx> heloooo
<bipolar> Kamping_Kaiser: Found the answer. http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3307.0
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool
<Kamping_Kaiser> what is it? ;)
<IcHx> what's whot ???
<bipolar> Kamping_Kaiser: transition to GS .10
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. nide
<Kamping_Kaiser> *nice
<admrl> samoura go to the link
<admrl> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf
<admrl> tells you everything you need to do
<Rejistania> Hi
<Rejistania> I can nmot install the kde-devel versions
<Rejistania> It tells me the package source can not be retrieved...
<sUpErMeGaPrO> how do i install firefox1.5?
<sUpErMeGaPrO> anyone knows?
<osh_> !firefox
<sUpErMeGaPrO> hey
<sUpErMeGaPrO> do anyone here here know?
<Rejistania> not really
<Rejistania> I'd recommend to use Konqui anyways [/Browserwar] 
<bipolar> sUpErMeGaPrO: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<sUpErMeGaPrO> hm.......
<sUpErMeGaPrO> but i think firefox better
<bipolar> sUpErMeGaPrO: pretty much it means installing from mozilla.org tarball.
<Eiscreme> is there a Kubuntu Breezy user here right now?
* bipolar is using dapper
<Eiscreme> please tell me if the program "pppoeconf"  exists in   Kubuntu Breezy
<bipolar> Eiscreme: it's in breezy... package pppoeconf.
<Eiscreme> bipolar: so after installing I will be able to call this program without any more installing?
<Eiscreme> (installing kubuntu I mean)
<bipolar> Eiscreme: I've never used it, but in theory, yes.
<Eiscreme> bipolar: perfect
<Eiscreme> thank you very much bipolar
<Eiscreme> well, I install kubuntu now...
<Eiscreme> heh
<bipolar> np
<eva_> Is it possible to install firefox 1.5 through the apt-get?
<bipolar> eva_: only if someone made unoffical packages.
<bipolar> eva_: 1.5 is in dapper.
<Rejistania> where can I get the KDE packages from if adept fails to open the list
<bipolar> I don't know how easy a backport would be since firefox is pretty tightly coupled with ubuntu.
<eva_> bipolar, What is dapper?
<Q_Continuum> Any benefit in running AMD64 versus the i386 build of Kubuntu?
<bipolar> eva_: dapper is the name of the upcoming release of ubuntu. it's beta now.
<bipolar> Q_Continuum: accessing over 32G of ram? :P
<eva_> bipolar, But how can I get the firefox 1.5 installed on my breezy?
<Q_Continuum> Okay, I can put in at most 4GB due to motherboard restrictions :P
<Q_Continuum> Currently have 2GB though.
<bert_> Use Automatix to install Firefox
<Q_Continuum> any reasons I should build my system off of AMD64 verses i386?
<Q_Continuum> Did an install about a year ago, had some fun doing the 32-bit chroot
<eva_> bert_, What is Automatix?
<bert_> It's a program you install which then allows you to install other programs.
<bert_> Some people say not to use Automatix, but I did to install Firefox 1.5 and Opera and other programs and I had no problems
<bert_> I think Automatix can be installed from Adept
<bipolar> eva_: I posted a wiki link above about firefox 1.5
<luisito> hello!!
<bipolar> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<bert_> What about Firefox?
<eva_> bipolar, Where is the link?
<bipolar> ^^
<eva_> ok
<eva_> I got it
<luisito> I posted a color scheme in kde-look.org named Chocolate. Hope you like it!!! http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=35733
<bert_> Automatix takes care of every step of the installation needed
<bipolar> I don't know why so many people are asking about firefox in #kubuntu.... KDE uses Konq.
<luisito> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<bipolar> best to ask in #ubuntu
<eva_> Isn't there a repository where I can get firefox 1.5.1?
<eva_> bipolar, Your wiki is really to complicated for me
<eva_> I just want to install firefox 1.5.1
<Rejistania> is there a repository to get KDE?
<bipolar> eva_: it's not my wiki. if you're not up to following it, just wait for dapper in april.
<bipolar> 1.5 isn't that much diffrent from 1.0.x anyway.
<luisito> eva_: that is really easy with the wiki
<luisito> bipolar: I agree.
<bert_> Ubotu: Your comment is only your opinion , I used it a long time ago and it OK, I think it's been updated now to a later version
<ubotu> okay, bert_
* Rejistania slanied her install :/
<bipolar> bert_: don't tell the bot useless things :)
<bipolar> !your comment
<ubotu> well, your comment is only your opinion , I used it a long time ago and it OK, I think it's been updated now to a later version
<bert_> Up the bot
<luisito> eva_: jus follow the things step by step, and just copy/paste the command lines in the wiki. it's very easy.
<samoura> hello i have installd  sudo apt-get install w32codecs but it dosent work ;S
<Al-Daja> !katapult
<ubotu> somebody said katapult was an application for KDE designed to provide faster access to applications, bookmarks and other items. Once you've installed it, alt+f2 ->katapult, then hit Alt+Space. When splash screen appears, type the command you want.
<samoura> i tryd to play but it still a error like this There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<Rejistania> samoura: which architecture?
<samoura> dude how shude i know
<samoura> admrl was helping me and hi is gonne
<bert_> katapult works OK, but I forget to use it
<Rejistania> I'd recommend using automatiks
<Al-Daja> i just want to say now that i simply love kubuntu, only missing one thing, is that kubuntu clean my ass
<bert_> Don't use automatix, ubotu says it's no good
<bert_> Al-Daja: go suck on another joint
<Al-Daja> lol
<Rejistania> samoura: I can not /msg you
<Rejistania> I am not regged
<bert_> naughty
<Rejistania> samoura: google yourself for automatiks?
<bert_> Use this link:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<Rejistania> I need help... my KDE install is broken
<Kamping_Kaiser> Rejistania: what's the problem? i might be able to help
<Rejistania> I wanted to install kde-devel and automake for a manual compile apparently the site however was down and now I have like 5 broken KDE packages
<teequ> Hi. Phwee, I was using aRts as backend for amarok, but tried to change it to use gstreamer and alsa...
<Kamping_Kaiser> Rejistania: have you tried `sudo apt-get -f install` ?
<teequ> it seems that I really don't know what I'm doing, because I can't get system sounds and amarok to work together
<Rejistania> I used adept
<Kamping_Kaiser> teequ: I'm not sure KDE is ready for gstreamer.
<bert_> I'm using the gstreamer engine OK in amarok
<teequ> Should Alsa's dmix automatically work in Kubuntu 5.10
<Rejistania> WARNUNG: Die folgenden Pakete knnen nicht authentifiziert werden!
<Rejistania> this is not good...
<Kamping_Kaiser> Rejistania: try a `sudo apt-get update` first to try and get rid of that message
<Rejistania> k
<bert_> I'm using KDE 3.5.1
* Kamping_Kaiser passes teequ to bert_
<Rejistania> Unable to retrieve: ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/3.5/kubuntu/dists/breezy/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz subprocess gzip returned with error
<Rejistania> (I translated that)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i gather :) i probalby would have understood the eror anyway. try using http:/ rather then ftp:/
<teequ> bert_: Did you just changed amarok engine to gstreamer or did you tweak with system sound settings also?
<eva_> Where can I make a firefox entry on the KDE menu?
<bert_> Did it a while ago, I can't remember, I think I just intstalled the gstreamer engine and then selected it in amarok
<Rejistania> Do I need to change the URL?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Rejistania: yeh. try http://ftp.KDE.org/pub/KDE/stable/3.5/Kubuntu/dists/Breezy/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz
<luisito> I have some troubles sending and receiving files with kopete, any help?
<Kamping_Kaiser> but note i havent instlaled KDE 3.5, so I'm not sure if the server can handle it
<Rejistania> seems to work
<teequ> bert_: Can you check what you have in System Settings - Sound System ? Because I can use e.g. amarok and alsaplayer simultaneously, but if I enable sound system in settings, then I get problems
<samoura> what does this do -> cross-building Linux binary packages
<samoura> just want to know
<Rejistania> W: Kann nicht auf die Liste http://ftp.KDE.org breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.KDE.org_pub_KDE_stable_3.5_Kubuntu_dists_Breezy_main_binary-amd64_dists_breezy_main_binary-amd64_Packages) der Quellpakete zugreifen. - stat (2 Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)
<samoura> what does this do -> cross-building Linux binary packages
<samoura> just want to know
<bipolar> samoura: cross compiling?
<samoura> yes
<samoura> what does it do
<bert_> Iv'e got sound systen enabled
<eva_> ow can I make the tree of folders appear in konqueror at rhe right.
<samoura> please answer me ;S
<eva_> How can I make the tree of folders appear in konqueror at rhe right?
<bipolar> samoura: thats building for a diffrent arch from the cpu you are running.
<samoura> okei thanks
<bipolar> samoura: like building an app that runs on an ARM cpu (Zaurus) from your desktop.
<samoura> Nice
<teequ> bert_: Thanks. Can you check what you have in Hardware tab of Sound Settings? I tried to set alsa there, but it seem to reserve whole sound device
<samoura> can i set it up?
<samoura> I want it so badly
<bipolar> samoura: heh... it's not for the faint of heart. why do you need it?
<bert_> Autodetect
<teequ> bert: thanks, I'll try that
<Rejistania> still not working :/
<teequ> bert: seems to work, I'll boot and try to see that everything works after that also. Thanks a lot.
<samoura> http://lithmaster.free.fr/content/images/desktop/gentoo3.jpeg          <- hmmm  does it work on ubuntu or kubuntu :P
<samoura> ?
<_b> !epia
<ubotu> _b: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<luisito> I'm using aMSN but it looks not to integrate well with the graphic engines, and the fonts doesn't use the hinting. Anyone knows what can I do?
<JohnFlux> luisito: use kopete? :)
<samoura> why cant i install sawfish?
<luisito> JohnFlux: I like kopete more than any other, but I can't send/receive files, don't know why
<JohnFlux> luisito: yeah MS changed the protocol again to keep us out :(
<JohnFlux> luisito: that's what happens when you use a closed protocol
* JohnFlux sighs
<luisito> JohnFlux: those MS Mother F...... . I remenber when I couldn't log in, that's not fair.
<JohnFlux> luisito: we have to fix continually.  they'll change it just a little bit to break one
<JohnFlux> everyone
<IdleOne> morning all! I had to remove kubuntu-desktop ( very nice but to heavy for my system ) in any case I did sudo apt-get remove --purge kde* and that purged 115 packages but I still have the kde apps in my menu list how do I get rid of them as the apps dont work anymore?
<luisito> JohnFlux: but, why gaim does work?
<JohnFlux> luisito: the changes are subtle.  breaks some apps not others, depending on how each app handles error cases etc
<luisito> JohnFlux: ok, too bad.
<Celeste> hi
<Celeste> got a mega big problem .... I just installed kubuntu
<Celeste> I had to enter a username
<Celeste> and a password
<Q_Continuum> I just installed Kubuntu, and one of my monitors is in a 'mode not supported' state, claiming to be set to 68.7KHz Horizontal, and 321Hz Vertical...any tips on how to enable dual-display mode?
<Celeste> well,  my user-account works fine
<Celeste> but... I have not been asked for a ROOT password
<Celeste> I cannot access my root account
<Q_Continuum> Celeste, that's by design.
<Q_Continuum> you can't log in directly as root, keeps people from making the massive mistakes.
<Celeste> wtf!!!
<Celeste> I need root access
<Q_Continuum> whenever you try to do something that needs root access, it will ask you for your password.
<Celeste> tell me the password
<Celeste> please
<_mindspin> Celeste mind the coc
<Celeste> I tried  "su"
<Q_Continuum> I don't know it
<_mindspin> try sudo
<_mindspin> or better kdesu
<Celeste> I MUST use  pppoeconf
<Q_Continuum> it generates a random one on install, but you have sudo rights.
<Celeste> I can only use it as root
<_mindspin> if you wanna run gui apps with su
<Q_Continuum> somehow you can reset the root password, to something you know.  I've never had to.
<_mindspin> celeste you have to type sudo pppoeconf
<_mindspin> and here you
<_mindspin>  are
<Celeste> I am beeing asked for a password
<_mindspin> give yours
<_mindspin> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Celeste> user@box:~$ sudo pppoeconf
<Celeste> Password:
<as_284> hello
<Celeste> root password == user password?
<as_284> does anyone knows about wi-fi cards?
<_mindspin> the first user you create when installing is in the sudoers group
<_mindspin> and therefor  root
<Celeste> how cool ....
<Celeste> oh dear
<_mindspin> when you call a program with sudo or kdesu
<Celeste> well I try to come online with linux now
<Celeste> will be back soon - maybe
<_mindspin> why do you rant that way before even learning how a thing works?
<_mindspin> too late
<IdleOne> morning all! I had to remove kubuntu-desktop ( very nice but to heavy for my system ) in any case I did sudo apt-get remove --purge kde* and that purged 115 packages but I still have the kde apps in my menu list how do I get rid of them as the apps dont work anymore?
<_mindspin> kmenu
<_mindspin> if kde is still installed ;-)
<MisterMom> IdleOne: have a look at man update-menus
<IdleOne> MisterMom:  thank you
<samoura> hello can i download this bot with the source  http://friends.polibuda.info/~grusin/source_rep.php?render=topics.h         ?
<samoura> help please ;B
<IdleOne> MisterMom:  update-menus didnt change anything
<Celeste> re
<Celeste> ok got it done
<Celeste> sorry that I was unfriendly before
<Celeste> could anyone of you please help me getting a german keyboard_
<Celeste> ?
<MisterMom> IdleOne:  what command did you use exactly ?
<IdleOne> update-menus
<IdleOne> MisterMom:  i gotta run thanks for the help Ill be back later to figure this out
<IdleOne> have a good day
<eva_> From which sources can I download DVD support and win32codecs and so on?
<_mindspin> Celeste on command line: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<pussfeller> !restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<eva_> I have tried this but they were not found: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<eva_> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ breezy-extras main universe multiverse restricte
<_mindspin> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<eva_> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<jpatrick> !backports
<ubotu> backports is, like, totally, Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<jpatrick> eva_: ^
<admrl_> samoura how did the plf repo work..?
<eva_> I'm trying to install with the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages repositories, but it tells me: 403 Forbidden
<_mindspin> you need the gpg key
<_mindspin> wait
<eva_> I installed it as it says on the homepage
<_mindspin> then it should work ;-)
<_mindspin> wget url/to/key
<_mindspin> sudo apt-key add nameofthekey.gpg
<eva_> iT SAYS TO DO THE FOLLOWING: gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 1135D466
<eva_> gpg --export --armor 1135D466 | sudo apt-key add -
<eva_> And that's what I did
<_mindspin> th method mentioned by me worked for my packages
<eva_> _mindspin, could yo tell me exactly what to type? I mean the url/to/key
<_mindspin> I'll try although I have riddels packages installed not seveas
<eva_> _mindspin, please!
<eva_> _mindspin, And what's the difference?
<_mindspin> they have different keys ;-)
<_mindspin> riddles looks like: wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<_mindspin> I dunno wther there is wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-seveas-key.gpg
<Riddell> no
<_mindspin> so youll have to get the correct key
<Riddell> eva_: your problem has nothing to do with gpg authentication
<_mindspin> didi you subscribe to the mailing list as recommended/demanded on the page?
<_mindspin> so why  does she get a "forbidden"
<_mindspin> server maintenance?
<mars> How to run it : pbsetup.run ?
<mars> I am new
<_mindspin> what is pbsetup.run ?
<mars> Thing i need to run to upgrade punkbuster
<mars> What command schould i use to run it from terminal?
<_mindspin> never heard
<LeeJunFan> I love how MS zealots say linux is too fragmented by different distro's, yet MS is putting out 6 versions of vista themselves.
<admrl_> ./pbsetup.run   ..?
<_mindspin> if its executeable
<admrl_> sh pbsetup.run
<admrl_> try those
<_mindspin> maybe you'll have to set permissions first
<mars> ok works.
<mars> Thanks
<admrl_> :D
<admrl_> yep
<noteventime> I can agree that linux is too fragmented, but it's more th e lack of standard ways to do this then the existaence of distros.
<mars> Its strange cause i tried it yesterday and i thought it doesent work.
<eva_> _mindspin, What are the sources for the jriddell repositories?
<_mindspin> I'll paste my sources list,
<noteventime> Like the installers, we have rpm, apt, and differend type of bin's, and lets not forget compiling from source end port-like systems. Oh and packman
<noteventime> and*
<_mindspin> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<_mindspin> eva_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9446
<diGVargur^> H all
<eva_> _mindspin, Where did you paste them?
<mars> #flood
<_mindspin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9446
<eva_> _mindspin, Thanks a lot, I got the DVD library now, but I can't get win2codecs
<eva_> _mindspin, I got them, they are called w32codecs
<eva_> _mindspin, thanks a lot!!
<_mindspin> plf should bring them ...
<_mindspin> yw
<p_k> heyho
<p_k> ive got a problem with my network-card... from now to then it cut all connections and is shown as "disabled" in the configuration window - but ( of course.. ) when im tryin to enable eth1 it is going to switch back to "disabled" after a few moments.. any ideas? :(
<_mindspin> I solved this on my notebook by disabling acpi
<p_k> did it work before?
<p_k> because it worked fine ~ one hour ago :P
<_mindspin> no it drops the nic on random base, especially when transferring alot of data
<p_k> hm
<p_k> did you disable acpi @ bios?
<_mindspin> nope in /boot/grub/menu.lst just add acpi=off in the default bootmenu
<_mindspin> so its not harmful to test it
<p_k> k im goin to try :)
<p_k> oh
<p_k> but i dont need this acpi shit
<_mindspin> I think its installred by default
<p_k> an btw, it is disabled @ bios
<_mindspin> no
<_mindspin> in your case?
<p_k> yep
<_mindspin> maybe a hardware issue card/cable/plug
<tomcatt> hello all
<p_k> i tried to put the card out and restored it - but nothing changed :/
<tomcatt> need some info, please.  How the heck do I get the wifi to work on my Pavilion zv5000 to work?  If I could get that to work, I'll be 100% Linux.
<tomcatt> need some info, please.  How the heck do I get the wifi to work on my Pavilion zv5000 to work?  If I could get that to work, I'll be 100% Linux.
<noteventime> tomcatt: How far have you come?
<noteventime> !wifi
<ubotu> I heard wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<noteventime> ^- have you tried thisone?
<tomcatt>  I have ndisgtk installed but that's about all.
<tomcatt> and the windows drivers are install
<tomcatt> but it is like it can't see it.
<tomcatt> in order for the light to come on, i have to boot to windows, exit out and restart to linux
<noteventime> hm...
<noteventime> tomcatt: can you pastebin the output of ifconfig and iwconfig
<noteventime> !patebin
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, noteventime
<noteventime> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<tomcatt> the that web site tell me that my card isn't configed right so i will have to start from scrach
<ailean> hey, can anyone tell me why i get horrible big writing on the menus when i open apps like mplayer and vlc?
<ailean> didn't always happen
<noteventime> Sounds wierd
<noteventime> tomcatt: Can you please pastebin the output of ifconfig and iwconfig
<tomcatt> i'm trying to do that now.  just a sec
<tomcatt> it should be there.
<noteventime> where?
<arrinmurr> ailean: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gtk1Fonts
<ailean> thanks arrinmurr
<tomcatt> kubuntu irc program wants me to sign up somewhere in order to use msg.  xchat don't have to worry about that.
<jpatrick> odd
<Tm_T> tomcatt: it's not about program, it's about freenode network policy I think
<noteventime> !register
<ubotu> rumour has it, register is type /msg nickserv help register (you probably should do this in the server window so that if you mess up you won't reveal your password to the whole channel :))
<puckman> Anyone using Thunderbird 1.5 on kubuntu?
<jpatrick> Kontact is way better
<noteventime> No, I like kmail better
<_mindspin> yep
<_mindspin> I use 1.5.1
<_mindspin> oops
<_mindspin> thunderbird, still on 1.0.7
<puckman> yup
<puckman> which sucks
<_mindspin> why?
<puckman> I like kontact better as well but since I deployed thunderbird to all users here I like to use the same systemm
<Mrono> hi
<p_k> Mrono can you maybe help me with my network card problem ? :'(
<Mrono> mabye
<p_k> ive got a problem with my network-card... from now to then it cut all connections and is shown as "disabled" in the configuration window - but ( of course.. ) when im tryin to enable eth1 it is going to switch back to "disabled" after a few moments.. any ideas? :(
<Mrono> none
<Mrono> my wireless does that
<Mrono> only just the second part
<p_k> :'(
<Mrono> yeah
<p_k> i dont want to reinstall the whole system ...
<Mrono> lol
<Mrono> I just did
<p_k> i also restarted "networking" serveral times but nothing changed
<Mrono> last night I reinstalled
<p_k> but when my "system" is going to shutdown, konquerer crashes all the time :)
<p_k> so maybe it will be a good choice :/
<p_k> it would be the first reinstall after about 3 hours runtime -.-
<me2win> !rename
<Mrono> hmm
<Mrono> still getting errors
<Mrono> hwy guys
<Mrono> what packages should I install after a fresh install
<jpatrick> of dapper?
<me2win> koffice
<me2win> gcc
<me2win> kdelibs
<Mrono> kubuntu
<Mrono> 5.10
<Tm_T> don't
<Tm_T> hit
<Tm_T> enter
<Tm_T> too
<Tm_T> often
<Tm_T> ;(
<me2win> my comma key is broken :-p
<Tm_T> then use only space? ;(
<me2win> heh
<me2win> whats the command to rename files?
<Tm_T> me2win: rename?
<me2win> its not working ;(
<Tm_T> then use krename
<_mindspin> mv
<Tm_T> _mindspin: too simple ;(
<me2win> mv to rename?
<_mindspin> ;-)
<_mindspin> yup
<_mindspin> type man mv
<me2win> is there a way to copy and rename?
<me2win> well
<me2win> yeah duh
<me2win> my bad
<me2win> cp
<Tm_T> ;(
<me2win> and sorry for hitting enter alot again lol
<me2win> !php
<ubotu> somebody said lamp was Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<apokryphos> Riddell: wow, good stuff on getting the talk at fosdem. There aren't any audio files or direct notes/something with the whole talk? I'm interested in it. =)
<apokryphos> info about the talk should appear on kubuntu.org announcement too, shouldn't it? That'd be nice :)
<Mrono> hey guys
<_mindspin> apokryphos:  http://www.fosdem.org/2006/index/interviews/interviews_waugh
<apokryphos> hi
<Mrono> anyone know why I would still be getting make errors on everything I try even after I install the kdelibs and B-E
<apokryphos> _mindspin: I meant Riddell's presentation about Kubuntu, but thanks -- that looks interesting.
<apokryphos> Mrono: what errors? Pastebin them.
<_mindspin> Is Rddles presentation published anywhere?
<robotgeek> hey apokryphos
<apokryphos> hi robotgeek
<apokryphos> _mindspin: slides at: http://www.kde.org/kdeslides/fosdem2006/2006-02-jonathan-riddell-kubuntu/
<Mrono> k
<Mrono> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<Mrono> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9451
<me2win> ah, nothing like installing a web server and metallica
<Mrono> apokryphos: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9451
<apokryphos> Mrono: lines 24 and 25 are key
* apokryphos will brb
<httpdss> how can upgrading to dapper remove kdebase and lots of kde stuff too ??
<me2win> eeasily?
<me2win> .
<puckman> anyone here installed thunderbird 1.5 on kubuntu yet?
<puckman> I just did and now am having some issues
<Mrono> apokryphos: I installed the konq dev libraries and i'm still getting the same thing, not sure what to install
<diGVargur> hello does some one knows what is the ip addres of irc.simnet.is ?
<Celeste> re
<martinjh99> Anyone know if EasyUbuntu will work on Kubuntu???
<diGVargur> #ubuntu
<apokryphos> Mrono: what's kconfigure?
<Mrdp> aranzda tr konusan yokmu ?
<Mrdp> Bu koca kanalda tr konusan kimse yokmu ?
<apokryphos> Mrdp: this is an English speaking channel
<me2win> apokryphos: kconfig is like a gui compiling program
<apokryphos> do something like sudo apt-get build-dep kate   to get all necessary dev files
<apokryphos> have to head out now; I'll help later if I'm around
<me2win> lata
<Mrono> hmm
<Mrono> ok
<me2win> Mrono: tell me if it works, im having those same issues
<Mrono> ok
<Mrono> it worked my last install
<Mrono> so not sure why it isn't now
<Mrdp> apokryphos : I am sorry I undesrtant it, but I cannot speak english....I speak turkish but I want to speak kubuntu turkish channel....
<Mrdp> ok..
<me2win> Mrdp: the channel is ubuntu.tr
<httpdss> i wonder why dapper dist-upgrade wants to remove my kde :-S
<me2win> httpdss: its happened to a few other people too
<httpdss> me2win: hhmmm ... maybe an apt-get install kubuntu-desktop after the dist-upgrade would solve it ?
* me2win shrugs
<me2win> everytime somebody brings it up, i have to leave lolz
<Mrono> grrrrrr
<Mrono> still
<_mindspin> !dapper
<noteventime> !ubuntu+1
<ubotu> noteventime: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<noteventime> !dapper
<_mindspin> !#ubuntu+1
<ubotu> _mindspin: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<balder> hola
<ryanakca> how do you make .deb in dapper?
<me2win> ryanakca: from sourcE?
<ryanakca> yes...
<me2win> you can use checkinstall
<ryanakca> and not with checkinstall
<me2win> lol
<ryanakca> checkinstall is... ick :P
<Donvinzk> what file should I modify to switch from kdm to gdm ?
<Donvinzk> kcontrol
<Donvinzk> sorry
<ryanakca> how do you make .deb in dapper without having to use checkinstall?
<rysiek> hi there
<angasule> hi
<rysiek> got an issue with mkdosfs
<Nukeador> hi all
<Nukeador> any idea why if i get low signal on mi wireless card under ubuntu i get disconnected?
<rysiek> I've got an mp3 player, trying to format a mem card in it, for it to use. In mkdosfs I have a whole lotta options (and using almost all of them here) but I also need to set the number of sectors/track and the number of heads
<rysiek> That's the only thing that differs the created fat fs from the original, created by vendor's Windows drivers
<rysiek> (sure, I can boot Windoze and format the damn thing there, but that's not the point, is it? ;) )
<rysiek> anybody has an idea on this one? :)
<Nukeador> why you want to know the number os sectors..?
<kakei> http://wedoit4you.com:8000/   #radiobuntu  ubuntu radio on :D
<rysiek> well, I have formatted the bastard under Windoze, then booted Kubuntu and dosfsck -v /dev/sd... to get the EXACT filesystem specs
<rysiek> now I'm trying to recreate a perfectly identical Fat filesystem so that the mem card is usable on the device
<Nukeador> :O
<rysiek> as for now I have managed to duplicate all the options - except for the number of sectors per track and the number of heads
<rysiek> and it still doesn't get read by the mp3 player - sooo, as this is the *only* thing that differs this fs from the original one
<rysiek> this must be the culprit
<pollomax> join #kubuntu/es
<rysiek> anybody has an idea?
<rysiek> man, so many people, so many dead bodies... :)
<JohnFlux> rysiek: often there is a file that contains meta data that the card uses
<JohnFlux> rysiek: mp3 player uses i mean
<_anilk> is this site http://khtml.info been hacked ?
<rysiek> JohnFlux: yep, there is one, but it's on the player's inner mem. the mem I am trying to format is an add-on mem card
<rysiek> (SD I believe)
<pollomax> join: #kubuntu-es
<pollomax> #kubuntu-es
<pollomax> join #kubuntu-es
<rysiek> JohnFlux: Oh, and after it's been formatted by the vendor's Windows drivers, there was no file on it (only - as I said - on the built-in mem)
<jjesse> !mysql 5
<ubotu> jjesse: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<me2win> !mysql
<ubotu> lamp is, like, Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<me2win> !mysql5
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, me2win
<jjesse> installed mysql server and it appears to be mysql 5, how do i set it up to connect? mysql -u root does not work on fresh instlall
<me2win> is it running?
<_mindspin> mysql is well documented on their homepage
<me2win> VERY well documented
<ryanakca> anybody here remember who was teaching package building/updating last night?
<jpatrick> ryanakca: no, but I'm a MOTU
<ryanakca> MOTU???
<jpatrick> !motu
<ubotu> somebody said motu was the Masters of the Universe ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU )
<me2win> jpatrick: you set that up well
<Tm_T> jpatrick: you? master? buhahaha! =) ;) ;)
<ryanakca> masters of the univers
<ryanakca> yes, I found the wiki... *pets google*
<me2win> jpatrick: almost as good as somebody else could set something up
<_mindspin> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<jpatrick> me2win: pardon?
<me2win> but, as we all know, almost only counts in horseshoes and elephant tossing
<rysiek> ok, this must be too hard an issue here ;)
<rysiek> cu all
<jpatrick> Tm_T: yeah!
<Tm_T> hehe
* Tm_T goes to eat more red and blue pills ->
<ryanakca> jpatrick: d'you know of a "HOWTO" on updating packages? ex: repository version of gimp is 2.2.10... I want to make a package of 2.3.7 so that I can remove it with apt down the road if I need to. How would I do so
<jpatrick> me2win: what did you mean by set it up well?
<me2win> things like !motu
<ryanakca> jpatrick: rashink I think it was, was helping me last night... I got to the part where I "patched" the old 2.2.10 source from apt-get source with the 2.3.7 source from the gimp mirrors... I'm looking for a HOWTO starting there
<me2win> easter egg kinda things
<me2win> are only used sparsely
<me2win> the opportunity to use it in context
<me2win> is rare
<me2win> but you set it up for yourself nicely by being subtle about it
<me2win> hehe
<me2win> its like http://www.justfuckinggoogleit.com
<me2win> it exists, but only rarely do you get the opportunity to use it in context instead of out of novelty
<me2win> unless of course you set yourself up to use it
<me2win> ie. "No, but im a motu"
<jpatrick> ryanakca: seen the docs? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Documentation
<me2win> whats a motu?
<ryanakca> lol
<jpatrick> me2win: :)
<me2win> jpatrick: hehe
<ryanakca> I see I've got LOTS of reading to do 
<jpatrick> ryanakca: it's easy to learn after a while
<ryanakca> jpatrick: yes... I just don't know where to start 
<jpatrick> MOTU/Packaging pages
<ubuntu> hello?
<jpatrick> hi ubuntu
<me2win> kubuntu > ubuntu
<ubuntu> I'm running kubuntu live right now... just gettin into the whole linux world
<jpatrick> kubuntu > ubuntu > windows
<me2win> ^agrt
<ubuntu> any chance anyone could tell me if kubuntu has a c compiler?
<jpatrick> gcc
<jpatrick> not installed by default
<ubuntu> damn
<ubuntu> any os's have it installed by def?
<jpatrick> it's on the cd
<ubuntu> i think straight ubuntu does doesn't it?
<ubuntu> o
<ubuntu> how do i go about gettin it?
<me2win> installs with 1 line :D
<me2win> sudo apt-get install gcc
<ubuntu> lol
* trappist recommends apt-get install build-essential
<ubuntu> go into the terminal and type that right?
<ubuntu> i'm new to the whole thing.. have no clue lol
<ubuntu> consider me stupid on this thing lol
<me2win> linux has things called repositories
<me2win> think of them as shelves
<me2win> they have programs that you need
<me2win> called packages
<me2win> theres a package for many many things now
<me2win> and the way you GET those packages
<me2win> is through apt-get
<me2win> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ubuntu> i have another ?
<ubuntu> i have a 20 gig portable harddrive.... i have it linked via usb ... can i mount and read and write to it while its in ntsf format or do i need to have it in fat?
<ubuntu> i don't wan to have to reformat it now bc i have about 5 gigs of stuff on it and it takes forever to  copy and paste with the shitty usb 1.0 i have on my work pc
<me2win> dangerous to write to ntfs from linux
<ubuntu> how bad?
<me2win> can destroy your disk bad
<me2win> there are things that remedy the problem though
<me2win> things that make it safe to try and write to ntfs
<jpatrick> !ntfs
<ubotu> rumour has it, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<me2win> this is wierd
<me2win> i just set up apache, mysql and php
<me2win> im talking fine in here
<me2win> but i cant connect to websites or kopete
<me2win> wtf is up with that?
<jpatrick> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<me2win> hmm?
<diGVargur> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop$ ./psotnic -p conf.hub
<diGVargur> bash: ./psotnic: Permission denied
<me2win> use sudo
<ubuntu> hey i have a flashdrive... i need to get a .c file off.. anyone wanna explain how to mount the flashdrive ... it only needs to have read privs...
<tsdgeos> ubuntu: plug it in!
<ubuntu> it is in
<ryanakca> jpatrick: gah! mental overload :P
<tsdgeos> ubuntu: then it should have alredy mounted itself on /media
<jpatrick> diGVargur: chmod +x psotnic
<me2win> jpatrick: i am using konversation fine, but cant connect to websites or kopete. i just installed LAMP, whats wrong?
<jpatrick> blocked your ports?
<me2win> ??
<jpatrick> something must be wrong
<ubuntu> When i plug my flashdrive in i get this error:
<ubuntu> An error occurred while loading media:/sdb1:
<ubuntu> The file or folder media:/sdb1 does not exist.
<ubuntu> An error occurred while loading media:/sdb1:
<ubuntu> The file or folder media:/sdb1 does not exist.
<me2win> you need to mount it
<diGVargur> need help
<me2win> thats odd
<diGVargur> diGVargur@dhcppc0:~/Desktop$ chmod +x psotnic
<diGVargur> diGVargur@dhcppc0:~/Desktop$ ./psotnic -p conf.hub
<diGVargur> bash: ./psotnic: cannot execute binary file
<diGVargur> diGVargur@dhcppc0:~/Desktop$
<me2win> ubuntu: in the terminal do sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<Zappa> man i love easytag
<me2win> just saw easytag today on digg
<Zappa> it rocks
<me2win> jpatrick: i put Listen 127.0.0.1:80 in the apache ports.conf file
<me2win> still nothing
<jpatrick> hmm
<me2win> do i have to forward port 80?
<me2win> i wonder if im even still connected to the chan?
<me2win> lolz, im talking to myself now =/
<Phazeman> you are
<Phazeman> ;-)
<me2win> oh god
<me2win> thanks
<me2win> lol
<Phazeman> hehe
<me2win> was about to throw the computer out the window
<me2win> cant even connet to my fucking router
<ubuntu> hey ... i have a ubuntu live cd... if i copy the entire cd to my pocket harddrive and target my bios to my pocket harddrive will it run ubuntu?
<ubuntu> rather than runnin windows off the true harddrive?
<ubuntu> guess nto?
<ubuntu> not*
<me2win> not sure
<ubuntu> i'm gonna try it...
<ubuntu> i'll boot back into windows and go from there
<ubuntu> if i come back then you know it worked lol
<morefiend> what makes the font look like shit?
<morefiend> most of my text looks very broken or uneven
<jpatrick> fixed in Dapper (+ / -)
<morefiend> jpatrick: you talking to me?
<jpatrick> yes
<morefiend> what was the problem?
<jpatrick> dpi setting
<morefiend> and is there any way I can fix it in breezy.  I just put a 32" monitor on my PC and I can barely read the screen
<morefiend> I guess I never noticed it on the 17"
<morefiend> or a backport
<Tezkah> is there a way to install KDE3.5 in breezy (that works?)
<bimberi> !kde3.5
<ubotu> (you might want !kde3.5.1) To upgrade to KDE3.5, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<Tezkah> <3
<Tezkah> !kde3.5.1
<ubotu> To upgrade to KDE3.5.1, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<bimberi> :)
<morefiend> oops
<morefiend> is the DPI fixable in breezy
<JohnFlux> morefiend: 'fixable'
<Tezkah> dapper breaks my wireless, but i really only want it for kde3.5, so this wins
<morefiend> johnflux: yeah as in can it be fixed or do I have to wait for dapper
<farous> hi am trying to compile lyx 1.4 but the script keep asking for qt lib. i have libqt3-mt and libqt3-mt-dev
<farous> given the paths for both lib at no veil is there anything else i need to do
<me2win> whelp
<me2win> i cant get a fucking ftp working
<me2win> i cant get fucking LAMP working
<me2win> WHAT THE HELL CAN I GET WORKING
<me2win> *throws monitor through a window*
<Tonio_> re
<farous> hi again am trying to compile lyx1.4 for kubuntu. The configuration keep failing to find qt lib. I have both libqt3-mt and libqt3-mt-dev installed and even given the path for both of them to the config script at no veil. any one have an idea or a clue why its not working
<tsdgeos> farous: maybe the lyx configure is just broken?
<Marrs> or you need a different version of qt?!
<farous> tsdgeos, i just wana check if i am giving he right path to it
<Marrs> just guessing though...
<farous> /usr/share/qt3 and /usr/include/qt3 both did not work
<farous> Marrs, i am welcoming any suggestion :)
<Marrs> I can't be of much help further I'm afraid...
<farous> Marrs, other complained of this prob too though someone here might have a solu :)
<Marrs> you never know until you ask :)
<farous> hmm there is a patch for lyx 1.3.7 will look what they did in it
<farous> thanx all for the try
<nuky> hi, i just installed kubuntu today after using gnome for a while. but the theme is a bit heavy on my pc. can anyone suggest a really low key and lightweight theme for kubuntu?
<nuky> and help would be GREAT! cos things are so slow at the moment..
<treakath> hey all
<UmInAsHoE> lo all
<treakath> hey
<ronaldson4040> hi
<treakath> how are you?
<UmInAsHoE> i need help with kubuntu 5.1 for dual screen support (dual head)
<ronaldson4040> I use a toshiba laptop - I want to use my SD card reader - how
<UmInAsHoE> i am great thanks, yourself?
<UmInAsHoE> i have got the appropriate nvidia drivers installed and working
<UmInAsHoE> not the latest but from the repossitory
<treakath> same here aye what are you doinng?
<UmInAsHoE> using 2.6.12-10
<UmInAsHoE> trying to get this dammid dual screen going ;)
<UmInAsHoE> checked out asome tutorials and wiki's but cant find anything that works :S
<UmInAsHoE> some*
<me2win> id love to help you, but im still a MOTU in training
<ronaldson4040> anybody know how to configure the SD reader
<me2win> !cardreader
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, me2win
<me2win> !card reader
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, me2win
<me2win> !card
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, me2win
<me2win> !reader
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, me2win
<me2win> lolz
<me2win> !sd
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, me2win
<UmInAsHoE> !dual monitor
<ubotu> UmInAsHoE: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<UmInAsHoE> lol
<UmInAsHoE> !xinerama
<ubotu> from memory, xinerama is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=xinerama&titlesearch=Titles Hopefully, one of these works for you, and feedback is welcome
<me2win> heh
<me2win> !dvi
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, me2win
<me2win> !dual
<ubotu> me2win: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<UmInAsHoE> bah tryed that
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mhh
<eternally1027> is there somewhere I should look to fix slow/failed DNS lookups?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> someone who uses audacity?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> do i HAVE to enable OSS to have audacity working?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> or better, to choose OSS as audio driver
<me2win> !fglrx
<ubotu> I heard fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<me2win> UmInAsHoE: ^- might wanna start there
<hDp`> ET.MerC Dispo ti de suite
<UmInAsHoE> ty
<julle> is there any option in KDE that displays all my parititions on my hard drives?
<me2win> gui or just at all?
<julle> i prefer gui
<Tallia1Kubuntu> julle: mhh try kdiskfree
<Tallia1Kubuntu> or cfdisk
<julle> Tallia1Kubuntu: where can i find it?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> in reps
<Tallia1Kubuntu> repositories
<julle> Tallia1Kubuntu: the harddrive doesn't have a partition yet, but should i still see the drive in kdf ?
<me2win> is it a new drive?
<Dasnipa`> no i dont think you see unpartitioned space in the system monitor
<Dasnipa`> i myself have ~ 20 gigs unpartitioned and it isnt visible in the monitor
<eric__> Hi, does anyone is familiar with the error ''FATAL: Module slamr not found'' while installing slmodem-2.6.12-9-386 on Ubuntu?
<julle> me2win: no, not really, the disk crashed a long time ago and transformed it self into a dynamic drive and now its unpartitioned.
<julle> How can i see my unpartitioned space then ?
<me2win> !unallocated
<ubotu> me2win: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_mindspin> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<me2win> !unpartitioned
<ubotu> me2win: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Dasnipa`> me2win, use fdisk maybe?
<me2win> Dasnipa`: i tried, but doesnt show it
<hermanr_> My kubuntu installation (breezy) had some problems with the network setup, resulting in no loopback device.
<_mindspin> _root: its not a good idea to surf the internet as root
<hermanr_> That is, loopback is not set up automatically at boot.
<ronaldson_kubunt> how do i open RAR files split into several files
<hermanr_> And that makes quite a few things fail.
<me2win> get unrar
<ronaldson_kubunt> which program do i use
<me2win> ronaldson_kubunt: get unrar
<julle> so its not possible to see your unallocated space on your drives in linux?
<ronaldson_kubunt> can i get it from Adept
<me2win> julle: im sure it is
<me2win> ronaldson_kubunt: yes, the package name is unrar
<jjesse> anyone install ntlm auth module on dapper?
<me2win> ronaldson_kubunt: its in multiverse
<ronaldson_kubunt> k
<hermanr_> The hostname was not added to the /etc/hosts, either, making it unresolvable.  That made sudo fail.  Talk about catch-22!
<ronaldson_kubunt> where can i find more info abt Dapper, I am confused wat it is
<_mindspin> !dapper
<jjesse> !DVD
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<Zappa> does anyone know how i might turn off caching when writing to my memory card (appears as a scsi device)
<me2win> !ntfsmount
<ubotu> me2win: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<me2win> !fuse
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, me2win
<me2win> !f.u.s.e
<ubotu> me2win: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rance> I ran a net watcher yesterday and found that my kubuntu box is making repeated connections to a ubuntu server named "fiordland.ubuntu.com" but I cant seem to figure out why it is doing this, I havent reqested such activity, (that I know of), does anyone know what this is about?
<tsdgeos> maybe the time server?
<rance> could be, I didnt think of that
<me2win> !fiordland
<ubotu> me2win: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<me2win> !fior
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, me2win
<me2win> !fiord
<ubotu> me2win: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_b> what is netwatcher ?
<me2win> !netwatcher
<ubotu> me2win: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tid-wave> how do I reload the menus ?
<tid-wave> I've installed some apps but I don't see them in the menu
<tid-wave> usually new apps appear after restarting KDE but that's evil
<ccc_> tid-wave: right click on the kmenu och choose menu editor... and save it. that should update it.
<jerware> where can i get C man pages
<jerware> for C programming?
<jerware> man pages for system and library calls
<jerware> well at least ap-get intall gcc-docs is half assed.  it has an entry for socket, yes.  but jack squat for htnl, conntect, bind, or even fgets and scanf.
<farous> i just love the new lyx :)
<farous> pitty it is still a dev :(
<steven__> hey, is there a way to check to see if someone has logged in recently?
<steven__> and when was he last time anyone saw kkathman?
<apokryphos> !seen kkathman
<ubotu> kkathman is currently on #kubuntu-offtopic (2d 14h 21m 23s)
<shawkins> thanks
<spiritz> Still a problem with my gnome settings; I'd like to reset everything. doing rm -fr on ~/.gconf & ~/.gconfd was not enough; any other clue?
<cristian> hello
<cristian> where can I get a repository to install amsn 0.95?
<trappist> cristian: dapper
<cristian> what s dapper?
<trappist> the next version of ubuntu, currently under development
<Tm_T> !dapper
<Tm_T> ah oh
<cristian> hey trappist how can I close an open program which I cant see?
<Snake__> How do you stop X?
<cristian> !tell me about ntfs
<diGVargur> [21:22]  <thegladiator> screenshots of ubuntu desktops
<diGVargur> [21:22]  <diGVargur> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop$ ./psotnic -p conf.hub  -
<diGVargur> [21:22]  <diGVargur> bash: ./psotnic: cannot execute binary file
<diGVargur> [21:22]  <diGVargur> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop$
<diGVargur> need help ;:S
<tsdgeos> diGVargur: chmod +x psotnic
<diGVargur> okei i did
<diGVargur> no output
<diGVargur> ;?
<diGVargur>  chmod +x psotnic  but no output ?
<tryingsomething> what's easiest way to make the computer into a dhcp server -
<osh_> tryingsomething: install the dhcp-server package?
<tryingsomething> i will try
<tryingsomething> thanks
<tsdgeos> diGVargur: yes not output, now run it again
<diGVargur> ?
<diGVargur> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop$ chmod +x psotnic
<diGVargur> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop$ chmod +x psotnic
<diGVargur> no output :S?
<tsdgeos> chmod just changes permisions
<tsdgeos> now you changed the permisions to it be executable run your command again
<tsdgeos> NOT chmod
<tsdgeos> the order command
<tsdgeos> order -> other
<diGVargur> k
<diGVargur> ./psotnic -p conf.hub    ?
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> what is that supposed to be?
<diGVargur> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop$ ./psotnic -p conf.hub
<diGVargur> bash: ./psotnic: cannot execute binary file
<tsdgeos> wtf
<diGVargur> have asked the same WHAT THE FUCK
<diGVargur> i *
<diGVargur> yhe pstonic is in desktop
<__StarScream> hey guys, anyone here using a g3 ibook ?
<diGVargur> the pstonic is in desktop
<tsdgeos> you know what pstonic is
<tsdgeos> can i know why you want to run it?
<dereks> how far are we away from being able to ship kde with NO gtk libraries?
<dereks> blah
<dereks> not kde kubuntu
<dereks> and a useable distro
<diGVargur> it is a nice bot i can have 33 bots on the same channal that is why i want to run it
<ryanakca> hmmm... I was installing blootbot and I got this error: [    12]  !WARN! PERL: DBI connect('mysql:localhost','blootbot',...) failed: Access denied for user 'blootbot'@'localhost' to database 'mysql' at /usr/share/blootbot/src/db_mysql.pl line 22
<madgik85> is anyone about who can help me?
<madgik85> well question is at http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/kubuntu/dvd/current/ there is no md5sums for the breezy-dvd-i386.iso... the md5sums there is just for dapper
<madgik85> is there anyplace i can get the correct md5sums for this?
<madgik85> 166 people in here and channel is dead?
<tryingsomething> everyone is playing their xbox ; )
<tryingsomething> sleeping time in the part of the world where everyone is logged on
<madgik85> which part of the world that be?
<bimberi> madgik85: maybe here? - http://nginyang.uvt.nl/kubuntu/breezy/MD5SUMS
<tryingsomething> i dunno sleepytime
<madgik85> ok cheers bimberi ... didnt know u could use md5sums from other site
<bimberi> madgik85: well i'm not certain you can, but surely it's the same image - even if it is a different filename
<madgik85> bimberi: yer your probably right :) cheers
<bimberi> madgik85: np :)
<Mrono> hey
<Mrono> anyone here use a toshiba laptop with kubuntu
<Mrono> i'm also having alot of make errors
<tryingsomething> sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<bimberi> drop the last s
<h1dd3nh4xx0r> Anyone familiar with BitDefender's antivirus software. Just installed the .deb package via dpkg -i but I don't know the command for scanning... lol ^^
<bimberi> h1dd3nh4xx0r: dpkg -L <package> | grep bin   <-- gives you hints as to what the installed commands are
<h1dd3nh4xx0r> Thx, will give it a try
<gleesond> I can't figure out how to get to the control center, all I can find is the system settings menue
<dark_suic> gleesond, alt + f2, kcontrol
<dark_suic> (it's the same than "run command" on the menu)
<gleesond> ok thanks
<Mrono> hey
<Mrono> i'm having unspecific make errors
<Mrono> i've installed all the packages
<dsa> does anyone know what mailserver yahoo mail uses
<ailean> smtp.yahoo.co.uk
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ldconfig: File /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1 is empty, not checked.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> why do i get this error every time i use apt-get?
<Mrono> no idea
<_b> what does the error say ?
<Mrono> make[1] : *** [all-recursive]  Error 1
<_b> o sorry did read above
<Zappa> Tallia1Kubuntu:  probably becuase  apt-get or dpkg runs ldconfig and ldconfig is just notifying you that /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1 is an empty file.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Zappa: is there a way to fix it?
<Zappa> type ls -l /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1 and paste the line with the file info
<Dasnipa`> speaking of apt problems, does anyone know what this means: W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Dasnipa`> ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> andrea@taglia:~/classes/FPA147/sounds/italy-scrape$ ls -s /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1
<Tallia1Kubuntu> 0 /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1
<Mrono> dasnipa: yopu need to get the kep
<Mrono> !kde
<ubotu> well, kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<Mrono> !kde351
<ubotu> Mrono: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Zappa> Tallia1Kubuntu: rm /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1
<Mrono> *key
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Zappa: that's all?
<Mrono> !kde3.5.1
<ubotu> To upgrade to KDE3.5.1, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<Mrono> there
<Mrono> follow the link
<Mrono> and do they key update
<Zappa> Tallia1Kubuntu: should be
<hugelmopf> Mrono: that is a completely different issue.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a way all the files in a folder according to a pattern?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i have to rename all .mp3 files into .wav files
<hugelmopf> Dasnipa`: it looks like one of the downloaded packages is corrupted.
<hugelmopf> that would be my guess anyways.
<hDp`> NeeD 3 Mercs fr
<Dasnipa`> hugelmopf, yeah my thoughts exactly... however i get the error everytime i run apt-get update
<Mrono> why am I getting these errors http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9466
<hDp`> ou alors on est 3 dispos xD
<Dasnipa`> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<hugelmopf> Dasnipa`: do you know which package it refers to? maybe it helps to delete it from /var/cache/apt/archives
<hugelmopf> Dasnipa`: oh... on apt-get update?
<Dasnipa`> hugelmopf, yes
<Mrono> anyone
<Mrono> hmm
<Dasnipa`> hugelmopf, i havent worried about it... and nothing i have apt-get installed has been broken... its just a slight annoyance
<hugelmopf> Dasnipa`: as a sidenote... you should use a local mirror and not archive.ubuntu.com directly
<Dasnipa`> hugelmopf, yeah i might get better speed that way eh?
<conn> hi, I'm having driver troubles. When I try to watch a video using the XVideo extension, the picture is improperly scaled, it looks squashed and there's a black border at the bottom. I'm using the ati/r128 driver. Help please...
<hugelmopf> Dasnipa`: yes, and it helps to spread away from the central archive.
<Mrono> grrrrrr
#kubuntu 2006-03-05
<hugelmopf> Mrono: you seem to need some python devel packages
<Mrono> thankyou, something can look for
<hugelmopf> Mrono: and probably X devel packages
<hugelmopf> Mrono: python i am not really sure.
<Dasnipa`> hugelmopf, wheres the archives listing?
<hugelmopf> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<hugelmopf> Mrono: ^^^
<hugelmopf> Dasnipa`: do you mean /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Dasnipa`> the mirror listing rather
<Dasnipa`> im sure theres a copy on kubuntu.com somewhere
<hugelmopf> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<hugelmopf> Dasnipa`: ^^^ that might help. i think you only have to add the two-letter code of your country, e. g. de.archive.ubuntu.com
<hDp`> NeeD 3 Mercs fr
<bobbyd> hi
<bobbyd> can anyone rcommend a simple app for encoding video from a video4linux compatible capture card?
<dereks> is there remote desktoping built into kde?
<bobbyd> yes
<dereks> where
<bobbyd> I was just finding it
<bobbyd> k->internet->remote desktop connection
<dereks> bobbyd: i am looking to connect from another computer to it
<bobbyd> you can connect to VNC or windows remote desktop
<bobbyd> internet->desktop sharing
<bobbyd> heven't used that though
<Mrono> I have
<Mrono> at least the rdp
<bobbyd> dereks, "nomachine" is really good for that btw.
<bobbyd> but the standard thing should work
<Mrono> doesn't work out of box
<Mrono> gotta install rdesktop
<bobbyd> Mrono, nomachine or rdp?
<dereks> "Cannot find KInetD. The KDE daemon (kdeb) may have crashed or has not been started at all, or the installation failed)
<Mrono> sudo apt-get install rdesktop
<dereks> "
<dereks> Mrono: why is it nicer than desktop sharing
<bobbyd> dereks, what Mrono said :)
<samal> Hi. I'm a complete Kubuntu noob and I'm having some real beginner probs with it. I just installed it 20 mins ago on top of Ubuntu using synaptic. My prob is that even with a reboot the system is still using gnome and I can't find a place where I can change this so it uses KDE instead. Any suggestions?
<Mrono> stupid fricking install issues
<dereks> Mrono: seems that is the client not the server
<Mrono> yeah
<dereks> i need the server
<Mrono> oh
<Mrono> your trying to do a server
<dereks> yea
<Mrono> never done that
<dereks> :)
<Mrono> try this
<Mrono> sudo apt-get install kdeb
<Tm_T> kdeb?
<samal> plz someone... anyone?
<Mrono> logon screen
<Tm_T> samal: where you enter your password, there's "session" button
<dereks> Mrono: apt-cache show kdeb
<dereks> wirr: Unable to locate package kdeb
<Mrono> hmm
<Tm_T> how about kded
<dereks> i am running breezy
<dereks> nope
<Tm_T> but oh, part of kdebase I think
<Tm_T> kded aka KDE Daemon is basic thing in KDE
<dereks> Tm_T: how come it isn't started?
<dereks> or why does desktop sharing think it isn't
<Tm_T> dereks: maybe it is
<Tm_T> dunno, never used desktop sharing
<Tm_T> dereks: try if forums know something about it
<dereks> should i try a reboot? :)
<Mrono> hmm
<Mrono> mabye'
<Tm_T> dereks: as you like
<dereks> thats what i will try
<dereks> there goes my 60 something day uptime
<dereks> brb
<Mrono> lol
<dereks> getting latest security updates first :)
<dereks> brb
<Mrono> !make
<ubotu> Mrono: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i am in trouble
<hagbard_> hi, i cant get eclipse to work on my amd64.... any suggestions? error log: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/304/
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i have founded this wiki on multisouce audio sound
<Tallia1Kubuntu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i followed each step perfectly
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but i still can't get anything..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> when audacity starts i get the error regarding the audio layer
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and skype can't make calls
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but the sound works in other programs
<hDp`> 6o6 LoW PikaSkill Serv On
<derekS> hmm, lets see if this helped
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ? anybody can help me?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i just tried to come back to OSS and when i do it, eventually skype and audacity work
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i did the modprobe suggested in the wiki too ....
<Tallia1Kubuntu> any clue?
<derekS> Tm_T: restarted, still no good
<Tm_T> derekS: ok, I'm not in full functionalityso I don't know what to do
<derekS> Tm_T: :) thanks anyways
<Mrono> hmm
<Mrono> anyone ever used powermated
<Mrono> or gizmod
<purplefeltangel> HELP! krita keeps saying "error during autosave! partition full?" and then when i try to save it says THE SPECIFIED FOLDER DOES NOT EXIST OR WAS NOT READABLE
<as_284> hello
<purplefeltangel> hi :)
<as_284> i have a .bin file for the real player, how do i install the program with that file?
<robotgeek> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats << as_284
<diGVargur> i need help
<robotgeek> diGVargur: sure, go ahead and ask
<diGVargur> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop$ ./psotnic -p conf.hub
<diGVargur> bash: ./psotnic: cannot execute binary file
<diGVargur> ;S i dont understand
<robotgeek> diGVargur: new nick, huh :)
<diGVargur> jea :| ?
<robotgeek> diGVargur: postnic is probably not on your desktop
<diGVargur> so you are not gonna help me ;S?
<diGVargur> psotnic is on my desktop
<robotgeek> diGVargur: is it executable? chmod +x psotnic
<g3n3ra1> can anyone help me out with some theme issues?
<diGVargur> no
<Snake__> Muhahahhaa
<robotgeek> !ask
<Snake__> !+ask
<ubotu> I heard ask is just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important. Better questions more frequently yield better answers. Keeping the question in one line makes it easier to read. See also http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<robotgeek> thanks Snake__
<diGVargur> i cant open the psotnic by clicking it it says
<diGVargur> Could not open "psotnic"
<diGVargur> Archive type not supported.
<Snake__> robotgeek: not a prob
<diGVargur> ISS?
<robotgeek> diGVargur: i would have  compiled it for you, but i don't have a x86 machine
<diGVargur> i am trying to folow after this check it out :S http://didek.net/link/hub.htm
<diGVargur> robotgeek check it out for me please
<robotgeek> diGVargur: ./psotnic-0.2.5-linux-static
<diGVargur> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop$ ./psotnic-0.2.5-linux-static
<diGVargur> Syntax: ./psotnic-0.2.5-linux-static [-v]  [-p]  [-u [site] ]  [-l]  [-c decypted config]  [cryped config] 
<robotgeek> diGVargur: yeah, you have to use that instead of ./psotnic
<diGVargur> use?
<diGVargur> what
<robotgeek> diGVargur: yes, i say again. use "/.psotnic-0.2.5-linux-static -p conf.hub" instead of "./psotnic -p conf.hub"
<diGVargur> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop$ /.psotnic-0.2.5-linux-static -p conf.hub
<diGVargur> bash: /.psotnic-0.2.5-linux-static: No such file or directory
<ganymed> hallo
<robotgeek> diGVargur: I'm sorry, i am on a different architecture. i can't really help
<diGVargur> please just example for me ;S      this site ->  http://didek.net/link/hub.htm
<robotgeek> diGVargur: again, i can't help cause i am on a different architecture, and it will not work for me.
<diGVargur> ok
<ganymed>  i need a programme or script for resizing pics in a row, so efficiently. any ideas?
<robotgeek> ganymed: imagemagick, has a program called convert
<robotgeek> command line, oh so sweet :)
<ubuntu> hey
<ubuntu> how i install linux on a XP SYSTEM
<robotgeek> ubuntu: let me point you to a link
<ganymed> is there anything not command line based (i love the bash, but i would like to see what i am doing)
<robotgeek> ganymed: hmm, i am not very sure.
<robotgeek> samoura: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<samoura> thanks
<ganymed> well, if it works, it's fine. just maybe a bit more user friendly as my girl friend has te be able to use it, too. (i know, i could write a script)
<robotgeek> ganymed: and you want it for batch conversion?
<robotgeek> i mean, a gui tool for mass image resizing?
<ganymed> if batch means doing the job i one row: yes. those things exist for windows...
<ganymed> don't get me wrong. i do NOT say that it is faster or more comfortable if you know the command line
<robotgeek> ganymed: no, i just don't know one. lemme look
<ganymed> but for those who don't...
<ganymed> thx anyway
<robotgeek> ganymed: can you try looking for konqueror scripts?
<ganymed> konqueror scripts? didn't know there is sth. like this...
<robotgeek> ganymed: umm, i mean try right clicking in a directory of images, and look at actions
<ganymed> and?
<robotgeek> ganymed: maybe it has stuff for resizing. also look at www.kde-apps.org
<robotgeek> ganymed: maybe gwenview has something too, i am not very sure. sorry
<ganymed> thanks very much anyway. you helped me a lot
<allee> robotgeek, ganymed: when you install kipi-plugins, resize capabilities will magicly appear in  gwenview and showimg
<robotgeek> allee: awesome, i'll make sure to add this information to the Desktop Guide :)
<Tonio_> allee: hum, shouldn't that be a dependancy in that case ?
<allee> robotgeek: kipi-plugins is not in main
<Tonio_> could be usefull no ?
<robotgeek> allee: sure, no problems
<Tonio_> ah..........
<Tonio_> allee: shouldn't we ask for main inclusion and add a depandancy on this ?
<Tonio_> that's a major feature, really
<allee> Tonio_: no digikam, showimg, gwenview, kimdaba work perfectly well without kipi-plugins.
<Tonio_> is it at least "recommended" ?
<allee> Tonio_: all 4 apps should recommend kipi-plugins (at least digikam does ;)
<Tonio_> or suggested :)
<ganymed> allee: thanks
<Tonio_> okay, I'll remember for next gwenview update :)
<allee> Tonio_: no definitely recommends IMHO
<ganymed> allee: where can i find it?
<allee> aptitude install kipi-plugins
<fhenrique> Hi
<ganymed> oh, it is in the repoaitory. didn't know this. sorry
<fhenrique> Algum br ae??
<ganymed> well, it is too big for me right now.
<ganymed> how do i specify a certain height with convert without specifiying the width?
<allee> ganymed: yeah, size suffers due to documentation :(
<flix> How to install a .deb file?
<robotgeek> ganymed: one sec, lemme look up the man page myself
<allee> dpkg -i file.deb
<robotgeek> flix: sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<ganymed> there is nothing written
<flix> thank you
* allee hides
<Tonio_> flix: if you have kubuntu, right click on it
<robotgeek> ganymed: oh, i tht you meant convert. sorry :(
<Tonio_> then kubuntu package menu, and Install :)
<flix> ahhh.. I do... next time I will do that... would be much easier
<flix> thank you
<Tonio_> no pb :)
<allee> Tonio_: cool
<Tonio_> allee: you didn't knew that ?
<robotgeek> Tonio_: to be honest, even i did not know that. another one for the guide :)
<Tonio_> robotgeek: well I didn't implement it, but I suggest that to riddell a few month ago, that's the reason I know it, but very few people do
<allee> Tonio_: I manage pkg soley from cmd line.  No gui support installation on dozends of hosts.  So I never used them
<Tonio_> everyone is using the shell for this
<Tonio_> allee: same for me, I just know it because the desktop work is my actual absolute priority :)
<robotgeek> Tonio_: write once, work everywhere :)
<Tonio_> robotgeek: I didn't write it, it is a public service menu you can find on kde-apps.org :)
<allee> Tonio_: and we are happy and thankful that it's high in your priority!
<Tonio_> allee: well, at list one personn  is required for this ;)
<ganymed> hey cool, there's a php interface
<robotgeek> Tonio_: btw, did you find a nice desktop background?
<Tonio_> I have the feeling the desktop is nicer on dapper that it was on breezy, so I'm happy ;)
<pulver> hey! this kde 3.5.1 is pretty cool...
<Mrono> hmm
<Tonio_> robotgeek: not at the moment I must say
<allee> Tonio_: right
<robotgeek> pulver: join the party!
<Tonio_> I heard canonical might made one or something
<Tonio_> allee: and finally we have good fonts, without forcing the full dpi :)
<Mrono> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<allee> Tonio_: :) :)
<pulver> robotgeek: yea was using the gnomes before but this feels more responsive.. looks great too
<flix> a lot of packages sometimes say they depend on some version of a package like 4.3.2.1 and the one I have is 4.3.2.1-ubuntu0 or something like that... how do you solve these problems?
<Tonio_> flix: the best thing is probably to avoid installing stuff that is not on the repos
<Tonio_> local installation of .deb files can cause dependancies issues
<Tonio_> unless you know how to manage them of course
<Tonio_> what are you installing ?
<ganymed> are you using dapper already?
<flix> im installing this: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=34948
<coolio10> just open the deb in kpackage
<coolio10> if u dont have kpackage get it from adept or synaptic
<Tonio_> flix: crappy package........
<Tonio_> is it required to install it from a deb ?
<Tonio_> kde can install any theme with a tar.gz easilly
<flix> coolio10, it can't be found in synaptic
<Tonio_> .deb files are usefull for themes on repos, but that's all
<flix> Tonio_, ahhh ok
<gorus> could anybody please point me to some guide on how to install nvidia drivers ??
<flix> Tonio_, I will then need to just forget it about it.. it's not worth the hassle if they haven't packaged it up for easy consumption
<Tonio_> flix: you can build a home package with checkinstall
<Tonio_> not good for repos, but quite okay for homeuse
<Tonio_> ./configure && make && checkinstall and that's it :)
<gorus> anybody ??
<coolio10> i need them too
<flix> Tonio_, thank you, I will do more research on checkinstall
<pussfeller> i plugged in my ipod but its not showing up all of a sudden, the ipod aint even blanking
<Tonio_> flix: just install it with apt or adept, and when you compile, simply replace the "make install" directive, by checkinstall
<pussfeller> maybe i need to restart hal
<flix> excellent, will try that!
<pussfeller> hal shouldnt affect the kern.log or messages tho
<gorus> didnt anybody install nvidia driver here ??
<brodel> oi, I have a guy at work that I'm trying to get into linux. Me being a newbie myself, it's hard to help with certain things. One thing I thought you guys might be able to help me with is the USB drives. On my PC when I stick in a USB drive it automounts and puts it on the desktop. On his I had to go find it somewhere in /media. Can I get his to automount like mine?
<ganymed> thx a lot and ciao
<Brydenn> k i have a question about the damn clock
<Brydenn> i dont know WHY this is happening... but the clock will somehow be AHEAD time after being left alone for several hours
<Brydenn> why is the clock getting ahead of the real time?
<Brydenn> is there a way for it to say in touch with a "network" so it's always in synch?
<Brydenn> *stay in touch
<Brydenn> lol well dont everyone talk at once lmfao ;)
<theball> hey brydenn
<theball> if you go into adjust date and time you can tell it to adjust automatically
<theball> right click the clock
<theball> brydenn you still here
<Brydenn> yes i'm here
<Brydenn> sorry :)
<theball> so whats new with you?
<Brydenn> yah go to Adjust Date and Time right?
<Brydenn> then check mark the Set date and time automatically box right?
<theball> yeppers, works for me anyway
<Brydenn> yah well it works too... however
<Brydenn> once i do that
<Brydenn> and leave the computer running overnight (for example)... the next day its like 5 to 10mins fast
<Brydenn> i dont know how the hell that happens
<Brydenn> but its irritating
<Brydenn> i want the damn thing to adjust itself every hour on the hour if need be
<theball> i have seen that 2 or 3 times at my shop, typically its because the rtc onboard is going goofy
<Brydenn> yah i wouldnt doubt it any
<Brydenn> but still
<Mrono> hey guys
<Mrono> I got a major issue
<Brydenn> let me guess
<Brydenn> you watched Brokeback Mountain and liked it?
<Brydenn> lol
<Mrono> I updated my video card by following the instructions in the walkthrough
<Mrono> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Mrono> and now when I boot up it loads everything and then it freezes
<Mrono> doesn't matter what I do
<Mrono> freezes
<theball> bb got dinner on the table
* Brydenn has the solution
<Brydenn> buy an nVidia card :)
<Mrono> harr harr
<Brydenn> heh
* Mrono has a laptop with integrated video
<Mrono> fricking toshiba
<Brydenn> damn Mrono ... that ATI card is giving you trouble
<Mrono> yep
<Brydenn> hehe
<JohnFlux> How do I send someone a message via nickserv?
<Brydenn> yah i wouldnt buy a lappy without an nVidia
<Mrono> I just did a fresh install too
<Mrono> wiped out my linux install and reinstalled it
<Brydenn> JohnFlux: you mean a private message?
<Mrono> having issues with making stuff too
<JohnFlux> Brydenn: yeah
<JohnFlux> Brydenn: they aren't logged in at the moment
<Brydenn> john type /msg <nickname> <message>
<Brydenn> oh
<Brydenn> you want to leave a memo then
<JohnFlux> Brydenn: so I want them to get the message when they log in
<JohnFlux> right
<JohnFlux> for some reason I see nothing when doing /msg nickserv help
<JohnFlux> nothign relevant
<Brydenn> JohnFlux: type /msg memoserv help
<Brydenn> has all the answers you need
<JohnFlux> ah memoserv!
<JohnFlux> :)
<Brydenn> :)
<Brydenn> lol I know IRC dammit
<Mrono> if I hit ctrl+f1 i can get to another login prompt
<Brydenn> hahah (k)Ubuntu... i'm a n00b
<Mrono> and log in and ieverything and it doesn't freeze
<Brydenn> hmm
<Brydenn> thats bizzare Mrono
<Mrono> I tried killing everything that booted as well
<Brydenn> i dunno what to tell ya
<Mrono> then switching back
<Brydenn> haha
<Mrono> frooze as soon as I did
<Mrono> damnit
<Mrono> I really don't want to reinstall again
<Brydenn> seriously though Mrono ... this OS isnt bad
<Mrono> let me tell ya
<Mrono> this OS has given me more issues then windows has ever
<Mrono> EVER
<Mrono> the last week has been hellf or me
<Brydenn> np JohnFlux
<Brydenn> got your memo
* JohnFlux hugs Mrono 
<JohnFlux> Brydenn: :)
<Mrono> um...
<JohnFlux> Mrono: Blame ATI :-)
<Mrono> unless your a hot chick with a nice ass I wouldn't go around giving people hugs
<Mrono> lmao
<Brydenn> lol @ Mrono
<Brydenn> Mrono:  does blame ATI
<Brydenn> but he has a lappy
<Mrono> good thing I installed windows
<Brydenn> its not like he can just swap cards
<JohnFlux> ah a lappy with ATI
<Mrono> yep
<JohnFlux> even worse :)
<JohnFlux> actually my lappy with ATI worked fine :)
<Mrono> toshiba satellite P35-s111
<Brydenn> Mrono: what kinda lappy is it
<JohnFlux> hmmm
<Brydenn> a toshiba what? what series
<Mrono> and don't even get me started on this laptop
<callie> anyone know how to flash a bios without using jumpers?
<JohnFlux> Mrono: I had a toshiba P30 which worked fine
<JohnFlux> Mrono: go figure :)
<JohnFlux> callie: you want to update the firmware, or just restore the settings to default?
<Brydenn> callie: that info is typically in your motherboard manual ;)
<callie> that helps a lot Brydenn
<callie> its an computer i found
<Brydenn> heh ;) np callie
<Brydenn> i'm not too sure callie
<Brydenn> if you knew the brand and series you could maybe look it up on google or tomshardware
<callie> spare me the smartarse then
<Mrono> \ooooo
<Mrono> guess what I got
<Mrono> I got an internship
<Brydenn> ?
<Brydenn> oh god
<Brydenn> not with bill clinton i hope ;)
<Mrono> doing networking at a local computer store
<Mrono> lmao
<Brydenn> cool
<Mrono> yeah
<Mrono> being only 19 this is very good for me
<callie> JohnFlux, i'm trying to correct a CMOS checsum error and flashing the BIOS  via jumpers doesnt seem to correct it
<Mrono> it'll give me the experience I need
<JohnFlux> callie: stop saying flashing the bios via jumpers
<JohnFlux> callie: it doesn't mean anything :)
<callie> JohnFlux, it doesnt?
<dcode> I need some help....my debconf is totally farked...now any package that depends on it can't intstall
<dcode> debconf fails during the setup stage of the package
<callie> JohnFlux, you know what i mean
<callie> jesus
<JohnFlux> callie: you are either flashing the bios to replace the firmware
<callie> ok reseting
<callie> whatever
<JohnFlux> callie: or you are resetting to default values
<JohnFlux> callie: not whatever, you need to be clear which you want to do and what you are doing :)
<JohnFlux> callie: does your system boot?
<callie> you're splitting hairs a little
<JohnFlux> no
<JohnFlux> its important
<callie> no need to be obtuse
<JohnFlux> stop being difficult!
<JohnFlux> does your system boot?
<callie> i think thats what i'm saying
<Brydenn> i'm downloading Gentoo 2006.0 right now
<Brydenn> cant wait to see it :)
<callie> which question shall i answer first JohnFlux ?
<JohnFlux> callie: the boot one
<JohnFlux> callie: does it boot at the moment
<theball> brydenn have u ever succesfully installed gentoo?
<Brydenn> holy $h*t ... 800k/sec download hehe
<Brydenn> theball: yes
<Brydenn> just never installed gnome or kde
<callie> JohnFlux, no it doesnt, but the hard drive is blank
<theball> i have yet got it going happy
<dcode> can someone help me fix my debconf problem?
<Brydenn> sorry theball its not all that hard though :(
<JohnFlux> callie: but it does continue and attempt to boot?
<JohnFlux> callie: can you enter the setup?
<theball> guess i just didnt read the instruction right!lol
<ramonmartinez> kubuntu sucks ass
<Mrono> yay
<callie> JohnFlux, it doesnt seem so, and no i cant enter setup
<Mrono> someone who agrees
<JohnFlux> callie: when it gives you that error, does it just hang there?
<Mrono> grrrrrr
<callie> JohnFlux, yup
<Mrono> where the hell are all the experts
<JohnFlux> Mrono: the ati drivers for your laptop don't work
<g4sy> hey guys... anyone setup a palm on kubuntu? i've done it a million times in debian etc but... ubuntu seems to be eluding me
<JohnFlux> Mrono: what can we do?
<JohnFlux> Mrono: bug ati :)
<theball> Mrono did you get the ati problem figured out yet, i was gone
<Mrono> how do I roll back these drivers
<JohnFlux> Mrono: apt-get remove  them then rerun  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<JohnFlux> callie: It shouldn't just hang
<JohnFlux> callie: when did you start getting this problem?
<Mrono> hmmmmm
<Mrono> i'll go try that
<JohnFlux> callie: I think the CMOS error is a side effect of a broken motherboard
<JohnFlux> callie: that happens fairly often
<theball> Mrono dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg pick the generic driver from the list and then reboot and uninstall the drivers u installed.
<JohnFlux> theball: beat you :)
<theball> now i see opps!
<httpdss> callie: battery ?
<Mrono> hmm
<Mrono> alright
<theball> you rock today JF
<callie> JohnFlux, well like i said its a computer i found so guess thats why it was on the street
<Mrono> acually
<g4sy> anybody? i have the usbserial and visor modules loaded.... but NOTHING comes up in dmesg or anywhere else when i hit the sync button on my palm
<callie> httpdss, tried that one
<Mrono> i'm just going to kill that one
<JohnFlux> httpdss: That's my first thought, but if it hangs then replacing the battery won't help
<Mrono> blow it away
<Mrono> good bye linux
<JohnFlux> callie: it shouldn't hang, so I'm 99% sure you have a mobo problem
<Mrono> cya guys, i'm gone for good
<callie> JohnFlux, shame, i was gonna try and build a server from it too
<Mrono> i've given up on linux
<JohnFlux> callie: luckily the motherboard is the cheapest componenet in the box
<farous> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<callie> JohnFlux, especially for a socket 370
<JohnFlux> :)
<JohnFlux> g4sy: are you sure ubuntu even targets the palm?
<theball> g4sy: did you start the setserial to listen yet?
<g4sy> setserial?
<g4sy> no i didn't .... never had to do that with debian. could you explain, theball?
<theball> hang on g4sy getting the page i used
<g4sy> thnx man!!
<theball> crap web just bogged
<g4sy> lol... i could search for it if you give me a couple ideas
<theball> Q: How to configure PalmOS Devices?
<theball>    1. Read General Notes
<theball>    2.
<theball>       sudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/10-custom.rules
<theball>    3. Insert the following line into the new file
<theball>       BUS="usb", SYSFS{product}="Palm Handheld*", KERNEL="ttyUSB*", NAME{ignore_remove}="pilot", MODE="666"
<theball>    4. Save the edited file (sample)
<theball>    5. System -> Preferences -> PalmOS Devices
<theball>    6. Follow the instructions on screen
<theball> sorry for the paste of all
<theball> g4sy i was thinking of when i configured my pocket pc
<theball> this approach does work
<g4sy> thanks
<theball> g4sy i did a search for configure ubuntu with usb palm several good google responses
<theball> g4sy see if this helps http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-78918.html
<theball> Brydenn you still around?
<Brydenn> yes
<Brydenn> whats up?
<theball> how does gentoo look or behave as opposed to other distros?
<Brydenn> i dont know yet
<Brydenn> the latest version of Gentoo is out
<Brydenn> came out yesterday
<Brydenn> i downloaded and installed the old version... but i never installed gnome or KDE
<Brydenn> it was just command line
<theball> let me know what you think, i would like to give it a try again
<Brydenn> i believe its BSD based though
<Brydenn> ok theball ... i'll let ya know
<Brydenn> i'm 60% done with the download now :)
<Brydenn> i'm gonna instal it in VMware
<theball> do you have a spare machine or hard drive for this ?
<theball> ah
<Brydenn> i have 3 hard drives
<Brydenn> one is 120 gigs, one is 80 i think and the other is like 17
<Brydenn> i have more space than i need lol
<theball> i have a 120 and its all but full of all of my cd,s
<theball> need more space on that pc
<Brydenn> hehe
<Brydenn> what CDs do you have on there?
<theball> got pclinux os running on that machine yesterday
<Brydenn> is it just audio CDs or programs?
<Brydenn> PCLinux hahaha
<Brydenn> lame lame lame
<theball> just music
<Brydenn> i hate that OS
<Brydenn> i remember tyring it
<theball> itworks so simple and easy
<theball> i left it
<theball> everything worked from the get go
<Brydenn> yah
<theball> not much of a challenge
<theball> lol
<Brydenn> hehe 451k/sec on this gentoo download ;)
<Brydenn> i love cable internet
<theball> yeah when the neighborhood isnt sucking it down!!
<theball> i have wireless from my job to here, its pretty quick
<Brydenn> yah well apparently i dont have a bunch of computer nerds in my area haha
<theball> bravo
<Brydenn> yah thats why i want a lappy
<Brydenn> i have a couple wireless networks in my area
<Brydenn> they're just out of range
<Brydenn> one of them might be the starbucks across the way
<Q_Continuum> more powerful wireless card then.
<Q_Continuum> :D
<Brydenn> but i wanna crack their damn WEP
<Q_Continuum> and/or Pringlescantenna
<Brydenn> lol or maybe just get an amplifier
<Q_Continuum> same diff.
<Brydenn> yah
<Q_Continuum> pringles = cheaper
<Brydenn> :)
<Q_Continuum> and very directional
<Brydenn> money is no object to me lol
<Q_Continuum> ah
<Brydenn> lol j/k ;)
<Q_Continuum> well, pringles = more fun
<Brydenn> why's that
<Q_Continuum> you learn about it.
<theball> just get a card that accepts external antenna
<Q_Continuum> then if you want a wide-range antenna, you use a coffee can instead.
<theball> that can get you 24dbi gain
<Brydenn> damn
<Brydenn> http://www.turnpoint.net/wireless/antennas/mypringles.html
<Q_Continuum> when you make a pringles/coffee can, YOU pick the power :D
<Brydenn> thats funny as hell
<theball> i am shooting 12 mile with this one and get 600+ k constant
<Q_Continuum> want enough to nuke the ants on the sidewalk?  Go ahead.
<Brydenn> what? theball  are you serious?
<Brydenn> 12miles
<Brydenn> common
<theball> very much so, been in place for 3 years now
<Brydenn> theball: we're gonna talk PM lol
<theball> i am firing over the colombia river and it shows a 5 mg connection
<Q_Continuum> Defcon wifi shootout
<Q_Continuum> 72 miles current record
<Q_Continuum> 802.llb
<Q_Continuum> 11b*
<Q_Continuum> signal lost due to driving over a hill.
<Q_Continuum> LOS failure.
<Brydenn> damn 72 miles is nuts
<coolio10> anyone here?
<coolio10> hello
<HymnToLife> hi :)
<Q_Continuum> nope.
<gleesond> I can't figure out how to make kubuntu not turn off my monitor
<gleesond> could it be that gnome is messing with stuff because I had ubuntu before I switched to kubuntu
<Q_Continuum> first or second monitor, when, and what changes, if any, did you do?
<gleesond> its the only monitor that I have. I have not made any in KDE that I can think of
<Q_Continuum> How did you switch, just reinstall, and wipe out the old partitions, or what?
<gleesond> I added the KDE pkgs and the kubuntu desktop
<gleesond> everything seems to work great, I just cant seems to keep my monitor on
<Q_Continuum> (not being much of a *nix guru myself) sounds like KDE is using a different configuration file, and it isn't configured to work with your monitor.
<Q_Continuum> I can't really help beyond that, but hopefully someone here can.
<marc_> the monitor just goes off while your working?
<sampan> what's the command for stopping/restarting cups?  (i had to turn off my printer to put in new toner and now it's not printing -- restarting cups might return it to functionality?)
<gleesond> no, it goes to sleep after a while
<gleesond> of not doing anything
<marc_> sounds like it may be the power saving features
<gleesond> it would be a   power management option but I cant find that particular option
<marc_> check in system settings for the display.  there should be a 'power control' tab.
<marc_> on that tab you should find "power off after:"
<gleesond> thats the wierd thing, the power managment check box is not even checked
<gleesond> should I enable power management display. but that seems to be counter to what my problem is
<marc_> just for kicks, i would try enabling power management and set 'power off after' to disabled.
<gleesond> now I guess I'll see the results after I go to bed
<gleesond> er
<gleesond> uh, I guess I wont see them
<gleesond> but in the morning
<ronaldson40> I have this problem : I have a rar file split into par00.rar, part01.rar....u understand the meaning ... I tried opening this with unrar... It cannot handle it... If it were windows I could use Winrar...So wats the alternative
<ronaldson40> for kubuntu
<Ex-Cyber> ronaldson40: which unrar are you using?
<Ex-Cyber> I think the latest unrar-nonfree can handle that scheme but I'm not sure
<ronaldson40> the one i downloaded from Adept just yesterday
<klepto> hola
<kameron> anyone running dvorak layout?
<avatarman> has anyone installed the game EternalLands?
<klepto> anyone know how to lockout ssh passwords on 3 bad password attempts?
<frogfrogfrog> i get this error when trying to install kubuntu E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kicker_4%3a3.4.3-0ubuntu6_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/crystalsvg/128x128/apps/kmenu.png', which is also in package kdelibs-data
<graft> hi!
<graft> can anyone tell me how i can configure that media-auto-run thing? It's not in kcontrol...
<graft> that i can find
<graft> hrmmm
<graft> no one's ever active here
<_ubuntu_> hey
<_ubuntu_> i need some help if possible
<klepto> what's the prob?
<_ubuntu_> I'm running kubuntu off the live disk and need to dock my portable harddrive
<_ubuntu_> so i can save some stuff
<_ubuntu_> could you explain to me breifly how to do it or give me the syntax required?
<klepto> did you mount the drive?
<_ubuntu_> don't know how..
<klepto> oh
<_ubuntu_> i need to mount...
<klepto> what file system is it?
<_ubuntu_> what do you mean?
<_ubuntu_> I'm runnin Kubuntu live
<klepto> is it windows formatted drive, or a linux formatted drive?
<_ubuntu_> no
<_ubuntu_> not formatted
<klepto> ahh
<_ubuntu_> i just have it parted
<_ubuntu_> i have about 8 gigs to mount...
<klepto> hmm.. do you know the physical address? like /dev/hda?
<_ubuntu_> no sorry how could i figure that out?
<_ubuntu_> wait
<_ubuntu_> i have it
<_ubuntu_> media:/sdb2
<klepto> do this:
<_ubuntu_> k
<klepto> mkdir /mnt/harddrive
<klepto> mount -t ext2 /dev/hdb2/ /mnt/harddrive
<_ubuntu_> it says permission denied
<klepto> oh
<klepto> sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/hdb2/ /mnt/harddrive
<_ubuntu_> ok
<_ubuntu_> it sais that it doesn't exist
<klepto> let me check if i have the format correctly
<frogfrogfrog> i get this error when trying to install kubuntu
<frank23> is the mount point created?
<frogfrogfrog> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kicker_4%3a3.4.3-0ubuntu6_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/crystalsvg/128x128/apps/kmenu.png', which is also in package kdelibs-data
<klepto> that format is correct
<klepto> it says that /dev/hdb2 doesn't exist?
<_ubuntu_> yea
<marc_> where did u see media:/sdb2? could it already have been automounted by kde?
<_ubuntu_> ubuntu@rs232169:~$ sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/hdb2/ /mnt/harddrive
<_ubuntu_> mount: mount point /mnt/harddrive does not exist
<_ubuntu_> ubuntu@rs232169:~$
<_ubuntu_> ubuntu@rs232169:~$ sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/hdb2/ /mnt/harddrive
<_ubuntu_> mount: mount point /mnt/harddrive does not exist
<_ubuntu_> ubuntu@rs232169:~$
<klepto> oh
<_ubuntu_> ubuntu@rs232169:~$ sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/hdb2/ /mnt/harddrive
<_ubuntu_> mount: mount point /mnt/harddrive does not exist
<_ubuntu_> ubuntu@rs232169:~$
<klepto> sudo mkdir /mnt/harddrive
<klepto> then run the mount again
<_ubuntu_> hmm
<_ubuntu_> still nothing
<klepto> go to /mnt/harddrive
<klepto> cd /mnt/harddrive
<_ubuntu_> wait
<_ubuntu_> i just unplugged it and plugged it back in..
<_ubuntu_> media:/sdb1  is what it called it now
<_ubuntu_> ok i did the cd... it works so far..
<klepto> ok
<_ubuntu_> now what?
<klepto> what did you want to do with the drive?
<_ubuntu_> no i mean
<_ubuntu_> i typed that command and it changed the directory
<klepto> type df -h
<klepto> paste it here
<_ubuntu_> ubuntu@rs232169:/mnt/harddrive$ df -h
<_ubuntu_> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<_ubuntu_> /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot
<_ubuntu_>                       2.0G  1.3G  626M  68% /
<_ubuntu_> tmpfs                 507M  4.0K  507M   1% /dev/shm
<_ubuntu_> tmpfs                 507M   13M  494M   3% /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/volatile
<_ubuntu_> tmpfs                 507M   40K  507M   1% /tmp
<_ubuntu_> tmpfs                  10M  3.0M  7.1M  30% /dev
<_ubuntu_> /dev/sdb1             5.9G  414M  5.5G   7% /media/sdb1
<_ubuntu_> ubuntu@rs232169:/mnt/harddrive$
<klepto> ok
<klepto> your drive is mounted
<klepto> but
<klepto> kde mounted it
<klepto> so it's at /media/sdb1
<_ubuntu_> what does that mean?
<klepto> cd /media/sdb1
<robotgeek> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<_ubuntu_> the change worked...
<klepto> your drive is there
<_ubuntu_> ok
<_ubuntu_> so i can save stuff off the net there now right
<klepto> yup
<_ubuntu_> alright thanks man
<klepto> no prob
<_ubuntu_> i'm new to the whole linux world..
<klepto> ubuntuforums.org is a great place to ask questions
<_ubuntu_> ok
<klepto> have fun
<_ubuntu_> i used to have ubuntu but i haven't had it in about 2 yrs
<klepto> ahh
<_ubuntu_> in ur mind what is the best form of linux to use?
<_ubuntu_> redhat?
<klepto> nah
<klepto> i like ubuntu and gentoo
<robotgeek> _ubuntu_: did you expect anything else in #kubuntu :)
<_ubuntu_> what are the perks of gentoo over ubuntu
<klepto> ubuntu has a great community
<_ubuntu_> yea
<_ubuntu_> any chance you could help me get a c compiler on this thing?
<_ubuntu_> i have a program i need to write and i don't wanna have to go back to windows right now
<klepto> you should already have one
<julian> hey people
<klepto> hola
<robotgeek> _ubuntu_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<julian> how r u all?
<julian> i have a little problem
<robotgeek> julian: don't ask to ask, just ask
<klepto> heh
<julian> i have installed winetools and xdialog
<_ubuntu_> thanks rob
<_ubuntu_> and klept
<julian> they both installed correctly
<klepto> no prob
<julian> but when i execute winetools
<julian> i get this message
<julian> detectando la versin de Wine...done.
* robotgeek hides from wine 
<julian> Drive C: is /home/julian/.wine/drive_c
<julian> Wine 0.9.8
<julian> se ejecuta wine como wine
<julian> Los parmetros son --noexit
<julian> Browser is /usr/bin/konqueror.
<Dasnipa`> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<julian> WINEVER is "0.9.8".
<klepto> wine isn't my forte either
<julian> /usr/local/bin/winetools: line 3300: /usr/local/winetools/Xdialog: is a directory
<AttAcKeR> is there someaone to help me please ?
<julian> se ejecuta wine como  "wine".
<julian> Config is /home/julian/.wine/winetools.log.
<julian> /usr/local/bin/winetools: line 3211: /usr/local/winetools/Xdialog: is a directory
<julian> /usr/local/bin/winetools: line 3242: /usr/local/winetools/Xdialog: is a directory
<julian> /usr/local/bin/winetools: line 3026: /usr/local/winetools/Xdialog: is a directory
<julian> any suggestions?
<robotgeek> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<AttAcKeR> someone to help please ?
<frogfrogfrog> i get an error wheal installing kubuntu
<robotgeek> julian: i have never used wine, so i can;t help you, sorry
<julian> sorry
<robotgeek> AttAcKeR: just ask
<frogfrogfrog> bonbon in paste bin
<julian> ok, thanks anyway rob
<AttAcKeR> I have problem with my mouse, it is not a ps2 mouse
<robotgeek> and it is a serial or a usb mouse?
<AttAcKeR> serial
<AttAcKeR> but in /etc/dev there is not ttyS0 only mice event0 and event1
<frogfrogfrog> i get an error while installing kubuntu something to do with kicker
<AttAcKeR> in xorg.conf what have i to change ?
<AttAcKeR> device /dev/mice
<robotgeek> AttAcKeR: have you tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<AttAcKeR> yes
<AttAcKeR> but nothing change
<AttAcKeR> have i to change /dev/mice to /dev/ttyS0 ? i tried this but not working
<robotgeek> AttAcKeR: i am really not sure, havent used a serial mice ever. sorry
<klepto> anyone know how to lockout ssh passwords on 3 bad password attempts?
<frogfrogfrog> i get an error while installing kubuntu something to do with kicker
<_ubuntu_> hey rob u there?
<AttAcKeR> so what can i change to make it work ? in forum posts they say edit xorg.conf and put ttyS0 but where to put it ?
<_ubuntu_> i ran that line of code... now what do i do?
<_ubuntu_> how can i bring up the c compiler
<robotgeek> _ubuntu_: the compiler is gcc
<_ubuntu_> so how do i use it?
<robotgeek> _ubuntu_: http://www.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Teaching/Courses/C/clab2.html
<_ubuntu_> i need a graphical compiler
<AttAcKeR> please someone help me with my mouse :)
<robotgeek> AttAcKeR: feel free to ask in #ubuntu also
<trooper00> _ubuntu_: i would shake that habit if i were you
<AttAcKeR> ok thanks
<robotgeek> _ubuntu_: all graphical compilers use gcc too :)
<_ubuntu_> lol
<robotgeek> _ubuntu_: plus, graphical compiler doesn't make sense
<_ubuntu_> yea but i'm not that good at c lol
<robotgeek> you mean an IDE
<_ubuntu_> maybe? lol i'm new here lol
<robotgeek> _ubuntu_: that's not a linux specific thing, really :)
<_ubuntu_> lol alright
<_ubuntu_> so am i safe to go to download.com and download a c compiler
<_ubuntu_> like the dev c / c++ compiler?
<robotgeek> _ubuntu_: no, you don't need one
<_ubuntu_> lol
<marc_> an IDE is a graphical front-end to the compiler
<robotgeek> _ubuntu_: gcc is the compiler, and if you need a compile button, use kdevelop
<_ubuntu_> ok how can i get an IDE or whatever?
<kosh> sudo apt-get install kdevelop3
<kosh> that will give you an ide
<_ubuntu_> alright
<_ubuntu_> thanks
<ubuntu> hey
<_ubuntu_> hey
<kosh> what?
<_ubuntu_> it didn't work
<_ubuntu_> E: Couldn't find package kdevelop3
<kosh> you are running kubuntu right?
<frank23> _ubuntu_: you need to enable the universe repository
<_ubuntu_> ok
<_ubuntu_> how?
<_ubuntu_> lol
<frank23> !tell _ubuntu_ about repos
<frogfrogfrog> i get an error while trying to install kubuntu-desktop
<robotgeek> frogfrogfrog: apt-get -f install ?
<frogfrogfrog> i dont understand
<frogfrogfrog> the error is in the paste bin
<robotgeek> frogfrogfrog: and the link?
<frogfrogfrog> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/576069
<robotgeek> frogfrogfrog: did you install any other packages, etc?
<frogfrogfrog> yeah i installed all of them
<robotgeek> frogfrogfrog: i meant, from other sources/mixed repositories?
<frogfrogfrog> maybe tis quit possible
<frank23> frogfrogfrog: that was my guess too. did you install stuff from non ubuntu sources?
<frogfrogfrog> what ones should i use or not use
<robotgeek> frogfrogfrog: if you stick to the official ubuntu sources, you will be fine
<vandal> hey guys how can i get hyper threading working on my machine ( i installed smp kernel)
<frogfrogfrog> ok i will try
<frank23> vandal: they found hyperthreading was a security risk so its disabled by default. I dont know how to activate it though
<vandal> i read how to
<vandal> but it doesn't appear to work
<vandal> ht=on kernel param
<frank23> frogfrogfrog: you could try to force the install of kicker
<Q_Continuum> For whatever reason, I can't get the second display to work. (Nvidia TwinView) www.outspokengeek.net/misc/xorg.conf
<Q_Continuum> Second video port (whichever monitor I hook up) won't get a signal it can handle.
<frank23> vandal: I don't know how to enable HT, sorry
<frogfrogfrog> frank23:  sudo apt-get -f install kubuntu-desktop
<frank23> frogfrogfrog: did you try that?
<cool> hi guys!
<frogfrogfrog> frank23: yes
<cool> anyone can help me
<frank23> cool: just ask
<cool> how to configure my network
<cool> i can't configure it
<frank23> what do you want to do?
<cool> i want to change my Ip add
<cool> and i want to put my domain
<cool> i can't find my self in the network
<cool> but i can see them!
<cool> they using windows platform
<cool> and only me using kubuntu
<me2win> !wmv
<ubotu> restricted is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<cool> how will  i do bro
<cool> yahh
<frank23> cool: I dont know much about networking.
<cool> is the can help???
<cool> is the site can help!!!!
<cool> co'z i want to setup a FTP server
<frank23> cool: check the ubuntu wiki and forums
<cool> ok
<cool> thanks!
<cool> frank23 do u have some application that i can used in this platform??? like games etc....
<frank23> cool: what kind of application?
<cool> do u have other FTP application????
<cool> or some games???
<cool> if u don;t mind
<hatake_kakashi> cool: there are vsftpd, proftpd, wuftpd and I'm sure there are more.. if you googled it along with HOWTO, you will find some
<_ubuntu_> ok i just downloaded the kdevelop off line....... now what do i do?
<frank23> ftp client or server.  gftp is a good ftp client
<frank23> _ubuntu_: what do you mean offline?  why dont you install it with adept?
<_ubuntu_> i mean i have it installed..
<_ubuntu_> now how do i get it goin
<_ubuntu_> so i can program
<frank23> _ubuntu_: I never used it. is it in the menu?
<_ubuntu_> nope
<cool> ohh thanks!
<cool> anybody here can share me the link :P
<frank23> _ubuntu_: try kdevelop or kdevelop3 in a terminal
<frank23> cool: you can get all those ftp programs through adept
<cool> ahh ic
<_ubuntu_> frank.. can u tell me how to do this?
<cool> ur a good coach :)
<_ubuntu_> jsut start from teh beginning
<frank23> cool: there are 1000s of programs available at your fingertips ;)
<cool> yahh!
<cool> :)
<frank23> _ubuntu_: open a terminal  K->System->Terminal Program
<_ubuntu_> ok
<_ubuntu_> got it
<frank23> try kdevelop
<_ubuntu_> bash: kdevelop: command not found
<frank23> kdevelop3 then?
<_ubuntu_> no
<_ubuntu_> can u just tell me how to get it from step one
<frank23> _ubuntu_: how did you install kdevelop?
<_ubuntu_> i dunno that i did...
<frank23> oh
<_ubuntu_> can u just explain from square 1
<farous> .clear
<frank23> !tell _ubuntu_ about repos
<_ubuntu_> didn't help
<_ubuntu_> i tried that..
<_ubuntu_> wasn't there
<frank23> did you add universe?
<_ubuntu_> i'm runnin kubuntu anyway
<_ubuntu_> yea i think
<frank23> _ubuntu_: the kubuntu instructions are at the end of the page
<farous> _ubuntu_: did you try easysource
<cool> wat is the diff between ubuntu and kubuntu????
<cool> anyone knows???
<cool> co'z i have no idea
<frank23> cool: ubuntu use GNOME and kubuntu KDE
<farous> cool just the looks all programs work on both equally
<cool> ic
<cool> co'z my linux is kubuntu
<cool> :P
<farous> :)
<frank23> cool: you can even have both at the same time if you want
<farous> !wm
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, farous
<farous> hmm works on debian though lol
<cool> how??? can u share me the idea???
<farous> cool try googling on diff window managers for looks. Gnome and KDE are desktops though
<cool> ahh
<frank23> cool: how to get GNOME too??
<cool> yahh
<cool> how????
<farous> install ubuntu-desktop
<frank23> cool: in adept you install the  ubuntu-desktop package.  the menus get messy though because it installs a bunch of programs
<hatake_kakashi> yes
<hatake_kakashi> on KDE you may only see mostly Gnome apps, same vice-versa
<cool> wow nice...
<farous> cool better use sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<farous> so if you do not like it you can just type sudo aptitude purge ubuntu-desktop to get rid of it
<hatake_kakashi> it can be done with apt-get as well
<cool> in a terminal????
<cool> great!!!
<cool> thanks!
<farous> hatake_kakashi: not with all dependencies
<hatake_kakashi> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop    sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<frank23> farous: do you know if you need to install with aptitude to be able to purge like that
<farous> apt-get does not keep track of all installed packages depending on the meta package ubuntu-desktop
<frank23> hatake_kakashi: that doesnt work. it will not remove everything
<hatake_kakashi> farous: heh well I'm too used to using apt-get, aptitude seems a little too odd at times with its 'half-GUI
<hatake_kakashi> feel
<farous> frank23: nothing to be installed with it
<farous> hatake_kakashi: i never use the aptitude gui :)
<farous> and by the way i do not recommend it for it is buggy
<hatake_kakashi> farous: I mean just typing 'aptitude' on the command line through konsole :)
<farous> :)
<hatake_kakashi> oh well too late my other box has ubuntu as main base and kubuntu-desktop to add that extra bit
<cool> guys brb!!!
<farous> cool cool ;)
<farous> hi Hobbsee and congrat for membership :) though late
<Hobbsee> hey farous - thankyou :)
<farous> urw :)
<frank23> what does that mean? memebrship
<Hobbsee> farous: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<farous> Hobbsee: that is for frank23 right :)
<Hobbsee> er, yeah
<farous> :)
<frank23> Hobbsee: thats pretty cool ;)  what is your contribution to the project?
<farous> oh by the way anyone running latex i highly recommend lyx1.4 though still in testing :( but it is incredibally great :)
<Hobbsee> frank23: packaging, irc, some wiki stuff
<frank23> Hobbsee: cool. Is dapper the 3year supported release or is that the one after?
<Hobbsee> frank23: that's this one
<frank23> Are they gonna market it more? Get in the big leagues?
<Hobbsee> frank23: i presume so, got no idea
<brydenn> who was it here earlier that was asking me about Gentoo?
<brydenn> and getting it successfully installed?
<farous> brydenn: i think when you use it no one will ans ;)
<brydenn> hehe yah maybe
<brydenn> well the latest version of gentoo... version 2006.0 is easy to install. a retard can do it... seriously.
<farous> brydenn: than i might give it a try ;)
<farous> brydenn: do i need a lot of compilation and manual config ?
<brydenn> farous: no... it has a gui front end now that walks you through everything
<brydenn> easy as hell
<farous> hmm and what is the gain. Am just asking what is the diff from ubuntu?
<frank23> brydenn: I tried to install gentoo once but wasnt successful. I didnt try too hard though. I did it from step 1 or tier 1 or whatever its called
<brydenn> stage1 you mean
<brydenn> thats basic install
<brydenn> frank23: let me give you the link.. hold on
<brydenn> ok
<brydenn> frank23: http://gentoo.osuosl.org/releases/x86/2006.0/livecd/
<brydenn> go there and download the .iso
<brydenn> if you want
* farous wonder how somepeople who come asking for help are not even polite
<brydenn> farous... whats to gain? well i am too new to linux to tell you for certain. But i've heard Gentoo and Debian are pretty good linux OSes
<farous> sorry that was for wrong room
<frank23> Yeah, thanks. I'm happy with ubuntu. maybe I'll try it in vmware. I don't know what is the advantages of gentoo for me. I think they have a great community though. But so do we ;)
<brydenn> Gentoo from what i've been told is very stable and has good overall preformance
<Q_Continuum> Debian is pretty good, but not exactly user-friendly.
<brydenn> yah frank23 i got it in VMware now hehe
<Q_Continuum> Ubuntu/Kubuntu is Debian-simplified.
<brydenn> yes i understand Q_Continuum
<Q_Continuum> never tried Gentoo though...
<Q_Continuum> I learned the hard way, myself.
<Brydenn> yah i'm gonna give it a whirl
<Q_Continuum> from dialup.
<Brydenn> ew
<Q_Continuum> oh wait - that was mandrake.  Debian I never got the modem working.
<Q_Continuum> "I just downloaded the Mozilla package at 18MB...and now I need HOW MANY dependencies!?!?!"
<CyberMad> how to upgrade the installed packaged? right now i use FreeRADIUS v1.0.1 and i would like upgrade it to v1.1.0
<frank23> CyberMad: well 1.0.4 is in the repository
<CyberMad> so there is no way to upgrade it to 1.1.0 from apt? then i must install it from source/
<CyberMad> ?
<frank23> CyberMad: If that's not enough, you can try to find a deb repository for it but installing from source is the safest way
<CyberMad> ic
<CyberMad> ok then..
<frank23> CyberMad: are there new features in the latest version that you need?
<CyberMad> rlm_sqlcounter i need it.. i just can't find it at 1.0.1 or maybe i don't know where is it? :) do you know?
<frank23> CyberMad: do you know how to install from source?
<CyberMad> yes,.. i already tried install freeradius from source before
<CyberMad> ./configure   make   make install :)
<frank23> CyberMad: try checkinstall   instead of make install.
<CyberMad> do you ever use freeradius?
<frank23> It makes a .deb and installs it for you
<frank23> It's more apt friendly
<CyberMad> frank23 i never use checkinstall before
<frank23> no. I have no idea what it does
<CyberMad> so, i must do ./configure then: make  then: checkinstall  ?
<frank23> you just install checkinstall and   substitute the sudo make install step for  sudo checkinstall
<frank23> yeah
<frank23> then the package shows up in synaptic, adept, its easier to manage and remove
<CyberMad> i don't use KDE
<CyberMad> i just install the server mode
<frank23> you could do apt-get remove for the package you just compiled
<CyberMad> how to find a package from keyword? i forget >.<
<Thedek> apt-cache search bleh
<Dasnipa`> apt-cache search
<CyberMad> thanks,... :))
<eob84> hi
<eob84> does anyone know why my KDE menus won't update?
<eob84> any time I install a new application...
<eob84> the menu doesn't update
<Dasnipa`> eob84, i think you need smeg
<eob84> what is that?
<Dasnipa`> man smeg
<eob84> no entry for it
<Dasnipa`> okay well the program should be listed in system < menu editor (smeg)
<eob84> what does it do why do I need it
<eob84> no it's not there
<eob84> it isn't installed
<Dasnipa`> well smeg, is a menu editor
<eob84> I installed with kynaptic
<Dasnipa`> so you should be able to add in your programs to the menu with it
<eob84> hmm looks like I get errors when I try to run it
<eob84> I have a ubuntu disk... I just did a server install then told it to install kubuntu-desktop
<eob84> I have never had more problems with a distro lol
<Dasnipa`> are you actually running kde eob84? you do know you have to reboot and choose to startup with KDE
<eob84> what?
<eob84> I get KDM
<eob84> when I reboot
<eob84> and not console
<eob84> I didn't have to choose anything
<eob84> I am in KDE
<Dasnipa`> okay
<eob84> :-D
<eob84> I didn't have this problem last time I installed kubuntu-desktop
<Dasnipa`> well i dont know what to tell ya... ive never had problems with ubuntu
<eob84> I didn't either up till now
<eob84> I guess I need to just get the kubuntu ISO then
<blanky> hey guys
<blanky> how do I make the clock at the bottom right into local time or whatever instead of military
<blanky> ?
<Dasnipa`> hi blanket
<blanky> lol hello Dasnipa`  :)
<eob84> is that how you installed... kubuntu ISO... or did you use ubuntu disk then just install kubuntu-desktop
<Dasnipa`> i used apt-get to install kubuntu desktop
<blanky> fine don't help me :'(
<eob84> sigh... me too
<Dasnipa`> and then for a couple months was booting to gnome still stupid me not realizing i wasnt in KDE
<Dasnipa`> blanky, just a sec
<blanky> Dasnipa`, please cause I gotta go :(
<eob84> i'ts odd it won't update my menu at all
<Dasnipa`> blanky, i dont know off the top of my head... i would tell ya if i knew right away
<eob84> ok help him... I am going to reinstall all my apps lol
<blanky> oh well thanks Dasnipa` :(
<eob84> I know blanky
<blanky> eob84, really? can you please help me
<eob84> you have to right click on it
<blanky> yeah
<eob84> select date and time format
<blanky> yeah
<eob84> click the time and dates tab
<blanky> yeah
<eob84> pH:MM:SS AMPM
<blanky> ooo thanks sir!
<Dasnipa`> oh yeah i knew that
<blanky> bye bye I gotta go to sleep :(
<eob84> np
<Dasnipa`> it was so long ago since i didthat
<blanky> lol thanks Dasnipa` :)
<Dasnipa`> hehe
<eob84> sigh... and I have a real problem lol
<Dasnipa`> man i was helping this girl on here the other day had a whole lot more problems then you eob84... but none of them were with her system
<eob84> ha
<eob84> it is more anoying then a problem...
<Dasnipa`> she wanted to setup some apps and had no clue how to so i basically walked her thru using apt and stuff and youd tell her okay now perform ./configure
<eob84> there use to be a menu update tool in KDE
<eob84> haha
<Dasnipa`> and shed say it worked... then id say okay run make
<eob84> did you direct her twords checkinstall
<Dasnipa`> and make wouldnt work because configure didnt work
<Dasnipa`> i didnt even bother because she couldnt understand anything for herself
<eob84> yea manpages taught me all I know
<Dasnipa`> yeah if you cant read a manpage then linux is not for you
<eob84> the problem with these IRC rooms is everyone can ancwer easy stuff
<eob84> then when you come in with a hard problem like two people out of the 150 people can help you
<Dasnipa`> yeah and the people that can answer the tough stuff are usually too busy to
<Dasnipa`> because the people that can answer the tough stuff are in development so all their time goes to coding not working tech support
<eob84> I had a hell of a time getting nvidia drivers to work
<Dasnipa`> oh yeah i remember doing that
<Dasnipa`> actually where i had problems with that was in debian
<eob84> I had to solve my problem on my own
<Dasnipa`> worked like a charm when i loaded up ubuntu
<Dasnipa`> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Dasnipa`> that didnt work for ya?
<eob84> no
<eob84> well yes
<eob84> but I needed editional steps
<eob84> nvidia driver uses EDID
<Dasnipa`> yeah yes and no for me too in deb... but not in ubu
<eob84> my monitor is old and not compatible with EDID
<Dasnipa`> what generation nvidia card?
<eob84> not sure 6800 gt
<Dasnipa`> lol way more than i have hehe
<Dasnipa`> my comp is old... 1.6 ghz p4 geforce3 ti200
<Dasnipa`> ;)
<eob84> well the driver uses your monitor HSYNC and VSYNC for the driver
<Dasnipa`> yeah
<eob84> EDID gets those values
<Dasnipa`> and an old monitor cant send that info
<Dasnipa`> i gotcha
<eob84> so I needed three lines in xorg that told it to use the values in xorg
<Dasnipa`> so you probably had to lookup those values and enter the values in the conf file manually?
<eob84> yea
<eob84> but and tell the driver to IgnoreEDID
<Dasnipa`> ahh
<eob84> that was the line I needed
<eob84> aparently I am the first person in the world to use a old monitor lol
<Dasnipa`> installing gentoo really teaches you all you need to know about editing conf files hehe ;)
<eob84> cause no one could help me
<eob84> haha yea I know that
<Dasnipa`> and then some
<eob84> I learned a lot using slackware
<SoBeIcedT> how would i go about installing kubuntu on top of my pre existing gentoo installation
<eob84> ummm
<Dasnipa`> i did a stage 3 install once on a pentium2 300 mhz
<eob84> like a duel boot?
<SoBeIcedT> yeah
<eob84> well
<SoBeIcedT> maybe, i can live without gentoo
<eob84> is your HD partitioned allready?
<SoBeIcedT> yeah
<Dasnipa`> oo a duel boot? like the boots duel? with lightsabers?
<eob84> easy then
<Dasnipa`> hehe givig you a hard time eob84
<eob84> install kubuntu on the unocupied partition
<SoBeIcedT> ill just kill windoze
<eob84> and the kubuntu install will handle the rest
<Dasnipa`> yeah... the grub installation should take care of setting up the bootloader for it
<SoBeIcedT> is there a way to use the same home and users and stuff
<eob84> well not really user
<eob84> cause some libs and stuff are diffrent per distro
<SoBeIcedT> ah
<Dasnipa`> yeah probably not users... but you can mount that partition
<Dasnipa`> obviously
<SoBeIcedT> how about my application configs
<SoBeIcedT> like .gaim directory
<eob84> yea
<eob84> actually
<Dasnipa`> you can probably get away with copying some of those files
<SoBeIcedT> i have like years of chat logs and stuff like that
<Dasnipa`> but maybe not all of them
<Dasnipa`> chat logs and stuff you can probably get away with
<eob84> that will be a postinstall setup
<Dasnipa`> yeah
<SoBeIcedT> i really want to get away from gentoo, portage is way too slow for me
<eob84> I know what you mean
<eob84> so try this
<SoBeIcedT> i cant stand compiling everything from scratch
<SoBeIcedT> it was a good way to learn linux
<Dasnipa`> tut tut
<SoBeIcedT> but now im moving on
<eob84> save your home directory to a cd or a pen drive
<Dasnipa`> usually its the other way for people lol
<SoBeIcedT> lol
<Dasnipa`> they switch to gentoo because you compile everything
<SoBeIcedT> yeah, my friend introduced me to linux, and he was all hardcore like you have to do it this way
<eob84> and just copy the contents of the old home to your new one
<Dasnipa`> that = more optimized - faster system
<SoBeIcedT> so you can learn how everything works
<SoBeIcedT> yeah
<SoBeIcedT> i did a stage 1 install
<eob84> well gentoo doesn't have everything in portage
<eob84> and if you want to create a package
<Dasnipa`> no packaged distro can have _everything_
<eob84> emerge is a real bitch to configure
<SoBeIcedT> so like basically built the system, its all ive ever used
<eob84> well I use checkinstall with kubunt
<eob84> i basically uses makewatch to watch the makeinstall command and creates a .deb package for you
<SoBeIcedT> any other recomendations for distros
<eob84> so if I need to do a source compile... I can
<SoBeIcedT> im sure this is an unbiased audience
<SoBeIcedT> ;)
<eob84> it is
<eob84> I like ubuntu, or slackware the best
<eob84> fedora has it's charm but the install is a little to bulky for my taste
<trooper00> debian is great. i run it on every router i've ever configured.. i used to use it for my desktop but i appreciate having things configured for me, working right out of the install
<Dasnipa`> i tried slackware didnt care much for it... ive installed about 8 different distros and ubuntu has been the easiest to install for me
<eob84> really
<eob84> I guess so
<SoBeIcedT> ive got no knowledge of other distros, i want to be able to do everything, i want some type of package management
<eob84> not to many options
<Dasnipa`> and yeah i didnt care too much for fedora and redhat and distros like that... way too bulky
<SoBeIcedT> what do you mean by too bulky?
<eob84> slackware is the closet to unix... thus the least compatability with certain linux sources
<eob84> it comes with so much
<eob84> it is like a 4 gig install
<macd> there are plenty of nice ackage management systems, (I use kubuntu myself apt-get)  but gentoos emerge is nice, as is bsd ports.
<trooper00> heh. it comes with lack of package management.. its a great system to install and then break
<macd> Ive never actualy had a linux install break :/
<eob84> ubuntu has the best package system
<trooper00> macd: install slackware and try to upgrade software over time :)
<yello> hey has anyone had trouble running 3d programs using opengl with ati mobility vid cards?
<eob84> hehe that is what I did
<macd> I had some long running slack workstations
<eob84> never had it break
<eob84> tons of overhead in slackware
<eob84> anyone a LFS fan lol
<macd> oh yes, servers love LFS
<macd> and SOL Linux
<macd> turbolinux as well
<macd> rh enterprose
<eob84> my friend did LFS
<Dasnipa`> i broke a linux install once... on that 400 mhz box... but that was because i reformatted and installed distros on it like 12 times and eventually for the bootsector corrupted
<eob84> 3 weeks later he had a base system lol
<macd> heh, your bootloader can fix that easily.
<SoBeIcedT> whats lfs
<eob84> linux from scratch
<macd> http://pastebin.com/575742Linux From Scratch
<SoBeIcedT> ah
<macd> opps
<eob84> basically your gentoo install... but without emerge
<macd> heh prior to Linux thats a piece of code Im working
<SoBeIcedT> oh
<eob84> you have to compile everything your self
<SoBeIcedT> sounds like fun
<eob84> and install it your self
<eob84> and if you want a package manager... install one
<macd> just dont use adept its very inept :)
<eob84> I love linspire
<SoBeIcedT> ok so i just looked at some confs. i have 2 hds, i have a / partition and a home partition and a windows partition
<eob84> it was the first stable debian distro
<SoBeIcedT> could i install kubuntu over the / partition
<eob84> uhh?
<Dasnipa`> lol i still have an iso from when it was called lindows and they ran a promotion where they gave away the isos for free
<eob84> yea you could
<trooper00> first stable debian distro.. what sort of nonsense goes on in this channel
<SoBeIcedT> and configure it to use my home partition for aall the home directories
<eob84> don't forget to tell ubuntu install that your home directory is /home
<macd> just get rid of the / partition then create a new partition
<eob84> getting games to run in linux has been disapointing
<Dasnipa`> cedega
<Dasnipa`> <3
<macd> ehhh, its not a gaming platform
<eob84> bought it
<eob84> it can be
<eob84> native games ran great
<eob84> run*
<Dasnipa`> cedega has done a great job with that
<SoBeIcedT> has anyone used an ipod with amarok in kubuntu?, ive tried using one in gentoo but i always seem to have problems
<eob84> well cedega sux with CS: S
<macd> I think its better suited to developers and "power users" rite now
<macd> and the "handy" EU
<eob84> yea I have
<Dasnipa`> lol well CS is for jr high kiddies
<eob84> it doesn't do a real good job with it
<eob84> haha no way
<eob84> counterstrike source is so good
<eob84> well I am going to give it up for the fill switch to linux
<Dasnipa`> because the subscribers decide what the cedega developers work on nothing ever gets done for CS because most people hate that lol
<eob84> I think linux is well suited for the home user
<me2win> eob84: you could use cedega
<Dasnipa`> havent you noticed that anytime a CS vote comes up it gets like -300
<eob84> I own cedega
<eob84> I pay the subscription
<eob84> but the smoother 1.6 out lol
<eob84> which is so odd
<me2win> *shrug* i dual boot just to play battlefield
<eob84> I duel boot only for CS: S and my pvr apps
<Dasnipa`> speaking of the devil... how about vista having 6 versions? tech support nightmare
<eob84> how about vista fucking off lol
<me2win> nah
<eob84> I hate vista
<macd> rough, or train your support staff for groups of product
<Dasnipa`> i see grandmas buying computers for their grandsons because they are cheap because they have that home basic version installed that has no support for anything else
<eob84> if I get one more app in windows written in VB I will flip
<Dasnipa`> and then the grandson has to get a different version so that he can do anything other than internet and textedit
<Dasnipa`> so m$ gets paid off twice
<Dasnipa`> and thats how theyll make a killing on it
<me2win> thats why usenet exists
<me2win> roflz
<eob84> not just that
<eob84> but vista pts a tight grip on your PC
<eob84> specific preccesor, graphics card
<Dasnipa`> and i think that 3d desktop stuff is gay...
<eob84> only runs signed windows apps
<Dasnipa`> a desktop should not need 3d acceleration just to run
<eob84> emeded mp3 protection
<eob84> I saw a vidoe
<eob84> seemed pointless
<Dasnipa`> omg we got "1337 speak"guys
<Dasnipa`> apparently he doesnt know that real hackers dont use numbers for words
<Dasnipa`> hehe
<eob84> the lady had all the folders and windows spinning in a cirle
<me2win> lol
<frank23> Dasnipa`: well did you guys see the xgl demo videos. they looked pretty cool
<me2win> once kde 4 comes
<me2win> ill be happy
<eob84> when will I ever need to spin my windows in a cyclone?
<eob84> anyone try kde 4.5?
<me2win> wha?
<Dasnipa`> eob84, considering half the computers america have an onboad videochip without directx... half of all people have to get a new computer if they want vista
<Dasnipa`> 4.5? lets not jump the gun
<me2win> 3.5 you mean?
<eob84> ha yea
<me2win> im using 3.5.1 right now
<eob84> is that the veriosn that comes with kubuntu
<Dasnipa`> no
<eob84> so how is it then!
<eob84> hehe
<Dasnipa`> i think the bot has a doc on it
<Dasnipa`> !kde2.5
<ubotu> Dasnipa`: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Dasnipa`> !kde3.5
<ubotu> (you might want !kde3.5.1) To upgrade to KDE3.5, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<Dasnipa`> !kde3.5.1
<ubotu> To upgrade to KDE3.5.1, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<frank23> kubuntu comes with 3.4.3 but its easy to put 3.5.1
<me2win> dapper comes with 3.5.1
<me2win> flight 4 does at leasdt
<Dasnipa`> u?
<Dasnipa`> oopz
<robotgeek> 3.5.1 is very slick
<eob84> are there any benefits to 3.5?
<Dasnipa`> i would imagine there are
<robotgeek> bugfixes, and some bugs :)
<frank23> eob84: I didnt notice much difference
<eob84> really
<eob84> shiz
<eob84> if I can get tac ops working... I won't need CS
<frank23> I'm sure there are improvements but I couldn't name you anything striking
<eob84> so if you don't like HL2 what games do you play?
<me2win> Winning Eleven
<me2win> 2win
<me2win> Battlefield
<me2win> Madden
<Dasnipa`> me? i dont do much gaming... especially given that my comp is old
<eob84> solitare then
<Dasnipa`> just some older games
<eob84> the legen of soltare
<Dasnipa`> dII dungeonkeeperII some rpgs
<Dasnipa`> i dont play anything consistantly
<Dasnipa`> just when i need a break from hours of coding
<eob84> what do you dev?
<Dasnipa`> nothing specific atm university student
<eob84> when I dev... I dev games
<Dasnipa`> i am in an independent study group doing game dev on a 2d-isomentric rpg though
<eob84> I get pretty burnt out after a day all that
<me2win> what languages?
<eob84> that is my thing 2d isomet. MMORPG
<eob84> c++
<Dasnipa`> mmorpg bleh
<eob84> I was use DX but I stoped
<frank23> 2d isometric. is that the diablo view?
<eob84> yea
<Dasnipa`> c++ mainly
<Dasnipa`> and c
<Dasnipa`> i know and hate java
<me2win> dont hate java
<me2win> its useful sometimes
<slow-motion> hallo
<me2win> but then again
<Dasnipa`> its useful if you dont care about how much ram something is going to use
<me2win> most people who start with C++ end up hating everything else because they have less control
<Dasnipa`> and dont care about not having access to anything low level
<Dasnipa`> yeah exactly
<_tim> hey wat video card best works with kubntu?
<Dasnipa`> java is like a car with automatic trans... you are in the car but you arent actually driving it... c/c++ is a stickshift... then you are really driving
<me2win> _tim: lots of video cards work with it
<_tim> lol yea but is nvidia more compatible that ati?
<Dasnipa`> java and languages like it limit the creativity of the developer
<me2win> nvidia has better open GL support than ati
<_tim> ok well then nvidia is prolly my choice
<Dasnipa`> _tim, nvidia is generally more compatable because for awhile ati stopped putting out linux versions of drivers for their chips
<_tim> iv had tooo many problems with ati
<Dasnipa`> but now they are making linux versions again
<me2win> Dasnipa`: java is very easy to use and develop in
<Dasnipa`> right just like a car with auto trans is ez to drive
<me2win> i LOVE c++, but i like java
<me2win> after programming so much with it
<Dasnipa`> yeah
<Dasnipa`> i dont hate java all that much just dont prefer it
<Dasnipa`> its not like id go spam java forums with hate messages
<Dasnipa`> i do like laughing at those who wish to do _everything_ in java
<Dasnipa`> i tell them... yeah go program an operating system in java...
* robotgeek reminds ppl of a #kubuntu-offtopic, *ahem*
<Dasnipa`> robotgeek, its not like anyone is asking for help right now... the activity is good because then if someone comes in they see activity
* me2win agrees with Dasnipa`
<robotgeek> hmm, yes that is nice. Dasnipa`
* robotgeek hurries along
<me2win> the Java OS actually looks very promising
<Dasnipa`> lol are you kidding?
<Dasnipa`> that would take like 1.5 gig of ram minimum system requirement
<me2win> the demo video was very innovative
<Dasnipa`> that is interesting
<Dasnipa`> maybe one day when that much ram is a drop in the bucket
<Dasnipa`> i really hope my cd arrives tomorrow...
<Dasnipa`> wow that was random sorry
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi
<me2win> lol
<Tallia1Kubuntu> [22:53]  <Tallia1Kubuntu> how can i change the program associated with a file in firefox?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> [22:53]  <Tallia1Kubuntu> i have just seen that it doesn't consider KDE preferences..
<me2win> what cd?
<Dasnipa`> me2win, the latest dragonforce cd... european speed metal
<me2win> Tallia1Kubuntu: go to KDE preferences, click user account, then default applications
<me2win> select web browser
<Tallia1Kubuntu> oooo
<me2win> the rest is intuition
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :) tnx
<me2win> np
<me2win> Dasnipa`: where do you live?
<Dasnipa`> illinois
<Tallia1Kubuntu> wait
<Tallia1Kubuntu> user account?
<Dasnipa`> im pretty much a music connoisour i have just a hair over 15,000 music files
<me2win> Dasnipa`: i have 140 gigs of music
<Tallia1Kubuntu> me2win: what do you mean by user account?
<Dasnipa`> hehe very nice
<me2win> the User Account option
<me2win> tab
<me2win> icon
<me2win> thingy
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok nada
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i was in kcontro
<Tallia1Kubuntu> kcontrol
<me2win> ah
<Tallia1Kubuntu> why everybody prefers system settings now?
<Dasnipa`> me2win, are you one of those who has that all in long techno files in like 256 kb/sec encoding? or is that all normal length songs
<me2win> what version of kde do you have?
<me2win> Dasnipa`: nah, all normal length, its music dating back to the days of napster
<me2win> when napster was free
<Dasnipa`> yeah thats about same for me... except i got my music when i was a dj
<me2win> ah
<Dasnipa`> i was actualyl with a fairly large company they had some deal with the recording industry were i could get free songs
<me2win> nice
<Dasnipa`> yeah it made me happy
<Dasnipa`> but later i moved on to more unique styles scandinavian folk, traditional west african, european metals, and stuff like that
<Tallia1Kubuntu> me2win: i am in default applications now.. but i can't change the open with property of firefox, the only thing that i can do is to set firefox as default browser...
<me2win> Dasnipa`: nice
<me2win> Tallia1Kubuntu: isnt that the point?
<Dasnipa`> me2win, i think he meant stuff that programs open with by default within firefox
<Dasnipa`> like open a pdf... open with kghostview instead of evince
<Dasnipa`> or such
<me2win> oohhhh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> me2win: no...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> me2win: when i click on a wav file firefox offers me only to open with totem..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> me2win: and i'd like to open wav with realplayer
<me2win> i see i see
<me2win> i misunderstood
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :D
<me2win> those are firefox options i believe
<me2win> probably in preferences
<me2win> go to edit
<me2win> preferences, downloads, then click where it says view and edit actions
<me2win> Tallia1Kubuntu: that should work
<Dasnipa`> me2win, if you know of them... did you hear blind guardians new one was announced?
<me2win> Dasnipa`: didn't know
<Dasnipa`> im excited about that one
<Dasnipa`> me2win, headphones or nice speakers?
<me2win> both if possible
<me2win> lolz
<Dasnipa`> hehe
<me2win> i have a pair of sennheiser hd555
<Dasnipa`> i agree although the speakers i dont have anymore they fried on me...
* Dasnipa` uses sennheiser hd265
<me2win> heh
<Dasnipa`> i had a klipsch promedia 5.1
* robotgeek is using a slightly cheaper Sennheiser hd202
<Tallia1Kubuntu> me2win: i have alredy tried that
<me2win> i have a logitech 5.1 system
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i can't set anything :(
<Dasnipa`> they got fried when my house was being added on to they dripped something into the sub
<Dasnipa`> and i didnt notice and tried to fire em up and just heard zap
<me2win> ew
<Dasnipa`> my hd265s i got for nearly a steal at 60$ considering the retail was 120
<me2win> i got my 555s for 115, retail 200
<Dasnipa`> yeah
<me2win> pricegrabber2win
<Dasnipa`> i chose the 265s because of the distortion rating and freq range
<Dasnipa`> < 0.15 dist 10-25,000 hz
<me2win> nice
<Dasnipa`> its like 300 ohms so the SPL is low
<Dasnipa`> but i dont need that all that much
<Q_Continuum> what's a good media player that also supports maintaining a library, ala Winamp or iTunes?
<me2win> amarok
<me2win> xmms
<Dasnipa`> beep
<me2win> yeah
<me2win> beep is like a winamp clone
<me2win> beep is actually xmms extended right?
<Dasnipa`> i believe so
<Dasnipa`> i personally dont care much for beep... but thats personal preference
<me2win> i still think winamp is the best media player to date
<Dasnipa`> meh
<Dasnipa`> nullsoft is a dead company now though...
<Dasnipa`> we'll never see a new version
<Dasnipa`> ever
<me2win> they just released an update a few days ago
<me2win> winamp 5.2
<Dasnipa`> when did that happen? last i heard aol bought nullsoft and disbanded the company
<me2win> they've been releasing updates
<Dasnipa`> when i did windows i prefered foobar anyway
<me2win> consistently
<Dasnipa`> i didnt care for winamp 4 and never cared for winamp 5... when i was a winamp user it was all about winamp 3 after that they tried to make it do too much
<Q_Continuum> I'll be writing up the new Winamp
<Dasnipa`> its all about a program being good at one thing and sticking to that one thing... i dont want a video player in my audio player
<Q_Continuum> they finally sold out to higher AOL interests
<me2win> Dasnipa`: then dont enable the support
<me2win> i used Media Player Classic to play video, winamp for audio
<me2win> didnt even enable video support on winamp
<Q_Continuum> heh
<me2win> media player classic + ffdshow = all you need
<Dasnipa`> me2win, its a programming level decision though because they dedicated time to write video integration thats fewer programmers making the audio system better
<me2win> how does the audio system get better than it does?
<Dasnipa`> focused program development
<me2win> everything is there
<me2win> ac3 support
<me2win> m4a
<me2win> mp3
<Dasnipa`> its not about supporting formats its in the audio translation
<me2win> they aren't any further behind than anybody else
<Dasnipa`> i still hate to see when programmers try to extend their project beyond the scope of the programs intentions
<Dasnipa`> emacs is the best example of that i can think of
<Dasnipa`> i mean seriously does emacs need integrated games?
<me2win> the intention was to put out an all around good media player
<GullyFoyle> you can live your entire life in emacs. welcome to the matrix. :P
<Dasnipa`> i dunno... i got disappointed with nullsoft when they put out winamp 4... and i know that 5 corrected their abortion in 4... but i had lost interest by then
<Dasnipa`> i guess i never really gave 5 a chance... but by then i was satisfied with foobar
<me2win> ah
<Dasnipa`> very light client
<Dasnipa`> took like 1/3 the ram winamp used
<Dasnipa`> and worked great
<me2win> can use winamp lite
<me2win> all the features stay, just lite
<Dasnipa`> yeah it doesnt really matter anymore... the only reason i have an ntfs partition at all is because i dont feel like nor do i have the free space to copy my music and files over to a linux partition to format that partition to ext3 and move it back
<me2win> brb
<me2win> back
<me2win> and lol
<Dasnipa`> okay it is indeed time for me to hit the hay...
<me2win> heh aight
<me2win> have fun, cya later
<me2win> im off too, cya
<cool> hey guys! i have a question!!!!
<cool> how can i configure the su?????
<cool> when i enter it
<cool> it asking for a password???
<cool> wat password can i supply>>????
<robotgeek> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<cool> ok thanks
<rysiek> hi there guys
<rysiek> I've been searching the Kubuntu Wiki pages for it, but can't find the damn thing - and I am *sure* I've seen it! How to change Konqueror's"simplified" setting so thet it has it's normal, default ones?
<rysiek> I mean: splitting the window, additional tool panel on the left, etc
<GullyFoyle> hey irssi is pretty kool. i'm so used to gui apps but this console thing aint half bad
<rysiek> !konqueror
<ubotu> methinks konqueror is the default Web Browser, File Manager, FTP manager and Universal viewing manager for the K Desktop Environment. See http://konqueror.org
<rysiek> !konqueror profile
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rysiek
<rysiek> anybody?
<Hobbsee> rysiek: is it in wiki.ubuntu.com/PsiJack by any chance?
<rysiek> checking
<angasule> hmm, there are two eric packages, I think they are the same software (Although different minor versions)
<angasule> also, the font installation through the context menu is borked
<rysiek> Hobbsee: nope, that's not it, although it's a nice one, too :)
<id_sonic> Hello
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<id_sonic> I use Konqueror , when I click "Ctrl" it display the access keys for me. but I don't want it, how can I do?
<id_sonic> onlyone can help me?
<rysiek> with what? :)
<id_sonic> I use Konqueror , when I click "Ctrl" it display the access keys for me. but I don't want it, how can I do?
<rysiek> oh... I don't have a clue :/
<cool> brb guys!!!
<id_sonic> I just wanna cry..
<robewald> id_sonic: you cannot do anything, there is no option for that
<robotgeek> hey jpatrick
<robewald> id_sonic: except for removing the relevant part in the source
* robotgeek looks
<id_sonic> robewald oh, thanks
<jpatrick> hey robotgeek
<rysiek> anybody any ideas? I'm searching through the Wiki, but still no luck
<robotgeek> id_sonic: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/1569
<id_sonic> okay
<robotgeek> rysiek: what do you need help with, konq profiles?
<rysiek> aye
<rysiek> I don't want the "simplified" Konqueror
<rysiek> I would love to have the full-blown, heavy'n'dirty one back :)
<robotgeek> konqueror --profiles lists all the profiles
<rysiek> thx
<robotgeek> konqueror --profile webbrowsing
<robotgeek> maybe, later you can save the profile to your choosing
<rysiek> ok, testing
<rysiek> damn, they're all the same o_O
<rysiek> I remember one had to delete/rename a file somewhere - but where? that's the question
<jpatrick> http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror
<jpatrick> :)
<rysiek> rofl... and I've search both Wikis through :] 
<rysiek> "If you cannot find it, you're looking in the wrong place". thx, jpatrick
<jpatrick> both wikis?
<rysiek> Kubuntu and Ubuntu... or are they the same Wiki with a different look? :] 
<id_sonic> robewald thanks, are you a konqueror developer ?
<jpatrick> same, different look
<rysiek> d'oh
<jpatrick> and edubuntu's
<rysiek> I definetely woke up too early today
<cool> hello guys
<cool> im back!
<cool> question again!!! :p
<rysiek> go for it ;)
<cool> how can i change the permission of the folder usr???
<cool> co\z
<cool> i can't paste any file there
<rysiek> samoura: I'm not a registered users, I can't send privs
<rysiek> just write it here :)
<cool> heheeh
<cool> pls help me guys!!!!
<rysiek> cool: sudo chmod <permissions> /usr
<cool> ic
<rysiek> but I would not recommend that
<cool> why?
<w4eg_illuminatus> well...
<rysiek> it has the perms it has not without a reason - one being not allowing the users to fcuk up something
<samoura> can anybody try to example for me this ;( http://friends.polibuda.info/~grusin/howto-en.php   i am trying to setup psontic bot and i cant anderstand it
<cool> ic
<w4eg_illuminatus> friend of mine  did a "chmod -R 777 /" ...
<w4eg_illuminatus> it was the third day he was using linux
<rysiek> samoura: I don't have any experience in setting-up irc bots :/
<w4eg_illuminatus> me2
<samoura> okei thanks
<w4eg_illuminatus> is anyone here who knows how to install DRI ?
<samoura> #ubuntu
<rysiek> w4eg_illuminatus: how long dod it take him to destroy his system? :)
<w4eg_illuminatus> well... three days then
<rysiek> ah
<rysiek> cool: what d'ya need it for, anyway?
<w4eg_illuminatus> but what suprised me: the "chmod 777"-System did still boot
<rysiek> cool: you can always sudo cp <source> <dest>
<cool> ok
<cool> thanks bro
<w4eg_illuminatus> yes, but sudo sucks after some time...
<rysiek> "To damage a Windows box, it's enought to work with it. To damage a Linux box, you have to work on it"
<cool> but in (permission)
<cool> how can i supply it
<w4eg_illuminatus> *g*
<cool> like this ->  -rwcr-xr-r
<w4eg_illuminatus> is there a reason to disable root-login by default in (k)ubuntu
<w4eg_illuminatus> ?
<rysiek> no idea
<cool> ok
<rysiek> cool:
<cool> yes????
<rysiek> you can aither use the XXX format - x's being digits from 0 to 7
<cool> like this-> sudo chmod xxx /usr
<rysiek> or the long format: [ugoa] [+=-] [rwxs]  - for example: u=rwx
<rysiek> yep
<cool> ic
<rysiek> do a man chmod
<cool> thanks bro!!!
<cool> ur great
<rysiek> it's all wel;l documented there
<cool> brb
* rysiek is afraid of what cool might do with it's system... "sudo chmod 777 /usr" gives the creepes
<rysiek> good thing I didn't tell him about -R flag... yet :)
<w4eg_illuminatus> YES!
<rysiek> ?
<cool> hallo!
<cool> guys!
<cool> how can i back to it's original setting
<cool> :p
<w4eg_illuminatus> you have to remmeber them
<w4eg_illuminatus> "ctrl-z" won't do it
<w4eg_illuminatus> you have to do a chmod again
<cool> ok
<sid> hi
<sid> make
<rysiek> sid: "make"?
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop$ ./psotnic -p
<samoura> bash: ./psotnic: cannot execute binary file
<samoura> but i am trying to excute source fail :S?
<sid> in breezy, make does not work properly how do i make "make" work
<samoura> psotnic-current
<samoura> on the dekstop
<robotgeek> sid: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<rysiek> samoura: does the file have permissions for being executed?
<samoura> hnmm jea :?
<samoura> i have all on the desktop
<rysiek> and are you sure you are the user that is allowed to execute it? :)
<rysiek> that's not the point
<rysiek> hmmm
<samoura> yess i am sure
<rysiek> open Konsole
<rysiek> cd ~/Desktop
<samoura> than?
<samoura> than?
<rysiek> ls -l | grep psotnic
<rysiek> and paste it here :)
<sid> wow it worked, thank you robotgeek
<robotgeek> sid: sure, np
<samoura> it is a list
<samoura> drwxr-xr-x  7 samoura samoura   4096 2006-02-21 10:54 psotnic-current
<rysiek> do you have a "psotnic" file on your desktop?
<samoura> yes it is psotnic-current
<rysiek> then you don't have that file - you have potnic-current :] 
<rysiek> in Konslole try:
<rysiek> ./psotnic-current -p
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop$ ./psotnic-current -p
<samoura> bash: ./psotnic-current: is a directory
<samoura> ;S
<rysiek> heh
<rysiek> cd psotnic-current
<samoura> than?
<rysiek> (how on earth did I miss that "d" :) )
<samoura> whot ?
<rysiek> do you have any files you want to execute?
<samoura> no
<samoura> just all the fails in the psotnic-current
<rysiek> I don't get something here
<rysiek> "
<rysiek> <samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop$ ./psotnic -p
<rysiek> do you have a file named "psotnic" on your desktop?
<samoura> yes
<samoura> it is
<samoura> remove it ?
<rysiek> nooo
<samoura> k
<rysiek> so you didn't give me the whole list, did you ;)
<rysiek> ls -l | grep psotnic
<rysiek> the whole list this time, please
<rysiek> :)
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop/psotnic-current$ ls -l | grep psotnic
<samoura> -rw-r--r--  1 samoura samoura     0 2005-04-29 17:52 class-psotnic.cpp
<martinjh99> Morning!  Trying to compile KOffice 1.5Beta and am looking for the imagemagick dev packages anyone know what they are called?  Can't find them on packages.ubuntu.com
<rysiek> samoura: that's not all, is it :_
<rysiek> :)
<samoura> yes it is now
<samoura> before was a full list
<robotgeek> martinjh99: apt-get buil-dep koffice1.5 (if that is the packagename), will get you all the dependencies :)
<rysiek> previously I got only the directory name
<martinjh99> RobotGeek - Ta!
<samoura> there you have it in your private message
<rysiek> a, that's ok now ;)
<samoura> what than ?
<rysiek> hmmm
<rysiek> maybe: file psotnic
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop/psotnic-current$ file psotnic
<samoura> psotnic: ERROR: cannot open `psotnic' (No such file or directory)
<rysiek> wait
<rysiek> cd ..; file psotnic
<rysiek> (wrong dir - forgot we're in psotnic-current)
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop/psotnic-current$  cd ..; file psotnic
<samoura> psotnic: gzip compressed data, was "psotnic-0.2.5-linux-static.tar", from Unix, max compression
<rysiek> huh?
<rysiek> how exactly did you get this file?
<samoura> there is a fail in the desktop psotnic-0.2.5-linux-static.tar
<samoura> ;S
<rysiek> yes, I see
<rysiek> I am talking about the file "psotnic"
<[Vampis] > ellu
<samoura> :S
<samoura> vampis is this noteventime ?
<rysiek> samoura: join #rysiek-samoura
<[Vampis] > I'm I the only one that have problems with Ktorrent in kde 3.5.0 ? It locks itself all the time, and I have to kill the process the get it upp and running again, and then it locks itself again :P
<[Vampis] > samoura: excuse me ?
<samoura> nothing
<[Vampis] > ehum , ok
<robotgeek> [Vampis] : can you try upgrading to kde 3.5.1, i have no such issues with ktorrent
<Tonio_> hello
<[Vampis] > robotgeek: I have deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main in sources.list and 3.5.0 is all i get
<robotgeek> [Vampis] : http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<[Vampis] > ahaaa
<[Vampis] > thanks m8 :)
<[Vampis] > *running dist-upgrade*
<[Vampis] > robotgeek: do you think it's enough to restart X or should i reboot the whole computer ?
<robotgeek> [Vampis] : restart X is enough
<[Vampis] > :)
<[Vampis] > Errors were encountered while processing:
<[Vampis] >  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdesdk-kio-plugins_4%3a3.5.1-0ubuntu0breezy1_i386.deb
<[Vampis] > damn
<jpatrick> apt-get install -f
<[Vampis] > install -f is the shit
<[Vampis] > jpatrick: way ahead :)
<[Vampis] > *restarting X
<[Vampis] > robotgeek: The kmail package was held back and now I cant run it :(
<robotgeek> [Vampis] : try dist-upgrading again?
<[Vampis] > yep
<[Vampis] > The following packages have been kept back:
<[Vampis] >   kmail
<[Vampis] > 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<[Vampis] > trying to installing it manually
<robotgeek> [Vampis] : hmm, weird
<[Vampis] > aah, now its working
<[Vampis] > :D
<[Vampis] > *trying ktorrent*
<[Vampis] > robotgeek: seems to work
<[Vampis] > thanks a bunch
<robotgeek> [Vampis] : cool, upgrading mostly works, lol
<[Vampis] > and there it hanged itself
<[Vampis] > damn!
<[Vampis] > And now the torrent server thinks I'm downloading it twice
<robotgeek> [Vampis] : file a bug, please :)
<[Vampis] > kde.org ?
<jpatrick> [Vampis] : fixed in dapper
<SirKillalot> how do I find out which program calls a dcop function all the time?
<SirKillalot> it is fucking my system
<robotgeek> !coc
<ubotu> coc is probably the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<robotgeek> SirKillalot: ^^
<robotgeek> SirKillalot: probably amarok
<SirKillalot> why should amarok call dcop to change its OWN labels? :=)
<[Vampis] > jpatrick: is it ?
<jpatrick> [Vampis] : yes.
<SirKillalot> and no, its still being called when stopping amaroK
<[Vampis] > jpatrick: nice, just have to w8 to april then :)
<rysiek> !SABDFL
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rysiek
<rysiek> !sabdfl
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rysiek
<jpatrick> http://wiki.kubuntu.org/MarkShuttleworth
<[Vampis] > hm, when I try to clear downloaded torrents in Ktorrent it warns me that It will remove the downloaded files to, how do I remove It without removing the downloaded files ?
<SirKillalot> I think I'll die... everytime I try to look at the "properties" or "share" of a directory using konqueror it crashes
<SirKillalot> EVERYTIME
<[Vampis] > I have had problem with konqeror chrasing since i dont know when
<rysiek> jpatrick: sorry, was busy googlin'n'wikipedin' for it ;)
<rysiek> but thanks :)
<hummillion> any body know what could cause my laptop to occassionaly not automatically turn off when shutting down
<hummillion> ?
<rysiek> gotta go guys
<rysiek> cu all some time later :)
<visik7> hummillion: got same problem
<visik7> hummillion: I use ctr+alt+stamp+ins+o
<visik7> and than got shutdown
<hummillion> what does "ctr+alt+stamp+ins+o" do? and what does the stamp stand for?
<hummillion> stamping the ground?
<robotgeek> any one running dapper here?
<pulver> visik7: is that a keybinding? looks kinda long
<visik7> pulver: yes right into the kernel
<visik7> hummillion: stamp->print
<hummillion> ooooo...
<visik7> so called sysrq
<pulver> oki
<hummillion> so what does that do special that the normal shut down procedure doesn'y?
<hummillion> *t
<visik7> hummillion: they just poweroff the machine
<visik7> sysrqs
<hummillion> well thats got to be better for it than just holding down the power button till it turns off.
<hummillion> do you by any chance know hao to get hibernate to recover as well?
<visik7> hibernate works whell for me (on a ubuntu machine)
<visik7> but there is no hibernate button in logout dialog of kde
<visik7> so never tried
<hummillion> yea, i'm using kubuntu
<hummillion> and things like hibernate, suspend and standby are provided by the power managment software
<hummillion> called KLaptop (original name)
<visik7> I've a klaptopdaemon installed but no klaptop applet in the applet list
<hummillion> yea, i have that installed two, and the applet for the task bar
<hummillion> but the screen in it does say its all experimental, so can't expect too mcuh
<Pastis> Salut
<robotgeek> !fr
<ubotu> Vas a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais
<robotgeek> Pastis: :)
<Pastis> thx ^
<hibatsu> hi
<hibatsu> how can I setup konqueror to open zip files in konqueror itself instead of opening ark?
<TurKisH_BoY> hi
<SuPeRmEgApRo> hi
<TurKisH_BoY> how are you
<SuPeRmEgApRo> badbadbadbadbadbadbadbad
<TurKisH_BoY> why ?
<ejofee> is the linux kernel better than kde?
<ejofee> (that is a silly question, just starting a debate)
<hibatsu> how can I setup konqueror to open zip files in konqueror itself instead of opening ark?
<hibatsu> and how can I install rar und unrar in dapper?
<ejofee> hibatsu: isn't it the same as in breezy?!
<ubijtsa2> ejofee: comparing the kernel with KDE? that's like asking if an elephant is a better car than a sofa
<hibatsu> nah, the packages don't exist
<hibatsu> and do you know how to setup konqueror to open zip files in konqueror itself instead of opening ark?
<ejofee> ubijtsa2: i am just wondering (and amazed) why we call ubuntu "ubuntu linux" instead of "ubuntu kde" or "ubuntu gnome". i think the kernel is unessential for most people. i myself almost never used linux. i mostly use kde.
<ejofee> linux can't even edit a text file
<ejofee> more than this, i never watched movies on linux
<ejofee> even trying to listen to web radio on linux would sound stupid for most of us.
<ubijtsa2> ubuntu = ubuntu with gnome, kubuntu = ubuntu with kde (as the default)
<ejofee> yes, but why adding "linux" after "ubuntu"?
<ejofee> why not "ubuntu x11"
<ejofee> ?
<ubijtsa2> ejofee: in case someone produces ubuntu with the Hurd ?
<ejofee> why should i find the kernel mentioned all the time
<hibatsu> because
<hibatsu> without the kernel nothing works
<hibatsu> x11 without the kernel is a heap of shit
<ejofee> hibatsu: linux without x11 is a heap of shit too
<hibatsu> well sure
<ubijtsa2> ejofee: you probably find that most people in here refers to ubuntu or kubuntu.. we all know that the kernel is Linux
<ejofee> hibatsu: i don't think something is more essential just because it's lower level
<hibatsu> but without the kernel it wouldn't even boot
<pulver> ejofee: negative you can watch those movies in frame buffer console and stuff
<ejofee> hibatsu: then we have the processor wich is even lower level
<hibatsu> there would be no hardware support
<hibatsu> but the processor has nothing to do with the operating system
<ubijtsa2> for people that don't know Ubuntu, mentioning that it is Linux means they know *what* it is, sort of anyway
<hibatsu> exactely
<ejofee> pulver: who watches movies in the frame buffer console and how specific is the buffer console to the kernel itself?
<ubijtsa2> ejofee: if you use SDL, libsvga or Qtopia, you don't use X11 at all
<Tonio_> very interesting debate............. although I think it is not that that will make ubuntu better anyway.....
<ubijtsa2> anyway, arguing about why Linux is even mentioned is something for the -advocacy channel..
<Tonio_> and why ubuntu and not kawaspu ???
<Tonio_> or chloubiswip ?
<hibatsu> because ubuntu
<hibatsu> means humanity
<hibatsu> in bemba
<hibatsu> I thnk
<hibatsu> think
<pulver> ejofee:  i do :) check out http://geexbox.org/  , well fb must be supported in the kernel etc...
<Tonio_> hibatsu: I know that, I was just thinking that a debate on "why adding linux"
<Tonio_> 1/ is not of any use
<Tonio_> 2/ will not change anything
<hibatsu> sure
<Tonio_> 3/ has no response :)
<hibatsu> it would rather help
<jean> tu pu
<hibatsu> to tell me
<hibatsu> how can I setup konqueror to open zip files in konqueror itself instead of opening ark?
<jean> hguygtgt-y
<Tonio_> it is "Ubuntu GNU/Linux" because it is it's name, as my one is Anthony, basta !
<jean> jgdfvcted
<jean> je parle francais
<ubijtsa2> !fr
<ubotu> Vas a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais
<jean> merci
<Tonio_> hibatsu: on dapper ?
<hibatsu> yes
<Tonio_> yes, I changed that :)
<Tonio_> well, it is set with the package kubuntu-default-settings
<Tonio_> to make all compressed files managed the same way
<hibatsu> so a dpkg-reconfigure will do?
<Tonio_> if you want to change this, let me check how to do it with your profile
<Tonio_> hibatsu: nope, let me check
<hibatsu> ok
<hibatsu> tell me what info you need
<Tonio_> hibatsu:  cp /usr/share/mimelnk/application/x-zip.desktop ~/.kde/share/mimelnk
<Tonio_> that will take the original definition of the zip protocol and should overwrite the kubuntu default settings
<Tonio_> there are three levels for the configuration, the profile first, then kubuntu-default-settings, then /usr/share
<Tonio_> so supposedly it will work, can you confirm ?
<hibatsu_> found anything?
<Tonio_> hibatsu yes
<Tonio_> can't  you see my previous posts ?
<Tonio_> cp /usr/share/mimelnk/application/x-zip.desktop ~/.kde/share/mimelnk
<rysiek|pl> identify indywidualista2
<hibatsu_> that's all?
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<hibatsu_> hi
<rysiek|pl> anybody has an idea how to tell KDE *not to* automagically open the inserted cd's/plugged in mem devices in Konqueror?
<rysiek|pl> it's quite annoying, really :)
<hibatsu_> well
<hibatsu_> I think you can set it in the system settings
<hibatsu_> actually it isn't automatic
<rysiek|pl> yeah. where? :)
<hibatsu_> it must be storage devices or something like that
<hibatsu_> I've only got it in german right now
<hibatsu_> in the hardware section
<hibatsu_> of the kde system settings
<hibatsu_> or which version are you using?
<hibatsu_> breezy? dapper?
<kokurya-kai> isn't it eable medium application autostart after mount?
<kokurya-kai> enable ^^
<rysiek|pl> Breezy
<rysiek|pl> kokurya-kai: ?
<kokurya-kai> system settings - storage media - advanced
<kokurya-kai> but i'm not sure, because i'm not @ my machine yet
<hibatsu_> yeah
<hibatsu_> there you can switch it off
<rysiek|pl> no such thing as "storage media" in System Settings
<rysiek|pl> o_O
<kokurya-kai> ?
<hibatsu_> strange
<hibatsu_> so what is there in the hardware category?
<kokurya-kai> jup definitly strange
<hibatsu_> should be the one most right
<rysiek|pl> most right in Hardware?
<rysiek|pl> gimme a sec
<servjew> hi... so wheres that file i can edit so that samba will join my windows network, and where i can specify static IP adress for the network card ?
<rysiek|pl> hibatsu_: here's what I have in Hardware (translating from Polish): Keyboard, Mouse, Joystick, Printers, Display, Laptops & Power, Digital Camera, Pilots
<kokurya-kai> hm strange but i should be there?! maybe in poland u are not allowed to have storage media ;)
<rysiek|pl> roflmao
<hibatsu_> or this part was only introduced in dapper...
<rysiek|pl> probably
<rysiek|pl> shit
<rysiek|pl> any other ideas?
<kokurya-kai> no its in breezy too
<kokurya-kai> because it is at my homecomputer
<kokurya-kai> hm...
<hibatsu_> really strange
<rysiek|pl> I'm trying to hack my mp3player (format the memory so that it actually *uses* it;) ) but I need to plug it in and out every 5 mins
<rysiek|pl> and Konquerror poppin-up everytime is not the best thing I need ;)
<kokurya-kai> yeah that sucks a little bit ^^
<rysiek|pl> tell me about it :)
<rysiek|pl> besides - although there might be no GUI tool, there must be some config file somewhere on the system
<rysiek|pl> (I really prefer editing the files by myself - at least I know what's going on)
<kokurya-kai> u have kde 3.5 or?
<rysiek|pl> waita
<rysiek|pl> 3.4.3
<kokurya-kai> a k thats the problem....
<rysiek|pl> it's my "production environment", therefore I was reluctant with installing the new KDE ;)
<kokurya-kai> i think in 3.5 its standart
<rysiek|pl> nevertheless, there still is, somewhere on the system, a file that contains a magic line that fires konqueror
<kokurya-kai> may be u can install the plug in manually its named "storage media 0.6"
<rysiek|pl> trying :)
<kokurya-kai> so time for something to eat cu l8er
<kokurya-kai> :)
<rysiek|pl> cu, thx :)
<rysiek|pl> nope, haven't got it in repo's, I'm afraid :/ anybody else?
<hibatsu_> try kde-apps.org
<rysiek|pl> heh. the point is: I don't want to install a GUI, I would just like to knwo, which file which line is it :)
<rysiek|pl> that would be the ideal solution
<hibatsu_> sorry, haven't got the slightest idea
<rysiek|pl> I'l have to live with that untill I install KDE3.5, then :)
<rysiek|pl> ok, thanks guys
<rysiek|pl> gtg
<rysiek|pl> cu all
<hibatsu_> cya
<callahano> how effective anti-keyloggers actually are?
<Riddell> callahano: not as effective as just installing a secure operating system like kubuntu
<callahano> Riddell: what do you mean? afaik, kubuntu is not meant to be secure, but user-friendly.
<callahano> Riddell: the two purposes are mutually exclusive these days.
<ubuntu> someone knows why the new live cd of kubuntu ) the one woth kde 3.5.1 and Koffice 1.5 beta is not on englsh?
<poimen> someone knows why the new live cd of kubuntu ) the one woth kde 3.5.1 and Koffice 1.5 beta is not on englsh?
<stendon> hello erverybody!
<SirKillalot> hello
<Hobbsee> hey SirKillalot
<Ardarandir> hi
<Ardarandir> und wech.... besuch...
<solock> 
<solock> 
<ronaldson40> how do i enable JETDIRECT PRINTING IN KUBUNTU
<ronaldson40> this is urgent
<admrl> ronaldson40 you using hplip..?
<admrl> alot of settings and such can be configured using hplip ive never heard of jet direct printing but it just might work
<ronaldson40> wat is hplip
<ronaldson40> admrl r u there
<admrl> it has all the settings for printing and such
<admrl> its really useful
<ronaldson40> how do i download it
<ronaldson40> is hplip a software
<ronaldson40> ??
<admrl> yes
<admrl> sorry ive been reading
<admrl> sudo apt-get install hplip
<admrl> in the command line
<ronaldson40> after i do this, where can i access it from
<ronaldson40> the Settings page??
<admrl> kmenu>run command>hplip
<admrl> then you need to ad your user name to the lp admin group
<admrl> i need to read up on what its called
<admrl> !flood
<ubotu> flood is, like, totally, for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or #flood here on freenode.
<ronaldson40> wat is my default username and password
<admrl> brb
<ronaldson40> its asking me a password
<admrl> ronaldson40 you need to add your user to the admin group
<ronaldson40> i am using root as the user
<ronaldson40> I am logged in as root
<admrl> ronaldson40 sure but your not printer admin
<admrl> or it would work
<ronaldson40> so how do i do it
<admrl> there is a groups list in /etc/
<admrl> i dont remember what its called i think its groups tho
<admrl> when you find that grep it for lp
<admrl> and tell me what you get
<admrl> cat /etc/groups | grep lp
<admrl> do you get anything
<ronaldson40> root@toshiba:~# cat /etc/groups | grep lp
<ronaldson40> cat: /etc/groups: No such file or directory
<ronaldson40> I am getting this
<jpatrick> :o
<admrl> i dont know what the groups file is in etc
<admrl> jpatrick do you know..?
<admrl> i need to be on my computer :(
<jpatrick> cat /etc/group | grep lp
<admrl> its just group :D
<admrl> yep
<SiriusA> hey, i think my transluency doesnt work correct. often active windows are transparent, but i regarding to my config, they shouldnt...
<ronaldson40> jpatrick where do i enter this
<ronaldson40> in the terminal..
<jpatrick> yes
<ronaldson40> or in the run command
<admrl> yes
<jpatrick> terminal
<admrl> the terminal
<ronaldson40> root@toshiba:~# cat /etc/group | grep lp
<ronaldson40> lp:x:7:cupsys
<ronaldson40> lpadmin:x:104:
<ronaldson40> i am getting this
<admrl> ya add your user after lpadmin:x:104:username
<admrl> and lp:x:7:cupsys, username
<admrl> like that
<ronaldson40> so which file should i open for this
<admrl> sudo kate /etc/group
<admrl> just like that
<admrl> in the terminal
<admrl> that will open the file
<jpatrick> KDESU!
<ronaldson40> root:x:0:
<ronaldson40> daemon:x:1:
<ronaldson40> bin:x:2:
<ronaldson40> sys:x:3:
<ronaldson40> adm:x:4:
<ronaldson40> tty:x:5:
<ronaldson40> disk:x:6:
<ronaldson40> lp:x:7:cupsys
<jpatrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<ronaldson40> mail:x:8:
<ronaldson40> news:x:9:
<ronaldson40> uucp:x:10:
<ronaldson40> man:x:12:
<ronaldson40> proxy:x:13:
<ronaldson40> this is my first few lines
<admrl> ya ronaldson you need to find those lines
<ronaldson40> so instead of lp:x:7:cupsys I need to change it to
<admrl> no
<ronaldson40> ??
<admrl> you just add a comma after cupsys and put your user name after it
<ronaldson40> k
<admrl> yep
<ronaldson40> will it ask for a passwordd
<admrl> same thing with lpadmin
<ronaldson40> when i click adminstration
<admrl> ronaldson40 use your user name and password
<admrl> the one that you added in
<ronaldson40> lpadmin:x:104:,root
<ronaldson40> this is correct rite
<ronaldson40> put a comma and then root for lpadmin
<vega-> why root?
<admrl> vega- i think hes using root
<admrl> as a username
<admrl> for lpadmin you just need to type root after the :
<admrl> lpadmin:x:104:root
<admrl> just like that
<admrl> !plf
<ubotu> well, plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf, or for i386 users only
<admrl> well i hope i helped him
<admrl> lol
<admrl> i dont understand why hplip isnt added by default
<admrl> its an amazing program
<kujeger> I'm having an odd problem, when I lock the screen none of my passwords let me unlock it. Where do I reset/change it?
<vega-> on the command line, type passwd. But there's probably also some nice gui for it, dunno
<kujeger> vega: thanks, that fixed it
<visik7> where is the klaptop applet ? I can't find it
<ronaldson40> hi
<ronaldson40> when i click the Users and Groups in the System Settings
<ronaldson40> I getting this message " The module Users & Gropus could not be loaded"
<admrl> ronaldson40 did you get hplip working..?
<ronaldson40> nope
<ronaldson40> Its still asking me for password
<ronaldson40> i enter <username> as root
<ronaldson40> and password
<admrl> did you put user and your root password
<admrl> your root password..?
<ronaldson40> where i do that
<ronaldson40> in etc/groups itself
<admrl> no
<admrl> i dont know what that screen looks like
<admrl> if i was on my omputer i could help you alot more
<ronaldson40> can i paste images on this server
<ronaldson40> However i am getting this error when i click the Users and groups option
<ronaldson40> do i need to reinstall Kunbuntu for this
<ronaldson40> or removing it and reinstall a package in Adept would do...
<admrl> i have no clue
<ronaldson40> k
<ToyMan2> hmm.  what's the full address for the breezy-update repository?
<ToyMan2> is ubuntu breezy-update separate from kubuntu breezy-update?
<admrl> ToyMan2 do you mean backports
<ToyMan2> no.. looking at the channel topic
<ToyMan2> "Breezy fixes in breezy-updates"
<ToyMan2> just trying to make sure I have the correct repositories included
<visik7> Tonio_: no
<Tonio_> hi visik7
<arrinmurr> ToyMan2: kubuntu is part of ubuntu, so they share the same repositories
<visik7> hi
<visik7> kubuntu ubuntu edubuntu xubuntu are the same distro with different installers
<ToyMan2> k, thanks arrinmurr
<kakei> hi i downloaded http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-4/dapper-live-i386.iso but i dont have CD's already but i have Dvd's if i burn it on a DVD it will work?
<visik7> yes
<kakei> visik7, 100% sure?
<visik7> 200%
<kakei> visik7, why so sure?
<kakei> :P
<visik7> what kind of question is it ?
<kakei> dunno maybe u try it  dunno just to know
<visik7> ...
<visik7> how can I add event using hal/udev/hotplug/don'tknow ?
<visik7> how can I script events using hal/udev/hotplug/don'tknow ?
<DrCurl> Hello
<hardman> TjiPp
<DrCurl> If I understand the topic correctly, if I install kubuntu today, I will get  Amarok 1.4 beta 1, KDE 3.5.1 and KOffice 1.5
<DrCurl> ?
<RoC_MM> speaking of kubuntu
<RoC_MM> why does Samba ask me for a username and passsword when connecting to a samba share.  The user account on the Windows computer has "no" password.
<RoC_MM> Sounds right DrCurl
<admrl> DrCurl: no amarok 1.4 beta was just released
<DrCurl> wow, talk about up to date distro!
<RoC_MM> you bet
<admrl> with a kubuntu package
<visik7> apt-cache unmet |wc -l
<visik7> 1385
<visik7> is this normal ?
<noteventime> 'ello
<noteventime> (EE) Failed to load module "GLcore" (module does not exist, 0), shouldnt this give very BAD performance in OpenGL apps?
<noteventime> Or not even let them run?
<RoC_MM> hmmm... morrow I get between 300 and 500 results for that query
<noteventime> !glcore
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, noteventime
<RoC_MM> what exactly does this query give back?  what is it counting?
<nsk> how to login as root in kubuntu terminal ?
<RoC_MM> sudo su
<visik7> nsk: sudo -i
<noteventime> or simply sudo if its only one command :)
<noteventime> !su
<ubotu> it has been said that su is see !sudo
<noteventime> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<ozgeki60> ss
<ozgeki60> mairi
<ozgeki60> mairicim
<ozgeki60> write
<ozgeki60> yo
<ozgeki60> joel
<guemai44> hi
<joel> hi
<joel> I think I am not the joel who you think
<guemai44> fock u
<ozgeki60> lol
<ozgeki60> mairicm
<ozgeki60> sorry
<guemai44> don't u show her
<ozgeki60> lol
<robotgeek> !coc
<ubotu> it has been said that coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ozgeki60> stop be like that
<guemai44> or i'll fock u
<dikatlon> Are you talking to me?
<ozgeki60> lol
<ozgeki60> lol
<ozgeki60> nah
<guemai44>  i 'm serious
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<ozgeki60> i di talk to
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@*.32.213.202]  by robotgeek
<noteventime> haha
<dikatlon> Okey, my username is Joel but my nick is dikatlon
<robotgeek> guemai44: please behave yourself
<dikatlon> so if I have someone angry cause one other using that username - I am sry
<robotgeek> dikatlon: not your problem
<dikatlon> robotgeek: Ok
<noteventime> Anyone here tried xorg-air?
<noteventime> !member
<ubotu> from memory, member is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/community/processes/newmember
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@*.32.213.202]  by robotgeek
<jpatrick> been there done that^
<robotgeek> jpatrick: oh
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<jpatrick> robotgeek: i was talking about the link
<guemai44> stop niw ekin
<ozgeki60> fgfk
<robotgeek> ozgeki60: please stop spamming, really
<acolai35> hey weh the go an?
<ozgeki60> nah
<ozgeki60> i got a question
<ozgeki60> robotgeek
<ozgeki60> one quesiton
<robotgeek> ozgeki60: ask away
<ozgeki60> how do i do a private chat
<noteventime> Clickon the nick
<ozgeki60> with someone
<ozgeki60> yeah
<ozgeki60> than
<ozgeki60> it says
<noteventime> Just double click on a nick :)
<ozgeki60> prviate messagae
<robotgeek> ozgeki60: you need to be registered, i think
<ozgeki60> from unregisteredusers
<ozgeki60> how?
<robotgeek> !+register
<ubotu> rumour has it, register is type /msg nickserv help register (you probably should do this in the server window so that if you mess up you won't reveal your password to the whole channel :))
<noteventime> Ahh, you need to register
<ozgeki60> how do i do that/
<ozgeki60> any clue?
<noteventime> See the message
<ozgeki60> ok
<ozgeki60> brb
<noteventime> :)
<ozgeki60> going for break
<guemai44> don't ask me
<noteventime> !dpkg
<noteventime> How do i create deb files for the repositories and check that they are "secure"?
<noteventime> Like, KTechLab if I would want to compile KTechLab and would like to make a deb file, what do I do to check that "enyone" can use the file?
<noteventime> anyone, hmm The spelling and grammar in my last sentence was wierd :P
<blackflag> hello all
<noteventime> 'ello
<blackflag> does someone has an idea how I can use kdeprintfax within openoffice2 ?
<blackflag> I tried spadmin
<blackflag> but this dont work with kdeprindfax
<admrl> it would be more likely integrated into koffice wouldnt it
<angasule> hey, what's with the two 'eric' packages? they have different minor versions but seem to be the same package (in the same repo)
<richard2> How do I play mpeg file?
<blackflag> koffice , cool :) this works!
<angasule> !mpeg
<ubotu> angasule: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<blackflag> But why is there no way in OO2 ?
<noteventime> !mpg
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, noteventime
<angasule> !restricted_formats
<ubotu> angasule: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<noteventime> richard2: Do you know if you use xine or gstreamer?
<angasule> !formats
<ubotu> angasule: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<noteventime> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<noteventime> Take a look here   ------------------------------------------------------------------------------^
<blackflag> Can someone tell me how I can set in kdeprintfax a passwort so I can use my hylafaxserver?
<noteventime> hmmm
<noteventime> How do you mean?
<noteventime> And what is the problem?
<blackflag> I have hylafaxserver running and set a user with password
<blackflag> in kdeprintfax I can set a user for connecting to hylafax
<blackflag> but I can not find a way to tell kdeprintfax to use a password too
<noteventime> I'm sorry but I've used nither of these these applicantions :(
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<noteventime> 'ello
<linuxboyfriend> I have installed gcc-3.4 (instead of latest one i.e gcc-4, cuse of my modem problems) and everytime when I try to configure any package manually, I have to give extra option of CC=gcc-3.4, how can I permanently set this option so ./configure script pick it automatically?
<linuxboyfriend> :)
<linuxboyfriend> can anyone help me about that?
<noteventime> hmm
<ozgeki60> yo
<noteventime> I'm not sure if that is possible because the configure file is created by the author of the software, or rather the build system.
<noteventime> ozgeki60: 'ello
<ozgeki60> how do i regsiter?
<ozgeki60> pls help me
<noteventime> !register
<ubotu> [register]  type /msg nickserv help register (you probably should do this in the server window so that if you mess up you won't reveal your password to the whole channel :))
<ozgeki60> i coudnt find out
<ozgeki60> hmm
<ozgeki60> ok
<noteventime>  /msg NickServ register PASSWORD
<noteventime> Change PASSWORD to whatever password you want
<ozgeki60> how?
<ozgeki60> sorry to bother
<noteventime> Thats why we are here :)
<ozgeki60> how do i change ti?
<ozgeki60> it*?
<noteventime> You password?
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: hmm, does it mean that I have to give this option everytime I wanna configure something?
<ozgeki60> yup
<reagleBRKLN> artsdsp doesn't seem to work anymore with 3.5.1, always complains "artsdsp works only for binaries"
<ozgeki60> yes my password
<noteventime> linuxboyfriend: The problem is that configure isnt a "global" program, its a script file generated by the person who writes the code, not compleatly true but trie enough.
<angasule> what's with the two 'eric' packages? they have different minor versions but seem to be the same package (in the same repo), not sure which one to use
<noteventime> ozgeki60: /msg nickserv set password NEWPASS i think
<guemai44> hi
<noteventime> 'ello
<ozgeki60> ok
<reagleBRKLN> where best to ask my arts question?
<noteventime> angsule: One minute, i'll take a looko
<noteventime> reagleBRKLN: There is nothing wrong with artsDSP
<reagleBRKLN> noteventime: it's not working for me
<Tonio_> Mez: ping ?
<noteventime> reagleBRKLN: It's because you are trying to run a script through artsDSP
<reagleBRKLN> no, running a binary as well and it still complains
<noteventime> Are you sure
<reagleBRKLN> also, for scripts, how would I use it then?
<noteventime> angsule: Do you mean eric and eric3?
<reagleBRKLN> urd:/home/reagle> file -L /usr/lib/parallels/parallels-linux
<reagleBRKLN> /usr/lib/parallels/parallels-linux: setuid setgid ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<reagleBRKLN> urd:/home/reagle> artsdsp /usr/lib/parallels/parallels-linux
<reagleBRKLN> artsdsp works only for binaries
<ozgeki60> thx
<ozgeki60> it worked
<ozgeki60> the passworf
<ozgeki60> password*
<noteventime> reagleBRKLN: I've been asking that myself, I always add artsDSP to the config file, not very good practice though
<noteventime> ozgeki60: Good :)
<angasule> noteventime: yes
<reagleBRKLN> at first i thought i had to add it to wrapper script, then found even ELF bins are failing for whatever reason
<noteventime> angsule: I suppse the one with the higher version number :)
<angasule> noteventime: they seem to be the same, 'eric' has an url to the eric3 homepage, the descriptions match
<noteventime> reagleBRKLN: Are you running dapper?
<reagleBRKLN> breezy
<angasule> noteventime: I was going for that one as well, I'm just a bit surprised to see it twice for no aparent reason
<noteventime> angsule: Yes, i saw that too, maybe eric3 and older eric's where devided into two packages earlyer
<noteventime> and now have merged into one, and the old eric3 is still there :)
<ozgeki60> where u guys from?/
<noteventime> Sweden
<noteventime> :)
<ozgeki60> ohh really
<noteventime> yes
<ozgeki60> i am at scholl right now
<ozgeki60> i live in Belize
<ozgeki60> Central America
<guemai44> how is sweden?
<ozgeki60> but i am actually from Turkey
<ozgeki60> guemai44 is my gf
<ozgeki60> lol
<noteventime> guemai: what do you want me to answer to that :P
<angasule> argentina here
<angasule> jag talar inte svenska :/
<ozgeki60> lol
<guemai44> just asking
<ozgeki60> naber lan kemo?
<ozgeki60> turkish
<noteventime> tomas_: guemai vill veta hur det r att leva i sverige :)
<ozgeki60> dude
<noteventime> hehe
<ozgeki60> she is my girl
<ozgeki60> what u said to her?:)
<guemai44> i'm his wife
<noteventime> ok
<ozgeki60> lol
<ozgeki60> nah we still go to college
<noteventime> "guemai vill veta hur det r att leva i sverige :)" = "Guemai want's to know how it's to live in sweden"
<ozgeki60> oooh
<ozgeki60> lol
<ozgeki60> weird
<ozgeki60> u speak spamish?
<ozgeki60> spanish
<noteventime> Not much
<tomas_> hi everyone, is it possible to use a firewire device as a webcam in amsn?
<ozgeki60> hablas espanol?
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: also configure script is giving error that "can not find X includes", how can i tell it about the path of X?
<ozgeki60> lol
<ozgeki60> neither do i
<angasule> yo si :P
<ozgeki60> but guemai does
<tomas_> hello noteventime :)
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> tomas_: 'ello
<tomas_> noteventime: do you know if amsn supports firewire cameras?
<noteventime> linuxboyfriend: Do you have the X includes?
<tomas_> noteventime: i have got my sony handycam working in kino and i would be so happy if it worked as a webcam
<noteventime> tomas_: I would say thats more up to the OS than to the msn client
<noteventime> tomas_: Have you tried in kopete?
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: atleast I have installed X
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: can you guide me about X includes?
<tomas_> noteventime: does it have webcam support now? my "normal" webcam works in amsn
<noteventime> tomas_: The X includes aren't installed y the same package as X
<tomas_> =?
<guemai44> huw old r u
<noteventime> tomas_: yes, go to configure kopete
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: that me, not tomas:)
<noteventime> oh, sorry
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: how can I find about X includes :)
<tomas_> noteventime: off course, i abandoned kopete when the file transfer bug came :p
<noteventime> One minute i will find the packages name
<noteventime> tomas_: Hehe, ok
<tid-wave> is kde-systemsettings kubuntu-exclusive ? or is it part of KDE ?
<noteventime> linuxboyfriend: xserver-xorg-dev
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: give me 1 min to check it
<noteventime> linuxboyfriend: libx11-dev
<tomas_> noteventime: nope, it cant find my handycam
<tomas_> :/
<tomas_> noteventime: i guess that firewire devices aren't a priority
<noteventime> tomas_: Does linux see it as a handycam?
<noteventime> tomas_: * with webcam capabilyties
<noteventime> ops, very wrong spelling here
<tomas_> noteventime: i can see it working in kino so its def. working
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: xserver-xorg-dev says command not found!
<ozgeki60> are you able to webcam on this?
<noteventime> !webcam
<ubotu> rumour has it, webcam is now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in amsn and gaim-vv.
<jpatrick> it's in Kopete
<noteventime> ozgeki60: Linux or IRC?
<ozgeki60> linux
<noteventime> linuxboyfriend: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-dev
<noteventime> linuxboyfriend: sudo apt-get install libx11-dev
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: now how can i install x includes?
<tomas_> there are webcam support in both amsn and kopete, the problem is just that it doesnt find my firewire webcam
<ozgeki60> i am new to this program
<tomas_> i guess it will take time
<ozgeki60> but its really cool
<ozgeki60> it seems
<tomas_> but im satisfied of being able to transfer movies to my computer from my camera :D
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: ok, plz give some time :)
<ozgeki60> lol
<noteventime> linuxboyfriend: You have all the time in the world :)
<noteventime> tomas_: I think you need to install it a a webcam
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: apt is saying that xserver-xorg-dev is not found
<noteventime> tomas_: read the guide
<morrow> is there any plan to add groupchat functions to kopete-jabber? :)
<ozgeki60> any body know about Ultima Online?
<noteventime> linuxboyfriend: Try sudo apt-get install libx11-dev
<noteventime> ozgeki60: yes, a bit
<ozgeki60> u play?
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: ok sir ;0
<tomas_> noteventime: what are you talking about =?
<linuxboyfriend> ;)
<ozgeki60> its a game
<ozgeki60> UO
<tomas_> noteventime: usb webcams is DETECTED AUTOMATICALLY
<tomas_> noteventime: my firewire isn't
<tomas_> i will do some googling
<tomas_> but thanks anyway
<tomas_> bye
<noteventime> Thats too bad :(
<noteventime> yep
<ozgeki60> anyways gotta go
<ozgeki60> class is over
<noteventime> Bye
<ozgeki60> i am going
<ozgeki60> cya  guys
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: ok it will download in 5 minutes, i will comeback after 5 mins if error still persists, by the way thanks a lot buddy ;)
<noteventime> np
<noteventime> Hope it works :)
<blackflag> Can someone tell me how I tell kdeprintfax to use user and password for hylafax?
<blackflag> I googled around but can not find any information
<blackflag> Im wondering that I can set on hylafaxserver user and password
<blackflag> but not at client site
<blackflag> I can only set a user without a password
<blackflag> there must be a way that I can authicate at the hylafaxserver
<blackflag> How can I set this in kdeprintfax?
<blackflag> can someone help?
<noteventime> Maybe there is a config file in /etc?
<blackflag> for kdeprintfax?
<noteventime> yes
<noteventime> Or maybe in ~/.kdeprintfax
<noteventime> Anything there?
<blackflag> no nothing to find
<noteventime> Well, could have worked :)
<reagleBRKLN> weird, why would artsdsp be throwing a binary error when it IS an ELF binary? see http://64.233.179.104/search?q=cache:6ko_k5WIeKIJ:webcvs.kde.org/arts/artsc/artsdsp.in%3Frev%3D1.9%26view%3Dauto+artsdsp+elf+%22works+only+for+binaries%22&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=1&client=safari
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<blackflag> I tried in kdeprintfax user:password
<blackflag> but this also dont work
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: no, still the X Includes error is coming
<blackflag> Im going crazy here
<noteventime> linuxboyfriend: Hmm....
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: do you have any idea?
<noteventime> linuxboyfriend: and you cant find xserver-xorg-dev?
<reagleBRKLN> hrmm.. in the bash artsdsp, how to negate the "case in"
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: check this:
<linuxboyfriend> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-dev
<linuxboyfriend> Reading package lists... Done
<linuxboyfriend> Building dependency tree... Done
<linuxboyfriend> E: Couldn't find package xserver-xorg-dev
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: should I apt-get update?
<noteventime> yes
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: ok :) give me 2 mins :)
<noteventime> linuxboyfriend: Np, the problem might be that I'm using xorg7
<noteventime> you are probably using 6.8, in case your not using dapper.
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: yes its 6.8
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: no, after apt-get update, still its not finding it :(
<noteventime> Ok, the package might have another name
<noteventime> in 6.8
<noteventime> sudo apt-cache search xorg-dev
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: ok lemme c
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: no result
<noteventime> hmmm
<noteventime> I'l take a look at the ubuntu repo homepage
<jpatrick> !info xorg-dev
<Dasnipa`> you dont have to run apt-cache thru sudo btw
<KaoticEvil> anyone installed gnome on kubuntu?
<Dasnipa`> ..?
<Dasnipa`> thats what ubuntu is for
<KaoticEvil> i know that...
<KaoticEvil> but ive got kubuntu installed and running...
<KaoticEvil> and i dont want to mess it all up to install ubuntu
<KaoticEvil> i like kde, but i wanna try gnome out too.. havent used it in forever, and i wanna see how different recent versions are
<Dasnipa`> right so its just a matter of getting the package which i believe there is for gnome let me look
<KaoticEvil> its ubuntu-desktop ;)
<noteventime> !libx11
<ubotu> noteventime: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<MeTa[OFF] > what is the name of the kde's on screen keyboard?
<Dasnipa`> convieniently enough... i was hoping they would stick to that same convention for the gnome but i couldnt be sure
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: so, I think there is not solution for me :(
<KaoticEvil> Dasnipa`: ive got the package name ;)
<Dasnipa`> yeah i know i read
<noteventime> linuxboyfriend: There is
<KaoticEvil> i just wanted to know if anyone else had done it...
<noteventime> linuxboyfriend: I just don't know the name of the package because i use dapper drak
<KaoticEvil> and how easy/difficult it is to switch back and forth between the 2
<noteventime> KaoticEvil:  I have both gnome and kde installed
<Dasnipa`> you just logout and choose which you want to boot to on the login splash
<noteventime> KaoticEvil: Just choose KDM as your display manager and all will stay the same
<KaoticEvil> ah, cool
<MetaMorfoziS> what is the name of the kde's on screen keyboard?
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: can you tell what search string should I use at google to get answer about it?
<noteventime> linuxboyfriend: I'm searching :)
<KaoticEvil> linuxboyfriend: are you looking for a specific package?
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: thanks a lot
<noteventime> linuxboyfriend: apt-cache search Xorg dasnipa (Thanks for the info)
<linuxboyfriend> KaoticEvil: while configuring packages (manually) it gives error about X Includes
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: lemme check
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: no result :(
<noteventime> apt-cache search Xorg
<KaoticEvil> ah
<noteventime> not dasnippa, that was supposed to be inside the paranthesises
<KaoticEvil> noteventime: hows dapper running so far?
<noteventime> KaoticEvil: Very stable for me
<KaoticEvil> very cool... im looking forward to upgrading :)
<noteventime> Do so :)
<KaoticEvil> i assume it comes with kde 3.5?
<noteventime> KaoticEvil: 3.5.1
<KaoticEvil> same difference :P
<noteventime> To be exact :)
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: apt-cache search Xorg gave a lot of results
<noteventime> linuxboyfriend: I was afraid of that
<noteventime> apt-cache search Xorg | grep dev
<noteventime> try that
<KaoticEvil> i was running RC1.. but had problems with my new wireless.. ill not go into it... suffice to say i put another OS on here
<KaoticEvil> and eventually started looking for a way to get it working.. found it, and i am happily back on breezy :D
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: it also gave 50 to 60 results
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: which specific package should i look?
<noteventime> KaoticEvil: Do you use an Intel card?
<noteventime> something that looks like xorg-dev
<KaoticEvil> no, an Airnet card.. marvell chipset.. ndiswrapper works great... i wasnt aware that it came as a kernel module already however...
<KaoticEvil> some one told me that i would ahve to compile a new kernel... ive done it before, but i dont like doing it :P
<Dasnipa`> you only like about 30 results if you apt-cache search xorg dev
<urban> anyone experienced with dapper?
<noteventime> A bit
<urban> got some probs i'd need help with
<urban> first off, evdev doesn't work anymore
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: no, it gave many results starting with x11 but not xorg
<noteventime> ok, try xorg
<linuxboyfriend> Dasnipa`: yes, I miscounted :) quickly
<noteventime> linuxboyfriend: Can you pastebin it
<noteventime> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: ok, you mean apt-cache search Xorg | grep xorg?
<noteventime> yes
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: give me one min
<noteventime> but | grep dev
<noteventime> apt-cache search Xorg | grep dev
<koshy> hi
<ronaldson40> hi
<noteventime> 'ello
<ronaldson40> how do i allow root to login via KDE
<ronaldson40> I mean at the log in scree
<ronaldson40> n
<KaoticEvil> ronaldson40: you dont
<ronaldson40> no...
<noteventime> Do you gave root enabked?
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: http://pastebin.com/576925
<KaoticEvil> you use sudo
<ronaldson40> yes
<noteventime> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<ronaldson40> i have unlocked everythin ... only i need to know how to allow root to login
<ronaldson40> at the KDE prompt for username and password
<KaoticEvil> all i had to do was switch to a different display and login as root...
<noteventime> ronaldson40:In ksettings
<noteventime> kcontrol*
<linuxboyfriend> ronaldson40: in "kdmrc" give "true" value to AllowRoot via kdm
<ronaldson40> how do i go to ksettings
<noteventime> kcontrol
<ronaldson40> tell how do i proceed in the GUI
<ronaldson40> should i click system settings
<noteventime> kcontrol
<noteventime> from run
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: now, do you have any idea?
<noteventime> I think you enable it in kcontrol->system->login manager
<noteventime> linuxboyfriend: Are these really the packages you get from apt-cache search xorg dev?
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: yes
<noteventime> :S hmmm
<KaoticEvil> noteventime: is dapper available in the repos?
<noteventime> yes
<KaoticEvil> got a link for me? :)
<KaoticEvil> i asked ubotu... didnt help
<noteventime> KaoticEvil, you can have my sources.list if you want
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: wait i am giving you another pastebin link
<KaoticEvil> that would work :)
<noteventime> yes
<KaoticEvil> thanks :)
<noteventime> But you get the swedish servers :S
<KaoticEvil> doh
<noteventime> Where do you livev?
<KaoticEvil> US
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> can you paste one of your servvers in /etc/apt/sources.list
<noteventime> one is enough
<noteventime> So i know what upi change
<KaoticEvil> sure can
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: http://pastebin.com/576933
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: plz check this
<KaoticEvil> noteventime: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<noteventime> try to install this x11proto-core-dev
<noteventime> KaoticEvil, ok
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: ok
<KaoticEvil> faster than pastebin'ing it :)
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: are talking to me?
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: it says it is already installed
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> kaoticevil: 'ere you go: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9549
<KaoticEvil> noteventime: thanks man :)
<noteventime> linuxboyfriend, then  lets find anotherone
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: ok
* KaoticEvil hears his celly 400 grinding O.O
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: :)
<noteventime> tomas_: You are using dapper right?
<noteventime> linuxboyfriend: Hmm, this is very odd
<KaoticEvil> i can take the deb-src repos out, yeah/
<KaoticEvil> ?
<tomas_> yeah?
<noteventime> KaoticEvil: I think so
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: configure scripts says this: "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"
<KaoticEvil> ok
<KaoticEvil> could that be the X devel headers?
<tomas_> noteventime: yes
<noteventime> yes
<noteventime> I dont know the package name
<KaoticEvil> for breezy?
<noteventime> yes
<KaoticEvil> hang on, ill see if i can find something :0
<KaoticEvil> :)
<tomas_> noteventime: so, whats the question?
<noteventime> tomas_: linuxboyfriend has problems compiling programs using X
<tomas_> the missing x libraries?
<noteventime> tomas_: The configure script tells him the X development files are missing
<noteventime> yes, and i don't know the name of the package for breezy
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75143.html
<tomas_> i dont know sadly cause i have the same problem.
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: i find this
<KaoticEvil> lixuxboyfriend: tried xlibs-static-dev ?
<linuxboyfriend> KaoticEvil: lemme chek
<noteventime> linuxboyfriend: x-window-system-dev
<noteventime> linuxboyfriend: Found it att the page
<noteventime> linuxboyfriend: try that
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: and what about that KaoticEvil told me to install
<_deus> salve
<KaoticEvil> i dont really know all that much.. just looking thru my search results, and trying to help...
<noteventime> linuxboyfriend: Try thatone too, doesn't hurt
<noteventime> _deus: 'ello
<_deus> spak italian?
<_deus> speak
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: ok give me some time :) lemme check both
<KaoticEvil> dont forget maybe libx11-dev
<noteventime> tried that one
<KaoticEvil> oh, ok *bluch*
<KaoticEvil> blush too
<linuxboyfriend> KaoticEvil: apt is not finding it
<bhna> How can i start kdm with Xephyr?
<KaoticEvil> linuxboyfriend: thats odd...
<linuxboyfriend> KaoticEvil: i mean libx11-dev
<noteventime> not?
<KaoticEvil> it shows up in atp-cache search xorg
<linuxboyfriend> KaoticEvil: sometime I think that every odd problem occurs to me only :D
<KaoticEvil> lol linuxboyfriend
<KaoticEvil> ive felt the same way sometimes :)
<noteventime> bhna: Link X to the xephyr binary
* KaoticEvil tries not to sound like an idiot...
<KaoticEvil> but whats Xephyr?
<noteventime> Apperenaly an xserver
<linuxboyfriend> KaoticEvil: so we are the travellers of same ship, "The Odd Ship" :D
<bhna> KaoticEvil: a replacment for xnest
<KaoticEvil> lol linuxboyfriend
<KaoticEvil> bhna: ah, ok.. ty :)
<bhna> noteventime: i need a new xsession in a new window on top off my desktop.
<noteventime> ahh
<noteventime> Sorry
<linuxboyfriend> KaoticEvil: in between, can you tell me that is there any MSN Messenger which can enable audio and video chat (in linux)?
<noteventime>  /etc/init.d/kdm  is the script/binary
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: can I tell something funny!
<noteventime> sure :)
<KaoticEvil> linuxboyfriend: no clue whatsoever... i hate MSn messenger.. and never use audio/video in any messenger client :)
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: kdm scripte does not exists in my /etc/init.d and i made a script manually and add in system startup :o
<linuxboyfriend> KaoticEvil: ok, np
<noteventime> linuxboyfriend: Lol, you my friend, DO have problems :D
<noteventime> bhna: Hmmm....
<tomas_> :'(
<noteventime> Ok, I'll go ans war, bbl
<tomas_> there must be some technical guru here :/
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: fist of all thanks for saying me your friend (I dont think you are linux :) as I am linuxboyfriend), x-window-system-dev is a big package, I will install it later and will tell you the results
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime_bbl: :D
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime_bbl: am I funny
<tomas_> where are those techical freaks when you need them :'(
<KaoticEvil> noteventime: how do i switch between gdm and kdm?
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime_bbl: I think you dont mind my joke!
<tomas_> KaoticEvil: as which will be standard?
<KaoticEvil> well... not really..
<tomas_> what do you want then?
<tomas_> chose if you should login to gnome or kde?
<KaoticEvil> i want kdm to be my default, but i would like to be able to switch between them on-the-fly
<KaoticEvil> tomas_: yes, exactly that...
<tomas_> hmm, running kde and gnome at the same time?
<tomas_> oki
<KaoticEvil> well, not exactly...
<KaoticEvil> change the way i login
<tomas_> when you login you can always chose if you should login to gnome or kde
<tomas_> moki
<tomas_> i guess i dont really know, sorry :/
<KaoticEvil> well, i know when kubuntu starts up, i can see it saying "starting kdm"
<KaoticEvil> then it drops me at the K login screen
<KaoticEvil> will i be able to select gnome from there?
<tomas_> yeah
<tomas_> there is a drop down box
<tomas_> or something
<KaoticEvil> ok,, cool
<tomas_> where you chose GNO;ME, KDE
<tomas_> failsafe
<tomas_> etc
<tomas_> i dont see the login screen in front of me but its there
<KaoticEvil> so then to go back to kde, just logout from gmd, and when im back at the login screen, schange it to kde?
<KaoticEvil> yeah, ive seen the box youre talking about...
<KaoticEvil> so its that easy, eh?
<KaoticEvil> cool :D
<tomas_> i guess so
<KaoticEvil> lol
<KaoticEvil> ihope so :p
<tomas_> if your question isnt the ultimate question ;)
<KaoticEvil> eh.. the answer to that is 42 ;)
<tomas_> no not really
<KaoticEvil> lol
<tomas_> i would say ps3
<KaoticEvil> lol
<tomas_> and certainly not xbox 360
<tomas_> or microsoft
<KaoticEvil> heh
<KaoticEvil> actually, i was referring to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything
<tomas_> i know
<tomas_> so did i ;)
<KaoticEvil> ok
<KaoticEvil> thought so
<KaoticEvil> love those books...
<KaoticEvil> the new movie was not all that great really, tho
<tomas_> yeah, they are hillairous
<tomas_> no
<tomas_> but it was oaky
<tomas_> okay
<tomas_> it could have been worse
<KaoticEvil> . o O ( the trick to flying is to throw yourself ay the ground and miss.... )
* KaoticEvil tries to get back on-topic
<linuxboyfriend> KaoticEvil: edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager for your default display manager
<KaoticEvil> linuxboyfriend: ah, ok
<linuxboyfriend> KaoticEvil: there also will be a script for kdm in /etc/init.d
<linuxboyfriend> KaoticEvil: i think you also have to put it in your system startup
<KaoticEvil> ok
<KaoticEvil> well, ill see if i can just change it at the login screen ;)
<linuxboyfriend> KaoticEvil: and have to remove gdm from system startup
<KaoticEvil> oy... thats a lot of work :P
<linuxboyfriend> KaoticEvil: no lot of, it will take only 2 minutes :D
<KaoticEvil> not for me :P
<KaoticEvil> i dont even know where the syste startup stuff is :P
<KaoticEvil> system*
<linuxboyfriend> KaoticEvil: /etc/init.d
<linuxboyfriend> KaoticEvil: update-rc.d -f kdm defaults
<linuxboyfriend> KaoticEvil: this will add kdm in system startup
<noteventime_bbl> 'ello, any problems slolved?
<KaoticEvil> argh
<KaoticEvil> my g/f is killing me with girl scout cookies o.o
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: i think now i will start download of x-window-system-dev
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: otherwise you will be angry :D
<KaoticEvil> noteventime: as for having both kdm and gdm installed.. can i select the window manager i want at the kde login screen?
<KaoticEvil> or is it more complicated than that?
<noteventime> linuxboytofriend: It's np, I just wanted to know if you solved the problem :)
<noteventime> KaooticEvil: Yes
<KaoticEvil> to which? :P
<noteventime> KaooticEvil: I have both becuase i didn't know how to configure xgl for KDE, I know now though.
<noteventime> KaoticEvil: aha, mis read your question
<KaoticEvil> but i just select the window manager at the kde login screen before i login?
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: now i have started download, it will take 1/2 hour, till then i am going on dinner, after 1/2 hour, if you aren't there, i will come tomorrow and we will share things
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: i hope you dont mind
<Mitja> Where is the default startup script?
<noteventime> linuxboyfriend: Np :)
<linuxboyfriend> noteventime: till then bye :D and take care
<noteventime> KaoticEvil: KDE and gnome is not any prob, GDM and KDM are no problams habing both installed but you need to choose one
<KaoticEvil> Mitja: /etc/init.d i do belive
<noteventime> linuxboyfriend: Hope it works :D
<Mitja> KaoticEvil: yes, but that's a whole dir
<KaoticEvil> noteventime: ok... ill have to work it out later... ive got to go to work...
<noteventime> KaoticEvil: You get to choose Display manager when you install one
<KaoticEvil> noteventime: can i run that config util later to change it?
<noteventime> KaoticEvil: ?? When you install GDM or KDM you choose which one you want to use
<KaoticEvil> noteventime: ok
<KaoticEvil> well, in any event, ive got to go.. running a little late... bye all
<noteventime> BVye
<Mitja> Perhaps I should refrain my question to "Which is the default startup script?"
<dbakker> any1 on?
<trappist> Mitja: there is no /etc/rc.local as there is on some distros.  but if you want to run something arbitrary at bootup, mkdir /etc/rc.boot and put scripts in there.
<Mitja> trappist: I just want to delete Totem as it runs every time I reboot
<dbakker> has any1 gotten Xgl to work?
<trappist> Mitja: that's probably running at login rather than boot
<Mitja> trappist: where can I get rid of it then?
<trappist> Mitja: it's probably part of a saved session, or it could for some reason be in your ~/.kde/Autostart folder
<trappist> check out the session manager in kcontrol
<Mitja> ok
<Mitja> cheers
<Mitja> Start-up service and Load on demand services?
<Mitja> trappist: ~/.kde/Autostart is empty
<noteventime> dbakker: I have
<noteventime> dbakker: I've gotten XGL to work
<noteventime> dbakker: I've gotten XGL to work
<dbakker> with ati?
<noteventime> No but with Intel biultin laptop
<dbakker> i wish i had that. ATI just doesnt work with Linux
<noteventime> Hmm... What happens when you try to start?
<dbakker> xgl starts, xterm loads, i can run xclock but when I start kde or gnome it hardlocks
<dbakker> does X have to run for Xgl to work?
<noteventime> no
<Mitja> What is the comment symbol in KDE session file?
<noteventime> :/, hmm probably # but i dont know
<urban> anyone can help me with sound in dapper?
<douglas> Which packages do I need to get the file sharing gui in the system settings ungreyed out?
<douglas> gprof seems broken, I'm trying gprof -b appname and it says it can't find the file gmon.out, but I always thought it generated a gmon.out file?
<gleesond> I wan't to install eclips for programming in java but I don't know what pkgs to add
<noteventime> !webcam
<ubotu> methinks webcam is now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in amsn and gaim-vv.
<spiritz> !skype
<ubotu> skype is, like, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<gleesond> !eclips
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, gleesond
<gleesond> !eclipse
<ubotu> to install eclipse please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EclipseIDE
<CarstenP> hi! which is a good emule / edonkey client?
<turboliv> Bonsoir tlm
<frank23> CarstenP: aMule
<turboliv> dites g un ppin
<frank23> turboliv: le channel ici est en anglais seulement
<frank23> !fr
<turboliv> j avais un serveur apache sur windoz ki tounait sansproblm
<ubotu> Vas a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais
<turboliv> ah dsl
<CarstenP> frank23: thanks i will try that one
<frank23> CarstenP: yeah it works exactly like emule
<ryanakca> how do you change your pgp passphrase?
<sLeytr> hi, is there a way to catch a process that periodicaly using disk (for 4secs interval)
<derekS> is there a bug in kubuntu (breezy) where xorg uses 100% of cpu
<derekS> this is really starting to frustrate me
<frank23> derekS: not that I know of
<frank23> derekS: you can check bugzilla
<derekS> no worries, its not my main machine
<derekS> i was just curious
<JakubS_> sLeytr: maybe 'top' can show it
<sLeytr> nope
<sLeytr> it only sorts by memory and cpu
<sLeytr> is anybody know a bug in kubuntu where some process accessing disk for 4 secs intervals
<visik7> show what ?
<ryanakca> how do you change your pgp passphrase?
<JakubS_> i assumed that time spent in i/o should be shown as cpu time
<sLeytr> i monitored cpu time but it's not show any change when disk used
<gamma> anyone here use konqueror+kaffeine?
<JakubS_> me, sometimes
<gamma> does it ever crash on you viewing embedded videos?
<JakubS_> every time i use 'back' after or during viewing video
<slow-motion> hallo
<gamma> ok so i'm not alone
<gamma> im hoping that's fixed
<visik7> how can I adapt font of menu and items in openoffice to my kde settings ? firefox is ok but OO still sucks
<visik7> too big fonts
<JakubS_> gamma: hm, i should try newest svn version
<JakubS_> is kaffeine located on kde svn server?
<gamma> no idea.. i switched to kubuntu to use "official" repositories
<gamma> came from gentoo.. im sick of compiling from source :P
<me2win> heh
<me2win> ive only compiled from source a few times in my life
<me2win> and i hate it
<me2win> the most compiling i like to do is in my c++ programs... IN WINDOWS. lol
<gamma> compiling a whole system is very slow and annoying
<JakubS_> oh, something new - this time it freezed konq completely
<gamma> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=717448#post717448
<JakubS_> ... for several seconds and then it actually went back without crash
<gamma> write something there so i don't feel alone :P
<JakubS_> first i have to make it crash
<gamma> are you on dapper?
<JakubS_> yes
<JakubS_> SIGFPE? what the hell
<gamma> JakubS_: http://news.teamxbox.com/xbox/10275/TOCA-Race-Driver-3s-Damage-Engine-In-Action/
<gamma> go there, click the video link and then try right clicking save file on the http link under hte video
<JakubS_> looks like xine itself is at fault - or rather its asf demuxer
<me2win> lol, im in the windows channels
<me2win> channel*
<me2win> they're arguing about Intel vs. AMD
<JakubS_> gamma: error during loading plugin
<gamma> so i must have something you don't then
<gamma> you have w32codecs?
<JakubS_> let's see ign.com
<gamma> ign.com changed to a flash video
<gamma> so that no longer produces the bug
<JakubS_> oh, it crashed all righ when closing konq
<gamma> gametrailers.com has videos that will bork stuff too
<NCLife> my k3b dont start up unless i do a sudo k3b in a terminal and it doesnt burn dvds right
<NCLife> should i uninstall and reinstall k3b? if so, how?
<NCLife> :O
<me2win> remove the package using adept
<me2win> then reinstall
<me2win> also try running it with alt+f2
<me2win> k3b
<me2win> or kdesu k3b
<NCLife> okay, so i remove it with adept and reisntall it with adept too?
<me2win> thats what i would do
<NCLife> ok, ill try :)
<me2win> anybody else get that?
<zarq> yeah
<_mindspin> in #ubuntu-offtopic
<zarq> server notice
<zarq> mm
<zarq> I'm liking kubuntu
<me2win> kubuntu > ubuntu
<zarq> just setting up konversation atm, which is how I ended up here :P
<me2win> heh
<NCLife> me2win, i just realized its not only a k3b problem :S im using gnome righ now, but i originaly downloaded and installed kubuntu so i have programs of both kde and gnome..
<me2win> lolz
<NCLife> me2win, and i just now noticed i cant open any kde programs :S
<me2win> i wonder why.....
<NCLife> im getting this error: kdeinit: Aborting. bind() failed: : Permission denied
<NCLife> Could not bind to socket '/home/sinclair/.kde/socket-201/kdeinit__0'
<NCLife> ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Can't setup DCOP communication.
<me2win> beats the hell out of me, i havent been using linux long enough to know what that means, hah
<NCLife> :D yahoo
<NCLife> ill ask in the other channel :)
<me2win> heh
<Russel-Athletic> hiho
<Russel-Athletic> can somebody please give me a sources.list for dapper? mine wants to uninstall kde
<me2win> lol
<me2win> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<me2win> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Russel-Athletic> thanks
<me2win> :D
<Russel-Athletic> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 this sourcelist wants to uninstall kubuntu bzw packages like adept or amarok
<Russel-Athletic> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/577212  the output of apt-get dist-upgrade
<psuedo> Hi would anyone help me get kubuntu configured for the first time, im a linux newbie?
<me2win> sure
<me2win> whatcha need
<psuedo> well
<me2win> ill try my best
<psuedo> just some commands i guess
<psuedo> ill pm you
<psuedo> o
<psuedo> it ownt let me =[
<me2win> Russel-Athletic: it used to happen to me, but i dont remember what happened
<Snake__> psuedo: register
<psuedo> where @
<Snake__> !register
<ubotu> [register]  type /msg nickserv help register (you probably should do this in the server window so that if you mess up you won't reveal your password to the whole channel :))
<psuedo> k thanks
<Rev0> eh
<Rev0> my nick is in use
<Rev0> <-- psuedo
<me2win> heh
<Rev0> what is register command again
<Snake__> !register
<ubotu> somebody said register was type /msg nickserv help register (you probably should do this in the server window so that if you mess up you won't reveal your password to the whole channel :))
<Rev0> o ok ty
<Rev033> k
<Rev033> registered
<drcurl> Hello
<Rev033> how would i go about getting updates
<Rev033> or better yet
<Rev033> how do i enable my root account
<drcurl> Can someone help me with upgrading to kde3.5.1 in breezy
<drcurl> ?
<Snake__> Rev033: root isnt needed...
<Rev033> id rather just log to root then sudo all the time
<Snake__> Alright, google it
<Snake__> its out there
<Rev033> o ok
<drcurl> I added the repository, but aptitude won't upgrade
<Rev033> wut is the apt-get command for essentials
<Snake__> !gcc
<ubotu> [gcc]  the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<Rev033> sudo apt-get install-essentials ?
<me2win> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Rev033> wow this chat is very helpful
<Rev033> lol
<Snake__> hehe
<Snake__> We try ;)
<Rev033> im glad i finally found a place to learn
<Rev033> no more windows for atleast 2 months
<Rev033> i promised my self
<Rev033> i figure id learn more this way
<trappist> Rev033: awesome.  you'll never go back.
<Rev033> is kubuntu the way 2 go?
<me2win> yeah
<Snake__> Yep
<trappist> Rev033: took me less that two weeks to realize I didn't need windows anymore.
<Rev033> heh
<Rev033> ok i can install windows apps on linux correct?
<Snake__> (Your in a kubuntu channel...think well say no? hehe)
<Rev033> eg: limewire ?
<me2win> and you shouldn't log into root account, sudos is much better to use
<drcurl> Aptitude tells me that it will keep the old kde packages when I ask it to upgrade?
<Snake__> Rev033: limewire runs native under linux
<trappist> Rev033: some of them, yeah.  limewire is java so it will run natively.
<Rev033> psuedo@psuedo:/etc/apt$ sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<Rev033> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Feb 28 20:27:02 2006
<Snake__> Wrd?
<Snake__> wtf*
<trappist> Rev033: build-essential.
<Rev033> same error
<Snake__> Rev033: is your clock set righT?
<trappist> Rev033: you seem to have some clock issues.
<Rev033> err
<drcurl> :(
<Rev033> let me look
<Rev033> bingo
<Rev033> i set it to automatic
<Rev033> and now running apt-get build-essential
<Rev033> install*
<Rev033> lol but it says my time is 20:45
<Rev033> millitary?
<Rev033> build essentials is done
<Rev033> now how about my gfx card?
<me2win> what is it?
<Rev033> geforce 3
<me2win>  !fglrx
<ubotu> I guess fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Rev033> event not found
<Rev033> just kidding
<me2win> lol
<Rev033> its sofunny that im so dumb with linux
<Rev033> yet
<Rev033> i was almost arrested today for hacking
<Rev033> and im so dumb
<Rev033> and i dont know shit about hacking
<Rev033> this tutorial
<Rev033> teaches me how to update gfx with gui
<Rev033> any command line way/
<me2win> yeah
<tomas_> anyone hear of vloopback?
<tomas_> please answer if you have!
<tomas_> heard
<Rev033> me2win
<Rev033> since i registered cna i pm now?
<me2win> i believe so
<Rev033> pm.
<tijn> hey all
<tijn> does anyone an good tool to recover data from a broken disk?
<tijn> unmountable e.d
<trappist> tijn: what kind of disk
<trappist> well... dd if=/dev/busteddevice of=imagefile conv=noerror
<trappist> would be a good start
<tijn> trappist: k thnx, its a normal ide ata disk
<SirKillalot> anyone knows kasbar?
<tijn> trappist: seems its broken badly :/
<trappist> yeah that happens
<tijn> yep, well, the guy should have made a backup :)
<skypa> greetings
<skypa> is anyone aware of a libvisual0.2-plugins package?
<trappist> tijn: http://linuxkungfu.org/images/fun/?image=7
<jpatrick> !info libvisual0.2-plugins
<jpatrick> Package 'libvisual0.2-plugins' does not exist.
<skypa> darn
<dpy> damn, kubuntu d/l in only 10 minutes
<dpy> hows that for a home internet connection :)
<skypa> !info libvisual0.2*
<tijn> trappist: hahah ill send it to him :D
<tijn> trappist: oe wait, its doing something :)
<trappist> what it should be expected to do is spit out a lot of errors while building an image file
<tijn> jep
<tijn> the image is normally mountable i assume?
<tijn> i/o error
<tijn> ah well it goes on :D
<tijn> ups
<trappist> you know, I never tried to mount it, but I guess it should be, with -o loop
<tijn> ok thnx
<tijn> hope it goes well, i think it might nag about the filesystem
<tijn> since it isnt mountable.. but ill think there will be a workaround
<tijn> erhm its broken i mean
<_grigory> hello everyone!
<tijn> hey
<_grigory> a little kubuntu emergency here
<_grigory> a friend of mine, 3 days after switching to kubuntu, rebooted his computer, on on booting got this:
<_grigory> http://img398.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img02972gc.jpg
<_grigory> he claims that he turned off computer properly
<_grigory> any suggestions on how he can fix this?
<_grigory> re-installing is always an option, but i'm pretty sure there should be some other way
<tijn> well, cab you insert the rootpass for maintainence?
<tijn> can*
<_grigory> insert rootpass? you mean load console and 'login' as root?
<robotgeek> _grigory: you can run e2fsck manually at that prompt to repair
<_grigory> well, if he would be able to get access to console, just running e2fsck should fix the problem? the guy never worked with linux before, maybe knows basic commands such as ls & cd
<robotgeek> _grigory: yeah, hopefully yes
<Snake__> Hey guys, is it possible to lock down the panel in KDE 3.4.3 like you can in 3.5.1?
<me2win> !ubotu sound
<ubotu> [sound]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<_grigory> robotgeek: now he tells me that he can not get access to console at all
<_grigory> is it possible to use kubuntu's install cd as a boot disc, like those recover discs in windows, just to load console ?
<rev033> you could get a live cd
<tijn> or tomsrtbt, boot floppy
<_grigory> tjin: that tomsrtbt, where can I get it?
<_grigory> oh, found it
<_grigory> so just download that boot floppy, write it on floppy, and then boot from it? will it help solve the problem? (above)
<robotgeek> _grigory: you can try using rescue mode on the install cd, maybe?
<_grigory> oh, there is one
<_grigory> that's what i was asking before
<Snake__> robotgeek: whats rescue mode do..is it all CLI?
<_grigory> robotgeek: how do i use it though?
<Snake__> _grigory: use your install CD, but type in "rescue" where it says Boot: probly
<robotgeek> yup
<robotgeek> all cli Snake__
<Snake__> :-/
<_grigory> what's CLI ?
<robotgeek> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<_grigory> thanks
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi
<Tallia1Kubuntu> /appz/Matlab-7.R14/bin/util/oscheck.sh: line 134: /lib/libc.so.6: Permission denied
<Tallia1Kubuntu> anybody can help me in understanding this warning message when i start matlab?
<robotgeek> Tallia1Kubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MATLAB
<coz> hello to all
<declan> Hello
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :) hehe robotgeek i didn't know about this :)
<coz> I have a slight problem and my nephew, expert in networking, is not avaiable so
<DocTomoe> where does kubuntu have its qt-dev files? for some wicked reason, qgo's configure fails to find them automatically
<coz> I have impi installed and it seems to default to ipv6 and my linksys router doesn't support that
<coz> ifconfig -a reveal an ipv6-in-ipv4
<robotgeek> DocTomoe: sometimes, you may have to configure it manually
<farous> /usr/include/qt3 i think or just use the locate command
<coz> anyway to fox this in kde
<coz> fix not fox
<_Ana_> i've got a major problem: i can't login as a normal user, only as root. in text mode, when i try to login as a normal user i get the error: cannot execute /bin/bash. and i've even created another user and i still get that error
<malte> _Ana_: never irc as root!
<malte> :P
<me2win> lolz
<me2win> i was gonna say
<farous> DocTomoe: i had the same problem and had to give the libqt3-mt lib path as well as the dev path i just sent you
<DocTomoe> farous: should be "--with-qt-includes, shouldn't it?
<DocTomoe> jupp, seems to work
<me2win> famoues last words
<malte> _Ana_: hm. what permissions does /bin/bash have?
<coz> any neetworking gurus here/
<farous> DocTomoe: depend what you install
<_Ana_> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 645140 Oct  5 15:16 /bin/bash
<me2win> I can't login as anything but root! (me2win has left this channel ("Your b0x belong to me!").
<malte> _Ana_: nothing strange there then.. sorry, i dunno really :/
<Dasnipa`> lol me2win
<_Ana_> yeah i know... it's really really strange....
<me2win> lol, sup Dasnipa`
<farous> _Ana_: can you check ho owns ICEauthority
<farous> it is a hidden file so .ICE
<coz> anyone proficient in networking here??
<Dasnipa`> nothing much
<noteventime> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation. See !easyubuntu.
<farous> coz: just ask your question if someone can help he/she will
<coz> who is thi subotu
<coz> OK
<coz> I have impi installed and it will not connect to internet
<coz>  Ihave three machines one breezy one dapper one impi
<coz> it wants to connect with ipv6 but linksys router doesn't support ipv6
<_Ana_> farous: i can't find that file... ICEauthority
<coz> onlu impi box does this
<Dasnipa`> me2win, http://pastebin.com/577471
<farous> _Ana_ it is a hidden file did you check for hidden files. And this is just a though am running fluxbox here not kde
<farous> _Ana_: just seem to me that some of you files are not owned by you and that might cause a prob
<me2win> lol Dasnipa`, nice
<malte> farous: that shouldn't cause him not to be able to login
<me2win> its funny cuz, i saw a why vista wont suck story on digg today
<coz> any suggestions
<me2win> not sure
<me2win> !impi
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, me2win
<farous> malte: then i am out of ideas :)
<farous> coz sorry have no exp with ipv6
<coz> anyone knwo what the procedure would be to impliment ipv4?
<coz> I would think that impi like dapper and breezy would atuo detect ethernet
<tijn> ipv4? is standard right
<tijn> ?
<coz> right
<coz> ipv6 is new standard
<Coolio10> whats difference between dapper and breezy?
<tijn> so why implent it?
<tijn> impliment
<coz> dapper is version 6 breezy 5.10
<coz> impi is 6
<Coolio10> #coz oh
<coz> impi is ubuntu commercial
<coz> http://www.impi.org.za/
<Coolio10> i thought dapper was lower
<coz> dapper is newest
<Coolio10> isnt it like beta stages still?
<coz> in the economy calss
<tijn> like testin, or unstable in debian?
<coz> class
<tijn> testing*
<coz> no
<tijn> stable?
<coz> new versio of ubuntu /kubuntu out in april
<coz> yes fairly
<tijn> ah ok sweet
<coz> with xgl and compiz a little less
<tijn> iam more of a debian guy myself
<coz> ubuntu is debian essentially
<tijn> yes
<tijn> but for laptops and stuff, its easier
<coz> impi is the commercial version of ubuntu
<tijn> aha
<coz> I have all three but for some reason impi refused to default to ipv4
<tijn> thats wierd
<coz> tell me
<coz> ifconig -a revaels an ipv6-in-ipv4
<coz> yet no resutls
<me2win> anyone in here use ntfsmount?
<coz> not me me2win
<tijn> me2win: erhm yes
<coz> sorrry
<tijn> in a way, why?
<coz> thaks anyway guys
<me2win> tijn: how is it? reliable?
<tijn> yes, i think it is, write support and all works,
<tijn> using it for a couple of months now, and had no trouble
<me2win> nice
<me2win> i have 4 300 gig HDs, all ntfs
<me2win> lol
<tijn> but thats my expierience
<me2win> so i like being able to mess with them without worrying
<tijn> well, to tell the truth, i found out i mounted ntfs instead of fat or something when i was aready using it for a month
<me2win> lol
<_b> u have used it to store and copy a lot ?
<tijn> yes
<tijn> copied complete dvd's to it, removed it and stuff
<_b> intresesting i my trie i also have lotsa ntfs disk
<tijn> autsj
<tijn> well, thats my exp :)
<_b> i can sacrifice som pr0n in the name of science ! :)
<tijn> (mmh me is doubting if its smarts to use it @work on the servers)
<me2win> lol
<tijn> _b thats bad!
<tijn> sacrifice something else :D
<me2win> lol
<_b> :)
<me2win> i stream media from those HDs
<me2win> its actually like a file server for my home
<me2win> i also host files for my brother to leech from
<me2win> whois coolio10
<tijn> dunno, add a / ;)
<me2win> lolz
<me2win> my bad
<tijn> hehe
<tijn> but, i use ntfsmount on debian btw, dont thinks this makes a difference for kubuntu
<tijn> but maybe some version related probs as iam running debian unstable
<me2win> yeh
<me2win> there is a package for ntfsprogs
<me2win> thats what im looking for really
<me2win> i mean
<me2win> i want ntfsmount mostly
<me2win> but yeah lol
<me2win> i dont know what the hell i just said
<tijn> ru drunk?
<me2win> i wish
<tijn> dont drink and mount :P
<me2win> LOL
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !audacity
<ubotu> Tallia1Kubuntu: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_q_> ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !alsa
<ubotu> [alsa]  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<me2win> i love the ! commands
<me2win> !motu
<ubotu> I heard motu is the Masters of the Universe ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU )
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> they are convenient sometimes :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !ciao
<ubotu> Tallia1Kubuntu: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i think the search database of ubutu should be a wikipage
<Tallia1Kubuntu> don't you think ?
<me2win> yeah
<Tallia1Kubuntu> in that way whoever discover something useful can put a line
#kubuntu 2007-02-26
<RedWorm> hellcattrav: could be any number of things, plugins, extensions... is it a vanilla version of FF?
<gan|y|med> surgy:  not anymore. it is a nb. i cannot get it under 55C though thi s used to be possible with dapper
<Ace2016> are you brave enough to compile a cvs version of firefox o_0
<orient2000> kicker is not starting up
<gan|y|med> surgy: i am not registered
<RedWorm> hellcattrav: do you have flash install? that's my first guess
<surgy> gan|y|med join the off opic channel
<Ace2016> orient2000: check the options in kcontrol > desktop > panels
<rfschmid> I'm trying to get BasKet 1.0 working under Ubuntu Edgy (not kubuntu), but whenever I run it it tells me it cannot create folders for the new basket, unless I run it with gksudo, in which case it works.
<gan|y|med> surgy: why would i? i have a technical problem!
<jott_> vbgunz: kdevelop provides a full-fledged ide ...designer is just for setting up widgets and some very basic editor for the source..
<n8k99> orient2000: try alt+f2 kicker
<surgy> gan|y|med: your system temperature has nothing to do with kubnutu
<jott_> vbgunz: you may have a look at eric if you are into python
<orient2000> kicker is not starting from alt-f2 tryed few times.
<n8k99> how about from konsole?
<vbgunz> jott_: ok, I'll keep it in mind then. truth is, I prefer a really light syntax editor. eric is too bulky. I will try them again if I can make something happen with qtd though. thanks :)
<n8k99> which version of kubuntu  orient2000
<gan|y|med> surgy: listen. pls do not judge things that you cannot judge. you don't know my problem. i am not in the mood to justify why i think it IS a problem specific to edgy. so pls, if you do not wanna help, don't say anything
<orient2000> 6.06
<hellcattrav> redworm: i think so, i have kde, but installed firefox, then installed ubuntu-desktop but it wasn't working when I installed it by itself
<jott> vbgunz: actually i thought of eric as it integrates the qt designer too ...but stick with vi or what ever you like ;)
<orient2000> I got alt-f2 kcontrol runing, maybe it will do
<vbgunz> roger dodger :)
<surgy> gan|y|med: ok i will do that, but do not tell me that kubuntu raised your system temperature..... thats  rediculas.
<Ace2016> orient2000: but check what kicker gives in konsole because it may not be starting because of an error of being hidden because of the config
<RedWorm> hellcattrav: does about:plugins say anythign about flash in it?
<vbgunz> surgy: please stop being the #channel nazi. not everything is exactly offtopic
<RedWorm> hellcattrav: type about:plugins into the url bar in FF
<gan|y|med> surgy: i DID NOT say this! and pls DO NOT talk to me anymore. your reaction is ridiculous
<MadMatt> how do I set kubuntu up to connect to wireless at startup
<hellcattrav> perhaps
<vbgunz> gan|y|med: no, it's spelled rediculas. get it right
<hellcattrav> let me see
<surgy> vbgunz: agreed i will stop
* n8k99 notices that rightclick on a Nick gives me to optin to ignore
<vbgunz> surgy: all is well, no broken bones :)
<surgy> vbgunz: thnx
<gan|y|med> surgy: which means what?
<orient2000> It says in kinsole: kicker is already runing but I do not see any program kicker
<Ace2016> orient2000: then go into kcontrol
<Ace2016> its probably the config, you may have set it to hide
<gan|y|med> surgy: four dictionaries and not one entry. pls just don't talk to me anymore. thx
<hellcattrav> redworm: i see a black header that says shockwave flash
<sebastian_> holas
<orient2000> I got it by alt-f2 kcontrol and then desktop and panels thanks a lot.
<gan|y|med> so has anybody heard about xorg causing a lot of cpu usage (sometime 100% and it won't go down again, though that might be due ti ati drivers)??
<sebastian_> aguien habala espaol
<RedWorm> hellcattrav: what's the version number?
<premier_> I disable session managment so my computer would load faster, but now certian programs (like katapult and knetworkmanager) wont load automatically.  How do I fix that?
<sebastian_> hoooooooooooooooooooolaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Ace2016> Hi all
<hellcattrav> redworm version of shockwave flash?
<RedWorm> hellcattrav: yes
<premier_> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<premier_> !sessions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sessions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ace2016> is there an option to ALWAYS install dev packages (if available), even if i just do apt-get install inkscape or something, because i'm sick to death of running about trying to figure out why something is not compiling
<C> I have hdc2 mounted as rw in /media/hdc2
<C> but when I try to chmod it to 777 permissions
<C> it won't change
<C> and it won't let anyone but root write to the drive
<Xerroz> anyone know why dmesg outputs [    0.000000]   before the message?
<hellcattrav> redworm: i se file name: libflashplayer.so  shockwave flash 7.0 r61
<orient2000> There is a program in windows which disables counting of pages on inkjet. Is there something like that for linux?
<RedWorm> hellcattrav: you might want to try to update to version 9
<hellcattrav> ok
<hellcattrav> redworm: how would i update to v 9?
<RedWorm> hellcattrav: lemme see if i can find something on google for you
<premier_> orient2000: why would an inkjet count pages?  Have you tried printing under linux?
<RedWorm> hellcattrav: here's the download and instructions: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&P2_Platform=Linux&P3_Browser_Version=Netscape4
<RedWorm> heinkel_111: get the tar.gz version (sorry for the long url guys)
<orient2000> Not yet. I am using laser for now but I have inkjet too. Every inkjet is counting like 2000 pages and saying that is empty while in reality is not. There is chip in inkjet counting pages.
<RedWorm> hellcattrav: i had a number of problems w/ flash 7, 9 seems much more stable
<RedWorm> hellcattrav: alternatively you could disable flash all together if you prefer
<Ace2016> what kind of person comes up with a system like counting pages for figuring out if its out of ink or not, if its out of ink the person wouldn't be stupid enough not to notice it and replace it, geez
<hellcattrav> Redworm: could you tell me how i could that, so if the upgrades doesn't work i can disable it?
<n8k99> Ace2016: i think that would be hardware engineers
<n8k99> Ace2016: who work for a company that makes more money selling refills for the machines
<RedWorm> hellcattrav: just a sec
<hellcattrav> redworm
<hellcattrav> ok
<orient2000> That is the way of making money on ink. After counting to 2000 printer will not print anymore even ink is there.
<BluesKaj> hellcattrav, i think your problem is that you installed FF before KDE... remove completely and reinstall FF
<Ace2016> orient2000: what kind of printer is it?
<hellcattrav> ok
<hellcattrav> blueskaj: how would i do that
<Ace2016> orient2000: can't you take the cartridge out of put it back in?
<BluesKaj> hellcattrav, try RedWorm's idea first
<orient2000> chip has a memory and count is 2000 and you can not reset it. reset catridge cost 20+$
<RedWorm> hellcattrav: well i'm sure there is a better way to remove it... but you could simple delete the plugin resources in your mozilla plugin dir
<RedWorm> hellcattrav: if you installed w/ a deb package or using apt, use synaptic to remove it
<orient2000> I am not sure about Linux behavior with inkjet.
<Ace2016> and the maker everyone should avoid is...?
<Ace2016> um... well you could just... you know... do it in windows
<RedWorm> hellcattrav: your mozilla plugins are in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins or maybe ~/.mozilla/firefox/(profile)/plugins
<hellcattrav> Redworm: ok, and i get to this by?
<hellcattrav> how do i get to the root folder?
<Ace2016> kdesu konqueror
* Rob-West is looking for a free video card PM me if u can help
<RedWorm> hellcattrav: did you install as a deb package? using apt or synaptic?
<hellcattrav> i think apt
<hellcattrav> apt-get, or i used aptitude, i try aptitude, but i think FF was when i still used apt-get, I'm not sure
<RedWorm> hellcattrav: open a terminal, type aptitude search flash
<Xerroz> how can i build an ubuntu base with full debugging symbols?
<RedWorm> hellcattrav: if it has an "i" next to the package it's installed
<smoze> i think i broke my gl driver
<smoze> how can i fix this?
<hellcattrav> redworm: opening terminal now..trying to do several things at once
<hellcattrav> redworm, i got a return, what am i llooking for here?
<RedWorm> hellcattrav: by a return do you mean no search results were found?
<hellcattrav> redworm: negative, its a bunch of stuff with p infront of it
<hellcattrav> p flashplayer -mozilla   - macromedia flash player
<hellcattrav> and lots of stuff
<RedWorm> hellcattrav none of them have an "i" next to them?
<hellcattrav> nope
<MadMatt> how do I connect to wireless at startup?
<hellcattrav> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<RedWorm> hellcattrav: k then, just remove them manually
<smoze> no idea huh?
<MadMatt> how do I connect to wireless at startup everytime?
<RedWorm> hellcattrav: cd /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<RedWorm> hellcattrav: there will likely be two files there that say flash or shockwave
<hellcattrav> redworm: this is what i got when i typed aptitude search flash http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7581/
<hellcattrav> redworm: what does cd mean?
<RedWorm> hellcattrav, sorry, type that into a terminal
<MadMatt> can anyone help me out with wireless
<hellcattrav> ok
<hellcattrav> will do
<RedWorm> MadMatt: try using network-manager-kde package
<MadMatt> ok
<RedWorm> MadMatt: it'll give you a little systray icon to easily let you connect
<Cainus> hey.. can anyone tell me how to run "firestarter"?  I don't see it under the kmenu, and from the console I keep getting a "GTK-warning **: cannot open display" ....
<RedWorm> MadMatt: you might have to restart after install, and add the applet to your taskbar
<MadMatt> where do I get the network-manager-kde package?
<RedWorm> MadMatt open up synaptic and use the search button
<MadMatt> I just want it to be connected when I turn my computer on
<hellcattrav> redworm: i typed it and hit enter, but al; ot dod was add a dollar sign to it
<visik7> anyone got linux deleted by vista ?
<RedWorm> hellcattrav
<RedWorm> hellcattrav: now type ls -l
<osh> visik7: never even seen vista. I hear it's sort of like osx.
<RedWorm> hellcattrav: and look for two filenames that resemble flash or shockwave
<visik7> vista screwed up my ext3 home
<ssmasud> is iostream.h obsolete in gcc 4.0.3 now??
<hellcattrav> oh
<hellcattrav> wait do i need to type in ls -l after plugins, or hit enter after plugins?
<smoze> i've heard that windows does destroy other os's when installed after them
<MadMatt> what's that icon look like RedWorm?
<RedWorm> hellcattrav type this w/o quotes: "cd /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins;ls -l"
<RedWorm> MadMatt: icon where?
<Cainus> hey...anyone know if you can run firestarter in KDE?  doesn't want to work for me...
<BeefotronX> I need help connecting to my camera:
<jordo23> If I want to play streamed videos that open in pop-up windows through Konq, do I have to install any additional plugins?  I think I do, just need to know  which ones.....
<ssmasud> anyone fimiliar with C++ over here??
<RedWorm> hellcattrav: here this is a better idea
<RedWorm> hellcattrav: install the Flashblock extension in FF
<RedWorm> hellcattrav: http://flashblock.mozdev.org/
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> can someone help me with this error, i installed the new versions from cvs to /opt/XGL/  using --preifx=/opt/XGL instead of --prefix=/usr
<Ace2016> Package libsvg was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `libsvg.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'libsvg' found
<Ace2016> how do i add /opt/XGL into pkg-config?
<Ace2016> is pkgconfig an app or a text file?
<hellcattrav> redworm: which do i want, firefox 1.5 to 3.0a?, the left of the two green boxes?
<bonbonthejon> ping yaccin
<yaccin> pong
<yaccin> ^^
<veganri> hellow, how does one uninstall ubuntu so windows starts normally again
<bonbonthejon> yaccin: I tried beryl, it tries to load, kills kwin, then it finishes, but all my windows start turning white
<smoze> does anyone know anything about glx?
<yaccin> bonbonthejon: hmm steange
<Ace2016> bonbonthejon: are you using xgl?
<yaccin> smoze: ati or nvidia?
<smoze> nvidia
<bonbonthejon> Ace2016: i think aiglx
<jpiccolo> is there any way else i can get automatrix
<bonbonthejon> Ace2016: why?
<Ace2016> that happened to me with xgl and i had to press alt+f2, then do killall beryl-manager, then do beryl-xgl --use-copy just to see something on the screen again
<Ace2016> i had a white screen
<smoze> it just stopped working with ni apparent reason...
<yaccin> smoze: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<yaccin> or nvidia-legacy
<yaccin> oh
<yaccin> hmm
<smoze> the driver should be up to date
<smoze> it worked fine until now
<Ace2016> i had a similar problem
<smoze> is there any easy solution?
<Ace2016> everything was working fine and bam, i get a black screen whenever beryl tries xgl or nvidia as the rendering
<Ace2016> i had to use beryl-xgl --use-copy which felt slow as if it was software rendered and i hated it
<Ace2016> now i have to use xorg as my xserver
<Ace2016> but xgl is being compiled from cvs so that might just get me my hardware acceleration
<smoze> ok, beryl loads itself to the tray but it wont start
<xu_robin> is there a reason i'm in the #kubuntu channel automatically?.. is there a xubuntu channel?
<BluesKaj> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<lu-bao> BluesKaj, how to install ubuntu desktop on kubuntu? :)   (gnome on kde based)
<infocrash> smoze type beryl on a console
<BluesKaj> Kubuntu IS ubuntu with kde instead of gnome
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<kalagio> how can i check if i have more recent kernel packages for my system kubuntu?
<lu-bao> BluesKaj, right :)
<smoze> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<smoze> beryl: Root visual is not a GL visual
<smoze> beryl: Failed to manage screen: 0
<smoze> beryl: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
<smoze> could the driver be broken?
<infocrash> maybe your nvidia is not working right
<smoze> you mean my card could be broken?
<lovloss> lalala
<infocrash> no your drivers
<infocrash> maybe it installed the wrong drivers
<Ace2016> what does dmx and kdrive do?
<Ace2016> its an option for xorg but i don't know what they are
<luis_> hola necesito la iso de kubuntu para instalarla en el trabajo, ahi no tengo internet como actualizd los paquetes despues
<ghetek> hey guys, i just installed kubuntu (loving it) how do i stop all the popups asking for the password?
<lovloss> ghetek: i dont think you should
<lovloss> ghetek: I dont even know if you can... thats protection
<QUINTIX256> <TESTING>
<QUINTIX256> ...
<soulrider> does anyone know of a command line msn and AIM client?
<soulrider> QUINTIX256: we can read your emssages :P
<skarface> I use bitlbee with irssi...
<soulrider> ghetek: you dont
<soulrider> ghetek: its all secutiry
<QUINTIX256> (random comment: it is all a lack of trust)
<ghetek> ... but they even pop up when i go to change the wireless network
<soulrider> ghetek: maybe you should read about permissions and understand why you get prompted for them
<lovloss> ghetek: its a good thing :)
<archangel_> hey where can I change the K menu button to my own graphic?
<ghetek> ok... second question i have a razer diamondback mouse and the sensitivity is killing me, i cant use my redice sensitivity button that used to work in windows
<ghetek> ideas?
<soulrider> archangel_: maybe change the icon file ?
<soulrider> ghetek: no idea.. maybe search the forums ?
<felipe___> hola
<archangel_> yeah, but I cant get to the option to do so
<soulrider> hola felipe___
<felipe___> alguien puede ayudarme soy nuevo en esto y necesito saber como instalar programas en kubuntu
<soulrider> archangel_: what i meant was replace the icon, the actual file
<soulrider> !es | felipe___
<ubotu> felipe___: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ghetek> soulrider: ... thanks, isnt this the "KUBUNTU SUPPORT CHANNEL"?
<felipe___> alguien habla espaol
<soulrider> ghetek: yes, it is, but i really have no idea, maybe someone knows int he forums
<ghetek> i know its jus tok to not respond if you dont know
<ghetek> i appreciate the help though
<Kite_DH> anbody confident with wine?
<yaccin> << a little
<Kite_DH> where can i finde that 32 folder
<Kite_DH> or 23..whatever
<ghetek> kite
<ghetek> go to winehq
<Kite_DH> ok
<ghetek> #winehq
<yaccin> ~/.wine/
<pirothezero> what does alt tab in a terminal do when it says display all x possibilities?
<pirothezero> what does it mean*
<ghetek> i have a shell account with my hosting company, how do i mount my online webspace as a drive in kubuntu?
<voidmage> In konqueror, to go remote:/ and run "add a network folder"
<voidmage> the questions should be self explanatory
<gumby_> ok.. just installed ubuntu 6.10 from linux format dvd and I only have 800x600 resolution max available, where do I change this?
<voidmage> gumby: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<voidmage> there will be a screen where you can select resolutions you want
<BluesKaj> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ghetek> voidmage: thanks found it
<voidmage> wow, that bot has an answer for everything.
<BluesKaj> if ya know what to ask :P
<genii> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<gumby_> voidmage: thanks.. brb
<archangel_> what can I use to open torrent files other than azureus?
<voidmage> ktorrent
<archangel_> cool thanks
<dana_> o_O
<genii> bittorrent
<dana_> deadtorrent
<archangel_> ktorrent sux
<underdog5004> rtorrent rox
<Jucato> O.o
<underdog5004> !rtorrent
<ubotu> rtorrent: ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.3-1 (edgy), package size 232 kB, installed size 636 kB
<archangel_> I cant even download for somereason
<archangel_> sheesh, what gives
<underdog5004> archangel_, with which client?
<archangel_> I uninstalled ktorrent
<underdog5004> have you done any kind of port-forwarding?
<underdog5004> That helps.
<underdog5004> A lot
<archangel_> now I dont see it as an option to install in adept
<underdog5004> archangel_, type this in a console: sudo apt-get install ktorrent
<archangel_> oh yeah, forgot that
<underdog5004> lol
<archangel_> sorry nebie here
<archangel_> hehe
<archangel_>  Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open
<archangel_> whats up with that?
<hellcattrav> where is popupl blocker for firefox, i can't find it....
<archangel_>  Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open
<archangel_> oops sorry
<underdog5004> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<archangel_> its built in
<underdog5004> only do that if you don't have some other installer running
<Jucato> archangel_: is Adept still open?
<archangel_> yes
<underdog5004> gotta kill it
<archangel_> I'll close it
<archangel_> ok
<underdog5004> lol
<hellcattrav> damn it, 1.5.x had an option on the tool bar....did they do away with it?
<ender_> quit
<ender_> sorry...
<hellcattrav> so does anyone know WTF is wrong with FF?
<sittisal> hello
<sittisal> in feisty i noticed compiz-kde
<sittisal> instead of desktop-effects package (that download a lot of gnome dependencies)
<Rob-West> kubuntu is gonnahave compiz
<sittisal> is there a way to try this compiz-kde?
<dr_willis> !compwiz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compwiz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> hmm
<Rob-West> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Rob-West> !compiz-kde
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz-kde - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<infocrash> !opensuse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opensuse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !compiz | sittisal
<ubotu> sittisal: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<sittisal> thanks everyone
<sittisal> i would not use any of 3rd parts repos
<sittisal> so while testing kubuntu feisty i would try this package
<admin1> is there a way to talk under a subtopic...
<admin1> ...I can't get compiz to work
<sittisal> mmm... i know
<admin1> XGL won't install; [BREAK] 
<sittisal> there are 10000 ways to get thing works
<sittisal> but in a kubuntu specific way
<admin1> nvidia keeps on demanding updates; i think i reinstalled nvidia like 30 times
<sittisal> something that allow user to do this in a standard and default way
<dr_willis> thats whats great about standards - thers so many to chose from
<soulrider> admin1: i thinkt he problem is that youre reinstalling a coi8uple of packages over and overt again :P
<octo__> Does anyone have the problem in Feisty where the  nvidia-glx drivers in the Repos wont wirk ??
<admin1> as far as I know; I am using edgy
<octo__> same prob in both 32 bit and 64 bit
<dr_willis> Feisty is a work in progress.....
<dr_willis> so it may  some kernel update broke somthing
<octo__> I downloaded the drivers from Nvidia's site and compiled them and those kind of worked, but it seemed it was buggy though
<admin1> I just recovered from reinstalling nvid-glx after running a script from some tutorial that was supposed to auto-install compiz
<octo__> my screensaver and berrrryl didnt work corectly
<dr_willis> heh  script from some tutorial.. :)
<octo__> but, the nvidia-glx ones in the repos wouldnt even load at all when i rebooted X
<admin1> i'm going to clean up extra repositiories that these tutorial sites requested...
<octo__> the cool thing is that with the new ver of KDE or, maybe just changes in Kubuntu feisty, they fixed a serious lag problem in the video update
<octo__> but, now the 3d doesnt work great lol
<admin1> http://gandalfn.club.fr/ubuntu;http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/;http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu disabled
<octo__> i can wait till Feisty      comes out a little more fixed up
<admin1> (quick note; it took me a while to get ogl to work; had to switch from default' to pro
<admin1> proprietary!?
<archangel_> too white and nerdy
<admin1> hmm.. can't install anthing without getting "BREAK(install)"
<octo__> has anyone in here gotten Feisty/nvidia/beryl   working good yet?
<admin1> what does BREAK(install) mean?
<BluesKaj> broken pkg due to dependency probs
<BluesKaj> usually
<admin1> dependency; shouldn't it request required pkgs anyway?
<Jucato> BREAK(install) means that what you're requesting Adept to do will break the dependencies of something that are installed already
<Jucato> using apt-get will give more detailed error messages
<octo__> is there a irc channel for Feisty alone ?
<KaoticEvil> which nVidia driver would be the best one to use for a GeForce FX5200?
<KaoticEvil> the one in the repos, or the one from nVidia?
<posingaspopular> KaoticEvil: #nvidia
<admin1> ...I never could get the thing from the nvidia web site to install.. that was a disaster
<octo__> the nvidia source installs good since edgy i found
<admin1> running the script just made X not start at all; took me forever to find out how to get back to vesa
<octo__> the gcc ver mismatch stuff in dapper was a pain though
<Jucato> octo__: #ubuntu+1
<KaoticEvil> posingaspopular: i was referring specifically to which driver for Edgy...
<octo__> sweeeet, thanks jucato
<octo__> how can i get your name to come up first for a reply to someone?
<octo__> just type it?
<posingaspopular> octo__:  type a bit of it, hit tab
<Jucato> octo__: type a few letters of the nick, press tab
<octo__> Jucato:  cool
<octo__> posingaspopular:   thanks
<makuseru> when i try to play a avi or wmv in konqueror it says i need the "netscape plugin" what exactly is it i need? and where can i get it?
<jrjx> What's the "proper" command to use to configure my X server driver software?  I have a monitor that will do 1200 x 1024, and I want to make sure the server will do that (assuming my video card will support it -- how can I tell?)
<Jucato> !xconfig | jrjx
<ubotu> jrjx: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<jrjx> !FixRes
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jrjx> Looking at it now.  Thankee.
<makuseru> when i try to play a avi or wmv in konqueror it says i need the "netscape plugin" what exactly is it i need? and where can i get it?
<jrjx> Oh, one other question -- if I do that (sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg) from within a running xserver (as opposed to a Twue Console window), will I break anything?
<genii> It won't take effect til next time you start the X server
<ken> i had two operating systems on here and i lost my windows operating system how do i get it back
<jrjx> Okay, I can live with that.
<genii> !mbr recover
<ubotu> mbr: Master Boot Record for IBM-PC compatible computers.. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.8-1 (edgy), package size 20 kB, installed size 92 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<genii> bah
<genii> darn you ubotu
<esaym> Whats a good LAME front end?
<ken>  i had two operating systems on here and i lost my windows operating system how do i get it back
<underdog5004> run the windowsXP install disc, run the recovery console, then type fixmbr
<underdog5004> then you're gonna have to reinstall grub to get your linux stuff back
<ken> daang was hoping not to do that
<BluesKaj> ppl forget to choose a bootloader when installing kubuntu ...i thought Grub was installed by default . What gives ?
<underdog5004> naw, he messed up his mbr
<dr_willis> i dont rember it ever asking...
<dr_willis> the alt install cd. may asl where to put it.. not sure.
<snake> hi
<dr_willis> Hellos
<snake> how can i see what version of kubuntu i am using
<ghetek> guys, i need to mount a folder from my ssh account on my hosted server. i tried doing the remote places thing but amarok wont read media files that way
<dr_willis> uname -a givs kernel version
<BluesKaj> I'll bet he defragged windows before setting up the partitions ...some partition editord recommend that
<dr_willis> ghetek,  you mean it tries to 'download' the media file - then play them that way?
<ghetek> give me a sec and i will tell you the error message
<hellcattrav> ok so i removed firefox and installed it again, but its still crashing wheni go to yaoo
<dr_willis> hellcattrav,  thats windows thinking  that removeing/reinstalling would fix it.. - its possible its a flash media player isue crashing.
<echosyp> anyone know why hostap drivers don't recognize my card, and wlan-ng drivers won't let me configure it
<ghetek> Error Loading Media
<ghetek> No suitable input plugin. This often means that the url's protocol is not supported. Network failures are other possible causes.
<ghetek> fish://ghetek@ghetek.com:22/home/ghetek/listen.ghetek.com/media/CocoRosie - Noah's Ark/05 - CocoRosie - Tekno Love Song.mp3/05 - CocoRosie - Tekno Love Song.mp3
<snake> how can i see what version of kubuntu i am using
<ghetek> sorry guys i didnt think it would flood
<makuseru> when i try to play a avi or wmv in konqueror it says i need the "netscape plugin" what exactly is it i need? and where can i get it?
<dr_willis> ghetek,  not all media players support that fish:// stuff. what one you trying to use?
<ghetek> dr_willis: i just want to mount my ssh account space in a way that makes it possible to play music
<dr_willis> ghetek,  i would say check out that 'fuse' sshfs stuff
<ghetek> i will check it out
<ghetek> thanks!
<hellcattrav> but im not in windows, im in linux, so what would windows have anything to do?
<ghetek> dr_willis: where do i find out about that?
<snake> how can i see what version of kubuntu i am using
<dr_willis> hellcattrav,  you are thinking in a 'windows mentality'  that "removeing/reinstalling will Fix anything"  -
<hellcattrav> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Browser_will_not_start_up#Linux-specific_problems  would the first one possibly  be a solution
<dr_willis> hellcattrav,  the only things ive seen lately that crash firefox is flash issues.  - you could run the browser from a terminal and see if any error messages show up.
<echosyp> reinstalling can fix things in linux
<echosyp> but thats not what im here about
<echosyp> anyone know why hostap drivers don't recognize my card, and wlan-ng drivers won't let me configure it
<dr_willis> echosyp,  i wouldent bet on it.  but thats enough on that topic.
<snake> how can i see what version of kubuntu i am using
<echosyp> good question
<underdog5004> uname --help
<dr_willis> theres a /etc/lsb_release file perhaps?
<dr_willis> uname gives the kernel version
<underdog5004> can't remember which one...lol
<Jucato> snake: lsb_release -a
<Jucato> underdog5004: that's for the kernel
<surgy> anyone know of any resume builder tools?
<BluesKaj> hellcattrav, try the command in the terminal ...it can't hurt , I don't think
<underdog5004> I thought you could do release as well?
<echosyp> uname shows kernel info
<echosyp> won't show you what version of kubuntu you are using
<echosyp> not just kernel info
<echosyp> but you get hte point
<underdog5004> my bad
<dr_willis> i though tht MOTD on the console showed the versions...
<underdog5004> lol, I'm reading through uname --help right now...I was wrong...
<echosyp> it happens
<underdog5004> yep
<echosyp> so uh...
<underdog5004> to me, a lot!
<echosyp> anyone know why hostap drivers don't recognize my card, and wlan-ng drivers won't let me configure it
<surgy> hello dr_willis how are you?
<dr_willis> Been playing Marrowind:obolvian today :)
<dr_willis> goofing off all day
<surgy> awsome game
<snake> how can i install synaptic
<surgy> kudos
<snake> how can i install synaptic
<dr_willis> same as you install any other program
<echosyp> apt-get install synaptic
<echosyp> ?
<dr_willis> fire up package manager, or use apt-get
<snake> i cant get it
<surgy> snake: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<underdog5004> heh, I installed beryl for my nvidia geforce2 go card...it only has 16Mb RAM, but it does everything...I just can't use my system for anything useful, cause there's not enough ram to store application GUI data as well as the "cube" lol
<snake> i cant get it
<echosyp> sucks
<echosyp> someone fix my wifi card, i'll brb
<dr_willis> !info synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic: Graphical package manager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.57.11ubuntu12 (edgy), package size 1032 kB, installed size 5420 kB
<surgy> !repos | snake
<ubotu> snake: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<echosyp> someone get me unbanned from #ubuntu
<snake> Package synaptic is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<snake> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<snake> is only available from another source
<snake> E: Package synaptic has no installation candidate
<dr_willis> try an apt-get update and apt-get upgrade , then install it.
<underdog5004> snake, you need to enable other repos
<makuseru> when i try to play a avi or wmv in konqueror it says i need the "netscape plugin" what exactly is it i need? and where can i get it?
<dr_willis> makuseru,  theres a mplayer-plugin for the browsers
<dr_willis> !find mplayer
<ubotu> Found: kmplayer-base, kmplayer-konq-plugins, kmplayer, kmplayer-doc, mozilla-mplayer (and 6 others)
<makuseru> mplayer works fine in FF
<dr_willis> kmplayer-konq-plugins - looks promising
<makuseru> getting it now
<surgy> imop it should be part of the basic install for adept to update and upgrade the entire system before anything else is done
<hellcattrav> dr_willis:  yeah someone pointed me towards a fix, but idon't know anything bout .tar, or using it once ive dl'd to the desktop.....
<dr_willis> hellcattrav,  whats the fix supposed to fix?
<snake> <underdog5004> snake, you need to enable other repos
<snake> i enabled
<snake> all repos
<snake> and it says the same thing
<underdog5004> sudo apt-get update
<underdog5004> that's letting apt know that you've got new repos
<underdog5004> ^^ @ snake ^^
<hellcattrav> dr_willis: in the link i posted earlier   its under linux specific problems, ownership-  might that be a solution?
<snake> i enabled
<snake> all repos
<snake> and it says the same thing
<hellcattrav> someone said something bout a .tar, but idon't know what to do anything besides downloading it to the desktop
<hellcattrav> http://flashblock.mozdev.org/  like i said i don't know anything bout .tar files
<dr_willis> flashblock is a mozilla firefox extension that blocks flash media from playing untill its clicked on.,
<dr_willis> clicking on http://downloads.mozdev.org/flashblock/flashblock-1.5.unstable.xpi     'should' have firefox install it.
<BluesKaj> !tar.gz
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<dr_willis> of course if flash is crashing your browser - you may want to install the latest flash player/plugins..
<hellcattrav> it asks me what program i want to run it...
<hellcattrav> yeah but its complicated and im trying to find an answer, or at least explicit directions not several ways to do it(which is great, but now im tired of it and just 1 solution will do)
<underdog5004> snake, you did a sudo apt-get update?
<BluesKaj> hellcattrav, did you look above  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<dr_willis> hellcattrav,  im not sure we understand what you are really trying to do.
<BluesKaj> he's trying to install firefox
<hellcattrav> get firefox to work-- mainly actaully work with yahoo,
<dr_willis> You mean the main yahoo.com web page crashes firefox ?
<hellcattrav> yes sir
<snake> underdog
<snake> yes
<dr_willis> Im not seeing any Flash media on yahoo.com main page.. let me reload
<snake> i did it and no result
<snake> it says the same thing
<hellcattrav> bollacks then maybe its not flash? at this point i don't know what could be causing the problem
<dr_willis> I just installed that flashblock plugin, and the yahoo page has nothing being blocked.
<dr_willis> onlyu thing i notice on the paste is a few javascripts i think
<soulrider> have you tried Opera ?
<hellcattrav> yes i have, opera works fine
<soulrider> ahh
<soulrider> i prefer Opera
<hellcattrav> but i like firefox...and at this point i would like to see whats caused me 2 weeks worth of hassle
<hellcattrav> why?
<BluesKaj> did you try Konqueror hellcattrav
<hellcattrav> yep, don't like it as much
<soulrider> hellcattrav: have you tried purging FF and reisntalling ?
<hellcattrav> not purging
<hellcattrav> how do i do that?
<soulrider> purge it
<soulrider> sudo aptitude purge firefox
<hellcattrav> ok
<soulrider> but
<soulrider> wait
<hellcattrav> but...
<soulrider> it may delete bookmarks and stuff like that
<hellcattrav> waiting....
<soulrider> so back them up
<hellcattrav> ive no bookmarks in ff yet, not using em till i get it to work
<Uberuxterm> hey guys quick question, what would be the best WM to use on 466mhz/512ram 14gb hd system?
<dr_willis> make a new user.. see if their firefox messes up
<BluesKaj> soulrider, i think it may be his only solution since he insatlled FF before KDE
<matrix> is there a 3d desktop solution for ubuntu considered stable or default?
<hellcattrav> but in installed Kubuntu first
<Jucato> none
<soulrider> Uberuxterm: nice RAM but the processor is a bit slow, i suggets you try XFCE or Fluxbox
<dr_willis> matrix,  none that i would consider stable. :)
<Jucato> matrix: none. no stable, no default
<Uberuxterm> soulrider Roger
<hellcattrav> unless its cos ive got firefox in windows....
<soulrider> Uberuxterm: good luck!
<matrix> will it be in the next release or do we have to wait longer?
<Uberuxterm> soulrider Im kinda new, how would i uninstall stuff like gnome?
<soulrider> hellcattrav: just try purging and installing
<soulrider> Uberuxterm: you dont need to
<dr_willis> or move the .firefox or .mozilla dir.
<Uberuxterm> soulrider takes too much space? 500mb
<soulrider> you can select the WM before you log in
<Jucato> matrix: not in the next release. and it all depends on whether compiz or beryl gets stable enough to be included in the 7.10 release
<Uberuxterm> soulrider but the space issue
<soulrider> fluxbox is friggin tiny
<soulrider> and XFCE is quite small too
<soulrider> dont you worry
<Uberuxterm> soulrider ok but if i use those i wont need gnome so how would i remove
<dwidmann> hellcattrav: Still working on that firefox problem eh? Perhaps it would be worth your time to give Konqueror or Opera a try?
<hellcattrav> first i had Kubuntu, and then i tried to get firefox but it was crashing and then i got ubuntu-desktop and ive since tried reinstalling firefox several times since then, so at this point i will try to purge  and install it
<soulrider> to uninstall gnome i think by doing "sudoa ptitude remove gnome" is enough
<Uberuxterm> ok
<dr_willis> assuming you installed gnome wth appitude
<Uberuxterm> apt-get?
<hellcattrav> dwidmann: ive got opera, if i can't get FF to work i will use opera but now im motivated to try to find out why its doing this
<kubuntu> algum brasileiro?
<soulrider> Uberuxterm: aptitude is a bit better than apt-get
<soulrider> !br | kubuntu
<ubotu> kubuntu: pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Uberuxterm> soulrider can i  still use the command u gave?
<soulrider> sure
<soulrider> Uberuxterm: to remove GNOME, you can use "sudo aptitude remove gnome" or " sudo apt-get remove gnome"
<Uberuxterm> ok
<Uberuxterm> hx
<Uberuxterm> thx
<soulrider> no prob
<soulrider> if youre unsure of something, just ask
<Uberuxterm> ok:)
<pirothezero> anyone know of a guide thats like the ubuntuguide.org but for general linux? with anchored links and such
<pirothezero> general linux stuff on google is crap it seems like
<dr_willis> tldp.org :)
<dwidmann> tldp.org is great .... though it's usually pretty old
<hellcattrav> so anyone got anyideas?
<Jucato> pirothezero: http://del.icio.us/jucato/LinuxSites
<dwidmann> I mean, you know a doc is old if it's still talking about the 2.2 kernel
<Jucato> dwidmann: some of the docs are updated regularly
<dwidmann> Some
<Jucato> not everything is old/new
<dwidmann> But many of the ones I ran into looked ancient .... maybe it was just what I was looking for.
<dx11101> howcome the guarddog icon looks like some pussy beagle?
<Uberuxterm> soulrider if i do that apt-get remove gnome, it says 45.1kb disk pace will be freed, what about the 500mb it took to get installed?
<soulrider> uhm
<soulrider> that was a guess actually
<soulrider> try sudo aptitude remove gnome
<soulrider> and see if it will free up more space
<dx11101> root > super user
<soulrider> if not, let me look for a tutorial or something
<dwidmann> dx11101: pretty funny that it looks like that now that I think about it.
<soulrider> dx11101: whatch the language
<Uberuxterm> same thing... soulrider
<soulrider> Uberuxterm: hold on
<soulrider> im gonna search the forums
<Jucato> Uberuxterm: what are you trying to do?
<hellcattrav> alright so im about to give up on this FF problem, should i just forget it and go with opera...but i don't like when i have to give up
<Jucato> Uberuxterm: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde <--- something like that?
<soulrider> Uberuxterm: how about if you just reformat and install xubuntu? its an alternative that seems "cleaner" to me
<dr_willis> running firefox from a terminal dont give any info when it crashes?
<Uberuxterm> wtf is xubuntu
<dr_willis> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<mcp_> i have installed kubuntu and xubuntu desktop over ubuntu and gdmsetup does not work anymore... any idea that might solve it?
<dr_willis> ubnutu - gnome + xfce
<dx11101> Why am i paying 50 bucks a month for internet when i can buy a parabolic grid antenna and use my clueless neighbors internet?
<Uberuxterm> but thats a waste of time
<Uberuxterm> i should be able to uninstall gnome and then use fluxbox
<dwidmann> about removing gnome: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<soulrider> Uberuxterm: xubuntu is ubuntu with XFCE
<hellcattrav> dk11101: ethics?
<dr_willis> mcp_,  Uberuxterm  you can if you really wan tto..
<soulrider> ahh, youre using fluxbox, ok
<Uberuxterm> but i have to dl it, burn it, etc
<Jucato> dwidmann: look up a bit :)
<dr_willis> there was some fluxbox-ubuntu variant i thought
<dwidmann> Wait
<dwidmann> Curses
<dwidmann> And here while I was googling you had already mentioned it
<dwidmann> Bah
<Jucato> dr_willis: fluxbuntu I think :)
<dwidmann> I feel slow
<soulrider> Uberuxterm: at http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde you have what you gotta paste to remove ubuntu, thats GNOME and its apps
<Jucato> dwidmann: you're not the only one ^^^^
<Jucato> :D
<Uberuxterm> ok
* dwidmann remembers to bookmark aysiu's site this time around
<dr_willis> install fluxbox. and loging to it  instead of gnome or kde, or whatever...
<soulrider> dr_willis: he wants to get rid of GNOME becaus ehe needs the space
<soulrider> Uberuxterm: i have to tell you, fluxbox can be a bit different
<soulrider> the interface is different
<soulrider> and you need to do some manual configuration
<dr_willis> theres some 'remove gnome under ubuntu' web site i recall :) but never used it.
<dx11101> cant dr willis use knoppix live cd and gparted to resize his partition bigger?
<dr_willis> dx11101,  he could..
<dwidmann> Jucato: oh well, at least if I have to be slow at everything else .... at least I'm a god of speed in video games, that always makes me feel better.
<hellcattrav> dr_willis, souldrider:  anyone got ideas, im about to give up with FF
<mcp_> dr willis: gdmsetup has been reported as broken for a long time, but the silutions mentioned in the forums do not simply work
<Admiral_Chicago> hellcattrav: firefox?
<hellcattrav> yeah
<Admiral_Chicago> hellcattrav: what are you trying to do
* Admiral_Chicago waves to his main man
<dr_willis> hellcattrav,  other then running firefox from a terminal and see ing any sort of error messages when it crashes.. i cant think of where to begin.
<Uberuxterm> soulrider ok now it says 680mb will be freed :)
<hellcattrav> i don't know how to explain it.... but it crashes when i try to view yahoo
<Uberuxterm> soulrider should i go ahead with it
<dwidmann> hellcattrav: What version of Firefox do you have installed ..... definitely try another :)
<soulrider> Uberuxterm: before removing, log into fluxbox
<soulrider> and then remove
<soulrider> but now that i think of IT
<hellcattrav> i ran it from the console but no one could come to any conclusion so im loathe to try again for fear of the same results
<dx11101> is vmware free for linux?
<soulrider> maybe XFCE is more friendly for you
<Admiral_Chicago> hellcattrav: #ubuntu-mozillateam I can help you there
<dr_willis> dx11101,  there are free versions of the vmware player and vmware server
<dr_willis> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<hellcattrav> version 2.0.0.1
<hellcattrav> ok
<dwidmann> dx11101: free as in $$
<dx11101> im going to use vmware in kubuntu to run ubuntu
<superlinux> hello i got a problem i installed w32 and rest but everytime i try to see a video on web tells me no vide what plugins to i neaD?
<soulrider> lol dx11101
<superlinux> couse i got all flash java w32 and rest
<dx11101> actually i want to get my hand dirty with some BSD
<hellcattrav> admiral_chicago: Im in the other channel
<superlinux> any one knows the plugins or codecs we nead to see videos online?
<mcp_> superlinux: go and get automatix or easyubuntu
<dx11101> wow vmware is availible on apt-get
<superlinux> they told me automatix breaks the os
<dx11101> thank you god
<Uberuxterm> soulrider im in kDE removing gnome.
<Uberuxterm> lol
<superlinux> what's easyubuntu?
<soulrider> lol Uberuxterm
<Uberuxterm> lmao
<Uberuxterm> :D
<dr_willis> dx11101,  thats vmware player.
* dr_willis advises against using Easyubuntu or automatix
<dwidmann> !easyubuntu > superlinux
<soulrider> Uberuxterm: i think its better if you install xubuntu-desktop and then remove all GNOME and all KDE
<dx11101> easyubuntu is the prequel of N00bUntu
<mcp_> they both do the same: they help you find and install the required packages
<superlinux> i remember there's a all in 1 plugin or codec called rplayer something like on mandriva and pclinuxos i installed it and was able to see any video on web
<Jucato> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Jucato> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<superlinux> im not using automatix
<superlinux> breaks up my system
<Admiral_Chicago> i'd suggest not using either of those
<Admiral_Chicago> for that reason
<Uberuxterm> soulrider how come i cant find XFCE in packages?
<Jucato> !info xfce
<ubotu> Package xfce does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<dx11101> man i though apt-get made life easy and now we have automatrixes?
<superlinux> admiral can u tell me what i nead to see the videos online?
<Jucato> !info xfce4 | Uberuxterm
<ubotu> uberuxterm: xfce4: meta-package for xfce4 dependencies. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.90.2 (edgy), package size 4 kB, installed size 48 kB
<soulrider> Uberuxterm: install xubuntu-desktop
<superlinux> it was something like rplayer all plugins some thing like that
<dr_willis> dx11101,  automatix can cause mopre problems then it fix's
<Uberuxterm> k
<Uberuxterm> let this finish (uninstall) its gonne take awhle i can tell
<superlinux> hello drwillis
<dx11101> apt-get install reallycoolstuffkthx
<soulrider> lol k
<dr_willis> these fancy scripts are going too far...
<superlinux> ok i explain my problem im not able to see 90% of videos on web iw as able to see whit mandriva or pclinuxos installing some thing called like rplayer or mplayer all plugins
<superlinux> can u tell me dr willis what i nead here?
<dx11101> marcromedia flash player
<superlinux>  i got that
<superlinux> plug in for firefox to 9
<dx11101> o ooh
<dx11101> lemmie think how i did it
<Admiral_Chicago> superlinux: what browser?
<dx11101> cause it didnt work for me out of the box either
<dr_willis> superlinux,  depends on the videos a great deal. you proberly need the flash player for many sites (youtube) then the mplayer package and codecs, and the mplayer plugin for the browser
<superlinux> firefox
<Jucato> superlinux: try installing mozilla-mplayer
<dx11101> i think firefox needs a flash plugin
<dr_willis> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Admiral_Chicago> mplayer-plugin and flash 9 for linux
<Jucato> !mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.31-1 (edgy), package size 467 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<superlinux> i got all that
<superlinux> let me check better brb
<dx11101> then your DOOMED
<dx11101> lol j/k
<dx11101> use wine to run internet explorer
* dr_willis yanks on dx11101 's ear
<dx11101> ;)
<dx11101> i remember i had this problem two weeks ago and i fixed it somehow
<dx11101> yeah
<superlinux> what's the command to see what version of flash player i got?
<dx11101> all i did was install flashplayer-mozilla
<dr_willis> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<underdog5004> superlinux, just type about:plugins in firefox address bar
<dx11101> if you add the non-free universe repositories you can find something called flashplugin-nonfree but i dont know if thats a fix
<Admiral_Chicago> superlinux: apt-cache policy flashplayer-nonfree
<jaime> Hola
<dx11101> hola, como estas, muy bien, y tu?
<jaime> Muy bien
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dx11101> Vamos a la IRC en Espanol por favor
<jaime> Un saludo muy especial a toda la comunidad Linux en especial a la de Ubuntu
<dx11101> Mi Computadora Es muy cacada porque no tengo memorio
<Jucato> hm....
<superlinux> ok i got everything but im able still to view moast of videos on web it's strange couse whit mandrive and pclinuxos i just installed rplayer some thing all plugins and i was able to see everything
<superlinux> hi jucato
<superlinux> so i can't understand what im missing hre
<superlinux> here*
<dx11101> maybe you should try installing mplayer
<dx11101> to get codecs
* Jucato goes for lunch
<superlinux> i did
<dx11101> crap
<superlinux> i got everything so can't understand
<Jucato> first try to determine what format the video is in. it might be a flash video, in which case mplayer won't play it
<superlinux> apt-cache policy flashplayer-nonfree this command tells me can't fid it
* Jucato really goes now
<dx11101> do you have all the kdemultimedia packages?
<Jucato> it means it's not installed super
<Jucato> it means it's not installed superlinux
<Jucato> er
<Jucato> flashplugin-nonfree
<dx11101> you havent apt-get install superlinux yet
<superlinux> jucato they are normal web videos i was able to see whit pclinuxos and mandriva
<Jucato> not flashplayer-nonfree
<superlinux> everything
<superlinux> strange couse i installed from adpet
<superlinux> plus mozilla installed if for me before
<superlinux> so how can that be possible?
<dx11101> do you have kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins    ????
<superlinux> ill see
<dx11101> also you could try installing VLC media player for more codecs
<superlinux> done that
<superlinux> can't wait pclinuxos is out and rest will be hisotry
<superlinux> history*
<superlinux> just wait 2007 and see
<dx11101> thats all linux needed
<dx11101> another distro
<Melchiorre> superlinux: do the videos work in konqueror?
<superlinux> ill try
<superlinux> i got even those kdemultimedia btw
<superlinux> http://www.channelchooser.com/
<superlinux> this is what im trying to look at
<superlinux> worked whit every distro strange
<dx11101> Kubuntu is to debian what madriva is to pclinuxos
<dx11101> nothing radical
<dx11101> *mandriva
<superlinux> on konqueror it works crazy
<reldruh> hi. I just installed ndiswrapper and my wireless card seems to be working fine. I can see networks, but when I try to connect to one it fails. ndiswrapper doesn't report any issues, though. Any advice?
<Uberuxterm> soulrider i did install xubuntu 480mb space,, is this ko
<Uberuxterm> ok/
<soulrider> ok
<soulrider> now, log into XFCE
<superlinux> ahah how can it be on konqueror it works
<Melchiorre> superlinux: it works for me - it uses the kaffeine plugin - you could try that...
<dx11101> i did a apt-get install viruskiller and my system worked better
<superlinux> ok thanx
<superlinux> whit firefox right?
<superlinux> present for everyone http://www.channelchooser.com/
<Melchiorre> reldruh: what are you using to try to connect to networks? Wireless assistant?
<superlinux> melchiorre u where refering to firefox right ?
<superlinux> whit that plugin
<superlinux> couse now works just on conqueror
<Melchiorre> superlinux: yes
<superlinux> ok thanx  1000
<otgonoo> can anyone please help me on "Hula"
<superlinux> im installing it to see melchiorre
<dx11101> superlinux do you get video on channelchooser?
<superlinux> do u know once i got new themes from kopete how  to install em Melchiorre?
<superlinux> ill try now whit this kaffeine plugin i install brb
<Melchiorre> superlinux: no idea bout kopete, sorry
* Ropechoborra Bye!
<superlinux> no still dosen't work on firefox damn
<superlinux> but it's so strange
<superlinux> i got everything possible
<Melchiorre> :/
<dx11101> what site doesnt work for you superlinux
<superlinux> everyone ahah
<dx11101> youtube and googlevideo?
<superlinux> cant' see 90% of videos on firefox
<superlinux> so strange
<superlinux> they do
<superlinux> but the rest don't and they should
<superlinux> Melchiorre can see em
<superlinux> and on every distro they went so strange
<dx11101> http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/07/02/25/2110219.shtml - this is noteworthy
<dx11101> vote KUBUNTU!
<dx11101> novel is biased to SUSE
* dr_willis finds it hard to belive that ANYTHING on slashdot is noteworthy
<Melchiorre> superlinux: when looking at this site: http://www.channelchooser.com/ do you see the flash intro thing that loads straight away?
<superlinux> i see it says no video
<jfk55555> does anyone know about an overheating problem kubuntu has on laptops
<superlinux> can u give me command to check if i got flashplayer even if i installed from adept and firefox
<Melchiorre> what about when you click on one of the video links?
<superlinux> same
<dx11101> channelchooser doesnt work in linux if you do a simple google search, channelchooser linux
<dx11101> people say it doesnt work in linux
<Melchiorre> dx11101: it works for me...
<dx11101> it works or you made it work?
<Melchiorre> it works
<dx11101> how
<jfk55555> Overheating problem???
<Melchiorre> well I probably made it work somehow, but not intentionally...
<superlinux> brb
<superlinux> thanx for help
<Melchiorre> dx11101: the flash player works as normal to play the flash thing, and when I want to watch a channel, it uses the Kaffeine launcher plugin
<Melchiorre> superlinux: no worries :-)
<dx11101> ahhh its trying to use xine
<dx11101> i dont remember installing xine
<dr_willis> In soviet russia xine installs you!
<Melchiorre> hahaha
<jay> sound doesn't work all of a sudden.. how do I tourbleshoot?
<jay> PCM and Master channels unmuted and at max from alsamixer
<Melchiorre> jay: I'm no expert, but were you doing anything different when it stopped working?
<jay> nothin? it just happens every now and then
<jay> mosttimes a reboot fixes it, but not this time
<Melchiorre> do you have any other OS's installed that you can boot into and see if it's a hardware problem?
<dx11101> jay: make sure your volume control hasnt muted anything and that all your mixers are not at zero
<jay> it'll work in windows
<jay> alsamixer says everything's maxed out.. pCM and master
<dx11101> are you using onboard audio?
<jay> so too says kmix
<jay> yeah
<jay> laptop
<dx11101> ac 97?
<jay> inspiron 9400
<jay> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<dx11101> the sound worked and then it broke?
<jay> sometimes I boot up and have no sound
<jay> doesn't stop workin in the middle of a session
<dx11101> did you go into switches on kmix?
<jay> yeah
<jay> there's a yellow orb thingy that is selected
<dx11101> do a apt-get install alsamixergui
<jay> I use alasmixer from the console and it says everything's maxed
<jay> 1 sec
<dx11101> maybe kmix sux
<dx11101> in kmix do you have iec958 playback enabled?
<jay> alll maxed there too
<jay> yeah i do
<dx11101> crap
<dx11101> i have no idea what your problem could be
<jay> how do i check if alsa modules are loaded?
<dx11101> just go into adept
<dx11101> on the search type alsa
<dx11101> and you should have the base installed right?
<jay> loaded, not installed
<jay> yeah
<jay> i do
<dx11101> howabout the utils?
<jay> ii  alsa-base                          1.0.11-5ubuntu1                    ALSA driver configuration files
<jay> un  alsa-headers                       <none>                             (no description available)
<jay> ii  alsa-oss                           1.0.11-1                           ALSA wrapper for OSS applications
<jay> ii  alsa-tools-gui                     1.0.11-1                           GUI based ALSA utilities for specific hardware
<jay> ii  alsa-utils                         1.0.11-6ubuntu2                    ALSA utilities
<jay> un  alsa-xmms                          <none>                             (no description available)
<jay> ii  alsamixergui                       0.9.0rc2-1-9                       graphical soundcard mixer for ALSA soundcard driver
<crimsun> ack
<crimsun> please use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<jay> sorry
<jay> I have no idea y it's acting up
<jay> I have alsa-utils in /etc/init.d
<dx11101> it must be a compatibility problem with the drivers
<jay> doubt it, it was workin 20 mins ago
<crimsun> jay: pastebin all the required info from wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<jay> I had 2 reboot tho
<dx11101> i dont know how to do this but i would try compiling the driver instead of using binaries
<crimsun> please don't recommend people recompile drivers
<jay> how do I check if the alsa modules are loaded into the kernel?
<crimsun> lsmod |grep ^snd
<crimsun> jay: not to rush you, but my time is limited this evening. Please hurry.
<jay> paste bin that?
<crimsun> jay: no, all the info requested from wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<dx11101> could be a hardware conflict
<underdog5004> yay, getautomatix.com is back up.
<dx11101> my paintball gun is automatix
<crimsun> jay: when you've finished, tell us the URL.
<jay> cuont down to 10
<jay> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7604/
<crimsun> the infamous 9200
<crimsun> these HDA codecs are driving me up the wall
<crimsun> jay: mute 'IEC958'
<anees> hi uboto
<anees> i want to download sun-java6-jdk and jre
<anees> how can I do so?
<anees> I want to download via terminal
<anees> anybody help me plz
<jack_> hi, is there a del.icio.us add-on for the konqueror?
<anees> anybody help me plz
<anees> I want to download something via terminal
<anees> how can I do
<posingaspopular> anees: sudo apt-get install
<anees> no dear
<anees> I don't want to install
<anees> i want to download locally
<posingaspopular> ....
<posingaspopular> beats me
<anees> :)
<hitmanWilly> anees, do you know the location?
<esaym> anyone know how much data a cdr can hold if overburning is enabled?
<anees> no
<`Z`> hi
<anees> it is sun-java6-jdk
<anees> and sun-java6-jre
<anees> i want to download both of them
<anees> how can
<hitmanWilly> anees, wget will pull something off of a URL if you know what it is
<anees> yes i know about wget
<anees> but is it poosible to download by apt-get
<nixternal> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-jre
<anees> nixternal i want to download locally
<anees> i don't want to install them
<nixternal> anees: do you want the source or the .deb files?
<anees> yes
<jay> %c4crimsun.. any luck?
<Melchiorre> anees: use sudo apt-get -d and it will download, but not install
<jay> $crimsun... any luck?
<nixternal> annen: what Melchiorre just said :)
<anees> Melchiorre thanx dear
<jay> crimsun, any luck?
<nixternal> err
<Melchiorre> anees: you're welcome :-)
<nixternal> anees: apt-get source filename   <-- to get the source
<nixternal> you alright there jay :)
<crimsun> jay: I'm awaiting your feedback.
<jay> was determined to get it right
<jay> alright crimsun, appreciate it
<anees> Melchiorre dear I m unable to do it
<anees> can u plz tell me the command
<anees> I want to download sun-java6-jre and jdk
<Melchiorre> anees: sudo apt-get install -d sun-java6-jre jdk should do it
<hitmanWilly> i dont think java 6 is in the repos yet
<Melchiorre> annes: that will download the debs to /var/cache/apt/archives ... you can get them there
<anees> thanx Melchiorre
<Melchiorre> :-)
<crystufer2000> Okay, how do I unmount a smb share?
<crystufer2000> nevermind
<crystufer2000> It did it itself.
<Melchiorre> lol
<crystufer2000> But I can't seem to put a space in my fstab and still have it work.
<yuriy> what happened to the always use this action for this type of file option?
<yuriy> er sry i guess that's more of a ubuntu+1 question
<Melchiorre> yuriy: if it's a Gnome question, then yes
<crystufer2000> Yuri! Shoujo Ai!!!
<crystufer2000> Yay!
<yuriy> nope, kde
<yuriy> Melchiorre^
<crazy_penguin> Good morning to all!
<Melchiorre> Morning!
<Melchiorre> yuriy: you mean the always open this file with this application option?
<yuriy> Melchiorre: yeah
<crystufer2000> Okay, found it.
<crystufer2000> For the record, to insert a space in fstab, one inserts \040 in it's place.
<Melchiorre> yuriy: it's still there for me... if you right click a file, go Open with -> Other There's a tickbox for 'Remember application association for this type of file'
<yuriy> Melchiorre: what kde are you on?
<yuriy> version
<Melchiorre> 3.5.6
<yuriy> hmm :-\
<nixternal> yuriy: I have it here in Feisty as well
<yuriy> Melchiorre: oh it's there for an associated file. but for a file with no associations the check box is not there
<anees> Melchiorre I used the command to download jre
<nixternal> ahh
<anees> it completed
<anees> but where it is saved
<anees> I am unable to find the downloaded file
<yuriy> in particular a .blend file. and that's another bug, it should be associated with blender
<Melchiorre> anees: /var/cache/apt/archives
<anees> ok thanx
<Melchiorre> yuriy: hmmm.... I have no idea...
<NightBird> hm... so when my kubuntu install goes to sleep, then wakes up, it starts to draw the 'this computer has been locked, please put in the password', but then locks up.  The mouse still works, but I can't kill the x server or switch to other terminals..
<NightBird> any idea whats going on?
<dwidmann> Hmm, that doesn't seem to be working right :(
<NightBird> the sleep thing? yeah...
<NightBird> er... hibernate... or whatever you want to call it..
* dwidmann forgot that he was supposed to keep his internal monologues internal
<NightBird> dwidmann: don't say them out loud... or type them
<dwidmann> Sorry, practically an instinctive response for me anymore ^^;
<NightBird> :P
<NightBird> that's alright
* dwidmann was referring to how the amarok sidebar in konqueror seems to not want to work 100% correctly
<bordy> Heyo folks
<dwidmann> hi bordy
<bordy> had a bit of a silly question, only slightly related to kubuntu. I am in the process of switching off my xp partition completely, but am worried my stupid ipod won't read the files the same in amarok (different file paths and all)
<bordy> anyone know?
* NightBird tries something..
<NightBird> woo it worked...
* NightBird tries the normal way...
* dwidmann lives in the stone ages, using plasticy disks and the like
<NightBird> hm... the script worked fine... the normal suspend method didn't..
<hitmanWilly> bordy, amarok reads ipods fine if you have the plugin for it, unless the stuff is DRM'd
<NightBird> well... the script works alright, so I guess I'll just have to use that instead...
* NightBird suspends his laptop overnight to see how it works out..
<aztex> hola
<NightBird> yo
<aztex> ?????
<NightBird> hi
<aztex> ke onda
<aztex> estoy calando esto
<aztex> psssss
<aztex> sta algo raro es como un chat
<aztex> ??????
<Jucato> !es  | aztex
<ubotu> aztex: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ghetek> is there a way to get my google calendar to sync with my korganize? i want it to have live 2 way sync. is that possible?
<mrbig> hey all i just installed kubuntu on my labtop
<mrbig> i have a ATI 200M video card
<mrbig> is there anyway or any need to update it, i would like to install beryl if possible
<Dr_willis> I would have to say give it up.. :)
<Dr_willis> it aint got the power to do beryl
<Dr_willis> my laptop has a 200m - tested it with some live cd's - it can barely do it.
<mrbig> ok
<mrbig> well thanks for the advice then lol
<Dr_willis> the fact the fglrx drivers worked.. amazed me. :)
<mrbig> is there anything i can add to it to make it look and act better lol
<snake> apt-get update
<mrbig> like somewhat imitate beryl stuff
<snake> problem
<mrbig> im doing a dist-upgrade
<mrbig> right now
<Gtwy> having issues with my i810 video card in my notebook... http://gtwy.net/xorg.conf <= my config   http://gtwy.net/xorg.log <= log of it failing
<Dr_willis> That Metiss (mettis) desktop enhancemne on that mandriva live cd - had some nice features and dident overload the video card. :)
<Dr_willis> i forget the name.. Mettis or metiss..
<Jucato> Metisse
<Jucato> you dropped the 'e'...
<NightBird> hm...
* Jucato picks it up
* NightBird wonders how to submit his findings for future users... I guess the ubuntu laptop thing would be best..
<snake> apt-get update problem
<snake> repos problem
<snake> plz help
* Minataku sneaks in and knocks over a crate of question marks [?]  ?????????????????
<Minataku> Oops
* Minataku cleans them up
<snake> repos problem
<snake> plz help
<SolidSource> snake: have you tried "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Jucato> snake: please state your problem?
<Jucato> we can't read your mind, nor see your computer :D
<snake> :P
<snake> sorry
<snake> i mean
<Darkkish> how do i mount something?
<snake> i have installed first kubuntu 6.10
<Jucato> if the error message have lots of lines, use pastebin
<snake> and i cant download updates
<snake> now i have 6.01
<snake> the same problem
<Jucato> 6.01?
<snake> dapper
<Jucato> there is no 6.01
<Jucato> 6.06.1
<snake> yes :P
<snake> my fault
<Darkkish> please help me
<Darkkish> how do you mount things
<Darkkish> i need to mount something in liveCD to make sure there aren't any important files before i format
<Jucato> snake: anyway, the problem might be with your sources.list file, not your installation
<NightBird> Darkkish, it might already be mounted... have you checked?
<snake> i have make anything
<snake> source-o-matic
<Jucato> snake: you used source-o-matic?
<snake> i used it after
<Darkkish> NightBird duh i checked, i wouldn't be here if it weas mounted
<Jucato> snake: what errors do you get when you use "sudo apt-get update"?
<Darkkish> my mnt folder is empty
<snake> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/Release.gpg  Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out
<NightBird> Darkkish: yeah, I figured, just checking..
<NightBird> well, I'm going to bed
<Darkkish> yeah
<NightBird> night!
<Darkkish> well the command is like sudo mount somethingrather somethingelserather
<NightBird> sudo mount <device> <directory>
<NightBird> I think
<NightBird> you could pull up the man page on it
<Jucato> snake: ok hold on a sec..
<snake> ok
<NightBird> Darkkish: yeah, mount <device> <directory>
<Darkkish> so
<Darkkish> mount / mnt
<NightBird> ....no...
<Darkkish> mount / /mnt
<Darkkish> well i'm new to linux
<NightBird> mount /dev/<dev> /mnt/<directory>
<Jucato> snake: not really sure, but are you using a proxy or something?
<Darkkish> and in a hurry
<Darkkish> ok
<snake> no
<NightBird> where dev is the harddrive(hda1, hda2, etc... maybe also hdb1, hdb2 etc...)
<snake> i am sure. i am not behind a proxy
<Jucato> hm..
<Jucato> not really sure what could be wrong. :(
<snake> you know what
<snake> i have to days trying
<snake> and always goes wrong
<_6StringKng_> so I installed vista, how would I go about mouting the hdd thats on, and have it auto mount like my xp partiton?
<_6StringKng_> that its on*
<smaggard> hey
<yknott> _6StringKng_: add the corresponding parameters to the /etc/fstab file;
<_6StringKng_> ok
<yknott> _6StringKng_: do you know the device and partition where windows is?
<_6StringKng_> yes
<_6StringKng_> hd/dev/hdb1
<ForgeAus> hey all :)
<yknott> _6StringKng_: ok and do you know the filesystem (fat32 or ntfs)?
<_6StringKng_> ntfs
<NightBird> hm... xGL seemed to be alright with going to sleep then waking up later... that's good..
<_6StringKng_> it auto mounts my xp partition, but I guess thats because I had XP installed before I installed Kubuntu
<ForgeAus> hmmm how do I protect my fstab from being emptied?
<_6StringKng_> and I edited grub/menu.lst and added vista to it just fine, boots fine
<yknott> _6StringKng_: yeah so if you copy that line from the /etc/fstab file, you can change the device to the one you mentioned, /dev/hdb1 and change the mount point to the mount point for vistia
<yknott> so then the /etc/fstab, add an entry such as   /dev/hdb1       /mnt/windows        ntfs
<yknott> so then the /etc/fstab, add an entry such as   /dev/hdb1       /mnt/windows        ntfs             user,auto          0             0
<Dr_willis> Defacto NTFS (and works for Vfat as well) guide for your Fstab/mounting of NTFS partitions -->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<_6StringKng_> ok
<Dr_willis> that url is good to read/bookmark for future ntfs mounting information. :)
<yknott> Dr_willis: ;)
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  emptied? what is emptying it?
<NightBird> I updated to 2.6.17-11... if I wanted to remove kernel 2.6.17-10, what should I do?
<ForgeAus> I wish I knew
<ForgeAus> all I know is sometimes when I log in its blanked out to 0 bytes!
<hitmanWilly> NightBird, it'll show up as a package in synaptic
<hitmanWilly> NightBird, just kill it from there
<MobsterLobster> i want to use Kubuntu on XP with VMware but cant be bothered with the 700mb download. what bit of VMware do i have to download to use my Kubuntu CD?
<ForgeAus> its not a bit of vmware that you need
<ForgeAus> for kubuntu anyhow
<MobsterLobster> well what vmware program do i need?
<ForgeAus> you need either the server or player (or workstation?) version of vmware
<ForgeAus> I recommend server because I know that one and it gives you more options to make VM's and stuff
<sean_> So when's the USB going to be fixed in feisty?
<ForgeAus> players small but you can't do much with it
<Dr_willis> 700mb download? vmware server is like 100mb...
<sean_> It's a bit annoying having to switch my external usb hdd on and off each time I reboot
<MobsterLobster> 700 for a zip file that is vmware and ubuntu
<Dr_willis> MobsterLobster,  where you gettting that from?
<yknott> o so an "appliance"?
<yknott> off of vmware?
<yknott> .com
<Dr_willis> there may be a vmware-appliance that is the preinstalled disrto
<MobsterLobster> all i want to do is use Kubuntu not much else
<Dr_willis> but that still needs the vmware-player
<Dr_willis> vmware-server can create new vm sessions and let you isstall whatever os ya want in the sessions
<MobsterLobster> nope i think all i need is player than
* NightBird attempts to enable beryl again...and finds another white screen.... ok then...
<NightBird> apparently one of the recent updates didn't play nicely..
<Dr_willis> the vmware-appliance is designed to use the player.. you may not be able to tweak it much
<_6StringKng_> so I mounted the drive, how do i make it to where I can acces and not just root?
<_6StringKng_> access*
<MobsterLobster> noob question - if i use player will it reinstall the OS every time or will always be there
<Dr_willis> the players 'runs' the premade sessions.
<MobsterLobster> so with vmplayer i can install the OS from a CD? or will i need server?
<Dr_willis> im not sure if you can 'install' the os using the player.
<Dr_willis> I always use vmware-server
<NightBird> er... you can install the OS from a cd assuming you get it to mount the cd in the virtual machine
<Dr_willis> downloading a vmware-appluance is a 'preinstalled os'
<yknott> i use vmware-server as well; with player you cannot create virtual machines, just use existing ones
<MobsterLobster> can server create?
<Dr_willis> ya could sort of make one.. buy editing/copying  an existing one. :)
<NightBird> MobsterLobster: yeap
<Dr_willis> server has a not of nice features.
<MobsterLobster> so i will get server then will ask more
<NightBird> Dr_willis: I'm assuming you mean lot instead of not, right?
<NightBird> :P
<Dr_willis> nah.. :)
<Dr_willis> i mean knot
<astro1bill> how do log onto undernet in Konversation?
<NightBird> so, I have a script that I want to execute on system boot(it's my firewall configuration script).  How do I get it to run?
<yknott> yeah server can create; plus you could also log into server from another machine; run the virtual machines on a faster computer, but actually connect to them from a slower one
<NightBird> astro1bill, have you added the server to the list of available networks?
<astro1bill> how can I get a list of servers in konversation?
<ForgeAus> if theres a vmware appliance its probably ubuntu but doesn't take much to kubuntu-ize it
<Adydas> astro1bill: F2
<Dr_willis> last vmware-appliance i saw for ubnuntu was an older version.
<surgy> dr_willis: wanna look at something? and tell me what you think?
<astro1bill> won't the program look for available servers and give me a list to choose from, like mIRC?
<Dr_willis> surgy,  if its fast.. its 1 am here.. ready for zzzzzz...
<MobsterLobster> the free appliance is 6.10
<ForgeAus> konversation wasn't made like that astro1
<ForgeAus> but you can probably do a websearch for irc servers
<Dr_willis> astro1bill,  not all irc clients include all the irc servers out. :)
<NightBird> astro1bill, mIRC comes with a list of irc servers, it doesn't search for them :P
<Adydas> F@22222222222222
<hitmanWilly> astro1bill, if you want that, try xchat
<ForgeAus> plus theres probably irc servers even mIRC doesn't know about
<surgy> dr_willis: another time then a game i made
<ForgeAus> if you make one yourself for example
<ForgeAus> anyone can run ircd, but that doesn't mean it will be on mIRC's list!
* Dr_willis perfers irc servers that ban mirc by default. :)
<ForgeAus> Dr_Willis thats silly
<Adydas> ffs astro1bill HIT f2 and add the server to the list
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  :)
<ForgeAus> I've never seen any *nix program that rivals IRC's functionality yet...
<astro1bill> I can get some of the servers names from mIRC, but I can't figure out what to put in the server list edit box.  is it irc.undernet.com?
<ForgeAus> grr mIRC sorry
<Dr_willis> I find mIRC a boil on the backside of IRC.
<Dr_willis> :)
<hitmanWilly> astro1bill, us.undernet.org
<astro1bill> ah
<Dr_willis> i rember when it came out with the 'color text' feature a few years back.. yea.......
<ForgeAus> Dr_willis say what you like about it but I still think its an excellent client .... aside perhaps from the shareware aspect
<ForgeAus> but then even X-chat for windows is shareware now
<MobsterLobster> how much ram would Kubuntu virtual require
<Dr_willis> and having to  explain to people 'why' a Linux client cant run their mirc 'scripts' and that its not real 'programing'
<hitmanWilly> ForgeAus, which i hate
<ForgeAus> personally I happen to like the colour feature!
<Dr_willis> I use the Free versions of xchat for windows. :)
<surgy> for windows..... are you a trader? lol j/k
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis, self compiled?
<ForgeAus> lol Dr_willis god point there
<Dr_willis> hitmanWilly,  theres several sites that have them
<ForgeAus> about scripts
<MobsterLobster> im on windozes using leafchat
<Dr_willis> Plus - with xchat for windows and linux.. i can use the same config files for both.. so my channel/joins/aliasls are identical
<ForgeAus> ironically many *nix clients are scriptable, but none seem to have much gui support for it
<astro1bill> I'm really enjoying my new kubuntu computer.  this is a great os!
<ForgeAus> astro awesome :)
<posingaspopular> yes agreed
<astro1bill> If I want to get an inexpensive printer for this computer, what is a good choice?
<MobsterLobster> hows feisty going at the moment i last used it at the begining of jan
<ForgeAus> hmmm does anyone know much about interix?
<yknott> depends on if you want to print a lot
<astro1bill> just occasional.
<astro1bill> once or twice a day, maybe
<astro1bill> unfortunately, I have two new (cheap) lexmarks sitting around, new in the box.  But I have not found suitable drivers for lexmark.  (probably since they are pos's and no one wants to write drivers for them!)
<ForgeAus> will give some windows users a familiar interface
<Dr_willis> never heard of it ForgeAus . :)
<hitmanWilly> !interix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about interix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> oh well
<ForgeAus> heheh hitman its basically microsoft linux for windows!
<ForgeAus> (erm that is microsoft services for unix) 200+mb download tho
<hitmanWilly> ForgeAus, yeah, just googled it
<surgy> forgeaus: still far from the original though right?
<hitmanWilly> astro1bill, yeah lexmark support in linux is still pretty flaky
<hitmanWilly> astro1bill, the cups site has a list of compatible printers if i remember right
<ForgeAus> original? ... erm... its um the closest thing yet I've seen from microsoft to *nix
<phabrissse> hi  everybody
<bdragonmsl> I'm trying to install beryl via the script, but it won't let me do it under my user, and I don't know my root which it says I need to use to run the script.  Cany anyone help?
<NightBird> I want a script to lock my current session.... how can I do that?
<Adydas> sudo
<astro1bill> I have a working panasonic kxp1124 dot matrix printer.  How do I load the ppd file to make it work?
<bdragonmsl> tried that, didn't work
<hitmanWilly> astro1bill, here's a link to a compatibility list for printers http://www.linuxprinting.org/printer_list.cgi?make=Anyone
<NightBird> n/m, I found it...
<bdragonmsl> "/bin/bash: if [ `whoami` != "root" ] ; then echo "You must run this script as root."; else cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/so: No such file or directory"
<bdragonmsl> should I change root in the script to my username??
<Adydas> bdragonmsl: sudo
<_4strO> no
<bdragonmsl> I did that.  It still comes up with the dialogue that I just displayed
<_4strO> u should create the rep /etc/apt/so as root
<bdragonmsl> I don't know the pwd for it
<HymnToLife> ubotu, tell bdragonmsl about root | bdragonmsl, see the private message from ubotu.
<HymnToLife> (there is no root password by default)
<_4strO> bdragonmsl: think u cant install beryl without root permissions
<NightBird> there we go... suspend shuts down the network connections, locks the session, suspends the computer, then on awakening reopens the network connections
<bdragonmsl> well, during install there wasn't a prompt for a pwd for root.  So I don't know it.
<Adydas> change it
<Adydas> bdragonmsl: sudo passwd root
<Adydas> it will ask for one
<Adydas> then ask for confirmation
<Adydas> then use su and insert that password
<Adydas> tadar, your root
<_4strO> bdragonmsl: the root passwd is the the same as yours
<HymnToLife> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<HymnToLife> everyone, please read this
<HymnToLife> there is _no_ root password
<dsmith> !microsoft
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<dsmith> lol
<hitmanWilly> lol
<agabus> I'm running Ubuntu Edgy, and I'm going to install the 'kubuntu-desktop' package. just wondering how I'll access KDE after its installed? will i have an option at my login screen? or what?
<dsmith> yes
<dsmith> i run kubuntu
<agabus> dsmith - k
<dsmith> and install xubuntu / ubuntu desktops
<dsmith> i just removed then over the weekwnd
<dsmith> *weekend
<agabus> dsmith - and will all the default kubuntu art, etc come with the kubuntu-desktop packages?
<hitmanWilly> agabus, it'll install KDM which jumps into kde by default
<cntb> agabus yes
<bdragonmsl> sweetness, thanks for the help
<agabus> hitmanWilly - and what if I want to go back to gnome?
<cntb> np agabus
<dsmith> just log off and login in gdm
<hitmanWilly> agabus, it has a session selector
<surgy> agabus: you can have both installed
<agabus> k sweet
<dsmith> i had kdm, gdm, xfce
<surgy> man i gotta stop jumping in the middle of conversations :)
<dsmith> lol
<dsmith> :P
<HymnToLife> dsmith, kde != kdm
<astro1bill> well, that was certainly easier than I thought is would be.  The panansonic works perfectly!
<HymnToLife> Gnome != gdm
<dsmith> I know that!
<agabus> how big will the kubuntu-desktop packages be?
<dsmith> ~200mb
<agabus> k
<june_> !via
<HymnToLife> including dependencies
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about via - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dsmith> I just got office2003 running with crossover
<june_> !unichrome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unichrome - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HymnToLife> !fishing | june_
<ubotu> june_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<june_> HymnToLife: i tried two different ones, let it be
<dsmith> anyone running fiesty?
<HymnToLife> june_, just in case you were going to try more ;) it wouldn't have hurt to runthose two in private as well
<june_> that is true
<june_> either way, here goes an xorg restart
<surgy> ok im hitting the sack good night and thnx for the interest in my game :)
<bumzo> morning lovely kubuntu pple
<bumzo> now ... i need help on mounting my ntfs drive
<bumzo> any ideas please?
<Jucato> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<bumzo> jucato ... iwas actually thinking abt u .. lol
<bumzo> how have u been?
<Jucato> doing ok. not really knowledgeable in mounting ntfs :)
* Jucato uses the Disk & Filesystems module in System Settings
<bumzo> what is sda1?
<bumzo> !sda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sda - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SolidSource> sda is your first drive....sda1 is the first partion on the first drive
<Gtwy> any projected release date for feisty stable?
<SolidSource> april
<Jucato> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<ForgeAus> !subverison
<ForgeAus> !subversion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about subverison - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> subversion is an open source application used for revision control. It is sometimes abbreviated to svn in reference to the name of its command line interface. Look here for a Subversion How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<Gtwy> anyone in here played with xubuntu yet?
<Cugel> Maybe try #xubuntu? ;-)
<Gtwy> Cugel: meh im just looking around kubuntu's website... im actually thinking about setting up black box
<Cugel> Great idea, really.
<bumzo> sourcelist ... how do i mount it?
<bumzo> !bumzo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bumzo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> bumzo: you don't mount your sources.list
<bumzo> nooo jucato, sourclist is a user her e...am asking hin how to mount my sda drive
<Jucato> aah
<bumzo> ubotu knows nothing abt me ... lol
<Jucato> hm...
<SolidSource>  :-S
<Jucato> there's no sourcelist user here
<bumzo> oops ... i mean solid source
<bumzo> hey solidsource .... u there
<SolidSource> maybe
<bumzo> how do i mount my sda drive solidsource
<SolidSource> system control >> advanced >> Disk and Filesystem
<SolidSource> if its a ntfs...may have to install ntfs-3g
<SolidSource> or whatever its called
<ForgeAus> is easyubuntu good?
<ForgeAus> I think I got all the packages I would need/want from there already anyway...
<SolidSource> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<SolidSource> hmm
<ForgeAus> sounds like automatix
<ForgeAus> and automatix is notoriously unstable
<SolidSource> easyubuntu can cause just as many problems as automatix...they are generally the same thing
<bumzo> how do i do that solidsource
<ForgeAus> (I personally didn't have much problem with it)
<SolidSource> ForgeAus: me either
<SolidSource> bumzo: do what?
<ForgeAus> but its not like I installed the whole gamete of apps it points to
<bumzo> from drive porperties it gives me an error...
* Valroadie slaps [H5N1]  with a large trout
* Valroadie slaps ^SuRe[sl33p]  with a large trout
* Valroadie slaps _4strO with a large trout
* Valroadie slaps ___osh__ with a large trout
* Valroadie slaps _czessi with a large trout
<Jucato> O.o
<SolidSource> ok
<HymnToLife> !ops | please ban the dude
<ubotu> please ban the dude: Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, or DBO
<bumzo> Could not change permissions for /media/sda1.
<Jucato> HymnToLife: he's gone
<HymnToLife> so he doesn't come back :)
<Jucato> if he does, we'll be ready
<nalioth> Jucato: poke me if he returns, please
<nalioth> Jucato: don't wait, just PM me
<SolidSource> !ntfs-3g > bumzo
<Jucato> nalioth: should I ban him or something?
<MobsterLobster> Jucato u a mod?
<SolidSource> either that or he could be that gorilla off of George of the Jungle
<MobsterLobster> lol
<MobsterLobster> if i look his name is probably on the Kubuntu site about IRC
<SolidSource> my answer is funner
<Jucato> then truth is less funner
<Jucato> :P
<SolidSource> oh come on...I was calling you smart....hairy but smart
<Tm_T> Jucato: You, an op? Aww how cute.
<Jucato> Tm_T: pfft :P
<Jucato> you're one to speak, oh unknown one :D
<Tm_T> Jucato: You're welcome.
<morghanphoenix> what's the terminal options for setting the size of the window when it opens, making a shortcut in the kmenu for a terminal app.
<kraut> moin
<geniusvicks> My apt-get isnt working at all. Plz check this http://www.pastebin.ca/372749
<deathnote> hi.. when i plug in a new pci card after installing kubuntu
<deathnote> will it auto detect?
<deathnote> should i be able to see lspci the card?
<deathnote> or do i have to do something
<underdog5004> it should autodetect
<deathnote> should it be show under lspci ?
<deathnote> i suspecting my pci card is spoil
<deathnote> because it doesn't list out
<underdog5004> what is the card?
<deathnote> slot 3
<underdog5004> What is the cards function?
<deathnote> i have 3 slots for pci.. 3 tv cards
<deathnote> but lspci shows
<deathnote> 0000:01:00.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
<deathnote> 0000:01:01.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
<deathnote> the 3rd one is missing
<underdog5004> oooh...I don't know...maybe the card isn't supported...are they all the same?
<deathnote> they're all the same cards
<deathnote> i'll try to switch their position now
<deathnote> anyway, linux suppose to auto detect it right? no need to modprobe or whatever?
<underdog5004> right
<underdog5004> especially if the others were auto detected
<deathnote> what about the positions of the slots?
<deathnote> its fixed?
<underdog5004> I don't think it matters...
<underdog5004> udev is run on startup to detect all hardware
<underdog5004> !udev
<ubotu> udev: rule-based device node and kernel event manager. In component main, is important. Version 093-0ubuntu18.0edgy2 (edgy), package size 224 kB, installed size 768 kB
<geniusvicks> My apt-get isnt working at all. Plz check this http://www.pastebin.ca/372749
<incorrect> what alternatives are there to the gimp in kde?
<_vge> !kate
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<_vge> hups
<deathnote> i mean.. slot 0 1 2.. = video 0 1 2
<_vge> !krita
<ubotu> krita: a pixel-based image manipulation program for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.2-0ubuntu2.1 (edgy), package size 2542 kB, installed size 7932 kB
<deathnote> if i only put slot 0 and 2, does it mean video 0 and 2 only ?
<underdog5004> yeah, if you don't have a video card in slot 1, you won't get video from it...der
<deathnote> ok.. now i switched number 3 to 2
<deathnote> and it shows
<deathnote> 0000:01:00.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
<deathnote> 0000:01:02.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
<deathnote> does it mean the 2nd card is spoiled?
<underdog5004> sounds like a bad slot to me
<deathnote> bad slot or bad card?
<underdog5004> slot...did you try putting a card you know works into the doubtful slot?
<deathnote> well..i switched the 2nd with the 3rd
<deathnote> 01:01.0 just now.. and now is 01:02.0
<deathnote> 01:01.0 = slot ?
<underdog5004> I believe so
<deathnote> i guess its the card..nvrmind i got extra cards.. i'll take out card 2 now
<underdog5004> ok, have fun with that box...it sounds like fun to me!
<deathnote> oh yeah
<deathnote> its a bad card
<deathnote> 0000:01:00.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
<deathnote> 0000:01:01.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors: Unknown device 7034 (rev 01)
<deathnote> 0000:01:02.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
<deathnote> unknown device?
<deathnote> why is it unknown device
<deathnote> ?????? why is it unknown device now?
<deathnote> how to instal it
<deathnote> anyone can help?
<deathnote> how to install a new pci card
<Lynoure> deathnote: I'm not promising anything, but what card?
<deathnote> Lynoure: its a lifeview philips
<incorrect> wow krita is nowhere near as good as the gimp
<incorrect> is there anything else?
<deathnote> the problem is that, why is it i replace a same card, and i have to reinstall everythinbg else>
<Lynoure> deathnote: That's a display card or something else?
<_vge> incorrect: your searching alternative to photoshop?
<jbr> DG
<incorrect> _vge: yes
<_vge> incorrect: well, gimp is best u can get i think , what's the problem with it?
<incorrect> _vge: just i wanted something qt based
<incorrect> but i think my hope for something like that is running out
<_vge> i cant say i know em all, but gimp has the best options by far from the ones i have tried
<incorrect> me too, its just gtk based :(
<_vge> incorrect: u prolly have searched apt-get under graphics section?
<incorrect> yes
<incorrect> i found inkscape, but thats not what i want, and krita
<ubuntu> alguien habla espaol?
<incorrect> its not such a big deal,  i've reinstalled the gimp
<_vge> ok, gl
<admin___> #Tasikmalaya
<incorrect> ty
<espa> alguien habla espaol??
<yaccin> !esp | espa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yaccin> !es | espa
<ubotu> espa: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<espa> thanks
<ackbahr> Hello! I misconfigured my keyboard; how can I correct this?
<yaccin> ackbahr: systemsettings
<ackbahr> thanks!
<ackbahr> yaccin: Yes, but I actually can't seem to find where to configure the layout, I only find things about shortcuts....
<yaccin> ackbahr: systemsettings > personal > regional settings & language
<MobsterLobster> this is a little offtopic but im trying to install VMserver so i can use Kubuntu on a VM in windows but its asking for a serial number. where do i get 1 it is shown as a free product
<yaccin> MobsterLobster: vmware server?
<MobsterLobster> key for VMware server not Kubuntu
<MamanN> hello all, please help i want to install epson lq-2180 on my kubuntu, but the driver isnt listed on setup wizard
<Jucato> MobsterLobster: you just register, and they e-mail you a key. registration is free
<ackbahr> yaccin: So my question is different : how can I add types of keyboard in the layout list? :)
<Jucato> ackbahr: System Settings -> Language and Regional -> Keyboard Layout
<yaccin> ackbahr: reginalo settings & language > keyboard layout > enable keyboard layouts
<ackbahr> Jucato & yaccin : I did this, but there's no layout in the list
<yaccin> ackbahr: there should be a lot of layouts in the top-right dropdown-list
<MobsterLobster> thx Jucato it worked
<ackbahr> Yes, but there aren't
<MamanN> hmmm :'(
<mrbig> anyone around?
<yaccin> mrbig: depends on your problem
<yaccin> ^^
<mrbig> trying to run the apt-get install beryl
<mrbig> and getting all sorts of these errors
<yaccin> !beryl | mrbig
<ubotu> mrbig: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<yaccin> theres also #beryl or the beryl-project.org website with wiki etc
<mrbig> Reading package lists... Done
<mrbig> Building dependency tree... Done
<mrbig> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<mrbig> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<mrbig> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<ackbahr> mrbig: I've got problems with beryl, too... Won't work properly
<mrbig> or been moved out of Incoming.
<MobsterLobster> Jucato can u help me install kubuntu on my VMserver?
<mrbig> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<mrbig> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<mrbig> that package should be filed.
<mrbig> The following information may help resolve the situation:
<mrbig> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<mrbig>   beryl: Depends: beryl-core but it is not going to be installed
<mrbig>          Depends: libberylsettings0 but it is not going to be installed
<mrbig>          Depends: libberyldecoration0 but it is not going to be installed
<mrbig>          Depends: beryl-plugins but it is not going to be installed
<mrbig>          Depends: beryl-settings but it is not going to be installed
<mrbig>          Depends: emerald but it is not going to be installed or
<yaccin> !paste | mrbig
<ubotu> mrbig: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mrbig>                   aquamarine but it is not going to be installed or
<mrbig>                   heliodor but it is not going to be installed or
<mrbig>                   yawd but it is not installable or
<mrbig>                   compiz-gnome but it is not going to be installed
<mrbig>          Depends: beryl-manager but it is not going to be installed
<mrbig> E: Broken packages
<mrbig> ive looked at that page
<mrbig> in and out
<MobsterLobster> can anybody help me install Kubuntu on my new VMware server?
<Jucato> mrbig: please use pastebin next time
<yaccin> mrbig: youve added the repo to your sources.list? and did a apt-get update?
<Jucato> MobsterLobster: sorry, not familiar with it
<MobsterLobster> eep
<yaccin> are you sure vmware-server is free?
<yaccin> i thought only player is free
<yaccin> ...
<MobsterLobster> i have no knowedge what soever with VMs so i think i will get my friend to burn his VM appliance of Ubuntu and KDEize it
<MobsterLobster> yes its free coz regeristering worked
<yaccin> anyone knows how to set a tab for the full page in openoffice?
<ackbahr> yaccin: Tabs work line by line, so you have to select all the lines and set this (either with the rulers, either with format>paragraph>....)
<yaccin> -_- this sucks
<ackbahr> Well, same in Office, isn't it?
<reldruh> hello. I just installed ndiswrapper and it's working wonderfully for the most part. The only weird things are that whenever I'm using the wireless connection, certain applications (amarok and katapult, for example) won't start at all. Even when I run them from the cli, there's no output, it just hangs. Does anybody know why or how to fix it?
<Jucato> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<Jucato> yaccin: ^^^
<yaccin> :P
<yaccin> ackbahr: as far as i know you can set tabs for the whole page in openoffice...
<ubuntu>   I have Redhat + win2k + win98.. Could I replace Redhat with Kubuntu??
<deathnote> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<deathnote> !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<_al_> hello
<_al_> anyone using 64-bit kubuntu and skype?
<fannagoganna> !unix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yaccin> _al_: whats not working? ^^
<_al_> yaccin: you use these?
<yaccin> no but maybe i can help :)
<yaccin> i know skype 64 bit makes problem on windows
<yaccin> but not the "buisiness" version
<yaccin> i dont if theres the same version for linux
<_al_> when I try execute skype I get error that skype (binary execute file) cannot be found
<_al_> I'm in directory where skype-binary is and try execute ./skype
<_al_> same problem is with other 32-bit binaries
<_al_> e.g. wengophone
<deathnote> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_al_> yaccin: you can see this problem with live-cd too
<_al_> 64-bit
<_al_> or someone else
<charlesHKG> how can i connect my kubuntu machine with a windows home network?
<josh1234> question: im about to install kubuntu. what's the best partitioning scheme to us4e? a primary for /boot? a primary for / ? a logical for /home? a logical for /swap?
<dromer> hi, how can I make thunderbird open on startup? (preferably on desktop #4)
<josh1234> charleshkg, use samba !samba
<josh1234> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<yaccin> _al_: hmm im sorry, i dont have 64 bit :/
<yaccin> charlesHKG: in konqueror adress bar type: \\$ip_to_windows_pc
<josh1234> question: when does one want to use a 'logical' vs. 'primary' partition exactly? is there a hard and fast rule?
<bumzo> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<bumzo> !bandwith tips
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bandwith tips - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bumzo> !bandwidth tips
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bandwidth tips - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sandro__> (danger: bad english ahead) hi all .. im still kinda new to this .. i installed cups to print.. applications like kate, konqueror, ... can easy print ... but firefox only "knows" PostScript/default .. no other Printers show up in dialog .. where can i like activate these additional printers that ff can find them ?!
<charlesHKG> is there an open sourse version for morpheus??
<Sn00p> hii
<Sn00p> someone can help me??
<Sn00p> ppl i try to install xgl+beryl etc, but not works:S, my graphic card is a ATI MOBILITY X1400...
<charlesHKG> ask the question Sn00p
<Sn00p> can you help me??
<yaccin> !beryl | Sn00p
<ubotu> Sn00p: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Sn00p> but i have install drivers and a following how to's about the instalation,but don t works
<yaccin> then ask in #beryl or the beryl forum
<Sn00p> ok thanks:)
<ackbahr> Can't get this bloody kboard to work! :(
<renato> hi, can somebody give me a hand? postfix/smtpd keeps looking for   a  Berkeley db, I have no  Berkeley db, in the configuration file /etc/postfix/sasl/smtpd.conf I told it to look in a postgres database, but with no luck
<karmikaze> hrm ive lost my irssi session inside a screen. when i bring up screen -dr irssi, i just get the terminal now. but i see the irssi proc is still alive and well somewhere..
<karmikaze> i think i may have done a ctrl+a+c  anyone know how i might get irssi reattached to the screen
<Razgriz>  can someone say me if geforce go 7600 is supported in latest drivers from nvidia?
<waylandbill> Razgriz: I would think so.
<Razgriz>  then why after I install them and change xorg.conf driver to nvidia a get error of xserver: no screens?
<Razgriz> *I
<riccardo_> ciao a tutti ho un problema con kubuntu
<riccardo_> mi collego tramite un modem router e non capisco perch ogni volta che riavvio nel file resolv.conf come name server si mette il gateway predefinito 192.168.1.1
<riccardo_> e di fatto se non lo cambio con il dns giusto non mi fa navigare
<riccardo_> io edito il file come root ma poi al riavvio si rimette il 192.168.1.1
<riccardo_> sapete come posso fare?
<Jucato> !it | riccardo_
<ubotu> riccardo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<riccardo_> ups sorry
<riccardo_> so i will speak in english
<riccardo_> I have a problem with my modem router and kubuntu
<riccardo_> exactly in the file named resolv.conf because kubuntu put like default nameserver the ip 192.168.1.1
<riccardo_> that is the default gateway that i use
<riccardo_> and everytime I must edit this file with the correct dns of my provider
<riccardo_> and I edit this file like root and i save it but everytime that i restart there's again the bad dns
<riccardo_> any suggest?
<riccardo_> :(
<riccardo_> ...:::::(
<Razgriz> why after I install latest driver for graphic card and change xorg.conf driver option to nvidia I get error of xserver: no screens?
<waylandbill> Razgriz: pastebin the Xorg.0.log that is made when you get the no screens error.
<Razgriz> where can I find that log?
<waylandbill> Razgriz: /var/log. sorry
<riccardo_> :(
<riccardo_> who can help me please?
<waylandbill> riccardo_: you're going to have to set up the dhcp server to send your computer the correct info in your dhcp lease
<bumzo_> jucato?
<waylandbill> riccardo_: otherwise, you need to set to a static address. The resolv.conf is rewritten when by the dhcp info.
<bumzo_> any idea on how to mount a drive on sda1?
<riccardo_> hi waylandbill thanks for your answer but I already set a static ip
<riccardo_> :(
<waylandbill> bumzo_: mount /dev/sda1 /mnt (or /mnt being the mountpoint directory of your choice)
<waylandbill> riccardo_: you can set it in control settings, network settings, routes and domain name system. Don't know if it will change your problem. I'd start there.
<riccardo_> ok i will try now ^^
<renato> hi, can somebody give me a hand? postfix/smtpd keeps looking for   a  Berkeley db, I have no  Berkeley db, in the configuration file /etc/postfix/sasl/smtpd.conf I told it to look in a postgres database, but with no luck
<Lynoure> renato: Berkeley db and postgres db are not directly exchangable. Does postfix support postgres database too?
<renato> yes, postfix pop3/imap work correctly (currently) using postgres, the only problem I have is smtpd which seems to **really** wish to use barkley db (may be he's in love)
<Lynoure> renato: I mostly use exim4 myself, so in that case I probably am not much help.
<renato> I have set up postfix for handling virtual alias via postfixadmin
<renato> and postgres
<renato> Lynoure, tx anyway
<renato> riccardo, is it possible you still ahve your card set for automatic dhcp and then you went to modify your ip/resolv.conf by hands?
<waylandbill> renato: riccardo said that he set it static.
<Lynoure> renato: this looks vaguely relevant: http://archives.neohapsis.com/archives/postfix/2005-01/0350.html  seen it already?
<renato> Lynoure, yes, I saw it, he is a guy with my same problem,(so I am not alone) but I could not find a follow up to that posting
<Lynoure> renato: click on the 'thread'
<renato> waylandbill, I know, but I know also the way my fellow italian speak english, so if you do a "direct translation from  spaghettin english" that "i set" could mean he went on the file and changed the ip address himself
<anees> hi waylandbill
<waylandbill> renato: ok. confusion is always possible. :-)
<waylandbill> Hi anees
<anees> i need to download kubuntu-desktop locally
<anees> what will be the command
<anees> actually i want to install it on my home pc
<anees> there is no internet
<renato> waylandbill, yes, trust me, especially for us that we do language multitasking :)
<anees> i want to download it and install it at homw
<anees> home
<anees> is there any way to download kubuntu-desktop for ubuntu?
<waylandbill> you can tell apt-get to download only.
<anees> tell me the complete command
<anees> plz
<waylandbill> one se.
<waylandbill> sec
<Forge> yes
<Forge> just use synaptic
<Razgriz> waylandbill: ok here is that log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7625/
<Forge> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Forge> (from the command line)
<Forge> or synaptic is the gui way
<waylandbill> add a -d and it only downloads the deb
<Forge> just find the kubuntu-desktop package and mark it for installation
<anees> i need to only download
<anees> not install at the local machine
<waylandbill> Forge: the destination is a internetless computer
<anees> i tried but failed
<anees> :(
<anees> yes waylandbill you r right
<Forge> wayland then he needs to find the .debs somewhere?
<anees> i don't have internet at home pc
<Forge> apt get will still work its just the sources.list that needs to be modified
<anees> plz help me
<anees> or tell me the url
<anees> i'll download via wget
<waylandbill> anees: you can then dpkg them manually unless you transfer the apt database too.
<anees> how???
<Razgriz> waylandbill: ok here is that log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7625/ could you look at it?
<waylandbill> anees: everything is stored in /var/cache/apt
<waylandbill> Razgriz: ok. one sec.
<anees> yes I checked in /var/cache/apt but kubunt-dektop file is 11.4 k
<waylandbill> anees: it's just a virtual package. You need all the packages that it installs too.
<anees> ok
<anees> so plz tell me the method how i  install kubuntu desktop on my home pc
<ForgeAus> is linux bsd compatible?
<ForgeAus> I know the reverse is - at least in part - true
<waylandbill> Razgriz: wasn't very descriptive: (EE) No drivers available.
<anees> waylandbill is there any way plz
<Razgriz> waylandbill: ok so how should I install that driver? because I thought that I installed him already
<waylandbill> ForgeAus: many projects will compile on both.
<waylandbill> Razgriz: you followed the wiki instructions for nvidia binary driver?
<Razgriz> waylandbill: I used script listed here http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/nVIDIA
<ForgeAus> if I was looking at a portage system Gentoo would be closer to bsd than kubuntu right?
<anees> waylandbill i m still waiting
<anees> plz help me
<waylandbill> anees:you'll need to find each package that kubuntu-desktop would install. or maybe easier would be to grab the live cd and go that route
<anees> i have kubuntu cd too
<anees> how to install kubuntu desktop from kubuntu cd
<waylandbill> Razgriz: I used from here. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<waylandbill> anees: you can add that disc to the apt sources temporarily then
<waylandbill> ForgeAus: in the sense that they both go from source.
<anees> ok
<anees> which files should be added to apt sources
<Razgriz> waylandbill: so how should I install that driver?
<user__> hi all
<waylandbill> Razgriz: I haven't looked at the howto from the beryl site yet.
<Stevo> I need help with kubuntu
<waylandbill> Razgriz: I would try get the driver working without beryl first though. definately.
<Razgriz> waylandbill: ok I will try that
<Stevo> 1 - I dont want a user password at setup , how to avoid it 2 - I want to setup a new application 3 - I want to login as root with su but I am asked a root password,a password I didnt set ;
<waylandbill> Razgriz: I'm not sure why they list a special repo for the nvidia driver. I thought it was in official ones.
<waylandbill> !sudo > Stevo
<waylandbill> Stevo: I wouldn't put no password for your user, but would put a convenience login if all you want is not to need to enter a password locally at boot.
<Razgriz> waylandbill: hm there is second method I will try that one this time
<Stevo> convenience password ? how to ?
<waylandbill> control center, system admin, login manager, convenience.
<waylandbill> that will allow you to select a user to automatically be logged in at boot.
<waylandbill> !apt | Stevo
<ubotu> Stevo: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Stevo> and also,I am getting no audio output of amarok of my playlist
<razgriz> waylandbill: I have problem with installing that driver I cant run command sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<waylandbill> razgriz: you want /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<_eMaX_> yo
<jack111> hi there, how and where can i get a del.icio.us add on for the konqueror like in the firefox in windows?
<razgriz> waylandbill: ok I hope that now I have corectly installed that driver
<waylandbill> razgriz: good deal.
<razgriz> waylandbill: well, I can run with nvidia in my xorg.cong so I will try add beryl
<velle> eMaX: Which ftp daemon do you recommend?
<velle> eMaX: I have installed vsftpd
<smoze> how can i reinstall display drivers? (nvidia)
<eMaX> proftpd
<razgriz> waylandbiil: yessssssssssssssssssssssss its working
<razgriz> waylandbiil: thanks for help
<eMaX> ne1 I keep getting the following error every now and then on the command line: "bash: echo: write error: Broken pipe"
<jack111> hey waylandbill thank you too i reinstalled and now even the wireless works, do you knowhow and where can i get a del.icio.us add on for the konqueror like in the firefox in windows?
<eMaX> brb
<waylandbill> jack111: nope. sorry. never used del.icio.us
<n8k99> jack there is a del.icio.us add in teh minitools
<n8k99> jack111 Tools > Minitools
<jack111> n8k99 thanks, where is tools subcategorized in kde?
<n8k99> jack111 that's in konqueror
<n8k99> i think that they come from kdeaddons or kdeextra
<n8k99> there is also a del.icio.us add-on that can be found on kde-apps.org
<razgriz> waylandbiil: one more question how can add decoriation to windows?
<jack111> n8k99 i saw that but it didnt really work for me, i try the minitool then, thanks
<liviux> hi all. does anyone know how I can read DVVD
<liviux> dvd?
<thomax_> liviux: libdvdcss libdvdread
<waylandbill> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<waylandbill> razgriz: did you get beryl installed? it has configuration for window decorations.
<liviux> I've installed libdvdread but I dont' know...I will read in the desktop giude thank you all!
<ForgeAus> where do I go to look for a program that can edit the partition table but not mess with the filesystem?
<razgriz> waylandbiil: yes I see that option but when I enable it nothing happens
<thomax_> can't qtparted do that
<razgriz> waylandbiil: I should use aquamarine right?
<waylandbill> razgriz: I've used emerald myself. make sure beryl is the window manager and not kwin.
<razgriz> waylandbiil: it is I can see efects and other stuff
<waylandbill> oh. try emerald and select a theme. see if it changes to that theme.
<caris_mere> I want to report a crash for Kontact, but I need the Version.  Can I find this without loading it?
<thomax_> !dist-upgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dist-upgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<incorrect> is there a tool to lift text from a pdf?
<waylandbill> incorrect: there is something for ghostscript (pdftotext I think) that would do it. No method is perfect though.
* razgriz desperate
<incorrect> ty
<Jucato> incorrect: you can select some text from pdf's using kpdf too, if that's what you meant
<waylandbill> incorrect: be allocate time to proofread any pdf to text conversion.
<incorrect> Jucato: yes, but i only seem to be able to get an image of the text
<waylandbill> sometimes text can be selected. It depends if the page has been rendered into text or graphically. The graphic page would require text capture first.
<incorrect> waylandbill: good point! thanks
<incorrect> i am not too fussy if its wrong
<waylandbill> IIRC, adobe's site or another one offered to capture the text of graphical rendered pages, but was limited to one page or something.
<Jucato> incorrect: if the pdf was rendered into text, as waylandbill pointed out, once you select a group of text (using a selection box that looks like your selecting files/folders), a popup will appear telling you how many characters you have selected
<incorrect> ah
<incorrect> im blind
<Jucato> incorrect: atlernatively, a quick search in Adept or apt-get for "pdf" will yield dozens of PDF tools that will probably help you
<waylandbill> basically the process is the same as OCR so the document has to have good dpi at the very least for any capture tools to pick up the text.
<incorrect> yeah i have found them all
<incorrect> thank you so much ! :) i have pulled out all the images too
<Jucato> :P
<incorrect> serious :) i couldn't see what i wanted,  always when its right in front of you can you not see it
<ForgeAus> Jucato whats the boot process for Kubuntu after loading the kernel from grub?
<ForgeAus> what part of it actually prompts kubuntu to start kdm?
<Jucato>  /etc/init.d/kdm ?
<Jucato> incorrect: we usually can't see immediately what's under our noses :D
<ForgeAus> hmmm thats there
<ForgeAus> so why does it boot into TTY instead of kdm?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: login to  tty, type startx
<ForgeAus> yeah I do
<ForgeAus> every time
<waylandbill> ForgeAus: tecnically, I think it is /etc/rc3.d/S13kdm
<Jucato> might be an X issue
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> can someone help me with git
<ForgeAus> yup thats there too
<Ace2016> i'm trying to get xgl from a git repo
<Ace2016> i think thats what git does
<waylandbill> probably X problem as jucato said
<Jucato> ForgeAus: so when you type "startx", you're able to get into KDE?
<ForgeAus> well actually what I do instead of startx
<ForgeAus> I login
<Ace2016> http://pastebin.co.uk/10991
<Ace2016> Thats the error
<ForgeAus> I I type sudo -i
<Jucato> Ace2016: git, like svn and cvs, allows you to download a "snapshot" of the source code
<Ace2016> what odo i do
<ForgeAus> then run kdm manually
<Ace2016> Jucato: what do i do with that error?
<ForgeAus> so startx doesn't actually say anything
<Jucato> ForgeAus: what happens when you "startx" as a normal user?
<ForgeAus> not entirely sure do I have to logout to try it?
<waylandbill> ForgeAus: you'd have to stop kdm to try it.
<_eMaX_> re
<Jucato> Ace2016: you'd have to ask the guys from Beryl or Git
<ForgeAus> how do you stop kdm?
<Ace2016> ok
<ForgeAus> from within kdm?
<ForgeAus> erm sorry within kde anyhow
<Jucato> ForgeAus: you have to log out, login to a tty, then "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop"
<ForgeAus> isn't kdm meant to be running in the b/g ?
<_eMaX_> all: when I login to kde I keep getting a yellow hint that an application had previously crashed. I am very uninterested. Actually whether or not I click "ignore", the same message keeps reappearing at the next logon. Is there a way to get rid of this functionality?
<ForgeAus> Jucato I'll try it manually next time I reset but I'm not going ot reset now just to try that
<Jucato> _eMaX_: it would help if you read which application has crashed or why
<Jucato> ForgeAus: sure. do it at your convenient time
<ForgeAus> thanx for your help anyway I'll get back to you with what it tells me - if anything
<_eMaX_> well yes it is evolution, and it was intended to crash :)
<_eMaX_> in fact it was killed...
<ForgeAus> using startx instead of running kdm as root
<Jucato> _eMaX_: you have evolution installed, set to autostart, but crashes at each login?
<_eMaX_> no
<ForgeAus> btw just curious am I meant to be able to log in as root?
<_eMaX_> I ran it a while ago (2 days ago) and it crashed / was killed.
<Jucato> ForgeAus: on Kubuntu? no
<_eMaX_> the message reappears noneteless
<ForgeAus> ahh thats interesting
<ForgeAus> so you MUST sudo for root?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: not login graphically as root. but kdm needs to be start with studo
<Jucato> !sudo | ForgeAus
<ubotu> ForgeAus: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jucato> everything you need to know ^^^
<ForgeAus> hehe thats what I"m afraid of... everything I need to know but no extras I might wanna know :)
<Jucato> ForgeAus: the extras are there too
<ForgeAus> thanx
<_eMaX_> Jucato: and I really don't care about evolution crashing; in fact I kill it using evolution --force-shutdown at every start, as its subprocesses keep dying from time to time when using the exchange connector. I just don't want to be remembered of the fact that it crashed, because it did on purpose
<bxnp> what is the command do bring up the panel cause its gone on my system
<Jucato> bxnp: Alt+F2, "kicker"
<bxnp> could not run the specified command Jucato
<Jucato> bxnp: without the quotes
<bxnp> i did
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> no capital letters? just plain kicker
<Jucato> ah ok.. hm..
<Jucato> Alt+F2, dcop kicker kicker restart
<Jucato> then Ctrl+Esc and check if the kicker process is running
<bxnp> nope kicker is not running afther i did the command Jucato
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:thomax_] : Kubuntu Support Channel | KDE 3.5.6 out | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | #kubuntu-offtopic for anything non-support
<bxnp> the strange thing is i cant find kicker on my system anymore
<_eMaX_> Jucato: it seems to be this apport-qt not remembering that I told him to ignore that applicationn
<bxnp> Jucato: it says call failed when i do that in the konsole
<Jucato> bxnp: check if kicker is installed
<Jucato> _eMaX_: hm.. feisty?
<bxnp> well it was yesterday, but i left my laptop running out of battery and when i restarted kicker was gone
<jay> hey crimsun, any luck with the sound card... i boot up this morning and it still doesn't work.
<jay> am beginnin 2 get worried
<Jucato> bxnp: check if kicker is still installed
<_eMaX_> Jucato: yes
<bxnp> lol its not installed, very strange
<Jucato> _eMaX_: ah, better ask in #ubuntu+1 coz apport doesn't come to Kubuntu till feisty
<Forge> um all that does is leave me with more questions!
<bxnp> in wich package is kicker Jucato
<Jucato> bxnp: kicker :D
<waylandbill> :)
<ForgeAus> it doesn't seem to explain anything about why root isn't a valid user at the login tty prompt...
<ForgeAus> it also seems to contradict itself
<ForgeAus> sayinng sudo -i is neither supported or necessary... yet everything that requires everything those priveleges can be done by sudo (or kdesu) anyway... whats the difference?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: what do you mean?
<ForgeAus> sudo is sudo
<Jucato> O.o
<bxnp> oke Jucato i do apt-get install kicker --reinstall
<bxnp> cause when i do just apt-get install kicker it says its already installed
<waylandbill> bxnp: yup
<Jucato> root isn't a valid user at login prompts because there is basically no root user (or root isn't enabled)
<Jucato> ForgeAus: ^^^
<Jucato> more precisely, X (and KDE) on Kubuntu have been setup not to work with a root user.
<ForgeAus> By default, the root account is locked in Ubuntu.
<waylandbill> it's login capability is disabled is probably the most accurate way to describe it
<ForgeAus> which means there is one (it couldn't be locked if one didn't exist)
<waylandbill> yes. there is one.
<Jucato> no one said that root didn't exist
<ForgeAus> hmm so that means even if I did get Xnest to ask for a login screen it wouldn't let me login as root anyway...
<Jucato> it's just *virtually* non-existent
<thomax_> ForgeAus: you can enable root acc in "login manager" in kcontrol
<waylandbill> ForgeAus: correct.
<Jucato> thomax_: it's going to take more than that
<ForgeAus> <Jucato> root isn't a valid user at login prompts because there is basically no root user (or root isn't enabled)
<thomax_> Jucato: probably, but I never tried it :) so I don't really know :p
<ForgeAus> I kinda read that - there basically is no root user as that one didn't exist...
<waylandbill> a password has to be assigned to root before it can be used at login prompts.
<Jucato> ForgeAus: that's why I said "basically" and the *or*
<ForgeAus> so my sudo pass isn't a root pass?
<Jucato> waylandbill: plus X has to be configured to allow graphical root login
<Jucato> ForgeAus: no
<bxnp> oke thanks guys, i have kicker back
<waylandbill> correct.
<thomax_> ForgeAus: assign pass to root with "sudo passwd"
<ForgeAus> ahhh thats making more sense...
<waylandbill> Jucato: right.
<bxnp> brb, to see if its comming up when i relogin from kdm
<Jucato> ForgeAus: the password that sudo accepts is the password of the user who called sudo *if* that user is part of the sudoers group, the group that can use sudo, which in Kubuntu, is the "admin" group
<ForgeAus> ok now I don't get why have a sudo pass if its the same as the user pass anyway...
<Jucato> ForgeAus: there  is no separate sudo password
<ForgeAus> so its an administartor password to act as root?
<Jucato> yesh
<Jucato> to *temporarily* act as root
<thomax_> ForgeAus: first user to be set up is considdered admin and automatically added to the admin group
<ForgeAus> its essentially the same as logging in as root
<ForgeAus> ok temporarily sure
<Jucato> ForgeAus: it might look like logging in as root (or using the "su -c" command), but technically it isn't
<waylandbill> it's mainly so noone walks up to your terminal when you are in the restroom and does sudo as you.
<ForgeAus> Jucato yeah because it doesn't use the root password... seems awfully strange security wise
<ForgeAus> that someone could login and act as root without knowing a root password
<Jucato> thomax_: or the other way around.. (first user is added to the admin group so it's considered admin) :D
<waylandbill> although it is entirely possible to set up sudo to not even ask for a password.
<Jucato> ForgeAus: the one using sudo must know a password. YOUR password
<waylandbill> which you are not likely to be giving out
<ErunnoWTF> Hi there. does anyone know how to revert the Kubuntu desktop back to the installation defaults ?
<ForgeAus> Jucato in the past I assumed that was the root password which was why it was required to use root priveleges... etc...
<Jucato> well, now you know :)
<ForgeAus> but now its all screwy
<Jucato> it's not really as screwy as you think
<Jucato> it just so happened that your previous presumption was screwed :D
<ForgeAus> using a user password to access root priveleges is messign with my head
<waylandbill> :)
<om3ga> for some reason my channel list isnt showing the channels today
<ForgeAus> also if thats the case... why ask for it? its already been given in KDM anyway right?
<ForgeAus> or TTY login
<Jucato> then I can only imagine what memorizing 2 separate passwords would do to your head..
<Jucato> huh?
<Jucato> security measures
<ForgeAus> lol ahh but I'd set them to the same string
<Jucato> sudo is meant for one command alone. as a "nice" feature, it can remember that you entered the password for a set amount of time
<Jucato> also, sudo doesn't "
<Jucato> also, sudo doesn't "read" into your login process
<ForgeAus> Jucato so your saying KDE assumes the user is an erm "foreign"?? one... rather than the one that logged into the machine?
<Jucato> ??
<waylandbill> and then forgets about it, so that physical access would have to be made in a short period of time to gain access.
* Jucato is getting confused by ForgeAus' self-inflicted confusion
<crystufer2000> Okay, so how do I make it so that anyone can log into my samba share without a username or password?
<ForgeAus> lol Jucato... when I run a command.... Kubuntu assumes I'm not the user that installed kubuntu onto the system...
<Jucato> hm?
<ForgeAus> which is why sudo is required to run say adept or modify the filesystem at a level above /home/<username>
<waylandbill> crystufer2000: you can set that up in the control center, network, samba dialog
<crystufer2000> Hooray sudo!
<yaccin> lomoco doesnt recognize my mouse o.O
<Jucato> ForgeAus: you need to run Adept w/ kdesu (not sudo) because it will be using apt-get, which, in turn, will be installing and writing stuff into root-owned directories, like /usr and /etc
<yaccin> !lomoco
<ubotu> lomoco: Logitech Mouse Control for USB mice. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0beta1+1.0-4 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 124 kB
<crystufer2000> waylandbill: Mine doesn't ave a smaba dialog.
<ForgeAus> Jucato yes true but thats a technicality thats not what I meant... kdesu is just the gui version of sudo anyway... basically...
<yaccin> ForgeAus: for securityreasons
<Jucato> ForgeAus: yes. and that's what I meant. you use sudo for programs/commands that needs to be able to modify root-owned files/directories
<ErunnoWTF> crystufer2000: Start kcontrol via alt-f2, is has the missing kcontrol elemsnts including samba
<yaccin> but you can always chmod every other file (with sudo) to make it accessable with another user
<yaccin> but i wont suggest that
<Jucato> you already did...
<ForgeAus> lol yaccin
<ForgeAus> I'm not going to
<yaccin> -suggest + reccomend
<Jucato> ForgeAus: don't do what yaccin wasn't suggesting :D
<Jucato> or wasn't recommending
<yaccin> :D
<ForgeAus> I just wish it were easier, that I didn't need to use a password to install things and to copy/move files etc...
<Jucato> er..
<ForgeAus> ie fstab when something empties it...
<Jucato> the former will be a security/stablity risk, the latter is probably a bug
<yaccin> ForgeAus: then use windows :P
<ForgeAus> I can understand if I were using it as a multiuser system that I'd want to block some people and allow others
<ForgeAus> but I'm a single user...
<crystufer2000> ErunnoWTF: Thank you sir.
<ForgeAus> yaccin... I did...
<ForgeAus> it broke
<Jucato> ForgeAus: it's also meant to protect you from yourself
<ForgeAus> or rather I broke it...
<crystufer2000> waylandbill: Thank you as well, sir.
<ForgeAus> two of them actaully
<yaccin> ForgeAus: this also blocks possible hackers and virusses from doing stuff you dont want to
<crystufer2000> btw, who is nobody?
<yaccin> thats why this is for
<ForgeAus> yaccin yes... I've heard that too
<yaccin> you cant brake linux that easy ^^
<Jucato> <ForgeAus> or rather I broke it... <--- and yet you want full power to break your machine again?
<crystufer2000> Like why do I have a nobody acoount?
<Jucato> or are you one of those guys who take pleasure in breaking every possible setup? O.o
<ForgeAus> yeah but the windows break wasn't like that
<waylandbill> crystufer2000: the user account that is never allowed to login. never intended to is probably more accurate.
<ForgeAus> I don't TRY to break things..
<yaccin> its bad enough that you dont need a password before you can shift-del a file from your home directory :D
<ForgeAus> I try to get things working, (but sure sometimes they're things that don't normally work/apply to that system)
<crystufer2000> waylandbill: So it''s an okay idea to make nobody my samba login account if I decide I want one?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: yes you don't try. doesn't mean you won't *accidentally* break things. which is what an admin setup protects you from
<ErunnoWTF> crystufer2000: nobody is a "least-access" acount. Some daemons use it to minimize access to the rest of the OS
<ForgeAus> well its not exactly by accident either
<waylandbill> crystufer2000: you're probably wanting a 'guest' account for samba.
<ForgeAus> its by doing something I intend to do, but the intention is to run something rather than break ... it just happens to be a side-effect of somethings I try sometimes...
<Jucato> doesn't that sound like an accident?
<ErunnoWTF> waylandbill: Istn't guest mapped to nobody ?
<Jucato> something you didn't intend to happen?
<ForgeAus> ie I dind't want to BREAK my Windows... it just happened
<ForgeAus> exactly
<crystufer2000> waylandbill: so you'd say i should make a new account named guest?
<ForgeAus> I'll fix it... at some stage
<steven__> hallo
<ForgeAus> when I'm happy I can safely do so
<steven__> ich brauch mal hielfe??!!
<yaccin> !de | steven__
<ubotu> steven__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Jucato> !de | steven__
<Jucato> bah
<ForgeAus> but for now Kubuntu seems to be serving me well enough
<yaccin> (aber ich helf dir auch so :P
<ForgeAus> I like it actually
* Jucato goes somewhere
<steven__> i spken not englisch sorry
<steven__> gut bey
<waylandbill> crystufer2000: the samba dialog I mentioned has the ability to map to a guest account. it's not a real account but rather a special one that doesn't require a login
<_eMaX_> can I with something like kdialog capture the output of a  command in a window? I want to display a small window that has two buttons and sort of a textarea. each button is linked to a script, and the stdout / stderr of that script Iwant to show in the textarea
<crystufer2000> Okay, and finally does anyone remember the command to restart smbd>
<crystufer2000> ?*
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<MetaMorfoziS> cool
<crystufer2000> sweet. It worked.
<bonbonthejon> crystufer2000: cool
<crystufer2000> One thing though, it's really slow.
<crystufer2000> When I browse on the other end of the network, it's very very slow to load.
<waylandbill> crystufer2000: is there a large amount of entries in the directory?
<crystufer2000> Well, it lags even finding my share.
<traumesel> hmm sau irgen ein grund kann ich keine privat nachricht in denn schenel schreiben !!
<crystufer2000> But whatever. It works.
<waylandbill> crystufer2000: :)
<bonbonthejon> !de | traumesel
<ubotu> traumesel: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ErunnoWTF> crystufer2000: It's been a while since I installed a Samba server, but is the netbios daemon running ?
<crystufer2000> ErunnoWTF: I'm sorry?
<robnyc> i have openoffice installed and its not opening or nothing
<traumesel> ja war vor her schon drin mit steven ^^
<ErunnoWTF> crystufer2000: The netbios daemon is responsible for name resolution in Samba, maybe the lack of it causes the slow searches
<crystufer2000> Okay. How can I check that?
<bonbonthejon> traumesel: Sprechen Sie English?
<ErunnoWTF> crystufer2000: Is the daemon nmbd running ?
<traumesel> noo sorry -.-
<crystufer2000> pid 26768
<crystufer2000> Yeppers.
<bonbonthejon> robnyc: open konsole and try running "oowriter" to see what the output says
<traumesel> kubuntu-de drin got bye ^^
<crystufer2000> Hallo, traumesel. Wi gets dir?
<HymnToLife> too late
<crystufer2000> aww
<robnyc> bonbonthejon: command not found
<bonbonthejon> robnyc: ok, so openoffice is not installed
<crystufer2000> Hehe.
<bonbonthejon> robnyc: open adept and try to install/reinstall it
<crystufer2000> The robot noticed the german.
<crystufer2000> Okay, smambama works now.
<crystufer2000> Thanks guys!
<ErunnoWTF> crystufer2000: Do you understand german ?
<crystufer2000> ErunnoWTF: Not really. Only a few words.
<bonbonthejon> ErunnoWTF: I took three years of German, but its been four years since, so I forget a lot
<ErunnoWTF> crystufer2000: Here's a link that explains how to setup Samba as a WINS server: http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba/chapter/book/ch07_03.html
<dani> hi
<crystufer2000> ty ty
<bonbonthejon> dani: hi
<tsb> Can I use gnupg2 with kmail or do I need to install gnupg?
<ErunnoWTF> I'll repeat my question again ;-) Is there a way to revert KDE to the default installation settings without deleting .kde ?
<ErunnoWTF> I'd like to go back to the default layout without having to manually revert everything. That's a pain :P
<bonbonthejon> tsb: i don't know
<bonbonthejon> ErunnoWTF: I don't know that either, since noone else is responding
<ErunnoWTF> bonbonthejon: Thanks anyway :-)
<bonbonthejon> ErunnoWTF: I'm heading out, good luck, Tschues!
<ErunnoWTF> Bye
<Jucato> ErunnoWTF: try moving/deleting the config file for the particular app/part you want to restore to default (in ~/.kde/share/config)? there's no single, one-click way to do this afaik
<ErunnoWTF> I'll try...on a test account ;-) Thanks
<ErunnoWTF> Has aseigo actually ever said anything in this channel or is he just here as a reminder that there's no escape from our KDE overlords ?
<Jucato> he speaks from time to time
<cadkins> does anyone here use Amarok with an iPod?
<waylandbill> cadkins: that's my app of choice for that.
<waylandbill> unless I'm putting video and then gtkpod. :-)
<cadkins> waylandbill : cool.  When I subscribe to a podcast, download the episode and then transfer to the iPod, is there a way to get it to show up under "Podcasts" on the iPod?
<ErunnoWTF> Q&A time :P Does anyone know if the new software properties in feisty were ported to qt or is it just the gtk+ version using gtk-qt-engines ?
<cadkins> right now it just shows up under "Artists"  Not sure why that is
<waylandbill> cadkins: I would think it depends on the podcast itself.
<robnyc> bonbonthejon: whats the proper / correct pkg name for openoffice.org and openoffice.org-calc to run on kubuntu
<cadkins> waylandbill : hmm...well under iTunes it does just fine, but when I use Amarok it just goes to "Music"
<Lynoure> robnyc: you run programs and install packages, which are you trying to do?
<cadkins> maybe I just need a little more practice with Amarok.  Great media player though!
<robnyc> openoffice.org Lynoure
<waylandbill> cadkins: where's the podcast from?
<robnyc> i had ubuntu installed, then i installed kubuntu-desktop, then somebody removed kde from here.. so i reinstalled kde and removed gnome now.. and all of a sudden OO disappeared
<cadkins> waylandbill : mmm...there's a few of them.  Linux Reality, Buzz out loud, Mike Tech Show.
<waylandbill> cadkins: plugging my ipod in now. will try to fetch one and pop in my pod.
<Lynoure> robnyc: oh, install. Ok. you can see what kubuntu-desktop installs by doing   apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop
<Lynoure> robnyc: it seem to install  openoffice.org and  openoffice.org-kde
<cadkins> waylandbill : thanks for taking a look at it.  It might just be something I'm not doing right.  :p
<robnyc> Lynoure: problem
<robnyc> http://rafb.net/p/jLKkVR29.html Lynoure
<waylandbill> cadkins: looks like you can't put them under podcasts with Amarok. You can put them under playlists though.
<waylandbill> cadkins: It may be gtkpod that lets you put them under podcasts.
<cadkins> waylandbill : thanks for the time.  I'll install gtkpod this evening and give it a shot.   Bummer about that though.  I'd like to just use Amarok for all media :(
<waylandbill> cadkins: I agree. I love Amarok. It's a nice media center.
<cadkins> waylandbill : sure is.  I was surprised when Amarok came up and had all my iPod stuff there.  Love Amarok  LOL
<ForgeAus> Amarok is ok
<cadkins> waylandbill : is gtkPod in the repositories?
<waylandbill> cadkins: yes.
<cadkins> waylandbill :  cool.  Thanks!
<Lynoure> robnyc: pastebin your sources list or try to install the dependencies by hand
<Lynoure> robnyc: And if you happen to be using feisty, try asking on #ubuntu+1
<ForgeAus> Rob or packages.ubuntu.com? at least I think thats what the website is
<robnyc> Lynoure: im using edgy
<robnyc> brb
<ForgeAus> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<ForgeAus> that SHOULD work
<digitx> !help
<digitx> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ForgeAus> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<killown> how I do to send process "make" for other tty?
<surgy> hello
<surgy> can someone tell me how to manually do a disk check?
<Lynoure> surgy: ext3? do you know the device?
<surgy> lynoure yes ext3 sdb
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<bianconeri> hello I have a question
<bianconeri> or rather a problem
<Lynoure> surgy: e2fscheck -f /dev/sdb  should do it
<surgy> lynoure: and that works like a scandisk whould in windows?
<larrydavid> hey all, does anyone know anything about 'git' ?
<BluesKaj> bianconeri, just state your prob/question, and if someone can help s/he will
<bianconeri> 2 weeks ago when I installed Kubuntu I applied this technique " How to disable all interactive editing control for GRUB menu" from http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_disable_all_interactive_editing_control_for_GRUB_menu however I just installed amaroklive on another partition and totally forgot about this....how can I make amarok appear on the menu now?
<Lynoure> surgy: no, it is not graphical...
<BluesKaj> install it on the same partition as kde
<surgy> lynoure: i know but same concept right?
<Lynoure> surgy: but it does check your filesystem for errors and fixes them when it can, yes
<Lynoure> surgy: you should not have the disk mounted when you do it, and you might need a  sudo  in the front.
<betty_> dskfsd
<surgy> lynoure: that could be a problem the disk i want to check is the one with lynux installed
<Lynoure> surgy: yes, then you need to e.g. boot from livecd and run that command from that
<myn> ciao
<surgy> Lynoure: telling me there is no disk checking utility i can run on a partition while using that partition?
<Lynoure> surgy: you can run that, but you really really should not. As the disk can change in the middle of running and wreck havoc on the check or on itself.
<Lynoure> surgy: you do not have a live cd (kubuntu installation cd, for example?)
<surgy> yes i have a live cd but thats so inconveniant, i just noticed that kubuntu auto checks itself every 30 starts it whould be nice to have it check itself every 15 starts
<NotWired> do I need to worry about the upcoming changes made to DST?
<Lynoure> surgy: that you can do with tune2fs,  see man tune2fs
<surgy> Lynoure: do i have tune2fs by defualt?
<Lynoure> surgy: I think so, but I'm not 100% sure
<Lynoure> surgy: should be at /sbin/tune2fs
<surgy> lynoure: can you give me an example of the tune2fs using the interval command?
<Lynoure> surgy: tune2fs -c 15 /dev/sdb  adjusts the max mounts between checks to be 15
<Nicos> bjr tlm !
<Nicos> nouvel utilisateur kubuntu, je cherche  partager un dossier qui pourra tre accessible de mon voisinage rseau par des postes sous windows
<yaccin> !fr | Nicos
<ubotu> Nicos: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Nicos> ok
<surgy> Lynoure: thnx
<jermain> hi everyone
<echosyp> someone get me unbanned from #ubuntu
<jermain> how did you get banned?
<echosyp> i cussed
<jermain> :)
<jermain> well im no admin so i cant do that :/
<echosyp> i think the bot can do it
<echosyp> !unban echosyp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unban echosyp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> echosyp: please go to #ubuntu-ops
<jermain> oic
<echosyp> k
<echosyp> anywho, wouldn't anyone know why wlan-ng drivers won't let me configure my card?
<waylandbill> need the bot to chuckle with the unban directive. :-)
<echosyp> guess thats a no
<ackbahr> Hello! My AltGr key doesn't work, nore does CapsLock. How can I redetect my keyboard? Thank you!
<jermain> -.-
<jermain> ackbahr, i'd help you if i werent a complete noob
<jermain> :)
<ackbahr> jermain: Thanks, that brings a little sunshine in this grey day (well, here at least)
<NightBird> >_>
<jermain> :)
<NightBird> ackbahr, I don't know how to redetect the keyboard, sorry
<jermain> im looking for help myself
<jermain> bird, maybe you can help me
<jermain> Adept says i have FTP installed
<jermain> but i cant find any ftp application
<jermain> o.O
<NightBird> er... are you sure you installed ftp and not an ftp daemon?
<waylandbill> jermain: 'ftp' is a CLI application
<jermain> oic
<Jucato> !ftp | jermain
<ubotu> jermain: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<jermain> thanks :)
<NightBird> yeah, I was going to guess that konqueror could handle ftp
<Jucato> you guessed right :D
<ackbahr> Yes, Konqueror is nice
<Lynoure> ackbahr: do you get altgr and caps lock in console (outside the graphical mode)
<ackbahr> Lynoure: You mean in complete console, or in a windowed console?
<Lynoure> ackbahr: the actual console, outside X server
<waylandbill> ackbahr: from a virtual terminal such as VT1 (ctrl-alt-F1)
<ackbahr> waylandbill: I'd like to try, but hoe do I get back to X then?
<ackbahr> s/hoe/how
<cntb> cloned installation now on new pc - X server fatal error no screens found ? any ideas guy ?
<Lynoure> waylandbill: that combo is a oneway ticket to some people... (unless they know ctrl+alt+f7 gets them back)
<jermain> !KFTPGrabber
<ubotu> kftpgrabber: KDE FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0beta1-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 989 kB, installed size 2792 kB
<cntb> cloned installation now on new pc - X server fatal error no screens found ? any ideas guy ?
<yaccin> cntb: other graphics card?
<yaccin> other monitor?
<cntb> done dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Lynoure> ackbahr: good that you asked before trying it. ctrl+alt+f7 gets you back.
<cntb> yaccin previous was diferent NV
<ackbahr> Well, Ctrl+alt+F1 won't get me there anyway.... :(
<tom__> hello
<cntb> yaccin maybe I go default then reinstall NV >?
<yaccin> cntb: hmm. tried reinstalling graphic-cards driver?
<yaccin> oh
<delmp> ca roule ?
<Lynoure> ackbahr: it should... hmm
<yaccin> yes try changing to default drivers first
<jermain> this is my 3rd day with kubuntu and im lovin it allready xD
<yaccin> if that works, then reinstall
<ackbahr> Really doesn't
<yaccin> jermain: :) great^^
<NightBird> jermain: excellent
<cntb> not yet yaccin just overcome grub geom error
<yaccin> jermain: im on kubuntu since dabber, running feisty now ^^
<jermain> nice
* NightBird just got suspend working last night, so I'll probably have kubuntu up and running more..
<yaccin> cntb: then try this :) hope it works
<jermain> im running edgy eft :)
<yaccin> *dapper
<NightBird> I have most of the system up and working finally..
<cntb> try what yaccin
<jermain> gotta love the names they come up with with their updates
<yaccin> argh still one thing thats not working here ^^
<yaccin> cntb: changing to default nvidia driver
<yaccin> or two, but second is a "wine" problem... ^^
<cntb> I have old xorg.conf  yaccin can I choose generic in dpkg-reconfigure
* yaccin never did dpkg-reconfigure ^^
<Lynoure> ackbahr: anyway, you can also try checking that you have they right keyboard layout under System Settings -> Regional -> keyboard layout.    and if that does not work,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<yaccin> cntb: "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cntb> ok bye pal
<yaccin> search "driver "nvidia" " << change to " driver "nv" "
<ackbahr> Ah, I'll try the second one (because in your first solution, I don't have a list of keyboards....)
<_delmp> ?
<delmp> fffffffhf
<cntb> q. \o is Accton Technology SMC2-1211TX in kubuntu supported HArdware  ?
<cntb> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Mena_> Hi,
<Mena_> Why running the both  in the same time OperaBrowser and Azuruiez Slowing down my stystem , is there any idea
<Mena_> and i ue java6
<Mena_> use*
<Mena_> !kbfx
<ubotu> kbfx: an alternative to K-Menu for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.9.1+20060611cvs-1 (edgy), package size 593 kB, installed size 1596 kB
<aorthr33> LVM help?
<_delmp> yo
<_delmp> salope
<cntb> pls some install expert
<cntb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCardsSmc are officially listed as supported
<cntb> q. \o is Accton Technology SMC2-1211TX in kubuntu supported HArdware  ?
<aorthr33> I just did a HD install of Kubuntu that I intend to run from a portable USB-HD, but to facilitate the install, I installed the HD in my laptop..now I need to change the menu.lst to reflect where the HD will eventually live
<cntb> any workaround with that NIC ?
<aorthr33> before (pre-LVM), I would just change from sda1 to sdb1...but not sure how that translates in LVM...anyone got any ideas?
<Mena_> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Mena_> :D
<Mena_> !pong
<ubotu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<aorthr33> should  I just the menu.lst entry from (hd0,4) to (hd1,4)?
<cntb> wow via vt6105 NIC also not supported in ubuntu !!
<Mena_> I also wonder why when i install kubuntu on another pc but with my hard and When i conect my hard to my pc it doesnt work...Any idea why that happened
<cntb> CNet Davicom DM9102AF also out of supported NIcs ?
<Mena_> Support Here fiends !!!!!! :(
<Mena_> friends*
<Ash-Fox> !real
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ash-Fox> !realplayer
<XVampireX> people, not directly kubuntu related, but those new to Linux trying out Kubuntu here's a good article: http://security.linux.com/security/07/02/13/1637251.shtml?tid=35
<aorthr33> Mena: define some of your terms for us:   Install to another PC (USB connection, IDE connection???),...'doesnt work....doens't boot, some features done' work???
<cntb> wow via vt6105 NIC also not supported in ubuntu !
<cntb> XVampireX: strange wy so many netcards not supported?
<ghetek> how do i find a specific string of text that is in a plaintext file somewhere in a subdirectory of a directory that i am currently in (im in Konsole)
<XVampireX> cntb: Ask your hardware manufacturer
<XVampireX> Linux devs (including ubuntu) are trying to get as much hardware working on Linux. Not their fault.
<Jucato> ghetek: "grep -i searchstring directory/" maybe?
<gdiebel> ghetek: you may wish to: grep -ri string directory/ as this will recursively search.
<cntb> XVampireX: noone's fault
* aseigo speaks.
<cntb> want to solve a problem
<Jucato> aseigo: heh :)
<Gtwy> cntb: is it supported for any other distribution
<Jucato> aseigo: you have a long scrollback :D
<cntb> DM9102af NIC was very common I guess was supported by rh7 old debian etc
<athlon> currently I use kubuntu 6.06 but I am thinking about upgrading to 6.10. Thing is, though at first I used KDE, I now work exclusively in gnome. Since I dont have internet connection at home, I wonder if its possible to use kubuntu dvd to upgrade my 6.06 then use -ubuntu- dvd to upgrade gnome ?
<cntb> where do I look
<ackbahr> Tried all the trick you suggested to get my keyboard to work, but It did go anywhere...
<Gtwy> cntb: you may have to modprobe
<Gtwy> cntb: google modprobe (your nic)
<ackbahr> Is there a way to reinstall *over* the current install, which would simply correct the current problems?
<aseigo> Jucato: indeed. konversation's search helps sift through it nicely
<Gtwy> ackbahr: and not loose anything?
<Jucato> aseigo: hehe ;)
<ackbahr> Gtwy: Well, just asking... :)
<Gtwy> ackbahr: you didnt answer the question
<XVampireX> aseigo you started using kubuntu?
<ackbahr> Well, yes, that was the idea
<aseigo> XVampireX: toyed with it during breezy, moved to it on one machine during dapper...
<ackbahr> Like the Nasty W can do
<Gtwy> ackbahr: do you have 2 hard drives
<aseigo> XVampireX: now i've got an edgy and a feisty
<aseigo> or whatever the letters are
<ackbahr> I can backup, yes
<XVampireX> aseigo: Cool :D
<ackbahr> (usb ext HD)
<XVampireX> edgy is after dapper and feisty is after edgy :P
<aseigo> the alphabet: a wonderful thing. yeah, the lack of an updated xephyr for x86-64 is killing me right now though =(
* Jucato wished he could do something to ease aseigo's pain... though doesn't dare to ask in #ubuntu-motu...
<n8k99> Jucato did you do something 'bad' in there?
<cntb> the hell with old NICs I have a rtl8139 in the lab good enough
<ackbahr> Gtwy: Anyway, I suppose the install or backup process won't be able to figure out what is working and ain't....
<Jucato> n8k99: no. I'm just shy in front of He-man and Co. :D
<Jucato> n8k99: but I'll be going there soon... might feel the need to add another word to my cloak :P
<aseigo> Jucato: somehow i don't think "a kde developer's productivity is being hampered" would be a huge motivator for them ;)
<n8k99> hehe
<Jucato> hehe :)
<n8k99> yeah- who needs a kde developer anyways! jk
<Jucato> !info xserver-xephyr feisty
<ubotu> xserver-xephyr: Nested X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1.1-0ubuntu14 (feisty), package size 1488 kB, installed size 3812 kB
<Jucato> aseigo: might also be too late now... I think we're in feature freeze already
<Gtwy> ackbahr: it just is never a good idea to do an install like that. you would inevitably end up formatting again at a later date to correct either 1. errors it didnt fix or 2. new errors that came from doing that
<aseigo> Jucato: it's a bug leading to 100% reproducable on-startup crashes. i don't think it matters if its a feature freeze =)
<aseigo> Jucato: there's a patch upstream that needs to get applied and a package built
<ackbahr> Gtwy: And is there a way to keep/remember what I configured and worked?
<Jucato> oh...
<Gtwy> ackbahr: backup /etc/ and your home directory
<Gtwy> ackbahr: however if something is "screwed up"
<Gtwy> ackbahr: have you considered just trying to fix the problem?
<ackbahr> Gtwy: I've been trying to for 1.5 day
<Gtwy> ackbahr: you havent tried hard enough yet
<ackbahr> But if you have suggestions, I can submit my problem to you as well.
<Gtwy> ackbahr: what is your problem
<bdragonmsl> What's the best way to addberyl-manager to the session manager??
<ackbahr> My keyboard layout won't work (AltGr and CapsLock don't do anything); the control panel thing doesn't have any keyboard layout in it, and the xserver-reconfig-xorg (something like that) didn't work either
<ackbahr> And that's only one of the problems
<Gtwy> ackbahr: and they used to work?
<ackbahr> Yep
<Gtwy> ackbahr: until what
<ackbahr> Probably until I tried all the walkthroughs to get beryl to work, and without success, too.
<Gtwy> uh what files did you have to edit to get beryl to work
<ackbahr> (Which is problem 2; problem 3 is the unstability of knetwork-manager)
<jermain> Can someone tell me how to install a .deb from konsole?
<ackbahr> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<apokryphos> ackbahr: not really a great idea to recommend that...
<jermain> :o
<apokryphos> specifically use the name: sudo dpkg -i somepackage.deb
<apokryphos> jermain: though, what package is it?
<ackbahr> apokryphos: Ah, see what you mean....
<jermain> its skype
<apokryphos> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<apokryphos> check there
<jermain> damn does this bot have an answer to EVERTYTHING?
<Gtwy> ackbahr: well, it seems you fubared your Xorg config
<apokryphos> jermain: yes ;-)
<apokryphos> !bot | jermain
<ubotu> jermain: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ackbahr> Gtwy: "fubared"?
<jermain> O.o thanks *scratches head*
<n8k99> !everything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about everything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gtwy> ackbahr: and ill be honest, the reason i use kubuntu on my laptop and not gentoo, which i use for all my servers, is because i can never get Xorg configured properly and kubuntu does it for me
<jermain[reading] > lol
<apokryphos> !everything is <alias> bot
<ubotu> I'll remember that, apokryphos
<Gtwy> ackbahr: fubar = fouled up beyond all repair (polite version)
<n8k99> !everything
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ackbahr> Gtwy: Well, I'm in KDE, actually! :)
<Gtwy> ackbahr: but you were trying to set up beryl right
<Gtwy> ?
<n8k99> jermain[reading] : yes it knows everything
<ackbahr> And I managed to mess it all as well.... But even on the level of the console, AltGr and CapsLock won't work
<ackbahr> Gtwy: Yes, I was trying to set up beryl
<Gtwy> ackbahr: and you screwed up Xorg stuff
<jermain[reading] > I thought about getting beryl too, it looked cool, but then i saw
<ackbahr> But just to have the possibility to open a XGL session to show Wpeople who'd tell me the linux's not nice to look at.... :P
<ackbahr> Gtwy: Yep
<jermain[reading] > all these warnings about it being beta and it could mess you up
<ackbahr> Kept editing xorg.conf
<jermain[reading] > so i decided not to get it :)
<jermain[reading] > it looks really cool on youtube though
<ackbahr> There's probably a backup of the original one somewhere? Would this help?
<Gtwy> ackbahr: and that is probably the one thing i cant help you with. always make a backup of a config. if you need help setting up apache/bind/sshd/or any services let me know
<ackbahr> Gtwy: What do you think of the fact that the keys aare screwed even on the level of the console?
<yaccin> jermain[reading] : well beryl should be kinda easy to install
<Gtwy> ackbahr: running through X or if you kill X?
<yaccin> what graphics card do you have?
<tuco> Hello people.
<Gtwy> ackbahr: have you checked /etc/locale.gen
<ackbahr> Gtwy: starting with a console at login
<tuco> I can't seem to sort out the problem I am having with my printer and my USB 2.gg stick. Any help welcome :-)
<ackbahr> Gtwy: Nope, what should it look like?
<ackbahr> Gtwy:  I don't have a locale.gen
<ele> ackbahr:try dkpg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ackbahr> ele: Already tried it, but without the -phigh .... What does it change?
<ele> actually i donyt no
<ackbahr> ok... thanks anyway!
<cntb> what is a good keyb shortcut for Kmenu (start;-)) ?
<Jucato> cntb: Alt+F1 is the default
<Jucato> cntb: btw, have you tried Katapult?
<cntb> ty
<Jucato> !katapult | cntb
<ubotu> cntb: katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<jermain[reading] > it seems !skype is outdated
<ackbahr> cntb: My brother hijacked the Windows key.... :)
<jermain[reading] > i kinda used ackbahrs code
<tuco> Guys any help welcome for my two problems. The last two that have been buggering me for two weeks now!
<jermain[reading] > sudo dpkg -i skype*.deb
<jermain[reading] > whats up tuco
<jermain[reading] > im prolly not smart enough to help but do tell anyway :)
<tuco> Thank you Jermanin. Basically for the last two weeks I have a been trying to have my MP130 Canon printer to work without success. I think I have installed what needed to be installed, and the other other problem is that i can't have my 2gig stuck recognized.
<tuco> Jermain sorry!
<XenThraL> Hi, having some trouble with adept package manager
<gioacchino> hello'
<ackbahr> Gtwy: Are you still around?
<thomax_> XenThraL: whats up
<XenThraL> when I try to open it and put in the password it says "conversation with su failed"
<XenThraL> bit of a linux noob so if someone could walk me through whats going on...
<thomax_> XenThraL: when you do "kdesu adept" ?
<XenThraL> kdesu adept_manager
<Gtwy> ackbahr: yeah i am fetching updates on a new edgy install
<thomax_> are you added to the admin group ?
<XenThraL> I have no idea
<Gtwy> XenThraL: cat /etc/sudoers
<XenThraL> this just started happening
<XenThraL> worked fine last night
<cadkins> ackbahr :  were you the one that had problems installing Beryl?
<ackbahr> cadkins: Yep
<XenThraL> Gtwy: do I do that on the konsole?
<thomax_> XenThraL: thats strange, did you cgange anything since than
<tuco> Still there Jermain?
<thomax_> change *
<XenThraL> not to my recollection
<Gtwy> XenThraL: type cat /etc/sudoers
<cadkins> ackbahr : ah.  Well...if you get your system back up running, see if this helps with the install : http://element14.wordpress.com/2007/01/16/how-to-install-beryl-on-kubuntu-610/
<ackbahr> Gtwy: Sorry, you've already helped me a lot, I don't want to bother you too much....
<XenThraL> "Permission denied"
<cadkins> ackbahr: that is what I used and it installed with no problems whatsoever
<Gtwy> ackbahr: i dont mind i just cant help you im not good with xorg configurations
<thomax_> sudo cat /etc/sudoers
<ackbahr> cadkins: What graphic card do you have?
<Gtwy> ackbahr: spent all week trying to get Gentoo work on a i810 video card to no avail ended up putting kubuntu back on
<XenThraL> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<ackbahr> Gtwy: Seems the safe thing to do....
<XenThraL> # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<XenThraL> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<XenThraL> never touched these files...
<waylandbill> Gtwy: spend all week just compiling KDE. :-)
<ackbahr> Gtwy: If I want to show off to a Wuser, I can use Kararoo live CD! :)
<cadkins> ackbahr : but first make sure that you have a graphics card that will work by doing : glxinfo | grep direct in a terminal.  If it comes back with direct rendering: yes, you're good
<cadkins> ackbahr : I have a GeForceFX 5200
<Gtwy> waylandbill: actually i compiled about 400 packages in 20 hours
<ackbahr> cadkins: It doesn't, but it's a driver problem, right?
<cntb> ,
<cntb> sorry keyb fell
<cntb> haha
<waylandbill> Gtwy: that's actually not too bad.
<thomax_> XenThraL: does apt-get work for you?
<XenThraL> yeah
<cadkins> ackbahr : not necissarirly.  The graphics card has to support direct rendering which is *i think* hardware acceleration.
<cntb> in a cloned system network is down lspci sees the rtl8139 what next ?
<thomax_> XenThraL>: ry reinstalling adept 'sudo apt-get install adept --reinstall
<Gtwy> waylandbill: agreed... problem is you have to enable certain things in the kernel to get i810 working and disable others, i compiled 4 times and gave up
<cadkins> ackbahr : what kind of card do you have?
<gioacchino> I have a problem with amule
<XenThraL> it will still know what packages I have right?
<gioacchino> how to use webserver ?
<ackbahr> cadkins: My understanding is that direct_rendering is the *management* of the accel... I'm not really sure what card I have, that's the problem!
<thomax_> yeah offcource
<XenThraL> ok just being sure
<gioacchino> the pacage downloaded from repository' not have webserver
<ackbahr> cadkins: Do you have a nice tool to identify it?
<cadkins> ackbahr : from the Beryl site "The Xgl X server requires 3D video acceleration. "
<cntb> is there such a thing dpkg-reconfigure network ?
<cadkins> ackbahr : should be able to tell from the System Info.  I think it's under "System" on the K menu.  I'm on Winders ATM.
<ackbahr> cadkins: Well, it's a 2005 portable computer.... It sure contains an accel! + Kararoo XGL live CD does work on this computer....
<berker> Hi, i just started to use kubuntu today, and have a question
<berker> I pluged in my webcam
<cadkins> ackbahr : ok.  See if this returns anything from the command line : fglrxinfo
<berker> but nothing happened
<cadkins> you might have an ATI graphics card
<berker> what should i do, can you help?
<ackbahr> cadkins: I think so
<XenThraL> thomax_: now when I try to run it
<XenThraL> it says "Su returned with an error"
<ackbahr> cadkins: At least this was my general work hypothesis
<cadkins> ah....well see if fglrxinfo | grep direct  returns anything
<XenThraL> doesn't even open up the dialog to put in my password
<thomax_> hmmm
<ackbahr> cadkins: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.
<XenThraL> adept still works @ konsole
<cadkins> ackbahr : you might have an ATI Radeon.  Not sure though
<thomax_> XenThraL: so whan you do "kdesu adept" in konsole it works?
<ackbahr> cadkins: But sincerely, I had something else 2 hours ago, so it's really a driver indication rather than hardware!
<XenThraL> no
<berker> should i load driver?
<XenThraL> kdesu _everything_ fails
<tuco> So guess Jermain gave up on me, anybody elses's help is welcome!
<XenThraL> just tried with other programs
<thomax_> hmm then its something with kdesu probablu
<Gtwy> so sudo works but not kdesu
<berker> no body listens me :(
<elbing> berker, type dmesg and look at output from kernel.
<ackbahr> cadkins: Same for the direct_rendering : I once had it on "yes", but tried tweaking to get a correction (there was a white cube when beryl got closer to working...)
<berker> ok
<XenThraL> apparently so Gtwy
<XenThraL> I wonder how the hell I managed to break _that_
<XenThraL> last night I installed alien to change some .rpms to .debs
<XenThraL> only thing I remember doing
<cadkins> ackbahr : I think I had that problem once too when I first installed Beryl.  Stupid question, but have you tried to just fully reboot?  Not just X but the whole computer?
<ackbahr> cadkins: Yep
<ackbahr> But as I told you before, I tried a dozen of XGL/Beryl/Compiz install tutorials.........
<berker> it says usb camera found
<berker> but how can i make it work?
<cadkins> ackbahr : bummer :(  Would it be a big pain to just reinstall kubuntu?   After that, I would give that script a shot.  It worked like a charm for me.
<ackbahr> cadkins: So I don't remember all I did, in what order, and what got me closer to working!!!
<thomax_> XenThraL: just installed alien but everything keeps working fine for me
<cntb> changed NIC how to re-detect it no eth0 no eth1 either it is a rtl8139 listed in lspci
<XenThraL> yeah I doubted that would be it
<XenThraL> uh how do I reinstall kdesu?
<cadkins> ackbahr : I know what you mean.  I messed with it for a while and finally after "something", the resolution started working at 1280x1024
<ackbahr> Well, I'm strongly considering reinstalling all of it.....
<thomax_> does anyone know what package contains kdesu ?
<cadkins> ackbahr : you should have a copy of xorg.conf that you can just fall back to.  Have you checked on that ?
<ackbahr> Well, I probably have dozens of xorgs on this thing.... I'll check it up
<thomax_> XenThraL: for the moment I don't know what to look at
<miranda82> hi there people
<XenThraL> irk, that can't be a good sign
<ackbahr> How can I ls a directory in column by dates?
<cadkins> ackbahr : I would see if you can find the first one that worked and go back to it.
<thomax_> XenThraL: it's strange thats all I can say
<miranda82> is there any way to make smaller the notification bubbles of kopete? they are huge here...
<thomax_> an aplication doesn't break by itself as far as I know
<PhinnFort> is it possible to get ktorrent 2.1 in edgy?
<cadkins> ackbahr : the xorg.conf files should be appended with either a date stamp or number i.e. xorg.conf.1  xorg.conf.2  etc...
<PhinnFort> on amd64?
<ackbahr> cadkins: Well, I have both types....
<cadkins> ackbahr : I would use the one with the time stamp.  I had to do that as well  LOL
<ackbahr> cadkins: I have *8* xorg.* files! :)
<cadkins> ackbahr : yep.  I had about the same :)  I have to run but good luck getting back working.  And try that script to see if that works ;)
<XenThraL> Gtwy: any clue on how I can fix this?
<PhinnFort> is anyone else experiencing random crashes of the X server when using beryl?
<Gtwy> try reinstalling kdesu ?
<XenThraL> which package is it?
<XenThraL> I did kdesu --reinstall but, thats not it...
<PhinnFort> XenThraL: check out packages.ubuntu.com
<PhinnFort> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=kdesu&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=edgy&arch=i386
<PhinnFort> kdebase-bin, it seems
<elbing> PhinnFort, I experienced troubles with adept-notifier. Running from AIGLX rest looks nice
<ackbahr> Goodbye all, I'm trying to restore my system! See you all in another life!
<PhinnFort> elbing: the problems with adept-notifier seems to be random
<XenThraL> cool, thanks
<PhinnFort> sometimes it works/looks perfectly
<elbing> yes, with XGL white screen
<PhinnFort> XenThraL: you're welcome
<elbing> if it's killed all runs well
<PhinnFort> well, i'm using AIGLX, and it runs perfectly, except it sometimes crashes when i have many apps open
<PhinnFort> i.e. under heavy load
<XenThraL> reinstalled kdebase but its still giving me the error
<XenThraL> guess I'll reboot
<elbing> With AIGLX I start with kwin, beryl is in autostart but keeps original window manager. Not important for me, selected beryl manager and all runs except random troubles with adept
<berker> sorry my machine is frozen
<PhinnFort> elbing: it's not even sometimes, it was three times this morning
<berker> so how can i make it work?
<berker> elbing?
<PhinnFort> berker: what's the problem?
<berker> sorry guys
<berker> i'm new
<skywalker> what is wrong with upgradeing from Ubuntu to xubuntu
<berker> I pluged my web cam.
<elbing> PhinnFort, under heavy load runs without problems except my FX5200 that is tired :p
<PhinnFort> ;)
<berker> How can i make it work?
<PhinnFort> elbing: well, it's very snappy and everything, it just crashes sometimes
<elbing> berker, your problem is not kubuntu: is Linux. try adding your cam to your favourite instant messenger program
<Admiral_Chicago> skywalker: nothing.
<elbing> usually it will works
<PhinnFort> and i know it isn't a problem with my experimental radeon drivers, since another guy with nvidia had exactly the same error
<PhinnFort> even the same backtrace
<berker> i tried with Kopete. not working, just a blue squire
<skywalker> ok thanks I was thinking of doing that IO dident know if theirs was a bug or something
<ccl> Hi. I'm new to Linux and Ubuntu. I have a problem with installing codecs for watching movies and listening to music...
<PhinnFort> berker: run dmesg | tail
<PhinnFort> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<elbing> hummm I'm not sure about backtrace. It's not card problem, when beryl was updated last week some troubles disappeared
<PhinnFort> ah, ok
<PhinnFort> maybe I should downgrade
<elbing> this week works nice
<PhinnFort> but the posts from that other guy in the ubuntu forums where two weeks old
<elbing> (this morning at least)
<PhinnFort> well, this morning it was very nice, until it crashed horribly
<ccl> I downloaded something that was suppossed to be a plugin with codecs for totem... I just don't know how to install it..
<elbing> yes, it was when I decided run it with AIGLX, XGL crashed for me two weeks ago
<elbing> I'm afraid, I turned off my machine after updates and when I rebooted all work fine as yesterday
<XenThraL> reboot did the job it seems
<berker> and...
<XenThraL> thank you thomax_ and PhinnFort
<PhinnFort> ok
<thomax_> no problem
<PhinnFort> ccl: you should try to use Automatix or Easy Ubuntu
<tuco> Guys...anyone can help me with my printer and usb stick please. Been stuck with it for two weeks now, and that is the only reason I have to go back to windows to print stuff (and believe me it sucks).
<PhinnFort> tuco: what happens when you insert your usb stick?
<PhinnFort> ccl: why do you use totem?
<ccl> anyone that can help me?
<PhinnFort> ccl: yes
<PhinnFort> ccl: do you use KDE?
<Vamp899> Hi
<Vamp899> one question
<ccl> well... I don't know... what should I use? Like I said, I'm completely new to Linux..
<tuco> Thank you PhinnFort. Basically it looks like it is recognized but it doesn't appear in Konqueror and most of the time freezes the machine and I have to reboot.
<Vamp899> use KDE
<ccl> I wan't to learn....
<Vamp899> KDE is a good looking and easy Desktop
<Vamp899> how to find a Ubuntu repo for multimedia? i search packages like w32codec-all
<berker> maybe the camera is broken i dont know, do you want me to send the konsole message to you?
<ccl> so what do I do to install that?
<berker> Phinnfort?
<Vamp899> apt-get install kde-core
<thomax_> Vamp899: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<wahle> hey, anyone have any problems with the updates today removing kubuntu-desktop and apt-updater, etc etc?
<elbing> berker, what webcam is it?
<Vamp899> thx
<berker> the brand is UNIS
<tuco> PhinnFort my printer is an MP130 Canon usb
<berker> [17180232.092000]  usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 10
<berker> [17180232.272000]  usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<berker> [17180232.556000]  usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<berker> [17180232.836000]  usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 11
<berker> [17180233.016000]  usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<binks_> is it posible to fix a broken rar in linux if no par files are present
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* berker was kicked off #kubuntu by apokryphos (flood)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<berker> :(
<apokryphos> !paste | berker
<ubotu> berker: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Vamp899> where i have to save the sources.list? i never used Ubuntu/Kubuntu (SuSE user^^)
<bobofett> You can't send that many messages that fast berker.
<ackbahr> Gtwy: Well, I solved my AltGr problem by fetching the oldest xorg.conf ..... :)
<apokryphos> Vamp899: /etc/apt
<Vamp899> thx
<PhinnFort> tuco: can you paste the output of dmesg?
<PhinnFort> !paste | tuco
<ubotu> tuco: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<berker> sorry ...
<bobofett> lol np...you didn't know.
<berker> nope
<tuco> dmesg? Never used that one...sudo.....?
<berker> i'm new
<berker> no
<berker> :)
<timster> Why is the paste bin on the netherland server/
<bobofett> so what are you currently using?
<elbing> berker, maybe a hardware problem. are you sure that device works well?
<bobofett> berker.
<apokryphos> timster: because the NL admin runs it
<timster> Ah
<berker> yeah, i think so but i will buy another one tomorrow, let see if that one works...
<tuco> Phinn what is the full command for dmesg please?
<berker> I've been using windows bobofett
<berker> it was a pain in the ass. and i changed it
<bobofett> aaaah ok ... are you sure the stick works at all?
<PhinnFort> tuco: "dmesg"
<PhinnFort> no sudo
<PhinnFort> it just prints stuff from the kernel
<bobofett> Have you tried it in a different computer?
<binks_> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<PhinnFort> i'm a bit busy here, sorry
<berker> nope
<berker> thats better idea, i'll try
<berker> Thank you very much for all help, and sorry about the paste...
<bobofett> yeah if you can do that really quick then come back here and let us know.
<bobofett> lol np man
<bobofett> good luck
<elbing> berker, try read this: http://www.linux.com/howtos/Webcam-HOWTO/index.shtml before buy a new device
<berker> Thanks, I'll try it tomorrow, its 1:00 AM here, my friends were in sleep
<berker> ok thanks elbing
<tuco> Phinn: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7665/
<Vamp899> thx for help
<Vamp899> i try to install Kubuntu now :D
<berker> See you guys...
<berker> Thanks again
<bobofett>  later good luck
<tominglis> hi, does anyone know how you can edit the desktop right click menu, for example to include a shortcut to konsole in it?
<asaup> i downloaded jIRCii and java runtime environment but when i try to start jIRCii it says : Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from jerk.jar
<PhinnFort> have you tried inserting it before pasting?
<PhinnFort>  /running dmesg
<PhinnFort> tuco: did you insert the usb stick before running dmesg?
<tuco> hold on
<tuco> nope did not
<PhinnFort> then insert it, pray it doesn't freeze, and paste;)
<asaup> i downloaded jIRCii and java runtime environment but when i try to start jIRCii it says : Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from jerk.jar
<tuco> do you want me to? it might freeze the pc completely
<PhinnFort> asaup: i saw it the first time
<PhinnFort> asaup: ask in #java
<ScarFreewill> how can i get out of "sticky keys" with out reloging
<tuco> ok
<Vamp899> i have a reiserfs, swap and a ext3 partition. Is there any way to install without formating one of these partitions?
<asaup> ok
<ScarFreewill> Vamp899: yes
<Vamp899> how?
<Vamp899> atm im in the Kubuntu Partitionier (looks like qtparted oder LVM)
<waylandbill> Vamp899: the installer will ask what to format and what not to
<ScarFreewill> Vamp899: its asks you after you pasted the formating screen where the mount points must be
<ScarFreewill> Vamp899: just skip the format menu
<tuco> there you go :-) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7666/
<PhinnFort> danke
<ScarFreewill> Vamp899: i think its a sort of qtparted
<Vamp899> im on step 5 of 6 and he shows me my two partitions and im allowed to do partitions by hand, what to klick? My HD i want to install Kubuntu on it?
<PhinnFort> tuco: everything seems normal...
<ScarFreewill> how can i get out of "sticky keys" with out reloging (if i hold in shift for a long time)
<ccl> ok... I downloaded w32codec-all... How do I install it?
<waylandbill> Vamp899: the next screen after paritioning is mount point/formatting
<PhinnFort> ScarFreewill: ask once, mkay?
<Vamp899> do you speak german?
<PhinnFort> ScarFreewill: go to system settings -> Accessibility
<binks_> ok i am missing something is there a cmd in unrar to fix an archeive
<bobofett> I don't suppose any of you use KMPlayer do you?
<tuco> it doesn't appear in media...how can I check?
<PhinnFort> bobofett: i use Codeine
<bobofett> How do you like it?
<PhinnFort> tuco: go to "media:/"
<PhinnFort> bobofett: very, very much
<ScarFreewill> PhinnFort: i was not sure ppl understaned what i was trying to say note that my post is differant hince i didn't post twice
<tuco> in there
<bobofett> I'm on the endless search for the perfect media player...and I think I've used them all but Codeine...and that was the next on my list...it's it nice and small?
<PhinnFort> ScarFreewill: did it work, what i told you to do?
<ScarFreewill> PhinnFort: danke sune
<PhinnFort> tuco: nothing?
<bobofett> pretty decent memory footprint?
<tuco> nothing mate...only my hardrive
<tuco> and cdrom
<Vamp899> the paritionier dont shows my hdb (its a ext3, is that a problem?) :(
<Vamp899> only my hda1
<PhinnFort> tuco: try running "ls /dev/sd*"
<Vamp899> and hda2 (swap)
<PhinnFort> bobofett: extremely nice
<PhinnFort> !codeine
<ubotu> codeine: Simple KDE video player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-3.dfsg-1 (edgy), package size 163 kB, installed size 576 kB
<tuco> done
<Vamp899> ah i found it
<PhinnFort> tuco: what did it say?
<PhinnFort> bobofett: http://www.methylblue.com/codeine/
<tuco> ev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda3  /dev/sdb  /dev/sdc
<bobofett> Ok you convinced me...ha...Codeine you are the next bitch on my list...hahaha
<PhinnFort> bobofett: it's minimalistic, you might say
<bobofett> Thanks alot Fort...actually been to their site before...just got side tracked by some other player...ha
<PhinnFort> i think it might become standard in KDE 4
<PhinnFort> it was just imported into KDE SVN
<PhinnFort> bobofett: you must not stray from the true path
<bobofett> We really need to .... oh yeah I was about to say what you just said about getting a standard player for KDE/Kubuntu even.
<PhinnFort> ;)
<yaccin> !wacom
<bobofett> lol fort
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yaccin> !graphire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tuco> The machine hasn't crashed so far but the usb stick doesn't show still...arghhhh!
<bobofett> poor ubot...lol
<PhinnFort> tuco try to run "sudo cfdisk /dev/sda"
<bobofett> it's so confused...ha
<yaccin> ubotu: what exactly DO you know? :P
<PhinnFort> tuco: wait  a sec
<yaccin> [18:24]  <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yaccin> XD
<bobofett> lol
<PhinnFort> tuco: do you have scsi disks?
<PhinnFort> !tablet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tablet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> !mymother
<tuco> nope I don't
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mymother - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bobofett> It's my favorite pass time to watch people try to talk to poor confused ubot....lol lol
<Gtwy> is there a GUI app for handling private keys for remote ssh login
<bobofett> LOL....Stop I'm going to piss myself!
<PhinnFort> tuco: try running "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt"
<PhinnFort> and then access "/mnt" in konqi
<om3ga> i have a ?
<PhinnFort> !?
<PhinnFort> !!
<PhinnFort> !rabbits
<om3ga> how do i get limewire or frostwire to run in kubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rabbits - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> om3ga: you on 64-bit?
<PhinnFort> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<OzW> is there a way to list all connected serial devices?
<tuco> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7668/
<om3ga> i think so
<PhinnFort> !frostwire | om3ga
<ubotu> om3ga: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Mena> !png
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about png - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mena> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<PhinnFort> !fool
<bobofett> pong
<bobofett> lol
<bobofett> lol
<Mena> :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fool - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<om3ga> i looked there and tried it but didnt work
<OzW> or see if a serial device i have connected is in fact being detected properly?
<PhinnFort> tuco: try typing in/pasting "/media/sda1" into the konqueror address bar
<Mena> Freinds when i compile a program
<PhinnFort> !serial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about serial - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> OzW: use dmesg
<PhinnFort> !dmesg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mena> i must install it fron the folder i have compileed it in
<Mena> from*
<PhinnFort> tuco: i have to go to the shower now
<Mena> uninstall*
<PhinnFort> please "/msg PhinnFort" if you need help desperately
<tuco> I am happy for you Phinn :-)
<tuco> Ok will do
<elbing> PhinnFort, I need one million dolar
<Mena> heeheh !!!
<om3ga> heres what i got
<elbing> desperately
<tuco> and a pack of beer!
<om3ga> dpkg: error processing FrostWire-4.10.9-2.i586.deb (--install):
<om3ga>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<om3ga> Errors were encountered while processing:
<om3ga>  FrostWire-4.10.9-2.i586.deb
<cntb> changed NIC how to re-detect it no eth0 no eth1 either it is a rtl8139 listed in lspci
<om3ga> ok i got it
<om3ga> i think
<om3ga> ok i didnt get it
<Gtwy> is there a "keychain" program for kubuntu or should i use the gentoo one
<PhinnFort> !money | elbing
<jhutchins> Gtwy: Keychain?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about money - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cntb> changed NIC how to re-detect it no eth0 no eth1 either it is a rtl8139 listed in lspci
<PhinnFort> !1millionUSD | elbin
<PhinnFort> !1millionUSD | elbing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1millionusd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> Gtwy: you mean like KWallet?
<PhinnFort> !kwallet
<om3ga> !frostwire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwallet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<PhinnFort> om3ga: replace "FrostWire-4.10.9-2.i586.deb" with the filename of the file you downloaded
<om3ga> ok
<waylandbill> cntb: did a module get loaded for it?
<tuco> Shower was good Phinn?
<PhinnFort> cntb: "lsmod | grep rtl
<smaggard> hey
<PhinnFort> tuco: very pleasant
<smaggard> whats up folks!?
<tuco> Dear me :-)
<PhinnFort> tuco: did you manage to enter "/media/sda1"?
<cntb> PhinnFort: a sec
<tuco> this only checks my hdd
<PhinnFort> ?
<tuco> not the 2gg stick
<PhinnFort> since you don't have scsi harddrives, the only "SD"'s on you system should be the usb stick
<cntb> nope PhinnFort https://wiki.ubuntu.comd/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCardsRealtek mentins module8139too
<cntb> phinn can I install it from alternateCD ?
<Dr_willis> at least untill feisty fawn comes out and that new libata stuff. :)
<PhinnFort> the linux kernel uses the same subsystem for scsi disks and usb disks
<tuco> well when I type /media/sda1 in the broswer in konqueror. It only shows the folders in the main hdd
<tuco> most from windows!
<PhinnFort> tuco: weird...
<Mena> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<PhinnFort> tuco: sure you don't have a scsi disk?
<cntb> PhinnFort:  how do I redetect and nstall it . windows asks for drivers in this case
<Mena> !ping-pong
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping-pong - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tuco> Dude I am on a laptop...
<tuco> and no scsi drive in sight
<PhinnFort> dude, something is wrong
<tuco> The stick light is ticking though
<PhinnFort> tuco: try "ls -la /media"
<PhinnFort> tuco: the kernel discovered it, but from the paste it didn't seem like it knew it was a storage device
<tuco> Maybe I should need a shower again to bring more luck no?
<PhinnFort> but, for the fun of it, how many in here knows that you can use your voice to control KDE?
<cntb> PhinnFort: lsmod gave me a line mii 6912 8139cp,8139too
<cntb> not many PhinnFort
<om3ga> ok i think i got it
<PhinnFort> System Settings -> Accessibility -> Input Actions
<om3ga> trying to load app now
<cntb> PhinnFort: nice
<PhinnFort> om3ga: nice
<om3ga> ok wouldnt load
<cntb> PhinnFort: lsmod gave me a line mii 6912 8139cp,8139too
<waylandbill> cntb: then it sounds like the modules got loaded
<om3ga> or if you're using Kubuntu:
<om3ga> kdesu kate /usr/bin/frostwire
<om3ga> Changing line 3 from:
<om3ga> sh runFrost.sh
<om3ga> To:
<om3ga> bash runFrost.sh
<robnyc> how can openoffice be recovered?
<cntb> waylandbill:  now eth0 ?
<om3ga> thats what the ubuntu help desk says
<PhinnFort> om3ga: undo that edit
<PhinnFort> rather run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash" and choose "No"
<PhinnFort> this is because of some enormous stupidity from the ubuntu devs
<cntb> waylandbill:  PhinnFort sudo ifconfig shows my eth0 is not up . what must the next step be ?
<PhinnFort> cntb: do you have dhcp?
<Dr_willis> more dash and bash fighting . :)
<om3ga> i never did the edit
<waylandbill> cntb: kcontrol, network, network settings
<om3ga> i cant open kate to do it
<PhinnFort> cntb: dhclient eth0
<cntb> waylandbill:  was there
<PhinnFort> om3ga: then just run the command i pasted
<cntb> PhinnFort: trying dhclient ? sudo it ?
<PhinnFort> cntb: yeah
<Dr_willis> post a bug to the frostwire lists also.
<PhinnFort> dhclient is a dhcp client
<om3ga> ok
<cntb> PhinnFort: trouble
<PhinnFort> who wants to sign up to a dev-list just for filing a bug, anyways?
<PhinnFort> cntb: ?
<PhinnFort> cntb: you don't use dhcp?
<cntb> error while getting interface flags nosuch device
<PhinnFort> if not, use "ifconfig eth0 [ipaddress]  up"
<cntb> I do use dhcp all the time
<om3ga> what do i do from there
<PhinnFort> cntb: do "dmesg | tail"
<Dr_willis> actually i thought gnomefreak  sent them an email a few months back..
<PhinnFort> om3ga: run /usr/bin/frostwire
<waylandbill> cntb: sudo ifup eth0
<cntb> PhinnFort:  it is a PC repair shop with 4-8 PC connected most of the time to router
<cntb> waylandbill:  doing that
<PhinnFort> om3ga: alt+f2, pase /usr/bin/frostwire
<tuco> oh man I am getting tired with that stick...and I have the printer to sort out too! Please don't let me go back to wincrap...please!
<PhinnFort> tuco: are you sure it works in wincrap?
<PhinnFort> and what is the printer model, btw?
<cntb> waylandbill:  PhinnFort <<< no such device >>>
<om3ga> bad command ?
<PhinnFort> cntb: look up
<tuco> man...believe me it does work.
<PhinnFort> [18:47]  <PhinnFort> cntb: do "dmesg | tail"
<cntb> k
<PhinnFort> tuco: that is just plain weird...
<tuco> and it is full of pron! kidding!
<PhinnFort> tuco: let me have a try at the printer instead, mkay?
<tuco> ok sir
<PhinnFort> i hate stupid stuff that won't work;)
<om3ga> lol me too
<tuco> man tell me...
<Mena> plz put space bettwen the : ) and the owrd ...:D heheh
<tuco> everything else works aprt from the stick and the printer
<PhinnFort> luckily most of my hardware was very linux compatible
<Mena> word8
<cntb> PhinnFort: has some bluetooth there  on dmesg |tail also NEt : registered protocol family 31
<PhinnFort> cntb: no mention of any errors?
<cntb> also PhinnFort ipv6 over iv4 tunneling driver
<smaggard> edgy worked with my volume buttons and remote out of the box :D
<smaggard> on hp laptop
<PhinnFort> even my tv-card worked without any hassle
<cntb> PhinnFort: I can less the dmesg maybe
<PhinnFort> on Gentoo, which was the first distro i used
<PhinnFort> cntb: yeah
<tuco> so why my simple usb stick doesnt damn it?!
<PhinnFort> tuco: i really haven no idea
<PhinnFort> !printers
<waylandbill> cntb: no. "dmesg | grep 8139"
<tuco> Hay!
<PhinnFort> wire
<tuco> it is an usb one
<PhinnFort> i don't have much experience with printers under linux
<PhinnFort> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<cntb> ty waylandbill got that 8139 chip not responding ignoring board tyvm PhinnFort waylandbill .
<cntb> replace cadr right ?
<tuco> I have done the thingy Phinn believe me
<PhinnFort> cntb: probably
<Mena> wht kubuntu doesnt work on another Pc but with my hard whay that any idea
<Mena> why*
<PhinnFort> tuco: what model is it?
<tuco> Drivers installed...it shows printing but does nothing
<tuco> Canon MP130
<waylandbill> cntb: doesn't sound like the card is working.
<cntb> also after bios card is not shown MB is strange
<om3ga> ok i restarted lets see if frostwire will work now
<PhinnFort> how can i disable that darned autocompletion in Konqueror searching?
<tuco> with filter for the IP3200/ip4100...etc installed
<om3ga> might end up going back to ubuntu grrr
<tuco> bjfilter-2.5 to be exact
<cntb> PhinnFort: disable such a nice feature ? autocompletion ?
<PhinnFort> cntb: it's slow, and very, very buggy
<PhinnFort> it shows on top, even though i've switched window
<waylandbill> and leaves all his pron searches :-)
<PhinnFort> and it shows for the first word, when i've hit enter
<PhinnFort> sometimes is search for stuff i never intended to search for
<PhinnFort> like i search for ubuntu, hit enter, and autocompletion search for "ubuntu with naked goat"
<PhinnFort> or something like that
<PhinnFort> very irritating
<tominglis> hi, i am unable to edit the KDE menu using kmenuedit - i can change the order of things, create new folders and line breaks, but cannot edit or create shortcuts. does anyone know what is wrong?
<dromer> Q: how can I make thunderbird open on startup? (preferably on desktop 4)
<PhinnFort> tuco: have you tried http://mambo.kuhp.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~takushi/#canon
<Dr_willis> tuco,  after the  stuff ive seen/learned about canon printers and linux.. i dont plan on buying another canon printer... for.. well a long time.. :)
<waylandbill> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<tuco> This is where I went Phinn ;-)
<PhinnFort> dromer: open "~/.kde/Autostart" in Konqi, and drag the link from the K-Menu there
<PhinnFort> ;P
<tuco> I've added the repo too
<cntb> Dr_willis: what is wrong with canon
<dromer> PhinnFort: wow thnx, how can I make it open on desktop 4?
<tuco> It really annoyes me...when I try to print, it shows prinitng and does nothing
<PhinnFort> dromer: i'm not really sure
<Dr_willis> cntb,  very lacking in linux support which is a  DealKiller for me.
<Dr_willis> cntb,  i like the printers.. but the lack of drivers well.. if i cant use the printer.. its a doorstop
<timster> Is there a short cut to skip to the screensaver?
<PhinnFort> dromer: when you have it open, right click on the top-bar (where the name is) and "Configure Window Behavior"
<timster> !screensaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensaver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> I wonder if i could set up vmware with windows98 to just run/share the canon pixima printer i got.
<tuco> Well does it mean that I am stuck with a printer not working under Linux then?
<Dr_willis> tuco,  depends on the exact printer.. your luck and milliage may very.
<Dr_willis> vary
<tuco> its' the printer with the scanner and photocopier plus sd card slots
<PhinnFort> tuco: i'm sorry, i don't know much about printers
<Dr_willis> tuco,  that describes half of them on the market right now. :)
<PhinnFort> tuco: i would try contacting Canon
<timster> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> That comercial driver package of the CUPS stuff 'may' have better support for them.
<tuco> if they are as good as sony I wouldnt bet my two pens
<waylandbill> HP has good printer support. They even supply the drivers to the community.
<elbing> linuxprinting.org
<tuco> pennies
<timster> ping
<timster> oops
<PhinnFort> dromer: "Window specific settings" -> New -> Geometry -> "Desktop" -> 4
<timster> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<digitx> :)
<om3ga> well i guess its back to ubuntu
<tuco> Canon fodder!
<Dr_willis> Yep. HP gets a thumb up.. but the *#&@&@ ink costs so much for some of these things  -
<PhinnFort> :P
<PhinnFort> Dr_willis: refill?
<PhinnFort> but now i need some food, frozen pizza is good
<dromer> PhinnFort: thnx, do you know also how I could startup a program that's not in the menu?  I have synergys (the server for synergy)
<Dr_willis> PhinnFort,  ever have to clean that stuff up>? :)
<Dr_willis> !synergy
<ubotu> synergy: Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 593 kB, installed size 1460 kB
<PF-Away> dromer: right click in the folder, Create New, link to application
<waylandbill> Dr_willis: yeah. certain models have insane cart prices.
<tuco> Frozen pizza is yuk...heugggh!
<PF-Away> Dr_willis: never done it myself
<Dr_willis> dromer,  make a script that starts it. and put it in the Autostart dir..
<PF-Away> i save trees
<_eMaX_> anyone knows whether it is normal that when moving over the "powersave" applet in the kde ticker, the cpu frequency is always displayed to be at 800 mhz?
<Dr_willis> dromer,  or set it up where kdm starts it.
<smaggard> ack i cant get my ati card to show up in fglrxinfo just the mesa crap
<elbing> add a script as a service under init.d
<rouzic> w32codecs for feisty?
<dromer> PF-Away / Dr_willis: I'm not sure how to do this, all I know is the command to start it is synergys
<Dr_willis> rouzic,  get the deb from the mplayer site? i doubt if the pacjkage has any changes..
<rouzic> thanks Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> dromer,  make a script that has 2 lines.. #1 -- #!/bin/sh    #2 sungerywhatevercommand
<PF-Away> dromer: just type in the command
<Dr_willis> chmod +x the file... move it to Autostart dir.
<PF-Away> dromer: [19:01]  <PF-Away> dromer: right click in the folder, Create New, link to application
<dromer> thnx
<Dr_willis> The syngery homepage i think has some info on this  and some things to watch out for
<PF-Away> dromer: and then click "Application" -> "Command", type in command
<PF-Away> that's the KDE way
<Dr_willis> !find autostart
<ubotu> Found: kcontrol-autostart
<Dr_willis> !info kcontrol-autostart
<ubotu> kcontrol-autostart: autostart module for KDE control center. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 45 kB, installed size 268 kB
<Dr_willis> The kcontrol-autostart  is a handy tool to use also
<dettoaltrimenti_> if I want to do "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/hello" every time I restart my computer, how can I do that?
<dhq> when will blender the new version come in repos
<dams__> hi all
<PF-Away> !ktorrent
<ubotu> ktorrent: BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.3+dfsg1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1155 kB, installed size 5032 kB
<PF-Away> !ktorrent21
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktorrent21 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PF-Away> it's in the repos, i found it
<PF-Away> but it won't come to me
<dromer> PF-Away: ok :)  theres more to the server btw, but it's to do with a ssh-port and the client, but I think I'll have to do that matually
<PF-Away> ok
<waylandbill> dettoaltrimenti_: add to your /etc/fstab
<dams__> somebody  experiencing problem with a-foto on superkaramba
<dams__> ??
<XenThraL> anyone know a guide to get daemon tools running in kubuntu?
<PF-Away> dams__: i've used it before no problem
<Dr_willis>  daemon tools  - as in the 'fake cd copy protection tool for windows' ?
<Dr_willis> one of the WORSE named programs ive ever seen. :)
<XenThraL> yes
<dams__> got this msg "Call to widgetUpdated failed"! any idea
<dams__> ?
<Dr_willis> XenThraL,  Good LUCK with that.. i doubt if its doable.. outside of using vmware and a whole emulated os.
<XenThraL> hummmm
<jermain[reading] > Dams_: i think your call to WidgetUpdated failed
<Dr_willis> CDemu for Linux is very similar to Daemon Tools for windows. It allows you to mount a bin/cue CD image as a virtual CDROM.
<Dr_willis> is what google showed. :)
<om3ga> to switch to ubuntu desktop i just need to install ubuntu desktop through adet right
<waylandbill> but iso's can just be loop mounted easy enough.
<jermain[reading] > Dams_: :) j/k i have no idea
<SeanTater> I "downloaded" a kate syntax file, an update for python. I want to go back to the old one, how do I do that?
<Dr_willis> of course it depends on wha tyou are doing with DeamonTools - there may be alternatives that do what you need.
<waylandbill> om3ga: yes. that will make gdm the desktop manager and add the gnome desktop
<dams__> ty
<om3ga> ok
<mefisto__> something's wrong with my menu. hovering the mouse over the multimedia submenu crashes the panel. also, menu editor crashes when I try to edit the multimedia submenu
<Cugel> mefisto: still having the problem?
<om3ga> so when i restart i will be in ubuntu i guess?
<mefisto__> Cugel: yep.
<Cugel> omega: of coursel.
<Cugel> mefisto: what have you tried already.
<skywalker_> how do I find out what servers are running?
<mike> Can I install synaptic package manager in kubuntu?
<isioma> yea how do i find out what severs are running
<Cugel> mike: of course.
<waylandbill> om3ga: with KDE available from the session menu and all the install kde apps available in gnome, but other than that, yes
<om3ga> nice sounds even better i can go between the two
<schisms> How would I go about that?
<mefisto__> Cugel: I've looked for /menu folders, trying to track down what's stopping the multimedia menu from working
<schisms> I just made the switch to Kubuntu today.
<Cugel> You should be able to edit a file -- I'm not sure what file though.
<Dr_willis> do what?
* Dr_willis sneezes
<om3ga> adet isnt bad
<om3ga> schisms: adept isnt bad
<schisms> install synaptic package manager in kubuntu
<schisms> Oh, I'm too used to synaptic.
<Cugel> mefisto: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=363449
<tuco> guys with printers problem: http://www.turboprint.info/
<waylandbill> just install synaptic package.
<Cugel> tuco: isn't that some commercial thing?
<ghetek> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<ghetek> how do i fix this one?
<tuco> is it? I just found it
<schisms> Actually what I really need are the synaptic repositories.  I want to install camorama
<Cugel> Google for it -- it's a known 'solution' but they try and sell it.
<Cugel> schisms: sudo apt-get camorama (from console)
<skywalker_> I upgraded xubuntu form ubuntu and I dont see a diffence
<skywalker_> did I do it right?
<Cugel> No difference? No, then.;
<skywalker_> k
<schisms> Can't find the package camorama
<ghetek> there is no audio coming out of my amarok. it comes out of my laptop speakers but does not work when docked (the dock is connected to my larger speaker system) when i boot into windows all works well. so i know it isnt a wiring issue
<skywalker_> but at the logging screen Cugel it says xubuntu
<skywalker_> loggin*
<om3ga> xubuntu is more of a down grade i would thgink
<Cugel> skywalker: select KDE from the session options?
<Cugel> I'm confused.
<skywalker_> mmm I heard it was an upgrade
<schisms> All I want to do is install camorama in kubuntu, can someone point me to the right repositories?
<eddy> hi
<skywalker_> I got to install KDE
<Cugel> Xubuntu is ubuntu running XFCE -- nothing to do with KDE etc.
<skywalker_> I aways used kde
<eddy> anyone czech in here?
<eddy> je tu ech?
<skywalker_> ahhhh ok Cugel thank you
<skywalker_> I will choose that session
<Cugel> schisms: get the deb file at http://camorama.fixedgear.org/download.php
<om3ga> xumbuntu is kind of empty to me i have used it live
<schisms> thanks
<Cugel> download that deb file to your home folder, then do dpkg -i *.deb (in your home folder). Does the trick!
<Cugel> oh and add sudo to that.
<skywalker_> I been useing linux for a few years and it is far more better then windows but deb is new to me
<Cugel> .deb is a Debian file -- and since Ubuntu is a version of Debian...
<waylandbill> a derivative of debian. I wouldn't go installing debian packages in ubuntu unless you know what you're doing.
<Cugel> Let me know if it works -- it works fine on my machine anyway.
<Cugel> wayland: if you don't run into lots of dependency errors (I know I've done that) then there should be no problem at all.
<waylandbill> I mean from debian's repos of course.
<Cugel> well if apt-get works then I always go with that.
<skywalker_> I dont think its that hard  waylandbill but then it depends on what your trying to do
<schisms> how do I install the .deb?
<schisms> I'm so used to gnome
<Cugel> schisms: sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<waylandbill> due to configuration differences in debian and ubuntu, there is risk.
<schisms> thanks
<Dr_willis> normally one uses the package manager and lets it download/install the debs
<Cugel> Well for camorama there are no risks, it's quite a simple program.
<Dr_willis> but i just am seeing the tail end of this conversation. :)
<skywalker_> I hardly used Gnome this is as much as I ever used thois
<Cugel> As I've said already, don't be afraid of that command line.
<skywalker_> this*
<skywalker_> waylandbill what are the risk's
<Dr_willis> 'come over to the console side!'
<cpk1> I am dissapointed with mplayer -vo caca though, the video gets way behind the audio
<cpk1> if that worked well for me then it would be lots more fun to use tty6 and below =P
<waylandbill> skywalker_: having incompatible configurations. I can assure you if you ask in debian's irc channel they will tell you not to use official debian packages in ubuntu. :-)
<skywalker_> I had a problem installing VMPlayer
<Dr_willis> cpk1,  if you wach only Kung-Fu movies - it dosent matter...
<Dr_willis> :)
<skywalker_> ahhh ok thanks
<schisms> Gave me an error
<schisms> Strange
<cpk1> Dr_willis: lol
<Cugel> What is the error.
<Dr_willis> "Drunken Master" = My Fave.
<Cugel> Dependency on some package, I presume.
<cpk1> I even resized my tty's so it would be viable but I think the video is double framing
<waylandbill> gotta run. happy computing
<skywalker_> anyone see the PC vs MAC commerical with the firewall dude?
<cpk1> libcaca is actually surprisingly good though
<schisms> What would be the easiest way to install camorama?
<schisms> Again, new to kde.
<cpk1> what does camorama do?
<schisms> webcam viewer
<cpk1> also, its in the repos
<cpk1> so use your favorite apt frontend
<guiden> I can't watch the movies on youtube and google vide with konqueror, what should I do?
<Dr_willis> guiden,  install the flash player yet?
<guiden> nope
<Dr_willis> well thats step 1 i guess
<guiden> ok
<Dr_willis> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<guiden> is there a plugin for flash in konqueror?
<Gtwy> are there any useful X11 apps for a server that give you statistics or show bandwidth or do anything neat?
<guiden> OK thanks
<Dr_willis> konqueror 'should' see/use the firefox plugins as far as i know
<Dr_willis> Gtwy,  oodles of apps that show ooodles of things.. :)
<Gtwy> Dr_willis: just asking for a few packages off the top of anyones head
<Dr_willis> Gtwy,  superkaramba has lots of desktop widgets.. or theres the windowmaker dock apps.. or theres some kde-panel-applets
<guiden> why does kubuntu use open office and not koffice?
<Dr_willis> depends on what you want to watch/see
<guiden> Dr_willis there is no flash in add/remove programs
<mneisen> Hi, I am using beryl on KDE 3.5.6/Kubuntu Edgy Eft. I Installed and configured everything according to the wiki. My problem: katapult is not starting anymore. Any guess?
<mefisto__> when I restart kicker from console, I get "QWidget::setMinimumSize: The smallest allowed size is (0,0)" Is it normal to see that message, or could this be related to my problem menu?
<Dr_willis> guiden,  check the box's that show comercial/whatever stuff perhaps? or follow the !flash guide the bot posted.
<guiden> ok
<mike> How do I enable the installing of gnome programs in adept?
<mike> hello?
<noxs> hi all.....someone german?
<belle> ciao
<mike> How do I enable the installing of gnome programs in adept?
<cntb> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<belle> ce qualche italiano?
<cntb> ha
<Admiral_Chicago> mike: should be in there
<cntb> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<cntb> belle LJl is
<cntb> va bene ?
<belle> grazie
<jesusx> hello ~
<mike> How do I enable the installing of gnome programs in adept?
<Admiral_Chicago> mike: gnome apps are there as well.
<jesusx> sudo apt-get install
<mike> But it doesn't allow me to install them
<Admiral_Chicago> mike: what do you mean it doesn't allow you
<jesusx> sodo
<jesusx> sudo
<mike> They aren't lit up, and I cannot x them for installation
<jesusx> use 'sudo'
<Admiral_Chicago> mike: in run command type: kdesu adept_manager
<smaggard> hey
<mike> now what?
<Admiral_Chicago> should work if you hit ener
<mike> what do I do in adept manager?
<Admiral_Chicago> try to install gnome apps
<mike> alright
<mneisen> Hi, I am using beryl on KDE 3.5.6/Kubuntu Edgy Eft. I Installed and configured everything according to the wiki. My problem: katapult is not starting anymore. Any guess?
<Dr_willis> beryl may be taking over the katapult key sequence - so if it is starting - you just cant activate it
<Admiral_Chicago> mneisen: yes, beryl is crashing katapult
<kvizac> hello
<Admiral_Chicago> the background image is theproblem
* Admiral_Chicago goes to class
<fignew> mneisen/Admiral: my katapult works fine
<fignew> I just had to rebind the key
<mneisen> Admiral_Chicago: But not always. It used to work here on my home machine (ATI + fglrx +XGL + beryl) and on my machine at work (Intel + x.org + beryl).
<mneisen> fignew: how?
<fignew> ohh, actually, mneisen, go to be beryl prefs
<fignew> through the systray icon
<frank___> hey...i have trouble with superkaramba...i had to shut it down and now there are some things i downloaded (rss feed reader, stock watcher) missing in my list....but the problem is, that i cant downlaod them anymore! whats the problem
<fignew> and there's something in beryl that has the <alt> space binding
<mneisen> fignew: ok, and now ...?
<Admiral_Chicago> mneisen: crashed it on my XGL + beryl + Nvidia
<fignew> do a search for space :)
<Admiral_Chicago> mneisen: but i use free drivers now. so...
<Admiral_Chicago> afk
<fignew> NV driver works with beryl?
<fignew> ohh crap, I gotta get going too, have class in 10 minutes
<fignew> did that work mneisen?
<mneisen> fignew: could not find this setting ...
<mneisen> :-(
<eddy> hey
<eddy> does it exist in kubuntu a 3d desktop?
<mike> Still won't let me download camorama
<fignew> mneisen: 1 sec
<mneisen> fignew: got it :-D
<fignew> sweet :)
<mneisen> oh yes.
<mneisen> fignew: thank you so much.
<mneisen> have to restart, though.
<mneisen> :-D
<mneisen> bye
* fignew can't live w/o katapult
<fignew> :)
<Dr_willis> i never use it.
<fignew> Dr_willis: you're missing out :)
<frank___> hey...i have trouble with superkaramba...i had to shut it down and now there are some things i downloaded (rss feed reader, stock watcher) missing in my list....but the problem is, that i cant downlaod them anymore! whats the problem
* mneisen cannot live w/o katapult either.
<Dr_willis> given all the eye-candy-obsession lately.. im about to start usign Matchbox or JWM as my main window manager. :)
* mneisen always hits ALT+SPACE, even on windows boxen ... :-D
<mneisen> ^^
<eddy> hey, anyone, can i have a 3D desktop on Kubuntu?
<mneisen> eddy: Yes, try beryl or compiz.
<mneisen> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<mneisen> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Dr_willis> i normally set up kde to use the windows-keybindings.. so alt-cpace gibves me the window-menu. :()
<Dr_willis> well bbl
<slyfox> Has anyone successfuly synced their phonebook with their mobile phone via bluetooth? Help.
<frank___> hey...i have trouble with superkaramba...i had to shut it down and now there are some things i downloaded (rss feed reader, stock watcher) missing in my list....but the problem is, that i cant downlaod them anymore! whats the problem
<tominglis> hi, i am unable to edit the KDE menu using kmenuedit - i can change the order of things, create new folders and line breaks, but cannot edit or create shortcuts. does anyone know what is wrong?
<noxs> nabend
<tominglis> nob end?
<noxs> mein problem: ich habe keine umlaute und kein pipe-zeichen und/oder at-zeichen.-...in xorg.conf schon gebastelt...nix.....locales neu konfiguriert...nix..
<noxs> auf konsole wechseln mit alt-strg-F1......8 geht auch nimmer...
<digitx> http://digitx.homelinux.org:1234/?u=username&p=password
<eMaX> re
<eMaX> ne1 here knows why the performance / power daemon applet in the kde kicker would constantly show one given cpu frequency (like 800 MHz on my system)
<orbitando_> ciao
<orbitando_> qualche italiano ?
<eMaX> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Gandja_>  /j hideaway
<mike> How do I enable the installation of gnome programs in adept?
<mike> This is what I see when I try to install them
<mike> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/safersquall/snapshot1.png
<timster> Is there a KDE Menu replacement like KBFX?
<timster> But not KBFX
<chavo> timster, there is the Suse one called kickoff
<mike> I really want to install camorama
<timster> Any others
<mike> But adept won't let me
<chavo> there is a kubuntu deb for it
<chavo> I believe that's it
<timster> Okay
<timster> Kickoff, how can I install it?
<smaggard> hey
<gdiebel> eMaX: what is the cpu?
<mike> I tried installing the deb but it had an error
<smaggard> edgy and ati xpress 200m. cant get the fglrxinfo to report anything but the mesa driver, but xorg has fglrx and also i can modprobe fglrx
<eMaX> some sort of manually assembled wire mashup sitting under my keyboard
<smaggard> any ideas ive been googling for a few hours now
<chavo> timster, are you on edgy?
<smaggard> and ive run into this before but i forgot what i had to do
<timster> 6.06
<mike> I just want to install a gnome app on kde, but apedt won't let me. Any ideas?
<mike> *adept
<timster> Which is dapper
<chavo> the deb is for edgy
<timster> Ah
<timster> Darn
<chavo> you can try it tho] 
<chavo> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=50240
<chavo> you can always reinstall the normal kicker if it fails
<jhutchins> mike: I'm pretty sure I've had it installed.  What do you mean it "won't let you"?
<schisms> I just want to install a gnome app on kde, but adept won't let me. Any ideas?
<schisms> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/safersquall/snapshot1.png
<eMaX> gdiebel: or something like /proc/acpi/processor/CPU, giving me also access to /proc/acpi/processor/CPU/power
<schisms> See?
<schisms> I can't select it.
<schisms> And I tried sudoing it
<chavo> schisms, don't repeat so often
<schisms> I've been trying to get this to work for hours though.
<l33testmort> hi, trouble compiling from source rdesktop 1.4.1. log is here: http://paste.lisp.org/display/37440    help anyone? some dep is missing and cant figure out wich one
<Gtwy> what package is statfs in
<jhutchins> schisms: What happens if you do sudo apt-get install f-spot ?
<jhutchins> Gtwy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<schisms> argh, can't try it right now, doing a full upgrade
<chavo> l33testmort, why are you compiling?
<LycanNyc-work> how do i install proper openoffice.org for kde ?
<jhutchins> l33testmort: This is why we use apt to manage packages and dependencies.
<jhutchins> LycanNyc-work: apt-get openoffice?
<schisms> It should be preinstalled
<l33testmort> chavo, because i wanted to patch rdesktop
<jhutchins> LycanNyc-work: no, it's sudo apt-get install openoffice
<LycanNyc-work> rolf
<gdiebel> eMaX: is your cpu supposed to change frequency (ie speedstep)? if so the kicker applet does not always reflect the values the kernel shows in /sys/devices/system/cpu/*. insert other kernel abstractions as you wish
<chavo> l33testmort, sudo apt-get build-dep rdesktop
<guiden_> should I restart the computer after I updated packages?
<LycanNyc-work> for some reason i dont like rdesktop or krdc .. i prefer tsclient
<jermain> >,> does anyone have experience with databases in open office?
<chavo> schisms, did you try running adetp mamnger insted of add/remove
<eMaX> well actually the max frequency should be 2.1 GHz yet /sys/devices/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq keeps reporting 800MHz
<schisms> yeah
<schisms> Nothing
<schisms> I don't know why it won't let me select it to download
<chavo> wierd, how about apt-get install on the command line?
<schisms> Didn't work either, package not found
<gdiebel> eMaX: yeah it is probably speedstepping
<chavo> sounds like maybe the cd is the only soure in your sources.list
<eMaX> that means I'm not getting that info anywhere?
<eMaX> gdiebel: from /proc/acpi/processor/CPU/power I see the CPU is mostly running in C2 (from C1, C2, C3), sometimes in C3. When I disable usb modules, it is mostly C3.
<r3factored> anyone have any ideas why i have to turn my volume up to the max to hear it? (other than being deaf which im not)- im using the HDA nvidia (intel) chipset
<schisms> I have the same problem with my laptop speakers
<gdiebel> eMaX: core2 duo?
<eMaX> no
<johey> Can I configure the special "multimedia" keys on my keyboard to act hotkeys for my programs?
<eMaX> just a thinkpad t43p
<r3factored> schisms: its very odd - the sound isnt muffled just low
<chavo> r3factored, is the PCM channel turned down?
<eMaX> gdiebel: scaling_available_frequences says 2133000 1866000 1600000 1333000 1066000 800000
<r3factored> chavo: no its turned all the way up
<Adydaz> err
<Adydaz> wtf does this mean
<Adydaz> drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 2006-10-26 03:03 srv
<Adydaz> ?---------   ? ?    ?        ?                ? store
<Adydaz> drwxr-xr-x  11 root root     0 2007-02-27 20:42 sys
<r3factored> its a 7.1 audio setup - im using the front speakers
<Adydaz> ?--------- ??    ?        ?                        ? store
<r3factored> im going to try the other jacks
<r3factored> nope all same level
<gdiebel> eMaX: is it actually stepping up to higher freq on load?
<just22> hi, may u know anything about iPhone?
* n8k99 is looking more forward to the Neo1973
<Cugel> just22: why do you ask here?
<DarkWizzard> help please, I get throwed back to kdm greet everytime I boot
<DarkWizzard> it takes my password
<just22> whwere do i have to?
<DarkWizzard> it just won't start
<Cugel> #apple?
<DarkWizzard> I checked dmesg for errors
<DarkWizzard> nothing
<just22> thanks;-)
<DarkWizzard> var/log/Xorg.0.log
<DarkWizzard> nothin
<eMaX> gdiebel: no
<Cugel> What do you mean 'don't start'. What happens exactly?
<DarkWizzard> I'm under windows
<eMaX> I have 100 % cpu load due to fgl_glxgears
<eMaX> stays at 800 MHz
<DarkWizzard> I get throwed back to the login screen
<Cugel> DarkW: time to find some real log file -- apparently something crashes badly.
<eMaX> gdiebel:  the temperature of the cpu goes up by like 10C though
<Zhanev> i have continuous timeouts on kopete (msn) since I installed an ADSL router between the computer and the modem, anyone can help?
<DarkWizzard> what should I search for ?
<Cugel> Darkw: maybe reboot and use failsafe mode?
<Zhanev> it also happens on amsn, and i properly configured port forwarding (with some googled instructions)
<eMaX> hmm. should perhaps switch my fan on
<Cugel> Zhanev: are you sure port forwarding really works?
<DarkWizzard> I tryed
<Zhanev> how can i make sure?
<DarkWizzard> recovery mode
<timster> How can I install MySql
<DarkWizzard> switching the login screen to failsafe
<DarkWizzard> starting x from the command line
<Cugel> Zhanev: use some service (on the web) to ping that port.
<DarkWizzard> x works
<timster> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<DarkWizzard> I just get throwed back to the login screen
<n8k99> timster: sudo apt-get install mysql
<Zhanev> well, i also configured the port thing for amule cause i had low id and the problem was solved
<timster> n8k99: how do I access all the database management
<Cugel> http://www.whatsmyip.org/ports/
<eddy> hey, please, can anyone tell me, how to install a program? I'm a real beginner with linux
<gdiebel> eMaX: perhaps the scaling_governor is set to powersave mode or whatever they call it
<timster> eddy: what program is it?
<Cugel> eddy: you use the Synaptic manager.
<n8k99> timster: that is a different sort of question than installing i believe
<Zhanev> Cugel: checking the adress you gave me, ty
<timster> Heh, lol
<eddy> Beryl
<timster> lol
<timster> I need to be able to use it :p
<n8k99> there is a kde graphical frontend in the repos as well timster
<gdiebel> eMaX:  echo 'ondemand' > /sys/devices/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<Cugel> Wait a minute, you're new to Linux and already you want to install Beryl?
<eddy> qhat's a synaptic manager?
<Cugel> I strongly do not recommend that.
<eddy> what*
<eddy> why?
<parkerw207> beryl is tricky at the best of times
<parkerw207> especially for a newbie
<Cugel> Well, to install/run Beryl I recommend knowing a bit more about Linux in general.
<parkerw207> and i cound myself as a newbie :P
<timster> Mysql doesnt exist in the reppos
<Cugel> I mean, if you don't get a screen when you reboot (after installing it) -- do you know what to do about it?
<timster> Does it have another name?
<n8k99> then timster this is for you !mysql
<Cugel> timster: try apt-cache search mysql
<eddy> I know a bit about linux in general
<eMaX> gdiebel:
<eMaX> same thing
<eMaX> was even at "Performance"
<timster> Cugel: Which one is it though, there are hundreds
<eddy> I would probably login as root
<timster> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<eddy> and try to uninstall it
<eMaX> gdiebel:  btw I wonder which cpu temperature is still tolerable - since I'm running fgl_glxgears the temperature moved up from 60C to 75C
<eddy> OR try to find some information on the Inet
<Cugel> In that case, eddy: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<bigleon> Question, I got Kubunto 6.06, and i want to get into myspace chat. Unfornately, I need Macromedia(I dl'ed file provided by the Konqueror link) I haave not a clue how to install Manually.
<gdiebel> eMaX: not sure what else to check atm. good luck
<eMaX> tnx
<Cugel> You do need to change your sources.list file. So you do need the command line etc.
<timster> !flash bigleon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash bigleon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eddy> Cugel, thx for caring, but, how do I use those commands as install, makeinstall or config, as written in the README file?
<bigleon> It doesn't know anything Timster
<timster> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Cugel> eddy: no need for those.
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<timster> It should
<bigleon> lol
<bigleon> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<timster> Cugel: what package is flash again?
<Cugel> You need to add some repositories so that you can install beryl. Can someone point him to a manual for synaptic?
<Cugel> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Cugel> That.
<Cugel> eddy: all you need to know is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851
<eddy> thank you very much, guys!!!
<bigleon> Another question, How many Video cards can Kubuntu support? IS it possible to put in like 4 PCI and 1 AGP cards?
<eddy> bye for now
<chavo> bigleon, sure you'll have fun writing your xorg.conf but it should work
<bigleon> Lol so no plug in play i would asume...
<Cugel> Poor eddy.
<bigleon> The file xorg.conf sounds like a nitemare alone.
<Cugel> bigleon: don't let it scare you -- no wait, let it.
<Cugel> One mistyped comma and you'll suffer. Always back up xorg.conf, even if you only open it.
<bigleon> Lol... Yeah... I might get one ofmy linux junky friends, and be like "Make it work please"
<Cugel> The number of video cards shouldn't be a problem -- but you need to add them to xorg.conf alright.
<bigleon> Hmmm is there a guide any where?
<Cugel> google for 'xorg.conf guide'
<bigleon> Okay thanks :D
<parkerw207> how would i install a distro to an external hard drive ?
<guiden_> I can't find a direct connect client for kde, is there one?
<schisms> Man, I still can't get camorama to work
<schisms> Can I get a link to the debs again?  I'm going to try another
<Zhanev> Cugel: I changed the configuration of the router from "port forwarding" to "port triggering", hope it makes the trick... thank you btw
<xBill> sers @ all
<mikecb> has anyone else had a problem with adept after update today?
<mikecb> its just gone
<timster> Kopete replacement anyone?
<xBill> timster: gaim ?
<timster> I installed it, but It hasnt shown up on my app list
<xBill> K-menu -> "run command" -> enter gaim -> hope it starts
<timster> xBill: It worked
<xBill> fine
<xBill> :-)
<timster> lol
<xBill> timster : y?
<timster> I hate Kopete
<mneisen> fignew: Thanks for your help - everything works now!
<guiden_> I can't find a guide to install propertary drivers in kubuntu, only ubuntu
<xBill> ati ? nvidia ?
<Eruantalon> I have some cd's which might be scratched I would like to copy them to my hardrive to try and install from there. What would be the best fault-tolerant program for cd-copying?
<ratbert90> hello
<ratbert90> is there a way to make quanta upload to a sftp server when I hit save?
<BluesKaj> Eruantalon, K3B should do it
<guiden_> ati
<Eruantalon> BluesKaj: Well it hangs on errors
<apol> hi, I'm installing feisty and when I'm installing it, at the prepare mountpoints step, it tells me "invalid mount point" and doesn't let me continue
<apol> any idea about it?
<Eruantalon> Is there a program that will continue or do something reasonable about unreadable sectors?
<yannick> Hello, how to import outlook pst (on usb key) to my kubuntu thunderBird THANKS...
<xBill> guiden: there are some packages with fglrx in synaptic/adept, i'm also trying to get it installed
<schisms> I just want to install a gnome app on kde, but adept won't let me. Any ideas?
<hellcattrav> hi all
<gdiebel> ratbert90: use the power of kioslaves. just enter "sftp://user@host:file" into the save dialog
<guiden_> xBill, I found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<BluesKaj> schisms, most gnome apps have kde equivalents
<ratbert90> gdiebel, how about ssh?
<mneisen> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gdiebel> ratbert90: fish://user@host:file
<xBill> guiden : looks good
<ratbert90> nice
<mefisto__> schisms: Adept won't let you? what do you mean?
<schisms> I'm trying to install camorama
<schisms> And it won't let me select it in adept
<agente2012> hi
<ratbert90> last question.  Is there a way to make quanta upload automaticly via creating a profile?
<gdiebel> ratbert90: yes verrrry niiice,
<hellcattrav> yo
<cpk1> schisms: do you have multiverse/universe enabled?
<mefisto__> schisms: have you found it in adept?
<xBill> ubotu: does is work the same with feisty ?
<guiden_> ubotu is a bot
<thelostbyte_> does fiesty come with kde 4 ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<schisms> how do I enable them?
<schisms> I'm new to kde
<BluesKaj> Eruantalon, have you tried 'todisc' , it may work
<gdiebel> ratbert90: not sure what you mean
<cpk1> schisms: are you using adept?
<schisms> yeah
<cpk1> schisms: go to view > manage repositories
<schisms> in adept installer?
<cpk1> schisms: yes
<schisms> alright
<ratbert90> gdiebel, project > new profile
<cpk1> schisms: there is probably a line with multiverse that is commented out, I believe the default list tells you what to do to enable it
<SSJ_GZ> |lostbyte|: Not by default, no.  See e.g. https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFeistyKde4Plan
<ratbert90> you can have it set up supposidly to have quanta just grab everything automaticly right from the ftp/ssh
<|lostbyte|> k.. tx
<donovan> hallo
<donovan> ich brauche dringend hilfe mit kubuntu
<rahmetli> i tried to create new menu entries, which is a command should work in console,when i click it konsole opens and suddenly wanishes.
<donovan> ich mach grad n upgrade von dapper auf edgy
<xBill> donovan: eigntlich steht in der motd ja _nur_ english
<xBill> aber als her damit
<donovan> sry. we can do this in english too...
<xBill> ok
<xBill> :)
<donovan> adept says: "Errors were encountered while processing: lsb-base"
<donovan> then it cancels the update procedure.
<donovan> don't know what to do now.
<Cugel> donovan: try and do it from the command line (whatever you're installing).
<donovan> it configured some of the packages already
<Cugel> Maybe it'll give you some more information.
<nasab> ubuntu
<nasab> #ubuntu
<Cugel> Eh, yes?
<donovan> @cugel: i do a dist-upgrade.
<xBill> donovan: aptitude dist-upgrade
<xBill> from the command line
<donovan> wait a sec
<gdiebel> ratbert90: yes you can do that with projects
<rahmetli> i tried to create new menu entries, which is a command should work in console,when i click it konsole opens and suddenly wanishes.
<donovan> is it a bad thing, if i'll leave some dependencies unresolved?  (ibnotify1 recommends notification-daemon ... score is -1545)
<xBill> i would leave it unresolved first and then try to resolve it later.
<xBill> has already worked twice this way
<guiden> Why isn't there a direct connect program?
<guiden> dc
<hatta> because no one has written one?
<jhutchins> guiden: for what?
<guiden> file sharing
<guiden> hubs
<jhutchins> guiden: There are all kinds.
<Mena> Why doesnt kubuntu work on another pc except mine the one i installed kubuntu with
<the_hammer> hi all network issues here..anyone able to help me out with wireless issues and web key set up and all that jazz?
<jhutchins> !wireless | the_hammer
<ubotu> the_hammer: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jhutchins> the_hammer: They have some good howtos there, cover a lot of different cards.
<guiden> jhutchins, can you give an example?
<the_hammer> ya i did all that
<jhutchins> guiden:  you're talking about bittorrent, ktoreent, edonkey, right?
<julle_> Can anyone give me a tip on a good dvd backup program for kubuntu?
<jhutchins> !backup | julle_
<ubotu> julle_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<the_hammer> i put the wep key in and applied 1st time i got a crash error so reinstalled and dont got the error no more but still unable to connect or anything
<hellcattrav> hey how do i get skype?
<jhutchins> hellcattrav: www.skype.com
<nixternal> hellcattrav: Skype used to have Ubuntu packages prebuilt, but their tarballs I think are as easy as extracting and running
<killermach> I have the Ubuntu 6.10 DVD from a linux format magazine. I put this in a machine, and create an ISO with K3B, then I md5sum the ISO, then I burn the ISO to dvd, I take that DVD and create an ISO and md5sum and it does not match the original..altho the DVD seems to work fine so far..
<hellcattrav> i just downloaded the skype_debian-1.3.0.53-1_i386.deb  but i don't know what to do from there
<jhutchins> the_hammer: Can you see your AP when you do iwlist -scan?
<nixternal> hellcattrav: at the command line type -->   sudo dpkg -i skype_debian-1.3.0.53-1_i386.deb
<hellcattrav> nixternal: thanks
<nixternal> hellcattrav: KMenu -> System -> Konsole    or    Alt+Space  and then type konsold and press enter
<hellcattrav> nixternal: i know how to get a konsole up..I'm moving up in the world!
<guiden> jhutchins, no I'm talking about like an irc type of file sharing. You join a server/room and you have your sharefolder and everyone else too, then you can look in their share, or search and download, you can download from several people at the same time
<the_hammer> i had the wireless net working before and then when i decided to do security set up kubuntu doesnt seem to like the security set ups
<nixternal> hehe hellcattrav, just in case :)
<killermach> if I take copy of the DVD that I burned and put in another ubuntu machine, and try to make an ISO with K3B, I get an error "K3b does not support copying multisession DVDs, and the last dvd copy was done with writing mode DAO.. what am I missing?
<jhutchins> guiden: Well, there is irc.  If there's a specific network you're thinking of, you can look for software that supports that network.
<hellcattrav> nixternal: when i type it in, is it  like this  -iskype_debian-1.3.53-1_i386  litterly like that? but prefaced with sudo?
<guiden> its this
<guiden> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct_Connect_(file_sharing)
<julle_> jhutchins: thanks
<nixternal> dpkg -i filenmae.deb
<guiden> this is the biggest and ultimate filesharing medium
<hellcattrav> ok
<hellcattrav> thanks
* nixternal heads to the uni
<killermach> ... and I can put the DAO DVD copy back into the machine that created it and K3b gives no error about multisession and will create an ISO.. there must be some setting I'm missing somewhere, anyone ever have that error?
<guiden> never mind, I found klients
<guiden> clients for dc
<jhutchins> guiden: Yeah, the page you sent me lists ten Linux clients.
<jhutchins> dc++ being open source you could always compile it if it's not already packaged.
<guiden> but I can't find them on kubuntu
<BluesKaj> killermach, don't use the multiseession , just save the burn and repeat
<jhutchins> !packages | guiden
<ubotu> guiden: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<hellcattrav> it didn't owrk
<Nuked> I have a question... this is a long shot, but well worth the effort if it works
<Nuked> I have a logitech webcam
<hellcattrav> gave me some sort of conflicting action -s  and -i
<jhutchins> hellcattrav: "It didn't work" has an infinite number of explanations.  If you tell us what actually happened we're more likely to have an idea.
<hellcattrav> ok ill paste bin
<hellcattrav> tmoney@tmoney-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg -iskype_debian-1.3.0.53-1_i386.deb
<hellcattrav> Password:
<hellcattrav> dpkg: conflicting actions -s (--status) and -i (--install)
<Nuked> and I have built the kernel module for it from source
<the_hammer> i dont get it
<jhutchins> !pastebin | hellcattrav
<ubotu> hellcattrav: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fiyawerx> hey guys, question.. whats a good way to actually control your desktop remotely, as opposed to a virtual desktop?
<Nuked> now I used make install... I believe that the module was included into the kernel
<Nuked> but I am not sure
<the_hammer> why wont kubuntu let me use my wireless with security?
<jhutchins> hellcattrav: Do you suppose there should be a space between the -i and the package name?
<jhutchins> the_hammer: It will.
<hellcattrav> idk?
<the_hammer> when i look in term says nickname is prism i
<hellcattrav>  would that be it
<jhutchins> hellcattrav: Think like a computer.  You passed it the whole package name as a switch.
<hellcattrav> so add a space?
<jhutchins> Yessir.
<hellcattrav> i don't know what a switch is
<hellcattrav> thank you
<jhutchins> hellcattrav: -i, meaning install.
<the_hammer> where do u edit the channels and all that jazz?
<jhutchins> hellcattrav:  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DOS-Win-to-Linux-HOWTO.html
<guiden> should I enable every repository on my list?
<hellcattrav> ah
<jhutchins> hellcattrav: That's not the greatest command line guide, just the one I know the url for.
<the_hammer> mabe it aint detecting channels or w/e
<Nuked> can anyone help me with this kernel module issue
<Nuked> ?
<jhutchins> the_hammer: Did you read teh wireless howto?
<the_hammer> those were useless i looked
<jhutchins> the_hammer: 'cause I'm pretty sure I remember that it says.
<the_hammer> im not having a driver issue
<the_hammer> heres the steps i done
<Nuked> damn... my issue has no solution?
* Nuked runs to consult the allmighty devels mailing list
<the_hammer> i open kmenu and went to system and settings and network i click on admin mode and then configure the wireless
<jhutchins> the_hammer: You READ the WiFiHowto, the WiFiTroubleshooting howto, AND the Wireless Troubleshooting Guide?
<cpk1> Nuked: modprobe nameofmodule
<the_hammer> added my wep key applied and all that and nothing
<jhutchins> Nuked: How would we know the solution if we don't know the problem?
<cpk1> jhutchins: read about 10 minutes back =P
<the_hammer> from what i see in the read me files is ndiswrappers wich i dont need so thats useless to me
<Nuked> cpk1, jhutchins I did modprobe and I still cannot access the webcam
<cpk1> Nuked: what did it say when you used modprobe?
<Nuked> nothing
<the_hammer> as i said before the security change all was fine and then i decided to add security now its f*cked
<Nuked> no output at all cpk1
<Nuked> so I assumed it worked
<cpk1> Nuked: whats the name of the module?
<Nuked> its uvcvideo.ko
<jhutchins> the_hammer: Perhaps you are using an ascii key where hexidecimal is expected.
<jhutchins> Nuked: lsmod | grep uvcv should show it.
<the_hammer> hexidecimal is not selected on router tho
<the_hammer> but for the heck of it ill try that
<Nuked> jhutchins, uvcvideo               44420  0
<jhutchins> the_hammer: I'm pretty certain you haven't bothered to read the various guides that are on the wireless page, which pretty much cover most aspects of WiFi besides ndiswrappers.
<jhutchins> Nuked: Ok, the module's loaded.
<jhutchins> Nuked: usb cam?
<Nuked> yes
<jhutchins> lsusb should now show the correct information for the camera.
<the_hammer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager <--this is where i am
<Nuked> according to all accounts jhutchins it is supposed to work
<Nuked> jhutchins, Bus 005 Device 007: ID 046d:08cc Logitech, Inc.
<jhutchins> Nuked: I would guess that the next step is to get some sort of client that can display the video, and set it up to access the camera.
<cpk1> Nuked: it isnt working?
<Nuked> cpk I tried using gqcam to access the camera
<jhutchins> the_hammer: Check out the troubleshooting guides.
<Nuked> and I get no video
<Nuked> I dont exactly know what program to use to access the video
<cpk1> hrmm and you are positive gqcam works?
<cpk1> also did you do depmod -a before inserting the module?
<jhutchins> the_hammer: The problem is that there are so many different cards and so many different setups that you'll do better searching for your particular combo in those docs than hitting someone here with the same setup.
<Nuked> its one of the recommended programs to access the cam
<Nuked> cpk it did depmod -ae
<Nuked> on its own when I executed make install
<epimeth> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jhutchins> Nuked: Ok, now you have the module installed, now you need to at least re-launch gqcam, and possibly configure it.
<Nuked> jhutchins, I truthfully wouldnt even know where to begin
<cpk1> Nuked: did you check /var/log/messages for any errors after inserting the module?
<jhutchins> Fire it up, look for "settings" or "preferences" in the menus.
<craftycorner> hving prob w my email, cant' access my addy book
<Nuked> cpk1 no errors that I can see there
<Nuked> (used cat ...)
<cpk1> I'm going with jhutchins that maybe you just need to configure your app
<Nuked> cpk If I do dmesg | grep video
<Nuked> cpk1, I get something to this effect uvcvideo: Failed to query (130) UVC control 1 (unit 0) : -32 (exp. 26).
<Nuked> but it states that my camera was found
<Nuked> and that it was registered
<craftycorner> file:///home/craftycorner/My art 2006-11-01/temp storage/photos
<bonbonthejon> craftycorner: what email client?
<the_hammer> sometimes wep keys are a problem
<the_hammer> according to this 1 forum
<the_hammer> so just use a standard pw
<craftycorner> kontact
<the_hammer> but i dont see how in kubntu
<cpk1> I really dont know much about webcams, it appears that the module loaded just fine.
<bonbonthejon> craftycorner: if you restart kontact, do they show up
<craftycorner> no, i rebooted the computer.
<cpk1> also if you do get it to work remember to add the module name (without the .ko) to /etc/modules if you want it to load at boot
<bonbonthejon> craftycorner: what have you changed since they stopped working
<craftycorner> and they did'tn show up
<craftycorner> nuthin'
<Nuked> cpk1 thanks
<the_hammer> kubuntu only has options for a wep key and not a WPA Shared  Key
<the_hammer> :(
<bonbonthejon> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bonbonthejon> craftycorner: open system settings
<craftycorner> The resource '/home/craftycorner/.kde/share/apps/kabc/std.vcf' is locked by application ''.
<craftycorner> is what it says when i try to add a addy
<craftycorner> so what's goingon
<bonbonthejon> craftycorner: what do you have open
<the_hammer> boy oh boy thats silly
<craftycorner> kontact, kopete,
<the_hammer> Download
<the_hammer> wpa_supplicant
<the_hammer> what good is that if ya cant connect
<sb9> how do i leave a chroot environment ?
<craftycorner> how open system settings
<the_hammer> hell with it ill install another os
<the_hammer> thanks
<Cugel> Okay...
<Cugel> That shows perseverance.
<bonbonthejon> craftycorner: close kopete, then close kontact, then open kontact again
<bonbonthejon> Cugel: :)
<craftycorner> nuthing
<julle> Where do i find the trashbin in kubuntu via terminal?
<bonbonthejon> craftycorner: still no addresses?
<craftycorner> no
<jhutchins> I think "the_hammer" will be happier going back to windows.
<bonbonthejon> julle: I think ~/.Trash
<julle> bonbonthejon: just tried that its not right
<jhutchins> !trash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<killermach> BluesKaj: I never use and don't want multisession. how do I make sure k3b never does multisession. I've been using k3b for years and kubuntu for months and have made many copies on my own machines, I have never run into this issue
<jhutchins> I thought I'd seen that somewhere.
<bonbonthejon> julle: do "ls -a" and see if its listed there
<julle> its not listed
<jhutchins> There's a doc on it somewhere...
<jhutchins> julle: Probably under .kde somewhere.
<bonbonthejon> craftycorner: open kmenu and select System Settings
<Cugel> julie /home/yourname/.local/share/Trash
<Cugel> (do locate trash  to find that)
<craftycorner> ok
<julle> Cugel: thank you very much!
<craftycorner> system settings open
<bonbonthejon> craftycorner: nevermind, I can't think of what would be the problem, try asking in #kde or #kontact, unless someone else has any idea
<rahmetli> i have created a new menu entry in kmenu,it is command that should run in konsole,but when i click it vanishes,any idea?
<bonbonthejon> anyone running Feisty?
<jhutchins> bonbonthejon: #ubuntu+1
<Cugel> When will Firefox 2.0.0.2 hit the repositories?
<jack__> hi would i edit my sources.list to get always the latest kde? like 3.5.6 now?
<Cugel> jack: well, yeah, you should add a line.
<Admiral_Chicago> Cugel: soon
<Admiral_Chicago> Cugel: sometime today
<Cugel> Admiral: okay, thanks.
<bonbonthejon> jack__: go to kubuntu.org and there is a story about it
<Admiral_Chicago> Cugel: we are packaging now as we speak
<Cugel> I'm pretty sure it's in high demand -- it did surprise me the first time I saw 'check for updates' grayed out.
<jack__> thanks bonbonthejon
<Admiral_Chicago> well it wasn't in the FTP until today afaik
<jack__> and does anyone know how to use the tools->minitools in konqueror for delicious?
<Cugel> Ah, yes usually the blogosphere picks up these updates before they're official.
<Admiral_Chicago> yup, i did that with Fx 1.5, people check the FTP page and once its available on there make it blow up
<Cugel> One more question: any chance OpenOffice 2.1 will be added as a package? I've read the how-to's on how to install it but I don't really want to uninstall my current OO first (and then discover things don't work as planned and lose my config).
<bipolar> is there a way to stop kmail from starting whenever I start kopete or konversation?
<Admiral_Chicago> Cugel: hold on a second.
<Admiral_Chicago> Cugel: its in Feisty
<Cugel> Okay -- then I'll upgrade to Feisty when it's there.
<Cugel> I don't have Windows anymore, so I need to be careful ;-)
<Admiral_Chicago> Cugel: check back in April :)
<Cugel> Admiral: sure, I know.
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm installing OO.o 2.1 now, its taking its time...and my network hates me
<Soul^Shadow> Need help installing sunjava on kubuntu edgy 6.10, I did what it says doesnt work
<Cugel> soul: tell us the error messages.
<haypo> hi! is it possible to create preview of videos in Konqueror?
<Soul^Shadow> limewire says its not installed
<haypo> like Konqueror does with pictures
<jack__> bonbonthejon do i just need to select the mirror, addit to the sources.list and do update & upgrade?
<sephy> hello
<Cugel> haypo: I was wondering about that too.
<Soul^Shadow> says the java exec not in /bon/ & otehr error exec not in /opt/
<sephy> is there anywhere I can get wine for PPC ubuntu
<Soul^Shadow> I did exactly what the readme says doesnt work
<Cugel> soul: follow instructions on ubuntuguide.org (I don't know if you did)
<haypo> Cugel: it should be possible but i don't know how :)
<Soul^Shadow> even put the so's in the bin as it says
<sephy__> hello??
<Soul^Shadow> high
<awen_> does anyone know how to use the boot options found when pressing F1 on the live cd? don't know how to get the boot prompt
<sephy__> I a looking for wine for the PPC architecture or Ubuntu
<mike> How do I increase screen resolution in kubuntu?
<sephy__> of*
<posingaspopular> mike: X
<posingaspopular> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bipolar> sephy__: wine only works on X86
<sephy__> or can I get a windows emulator for the PPC version of Ubuntu???
<bonbonthejon> haypo: if you have metabr, you can view prwviews for videos
<fiyawerx> hey guys, anyone know what would cause fonts to display really weird when using any kind of tunneling?
<bipolar> sephy__: no. nothing usable
<fiyawerx> like i can't see my i's and l's when say i open firefox
<sephy__> damn it
<fiyawerx> cus they get really faded
<sephy__> has everyone stopped supporting PPC or something?
<bonbonthejon> jack__: yyes, add the mirror to sources.list and update, upgrade
<haypo> bonbonthejon: "metabr"? is it a program? a library?
<Admiral_Chicago> there is a way to have free formats preview iirc
<Soul^Shadow> Need to install java on kubuntu can ne1 help me?
<Admiral_Chicago> sephy__: vmware might work
<ScarFreewill> can you log into mysql db via console?
<Admiral_Chicago> !java | Soul^Shadow
<ScarFreewill> non local one
<ubotu> Soul^Shadow: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<fiyawerx> !nx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<bipolar> Admiral_Chicago: you missed the part where he was running on PPC
<guiden> if I remove a program from adept, will the other files that only depends on that program also be removed. I mean, I don't get any files that are for no good?
<Cugel> guiden: don't worry.
<bonbonthejon> sephy__: they are discontinuing ubuntu for ppc
<Admiral_Chicago> there should be a link there to how to do it on PPY
<Admiral_Chicago> PPC*
<Soul^Shadow> I enabled the universe & all otehr repositories but java is not there well not sunjava onl javacommon
<guiden> ok
<bonbonthejon> haypo: I have terrible lag, it is metabar
<bonbonthejon> ScarFreewill: I image you could
<Cugel> soul: sudo apt-get sun-java5-bin   -- try that?
<bipolar> Admiral_Chicago: vmware and wine only translate, they don't emulate. Windows, and windows apps are written for X86 procs, it won't work on ppc
<Cugel> You know, apt-cache search is really useful.
<Soul^Shadow> I need to know where to put the .so files..
<Soul^Shadow> & how do I post these files in the protected dir's...
<bipolar> and now sephy__ has left thinking it's the developers fault. :\
<bonbonthejon> Soul^Shadow: if you know where to put them, then do "sudo mv file /some/location"
<Soul^Shadow> says in bin & opt
<Soul^Shadow> I dont even have a /opt folder
<bonbonthejon> Soul^Shadow: I bet you do, are you looking in konqueror?
<guiden> is there a guide for installing packages that doesnt exist on the repositories?
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm not sure what you are trying to do even.
<Admiral_Chicago> so i'll sit out this problem Soul^Shadow. my apologies
<bonbonthejon> guiden: if there is a .deb package its easy, otherwise you need to compile it
<haypo> bonbonthejon: i already have it, but i don't have previews
<Soul^Shadow> no firefox
<haypo> should i enable an option in Konqueror?
<Soul^Shadow> I wanna run limewire
<guiden> if it's a deb package?
<Cugel> soul: Have you tried following the guides I posted a link to?
<thomax_|away> Soul^Shadow: download frostwire
<Cugel> You could always try and install Java through Automatix2 (well I did, sue me)
<bonbonthejon> guiden: do "sudo dpkg -i file.deb"
<Soul^Shadow> why? hat a p2p liek limewire?/ limewire got alot of resources
<Soul^Shadow> I cant find automatix
<Soul^Shadow> the sites both down
<Cugel> whoops, you're right there.
<guiden> how do I unstinall it later?
<kamui> anyone have an suggestions for a software package that would let me "stream" my webcam via a www server?
<bonbonthejon> guiden: it should show up in adept, so you could remove it from there
<Soul^Shadow> I followed the sunjava installer guide
<kamui> essentially I'd like to be able to go to my "website" and view my cameras
<guiden> ok cool
<Soul^Shadow> I put every hore file where it asked
<bonbonthejon> haypo: it should work, i dont remember what else I did to make it happen
<Soul^Shadow> thomax_|away:  is frostwire resource packed like limewire?
<bonbonthejon> haypo: in Konqueror's settings, under previews make sure theat you enable file:/
<Soul^Shadow> but where can I get automatix2 does ne1 have the installer package & can you send it to me?
<aztun> anyone installed xfce4 on kubuntu?? I select it on kdm and doesnt boot, event doesnt boot usign startxfce4 on console or startxfce4 -- :1
<Soul^Shadow> the main site & even the ubuntu site forum link dont work :(
<haypo> bonbonthejon: yes it's on
<haypo> but file limit is 100 MB
<haypo> whereas my videos are bigger than 100 MB
<aztun> cant find any solution on the forums in order to boot xfce
<bonbonthejon> haypo: I dont know, try raising the limit, see if it helps
<aztun> it doesnt work on my laptop
<Soul^Shadow> does anyone have a working link to automatix2 or ahve the package?
<haypo> bonbonthejon: there is an hard limit to 100 MB :-/
<bonbonthejon> haypo: sorry, dont know what else to say
<haypo> bonbonthejon: no problem. thanks.
<Soul^Shadow> ya tell me to get automatix2 damn u where can I get it decides teh main site or ubuntu forums?
<Cugel> soul: at the moment the site's down. Give it a day. Check ubuntuforums.org for more info.
<aztun> nobody uses xfce?
<aztun> I need it in order to use eclipse
<Mena> Si therea trick to enable kubuntu work on amny pcs
<Mena> Is*
<yaccin> eclipse works with kde o.O
* yaccin is currently installing xfce
<Soul^Shadow> really??
<aztun> I know yaccin
<Soul^Shadow> I was once makin a game with eclipse
<aztun> but kde+eclipse fulls my ram
<Soul^Shadow> you runnin it on wine??
<Cugel> mena: eh?
<aztun> have no enoght ram
<Soul^Shadow> get more ram :P
<Mena> many*
<yaccin> aztun: you need more ram :P
<bonbonthejon> aztun: check with #xubuntu, they would use xfcce
<yaccin> XD
<aztun> eclipse is gtk
<yaccin> aztun: how did you install it?
<Mena> i mean if install kubuntu on my pc on my hard
<Admiral_Chicago> GTK apps work with Kubuntu
<aztun> yaccin: apt-get install xfce4
<Mena> and i dicied to conect my hard to aother pc
<Mena> another*
<aztun> also installed some plugins
<Mena> and be master
<yaccin> aztun: tried apt-get install xubuntu-desktop?
<yaccin> ^^
<Admiral_Chicago> no, apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Admiral_Chicago> that's how to install XFCE
<Mena> i try befor didnt work
<aztun> yaccin: I dont wanna change my boot screem or kdm
<Soul^Shadow> there an easyer way to get java installed?/ or least get automatix2?
<Mena> Cugel, did you get me
<yaccin> aztun: i think you dont have... it asks you in konsole
<bipolar> ubuntu needs a DVD install that has kubuntu, ubuntu, and xubuntu install options.
<aztun> yes??
<aztun> yaccin: u tried it?
<aztun> I dont wanna switch to xubuntu
<yaccin> azcurrently downloading ^^
<aztun> I like kubuntu boot screen and kdm
<yaccin> oh you keep all your kde/kubuntu stuff :)
<bonbonthejon> Soul^Shadow: I thought there was a package that would download and install it for you
<Cugel> mena: yes, but I don't know the answer :-)
<bonbonthejon> Soul^Shadow: lhold on, let me see if I can find it
<Soul^Shadow> nope only a bin file
<aztun> mmm
<Mena> Cugel, okay no prob
<Soul^Shadow> the bin extracts the stuff but no installer
<aztun> I think I will try apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<leiar>  I really want openoffice to be in my native language. My OS is kubuntu dapper with my language as default
<bonbonthejon> haypo: do you have single click disabled?
<Soul^Shadow> no :P
<Soul^Shadow> I can right click or launch in terminal :)
<aztun> yaccin: when I try "apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<bonbonthejon> Soul^Shadow: are you talking to me?
<Soul^Shadow> yes
<bonbonthejon> Soul^Shadow: I didnt ask you about the single click :)
<Soul^Shadow> the file a bin no installer :(
<aztun> it wants to install xubuntu-artwork-usplash gdm abiword and many other programs that I dont want
<aztun> :(
<Soul^Shadow> oh lol
<haypo> bonbonthejon: i installed  kdemultimedia-kappfinder-data kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins kdemultimedia-kio-plugins kdemultimedia and it works now
<yaccin> aztun: yeah :/ figured that
<yaccin> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<bonbonthejon> Soul^Shadow: my computer is going slow
<bonbonthejon> haypo: good
<yaccin> hmm
<Mena> i give my voce for kubuntu :)
* Soul^Shadow sends bonbonthejon a stick of 1 terrabyte ram 
<Mena> voice*
<Soul^Shadow> now send me 1 million dollars :P
<leiar> How do I change language a programme, like OpenOffice?
<mefisto__> I'm trying to solve my menu crashing problem. I've found one program (kdict) that crashes the panel, etc when it's installed. but it used to appear in the menu and worked fine. Any reason why this would be happening?
<spitwise> :s/dapper/edgy will upgrade me to edgy?
<Soul^Shadow> install the office in another language in apt or synaptic
<Soul^Shadow> should be a xffcelangname in the list
<Soul^Shadow> langname = your language
<bonbonthejon> mefisto__: still having problems?
<Soul^Shadow> bonbonthejon: any luck??
<mefisto__> bonbonthejon: yes.
<aztun> what a shit
<aztun> I will have to install gmd
<aztun> gdm
<aztun> :/
<mefisto__> bonbonthejon: I think the problem is related to icons in the menu not rendering
<jhutchins> aztun: Lessee, foul language, whining, emoticon.  Did I miss something?
<bonbonthejon> Soul^Shadow: I thought there was a java unfree package that downloaded, installed, etc., but in feisty its not there any more
<bonbonthejon> Soul^Shadow: there are other packages available, though
<bonbonthejon> mefisto__: if you change icon themes, does it go away
<jhutchins> aztun: You could just manually install xfce.
<Soul^Shadow> limewire needs sunjava
<jhutchins> aztun:  xubuntu-desktop is the whole bundle you'd get with xubuntu.
<yaccin> aztun: maybe a dpkg-reconfigure kdm ?
<mefisto__> bonbonthejon: I don't think it would. I mean the application icons in the menu
<aztun> yaccin: gonna try that
<yaccin> or shutdown xserver and then start xfce from terminal
<bonbonthejon> Soul^Shadow: have you tried frostwire yet, I've never tried it, but its a free version of limewire, and it should be in the repos
<jhutchins> aztun: Sorry, not far enough back in the scrollbuffer.  Let us know if that does it!
<aztun> I already tried that yaccin
<jhutchins> aztun: Did it start?
<yaccin> hmm what happened?
<aztun> gonna try
<aztun> see u in one minut
<bonbonthejon> Soul^Shadow: and there are lots of sun-java in the repos, it looks like
<Mena> sudo apt-get install sun-java(VERSION)-bin
<Cugel> mena: I already told him that.
<Mena> Cugel, ok
<Soul^Shadow> no u dint
<Soul^Shadow> utold me goto some damn manual
<Cugel> Well, I told you that, too.
<Cugel> Still, try it.
<jhutchins> Soul^Shadow: Careful there, you might learn something.
<Mena> friends no prob i am sorry
<Cugel> jhutchins: yes, I'll get a new beer instead of getting annoyed.
<BrettV> i am attempting to install MEPIS on my computer. When I boot to CD i get a command prompt and startx will not load... what do i need to do to install this distro
<Soul^Shadow> jhutchins: if I wanted any lip rom u I take it from ur daddys zipper shuddup
<Mena> i realy was confused a bout sending it bit i send it without mention any one
<testinh> any reason why NetBeans isn't in the repositories yet?
<testinh> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127149
<Mena> Sorry Cugel
<Cugel> I have a question myself: when I change desktop (so, to desktop 2 for example) I want my taskbar/kicker only to show the programs running on that desktop. Is there a way  to accomplish this?
<Cugel> mena: it's not you. And besides, I'm getting beer anyway ;-)
<jhutchins> Soul^Shadow: So let's see, you've got a bad attitude, you're using foul language, and you're trying to get help pirating stuff.  We should help you why?
<aztun> :(
<BrettV> anyone familiar with installing from the command prompt?
<aztun> if I select xfce on kde I get a blue screen
<jhutchins> BrettV: Sure, what'cha need?
<Mena> Cugel , configure Desktop
<Soul^Shadow> jhut u gettin  smartallek with me when  Inot even talkin to you
<Mena> Cugel , Behavior
<Soul^Shadow> you should be muted why!
<aztun> If I try startxfce4 just can move the mouse with blank screen
<jhutchins> Soul^Shadow: It's a public echo, you're talking to everybody.
<Mena> Cugel , not this sorry
<BrettV> jhutchins: i am attempting to install mepis but when i boot to the cd all i get is the command line
<jhutchins> Soul^Shadow: Including the guys from the RIAA who lurk here to look for guys like you.
<BrettV> jhutchins: what is the command to install the os
<Soul^Shadow> public echo.  [Ignore]  Added jhutchins!* to your ignore list
<Soul^Shadow> :P
<aztun> BrettV: press f2 or f3 for help
<jhutchins> Soul^Shadow: We can all do that.
<Mena> Cugel , Configure panel >>>>Taskbar
<BrettV> aztun: from the command prompt?
<jhutchins> BrettV: Usually some variant of apt-get install... but the whole OS?
<aztun> when cd boots
<Cugel> mena: let's see -- I failed to find that particular option last time.
<Soul^Shadow> WTF u babblin about Jhut didnt use foul language I aint pirating nothing & WTF u smokin, Get off the pipe crackhead :P
<Soul^Shadow> oops jhutchins*
<Mena> Cugel , no the first option remove the mark
<Mena> Cugel , and see
<BrettV> jhutchins: yeah i want to format and install
<Cugel> mena: dude, indeed! thanks.
<Soul^Shadow> BrettV ya might wanna ask someone who not on crack :P
<jhutchins> BrettV: You'd probably have to use the mepis installer for that, #mepis would be more help.
<Mena> i was confused befor
<Mena> no prob
<bonbonthejon> Soul^Shadow: keep it clean or someone will need to ban you
<Cugel> For some reason I missed that option before.
<Soul^Shadow> I did keep it clean
<bonbonthejon> Soul^Shadow: did you get java installed yet?
<Soul^Shadow> he sayin im pirating he on crack
<Soul^Shadow> no I was interrupted by a reatrd
<BrettV> jhutchins: thanks
<BrettV> Soul^Shadow: who are you suggesting is on crack :-)
<Soul^Shadow> hold on I trying to get version of hava
<Soul^Shadow> I cant find the java when I do a apt-cache search for it either
<Cugel> jhutchins: I agree with soulshadow to the degree that installing Limewire doesn't imply piracy. I would use it to get 'illegal' stuff, but still.
<Mena> the last one is 6 an i guess , right?
<bonbonthejon> Soul^Shadow: open adept, its easier to find stuff
<Mena> as*
<Soul^Shadow> I dont share only d/l music once in a while
* jhutchins ponders the number of legitimate files available on limewire...
<bonbonthejon> jhutchins: probably pretty low
<Cugel> Indeed, I use bittorrent myself but still.
<bonbonthejon> jhutchins: unless you already own something, then it would be higher
<manu_> http://www.3delight.com/en/uploads/images/skins/gallery/dog.jpg <-- a manipulated photo or a very realistic rendering?
<bonbonthejon> Cugel: bittorent is very nice
<jhutchins> bonbonthejon: Depending on who you ask.
<Mena> Azureuz is the best for downloading :)
<Cugel> Yep, using Azureus -- because I didn't like Ktorrent at all.
<Cugel> I'd say mutorrent is the best, though.
<yaccin> manu_: rendering
<jhutchins> I just use straight bittorrent gui.
<hatta> I like rtorrent a lot
<jhutchins> Most torrents are so pitifully slow anyway, it hardly seems to matter.
<hatta> fix it up with screen and a watch directory
<Soul^Shadow> torrents slow unreliable
<hatta> most public torrents you mean
<Mena> azureuz is more speedy bec its use Java
<Admiral_Chicago> that's just not true at all
<hatta> private torrents are fast as hell
<Cugel> jhutchins: depends on the site -- some private sites are _very_ fast and good. But you need an invitation.
<yaccin> java != speedy
<yaccin> java = slooooow
<yaccin> ^^
<Mena> of course the speed depends on seeds and peers
<Soul^Shadow> got it noww, didnt show java from  sun before
<bonbonthejon> Mena: java is slow
<Mena> java slowdown the system but download is fast as i guess
<Cugel> Java is slow but it's necessary for many apps.
<yaccin> Cugel: yeah :(
<Mena> yes like opera
<Soul^Shadow> opera nice, firefox is an opera mod ya know
<Cugel> firefox an opera mod ... now you're not correct.
<Soul^Shadow> lots same features just more added diffret design
<Mena> Opera is more advance that firefox and preety
<Cugel> firefox did copy many of opera's (good) features, that's for sure.
<Mena> pretty*
<Mena> than*
<Soul^Shadow> what ver opera??
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Mena> and also opera is more secure it has no holes as i guess
<bonbonthejon> copying features is not the same as a "mod"
<Mena> ok
<Mena> sorry
<Soul^Shadow> I had opera 5 or 6
<Mena> you are right off topic
* Admiral_Chicago recalls there was a major hole is 9.0 when it was released. See #kubuntu-offtopic for general chtter though
<Soul^Shadow> well opera core java & menu's are alot like firefox 5 :P
<Soul^Shadow> really we talking about opera for linux :P
<sergio_> salve
<sergio_> qualcuno  sa darmi
<sergio_> come ridimensionare
<sergio_> le partioni che ho sul pc
<Mena> french
<sergio_> ho installato su hd1 windows e sulle altre partzioni kubuntu
<sergio_> ora
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<sergio_> vorrei installare anche mac os
<Cugel> sergio: English please?
<Soul^Shadow> I think u say opera more secure cus ur thinkin linux version, winblows version is insecure but all exploers of internet more secure when in linux
<sergio_> no :|
<Mena> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mena> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Soul^Shadow> then u want !kubuntu-fr
<Mena> as i guess
<Cugel> menaL he was talking Spanish.
<Cugel> Or Italian.
<Mena> spanish hmmmm bec french also had la le
* Soul^Shadow kicks sergio_ to Kubuntu-sp or whatever it is :P
<aztun> it worked installing xubuntu-desktop, I could keept my kubuntu usplash and kdm
<Soul^Shadow> wuts diffrence between xubuntu & others?
<jhutchins> mena, Cugel that was italian, !it would have worked I think.
<spitwise> Soul^Shadow: the window manager
<Cugel> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Mena> ok
<Cugel> Yes.
<mefisto__> does apt have a history list?
<Soul^Shadow> what is it a standard gui with certain options others dont pervide
<Soul^Shadow> I know that :P
<Mena> leet him/here choose
<Mena> lett*
<Soul^Shadow> never seen xubuntu yet :p seen all others almost
<testinh> try dream linux instead of xubuntu
* Soul^Shadow hands Mena a hammer for ehr keyboard 
<Soul^Shadow> her
<Cugel> Me neither -- but on my dual core machine I think I don't need XFCE.
<Mena> heheh sorry
<Mena> :)
* Soul^Shadow uses hammer on my keyboard first :P
<jhutchins> A lot of people like xfce because it is so un-windows.
<testinh> thunar isn't that great though
<Mena> Soul^Shadow, thanks :D
<jhutchins> mefisto__: Yes, it has a history log at least, poke around /var/log.
<Soul^Shadow> uuumm ok my java install at 5% & holding ??
<Soul^Shadow> np
<Mena> show details
<Soul^Shadow> did no options or anything
<Mena> you using adept or terminal
<Soul^Shadow> adept
<Mena> okay Show deatils
<Mena> details*
<Soul^Shadow> fawk lemme paste details of your details & there lack of detail
<Mena> or what ever*
<Soul^Shadow> I did
<Soul^Shadow> ther enothing ther for options not waiting on othing
<Mena> okay
<Mena> see lue window
<Mena> blue
<epimeth> I think I'm having a hal problem...
<epimeth> anybody upgraded to feisty and lost their ntfs partitions?
<Soul^Shadow> so what the hal is your problem :P
* epimeth kicks Soul^Shadow in the groin
<Mena> i write so much :D
<epimeth> that way nobody makes any more puns :-p
<Mena> hheeehh ok
<spitwise> i think xubuntu uses xfce
<Mena> you dont loss you rntfs partition
<Mena> ntfs
<epimeth> I know... I just can't access them...
<epimeth> hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<Mena> check the uuid
<Soul^Shadow> http://pastebin.ca/373654
<Mena> i dont have much inf
<Soul^Shadow> check that Mena
<Mena> what
<epimeth> how do I do it, what do I change it to?
<Soul^Shadow> note that its cut off why I left extra psace there
<Soul^Shadow> my details on java
<Soul^Shadow> its where its stopped at
<Mena> ok
<Mena> blkid in terminal
<jhutchins> epimeth: Just guessing here, but probably in fstab.
<Mena> to see your uuid
<Mena> then open fstab    sudo kate /etc/fstab
<Soul^Shadow> omg now my apt wont show Cus I killed it
<Mena> hmmm
<Mena> okay
<Mena> Soul^Shadow,
<leiar> I am not able to get my own language in Kubuntu, I've installed several language packages in synaptic, but it still is English
<jhutchins> Looks like the java installer's license agreement got another one.
<Mena> Soul^Shadow, open terminal
<Mena> maybe
<epimeth> hmmm... that told me nothing
<Soul^Shadow> I am trying that now, but I dont know name
<Soul^Shadow> not full name
<Mena> epimeth, what is there
<Mena> epimeth, sorry
<Mena> sec
<Soul^Shadow> ah found it
<jhutchins> epimeth: Is there a user option on the line for your ntfs partition in fstab?
<epimeth> http://pastebin.ca/373660
<leiar> anybody know how to change language in kubuntu? I've tried langname=
<epimeth> my ntfs partition isn't in fstab
<jhutchins> leiar: Change your locale
<Mena> epimeth, SURE
<Soul^Shadow> ooohh locked in terminal :(
<Mena> !fixadept
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixadept - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<leiar> jhutchins: haven't got my language in locale
<Soul^Shadow> lemme try killin proccess
<epimeth> yes!  help is on its way!!!
<Mena> !fix-adept
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix-adept - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Soul^Shadow> !kill-adept :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kill-adept :p - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<epimeth> adept isn't fixed yet... I just checked
<guiden> I have put a password on the hub I have, but I don't remeber it, what can I do?
<Cugel> Think!
<guiden> Can I reset the momory?
<guiden> if I unplugg it?
<epimeth> !Think
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about think - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<epimeth> :-)
<posingaspopular> what Cugel said
<leiar> jhutchins: I can write locale=no in konsole
<Mena> epimeth, if you cant see your part i cant help you i dont knwo much maybe some else help you
<Cugel> Well, unplug it and see what happens.
<Soul^Shadow> ok no permission to kill it either :P
<epimeth> Mena, I pastebined my fstab
<Cugel> Use your standard passwords first?
<Mena> Soul^Shadow, open your kdesystemguard and see
<epimeth> you didn't see it?
<Cugel> And use sudo.
<jhutchins> epimeth: Sorry if you already answered this, but it doesn't look like your ntfs is in your fstab, what partition is it?
<Soul^Shadow>  I did I cant kill em no permission :P
<epimeth> ahh
<epimeth> its not there
<epimeth> but media:/ has the drives
<Mena> Soul^Shadow, ok
<leiar> how do I change locale?
<jhutchins> epimeth: Ah, but they don't want to mount with you as user, they want to mount as root.
<Soul^Shadow> ok how I sudo in gui?
<epimeth> when I try and open them, I get hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<willy> #kubuntu-es
<Mena> Soul^Shadow, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a   thsi for fixing adept
<jhutchins> epimeth: Do you know what partitions they are?
<epimeth> jhutch: exactly
<Mena> but not yet
<epimeth> jhutchins, when I mount -t manually they mount
<epimeth> but I can't give my user permissions to read them
<lontra> is there an image manipulation program for kde like gimp?
<epimeth> I'd also like write access, but I understand its buggy
<Soul^Shadow> Uuuummm I got 3 running I need to kill em no permision to do so :P
<geiss> hi, i'd like to mount my usb device with pmount. however, on this machine there is only pmount-hal which expects a UDI as the first arg. what is a UDI and what do i have to pass there?
<epimeth> jhutch: all of hdc and hda1/2
<jhutchins> epimeth: Sounds like the system's doing too much of the thinking for you, protecting you from yourself.
<Soul^Shadow> wuts name of kdesysguard?
<jhutchins> epimeth: Just one part on hdc?
<epimeth> open the mounted filesystem doors, hal
<epimeth> I'm afraid I can't do that, epi
<Mena> Soul^Shadow, Ksysguard
<jhutchins> epimeth: You got it.
<Soul^Shadow> oh dud I was close :P
<epimeth> its all 7 hdc partitions
<Soul^Shadow> duh* :P
<jhutchins> epimeth: So what I'd do if I were you is set them up in fstab to automount.
<epimeth> 1/2/3/5/6/7/8
<epimeth> but why did it break when upgrading to feisty?
<jhutchins> epimeth: Wow, that's a lot of partitions.
<Mena> Soul^Shadow, sec plz
<epimeth> its a 180GB hd
<jhutchins> epimeth: Because feisty is moving more stuff to user mode, not always successfully.
<jhutchins> epimeth: You understand that Feisty is _supposed_ to be broken, and the main reason for running it is to find bugs and report them so they can be fixed for release, right?
<epimeth> of course
<Soul^Shadow> DIE DIE DIE adept :P
<jhutchins> epimeth: So you need help setting that up?
<epimeth> this just seems like kind of a silly thing to be broken, is all
<epimeth> jhutch, please
<Soul^Shadow> got em dead
* jhutchins has often found Ctrl-Alt-Esc useful with recalcitrant programs.
<epimeth> also, do where do I nitify the feisty ppl?
<jhutchins> Ok, using sudo mkdir, make mount points for each partition.
<epimeth> launchpad?
<lontra> is krita similar to gimp?
<Mena> Soul^Shadow, sudo killall adept_manager
<epimeth> jhutch:  waaait
<epimeth> I want it to work from media:/ too
<Soul^Shadow> np I did a kdesu on ksysguard :)
<epimeth> isn't there a way to reconfigure hal?
<jhutchins> epimeth: So rather than having them permanently automounted, you want to fix HAL?
<Mena> Soul^Shadow, did you try
<epimeth> exactly
<jhutchins> epimeth: The problem I've had when I tried to work with hal is that there are too many ways to reconfigure it, and it's pretty hard to figure out which one is being used, and which part is broken.
<epimeth> then I can automount with the gui through media:/
<Soul^Shadow> yeah now sasy ap-get -f install to correct :P
<Gtwy> kubuntu in vmware isnt going so well
<jhutchins> epimeth: Only suggestion I can offer there is to file a bugreport and lurk heavily in #ubuntu+1.
<Mena> Soul^Shadow, do it
<Soul^Shadow> I am I am
<epimeth> where do I file the bug report
<leiar> seems like kuuntu hasn't found the right drivers for my video card. My highest resolution is 1074-768
<Soul^Shadow> :p im not that fast at keyboard :P
<jhutchins> !bugs | epimeth
<Mena> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<ubotu> epimeth: please see above
<epimeth> and I have plenty of time to sift through conf files... I just dunno where they are :-)
<epimeth> man hal?
* Soul^Shadow slaps bug crawling around my pc
<epimeth> !hal
<ubotu> hal: Hardware Abstraction Layer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.7.1-0ubuntu17 (edgy), package size 347 kB, installed size 1112 kB
<Soul^Shadow> damn bugs everywhere
<Soul^Shadow> :P
<makuseru> does anyone know how to get blender 2.43
<leiar> What do I do to install the propper driver to my videocard, and what do I write to find the name of the videocard?
<makuseru> is it in any reops?
<epimeth> launchpad it is
<Cugel> leiar: time to read something about xorg.conf.
<jhutchins> !ati | leiar
<ubotu> leiar: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Soul^Shadow> OK, how do I click ok?? wont let me use kb or mouse :(
<jhutchins> leiar: lspci usually gives you enough to go on.
<Soul^Shadow> nvm
<epimeth> so jhutch... where might I find hal's config files?
<Soul^Shadow> geese what a pain in the arse :P
<Mena> tab
<Mena> prees tab
<nagyv> Soul^Shadow: try tab and then enter
<Soul^Shadow> nvm means nevermind :P
<jhutchins> epimeth: There are too many for me to recall, and they vary from release to release and distro to distro.
<coreymon77> jhutchins: do i now just install alsa?
* Soul^Shadow kicks nagyv
<epimeth> right...
<jhutchins> epimeth: If you're serious about this, you'll need to find a wiki or something on hal and udev and read up.
<jhutchins> coreymon77: Yeah, I take it it went fine?
<Soul^Shadow> ay now limewire BETTER install :P
<Mena> Why kick
<coreymon77> yup
<jhutchins> Sorry, got my sound mutes 'cause it's picking up a radio station and sounds like the inside of a steam factory.
<Soul^Shadow> OMG now another error, an x1 eror!
<Mena> Soul^Shadow, id it wrok java limewire
<Soul^Shadow> X11*
<Mav> c' nessuno?
<coreymon77> jhutchins: does it matter that i still have alsa related packages that were not unintsalled
<Mena> did*
<Soul^Shadow> got java
<Mena> work*
<Mena> okay good
<Soul^Shadow> now limewire not wanting to install error in X11
<jhutchins> coreymon77: We're going to hope not.  We can always go deeper.
<guiden> youtube google vide, flash right?
<guiden> vedo
<guiden> video
<epimeth> jhutchins, will do...
<Cugel> soul: what error.
<coreymon77> jhutchins: so just alsa-base for now
<Soul^Shadow> hold on I pastbin it
<Mena> Soul^Shadow, no idea sorry
<coreymon77> jhutchins: right?
<jhutchins> guiden: All kinds, but yes, mostly flash 8 & 9.
<Mena> Soul^Shadow,pastbin it maybe others would help
<jhutchins> coreymon77: Right.
<guiden> ok
<coreymon77> jhutchins: okay
<jhutchins> Mmff, 17:00, I need to finish some stuff here...
<yaccin> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Soul^Shadow> pos error is: http://pastebin.ca/373676
<coreymon77> jhutchins: its doen
<coreymon77> jhutchins: one question
<coreymon77> jhutchins: in the sound system settings page in system settings,
<Soul^Shadow> lemme restart ........
<Soul^Shadow> bbs
<coreymon77> jhutchins: is it a problem that in the hardware tab, for midi device, there is nothing in the drop down list?
<jhutchins> coreymon77: Shouldn't be, unless you're trying to do midi stuff.
<coreymon77> and
<coreymon77> for the things that it said i should use autoremove for
<morvok> anyone know of an app I can use to text message people?
<coreymon77> some of them seem important
<Mena> ANy one know a very good apps for ediiting video files
<coreymon77> such as system-services
<jhutchins> coreymon77: Well, re-run apt-get autoremove, and see what it says.
<Mena> excpet kino and cileranaa*
<coreymon77> jhutchins: but isnt system-services and important package?
<jhutchins> coreymon77: You're probably going to have to at least restart to get alsa reloaded, and you may need to do a dpkg reconfigure alsa (that's probably not the right syntax).
<coreymon77> jhutchins: it seems so by the name
<Mena> i asked befor but maybe someone know something else
<Soul^Shadow> mena any ideres?
<Mena> no sorry
<jhutchins> coreymon77: Yes, but some important packages are just containers, and alsa was probably contained by system-services which was contained by ubuntu-minimal.
<Soul^Shadow> headless error
<jhutchins> Mena: Yes!
<Soul^Shadow> WHO chopped off its head???
<jhutchins> Mena: I've been using avidemux2
<Soul^Shadow> Im coming for you !!! :P
<jhutchins> Mena: Not as fancy and polished as cinnelera, but works great.
<Mena> jhutchins, okay i will see it thanks
<Mena> Soul^Shadow, pastebin again and ask maybe some one would help
<jhutchins> Mena: Are you going to be mastering DVD's?
<Mena> jhutchins, no realy
<Soul^Shadow> I think jhutchins chopped off its head :P
<Soul^Shadow> http://pastebin.ca/373676
<coreymon77> jhutchins: so
<coreymon77> now what
<Soul^Shadow> plz help me with that error ne1 who can
<jhutchins> coreymon77: restart to reload alsa.
<Mena> jhutchins, but i wont to resize some video files and with good qaulity
<jhutchins> coreymon77: See if you can get sound.
<jhutchins> Mena: mplayer/mencoder/ffmpeg, or avidemux.
<Mena> jhutchins, I will try avidemux
<jhutchins> Mena:  avidemux allowed me to do some automatic cropping, filtering, and transcoding as well as edit chunks out.
<Mena> jhutchins, form its name its suppotortted avi files :D
<jhutchins> Mena: Most formats.
<Mena> jhutchins, cool
<Mena> jhutchins, is it included in the repo
<Mena> jhutchins, i cant find it
<Mena> even with terminal search
<jhutchins> Mena: Try avidemux2
<Mena> ok
<Mena> jhutchins, its as the one a bove
<jhutchins> Hrmn...
<jhutchins> It's in Mandriva, so you'd think...
<jhutchins> Let me hop over to the other machine...
<leiar> I've read about my videocard: Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP, and it doesn't look easy to get it working in higher resolutons than 1074*768. Any comments?
<Mena> jhutchins, ok
<jhutchins> !find avidemux
<ubotu> Found: avidemux
<jhutchins> !avidemux
<ubotu> avidemux: a small editing software for avi (especially DivX). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.1.2-0.0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 2738 kB, installed size 6956 kB
<coreymon77> jhutchins: nope
<Soul^Shadow> help me pl error is : http://pastebin.ca/373676
<Gtwy> what is the deal with the live cd? i dont remember it being so slow
<Mena> ok i will take that
<epimeth> Soul: run it in X, maybe?
<jhutchins> Mena: Possibly you need to enable multiverse.
<jhutchins> coreymon77: Gaah.
<Mena> jhutchins, i found it
<Mena> jhutchins, :)
<jhutchins> coreymon77: Wow.  This is a tough one.
<coreymon77> jhutchins: im downloading an edgy livecd
<jhutchins> coreymon77: We KNOW plain vanilla soundblasters work in kubuntu.
<coreymon77> well then wtf is the problem
<yaccin> Soul^Shadow: tried starting it from k-menu / via alt+f2?
<Soul^Shadow> nah I got it
#kubuntu 2007-02-27
<Soul^Shadow> was xhost needing to shutdown control host
<yaccin> ok ^^
<yaccin> lol
<Mena> jhutchins, Thanks
<Mena> Thanks all for helpping ....Bye...
<Mena> :)
<Gtwy> okay it really just took 10 minutes to go from "selecting" my timezone to the next panel when i clicked continue
<Gtwy> is there something wrong with the livecd because this is the 2nd computer ive tried it on
<jhutchins> coreymon77: run through this and see if you find anything: http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<jhutchins> Gtwy: What's it's md5sum?
<jhutchins> coreymon77: run alsaconf
<wir> halllo analle
<Soul^Shadow> ok now freezes when i try connect gggrrr....
<coreymon77> there is no such command as alsacong
<sergio_> Hello!! How install Webcam Genius VideoCAM look in Ubuntu???? Pleaseee help!!!
<coreymon77> alsaconf*
<jhutchins> coreymon77: Ok, try muting the spdif out.
<coreymon77> ???
<sergio_> How install Webcam "Genius VideoCAM look" in Ubuntu? Sorry my language. I am spanish
<jhutchins> coreymon77: In kmix.
<jhutchins> !es | sergio_
<ubotu> sergio_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jhutchins> sergio_: google your model and v4l (Video 4 linux).
<sergio_> ok, thans!
<sergio_> thanks!
<jhutchins> sergio_: Good luck!  Webcams is tricksy beasts.
<coreymon77> jhutchins: spdif?
<jhutchins> Sony Phillips Digital Inteface Format.
<jhutchins> Look for an spdif out.
<jhutchins> coreymon77: You get no start-up sound, right?
<coreymon77> jhutchins: i get no sound, period
<coreymon77> but that too
<coreymon77> jhutchins: and there is no spdif out
<jhutchins> coreymon77: Oh well.
<jhutchins> coreymon77: system-settings -> Multimedia & Sound, check the settings, check the "test sound" button.
<jhutchins> coreymon77: in the mixer, set the ballance one notch off center.
<jhutchins> I got hungry horses and toe-tapping wife, gtg.
<coreymon77> jhutchins: nopr
<coreymon77> jhutchins: nothing
<Soul^Shadow> GGAHAHH!! now limewire freezes :P
<Soul^Shadow> ahhh Phew
<Soul^Shadow> its ok
<Soul^Shadow> whew that would of sucked if it crashed :P
<jhutchins> coreymon77: Ok, you need to get somebody else in on this, I'm totally out of ideas.
<jhutchins> coreymon77: Last suggestion is to use lspci to make sure of the sound card model, then google that with kubuntu and "no sound" and see what you get.
<coreymon77> one more thing
<coreymon77> im looking atthe site you gave me
<coreymon77> and it told me to apt a file
<coreymon77> but doing so give me tons of dep problems
<jhutchins> Hmm.  Well, that could be what's going on.  I really have to go.
<wilman> how to do a timed shell command?
<wilman> my computer on halt in 1 hour
<hleonc> join #ubuntu-co
<nixternal> NO
<nixternal> ;)
<slyfox> Please help, why do I get thsi error?
<slyfox> ./compile-kmobiletools.sh
<slyfox> ./admin/cvs.sh: 651: --version: not found
<slyfox> *** AUTOCONF NOT FOUND!.
<slyfox> *** KDE requires autoconf 2.53 or newer
<slyfox> I have
<slyfox> ./compile-kmobiletools.sh
<slyfox> ./admin/cvs.sh: 651: --version: not found
<slyfox> *** AUTOCONF NOT FOUND!.
<slyfox> *** KDE requires autoconf 2.53 or newer
<slyfox> I have AUTOCONF 2.60 installed
<epimeth> so I'm getting closer to the problem, I think
<epimeth> it seems to be a problem with kio_media_mounthelper
<epimeth> but I can't find its config file!!!
<epimeth> and google is useless
<epimeth> !kio_media_mounthelper
<epimeth> !kio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<visitor> HI
<visitor> WHAT IS THE TOPIC ON THIS SERVER?
<visitor> oop, sorry for the caps
<slyfox> can someone pelase help me to isntall this? http://xoomer.alice.it/rockman81/kmobiletools/kmobiletools-svn-2007-02-27.tar.bz2
<wimpies> Hi all, my CD hotpluging does not work anymore ... what might be wrong ?
<coreymon77> jhutchins: AH HA!
<coreymon77> jhutchins: that could be a problem
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> or not
<coreymon77> anyways
<slyfox> coreymon77: can you help ?
<julle> Anyone who has installed WoW BC via cedega ?
<coreymon77> slyfox: im the one who needs help here
<Okapi> hello to all
<Okapi> I have problem to run xman. Error: No manual pages found. Anyone can help?
<yamen> to polski kanal ?
* aseigo rejoices as xephyr works after today's updates!
<yamen> anybody can help me with wpa-psk connection ?
<kdefreak> Hmm... kscreensaver doesn't want to quit, what process do I kill to regain access to my desktop?
<yamen> duno
<morvok> kdefreak: are you running any apps on it?
<morvok> if not you can reset the Xserver by ctrl+alt+backspace.
<morvok> but you will lose whatever is running!
<yamen> how can i connect to wpa-psk network ?
<kdefreak> morvok: Konversation (*waves to ryanakca*), kate (unsaved Doc), Amarok, umm.... Fx
* kdefreak hopes he turned auto-save on in kate
<kdefreak> If I did, I don't mind restarting X
<morvok> does it have a pid from ps -ax?
<kdefreak> morvok: If I knew what process to grep for...
<morvok> I suppose you can't do that eg?
<kdefreak> VT1, if it lets me switch over to it...
<kdefreak> refuses to let me switch to a vt
* kdefreak wishes he had installed ssh server...
<kdefreak> unless it's in kubuntu-desktop...
<morvok> kdefreak: see if crtl+alt+del kills it... should bring up the shutdown screen.
<kdefreak> morvok: nope
* kdefreak can move the pointer on the screen and all... just that a white arrow on a black background isn't very usefull
<morvok> hrmm.
<epimeth> jhutchins, you still around?
<craftycorner> my trash isn't deleting
<craftycorner> it goes to a shared file, and keeps recycling to a shared file.  how do i get this crap off the hard disk?
<hitmanWilly> craftycorner, try deleting it with sudo
<craftycorner> gimmie the command
<craftycorner> what is the sudo command 4 delete file
<bonbonthejon> craftycorner: "sudo rm file"
<bonbonthejon> craftycorner: do you know what sudo does?
<craftycorner> enters you into root
<bonbonthejon> craftycorner: yes, root can do anything, like delete a pesky file
<Soul^Shadow> root has limits :P
<lovloss> why does kubuntu think my hard drive is full? o.o
<bonbonthejon> Soul^Shadow: like..?
<Soul^Shadow> u need chmod +x & chmod 777 to  fully delete some files/folders made
<bonbonthejon> lovloss: open konsole and run "df -h"
<lovloss> it says 100% used
<lovloss> thats impossible
<bonbonthejon> lovloss: have you cleared your trash recently
<craftycorner> i've the same damned prob
<Soul^Shadow> i had folder for java on dsktop had to 777 it to delete it even as root
<craftycorner> what is the sudo command 4 delete
<lontra> is there an image manipulation program for kde like gimp?  is krita analogous to gimp?
<craftycorner> sudo what
<lovloss> bonbonthejon: Yes, i have.
<bonbonthejon> craftycorner: "sudo rm file" or "sudo rm -r folder"
<Soul^Shadow> i dunno i did a sudo of kded my desktop :P
<lovloss> bonbonthejon: There should be like 20 gigs left
<morvok> be very carefull with the -f option!
<Soul^Shadow> yeah it can -f up ur pc :P
<bonbonthejon> lovloss: do you use bittorrent, I had the problem bittorrent allots the full amount of space it needs
<craftycorner> rm: cannot remove `folder': No such file or directory
<bonbonthejon> craftycorner: change folder to the name of the folder
<Soul^Shadow> look for caps
<om3ga> what a day
<lovloss> bonbonthejon: No, i dont . in fact, the sum of all my file's sizes does not equal 100%
<craftycorner> not helping
<Soul^Shadow> craftycorner: check dir for cap letters in it
<Soul^Shadow> damn gotta go, l8tr all
<craftycorner> i put it on my desktop, it's not going anywhere damn it
<bonbonthejon> lovloss: I dont know what to say, maybe run fsck to check the file system
<bonbonthejon> lontra: you can gimp in kde
<bonbonthejon> morvok: I said -r and not -f
<morvok> sudo rm -rf /blah/blah/blah
<morvok> becareful!
<Soul^Shadow> desktop is spelled Desktop :P I ad same prob before LOL
<tarelerulz> Is there a way  to install ubuntu to usb hard drive?
<Soul^Shadow> yes
<bonbonthejon> craftycorner: you can use tab to autocomplete the name
<craftycorner> the're s folders in it.
<lovloss> oh my god
<bonbonthejon> craftycorner: use -r to recursively delete
<lovloss> why is there a nameless .txt file in my home directory taking up 37 gigs?
<bonbonthejon> lovloss: that might be a problem
<hitmanWilly_> lovloss, open it up and see what it is
<intelikey> lovloss sounds like a bad redirrect from a script
<lovloss> Its... a stream of numbers
<craftycorner> gommie command
<bonbonthejon> lovloss: it sounds messed up, you probably could delete it
<hitmanWilly_> lovloss, its probably safe to delete then
<lovloss> i assume so
<lontra> bonbonthejon: i know but it is krita similar to gimp?
<lovloss> ack i sent it to trash... wont ersase from there. should have rmed it
<intelikey> rm your trash
<bonbonthejon> lovloss: you can do shift-delete to automatically remove it, not ove it to trash
<lovloss> i know i forgot
<bonbonthejon> lontra: i prefer gimp, t seems more robust, but krita is pretty good too, they are similar
<lovloss> oh its gone
<lovloss> yay
<lovloss> what WAS that
<bonbonthejon> lontra: they are both pixel based
<bonbonthejon> craftycorner: what was your last comment about?
<gugu^> cpk1: are you here?
<craftycorner> it's not deleting
<craftycorner> moved trash to desktop
<craftycorner> but it won't delete from desktop by sudo
<lovloss> wow its taking forever to delete that file
<bonbonthejon> craftycorner: do "sudo chmod 777 folder" and then try deletingit
<bonbonthejon> craftycorner: what do yuou mean you moved trash to desktop
<craftycorner> I took all the crap in the trash, put it in a folder, and put it on top of Desktop
<gugu^> I need help to configure my LAN, linux server and linux clients. the ping from others computers to server is working but internet is not???
<bonbonthejon> gugu^: what is the problem
<BucWheat> does the cube alt+tab interface come standard with kubuntu 6.10 ?
<bonbonthejon> BucWheat: no, that is beryl or compiz
<BucWheat> bonbonthejon thanks let me google that
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: i didn`t know, i configured my server, and the other computers, and if i ping server its working but internet is not, i have a dsl conection on internet
<bonbonthejon> !beryl | BucWheat
<ubotu> BucWheat: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<bonbonthejon> !compiz | BucWheat
<ubotu> BucWheat: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<coreymon77> im just curious
<coreymon77> is feisty gonna be an lts?
<bonbonthejon> coreymon77: no
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't think so
<coreymon77> when is the next one gonna be
<Admiral_Chicago> probably feisty+2
<Admiral_Chicago> but i'm guessing
<intelikey> coreymon77 normal release
<bonbonthejon> gugu^: dhcp or static?
<coreymon77> the one after feisty?
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: dhcp
<bonbonthejon> gugu^: router gives the ips?
<hitmanWilly> coreymon77, either that or the next one
<intelikey> coreymon77 more like the third or forth after feisty  maybe.
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: how can i see that?
<dwidmann> feisty+2 = lts
<intelikey> coreymon77 don't expect lts releases more often than every two years
<bonbonthejon> gugu^: umm, did you set up a dhcp server on the server?
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: yes, but with help
<intelikey> every body.   when dealing with normal -vs- lts releases it would be less confusing to use the numeric notation.   6.06  8.04  ...
<bonbonthejon> gugu^: ok, do you have a router?
<intelikey> history Q.   was the first release of ubuntu  4.10 ?
<bonbonthejon> intelikey: I believe so
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: yes,  see this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6680/, there are    /etc/network/interfaces' and  /etc/dhcpd.conf
<bonbonthejon> gugu^: why did you not use the router's dhcp server
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: help me to use the router's dhcp server
<gugu^> please
<bonbonthejon> gugu^: do you know the router's ip address and username/password
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: routers ip adress is my ip adress?
<Admiral_Chicago> no it's not
<hitmanWilly> gugu^, the ip is probably 192.168.0.1
<Admiral_Chicago> it's usually 192.168.0.1
<gugu^> mine is 192.168.27.1
<bonbonthejon> gugu^: or 192.168.2.1
<intelikey> ah  these stupid drilling rigs !    so noisy !    they've been drilling on this section for six months now.
<bonbonthejon> gugu^: what type of router do you have?
<intelikey> or longer i loose track of time
<hitmanWilly> gugu^, most routers have a setup program built in you get to through your browser, just type the ip into the address bar
<Teknoenie> hi all
<bonbonthejon> Teknoenie: hi
<intelikey> Teknoenie
<Teknoenie> any LaTeX experts out there?  And I mean the typesetting app btw ;)
<intelikey> that's a bad joke.
<gugu^> hitmanWilly:  I have internet on server, but i do not have on lan
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: i didnt know
<bonbonthejon> gugu^: what ip do the clients have, your file doesn't look like it specifies what ips it should give
<gugu^> hitmanWilly: maybe that setup program is the connection with my modem
<gugu^> 192.168.27.2 , .......... 3 , ..........4
<hitmanWilly> gugu^, are all the lan clients set up for dhcp?
<bonbonthejon> gugu^: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06 tells you how to set up DHCP
<gugu^> hitmanWilly: yes maybe, i didn`t konow how to configure my clients, but the ping from them to 192.168.27.1 is working
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: ok, thx
<intelikey> i went and looked at computers yesterday.   looked at about 50 different lappies and half that many deskjobs,   every one of them came is windows pre-installed.   i didn't find one box without it, in three different stores...      what is the world comming to ?
<Alarm> hello. how can i add a top bar like this one here: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=15265&d=1172520528
<intelikey> s/is windows/with windows/
<bonbonthejon> intelikey: dell is supposedly starting to sell no-os systems
<hitmanWilly> maybe
<hitmanWilly> if they feel like it
<hitmanWilly> plus HP has a few empty OS ones
<bonbonthejon> Alarm: that page requires a user accound, and its in greek
<Alarm> ops sorry
<intelikey> well i used to like dell hardware.   but i've never liked their business practices.
<hitmanWilly> dell == crap
<intelikey> they build some rock solid servers.
<Alarm> bonbonthejon,  actually its the top bar that many people use on kde ,and add on it shortcuts. not the taskbar. but cant find . did add extented task bar, kas bar but non of them was
<intelikey> 12 years ago   heh
<surgy> hi
<hitmanWilly> desktop side just sux, tho
<bonbonthejon> Alarm: there is Mac OS-like menu bar, or you could just add another panel
<intelikey> Alarm right click the pannel and select add new panel
<Alarm> bobesponja,  no i dont mean the mac os menu bar, i mean a simple bar where i  can place some shortcuts on it for example
<markelhas> hi ppl, i've removed the systray info from my kubuntu how can ai add it again?
<bonbonthejon> Alarm: right click the panel and do add new panel
<Alarm> ok did that
<bonbonthejon> markelhas: right click the panel and add an applet
<intelikey> Alarm then right click the new panel and add what you will
<Alarm> the point is that it takes the options as the main (bottom) panel
<markelhas> bonbonthejon: humm can't find the systray there
<Alarm> for example uses the same transparency
<bonbonthejon> Alarm: can you find another picture of what you want
<intelikey> Alarm yes it defaults to the same options.    if you want you can run gnome-panel inside of kde
<Alarm> is there any way i can use individual settings for each pannel ? like difference transparency . size and so on ?
<intelikey> or even another panel  like blackbox's panel
<Alarm> i see. okie thank you very much. i guess i will have to try on my own from now on
<markelhas> bonbonthejon: ok find it :P thnks
<bonbonthejon> Alarm: I think there is a dropdown box to change the panels, but itis hiddne by default, there is a little trick to show it
<SpAwN> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<Alarm> okie, thank you a lot
<intelikey> Alarm maybe you didn't catch what i was saying.  you can have different panal applications running inside the same desktop.   that will give them totally independant settings.
<bonbonthejon> Alarm: you can also try kxdock
<Alarm> intelikey,  the point is i have to find how to do that dude
<Alarm> what i want actually is the upper bar to be transparent , and the bottom one not. now how i will do that, i guess thats something i will have to google :)
<intelikey> Alarm like i said    install and run.     apt-get install gnome-panel gnome-panel-data gnome-panel-dbg  ;gnome-panel
<bonbonthejon> Alarm: you can edit the kde panels independently, let me find the trick
<Alarm> ok, 2 different options. its nice to be able to choose :)
<bonbonthejon> Alarm: or try kxdocker, looks like OSX
<intelikey> Alarm bonbonthejon says he's done that.   i haven't done that.   i have used different panel apps.  that lets you have one setup one way and another another way.
<Alarm> got what u mean
<Alarm> i will check on google both kxdocker and gnome-panel
<Alarm> thank you a lot
<bonbonthejon> Alarm: if you add another kicker panel, you can edit them seperately, you just need to do "touch ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc"
<intelikey> one with auto hide and transparent one locked in place and always on top with background image...   that sort of thing.     i have done that.     so if you fail with configuring kicker  you can try that too.  ^   but keeping it all kde may be preferable to you.
<Alarm> ok. i will save that, at the moment i am looking at kxdock
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: their is telling how to set up ssh, not dhcp
<bonbonthejon> gugu^: disable dhcp on the server, then try to to get a new address from the client
<bonbonthejon> gugu^: does the server have 2 NICs or just one?
<Alarm> bonbonthejon,  just one last question, is it possible on kxdocker to add this bar on the top , and the main taskbar on the bottom ? its kind of upside down :)
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: what is NIC? the server have to ethernet cards
<bonbonthejon> Alarm: I assume
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: what is NIC? the server have 2 ethernet cards
<bonbonthejon> gugu^: network cards
<intelikey> just move them where you want them.
<intelikey> drag and drop
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: yes, 2 NICs
<the_hammer> ok i got everything of sun-java6 installed and a ton of flash stuff and other java stuff and still cant play movie trailers
<the_hammer> what all do i need?
<Alarm> unfortunatelly on every snapshot its placed the main on the top and the ext. bar on the bottom.
<Alarm> ok i will try them
<bonbonthejon> gugu^: ok, one goes to the dsl the other goes to the router, I assume?
<gugu^> yes, eth0 to dsl, and eth1 to router
<bonbonthejon> ok, and did you configure the router at all
<intelikey> it you have a short screen monitor putting the panels on the sides makes sense.
<the_hammer> E: j2sdk1.4-doc: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<the_hammer> i get that alot to
<the_hammer> anyone else?
<Alarm> bonbonthejon,  installed. how can i find it now ? should i restart X , is there placed any option somewhere?
<bonbonthejon> the_hammer: try reconfigureing the package
<the_hammer> how
<bonbonthejon> Alarm: i havent played with kxdocer, so I dont know
<Alarm> okie.
<bonbonthejon> the_hammer: i think "sudo dpkg-reconfigure package"
<intelikey> i also looked at a lot of shord screen monitors/displays yesterday.  i personally don't see any advantage in having a short screen.
<intelikey> s/shord/short/
<SolidSource> anyone know where to change the text color of the task bar?
<intelikey> SolidSource kcontrol
<SolidSource> nvm
<bonbonthejon> gugu^: ??
<Alarm> bonbonthejon,  just for info, the touch ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc" doesnt really work...
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: maybe yes, it works last week(LAN) , but i have removed the eth1, an now i put it back and its not working
<Alarm> but thanks for searching for me
<intelikey> the_hammer sudo dpkg --configure -a || sudo apt-get install -f
<surgy> hi intelikey
<intelikey> surgy
<bonbonthejon> gugu^: does eth1 have an ip
<intelikey> "~/.kde/share/config/kicker*" Alarm would be where kde stores all your personal settings concerning the panel.
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: yes, 192.168.27.1
<bonbonthejon> intelikey: that touch command is the suggested way to get settings to allow editing more than one panel
<bonbonthejon> gugu^: and eth1 can ping client thru the router, and the client can ping eth1?
<intelikey> bonbonthejon making a blank runtime configuration file alone probably wont do it.  adding the right information to it would.     but then again with kde one never knows.
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: only client can ping eth1,
<the_hammer> dpkg: error processing j2sdk1.4-doc (--configure):
<the_hammer> goes on saying i have to go grab a file
<the_hammer> from the site
<bonbonthejon> gugu^: did you set up dns?
<the_hammer> This package is an installer package, it does not actually contain the
<the_hammer> J2SDK documentation.
<the_hammer> stupid to have sun-java6 in the synaptic
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: ops, sorry now i have cheked, and eth1 can ping client, and the client can ping eth1
<the_hammer> considering its not the full and/or correct files
<the_hammer> should have someone remove them
<intelikey> the_hammer final word on the dpkg command ?   and did the apt-get command run ?
<the_hammer> save others here alot of problems
<bonbonthejon> gugu^: did you setup dns?
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: where on the server or on client
<the_hammer> (choose the non-update version if this is the first installation).
<the_hammer> Please visit
<the_hammer>     http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/download.html
<bonbonthejon> gugu^: bind9 on the server?
<intelikey> sounds simple enough the_hammer
<crystufer2000> Okay, so my second monitor is useless in linux....?
<intelikey> crystufer2000 why's that ?
<intelikey> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: waht is bind9? and no i didn`t set up dnd
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: waht is bind9? and no i didn`t set up dns
<intelikey> !Xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<shriphani> a few questions
<crystufer2000> intelikey: I get just a bunch of garbage if I enable it.
<shriphani> does amarok support the 80gb ipod ?
<bonbonthejon> gugu^: run "netstat -rn" on the clients to see if they have a gateway
<intelikey> crystufer2000 been to those two pages ?   ^
<crystufer2000> I'm looking at them now.
<the_hammer> jdk-6-linux-i586.bin have this now and not sure what to do with it
<hitmanWilly> the_hammer, run it as sudo
<the_hammer> i did
<rfschmid> Does anyone here use BasKet?
<the_hammer> unknown bash
<hitmanWilly> whoa
<the_hammer> hammer@LAPPY:~$ sudo ./jdk-6-linux-i586.bin
<the_hammer> sudo: ./jdk-6-linux-i586.bin: command not found
<bonbonthejon> the_hammer: do "sudo chmod +x jdk..."
<busfahrer> Hi, I just installed Kubuntu 6.10 and everytime I click the update Icon or want to run "add/remove programs" I get "su returned an error". How can this be on a fresh, vanilla install?
<bonbonthejon> the_hammer: then run it
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: there is something interesting, one minute and i give you a pasebin
<hitmanWilly> busfahrer, run su in a terminal and patebin the output
<busfahrer> hitmanWilly: su works fine.
<hitmanWilly> busfahrer, do you have a root password set?
<intelikey> if su    without a username works you are not on a default ubuntu system.
<busfahrer> hitmanWilly: I think it works now, let me relog and check again :-) (thanks so far)
<intelikey> if su    works he has a root password.
<hitmanWilly> oh yeah...duh
<intelikey> or God forbid, a passwordless root login.
<intelikey> which is quite possable.
<hitmanWilly> ahhh! thats a scary thought
<intelikey> and extreemly windowsish.
<intelikey> all it takes is sudo passwd -d root       any you have enabled passwordless root login.
<busfahrer> Nope, doesnt work yet
<busfahrer> still get su returned an error
<busfahrer> I did set a root password.
<Alarm> how can i find on which repo is a specific package ? i found a package that i want to install but seems that the gr.ubuntu server doesnt respont. and want to change the repo
<intelikey> but equally true  sudo passwd -l root    will stop such tom-foolery
<badpenguin4543> i am using an nVidia Corporation NV11GL [Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go]  (rev b2) video adapter in kubuntu 6.10, and have installed the driver 'nvidia-glx-legacy', however i have no 3D acceleration at all. for example, no openGL screensavers work. would anyone have a suggestion?
<hitmanWilly> busfahrer, does it error out before or after it asks for the password?
<busfahrer> hitmanWilly: before. but the behaviour seems to vary, I have been asked for a password before, and once I succeeded in getting into the program.
<intelikey> badpenguin4543 only thing i could do is sujest revisiting the wiki on howto setup nvidia   !ati
<intelikey> !ati | badpenguin4543
<ubotu> badpenguin4543: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<badpenguin4543> ty intelikey
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7734/
<the_hammer> this si stup0id
<hitmanWilly> busfahrer, try reinstalling kdesu from the cmd line
<superlinux> hello i crashed adept thrying to install wnware the command  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a  dosen't fix it how can i solve?
<Sanne> Alarm: you can search on packages.ubuntu.com for packages, it tells you the repository it is in
<Alarm> ok found it. thanks
<the_hammer> i manually downloaded and installed then ran update -- upgrade and still back to original error
<busfahrer> hitmanWilly: the thing that confuses me is the fact that this is a "default" install. How can something this basic be messed up?
<superlinux> hello i crashed adept thrying to install wnware the command  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a  dosen't fix it how can i solve?
<superlinux> !wnware
<hitmanWilly> busfahrer, did you download the install cd or get one shipped?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wnware - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<busfahrer> hitmanWilly: download
<bonbonthejon> gugu^: is that the server's?
<hitmanWilly> busfahrer, could be a corrupted medium
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: no client`s
<busfahrer> hitmanWilly: true, I will check the install CD
<superlinux> any one able to help me hre?
<busfahrer> hitmanWilly: it has a self-checking function right?
<intelikey> busfahrer is this a kdesu error you are having ?
<busfahrer> intelikey:  yes
<jhutchins> busfahrer: Not really, the packages are supposed to.  You could have run into some hardware conflict or problem.
<bonbonthejon> gugu^: do ifconfig on the client and tell me the ip address
<intelikey> busfahrer in a konsole do     sudo echo yes
<jhutchins> busfahrer: so we know adept isn't working, what IS happening?
<coreymon77> jhutchins: so no more ideas?
<jhutchins> coreymon77: Nope.
<busfahrer> aha!
<busfahrer> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Feb 27 03:25:43 2007
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: and this is on server http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7735/
<jhutchins> coreymon77: From here on out I'd just be transcribing google hits for you.
<Alarm> btw, would be any difference if i would add: deb http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted  and deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted ? can i add both in the repo file. somehow i get this error: Err http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/universe kooldock 0.3-1ubuntu2
<Alarm>   Cannot initiate the connection to gr.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (2001:648:2000:de::211). - connect (101 Network is unreachable) [IP: 2001:648:2000:de::211 80] 
<Sanne> the_hammer: there's sun-java6-jdk in edgy-backports (in case you want to install that, if I read correctly)
<busfahrer> I had to switch my time back one hour since there was no option for "Bios clock is set to local time"
<busfahrer> (is there?)
<intelikey> there you go   clock problem    wait an hour and all should work again.
<coreymon77> jhutchins: im pretty much up the creek now arent i?
<hitmanWilly> busfahrer, yeah there is actually
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: clients ip is 192.168.27.2
<jhutchins> coreymon77: Well, like I said, we know it works for most people.
<busfahrer> hitmanWilly: Where? didnt find it in kcontrl
<intelikey> and there is an option for the "tzconfig"
<jhutchins> coreymon77: Did lspci show anything but a plain vanilla soundblaster?
<hitmanWilly> busfahrer, i did it on the install
<jhutchins> coreymon77: Ensonic or anything?
<coreymon77> jhutchins: funny, ive heard otherwise that this card is actually notoriously difficult to get working
<superlinux> i crashed adept installign wmware and the fix command dosen't work can u solve me as i get this message from adept now that im locked couse the install is still running
<busfahrer> hitmanWilly: well is there a config file that i can adjust
<Sanne> Alarm: try to put both in. If it won't work, there should be an error that tells you. Then you could comment out the line that doesn't work temporarily and use the other one.
<Alarm> okie
<coreymon77> Creative Labs Ectiva EV1938
<pingveno> I'm trying to get Electric Sheep running as the KDE screen saver in fullscreen, but it only runs in a smaller window right now
<jhutchins> superlinux: Is there still an open adept window?
<superlinux> no
<jhutchins> coreymon77: Go ye forth and google.
<superlinux> but as install crushed i must kill it 1
<cpk1> !aptfix | superlinux
<ubotu> superlinux: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<intelikey> busfahrer crazy thing is, the default kde setting is to expect the hardware clock to be set to local time.   heh
<pingveno> For that matter, just the electricsheep command does a small screen
<superlinux> that command dosen't work
<coreymon77> funny enough though
<superlinux>  that's why im asking
<cpk1> how doesnt it work?
<jhutchins> superlinux: ps ax should give you a process number which you can sudo kill -hup <number>
<busfahrer> intelikey: that confuses me :-p
<superlinux> can u make me do killall?
<cpk1> no
<mrbrdo> hey is it possible to set an image or a color for hover of taskbar buttons (when you mouseover over the window taskbar buttons - it's always just grey)
<n8k99> intelikey you aren't dual booting on that machine are you?
<intelikey> busfahrer i said "kde"'s default.   not "ubuntu's" default.
<jhutchins> superlinux: Sure, sudo killall works if you know the process name.
<superlinux> i can't belive how adpet is buggy btw
<coreymon77> jhutchins: when i open up kmix, it says in the bottom right corner "Esoniq AudioPCI"
<cpk1> how doesnt sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock work superlinux?
<bonbonthejon> gugu^: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/ServerGuide#Dhcpd tells how to setup dhcpd and bind
<superlinux> process is wmware
<jhutchins> superlinux: Believe it or not, it's one of the least buggy GUI's.
<intelikey> n8k99 yeah  but i'm not having clock trubble.
<busfahrer> i think i found the config file. brb
<jhutchins> superlinux: That's why most of us use the CLI sooner or later.
<pingveno> adept still is very useful
<superlinux> 1 sec i paste u it cpkl
<jhutchins> superlinux: It's just one less thing to load the system, one less to go wrong.
<pingveno> especially for filtering & tags
<mrbrdo> hey is it possible to set an image or a color for hover of taskbar buttons (when you mouseover over the window taskbar buttons - it's always just grey)
<n8k99> intelikey: ok what trubble are you having?
<n8k99> ^_^
<jhutchins> coreymon77: Hm.  could be it's using an ensoniq driver instead of the SB, I dunno.
<superlinux> !fix adept
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix adept - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> coreymon77: I remember I had a lot of trouble with ensoniqs.
<intelikey> trying to answer all these stinking questions at one time, n8k99    ;/
<coreymon77> jhutchins: funny, ive heard otherwise that this card is actually notoriously difficult to get working
<jhutchins> !adept crash fix | superlinux
<ubotu> superlinux: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<superlinux> when i do that tells me it's locked
<pingveno> How would I turn off the system bell for the console (as in, Ctrl-Alt-F1)? It's driving my roommates nuts.
<bonbonthejon> gugu^: or http://ubuntulinuxhowto.blogspot.com/2006/06/setup-your-computer-to-be-router.html has a much easier web-based way to set stuff up
<superlinux> that's why im here
<superlinux> and some other process has it
<coreymon77> jhutchins: how can we find ouy if its doing that or not
<bonbonthejon> pingveno: there is a configureation option
<superlinux> that's the crashed install of wmware jhu
<intelikey> until rashed on you and your database is locked, try
<coreymon77> jhutchins: using the esoniq driver instead of the creative one
<superlinux> is snaypetic so buggy as adept?
<jhutchins> superlinux: Ok, do it manually.  sudo fuser /var/lib/dpkg/lock then killall processes shown in ps, then delete the lock file (rm), and then try again.
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: ok, thx, i`ll try
<hitmanWilly> pingveno, settings -> system bell
<jhutchins> coreymon77: Well, lsmod shows which modules are loaded, but without googling the card model we don't know what driver it _should_ be using.
<intelikey>           this in konsole: A sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock ;do false ;done ;sudo dpkg --configure -a       <<< use more force.
<superlinux> Cannot stat processes: No such file or directory
<superlinux> /var/lib/dpkg/lock:  21433
<intelikey> what.....
<the_hammer> http://pastebin.ca/373882
<bordy> Superlinux: I prefer synaptic over adept any day. I have no issues with it myself
<intelikey> damn autocompletion
<the_hammer> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<jhutchins> superlinux: there we are, kill -hup 21433; ps ax
<the_hammer> i manually d/l and installed it and same error
<intelikey> until sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock ;do false ;done ;sudo dpkg --configure -a       <<< use more force.
<the_hammer> wtf
<pingveno> hitmanWilly: yeah, I figured it out for X11/KDE
<jhutchins> Oops, ps ax | grep 21433, tell us.
<superlinux> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pingveno> I'm just having trouble with getting it for the console
<intelikey> or maybe even change -vki  to just  -k
<hitmanWilly> pingveno, you mean for the actual console as in text only?
<pingveno> yeah
<hitmanWilly> that im not sure about
<pingveno> not that I use it that much, but it would still be nice not to kill everyone in the room
<pingveno> hmmm
<hitmanWilly> disable pc speaker in alsamixer?
<superlinux> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7736/ there jhu
<intelikey> pingveno console question ?
<superlinux> this is what come out
<pingveno> ah, well, that might be a bit of overload ;-)
<hitmanWilly> oh well
<superlinux> what i do now?
<pingveno> intelikey:yeah
<hitmanWilly> pingveno, probably in the bash config somewhere
<crystufer2000> does having a binary graphics driver mean that I can't use the nvidia 3d accelerated graphics driver I allready have?
<intelikey> pingveno setterm -bfreq 0
<pingveno> oh, I think I found a way
<jhutchins> the_hammer: So did you download the java zip, chown it, and put it in /tmp?
<intelikey> or 1
<pingveno> excellent!
<crystufer2000_> Yo. Is a binary graphics driver different from my accelerated driver?
<pingveno> it works
<pingveno> thank you
<crystufer2000_> for graphics*
<the_hammer> i downloaded  it to the Desktop and extracted it and its empty
<superlinux> still there jhutchins ?
<cpk1> intelikey: that stay set after a reboot?
<the_hammer> yet the zip is 32.8mb?
<intelikey> pingveno no.  it's shell/session only.    so you can add it to a users .bash_profile  or .bashrc  or .profile
<the_hammer> so copy it to tmp
<jhutchins> superlinux: Ok, sudo kill -9 21433 21442 21448 21450
<intelikey> pingveno shouldn't affect other users.
<chavo> pingveno, just put - set bell-style none, in /etc/inputrc
<jhutchins> the_hammer:
<jhutchins> the_hammer: ?
<jhutchins> the_hammer: So did you download the java zip, chown it, and put it in /tmp?
<intelikey> chavo that is system wide.   if that's what he wants.
<the_hammer> i mnaually d/l and moved it to /tmp from Desktop
<jhutchins> the_hammer: who owns it?
<the_hammer> using the super user
<superlinux> jhutchins,  u advise me more simple distro as im a begginer and nead all gui
<jhutchins> superlinux: Windows.
<superlinux> so u saying i can't use linux?
<jhutchins> superlinux: Or actually Mac, which is BSD with top-dressing.
<pingveno> okay, I'm having a bit of fun switching between X11 and terminal
<the_hammer> ok ya know what super user is?
<superlinux> well i just nead a gui kde distro
<superlinux> couse im not very familiar whit shell
<jhutchins> superlinux: The thing about linux is that you have to learn a LOT of stuff right at the beginning, and it's NEVER going to be all GUI.
<intelikey> pingveno did you you did catch all that info thrown at you at one time ?
<the_hammer> i moved j2sdk-1_4_2-doc.zip from Desktop into /tmp
<jhutchins> superlinux: The command line is one of the things that makes it so powerful.
<cpk1> pingveno: you have some video files on hand? try mplayer -vo caca -quiet somevideo while you are in terminal =P
<jhutchins> superlinux: You might try linspire.
<jhutchins> superlinux: See, the thing about all GUI systems is that they still have these problems, there's just no way to fix them.
<superlinux> zen@zen-desktop:~$ sudo kill -9 21433 21442 21448 21450
<superlinux> zen@zen-desktop:~$
<superlinux> did it work?
<the_hammer> <jhutchins>?
<chavo> oh you can use ~/.inputrc then
<jhutchins> superlinux: ps ax, look and see if those programs are still there.
<the_hammer> <jhutchins>i moved j2sdk-1_4_2-doc.zip from Desktop into /tmp
<jhutchins> the_hammer: ls -l /tmp, see who owns it.
<intelikey> chavo yes that would be user specific.   will that affect X ?
<jhutchins> the_hammer: should be root:root
<chavo> no
<intelikey> ok.
<intelikey> i wasn't sure is the reason i didn't go there.
<cpk1> the system bell going off when you cant tab complete is the most annoying idea ever
<chavo> you need, xset b off for that
<the_hammer> <jhutchins>-rw-r--r-- 1 root   root   34397778 2007-02-26 20:03 j2sdk-1_4_2-doc.zip
<cpk1> whoever thought to implement needs to be taken out back and shot
<superlinux> yes they are still there damn
<jhutchins> I think I see the problem.
<chavo> cpk1, you can turn it off, thats what this whole discussion is about
<cpk1> O.o they lived after a kill -9?
<superlinux> i just have to wait pclinuxos 2007 jhutchins  and things will radicaly change
<jhutchins> the_hammer: Have another look at your error message.  They specify different files, different version numbers.
<cpk1> chavo: I know, but who in their right mind would want it on in the first place
<jhutchins> the_hammer: I think your installer and your zip don't match version numbers.
<chavo> I do for 1
<superlinux> isen't there a way to kill everything in adept couse thy still run
<cpk1> @.@
<intelikey> cpk1 shooting is a little harsh there    just ham sting them   ;/
<Alarm> is there any way to add kooldock on the top instead bottom of the screen ?
<cpk1> hehe
<jhutchins> the_hammer: You will be happy to know that java will eventually be available under the GNU license and therefore available as a .deb.
<the_hammer> the error i got i went to the site and got the file they said
<intelikey> string
<the_hammer> and put it where it said
<jhutchins> superlinux: Most reliable is to use ps ax to find the PID and kill that.
<cpk1> is there a special reason the_hammer doesnt want to get java from the repos?
<the_hammer> but what should i do to see if the error is gone apt-get update,upgrade?
<superlinux> im going crazy again
<jhutchins> cpk1: Dunno, maybe he needs that particular sun java.
<intelikey> version 6 ?
<the_hammer> i did that
<the_hammer> and thats what caused all this
<superlinux> damn me and when i installed kubuntu
<superlinux> i really hate deb distros
<the_hammer> i used synaptic to get sun-java6
<chavo> Alarm, run kooldock -o to get the configuration window. not sure if you can put it on top tho
<jhutchins> the_hammer: If you install something that's _not_ a .deb, apt knows nothing about it, and will ignore it when you ask for updates.
<the_hammer> and when it installed nothing but problems
<intelikey> superlinux is it a binary package hatred or just the debian package format ?
<superlinux> future is rpm and click n'
<Alarm> chavo,  i am running configuration i dont see any otpion thats why i am asking that dude..
<pingveno> well, off to dinner
<superlinux> all deb distros
<the_hammer> ok now that i have the right file what do i do now to see if its fixed?
<pingveno> chow
<superlinux> they suck
<jhutchins> superlinux: The main problem here is that you're using a GUI wrapper, which died but left all the running programs behind.
<pingveno> deb distros?
<chavo> woah little snappy eh sorry
<intelikey> superlinux what about rpm based ?
<jhutchins> superlinux: If you'd been going directly from the console, if it died it would be dead.
<superlinux> so what i have to do put snypetic?
<superlinux> never had a problem whit yast or zen
<superlinux> or c n'r
<jhutchins> superlinux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<the_hammer> <jhutchins>what do i do nw to see if the error is fixed
<superlinux> now linspire can give us all her repos that's great whit one click and free
<cpk1> speaking of cnr ubuntu is also going to use cnr
<the_hammer> now*
<jhutchins> superlinux: yast has serious problems, you're lucky if you didn't encounter 'em.
<intelikey> cpk1   cnr ?
<superlinux> ok ill keep like this till pclinuxos 2007 comes out as i found my distro
<the_hammer> <jhutchins>?
<jhutchins> the_hammer: Well, I'd make sure I downloaded the exact files the installer specifies, and put that in /tmp.
<superlinux> i don't feel to read get sick only to think i have to learn all that stuff i want gui click click and have fun
<the_hammer> i did that
<superlinux> no problems no nothing
<the_hammer> then what do i do?
<jhutchins> the_hammer: I may be wrong, but it looked like the version numbers didn't match.
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, click n' run, linspire's package manager
<superlinux> my dream is to trow shell out the window
<jhutchins> the_hammer: Find the docs for the installer and figure out what they want.
<cpk1> I think you can buy non-free stuff from it intelikey
<the_hammer> i did that tho
<jhutchins> the_hammer: Find the support channel for the package you're installing java in order to run, and ask them
<intelikey> hitmanWilly frontend to dpkg    or new package manager ?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, dpkg or rpm
<jhutchins> the_hammer: sourceforge or freshmeat will probably know who the maintainers are and where their support lists are.
<superlinux> sorry jhutchins  i got wrong night to mess whit linux thanx for help do
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, mostly dpkg tho
<jhutchins> the_hammer: See, the problem you're having isn't with anything that's packaged by kubuntu, it's something entirely outside.
<superlinux> problem is i got no cd's to change distro otherwise got so many distros here
<the_hammer> ok
<intelikey> k   so basiclly   it's gui implentation of mc's  "dive into the package"  approach....  got it.
<jhutchins> superlinux: Yeah, once you learn this stuff the power is amazing, it's worth the time.
<eric_> so im not sure if this is what caused it, but i did some updates about 2 days ago, which included a kernel upgrade, and i lost my internet
<eric_> did anyone else have this problem?
<superlinux> i got upset now couse i messed up os that's why im speaking like this
<jhutchins> superlinux: Actually, I recommend that people continue to dual-boot so that they can drop back to what they're familiar with and get work done.
<superlinux> so can u give me a way to fix whit out going crazy jhutchins
<superlinux> your right
<jhutchins> superlinux: Remind me what the root problem is, I'm juggling too many threads.
<superlinux> but it's my fault that i want to do hard things like emulate distros on wmware when i can barealy do sudo root
<cpk1> superlinux: the simplest way would be to reboot then all the adept processes will be killed, otherwise kill the appropiate PID's
<superlinux> i did reboot
<superlinux> i learned not to trust adept anymore do
<intelikey> superlinux if you are new to linux.  don't think that 10,000 years windows expearance has tought you anything usefull about your computer.  you like any other new linux user are having to start at the basics and learn the whole thing for 'scratch'
<superlinux> i know
<superlinux> this the lesson for wanting to do hard things like emuluate and install isos whit wmware
<superlinux> im quite good whit windows inteal here i suck do
<jhutchins> superlinux: Do you maybe mean VMWare?
<superlinux> inteal*
<superlinux> yes
<jarn_> Is there an MP3 encoder that will convert FLAC tags to ID3 tags?
<superlinux> that crashed up my adept
<jhutchins> superlinux: Have you read the DOS-Windows-Linux hwoto?
<superlinux> damn him
<superlinux> now
<superlinux> no*
<intelikey> !flac
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jhutchins> Sorry, guys, I gotta run.
<superlinux> but im doing fine till i do basics intel problems start when i want to act as power user im not
<superlinux> doing things like this for example
<illinux> \o
<illinux> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cpk1> jarn_: if you did a good job of naming the songs then musicbrainz picard shouldnt have trouble tagging them
<superlinux> for the rest im able to do everything i nead till now even update kde
<jarn_> cpk1: I didn't name them based on their data. I tagged them based on their data.
<superlinux> should i reinstall then jhutchins  kubuntu?
<superlinux> usualy when adept crashed it fixed strange this time dosen't
<intelikey> superlinux congrats on graduating the first parts of linux knowledge.    quick studies make more noise when the break things    :)
<Leesus> christ someone help me
<superlinux> eheh i was nearly there to run a entire dvd whit VMware till the crash
<superlinux> i got 14 distros in there
<neptunepink> help.... I have a laptop, and it is continously scrolling down!
<superlinux> what do i have to look for whit ps ax VMware intel?
<Leesus> would anyone know why my user password doesnt work for my su password?
<intelikey> superlinux may i sujest.    drop into a console and run this     sudo killall5      and sudo dpkg --configure -a       if it works   sudo init 3     else    sudo init 6
<neptunepink> Like, button mb5 up the wazoo, or something
<n8k99> neptunepink:  is your down arrow key depressed
<hitmanWilly> Lees
<Leesus> yes
<superlinux> thanx ill try
<intelikey> Leesus     not su.    sudo
<hitmanWilly> Leesus, sorry, premature enter
<neptunepink> well, that might have been it.... :/ but it stopped, anyways
<intelikey> !sudo | Leesus
<ubotu> Leesus: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Leesus> alls I know, is I want to go to add/remove programs... and enter my user password and for it to work
<Leesus> it does not
<intelikey> Leesus run this test in a konsole.    sudo echo yes
<illinux> on cloned system I have nvidia-glx installed just as in orig. system , now I want to use nvidia-glx and beryl
<illinux> how do I kill x temporarily from ctrl-alt-f1
<Leesus> sudo echo yes prompts a password in terminal
<eric_> i get this error when booting
<eric_> cannot enable RNG, aborting
<intelikey> Leesus yes enter your password
<Leesus> I cant enter it
<intelikey> Leesus why not ?
<Leesus> it stays blank... with the only key on my keyboard working being enter after I get to the password prompt
<Leesus> its not a usb device
<Jucato> Leesus: that's how you enter passwords in the command line on Linux
<intelikey> yes it stays blank as far as reporting to the screen
<the_hammer> ok i got the sunjava 6 installed correctly
<Jucato> Leesus: you don't get feedback to what you're typing
<sudoroot> that command frooze the os intel and had to reboot
<the_hammer> finally!
<sudoroot> killall5
<the_hammer> but still unable to play movie trailers
<Leesus> tried entering the password regardles... with no aterisks output to the screen... and it still fials
<Leesus> fails*
<Leesus> "sorry, try again"
<intelikey> sudoroot it should have killed everything except the login console
<Jucato> Leesus: yes, there wlll be no asterisks when you type the password
<sudoroot> perfect i hope
<sudoroot> o dp ps ax aging?
<Leesus> regardless... output(aterisks) or not... it doesnt work when I input my password
<sudoroot> again*
<intelikey> sudoroot see if you can --configure now
<Leesus> are you referring to me intelikey?
<intelikey> Leesus no.;
<sudoroot> ok what command i must do now?
<sudoroot> got lost here sorry
<Leesus> man im so confused
<sudoroot> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<intelikey> sudoroot   sudo dpkg --configure -a
<sudoroot> thanx
<intelikey> Leesus type    groups
<intelikey> Leesus are you in    admin   ?
<sudoroot> Configuro libssl0.9.7 (0.9.7k-3) ...
<sudoroot> Configuro vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.17-11 (2.6.17.7-11.1) ...
<sudoroot> Configuro vmware-player-kernel-modules (2.6.17.11)
<sudoroot> said this
<Leesus> it lists my username then adm along with others in a line
<sudoroot> configuro is configure
<intelikey> sudoroot ok no    E:   messages
<intelikey> sudoroot looks fixed.
<Leesus> it says admin again at the end of the string of users
<sudoroot> so now i try to install from shell vmware?
<sudoroot> eheh thanx 1000 i hate this crashes must learn to use shell
<intelikey> sudoroot yup
<illinux> how to test nvidia-glx
<Leesus> intelikey how do I know if im in admin?
<sudoroot> says it' can't find vmware
<intelikey> Leesus groups
<sudoroot> whit sudo apt-get install vmware
<sudoroot> but it's in adept so impossible
<illinux> sudoroot:  learn shell asap
<intelikey> sudoroot  apt-cache search vmware
<Leesus> intelikey what do I do after I input groups in terminal
<intelikey> look for admin in what it reports.
<intelikey> Leesus ^
<Leesus> its at the end of the line
<Leesus> what about it?
<intelikey> Leesus ok you are in the admin group
<illinux> sudoroot: you want man:bash
<Leesus> ok
<illinux> man:bash in konqueror
<intelikey> Leesus lets look into the sudoers file.    grep admin /etc/sudoers
<sudoroot> it's vmware-player so will be sudo apt-get install vmware-player :D
<Leesus> intelikey permission denied
<sudoroot> if im not wrong
<Leesus> wont let me look
<intelikey> Leesus ok.  one other thing.    can you reset your password.    passwd
<intelikey> Leesus in the konsole type.  passwd
<Leesus> yeah, It lets me do that
* sudoroot has joy one of his first installs from shell installing vmware now thanx all
<intelikey> sudo echo yes
<intelikey> enter the new password
<sudoroot> u are right if u learn the commands it' s easy intel im just scared to learn
<sudoroot> couse i fear it's to much stuff
<intelikey> sudoroot given 6 months you'll use the cli more than the pointy clicky thingy
<Leesus> why wouldnt it recognize my origional password?
<Leesus> just out of curiousity
<sudoroot> eheh so u think i have talent for linux as people tell me just scared ?
<intelikey> Leesus i don't know.   maybe you "typo'd"
<Leesus> ok, so after I echoed... im logged in now?
<Leesus> for 15 min right?
<intelikey> most of the linux problems i have are "pebcak"
<Sanne> sudoroot: don't be overwhelmed of the whole journey, just make small steps like you can, and you'll get there :)
<sudoroot> yes your right
<intelikey> Leesus i think it will remember the password for about that long yes.
<Leesus> great... now the applications wont load
<sudoroot> i must not do all in 1 as i usual do but step by step day by day
<sudoroot> as i installed the vmware player now sanne what u advise me to do try the 13 dvd distros i got or give up?
<Leesus> my applications stay in the taskbar loading, for like 30 seconds then dissapears
<sudoroot> 14*
<ubuntu_>  I have REDHAT+win2k+win 98 - how easy is it to replace REDHAT with Kubuntu??
<intelikey> Leesus run it from the konsole and see why.
<Leesus> nevermind my password must have timed out and when I re-entered it booted successfully
<intelikey> Leesus   kdesu <appname>    and you can use the tab key to complete appnames
<intelikey> Leesus ok
<Leesus> just out of curiosity... what would the konsole have told me?
<sudoroot> what u advise me intelkey to use it as i made it finaly to install vmware and try the 14 distro dvd emulating em or give up?
<Sanne> sudoroot: wow, I don't know... so many distros. What I did was, read up on some distros before install, decide to try and get to learn one (it was Debain at that time), read everything I could find, fix my problems and learn. After some years I then switched to Ubuntu. But that's just me, of course, do as youlike, have fun.
<intelikey> Leesus but remember that FFR if something doesn't start   running it in a konsole will make error messages visable.
<hendaus> can anyone help me how to configure kad firewalled on amule? thanx
<sudoroot> well i want to try the last zenwalk i got ehre sane
<sudoroot> sanne*
<Leesus> intelikey, I dont follow. could you explain?
<sudoroot> that's why im making all this fuss
<sudoroot> to install that damn vmware
<sudoroot> haah
<sudoroot> well ill give it a try and see if i can make it as i did 30 why not do 31
<sudoroot> and try run this vmware :D
<Sanne> sudoroot: then try it. Maybe you're just the adventurous type ;)
<sudoroot> ehe yes i love to test distros
<intelikey> Leesus   if you click and nothing comes up   you open a konsole   and   type in the command name.     if no window opens there will be reasons (99.9% of the time)  in the konsole as to why nothing opened.
<ubuntu_>  Q:  is it possible to replace Redhat with Kubuntu in multi boot system ??
<illinux> ubuntu_ pls chg nick
<Sanne> sudoroot: you will just learn your own way. But don't overwhelm yourself ;)
<Leesus> what would the command name be? I like that, very informative way of doing things. thats awsome
<hendaus> Sanne,  can u help friend
<sudoroot> ok thanx for advise and intel for help
<asaup> i have a problem with a router dlink
<asaup> i can not connect to internet. someone said to me to edit my resolve.conf
<illinux> ubuntu_ basically bkp important things and install from scratch . I think better use alternate CD and manual repartition
<hendaus> Sanne,  can u help me how to configure kad firewalled on amule? thanx
<asaup> but i do not remember the ip
<asaup> can anyone help me
<intelikey> Leesus depends on what you are trying to run.   the package manager  is "adept"     the file manager is  "konqueror"    the irc client is "konversation"    the email client is  "kmail"  and so forth
<ubuntu_> Basically you are saying not to touch LILO??
<Sanne> hendaus: hmm, I never used amule. Better ask the question to the whole channel, maybe somebody knows, I don't, sorry.
<intelikey> Leesus in most cases the menu listing will pretty much reflect the actual command name.  but not always.   and if you don't know the command and can't find it you ask in here.
<hendaus> oK,can anyone help me guys
<Leesus> thanks so much, youve been very helpful
<hendaus> coz everytime i open amule and kad is off
<intelikey> Leesus example;     Q whats the name of the system settings app in the menu ?    A. kcontrol
<Leesus> I see
<intelikey> clear enough Leesus ?
<Leesus> I understand
<intelikey> ok   later guys.  i'll be back around after rounds       (i think)
<Leesus> is there a good resource for alternatives to the programs provided? ie: using firefox over konq...
<Leesus> and I definitely dont like the layout of the instant messaging software
<hendaus> please friends i want it urgent coz i am at my friends house
<intelikey> Leesus  use your favorite package manager frontend and search for alternatives to them...    apt-cache search file manager | less
<Leesus> package manager front end? as in the software that is bundled with the distro?
<Newbie>  I am new to Kubuntu.. I am wondering how easy it is to replace Redhat with Kubuntu on my multi boot system
<lotusleaf> Leesus: if you don't like something, by virtue of open source you may change it or pay someone else to if you can't code :)
<hitmanWilly> Leesus, either adept or synaptic
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: can you help me? what adress can i put on address ranges?
<Leesus> I thought adept just automatically updates the distro and its containing software bundled with. Im interested in removing and adding programs... is that clearer?
<bonbonthejon> gugu^: i guess 192.168.27.20-192.168.27.255, how ever it puts it
<Leesus> nevermind, I figured it out
<hendaus> is there a mIRC for linux?
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: ok thx
<hitmanWilly> hendaus, not that i know of
<Newbie>  I am new to Kubuntu.. I am wondering how easy it is to replace Redhat with Kubuntu on my multi boot system..  Has anyone tried like this? Not sure how to do  LILO/GRUB conversion
<hendaus> hitmanWilly,  do u know about amule?
<hitmanWilly> hendaus, not really, usually use bittorrent myself
<Newbie>  I need your expert opinion .. I am wondering how easy it is to replace Redhat with Kubuntu on my multi boot system..  Has anyone tried like this? Not sure how to do  LILO/GRUB conversion
<hendaus> hitmanWilly,  so how can i get this help,who knows about amule?
<hitmanWilly> Newbie, fairly easy, the installer usually autoconfigs the settings right
<hitmanWilly> !amule | hendaus
<ubotu> hendaus: amule: client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-1 (edgy), package size 1239 kB, installed size 3368 kB
<hitmanWilly> no link, huh
<Newbie> %2C  what is the backout plan if things dont work ?????
<Newbie>   what is the backout plan if things dont work ?????
<hitmanWilly> Newbie, do it by hand
<hendaus> ubotu, i have the new one,it works fine but kad doesnot work
<the_hammer> how do i get my floppy to read,all that jazz?
<Newbie>  hitman... could you explain lil bit more plz
<hitmanWilly> hendaus, ubotu is a bot, i just piped the output to you
<hendaus> hitmanWilly,  how can i make kad works?
<hitmanWilly> Newbie, well, you could backup your current menu.lst and use that for reference
<hendaus> just i need this urgent coz i am at my friends  house
<hitmanWilly> hendaus, i dont really know that much about kad, i was hoping ubotu would have a link to an FAQ or something
<Leesus> how do I install software that isnt downloaded through adept?
<hitmanWilly> hendaus, try googling for it
<the_hammer> anyine tell me why my floppy wonmt work
<the_hammer> ?
<hendaus> hitmanWilly, i try on google several times,but i want anyone knows about amule
<the_hammer> help pls
<the_hammer> floppy in and not working
<hitmanWilly> the_hammer, did you mount it?
<ghetek> how do i make all exe files automatically run in wine when i double click them?
<the_hammer> how
<the_hammer> i dont see nay floppy icons
<the_hammer> any*
<hitmanWilly> !mount | the_hammer
<ubotu> the_hammer: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ghetek> !exe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ghetek> damn
<ghetek> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<the_hammer> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ghetek> !wine doubleclick .exe?
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<ghetek> ubotu: no
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<ghetek> sigh
<hendaus> hitmanWilly,  i used before mIRC client for windows,is there any application for linux?
<hitmanWilly> hendaus, not mirc, but several other good irc clients
<hendaus> hitmanWilly,  ok i need one to load some addons on  it
<hitmanWilly> hendaus, i use xchat myself
<hendaus> me too,but i want one that has remote editor
<slyfox> anyone got parallels working in Kubuntu ?
<hitmanWilly> hendaus, not really sure
<hendaus> ok ty
<hendaus> also i forgot tell you if i want to install nero
<crystufer2000> Okay, I got my resolution up to what it oughta be, and I got my second monitor working. Now I can't set the resolution on the second monitor.
<hitmanWilly> hendaus, thats probably not going to happen
<hybridstorm> hello all
<hybridstorm> does anyone happen to know of a ftp client with a built in editor?
<crystufer2000> hybridstorm: What kind of editor?
<hybridstorm> crystufer2000: html/php
<crystufer2000> Hmm... Nope. Except maybe nvu.
<crystufer2000> hybridstorm: Check NVU.
<hybridstorm> crystufer2000: can I get that with apt or do I have to hunt for it?
<crystufer2000> should be aptable
<hybridstorm> alright, I will give it a shot
<Jucato> you can use ftp:// in any KDE app, like Kate or Quanta
<hitmanWilly> hybridstorm, its in the repos
<the_hammer> how do i make a floppy auto mount and all that jazz the exact same way that a cd pops up when ya put it in ?
<slyfox> Jucato: have you ever synced your phone with kubuntu ?
* hybrid bangs his head on his desk
<Jucato> slyfox: not yet. but that's my goal this week...
<slyfox> Jucato: I think I am giving up now
<slyfox> Jucato: maybe this will help you http://cihar.com/gammu/wammu/
<the_hammer> default fstab says this /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0 and then i edited it like mentioned at bottom of url like so /dev/fd0 /media/floppy auto rw,noauto,user,sync 0 0 piss all happened
<slyfox> Jucato: kmobiletools only connects but does not fetch or sync my phoenbook
<Jucato> slyfox: ah.. no help from #kmobiletools?
<slyfox> Jucato: kande just sits there useless
* Jucato shrugs
<Jucato> I'll try this week.. probably
<the_hammer> does anyone understand what im asking?
<Leesus> can anyone explain how I would go about installing firefox
<slyfox> Jucato: not really, someone there told me to get the latest http://xoomer.alice.it/rockman81/kmobiletools/   But I cannot compile. I am a noob in this, and what I have been told to simply type "make install" to install     does not work
<the_hammer> simply wanting floppy to auto mount the same way a cd does when i pop it in
<crystufer2000> cant do it
<crystufer2000> Until they make floppy drives that autodetect the insertion of a disc.
<hybridstorm> the_hammer: how does the drive know you just put in a floppy?
<slyfox> Jucato: https://zyb.com/   this may be the only choice
<the_hammer> well ok fine i can get it to read
<the_hammer> i just wanna access the files on my floppy
<crystufer2000> the_hammer write a simple script to mount the drive and put it on your desktop.
<Jucato> slyfox: what unit do you have? I'll see what I'll learn along the way...
<the_hammer> if i knew all that i wouldnt be asking for help
<crystufer2000> the_hammer: Or else add the floppy mounter to your kde panel.
<Jucato> !compile | slyfox
<ubotu> slyfox: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Leesus> could someone teach me how to intall applications I download? I cant seem to follow the guides on the internet
<the_hammer> ok how i do that?
<Leesus> like for instance, im trying to install firefox
<Leesus> in replacement to konqueror
<lotusleaf> Leesus: use your Synaptic or Adept package manager
<crystufer2000> the_hammer: right click on your panel, add applet to panel
<Leesus> how do I do it using adept
<slyfox> Jucato: nokia n73 Symbia version 3
<Jucato> !adept | Leesus
<ubotu> Leesus: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Jucato> slyfox: I have a Nokia 6600... btw, I'm not really sure, but I think kmobiletools isn't the right app for syncing w/ Kontact... but I'll try to find out soon
<the_hammer> well ok i tried to add it now cant find it
<asaup> i have a problem with resolv.conf i try to connect to internet with dhcp
<asaup> but its not possible
<the_hammer> this is silly
<the_hammer> cant even access a god dam floppy
<bonbonthejon> gugu^: did you get everything working
<asaup> i have a problem with resolv.conf i try to connect to internet with dhcp
<asaup> but its not possible
<asaup> can anyone help me plz
<bonbonthejon> asaup: what is the problem? what happens
<asaup> i can not connect
<asaup> to internet with dhcp
<crystufer2000> Aaargh!
<crystufer2000> I can't make my second monitor show the corect resolution.
<bonbonthejon> asaup: ethernet or wireless?
<asaup> ethernet
<asaup> i have a dlink modem
<asaup> i have an adsl
<the_hammer> iadded it to applet
<the_hammer> click on it fuck all happens
<the_hammer> :(
<the_hammer> fuck it ill stick it on other machine zip it and e-mail to myself
<hybridstorm> the_hammer: are you sure the drive works and the floppy is good?
<bonbonthejon> asaup: have you tried getting an ip
<asaup> how can i get an ip
<asaup> what cmd do i have to do
<asaup> ??
<asaup> i tried with static ip
<bonbonthejon> asaup: something like "sudo dhclient eth0"
<bonbonthejon> asaup: if you are using eth0
<asaup> yes
<crystufer2000> I can't make my xserver use the resolution I want for my second monitor.
<hybridstorm> asaup: do you have a router between you and the modem?
<asaup> yes
<hybridstorm> and that is working correctly?
<asaup> yes
<Leesus> is there a way to go from edgy to drapper drake
<bonbonthejon> asaup: does the router have a web interface
<Leesus> I think edgy is too advanced for me
<asaup> yes
<asaup> i have access
<asaup> to the router
<asaup> someone before said to me to make static ip and edit resolv.conf. he gave me two ip to put after nameserver in resolve.conf and this thing resolved the problem but i do not remember the ip that he gave me
<bonbonthejon> asaup: does it have a connection to the web, or is the problem between the computer and the router
<asaup> no the problem is the connection to internet
<crystufer2000> I'll be back.
<asaup> i can connect to the router
<hybridstorm> 209.51.128.19 & 209.51.128.20 are dns servers if you want to use them
<bonbonthejon> asaup: so the router cant connect to the net?
<asaup> yes
<bonbonthejon> asaup: restart the router, see if that helps
<asaup> can i use this
<asaup> i restarted but no diff
<asaup> i tried even dig
<asaup> cmd
<bonbonthejon> asaup: so the router has an external ip?
<Leesus> hey asaup?
<asaup> yes
<Leesus> do you know how to put downloaded programs in your k menu directories after they are downloaded with adept?
<bonbonthejon> Leesus: it should have put a link in, otherwise you can edit kmenu and add the program
<deathnote> hi one question.. in ext2 file system , do i need to defragment my filesystem?
<asaup> ok thanx to all of you
<Leesus> what do you mean by putting a link in
<deathnote> !defrag
<ubotu> defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<asaup> i was missing the dns
<asaup> :D
<asaup> thanx
<asaup> resolved it
<bonbonthejon> asaup: why did you need a static ip
<bonbonthejon> Leesus: you can edit kmenu and add an entry
<Leesus> how so
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: not yet
<Leesus> I can run firefox from the run command prompt
<bonbonthejon> Leesus: right click the k-menu, then do menu editor
<deathnote> how do i know if i'm at ext2 or ext3 ? fdisk -l?
<deathnote> oh
<deathnote> mount -l say ext3
<deathnote> so i do not need to defrag?
<deathnote> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<bonbonthejon> deathnote: no, it should handle it
<stdin> Leesus: before you do that, you may just have to update (or restart) the kmenu by logging out and back in, or restarting kicker
<bonbonthejon> stdin: how do you restart kicker
<deathnote> why do ntfs/fat32 need to defrag ? i mean
<deathnote> can i mount the harddisk with ntfs/fat32 and defrag using linux?
<bonbonthejon> deathnote: yes, linux can mount ntfs/fat32
<stdin> bonbonthejon: Alt-F2, then put in "dcop kicker kicker restart" (without quotes)
<stdin> Leesus: ^^
<deathnote> bonbonthejon: it seems like i can't write to ntfs....
<Leesus> thank you stdin, that was the solution
<deathnote> headache!@
<stdin> sorry bonbonthejon, that wasn't to you
<bonbonthejon> !ntfs | deathnote
<ubotu> deathnote: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<deathnote> i hate ntfs!
<stdin> Leesus: no problem :)
<Leesus> now, do you have an idea how to install plugins for firefox like flash? it doesnt seem to be in adept
<deathnote> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<asaup> even the dns
<bonbonthejon> asaup: why did you need a static address
<om3ga> anther quick ? how do i close a program i cant see (adept is running)
<asaup> doesnt resolve my problem
<stdin> !flash | Leesus
<ubotu> Leesus: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<bonbonthejon> om3ga: run "ps aux | grep adept" to get the pid, then kill that number "kill ###"
<asaup> i think i needed a static adress because it was not connecting with dhc
<stdin> Leesus: that page will give you information on installing flash (and other plugins too)
<asaup> dhcp*
<Leesus> which one
<bonbonthejon> asaup: the router should have a dhcp server, it makes things much easier
<asaup> yes
<stdin> Leesus: the 1st link ubotu gave you (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats)
<asaup> it has a dhcp server
<bonbonthejon> asaup: why not use that then?
<asaup> but i dont know the way to configure it in konsole
<bonbonthejon> asaup: configure what? with dhcp there isnt anythihng to configure
<asaup> i know
<asaup> but i mean that i can not
<asaup> connect with dhcp
<asaup> i can not connect to internet
<bonbonthejon> asaup: can you ping the router?
<asaup> i must control it now
<asaup> i want to ask how can i find my dns
<om3ga> om3ga     4475  0.7  1.9  31012 14636 ?        S    22:39   0:05 adept_notifier
<om3ga> om3ga     4670  0.0  0.1   2796   748 pts/0    R+   22:52   0:00 grep adept
<om3ga> this is what i got
<Leesus> I have flash on my desktop... where do I go from here
<asaup> yes i can ping my router
<asaup> but i dont know how to find my dns
<om3ga> i dont know what to do from here
<asaup> so i can put them near to servername in resolv.conf
<bonbonthejon> om3ga: "kill 4475"
<om3ga> ok ty
<asaup> yes i can ping my router
<asaup> but i dont know how to find my dns
<asaup> so i can put them near to servername in resolv.conf
<asaup> :(
<bonbonthejon> asaup: looks like you should look in resolv.conf, but you got rid of it
<asaup> yes i can look
<asaup> but dont know
<asaup> what to
<asaup> put in
<bonbonthejon> asaup: can you try dhcp again
<om3ga> still says that adept is in use
<asaup> sure
<asaup> im tryin
<asaup> but not working
<hybridstorm> asup put "nameserver 209.51.128.19" on one line and "nameserver 209.51.128.20" on the next
<hybridstorm> all you should need
<asaup> i tried
<asaup> them
<asaup> dont working
<bonbonthejon> asaup: you might need to restart the computer
<hybridstorm> those are nameservers at my data center, if those do not work I am not sure your connection is working
<asaup> the dns that i put before was ending
<asaup> with .15 and .25
<hybridstorm> well there are a lot of nameservers out there
<asaup> if i restart all the resolve.conf
<asaup> goes back
<hybridstorm> and yes you should atleast restart networking if not the whole system after you edit it to take effect
<asaup> ok
<hybridstorm> can you ping an ip address but not a domain name?
<asaup> i restarted
<asaup> but no diff
<hybridstorm> can you ping a ip address?
<hybridstorm> an ip*
<lotus> hello
<asaup> only my router
<hybridstorm> then I don't think your nameservers are the issue, I would assume it is an issue with the connection at the router level
<asaup> no the problem
<asaup> are my nameservers
<asaup> because
<asaup> one hour ago
<lotus> I dont know very much about linux, but I try to install my video card
<asaup> i was working
<asaup> everything was ok
<asaup> but when i restarted resolv.conf was
<asaup> reseted
<lotus> I already foudn out Ihave a S3 Savage 4 Card, but I just dont know what to do next
<[R] eaper> Hi XD
<hybridstorm> asaup, do a pastebin of your full resolv.conf file
<asaup> it has
<hybridstorm> should not be much at all
<asaup> only
<asaup> 2 lines of nameserver
<asaup> that you gave to me
<hybridstorm> nothing before or after it correct?
<asaup> before it was one line with the router ip
<[R] eaper> Help, screen size (800x600) doesn't work on fullscreen
<hybridstorm> just the ip? nothing else?
<asaup> 192.168.1.1
<asaup> nothing
<asaup> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<hybridstorm> remove that line and try restarting again
<asaup> it was like this
<hybridstorm> ahh that is bad
<asaup> why ???
<hybridstorm> at least I don't think that should be like that...not that I have ever seen
<hybridstorm> 192.168.1.1 is your gateway
<hybridstorm> it is not a nameserver
<asaup> thats what was written before
<asaup> i deleted it and put the 2 dns you gave me
<hybridstorm> so it is gone?
<asaup> yes
<asaup> i deleted it but
<asaup> i can not connect anyway
<Leesus> dude, is there pretty much no hope on getting flash installed on my amd64? im so frustrated
<stdin> Leesus: nope, your only hope in gnash
<hybridstorm> asaup, try adding "search localhost.localdomain" before the name server lines
<lotus> does anyone know how to install a S3 Savage video card ?
<asaup> i have to write it like this
<asaup> ??
<asaup> search localhost.localdomain
<asaup> ??
<Leesus> how can I install gnash?
<hybridstorm> yes
<asaup> ok
<asaup> wait a min
<stdin> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<SlimG> How do I find out what "hwX:X" id my soundcard has ? (example: hw0:0), what does the first and second number stand for?
<stdin> Leesus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#head-38245bd46a3334b4cc11601e161ddaa63439d2db
<slyfox> what is a good virtual machine program for Kubuntu ?
<stdin> VirtualBox is quite good
<slyfox> stdin: when I tried virtualbox - I had an error with the usb port- i had some permission denied when I tried to mount somehting via usb in virtualbox...    ?
<om3ga> how do i see all processes
<stdin> slyfox: I've never had to mount a usb device in VBox, so I don't know about that, but there is a channel #vobx if you want to ask, or you can go with VMware or Qemu
<om3ga> that are running
<om3ga> ??
<slyfox> om3ga: ksysguard
<Leesus> I dont understand how to install gnash as a plugin in firefox
<Leesus> could someone please help
<stdin> om3ga: Ctrl-Esc (for ksysguard GUI) or "ps aux" (in term)
<lotus> does anyone know how to install a S3 Savage video card ?
<LaserJock> quick question, is there a theme for KDE that's similar to the Ubuntu theme?
<om3ga> ok ty
<asaup> i resolved the problem
<hybridstorm> asaup, good!
<asaup> i made static ip in eth0
<asaup> and found my dns in my router
<asaup> config
<asaup> page
<asaup> :P
<asaup> thanx man
<hybridstorm> well that works, good to hear you are up and running
<stdin> Leesus: I've never done it before, so I can't really help much, but there is a more detailed page here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<hybridstorm> no problem
<ubuntu__> hi
<Jucato> LaserJock: I think http://www.kde-look.org would have the things you're looking for
<om3ga> what does it mean if there is a ghost beside the process
<Jucato> LaserJock: although I'm not sure what widget style would match Ubuntu's.
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: Ii`s not working, can ypu help me to do all this in console
<Leesus> omg
<Leesus> I have no idea how to do all that just to get flash working
<Leesus> the most important plug in
<Leesus> fuck
<Leesus> im so screwed
<bonbonthejon> gugu^: how far are you
<SolidSource> Leesus: flash is easy
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: i think it will be more easyer to begin at the begining: (
<Leesus> on an amd64 built system solidsource?
<SolidSource> Leesus: yeah
<SolidSource> Leesus: thats what I use
<Leesus> how do i do it man
<Leesus> im so lost
<bonbonthejon> gugu^: what site are you looking at?
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: http://ubuntulinuxhowto.blogspot.com/2006/06/setup-your-computer-to-be-router.html
<Leesus> could you help me out solidsource?
<SolidSource> Leesus: you have to use the 32 bit firefox/swiftfox
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: but i think it will be more confortable to do all this in console
<SolidSource> Leesus: then you can just follow http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Java_v5.0.11_for_Firefox32
<bonbonthejon> gugu^: you mean not use webmin
<SolidSource> but use java6 not java5 as in that tutorial
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: yes
<Leesus> how do I know which firefox I have installed? I downloaded it from adept
<om3ga> ok i cant use adept it says somthing else is using it
<SolidSource> Leesus: thats 64bit firefox
<Leesus> so how do I uninstall, then install the 32bit version?
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: we can use webmin, if you think is easyer
<SolidSource> Leesus: uninstall in adept using purge
<Dr_willis> I like webmin.. but really dont need it much. :)
<SolidSource> Leesus: then (what I use) download swiftfox for your arch at getsiftfox.com
<Dr_willis> !info swiftfox
<ubotu> Package swiftfox does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Dr_willis> hmm.. i though that was in seveas
<SolidSource> nope
<Leesus> arch?
<SolidSource> ........
<SolidSource> architecture
<SolidSource> your processor
<Leesus> lol
<Leesus> wow
<Leesus> im a dumbass
<Dr_willis> :)
<Leesus> yeah, sorry im obviously tired
<bonbonthejon> gugu^: can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<SolidSource> Leesus: download the deb file that they make
<Leesus> deb as in short for debian?
<SolidSource> yes and *.DEB file extension
<Darkkish> i need a laptop batterymanager that will show up in the xfce system tray
<bonbonthejon> Darkkish: ask in #xubuntu
<Kite_DH> can somebody help me installing --> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.5.php
<Darkkish> i did
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: yes
<bonbonthejon> Kite_DH: did you add the repo in sources.list
<Leesus> so do I need to download the 32 bit version?
<Darkkish> bonbonthejon: i did
<Leesus> because of the flash thing?
<Kite_DH> bonbonthejon: no.. :(
<Kite_DH> bonbonthejon: how to do that
<bonbonthejon> Kite_DH: open konsole, then do "sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<bonbonthejon> Darkkish: well, this really isnt the place for xfce
<Leesus> solidsource, could you pm me?
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7745/
<bonbonthejon> Darkkish: isnt there a battery monityr already
<SolidSource> Leesus: umm k
<Leesus> damnit
<Leesus> well, which version of swiftfox do I need?
<Kite_DH> bonbonthejon: then this "deb http://..... edgy main" at the bottom?
<bonbonthejon> Kite_DH: yeah, then save
<SolidSource> Leesus: http://getswiftfox.com/debian.htm and select your processor
<Kite_DH> bonbonthejon: do i have to add the , too ?
<Kite_DH> bonbonthejon: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-145 edgy main           or     deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-145 edgy main,
<bonbonthejon> Kite_DH: then run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Kite_DH> k
<bonbonthejon> Kite_DH: no
<Kite_DH> thx
<Kite_DH> ok now it works
<Kite_DH> thx
<bonbonthejon> gugu^: do you really have eth0, eth1, eth2, ath0, wlan0, and dsl-provider?
<Leesus> solidsource: But there are two builds (athlon 64 & Athlon 64(32 bit os)
<Kite_DH> bonbonthejon: but it still says 1.4.4 .... =(
<ForgeAus> hey all :)
<ForgeAus> jucato you there?
<ForgeAus> startx worked fine
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: i have eth0 and et1
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: i have eth0 and eth1
<SolidSource> Leesus: ok and?
<bonbonthejon> gugu^: what about the rest
<Leesus> Solidsource: Which one do I need to get flash working
<bonbonthejon> Kite_DH: did it upgrade
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: i didn`t have it, i have an internet conection with eth0 and lan conection with eth1
<bonbonthejon> gugu^: ok, in interfaces delete the other entries
<Leesus> solidsource^^
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: how
<Kite_DH> bonbonthejon: yes
<SolidSource> Leesus: well the Athlon 64 is for 64 bit OS and the Athlon 64 (32bit OS) is for 32bit OS
<bonbonthejon> gugu^: edit interfaces and delete the sections you are not using
<bonbonthejon> Kite_DH: did you restart amarok
<Kite_DH> bonbonthejon: yes
<Leesus> Solidsource: is kubuntu a 64 bit os?
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: ok
<Kite_DH> bonbonthejon: maybe relog?
<SolidSource> Leesus: depends if you got that version
<bonbonthejon> Kite_DH: it should have worked, but try it
<JackPhil> when I turn on the xgl+beryl, the sound of apps event is disappear
<Leesus> Solidsource: how can I tell?
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: i`m finished
<JackPhil> such as bell of konsole, app launch sound
<bonbonthejon> gugu^: ok, hiold on
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: ok
<SolidSource> Leesus: in konsole type "uname -r"
<Kite_DH> bonbonthejon: still not working :(
<bonbonthejon> gugu^: ok, also delete the lines with pre-up
<bonbonthejon> Kite_DH: where does it say 1.4.4
<Kite_DH> bonbonthejon: help > about amarok
<bonbonthejon> gugu^: im just walking you thru http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu6.10_firewall_gateway if you want to look at it
<Leesus> 2.6.17-10-generic
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: ok, i did that
<Leesus> SolidSource^^
<bonbonthejon> Kite_DH: did it upgrade everything, or did it leave anything behind
<SolidSource> Leesus: ok...that would be 64bit
<Kite_DH> bonbonthejon: im upgrading with adept now, thx anyway =)
<bonbonthejon> Kite_DH: glad to help
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: you what that i do what there says?
<bonbonthejon> gugu^: yeah, there first page is okay
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: ok
<Leesus> Solidsource: ok so I have the deb file on my desktop now and its not letting me install it manually in terminal
<Leesus> using sudo dpkg commands
<Dr_willis> and any error messages are?
<SolidSource> Leesus: you need the ia32 packages installed
<Leesus> what are those?
<SolidSource> Leesus: they allow you to use 32bit applicatins
<SolidSource> applications*
<Leesus> where could I get those
<SolidSource> adept is the easiest...only need 5 of em
<Leesus> what are the names
<Leesus> ia32-libs?
<SolidSource> only the ones that start ia32-libs
<Dr_willis> !unp
<ubotu> unp: unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.10 (edgy), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<Leesus> SolidSource: there is only one listed?
<Leesus> not 5
<sscssc> il a des fr?
<hitmanWilly> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<SolidSource> there should be 6 actually....
<SolidSource> and if its not finding, then you need new sources.list
<Leesus> alright
<Leesus> I got it
<Leesus> now how do I manually install the browser?
<crazy_penguin> Good morning!
<SolidSource> "sudo dpkg -i PACKAGENAME.deb"
<sscssc> ok
<stdin> if it's a i386 package, you may need the "--force-architecture" flag
<Leesus> it says no such file or directory?
<SolidSource> stdin: its not i386...
<stdin> Leesus: replace "PACKAGENAME.deb" with the actual package name
<Leesus> I did
<Leesus> swiftfox_2.0.0.2-1_athlon64.deb
<Leesus> its located on my desktop
<Leesus> I can physically see the phile
<stdin> SolidSource: ahh, ok :P
<SolidSource> Leesus: open new konsole "cd ~/Desktop"
<SolidSource> then use that command
<Leesus> still no go?
<Leesus> weird
<SolidSource> use pastebin and copy what konsole says to it
<SolidSource> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stdin> Leesus: try "sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/swiftfox_2.0.0.2-1_athlon64.deb" (copy & paste it)
<SolidSource> that might work
<Leesus> ok that worked
<stdin> wooh :P
<ubuntu> hellow
<ubuntu> hellow :)
<SolidSource> boo you made stdin happy
<Leesus> but I got an error?
<Leesus> dependency problems
<Leesus> prevent configuration
<stdin> Leesus: sudo apt-get -f install
<ubuntu> I want to reinstall grub ...however when I type "sudo grub-install /dev/hda" it gives me not found or not a block device error
<SolidSource> did you install all the ia32-libs-*?
<Leesus> stdin: im guessing that uninstalled it? where to go from here?
<stdin> Leesus: post the output to pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<stdin> Leesus: and post the url back here
<Leesus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7746/
<Leesus> god this is so confusing.. I hope I can get everything working right soon, I dont wanna go back to xp
<SolidSource> Leesus: it failed because you didn't have all the ia32-libs-* installed
<Leesus> I downloaded all the ones available in adept?
<SolidSource> Leesus: all 6?
<Leesus> when I enter ia32-libs in the search field it only brings up on entry
<Leesus> when I downloaded it, it had 5 progress bars which I think represented 5 files
<Leesus> not 6
<stdin> what's the package it shows?
<SolidSource> it should install 11 packages or so
<SolidSource> for dependcies
<Leesus> package: ia32-libs, installed size 41m, descriP;
<Leesus> ia32 shared libraries for use... etc.
<SolidSource> thats only 1 of 6
<SolidSource> if only 1 is showing up...need to update sources.list
<Leesus> how do I do that
<SolidSource> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<SolidSource> then you need to copy the info provided over the info in your current sources.list
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: ilook here http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu6.10_firewall_gateway
<tarelerulz__> gnutella don't work for me
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: after i did /etc/init.d/networking restart
<gugu^> bonbonthejon:  what i must do?
<SolidSource> Leesus: "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list" will allow you access to the current list
<tarelerulz__> I don't see any file to download
<bonbonthejon> gugu^: follow the site, im heading to bed, good luck
<gugu^> bonbonthejon: thx, good night
<jordo23> What's the best plugin to use with Konq to view streamed video?
<SolidSource> jordo23: Mplayer is the norm
<jordo23> SolidSource: I am trying to view streams using Mplayer's plugin....but it doesn't seem to work....
<eric> when i boot i get a "cannot enable RNG, aborting" error
<tarelerulz__> is there mplayer plugin for konqueror?
<eric> and it doesn't show the normal boot screen
<SolidSource> jordo23: you have the mplayer plugin installed?
<eric> just the blinking cursor
<SolidSource> jordo23: konqueror uses same plugins as firefox
<jordo23> SolidSource: I believe so....what's the package name?
<hybridstorm> where is the splashy folder?
<Dr_willis> 'locate splashy' ?
<SolidSource> jordo23: mozilla-mplayer and kmplayer-konq-plugins are the 2
<hybridstorm> Dr_willis, no results
<Dr_willis> proberly aint updated your locate database recently
<Dr_willis> !info splashy
<ubotu> Package splashy does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Dr_willis> Hmm
<hybridstorm> ahh well there you go
<hybridstorm> how do I edit my boot screen then?
<Jucato> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Dr_willis> I always edit it by using the 'nosplash' option to the kernel...
<Dr_willis> that edits it REAL NICE....
<alex__> rc://irc.abjects.net/overflow
<hybridstorm> ::reads docs like a good user::
<cpk1> lol Dr_willis
<jordo23> SolidSource: Do I have to install them through Konq?
<SolidSource> jordo23: no, adept, but you would have to restart konq
<hybridstorm> I have to know c to make a bootscreen?
<jordo23> SolidSource: I hear the video but I don't see it....mlb.com player highlights
<Dr_willis> not that i am aware of hybrid
<Dr_willis> oops hybridstorm
<jordo23> SolidSource: Says it's playing with Mplayer
<SolidSource> jordo23: hmmm, mplayer plugin keeps crashing in konq...works in firefox though
<hybridstorm> "I assume that the reader has basic c programming knowledge..."
<Dr_willis> hybridstorm,  just give up then... go back! its too hard!
<Dr_willis> Dont go on!.....
<Dr_willis> or forge ahead.. and start learning...
<hybridstorm> well as much as I want to learn c I really don't want to learn it just to make a bootsplash
<Jucato> hybridstorm: for the bootsplash? yes. or try to install something like slashy or fbsplash... (not easy either)
<hybridstorm> seems a bit over complex to me
<hybridstorm> I guess i can live with what I have since I only boot about once a month, if that, and it only takes 20 seconds or so
<cpk1> rofl
<Dr_willis> I thought the only c was converting the image to some struct() or somthing...
<cpk1> because learning is just too damn hard...
* Dr_willis perfers nosplash - looks cooler with all the messages...
<cpk1> I want splash with the messages
<cpk1> it used to do that...
<cpk1> it had the little picture with the loading bar and showed all the blahblah ..... ok!
<hybridstorm> get fedora
<hybridstorm> lol
<cpk1> but now it doesnt
<Jucato> cpk1: remove "silent" in the menu.lst entry for the kernel you booting into
<hitmanWilly> cpk1: i think if you pull the 'quiet' out of menu.lst it'll do it
<Jucato> er.. "quiet" I meean
<cpk1> oh that easy?
<Jucato> mean*
<tarelerulz__> When I download small movie Konqueror open Kaffiene player ? Is that the kmplayer plugin working
<Jucato> no. that's kaffeine working
<SolidSource> lol
<cpk1> # defoptions=quiet splash vga=795 that line I have to leave defoptions= in right so i need to make it look like # defoptions=splash vga=795 the explaination is kind of ambiguous
<Jucato> my menu.lst doesn't look that way though...
<Jucato> kernel		/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/hdb2 ro quiet splash <---- remove the "quiet"
<cpk1> I am trying to use the automagicness so I dont always have to change it =)
<Jucato> ok..
<Jucato> you're call
<cpk1> I'll change it now and when I reboot sometime in the future and something is broken I will probably wonder what the hell is going on =P.  Too lazy to test by rebooting now hehe
<cpk1> looks like what I was saying worked, after reading it after running update-grub
<Dr_willis> # defoptions=nosplash
<Dr_willis> :)
<Jucato> :P
<Dr_willis> # defoptions=nosplash  noquiet verbose
<Dr_willis> # defoptions=nosplash  noquiet verbose takeovertheworld
<Dr_willis> Nyquill is kicking in.... night all.
<Jucato> #defoptions = nodrwilllis
<cpk1> hehe
<Dr_willis> #defoptions = the sniffling, sneezying, coughing, weezing, pukeing, gaghing, projectile vomting, so you can take over the world medecine.
<Dr_willis> night.
<Darkkish> how would i add http://svn.xfce.org/svn/xfce/ to my repository?
<Jucato> Darkkish: you should really be asking in #xubuntu about this
<Darkkish> Jucato i have
<SolidSource> still don't see why people would use xfce over kde...or even gnome
<Darkkish> nobody in xubuntu is that helpful lol'
<Jucato> Darkkish: asking the same thing in here won't get you anywhere...
<Darkkish> SolidSource because kde uses alot of ram, i personally like it, but i don't have alot of ram on my laptop
<posingaspopular> Darkkish: im in xubuntu, i just dont know the answer
<Jucato> Darkkish: how much ram?
<Jucato> SolidSource: one word: freedom
<Darkkish> ... 512
<Darkkish> i like xfce's panels :-/ even though there are alot of things about kde that i like more, i really like the xfce panels
<Jucato> Darkkish: that's good enough really
<Jucato> Darkkish: as for the "uses a lot of ram"
<SolidSource> Jucato: do mean the whole because you can?
<Jucato> !ram | Darkkish
<ubotu> Darkkish: A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<Darkkish> lol gnome uses more
<Jucato> SolidSource: because they can if they want to
<eric> whats so good about xfce?
<nalioth> eric: it's very light on system resources
<Jucato> jordo23: do you have w32codecs and libxine-extracodecs installed right?
<Darkkish> eric it has a nice customizable menu system too... depending on what you want
<jordo23> will check
<jordo23> Jucato: Which repos?
<SolidSource> jordo23: w32codecs isn't in repo
<Jucato> Darkkish: true. that's one of the things I like about Xfce
<eric> hmm
<eric> maybe i'll test it out
<jordo23> I show libxine codecs installed.....
<Jucato> jordo23: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs
<Darkkish> Jucato thats the main reason i switched to it, i plan to use my laptop for writing and there are alot of nice features related to it and whatnot
<SolidSource> jordo23: you need w32codecs too unless in feisty
<Darkkish> what is the command that lets you download files via the console?
<Jucato> wget ?
<Darkkish> yes lol thanks
<Jucato> Darkkish: there is a sort of equivalent to Xfce's menu, but not exactly like a menu
<Jucato> Darkkish: Quick Launcher kicker applet
<Darkkish> Jucato yes i think i tried it
* jordo23 is installing w32codecs
<Darkkish> didn't do exactly what i was hoping for
<jordo23> Oh....I get it....this is a Ubuntu Feisty media issue....have read about this right?
<Darkkish> so i just do wget http://url.com/file.ext
<Jucato> Darkkish: there's also another way to do it. Quick File browser, point it to a folder with links to programs
<Jucato> Darkkish: technically, yes
<coreymon77> Darkkish: you could also use apt
<Darkkish> crap
<Darkkish> so now i have this tar.gz
<Darkkish> and i have no idea where to put it :p
<Tido> meh
<Tido> *linux*/kubuntu/ubuntu
<Tido> it's just not really, perfect
<Tido> but then again nor is windows
<stdin> nothing is
<Tido> sometimes things get buggy in kubuntu, and I get frustrated, and I go into windows
<Tido> but it's buggy there too lol
<Tido> just different bugs
<Tido> firefox is more stable on windows
<Tido> the laptop's battery lasts longer on linux
<Tido> etc etc
<cpk1> use konquerer?
<Tido> no
<Tido> love it as a file browser
<Tido> not crazy about it for web
<cpk1> O.o how is it different when you are using the web?
<Tido> I don't like how it renders certain things
<tarelerulz_> I am using gtk-gnutella and I can't see any files to download . Is anyone else had the probem?
<Jucato> ironically, it's the most standards compliant, even outranking opera...
<Tido> like fieldset, ugh
<fignew> Tido: strange, I never realized it rendered anything differently from any other browser (sans IE)
<Tido> says who, Jucato?
<fignew> Tido: the standards tests ;)
<Tido> link?
<Jucato> Tido: says testing sites
* Jucato digs up
<Jucato> unlike MS, KDE doesn't have money to pay people to make up test results :D
<Tido> I'm not trying to put you on the spot, I'm just really curious about these things
* fignew is gonna pull one up too ;)
<gugu^> If i from an Windows mashine conect to an linux mashine is asking me a password, how to remove pass
<fignew> http://osnews.com/comment.php?news_id=17160 <-- there's one
<Jucato> for css3 http://www.css3.info/blog/khtml-356-is-the-most-css3-compliant-of-all/
<Tido> that's cool
<Tido> I wish I could start using css3 for work
* Tido kicks IE
<fignew> http://osnews.com/comment.php?news_id=10753
<fignew> second browser to pass ACID2 test :)
<Jucato> looks like fignew has more links than me... although osnews.. :P
<gugu^> If i from an Windows mashine conect to an linux mashine is asking me a password, how to remove pass!this all happens on my LAN
<fignew> only shortfall of Konqueror (in my opinion) is slow javascript
<Tido> gugu^: you're on a windows machine and you're trying to access a samba share on a linux machine?
<Tido> yeah, javascript is what kills me in opera
<gugu^> Tido: yes
<Tido> otherwise I'd love that browser
<Jucato> being fixed every new release...
<fignew> Opera is very nice, very quick (esp. back button)
<Jucato> fignew: you don't consider the absence of RTF/WYSIWYG ability in Konqeuror a shortfall? :D
<Tido> gugu^: you need to read up on how to make anoynomous (sp) access to samba shares, best way is to read a wiki HOWTO on samba @ ubuntu wiki
<Jucato> s/shortfall/shortcoming
<fignew> Jucato: what do you mean?
<gugu^> Tido: thx
<gugu^> ok
<fignew> in text fields?
<Jucato> fignew: no. posting in stuff like Blogger and Wordpress.
<Jucato> the WYSIWYG editors
<fignew> never tried that :/
<Jucato> some CMS/Blogs provide editors that have WYSIWYG capabilities. Konqueror can't do those
<Jucato> notably all blogging apps
* fignew shall try
<Tido> I wasn't saying konqueror is bad, I really like it overall, I'm just used to firefox and love all the extensions for it
<Tido> but I hate what a memory hog it is
<Jucato> another irony is that firefox is mostly loved for something that isn't directly related to browsing at all... :)
<Jucato> (extensions)
<Tido> hey, as a web developer, those web dev extensions are fantastic! :D
<fignew> hmm, Jucato, I'm in wordpress
<Jucato> I never said they weren't... I just said they're not directly related to web browsing :)
<Jucato> fignew: if you try to write a post
<fignew> don't see WYSIWYG (in firefox)
<Jucato> ??
<fignew> http://demo.opensourcecms.com/wordpress/wp-admin/
<fignew> u:admin,p:demo
<Tido> that, and FF is the browser I have the best change of making someone switch to from IE.  It's a big name in open source and I think that's a good thing
<Jucato> fignew: if you type something, then select the text, then click on bold, the text turns bold
<Tido> and for windows users, it's a great choice
<Jucato> fignew: whoa.. that's.. a weird WP...
<Tido> it's really really hard to convince people to accept open source completely and go to something like a  linux operating system, but it's much more practical to slowly get them there with a great alternative to IE
* Jucato doesn't like to do "convincing"...
<Admiral_Chicago> Tido: this is a better discussion for #kubnuntu-offtopic but yes I agree
* Admiral_Chicago waves.
<Tido> ah yeah, sorry for the casual chatting
* Jucato waves
<Admiral_Chicago> we've all doen it.
<fignew> nah, this is ontopic
<tarelerulz2> Getting people to try linux is hard as soon as something don't work right . Well, that is not better then windows they say
<Admiral_Chicago> topic is "#kubuntu-offtopic for anything non-support
<Jucato> #kubuntu is a channel for Kubuntu-related support questions. While offtopic discussions happen once in a while, it's highly advised to take them to #kubuntu-offtopic . Let's keep this channel clean, and try to liven up that other channel :D Hooray for offtopics and #kubuntu-offtopic !!!
<Tido> hooray
<khaije1> okay so my kopete grip... how do i block people on the yahoo protocol ?!?
<Jucato> (mea culpla, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa)
<reldruh> if questions are on-topic, is there a way to tag an image in digikam with multiple tags at the same time?
<tarelerulz2> Do any of you use gtk-gnutella?
<khaije1> i'm getting spammed invites every few minutes :-(
<Admiral_Chicago> khaije1: does the documentation say anything
<Admiral_Chicago> !documentation
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<fignew> tarelerulz2: I used to, back when I used gnome
<tarelerulz2> The reason I ask is I can't seem to get to work
<tarelerulz2> I try looking up stuff and get nothing
<khaije1> Admiral_Chicago: nope, i used to use gaim exclusively but i'm trying to give kopete a chance, it's great except this featuer seems totally absent
<Jucato> reldruh: right-click -> Edit comments and Tags?
<Admiral_Chicago> khaije1: i don't know kopete though
<tarelerulz2> I forward the ports and that did nto help
<reldruh> Jucato: I can add them one at a time that way, but is there a way to add multiple tags without having to right-click again for each tag?
<khaije1> i guess i should ask on #kopete :-) that would make sense
<Jucato> reldruh: right-click -> Edit comments and Tags
<fignew> tarelerulz2: gnutella isn't that good
<Jucato> reldruh: it popups up a dialog box
<tarelerulz2> Well, what is good one Then?
<fignew> bittorrent
<fignew> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<Admiral_Chicago> rtorrent. ktorrent
<fignew> yes, in kubuntu, ktorrent
<tarelerulz2> I would ,but I just want song or two
<fignew> I used to use rtorrent, now that's good stuff!
<oliver> hola
<fignew> can't help you there
<oliver> alguien de uruguay?
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Jucato> !pt
<ubotu> pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<tarelerulz2> I may just get stuff with bit torrent
<Admiral_Chicago> first one
<tarelerulz2> I would love to get something for song or two
<tarelerulz2> I mean other then song or two I don't download much besides iso and stuff
<fignew> if a bittorrent file contails multiple files, you can choose only to download certain files from it
<fignew> i'm out
<reldruh> in kmail, is there a way to make it like gmail, where I can archive messages and have them leave my inbox but still stay searchable?
<meteor-1500> hi all
<Tido> is there a way I can get flash9 and everything else audio related to share nicely?
<meteor-1500> anyone know of any blender 2.43 packages for 6.10?
<Tido> because if flash has sound, nothing else can be played
<Admiral_Chicago> Tido: what version do you have?
<Tido> of flash?
<reldruh> meteor-1500: blender 2.4.3 is out?
<meteor-1500> indeed
<Admiral_Chicago> yes, flash version
<graficus> wow, lots of ppl here
<Tido> Admiral_Chicago: 9 I believe, but the exact version I'm not sure.  What's a good way of finding that out?
<Jucato> meteor-1500: you can simply run the blender executable that Blender.org provides. no need to compile, no need to install
<meteor-1500> ah ok
<meteor-1500> doesn't need libraries or anything?
<Jucato> meteor-1500: nope. the tarball they provide seems complete
<graficus> can I ask a question?
<Jucato> ask away
<graficus> ty :)
<Admiral_Chicago> you may ask another one :)
<stdin> Tido: open firefox or konqu and put this as the address: about:plugins
<Admiral_Chicago> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<graficus> i have an external drive
<Jucato> Tido: about:plugins ? or apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<graficus> it seems to run some sort of windows by itself
<graficus> how do i make it a writable share?
<graficus> thru smb:// it doesn't work
<meteor-1500> cool
<Admiral_Chicago> Tido: yup how Jucato explained, its the first one
<meteor-1500> ta
<graficus> and i can't play any files thru smb either (like mp3 etc)
<Admiral_Chicago> graficus: you've got it mounted as noexec i think
<tarelerulz2> mplayer works for mp3
<tarelerulz2> on on smb
<Tido> Shockwave Flash 9.0 d78
<graficus> its a network drive, so linux treats it as another windows computer, not a drive
<graficus> i just want to be able to double click things in there
<Admiral_Chicago> Tido: you have a problem with your sound I think. it works fine here on autodetect sound driver
<Tido> might just be something a simple reboot could fix, the probably only started recently
<graficus> no. i installed MEPIS and Mandriva, they all play fine. but i want ubuntu to work, cuz i like it better
<Admiral_Chicago> Tido: try that. also, alsamixer might be the problem
<Admiral_Chicago> run that in a terminal
<Tido> that has to be the coolest terminal program I've ever seen lol
<graficus> alsamixer - hehe, cool. i can learn just by eavesdropping ;)
<Tido> PCM
<Tido> what is that?
<Tido> whatever it is, it's what really controls sound output it seems
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure...
<graficus> no ideas regarding smb?
<Admiral_Chicago> graficus: its mounted on fstab?
<Tido> thanks Admiral_Chicago
<graficus> you mean its possible to mount another computer as a drive in fstab?
<Admiral_Chicago> and yes, it controls sound output for the ALSA device
<Admiral_Chicago> yes
<tarelerulz2> I can't seem to get any thing like gnutella on here
<stdin> graficus: you don't mount the computer, you mount the remote share
<graficus> nothing happens when fstab is entered into console. i'm sorry if it sounds stupid, am a linix noob
<Admiral_Chicago> graficus: /etc/fstab ....
<posingaspopular> graficus: this nice man Admiral_Chicago answers all the questions in this chan
<posingaspopular> if you need any help at any hour of the day/night, ask him
<Admiral_Chicago> nano /etc/fstab
<stdin> * sudo ^
<Admiral_Chicago> right....do kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<graficus> ok got it, then what?
<Admiral_Chicago> hold on a sec.
<graficus> "Unable to find any workgroups in your local network." I know its there
<graficus> is there anything else i need beside samba?
<graficus> smbns or smbfs or something i heard about
<Admiral_Chicago> gangien__: no i need to google gor the answer, i don't know how to do it, only that its possible
<Admiral_Chicago> gangien__: http://tinyurl.com/2b39b4
<Admiral_Chicago> sorry I have to go to bed
<mefisto__> I don't seem to have write access to my fat32 hard disk. fstab hasn't changed. But if I do "mount" in the list of mounts the disk is mounted "ro"
<Admiral_Chicago> mefisto__: paste your fstab please
<Admiral_Chicago> gangien__: does that link help?
<mefisto__> Admiral_Chicago: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7762/
<networkparadox> help! has anyone seen my pointer it ran away last night  Where in KDE can I start to look
<graficus> wrong mouse config?
<networkparadox> did an apt update last night before I went to bed,
<poningru> networkparadox: I saw it right ehre
<poningru> 0x83721a3e
<poningru> your pointer ^^
<graficus> what happens when you do "xev" in term?
<networkparadox> today my login screen is doing this wierd zoom thing and no pointer
<graficus> @version
<Ubugtu> The current (running) version of this Supybot is 0.83.1.  The newest version available online is 0.83.2.
<mefisto__> Admiral_Chicago: did you see the fstab?
<graficus> me thinks he went to bed
<Admiral_Chicago> mefisto__: yes, pasting it now.
<Admiral_Chicago> still here, gangien__ any progress?
<Admiral_Chicago> mefisto__: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7763/
<Admiral_Chicago> mefisto__: sudo umount -a
<Admiral_Chicago> mefisto__: sudo monunt -a
<Admiral_Chicago> let me know if that works
<mefisto__> Admiral_Chicago: what is that you pasted?
<Admiral_Chicago> mefisto__: a better fstab. the current owner was root
<Admiral_Chicago> that means you needed root to do anything
<Admiral_Chicago> but you couldn't do a chmod 700 to the /etc file because its dynamic.
<mefisto__> Admiral_Chicago: and who will be owner with the new fstab?
<Admiral_Chicago> mefisto__: there will not be an owner.
<Admiral_Chicago> you don't need the owner parameter
<mefisto__> because in the current setup, I am normally the owner of that disk
<Admiral_Chicago> this way user 1000 (the first use [you if there is only one user]  can use it)
<networkparadox> my pointer hath returned, I got out of windblows and rebooted and now it is back...
<networkparadox> Thanks for the help
* Admiral_Chicago goes to bed. night all
<graficus> nite
<ghetek> does edgy support bluetooth ad2p?
<ghetek> does anybody do stuff in kubuntu with bluetooth?
<bele> yes
<xerroz> anyone know why konq/ktorrent wouldnt be able to access the internet, while firefox and others have no problem?
<hybridstorm> xerroz, do you have a firewall?
<xerroz> hybridstorm: no
<xerroz> even if i did, it would be very unusal for it to prevent konqueror while allowing firefox to work
<hybridstorm> ohh it stopped konqueror too
<hybridstorm> hmm, double checked proxy settings?
<xerroz> they were never changed
<hybridstorm> is this a clean install or did it just start happening?
<xerroz> just recently
<hybridstorm> hmm, I would retrace my steps and see what I changed....(I am by no means an expert at linux :))
<xerroz> more than likely its a configure change from a package upgrade
<xerroz> tracing that is like finding a needle in a huge pile of needles
<JackPhil> kchmviewer not integrated into konqueror?
<JackPhil> like kpdf
<xerroz> nope
<xerroz> brb
<momal> Does anyone happen to know of a good conference program? I just need webcam support and typing to each other... but I need a linux and windows version.
<tarelerulz> what is good port to use for ktorrents?
<underdog5004> tarelerulz, what are you looking for?
<underdog5004> momal, skype
<momal> underdog5004: skype doesn't have camera support in linux.
<underdog5004> oh, my bad
<l_r> hello
<l_r> i do not remember the version nor the name of my ubuntu system. is there any way to know both?
<tarelerulz> I want to download a movie
<underdog5004> l_r, lsb_release -a
<underdog5004> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<tarelerulz> I am lost I don't know what port to use
<l_r> underdog5004, thanks
<underdog5004> tarelerulz, on your router?
<tarelerulz> Yes I have a router
<underdog5004> tarelerulz, how old are you?
<underdog5004> this is very important for determining which port
<momal> .. >_>.. really? lol
<underdog5004> lol
<tarelerulz> 27 ,but I don't see what that has to do with anything
<underdog5004> you must use port 1027 on your router
<underdog5004> real easy
<tarelerulz> thanks man
<underdog5004> make sure to tell ktorrent that 1027 is the open port
<tarelerulz_> I told my router and Ktorrent port 1027 and now the download are not working as well at all
<Lynoure> underdog5004: Are you pulling his leg on purpose?
<tarelerulz_> Not cool if that is so
<underdog5004> tarelerulz, did you configure ktorrent to use port 1027?
<tarelerulz_> Yes
<usman> any one tell me how can install DHCP Server
<underdog5004> Lynoure, I'm not pulling his leg, port 1027 is a perfectly acceptable port to use for torrent traffic
<Lynoure> tarelerulz_: http://ktorrent.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1003&highlight= could help you perhaps
<underdog5004> tarelerulz, did you set the port open to udp or tcp?
<Lynoure> underdog5004: but by no means mandatory or typical
<tarelerulz_> both it says
<underdog5004> tarelerulz, hmmm, try using a different port for udp and tcp
<underdog5004> like, port 1027 for tcp and port 1028 for udp
<usman> any one tell me how can install DHCP Server
<underdog5004> usman, howtoforge.net is a great place for that
<underdog5004> usman, lemme find the right page real quick...h/o
<usman> ok
<underdog5004> usman, ok, here it is:         http://howtoforge.net/ubuntu6.10_firewall_gateway
<underdog5004> I assumed ubuntu for the os...you can find other os howto's on the site though
<usman> thx
<prak> can anyone recommend a good project management software that's capable of making gantt chart in kubuntu linux?
<prak> that's sort of like microsoft project in windows?
<Lynoure> usman: If you just want a dhcp server and not a firewall and gateway as well, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_DHCP_Server_for_automatic_IP_addresses_assignment is easier
<underdog5004> gantt?
<Lynoure> prak: yes, there are some free ones that are fine, and even couple of commercial ones
<underdog5004> Lynoure, thanks Lynoure...I used that (my) guide to set up my server, I thought that was what he was doing as well.
<usman> not i want server with firewall
<usman> i will check it
<Lynoure> underdog5004: seems you guessed right :)
<prak> ok, Lynoure
<Lynoure> prak: lemme look them up...
<prak> ok
<underdog5004> yay
<prak> i have some trouble looking up legit ones on google
<Lynoure> prak: you can look packages up with   apt-cache search searchtermhere
<Angel> hello
<underdog5004> make sure you do sudo though
<underdog5004> hi, Anakin
<Lynoure> prak: planner is, at least
<underdog5004> hi, Angel
<tarelerulz__> the first menu gives the name of the program and then port rang and then ip it is going to .
<prak> Lynoure: does planner come with kubuntu installation?
<Lynoure> prak: I have not tried  opensched
<underdog5004> tarelerulz_, what are you talking about?
<Lynoure> prak: yes and no, in the repositories, but not installed
<Angel> excuse me it's the firts time i've used Konversation ; how to go for instance to BashFR channel ??
<tarelerulz__> my router config page
<prak> Lynoure: ok
<Angel> ya des fr ici ?
<Henning3> Hi. Does anyone know how to set the root-password on a fresh installed kubuntu 6.10? I installed it, but I weren't ask for a root-password.
<underdog5004> tarelerulz_, make sure you set the port to be forwarded to your IP address
<Lynoure> prak: you can  install it from Adept or  by  sudo aptitude install planner
<underdog5004> Henning3, sudo passwd root
<Angel[FR] > arf po de fr =/
<underdog5004> Henning3, but it's better to do sudo
<prak> Lynoure: in the progress of doing so
<Angel[FR] > ++
<prak> Lynoure: thanks
<Lynoure> !sudo | Henning3
<ubotu> Henning3: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Henning3> underdog5004 I can't switch to root with "su"
<underdog5004> Henning3, you don't need to
<underdog5004> use sudo
<Henning3> ah
<underdog5004> syntax: sudo command
<Henning3> okay, I'll try ... thank you very much
<underdog5004> real easy
<Henning3> bye
<underdog5004> tarelerulz_, make sure you set the port to be forwarded to your IP address
<underdog5004> oooooooookkkkkkkkay
<xerroz> is there some reason the upgrade removed adept?
<benhard> hallooooo
<OctOpus> hellooooo
<underdog5004> I'm here for answers to your questions.
<benhard> can I connect this chat to users in YM ?
<underdog5004> YM?
<Jucato> Yahoo Messenger
<Jucato> this chat is IRC (like mIRC). it's not IM (Yahoo Messenger, MSN, Google Talk)
<benhard> Thx..
<Jucato> benhard: you can use Kopete for your IM needs
<benhard> thx jucato.. yes... I am trying
<jeff_> salut a tous et a toutes
<underdog5004> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jennie> any one here running kubuntu on mac PPC G4?
<underdog5004> nope
<underdog5004> what's the problem?
<underdog5004> and are you a real girl?
<jennie> trying to get flash working
<jennie> i gather the arch isnt similar
<jennie> yes i am why do you ask?
<underdog5004> hmmm, I don't know that that'll work, since Flash was only compiled for x86 procs
<jennie> as i suspected
<underdog5004> just unusual
<underdog5004> generally girl names in here are guys who can't get help if their name is a guy name
<jennie> ok
<underdog5004> I've seen it happen
<jennie> why do they bother
<underdog5004> cause girls get more attention (in here just like any other place)
<underdog5004> I know I did when I was on my gf's computer...her sn was sarah, and people were helping me all over the place!
<jennie> how do you set the ver so it doesnt show isit /set ver +x
<jennie> ?
<jennie> lol
<underdog5004> hmmm
<underdog5004> isit? what are you talking about?
<jennie> well my boyfriend is pretty gpoood wwith computers and i am learning as he teaches me heaps
<jennie> how to stop the version ctcp on xchat
<underdog5004> ah, I don't know...anything about that
<underdog5004> sorry
<Hobbsee> underdog5004: stop saying rubbish.
<underdog5004> sorry for saying rubbish, everyone.
<Hobbsee> (the girl comments)
<prak> Lynoure: are you still there?
<vge> i dont have a trashcan in my desctop T_T
<underdog5004> Hobbsee, it's true, though
<underdog5004> girls get more attention than guys do in here
<Jucato> underdog5004: not true
<Lynoure> prak: Yes
<Hobbsee> underdog5004: they get unwanted attention.  no matter if you're a guy or girl, if you act responsibly, you'll get attention
<Lynoure> prak: (or rather, I came back once you said my name)
<Hobbsee> the usual suggestions apply like googling first, asking a question with enough info, etc.
<Jucato> for one, we don't actually ask people if they're a girl or not
* Hobbsee waves to Lynoure 
<underdog5004> I didn't. I asked if she was a _real_ girl
<prak> Lynoure: I've installed opensched, but I can't open it in /usr/bin/ or using konsole
<underdog5004> but I get the point. I'll shut up now
<Jucato> vge: Kubuntu doesn't put one by default iirc
<prak> is there an alternative program or is there something i have to do in order to open opensched?
<Lynoure> underdog5004: are you a real dog?
<prak> Lynoure:
<underdog5004> uh...maybe
<vge> Jucato: i know, and all that trash was spoken (bad joke)
<Lynoure> prak: Like I said, I have never tried opensched...
<Hobbsee> underdog5004: girls dont exist on the intarweb.  http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27
<Jucato> vge: hm.. ok.... :)
<prak> ok
<Lynoure> prak: http://opensched.sourceforge.net/ could help
<prak> Lynoure: ok
<prak> Lynoure: i just found out from the screenshot that opensched is not what i want anyway
<Henning3> Hi. Is it possible to use WPA2-PSK with Kubuntu 6.10? The WLAN-assistant does only understand WEP right now.
<Lynoure> prak: Tried planner yet?
<prak> no
<prak> i'm not sure how to open planner
<Jucato> !kplato
<ubotu> kplato: an integrated project management and planning tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.5.2-0ubuntu2.1 (edgy), package size 844 kB, installed size 2764 kB
<prak> Lynoure: installing planner right now
<prak> !planner
<ubotu> planner: project management application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.14.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 3044 kB, installed size 6716 kB
<pirothezero> Henning|afk:  do you live in cl?
<deathnote> hi i got a question of ssh.. how do i change the default port 22 to other ports ?
<deathnote> so that i open up a *secret* port for outside world to ssh in
<deathnote> my port 22 works already
<underdog5004> deathnote, might wanna look at /etc/sshd_config
<deathnote> can i listen for more than 1 port?
<deathnote> what are the ports that i can use for ssh? i scare it comflict with other applcations... like i can't use 8080 ?
<underdog5004> there are so many I doubt you'll conflict with any...but give it a shot
<josh415> you can use any port you like, but look in /etc/services for ones to skip.
<underdog5004> thanks, josh415, I know next to nothing about ssh
<josh415> np
<josh415> you can use things in /etc/services commonly reserved for other apps, but you'll just be going against convention.
<Erunno> Don't take ports beneath/equal 1023 and some ports higher than that are also taken. Just take one in the 50000 range and you should be safe
<deathnote> ok...say i want to use port 30
<deathnote> do i need to put it into /etc/service ?
<deathnote> do i need to put it into /etc/services ?
<Erunno> Don't take ports from that range as it is reserved by the IANA(?) guys
<kristjan_> how do I configure swappiness?
<Erunno> Here's a list with commonly used ports: http://www.iana.org/assignments/port-numbers
<Erunno> kristjan: Do you mean the swap file ?
<deathnote> ok if i want to use port 30
<deathnote> for ssh
<deathnote> i must add a line in /etc/services ?
<deathnote> and when will it take effect? after reboot?
<josh415> no, you don't have to edit /etc/services.
<josh415> it'll take effect when you start sshd.
<josh415> there's little benefit in using port 30 though.
<deathnote> oh
<deathnote> what's the ssh command to ssh using a specific port ?
<josh415> if you don't want to use 22, use something more obscure like something very high.
<deathnote> oic
<deathnote> let me see..
<josh415> ssh -p
<josh415> good luck.
<kristjan_> Erunno: yes swap file, it used too much with ext3 file system
<kristjan_> Erunno: swap went rarely into use with reiserfs
<Erunno> kristjan: What do you want to change anyway ?
<kristjan_> Erunno: I want system to use less swap
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<saree> how come i cant identify my self?
<underdog5004> whoa...netsplit
<Henning3> Hi. Is it possible to use WPA2-PSK with Kubuntu 6.10? The WLAN-assistant does only understand WEP right now.
<sigmoun> salut
<_eMaX_> re
<_eMaX_> after apt-get upgrade he tries to update-initramfs. Yet he does that on a initrd which I don't want him to update (it doesn't even exist). Where is configured which rd he is going to udpate?
<deathnote> hi
<deathnote> where is trash:/ ?
<deathnote> i couldn't find it
<_eMaX_> it is nowhere here.
<deathnote> where is the directory?
<dwidmann> deathnote: it's a KIO-Slave
<deathnote> i wanna clear the thrash from a console
<deathnote> what's the path for it?
<deathnote> *trash
<dwidmann> That is the path, it points to a real directory, let me see where it was ....
<deathnote> real directory...where where?
<dwidmann> shouldn't be a problem if all you want to do is clear it, but you can only access the metadata &c from konqueror
<dwidmann> ~/.local/share/Trash/
<dwidmann> I think
<deathnote> AHHHHHHHHHHHh gd
<deathnote> thanks
<dwidmann> no problem
<deathnote> i don't like it to act like a recycle bin in windows
<benjamin_> hi all, is there a text2speech software that reads highligted text anywere on the desktop?
<dwidmann> deathnote: well, it is sometimes kinda handy to be able to restore stuff you didn't want to delete
<dwidmann> Saved my butt too many times ...
<deathnote> i don't really use konqueror.. use console most of the time
<dwidmann> benjamin_: I remember having played with one once, but I can't for the life of me remember what it was called
<cpk1> i think its ktts
<chavo> yeah it's ktts
<cpk1> K Text To Speech, dunno if it reads highlighted stuff from the desktop, you would have to play around with it I suppose
<benjamin_> yes thanks: http://accessibility.kde.org/developer/kttsd/
<Jucato> !kttsd
<ubotu> kttsd: a Text-to-Speech system for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1925 kB, installed size 3940 kB
<dwidmann> deathnote: I use konqueror quite a bit - see this screenshot for the reason (best of both worlds?) http://images.xnowherex.net/konq-shot.jpg.... I also have a shortcut to bringing that up assigned to the '`' key :)
<cpk1> dwidmann: how do you do that?
<dwidmann> I know in Kubuntu it's kind of buried. I had to "uncripple" Konqueror to get it back in the menu, anyhow, bring up the "configure -> shortcuts" first
<Jucato> how do you do what?
<cpk1> tie in a terminal to konq
<dwidmann> Set :"show terminal emulator" to a decent shortcut, then press it
<Jucato> it's F8 by default
<dwidmann> Is it?
<dwidmann> maybe that's why I changed it ... I always hated the F keys
<cpk1> yeah
<Jucato> yep. unless, by some unknown and mysterious cosmic force, it was changed in Kubuntu
<cpk1> it is
<cpk1> cool
<cpk1> that is awesome
<Jucato> F4 opens up Konsole in a separate window
<cpk1> it is so much easier navigating with cd
<Jucato> but in the same directory
<cpk1> but I like using the gui for some stuff
<dwidmann> :) Like I said, best of both worlds hehehe
<cpk1> wait, it doesnt sync up with the gui though?
<Jucato> nope
<dwidmann> It does
<Jucato> only one way sync
<dwidmann> to some extent anyway
<dwidmann> Well, the GUI doesn't sync with the Konsole
<cpk1> bah
<Jucato> which was his question :D
<dwidmann> it does the other way around though
<dwidmann> I think Kate is the same way
<cpk1> boo it would be so much cooler if it synced with konsole
<Jucato> although in Kate, you don't navigate through folders
<Jucato> much
<dwidmann> Indeed
<cpk1> but it still is nifty
<cpk1> well I learned something tonight =D
<Jucato> take notes... there are still lots to learn :)
<Jucato> I'm not finished either :D
<dwidmann> Is anyone ever? I think not
<Jucato> well, dead people are done learning :)
<cpk1> well that's a fun little thing, I might need to work it into my current setup
<cpk1> I noticed that konq doesnt seem to like to be open forever though
* Jucato has konq opened forever
<Jucato> until I shutdown, that is
<cpk1> mine started to go all crazy when I had it opened for about a week
<cpk1> I returned its sanity by closing it and then starting it again
<_eMaX_> in apt-get upgrade I see some packages which were held back. How can I install them?
<cpk1> aptitude dist-upgrade
<Jucato> or apt-get dist-upgrade
<dwidmann> I've not got it open forever, but I have several copies preloaded .... so at least it opens instantly
<cpk1> I'm an aptitude evangelisist =P
<_eMaX_> cpk1: Jucato: thanks
<underdog5004> synaptic ftw!
<Jucato> cpk1: I'm an aptitude user. but in some cases apt-get might be more advisable, unless you know the proper aptitude switches
<Jucato> like -R
<underdog5004> except when you're in a CLI only environment
<_eMaX_> ne1 here has beryl working on an ati card? I get no window borders when I chose beryl as window manager
<cpk1> I prefer -r Jucato =P
<Jucato> _eMaX_: install aquamarine and choose it as your window decoration
<_eMaX_> wow
<Zyrkon> try beryl-manager
<Jucato> cpk1: I prefer the capital :P
<_eMaX_> Jucato: among the exactly 47237521prescriptions I've tried from the net, this is a new one :)
<cpk1> the thing that I really love about aptitude is purge ~C
<Zyrkon> and switch on the "force nvidia"-switch within it, if you are running nvidia
<Jucato> _eMaX_: which one?
<_eMaX_> Zyrkon: as I said I'm using ati
<Zyrkon> else one of the other forces, so it's running smoth
<_eMaX_> Jucato: using aquamarine
<Jucato> _eMaX_: it's worth a try. it's rumored to work better on KDE than emerald
<_eMaX_> beryl just crashes and falls back to kwin.
<_eMaX_> If I tell him to stay with himself, as I said, no window borders
* dwidmann waits inpatiently for KDE4's dreamed of compositing features
<Jucato> _eMaX_: if Beryl crashes, the problem might be deeper though
<Jucato> cpk1: I'm afraid I don't know the ~C switch
<_eMaX_> ok I'll give Jucato's idea using aquamarine another go, then I'll ditch it for the moment :)
<cpk1> Jucato: ~C is all packages that were uninstalled but not purged
<dwidmann> :O
<shriphani> has anyone successfully run an ipod video with kubuntu
<cpk1> so purge ~C is a great way of cleaning out clutter
<dwidmann> ~C sounds handy
<_eMaX_> first I'm getting a new kernel image here, then I'll install aquamarine
* Jucato uses purge --purge-unused....
<_eMaX_> Jucato: did you create a new /usr/bin/start-whatever.sh to preload Xgl or did you stay with the default X?
<cpk1> there's a purge-unused?
<cpk1> >>
<cpk1> << aptitude is alot more complex then people give it credit for
<Jucato> cpk1: yes. it seems that '~' is used to mean that the word/letter after it will be used as a search pattern
<`Z`> poy
<Jucato> _eMaX_: I forgot. I just followed the Beryl wiki
<_eMaX_> ok
<Jucato> _eMaX_: oh, and I'm on nvidia... sorry
<_eMaX_> hrmpf
<Jucato> cpk1: that's --purge-unused
<shriphani> well can we sync videos to ipods using amarok ?
<Jucato> cpk1: did you also know that aptitude keeps it's own, human-readable log of any and all actions?
<cpk1> Jucato: I knew it "remembered" didnt know there was a readable log for it
<Jucato> cpk1: check /var/log/aptitude
<_eMaX_> and just yesterday I found out that I figure near the top, if not right at the top of list of the most stupid people on this planed in that I for one year was using my laptop at 800 MHz only, as linux wasn't able to scale it up to 2.1 GHz because I had not set it to "High Speed" in the bios.
<cpk1> I'm telling you it irks me when I see all these people and walkthroughs saying to use apt-get when aptitude has a lot more capabilities
<cpk1> rofl
<Jucato> cpk1: there's one "catch" to that aptitude remember metapackages and dependencies
<Jucato> you always have to run update before install... otherwise the "magic" doesn't work
<Jucato> also, sometimes, the "magic" doesn't work at all
<_eMaX_> brb
<shriphani> Jucato: have you synced videos using amarok
<cpk1> Jucato: eh? I have noticed that when I remove a metapackage thats all that gets removed...
<Jucato> shriphani: I don't have an ipod or a portable player. sorry
<shriphani> oh
<Jucato> cpk1: you can try next time. specially if there's a long gap between when you installed and when you will remove
<shriphani> cuz i again have to go and get a gtk based app for it
<cpk1> shriphani: amarok doesnt put videos in the collection manager so not sure how that would work, also I think you would need svn amarok since they just now started implementing video
<shriphani> oh
<cpk1> it might not have even made it to svn yet
<shriphani> so i need to compile amarok i suppose
<Jucato> shriphani: try #amarok for more detailed questions/answers
<cpk1> read the changelog and see if its in there or not yet
<shriphani> ok thx
<julle> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Demonseed> Hey, do you guys reccoment installing kubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu or KDE packages hand selected?
<Demonseed> reccomend*
<goban> hi, in all KDE apps i get an error saying "cannot talk to klauncher" whenever i try to do anything external (im in ubuntu)
<yves_> Bonjour
<goban> any ideas how to fix?
<Demonseed> Sorry goban, nah.
<Demonseed> Try #KDE.
<yves_> Hi, i m new in linux :)
<yves_> I need more help :)
<`Z`> tell me want do you want to know ^^
<`Z`> ( in basic english please, i'm french so =) )
<underdog5004> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<`Z`> underdog5004, i know that oO
<Jucato> goban: can you check if kdelibs4c2a is installed?
<Demonseed> cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc
<`Z`> but, a french isn
<Stratr3kf> !request dogsex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about request dogsex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Stratr3kf> !file dogsex
<ubotu> file: Determines file type using "magic" numbers. In component main, is standard. Version 4.17-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 30 kB, installed size 100 kB
<`Z`> allow to be on a english chan ?
<Demonseed> !request cDc
<Jucato> Demonseed: please stop that
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about request cdc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Stratr3kf> !file beast
<Demonseed> !request god
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about request god - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Demonseed> !request STFU KTHX
<Stratr3kf> !request god sex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about request god sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Demonseed> d
<Demonseed> s
<Demonseed> ccccccccccDDDDDDDDDDDDDDcccccccccccccccccc
<Stratr3kf> wrong chan?
<Demonseed> !request lulz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about request lulz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Stratr3kf> cccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Stratr3kf> wjays that
<Demonseed> ccccccccccDDDDDDDDDDDDDDccccccccccccccc
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@125-238-57-92.broadband-telecom.global-gateway.net.nz]  by Jucato
<Demonseed> cDc
<Demonseed> cDc
<Demonseed> cDc
<Demonseed> sdds
<Demonseed> asd
<Demonseed> ads
<Demonseed> dsa
<Demonseed> asd
<Demonseed> as
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@tejava.dreamhost.com]  by Jucato
<waylandbill> bring down the hammer Jucato. :-)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
<Jucato> goban: did you check if kdelibs4c2a is installed?
<OracleGD> My, that was interesting. I'm out.
<_eMaX_> Jucato: you rock
<goban> Jucato: IT IS NOW :)
<goban> oops caps loc sorry
<Jucato> heh...
<Jucato> goban: no more errors?
<goban> kio (KMimeType): WARNING: KServiceType::offers : servicetype ThumbCreator not found
<Jucato> hmm.... new one eh...
<Angel[FR] > bonjour tlm ya des francais ici ?????????????
* Jucato scratches his head..
<Jucato> !fr | Angel[FR] 
<ubotu> Angel[FR] : Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<goban> ktorrent: ERROR: : couldn't create slave : Cannot talk to klauncher
<Jucato> ouch..
<Jucato> hm... ktorrent eh...
<goban> also note: konversation messes up alot too so its not just ktorrent
<Angel[FR] > merci ubotu mais je fais comment ? (j'ai install Linux ce matin lol)
<goban> i cant click on links for examble :(
<Angel[FR] > ah c'est bon merci il suffit de cliker
<Angel[FR] > merci beaucoup ++
<Jucato> goban: what happens when you click on links?
<Angel[FR] > bonjour !
<goban> konversation error: Cannot talk to klauncher
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> goban: can you check if klauncher is running. if not, please run it :)
<_eMaX_> Jucato: really. you really rock.
<_eMaX_> :)
<_eMaX_> that hint with aquamarine was excellent
<dplab> xchat#cybermohalla
<Jucato> oh kool
<goban> nope its not! hehe
<Jucato> goban: :D
<goban> klauncher: This program is not supposed to be started manually.
<goban> klauncher: It is started automatically by kdeinit.
<_eMaX_> oh it was even not that
<goban> thats ok right
<_eMaX_> it was the fact that I was just using fglrx and have now learned that I can use the open source ati driver
<_eMaX_> :)
<Jucato> _eMaX_: oh yeah... rumor has it that the open source ati driver is far better than the proprietary one
<goban> Jucato: its still not in running processes, how do i start it?
<goban> restart x?
<_eMaX_> What I wonder is there somewhere a consistent list of keystrokes for beryl? for example, I can ctrl+alt+left/right to change sides, yet I have not seen how to show the entire cube
<Jucato> goban: hm...
<Jucato> goban: try to run kdeinit?
<cpk1> restart kdm maybe?
<Jucato> cpk1: he's on Ubuntu
<cpk1> O.o
<Jucato> trying to make KTorrent and Konversation run on Ubuntu...
<Jucato> eventually he'll see the folly of his ways and switch to Kubuntu :D
<Jucato> j/k
<cpk1> =D
<_eMaX_> Jucato: what is the "Super" key referenced in the beryl settings manager?
<goban> kio (KService*): WARNING: Invalid Service : googleearth.desktop
<goban> kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<Jucato> goban: that's oke
<Jucato> ok*
<Jucato> _eMaX_: usually the Win key
<goban> good :)
<_eMaX_> damn and if I don't have a win key? :)
<Jucato> _eMaX_: not sure lol sorry
<_eMaX_> lol :) Thinkpads come w/o win key
<goban> ah NOW its there :) thanks lets see if it works
* Jucato crosses his fingers...
<Jucato> _eMaX_: I don't have a lappy... so...
<Jucato> and most of the laptops I've seen have win keys...
<goban> hurray! works Jucato!!!! :) realllyy slow though
<Jucato> well, at least it works :D
<Jucato> to get the full experience, please consider Kubuntu :D
<Jucato> j/k
<goban> yeah :)) hurray
<goban> Jucato: i just started using linux a few days ago, whats different in kubuntu
<goban> and will beryl still work? its amazing
<Jucato> goban: Kubuntu uses KDE
<Jucato> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Jucato> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<goban> will gnome-based applications still work?
<Jucato> yep. I have the GIMP and Firefox and GRAMPS here
<cpk1> and all the cool apps like amarok and konversation and kmail use QT libs =P
<waylandbill> goban: kubuntu will make you rich and a chick magnet if you use it. j/k.. KDE. :-)
<goban> hahah k ill install it tonite
<Jucato> goban: it all depends on really how much KDE vs GNOME apps you use, and which desktop you really prefer
<cpk1> the only place where you might start to notice a difference is if you have low memory and prefer gnome apps then you might not want to switch to kde since you will basically always have 2 libraries loaded which can be a lot for someone with almost no ram
<berker> Hi everybody
<berker> I need urgent help about the resulation..
<berker> everything was working fine, but i power on my computer and resulotion is 480*640 now...
<berker> I restarted it but doesn't work
<cpk1> berker: have you looked at xorg.conf?
<berker> everything is huge on the screen
<berker> xorg.conf?
<berker> How?
<Jucato> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<berker> I checked the system settings, its 480*640..
<berker> it was 1024 before
<berker> ok
<momal> What can burn files larger then 4gb on dual layer dvds? Seems k3b wont let me even after changing it to udf.. and nero for linux just freezes changing it to udf.
<cpk1> momal: k3b doesnt know its dual layer when you do disk info?
<berker> it says please enter the video cards bus identifier...
<berker> what is that?
<momal> cpk1: it says double layer and says it has 2 layers.. and I switch the size to 8.0gb from 4.4gb, but it says can't add files over 4gb when i try to add them >_<
<berker> ?
<henning> Hi. Could anyone please help me setting up a WPA2-PSK WLAN connection? I installed knetworkmanager, but it doesn't work.
<underdog5004> henning, I'm not sure, and I'm running low on sleep, but I think you need a specific module to use WPA2
<_eMaX_> Jucato: one other question (if I may) - if I am "turning the cube" (works here with the middle mouse key), I see that the upper and lower panes are just showing the beryl emerald. Is there a way to attach a desktop to these, too?
<underdog5004> make sure your card supports it
<underdog5004> _eMaX_, no, there is not
<henning> my card supports it, do I have to install a different driver?
<underdog5004> _eMaX_, you can put a different pic up there if you like
<underdog5004> henning, no idea, I just keep my network open, that way if the RIAA or MPAA come by, I can tell them I've got an open network, and anyone could have downloaded those songs and movies.
<_eMaX_> underdog5004: how that?
<henning> it shows my WLAN using WEP, but I don't use WEP, I use WPA2
<cpk1> rofl
<underdog5004> _eMaX_, somewhere under Beryl Manager
<henning> ah ok
<henning> thank you
<_eMaX_> underdog5004: I try to figure out how to a) get more than 4 workspaces and b) how to not see all minimized windows from all workspaces in my task bar
<berker> cpk1 -   What should i do?
<underdog5004> _eMaX_, just poke around, check beryl-project.com, or google around
<berker> everything is huge on the screen...
<_eMaX_> tnx
<cpk1> berker: do 'cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf' and pastebin the output
<cpk1> !pastebin | berker
<ubotu> berker: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<berker> ok
<berker> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7778/
<berker> Ok?
<berker> Can you see what is wrong?
<cpk1> yes, you only have 640x480 in your xorg
<cpk1> and i didnt think that ubuntu used modelines either...
<gioacchino> hello
<gioacchino> I have a big problem with samba
<berker> what should i do then?
<berker> but it was working fine this morning.
<gioacchino> I have share some folder in media/sda6/direcory
<cpk1> berker: do you only have one video card and monitor?
<berker> yes
<gioacchino> but when I try to open it tell me
<berker> Laptop
<gioacchino> "dir not exist"
<cpk1> then yeah sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is probably your best bet, your conf looks all messed up
<berker> I just switched off and watched a movie. Then i opened it again, resulotion dropped to 640
<gioacchino> help em please
<berker> hmm
<berker> ok
<berker> i will try to do but it askes me questions that i dont know
<berker> can i ask you the ones i dont know?
<cpk1> gioacchino: try to open it from the host or what?
<gioacchino> yes I try to open it from the ost
<gioacchino> *host
<cpk1> gioacchino: so cd /media/sda6/ doesnt work?
<gioacchino> when I go in the folder smb://server/Ale_Max_8GB
<berker> cpk1 -  it said  "debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process"
<gioacchino> <cpk1> gioacchino: so cd /media/sda6/ doesnt work?  It now work because I had change  with chown
<cpk1> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<gioacchino> sda6 not a cd but a fat32 partition
<cpk1> berker: do those commands that ubotu jost posted
<berker> not working, still says its locked
<gioacchino> initially sda6 not work because the owner was root
<gioacchino> but I had change it with chown and now my user is owner of sda6 and subfolder
<gioacchino> cpk1 pvt
<cpk1> so it sounds like it works now gioacchino
<gioacchino> yes  it work now with user gioacchino
<weedar> When browsing files to upload firefox also shows .files, can I prevent this somehow? They don't show on my other computer
<gioacchino> but konqueror crash whe I try to set option from konqueror
<gioacchino> cpk1 pvt
<cpk1> set what option?
<cpk1> samba doesnt automagically work
<gioacchino> set what option? I use root shell tu set option
<cpk1> [03:39:52]  <gioacchino> but konqueror crash whe I try to set option from konqueror
<gioacchino> because konqueror crash when I tray to modify option of a folder
<gioacchino> for all fokder
<berker> it crashed!
<berker> :(
<cpk1> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will probably work now then =P
<berker> What is video card's bus identifier??
<berker> it asks that
<cpk1> i'm assuming PCI:1:0:0 since thats what it said in your old xorg
<berker> ok
<SlimWickman> I was wondering why konqueror takes so long to look up websites?
<cpk1> because your internet is slow? I havent had any problems like that...
<berker> ok i did it cpk1
<berker> what should i do now...
<berker> restart?
<SlimWickman> no its fast
<cpk1> berker: no, log out and then press ctrl alt backspace
<berker> ok
<SlimWickman> I had slow dns lookup with firefox-ubuntu as well
<kezman> a program of a install manager
<kezman> ?
<kezman> please help
<comosicus> ned help with gaim mess?
<comosicus> i'm begginer in linux
<comosicus> 2 days of linux
<comosicus> i have a id in spain and gaim told me that the language is not suported for that id
<comosicus> what a can do?
<comosicus> somebody?!
<Skrot> What's your ID, and what protocol (msn, icq, etc) are you trying to use?
<comosicus> comosicus26 is my id and msn
<Skrot> comosicus: Would you mind trying it in kopete? Since I use kubuntu/KDE i'm not used to Gaim
<comosicus> i'm from romania
<Skrot> Kopete is KDE's instant-messaging client, and it supports lots of protocols, including MSN :)
<comosicus> where do i find it
<Skrot> You can download it using adept, or "sudo aptitude install kopete" in a terminal/konsole
<comosicus> k
<Skrot> comosicus: Are you using KDE (kubuntu) or Gnome (ubuntu) btw?
<comosicus> gnome
<Skrot> ah, then you should probably ask in #ubuntu -- they'll have a better idea about gaim than here
<bumzo> hi pple
<bumzo> jucato?
<bumzo> how do i instal a .deb file?
<comosicus> yes i see where i 'm now
<Skrot> sudo dpkg -i foobar.deb
<gioacchino> how to change permission on a fat32 partition ??
<yaccin> bumzo: rightclick on it and select isntall from the kubuntu package menu
<Skrot> gioacchino: Is it mounted by fstab and you want your user to have write-rights to it?
<bumzo> it gave me an error message
<Danker> Hi
<yaccin> what error message?
<busfahrer> Excuse me, what do I have to do so that Konquerer displays Umlauts (special German characters) in Filenames correctly? (and I dont want anything switched to German language)
<Danker> How to change screen resolution from command line?
<yaccin> busfahrer: install language-support-de
<busfahrer> yaccin: thanks
<bumzo> can i try from termnal?
<busfahrer> yaccin: will that switch any languages though? I just want the characters to get displayed correctly
<Skrot> bumzo: sudo dpkg -i foobar.deb from terminal
<yaccin> busfahrer: i dont think so
<gioacchino> <Skrot>  It is automount when I start computer
<gioacchino> <Skrot> I had only read exeutimng permission
<Skrot> I see
<gioacchino> <Skrot> I had only read exeutimng permissionbut no write
<gioacchino> but I can use root shell
<gioacchino> I try with chmod but not work..
<Skrot> There is one solution, you can "sudo nano /etc/fstab" and add "uid=1000" (or your users uid) under <options> for that partition
<ubuntu_> geogle
<Skrot> There's probably a better way, but that's the only one I'm aware of
<gioacchino> Skrot: how to paste contents of file ?
<gioacchino> Skrot: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7783/
<gioacchino> the device is sda6 it is fat 32
<Skrot> gioacchino:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7784/
<bumzo> lemmi try
<bumzo> (Reading database ... 81708 files and directories currently installed.)
<bumzo> Preparing to replace ymessenger 1.0.4_1 (using ym.deb) ...
<bumzo> Unpacking replacement ymessenger ...
<bumzo> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of ymessenger:
<bumzo>  ymessenger depends on libgdk-pixbuf2 (>= 0.13.0); however:
<Jucato> !pastebin  | bumzo
<ubotu> bumzo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bumzo>   Package libgdk-pixbuf2 is not installed.
<bumzo>  ymessenger depends on libglib1.2 (>= 1.2.0); however:
<bumzo>   Package libglib1.2 is not installed.
<gioacchino> Skrot:  Ihad modified it and now ?
<bumzo>  ymessenger depends on libgtk1.2 (>= 1.2.0); however:
<bumzo>   Package libgtk1.2 is not installed.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<bumzo>  ymessenger depends on libssl0.9.6; however:
<bumzo>   Package libssl0.9.6 is not installed.
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %-domain!*@*]  by Jucato
<bumzo>  ymessenger depends on xlibs (>> 3.3.6); however:
<bumzo>   Package xlibs is not installed.
<bumzo> dpkg: error processing ymessenger (--install):
<bumzo>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<bumzo> Errors were encountered while processing:
<bumzo>  ymessenger
<bumzo> what does that mean (am installing a .deb file
<gioacchino> Skrot: now ?
<Skrot> gioacchino: sudo umount /media/sda6 and sudo mount /media/sda6
<Skrot> Be carefull that you're not reading from /media/sda6 while you do it
<jack> hi, how can i by default set that if firestarter starts at dial out, that its window doesnt appear, onlyy the sys tray icon? and how can i set that i am not every session asked for the root password for firestarter?thanks
<Jucato> wth...
<gioacchino> Skrot:   drwxrwx---  6 gioacchino plugdev 16384 1970-01-01 01:00 sda6
<gioacchino> I can write
<Skrot> Isn't that what you wanted? :)
<gioacchino> Skrot: but samba not work ..
<Skrot> And samba used to work?
<gioacchino> when I go to smb://server/Ale_Max_8GB
<gioacchino> it tell me alemax8gb not exist..
<Skrot> hm
<gioacchino> for share it I had add in samba.conf
<berker> cpk1 ?
<berker> it works fine now, but i tried 10 different options from xorg
<Skrot> gioacchino: If uid=1000 screwed it up, remove it. I'm not sure what's going on with samba :>
<berker> Thank you very much for help
<waspius> hello..anyone know how i can setup my touchpad to be able to scroll and enable the tapping?
<gioacchino> Skrot: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7787/
<berker> one more question if you're not bored
<berker> :)
<berker> How can i play XviD files???
<Skrot> !codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<berker> I checked every forum i can
<Skrot> !xvid
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<berker> I couldn't find any packages
<gioacchino> Skrot: no but samba not work after uid
<Skrot> gioacchino: Okay, uid sets the disc only writable by you. Remove it, it's probably a bad way to do it anyway :>
<gioacchino> ok
<cpk1> berker: libxine-extracodecs should be all you need
<charles> salut
<Skrot> gioacchino: Can you find out which group has the gid 46?
<ratilius> hello all, i have a problem with my wireless lan connection, can sb help me?
<gioacchino> Skrot:  the group of fat32 partition ?
<berker> is it a code?
<Skrot> gioacchino: yes. cat /etc/group | grep 46
<cpk1> berker: 'sudo aptitude install libxine-extracodecs'
<gioacchino> Skrot: the group is plugdev
<Skrot> right
<ubuntu_> google
<ubuntu_> geogle
<gioacchino> root@server:/media# cat /etc/group | grep 46
<gioacchino> plugdev:x:46:haldaemon,gioacchino
<Skrot> Then you should probably have write-access to the partition?
<jack>  hi, how can i by default set that if firestarter starts at dial out, that its window doesnt appear, onlyy the sys tray icon? and how can i set that i am not every session asked for the root password for firestarter?thanks
<mefisto__> how long does it take before there is a response to a kde bug being posted?
<gioacchino> <Skrot> Then you should probably have write-access to the partition?  yes
<berker> Cpk1 - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7788/
<cpk1> berker: aptitude show libxine-extracodecs
<gioacchino_away> I go to dinner
<berker> Cpk1 - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7789/
<cpk1> berker: then you need to enable multiverse and universe
<cpk1> !repos | berker
<ubotu> berker: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<cpk1> !easysource | berker
<ubotu> berker: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<kezman> how i can see what video card i have?
<kezman> the command?
<waylandbill> kezman: lspci
<hw> kezman: you could use lspci
<Jucato> lspci | grep -i vga
<elbing> I've got a car. When I bought it I forgot to ask vendor about its engine, how could I look at it?
<berker> what should i do know
<berker> its main restricted as before
<berker> nothing changed
<berker> cpk1 - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7792/
<berker> ??
<gioacchino> Skrot: can you trasfer to me your samba .conf ?
<A-L-A-R-M>  hello. does the deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main restricted universe multiverse (repo) include also deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main restricted . or they are 2 completely different things ?
<A-L-A-R-M> i mean, would the 'restricted' exclude some packages ?
<Jucato> A-L-A-R-M: the "deb" repository holds the binary/installable packages, while the "deb-src" repository holds the source code for those packages
<A-L-A-R-M> i know that.
<A-L-A-R-M> ohh sorry copied 2 wrong things
<A-L-A-R-M> i meant . also deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main r
<A-L-A-R-M> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main restricted
<berker> Elbing - I cant write to you i'm not registered
<A-L-A-R-M> if the first repo includes the second
<elbing> ah ok
<berker> i'm trying to install XviD codecs
<elbing> you can read?
<elbing> err can you read me?
<berker> yes i can
<elbing> ok :p
<elbing> in somewhere of your linux one aptitude or more are running, kill them
<A-L-A-R-M> for example i got: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main restricted universe multiverse , and deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main restricted . and i dont know whats the difference .
<A-L-A-R-M> if the first repo includes more packages, or the second does .
<Jucato> A-L-A-R-M: the second is a duplicate of the first one (main and restricted)
<Jucato> A-L-A-R-M: each repository (edgy, edgy-security, edgy-updates, edgy-backports) is divided into 4 components: main, restricted, universe, and multiverse
<berker> Elbing - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7793/
<A-L-A-R-M> i dont have both in the sources.list i just want to create a complete repo actually. so iam trying to compine them somehow. but dont know what to remove from my sources.list file and what to leave like that
<yaccin> A-L-A-R-M: first one should be enough, you dont need the last one
<yaccin> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<berker> which one?
<Jucato> A-L-A-R-M: "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main restricted universe multiverse" means that you have access to all 4 of those components of the edgy-security repository.
<waspius> anyone know how i can see my external harddrive and my windows partition?
<Jucato> A-L-A-R-M: "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main restricted" means you only have access to 2 components of the edgy-security repository: main and restricted
<A-L-A-R-M> so if i would write. deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main restricted universe multiverse , would include the packages of deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main restricted
<Jucato> A-L-A-R-M: definitely
<A-L-A-R-M> got it. okie. thank you a lot
<elbing> berker, you have adept opened. You need close it before run aptitude or your package db will be locked
<elbing> pid 5139
<berker> ok
<A-L-A-R-M> why wouldnt be the multiverse not needed ?
<yaccin> wouldnt not o.O
<berker> elbing - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7794/
<berker> That happened, i can't play XviD files..
<Jucato> yaccin: I think he misinterpreted your "you don't need the last one" statement earlier
<A-L-A-R-M> and a last question. writing two lines. deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy multiverse  and deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy universe, would be the same (normaly as writing) deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy multiverse universe . or i got it wrong
<yaccin> berker: libxine-extracodecs are for mp3 playback
<yaccin> divx is in w32-codecs
<yaccin> !w32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yaccin> !w32-codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32-codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yaccin> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<yaccin> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> yaccin: divx is in libxine-extracodecs
<Jucato> yaccin: and libxine-extracodecs is not for mp3 only
<yaccin> o.O
<yaccin> okeee
<berker> so what should i do?
<elbing> berker, maybe http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy will solve all your problems during two months ;)
<Jucato> it also installs the codecs that lets you play MPEG, AVI, and AAC
<elbing> (including XviD)
<berker> I searched from Adept for extra codecs but there is nothing
<yaccin> No candidate version found for libxine-extracodecs
<yaccin> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<yaccin> thats why ^^
<yaccin> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<yaccin> hm
<berker> so how can i install it
<yaccin> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1118 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<elbing> well I can't remember exactly what packages but ubotu says you much better than me about issues in multimedia world
<yaccin> berker: enable multiverse repo
<berker> how?
<Jucato> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<elbing> I've got xine, gstreamer, mplayer and other midi programs for me and I've got no troubles viewing all video formats (except apple that needs more time)
<berker> its main restricted
<elbing> uncomment multiverse  in your sources.list
<elbing> in hbuntuguide.org as I said you, you can find explanation about how to add repos
<elbing> (and what repos)
<elbing> s/hbuntuguide/ubuntuguide
<Eyeless> is there a way to force konqueror to always default to the treeview-viewmode?
<berker> i did it mate, nothing changed, i read the website you sent me and did what it says
<Jucato> Eyeless: switch to treeview mode, then Settings -> Save View Profile
<mefisto__> is there a specific kubuntu form? Or is it all one forum for ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, etc?
<Eyeless> Jucato: i have already done thet, but it still ocasionaly shows those huge fugly "icon view" icons. When accessing a thumbdrive for example
<Jucato> oh...
<mefisto__> Eyeless: I have the answer to this. (I hated the default too)
<elbing> berker, after editing you sources.list you need to do aptitude update
<Eyeless> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Eyeless> mefisto__: its nice to see that im not alone :P
<A-L-A-R-M> what could that error be? gzip: stdin: not in gzip format Err http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/multiverse Sources   Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<mefisto__> Eyeless: in konq settings, go to file associations, and in inode > directory (embedding tab) move your preferred view to the top of the list
<A-L-A-R-M> while updating the list
<waylandbill> (EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727)
<waylandbill> what's that about and how to fix it?
<mefisto__> Eyeless: also do that in inode > system directory (assuming you want that)
<gioacchino> help help
<berker> it says could not open the lock file. Couldn't lock the list directory. Are you root? ...
<gioacchino> I have 2 big problem
<berker> Unbelivible  Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Eyeless> mefisto__: nice, ill go at it right away
<gioacchino> 1) konqueror crash when I try to modify option of folder
<gioacchino> 2)samba not work correct..
<crystufer2000> yo
<elbing> berker, sudo aptitude update :p
<gioacchino> I try to reinstall koqueror
<gioacchino> but it not resolve problem
<mefisto__> gioacchino: do you have another user to log in to? try it as different user
<berker> it still not installing lixine extra codecs...
<berker> libxine
<gioacchino> mefisto__:  no I ha donly gioacchino user
<mefisto__> gioacchino: make a new user (sudo adduser USERNAME), then log in to it and try
<gioacchino> and now ?
<gioacchino> ok
<berker> anyway, thanks for the help. I don't think i could do this...
<crystufer2000_> Yay! My system works great!
<crystufer2000_> Anyone know a linux analog to auto-gordion-knot?
<gioacchino> mefisto__:   it work with test user!
<mefisto__> gioacchino: that tells you there is something wrong with your user settings.
<mefisto__> gioacchino: does samba work too?
<gioacchino> mefisto__:   I try
<crystufer2000_> I want to be able to convert and encode video. Does anyone know if there is a good analog to auto-gk in linux?
<ForgeAus> hey Jucato you there?
<ForgeAus> grrrr brb
<gioacchino> mefisto__:  now work
<gioacchino> mefisto__:   the computer  autorestart and now work samba and konqueror on user gioacchino but on user test not work communication with su
<cntb> !selinux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about selinux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gioacchino> mefisto__:  now delete I the test user ?
<cntb> Jucato: know how to enable selinux ? dmesg lists disabled on boot
<mefisto__> gioacchino: if your old user works and you don't need the new one, yes delete
<gioacchino> ok I try
<gioacchino> mefisto__:  why inb the new user su not work ?
<paolo>  Hi. where can i find an how-to compile a single kernel module (.ko) for a 2.6.17.xx kernel? thnks
<Eyeless> what do i need to to to get rarfiles working correctly with konqueror (so i can rightclick on them and select extract here)?
<paolo> ciao gioacchino
<paolo> ;)
<gioacchino> ciao paolo
<gioacchino> ma sei paolo di roma ?
<berker> are you there elbing?
<paolo> sono originario di roma, si
<gioacchino> ma ci conosciamo di presenza?
<Jucato> English in here please
<Lynoure> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<paolo> gioacchino: non conosco nessun gioacchino
<berker> I finally can see the packages on Adept
<paolo> sorry
<gioacchino> escuse Jucato
<gioacchino> ok
<berker> but when i request a install it says BREAK
<paolo> Jucato: sorry
<berker> also for GStreamer it says BREAK
<illinux> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<berker> what does it mean?
<paolo> Jucato: do u know where to find an how-to compile a 2.6.17.xx kernel module (.ko) ?
<Jucato> sorry, no
<gioacchino> mefisto__:  now smaba share but only with sd5 folder!
<gioacchino> mefisto__:  *sda5
<gioacchino> mefisto__:  the folder on sda6 not work...
<illinux> how do I copy paste in tty ( no GUI ) to take link from irssi to lynx
<mefisto__> gioacchino: sorry I know almost nothing about samba
<gioacchino> mefisto__:  it tell me the diectory nbot exist
<illinux> http
<gioacchino> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<illinux> also how to scroolback in tty irssi ?
<gioacchino> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<flake> in kde 3.5, can I make a panel with no drop-down arrow
<flake> oh duh
<flake> nevermind, it's in the options sorry
<Amos> I downloaded kubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso. How can I install Kubuntu OS on my computer?
<flake> isn't that the kubuntu OS ?
<berker> Guys anyone know what does it mean "BREAK (install)   on Adept package manager when you want to install something...
<n8k99> berker it means that if you install it your system will go boom
<Shadowtester> Amos try burning the ISO to a disk then booting off the ISO and then clicking on the install option
<berker> I still want to install...
<berker> How?
<n8k99> so adept keeps you from doing that berker
<Xemanth> Amos: do you know how to burn that .iso to cd-r ?
<berker> its libxine extra codecs...
<Jucato> berker: try doing it from the command line, using apt-get, to get more detailed error messages
<Amos> Nero?
<Xemanth> Amos: yeah, btw what hardware do you have? nvidia graphics ?
<Amos> Yes
<Xemanth> Amos: have you burned your disc yet ? :)
<Amos> no
<berker> Jucato -  can you help
<Xemanth> Amos: burn it to cd r
<berker> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7798/
<berker> if the package is broken, there is no way i can play XviD files?????
<Amos> How do I boot off the ISO?
<Jucato> berker: can you also pastebin your sources.list?
<Shadowtester> Amos or burn to DVD depending on which version of the ISO you downloaded the CD or DVD version
<Jucato> !iso | Amos
<ubotu> Amos: To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<Jucato> er sorry wrong
<berker> whats the code for it?
<Amos> CD
<Jucato> berker: the file is /etc/apt/sources.list
<cntb> is nvidia NV11 legacy or not ?
<cntb> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<berker> it says permission denied
<Jucato> berker: where?
<Jucato> berker: how are you trying to open it?
<berker> from konsole
<Jucato> berker: the files sources.list in the /etc/apt directory
<berker> ok
<Jucato> it's not a program
<Amos> Shadowtester, what I will need to do after the burning?
<berker> ok got it
<berker> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7800/
<M_Fatih> hi everybody
<Shadowtester> just leave the disk in the drive and restart your computer it will boot off the cd and then you will be running a live cd session of Kubuntu on the desktop there will get the option to install from there
<berker> selamlar
<cntb> how do I find out the 0x00xx code of nvidia card ? in lspci?
<Amos> OK, thanks.
<M_Fatih> some font's antialias broked after dpkg-reconfigure -all
<berker> Jucato -  is everything ok with the list?
<Jucato> berker: nope
<berker> whats wrong?
<Jucato> berker: when you added "multiverse", you deleted "main" and "restricted".
<M_Fatih> some font's antialias broked after dpkg-reconfigure -all, how can i fix this, i want to see antialiased for all my fonts
<Jucato> berker: lines 1 and 2
<berker> yes
<berker> what should i do?
<Jucato> berker: actually, you deleted *all* main and restricted
<Jucato> berker: put them all back.
<berker> ups...
<Jucato> berker: add them, don't replace
<Jucato> I mean, add them to the lines, don't delete multiverse
<berker> what should i wrote the lines?
<berker> first main restricted
<berker> second multiverse
<Jucato> berker: add "main" and "restricted" back on these lines, just beside "multiverse"
<berker> ?
<Jucato> yes
<Jucato> for example
<berker> ok
<Jucato> line 1: should be deb http://hk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted multiverse
<gioacchino> how to share a directory in a fat 32 partition ??
<berker> ok
<Jucato> berker: lines 1, 2, 6, 7, 29, 30
<Amos> Shadowtester, I am on Nero Express. Which burning type I need to choose?
<berker> ok
<flake> is there a good editor for gcc c++, html, css, etc
<Shadowtester> I am not a nero person I use discjuggler sorry
<Amos> Oh, OK, thanks.
<Shadowtester> dont use audio I think you need to use a data setting like I said not a nero person
<Amos> Data options: Data Disc, Bootable Data Disc, EFI Bootable Disc.
<Jucato> flake: Kate
<Amos> I think second option :S
<berker> Jucato - is it ok now?   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7804/
<Mena> Hi,
<Jucato> berker: no
<Jucato> berker: I already told you only which lines to change
<Mena> Jucato, Is there a way to make kubuntu work on another Pcs with my hard wich i installed kubuntu on ....but with GuI window
<Jucato> berker: <Jucato> berker: lines 1, 2, 6, 7, 29, 30
<Jucato> berker: now you removed "universe", which you shouldn't have
<berker> ok, i'll try again
<Mena> i mean that kubuntu dont open the desktop as normal using
<Jucato> berker: ok wait and follow instructions carefully
<Jucato> berker: lines 16 and 17: instead of "main restricted multiverse"  put "universe". then remove the '#' at the begining of the line
<Jucato> berker: lines 31 and 32  instead of "main restricted multiverse"  put "universe". then remove the '#' at the begining of the line
<Jucato> berker: change *only* those 4 lines
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<waylandbill> hey BluesKaj
<guiden> what should I do I want to install a tar.gz package and want it to be a part of the adept system?
<berker> Mate this lines are different here
<berker> line numbers doesn't match
<berker> i'll try to do it from beginning again
<Jucato> berker: wait
<Jucato> berker: # deb http://hk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted multiverse
<Jucato> berker: that one, replace "main restricted multiverse" with "universe" and remove the # at the beginning of the line
<Jucato> berker: # deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted multiverse
<Jucato> do the same for that line
<ForgeAus> Jucato remember you told me to try startx?
<ForgeAus> and tell you the error?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: yes
<ForgeAus> there was no error
<ForgeAus> it ran
<berker> Jucato - is it ok now? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7808/
<Jucato> ForgeAus: so it just doesn't run if  straight from a boot?
<ForgeAus> a little less work than password, sudo password kdm
<ForgeAus> yes thats correct
<berker> ?
* Jucato sighs...
<berker> :(
<Jucato> it's a bit better now.. but you didn't follow my instructions, again
<ForgeAus> Jucato tell him which part
<berker> i followed but the line numbers are different because of the ubuntu paste i think
<Jucato> berker: ok let's just do it this way... I'll give you a correct copy instead
<Jucato> berker: I gave you which specific lines already above
<vamp898> i tried to install UltraStar-ng-0.1.1 and while ./configure this message came up
<Jucato> I pasted the exact lines..
<vamp898> checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp
<vamp898> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<vamp898> See `config.log' for more details.
<Jucato> !pastebin | vamp898
<ubotu> vamp898: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ForgeAus> sanity check?
<Jucato> vamp898: install "build-essential"
<ForgeAus> your Cpp went insane?
<Jucato> berker: hold on ok
<berker> ok
<berker> thanks mate
<vamp898> i dont know :(
<ForgeAus> I was kidding
<vamp898> i know^^
<vamp898> maybe
<vamp898> dont we all are a little bit insane?
<vamp898> should i upload the config.log?
<Jucato> [22:08]  <Jucato> vamp898: install "build-essential"
<Jucato> the build-essential package
<nils__> ok
<vamp898> ill try it
<vamp898> thx
<Jucato> berker: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7810/
<vamp898> hes on downloading
<berker> damn it, it says the file could not be written
<berker> how can i get a write access to file
<Jucato> berker: how have you been changing your repositories earlier?
<gioacchino> how to format a fat32 partition in ext3 ?
<gioacchino> eith shell ?
<gioacchino> *with shell
<Jucato> berker: Alt+F2, enter this command: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Amos> mmm... How can I install a language support on Kubuntu?
<berker> from adept package manager
<vamp898> when he wants cairo, what to install? when i type Cairo in Adept many packages came up
<tominglis> hi, i have just installed a new intel 3945abg mini pci express card in my laptop, does anyone know how to install it in ubuntu? do i need to 'modprobe' something? i thought it would just detect it automagically?
<Jucato> vamp898: what does it specifically say? the one line error
<vamp898> configure: error: This game connot be build without cairo >= 1.2
<berker> ok, i saved and quit
<Jucato> vamp898: libcairo2-dev
<berker> i really have to learn some codes
<vamp898> thx
<berker> ok, what should i do now?
<Jucato> berker: now, in Adept, Fetch Updates and then try installing libxine-extracodecs
<berker> to install extra codeds
<berker> ok
<Jucato> berker: you don't really need to learn code, you just have to follow instructions
<Mena> Hey how to add bootaple splash screen
<berker> it says BREAK (install)
<berker> con not install
<Jucato> berker: did you click on Fetch Updates first?
<berker> yes
<Jucato> berker: ok let's do this in the command line. close Adept. in konsole, type "sudo apt-get update"
<berker> wait
<berker> i think its loading
<Jucato> berker: then, after that "sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs"
<berker> yeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!11
<ScarFreewill> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<berker> Mate how can i thank you for your passion...
<berker> Thank you very much!!!
<ScarFreewill> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<berker> :)))))))))99
<Mena> !bootaplsplashscreen
<Jucato> Mena?
<ScarFreewill> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<ScarFreewill> !info konversation
<ubotu> konversation: user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 5027 kB, installed size 12988 kB
<Mena> HOw to add a one
<Mena> bootsplashscreen
<berker> Jucato - Thanks alot.............
<Jucato> Mena: on Kubuntu? not so easy...
<Jucato> !usplash | Mena
<ubotu> Mena: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Jucato> berker: you're welcome
<berker> :)
<LycanNyc-work> http://rafb.net/p/j2hqg440.html
<berker> you're the man!
<flake> Error. INTLTOOLIZE=intltoolize not found
<parkerw207> Hey guys just thought i would come in to report a bug in the new development kubuntu
<Mena> I tried befor but i will try again :F
<flake> when running ./autogen.sh
<berker> Thanks again again and again...... many many...
<Jucato> parkerw207: #ubuntu+1
<parkerw207> thanks
<vamp898> configure: error: This game connot be build without alsa
<berker> See you later mate...
<vamp898> i installed alsa-base
<vamp898> i try to install alsa-source
<Jucato> flake: try to install intltool
<Jucato> vamp898: yeah try that
<eilker> i wanna replace all icons and all themes of ubuntu with my icons and themes, how can i do it ? any experience ?_
<Jucato> !changethemes | eilker
<ubotu> eilker: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<vamp898> configure: error: This game connot be build without alsa
<vamp898> damm
<eilker> hi and thanx jucato :D
<Jucato> vamp898: try libasound2-dev
<flake> thanks
<vamp898> kk thx
<Jucato> vamp898: here's a hint when configure complains about some missing part. look for the -dev package for that part. like earlier for cairo, look for the cairo headers or development files package (libcairo2-dev)
<intelikey> is there an easy way to list only one process by it's pid ?
<Jucato> vamp898: in this case, the package description is "ALSA library development files" (libasound2-dev)
<eilker> jucato: i wanna create a modified ubuntu ,this may be a new iso, or a package in repo's to change all icons and themes of kubuntu, is it possible ?
<gioacchino> how to make a fat32 partition ina  ext3 partition ?
<intelikey> ah this will work.   ps -A x | grep ^<pid>
<Jucato> eilker: probably, but  definitely not easy. as you have to remaster the ISO, make Ubuntu .deb packages, etc
<gioacchino> !-it
<ubotu> it aliases: italian, italiano - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 01:16:52
<gioacchino> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<intelikey> gioacchino mke2fs -cj /dev/hda1     where hda1 is an example.
<eilker> is there a channel for kubuntu developers ?
<gioacchino> thanks
<gioacchino> intelikey: not work...
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu-dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu-dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !development
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about development - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LycanNyc-work> anyone knows how to setup the kicker or the kickoff ?
<Mena_> kde-devel
<Jucato> eilker: #ubuntu-devel
<gioacchino> intelikey:  it tell this isn't a special block device
<Jucato> Mena_: no
<Mena_> ok
<eilker> thanx
<Mena_> Sorry
<Jucato> eilker: ubuntu-devel would know more about remastering the CD's
<gioacchino> intelikey: mke2fs -cj media/sda6
<intelikey> gioacchino use the correct device address and it will work.      also you will have to do that as "root"     see the wiki on   !sudo
<intelikey> gioacchino there are no device nodes in /media/ !
<flake> can i be sure when I make a binary distribution for users that they wont need to install libxml, libpcre, or any other 'runtimes' to support my app?
<intelikey> !sudo | gioacchino
<ubotu> gioacchino: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<intelikey> gioacchino     you can use       fdisk -l        to list partitions.      run that as root also.
<intelikey> repost.     gioacchino  mke2fs -cj /dev/hda1     where hda1 is an example.  <<< what about that is so hard to understand ?
<Am0s> :|
<guiden> Does linux people have rar share?
<intelikey> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<MuJ> rar is evil
<Am0s> I rebooted the system and it ran the DR DOS
<vamp898> why games dont bring there own lib? On Windows they do it too
<Am0s> I'm not understand how to install it on DR DOS
<guiden> the think is that it's great to have a pure original rar share, you can acces the biggest dump hubs on dc!
<guiden> thing
<Dr_willis> vamp898,  some consider that a bad thing...
<Dr_willis> vamp898,  package management under linux has a whole different philisoply.
<intelikey> how to read one line at a time from a file ?
<ScarFreewill> does any one know what a good sftp windows client is?
<ScarFreewill> i know this is not the place..
<Dr_willis> winscp  for windows is very nice
<Dr_willis> i use it all the time
<ScarFreewill> ok thx Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> one of the top 10 things 'must install' on a new windows install. :)
<n8k99> is firefox really a lightweight browser?
<Dr_willis> theres some lighter variantions/versions/spinoffs of firefox I guess...
<Dr_willis> so define 'liteweight' :)
<Am0s> I'm not understand how to install it on DR DOS
* n8k99 is feeling rather philosophical
<Am0s> =\
<Dr_willis> Am0s,  clarify what the heck you are doing.
<n8k99> just noticed in adept firefox is labelled as a lightweight browser based upon mozilla
<Am0s> I am trying to install Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> n8k99,  compared to mozilla its lighter.
<Jucato> yeah, what Dr_willis said
<vamp898> why pastebin.com lag?
<vamp898> i cant upload anything
<parkerw207> how do you install a distro on an external hard drive and actually use it ?
<Dr_willis> vamp898,  its a very used and abused site
<Am0s> ?
<vamp898> do you know any other site
<vamp898> ?
<Dr_willis> parkerw207,  id check the wiki/forums - i hear its doable.. but there may be some issues to watch out for.
<Dr_willis> google.com 'pastebin'
<Dr_willis> lots of sites
<parkerw207> thaks
<parkerw207> thanks**
<jay> if i want to export a variable so that alllll the system can access it, which file do I export it in?
<n8k99> Dr_willis: thanks, it was sort of a rhetorical uestion anyways
<vamp898> can anyone help with this?
<vamp898> http://pastebin.ca/374351
<Jucato> n8k99: rhetorics, like sarcasm, are hard to detect online :D
<Am0s> How do I install Kubuntu on DR DOS after rebooting the system?
<Dr_willis> jay,  all users - /etc/bashrc perhaps.
<Dr_willis> Am0s,  you system SHOULD boot the cd.. but if you got some oddball pc that has DR-DOS installed... well thats.. odd..
<n8k99> Jucato: yes, i know, sorry about the confusion
<Dr_willis> Am0s,  what brand PC ya got?
<Jucato> vamp898: you don't run "sudo make"
<Jucato> vamp898: only "make"
<vamp898> kk
<Mena_> What is the best clear font and look nice
<vamp898> the same error
<Am0s> mm
<Dr_willis> work time for me.. byee....
<Jucato> vamp898: you also don't use the --with- in make
<Jucato> vamp898: just plain "make"
<Am0s> How do I boot the CD? =\
<vge> Am0s: press the CD icon in the desctop with mouse2 and choose eject
<vamp898> now this
<vamp898> http://pastebin.ca/374353
<Jucato> sorry, now I don't know that
<vamp898> i treid sudo make again and now hes doing anything
<Am0s> Arg... Restart
<Jucato> vamp898: like I said, don't use "sudo make"
<flake> su to root gives me authentication error - it is a clean install of 6.10 btw,  but sudo works fine
<Jucato> flake: root user is disabled
<Jucato> you won't be able to use su normally
<Darkkish> Jucato i did a ./configure --prefix=/usr
<MuJ> this is default behaviour in *buntu
<flake> how do I enable it, it wont let me do a su -c "make install"
<Darkkish> and then tried ./configure && make
<Darkkish> and it didn't work
<Darkkish> PM me for how to fix it if you would be so kind, i g2g
<Jucato> flake: use "sudo make install"
<Darkkish> it completelytuy compiled
<vamp898> damm now this
<vamp898> http://pastebin.ca/374356
<Darkkish> oh
<Darkkish> thanks
<Darkkish> awesome <3
<flake> maybe I need to restart X..
<Jucato> flake: why?
<Jucato> vamp898: sorry, I really don't know what to tell you at this point
<flake> not showing up in my kmenu and not launching when I type it
<flake> bluefish
<vamp898> thts kay, maybe someone else knows the problem
<Jucato> flake: you had to compile bluefish?
<flake> trying to do it the cvs way
<Jucato> ok...
<flake> and not showing up in my synatpic package manager
<Jucato> flake: of course it won't
<flake> nor is kdevelop
<flake> or anything else
<flake> codeblocks
<Jucato> er?
<flake> quanta is
<Jucato> !info bluefish
<Jucato> flake:  you just didn't have the proper repositorie enabled
<ubotu> bluefish: advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-1 (edgy), package size 1568 kB, installed size 6728 kB
<Jucato> flake: what happens when you type "bluefish" in Konsole?
<vamp898> maybe some whants to clean this problem from world
<vamp898> http://pastebin.ca/374356 thats the error
<flake> command not found
<Am0s> :{
<waylandbill> woo! finally got xgl up and running
<Jucato> flake: where did you install it to?
<vamp898> ah one quest
<guiden> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Am0s> I'm not understand. :|
<Am0s> !drdos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drdos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vamp898> i have a GeForce 4 MX 420 and i dont find a driver, does anyone knows a repo?
<intelikey> Am0s what about dr-DOS ?
<Jucato> vamp898: nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-legacy...
<flake> whatever the default directories were in the makefile ?
<Am0s> I was trying to install Kubuntu
<Am0s> and it was running DR-DOS
<Am0s> then I didn't know what to do
<Jucato> flake: it might not have installed properly... did you use a --prefix flag with ./configure?
<flake> no
<slyfox> Jucato: I never thought that I would start thinking about this. :-( I really need to have my phone synced with pc in my Real Estate business, but it seems impssible to do so on Linux. Thought of isntalling Vista instead begin to appear...
<Jucato> it should have installe in /usr then
<vamp898> i installed nvidia-glx and since then my X Server never started, i had to run Knoppix and copy them xorg.conf file
<flake> ah hah
<Jucato> slyfox: sorry can't help you much
<Jucato> vamp898: you need to install linux-restricted-modules for your kernel too
<flake> I installed Quanta, now my development folder is showing up on the kmenu plus bluefish which works
<Jucato> otherwise it won't work
<flake> see i should have restarted the x-server
<Am0s> intelikey?
<Jucato> flake: not really. the command line shouldn't be affected by X
<flake> kicker?
<Am0s> someone?
<flake> restart kicker then
<guiden> where do I get .ogg music files?
<Am0s> I was trying to install Kubuntu
<Am0s> and it was running DR-DOS
<Am0s> then I didn't know what to do
<vamp898> i copyd my acutal xorg.conf file to Desktop^^ sure is sure
<Am0s> ??
<_Johny> whot's the name of the bot?
<Am0s> :\
<_Johny> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Am0s> :|
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<_Johny> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %-domain!*@*]  by Jucato
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
<Am0s> someone knows?
<Tm_T> Jucato: Weird hat you got.
<Jucato> :)
<Am0s> everybody don't know?
<Mena_> Bye all thanks
<vamp898> hes downloading linux-image and that what you say before
<vamp898> and nvidia-glx
<vamp898> i hope this will work
<Jucato> vamp898: I said linux-restricted-modules
<Am0s> :[
<io_> hello! does anyone know why do I get this error when I try to run ADEPT:The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<intelikey> <Am0s> I was trying to install Kubuntu  + <Am0s> and it was running DR-DOS  <<<  sorry.   what was running  dr-dos ?
<Am0s> the computer
<Am0s> automatically
<intelikey> Am0s i know of nothing about any ubuntu installer that uses *DOS
<ubuntu_> lol
<Am0s> but users here said to burn a CD
<Am0s> of the .iso
<vamp898> yes, thats what i mead
<vamp898> *mean
<io_> hello! does anyone know why do I get this error when I try to run ADEPT:The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<vamp898> but this means the image
<vamp898> *needs
<intelikey> Am0s your computer had  dr-dos  installed  and you tried to install ubuntu along side your DOS installation ?      is that what you are describing ?
<Jucato> vamp898: installing a linux-image means you're installing a new kernel
<Am0s> mm
<Jucato> vamp898: install the linux-restricted-modules that matches your installed linux-image version
<Am0s> yes
<vamp898> yes
<vamp898> 2.6.17.10 and 2.6.17.11 is loading, i hope these are actual
* Jucato realized he still hasn't upgraded to the new kernel...
<Am0s> intelikey you know what I need to do for installing Kubuntu? :S
<vamp898> how to check the actual kernel version?
<ubuntu_> Love Windows the only legal virus!!!
<guiden> the guides for enabling dvd, mp3, flash and other formats are only written for ubuntu/gnome, what should I do with the kde programs that I use. For example, they describe how to fix the restriction on totem, and not caffiene
<Jucato> vamp898: uname -r
<Jucato> guiden: which guide?
<vamp898> vamp898@vamp898-desktop:~$ uname -r
<Jucato> !mp3 | guiden
<ubotu> guiden: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vamp898> 2.6.17-11-generic
<vamp898> vamp898@vamp898-desktop:~$
<guiden> this for example
<guiden> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<Jucato> guiden: the ones for mp3 and flash have Kubuntu instructions
<intelikey> Am0s yeah.  if you want a text based (expert install) get the 'alternate' install cd and boot it.    if you want a 'graphic' semi-automated install get the live CD and boot it.  the dvd has both methoods as i recall.
<guiden> ok
<Am0s> How do I boot it?
<Jucato> guiden: that link you gave doesn't even have Ubuntu/Kubuntu-specific instructions. it is general
<intelikey> Am0s also see !shipit if you can't dl + burn the iso image.
<Am0s> I burned it
<intelikey> Am0s the cd's are bootable.   as is the dvd
<vamp898> i tought the actual Kernel is 2.6.18 or 2.6.20, why on Ubuntu/Kubuntu only 2.6.17 is aviable?
<Am0s> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will not send Edgy (6.10) CDs, but only Dapper (6.06) CDs, as Dapper is a !LTS release.
<Jucato> vamp898: the latest stable kernel released is 2.6.20, but when edgy was being developed, there was only 2.6.17
<intelikey> Am0s if your cdrom drive or dvd-rom drive is not supported as a boot device in the BIOS you will have to change that in the BIOS settings.
<vamp898> is there any way to update to 2.6.20?
<Jucato> vamp898: only if you compile yourself
<vamp898> kk
<Am0s> :O
<vamp898> i tought maybe there is a way over apt (in SuSE Linux 10.0 you are allowed to update the kernel over YaST)
<Am0s> so I can't install Kubuntu? S:
<BluesKaj> check with the suse chat , theis is kubuntu
<Jucato> vamp898: only if SUSE makes the kernel available
<vamp898> ah k thx^^
<Jucato> vamp898: or are you saying you can compile the kernel from source using YaST?
<vamp898> no
<vamp898> you updatet, then you had to restart and thats all, but since SuSE 10.1 this is no longer working :D
<intelikey> Am0s there is also a way to do a network install.    i think.   but as unsupported as your system seems to be i'm not going to attempt to overcome that pebcak.
<Jucato> vamp898: that's only possible if SUSE packages the new kernel and makes it available. same is true for Kubuntu.
<vamp898> and where?
<Jucato> vamp898: it just so happens that they didn't package the latest kernel for Edgy
<Am0s> ok thanks intelikey =\
<vamp898> when comes the new Kubuntu
<vamp898> (quest over quest :D )
<Jucato> vamp898: using Adept or apt-get. you install new kernels just like you install any other package
<vamp898> after installing nvidia-glx, is the 3D Accleration atomatic aktive, or have i to do something else?
<Jucato> vamp898: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Jucato> then restart X
<vamp898> with the installation of nvidia-glx, apt atomatic removed nvidia-xconfig
<Jucato> vamp898: because nvidia-glx comes w/ its own xconfig
<vamp898> ah thx
<flake> when I run a simple opengl example and watching the nvidia xserver settings, the temp jumps from 79C up to 100C
<[KotG|Tanu] > where do u get a kernel > 2.6.11 from? Oo
<ubuntu_> alla ni som e h'\r inne kan suga min kuk
<[KotG|Tanu] > hooops
<[KotG|Tanu] > didnt scroll down >.<
<flake> I put some new themal compound on my cpu
<Jucato> [KotG|Tanu] : Edgy is using 2.6.17-10 and 2.6.17-11
<[KotG|Tanu] > huh?
<Am0s> :|
<[KotG|Tanu] > i have edgy and only running 2.6.11. default was 2.6.10...
<Jucato> [KotG|Tanu] : "uname -r" will give you your kernel version
<Tanuva> yep
<Tanuva> umm...
<Tanuva> i didnt think im blind, am i....
<Am0s> There is an option to install Kubuntu through Windows?
<Tanuva> wtf did I read there?!
<Jucato> you read 2.6.11
<Tanuva> Am0s: yes, theres a windows installer
<Tanuva> Jucato: yes, i did. but the truth is, that its 2.6.17-11...
<Am0s> Where I can find it?
<Tanuva> hmm
<Am0s> can I*
<Tanuva> Am0s: need to look it up, mom...
<Am0s> ?
<Tanuva> Am0s: theres a news article about it in the german "linux user", just found it. www.goodbye-microsoft.com
<Am0s> :O
<vamp898> now i have the driver nvidia :D
<vamp898> but Beryl hates me :D
<vamp898> why i have only Beryl 0.1.1 :( on Adept there isnt any newer version
<Am0s> blat, it is Debian and not Kubuntu :X
<Tanuva> sure its kubuntu...
<Tanuva> ive seen the screenshots :O
<Jucato> vamp898: ask the guys in #ubuntu-effects or #beryl
<Jucato> vamp898: but I used Beryl 2.0 last month, iirc
<Am0s> Didn't see the logo? :|
<Tanuva> Am0s: ah no, gave you the wrong url :D
<Tanuva> its wiki.ubuntu.com/install.exe
<vamp898> but the latest release is 0.1.4 _
<Am0s> ok
<Am0s> 10x
<Jucato> vamp898: oh I must be dreaming them. 0.2 or something I forgot
<vamp898> Beryl 2.0 that where great :D
<ForgeAus> lol
<ForgeAus> Beryl is ok but it isn't all that
<vamp898> i cant find aquamarine :(
<ForgeAus> Kwin will soon have some Beryl-like functionality
<ForgeAus> vamp its in settings somewhere
<ForgeAus> brb
<Jucato> vamp898: you need to install it first
<waylandbill> goodness. I /just/ got beryl to run without white screening or hard lockup
<vamp898> to install what first?
<vamp898> aquamarine?
<ForgeAus> settings -> appearacnes & themes
<ForgeAus> or if you like kcontrol
<Jucato> <vamp898> i cant find aquamarine :( <--- where can't you find it?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: huh?
<vamp898> on apt, i made my sources.list with source-o-matic with all options
<ForgeAus> um jucato the kmenu (addable one) settings...
<bbeck_> I would like to add a perl script to the boot process so reconfigure the network interfaces.  On previous versions of Ubuntu I would just add a symlink to rc2.d, that doesn't appear to work anymore.  Is there a way to get it to work?
<ForgeAus> its called beryl but its really aquamarine settings
<ForgeAus> not much in there tho
<Jucato> ForgeAus: aquamarine is a Beryl window decoration
<ForgeAus> just shadows and opacity
<ForgeAus> Jucato yeah but theres some settings for it in kcontrol
<Jucato> those are just KDE frontends to the Aquamarine settings, which he won't have if he doesn't install aquamarine
<vamp898> i hope KDE 4 comes soon
<vamp898> i tried KDE 3.80.2 svn :D but it was very bad
<Jucato> vamp898: you know why it's bad?
<larsivi> motu ppl : kvpnc don't work out of the box - something with kdesu
<Jucato> larsivi: motu people aren't here..
<vamp898> yes i know why its bad
<vamp898> beceause 3.80.2 :D
<vamp898> svn
<larsivi> Jucato: hmm, where would I find them?
<Jucato> vamp898: because it's a *developers'* snapshot, meant for people developing KDE 4 apps, not for end users
<cgg__> mh, i cant add anything to my amarok collection :/
<vamp898> i know
<Jucato> larsivi: #ubuntu-motu or in this case, #kubuntu-devel
<larsivi> Jucato: thanks
<vamp898> beryl-manager hangs on when i try to start, the last thing he says is: nvidia present and then *froze*
<vamp898> how to start/get XGL in Kubuntu? or AIGLX?
<vamp898> ah i found it
<guiden>   Linux
<Jucato> !jp
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<Jucato> :)
<Tm_T> I see only ??????
<Jucato> Tm_T: oh... unicode...
<Am0s> !il
<ubotu>         :
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<cgg__> hihi
<Tm_T> Jucato: Well, there's atleast 2 recoding from irc channel to my display. ;)
<_grayman> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<vamp898> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Tm_T> Jucato: No one listens ya.
<Jucato> :)
<waylandbill> those would be all well and good if I knew what those japanese characters meant. Not sure what that other lanquage was.
<_grayman> hebrew
<guiden> im not japanese :p
<guiden> My god, I can't get these mp3 flash dvd  restrictions to go away
<vamp898> on the XGL how to is this command
<vamp898> gksudo gedit /usr/bin/startxgl.sh
<vamp898> but this command is not working
<vamp898> vamp898@vamp898-desktop:~$ gksudo gedit /usr/bin/startxgl.sh
<vamp898> bash: gksudo: command not found
<apokryphos> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<vamp898> ah k^^
<Jucato> vamp898: use pastebin next time. this is the 2nd time I've told you
<vamp898> for this small things?
<jhutchins> Jucato: He pasted one line!
<Jucato> ah yeah lol
<jhutchins> Ok, two.
* Jucato rubs his eyes
<vamp898> i forgive you :D
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> you should
<waylandbill> lol
<apokryphos> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<apokryphos> there ;-)
<vamp898> i treid with kdesu and now hes loading and not doing anything
<waylandbill> don't use the enter key. use periods, commas and semicolons randomly instead. ;-P
<Jucato> vamp898: use kdesu kate instead of gksudo gedit
<jhutchins> vamp898: Do you suppose it could be that "gedit" isn't there?  The leading "g" usually implies a gnome app, which is probably not installed on a KDE/Kubuntu install.
<vamp898> i tried
<I-kido> sudo apt-get install -y kedit
<vamp898> kdesu kwrite
<I-kido> sudo apt-get install -y kwrite
<wimpies> My CDRom hotplug no longer works ... what could be broken ?
<Jucato> I-kido: no need to repeat
<Jucato> (and no need to install kedit either)
<vamp898> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<I-kido> wow, u must feel very powerful now
<jhutchins> Nobody here uses vi anymore?
<waylandbill> one page is not enough for xgl. :-)
<waylandbill> jhutchins: vim at least.
<jhutchins> waylandbill: Well yeah, but everybody seems to use nano, pico, kedit, anything but vim.
<Am0s> !wubi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wubi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CGG> i use vim :P
<Jucato> jhutchins: unless you exclude developers from "everybody"
<CGG> i cant get familiar with nano oO
<guiden> When I installed a flash package, It had to install an extra package, so it automatically checked another package in adept. Then when it doesn't work I want to remove this, and then I unchecked the main package, and I hoped that the adpet will be a little "smart" and remove the other one too, but it didn't so im beginning to questions the package handlers quality...
<arriesp> hi
<waylandbill> jhutchins: I think they get scared with hjkl as movement keys. ;)
<Am0s> Which Ubuntu is the install of wubi 7.04?
<Jucato> of what?
<jhutchins> waylandbill: Yeah, but the mystical experience of using something that non-DOS usually helps with the paradigm shift.
<Am0s> the EXE install of ubuntu
<waylandbill> guiden: you can use deborphan to clean out the auto installed packages.
<Jucato> Am0s: I don't really know. that project is not an officially supported Ubuntu project
<_grayman> what do you mean by EXE install?
<Am0s> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/install.exe
<_grayman> something being on a wiki do not indicate it to be officially supported
<Am0s> :|
<Am0s> =\
<vamp898> damm
<yaccin> also its kinda far from being finished
<vamp898> i start the session with XGL, and it ends
<yaccin> why xgl? -_-
<hak5fan> hi... I've just started learning to code applications in C and I wonder how I can copile my program using eclipse. I copied the source code from my electeronic book, so there shouldn't be any errors in it. If no one here knows please direct me to a programmer related irc channel
<waylandbill> debian has a windows installer as well.
<yaccin> xgl sucks
<yaccin> use nvidia or aiglx
<Am0s> but I want to install (K)Ubuntu through Windows :X
<waylandbill> hak5fan: you may be missing required headers or libraries
<yaccin> Am0s: WHY?
<Am0s> I can't install it with the CD
<yaccin> why not?
<waylandbill> yaccin: I would love to use aiglx. darn that ati. :-)
<_grayman> i think that he means that he don't know how to launch the compilation procedure
<Am0s> My CD-ROM is not support bootable CDs
<alexicon> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<yaccin> waylandbill: im also... i use the opensouorce drivers, not frglx drivers... and i have aiglx :)
<yaccin> _grayman: what compilation procedure?
<waylandbill> yaccin: I have the dreaded 200m xpress and cannot use o-s driver. :(
<yaccin> waylandbill: aww :/ then guy buy a nvidia card :P
<_grayman> what hak5fan said
<Am0s> yaccin, Because my CD-ROM is not support bootable CDs
<waylandbill> yaccin: for a laptop? that'd be a neat trick. :-D
<yaccin> Am0s: your cdrom is, your bios may not be
<yaccin> Am0s: how old is you pc?
<yaccin> waylandbill: :D why do most laptops have ati-cards? -_-
<Am0s> 3-4 years old
<hak5fan> _grayman: that's right
<vamp898> XLG hates me :(
<yaccin> or is it just dell? :(
<yaccin> Am0s: should work then... checked you bios settings?
<yaccin> vamp898: use aiglx/nvidia :P
<Am0s> no
<waylandbill> yaccin: this is a compaq and it has one. can't complain for the price though I guess.
<Am0s> I don't know how to check
<_grayman> hak5fan: well, i code in C using vim (a console text editor) and usualy prefer to compile from command line after saving the file
<yaccin> Am0s: maybe you have to enable boot from cdrom in your bios
<yaccin> press del or f2 or something before boting
<_grayman> like gcc -o progname codefile.c
<yaccin> waylandbill: ati sucks ^^
<waylandbill> :)
<_grayman> should work
<_grayman> if you have gcc
<_grayman> if not then install essentials
<yaccin> build-essential
<_grayman> yeah
<hak5fan> _grayman: I have tried that and I think it worked but I don't know how to launch my program to test it when doing it that way
<yaccin> :)
<_grayman> ah
<_grayman> you do it ./progname
<_grayman> if it's in the same directory
<waylandbill> then when you do get the errors I can tell you that you may be missing headers or libraries. :-P
<_grayman> or just something like code/progname
<_grayman> if in other
<yaccin> waylandbill: just a funny idea and may not work... but is it possible tu use aiglx in a virtual machine?
<hak5fan> yes ok
<pap> can anyone tell me how to convert .Avi files to .WMV
<waylandbill> yaccin: I couldn't say. That's the first time I've heard of the idea.
<hak5fan> _grayman: I think I didn't give the program a name I only specified the input .c file
<_grayman> then it will be a.out
<yaccin> waylandbill: maybe ill try it at home :)
<hak5fan> _grayman: lol... That's why that file suddenly appeard....
<waylandbill> yaccin: I have an nvidia card at home, so I won't.. hehe
<vamp898> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-effects for support.
<_grayman> so you just need to ./a.out
<vamp898> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<yaccin> use beryl not compiz :P
<_grayman> well
<yaccin> waylandbill: i also have nvidia at home ^^
<_grayman> your shell should highlight file types
<_grayman> get to know what colour are executables
<_grayman> or just use the file utility
<_grayman> like file a.out
<hak5fan> _grayman: green right=
<hak5fan> ?
<waylandbill> vamp898: did you check out this page yet? http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d-desktop-beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-edgy.html
<_grayman> depends on your configuration
<vamp898> no
<yaccin> vamp898: why are you using XGL instead of AIGLX?
<hak5fan> _grayman: It worked... thanx
<vamp898> the problem is, i have a nVidia
<_grayman> np
<yaccin> vamp898: thats not a problem!
<yaccin> you have edgy?
<_grayman> yeah
<vamp898> you site is for ATI Cards
<waylandbill> vamp898: oh. then you may be able to use aiglx
<_grayman> ELF files are standard executables for linux
<yaccin> vamp898: you have edgy?
<sandro__> hi all im looking for a regexp tool to test and try around with regexps on a (big) string .. i find something called "regexxer" .. i could install but it wants to install some gnome packages due to dependency .. since i run kde im confused .. could someone point me to a regexp tool for kde?!
<Am0s> restart, cya.
<yaccin> vamp898: if you have you dont even need aiglx... nor xgl
<_grayman> (just so you could say what is what with file utility"
<_grayman> )
<vamp898> why?
<waylandbill> vamp898: I assumed you had an ati because of your desire to install xgl
<yaccin> just install beryl and enable composite in your xorg.conf
<vamp898> hmmmm
<yaccin> vamp898: nvidia drivers provide the same function that aiglx or xgl do
<yaccin> nvidia > aiglx > xgl
<vamp898> Section "Extensions"
<vamp898> Option "Composite""Enable"
<vamp898> EndSection
<vamp898> is this ok?
<_grayman> hak5fan: if you're going to code in C i nlinux then you should get familiar with the command line since you will be using it a lot
<yaccin> yes
<yaccin> append in your xorg.conf
<waylandbill> yaccin: limit that by saying recent drivers do
<yaccin> restart xserver
<yaccin> start beryl-manager
<vamp898> kk
<yaccin> waylandbill: yes... most people think you still need beta-drivers ^^
<waylandbill> gotcha
<yaccin> waylandbill: but he is on edgy, so doesnt matter if his drivers support it, because if not he can also use aiglx ^^
<waylandbill> :)
<waylandbill> sometime I'll update my home desktop to edgy. It's still running dapper.
<waylandbill> it runs problem free though.
<yaccin> im running feisty at home ^^
<BluesKaj> how is fiesty with hardware recognition ?
<waylandbill> If it stops working, the wife will make me regret it. :-)
<vytautas> .kde/share/apps/klipper/history2.lst is binary, ain't it against the principles?
<yaccin> BluesKaj: never had problems with hardware since dapper
<vamp898> since bevore
<vamp898> all hang on
<vamp898> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<yaccin> just 3 little things that never worked :/
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<BluesKaj> wifey doesn't want linux on her pc
<yaccin> BluesKaj: install it and make it look like windows ^^
<waylandbill> BluesKaj: wife went to use it and windows was gone. She said that within a few days she figured out the basics of kde.
<BluesKaj> problem is yaccin, she's so used to windows programs and any change in routine is updsetting
<yaccin> what windows programs?
<waylandbill> I had her using firefox and thunderbird and open office on windows first, so the transition wasn't that bad.
<BluesKaj> her solitaire program for one ...she loves it.... the linux one doesn't merasure up :)
<yaccin> waylandbill: yes :) thats the best way ^^
<Admiral_Chicago> everyone, please use #kubuntu-offtopic for this
<yaccin> BluesKaj: solitare is solitare... same rules... windows and linux :P
<BluesKaj> FF and T-bird are np, we already have it on windows
<BluesKaj> differnt games yaccin ...she plays 2 decks ...it's a specialized program
<yaccin> ah ok
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Solitare runs on wine.
<yaccin> hehe
<jhutchins> Lot's o' native linux card games.
<BluesKaj> yeah , but wine is a poor substitute
<yaccin> why do all women play solitare? :D
<BluesKaj> I just let her run her -pc the way she wants ...and i have mine setup the way I like so it's not a problem.
<yaccin> ah ok different pcs is always good :)
<hatta> no kidding BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> yeah , samba is setup nicely for sharing files and cups works well for printing so it's quite good ATM
<hatta> hell hath no fury like a woman scorned by her computer
<BluesKaj> hehe hatta :)
<waylandbill> my daughter still runs windows. I would've switched hers too, but she's got the bigger mouth. :-)
<Tanuva> reminds me of my sister :D
<Tm_T> waylandbill: You know where to put the cork.
<Alasdair_> hello
* Admiral_Chicago waves
<waylandbill> Tm_t: :)
<BluesKaj> my kids all run windows and my youngest has an IMac. I'm the only linux soul in the family
<rickvanniekerk> How do I get flash installed in opera?
<Alasdair_> Has anyone got a moment to help with serious filesystem GRUB problems?
<Tm_T> Glad I don't have kids, or otherwise I would need to keep over dozen pc up and running (Linux ofcourse).
<Tm_T> Now 5 is enough for me. ;)
<jhutchins> We've been all linux for about three or four years now.
<BluesKaj> rick
<BluesKaj> err rickvanniekerk , http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer
<arriesp> bye
<house> just installed kubunt, how doi install software gtk to be exact
<BluesKaj> Tm_T, my kids are all grown and gone, so i don't have a pc sharing problem
<knubbe> anyone who knows how i scan a computer for open ssh-ports using nmap?
<Alasdair_> house, I've found the tutorials here (http://ubuntuguide.org/) great for installing software when you're just starting
<BluesKaj> house, you can instll gtk software with adept or synaptic
<BluesKaj> knubbe, are you using a router ?
<comosicus> to properly install my language suport i must type in console something with -a or something like that......does someoane know for sure
<knubbe> BluesKaj: no
<BluesKaj> comosicus, which languge ?
<Alasdair_> Anyone know about reinstalling GRUB?
<comosicus> well....... spain
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: :)
<comosicus> spanish
<jhutchins> !!packages | house
<ubotu> house: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Mena> Azureuz!
<Mena> !Azureuz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about azureuz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<waylandbill> Alasdair_: grub-install, but if you are having trouble you probably need to find out the problem in /boot/grub/menu.lst first.
<jhutchins> !es | comosicus
<ubotu> comosicus: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<BluesKaj> Alasdair_, the is a cd called Supergrub ...just google for it
<Tm_T> Mena: No cursing please
<stdin> Alasdair_: you can follow the guide for restoring grub, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<comosicus> k
<Tm_T> !azureus > Mena
<Mena> Tm_T, thanks
<alexicon> what command will completely stop X. used to use an init.d script in gentoo..
<alexicon> or rather to restart X i suppose
<waylandbill>  /etc/init.d/kdm restart (or Ctrl-Alt-Backspace)
<alexicon> cheers
<Alasdair_> thanks, I think the problem may be more complicated than jsut a GRUB reinstall.  I may have corrupted my filesystem using "fsck -a -A" which I thought would fix some errors on it
<shriphani> guys what are kde headers ?
<stdin> shriphani: if you're compiling KDE apps, you'll need the package kde-devel
<shriphani> ok
<shriphani> 93 MB !!!!
<Mena> How did fire fox didnt recognaize that Java is already installed
<waylandbill> :)
<waylandbill> shriphani: there's a little bit of code.
<stdin> Mena: did you install the java plugin?
<shriphani> and a huge amount of downloading to do ?
<BluesKaj> Mena there's a java FF plugin , it's a seperate program
<stdin> shriphani: yeah, but it's what you need to compile apps
<Mena> stdin, not sure you mean from the adept fro firefox
<Mena> for*
<Mena> Blueskaj, ok
<stdin> Mena: the package "sun-java5-plugin" from Adept
<waylandbill> shriphani: I didn't really mean "little" ... I meant there's a bunch of code.
<Mena> stdin, i installed 6
<Mena> th same package but with last ver
<sandro__> what multiverse - repo should i install to be able to get acroread(er) ?
<stdin> Mena: ahh, good, then it's "sun-java6-plugin" from Adept
<Mena> stdin ,yes
<BluesKaj> Alasdair_, the Supergrub live cd should spot your problem and help you fix it
<BluesKaj> !Supergrub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about supergrub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mena> stdin, ok
<BluesKaj> !Grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<stdin> sandro__: the package acroread is in the multiverse repo
<sandro__> it should thats what the wiki tells me .. but adept does not find and in "Add/Remove Programs" its ghosted
<stdin> Mena: you'll also have to make sure that you have the right java selected with the command "sudo update-alternatives --config java" from konsole
<Mena> stdin, ok i will see that
<stdin> sandro__: what architecture are you on? amd64 or i386 ?
<NSCAD_Nathan> Hi, "File Sharing" is greyed out even in administrator mode I can see the simple/advanced, etc, options, but can't do anything with them.  Using Edgy.  Anyone know what the problem might be?
<waylandbill> NSCAD_Nathan: you have installed samba?
<NSCAD_Nathan> waylandbill - yes
<sandro__> stdin: its an amd64
<Alasdair_> Thanks for the GRUB hints.  At the moment I'm getting Error 17, which I think means it can't find a partition/disk to bot from
<stdin> sandro__: ahh, it's only available for i386
<Alasdair_> *boot
<sandro__> eeek
<sandro__> but thank you!
<Alasdair_> I'm going to try TestDisk to try and restore the partition table
<NSCAD_Nathan> hmm... actually only Samba-Common is installed... I'll try installing Samba itself
<stdin> sandro__: why do you need acroread ?
* jhutchins uses lilo.  Why fix what already works?
<sandro__> well to view .pdf files :)
<NSCAD_Nathan> waylandbill - I guess that was the problem, weird.   I thought it was installed... durrrrh.
<KiPSeRoN> kpdf
<KiPSeRoN> xpdf
<stdin> sandro__: you don't need acroread to view pdf files, kpdf works great
<Dekans> is it possible ton set another file manager than konqueror as the default one ?
<waylandbill> NSCAD_Nathan: good. it was easier than you thought. :-)
<jhutchins> Dekans: Yes.
<sandro__> on my way ... thanks again!
<stdin> Dekans: it is possible, but not easy
<stdin> sandro__: no problem :)
<the_hammer> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.20-1-686-bigmem |  Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz 2398.187 MHz | Bogomips: 4800.08 | Mem: 316/488M [||||||||||]  | Diskspace: 26.35G Free: 20.82G | Procs: 111 | Uptime: 6 mins 14 secs | Load: 0.21 0.63 0.38  | Vpenis: 34.8 cm | Screen: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02) @ 1024x768 (32 bpp) | eth1: In: 0.69M Out: 0.15M
<Alasdair_> bbl
<jhutchins> the_hammer: Why the bigmem kernel if you only have <512M?
* stdin was wondering that too
<the_hammer> just fooling with a repo i found
* waylandbill was too
<yaccin> why does my CPU only run at 1.2 GHz when it could run at 2.2? yes, power is plugged in
<the_hammer> add this into sources.list kabuntu 610 edgy deb http://kernel-archive.buildserver.net/debian-kernel/ trunk main  and get more kernels
<sandro__> ciao
<stdin> the_hammer: why, I'm already on 2.6.20-9-generic
<waylandbill> the_hammer: if you don't like the default one, then why not just build one tailored to your system?
<the_hammer> i just like folling with stuff
<the_hammer> follin*
<the_hammer> bah foolin
<stdin> heh
<klestes> does anyone know where SDL is usually installed ?
<BluesKaj> yaccin, it's the power saving feature built into ubuntu
<yaccin> BluesKaj: but i think its always at 1.2
<yaccin> hmm i try startinig vmware and look then ^^
<Tanuva> klestes: locate sdl?
<klestes> yes, the SDL library.
<Tanuva> klestes: no, i mean you should use "locate" to find the sdl lib ;)
<klestes> ah2:  I've learned something new :)
<the_hammer> linux-source-2.6.20 trying this 1 out comes with debian patches
<BluesKaj> yaccin, my CPU is adverted as 2ghz , but it runs at 1ghz cuz it doesn't need to run full at all times ...your will do the same . The CPU runs only at the speed required .
<yaccin> still at 1.2... running windows 2000 in a VM now o.O
<yaccin> hmm
<BluesKaj> no matter it's still running in linux
<koriel> sudo apt-get seems to have broken commit..how do I reset?
<koriel> reconfigure?
<BluesKaj> koriel:  broken pkgs or ?
<BluesKaj> !adept-crash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept-crash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !crash
<ubotu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<koriel> broken firefox actually
<BluesKaj> broken how ?
<BluesKaj> symptoms?
<koriel> in package manager it's says broken
<koriel> and when I try to reinstall some error popups
<BluesKaj> adept ?
<koriel> yes
<BluesKaj> do you have synaptic installed?
<koriel> no
<ScarFreewill> how do i make links of folders eg "lk" but there was a parameter needed that i forgot
<BluesKaj> koriel: try 'sudo apt-get install synaptic' in the terminal
<stdin> ScarFreewill: symbolic links?
<bonbonthejon> ScarFreewill: "ln -s"\
<stdin> ScarFreewill: ln -s /path/to/target NameOfLink
<ScarFreewill> stdin: bonbonthejon thx
<stdin> :)
<ScarFreewill> maybe the parameter was not the only thing i forgot :P i though it was some thing like lk -s :O
<stdin> heh
<BluesKaj> koriel:  do yo have synaptic installed ?
<ScarFreewill> do you know of any stuff like teamspeak (i want an app that transports audio+text localy )
<Am0s> =\
<Am0s> It's not works =\
* stdin restarts X in to v7.2
<Am0s> The BIOS adapted for CD-ROM booting.
<Cugel> re dudes.
<Am0s> but it's running DR-DOS
<Am0s> =\
<Am0s> How can I cancel this DR-DOS
<Am0s> ?
<Am0s> It's make me crazy =\
<Cugel> Dr DOS?
<Am0s> I'm trying to boot Kubuntu installation CD
<Am0s> And DR-DOS appears
<CGG> mh?
<Am0s> But the BIOS adapted for CD-ROM booting.
<Am0s> I don't know what's going on =\
<Am0s> How can I exit from DR-DOS
<Am0s> =\
<Am0s> someone? =\
<BluesKaj> which kubuntu are you trying to install ...and from where did you DL iT , Am0s ?
<jhutchins> Am0s: Ctrl-Alt-Del
<Am0s> the latest version
<BluesKaj> sounds like he has DR-DOS installed on the install disk
<Am0s> jhutchins it's reboot the computer
<jhutchins> Am0s: Right, that's how you exit DOS.
<john> hmmm
<Am0s> but it backs after it
<Am0s> I downloaded it from the official site
<BluesKaj> I suggest you DL another Kubuntu from a different site
<Am0s> ?
<Am0s> It's the same file
<BluesKaj> you may have chosen the wrong distro , Am0s
<Am0s> no
<Am0s> sec...
<Am0s> http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<BluesKaj> php? ...that's for handheld devices
<Am0s> no.
<john> anyone?
<Am0s> =|
<john> detects the IDE drive fine, but won't communicate with the sata drives at all, just gives a I/O error
<pirothezero> cant say i've ever taken an existing array over to linux =/
<Am0s> ??
<house> does gtkpod work with kubuntu?
<house> when i type "sudo apt-get install gtkpod" it says can't find
<yaccin> fiyawerx: "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Am0s> yaccin It is already enabled
<yaccin> fiyawerx: search for: driver "nvidia"
<yaccin> change to: driver "nv"
<yaccin> retry
<yaccin> ^^
<jhutchins> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Am0s> yaccin It is already enabled
<yaccin> Am0s: hmm
<fiyawerx> yaccin: that worked
<yaccin> maybe you have to press F12 or something on startup and select it there, too?
<yaccin> fiyawerx: so your graphics card drivers are broken
<Am0s> I have tried
<yaccin> reinstall nvidia-glx or nvidia-legacy (depends on your graphics card)
<Am0s> Long hours I have tried :S
<yaccin> Am0s: hmm
<yaccin> its hard to give help on that over the web ^^
<fiyawerx> nvidia-glx i believe, whast the apt-get command to reinstall? just apt-get reinstall nvidia-glx?
<jhutchins> fiyawerx: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jhutchins> Sorry, took me a minute to find that.
<Am0s> No one knows =\
<fiyawerx> i think that just recreates the xorg.conf? not reinstalls the dirvers
<fiyawerx> doesn't it?
<jhutchins> Am0s: Watch the boot process, it should tell you what it's booting from.
<yaccin> fiyawerx: no that reinstalls driver
<jhutchins> Am0s: You want the CD to be the _first_ boot device.
<fiyawerx> ok
<yaccin> you have to change driver "nvidia" after that is done
<jhutchins> Am0s: It's possible your CD is not good and you're falling through to something else.
<yaccin> and it "should" work
<house> I am trying to install software and i keep getting told can't find
<Am0s> :S
<yaccin> house: what software?
<jhutchins> fiyawerx: You probably need to regenerate the xorg.conf file more than you need to reinstall the drivers.
<house> house@house-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install azureus
<house> Reading package lists... Done
<house> Building dependency tree... Done
<house> E: Couldn't find package azureus
<yaccin> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<atidem> hello
<fiyawerx> ok, done, brb
<yaccin> not every programm is in the repos ^^
<jhutchins> fiyawerx: SOrr, I was looking for that command, I see you _do_need to re-do the drivers.
<jhutchins> Shoot.
<BluesKaj> fiyawerx: cd /etc/X11
<SlimG> Anyone know of a winxp bootsplash screen clone for kubuntu (not for myself)?
<BluesKaj> oops
<Am0s> =\
<manchicken> SlimG: Why would you want one?
<jhutchins> SlimG: What would such a thing accomplish?
<jhutchins> You want to fake people into thinking it's booting XP instead of Linux?
<manchicken> jhutchins: Trademark infringement :P
<jhutchins> manchicken: Only by the distributor of the thing.
<BluesKaj> jhutchins: I had the same prob as fiyawerks did and used a previous xorg.conf file from a different date and that helped me startX
<SlimG> manchicken and jhutchins: trying to trick my father into using linux, he says it sucks althou he has never tried it.
<house> any reason I keep getting error "couldn't find packages " when I apt-get install?
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Yeah, I thought maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg would help.
<manchicken> jhutchins: Isn't that what he was asking for? :P
<manchicken> SlimG: Trickery isn't a good way to get your point across.
<Am0s> Arg... I really want to install the Kubuntu =\ and it's imposible because of that DRDOS
<house> amI doing something wrong?
<manchicken> SlimG: Try using a live CD to let him try it.
<jhutchins> SlimG: Well, you can customize the boot spalsh stuff, but you'd have to do it yourself.
<yaccin> house: add repositorys
<jhutchins> Am0s: Did you check your BIOS settings?  Did you verify the CD?
<Am0s> yes
<Mena> House,  enable the univers and multinverse packages
<BluesKaj> house , you need more repos in your sources list ,or uncomment (take away the # in front of the .deb sources) the deb universe multiverse sources
<SlimG> jhutchins: there's alreade xp themes and kdm themes, is there any different from bootsplash?
<jhutchins> Am0s: It's not a kubuntu problem, as much as we'd like to help you.  You could probably try burning a different iso image - maybe the alt CD?
<jhutchins> SlimG: Sure.
<house> mena how?
<jhutchins> bootsplash themes.
<jhutchins> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Am0s> What is the alternative CD?
<yaccin> jhutchins: kde-look.org has some
<house> blueskaj : how do i do that?
<yaccin> you can alter one of them if you dont find the one your looking for
<SlimG> Am0s: text installer instead of graphical installer.
<jhutchins> Am0s: One that offers different boot and install options.
<cntb> !alternate  > Am0s
<Am0s> :O
<yaccin> !alternate | Am0s
<ubotu> Am0s: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<cntb> !alternatives
<ubotu> To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<BluesKaj> !repositories | house
<ubotu> house: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<jhutchins> Am0s: Have you updated your BIOS to the latest available?
<SlimG> I can't find xp bootsplash theme at kde-look, so I hoped anyone here might know of one
<jhutchins> SlimG: There's this great web site for finding stuff like that: http://www.google.com
<yaccin> SlimG: use one from kde-look.org and alter it
<Mena> there is themes for bootsplash
<Mena> did you checked all section
<Mena> s
<Am0s> Where can I download the text installation?
<Am0s> jhutchins ?
<Am0s> jhutchins Update BIOS?
<Am0s> jhutchins wth? :S
<jhutchins> Am0s: Read your motherboard docs.  You should always check for a BIOS update on a new PC.
<jhutchins> ESPECIALLY if you are having CD boot issues.
<Am0s> motherboard?
<jhutchins> Am0s: You do have a motherboard, right?
<Am0s> What is it?
<Am0s> ahhhhhhhhh
<Am0s> motherboard
<Am0s> LOL
<Am0s> yes
<jhutchins> the motherboard is what the daughterboards plug into.
<jhutchins> Although these days we tend to call them cards and modules.
<Am0s> yes I know but I don't know the word in English lol
<yaccin> mainboard ^^
<jhutchins> That's cool, I was just playin' with you.
<Am0s> ?
<yaccin> mainboard = motherboard
* jhutchins pulls out his ASUS manual.
<jhutchins> Yep, says right here on the cover, "Motherboard".
<cntb> Am0s: PM ^^
* jhutchins wonders where the maual for the motherboard that replaced the asus is...
<Am0s> ok But where I can find updates for this -_-
<jhutchins> Am0s: Motherboard manufacturer's website.
<Am0s> ASUS
<jhutchins> http://www.asus.com
<house> what do i need to do so i can install packages'
<jhutchins> !packages | house
<ubotu> house: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<apokryphos> !faq
<Am0s> but there are many types of ASUS mainboards...
<ubotu> faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<house> but i keep getting error saying couldnt find packages
<yaccin> house: you need the right repos!
<Mena> keep sure that thet apakage name is right
<yaccin> not every software package is in the repos you have enabled!
<yaccin> enable more repositorys!
<house> ok so how do i fix this i want to install gtkpod
<house> how do enable repositories?
<yaccin> !gtkpod
<ubotu> gtkpod: manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.4-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 481 kB, installed size 1992 kB
<jhutchins> !easysource | house
<ubotu> house: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<yaccin> gtkpod should be by "sudo apt-get install gtkpod
<house> it says couldnt find package when i type that
<Mena> house , take this list and the lines with univers and mutliverse copy them and put them insteed of others in the same place
<jhutchins> house: You need to enable some of the extra repositories, like universe or multiverse.
<yaccin> house: sudo apt-get update
<yaccin> before that
<jhutchins> yaccin: Enable the repos before that.
<Am0s> but there are many types of ASUS mainboards...
<jhutchins> !repositories | house
<ubotu> house: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Sanne> Wow, I didn't know about the apt:/ url in konqueror, how cool is that? Learn something new everyday :)
<elbing> house, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<jhutchins> Am0s: Yeah.  So?
<Am0s> :S
<house> how do i enable repositories?
<Mena_> house, take the list
<cntb> Am0s:  ?
<Mena_> house, did you accept
<BluesKaj> gawd
<cntb> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<jhutchins> Am0s: If all else fails, open the case and look at the board, Asus always silkscreens the model on the board.
<house> mena yes
<yaccin> Sanne: wow
<Mena_> house, open it and you will se lines with universe and multivrse
<yaccin> didnt knew that either
<yaccin> :D
<Sanne> yaccin: it's great, isn't it?
<Mena_> house, take then copy
<Mena_> house, them*
<Mena_> house, then open do this
<yaccin> yes it is :D
<Mena_> house, kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<house> I just needed to run apt-get update,,,,thanks
<Mena_> in the terminal or prees alt+f2
<Mena_> house, okay
<Mena_> house, you are welcome
<Mena_> house, in any way keep the lst you may need it
<cntb> hi who is able to watch this http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/live_tv.html on FF2 ? totem mms error
<Mena_> cntb, i dont know much about totem player
<Mena_> cntb, did you try to use mplayer
<jhutchins> cntb: Are you trying flash or windows media?
<jhutchins> cntb: I've got it working on konqueror runing on xfce.
<jack> hi
<cntb> http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/live_tv.html jhutchins
<jhutchins> totem didn't work for me.
<cntb> OK jhutchins how
<Mena_> cntb, mplayer works
<jhutchins> cntb: Not sure which that defaults to, probably real.
<Mena_> i am running it now
<cntb> I have helix
<jack> how can i make firestarter start with not asking for my password AS root and with a hidden window?
<Erunno> jack: Why not use guarddog under KDE ?
<jhutchins> cntb: Check the "other playing options" tab and see if either one works for you.  You need to have the java plugin as well for that main page.
<BluesKaj> cntb:  runs ok ...i found that the VLC plugin in FF was overiding the mplayer plugin that is used for most windows media
<Am0s> jhutchins How can I know which mainboard I have?
<jhutchins> [12:22]  <jhutchins> Am0s: If all else fails, open the case and look at the board, Asus always silkscreens the model on the board.
<leopartux> hi  i have installed kubuntu and i want to download turkish language support
<Am0s> :|
<Mena_> also when you astart the pc you will see a black image and written on it asusu
<panda> Salut tout le monde !!
<panda> Hi all !
<Cugel> hello.
<Mena_> hi panda
<UnixNold> hi all
<jhutchins> panda: Salut!
<Mena_> Cugel , this is french :D
<panda> It's the official chanel for ubuntu ??
<jack> Erunno no experience with it, is it better?
<Cugel> mena: you're learning fast ;-)
<jhutchins> panda: The official English channel, yes.  Would you like French?
<cntb> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<leopartux> will i open add remove programs
<Cugel> panda: go right ahead, we're all experts (well, no)
<|lostbyte|> Whats the gui for session startup in kde ?
<Mena_> Cugel , heheh i take a lessons in french but on shool for three years hehehe
<Erunno> jack: I don't use either but guarddog ist at least qt based.
<Cugel> lostbyte: folder Autostart in /home/yourname/.kde
<Sanne> panda: this is #kubuntu (for Kde desktop). There's also #ubuntu (Gnome desktop).
<Mena_> Cugel , but i dont remeber it well
<panda> excuse me because i'm a newb, but if i want chat with Mirc, I can ??
<Cugel> panda: well, not really, since Mirc is a Windows only program.
<jack> erunno..most of the ubuntu literature is about firestarter thats why i thought it might be most advanced
<Cugel> But I recommend Konversation, which looks very similar at least.
<jhutchins> panda: there's also xchat and kopete.
<panda> Yes cugel but it's a IRC Channel !!
<Am0s> jhutchins So I need to restart my computer to check it?
<jhutchins> panda: konversation's very like mirc, as is xchat.
<Cugel> panda: eh, yes it is, what's your point?
<|lostbyte|> Anyone, how do you guys edit the session start up?
<panda> oki jhutchin !
<Mena_> cntb, if you want install jave do this in terminal sudo apt-get install sun-java(VERSION)-bin
<jhutchins> Am0s: That's one way.  I often open my case while I'm running, but I take risks.
<Erunno> jack: Both firestarter and guarddog are only GUI frontends for the kernel firewall iptables
<Mena_> cntb, you have java5 and java6 to install as i guess
<snama> hey whats up?
<BluesKaj> Konverstion doesn't have a deafult server list ...that's my only peeve , but otherwise it's great
<jhutchins> Actually, you don't need the whole java install, just the pluggin.
<Am0s> I don't think that it will help me to install Kubuntu :S
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: That depends on the distro <grin>.
<BluesKaj> jhutchins:  unless he palns on using azureus
<stdin> BluesKaj: konversation (from the repos) does, irc.ubuntu.com (freenode)
<panda> It's a good chat ;)
<jermain> :)
<Mena_> jhutchins,  this it if he needed it
<snama>  yes
<cntb> tyvm
<Am0s> :)
<jhutchins> Am0s: Actually, I was just trying to give you something constructive to do that would probably help you discover where DR-DOS is coming from - cause it's NOT coming from the kubuntu iso.
<BluesKaj> stdin:  really ? din't know that ...thx for the tip
<jermain> guys i have a question, can someone explain the following line to me?
<jack> Erunno ok, i give guarddog a try, but i dont think it would solve the problem that i dont wnat to enter the root pwd every single sessions, would it?
<jermain> du -s /home/* | sort -nr
<stdin> BluesKaj: :-)
<jermain> im doing a tutorial
<snama> hey doesn anyone know why its so slow to send and recieve files through kopete? msn protocol
<jermain> and cant figure it out on my own
<cntb> !il
<ubotu>         :
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<Mena_> !kopote
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kopote - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mena_> !kopete
<stdin> BluesKaj: it also defaults to joining this channel
<panda> Excuse but i search a #paris chanel, what can i do ????
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu2.2 (edgy), package size 6824 kB, installed size 18932 kB
<Mena_> snama, go here #kopete
<Erunno> jack: Sorry, can't help you with that. I know a site with intructions how to accomplish this for firestarter/GNOME but it's in german.
<jhutchins> jermain: That lists the Disk Usage of teh files in /home/ and sorts by size.
<Sanne> jermain: you can always do: 'man <command>' to read the manpage of a command, or mostly also: <command> --help
<jack> erunno i speak german, but i use kde
<snama> hehe i got winrar through wine
<Erunno> jack: actually, you don'T need the firestarter/guarddog running once the firewall is configured.
<Crow> Is there a way I can see directories size in command line?
<jermain> Sanne: thanks, i'll get on it ^^
<jack> erunno really?
<chavo> Crowls -l
<jack> erunno what should i have in preferences then?
<chavo> Crow ls -l sorry
<panda> ....plz i want go to the #paris chanel than mIRC, what can i do !!!!!!!
<Erunno> jack: As far as I know the changes are committed to the iptables directly, which is always active.
<jhutchins> Crow: If you want to know how much space the files in the dir's are taking up, use du.
<stdin> panda: type: /join #paris
<Sanne> jermain: this character: "|" is a so called pipe. That means, get the output from the previous command and put it into the next command
<jack> ok thx erunno
<Crow> <chavo> thanjs
<jhutchins> panda: Probably /join #paris.
<Am0s> ARGGGGGGGGGGGG
<Mena_> Is there a way to export the channel list
<jhutchins> In konversation we could just click on the highlighted channel name.
<Erunno> jack: you can give it a try yourself by completely blocking all traffic, turning off guarddog/firestarter and see if you can get any connection over the network ;-)
<Am0s> I hate DR-DOS
<jhutchins> Mena_: Most networks have a searchable, savable list on their webpage.
<Mena_> jhutchins, ok
<Mena_> :)
<panda> but there are nobody !! i don't uderstand because there are a lot of peaple alway !
<Mena_> panda, mayabe no one make a channel called paris
<Crow> <chavo> it is not working... I get numbers which are way too small (home is 4096?! )
<panda> oki thank's
<The_Machine> latest ICAclient isn't working for me
<The_Machine> i can launch it
<The_Machine> but when i open a session i get this:  awatson@AlexUbuntu:/usr/lib/ICAClient$ ./wfcmgr
<The_Machine> Error: 245 (E_LOCKDOWN_ERROR_INI_NO_EQUALS)
<The_Machine> Please refer to the documentation.
<The_Machine> Warning: Missing charsets in String to FontSet conversion
<The_Machine> Warning: Unable to load any usable fontset
<The_Machine> Error: Aborting: no fontset found
<The_Machine> dammit
<The_Machine> i meant to paste my link
<The_Machine> http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=74826
<The_Machine> dammit.  Sorry.
<The_Machine> heh
<Am0s> ?!
<The_Machine> :))
<chavo> Crow, sorry that's not gonna work for dirextories. do->  du -h dirictory
<The_Machine> could someone help me?
<The_Machine> i really need citrix access :P
<BluesKaj> stdin:  in which repos is that version of Konversation ?
<JuJuBee> I have a classroom and wish to lock the desktop picture to be a certain logo for all login accounts.  How do I lock it so the students cannot change their desktop background?
<stdin> BluesKaj: it's in main
<doktormiod> When i put cursor on icon of photo or document with long name it doesn't show me full name or small copy of this picture - does anybody know how to turn it on?
<stdin> BluesKaj: I run the cvs version tho
<Erunno> Does anyone use feisty ? Someone wrote on the forums that the reaction time got improved recently. Can anybody confirm this ?
<jermain> sanne: i figured it out for the most part, thank you but i still have one question
<jermain> in du -s /home/* | sort -nr what does /home/* do?
<stdin> Erunno: feisty questions in #ubuntu+1 and #kubuntu-devel
<Crow> thanks chavo
<Erunno> stdin: kk, thanks for the hint :-)
<jack> hi, even though i click on remember password in kopete it asks me every single time..and it is stored in the wallet too,does anyone know ehere the problem is?
<The_Machine> erm..
<hexadecimal> hi!
<Erunno> jack: Yeah, I had this problem. I had to delete the wallet manually. It created then a new one. After that it worked.
<The_Machine> hi hexadecimal
<hexadecimal> someone from chile?
<rolando> can i use vmware right after installation or some other tweaking is necessary?
<stdin> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<jack> erunno how do i delete the wallet?
<The_Machine> little help with broken ICAClient?  :)
<Erunno> jack: goto /home/$username/.kde/share/apps/ and delete the kwallet directory. Be warned, all your passwords will be lost then.
<Erunno> jack: Better make a backup first, just in case.
<jack> erunno can i just rename the wallet or change the location?
<Erunno> jack: Hm, no idea. Just move the the directory kwallet to a place outside of .kde just to be sure.
<Am0s> jhutchins =\
<Mena_> jack , top open the wallet kwalletmanager
<Mena_> to*
<jack> mena thanks i did it manually now
<Mena_> ok
<Erunno> jack: Keep me informed if it kwallet works now, I'm curious if this solution works in general or just in my case.
<doktormiod> Hey, when I put cursor on the icon with very long name i can't see the full name of this document - how can i turn it on?
<Am0s> !exe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mena> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<jack> erunno i tell you tomorrow or when i see you cos i cannot logout at the moment
<Am0s> I want Kubuntu :{
<jack> dont change your name hehe erunno
<Am0s> F*cking DR DOS
<Mena> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Erunno> jack: I'm use this nickname everywhere, reminds you to write sensible things so people won't think you're a complete retard ;-)
<Erunno> *I use...
<Mena> !kubuntu | Am0s
<ubotu> Am0s: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<jack> erunno hehe ok
<Mena> heheh :d
<Mena> :D
<Am0s> lol mena I know I know
<Sanne> jermain: oh my, I didn't catch your question, sorry! Do you still need an answer?
<Sanne> jermain: 'du -s /home/*', the /home/* means, apply the 'du -s' command to all files in the /home directory.
<jack> if i choose add delicious to submenu in the konqueror its not a really helpfuladd-on like in firefox you cannot work with it at all, does anybody know how to get an addon like the firefox addon for delicious with a tag button ?
<misha> can anyone reccommend a text editor?
<Mena> i guess kate is the best
<jermain> sanne: thank you ^^ i couldnt figure out what the wildcard was for, but now i know
<Sanne> misha: +1 for kate from me also
<Mena> misha, you already have kate in utilites with kubuntu
<thelostbyte_> Where is the session config file ?
<Sanne> jermain: you're welcome :)
<apol> do you know how can i do
<Sanne> misha: if you don't need multiple document support, you might also try kwrite, a lighter sister to kate.
<apol> to make that window borders are not round?
<Mena> Sanne, nice comment
<Mena> hheheheh :)
<Sanne> Mena: :)
<mefisto__> I don't get it
<Sanne> apol: System Settings -> Appearance -> Window Decorations. Here you can configure your window decoration style or choose another one.
<panda> ok, if i wa,t chat with american or russe or another counter, what do I do ???
<miguel_> Hola a todos tengo un problema con una webcam Creative Nx pro en Kubuntu edgy. Alguien puede ayudarme?
<apol> Sanne: my problem is that I what that when I click the screen corner the window closes
<Mena> do this for example   !fr
<Mena> !eng
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eng - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mena> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Sanne> apol: Sounds weird, don't think I understand completely. Can you explain a bit more?
<apol> yes
<rolando> miguel_: very facil
<apol> if I click the upper right screen corner (on the top-right) I click the desktop
<apol> because the window decoration is round
<fiyawerx> hey guys.. i think i've messed up my graphics drivers, I tried installing the nvidia drivers from their site, and after an install, startx works beautifully.. after I reboot, errors and no X
<miguel_> Alguien habla espaol?
<apol> miguel_: !es
<apol> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<fiyawerx> so I've gone back and installed nvidia-glx, ran the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and chosen "nv", and x loasd
<fiyawerx> but now I have no glx
<masta> Need help with kaffine codec's the links provided dont work
<miguel_> Hola apol podrias ayudarme con un problema?
<masta> where can I get codecs for playin mp3/mp4 files?
<masta> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<fiyawerx> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<apol> miguel_, debes ir a kubuntu-es, aqui solo se puede hablar en ingles
<Mena> !codecs
<Sanne> apol: ok, I see :). I would check in System Settings (... where I said) if there's an option to disable the roundness for your window decoration style (for example in the Polyester style, you can uncheck round corners). If there isn't, choose another style, most aren't round.
<masta> !es
<miguel_> gracias amigos (thanks friends)
<masta> go there for help if you cant speak english
<panda> ok, if i wa,t chat with american or russe or another country, what do I do ???
<apol> Sanne: I use crystal
<masta> i have all my pkg's on uni rest & multi
<Mena> panda, waht do you mean if you mean yu want support in your languge do as !(lang) if you want just chat i dont know how to search maybe some one else will help
<apol> Sanne: Polyester doesn't have round corners but has the same problem
<leopartux> how can i install turkish language support to kubuntu?
<Mena> Sanne, maybe he means bottoms
<panda> ok, Mena ;)
<Sanne> apol: Polyester has round corners for me :). And Crystal has options for round corners.
<Mena> panda, ok :-)
<Sanne> Mena: oh! apol, do you mean the buttons? close, minimize, restore buttons?
<masta> I hate launching amrook :(
<masta> armorok*
<Mena> masta, use kmplayer
<leopartux> i use web window decaration
<apol> I mean that when I click the corner I want the window to be closed
<leopartux> it has rounded corners
<Sanne> apol: hmmm, I just see in Polyester you can uncheck round corners, and make the frame width 1 pixel, then maximize the button size. that might be the best you can get.
<Mena> in the dec option you will find bottoms see it might help
<cntb> can I install xerox printer trhu kcontrol?
<masta> kmplayer causes my screen to flash & wont play
<masta> I mean cuts my screen off for a sec*
<house> can someone help me get gtkpod working?
<house> Icant get it to see my ipod
<masta> Kmplayer bad, evil
<Mena> heheh i just suggest :)
* BluesKaj searches for the server list that Konversation vers1.0.1 is supposed to have by default ... it's not here :(
<apol> Sanne: I know it can be done :P, anyway thanks!
<Sanne> apol: good luck, you're welocme :)
<masta> I ran it & my screen cuts off for a sec or 2 when I try play a mp3 :P
<masta> and doesnt play the mp3 lol
<Am0s> lol
<Mena> !amarok-plugins
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amarok-plugins - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mena> !amarok-plugin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amarok-plugin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> stdin:  where would i find the default server list in Konversation ?
<masta> im trying amarok
<masta> not working I d/led the mp3 plugin already
<masta> the name is wrong anyway
<masta> its called amoncrack :P
<Mena> ok
<masta> omg its still gettin the plugin :P
<masta> its why I use kaffine :P
<masta> until I get winamplinux :)
<Mena> is there winamo for linux !!
<masta> I belive so
<Mena> winamp*
<masta> error libwhatever extra's codec needs install manualy
<masta> aw hell I get winamp :P
<masta> lmao errors & says its installed omg lol
<masta> WOW sad
<BluesKaj> mplayer is supposed to give winamp support but my experience shows otherwise
<masta> is amarock a windows product LOL
<leopartux> what is the command for installing kde-i18n-tr package
<Mena> Blueskaj, mplayer window looks bad
<leopartux> i opened add remove program but i couldnt find that package
<BluesKaj> !winamp
<ubotu> winamp is a windows music player. On Ubuntu you can use beep-media-player or xmms as alternative.
<BluesKaj> aha!
<masta> but the actual winamp is also for linux
<Mena> ohhh yes xmms
<masta> xmms good one
<Mena> i dont knwo
<Mena> i installed it
<Mena> but didnt use
<Mena> its window looks good
<Mena> try it any way
<leopartux> adept ......... kde-i18n-tr   can you help meee
<masta> I gotta install mine but im updating my stuff again :P
<Tm_T> Amarok <3
<masta> amarock = amoncrack
<jhutchins> leopartux: You may need to enable more repositories, but sudo apt-get install kde-i18n-tr
<masta> wont even populate a playlist :(
<Tm_T> masta: Well, it's not applications fault, IMO.
<jhutchins> masta: Works great on both my Mandriva 2007 boxes and my kubuntu box.
<jhutchins> Plays streams, does a great random play of my 3,000+ collection.
<BluesKaj> I've had success streaming with amarok  form shoutcast etc but i still prefer streamtuner for networkstreaming
<Mena> !gstream
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstream - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> Yeah, streamtuner's good.  Should be able to get it to play using amarok.
<|lostbyte|> Any beryl users here ?
<masta> yes it is, new installed os like 4th time I had issues with armarock
<|lostbyte|> !aquamarine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aquamarine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|lostbyte|> !find aquamarine
<Tm_T> !beryl | |lostbyte|
<masta> armarock = amoncrack :P trust me I having probs installin codecs popualting playlist & listening to mp3's it SUX
<|lostbyte|> !beryl
<ubotu> Package/file aquamarine does not exist in edgy
<ubotu> |lostbyte|: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jhutchins> masta: It's not amarok's fault.
<Dieguito> kjb
<jhutchins> masta: That's what we're telling you.
<Dieguito> alguien que habla castellano
<Dieguito> qualcuno che parla italiano?
<masta> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jhutchins> masta: Besides which, there's the #amarok support channel - not that attitude will get you any help there.
<masta> !dego
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dego - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<leopartux> thanks jhutchins
<masta> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Tm_T> masta: Stop fishing.
<masta> Never
<masta> I rather fish then work
<Tm_T> Then go fishing private.
<masta> Tm_T what u smokin?? fishing?
<masta> u can fish on irc??
<Tm_T> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
* yaccin slaps masta around a bit with a large trout
<masta> virtual bass & such PPFFT
<BluesKaj> jhutchins:  i tried changing the default player in streamtuner from xmms to amarok but it's a no go ...any suggestions ?
<yaccin> masta: you can
<yaccin> :D
<Mena> masta, press on ubotu name and go private there and ask as you want
<Mena> :)
<yaccin> !streamtuner
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Hm.  Probably need to pass a particular string to amarok to get it to play a stream.
<ubotu> streamtuner: A GUI audio stream directory browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.99-9ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 606 kB, installed size 2160 kB
<masta> HELLO person in sanish didnt resond to trhe es I sted several times cus he spoken spanish in an english chan
<masta> someone speakin italian I directed him to the italian channel
<masta> Fishing NO
<yaccin> streamtuner = webradio?
<jhutchins> yaccin: Yeah, pretty much.
<masta> I didnt ask the Bot anything
<Mena> hmmm !!!!!!
<yaccin> jhutchins: hmm... okay... ill ook at it when im home :D
<jhutchins> yaccin: It's pretty cool.
<BluesKaj> jhutchins:  I had amaork working as the streamtuner default player in dapper but hav't been able to in edgy.
<Adydas> whats the command to "modprobe" xwindows
<jhutchins> Who knows.
<masta> thank you BluesKaj proven my point armarock sucks
<jhutchins> Adydas: What do you want to end up with?
<Mena> i give my voice to kmplayer after install mplayer and use its engine
<masta> meh I know xmms well :P I like it, but thx for offer
<Mena> i use kmplayer as my default player for asudio files
<jhutchins> masta: Please stop saying that.  You're wrong.  It works great for most of us.  You've broken something, it's not Amarok's fault.
<Mena> so lets end this :=
<jhutchins> masta: If you want help fixing it, ask questions here or in #amarok, but don't go around saying bad things about it because YOU can't figure it out.
<Adydas> jhutchins: a screen resolutions higher than 640x480
<masta> when did winamp stop supporting linux?/ I remember when the 4x ver winamp used to have linux d/l :(
<Adydas> i turned it on and thats what i got.. no idea why
<masta> might of been 3x :P
* yaccin slaps masta around a bit with a large trout
<Adydas> system settings its greyed out..
<jhutchins> Adydas: Possibly you need a special driver for your video card.  Let me give you a couple of links.
<Adydas> no its installed
<jhutchins> !fixres | Adydas
<Adydas> nvidia
<ubotu> Adydas: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jhutchins> !ati | Adydas
<ubotu> Adydas: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BluesKaj> amarok works fine on my pc, masta ...it just won't work in streamtuner cuz it's not compatible streamtuners streams , that's all
<jhutchins> Adydas: The reason I'm sending you those is because xwindows is not a kernel module that you use modprobe with.
<jhutchins> Adydas: There's more to it than that.
<stdin> BluesKaj: sorry, was eating :P it's at /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/konversationrc (from the kubuntu-default-settings package)
<Adydas> i ran a commadn a week or 2 ago very simlar to modprobe and it made a backup xorg file and fixed it.
<cntb> rights for cups in wizard ?
<jhutchins> Adydas:   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Adydas> thats it
<NSCAD_Nathan> Is there a way to have Desktop Sharing automatically accept incoming requests?
<NSCAD_Nathan> Right now it pops up a window asking if I want to allow the user
<jhutchins> cntb: THis may help:  http://jhutchins.blogspot.com/2007_02_01_archive.html#5490596791667121960
<jhutchins> NSCAD_Nathan: Have you checked the manpage?
<cntb> tyvm jhutchins
<jhutchins> THat should be possible, it is with tightvnc.
<jhutchins> NSCAD_Nathan: They just make it a little difficult for security reasons.
<epimeth> ahoyhoy
<cntb> epimeth
<NSCAD_Nathan> jhutchins - makes sense.  I was just wondering if it was possible before I go digging through man pages :)
<Mena> WoW
<cntb> split
<lula> hi
<lula> i'm new
<Mena> Lula, Hi
<NSCAD_Nathan> Hi Lula
<lula> how to open a game from cd?
<jhutchins> lula: Windows game?
<lula> nop
<BluesKaj> stdin:  but is there a serverlist like mirc has with all large servers available ?
<lula> pingus
<stdin> BluesKaj: no, not built in
<epimeth> soooo... anybody know how to get KNetworkManager to automatically connect to the wired network... cuz I have to do it manually whenever I log in :-(
<jhutchins> lula: You mean you're running from CD, or you have the game on a CD and you want to run it?
<lula> so how ...?
<jhutchins> lula: Which?
<lula> it's a gade added to kubuntu
<lula> game, not gade ?~?
<jhutchins> lula: If you've already installed it, it should be in the menu, or alt-f2 pingus.
<lula> i tried add programs and even terminal but i'm really new with it so it is not my level, would u like to help me ???
<jhutchins> lula: If you need to install it, use apt-get install pingus
<jhutchins> !pl | lula
<ubotu> lula: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<lula> thx
<jhutchins> Glad to help here though.
<lula> yhm
<lula> so how to start a game ?
<lula> i cant even play a game 4 the age 2-7 like gcompris
<lula> and what to say about open a game from cd
<jhutchins> Dunno.  Installing it on my remote kubuntu box to see what the command is.
<jhutchins> lula: The game on the CD is a .deb binary package, needs to be installed before you can play it.
<jhutchins> lula: To install it, sudo apt-get install pingus.
<jhutchins> lula: On mine it's installing about 10 packages.
<jhutchins> 10MB, installs at about 25MB.
<jhutchins> lula: Do you have it installed?
<lula> wait
<lula> i will do it like u say
<jhutchins> !games | lula
<ubotu> lula: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<lula> unable to lock administration directory, is another process using it...?
<Mena> Close any adept prossecors
<masta> use ctrl esc lookin ur task manager
<masta> see if your running more then 1 adept or synaptic
<masta> also are you using it in root?
<masta> u have to be root user to use adept or synaptic
<jhutchins> masta: Hence the sudo part.
<lula> and now it dont understand pingus
<jhutchins> sudo apt-get install pingus
<Mena> i am giving ansewer and dont have the right info of the question silly me :)
<lula> ok
<Mena> hhehehheh
<lula> havnt found package pingus
* Dragon^masta slaps Mena around with a linux manual
<jhutchins> !find pingus
<ubotu> Found: pingus, pingus-data
<lula> uhm
<jhutchins> !pingus
<ubotu> pingus: Free Lemmings(TM) clone. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-8.4 (edgy), package size 712 kB, installed size 1808 kB
<jhutchins> lula: You probably need to enable universe (and maybe multiverse).
<lula> there are viruses
<lula> i dont want multi
<jhutchins> lula: No, multi's not going to expose you to virii.
<jhutchins> lula: The stuff on the official mirrors is pretty clean (nothing's perfect).
<Mena> Dragon^masta, what is that
<jhutchins> lula: It's just not directly supported by ubuntu, and has license and other restrictions.
<lula> this way i uninstal last kubuntu 6.06
<Dragon^masta> whats what?? the slap or my awnser to someones question
<Mena_> the file you send me
<Dragon^masta> I didnt send a file
<Dragon^masta> I cannot send files my dsl wont allow it
<Dragon^masta> Nice try Kid
<Mena_> what try
<lula> anyway how to instal suse when the first what they say is that i dont have enoth memory and i have to make partition of exchange like /dev/sdc2 which dosnt work ?
<Dragon^masta> Mena: I cannot send files
<jhutchins> lula: This is kubuntu support.  We do not recommend suse.
<Mena_> Dragon^masta, okay no porb
<jhutchins> swap partition.
<lula> :)
<jhutchins> lula: I've got to say, you're at least trying!
<lula> dosnt work, i tried
<lula> :P
* Dragon^masta slaps mena with the full unabridged linux manual all editions
<jhutchins> Someone needs to stop playing with their irc macros.
<jhutchins> (Need a factoid for "negative data".)
<lula> i stoped and i wont play pingus as well..
<jhutchins> lula: I can't tell what you need to know.
<lula> yea, unoficial help for ubuntu ?
<Mena_> jhutchins, some one is sendng files right ?
<jhutchins> Mena: Not that I know of.
<Mena> ok
<jhutchins> lula: #ubuntu?
<lula> f.,..offff
<lula> edubuntu ?
* Dragon^masta thinks Mena using winblows & is infected!
<jhutchins> Dragon^masta: Do you maybe have sounds set up with your silly "slap" macro?
<BluesKaj> jhutchins:  this copy and paste works to get amarok to work instaed of xmms as longer as the default player is changed in the streamtuner directory. : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-99259e1841e1e1262f4f71e0c72d5a51b3fb69e9
<akrus> hm, how to write .mdf disk images in Linux? :x
<akrus> write = burn*
<jhutchins> akrus: mdf2iso
<akrus> oh jhutchins thanks :)
<emonkey-p> I've installed compiz on my feisty and now different things don't work anymore, how I can deactivate the compiz things?
<graft> just undo whatever you did to install it
<graft> although you don't have to remove the packages
<BluesKaj> doesn't work on all strteams tho, jhutchins :(
<emonkey-p> graft, can't use any X app, have to do it on a konsole, do you know which pakages? compiz I've already removed
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Yeah, it's a little bit picky about the URL, and it may not trigger some servers correctly.
<jhutchins> If anybody can get the live feed off of http://ktbg.fm/ please tell me how.
<oo> Buona sera a tutti
<graft> emonkey-p: console, not konsole :P um, did you follow some how-to to install it?
<Lynx-> Is there a command that would execute external programs from Konversation? (similar to /exec in many other irc clients)
<jhutchins> oo: Bona!
<Cugel> hutchins: http://153.91.42.26:8090/   -- link to the stream. Works fine for me.
<jhutchins> !it | oo
<ubotu> oo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<oo> tks
<jhutchins> oo: Not that we're not glad to see you, we just don't speak Italian.
<BluesKaj> jhutchins: xmms sounds fine to me ...dunno what the prob is with using it :)
<Dragon^masta> yeah Xmms is winamp :P
<Dragon^masta> I jsut installed it, did you nistall teh codec's also
<Dragon^masta> there codecs for mp3 mp4 ogg & others
<jhutchins> Cugel: What player?
<Cugel> I recommend the mediaconnectivity plugin for Firefox to all.
<Cugel> hutchins: VLC.
<graft> xmms is not winamp - it just can use winamp skins
<Dragon^masta> scroll down the list to see what codec's needed
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Yeah, more minimal interface too, better as a companion app.
<Yasim> somebody knows how to reinstall grub?
<Dragon^masta> runs like winamp playlist & everything even settings like winamp
<graft> Yasim: meaning what, how to install grub in your MBR?
<Dragon^masta> trust me its the source of winamp :P
<graft> Yasim: sudo grub-install /dev/hdwhatever
<emonkey-p> graft, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=359367&highlight=feisty+compiz
<Dragon^masta> jhut are you using kde or gnome?/ oh lemme unignore ya LOL
<Mena> Dragon^masta,maybe they meant that is has just the look of th eplaylist and other things
<Dragon^masta> damn tab! jhutchins
<cadkins> does anyone know a good way to install mod_rewrite if PHP is already installed?
<Dragon^masta> ok jhutchins u can talk now :P
<graft> emonkey-p: so... presumably you just disable desktop effects and it won't use compiz no more?
<jhutchins> Cugel: Hey, works here too!
<emonkey-p> graft, that's a gnome thing isn't it? I've KDE...
<Cugel> Good.
<josue> wooo cuantos kubunteros!
<hellcattrav> why does kubuntu take so long to load
<Dragon^masta> ur welcome :P
<Cugel> hellcat: I don't know.
<Dragon^masta> ur pc is slow
<emonkey-p> I mean the thing where I can configure to use desctop effects
<graft> Dragon^masta: trust me, it is NOT the source of winamp - xmms is free software, GPL'd. Winamp is definitely not
<Dragon^masta> mine loads fast on a 750 mhz 720 ram pc :P
<emonkey-p> and... I've no X app atm
<Dragon^masta> did u ctrl alt backspace Emonkey?
<Dragon^masta> instal re-load of X
<graft> emonkey-p: um, that how-to was for gnome
<Dragon^masta> insta*
<graft> emonkey-p: what's the exact problem you're having now, anyway?
<Mena> ll hehhe :)
<emonkey-p> graft, unfortunately yes, I havn't found one for KDE
<graft> emonkey-p: probably beryl is better with KDE anyway
<emonkey-p> graft, no window decoration
<graft> emonkey-p: when you start X, no window decoration?
<emonkey-p> yes
<emonkey-p> just the inside os the windows
<Dragon^masta> emonkey what u running? kde or gnome?
<emonkey-p> kde
<graft> emonkey-p: um... you can try running kwin by hand... type kwin --replace in a shell
<graft> it should pop up decorations
<Mena> Bye all Thansk For helping today ByeBye :)|
<Dragon^masta> ok hhmmm u can hit alt f6 login to terminal
<emonkey-p> I'll try
<Dragon^masta> then type in sudo kded
<Dragon^masta> thats ur desktop
<Dragon^masta> sounds like its not loading
<just22> ok
<graft> Dragon^masta: his desktop is loading fine, just no window decorations
<Dragon^masta> brb working on another pc :P
<emonkey-p> graft, hmm one other problem I can't write something in a window...
<Dragon^masta> graft the decorati9ons is kde
<graft> emonkey-p: try clicking on it
<Dragon^masta> the window is X
<emonkey-p> graft, wont help, focus don't change anything
<graft> Dragon^masta: the decorations are the window manager, not 'kde'
<graft> emonkey-p: um, you can do it from a tty, if you do export DISPLAY=:0
<Erunno> Question to all: Are the binary video drivers noticebly faster for standard window operations (moving, resizing, etc) than the xorg drivers ?
<hellcattrav> why does kubuntu take so long to load?
<Dragon^masta> the manager is KDE
<Dragon^masta> Kded
<graft> Dragon^masta: no, the window manager is kwin, separate from kded
<graft> Dragon^masta: and in his case, the window manager is probably compiz
<Dragon^masta> hellcattrav:  ur pc sucks, mine on a 750 mhz proccessor 720 ram it runs fine
* jhutchins notes not to refer people to #amarok, it's full o' trolls.
<Dragon^masta> ell he needs to run terminal & sudo kwin & kded
<emonkey-p> DISPLAY:=0 not a valid identifier
<Dragon^masta> see if it runs or gives an error
<graft> emonkey-p: DISPLAY=:0
<Dragon^masta> emonkey you can export display=:0 in terminal also
<graft> Dragon^masta: well, he certainly doesn't need to sudo, since kde runs as user, not as root
<Dragon^masta> that might work
<Dragon^masta> but if you udo it it bypasses the prob if its an access issue
<Dragon^masta> I had this issue once with kubuntu 5x
<graft> that makes no sense at all
<emonkey-p> graft, hey great looks  it works.... I've window decorations again (for the moment)
<thomax> haha
<Dragon^masta> if he cannot open a file cus of access somthing worng he can login to root & run that file process or whatever
<Dragon^masta> I had this issue before
<emonkey-p> I'll try to uninstall the compiz things
<graft> emonkey-p: i'm not sure what desktop-effects does... but you should see what happens when you first login, like if compiz is running
<Dragon^masta> it didnt make sense when I did it, but I tried it & it worked
<graft> emonkey-p: if so, i'd guess it sets compiz as your default window manager somewhere... which you have to revert back to kwin
<Dragon^masta> NOTHING on a pc makes sense :P
<lula> sf does
<Dragon^masta> lol
<Dragon^masta> bbs
<emonkey-p> graft, thx I'll search for something like that
<Cugel> I got my TV-OUT working perfectly -- some of the guides are useful after all. Works much better than Windows, too.
<Dragon^masta> I find some of the strange & unusual ways to do somthing on any os works more then doing it usualy way :P
<hellcattrav> dragon^masta: thanks your just so full of wisdom aren't you?
<Dragon^masta> graft think binary :)
<BluesKaj> Cugel:  what TV card do you have ?
<Dragon^masta> yes I usualuy am, I am working at a pc shop n another poc, I couldnt get a modem to install normal I did it manual, moved files for drivers in system32 & restraed pc & instaleld fine LOL
<Cugel> nVidia badass 512MB card (Geforce 7600 GS or something)
<emonkey-p> looks like there is something really strange... no adept anymore too, can't install it because of some strange dependency. hmmm maybe I install the system again.
<Dragon^masta> but thats typical winblows stupidity :^\
<BluesKaj> not a tuner card then?
<Dragon^masta> no emonkey
<Dragon^masta> can u run terminal?
<Cugel> No, no tuner.
<graft> emonkey-p: you can usually sort through dependency problems by removing/installing conflicting packages until it's all straightened out
<Dragon^masta> do apt-get -f install
<graft> emonkey-p: although since you're running feisty it might be really broken (but i just dist-upgraded so it probably isn't)
<Dragon^masta> oh fawk fiesty :(
<Dragon^masta> no wonder
<emonkey-p> It's dist-upgraded till Herd 2 too
<Cugel> No Firefox 2.0.0.2 yet, apparently.
<Dragon^masta> fiesty is a work in progress say the least
<dwidmann> emonkey: why not herd 4? (current)
<emonkey-p> dwidmann, upgraded every day since the Herd2 release ...
<Dragon^masta> Herd?/ thats for the cows man :P
<dwidmann> Ohhhhhhhh
<cadkins> does anyone know anything about mod_rewrite????
<dwidmann> Dragon^masta: apparently works for deer too?
* Dragon^masta whispers emonkey-p
<graft> where's this come from, emonkey-p?
<Dragon^masta> sspppptt think he callin u fat emonkey-p
<emonkey-p> Dragon^masta, I know it's still in dev, it's just a test computer... so no prob if it's broken
<Dragon^masta> :P
<Dragon^masta> well re-install sucks, idd you try apt-get -f install?
<Dragon^masta> did*
<emonkey-p> graft, good question, maybe some problem with my locally apt-proxy in my local network
<Dragon^masta> you can also apt-get install --force
<Dragon^masta> or find the error package delete it then do a pt-cache purge
<emonkey-p> Dragon^masta, yes it wont work, he wants a lib called libapt* and can't find it
<emonkey-p> without this he don't wan't install adept ;)
<Dragon^masta> I seen this one before,
<Dragon^masta> lemme think how I fixed it
<oo> Buona sera a tutti
<Dragon^masta> AH apt-get -f install --forceremove
<emonkey-p> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<oo> Qualcuno mi sa dire quali sono i repository da inserire per scaricare kde???
<Dragon^masta> I think :P
<emonkey-p> (just for oo)
<Yasim> somebody knows how to reinstall the grub?
<emonkey-p> Dragon^masta, I'll try mom
<oo> sorry
<oo> hi
<graft> Yasim: what do you mean reinstall?
<Dragon^masta> try mom LOL too many jokes your killin me
<Yasim> i just installed windows
* Dragon^masta dies
<oo> what is the repository for download and install kde???
<Yasim> but I have Linux installed also
<noxs> which is the default su password for kubuntu 6.10?
<Yasim> and the computer goes to windows directly
* Dragon^masta kicks Yasim to #winblows
<graft> Yasim: ah... yeah, windows installs over the MBR
<noxs> the normal way 'sudo su' don't work.....it asks for a password..
<Yasim> I want that the "grub selection menu appears"
<graft> Yasim: are you sure your linux partition is still around?
<Dragon^masta> \try #microshaft or bill-gates-bastard_child :P
<Yasim> yes... I'm on kubuntu now...
<Dragon^masta> *#bill-gates-bastard_child :P
<graft> Yasim: ah... off live-cd or something?
<Dragon^masta> delete windows its the best for your pc
<posingaspopular> Yasim you have a problem with GRUB
<Yasim> no, a super grub boot CD
<Dragon^masta> ooohhh
<Yasim> that can acces to the menu list
<Dragon^masta> yes grub lol
<Dragon^masta> or lilo
<graft> Yasim: ah... so your system is booted normally
<Yasim> i've tried root(hd0,5) and setup (hd0,5)
<Yasim> in the grub> prompt
<BluesKaj> Yasim:  you should be able to reinstall the Grub bootloader with that cd
<graft> Yasim: so just do sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<graft> and it should put grub back in the MBR
<graft> Yasim: root(etc) is only for that particular session - it won't change the MBR
<Dragon^masta> tryign to install linux? what distro is it? redhat debain osx suse ?
<Yasim> graft: thanks!
<Yasim> :O , I see in the official page of ubuntu
<Yasim> *I see thtat
<Yasim> ***that
<Dragon^masta> oh the evil gnome, you using new fiesty ubuntu Yasim
<john> HAHA! victory!
<john> i just needed the irqpoll option at boot of livecd to get it to detect my HDD's :D
<Dragon^masta> lol
<Dragon^masta> bbs
<emonkey> Dragon^masta, won't help but I see other strange things like that: http://pastebin.co.uk/11088
<john> now to resize the partition move some data over and then proceed to install :D
<john> VICTORY!
<john> weWT@!@@! gonna have ze kubuntu on ze desktop
<amsmith42> Didn't I read that KOffice has a package for Kubuntu?
<lula> i'm sad that i cant open any file
<Cugel> So who needs some help and care?
<posingaspopular> lula: what?
<lula> i'm sad, i wont answer ur questions
<posingaspopular> lula: well i cant help you if you don't tell me what's wrong
<Yasim> I have a problem on booting,
<Yasim> kubuntu checks all filesystem
<Yasim> and the booting time is increased.
<PhinnFort> what package contains the KDE headers?
<PhinnFort> Yasim: how do you turn of your computer?
<Yasim> by the correct way
<Yasim> it does that every time
<Yasim> I have to reset Linux 2 times only
<Yasim> have had?
<Yasim> sorry, english isn't my language
<Cugel> Hmm -- yasim: try and close as many processes as you can find, then shut down. I'd be curious if that helps.
<PhinnFort> it isn't mine either
<PhinnFort> how can i hide a folder?
<PhinnFort> isn't it supposed to be hidden if i place a .hidden file in it?
<Fri13> PhinnFort: if you put . front of name, it is hidden...
<lee_> could someone help me out?
<Erunno> Will apt update the menu.lst in the feature if I make manual changes to it ?
<Fri13> like to hide directory, rename it to .directory....
<PhinnFort> Fri13: if the name can't be changed?
<PhinnFort> Erunno: it should
<PhinnFort> Erunno: when i switched from Gentoo, it adapted the whole shebang
<Yasim> lee_ : help you out?
<PhinnFort> it was handwritten before
<jonnylinuxnerd> or in konqueror there's a way if u put the folder's name u want to hide in a text file called .hidden it will hide it without havin 2 change directorys name
<amayera> hi
<Fri13> PhinnFort: Then you need to set that .hidden file but my file dont work on edgy anymore... too sad, i liked that...
<posingaspopular> lee_: asl
<posingaspopular> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Erunno> PhinnFort: Thanks, I'm coming from Gentoo too but I never had any bootsplash there ;-)
<amayera> does anybody here know how to hide the Desktop- and / or the Mail-Folder from being seen in Konqueror?
<PhinnFort> Fri13: doesn't work here neither now
<b0rt> hey there
<Fri13> Hi
<b0rt> how you doin'
<PhinnFort> Erunno: it should fix it up, if not, just remove it and dpkg-reconfigure grub
<john> gah i gotta move 80gb worth of data from a sata raid0 to a single ide drive :(
<jonnylinuxnerd> hello
<Dragon^masta> DELETE winblows & run livecd install linux ubuntu
<PhinnFort> Dragon^masta: that's the way to do it
<Yasim> what's is winblows?
<Dragon^masta> simple as that, your trying to run linux on a ntfs filesystem I bet
<Erunno> PhinnFort: I will give it a try, I need to remove quiet from grub as I want to see the kernel output occasionaly.
<Dragon^masta> windows
<b0rt> Any1 knows how to see TV with usb TDT&analog TV capturer (Hauppage WinTV-HVR900)
<lee_> posingaspopular: Im trying to get flash working on my amd64 system
<lee_> as a plugin on my browser
<Dragon^masta> or windoze aka microshaft aka bill gates bastard child
<john> amayera: you can create .hidden file containing those folders
<Dragon^masta> :P
<PhinnFort> Erunno: why would you want to look at kernel puke?
<jonnylinuxnerd> the only way i know of gettin flash workin on 64bit firefox is gnash
<Dragon^masta> lol
<PhinnFort> Dragon^masta: have you been in ##windows?
<b0rt> lol windows applications just run better than in windows in ubuntu xD (crossover)
<jonnylinuxnerd> but it doesn't always work well
<lee_> well im using the deb file of swiftfox
<amayera> john: what does this file have to include?
<Dragon^masta> kernal puke, that me a nasty mess of 1's 0's & hash :P
<posingaspopular> okay....
<Dragon^masta> no I dont venture into microshaft stupidity
<Erunno> PhinnFort: Out of convenience, I guess :)
<posingaspopular> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<PhinnFort> ;)
<john> say you wanna hide the folder "amayera plans for world dominataion" create a .hidden file in the /home/amayera containg that folder danem
<john> err name
<john> Dragon^masta: why hate M$ so much?
<Dragon^masta> I would join ##windows just to make fun of em & point out linux superiority :P
<lee_> I need to update some file so I can download all the ia32libs in adept... it only shows one file
<amayera> john:ok, thanks very muc.
<lee_> I cant remember what the dude said the name of the update file was, can someone help?
<john> amayera: not a problem
<PhinnFort> Dragon^masta: i got banned from ##windows once;)
<Dragon^masta> the software half assed the maker a theif a crook & a con & ppl stupid enough to follow his hype & Bs software that has restrictions, I got proof of this!
<PhinnFort> :P
<PhinnFort> i was really tired at that time, though
<PhinnFort> where can i find kde headers?
<Dragon^masta> well in winblows I search for stuff I get limits on any site
<john> Dragon^masta: can't blame him for being a buisness man, and can't blame the fact that software is written by humans, and will never be perfect
<Dragon^masta> on linux same site same search query I get more results
<john> linux is far from perfect
<lee_> can anyone point me in the direction of the update files I need for adept?
<PhinnFort> can blame him for monopolistic business practices
<PhinnFort> and FUD
<john> PhinnFort: thats true
<lee_> dude is madriva more user intuitave than kubuntu?
<john> but who said buisness isn't ruthless :P
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> but apple isn't (that) ruthless
<PhinnFort> and they even produce (imho) better software
<john> come on all the patents and law suits apple is throwing is outragious :)
<Dragon^masta> not just buisness bill gates continues to build half assed software full of holes he uses to make more money & a billionare he needs to make a decent product
<lee_> is mandriva easier to use for a newbie linux user as opposed to kubuntu?
<PhinnFort> well, at least they put lawsuits where their mouth is
<PhinnFort> compared to Ballmer
<PhinnFort> lee_: imho, yeah
<john> put simply without them we wouldn't have what we have now, competition and competition inspires innovation :D
<posingaspopular> PhinnFort: I can't tell you what i think about ballmer, because i hate to keep it family friendly :)\
<PhinnFort> but freespire is even better, since it includes legal multimedia codecs, afaik
<jonnylinuxnerd> mandrivia mite be easier cos i fink it's got codecs preinstalled and other propeitary stuff
<john> thus we produce linux :D
<PhinnFort> posingaspopular: :P
<Dragon^masta> if bill gates took time to come out with vista & fix the kernal & the BS he would have the best OS & even if he took a lil loss of using linux kernal & or device options he would still be a billionare & we have reason to keep buying his softare
<PhinnFort> john: as i see it, them (microsoft), tries to remove competition
<PhinnFort> the linux kernel in vista is a nice thought
<Chousuke> The NT kernel is a pretty good design.
<Chousuke> they just blew up the implementation
<Chousuke> badly.
<Dragon^masta> once linux comes out with the ultimate os with the gui like windoze but power security & supremicy of linux microsoft will lose it all
<john> lol i loved the concept video of Longhorn, if i got a OS like that id be wowed :D
<Dragon^masta> yes Nt kernal was perfect
<lee_> all I want to do is make things easier on me at first until I get used to things.... I cant even figure out how to install programs from the desktop, nothing can be point and click... everything has to be ran through fucking terminal which is fine but I need to get things operating first
<Dragon^masta> he screwed it up with his spyware & Bs tools
<Chousuke> not perfect, but not bad either. ;P
<lee_> would mandriva be a better option for me?
<Chousuke> and um, Bill Gates doesn't develop windows.
<Chousuke> so stop blaming only him :)
<PhinnFort> lee_: try freespire
<PhinnFort> Bill Gates is pulling out
<Dragon^masta> yes microsoft comes with spyware, install a brand new os then run spybot search & destroy & pc-cillin spyware cleaner u find spyware
<PhinnFort> or at least trying to
<john> Chousuke: haha indeed
<Dragon^masta> even before u even go online
<john> Dragon^masta: the beuty of owning a computer :)
<Dragon^masta> bill gates is creator, the creater is the one in control
<john> he never wrote any damn code in his life
<lee_> phinnfort: whats freespire all about?
<Chousuke> john: meh
<Cugel> john: bill wrote BASIC.
<Dragon^masta> yes he did
<Dragon^masta> he stole dos
<Chousuke> john: you know that's not true. :)
<Erunno> Since when does Windows install spyware ?
<Dragon^masta> then he improved it, it was his design
<PhinnFort> lee_: easy to use for people from Windows
<Cugel> Stop feeding the troll.
<john> Chousuke: he bought most of the code :P
<Dragon^masta> since windows 3.1
<john> by getting cheap child labor :P
<PhinnFort> Cugel: he destroyed it;)
<Chousuke> AFAIK Bill even has a history as a UNIX hacker.
<PhinnFort> Chousuke: wtf?
<PhinnFort> care to back that up?
<Chousuke> PhinnFort: before microsoft, that is.
<Dragon^masta> yes an Ex hacker
<Erunno> Dragon^Masta: Any specific examples ?
<Cugel> Bill has been very smart in the past. He's richer than most of us, I believe. Well, richer than I am in any case.
<flake> I have a limited list of games in synaptic package manager, even not showing the armagedatron -  fresh install of 6.10 / envy, the opengl works ok
<flake> am i missing a repo or two
<PhinnFort> Chousuke: i know Microsoft used to deal Unix, but I don't think Billie Goat had anything to do with it
<Dragon^masta> yes in windows 95 alexia toolbar is on your pc
<Dragon^masta> also a few data miners
<PhinnFort> Cugel: ruthless =! smart
<PhinnFort> ;)
<Dragon^masta> any software cleaners pick it up
<Dragon^masta> from alexia you get search & newnet spyware
<Dragon^masta> they bring in trojan binso & other trojans
<Erunno> Dragon^masta: Ah, the Alexia incident. Forget about that one.
<john> I use both linux and windows, i care not for which is superior, as long as it does what i need it to do
<Chousuke> PhinnFort: I wouldn't find it so hard to believe that Bill was a UNIX hacker.
<Dragon^masta> tehm trojans bring in backweb, the mother of all bastard spyware
<Cugel> john: you're right there of course.
<Mena> If i formatted part for xp and then i wont to reninstall Xp
<Dragon^masta> um Xp has alexia still in it
<Chousuke> PhinnFort: after all, he was a student at some point.
<jhutchins> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, or DBO
<Mena> and i have the boot menu contain xp
<Dragon^masta> from windows 3.1 to now all have alexia or some sort of spyware without even ever being online
<gnomefreak> jhutchins: ?
<Mena> but the removed one
<Mena> if i install xp again
<jhutchins> gnomefreak: Trolls.
<Mena> can i log again to it
<Dragon^masta> nah its still there
<Cugel> I had to explain the move from Win XP to Kubuntu to my wife. I'm still working on that.
<Dragon^masta> lol Cugel
<gnomefreak> guys take the non kubuntu topics to #kubuntu-offtopic
<mrbrdo> guys
<Cugel> I have to agree that I'd sure like to use Word and Excel -- OpenOffice is so damn sluggish.
<Dragon^masta> this is a comparison of linux & windows we on topic
<mrbrdo> why does glx support less extensions in my 32bit chroot than it does on my "real" system (which is 64bit)?
<PhinnFort> mrbrdo: shouldnt
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Dragon^masta> as I was saying microsoft = spyware holes & mishaps, linux = power security & sipremicy
<Mena> So any idea if it will work
<mrbrdo> PhinnFort: ?
<gnomefreak> Dragon^masta: its off topic move it to kubuntu-offtopic
<mrbrdo> PhinnFort: which package is glxinfo in?
<Mena> i mean i will be able tp log in xp
<Dragon^masta> >[16:25]  <Dragon^masta> as I was saying microsoft = spyware holes & mishaps, linux = power security & sipremicy
<Cugel> Dudes, I was about to return to KDE topics.
<PhinnFort> if i want kde headers for kde 3.5, should i get kdelibs5-dev or kdelibs4-dev
<PhinnFort> mrbrdo: packages.ubuntu.comv
<PhinnFort> *remove the v
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<john> who knew a simple line like irqpoll would cause my sata drives to be detected by the livecd after 2 weeks of fiddle faddle :D
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Dragon^masta> but even linuxx has issues but they fix them ith speed & have much support
<Erunno> Dragon^masta: Sounds bad, but my spyware progs never found it. I probably removed it back then when I made a customized windows cd via nlite.
<Cugel> Mena: you too?
<Mena> hey this toppic in linux my friend
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@stgt-590e2b95.pool.einsundeins.de]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<PhinnFort> :P
<graft> what's the package that auto-generates menu.lst?
<PhinnFort> gnomefreak is pissed:P
<gnomefreak> Mena: no its not windows has no place in here at all
<PhinnFort> graft: probably gru
<PhinnFort> b
<Cugel> graft: automatix2 does it, too.
<PhinnFort> dpkg-reconfigure grub
<john> lol yes yes he is :P
<graft> PhinnFort: doesn't seem to...
* PhinnFort pokes gnomefreak with a long stick
<Dragon^masta> well in general if you want to eun winblows run winblows if you wish to run linux distro run it, mix & match is bad for your system & causes too much headach
<PhinnFort> graft: then i have no idea...
* john cowers
<gnomefreak> no im busy and shouldnt have to tell people what the topic is when they can type /topic
<PhinnFort> graft: did you try to remove it first?
<PhinnFort>  /move it
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-153-122-193.mia.bellsouth.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<john> PWND!
* john cowers
<Mena> gnomefreak, i mena what wil happend with kubuntu
<Mena> gnomefreak,kow you are rest
<Mena> now*
* PhinnFort high-fives with john
<Mena> mean*
<graft> PhinnFort: just installed it
<Mena> okay bye all
* john does the jump high five to the pump fist saying "YEAH!"
<PhinnFort> i mean remove the menu.lst
<PhinnFort> rotfl
<mrbrdo> In my 32bit chroot glxinfo says it does not support GL_EXT_framebuffer_object and GLX_SGIX_pbuffer which it does support outside of the chroot
<PhinnFort> slash move it
<graft> PhinnFort: there's no menu.lst at all right now
* PhinnFort slaps OsamaBinAWESOME around with a big fat trout
<john> stupid resizing of partition is taking forever
<OsamaBinAWESOME> PhinnFort: opps sorry
<OsamaBinAWESOME> i did that for another chan
<PhinnFort> :P
<PhinnFort> rotfl
<posingasopular> yea im back
<john> lewl
<john> Man i can't wait to get my Zalman 9700 in, so i can up desktop to 3.6ghz :D
<PhinnFort> graft: "sudo update-grub"
<PhinnFort> i think
<john> hmph, can't seem to figure out how to get beryl and the ati card on this laptop to work :D
<PhinnFort> john: what kind of chip?
<PhinnFort> r300?
<john> 200m
<john> r480
* PhinnFort runs screaming away
* john waves yelling "COME BACK YOU COWARD!"
* PhinnFort digs down into the moist ground
<john> lol
<PhinnFort> too much dnd
<PhinnFort> :P
<john> hahaha
<PhinnFort> or too little, lately
* hazard_ explodes
<PhinnFort> our dm is away
* john gathers hazard_'s pieces
<graft> PhinnFort: ah, thanks for that...
<PhinnFort> np
<mrbrdo> In my 32bit chroot glxinfo says it does not support GL_EXT_framebuffer_object and GLX_SGIX_pbuffer which it does support outside of the chroot
<graft> hope this goes okay...
<Cugel> Hmm.
<john> im guessing i will have to use fglrx and beryl  :(
* hazard_ has been gathered (for what 0.o?)
<lee_> so would everyone agree freespire would be the best choice for a windows convert?
<ga_> ??
<PhinnFort> john: what exactly is your problem?
<lee_> I cant understand kubuntu
<Cugel> lee: no. I think (k)ubuntu or suse are excellent.
<lee_> I need something more user friendly?
<PhinnFort> lee_: if you just want everything dumbed down and working, yeah
* john gathered for reassembly, cause we can make him stronger, faster, better than before
<Cugel> Even for complete n00bs.
* hazard_ more explosive even?
<PhinnFort> i wouldn't suggest suse out of philosophical reasons
<Cugel> But for beginners Gnome may be easier. Less configuring.
<lee_> well then why can I not even install programs from desktop
<john> PhinnFort: well i dunno where to begin lol, ive done Intel and nVidia cards but never a ATi card
<PhinnFort> Cugel: KDE's defaults are very good
<lee_> everything seems to be a pain in the ass
<Cugel> lee: but you can!
<ga_> jest tu jakis Polak
<PhinnFort> john: do you have DRI
<john> hazard_:  indeed :D "muahahahah"
<PhinnFort> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
* hazard_ oh goodie
<Cugel> lee: Yes it's a pain getting rid of everything you're used to on Windows. I do agree on that.
<john> not on the ati driver
<PhinnFort> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PhinnFort> nooo
<lee_> plug this into terminal to do this, type this to do this... which is fine, if I had any idea what I was doing. But I just want to get my system up and running for daily use and learn the system on a day by day basis
<john> ga_ tak ale tak dobrze nie umje pisac po polsku
<PhinnFort> !atiopensourcefreeplz
<lee_> I dont want to learn everything at once
<PhinnFort> lee_: you shouldn't have to
<john> lol@PhinnFort
<PhinnFort> brb
<Cugel> Well I do think Kubuntu should do the trick for you. Maybe install Automatix2 and use that to get all codecs etc. (I did).
<lee_> well then coudl you provide some insight on how to get my system configured?
<PhinnFort> watching rammstein music videos in the living room
<Cugel> lee: it really depends on the kind of things you want. I mean, VPN was a real hassle for me, but basic stuff (video mp3 etc) is easy.
<Cugel> And we're always here to help you.
<ga_> a skad piszesz ?
<Jonty> anyone have any experience with getting videos onto an ipod using linux?
<lee_> I just want to get my web browser running, and be able to view all websites(with flash even), get an aim client that doesnt look like shit, a good media player program, and install americas army
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<posingasopular> gtkpod doesn't work? or is gtkpod strickly a gnome thing?
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@stgt-590e2b95.pool.einsundeins.de] ]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Cugel> lee: you want to run automatix2 -- maybe someone can point you to some help with that (on ubuntuforums.org probably)
<ga_> john ja tu dzis pierwsze
<john> lee_: install flashplayer-nonfree in adept, install swiftfox, kopete, amarok, wine + AA
<lee_> keep in mind im running an amd64
<lee_> will this method still work john?
<john> ga_: aha, to idz do #ubuntu-pl, tam chyba czi lepjej pomogol
<Cugel> lee: yes.
<john> lee_: if you install swiftfox 32 bit
<john> and then you can install the 32bit flash plugin
<john> install 32 bit wine and youll be able to run AA
<lee_> I already have the swiftfox deb files downloaded on my desktop
<john> install 32 bit version of amarok and the win32codecs and your gonna be fine
<Cugel> lee: I assure you installing programs is easier than on Windows. Really.
<lee_> well then explain to me how to install americas army(linux version) that is sitting on my desktop as we speak
<lee_> because im beyond lost
<Cugel> what kind of file is it?
<john> ga_: ja sam nie jestem az tak sprawny jeszcze, sam sie ucze
<lee_> its a .run file
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<mrbrdo> Do i need something special in a 32bit chroot to get full rendering support? Must i install the graphic card drivers seperately?
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@stgt-590e2b95.pool.einsundeins.de]  by gnomefreak
<john> lee_: alt + f2 then type konsole
<john> then cd to the directory where the linux installer is
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Cugel> It's on his desktop, so /home/lee/Desktop
<john> type sudo sh "installer name" <- without quotes
<ga_> john aha ok ale ja uzywam Kubuntu a nie Ubuntu cho to prawie to samo  a Ty ??
<lee_> cd to the directory?
<Cugel> Yes.
<lee_> what the hell does that mean
<Cugel> lee: cd /home
<john> tak samo, podstawa jest taka sama, tylko glowny GUI yest iny, to wszystko
<Cugel> Then cd /your login name
<Cugel> Then cd Desktop
<Cugel> Forget about that slash in front of your login name.
<john> ga_: ja tylko lubje KDE bardzjej nisz Gnome
<Cugel> Think of it as a DOS window if anything.
<lee_> it says the directory isnt found
<Cugel> Which one? You need to use your login name -- so cd /home/LOGINNAME/Desktop
<lee_> no such file or directoy
<lee_> directory*
<Cugel> Okay.
<john> lee_: say its me i would do: alt+f2, type konsole, hit enter, then type cd Desktop, hit enter, then type sudo sh Americas_Army_linux.bin, hit enter, then type root password
<Cugel> Try cd /home   -- does that work?
<lee_> yes
<lee_> it leaves input for more text
<Cugel> okay, now do 'cd yourloginname'  (I don't know your login name!)
<ga_> john ja tylko uzywam KDE i niemoge sie doczekac na KDE4
<mrbrdo> Do i need something special in a 32bit chroot to get full rendering support? Must i install the graphic card drivers seperately?
<john> ga_: tak samo jak bys chcial zeby skonczyc imje kogos tutaj to tylko napisz kilka pierwszych liter i pot naczisnij TAB
<mrbrdo> In my 32bit chroot glxinfo says it does not support GL_EXT_framebuffer_object and GLX_SGIX_pbuffer which it does support outside of the chroot
<john> KDE4 bedzie super :D
<lee_> im entering my login name and it says it cant find the directory
<Cugel> lee: type 'ls' and show us what it says (you can leave out any personal files of course)
<ga_> john: aha mam ok
<Cugel> There should be a directory with your name on it.
<lee_> ls just shows my user name
<lee_> right
<lee_> it shows that
<|lostbyte|> Could some one help me trouble shoot why twin view wont work.. ?
<Cugel> Type 'cd theextactusernamethatyousawlisted' :-)
<Cugel> lostbyte: there are excellent guides on the ubuntuforums. It's all about xorg.conf.
<john> ga_: taki letki skrut, taksom jak zuzywasz terminal mozesz naciskacz tab zeby skonczyc ime locacj albo foldera
<lee_> no slash?
<Cugel> Indeed, no slash.
<Cugel> Just cd cugel (for me)
<lee_> it just brings up a new konsole string
<Cugel> Yes!
<ga_> john: tak juz sprawdziem ,aktualizujesz na biezaco  system ?
<lee_> like the first thing that is listed when you start console
<Cugel> now type cd Desktop   -- and then you're at the file.
<lee_> like it diddnt do anything
<|lostbyte|> Cugel,  Alright, brb..
<john> ga_: przepraszam ale jestem jusz 15 lat w ameryce i ja az tak duzo nie pisze po polsku haha, muwicz to moge ale pismo to slabe
<Cugel> lee: we're trying to get you to the right directory on your computer. After that you will be able to install and run your game.
<lee_> typing cd desktop from there gives me an error, telling me that the directory cant be found
<lee_> I understand
<Cugel> cd Desktop  --- with a capital D
<Cugel> yes, a D.
<lee_> oh
<lee_> typo
<jose> hello
<john> lee_: case sensative :D
<Cugel> case sensitivity annoys me all the time, too :-)
<lee_> capital d worked, im now in that directory
<Cugel> Okay, now do what john told you to do, let me see.
<jose> how can install beryl here?
<ga_> john: ok jak narazie odczytuje to co piszesz , chyba ze ty nie mozesz  mnie odczytac
<lee_> how do I install the file from here?
<Cugel> john:can you help?
<Cugel> It's a .run file as I recall.
<jose> yeah
<lee_> yeah its a .run file
<john> ga_: rozumie czytac to moge :P
<jose> i  have a some problem
<john> lee_: type sudo sh <whatever the name of the installer is> (you can find out by typeing ls in the dir once you get the name, just type the first few letters (case sensative) then just hit tab to auto complete)
<jose> how can i put beryl in the start on kubuntu?
<john> jose
<john> if you have it installed
<john> just do
<jose> ye
<jose> yeah
<john> cp /usr/bin/beryl-manager /home/<username>/.kde/Autostart/
<john> and voila beryl runs at every login
<jose> ok
<john> but replace <username> with your username
<jose> thanks
<lee_> syntax error
<ga_> john: ok   od dawna masz Kubuntu
<jose> ok
<Cugel> I think there should be some easy entry on the system menu to configure autostart. Is that in Feisty?
<lee_> near unexpected token 'newline'
<jose> with < >?
<lee_> yeah
<john> ga_: moze tak prawie 3 mjesace, ale linux jurz to kilka lat
<john> jose: no
<john> jose: whatever your username is put it inplace of <username>
<jose> ok
<john> so like me it would be
<john>  /home/john/.kde/Autostart
<lee_> cugel, can you help?
<jose> ok
<john> lee_: the sudo sh failed?
<lee_> im in desktop, im trying to install the .run file
<john> try
<jose> root@jose-desktop:~# cp /usr/bin/beryl-manager /home/jose/.kde/Autostart/
<jose> root@jose-desktop:~#
<john> sudo ./<filename>/
<|lostbyte|> Cugel, :( .. didt work..
<john> jose: perfect
<|lostbyte|> Cugel, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773584
<ga_> john:  Kubuntu dopiero miesiac   a linux  od 3 lat   i sie gubie  ze sterami Nvidi  troche . :)
<ga_> john:  na Kubuntu
<john> ga_: po szukaj programu na ubuntu co sie nazywa "envy", za installuje drivery automatycznie
<lee_> it just says "/ is a directory" wtf
<john> tylko
<john> lee_: sudo ./<filename>
<john> lee_: to simplfy things type ls and give me the file name
<Cugel> lostbyte: yep, that should do the trick.
<Cugel> And yes, editing xorg.conf feels like defusing a nuke,
<lee_> ls armyops250linux.run
<john> ga_: ja bylem na SuSE, Gentoo, Slackware, LFS, Arch, i teraz na Kubuntu, i naj bardzej lubie Kubuntu
<john> ok
<john> type
<john> or just copy my line and paste it
<john> sudo ./armyops250linux.run
<|lostbyte|> Cugel, lol.. i will show you my conf..
<Cugel> john: we're not helping lee in making him believe Ubuntu is easier to use than Windows. It's difficult, this.
<lee_> asks for password, then says ./armyops250linux.run: command not found
<ga_> john: ja byem na Suse , Mandrivie , fedora  i teraz  na  Kubuntu  i  przypado mi do gustu
<john> ok
<john> do this
<yamen> hi everybody
<Cugel> hi yamen.
<john> chmod +x armyops250linux.run
<yamen> can anyone help me with wpa-psk wieless connection ?
<john> ga_: jest dobre bo latwe ale ma sie wolnosc
<john> lee_: then
<john> sudo ./armyops250linux.run
<john> or
<john> sudo sh armyops250linux.run
<avalon_> Can someone explain to me how I can get my USB Headset working with the Xine engine?
<lee_> do both commands do the same thing for future reference?
<yamen> ktos z polski ?
<yamen> tak wogole ?
<Cugel> Njet polski, dude.
<Dumr> does any1 know a 100% working wiki for ati graphic driver install i tried 3 different wikis and it didnt work
<john> dwuch jest
<yamen> spoko, widze ze nie chca by pisac po polsku
<john> ale ja tak slabo mowje
<yamen> moglbys pomoc z polaczenie wifi ?
<mrbrdo> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2222534 any help is appreciated, thank you!
<john> jaka karta
<yamen> atheros
<yamen> ide na priv z toba
<|lostbyte|> Cugel, Here .. http://pastebin.com/890213
<yamen> hmm... nie moge do ciebie napisac
<lee_> hey john, its working.. the install is going, but for future reference does sh do the same thing?
<john> yamen: to troche trudno za instaluj madwifi-ng jak mozesz, jak to za dziala to spoko jak nie to niewiem
<john> lee_: sorta depends on the script
<ga_> john: jest ok jesli chodzi o pakiety
<john> if sh fails, then do ./
<Cugel> lee: good luck and have fun!
<lee_> what are symbolic links to a directory in the path?
<gnomefreak> !pl
<yamen> instalowalem madwifi bez ng to jakas inna wersja ?
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<mrbrdo> damn polish
<yamen> ok dzieki, wchodze tam
<john> sorry
<yamen> hehe, chillout dude :)
<Fogge> what are the shortcuts to switch between workspaces as default?
<john> lee_: unfortunately there are very few apps that have GUI installers like in MS
<john> it would be nice tho :P
<lee_> ya damn right
<Admiral_Chicago> Fogge: ctrl + Tab
<john> lee_: soon :P
<jhutchins> john: Actually, I think that's a good thing.  If you don't have a GUI installer, it can't break as easily.
<Cugel> Well yeah -- but still some GUI for at least some installers would be nice.
<lee_> looks like I picked the wrong time to switch to linux
<Cugel> lee: not at all, you already learnt a thing or twol.
<|lostbyte|> brb..
<lee_> yeah I suppose, its gonna be hard... but ive already wiped my system clean of windows I just wanna make sure im doing shit right
<mrbrdo> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2222534 any help is appreciated, thank you!
<john> jhutchins: i don't care either way it just makes it easier if you can just click and install the file like a exe file, then again we have debs :P
<lee_> now could someone help explain what an installer means by saying "do you want to install symbolic links to a directory in your path"?
<lee_> does that mean desktop icons?
<john> sorta
<john> its like a shortcut :P
<avalon_> Can someone explain to me how I can get my USB Headset working with the Xine engine?
<Cugel> avalon: I can't really. Maybe try #ubuntu as well.
<lee_> how do I specify for the program to place these symbolic links on my desktop? cause currenty it has them being saved to a directory labled usr/local/bin
<john> avalon_: thats a good question.... but i can' help you ;(
<jhutchins> john: Yeah, you can double-click a .deb and it'll offer to install.
<avalon_> LOL, thanks anyways, I"m in ubuntu and xubuntu as well. I have all three :)
<jhutchins> lee_: That's not what it's about.
<john> lee_: no worries, it should install, a file in your K Menu
<Cugel> lee: you need to copy or move the link. So basically it's cp link name /home/lee/Desktop (where lee is your user name)
<jhutchins> lee_: putting symlinks in your path will make the program executable.
<lee_> should I do that?
<jhutchins> lee_: Otherwise you have to give the full path to the program.
<jhutchins> lee_: Yes, let it do that.
<velle> can anybody tell me how I set up Konversation to do auto identify?
<jhutchins> velle: Set up your default identity with a password.
<bonbonthejon> velle: in settings, go to identities
<jhutchins> velle: F8
<jhutchins> lee_: What are you installing?
<lee_> americas army
<lee_> now I need to figure out how to install swiftfox and get it working with all plugins, like flash and stuff
<lee_> I have a amd64 processor
<lee_> I started to try and figure it out last night, someone told me i need ia32-lib files from adept
<gnomefreak> flash doesnt have a 64 build
<lee_> I understand that, but there has to be a way to get flash working on a browser on my computer... right?
<gnomefreak> lee_: that *might* work but i still think chroot is best way to go
<ga_> john:  powiedz mi czy aktualizujesz system na bierzaco ??
<lee_> chroot?
<gnomefreak> !chroot | lee_
<ubotu> lee_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Cugel> lostbyte: get rid of those Wacom entries in your .conf file if you don't have a wacom.
<velle> Thank you all three
<lee_> wow... ok this looks confusing, your gonna have to walk me through this one
<lee_> ok hold up
<lee_> the install for americas army installed no icon on my kmenu
<john> should have ... :/
<lee_> its not under games john
<vamp898> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<lee_> it had some error messages at the end of the install, but it said it installed
<mrbrdo> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2222534 any help is appreciated, thank you!
<jontec> if KPPP doesn't show my modem, does that mean that drivers aren't available?
<lee_> john: plugging "armyops" into the run command prompt seems to start the program but it just dissapears... it doesnt boot up
<john> type armyops in a terminal (konsole)
<john> check for errors :P
<|lostbyte|> Cugel, Any mistakes in that file?
<lee_>  wait, correction... its on the kmenu just under the lost&found
<john> ahh
<john> well then just move it :P
<lee_> it says error while loading shared libraries
<lee_> whats up with that
<lee_> libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<john> lee_: open adept package manager
<john> and search libstdc
<lee_> do I need all the files listed?
<|lostbyte|> brb
<vamp898> why unrar-free is not preinstalled with Kubuntu?
<john> no specifially look for libstdc++
<swanfl> vamp898, you don't want unrar-free
<slyfox> Help, huge problem which may lead me to insalling Vista. Hate to say it. I find that there is no way I can sync my Calendar and cotnacts to my Nokia phone. Kmobiletools does not work.
<vamp898> swanfl: why? How to unrar files without unrar :D
<john> lee_: you need to learn how to search for missing libs/files
<swanfl> look for unrar 3.60
<john> ill guide you on this one
<swanfl> on the web
<Admiral_Chicago> personally, i'd get a new phone or tell the manafacturer to fix it....
<swanfl> unrar-free doesn;t handle most modern rar archives
<vamp898> an newbie does not know that he have to install unrar
<cpk1> slyfox: is it a cdma phone?
<slyfox> cpk1: gms :-( Nokia Symbian phone N73
<swanfl> I can dcc it to you if you like
<john> lee_: make sure libstdc++5 and libstdc++6 and the -dev version of both is installed
<slyfox> cpk1: GSM
<cpk1> slyfox: =( if it was cdma there is this great app called bitpim
<vamp898> dcc?
<vamp898> !dcc
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<vamp898> !leo hello
<ubotu> leo: English-German dictionary using dict.leo.org. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-1 (edgy), package size 11 kB, installed size 220 kB
<vamp898> hmm
<jontec> can I use any of these drivers here for my modem (this is the correct page for my modem): http://www.motorola.com/softmodem/sm56_download.htm they only have Mandrake and SuSE and Red Hat listed
<swanfl> vamp898, go to the following web site: http://www.rarlab.com/download.htm
<Admiral_Chicago> jontec: use alien
<swanfl> vamp898, the license says trial, but there is no nag ware
<Admiral_Chicago> !alien | jontec
<jontec> alien?
<ubotu> jontec: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<vamp898> i just wanted unrar or unrar-free for FileRoller or Ark
<lee_> after installation im still getting the same error in konsole john
<jontec> Admiral_Chicago: is there any specific version that I should download (on the page)
<lee_> john: ^^
<john> lee_: did you install the dev files?
<lee_> yeah
<Admiral_Chicago> jontec: sec
<vamp898> does any one hear Rammstein?
<lee_> wait, adept downloads as well as installs, correct?
* rifux Hola
<Admiral_Chicago> jontec: i'd go with RedHat 9.0
<john> type ls /usr/libstd<press tab twice> and see if the file exists in that folder?
<lee_> john^^
<jontec> lee_: yes
<john> lee_: yes
<lee_> john: would you like the exact names of the files I downloaded?
<vamp898> do an Upgrade with apt, the Firefox 2.0.0.2 is aviable since 60-120 minutes
<cubdukat> Afternoon, all.
<jontec> Admiral_Chicago: okay, I'm amd64, do I just use the athlon one?
<Admiral_Chicago> jontec: uhh. thats a good question, i'm not sure if they have 64 bit support...hmm
<hyper_ch> anyone knows what the java virtual machine is?
<john> lee_: just type the command i gave you andsee if libstdc++.so.5 exists
<Cugel> cubdukat: it's 23:33 here....
<vamp898> a virtual machine?
<lee_> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> jontec: type ifconfig
<cubdukat> Ah. My bad.
<vamp898> its 23:46 here :D
<Cugel> Still, we're awake for you.
<Admiral_Chicago> what do you have. paste it here please
<Admiral_Chicago> err not here.
<Admiral_Chicago> !paste | jontec
<ubotu> jontec: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cubdukat> At any rate, i have a slight problem I hope someone could help me with.
<Cugel> Ask away, amigo.
<john> lee_: and?
<cubdukat> I reinstalled Kubuntu and did an update that downloaded a new linux-image, but when I boot into the new kernel, I no longer have wireless access.
<cubdukat> I had this problem once before, but I forgot how I fixed it.
<john> cubdukat: install the drivers again
<john> which card btw?
<jordo23> Is there an application I can use to convert .ogg video into .avi?
<lee_> john, you diddnt give me the command to copy and paste?
<jontec> Admiral_Chicago: I'm not in linux right now, what do you need to know?
<vamp898> kk
<john> no i didn't
<vamp898> i go too sleep
<Cugel> jordo: yes, there is (no I forget which).
<john> type this in a console
<Admiral_Chicago> jontec: your devices.
<vamp898> dont let you bite of konqui
<vamp898> !exit
<cpk1> jordo23: ffmpeg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vamp898> :D
<john> ls /usr/lib/libstdc<hit tab twice> it will give you a list of files see if libstdc++.so.5 is there
<cubdukat> would that be by installing linux-restricted again?
<jontec> Admiral_Chicago: eth0, wlan0, and local loopback maybe something like sit0 or something, no modem (I'm on linux, but it's in vmware, and that won't help. :D)
<cubdukat> the card is an Atheros-based Dlink DWL-G630.
<lee_> john: when I hit tab twice it just makes a beep
<john> cubdukat: might have to reinstall madwifi-ng again
<Admiral_Chicago> jontec: i'd have to do a bit of research, unfortunetly right now I have to study.
<Admiral_Chicago> jontec: i'd ask on the forums
<Admiral_Chicago> the kubuntu forums that is
<jontec> Admiral_Chicago: okay, could I just try one of the others in the meanwhile? :D
<john> so there is no output on the screen when you type ls /usr/lib/libst<hit tab>
<Admiral_Chicago> jontec: in KPPP?
<Admiral_Chicago> you could try...not sure how that would work.
<jontec> Admiral_Chicago: okay, thanks.
<cubdukat> okay, I'm in synaptic right now. It says that linux-restricted for 386 2.6.15.11-1 is currently installed. It also lists a linux-restricted for P3 processors. Is that the one I should have installed?
<lee_> john: ok I got it to output some information
<john> anything pertaining to libstdc++
<Admiral_Chicago> cubdukat: in a konsole, type 'uname -r'
<lee_> john: no its not listed anywhere
<lee_> stuff about bash_logout and some other stuff
<john> then you don't have libstdc++5 installed lol
<lee_> gtk_qt_engine
<cubdukat> Okay, it gave me 2.6.15.23-386
<lee_> adept says I have it installed?
<john> or 6 for that matter
<john> thats lies then cause thats where my files are at
<john> unless your doing something wrong
<cubdukat> That's the previous kernel. The newer one is 1.6.15.28, I think.
<Admiral_Chicago> cubdukat: yes, that should be the correct kernel, give me a second
<lee_> do I need the debug and documentation files as well then?
<lee_> cause thats all I diddnt install?
<john> no
<john> you don't need that
<lee_> what did I do wrong? im confused?
<john> i dunno but those files should be there
<john> i just did a fresh install on this laptop
<john> and thats where they reside
<lee_> could you tell me exactly what to type in console?
<lee_> where exactly do I hit tab?
<john> ls /usr/lib/libstd<PRESS TAB HERE RIGHT AFTER THE D>
<lee_> within the "<>"
<lee_> ?
<Cugel> No, no <>:
<john> no NO <>
<john> just press tab after the d
<john> thats all
<john> don't tell me you typed the <PRESS TAB HERE> part :/
<lee_> oh ok
<lee_> no
<lee_> I just pressed tab within the <> I typed
<john> oh
<john> :/  anything within <> means do that action not type <>
<lee_> <
<lee_> lee@Big-Lee:~$ ls /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.
<lee_> ls: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.: No such file or directo
<lee_> thats what it outputted
<mitype2> hey everyone. I'm new to ubuntu and wanted to jump and and say hi
<john> ok lets make this a bit simpler
<john> type
<Cugel> mitype: hi, join the club.
<john> ls /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5
<john> copy and paste
<mitype2> thnx happy to be here
<lee_> it re-outputted the text in blue
<john> k
<john> means it exists
<john> means armyops is looking for it in a diff location
<lee_> how can I point it to look in the correct directory?
<Cugel> If  you need anything, just ask.
<john> where is it looking for it?
<mitype2> ok I have one lol
<lee_> Im not sure?
<mitype2> why can't I upgrade firefox to 2.0? I'm stuck at 1.5.0.9
<john> should tell you  in the error somewhere
<lee_> ok, h/o
<Cugel> Mitype: weird, I did upgrade to 2.o
<john> if not type: ln -s /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5 /usr/local/lib/
<john> and
<john> if not type: ln -s /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5 /lib/
<jordo23> What's the best way to convert .ogg to .avi/.mpeg?
<mitype2> hmmm I've been trying all afternoon
<cubdukat> Any luck yet, Admiral_Chicago?
<jontec> crap with this motorola modem, I'm stuck here with vmware linux at home
<Cugel> mitype: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=360778   -- the answer's there.
<john> any luck lee_
<lee_> which should I do? look in the error or just type the stuff you pasted?
<cubdukat> Looks like I might've lost him.
<mitype2> ok thanks
<lee_> john: ^^
<john> just type the stuff i pasted
<cubdukat> Anyone know how to get wireless access back after updating linux-image?
<john> then try to run the game again
<lee_> john: it says permission denied when I input the first ?
<john> oops
<lee_> go on to the second one you pasted?
<john> sorry
<john> add sudo infront of those commands
<lee_> oh ok
<lee_> that makes sense
<Vegeta^> Why is it that the sound in YouTube (or similar) videos are always out of sync? How to fix this?
<john> Vegeta^: refresh the page ?
<Aattila> Anyone know how to install java applications on Motorola phone with moto4lin?
<lee_> John: it ends up saying file exists... did it do what it needed to do?
<john> im guessing so your not erroring out are you?
<lee_> no
<lee_> it said creating symbolic link, blah blah blah file exists
<john> ok
<john> run the game?
<lee_> still the same error when I run the game
<ataq_> anyone know anything about NVCLOCK?
<Vegeta^> John: Refresh the page? That doesn't help, the sound slowly gets out of sync
<lee_> "no such file or directory"
<guiden> I don't see anything on the movies im trying to play, only sound
<john> lee_: where is it looking for the file?
<lee_> ./armyops-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ataq_> why play americas army when they dont have up to date clients anymore
<HymnToLife> lee_, sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<cpk1> because its free?
<john> and you did: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5 /usr/local/lib/libstdc++.so.5
<ataq_> So is enemy-territory with true combat elite mod. which is up to date
<ataq_> and has servers
<lee_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<lee_> John: correct^^?
<HymnToLife> 2 not upgraded... do a dist-upgrade
<john> HymnToLife: he has it installed
<LeeJunFan> bah, I just installed liboobs but it wasn't anything like what I was hoping it was :)
<john> its just armyops is looking for it somewhere else, which most likely is local/lib
<john> lee_: well?
<john> did it work or no?
<lee_> same error message
<mitype2> Thank you Cugel I really appreciate the help
<john> after the command i gave?
<lee_> john: correct
<john> ok try
<john> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5 /lib/libstdc++.so.5
<lee_> lee@Big-Lee:~$ sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5 /lib/libstdc++.so.5
<lee_> ln: creating symbolic link `/lib/libstdc++.so.5' to `/usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5': File exists
<lee_> john: ^^
<john> lee_: hmmmm
<john> lee_: type ldconfig -p |grep libstdc++.so.5
<john> and give me the output
<lee_> lee@Big-Lee:~$ ldconfig -p |grep libstdc++.so.5
<lee_>         libstdc++.so.5 (libc6,x86-64) => /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5
<john> ok so its installed
<john> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH~~~~~~~~~~~!!!! that makes sense! its 64bit version of the lib!
<john> durrrrrr :P
<lee_> ?
<john> need the 32bit lib :)
<lee_> where can I find that?
<john> !ia32lib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ia32lib - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<john> !32lib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 32lib - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
#kubuntu 2007-02-28
<alx_> hello
<gugu^> HELP to set up my printers
<john> i don't remember the command to install the 32bit libs
<lee_> its ia32
<lee_> I found them on adept
<john> there ya go
<gugu^> HELP to install my Canon LBP-810
<lee_> installed and ran the game, it got farther in the bootup process but still diddnt play
<lee_> it brought a americas army graphic up on my screen
<john> gugu^: wait someone will respond, i know nothing about installing canon printers
<john> lee any errors?
<lee_> Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<lee_> History:
<lee_> Exiting due to error
<john> lee
<lee_> im gonna take a wild guess... does this have something to do with my videocard/drivers?
<gugu^> john: ok
<john> glxinfo |grep direct
<lee_> lee@Big-Lee:~$ glxinfo |grep direct
<lee_> direct rendering: No
<lee_> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<lee_> John:^^
<john> ok thats why
<john> what vid card?
<lee_> pny nvidia 6800gt AGP
<john> ok
<john> lee_: wget http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.8.1-0ubuntu6_all.deb
<john> then
<john> type the command in console
<john> the ^^ command
<john> then type
<lizardj> hy
<john> sudo dpkg -i  envy_0.8.1-0ubuntu6_all.deb
<lizardj> ciao
<john> now hit ctrl +alt + f1 to kill your x session then type envy in the shell after you login in console press 1 after install is done, type startx and try running the game
<yaccin> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<lee_> John: could you post the last thing over again? it took me to some dos-like black screen and I had to reboot when I pressed ctrl, alt, f1
<john> thats what your supposed to be
<lee_> oh
<john> read this again and remember it
<john> now hit ctrl +alt + f1 to kill your x session then type envy in the shell after you login in console press 1 after install is done, type startx and try running the game
<john> login after your in text mode
<john> type envy after you  login
<john> type; envy
<john> select option 1
<wily> hi all
<john> after the install
<john> type startx
<john> and try running the game again
<wily> i've a big compilation error
<wily> anyone can help me?
<vas> hey whenever I playa file in amarok it says playlist finished and does nothing
<john> wily: depends
<vas> ?
<wily> take a look please http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7860/
<lee_> John: thank you so much, installed the drivers and the game ran
<lee_> but theres no sound
<john> wily: this is while making the kernel?
<john> oh no modules for kernel
<john> lee_: depends on which sound server your using
<lee_> I use the onboard sound on my motherboard, do I need to install drivers? I diddnt need to install drivers for my ethernet which is also built in?
<john> but you should have sound
<lee_> well I get sound when I do something dumb in konsole and it beeps so it should be working
<john> lee_: do you have sound when you just play music?
<wily> john
<john> wily: ?
<wily> i'm using a 2.6.17.11
<vas> hasnt this happnd to someone else before?
<lee_> john: yeah I can play mp3s
<john> vas: can't say it did to me
<vas> john: I just tried to open a file and it says playlist complete
<vas> john: out of the box
<john> weird
<john> got the latest amarok?
<wily> john: there are u?
<vas> john: yes, it came with my Kubuntu live CD'
<vas> john: tried a few different audio files too
<eric> i cant find any good disk imaging software
<john> wily: what do you mean?
<eric> : /
<wily> i don't know what are problem?
<john> vas: weird i haven't run into that
<wily> i've headers
<wily> and sources
<john> well i can tell you that the module dvb-firesat.ko isn't created
<john> do you need that module?
<wily> but i miss some drivers...... firesat.. etcetc
<john> lee_: im not sure why there is no sound in the game
<john> try and adjust sound settings
<john> wily: do you need that driver/module firesat?
<wily> yes
<neptunepink> when I update, I get windows complaining about incorrect nice values
<john> wily the error is ignored
<john> so technically the kernel is installed
<john> unless you ABSOLUTELY need that module to be built
<eric> does anyone know any good disk imaging software???
<john> acrons true image
<john> acronis :/
<eric> its not free...
<eric> : P
<john> lol
<john> thats true
<john> :P
<eric> yea i cant find anything
<john> :?
<john> there are ways to make it "free"
<eric> haha yea know that
<eric> but its usually just one windows
<eric> on*
<john> yeah.....
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@tejava.dreamhost.com]  by Jucato
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@125-238-57-92.broadband-telecom.global-gateway.net.nz]  by Jucato
<xero_> does knetwork manager use dhclient
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
<john> yes
<john> i think
<john> almost positive
<xerroz> hmm that needs to change
<eric> someone just sent me a link
<eric> ghost for linux
<eric> im gonna try that out
<eric> http://freshmeat.net/projects/g4l/
<xerroz> cant find 'dhclient' anywhere in the source..
<xerroz> hmm
<posingaspopular> whats the command to get firefox in the konsole?
<posingaspopular> sudo apt-get install firefox?
<john> i think
<posingaspopular> john: let me try
<john> it or mozilla-firefox
<Morbo> Try that.  It might be mozillla-firefox
<Morbo> er, what john said
<posingaspopular> john: mozilla firefox sounds more right
<posingaspopular> i finally got off that GNOME garbage
<Morbo> apt-cache search foo is useful
<posingaspopular> was running a live cd for like 2 weeks
<posingaspopular> and now im installing kubuntu over the old ubuntu partition
<Morbo> Welcome to the light side, my friend ;)
<posingaspopular> Morbo: welcome BACK to the light side
<john> lol, i love gnome, just not enough integration for my taste
<Morbo> Whatever :p
<Morbo> I mostly like KDE for the control
<posingaspopular> Morbo: its still great to be on kde again
<posingaspopular> how do you do apt-cache
<Morbo> Just from konsole
<Morbo> apt-cache search foobar where foobar is a package name / description to look for
<john> sudo apt-cache search foo
<Dekans> posingaspopular: why not install kubuntu-desktop ?
<Morbo> sudo isn't necessary for searches
<posingaspopular> Dekans: i didnt have enough space
<xerroz> is dhclient somehow to be the default?
<john> xerroz: as far as i know yes, cause dhcpcd doesn't exist in konsole
<Jucato> "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<xerroz> O.o
<xerroz> 'in konsole'
<bomber> how can i tell which ver of kubuntu i have?
<Jucato> !version | bomber
<ubotu> bomber: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<john> xerroz: if you do dhcpcd in konsole the command doesn't exist even under sudo so dhcpclient has to be the default
<bomber> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<bomber> woops
<xerroz> how long have you been using linux John?
<posingaspopular> Jucato: thanks
<john> 2 or 3 years i don't remember
<xerroz> Ah, I see
<posingaspopular> Jucato: now if you can fix girls to do as i want, i'll be set. kthanksbye
<john> dhcpcd used to be the old method of aquiring addresses, dhcpclient is the new method
<Jucato> posingaspopular: sure. kickbanbye :)
<xerroz> 'dhclient'
<john> yeah :P
<john> lol
<bomber> Jucato:  version not found
<posingaspopular> that'll work to
<Morbo> ah, katapult
<Morbo> So sexy.
<Jucato> bomber: did you enter "lsb_release -a"?
<bomber> no
<Jucato> bomber: then you didn't follow the instructions the bot gave
<Jucato>  <ubotu> bomber: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<xerroz> bomber: in a terminal type lsb, hit tab, and complete with -a
<bomber> ok... dapper is old?
<Jucato> it's not *that* old... but it's LTS
<Jucato> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Morbo> Edgy is the latest, but Dapper is the "more stable" one
<bomber> ahhh ok
<xerroz> and feisty is for those of us who enjoy torture
<Morbo> I never noticed any stability issues in Edgy
<bomber> i was trying to get a tv card working and had no luck... i was wondering if a newer kernel would do the trick
<Morbo> bomber- What kind?
<lee_> does anyone know why sound wouldnt work in americas army?
<bomber> bt878
<Morbo> Do you know what driver that uses?
<Morbo> v4l or ivtv or something else?
<Morbo> bomber- /\
<bomber> v4l-dvb
<Morbo> ooh, dvb
<john> lee_: google it only thing i can think of
<Morbo> I've been considering getting a card from pchdtv as soon as I pick up some extra cash
<bomber> im in the linuxtv channel and we tryed for a couple hours with no luck
<Morbo> Ouch.
<waspius> hello can someone tell me how i can make my usb devices mount automaticaly?
<Morbo> Oh sweet.  Feisty has ivtv drivers oout of the box.
<Morbo> <3
<bomber> what about v4l?
<zen-soto> !mark
<ubotu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<Morbo> Isn't v4l part of the kernel now?
<yamen_> why cannot i connect to wpa wireless network using Knetworkmanager ?
<yamen_> it stops at 28%
<yamen_> aby ideas ?
<yamen_> *any
<Minataku> yamen_: Check dmesg > dmesg | less
<Minataku> Then start looking around the bottom since the top is all from bootup
<yamen_> ummm... sory im newbie with all that
<Minataku> You can paste the whole thing to a pastebin then and I'll look over it for you
<Jucato> tail?
<yamen_> how to do that ? :)
<Minataku> Jucato: I was erring on the side of caution
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> anyway....
<Minataku> yamen_: Well, to give me the last 10 lines, in a terminal type "dmesg | tail"
* Jucato goes away away away
<Minataku> Then highlight it and put it into the pastebin
<Minataku> !pastebin | yamen_
<ubotu> yamen_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Minataku> Jucato: Wait
<Minataku> Guess what
<gokuh> hi guys
<Minataku> Aw, he's gone already
<zen-soto> hi jucato
<Morbo> What?
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Heya, Morbo
<Morbo> hey
<Minataku> Finally, on my 7th attempt... a working Debian install
<Morbo> I'm much too lazy to install Debian.
<Minataku> Mahoro, my P1MMX-166 is running Debian 4.0
<gokuh> i need a litle help here =S, someone know, why i can't keep my configuration on kde? =S
<premier_> I just blasted my laptop's fans with compressed air, and then I restarted my computer, and when I restarted, the thing ran a disk check
<premier_> It said "/dev/sda3 has been mounted 30 times without a check, check forced"  Is that normal?
<Morbo> It's a routine check
<Minataku> premier_: Perfectly normal
<Minataku> It's preventative maintenance
<Minataku> Mine never hits the mount limit
<premier_> oh I see
<Minataku> It always trips the time limit instead
<Minataku> Which is around 180d
<Minataku> In fact, Piyoko is probably due for another check soon
<Minataku> lol
<Morbo> What's Piyoko?
<Morbo> As in, where'd the name come from?
<premier_> It just scared the s*** out of me, because when I booted it up, grub gave me a prompt.  I think I just pressed the wrong button though.
<Minataku> Di Gi Charat
<Minataku> premier_: Heehee, calm down ^^
<premier_> well, my computer is running about 15C cooler now, glad I did that
<Minataku> Indeed
<Morbo> Nice
<Morbo> My hostnames are a bit arbitrary
<Minataku> Cleaning is very good
<Morbo> No unifying theme, etc
<Minataku> Morbo: Mine are all anime characters
<premier_> Minataku: is it safe to unscrew the devices on the bottom of my laptop and blast them with compressed air?
<Jucato> <Minataku> Morbo: Mine are all anime characters <-- I would have never guess that [/sarcasm]  :D
<Morbo> premier_- It could void your warranty
<Minataku> premier_: I have to unscrew the panels on the bottom of Piyoko to blast the dust out
<Morbo> laptop = zoidberg, desktop = feynman, router = serenity
<house> can someone help me get gtkpod to see my ipod I have googled it and there are multiple conflicting guides
<premier_> hmmm...
<Morbo> the dedicated mythtv box I'll build sometime soon will be Navras, NAS will be Mjolnir
<premier_> Now my temperature is way up in the rafters again
<gugu^> HELP to install my Canon LBP-810
<Minataku> I have: Piyoko, Ryoko, Hazuki, Mahoro, Minataku, Sasuke, Dejiko, Komugi, Koyori, Haruko, Usada and a couple with no names
<premier_> It think I might have broke the fan.  It was really hot when I first booted it, and then It came back down to 34 (never been that low before) and now its up to the 60s, no load
<Jucato> Minataku-san! Minataku-san!!
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Another Di Gi Charat character
<Minataku> Minagawa Takuro I believe is his real name
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> going away now... you guys behave :P
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> I'll try
<premier_> Now its coming back down. I think my fans are going in and out
<Minataku> premier_: It's a laptop, it has that stupid battery-saving crap cooling
<Minataku> Turns the fans on and off every 10 seconds
<premier_> oh, okay
<Minataku> premier_: What kind of laptop?
<premier_> I just dont like it when my temp meter reads 69C.  Not one bit
<premier_> Dell E1705, aka 9600
<Minataku> Figures
<house> has anyone ever used gtkpod with kubuntu?
<Minataku> Get a Toshiba next time
<Minataku> Can't go wrong with Toshiba
<premier_> What is it with Toshibas?
<premier_> Anyway, Im gonna build my own computer
<Minataku> That list up there, 4 of them are Toshibas
<Minataku> From 1987 up to 2003
<Minataku> All in perfect working condition
<premier_> lol.  Do you know whats a good video card?  The newer ATI cards (like the one Im using) have a lot of trouble with linux, but Ive heard bad things about nVidia too
<Minataku> Until we get word that AMD turns ATI around, nVidia. Period.
<premier_> Any particular nVidia?
<Minataku> nVidia used to be poor, but they actually care about Linux users nowadays
<Minataku> ATI barely gives a rat's ass about us
<house> how can I see what kernel i am using?
<Minataku> house: uname -a
<Minataku> Linux Piyoko 2.6.19.1-Pyocola-i686 #1 PREEMPT Wed Dec 20 23:21:32 EST 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<acr> hello. I'm going to be buying a tv tuner card for use with mythtv and ubuntu soon and I was wondering if anybody knew of any cardbus tuner cards with hardware decoders supported by linux
<Minataku> It'll be that third value
<Minataku> After "Linux" and your system's node name
<jose> hello
<acr> hello jose
<jose> how can i install themes en kubuntu?
<premier_> Minataku: or anyone whos listening: I have an external hard drive.  When I try to delete files from it, it puts it in a trash folder that I cant empty.  How do I fix that?
<house> I am trying to get my ipod working with gtkpod, the read me says to edit /etc/udev/udev.rules
<acr> jose: I think it depends on the theme, but in general you have to download the source code and follow the instructions in the INSTALL file. What theme did you have in mind?
<house> and Idont have that file
<Minataku> premier_: I delete things from the command line
<gugu^> HELP to install my Canon LBP-810
<jose> say VistaGo.kth
<Minataku> premier_: So unfortunately I can't help you with that
<jose> is GTK
<Ingmar^> how do I get the default kubuntu theme back ?
<acr> jose: can you link me to it? I don't think you can install gtk themes for kubuntu. Maybe you can make gtk applications look that way, but I don't think it'll work for kde applications
<acr> Ingmar^: the default kubuntu theme is Plastik
<premier_> Minataku: I think my usb bus just lost power or something.  my usb mouse wont respond, and the little green light wont go on, and neither will my jump drive.  This happens all the time
<acr> Ingmar^: go to System Settings > Style and choose plastik
<Minataku> premier_: Check dmesg for anything
<Minataku> dmesg | tail should show something in that case
<acr> Ingmar^: the default window decoration, if you want to change that back as well, is Crystal, but I'm not 100% sure on that one
<premier_> yeah, can I paste bin it?
<Minataku> premier_: Be my guest
<lotus> hi
<acr> hello. I'm going to be buying a tv tuner card for use with mythtv and ubuntu soon and I was wondering if anybody knew of any cardbus tuner cards with hardware decoders supported by linux. If not, is there anywhere I can find cardbus tv tuner cards for linux. They mythtv site doesn't have any listed as far as I can tell
<acr> hi lotus
<premier_> http://pastebin.ca/375106
<Ingmar^> acr: thanks, that seems to work
<lotus> I am a linux beginner, and I have troubles with installing the proper driver for my graphik card
<acr> Ingmar^: my pleasure :-)
<Ingmar^> acr: can you tell me how I reset the kicker settings too ?
<lotus> It is a S3 Savage Card
<acr> Ingmar^: what settings are messed up?
<Ingmar^> the problem is that I installed another distro, that overwrote most of my config files at ~/.kde (mail is still there etc, else I'd just delete the folder
<acr> Ingmar^: as far as I know, if you right-click on it and go to configure panel most of the options are there
<Minataku> premier_: Hm... no clues in there
<premier_> damn.
<acr> ingmar^: what specifically do you want to change?
<Minataku> Probably just the usual Dell wuality
<premier_> sorry language
<Minataku> Damn is fine
<Minataku> At least it damn well better be
<Minataku> lol
<premier_> Minataku: Is there anything I can do besides power-cycling?
<Minataku> I'm not gonna fix that typo because it works that much better when it's "Dell wuality"
<Minataku> XD
<Ingmar^> acr: kicker is totally empty, no programicon's appear there, no menu, no clock, no nothing
<house> can someone please please help me get my ipod working with gtkpod?
<Minataku> premier_: No clue, to be honest, sorry
<acr> lotus:
<lotus> is there a good tutorial howto install graphik drivers for S3?
<acr> Ingmar^: oh, right click and go to 'Add applet to panel'
<Minataku> house: I'd help, but I don't know >.<
<sc0tch> Question: With Linux-headers package installed, I see it has headers for ALL sorts of processeors (arm, mips,v850..on an on), if I am only compiling for i386 is there a safe way to prune all those extra files out?
<acr> most of the stuff is there
<premier_> Minataku: I was thinking of how walus, a, um means something in latin (bad i think)
<Ingmar^> acr: that's it, thanks
<Minataku> premier_: Ah... I just hit the wrong key, then I thought of an old Dilbert comic strip
<acr> lotus: it looks like the package for that card is 'xserver-xorg-video-savage'
<Minataku> Where they made keyboards without the letter "Q"
<acr> lotus: if you install that, then change your driver to 'savage' (I think), it should work
<acr> Ingmar^: no problem. You don't happen to know about cardbus tv tuners on linux, do you?
<Ingmar^> acr: afraid not :( pity I can't help you back
<acr> lotus: I'm not entirely sure, I've never dealt with that card, just my nvidia
<Minataku> Then Dilbert is like "The Q stands for uality"
<Minataku> XD
<acr> Ingmar^: oh well. I'm glad I could help you. That's not often the case. Is there anything else I can do for you?
<jack> hi how can i enable to send text messages from the linux skype version?
<Ingmar^> acr: that should be it, thank you very much :)
<acr> Ingmar^: welcome
<acr> does anybody know anything about cardbus tv tuner cards on linux?
<Minataku> Sorry, not a clue
<acr> Minataku: :-( I haven't been able to find anything, even on the mythtv site. And manufacturers don't list whether or not they support linux. Except for happuage, I'm not sure if anybody does, and I don't see any cardbus cards from them
<house> in the gtkpod readme it says to make this file and save as /etc/udev/rules  BUS="scsi", SYSFS{model}="iPod            ", KERNEL="sd?2", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="ipod"
<house> is that an example or is that how i should put it
<house> exactly
<Minataku> Even I've never touched udev so far
<house> AAAARRRGGGHHHHH
<Minataku> Sorry >.<
<house> I just want to use my ipod in linux
<house> it is very frustrating
<Minataku> house: Hang around here for a bit
<house> K
<Minataku> Someone should show up sooner or later who can help you out
<acr> this might be a dumb question, but are there usually extra pci(e) slots in a laptop?
<Morbo> No.
<Morbo> Well, PCMCIA slots yeah
<Morbo> And whatever the PCI(e) equivalent is
<Minataku> acr: Not since laptops were the size of a desktop and weighed 15lbs
<Morbo> It might have a MiniPCI slot, but that's probably in use by the network card
<Minataku> And even then the card slot was half-size
<acr> so if I wanted to install a tv tuner card internally, it would have be a cardbus card?
<Minataku> MiniPCI perhaps, yeah, I forgot about that
<Minataku> acr: Depends
<Minataku> Whether or not there is a free MiniPCI slot or not
<flake> remind me never to compile koffice from scratch again, took well over 1 hour
<slyfox> Has anyone managed to sync their phone with their Kontact? Because of this small but crucial issue, I am thinking of going Windows and leaving Linux, which I really do not want to do. :-(
<Minataku> flake: Wimp >.>
<flake> lol
<Minataku> Sorry XD
* Minataku is a Gentoo user
<Minataku> Compile time means long break
<Minataku> :D
<Minataku> Set things in motion, take a nap
<acr> I just found a card reader on my laptop. I put my cameras sd card in and everything's fine, but is there a way to set digikam up to get pictures from it just like it does from the camera itself?
<flake> the anticipation was painful
<Minataku> lol
<flake> koffice 1.6.3pre - not lookin too bad
<lotusleaf> lotus_: who are you?
<house> has anyone here used gtkpod?
<jack_> could anyone help me how to send texts from linux skype or from linux in general?
<jmichaelx> i am having a big problem getting sun-java6-bin installed. if someone could help me out, i would appreciate it. i am getting these errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7875/
<bordy> Anyone know how to fix an apparent problem with X?
<house> does anybody here use their ipod with kubuntu?
<Adydas> bordy: what problem
<Adydas> house: i hear amaroks good for working with ipods
<Adydas> i have it but aint tryed it
<jmichaelx> i have never been able to get amarok to transfer files onto  my ipod video
<bordy> Adydas: Flock opens and closes right away, and debugging is showing some sort of X error
<Adydas> bordy: whats your log say, any clues there?
* jtca can't pair his headset with kubuntu...
<Adydas> look /var/log/Xorg.0.log ib elive
<bordy> Adydas: I am looking through it now, but NO clue. lol
<Adydas> look for (EE)
<Adydas> as that indicates an error, that would be my best starting point
<bordy> I see them down at the bottom, alot of "no such file or directory"
<acr> what's exiv2?
<gugu^> HELP to install my Canon LBP-810
<epimeth> ahoy!
<bordy> Adydas: Any ideas?
<dx11101> hello, i need more sata ports on my computer, does anyone know of a sata card that is compatible with linux?
<epimeth> anybody know the status of the auto codec downloading thing for feisty?
<Adydas> bordy:
<jmichaelx> i am having a big problem getting sun-java6-bin installed. if someone could help me out, i would appreciate it. i am getting these errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7875/
<Adydas> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Adydas> bordy: paste both the xorg.conf and the log into that if i cant im sure somone can help you
<bordy> Adydas: the log is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7876/
<Adydas> bordy: you sure x is installed?
<bordy> not at all
<Adydas> im not sure, but those " no fonts folder " errors seem to tell me its not installed
<Adydas> hence why it cant load the stuff it needs
<bordy> I am only guessing that since this is what happened last time this happened to me (but that was when I upgraded to Ubuntu 6.10)
<jmichaelx> :-(
<jack_> how can i send text messages from ubuntu as there seems to be no feature to do it from skype?
<Adydas> do you have an xorg.conf file?
<bordy> %c2Adydas: I did sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati and it said it is already the newest version
<bordy> oops on the format
<house> anyone here know how to get gtkpod working?
<Adydas> im guessing you should need this xserver-xorg-core
<Adydas> check thats there.. i just hope my guess on thats accurate
<Adydas> well firstly
<Adydas> do you have a /etc/X11 folder?
<Adydas> and in there is there a conf file?
<bordy> yes
<Adydas> ok that answers that
<Adydas> did it work before you did the drivers for ati?
<Adydas> or has it never worked?
<bordy> everything works except Flock. when i upgraded ubuntu before i switched over, this problem happened with firefox and flock, but this time just flock
<bordy> not even positive it is an X issue
<phil_> was wondering if there's an easy way to get kubuntu up & running on an SGI 540
<bordy> but it seems the most likely
<dx11101> anyone know a cheap sata controller that will work in linux
<shriphani> guys i am using kubuntu 6.06. what package should i download that will give me the ruby header files
<bordy> Adydas: xorg.conf is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7878/
<CShadowRun> whats the command to install kubuntu ? (im using normal ubuntu now)
<shriphani> CShadowRun: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<CShadowRun> thanks :)
<jmichaelx> i am having a big problem getting sun-java6-bin installed. if someone could help me out, i would appreciate it. i am getting these errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7875/
<gugu^> HELP to install  Canon LBP-810 printer
<jmichaelx> the mistake i made (i think) was going into adept, telling it to uninstall sun-java5-*, and then telling it to install sun-java6-*
<acr> dumb question; pci isn't the same thing as pcmcia, right? But PC Card, cardbus and pcmcia are all the same?
<dx11101> PCI is not the same
<acr> and are the rest of them all equivelant?
<dx11101> i am not sure, i dont use laptops much
<jack_> how can i enable a tag button in the konqueror just like in windows for the firefox using delicious?
<dx11101> here
<dx11101> "In computing, PC card (originally PCMCIA card) i"
<dx11101> Cardbus is PCMCIA 5.0 or later
<acr> but they all use the same slot?
<dx11101> i dont think so
<dx11101> mostly type II which is common to all laptops right now
<dx11101> whats the problem?
<dx11101> arc
<dx11101> just read this page and then see if you have questions
<acr> I'm looking for a tv tuner card that will fit into the slot on my laptop, which is a pc card slot
<dx11101> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pcmcia
<dx11101> now what i need is info on sata controller cards in linux
<cesarmat> hola
<dx11101> hola senior
<cesarmat> alguien sabe codificar videos de avia mpeg_
<CShadowRun> hmm with installing xgl and beryl
<CShadowRun> are they 2 seperate applications, do i have to install them in a specific order?
<boitono> I'm getting an X with in a circle as a pointer when hovering over the launcher panel, how can I change that?
<boitono> Hello!?
<norbert> using a Feisty Herd-4 alternative cd, will I be able to install the system w/o corrupting my /home data? System is currently running with 2 raids: / and /home
<cesarmat> how can convert avi to mpeg video files
<cesarmat> HOW
<norbert> More specifically, should I let feisty know about the /home during install. Or should I just manually set it up afterwards?
<dx11101> i think linux is COOOL!
<Darkkish> norbert i don't have much linux experience but, if i were you, i'd manually set it up after its installed
<Darkkish> logically there is less chance of failure
<cesarmat> if you set it up manually in a different partition
<vblanton> hello, is anyone else having issues with the new kde4 beta 3 packages?
<cesarmat> you can format your so partition without losing your HOME files
<andz> hi, can anyone help me configure my audio system? I have 2 sound boards installed
<cesarmat> i think...
<dx11101> newegg pisses me off, they dont have any molex to sata power adapterS!!!!!!!!!
<jhutchins> cesarmat: mplayer/mencoder, ffmpeg, avidemux is a nice GUI.
<vblanton> dx11101, amazon or ebay?
<jhutchins> Cinellera
<cristian> hola chicos tengo una pregunta que hacerles.. alguien sabe como hacer que no me muestre en un escritorio en la barra de tareas las ventanas que tengo abiertas en otra ventana??
<cesarmat> thanx...
<jhutchins> dx11101: pricewatch.com
<dx11101> maybe my search parameters are bad
<jhutchins> cesarmat: Lots of good stuff about transcoding in linux on google.
<vblanton> andz, sorry don't know much on configuring two cards, but have you tried working with the sound setup utility available in the control panel?
<Jucato> !es | cristian
<ubotu> cristian: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dx11101> ever since i started working and had lots of money i never looked at pricewatch again lol
<vblanton> andz, also, you can try looking in the ubuntu wiki or forums
<andz> thanks VBLANTON, Ide like to switch the main audio that Kubuntu chose.
<jhutchins> andz: I'd recommend disabling one and getting the other working first.  Do you need both to be availble?
<vblanton> hello, is anyone else having issues with the new kde4 beta 3 packages?
<norbert> Darkkish: can't argue with that logic. ;-)  I was just curious, because I remember a "don't format" button on the installer. On the other hand, I wonder if I'll have to jump many loops to get an existing raid recognized by the new system
<andz> it chose the onboeard, but Id like to use the other one, that is second on the row
<jhutchins> norbert: Look around and make sure the RAID controller's supported in Linux.
<Jucato> vblanton: aside from it being a "for developers' only" preview?
<vblanton> Jucato, no, it doesn't even install
<vblanton> Jucato, that is, yes
<jmichaelx> i am having a big problem getting sun-java6-bin installed. if someone could help me out, i would appreciate it. i am getting these errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7875/
<norbert> jhutchins: it's a software Linux RAID. I'm just formatting the /root and installing feisty on it
<andz> actually, id even prefere that the onboard sound card is disabled because i dont like it
<jhutchins> vblanton: I would hope people are having issues with it.  That's the only reason it's available, so people can find and report problems.
<vblanton> Jucato, on package is trying to overwrite another and there is breakage
<vblanton> no, it's a packaging issue
<jhutchins> norbert: Oh.  I stay away from software raid.
<Jucato> vblanton: try asking in #kubuntu-devel but you better be prepared to answer "Why are you installing it?"
<jhutchins> vblanton: Or ask in #kde, where you'll be told to run subversion or 3.5.6.
<Jucato> jmichaelx: try this command "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Jucato> jhutchins: er, he musn't ask that in #kde
<jhutchins> Yeah, they don't like questions regarding binary packages.
<Jucato> yes, because KDE doesn't provide binary packages
<boitono> I'm getting an X with in a circle as a pointer when hovering over the launcher panel, how can I change that?
<Jucato> and he'll only be told that the snapshots are useless to a non-developer
<Jucato> which is also true
<andz> thank you for the help
<vblanton> jhutchins, Jucato, Im trying to say that the error is kubuntu's not kde's. the packages weren't made correctly!
<Jucato> vblanton: I know. I was talking to jhutchins for the latter part
<CShadowRun> hmm, just installing kubuntu
<vblanton> why are you both assuming that I'm not helping out with KDE4?
<Jucato> vblanton: that's why I told you to ask in #kubuntu-devel, as they are the ones making the binary packages
<dx11101> newegg is a shipping RIPOFF
<jmichaelx> Jucato: does not help
<CShadowRun> it says "General type of configuration?" No configuration | Internet Site | Internet with smarthost | Satallite system | Local only
<vblanton> Jucato, thanks, im waiting for a response there
<jhutchins> vblanton: It remains that the only reason the packages are available is so that you can find these problems and report them.  Nobody expects you to be able to have a stable working environment with kde4.
<CShadowRun> what should i choose? im useing adsl, via a router for my internet
<vblanton> jhutchins, i don't think you understand, but thanks for your help anyway
<cesarmat> why when i scroll down any page, in any program like firefox, openoffice, etc... it isnt smooth
<cesarmat> it gets slow...
<jhutchins> Chousuke: Go with local.
<jhutchins> er. CShadowRun
<Jucato> vblanton: I didn't assume. I am merely telling you to be prepared to answer the "why are you installing it?" question. you also have to understand that there are many, many users trying to install it for the sole purpose of curiousity
<CShadowRun> [jhutchins-> ?
<jmichaelx> i wish i knew what the "broken pipe" thing was about
<boitono> I'm getting an X with in a circle as a pointer when hovering over the launcher panel, how can I change that?
<jhutchins> CShadowRun: Go with "local".
<CShadowRun> [jhutchins-> thanks :)
<Jucato> jmichaelx: try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<vblanton> you can set smooth scrolling in firefox, CShadowRun . the option is in the advanced part of the config options (i think)
<dx11101> okay
<cesarmat> i did, but its the same
<dx11101> i will now go from 1.5TB to 2TB
<jhutchins> jmichaelx: http://www.google.com/search?q=broken+pipe&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<guiden> seriously, what should I do, I can't play avi movie files
<vblanton> Jucato, which is fine as well. curiosity is how a lot of people start helping out a project!
<jhutchins> guiden: 1) install mplayer
<boitono> NEED SOME DAMN PLEASE :-)   I'm getting an X with in a circle as a pointer when hovering over the launcher panel, how can I change that?
<dx11101> guiden
<dx11101> apt-get install mplayer
<jhutchins> !mp3 | guiden
<ubotu> guiden: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<guiden> I have kaffiene
<dx11101> kaffiene sux
<vblanton> kaffiene rox
<jhutchins> guiden: Which is why you can't play avi files.  Install mplayer.
<Jucato> vblanton: true, but not w/ current KDE 4 snapshots. as it will take more than "I want to see what KDE 4 *looks* like, which is currently nothing but a broken KDE 3 in terms of appearance
<vblanton> 0.8 was a great improvement!
<vblanton> Jucato, that is true :)
<guiden> can I play avi files in kaffiene after I downloaded mplayer?
<vblanton> well.. i've recieved no response in kubuntu-devel.. trying the bug tracker
<dx11101> maybe the AVI files hes trying to play are propriatary
<dx11101> like DIVX or something
<Jucato> !patience | vblanton
<ubotu> vblanton: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<vblanton> guiden, check restricted formats, that will set you up completely
<vblanton> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jhutchins> guiden: Have a look at those three pages, but I think you'll find it's easier to get mplayer working than to get kaffeine working.
<jack_> hi, the delicious submenu from koquerorer doesnt really work, can anyone recommend how to work with delicious and konq.?
<guiden> ok
<jack_> is there a way to send text messages from kubuntu? skype has this feature not enabled?
<jhutchins> jack_: Um, yeah, use firefox.
<guiden> does mplayer have a gui?
<jmichaelx> hmm, i can't figure any of this out
<vblanton> jack_, check forums, that kind of stuff is discussed there more so
<Jucato> guiden: yes
<jhutchins> jack_: It's a known broken, it doesn't _really_ work right in anything but IE on Windows.
<Jucato> jack_: there are some apps from http://kde-apps.org for del.icio.us... but the one I'm using needs to be compiled
<vblanton> jack_, kopete is an instant message client
<vblanton> jack_, or you can install gaim, which I like best :)
<jhutchins> guiden: Yes, mplayer-gui and kmplayer.
<guiden> ok
<Jucato> guiden: you can make Kaffeine use mplayer as its backend instead of xine engine, if you have mplayer installed
<guiden> ok
<jhutchins> A "broken pipe" basically either means that the sending program didn't send anything, or more likely the program it's piped to didn't accept or receive it.
<jhutchins> jmichaelx: A "broken pipe" basically either means that the sending program didn't send anything, or more likely the program it's piped to didn't accept or receive it.
<jhutchins> guiden: I can't help you fix kaffeine, because for me it's always been broken in one way or another and I don't bother to spend time with it anymore since mplayer is so powerful.
<Jucato> jmichaelx: did you try the last command I gave you? sudo apt-get -f install?
<jhutchins> guiden: The other player is VLC, which is even less broken than mplayer, but does some different things.
<Jucato> guiden: what seems to be the problem w/ kaffeine?
<guiden> I can't play avi, but does mplayer support restricted format out of the box? I can't play mp3 either in amarok
<Jucato> guiden: you just need to install "libxine-extracodecs" from the "multiverse" repository, and you're done
<jhutchins> guiden: Ok, now I know you haven't read any of the three pages we sent you links to.
<hatta> how is mplayer broken?
<jhutchins> Jucato: w32codecs?
<guiden> I will
<Jucato> guiden: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3
<Darkkish> what the hell
<Darkkish> did i just hop?
<test34> Hhow can I instal MD5 ?
<Jucato> jhutchins: not for avi and mp3. w32codecs = wma/wmv, and rm
<jmichaelx> Jucato: yes.... i tried both of those commands, and neither helped
<jhutchins> Jucato: I loose track.
<Jucato> test34: the command is "md5sum" and is installed by default
<Jucato> jmichaelx: what command are you using to install sun java?
<Jucato> jhutchins: don't worry, you're in good company :D
<test34> Jucato, Couldn't find package md5sum
<jhutchins> !find md5sum
<Jucato> test34: it's not a separate package.
<ubotu> File md5sum found in afterstep, atlc, autofs, coreutils, gconf2-common (and 15 others)
<jmichaelx> Jucato: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-bin sun-java6-plugin
<Jucato> er?
<jack_> hi, the delicious submenu from koquerorer doesnt really work, can anyone recommend how to work with delicious and konq.?
<Jucato> jmichaelx: remove either sun-java6-jre or sun-java6-bin from that line
<jack_> is there a way to send text messages from kubuntu? skype has this feature not enabled?
<guiden> lol why don't they release a new iso that specifically says that this contains propitary programs?
<Jucato> jmichaelx: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-plugin
<Jucato> guiden: if you read the pages, you'd know
<jack_> jucato can you help?
<jmichaelx> Jucato: why is that??
<Jucato> jack_: sorry, no idea
<test34> jucato, the ./configure of this program can't find MD5.. maybe its a bug in this program
<Jucato> jmichaelx: sun-java6-bin will install sun-java6-jre. sun-java6-jre will install sun-java6-bin... having them both on one command just might be causing trouble... just might.. not sure
<jmichaelx> Jucato: ok, will try that
<Jucato> test34: hm.. what program are you trying to compile?
<test34> Jucato, ZoneMinder
<Jucato> hm..
<Jucato> must be a different thing...
<jmichaelx> Jucato: no, that did not help
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> jhutchins: any ideas about jmichaelx's problem?
<jack_> is there a way to send text messages from kubuntu? skype has this feature not enabled?
<test34> Jucato, I get zm requires openssl/md5.h
<jack_>  hi, the delicious submenu from koquerorer doesnt really work, can anyone recommend how to work with delicious and konq.?
<Jucato> jack_: I think there is. but not sure how
<Jucato> jack_: did you read what I said earlier about kde-apps.org?
<jmichaelx> what i did initially may have been dumb.... i simply un-installed sun-java5-* in adept, then attempted to install sun-java6-*
<Jucato> test34: oh... now that's a different matter
<jmichaelx> Jucato: after that i even tried it with automatix.... same error
<jack_> nope i was disconnected jucato sorry but i found the konqilicious only there, didnt really work for me too
<Jucato> jmichaelx: hmm...
<test34> Jucato, I need md5-dev or something like this ?
<Jucato> jack_: I'm using the bookmarkbar app from kde-apps.org, but needs to be compiled
<guiden> there isn't a package called libxine-extracodecs
<Jucato> test34: no. libssl-dev
<Jucato> guiden: did you enable the multiverse repository as instructed?
<guiden> everything is enabled
<test34> thanks Jucato
<jack_> i'd rather take all my delicious things from win with me, so i can easily swich
<Jucato> guiden: you have to add it
<guiden> fetched all
<Jucato> jack_: try that one I mentioned. so far it's the only thing that worked for me. (del.icio.us + konq)
<phil_> hi there, i was wondering what the best way to install (k)ubunto onto an SGI 540 would be
<Jucato> guiden: you have to *add* multiverse. it's not there by default
<jack_> jucato which one did you mentioned? i was disconnected when you wrote that
<Jucato> jack_: I just mentioned it a minute ago
<Jucato> [10:28]  <Jucato> jack_: I'm using the bookmarkbar app from kde-apps.org, but needs to be compiled
<guiden> but there are two lines that contains multiverse
<jack_> ah jucato so app is for delicious? i thought its sth different
<Jucato> guiden: those are *not* the correct one
<jack_> ok i can compile it thx jucato
<Jucato> jack_: it's another sidebar thing for Konqueror
<guiden> ok
<Jucato> jack_: works better than the one installed by default
<guiden> jucato, where do I find the right ones?
<Jucato> guiden: edgy or dapper?
<guiden> edgy
<Jucato> guiden: the line looks something like "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy universe" **add** (do not replace) "multiverse" at the end of that line
<jack_> jucato do you know where it is subcategorized? the entries in the search dont seem to have it
<Jucato> jack_: hm?
<jack_> i cannot find it in the kde-apps.jucato, the name is "app"?
<Jucato> I already gave the name of the app
<Jucato> <Jucato> [10:28]  <Jucato> jack_: I'm using the bookmarkbar app from kde-apps.org, but needs to be compiled
<asfhjkh> does anybody know if archive.ubuntu.com is down?  I can't connect to update my system.
<jack_> jucato, i got that so far, jsut on kde-apps. icant find it, thanks however
<asfhjkh> I am running edgy kubuntu
<Jucato> asfhjkh: which server/mirror are you using?
<Jucato> jack_: the name is "bookmarkbar"
<asfhjkh> here is the output from 'apt-get update': Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.89.6), connection timed out
<Jucato> jack_: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=26325
<asfhjkh> http://archive.ubuntu.com
<asfhjkh> I also can't get to it from Firefox.
<asfhjkh> all other browsing and even connecting to security.ubuntu.com works...
<asfhjkh> can anyone else access http://archive.ubuntu.com ?
<dec_> hello, i installed secret maryo chronicles and when I go to open the game, it doesn't respond any ideas of how to check it
<Jucato> asfhjkh: works fine here. must be the local server/mirror being used in your sources.list
<dec_> asfhjkh: i just checked mine it is ok
<asfhjkh> I am going to that exact web site and it doesn't connect... obviously my internet connection works and all other browsing works... what can be the problem??
<Jucato> hm... proxy? I think apt-get doesn't like proxies..
<asfhjkh> no no proxy, but I am seeing in my firewall that the IP is trying to connect back to me on port 49147... wtf??
<asfhjkh> actually no, it is not 91.189.89.6 but 91.189.89.8 that is trying to connect back to me...
<jack_> jucato thanks i searched for "app" , stupid question, does it matter where i download the source file too?
<guiden> VLC OWNS! everything else sucks
<Jucato> jack_: nope.
<jack_> thanks jucato
<Jucato> guiden: or... you just didn't know how to make kaffeine work...
<Shot> hey does anyone know how to optimise kubuntu for performance
<Jucato> with just libxine-extracodecs and w32codecs, kaffeine (using xine) can do almost everything mplayer and vlc can... almost...
<guiden> Yes I do but I couldt get the proper libraries
<guiden> I know that you have can differenct engines
<guiden> or something
<Jucato> guiden: you might as well get that multiverse enabled now, as you'll come across the problem again when you try to install flash and java
<jack_> jucato it tells me i am missing a lot of things, compilers etc, the final error is
<jack_> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<jack_> See `config.log' for more details.
<guiden> ok done
<Jucato> jack_: er thought you knew could compile already
<guiden> I don't like these repositories
<guiden> why so many
<Jucato> !build-essential | jack_
<ubotu> jack_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Jucato> !repositories | guiden
<ubotu> guiden: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> guiden: there's a link to a page there explaining it
<jack_> ok sorry jucato then i didnt want to brag hehe, ok reading
<guiden> well I still can't find libxine-extracodecs, and I know that the repository you gave me worked beacouse I downloaded something when i fetched
<guiden> because
<guiden> jucato, can you find it?
<Jucato> guiden: pastebin your sources.list
<Jucato> !pastebin | guiden
<ubotu> guiden: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> guiden: Fetch Updates will always download something, whether or not you have properly enabled the correct repository
<guiden> Where is the real file situated?
<guiden> how do I open it with nano?
<guiden> where
<Jucato> guiden: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Wolfpaws> Have a question: Are KDE4 packages known to be broken?
<compilerwriter> Who can give me the quick tutorial in gpg?
<Jucato> they're known to not work sometimes or crash... but as for installing, not sure. might be a packaging problem
<guiden> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7890/
<compilerwriter> !gpg | compilerwriter
<Wolfpaws> Jucato: yeah... It's file collision error
<Jucato> guiden: see. you don't have it enabled.. and seems like you didn't follow my instructions very well...
<dx11101> what program do you use to encode flac to ogg?
<Wolfpaws> is there a way to force the ignore/override in apt?
<Jucato> <Jucato> guiden: the line looks something like "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy universe" **add** (do not replace) "multiverse" at the end of that line <--- I said looks like.
<Jucato> guiden: that would be this line: deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe
<gugu^> HELP to install  Canon LBP-810 printer
<gugu^> please
<Jucato> guiden: add the word multiverse at the end of that line. (you can use Adept)
<edgarin> Hi some people have the package turboprint?
<acr> gugu^: there isn't a driver for it in the database during the install wizard?
<guiden> Ok, but I have to add that its 4 oclock in the morning over here, im tired but I can't sleep because I' drank coffie too late
<acr> gugu^: ?
<gugu^> acr no, i downloaded a driver for lbp-810 from http://debian.are-ata.org/capt/ and folow the instrucyions, but its not working
<Jucato> guiden: ok.. you're call :)
<sparr> how might i benchmark the speed of my swap under different conditions?
<gugu^> acr: i have 2 printers here, HP and canon, HP i have instaled very easy, but canon its not working
<acr> gugu^: hang on, I'm trying to find an answer for you
<gugu^> acr: ok, thx, there in CUPS apeares on Canon LBP-810 this /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed"
<dx11101> anyone here use FLAC?
<acr> gugu^: http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-LBP-810
<guiden> jucato, its working now, thank you
<acr> gugu^: is that the driver you downloaded? the 'capt' driver?
<Jucato> guiden: you were able to install libxine-extracodecs?
<guiden> I see it on the list, but im going to install it now
<pirothezerox> whats the difference between apt-get and portage/emerge? seems like its the same thing except emerge is like 5 times slower.
<gugu^> acr:  yes maybe, but i dowloaded it form here http://debian.are-ata.org/capt/ , there is a package
<guiden> jucato, do I have every repository I need? And should I have everyone on?
<Jucato> pirothezerox: it's like the difference between installing a binary package and compiling from source code
<acr> gugu^: and you followed the instructions on that page? Modified the /etc/capt.conf file?
<gugu^> acr: yes
<acr> gugu^: and now when you try to print, nothing happens? You don't get an error message or anything?
<jack_> hi jucato, auto-apt didnt help, i get this error:configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found.
<Jucato> pirothezerox: apt will just download pre-compiled binary packages from a repository, resolve and download dependencies, and install them. portage/emerge on the other hand give instructions on compiling the package from source code. so it's actually compiling, hence the 5 times longer
<jack_> jucato shoudl i just look for it in synaptic?
<Jucato> jack_: you need to install libqt3-mt-dev
<gugu^> acr: it nothig happens, I get only this /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed"
<Jucato> guiden: basically yes
<jack_> thank you jucato
<guiden> ok
<Jucato> jack_: compiling tip. when configure complains of missing headers and libraries, try to look for the -dev version of the package it mentions
<pirothezerox> thanks jucate that seems like what its like, but why do it then? not like you get to pick optimizations before compiling...like why suffer through it compiling when you can have it pre-compiled?
<guiden> your stacking up your karma jucato :)
<dx11101> is their a program to convert FLAC to OGG?
<Jucato> pirothezerox: because Gentoo is a source based distribution and that's how they like it.
<acr> gugu^: http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Brother-QL-500
<Jucato> guiden: I wish! heheh
<jack_> jucato i read that in the tips u posted, but there are so many qt versions so i was not sure, thank you anyway;-)
<acr> gugu^: (I don't actually know much about printing. I'm just googling around)
<pirothezerox> figured thats what youd say hehehe
<gugu^> acr:  ok, i`ll try this, thx
<acr> gugu^: no problem
<defiant> Hello all. Can someone please help me install phpmyadmin and configure mysql?
<jack_> jucato "
<jack_> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<jack_> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<jack_> oh sorry guys
<jack_> didnt want to post it all, sry
<Jucato> jack_: what --prefix did you use?
<asfhjkh> weirdness... stopping the firestarter firewall enabled my connection to archive.ubuntu.com...
<jack_> jucato ./configure
<Jucato> jack_: no. I meant ./configure --prefix= what?
<jack_> jucato i used none
<Jucato> hm...?
<Jucato> jack_: just plain ./configure?
<jack_> jucato yes, but before --x-includes=DIR' and --x-libraries=DIR, but not now
<jack_> jucato yes plain configure
* Jucato scratches his head...
<Jucato> why did you use --x-includes and --x-libraries?
<surgy> hi jucato
<Jucato> hi surgy
<pirothezerox> anyone here run different linux distros to try out on vmware?
<Jucato> jack_: check if you have kdelibs4-dev installed
<surgy> hows ot goin tonight?
<Jucato> surgy: hm.. sun's hight up
<surgy> jucato: ahh i forget there are other places :) its 9:30 pm here
<Jucato> CST
<Jucato> hm...
<jack_> jucato thanks i hadn't
<skywalker> vmware not free
<Wolfpaws> vmware-player is, tho
<Jucato> vmware player and vmware server are free (as in beer)
<defiant> Hello all. Can someone please help me install phpmyadmin and configure mysql?
<skywalker> I had problems with vmplayer
<xerroz> yay
<xerroz> Adept is crashing again!!
<Jucato> maybe you should re-write it in C >:D
* Jucato does evil lauch
<Jucato> laugh*
<surgy> or python* :)
<Jucato> dang! punchlines are ruiined by typos...
<surgy> i feal your pane
<surgy> pain*
<Jucato> hehe
<Jucato> I guess xerroz didn't get the [/sarcasm]  :D
<n8k99> is that like a window? surgy
<xerroz> Jucato: lmfao
<surgy> n8k99: python is a programming language http://www.python.org
<xerroz> I was considering a re-write
<xerroz> but then again, i've considered rewritten most every KDE app around
<Jucato> xerroz: hehehe! I'm just watching your discussin w/ njaard :P
<xerroz> Jucato: I noticed :)
<n8k99> pane = window, python = english comedy show
* xerroz is considering first writing power management for KDE
<Jucato> monty python :)
<Jucato> another one? oh well...
<Jucato> hm.. brb errand...
<surgy> n8k99:  i see monty python, i was reffering to the programming language
<Jucato> people be nice :D
* Jucato notes that [/sarcasm]  and rhetorics are not easily detectable in IRC
<surgy> jucato: im always nice
<xerroz> well the one kubuntu has already is horrible :)
<n8k99> yes: sorry- i picked up at the wrong point
<xerroz> no offense if the developer is here
* n8k99 not be sarcastic
<surgy> n8k99: np
* n8k99 is well aware of python
<surgy> n8k99:  awsome
<n8k99> print "spam" * 500
<jack_> jucato the configure worked fine, but the make reports an error 2
<defiant> Hello all. Can someone please help me install phpmyadmin and configure mysql?
<Shadowtester> is there any way to create a desktop launcher to run a command in the konsole like ssh root@ip ?
<jack_> jucato the konsole output is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7891/
<xerroz> I think kubuntu has done a great job :) but i think we can make it a whole lot better ^_^
<sparr> Shadowtester: right click, create new, link to application.  fill everything in, then go application, advanced, [X]  Run in terminal
<Shadowtester> ok thanks I will try that
<sparr> which is almost exactly the same way its done in windows  :)
<jack_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7891/ can anyone have a look at this error i get when i do make?
<defiant> Hello all. Can someone please help me install phpmyadmin and configure mysql?
<smax> hi
<smax> is it feasable to install kubuntu with kernel 2.6 on the fly rather than upgrade from 2.4 ?
<smax> otherwise i get videocard issues
<jmiller5655> hi, does anyone know how to change the keyboard layout in Kubuntu?
<Darkkish> addons maybe
<Darkkish> er... programs*
<jmiller5655> right now I think its set to international
<jmiller5655> What program do I use?
<defiant> networkparadox, I have tried that as well
<Shadowtester> is there a way to put a trash can on the desk top to just drag and drop files?
<networkparadox> defiant have you already attempted the install
<smax> is it feasable to install kubuntu with kernel 2.6 on the fly rather than upgrade from 2.4 after installation?
<defiant> Yes
<smax> otherwise i get videocard issues.
<bonbonthejon> defiant: search for "ubuntu perfect isp", they have a great tutorial
<jmiller5655> so what programm do i use to change the keyboard layout?
<networkparadox> defiant, any errors?
<defiant> I did sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin and it said it installed
<defiant> but when I go to localhost/phpmyadmin it asks me if I want to download this file
<bonbonthejon> defiant: do you have apache installed?
<defiant> Yes
<bonbonthejon> defiant: is it set up for php
<defiant> This is what I want to do. I want to set up phpmyadmin so I can import a databse that I have tha tis over 500mb
<networkparadox> why not use the command line mysql?
<defiant> I do not know if it is compiled with php
<defiant> because it does not work for me either
<defiant> and I need to pull one of the tables out when it is done
<bonbonthejon> defiant: here is a great tutorial http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06_p4
<defiant> bonbonthejon, that did not work for me either
<jmiller5655> anyone know how to change the keyboard layout? please
<defiant> I must be an idiot or something
<jack_> hi, could anyone help me witha compiling error?
<jack_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7891/
<bonbonthejon> defiant: how far did you get
<defiant> apparently the whole thing but nothing works
<hitmanWilly> jmiller5655: its in control center under region/accessibility
<bonbonthejon> defiant: can you run "mysql" from command line
<defiant> yes
<jmiller5655> Thanx hitmanWilly
<bonbonthejon> defiant: the mysql admin console?
<defiant> what is that?
<bonbonthejon> defiant: mysqladmin, does it bring up a sql prompt?
<defiant> it gave me a list of options
<bonbonthejon> defiant: ok, so mysql is installed, did you set the root password
<defiant> yes
<defiant> I just tried to import again and it tells me it exists but I cannot access it with phpmyadmin
<jmiller5655> hitmanWilly: there aren any keyboard layouts there when I get to accessibilities. What should I do?
<networkparadox> did you install the php4-mysql or php5-mysql package ?
<defiant> that I am unsure of
<defiant> I believe it was the 4
<bonbonthejon> defiant: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06_p6 tells how to install apache and php
<hitmanWilly> jmiller5655: is the enable keyboard layouts button checked?
<defiant> bonbonjon, I am not using dapper
<bonbonthejon> defiant: the process is the same
<dx11101> im stuck
<bonbonthejon> dx11101: with what
<dx11101> i have 4 hdds NTFS all full and no way to convert it
<jmiller5655> hitmanWilly: I just did. Do i need to log out and then log in again?
<defiant> I think apache and php are all set up I need phpmyadmin to function
<dx11101> do i need to buy another hdd to move the data?
<dx11101> and then reformat to ext3?
<bonbonthejon> dx11101: ubuntu can now read and write to ntfs
<dx11101> and copy over?
<hitmanWilly> jmiller5655: no, should be immediate
<smax> is it feasable to install kubuntu with kernel 2.6 on the fly rather than upgrade from 2.4 after installation?
<dx11101> safely write nfts?
<bonbonthejon> dx11101: but ext3 is better supported, obviously
<smax> otherwise i get videocard issues.
<dx11101> i think ill buy another hdd
<dx11101> and then make it ext3 and start copying data
<jack_> surgy jucato
<jack_> could you help me witha compiling error?
<jack_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7891/
<bonbonthejon> defiant: put "<? phpinfo() ?>" and name it info.php, then open it in a browser, it should show some statistics
<asfhjkh> firestart is messing me up... I just replaced it with guarddog and now all seems to work ok...
<nitro> is there anyway to Using kubuntu To upgrade or Change from KDE to Gnome?
<asfhjkh> firestarter...
<dx11101> another question, is their a way to convert FLAC to OGG VORBIS?
<pirothezerox> nitro: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bonbonthejon> nitro: install ubuntu-desktop, it will install snome
<asfhjkh> dx11101: try ffmpeg
<jmiller5655> hitmanWilly: anything i can do?
<nitro> will that be the x86_64 bit kernel or does that just install Gnome GUC desktop
<Jucato> jack_: install kdebase-dev
<hitmanWilly> jmiller5655: is the change not registering?
<defiant> it asks me to download the file
<bonbonthejon> defiant: apache isnt processing the php, did you make the changes the site said?
<bonbonthejon> defiant: did you also restart apache
<asfhjkh> how do I stop services from starting up in Ubuntu?  In Fedora, it was system-services-config, anything like taht in Ubuntu/Kubuntu?
<jack_> jucato i am so stupid, wnated to do that, but tried to install devel, which ofcourse didntwork, thanks for the help
<Jucato> asfhjkh: Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<defiant> yes I have
<Jucato> asfhjkh: Kubuntu: System Settings -> Advanced -> System Services
<nitro> ubuntu-desktopx86_64?
<Jucato> dunno about Ubuntu
<Jucato> nitro: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/gnome
<nitro> thnx
<smax> are there any kubuntu download links with an installation with kernel 2.6?
<nitro> only thing is i want x86_64
<asfhjkh> jucato: thanks...
<hitmanWilly> smax: you could download vanilla ubuntu and then add the kubuntu-desktop
<networkparadox> defiant what do you get when you type this in terminal? php -v
<jack_> jucato how would i finally start app now?
<Jucato> jack_: it will be in the konqueror sidebar
<Jucato> it's not a separate app
<defiant> command not found
<smax> hmm
<smax> i'll look into vanilla thanx
<networkparadox> then it is likely that php is not installed
<networkparadox> which version of php do you want?
<Jucato> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jack_> jucato there is this patch http://pastie.caboo.se/41815 that all tags are shown if search field is empty, can i just paste the code in konsole?
<Jucato> er that's not the proper way to apply patches...
<Jucato> wait...
<gugu^> acr: i solved the problem, its printing , but i have another, after printing i have anther eror "Printer not connected; will retry in 30 seconds...", if remove de job, he is printing, maybe you have an idea what i can do
<acr> gugu^: I don't have any idea. Sorry :-(
<Jucato> hm...
<gugu^> acr: ok
<acr> sorry to be off topic, but does anybody know where I can find a tutorial on building a mini-itx system?
<Jucato> jack_: could you hold a  few secs while I try this patch out?
<jmiller5655> hitmanWilly: soz just a problem happened, i back though. is there any command i can use?
<jack_> sure jucato, meanwhile app doesnt appear, probably i should restart kde
<Jucato> jack_: no
<Jucato> read the comments, the one about a minor issue
<corporate> I want help with viewing Hindi language in Opera
<jack_> jucato i did the cp thing comliantly
<Jucato> jack_: have you tried restarting konqueror?
<jack_> yes jucato
<Dr_willis> acr,  several mini-atx sites.. of course those things are so all-in-one.. theres not a lot to building them.. get case.. get mb.. plug in ram.. :)
<Jucato> weird...
<Jucato> jack_: are you sure it' not showing up in the sidebar? it looks just like the other del.icio.us sidebar
<acr> Dr_willis: can you link me to any of them? Something with a basic overview of the process and things to look out for would be great.
<jmiller5655> hitmanWilly: soz just a problem happened, i back though. is there any command i can use?
<Dr_willis> acr,  i think theres a mini-atx.com site.. but its brittish :) so their guides have some funny slang at times
<acr> Dr_willis: is mini-atx the same thing as mini-itx?
<hitmanWilly> jmiller5655: what are you trying to set the layout to?
<corporate> I want help with viewing Hindi language in Opera, I would appreciate any consideration of my problem
<jack_> thanks jucato now it worked, how can i apply the patch then? stupid question, i know
<acr> Dr_willis: and does it really matter for a mythtv frontend?
<Jucato> jack_: I'm still testing it
<jmiller5655> hitmanWilly: just US keyboard
<Dr_willis> acr,  well.. the #mythtv-users channel/forums may tell ya the minimum specs needed for a good front end.
<Dr_willis> theres gettting to be so many mini-micro-whatever motherboards now - its scary
<jack_> ok, jucato, actually in my konqueror it already shows all posts when the search field is empty so no real need for that
<acr> Dr_willis: with all 4 other people in it? I got some great advice there, but then the person left and nobody else has showed up or responded
<Jucato> jack_: yeah... I'm wondering what that patch is for... I'll talk to the author later
<Jucato> he seems to be offline
<hitmanWilly> jmiller5655: are you just trying to enable media keys or something?
<Dr_willis> acr,  #mythtv-users has more then 4 people :)
<acr> Dr_willis: mm... you're very right. I'm in ubuntu-mythtv. Thanks, I'll check it out
<jack_> jucato glad that i didnt apply it then..how would i have done that or where can i read about that?
<jmiller5655> hitmanWilly: I don think so
<acr> Dr_willis: why would mythtv-users not be coming up when I search freenode channels?
<hitmanWilly> jmiller5655: what EXACTLY do you need to do?
<Jucato> jack_: you would have download the patch (it's a .diff file). put it in the same directory where the bookmark-0.2 folder is in (not inside bookmark-0.2), then run "patch -p0 < filename.diff"
<Dr_willis> acr,  Im in there right now....
<Dr_willis> #muthtv-users
<Dr_willis> oops
<Dr_willis> #mythtv-users
<jack_> thanks so much jucato i really should go to bed now
<Dr_willis> Ive never managed to get mythtv working under ubuntu :)
<acr> Dr_willis: so am I, now. I put the name in manually and it's fine. But it doesn't come up when I search channels with kopete
<jack_> bybye
<Jucato> jack_: ok bye
<acr> Dr_willis: thanks for the encouragement :-)
<Dr_willis> I never use the channel listings :) heh.
<acr> Dr_willis: I'm going to start small. Use my server as a backend, my laptop as a frontend
<Dr_willis> acr,  KnoppMyth is very easy to get going.
<jmiller5655> hitmanWilly: I would like to stop the comma and speech marks to become like this. For example if I want jmillers, i need to pree it twice so it doesnt become like jmiller
<acr> Dr_willis: I want to keep all my operating systems in place, and the ubuntu mythtv site looked great. If I have problems though, I might try and boot knoppmyth from a flash drive
<jmiller5655> hitmanWilly: brb
<Dr_willis> of course one of the points to MythTV is to have it running all the time.. so you can record your shows. :)
<acr> Dr_willis: one last question for you before I start bugging the people in #mythtv-users: very few of the cards I'm looking at have tv-outputs. Do I have to find a tv that connects to a computer output, or am I missing something?
<Dr_willis> My Mythtv box is sitting here below the tv.. purring along.
<Dr_willis> Find a Nvidia card with a tv out.. theres a lot of good cheap ones out.
<acr> I see. All right, thank you
<Dr_willis> tv out is getting to be hard to NOT find in a ideo card. :)
<underdog5004> svid out, anyway
<underdog5004> composite still is a little sketchy
<acr> Dr_willis: I have an nvidia geforce go 7300 and it doesn't have one
<acr> I think...
<Dr_willis> acr,  'go' ? thats a mobile/laptop thang?
<acr> Dr_willis: holy ****, it's got an svideo out
<Dr_willis> acr,  heh heh
<acr> Dr_willis: yes it is, but it has an svideo slot
<acr> and I'm 99% sure it's not an svideo-in
<Dr_willis> about all laptops these days got svideo out..
<acr> wonderful!
<acr> i had no idea
<Dr_willis> svideo-IN would br rather.. rare. :)
<acr> in one day I've discovered an SD card reader and svideo out on my laptop
<Dr_willis> gee.. perhaps ya should read the manual? :)
<acr> perhaps I should :-)
<acr> will the svideo work as easily in linux as the card reader did? It took about 5 seconds to auto-detect it in digikam
<Dr_willis> depends on the chipset.
<Dr_willis> my nvidia tv out works very well..
<acr> this is going to be fun :-)
<Dr_willis> BUT theres may be some configuration to do.. or some other tricks. :0
<Dr_willis> on my desktop box.. if i plug in the tv.. and unplug the monitor..  the thing defaults to the tv..
<Dr_willis> if i got both plugged in.. it defaults to the monitor. and i have to confifure the tv out with the xorg.conf file.
<acr> wow. Theoretically I could do dual screen, huh?
<Dr_willis> amazed a guy that way once.. he was fighting his mythtv box.. told him to Unplug the monitor.. plug in the tv.. and reboot.. and it worked with the default nvidia xorg.conf
<acr> so many more possibilities just opened up...
<Dr_willis> acr,  ive done dual screen with tv/monitor yes..
<Dr_willis> its not hard.. but may take some research
<acr> wow...
<Dr_willis> ONE trick is to realize theres a nvidia config program that sets it up for ya. :)
<Dr_willis> backup your working xorg.conf Befor twiddling with it
<acr> hmmm... I ran an nvidia config when I set up the driver
<acr> I learned that the hard way
<acr> I think I learned that the hard way a few times, in fact
<jerware> hi
<Dr_willis> backup your xorg.conf and check out (READ IT)     nvidia-xconfig  --advanced-help
<Dr_willis> -a, --enable-all-gpus  Configure an X screen on every GPU in the system.
<jerware> where can i learn to install nvidia drivers?  i have an nVidia PCI card
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jerware> thanx
<Dr_willis> jerware,  what card specificially you got?
<jerware> oh sorry, im in my schools computer lab.  i dont know off the bat.
<Dr_willis> use 'lspci' and see :)
<jerware> Dr_willis i'll be back.
<jerware> i believe it's geforce 4000
<Dr_willis> Geforce4 perhaps?
<jerware> yes
<Dr_willis>  check the nvidia url closely. it will tell you if you need the old or newer drivers...
<jerware> ok thanx.  im going to run back to my dorm
<jerware> Dr_willis  what other info is needed other than lspci ?
<jerware> aww i'll just open ssh
<Dr_willis> lspci shows what cards are on the box.
<smax> Hi  Dr_willis   it's me jerware back in my dorm.   here is my lspci  http://rafb.net/p/tR8ilu37.html
<smax> the box of my card says  GeForce MX4000
<Dr_willis> sounds like an older nvidia card then
<smax> damn.
<Dr_willis> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000 AGP 8x]  (rev c1)
<nonuda> how to mar a *.dll as native,builtin in wine
<Dr_willis> Geforce 4MX - yep..
<nonuda> mr=mark
<Dr_willis> should be supported fine. :) but its not a high end card.
<Dr_willis> not any more at least.
<smax> Dr_willis, yes,  i have an old PC
<underdog5004> plenty enough for beryl or compiz
<smax> no AGP slot
<smax> Dr_willis, so everything i need should be in the prior link ?
<Dr_willis> yes.
* Dr_willis sneezes on beryl and compwiz
<Dr_willis> :)
<smax> thanx pal
<nonuda> anybody have experience in wine? i really need to know how to mark a dll file as native or builtin
<ryan__> any one know how to set up wireless?
<underdog5004> nonuda, have you tried my best friend, google?
<underdog5004> ryan__, what chipset do you have?
<ryan__> intel pro
<ryan__> wirelss
<nonuda> i have try..but i just can't find it
<ryan__> wireless*
<underdog5004> ryan__, do lspci and paste the result
<underdog5004> in pastebin
<underdog5004> !pastebin > ryan__
<ryan__> okay
<ryan__> :)
<jmiller56554> hitmanWilly: I would like to stop the comma and speech marks to become like this. For example if I want jmillers, i need to presss it twice so it doesnt become like jmiller. So what can i do?
<jmiller56554> hitmanWilly: I would like to stop the comma and speech marks to become like this. For example if I want jmillers, i need to presss it twice so it doesnt become like jmiller. So what can i do?
<ryan__> pastebin is quite slow...
<John-Z> Did the latest round of updates break anyones kdm?
<John-Z> Im running feisty.
<Jucato> John-Z: #ubuntu+1
<ryan__> http://pastebin.ca/375300
<Dr_willis> Thers a reason you dont use feisty. :)
<TheAngel> whats feisty? :)
<ryan__> underdog5004: http://pastebin.ca/375300
<Jucato> !feisty | TheAngel
<ubotu> TheAngel: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<TheAngel> aah ok cool thank you
<underdog5004> ryan__, ok, looking now
<ryan__> okay
<underdog5004> ryan__, lol, my gf's lappy has the same exact card. You'll need to use ndiswrapper and get the .inf files for the card, really easy stuff
<ryan__> thats good
<jerware> ndiswrapper taints the kernel
<underdog5004> only for purists
<ryan__> so what do i need to get?
<underdog5004> ryan__, it doesn't work perfectly, but it does work
<underdog5004> ryan__, google ndiswrapper, and your card
<ryan__> ok
<ryan__> thanks
<underdog5004> np
<underdog5004> sorry for not spoon-feeding you
<underdog5004> jk
<ryan__> lol
<underdog5004> I think I've got the inf files on my usb stick...h/o
* Dr_willis runs wires
<jerware> i dont know much about .inf files  but when i used ndis wrapper with my linksys wireless card,  my system would freeze
<Dr_willis> when i turn on the microwave.. my wireless network hangs up. :)
<ryan__> lol
<Dr_willis> sort of sucks at lunchtime
<Dr_willis> and when the cordless phone rang.. it would hang up.. but the phone was right next to the pc.
<underdog5004> ryan__, I've sent you the file...you need to accept it.
<ryan__> um
<ryan__> is it possible to use mirc on linux
<TheAngel> i dont now ryan__
<underdog5004> !irc > ryan__
<jerware> ryan__ whould would you want that crap?
<underdog5004> ryan__, what are you using now?
<jerware> it charges you money
<jerware> use xchat
<ryan__> Konversation
<jerware> or irssi at the command line
<underdog5004> ryan__, sudo apt-get install xchat
<ryan__> this is the right thing?
<ryan__> http://kerneltrap.org/node/7704
<underdog5004> ryan__, I don't think so...that's for native support, but if you wanna compile the driver yourself, go for it!
<ryan__> hey underdog5004
<ryan__> can you send me the files
<underdog5004> ok, h/o
<ryan__> okay
<ryan__> :)
<underdog5004> there you go
<underdog5004> not sure how, but you have to accept the transfer
<TheAngel> when installing kubuntu.. can i select an option to use freespace of my c drivE?
<jerware> you need to partition it
<TheAngel> ok..
<TheAngel> can i do it in the setup?
<jerware> yes i believe there are options for that.
<TheAngel> thank you..
<jerware> what i found easier thought.  was to resize my windows from windows.  then install linux
<jerware> s/thought/though
<TheAngel> ok.. but i need special progs for that right.. wich i dont have :P
<jerware> err resize windows partition from windows
<jerware> sorry i havent ran windows in years.
<TheAngel> just downloaded kubuntu , freed up some hd space
<jerware> but thats what i did back in the day
<TheAngel> back at windows 95? :P
<jerware> naw 2 years ago with xp
<TheAngel> ok 52gb free
<jerware> i dont think linux existed back at win 95.  but what do i know. im just in college
<TheAngel> lets install;
<ryan__> god im such a n00b
<ryan__> :\
<underdog5004> np, lets try again
<ryan__> http://downloadmirror.intel.com/df-support/10315/eng/ipw3945-linux-1.2.0.tgz
<ryan__> is that right?
<underdog5004> nice
<underdog5004> idk...lemme look
<ryan__> ok
<ryan__> :)
<underdog5004> looks good...your card is a 3945?
<ryan__> yea
<underdog5004> tell me how it turns out, I'll be here all night
<ryan__> well once i download it
<ryan__> what do i do?
<ryan__> :P
<chavo> jerware, linux was around in 95. I first installed it in 98
<TheAngel> well brb all
<TheAngel> lets hope it works
<underdog5004> ryan__, I grabbed a copy for my gfs lappy as well...thanks
<jerware> chavo like i said.  im just some college dumb ass
<jerware> we dont learn shit
<jerware> although my prof in OS Theory made us watch Revolution OS
<Dr_willis> thats what books are for,
<Dr_willis> :)
<ryan__> hey underdog5004 what do i open that file with?
<underdog5004> ark
<underdog5004> right-click on it
<underdog5004> and select ark
* Dr_willis used minix in 1988 or so...
<ryan__> okay
<jerware> i like oreilly bookshelf
<jerware> http://www.unix.org.ua/orelly/
<ryan__> and then i see all those files
<underdog5004> there should be a readme in there
<ryan__> yea i click it and i get error messages
<underdog5004> ryan, you have to extract the stuff first
<underdog5004> the box with the purple arrow coming out
<underdog5004> or right-click on the file, and select extract>here
<ryan__> still lots of errors
<ryan__> :\
<underdog5004> hmmm I got that as well, but it looks like it extracted fine...
<underdog5004> also looks like it is for an older kernel...
<underdog5004> sorry ryan__ but I gotta go, see you later. Remember, ndiswrapper and .inf files
<ryan__> omg
<ryan__> can anyone else help me?
<jerware> xD
<posingaspopular> help? firefox keeps shutting down on start
<posingaspopular> everything i get to gmail
<ryan__> gawd
<ryan__> linux is compilcated
<ryan__> :P
<akrus> hmm
<akrus> could someone recommend me one thing? :)
<akrus> actually using Opera as EMail Client (used it in Windows so it was simple to move)
<akrus> afaik the only app that supports import from opera is kmail
<akrus> actually I love evolution more, but anyway...
<akrus> is KMail better than Opera client?
<moby_dick> if anybody has a moment I had a question about kubuntu
<jerware> being?
<moby_dick> well I just ran out of hardrive space
<jerware> delete your porn
<moby_dick> and I think it is soaked up in caches and browser space
<jerware> i work at my colleges resnet
<jerware> i tell that to every one who says "It says my disk is full"
<Jucato> sudo apt-get clean
<moby_dick> okay I don't have any porn saved intentionally
<moby_dick> so I'm cool with deleting it
<ryan__> :P
<moby_dick> I did a sudo apt-get clean
<jerware> clear your browsers cache
<moby_dick> I just did that I'm up another 100 megs
<moby_dick> in dos I could do a dir /s and it would tell me the amount of space in a sub dir
<moby_dick> is there a way to get a total from ls?
<neptunepink> du = disk usage
<neptunepink> so like, du -h gives the usage for the current directory, I think
<Jucato> !filelight
<ubotu> filelight: show where your diskspace is being used. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99beta6-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 317 kB, installed size 856 kB
<moby_dick> du -h is a nice command
<jerware> df -h
<dsmith> question: since your cd auto mounts and places an icon on ones desktop how best can I do that with the floppy drive?
<moby_dick> I had to make a link that is always there.
<dsmith> moby_dick: in where?
<moby_dick> I made a directory in /media
<moby_dick> like /media/floppy ... it is probably there already
<dsmith> hmmmmm
<moby_dick> then I put a link to that on the desktop
<moby_dick> using the ln command
<moby_dick> I did it on my parents computer so I don't have it right in front ofme
<KaoticEvil> how can i check if my 3D card is operating with full 3d acceleration?
<dsmith> hmmm
<moby_dick> ...I'm trying to think if I made a script that would mount the floppy
<KaoticEvil> how can i check if my 3D card is operating with full 3d acceleration?
<moby_dick> and the directory was always there
<dsmith> moby_dick: ok
<Kite_DH> can somebody tell me how KdeTV works?
<jerware> KaoticEvil  if your 3D games can play
<premier_> Im considering getting a fancy wireless keyboard.  They usually come with some fancy multimedia keys.  One comes with a remote and one even comes with a little joystick.  How do I get things like these working in linux?
<jerware> otherwise dont worry about it
<KaoticEvil> im running the LiveCD for right now...
<jerware> well mostlikly it's not
<jerware> since the installtion does not come with drivers.  you have to manually install your drivers
<KaoticEvil> it detects properly... its an older GeForce
<neptunepink> eh, adept_update has gone bonkers on meh!
<jerware> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jerware> KaoticEvil i have an old geforce too
<KaoticEvil> FX5200
<jerware> and yes i see it in lspci.  but the drivers stil have to be installed
<KaoticEvil> ok
<jerware> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia  KaoticEvil
<KaoticEvil> ty
<jerware> nvidia ?
<Kite_DH> hello
<dsmith> moby_dick: ok when I place a CD in this machine it comes up a seperate window with the contents
<Kite_DH> i have a problem with kdeTV :(
<Kite_DH> can somebody help me?
<jbr> whAT
<posingaspopular> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Kite_DH> well, i cant find channels
<moby_dick> dsmith: Your floppy doesn't automatically read the floppy though
<Kite_DH> how can i import them?
<dsmith> moby_dick: I understand that. On my other machine the cd mounts automatically and displays a desktop icon.
<dsmith> moby_dick: so I have to create a link for it?
<moby_dick> dsmith: you have to mount it other it will not know its there
<dsmith> exactly
<KaoticEvil> jerware: if i install the legacy drive in Breezy, and then dist-upgrade to Edgy, will the driver still be loaded?
<moby_dick> it should be in your fstab so you could type mount /dev/floppy
<dsmith> moby_dick: the problem is the person using the other machine wants to put a flppy in and hit a link
<moby_dick> er mount /dev/fd0
<dsmith> so I could create a link with mount /dev/fd0
<dsmith> ??
<moby_dick> yeah
<dsmith> let me try that
<moby_dick> That is the only way I know how to do it
<dsmith> what about umounting?
<jerware> taking i a device out of the directory tree
<jerware> via umount
<jerware> man umount
<dsmith> ok I think I can do this
<dsmith> thx
<KaoticEvil> jerware: did you see my question above?
<moby_dick> same thing umount /dev/fd0
<Kite_DH> ...
<Kite_DH> what about my question? =)
<jerware> oh hold up.  im doing discrete math homework too
<KaoticEvil> ok
<moby_dick> discrete math, as in incospicuous?
<ubuntu_> hey all
<jerware> KaoticEvil  i dont know if distro changing will supply a brand new kernel.  if it's an upgrade, i hope not.
<ubuntu_> im a little troubled,, im at the partitioning part.. but it keeps saying no base filesystem or something, and im rather lost :D
<jerware> but i believe you will still have the legacy driver after upgrade
<KaoticEvil> ok, cool... so it *should* work
<KaoticEvil> awesome, thats all i needed to know.. thanks man :D
<jerware> yes but dont synflood me if it doesent.
<KaoticEvil> lol i wont
<jerware> KaoticEvil are you having a problem seeing the screen?
<KaoticEvil> i dunno.. i already have Edgy installed... i may try that legacy HOWTO....
<jerware> hmmm.
<KaoticEvil> no, im not... i just want to have 3d acceleration for once on linux :P
<jerware> oh
<jerware> well i dont know you will with legacy drivers.
<jerware> just install nvidia drivers
<jerware> from the link i gave you.
<KaoticEvil> hmmm... ok
<KaoticEvil> ill give it a shot
<KaoticEvil> *switches his KVM and reboots the other machine*
<jerware> i have a kvm too.
<reldruh> hi. I just restarted my computer with a wireless connection as opposed to wired and it's working great, except amarok and katapult won't start
<reldruh> does anybody have any idea what might be the problem? Or more importantly, how to fix it?
<moby_dick> hey I have horrible trouble burning cds, it seems as though I only get about 1/3 of them properly burnt
<jerware> i like k3b
<jerware> but i sometimes have cd were there will be a track that doesent finish.  pisses me off
<moby_dick> and it gives you that wha wha waaaa
<neptunepink> ah, that happens to me too
<neptunepink> somehow I managed to get these weird scratches from the drive...
<jbr> KITE:>try to #kubuntu+1 the support channel
<Kite_DH> ok
<Kite_DH> o.o..
<Kite_DH> its empty
<KaoticEvil> now i have a whole other problem
<KaoticEvil> *sigh*
<jose> hello
<jerware> what happened
<KaoticEvil> X wont start
<KaoticEvil> and i have no net access.. apparently, my wifi is broken (again)
<jerware> is there a unitilty that auto configs xorg.conf ?
<jose> witch is best page for download beryl?
<KaoticEvil> yeah, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg i think
<Kite_DH> jose: google x)
<KaoticEvil> what is beryl?
<dsmith> moby_dick: Thank you very much, it worked just fine. It seemed I was somehwat confused as to how the process worked. I was s...over complicating the issue and learned to do it from the command line exclusively which locked out other ppl from doing it themselve
<jtmoney> anyone here use kde wallet with knetworkmanager? i want to enable knetworkmanager to access kde wallet without prompting me for a password
<robar> I just installed kubuntu. when i try to download opera, Kate pops up and messed up everything. its so frustrating. how do i turn off kate? anyone?
<dsmith> now they have a link on the desktop
<TheAngel> anyone know a good msn client for ubuntu? :)
<dsmith> Thanks
<dsmith> man: lol
<jtmoney> TheAngel: kopete?
<jerware> TheAngel or Gaim
<dsmith> Gaim is goos
<dsmith> Good
<dsmith> aMSN?
<jtmoney> brb
<jerware> never heard of aMSN
<dsmith> i never tried it
<robar> I just installed kubuntu. when i try to download opera, Kate pops up and messed up everything. its so frustrating. how do i turn off kate? anyone?
<Jucato> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<infocrash> TheAngel try gaim or kopete
<dsmith> us msn web messenger
<dsmith> :)
<dsmith> *use
<jose> amsn
<dsmith> errr. wait I think you need IE for that
<dsmith> which doesn;t matter as you have IE4linux
<TheAngel> important is that i can use/see webcam..  to see my girlfriend :)
<Kite_DH> works on Kopete too doesnt it
<jbr> what port for MSN from kubuntu
<moby_dick> damn I think I'm goin got have to archive my music on cds 600 megs just isn't enough room
<Kite_DH> store it on DVD?
<dsmith> Moby_dick: NASlite
<dsmith> :)
<moby_dick> NASlite?
<dsmith> NASlite: cheap P3 server
<dsmith> with large harddrives
<dsmith> though it cna be built using whatever you decide
<jose> what page is the best for download beryl?
<moby_dick> ah ha ./kde/share folder has a bunch of archive shit
<dsmith> lol
<dsmith> trash!
<moby_dick> night all I gotta finish gradin'
<infocrash> TheAngel kopete supports the webcam
<jerware> moby_dick are you a teacher ?
<TheAngel> thanks infocrash
<infocrash> any time
<TheAngel> sorry if i ask those stupid questions like msn,, because im rather new ^^;
<TheAngel> and im feeling rather noob
<infocrash> i think that is why this channel is for
<infocrash> good night all
<KaoticEvil> HA!
<KaoticEvil> i fixed me X server :D
<jerware> KaoticEvil  what did you do?
<KaoticEvil> jerware: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jerware> because im soon this weekend going to do what you're doing.
<jerware> ahh yes.
<jerware> i knew debian had that.  didnt knew kubuntu did as well.
<KaoticEvil> and since i know exactly what modes my LCD uses best... (1024*768@75) twas easy :)
<jerware> nice
<jerware> now you can install unreal 2004
<KaoticEvil> remember that command tho... ive used it COUNTLESS times
<KaoticEvil> im now attempting to fix my wifi
<jerware> wifi is a bitch in linux
<jerware> i had to use ndiswrapper.  ugh
<KaoticEvi1> yup, got that done too
* jerware once built a linux router, with wifi, to bumb off his neighbor
<KaoticEvi1> yeah, i gotta use ndiswrapper as well... but it works very well, so i wont complain :)
<jerware> sure there are no drivers for you chipset ?
<KaoticEvil> im sure
<jerware> damn
<KaoticEvil> Marvell Liberitas
<jerware> id rather get a new card.
<KaoticEvil> eh... my other wifi card doesnt work *at all*
<jerware> when i used ndiswrapper with wifi,  my whole system would freeze and it would say kernel tainted
<KaoticEvil> neither does my ZyXEL AG-225H
<KaoticEvil> USB wifi adapter/hotspot finder
<KaoticEvil> it can also function as a wifi gateway... making instant 802.11a/b/g/draft n wireless network
<KaoticEvil> which is VERY cool, if ya ask me
<Kite_DH> ...hmm
<KaoticEvi1> can you post that link for me again, jerware ?
<jerware> sure
<jerware> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<KaoticEvi1> i wanna open it here, so i dont have to keep switching back and forth
<jerware> sounds like you're using a windows box as a crutch
<jerware> install w32codecs and libdvdcss and flash player.  doubt you'll need to toggle back and forth ever again
<jerware> assuming you run windoze
<KaoticEvi1> yes, i do.. XP and Vista Ultimate (32 and 64 bit)
<jerware> ugh
<KaoticEvi1> XP is my production OS
<jerware> xgl can obselete all the vista features
<KaoticEvi1> Vista is just for checking it out
<KaoticEvi1> im a technician... i need to know the OS so i can help customers
<jerware> whats a production os?  do you develop software for customers?
<jerware> oh a technician
<jerware> i do everything on linux.
<KaoticEvi1> production os... my everyday work os
<KaoticEvi1> see, ive never reached that point
<jerware> yea well when i graduate college, i know i'll be sitting at a windows workstation.
<jerware> but may administer a unix server.
<Kite_DH> :(
<jerware> as long as i dont have to administer for windows.  i dont mind writing software for any os.  C++ is C++
<Kite_DH> windows notworking station
<Kite_DH> =D..lol
* Admiral_Chicago points chatter to #kubuntu-offtopic
<KaoticEvil> actually, ive found networking to be easier (at least home networking) on windows xp than on any other OS
<jerware> i like Qt libraries
<Kite_DH> can somebody help me with kdeTV?
<jerware> KaoticEvil  but windows doesent support raw sockets nor datalink layer access from a program
<KaoticEvil> jerware: i know... but its still easier to setup a LAN on windows
<KaoticEvil> at least for me
* Admiral_Chicago points KaoticEvil and jerware to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Admiral_Chicago> :)
* KaoticEvil looks ashamed
<Admiral_Chicago> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> i do it all the time. don't worry
* Jucato points at Admiral_Chicago
* Admiral_Chicago waves
* Jucato is happy people will have someone else to vent their anger on :P
<KaoticEvil> just easier to chat in one channel than to join a whole new channel just to continue a conversation
* intelikey just points
<Jucato> #kubuntu is a channel for Kubuntu-related support questions. While offtopic discussions happen once in a while, it's highly advised to take them to #kubuntu-offtopic . Let's keep this channel clean, and try to liven up that other channel :D Hooray for offtopics and #kubuntu-offtopic !!!
<jerware> :P
<KaoticEvil> lol nicer
<KaoticEvil> -r
<omar> hello
* Admiral_Chicago waves to omar 
* Jucato drowns in Admiral_Chicago's waves
<Admiral_Chicago> lol.
<omar> thx ;D I'm having trouble adding xgl as a session in KDM
<Admiral_Chicago> omar: got a link?
<omar> to what? i was using a beryl wiki but it talks about configuring it with GDM
<Admiral_Chicago> hold on
<omar> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL#Installing_Xgl_and_Beryl
<omar> was using that..
<jerware> where can i learn to install xgl ?
<jerware> i saw it on a buddies laptop.
<Kite_DH> did somebody read my question??
<jerware> Kite_DH  well you didnt post a ligit one.
<intelikey> <Kite_DH> can somebody help me with kdeTV?  <<< that one.   no.
<omar> you can use that link i provided jerware
<jerware> oh my bad
<Kite_DH> ok
<Jucato> omar: substitude "kdesu kate" for "sudo gedit" and you'll be fine
<intelikey> Kite_DH if you have something more specific you are more likely to get answers.
<Kite_DH> intelikey: i cant import channels
<intelikey> ok that's a start.   now if you can explain that just a little     encluding any error message...
<omar> jucato... that wasn't my question :) was trying to add XGL as a session to my kdm menu
<Kite_DH> if i make a channel search, it finds nothing
<Kite_DH> i found something to import kdeTV xml files, but i dont have something like that
<Jucato> omar: ok, which part is giving you problems? there are instructions for KDE
<Admiral_Chicago> omar: got distracted..
<omar> well.. i followed the instructions, all the way down to making the xgl.desktop in /etc/X11/sessions
<omar> and when i'm in the KDM menu i click on sessions and there's just default, KDE and failsafe
<omar> no XGL
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm.
<hakaisou> hello
<omar> ohhh
<omar> Note: I had to create this file in /usr/share/xsessions before it was picked up by kdm - Huub Bouma
<Kite_DH> hakaisou: heya
<omar> i just found that line in there
<omar> going to try it and see if it works...
* Hakaisou throws up the great big newbie flag
<Kite_DH> hehe
<Hakaisou> am i to assume that this is a good place to get help with kubuntu?
<omar> i think that'll work
<Kite_DH> yes it is
<jerware> Hakaisou does it have the kubuntu logo?
<omar> going to try now :)
<Hakaisou> lol
<Hakaisou> ok then
<jerware> captioned "Linux, for human n00bs'"
<Kite_DH> xD
<Hakaisou> kite, i still need to register
<Kite_DH> oh:D
<Kite_DH> Hakaisou: so ure new with kubuntu??
<intelikey> Kite_DH the only thing i see apropose is   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<Hakaisou> yes i am
<Hakaisou> new to linux actually
<Kite_DH> intelikey: thx, iLL look at it
<omar> ok XGL now shows up in my kdm menu but when i try to login with it, it sits at wallpaper and kde doesn't load
<LL_Hakaisou> hey there we go
<theangel> anyone know why i cant use adapt manager anymore?
<intelikey> Kite_DH hope is at least helps you find a clue.   cause i don't have any to give...
<theangel> it pops up something about my su password i do that.. and it says not availble or something???
<jerware> sudo passwd
<theangel> ok how do i open a terminal..
<theangel> :X
<intelikey> theangel   in a konsole     sudo echo yes
<intelikey> !konsole
<ubotu> konsole: X terminal emulator for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 710 kB, installed size 2192 kB
<intelikey> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<intelikey> there.
<KaoticEvi1> ok, ive got a problem here...
<theangel> [07:55]  <intelikey> theangel   in a konsole     sudo echo yes
<theangel> ive tried that.. it asks for my password.. then i stillc ant do anything
<intelikey> jerware why exactly are you sujesting setting a root password.  that's not very likely to fix it.
<intelikey> theangel but does it echo     'yes'   back at you ?
<theangel> yes
<intelikey> theangel that's a test to see if you can  "sudo".
<theangel> it echo's yes...
<intelikey> ok
<LL_Hakaisou-WhoT> bah!
<intelikey> so your sudoers is not broken.     when you run adept you do use your own password and not "root's" password don't you ?
<theangel> i guess so yes
<theangel> i only used 1 password..
<theangel> 2 min ago.. i started adept manager without a problem
<LL_HakaisouTwo>  /msg nickserv link LL_Hakaisou dudeman
<LL_HakaisouTwo> shit!
<intelikey> ok.   *just a note but the command jerware advised would have set a "root" password*     !adeptcrashfix   and follow it.
<intelikey> !adeptcrashfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<intelikey> ^
<omar> you know how kde will rerun programs that were closed when you shutdown... is there a way to update when you wanna save that so when i do ctrl+alt+backspace it won't lose what i have?
<LL_HakaisouTwo>  /msg nickserv link <primary-nick> <your-password>
<LL_HakaisouTwo>  /msg NickServ link <primary-nick> <your-password>
<intelikey> theangel also were you installing  java when this happened ?
<theangel> dont know
<LL_HakaisouTwo> did nickserv go down?
<LL_Hakaisou> nope...
<jerware> is java in the repos?
<jerware> damn even slackware gaves you java
<theangel> bash: !adaptcrashfix: event not found
<intelikey> nickserv is not down.
<intelikey> look at ubotu  ^
<Jucato> jerware: yes, java is in the repos
<Jucato> !info sun-java6-bin
<ubotu> sun-java6-bin: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-0ubuntu1~edgy1 (edgy-backports), package size 25604 kB, installed size 76680 kB
<LL_Hakaisou> sorry to bother you guys, but I'm having an issue installing a driver for my video card
<LL_Hakaisou> was wondering if anyone could help me out with it
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LL_Hakaisou> Intelikey, the console returned "no event found"
<theangel> ok lol
<theangel> had to reboot to fix it
<theangel> anyone know a good mp3 player for linux?
<omar> so does anyone know where the setting is that kde saves what windows are open and reload them upon startup?
<jerware> theangel kaboodle or totem
<jerware> omar  some where in Konsole
<Jucato> omar: System Settings -> Advanced -> Session Manager
<jerware> nm
<theangel> jerware: wich one looks for like winamp? :P
<omar> thanks jucato ;) any clue if there's a manual way to save the session?
<jerware> i dont know of any that look like win amp
<Jucato> omar: yep. in the same settings
<Jucato> theangel: xmms
<intelikey> !ati | LL_Hakaisou
<ubotu> LL_Hakaisou: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<theangel> thanks jucato
<omar> oh ;)
<omar> thanks jucato
<Jucato> omar: set Session Manager to "Restore  manually saved session", then you get a Save session entry in K Menu
<omar> ya just saw that
<omar> jucato.. any clue why when i select XGL from my KDM menu and login nothing happens?
<omar> kde never loads
<Jucato> sorry nope
<theangel> ok running a full upgrade now.. :)
<theangel> thats never bad..
<squall9900> hi
<Kite_DH> little question
<posingaspopular> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Kite_DH> my adept says there is another adept running
<Kite_DH> but there isnt
<posingaspopular> Kite_DH: .... i know the answer
<posingaspopular> but i forget the answer
<Jucato> !adeptfix | Kite_DH
<ubotu> Kite_DH: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<intelikey> a spamite http://wooledge.org/mywiki/BashFaq seeme
<Kite_DH> thx jucato
<posingaspopular> blah see Jucato DOES know everything
<Jucato> O.o
<Kite_DH> yes he does
<Kite_DH> master of kubuntu
<Jucato> no I'm not...
<Kite_DH> Jucato: while installing mythTV , adept crashed, now when i try to uninstall it, it says there was an error
<Jucato> just master of this room :P
<Jucato> j/k
<Kite_DH> is there a way to uninstall it manually??...
<LL_Hakaisou> aye aye aye...
<Kite_DH> aw now it worked
<Jucato> Kite_DH: try doing it from Konsole so you can get more descriptive error messages
<Kite_DH> sry
<LL_Hakaisou> how to i get permission to overwrite xorg.conf?
<posingaspopular> sudo
<Kite_DH> what was the cmd to upgade again?
<posingaspopular> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jucato> Kite_DH: I thought you were trying to uninstall?
<intelikey> !root | LL_Hakaisou
<ubotu> LL_Hakaisou: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Kite_DH> Jucato: its already done :D
<intelikey> !kdesu | LL_Hakaisou
<ubotu> LL_Hakaisou: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<posingaspopular> SUperuserDO
<Jucato> Kite_DH: "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<LL_Hakaisou> ah.  thank you very much.
<Kite_DH> thx
<Kite_DH> g2g shower :D
<Kite_DH> bbl
<DaSkreech> How does upstart work?
<intelikey> how does init work ?
<ubuntu_> FUCK
<DaSkreech> Ok fine How do I know what is the next step after executing /etc/rc.local?
<DaSkreech> !lanuage | ubuntu_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lanuage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !language | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ubuntu_> can any one help me please??
<posingaspopular> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<DaSkreech> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ubuntu_> i have a 40GB HDD right
<intelikey> DaSkreech hmmm  you know i should probably install upstart so i can answer that...     but in the mean time   dpkg -L upstart    might show where it's configs are.
<ubuntu_> i made a partition for 5GB
<DaSkreech> intelikey: it doesn't have a runlevel staet of mind right?
<ubuntu_> and another one for 500MB for swap
<ubuntu_> so i installed kubuntu on my 5GB drive
<ubuntu_> then i try to go back to xp and i can't boot it up
<ubuntu_> can u help ?
<intelikey> DaSkreech i really have never had my hands on it yet.
<posingaspopular> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DaSkreech> Blast
<posingaspopular> that nice bot will help you out
<LL_Hakaisou> hey i think it's working, thank you very much
<intelikey> DaSkreech i don't even see a port of it for dapper
<DaSkreech> I would very very much doubt that anyone would attempt that
<pirothezero> man i see ubuntu_ and I just think of the ubuntu_'s that came before this one heheheh
<intelikey> DaSkreech why ?   we've done  'bash init replacements'  building a deb of a package for an older version should be a snap
<squall9900> hi everybudy
<LL_Hakaisou> well, time to reboot and see if it worked.
<intelikey> heh M$ taught us well didn't it.
<intelikey> i'm going to change my fonts i need to reboot.    changed password have to reboot to see if it worked.   added new wallpaper rebooting..............
<intelikey> shoot closed the wrong window.   have to reboot.......
<Adydas> haha
<intelikey> well i better hush before he gets back...
<Cugel> Ah, finally new Firefox in the repos.
<intelikey> install it and reboot ?
<intelikey> :)    :)    :)
<LL_Hakaisou> ok then
<LL_Hakaisou> crud, i missed a step
<LL_Hakaisou> where is xorg.conf located
<intelikey>  /etc/X11/
<LL_Hakaisou> thank you
<simson7> firefox and irc protocol
<intelikey> yuch
<simson7> firefox and irc protocol?
<squall9900> hi i need help
<simson7> in kubuntu
<LL_Hakaisou> darnit...
<LL_Hakaisou> "now see Modifying xorg.conf. Skip the "lrm-manager" and "depmod" commands."
<LL_Hakaisou> for the love of god i don't know what that means
<squall9900> what is irc
<LL_Hakaisou> o_0
<LL_Hakaisou> uh...
<LL_Hakaisou> you're in one...
<LL_Hakaisou> <.<
<squall9900> ok is it just a chat
<intelikey> Jucato is there any place to upload a few text files so someone can look at them and maybe add one to the wiki ?    can't just pastebin   it's about 750k of ascii text
<Jucato> intelikey: sorry, none that I know of..
<intelikey> ok.
<squall9900> never mind =D
<intelikey> !irc | squall9900
<ubotu> squall9900: irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/), irssi (console) (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<LL_Hakaisou> it used to be used as a primitive P2P client, but not anymore.  now it's just for chatting
<intelikey> LL_Hakaisou /dcc send still work
<squall9900> cool thanks
<intelikey> words
<intelikey> work'is
<ilias> how to make firefox open the irc by clicking on a irc://foo.bar/foo link?
<LL_Hakaisou> true, but i haven't heard of people using those functions in over 5 years
<ilias> thanks in advance
<intelikey> i don't understand why so many of my typos are "wrong hand" errors....    same key stroke just the other hand....
<LL_Hakaisou> your hands are fighting over brain signals
<LL_Hakaisou> you need to tell your hands to stop being so selfish XD
<intelikey> or maybe my brain is fighting over hand signals...
<LL_Hakaisou> the world may never know
<LL_Hakaisou> anyway, onto my next task
<intelikey> lol...   what is the differance in a duck
<LL_Hakaisou> any advice on getting an Audigy 2 ZS to work?
<intelikey> !Audigy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audigy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LL_Hakaisou> !Audigy
<LL_Hakaisou> hey intelikey
<LL_Hakaisou> why do you keep throwing up the ! commands?
<intelikey> bot shows it's ignorance again.
<LL_Hakaisou> oh
<LL_Hakaisou> i see
<LL_Hakaisou> it really is a bot
<intelikey> !bot | LL_Hakaisou
<ilias> and another question. Is gr.archive.ubuntu.com down ?
<ubotu> LL_Hakaisou: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LL_Hakaisou> nifty
<intelikey> to answer your Q.  cause i'm lazy and don't like typing in the answer if there is already a bot listing for it...
<LL_Hakaisou> i figured that much
<intelikey> ilias it's pingable.
<LL_Hakaisou> well, scrolling still looks fugly, but it's not hanging up anymroe
<LL_Hakaisou> more*
<intelikey> mr. oe   :)
<intelikey> anyone know the date format that touch accepts ?
<LL_Hakaisou> hmmm...
<LL_Hakaisou> i wonder...
* LL_Hakaisou tinkers with crap
<intelikey> LL_Hakaisou's hands start to stink...
<ilias> man touch
<LL_Hakaisou> ok.  enabling ALSA
<intelikey> ilias obviously you havent
<LL_Hakaisou> still restarting sound system...
<LL_Hakaisou> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<LL_Hakaisou> hey, nifty
<ilias> -t STAMP               use [[CC] YY] MMDDhhmm[.ss]  instead of current time
<intelikey> yeah but i can't use the answer that i like cause the bot gets in the way.
<squall9900> thanks for the help ubotu =D
<LL_Hakaisou> that's a bot squall
<LL_Hakaisou> XD
<intelikey> ilias ok. thanks    where did you find that info ?
<intelikey> !thanks | squall9900
<ubotu> squall9900: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<squall9900> wtf relly a bot
<ilias> touch -t 0701012359 myfilename (year07 month01 day01 hour 23 minute 59)
<intelikey> yes i understand the format you posted.   where is the information found ?          inet page ?    info page ?      (info is not installed here)
<ilias> touch --help
<intelikey> really.   heh i didn't think of that being more informative than the man page
<intelikey>   lol
<LL_Hakaisou> well that's interesting...
<prak> is there anyone here that is familiar with planner?
<intelikey> oh wait that's still not   -d
<LL_Hakaisou> i finally get my "stuff" partition mounted, and low and behold!!!!
<LL_Hakaisou> nothing...
<LL_Hakaisou> absolutely nothing
<LL_Hakaisou> it's not formatted, so where is my stuff?!
<intelikey> ilias    not -t   -d    but i can use the full -t   i asked about -d  "date format"
<intelikey> ilias you waited long enough for me to forget   and tricked me... i see how you are.
<illriginal> guys... I have this file: BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv.003  and when I take off the ".003" the file doesn't play... but when I leave the ".003" the file is not recognized.
<ForgeAus> um .003? Im not familiar with that extension
<ForgeAus> it looks like it may be part of an archive set or something
<illriginal> there's 3 files to it...
<illriginal> 001, 002, 003
<ForgeAus> well maybe you need to join the files together somehow?
<ForgeAus> or are they all individual wmv's in a set?
<illriginal> ahh yes it tells me to use this program but it's for windows.
<ForgeAus> there probably is a way to do it in linux to join files (I'm thinking possibly the cat command ... )
<ForgeAus> but I aren't entirely sure
<ForgeAus> which windows program?
<theangel> anyone here got pokerstars to work? :)
<ilias> touch -d yyyyMMdd (found by trying:)
<illriginal> eek..
<prak> is there anyone here that is familiar with planner?
<ForgeAus> the gnome office program?
<intelikey> ilias ah ok.   the old "try it and reformat methood"   :)
<ForgeAus> try #gnome prak (or is it ##gnome?)
<prak> ForgeAus: it's the gnome gantt chart planning program
<ForgeAus> seems like nobody paying attention there to ask :(
<illriginal> Can someone tell me how to conjoin 3 movie files into 1?
<ForgeAus> illriginal try: cat {filename1} + {filename2} + {filename3} > newfile
<illriginal> BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv.003 BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv.002 BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv.001 all need to be conjoined
<illriginal> cat?
<ForgeAus> (just don't type the {filename} bits literally, replace them with your BB.mon,o.co+numbers etc...
<ilias> cat?
<ForgeAus> yes cat... just try it... not sure it will work...
<ForgeAus> cat is like type in dos... but if you redirect the output to a file, it can join things
<illriginal> cat BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv.001 + BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv.002 + BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv.003 .> BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv   ???
<ForgeAus> I'm just hoping the + is the correct syntax
<ForgeAus> no . before the > but yeah
<illriginal> ok
<theangel> anyone a ubuntu way to install flash into firefox?
<LL_Hakaisou> HA HAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!
<intelikey> cat file1 >> file2 ;cat file2 >> file3      watch out for order.    > will over write    >> will append
<LL_Hakaisou> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> !flash | theangel
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<ubotu> theangel: please see above
<LL_Hakaisou> i got that damn volume mounted!
<LL_Hakaisou> hahaha!!!
<ForgeAus> thanx intelikey...
<theangel> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<illriginal> cat BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv.001 + BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv.002 + BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv.003 > BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv
<illriginal> ^ will not work?
<ForgeAus> sorry illriginal intellikey corrected me
<ilias> information on video file is in the header. If you concat them there will be no information on the header for the rest!!!!
<ForgeAus> backread
<ForgeAus> <intelikey> cat file1 >> file2 ;cat file2 >> file3      watch out for order.    > will over write    >> will append
<theangel> thats.. even more confusing :D
<prak> ForgeAus: it's the gnome gantt chart planning program
<prak> nvm my last message, forgeaus
<theangel> at the live cd,, when i tried firefox.. it gave me a popup saying flash wasnt installed.. then it auto installed..
<intelikey> note that in the example i gave   and it could be done   cat file2 >> file3 ;cat file1 >> file3      the order is   file3,file2,file1
<ForgeAus> hehe its ok I read it the first time
<ForgeAus> intelikey they're named .001 .002 .003 ie strict order of the parts required to be appended
<ForgeAus> so bascially you say cat... append onto file1, file2... then append onto file2 file3 ... wouldn't it be better to make a new file instead of changing the original tho?
<illriginal> cat BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv.001 >> BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv.002 ; cat BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv.002 >> BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv.003
<illriginal> ^ correct ?
<illriginal> there's only 3 files.
<intelikey> yep that's what i'm saying.    if you start on the wrong end   (like i did in both examples)  the result will be   prolly useless
<ForgeAus> ie an output file... the .wmv file itself...
<intelikey> ForgeAus safer yes  better is an issue of many factors   disk space, safty, security, ... the list could be long.
<ForgeAus> intelikey, agreed but for this particular instance it seems more appropriate...
<ForgeAus> .. but then I've obviously been known to be wrong... more than once
<illriginal> so this is correct?
<illriginal> BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv.001
<illriginal> ugh
<illriginal> cat BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv.001 >> BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv.002 ; cat BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv.002 >> BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv.003
<intelikey> illriginal prolly not.
<illriginal> ...
<illriginal> may i have the correct command
<illriginal> to conjoin 001 to 002 to 003
<illriginal> and then make the output file into a regular vieable watchable wmv?
<illriginal> viewable*
<intelikey> cp BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv.001 BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv :cat BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv.002 >> BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv ;cat  BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv.003 >>  BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv
<illriginal> oh i see what you're doing...
<illriginal> you're making the file BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv and adding 001, 002, 003 to it, yes?
<intelikey> yes
<illriginal> could i just do ..............   cp BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv.003 >> BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv and be able to watch it?
<illriginal> assuming just to watch the 3rd part.
<illriginal> or is file 001 the one that holds all the info of all 3 parts?
<intelikey> if the header is on part 001 you might be able to watch part 1 that way  but not likely you can start in the middle
<illriginal> ah gotcha
<illriginal> thanks a lot intelikey
<intelikey> np
<illriginal> wait...
<illriginal> i woud have to be in the directory of the files yes
<illriginal> then the output file would end up in the same directory.
<intelikey> or use the path also
<illriginal> the path?
<illriginal> right now they're all on my desktop
<illriginal> /home/illriginal/Desktop
<intelikey> cp /some/dir/BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv.001 ~/BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv :cat /some/dir/BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv.002 >> ~/BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv ;cat  /some/dir/BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv.003 >>  ~/BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv
<intelikey> replace  /some/dir/  with ~/Desktop/   and you would have the correct path
<intelikey> the output would be in your $HOME dir
<koriel> anyone knows how can I configure beryl so every new window I open get the focus and is brought to front of others?
<illriginal> ah ok i dont need to be in the directory just put in the path
<intelikey> illriginal the reason i gave that last example, is because you could have the sectioned files in a readonly location and still do the same thing.
<intelikey> illriginal  that is correct.
<Remi000> How do I register so that I can join Channel Python?
<Remi000> Register on freenode..
<illriginal> cp ~/Desktop/BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv.001 ~/Desktop/BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv :cat ~/Desktop/BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv.002 >> ~/Desktop/BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv ;cat  ~/Desktop/BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv.003 >>
<Jucato> !registger | Remi_
<Jucato> !register | Remi_
<illriginal> ^ correct?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about registger - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<squall9900> how do you register on freenode
<ubotu> Remi_: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<sandro__> good morning - im still looking for a gui driven regexp play/test-around utility ... i find regexxer in adept but i dont dare to install cause it depends on >1 gnome packs i dont want to install .. any alternatives on kde or would you say "go ahead install the gnome libs or whatever..." ?!
<LL_Hakaisou> ok lets see if this worked...
<Jucato> !kregexpeditor | sandro__
<intelikey> illriginal all paths are either reletive or absolute.  in the above example   ~/  always expands to your user home dir     if you are in a parent dir of a file you can use relative paths  like this  some/sub/dir/blah    if you are in the dir of the files to be accessed   ./  is a relative path   it's always where you are at the time.
<ubotu> sandro__: kregexpeditor: graphical regular expression editor plugin for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 278 kB, installed size 1080 kB
<Remi__> Figured it out...
* LL_Hakaisou opens theoretically restored firefox client from windows installation
<illriginal> oh ok!
<sandro__> jucato: thank you .. no idea why that didnt show up in adept when i looked for regexp
<LL_Hakaisou> IT WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!
<LL_Hakaisou> MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!
<Jucato> sandro__: it could be possible that you don't have the proper repository enabled?
<Jucato> LL_Hakaisou: CAPS  please
<LL_Hakaisou> sorry
<intelikey> as well   ../ is the parent dir of the dir you are in...     note: when in the root dir (/)    ../  is still /
<Jucato> we know you're happy :)
<LL_Hakaisou> happy is an understatement
<Jucato> LL_Hakaisou: you're ecstatic
<sandro__> Jucato: yes you right.. someone in here helped me last evening adding some repos so maybe i didnt do a search in the meantime .. since i found and installed the kregexpeditor now .. thanks again !
<LL_Hakaisou> after over twelve hours of screwing with this, it's now almost up to where I had XP home
<illriginal> intellikey
<illriginal> cp ~/Desktop/BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv.001 ~/BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv :cat ~/Desktop/BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv.002 >> ~/BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv ;cat  ~/Desktop/BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv.003 >>  ~/BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv
<illriginal> ^ correct
<illriginal> yes?
<intelikey> looks good to me.
<illriginal> sweet
<illriginal> thanks again for taking your time :D
<intelikey> d'nada
<intelikey> nice nick... maybe i should  /nick skillUnknown
<intelikey> you're back.
* intelikey wonders what he's going to be when he grows up....
<LL_Hakaisou> !screen resolution
<ubotu> screen: a terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.2-4.1ubuntu5.6.10 (edgy), package size 570 kB, installed size 976 kB
<LL_Hakaisou> *palm face*
<LL_Hakaisou> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<intelikey> [ ~ = $HOME ]  && echo "yes" || echo "bad news ~ != $HOME"
<LL_Hakaisou> ok then
<LL_Hakaisou> what?
<LL_Hakaisou> oh yea, how old are you intelikey?
<intelikey> ah 40 something
<LL_Hakaisou> lol
<LL_Hakaisou> remind me of my dad
<LL_Hakaisou> he's about 60
<LL_Hakaisou> i still wonder what he'll be when he grows up
<LL_Hakaisou> !system font
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about system font - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LL_Hakaisou> hmmm
<kraut> moin
<intelikey> you know i can remember when 30 was old...
<bhrich902kubuntu> hello, need some help getting the bootsplash image, never came up after install
<LL_Hakaisou> i need a smaller font, the default is screwing with my message boards
<intelikey> !bootsplash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LL_Hakaisou> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<intelikey> !dumb bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dumb bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LL_Hakaisou> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LL_Hakaisou> !moron
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moron - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !splash
<LL_Hakaisou> lol
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<Jucato> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<intelikey> Jucato did they remove the infonode on boot splash   or did i forget where to find it ?
<Jucato> !usplash | intelikey
<ubotu> intelikey: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<bhrich902kubuntu> actually i ment usplash, just boots in a blank screen then goes to the desktop
<bhrich902kubuntu> ah
<bhrich902kubuntu> ill check that out, thx
<intelikey> unless i'm mistaken that used to be linked to !bootsplash also
<Jucato> dunno.
<intelikey> and i only make mistakes on tuesdays
<intelikey> and days that end in y
<Jucato> that wouldn't be today, I guess
<intelikey> well that does end in y doesn't it...
<intelikey> so does yesterday
<Jucato> nope :)
<intelikey> but good news   tomarrow doesn't      i'm so glad...
<Jucato> today is Miyerkules.. doesn't end in a 'y'
<intelikey> had in mind monday, tuesday, wedensday, thursday,...
<LL_Hakaisou> you know, i should probably go to sleep
<Jucato> Lunes, Martes, Miyerkules, Huwebes.... none end in 'y' btw..
<squall9900> ok do you guys go no #lurk
<intelikey> Jucato are you only a smart elic on days that end with "s"  ?   :)
<squall9900> i ment on #lurk
<Jucato> intelikey: hm.. that would be 5 times a week? no that's not right..
<LL_Hakaisou> !taskbar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about taskbar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LL_Hakaisou> !you know, that thing at the bottom of the screen?
<Jucato> LL_Hakaisou: what about it?
<intelikey> LL_Hakaisou  /msg ubotu abuse
<Vincent_k> !kicker
<ubotu> kicker: desktop panel for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 1953 kB, installed size 5808 kB
<LL_Hakaisou> just curious actually
<Jucato> LL_Hakaisou: ^^^^
<LL_Hakaisou> it's called the kicker
<LL_Hakaisou> that was a question...
<LL_Hakaisou> <.<
<LL_Hakaisou> >.>
<intelikey> i'm used to  twm    and/or  blackbox    no "panel" in twm by default    and bb's panel is disabled by default i think...     but i don't gui much anyway
<intelikey> Q. called kicker ?  A. yup.
<LL_Hakaisou> well that's odd
<LL_Hakaisou> not complaining though
<Jucato> Kicker, the KDE Panel
<LL_Hakaisou> i like the desktop switcher thingie
<intelikey> konqueror  the kde browser
<intelikey> konsole   the kde terminal emulator
<Jucato> intelikey: incomplete definition of konqueror though :)
<LL_Hakaisou> i know konqueror
<LL_Hakaisou> kinda
<intelikey> not really.    i had to stop at 'browser' cause if i would have gone any farther it would have started limiting that definition.
<LL_Hakaisou> hmmm...
<LL_Hakaisou> this linux needs moar winamp
<Jucato> O.o
<ForgeAus> Konqueror is also a file manager
<intelikey> it browses media:/ trash:/ file:/ http:/ ftp:/ man:/ info:/ ....  the list is long.
<ForgeAus> I have no qualms in saying that since I've seen programs claiming to be file managers that do less of that function than Konqueror does
<LL_Hakaisou> it's what windows explorer was to windows
<LL_Hakaisou> and more it seems
<Lynoure> LL_Hakaisou: needs what? If you want something more like winamp, try xmms, but frankly I like Amarok way better
<bobofett> I would call Konqueror more of a URI Browser...broader term...ha
<LL_Hakaisou> it won't play my mp3's from my ntfs drive
<ForgeAus> which makes me wonder why the development on Dolphin, apparently Dolphin is "clean" ... (clean code-wise... )
<ForgeAus> Bobo, nice view :)
<intelikey> bobofett  <intelikey> konqueror  the kde browser
<Jucato> you could say that Konqueror is windows explorer started properly, coded properly, implemented properly, done properly, everything properly :)
<bobofett> Also I highly reccoment Amarok.  LL
<LL_Hakaisou> come on... load... please?
<intelikey> Jucato proper is like best  it's reletive and controversial
<ForgeAus> ahh Jucato but Konqueror could be better than a properly implemented browser...
<Jucato> ForgeAus: you are probably referring more to KHTML than Konqueror itself
<LL_Hakaisou> why won't it load...
<LL_Hakaisou> !Amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<Lynoure> LL_Hakaisou: but you can read your NTFS drive from Linux fine otherwise?
<LL_Hakaisou> yea
<ForgeAus> no Konqueror itself... it can be improved...
<bobofett> Everything can be improved...ha
<Jucato> ForgeAus: as a web browser, KOnqueror only gives the interface for KHTML. KHTML is the one that does the rendering
<Lynoure> LL_Hakaisou: that sounds very exotic. And you can play mp3s from other disks?
<LL_Hakaisou> back on XP Home i ran the FEBE addon for firefox, and i was able to pull the firefox backups off the drive and restore my firefox client here
<Lynoure> LL_Hakaisou: not just oggs?
<intelikey> the only thing man ever made that has come close to perfection is  'a mess'
<ForgeAus> as far as web browsing alone goes Ii still think Firefox is better than konqueror... but Konqueror is a GOOD browser
<LL_Hakaisou> hmmm
<intelikey> Firefox is better than konqueror   <<  subjective speculative and made of personal openion.
<LL_Hakaisou> amarok pretends to load for a while... then disappears
<LL_Hakaisou> i moved one of the mp3's over to my desktop
<LL_Hakaisou> advice?
<bobofett> Forge I'm right there with you...I still end up "falling back" to Firefox more often than not, but I'm really getting more and more to the point where Konqueror is becoming my browser of choice.
<intelikey> ForgeAus or in short i don't like firefox.
<intelikey> :)
<ForgeAus> intelikey true, I'm basing that on the fact that I have encountered more pages that Konqueror doesn't display as I expect the page to display than I have with firefox ...
<Jucato> ForgeAus: then you are really talking about KHTML, and not Konqueror itself
<Jucato> displaying/rendering pages = KHTML
<reldruh> I'm trying to install wireless with ndiswrapper for a broadcom bcm4318 card, and even though ndiswrapper reports the driver and hardware are both present, I can't see the wireless card anywhere
<reldruh> anybody have any ideas?
<LL_Hakaisou> hmmm, i like this adept manager
<ForgeAus> Jucato I do like the interface/tabs, etc. better ....
<intelikey> ForgeAus and you are also talking about code rendering that breaks iso to work properly.
<ForgeAus> intelikey possibly
<ForgeAus> but how people code their web pages is beyond my control
<bobofett> Well Konq does choke on Flash in certain circumstance when you have transparency enabled on your desktop...but will work fine in Firefox...which is indeed something that needs to be fixed in Konq...but it's def. getting there.
<reldruh> I'm trying to install wireless with ndiswrapper for a broadcom bcm4318 card, and even though ndiswrapper reports the driver and hardware are both present, I can't see the wireless card anywhere. Anybody have any ideas?
<intelikey> ForgeAus that is that ff renders those broken pages better because it's coded for that broken code.   konqueror    as i have heard   was intentionally coded for correct code rendering.   so it might be all in what the standard really is     the bad code that we have so much of   or the iso standards that say  the pages are miscoded.
<LL_Hakaisou> ok purged and reinstalled....
<LL_Hakaisou> come on... please work amarok
<bobofett> lol good luck
<bobofett> so?
<LL_Hakaisou> ugh... nothing
<bobofett> damn
<intelikey> ForgeAus so if i throw up junk code and call it a web page and it looks ok in ie   you will use ie to view my page ?
* LL_Hakaisou hides from IE standards flames
<intelikey> was refering more to ie querks than ie standards...
<bobofett> Well I wish I could help but I had the same problem with Kaffeine...just stopped working one day did all manner of uninstalls and reinstalls and still nothing...eventually got it up and running again but never played the files it played before...I know I screwed it by installing one too many codecs or something...but I just moved on.
<bobofett> I'm sure there is a solution for that somewhere LL...but I have to go to bed..I have to be up in about 3 hours...ha.
<LL_Hakaisou> intelikey: same thing really
<house> I installed a package and it un installed synaptic, how do i get it back?
<bobofett> search for it and install it again.
<intelikey> "only differance in a bug and a feature is who wrote it..."
<bobofett> Ok I'm out for the night...good luck LL...later
<LL_Hakaisou> thanks
<LL_Hakaisou> i wish i knew about Adept sooner
<LL_Hakaisou> maybe then i wouldn't have fought with this thing for the last 4 hours trying to install ntfs support
<intelikey> LL_Hakaisou most like synaptic better than adept.   i just use apt (cli)
<jbr> what port to #yahoo from kubuntu Or kopete guys??
<LL_Hakaisou> soon as i get sound working, i'm going to bed
<intelikey> !sound > LL_Hakaisou
<LL_Hakaisou> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<intelikey> so now you have it in the channel and in a pm.
<Mr_Pan> lagood morning
<Mr_Pan> i have problem with Kubunt's update i have this error "dpkg: errore processando /var/cache/apt/archives/libarts1-audiofile_4%3a3.5.6-0ubuntu2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Mr_Pan>  tentata sovrascrittura di `/usr/lib/libarts_audiofile.so', che si trova anche nel pacchetto kdemultimedia-dev"   i haven't idea to resolve it... any suggestion ?
<Mr_Pan> sorry it's in italian language  ....
<intelikey> !kdemultimedia-dev
<Jucato> !it
<ubotu> kdemultimedia-dev: development files for the KDE multimedia module. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 181 kB, installed size 1808 kB
<Forge> is there a #kubuntu-it?
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<_eMaX_> hi all
<_eMaX_> in kubuntu, how can I /re/define which actions shall be taken when I insert e.g. a memory stick?
<Jucato> _eMaX_: System Settings -> Notifications -> Storage Media
<LL_Hakaisou> grrrrr.......
<LL_Hakaisou> !soundblaster
<ubotu> soundblaster is If you need help with setting up your soundblaster card, then visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundcardsWithHardwareSynth
<Mr_Pan> ubotu, thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<intelikey> LL_Hakaisou your sound card recognized ?    cat /proc/asound/cards
<theangel> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".   when trying to run beryl
<flaccid> hey guys anyone know which packages are the equiv of mysql-shared and mysql-devel ie. i need mysql libs and headers?
<theangel> anyone who can help me please?
<LL_Hakaisou> is that a console command or a directory?
<intelikey> LL_Hakaisou cat is a command
<Forge> theangel you need to make a symbolic link to where your dri modules are
<LL_Hakaisou> comes back "no such fire or directory"
<Forge> if that makes any sense to you
<LL_Hakaisou> i have 2 sound devices on here
<tzatziki> Does anyone know if gr.archive.ubuntu.com is down or is closed permanantly?
<theangel> Forge:  not really
<intelikey> LL_Hakaisou typo ?
<intelikey> cat /proc/asound/cards
<Jucato> flaccid: libmysqlclient-dev ?
<LL_Hakaisou> a Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS (apparently notorious for bad linux support) and a what I believe is a realtek on board sound card
<arbi1> does anyone khow how t install ip1000 on kubuntu?
<Forge> a symbolic link is like a shortcut in M$ Windows...
<Jucato> flaccid: check  w/c version of libmysqlclient you have installed and install the -dev package for that
<theangel> ok
<Forge> the place where the link file goes is here: /usr/X11R6/lib/modules
<LL_Hakaisou> ok then, i forgot a slash
<flaccid> Jucato: sweet thats installing now as my 1st guess thanks br0
<theangel> and how i fix it mate?
<shinigami> how do u set a proxy in mozilla firefox in kubuntu????
<Forge> the place it links to is here: /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri
<LL_Hakaisou> yea it's showing up in there
<Forge> (in my case anyway, hopefully yours is the same)
<shinigami> couldn't find it anywhere
<shinigami> !proxy
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<intelikey> LL_Hakaisou ok.   alsamixer
<intelikey> check all setting.
<flaccid> Jucato: you right on the ball br0
<Jucato> flaccid: you're welcome
<flaccid> i forgot you can search by filename, this one being mysql.h
<flaccid> the header
<shinigami> i found it nvmind
<LL_Hakaisou> well that's interesting
<lula> how to register ?
<LL_Hakaisou> it's defaulting on the realtek sound
<Jucato> !register | lula
<ubotu> lula: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<xine> >>>
<Stanislav> hello
<Stanislav> anyone nows if there's a spanish channel?
<lula> there is
<LL_Hakaisou> hey!
<LL_Hakaisou> sound!!!!
<intelikey> !es | Stanislav
<ubotu> Stanislav: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
* LL_Hakaisou rocks out to Cowboys from hell
<Stanislav> Thanks Ubotu
<flaccid> Jucato: setting up an sms gateway
<LL_Hakaisou> |_|_ (>.<) _|_|   <--- this is what rocking out looks like
<Jucato> flaccid: ooh....
<LL_Hakaisou> i'm quickly running out of reasons to bootleg Vista now
<LL_Hakaisou> if wine can run WoW and Battlefield 1942, it's pretty much sealed
<Jucato> it can run Wine
<Jucato> wer
<Jucato> Wine can run WoW
<flaccid> can wine run windows?
<flaccid> :p
* intelikey thought WoW would run natively  ?
<LL_Hakaisou> wooo
<LL_Hakaisou> i'm dizzy from all the headbanging just now...
<LL_Hakaisou> @_@
<Jucato> intelikey: oh I don't know.. :P
<intelikey> i don't either.  i'm no gamer   but i thought i heard all kinds of chatter about a linux port of that....
* intelikey </shrugs>
* Jucato knows that Second Life runs natively
<flaccid> all i know is that i frag hard on nexuiz
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
<intelikey> ERROR: Can't open /dev/null in append mode (check permissions!).
<intelikey> ERROR: Problem with internal logger.
<intelikey> ERROR: Can't open /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log in append mode (check permissions!).
<intelikey> ERROR: Problem with internal logger.
<intelikey> permission is 666 on both
<LL_Hakaisou> hey key
<LL_Hakaisou> video drivers are working now
<LL_Hakaisou> thanks for the help
<shinigami> how do i install my lexmark printer?
<shinigami> in kubuntu
<shinigami> z516
<shinigami> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<LL_Hakaisou> dang.
<LL_Hakaisou> once this is set up right, it isn't so bad!
<LL_Hakaisou> :D
<hw> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<hw> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<intelikey> hw what are you looking for ?
<shinigami> where the F to find the drivers
<shinigami> damnit
<hw> intelikey: Nothing. Just wanted to know which questions I can answer myself by using !<command> =)
<jose> wenass
<jose> alguien me puede ayudar?
<hw> Ja, was weiss ich denn :p
<LL_Hakaisou> shoot
<LL_Hakaisou> it would appear that i cannot install flash player 9
<LL_Hakaisou> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<intelikey> 64bit ?
<LL_Hakaisou> yep
<intelikey> yeah k8 still has it's limitations.
<Jucato> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<intelikey> Jucato is that a chroot or 32bit libs ?
<Jucato> dunno.
<Jucato> I just know the factoid :D
<intelikey> :)
* Jucato has not seen, much less touched, a 64-bit system...
<waylandbill> k8 with limitations? BAH! so my sempron can't run 64bit. :-)
<LL_Hakaisou> ok, i'm outta here
<LL_Hakaisou> i just want to thank you guys again for helping me get kubuntu up and running to it's full potential
<LL_Hakaisou> good night!
<crackhead_> question: how does one 'add an installation repository source' for use with kubuntu? how does one install new programs, except with the command line?
<crackhead_> ..i added jon riddell's gnu key, for instance, but how do i add the bleeding edge package repo source now?
<crackhead_> anyone?
<intelikey> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> crackhead_ ^^
<lolo> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<crackhead_> anyone know why my changing the root password was incomplete, that it is one password in the konsole and another password in the sudo launches of adept and other apps?
<_eMaX_> Jucato: thanks (for the hint with the automatic actions taken on inserted drives etc.)
<crackhead_> i set the root password in the konsole. it's different from my initial user password. i can su root with it. when i launch adept and other apps, and they ask for the root password, however, the new root password isnt accepted--only the original user password (which i guess is a part of the group adm or admin?)?
<lolo> root has his password that you have to use with $ su
<taomaster> hello- how do i change root password?
<crackhead_> lolo, what do you mean?
<lolo> while sudo uses YOUR password; the one of the user
<crackhead_> what's the difference between sudo and su?
<lolo> su changes the current user
<taomaster> ok
<crackhead_> taomaster.. you want the command passwd
<taomaster> thats it
<lolo> $ su is a command that you can forget on Ubuntu
<taomaster>  thanx- been a long time since i been using kubuntu
<intelikey> crackhead_ heh   sudo doesn't use the root password.
<lolo> everithing has to be done with sudo
<intelikey> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<crackhead_> so, if it runs with superuser privileges, then why should it accept a "user" password, rather than the "root" password?
<crackhead_> unless.. is it because my current user is a part of the adm, admin groups?
<lolo> if you type $sudo -s, the sudo privileges are definitivelly taken for the cession
<waylandbill> sudo uses the current user password.
<lolo> yes : only the users who are part of the admin group are allowed to use sudo
<crackhead_> what kind of security is sudo if it uses the current user password?
<lolo> it ask for the password
<intelikey> crackhead_ yes group admin == root jr.   on ubuntu systems
<waylandbill> the whole point is so that users can do admin tasks without giving them the root password and full access to break everything.
<crackhead_> i see.. so if i delete the current user from the admin or the adm groups, then it shoudl only accept the root password?
<taomaster> crackhead-thanx
<Erunno> sudo was invented to give specific users a subset of rights of root, without making him root.
<Erunno> Ubuntu just took it to the extreme to replace root with sudo.
<waylandbill> the power for sudo comes from the fact that you can further limit someone to only a single command if you wanted to.
<waylandbill> many internet servers running unix have had sudo in place of root logins for years.
<intelikey> Erunno well said    sudo was not intended to make people 'root jr.'
<eeos> hi there!
<eeos> my wife needs to edit a .pdf file, is there a pdf editor anywhere?
<Erunno> kword can edit pdf files afaik
<rolando> hi
<rolando> anyone using automatix?
<Hirvinen> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Hirvinen> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<waylandbill> eeos: If at all possible create the pdf again from the source document.
<rolando> i know what i automatix, i have it installed and i have installed a couple of programs with it
<rolando> but it is supposed to be able to install vmware but i cant find it
<intelikey> [EaK] Rasiel bash_completion seems to use              nospace="-o nospace"
<Hirvinen> rolando: Did you read beyond the first sentence?
<eeos> waylandbill no it is not, she received this pdf application form she has to fill.
<crackhead_> are the adm and admin groups the same user groups?
<waylandbill> eeos: form filling. there's several programs that can fill in the forms if form support was put in it.
<rolando> Hirvinen: now i have, but id like to use it at my own risk
<intelikey> did i say that in the right channel ?
<Hirvinen> !VMWare
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<eeos> waylandbill unfortunately, form support had not been put in it.
<rolando> ok thanx, ill try from the multiverse
<eeos> waylandbill it is just a plain pdf file. You would need to edit it.
<waylandbill> eeos: at the very least, you can print it, fill it and scan it back in as a new pdf.
<eeos> waylandbill yes, we can do that but she wanted to fill it online, and it was sounding like a resonable request. :)
<Erunno> waylandbill: lol, modern computing does really ease ones life ;-)
<waylandbill> eeos: but if it is an application that needs to be signed, you'd end up printing it anyway.
<waylandbill> unless you have those cool touch screens that accept signatures. :-)
<eeos> waylandbill no it does not need to be signed.
<eeos> waylandbill :)
<waylandbill> eeos: that makes it easy then.
<rolando> hey how can i accept a license agreement when installing software with adept??
<eeos> waylandbill how?
<Erunno> rolando: Are you trying to install the Java VM ?
<eeos> waylandbill I did not fid a way to edit the pdf. :(
<rolando> Erunno: im trying to install vmware player
<waylandbill> eeos: gimp
<rolando> Erunno: and tab wont work
<eeos> waylandbill :P conversting into images?
<rolando> its a bit annoying
<waylandbill> eeos: it can edit pdf documents after rasterizing them and save it back out as a PDF
<tanf11> hali
<Erunno> rolando: I've never installed vmware from adept, but it sounds like a similar problem that occurs when trying to install java
<tanf11> mizujs?
<Erunno> rolando: Try to install vmware from the cli
<rolando> Erunno: you know how to solve it?
<waylandbill> rasterized, so the output PDF's text will not be selectable. Basically, the PDF pages are graphical.
<tanf11> bvmnvbmn,mvn.,mvnm.vmnvn.mmm..,nv....n
<rolando> Erunno: yes thats a workwaround, but its not a solution
<tanf11> vbnbvn,m.nv.m,n.,mnv.m,nvm,.vn.m,
<Erunno> erunno: Not sure if there's a solution right now. I think that has to be fixed upstream.
<Erunno> rolando: ;-P
<waylandbill> Erunno: I thought the vmware player has to run a script to setup networking and stuff, so it would have to be done from the CLI.
<waylandbill> sorry that was for rolando
<rolando> but i should be able to install with adept
<Erunno> waylandbill: Yes, now I remember: It runs a long script with a lot of questios.
<rolando> just like any other software
<rolando> and now i closed adept but something is still running and cant apt-get it !
<squall9900> hi i gust installed linux but i have no sound can you help
<waylandbill> but you have to answer questions about host and bridged networking. I don't know that it has been set up to run in any dialog... only in the CLI
<intelikey> !sound | squall9900
<ubotu> squall9900: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rolando> ill do it from the cli
<waylandbill> the vmware server installer from their site does the same thing. It has to compile kernel modules as well. It's nothing to open a console and install it and it only takes one time.
<intelikey> !adeptfix | rolando
<ubotu> rolando: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<crackhead_> question: when they say multiverse is non-free, what does that mean exactly? when you download and install a package, do you have to give it some credit card, or is it that you are just not supposed to download and isntall some of the source/packages without already owning a license to use?
<rolando> intelikey: thanx configure -a fixed it
<Erunno> crackhead: It's under a non-free (mostly non-GPL) license.
<crackhead_> erunno, what does that exactly mean, though?
<Erunno> crackhead: In other words, you don't have to pay anything unless you wish to ;-)
<crackhead_> ah, so youre supposed to have a license.. i see..
<intelikey> crackhead_  free generally refers to free as in free speach rather than as in free beer   in the linux world.
<crackhead_> thanks for the info
<Erunno> crackhead: No, no. The software is released under a certain license.
<waylandbill> the distro prefers to distribute GPL packages. That's a repo that has ones that are not licensed that way
<taomaster> anyone here ever use automatix2?
<larson9999> intelikey: in the linux world, free usually means both, actually.
<crackhead_> are there many other installation sources besides those default commented out in the adept list?
<waylandbill> It would help you to understand if you first understand what GPL is.
<intelikey> larson9999 mean != refer to
<intelikey> larson9999 non-free was the question   free was refering to free speach in that context.
<arriesp> hi
<eeos> waylandbill can it save them back out as pdf? that is great! thanks!
<larson9999> intelikey: yeah.  just pointing out that most of  the time things are free as in beer, too!  what a great country linux is
<crackhead_>  are there many other installation sources besides those default commented out in the adept list?
<arriesp> i have a little silly problem
<intelikey> agreed
<eeos> waylandbill by the way, what are the programs you were talking about to fill pdf forms, when the form support is enabled?
<larson9999> crackhead_: yeah.  lots.
<waylandbill> eeos: if it can't directly, there is a pdf printer option.
<crackhead_> where is there a list of 'em?
<arriesp> i can't see the windows by the k menu
<eeos> waylandbill ok. thanks.
<crackhead_> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<arriesp> i have to change the application with alt+tab
<intelikey> crackhead_  main restricted universe multiverse
<crackhead_> i know there are different classifications, but are there more than the list of url/repos that are commented out in the adept default installation source list?
<arriesp> what can i do
<arriesp> ?
<crackhead_> that's what i was wondering..
<waylandbill> eeos: you may need acroread to fill in form enabled documents. It's been a while since I've tried.
<crackhead_> does linux need an antivirus program?
<Jucato> arriesp: right-click on the panel -> app applet to panel -> look for the Taskbar and add it
<Erunno> crackhead_; Additional repositoies should only be added in case you don't find an application in the official ones or in the wrong version
<eeos> ah! thanks!
<crackhead_> erunno, do linux distros need antivirus programs/protection?
<intelikey> crackhead_ need no.  have yes.
<Jucato> !virus | crackhead_
<ubotu> crackhead_: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<crackhead_> i understand the basic concept, but i wonder if it's useful or used by the paranoid.. ha..
<Erunno> creakhead_; That's highly debatable, but currently I'd say no. There are no linux viruses in the wild that I'm aware of.
<crackhead_> erunno, do you use av programs? (not saying youre paranoid, but you seem to be knowledgeable..)
<crackhead_> *gable
<jay> Vmware complains that I need "XFree86-VidModeExtension" but i'm using Xorg server
<arriesp> i think that isn't the problem because y can' see the ksysguard that i put on it
<Erunno> crackhead_: I'm not, I just pretend to be knowledgeable. I just parrot what I read on the internet ;-)
<crackhead_> haha
<crackhead_> do you run any firewall?
<Erunno> crackhead_: Linux has a build-in firewall, it just has to be configured. Afaik no application should have open outside ports anyway.
<intelikey> modem reset....
<intelikey> Erunno if you install ssh it automatically enables openssh-server
<intelikey> it is not installed by default    up to dapper...
<Erunno> inelikey: Good to know, I'll keep that in mind :D
<intelikey> i.e. that would open port 22
<crackhead_> ssh.. that enables remote computer use for a user, so that he can use desktop from far away over internet?
<intelikey> si
<intelikey> and sharing a printer will open 631 i think.
<waylandbill> hmm. I installed ssh and the sshd wasn't enabled.
<crackhead_> are there any keystrokse like alt+D or alt+L to minimize all windows of desktop or lock desktop/turn on screensaver?
<intelikey> waylandbill which flavour ?
<Erunno> crackhead_: In case there isn't one by default you can change the keyboard shortcuts in the system settings
<Jucato> crackhead_: Ctrl+Alt+D = show desktop/minimize all windows
<intelikey> crackhead_ in kde that is highly configurable.  and yes there are defaults
<Jucato> crackhead_: Ctrl+Alt+L = Lock
<crackhead_> yeah, i remember now.. thanks
<flaccid> mayday mayday
<intelikey> waylandbill ?
<flaccid> theres a crackhead lifting up the bus!
<waylandbill> intelikey: oh. just openssh-client. ssh package isn't installed.
<crackhead_> what time is it where everyone is? where in the world is everyone here? Just curious..
<crackhead_> (damn straight, i lift up buses)
<flaccid> 10:40pm
<waylandbill> intellikey: had to look it up.. :)
<crackhead_> where is that flacc
<flaccid> for loose change
<flaccid> australia
<flaccid> EST
<crackhead_> new york, 640am
<Erunno> crackhead_:  Germany (1 pm currently)
<flaccid> haha
<intelikey> waylandbill yeah   that's what i was asking.    ssh  is a meta package that installs both server and client
<flaccid> ich bin macgyver
<waylandbill> intelikey: yeah. I see that. I thought I installed ssh, but that may have been at home.
<crackhead_> erunno, you guys have the best late night tv.. haha.. porn for free on all kinds of channels, if i remember right.. haha good stuff ;)
<waylandbill> crackhead_: fellow ny'er
<Erunno> crackhead_: No porn for free here, that's what the internet is for. But I better stop to be offtopic before I get banned again :)
<crackhead_> would someone really ban you, when there are few questions being asked and the ones asked are getting answered?
<crackhead_> hm.. maybe it was just the hotel i was at.. oh well.. night people; thanks for the help!
<clau85> ~ban all
<intelikey> crackhead_ it has happened.   doesn't very often.
<squall9900> ok i think its a problem with the sound card
<intelikey> squall9900  cat /proc/asound/cards
<squall9900> thanks =D
<intelikey> that will only tell you if the module is inserted or not.
<intelikey> oh i forget this is windows halfway house    "if the driver is present"
<intelikey> squall9900 is your card listed there or no ?
<squall9900> i don't no i got permission denied
<intelikey> "ubuntu; a halfway house for recovering windows users"
<Erunno> Does anyone know additional sources for learning about qt4/kde4 programming other then techbase.kde.org and the official tutorials from qt ?
<intelikey> permission denied ?
<intelikey>                       cat /proc/asound/cards
<Jucato> Erunno: those are the main and the best ones
<Jucato> Erunno: but if you're looking for less official and sort of "3rd party" ones, you'll have to dig through Google
<intelikey> why would switching runlevels cause a shell to exit ?
<Erunno> Erunno: I'll stick to the official docs for the time being, there's enough to read and comprehend as it is.
<Jucato> Erunno: those docs will last you for months
<Jucato> *if* you really read through them all
<squall9900> intelikey thanks
<squall9900> 0 [rev50          ] : VIA686A - VIA 82C686A/B rev50
<squall9900>                      VIA 82C686A/B rev50 with ICE1232 at 0xac00, irq 10
<squall9900> 1 [AudioPCI       ] : ENS1371 - Ensoniq AudioPCI
<squall9900>                      Ensoniq AudioPCI ENS1371 at 0xc000, irq 10
<squall9900> michael@Zelda:~$
<Erunno> Jucato: Yeah, somehow I feared as much. And I'm ususally pretty thorough :P
<intelikey> don't flood.
<squall9900> sorry
<Jucato> !pastebin | squall9900
<ubotu> squall9900: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> so let me guess it's the Esonic that you are wanting to use ?
<squall9900> any thing that gets my sound working
<intelikey> and linux is defaulting to the via   ?
<intelikey> squall9900       aplay -l
<squall9900> no soundcards found
<intelikey> squall9900        cat /proc/asound/modules
<squall9900> i got 0 snd_via82xx 1 snd_ens1371;(
<intelikey> squall9900 and you want the ens to do the work ?
<intelikey> or the via ?
<squall9900> i dont no wich is best
<intelikey> one is the onboard most likely.  and probably it's the via    your box your call.
<waylandbill> the best one is the one with the speakers attached. :-))
<squall9900>  ens i guess
<intelikey> ok         sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<squall9900> brb
<intelikey> at the bottom   add             options snd-ens1371 index=0
<squall9900> ok
<intelikey> and                             options snd-via82xx index=1
<Jucato> lots of blank spaces :)
<intelikey> save and exit.
<intelikey> don't want him to add    'bottom add opetion...'
<Jucato> :)
<intelikey> ah man i've gota run.     sorry.  no choice.
<squall9900>   cool thanks for the help
<jack_> hi guys kopete keeps complaining that i enter the wrong password, and even if i tick remember it never does, i can only login via gaim.how do i finally make kopete remember the password?
<squall9900> no sound
<jack_> i used firewall, but it sometimes seems to block my dial-out traffic, how can i completely disable firestarter to try guarddog?
<squall9900> i dont no sorry
<jack_> i mean i used firestarter
<jack_> what do you use to send text messages from kubuntu? skype doesnt habe this feature enabled
<squall9900> sorry man i cant help i am a n00b
<qurashi> hi, I have a hard drive pulled from a windows desktop and I put it in an external enclosure and then connected it to my linux machine via USB, trouble is I cant write anything to it
<qurashi> and ideas?
<Erunno> I'm trying to compile qt atm and get this error message during configure: The QtDBus module cannot be enabled because libdbus-1 version 0.62 was not found
<Erunno> Any ideas ?
<squall9900> do you have kopete gaim
<Jucato> Erunno: libdbus-1-dev ?
<Jucato> Erunno: which qt are you compiling?
<Erunno> Jucato: Recent version from KDE svn, 4.2.2
<Jucato> Erunno: but for what? for compiling KDE 4?
<eeos> is it possibe to try out kde4 without uninstalling kde 3.5.6? i would really like to do some debugging :)
<Erunno> Jucato: Yes
<Jucato> Erunno: you don't need to (in fact not advisable to) compile Qt 4.x to build KDE 4.
<Jucato> eeos: debugging for?
<Jucato> they're not accepting bug reports for  kde 4 yet, and crashes are the norm, not the exception
<eeos> Jucato helpig with identifyin bugs and so on.
<panda> hi all, excuse me but i install ubuntu in HD 20go but ubuntu take 15 go !!!!!! Plzz I want win a diskfree
<panda> what can i do ?
<Erunno> Jucato: I'm a sheep atm and at the mercy of what's written in the techbase wiki ;-)
<eeos> Jucato yes, but we can start testing
<Jucato> eeos: no. it's not for testing yet either
<Jucato> Erunno: exactly. follow it carefully. you don't have to install qt 4
<Jucato> Erunno: anyway, try installing libdbus-1-dev for that error
<jay> how do I start icewm after starting Xnest like this?
<jay> w animation in beryl-settings...
<jay> Is that normal?
<eeos> Jucato in what sense???? anything you run on your hardware to see how it works and recording behaviour is a test.
<jay> Xnest :3 -geometry 1000x800+20+20
<Erunno> Jucato: Looks like package libdbus-qt-1-dev was missing.
<Jucato> eeos: because there is nothing for users to test yet. everything is for developers only at this time. the snapshots are for developers to write apps with, not for testing whether kde 4 runs or not
<Jucato> Erunno: oh yea, that one probably
* Jucato didn't see the bottom of the list
<[StingRay] > Hi anybody owning a Minolta PagePro 1400W?
<qurashi> can someone help please
<thomax> nop
<eeos> Jucato so you cannot run it on the same machine as kde 3.5.6?
<qurashi> I am trying to write to an external hard disk and it says I do not have permission
<Jucato> Erunno: but you have to build everything in that correct order: dbus -> cmake -> qt -> etc
<Jucato> eeos: you can run it
<Jucato> you can install and run it if you want
<eeos> Jucato is that going to affect any of the existing libraries?
<Jucato> no
<thomax> qurashi: sudo chmown yourligin:yourlogin -R /path/to/externalhd
<Jucato> but there are currently problems with the latest snapshot repository
<Jucato> the hassles of getting it installed is not worth it for the said reasons
<Erunno> Jucato: dbus in Ubuntu already matches the required version, I had to get a new cmake. Until I understand I'll follow the instructions to the letter.
<qurashi> thomax: will try
<eeos> Jucato ok thanks.
<rachid> bonjour tous le monde
<eeos> we are also having huge problems with eclipse installtion.
<Jucato> eeos: to be blunt, there is nothing users can do right now to help at this point
<lolo> bonjour
<Jucato> !fr | rachid
<ubotu> rachid: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<eeos> Jucato ok
<Jucato> Erunno: which part are you on now?
<Erunno> eeos: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Set_up_KDE_4_for_development
<rachid> comment faire je suis hyper novice
<Erunno> eeos: At your own risk, of course :-P
<qurashi> thomax: where you say yourlogin:yourlogin what does that mean?
<lolo> thankk for *-fr
<Erunno> Jucato: I was about to start compiling qt
<thomax> qurashi: your username
<eeos> Jucato thanks very interesting document
<eeos> Jucato do you know anything about running eclipse on kubuntu?
<thomax> qurashi: for me it would be sudo chown thomas:thomas -R /media/usbdisk
<Jucato> eeos: nope
<qurashi> oh ok
<Jucato> Erunno: er.. hold on.... let me review that page... something seems to be missing
<Jucato> eeos: the link Erunno gave is for compiling KDE 4...
<Erunno> Jucato: I'm currently reading http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/Unstable_Version and some of the recommended third party documents
<Jucato> aha! something does seem to be missing
<sc0tch> Any recommendations on ISO editing/creation tools in KDE?
<Erunno> Jucato: Care to share your insight with the mob ? ;-)
<eeos> Erunno sorry, thanks for the very interesting document
<Jucato> Erunno: wait, looking
<Erunno> Jucato: No problem, I'll go back to the SVN handbook in the meanwhile :)
<Jucato> Erunno: that page doesn't give instructions in setting up the environment variables..
<Erunno> Jucato: It does, there's a link to an bashrc with the necessary variables
<Jucato> oh?
* Jucato checks again
<qurashi> thomax: that stilld doesnt work
<Jucato> oh yeah
<qurashi> it says you cannot write to directories where you do not have write permission
<thomax> qurashi: is it formatted in ntfs?
<qurashi> yeah it is
<qurashi> i pulled it from a windows desktop
<thomax> qurashi: no ntfs support in linux ;)
<Jucato> Erunno: looks good. but if you were following it to the letter, why didn't you compile DBUS too? :D
<qurashi> so I can write to NTFS filesystem?
<qurashi> cant
<qurashi> I mean
<Jucato> not normally
<Jucato> quasan: ^^^
<qurashi> gaaah
<Erunno> Jucato: Because it said that D-Bus >= 0.93 is sufficient ;-)
<Jucato> !ntfs-3g | qurashi
<ubotu> qurashi: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<thomax> qurashi: atm not, but support is coming, I suggest formating to fat32 is compatible with win, linux and mac
<qurashi> I would format it, but I need the data
<thomax> copy it
<gemini82> Hello, so I want to change the theme of the KDE applications, how do i do that? I have Xubuntu. Whats the command to start the theme chooser..
<Jucato> Erunno: heh yeah, but that didn't get you the headers you needed :P
<qurashi> hmmm ntfs3g eh
<qurashi> ...looks interesting
<Erunno> Jucato: You learn something new everyday, heh ? :-P
<Jucato> !fuse | qurashi
<ubotu> qurashi: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<thomax> qurashi: atm its dangerous for your hd
<Jucato> qurashi: btw, ntfg-3g just released their first stable (1.0) a few days ago I think.
<thomax> Jucato: ah cool, didn't know that
<jack_> hi jucato, what do you use to send text messages from kubuntu? skype doesnt have this feature enabled
<qurashi> thanks guys
<eeos> does anyone know anything about running eclipse on kubuntu?
<TheInfinity> eean: here runs eclipse
<Jucato> jack_: if I knew the answer, I would have answered you when you asked for the nth time...
<eeos> we are having serious problems. it crashes any time you call for the documentation.
<TheInfinity> and ... which text messages jack_?
<Erunno> Bugger, what's up with make now ? Error message: -su: makeobj: command not found
<eeos> TheInfinity we have installed from repository, then updated some features (in particular the php ide)
<jack_> jucato sorry sometimes my connection breaks up
<ForgeAus> eeos just install it with adept
<ForgeAus> !eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 121 kB, installed size 412 kB
<eeos> TheInfinity any clue about the constant crashes when calling the help?
<jack_> TheInfinity: like from a mobile phone i mean
<ForgeAus> erm really 121kb? I think not
<eeos> ForgeAus tht is not the problem, the installtion is successfully done
<ForgeAus> oh ok you installed plugins that are problematic?
<eeos> ForgeAus the problem is it crashes when calling the help pages or any othe rdocumentation page.
<Erunno> Ah well, seems the PATH variable seems to be not working somewhere. Works when using the absolute path for make.
<eeos> ForgeAus only the php ide following the ubuntu documenttion (on the wiki)
<ForgeAus> eeos I don't know much how to recover from issues with eclipse plugins...
<eeos> ForgeAus thanks in any case! are you using the php ide?
<ForgeAus> I had many problems with them on WindowsXP, each time I had to make a new eclipse install
<ForgeAus> no
<eeos> ForgeAus ah!
<ForgeAus> only extended wtih aspectj and pydev
<ForgeAus> oh and CDT
<eeos> ForgeAus have you used extensively fo any project? what do you think of it? we are approaching it now.
<ForgeAus> extensively? no mostly just done some simple stuff, but what I did worked
<ForgeAus> I found it reasonably good
<ForgeAus> and the fact that its got a plugin to integrate open office into it I found impressive :)
<ForgeAus> 1 IDE many uses
<qurashi> oh man- still no joy with the USB drive
<qurashi> although I can now read and write to the windows directory on this computer
<qurashi> talk about unintended consequences
<thomax> qurashi: enable the removable device thing
<qurashi> i did that
<thomax> qurashi: with ntfs-config
<thomax> ah okay
<thomax> check /etc/fstab
<qurashi> huzzah
<qurashi> no need to check fstab
<qurashi> just unplug/plug several times
<qurashi> thanks thomax
<thomax> qurashi: no problem
<squall9900> dos anyone want to help a n00b
<thomax> squall9900: depends what the problem is
<[StingRay] > Hi all. I want to install upgrade cups to 1.2.8. As there is not deb package, did any of you manage to install if from source?
<squall9900> no sound
<tauri> hey i got a noob question too... how do i access my windows network?
<Goontz> samba
<[StingRay] > tauri smb://ip/share
<tauri> um
<thomax> squall9900: start kmix, and check in the user pannel in kconf wheter your user is in the sound group
<tauri> so if i wanted to access a computer on my network, i would type smb://192.168.1.***/* in the command?
<[StingRay] > Did somebody compile cups from source here?
<[StingRay] > tauri, yes
<squall9900> ok
<tauri> ok cool
<tauri> i just got kubuntu like... 3 hours ago
<tauri> and its my first linux system
<tauri> so i dont know it very well
<guiden> if I want flash, should I install swfdec?
<tauri> hmm it says there is no such file or directory...
<squall9900> i cant find kconf
<HymnToLife> ubotu, tell tauri about samba | tauri, see the private message from ubotu.
<[StingRay] > tauri, is the share oneword entry?
<Goontz> tauri: try smb://<name of network>/name of computer
<[StingRay] > tauri, can you ping the ip?
<tauri> i have no clue... ill try goontz's idea
<thomax> squall9900: kcontrol
<thomax> my bad
<guiden> gnash?
<tauri> lol i had to dload that samba thing
<Jucato> !flash | guiden
<ubotu> guiden: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<eilker> !kiba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eilker> !kiba-dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-dock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tauri> hmm... is there a program that will let me run windows games and programs?
<jsteinman> Hi, I'm new to ubuntu... can someone tell me where I can change the firewall settings?
<eilker> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<tauri> heh ubotu is a smart 1
<tauri> lol
<xBill> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<[StingRay] > !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<LeeJunFan> !firewall | jsteinman
<ubotu> jsteinman: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<jsteinman> THX
<guiden> I can't play google vide with konqueror
<guiden> video
<squall9900> no i dont think i am in the sound group
<LeeJunFan> jsteinman: the first rule of network security is to not run services you don't need. If you don't run any services that listen for connections from the internet then you don't need a firewall. Or if you only run the services that you want to be available to the internet.
<LeeJunFan> jsteinman: rule #2 keep your system up to date.
<Cugel> guiden: What version of Flash do you have.
<jsteinman> I have a firewall on my network already.... I need to turn it off on my system.
<guiden> I just installed gnash
<ForgeAus> erm gnash?
<ForgeAus> not sure if that was a good idea
<guiden> Gnash 0.7.2
<Jucato> guiden: FLash 9 is available
<ForgeAus> try uninstalling flash and then
<Cugel> Yes, I suggest you upgrade Flash.
<ForgeAus> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tauri> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<guiden> my I have amd64 edgy
<guiden> but
<ForgeAus> I heard people had problems because there isn't yet a 64-bit flash?
<tauri> what is the exact link to dload flash 9?
<LeeJunFan> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<ForgeAus> tauri its in adept not necessarily an exact link
<tauri> o ok
<ForgeAus> personally I don't actually know where the .deb is
<ForgeAus> (just include the backports repository if you don't already have it))
<Jucato> huh?
<tauri> im updating adept now
<Jucato> tauri: enable your -backports repository
<tauri> me is updating adept
<LeeJunFan> flash and 64 bit = chroot
<LeeJunFan> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Jucato> ok, after you is finished updating, install flashplugin-nonfree
<tauri> ok
<Jucato> !flash64 | guiden
<ubotu> guiden: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<tauri> ill try
<Jucato> tauri: if you already have it installed, it will be update
<Jucato> updated*
<tauri> ok well i just fresh installed about 3 hours ago
<tauri> i dont have anything
<tauri> so unless it comes with the install...
<ForgeAus> Jucato what exactly are minitools for Konqueror?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: I have absolutely no idea
<tauri> so wine can run windows games and applications?
<ForgeAus> tauri... some yes
<LeeJunFan> tauri: to some degree
<Cugel> tauri: yes, that is its purpose.
<tauri> o.O
<ForgeAus> !wine
<tauri> lots of different answers
<Cugel> But it won't run Office 2007 etc.
<LeeJunFan> tauri: it's hit/miss. Mostly miss. It does a lot better job with applications, games are much tougher.
<ForgeAus> #wineHq might have more info
<tauri> lol office 2007 sux
<Cugel> It runs many tools and games etc. There's a list.
<tauri> o wheres the list?
<waylandbill> tauri: don't expect DirectX 9 programs to run great. It's not that well implemented yet.
<tauri> ok...
<ForgeAus> I kinda like the ribbon idea in office 2007 but other than that I havn't seen anything that makes it worthwile
<Cugel> tauri: although I agree, moving from Office 2007 to OpenOffice 2.0 didn't exactly feel like upgrading. But Koffice is good, too.
<waylandbill> ForgeAus: ribbon idea?
<tauri> i just wanna play warcraft 3 and some other games...
<Cugel> tauri: that's the kind of game that should be runnable.
<tauri> well i dont really use office at all
<tauri> ok good
<ForgeAus> yeah they're calling their toolbars a "ribbon" now... its bascially integrated context sensitivity and the menu's into the toolbars...
<Cugel> Hey, the main repository for feisty has been frozen.
<tauri> will the games run ok?
<ForgeAus> (if I recall microsoft word for dos called their "toolbar" a ribbon too!
<waylandbill> moving from office to OO.o wasn't bad at all. Their help documents are quite extensive explaining many advanced topics.
<tauri> how do i see how much space i have left on my hdd?
<Cugel> tauri: df
<LeeJunFan> tauri: df -h
<waylandbill> df
<tauri> in the command thing?
<Cugel> At last a question that we know the answer to.
<LeeJunFan> tauri: yes
<waylandbill> yup
<tauri> ok 33gb left
<tauri> :D
<waylandbill> anyone who's used a word processor could easily make the switch though. I mean 90% of the time you use less than 10% of the features.
<ForgeAus> hehe unless your me who fishes out features... just to see what it can do
<waylandbill> :)
<ForgeAus> but I must admit not much joy with M$ in that department
<ForgeAus> since office 2000
<tauri> !soundblaster
<ubotu> soundblaster is If you need help with setting up your soundblaster card, then visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundcardsWithHardwareSynth
<tauri> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tauri> is there a list of drivers that work on kubuntu?
<LeeJunFan> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<manu_> hi
<manu_> i wanted to know if there is a program which can show me the bpm of mp3 files
<dromer> hi all, I'm trying to install this VJ-software called eve. the website and docs are all in spanish though (or something similar :#) but in the doc it says I have to cd to the .tar.gz  and run the ./install.sh script  how do I do this? because in the console I can't (cd to the .tar.gz)
<amsmith42> It sounds like you have to extract the .tar.gz into a folder first and then cd to that folder.
<dromer> ah .. right ;/
<_eMaX_> hi all
<_eMaX_> how can I specify that with automounted partitions (e.g. usb drives), I automatically have exec rights on that partition?
<amsmith42> I've got an easier one: How do I get out of 'view'?
<amsmith42> lol
<jack_> hi my microphone doesnt work, though all sounds are played properly, and the modules  snd_pcm_oss,,snd_mixer_oss come up with lsmod, the problem appears with skype, i have alsa and the oss
<waylandbill> jack_: does it work in other programs?
<jack_> waylandbill, was just about checkin, where could i record sound to test the mic?
<waylandbill> jack_: you may have to get something from apt to.
<waylandbill> I see there is a 'sound-recorder' available. that should do.
<_Johny> does someone know why my movies freeze for a second, then get back to play normally? The same movies play by the mplayer engine works fine and don't freeze. I'm using Kubuntu Edgy 6.10 with the default ati driver and 2.6.17-10 generic kernel.
<jack_> waylandbill, no it doesnt work with other programmes, i teste the sound recorder
<_Johny> and My graphic card is Radeon M 9700 256 RAM
<waylandbill> jack_: is it unmuted and mixed to a good level?
<waylandbill> jack_: the input tab of kmix should show you.
<jack_> in kmix the input capture is full on, and as device it says HDA Intel, like in the skype microphone settings waylandbill
<waylandbill> and the little mute led for it is "on"
<BluesKaj> howdy all :)
<Erunno> _Johny: I've no idea how to fix your problem, but as a workaround you could try switching to the mplayer engine in kaffeine.
* stdin wonders why OSX takes over 2 hours to install
<LeeJunFan> stdin: wow! that's insane.
<jack_> waylandbill, yes, first thing i made sure
<LeeJunFan> stdin: and I thought XP took a long time.
<BluesKaj> stdin:  running a mac ?
<_Johny> Erunno: ok, I'll try
<stdin> BluesKaj: god no, but I'm installing it in pearpc (mac emulator)
<stdin> LeeJunFan: it's almost 1/3 done, and 1hour 57mins to go :P
<stdin> I got curious about OSX, so I decided to take a look
<BluesKaj> stdin:  how does the cpu handle that ?
<stdin> BluesKaj: I would think that pearpc translates the mac cpu calls to intel ones
<BluesKaj> right
<stdin> may be a reason it's so slow atm
* LeeJunFan is getting sick of open ATI drivers in xorg7.2, hopes AMD releases a driver for 7.2 REAL sooon.
<Dr_willis> stdin,  ive 'seen' os-x vmware 'sessions/appliances/downloads' (but not legally)
<stdin> Dr_willis: is that the intel version tho?
<Dr_willis> stdin,  yea. :) for vmware it only does intel-cpu's dont it? never noticed if vmware can do ppc.
<Dr_willis> the fact that it worked.. impressed me.
<stdin> Dr_willis: yeah, only x86, but I'm using a OSX inatall DVD from a friend, and it's for mac architecture (ppc?)
<stdin> OSX installer running in PearPC on feisty -> http://img410.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shot17qs0.jpg
<Dr_willis> os-x the prettiest os i hate to use.. :)
<_Johny> Is there any way to verify whether the graphics drivers are installed properly?
<Dr_willis> play a game? :)
<_Johny> The game work but the screen freeze for a second with movies, games, screensavers
<_Johny> Nopw It used to happen when I used fglrx driver, now I've switched back to the ATI one, nothing changed though
<Dr_willis> what video card ya got?
<jack_> waylandbill?
<waylandbill> jack_: yeah. sorry. was compiling some stuff. If it's detected and not muted (and you have the correct line selected) you should be all set.
<waylandbill> does kmix show more than one input line?
<_Johny> Dr_willis: ATI Radeon M 9700 256 RAM
<jack_> what do you mean the correct line selected? waylanuted,dbill? it is detected and not muted
<waylandbill> jack_: mixer lines.
<jack_> waylandbill where do i find them?
<waylandbill> jack_: a sound card has multiple mixer lines. It could have mic, line in, cdrom, auxillary and that's all sound card dependent.
<Dr_willis> _Johny,  hmm that should work fine with the fglrx drivers. thats on a laptop? I got a 9700pro on my desktop that works fine with them.
<eeos> hi there.
<waylandbill> jack_: kmix's input tab. how many lines does it show? it should have a volume slider for each one.
<eeos> the sound from my sound card (hda) is broken, it jumps (ta-ta-ta-ta). Anyone experiencing the same problem?
<_Johny> Dr_willis: yes , its a laptop but I must've messed up something with the drivers, becouse it happens with ATI and "fglrx" driver. I'd like to delete all the video drivers, but for now don't know how to do that.
<jack_> waylandbill there is only one slider
<waylandbill> jack_: ok. then you got the right one. lol
<Dr_willis> _Johny,  theres not really 'deleting' the drivers.. editing the xorg.conf  just uses the other ones.. try a reboot.. :) ive seen the ati drivers get loaded and confused at times..  often editing the xorg.conf and reb ooting  kicked them in the head for me.
<waylandbill> jack_: even though there is only one, is there multiple jacks to plug the mic into the sound card? or is this a usb mic?
<_Johny> Dr_willis: do you mean deleting the "drivers" line in xorg.conf?
<jack_> waylandbill it is a built in microphone
<Dr_willis> _Johny,  you set the drivers line to use whatever driver you want.. delete it and X wont use any - and thus wont run.
<jack_> waylandbill in the laptop, so i really dont know about the jacks
<xBill> johny: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<waylandbill> jack_: ok. hmm. I've thought about just about everything I could outside hardware that would keep the mic from working.
<_Johny> xBill: Does it do the same as "Dr_willis" said?
<jack_> waylandbill, i have the newest alsa driver, but i did try out oss too
<xBill> Johny: you can manually specify the driver X should use (and some else things)
<_Johny> xBill: Ok, I'll try
<waylandbill> jack_: kmix has a switches tab as well. maybe one of those need to be turned on.
<busfahrer> Excuse me, what do I have to do in order to get stuff like i686-linux-pc-gnu-gcc etc? I want to use my Ubuntu system as a distcc workslave. :-)
<waylandbill> busfahrer: you grab build-essential and distcc yet?
<busfahrer> waylandbill: Nope, thats the stuff I'm looking for :-)
<jack_> waylandbill, i just have input and output, no switches
<waylandbill> jack_: it was worth a try.
<busfahrer> waylandbill: what now?
<meduxa> hi, all. Does anybody knows about the Conference it will take place in Sevilla? We want to participate showing mEDUXa Where is the URL of the event?, I don't find it
<waylandbill> busfahrer: I can tell you to apt-get those packages, but building a distcc server is a little more work than one can do on irc. :-)
<meduxa> and another question...is just an Ubuntu conf. or also a Kubuntu conf?
<jack_> waylandbill my guarddog blocks hotmail.co.uk at port 443, but if i allow this port and http it still doesnt work, all websites apart from that work fine, without guarddog it works fine too
<BluesKaj> meduxa:  try this site : http://linuxlookup.com/2007/feb/12/upcoming_ubuntu_events_may_and_july_2007
<waylandbill> jack_: it might be trying another port as well. maybe ssl port 995 or something.
<meduxa> BluesKaj: thanks
<waylandbill> jack_: you could try sniffing with wireshark or something.
<BluesKaj> meduxa:  just used google :)
<waylandbill> jack_: if you try sniffing, make sure it is with the firewall off of course.
<jack_> i do waylandbill thanks
<meduxa> BluesKaj: so do I, but couldn't find it, don't know why. Thanks again
<BluesKaj> np
<Erunno> Does anyone know to which package LibXml2 and LibXslt belong to ?
<stdin> !find libxml2
<ubotu> Found: libxml2, libxml2-dbg, libxml2-dev, libxml2-doc, libxml2-utils (and 1 others)
<stdin> !find libxslt
<ubotu> Found: libxslt1-dbg, libxslt1-dev, libxslt1.1, libxsltc-java, python-libxslt1 (and 3 others)
<stdin> check those out
<Erunno> stdin: Thanks, will do.
<Jucato> Erunno: clue. when configure complains of missing headers/libs, look for the -dev package for that missing part
<Erunno> Jucato: Okey. I'm slowly getting the hang of it ;-)
<Jucato> Erunno: and apt-cache search and grep will be your best friend
<Jucato> friends*
<stdin> apt-file is nice too
<jhutchins> Erunno: apt-file search LibXml2 Might give you more specific info.
<Erunno> Jucato: I'm already on friendly terms with aptitude.
<jhutchins> Erunno: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<waylandbill> :)
<Jucato> aptitude's search isn't as good as apt-cache's though
<waylandbill> it's easy to get on friendly terms with aptitude
<Jucato> or probably needs a few flags
<Jucato> stdin, jhutchins: might be good to tell him to install apt-file too :)
<stdin> ok, Erunno, install apt-file too :)
<Erunno> stdin: lol, will do :D
* Jucato wonders if they should tell Erunno what apt-file does....
<stdin> you can use "apt-file search filename" to find what package a file is in
<Erunno> Jucato: Erunno will read the manpage and consult google ;-)
<stdin> and "apt-file show package" to find what files are in a package
<Jucato> you can also do it online in packages.ubuntu.com
<stdin> also you can use apt:/ in konq :)
<Erunno> stdin: Hey, didn't know that ioslave.
<jhutchins> The question is far more often "what package provides" than "what package has this in it's name".  The redundancy of the latter results is not terribly useful.
<cox377> whats the best media player to use when streaming music over a network?
* Jucato hits the sack
<Erunno> Apropos, a little off-topic but does anyone know what the backports repository is good ? Can't be for actual backports of applications, it's almost empty.
<Erunno> Jucato: Goodnight and thanks for the help ! :))
<Jucato> what help?
<Jucato> Erunno: what is empty?
<waylandbill> Erunno: backports allows newer software than what was written for the distro to be installed.
<visit0r> why I cannot add other than Samba printers on Add printer wizard on Feisty?
<Erunno> waylandbill: I know, It just seems a little bit underused these days :-P
<waylandbill> :)
<Jucato> Erunno: you can only get Flash 9 and Java 6 from -backports
<jhutchins> visit0r: Feisty is available so you can find problems like this and report them so they can be fixed.  It is not expected to actually work.
<waylandbill> if you were on dapper or something, you'll probably see more backports
<Jucato> visit0r: try asking in #ubuntu+1
<Jucato> waylandbill: probably, but not always, given Dapper's LTS nature
<jhutchins> visit0r: However, problems with adding printers are pretty well known through Edgy, so it may be the same thing.
<jhutchins> visit0r: Check this and see if it helps: 	http://tinyurl.com/3csnpd
<visit0r> thanks
<jhutchins> I don't think anybody's actually tried to figure out what the problem is with adding pritners through System Settings, most just go directly to cups, encounter and fix the admin problem there, and move on.
<visit0r> nice
<waylandbill> Erunno, Jucato: looking at the aptitude manual you can see that the search is as effective as apt-cache when you use the regexp interface. Like ~d(term) will do descriptions like apt-cache does.
<Jucato> waylandbill: it must be ~d(term)? not ~term?
<jhutchins> Since, once you've done that, you don't need to add a printer any more, I know I never went back to see if the System Settings thing was fixed.
<waylandbill> Jucato: that's what the docs say
<coreymon77> jhutchins: oaky, so about my card
<waylandbill> I think ~term filters out matches
<jhutchins> Aieeee!
<BluesKaj> jhutchins:  cups is quite straightforward once you figure out the meanings of the settings in the setup wizard :)
<coreymon77> jhutchins: how do we find out which driver it is using
* jhutchins runs of to make coffee.
<coreymon77> wait
<coreymon77> who is having printer problems
<visit0r> I am
<visit0r> just filed a bug report
<Jucato> waylandbill: seems like you're correct, though I can't see where you got the ~d part from the man page
<visit0r> coreymon77: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-systemsettings/+bug/88671
<athlon> Is it feasible to try upgrading from Dapper to Feisty ?
<stdin> athlon: no, you'll have to go: Dapper -> Edgy -> Feisty
<Jucato> athlon: afaik, no. you have to go through Edgy
<athlon> kay, thanks
<Erunno> Can anyone explain me the error make gives: -su: makeobj: command not found ?
<stdin> athlon: and remember, Feisty is still Alpha, so is unstable
<Jucato> Erunno: what command are you using?
<Erunno> Jucato: make
<Jucato> hm...
<coreymon77> Erunno: use sudo not su
<BluesKaj> hmmm... I hope they solve the network printer problem before fiesty is launched ...have mine working fine now after a month of struggle to get it working
<Jucato> actually, don't use sudo either
<Jucato> "make" only
<BluesKaj> in edgy
<Mena_> What is the menu.lst What is the use of it ?
<coreymon77> BluesKaj: for me the network printer was easy, i just put in tis ip adress, and it works
<stdin> Mena_: it's the config file for grub
<Erunno> coreymon77: I use neither su nor sudo, I just switched to my development account with su - (loginshell)
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> hm.
<thomax> Mena_: it's your grub menu
<Erunno> That is, I switched to the devel user a couple of hours ago.
<Mena_> stdin, so after renisalling xp i can edit it to enabel log to it .....Bec i realy want not to remove kubuntu 6.10 until next realese
<warja> hola
<Jucato> Erunno: try to install makeobj?
<stdin> Erunno: from the package kdesdk-scripts
<thomax> Mena_: you have to reinstall grub
<Jucato> stdin: let me guess? apt-file?
<Mena_> thomax, realy :) how ???
<stdin> Mena_: if you install XP after, then you'll need to reinstall grub
<stdin> Jucato: yeah :)
<stdin> !grub | Mena_
<coreymon77> Mena_: use a livecd
<ubotu> Mena_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jucato> stdin: packages.ubuntu.com :)
* waylandbill decided to install apt-file and is
<coreymon77> you can use it to restore grub
<Mena_> coremon77, ok
<stdin> Jucato: apt:/fsearch?makeobj :P
<jhutchins> coreymon77: Did we determine if it worked running from the live CD?
<coreymon77> jhutchins: who, me?
<Jucato> stdin: no. because that only uses dpkg -S afaik
<coreymon77> jhutchins: you mean my sound?
<jhutchins> coreymon77: Yes.
<coreymon77> jhutchins: no, it didnt
<jhutchins> Do you have a lot of free disk space?
<stdin> Jucato: yeah, but I knew I had it installed, so I could do that, because apt-file takes forever :P
<Jucato> stdin: heh
<Jucato> I had it installed after all :)
<coreymon77> jhutchins: me?
<jhutchins> stdin: It's searching through the contents of like 20,000 packages.
<stdin> Jucato: or you can do: /msg ubotu find makeobj
<stdin> saves my CPU then :P
<Jucato> stdin: I don't trust ubotu's intelligence that much
<coreymon77> jhutchins: you said something before about finding out what driver my card is using, and what driver it should be using
<stdin> Jucato: well, neither do I, but it's not too bad most of the time
<coreymon77> jhutchins: how do i check these things
<jhutchins> df
<Jucato> stdin: and I can't seem to remember !find = packages vs. !search = factoids...
<Jucato> I always mix them up
<coreymon77> jhutchins: how do i find out what driver it is currently using at this moment?
<patriciacaba> jucato: what is your name? my name is stdin:)
<Jucato> O.o
<jhutchins> coreymon77: lsmod
<Erunno> Jucato, stdin: Okey, the script did it. ThanksI'll probably spend the next weeks with reading docs and manpages to learn the tools.
<patriciacaba> jucato: je je
* Jucato really goes to sleep now
<Mena_> stdin, if i insatlled xp on the same part do i need also to reninstall grub.. or xp will log on without boot menu
<patriciacaba> Jucato: spiking with my ok?
<thomax> xp will logon automatically
<Jucato> huh?
<Mena_> thomax, ok
<thomax> Mena_: but you wont be able to access linux again
<patriciacaba> mena: I like the dog; je je
<thomax> Mena_: you need to reinstall grub for that
<stdin> Mena_: when you install xp, it writes over grub, so you need to reinstall it from the live/Desktop install cd
<Mena_> thomax, stdin, ok
<thomax> Mena_: ^^
<Mena_> thomax, ^_^
<patriciacaba> stdin: jucato: mena:thomax: etc...: prostitutes
<patriciacaba> je je
<thomax> patriciacaba: go uck yourself
<thomax> fuck *
<Jucato> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<thomax> he started it :p
<stdin> patriciacaba: bored? then go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Jucato> patriciacaba: stop spamming nonsense
<patriciacaba> jeje thank you
<patriciacaba> 
<patriciacaba> 
<patriciacaba> 
<patriciacaba> 
<patriciacaba> 
<patriciacaba> 
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<patriciacaba> 
<patriciacaba> 
<patriciacaba> 
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@58.Red-80-24-33.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by Jucato
<thomax> thank you
<stdin> heh
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
* Jucato sighs
<BluesKaj> some ppl don't get enuff attention , I guess
<stdin> Jucato lives to flex his super cow powers every now and then :P
<waylandbill> :)
<Jucato> it's the 2nd night in a row...
<Jucato> quite annoying
<Jucato> (night time here)
<BluesKaj> where Jucato ?
<Jucato> philippines
<raoul_> svp j'ai besoin d'aide
<BluesKaj> ok ...
<thomax> bright daylight here in belguim
<thomax> en englais svp
<BluesKaj> !fr | raoul_
<ubotu> raoul_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<BluesKaj> morning here in Ontario Canada
<jhutchins> Here in Kansas City as well.
* jhutchins goes back to the kitchen for the finished coffee.
* Jucato waves goodnight
<Jucato> behave people :P
<thomax> nighty night :p
* stdin waves good afternoon to Jucato 
<Jucato> heh
<Mena_> stdin, is there a location i must install gurb in or replace it  with the one i have
<thomax> mbr
<Mena_> ot thomax
<Erunno> Night !
<Mena_> or*
<waylandbill> take it easy
<thomax> master boot record ;)
<Mena_> thomax, ok
<thomax> Mena_: grub installation asks you where to install, select master boot record mbr
<stdin> Mena_: just follow the guide here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Mena_> thomax, ok stdin, ok
<Mena_> stdin, i am there
<Mena_> okay friends thanks
<Mena_> bye
<thomax> np
<thomax> bb
<Ace2016> anyone have a guide for getting xgl from cvs and compiling?
<stdin> Ace2016: closest thing I can find is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=116371
<Ace2016> stdin: thanks
<stdin> np
<CShadowRun> hey guys, i downloaded a ubuntu cd and decided i wanted to try kubuntu, so i installed it (from the command line) so now i have ubuntu, and kubuntu. But my XGL Boots into ubuntu
<CShadowRun> how do i change my XGL To boot into kubuntu instead of ubuntu?
<thomax> install it in kubunty? i dunno
<stdin> CShadowRun: change /usr/bin/startxgl.sh to say "exec startkde" instead of "dbus-launch --exit-with-session gnome-session"
<CShadowRun> ok thanks
<CANARION> HOLAAA A TODOS A NEW KUBUNTU USUARIO...
<CANARION> alguien que paliquee...
<CANARION> olaaaa
<CANARION> alguien por ahi de canarias
<CANARION> ???
<n8k99> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<BluesKaj> !es
<CANARION> graciassss
<Milardovich> hi
<CANARION> hi hi
<Milardovich> oh i must go, see you soon
<Milardovich> http://www.eco22.com/ranking/index.php?id=492
<filthpig> Hi
<filthpig> I have some wierd error when I try to run firefox
<filthpig> (firefox-bin:11188): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<filthpig> I've tried installing from source, apt, version 1 and 2
<filthpig> but it still gives this
<tauri> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tauri> um...
<waylandbill> filthpig: is it saying display :0 ?
<thomax> filthpig: is your gtk+ correctly installed
<thomax> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<waylandbill> you would assume if it compiled from source, that the libraries were there.
<tauri> whats that program to connect to windows network?
<filthpig> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<filthpig> Xlib: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key
<filthpig> (firefox-bin:11188): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<filthpig> that is what I get
<waylandbill> nothing after display:  ?
<stdin> filthpig: how are you running it? from konsole? or from another term, eg a tty?
<waylandbill> oh. I see n/m
<filthpig> When I try running it from the "k-menu" it just loads and disappears
<waylandbill> the server rejected the connection.
<jhutchins> filthpig: What release are you running?  Are you running beryl?  Do you have third-party video card drivers?
<filthpig> when I try to run "firefox" from konsole, I'm just returned to the command line
<jhutchins> filthpig: Haev you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<jhutchins> filthpig: Have you looked here?
<filthpig> jhutchins: 6.10, beryl yes (but I had that problem before installing beryl) and drivers are the latest nvidia prop
<jhutchins> !fixres | filthpig
<ubotu> filthpig: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<filthpig> jhutchins: reconfigure, yes
<jhutchins> filthpig: beryl + nvidia explains your problem adequately.
<filthpig> jhutchins: had the same problem without them :/
<tauri> what is the program called that lets linux connect to a windows network?
<Mena> what is zudeo is this azureuz
<filthpig> besides, shouldn't such a problem be a realtively easy fix?
<filthpig> tauri: you can use samba, I guess. Don't know how to use it myself, never needed to
<tauri> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<stdin> Mena: you mean azureus?
<tauri> @wine
<tauri> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Mena> yes
<filthpig> Mena: you can get azureus for linux
<filthpig> !azureus
<Mena> stdin, but i went to the home oage and found zudro
<waylandbill> tauri: konqueror can browse windows networks.
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<Mena> zudeo*
<tauri> rly?
<tauri> how?
<waylandbill> look at remote:/
<tauri> um... huh?
<crystufer2000> yo
<tauri> linux noob here
<waylandbill> open konqueror and tell it to go to "remote:/"
<stdin> Mena: what home page did you go to?
<tauri> heh thx
<tauri> works
<waylandbill> of course it does. :-D
<tauri> yeah
<tauri> lol
<tauri> how do i get wine?
<waylandbill> sudo aptitude install wine
<waylandbill> or apt-get
<tauri> eh?
<Mena> stdin, here you are  http://www.zudeo.com/az-web/app
<waylandbill> or adept
<Mena> stdin, i open it from azures
<waylandbill> make sure you have !universe enabled
<Mena> stdin, from the about
<waylandbill> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<tauri> ok
<mom> hi
<tauri> reading tutorial
<stdin> Mena: ahh, seems to be some video search thing
<tauri> eh... linux is hard to get used to lol
<[EG] Tauri> ahh... thats better
<[EG] Tauri> not naked...
<Mena> stdin, no i jsut read a lot of this http://azureuswiki.com/index.php/Azureus_2_and_Zudeo#Introduction
<Mena> stdin, its same as azures but difrrent in some things
<[EG] Tauri> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Mena> stdin, maybe say new look ^_^
<jhutchins> It should be noted that the "remote:/" protocol requires the appropriate networking layer to be installed, lisa, zeroconf, or samba.
<[EG] Tauri> ok well i have samba
<stdin> Mena: ahh
<waylandbill> jhutchins: correct.
<skywalker> http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html
<jhutchins> [EG] Tauri: In that case, using "smb:/" in konq would be more direct.
<[EG] Tauri> ok well i got it working
<[EG] Tauri> :D
<Mena> stdin, do you knwo what is this for (GRE) in firefox
<stdin> Mena: gre? nope
<Mena> stdin, 
<Mena> ok
<[EG] Tauri> what are some cool files for linux?
<skywalker> can I use samba to view my windows system shared folders?
<skywalker> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<BluesKaj> !smb4k
<ubotu> smb4k: A Samba (SMB) share advanced browser for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.1-1 (edgy), package size 1176 kB, installed size 2984 kB
<waylandbill> [EG] Tauri: all files owned by my UID are cool. :-P
<[EG] Tauri> lol
<CShadowRun> hm, im looking on kde-look.org for some nice themes and i found one thats type "Theme/Style for KDE 3.2 +" and looks nice but i dunno how to install it
<CShadowRun> and the only option for a download is "Fedora Download"
<CShadowRun> but, in the screenshots it shows it running on KDE... :S
<CShadowRun> i tried importing it with the appearance thing, but i can't because its the wrong file type
<eeos> is there a way to laucnh a process in a shell, and limit the resources the process can use (memory and processor)?
<slow-motion> hallo
<Tr4sK> Hi all
<Mena> Hi
<Mena> ShadowRun, usaualy you extract the file
<Mena> ShadowRun, and then you will find instruction on it
<CShadowRun> [Mena-> its a .kth file, how do i extract it?
<[EG] Tauri> how do i make my desktop icons smaller?
<Mena> ShadowRun, if it was its for the thememanager
<CShadowRun> (like what tool do i use to extract it, i can go find it and read the tutorial)
<CShadowRun> ok hmm
<Mena> ShadowRun, and some of them dont work
<Mena> ShadowRun, i treid befor
<jose__> hello
<Mena> ShadowRun, you can add a comment and tell the owner of it
<skywalker> !disable
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about disable - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CShadowRun> aww man
<skywalker> !file sharing
<ubotu> file: Determines file type using "magic" numbers. In component main, is standard. Version 4.17-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 30 kB, installed size 100 kB
<jose__> who can run limewire or frostwire?
<CShadowRun> lol i cant even find the theme manager
<skarface> frostwire runs but it's kind of quirky
<eeos> is there a way to laucnh a process in a shell, and limit the resources the process can use (memory and processor) o kubuntu 6.10?
<Mena> ShadowRun, from kontrol center
<Mena> ShadowRun, and the thememanager
<stdin> [EG] Tauri: System Settings -> Appearance -> Icons Advanced tab
<skywalker> !system settings
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about system settings - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[EG] Tauri> k thx
<skywalker> !microsoft is a virus
<skarface> !stop
<[EG] Tauri> lol
<ubotu> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<Mena> ShadowRun, press alt+f2 and then kcontrol
<stdin> !botabuse | skywalker
<ubotu> skywalker: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Mena> ShadowRun, if needed
<CShadowRun> [Mena-> thanks :D
<Mena> ShadowRun, you are welcome :)
<zyth> How do I uninstall the gnome desktop if I've installed kubuntu-desktop ?
<skarface> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<zyth> that doesnt remove all of gnome
<zyth> only the metapackage itself
<skarface> autoremove will do the rest
<bxnp> no it wont
<Mena> zyth, if the livecd was ubuntu i dont think so
<skarface> okay, it won't. somehow it does on my machines.
<zyth> so I have to reinstall my entire OS with a kubuntu livecd to get rid of gnome? :S
<Mena> zyth, but if kubuntu it will remove all gnome desktop
<zyth> I installed from a gnome livecd
<zyth> decided to switch
<zyth> want gnome gone.
<Mena> zyth, yes as i guess if you wont a full kubuntu system
<zyth> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<zyth> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 45.1kB will be freed.
<skarface> remove the metapackage, autoremove, there may be some other stuff to take out like gdm...
<skarface> works for me
<waylandbill> !cleankde
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cleankde - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zyth> autoremove has nothing
<zyth> argh... how annoying.
<skarface> after you remove ubuntu-desktop there's no autoremove?
<zyth> skarface: correct
<Mena> zyth,for clean install i recommend kubnutu livecd
<waylandbill> there is a way to do it stored in the bot
<Mena> zyth, as i guess
<skarface> well start removing gnome packages and autoremove
<waylandbill> I have to remember the word to use. :-)
<zyth> Mena: I kinda wanted to avoid having to reinstall.
<zyth> waylandbill: lol ok
<Mena> zyth, ok i was befor
<Mena> heheh
<Mena> i also started with ubuntu
<stdin> zyth: what about "sudo apt-get autoremove ubuntu-desktop" ? dose that work?
<bxnp> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<bxnp> this is for edgy
<bxnp> and there is allso something for dapper
<waylandbill> PureKde. that's it
<waylandbill> :)
<zyth> thanks bxnp :)
<atidem> hi
<zyth> one other question.  How do I make Konversation put my channel list in tabs at the bottom of the window ala xchat?
<bxnp> go to preferences
<bxnp> i guess
<bxnp> i dont use konversation i am on irssi
<zyth> got it
<zyth> yay
<bxnp> cool zyth
<zyth> and gnome is uninstalling.  Hooray
<zyth> hehe thanks :)
<bxnp> np
<bxnp> everybody helps eachother ")
<muh-die-kuh> hi
<muh-die-kuh> i just got a ipod video, plugged it into my ubuntu box, and - nothing happend ;-) not even dmesg said somethin about it... do i need special kernel modules for these new ipods?
<[EG] Tauri> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<posingaspopular> muh-die-kuh: can you use gtkpod?
<posingaspopular> or it not seeing the hardware?
<malik_> hi every one.............whats the difference between libxine n xine-lib?
<malik_> i have libxine 1.1.2 but the xine website says that xine-lib 1.1.4 has already been released
<muh-die-kuh> posingaspopular: didnt try it yet, mom... but i guess, it wont see it, if therese even no notice in dmesg
<posingaspopular> muh-die-kuh: brb
<muh-die-kuh> k#
<masta> need kubu ntu samba help, can browse internet but workgroup times out.... How do I fix this???
<atx> yup
<Mena> this is for tar.biz2 tar -xjvf kbfx-0.4.9.3-20070225.tar.bz2
<Mena> right
<atx> I have kubuntu 6.06 and... well, I have wine 0.9.31 and I try launching jedi academy, the game lags alot
<atx> what can I do ?
<Mena> tar.bz2
<Mena> Sorry nevermind
<Mena> :)
<muh-die-kuh> posingaspopular: nothin in gtkpod. this seems to be a ubuntu problem - it works on my thinkpad running gentoo
<malik_> can any one tellme whats is the difference between libxinne1 v 1.1.2 and xine-lib 1.1.4?
<Dragon^Masta> netwok catasterfy need help
<Mena> any one knwo the command to extract compersed files
<Mena> s
<corigo> Any idea how to install Microsoft Core Fonts. When I try from a terminal it says the package isn't there and Adept won't allow me to select if for download
<soulrider> hello
<Mena> corigo, you mean you cant find it on adept
<[EG] Tauri> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<corigo> No, it's listed, but it is greyed out and I can't select it
<waylandbill> Mena: what sort of compressed file?
<soulrider> Hey, amarok wont start for me. When i open it via CLI i gte this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7954/
<gioacchino> hello I have a problem with ASCII code
<Mena> waylandbill , i need for all to nte them
<Mena> note*
<Mena> corigo, try thi son terminal
<Mena> corigo, i dont knwo if it was help but try apt-get check
<waylandbill> Mena: you want to extract a compressed file. What kind of compressed file? tar.gz?
<gioacchino> hello I have a problem with ASCII code when ai write alt+X ( for X=number ASCII ) it not write anything
<Mena> waylandbill, yes and the other kinds
<Mena> waylandbill, i need the command for them
<Mena> commands*
<arriesp> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<waylandbill> Mena: you can use Ark. The CLI has a different command depending on the type of file it is
<Mena> waylandbill, i know
<Mena> waylandbill, i know
<gioacchino> please help me
<gioacchino> hello I have a problem with ASCII code when ai write alt+X ( for X=number ASCII ) it not write anything
<gioacchino> !ASCII
<Mena> waylandbill, sorry for that dople
<ubotu> ascii: interactive ASCII name and synonym chart. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8-3 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 72 kB
<waylandbill> Mena: tar.gz is tar zxf myfile.tar.gz
<Mena> waylandbill, ok
<waylandbill> the man page is quite helpful for that.
<SlackRat> soulrider: you got gnome and kde ?
<Mena> waylandbill, ok
<Mena> waylandbill, thanks
<Mena> waylandbill, :)
<corigo> nothing
<Mena> corigo, okay
<Mena> corigo, do this may help from options
<Mena> corigo, apt-get
<Mena> corigo, will open many options may help you
<zblach> anyone here have experience with irkick?
<corigo> I see the options, and have been through this list, but don't see how it will help me get the msttc files
<gioacchino> !ASCII
<ubotu> ascii: interactive ASCII name and synonym chart. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8-3 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 72 kB
<soulrider> SlackRat: i got KDE, im asking in the amarok channel right now
<SlackRat> it looks like it was installed under gnome, then kde was added and its getty snitty about having to run gnome libs
<Mena> corigo, hmmmmm
<Mena> corigo, i dont have much infor maybe some one would help
<CShadowRun> if anyone knows what the theme is in this video, can you tell me please? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYgV2GlsufI&mode=related&search= :D
<CShadowRun> been looking for it for a while now, and i can only find themes similar (generally there scrollbars are black on black background which makes it horrible) :P
<Mena> corigo, if you cant find any help but i recommned to know how to solve this go here and download the fonts and install it from action with right click http://thelinuxbox.org/?page_id=3
<Betrayer> hi
<Mena> corigo, also if you need fonts go here www.kde-look.org
<corigo> Mena, thanks, downloading fonts now  from Debian
<Mena> corigo, ok
<Betrayer> i am try to use m wireless card wmp54g but i dont no what version i have
<Betrayer> how i can see the verision?
<corigo> The fonts are a dependency for PrinceXML, which I'm hoping is a good distribution because OOo just isn't cutting it
<SlackRat> OO spellchecker seems broken these days
<waylandbill> Betrayer: pcmcia?
<Betrayer> pci
<Betrayer> desktop pc
<Mena> ShadowRun, if you need somrthing similar to hsi go to this one http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=51302
<Mena> some*
<Mena> this*
<pctwo> hi'
<waylandbill> Betrayer: it should say on the card or will have a serial number that you can enter at linksys website.
<Betrayer> i will look in site
<corigo> Ok, so install the dependencies, then I install the app, but where is the app?
<Mena> corigo, you mean the fonts
<Dragon^Masta> Need help with Network Issue using samba, getting timeout on server workgroup but there up!
<Mena> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Mena> didnt help :)
<Dragon^Masta> they network my linux pc only one cannot conect to workgroup
<Dragon^Masta> I know samba
<Dragon^Masta> I having a networking issue with timeouts
<Mena> okay :)
<Dragon^Masta> my iptable not blocking it
<Dragon^Masta> WHy suddenly is my workgroup timing out?
<Dragon^Masta> went through all the settings nothing seems wrong
<Betrayer> when i made register my card they send me a mail for confirm and at mail say <Model #WMP54G?
<Betrayer> but i need the version
<corigo> No, the fonts are the dependency, after the fonts I install the Prince.deb but now how do I launch it? (I never thought I'd say this, but how I miss MS)
<Fogge> Is there a keyboard shortcut for cycling tabs in Konversation?
<Dragon^Masta> we all need a virgin :P
<house> does any body know of an image grabbing software for linux?
<posingaspopular> house: image... grabbing...
<posingaspopular> ?
* Dragon^Masta B lsaps Everyone in channel with a unabridged linux manual
<house> to grab stills from a movie
<Dragon^Masta> so you need a video editor
<house> and organize into a single jpg
<Mena> house, you can use vlc to take snap from a movie while wacthimg it
<house> I suppose so
<shakur> por favor, alguien puede decirme cual es el canal kubuntu en espanhol?
<house> can i set it to take multiple shots?
<Dragon^Masta> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Mena> house, and to edit the sanp (image) use gimp
<Betrayer> can the wireless work without ndiswrapper ?
<Mena> house, sudo apt-get install gimp
<shakur> thanks!!!!!!!
<shakur> c ya
<Mena> house, dont knwo
<Mena> house, but there is
<Mena> house, avidemux
<Dragon^Masta> STILL need help networking says timeout when accessing another pc or even my own, what would cause that!!!
<Mena> house, install it its a video editor as Dragon^Masta, said you nedd a vido editro
<Mena> editor
<Dragon^Masta> I hate ppl
<Mena> Dragon^Masta, some times there is knwo help and some tine yes
<Mena> Dragon^Masta, its about timming
<Mena> heheh :)
<house> thanks
<Dragon^Masta> wel I need to fix this without re-installing, takes 2 hours to re-d/l the database from anotehr pc
<Mena> You are Welcome :0
<jermain> hi everyone
<Mena> hi
<jermain> :)
<Mena> :)
<jermain> hey mena, do you happen to know how i can watch divx on linux?
<Mena> jermain, use mplayer
<Mena> or vlc
<jermain> oh thank you ^^
* jermain give Mena a cookie
<jermain> *gives even
<Mena> jermain, heheh :)
<corigo> I see, it is a tool only, no GUI... too bad...
<house> I need something like this http://web.telia.com/~u11125889/ but for linux
<Mena> jermain, and also install kmplayer for simply window and uses mplayer engine and xine
<corigo> Ok, next question... anyone know how to install a proper Vietnamese keyboard driver?
<jermain> Mena: thanks, I'll get right on it :)
<Mena> :)
<jermain> i love this irc channel, everyone here is always willing to help :)
<Dragon^Masta> fawk this then :^\ NOBODY willing to help me
<Fogge> lol
<jermain> ^^
<Mena> heheheheh
<jermain> i need to rephrase
<jermain> everyone is always willing to help ME
<Mena> mee too some when need help dont get
<jermain> which is actually the only thing that counts
<jermain> :p
<Mena> depends in timming
<Mena> on*
<Mena> house, i dont knwo try with gimp
<Mena> house, heheh
<Mena> house, make a new and add the images and edit as you want :)
<jermain> Gimp = teh <3
<ubuntu> I installed Windows on a partition on my hdd, and like always it rewrites the MBR to suit it\s needs. Is it possible to reinstall Grub to MBR without installing Kubuntu from scratch? And are someone willing to run me through it?
<akrus> hm, why KNetworkManager is so buggy? :(
<jermain> Gajin, nihongo dekimasu?
<`GaiJin`> not japanese... so sorry...
<jermain> :p
<jermain> same here
<akrus> hm
<jermain> just learning
<jermain> ;)
<akrus> jermain: oh, could you tell me how to tell 'how are you?' ? :)
<`GaiJin`> from where__
<akrus> and 'i'm ok'
<jermain> akrus: i havent gotten past the chapter of introducing myself :p
<omar> anyone have experience with getting fglrx working correctly?
<coreymon77> !tell ubuntu about grub
<akrus> jermain: :)
<jermain> me,.. man. you,.. akrus
<jermain> *points*
<akrus> jermain: nihongo dekimasu <-- what's this? :3
<jermain> can you speak japanese?
<akrus> i don't :)
<coreymon77> `GaiJin`: !grub
<jermain> i mean thats what it meant
<akrus> just some phrases from anime :)
<corigo> hai
<SlackRat> you can reinstall grub, tho ive never done it after windows with a nix on my box already
<jermain> hehe thats how i started ^^
<SlackRat> check man grub
<jermain> but i fell in love with a japanese girl
<akrus> jermain: i wanna start learning it seriously
<coreymon77> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<akrus> jermain: hm, where are you from? :)
<jermain> and promised i could speak \jap next time i went to japan to see her
<jermain> the netherlands
<jermain> :p
<jermain> you?
<akrus> Russia :)
<akrus> it's really far from you hehe :)
<jermain> cool
<jermain> hehe
<jermain> all i know is da and njet
<akrus> as well as Japan :)
<jermain> :p
<akrus> :D
<jermain> japan is too far :(
<akrus> I have a friend from Netherlangs
<akrus> ds*
<jermain> oh cool ^^
<akrus> not a friend
<akrus> but a colleague :D
<jermain> ahh icic
<smoze_> hello again
<jermain> :)
<jermain> hi smoze
<smoze_> has anyone encountered a problem with background images?
<jermain> you mean on your desktop?
<smoze_> yeah
<smoze_> it wont change...
<jermain> nope, but i have a fresh install though
<jermain> hmm
<jermain> *pretends to be knowledgable*
<smoze_> :D
<jermain> i will need to think that over
<jermain> -,-
<akrus> hm, ActiveSync not working in VirtualBox
<akrus> :(
<akrus> vmware is laggy T_T
<jermain> i will answer you properly when you bring me a hawaian shark teeth, an eye of an albino grashopper and a a pinky of a windows admin
<akrus> synce not working with my PocketPC T____T
<jermain> then you are worthy of my help
<jermain> *rubs long grey beard*
<yotux> how can enable power sving feature for a notebook
<smoze_> jermain: i just happenes to have all those things in my back pocket... where do u want them?
<akrus> yotux: right click on battery icon
<akrus> or left click, don't remember
<akrus> by default it's 'optimal'
<akrus> at least it's in 7.04
<jermain> on top of the kilimanjaro >,>
<jermain> within the next 20 minutes
<smoze_> k, i just tell scotty to beam them there
<jermain> ><
<jermain> thy answer will now come young rashopper
<yotux> I'm using fiesty
<akrus> yotux: then this way will be for you :)
<akrus> by the way
<jermain> *disconnects*
<akrus> someone knows how to make KNetworkManager recognize second adapter? :(
<yotux> does hibernate work yet?
<akrus> yotux: no idea, Suspend working ok
<Voker57> how can i change with which app to open some type of file if checkbox "remember file type assotiation" is locked?
<akrus> :)
<jermain> okay im gonna be the blind trying to help the deaf
<akrus> yotux: Hibernate never worked for me xD
<jermain> smoze: where do you change your background?
<jermain> at the configure desktop screen?
<smoze_> there and via system settings
<jermain> so you have no background at all
<jermain> or does your current one not move?
<jermain> *move = change
<smoze_> it wont change
<jermain> and if you change the directory the the original background is in?
<smoze_> it turns blue
<jermain> i dont have answers by the way, but this way its more specific
<smoze_> any clue where does kde place config files?
<jermain> hmm not really, ill try to find out
<jermain> should be in your home directory
<jermain> one of the hidden files
<Voker57> smoze_: /home/user/.kde/
<Voker57> user is your user
<jermain> voker57 i was just about to say that
<jermain> >,>
<Voker57> tooo slow :)
<smoze_> ok
<jermain> haha
<jermain> fine i wont share my infinite knowledge anymore
<corigo> If anybody needs a proper Vietnamese keyboard driver try this one: http://www.unikey.org/linux.php
<jermain> ;)
<yotux> cpu is there something specail that need to be done to enable cpu freq
* <Voker57!n=kvirc@last.fm/user/Voker57>  requested unknown ctcp AVATAR  from #kubuntu
<tauri> how do i remove a password from an account?
<camo> hi
<tauri> !password
<ubotu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Voker57> tauri: autologin?
<camo> anyone that uses beryl?
<tauri> well... i just want to remove the password on my account
<tauri> is ther a way?
<Voker57> remove? Why do you need this?
<tauri> cause i dont want a password?
<Voker57> blah
<Voker57> do you want to get hacked?
<khaije1> tauri: type 'man passwd' to see for sure, i can't remember exactly
<tauri> lol
<jermain|afk> may i have your ip  please?
<tauri> sure
<tauri> 127.0.0.1
<smoze_> camo: i used it
<tauri> have fun
<jermain|afk> yes!
<tauri> anyway
<tauri> how do i remove the password?
<jermain|afk> does sudo RM / on 127.0.0. bwahahahaha
<Voker57> tauri is 70.65.133.90 :)
<tauri> ...
<Betrayer> how i can see what kernel used?
<Voker57> Betrayer: uname -r
<khaije1> camo: i used to use it, the broken virtual desktop support started to get to me
<tauri> how... do... i... remove... password?
<Voker57> tauri: you'd better setup autologin
<Betrayer> tnx
<SlackRat> tauri, kill off the script kiddies first
<tauri> how?
<Voker57> tauri: system settings...
<tico_> can I have the help of a kubuntu guro?
<Voker57> login manager then
<smoze_> since i installed beryl everything has gone wrong with my machine
<tauri> user management?
<jermain|afk> tauri, you could also just make the pass 111
<tauri> sure i can
<Voker57> yeah
<jermain|afk> or qwetrty
<tauri> no
<Voker57> and root passwd too
<Voker57> and setupsshd
<tico_> is anybody good with installing ATI drivers?
<camo> excuse me khaije1, was afk
<camo> when did you use it last time, and for how long, if i may ask?
<khaije1> camo: np, whats up?
<khaije1> i used it for several months, maybe 6, stopped about a month ago
<Sekaab> good evening
<camo> ok
<Betrayer> need help fot install rt61 linux drivers for my wireless card can someone help me?
<camo> may i qry you and post you the error i got?
<khaije1> camo: it'd be much simpler to pastebin it
<khaije1> camo: in case it's over my head :-)
<camo> its actually just a few lines, about 10 or so
<corigo> I am trying to install a proper Vietnamese keyboard driver, but it has a dependency of linux-kernel-headers... is this not a default in Kubuntu?
<camo> if thats not too muhc
<SlackRat> prolly no corigo, instal your kernel headers
<khaije1> camo: pastebin is better, but i'll accept it if you insist
<camo> the point is, im pretty new to all this khaije1, so i have no idea what pastebin is ;)
<khaije1> camo: oh np,
<khaije1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<xerroz> camo: pastebin is a place on a website where you can paste large amoutns of text
<xerroz> or that works :)
<khaije1> !moo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<khaije1> !cow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cow - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<khaije1> drat!
<camo> oh ok, im trying to figure out how it works :)
<camo> thx so far
<atx> hey I'm trying to compile cvscedega : /home/atx/.WineCVS/sources/cvscedega/winex/miscemu/preloader.c:442: rfrence indfinie vers  __stack_chk_fail 
<atx> can anyone help meh pls ?
<khaije1> camo: copy and paste yr txt there and it will give you a url, when you get that post the url here so that everyone can see it, simple 2-step process :-)
<camo> lol ok, maybe i wanted it to be more complicated than it actually was ;)
<camo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7962/
<smoze_> hey, i get that one too sometimes
<khaije1> camo: oh, that doesn't tell me much actually, can you give me the background?
<camo> i just want to start beryl with "beryl-manager" in console
<camo> the result is the above posted
<camo> i can access the settings n stuff
<camo> but no eyecandy
<camo> it worked yesterday
<camo> a buddy fixed it
<camo> since a package wrecked the whole beryl
<camo> dunno how, as i said, im pretty new to linux, searching a alternative to windows you know ;)
<khaije1> camo: you probably need to set your window manager to beryl, over the native one
<manu_> heyho
<smoze_> does your desktop look normal?
<camo> yea, but if i try that it freezes
<camo> right now it does
<smoze_> i have a solution for u
<manu_> is there a software to make  flash movies like the program of macroemdia/adobe but for free and for linux
<camo> i look forward to hear it
<camo> actually read it :>
<smoze_> how did you install it?
<camo> apt
<camo> thingy
<smoze_> oh
<khaije1> camo: using edgy? which video card/driver?
<smoze_> well anyway, u need to install videacard drivers
<camo> ya edgy eft, nvidia
<smoze_> re-install
<camo> i did
<camo> hmn
<camo> again? :)
<camo> it worked yesterday
<camo> just perfectly
<smoze_> well, i installed beryl with a script wich is found at their website
<khaije1> camo: try this
<khaije1> camo: using gnome or kde?
<smoze_> the script installs videocard drivers
* khaije1 wonders if this is a dumb question
<khaije1> camo: ' killall kwin ; beryl ' this might mess up yr display, if it does type kwin in the same terminal
<Shadowtester> is there any way to put a trash can on the desktop simular to windows where you can just drag and drop files to be deleted?
<skywalker> Iam haveing problems with wine it starts the programs but they dont work they way they should anyone els have this problem?
<lenscape> how do I get the DHCP client on kubuntu to either leave the dns search list alone or use all of the one supplied by the DHCP server and not just the first entry?
<lenscape> at the moment it messes it up every time it refreshes and it's becoming a real pain
<tuco> Guys I am having problems with my MP130, been trying to sort it out with drivers...still doesn't work. I was wondering if any of you have a printer that works flawlessly with Kubuntu?
<pofex> hola
<lenscape> tuco: loads of printers work flawlessly with Kubuntu
<tuco> not mine obviously :-)
<camo> re
<camo> err
<smoze_> ?
<camo> yeah
<pofex> hay algun espaol?
<camo> it worked first
<camo> then the whole system froze
<tuco> What sort of stuff will you recommend Lens then please?
<camo> so i get beryl to start and all effects n shit, and suddenly everything just freezes, no ctrl alt F1 nothing
<smoze_> did you try ctrl+alt+backspace?
<camo> smoze_: yes, nothing
<lenscape> tuco: do your research before buying a printer. Have you checked here: http://openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi ?
<khaije1> camo: so you know how to launch it whenever you want now, i would go through the configs and strip out as much as possible and see if it has the same problemm it might be one plugin causing problems
<camo> now if it try to set wm to beryl everything switches to beryl, but i cant click any fields, like the type field of console or anything, cant see the min/maximize close buttons and so on, and if i go for too long it freezes
<camo> khaije1: hmn yes i fear ive to do that :)
<khaije1> camo: also make sure you've updated so you got the latest (yr getting from an ubuntu repo right?)
<khaije1> camo: when the borders disappear type emerald in teh terminal
<camo> the borders are there, but the buttons are invisible, but there are appearing by hover
<camo> they
<camo> khaije1: im not sure, i just type this apt-get stuff :)
<khaije1> camo: o o o thats normal, you can change that in emeral settings from the beryl systrem tray
<khaije1> camo: that sounds right
<tuco> Thanks mate will check that
<tauri> hey... is there a program for kubuntu to use .iso files?
<smoze_> camo: check driver version?
<camo> err no it cant be normal, cause it freezes after a while
<camo> how can i do that?
<tauri> is there a program for kubuntu to use .iso files?
<tauri> !virtual disk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtual disk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<khaije1> camo: do you see the bery system tray icon? little diamond?
<tauri> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<camo> khaije1: check
<khaije1> camo: when you click on that the menu will give you the option to adjust your window decorator options, you can change it there
<camo> change what?
<camo> the border thing?
<PhinnFort> is there an easy guide to upgrade from edgy to feisty?
<camo> this part of the menu appears to be not accessable for me :/
<khaije1> camo: the way the window borders look, it lets you pick from a bunch of different ones
<camo> its grey
<camo> i c, but the point is, the symbols in the borders are normally visible, i already had it working just perfectly
<camo> usually? normally? i think you understand :)
<camo> <-- german :/
<ubuntu>  Hi
<PhinnFort> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<camo> hi ubuntu
<amsmith42> !koffice
<ubotu> Integrated office suite for KDE, including word processing, spreadsheet, flow charting, image manipulation. For more info see: http://koffice.kde.org. Upgraded Kubuntu packs at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-16.php (for Dapper) and http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-161.php (for Edgy)
<smoze_> is it necessary to change to feisty??
<khaije1> camo: type emerald ; emerald-theme-manager ?
<ubuntu>  I can install Kubuntu on top of Redhat on my multi boot system??
<khaije1> camo: i think i'm probably missubderstanding you a little...
<camo> khaije1:  ;)
<SlackRat> on top of ?!
<ubuntu>  I can install Kubuntu on top of Redhat on my multi boot system??
<camo> khaije1: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7964/
<khaije1> ubuntu: using Xen?
<ubuntu>  i mean replace Redhat with Kubuntu on multi boot system with LILO
<camo> im learning :)
<SlackRat> replace redhat and let kubuntu install grub
<ubuntu>  how to go about it?? what is backout plan??
<khaije1> camo: did that at least open a window to change it? i think changing yr default window manager would be a good first step...
<camo> yeah the manager opened
<SlackRat> how many distros  you have installed and in what order??
<khaije1> camo: did it allow you to set a different decorator theme?
<ubuntu>  i installed Redhat first ; then win2k
<amsmith42> From the above Edgy link: "KOffice 1.6.1 has been released and packages are available for Kubuntu.", but no link to the packages. Any help?
<[dIcKd4St4RdLy] > salveeeee
<ubuntu>  now i want to replace Redhat with Kubuntu if it is not a big deal
<[dIcKd4St4RdLy] > qualkuno mi puo aiutare ad istallare la kubunto
<SlackRat> windows and redhat boot fine right? from lilo?
<ForgeAus> does redhat use grub or lilo?
<ubuntu>  lilo
<SlackRat> lilo, i think, but you can use grub
<PhinnFort> i thought redhat pioneered grub?
<SlackRat> just install the kubuntu over the redhat partitions
<camo> khaije1: i can set frame engine, buttons, shadows, title and theme
<SlackRat> grub should see windows
<ubuntu>  they boot fine now
<SlackRat> add it, then you have a windows kubuntu dual boot
<camo> as far as i can translate to en :)
<ForgeAus> hmm I wonder if/how to point to the root kernel in ntldr... you could even use that that way!
<khaije1> camo: did you try picking a different one?
<ForgeAus> if its 2k/XP
<camo> engine?
<SlackRat> should be fine....strange that you installed windows after redhat and windows didnt wipe the redhat
<ForgeAus> one bootmanager to rule them all?
<khaije1> camo: no, just theme... try a few and see if you get the same problems
<ForgeAus> my preference is grub
<justin___> heloo
<camo> ok if i quit you know what happened ;)
<ForgeAus> but grub doesn't boot XP it passes to NTLDR to boot XP
<justin___> i need help
<ForgeAus> afaik
<justin___> i'm first time on linux ever
<khaije1> anyone know the hotkey for a kuake term to pop up?
<ubuntu>  iam wondering how GRUB will get the LILO info for win2k??
<khaije1> camo: :-)
<camo> ok khaije1 i have beryl running atm, buttons visible, everything seems to work
<justin___> how to open my c: disk, which is ntfs system
<camo> plus i can type :)
<justin___> :(
<tauri> how do i mount .mds files?
<PhinnFort> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<khaije1> camo: congratulations!
<camo> thanks so far, but i still dont trust it P
<PhinnFort> !ntfs | justin___
<ubotu> justin___: please see above
<justin___> ok
<justin___> thnx
<khaije1> camo: now you must try to break it!!!
<tauri> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<PhinnFort> np
<camo> ;P
<camo> btw
<SlackRat> for almost the past full year, every debian based system recognized both windows and other linuxes on grub
<Shadowtester> ntfs-3g works great I just whent though the install of that last night
<ubuntu>  iam wondering how GRUB will get the info from LILO for win2k??
<SlackRat> tho sometimes you had to tweak grub to boot the linux correctly
<khaije1> Shadowtester: what about performance?
<SlackRat> it should see a windows partiton
<khaije1> is it apt - able yet?
<SlackRat> not lilo
<camo> atm its like only my borders are having a different theme, everything else still looks like plain kde, is there a way to make it fit to the beryl themes?
<Shadowtester> seems to be fine can read and write to the partition with no problems so far
<khaije1> camo: not sure what you mean... is beryl active atm?
<camo> yeah
<smoze_> how is it possible that i cant change desktop image??
<khaije1> camo: could you explain yr question?
<PhinnFort> camo: you want to change style?
<PhinnFort> try the polyester style, i think
<PhinnFort> very nice and shiny
<ubuntu>  slackrat: what are the safety measures... i dont want to screw up my win2k install thou
<khaije1> camo:  are you talking about the effects and visuals?
<Shadowtester> I think he is talking about the background image if so its about like doing it in windows
<camo> khaije1: can i qry you, since this could be a lil bit easier? :)
<SlackRat> grub will overwrite lilo.....so make sure when you're installing and finishing the install that it sees windows.....then allow it to install grub
<SlackRat> which adds windows
<khaije1> camo: don't be embarassed, if it's in the open you can easily get a second opinion :-)
<ubuntu>  how do i make sure it sees windows?.. is it too late then to do damage control??
<SlackRat> safety measures are windows showing up when you have a chance to partition etc
<CShadowRun> can anyone tell me how i would go about making my windows black, text green and scrollbars green?
<SlackRat> the worst that can happen unless you install over the windows, is that you fixboot on windows from a shell
<CShadowRun> (like this guy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYgV2GlsufI&mode=related&search= )
<SlackRat> but like i said, linux has been real good on almost every distro at recognizing windows
<camo> grml re
<camo> khaije1: i did it!
<CShadowRun> i agree with the detecting windows thing, installed [ubuntu]  for the first time and it just did it all automatically :)
<ubuntu>  so you mean to say.. GRUB supposed to see win2k install and add to it, if i dont install it on win2k
<Adydas> CShadowRun: use beryl
<CShadowRun> [Adydas-> i have beryl
<SlackRat> right, youre custom partitioning to install it over the fedora....redhat.....
<smoze_> CShadowRun: look nice
<SlackRat> it should show vfat or ntfs...for windows
<CShadowRun> i allways thought it was more to do with the Colors section of appearance.
<SlackRat> its one of the things grub does....finds windows
<camo> khaije1: it seems the system freezes as soon as i try to do anything while beryl runs
<ubuntu>  that sounds good.. i was very concerned about losing my stuff on win2k
<SlackRat> if something went wrong, you can return to the ntdlr with fixboot, but ive never seen it happen with debian, ubuntu, suse, etc
<SlackRat> any distro...so long as you dont wipe it? is recoverable
<camo> it would be much easier if i could at least have a opportunity to kill the process or restart x
<SlackRat> it gets messy if you have say windows, linux and freebsd but people do it all the time
<ubuntu>  cool
<smoze_> camo: what does this tell you? apt-cache showpkg nvidia-glx
<khaije1> camo: do you know how to use virutal consoles?
<SlackRat> all the data is there, on mulitboots it s just a matter of getting the boot right
<camo> khaije1: a bunch of lines? :)
<ubuntu>  well.. that is the reason iam not repartitioning .. i learned it might screw up things
<SlackRat> most of us have had to get our windows back at one point, even without linux , using fixboot cause something messed up the wndows boot
<camo> khaije1:
<camo> Versions:
<camo> 1.0.8776+2.6.17.7-11.1
<SlackRat> dont repartition, install over the fedora
<SlackRat> root where root was, swap etc
<ubuntu>  Exactly
<YumeNoEien> :( i need help
<SlackRat> grub is generally easier than lilo to fix and configure too
<YumeNoEien> i put a dvd in my comp and kubuntu froze
<YumeNoEien> now the dvd reader wont open
<YumeNoEien> and when i reset
<ubuntu>  I really appreciate it... that gives me peace of mind
<SlackRat> did the dvd freeze too?
<SlackRat> no problem
<YumeNoEien> i get a disk boot failure
<YumeNoEien> i cant start yhe comp up again
<SlackRat> Yume, could you be more specific...you already have kubuntu? or you are installing it?
<ErunnoAway> Is there a possibility to uninstall OO.org cleanly without wading through all the dependecies ?
<YumeNoEien> i have kubuntu
<YumeNoEien> and i wanted to play a dvd
<ubuntu>  one last Q.. do you think i hv to make a boot disk b4 i start my install???
<Cugel> Erruno apt-get remove openoffice  -- or something?
<YumeNoEien> but right after i put it in
<YumeNoEien> everything froze
<YumeNoEien> so i hit reset
<SlackRat> ubuntu, i used to think i hosed systems...but they were there and recoverable so long as i didint format their partitions
<YumeNoEien> and keep getting a boot disk failure
<Erunno> Cugel: That will only remove the meta-package afaik, not the 2 dozen dependecies :)
<YumeNoEien> but i cant take out the dvd
<YumeNoEien> because it wont open
<SlackRat> ubuntu....boot disks never worked for me, heh
<Cugel> Hmm, does 'purge' do that? (I forget)
<SlackRat> you have the windows cd right?
<Lynoure> Erunno: I usually use debfaster for neat cleaning but it's a bit work intensive the first time
<hatta> no, purge just removes configuration files
<YumeNoEien> yeah i do
<hatta> look into the deborphan package
<Erunno> Cugel: No, purge removes config files
<hatta> to get rid of orphaned deps
<khaije1> camo: i'd reccomend checking the bery settings and tuning them down if you don't have lots of memory or a powerful gfx card
<Lynoure> s/debfaster/debfoster
<ubuntu> ....I hv windows CD.. but lot of hassle to go thru to reinstall and other things on top of it
<YumeNoEien> but the dvd reader wont open
<Erunno> Lynoure: Thanks for the hint, I'll give it a try. :D
<SlackRat> you dont need to reiinstall , but in emergencies it could get you to the fixboot command line if you wanted  to  salvage windows.....
<camo> khaije1: but that doesnt make sence, i mean my hardware is not the weakest, and why should it just freeze simply EVERYTHING, i mean i cant do shit anymore
<camo> sense
<SlackRat> Yume......you tried reset....try a cold shutdown
<camo> but ok, i set it all down and see what happens
<YumeNoEien> Slackrat: k
<khaije1> camo: the reason why is because there are lots of plugins for beryl that are considered expiremental
<camo> omg khaije1 i can change window decorator, but it says online emerald
<SlackRat> when everything is off......you should be able to power up and get the cd out
<SlackRat> sounds like hardware or bad media problem
<SlackRat> er dvd i mean
<khaije1> i used to run it on a 6 year old laptop and it ran fine, it's just another thing to check
<smoze_> camo: you need to update nvidia driver
<YumeNoEien> still disk boot failure, perhaps i can get into bios and let it not boot from disk
<SlackRat> yeah, boot from hard disk
<SlackRat> it wont open??
<amsmith42> After I add a deb to sources.list, shouldn't what I'm looking for show up in Add/Remove?
<camo> smoze_: i did this apt upgrade and update today
<YumeNoEien> no :(
<YumeNoEien> where in bios can i set 1st boot to hard drive?
<Cugel> Depends on your bios.
<Cugel> It's usually in the basic settings (boot order).
<YumeNoEien> gmm
<SlackRat> is your machine on now?
<YumeNoEien> yes its on
<BluesKaj> YumeNoEien:  it's called the Boot Sequence
<YumeNoEien> thanks blue
<SlackRat> you know that small hole on the dvd drive?
<SlackRat> under the tray? you can barely see it usually?
<YumeNoEien> found it
<SlackRat> with a pen tip or piece of paper click press in
<SlackRat> its for opening the tray
<SlackRat> when it freezes
<SlackRat> seei f that works
<Adydas> There is no repo for beryl is there? its all source based?
<YumeNoEien> done it shouldnt try to boot from cd now ..
<khaije1> camo: have you done an apt-get dist-upgrade lately ?
<SlackRat> something like a paperclicp.....it should eject
<YumeNoEien> :(
<YumeNoEien> still disk boot failure
<SlackRat> the disk is out?
<camo> khaije1:  nope, but i installed just 2 weeks ago or so
<YumeNoEien> no
<YumeNoEien> it wont open
<YumeNoEien> so i cant get it out
<SlackRat> you want to get the tray to open...so you can remove the disk
<YumeNoEien> but i set 1st and second boot on hdd
<khaije1> camo: in that case t would definitely help!
<Cugel> yume: poke with the paperclip -- it can take some time -- and press the button too.
<YumeNoEien> thanks
<camo> khaije1: k i try that, thx so far again :)
<YumeNoEien> ill try that
<SlackRat> thats what the hole is for....hold it in
<SlackRat> like resetting some routers, press in...
<Cugel> If all fails, you can open the computer and just disconnect that DVD player.
<YumeNoEien> looking for a paperclip, brb
* SlackRat wonders what he was using before
<Cugel> I can think of something but it would be severely off-topic.
<BluesKaj> YumeNoEien: turn the pc off and when you turn the power back on press the "open" button before any scrns come up
<SlackRat> lol
<SlackRat> i think hes been trying that....
<khaije1> camo: you'll probably get a new faster kernel and want to reboot after it's all finished to get full advantage
<BluesKaj> not sure he did
<camo> khaije1: ok im right at it, maybe thatll help :/
<camo> khaije1: thanks for your patience so far
<YumeNoEien> i did try that blue, been pressing like my life depended on it :/ foud a paperclip btw
<YumeNoEien> brb
<khaije1> camo: np d00d
<camo> btw, does anyone use stuff like photoshop or freehand under kubuntu?
<Cugel> camo: the gimp is supposed to do all.
<SlackRat> we dual boot with windows till we learn gimp, inkscape , scibus and Blender
<YumeNoEien> :( the papercip hole isnt working either,..
<BluesKaj> camo, most ppl who do that stuff use gimp or run a mac :)
<YumeNoEien> but i dont get something
<SlackRat> when you push it in, hold it for seven to ten seconds
<YumeNoEien> since i set the bios not to start from cd
<camo> i know, but since i dont have gimp at my work and im used to ps and fh i would like to use it here too :)
<YumeNoEien> and it still gives the disk boot failure
<Cugel> yume: I suggest you unplug the DVD player.
<SlackRat> dual boot camo
<YumeNoEien> could it be that my hd is screwed?
<SlackRat> hard to tell atm Yume
<SlackRat> till we get the dvd out
<YumeNoEien> true,.. I'l try and disconect it
<YumeNoEien> bbl
<camo> SlackRat: thats how im handling it atm, but i thought maybe the one or another has experience in that way and can tell me how it works with kubunut
<mitype2> hello everyone how is everyone
<BluesKaj> YumeNoEien:  don't disconnect the power
<SlackRat> well you could muck around with wine, and emulate photoshop, but wine is always in heavy development
<SlackRat> and you can install gimpshop in kubuntu which is geared more towards photoshop users
<camo> hmn ya
<Cugel> mitype: hi.
<SlackRat> i cant be bothered with wine if i want gaming for example or need to open peoples photoshop stuff so i got xp in here somewheres
<camo> maybe i will take a closer look to that one, if i find the time, ill see :) thank you anyways
<SlackRat> np
<camo> reboot brb
<SlackRat> nothing wrong with keeping windows on the box
<SlackRat> you paid for it
<mitype2> how ya doing Cugel?
<mitype2> thanks for the help yesterday
<amsmith42> SlackRat: What do you think of KOffice's photo program?
<mitype2> I have 10 Meg internet service and it flew with XP but now with Kubuntu and Ubuntu it is like dial up can someone help me to speed things up?
<Lynoure> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<SlackRat> similar to paint in windows
<SlackRat> or do you mean krita?
<camo> re
<mitype2> ok I'll try it thanks
<Lynoure> mitype2: it might be that disabling ipv6 can help you, see the link above
<akmal> hi all
<ubuntu>  slakrat: i have the /, boot, swap partitions already.. will kubuntu put GRUB on boot partition??
<SlackRat> krita has gotten some pretty good reviews....
<SlackRat> it should put it on mbr
<ubuntu>  oh ok.. thx
<SlackRat> unless youre windows mbr is on boot also?
<ubuntu>  .. they all live seperate :)
<akmal> can someone  help me?
<SlackRat> dont think i ever installed a boot partition.....
<akmal> i have jenius modem
<SlackRat> so you chainloaded the windows from the /boot??
<akmal> fut i can't find driver
<amsmith42> SlackRat: Yes, Krita.
<amsmith42> SlackRat: Sorry, went afk.
<ubuntu>  Slackrat: Yes
<SlackRat> i hear its good, havent used it much, but it looks decent
<amsmith42> I just opened it up and poked around. It looks like a good alt to GIMP
<ubuntu>  SlackRat: Does everything looking good so far from what i said??
<SlackRat> hmn.......as you install i think you will have the option to install to the mbr.....and grub should catch the windows....but better check the documents first if you were depending on a /boot partition
<camo> khaije1: i cant believe it, but i seems to work now
<SlackRat> google windows and ubuntu mbr boot partition
<YumeNoEien> I'll have to open it tomorow, but thanks for your help sofar guys.
<camo> im still not sure how long...but hey :)
<SlackRat> no problem Yume....good luck
<SlackRat> kill the dvd when you find it :-P
<khaije1> camo:  you'll get to the point where it's no longer surprising when things work :-)
<ubuntu>  SlackRat: Sure.. thx.. i will check
<khaije1> camo: if you do run into problems keep the other things we discussed in mind, could be usefull
<SlackRat> you might have to do a similar chainload that you did before,,,,should be a little easier with grub....or the docs will just say......install grub on boot partition
<SlackRat> best way to screw up dual boots and installs is to panic and rush into it
<amsmith42> So, Add/Remove is not an apt-get program?
<camo> i merely said it
<camo> khaije1:  i think i know the problem, if i hover a program in the taskbar, a small snapshot of the program window comes up, and everytime i did this by accident it froze
<allseek> hi
<allseek> anybody live?
<allseek> bl
<Adydas> nope
<Adydas> all dead
<amsmith42> I don't want to go on the cart.
<test34> What package do I need to install for perl module LWP::UserAgent ?
<BluesKaj> test34:  check in synaptic
<test34> ok I will install synaptic.. thanks BluesKaj
<test34> found it.. libcrypt-ssleay-perl.. synaptic is much better to search than adept
<khaije1> camo: you should be able to disable that feature completely in the beryl-manager
<SlackRat> ubuntu, you still there?
<BluesKaj> test34:  agreed
<camo> khaije1: just found it ;)
<SlackRat> yigal, is that you, the guy from the ubuntu forum discussion on advanced ubuntu? heh
<voicu> how do i record the output of my soundcard?
<voicu> and play it back
<voicu> i tried dd if=/dev/audio of=file but no good
<khaije1> camo: does that help w/ stability?
<camo> khaije1: im using beryl for about 5 minutes now, and no freezing, so i guess yes :)
<khaije1> camo: hehehe
<camo> khaije1: how can i set the rest of kde to eyecandy? :)
<carles> hello
<Tm_T> parsek: Mooh.
<khaije1> camo: how do you mean?
<CShadowRun> uhh, hmm
<CShadowRun> i've been useing linux for 1 day now
<parsek> do i know you? :) but still hi
* CShadowRun is thinking about formatting his windows xp hard drive, for the extra space
<ubuntu>  SlackRat: I got your link....... thanks
<SlackRat> CShadowRun: the fun is just beginning, mwahahahaha
<SlackRat> no problem, it seemed closest to what ur looking to do
<CShadowRun> [SlackRat-> hehe :P
<SlackRat> keep it all on /boot
<CShadowRun> my brother works in internet security, video called him today and showed him
<CShadowRun> was absolutely priceless
<CShadowRun> (using xgl and beryl)
<ubuntu>  SlackRat: I dont have to reformat those Redhat partitions during install ...right??
<test34> CShadowRun, re-partition it using qtparted and make it as small as possible if you really want to keep it
<CShadowRun> "wtf!...your...wtf?...your desktop is ... wtf?"
<CShadowRun> lol
<tico_> Hello everybody
<CShadowRun> nah, i'll probably get wine and provideing i can run counter strike source, i have no need for winslow anymore :)
<SlackRat> reformatting wipes the redhat....kinda necessary, if youre putting ubuntu over it
<tico_> can someone help me with an issue I have
<SlackRat> just dont change the sizes , no reason to
<test34> what program should I use to create a package from a make install script ?
<ubuntu>  : including the /boot partition??
<justin___> yeehoo, i have unmounted my windows c: disk :)
<SlackRat> custom format....auto can oooops , take over the whole harddisk
<neutraloss> dpkg-buildpackage ?
<justin___> if you would ask me how, i wouln't tell you, because i cant remember
<avenger> nabend allerseits
<camo> khaije1: as i said kde startmenu taskbar and stuff is still boring grey, and looks like how kde looks at fresh install :)
<tico_> I went to user's and groups and remove all accesses to my username, now I can't log on to user and groups to change it back
<SlackRat> like i said, i havent used a boot partition....i would imagine writing grub to /boot, will just replace lilo
<ubuntu>  .. Yes... I am doing custom format
<camo> khaije1: so are there any possibilities to change the taskbar and startmenu and stuff too?
<test34> thanks neutraloss
<SlackRat> thats why i said , check the docs to find the closest scenario to your own
<khaije1> camo: i think i'm not a good person to ask about that stuff, i can only recommend you check in apperance under system settings
<SlackRat> Do you have GRUB installed on your boot partition? I mean, is GRUB doing the bootloading for both Windows and your current Ubuntu installation? If so, then after you install your new Linux distribution, GRUBs menu may still have a reference for your old Linux distribution, along with a reference to the new Linux distribution. So, when you boot, youll see options for both Linux systems, even though only one of them actually exists. If this happens,
<SlackRat> thats from the link i sent, sounds like what youre doing
<camo> khaije1:  ok i think i will go through some forums for that, and see what i can find, however beryl seems to work properly now, so thank you again :)
<camo> im off now, my gf has just arrived ;)
<camo> cu all guys
<parsek> Tm_t: have we met before, have you helped me in some linux related issue or did you just say mooh to someone randomly in the channel, ai s ootki suomalainen :)
<khaije1> camo: :-)
<union> hi
<SlackRat> cept your original was lilo, which should be overwritten by grub so you wont face that problem
<SlackRat> of finding a redhat boot option....if you do just edit it out
<tico_> can someone help me ? I went to user's and groups and remove all accesses to my username, now I can't log on to user and groups to change it back
<SlackRat> cause redhat will be gone
<PxM> hi all
<SlackRat> you wiped your user account tico?
<tico_> no, I unticked every single access
<tico_> to see what happens
<SlackRat> lol
<BluesKaj> parsek: suomalainen eh ..was born in suomi , small town called kaavi , but moved to Canada as a child ...forgotten all my finnish :(
<SlackRat> in kde control?
<SlackRat> kdesu kcontrol....enter it as root and tick them back
<tico_> under system/users and groups
<ubuntu>  SlackRat: So I have to map /boot to my original boot partition on my hard disk during install???
<tico_> I get this Su returned with an error.
<duckdown> Can someone tell me if theres a character map or something similar like there is in GNOME?  So I can look at all the weird text styles like Kanji and Arabic and all that weird stuff
<Tm_T> parsek: Just, mooh. (and yes intented to point you to finnish channels too)
<parsek> esim
<Tm_T> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<Tm_T> For beginning. ;)
<SlackRat> i wouldnt do anything to it......it should be overwritten when you install grub......tho, if you wipe it, i imagine grub will just install then in the empty /boot parttion
<SlackRat> tico, what about sudo kcontrol
<tico_> that returns this:
<tico_> tico is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<tico_> tico@tico-laptop:~$ sendmail: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
<SlackRat> ah......
<SlackRat> ok.....go to command line....
<tico_> ok
<SlackRat> see if kubuntu has 'adduser'
<SlackRat> add another user......
<SlackRat> who should be able to run the system
<tico_> is the command kubuntu?
<SlackRat> the command is 'adduser' or useradd  usually
<SlackRat> you can even remove tico, since he now has no access
<SlackRat> deluser
<tico_> I get this adduser: Only root may add a user or group to the system
<BluesKaj> i'm considering upgrading my XP partition Vista ( I need windows apps for document scanning, handling etc) so supergrub live cd should cover the problem if the Grub is wiped by the windows MBR
<SlackRat> sudo adduser?
<tico_> every time I do sudo I get this :
<tico_> tico is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<tico_> tico@tico-laptop:~$ sendmail: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
<SlackRat> what does sudo su give you?
<amsmith42> Is there a www.com complete shortcut in Konquerer?
<tico_> if I oly do sudo , I get this
<tico_> usage: sudo -K | -L | -V | -h | -k | -l | -v
<tico_> usage: sudo [-HPSb]  [-p prompt]  [-u username|#uid] 
<tico_>             { -e file [...]  | -i | -s | <command> }
<SlackRat> thats the list of commands
<SlackRat> 'sudo su'
<SlackRat> anything?
<tico_> sudo su:
<tico_> usage: sudo -K | -L | -V | -h | -k | -l | -v
<tico_> usage: sudo [-HPSb]  [-p prompt]  [-u username|#uid] 
<tico_>             { -e file [...]  | -i | -s | <command> }
* SlackRat remembers why he hates sudo now
<tico_> sorry
<tico_> sudo su :
<tico_> tico is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<tico_> tico@tico-laptop:~$ sendmail: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
<SlackRat> you just wiped out your user account, and since there is no root account , this could get hairy
<SlackRat> you may have to enable the root account
<tico_> how do I enaBLE IT?
<SlackRat> try passwd
<thomax> sudo passwd
<SlackRat> he cant sudo, his account doesnt exist
<thomax> haha lol
<SlackRat> if it did, he could apt-get fakeroot
<thomax> what happened with his acc?
<SlackRat> he unticked all his privileges in kcontrol center
<thomax> haha
<thomax> sry
<thomax> hmm not smart
<tico_> it didn't work
<SlackRat> does passwd do antyhing?
<SlackRat> is it a new install?
<tico_> it asks me to change pw for tico
<tico_> yes new install and new linux user :)
<SlackRat> but tico went bye bye
<SlackRat> ok.....live and learn
<SlackRat> install again...and dont do that again
<SlackRat> lol
<tico_> tico is there but nit privileges to anything
<SlackRat> and apt-get install fakeroot for emergencies like this
<tico_> ok thank you, I've reinstal;led 3 times already, becouse I like trying different stupid things :)
<SlackRat> you wiped out your right to sudo as well
<SlackRat> like i said, live and learn
<guiden> flashplugin-nonfree, should I get that?
<SlackRat> if you dont break things, you dont learn
<tico_> what is this for apt-get install fakeroot?
<thomax> SlackRat: true, before I got a hang of it, I was 5 - 10 installations further
<tico_> is that to create a root account?
<Lynoure> tico_: no.
<SlackRat> its a fake root account that makes you root in emergencies
<SlackRat> its a debian pkg in mulitverse i think
<Lynoure> tico_: do   apt-cache show fakeroot  for more info
<Lynoure> SlackRat: not in emergencies, it's not real root ever
<SlackRat> most people dont install it, cause they dont know its out there
<SlackRat> but can perform root functions
<thomax> !fakeroot | tico_
<ubotu> tico_: fakeroot: Gives a fake root environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.9ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 92 kB, installed size 376 kB
<SlackRat> lol, ubotu comes thru
<thomax> :)
<tico_> I get this
<Lynoure> SlackRat: yes, but not with root power.
<tico_> Package: fakeroot
<tico_> Priority: optional
<tico_> Section: utils
<tico_> Installed-Size: 376
<Lynoure> tico_: don't paste it all!
<tico_> Maintainer: Clint Adams <schizo@debian.org>
<tico_> Architecture: i386
<Lynoure> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<thomax> to late
<tico_> Version: 1.5.9ubuntu1
<tico_> Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4-1)
<SlackRat> i havent found anything i couldnt do with fakeroot....course i didnt try it on an account with no privileges left either
<tico_> Filename: pool/main/f/fakeroot/fakeroot_1.5.9ubuntu1_i386.deb
<SlackRat> :-P
<tico_> Size: 94712
<tico_> MD5sum: 7f9edbbfaa0131664bb76921c510c4ef
<tico_> SHA1: 90d6c4a0ec6104ee24f6cc3e29171902e2cf65dd
<tico_> SHA256: 9b8340fa23bd7521278b4e483b8519cb95e3131deff2f1d6abe0886468664f23
<tico_> Description: Gives a fake root environment
<tico_>  This package is intended to enable something like:
<tico_>    dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<Tibmol> how can i add my tv card to kdetv video list ?
<tico_>  i.e. to remove the need to become root for a package build.
<Tm_T> tico_: You should NOT paste more than 2 lines to channel, over that to pastebins thank you!
<tico_>  This is done by setting LD_PRELOAD to libfakeroot.so,
<tico_>  which provides wrappers around getuid, chown, chmod, mknod,
<tico_>  stat, and so on, thereby creating a fake root environment.
<tico_>  .
<tico_>  fakeroot requires SYSV IPC or TCP to operate.
<tico_> Bugs: mailto:ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com
<tico_> Origin: Ubuntu
<tico_> sorry
<Lynoure> SlackRat: there used to be a bug once that made fakeroot all real root, but not anymore
<thomax> he copied the whole text
<Tm_T> Ofcourse...
<guiden> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Tibmol> how can i add my tv card to kdetv video list ?
<SlackRat> depends on what system your using
<SlackRat> i must still have that wonderful bug on some distros
<tico_> ok people
<guiden> I dont see flash 9 on my list
<Tm_T> guiden: And you have backports enabled?
<Lynoure> SlackRat: I'm only talking about (debian and) ubuntu here
<guiden> repository?
<tico_> I'm going to reisstall, be back in an hour
<thomax> guiden: flashplugin-nonfree , thats the one
<guiden> I know, but I can't find it
<SlackRat> depends on which debian version
<guiden> I have multiverse
<SlackRat> sarge prolly still has the old one
<Tibmol> how can i add my tv card to kdetv video list ? !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mike__> what is the correct driver for GeForce 7600GS and where??
<guiden> But I have amd64
<guiden> what should I do?
<thomax> guiden: you need backposrts http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<Lynoure> SlackRat: sarge does get security updates, too, so I'd be surprised
<SlackRat> true....i was running it when it came out....its up to 5 now, and etch is almost here
<thomax> # Ubuntu backports project
<thomax> # GPG key: 437D05B5
<thomax> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<mom> hi
<thomax> hi mom
<SlackRat> i think they tend to keep it on pen test live cds as well tho...for a good reason
<mom> what is this?
<thomax> irc
<Tibmol> how can i add my tv card to kdetv video list ? !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Tm_T> Tibmol: Repeating doesnt help, and definately not '!!!' etc.
<skywalker> the link to the wine tools in the fourm isent working is the server up?
<Tibmol> thnx for help ! :(
<amrush> hello ...
<amrush> my samba package is broken and i can't fix nor force it ...
<SpamKids> Hello people!
<Smackware> amrush, Did you try to forcly remove and reinstall it?
<SpamKids> Anybody knows how I put the verbose mode on Kubuntu Boot Splash?
<mike__> where is driver for geforce 7600GS ( nvidia ) ??
<flake> i copied the source of apache2 to my desktop and did a ./configure then a sudo make install - then I copied the folder to trash and tried to delete it - module.so is in use.  how can I get rid of the install or do I need to roll back?
<guiden> thormax, should I remove my old source list file?
<amrush> i would ... but i don't know how to reinstall it
<guiden> with the new one
<SlackRat> hmn, fakeroot on bsd allows me to adduser
<Smackware> amrush, apt-get install <package name> ?
<thomax> guiden: depends, did you tick all repositories or just a few
<flake> I thought the make install would install it but apparently it resides in whatever folder it is in?
<BluesKaj> copy and paste into the sourceslist always works as long as you are root
<Tm_T> flake: Why you compiled apache?
<thomax> guiden: just add the backport lines to the old one
<flake> to get latest greatest
<Tm_T> Err, ok.
<guiden> ok
<amrush> error ... http://www.pastebin.ca/376089
<SpamKids> Hello human people!
<Tm_T> flake: and what version you now compiled?
<BluesKaj> I hope we are
<flake> but should prob be working with more stable version from synaptic
<flake> 2.2.4
<Tm_T> I see.
<guiden> thomax, but I already have that line..
<Tm_T> flake: Anyway, make install installs it where you command it to install, though default is usually /usr/local
<thomax> guiden: than you should find it in your repos
<BluesKaj> !frozen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about frozen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !locked
<thomax> !flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about locked - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: Hm?
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.68~ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386)
<SpamKids> Any human people here?
<flake> modules.o is in use, can't get rid of it from the trash folder, can't copy it back to my home directory
<flake> apt-get remove doesn't see apache as installed
<Tm_T> SpamKids: No, we are all aliens.
<BluesKaj> !Adept-crash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept-crash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: You really should use that website. ;)
<amrush> error ... http://www.pastebin.ca/376089
<SpamKids> Tm_T: O_o  but... On my DVD Kubuntu cover is wrote: "Kubuntu for humans beigns"
<BluesKaj> amrush:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<SlackRat> bot abuse!
<BluesKaj> Tm_T: the factoids one sucks
<Tm_T> flake: IF you compile and install something, apt doesn't know a thing about it.
<Tm_T> SpamKids: Hmm, maybe that is us afterall.
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: Can't help you there.
<BluesKaj> amrush:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<amrush> http://www.pastebin.ca/376098 ...
<guiden> It's not working
<CShadowRun> is there any place to see a list of the software i can get useing apt-get?
<CShadowRun> (and, is there a command to download and install xvidcap?)
<Tm_T> CShadowRun: Well, packages.ubuntu.com for example.
<Tm_T> CShadowRun: And apt-get/adept/synaptic/aptitude is your friend in installing.
<SlackRat> ubuntu repos
<SlackRat> or just use syanpactic and show 'all'
<SlackRat> if you ve activated all the repos
<Tm_T> SlackRat: Exactly.
<CShadowRun> hmm, slow down a bit
* SlackRat hates adept
<CShadowRun> i've only been useing linux for like 2 days
<angasule> !adept | CShadowRun
<ubotu> CShadowRun: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<CShadowRun> thanks
<SlackRat> what are you waiting for? day three??? we could all be dead by then
<SlackRat> :-P
<CShadowRun> haha :P
<Erunno> I'm tempted to tell people to install Synaptic :P
<parsek> if you have it in your repos, sudo apt-get install xvidcap should work, i guess
<SlackRat> i always tell people to install syanptic
<SlackRat> it worked before adept was a gleam in some developers eye
* SlackRat also never liked the 'new' version of kcontrol
<yaccin> !DVD
<Erunno> SlackRat: I like the layout and the division between basic and advanced configuration. The fact that some controls (ie Samba) are missing I like less
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<yaccin> hm
<amsmith42> What do you use instead of Adept and does it just replace Add/Remove?
<yaccin> there is no DVD iso from which you can install k/x/ubuntu, or am i wrong?
<SlackRat> Erruno, never liked the layout, its just a diff look for the same tools...and advanced stuff usually warns you with needs admin privilieges
<amsmith42> There is a DVD iso on the Kubuntu website. You can't install from that?
<skarface> yaccin: wrong
<SlackRat> and to change wallpaper, you go to display, which sounds like display under peripherals
<guiden> how do I configure konqueror to play flash with gstreamer?
<SlackRat> smack konquerror really hard and say "just DO IT wench!"
<amsmith42> lol
<SlackRat> works for me.. :D
<yaccin> amsmith42: i know theres a DVD iso
<yaccin> but can i install kubuntu, xubuntu and ubuntu from it, without downloading?
<SlackRat> yaccin??
<SlackRat> you mean without net downloading the desktops?
<yaccin> yes
<parsek> if you have kubuntu disk you can install kubuntu form it, if you have ubuntu disk u can install ubuntu from it
<SlackRat> find the linux format ubuntu dvd
<yaccin> i know you can for example do "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" on kubuntu or ubuntu
<guiden> I don't like all these damn restrictions!
<SlackRat> installs all three automatically
<yaccin> ah ok
<yaccin> would great if there was such a DVD :P
<SilentM> I can't get sound from my headset for the life of me...
<SilentM> I've tried the sudo asoundconf stuff
<SilentM> There's one way I can get Kaffiene to work, and that's by editing the alsa-base file and setting usb-audio to 0
<SilentM> When I start it up that way, it says it cannot load ALSA
<SilentM> and to try auto, at which point it works.
<SlackRat> there is unforutnately it came with a magazine....but i think its 10 bucks from amazon as well
<SlackRat> quick delivery
<SilentM> Is there a console command to restart the sound server?
<SlackRat> artswrapper
<SilentM> Ah, ok.
<SilentM> I was looking at artsshell :/
<CShadowRun> hmm, trying to install xvidcap and it says "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: liblame0"
<CShadowRun> how do i get liblame0?
<SlackRat> http://www.mail-archive.com/bdlug@yahoogroups.com/msg02843.html
<SlackRat> tells how to make repos for ubuntu on disc
<SlackRat> sudo apt-get install liblame0 ?
<CShadowRun> E: Couldn't find package liblame0
<CShadowRun> :(
<SlackRat> sudo apt-get install lame ?
<CShadowRun> E: Package lame has no installation candidate
<SlackRat> weeeeeeeee! welcome to dependency hell
<guiden> why doesn't adept remove the other that came with the installation of a program, It only removes the ones I mark, and doesn't not figure out the other ones, why?
<guiden> packages*
<guiden> -not
<CShadowRun> (Package lame is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source)
<Cugel> apt-cache lists liblame0 on my machine.
<SlackRat> yup, dependency hell
<SlackRat> you could find the source and compile
<SlackRat> but then youd need gcc installed
<CShadowRun> :S
<gugu^> Help with OpenOffice, when i copy paste something in russian from internet in openoffice word and  can't resolve to read it! there appears some strange latters
<guiden> gnash isn't working..
<Cugel> gugu: a font issue?
<SlackRat> have you hit the google pages for workarounds to get xvidcap??
<SlackRat> and its deps?
<SlackRat> usually we arent the first to hit the same walls
<gugu^> Cugel: i dont know, i think my openoffice didnt read russian, but when i typing in rusian its working
<Jeiks> HI
<lecci> hi, how i can connect the pc to wireless lan at the star if pc?
<BluesKaj> !wireless | lecci
<ubotu> lecci: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jeiks> I'm using HAL, dbus, usev and KDE 3.5. and I can't see vfat in media:/
<Jeiks> anybody can help?
<Cugel> I want to skip the motd when connecting with Konversation. I know it's possible -- but does anyone know _how_ to do it?
<daft_> hey all
<LarryDavid> anyone know why when I install Gnome from Kubuntu, it takes over my login screen (and adds a new one with a flower) ? Is there anyway to stop this, cos for some reason my monitor doesnt like it and is going mental
<BluesKaj> Cugel:  look in settingd/configure konversation/layout/channel topic ...uncheck the box
<influence> hi. anyone free to assist me?
<BluesKaj> we'll try
<influence> some problem with kde and compiz
<SlackRat> just ask influence, if they are, they will
<influence> i have tried installing compiz via adept
<influence> so compiz, compiz-core and the plugin
<influence> and somehow i rebooted
<timster> Okay, how can I view windows media player style streams?
<BluesKaj> err, not me , sorry...compiz/beryl wasn't a good experience for me
<influence> and when i get back into kde
<influence> blank screen
<Cugel> Blues: no? 'show channel topic' isn't the same as the MOTD of the server, right?
<influence> kdesktop i supposed crashed
<timster>  Okay, how can I view windows media player style streams?#
<BluesKaj> timster: make sure you have the mplayer plugin for your browser
<Cugel> timster: install codecs?
<BluesKaj> Cugel: i assumed it was
<timster> Which codecs >_<
<influence> the wmp thingy. u can go for the automatix
<Erunno> Cugel, timster: win32codecs
<SlackRat> the codex listed on google
<timster> Ok
<influence> just install the media codecs provided
<Cugel> Channel topic is the topic of the current channel. Motd is the long message an IRC server gives yiou and that nobody ever reads. -- #konversation keeps silent!
<Erunno> cugel, timster: You can get them from a third party repo, if you don't mind using it.
<influence> but beware if u are using 64bit ubuntu/kubuntu
<Cugel> errunno: I know, I was about to point him to ubuntuguide.org
<BluesKaj> timster: install codecs and : http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/
<SlackRat> or 'easyubuntu'
<BluesKaj> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<influence> so any compiz expert in return?:P
* SlackRat doesnt do three-D, its too vista
<Erunno> cugel, timster: Or from the following repo: deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ edgy free non-free
<influence> or is there a way to 'recover' kde
<influence> as in reinstall but not the reformat my entire drive?
<SlackRat> or you on a terminal , influence?
<influence> yup
<influence> i can do the ctrl atl f1
<timster> Ok Erunno, Im running dapper
<SlackRat> startx?
<SlackRat> or 'kdm'
<influence> startx tells me that server is already active for display 0
<SlackRat> reboot
<influence> and try to remove the /tmp/.X0-lock
<SlackRat> shut down all the servers and it should boot back into kde
<sep1318> crt-alt-f1 doesn't kill x.
<influence> oh
<Cugel> ctrl-alt-backspace does?
<SlackRat> control alt backspace does
<sep1318> no, just restarts
<Cugel> True, most of the time you want that.
<SlackRat> kills and restarts it
<LarryDavid> anyone know why when I install Gnome from Kubuntu, it takes over my login screen (and adds a new one with a flower) ? Is there anyway to stop this, cos for some reason my monitor doesnt like it and is going mental - how do I disable gnome desktop manager and have the regular kubuntu/kde one (the blue one) load instead?
<Cugel> larry: how many times do you install Gnome?
<LarryDavid> just once
<SlackRat> stop gdm or gdm stop
<SlackRat> i forget which
<SlackRat> then kdm, see if kdm takes it back
<SlackRat> see man gdm
<LarryDavid> ah ok, thanks
<timster> So which files do I need to install for windows media files to play. Mplayer has Break
<influence> seems like kdesktop is crashed
<Erunno> timster: w32codecs, works on dapper and edgy
<timster> They arnt in my reppos
<SlackRat> timster, go to easyubuntu and download the package...its a gui for installing non free apps
<timster> Ah I got the reppo
<timster> Will that work on kubuntu dapper
<SlackRat> worked on mine
<timster> awesome
<influence> xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom
<timster> Erunno, if I use your method, will it automaticaly play? Or do I need more packages
<SlackRat> avoid the java option, im not sure if the correct sun java or not.....usually best to get java from the java people
<influence> how to solve this?
<SlackRat> but its got codecs packs, unrar, flash, etc
<timster> Ok
<BluesKaj> influence:  startkde
<timster> Is it a .deb?
<SlackRat> i forget, its a download which is pretty simple to start up and install, then it gets things from the repos...go to their page for the latest
<SlackRat> it used to be a script
<SlackRat> now i think its an installer of sorts
<SilentM> Agh, still nothing :/
<Erunno> timster: Kaffeine shoud be able to detect the new codecs automatically
<timster> Ok
<Cugel> A reboot repaired Kaffeine for me, last time (after a failed upgrade). Sometimes a reboot does work, even though it really should not.
<timster> Whow, my system is crashing
<timster> My desktop is empty
<Cugel> Crashing -- no blue screen eh?
<timster> No
<Cugel> timster: ctrl-alt-backspace?
<timster> Thats silly :P
<Erunno> I hope that wasn't my fault...
<Cugel> Well we try to help. But we're human.
<timster> Awesome
<timster> Does ctrl-alt-backspace restart x?
<timster> Why does clicking a .deb open ark >_<
<Erunno> timster: Because it's a package format. I'd prefer it would open adept though.
<ubuntu>  SlackRat: how to do i mount Redhat partition in Kubuntu?  just want to backup lilo.conf to somewhere else b4 i do install
<SlackRat> er, why, you wont use it....
<timster> Hmm, Clicking OK in easy ubuntu seems to freeze it every time
<SlackRat> timster, is it a deb pkg yet?
<timster> Oh, no its working
<Erunno> Ha, not my fault ! *phew*
<ubuntu> just in case if i need any info in that later
<SlackRat> grub kinda speaks a different language
<timster> grub speaks dutch
<ubuntu> oh i see
<timster> well known fact
<SlackRat> says the same thing a different way, lilo might just mess you up if try translating to grub
<timster> What does it mean if the following packages cannot be authenticated
<timster> Is it a worry?
<ubuntu>  kk.. thx just being careful
<SlackRat> timster , you can also install debpkgs with sudo dpkg -i <packagename>
<timster> Ah
<timster> cool
<timster> I use the package manager
<timster> Quick
<Erunno> timster: Get win32codecs here: http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb
<SlackRat> timster, ubuntu is based on sid from debian
<timster> sid?
<SlackRat> its when its a non standard unstable pkg
<SlackRat> debian unstable
<Erunno> timster: Then install it with: sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture w32codecs*.deb
<timster> Erruno, easy ubuntu installed win32 packages
<timster> WOW
<SlackRat> all pkgs on debian unstable warn that
<timster> Easy ubuntu filled my screen with ERROR
<Erunno> timster: kk :)
<SlackRat> cause debian doesnt support it
<timster> Letstry these packages
<timster> Woot
<timster> THanks guys
<timster> I owe you thousands
<SlackRat> no problem
<timster> :)
<Erunno> timster: Want my account number ? :-P
<SlackRat> Erunno, youres such a whore.....
<SlackRat> :-P
<timster> No, Im good :P
<Erunno> Well, something has to pay the bills :P
<timster> Any of you use KBFX?
<Cugel> !kbfx
<ubotu> kbfx: an alternative to K-Menu for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.9.1+20060611cvs-1 (edgy), package size 593 kB, installed size 1596 kB
<timster> I have It, I was winder if you use it :P
<timster> I still can't play mp3's in amarok
<timster> It just closes when I open the file
<milaks> Hi, can someone please paste me the contents of file in ~/Desktop to make my Trash icon visible ?
<crystufer2000> Yo. What's the command to format a partition in ext3?
<guiden> why did I get a amd64 ...
<SlackRat> guiden, to feel superior?
<crystufer2000> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Cugel> ...and to run Windows really fast.
<gugu^> I have installed Canon LBP-810, and i have a problem he is printing after i must delete job if i want to print anther doc
<guiden> hehe not really, I thought it was faster but know I know what 64 is all about,
<guiden> now
<SlackRat> but mostly to feel superior.... :-P
<SlackRat> marketing...?
<timster> Guys, I get this error on Berly start up
<timster> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<BluesKaj> i bought AMD cuz intel and microsoft are a PITA
<timster> What should I do?
<milaks> For people who have Trash icon visible on Dekstop (probably all but me), can someone of you please paste bin a contents of ~/Desktop/.Trash file?
<BluesKaj> forget it if yer running ati
<posingaspopular> timster: try #beryl
<guiden> hehe
<guiden> well I feel inferior
<BluesKaj> posingaspopular:  it takes upwards of 3 hrs to get an answer in #beryl
<posingaspopular> BluesKaj: yea but i dont use beryl so i wouldnt know
<guiden> nothing works the way I want it, I don't like being a pioneer
<SilentM> Gah, this combination of ALSA and aRts is killing me -_-
<Cugel> guiden: come on, persevere. It's not Windows, I'll grant that.
<BluesKaj> neither do I ...anymore , just eyecandy windowdressing
<Cugel> Forget Beryl, get your system running and try and keep it that way. Really.
<Sekaab> good night
<milaks> Can anyone PLASE send me a contents of ~/Desktop/.Trash file? I lost that icon somewhere.
<influence> yes never be adventurous and go for eyecandy
<influence> now i m still in the midst of solving my own venture
<BluesKaj> it's nice to get DRI working properly so that google earth and the like will run ok : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-d8c6fd05bce340dfc3ad483abf0e18997868540b-2
<BluesKaj> milaks: not in the panel . by the clock ?
<milaks> BluesKaj: No. But I used to have it on desktop.
<Cugel> I'd like to be able to send some applications that I'm running to the system tray -- what's the tool I should install?
<moster> wenas
<BluesKaj> Cugel: just right click in the panel , click on add app to panel
<moster> alguien puede echarme un cable
<BluesKaj> add application
<Cugel> yes...
<guiden> hehe
<BluesKaj> !fr | moster
<ubotu> moster: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<moster> si
<Cugel> !sp | moster
<ubotu> moster: sp: James Clark's SGML parsing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.2.1-47 (edgy), package size 158 kB, installed size 564 kB
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Cugel> !es | moster
<ubotu> moster: please see above
<Cugel> blues: what application do I choose?
<moster> muchas gracias siento la metedura de pata perdon a todos los users de la sala
<influence> i somehow manage to solve my problem
<milaks> BluesKaj: Do you have Trash icon on Desktop?
<influence> now need to uninstall compiz properly
<posingaspopular> sudo apt-get remove compiz?
<BluesKaj> milaks: no
<influence> i had done that but the configuration doesn't seem to be restored
<milaks> Does anyone have a Trash icon on his/her Desktop??
<skywalker> wow
<yaccin> !extract
<ubotu> extract: displays meta-data from files of arbitrary type. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.14-3 (edgy), package size 20 kB, installed size 72 kB
<influence> now i have a kubuntu that is having a very slow compiz transparent effect
<yaccin> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<skywalker> milaks you styll on with that
<yaccin> !gz
<milaks> skywalker: yes
<BluesKaj> !symlinks | milaks
<ubotu> milaks: symlinks: scan/change symbolic links. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-4.2 (edgy), package size 8 kB, installed size 60 kB
<milaks> But where should that symlink point to??
<skywalker> I think I need to uninstall wine because one of my programes is all messed up
<skywalker> and I only use one programe in windows
<crystufer2000> Can I use mke2fs to create an ext3 filesystem on my hard drive?
<nmeyer_> how do i know if i have the right intel driver installed..?
<argonel> i've got a strange problem.. somehow my xorg.conf keeps getting modified so that 640x480@60hz is the only allowed video mode, but i can't find the mechanism by which this is happening
<argonel> any hints would be greatly appreciated..
<Cugel> argonel: so you think some process is modifying xorg.conf?
<argonel> Cugel: for sure. its putting a complete modeline in
<Cugel> So the job is to find out what process does that. It sounds weird.
<Cugel> You could make xorg.conf read only of course.
<crystufer2000> Okay, so how can i find the uuid of my drive so that I can specify that in fstab?
<argonel> crystufer2000: tune2fs -l <drive>
<crystufer2000> argonel: thank you sir.
<argonel> strangely it won't even let me select the proper resolution.. it thinks 1152x864 is good.. but its 1440x900 native
<johey> How can I tell Firefox not to care about if a web page tell the browser to open a link in new window? I want all links to open in current window, unless I specify another behavior.
<Cugel> johey: get the tabmix plus extension.
<posingaspopular> johey: you can edit the preferences
<posingaspopular> edit>prefrences> iirc
<johey> Tabmix plus. Thanks Cugel!
<johey> posingaspopular: I don't find anything about it there.
<posingaspopular> johey: go with Cugel's suggestion
<johey> Okay :)
<argonel> how do i get kubuntu to repeat its automatic xorg configuration as was done during initial setup?
<gugu^> HELP to install Canon LBP-810
<HymnToLife> argonel, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<I-kido> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<I-kido> argonel
<argonel> I-kido: -phigh?
<I-kido> u can leave that out argonel
<johey> Cugel: This extension was just what I was looking for. Thanks alot!
<argonel> thanks, the debian-style fix worked :)
<I-kido> :P  yw
<argonel> lets just hope it stays this way
<I-kido> it will
<I-kido> argonel what driver do u use?
<argonel> I-kido: nv
<I-kido> aha
<fignew> I'm trying to startup Kooka, when I run it from the terminal I get no error messages, and I cannot ctrl+C
<fignew> any Ideas?
<I-kido> argonel, if u need help with installing drivers I could try to help u...
<argonel> I-kido: uh, what, for the nvidia binaries?
<I-kido> yes argonel
<I-kido> for   1.0.9746
<argonel> so i just restarted it to see if the settings would stick.. and it started in 8-bit colour
<eilker> gksu "update-manager -c"    what will be for kubuntu  ? kdesu "update-manager -c" ?
<I-kido> argonel, could you pastebin ur xorg.conf ?
<eilker> i wanna upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10
<eilker> which command pls ?
<posingaspopular> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<I-kido> gksu update-manager -c
<I-kido> Kubuntu:   kdesu update-manager -c
<knubbe> is KDE4 included in kubuntu 7.10?
<burgermann> :P
<knubbe> or maybe its too early to tell
<faLUCE>  Hi. I'm trying to run this simple makefile: http://rafb.net/p/BykcSi60.html but it gives me this error: make: *** No targets.  Stop. . I'm really getting crazy: what's wrong? thnks
<argonel> I-kido: looks like guidance-displayconfig is at fault
<I-kido> hmm
<argonel> i removed it from Xsession.d and while the font DPI is a tad small, the video mode is correct
<argonel> spoke too soon, its wrong on restart again
<Mattjc> Anyone for some possibly easy answers
<I-kido> X didn't start/
#kubuntu 2007-03-01
<Mattjc> I am running asterisk on a ubuntu and would like to know the best way to get ubuntu to start automatically not get stuck on login
<argonel> I-kido: x started, but its in 8-bit colour again
<I-kido> argonel, and when u set default depth to 24 in xorg.conf
<argonel> I-kido: i'll check the conf, i did choose 24 as the default depth via dpkg-reconfigure
<Mattjc> no love from anyone
<I-kido> aha
<argonel> i wish kubuntu had kinfocenter
<I-kido> argonel it has
<I-kido> :0
<argonel|kub> tired of walking from room to room :)
<I-kido> lol
<I-kido> argonel: Meny>System
<argonel|kub> so i found kinfocenter
<I-kido> Menu*
<argonel|kub> it says 89x87 dpi 24 planes
<argonel|kub> does not explain why the desktop picture looks like its in 256 colour mode
<I-kido> argonel pastebin ur xorg.conf please
<argonel|kub> I-kido: http://phpfi.com/209947
<I-kido> tnx argonel
<crackhead> question: how do i install/use firefox, when adept says it's already "installed", but it shows up as greyed out in the "add/remove programs" of the k-menu?
<skywalker_> omg
<I-kido> argonel try 1280x1024 instead of "1440x900"
<argonel|kub> I-kido: to what end?
<I-kido> look in your xorg.conf :)
<crystufer2000> Hey, is there a program I can run to autoconfigure my menu for fluxbox?
<skywalker_> how do I completely remove wine
<argonel|kub> firstly, i don't have 1280x1024 in there at all, so i'd have to add it
<SlackRat> use synaptic, option completely remove
<Jucato> crackhead: if Firefox is installed, it should be in K Menu -> Internet
<daft_> anyone know what the message "compiz: GLX_SGIX_fbconfig is missing" means?
<argonel|kub> secondly, the aspect ratio is incorrect for this monitor
<posingaspopular> argonel|kub: its not x
<Jucato> skywalker_: if you uninstall wine, the ~/.wine directory still hangs around. you probably want to delete that if you're absolutely sure
<posingaspopular> X ?
<I-kido> argonel replace  "1440x900" by 1280x1024
<argonel|kub> posingaspopular: i'm sorry, what?
<argonel|kub> I-kido: for what purpose?
<skywalker_> ok so it is uninstalled
<I-kido> maybe ur monitor/driver can't handle 1440
<I-kido> argonel  ^^
<argonel|kub> I-kido: i should mention this setup was working for several months, until one day it stopped
<skywalker_> I just reinstalled it anyway because one of my windows programe
<argonel|kub> this is not mine, so the details are sketchy as to exactly why
<posingaspopular> argonel|kub: you cant configure your aspect ratio in X?
<skywalker_> wasent working right
<argonel|kub> posingaspopular: the displayed aspect ratio is a function of your chosen resolution
<I-kido> hmm, ok, argonel, maybe after a kernel update, u forgot to reinstall your graphics driver
<argonel|kub> I-kido: i didn't do a kernel update, the machine's owner doesn't know how
<influence> any good idea why Xorg is taking alot of CPU even though I have removed compiz?
<crackhead> jucato: firefox is not in k-menu-->internet.. what should i do? (adept said it was "installed" when i searched for it there..)
<argonel|kub> I-kido: even stranger, sometimes if i restart the xserver the display returns to normal. if it doesn't though, it gets stuck in 640x480x256 :)
<Jucato> crackhead: try "sudo apt-get install firefox" in Konsole
<crackhead> why am i trying it there, rather than adept?
<I-kido> argonel, tis is too complicated for  a noob like me
<I-kido> :0
<Jucato> crackhead: to get more detailed error messages
<Jucato> crackhead: or rather, if you want. just type in "firefox"
<crackhead> package.. not available.. referred by another package..
<Jucato> to check if it's really installed
<Jucato> hm..
<crackhead> command not found
<Jucato> so it's not installed...
<crackhead> so, how do i install it?
<Jucato> crackhead: please check if you have your repositories enabled. specially the main ones
<Jucato> !repositories | crackhead
<crackhead> where? in adept?
<ubotu> crackhead: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> yep, if you want to work in Adept.
<crackhead> how come i had enabled them in another kde session and now they're not still enabled and i have to re-enable them?
<Jucato> um.. I don't know...
<goear> Hey, I have a little problem, I dont get the whole package list or at least I think so, when Im on my other computer running kubuntu I get much more packages, maybe because there are more for that distrib.. Im not sure.
<goear> anyone knows why it is?
<gugu^> HELP to install Canon LBP-810
<Jucato> goear: it means you don't have some of your repositories enabled. so you don't have access to other packages
<Jucato> !repositories | goear
<ubotu> goear: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<crackhead> im looking at firefox in adept. it shows it installed--possibly in ubuntu, but i am running kubuntu..?
<CaBlGuY> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<goear> ubotu thats for kubuntu, what for ubuntu? how can I enable repositories in Ubuntu?
<Jucato> !ubotu | goear
<ubotu> goear: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<goear> lol I just spoke to a bot, Im idiot
<Jucato> goear: well, this is #kubuntu... so  it will give answers for Kubuntu (most of the time)
<crackhead> when im in adept, and i look at installed mozilla things, when i go to uninstall mozilla, it shows uninstalling a metapackage english language as well? will this harm the rest of my kubuntu?
<Jucato> !info mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb
<ubotu> mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb: Mozilla Firefox English language/region package. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0~rc3ubuntu1-1 (edgy), package size 169 kB, installed size 740 kB
<CaBlGuY> ok, for some reason I'm getting a "converting files failed" when I try to burn an audio CD form MP3 files..   worked b4 this time..  what gives?  Anyone know??
<CaBlGuY> Oh..  I'm using serpentine
<Jucato> hm.. #ubuntu guys would know
<I-kido> serpentine is a ripper ?
<CaBlGuY> no..
<CaBlGuY> it's an audio CD burning app
<I-kido> hmm
<Jucato> !info serpentine
<ubotu> serpentine: an application for mastering audio CD. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.91-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 75 kB, installed size 668 kB
<I-kido> I got k3b
* Trevors ::: Joachim Garraud & Dj Sender - ZeMixx 100, Happy Birthday Zemixx !! : 239:22 : 129kbps : Stereo :::
<yaccin> 3 k3b
<CaBlGuY> can't use K3b eather..  get the same error..  somehting has heppened when I did an update or somethin..
<crystufer2000> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> CaBlGuY: you need libk3b2-mp3 for K3b to burn mp3's to audio cd
<CaBlGuY> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CaBlGuY> Jucato:  while that codec work with serpentine as well?
<Jucato> CaBlGuY: nope. it's libk3b2-mp3... for k3b :)
<CaBlGuY> K, lookin it up now..
<CaBlGuY> K, seems to b workin..  thanks Jucato  :)
<SlackRat> hola jucato... :D
<Jucato> hi SlackRat
<skywalker_> are you realy the cable guy\
<Jucato> O.o
<CaBlGuY> *rolls eyes*
<eilker> cant i open *.wmv files in kubuntu ?
<CaBlGuY> no silly...   it's my nick form like wwaaaaaaaaaayyyyy    back in the day..
<ubuntu> holas
<skywalker_> mmm
<SlackRat> ubuntu, hows the dual boot?
<CaBlGuY> eilker:  yes..  DL codecs..
<CaBlGuY> or.. u can install VCD
<CaBlGuY> !vcd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vcd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CaBlGuY> ummmmm
<eilker> !codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<skywalker_> ahaha
<CaBlGuY> !vcd media player
<eilker> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<CaBlGuY> err.. yea that too..
<CaBlGuY> LOL
<eilker> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eilker> :)
<SlackRat> ubuntu, everything work as planned?
* genii sips a large black coffee
<CaBlGuY> ok, is there somethin else I need to install to be able to normalize the tracks?
<mythtv> genii: how *are* u? heard u've been very sick
<neptunepink> what's the command for when dpkg chrases?
<Jucato> !adeptfix | neptunepink
<ubotu> neptunepink: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<eilker>  i wanna record my desktop as a video file, how can i do it with vlc player ?or with any other tool ?
* eilker is upgrading to 6.10 at the moment
<zblach> quick question. i've a whole bunch of files nested in folders where the files have the same names, but different folders
<zblach> can i remove the files only?
<SlackRat> biab
<arcasa> Hey all.
<arcasa> Morning, evening or night.
<Minataku> zblach: I believe you can do this: " rm */* "
<Minataku> Which should delete files and leave directories intact
<Minataku> Of course if you need to go deeper just add another /*
<Minataku> If you don't want to delete the files in the base directory use " rm ./*/* " and so on
<arcasa> Ouch... The power of conversation appears to have no effect!
<Minataku> arcasa: Your IRQ was deferred
<Minataku> lol
<zblach> Minataku: there's a whole bunch of nesting
<zblach> but i have decided on a solution
<Minataku> zblach: Do it for as deep as you need
<zblach> variable depth :S
<zblach> but i do have a solution
<Minataku> Then step back one by one
<arcasa> My IRQ? :(
<zblach> tree -fi | grep FILENAME > delete
<zblach> and the del everything in delete
<zblach> thanks anyways
<Hirvinen> zblach, Minataku: If you only want to do something to files, you should use find . -type f -exec
<Minataku> My method works too, I've done it before
<Minataku> Since without -f, rm won't delete directories
<Hirvinen> Or use xargs to pass that list of files to a program.
<zblach> Hirvinen: that's also good
<eilker> !kiba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* Minataku leaves
<zblach> rm can't read from a file, it seems
<Jucato> sayonara, Minataku-san!
<eilker> anyone using xgl+kiba-dock ?
<eilker> !kiba-dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-dock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yaccin> eilker: i used aiglx and kibadock
<yaccin> but atm im using avant-window-navigator
<yaccin> i like it more then kiba dock
<eilker> do u know a how-to for avant-window-navigator ?
<eilker> !avant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avant - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yaccin> forum.beryl-projects.org
<yaccin> ^^
<yaccin> its in trevis repo
<eilker> let me try :)
<eilker> is it fantastic ?
<hawk_> i have two windows partions that i would like to mount how would i go about doing that i have allready installed the ntfs drivers but i just dont know how i can mount them
<posingaspopular> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<hawk_> where do i find diskmounter at
<hawk_> fstab
<hawk_> soryy
<posingaspopular> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<posingaspopular> hawk_: open a konsole
<Rob-West> im back to kubuntu
<Rob-West> :)
<hawk_> ok
<posingaspopular> and type fstab
<posingaspopular> Rob-West: awesome
<Rob-West> so dont disown me
<hawk_> it not working
<hawk_> command not found
<posingaspopular> erm
<Rob-West> kubuntu is nice
<neptunepink> "sudo nano /etc/fstab" :)
<Rob-West> dunno why i left it
<posingaspopular> neptunepink: thanks i always for the nano
<prak> does anyone know how to see and install individual packages separately in konsole?
<posingaspopular> what does nano do?
<Rob-West> its a text editor
<zblach> posingaspopular: it's a text editor
<Jucato> prak: sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<zblach> prak: sudo apt-get install package
<hawk_> k i have it up now what? thank you
<zblach> can i iterate through a file to rm?
<zblach> 'rm all files listed in this document'
<posingaspopular> coolness i have school, talk/help/ask for help to everyone later
<epimeth> ahoy folks!
<epimeth> what packages do I need for apache2 with php and curl (don't need or want mysql)?
<epimeth> apache2-mod-php ?
<zblach> do you really want curl?
<epimeth> something like that, right?
<epimeth> yes
<epimeth> not want... need
<epimeth> :-)
<zblach> kk
<epimeth> tho I'm pretty sure curl comes with the regular php, no?
<Rob-West> i even an use my new video card
<hawk_> what would the mount command i have mounted them before it just says i dont have access to them
<Rob-West> it may be old but its still good for basic kubuntu
<Rob-West> what r html editors
<Rob-West> how do they work
<hawk_> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<epimeth> Rob-West: I'm not sure I understand your question... do you mean a wysiwyg?
<epimeth> zblach: you still with me?
<Rob-West> !htmleditors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about htmleditors - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hawk_> nvm thanks should have looked closer at what you said befor
<zblach> epimeth: i'm here
<hawk_> *before
<zblach> i know nothing about php
<zblach> i was just reading an article about how insecure curl was
<zblach> and the name drew my attention
<hawk_> what do you need to know about php
<epimeth> hawk_: just what the package name is for apache2/php
<epimeth> and the php needs to have curl support
<epimeth> zblach: curl is just a wrapper for a tcp socket... I think we all know those aren't secure :-0
<epimeth> nor do they need to be
<hawk_> epimeth: sorry i dont know anything about that
* rifux Salut
<epimeth> lol
<epimeth> kay
<epimeth> I'll just !apache2-mod-php
<epimeth> !apache2-mod-php
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apache2-mod-php - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<epimeth> erg
<epimeth> !apache2
<ubotu> apache2: next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.55-4ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 35 kB, installed size 80 kB
<epimeth> !php5
<ubotu> php5: server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package). In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.6-1ubuntu2.2 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<epimeth> no link!?
<epimeth> stupid ubotu
<epimeth> ahhh... libapache2-mod-php5 it is then!
<epimeth> Rob-West: what do you need to know about html editors?
<epimeth> technically, any text editor can be used to write html
<chad> could someone help with superkaramba? trying to get the liquid weather widget working
* Rob-West will bbl
<wimpies> does anybody know of a tool/command I could use from XP to boot linux from my running XP (I need to reinstall XP and want to avoid downloading/burning a new rescue disk)
<epimeth> !kwebdev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwebdev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<epimeth> wimpies: you'll need to reinstall grub or lilo to your mbr
<epimeth> but to do that you still need to download/burn a disk
<Jucato> !kdewebdev
<ubotu> kdewebdev: web development apps from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 60 kB
<wimpies> hmm. so nothing I could run point to /dev/hdax and it would load ...
<Rob-West> how do i close X
<Rob-West> so i can install my video driver
<Rob-West> drivers*
<hawk_> thank you everyone for your help dos anyone know where there is a good list of linux games
<epimeth> alt-crl-del
<Jucato> Rob-West: logout, Ctrl+Alt+F1, login to the command line, "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop"
<Rob-West> thanks
<epimeth> that works, too
<epimeth> :-)
<Rob-West> :)
<Jucato> ctrl+alt+del actually doesn't work...
<DaveQB> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<DaveQB> yeah thats it
<Rob-West> can i do it when im in
<DaveQB> it just restarts X
<Jucato> Rob-West: no
<DaveQB> :)
<Rob-West> y not
<Jucato> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace is the one that restarts X
<DaveQB> in what ?
<DaveQB> you need to to run sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<Jucato> Rob-West: because if you do that while you're in KDE, it will shutdown KDE immediaely
<hawk_> is there i good list of native games for linux
<Jucato> Rob-West: so do it in one of the consoles (not Konsole)
<DaveQB> yeah, best to log out and do it
<Jucato> !games | hawk_
<ubotu> hawk_: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<DaveQB> hawk_ google happypenguin, heaps there
<hawk_> thanks
<DaveQB> happypenguin.org i think
<Rob-West> whats the command
<prak> if i have installed an application that require opening with wine, where would the application usually be installed?
<Jucato> Rob-West: logout, Ctrl+Alt+F1, login to the command line, "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop"
<DaveQB> prak  ~/.wine/fake_c/Program Files ?
<DaveQB> what Jucato said :)
<Jucato> prak: if Wine doesn't create a K Menu entry for it, it should be in ~/.wine/drive_c/
<Jucato> O.o
<Rob-West> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm k thank
<Rob-West> thanks
<muru>  slackrat: thanks .. i sucessfully installed UBUNTU
<SlackRat> cool, just now?
<muru>  ... Yes
<SlackRat> congrats!
<muru>  .. btw.. this Adept updater says there are lot of updates available.. but how do i know what is needed and what is not
<SlackRat> muru,  generally let it install everything , their system updates.....are you running dapper , or edgy?
<muru>  Dapper
<Rob-West> wow it looks different
<SlackRat> no problems then, it wont update by default to any newer version, and it keep s up with security updates, latest package versions
<SlackRat> etc
<SlackRat> did you install off the 6.0.6 or the 6.0.6.1  cds?
<muru>  hmm.. not sure.. how can i check
<SlackRat> the cd?
<Jucato> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<muru> i burned the live CD a week back and did install from it
<SlackRat> a week, ok cool, i have the older one, without the poiint one
<SlackRat> if i install its a LOT of updates
<SlackRat> you have the latest, youre just catching up with anything since it came out
<SlackRat> most updates are shorter
<SlackRat> few pkgs now and then
<Rob-West> ok how do i restart x
<muru> .. .Yes it is 6.06.1 LTS... but the adept shows still there are lot of updates
<ian_> Is it normal for the waiting cursor to blink rapidly? In gnome and KDE as far as I can tell.
<Jucato> Rob-West: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace (after logging out preferrably)
<SlackRat> there have been a few since it was released  late last summer
<SlackRat> let it update
<muru> ... its not like windows updates.. right?... sometime .. it screws up everything
<SlackRat> tends to fix any lil bugs people found  a long the way plus any securty updates
<Rob-West> i dont wanna log out
<SlackRat> not usually, not at the moment...there was one way back that knocked out peoples X windows for a day
<SlackRat> but it was fixed in a day by the devs
<SlackRat> it tends to run better when kept up to date
<muru> ..  cool. .let me try my luck :)
<SlackRat> you;ll miss all the lil bugs that got caught since june
<SlackRat> heh, not much luck to it....may take a  lil time but then you might get one or two a week, three or four pkgs only
<Rob-West> yees
<Rob-West> now it works
<Rob-West> high res looks cool
<Jucato> Rob-West: you can't restart X without KDE being restarted anyway. Restart X = forced KDE logout. so better logout manually first
<muru> ... thanks... You guys made my install very smooth.. i couldnt believe it... you guys are GREAT
<SlackRat> well, enjoy, learn, and if you can, pay it forward, heh
* xerroz hides from the lawyers :)
* Jucato sets up a fake wall... behind here xerroz
<xerroz> ^_^
* Jucato "behind the C wall"
<xerroz> hahaha
<xerroz> as long as it was written in assembly :)\
* Rob-West is back to kubuntu
<quino> hola
<quino> soy nuevo
<Ash-Fox> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<quino> hablais espaol?
<Ash-Fox> !es > quino
* argonel lights kubuntu on fire and throws it in an ashtray
<epimeth> !modrewrite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modrewrite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<epimeth> how do I add the mod-rewrite module to apache2?
<Yasim> Somebody knows how to translate OppenOffice?
<mitype2> does anyone know of any mmorpg I can play? I really miss Conquer Online\
<coreymon77> Yasim: what do you mean by translate, and to what language?
<hawk_> how do i get Deluge to install adept manager is not finding it and a have the univeral thing turned on
<Yasim> coreymon77: from English to Spanish
<coreymon77> Yasim: just install the language pack
<Yasim> how can I do that?
<coreymon77> apt
<Yasim> ok, let me search...
<Jucato> !openoffice.org-l10n-es
<ubotu> openoffice.org-l10n-es: Spanish language package for OpenOffice.org. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.4-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1551 kB, installed size 6956 kB
<Yasim> Jucato: thanks
<Yasim> ubotu: Thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<pgraves> Guys, I just installed Kubuntu again on a desktop... and now Im trying to customize it visually.... my first target is the login window...... by default its a light blue background with a grey window asking for Username/Password and the word "Kubuntu" in huge blue letters above that..... how can I change this?
<Yasim> A BOT???
<Jucato> !ubotu | Yasim
<ubotu> Yasim: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hawk_>  how do i get Deluge to install adept manager is not finding it and a have the univeral thing turned on
<Yasim> Wow... a bot talks to me...
<Jucato> hawk_: what is deluge?
<Yasim> **speaks
<Jucato> !changethemes | pgraves
<ubotu> pgraves: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<Jucato> pgraves: scroll down to the KDM Theme section
<hawk_> jucato is a bittorrent client and the site says that it is in the repetory
<Jucato> !info deluge-torrent
<ubotu> deluge-torrent: A Bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0-2~edgy1 (edgy-backports), package size 1466 kB, installed size 3888 kB
<Jucato> hawk_: ^^^
<Yasim> !ubotu | Yasim
<mefisto__> hawk_: you really confused me. I thought you wanted deluge to install adept for you.
<Yasim> Jucato : I've traslated it already
<Yasim> but the dicctionary is still in english.
<Ash-Fox> How does one dump the names of all the packages installed on the system (preferibly without version info)?
<Jucato> Ash-Fox: "dpkg -L" I think
<hawk_> mefisto no i want it the other way around srry
<mefisto__> Yasim: there is a wizard in openoffice that installs dictionaries. In the file menu
<hawk_> you see it is not showing up
<Jucato> hawk_: the package name is deluge-torrent. it's possible that you don't have universe enabled, or if you just enabled it now, you didn't Fetch Updates
<Yasim> mmm I can't see it.
<hawk_> i have uviverse enabled
<argonel> Ash-Fox: dpkg --get-selections
<Jucato> Ash-Fox: that works too ^^^
<Jucato> in fact, that's whay I'm using.. why didn't I say that lol
<agent> Using LANG=en_US.UTF-8, KDE/QT applications do not show ISO 8859-2 characters, yet all other non-KDE/QT applications, including rxvt and xterm do show them fine. Why is this? Are the default fonts associated in KDE UTF8 broken? My KDE fonts are all "sans serif" with "monospace" as "fixed width" (in Control Center)
<Ash-Fox> Thanks guys
<Jucato> hawk_: can you pastebin your sources.list? I'm guessing the wrong universe is enabled
<Yasim> mefisto__: I've found it, thanks!
<hawk_> dos linux have a fire wall built into it and if it dos how do you shut it off
<hawk_> i dont now how
<hawk_> to pastbin
<Jucato> !pastebin | hawk_
<ubotu> hawk_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mefisto__> hawk_: if you're using konversation, there should be a link to a pastebin at the top of this window
<reldruh> does anybody here have their address book in kontact linked to kopete accounts?
<hawk_> where is the sources.list att
<Jucato> reldruh: I do
<Jucato> hawk_: in /etc/apt/
<Jucato>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<reldruh> Jucato: I'm trying to get it set up, but when I tell it to use my address book name for a contact, the name goes blank, like there isn't anything there
<reldruh> Jucato: but in the address book all my contacts have names
<Jucato> reldruh: did you "link" the kopete contact w/ the addressbook contact first?
<reldruh> Jucato: yes. Rght click on a contact in kopete, go to properties, click change address book link and find their name
<hawk_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8031/ there you go
<Jucato> reldruh: hm...
<reldruh> Jucato: in the list, it's all fine. Names and email addresses all displayed correctly
<reldruh> Jucato: this happens for aim and google talk accounts
<Jucato> so you see the name of the Address book contact at the top of the Properties page?
<reldruh> the title of the properties window is 'properties of meta contact' Under address book link the correct name is listed
<Jucato> hawk_: did you Fetch Updates already?
<hawk_> yes
<hawk_> and i just did it agion
<Rob-West> who was i talking to about html editors
<Jucato> hawk_: aah!!!
<Jucato> hawk_: enable the edgy-backports repository!! :)
<hawk_> how do i do that
<Jucato> how do you usually add/enable repositories? Adept? or manually editing the file?
<hawk_> adept
<Jucato> hawk_: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse <--- you need to enable this one
<Jucato> in Adept
<coffee> hello all
<reldruh> Jucato: any ideas on why it might not be working?
<n8k99> mmm, coffee
<Jucato> reldruh: sorry, no...
<reldruh> Jucato: oh well. Thanks for trying
* Jucato splashes hot coffee unto n8k99
<hawk_> jucato: thanks it worked
* n8k99 freaks out looking for a mug
<Jucato> :)
<coffee> would anyone be willing to help out with some wireless prob's on new install?  (i've been at it for a few hours)
<reldruh> coffee: I'm in the process of doing the same thing. What's your problem?
<hawk_> do kubuntu have a firewall
<coffee> edgy 6.1 install on sony desktop, doesn't recognize wireless usb adaptor., wired ethernet works fine
<BluesKaj> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jucato> !firewall | hawk_
<ubotu> hawk_: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<reldruh> coffee: doesn't see it at all? Have you tried ndiswrapper? Do you know the chipset?
<hawk_> !guarddog
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<hawk_> how do i start guraddog in kde
<hawk_> guarddog
<Jucato> hawk_: you have to install it first.
<hawk_> oh
<reldruh> coffee: ?
<reldruh> does anybody know why my wireless card would give me problems on startup, but work perfectly if I log out then log back in?
<ComputerHermit> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<reldruh> does anybody know why my wireless card would give me problems on startup, but work perfectly if I log out then log back in?
<nonuda_> how to install kubuntu without cdrom?
<intelikey> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<scott> how do you set up Compiz after d/l? i used synaptic package manager
<matute> Hola!!! necesito ayuda sobre los driver de nvidia en kubuntu
<mememe> I need help instilling programs
<mememe> I oprn the .tat.gz folder but what do i click on after extract?
<neo_> 'morning
<Morbo> Go to konsole
<Morbo> cd to the folder
<mememe> ok...
<asaup> hi all
<Morbo> Usually, you do "./configure"
<Morbo> Provided no errors "make"
<Morbo> then "sudo make install"
<Morbo> What are you trying to intsall, anyways?
<asaup> can you rememember me the multimedia packages page please
<asaup> i dont remember it
<Morbo> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<asaup> thanx
<Morbo> np
<mememe> mozilla firefox and yahoo messenger
<Morbo> mememe: OK, there's an easier way
<mememe> when i click on the shell script
<mememe> it gives me the code, but i dont know what to do with it
<Morbo> for firefox, sudo aptitude install mozilla-firefox
<Morbo> For Yahoo Messenger, I'd suggest using kopete, which comes with kubuntu
<mememe> the bin file?
* Rob-West is looking for a html editor that will show what the page will look like before its up for public eyes
<Morbo> mememe: Read what I said aboe.
<nonuda_> mememe: what program?
<Morbo> mozilla-firefox exists in the repositories, mememe
<Morbo> If you install it that way, keeping it up-to-date is much easier
<nonuda_> but u must connect to internet
<mememe> Sorry, I don't know what that means---I am really new to kubuntu
<Morbo> mememe: OK.  Are you at a command line?
<Morbo> Also called a terminal
<Morbo> command line is the evil name ;)
<mememe> ok--got that
<Morbo> Type "sudo aptitude install mozilla-firefox"
<Morbo> For yahoo messenger, kopete should be installed already
<Morbo> kopete handles a bunch of different IM protocols like AIM, Jabber/gtalk
<mememe> what is kopete?
<fiyawerx> anyone know how you can clear your dns cache?
<ErikTheRed> is there a decent cd ripper for kde other than kaudiocreator?
<mefisto__> can the k/ubuntu installer resize both fat32 and ntfs partitions (assuming there is enough free space and disk is healthy)?
<MHobbit> Kopete is an IM program that can connect to many IM protcols.
<MHobbit> s/protcols/protocols/;
<fiyawerx> mefisto__: i did ntfs no problem during it
<mefisto__> what about fat32? anyone?
<intelikey> mefisto__ parted can yes.
<fiyawerx> if it can do ntfs i'd hope it could hehe
<mefisto__> intelikey: is parted used in the installer?
<Rob-West> can someone help me
<intelikey> mefisto__ yes
<intelikey> Rob-West quanta+ ?
<mememe> so after i go to terminal, at the black screen the prompt says (i think) "ubuntu@ubuntu" and i type "sudo aptitude install mozilla-firefox"?
<Rob-West> yea
<Rob-West> i need the repo for it
<intelikey> main
<Rob-West> i found it
<intelikey> screem - A GNOME website development environment  ?
<mememe> Morbo?
<Rob-West> i found what i wanted
<intelikey> august - Tcl/Tk HTML editor
<intelikey> bluefish - advanced Gtk+ HTML editor
<Morbo> mememe: yes
<mefisto__> Rob-West: if you search for "html editor" and "web dev" in adept, you'll find quite a few
<Rob-West> well i found what i wanted thanks
<mememe> Ok, thanks, but how does it know what folder it is in?
<intelikey> no it's not.   that's not what you want.   you want something else
<intelikey> you want vim
<intelikey> or is it  macs ....
<intelikey> :)
<Morbo> emacs.  I almost had to get a lobotomy because of it.
<mememe> and Morbo- what is the default password to username 'root'  -  I thought it was 'toor' but that didn't work
<intelikey> mememe there is no password for root
<intelikey> can't login as root          (unless you change that)
<Morbo> Just type in the password you set whilst installing
<mememe> i didnt install--live cd using external hd to save stuff on
<pgraves> Ok, Phase 1: Setting Up Different Login Screen Accomplished... THANK YOU!.... Now I want to try to change the splash screen that loads after I type in my User/Pass... I downloaded a bunch of Splash Screens from the place that I got the Login Themes, but I dont know how to install the splace screens... any help? or any docs?
<intelikey> mememe then there is no password piriod.
<pgraves> Note: Im using Kubuntu Dapper
<intelikey> !splash | pgraves
<ubotu> pgraves: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<ErikTheRed> does anyone know of any decent alternatives to kaudiocreator?
<intelikey> oh that's 'no_me specific... sorry
<Jucato> pgraves: it's called ksplash
<Jucato> pgraves: you can download some ksplash themes from http://kde-look.org and then install them using System Settings -> Splash Screen
<dewey> good day mates
<Jucato> pgraves: no need to extract the contents of the .tar.gz
<dewey> say is kde 4.0 working in kubuntu?
<Rob-West> how do i lock the screen
<intelikey> kde 4.0 is not released yet
<dewey> hmmm kde 4 alpha then?
<Jucato> Rob-West: K Menu -> Lock Session or Ctrl+Alt+L
<Jucato> dewey: not even alpha yet
<intelikey> ctrl+alt+L
* Morbo loves the jobs thing for KDE4
<pgraves> Im in System Settings but I dont see "Splash Screen"
<intelikey> Jucato dapper ^
<pgraves> I tried to do a Apt-get install ksplash but it said I already have the newest installed
<Rob-West> now to test my video card
<Jucato> oh
<aseigo> pgraves: if you type "splash" in the search bar, do you get anything at all?
<Jucato> pgraves: it's in there, somewhere... I don't have dapper. you can use the search function in System Settings...
* Jucato waves to aseigo! :)
<aseigo> yo
* aseigo just got back in from yoga.. 
<Jucato> oooh yoga :)
<Rob-West> how do i test my video card
<Rob-West> to make sure it works
<draik> How do I make Kubuntu stop using the onboard audio and switch to the sound card instead?
<aseigo> draik: for arts, you can do that in the sound system control panel
<aseigo> draik: as long as the kernel sees the card, it should be listed on the hardware  page
<draik> aseigo: I tried that. Wouldn't work
<intelikey> draik there is also a wiki on sound stuff
<draik> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mefisto__> what's the conventional wisdom on medibuntu? Is it "not recommended" by the k/ubuntu people? (legal issues aside)
<aseigo> draik: for other engines/systems you need to configure them individually
<draik> aseigo: Thank you
<aseigo> draik: so.. e.g. for xine you need to configure xine
<draik> I will try that
<aseigo> and GOD i can't wait for phonon so we can stop =that= particularly brand of insanity
<swanfl> has anyone tried the latest feisty fawn? how is it? any problems?
<aseigo> "so .. go to these 8 different hidden places and configure the same damn thing over and over again."
<pgraves> if I go to K>Run "KSplash" it appears to show the splash screen, not give me an option to change it
<aseigo> swanfl: working well for me...
<Jucato> mefisto__: it's a 3rd party project. therefore not officially supported
<swanfl> thanks aseigo
<intelikey> making the card you want the default card   slot=0  is a good place to start draik,  howto is on the wiki
<swanfl> no issues yet?
<Jucato> pgraves: try System Settings -> Appearance or System Settings -> Desktop
<aseigo> swanfl: they've even finally (just the other day) uploaded new x.org packages so that xephyr works again on x86-64.. .yay!
<Jucato> aseigo: nice! :)
<mefisto__> Jucato: yes but I was wondering if it was discouraged at all
<Jucato> mefisto__: well, it's sort of a separate distro right?
<mefisto__> Jucato: like automatix
<Jucato> ah hm..
<Jucato> let me check
<Rob-West> whats the command to test a video card in ubuntu
<Morbo> glxgears, maybe
<mefisto__> Jucato: it's multimedia packages
<intelikey> Rob-West ?
<Jucato> mefisto__: ah then it has the same warning for any 3rd-party repository/package. Use at your own risk.
<Jucato> mefisto__: but so far, no warning like Automatix
<swanfl> what about the bug where you can't change the display resolution by doing ctrl-alt kpplus or minus?
<intelikey> glxgears -iaknowledgethatthisisnotabeancemarktool  or something like that.
<Rob-West> i need open gl
<pgraves> DONE
<pgraves> Phase II - Complete
<Jucato> glxgears -printfps
<pgraves> Ok.... FINAL Phase
<Jucato> pgraves: found it?
<pgraves> Yeah, found it
<Jucato> pgraves: where was it under?
* Jucato might have to make a Dapper -> Edgy -> Feisty "compatibility chart" for System Settings... :(
<pgraves> System Settings>Desktop then in the left pane theres a "Splash Screen" option
<Jucato> ah ok. in Edgy, they moved it out of Desktop
<Rob-West> ok i need open gl first
<pgraves> Now... When I downloading the Login Themes & the Splash Screens, I also downloaded Boot Splash Screens.... Any idea how to install those?
<pgraves> downloaded*
<Jucato> pgraves: unfortunately, those are more difficult to chnage
<Jucato> !usplash | pgraves
<ubotu> pgraves: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<estebandido> hello... can anyone tell me if kubuntu-ppc will install correctly on a 64-bit G5?
<intelikey> right-click .... point click.   right-click  ...
<Jucato> pgraves: you can't use bootsplash themes from KDE-Look unless they're made specifically for USplash
<intelikey> estebandido while i admitedly have not tested that.   it should.
<pgraves> hmmm
<pgraves> oh well
<freality> a G5 is Intel-based, I;d think it uses the nomal 64 bit edition.
<pgraves> Oh, also... can I have different "Desktop Icons" for different virtual desktops?
<intelikey> basicly that's the same as installing i386  on a k8
<estebandido> no, i bought it before apple went intel
<estebandido> intelikey: i just spent two weeks on a gentoo installation that "should" have worked
<Jucato> pgraves: afaik,no
<mefisto__> pgraves: not a bad idea though
<pgraves> it'd be nice to be able to configure a path for each desktop
<estebandido> i'm on ubuntu now, and would love to have it on my mac
<intelikey> estebandido as i said.   i haven't tested that.      no apples here mate
<lontra> can you install kde 4 development snapshots in feisty?
<freality> if the liveCD works, then it'll install
<estebandido> i'm so frustrated, i've considered selling the machine
<freality> estebandito. I don't know much about Macs and linux. but http://www.linuxactionshow.com is run by a couple guys that switched to linux from a mac.
<intelikey> freality it'll install in some places where the live CD wont run
<Rob-West> ok how do i install opengl for an nvidia video card in ubntu
<Rob-West> kubuntu*
<estebandido> freality: too late to go back... i've wiped the partition table
<intelikey> !ati | Rob-West
<ubotu> Rob-West: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<estebandido> it's linux or the curb
<estebandido> oh, wait, i read that wrong
<n8k99> linux runs pretty well on a mac
<n8k99> only thing is you don't get Flash
<Mena> HI
<Mena> stdin, are you here
<intelikey> n8k99 so there is nothing missing really  :)     kool
<Mena> intelikey,
<intelikey> Mena
<Mena> intelikey, i had a prob with gueb bec of renistall xp and i did as on th ewiki page but nothing happnend
<n8k99> pretty much- have had kubuntu on my powerbook since hoary
<Mena> gurb*
<Mena> !gurb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gurb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> still no grub prompt at boot ?
<Mena> intelikey, yes
<intelikey> ?
<Mena> intelikey, i installed it on root
<Mena> intelikey, or that will not work
<Mena> intelikey, must boot part
<Mena> intelikey, i dont know
<Mena>  :|
<intelikey> needs installed to the mbr     i'd think.
<intelikey> MRB
<intelikey> MBR
<intelikey> i'll get it right if you give me long enough
<Mena> okay
<Mena> intelikey, i did this
<Mena> intelikey, sudo -i then sudo fdisk -l then mkdir /mnt/root then mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/root
<Mena> intelikey, the grub-install --rootdirectory=/mnt/root /dev/hda1
<Mena> intelikey, so what is wrong
<Mena> intelikey,and i git this no report errors
<Mena> intelikey, and first its says ignore something stage1 one or something like that also
<freality> question. there any deskbar like applets for KDE?
<intelikey> yeah aside from the second instance of sudo being superflutious       the device should have been  /dev/hda  not /dev/hda1      i think.
<Mena> intelikey, i went to the wiki and its says choose your write linux part
<Mena> intelikey, i mean kubuntu or ubuntu
<Mena> intelikey, :)
<intelikey> let me look at the page a minute.    i'll get back to you.
<Mena> intelikey, ok take your time
* Rob-West will bbl
<epimeth> anybody good with regexps?
<epimeth> cuz grep is giving me a leeetil problem
<epimeth> grep -n '\:}[^\<\s\"] ' * > todo
<epimeth> in other words... I want the files and rownumbers of [template]  pages which contain the string ':}' followed by anything that is not in the following list: <, a space character, or a double quotation
<epimeth> problem is I'm also getting back rows that end in ':}'
<epimeth> which makes sence, cuz \s does not cover \n
<epimeth> but when I add \n to the list ([^\<\s\"\n] )
<epimeth> it still finds them :-(
<fudgey> hello!
<Mena> hi
<epimeth> ahoy!
<intelikey> Mena ok the wiki agrees with me on the mbr issue.
<Mena> i realy dont know what is mbr
<Mena> or what is meaning
<intelikey> grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/root /dev/hda  <<< that's what the wiki said for an example.    that will install frub on the MBR == master boot record    rather than /dev/hda1 == first primary partition
<intelikey> frub ?      heh   grub
<Mena> ohh ok thanks
<Mena> so ist hda just hda
<Mena> its*
<Mena> okay i will try
<intelikey> yep that's what i told you the first time.   ^^^
<Mena> thaanks :) ^_^
<epimeth> inteli: you know regexps perchance?
<intelikey> epimeth a little about it
<intelikey> epimeth   man regex
<intelikey> epimeth what you want is ?
<intelikey> or was it just a pool ?
<intelikey> poll
<epimeth> grep -n '\:}[^\<\s\"] ' * > todo
<epimeth> it is 'finding' the \s
<intelikey> ok inside ''  and using \  is redundant
<intelikey> try ""
<epimeth> just making sure :-)
<epimeth> okay... I'll try that...
<epimeth> nope
<epimeth> same exact list
<freality> epimath -are you looking an "s" or "\s"?
<epimeth> \s
<intelikey> k let me test it a bit and get back to you.
<epimeth> cheers
<epimeth> also, \n... but that should be included in \s
<freality> try \\s instead
<epimeth> hmmm
<stdin> epimeth: you may want to install kregexpeditor
<stdin> !kregexpeditor
<ubotu> kregexpeditor: graphical regular expression editor plugin for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 278 kB, installed size 1080 kB
<epimeth> naw... that'll match \ and s
<epimeth> I need \s
<intelikey> what is \s ?
<fudgey> !
<stdin> \s = A space character
<epimeth> space
<epimeth> also, tab
<epimeth> newline
<intelikey> just use the space.
<epimeth> stdin
<epimeth> you seem to know what you're talking about
<intelikey> \n is newline
<epimeth> help me out?
<epimeth> \s should match newline as well
<epimeth> with /m
<epimeth> but I'm using regexp... so I'm kinda stuck
<epimeth> grep -n '\:}[^\<\s\"] ' * > todo
<stdin> epimeth: I know a bit about it, but i'm no expert and all I know is what I've found from when I needed it
<intelikey> epimeth grep -ne ...
<epimeth> egrep?
<epimeth> I'll give it a shot...
<intelikey> no egrep is  -E  not -e
<epimeth> whups
<epimeth> nope and nope
<epimeth> added the \n manually, too
<epimeth> doesn't work, either
<intelikey> -E, --extended-regexp   -e PATTERN, --regexp=PATTERN       but i still say \s seems like an odd duck.
<jose__> who knows a mp3 player with skin transparent?
<joey__> anyone know abodu the add/remove features?
<bonbonthejon> joey__: what do you mean?
<joey__> stupid thing wont add prgrams
<epimeth> tried it with a space... doesn't work, either
<epimeth> wtf
<bonbonthejon> joey__: try using adept instead, i havent had good luck with add/remove either
<epimeth> maybe '^' is not the 'not' symbol in grep?
<mefisto__> joey__: what do you mean it won't add programs? are programs listed?
<freality> ^ is beginnig of line
<joey__> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages
<epimeth> not if its in square brackets
<joey__> when i apply changes to install a program
<epimeth> [^ = exclude
<jose__> who knows a mp3 player with skin transparent?
<stdin> epimeth: try ':\}[^\<\s\"] ' (move the 1st '\')
<intelikey> grep -ne '\:}[^\<\s\"] ' *
<intelikey> Binary file 18177.zip matches
<mefisto__> joey__: and did it download anything?
<joey__> no
<bonbonthejon> joey__: try using adept
<mefisto__> joey__: try installing the same prog in adept. It probably gives you more feedback
<jose__> install kpackage
<epimeth> muther
<epimeth> nothing is working?!?!
<bonbonthejon> !kpackage
<ubotu> kpackage: KDE package management tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 679 kB, installed size 1388 kB
<intelikey> epimeth what do you want it to do ?
<mefisto__> joey__: if it didn't download anything at all, the repositories in sources.list might not be right, possibly
<epimeth> I'm making sure that none of our templates have extraneous characters in them
<joey__> gave me the same feedback for both
<norbert> Trying to do a clean Feisty install on a server: 2 raid 1s -  /root (md0) and /home (md1). Due to previous issues, I just cleanly wiped and formatted the previous /root. In the installer, it recognized the partitions and made the new root raid (md2). When it tries to go back to the partition window, I get an error: Could not stat device /dev/md/1 - No such file or directory
<bonbonthejon> joey__: open konsole and run "sudo apt-get update" to see if it downloads
<intelikey> you are looking for strings in all files in the pwd and sending the output to a todo file that is overwritten each time you run that.   <epimeth> grep -n '\:}[^\<\s\"] ' * > todo
<stdin> ':\}[^\<\s\"] ' seems to look for (in "English") ":}" with any character except A space,< and "
<epimeth> so if a colon or a star appears outside of a template call - {:name:} or {:page:name:} - I need to move it to inside the language file
<norbert> Apparently, the installer sees my /home (md1) and tries to work with it; I don't need it to recognize it - I can do it after the install, but I can't continue the installation due to the error
<joey__> bunch of errors
<bonbonthejon> norbert: where did you install grub
<epimeth> stdin: exactly
<norbert> bonbonthejon: mbr
<bonbonthejon> norbert: ok, i knew there was a problem trying to install grub on a raid
<bonbonthejon> norbert: do you have a swap?
<norbert> bonbonthejon: specific to feisty? (previous setup was Edgy, and it worked fine)
<norbert> no, I do not
<epimeth> I'm looking for :} followed by anything that isn't a space, an html tag, or the end to an html property
<norbert> bonbonthejon: I can shave some of the /root for swap w/o having space issues. Will this help somehow? (don't see how this is related)
<bonbonthejon> norbert: I dont know, I thought you had to have a swap
<norbert> bonbonthejon: for that matter, I suspect I could make a small /boot if that's the real issue
<norbert> bonbonthejon: nope; Edgy installed fine with no swap and root on raid. Unless feisty requires it.. (this is the alternative cd)
<norbert> bonbonthejon: the real issue seems to be that I have a previous /home raid1 I don't want to destroy. Is there a good way to make a clean install w/o it messing with /home?
<bonbonthejon> norbert: no, I've done dapper with swap and a separate boot, root on raid
<MegaVolt> hi, got a problem installing kubuntu feisty on amd64
<mefisto__> joey__: you could try http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/ to get a new sources.list
<MegaVolt> clicking install doesnt do anything, if i paste the command in the konsole i get
<MegaVolt> http://rafb.net/p/tHKIIK55.html
<MegaVolt> any ideas
<bonbonthejon> norbert: you should be able to only format the other partitions, and mount /home
<Mena> intelikey , thanks its worked
<Mena> intelikey , i dont thought that it would be simple
<Mena> intelikey , heheeh :)
<bonbonthejon> MegaVolt: I prefer using the alt. install cd, it seems to have less problems
<norbert> bonbonthejon: I should mention that the reason I formatted /root outside of the installer was because it was giving me the same error for the /root raid. After, I formatted /root, installer works fine for setting up the new partition. I sincerely hope that there is a solution outside of repeating this scenario with /home
<intelikey> epimeth grep -ne ':}' | grep -ve ':} '
<epimeth> lol
<epimeth> nice
<norbert> bonbonthejon: I'm trying to format other partitions, and mount /home later; Installer doesn't get as far as letting me select "/" for a partition :-)
<bonbonthejon> norbert: its been months since I set up my server, I dont remember how everyting worked
<intelikey> well just a thought.   if you can't write it short,  write it long.
<norbert> What's the use of having a separate /home if everytime I need to reinstall /root, everything complains so much.. *sigh*
<norbert> bonbonthejon: heh. Hopefully some other kind soul has some answers
<epimeth> inteli: great workaround
<epimeth> cheers
<epimeth> I'll just pipe to all the ones I don't want :-)
<MegaVolt> k ill try the alternate cd then ... seems like a really strage bug
<ghetek> if i have a dell d610 with onboard video intel 815 would beryl be ok?
<MegaVolt> any way to use some kind of text mode install with the normal cd ?
<bonbonthejon> norbert: the way i got around a similar problem was I took out the drive with the data, I put a new drive in, set up the system, reinserted the data drive, copied everything over, then added the data drive to the raid
<bonbonthejon> MegaVolt: i dont think so
<ian_> Is gmail not working for anyone else?
<bonbonthejon> ghetek: intel cards have open drivers, I believe, so they should do pretty good with beryl
<intelikey> epimeth i'm better at just "getting it done"  than "doing it right"   but hey,  what is right ?
<stdin> ian_: yeah, working fine
<epimeth> $ isn't friggin working/!!!!!!
<intelikey> \$
<MegaVolt> the .py script coomplains about missing init methods - am i the only one with this problem? the error message sounds like some script error to me, not a hardware problem
<epimeth> | grep -ve ':}$'
<epimeth> that'll match a $ literal
<epimeth> I want the end of line
<epimeth> \n isn't working either
<epimeth> \r\n
<epimeth> \r
<epimeth> nothing
<epimeth> wtf
<ghetek> bonbonthejon: thanks! i will install it.
<CShadowRun> dam. :(
<intelikey> try the "" in place of the ''
<CShadowRun> $ man women
<CShadowRun> No manual entry for women
<CShadowRun> just as i thought linux was the answer for everything :(
<norbert> bonbonthejon: this is assuming I have an additional ~450GB drive. :-)
<bonbonthejon> CShadowRun: i found a web page will unix jokes like that
<bonbonthejon> norbert: if you have a raid you should have more than one drive
<intelikey> epimeth       grep -ve ':\}$'     works.
<ghetek> is there an antivirus that i can run on my kubuntu partition to search my windows ntfs partition?
<CShadowRun> [bonbonthejon-> i'd like a link :D
<intelikey> epimeth so does  grep -ve ":\}$"
<bonbonthejon> ghetek: if you mount the ntfs partition a linux anti-virus shoudl be able to
<stdin> ghetek: ClamAV is one
<norbert> bonbonthejon: wait; Install the system with one drive (non-raid); Mount data raid partition (will this mount normally like ext3?) Copy over data to system drive; Zero the data drive and re-add it to the raid?
<ghetek> is clamav gui?
<ghetek> stdin: is clamav gui?
<shriphani> !gnutella
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnutella - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ghetek> !amule
<ubotu> amule: client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-1 (edgy), package size 1239 kB, installed size 3368 kB
<bonbonthejon> ghetek: if its not there is a gui for it
<ghetek> bonbonthejon: ok thx
<shriphani> ghetek: amule supports gnutella ?
<stdin> ghetek: no clue, never used it, but I think it's probably a commandline app, that just scans the files every now and then, with cron
<bonbonthejon> norbert: redo the system with raid, plug the old drive in, it should show up as another raid, then mount the second raid and copy
<ghetek> shriphani: no actually shareaza does and there is an entry in the wiki on getting shareaza working with wine in ubuntu, ive done it its easy
<shriphani> hmm.... no native apps for that ?
<MegaVolt> if im using the feisty install cd right now is there a way to see which version it is (herd) ?
<epimeth> grr... screw it... I'll go through the list and erase the ones that are only newlines myself
<epimeth> :-(
<norbert> bonbonthejon: I can make a temporary raid1 during install, just using one drive?
<intelikey> epimeth heh so does   grep -ve ":\}
<intelikey> "
<bonbonthejon> norbert: yes, the install raid will be the new system, set it up for 2, but only put in 1
<epimeth> I did a wc on both
<epimeth> -ve :}$
<epimeth> had less rows than without it
<epimeth> but there were rows there that ended in :}
<epimeth> so I'm very unhappy
<bonbonthejon> CShadowRun: http://www.csd.uwo.ca/staff/magi/personal/humour/Computer_Audience/Funny UNIX Shell Commands.html
<norbert> bonbonthejon: interesting; I will try that, thanks for the tip!
<intelikey> epimeth probably had spaces that you don't see
<intelikey> i.e.  grep -ve ":\} $"
<bonbonthejon> norbert: like i said, I did a similar thing, took some work, but it worked
<epimeth> its open in kate as we speak
<epimeth> there aint nuthin there
<freality> epimeth - try '\<:}\>[^"http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=:space:<'
<ghetek> how do i use ifconfig to find my gateway?
<ghetek> is there a simple ipconfig for ubuntu?
<freality> crap, how do I paste raw text?
<epimeth> grep -ne ':}' *.tpl | grep -ve ':}[ ] ' | wc
<epimeth>    1197    2644   88311
<stdin> ghetek: use the command "route -n"
<epimeth> grep -ne ':}' *.tpl | grep -ve ':} ' |wc
<epimeth>    1197    2644   88311
<epimeth> ohhh
<epimeth> heh
<epimeth> my bad
<intelikey> well echo ' test :} ' | grep -ve ":\}$"     doesn't omit that line.  but the trailing space is not seen soooo......
<ghetek> stdin: thnx
<bonbonthejon> MegaVolt: I dont know of a way to find the herd, but "lsb_release -a" give some info
<epimeth> now $echo 'test :} ' > test.tpl
<epimeth> open it in Kate
<epimeth> and see the trailing space
<ErikTheRed> i'm looking for a decent tagging tool for my music that can pull from freedb, is there anything out there better than easytag?
<intelikey> epimeth now pipe it through grep and look.
<intelikey> echo ' test :} ' | grep -ve ":\}$" > test.tpl
<epimeth> grep -ne ':}' *.tpl | grep -ve ':} ' |wc
<epimeth>    1197    2644   88311
<epimeth> ack
<epimeth> technical_indicators_8.tpl:3:{:include:technical_indicators.tpl:}
<bonbonthejon> !tagging
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tagging - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<epimeth> technical_indicators_8.tpl is currently open in a text editor.  line 3 ends with the }
<epimeth> MUTHER OF GOD
<epimeth> why in all that is good and holy are there DOS newlines in my files?!?!?
<epimeth> and while we're on the subject, why were they not returned when I tried \r\n???
<epimeth> cheers guys... I can take it from here ;-)
<epimeth> muther
<intelikey> that i don't know.
<intelikey> but dos2unix filename    will fix that
<epimeth> just gotta say "thank you vi, for placing pretty blue ^Ms when something is wrong"
<epimeth> did I install that package?
<epimeth> nope
<epimeth> what's the package, you know?
<intelikey> !dos2unix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dos2unix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<epimeth> lol
* epimeth shoots ubotu in the nuts.
<epimeth> fail me again, bot, and you won't live to regret it
<intelikey> ah package name   tofrodos - Converts DOS <-> Unix text files, alias tofromdos
<theshadow> has anyone had issues getting the compiz gpg key?
<epimeth> woo hoo
<stdin> theshadow: isn't compiz in the ubuntu repos?
<theshadow> stdin: apparently :S
<stdin> theshadow: then you should already have the key
<nonuda_> i have the kubuntu system and have update most recent package and install some of application, and now i want to install it to another cpu can i use ghost?
<Dr_willis> nonuda_,  the linux program 'mondo/mindi' is good for backingup.restoring linux systems
<nonuda_> rather then fresh instal and update the packages again
<Dr_willis> theres proberly a dozen ways you could do it without ghost. :)
<ghetek> argh... how do i kubuntify the following command? "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<nonuda_> mondo/mindi..hm where can i find it?
<Dr_willis> nonuda_,  of course the apt packages its downloaded are stored on the hard drive.. you could just do an install. then  either copy those packges over to the new box. or share them, or use that apt cache tool that makes the 2nd pc look on the first one for the packages.
<Dr_willis> is the hardware in the 2 machines identical?
<stdin> ghetek: replace gdm with kdm
<epimeth> and after all has been said and done... there were 2 cases
<ghetek> damnit i didnt want it to be that easy...
<epimeth> *
<intelikey> epimeth well you have set me on a quest now....    why doesn't   grep -ve "\n"  work ?
<ghetek> now i just feel stupid
<nonuda_> no..
<epimeth> inteli... good luck
<epimeth> I, for one, am all grepped out
<epimeth> and its 6:30 am and I haven't slept
<Dr_willis> nonuda_,  you may be better off installing to the 2nd box. then shareing/copying  the allready downloaded packages
<epimeth> I think a nap is in order before calling the boss to let him know the templates are fixed
<metamorph> can kubuntu be loaded into and run from a memory stick
<epimeth> we want to put the site live tonight :-)
<metamorph> ?
<epimeth> meta: kubuntu, I don't think so... but debian can
<Dr_willis> metamorph,  ive heard it can
<ghetek> if i run sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart will i not see all my windows? will my file transfer continue on?
<stdin> epimeth: kubuntu is based on debian, so it should be the same
<nonuda_> ok..then how do i find those downloaded package in my harddrive?
<Dr_willis> ghetek,  that will stop X and kill the x apps.
<epimeth> but ubuntu's base install is like 10 times bigger
<stdin> ghetek: no, you'll be logged out
<Dr_willis> nonuda_,  now would be a good time to read up on how apt-get works. :)
<Dr_willis> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Dr_willis> check that apt-get manual.
<ghetek> i will give it a shot
<metamorph> I have debian 3.1 but I can't do anything with it so I got the lastes kubuntu
<epimeth> kubuntu installs a lot more pacakges by default, is all
<metamorph> latest
<Dr_willis> i had one pc set up to be the main 'package server' it downloaded all the updates and stuff.. and the other machines on the lan had their sources.list set to get the files from that machine.
<Dr_willis> that was handy
<epimeth> also, metamorph, it depends on the size of the memory stick :-)
<metamorph> 2 gig
<stdin> metamorph: maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent will help
<epimeth> Dr_willis: did you jigdo the mirror?  cuz that's just cool :-)
<metamorph> I'll try - thanks
<Dr_willis> epimeth,  i didenet go THAT far
<Dr_willis> :)
<nonuda_> thank u
<Jucato> dangnabit... stdin beat me to it... :(
<epimeth> any hoo... g'morning all! I'm off to bed!
<stdin> Jucato: I always do :P
<Jucato> hmph
<intelikey> epimeth there seems to be something about }\n   that grep can't handle normally
<swanfl> what exactly prompted the ubuntu team to use SVGATextMode in Feisty? this program was last updated in 2000 and doesn't appear to support recent video card, has no man page, and breaks my default console font /size setting?
<Dr_willis> ask in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_willis> sounds like somthing i would disable anyway
<intelikey> svgatextmode is only a mechenism to switch the screen mode the support is in the kenrel frame buffering.
<hawk_> ubuntugames is in a diffrenent lang then english
<Kite_DH> how do i make folders invisible???
<hawk_> is there a site for games that is in english
<Dr_willis> Kite_DH,  hmmm... basicially ya dont.
<intelikey> Kite_DH ?
<Kite_DH> hmm
<Dr_willis> if the name starts with a . - they are considered 'hidden'
<Kite_DH> yes but i installed my lexmark printer
<Dr_willis> you are refering to folders in the users home dir?
<Kite_DH> and now thers a folder called "lexmark" in my home folder
<hawk_> you can add a . to the at the start of the name of the folder
<Kite_DH> can i set a . in front of it?
<intelikey> Kite_DH you can change the permissions on them.  that will make them unviewable
<Dr_willis> Why does the printer need a dir in the users home dir anyway?
<Kite_DH> no idea
<Kite_DH> it made it itself
<hawk_> .mathew will not show up
<Kite_DH> after i followed the ubuntu wiki
<Dr_willis> if the stuff is 'installed' i imagine you dont need the dir any more.
<stdin> Kite_DH: from the rpms?
<hawk_> if that is the name of the folder
<hawk_> i think
<intelikey> Kite_DH oh yeah you can move them name to .name  but if something automatically created the dir it will probably whine about you moving it.
<Kite_DH> if i make .lexmark out of it, will the system still find it as lexmark?
<theshadow> Ok would anyone running compiz and xgl be willing to give me a hand? I can't seem to get things up and running
<Dr_willis> Kite_DH,  i doubt if the system is using it at all.
<stdin> Kite_DH: you can remove/delete the folder after the install
<Kite_DH> alright
<Rob-West> i need hel
<Kite_DH> i set a . infront of it
<Rob-West> help
<hawk_> is there any good sites for games for ubuntu
<Rob-West> my apt fucked up can i fix it without reinstalling
<Kite_DH> adept
<Kite_DH> type in game
<Kite_DH> :D
<hawk_> !game
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about game - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !games | hawk_
<ubotu> hawk_: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<stdin> theshadow: compiz on kde is hell, beryl is easier to install
<intelikey> !adeptfix | Rob-West
<ubotu> Rob-West: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Rob-West> no it was a repo error
<Rob-West> i think i fixed it
<hawk_> i cant get beryl to work on my system
<theshadow> stdin: blah, beryl just whitescreens
<Kite_DH> hawk_: #beryl
<Kite_DH> =)
<stdin> theshadow: beryl and compiz are mostly the same code
<intelikey> Rob-West sudo apt-get update
<Rob-West> i did
<intelikey> Rob-West if the repos are setup correctly that should fix you.
<Rob-West> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Rob-West> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8049/
<theshadow> stdin: ok I'm not exactly sure what you're saying by that comment.
<Rob-West> problem
<Rob-West> there it is
<intelikey> hey what a radical idea,   using a pastebin to show us the error
<stdin> theshadow: if beryl fails, then compiz is likely to fail too
<theshadow> stdin: thats what I feared
<intelikey> Rob-West sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -f
<stdin> Rob-West: looks like you have a line like "deb p://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-backports univer$" in your sources.list, fix that
<stdin> Rob-West: opps, that's "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-backports univer$" in your sources.list, fix that
<Rob-West> is that why i cant update
<bonbonthejon> Rob-West: fix universe in that line, i should work
<stdin> probably
<intelikey> Rob-West as me say afore   if you have fixed your sources.list  sudo apt-get update    should fix you.
<stdin> the "fix you" part sounds dubious :P
<Rob-West> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8051/
<Rob-West> my repos
<Jucato> Rob-West: lines 23 and 24 of that pastebin
<stdin> Rob-West: did you copy it from nano or something ?
<Rob-West> yea
<stdin> the $ part is where the line continues off screen
<intelikey> check the lines in your editor anyway.   if they are turncated or extruded that's the problemo
<Rob-West> what should it look like
<Rob-West> show me in PM
<stdin> Rob-West: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8052/
<Jucato> Rob-West: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<stdin> Rob-West: removed some repeated repos too
<Rob-West> thanks
<Jucato> Rob-West: follow stdin
* Jucato fades into the background...
<intelikey> #AUTOMATIX REPOS START
<intelikey> heh
<stdin> Rob-West: or just use source-o-matic
<stdin> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ubuntu> ajuda do brasil
<ubuntu> ?
<Rob-West> i use automatix so what
<intelikey> !automatix | Rob-West
<ubotu> Rob-West: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<intelikey> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<stdin> !br | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
* Dr_willis sneezes on automatix
<Rob-West> does this give me all i need
* intelikey just writes his sources.list by hand, ever sense he learned it's syntax
<Dr_willis> i cheat and use that easysource site
<stdin> Rob-West: yeah, that should be fine
<Rob-West> ill use my repos
* stdin has a script to write his sources.list 
<Rob-West> still getting errors when i try to do "apt-get upgrade""
<Jucato> Rob-West: update first before upgrade
<Rob-West> i did update
* Jucato also has a script to write his sources.list. his brain :)
<Ertain> After recording something with my mic, from the command line, I stopped the program.  I can't use my mic now.
<stdin> Jucato: my brain wrote my script :P
* intelikey ran a sources.list that had one line for a while.                        deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main universe multiverse # restricted
<nonuda_> how to mount smb?
<stdin> nonuda_: install smbfs
<stdin> Rob-West: post the errors to pastebin, from apt-get update
<Rob-West> apt-get update gives no errors
<intelikey> oh that guy with the second sound card, the one i had to skip out on,  did he get that fixed ?
<Rob-West> the upgrade does
<stdin> Rob-West: ok, post those then
<Jucato> Rob-West: pastebin them
<Jucato> gah! I can't type today
<Rob-West> i did
<Jucato> the new errors from sudo apt-get upgrade
<Rob-West> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8049/
<nonuda_> stdin, thanks, i'm installing now
<Ertain> Drat, no one knows about my recording problem. :-(
<Rob-West> im trying to fix my kubuntu
<intelikey> Jucato that's not a recursive error he's getting is it ?   can't configure debtag because debtag is not configured ?     no nm.  it's not.
<Rob-West> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8053/
<intelikey> it's still a bad repo.
<Rob-West> i used ur repo list u made
<Jucato> hm...
<intelikey> Rob-West the one i made ?
<Rob-West> yea
<intelikey> where did you find that ?
<Jucato> that was from stdin
* Jucato points to stdin
<Rob-West> someone make me a repo list
* stdin hides 
<stdin> yeah, I made it
<Rob-West> will someone make me one
<Rob-West> A GOOD ONE
<stdin> Rob-West: use source-o-matic
<Rob-West> idk what options to use
<stdin> Rob-West: and the one I made was A GOOD ONE :P
* shriphani_ wonders why dapper's packages are so outdated
<shriphani_> and yes has anyone checked if the dapper main sources repo is working ?
<intelikey> Rob-West  you can remove any "#" in that file you want to.
<Rob-West> im gonna do them all
<intelikey> you will need the cd   but that will work.
<shriphani_> intelikey: you use dapper ?
<intelikey> else leave the very first one in.
<stdin> Rob-West: try this one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8054/
<intelikey> yes dapper
<Rob-West> hang on
<nonuda_> what is the different between browsing the network using smb:// and smbmount?
<calcmandan> I installed boson through the apt repositories for 6.06.1 LTS and it crashes when I attempt to load a map. What information would anyone like from me to get to the root of the problem?
<Rob-West> deb tag is messed up
<stdin> nonuda_: smbmount mounts it to the filesystem tree, smb:// just browses the network, mounting it is like "mapping it to a drive" (windows term)
<nightsky> with mount you can point to the smb share using a mount point on your local system
<intelikey> sudo apt-get remove debtag
<Rob-West> i need to fix debtag
<nonuda_> ok..thanks
<Rob-West> can someone tell my y my mic wont work
<nonuda_> i begin to love kubuntu since i can more understand about it.. :)
<Rob-West> ill reinstall
<reldruh> Rob-West: mine won't either, although I haven't tried it in a while.
<Rob-West> i cant get my mic to work with skype
<Rob-West> and its brand new
<Rob-West> bbl
<reldruh> does anybody know why mics don't seem to work in kubuntu?
<intelikey> reload is good.    i used to reload twice a week whether i needed to or not...
<intelikey> shriphani_ why did you ask ?
<intelikey> shriphani_ from all the time outs you are having it could be network trubble on your end...
<calcmandan> I installed boson through the apt repositories for 6.06.1 LTS and it crashes when I attempt to load a map. What information would anyone like from me to get to the root of the problem?
<inept_> hello room
<intelikey> calcmandan run it from a konsole and see if it burps out any error messages
<calcmandan> hello inept
<calcmandan> okay intelikey.
<shriphani__> intelikey: i am gonna build an antenna for myself
<calcmandan> alsa error msg: alsa_blitbuffer: Could not write audio data to sound device: Bad file descriptor
<intelikey> wow  human networking...
<intelikey> wireless at that.
<shriphani__> intelikey: i am currently on a cracked wireless connection
<inept_> are hearing aids considerd wireless?
<sep1318> i don't think so o.O?
<inept_> hmmmmmmmmmm
<nonuda_> hoe to mount smb
<intelikey> calcmandan  ls -l /dev/dsp*
<ghetek> guys where do i add startup items? (im playing with beryl)
<calcmandan> intelikey: crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14, 3 2007-02-27 22:37 /dev/dsp
<intelikey> ghetek probably ~/.kde/Autostart
<ghetek> intelikey: thanls
<stdin> nonuda_: man mount.smb
<ghetek> intelikey: this is a directory?
<intelikey> calcmandan hmmm
<stdin> ghetek: yeah
<intelikey> ghetek i think i named it right.
<ghetek> intelikey: so how would i add the command "beryl-manager" to there
<stdin> ghetek: just add a link to the app in there and it will run at login
<intelikey> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<nonuda_> can i use GUI to mount smb rather then using the konsole?
<stdin> nonuda_: smb4k
<stdin> !smb4k
<ubotu> smb4k: A Samba (SMB) share advanced browser for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.1-1 (edgy), package size 1176 kB, installed size 2984 kB
<intelikey> calcmandan not enough information for me to go any farther.  maybe someone else.
<calcmandan> Okay intelikey, thank you for trying though.
<intelikey> calcmandan and i don't mean you haven't provided enough.  i mean i don't have enough.  :)
<ghetek> i try to run kcontrol-autostart and nothing happens?
<ghetek> w/o the questionmark
<ghetek> !kcontrol-autostart
<ubotu> kcontrol-autostart: autostart module for KDE control center. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 45 kB, installed size 268 kB
<Jucato> ghetek: Alt+F2, run "kcontrol" then search for autostart there
<nonuda_> can't find smb4k in adept manager
<Jucato> !info smb4k
<ubotu> smb4k: A Samba (SMB) share advanced browser for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.1-1 (edgy), package size 1176 kB, installed size 2984 kB
<intelikey>  universe
<stdin> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<slyfox> I have autoconf 2.60, why do I get this?
<slyfox> *** AUTOCONF NOT FOUND!.
<slyfox> *** KDE requires autoconf 2.53 or newer
<intelikey> slyfox why are you compiling kde ?
<nonuda_> how to install smb4k
<Nhatz> yo jucato
<Nhatz> hehehe
<stdin> nonuda_: follow this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu to enable universe, then install it in adept
<slyfox> intelikey: I simply want to install this small program http://xoomer.alice.it/rockman81/kmobiletools/
<slyfox> intelikey: following the isntructions does not help - Simply download, extract, and run "./compile-kmobiletools.sh".
<intelikey> nonuda_ enable the universe repo in the /etc/apt/sources.list   update the database and install it.
<nonuda_> stdin, thanks
<slyfox> intelikey: Simply download, extract, and run "./compile-kmobiletools.sh".
<slyfox> intelikey:
<intelikey> slyfox and you have build-essential installed ?
<slyfox> /admin/cvs.sh: 651: --version: not found
<slyfox> *** AUTOCONF NOT FOUND!.
<slyfox> *** KDE requires autoconf 2.53 or newer
<slyfox> make: *** [cvs]  Error 1
<slyfox> ./compile-kmobiletools.sh: line 5: ./configure: No such file or directory
<slyfox> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<slyfox> intelikey: let me see
<Jucato> !pastebin | slyfox
<ubotu> slyfox: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<slyfox> intelikey: yes, isntalled
<Jucato> Nhatz: yes?
<slyfox> Jucato: did you sync the phone ?
<intelikey> slyfox kdevelop installed ?
<Jucato> slyfox: haven't even tried yet... procrastinating is fun
<teacher> is there any body to know how to install firefox on kubuntu
<Jucato> slyfox: it's an svn snapshot. you need an updated admin directory from svn
<intelikey> teacher sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<slyfox> intelikey: installing kdevelop
<stdin> teacher: or install it with adept
<intelikey> slyfox see Jucato above.
<slyfox> Jucato: that sounds confusing, I think I'll just try the latest beta instead of these svn things
<stdin> slyfox: works here, make sure you have autoconf installed
<slyfox> stdin: I reinstalled it twice, adept says I have 2.60 installed
<Jucato> slyfox: how about automake?
<intelikey> aren't both of those covered in b-e ?
<stdin> intelikey: nope
<slyfox> Jucato: let me see
<Jucato> intelikey: nope
<slyfox> Jucato: installing automake 1.9,
<Jucato> oh there
<Jucato> so you don't need the admin directory after all lol
<bhsx> hi, just installed 6.10 and trying to figure out how to make win32 my default grub load
<Jucato> autoconf and automakego together
<bhsx> cant find it in system settigns
<slyfox> Jucato: now it works ! it is installign something
<teacher> how
<Jucato> !grub | bhsx
<ubotu> bhsx: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jucato> bhsx: the GrubHowto ^^^
<bhsx> ta
<stdin> teacher: open adept (Kmenu -> System -> Adept Manager), search for firefox, and install it
<Jucato> teacher: or just type in Konsole: sudo apt-get install firefox
<Jucato> or..
<slyfox> stdin: after I isntall it, how do I launch it ?
<intelikey> is this a bug in  grep  ?   http://pastebin.ca/376678
<Jucato> stdin: kmobiletools in the K Menu.. not sure w/c submenu
<stdin> slyfox: ^^
<slyfox> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<stdin> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   xorg-dev
<stdin> slyfox: you probably just need xorg-dev
<slyfox> stdin: let me try
<teacher> stdin: txs
<stdin> slyfox: you may want to do "sudo apt-get build-dep kmobiletools" to grab the deps
<nonuda_> stdin, i have the link u gave me, download and fetch the updates, but i still can't find smb4k
<slyfox> ARNING: libjpeg not found. disable JPEG support.
<slyfox> checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl
<slyfox> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<Jucato> slyfox: last warning. use pastebin or paste only 1 line
<Jucato> slyfox: libqt3-mt-dev
<stdin> slyfox: and install kde-devel
<slyfox> Jucato: ok, sorry
<slyfox> I just did this sudo apt-get build-dep kmobiletools and it is installing a lot of stuff
<nonuda_> and i see the samba status is not installed, its wierd since i can browse the windows network using smb://
<Jucato> stdin: most often than not, kdelibs4-dev is enough
<stdin> nonuda_: "samba" is the server
<nonuda_> oh i see, but why i can't find smb4k in adept manager?
<stdin> nonuda_: not sure, open konsole and type "sudo apt-get update" then "apt-cache search smb4k"
<slyfox> nonuda_: what do u need with samba ?
<stdin> slyfox: a GUI for mounting a smb share
<nonuda_> no i don't need samba, i want to map network drive using mount smb
<Nhatz> hi ate ulinskie
<Admiral_Chicago> wow, never seen that one before
<slyfox> nonuda_: I just use autofs
<Jucato> Nhatz: you were looking for me?
<Jucato> why?
<nonuda_> what is autofs
<slyfox> nonuda_: http://www.diigo.com/redirect?http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Fp%3D2068304
<stdin> !autofs
<ubotu> autofs: kernel-based automounter for Linux. In component main, is extra. Version 4.1.4-11 (edgy), package size 105 kB, installed size 468 kB
<slyfox> nonuda_: read the 2nd last post
<nonuda_> ok, thanks
<Nhatz> jucato; we just missed u back in the other room
<Jucato> Nhatz: I'll eventually return. after some time. see ya
<Nhatz> jucato: ok :-D
<slyfox> Jucato: kmobiletools just asked to me to do "make" I did it and it did a lot of stuff I do not understand, it finished, now what ?
<stdin> slyfox: normally you just do "sudo make install" to install it
<nonuda_> stdin, after apt-get update and apt-cache search smb4k, nothing happens with the search
<Jucato> slyfox: what stdin said
<Jucato> nonuda_: do you have the correct universe repository enabled?
<slyfox> Jucato: stdin: cool it launched
<stdin> nonuda_: can you post the file /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin, you can open it in kate, then just copy and paste it
<stdin> slyfox: compiling is fun :P
<Jucato> it's addictive...
<slyfox> stdin: one day i will understand what I jsut did
<elyon225> Is it possible to tag MP3 files with multiple artists in Amarok?
<Admiral_Chicago> garbage...i did that on Fedora, nothing works
<Admiral_Chicago> elyon225: what do you mean?
<Jucato> slyfox: the day you understand that, you'll be a guru... only very few people actually can decipher the output of cmake :)
<Admiral_Chicago> as in Prince, Charles, Amamander all come up for one track under artist search
<nonuda_> yes, i enable : http://id.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ type deb and deb-src with component main resticted universe multiverse
<reldruh> how would I check if my microphone is working correctly in kubuntu?
<elyon225> Admiral_Chicago: For example, I have a couple of duet songs and would like them to appear under each artist... right now, for example, I have an entry for "Peter Cetera & Cher".
<Admiral_Chicago> elyon225: so if you search Cher OR Cetera, it would come up with that song?
<Jucato> !pastebin | nonuda_
<ubotu> nonuda_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> nonuda_: can you pastebin your sources.list?
<elyon225> Admiral_Chicago: Well, I would like the artist listing in Amarok to list "Peter Cetera" and another entry for "Cher"... both containing the same track.
<Jucato> I can see smb4k from the indonesian repos...
<intelikey> ok it seems that my search has ended with two delimas  1. \n does not work from the command line as a char for grep to search for.   and 2. $ works  but can't be used in a variable.
<Admiral_Chicago> elyon225: ya thats what i thought you wanted. I don't know of that being possible. maybe in #amarok
<nonuda_> ok..i'm going to pastebins...
* Admiral_Chicago waves to Jucato 
<Jucato> intelikey: \\n ?
<Jucato> hi Admiral_Chicago!
<intelikey> Jucato no
<elyon225> Admiral_Chicago: Yeah, I've tried #amarok... never anyone talking there.  I know with a few different Windows players I used, it was simple (just a seperate tag for "Album Artists" or "Additional Artists").
<Jucato> intelikey: ah nvm lol
<intelikey> Jucato grep doesn't understand \n
<stdin> I could never get \n to work in grep, or sed for that matter :(
<Jucato> intelikey: maybe \r or \l?
<nonuda_> and now where can i find the sources.list?
<Jucato> nonuda_: in /etc/apt/
<intelikey> Jucato no it doesn't see them correctly.  it doesn't interpret \?
<Jucato> O.o
<slyfox> nonuda_: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<slyfox> nonuda_: /etc/apt/sources.list
<nonuda_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8059/ there u go
<slyfox> Jucato: I spend a full day today trying to get my phone to sync, no luck. Thought of Windows Vista appear in my mind, this sucks.
<stdin> nonuda_: you only enabled the backports one, you nee to add universe to the first line
<Jucato> slyfox: I think you're looking at the wrong tool perhaps? I don't know of kmoblietools syncs phones w/ kontact too... try researching on opensync
<nonuda_> oh i see..ok try it now
<slyfox> Jucato: opensync is what I spent doing all day
<Jucato> ok
* Jucato is so glad he isn't "mobile"-dependent yet
<slyfox> Jucato: it connects, but gives an error in return, maybe soemthing to do with KDE 3.5.6
<Jucato> or something with Kubuntu. who knows..
<slyfox> Jucato: Is Vista as bad as they say ? I mean I can get a it for free, it comes with my new laptop.
<Jucato> dunno. I don't have it
<elyon225> slyfox: EVERY review I've read of it says it truly is as bad...
<intelikey> hmmm  tr -d '\n'   will make one line out of it's input
<elyon225> slyfox: The whole DRM and "activation" thing has totally turned me off to Microsoft now...
<faisal> guys.. I am using Ubuntu MMC
<faisal> can anyone tell me which THEMES i will be able to use.. in GNOME
<faisal> id be thankful
<elyon225> faisal: You can use any themes made for Gnome...
<stdin> faisal: any gnome theme
<elyon225> faisal: Check out www.gnome-look.org
<faisal> thanks guys. I am on that website..
<faisal> it has GTK 1.x GTK 2.x
<faisal> GDM
<Jucato> !themes | faisal
<ubotu> faisal: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<intelikey> oh kool.  \r will put the cursor back at the beginning of line without a line feed...  heh   so text with \r and more text \r will keep overwriting itself...
<stdin> heh, yeah
<intelikey> i can have a 100k text file that "cat" can only display one word.   lol
<intelikey> [prompt@~]  cat file.txt
<intelikey> nothing
<intelikey> [prompt@~] 
<teacher> how can i install these themes??????????
<Admiral_Chicago> !changethemes
<ubotu> [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> the second link thea
<Admiral_Chicago> teacher: ^^
<teacher> where
<Admiral_Chicago> teacher: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu\
<Admiral_Chicago> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> sorry the second link
<jose__> hi everybody :)
<nonuda_> now i can find smb4k, thanks
<jose__> i have a "problem" with kubuntu Edgy Eft
<jose__> i upgraded my PC's RAM from 256MB to 512MB but it still only uses 256MB
<jose__> what am i doing wrong???
<Admiral_Chicago> jose__: how do you know
<jose__> i checked with kinfocenter
<ghetek> i have a fish:// directory in kubuntu that i want to sync to a folder on my hd
<jose__> it recognized 502MB but only uses 256MB
<ghetek> grsync didnt work
<shriphani__> ghetek: sync to a hd ?
<shriphani__> why cant you just copy it
<teacher> txs
<ghetek> shriphani__: its too big and i already have some of it transferred
<jose__> is there anything i can do???
<shriphani__> ghetek: you mean the copying stalled ?
<ghetek> shriphani__: i want sync because i am always updating the directory locally and i want a mirror image online that is always up to date
<ghetek> shriphani__: even if it is a cron job that runs at night
<shriphani__> oh
<intelikey> jose__ free -m
<ghetek> shriphani__: its an ssh account online, my hosting company gave me 200gb
* shriphani__ has an ssh account on a beowulf :D
<jose__> total 502 used 495 free 6
* ghetek has an ssh account on my own home router
<jose__> so everything is fine???
<Admiral_Chicago> anyone tell me the syntax to play a video from terminal
<shriphani__> a home made beowulf though
<nonuda_> smb4k has installed, now how can i mapping the network drive?
<intelikey> jose__ so it's using 512m
<shriphani__> Admiral_Chicago: kaffeine video ?
<intelikey> what's the question again ?
<reldruh> how would I test whether or not my microphone is working?
<jose__> thanks a lot intelikey
<stdin> nonuda_: just open it, it's quite an easy GUI, and it has help pages too :)
<intelikey> that's what i thought it was...
<jose__> thank god for this channel
<Admiral_Chicago> shriphani__: there is a way to do it in VLC
<jose__> thanks a lot guys
<intelikey> jose__ welcome.
<jose__> why don't u use mplayer
<jose__> ???
<shriphani__> Admiral_Chicago: vlc is cli ?
<Admiral_Chicago> shriphani__: it has a GUI frontend and a terminal back end
<nonuda_> oh i see, its in the utilities, thanks...i'm out now, thanks guys
<intelikey> shriphani__ it will run in or out of the gui
<shriphani__> ooh
<shriphani__> i am really loving knetwork-manager
<jose__> thanks a lot intelikey
<jose__> byebye :)
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: any idea?
<teacher> anybody: know counter strike irc server
<intelikey> jose__ welcome.      but didn't we just do this bit.
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago about ?
<Admiral_Chicago> the syntax to play a video from terminal for VLC
<Admiral_Chicago> iirc, you knew it once
<Jucato> intelikey = cli-freak
<intelikey> yeah you remember correctly.   now if i did....
<nonuda_> oopss...error messages, an error occured while trying to mount the share, detail: smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)
<teacher> ;
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago vlc --display 800x600x16 -f something....   it's been a while.
<intelikey> and it requires either frame buffering deamon or svgalibs  one or tother to get any satisfatcion out of it.
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, negative...
<teacher> after firefox installed in adept how can i open
<intelikey> but when you get it setup right and the command right it's as clean/crisp/seemeless of a vidio as i have ever seen.
<Jucato> teacher: K Menu -> Internet
<stdin> teacher: from the Kmenu, or, if it's not there, press Alt-F2 and type in: firefox
<intelikey> i had a script set up that i used all time Admiral_Chicago   i'll have to see if i still have it.
<stdin> teacher: if it's not there, it will be after you logout and back in
<Jucato> stdin: er?
<stdin> Jucato: er? what?
<Jucato> if a newly installed app doesn't appear immediately in the K Menu (even though it should), press Alt+F2, and run "kbuildsycoca"
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago heh the command i remember was     vidio filename.avi      or what ever format...  cause that was the script name...
<stdin> Jucato: I can never remember that command, I just do "dcop kicker kicker restart" :P
<Jucato> restarting kicker doesn't always work  though.. iirc
<stdin> Jucato: always worked here
<teacher> let me try
<Jucato> !kmenu_update
<ubotu> If your K menu is out of date, like after installing an application and not finding it in the K menu, you should type "kbuildsycoca" in a terminal to rebuild the KDE configuration cache
<teacher> ok
<teacher> i'll try
<nonuda_> i can't see smbmnt in adept manager
<stdin> nonuda_: it's in smbfs
<nonuda_> ok, then why smb4k said it must be installed suid root?
<Admiral_Chicago> grr, google is not helping
<nonuda_> stdin?
<intelikey> bah  that's not the one but it's a music randomizer/player for the cli     http://pastebin.ca/376725       still looking.
<stdin> nonuda_: you may need to run: sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/smbumount and sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/smbmount and sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/smbmnt
<nonuda_> ok..i have done it, should i restart the pc?
<stdin> nonuda_: shouldn't have to, at most you'll need to logout and back in
<nonuda_> ok
<stdin> nonuda_: try just restarting smb4k first
<nonuda_> done, now i have another error: libsmb based programs must *NOT* be setuid root
<stdin> nonuda_: argg :P ok try sudo chmod -s /usr/bin/smbmount and sudo chmod -s /usr/bin/smbumount , that may help
<nonuda_> Done...
<nonuda_> now its works...thanks
<stdin> you're welcome :)
<nonuda_> ok thanks again stdin, got to do some test with wine..i'm out...
<kgx>  is anyone a pro with excel/open office here?
<kgx>  basiclly i need an equivalent of this sql statement in excel: SELECT COUNT(*) FROM worksheet GROUP BY invoiceno
<kgx> exporting as csv to a db is not an answer :p (although that works)
<Jucato> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<amrush> hi guys ..
<amrush> i have a broken package(samba) and i can't update my system just because of that ... and i really never dealed with a broken package before
<Rob-West> ok
<Rob-West> i have a fresh install of ubuntu
<Rob-West> kubuntu*
<amrush> anyone to help me solve my problem ?
<brandon> I do not know how to enable it.
<brandon> Anyone here?
<arrenlex> brandon: Sorry, missed the first half of that. What can't you enable?
<brandon> Admin mode
<brandon> Admin features
<arrenlex> brandon: I take it you're clicking the "administrator mode" button in kcontrol?
<brandon> yes
<arrenlex> brandon: And what is it telling you?
<brandon> nothing
<brandon> i click it and then nothing happened
<arrenlex> brandon: And what happens if you try to run the command "kdesu kedit" from the terminal?
<Jucato> kedit isn't installed by default
<brandon> let me try that
<arrenlex> Jucato: Oh, my bad. What's a simple app that is?
<brandon> ?
<Jucato> kwrite or kate
<arrenlex> brandon: Try "kdesu kwrite" then.
<arrenlex> Thanks, Jucato.
<Jucato> brandon: where are you tyring to click on Administrator Mode
<brandon> sytem setting > user management
<Jucato> ah..
<Jucato> try closing System Settings and trying again?
<Rob-West> sup Jucato
<Jucato> not too good
<brandon> xauth: (argv):1:  bad display name ":0.0" in "list" command
<brandon> kdesu (kdelibs): WARNING: No X authentication info set for display :0.0
<brandon> xauth: (argv):1:  bad display name ":0.0" in "list" command
<brandon> kdesu (kdelibs): WARNING: No X authentication info set for display :0.0
<brandon> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Rob-West> well i fixed kubuntu
<brandon> Xlib:
<brandon> No protocol specified
<brandon> kwrite: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<Jucato> !pastebin | brandon
<ubotu> brandon: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Rob-West> brandon use a PASTE BIN
<Rob-West> jeeze
<arrenlex> I think that would be your problem right there.
<brandon> sorry man,  thank you
<brandon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8060/
<brandon> like that>?
<arrenlex> brandon: Yep, that's how you use pastebin.
<arrenlex> brandon: Although it's too late now. xD
<posingaspopular> can someone explain to me about trolltech being a kde sponsor etc. i read that in the news but wanted to know more
<brandon> lol,,  i know
<arrenlex> brandon: What does this say? ps aux | grep X | grep -v grep
<Jucato> posingaspopular: basically it just means that they donated an amount of money, and now they can say they're a KDE sponsor
<arrenlex> brandon: (say == output when run in terminal)
<Jucato> but that's offtopic now
<posingaspopular> Jucato: it'll still be free though?
<brandon> ?
<flaccid> well kde is part of kubuntu
<Jucato> posingaspopular: huh? it has nothing to do with price.
<flaccid> so its on topic
<flaccid> :p
<posingaspopular> Jucato: i didn't mean free beer
<Jucato> don't even get me started flaccid
<flaccid> hehe
<flaccid> its not free beer, its free speeh
<Jucato> posingaspopular: dude, Trolltech just donated  money to KDE. that's it
<seven11_> hello i need some help with GeForce FX 5200
<posingaspopular> Jucato: kthanks
<Jucato> posingaspopular: http://dot.kde.org/1172617283/
<seven11_> in etc/X11 the driver is nv
<arrenlex> brandon: Did you catch waht I said?
<arrenlex> what?
<arrenlex> (00:08:24) arrenlex: brandon: What does this say? ps aux | grep X | grep -v grep
<LL_Hakaisou> hello
<brandon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8061/
<arrenlex> !hi | LL_Hakaisou
<ubotu> LL_Hakaisou: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<arrenlex> brandon: If it's <= 2 lines, you can paste it here. Pastebin is so you don't flood the channel.
<seven11_> what driver do i need for GeForce FX 5200
<LL_Hakaisou> so i just got a motorola Q, and I wanna connect it to linux.
<arrenlex> 1nvidia | seven11_
<arrenlex> !nvidia | seven11_
<ubotu> seven11_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<seven11_> thanks
<LL_Hakaisou> anyoen know where i should start on this?
<brandon> alrigh
<LL_Hakaisou> !windowsmobile
<Rob-West> if i install my video can i just restart X or do i need to reboot the whole PC
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windowsmobile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<amrush> i have a broken package(samba) and i can't update my system just because of that ... and i really never dealed with a broken package before
<LL_Hakaisou> !windows mobile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windows mobile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arrenlex> brandon: Looks fine, sorry... I don't know what's wrong. You could always try rebooting, I suppose; maybe it's just a misconfiguration.
<LL_Hakaisou> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<brandon> I have tried it
<arrenlex> LL_Hakaisou: Google for synce. If it's a smartphone chances are it won't work, though. synce is for pdas.
<arrenlex> LL_Hakaisou: Wine won't help you. It doesn't do drivers.
<Jucato> also try researching on opensync
<Radica1Faith1231> hello
<Radica1Faith1231> i'm back
<arrenlex> Does anyone else find kubuntu's kde absurdly slow and laggy, whereas Debian's KDE is a lot more snappy for some reason?
<stdin> nope
<Radica1Faith1231> cbx33 are you there?
* Jucato hasn't run Debian, so can't comment on that comparison... but knows something...
<flaccid> pcbsd kde is snappier than both debian and ubuntu
<brandon> Whn i clikc administrator mode it goes to a admistrative sceen and then goes out
<arrenlex> brandon: Oh, this is an idea. What does "sudo echo hello" do?
<|lostbyte|> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<brandon> it says hello after the command
<Jucato> brandon: "kdesu systemsettings" will run System Settings w/ admin privileges immediately
<arrenlex> Jucato: He can't run things with kdesu, though, as we found.
<arrenlex> Jucato: That's what this is about: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8060/
<Jucato> here's to hoping it runs this time...
<Jucato> :(
<blankfaze> i just tried installing beryl.  i didn't like it that much.  i want something more kdecentric
<arrenlex> Jucato: Oh, you're using the "if it doesn't work keep trying" method xD
<arrenlex> blankfaze: The aquamarine window decorator for beryl has KDE decorations.
<brandon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8062/
<Radica1Faith1231> is it safe to resize the root partition if there is plenty of space?
<blankfaze> arrenlex:  yeah, but beryl-manager looks too gnomey.
<arrenlex> !gtk2-engines-gtk-qt | blankfaze
<ubotu> blankfaze: gtk2-engines-gtk-qt: theme engine using Qt for GTK+ 2.x. In component main, is optional. Version 0.70-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 80 kB, installed size 364 kB
<amrush> guys is this a support chat or what ?
<arrenlex> amrush: Yep
<Jucato> brandon: pls don't PM, I can see it fine here
<brandon> sorry,  i really didnt mean to
<amrush> ok i have a problem ... a broken package (samba) and i don't know how to fix it ...
<flaccid> amrush: what
<brandon> ..Lol  iwas tying to make it beep like you did
<blankfaze> arrenlex:  yeah, i reckon.  i think beryl has a lot of promise but i think i will wait a few versions down the line.
<flaccid> amrush: pastebin the error
<blankfaze> i really liked the cube plugin though... except for some reason i couldn't seem to get different wallpapers on each side
<Jucato> brandon: just say my name in here and it will beep me
<arrenlex> blankfaze: Yeah. I ran into a weird bug where it didn't update the contents of my windows until I moved them. That was annoying.
<brandon> Jucato: lol alright thank you, did you find anything out with the error in console
<brandon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8062/
* Jucato is thinking hard
* stdin resists the temptation to make a joke there :)
<brandon> lol
<Jucato> :(
<Jucato> stdin: pls take over
<flaccid> Jucato: i think you need a beer br0
<brandon> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8062/
<stdin> hmm...
<stdin> brandon: maybe try "xhost +LOCAL:" then run kdesu systemsettings
<amrush> http://www.pastebin.ca/376750
<amrush> ^^flaccis
<amrush> flaccid sorry
<brandon> o...:/ something happened
<arrenlex> amrush: You way that to people often? =P
<stdin> brandon: something good, or bad?
* flaccid goes to look
<brandon> dont know
<flaccid> amrush: have you read the error message?
<amrush> :P ... ya sure i didi usin -f right now ... and waiting for the error to pop up
<stdin> brandon: what's happening then?
<brandon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8064/
<amrush> as the case was few days ago
<flaccid> ok
<stdin> hmm
<arrenlex> brandon: When it doubt: http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=kdesu+%28kdelibs%29%3A+WARNING%3A+No+X+authentication+info+set+for+display+%3A0.0
<stdin> brandon: what does "echo $DISPLAY" say?
<brandon> i already tried google
<brandon> IRC channels are the best when it comes to help
<tauri> !wmp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wmp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tauri> !windows media player
<arrenlex> tauri: problems?
<tauri> ok...
<tauri> i need the codecs
<brandon> echo $DISPLAY
<brandon> :0.0
<arrenlex> ~w32 | tauri
<irida> tauri: w32codecs available at: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/edgy-seveas/extras/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<tauri> thx
<posingaspopular> what is w32?
<tauri> windows?
<cpk1> tauri: you can get the rest of the codecs by using apt to get libxine-extracodecs
<tauri> k
<brandon> stdin: echo $DISPLAY :0.0
<stdin> brandon: that's strange it's not working
<brandon> what isnt?
<stdin> brandon: kdesu
<stdin> brandon: how long has it not been working?
<brandon> i just installed it like a few hours ago
<brandon> first time with linux'
* Jucato wonders if brandon installed feisty...
<brandon> probably.
<stdin> brandon: try logging out, and back in
<arrenlex> !version | brandon
<ubotu> brandon: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<stdin> kdesu works on feisty here
<tauri> how do i install those codecs?
<arrenlex> tauri: Download the .deb file and sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<arrenlex> in that folder
<arrenlex> Or you can just tabcomplete the name.
<tauri> ok
<brandon> No LSB modules are available.
<brandon> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<brandon> Description:    Ubuntu 6.10
<brandon> Release:        6.10Codename:       edgy
<stdin> edgy it is then
<arrenlex> brandon: And what does "dpkg -l kubuntu-desktop | grep "^ii " | wc -l" say?
<brandon> lol..
<brandon> 1
<arrenlex> Well I'm beat.
<stdin> brandon: try logging out, and back in, see if that helps
<brandon> will do
<arrenlex> brandon: On a whim... what does 'whoami' say?
<brandon> me
<arrenlex> brandon: Nope. Thought you might be trying to run as root somehow. Nevermind... good luck.
<brandon> ill be back
<flaccid> amrush: so no error?
<KennethP> If my Firefox doesn't play tv-streams in the Mplayer plugin is that a codecs problem?
<rob-west> can someone help me install opengl
<rob-west> i messed up last time
<rob-west> i want some help
<posingaspopular> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<amrush> flaccid: download speed is down the drain ... gonna wait longer apparaantely
<arrenlex> KennethP: Can mplayer itself play those same files?
<flaccid> ok
<arrenlex> !ati | rob-west
<ubotu> rob-west: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rob-west> no
<KennethP> arrenlex: will try that. sound is ok.
<rob-west> i want someone to guide me through it
<tauri> !directx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about directx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tauri> wrarg
<tauri> does linux use directx?
<flaccid> rob-west: it guides you, you don't need extra guide
<arrenlex> tauri: No. xD
<tauri> so...
<flaccid> but feel free to ask something specific if you dont understand
<tauri> damn
<firecrotch> Is anyone in here familiar with PHP (##php is completely ignoring my question and staying completely off-topic, as usual) ?
<rob-west> oh so when i mess up again
<flaccid> firecrotch: whats the question
<tauri> i want to play warcraft 3 using wine, but its laggy as hell
<KennethP> arrenlex: doh - where do I enter a URL in Mplayer?...:)
<flaccid> rob-west: all part of linux/learning
<firecrotch> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8065/   None of the variables in the switch are being set
<arrenlex> tauri: Do you often wish Linux implemented proprietary APIs made by microsoft?
<tauri> um... no?
<flaccid> firecrotch: how is that off=topic
<arrenlex> KennethP: Just start it from the command line. "mplayer <url>"
<KennethP> arrenlex: ahhh tnx
<posingaspopular> do using the M$ word
<posingaspopular> no*
<firecrotch> flaccid: everyone in ##php is chatting about some nonsense
<flaccid> well the switch looks fine
<flaccid> did you do an echo $varname directly after assigning one of the vars?
<kraut> moin
<firecrotch> I have it at the end of the script - it's not setting anything within the switch
<crystufer2000> How can I specify a run path via terminal without cd?
<rob-west> this guide is for ubuntu
<flaccid> firecrotch: test it directly after you assign one of the vars in the case
<stdin> crystufer2000: just use the full path
<brandon> hello
<stdin> brandon: have you tested it again?
<crystufer2000> stdin No, I mean specify the working directory.
<flaccid> rob-west: don't priv msg me!
<rob-west> im trying to say something
<rob-west> that guide is not for Kubuntu
<brandon> not yet.  why does my irc client look different now,  and i cant hear tones on this
<flaccid> say it here
<stdin> crystufer2000: ahh, maybe setting the $PWD var?
<LL_Hakaisou> !WoW
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<arrenlex> rob-west: It's all commands. What's the difference?
<flaccid> which guide are you looking at rob-west?
<arrenlex> !ati | flaccid
<ubotu> flaccid: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<firecrotch> flaccid: echoing it right after setting it does nothing
<rob-west> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#head-c737a8e39e49d924079ba3097055127ad3bb6cc8
<rob-west> for nvidia
<stdin> brandon: maybe you are running at a higher resolution now
<crystufer2000> stdin the what now?
<rob-west> because i have an nvidia MX 420
<flaccid> firecrotch: echo $action on line before the switch to see if that was set
<stdin> crystufer2000: like "PWD=/path/to/working/dir command"
<brandon> the layout looks different tho
<stdin> brandon: no sure then
<flaccid> !repos > rob-west
<flaccid> read that rob on how to enable restricted repos/packages
<brandon> stdin: i still cant use admin functions
<firecrotch> flaccid: $action is definitely set before going into the switch, it echo's
<flaccid> echo it within each case to see if any case is being triggered
<rob-west> ill use gnome to install my drivers
<firecrotch> flaccid: Okay, none of the cases are being triggered
<tulga> I cannot install Edgy on wide screen laptop. howto fix it?
<flaccid> firecrotch: echo before the case and in each switch and then compare the echo $action to the value of $_POST['action']  and the case values etc.
<rob-west> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<rob-west> whats this mean
<brandon> alright Iam back
<K`zan> Anyone know if wpa-psk is doable on the live cd for wireless?  6.08 at least had wep (useless to me) and 6.10 doesn't seem to have anything and help is useless :-(.
<tulga> I cannot install Edgy on wide screen laptop. X started. but my display black. howto fix it?
<brandon> Could someone please help
<brandon> I lost the person that was helping me before
<brandon> I cannot run admin functions'
<K`zan> Uh, never mind 6.10 unlike 6.08 doesn't even find the card.  Sigh.  Thanks anyway folks.
<flaccid> K`zan: install wpasupplicant ?
<K`zan> flaccid: on the live CD, don't think so :-).
<LL_Hakaisou> damnit!
<LL_Hakaisou> i can't install wine for some reason!!!
<LL_Hakaisou> adept keeps telling me it will break something
<LL_Hakaisou> and installing from command line says i need vmware-player
<brandon> PLease someone help me get admin functions on my kubuntu
<LL_Hakaisou> but i try to install that, and it can't find in apt-get, and adept won't install anything
<firecrotch> flaccid: that doesn't help at all
<flaccid> firecrotch: doing stuff like comparing values is all you can do reallly
<flaccid> the casing matches up?
<brandon> flaccid: could you possibly help me
<LL_Hakaisou> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<dewey> brandon, try to open up snaptic up.
<dewey> and what happens?
<firecrotch> flaccid: all of the values are equal where they should be
<brandon> how do I do that
<firecrotch> flaccid: there's absolutely no reason why $action is not triggering any case
<flaccid> firecrotch: thats how it looked to me
<flaccid> brandon: whats ya prob
<brandon> I cant get admin functions
<dewey> brandon, go to k menu - system - syanptic package manager
<flaccid> firecrotch: i didn't see anything wrong there
<flaccid> brandon: what is an admin function?
<brandon> administor mofe
<brandon> mode**
<dewey> brandon, yeah what are you doing?
<flaccid> brandon: i've found that to be common on kubuntu
<brandon> trying to enable aministrator mode
<dragon_> Hello
<brandon> could you help me out somehow
<dragon_> I doubt it I'm here for help my self
<brandon> flaccid: how should I go about this
<flaccid> i don't know how to help with your problem. if i could of fixed it when i had the problem i would of
<brandon> How did you get rid of the problem
<flaccid> changed to PC-BSD
<flaccid> coz i got sick of ubuntu bugs like that
<dragon_> I need to know how to tell my system that I have a Wi/Fi card built into machine, and how to use it.  I also need to know how to tell my machine it has USB ports.  The pariferals get powered by the USB, but the OS don't know they are there.
<rob-west> opengl
<rob-west> is installed
<rob-west> that was easy
<flaccid> !wireless > dragon_
<flaccid> use lsusb to check devices plugged in. verify hardware for usb hubs with lshw
<flaccid> rob-west: you fixed no glx problem? you prolly forgot to load module glx in xorg.conf ?
<rob-west> yea
<rob-west> i forgot it
<flaccid> cool
<rob-west> i can use open GL screensavers now
<flaccid> sweet
<rob-west> and there puuurrrrrrrty
<flaccid> nice
<rob-west> i like the fireworks
<flaccid> you should play nexuiz opengl now
<rob-west> nah
<rob-west> dude its only a AGP 2x card
<rob-west> its old as heck
<flaccid> shoud be alright
<rob-west> but still supported
<brandon> Dam,  i can not figure this out
<yapyccky> hello everyone, i've kubuntu on a asus lapton with ATI 9700. with compiz it works really slow
<yapyccky> can anyone help me ?
<lolo> in principle, kubuntu comes with free drivers of ATI
<lolo> so two possibilities :
<rob-west> flaccid where can i find that game
<flaccid> rob-west: install the package nexuiz
<lolo> 1. ATI 9700 is a one the does not support the free driver
<lolo> (lack of chance)
<lolo> 2. you are using a Dapper
<lolo> or before
<lolo> maybe try Beryl
<lolo> in order to check
<flaccid> i would check xorg.conf first
<lolo> on my Feisty, Beryl works with ATI
<lolo> without any change in worg.conf
<rob-west> i finally got a video card that installed right
<lolo> I personnally never tried Compiz; always on beryl
<rob-west> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<amrush> flaccid .. im back with this http://www.pastebin.ca/376783
<nonuda_> when i try to add printer from smb,there is an error messages said NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED, i log as anonymous
<julio> jk
<rob-west> im gonna download OpenTTD
<rob-west> http://www.openttd.com/
<julio> l
<flaccid> nonuda_: try #samba
<cat> stronzi
<nonuda_> ok, thanks
<posingaspopular> kubuntu keeps changing the time on me
<flaccid> amrush: i would remove the package even if force needed
<posingaspopular> help
<posingaspopular> i think its ntfs or whatever the clock confg. delaie is
<posingaspopular> not ntfs...
<amrush> flaccid: aha .. but then how would i get it back ??
<flaccid> install it again
<flaccid> it wants an earlier package version
<rob-west> will sim city 4 run in kubuntu
<rob-west> or do i need cedega
<flaccid> from the first error. don't know why. probably ubuntu packagers fault
<yapyccky_> sorry moky, i've been disconnected
<yapyccky_> u were telling me smt about ATI cards
<nonuda_> in add/remove program, i try to search nvidia, but its greyed, why?
<VonFluffy> restricted format?
<rob-west> flaccid
<rob-west> did i mention my video card is 64MB
<yapyccky_> if anyone knows how to help me i would be happy
<flaccid> rob-west: no
<flaccid> nonuda_: probably need to enable the repos, what is the name of the package
<rob-west> it plays Lincity NG
<rob-west> wow
<rob-west> im shocked
<flaccid> cool
<rob-west> ofcourse lincity isnt to demanding
<nonuda_> NVidia binary X.Org 'legacy' Driver
<rob-west> i didnt use the legacy driver
<rob-west> what video card is it
<nonuda_> geForce mx4
<firecrotch> flaccid: If I set $action to 1 (integer) and one of the cases to case 1:  then it works
<firecrotch> So my guess is it's doing weird with the strings
<flaccid> it looks that way
<flaccid> i would do a hash on the two vars being compared and see if they return the same hash
<vontux> quick question, lets say I want to download all of the packages required for a specific program (say gnomebaker), is there a way for me to use apt-get to download the .deb files without installing them so I can transfer them to a non-internet connected pc?
<posingaspopular> well try it
<posingaspopular> apt get program
<posingaspopular> i duno though
<DaveQB> vontux  -d switch i think yuor after
<DaveQB> vontux  apt-get --help and its right there in front of you
<vontux> DaveQB: hehe, whoops
<vontux> thx
<DaveQB> :)
<DaveQB> no worries
<rob-west> flaccid that game is like quake
<rob-west> but the weapons r cooler in this one
<flaccid> yeah
<flaccid> runs ok?
<rob-west> yea
<flaccid> cool
<rob-west> but i keep getting killed
<flaccid> you playing multiplayer?
<rob-west> nah
<firecrotch> flaccid: well, the hashes aren't the same, even though both inputs are strings containing the exact same characters
<flaccid> then they are not the same
<CompleteShift> le sigh =\.  How do I change resolution in KDE desktop ^^?
<flaccid> firecrotch: you could try trimming them
<firecrotch> flaccid: found the problem... my Javascript is adding a space character
<firecrotch> Thanks for your help :)
<flaccid> hehe np
<flaccid> i knew it was that
<flaccid> but wtf is javscript touching it?
<flaccid> thats non-standard...
<firecrotch> AJAX
<flaccid> the challenge is making AJAX accessible. lets not forget about our disabled friends.
<firecrotch> I'm 100% sure that the people who will be using this are not disabled
<amrush> ok thanks flaccid .. all good now :)
<firecrotch> It's a grand total of 9 people.
<rob-west> flaccid where u fro
<rob-west> from
<flaccid> firecrotch: what sort of app is it?
<flaccid> amrush: npz y0
<flaccid> firecrotch: ok then the app will be non-extensible.. just as bad :p
<flaccid> rob-west: i'm in australia
<firecrotch> flaccid: it's a forum :)
<firecrotch> If you couldn't tell from the wording of the script, this part is only for the moderation staff
<firecrotch> The rest of the ajax that I use actually does degrade gracefully
<flaccid> well i hope so
<flaccid> i dislike opening ajax sites in lynx and getting a blank screen because the whole page is ajaxed
<flaccid> but yeah most of shelf ajax frameworks don't care about accessibility
<mngrif> how does tar expect file names when used with the -T option? do the files listed in the text file need to be escaped?
<rob-west> how hard is it to make all the buttons on my mouse work in kubuntu
<rob-west> its a logitech MX518
<flaccid> its not that hard
<flaccid> prolly using xmodmap
<flaccid> its on the forums somewhere
<shirwa22> hello every1
<firecrotch> hello, shirwa22
<shirwa22> i am new linux newbie, i have installed kubuntu on my labtop
<shirwa22> can someone help wireless problems
<aftertaf> what card you got?
<posingaspopular> shirwa22: try knetworkmanager
<shirwa22> broadcom on hp dv2000 labtop
<aftertaf> ok. whats the problem? knetworkmanager is good to setup wifi connections
<vontux> DaveQB: where would the downloaded .deb files be located after "apt-get -d install"?
<shirwa22> can i give some1 ssh access on my labtop
<aftertaf> whats the pb shirwa22 ?
* rob-west fucking hates winter
<rob-west> sorry bout that
<rob-west> its raining and its cold out
<aftertaf> vontux:  cd /var/cache/apt/archives/
<aftertaf> rob-west: me 2 :/
<vontux> aftertaf: ah, thank you greatly sir :)
<aftertaf> :)
<ondicz> we have very warm winter this year:)
<aftertaf> true but we still have a winter, as in it is not nice weather !
<aftertaf> :)
* rob-west just saw lightning
* posingaspopular also JUST saw lightning
* posingaspopular hears thunder
<rob-west> :P
<rob-west> brb
* firecrotch thinks rob-west and posingaspopular may live close to each other
<posingaspopular> firecrotch: maybe YOU are rob-west
<firecrotch> maybe I am :p
<flaccid> i think with broadcom you need ndiswrapper for at least a lot of the cards
<posingaspopular> rob-west: where do you live if you dont mind me asking
<rob-west> USA michigan
<hungpham> I have a noop question, could anybody help me ?
<posingaspopular> ah see, im in chicago
<posingaspopular> so we are probably seeing the same storm
<flaccid> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<posingaspopular> so firecrotch was right
<posingaspopular> hungpham: we're all n00b sometime. its okay to be a n00b, its not okay to stay that way :)
* firecrotch looked at your hostnames before saying that you're close :p
<flaccid> firecrotch tis funnyname
<posingaspopular> firecrotch is a cheater
<deathnote> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<rob-west> where is firecrotch from
<flaccid> i'm to lazy to do whois heh
<rob-west> oh damn
<firecrotch> Wisconsin
<rob-west> were all within a tristate region
<hungpham> after backup the ubuntu, I buy the new hdd, then how to have command mode to run the restore command ?
<deathnote> why does my laptop doesn't come up with screensaver after X mins when i didn't plug in power? instead it shows blank screen.. but when power is plugged in, the screensaver will come out?
<cntb> hi rob-west
<deathnote> in kubuntu
<firecrotch> Just a little bit windy here though
<cntb> spending hours installing rob-west
<rob-west> nah
<rob-west> im don
<rob-west> done*
<cntb> better dont burn out rob-west
<cntb> have a rest rob-west
<cntb> ;-)
<posingaspopular> firecrotch: ist hat milwaukee, you're from?
<Hudson> I'm having a weird problem with KDE, Whenever I click a link to open it from outside firefox
<firecrotch> posingaspopular:  Yep
<Hudson> it opens in konq
<rob-west> this cntb is creepy
<Jucato> Hudson: from what app are you clicking the link?
<Hudson> even though FF is set as default browser
<cntb> !alternatives | hudson
<Hudson> Jucato it just did it inside Xchat
<ubotu> hudson: To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<Jucato> Hudson: ah no wonder
<flaccid> Hudson: check file associations in konqueroror config
<cntb> !alternatives | hudson
<flaccid> Hudson: check X settings for default browsers if it has one
<Jucato> Hudson: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<cntb> big lag here
<firecrotch> whois cntb
<cntb> better /whois cntb firecrotch ;-)
<Hudson> http://www.google.com
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Hudson> Thanks guys, that fixed it :)
<deathnote> how come my laptop screen saver shows a big X
<deathnote> but when i click test its ok
<cntb> like no one knew where to search Hudson ?
<Ace2016> When your writing an abstract where do you put it? at the start of the article or at the end?
<Hudson> trouble rendering 3D?
<deathnote> but when the time is up and screen saver show X
<firecrotch> cntb:  apparently my \ (other way) is not working
<flaccid> its a kde/ubuntu bug, deathnote
<deathnote> why i press TEST its ok?
<flaccid> deathnote: search google/forums for white x screensaver
<tauri> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<deathnote> flaccid: oic.........
<deathnote> flaccid: any fix yet??
<flaccid> Ace2016: always at start
<cntb> about what firecrotch?
<flaccid> deathnote: like i said search. there is a fix but doesn't always work. its bad implementation. w/acpi
<firecrotch> cntb:  what
<Hudson> cntb Searching rarely returns any worthwhile results. You have to wade through outdated, orphaned, irrelevant, incorrect solutions to finally find one
<Ace2016> flaccid: thanks
<cntb> funny  konversation robbed ALT-F2  ha
<flaccid> n
<cntb> Hudson:  new here ?
<cntb> PM ubotu Hudson
<cntb> lots of soutions in ubotu factoids Hudson
<deathnote> ok
<hungpham> I usually install the new Ubuntu, then run the tar command to restore the backup image. How to not install ???
<cntb> !factoid
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<flaccid> !flaccid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flaccid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> damn
<Hudson> cntb yes, most recently I have spent 1 day and 2 installs trying to get dual monitors to work, before that and still unresolved is how to get compiz to work on KDE
<deathnote> what application can i use to monitor my laptop's power? like i wanna use less cpu to save battery?
<deathnote> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<rob-west> !rob-west
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rob-west - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aftertaf> compiz or beryl? what is best?
<cntb> Hudson: I agree that issue not easy one
<Hudson> i prefer compiz
<cntb> graphic card Hudson ? edgy ?
<Hudson> cntb, thats the only reason I asked what you considered an easy question. I'm sick of searching and coming up with dead ends
<cntb> Hudson: go #ubuntu-effecs
<cntb> sorry !Hudson: go #ubuntu-effects
<Hudson> cntb 2 Geforce 7800GTX's I finally got it working. still no compiz though
<andri> cafebleu
<cntb> dont despair you should be able to sort link
<cntb> dual  display already Hudson ?
<Hudson> cntb yeah, it was easy once you got the binary drivers installed. I couldnt find a decent guide so I winged it.
<Hudson> cntb got lucky
<cntb> why not try beryl
<cntb> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<cntb> wait Hudson
<deathnote> !powermanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powermanager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !find power
<ubotu> Found: gnome-power-manager, installation-guide-powerpc, kde-guidance-powermanager, powermanagement-interface, powermgmt-base (and 18 others)
<Hudson> cntb ?
<cntb> Hudson: http://del.icio.us/tony_behar/Beryl
<cntb> my delicious hudson ;-) be my guest
<Hudson> thx
<Jucato> "<cntb> my delicious hudson" <--- hm.. tasty? :D
<Hudson> hehe
<flaccid> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<flaccid> i think he was getting hungry
* Jucato eats ubotu
<flaccid> w0a
<flaccid> thats a lot of data to eat in one meal br0
<cntb> haha jucato ! hudson , may have found already that http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
* Jucato burps...
<Jucato> flaccid: I have an insatiable appetite for 0's and 1's
<Hudson> I'm actually more interested in Compiz + NVIDIA binaries (AIGLX)
<cntb> see no need to sort google links out all the time Hudson
<flaccid> 1s arnt good for your diet br0
<Hudson> I have followed KDE specific guides and got it installed
<Jucato> Hudson: the /topic in #ubuntu-effects has lots of guides
<Hudson> but I don't know how to start it
<deathnote> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
* cntb wonders who will prevail beryl or compiz  , heard suse /novell prefer compiz
<Hudson> All guides say to type compiz-tray-icon into terminal to start it
<Hudson> but I always get a error saying bash cant find the program
<flaccid> Hudson: sudo updatedb && sudo locate -i compiz-tray-icon
<cntb> !gr lewnidas_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gr lewnidas_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> Hudson: see if that finds it
<cntb> !gr  > lewnidas_
<flaccid> its prolly not in your path
<deathnote> is         Driver      "vesa" correct for ATI radeon card?
<aftertaf> no
<deathnote> in Xorg.conf
<aftertaf> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<flaccid> deathnote: correct for any video card that driver
<Hudson> okie flaccid I'll try that
<deathnote> ic i got fglrxinfo and glxinfo | grep direct right
<deathnote> but i just see this driver "vesa"
<deathnote> i followed the link to install ati !ati
<deathnote> can i manually change it to ATI
<flaccid> yeah you can deathnote
<flaccid> to ati or radeon drivers iirc
<deathnote> ok now i'm stuck at kubuntu load screen
<deathnote> ctrl-alt F1 - 8 can't work
<deathnote> zz
<flaccid> sounds typical of usplash/ubuntu
<Hudson> flaccid still can't find it
<deathnote> booting in recovery to revert back my Xorg.conf
<flaccid> Hudson: then you don't have it
<Hudson> anyone know the KDE equivilant to compiz-tray-icon?
<Hudson> er i misspelled that horribly
<aftertaf2> lol
* rob-west is going to bed bbl
<flaccid> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<cntb> g'night rob-west
<Hudson> thanks Flaccid this is a new guide
<flaccid> i don't see a ref to that binary there
<flaccid> yeah
<flaccid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingCompiz
<flaccid> hopefully that one is suffice
<kruno_> Hello everyone! Could someone tell me what soft. to use for ripping DVDs or should i just use DVDdecrypter under wine?
<aftertaf2> acidrip
<aftertaf2> or k9copy
<kruno_> thank you!
<deathnote> xorg-driver-fglrx <-- contains ati drivers and will update my xorg.conf driver into ati instead of vesa?
<musa> can some1 help me with my wireless card
<posingaspopular> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ondicz> i need to get list of available irc servers automatically, is it possible in  Konversation?
<musa> thank u
<flaccid> !ati > deathnote
<posingaspopular> np, check back if you have more problems
<ondicz> in other irc apps i saw that
<musa> i run lspci, is this my wireless card: 05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<cntb> is there #openoffice on freenode ? trying
<cntb> nope
<Jucato> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<Jucato> cntb: ^^^
<OliverKrueger> Has anybody managed to get subclipse under eclipse3.2 under edgy eft running?
<cntb> tyvm Jucato
<cntb> [11:59]  [470]  #users.openoffice.org #openoffice.org Forwarding to another channel Jucato
<Jucato> heh :)
<eilker> can someone correct it pls ?? sudo dpkg reconfigure-- xserver-xorg
<cntb> sudo dpkg reconfigure  xserver-xorg will be the right one eilker
<cntb> sorry  sudo dpkg-reconfigure  xserver-xorg will be the right one eilker
<Jucato> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<deathnote> apparantly there is 2 drivers line in xorg.conf
<eilker> oh now ok, thanx
<deathnote> one is driver "fglrx"
<deathnote> another is driver "vesa"
<deathnote> both under section device
<deathnote> but different parts
<deathnote> shd i remove the vesa>?
<aftertaf> put a # in front
<aftertaf> that way is broken you can vim it in console
<posingaspopular> im trying to do sudo aptititude get firefox. what's the REAL command
<posingaspopular> and... x just crashed
<posingaspopular> help?
<ForgeAus> then uncrash it! (kidding...) did it give you an error message?
<posingaspopular> well not X, the taskbar at the bottom disappeared
<ForgeAus> kicker?
<posingaspopular> ... kicker...?
<Jucato> Alt+F2, "kicker"
<Jucato> Kicker, the KDE Panel
<posingaspopular> ahhh
<ForgeAus> analogous to windows XP's taskbar
<posingaspopular> yay we're BACK!
<Jucato> the real command is "sudo aptitude install firefox", btw
<posingaspopular> thanks Jucato
<posingaspopular> admiral_chicago told me yesterday
<posingaspopular> but i forget these things
<Jucato> aptitude and apt-get mostly hae the same commands... most of the time
<posingaspopular> right but i know it wasn't aptitude-get install
<posingaspopular> thanks fx is up and runnign now
<posingaspopular> i was having crazy crash issues with it yesterday
<waylandbill> Unfortunately, aptitude doesn't have super cow powers or it'd just know and do the correct command for you. :-)
<ForgeAus> I still have a few crash issues but nothing to serious
<flaccid> wb
<posingaspopular> waylandbill: what does that even MEAN
<waylandbill> posingaspopular: it's an easter egg
* posingaspopular is confused
<waylandbill> posingaspopular: enter a bad command to aptitude and it will telling that it doesn't have super cow powers.
<posingaspopular> oh hahahaha ubuntu does that all the time to me
<posingaspopular> one time it told me something about a chicken
<posingaspopular> i thought it was me being a n00blet
<waylandbill> there is another egg that if you give it the command it will show an ascii cow as well
<posingaspopular> although thas probably also true
<posingaspopular> where does the 'egg' part come from?
<waylandbill> easter egg. It's hidden things that programmers put in
<waylandbill> posingaspopular: http://www.eeggs.com/items/43172.html
<posingaspopular> ah thanks. im not a programmer so i woudn't know
<posingaspopular> thats awesome though
<waylandbill> oh. and it is apt-get that shows the cow. aptitude shows the elephant eaten by the snake
<waylandbill> apt-get moo   <-- that will show a cow.
<VonFluffy> apt-get install cowsay
<posingaspopular> he, awesome
<posingaspopular> man I need to finish this essay about Samuel L. Jackson
<posingaspopular> so far I have 1/2 a page of "Samuel L. Jackson is the coolest. he likes violence"
* posingaspopular is OT
<waylandbill> VonFluffy: thanks for the cowsay tip. I like it. :-)
<vontux> has anyone had trouble getting gnome baker to burn dvds?
<vontux> I essentially have the problem shown here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2209607
<MarcoPau> hey there, I wanted to know how I can share a partition in my LAN
<waylandbill> MarcoPau: NFS, Samba, Sshd. Depends on the target which will use the share.
<waylandbill> is there a keyboard shortcut to switch desktops (like to desktop 2) ?
<hybridstorm> Does anyone know if their is a better firefox icon for the taskbar? mine now looks pretty rough compared to the other icons
<waylandbill> hybridstorm: any xpm icon will do. you can find some on the web.
<flaccid> waylandbill: see your settings in kcontrol - keyboard shortcuts
<flaccid> see if a larger res xpm is on your system i think there is
<hybridstorm> thanks flaccid
<waylandbill> flaccid: ok. I see where to set the shortcut
<flaccid> cool
<MarcoPau> waylandbill: I opened samba... all I need is enable directory sharing?
<[EG] Tauri> hi
<[EG] Tauri> !mp3 player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3 player - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[EG] Tauri> whats a good mp3 player?
<posingaspopular> [EG] Tauri: in terms of...
<waylandbill> good is all relative, but I like amaroK
<[EG] Tauri> um... listening to music
<flaccid> asound is good
<flaccid> not sure if it can do mp3 but :p
<[EG] Tauri> well i have XMMS
<[EG] Tauri> it looks good
<[EG] Tauri> just... being picky
<flaccid> amarok kills but
<flaccid> but its still handy
<Erunno> Isn't XMMS dead upstream ?
<flaccid> probably
<waylandbill> MarcoPau: you have to define the directory to share and you also have to add at least one user to samba
<[EG] Tauri> um... huh?
<MarcoPau> waylandbill: ok, then the other clients in the lan will see the directory?
<waylandbill> amarok and an ipod are like heaven together. :-)
<[EG] Tauri> ech... ipod
<[EG] Tauri> how do i update the shared folders i see in my network?
<Erunno> waylandbill is a traitor to the open source cause. iPod can't play vorbis/flac files :P
<waylandbill> MarcoPau: they should, yes. It make take time for it to broadcast so you may need to use \\machine\share on the windows machine
<waylandbill> Erunno: It will when the Ipod Linux project matures. :-P
<flaccid> but ipod can sell millions....
<flaccid> its a nice trade off
<MarcoPau> waylandbill: what would that \\machine\share be?
<[EG] Tauri> wrarg... xmms wont play my mp3's
<Erunno> MarcoPau: You can set up Samba as a master domain browser for the windows clients.
<waylandbill> start..run.. \\machine_name\share_name  (machine name could be an ip address or the defined name samba calls your system)
<waylandbill> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<waylandbill> MarcoPau: netbios name. That's what I was trying to pull out of my brain's database. :)
<[EG] Tauri> ... amaroK crashes when i try to play music...
<MarcoPau> Erunno: don't get you... how would I do that? I enabled that sharing and added the user, but windows won't see the directory
<waylandbill> MarcoPau: did you try entering the URI like I said?
<Erunno> MarcoPau: : http://us3.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/NetworkBrowsing.html#remsmb
<reinhold> I have removed the kde metapackage (as I compile kdepim myself for development), but now apt-get always tells me that lots of kde packages can be auto-removed. How can I mark installed packages as non-autoremove (ie. as manually installed)? I searched google, but couldn't find anything.
<flaccid> reinhold: as far as i know
<flaccid> you don't need to
<flaccid> autoremove should be old ones
<flaccid> i could be totally wrong but
<reinhold> flaccid: No, apt-get suggests to remove kdegraphics, kdemultimedia, etc. They were dependencies of the kde metapackage (which was removed when I removed kdepim)
<flaccid> well thats weird
<flaccid> coz they are not strictly deps as its a meta package so removal should have no effect
<flaccid> could be wrong again but
<benjoer12> hi everybody
<benjoer12> i wanna ask something
<benjoer12> about kubuntu
<benjoer12> especially about compiling kernel
<posingaspopular> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<benjoer12> ooow
<benjoer12> thats my question
<flaccid> however i could be wrong as packages.ubuntu says this "It is safe to remove this package if some of the desktop system packages are not desired."
<posingaspopular> benjoer12: what about compling kernels?
<flaccid> which startles me and contradicts upgrade docos but meh
<zicero> im looking for xmllint for kubuntu .. can i find it on any repository ? or is there any kde application i could use to validate some home-grown xml  ?!
<reinhold> flaccid: apt-get does not try to remove them, but suggests to auto-remove them (using the --autoremove switch)
<reinhold> flaccid:
<benjoer12> what packages are needed for compiling kernel in kubuntu
<reinhold> flaccid: anyway, I now found the apt-mark util to mark packages as manually installed.
<posingaspopular> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<flaccid> zicero: a web browser
<flaccid> reinhold: well you probably can't remove the meta package
<flaccid> i would install it again
<zicero> :)
<flaccid> due to what it says: It is safe to remove this package if some of the desktop system packages are not desired.
<benjoer12> thx 4 ubotu
<flaccid> reinhold: is this edgy?
<reinhold> flaccid: Nope, I can't, as that will reinstall kdepim (which I need to compile from the latest develoment branch, so I'll get compatibility problems)
<zicero> ok .. let me put it this way: id like to install xmllint then ... my repositorys (standard) dont have .. any chances i can find it somewhere ?!
* posingaspopular loves it when people thank the bot
<reinhold> flaccid: Nope, feisty, but it was the same in edgy
<flaccid> reinhold: ah thats it. its the new apt. i'm a dapper user to which it doesn't do that.
<reinhold> flaccid: Ah, okay. Now apt-get has a feature to detect dependency packages that were only installed as dependencies of another. If you remove that package, all dependencies that are not required by any other manually installed package are suggested to be auto-removed.
<reinhold> flaccid: So I just needed a way to mark kdemultimedia etc. as manually installed.
<flaccid> reinhold: sounds good. pity we werent told and there is no doco on it...
<flaccid> with like 3-4 release of ubuntu on the plate soon, its going to get worse
<Erunno> reinhold: If you start aptitude without parameters it will open a gui (sort of). There's a option to mark packages as manually installed
<flaccid> is that ncurses?
<reinhold> Erunno: I now also found the apt-mark util, which does exactly what I want.
<Erunno> reinhold: kk :)
<eilker> i wanna make a video file of my desktop, by using vlc media player, could some help me pls ?
<eilker> !xvidcap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xvidcap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yaman> hi every one what is better to download on the ubuntu the kde or the kubuntu-desktop what could give me more programs??? any help
<waylandbill> yaman: both use same repo, so you can choose from same packages on either
<yaman> waylandbill: thnx
<geir_> Hi. I'm new to kubuntu and have a simple question.... How do I install the file "kaffeine-0.8.3.tar.bz2"
<eilker> no need to compressed file, just use adept
<Erunno> geir_: That's probably the source code.
<eilker> or type in console , sudo apt-get install kaffeine
<Erunno> geir_: You'll have to compile it if you want to use it. I'd suggest to use the version in the repos unless there's a critical feature you need in this version.
<geir_> ok. I have kaffeine 0.8.2 installed, and want to upgrade. So sudo apt-get install kaffeine-0.8.3.tar.bz2 does it, and then I can install/upgrade it from Adept...??
<eilker> just upgrade from adept,
<Erunno> eilker: 0.8.3 isn't in the edgy repos afaik.
<geir_> Adept has only 0.8.2....
<eilker> erunno ohh sorry
<eilker> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Erunno> geir_: Unpack the file with tar xvzf, run configure, make, and then sudo make install
<waylandbill> must be 0.8.3 has an exciting cool new feature.
<geir_> Ubotu. Thanks I'll read here... :-)
<Erunno> waylandbill: Or it's just the version madness ;-)
<waylandbill> Erunno: it's still got the new version smell I bet.
<Erunno> Reminds me...where can I complain about the neglect of the backport repos ?
<geir_> "version madness"... Yes, and learning how to do it ;-)
<Erunno> geir_: It's a mindset I fully understand, that's why I was on Gentoo's testing branch for months :-P
<Erunno> Does KDevelop (or Kate) support code-completion for qt4 ?
<Jucato> Erunno: probably the latest KDevelop version does (3.4 I think)
<eilker> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fuel> recently i upgraded to 2.6.17-11 kernel ...... its slower than previous version
<Tm_T> fuel: How you measured?
<[EG] Tauri> whats the command to check the hdd space?
<fuel> well its not right to blame on the version........ but my applications are running slower
<Erunno> [EG] Tauri: df
<Zyrkon> df -h
<fuel> i think its df
<[EG] Tauri> thx
<Tm_T> [EG] Tauri: df as "disk free"
<fuel> or du -h if you want to see the size of the files inside directory
<Zyrkon> [EG] Tauri, use "-h" for "human readable" *g*
<Jucato> !filelight
<ubotu> filelight: show where your diskspace is being used. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99beta6-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 317 kB, installed size 856 kB
<fuel> have you guys used krandr ?
<cox377> can anyone tell me how to mount a windows share to my kubuntu box?
<eilker> i wanna make a video file of my desktop, could some help me pls ?
<fuel> try wink
<fuel> its free....
<eilker> mke ?
<eilker> me* ?
<fuel> yes
<fuel> eilker :http://www.debugmode.com/wink/
<fuel> hope so this helps
<eilker> let me try, tahnx
<Erunno> !mount | cox377
<ubotu> cox377: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Erunno> cox377: That wasn't very helpful :-P
<cox377> Erunno: lol basically i just want to mount a network share
<Jucato> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Erunno> cox377: You can access a windows share via the smb io-slave in Konqueror
<fuel> type smb:/
<fuel> but is there any good articles explaining about kio-slaves ?
<cox377> Erunno: thing is
<fuel> wikipedia has nothing about it :(
<cox377> Erunno: i want to use armork for a multimedia network share
<fuel> you mean amarok ? :P
<cox377> fuel: lol
<cox377> fuel: so whats the recommendations
<fuel> too bad i dont know about it ....
<fuel> but you can always ask google!
<guiden> why is it so hard to change a theme?
<Erunno> cox377: Just so that I understand the situation correclty: You have a windows share full of illeg...honestly purchased music and want to access it with amarok ?
<fuel> :))
<cox377> Erunno: ' multimedia ' or sorts
<cox377> Erunno: ;)
<waylandbill> he ripped them from his personal collection I'm sure.
<cox377> Erunno: but basically yet
<cox377> yes*
<Jucato> guiden: what theme?
<fuel> guiden : what theme ?
<fuel> Jucato: ;)
<fuel> nice timing
<cox377> Erunno: any ideas on how i move forward?
<Jucato> :P
<guiden> I mean, isn't there a program that downloads theme quick and easy like in gnome?
<Jucato> fuel: old article: http://osdir.com/Article2159.phtml
<waylandbill> cox377: you can open media and then use an smb:// url. it should be seamless networking
<Jucato> guiden: next question, what kind of theme
<Jucato> oh bah!
<Jucato> !changethemes | guiden
<ubotu> guiden: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<Erunno> cox377: Hold on, I'm looking at Amarok atm. I don't use it very often.
<Jucato> there... read the whole thing :)
<cox377> waylandbill: unfortunatly amarok just crashes if i do that
<guiden> :)
<cox377> Erunno: much appreciated
<fuel> or you could try vlc
<waylandbill> cox377: file a bug report about it.
<fuel> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Erunno> cox377: You can mount windows share in your Linux tree with the smbclient command, I just forgot how. It's been about 2 years since I seriously worked with Samba.
<fuel> why was kcontrol removed from kmenu ?
<posingaspopular> hey Jucato im just wondering, do you ever sleep?
<Jucato> fuel: System Settings.
<Jucato> posingaspopular: yes. but probably not at the same time as you
<fuel> Jucato :yeah but it does not lead to kcontrol which has more options etcc.
<cox377> Jucato: lol
<cox377> Erunno: lol ummmmmmmmmmmmmmm?
<posingaspopular> you're in this room when I wake up and go to sleep...
<Jucato> fuel: not really. aside from a few bugs, System Settings has the exact same stuff as KControl
<Erunno> cox377: Or not. I'm confused.
<waylandbill> cox377: you can also mount samba shares permanently using your fstab
<fuel> hmmm but system settings!=kcontrol :P
<cox377> waylandbill: any idea on the command
<cox377> :P
<Erunno> cox377: Listen to waylandbill, he is strong in the Linux.
<Jucato> fuel: yes, the interface is not the same. but system settings uses the same kcontrol modules
<Jucato> fuel: kcontrol itself is just a container. nothing more
<fuel> cox377: there seems to be some settings for network share in system settinga
<fuel> yeah
<cox377> Erunno: ok.. shall do.. let just home waylandbill has the time
<fuel> a collection of services.....
<waylandbill> cox377: the command is simply mount, after you set it up. I'll looking for the doc right now
<cox377> waylandbill: many thanks
<Erunno> cox377: An alternative I just dug up: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Samba
<Jucato> fuel: a collection of kcm (kcontrol modules)
<Erunno> cox377: Sounds like it describes what you are looking for.
<waylandbill> cox377: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/HowToMountsmbfsSharesPermanently
<cox377> Erunno: looks now many thanjs : )
<cox377> waylandbill: looking now many thanks : )
<cntb> Notes for Wink on Linux:
<cntb>       Wink requires GTK 2.4 or higher.
<cntb> what is GTK2.4?
<Tm_T> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<guiden> what does full upgrade do in adept?
<fuel> guiden: it upgrades fully :P
<Jucato> guiden: equivalent to apt-get dist-upgrade
<waylandbill> lets say I use 'date'... how can I get that but a week ago?
<guiden> does it remove packages that aren't used?
<Jucato> nope
<fuel> no only upgrades!!!
<guiden> ok :)
<Jucato> dist-upgrade = upgrades installed packages, installs new packages to meet new dependencies of packages to be upgraded, removes packages that will conflict with the ones previously mentioned
<guiden> ok
<fuel> i tried installing xubuntu ....... it crashed right away!
<fuel> i meant xubuntu-desktop
<Jucato> fuel: problem on your end definitely...
<cntb> did you  sudo apt-get-install xubuntu-desktop fuel ?
<fuel> yep installed the same way
<cntb> * did you  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop fuel ?
<cox377> waylandbill: i run this command
<cox377> sudo mount -t smbfs //servername/sharename /mountdirectory -o username=mywindowsusername,password=mywindowspassword
<fuel> the problem is the desktop did not load.....just the wall paper..... seems to be a problem with gtk engine .
<cox377> waylandbill: and nothing happens it just gives me the options, i'm obviously adding the right detauls
<cox377> details
<cntb> crashed meaning X fuel ?
<fuel> and i tried googling "reset xubutu config " etc.....
<fuel> X did not crash
<fuel> xubuntu crashed!
<fuel> and #xubuntu channel is dead!!!
<fuel> no one is alive there
<fuel> ;)
<waylandbill> cox377: gives you the options? like the usage details you mean?
<cntb> CTRL-ALT-F1 and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop then  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start fuel
<cox377> waylandbill:
<cox377> Usage: mount -V                 : print version
<cox377>        mount -h                 : print this help
<cntb> xubuntu is not poular enough
<cox377>        mount                    : list mounted filesystems
<cox377>        mount -l                 : idem, including volume labels
<fuel> or better not stable enough
<cox377> So far the informational part. Next the mounting.
<cox377> The command is `mount [-t fstype]  something somewhere'.
<cox377> Details found in /etc/fstab may be omitted.
<cox377>        mount -a [-t|-O]  ...     : mount all stuff from /etc/fstab
<cox377>        mount device             : mount device at the known place
<cox377>        mount directory          : mount known device here
<cox377>        mount -t type dev dir    : ordinary mount command
<posingaspopular> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cox377> Note that one does not really mount a device, one mounts
<posingaspopular> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<cox377> a filesystem (of the given type) found on the device.
<cox377> One can also mount an already visible directory tree elsewhere:
<cox377>        mount --bind olddir newdir
<cox377> or move a subtree:
<cox377>        mount --move olddir newdir
<cox377> A device can be given by name, say /dev/hda1 or /dev/cdrom,
<cox377> or by label, using  -L label  or by uuid, using  -U uuid .
<cox377> Other options: [-nfFrsvw]  [-o options]  [-p passwdfd] .
<cox377> For many more details, say  man 8 mount .
<cntb> speaking of mount -l how do I label en ext2 volume ?
<waylandbill> I think you need to use smbmount
<cox377> waylandbill: just trying that and see to be getting further
<cox377> appologise for the large paste
<waylandbill> figured out last week for date. Wasn't aware that "1 week ago" is a date specification. Guess you learn something new everyday.
<guiden> When will Flash Player releases be available for other platforms, including devices?
<guiden> Adobe does not comment specifically on future releases.
<guiden> ***holes :)
<waylandbill> they will go to any platform they see as profitable.
<cox377> waylandbill: i'm getting this error
<cox377> 590: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)
<cox377> SMB connection failed
<waylandbill> cox377: sounds like the other end rejected you. :)
<cox377> waylandbill: lol
<waylandbill> cox377: i don't know if it will help, but you could add option "debug=x" where x is the number of verbosity
<waylandbill> cox377: man page recommends starting with 4.
<cox377> waylandbill: where it says -o?
<waylandbill> put it after the credentials
<waylandbill> username=me,password=secret,debug=4
<waylandbill> it may give better info on why you were rejected. but then again... it may not.
<cox377> waylandbill: what a donkey, i had the wrong IP
<waylandbill> :)
<cox377> waylandbill: right.. eveything says ok,
<cox377> but then it says
<cox377> waylandbill: namecache_shutdown: Couldn't close namecache on top of gencache.
<cox377> waylandbill: but it appears to have mounted itself
<cox377> : )
<cox377> waylandbill: nice one mate
<waylandbill> that may just be a warning
<cox377> waylandbill: just one more thing lol.. after mounting i added  this line into fstab
<cox377> /servername/sharename /mountdirectory smbfs username=windowsuserename,password=windowspassword 0 0
<cox377> it then opens a window saying do you want to open this mounted drive, then says "permission denied"
<sorush20> Hi I keep getting the message unable to capture image in camorama
<sorush20> anyideas why?
<sorush20> I have a logitech webcam
<waylandbill> cox377: you need to set options for default masks.
<waylandbill> cox377: otherwise only root will be able to access the mounted share.
<cox377> waylandbill: I'm really sorry mate, how do i go about doing that?
<waylandbill> one sec
<cox377> waylandbill: looks like this maybe it
<cox377> /servername/sharename /mountdirectory smbfs credentials=/home/myhomedirectory/.smbpasswd,uid=mylinuxusername,gid=mylinuxgroupname 0 0
<guiden> why is torrents so slow?
<flaccid> don't know guiden ask your peers
<cox377> flaccid: lol
<cox377> guiden: try a linux distro and see if it maxes out
<PhinnFort> can i just download packages needed for installing, with aptitude/apt-get?
<PhinnFort> like emerge --fetchonly on gentoo?
<Jucato> ??
<Jucato> ah -d
<PhinnFort> ah, nice
<waylandbill> you get faster torrents as your share ratio goes up.
<Jucato> use the -d switch
<PhinnFort> waylandbill: where?
<jagones> wenas
<waylandbill> PhinnFort: /var/cache/apt/archives
<PhinnFort> waylandbill: that's where .deb's are stored before installing, isn't it?
<waylandbill> PhinnFort: correct
<PhinnFort> how can i find the color resolution on my screen?
<PhinnFort> Kolourpaint complains
<waylandbill> kcontrol, display
<PhinnFort> i think it crashes here
<PhinnFort> kcontrol looks darn ugly now, in the middle of feisty upgrade..;)
<crazy_bus> Can anyone help me use the ktorrent que manager.  I put more important files at the top but the file at the bottom of the list stole all the bandwidth.  What do I do?
<PhinnFort> crazy_bus: the queue manager doesn't prioritize files, afaik
<PhinnFort> crazy_bus: download them one at a time, if you need to prioritize
<crazy_bus> what does it do?
<PhinnFort> it decides which order the files should download in
<PhinnFort> i have currently capped it at two downloads at a time, and the qm decides which two to download
<PhinnFort> waylandbill: the kcontrol module doesn't say anything about how many colours
<crazy_bus> so if I set maximum downloads for say 3.  It will only download the top 3 que manager files first?
<PhinnFort> yeah
<waylandbill> PhinnFort: what is kolourpaint complaining about not enough colors?
<PhinnFort> waylandbill: when i open an image with truecolors (color jpeg) it complains
<Contrast> What's up, everyone?
<waylandbill> about not enough colors or wrong color palette or something else?
<PhinnFort> waylandbill: "The image "448b5b6726266_s.jpg" may have more colours than the current screen mode. In order to display it, some colours may be changed. Try increasing your screen depth to at least 24bpp."
<cox377> waylandbill: in order to run the command to allow it to have rw by other users u need to create a credential file first called .smbpasswd
<cox377> waylandbill: i've created tht file then run this command
<cox377> cd > .smbpasswd chmod 600 .smbpasswd echo username=mywindowsusername >> .smbpasswd echo password=mywindowspassword >> .smbpasswd
<cox377> but i gt tis error
<cox377> waylandbill: bash: cd: chmod: No such file or directory
<waylandbill> PhinnFort: you could change in the xorg.conf to set DefaultDepth 24 (or 32)
<waylandbill> assuming your hardware supports it
<PhinnFort> it's an radeon 9800XT
<PhinnFort> *a
<waylandbill> I meant the monitor, but sure you should be able to support it
<PhinnFort> yeah
<guiden> Why isn't there a qt based direct connect client in the repositories?
<PhinnFort> heh, i just found the error, it was set to 16, after copying the xorg.conf from knoppix to get beryl running smooth;)
<Contrast> Does anyone know of a program that will look at a given directory and list the files it contains that most closely add up to a certain size? (e.g., I have 20 files of varying sizes in a directory. They all add up to 9 GB, and I want to not waste any space on the discs so I can get them all onto 2 DVD's.)
<PhinnFort> guiden:
<PhinnFort> guiden: there is
<PhinnFort> !valknut
<ubotu> valknut: graphical client for Direct Connect. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7-2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 863 kB, installed size 3040 kB
<PhinnFort> !valknut | guiden
<ubotu> guiden: please see above
<Erunno> Contrast: Backpack !
<PhinnFort> !backpack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backpack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Erunno> It's not a program, sorry. Just a problem ;-)
<Contrast> ?
<PhinnFort> but i remember reading about such a program
<n8k99> Contrast: you can use the file size view in konqueror
<PhinnFort> i remember someone created a program for exactly that problem, with packing files on a cd
<waylandbill> you almost want to tar them limiting at size or something.
<PhinnFort> i think it was a simple bash script
<n8k99> Contrast: in Konqueror go to the directory which has all the files you want
<n8k99> then View > View mode > File size view
<Erunno> Contrast: Sorry, forget about it. It's a problem I know as backpack.
<guiden> phinnfort, valknut seems old..
<PhinnFort> guiden: i've used it, it's pretty decent
<n8k99> that will give you a graphical picture of the size, Contrast
<PhinnFort> we used to have an internal dc network
<Contrast> n8k99, I'm looking at them in file size view, but I'm not really clear on how that solves the problem?
<Contrast> Erunno, no problem. Thanks anyway.
<n8k99> then you can use your selection rectangle to pick up the amount you want
<Contrast> Think it might be on SF?
<n8k99> copy them into another directory then burn that directory
<PhinnFort> guiden: http://www.dcs.warwick.ac.uk/~csucda/valknut.html
<Contrast> n8k99, thanks. I'll try that.
<n8k99> Contrast: hope it works!
<Contrast> I'm guessing with just a little bit of knowledge, it wouldn't be hard to write a script that does it automatically, no?
<[EG] Tauri> hey what are some cool games for linux?
<PhinnFort> no
<PhinnFort> [EG] Tauri: nexuiz
<n8k99> Contrast: no it wouldn't, as long as you have that knowledge :)
<PhinnFort> Contrast: you could go beg in #bash
<[EG] Tauri> i think i have that 1
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> zmoto
<PhinnFort> *xmoto
<PhinnFort> vega strike
<Contrast> Cool, thanks for the help, everyone.
<n8k99> [EG] Tauri: i like tuxracer
<PhinnFort> glest
<[EG] Tauri> any rts games?
<PhinnFort> ppracer is better
<PhinnFort> ppracer is built in tuxracer, only with loads of patches and stuff
<[EG] Tauri> !rts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[EG] Tauri> lol
<PhinnFort> [EG] Tauri: glest is an rts
<[EG] Tauri> !glest
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glest - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<carl__> is there a program to control the cpu-fan?
<PhinnFort> [EG] Tauri: http://www.dcs.warwick.ac.uk/~csucda/valknut.html
<PhinnFort> [EG] Tauri: i had it on gentoo, it's really cool
<PhinnFort> almost Warcraft 3-style
<Erunno> Contrast: Writing such a program isn't very hard, but it's an np complete algorithm, meaning it has the n! complexity.
<Erunno> *np complete problem
<[EG] Tauri> how would i install glest?
<PhinnFort> [EG] Tauri: look at their website for .debs
<[EG] Tauri> k
<[EG] Tauri> i found the installer for windows...
<Erunno> Contrast: Well, it means that it will take a LONG time to solve this problem if you use this algorithm on many files ;-)
<PhinnFort> Erunno: he has 20ish files
<Erunno> PhinnFort: 20 files sound feasable.
<BluesKaj> Howdy All :)
<PhinnFort> [EG] Tauri: http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=pt&u=http://www.ubuntugames.org/Glest&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=1&ct=result&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dglest%2Bubuntu%26hl%3Den%26ie%3DUTF-8%26oe%3DUTF-8
<cox377> waylandbill: did u manage to find anything on rw access on a mounted share from a non-root users?
<_Daisuke_Ido_> this Glest intrigues me...
<waylandbill> cox377: you need to set the mask in the fstab. I don't have an example though. should find easily with google.
<dillinger> hi, does anyone knows about a good free software that would allow me to cut a part of 10 minutes in a divx file ???  thanks
<PhinnFort> yeah
<PhinnFort> but the name escapes me
<PhinnFort> you could always use cinelerra or kdenlive or something, though
<PhinnFort> or lives or kino
<jott> dillinger: take a look at avidemux
<dillinger> PhinnFort: ok ill give kdenlive a try
<dillinger> jott: Ok thx
<BluesKaj> kino or avdemux should do it , dillinger
<dillinger> Ok Thx a lot all
<dillinger> ill download them all and try them
<guiden> Ati problem, I'm following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html and when I get this on my console
<guiden> guiden@thelab:~$ sudo depmod -a ; sudo modprobe fglrx
<guiden> Not loading fglrx module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BluesKaj> bur once ya do that, try tovid for authoring and burning afterward
<guiden> -when
<BluesKaj> guiden:  looking for DRI with ATI ?
<guiden> I just want the graphic card to work as it suppose to do
<guiden> MAXIMUM USE
<BluesKaj> guiden: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-d8c6fd05bce340dfc3ad483abf0e18997868540b
<guiden> I've done that before but why isn't the guide in kubuntu good enoughf?
<BluesKaj> well it is in a sense, it's part of the Ubuntu community documentation...that good 'nuff for me :)
<amsmith42> Is there a keyboard shortcut to lock the KDE desktop?
<MuJ> amsmith42: ctrl-alt-l
<guiden> what happens if I press ctrl alt del?
<ForgeAus> it will possibly shut your computer down
<ForgeAus> (or logout/offer a logout screen?... )
<BluesKaj> nope
<ForgeAus> generally ctrl alt delete in most OS's is to exit...
<BluesKaj> ctrl alt backspace will tho
<Jucato> most OS's?
<ubuntu> hi there
<Tm_T> ctrl-alt-del should shut pc down/restart, that's atleast what it does here.
<ForgeAus> well generally *nix and Windows, that covers the majority of OS's doesn't it?
* Jucato not sure about other DE's though
<ubuntu> i am new here, is that just an englisch chat??
<guiden> eh
<Tm_T> ubuntu: Yes, but there's channels for other languages too.
<ubuntu> ok, fine
<guiden> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubuntu> ah, i see....
<guiden> !brain
<Jucato> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Tm_T> ForgeAus: Hmm, nope, don't forget BeOS and OS/2 and others.
<Jucato> hm...
<ubuntu> that is a channel for faq, isn't t??
<ubuntu> it?
<Tm_T> ubuntu: no channels for faq, but websites are on topic.
<Jucato> ubuntu: this is the KDE English Support Channel
<ForgeAus> I'm not forgetting os's trust me
<ForgeAus> but then *nix covers a broad range of operating systems...
<BluesKaj> BSD, the closest thing to the original pure OS ...or so their porponents tell me :)
<ForgeAus> (from Linux and its various distro's to Unix, to BSD even MacOSX)
<pinkisntwell> hey guys... i just dled the kubuntu 6.10 iso and booted off of it, installed the nvidia drivers and killed X to restart KDE and i get a black screen with nothing happening... any suggestions?
<ForgeAus> pink sounds like trouble
<ubuntu> ...and wo are you??
<BluesKaj> Forge , Unix came first, BSD is aslight derivative
<ForgeAus> probably something in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ???
<ubuntu> ...and who are you??
<Jucato> pinkisntwell: you need to install the linux-restricted-modules that matches your kernel version
<ForgeAus> um how to answer who is who?....
<Tm_T> ubuntu: Sorry, we usually don't have casual chatting here (too much noise)
<guiden> my computer freezes spontaniously after I installed the ati driver.
<pinkisntwell> Jucato: what does that do?
<ForgeAus> Blues I wasn't speaking chronologically or heirarchically or anything just a list... in no particular order
<Tm_T> !de | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Jucato> pinkisntwell: it solves your nvidia problem
<ForgeAus> they all imho fall under the heading of *nix
<BluesKaj> ok ForgeAus , NP :)
<Jucato> pinkisntwell: the nvidia driver needs the restricted modules for the kernel in order to work
<ubuntu> ok, thanks so far.....now i just try stand in here.
<pinkisntwell> Jucato: why isn't that in the faq?
<Jucato> pinkisntwell: which FAQ?
<pinkisntwell> ubuntuguide.org
<ubuntu> best wishes too you.....and may be we will see again.....bye....
<Jucato> pinkisntwell: I don't know. ubuntuguide is a 3rd party site
<Jucato> better ask the author why.
<Jucato> !nvidia | pinkisntwell
<ubotu> pinkisntwell: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jucato> pinkisntwell: that guide does say so ^^^
<Tm_T> Jucato: Damn you, I was one second away from that.
<Jucato> !language | Tm_T
<ForgeAus> lol Tm_T
<ubotu> Tm_T: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Jucato> :P
* Tm_T hopes you get older and slower
<ForgeAus> hmmm language bots
<Tm_T> Also I go and hit my head to wall for a moment. ->
* Jucato saves the wall from Tm_T
<waylandbill> :)
<waylandbill> poor wall.
<pinkisntwell> ok thanks guys, i will try it
<ForgeAus> Jucato still no idea how to reinstate my X? I can live with loging into TTY and just typing startX thats not hard
<neutraloss> you want x to start automatically?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: sorry, nope...
<ForgeAus> I mean at least that works
<ForgeAus> neutral it *should* yeah
<Erunno> Are their any benefits for from the binary drivers for a user who neither uses beryl/compiz nor any other 3D application ?
<neutraloss> are you using a session manager?
<ForgeAus> Jucato is there a way to drop out of X from in KDM?
<ForgeAus> Neutral you mean KDM?
<waylandbill> ForgeAus: you could try manipulating the command line that kdm calls X with.
<ForgeAus> StartX doesn't start KDM
<Jucato> ForgeAus: besides Ctrl+Alt+F1 or Start Console Session in the KDM menu?
<waylandbill> the man page for kdmrc shows how to make a custom command line get sent to X
<ForgeAus> console session is in KDM, kewl
<ForgeAus> does that exit to TTY? or start an Xterm?
<Jucato> tty
<ForgeAus> awesome, I havn't tried it (in fact forgot it was even there)
<ForgeAus> anyway... thats got nothing to do with my current config issue
<ForgeAus> kdmrc?
<neutraloss> ForgeAus: I'm jumping into the conversation, but why aren't you using .desktop to start the kdm session?
<ForgeAus> whats that and where/when's it called?
<ForgeAus> !kdmc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdmc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ForgeAus> !kdmrc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdmrc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<guiden> can I play youtube videos with java?
<waylandbill> ForgeAus: that controls kdm
<neutraloss> no, guide
<Jucato> neutraloss: his problem is that when he boots, it doesn't start KDM automatically. but if he types startx, it runs without a problem
<Jucato> ForgeAus: no guide. it's a file
<neutraloss> youtube is flash
<neutraloss> asir
<ForgeAus> ,desktop?
<waylandbill> ForgeAus: I was thinking that you could put a command line to X to turn on as much debugging as possible.
<ForgeAus> aren't they icon files mostly?
<neutraloss> well in the session manager you have kde.desktop
<neutraloss> in the kde.desktop file in /usr/share/xsessions
<ForgeAus> where's kde's session manager, I know Ubuntu (gnome) has one
<neutraloss> It's installed automatically for me
<guiden>  Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Macromedia's Flash Player. Get the latest flash player.
<ForgeAus> kde is my default session
<guiden> that's what I'm getting
<ForgeAus> but kdm doesn't start
<neutraloss> have you looked at your startkde script?
<ForgeAus> (automatically anyhow)
<ForgeAus> startkde and X sessions happen as a part of KDM right?
<neutraloss> Oh, you want it to log you in automatically to KDE on bootup?
<waylandbill> ForgeAus: do you know that kdm isn't starting, or is it bailing out?
<ForgeAus> I get TTY instead of KDM
<guiden> I don't have flash, it doens't work on my computer
<neutraloss> ohh
<Bonaldo2000> I just had my startup say "USB disconnect" for a lot of devices and then freeze. I never had this before and I rebooted and there was no problem. Should I be concerned or is it just something that "happens"?
<neutraloss> have you looked at your menu.lst?
<ForgeAus> wayland I don't know
<ForgeAus> but kdm starts if I run it with sudo no problems
<neutraloss> It's possible you are booting into a lower level of init
<ForgeAus> so you think the boot process is interrupted by a tty login before it gets to kdm?
<ForgeAus> thats possible
<neutraloss> ForgeAus: Was KDE ever automatically launching?
<ForgeAus> yes
<neutraloss> When did it break? Do you have any hypothesis what caused it?
<waylandbill> ForgeAus: does /var/log/kdm.log show anything useful?
<LeeJunFan> Bonaldo2000: it's not normal, but if it doesn't happen again/alog I wouldn't worry about it.
<LeeJunFan> Bonaldo2000: it's not a laptop is it?
* Jucato watches on as they drown ForgeAus with questions :D
<ForgeAus> not sure when it broke but ever since I've had my fstab replaced with an empty one
<Bonaldo2000> LeeJunFan: no its a stationary computer
<ForgeAus> kdm.log is empty!
<ForgeAus> hmm strange
<Bonaldo2000> LeeJunFan: ok, so you would say that I should just ignore it...I mean its not a hardware error or something like that?
<ForgeAus> theres lotsa kdm.log.#.gz's
<ForgeAus> and a kdm.log.1
<LeeJunFan> Bonaldo2000: probably not if it doesn't happen again. It's tough to say from just one time.
<Bonaldo2000> LeeJunFan: yeah, you're right. Maybe the timing was of on some device or something...
<ForgeAus> hmmm lots of radeon issues
<ForgeAus> the main one being: (WW) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found
<berkes>  since a few days some process is eating up 100% CPU. But it does that with spikes of half a second, every two seconds or so.
<berkes> so top' is not very helpful in finding what process is is.
<ForgeAus> (whats the format for that PCI:1:0:1 thing or how do I find out how to reference an AGP slot?)
<berkes> any tips on how to find the process that behaves like this?
<Bonaldo2000> LeeJunFan: I *might* have had it happen other times though. I had some frezes before I disabled the splah screen, but that time I could not see what caused them
<waylandbill> ForgeAus: /etc/X11/default-display-manager contains kdm?
<ForgeAus> btw the radeon thing isn't the issue, it happens the same even using a Generic Video Card  driver
<waylandbill> it must since you can start it manually. n/m
<ForgeAus> yup the only line in that file is: /usr/bin/kdm
<DHGE> ForgeAus: check your Xorg.log
<ForgeAus> what am I looking for?
<DHGE> ForgeAus: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<waylandbill> ForgeAus: first thing is that the timestamps are even matching when you think kdm started up (or more importantly didn't)
<ForgeAus>       (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<ForgeAus> (EE) RADEON(0): Microcode: cannot load microcode
<guiden> should I do this? http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repository.php
<ForgeAus> those two lines
<waylandbill> if kdm did start up, the timestamps in the Xorg.0.log would be some odd time.
<ForgeAus> (the second one is kinda a side issue Generic Video Driver doesn't autostart KDM either)
<DHGE> ForgeAus: me thinks then: NO driver problem
<waylandbill> of course... it would help if they had timestamps. :(
<ForgeAus> lol interesting point wayland, perhaps you could suggest it to devs?
<waylandbill> or at least a single line with the time in it. :-)
<waylandbill> :q
<ForgeAus> guiden depends on if you want/need any packages from there
<waylandbill> actually. the log's mod time should do.
<guiden> But it doens't replace the sources.list file, it only puts a file in the directory sources.list.d
<waylandbill> that's how you can check if kdm is really starting...
<guiden> so how can it affect the repository list?
<ForgeAus> you mean 02/03/07 1.30am
<waylandbill> ForgeAus: look at the modification times of kdm.log and Xorg.0.log next time you boot.
<ForgeAus> kdm.log is empty remember
<ForgeAus> 01/03/07 4.27pm
<DHGE> ForgeAus: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ForgeAus> DHGE ok, but why?
<DHGE> to get X up again ...
<ForgeAus> I am in X
<ForgeAus> I can startX
<ForgeAus> it just doesn't autostart in boot process
<guiden> I get this when I run apt-get update
<guiden> W: GPG error: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<ForgeAus> (logs me into TTY instead)
<waylandbill> ForgeAus: doesn't matter. it can be empty but still being touched.
<DHGE> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xdm
<ForgeAus> xdm? ok
* Jucato wonders if that should be "kdm" instead...
<ForgeAus> Package `xdm' is not installed and no info is available.
<neutraloss> guiden: you can repos directly to the sources.d directory
<neutraloss> it's just another way of doing it
<ForgeAus> all that did is ask the default display manager
<ForgeAus> (if I used kdm)
<weatherman> hi, if you want to use nfs how do you connect two pcs? Is a network cable sufficient?
<neutraloss> crossover cable weatherman
<neutraloss> unless both nics are autosensing
<kruno_> some1 please tell me, can k9copy manage dvd protection? It is standing at 93% for about 10 minutes. tnx
<waylandbill> guiden: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318519
<waylandbill> kruno_: depends on the protection
<weatherman> neutraloss: sorry I don't know much about this stuff, a crossover cable is just the regular cable you can plug into your network card right?
<kruno_> waylandbill: are there some plugins or something, i'm not so good at that.
<cox377> can anyone recommend some good video editing software avi?
<guiden> ok thanks
<waylandbill> weatherman: yes, but rx/tx are flipped in it. usually yellow in color or with crossover label
<waylandbill> kruno_: some protection are better than other is all.
<waylandbill> kruno_: and will resist copying
<waylandbill> weatherman: if you don't have one, they are not expensive. cheaper than a switch or router anyway. :-)
<weatherman> waylandbill: ok, I got a yellow one, hopefully it's the right one :)
<kruno_> waylandbill: it's a disney cartoon movie, can't belive what they do to my nephew :)
<waylandbill> weatherman: even yellow, it should say crossover or x-over on it.
<waylandbill> kruno_: those capitalists just want their money! :-) I wouldn't doubt it has good protection from disney
<spawn57> is there anyway I can use udev to create symlinks for both my mice, I want different xorg.conf configs for both of them
<neutraloss> Don't they have separate headers in xorg.conf?
<weatherman> waylandbill, unfortunatly it just says: SSTP CAT 5 26AWGx4P PATCH E188601 (UL) TYPE CM LL84201 CSA TYPE CMG FT4... not the right one is it?
<kruno_> waylandbill: i'm switching to another capitalists to deal with another :) tnx anyway
<neutraloss> no weatherman :( that's a patch cord
<weatherman> ok, then I'll go get one. The plug is the same though right?
<neutraloss> You could try it anyway, a lot of newer NIC's don't even care.
<neutraloss> yes exactly the same
<AlexandraM> Hello. I've installed kubuntu 6.10 and the network does not work. The chipset is detected (ALi Corporation M523) but the network doesn't work (I've tried with both static and dhcp). Some ideas?
<neutraloss> have you tried installing knetwork manager?
<AlexandraM> no
<AlexandraM> how should I do that?
<neutraloss> in adept you can search for knetworkmanager
<AlexandraM> download the .deb ?
<AlexandraM> is it on the cd ?
<neutraloss> oh duh
<neutraloss> it may be.
<neutraloss> You have no internet though
<AlexandraM> does it do anything smarter than I can do with ifconfig ?
<SlackRat> and after configuring, i often find the network doesnt connect until i reboot, or at least log out and in again.....bug or feature, ive no idea
<neutraloss> does ifconfig show your network cards?
<AlexandraM> yes
<AlexandraM> eth0
<AlexandraM> but it doesn't work
<neutraloss> is it wired or wireless?
<AlexandraM> wired
<neutraloss> tried rebooting like SlackRat suggests?
<SlackRat> sometimes thats what it takes at least on drake
<AlexandraM> no
<AlexandraM> I will try
<SagaciousKJB> Does anyone know where I can get the sun-java6-bin deb package?
<neutraloss> Try rebooting with wire plugged in
<SagaciousKJB> I mean, other than apt. ;)
<AlexandraM> ok
<AlexandraM> brb
<SlackRat> get the install setup from sun directly
<BluesKaj> yes, the sun site has more up to date pkgs
<weatherman> wow I'm reading through the nfs howto and it seems quite complicated... isn't there something simpler to just mount a hard disc on my pc from my laptop?
<SagaciousKJB> Umm
<SagaciousKJB> The download links seem to be broken on sun's site. :/
<neutraloss> yeah just use samba
<Jucato> SagaciousKJB: why not use apt?
<SagaciousKJB> It's giving me a weird error that I don't understand
<Jucato> SagaciousKJB: pastebin the error. maybe someone here could understand
<Jucato> !pastebin | SagaciousKJB
<ubotu> SagaciousKJB: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<SagaciousKJB> *sigh*
<SagaciousKJB> Apt suddenly began working
<spawn57> weatherman: better to use cifs, it's not too hard
<SagaciousKJB> When I tried to get the error for you
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> isn't that great? :P
<SagaciousKJB> This is why linux gives me such a headache.  Just weird things like this.  I guess I should be happy. :P
<SagaciousKJB> All right, anyway
<SagaciousKJB> THanks
<neutraloss> Most of the time I encounter problems like that it's either permission based or a flaky internet connection
<SagaciousKJB> The pastebin thing should be useful later on. ;)
<SagaciousKJB> Yeah, I think it was a little bit of the latter
<SagaciousKJB> It was telling me there was something wrong with the package, and then asking if I was root
<SagaciousKJB> I just got done installing Dapper
<Jucato> SagaciousKJB: you might have forgotten to use sudo in that case
<SagaciousKJB> My installation of Edgy didn't work out too well.  I had a major kernel bug.
<SagaciousKJB> Nah, I used sudo, I'm sure of it
<SagaciousKJB> Even tried "su" and a root prompt
<SagaciousKJB> So, I guess it was a flaky connection
<Edulix> uhm
* SlackRat is fine with dapper till the next LTS release
<Edulix> which tar command creates a tar.bz2 out of a directory?
<Edulix> and why isn't feasty herd 5 released yet?
<Jucato> a bit late I think...
<CShadowRun> hehe, spent 1 day using linux now :D
<CShadowRun> made a video about windows vs linux and stuck it on youtube :P
<CShadowRun> i didn't really need to say anything, i just kinda put them side by side and let the stats speak for themselves :P
<SagaciousKJB> lol
<SagaciousKJB> I just wish linux was a little easier to use.
<CShadowRun> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Zk8EAoleLg :D
<CShadowRun> aye, i wish that too
<CShadowRun> but im sure linux will become easier to use soon. with things like kubuntu its viable for people doing office work to use linux very easily
<SagaciousKJB> Most of my problems stem from trying to get nvidia drivers and ntfs support, though, so not really linux's fault.
<CShadowRun> now you just need to get the gamers sorted out, and all will be good :D
<neutraloss> Edulix: I think it's the -j switch
<neutraloss> type tar --help
<SagaciousKJB> Yeah, I don't game, and sort of realized linux will be the industry standard in a few short years, so I just decided I'd get used to it now.
<neutraloss> umm
<neutraloss> I'm not sure how set in stone that is SagaciousKJB
<CShadowRun> i saw a video of some guy using xgl and beryl...and i just had to have it
<SagaciousKJB> Well, given that linux is free, and the fact that most developers seem to be switching to linux, I don't think it's long before the end-user does too.
<CShadowRun> yea, im half of a developer
<CShadowRun> i mostly do mIRC Stuff, but im learning java :D
<SagaciousKJB> I think 3 countries just switched their computer systems over to linux.  There's $100 laptops in Africa now with linux on 'em I believe, and more and more people are getting sick of Ms's shit.
<SagaciousKJB> So, maybe Mac vs. Linux, but I doubt MS will hold on to the reigns much longer.
<neutraloss> In order for Linux to garner more support, the enduser is going to have to significantly step up their computer knowledge
<neutraloss> all of us here likely have fooled around with computers for a while now
<CShadowRun> mac...i don't see why anyone would use it :S
<CShadowRun> i mean its like the car that works on 5% of the roads.
<CShadowRun> yea :)
<SagaciousKJB> Well, I say a few short years
<SagaciousKJB> Becaue from what I've noticed, GUI support is becoming a lot better
<CShadowRun> nah, all that needs to be done is all this stuff you have to do in the terminal, build a gui for it
<CShadowRun> i mean, everything. the end user should never have to use the terminal.
<SagaciousKJB> I doubt you'll phase out the need to be somewhat knowledgable to run a terminal, but with the amount most people use computers, I think the average end-user could get on linux now and use it.
<CShadowRun> once you've got that far it'll seriously become viable (noobies don't like terminals)
<CShadowRun> yea :)
<SagaciousKJB> I dislike the terminal greatly.  lol
<SagaciousKJB> It's one of my biggest pet peeves with linux, but I'm getting used to it.
<neutraloss> i grew up on dos
<CShadowRun> same here :P
* flaccid yawns
<SagaciousKJB> Well, there are some pretty stark differences between dos and a linux shell.
<CShadowRun> all you guys gotta do, is get xgl and beryl in your bootable ubuntu disc, and create gui's for 99.9% of the stuff that needs to be done with terminal
<CShadowRun> and the people will start flooding in imo :P
<SagaciousKJB> Enough of which to make me grind my teeth each time I try to open a directory with spaces in it with bash. :P
<neutraloss> hehe, tabcomplete ftw
<Jucato> SagaciousKJB: have you tried Tab?
<guiden> I know alot of html but I don't know how to make a website, what should I do?
<CShadowRun> lol
<SagaciousKJB> Of course
<SagaciousKJB> But sometimes it won't work
<BluesKaj> the terminal is intimidating at first, but after one learns how powerful and easy it can be to use then it can be a godsend IMO :)
<guiden> I mean an adress
<guiden> server
<SagaciousKJB> Like, for instance, I had a folder called "An Inconvenient Truth" *cough*justsomeoldfolder*
<SagaciousKJB> Typing "sudo rm -R An\" and then tab, wouldn't tab complete it
<DaSkreech> CShadowRun: Wrong :)
<SagaciousKJB> Had to type out the whole thing myself.  Not a big deal with a directory that small, but some of mine get to be REALLY long
<neutraloss> or sudom rm -rf An (tab tab)
<CShadowRun> [DaSkreech-> why? :P
<neutraloss> I start hitting tab tab pretty early on
<DaSkreech> SagaciousKJB: try "sudo rm -r An\ "
<SagaciousKJB> So I have to do a double-tab for that or what?
<neutraloss> tab tab just lists all the matches
<ForgeAus> hmm my printer gets a DHCP address, how can I get linux to sniff it out?
<DaSkreech> SagaciousKJB: Makes a lot of difference
<SagaciousKJB> Nah, it removes the directory find, I'm just talking about tab complete. :P
<Mena> Hi, i always get a message at startup ata1 disabing port , ata2 diabling port and also make system check ....what is this ?
<DaSkreech> CShadowRun: Still need games for peopel to flock
<ForgeAus> in winXP it works
<neutraloss> ForgeAus: cups?
<CShadowRun> [DaSkreech-> true, but thats as simple as wine
<DaSkreech> SagaciousKJB: What removes directory find?
<DaSkreech> CShadowRun: no it's not and you bloody well know it :)
<CShadowRun> someone needs to make a 'smart' wine that looks at the name of the exe your trying to run and sets itself up automatically
* CShadowRun doesn't know yet, im just about to install it and try it ;)
<SagaciousKJB> "sudo -R *dir*"
<ForgeAus> does cups have a kioslave?
<DaSkreech> CShadowRun: Native games by publishers FTW!
<SagaciousKJB> I was just commenting on how tab complete won't work for that scenario
<SagaciousKJB> At least not for me
<CShadowRun> [dasickis-> :P
<DaSkreech> SagaciousKJB: Describe what you and what happens
<DaSkreech> What you do even
<SagaciousKJB> I type "sudo rm -R An\" then tab, expecting it to autocomplete with "sudo rm -R An\ Inconvenient\ Truth/"
<SagaciousKJB> However it just sits there and does nothing
<CShadowRun> yay, wine will run counter strike source
* CShadowRun is happy
<DaSkreech> SagaciousKJB: Have you deleted it already?
<SagaciousKJB> Yeah
<DaSkreech> Wiil it run ShadowRun? :)
<DaSkreech> SagaciousKJB: remake one :)
<SagaciousKJB> All right
<SlackRat> why the  backslashes?
<DaSkreech> mkdir "An Inconvient Truth"
<CShadowRun> [DaSkreech-> according to the wine website
<DaSkreech> SlackRat: They escape spaces
<CShadowRun> i'll give it a shot and get back to you :P
<SagaciousKJB> Yup
<DaSkreech> SlackRat: Or rather special Characters
<SagaciousKJB> Still won't auto-complete
<SagaciousKJB> Oh, nvm
<SagaciousKJB> I see what I did
<SagaciousKJB> Finally
<AlexandraM> no luck :(
<DaSkreech> SagaciousKJB: ok try "sudo rm -r An\ " <tab>
<SagaciousKJB> It was 'cause I had the "\" there actually
<Jucato> :P
<SagaciousKJB> Terminal illiteracy is a major problem. :P
<Jucato> Tab places that '\' for you
<ForgeAus> so all I really need is a url to my printer...
<Jucato> Terminal illiterate people don't know about the '\' :P
<DaSkreech> SagaciousKJB: You know what you were doing. You were escaping the tab
<LL_Hakaisou> morning all
<ninHer> hi all
<SagaciousKJB> What does that mean, DaSkreech?
<DaSkreech> All isn't here right now. Would you like to leave a message
<AlexandraM> lspci reports this ethernet controller: 'ALi Corporation M5263 Ethernet Controller (rev 50)'. I can see it in ifconfig, but dhcp doesn't work and I cannot acces the network with static configuration. what can I do to fix this?
<DaSkreech> SagaciousKJB: ou know what \ does right?
<AlexandraM> the module that's loaded for this is uli525x
<endermuabdib> hi
<AlexandraM> no, uli526x
<SagaciousKJB> DaSkreech: Not really, I just know I need it to refer to a directory with spaces
<Chousuke> SagaciousKJB: it "escapes" a special character so that the shell doesn't interpret it as special
<DaSkreech> SagaciousKJB: it escapes character presses that have special meaning to the terminal
<DaSkreech> SagaciousKJB: Like > or |
<SagaciousKJB> Oh, right
<Chousuke> SagaciousKJB: the space is normally an argument separator to commands
<Mena> Whay i always get systen check for the padtitions ??
<DaSkreech> You can use anything in a name but if it's special you have to escape it
<Mena> system * partitions*
<Chousuke> pretty much
<DaSkreech> You did "rm An\" instead of "rm An\ "
<Chousuke> I don't think NUL and / are allowed in Filenames
<DaSkreech> You need that extra space to make tab work again
<Chousuke> not with ext3 at least
<DaSkreech> Chousuke: Fine fine :-P
<SagaciousKJB> You know, I had a question about files and directories for linux
<SagaciousKJB> I know that in Windows, it needs a ".whatever" to be a file
<SagaciousKJB> But in linux, if I say sometyhing like, "/dev/hda1" Is hda1 a file or a directory?
<DaSkreech> SagaciousKJB: In Unix everything is a file except users and groups
<Chousuke> SagaciousKJB: hda is a file
<SagaciousKJB> So, it doesn't matter if there is no ".extension"?
<DaSkreech> SagaciousKJB: directories are fiels as well
<Chousuke> yeah
<DaSkreech> files
<Jucato> SagaciousKJB: hda is a file. but in some cases, /foo1/foo2, foo2 may be a file or a directory
<Chousuke> SagaciousKJB: extensions have no meaning in UNIX.
<Jucato> they only have arbitrary meanings
<DaSkreech> Chousuke: not fully true but ...
<Chousuke> SagaciousKJB: you could name a text file .jpg if you wanted.
<Erunno> They are useful nontheless :D
<DaSkreech> Chousuke: if it matches magic then it does
<LL_Hakaisou> ok then crud...
<LL_Hakaisou> i'm getting this error message.
<LL_Hakaisou> E: The package vmware-player needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<LL_Hakaisou> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<LL_Hakaisou> E: The package vmware-player needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<LL_Hakaisou> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<SagaciousKJB> Is magic some kind of extension-filetype correspondonce refference?
<DaSkreech> Probably need to delete the deb file
<SagaciousKJB> i've noticed "magic" mentioned a few times before, and wondered what it was.
<DaSkreech> SagaciousKJB: very good :)
<Chousuke> SagaciousKJB: magick.
<Chousuke> it's just that.
<Chousuke> -k too
<Chousuke> no need to worry about it, since usually magic just works.
<Chousuke> ;P
<SagaciousKJB> Yeah, I've wonered what that was seeing it in a few terminal lines before.  It didn't throw me through as much of a loop as when I typed "apt-get" and it said, "aptitude does not have super cow powers" or something.
<Chousuke> basically, the contents and type of a file are determined by looking at what it contains
<Chousuke> not by the extension
<SagaciousKJB> Okay, I have a question then
<SagaciousKJB> I don't know if anyone is familiar with "copy /b" in windows, but you can basically merge one file into one of another sort, then rename the file extension to view either of the files.
<SagaciousKJB> Would I just be able to open a file like that in say, a pdf reader if it was merged with a pdf?
<Chousuke> I'm not sure how that would work.
<SagaciousKJB> Yeah, it seems to be sort of just for windows, but I use to download ebooks like that.
<Chousuke> if you merge a PDF with a JPG by concatenating, the result is something that is neither a PDF nor a JPG
<SagaciousKJB> Hold on a moment, I'll grab you something to better explain what I mean
<ubuntu> hey guys, i'm installing kubuntu and I want to know what filesystem to choose. is it ext3?
<guiden> is gmail down?
<guiden> is google taking over the world?
<Jucato> ubuntu: yes, that is the default for Kubuntu
<_Daisuke_Ido_> gmail's working just fine
<ubuntu> isn't there anything better by now?
<Chousuke> let me just boot w2k and I'll see what /b does :p
<dwidmann2> If anyone has a moment can they dpkg -S some files for me? (I'm on my friends very non-linux laptop)
<Jucato> ubuntu: there are other alternatives, but whether they are better, it's a subjective question
<_Daisuke_Ido_> friends don't let friends run windows.
<SagaciousKJB> Choksuke: The command will be something like, "copy /b inputfile1 inputfile2 outputfile"
<jhutchins> ubuntu: There are newer filesystems, but ext3 works pretty well and has the advantage of several years of development.
<_Daisuke_Ido_> Jucato: do you know if reiserfs is still being developed?
<SagaciousKJB> Then to view the files, you just rename the extension on the output file, under Windows of course.
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Whats the problem you have with ext3?
<Jucato> _Daisuke_Ido_: sorry, don't know...
<Chousuke> SagaciousKJB: aha
<DaSkreech> Chousuke: qemu?
<Chousuke> SagaciousKJB: that just concatenates the files.
<timster> !bittorrent
<Chousuke> DaSkreech: I run OS X. Virtual PC
<jhutchins> SagaciousKJB: Yes, it's possible to concatenate files in linux, even files of unrelated type.  You'll probably get a file that won't read properly with either type of reader thoguh.
<ubotu> bittorrent: Scatter-gather network file transfer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.2-6ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 90 kB, installed size 556 kB
<timster> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<SagaciousKJB> jhutchins: That's exactly what happened when I tried it under linux
<Chousuke> SagaciousKJB: the same thing is achieved with cat input1 input2 > output
<SagaciousKJB> I'm more concerned with how to open the files that had it done under Windows, though.
<DaSkreech> _Daisuke_Ido_: Isn't he in jail?
<jhutchins> SagaciousKJB: The resulting file is the same.
<_Daisuke_Ido_> DaSkreech: yeah, that's kind of why i'm wondering
<Chousuke> SagaciousKJB: The result is usually nonsense though
<jhutchins> SagaciousKJB: If you mix two binary formats, you're not likely to be able to open them.
<_Daisuke_Ido_> i think he's made "psychotic genius" status
<jhutchins> SagaciousKJB: What you might be able to do is to open the application that you want to view the file with, and see if it can view it.
<DaSkreech> SagaciousKJB: so you can cp \b a jpg and a mp3 to a .txt and get the lyrics and album art in ascii ?
<Chousuke> SagaciousKJB: I have a feeling that you have a misunderstanding about how files and file formats in general work
<jhutchins> SagaciousKJB: Reading the first file might work, but that first file will just be garbage to the viewer for the second file.
<jhutchins> SagaciousKJB: I'm skeptical that you can view both in windows.
<SagaciousKJB> jhutchins: It works in Windows, i've done it so many times I can't count
<jhutchins> By the way, many programs in Linux _do_ use the file extension to guess a filetype, they're just not as bound by it as Windows software is.
<SagaciousKJB> Here, this picture explains it
<Chousuke> SagaciousKJB: It might be that your ebook format is really a plain pdf file
<SagaciousKJB> Kaffeine
<jhutchins> SagaciousKJB: Ok, give me a specific example of two disparate file formats and what you use to view the output.
<SagaciousKJB> Whoops
<SagaciousKJB> http://www.anonib.com/bookchan/images/1/1166083656420.jpeg
<jhutchins> Ok, yeah, that works in linux too.
<SagaciousKJB> Now, that worked countless times under Windows for me.  However I've not really tried it too much under linux.
<Chousuke> what a weird trick
<Chousuke> what use could that be, besides obfuscation.
<jhutchins> It's often used to conceal trojans.
<SagaciousKJB> it's used to embed files on imageboards a lot.
<SagaciousKJB> Mp3s, rars, etc.
<Chousuke> ah
<Chousuke> so if you download an image you get teh RAR.
<SagaciousKJB> I've never ran into a trojan in one, but I'm sure it's possible.
<jhutchins> cp jpg > output.rar && cat input.rar >> output.rar
<SagaciousKJB> Yup, Chousuke
<Chousuke> jhutchins: that doesn't work
<DaSkreech> Oh they used to do this to add .bat files to id3 tags in mp3s so when you played it it ran a script
<jhutchins> SagaciousKJB: You've never detected a trojan you may have downloaded.
<DaSkreech> I remember this
<Chousuke> just cat file.jpg file.rar > output.jpg
<jhutchins> Chousuke: That'll work too.
<SagaciousKJB> :/
<Chousuke> SagaciousKJB: anyway, yeah, concatenation is possible
<zicero> i know this is offtopic .. how (besides using nslookup) could i possibly find out "who owns/is_provider_of an ip address" ?!
<Chousuke> I'm not sure if readers like it though.
<SagaciousKJB> Okay, well, I'll brb
<SagaciousKJB> I need to restart x
<DaSkreech> zicero: dig
<Chousuke> of course, you can always make a tool that splits the file.
<DaSkreech> SagaciousKJB: alt+ctrl+Bkspace :)
<Chousuke> but it's not a trivial task for a non-programmer
<SagaciousKJB> I actually just use steghide to do it between windows
<SagaciousKJB> *linux
<jhutchins> zicero: If necessary, sudo apt-get install whois && whois <address>.
<ForgeAus> interesting distro timeline: http://730x.up.md/wp-content/44218-1.png
<jhutchins> zicero: Also available on some websites.
<flaccid> zicero: dnstuff.com geo ip by location
<amsmith42> Is there a keyboard shortcut to lock the session?
<Jucato> amsmith42: Ctrl+Alt+L
<jhutchins> The key part here is that rar will persist in reading non-rar data from a file until it either ends or it finds a rar header.
<amsmith42> Thank you.
<SagaciousKJB> Yeah, that's what I've always understood about it, but it also seems to work on mp3s
<SagaciousKJB> Not all the time, but quite a bit.
<PF-Away> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<freeman> hello
<freeman> blin inostranchi
<freeman> gg
<timster> !deluge
<ubotu> deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information
<SagaciousKJB> Is anyone here a ChaCha guide by chance?
<SagaciousKJB> I'm trying to find more guides who use Linux, trying to get it working.
<Tibmol> how can i install my zoom usb modem ?
<timster> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<Jucato> !deluge-torrent | timster
<ubotu> timster: deluge-torrent: A Bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0-2~edgy1 (edgy-backports), package size 1466 kB, installed size 3888 kB
<timster> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<timster> Is frost wire in the repppos?
<Jucato> nope. the wiki page gives instructions on how to install it though
<timster> Ok
<SlackRat> timster, yes
<pappone> hello
<pappone> does it exist a 64-bit version of kubuntu?
<timster> Yes
<fdoving> pappone: yes.
<Jucato> !64bit
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<timster> EMT64 = Yuck
<timster> !EMT64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emt64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SlackRat> tho, i have most of the repos enabled, including mulitverse
<Tibmol> does ubuntu support zoom usb modem ?
<timster> SlackRat: I couldn't find it
<timster> But I have alot ennabled
<SlackRat> how many pkgs show up in synaptic as available?
<timster> Im on Kubuntu :p
<Jucato> SlackRat: frostwire isn't in the repositories
<SlackRat> me too
<timster> Synaptic is Gnome?
<SlackRat> thats where i got it, it shows up in synaptic
<SlackRat> synaptic runs on kde as well
<timster> Oh
<Jucato> SlackRat: you might have added some 3rd party repository then
<timster> Well, I have the deb installled
<SlackRat> even on distros like kanotix or mepis which are kde
<Tibmol> does ubuntu support zoom usb modem ?
<SlackRat> might be jucato
<Jucato> in which case, frostwire is not in the default ubuntu repositories
<SlackRat> total avail pkgs is round 18800
<timster> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<timster> :o
<timster> I cant use Adept?
<SlackRat> why not?
<Jucato> in installing Java? not on Edgy or Dapper
<SlackRat> oh....java. bleh
<timster> Dapper
<timster> Right
<timster> The instruction is
<timster>   sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<timster> But It cant find the package
<SlackRat> is it recommeded at this point, on dapper, to upgrade from the sun java to 6?
<ForgeAus> how do I run hplip?
<timster> No, just sais install sun java
<SlackRat> yes but 6 is available now
<SlackRat> which is what im wondering
<timster> Hmmm
<Jucato> you need to enable multiverse
<timster> I have
<timster> Whats the multivers reppo?
<fuel> java 6 rocks! :)
<timster> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<SlackRat> most of the rest of the unsupported debian pkgs out there
<SlackRat> yes but does java 6 rock on dapper?
<fuel> :)
<fuel> yeah its good...... no problems so far
<SlackRat> great
<waylandbill> I didn't notice a difference from 5. :-)
<timster> I havent got the multiverse reppos on here
<SlackRat> oh wait, no universe is the rest of em, and multiverse is the not free
<timster> Oh, is it gb.archive.ubuntu.com?
<SlackRat> so long as it doesnt start crashing java based programs....
<timster> Will it matter if I get drid of the GB bit?
<timster> rid*
<LL_Hakaisou> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<waylandbill> timster: you use a different mirror
<LL_Hakaisou> ok i have a problem
<LL_Hakaisou> when i try to install vmplayer on adept, it gets to 20% and just halts
<LL_Hakaisou> no error message or nothing
<LL_Hakaisou> !vmplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LL_Hakaisou> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<fuel> is vmware a complete version?
<fuel> :O
<SlackRat> complete? meaning?
<timster> Doubt it
<timster> VMware is commercial
<SlackRat> vmplayer is free, so is server.......youre thinking of vmworkstation
<fuel> then there is only the trail version (limited) and i doubt you could do anything with it
<SlackRat> free as in you dont have to buy it, proprietary tho
<SlackRat> vmplayer? fully functional
<SlackRat> just cant make vmx images with it
<timster> !Gnutella
<LL_Hakaisou> brb. need to relog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnutella - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fuel> :D
<SlackRat> you need workstation to install and clone your own vmx
<fuel> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<LL_Hakaisou> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<fiyawerx> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<LL_Hakaisou> there you go
<LL_Hakaisou> use that
<LL_Hakaisou> !frostwire > timster
<fuel> !limewire >fuel
<LL_Hakaisou> i think i did that right
<fuel> nice :)
<timster> Yeah
<LL_Hakaisou> donn't use limewire
<timster> I got it :P
<fiyawerx> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<LL_Hakaisou> use frostwire
<timster> I want the network
<SlackRat> bot abuse!
<fuel> :)
<timster> !bot abuse
<ubotu> Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<LL_Hakaisou> it's the same, except open source, with all hte functionality of limewire pro
<fuel> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<timster> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<fuel> limewire doesnt look good on linux :(
<fuel> or better swing looks bad on linux.....
<fuel> but java 1.6 looks good with gtk+ laf
<SlackRat> you want pretty or you just wanna steal music?
<[EG] Tauri> hey um...
<fuel> SlackRat:  :D
<[EG] Tauri> using wine, i cant type anything
<timster> I installed gtk-Gnutella but I cant get to it.
<fuel> but who wants gtk+? :-&
<[EG] Tauri> it wont let me type in my login info for steam
<soulrider> downlaoding music is bad, buy it with tons of DRM, its better
<[EG] Tauri> any1 help with this?
<timster> :P
<[EG] Tauri> !steam
<ubotu> Steam can be found at: http://www.steampowered.com/
<[EG] Tauri> yeah that dont help
<timster> [EG] Tauri: Have you got the right keyboard layout
<[EG] Tauri> um
<[EG] Tauri> dunno
<[EG] Tauri> im typing to u right now arnt i?
<[EG] Tauri> or do i have to configure wine?
<[EG] Tauri> ?
<soulrider> we can see what you type [EG] Tauri
<[EG] Tauri> yeah
<[EG] Tauri> but why cant i type anything on a program using wine?
<[EG] Tauri> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<timster> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<timster> Any torrent users here?
<fuel> timster: meeeeee
<[EG] Tauri> me too
<soulrider> timster: yes
<fuel> but what is the warning about not using adept ?
<soulrider> fuel: theres a bug
<rittyan_> Hi all, can kubuntu fit into 1G or.. how much space do I need for base and somehow-featured installation?
<timster> Whats the best search engine to use to find a song?
<soulrider> and adept wont show the licence agreement
<fuel> oh
<fuel> timster: try joining some illegal channel
<fuel> timster: :P
<timster> :(
<soulrider> timster: if you just want a song why dont you try Frostwire ?
<timster> Because I need JAVA
<timster> And I can't get java
<soulrider> and yes, try not to do illegal stuff here
<soulrider> timster: why not ?
<fuel> but couldnt guys just change the laf of adept ?
<fuel> it looks very cluttered :(
<ForgeAus> so the only way to execute Mac apps is an emulator like Basillisk or Virtualizer (VMware for Tiger).... :(... why isn't there some wine-like project for Mac apps?
<soulrider> fuel: laf?
<timster> It won't install, I think Im using the wrong multiverse
<Cugel> fuel: okay, we'll change it.
<fuel> sorry.. not laf exactly .... the gui...
<soulrider> fuel: i think the GUI is fune, have you tried Synaptic ?
<fuel> even i want to participate in it :)
<timster> What multiverse are you guys using
<soulrider> timster: the only one :P
<soulrider> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<fuel> no i dont want to see gtk+ apps :-&
<timster> Yeah
<soulrider> might wanna read that
<timster> But the java isnt on there
<timster> I have a gb mirror of it
<soulrider> it is
<timster> I can't find it
<fuel> timster : http://ubuntuguide.org
<timster> Whats the name of the package?
<fuel> or com what ever.....it has detailed instructions!
<soulrider> timster: want me to send my sources.list ? you could replace it for the one you have and install java and then use the old one back
<moi> hello people, you know a place where I can ask questions about monodevelop+C#+oracle XE 10g??????
<fuel> moi: surely not here!
<fuel> moi: try #mono or #mono-devel
<moi> ok
<timster> soulrider: Im on dapper, could you just tell me the multiverse one?
<soulrider> timster: i think the package is sun-java6-jre
<soulrider> timster: use a console to install it though
<timster> sun-java6-jre, apt-get doesnt find it
<moi> also you can check if already installed the command "update-alternatives --display java" (for see if is there, then if the java "provider" is sun or gcj or any other)
<soulrider> hold on
<soulrider> yes, timster the name of the package is that
<soulrider> timster: hold on a moment
<timster> What about using easy ubuntu?
<linija> hello. anyone know why kontact sometimes doesn't save changes?
<fuel> and dont choose java doc package.....it does not install and it keeps asking to install over and over again!
<soulrider> timster: dont know, i wouldnt personally
<soulrider> timster: you will want to read this http://paulstamatiou.com/2006/05/13/ubuntu-quickie-enable-dapper-repositories/ and follow those instructions
<guiden> is there a way to search for only painting programs like krita and others?
<fuel> guiden : try kolorpaint
<soulrider> guiden: maybe gimp or kolorpaint
<fuel> or gimp
<fuel> kolorpaint is really good :)
<soulrider> its like M$ Paint... on steroids
<guiden> ok
<fuel> its easy to use....
<fuel> both krita and gimp are abominations ! takes years to learn em
<guiden> yeah I wan't something easy because I more into pixel art
<guiden> i'm
<guiden> great programs, It has grids!
<timster> :O
<timster> Libdvdcss2 is illegal to install in the us without paying?
<fuel> he he
<`nicola> How do I know which version of kubuntu I'm running ?
<timster> !swiftfox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiftfox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fuel> timster: :P
<Chousuke> `nicola: cat /etc/lsb_release
<`nicola> thanks Chousuke
<soulrider> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fuel> but swiftfox is well known!!!
<fuel> some one has to feed the bot with swiftfox url
<timster> What is swiftfox
<fuel> its optimized version of firefox (disclaimer  : that is the description of swiftfox)
<SlackRat> lighter too
<fuel> firefox is a bit slow since it uses gtk+ :P
<fuel> and they wont develop a kde version x(
<fuel> :((
<fuel> http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Firefox+KDE+Integration
<timster> I got java to work
<timster> Automatix2 :P
<waylandbill> setting the arch for your system and then apt-building firefox will make a swiftfox.
<sysadmin> hola
<Mena> Why when i set the system to suspend mode i cant open it form moving the mouse or press any key on the keybord
<sysadmin> somos nuevos en esto del Linux/ubuntu
<Mena> and also the monitor doesnt open up
<sysadmin> hello
<fuel> Mena: you have to press the power button on your computer
<Mena> fule, yes
<sysadmin> we are new in this
<fuel> Mena: i dont know why it doesnt respond!!! but thats the way to resume
<soulrider> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<fuel> press power button + keep pressing your key board or something.... force it wake up ! <:-D
<Mena> fule, okay but the monitor doesnt open after preeing the power button
<fuel> yeah as soon as the monitor switches on move your mouse or press keyboard ... it will work
<Mena> fuel , ok
<rob-west> can someome help me setup kmail
<comosicus> i'm trying to find a irc server adres in spain ......can anybody help me
<rob-west> for sbcglobal.net
<soulrider> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<timster> When It sais its supported for 18 months, does that mean everyone will ignore you after 28 months
<timster> 18*
<comosicus> i'm trying to find a irc server adres in spain ......can anybody help me
<Alumin> comosicus: there should be a server list on the home page for whatever network, http://www.freenode.net/ for example
<yaccin> !mdadm
<ubotu> mdadm: tool to administer Linux MD device arrays (software RAID). In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.1-6ubuntu5.2 (edgy), package size 149 kB, installed size 456 kB
<timster> Because I only use dapper, but hopefully it wont go out of date
<Alumin> comosicus: and we heard you the first time
<Alumin> timster: I think it means, no official package updates after that time
<timster> Ah, thanks
<Alumin> so you're on your own with security fixes etc
<timster> How easy is it to upgrade to breezy
<timster> ect
<waylandbill> timster: shouldn't for 5 years I thought.
<yaccin> !sp comosicus
<ubotu> sp: James Clark's SGML parsing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.2.1-47 (edgy), package size 158 kB, installed size 564 kB
<waylandbill> that's why it's LTS
<Alumin> going to breezy from dapper would be a downgrade
<timster> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<soulrider> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<yaccin> !es | comosicus
<ubotu> comosicus: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<timster> How can I upgrade from dapper to edgy
<Alumin> rob-west: what, specifically, are you having trouble with?
<yaccin> timster: replace all the dappers in you /etc/aot/sources.list with edgy
<timster> What was the first ubuntu called?
<yaccin> do a sudo apt-get update
<yaccin> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<yaccin> sudo apt-get upgrade
<yaccin> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<timster> l
<yaccin> sudo apt-get upgrade
<yaccin> should be it :)
<Tm_T> eean: Har.
<eean> Tm_T:  argh"?
<timster> !breezy
<ubotu> breezy is the third release of Ubuntu. Version 5.10, codename "Breezy Badger".  Upgrading to !dapper : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<timster> !ubuntu 5
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu 5 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> eean: Just har.
<Alumin> timster: warty warthog
<soulrider> !naming
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about naming - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulrider> !names
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about names - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Alumin> then hoary hedgehog
<timster> Ok yeah
<timster> Upgrading a,arpl takes hours
<timster> amarok*
<timster> But overall I need to upgrade 160 packages :P
<Tm_T> timster: What exactly take hours? Downloading packages?
<timster> Yeah, Im installing the amarok update
<Alumin> for stuff like that, I like to do "apt-get -dy dist-upgrade" first
<timster> and there are hundresds of packages.
<timster> 21% and its installed 70 packages
<Alumin> I need to upgrade to edgy
<timster> Same ^ ^
<Alumin> although I may just wait for feisty and reinstall
<timster> Hmm
<Alumin> I really want Vim 7.x though
<Alumin> tabs in gVim!
<Tm_T> timster: Installed? I thought you're still downloading them.
<Alumin> give to me!
<timster> Yeah, tahts what I meant
<Tm_T> ;)
<timster> !gVim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gvim - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<timster> Whats Vim
<Alumin> only thing I don't like about the upgrade is that LightScribe doesn't work in anything newer than dapper for some reason that nobody seems to know yet
<Alumin> timster: text editor
<timster> Beter than kate?
<Alumin> depending on your definition of better, yeah
<timster> !Quanta
<ubotu> quanta: web development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 2361 kB, installed size 5700 kB
<timster> I use that for my php
<Alumin> _I_ like it better than Kate, but you know how people are about their text editors
<moi> rob-west talvez te sirva la red http://www.irc-hispano.org/
<timster> Could always ask on the spanaish Kubuntu channel, they may know?
<Tm_T> moi: English please.
<moi> for the guy that say if he can find a net in spanish, maybe the servers at http://www.irc-hispano.org/ perhaps a ubuntu or related channel is there (I dont know im not logged there)
<BluesKaj> Alumin:  what's better than Kate ?
<SlackRat> #kubuntu-es
<Tm_T> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<moi> I see :)
<Alumin> BluesKaj: I refuse to answer that question on the grounds that it may start a flame war :)
<timster> Why does an amarok update need to update Openoffice?
<SlackRat> whats 'best' discussions are a waste of time
<SlackRat> so you can convert your text files to mp3
<SlackRat> :-P
<timster> >_,
<timster> >_<
<BluesKaj> LOL Alumin, merely asking for your opinion , just curious.. i believe in the, "to each his own", attitude.
<timster> WHY ARE YOU INSTALLING SWAHILI. AMAROK DOESNT NEED SWAHILI
<pulaski> hello
<Tm_T> timster: No caps.
<timster> Sorry
<Tm_T> timster: You did "apt-get upgrade" etc that does upgrade whole system, not only amarok.
<Tm_T> Right?
<Alumin> BluesKaj: well, I prefer g?Vim
<timster> Im using Automatix2 to install Amarok 1.4
<Tm_T> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Tm_T> timster: See that.
<BluesKaj> well SlackRat, sometimes a discussion about programs helps enlight us noobs ...hence the question. :)
<timster> Oh
<timster> dear
<house> I need to decode a flac file the docs say to type this "flac -d [INPUTFILE [...] ] "   ,,,,, what do i put in input file, do I need a dir path there?
<timster> Oops
<SlackRat> sometimes using the program enlightens us more
<timster> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<BluesKaj> SlackRat, if we know about it , yeah.
<timster> Dya recon it will break?
<timster> I have so far installed java correctly
<timster> !automatix2
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<SlackRat> waht are you breaking now timster?
<timster> Im not
<SlackRat> heh
<timster> Automatix may be :P
<pulaski> When I use the Adept updater I get this error: http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security Release.gpg
<pulaski> When I use the Adept updater I get this error: http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security Release.gpg
<SlackRat> oh, right, and who installed automatix and ran it?
<timster> Me
<timster> lol
<pulaski> I think I'm missing a gpg key
<timster> Hopefully it will work
<timster> >_<
<christiane> I am working with kubuntu and I am looking for a software to create web photo albums. (I tried to install cthumbs but don't know where to look for it...)
<timster> Its installing the latest Linux Image
<pulaski> I have to cancel the download to proceed
<timster> Werent there problems with that
<pulaski> does anyone know how I can get the required gpg key to avoid this error?
<SlackRat> pulaski, thats an error?
<neutraloss> for which repo?
<BluesKaj> decode the flac file to folder, but it depends what format you want to decode to, which you must choose for the output  ,, then you should be able to play it
<pulaski> well SlackRat it says its an error on the Adept line that monitors the dl
<neutraloss> I've always wondered, is there one key server for all gpg keys?
<SlackRat> graphics on the kmenu
<neutraloss> which repo is the error on pulaski?
<SlackRat> and refers you to that page?
<pulaski> a security repository for edgy
<pulaski> neutraloss
<neutraloss> the offficial one?
<pulaski> I think so
<neutraloss> what's the url?
<pulaski> let me try and recreate it so I can be more specifific
<pulaski> Oh neutraloss, I pasted the url further up the list
<pulaski> here it is neutraloss
<pulaski> http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security Release.gpg
<pulaski> ok I'm fetching updates again using adept
<pulaski> adept grabs the headers then hangs at 99%
<timster> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<neutraloss> gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 437D05B5
<pulaski> ok here is the error neutraloss
<SlackRat> timster, that bot is gonna smack you soon
<pulaski> yes
<timster> =/
<pulaski> is that the key I need? neutraloss?
<neutraloss> gpg --export --armor 437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add -
<pulaski> good
<pulaski> I'll try it
<neutraloss> well, that's the key for the official security repo
<pulaski> thanks
<neutraloss> make sure it's right in your sources.list though
<timster> I thin automatix froze
<timster> But It diddnt finish
<timster> Will something bad happen if I just close it?
<neutraloss> hard to say timster
<timster> Im guessing it will leave all the temporary files
<timster> But thats not majorly bad
<neutraloss> it's likely that nothing bad will happen
<timster> I can't close it though
<timster> The button does nothing
<timster> just says let it finish the script
<timster> but its frozen
<pulaski> ok netraloss
<Aimee> hey, anyone know how to set root password in kubuntu
<timster> How can I force a program to close
<SlackRat> Aimee, its in the docs
<neutraloss> sudo passwd
<neutraloss> but, that's the command.
<timster> How can i force a program to close
<Aimee> no, neutraloss
<SlackRat> three finger salute, kill it from system guard or the command line
<timster> Oh it finished
<neutraloss> good timster
<Aimee> I'm currently done a freshinstall
<timster> But my kmenu doesnt have any of the programs in it
<Aimee> and don't know how to set a initial password for root
<timster> Is there a way to update it
<SlackRat> ah, Aimee, you dont
<Aimee> I can't login with root account
<SlackRat> you use sudo
<sampan> !root
<clau> how can I uninstall mysql and delete all settings and stuff in order to install it freshly?
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<pulaski> thanks neutraloss
<neutraloss> did it work?
<timster> :O
<pulaski> well not ecactly but the update finnishe by itself
<timster> It did a complete upgrade
<pulaski> nothing was exported
<neutraloss> after a fresh install su doesn't work for me without sudo passwd first
<timster> YESS
<timster> It plays mp3's
<pulaski> I'll check back later neutraloss if I run into this again.
<pulaski> I have to split.
<pulaski> cya
<neutraloss> lates
<pulaski> and thanks again
<clau> nobody?
<timster> Okay, When I use adpet to install some programs, they don't appear in the menu
<SlackRat> Aimee, your system wont need root, when you need to use a root command, type sudo <command> and it will ask for your user password
<SlackRat> giving you root access for that instance
<SlackRat> timster, kappfinder?
<timster> Whats that :P
<SlackRat> try it on command line and see
<timster> !kappfinder
<ubotu> kappfinder: non-KDE application finder for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 284 kB, installed size 1408 kB
<timster> SlackRat: Nothing happend
<SlackRat> oh, ok, sudo apt-get install kappfinder
<timster> Ok
<SlackRat> it will scan for new apps and put them in the menu
<aseigo> clau: i suppose apt-get remove mysql-server, then delete everything mysql related in /etc and /var
<SlackRat> or you can use kmenuedit, which is more manual
<clau> aseigo: thanks, I'll try that out
<waylandbill> <SlackRat> try it on command line and see    <--- that's quite dangerous. :-D
<timster> Do I need to run Kappfinder every time? O does it run in the bg?
<SlackRat> for kappfinder? pffft
<waylandbill> :)
<SlackRat> no, sometimes kappfinder wont spot it, or it will automatically show up on menu in a while
<timster> It found some
<timster> But not enough
<SlackRat> or you can add and edit your menu with kmenuedit
<timster> Ones like games and frostwire diddnt appear
<SlackRat> frostwire should appear under intrnet
<SlackRat> automatically
<timster> Diddn't
<BluesKaj> frostwire=crapporn
<timster> Whow they have appeared
<timster> all my games
<SlackRat> sometimes it shows up after a login.....depends on the app and how often the system updates itself
<BluesKaj> aMule
<aseigo> SlackRat: it should always appear without a login.
<SlackRat> many other apps wont till you put them
<argonel> clau: most of the time packages know about their configuration files, so you can use add --purge to your apt-get line to remove them
<SlackRat> aseigo, eventually yeah
<waylandbill> theres a command to force kde ones that didn't show up after an apt. ksyscoca or something
<SlackRat> some take longer than others
<aseigo> it just takes time: kdirwatch needs to notice the changes on disk, kded needs to respond and run kbuildsycoca, kicker needs to re-create the kmenu on the signal that kbuildsycoca is done...
<SlackRat> better off editing your own menu the way you want
<aseigo> so it depends on how busy/responsive the system itself is, what kded is doing and when kicker gets the signal =)
<SlackRat> like getting rid of the stupid potato head kids game
<aseigo> haha
<timster> LYNX :P
<aseigo> hey now, my son LOVES that game
<SlackRat> well leave it  then
<SlackRat> i remove it
<biz> hello, i'm using kubuntu on a system that has no way to connect to the internet. is there a way to update this system with a new kubuntu cd or something? any ideas how i can keep it relatively up-to-date using cds/dvds?
<SlackRat> people might think i play it otherwise
<SlackRat> :-P
<waylandbill> :)
<SlackRat> biz....not without upgrading to the next release
<timster> damn
<timster> I ran x kill
<biz> SlackRat: that would be no problem i think?
<SlackRat> problem with ubuntu is its one cd......internet based packaging
<timster> !x kill
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x kill - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* aseigo hands timster ctrl-alt-escape
<SlackRat> no, but if you want a program, without internet that isnt included, what do you do?
<waylandbill> there's dvds available from vendors for 3 bucks or so.
<computerhermit> hello people
<SlackRat> or the dvd, which amazon has for about 10 bucks
<SlackRat> or the linux format dvd that came with theri magazine a while back
<jthomas> good day, all, from snowy Minnesota!  Can anyone help me to set up Free/Busy publishing in KDE's KOrganizer/Calendar?
<waylandbill> bring your computer to the internet. that's whatcha do. :-)
<timster> You made me kill my desktop
<timster> >_<
<valerio> ciao
<timster> So I did Ctrl Alt Backspace
<biz> ok, thanks
<SlackRat> mwahahaha
<timster> That restars x right?
<jthomas> Is anyone familiar with KDE's PIM?
<SlackRat> biz, or you can take your chances that the apps you want dont need other apps and go where you can download them as deb files onto a cd
<SlackRat> and install them at home...problem is many apps need dependencies to run
<bonbonthejon> SlackRat: there is an apt-floppy, does the same kind of thing
<bonbonthejon> hi computerhermit
<bonbonthejon> jthomas: whats the problem
<SlackRat> its why i didint use ubuntu if i didnt have a net connection......bonbon...really, wheres the apt floppy?
<SlackRat> you have a link?
<computerhermit> hi bonbonthejon
<computerhermit> :-)
<jthomas> bonbonthejon: i cannot publish; if I create an appointment it says it cannot be saved
<bonbonthejon> jthomas: where are you publishing to?
<jthomas> bonbonthejon: my URL is a local file (actually a NFS mount because it wasn't working under Samba either)
<amsmith42> Why might Wine be ghosted in Adept?
<jthomas> URL: /home/jthomas/.FreeBusy/jthomas.vfb
<jthomas> bonbonthejon: URL: /home/jthomas/.FreeBusy/jthomas.vfb
<bonbonthejon> SlackRat: i heard about apt-floppy, never tried it, but i found this http://beans.seartipy.com/2006/05/06/update-or-install-applications-on-debianubuntu-without-an-internet-connection/
<jthomas> bonbonthejon: tried user name as both jthomas and jthomas@mymeail.com
<bonbonthejon> jthomas: do you have permissions to the nfs drive
<SlackRat> thanks
<cox377> does anyone here use avidemux?
<jthomas> yes full
<jthomas> bonbonthejon yes full permissions
<jthomas> cox377 a bit... but i never really understood it...
<argonel> biz: do you have another debian or ubuntu box that does have internet?
<bonbonthejon> jthomas: i'ven never used the feature, you might ask in #kde or I think there is a #kontact
<bonbonthejon> argonel: biz left
<argonel> haha
<jthomas> bonbonthejon thank you i'll try #kontact
<cox377> jthomas: i know, i've just edited a movie with it and cut out the bits i didnt want an i'm no unable to save it
<bonbonthejon> jthomas: there usually aren't a lot of people in there, you might need to try kde
<cox377> jthomas: if u save as an avi it says the damn audio is missing
<jthomas> cox377 i think it has to pull the audio out first or something... not sure... do a google search for desktop video avidemux, i recall a video tutorial about how it was done
<SlackRat> wow, thats a useful tool that one
<posingaspopular> sudo aptitute get firefox?
<SlackRat> aptitude get??
<posingaspopular> SlackRat: I dont know what im doing
<posingaspopular> with aptitude anyway
<bonbonthejon> posingaspopular: just "sudo aptitude install firefox"
<posingaspopular> bonbonthejon: thanks
<eilker> i wanna add an mp3 to my *.avi file, could someone help me pls ?
<Mena> some hwo i amke the login manager to defualt and now i must every time
<callum_> hey all
<Mena> to enter my name
<bonbonthejon> hi callum_
<callum_> im new to da linux world
<Mena> what to change to enable it to remeber my name
<bonbonthejon> Mena: its in the system settings, let me find it
<waylandbill> callum_: excellent. welcome to it.
<Mena> ok
<jthomas> Mena go into KDE's System Settings, then into Login Manager, then the Convenience tab
<callum_> using Kubuntu at the moment might go to Ubuntu
<SlackRat> apt-get install xchm, then find the ubuntu books, here:
<Mena> jthomas, ok
<SlackRat> http://www.sirdaz.com/lin/
<SlackRat> unzip them
<SlackRat> and enjoy
<bonbonthejon> Mena: yeah, run kcontrol, don't use System Settins
<eilker> !avidemux
<ubotu> avidemux: a small editing software for avi (especially DivX). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.1.2-0.0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 2738 kB, installed size 6956 kB
<eilker> !avidemux2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avidemux2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<waylandbill> callum_: you can install ubuntu-desktop package and you'll have ubuntu (with KDE) available
<Mena> bonbonthejon, ok
<SlackRat> not a bright bot, is it....
<callum_> thnks
<callum_> but is tht easy cos without using the Avent
<bonbonthejon> SlackRat: it just means noone has put information about that particular entry
<callum_> cos its command line
<Mena> bonbonthejon, then enable auto login
<SlackRat> thank god bonbonthejon, i thought i was the only one who went straight to kcontrol
<SlackRat> i know what it means, i wasnt under the impression it was a robot reading books, lol
<bonbonthejon> SlackRat: I like system settings, but some things in kcontrol dont show up
<eilker>  i click to record button and xvidcap closes itself, any idea ?
<Mena> bonbonthejon, or jthomas,   i did that befor but it didnt work
<SlackRat> right, or in different order, like wallpaper under display
<bonbonthejon> Mena: you can have it put in your user name only, or also log in
<callum_> REGISTER 142242
<callum_> lol
<Mena> bonbonthejon,ok
<jthomas> Mena what exactly are you looking for?  If you want it to pre-select a user, look on the left side of that Convenience tab
<|Daisuke_Ido|> is there a way to "clean up" apt's database?  reading the db seems to take longer than actually installing software anymore.
<Mena> jthomas, ok
<bonbonthejon> |Daisuke_Ido|: if you clean with apt-get it will remove the packages it downloaded, not what you mean
<jthomas> Mena figure it out?
<root_> .
<Mena> jthomas, i will try it now
<LL_Hakaisou> yep
<LL_Hakaisou> it's seale
<LL_Hakaisou> sealed
<|Daisuke_Ido|> bonbonthejon: i knew that part
<LL_Hakaisou> Kubuntu is now going to be my primary OS
<bonbonthejon> LL_Hakaisou: yay!
<LL_Hakaisou> I can do all my media stuff from it
<LL_Hakaisou> it supports my ipod right out of the box
<LL_Hakaisou> i'm working on installing WoW
<LL_Hakaisou> i have no reason to reinstall windows
<bonbonthejon> LL_Hakaisou: which gen ipod?
<LL_Hakaisou> ipod video
<LL_Hakaisou> it's nifty cause i always keep it in disk mode
<LL_Hakaisou> so i have lots of media on it that the ipod can't play or even use
<bonbonthejon> LL_Hakaisou: yeah
<LL_Hakaisou> like roughly 49 gigs of anime
<LL_Hakaisou> 40*
<waylandbill> !universe | callum_
<ubotu> callum_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<callum_> cheers
<LL_Hakaisou> you know
<LL_Hakaisou> the most daunting part about this whole experience was learning how to install stuff
<LL_Hakaisou> once you get that, it's nice and cozy
<bonbonthejon> LL_Hakaisou: all the software is in adept, no need to download from many websites, in most cases
<bonbonthejon> LL_Hakaisou: since you have an ipod, you might want to check out RockBox, it's pretty sweet
<waylandbill> dependency hell is much reduced for sure.
<waylandbill> bonbonthejon: RockBox do video to ipod?
<bonbonthejon> waylandbill: video support is in the works, I think it does very low frame rate, but I have a greyscale ipod so I dont know for sure
<LL_Hakaisou> i don't use my ipod for media much anyway
<LL_Hakaisou> i used to, but it's more useful as a plug and play removable hard drive
<Zoohouse> Quick question: Can I use http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/ for my Kubuntu source list or is there another list for Kubuntu?
<bonbonthejon> Zoohouse: yes you can use that
<Zoohouse> bonbonthejon: thenks
<bonbonthejon> Zoohouse: ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu all share repos
<Zoohouse> bonbonthejon: is it a good idea to include source repos?
<bonbonthejon> Zoohouse: unless you are planning on compiling, most users wouldn't need them
<Zoohouse> bonbonthejon: thenks
<Mena> Jthomas, bonbonthejon, thanks
<bonbonthejon> Mena: guess it worked :)
<Mena> yes
<comosicus> hey alll it's a fuckt up situation on spanish channel's
<zdub> hi, everybody!
<bonbonthejon> hi zdub
<comosicus> nobody whant to help me
<LL_Hakaisou> zdub: hello
<jthomas> Mena, no problem, just make sure to help someone else along their way to KDE!
<SlackRat> whats the problem como?
<Mena> jthomas, hope so if i can
<Mena> :)
<LL_Hakaisou> if you are a pirate say AR!
<zdub> how can i remove a not definitive installed package with unmet dependencies?
<Kaajavi> hi
<SlackRat> que es el probleme?
<Kaajavi> hay alguien de argentina que le pueda dar una mano a este nobato?
<comosicus> i'v been on spanish channel(madrid they kick me out,sevilla same,almeria same) and all i whant to ask is how do i find a channel used by the locals from huelcar de almeria
<ScarFreewill1> since two restarts ago my pc loads apache and not apache2, where can i see where the startup daemons are?
<jthomas> Kaajavi que te pasa?  Soy de Minnesota en la USA...
<comosicus> they are there just for sex
<SlackRat> there may not be a local channel.....just the language channel
<Kaajavi> no puedo conectar un modem usb a mi kubuntu
<bonbonthejon> !es | comosicus
<ubotu> comosicus: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Kaajavi> soy muuuuyyyy novato en esto
<Kaajavi> gracias ubotu
<comosicus> dan that
<comosicus> done that
<Kaajavi> bye
<Kaajavi> jajaja
<SlackRat> check the forum there are local forum groups on ubuntu forums under LoCo.....
<Kaajavi> ok, no sabia q era un bot
<Kaajavi> jajaja
<jthomas> Kaajavi: escribe /join #kubuntu-es
<SlackRat> but these are for questions about kubuntu, nothing local about that
<comosicus> in my town there is a channel with all mirc users just from my town...must be in huelcar de almeria same to
<christiane> after installing cthum,
<SlackRat> not necessarily.....theres no local user group here, but some places do have them
<zdub> guys, how to remove a package with unmet dependencies?
<comosicus> something with #huelcar-de-almeria or something like that i'm looking for
<SlackRat> sudo apt-get remove <package>
<christiane> after installing cthumb and albumshaper I cannot find them in the k-menu to start them - any suggestions?
<comosicus> so how do i find users of mirc from huelcar de almeria?
<SlackRat> well, you wont find that on freenode so far as i know
<Mena> does any one have the icon set micro
<SlackRat> maybe check with #mIRC ?
<SlackRat> or google for it
<restagner> folks, i'm having some trouble with the MULTIVERSE repository. Each time i run Adept Updater, it shows an error for the Multiverse repository.  --- any ideas?
<soulrider> restagner: dapper or edgy
<Mena> pastebin, your source lsit
<soulrider> ?
<restagner> dapper
<SlackRat> check the forums for local groups
<ScarFreewill1> since two restarts ago my pc loads apache and not apache2, where can i see where the startup daemons are?
<SlackRat> whats the error??
<restagner> screenshot at http://home.socal.rr.com/rstagner/AdeptUpdater_Error.png
<soulrider> check http://paulstamatiou.com/2006/05/13/ubuntu-quickie-enable-dapper-repositories/
<zdub> SlackRat: thx :)
<bonbonthejon> zdub: try "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<restagner> soulrider: thanks i'll give it a look
<waylandbill> ScarFreewill1: /etc/rcx.d  where x is the runlevel all symbolically linked to /etc/init.d/ scripts
<restagner> soulrider: here's what I'm seeing http://home.socal.rr.com/rstagner/AdeptUpdater_Error.png
<soulrider> restagner:maybe the address is wrong
<ScarFreewill1> waylandbill: thx
<soulrider> but im not sure, i can never remember the correct ones
<zdub> bonbonthejon: thanks to you too :)
<SlackRat> might be a problem with that server atm.....youre stuck waiting for it?
<soulrider> !seen garen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen garen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bonbonthejon> restagner: open konsole, run "sudo apt-get update" and pastebin the results
<comosicus> can i bug you with a problem?
<ScarFreewill1> i've found both apaches in /etc/rc4.d
<lascar> 'tis what the channel is fo
<ScarFreewill1> should i just take one out?
<Mena> !#kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<waylandbill> ScarFreewill1: you can remove the one you don't want to start if you like.
<waylandbill> ScarFreewill1: those are only symbolic links
<bonbonthejon> comosicus: ask the question
<Mena> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ScarFreewill1> waylandbill: ok, i'll just move them,,, thanks for your help
<comosicus> in my town there is a channel wich is used by the locals.......i whant to find same thing .....a chanell used by the locals from huelcar de almeria in spain
<waylandbill> ScarFreewill1: do the S and the K for the one you don't want.
<bonbonthejon> !loco
<christiane> where  do i find programs like albumshaper after the installation?
<ubotu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<bonbonthejon> !loco | comosicus
<ubotu> comosicus: please see above
<bonbonthejon> thats funny, it knows when to say that
<comosicus> not again...................
<comosicus> k
<Dr_willis> comosicus,  irc servers are 'world wide'    and there are 1000's of irc servers  - finding the channel for your town.. its best to ask the people in the towns. :)
<ScarFreewill1> waylandbill: i just cut it out of the folder
* lascar nods
<callum_> btw
<comosicus> yes but to ask them i have to find them nooo
<SlackRat> youre looking for mIRC users? or kubuntu users?
<Dr_willis> or Linux users..
<comosicus> mirc
<ScarFreewill1> waylandbill: did you mean turn the S into a K for the one i don't want because i don't understand what you said last
<comosicus> users
<Dr_willis> mIRC is a specific irc client. -
<SlackRat> then you have to search for mIRC, this has nothing to do with that here
<SlackRat> its a linux channel
<Mena> jthomas, Do you know the icon set (Micro)
<waylandbill> ScarFreewill1: no there was an S that starts and a K that kills. You want to remove both the S script and the K script.
<ScarFreewill1> waylandbill: ok, then i'll go have to find the K because i don't see it...
<morvok> anyone running a 3 head setup on there X system?
<jthomas> Mena, not really, whats up?
<ScarFreewill1> waylandbill: ok i got it in /etc/rc6.d
<Dr_willis> morvok,  not currently. but i have befor.
<Mena> jthomas, its an icon set from a site devianart and i can fet it for kde so i just ask if some one hvae it for kde heheh :)
<ScarFreewill1> waylandbill: ok now i'm done ty again ;)
<jthomas> Mena, sorry i've never really got any Iconset to work unless its preinstalled, never spent time on it
<morvok> Dr_willis: I have too. but have you ever seen when the monitor enters a screen the monitor fails. resetting X will not bring it back up. a full reboot must be done.  I have gone through the configs 100 times. I can't find a reason for it.
<Mena> jthomas, ok :)
<morvok> when the mouse enters the screen!
<morvok> sorry.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> sounds like a driver glitz to me.
<Dr_willis> I use nvidia/twinview stuff
<morvok> Dr_willis: different monitor, different monitor arrangement. whatever the screen that is "rightOf" Screen0 fails.
<Dr_willis> but ONLY if its 'right Of" ?
<echosyp> someone help me troubleshoot my sound
<echosyp> it doesn't work
<echosyp> obviously
<morvok> Dr_willis: it appears that way.
<comosicus> i'm back
<comosicus> helooo
<Mena_> hi
<comosicus> not again
<echosyp> anyone know what i could do to fix it
<comosicus> now what i'm looking for is what irc server adres it is used in huelcar de almeria
<echosyp> or where to start
<Mena_> echosyp, do you sure it doesnt work
<echosyp> yes,
<echosyp> im smart enough to know its not muted
<echosyp> and there are oss modules loaded
<echosyp> i was thnking id install alsa and try and use that
<Mena_> echosyp, i dont knwo but maybe if yuou opened up th ekmixer nad edit it will work i does this for me befor
<Mena_> and*
<echosyp> well, im actually using ubuntu not kubuntu
<steve__> hi. Does anyone know how to get a camcorder working in kubuntu 6:06?
<christiane> how  do I start the program "albumshaper"?
<echosyp> im banned from #ubuntu for being stupid
<Mena_> hmm ok
<echosyp> i gave out a shell cause i didn't know that was a bad idea
<echosyp> and the a hole used my nick and got me banned
<Mena_> hmm i realy dont know much
<echosyp> then told me "ask for help in #ubuntu"
<echosyp> ...
<comosicus>  <Dr_willis
<carl__> hi
<bonbonthejon> hi Filthpig
<esaym> is there anything better then ksnapshot?
<Filthpig> a few days ago gave me(!) 1024 mb ram (Kingston chip)
<Filthpig> I had 512 mb already (dual 256)
<Filthpig> er
<Filthpig> *A FRIEND gave me ram
<morvok> I have 3 1gb kinston chips :)
<Filthpig> yeah, well
<zdub> how to find out the kernel version from a terminal?
<Filthpig> I slapped the new chip in there
<morvok> uname -a
<Filthpig> but now my system uses like 1,3 gb of ram
<morvok> err..
<waylandbill> I have free ram out of 512. :-)
<waylandbill> good enough for me
<Mena_> echosyp, you opened the sysetm>>>prefence>>sound right
<Filthpig> in percent it seems kubuntu uses just as much ram as when I had 512 mb
<waylandbill> Filthpig: caching will do that.
<echosyp> yes
<scheuri> hi all
<bonbonthejon> hi scheuri
<Mena_> echosyp, ok
<echosyp> it all seems like it would work
<zdub> morvok: thx :)
<Filthpig> waylandbill: well it shouldn't, now should it?
<slow-motion> hallo
<bonbonthejon> Filthpig: with more memory, linux can keep more cached
<bonbonthejon> hi slow-motion
<scheuri> anyone know how to add information (karamba? superkaramba?) on the desktop such as temperature of mainboard and CPU and rpm of fan?
<Mena_> echosyp, give me you a descrbtion for the problem agian plz
<Filthpig> my machine actually appears to be slower now than before i "upgraded" it
* robwest will brb
<Mena_> echosyp, i will ask for you
<echosyp> he unbanned me
<echosyp> but thank you
<morvok> filthpig: Linux will run faster now becuase its not paging its cached memory to the hard disk.
<waylandbill> Filthpig: of course it should.
<Mena_> ok
<Mena_> no prob :) welcome
<scheuri> Filthpig: did you upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10?
<Filthpig> scheuri: been running 6.10 since it's release
<scheuri> Filthpig: ah I see...well...I must admit I stick with 6.06...had bad experiences with 6.10...now I am on 7.04
<Filthpig> hmh
<slow-motion> hi bonbonthejon
<Filthpig> I was quite pleased with 6.10
<[KotG|Tanuva] > ive already installed java jdk and jre, but which package(s) adds the java vm to firefox and konqueror?
<scheuri> I can not really say what it exactly was...it felt slowly, bloated....but that is only feeling...I have no hard facts...
<Filthpig> hm
<Filthpig> I haven't had that problem
<Filthpig> only more stuff supported ;)
<rob-west> No new emails in any folders matching 'inbox'
<rob-west> :)
<scheuri> Filthpig: well...that is great...:)...I am happy not everyone felt like I did...I am, however, very happy with 7.04 so far
<Mena_> scheri, what new in it
<Mena_> scheri, heheh :)
<BluesKaj> [KotG|Tanuva] , there are separate java plugins for browsers
<scheuri> Mena_: ;)
<Filthpig> morvok: I know the system should be faster, but it's really not. Actually CivIV crashed for the first time under Cedega AFTER I upgraded
<Mena_> scheri, ok :)
<[KotG|Tanuva] > BluesKaj: but where can I get em from?
<Filthpig> because of the lack of memory
<scheuri> Mena_: well...new kernel (2.6.20), new version of everything, upstarted is now default AFAIK, new network helper
<BluesKaj> on the java site , do a browser plugin search
<[KotG|Tanuva] > okay
<scheuri> Mena_: upstart...not upstarted
<Mena_> scheri, ok
<BluesKaj> !plugins
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plugins - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mena_> scheri, seems nice
<Mena_> scheri, hheeh
<Filthpig> scheuri: I'm considering switching from kubuntu to sabayon... Otherwise I'll upgrade to 7.04 as soon as it's stable
<scheuri> Mena_: I am very confident that it will be a very good realease...
<Mena_> scheri, ok
<scheuri> Filthpig: sabayon....never heard of it....:)....but...linux is about choice...that is great
<Filthpig> I felt kubuntu made giant leaps from 606 to 610, so I can only imagine the 704 ;)
<scheuri> I, for one, am very sure that 7.04 will be a very good release...
<Filthpig> sabayon is gentoobased
<Filthpig> a really immense distro
<waylandbill> Filthpig: sabayon is not easy to upgrade.
<scheuri> ah, gentoo based...oh well...bad memories for me there...;)
<Mena_> sabayon ists name is smothy* heheh as i guess
<Filthpig> waylandbill: because..?
<waylandbill> Filthpig: it comes with just about everything. blessing and curse.
<scheuri> does someone use karamba or superkaramba?
<Filthpig> scheuri: actually I installed it today ;)
<scheuri> Filthpig: I just did 10 minutes ago...;)
<scheuri> Filthpig: how to "activate" it? (sounds stupid I know)
<Filthpig> hm
<Filthpig> utilities - superkaramba?
<waylandbill> Filthpig: lots of packages to compile but the overlays aren't completely compatible with main portage, so you have to do things to upgrade
<Filthpig> waylandbill: ah
<Mena_> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Filthpig> gentoo for you, eh
<Mena_> scheri, you using it right
<Mena_> scheri, ask there heheh
<scheuri> Mena_: ;)
<[KotG|Tanuva] > do the superkaramba shadows actually look right with 3d desktops? under suse+xgl+compiz it looked horrible...
<Mena_> scheri, :)
<morvok> brb..
<provolik> hi
<Mena_> Heloo!
<Mena_> Hello!*
<Mena_> heheh even this word
<provolik> Someone of you can help me to find some hypertext editor like ultraedit fo kubuntu?
<Erunno> provolik: Quanta ?
<jack_> hi guys, iam not sure which version of java i need to install, if a website tells me:you do not have Java Installed. download Java from Sun Java website
<provolik> Quanta gives me some problem
<Mena_> jack_, what do you mean do you have it
<provolik> it crusches random
<Mena_> jack_, if you dont do this
<Filthpig> hm
<jack_> Mena not actually no
<Mena_> jack_, sudo apt-get install sun-java(VERSION)-bin
<Mena_> jack_, first
<Mena_> to check what do you have do this
<jack_> Mena which version would i need if i dont have?
<Mena_> jack_,  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Mena_> you must have java1.5 or you can use java1.6
<Erunno> provolik: How about NVU ?
<Mena_> jack_, sudo apt-get install sun-java(5 or 6)-bin
<jack_> Mena_: it says
<jack_> There is only 1 program which provides java
<jack_> (/usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1). Nothing to configure.
<provolik> I think I don't know it
<LL_Hakaisou> HELP!!!
<Mena_> jack_, sudo apt-get install sun-java(5 or 6)-bin  okat di that command
<provolik> is it from mozilla?
<LL_Hakaisou> I'M STUCK IN 640x480 resolution!
<bhsx> hi, i have a fresh install of kubuntu 6.10, just did the suggested updates, and would like to install beryl with ati x300 card... can anyone help me?
<Erunno> provolik: Yes, it's the former Mozilla html editor, now a standalone application.
<Mena_> jack_,  you can use 6
<Mena_> jack_,  its okay
<provolik> I need something like ultraedit, do you know it?
<Mena_> jack_,  are kubuntu 6.10
<bhsx> i have NOT installed ati drivers yet
<provolik> I need not only for html but also for css and PHP
<Erunno> provolik: Sorry, never used Ultraedit before :/
<jack_> Mena_: syntax error near unexpected token `(' it says, i am on 6.10
<Mena_> jack_, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin  okat di that command
<Mena_> jack_, try again
<Erunno> provolik: I'm out of ideas then, sorry.
<Mena_> jack_, with that
<provolik> uhm
<provolik> thanks anyway
<Mena_> jack_, woked
<jack_> Mena_: it works, cool thanks
<bhsx> does anyone have beryl running on ati in K that can help me?
<Mena_> :) welcome
<jack_> Mena_: do you have any idea how to send text messages from 6.10 (skype or any programme) to a mobile?
<Mena_> jack_, after this check sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Erunno> provolik: You can use the windows version of Ultra edit via wine.
<jack_> skype doesnt have this feature in linux, ok, doing then
<Mena_> and check if that uses java6 after installed
<jack_> Mena_: ok
<BishiNightBird> woo I managed to get the ati propriatary driver installed... from ati's website, not from adapt...
<Mena_> jack_, i realy dont know
<LL_Hakaisou> sorry to bother anyone, but could someone help me address my video issue?
<Mena_> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<bhsx> does anyone have beryl running on ati in K that can help me?
<jack_> Mena_: i have skype installed, thats not the prob, the prob is the missing feature
<LL_Hakaisou> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Mena_> jack_, i dont know went to the site form the program and see mybe they are trick or something
<Mena_> jack_, go*
<provolik> Erunno, I don't have wine
<Mena_> from*
<Erunno> provolik: It's in the repositories, called, well, wine :o)
<bhsx> it's a matter of getting beryl working really... i've had the ati drivers succesfully installed, but then when i install beryl everything goes BOOM... no more 3d...
<provolik> I search it
<provolik> but I didn't find
<Mena_> what do you mean by BOOM
<bhsx> so i'm hoping to get some info on how to make (k)ubuntu play nicely with ati and beryl together and haven't had any luck
<Erunno> provolik: Have you unlocked the universe repo ?
<Mena_> you cant use beryl or problem with card
<provolik> yes
<jack_> Mena_: how do i click ok to accept the java terms in the shell?
<Mena_> press tab
<Mena_> then enter
<one> plz need help! How could i kill all tasks from onother user via shell/konsole ?
<bhsx> i mean that i install the drivers, and have 3d working, then i install beryl and the 3d gets hosed, and beryl crashes
<Erunno> provolik: Strange. Did you use adept or apt-get ?
<Mena_> bhsx, ohhhh okay ak here
<Mena_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jack_> Mena_: thanks, never had this issue before
<one> how could i kill all tasks of a user ?
<provolik> adept
<Mena_> jack_, no prob
<Erunno> !wine | provolik
<ubotu> provolik: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Mena_> go*
<jack_> Mena_:
<jack_> 1    /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1
<jack_> *+        2    /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<jack_> Mena_: i choose then 2, right?
<Mena_> yes
<provolik> Erunno:
<provolik> it's very strange
<Mena_> jack_, for futur use pastebin for large results or pasts
<jart> i'm trying to install a kernel driver and it says a couple headers are missing: linux/irqreturn.h and linux/irqflags.h.  I have build-essential and the kernel headers installed
<Mena_> !pastebin | jack_
<ubotu> jack_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Erunno> provolik: try sudo apt-get wine in the console
<bhsx> k i'll try that thanks
<jart> any ideas what's wrong?
<jack_> Mena_: mena, ok, i usually use that, thought its ok for such small things, ok i will
<LL_Hakaisou> why doens vmware-player keep trying to install every time i try to use apt-get?
<LL_Hakaisou> does*
<Mena_> jack_, no no i just telling you to know the pastbin if you dont
<Mena_> :)
<one>  plz need help! How could i kill all tasks from onother user via shell/konsole ?
<jack_> Mena_: thank you
<provolik> It dows not work Erunno
<provolik> I try to install libwine from adept
<provolik> but it says me BREAK(install)
<Erunno> provolik: Not libwine, the package is called "wine"
<provolik> I don't have it
<jack_> Mena_: i still get the error, about not having java, do i need to restart the whole kde? i just restarted konqeror
<Mena_> jack_, also you was talking about sites neeed java
<Mena_> jack_m what are you suing
<Erunno> provolik: Go to http://www.winehq.com and add their Ubuntu repo to your sources list. It should be safe in this case.
<Mena_> jack_, firefox
<Mena_> jack_, or something else
<jack_> Mena_: i use the konqueror
<||arifaX> I have an iPod and I have latest gtkpod and podnova. With podnova I download audio and video podcasts to my local drive. how can i sync that podcasts to my ipod eg. with gtkpod. I think I have to configure one of the 2 programs to look in the others dirs - anyone familiar with that??
<provolik> I am trying Erunno
<jart> is there any reason why linux-headers would be missing some headers?
<Mena_> jack_, second plz
<jack_> Mena_: what do you mean by second? restart kde?
<Mena_> no sec for me
<amsmith42> E: Couldn't find package sun-java6-bin
<Mena_> jack_, bec they need plugin
<Mena_> no just the whole java
<jack_> Mena_: do you know which one i should go for?
<Mena_> jack_, i am searching
<Mena_> jack_, i know for fire fox
<jack_> Mena_: thanks
<Mena_> jack_, if you dint need th whole jave you an remove it but some programes used it like azures
<provolik> Erunno... I cannot open that site T_T
<LL_Hakaisou> hi... um... i need help reinstalling my video driver
<jack_> i better keep it then mena_
<bhsx> is there a kubunty equiv to gksudo?
<Mena_> jack_, yes i guess
<LL_Hakaisou> it's kdesu
<bhsx> ty
<reldruh> feisty fawn herd 5 was just released
<Erunno> provolik: Hm, seems to be down indeed.
<LL_Hakaisou> hi... um... i need help reinstalling my video driver
<reldruh> As much as I'd love to update, I don't think it's going to happen at least until the betas come out :-(
<Erunno> provolik: Leap of faith: Add this to your sources list: deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main
<jack_> mena_ i didnt allow java, thats why it didnt work afterwords thanks
<Mena_> jack_, didt it work now
<reldruh> has anybody here updated to feisty yet?
<Mena_> jack_, ok
<Erunno> provolik: Or can you post the contents of your sources.list via pastbin ?
<Erunno> provolik: I'd still like to know why wine isn't available for you.
<Erunno> provolik: From the universe repo
<Mena_> jack_, i dont have much experiences but with help here i thought that its plugin
<jack_> Mena_: i also have the problem that delicious bookmarks in konqueror or kopete always ask me for the password, even though i ticked remember and its in the kwallet anyway, yes it works fine now, thanks
<house> I am having trouble getting a command to work, I am a n00b, so I think I am typing it wrong,,,,little help please?
<Mena_> jack_, maybe you can delet the inf in kwallet and it will be added auto or you can maunaly
<Erunno> house: Which command ?
<house> 1 sec
<Mena_> jack_, bec that happened befor with some one and its worked after that
<house> have you ever used flac?
<Mena_> jack_, and i also try that but dont remeber when
<Erunno> house: Sorry, no.
<house> well that isn't important , maybe you could look at the command line I am putting in
<reldruh> house: I've used it a little bit
<LL_Hakaisou> !troubleshoot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troubleshoot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<house> ok so what command do i enter to decode an mp3?
<LL_Hakaisou> !troubleshooting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troubleshooting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<reldruh> house: decode? You mean just to play it from the command line?
<house> reldruh : I want to covert it to mp3
<LL_Hakaisou> can someone please help me fix my video output?
<BluesKaj> flac = free audio lossless codec... similar to wav except compressed with no data loss...requires conversion utility to mp3
<LL_Hakaisou> i'm stuck in 640x480 resolution
<BluesKaj> LL_Hakaisou, is kubuntu already installed ?
<LL_Hakaisou> yes
<argonel> had that myself a couple of days ago
<LL_Hakaisou> it was working fine, then i did ctrl+alt+backspace and all of a sudden i'm stuck in 640x480
<LL_Hakaisou> my normal resolution is 1280x1024
<reldruh> house: do you have to do it from the command line? I think I remember an amarok script that would transcode files on the fly for use with daps
<house> ?
<argonel> LL_Hakaisou: can you change it in the video prefs, or is 640x480 the only mode allowed?
<BluesKaj> LL_Hakaisou, system settings/monitor&display/admin mode/scrn size/apply
<house> the docs say to type flac -d filename
<LL_Hakaisou> it's the only allowed resolution
<house> do i need to put dir path?
<argonel> LL_Hakaisou: does it fix itself on a reboot?
<LL_Hakaisou> i've rebooted 5 times and it hasn't fixed
<house> what is daps?
<argonel> LL_Hakaisou: have a look at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf - is there a mention of 640x480 in there?
<holzmodem> how can i change the style of the popup dialog , when i push a FN + ... button on my laptop
<Mena_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh do thsi and configure the screen
<Mena_> this*
<reldruh> house: dap = digital audio player. Like an ipod, but it includes all kinds of players
<house> I see
<house> that is what i am trying to do , make it mp3 for my ipod
<CShadowRun> anyone know of any nice bandwith stats program for linux? (Something like netlimiter would be good)
<BluesKaj> LL_Hakaisou, system settings/monitor&display/admin mode/hardware/monitor configure
<LL_Hakaisou> Kaj, that doesn't work
<chx> is there a list of Canonical certified hardware? Yes I googled, searched forums and can't find this list :(
<LL_Hakaisou> i said that already
<clau>  how can I import a database from a previous installation (I have only the database files) into a current installation?
<argonel> BluesKaj: he already indicated that 640x480 was the only allowed mode
<LL_Hakaisou> anyway, i found this in the xorg.conf file that looks interesting
<LL_Hakaisou> Section "Screen"
<LL_Hakaisou> 	Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0] "
<LL_Hakaisou> 	Device     "aticonfig-Device[0] "
<LL_Hakaisou> 	Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0] "
<LL_Hakaisou> 	DefaultDepth     24
<LL_Hakaisou> 	SubSection "Display"
<LL_Hakaisou> 		Virtual   640 480
<LL_Hakaisou> 		Depth     24
<LL_Hakaisou> 		Modes    "640x480@60"
<LL_Hakaisou> 	EndSubSection
<LL_Hakaisou> EndSection
<house> reldruh : do you know how I can do that with amarok?
<BluesKaj> well, I had no options either til i configged my monitor in the hardware mode
<argonel> LL_Hakaisou: looks identical to what i had as well
<Tm_T> !paste | LL_Hakaisou
<ubotu> LL_Hakaisou: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<reldruh> house: I'm working on it. I know I saw the script somewhere... I'm looking for it
<argonel> LL_Hakaisou: wish i could tell you why it happened.. sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<house> thank you that is cool of you
<BluesKaj> you don't have your monitor specifically configured so the default i s akways going to be 640x480
<Mena_> LL_Hakaisou, yes use this sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg andf just amke the resolution you want an remove others
<argonel> it really would be nice to know what is rewriting the xorg.conf for no good reason
<reldruh> house: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=27512
<reldruh> try that out, see if it does what you need
<argonel> LL_Hakaisou: let me know if you still have colour depth problems when you're done with the reconfigure
<amsmith42> Automatix for Kubuntu Edgy? Such a thing? Good/bad?
<Mena_> sorry this  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<BluesKaj> he's gotta find his monitor drivers in the hardware drop down list
<Tm_T> !automatix | amsmith42
<ubotu> amsmith42: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<amsmith42> Thank you
<holzmodem> how can i change the theme of the atk dialogs?
<amsmith42> !java | amsmith42
<LL_Hakaisou> ok then...
<BluesKaj> LL_Hakaisou, is your monitor driver in the hardware drop down list ?
<LL_Hakaisou> i just got an error message that says
<Tm_T> amsmith42: /msg ubotu java
<argonel> BluesKaj: monitor drivers?
<Tm_T> amsmith42: Or whatever and you can talk with that bot without disturbance,
<LL_Hakaisou> DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<BluesKaj> yes in system settings/monitor&display/hardware
<argonel> BluesKaj: i don't think those are really drivers
<argonel> definately not in the sense that there are video drivers
<albert> Alguien me puede decir como puedo hacer un script con VIM que al ejecutarlo muestre un calendario? (porfavor)
<BluesKaj> LL_Hakaisou, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a   in the terminal
<thomax_> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<|GaiJin|> *sigh* anyone here good at webservers?? dunno what I've done wrong...
<albert> Ok, sorry ubotu
<argonel> BluesKaj: what?! reconfigure all packages?
<BluesKaj> they are video settings for his monitor ... lets not argue semantics ..lets' help him get resolution working
<BluesKaj> argonel that unlocks apt or adept of it's locked up
<argonel> BluesKaj: neat
<LL_Hakaisou> didn't work
<house> reldruh : how do I install this?
<amsmith42> Thanks, Tm_T.
<Tm_T> amsmith42: Np.
<LL_Hakaisou> also, i checked the hardware thing
<argonel> LL_Hakaisou: the hardware thing?
<reldruh> download it (it should come as a .tar.gz file), go to amarok, go to Tools > Script Manager, click Install, find the .tar.gz file and then click run in the script manager.
<house> reldruh : do I need to extract it to any certain folder?
<LL_Hakaisou> it's not listed, but i don't think that matters because it was working fine at 1280x1024 before on the plug n' play setting before
<reldruh> house: no, don't extract it
<house> oh ok
<LL_Hakaisou> the process is locked....
<LL_Hakaisou> wait...
<argonel> LL_Hakaisou: yes, i was on plug and play as well
<LL_Hakaisou> would relogging clear that?
<LL_Hakaisou> <.< >.>
<argonel> LL_Hakaisou: restarting should
<house> reldruh ; so do you know how to use the script in amarok?
<reldruh> house: no, I never have. There should be a menu entry when you click on a song? And if you click configure in the script manager you should get some options?
<reldruh> I'm not really sure
<bhsx> what's the kubuntu equiv of gnome-session?
<bhsx> kdeinit?
<LL_Hakaisou> ok then, what was that rebuilding command again?
<house> thanks
<LL_Hakaisou> nvm...
<LL_Hakaisou> still locked
<bhsx> if i was adding this, what would be the kde equiv? :
<bhsx> #!/bin/sh
<bhsx> Xgl :1 -fullscreen -ac -accel xv:pbuffer -accel glx:pbuffer &
<bhsx> DISPLAY=:1
<bhsx> exec dbus-launch --exit-with-session gnome-session
<bhsx> sorry for the flood
<Mena_> LL_hakaisou, i dont want to confuse you
<LL_Hakaisou> i'll do my best
<argonel> LL_Hakaisou: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<LL_Hakaisou> yea, that was saved in my terminal
<LL_Hakaisou> tried it
<LL_Hakaisou> the process is still locked out
<argonel> wtf
<argonel> LL_Hakaisou: sudo fuser /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<argonel> LL_Hakaisou: if it returns anything, it'll tell you what has the file open
<bhsx> what's the kubuntu equiv of gnome-session to start kde?
<LL_Hakaisou> 5329
<Heavenquake> bhsx: startkde I think
<bhsx> ah that's it
<bhsx> thanks
<Heavenquake> np
<argonel> LL_Hakaisou: ok, so: ps ax | grep 5329
<Mena_> stdin,
<LL_Hakaisou> ok then
<LL_Hakaisou> done, now what?
<stdin> Mena_
<Mena_> hey you are here
<argonel> LL_Hakaisou: that should have returned something
<LL_Hakaisou> ok then
<stdin> just leaking about :)
<argonel> LL_Hakaisou: it depends on what it returned
<LL_Hakaisou> 1000  6482 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000
<LL_Hakaisou> S+   pts/2      0:00 grep 5329
<Mena_> stdin, i wanted to ask  a bout the resolution options and thi sstuff but no prob now :)
<stdin> Mena_: I'm not an expert in X either :P
<argonel> LL_Hakaisou: try ps aux | grep 5329
<bhsx> how do I add programs to startup in kubuntu? like system>pref>sessions for kde?
<Mena_> stdin, hheheh okay no porb :)
<LL_Hakaisou> oh crap
<LL_Hakaisou> i put in as
<BluesKaj> LL_Hakaisou, is your monitor listed in system settings hardware
<LL_Hakaisou> ok then
<LL_Hakaisou> for the last time, no
<LL_Hakaisou> it is a plug n' play
<stdin> !autostart | bhsx
<ubotu> bhsx: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<LL_Hakaisou> it always was plug 'n play
<|GaiJin|> anyone got a good guide for installin apache, mysql, php, and making them work in 6.10?? the ones I have tried don't seem to do anything....
<LL_Hakaisou> it worked before, on plug 'n play
<house> reldruh : do I need to restart? I dont see transcode as an option on my flac files in amarok
<LL_Hakaisou> ok then
<bhsx> ty
<LL_Hakaisou> i got the correct output now
<reldruh> house: try restarting amarok. Make sure you quit it, not just minimize it to the tray
<argonel> LL_Hakaisou: did it give you a line like the second one you pasted?
<LL_Hakaisou> no
<argonel> LL_Hakaisou: ok, lets do the fuser line again
<LL_Hakaisou> wait
<LL_Hakaisou> i just looked up the process id in the process terminal
<LL_Hakaisou> table, sorry
<LL_Hakaisou> it registers as frontend
<argonel> frontend?
<house> reldruh : still not there
<LL_Hakaisou> command usr/bin/perl
<argonel|kub> (ok, make me actually use my kubuntu box why don't you? :)
<house> reldruh : after i install the script, am i supposed to run it?
<LL_Hakaisou> ok then
<argonel|kub> LL_Hakaisou: kill it, maybe it'll stay dead this time
<LL_Hakaisou> i killed frontend, which freed up the config file
<reldruh> house: Yes, you have to be running the script :-)
<argonel|kub> exvcellent
<LL_Hakaisou> i'm into the config now
<argonel|kub> ok, just follow along
<house> reldruh: i get this error he script 'transkode' exited with error code: 127
<argonel|kub> LL_Hakaisou: it should ask you what video modes and colour depths you want
<house> i need to put it in a different dir?
<reldruh> house: you shouldn't... I don't know what to tell you. I don't know why it's doing that
<house> it says this /home/house/.kde/share/apps/amarok/scripts/transkode/transkode: error while loading shared libraries: libpng.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<LL_Hakaisou> i'm there
<argonel|kub> htf do i get kde to tell me the colour depth of an image?
<LL_Hakaisou> i keep selecting video modes and hitting enter, but it just tells me to select video modes again
<argonel|kub> LL_Hakaisou: so you check the modes you want, then press tab, then enter?
<BluesKaj> house, open adept and type libpng.so.3 in the searchbar , then install it
<LL_Hakaisou> oh...
<LL_Hakaisou> i need to hit tab?
<argonel|kub> LL_Hakaisou: yes, the <ok> needs to be highlighted to continue
<BluesKaj> tab moves the cursor
<LL_Hakaisou> o_0, i'm in a CLI for this
<BluesKaj> yes
<argonel|kub> LL_Hakaisou: sadly, yes. you've fallen off the edge :)
<LL_Hakaisou> ok then.
<LL_Hakaisou> redid the command and it put up a basic GUI
<LL_Hakaisou> selected video modes
<CShadowRun> hmm, i have a 250gb sata drive hooked up to my PC, how do i read the drive?
<CShadowRun> its ntfs
<Mena_> What is the best refreh rate for 1280x1024 any one know
<Mena_> What is the best refreh rate for 1280x1024 any one know for monitor 17
<BluesKaj> prolly around 85hz
<argonel|kub> Mena_: its personal preference.. such that you don't see flickering
<Mena_> argonellkub, ok :)
<argonel|kub> for CRT, that is.. haven't noticed what refresh rate does with LCD
<amsmith42> LCD's don't have a refresh rate.
<Mena_> crystal heheh:)
<Zchydem> hi, does anyone know how to make dvi work with matrox g400 (pci)?
<argonel> true enough, but some software still seems to think you can set one :)
<amsmith42> That's true, but it doesn't have an effect either way, I believe.
<BluesKaj> LCDs still scan ..refresh rate can be reinterpreted as scan rate
<amsmith42> Ah.
<amsmith42> They poll each diode in series?
<argonel> poll?
<amsmith42> For lack of a better term.
<house> BkuesKaj: adept couldn't find libpng.so.3
<house> nor could synaptic
<amsmith42> In order to "scan", wouldn't they be polling each diode to see if it had changed or not?
<argonel> amsmith42: as far as i know each transistor is directly addressable
<cpk1> if one cant find it then the other cant, they both use the same program house =)
<BluesKaj> house, then you need to find a repos that contains that file
<amsmith42> That's what I thought, but bkues says that LCD's scan.
<Mena_> argonel, how to add another refrash rate on the options
<KaoticEvil> for the first time *ever* i now have 3D hardware acceleration!! w00t w00t!!!
* KaoticEvil does a little dance
<argonel> Mena_: for a CRT?
<argonel> wonder what happened to LL_Hakaisou
<morvok> Anyone help with Xinerama? a screen always fails when there is an action.
<morvok> :boggles.
<Mena_> argonel, i dont know what CRT mean realy i am
<Mena_> argonel, but my monitir is normal not lcd
<argonel> Mena_: thats a CRT then (cathode ray tube)
<morvok> Mena_ thats a CRT
<Mena_> argonel,  ok
<Mena_> argonel,  then
<Mena_> :)
<BluesKaj> house, were you trying to install cedega?
<argonel> Mena_: available refresh rates are dependent on what your monitor can do, and what your video card can do
<argonel> Mena_: is your xorg.conf manually created, or automatic?
<Mena_> argonel, you mean edit it  i edit it beofr for resolution
<Mena_> argonel, but i dont creat it manauly if you mean creat it
<Mena_> argonel, when i edit i dont have a section for reefresh rate
<Mena_> argonel, if you mean that
<Mena_> argonel, sorry i am not good in Xserver  things
<argonel> Mena_: so you added some resolutions to xorg.conf?
<Mena_> argonel, i removed and add just one i need
<BluesKaj> xorg.conf is auto ..and it autobacks up when changes are made so if you screwup X you can revert to previous vesion that works ... I know this first hand :)
<argonel> Mena_: well, the video preferences panel should allow you to choose a refresh rate
<house> BluesKaj : no, I am trying to install a script for amarok that converts flac files to mp3
<argonel> BluesKaj: ha, except when it doesn't :p
<BluesKaj> house, hang on ...I have something you might be able to use
<Mena_> argonel, i just have 60 for 12801024
<Mena_> and i also have others resolutions athough i remove them fro the xorg.config
<Mena_> from*
<BluesKaj> house , see if adept or synaptic has this in the repos ; gnormalize - version 0.52
<argonel> Mena_: i'm trying to see if there is a utility that can do this for your, the manual method of adding refresh rates is a bit of a pain
<Mena_> argonel, oky
<Mena_> okay*
<argonel> Mena_: was 1280x1024 not available by default?
<Mena_> argonel , yes
<argonel> Mena_: yes it was, or "yes, it was not"? (sorry, asked the question badly :)
<Mena_> argonel , no it wasnt
<argonel> Mena_: was anything higher available?
<Mena_> argonel , no lower
<Mena_> argonel , 1024768
<Mena_> that was befor
<argonel> Mena_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<Mena_> ok
<argonel> Mena_: it may not be possible, depending on your monitor
<Mena_> argonel , i think its can bec i can on Xp
<birgstef> nabend zusammen
<birgstef> ger support?
<Apallo> how do i download a package without installing it?
<birgstef> holger?
<|GaiJin|> why would my system not restart apache2 when using /etc/init.d/apache2 restart, but I havd to use the /usr/sbin/apache2 to start it??
<|GaiJin|> apt-get --help, and read for it... think it's --fetch-only
<Apallo> thanks
<birgstef> any german here ?
<KaoticEvil> what exactly is Beryl?
<Adydas> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<KaoticEvil> ooooooooo......... so its like Aero for X?
<Adydas> check out this
<Adydas> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYgV2GlsufI&mode=related&search=
<Adydas> best " shows " you what it looks like
<stephan22222_> hmm
<stephan22222_> i updated from dapper to edgy
<Erunno> birgstef: I speak german
<stephan22222_> dpkg: xserver-xorg: dependency problems, but removing anyway as you request:
<stephan22222_>  xserver-xorg-input-synaptics depends on xserver-xorg (>= 7.0.0).
<stephan22222_>  xserver-xgl depends on xserver-xorg; however:
<stephan22222_>   Package xserver-xorg is to be removed.
<stephan22222_> and everything is now broken
<birgstef> Erunno, hi, danke hab glaub ich das Problem selber behoben *g*
<Apallo> how do i make a samba share writeable?
<Erunno> birgstef: kk :)
<KaoticEvil> ok, now i want it
<birgstef> irgendwie ist Linux, eine Welt fr sich *g* ... aber wenns einmal luft, lufts :-P
<KaoticEvil> think a GeForce FX5200 will run it?
<stephan22222_> can i do anything to rescuce my system?
<BluesKaj> !de | birgstef
<ubotu> birgstef: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<birgstef> ty blues
<reldruh> Apallo: When you mount it, the fmask option controls the permissions
<BluesKaj> stephan22222_,don't install xgl , until you have your xserver-xorg file error free
<BluesKaj> #To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type
<BluesKaj> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Apallo> fmask?
<tamara> lallaa
<reldruh> Apallo: yes, fmask. How are you accessing the share?
<stephan22222_> BluesKaj: I cannot do anything a the moment, i have done a dist-upgrade, a it is broker
<Apallo> mounting it through fstab
<Adydas> what fixes that api missmatch error for x again?
<stephan22222_> BluesKaj: can i remove xgl in tis state?
<BluesKaj> stephan22222_, do you have access to synaptic?
<Apallo> when i try to access it through remote places it tells me that the folder doesn't exist
<reldruh> Apallo: perfect, that's the same way I do it. So your line in fstab looks something like this: //server-name/share-name /mount/point smbfs options=value 0 0
<stephan22222_> BluesKaj, adept & aptitude
<reldruh> tells you it doesn't exist...
<Apallo> up to options, yes...
<reldruh> Apallo: that sounds like a problem with samba, not how you're mounting it. If you can't access it over smb:/ then I think you need to look at your smb.conf file
<Apallo> it sort of works through fstab...i just can't write to it
<Apallo> it's a fat32 patrition, so i shouldnt be having problems with compatibility right?
<reldruh> OK, then where I put options=value, replace it with fstab=777 or whatever you'd like your permissions to be
<reldruh> Apallo: I'm really not sure, I run a linux-to-linux samba share, ext3
<stephan22222_> its my work pc and i need it tomorrow thats realy annoying
<stephan22222_> apt-get install -f stops
<stephan22222_> any idea??
<stephan22222_> please
<BluesKaj> stephan22222_, open adept and click on adept/safe upgrade
<ollie> hi, im having trouble re-compiling amarok with mtp support
<ollie> my libmtp appears to be working ok, as i can do an mtp-detect
<ollie> make fails with errors
<ollie> on what looks like the mtp section of the make
<Apallo> where can i find a breakdown of the permissions options?
* Apallo has no idea what fstab=777 means
<saka> need some quick help....how do i look at what processes are running? i thought there was a GUI i could look at and choose "kill"
<ollie> man chmod
<ollie> ps -ef
<parkerw207> Is there a channel on here for the ubuntu server addition?
<stdin> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<ollie> saka  ps -ef
<stdin> parkerw207: #ubuntu-server maybe
<parkerw207> thansk stdin
<ollie> saka: then kill -15 <pid>
<parkerw207> #ubuntu-server
<parkerw207> ooops
<Apallo> thanks :)
<saka> thx, but there i no way to do it in a GUI type thing?
<reldruh> Apallo: no problem. I'm sure there's a better way to do this, but that's the best I've found. My only request is that if you find a better way, would you please let me know?
<|GaiJin|> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<|GaiJin|> Xlib: No protocol specified
<|GaiJin|> kate: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<|GaiJin|> what does this mean??
<eMaX> hey
<eMaX> short question: does mount -t smbfs require some additional package to be installed?
<reldruh> eMaX: mount and smbfs (smbfs isn't installed by default in kubuntu
<reldruh> eMaX: if you try, you'll get some weird error message, with a dmesg tail or something
<eMaX> tnx oh yes just seen it.
<reldruh> eMaX: installing smbfs is the fix for that
<eMaX> excellent thank you
<stephan22222_> BluesKaj, i could remove some broken packages with adpet
<reldruh> eMaX: no problem; it took me a month to figure that one out. Glad I could help you do it faster :-)
<ollie> hi, im having trouble re-compiling amarok with mtp support
<ollie> my libmtp appears to be working ok, as i can do an mtp-detect
<ollie> make fails with errors
<ollie> on what looks like the mtp section of the make
<BluesKaj> stephan22222_, good , do it
<BluesKaj> better still , fix them if possible
<Apallo> i keep getting a permission denied error
<Apallo> erm, access denied that is
<Apallo> will changing the mountpoint do anything?
<birgstef> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<birgstef> hm
<saka> I have a process taking up 100% of my cpu and I;d like to find out, is there an app i can open to see how much certain programs are using?
<Mena> aragonel, are you here
<rob-west> can cedega see .cue files
<BluesKaj> stephan22222_, if you can try to install Synaptic , it has better a system for fixing broken pkges
<Apallo> !ubotu ksysguard|saka
<ubotu> saka: ksysguard: system guard for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 485 kB, installed size 1564 kB
<stdin> saka: you can use top (in a term) or ksysguard
<stephan22222_> xgl
<stephan22222_> sorry
<stephan22222_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<stephan22222_> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver-xorg is broken or not fully installed.
<KaoticEvil> anyone here have Beryl running?
<Mena>  hey i will pastebin the config file okay and see plz the monitor section and see if it was rught bec i add the last lines to it can some se it
<stdin> stephan22222_: make sure you have ubuntu-standard and kubuntu-desktop installed
<saka> stdin: you are my hero
<stdin> :)
<argonel> does adept suck less in feisty?
<Mena> argonel ,
<stdin> argonel: it sucks a but less, yeah
<Mena> argonel , woul you see my config
<argonel> man, that thing pisses me off
<argonel> Mena: sure, link?
<stdin> argonel: I never use it
<Mena> argonel , sec plz
<argonel> stdin: i used it because i figured i'd give everything kubuntu a shot
<argonel> too bad it just doesn't work
<stdin> I use synaptic or apt-get/aptitude
<argonel> i just use apt-get and apt-cache
<argonel> no fancy tools for me :p
<stdin> don't want fancy tools? use wget and dpkg :P
<argonel> don't get me wrong, i'd use a fancy tool if one existed that actually worked
<stdin> (the Red Hat way)
<argonel> stdin: err, did that for a while, wasn't fun :p
<Mena> argonel , http://pastebin.com/891747
<stephan22222_> BluesKaj, the package (xserver-xorg) is marked BROKEN (upgradable) in adept
<argonel> stdin: had a system that couldn't be upgraded, had to use snapshot.debian.net and dpkg -i
<Mena> argonel , i diidnt save yet
<stephan22222_> Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<stephan22222_>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<stephan22222_> Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<stephan22222_>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<stephan22222_> but how to do the reinstall?
<stdin> stephan22222_: try "sudo apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xorg"
<Mena_> argonel , and also if there a way to reset every thing to the normal as i just installed kubuntu for the Xorg bec now i am confused and cant concetrat right on what to do
<stephan22222_> stdin: next error ist
<stephan22222_> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<stephan22222_>   python-gdbm: Depends: python2.4-gdbm (>= 2.4.2)
<joyrider> Hi all, I need a program to burn audio cd's from MP3 files, and it should be able to print out covers with track information - artist - title - duration :)
<argonel> Mena_: well, the way to do that would be to replace the original xorg.conf
<Mena_> argonel , and if i remove it , it wil lcreat a new one on next login
<Mena_> will*
<tackat> joyrider: k3b+amarok
<argonel> Mena_: it might, i wouldn't guarantee it would work
<Mena_> hehehe so
<Mena_> argonel , is there a command i cat do if it doesnt
<tackat> http://developer.kde.org/~tackat/marble/marble12.png
<Mena_> argonel , i will not have a screen then right
<argonel> Mena_: if you don't have a copy of the original, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<stdin> stephan22222_: hmm, that's strange, it shouldn't depend on python2.4-gdbm
<joyrider> tackat: can amarok print out joliets?
<Mena_> argonel , the orginal is that i last edit it befor
<Mena_> or another one
<Mena_> like backupe from first time of using
<argonel> Mena_: the
<stdin> stephan22222_: can you post the output of "apt-cache policy python-gdbm" to http://pastebin.ca and post back the url
<argonel> Mena_: the "original" in this case is the file that was in use before you started editing to add the new refresh rates
<tackat> joyrider: I thought it could, but I guess I'm wrong
<eMaX> short question: when I change the group id of a group in /etc/group from 1001 to 1003, and then use chgrp to change the group of a given file, it still reflects the old gid. why?
<joyrider> tackat: it can print out covers - but not the covers i need, it's more like a tracklist i need?
<Mena_> argonel , okay good
<Mena_> argonel , then after copping
<Mena_> argonel , and removing and if it didnt work
<Mena_> argonel , what command to make it use the copy i have
<jhutchins> eMaX: Why are you doing this?
<Mena_> Sorry for stress on you :D
<argonel> Mena_: cp the-backup xorg.conf
<eMaX> I want to keep group id's in sync within two operating systems
<argonel> Mena_: unfortunately the pastebin you provided the link to doesn't appear to work
<Mena_> argonel ,hmmmmm no prob
<muuhBDXi> COULD SOME ONE READ MY FORTUNE ?
<Mena_> argonel, any way i decided to forget it for now
<Mena_> argonel, its working
<argonel> Mena_: ok :)
<Mena_> argonel, :) ok
<Mena_> argonel, thanks :)
<fost00> SALUT QUI EST FRANCAIS ?
<stdin> !fr
<BluesKaj> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<fost00> thanks you
<jhutchins> eMaX: Try using the numeric gid with chgrp.
<stephan22222_> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<stephan22222_>   python-gdbm: Depends: python2.4-gdbm (>= 2.4.2)
<stephan22222_> could someone explain my this?
<stephan22222_> is it possible that my sources.list is broken?
<stephan22222_> where can i get a working one?
<stephan22222_> in which repository ist python2.4-gdbm ?
<Mena_> stephan22222, are you edgy
<Fogge> i think i have a problem with encoding in Konversation, where do i make settings for utf/iso?
<argonel> Fogge: you can set it per channel, right click on the tab (or line in the treelist)
<SolidSource> question: Kontact or Thunderbird?
<argonel> Fogge: you can also set an encoding per identity
<Fogge> but its iso 8859-1 on all channels, and yet my swedish characters arent working
<argonel> Fogge: aren't working in what way?
<stdin> SolidSource: I like Thunderbird more, but it's GTK so your choice
<Fogge> they show up as little squares on my monitor, and they arent recieved properly by other people
<SolidSource> stdin: dpm
<SolidSource> stdin: hmm GTK have a bug or something?
<argonel> Fogge: if there is another konversation user, find out what encoding they're using
<argonel> Fogge: each channel often has its own "rules"
<stdin> SolidSource: no, but it means you hake to install all the GTK libs, because Kubuntu (KDE) uses Qt
<Fogge> But the problem persists in every channel
<SolidSource> stdin: hmm, I use other GTK programs, so already have it anyway
<argonel> Fogge: sadly, i can't help you as well as others might, i'm Canadian and so don't use extended characters much ;p
<Fogge> I figured that would be a problem, and most people in Ubuntu-se dont use Konversation :)
<stdin> SolidSource: then you don't have a problem :P Thunderbird is nice
<argonel> Fogge: try utf-8
<Fogge> Problem persists, already tried.
<KaoticEvil> hey... anyone care to try lending me a hand?
<argonel> Fogge: join #konversation
<stdin> Fogge: you can ask in #kunversation too
<KaoticEvil> i installed the binary driver form nvidia, and now when my computer boots, KDM doesnt start
<beg1689> hey guys
<KaoticEvil> i have to login and then manually start X
<beg1689> i need help with my network settings
<Cugel> beg: uh oh.
<beg1689> im trying to get a static IP (192.168.1.2) but if i use the kde contrl center to set it, and click apply, it goes right back
<beg1689> wired network* dot worry
<muuhBDXi> is kubuntu less popular that ubuntu ?
<beg1689> yes
<muuhBDXi> ehy ?
<muuhBDXi> why ?
<beg1689> but kubuntu is ubuntu
<Cugel> Well KDE is popular enough.
<Cugel> I think they're about as popular. Any stats on that?
<beg1689> yea part of the reason is because kubuntu, xubuntu, etc ARE ubuntu
<muuhBDXi> eniuhg ?
<SolidSource> stdin: well the real questiion was if there was any benefit of thunderbird over kmail/kontact
<muuhBDXi> enough ?
<beg1689> i prefer kde
<Cugel> I like Thunderbird, but I was used to it on Windows. It's an excellent e-mail client.
<stdin> SolidSource: I have found kamil to be a bit buggy, not so much with TBird
<beg1689> actually i like e17
<stdin> *kmail
<BluesKaj> Cugel, t-bird rocks in kubuntu as well
<beg1689> but i cant get everything to work right with it
<beg1689> maybe when the final version comes out
<beg1689> but by that time kde4 will be out, so itll still be a tough choice
<cpk1> I like kmail; kontact is a nice little client
<Cugel> Blues: agreed. And automatic forwarding (filtering) actually worked, which it didn't on Windows. But please stay on-topic.
<jhutchins> beg1689: Final version? Of what?
<beg1689> e17
<Cugel> Just a question: what on earth is the purpose of the wallet in Kubuntu? It just annoyed the hell out of me every time it opened. I got rid of it in the end.
<jhutchins> That's the wonderful thing about OS software, there never is a final version.
<bart__> hi there
<beg1689> there is a final version
<Cugel> Hi bart.
<bart__> im a new ubuntu user, and i would like to connect to quakenet :'(
<beg1689> not in the since that its the *last* version
<beg1689> maybe i mean realease version
<Cugel> bart: doesn't work? Strange if your network is okay.
<beg1689> i want the final release version
<beg1689> its alpha right now
<bart__> nah
<bart__> i just dont know how to connect to it :P
<stephan22222_> he following packages have unmet dependencies.
<stephan22222_>   python-gdbm: Depends: python2.4-gdbm (>= 2.4.2)
<stephan22222_> E: Unmet dependencies. Try apt-get -f install with no packages (or specify a solution).
<bart__> im an irc newb
<bart__> i can work with mirc
<Ertain> Might anyone help me with my Wacom tablet?  Every time I boot up my tablet is recognized as a mouse.  I did change the udev rules for my Wacom tablet to load before my mouse, but it still doesn't work properly.  When I try it in Gimp it doesn't see my tablet.  I have a Graphire 4 tablet.  Any ideas?
<Cugel> beg: edit the source and add the word "FINAL, 1.0, created by beg1689!!!' to all popup windows.
<stephan22222_> this is crazy
* Ertain checks the ubot
<Ertain> !wacom
<beg1689> anyway... back to my problem
<KaoticEvil> ok, whats goin on here?
<Cugel> bart: no problem.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<beg1689> i want to change my local network connection from dhcp to static
<stephan22222_> how is it possible the python2.4-gdbm has unmet dependencies?
<Cugel> beg: go to system settings and network, you can change it therre.
<beg1689> if i go to the control center, under network settings
<beg1689> it doesnt work
<bart__> Cugel
<bart__> i think i fixed it :'(
<bart__> hehe
<Cugel> It doesn't? Well you have to be root.
<bart__> should have looked myself first
<beg1689> i click administrator, open the local netowrk, change ip to 192.168.1.2, click apply, and it just goes back to dhcp
<Cugel> Okay, good for you.
<bart__> i got it to work
<bart__> i dont udnerstand the root thing yet
<bart__> ill get to that later
<Cugel> beg: that is weird.
<beg1689> oh wait
<SolidSource> stdin: you use gmail...cause thunderbird not downloading mail
<KaoticEvil> i dont have any window decorations in Beryl :(
<beg1689> maybe i need to close the connection first?
<beg1689> i thought thats something it would do for me
<stdin> SolidSource: have you set gmail to enable pop, in the settings? works fine here
<beg1689> yea gmail works fine here
<beg1689> although i like the webbased way better
<beg1689> pop3 grabs all the spam and stuff
<stdin> beg1689: not on mine, the spam folder isn't downloaded
<beg1689> acutally no i think it just grabbed archived stuff
<SolidSource> yeah, followed the instructions on gmails site
<beg1689> like if i archived unread stuff it grabbed it
<beg1689> ok so im going to try my network again
<beg1689> what the hell
<beg1689> i click eth0, make sure it says manual, enter the ip and gateway address
<beg1689> and click apply
<beg1689> then it is back to 192.168.1.141
<beg1689> instead of .2
<beg1689> i tried disabling it, changing settings and applying, but i get the same result
<fost00> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<stdin> SolidSource: make sure you have the right settings, Server Name: pop.gmail.com, Port: 995, User Name: user@gmail.com, use SSL
<SolidSource> stdin: did
<stdin> beg1689: can you post /etc/network/interfaces to pastebin?
<beg1689> oh maybe NetoworkManager is hogging my net info
<Mena_> What is good about using rpm pacages
<beg1689> nothing
<stdin> ^ *at all
<stdin> SolidSource: check again that you turned pop on in gmail settings
<SolidSource> stdin: cause it works in kontact
<beg1689> stdin: that file says the right info
<beg1689> im gon na try resetting the connection again
<stdin> beg1689: try "sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0" in konsole (if eth0 is the right interface)
<stdin> SolidSource: strange, it's working fine for me, do you have any funky firewall rules ?
<avalon_> Can someone help me get sound in firefox flash? I can't get it to work even after downloading and changing the sound to aoss
<vamp898> Hi, i want to use Kubuntu on a friends PC with ISDN, but i did not find any programm for ISDN using :(
<SolidSource> stdin: nope...firewall is turned off
<vamp898> is any programm preinstalled on Kubuntu 6.10 Edgy to use ISDN? KPPP Maybe
<fignew> vamp898: is it installed already?
<vamp898> no
<BluesKaj> avalon_, make sure you have the flash FF plugin ... type in the FF addressbar 'about:plugins'
<vamp898> beceause im not sure that ISDN is working
<fignew> ok, try using the alternative install CD
<vamp898> you meen Desktop CD
<fignew> alternative, it still installs the normal packages
<vamp898> but with wich programm i have to use the ISDN?
<vamp898> on SuSE i used YaST
<avalon_> I have shockwave flash... shouldn't that be adobe?
<fignew> KPPP
<stdin> avalon_: adobe and shockwave are the same company
<vamp898> kk thx
<vamp898> thats all i wanted
<vamp898> good n8
<fignew> :)
<avalon_> So the shockwave flash does work. Then how do I get sound?
<vamp898> its now 11 pm in germany and i have to go to shool tommorow
<vamp898> im writing a test and have to learn :D
<fignew> what school?
<fignew> gynasium?
<fignew> ^spelling?
<vamp898> are you german?
<vamp898> fignew: do you speak german?
<fignew> ein bischen, Ich can Deuch sprechen, aber nicht gut schrieben
<beg1689> ok... full system restart fixed it
<fignew> Deutsch*
<BluesKaj> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<beg1689> now i have a question: where is mplayer?
<jhutchins> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<vamp898> ich geh auf ne Berufsschule, damit holt man den Realschul abschluss sozusagen nach + lernt alles Kaufmnnische (buchhaltung)i try to say this in german :D its to reget the "Realschulabschluss" and i learn how work is in a firm and learn to work with finances an something else
<stdin> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<rob-west> how do i install glib2.0
<vamp898> *englisch not german
<Fogge> Thanks for your efforts tho, argonel :)
<vamp898> apt-get install glib
<BluesKaj> beg1689, for the FF mplayer plugin : http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/
<fignew> lol @ !de
<vamp898> fignew: did you understand?
<fignew> yep :)
<vamp898> fine^^
<beg1689> i have all the repos checked but i dont see mplayer
<vamp898> n8
<vamp898> Gute nacht :D
<fignew> see ya
<rob-west> wont work
<Mena_> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Mena_> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Mena_> ~ping
<jhutchins> beg1689: Maybe you need to update the packaeg lists?  I'm not that familiar with the GUI, I use apt.
<Mena_> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<beg1689> hmm
<BluesKaj> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<beg1689> only one of them says multiverse after it, thats probly the problem
<jhutchins> try just "sudo apt-get install mplayer" in the konsole.
<megamaced> Hi, does anyone know how to reset the configuration of the system tray so that the icons in it are sorted in two rows?
<jhutchins> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<SolidSource> stdin: hmm don't know why thunderbird isn't working settings are all correct
<BluesKaj> megamaced, right click on the desktop ...icons
<stephan22222_> wow
<stephan22222_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/58424
<stephan22222_> seams to be my problem
<stdin> SolidSource: I don't know either, those are the settings I use, and it works here
<beg1689> i got it, just added multiverse to all the repos
<megamaced> BluesKaj; thanks, but I meant the icons in the system tray!
<BluesKaj> then configurepanel
<megamaced> They are supposed to appear in two rows but they are only appearing in one and taking up too much space
<NightBird> how can I check to see if my microphone is working right?
<NightBird> what program should I use?
<cpk1> NightBird: krec?
<NightBird> there are so many random programs available for linux...
<NightBird> it's great
<kyle__> Hiya quick question.  Why would apt-get (and adept) be looking for sources I'm certain are NOT on the /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<SolidSource> stdin: oh I see why...thunderbird only wanted new messages and there were none in my box
<stdin> SolidSource: ahh :P
<stdin> kyle__: huh?
<kyle__> Is there something about the sources.list I don't understand?  I've removed most everyhting from it and whenever I do an update the list is HUGE and it gets hung on one particular connection.
<Mena_> !ar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> kyle__: check if there is anything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<kyle__> stdin:  there sure is!  that's added to the download list?
<stdin> kyle__: any file in there ending in .list is treated as another sources.list
<kyle__> Thanks so much!  That solves most of my problem right there.  Appreciate your help.
<stdin> no problem :)
<Mena_> i want to edit the channel list
<jhutchins> kyle__: You realize that there are some 20,000+ pacakages availble for kubuntu?
<jhutchins> Mena_: channel list?
<Mena_> yes which i choose for it the channel to coencet
<Mena_> conect*
<Mena_> from*
<Mena_> maybe i will open the config file if i can edit it
<kyle__> jhutchins: Yea.  Easyubuntu had put an additional list in sources.list.d that I wasn't aware of, which was my problem right htere.
<stdin> Mena_: you mean what channels you auto join?
<stephan22222_> please, can some one look at http://rafb.net/p/MH711595.html
<stdin> Mena_: in konversation?
<Mena_> no the channels are saved bec i also i want to save them
<stephan22222_> and tell me where my dependey hell is comming from,? (http://rafb.net/p/MH711595.html=
<stephan22222_> my system is totaly broken
<kyle__> Thanks for your help, have a nice evening.
<Mena_> stephan, why sying that
<Mena_> saying*
<Mena_> dont worry you are on the support channel
<Mena_> :)
<stephan22222_> some important repositzory is missing and i can't find out which
<stephan22222_> its my work pc and i need it working tomorrow
<stephan22222_> i updated form 6.06 to 6.10
<Mena_> hey go here and tell us if you can do any thing http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<Mena_> its a generator
<Mena_> lets go back to my point is there a way i can save the list of channles
<Mena_> :-(
<stdin> Mena_: in konversation, there is a "Save list" button
<Mena_> stdin realy
<Mena_> will see
<stdin> Mena_: F5, you'll see it at the bottom
<Mena_> ok
<stephan22222_> i generate a new souces.list
<stephan22222_> it downloads new packages
<Mena_> stephan22222, so its working
<Mena_> stephan22222, but be sure that you choose what you want
<stephan22222_> Mena_: i think i downloaded these packes before ...
<stephan22222_> again broken
<stephan22222_> dpkg: error processing xserver-xorg (--remove):
<stephan22222_>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<stephan22222_>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<Mena_> stephan22222, So you take the list you had on the page and then paste it on the source list instead of it
<Mena_> stephan22222, i dont know maybe its bbroken do this sudo apt-get check
<stephan22222_> Mena_: yes
<Mena_> stephan22222, ok
<Mena_> stephan22222, make check
<Mena_> stephan22222, sudo apt-get check
<stephan22222_> Mena_: the ceck output is veeery ling
<Mena_> is there a something with -f install
<stephan22222_> Mena_: i pasted it here
<stephan22222_> http://rafb.net/p/xXUj8E39.htm
<Mena_> stephan22222, ok
<stephan22222_> to not spam th channel
<Mena_> ok good
<Mena_> Error 404 - Not Found
<Mena_> plz check again
<Mena_> and also paste your source list
<stephan22222_> the soureces
<stephan22222_> http://rafb.net/p/SauBrX10.html
<Mena_> stephan22222,ok
<stephan22222_> Mena_: any idea?
<Mena_> stephan22222, the source list looks good
<Mena_> stephan22222, do this
<Mena_> gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys KEY
<Mena_> gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
<Mena_> in terminal
<stephan22222_> Mena_: shouldn't it work without the KEYs?
<Mena_> stdin, its ays if there errors
<Mena_> soorry not you
<Mena_> stephan22222, if its sying erros and also its good not bad
<Mena_>  sudo apt-get -f install
<Mena_> DO THSI COMMAND
<Mena_> this*
<Mena_> stephan22222, what happened
<stephan22222_> output ist very long again, Mena_
<stephan22222_> http://rafb.net/p/fBIeb896.html
<Mena_> ok
<stephan22222_> Preconfiguring packages ...
<stephan22222_> dpkg: error processing xserver-xorg (--remove):
<stephan22222_>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<stephan22222_>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<Mena_> stephan22222, you just upgraded to to 6.10 right
<Mena_> stephan22222, with out any update for it
<Mena_> stephan22222, wright
<Mena_> right*
<stephan22222_> Mena_: the security updated
<stephan22222_> and so on
<Mena_> stephan22222, okay plz check again to kae usre
<Mena_> sure*
<stephan22222_> Mena_: what should i check?
<SolidSource> stdin: can't find the setting in thunderbird to allow it to download older messages, you know where?
<Mena_> the update with terminal do sudo apt-get update then after that sudo apt-get upgrade
<stdin> SolidSource: I'll look
<Mena_> stephan22222, and lit it makes upgrade if nedeed
<Mena_> stephan22222, then the problem with xserever wil see that
<Mena_> stephan22222,ok?
<stdin> SolidSource: it's in the gmail settings, not TBird
<stdin> SolidSource: choose "Enable POP for all mail (even mail that's already been downloaded)"
<Mena_> stephan22222, is it upgrading
<SolidSource> stdin: ah, thought I did that....and now to figure out that how to get Tbird to group messages like gmail, probably can't though
<stdin> SolidSource: no, it can do threads, but not quite like gmail, tho you can set mail rules to do something similar
<Mena_> stephan22222_, what happned
<SolidSource> stdin: yeah, still gonna look to see if there is extension..out of hope
<stdin> maybe
<stephan22222_> Mena_: upgrade says
<stephan22222_> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<stephan22222_>   amarok: Depends: libgl1-mesaor
<stephan22222_>                    libgl1
<stephan22222_>   beryl-core: Depends: libgl1-mesaor
<stephan22222_>                        libgl1-mesa-gl
<stephan22222_> and so on ....
<Mena_> stephan22222_, ok
<SolidSource> stdin: you can do threads in Tbird
<Mena_> stephan22222_, after it finised
<Mena_> stephan22222_, do thsi again
<Mena_> stephan22222_, sudo apt-get check
<Mena_> stephan22222_, if nothing wrong
<Mena_> stephan22222_, do this also sudo apt-get clean
<stdin> SolidSource: yeah, that's what I said
<Mena_> to clean up the packages sources wich are on you hard and you dont nedd them
<stephan22222_> check says same as before
<SolidSource> stdin: oh misread, thought it said "can't" for some reason
<stephan22222_> Mena_: should i try to clean now?
<Mena_> stephan22222_, hmmm
<Dragonhorse> Do anybody know when xorg 7.2 will be in edgy?
<Mena_> stephan22222_, not very sure for now
<stdin> Dragonhorse: ask in #ubuntu-devel
<Dragonhorse> stdin ok, thanks
<Mena_> stephan22222_, hmmm what is the problem with this xorg
<stephan22222_> Mena_: there was noe problem before updating
<Mena_> stephan22222_, hm
<Mena_> take the list i will send you now
<Mena_> okay
<Mena_> then make autoremove to remove un needed packages
<Mena_> stephan22222_, take the list and then delet the one you had and copy past it instead
<Mena_> i mean the lines on the one you have
<stephan22222_> Mena_: autoremove?
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , not yet for now
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , take the list i gave you
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , sec plz
<stephan22222_> yes
<coreymon77> hi guys
<coreymon77> urgent
<coreymon77> ive got an emergency
<coreymon77> i try to boot kubuntu and it gives me something about my filesystem not being clean and then recovering journal and stuff like that
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , http://rafb.net/p/pZJAFk64.html
<coreymon77> and then just stays like that
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , copy all
<coreymon77> how do i fix my system
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , and past it in you source lit but first remove all you have
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , ok
<Mena_> this have every thing you need
<stephan22222_> ok, i remove my, an take only the new generate one?
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , yes copy the one i give you
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , and paste
<Mena_> into the source.list
<coreymon77> can someone help me
<coreymon77> ?
<Mena_> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , okay
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , then save it and then make sudo apt-get autoremove
<coreymon77> my computer automatically ran fsck
<Mena_> that will remove all app installed and you need then
<coreymon77> but it stayed that way all day
<Mena_> coreymon77, see thsis might help http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/12/tuning-the-filesystem-check-at-bootup
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , what is happening now
<stephan22222_> Mena_: just running update
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , okay
<stephan22222_> sudo apt-get autoremove
<stephan22222_> E: Invalid operation autoremove
<stephan22222_> autoclean
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , sec plz we must first remove app you dont need ok
<coreymon77> what i need is to rescue a corrupted filesystem
<coreymon77> how do i do that
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , its telling you autoclean
<Mena_> if do it
<rob-west> can i set kontact to auto check my email
<rob-west> or no
<stephan22222_> Mena_: to late a ran autoclean
<stephan22222_> http://rafb.net/p/iqz3Ma59.html
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , okay good
<yaccin> !herd5
<ubotu> herd5 is coming out very soon - change this note when it does ;)
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , then try  sudo apt-get autoremove
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , the command is right
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , must work
<stephan22222_> stephan@hongkong:/etc/apt$ sudo apt-get autoremove
<stephan22222_> E: Invalid operation autoremove
<rob-west> can i set kmail to auto check my email
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , okay you make update then upgrade
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , now what you wont install
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , to *
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , with the list every thing must go fine
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , bec i use this list
<stephan22222_> Mena_: autoremove does not work.
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , okay
<coreymon77> how do i repair my file system?
<stephan22222_>  E: Invalid operation autoremove
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , ohh carp ... okay okay
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , you have the list befor
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , right
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , http://rafb.net/p/SauBrX10.html
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , we will do a thing one more time
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , use this list for now just now and make then make autoremove
<jarn> Is there a way to reverse the stereo channels?
<Dragonhorse> Why GTK-based programs sitting in the tray get gray background for icon in tray even if they have transparent background?
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , to remoe packages install with thi slist hope so
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , ok
<coreymon77> can i have some help here, this is quite an emergency here
<Mena_> coreymon77, ask stdin
<stephan22222_> Mena_: i copy the lsit to my sytem, do apt-get udpate, apt-get autoremove
<Mena_> coreymon77, mayebe he know
<stephan22222_> reigt?
<coreymon77> stdin: are you there?
#kubuntu 2007-03-02
<stdin> huh, what will I know? :P
<Mena_> coreymon77, try at first autoremove
<coreymon77> stdin: im running a livecd here
<Mena_> coreymon77, o
<Mena_> k
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , So
<coreymon77> stdin: because my filesystem i think is corrupt or broken
<coreymon77> i get a fsck error about it not being clean when i try to boot
<coreymon77> stdin: how do i fix it
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , What happened
<stdin> coreymon77: what's the device called? /dev/hda1?
<coreymon77> no
<stephan22222_> update worked
<coreymon77> hdb1
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , what a bout autoremove
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , not yet
<coreymon77> stdin: the device is hdb1
<stephan22222_> Mena_:
<stephan22222_> stephan@hongkong:/etc/apt$ sudo apt-get autoremove
<stephan22222_> E: Invalid operation autoremove
<stdin> coreymon77: ok, try this: sudo fsck -f /dev/hdb1 (in konsole)
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , hmmm
<Mena_> stdin, any idea
<coreymon77> stdin: okay
<coreymon77> stdin: it gave me output
<rob-west> !kmail
<ubotu> kmail: KDE Email client. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 2174 kB, installed size 6724 kB
<stdin> Mena_: that's probably because it using the dapper version of apt there
<stdin> coreymon77: what's it say?
<Mena_> stdin, ok
<coreymon77> should i just paste it
<coreymon77> ?
<stdin> coreymon77: use pastebin
<stdin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Mena_> stdin, do you know the command with apt deapper
<Mena_> stdin, me dont know
<stdin> Mena_: for autoremove? there isn't one on dapper
<Mena_> stdin, so
<coreymon77> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8142/
<Mena_> stdin, but he gets use autoremove
<Mena_> stdin, when try to install something
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , right
<coreymon77> stdin: btw, my system is an edgy system and im running off of an edgy livecd right now
<coreymon77> stdin: in case it matters
<stdin> coreymon77: that looks ok, what does "sudo fdisk -l" show? (l is a lower case L)
<stephan22222_> Mena_: can i do it without autoremove?
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , dont think that
<Ogi> someone knows how can I download video from my computer to my ipod on kubuntu?
<stephan22222_> Mena_: my system is destoyed?
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , no no no
<stdin> Ogi: mount the iPod, and just copy it over
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , sec plz
<coreymon77> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8143/
<coreymon77> stdin: will i be able to recover my system?
<blizzzek> is there any upstream limitation per user in kpf or something? say 25 KB/s?
<jarn> Is there a way to reverse the stereo channels?
<stdin> coreymon77: it looks ok, try booting it again, should be working
<coreymon77> stdin: it will be okay?
<stdin> coreymon77: should be, if not just come back here
<coreymon77> stdin: did fsck fix anything?
<fost00> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<blizzzek> jarn: ??
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , hmmm use the right ls i give you
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , lst
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , for now
<jarn> blizzzek: So what normally comes out of right speaker would come out of the left and vice versa.
<stdin> coreymon77: it checked it, and said it was ok now, so just give booting a shot
<coreymon77> okay
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , andmake upgrade i think it will upgrade apt-get
<Mena_> ok
<coreymon77> hopefully ill be back soon on my normal system
<stephan22222_> Mena: apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<blizzzek> jarn: my pals downstream is not in full use, mine upstream is not either.
<jarn> blizzzek: ?
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , no use the lst i give you
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , and after as apdate make upgrade
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , that should update and upgrade if needed
<blizzzek> jarn: i cannot imagine what you are pointing at
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , then your system is working fine
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , and also a bout xserver-xorg
<jarn> blizzzek: I want to reverse the sound. So that what normally would come out of the speaker on the left comes out of the one on the right and what normally comes out of the one on the right comes out of the one on the left.
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , install it
<stephan22222_> ok, i'm using the list aou gave me
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , okay
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , again
<hawk_> #berly
<Mena_> stdin,see this http://rafb.net/p/fBIeb896.html
<blizzzek> jarn: oops, thats a misunderstanding, i posted my question ans saw you answer and thought that you mean me
<Mena_> plz
<jarn> blizzzek: I didn't post any answer at all. O.o
<hawk_> !berly
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about berly - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mena_> !bberyl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bberyl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mena_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<stephan22222_> Mena_: it's again download some pacakges
<blizzzek> jarn: ok... try to change the cables to your speakers ;)
<stdin> Mena_, stephan22222_: tried "sudo apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xorg" yet?
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , okay its upgrading
<jarn> blizzzek: I can't. All they have is the single 1/8" jack.
<hawk_> where can i go to get help with beryl
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , i dont think he tried
<blizzzek> jarn: then on your stereo, the outgoing ones
<stephan22222_> stdin: i tried
<jarn> blizzzek: Both sides are 1/8" connectors.
<blizzzek> then i dunno
<stephan22222_> Mena_: nothing changed
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , for what the xsever
<stephan22222_> creensaver-gl-extra: Depends: libgl1-mesaor
<stephan22222_>                                   libgl1
<stephan22222_>                          Depends: libglu1-mesa but it is not going to be installedor
<stephan22222_>                                   libglu1
<adydas> well well well
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , do alt+ctrl+backspace and then come and try update and then upgrade and we will see
<Mena_> this will restart
<Mena_> and for thsi i thing every thing must go fine
<Mena_> stdin, right
<stephan22222_> Mena_: i don't think that i can restart without an working xserver
<stephan22222_> Mena_: and i'm working on my box in the office via ssh from at hoem
<pgraves> I added shortcuts to various applications to my panel at the bottom by right-clicking and doing Add Application to Panel, problem is ALL of the icons in the panel are HUGE, how can I make them smaller without resizing every icon on the system (I just want the panel to be smaller, not the K Menu'
<stephan22222_> and via kde remote desktop
<Mena_> i dont know much a bout  xserver :(
<Mena_> stdin , what do you think
<KaoticEvil> anyone running Beryl?
<prak> does anyone know of pikdev versions that are compatible with kubuntu edgy?
<stdin> Mena_: maybe try to install it again, with dpkg
<stdin> Mena_: the deb should be in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Mena_> not me stephan
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , try as he said
<stephan22222_> stdin: how is the package called?
<wimpies>  I have this dialog running from under adept-updater asking me for a nice value.  I cannot input any value (no textbox).  Clicking on next does not work (no value I presume) and cancel terminates installation
<pgraves> How do I add a second toolbar to the bottom of my screen to go right above the panel
<stdin> stephan22222_: try "sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/xserver-xorg_1%3a7.1.1ubuntu6.2_all.deb"
<Ogi> stdin: i try that way but it doesn't work
<stephan22222_> pkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of xserver-xorg:
<stephan22222_>  xserver-xorg depends on xserver-xorg-core; however:
<stephan22222_>   Package xserver-xorg-core is not installed.
<stephan22222_>  xserver-xorg depends on xserver-xorg-video-all; however:
<stephan22222_>   Package xserver-xorg-video-all is not installed.
<stephan22222_>  xserver-xorg depends on xserver-xorg-input-all; however:
<stephan22222_>   Package xserver-xorg-input-all is not installed.
<stephan22222_>  xserver-xorg depends on xkb-data | xkb-data-legacy; however:
<stephan22222_>   Package xkb-data is not configured yet.
<stephan22222_>   Package xkb-data-legacy is not installed.
<stdin> stephan22222_: now do "sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<prak> does anyone know of pikdev versions that are compatible with kubuntu edgy?
<stephan22222_> stdin: wow, something is happaning
<Mena_> heheheh good
<stephan22222_> stdin, Mena_: it's installing !!
<stdin> woot :P
<Mena_> sorry if we were o around the problem with me heheh
<Mena_> go*
<Mena_> hhhe
<Mena_> :D
<Mena_> i am develop my self with the help of others :)
<stephan22222_> stdin, Mena_: if this woks, where should i donate some money?
<Mena_> hheheeheheh
<Mena_> no money here
<Mena_> its free support
<Mena_> or if you wont donate
<stephan22222_> yes?
<Mena_> on www.ubuntu.com
<Mena_> as i guess
<Mena_> hehehe
<KaoticEvil> 508MB to download for my upgrade :|
* stdin finds his paypal details :P
<Mena_> i dont know ask stdin
<Mena_> hehehehehe
<fost00> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<KaoticEvil> is anyone here runnin Beryl?
<Mena_> i dont have one maybe you can send money hhehehehe :D
<Mena_> stdin , can he aupgrade to apt edgy
<stephan22222_> wohoooo, it still installing
<Mena_> cool
<stdin> Mena_: it'll be part of the upgrade
<Mena_> good
<Mena_> we took a bout 2 hours heheh with me :)
<Mena_> as i guess
<stdin> I just remember having to do something like that when I did dapper -> edgy
<stdin> but that was ages ago now
<Mena_> heheh in any way good that its solved
<stephan22222_> stdin: coul you explain why  try "sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/xserver-xorg_1%3a7.1.1ubuntu6.2_all.deb"  was the solution
<stdin> stephan22222_: because it forced dpkg to install the package, which was what it was complaining about before
<stephan22222_> stdin: but doing it, thowed a bunch of errors
<Mena_> stdin , but we did autoclean
<Mena_> stdin , how it diidnt removed
<Mena_> stdin , bec of error
<Mena_> stdin , in way  it didnt removed  :)
<stdin> the errors after the dpkg command were just dependency errors, apt-get -f install fixed that, before the package wasn't installed right, with dpkg, it got reinstalled
<Mena_> ohhhh ok
<stephan22222_> no (here in germany it's 1 AM) i'll take a shower
<stephan22222_> thanks guys
<Mena_> stephan22222_ , if you need some tips if you need take this i memorizes some tips are good
<Mena_> stephan22222_ ,
<Mena_> Tips
<Mena_> sudo apt-get install app
<Mena_> sudo apt-get remove app
<Mena_> To update your Sources
<Mena_> sudo apt-get update
<stephan22222_> :)
<stdin> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<stdin> apt guide ^^ :)
<Mena> oppppps sorry
<Mena> i wantedt to paste the link
<Mena> :( sorry :(
<Mena> :( :( :(
<Mena> that was a big mistake
<Mena> stdin, sorry
<Mena> :(
<Mena> i wil go now
<computerhermit> ????
<stdin> you're just lucky Jucato isn't here :P
<Mena> ohhhhhh yes
<Mena> i didint mean that
<Mena> i forget to take the lnk instead
<Mena> :(
<Mena> stephan22222_, http://rafb.net/p/qeUXWm10.html
<Mena> stephan22222_, sorry :(
<Mena> bye freiend and sorry for spam :(
<Mena> friends*
<computerhermit> vbox works great
<stdin> yeah, it's cool
<computerhermit> xp crashed in it already
<stdin> wow, it must be as good as the real thing then :P
<computerhermit> hehehe
<stephan22222_> Mena: that one is cool
<pgraves> ACHTUNG!
<pgraves> Sorry... had to sneeze
<fost00> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<pgraves> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<pgraves> :p
<Tudorphil> which one is better google earth or microsoft thingy?
<SolidSource> any good DVD player programs out there besides LinDVD, Mplayer, or Kaffeine?
<Tudorphil> vlc player
<NormanN> .
<SolidSource> VLC no good either
<NormanN> totem
<BluesKaj> Kaffeine works for me
<NormanN> me too
<SolidSource> kaffeine sucks, looking for powerdvd alternative
<NormanN> try totem
<BluesKaj> VLC plays some codecs that the others won't , but I removed it a s a browser plugin cuz it defaults to web windows media and refuses to work
<SolidSource> totem isn't much different from kaffeine
<NormanN> no lol
<BluesKaj> mplyer does a decent job as a web content player for windows media
<NormanN> then VLC is a good advice I thnk
<stephan22222_> Mena: that one is cool
<Apallo> has anyone installed edgy on an IBM t60?
<stephan22222_> stdin: but doing it, thowed a bunch of errors
<stephan22222_> ups
<stephan22222_> stdin: it worked, updated finished, thanks
<stdin> no problem :)
<sampan> wen1ren2
<coreymon77> stdin: are you still there?
<stdin> yeah
<coreymon77> stdin: well
<coreymon77> stdin: good news is, i booted
<coreymon77> stdin: odd news os
<coreymon77> is
<coreymon77> stdin: when i booted normally, it didnt work, i got the same screen (except the recovering journal bit wasnt there)
<coreymon77> stdin: then, just for kicks (i doubted it would work). i booted using the recovery mode option for the kernel version in the grub menu
<coreymon77> stdin: and it booted in text mode
<coreymon77> stdin: then i ran kdm, and it worked
<smoze_> anyone know anything about making scripts?
<stdin> hmm, what exactly happened on the normal boot, what didn't work?
<stdin> smoze_: depends what you want to do
<coreymon77> stdin: it gave me the same screen as it did before
<coreymon77> stdin: i wrote down exactly what it said if you want me to pastebin it
<stdin> coreymon77:sure
<smoze_> well, a simple script that handles files
<stdin> smoze_: to do what?
<coreymon77> stdin: wait a sec, i just gotta do something, then ill pastebin it
<stdin> ok
<echosyp> !sound | echosyp
<smoze_> to use certain program with certain options to open file
<SolidSource> ok, sucky, the mplayer plugin doesn't work in firefox...
<BluesKaj> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<stdin> smoze_: then you'll just need "program -options $1" in the script, to open the 1st option passed to the script
<smoze_> ok, thanks
<BluesKaj> mozilla mplayer plugin ?
<stdin> smoze_: you can also ask in #bash for some advanced help
<SolidSource> yeah, it not wanting to work, firefox just comes up wanting to install windows media player
<pirothezero> whats the difference between compiz, beryl, and emerald?
<smoze_> stdin: thanks
<BluesKaj> SolidSource, type 'about:plugins' in the FF address bar
<SolidSource> blueskaj, oh its there
<stdin> pirothezero: emerald is the theme manager for beryl, and beryl has more features then compiz and is easier to install in kubuntu
<BluesKaj> enabled?
<pirothezero> figured as much thanks
<pirothezero> shouldn't have a problme installing beryl on dual display right ?
<SolidSource> BluesKaj: of course, just not working
<pirothezero> like it works for two screens atm
<BluesKaj> SolidSource, do you have the vlc plugin there too ?
<stdin> pirothezero: don't know, never tried, but I'm sure there's a howto out there somewhere :P
<SolidSource> BluesKaj: no, don't have VLC-plugin installed
<pirothezero> worth exploring ;> thanks
<BluesKaj> ok good , cuz it interferes with wm
<SolidSource> BluesKaj: doesn't even work with konq
<BluesKaj> really? what site ?
<SolidSource> www.imdb.com
<SolidSource> just trying to watch movie trailors...www.youtube.com works though
<BluesKaj> youtube uses flash anyway
<ubuntu> slt tou le monde
<ubuntu> !!
<SolidSource> eh
<epimeth> ahoy folks... I can't seem to log in to a mysql database from a remote machine
<epimeth> GRANT ALL PRIVELEGES ON *.* FOR 'myuser'@'%' BLABLABLA
<epimeth> GRANT ALL PRIVELEGES ON *.* FOR 'myuser'@'localhost' BLABLABLA
<epimeth> I did both... I can log in locally, but not remotely
<epimeth> any ideas?
<epimeth> lsof showed that the port is open, btw
<computerhermit> what kind of files you have in your database?
<hawk_> how do i change my ip
<epimeth> hawk_: /etc/network/interfaces
<epimeth> its a file that stores network data
<epimeth> alternatively you can use the KNetworkManager
<epimeth> not sure if its installed in your distro, tho
<hawk_> ok thanks, but will ifconfig interface set ip work
<epimeth> should, but I think thats only a 'right now' solution... not sure if it writes to the interfaces file
<epimeth> in fact, it probably doesn't
<epimeth> iface eth0 inet static
<epimeth>         address 192.168.2.2
<epimeth>         netmask 255.255.255.0
<epimeth>         gateway 192.168.2.1
<hawk_> ok thanks, do you know where i can get help for berly from
<soulrider> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<epimeth> #ubuntu-effects
<hawk_> thank you
<epimeth> but they only support edgy and up... but if you come to them with feisty they yell at you for using a developmental distro
<epimeth> :-)
<hawk_> anyone know how to get azureus un firewalled
<xoss> hi.. how do i reset my eth0? using ifconfig?
<SolidSource> anyone got firefox (32bit) working with mplayer plugin on AMD64 (newest versions of everything)?
<epimeth> xoss /etc/init.d/networking restart
<epimeth> thats for all
<epimeth> ifdown eth0
<epimeth> ifup eth0
<epimeth> for just the one
<Mena> :(
<coreymon77> stdin: you still there?
<Malay_Linux> Assalamualaikum w.b.t.
<epimeth> what up mena?
<Malay_Linux> Good morning
<Mena> nothing
<epimeth> morning?
<stdin> coreymon77: yeah
<coreymon77> morning?
<epimeth> its 3am if thats what you mean
<Mena> epimeth, realy here too
<epimeth> where you at Mena?
<Mena> Egypt
<coreymon77> stdin: here is what it showed on my screen
<coreymon77> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8157/
<hawk_> now if i use knetworkmanager will it put these setting in live and not mess up any of my internet programs
<K`zan> Hi folks, tried 6.10 live CD and, unlike 6.08, it doesn't see my wireless card.  6.08 does not provide for WPA-PSK :-( on the live CD, does anyone know of a live CD that does provide for WPA-PSK?  Ancient laptop with too big a drive for linux to handle :-(.
<epimeth> alikum salaam, Malay
<Mena> heheh
<coreymon77> it showed that and then stayed there, but my computer was doing something, i could hear it doing something the whole time and the activity light was on
<coreymon77> stdin: anyways
<coreymon77> stdin: im going to go watch tv now
<epimeth> hawk: it disconnects the network and reconnects... wether your programs will die is up to the program
<coreymon77> stdin: ill be back later
<hawk_> ok thanks
<stdin> coreymon77: lol, ok
<epimeth> stdin... you up for a bit of playing with mysql?
<epimeth> cuz I can't get mine to allow remote connections
<epimeth> Mena_ ... why the name change?
<stdin> epimeth: I know more about quantum physics than mysql :P
<Mena_> bec i regstired with that one
<epimeth> stdin... ironically enough... so do I :-)
<computerhermit> stdin?????
<epimeth> so register the other, too... not too dificuly
<hawk_> how do i use this program it just keeps resting my internet connection and thats all no configration options
<Mena_> epimeth, no some one else have it or me and i forget the passs
<stdin> computerhermit: ??
<BluesKaj> what's with the undersores anyway?
<BluesKaj> score
<epimeth> Mena: msg nickserv help link
<Mena> epimeth, okay will see
<xoss> thanks epimeth.. still cant connect my kubuntu box to the net..aahhh
<epimeth> hawk: right-click on the little icon and click on "Static connection"
<hawk_> there is no static connection
<echosyp> i need help with my sound
<epimeth> xoss: whats the cat of /etc/network/interfaces
<epimeth> ?
<epimeth> hawk: sorry... mine has it... do it manually through /etc/network/interfaces
<epimeth> just edit the file to what I pasted before, but with your settings
<computerhermit> stdin I took part in ufology and met some realy smart *nukeler Phyest*
<hawk_> ok thanks
<rob-west> im trying to install openttd its a game and i cant find SDL
<echosyp> i have done everything on the ubuntu site to try and fix my sound
<echosyp> and nothing
<xoss> auto loiface lo inet loopback
<echosyp> iv reinstalled alsa
<xoss> auto lo - iface lo inet loopback
<epimeth> xoss: no eth0?
<echosyp> is there a conf file somewhere i might have edited to turn sound off
<xoss> auto eth0
<xoss> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<BluesKaj> computerhermit, you have to quit listening to "coasttocoast AM " on the radio
<epimeth> and its not picking up a dhcp server?
<epimeth> xoss: $dhclient eth0
<epimeth> whats the output?
<xoss> yep.. the XPs can connect to the router but my kubuntu box cant
<computerhermit> BluesKaj its been a min or two
<epimeth> anybody have experience setting up a mysql server?  I've never had this problem before :-(
<epimeth> and I've set up more than enough of them!!
<echosyp> im still having sound problems mena
<echosyp> and this ip is banned from #ubuntu too!
<Mena> echoyp, hmmm okay
<epimeth> echosyp: what did you do?
<pirox> anyone using hellanzb and having script exceptions?
<echosyp> but on the bright side, i removed the user accnt of the guy who got me banned
* epimeth tsks echo
<Mena> did you see this
<Mena> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<echosyp> yeah, i followed that
<echosyp> last option was to reinstall alsa, which i did
<echosyp> and it still doesn't work
<epimeth> are your speakers plugged in? :-p
<echosyp> its a laptop
<echosyp> so yes
<Mena> echosyp, i realy dont know much
<echosyp> its cool
<echosyp> someone will... eventually
<xoss> epimeth: no working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<Mena> the speakers inside the laptop right :)
<echosyp> heh, yeah
<Mena> so i gues it works
<echosyp> i can reboot to windows and it works, but when i reinstalled alsa it removed gdm so i had to reinstall that to
<Mena> th eproblem then with ubuntu
<Malay_Linux> I am using Kopete at Kubuntu 6.10 Edgy Eft...
<epimeth> xoss: and you are connecting through a router with your current machine?
<echosyp> and now, i get some blinking pale blue screen when i reboot/halt/logout/suspend
<echosyp> and its pin stripped
<echosyp> :-/
<xoss> yes, im connected through a router...
<Mena> echosyp, what do you renistalled
<epimeth> with dhcp?
<xoss> yes..
<epimeth> are you sure you don't have mac address filtering set up?
<echosyp> xoss, try setting a static ip and pinging the router
<epimeth> you sure the network cable isn't broken?
<xoss> on the router none..
<rob-west> rob@rob-desktop:~/Downloads/openttd-0.5.0-source$ ./configure
<rob-west> Makefile:201: *** You need to have SDL installed in order to run OpenTTD on UNIX. Use DEDICATED if you want to compile a CLI based server.  Stop.
<rob-west> someone help
<echosyp> install SDL
<Mena> echosyp, did you renistalled xp or ubuntu
<echosyp> neither
<xoss> i'll try..
<epimeth> lol @ mena... pale blue screen hehe
<Mena> echosyp, ok
<echosyp> just alsa, its associated packages, and gdm
<Mena> ok
<kat> brand new to kubuntu. does anyone know where sshd is? /etc/init.d/sshd isnt there
<echosyp> apt-get insall ssh
<kat> oh
<kat> not there by default
<kat> ty
<echosyp> np
<xoss> www
<Mena_> echosyp, Do you know what is sound card
<echosyp> atiixp
<Mena_> echosyp, ok
<xoss> destination host unreachable..
<echosyp> thats with a static ip?
<xoss> yep..
<xoss> this pc and my kubuntu box is on the same network router..
<echosyp> are you sure your cable isn't bad/unplugged
<echosyp> or is this wireless
<epimeth> xoss: I *told* you to check the cable :-p
<echosyp> maybe you set the static ip to a diff. subnet
<echosyp> what router is it?
<echosyp> or rather, make sure you set your static ip to the same subnet as the router, make sure the cable is good and plugged in,
<red> I need ATI/nvidia display drivers
<echosyp> and if that doesn't do it, make sure the router isn't set to just give out one dhcp lease
<epimeth> red: which is it?
<epimeth> xoss: and that mac filtering isn't on
<red> ati radeon x1300 is what my card is
<xoss> surecom router.. ive already tried it yesterday.. fiddled a bit with the router.. then now my XPs can connect by kubuntu cant..
<epimeth> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<epimeth> xoss: your XPs thru dhcp?
<xoss> but*
<K`zan> Thanks anyhow folks.
<xoss> yes, same config as yesterday..
<xoss> automatic IP for XPs
<echosyp> xoss, what interface is it?
<echosyp> eth0
<xoss> eth0
<echosyp> do you have another cable you can try?
<echosyp> thats my initial assumption
<xoss> hmm.. guys its ok now.. thanks for the help.. damn cables!
<echosyp> it was the cable?
<xoss> stupid me!
<echosyp> haha
<echosyp> it happens to us all
<epimeth> lol
<epimeth> and its always the last thing we check
<echosyp> yeah
<xoss> swapped cables with another guys pc.. now he has gets the problem lol
<epimeth> cuz "make sure computer is plugged in" is #10 on the ole' checklist :-0
<echosyp> i wish my sound worked
<echosyp> :-/
<K`zan> wish my wireless card worked with the live cd :-).
<echosyp> why doesn't it?
<echosyp> or is that why you are here?
<K`zan> Dunno, 6.08 worked but didn't have the wpa-psk facility, 6.10 doesn't even see it.
<K`zan> Downloading knoppix now :-(.
<echosyp> lspci doesn't show it?
<K`zan> probably does, didn't check.
<echosyp> i have the same issue with a pcmcia card with prism3 ssf chipset
<epimeth> somehow I get the feeling that edgy would have better wireless support than knoppix....
<echosyp> but the backtrack live cd works with the card
<pirox> anyone know if you have to remove the load glx module out of xorg.conf for berly/xserver-xgl?
<K`zan> if that is so I'm stuck with wincrap :-(.
<echosyp> yes
<echosyp> pirox, what card do you have?
<K`zan> backtrack?
<echosyp> you don't usually have to
<echosyp> K`zan its a security suite live cd
<epimeth> why don't you install kubuntu instead of just using the livecd... you can download the drivers manually... I had to do it that way, myself
<pirox> geforce 6800
<pirox> just installed the xerver-xgl
<pirox> and i read some where that you have to remove glx but its not on the howto i am following now
<echosyp> pirox
<pirox> so i was curious if that was a if then do this else forget about it
<echosyp> you don't need Xgl for nvidia cards
<pirox> well dammit
<echosyp> Xgl is for ati cards, (usually)
<echosyp> #beryl
<echosyp> ;-)
<epimeth> and #kubuntu-effects
<echosyp> id go with #beryl
<echosyp> heh
<pirox> following the guide at http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<pirox> and its like doesnt say anything about nvidia cards
<K`zan> where does one find this "backtrack" google isn't helping :-(?
<echosyp> thats because you are in the Xgl section
<echosyp> one sec
<epimeth> google backtrack linux distro maybe?
<pirox> i am back on the howto from the forusm for nvidia
<echosyp> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_nVidia
<K`zan> epimeth: will try that, thanks.
<pirox> i did apt-get --purge remove xserver-xgl and now did nvidia-glx
<echosyp> K`zan google "rexploit"
<echosyp> or remote-exploit.org
<echosyp> i think
<epimeth> bbl guys...
* epimeth is away: Gone away for now.
<pirox> thanks the script is all i need echosyp
<echosyp> np
<echosyp> script?
<Mena> echosyp, get any thing :)
<echosyp> no
<pirox> ya theres a kubuntu install script
<Mena> echosyp, ok
<echosyp> iv been helping
<pirox> looks like its doing the job
<echosyp> k
<echosyp> good
<epimeth|away> hay! how do I get nickserv to identify a nick as the master... its got it backwards!
<Mena> echosyp, ok see agian if you didnt
<echosyp> what?
<Mena> echosyp, never mind :)
<pgraves> Guys, with virtual desktops, can you make it so that your windows in the panel do not extend to other virtual desktops?
<pgraves> I.E. If I open firefox in Desktop #1, I won't see it in Desktop #2
<Jucato> pgraves: right-click on the panel -> Configure Panel -> Taskbar -> uncheck "Show windows from all desktops"
<Mena> right click on desktop then Configuredesktop
<epimeth|away> msg nickserv help unlink
<Mena> pgraves, Configure Desktop>>>behavior>>>remove the selected for the first option
<adydas__> Berlys not as hard to install as i was under the imp[ression of
<epimeth|away> aha!  the correct nick is master now! muahahaha
<epimeth|away> and now I'm really going away :-)
<pgraves> Thanks!
<epimeth|away> adydas__ ... try it with an nVidia GeForce 2 MX 400
<Mena> Welcome:)
<epimeth|away> then we'll talk :-)
<adydas__> ah, well
<adydas__> it was fine for my 7900GT
<epimeth|away> sure... a new card works! :-p
<xoss> how do set my desktop icons smaller?
<epimeth|away> newish anyway
<pgraves> Thanks Guys!!!
<pgraves> So Far Im loving my new Kubuntu Workstation I setup
<epimeth|away> xoss: system settings->appearance->Icons
<epimeth|away> and now I'm really really going... nobody say anything till I'm gone damnit!
<NeX> Hi there
<pgraves> My job normally involves accessing a web-based software, going through e-mail, coding, managing Windows Servers (Via RDP), Migrating Data/Databases, & handling client phone calls/appearances....
<epimeth|away> btw, mena... mena is registered... just link the two together under mena_ with its password
<pgraves> So I've been tweaking my system to make the perfect setup
<NeX> I'm looking for an installation guide or something to install and configure my Inventel usb wifi node on Kubuntu
<Mena_> epimehlaways, ok
<Mena_> epimehlaways, i am trying :)
<xoss> thnx epimeth|away!
<pgraves> g2g.... Thanks again everyone
<Mena_> epimehlaways, so i must be Mena
<Mena_> epimehlaways, then link to Mena_
<crackhead> question: where can i find a master list of all the kubuntu repositories in the world?
<fiyawerx> hey guys, how can i get a list of partitions not mounted?
<Mena> crackkhead, i dont think you can but you can creat
<Mena> crackkhead,  your owen one
<Mena> crackkhead,  but carfully
<megavolt_> fiyawerx: there is a tool called kwikdisk, i used it some time ago
<prak> is there anyone who's familiar working with sdcc?
<Archon> if i 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' with a totally minimalistic ubuntu installation, will it also give me that nice kubuntu startup screen?
<Mena> fiyawerx, you can know wis you partition editro if you want to use it
<crackhead> mena: where is there at least a substantial list of kubuntu repos in the world?
<cpk1> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<NeX> I'm looking for an installation guide or something to install and configure my Inventel usb wifi node on Kubuntu
<NeX> anyone an idea ?
<prak> !sdcc
<ubotu> sdcc: Small Device C Compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.0-4 (edgy), package size 1108 kB, installed size 2804 kB
<Jucato> crackhead: the only repositories that are officially supported are the ones in sources.list, the one from canoncial, and the one from kubuntu.org
<prak> is there anyone who's familiar working with sdcc?
<crackhead> jucato: are there other "useful" and "popular" repositories, even if they're not supported?
<megavolt_> where does (k)ubuntu put its java VMs ?
<crackhead> jucato: will those repos give me access to all the tens of thousands of programs i read about being such a big attraction to the kubuntu/related distro?
<Mena> crackhead, this lst for all repo but for edgy bonlu if you cant creat you own one bec this my lst and its enable most supportted repo as i guess  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8166/
<Mena> but*
<Mena> juacto, you may also check it
<prak> is there anyone who's familiar working with sdcc?
<Mena> juacto, i mean to see if it was correct
<Mena> jucato,*
<apallo> hello
<Mena> Hello!
<cj_sze> hello
<cj_sze> hello
<cj_sze> hi
<cj_sze> hi Cyco
<Cyco> hello!
<cj_sze> hi Mena
<Mena> Hi
<cj_sze> hi to all
<jarn> How do I swap the left and the right stereo channels?
<mom_> hi and why is this on my system?
* epimeth|away is away: not
* epimeth|away is away: Gone away for now.
* epimeth|away is away: back
<Jucato> crackhead: the official repositories alone hold over 20,000 packages
<Jucato> !away > epimeth|away
* epimeth|away is away: help
* epimeth|away is back.
<prak> is there anyone who's familiar working with sdcc?
<ComputerHermit> lol mom
<Jucato> epimeth: please turn off your public away messages
<prak> in particular, installing sdcc nightly snapshots instead of release versions?
<epimeth> jucato... okay
<Jucato> Mena: looks ok. except for the beryl repos. those are the official ubuntu repos
<epimeth> but why?
<crackhead> what exactly are the beryl repos?
<epimeth> I just screwed up trying to figured out how to be "back"
<epimeth> :-)
<Mena> ok
<apallo> i can't get the sound working on my t60
<epimeth> mom_ what is what?
<Cyco> deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main (BERYL REPO)
<apallo> i already looked on the wiki and it says that the sound should work out of the box
<Mena> crackhead, For Program Called Beryl To make your Desktop on 3D
<Mena> !beryl  | crackhead
<ubotu> crackhead: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Dasnipa> hey is there an easy way to find the console command to run a program you have gotten via the package menu? im sshed in so i dont have access to my K-menu
<Cyco> dasnipa try man -k keyword
<crackhead> does anyone know how to make sure kubuntu is taking full advantage of a dual-core amd?
<Cyco> or type the first letter and hit tab till you get a completion of commands
<Mena> Dasnipa, you can just type the Apps name and it will open up if you mean that
<Dasnipa> Mena, not always true
<Mena> Dasnipa, ok
<Dasnipa> Mena, in this case im looking for the command to run pouetchess
<epimeth> nice! I didn't know man had a directory!  apropos is sweet ^.^
<Mena> Dasnipa, i dont know it :)
* apallo is gonna cry
<Cyco> has anyone setup a test environment with KVM - - > do you know the extensions that your processor must meet in order to have acceptable speed
<Mena> Dasnipa, heheh :)
<kat> anyone know how to su?
* epimeth pats apallo on the back
<epimeth> there there
<Dasnipa> Mena, i found it... it actually uses capitalizations pouetChess
<epimeth> !sodoers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sodoers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<epimeth> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<apallo> my sound isn't working...for no reason that i can fathom
<Mena> Dasnipa, ok
<kat> yeah, i know about sudo. can i su?
<epimeth> always
<Mena> apallo, it worked befor
<apallo> using a different laptop
<Cyco> sudo -i to become root kat
* apallo is on his new lappy
<kat> ty
<epimeth> su = 'switch user' its part of the linux core
<apallo> i just installed edgy and the sound isn't working
<Mena> apallo, check the kmixer
<Mena> alt+f2
<Mena> apallo, and type kmixer
<Mena> not kmixer
<epimeth> damn... learn something every day... I didn't know about sudo -i
<apallo> i think it might be crashed, just a sec
<kat> no sound?
<epimeth> I just sudo passwd as the first thing I do :-)
<kat> do you have onboard sound as well as a sound card?
<apallo> ok, got it up
<Mena> ok
<Mena> apallo, see if it was muted
<apallo> not muted
<apallo> that was the first thing i checked :)
<Mena> apallo, or enable any other option
<Mena> hmm ok
<Mena> apallo, did you chech the help page
<Mena> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<apallo> thanks
<Mena> check*
<kat> apallo: do you have onboard sound as well as a sound card?
* rob-west will brb
<Mena> apallo, ok bec i dont have much inf mybe some one other wil hlep
<apallo> just onboard
<kat> is it seen in alsamixer?
<surgy> true or false...... kubuntu finds its roots in gentoo as well as debian ?
<kat> false
<Cyco> lol
<Cyco> flase
<Cyco> false
<Jucato> what's the prize?
<kat> there is nothing gentoo about ubuntu
<Cyco> rc-config delete cupsd (gentoo) sysv-rc-conf (ubuntu) -->NO
<adydas_> kat: Yes you can if you really want to go SU
<kat> gentoo would be: rc-update del cupd default
<Cyco> haha thnx kat - -previous worked on some sabayon though!
<kat> i dont know how
<echosyp> fix my sound!
<kat> we didnt put it in sabayon
<Mena> jucato , may help you echo
<Mena> heheh :)
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> sorry, not a sound person
<Mena> heheheh
<Mena> heheheh O.o
<echosyp> boo
<kat> whats wrong with your sound?
<Cyco> anyone have the new nvidia 680i boards out with 6600 intel chip?
<echosyp> it doesn't work, but it looks like it should
<kat> does it show in alsa?
<echosyp> yes
<Cyco> echosyp you do?
<apallo> echo, are you on a t60?
<kat> is it muted in alsa (M below the level)
<echosyp> iv reinstalled alsa too
<epimeth> Cyco: new board?  whats that?
<Cyco> motherboard
* epimeth is thinking back long and hard
<epimeth> ohhhhhh
<epimeth> whoa
<echosyp> cyco, no i wasn't talking to you
<epimeth> I haven't seen one of those in 6 years
<epimeth> :-)
<echosyp> sorry
<echosyp> apallo, no im not on a t60
<echosyp> i have an atiixp
<apallo> oh, heh, i am having the same problem...my sound isn't working
<Cyco> http://www.tomshardware.com/2007/02/22/680i_motherboard_comparison_part_2/ picking one up seeing if anyone has any problems since its so new
<Mena> laptops problem whooohaaa
<Mena> O.o
<ComputerHermit> !Players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<CShadowRun> is there a place with a list of all the software that comes free with ubuntu?
<epimeth> Cyco... somehow I get the feeling that it will work, just not fully supported just yet
<ComputerHermit> !Totem
<epimeth> CShadowRun: www.ubuntu.com
<Cyco> thats my guess too
<kat> ComputerHermit: amarok is the only one you need to knwo ;)
<ComputerHermit> ty
<echosyp> i bet amarok is bloated
<epimeth> yes!!!! Adept has been fixed!!! w00t!!!!
<kat> amarok owns all other player
* CShadowRun wanders around the website looking for it
<epimeth> don't get me wrong... aptitude is great... but this is a *desktop* not a *server*... go gui!
<Malay_Linux> Hi
<Mena> Hello!
* apallo likes apt-get
<epimeth> kat: my amarok refuses to populate playlists... the only thing I can listen to is the stupid default message
<infocrash> kat yes it does, i just configured amarok to work with my friend's archos 604
<kat> and it autodetects my ipods
<echosyp> so, anyone know what i could try to get my sound working
<infocrash> yup
<kat> fetched album covers
<kat> etc
<epimeth> apallo: you ever tried to use apt-get to search?  cuz that ones a killer :-)
<kat> and i use a mysql database to manage everything
<kat> which is fast
<Mena> Echosyp, go to the help or post on froums
<epimeth> amarok connects to mysql?
<epimeth> cool
<Mena> forums*
* epimeth wants his amarok to work
<jarn> How do I swap the left and the right stereo channels?
<echosyp> omg
<echosyp> nvm
<echosyp> i got it
<echosyp> wtf
<echosyp> oops
<Mena> !orums | Echosyp
<echosyp> sorry
<kat> unmute it?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about orums - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<infocrash> epimeth are your songs on a windows partitions?
<echosyp> kat... yeah
<echosyp> :(
<echosyp> heh
<kat> i told you earlier
<kat> heh
<echosyp> i tried
<epimeth> you're kidding, right? amarok can't open songs on ntfs partitions?
<echosyp> i had to use alsamixer
<kat> sure it can
<kat> thats what i told you, echosyp
<Mena> Laptops Sound problem Solved O.o
<Mena> heheh
<echosyp> i didn't realize it was still muted when i turned it up
<epimeth> #2 on todays "forgot to plug it in" category
<echosyp> haha
<echosyp> yeah
<infocrash> i think i amaroc had an issue with smb, but ubuntu by default sets windows partitons to root vieable only
<epimeth> infocrash: its not smb... its mounted
<epimeth> its on a local machine
<echosyp> speaking of
<kat> plus read only is fine to play music
<echosyp> how can i set a partition to mount not as read only
<echosyp> i want ot be able to write to my windows partitoin
<infocrash> epimethon: a windows partiton?
<epimeth> ntfs, yes
<echosyp> yeah
<echosyp> heh
<echosyp> i use windows for skool
<echosyp> and i still can't spell
<epimeth> and whats with adding "on" to my name? :-p
<infocrash> can you go into the partition as a regular user?
<epimeth> infocrash: yup
<Mena> if you like reading go here
<kat> what is the apt-get command to update system?
<Mena> !permisions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about permisions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<epimeth> apt-get dist-upgrade
<epimeth> and then apt-get upgrade
<kat> ty
<infocrash> does amarok give you any type of errors?
<epimeth> but first you run an apt-get update to update your sources
<kat> i have been a gentoo'r for years. my first time really playing with a debian system
<epimeth> infocrash: nope... it just freezes up
<epimeth> kat: what made you switch?
<epimeth> infocrash: actually... freezes up isn't the right word.  I can still use it... it just doesn't load anything to the playlist
<echosyp> yes
<echosyp> but i can't write to it
<echosyp> or are oyu not talking to me
* echosyp shuts up
<kat> root@kat-desktop:~# apt-get upgrade
<kat> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<kat> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<kat> err
<kat> sry didnt knoqw it would paste that much
<kat> i'm not switching
<epimeth> gets stuck at Populating Playlst ("100%" )
<kat> i am setting up kubuntu for my wife, Kat
<kat> epimeth: add 10 albums at a time. it is a problem qith sqlite
<kat> *with
<echosyp> so, how do i change the permissions mounted file systems so that i can write to them
<echosyp> wow
<echosyp> lag is bad
<epimeth> kat: one song... and I don't appreciate your sarcasm, buddy!
<epimeth> you wanna take it outside?
<kat> ?
<kat> 10 albums at a time is reasonable
<epimeth> yes... but I'm trying only one
<kat> echosyp: i dont know how ubuntu deals with ntfs, but i use ntfs-fuse
<kat> i dunno if it is in the ubuntu kernel
<kat> you guys may use ntfs-3g
<epimeth> kat: is adept open?  do you have aptitude open in a different console?
<infocrash> epimeth try opening amarok from a terminal and then try to pupulate the playlist
<kat> epimeth: no
<Mena> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<infocrash> epimeth see if it gives you any error messges
<epimeth> kat: try restarting your machine... much easier than trying to find all the locks
<kat> i got it
<kat> it was running in background for some reason
<epimeth> amarok uses ruby?  niiiice
<kat> ps aux | grep apt
<kat> that found it
<kat> oh, i am fully upgraded
<kat> sweetness
<Mena> ont to maek your screen saver as amarok when playing somthing go here or for Fsamarok www.kde-look.org :P
<Mena> heheh
<epimeth> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 167
<epimeth>   Major opcode:  144
<epimeth>   Minor opcode:  3
<epimeth>   Resource id:  0x0
<epimeth> Failed to open device
<epimeth> this appears 4 times
<kat> thats fine
<epimeth> I don't doubt that :-)
<kat> that isnt a bad error
<ComputerHermit> yes kat because this is what I have
<kat> hold on a sec, i am going back over to my computer.
<ComputerHermit> heheh more then 4 time I got majior sound issues
<epimeth> but did that prevent amarok from loading a song?
<jarn> How do I swap the left and the right stereo channels?
<ComputerHermit> canyou upgrade with apt-get upgrade?
<epimeth> cuz xmms works fine
<infocrash> epimeth sorry i meant run amarokapp
<epimeth> right
<infocrash> that will dump errors onto your terminal
<automan> back
<automan> <--- kat
<automan> well\
<bonbonthejon> what is the irc command to set you back from away
<|PrinCo|> #projectoX la nueva sala en espaol para ayuda sobre temas relacionados con windows y linux ;) todo los temas/probemas sera solucionados
<epimeth> amarok is stuck now... kill didn't kill it!!!
<infocrash> x it
<master_> hello
<Mena> Hello!
<Mena> :O.o
<epimeth> there... killed the wrong process
<bonbonthejon> hi
<epimeth> :-)
<master_> okay, looks like its working
<master_> just installed kubuntu
<master_> first time linux user
<epimeth> bonbonthejon: /back
<ComputerHermit> apt-get upgrade dident dump error's in my Term
<ibert> hi! I miss the menu in konqueror suddenly. How can I get it back?
<bonbonthejon> epimeth: thanks, i thought it was doing /away with no message
<master_> i saw the cool 3d desktop on the Mandiva site, how can i do that in KDE for Kubuntu?
<bonbonthejon> ibert: try control-m
<epimeth> bonbonthejon: thats to set you as "away" with no message :-)
<Mena> Master_, you can use Beryl
<Mena> !betyl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about betyl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ibert> bonbonthejon: thanx! thats it!
<epimeth> tho I made the same mistake not half an hour ago...
<Mena> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<apallo> grrr, still no sound
<apallo> heh
<master_> cool, i'll go there now
<Mena> Master_, ok
<epimeth> infocrash: so far no errors
<epimeth> besides the one I showed you
<epimeth> I'll try populating the playlist now
<infocrash> k
<master_> so far this kicks windows a$$
<master_> :)
<epimeth> this time I got a popup saying "No MP3 support" but I can't click on "yes" to install mp3 support...
<epimeth> and tehre are no errors in my console
<epimeth> it totally froze up... I killed it
<bonbonthejon> epimeth: that x error you had is common, dont worry about that
<epimeth> bonbon: what x error?
<epimeth> infocrash: should I install the amarok-engines package?
<apallo> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bonbonthejon> epimeth: the x erro: baddevice
<epimeth> ahh
<epimeth> yea
<epimeth> I know
<epimeth> I was just letting infocrash know what the output I was getting was
<ComputerHermit> what is the most supported sound card for this
<infocrash> well did you install that script to enable mp3 support?
<epimeth> infocrash which script?
<epimeth> xmms plays my mp3s
<infocrash> on kubuntu amarok prompts you with a script to install mp3 support
<epimeth> when?
<epimeth> where?
<epimeth> SHOW ME!!!!!!
<megavolt_> when i rightclick on my desktop -> configure -> behavior -> device icons   i uncheck "show device icons" but still the icons for usb drives / CDs pop up as soon as i connect them / insert them - why ?
<infocrash> hold, it did forme when i first tried to play an mp3
<apallo> it seems that kubuntu doesn't support my audio chipset
<megavolt_> checking "sho device icons" and manually unchecking the one for e.g. empty dvd doesnt change anything, the device icon for empty dvd still is on the desktop if i insert an empty dvd
<stdin> feature of kubuntu edgy+
<chad> is there a simple wireless manager I can add to my panel or desktop?
<epimeth> chad: KNetworkManager
<apallo> knetworkmanager
<chad> do I just install that from synaptic?
<epimeth> infocrash: I told you... it popped up but I couldn't click on it
<bonbonthejon> chad: there are a few ways to install it
<stdin> !knetworkmanager
<ubotu> knetworkmanager: User friendly KDE frontend for NetworkManager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 213 kB, installed size 1448 kB
<apallo> chad: sudo apt-get install knetworkmanager
<chad> ah okay...just do that from a terminal?
<ComputerHermit> hehe
<dariodelapuente> hello people
<dariodelapuente> :P
<bonbonthejon> hi
<infocrash> epimeth did you tryed hitting the space bar? to press it?
<infocrash> also did you installed the xine engine?
<crackhead> question: what are the best codec packages to dl/install for being able to play all the non-included/possibly proprietary formats?
<epimeth> I tried to click, it didn't click, I switched back to Konversation to let you know this, when I tried to switch back, the windows were totally white (as in frozen)
<chad> thanks apallo!
<dariodelapuente> hey howto install ati propietary drivers in kubuntu feisty???
<bonbonthejon> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stdin> crackhead: probably w32codecs and libxine-extracodecs is all you'll need
<infocrash> epimeth can you just copy one mp3 to your home directory and point amarok to it so it will give you the prompt? and allow you ro run the script?
<crackhead> stdin: are those the package names? i cant find w32codecs
<stdin> dariodelapuente: Feisty question on #ubuntu+1 , but you should just be able to follow the Edgy guide
<epimeth> hmmm...why isn't ntfs-configuration-tool not working?
<stdin> crackhead: this is how you install it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs
<TomSwift> hello?
<bonbonthejon> hi
<dariodelapuente> ok thanks for your info
<TomSwift> anyone know about problems with ipv6 and ubuntu?
<bonbonthejon> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<TomSwift> or about:blank in firefox?
<epimeth> TomSwift: none afaik
<nonuda_> !aptget
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptget - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<bonbonthejon> !ipv6 | TomSwift
<ubotu> TomSwift: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<epimeth> great... now amarok doesn't even run anymore
<nonuda_> thanks
<bonbonthejon> epimeth: open adept and try to reinstall it
<bonbonthejon> epimeth: see if that fixes it
<infocrash> epimeth see if its in running int the background
<infocrash> use ps -ef |grep amarok
<bonbonthejon> infocrash: i was just going to say that
<crackhead> question: how does one ensure kubuntu is taking maximum advantage of a dual core amd chip?
<fyrmedic> What kernel module should I install to get my wireless network adapter working?
<stdin> crackhead: have the -generic kernel ?
<crackhead> fyrmedic, the kernel module may not make a big difference. a lot aren't supported. you'll probably have to use ndiswrapper or acx or other workarounds. read up on 'em.
<crackhead> stdin: yeah, generic.
<epimeth> kio_file [kdeinit]  file /tmp/ksocket-leroy/klauncherYIbPnb.slave-socket /tmp/ksocket-leroy/amarokxzlhrc.slave-socket
<epimeth> does this mean anything to you guys?
<stdin> crackhead: then it is
<crackhead> then it is what?
<fyrmedic> crackhead; thanx. I just bought a notebook and am about to do an install. Was hoping it would be easy.
<stdin> crackhead: [02:56]  <crackhead> question: how does one ensure kubuntu is taking maximum advantage of a dual core amd chip?
<stdin> crackhead: with the -generic kernel, it is
<apallo> i have done everything on those sites, and still my sound isn't working
<crackhead> oh.. gotcha..
<crackhead> question: what's the best way to run windows apps on the kubuntu platform?
<Hirvinen> !wine | crackhead
<ubotu> crackhead: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<epimeth> brb folks
<bonbonthejon> fyrmedic: it depends on the wireless chipset
<bonbonthejon> crackhead: either wine, or vmware
<apallo> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<stdin> crackhead: you can also use a virtual machine, like VMware, Qemu, or VirtualBox
<fyrmedic> bonbonthejon;  I am still trying to figure that one out. Does GemTek sound familiar? I know that in stupid Vista it uses a Broadcom driver.
<bonbonthejon> fyrmedic: broadcom is the chipset, you can use ndiswrapper
<apallo> i think i am going to go back to windows
<apallo> bye all
<ComputerHermit> noooooooo
<Hirvinen> crackhead: In case your application doesn't work with Wine, then there's commercial Crossover Office and Cedega, which use partially the same code base, the latter being almost completely gaming-oriented. If even those don't work, then there are solutions for running a full-blown Windows installation under a virtual machine such as free Xen or proprietary(though beer-free) VMWare.
<ComputerHermit> i use virtualbox it works fine for me
<fyrmedic> bonbonthejon; SWEET!!!!!!!!  Do you know if that is on the Edgy install?
<Hirvinen> For full virtualization solutions, there are a lot of alternatives. See Wikipedia for feature comparisons between them.
<bonbonthejon> !ndiswrapper | fyrmedic
<ubotu> fyrmedic: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bonbonthejon> fyrmedic: there is also a bcm43xx or something, I never used it though
<fyrmedic> bonbonthejon: Thanks for your help and time.
<epimeth> arg
<epimeth> that popup isn't appearing anymore
<epimeth> is there a manual way to get mp3 support in amarok
<epimeth> ?
<Hirvinen> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<epimeth> Hirvinen... that *really* wasn't the question
<Hirvinen> epimeth: Umm, what exactly do you mean by a manual way?
<crackhead> hirvinen: what do you recommend for running programs like ms office, quickbooks, etc.?
<bonbonthejon> epimeth: what engine are you using
<crackhead> (of the various options you outlined)
<bonbonthejon> crackhead: use open office instead of ms office, there are other programs for quickbooks
<stdin> epimeth: amarok uses the xine engine, and mp3 support is in libxine-extracodecs
<crackhead> are they better?
<crackhead> i keep opening ms word docs with openoffice, and the formatting is all messed up.. it didnt display the formatting or page setups properly..
<bonbonthejon> crackhead: openoffice is great, the options for quickbooks are not as advanced
<Hirvinen> crackhead: I recommend OpenOffice.org 2 and GNUCash.
<epimeth> amarok-xine is installed
<bonbonthejon> epimeth: what about libxine-extracodecs
<epimeth> should I nope
<epimeth> should I install?
<bonbonthejon> epimeth: thats what allows mp3 play back
<crackhead> hirvinen: why does openoffice 2 (which im running now) not display the formatting and page setup correctly for ms word-created docs?
<epimeth> cool
<epimeth> crackhead: wine
<Hirvinen> crackhead: But if you *must* use MS Office or other office / utility type programs, then Wine, and failing that, Crossover Office, and failing that, a full virtual machine.
<bonbonthejon> crackhead: word does weird formatting, openoffie uses XML which is more flexible and forward-compatible
<epimeth> problem is, xover aint free :-)
<crackhead> hirvinen: which would you recommend for the few tasks I listed? will wine be sufficient, do you think?
<muru>   I need help...   why do grub menu.lst shows 2 kernels - 1 for vmlinuz-2.6.15-28-386  and the other for vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-386
<crackhead> bonbonthejon: is there any module or program to translate all old .doc programs into the newest xml form?
<crackhead> .doc documents i mean
<jarn> How do I swap the left and the right stereo channels?
<SolidSource> mplayer plugin not working in swiftfox (firefox 32bit) 2.0.2 in AMD64, have reinstalled plugin and even manually installed. about:plugins doesn't show mplayer, yet all files are where they are supposed to be. anyone know?
<Hirvinen> crackhead: Because MS Office's formats are proprietary, trying to get full compatibility in OOo or anything else is guesswork, and the compatibility is not perfect(yet.)
<epimeth> jarn: you put the left speaker on the right and the right speaker on the left :-)
<epimeth> short of that, I don't have a clue
<jarn> epimeth: Thanks. :P
<stdin> muru: because you have 2 kernels installed
<Hirvinen> crackhead: Unless you use some very fancy Excel scripts, you should be able to get them to work with Open Office at least with a bit of work.
<muru> ... do i need the old version kernel??.. which is more stable??
<BluesKaj> SolidSource, does mplayer sow in FF?
<Hirvinen> crackhead: I haven't used GnuCash or Quickbook but I've heard that the former is something of a clone of the latter.
<SolidSource> BluesKaj: ...said no
<stdin> muru: you don't *need* it, but it won't do any harm having it
<bonbonthejon> crackhead: i have kmymoney, its pretty good
<epimeth> any quicken clones?
<master_> <--- returnes
<master_> omg, that was so easy
<master_> and it rocks
<crackhead> do you guys know that wine will def. support msoffice and quickbooks, for instance, or should i just skip to a full virtual machine?
<master_> <-- just installed beryl
<muru>  .. can i just comment out those lines in my menu.lst?? or is it better to leave it ..just in case for Plan B booting??
<crackhead> master_: how do you like beryl? does it make a big difference? lots of snazzy features?
<epimeth> crackhead: try it out.  I haven't used wine in years, but I was able to get office working in the past
<stdin> crackhead: depends on the versions, you can ask in #winehq tho
<master_> lots of snazzy features
<master_> thats for sure
<Hirvinen> Sorry, got confused with the names. GnuCash is similar to Quicken, not (necessarily, I don't *know*) to Quickbooks.
<apallo> i figured out my sound problem
<master_> 3d cube to switch desktops
<master_> very impressive
<stdin> muru: you can keep it if you want, or remove the package to get rid of it
<apallo> aparently the sound on the T60's is run through the modem :|
<master_> kicks vista's a$$
<epimeth> oohhhhh kmymoney looks pretty
<epimeth> gonna go with that
<apallo> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<BluesKaj> SolidSource, http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/install.php
<epimeth> I prefer to use nothing starting with "g" :-)
<n8k99> epimeth: and it's functional too!
<stdin> muru: if you want to get rid of it, just search for "linux-image-2.6.15-26-386" in adept, and uninstall it
<epimeth> n8... where the hell did you come from?
<master_> where can i get the widgets like yahoo widgets?
<bonbonthejon> master_: superkaramba
<epimeth> stdin: shouldn't apt-get autoremove delete them as well?
<crackhead> question: what are the best latex packages to install for doing documents, presentations, etc.? anyone have recommendations for installing latex?
<bonbonthejon> epimeth: so im not the only one who prefers k- to g-
<Hirvinen> crackhead: I'd very much recommend moving to OpenOffice and GnuCash formats to avoid vendor dependence.
<stdin> epimeth: 2.6.15-26-386 is dapper, and autoremove isn't in dappers apt
<SolidSource> BluesKaj: already tried manually doing it
<master_> found superkaramba, is it the best one?
<epimeth> stdin: right... didn't know that :-)
<stdin> epimeth: live and learn :P
<crackhead> yeah, i will for newly created documents, but still using older legacy documents, i am already a little vendor dependent until i no longer need those docs..
<bonbonthejon> master_: with superkaramba you can install widgets
<epimeth> every day, mate... every day :-)
<ren_> ih
<bonbonthejon> hi ren_
<epimeth> crackhead: openoffice should read the old docs as well... maybe a bit of formatting will be off, but nothing that will really bother you
<BluesKaj> SolidSource, but it doesn't show up in about:plugins, right ?
<crackhead> epimeth: right, the formatting is off. it's not exact. there are a lot of formatting issues which are troublesome for right now, just using oo all the time.. that's why i was asking, really. :)
<crackhead> what about latex? anyone have recommendations?
<epimeth> amarok working!
<epimeth> buut
<epimeth> weird static sound
<Hoondie> Hey people.. How can I stop ubuntu from looking for a lease on my wireless (eth1) interface at bootup? It's slowing things down a bit
<epimeth> hmmm... static stopped
<epimeth> sweet
<epimeth> amarok works!
<epimeth> cheers guys
<epimeth> I thought feisty was supposed to have something that automatically downloads codecs for you?
<epimeth> maybe the package isn't installed.... anyone know what it is?
<infocrash> dont know, i use automatix2 for edgy
<SolidSource> epimeth: it doesn't automatically install the codecs, you still have to basically click "yes" to install them
<epimeth> right... but what is the package?
<SolidSource> epimeth: also ubuntu-resticted package will take care of most
<bonbonthejon> automatix isnt suggested, it caused problems in the past with people going dapper-->eddgy
<master_> so... found superkaramba
<master_> looks like there's no installer
<master_> i'm new to the linus thing
<master_> looks like i have to make the installer, huh
<master_> compile and all that
<magez> kubuntu rocks \,,/
<bonbonthejon> !superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<master_> yah but to actualy install V
<master_> superkaramba
<bonbonthejon> master_: no, there should be a package in adept, then you have a way to get themes or widgets
<master_> ahh- i'll look in adept, didnt try there
<master_> doh
<bonbonthejon> master_: look in adept first for packages
<master_> adept keeps quitting on me
<master_> thats the second time!
<master_> and if I search for superkaramba nothing comes up
<vontux> is anyone in here having trouble with their "gnomebaker" for burning dvds?
<BluesKaj> SolidSource, kdesu konqueror /usr/lib/firefox/plugins ...check if the mplayer plugin*.so files are there
<SolidSource> they are there
<bonbonthejon> master_: ok, thats weird, try running "sudo apt-get install superkaramba" in konsole
<stdin> master_: it's in the Universe repo
<epimeth> !dhclient
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhclient - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SolidSource> master_: have you uncommented the universe and multiverse backport repos?
<bonbonthejon> epimeth: what are you trying to do
<bonbonthejon> !source-o-matic | master_
<ubotu> master_: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<epimeth> bonbonthejon: just wondering if kubuntu has a howto for the dhcp client
<epimeth> Hoondie was asking
<bonbonthejon> epimeth: not that i know of
<epimeth> but he's gone now
<epimeth> so I'll open the man page instead
<epimeth> :-)
<vontux> so, does anyone know how to get "gnomebaker" to burn dvds?
<bonbonthejon> vontux: try k3b instrad of gnomebaker
<stdin> vontux: why not use k3b ?
<BluesKaj> SolidSource, well that's as much help as I know how to give ...  :(
<lorderunion> Hi. I've got a weird problem where at random times in the day my Kubuntu installation kicks me out of my session and sends me back to login.
<epimeth> actually.. now that I think of it... KNetMan isn't connecting automatically... maybe I have to change my dhclinet.conf?
<vontux> bonbthejon, stdin: I may end up doing so ;however, the help is for a non-internet connected machine of ubuntu w/ gnome on it that I wish to use occassionally to make dvd backups so I don't care if it doesn't have kde and I figured gnome baker is a quicker install
<stdin> vontux: better to ask in #ubuntu then
<vontux> stdin: ok, thx
<bonbonthejon> epimeth: I think you need to take out most of the stuff in dhclient
<master_> okay, figured out how to add the Universe to Adept...pretty cool
<master_> this is NOTHING like Windows.... ;)
<stdin> thank got it's not
<master_> :D
<master_> okay, now where to get the widgets again?
<stdin> http://kde-look.org/
<bonbonthejon> master_: did you install superkaramba, open it, right click on its icon, there should be an option
<SolidSource> BluesKaj: fixed
<SolidSource> BluesKaj: for the most part
<BluesKaj> geezuz ..it takes windows ppl a while to ease themselves off the eyecandy ...
<epimeth> anybody know anything about hebrew font support in the filesystem?
<epimeth> both console and xorg?
<BluesKaj> SolidSource, glad to hear it ...not all sites work with FF in my experience either , but usually konq will if i really need to see it .
<master_> uhhh- yeah, i think it just froze on me
<bonbonthejon> master_: what froze
<razor__> i have a few questions about getting my olympus d-395 camera to work
<master_> i dloaded the glassmonitor
<master_> and when i clicked add to desktop nothing happened
<master_> but the superkaramba themes winodw is unresponsive
<apallo> what was the beryl repo again?
<crackhead> question: what are the best pacakges/apps to use with latex to make creating/editing/compiling files/docs made with it easier?
<SolidSource> BluesKaj: the for most part only meant that its showing in about:plugins ...still isn't playing
<master_> never mind, it's working now
<master_> i had to close the themes window first....
<epimeth> how do I install / change my kde theme?
<razor__> i am currently running Kde 3.5.5
<ants> I was porting an encrypted root initscript from edgy to feisty (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystem), I tripped up on /dev/sda not being available when the script was run
<BluesKaj> SolidSource, could you copy and paste the about:plugins page to : www.pastebin.ca
<inept> this is fskng pitiful. at least it should come with java runtimes available
<ants> I modified it by adding while ! [[ -e /dev/sda ] ] ; do sleep 1; done, which did the trick
<ants> but it seems somehow wrong
<bonbonthejon> epimeth: kde-look.org has stuff
<epimeth> how do I install, not where do I find.. I'm *at* kde-look :-)
<besid> hi
<inept> first time kubuntu user
<bonbonthejon> epimeth: there should be a page of how to
<bonbonthejon> hi besid
<ants> any way, my questions are that is there a better way to wait for the hdd to become available?
<epimeth> nvm.. found it
<ants> and is there a way to prompt for a passphrase from the bootsplash?
<master_> damn, did I mention THIS ROCKS!!?
<master_> goodbye Microsoft
<epimeth> master_ welcome to the wonderful world of GPL
<bonbonthejon> master_: i hope you are not a gamer
<master_> nice to be here
<master_> <-- not a gamer
<epimeth> bonbonthejon: don't disilusion the newbie!
<epimeth> shame on you
* epimeth points to the corneer
<master_> why, no games?
<epimeth> s/corneer/corner
<razor__> inept: same here first time user
<master_> what about WINE?
<inept> a whole bunch of better ways if you expext to have linux work out of the box bon
<BluesKaj> another canuck joins the Linux community...welcome master :0
<JeremiahGriffin> I've got a Kubuntu problem. I'm not sure what topic it would be, but here's the problem: the Gnome theme feature isn't working. Is this KDE-specific or does it has something to do with Kubuntu?
<epimeth> master_: wine allows using windows dlls on a linux system.  unfortunatelly that isn't enough to run directx dlls
<razor__> windows finally pissed me off enough i wanted to get away from being a gateswhore
<master_> i c
<master_> what about VM?
<Jucato> JeremiahGriffin: Kubuntu uses KDE, not GNOME.
<epimeth> so a few years ago someone developed winex, which was a direct-x layer for wine
<JeremiahGriffin> Yes, I know.
<ants> well, some games somewhat work under Wine
<epimeth> its called something else now, I don't remember
<teacher> do you know game irc server
<epimeth> ants: yea... solitaire :-)
<inept> me to razor but this sucks
<Jucato> JeremiahGriffin: so that "GNOME feature thingy" will probably not work. unless you specify what that is exactly
<razor__> heh
<ants> DirectX games
<bonbonthejon> master_: if you want you could run a vm, but it better be a fast computer
<razor__> inept: so far i have help from a friend. making it much easier to convert
<epimeth> winex is named something else now... don't remember what.  but it allows you to play most of the popular games available on the market these days
<JeremiahGriffin> K Menu -> System Settings -> Appearance -> GTK Styles and Fonts -> GTK Styles
<epimeth> unfortunatelly it costs a bit of $
<stdin> Frozen Bubble is the BEST game ever
<epimeth> I think its, what guys? 5 bucks a month?
<master_> AMD 5200+ 64x2, thats about as fast as it gets these days
<epimeth> something like that...
<bonbonthejon> stdin: here, here
<epimeth> master_: so you must be positively flying
<SolidSource> BluesKaj: alright....got it to, just had to create the /usr/bin mplayer link
<stdin> bonbonthejon: you have version 2 yet?
<ants> Wine has seen lots of Direct3D development lately
<inept> bought this CD and had to figure out how to install firefox and java dont even work
<master_> Nvidia x7000 also
<BluesKaj> righton SolidSource :)
<master_> yes, flying along....
<crackhead> question: is there any installed kde theme package with kubuntu, or is that something to dl/install additionally?
<JeremiahGriffin> Btw...I'm using the kubuntu-desktop package with Ubuntu/Gnome. In case that has anything to do with it.
<master_> 2GB Ram, OCZ
<bonbonthejon> stdin: i dont have it installed on the laptop yet, shocking
<stdin> crackhead: themes are east to install, and there is a guide
<razor__> inept: you have to download the java file then work it from there.. apt-get doesn't work for it.
<stdin> bonbonthejon: it's in feisty, but there is a dapper and edgy repo too
<inept> i have sen KDE before but this isant even close
<epimeth> jeremiahGriffin: you are using KDE, not Gnome.
<JeremiahGriffin> Yes, I know.
<stdin> !changethemes | crackhead
<ubotu> crackhead: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<epimeth> thats why gnome themes aren't working
<teacher> stdin: what is difference between KDE and GNOME
<JeremiahGriffin> System Settings has an option for them :-\
<stdin> bonbonthejon: "deb http://mirror.randumb.org/darkmagez/repo edgy-darkmagez games " (replace edgy with dapper for dapper)
<epimeth> teacher: they are two different fronts for x-org.  x-org is responsible for showing you the graphical interface you are using right now
<bonbonthejon> stdin: im in feisty
<stdin> teacher: Gnome is for dumb people :P
<inept> you mean this CD i bought does not even have the JAVA runtimes on it??
<epimeth> KDE and Gnome are two different systems for showing the taskbar, system tray, icons, etc
<stdin> bonbonthejon: ah, then it's just an apt-get away :P
<bonbonthejon> stdin: downloading right now
<razor__> inept: you BOUGHT this??  ubuntu sent me a free copy
<BluesKaj> gnome is preferred by longtime linux users as opposed to KDE which appeals more to former windoze ppl due it's more gatesian appearance :)
<epimeth> frozen bubble?  what's that?
<BluesKaj> but I prefer KDE
<stdin> bonbonthejon: new network support, lan and internet :)
<inept> isant the world od 56k dialup wonderfull!
<teacher> is there only graphic difference?
<n8k99> people prefer what they want/like
<bonbonthejon> teacher: no, there are structural differences
<razor__> inept: ouch i actually downloaded the updated version of Kubuntu.. about 20 minutes
<BluesKaj> mostly, teacher
<teacher> epimeth : is there only graphic difference?
<razor__> dial up is insane
<master_> I'm gonna try www.virtualbox.org
<stdin> epimeth: it a game, this is the website http://www.frozen-bubble.org/ but it's in the repos
<inept> why the hell should i buy a CD if i have to DL stuff
<razor__> inept: why 'buy' ... this is FREE
<bonbonthejon> stdin: awesome, i made an arcade machine, i have FB on it, i should upgrade so i can play against the laptop
<nonuda_> i see one error while trying to install an app using adept manager, how to reinstall it again?
<BluesKaj> graphical/structural , who cares KDE is easier to use
<bonbonthejon> nonuda_: adept has an option to reinstall
<bonbonthejon> BluesKaj: here here
<SolidSource> inept: just download the install disc, thats all you need really
<inept> well my CD wasent free razor
<epimeth> teacher: pretty much.  some of the libraries for displaying the windows are different, but I don't think there remain any big difference between them.  a few years ago you would probably have had problems running gnome apps in kde and vice versa, but lately I haven't had any problems
<stdin> inept: you didn't go to http://shipit.kubuntu.org/ ?
<razor__> inept: that is crazy.. i have 3 cd's ubuntu sent to me FREE.. sorry to hear you got ripped
<bonbonthejon> epimeth: there are differences, but now its possible to have both qt and gtk+ installed
<epimeth> BluesKaj: I disagree, btw... I find that most programmers I know prefer KDE while most designers I know prefer gnome.  nothing to do with the windows lnf
<LL_Hakaisou> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<epimeth> bonbonthejon: of course... I was just giving teacher a very basic explanation
<teacher> i have downloaded firefox, how can I set default web browser
<epimeth> and now you are confusing him with qt and gtk :-)
<bonbonthejon> teacher: so you can run kde and run gnome applications
<BluesKaj> weel epimeth, that what I was told a few yrs back when i started trying linux distros
<stdin> argument ends: KDE rules, Gnome duels
<epimeth> teacher: system settings -> default applications
<stdin> *drules
<BluesKaj> stdin, drools ... :)  ?
<epimeth> BluesKaj:  its really just a matter of taste... we can argue all night and not get any where :-)
<stdin> BluesKaj: it's 4am, give a guy a break :P
<epimeth> stdin: did you hear about the dyslexic agnostic insomniac?
<infocrash> to be fair gnome does run faster than kde
<stdin> infocrash: not true
<infocrash> but that will change after kde version 4.0
<BluesKaj> yup, epimeth ...agreed , if ya like gnome ...well use it
<stdin> epimeth: pore guy :P
* bonbonthejon drools over kde4
<razor__> be careful with nvidia drivers.. my nvidia doesn't mix well with the drivers for Kubuntu
<epimeth> BluesKaj: gnome? ew... I don't even install any gtk apps unless I absolutely have to
<razor__> lots of crashes and hangs.. i'm using the default driver now.. no issues
<inept> got it from !cant tell you. it was on distrowatch.com
<razor__> but i am not able to use dual monitors :( which is very disappointing
<master_> ok, need some help with virtual box
<epimeth> stdin: he stayed up all night
<epimeth> stdin: wondering if there really was a dog
<BluesKaj> razor__, buy an Xbox or PS :)
<master_> it tells me i need libxalan-c, libxerces-c and version 5 of libstdc++
<master_> what are those?
<razor__> i have a PS2.. if that is what you mean
* epimeth joins bonbon in the droolage
<inept> well so much for wireless unless i am on my laptop
<epimeth> inept: whats the problem?
<caleb> epimeth: I just use what works. Personally, I prefer KDE, and I've been using it since I ran SuSE 9.1, way back then. However, I've also got an old machine that is an absolute dog under Kubuntu, yet runs XFCE great.
<infocrash> i was there when kde and gnome started, i liked gnome better cause the were all up for options and kde was for the new user, some time after version 1.4 gnome thy started restricting people on what features to configure
<aric> what is a good firewall I can use ?
<BluesKaj> geezers like like me begin to drool at this hr .... sacktime for me ...nite all , take care
<stdin> !firewall | aric
<ubotu> aric: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<inept> ubuntu or kubuntu has a long ways to go befor its rady
<nonuda_> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<epimeth> caleb: makes sence... xfce is much much sleeker than kde
<epimeth> inept: ready for what?
<razor__> now that i have my LCD working fine with Kubuntu i'm more than happy.. and i thought itis past the ready stage?
<caleb> inept: I've been running Kubuntu/Ubuntu since I switched my PowerBook G3 from OS X to Kubuntu Breezy, and I think it's pretty ready for the desktop.
<razor__> person learning to use it has to be ready ;)
<epimeth> !ndiswrapper > inept
<epimeth> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<razor__> i'm in KDE 3.5.5 is there a much needed reason to update to 3.5.6?
<coreymon77> inept: do not use ndiswrapper unless you absolutely have to though
<stdin> razor__: you don't "need" to, just depends if you *want* to
<epimeth> coreymon77: seems to me like he does :-)
<razor__> any new features?
<coreymon77> epimeth: are you sure about that?
<razor__> i'm a extreme n00b with Kubuntu..
<razor__> but i'm learning fast..
<coreymon77> epimeth: because ndiswrapper is not recomended unless absolutely 100% necessary
<stdin> razor__: look at the changelog http://www.kde.org/announcements/changelogs/changelog3_5_5to3_5_6.php
<caleb> razor__: 3.5.6 is a little faster, in my experience, under Edgy. There really aren't any new features. However, I'm running Feisty on my primary machine, so I really can't speak from experience, since I'm comparing my Core Duo notebook to my aging Duron-based desktop.
<epimeth> coreymon77: no... but it certainly saved my ass...
<razor__> life calls.. don't go anywhere people.. i have questions about getting my camera to work with  digiKam
<coreymon77> epimeth: same with me, there was a time when i had to use it myself
<caleb> epimeth: What chipset?
<razor__> caleb: thanks stdin: thanks
<coreymon77> epimeth: but gorammit am i happy that i dont have to anymore
<inept> 1. cant su to root. 2 no java runtime from purchased CD. 3 sucks for wireless and Kububtu doesent even have basic wireless support
<epimeth> ummm... shit... don't remember.  its a linksys wpm54g
<KaoticEvil> anyone have a minute to help me out?
<coreymon77> epimethmy wireless card cucked on me
<calcmandan> Can anyone recommend a good package that will create iso's from music cd's? I'm looking to back up my current collection.
<KaoticEvil> calcmandan: why not convert them to OGG or MP3?
<epimeth> coreymon77: I needed ndis for dapper... edgy and feisty worked out of box
<coreymon77> epimeth: so when i got a new one, i purposfuly searched for one with an atheros chipset
<razor__> inept: sudo bash
<KaoticEvil> would be a lot smaller to store
<calcmandan> i already do have them all in ogg.
<calcmandan> but would like to have an image backed up.
<Kaajavi> hi
<KaoticEvil> ah... k3b should be able to do that
<LL_Hakaisou> wow
<coreymon77> epimeth: i dont know about yours though, i thought  linksys wireless cards used ralink chipsets
<calcmandan> ikaoticevil: i already tried that
<coreymon77> and those dont need ndis
<LL_Hakaisou> what took me several hours yesterday just took me ten minutes
<bonbonthejon> inept: you have to set a root password to su
<stdin> calcmandan: K3B should to it, or dd
<caleb> inept: My brand-new Toshiba Satellite A105-S4002 has perfect wireless support under Dapper, Edgy and Feisty. And so does my stepdad's Thinkpad and my grandpa's Satellite, as well.
<LL_Hakaisou> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<caleb> Intel ipw3945 chipset on mine, though.
<epimeth> coreymon: I ended up downloading the windows drivers and loading them through ndis... worked immediately
<calcmandan> stdin: i usually use k3b to rip. but it only gives encoder types to choose from, but no image. i tried to do an image and it produced a load of wav files.
<bonbonthejon> calcmandan: there is a package called mkiso or something
<stdin> calcmandan: use the Copy CD feature, then choose to only make a image
<caleb> inept: su is, to me, insecure compared to sudo, but that is just my paranoia speaking. Do as little as root as possible...
<teacher__> stdin: i want to install firefox
<KaoticEvil> calcmandan: did you try a clone copy with only Create Image selected?
<orient2000> k9copy for iso
<bonbonthejon> caleb: i agree
<bonbonthejon> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<bonbonthejon> !su
<caleb> teacher__: sudo aptitude install firefox, or open Adept and install the firefox package from there.
<Kaajavi> Aid with Ismod. I do not speak English
<crackhead> anyone know why, in the kde menu editor, i see a submenu topic, such as "games", and then when i click the k-menu on the panel, and i see all the other submenus, i dont see the games submenu displayed?
<epimeth> ummm... remind me how to install themes again?
<stdin> teacher__: install it with Adept, or Add/Remove Programs
<inept> geeeeeee razor i hae done set the name in konsole for the unix name change so i can login as root finaly. ubuntu doesent want you to even let you su
<calcmandan> orient2000: i thought k9copy was a dvd ripper.
<coreymon77> Kaajavi: what language do you speak
<bonbonthejon> crackhead: you must not have any games installed
<Kaajavi> espaol
<coreymon77> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<crackhead> bonbonthejon: good call ha :)
<epimeth> crackhead: cuz you don't have any games installed
<coreymon77> Kaajavi: go there
<razor__> inept: man you are crazy for paying for it.. no wonder you're having a bad experience
<KaoticEvil> anyone know how i can get KDM to start on boot?
<SolidSource> crackhead: menu editor will show all the base menus, you have to have something in that submenu for it to actually show
<KaoticEvil> after i installed the binary nvidia drivers, it no longer starts. i have to login at a TTY and startx manually
<Kaajavi> I did not find answer
<orient2000> k9copy is for backup
<epimeth> Kaajavi: me hablo un poco
<bonbonthejon> KaoticEvil: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm"
<Kaajavi> podes ir a privado?
<epimeth> *yo hablo un poco :-)
<Kaajavi> :d
<calcmandan> orient2000: i just tried k9copy and it won't read my music cd.
<caleb> KaoticEvil: I had this issue with the NVidia binaries on my desktop machine. It's something to do with the xorg.conf.md5sum being missing when the NVidia drivers are installed.
<inept> lets se1 KUBUNTU NEEDS TO LET YOU LOGIN WITH YOUR ROOT PASSWORD AS ROOT AND IT NEEDS A SU FILE BROWSER
<calcmandan> orient2000: i use that software all the time to rip my dvd's.
<inept> dam caps lock is in the wrong plse
<crackhead> solidsource: yeah, so i discovered. the submenus looked as if they were themselves games.. ha. i didnt realize.
<razor__> i use k3b for dvd copies and such
<inept> place
<coreymon77> Kaajavi: if you are in this channel, please speak english
<caleb> inept: Which is a security hole. However, if one really wants to do so, you can set a root password if you wish.
<Kaajavi> ok
<bonbonthejon> inept: to set root password "sudo passwd root", but its not advised
<crackhead> bonbonthejon: why is setting a root password not advised?
<KaoticEvil> bonbonthejon: all that does is drop me to a blank screen...
<Kaajavi> excuses, I am going to speak slowly
<orient2000> I do not see any rip option in k9copy. It is starange. You mean you use it to rip DVD into avi or something?
<bonbonthejon> crackhead: usually root is not enabled, you have to use your user password
<KaoticEvil> bonbonthejon: is that because im already in K?
<stdin> inept: what's wrong with "sudo -i" for logging in as root, and "kdesu konqueror" for a file manager ?
<crackhead> why have root if it's not enabled?
<bonbonthejon> KaoticEvil: it should ask you if you want to use kdm or, if installed, gdm
<coreymon77> crackhead: because you can always get to it in an instant
<KaoticEvil> it didnt
<crackhead> i enabled mine and set the pwd. i thought it was necessary for the superuser use, but then i found out about sudo
<inept> aleb! YOU ALLW ME PHYSICAL ACCESS TO YOUR PUTER AND I WILL CRACK IT! FORGET THE SO CALLED SECURITY bs AND TELL ME WHY I  CANT LOGIN TO kONSOLE AS ROOT :)
<SolidSource> orient2000: it doesn't actually say "rip", what k9copy does is allow you to rip it into an ISO and I think its divX
<coreymon77> crackhead: and whats the point of remembering 2 pwrods
<KaoticEvil> it just said "Reloading K Display Manager configuration"
<stdin> inept: told ya how to login as root
<LL_Hakaisou> there is way too much yelling in this thread
<crackhead> yeah, so i figured.. i dont really know.. haha.. just thought it was a necessary *nix thing
<coreymon77> inept: NEVER LOG IN AS ROOT
<coreymon77> inept: USE SUDO
<orient2000> Divx in not an iso
<teacher__> http://www.oops.mn/
<coreymon77> crackhead: it is
<coreymon77> crackhead: *buntu users are just lazy
<epimeth> CAN WE PLEASE STOP SHOUTING
<coreymon77> :P
<SolidSource> orient2000: ok, no DivX option, but allows to rip to ISO which you can extract the movie from, or play directly from the ISO
<teacher__> turk insan var mi?
<KaoticEvil> calcmandan: have you tried using K3b with the options Clone Copy and Only Create Image selected?
<inept> i know how to lpgin as root! i allso know how to that at boot
<coreymon77> !tu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<razor__> k3b is my choice
<epimeth> inept: root login is sudo -i, or you can sudo passwd and then su - with the new password
<calcmandan> KaoticEvil: yes, it creates two files: .img and .toc
<inept> so forget the scurity BS
<crackhead> coremon77: so, should i enable or disable the root? is there really a difference except for remembering two pwords, if im using sudo?
<KaoticEvil> thats your ISO file
<orient2000> Rip means compression I thought.
<KaoticEvil> calcmandan: k3b can burn those back to a CD-R
<coreymon77> crackhead: use sudo
<SolidSource> orient2000: but to get it to rip just click either click "copy"
<epimeth> crackhead: there is never a reason to log in as root
<KaoticEvil> orient2000: no, to rip something means to copy it
<coreymon77> crackhead: enabling root is jsut asking for trouble
<KaoticEvil> compressing is just that...
<calcmandan> KaoticEvil: yeah, i was hoping to make iso files though.
<coreymon77> crackhead: sudo can do anything you would need
<inept> i knew that a long time ago eph
<calcmandan> with k3b
<calcmandan> k3b is my choice.
<epimeth> crackhead: i use it only because typing sudo a million times annoys me
<coreymon77> epimeth: sudo -s
<inept> i want a linux distro for the new user
<KaoticEvil> calcmandan: whats the difference between an ISO and an IMG/TOC?
<Morbo> sudo has become second nature to me
<stdin> epimeth: and sudo -i or sudo -s is too hard ? :P
<epimeth> stdin: you misunderstood
<calcmandan> KaoticEvil: iso's stand alone, img files go along with .toc files.
<epimeth> stdin: i su - from a konsole
<epimeth> :-)
<coreymon77> epimeth: wow, talk about lazy
<KaoticEvil> calcmandan: i know that.. but they serve the same purpose
<Morbo> to the point where if I'm fixing somebody's Windows box, I type sudo
<inept> sudo psswd id so hard??
<stdin> epimeth: I sudo -i from a konsole, but hay, whatever :-)
<calcmandan> it is my preference.
<KaoticEvil> lol Morbo
<bonbonthejon> Morbo: do you do ls also in dos
<Kaajavi> My kubuntu does not recognize the commando ismod, why?
* KaoticEvil shrugs
<coreymon77> epimeth: sudo -s is too hard?
<stdin> Kaajavi: use modprobe
* epimeth 's head expolodes
<coreymon77> yay!
<SolidSource> orient2000: if you click "create MPEG4" you can rip DVD to AVI
<KaoticEvil> calcmandan: i would recommend searching the packages available to you in adept then
<epimeth> so what was that package for installing kde skins?
<calcmandan> KaoticEvil: yeah, i came for a good recommendation on preferred software to do the trick.
<inept> eepim mine does to sometimes. try debian
<calcmandan> KaoticEvil: and i got some so i'll try them out.
<KaoticEvil> calcmandan: have you tried makeisofs ?
<coreymon77> epimeth: www.kdelook.org
<Kaajavi> thank
<caleb> epimeth: I think it's enabled by default, in the old Control Center... do an Alt-F2 and type kcontrol
<stdin> epimeth: www.kde-look.org
<KaoticEvil> "mkisofs - Creates ISO-9660 CD-ROM filesystem images"
<coreymon77> stdin: w/e, wouldnt it jsut autoforward?
<Morbo> bonbonthejon- yeah
<inept> kde rocks
<coreymon77> inept: i agree
<stdin> coreymon77: yeah, but I'm being pedantic today :)
<coreymon77> stdin: no s**t
<KaoticEvil> calcmandan: its a command line tool, but you should be able to write a bash script, if you have a large collection...
<stdin> :P
<epimeth> caleb: any reason its not in the new cpanel?
<inept> kubuntu has a long ways to go to be a KDE desktop
<coreymon77> epimeth: because they wanted to be annoying
<coreymon77> inept: its getting there though
<razor__> is there an apt-get for KDE 3.5.6?
<coreymon77> inept: defenitely getting there
<SolidSource> epimeth: don't think the kubuntu team thinks kdm/splash changing is a good idea
<coreymon77> razor__: yes
<razor__> thanks
<coreymon77> razor__: go look on the kubuntu website
<inept> they dont even enable kmenu  in the distro
<coreymon77> razor__: you will find out all about it
<razor__> ok.. i'm looking now: thanks
<stdin> razor__: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php
<Kaajavi> jjaja
<stdin> razor__: save you some time there :P
<caleb> inept: Then what is that square button in the bottom left corner of my screen when I boot from the LiveCD and do a clean install?
<Kaajavi> it was Lsmod nonIsmod!!!!!
<epimeth> SolidSource: is that really all it is? damn
<coreymon77> stdin: yeesh, he could just fin it him/her self you know
<Kaajavi> thank you
<coreymon77> stdin: you are really being anal today arent you
<stdin> coreymon77: I already had the page open
<SolidSource> epimeth: well it can cause problems...though rare
<coreymon77> stdin: sure...
<Kaajavi> 
<Kaajavi> I am a ignorante
<epimeth> I was hoping for cool icons and stuff... oh well
<coreymon77> Kaajavi: not really, its either you are ignorant or you are an ignoramus
<epimeth> hay... anyone know how to get hebrew fonts working for the filesystem?
<SolidSource> epimeth: you can, just use kcontrol instead
<epimeth> console and gui
<orient2000> SolidSource: I do not see "create MPEG4" in k9copy
<SolidSource> orient2000: its up top, just run your mouse over the icons up there
<orient2000> Are you talking about K3b?
<razor__> it states i need some library requirements.. how am i sure if i have them?
<bonbonthejon> razor__: are you using adept to install?
<razor__> i started with kde 3.5.5 on kubuntu 6.11? is that a given
<razor__> yes
<razor__> wait.. i was going to use apt-get
<SolidSource> orient2000: no k9copy, just used it a little bit ago, the icon says "mpeg4" on it
<SolidSource> orient2000: its right next to the "dvd" (copy) button
<razor__> apt-get will get more libraries if needed or just pick from the source.list i have now?
<SolidSource> razor__: apt-get/adept/aptitude will only get things from the repos in the sources.list
<sparr> i want to 'render' a pdf to an image at a certain DPI...  how?
<razor__> but if i don't have one of the repos it needs? am i just out of luck or i need to make sure i have them?
<bonbonthejon> razor__: try to install, if you dont have something apt will complain
<SolidSource> razor__: you update your repo list, or obtain the dependencies manually
<LL_Hakaisou> quick
<razor__> ok.
<razor__> thanks.
<LL_Hakaisou> what is the shell command to run as root?
<LL_Hakaisou> if there is one
<stdin> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<razor__> sudo bash
<stdin> sudo -i for root shell
<secretary> hi
<bonbonthejon> hi secretary
<Jucato> !kde | stdin
<ubotu> stdin: KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<SolidSource> razor__: but if you use the sources-o-matic, you will have most of all the repos you need !source-o-matic
<LL_Hakaisou> crud...
<stdin> Jucato: fine :P
<suarka> helo
<bonbonthejon> hi suarka
<SolidSource> !source-o-matic > razor_
<Jucato> stdin: I didn't want to include a direct link to the announcement because it should also cater to Dapper :)
<LL_Hakaisou> how would i give myself permission to access a folder that is root only?
<stdin> Jucato: yeah, I see what you mean
<stdin> LL_Hakaisou: "sudo -i" will give you a root shell, then you can access anything
<LL_Hakaisou> inside the GUI?
<Jucato> LL_Hakaisou: kdesu konqueror
<epimeth> LL_Hakaisou: in the gui you alt+f2 then "kdesu *appname*"
<stdin> LL_Hakaisou: ahh, no, you have to start the app as root, with kdesu
<LL_Hakaisou> ooooh
<LL_Hakaisou> ok then, i completely forgot about that
<epimeth> kdesu = sudo for the gui
* Jucato wonders why they just didn't name it ksudo for better mnemonics...
<SolidSource> Jucato: that would be too simple
<stdin> well, you know who to ask
<Jucato> er... that's the point...
<SolidSource> I know thats the point...but they want to have some fun
<Jucato> :P
<razor__> i am SO lucky to have a friend who is a linux nerd
<crackhead> question: how does one know which and where are the proper nvidia drivers to get for his videocard/mobo?
<epimeth> if the ntfs configuration tool doesn't work, how do I install write support for ntfs drives manually?
<razor__> be careful with the nVidia drivers.. i had bad issues with it
<epimeth> crackhead: nvidia.com
<razor__> constant lcok ups
<epimeth> Jucato: cuz kdesu sounds better
<crackhead> razor_ which driver did you use, and what turned out to be the fix?
<razor__> s/oc/co
<stdin> !ntfs-3g | epimeth
<ubotu> epimeth: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Jucato> :P
<SolidSource> crackhead: well nvidia is nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-legacy....you just need to know what video card you have
<epimeth> stdin: and feisty?
<crackhead> i think it's geforce 6150.. pretty new..
<stdin> epimeth: should be no different
<razor__> the glx but i didn't get a fix i had to reinstall
<SolidSource> !nvidia > crackhead
<SolidSource> crackhead: then the nvidia-glx package
<razor__> i'm now NOT using an nVidia driver.. the generic
<razor__> and works fine
<razor__> my card is a geforce 5200 FX
<razor__> i was trying to get dual monitor support to work
<crackhead> did it work with the generic?
<crackhead> does it work now? did you just give up?
<razor__> dual , negative only on one monitor as of now
<SolidSource> razor__: dual monitor support is tricky and not fully supported
<razor__> i'm almost afraid to plug the 2nd monitor in
<razor__> i so agree
<crackhead> has nayone gotten dual monitor to work with kubuntu??
<razor__> i had both monitors working but the system would hang up after a few minutes
<SolidSource> I should ask my brother, he has dual monitor running fine...but would be another day
<epimeth> stdin: if I have ntfs-3g and ntfs-3g0 installed from the feisty depos, should I add the depos from the howto anyway?
<razor__> at first it worked fine.. but the monitors were in reverse order, i kept mucking with it till nothing worked
<razor__> SolidSource: please do find out.. i really miss my 2nd monitor
<stdin> epimeth: no, don't think you'll need them
<razor__> i'm upgrading to KDE 3.5.6 right now
<SolidSource> razor__: only thing is, he doesn't run kubuntu
<razor__> oh. well :(
<epimeth> found the problem.. the shortcut is gksu instead of kdesu
<stdin> epimeth: you just specify the filesystem type as ntfs-3g
<SolidSource> epimeth: did you install kde on ubuntu?
<crackhead> solidsource: what does he run
<epimeth> nope... minimal kubuntu and then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<akrus> hello everyone
<akrus> can anyone help with Card Reader? :)
<SolidSource> crackhead: he has a few computers: a fedora, solaris, windows, and then a couple others
<razor__> after i get this installed i'll have questions about getting my digital camera working
<SolidSource> akrus: what kind of card reader?
<crackhead> solidsource: what does he run the dual monitor with
<SolidSource> akrus: USB or built in?
<epimeth> SolidSource: why?
<SolidSource> crackhead: think its the fedora machine...
<epimeth> SolidSource: ohhhh... cuz of gksu?
<akrus> SolidSource: USB
<SolidSource> epimeth: yeah
<akrus> SolidSource: actually it works, partially...
<crackhead> a google research sesh may be in order on the dual monitoring with kubuntu..
<akrus> SolidSource: under Windows everything is ok :x
<akrus> dmesg|tail:
<akrus> [83617.508000]  attempt to access beyond end of device
<akrus> [83617.508000]  sdc: rw=0, want=2498373, limit=1967616
<razor__> heh
<razor__> liar: windows is the devil
<SolidSource> akrus: hmm
<akrus> on pocketpc the card is reading ok :(
<akrus> actually I think that's because of Card
<akrus> cause 512mb one looks okay
<akrus> but why does windows & pocketpc work well with it?
<akrus> (Windows -> VMware)
<saw2434> Can Anyone help me... I'm having trouble installing kubunutu on my external hard drive. It stops/stalls at the partioning step 5
<SolidSource> akrus: well it should act just like a USB drive
<akrus> saw2434: error? :)
<akrus> SolidSource: it detects as SD card
<akrus> SolidSource: then mounts it
<akrus> SolidSource: but mostly files are not available
<SolidSource> akrus: might have a permissions problem
<akrus> SolidSource: and when copying it does the copying, but then after disconnecting/connecting the card back -> no files
<razor__> akrus: i have the same issue with my digital camera
<akrus> razor__: really? :3
<razor__> it detects it.. just doesn't see the files on the camera
<akrus> hm
<saw2434> I dont get an error, It just takes forever. I've waited +40 mins
<akrus> saw2434: likely HDD problem
<akrus> saw2434: try using fsck on it
<akrus> with bad blocks check
<epimeth> anyhoo folks... I'm outa here
<epimeth> good day to you all!
<akrus> SolidSource: [83666.860000]  FAT: Directory bread(block 3786079) failed
<akrus> :(
<saw2434> Alright, thanks. I'll try that. Is fsck included on the live cd?
<razor__> :watches the 3.5.6 compile
<razor__> all done
<aric> i have KDE right now, how do i install Gnome ?
<SolidSource> akrus:hmm don't know, haven't run into such issues, I just had a permissions problem when I couldn't get linux to read/write
<Jucato> !gnome | aric
<ubotu> aric: gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Jucato> bah
<akrus> hm found a solution on ubuntuforums
<akrus> lemme check
<razor__> reboot time.. be back shortly :)
<Jucato> aric: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/gnome
<akrus> *cries* the same :(
<akrus> sdc: p1 exceeds device capacity :o
<LL_Hakaisou> !vm-player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vm-player - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LL_Hakaisou> !vmware-player
<ubotu> vmware-player: Free virtual machine player from VMware. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.2-2 (edgy), package size 11602 kB, installed size 31336 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<LL_Hakaisou> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<SolidSource> lol
<akrus> ubotu: thanks :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<akrus> hm
<akrus> it was saying it's a bot
<akrus> o_O
<SolidSource> akrus: LOL...thats cause it is
<akrus> yeah i know :)
<akrus> SCSI device sdc: 1967616 512-byte hdwr sectors (1007 MB) !!!
<akrus> that's it!
<akrus> it detects it wrong
<akrus> it's 2gb card :o
<SolidSource> interesting
<akrus> yeah :(
<akrus> even formatting does not work :-/
<SolidSource> oh...was goin to ask if you were using any kind of encryption on it
<nonuda_> what is the GUI program for apache?
<akrus> nonuda_: is there a GUI? o_O
<LL_Hakaisou> updating is fun!
<akrus> nonuda_: for what?
<akrus> SolidSource: none
<kowa> Sysinfo for 'Medionux': Linux 2.6.17-11-generic running KDE 3.5.5, CPU: Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4     CPU 3.06GHz at 2400 MHz (4805 bogomips), HD: 7/53GB, RAM: 437/503MB, 118 proc's, 7.26min up
<nonuda_> i recently download apache2, but i can't see the program icon in the menu or any documention of it
<akrus> !apache2-doc
<ubotu> apache2-doc: documentation for apache2. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.55-4ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 2074 kB, installed size 11376 kB
<akrus> that's docu for it
<akrus> or http://httpd.apache.org/
<akrus> there won't be any icons, it's running as a service
<bonbonthejon> nonuda_: apache doesnt have an icon
<akrus>  /etc/init.d/apache2 status
<akrus> (is status working?)
<nonuda_> let me see...wait
<akrus> ps ax|grep apache <-- checking if it works :3
<nonuda_> can't find apache2 status
<nonuda_> how to see if its running
<akrus> ps ax|grep apache <-- checking if it works :3
<akrus> SolidSource: it's a kernel problem :(
<akrus> SolidSource: found on one website~
<SolidSource> akrus: haha
<akrus> SolidSource: 2.6.17 seems to work ok
<akrus> but not 2.6.19/2.6.20 :(
<akrus> so waiting for 2.6.21 in the repository or any patch x_X
<SolidSource> akrus: should be fixed by April
<inept> back finaly sine this is the default client on Kububtu :))
<akrus> SolidSource: omg so long T_T
<nonuda_> !pastebins
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebins - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nonuda_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<akrus> well 512m card works welll
<akrus> but not 2g
<LL_Hakaisou> how do i set firefox as my default browser?
<stdin> LL_Hakaisou: System Settings -> Default Applications
<akrus> LL_Hakaisou: kcontrol
<Hirvinen> System settings -> KDE components -> Default applications
<akrus> O_O
<inept> kubuntu sucks. no java, noinfif for anything. glad i disnt put me sh.... stuff on this
<nonuda_> akrus, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8179/
<akrus> i have russian version so no idea x)
<akrus> inept: java is installable ;P
<Jucato> sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<Jucato> !info sun-java6-bin | inept
<ubotu> inept: sun-java6-bin: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-0ubuntu1~edgy1 (edgy-backports), package size 25604 kB, installed size 76680 kB
<LL_Hakaisou> thank you
<LL_Hakaisou> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<akrus> Wine 0.9.31 is laggy
<akrus> so 0.9.30 is the best for now
<inept> geeeeee akrus i bought this disc so you could tell me that?
<akrus> inept: that?
<SolidSource> inept: go to http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy it will take care of most things you need
<Jucato> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<inept> guess you get what you pay for :))
<akrus> o_O
<Jucato> you "bought" the Kubuntu CD?
<akrus> Jucato: yep, it's sold in many places
* Jucato goes dizzy...
<akrus> actually there's LinuxCenter which's selling DVDs
<secretary> hi
<akrus> for ~8$
<akrus> (7 EUR)
<Jucato> DVD's probably...
<akrus> yeah
<akrus> CDs are rare thing lol
<akrus> but someone was selling them for 5 USD (4 EUR)
<Hirvinen> Jucato: What's wrong with selling (K)Ubuntu cs? Except that USD 8 or EUR 7 is robbery.
<akrus> lol :)
<Hirvinen> s/cs/CDs/
* caleb downloaded the CD ISO and burned it.. I'm impatient with a way too fast connection...
<akrus> 6.06.1 LTS is freely available
<Jucato> Hirvinen: nothing's wrong with selling them. buying them... well...
<akrus> caleb: how much? :)
<inept> hey!! rthanks guys but since im on 56 dial up like most of the world those links dont mean much
<SolidSource> lol Frozentech.com is $3 for a DVD,,,,
<akrus> caleb: 100 mbps? :)
<SolidSource> so what ever is $8...you need to shop around
<akrus> wow dialup <3
<akrus> SolidSource: but it's delivered within a day
<justin__> Hey can anyone help me on something? I'm trying to burn a ISO and it fails,
<caleb> akrus: Okay, maybe not too fast, but fast enough. 5 mbps down...
<bonbonthejon> inept: use shipit
<justin__> the MD5 checksum is correct,
<akrus> caleb: 2mbps/256kbps here :(
<inept> try burning it slower justin
<justin__> and the simulation mode works fine.
<Hirvinen> Not everybody has a fast connection or a cd burner. OR the patience to wait for canonical to ship it. And it even doesn't ship Edgy cds.
<SolidSource> akrus: I get mine in a bout 2-5 days...which plenty, but yes you will pay for next day if you want
<akrus> i have four connections here lol :3
<justin__> I was burning it at 1x.
<akrus> 2048/256 (ADSL), 550/550 (Ethernet), 512/512 (WiFi), 48/12 (GPRS)
<justin__> I was burning it with K3b
<akrus> oh, someone from Poland here?
<caleb> akrus: 5 mbps/256... Methinks my ISP likes to choke upstream because of people like me...
<Jucato> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Hirvinen> If I didn't have a fast connection, I might well buy a cd for a few euros.
<akrus> caleb: using torrents too much? ;D
<akrus> wow
<Jucato> true. buying CD's is best for slow connections...
<akrus> but I need english-speaking guys from poland
<akrus> actually i wanna buy one thing which is sold in poland only
<secretary> hi
<caleb> akrus: No, but I do have a webserver and a FTP server running 24/7, though the FTP requires login.
<akrus> but i need the reliable guy :3
<Hirvinen> akrus: Wouldn't #ubuntu-pl be a good place to find them?
<akrus> caleb: ah... 21/80 ports are unaccessible here x_X
<akrus> ISP blocks them
<secretary> can i join?
<akrus> Hirvinen: maybe :3
<bonbonthejon> secretary: join what
<akrus> 6.12 Professional?
<akrus> what's this???
<secretary> with u
<bonbonthejon> secretary: yes, you may join me
<secretary> yes
<inept> justin! think of downloads or burningas diving down the road. if your going 120 MPH your going to see things but if your going 20MPH your gloing to see a lot more detail. ISO's requires a lot of detail OK
<prak> does anyone know what's the name of the kde utility that controls the window and desktop behaviour?
* Jucato warns people of going too !offtopic
<Jucato> prak: System Settings?
<caleb> prak: Control Center?
<Hirvinen> Jucato, caleb: What of those?
<Jucato> Hirvinen: huh?
<Ertain> !Wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wiseKid> Does anybody know how I can install pengaol?
<SolidSource> prak: press "alt+f2" and type "kcontrol"
<Hirvinen> Jucato, caleb: Whoops, sorry, I somehow missed prak's line entirely.
<Jucato> :D
<Hirvinen> It's 0726 here and I haven't slept.
<caleb> 2326 here.
<inept> and kubuntu or ubunto does not work at all on this computer without tweeking
<prak> Jucato and caleb, I can't find it in system settings
<epimeth> I know I left... but I came back, ok?
<LL_Hakaisou> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<epimeth> couldn't drag me away from you guys
<prak> SolidSource: does "alt+F2" open up konsole?
<SolidSource> inept: that happens...but any and all systems need some tweaking
<Jucato> prak: what exactly are you looking for?
<SolidSource> prak: no
<Jucato> prak: Alt+F2 brings up the Run command dialog box
<stdin> prak: Alt-F2 opens the Run dialogue
* Hirvinen suffers from a severe spontaneous sleep deprivation incident.
<prak> changing the window scheme
<Jucato> dialogue? :D
<prak> Jucato
<epimeth> seriously tho... is it possible that ntfs-3g erased my hebrew folders?
<Ertain> Might anyone know about Wacom tablets?  Udev keeps mistaking my tablet for another mouse.
<epimeth> cuz they are gone
<Jucato> prak: window decoration? System Settings -> Appearance
<stdin> Jucato: dialogue = british spelling I suppose
<SolidSource> kubuntu control panel sucks!!! Kcontrol is the original and will remain king!
<Hirvinen> (Why did they remove kcontrol in favor of System settings btw?)
<Jucato> stdin: dialog != dialogue :D
<Hirvinen> I as well find System Settings to be quite confusing compared to it.
<stdin> Jucato: actually they have the same meaning
<Jucato> stdin: dialogue is American spelling, too. afaik
<Jucato> stdin: er no. :)
<Jucato> dialog = a program window. :)
<troxor> usn't dialogue what this is?
<epimeth> troxor: nope... dialogue is a conversation between two or more people
<troxor> s/usn/isn/g
<stdin> Jucato: the root of the word, but let's not get -offtopic :P
<troxor> epimeth: haha, touche`
<Jucato> :P
<epimeth> why /g?  just once was enough :-p
<Hirvinen> And some things I can't find there at all. Where, for example, can file associations be controlled from System Settings?
<SolidSource> dialogue = speaking (usually 2 people) dialog = a type of signal\
<bh_> How do I get the latest kubuntu package if I'm running etch ?
<Jucato> Hirvinen: in Konqueror already
<bh_> I seem to be running 3.5.5 and not 3.5.6
<Jucato> bh_: huh? Kubuntu doesn't have etch
<bh_> hmmm
<zeekstarr> can anyone shoot me a lis twith a full list of repositories so I can update my list?
<caleb> bh_: Are you sure you don't mean Edgy?
<bh_> I mean edgy :)
<zeekstarr> link*
<bh_> caleb, correct
<Jucato> !kde | bh_
<ubotu> bh_: KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<bonbonthejon> !source-o-matic | zeekstarr
<ubotu> zeekstarr: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Hirvinen> Jucato: Bah. Doesn't affect Konqueror only, so shouldn't be accessible only there.
<Jucato> Hirvinen: System Settings is meant to be a lightweight KControl alternative, presenting the control modules in more meaningful groups and removing duplicated settings.
<zeekstarr> thanks
<Jucato> Hirvinen: Konqueror is the file manager, and thus has the file associations settings
<Jucato> Hirvinen: it has been in Konqueror since the beginning.
<Jucato> not only in Kubuntu but in default KDE as well
<bh_> Jucato, I'm looking for a specific apt line of some sort
<bh_> It's kind of hard to find it from the web page
<bh_> and all I see is iso images
<inept> does anyone in charge understand that the world wants KDE and wants it to work out of the box? including the people at kubuntu?
<stdin> bh_: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php
<caleb> bh_: Add this to your sources.list file deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest edgy main
<Jucato> bh_: the announcement for KDE 3.5.6 which stdin gave
<Hirvinen> Jucato: But as it affects anything that uses KDE's file associations, which means a lot of non-Konqueror applications, it should be accessible from other places as well, as it is in kcontrol.
<epimeth> YES!!! I had mistyped the locale!! woo hoo!!!!!!
<epimeth> my music isn't dissapeared
* epimeth cries tears of joy
<bh_> caleb, thanks
<epimeth> inept: I don't understand... what part of kde didn't work for you oob?
<SolidSource> Hirvinen: even in windows, the main place to change file associations is in windows explorer (IE)
<epimeth> inept: you've been complaining since the second you came in here
<prak> is anyone familiar of installing beta versions of sdcc compiler?
<Jucato> Hirvinen: which, as a *file manager* Konqueror should be controlling. It is the app manages files, no matter what program actually views or opens it. (btw, there are no "Konqueror applications")
<inept> epi! alot of KDE does not work in Kubunto
<SolidSource> inept: everything works fine
<epimeth> inept: I've heard that from you at least three times already.  can I have a solid answer?
<epimeth> inept: what, *specifically* does not work?
<caleb> inept: sudo aptitude install kde
<Hirvinen> SolidSource: It's there as well, but IIRC is accessible from control panel. But that doesn't change the fact that file associations are global to KDE and not just restricted to Konqueror. If on Windows they aren't accessible from Control Panel, then Windows just fails as well.
<inept> then solid! i guess you have never run KDE uless some distro har has gave it to you. including konsole
<epimeth> Hirvinen: in windows they are accessible from Control Panel
<Hirvinen> Jucato: Non-Konqueror == anything that is not Konqueror. Opposite of that is something that is Konqueror.
<Jucato> inept: please be more specific in your problems
<sparr> inept: what specific part of kde isnt working for you in kubuntu?
<Jucato> Hirvinen: there is no "something that is Konqueror" app
<epimeth> inept: again... making vague statements.  what, specifically, did not work out of box?
<epimeth> Hirvinen: the only thing that is Konqueror *is* Konqueror
<sparr> Jucato: i would say that Konqueror qualifies as "something that is Konqueror"...
<MuJ> epimeth: isn't that the point?
<epimeth> Hirvinen: *everything* else is non-konqueror
<Jucato> sparr: semantics :)
<justin__> Okay I ran K3b again and this is really weird,it says the MD5 hash is invalid but before the burn it worked.
<Hirvinen> epimeth: I don't believe to have said anything else.
<Hirvinen> And echo sparr.
<Jucato> Hirvinen: A file manager manages files. it manages how files will behave, be displayed, located, and opened.
<caleb> inept: I compiled KDE 3.3 from source back when I ran SUSE 9, so I _think_ I can say that Kubuntu does a good job of giving us a good KDE, when comparing to my from-source days...
<epimeth> Hirvinen: <Hirvinen> Jucato: But as it affects anything that uses KDE's file associations, which means a lot of non-Konqueror applications, it should be accessible from other places as well, as it is in kcontrol.
<justin__> I'm just going to run it anyway,see ya.
<Jucato> this is getting offtopic btw
<Hirvinen> epimeth: That means "applications other than Konqueror."
<SolidSource> inept: I have been using linux for a while, I know konsole...just cause you can't seem to get around something doesn't mean whatever it is sucks, just means you don't know everything about every system...things change, commands change especially between distros....so unless you got specifics, stop complaining
<inept> i don't have problems! ep unless some distro or want to be distro gives me problems. i understand u nix farly well and bash.
<epimeth> Hirvinen: so why didn't you say so in the first place?
<epimeth> Hirvinen: what it seemed like was that you were implying that there were konqueror-apllications as well as non-konqueror apps
<ants> oh bother for closed source drivers
<Jucato> Hirvinen: if Konqueror's settings should only affect itself. then KControl's settings should only affect itself too. it shouldn't be able to file associations at all.
<epimeth> inept: so what are you complaining about?
<ants> my smartcard reader has drivers for 2.6.18
<inept> solid1 SUDO RENAME SEEMS TO HELP FIX UBUNTOLU :)
<MuJ> troll
<inept> paswwd
<inept>  THAT HELPS
<inept>  lol
<epimeth> inept: you said, and I quote, "<inept> epi! alot of KDE does not work in Kubunto"
<ants> but those are broken in 2.6.20
<LL_Hakaisou> !virtual machine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtual machine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<epimeth> inept: in other words, something didn't work for you
<Jucato> !caps | inept
<ubotu> inept: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<LL_Hakaisou> thanks, ubotu
<Tm_T> MuJ: You are.
<inept> THAT IS RIGHT EP
<MuJ> Tm_T: I am.. but I admit it :|
<epimeth> !vmware | LL_Hakaisou
<ubotu> LL_Hakaisou: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Hirvinen> Jucato: I have not said that those settings should not be accessible under Konqueror. I have said that they should be accessible outside of it *in addition* to Konqueror, because they also affect things outside Konqueror.
<Tm_T> inept: Cut those caps.
<caleb> LL_Hakaisou: What do you need to know, and under what version of Ubuntu?
<epimeth> inept: what is right? you keep talking in circles!
<inept> th! its the nails but i will cut them :))
<Tm_T> Hirvinen: File association should be controlled in Konq and in Kcontrol IMO.
<ants> ok, looking at the drivers, they are actually open source, but unfortunately not in the kernel tree, so 2.6.20 workqueue changes broke the code
<SolidSource> inept: ok, again, something might not have worked for you, just means you are having a problem and there is probably another way around it....so why not give some specifics of what you are doing and such, then just maybe one of us will know another way to fix the problem
<caleb> LL_Hakaisou: I know that kvm works rather well under Feisty, and is much faster than VMWare, but it's not got a GUI config, and you have to have a processor with virtualization support.
<Tm_T> Hirvinen: And actually it seems to be too.
<epimeth> !kvm | epimeth
<LL_Hakaisou> i'm gonna install my copy of Windows XP home as a virtual machine
<LL_Hakaisou> just want some info on it
<LL_Hakaisou> also, i'm running edgy
<LL_Hakaisou> unless i don't have to reinstall to update...
<LL_Hakaisou> which was my impression
<caleb> LL_Hakaisou: Edit your sources.conf to say "feisty" where it says "edgy"
<akrus> Jucato: are you here?
<Jucato> akrus: yes?
<jack_deltrino> hello
<caleb> Do a sudo aptitude update, followed by a sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Hirvinen> Tm_T: I agree. And they are. But I think that they should be in System Settings as well, at least on Kubuntu, now that Kubuntu has replaced Kcontrol by System Settings in its default installation.
<epimeth> LL_Hakaisou: don't upgrade to feisty
<jack_deltrino> i'm installing kubuntu edgy eft now. but i have a linksys wmp11 and no ethernet access to my system
<akrus> Jucato: is it possible to specify the sectors number via mount?
<epimeth> LL_Hakaisou: unless you *really* want to
<jack_deltrino> in the installation process, what kernel modules do i need to install to get it to work with network stuff?
<Tm_T> caleb: Don't point LL_Hakaisou to Feisty until it's stable thanks.
<Jucato> akrus: er.. sorry don't  really know
<epimeth> LL_Hakaisou: it's still very buggy... stable, but buggy
<akrus> hmm ok :)
<jack_deltrino> anyone?
<Tm_T> Hirvinen: True, hm, that seems to be issue, mind to file a bug?
<Jucato> Tm_T, Hirvinen: it's is not a bug
<SolidSource> LL_Hakaisou: there is a possibility to have a problem if you upgrade distro versions if there are 3rd party apps installed
<akrus> lol new error :)
<jack_deltrino> i need to know what i have to do to get ubuntu's installation process to play nice with my linksys wmp11
<akrus> [87006.728000]  FAT: Filesystem panic (dev sdc1)
<akrus> [87006.728000]      fat_get_cluster: invalid cluster chain (i_pos 0)
<akrus> [87006.728000]      File system has been set read-only
<Jucato> System Settings *is not* KControl.
<Tm_T> Jucato: wish"bug"
<jack_deltrino> i hae no network access otherwise
<LL_Hakaisou> the only 3rd party app i've got is firefox
<jack_deltrino> no ethernet, etc.
<Tm_T> Jucato: I still keep saying wish as bugs. ;)
<Jucato> Tm_T: it will only be rejected
<caleb> epimeth: I find it works well, but there are some things that are still in flux with Feisty. However, it's holding up pretty well on my notebook.
<Jucato> !pastebin | akrus
<ubotu> akrus: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nobane> I need help configuring my default desktop
<LL_Hakaisou> and if i lose that it's no big deal, i can just reinstall and restore it
<akrus> Jucato: yep i know
<nobane> right now it boots up to the gnome login and I want it to be the KDE login
<epimeth> jack_deltrino: try the livecd first... if it works, it works, if not then try google... doesn't seem like anyone here knows
<Tm_T> Jucato: Atleast it's said, or do you think only "sure cases" should be filed?
<Hirvinen> Jucato: Why is it a bad thing for a setting to be in several places? Especially when the setting affects things outside the application where it is most often used?
<inept> Hakv! this is very bugy but its a start! if you cant handle linux then go back to windows
<epimeth> caleb: I'm using it, myself, I don't go 4 hours without something crashing
<Jucato> Hirvinen: because System Settings is not KControl. that's the main reason. the 2 apps have different goals, different paths
<epimeth> caleb: usually adept or konqueror
<LL_Hakaisou> inept, you talking to me?
<Jucato> one strives for simplicity, the other is for power users or old timers
<LL_Hakaisou> cause i acutally am liking kubuntu
<fudgey> hey
<inept> yes hak
<LL_Hakaisou> wtf?!
<Jucato> Tm_T: he can try. but I'm saving him the pain of being told again.. :)
<Tm_T> Hirvinen: Just file that wish, IMO better to file and get rejected than sit silent in the corner crying.
<caleb> epimeth: That's odd, because I've been running Feisty since Herd 2, and had no problems, except for Adept, and that's not really an issue since I normally use aptitude instead.
<fudgey> has anyone installed beryl on 6.10 with nvidia?
<LL_Hakaisou> i wanna use a vm of windows to play video files.
<epimeth> is there an op in the room?  I don't think I'm alone in saying inept is bothering people?
<LL_Hakaisou> is that so horrible?
<Tm_T> Jucato: Oh, there's no pain, I'm sure. ;)
<fudgey> if so how did you get nvidia to work?
<bh_> aptitude dist-upgrade is being a pain from normal edgy.
<inept> gee ep
<LL_Hakaisou> also, i'm pretty sure i can't install visual studio in linux
<Hirvinen> Jucato: Is it simplicity, that a system wide setting such as file association is not found under a place called system settings?
<prak> is anyone familiar of installing beta versions of sdcc compiler?
<bh_> It complains that ktalkd is broken, what's up with that ?
<LL_Hakaisou> and i need it for a class
<epimeth> caleb: different hardware, amigo
<adydas> whats the package for flash suitable for opera?
<nobane> I need help configuring my default desktop. Right now it boots the GNOME bootsplash and I want it to boot to KDE
<Jucato> Hirvinen: because the file manager should be able to handle that already. and in fact, it already does
<fudgey> has anyone installed beryl on 6.10 with nvidia?
<epimeth> caleb: when adept was deemed "fixed" I couldn't run it... yesterday's update finally got it working
<Jucato> Hirvinen: I do not know why they put it in KControl also in the first place. KControl sometimes duplicates a lot of settings that can already be reached in the proper apps
<adydas> fudgey: i did today
<adydas> Nvidia 7900GT, Edgy
<Hirvinen> adydas: The same as for anything else. You just have to select it to be used from Opera -> Tools -> Preferences -> Advanced -> Content -> plugins.
<fudgey> great
<epimeth> inept: sorry, buddy, but you are.  I haven't heard you say a single positive or helpful thing since you got here
<Jucato> fudgey: Kubuntu 6.10, using NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 4000
<fudgey> adydas: what should I do when gdm doesnt start?
<caleb> epimeth: Quite true. I was blessed with the perfect Linux notebook when I picked a cheap Toshiba off the rack at Sam's. As I said, I usually use aptitude from Konsole, so I normally don't bother with Adept.
<inept> ep1 RIGHT NOW I AM RUNNING SuSE,MEPIS6,FREESPIRE,DEBIAN,REDHAT,WIN xp :((
<Jucato> inept: drop the caps. final warning
<epimeth> caleb: toshibas are the perfect linux notebooks
<fudgey> I read something about installing the nvidia drivers
<adydas> fudgey: use this
<adydas> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/nVIDIA
<inept> AND KUBUNTU
<adydas> worked Mint for me
<epimeth> caleb: I have two friends who've never had problems running linux on toshibas
<inept> 6.1
<adydas> just maek sure u use the KDE part and not like me start it off with the gnome way of it hah
<fudgey> beryl disabled my originall nvidia drivers =/
<fudgey> so its laggy now
<Hirvinen> Jucato: Under System Settings there's a section called Storage Media. Sounds like a file thing to me. Should that be only in Konqueror as well?
<fudgey> after trying to remove beryl
<nobane> I need help configuring my default desktop. Right now it boots the GNOME bootsplash and I want it to boot to KDE
<Hirvinen> Or sound and multimedia only in multimedia applications?
<inept>  now if i am irritating you kubuntu people then build a better distro
<caleb> epimeth: I've never had any problems, either. However, my grandpa's new Toshiba refuses to sleep or hibernate under either Edgy or Feisty. Any possible fixes?
<Jucato> Hirvinen: no, because there's no app that handles KDE Multimedia notifications. please check what the module does first
<nobane> some one!?!?
<nobane> I need help configuring my default desktop. Right now it boots the GNOME bootsplash and I want it to boot to KDE
<fudgey> adydas: which method should I use?
<epimeth> caleb: sorry man... not a clue
<epimeth> nobane: give me a minute
<Jucato> inept: if you want to help build a better distro, give more constructive and definite problems or ideas.don't just rant
<inept> hell ! my old.. PH refuses to even reboot under kubuntu
<xoss> is there an app in kubuntu that makes it easier to send a file to someone in the net?
<nobane> k
<inept> HP
<xoss> ive tried using GAIM to send a file to a YM user he didnt get the file...
<adydas> fudgey: the repos way
<adydas> i did it
<inept> but i kind of like kubuntu if you figure out how to make it work
<adydas> i coudl allmost tell you want to do, you get the repo file add the line for beryl projects, add the key apt-get update, apt-get install beryl, beryl manager and like the theme thing and your basically done
<caleb> nobane: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-switch-between-gdm-and-kdm-on-ubuntu/
<adydas> faff with the x11 conf and your done
<inept> does that bother anyone?
<nobane> thank you!
<caleb> nobane: Anytime.
<nobane> :)
<fudgey> okie
<inept> i need another distro
<fudgey> thanks a ton!
<SolidSource> inept: KDE works in kubuntu just like in any other distro, but yes some commands must change due to the type of system it is....so unless you are going to be reasonable, helpful and constructive.....just please leave..........but no matter, /ignore time
<LL_Hakaisou> inept
<inept> i like deb and KDE though :((
<LL_Hakaisou> i know that you think you are, and possibly may well be, some linux power user
<epimeth> caleb: beat me to it!
<LL_Hakaisou> but it is my impression that this chat is primarily for people who are new to ubuntu, and your elitest tone isn't all that helpful
<Hirvinen> Tm_T: Do you think I should file it as a KDE or Ubuntu bug?
<Jucato> Hirvinen: Ubuntu bug
<SolidSource> LL_Hakaisou: if he was, he would understand that there are differences and things will work different from system to system and thus be reasonable and not just complain
<SolidSource> /ignore inept
<Jucato> Hirvinen: or wish
<fudgey> I got a problem
<inept> good solid! i am happy you finaly found out what the iggy button is for :)
<fudgey> my update manager doesnt open =/
<LL_Hakaisou> that being said
<fudgey> it just closes
<inept> everyone one should have an achievement
<fudgey> beryl really messed up my system =/
<LL_Hakaisou> stop being an @$$hat, pull your heat out of your @$$, and try to be decent to the other people in the server
* SolidSource cheers on LL_Hakaisou
<fudgey> hint too all ubuntu users with nvidia!!
<caleb> fudgey: Open Konsole and type "sudo aptitude purge beryl" I believe. w/o quotes, of course.
<Jucato> fudgey: yep?
<LL_Hakaisou> fudgey: get ati? XD
<fudgey> errors
<ForgeAus> wow qt4 designer looks way nicer than qt3 one did... only its alot more Gimp-ified being in separate windows...
<fudgey> repository is not known
<fudgey> on line 43
<Jucato> fudgey: beryl is a hit or miss thing.... it's not that stable to be reliable for everyone
<fudgey> sources could not be read
<SolidSource> fudgey: beryl itself is kind of a mess
<fudgey> aw crap
<fudgey> now what
<Jucato> ForgeAus: really? I like that :D
<fudgey> I gotta reinstall my system
<Jucato> fudgey: so you're trying to install Beryl, not NVIDIA drivers?
<fudgey> nah fuck beryl
<Jucato> please watch the language
<stdin> !language
<caleb> fudgey: type "sudo kate /etc/X11/sources.list" and edit the offending line.
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<fudgey> im gonna try fix ubuntu now
<Jucato> fudgey: ok, so what happened and what is the problem?
<adydas> caleb: Err
<ForgeAus> ahh nice... well I found the option to switch modes (mdi vs gimpified)
<inept> aren'n we all using linux? i mean that is the kernal isant it?
<Jucato> fudgey: were you trying to install nvidia?
<fudgey> yep
<Jucato> fudgey: or were you trying to install beryl?
<fudgey> first beryl
<adydas> beryl first
<adydas> then do nvidia
<adydas> follow that how to
<fudgey> then it removed my nvidia drivers and many system files
<ForgeAus> theres quite a wide range of operating systems that go under the heading of Linux
<adydas> it worked fine for me first pop
<Jucato> hm....
<fudgey> now I cant do much
<Jucato> adydas: what works for one doesn't necessarily mean it will work for everyone though...
<caleb> fudgey: The error on line 43 of your sources.conf when you run aptitude or apt-get, right?
<epimeth> so... anyone know how to get hebrew fonts for the filesystem?
<fudgey> yeah
<LL_Hakaisou> !system restore
<fudgey> exactly
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about system restore - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LL_Hakaisou> hmmm
<SolidSource> !hebrew
<ubotu>         :
<adydas> Jucato: NV + Beryl via the wikipedia site.. it covered a range of situations
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<Jucato> fudgey: try checking what is in the 43rd line of your sources.list
<SolidSource> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<inept> realy forge! i thought the kenal maintainer decided what linux kernal was
<ForgeAus> if you havn't seen it yet this is an intersting site: http://730x.up.md/wp-content/44218-1.png
<LL_Hakaisou> is there anyway to create a restore point in linux in case i need to revert back to working settings?
<ForgeAus> shows a timeline of linux distros... but it is in no way complete
<fudgey> how to edit?
<caleb> fudgey: That command I gave will open your sources.list in Kate, and then you should be able to fix it.
<Jucato> inept: Linux is technically the kernel only. A lot of people prefer to call the OS as "Linux" also. period
<inept> gues i am to drunk to remember the details
<fudgey> kate doesnt work
<fudgey> command not found
<adydas> fudgey: these repos worked for m
<adydas> deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<adydas> deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main
<ForgeAus> btw Jucato remember my debian problrm?
<caleb> fudgey: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<epimeth> damn... the hebrew works... its just that those folders are in a different encoding than whatever the standard he_IL is
<epimeth> grrr
<Jucato> ForgeAus: which one? sorry short term memory :D
<ForgeAus> those packages that wanted to break?
<ForgeAus> big time depenancy circle?
<Jucato> oh
<ForgeAus> I fixed it :)
<ForgeAus> but in what you'd probably call a bad way
<inept> guess if kate doesent work then you you must be running linux with the KDE desktop
<Jucato> ForgeAus: because you added the debian repo?
<ForgeAus> yup turned out there was a mising dependancy in the edgy repos
<fudgey> 43 line nvidia driver repository
<ForgeAus> just one package fixed it :)
<ForgeAus> so it wasn't broken it just wasn uninstallable
<LL_Hakaisou> hmmm
<Jucato> ForgeAus: good. but next time, try not to mix repositories :)
<LL_Hakaisou> i never knew that red hat was a parent distro
<ForgeAus> I'll be careful not to overwrite any edgy stuff with debian but I'm not promising not to add debian packages
<fudgey> why would beryl remove the nvidia drivers?
<fudgey> thats weird
<Jucato> inept: please stop talking nonsense. if you are drunk, do not stay here and annoy people
<LL_Hakaisou> just ignore him jucato
<Jucato> ForgeAus: Debian .deb packages are mostly (not everytime) ok, though
<LL_Hakaisou> the rest of the channel already has
<SolidSource> fudgey: that is good question...but its just more reason to wait for it to become more stable
<inept> redhat was aroung a long time before ubunto
<Jucato> LL_Hakaisou: I'm not allowed to. but I have a better solution if he doesn't stop
<fudgey> now im stuck with an unstable system haha
<LL_Hakaisou> o rly?
<ForgeAus> well I was a bit concerned about it seeing as QT in general is an essential component of KDE
<Jucato> fudgey: perhaps the beryl repository contains a more updated nvidia driver than the one provided by Ubuntu
<Jucato> ForgeAus: what do you mean?
* LL_Hakaisou spys the B&hammer benind jucato's back
<daft_> g'day
<daft_> how can i use .cgwdtheme files with compiz?
<fudgey> so my card is not new enough?
<ForgeAus> isn't KDE built on the QT toolkit?
<fudgey> or the configuration needs to be fixed
<caleb> fudgey: What model do you have?
<ForgeAus> or is QT built into KDE? (in which case why would one need QT as well?)
<Jucato> ForgeAus: yes. but I don't understand what it had to do w/ Debian repositories? :D
<LL_Hakaisou> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<fudgey> 6600 geforce OC
<Jucato> ForgeAus: KDE needs Qt libs :)
<inept> ubuntu is kinda like lindows or whatever its called now or the rest of them befor debian that like to claim asosietion
<LL_Hakaisou> oh ok then
<ForgeAus> oh I was more concerned about the edgy ones...
<Jucato> inept: I'm giving you your final warning
<LL_Hakaisou> i kinda like KDE though, so i'll stick with this
* SolidSource prays for inept to go away
<Jucato> ForgeAus: Qt4 is available on Edgy btw. and you can install them side by side w/ Qt3
<daft_> guilt by asosietion eh
<ForgeAus> yeah thats what I got now
<inept> juc! if you cant handle the truth kick me :)
<caleb> fudgey: That's odd, because I had beryl working with my GeForce 4 MX... I'd try installing the drivers from NVidia's website, first and deleting the line from the sources.conf... Again, this worked for me but it may or may not work for you.
<daft_> anyone know how to use cgwdtheme files with compiz?
<akrus> posted a bug report :)
<Jucato> inept: I can handle the truth. but you have not done anything but rant and annoy people and have already ignored my warnings
<Jucato> daft_: try #ubuntu-effects
<SolidSource> Jucato: wouldn't Qt4 be backwards compatible with things for Qt3?
<daft_> ta
<akrus> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/89138 :3
<fudgey> caleb does this include compiling?
<fudgey> I have a really hard time compiling =/
<Jucato> SolidSource: there's a special package for Qt3 compatibility, but technically, no
<Jucato> !nvidia | fudgey
<ubotu> fudgey: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jucato> fudgey: I think there are instructions there on how to install the NVIDIA driver from nvidia.com
<akrus> feisty 7.04 (FROZEN) <-- what does frozen mean?
<Jucato> fudgey: you basically need a newer driver than the one provided by nvidia-glx
<Jucato> akrus: it means that no new (big) features/apps can be added at this point in time
<caleb> fudgey: It's a binary blob installer, so it's all self-contained, IIRC. Just make sure to do a "chmod 755" on the file, because otherwise, it won't run, if my memory serves me correctly.
<akrus> Jucato: ah thanks
<SolidSource> akrus: yep...the next month will be focused on bug fixes to make things stable and workign
<fudgey> what if I have seen an eror relating to the chmod?
<MarkC> woohoo, feisty is frozen now!!!
<MarkC> all bugs are now features :)
<fudgey> which directories should I chmod?
<akrus> knetworkmanager will be working?! can't believe xD
<prak> is anyone familiar of installing beta versions of sdcc compiler?
<akrus> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) is expected to be released in October 2006. :)
<akrus> it's like we're going to play yesterday xD
<Jucato> MarkC: Frozen doesn't mean no bug fixing :D
<fudgey> brb im gonna log off root
<SolidSource> akrus: I think the more critical thing would be whether external wireless cards and various peripherals would start working or working better
<spitwise_> i changed all instances of dapper to edgy in my sources.list, but on upgrade it's holding back about 700 packages
<akrus> oh by the way
<akrus> WPA not working at all
<akrus> on both of my routers o_O
<Jucato> !upgrade | spitwise_
<stdin> !upgrade | spitwise_
<ubotu> spitwise_: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<akrus> can't connect, always fails~
<Jucato> stdin: :P
<spitwise_> tnx Jucato
<SolidSource> akrus: yeah, never could get WPA working
<stdin> ohh, just missed it :P
<caleb> fudgey: In Konsole, do an "ls" and you should see a file that looks like "NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-96**-pkg1.run" and then chmod that file.
<crackhead> question: what should i do when adept sort of freezes during "preparing" stage of isntallation, after it's downloaded all the files??
<inept> realy junk! i cant log in as my defined user name into Konsole ..because ubuntu dosent do it that wagty, Kubuntu does not include the JAVA runtimes on purcheasd Distros,kububtu decides what i can install from KDE. and Kubuntu only has one channel as defualt on thier default irc chanel?
<Jucato> crackhead: what are you installing
<inept>  kick me fskwit
<caleb> The part that I used the ** for may be different from mine, so that's why I used the placeholders.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@208.187.55.228]  by Jucato
<akrus> Jucato: developer? :x
<crackhead> im installing a whole bunch of stuff
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@58.Red-80-24-33.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by Jucato
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
<Jucato> akrus: not really :D
<akrus> cheater? :D
* epimeth cheers jucato
<Jucato> operator != developer :D
<epimeth> its like superman
<MuJ> omg wallhax :B
<epimeth> you take your glasses off for 5 minutes
<SolidSource> did he just say purchased distros? isn't ubuntu 100% free....which means if you buy it, you have had someone else burn the disc for you and mail it to you?
<epimeth> do what needs doing
<akrus> :)
<Jucato> epimeth: usually less than a minute :D
<epimeth> and go back to a mild-mannered channel dweller
<Jucato> SolidSource: he bought the CD off somewhere
<SolidSource> Jucato: I buy my discs...
<duckdown> I am trying to watch a video clip in my Firefox but it can't load the application/x-mplayer2 plugin.  How do I fix this?
<SolidSource> Jucato: but there is no difference between buying and downloading the disc ISO...except who burns the disc
<Jucato> SolidSource: yep.
<SolidSource> Jucato: he must be used to paying for red hat and Mandriva (mandrake)
<Magic-Fx> hey i've just started using kubuntu and im having some problems with my networking... is anyone available to help me out???
<SolidSource> what problem?
<caleb> Magic-Fx: And what networking hardware, while we're at it.
<epimeth> speaking of burning discs... can I change my jigdo file to point to newer versions of packages... that way getting an "up to date" install disc?
<Magic-Fx> ok... let me get started lol
<SolidSource> epimeth: ....huh?
<Magic-Fx> i have installed kubuntu 6.10 and updated all the packages... i connect to the internet through a router and im having problems with both the internet AND the network
<epimeth> SolidSource: whats misunderstood?
<Magic-Fx> i THINK its an issue with the DHCP but im not 100% sure
<caleb> Magic-FX: Is it wireless or wired?
<Magic-Fx> i am plugged strait into the router; but it is wireless
<SolidSource> epimeth: you meaning update your install disc? cause you would generally have to burn a new disc for each version upgrade
<epimeth> after installing kubuntu, an apt-get update installs updated packages.  I want these on the disc in the first place, no?
<Magic-Fx> there is only 1 computer connected through wireless and the other computer is connected directly as is mine.
<epimeth> SolidSource: no... just burn new ones and trash the old ones
<caleb> Magic-Fx: So it's your wired connection that's having trouble?
<SolidSource> epimeth: oh, they are actually stored for the most part
<orient2000> Hi! Does anybody know why some DVDs do not show any files on it? malformed?
<caleb> orient2000: Do you have libdvdcss2 installed?
<SolidSource> epimeth: not sure where, but you can also download load them with an apt-get command to be able to burn them
<SolidSource> epimeth: as for a script to do it, don't know exactly
<epimeth> SolidSource: forget it... I'm not even sure of what I'm asking
<Magic-Fx> caleb: yeah... sometimes when i open firefox it wont load the page and other times it works fine, which is why im thinking its an issue with the dhcp.
<epimeth> anyway... I *really* have to get some work done... so I'm gonna say "adios"... and not switch to "away" mode this time, right Jucato?
<orient2000> libdvdcss2 is on a system
<Jucato> epimeth: right :)
<Jucato> epimeth: actuallyh
* epimeth is away
<Jucato> you can switch to /away. just turn off the public /away message
<epimeth> psych :-p
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> epimeth: you were saying?
<Jucato> :D
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
* epimeth dances a jig
<caleb> Magic-Fx: When it doesn't work, what do you usually do to fix the problem?
<fudgey> hey
<Magic-Fx> well... nothing. lol
<Magic-Fx> sometimes it works sometimes it dont
<orient2000> OK
<Magic-Fx> i just keep closing it and retrying
<fudgey> after installing the nvidia driver do I change my nv to nvidia in my xorg configuration?
<caleb> Magic-Fx: Does it usually occur close to when you wake the system from standby/hibernation or on a clean boot, or does it just pop up out of nowhere, with the machine still running the whole time?
<prak> is anyone familiar of installing beta versions of sdcc compiler?
<Magic-Fx> out of nowhere
<caleb> Magic-Fx: What network card do you have in your machine?
<Magic-Fx> lspci
<Magic-Fx> oops
<Magic-Fx> hold one sec lol
<Magic-Fx> 00:0d.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9
<fudgey> after installing the nvidia driver do I change my nv to nvidia in my xorg configuration?
<SolidSource> ok, I got a question of my own...my mplayer plugin in firefox will only download the clip to 99% and stop, but then I "right click >> play" it doesn't play it though finishes downloading it. anyone hit that problem?
<Hudson> Anyone ever had the Nvidia binary drivers just crap out on them? I booted up just now and X would not start. no settings were changed between my last reboot and this one.
<Magic-Fx> that what u wanted? im not actually sure... its just a standard 10/100 ethernet card.
<fudgey> solidsource my problem is worst .. I cant play anything with my mplayer
<user____> dfdfdf
<SolidSource> fudgey: I can't either..only download the clip and save it, then play it in kaffeine
<fudgey> try vlc
<caleb> Magic-Fx: Thank you, and give me a minute to see what I can find with the Google.
<SolidSource> fudgey: though earlier mplayer wasn't even being recognized
<fudgey> =/
<Magic-Fx> thnx caleb
<fudgey> solidsource my problem is worst .. I cant play anything with my mplayer
<fudgey> ops wrong one
<fudgey> lol
<fudgey> after installing the nvidia driver do I change my nv to nvidia in my xorg configuration?
<LL_Hakaisou> shoot
<LL_Hakaisou> kaffeine won't start
<SolidSource> fudgey: yes do
<fudgey> okie
<SolidSource> god I need to stop asking questions and then solving them myself
<LL_Hakaisou> anyone have knowledge in how to get a program to start?
<bh_> how's kde4 development going ?
<LL_Hakaisou> i am trying to start kaffine, but when i do, the icon bounces for a while, then stops and nothing happens
<fudgey> thanks
<fudgey> bye
<SolidSource> LL_Hakaisou: that happens every now and then, just need to try opening it again
<caleb> Magic-Fx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2196865
<SolidSource> LL_Hakaisou: if that doesn't work "ctrl+esc" search for "kaffeine" kill all the kaffeine processes, then try opening kaffeine again
<caleb> Magic-Fx: There's a thread that shows a similar issue with earlier versions of Ubuntu, so that may help some. I'm also going to check Launchpad for anything related, as well.
<Magic-Fx> caleb: awesome, thanks.
<Magic-Fx> see, the only problem is... i can't load the page
<caleb> Magic-Fx: Do you have any other browsers installed?
<caleb> Magic-Fx: Also, which version of Kubuntu?
<Magic-Fx> 6.10 and not aside from the default browser that comes with it
<Magic-Fx> i forget the name.
<SolidSource> konqueror
<Magic-Fx> yeah thats the one
<caleb> Magic-Fx: Does Konqueror work when Firefox doesn't?
<Magic-Fx> yes
<caleb> That sounds like a Firefox bug, to me.
<SolidSource> magic-fx: you using AMD64?
<Jucato> wow! konqueror works and firefox doesn't? yay
<caleb> I think it has something to do with the default DHCP timeout with FF as opposed to Konqueror, because I've noticed this as well, with Dapper, Edgy and Feisty.
<Magic-Fx> SolidSource: are u talking about my cpu or something else?
<SolidSource> magic-fx: yes, 64bit 32bit?
<Magic-Fx> 32bit
<Magic-Fx> duron 1200, 512mb ddr
<SolidSource> hmm...that is odd
<Magic-Fx> i've used windows for years... recently i got a virus and had to do a format/reinstall and a friend came over with a copy of kubuntu so i installed it
<Magic-Fx> im very limited with my linux knowledge (have only used shell accounts in the past) so im not 100% with it
<Magic-Fx> but so far im VERY impressed and intend to keep using kubuntu.
<caleb> Magic-Fx: Well, I'm glad you're happy, and I think I may have a solution..
<Magic-Fx> i like the sound of that
<SolidSource> magic-fx: it must be a firefox issue...could try www.getswiftfox.com since it installs a littel differently than adept installs firefox
<caleb> Magic-Fx: Happy with Kubuntu, that is... And I think the problem is in the standard timeout for Firefox.. Let me look up how to change it, to see what happens.
<SolidSource> it should be in about:config
<Magic-Fx> ok thanks caleb
<Absorto> hellow! please help me! I've run: xhost + ; DISPLAY=127.0.0.1:0.0 xlogo and I get Error: can't open display 127.0.0.1:0.0
<Absorto> I also tried the hostname, and other IP addresses configured in this host. I don't understand what's going on. however if I try DISPLAY=:0.0 xlogo does run
<Magic-Fx> does anyone know how i make my computer viewable through the network? I can see other computers (running windows) but they are unable to see me
<Viesta> #Jakarta
<caleb> Magic-Fx: As far as that goes, I think you have to install the samba package3
<SolidSource> magic-FX: could be a problem with the windows machine firewall...also need samba installed
<Magic-Fx> oh sweet as i don't have that installed, i'll do it now.
<caleb> Magic-Fx: And I'd try changing the network.http.keep-alive.timeout setting in Firefox's about:config
<Magic-Fx> how do i get to that caleb?
<caleb> I think that'll work, but I normally don't use FF unless it won't open in Konqueror properly, so...
<SolidSource> lol I am the opposite....can't do in konqueror what I can do in firefox...
<norbert> Are there people with Feisty + mdadm + boot problems? I'm getting lots of wierd issues (that I'm having trouble isolating) and there seem to be similar unsolved problems on the forums - but I don't see any official bugs https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+bugs
<caleb> Magic-Fx: type "about:config" into the address bar of Firefox when you open it. Then search for the line I gave you. After that, you'll double-click the number on the far-right and change that setting to something larger. I'd try 400 or 500, myself.
<SolidSource> off topic announcement: Transformers is nearing release!!! only 4 months to go
<Magic-Fx> ok ive changed it to 450, in the middle of ur suggestions :D
<crackhead> question: what should i do when adept sort of freezes during "preparing" stage of isntallation, after it's downloaded all the files??
<Jucato> crackhead: what are you trying to install (I think I asked this already earlier)
<caleb> Now see if it works for you. If it doesn't, I'll see if I can come up with something else.
<xine> hai all
<SolidSource> crakhead: click "show details"
<crackhead> im installing a whole list of things
<crackhead> right now? jre
<Jucato> SolidSource: offtopic reply: yay!
<Jucato> crackhead: uh oh...
<Jucato> !java | crackhead
<ubotu> crackhead: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<SolidSource> crackhead: you can't install java in adept
<Jucato> crackhead: read the last sentence
<crackhead> great, wish i had known beforehand
<crackhead> so how do i cancel out adept, and can i cancel that particular install but still get the others, which have already dl'd?
<Hudson> Jucato I think java 6 is available now
<SolidSource> crackhead: you may need to do a "sudo dpkg --configure -a" first
<Jucato> Hudson: yes. give me a few secs
<Jucato> SolidSource: (tell him to close Adept first)
<Hudson> ubuntu guide has the updated install instructions
<SolidSource> crackhead; also yes,,,java6 instead
<Magic-Fx> I will be back; Need to restart to change something in kernel.
<Hudson> for JRE and Mozilla plugin
<SolidSource> crackhead: close adept before running that command
<colorboy> crackhead: use shell> sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<SolidSource> jucato there you go  :-D
<Jucato> :P
<SolidSource> ok recap
<SolidSource> close adept
<Jucato> Hudson: read the 2nd to the last sentence of the Java factoid
<SolidSource> run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<colorboy> otherwise reboot then you sure you are closed :-))
<SolidSource> run "sudo aptitude install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-plugin"
* Jucato would rather use sudo aptitude -R to avoid installing Recommends
<colorboy> enable multiverse and universe in /etc/apt/sources.list
<SolidSource> lol...well if you want to do that sure
<LL_Hakaisou> !WoW
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<Hudson> Jucato wtf is the java factoid? :)
<SolidSource> LL_Hakaisou: lol have fun with that...though I have it running flawlessly
<Jucato> !java | Hudson
<ubotu> Hudson: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Jucato> Hudson: this ^^^^
<SolidSource> stupid www.imdb.com trailors...keeps causing mplayer to crash firefox
<Hudson> Jucato so what does that mean exactly? java works on my system.
<Jucato> <Hudson> Jucato I think java 6 is available now <---
<Hudson> o
<colorsoundboy> runescape is too slow with java on my machine so it don't work :|
<SolidSource> lol
<Hudson> I always thought those factoids were a way for ppl here to tell noobs to STFU
<Hudson> so I never really read them
<Hudson> :\
<SolidSource> umm...no
<Jucato> that's what you get. so RTFF (Read The Free Factoid) :D
<SolidSource> just tells how to install stuff...so we don't have to go into details in the chat
<Jucato> Hudson: actually the factoids are there to help save lots of typing and bookmarks
<Hudson> I realize that now.
<MarkC> and tell people to stfu.
<MarkC> !stfu
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<SolidSource> you know by the time they get 64bit OS working to the same scale as 32bit OS....they will have 128bit
<Hudson> lol see what I mean :)
<orient2000> what is a comment to make a directory?
<Hudson> mkdir
<SolidSource> "mkdir"
<orient2000> thks
<Hudson> <3
<Jucato> mkdir (in case you still didn't see :D)
<SolidSource> ok, now all we need is stdin's "mkdir"
<orient2000> I got permission denied
<Hudson> where are you trying to make a dir?
<MarkC> sudo mkdir :)
<MarkC> /sys/ ?
<Hudson> sudo mkdir then
<stdin> huh, what?
<orient2000> "/usr/share"
<SolidSource> lol
<Hudson> :)
<Jucato> orient2000: why are you making a folder in /usr/share?
<orient2000> I try to make install
<Jucato> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Jucato> you don't manually add directories to root owned directories unless you need to (which most of the time , you don't)
<orient2000> it does not want to create directory so I try to do it myself first
<orient2000> yes compile
<Jucato> why and when doesn't it want to create a directory? did you use "sudo make install"?
<SolidSource> orient2000: thats because its "sudo make" "sudo make install"
<orient2000> OK
<MarkC> jucato's fast.
<Jucato> SolidSource: actually, "make" only
<MarkC> i give... :)
<Jucato> "./configure", "make", "sudo make install"
<SolidSource> Jucato: depends, I've had some that "make" alone didn't want to work
<Jucato> orient2000: that wiki page gives detailed instructions/guide on how to compile
<Jucato> SolidSource: that would be very very strange... and probably a problem w/ either the source code or thedirectory
<SolidSource> Jucato: maybe, but I got it working...though uninstalled it almost right after
* Jucato prefers to compile and install outside of system owned directories.. no need for sudo
<orient2000> It worked thenks I am installing rubyripper
<SolidSource> Jucato: me too..but the stupid source didn't want to work otherwise
<Jucato> stupid source coders... :P
<Magic-Fx> Hey... the firefox issue appears to be fixed thanks guys.
<caleb> Magic-Fx: Glad we could help.
<SolidSource> good work team!
<Magic-Fx> hrm... seems i spoke too soon
<SolidSource> lol
<Magic-Fx> it works after i first reboot fine... but now its playing up again
<caleb> Magic-Fx: That's really odd...
<Magic-Fx> really really odd.
<caleb> Magic-Fx: Are you sure it's not a problem with the site you're trying to access?
<Magic-Fx> yeah im positive
<Magic-Fx> the site is google.co.nz
<Magic-Fx> which is the fastest webserver in new zealand
<Magic-Fx> and i can access it fine from windows using firefox.
<caleb> Magic-Fx: Try Konqueror and see what happens.
<SolidSource> magic-fx: all I have to say is....you lucky lucky man....living in NZ
<caleb> SolidSource: I agree with you. Anywhere could beat Tennessee, though...
<SolidSource> caleb: oh come on...rock and roll capital of the world there
<Magic-Fx> konq loads the page fine
<SolidSource> caleb: it beats Utah...what we got? snow? great I can freeze my butt even easier
<caleb> SolidSource: Touche.
<caleb> Magic-Fx: Have you checked for an updated version of Firefox, yet?
<Magic-Fx> SolidSource: your welcome to move to nz, i'll even put u up a place to stay if u fix my kubuntu lol
<Magic-Fx> caleb: i've only just downloaded it mate
<SolidSource> magic-fx: WOOHOO!
<Magic-Fx> right; i've installed samba can someone help me with file sharing and shit please?
<SolidSource> magic-fx: the funny thing is, I am actually looking at Australia and NZ as part of my post-graduation job search
<reldruh> Magic-Fx: I can try, I've made a ton of mistakes with samba :-)
<faraz> where is the repositories file located??
<caleb> Magic-Fx: It should work, if you try to access your machine from Windows.. You'll have to login, but I think it'll work. Or, it will, based on my home network.
<reldruh> faraz: /etc/apt/sources.list
<caleb> faraz: /etc/apt/sources.list
<faraz> thanks
<SolidSource> magic-fx caleb: he still needs to configure first
<SolidSource> magic-fx: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#samba_server        will get you started
<caleb> SolidSource: I could've sworn it worked fine when I installed it on my desktop, but it's been so long that I really can't remember.
<SolidSource> caleb: I've always had to do some configurations first
<LL_Hakaisou> ok then
<LL_Hakaisou> a nice fresh reboot
<Magic-Fx> SolidSource: www.otago.ac.nz
<SolidSource> magic-fx: that where you go?
<margis> hello
<margis> i have a problem with a tv tuner.....can anyone help?
<margis> i cant  find  a way to install it
<SolidSource> not I, though I shall be listening cause I'm thinking of getting one
<margis> it is  the pctv 330e
<reldruh> I just ordered one yesterday, but I can't help you out either :-(
<margis> http://www.pinnaclesys.com/PublicSite/us/Products/Consumer+Products/PCTV+Tuners/PCTV+Analog_Digital+PVR/PCTV+HD+Pro+Stick.htm
<margis> i have this
<SolidSource> well thats an interesting little thing
<margis> can anyone  suggest me a programm to watch tv....(i will need it  when i install it
<margis> it is nice  tuner
<reldruh> margis: mythtv?
<margis> but  i can use it  only with windows
<reldruh> margis: are you sure there's a linux driver for it?
<LL_Hakaisou> ok then...
<margis> mythtv ,,,,,yes,..but i  cant  install it
<LL_Hakaisou> i installed wine, but there is no .wine folder in my home directory
<reldruh> margis: can't install myth or the tuner?
<SolidSource> LL_Hakaisou: you need to run wine at least 1 time first
<LL_Hakaisou> i have
<LL_Hakaisou> just type in wine, right?
<LL_Hakaisou> aha
<LL_Hakaisou> wine: wineprefixcreate failed while creating '/home/(username omitted)/.wine'
<MarkC> LL_Hakaisou: winecfg ?
<john> Would anyone know why I am unable to modify my master volume using the alsa driver but am able to modify my PCM volume.
<john> My volume is soooo low.
<margis> i cant  install  both of them
<LL_Hakaisou> i think my copy of wine is messed up
<LL_Hakaisou> nothing involving the wine command is working
<reldruh> margis: I'd worry about the tuner first. If you can't get that working there's no point in installing mythtv. Find out if there's a driver for it. The mythtv wiki might be helpful
<SolidSource> LL_Hakaisou: you mean in run command "wine" doesn't do anything?
<LL_Hakaisou> it just displays the help dialog
<SolidSource> LL_Hakaisou: try in konsole "wine-cfg
<SolidSource> without quote
<LL_Hakaisou> command not found
<LL_Hakaisou> do you mean winecfg?
<SolidSource> margis: try kdetv
<LL_Hakaisou> woah...
<LL_Hakaisou> i just got like, 15 error messages in the Konsole
<SolidSource> LL_Hakaisou: ok...so no dash
<LL_Hakaisou> that's what threw all the messages at me
<SolidSource> LL_Hakaisou: are the errors about dependcies:
<SolidSource> ?
<LL_Hakaisou> i think...
<professor> hi
<LL_Hakaisou> i dunno
<reldruh> hi professor
<seanOne> sudo wine-cfg
<LL_Hakaisou> seanOne: same result
<seanOne> balls
<LL_Hakaisou> the problem is that wine never setup a /.wine/ directory when i installed it for some reason
<LL_Hakaisou> i think
<LL_Hakaisou> i think i need to uninstall it then reinstall it
<crackhead> when adept is hanging on preparing to install jre (because jre cant be installed with adept), what do i do to cancel or skip the jre install there and continue with the rest? it already downloaded everything, but did not install anything..
<kraut> moin
<SolidSource> crackhead: just exit adept
<SolidSource> crackhead: and run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and that should install it all
<john> Anyone have any ideas why alsamixer wont let me adjust Master Volume.
<john> It just says 00 for its value.
<john> Im unable to increase it.
<SolidSource> crackhead: if not, install java in konsole, then go back into adept for the rest...you won't have to wait for download
<crackhead> will it have stored the list of files i was in the midst of installing?
<SolidSource> you will have to reselect them
<crackhead> i just tried to do the dpkg, hit return. it just seeemd to complete in a split second and went to a fresh user prompt.
<crackhead> it didnt install everything, im sure.
<crackhead> do you think a thread of adept is still running somewhere? i just went to open adept again, and it presented the sudo login, but then didn't load up afterwards.
<SolidSource> crackhead: stay out of adept and in konsole, "sudo aptitude install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-plugin"
<crackhead> im not saying just for java. how do i get back into adept anyway? i just tried, and it didnt load.
<SolidSource> crackhead: just try again
<SolidSource> crackhead: that such thing happens from time to time
<crackhead> i see i have several adept maanger processes running in kde sys guard. im going to kill 'em, and then restart the adept. that should work, right?
<SolidSource> crackhead: yes it will...though you will have to start ksysgaurd with "kdesu ksysguard"
<crackhead> from konsole?
<SolidSource> can or "alt+F2"
<SolidSource> for run command
<mefisto__> has anyone here had any luck using K9copy?
<crackhead> bam, worked like magic, baby. ha
<reldruh> mefisto__: yes, I love it
<SolidSource> mefisto__: I use it regularly
<reldruh> does anybody know when the new version will get into the repos? I've had trouble compiling it on my own
<SolidSource> reldruh: compiling what?
<reldruh> SolidSource: the latest version of k9copy
<reldruh> it was updated to 1.1.0 or something, but the version in the repos is something below that, even in the feisty one
<mefisto__> k9copy users: I get error msg "an error occured while running DVDAuthor". do you ever get that?
<SolidSource> mefisto__: nope neevr seen it, you have libdvd* all installed?
<mefisto__> yes
<reldruh> mefisto__: I've never gotten that, but this is a good example of where the newer version would be nice. The changelog for 1.1.0 is '- backup without menus, without dvdauthor'
<john> Any ideas..
<john> Unable to modify master volume using alsa driver.
<john> Master volume just says 00
<john> when viewed via alsamixer
<mefisto__> reldruh: the version I have (from repos) IS 1.1.0
<Ayabara2> anyone using krusader? I'm looking for a package of 1.8 beta, but I can't find one for kubuntu
<reldruh> mefisto__: is it a beta?
<SolidSource> reldruh: this thread has a repo that might have it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=108069
<jake> hi everybody im new to kubuntu somebody please help
<reldruh> jake: what's the problem?
<jake> how do i install software at this os?
<SolidSource> reldruh: though it says breezy in it...they might have a edgy section
<SolidSource> reldruh: which they do...and it has 1.1 in it
<reldruh> jake: depends on what you're trying to install. For most stuff, if you open up adept (press alt+space and start typing adept) you can search for programs. When you find one you want, right click on it and click 'Request Install'
<reldruh> jake: when you've requested everything you want, hit hte apply changes button at the top
<SolidSource> jake: don't install java in it though!!
<jake> thanx i'll try rbr
<jake> btw can you install .exe files?
<reldruh> jake: no, those are windows specific. They won't work on linux. But you don't need them, there's a ton of great software in adept
<jake> because i really need my cakewalk program
<reldruh> SolidSource: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/edgy/+package/k9copy. They all look like betas of the 1.1 release. The final one would be nice. I think the lack of dvdauthor came about between the last beta and the release
<reldruh> jake: what does it do? Chances are good there's an equivelant for linux
<jake> midi editing software
<SolidSource> reldruh: well...thought 1.1 was still in beta....I don't know then
<reldruh> SolidSource: 1.1's definitely been released. Check kde-apps.org
<SolidSource> reldruh: just looked at its main site
<reldruh> does anybody here use rosegarden? jake, rosegarden is a very high quality audio editing program for linux; it will probably fill your needs. I don' tknow much about it, though
<jake> ok thanx a lot reldruh, one more question, how bout games can i install my age of empire 2?
<crackhead> question: where does wget put any downloaded package? does it store it only in some temp file/folder that gets erased after a while?
<reldruh> jake: possibly with wine (it's a program that lets you run some windows programs on linux) or cedega (a game oriented version of wine)
<SolidSource> jake: through WINE or crossover linux, you possibly could
<LL_Hakaisou> either one costs money though
<SolidSource> crackhead: wget saves the file in whatever directary you are currently in under konsole
<cj_sze> :)))
<SolidSource> crackhead: unless specified otherwise
* Skuller thinks why beryl is such a pain to install n get to work properly
<caleb> LL_Hakaisou: WINE is free. Crossover isn't..
<jake> thank you very much guys brb
<LL_Hakaisou> that's what i ment caleb
<adydas> beryl is easy
<LL_Hakaisou> i was referring to Cedega and Crossover
<daft_> hey, noob question but how do I configure my autostart in KDE?
<caleb> LL_Hakaisou: Oh. Nevermind.
<SolidSource> Crossover and cedega aren't free, but they make things much easier than messing with wine
<adydas> daft_: adydas@adydas:~/.kde/Autostart
<daft_> thanks sir
<reldruh> what is autostart?
<adydas> err /home/user/.kde/Autostart
<daft_> ok
<adydas> reldruh: AUto start programs on boot
<reldruh> mmm, that sounds useful
<daft_> ok, and what do i do with the folder
<adydas> you put the program(s) via ln -s into there
<daft_> ahh
<daft_> ta
<adydas> so ln -s /etc/apache/apache.sh as a bad eg
<reldruh> all right, g'night everybody
<hyper__ch> or one could save the session and restart the session upon reboot
<hyper__ch> adydas: apache should be started from the init
<adydas> i said a BAD eg
<adydas> it was the only thing i could think of
<jake> how can i install tar.gz files?
<caleb> Dumb question, but is there a way I can switch off the second processor core on my Core Duo without rebooting and going into the BIOS?
<adydas> jake:  you dont isntall them, you can unzip with tar -zxvf filename.gz
<adydas> better eg for Autostart then, lrwxrwxrwx 1 adydas adydas 22 2007-03-02 11:07 beryl-manager -> /usr/bin/beryl-m
<caleb> jake: Then cd into the directory, and if it's a binary, run it. If not, ./configure, make, make install
<SolidSource> jake: here this site will explain most of your initial questions: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<Jucato> !compile | jake
<ubotu> jake: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Jucato> jake: what is that .tar.gz? what are you trying to install?
<jake> wine
<Jucato> wine is in the repos jake...
<SolidSource> jake: adept can install that
<adydas> jake: apt-get install wine
<Jucato> and it's one of the hardest things to compile
<Jucato> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<hyper__ch> jake: and you find current wine versions in the winehq repos
<Jucato> !info wine edgy-backports
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.30-0ubuntu2~edgy1 (edgy-backports), package size 9355 kB, installed size 43704 kB
<jake> thanx
<Jucato> hyper__ch: latest is 0.9.31. Edgy has 0.9.30
<Evil_DuDe> is there a great difference between them ?
<hyper__ch> Jucato: :) well, using the repos from budgetdedicated
<Jucato> Evil_DuDe: beside the ubuntu version being 1 release late?
<Evil_DuDe> yeah
<Jucato> the ubuntu version has been built against ubuntu and packaged by the official Ubuntu packagers (MOTU's)
<hyper__ch> Evil_DuDe: have a look at the version history of it
<Evil_DuDe> ok
<Evil_DuDe> thank you
* caleb almost did something dumb, due to having an ssh -X session into the desktop running...
<SolidSource> speaking of SSH, has anyone had problems with running KDM through SSH and upon logout, the host computer crash?
<caleb> Always make sure you're in the right machine when checking a sources.list and if it looks like the wrong version, don't do a "find and replace" and save before looking...
<hyper__ch> Evil_DuDe: for the diffs:  http://www.winehq.com/?announce=latest
<Evil_DuDe> hey thanks
<caleb> SolidSource: No, I haven't tried that, but I can test to se what happens.
<SolidSource> caleb: well its in correlation with XMDC (or whatever it is)
<daft_> thanks for your help adydas
<daft_> bye all
<caleb> SolidSource: Ah... I usually haven't any reason to run remote X apps, except for when I want to control my desktop's Amarok setup via the notebook...
<caleb> Too lazy to hook the notebook up to the good speakers, when I can ssh into the machine that has the good stuff...
<SolidSource> caleb: I do, cause I like to be able to monitor my torrents or what ever else I left it doing
<SolidSource> caleb: such as...dist-upgrade...cause my connection sucks and ithat takes forever
<caleb> SolidSource: I forgot about that.. Plus, it's nice for escaping proxy servers that block esr's website...
<SolidSource> caleb: yep that too
<yapyccky> hello. who can help me to mount an sd memory card?
<caleb> yapyccky: What card reader do you have?
<SolidSource> it should do it automatically just like a USB drive
<yapyccky> 02:05.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ac)
<yapyccky> 02:05.1 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ac)
<yapyccky> thats what i get from lspci
<SolidSource> internal or external ?
<caleb> SolidSource: The TI reader built-in to my laptop doesn't exactly like me very well...
<yapyccky> internal
<caleb> yapyccky: Does it show any changes in dmesg when you insert/remove a card?
<SolidSource> caleb: ok, you help cause I have never had problems with any internal card readers
<yapyccky> yes caleb
<yapyccky>  pccard: PCMCIA card inserted into slot 0
<yapyccky> [17264035.160000]  cs: memory probe 0xfe800000-0xfeafffff: excluding 0xfe800000-0xfe82ffff 0xfead0000-0xfeafffff
<yapyccky> [17264035.160000]  pcmcia: registering new device pcmcia0.0
<yapyccky> [17265007.644000]  pccard: card ejected from slot 0
<yapyccky> [17265013.852000]  pccard: PCMCIA card inserted into slot 0
<yapyccky> [17265013.852000]  pcmcia: registering new device pcmcia0.0
<yapyccky> [17265023.948000]  pccard: card ejected from slot 0
<caleb> yapyccky: It's seeing it as a PC Card for some reason.. Weird..
<yapyccky> what should i do?...
<caleb> yapyccky: Wait a sec... That was the Cardbus you detected... Can you send me the entire dmesg output as a plain-text file?
<pirothezero> anyone know any good sources to read for RandR extensions?
<pirothezero> like specs or something
<caleb> yapyccky: And the lspci -nv output, as well. Just do both, and use Konsole's "Save History As" function.
<caleb> Er, lspci -v
<yapyccky> im sending u dmesg.txt
<yapyccky> caleb, do u get my files?
<caleb> No, I'm not getting them.
<yapyccky> caleb, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8185/
<caleb> So the SD reader is a Cardbus card, right?
<yapyccky> it seems so
<yapyccky> 02:05.1 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ac)
<yapyccky>         Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1894
<yapyccky>         Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 168, IRQ 177
<yapyccky>         Memory at fe801000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K] 
<yapyccky>         Bus: primary=02, secondary=04, subordinate=07, sec-latency=176
<yapyccky>         Memory window 0: 36000000-37fff000 (prefetchable)
<caleb> yapyccky: Can you do an lspci -v for me, as well?
<yapyccky>         Memory window 1: 38000000-39fff000
<yapyccky>         I/O window 0: 0000cc00-0000ccff
<yapyccky>         I/O window 1: 00001000-000010ff
<yapyccky>         16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001
<yapyccky> ok, wait
<yapyccky> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8186/
<yapyccky> here it is
<SolidSource> off topic: this is going to be one great B-day.... Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles comes out on my B-day
<SolidSource> gonna have to get wasted and go see it
<LL_Hakaisou> it's gonna suck
<LL_Hakaisou> i loved the ninja turtles, and it pains me to see what they are doing to it
<SolidSource> why say that?
<LL_Hakaisou> you seen the trailer?
<SolidSource> yeah
<LL_Hakaisou> i dunno, something about it doesn't sit right with me
<SolidSource> what just cause theres no Shredder? that movie has been done
<yapyccky> caleb, what do u think?
<SolidSource> though, its possible they are loosing touch with the turtles original personalities
<Tido> anyone here installed ktorrent 2.1?
<SolidSource> nope, azureus is better so use it
<SolidSource> so I*
<fignew> SolidSource: better at using your ram and CPU
<Tido> az has a lot of overhead for a bt client >.>
<fignew> Tido: yes, I do
<Tido> (though az is fantastic, just java)
<SolidSource> but it does the best job, torrents get done faster in it
<fignew> I would run utorrent under wine before I run azureus
<Tido> well, of course kubuntu comes with ktorrent 2.0x, but it really is slow
<SolidSource> well I don't notice any performance problems...but I have a pretty damn good machine
<Tido> and I know about port forwards, etc
<Tido> I'm doing wine+utorrent atm and it is twice as fast as ktorrent 2.0x
<Tido> the problem is, I'm running wine....with utorrent
<Tido> is 2.1 faster?
<fignew> It's hard for me to tell
<fignew> cause I'm on a 100mbit connection, so the limit is always the swarm of users on the torrent
<Tido> where do you live?
<fignew> College dorm :)
<Tido> I meant geographically
<caleb> yapyccky: Have you tried "sudo modprobe sd_mod" and "sudo modprobe scsi_mod"
<fignew> Georgia
<SolidSource> thats a shared T1 or T3 line (5-30Mbs max)
<Tido> must be ga tech then
<fignew> yep :)
<yapyccky> now i di
<Tido> normally I'd agree with you SolidSource, but GA Tech has god's internet
<Tido> anyways, is 2.1 in a package?
<yapyccky> now?
<fignew> yes
<fignew> I got it from the official ktorrent site
<Tido> k, I'll try that, thanks
<caleb> yapyccky: Try it, and see what happens, now. I'm still looking through the Ubuntu forums, though.
<yapyccky> caleb, nothing happend...
<fignew> Tido, now that I think about it though, sometimes it does run slow
<fignew> It'll connect to 8-10 hosts, and it just sits on them
<fignew> even if they're slow
<caleb> yapyccky: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282179
<fignew> I guess I've only had that problem on the wifi
<fignew> lol, Tido, you're from georgia? #ubuntu-georgia ;)
<caleb> yapyccky: There's some good information if you don't mind wading through it. However, since it's a Ricoh card reader, I'm unsure as to whether it'll work or not, because I've seen information saying that they don't work under Ubuntu.
<yapyccky> ok....thx caleb.
<caleb> yapyccky: No problem. I've got to get my internal reader working as well, so it's not like it's distracting me from what I was already doing.
<yapyccky> thx
<caleb> Also, you may wnat to install the ivman package.
<caleb> I hate to leave good company, but it's almost 3 AM and I've got three essays due at 8 AM, so I'll be going back to writing.
<fignew> caleb: gee, you're just like me when it comes to doing work :P
<caleb> fignew: Well, when it's boring work, it gets pushed back. Especially when everyone and their cat has my cell number and makes full use of it whenever there's a computer problem anywhere in my particular town...
<eXistenZ> Hello guys, is there a firefox-kde integration patch or something of that kind?
<caleb> System Settings > Appearance > GTK Styles and Fonts
<Jucato> eXistenZ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntegrateFirefoxWithKDE
<eXistenZ> Jucato, Thanks a million!
<Jucato> eXistenZ: it's a bit "superficial" though... in most cases...
<eXistenZ> Jucato, I mean the "Open file" option.
<eXistenZ> It just doesn't open the file =/
<Jucato> from the Download manager?
<Jucato> Firefox's download manager, I mean?
<eXistenZ> yes.
* Jucato thinks it's a known bug...
<Jucato> not really sure though. sorry
<SolidSource> I think it is known, cause I haven't seen it work outside of windows
<pirothezero> can someone explain to me briefly what RandR is ?
<adydas> Rest and relaxation??
<SolidSource> lol
<caleb> SolidSource: It works under Mac OS X, as well. *points at the old PowerBook and the Mac mini while whistling innocently*
<adydas> :P
<pirothezero> lol adydas
<SolidSource> caleb: ok ok...outside of the greedy corporate OSs
<Jucato> adydas: that's R & R :P
<adydas> everyone needs some rnr
<Jucato> pirothezero: X Resize and Rotate extension: http://keithp.com/~keithp/talks/randr/
<caleb> So, anyone other than me try the latest KDE4 release?
<SolidSource> not messing with it till its complete
<Jucato> release?
<Jucato> that's KDE 3.80.x "developers'" snapshots.
<pirothezero> thx!
<Jucato> pirothezero: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Randr
<Jucato> don't you just love Google and Wikipedia? :D
<pirothezero> having one hell of a time trying to run beryl with portrait mode using the rotate command
<pirothezero> is xrandr the same thing?
<Erunno> caleb: I compiled parts of it in the last few days. Nothing earth-shattering so far.
<Jucato> tablet pc? O.o
<pirothezero> neg dual dell monitors
<Jucato> ooh....
<pirothezero> that can rotate 90 degrees, and if i uncomment "Rotate" "True" it works and passes the RandR test
<Jucato> KDE4 stuff so far are under-the-hood changes.
<pirothezero> but with Rotate in there it fails back to the failsafe so I want to learn more about RandR
<Erunno> I'm close to buying a new notebook. Does anyone know if dual monitor support work with the recent free/binary ATI drivers ?
<Jucato> pirothezero: have you used krandrtray?
<pirothezero> no
<Jucato> :D
<pirothezero> that like on the fly type app
<pirothezero> ?
<caleb> Jucato: Quite true. However, the few bits of UI mods they've thrown out are pretty nice...
<SolidSource> no extreme changes in GUI can truly be made until holigraphic projectors are created
<pirothezero> not in apt-get it looks like
<Erunno> Direct feed to the brain ftw.
<pirothezero> will have to find krandrtray elsewhere
<soulfree> can i get help?
<Jucato> pirothezero: er.. installed by default :)
<Jucato> pirothezero: that's the command to run it. Alt+F2, krandrtray
<pirothezero> cant find it in system desktop applet
<pirothezero> oh
<pirothezero> word
<soulfree> i wanna see divx and wmv files on my kubuntu
<soulfree> but i don't  know how to
<SolidSource> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<pirothezero> be back in a bit
<soulfree> yes! i heard about win32 codecs
<milaks> Hi. Since I do not have right ctrl key (I have a mini keyboard), I've mapped both right win-key and menu key (which I do not use) in ~/.Xmodmap to be ctrl. And this works fine in GNOME. In KDE however it depends, it works that way until I for exmaple start to type message in Kopete, in which case both keys are reverted. Dose anynone knows solution to this?
<Skuller> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Skuller> !amr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Skuller> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Skuller> !3gp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3gp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lynoure> milaks: you could try running you Xmodmap from ~/.kde/Autostart for KDE
<Jucato> !botabuse | Skuller
<ubotu> Skuller: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Skuller> Jucato: sorry
<milaks> Lynoure: I'm doing that already, and mapping works until I for example start typing message in Kopete, after that they behave like before mapping.
<milaks_> Hi. Since I do not have right ctrl key (I have a mini keyboard), I've mapped both right win-key and menu key (which I do not use) in ~/.Xmodmap to be ctrl. And this works fine in GNOME. In KDE however it depends, it works that way until I for exmaple start to type message in Kopete, in which case both keys are reverted. Dose anynone knows solution to this?
<Lynoure> milaks: hmm, ok, you only mentioned ~/.Xmodmap so I thought that's the only place where you have your xmodmap
<milaks> Lynoure: in Autostart I have "url to application" from which I call xmodpam ~/.Xmodmap
<Lynoure> milaks: does it only happen in Kopete or also in other kde apps? If not in all, which ones?
<akrus> could someone help me with SSH? :x
<akrus> it's started but not working
<akrus> what's the problem :)
<Lynoure> akrus: Probably, just give more detail.
<Lynoure> akrus: ssh out or sshd?
<akrus> sshd
<milaks> Lynoure: Well I dont know for others, for example I'm using Konversation right now, and it works fine, those keys are still ctrl.
<akrus> trying to connect to localhost -> nothing :(
<akrus> it worked before
<akrus> where should the logs be?
<Lynoure> akrus: So, what has changed between?   /var/log/daemon.log, I think
<akrus> Lynoure: nothing :)
<akrus> daemon.log -> no 'ssh'
<Lynoure> akrus: usually when people claim nothing has changed, they are forgetting some things...
<akrus> ok, Feb 27 08:38:11 flygroup sshd[5407] : Server listening on :: port 22.
<akrus> i did not touch ssh ever
<akrus> it worked on feb.27
<milaks> Lynoure: any ideas?
<Lynoure> akrus: But did you install e.g. a firewall?
<akrus> Lynoure: no
<akrus> newer kernel only
<akrus> :)
<soulfree> hmm.. thanks!^^
<Lynoure> milaks: no, sorry. I assume you have googled for xmodmap Kopete already?
<akrus> feb.28 also working :)
<milaks> yea
<Lynoure> akrus: no reboots after feb 28th?
<akrus> there were
<Lynoure> akrus: if there are, did the sshd still start listening after?
<apallo> is there a way to play windows streaming video in firefox?
<Lynoure> akrus: if not, what if you start it manually?
<akrus> Mar  1 19:23:46 flygroup sshd[11296] : Server listening on :: port 22.
<akrus> after that - no restarts
<akrus> 11296 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
<akrus> Lynoure: /etc/init.d/ssh restart? :)
<Lynoure> akrus: What happens when you try to connect?
<akrus> Lynoure: nothing
<akrus> Lynoure: no info in logs & no ssh reply :(
<Lynoure> akrus: nothing? no timeout even?
<akrus> Lynoure: what's the timeout?
<akrus> ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection timed out
<Lynoure> akrus: that is a timeout.
<akrus> yeah
<akrus> x_X
<Lynoure> What if you telnet to the same port?
<akrus> lemme check
<akrus> no reply
<akrus> Trying 127.0.0.1...
<akrus> woo
<akrus> woot
<akrus> works
<akrus> when IP is specified
<akrus> (external one)
<akrus> but not the local :x
<Lynoure> akrus: why do you need to ssh to localhost anyway :)
<Magic-Fx> hey guys i got my network working fine, thanks for all the help. I still had issues with firefox so i have just uninstalled it.
<akrus> to show kde4 for friend of mine :D
<f4ggz0r> hey guys my kubuntu wont start... it just puts me in black screen or console mode root@username-desktop:~#...     wat do i do next ??
<Lynoure> akrus: they cannot access your ip instead? Interesting.
<akrus> Permission denied, please try again. <-- wtf?
<akrus> password is right
<akrus> just did passwd
<akrus> o_O
<f4ggz0r> help :(
<akrus> ah
<akrus> it looks like it's router xD
<akrus> lol yeah
<akrus> xD
<Lynoure> f4ggz0r: does it give any errors in the process? And what has changed since it worked?
<akrus> hmmm
<f4ggz0r> umm i made a few changes in the bios, nothing big, atleast i didnt think so
<akrus> netstat -al does not show ssh
<f4ggz0r> no errors
<soulfree> thanks...
<akrus> tcp6       0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN
<akrus> tcp6?
<akrus> is it ipv6?
<soulfree> really thank you
<soulfree> and how can i see some divx files on kaffein?
<akrus> soulfree: install mplayer with codecs
<soulfree> oh...
<soulfree> can't operatin on my player?
<Jucato> soulfree: divx uses .avi. so libxine-extracodecs will take care of that
<Lynoure> f4ggz0r: Checked the log for xserver already? anything interesting there?
<akrus> hm, i simply installed mplayer so it added the codecs automatically :)
<soulfree> jukato: thank you
<akrus> Lynoure: any ideas anyway? :)
<f4ggz0r> log for xserver? how do i do that ?
<soulfree> and now i'll fond it :)
<Lynoure> akrus: I thought you just said it was your router causing it.
<akrus> Lynoure: nah
<naught101> anyone know why the ubuntu version of gparted lags so far behind the standard version?
<akrus> Lynoure: just when i used ext.ip i was connected to my router :)
<akrus> localhost is not connected anyway~
<Lynoure> akrus: localhost is local, on your own computer only. I still do not see how you need if for your friend. If they are already on your system, why do they need to ssh onto it?
<akrus> Lynoure: KDE4 is started via SSH
<akrus> x_X
<akrus> anyway
<akrus> the same happens for VirtualBox
<akrus> when connecting to 10.0.2.2 -> no reply...
<akrus> let's try plain install
<akrus> does not work anyway...
<Lynoure> 10.0.2.2 is your private ip? 127.0.0.1 is the localhost ip.
<akrus> I know
<akrus> 10.0.2.2 is used in VirtualBox
<akrus> for NAT
* SolidSource bids thee all good bight and good morning
<akrus> :)
<akrus> SolidSource: hey :)
<Lynoure> and you changed your kernel?
<akrus> Lynoure: likely
<akrus> Lynoure: I don't remember :)
<Lynoure> Forgot the NAT modules?
<f4ggz0r> hey guys my Adept Mgr seems to be not working right, how do i fix it ?
<akrus> SolidSource: could you help with SSHd problems? :3
<Jucato> how is it not working right f4ggz0r? please be more specific
<Lynoure> f4ggz0r: logs live on /var/log, so if you get command line, you can poke around there
<f4ggz0r> ahh ok thx Lyn
<compilerwriter1> speaking of ssh I could use some help there too.
<Lynoure> f4ggz0r: but if you got to Adept now, I guess your problem got solved
<f4ggz0r> Jucato, well it downloads packages ok i guess, but it gives error after i try to install them
<Jucato> f4ggz0r: try installing the same package using "sudo apt-get install"
<akrus> !openssh-server feisty
<akrus> o_O
<ubotu> openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-8ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 230 kB, installed size 596 kB
<f4ggz0r> no im not actually back in kubuntu yet, i notice that i do get the initial kubuntu pre-log screen... the word kubuntu with the blue growing line just underneath the word.. then black screen
<akrus> !openssh-server edgy
<ubotu> openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 212 kB, installed size 552 kB
<akrus> hmm
<Lynoure> akrus: you are on feisty?
<akrus> Lynoure: yep
<Lynoure> akrus: Why not try on #ubuntu+1 then?
<akrus> noone replying here xD
<Lynoure> compilerwriter1: Did you get your help already?
<compilerwriter1> Not really.
<Lynoure> compilerwriter1: if not, could you repeat what your problem si?
<Lynoure> s/si/is
<compilerwriter1> I have managed to install ssh, but am behind a router.  I thought I got that all configured, but I still can't seem to putty from a machine that is not on my home network.  I even signed up for a dns forwarding service and have the client for that.
<compilerwriter1> I just don't know where things are going afoul.
<compilerwriter1> I appears that you are a vi power user Lynoure.
<compilerwriter1> s/I/It
<Lynoure> compilerwriter1: vi power user? What?
<Lynoure> compilerwriter1: What vi has to do with your problem?
<compilerwriter1> vi has nothing to do with my problem.
<Magic-Fx> Hey.... Do you guys help with things like BitchX?
<compilerwriter1> The substitution string thingy you used reminded me of vi.
<Jucato> Lynoure: he's referring to your s/foo/foo1/
<Jucato> compilerwriter1: it's a common thing in IRC after a while... whether you use vi or not...
<compilerwriter1> That is correct sir Jucato.
<Lynoure> Jucato: substitution command does not a power user make
* Jucato learned it before he ever met vi
<Jucato> Lynoure: tell that to compilerwriter1 :P
<compilerwriter1> I learned vi before I met IRC back in the late 80s early nineties.
<Lynoure> Jucato: oh well.
<compilerwriter1> Anyway, Lynoure, do you feel like helping me troubleshoot this.
<compilerwriter1> Does anybody feel like helping me troubleshoot this mess?
<soulfree>  
<compilerwriter1> btw Jucato how does one do the emote things in IRC?
<Jucato> compilerwriter1: /me action
<soulfree> how can i get libxine-extracodecs?
<soulfree> i can't find it...sorry
<Jucato> soulfree: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3
<compilerwriter1> Lynoure:  Are you up to it?
<Erunno> I'm about to buy a new notebook. Does anyone know if dual monitor support work with the recent free/binary ATI drivers ?
<Lynoure> compilerwriter1: Hard to know beforehand, that :)
<Lynoure> compilerwriter1: What have you checked so far?
<compilerwriter1> I have forgotten what all I have checked.  I think I need to start from the beginning so to speak.
<Lynoure> compilerwriter1: port forwarding not being on on your router would be my first guess and at least in USA many ISPs block many services
<compilerwriter1> I have installed ssh.
<Lynoure> compilerwriter1: sshd, you mean.
<compilerwriter1> I have a DI-524 router I should say.
<compilerwriter1> Let me look.
<compilerwriter1> Lynoure firing up adept now.
<compilerwriter1> That could be my problem
<Lynoure> compilerwriter1: openssh-server is the one you want
<compilerwriter1> ok.  I will see what we have in a minute I hope.
<compilerwriter1> I have both openssh-server and openssh-client installed.  I also have ssh installed.
<Magic-Fx> i love kubuntu
<Magic-Fx> im going to see if me and kubuntu can get married.
<f4ggz0r> hey guys how do i get from the desktop to the var directory in the command console ?
<compilerwriter1> Lynoure: I have both openssh-server and openssh-client installed.  I also have ssh installed.
<Magic-Fx> f4ggz0r: just type /var into the address bar in konquerer
<Lynoure> compilerwriter1: if you do netstat -la  do you see an entry containing *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN
<f4ggz0r> i cant get into kubuntu gui
<Lynoure> compilerwriter1: if yes, if they try to ssh in from the local network, does that work?
<Lynoure> f4ggz0r: cd /var/log
<f4ggz0r> ahh ok good thx Lyn, life savor
<f4ggz0r> *huggies*
<Lynoure> f4ggz0r: less Xorg.0.log   (pressing q quits)
<Magic-Fx> Lynoure: any idea how to set the default nickname/username/server etc in BitchX?
<Lynoure> f4ggz0r: might want to do  dmesg  too
<Lynoure> Magic-Fx: Sorry, never used BitchX, just ircii and irssi and a pile of graphical ones
<marc> list channels
<Magic-Fx> Lynoure: Whats the most similar to mIRC client available on kubuntu?
<Magic-Fx> I'm using Konversation at the moment, which is good, but i can't add aliases which is dissapointing. Unless anyone here can inform me how to do that.
<f4ggz0r> Lyn, it says fonts dir not found
<Lynoure> Magic-Fx: I have not used Mirc for... 8 years or so :) xchat is not bad.
<f4ggz0r> refcount is 2, should be 1, fixing
<f4ggz0r> is the last line
<Magic-Fx> hmmm... i downloaded xchat and didn't like it. I used to like BitchX heaps but im a bit rusty now. lol
<f4ggz0r> how did i lose my fonts directory ?
<Lynoure> f4ggz0r: anything with EE on Xorg.0.log?
<f4ggz0r> let me look..
<f4ggz0r> Lyn, a bunch of 'can not open device...' on EE
<cpk1> konversation is cool
<solemnwarning> Are there any programs I can use for drawing graphs?
<Lynoure> f4ggz0r: which kind of devices?
<f4ggz0r> Lyn, /dev/wacom no such file or dir
<solemnwarning> Anyone?
<Lynoure> f4ggz0r: sounds like you might want to reconfigure x. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<Lynoure> f4ggz0r: ah, wacom should not be trouble.
<Jucato> solemnwarning: what kind of graphs? There's KChart. I don't know the equivalent OpenOffice.org app
<f4ggz0r> Lyn, hmm wat should i do then i wonder
* f4ggz0r scratch his tiny head
<Lynoure> try the command I gave you. but if you are already root, skip the sudo
<f4ggz0r> ahh okie
<Lynoure> f4ggz0r: it will ask you a pile of questions and also try to figure out on it's own things about your display card, monitor and so on.
<f4ggz0r> Lyn, this is wat i typed: reconfigure x. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<f4ggz0r> but i get 'reconfig not found'
<f4ggz0r> reconfig command not found
<Erunno> f4ggz0r: Type only the sudo part
<f4ggz0r> im in root
<f4ggz0r> desktop:/root$
<f4ggz0r> lyn said dont type sudo if im in root
<Magic-Fx> How do i turn off server notices in Konversation?
<Erunno> f4ggz0r: Yes, type the rest then (dpkg-reconfigure and so on)
<f4ggz0r> ahh ok
<Lynoure> f4ggz0r: just  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<Lynoure> f4ggz0r: assuming you had root.
<f4ggz0r> it says 'must be run in root' i thot i was in root
<f4ggz0r> desktop:/root$
<f4ggz0r> thats where im at
<Lynoure> f4ggz0r: I try to separate things to type with double space from the rest, but I quess it is not always learn.
<Lynoure> f4ggz0r: then try it with  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<solemnwarning> Holy crap
<solemnwarning> I just installed tulip, ran it and clicked new
<solemnwarning> It crashed X o_O
<f4ggz0r> ok now its says 'xserver-org not installed
<f4ggz0r> '
<Erunno> O.o
<solemnwarning> How can an app take down the X server? :\
<f4ggz0r> :(
<f4ggz0r> uh oh is that bad
<solemnwarning> It just did it again :|
<Lynoure> solemnwarning: report a bug.
<solemnwarning> Are there any programs for drawing graphs that don't crash the damm X server?
<f4ggz0r> yea well my xserver-org looks like its down too
<Erunno> solemnwarning: You could give the beta of the next version a try: http://www.tulip-software.org/
<solemnwarning> ok
<Erunno> Erunno: You'll probably have to compile it yourself though.
<solemnwarning> Is there anything like the windows "character map" program?
<Jucato> solemnwarning: kcharselect
<solemnwarning> ok
<Erunno> solemnwarning: I just installed tulip to see whether it will crash my X too. It seems to be working on my machine.
<epimeth> anybody home?
<pirothezero> some
<f4ggz0r> Lyn, do u think i need to reinstall kubuntu or ?
<Lynoure> f4ggz0r: sorry I missed what happened with your reconfigure
<f4ggz0r> now its says 'xserver-org not installed
<adydas_> re install it
<Lynoure> f4ggz0r: try the same with  xserver-xorg-core  , I might have been careless
<f4ggz0r> how do i do that? i get blackscreen after the initial kubuntu pre logon screen
<f4ggz0r> ok
<f4ggz0r> Lyn, i get same thing, xserver-org-core not installed
<Lynoure> f4ggz0r: that is weird. and you are not on feisty or something
<f4ggz0r> 6.10 i think
<Jucato> there's not xserver-xorg-core package
<Jucato> oh there is
<Jucato> heh lol
* Jucato hides in shame
<f4ggz0r> so far in the month that i've played around with kubuntu, i seem to have more bugs etc than its worth
<f4ggz0r> too many glitches & hangups etc
<f4ggz0r> i really cant get anything much accomplished as a noob on kubuntu
<adydas_> its apart of tha fun
<Lynoure> f4ggz0r: what happens if you do   startx?
<guiden> how do I change the resolution in kde?
<f4ggz0r> Lyn, omg!! that worked! but then what was my problem ?
<f4ggz0r> Lyn, im now on the kubuntu desktop gui
<soulfree> can i ask sometin about divx
<Lynoure> f4ggz0r: I'm not sure. Just wanted to see if you have xserver installed :)
<soulfree> i can't see some(divx,avi)files on my caffein
<Lynoure> f4ggz0r: pastebin your   dmesg   now that you can.
<f4ggz0r> ok
<f4ggz0r> Lyn, when i try to install a full upgrade in adept it says 'error committing changes' possibly download problem or commit would break packages
<f4ggz0r> is that wat u meant by 'pastebin your dmesg' ?
<Lynoure> !pastebin | f4ggz0r
<ubotu> f4ggz0r: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<pirothezero> hellanzb can go to hell
<pirothezero> sabnzbd blows it away imo
<guiden> so it's impossible to change the resolution?
<Lynoure> f4ggz0r: The startx thing is not going to be happening automatically. So seeing what happened at boot would help.
<f4ggz0r> Lyn, u mean u want me to pastebin the contents of my dmesg.log or ?
<Lynoure> f4ggz0r: only if you want to. Not going to force you :)
<f4ggz0r> its not problem, i just didnt know exactly wat u meant by pasting my dmesg
<f4ggz0r> :)
<f4ggz0r> i guess i can open my dmesg log within kubuntu gui
<f4ggz0r> im really noob
<f4ggz0r> sorry
<weatherman> hi, does anybody know if (and when) we'll get new artwork in kubuntu feisty?
<Jucato> 1. we most probably will get new artwork in feisty. 2) we'll get it when feisty is released
<clownius> we seem to get new artwork on every release
<Jucato> of course
<waylandbill> gotta make it look appealing to new recruits.
<f4ggz0r> Lyn, any idea how i can fix my adept ?
<f4ggz0r> cant seem to find my /var/log directory in kubuntu gui
<f4ggz0r> :(
<Jucato> f4ggz0r: just type in the exact location in the location bar
<f4ggz0r> all i see is home and media
<f4ggz0r> oh ok
<f4ggz0r> wow cool
<Lynoure> f4ggz0r: I missed the bit where you told in what way your adept is broken. But soon I'll have to go do paid work
<f4ggz0r> Lyn, ok i just pasted it
<Lynoure> f4ggz0r: url?
<f4ggz0r> pastebin
<Lynoure> f4ggz0r: is it very very late at night there? :)
<Lynoure> f4ggz0r: the url of your specific paste, if you want me to look at it.
<f4ggz0r> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<f4ggz0r> thats the one u told me to paste it on , right ?
<f4ggz0r> well according to the bot
<Jucato> f4ggz0r: once you click on the Paste button, it should reload the page and give a new URL
<Jucato> give that new URL so that we could see what you pasted
<f4ggz0r> thats the url
<f4ggz0r> that one i used
<Jucato> f4ggz0r: yes I know.
<f4ggz0r> there is no other url
<Jucato> then you pasted the text in that page right?
<f4ggz0r> yes
<pirothezero> whats the best way to run a command at the startup/init/bootup of the kernel? i need to run ~/.SABnzbd/sabnzbd/SABnzbd.py -d -f SABnzbd.ini everytime I start my computer for the webserver.
<Jucato> then you click on the Paste button
<f4ggz0r> yes
<Jucato> f4ggz0r: then the page reloads and shows what you pasted right?
<pirothezero> i rather not make a bash file for it and leave it on my desktop and have to do it myself
<Jucato> f4ggz0r: once the page finishes loading, it will have a new URL, like paste.ubuntu-nl.org/####
<f4ggz0r> well, no ... the next page says 'paste something' etc and something about 'spamming'
<pirothezero> nm, rc.update is my friend :)
<f4ggz0r> wats that mean?
<f4ggz0r> was i suppose to pick something under the syntax option or ?
<f4ggz0r> no idea wat syntax means
<Jucato> f4ggz0r: pick "plain text"
* compilerwriter1 things lynoure is a God
* compilerwriter1 thinks lynoure is a God
<Lynoure> compilerwriter1: mostly just an Alien =)
<f4ggz0r> ok i just tried 'text only' i get the same spamming response
<f4ggz0r> :(
* compilerwriter1 thinks jucato and lynoure together make great help.  
<Jucato> O.o
* compilerwriter1 bows before the knowledge of lynoure and Jucato
<Jucato> f4ggz0r: what are you trying to paste again?
<Jucato> compilerwriter1: no. I'm just a humble demi-god
<Jucato> (unfortunately...)
* Lynoure blushes, hides and goes to do project work.
<f4ggz0r> the contents of my dmesg log file
<f4ggz0r> Lyn wanted to see it
<Jucato> oh, it must have been too long...
<Lynoure> f4ggz0r: unless you want to type  startx  every time, it helps to find out why your kdm is not starting on its own...
<compilerwriter1> f4ggz0r you may have to cut it into a couple of chunks.
<f4ggz0r> ahh so the problem is my log is too big ? ok
<compilerwriter1> Could be.
* f4ggz0r getting tired..
<compilerwriter1> Good night all.
<compilerwriter1> f4ggz0r You will get it solved with Lyn and Jucato on the case.  Good luck to you.
<Lynoure> f4ggz0r: you can also sleep today, do the same  startx  thing next time and look into the long term solution then.  No sense zombieing around unless you have to.
* compilerwriter1 bows to Lynoure and Jucatos greatness.  Walks backward to the door bows once more to the gods, turns about and leaves to go back to bed.
<f4ggz0r> how come pastebin doesnt just tell me how much text is TOO much... it still says im spamming it after i paste smaller chunks
<Jucato> f4ggz0r: let's trying using a different pastebin
<Jucato> http://pastebin.ca/
<f4ggz0r> ok
<f4ggz0r> ok its on 378252
<f4ggz0r> http://pastebin.ca/378252
<mindspin> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
* Jucato leaves it to Lynoure... as he can't decipher dmesg stuff...
<CShadowRun> is there something like a kde task manager?
<CShadowRun> wine crashed and it doesn't want to close :(
<Jucato> CShadowRun: Ctrl+Esc
<CShadowRun> thanks
<CShadowRun> wooo, i crashed X
* CShadowRun logs back in again
<b0rt> hey, simple question, how to change the wallpaper at the back of splash loading screen
<b0rt> ?
<epimeth> does anyone know if its possible that the network card somehow interferes with the sound card?
<wargoth> hi all
<clownius> epimeth i working off my Comptia A+ ancient knowledge but an IRQ conflict?
<eilker> i cant get kdm, i cant get login screen,
<eilker> X is oftenly frozen too
<gioacchino> heelo
<clownius> yes?
<gioacchino> how to execute a daemon on kde start ?
<clownius> you want something to start on boot or when you login?
<waylandbill> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<Jucato> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<wargoth> linux foreva!
<wargoth> hi all
<wargoth> I've got Kubuntu 6.10 and want to turn my FireFox's web look, like in Konqueror? Any ideas?
<wargoth> anybody here?
<clownius> wargoth whats the issue?
<clownius> turn you web look?
<Noshoeman> Hi,everybody.This' the 1st time i use this app,but ,what's this?
<b0rt> hey, simple question, how to change the wallpaper at the back of splash loading screen ?
<clownius> it an IRC (Internet Relay Chat) program
<Noshoeman> well,...thanks:)
<clownius> b0rt ill look
<b0rt> cant find that blink wallpaper in kcontrol, maybe i just replace it, but need its path
<clownius> b0rt if its Kubuntu 6.10 go to Kmenu, System setting, Splash screen
<b0rt> its not splash screen, its static image, that appears as wallpaper when loggin' in
<wargoth> clownius: yes, turn my web look, I want it like in Konqueror, forms and buttons
<clownius> you want to change the desktop wallpaper or splash sceen or am i missing what your after?
<b0rt> none of them
<clownius> wargoth are you trying to use FF as a file manager?
<b0rt> i changed theme, changed splash, but i still get default login screen
<wargoth> <clownius>: no, just a web browser.
<orient2000> background of login?
<clownius> wargoth i claim stupidity here i cant work out what you need im dumb
<wargoth> kcontrol->system administration->login manager->...
<clownius> b0rt id have to reboot to check if it works.  Give me 30 seconds
<b0rt> wargoth: let me see
<coreymon77> guys
<b0rt> wargoth:  there it was !! thanks !!
<coreymon77> how do i uninstalll things that were not installed through apt
<coreymon77> such as cedega
<clownius> ok i see what you mean b0rt it changes loading screen but not the login :(
<clownius> my bad
<b0rt> clownius: wargoth told me how
<b0rt> <wargoth> kcontrol->system administration->login manager->...
<b0rt> there u can change wallpaper for login
<b0rt> =)
<clownius> cool i might have a go lol mines et at an odd size lol, the logins at the bottom right, only have the issue with 64bit] 
<coreymon77> hello?
<waylandbill> coreymon77: depends on how it was installed.
<wargoth> <coreymon77> man gpkg
<wargoth> <coreymon77> man dpkg
<wargoth> sorry
<waylandbill> coreymon77: did you build from source?
<coreymon77> no
<coreymon77> i thinkcedega was a deb
<wargoth> <coreymon77> man dpkg
<waylandbill> coreymon77: dpkg -r
<wargoth> :)
<coreymon77> and crossover was done through a script
<waylandbill> coreymon77: the script one you'll need an uninstall script if they supplied one.
<orient2000> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<clownius> wargoth ill pick your brain if i could how do i change the resolution of my login screen?
<clownius> hmm im might have answer my own question let me test
<wargoth> <clownius> just xorg.cong.
<wargoth> <clownius> just xorg.conf
<b0rt> crossover its really nice, it just works clean
<b0rt> its kinda funny when it starts "Simulating Windows Reboot"
<clownius> nope it still doesnt like my onboard video card
<wargoth> <clownius> just xorg.conf
<martti> hola
<eilker> i have 32 packages to ugrade, how can i do this from console ? sudo apt-get upgrade ??
<clownius> should i be looking at the one in /etc/X11 or /usr/share/xresprobe?
<wargoth> <clownius> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jucato> eilker: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<wargoth> <eilker> sudo apt-get update | sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<clownius> thanks.....this is sad even after 6 months i can help some but more likely i need help still
<wargoth> man apt-get :)_
<wargoth> what about a php editor? :) it's my question
<wargoth> i saw a plugin for kate at kde.org that completes php special words, but I couldn't download it alone.
<wargoth> and didn't find any more info
<wargoth> any ideas?
<clownius> nope no fix but ill leave it for now
<wargoth> <clownius> google for it
<clownius> its niggling only happens on 64bit and its my fault for using cheap onboard vid
<clownius> my quad will have a decnt nvid card
<wargoth> try to google. there lots of answers to this question.
<eilker> wargoth:The following packages have been (packages names) .0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 32 not upgraded.
<wargoth> <eilker> this ok
<eilker> but it is not upgraded
<eilker> i have still 32packages to upgrade
<wargoth> <eilker> and check /etc/apt/sources.list
<clownius> can i altavista instead lol i hate google and its almost monopoly lol its close the the M$ of search engines lol
<wargoth> <clownius> NO, you should use GOOGLE. :)
<clownius> rofl
<wargoth> <clownius> i LOVE it :)
<wargoth> joke..
<eilker> wargoth: it is ok too
<wargoth> i've got these 32 packages too.. or maybe much more. you should worry about it.
<wargoth> <eilker> also you should try aptitude dist-upgrade
<eilker> wargoth: my mouse is freezing, i cant use kubuntu cause of it, i dont know reason
<wargoth> what is the PC config?
<wargoth> and did you installed all drivers to your box?
<eilker> yes i did all, it was ok, but i dont know what happend
<wargoth> see logs
<CShadowRun> hmm, are 'su' and 'sudo' diffrent things?
<CShadowRun> because su says my password is wrong (i obviously know what my password is) but sudo works fine
<wargoth> yes, they are
<CShadowRun> hmm, is there some kind of default su password then?
<wargoth> see man su and man sudo
<neutraloss> type su passwd
<wargoth> no, ubuntu default - not
<wargoth> <neutraloss> sudo passwd
<|lostbyte|> CShadowRun, su aske's for your root password.
<neutraloss> wargoth: are the su and sudo independent?
<neutraloss> su passwd words for me as well
<eilker> wargoth:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8218/ this is from kdm .log
<CShadowRun> nope doesn't work for me
<CShadowRun> su passwd returns "Unknown id: passwd"
<|lostbyte|> If you set sudo passwd root. Then su will work with the root password.
<wargoth> sudo passwd !
<neutraloss> wargoth is right, mea culpa
<CShadowRun> ok its working now :D
<|lostbyte|> and you will notice root@hostname at your prompt.
<CShadowRun> yea thats right :D
<wargoth> of sudo -i
<wargoth> OR
<wargoth> and you shoudn't set any password
<CShadowRun> o.O
<clownius> anyone here had dealings with uck?
<wargoth> sorry!?
<wargoth> <eilker> i'm looking to
<CShadowRun> lol i keep looking over to my windows machine and expecting the windows to wobble
<clownius> ubuntu customistation kit?
<|lostbyte|> CShadowRun, Beryl ?
<CShadowRun> [|lostbyte|-> yea i use beryl :)
<|lostbyte|> CShadowRun, Did you recently do a upgrade ?
<woopwoop> Anyone know how to install the flash plugin (for firefox) on x86_64?
<CShadowRun> [|lostbyte|-> well, i only installed linux like 2 days ago (for the first time)
<apokryphos> woopwoop: not possible unfortunately
<woopwoop> aaaah
<woopwoop> that sucks
<woopwoop> :'(
<apokryphos> (i) because Kubuntu/Debian systems aren't biarch-compatible, and (ii) because 64bit firefox can't read 32bit plugins
<wargoth> <clownius> it's something for full users :)
<woopwoop> thanks for the info apokryphos
<apokryphos> 64-bit konqueror on the other hand can ;-)
<|lostbyte|> CShadowRun, Well, Welcome to Linux :)
<apokryphos> (but you need a biarch compatible OS :))
<CShadowRun> [|lostbyte|-> thanks :)
<clownius> thanks lol.. Anyways if you havent played with it no help
<CShadowRun> [|lostbyte|-> i only ever go back to windows to play counter strike source now, lol. (i couldn't get wine to work)
<wargoth> <CShadowRun> it's true)) and WOW
<|lostbyte|> CShadowRun, YEs, CS1.6 works perfectly on wine.. Did't try 2 though.
<wargoth> <apokryphos> can't I, for example, install 32 bit FF and use 32 bit plugins?
<apokryphos> wargoth: don't copy and paste nicks, use <TAB> :)
<CShadowRun> yea i use counter strike source, when i start it up it comes up full screen grey :/
<apokryphos> wargoth: not on Debian-based systems
<CShadowRun> i can see the game for like half a second. but then just grey :(
<|lostbyte|> CShadowRun, Try asking at #winehq
<CShadowRun> hehe, there all afk :D
<|lostbyte|> They solved my worms problem.
* CShadowRun will ask again though :)
<wargoth> apokryphos: sorry, I doesn't work)) I don't know why. I use Konversation
<user1> hello
<apokryphos> wargoth: type apok<tab>
<apokryphos> should work fine
<wargoth> apokryphos: ok. that's fine)))
<wargoth> apokryphos: I'm using it the first time))
<|lostbyte|> !changelog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changelog - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apokryphos> wargoth: welcome :)
<wargoth> apokryphos: haha
<eilker> wargoth: any news :)
<wargoth> eilker: sorry!?
<wargoth> eilker: oh. ok.
<eilker> :)
<wargoth> eilker: just wait for a minute
<eilker> wargoth: ok thanx
<wargoth> eilker: please show /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wargoth> eilker: kdm log isn't good
<|lostbyte|> Where could i view change Logs of Packages being added to the repositories?
<vamp898> Hi @ all
<wargoth> |lostbyte|: after upgrade?
<vamp898> how is it??? http://vampserver.dyndns.org/bilder/dark.jpg
<|lostbyte|> wargoth, Yes.
<wargoth> |lostbyte|: maybe /var/cache/apt/ helps you
<vamp898> does it looks good?
<|lostbyte|> wargoth, how about date and time of installation?
<wargoth> vamp898: fine)) what is that pan to the rigth? I want it)))
<vamp898> wait i look
<eilker> wargoth: xorg log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8223/
<wargoth> |lostbyte|: somewhere might be an installation log
<vamp898> donmon 1.2 (with SuperKaramba)
<vamp898> apt-get install superkaramba
<wargoth> |lostbyte|: i'm looking for it
<vamp898> and then, with super karamba you have do downlo0ad donmon 1.2
<wargoth> vamp898: thanx))
<|lostbyte|> Oh, thanks..
<ubuntu_> hello there
<eilker> wargoth: and xorg conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8224/
<wargoth> eilker: once more: what kind of problem?
<eilker> i cant get login screen
<ubuntu_> i like to know where i am able to find kubuntu release 6.06.1 in dvd form
<vamp898> wargoth: and? did you found it?
<vamp898> on http://kubuntu.org
<eilker> wargoth : and oftenly my mouse is freezing
<vamp898> http://kubuntu.de there you find the 6.06.1 LTS as DVD
<wargoth> vamp898: ok, I'll see later
<wargoth> vamp898: thanx
<wargoth> eilker: oh, ok
<vamp898> i meand ubuntuz_
<vamp898> :D
<vamp898> ubuntu_: on http://kubuntu.de youll find 6.06.1 LTS as DVD
<ubuntu_> laughing......no that isn't it. i find it but there is no way to download it
<wargoth> eilker: and sudo dmseg please
<ubuntu_> if i start the download it breaks after 5 kb
<ubuntu_> i got an iso contains of 5 kb
<wargoth> vamp898: :)
<AMSmith42> How do I launch WINE?
<AMSmith42> Nevermind.
<Bordy240> AMSmith42: Can always find the file you want to run through WINE, right click it and go from there
<AMSmith42> I don't have an icon.
<Bordy240> An icon for what?
<AMSmith42> I found that I can just run it from the command line.
<Bordy240> yeah
<AMSmith42> Oh, right.
<ubuntu_> hi @<AMSmith42>
<AMSmith42> I see what you are saying now.
<AMSmith42> Hello, ubuntu_
<ubuntu_> @<AMSmith42>  wine is a virtual machine, isn't it??
<eilker> wargoth : it is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8226/
<AMSmith42> No, an emulator.
<Bordy240> Anyone ever used Cedega instead of WINE? I wanna try it out
<ubuntu_> @<AMSmith42>  that is what i am meaning
<AMSmith42> A VM runs the OS, WINE pretends to be the OS.
<ubuntu_> @<AMSmith42> what system do you like to emulate??
<ubuntu_> @<AMSmith42> ok
<AMSmith42> I like to emulate C64.
<ubuntu_> @<AMSmith42> do you have testet vmware??
<AMSmith42> No.
<ubuntu_> @<AMSmith42> stop
<ubuntu_> @<AMSmith42> that was too fast
<eilker> wargoth : i did sth, let me reboot pls
<ubuntu_> @<AMSmith42> c64??
<wargoth_> eilker: ok
<ubuntu_> @<AMSmith42> is that your question??
<AMSmith42> Oh, damn. Is ubuntu a bot?
<Bordy240> Don't think so, I think thats a standard name given by like konversation if you don't provide one
<vamp898> wargoth_: why you are green with an underline?
<ubuntu_> @<AMSmith42> i thougt you like to emulate linux, windows, mac os....or sth. like that.
<Bordy240> I think WINE is a windows emulator, isn't it?
<wargoth_> vamp898: don't know)))
<Hrontore> okay when i hit save on blue fish the program closes
<vamp898> lol :D
<AMSmith42> No. I like Commodore 64 games.
<Bordy240> Wow, haven't heard that since I was a kid
<vamp898> wargoth_: do you have ICQ or any other IM?
<vamp898> i like old dos games :D
<vamp898> does anyone know Raptor - Call of the Shadows?
<ubuntu_> @<AMSmith42> that cought be difficult
<wargoth_> vamp898: Konversation
<AMSmith42> Is WINE the only Windows emulator on Linux?
<Bordy240> theres also Cedega
<vamp898> no
<vamp898> Cedega
<vamp898> WineX
<vamp898> Crossover
<vamp898> but WinE is as i know, the only one free
<ubuntu_> @<AMSmith42> i do not know much about c64......but.....i think there is no os, or?
<vamp898> http://transgaming.com there youll find Cedega, this is the best for games
<vamp898> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<AMSmith42> Yes, there is an OS for C64.
<Bordy240> I really want to pay for Cedega so I can run stupid WoW
<vamp898> on http://aep-emu.de youll find many emus for C64
<ubuntu_> @<AMSmith42> how is it called??
<vamp898> Bordy240: Do you have any IM
<AMSmith42> Commodore 64 DOS
<Bordy240> Yeah I do, same name on AIM
<Bordy240> hooray rhyming!
<AMSmith42> lol Bordy240
<vamp898> Bordy240: Vamp898VL add me with this in AIM
<Hrontore> blue fish closes when i hit save why?
<wargoth_> [away] 
<vamp898> Bordy240: no, im no registered
<ubuntu_> @<AMSmith42> do you have to install the dos??
<Bordy240> well shoot, register your name!
<vamp898> how?
<vamp898> wiat
<vamp898> wait
<Vamp898> ^^
<dr_willis> - /msg nickserv help
<Bordy240> do a /msg nickserv register
<Bordy240> woot
<Vamp898> my nick iss already registered -.-
<Bordy240> And you're sure you didn't do it?
<Vamp898> im the only one Vamp898, but i registered many times bevore and forget my pw
<ubuntu_> @<Vamp898> :)
<ubuntu_> @<Vamp898> do you have found another location where kubuntu_V6.06.1LTS_DVD is to load??
<Vamp898> hmm
<Vamp898> www.sex.de :D
<Vamp898> maybe you find a iso here
<ubuntu_> @<Vamp898> i can not believe that. *gg*
<Vamp898> i know :D
<Vamp898> why you want a DVD?
<Vamp898> wait i search for you seriously
<wargoth_> Bordy240: you can get Cedega's source free
<ubuntu_> @<Vamp898> cause the lib of a dvd
<ubuntu_> @<Vamp898> and the including packs
<Vamp898> hmmm
<Vamp898> why you dont want 6.10 Edgy?
<eilker> wargoth: any new news :)
<ubuntu_> @<Vamp898> i just want a stable version
<Vamp898> 6.10 is stable --.--
<ubuntu_> @<Vamp898> edgy is just beta
<wargoth_> |lostbyte|: found: /var/log/dpkg.log
<wargoth_> eilker: and sudo dmseg please
<ubuntu_> @<Vamp898> ^^ok, thats right.
<wargoth_> ubuntu_: is it?!
<coreymon77> ubuntu_: no it isnt
<olsta> hi
<Vamp898> here
<coreymon77> ubuntu_: edgy is not a beta
<Vamp898> http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/kubuntu/releases/dapper/release.1/kubuntu-6.06.1-dvd-i386.iso
<Vamp898> 6.06.1 LTS only for you
<coreymon77> ubuntu_: dapper is just the lts release
<olsta> i install kubuntu 6.06 but the sources.list doesent work
<coreymon77> ubuntu_: edgy is no beta though
<ubuntu_> i know....
<olsta> can somebody help?
<eilker> i did it above ...pls look at above, and i dont have the link at the moment
<Vamp898> and here is 6.10 Edgy as DVD
<ubuntu_> ok. i try it
<Vamp898> http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/kubuntu/releases/edgy/release/kubuntu-6.10-dvd-i386.iso
<eilker> wargoth: i did it above ...pls look at above, and i dont have the link at the moment
<Vamp898> ubuntu_: how to say?
<Vamp898> *whart
<Vamp898> *what
<wargoth_> eilker: I've been reconnected.
<coreymon77> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<eilker> wargoth: ok let me do it again
<olsta> my sources.list doesent work under kubunu 6.06 where can i get a sources.list with its work?
<Hrontore> why does blue fish close out on me with no errrors when i save my work?
<Hrontore> and how can i fix it
<olsta> my sources.list doesent work under kubunu 6.06 where can i get a sources.list with its work?
<wargoth>  /msg NickServ set email yavalek@gmail.com
<olsta> can someone help m?
<eilker> wargoth: here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8232/
<olsta> hello?
<wargoth> olsta: you should read official manual
<olsta> where
<olsta> iam new in kubuntu and its my first time
<wargoth> olsta: you can find it there
<wargoth> olsta: ubuntu.org
<wargoth> olsta: wiki.ubuntu.org ...
<yaccin> !sources.list
<olsta> hmm and if you tell me a link to the actual sources.list for 6.06, its a problem?
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<||arifaX> hi, I have a problem all version later 2.0.0.0 of firefox will only start up once after installation or if I choose safe-mode. any ideas?? I always re-install 2.0.0.0 from apt-cache but I want the latest version because of the security patches. any idea where I could start an investigation?
<jean-benoit> hello
<wargoth> eilker: %)
<wargoth> eilker: what have you done when it becomes buggy?
<eilker> wargoth: i just ugraded from 6.06 to 6.10
<jef_> Hi
<olsta> can you please give a actuall sources.list?
<olsta> the default sources.list after install 6.06 doesent work
<wargoth> eilker: I think you have problem with xorg.conf .
<eilker> wargoth: what do i need to change ?
<wargoth> look for a backup in /etc/Xorg/ dir
<AMSmith42> Can I run Windows Defender in WINE?
<AMSmith42> lol Just kidding.
<wargoth> eilker: look for a backup in /etc/Xorg/ dir
<eilker> ok
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> it starts working, thanks for that.
<ubuntu_> .....but can you answer me why it didn't start under ubuntu.org???
<olsta> where can i get sysnaptic the package manager fpr kubuntu?
<wargoth> olsta: sudo apt-get install synaptic. :)
<MarkCh> <olsta> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<wargoth> :)
<MarkCh> :)
<soulfree> i have question
<Jucato> "sudo apt-get install synaptic" if you still didn't see
<olsta> well and there is my probelem it doesent work
<ubuntu_> i tried it many times before.
<wargoth> olsta: but you havn't source list)))
<ubuntu_> ..
<olsta> sure there is a source list but it will not work
<fabio> i suggest to use aptitude
<soulfree> how can i play divx files on my kaffein
<fabio> i more confortable
<MarkCh> <olsta> what do you mean does not work?
<wargoth> olsta: see /etc/apt/source.list . and uncomment everything
<MarkCh> <olsta> if it doesnt work then adept and apt-get wont work too...
<Jucato> soulfree: didn't I already give you the wiki page for installing libxine-extracodecs hours ago?
<wargoth> olsta: /etc/apt/sources.list
<fabio> there is a client for jabber in kde?
<fabio> that work with file transfer
<wargoth> fabio: kopete
<soulfree> jucato : ofcourse, you did give me the answer
<olsta> wargoth: i know but it doesent work with the server they are there
<soulfree> but...
<fabio> kopete dont work with file transfer
<Jucato> soulfree: but?
<soulfree> actualy..
<olsta> http://rafb.net/p/uWI0YB52.html
<soulfree> i have no experience about kubuntu...
<olsta> this is the output from apt-get upddate
<Jucato> soulfree: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3 if you lost it
<wargoth> olsta: internet connecton issues?
<olsta> iam here with the computer ;)
<Jucato> soulfree: please ask something specific if you're having trouble. :)
<soulfree> please...give me kind answer...
<soulfree> thanks...
<soulfree> how can i get the lib about xine?
<wargoth> to all: http://wiki.kubuntu.org !!!
<soulfree> i have no list about it
<MarkCh> hmmm... it seems most kde users speak english as a second language...
<soulfree> on my adept manager...
<soulfree> am i add some source list?
<olsta> wargoth: i install kubuntu the internet work without problem and the sources.list had a fault?
<wargoth> MarkCh: or the third one... :)
<olsta> wargoth: and the user must read a lots of documentation that he find a work sources.list?
<ubuntu_> ok, thank you.....see you.
<MarkCh> <soulfree> mp3 playback? just type: sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<wargoth> maybe I can speak russian with smth)))) feel free to ask
<rysiek|pl> guys, anybody having problems with radeon + latest ati drivers + current kernel on edgy? seems like they just arent working...
<soulfree> thanks... but... it's not the problem about mp3...about divx(avi)
<rysiek|pl> soulfree: just install the package :)
<Jucato> soulfree: the package that lets you play mp3 also lets you play avi/divx
<soulfree> what is the name of it? and how can i get the package? adept manager?
<wargoth> olsta: what it tells you when you're trying to install some package?
<olsta> example synaptic?
<wargoth> no, apt-get
<olsta> no to get synaptic with apt-get, but the package doesent exist
<wargoth> olsta: first, you should check sources.list
<olsta> k
<wargoth> olsta: second, you should type sudo apt-get update
<wargoth> olsta: it must work
<olsta> my sources.list
<wargoth> olsta: MUST if haven't any inet connection issues
<olsta> http://rafb.net/p/6djgBo65.html
<olsta> i can serve in the internet i can chat about irc ...... but
<wargoth> olsta: where are from?
<olsta> germany
<wargoth> ok. source.lost is ok
<olsta> k
<Bordy240> so just sudo apt-get install synaptic won't work?
<wargoth> olsta: second...
<wargoth> olsta: sudo apt-get update
<wargoth> in konsole
<wargoth> olsta: is it clear?
<Bordy240> man I am so glad I installed Yakuake
<Bordy240> i hate the konsole. lol.
<Jucato> ironic... since yakuake uses konsole... :)
<olsta> http://rafb.net/p/bSrLOF33.html
<wargoth> Bordy240: what's this? I like ctrl+alt+f1 (f1-f6) :)))
<olsta> no
<Dr_willis> :)
<wargoth> Bordy240: nicht holen - please translate
<olsta> he cant fetch
<wargoth> Bordy240: sorry
<wargoth> olsta: ok
<wargoth> olsta: )))
<olsta> you know the problem?
<wargoth> olsta: ok, I can send you my source list if you want.
<eMaX> hi
<wargoth> olsta: where can I do this?
<olsta> K
<eMaX> how do I find out the version of x.org I'm using
<eMaX> ?
<wargoth> olsta: e-mail?
<Bordy240> Wargoth: its a konsole front-end , slides out of the top of the screen (or wherever you put it), you just hit f12
<olsta> in the qry
<wargoth> olsta: ok, i've it
<wargoth> olsta: ok, i've sent it
<wargoth> Bordy240: oh, year, I used it)))
<olsta> wargoth: thx but doesent work :/
<olsta> is there a firewall?
<skywalker___> GM its friday yeaaaa
<MarkCh> skywalker___: not for long.
<MarkCh> aw... sorry, timezone different.
<skywalker___> dont tell me you been up all night
<skywalker___> ahh
<wargoth> olsta: did you sudo apt-get update?
<olsta> wargoth: yes but it doesent work
<wargoth> ping any host
<wargoth> olsta: from sources.list
<boss_hog> hello
<boss_hog> how can i swich off synaptic trying to install a prog ?
<olsta> wargoth: i cant ping the sites
<MarcoPau> do we have a firewall by default in kubuntu?
<olsta> but i can for example ping www.google.de
<olsta> wargoth: i cant ping http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ but i can go with the konqueror
<olsta> on this site
<MarcoPau> I mean iptables
<chris__> hello
<wargoth> olsta: do you have any proxy?
<olsta> no
<olsta> it sucks
<skywalker___> I have a question about virtualbox.. If I turn up the base memory and video memory with this effect linux?
<wargoth> olsta: so I don't know why do you browser connects to the site and konsole doesn't
<olsta> ping will work too
<wargoth> ok.
<wargoth> olsta: now update list
<wargoth> olsta: sude apt-get update
<olsta> the same :/
<wargoth> pings, but doesn't updates?!
<olsta> yes
<wargoth> hm...
<wargoth> check /etc/apt/apt.conf
<olsta> Acquire::http::Proxy "false";
<wargoth> olsta: have no idea %)
<olsta> wargoth: thanks for your support
<wargoth> olsta: try to complete updating, then try to get and install smth
<olsta> smth?
<wargoth> maybe some hosts are dead now. I didn't checked
<wargoth> olsta: for examle, synaptic
<olsta> k
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  I can't seem to use my tablet.  It keeps seeing my tablet as a mouse.  Udev doesn't seem to work properly.  I have a Graphire 4 tablet.
<raylu>  If I have a RAID0 drive setup...how do I "un-raid-ify" it?
<raylu>  Ertain, what should it see it as?
<Vamp898> ubuntu_: i know why you wanted 6.06.1, beceause the LTS (Long Time Support)
<Vamp898> *term
<Ertain> raylu: it should see it as a Wacom tablet.  The first time I used it the features just went out the window.  After a little tinkering with the udev file it didn't work at all.  Then I went back and changed the udev file.  Now it still works, albeit with the functionality of a mouse again.
<raylu>  Hm...no idea what it should do then, sorry :P
<Ertain> Figures. :-(
<nightpath_finder> servus
<animimotus> hi
<animimotus> I can hear sound output from my usb micro-headset
<animimotus> lusb gives : Bus 001 Device 004: ID 047f:c001 Plantronics, Inc.
<animimotus> in kmix it recognized
<harmental> has anybody tried acrobat reader 8.0 on kubuntu?
<animimotus> but I can't switch
<animimotus> harmental: I user kpdf and xpdf
<harmental> animimotus: not quite the answer i was waiting for ;op
<animimotus> harmental: I wait for a answer too :p
<nadeesha> hi
<guiden> is there a newer version of valknut that is written i qt3 or 4?
<willow_> hello all
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> anyone have a good guide for compiling xgl from cvs or git?
<timster> How can I find out which graphics card I have? And Do I want standard or proprietary drivers
<Ace2016> proprietary drivers are only really needed if your going to run stuff like beryl, watch high def videos or play games
<timster> Ok
<Jucato> timster: lspci | grep -i vga
<timster> Ok
<Jucato> timster: you only need the proprietary drivers if you need 3d hardware acceleration
<Chameleon22> hi all, is there an easy way to grep for info out of a CHM file from command line (need to script for 100's of files)?
<timster> So if I hadn't selected proprietry drivers in the controll pannel, it wouldn't use them?
<Jucato> timster: you'd have to install the drivers first before they can actually be usable
<timster> I have
<timster> Well I ahve installed them with adept
<Jucato> hm...
<timster> How can I set them up
<Jucato> timster: you also need to install the linux-restricted-modules that matches the version of your linux-image
<Jucato> in Edgy, that would be linux-restricted-modules-generic
<timster> The selected driver and monitor configuration has not been successfully tested on this computer.
<timster> How can I restet to normal?
<Jucato> click on Defaults?
<Jucato> did you read what I said about linux-restricted-modules?
<timster> The button is greyed out
<timster> Yes
<Jucato> you need to be in administrator mode
<timster> I am
<Jucato> the proprietary driver won't work without that restricted modules
<Jucato> btw, what video card?
<timster> GeForce FX 5600
<guiden> what should I do if I can't find the program I want in the repository?
<timster> how do I restart x? ctrl-alt-basckspace
<Ace2016> guiden: compile it yourself?
<timster> yeah?
<Jucato> timster: yes. but you'll only have a broken X if you don't install what I said
<timster> Butt I cant reset to defaults
<Ace2016> guiden: or add a repo that has it or find rpms and convert them to debs and install those
<timster> I reselected standard drivers
<Jucato> timster: it goes like this: 1) install nvidia-glx; 2) install linux-restricted-modules-generic (if you're on Edgy); 3) in Konsole, run "sudo nvidia-xconfgi" then 4) restart X
<timster> Ok
<guiden> oh
<Ace2016> guiden: what program is it?
<timster> Ok
<guiden> dc_qt
<timster> I restarted its fine
<timster> So I think the propitary are fine
<timster> lo
<timster> lol*
<Jucato> guiden: choice of installation, in preferred order: repository (using apt-get/Adept); .deb package (using dpkg); source code (compile)
<Jucato> timster: can you check? "glxinfo | grep -i render" and see if "direct rendering: yes" appears?
<guiden> but if I compile fro source, can I remove it from the adept program later?
<Jucato> guiden: nope.
<Jucato> what's dc_qt?
<Ace2016> guiden: yes if you use sudo checkinstall -d, instead of sudo make install at the last bit
<guiden> it just spread around the computer never to be removed properly again?
<Jucato> guiden: you can "make uninstall" later
<Jucato> guiden: as long as you don't delete the directory where you ran "make" and "make install"
<Jucato> !compile | guiden
<ubotu> guiden: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
* Ace2016 loves checkinstall
<Jucato> Ace2016: just don't distribute it around...
<Ace2016> i don't its for installing cvs stuff into /opt, i want to be able to remove it cleanly
<guiden> I wan't control over everything
<guiden> want
<Jucato> Ace2016: w/c one?
<guiden> ok
<Ace2016> Jucato: whats w/c?
<guiden> jucato, it's a direct connect client, I didn't like valknut because it was ugly.
<Jucato> <Ace2016> i don't its for installing cvs stuff into /opt, i want to be able to remove it cleanly <---
<Ace2016> yea
<BluesKaj> Howdy All :)
<Jucato> you can do that without checkinstall...
<Jucato> Ace2016: ^^^
<Ace2016> i don't distribute the packages, its for installing cvs stuff into /opt, i want to be able to remove it cleanly, and keep a backup of the deb for later
<guiden> ok :)
<Jucato> Ace2016: actually checkinstall is even messier
<Vamp898> does any one of you tested the new WoltLab Burning Board 3.0.0 Beta 4?
<Ace2016> Jucato: how? when i removed it, everything in the dirs were gone
<Jucato> Ace2016: you keep the build directory around.
<Eruantalon> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Jucato> Ace2016: and since you're using cvs, that's something you already do, for updates
<Ace2016> Jucato: nope, most of the time i delete it
<Jucato> O.o
<fyrmedic> I installed gnome parallel to kde yesterday and I want to get rid of it and all dependencies and corresponding packages. What is the apt comand that I need to use?
<Ace2016> ouch
<[R] eaper> hi, i need help with beryl on kde with ati radeon x1600
<Jucato> fyrmedic: to uninstall gnome?
<waylandbill> fyrmedic: apt-get remove the package you installed (gnome)
<fyrmedic> Jucato: yes sorry
<Jucato> fyrmedic: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<Jucato> waylandbill: won't work exactly...
<waylandbill> Jucato: really? it wouldn't just take out the auto installed pacakges?
<Jucato> waylandbill: not that I'm aware of.. or not always
<fyrmedic> I tried the apt-get remove gnome but it left all the packages that were installed with it. those are what I want to get rid of.
<waylandbill> Jucato: ok. I'll take your word for it.
<Ace2016> isn't there a key gnome lib that everything depends one, and if you uninstall it, everything else gets removed too?
<Ace2016> like kde and kde-libs?
<Ace2016> bye all
<waylandbill> acetoxy: aptitude would warn you if you tried to
<waylandbill> oops.. he left. :-)
<jack__> hi, how can i get such extremely bright and glossy colours like in the mac osx style for kde?
<fyrmedic> Jucato: Wow that link is awesome. Thanks
<Jucato> fyrmedic: did you install the ubuntu-desktop package?
<fyrmedic> Jucato: no just did sudo ap-get install gnome
<Jucato> ah... don't know if that page will apply..
<fyrmedic> Jucato: it is taking some editing.  I have time so I can probably work my way through it. If you come up with a better solution I am open to ideas. I just don't want to re-install from scratch if I don't have to.
<waylandbill> that's why I thought gnome could just be removed.
<fyrmedic> waylandbill: it can but it doesn't take everything else with it.
<waylandbill> that's why I use aptitude. it tracks what it puts in and takes it back out.
<waylandbill> but you can use deborphan to try to get rid of the orphans
<fyrmedic> So when I am using sudo apt-get remove    is there a option to ignore stuff that isn't there without breaking the process.
<Jucato> hm... I thought it should do that automatically
<hak5fan> I'm configuring my new kernel for compilation. Do I need
<hak5fan> I'm configuring my new kernel for compilation. Do I need  Multi-core scheduler support when I'm not on a multi-core system?
<hak5fan> I'm configuring my new kernel for compilation. Do I need  Multi-core scheduler support when I'm not on a multi-core system?
<Eagle_PC> what is the minimum system requirements to make kubuntu run?
<sampan> eagle_pc  three hamsters and an abacus
<Eagle_PC> well for it to run decent?
<eihnat> 1GHz, 256RAM
<eihnat> ?
<eihnat> maybe
<Eagle_PC> will it run fast (without lagging) on 256 ram
<eMaX> re
<eMaX> all, how can I default to a konsole based login upon startup?
<Eagle_PC> eihnat: is there a page somewhere with the specs on it?
<sampan> eagle_pc i think it will depend on what apps you run and how much eye-candy you have turned on -- it'll "run" on that but might use swap (and thus have some slowdowns) at times
<bubu1uk> Eagle_PC: dunno, google it
<Eagle_PC> sampan:  ok :D thats what I was wondering
<Eagle_PC> I kinda want to stay away from swap
<sampan> eagle_pc  you might try xubuntu (ubuntu with xfce) it's a lot lighter on resources
<Eagle_PC> sampan:  yeah I was leaning that way, and I was popping in here to double check the requirements :D
<sampan> :)  try 'em both! install one, then install the meta package for the other and test which you prefer
<AMSmith42> Would Xubuntu be better for thin clients?
<Eagle_PC> sampan: meta pakage?
<bubu1uk> Eagle_PC: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<bubu1uk> or use aptitude.
<bubu1uk> whichever u prefer
<sampan> eagle_pc  sorry jargon.  if you install xubuntu, after it's running use apt to install kubuntu-desktop ... or vice-versa as bubu1uk suggested
<sampan> then you'd have both and can switch back and forth to see which runs smoother
<Eagle_PC> ah nice :D
<Eagle_PC> I might try that :D I will definatly use xubuntu though (I assume they have access to all of each others programs just by apt getting?)
<bubu1uk> eMaX: did u mean in ur quiestion not to run desktop manager at all?
<sampan> yep, all the *buntus use the same repositories so you can mix-n-match install :)
<Eagle_PC> ok thanks
<sampan> np :)
<chavo> yeah just do an apt-get install *
<eMaX> yes. I stopped kdm from starting (am running another instance of kubuntu in a vmware here) yet then I just get stuck at the splash screen even though the system has fully booted (i can login using ssh)
<chavo> eMaX, try hitting ctrl-alt-f1
<chavo> sometimes if you stop kdm it will stay at hte 7th tty
<eMaX> this chvt's the host system whic his not what I want
<vicks> i get out of synch on my screen while booting kubuntu feisty. when kde starts it all works
<vicks> can anyone help me
<geert_> Geert`s eerste proef
<geert_> Het is duidelijk dat geert weer de oen is hij begint iets en moet dan nog de gebruiks aanwijzingen lezen.
<geert_> Hallo Rinse en bram de expers! Ik zou wel willen weten hoe ik er mee verder moet. en of wat ik nu doe wel overkomt.
<Jucato> !nl | geert_
<ubotu> geert_: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<geert_> Nou dat is dan duidelijk het komt aan bij anderen. Dank jullie.
<soulfree> hi
<Erunno> Does anyone know if the metabar in Konqueror is supposed to be just a Kubuntu wallpaper with no content ?
<geert_> I grete Tobias Hunger and i am working on a mail to him but first i like to try jabber.
<tomtom> bonjour
<geert_> #ubuntu.nl
<Jucato> geert_: #ubuntu-nl
<tomtom> ca va?
<Erunno> !fr | tomtom
<ubotu> tomtom: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<moi1392> hello, I just installed kubuntu feisty and it stop my dhcp interface when kdm shows up !
<moi1392> what's wrong ?
<tomtom> thanks
<Erunno> moi1392: Using pre-release software ? ;-) Seriously, no idea. I don't use feisty for that reason.
<moi1392> Erunno: yes, but want to take a try at it ;)
<prak> does anyone know how to install sdcc nightly snapshots onto existing release version of the compiler?
<parkerw207> Guys/gurls , is there a open soruce program thats like dreamweaver ? or front page ?
<reldruh> parkerw207: the closest I've found is N-vu, but it's not really equivelant (my opinion). Well, it might be to front page, but definitely not to dreamweaver
<chavo> parkerw207, closest thing to it is Nvu, or you can run some older versions of frontpage with wine
<parkerw207> hmmm..
<parkerw207> well that would be something i suggest the programmers start developing , something descent hehe
<reldruh> I think everybody's got something like that :-)
<parkerw207> :P
<reldruh> and that the way the developers became developers is by actually going out and starting to build it :-)
<chavo> parkerw207, most of the programmers are geeks and they don't need no fancy WYSIWYG :)
<parkerw207> lol true
<parkerw207> i do know html
<parkerw207> its just i dont want to have to write pages of code everytime
<parkerw207> RAD , all the way :P
<reldruh> i'm hoping that the port of flash 9 is a sign that adobe is becoming more receptive to linux and will eventually port all of their software over
<parkerw207> i hope so
<parkerw207> you cant beat dreamweaver
<reldruh> just because nobody has yet doesn't mean it can't be done :-)
<parkerw207> i meant , at the moment lol
<reldruh> yes ;-)
<Erunno> It would probably take years to reimplement half of Dreamweavers features :P
<reldruh> if they did port it over though, I really wonder how many people would buy it. Linux users aren't exactly used to paying for software, and a lot of us are tech-savvy enough to be able to obtain less-than-legal copies. It would be interesting to see how that worked out
<parkerw207> true
<parkerw207> i dont see it happening any time soon
<reldruh> agreed. I'd love to see photoshop on linux natively, though...
<reldruh> has herd 5 still not been released?
<Cugel> It was supposed to be out today.
<reldruh> I thought yesterday....
<reldruh> somebody shold update the schedule on the wiki if each milestone has been moved back a day
<moi1392> where is the networkmanager config ?
<reldruh> moi1392: K Menu > Internet > KNetworkManager
<moi1392> reldruh: :) the config file ;)
<moi1392> ...ok, network manager have no config file :/
<moi1392> so it have a bug !
<chavo> reldruh, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/feisty/herd-5/
<moi1392> when it start (with kdm), it release my network connection get by dhcp at startup.
<moi1392> and then I need to login to configure the network :/
<reldruh> moi1392: it looks like it doesn't have one? It uses the settings set within your distro...
<reldruh> chavo: thank you :-) Did this just happen? I was just looking for it and couldn't find a release announcement
<chavo> reldruh, it hasn't been up very long no
<NewNeo> Dont be Fooled anymore! Educate yourself to what is right in front of your face! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMn9v7JxPDI&mode=related&search=
<Jucato> NewNeo: please don't spam
<Erunno> Viva la revolution !
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> what does this mean
<coreymon77> The address book '/home/coreymon/.kde/share/apps/kabc/std.vcf' is locked by application ''.
<coreymon77> If you believe this is incorrect, just remove the lock file from '/home/coreymon/.kde/share/apps/kabc/lock/*.lock'
<coreymon77> when i tr4y to create a new asociation
<coreymon77> how do i fix that
<coreymon77> hello?
<Erunno> coreymon77: I'll try: Some other application seems to be accessing the file and is blocking others from doing the same.
<coreymon77> that cant be true
<coreymon77> i have no other application open
<Erunno> coreymon77: Just do as it says. If you are not aware of any other app who has business with the file just delete the lock file
<coreymon77> how
<___osh__> coreymon77: or try "fuser std.vcf" to find out what's using that file.
<Erunno> coreymon77: Yes, better approach.
<___osh__> coreymon77: you should get a pid as an answer.
<coreymon77> Cannot stat std.vcf: No such file or directory
<coreymon77> Cannot stat std.vcf: No such file or directory
<Erunno> coreymon77: Use the full file path.
<coreymon77> it gave me nothing
<rx_> someone running kubuntu feisty herd 4 send me usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop
<rx_> errr
<rx_> someone running kubuntu feisty herd 4 send me usr/share/xsessions/kde.desktop
<Erunno> coreymon77: It's probably safe to remove the lock file then. Just go the the directory specified in the error message and delete the correspondant lock file.
<rx_> because i overwrited kde.desktop when i tried kde4
<rx_> :|
<___osh__> rx_: Sorry. No kubuntu for me. Starting X in kubuntu locks the computer up. Works great in Mandriva/XP but not kubuntu. No version. Annoying but true. :-/
<rx_> well
<rx_> yeah its buggy :|
<chavo> rx_, http://rafb.net/p/jMU7Fs97.html
<rx_> chavo: thx
<geert_af> 0
<pucko-> anyone know of a tool that I can use to sync iCal-calendars with my phone?
<rx_> ive had all sort of problems with kubuntu but its getting better with every rls
<chavo> rx_, nvm the encoding is all messed up there
<kimmern> Anyone got tcl8.5/tk8.5? The links on ubuntuforums.org doesn't work..
<pucko-> I have an unsolved issue in kde. For some reason ksirtet wont work in human-to-human (2player) mode (none of the buttons work then, regardless if I redefine them or not)
<rx_> chavo: well all i really need are lines in english
<rx_> so np :P
<rx_> thx
<chavo> true
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<pedro> Hi all of you!
<tsb> edgy -> feisty h5 soon done dist-upgrade'ing.. *crosses fingers*
<pedro> I am having some problems with sound
<rx_> h5?
<rx_> since when?
<pedro> How can I restart the sound system?
<tsb> rx_: it just came out
<pedro> is there a command for that?
<pedro> I use kubuntu edgy
<pedro> Another question that is vinculated with this
<pedro> I have a process that aparently is running and busing the sound system and I cannot kill it
<pedro> it is Zynaddsubfx, a synth software
<pedro> any idea?
<animimotus> with: sudo asoundconf set-default-card thesecondsoundcard <----------- could I give root password for once and for all?
<pedro> Well, I proved that command but it didn't work
<pedro> I think it's because the zynaddsubfx
<pedro> How can I kill it if it doesn't appear on running proceses?
<pedro> It is only showed in desktop
<kowa> Sysinfo for 'Medionux': Linux 2.6.17-11-generic running KDE 3.5.5, CPU: Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4     CPU 3.06GHz at 2400 MHz (4805 bogomips), HD: 8/53GB, RAM: 493/503MB, 115 proc's, 1.37h up
<pedro> any suggestion?
<tsb> I am assuming removing mdadm, lvm2 et al is perfectly safe since I do not run anything but a vanilla / etx3fs right?
<tsb> (I'm asking because apparently I'm "screwed" when I reboot if I depend on it)
<moi1392> I have no account on launchpad, could someone try my bug on feisty and fill a bugreport please ?
<Jucato> moi1392: try #ubuntu+1
<moi1392> ok
<animimotus> with: sudo asoundconf set-default-card thesecondsoundcard <----------- could I give root password for once and for all?
<Erunno> tsb: No software raid ?
<tsb> Erunno: nope
<tsb> df only lists /dev/sdaX, udev etc..
<tsb> no mdX or whatever
<ComputerHermit> Iam still have sound problems Iam about to run ubuntu on my new pc  its a IBM I havent got it yet
<ComputerHermit> I dont know what els to do
<ComputerHermit> Iam that much of a new user
<ComputerHermit> I guess
<Erunno> tsb: Don't see a reason why it should cause a problem then, unless someone in the channel objects:-P
<Erunno> Speak now or remain silent forever !
<tsb> hrm.. amarok dependancy hell :(
<ComputerHermit> I used redhat and mandrake in the pass but they had sndconfig
<carlos> hola?
<Erunno> !es | carlos
<ubotu> carlos: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<carlos> a alguien le funciona el messenger?
<tsb> yay, seems to work (even though aptitude install gives me a -2304 score with conflicts)
<tsb> (reboot was fine, so I didn't need mdadm etc)
<Erunno> tsb: I feel relieved :D
<tsb> Erunno: you should. I know where you live.
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<Erunno> tsb: ;-) Long way from Norway :P
<tsb> Erunno: :)
<stamen> hi
<stamen> how to check which version of ALSA I am using
<tsb> what is the name of the kde screenshot util again? not kscreenshot but..
<tsb> ah, ksnapshot
<jarn> Is there a way to make KMail send mail from one account through one e-mail automatically? At the moment, both of my accounts (one for each email) send mail from the same address.
<xpoint> jarn: right clink on a folder change settings to send there
<globe> can anybody help me reinstall the nvidia drivers after dist-upgrade?  the nvidia installer is giving me errors-cant find kernel sources
<jarn> Which setting is that?
<jarn> xpoint: Is that Sender Identity? Because if it is, I already did that.
<xpoint> jarn: you need to tell me more how you setup kmail so i can explain better what you need to do
<xpoint> jarn: you have 2 pop2 mailbox configured right ?
<jarn> xpoint: Yes.
<xpoint> and one ident ?
<jarn> Two idents.
<jarn> Don't I need one for each box?
<xpoint> good
<jarn> And then in my Identities, one is set up to have one of my email addresses and the other is set up for the other.
<xpoint> now clik on the one pop3 mailbox folder you like to have changed, find settings last menu on the right clik
<jarn> Is that correct?
<jarn> Okay.
<xpoint> yes you have 2 ident, but default is the first ident for both email boxes
<jarn> I already changed the other boxes for my other identity. I put Sender Identity to the other identity.
<xpoint> still not good ?
<jarn> Yes.
<jarn> Still not good.
<jarn> It's using the identity correctly, but not using the e-mail it seems like.
<xpoint> this should work
<jarn> Because in the Sent box, it lists Sender as my other identity.
<jarn> But it's still sending the mail from the other one.
<jarn> So no ideas? :(
<eagles0513875> hey all im glad to be back on ubuntu
<eagles0513875> *kubuntu
<eagles0513875> has anyone played around with wine on here
<NightBird> yes
<eagles0513875> is it rather easy to config here in kde
<jarn> Wine is very easy to config.
<NightBird> well, there is the standard winecfg program that is used to do the configurations
<eagles0513875> i know that but in ubuntu i was having a really hard time getting the video to work correctly for world of warcraft
<eagles0513875> not to mention i broke wine twice first time i almost got WoW to work then the 2nd time it refused to loade the exe installer
<NightBird> eagles0513875, were you using the wine from the adept, or were you compiling from source?
<NightBird> or downloading the current version
<eagles0513875> in ubuntu from the pkg manager that comes with it
<NightBird> alright, that's a fairly old version of wine, and it might not be as good as was needed
<eagles0513875> isnt the newest version 9.31
<eagles0513875> the version that i downloaded in ubuntu was 9,30
<NightBird> huh
<eagles0513875> 0.9.31
<NightBird> well, the newest one is 9.31
<eagles0513875> isnt that the newest version of wine
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> the one in ubuntu was 9.30 were there significant improvements from 30 to 31
<[GuS] > Hi guys.... is there a fix for Onboard sound card Realkteck HDA RLC 883? I am currently using Kubuntu Feisty and the alsamixer does not work. When i try to use it, i have this: alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument. And many errors looking at dmesg in relation to that, like: [   25.064000]  hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0x9 and invalid dep_range_val 0:7fff (many of them)
<|lostbyte|> !ubuntu+1
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<NightBird> [GuS] , I was having that problem before with the alsa that came with kubuntu, but I managed to fix it by downloading and compiling from source..
<[GuS] > i did the same NightBird
<[GuS] > but same problem
<NightBird> well... a similar problem anyways...
<|lostbyte|> [GuS] , ^^
<[GuS] > |lostbyte|, is a common problem on Edgy too
<[GuS] > indeed in Edgy even works...
<eagles0513875> how do i change the clickin from single click to double click
<NightBird> eagles0513875: System settings, Keyboard and mouse, mouse
<jarn> !ubuntu+2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu+2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NightBird> then in Icons, change it to Double-click rather than single-click
<eagles0513875> ty night
<jarn> Is there a way to make anything opened in Konqueror redirect to the already opened konqueror I have in a different desktop?
* NightBird watches anime instead of paying attention to the chat
<LycanNyc-work> everytime I'm opening something in kde  "Could not find mime type application/octet-stream "
<eagles0513875> doesnt that have somethign to do with audio
<LycanNyc-work> not sure
<eagles0513875> night u there
<NightBird> ah, eagles0513875: there was a major change to d3d in version 0.9.31
<NightBird> that breaks direct3d
<eagles0513875> oh so i should download wine 31
<NightBird> no
<NightBird> you should go to wine 9.30
<eagles0513875> y is that
<NightBird> because 9.31 broke it
<Ick> hello, rhythmbox doesn't let my import mp3s and says "the file is not an audio stream"
<NightBird> Ick, sounds like you might not have mp3 support installed
<eagles0513875> so stick with 30 night
<NightBird> eagles0513875, yes
<eagles0513875> ok
<NightBird> they are improving the way that dx handles opengl states, but it has broke direct3d support for now...
<bipolar> does anyone know when we will get herd5?
<NightBird> so eventually it will be better and faster, but for now it's gotten worse
<NightBird> bipolar, I don't!
<ari_> hi !!!
<NightBird> hi ari
<ari_> i'm having some problems installing all the stuff to do PHP, might you be able to help me a little please !?!
<NightBird> all the stuff to do php?
<NightBird> you mean apache2+php plugin?
<ari_> yes
<ari_> i mean apache, mysql and php.
<NightBird> ok
<bipolar> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FeistyFawn/Herd5/Kubuntu  << Herd5 page
<NightBird> have you installed all of that?
<NightBird> :P
<TehUni> i've been using (k)ubuntu for a little over a year now and am comfortable. about to install on a new hard drive and want to start fresh. is feisty stable enough to use at home?
<NightBird> TehUni: what do you mean by stable enough?
<TehUni> NightBird: vmware, firefox, thunderbird, amarok. those are the biggies.
<ari_> NightBird: i have not installed herd5.
<NightBird> TehUni: well... maybe...
<TehUni> wondering if i should go ahead and install feisty, or just stick with edgy for a few more months
<TehUni> but i'm reinstalling now anyway, ya know?
<NightBird> yeah
<NightBird> I can understand the reason why you would want to go with that...
<elovera> hay alguien de venezuela
<elovera> buenas tardes
<bipolar> Hey guys... it looks like herd5 *is* out, and up on the website, even though it's not announced. It's probbly not out to all the mirrors yet, but I hooked up with the desktop iso torrent.
<NightBird> TehUni: I would guess, that if you're fine with uninstalling and installing older versions(in case something doesn't work) from source/apt-get or whatever, then go ahead
<bipolar> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/feisty/herd-5/
<bipolar> I would sugest only using the torrent until it's officaily announced.
<Vamp898> dies anyone know a good tool for Ubuntu to make you own Distribution
<Vamp898> ?
<Vamp898> in Dream Linux 2.2 MME you have a tool called mkdistro
<ari_> elovera: i think there is a chat for spanish-speaking people
<tsdgeos_> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<TehUni> welp, herd 5. guess that settles it. i'll give feisty a shot
<McClane> can anybody help me ?
<AMSmith42> KTouch is good because it is flexible and isn't all typing games, but sure wish I could have some game levels as a reward for passing lectrues.
<eagles0513875> mcclane just ask ur question
<AMSmith42> er, lectures.
<milaks> Hi. I have mapped right menu-key (since I do not use it) to right CTRL in ~/.Xmodmap and it work fine until I swith keyboard layout (from one language to another) when it gets reverted to the way they  were before, then even when I return to english layout and/or try manually `xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap` it's still the same. Does anyone have suggestion on how to solve this or how to effectively map CTRL to right win/menu-key since I do not have
<milaks> right CTRl?
<milaks> Anyone?
<NightBird> I don't
<milaks> Fair enough, someone else?
<rikkus> Hi, I just installed kubuntu for the first time - I'm on Edgy Eft
<rikkus> I don't seem to be able to get help to appear in any KDE programs
<rikkus> I set a tail on /var/log/Xorg.0.log and I see 3 messages the same every time I try to pull up help:
<rikkus> AUDIT: Fri Mar  2 20:23:32 2007: 3838 X: client 27 rejected from local host
<rikkus> I don't see how help can be rejected... surely it has the same auth as the running app?
<rikkus> Ah... the running app I've been trying is Adept Manager... and that'll be running as root
<Skrot> Hi, is there a easy way to upgrade ipw3945-drivers in ubuntu edgy?
<blackmoon> someones get beryl (aiglx) + xwinwrap working?
<dr0fnax> Anyone using Creative Audigy SE here?
<chavo> blackmoon, afaik xwinwrap only works with xgl
<blackmoon> chavo: ok thanks :)
<chavo> it doesn't work for me here
<louis_> nabend
<blackmoon> chavo: do you know where i can get it?
<saw2434> I'm having trouble installing kubuntu, it gets stuck at the partioning step when I click continue. I'm trying to install it on an external hard drive (which i defraged twice)
<rikkus> When I use Adept installer and search for firefox, it's found, but greyed out - I can't see why.
<blackmoon> chavo: sorry i've made a mistake
<saw2434> anyone have any ideas?
<chavo> blackmoon, can't remember where I got it from it's been so long
<NightBird> rikkus, if you right click it can you select 'request install'?
<rikkus> No menu appears when I right click it
<NightBird> hm...
<NightBird> are you running adept as a super user?
<rikkus> Well, I was asked for my password before it came up
<NightBird> kdesu adept_manager
<NightBird> alright
<NightBird> did you supply your password?
<rikkus> so I presume that was kdesu
<rikkus> yep
<NightBird> it was
<NightBird> hm...
<NightBird> any errors pop up?
<NightBird> is it only firefox that is grayed out?
<rikkus> Well, if I browse through the KDE software, I see KNotes is installed and not greyed out ... but everything else is not installed and greyed out
<AMSmith42> What should I use to listen to Internet radio?
<rikkus> hmm
<rikkus> if I choose Gnome from the combo, I see more KDE software (!)
<bipolar> saw2434: hold on...
<saw2434> thanks
<rikkus> and if I browse around, Adept disappears (I presume it's crashing)
<bipolar> saw2434: I think this is the bug I reported :)
<bipolar> saw2434: installing edgy?
<saw2434> yeah
<saw2434> should i try an older version?
<bipolar> no
<bipolar> saw2434: lookup this, and see if it discribes your problem: https://launchpad.net/bugs/87418
<rikkus> NightBird: yep, it appears that anything without a ticked box (presumably everything that's not installed) is greyed out
<bipolar> saw2434: edgy uses qtparted, right?
<saw2434> i believe so
<bipolar> saw2434: ok... see if it's the same bug
<rikkus> Wow, adept is very buggy :)
<Cugel> Dudes, does anyone know KDEnlive? (video editing tool)
<saw2434> Well I never really get an error, It just has the little "waiting" circle for +40 minutes
<jake_> hi everybody im planning to install ubuntu from my kubuntu, any comments guys?
<apokryphos> jake_: don't waste your time :P
<bipolar> saw2434: yeah... when you're done with qtparted, don't close it. click next on the main install screen.
<saw2434> so i should partition it separatly in qparted and then do the installation?
<jake_> i mean is there any difference? the interface or what??
<saw2434> before i was just letting the installation process do it
<bipolar> saw2434: what I mean is, when the installer pops up qtparted, partiion the disks as usual, but don't close qtparted
<Erunno> jake_: Ubuntu uses GNOME as the standard desktop.
<bipolar> saw2434: if you close qtparted, the installer gets all confused. the installer will close it when you hit next in the installer window
<jake_> sorry but im new to lynux world, anybody can send a link for beginners?
<saw2434> bipolar: nothing really ever pops up, I get to the step where I click "Resize SCS13 (0,0,0), partion #1 (sdb) and use freed space"
<bipolar> saw2434: you have scsi disks? maybe SATA?
<AMSmith42> Cugel: Is KDEnlive any good?
<bipolar> saw2434: sorry... it sounds like a diffrent problem then what I reported :(
<jake_> guys?
<kiki_> bonsoir a tous
<saw2434> bipolar: its alright, thanks for your help. I don't think the disks are Sata
<Erunno> jake: Try this: http://www.linux-tutorial.info/
<Erunno> !fr | kiki_
<ubotu> kiki_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<kiki_> sorry
<jake_> thanx
<kiki_> mistake... :-)
<bipolar> saw2434: thats strange... why would it be shown as a scsi disk then? (sd* is scsi, hd* is ide)
<bipolar> in Feisty, all disks are shown as scsi for some odd reason, but edgy didn't do that....
<Erunno> jake: I've never read it myself so I cannot vouch for it's quality.
<saw2434> oh my bad
<saw2434> so can scsi disks not be partioned in linux?
<bipolar> saw2434: sure they can.
<bipolar> saw2434: scsi disks are fine, it was just confusing :)
<jake_> Erunno: its ok my problem is i cant modify my adept. it says  that another application is running i try to restart but nothing happens
<saw2434> bipolar: oh. Well thanks again
<bipolar> saw2434: all I can recomend is let the cd do a self check to make sure its ok. maybe try the alternitive install
<zendoze> Hello, please can someone help me with this: I need to use different keyboard layouts in KDE but when I switch to some layout command which is executed (for example: setxkbmap -layout us,cs -variant ,yz) reverts back some other key mapping which I've with xmodmap. Can I somehow edit this command which is being executed when layout is changed or maybe a different way to retain my key mapping?
<bipolar> crap
<jake_> my problem is i cant modify my adept. it says  that another application is running i try to restart but nothing happens
<Erunno> jake_: Ah, that's a known problem when an application crashes. Hmm, I forgot how to get rid of the database lock :-P
<sampan> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Erunno> jake_: What the bot said. Thanks sampan
<ferran_> hi all
<ferran_> i need help
<sampan> erunno  i can't ever remember that command either :D
<ferran_> where i can fount help to make a munt
<ferran_> ?
<ferran_> mount
<zendoze> Please, tell me and other ways if any. I do not have right CTRL key so I mapped it to win-key, and when I change layout (to no matter which) that is reverted to the way it was before.
<Erunno> sampan: My memory = cheese :P
<sampan> erunno  you and me both ... swiss cheese with holes large enough to drive small cars through here :/
<zendoze> Anyone please??
<jake_> it says: my problem is i cant modify my adept. it says  that another application is running i try to restart but nothing happens
<jake_> sorry
<jake_> Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<jhutchins> zendoze: the problem is that there's more than one app defining your keyboard.
<jhutchins> zendoze: Don't know what the way around it would be.
<jhutchins> zendoze: Google around for various ways to switch keyboard layout in kde.
<crackhead> question: how do i make sure i am getting the most graphics processing power out of my graphics card with kubuntu?
<jhutchins> zendoze: You might find that what it's doing when you switch is switching to the standard template, and what you might be able to do is to save your modified keyboard templates and switch between them.
<zendoze> jhutchins: already did, but with no success. If I could just alter the command line that KDE is exetucing when switching layouts?
<jhutchins> crackhead: Simple, you just measure the power you're getting out of it and see if it meets the manufacturer's claims.
<crackhead> how do i measure?
<jhutchins> zendoze: Probably not, but you could probably figure out a way to do it manually in X, then write a script to do it and use that instead.
<kaner_> does anyone have any idea how to force apt to reinstall an app?
<crackhead> i feel like it should work through a webpage faster, when i scroll down, instead of allowing me to see the refresh of every roll down click of the scroll wheel..
<jhutchins> crackhead: Hook it up to a dynomometer.
<crackhead> jhutchins, that's not helpful
<jake_> anyone?
<jhutchins> crackhead: Ah, there's a helpful bit of info: you feel it should scroll faster!  Ok, you can adjust the rate for the scroll wheel!
<jhutchins> jake_: Hang on...
<crackhead> the display/rendering rate, not the rate at which the scroll wheel moves the screen
<jhutchins> !adept crash fix | jake_
<ubotu> jake_: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<jhutchins> crackhead: If you switch to a lower resolution, does the scroll rendering improve?
<crackhead> let me check..
<Erunno> jake_: Have you tried "sudo dpkg -configure -a" in the command line ?
<fulldisclosure> hi
<fulldisclosure> whitch is default's video player for kubuntu?
<Erunno> jake_: Err, "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<jake_> im tyring
<Erunno> fulldisclosure: Kaffeine
<crackhead> when i did that, why did it restart my kde session and close all my windows and not re-open them, but re-opened a previous kde session?
<jhutchins> jake_: It might also be necessary/helpful to just manually delete the lockfile, but I'm not sure where that is...
<sparkling> hi all
<jhutchins> crackhead: Well, it restarted the previous session because you didn't save the current one, but not knowing how you changed resolution I don't know why it restarted.
<fulldisclosure> ok
<crackhead> still seems to be set at the same resolution, too, as if my change wasn't applied, although i clicked apply..
<crackhead> did i have to first be in admin mode?
<crackhead> system settings, display, screen size, lower resolution
<crackhead> is that not what you meant by making it lower resolution?
<crackhead> tell me how/what you meant
<jhutchins> Ah.  Yes, probably need admin.
<jake_> i did the "sudo dpkg --configure -a" sorry guys but i dont know what to do next im new to kuubuntu
<jhutchins> I have krandrtray running, a little applet near the clock that lets me change res; most systems will also accept Ctrl-Alt-KpMinus
<zendoze> And does anyone knows how to map CTRL to Win-Key with `setxkbmap`?
<crackhead> what's a keystroke command to "save current kde session" so that it becomes the new auto-loaded one?
<jhutchins> jake_: Did you do sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock ?
<zendoze> "setxkbmap -option menu:ctrl" OR "setxkbmap -option win:ctrl" OR "setxkbmap -option alwin:ctrl" OR "setxkbmap -option ctrl:win" OR "setxkbmap -option ctrl:altwin", do not work?
<jake_> yes
<jhutchins> try sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<jake_> i have paste it in the command
<eagles0513875> :)
<kaner_> how would one reinstall konsole?
<eagles0513875> try adept pkg manager
<eagles0513875> if u can kaner
<hatta> apt-get install --reinstall konsole
<kaner_> thanks, ill give it a try.
<jake_> thanx guys everything's fine now
<eagles0513875> i just typed in winecfg in konsole and for some reason oit said that it failed to open control panel and then eventually opened the control panel
<jake_> one more how do you install  using adept?
<kaner_> Hey, i tried youre suggestion on reinstalling konsole and it complained of "Reinstallation of konsole is not possible, it cannot be downloaded"
<kaner_> what might that mean?
<Erunno> jake_: Search for the package you want to install, mark it for installation (click the + on the left to see the button) and then apply changes in the toolbar.
<Erunno> jake_: Synaptic is a bit more friendly interface-wise, so you might want to try out instead of Adept.
<jake_> Erunno: thanx a lot man! you did it... lol
<jake_> yes im looking for it
<crackhead> what's a keystroke command to "save current kde session" so that it becomes the new auto-loaded one?
<jhutchins> Could someone confirm something for me in kspread?
<bentob0x> is there any official torrent download for kubuntu?
<jhutchins> crackhead: Dunno, you could look in system settings/shortcuts.
<jhutchins> bentob0x: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/edgy/release/
<kulisek> anyone could help please?
<kulisek> sudo wpa_supplicant -i ra0 -D wext -w -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<kulisek> ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH] : Operation not supported
<kulisek> WEXT auth param 7 value 0x1 - ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT] : Operation not supported
<kulisek> ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT] : Operation not supported
<kulisek> ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT] : Operation not supported
<kulisek> ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT] : Operation not supported
<kulisek> ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH] : Operation not supported
<kulisek> WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH] : Operation not supported
<kulisek> WEXT auth param 5 value 0x1 - CTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received
<kulisek> ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH] : Operation not supported
<kulisek> WEXT auth param 7 value 0x0 - Failed to disable WPA in the driver.
<kulisek> ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH] : Operation not supported
<kulisek> WEXT auth param 5 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH] : Operation not supported
<kulisek> WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAP] : Bad address
<kulisek> sorry for foo
<kulisek> sorry for flood :(
<Erunno> !pastebin | kulisek
<ubotu> kulisek: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<fignew> kulisek: check out knetworkmanager, it does WPA
<fignew> so you don't have to mess with wpa_supplicant
<jhutchins> kulisek: Understand that most Freenode servers will drop you if you do that.
<crackhead> what's a keystroke command to "save current kde session" so that it becomes the new auto-loaded one? it's not in system settings, shortcuts.
<jake_> should i do the full upgrade the adept?
<Erunno> jake_: Yes, it will install updates this way.
<jake_> thanx again
<kulisek> why can't I see my wlan in knetworkmanager? :(
<fignew> give it a second
<fignew> or, is it a hidden network?
<jarn> How do I make KMail periodically check for new mail?
<kulisek> nope is visible
<Cugel> kulisek: check /etc/interfaces   -- knetworkmanager doesn't like that file one bit. Caveat: I never got knetworkmanager to work.
<fignew> jarn: under accounts
<fignew> Settings-->configure Kmail
<jarn> fignew: I found it. Thanks.
<fignew> Accounts-->select your account-->modify, then look at the bottom
<fignew> :)
<jarn> fignew: :D
<kulisek> only wired network :(
<fignew> I remember when I was trying to get kmail to have an icon in the systray... took me forever to find the option
<kulisek> Cugel: what should hve been changed in /etc/networking/interfaces to knetworkmanager see my wifi?!
<jarn> fignew: Do you know how to make mail automatically go through one mail or another? I have two accounts, and I set up POP and SMTP for both. And I set up two identities. But no matter which identity I mail with, ithey both go through one email account.
<kulisek> pllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeaseeeeee
* Linux_Galore is away: Gone away for now.
<fignew> hmm jarn, sounds like a bug
<jarn> fignew: :(
<fignew> you're selecting which account you want to send the email from when you compose the email?
<jarn> fignew: The identity, yes. But if I send it from either identity, it goes through the same email. To send it through my other one I have to manually do "Send Via"
<kulisek> f**k this channe;
<kulisek> l
<kulisek> v'x
<kulisek> d'bx
<kulisek> b
<kulisek> cn
<kulisek>  c
<kulisek> 'bnc
<kulisek> ;b n
<kulisek> c;lkb
<fignew> lol, mature
<kulisek> zckvb;zd
<kulisek> 'bkz
<kulisek> 'xc;k b
<kulisek> lzc xb
<kulisek> ;xcv'b
<kulisek> zxckblzd
<kulisek> ;ob
<kulisek> epsohg-
<kulisek> a0] 4ity-03W4IY-] 
<kulisek> 0RY-0A3W4
<|lostbyte|> !ops
<kulisek> y=0Z+)6y9z
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, or DBO
<kulisek> 469ze
<kulisek> -40y6z
<kulisek> -edy7ze5
<Cugel> kulisek: maybe you can copy the file to a backup file and remove it. Just to check.
<kulisek> -y0ze0yz
<kulisek> d y
<fignew> czech, mature
<kulisek> zd-0t u
<Cugel> And shut up, please.
<kulisek> -ez0u-zr0dtu
<Chousuke> wtf.
<kulisek> 0zdyae04
<kulisek> 5y0ae
<kulisek> y-0fd
<kulisek> -0h
<kulisek> :DDD
<Chousuke> Idiot.
<kulisek> no kick?
<Chousuke> Get out.
<Erunno> Enraged 12-years old, watch out !
<kulisek> I am no czech kokotI!!!
<kulisek>  ls'dgldfh
<kulisek> zdf h
<kulisek> zdf
<kulisek> hzd'nfg
<kulisek> [xfgn ] [
<kulisek> xfg
<louis_> wtf
<kulisek>  nxf
<kulisek> ' nkxf
<kulisek> gn kx
<kulisek> fz[ n
<kulisek> fkn xfkn
<kulisek> [xfk
* Chousuke feels sad for the world that it houses kulisek.
<kulisek> ] sdh zpd[j
<kulisek> p[zkfff
<kulisek> x[f
<kulisek> 'pgnk z
<kulisek> c[pkn z
<kulisek> [cpknz[
<kulisek> d nb
<jarn> Where are all the ops?
<kulisek> zfkgn[pzhfkgh
<kulisek> [pz dft
<eddy> hi everyone
<kulisek> h[ pezs
<kulisek> 5 ya
<kulisek> -ey
<Chousuke> eddy: hi
<kulisek> -aeryawe4y a
<kulisek> ] w4 6ya] ew-yhef] oer
<kulisek> ] yb3e4yvq3 py4v[q3
<kulisek> yv[evyu
<kulisek> [q34yq[34
<eddy> I need some help
<kulisek> 5y7vq3[
<kulisek> 4p v6
<heinkel_111> put an ignore on him :)
<Chousuke> !ops
<kulisek> q34 6vq3[v6 q34pv6 q
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, or DBO
<Cugel> What the hell.
<Erunno> eddy: Hi Eddy, our service is disrupted at the moment. ;-)
<jarn> Ah, I forgot I could ignore.
<jarn> That's nice. :D
<heinkel_111> 22:57]  [Ignore]  Added kulisek!* to your ignore list.
<Cugel> He stopped. Kulisek: I answered you.
<jarn> Agreed.
<Chousuke> heh.
<jarn> Well, he's not getting an unignore from me.
<Chousuke> I with there were a generic idiot ignore flag :(
<jarn> Meanwhile, I'm going to go do some stuff.
<Cugel> Good riddance.
<Chousuke> Well, at least he left.
<fignew> jarn: so you're in the inbox of the 2nd mail account, and you want kmail to send it from the 2nd account's SMTP?
<eddy> so, can I ask a question?
<Chousuke> eddy: go ahead.
<eddy> I have a problem with my surround system
<eddy> I have 5.1
<eddy> And I set that up in Amarok
<tmbest> sera a trutti e tutte
<n8k99> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<eddy> but I can't heat the other speakers, only the 2 main, stereo
<tmbest> thanks
<eddy> any idea?
<tmbest> good time
<fignew> eddy: I know
<fignew> go into kmix
<eddy> kmix?
<fignew> the speaker icon in the systray
<eddy> yes
<eddy> go on
<fignew> do you have any tabs in the mixer window?
<eddy> w8
<eddy> well, I tried, but I didn't make it
<eddy> I have 3 tabs
<eddy> Output, Input, and Switches
<eddy> or do you think I need to restart Amarok?
<eddy> fignew?
<nono_> salut
<fignew> sorry
<fignew> eddy: go to switches
<nono_> hi
<eddy> ok
<fignew> what options do you have?
<eddy> I have some options on left
<eddy> on right I have:
<eddy> Surround Jack Mode
<eddy> Mic Select
<eddy> IEC958 Playback SRC
<eddy> Mono Output Select
<eddy> Channel Mode
<eddy> Inputs...
<fignew> hmm
<fignew> ok
<fignew> there's one more step
<eddy> I already set thaat to 6channel
<fignew> before this
<eddy> go on
<fignew> in Amarok: settings --> configure amarok --> Engine
<eddy> I already set that to 6 channel
<Shadowtester> well I have to get going again the weekend is about to start :)
<fignew> ok
<fignew> play something in amarok
<eddy> ar anything else?
<fignew> and fiddle with the switches in kmix
<ubuntu> ja hallo erstmal
<fignew> very technical ;)
<eddy> how did you mean that, very technical?
<fignew> it's a joke
<eddy> I saw that smiley... :D
<eddy> fiddle - means to try out the combination of those switches?
<fignew> yes
<eddy> I'm not English...
<eddy> :-)
<fignew> I understand
<eddy> what the Output plugin in Amarok, under the Engine tab?
<Haribo> sagt mal was
<crackhead> how does one save current kde session so that it becomes the new auto-loaded session?
<dario> when I start adept and try to look for new programs/updates to install, it doesnt show anything, only already installed programs. How do I fix this?
<fignew> eddy: if you want you can try arts
<fignew> but the automatic should work
<eddy> ok, thx
<fignew> did messing with the switches not work?
<Haribo> kann hier jemand deutsch schreiben???
<fignew> Haribo #ubuntu-de
<fignew> ich kann, aber du soltz da gehen (spelling?)
<eddy> I'm still trying
<Haribo> danke, und tsch
<fignew> oder
<fignew> #kubuntu-de
<dario> when I start adept and try to look for new programs/updates to install, it doesnt show anything, only already installed programs. anyone knows if this is a common bug or what the problem is?
<Haribo> i see. thank you
<fignew> eddy: let's try something else
<eddy> hmmm
<intelikey> "common bug"   heh  pebcak most likely
<eddy> I you knou something else
<intelikey> dario put your sources.list on pastebin  lets have a look.
<fignew> eddy, hmm I'm not sure
<fignew> I did it on my home computer
<fignew> but I'm at school right now
<dario> unfortunately you will have to guide me intelikey, I just installed kubuntu for the first time so im new at this
<eddy> how old are you, fignew?
<intelikey> !repos | dario
<tesuki__> when I open a fullscreen game is there a way to make a separate xserver instans for it? so isntead of making the desktop inaccessible I can accecs it on ctrl+alt+F8 is this possible?
<ubotu> dario: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<fignew> 19 :)
<eddy> hmm
<eddy> I'm 17 :-)
<intelikey> dario visit that link  ^   ubotu posted.
<dario> ok
<fignew> good times :)
<eddy> couldn't this be caused by the Linux
<eddy> I have 64-bit, installed from CD...
<eddy> yeah, gold young times...
<intelikey> tesuki__ sure it is.  but the easy way would be start another session pre-game and run the game in the main session.
<eddy> I know some functions are missing, because they couldn't fit them on the CD
<fignew> eddy: no, surroundsound support is included :)
<eddy> hmmm
<intelikey> tesuki__ only thing you need to watch out for is, switching back and forth may corrupt the display and the game show garbage   or the game grabing the ctrl+alt hot keys...
<eddy> that makes it a bit more strange
<jarn> <fignew> jarn: so you're in the inbox of the 2nd mail account, and you want kmail to send it from the 2nd account's SMTP? <--- Yes
<fignew> ahh, I see... it's setup not to do that, because it could get confusing if you didn't know about the feature
<eddy> who are you talking to, fignew?
<fignew> jarn
<jarn> So there's no way to make it automatically send the mail with the account's inbox that I'm in?
<jarn> I have to manually change it from the default every time?
<eddy> jarn can create 2 IDs, and then simply choose which one he wants, or?
<pierre_> is kubuntu feisty stable?
<fignew> yes, but he wants it to be automatic
<jarn> Yes.
<intelikey> pierre_ define stable
<eddy> the choosing?
<jarn> Yeah.
<pierre_> would you recommend it for everyday use?
<intelikey> pierre_ it's not released yet.
<eddy> how can system find out, what you want?
<jarn> By the identity I have selected.
<intelikey> pierre_ short answer.   no.
<fignew> eddy: depending on what inbox you're in
<Josh1337> hi room, i need some help with getting mp3 plaback on 6.06.1
<jarn> I want one identity to send through one account and one identity to send through the other.
<eddy> pierre: it is for everyday use
<fignew> jarn: you could try to ask in #kontact
<jarn> fignew: Thanks.
<intelikey> eddy you running feisty ?
<eddy> well, one ID would have one account, one mailbox, one in- and out- box
<heinkel_111> hi i am running an Xming xserver on my windows machine and I have logged onto my kubuntu machine using PuTTy which is an ssh client for windows. Does anyone know how to start the KMenu and my standard KDE from the command line?
<heinkel_111> I have konsole running  :)
<fignew> I never found selecting the right account from the dropdown menu to be a big deal
<heinkel_111> but I want my menus
<Josh1337> help with mp3 plugin
<fignew> heinkel_111: that's asking for trouble
<muuhBDXi> !seen manuel_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen manuel_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<heinkel_111> how&
<eddy> feisty is what? a sub-distro of Ubuntu?
<heinkel_111> fignew: how troulbe?
<muuhBDXi> idiots
<fignew> heinkel_111: 1 sec
<intelikey> !feisty | eddy
<ubotu> eddy: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<heinkel_111> eddy: feisty is the development version of (k)ubuntu
<muuhBDXi>  ] [4lastor] [ are you a criminal stalker ?
<jarn> eddy: The newest version.
<eddy> well, no, I'm not running that, I'm running Edgy Eft
<intelikey> jarn no.  the next.    it's not new yet.
<pierre_> lmao
<muuhBDXi>  ] [4lastor] [ suck my dick biatch
<muuhBDXi> nono_ suck my dick asshole
<Josh1337> plz i need help with mp3 playback
<jarn> intelikey: That's what I meant.
<intelikey> pierre_ now you see why i asked eddy to explain "<eddy> pierre: it is for everyday use"
<eddy> but Kubuntu is for eveyrday use,
<eddy> :D
<fignew> heinkel_111: well, if you start up KDE, it'll try to detect resolution (might be trouble in windows), draw icons on the desktop, draw the desktop BG
<eddy> then sorry guys...
<intelikey> eddy he asked about feisty.  not generic (any version) kubuntu
<heinkel_111> fignew: yes, in a way you are right, but it should be possible to get the Kpanel running?
<eddy> and what's the differences among those dev version?
<fignew> eddy, feisty is the testing version of kubuntu
<eddy> versions*
<heinkel_111> anything for testing is not stable :=
<fignew> eddy: its not as stable, new software, new features
<dario> cad adept download and install update-manager?
<dario> can*
<intelikey> eddy one not released yet one current the rest 'old' releases.
<fignew> sorry heinkel, don't know how to start it
<Mena> Hi
<dario> can someone tell me how I can install update-manager on kubuntu? it cant be found in adept
<fignew> dario: it's built in
<dario> fignew: in kubuntu?
<dario> the thing is, im trying to follow a guide on how to upgrade dapper to edgy, and it sais that its easiest to use update-manager, but according to my kubuntu I dont havei t
<fignew> it's called adept-updater
<pierre_> adept sucks though :(
<dario> ok, so do you have a guide on howto upgrade to edgy using adept?
<pierre_> it can probably be done with apt-get/aptitude
<the_hammer> is there any programs or anything available to run webcams ?
<fignew> the_hammer: yes
<fignew> depends on what you want to do with the webcam though
<the_hammer> i checked usb devices in kinfo center and cam seems to be ok
<dario> fignew or pierre_: do you have a guide on howto upgrade dapper to edgy?
<the_hammer> take pics and make vids
<the_hammer> mabe even also do live web stuff
<the_hammer> i just wasnna see it working for now
<pierre_> dario: sorry, better try google
<dario> already tried :(
<boxxertrumps> so...
<fignew> I've always done apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<boxxertrumps> i forgot my SU pass
<eddy> fignew: how long do you have Linux?
<fignew> might not be the preferred method though
<fignew> eddy: since 2001
<fignew> RH 7.2
<roland17> not in french?
<fignew> first distro :)
<eddy> when you were 13?
<the_hammer> fignew any ideas for what i should get?
<kimmern> Hey! I've got some trouble with my Conexant hd audio...the sound only comes out of my laptop speakers..even when I put in headphones..anyone know how to solve?
<pierre_> dario: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades there you go, look under "Upgrading using apt-get -- NOT RECOMMENDED"
<fignew> 1 sec the_hammer
<the_hammer> ok
<fignew> lol
<dario> ok thx
<roland17> pas de franais ici?
<fignew> the_hammer: there's alot of different programs, search adept for webcam
<the_hammer> ok
<eddy> fignew: have you ever had an OS from Microsoft?
<pierre_> When i open a program from a terminal i always get this error messege: http://pastebin.ca/379013
<eddy> sorry - Microsucks* ?
<fignew> eddy: sure I have
<Dmitrij> Oui? Roland17
<eddy> fignew: but you always preferred GNU?
<fignew> eddy: mostly I suppose
<eddy> fignew: and now, you're a Linux Pro, do you program in any language?
<fignew> lol, not a pro
<fignew> I program python, that's all
<eddy> I knew you'll say that
<pierre_> :I
<eddy> fignew: Wow... and where are you from?
<prak> !cp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<prak> does anyone know how to copy contents of directory a into directory b?
<fignew> eddy: Atlanta Georgia
<pierre_> hey you linux pro's :p do you know why i get this error messege when trying to run a program from a terminal? http://pastebin.ca/379013
<jay> kooka doesn't detect the right scanner for me.. i have a benq and it's detects an acer. Secondly, it keeps sayin I need to install "sane".. I installed sane, libkscan1 and nothing changed... plz help
<eddy> ok guys, I'm leaving, have a nice rest of the day (if there's any rest :-) )
<eddy> bye!
<fignew> yea, pierre_, easy ;)
<fignew> remove the touchpad stuff in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pierre_> lol.. i dont even have a touchpad
<prak> does anyone know how to copy contents of directory a into directory b?
<fignew> pierre_: exactly, that's why it's making an error
<Dmitrij> Prak: just gain to rootaccount and copy paste
<pierre_> fignew: why does it think that i have one?
<prak> Dmitrij: how do i gain to rootaccount in kubuntu?
<fignew> pierre_: dunno, it's the ubuntu default to have it in the X11 config
<pierre_> fignew: i only got it when i installed KDE lol
<fignew> prak: cp a/* b/
<fignew> pierre_: yes, it's KDE complaining that it can't access the input device
<_Daisuke_Ido_> hmm...  ubuntu servers seem a tad slow
<_Daisuke_Ido_> feisty herd 5 get released?
<fignew> _Daisuke_Ido_: yes
<_Daisuke_Ido_> that explains it
<Mena> heinkel_111, you have the kdm running
<pierre_> fignew: ok. damn i really like KDE. everything isnt all big
<fignew> pierre_: you can remove that part of the config
<fignew> and the error goes away
<Mena> heinkel_111, the xorgserver as i guess
<pierre_> fignew: so i figured. thanks
<heinkel_111> Mena: yes , the xorg server is running
<Mena> heinkel_111, ok
* |Daisuke_Ido| grumbles
<boxxertrumps> does anyone know how to reset the root password?
<grego> lolz
<grego> >__>
<grego> me not
<boxxertrumps> ...
<boxxertrumps> not helping...
<grego> make[3] : *** [amule]  Error 1
<grego> sweet...
<boxxertrumps> i need to install yum.
<vlt|home> boxxertrumps: There's no root passwd in Ubuntu standard install.
<boxxertrumps> i have kubuntu
<vlt|home> !sudo | boxxertrumps
<ubotu> boxxertrumps: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<boxxertrumps> does that make a difference?
<grego> O__o
<grego> o__O
<grego> --__--''
<boxxertrumps> thanks
<vlt|home> Hello. Sometimes when trying to download a file with Konqueror it opens in kate. How can I avoid this and get a "save to" dialof instead?
<vlt|home> s/dialof/dialog/
<grego> i have problem like that also..
<vlt|home> I experienced this both on Dapper and Edgy.
<grego> feisty here
<vlt|home> Rightclick -> save as doesn't work either, it stores just a few bytes of a "deferer file". Any idea?
#kubuntu 2007-03-03
<Josh1337> MP3 playback plugin help
<Josh1337> I need help with the mp3 plugin
<grego> plugin for?
<Josh1337> mp3 playback
<grego> which player?
<Josh1337> any player
<grego> O__o
<Alumin> is there a way to lie to APT and tell it you have a package installed when you don't?
<grego> rotfl
<Josh1337> Ummm Kaffeine
<grego> what for? -->alumin?
<Alumin> like, say I don't have the PHP package installed
<Alumin> because I'm using a custom compile in /usr/local/src
<grego> kaffeinre for mp3?
<Josh1337> yeh
<grego> youre weird
<grego> just instal xine extras
<compilerwriter> I need to do something for about DST here soon and am not sure what.
<Alumin> but then APT doesn't want to upgrade certain packages because of dependencies that don't resolve because "I don't have PHP installed"
<Josh1337> xine?
<grego> and play them with amarok
<Josh1337> k ill google it
<grego> >__>
<grego> sudo apt-get libxine-extras
<grego> i think so..
<grego> give me a sec
<Josh1337> k
<ccc> Josh1337: amarok is the best music player ever imo. try it if you haven't already
<Josh1337> its installed but it cant play mp3's
<Josh1337> im new to the whole Linux thing so if i affend anybody with my stupid questions im sry
<ccc> i thought kubuntu-amarok asks if you want mp3 codecs installed at first startup and does the job for you?
<grego> libxine-extracodecs
<grego> yeah
<grego> it asks
<Alumin> yeah amaroK FTW
<grego> but it dont work
<grego> just hangs
<grego> and only newest version
<ccc> worked for me iirc
<SolidSource> ccc: it doesn't ask until you add an MP3 to the playlist
<ccc> ok
<grego> just install libxine-extracodecs
<compilerwriter> I went into the system settings to try to figure things out, but am not certain of what I should do.  There are two Eastern Time Zones in it.  There is one for Detroit, MI.  There is also one for Indiana, EST.  Michicgan has followed DST for years whilst Indiana just joined the band wagon last year.  So it begs the question;  Should I set myself to Detroit or Indiana?
<Josh1337> how do i do that
<grego> from terminal
<Josh1337> yeh im in the terminal
<grego> sudo apt-get libxine-extracodecs
<grego> and type your password
<grego> oh
<grego> i forgot
<compilerwriter> josh1337 We were all new to computers of any sort at one time.  You should find us mostly polite and helpful here.
<SolidSource> compilerwriter: set it to which is ever closer to where you live
<grego> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Josh1337> thx that one works
<grego> unix commands makes me horny..
<grego> touch touch
<grego> su
<compilerwriter> SolidSource I live smack dab in Indiana.  The question is basically that I am guessing that EST is set to compensate for DST and the other EST is not, or would the Ubuntu Immortals have noticed and fixed this already?
<intelikey> compilerwriter heh yeah.  and the better question "why daylightsavings time exists anyway"
<Josh1337> k ill brb im going to log on with my linux box
<linux_> k im back
<linux_> josh1337 is now linux
<Alumin> have to admit, I didn't think I'd ever see the word "horny" in this channel
<linux_> ok its not working
<linux_> it gave me an error
<grego> :D
<SolidSource> compilerwriter: time zones don't follow straight lines....so the hills/bluffs/mountains/whatever cause them to be seperated
<linux_> linux@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<linux_> Reading package lists... Done
<linux_> Building dependency tree... Done
<linux_> libxine-extracodecs is already the newest version.
<linux_> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<linux_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<linux_>   libxine-extracodecs: Depends: libmad0 (>= 0.15.1b) but it is not going to be installed
<linux_> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<linux_> linux@ubuntu:~$
<intelikey> Alumin and what is it that compels you to admit that ?
<Alumin> linux_: FYI, you'll want to use a pastebin if you're sending >3 lines
<Alumin> intelikey: I dunno, surprise?
<BluesKaj> linux , use pastebin pls , don't flood the channel
<linux_> sry
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<grego> oh god...
<grego> what a flood..
<compilerwriter> To make matters worse there is another EST for Indiana that is labeled for the quaint little burg of Marengo, in Crawford County.  That se section of IN used to follow Ohio into DST but since the whole state, save a very few of the western counties that follow CDT, does so now its existence is really moot.
<intelikey> grego you can get kicked out of here for two lines....
<grego> wow
<grego> gotta remember that
<SolidSource> compilerwriter: does it really matter?
<grego> >__>
<Alumin> two lines is a bit harsh
<intelikey> depends on whom is watching
<ccc> linux_: try: sudo apt-get -f install
<ccc> as it suggests
<Alumin> unless they're like 8000-character lines :)
<intelikey> Alumin server will cut a line at -420 chars
<Alumin> linux_: before you proceed, you may want to "sudo apt-get update"
<grego> i have hard freeezes >__> during high cpu loads
<Alumin> make sure you're working with the most up-to-date package lists
<SolidSource> !source-o-matic > linux_
<grego> on any Ubuntu i tried
<grego> ..
<linux_> k ill try
<intelikey> grego what do you do to get high cpu loads ?
<intelikey> grego what do you do to get high cpu loads ?
<grego> compilations?
<linux_> this is what i did
<intelikey> grego you do a lot of compiling on a deb based ditro do you ?
<linux_> sudo apt-get update
<grego> yeah
<linux_> that worked
<compilerwriter> SolidSource:  I am well aware of that.  I am a denizen of Indiana who happens to have relatives in Marengo.  I live near Indianapolis, which, up until last year, did not change its clocks.  Meanwhile my aunt and uncle and cousins did change their clocks.  All of this occured in the Southeastern part of the state in the megaopolis formed by Cincinnati, Louisville, and the nearby Indiana counties.  Then on the western
<compilerwriter> parts of the state there were the counties that tried to stay in sync with whatever Chicago was doing.  I am well aware of the hills and valleys.  I am just now baffled as to what to set things to so that come 11 March at 01:59 my computer resets itself to 11 March 03:00 in the next minute.
<grego> but its matter of choice
<grego> dam..
<linux_> then i typed sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<linux_> i got an error so then i typed sudo apt-get -f install libxine-extracodecs
<linux_> same error :o
<grego> which error?
<intelikey> grego maybe renice x to a little less nice and renice your make to a little more nice ?
<grego> O_o
<grego> i dont think that its xs fault
<SolidSource> compilerwriter: your state follows DLS, so any city in that state will follow DLS, and if it automatic updates it will do it...if it doesn't, its not that big of a deal to change it manually
<linux_> libxine-extracodecs: Depends: libmad0 (>= 0.15.1b) but it is not going to be installed
<intelikey> grego unless you mean that it hard locks  and stays.
<grego> yeah.. total freeeze no cursor i can't even reset xorgs
<grego> just Pc reset
<intelikey> hmm oh  that sounds more like a libc problem
<Alumin> grego: does a SysRq kill work?
<grego> what is that?
<grego> i dont think so
<SolidSource> linux_: then "sudo aptitude install libmad0"
<Alumin> go to a virtual terminal
<Alumin> and hit Alt-SysRq-M
<rolnyzx> does anybody have problems with Open Office when you install and set up MS TTF fonts? Everything looks fine but Open Office. Here is a photo of my desktop  http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=408217464&size=o
<Alumin> see if it prints some memory statistics
<premier_> does anyone know the ubuntu pakages for lineak?
<prak> !minicom
<ubotu> minicom: friendly menu driven serial communication program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1-10 (edgy), package size 150 kB, installed size 892 kB
<prak> !gtkterm
<ubotu> gtkterm: A simple GTK+ serial port terminal. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.5-1build1 (edgy), package size 45 kB, installed size 228 kB
<linux_> solidsource: its doing all kinds of things
<grego> nothing
<Alumin> grego: your kernel might not have it I guess
<SolidSource> linux_: thats fine...it knows what its doing
<prak> does anyone know if gtkterm allows me to flash/upload hex files to an external device connected to a port?
<linux_> k it stoped
<Alumin> the Alt-SysRq-* commands go straight to the kernel
<grego> which kernel option is responsible for that? i can recompile kernel later
<intelikey> the low level system inturpretor. the system calls to the kernel.   everything is built on libc.   if doing a build and the box locks up tight  it sounds like something at the lower levels of kernel communications.
<Alumin> as a test, you could do your make in a virtual terminal, and if everything tanks you could hit Alt-SysRq-k
<Alumin> that will wipe out anything running on that VT unconditionally, unless the kernel is COMPLETELY gone
<grego> tanks <--? my english is poor , sorry <__<
<Alumin> if the system locks
<grego> ok
<Alumin> you can see if it's the make process
<Alumin> but
<Alumin> you may need to recompile your kernel with sysrq support
<jerry> hi
<intelikey> make sure you have the latest libc6   and that your kernel is built on that libc
<grego> ok
<Alumin> I thought they call came with it these days but if you don't see anything then maybe not
<grego> libc6?
<intelikey> yep.
<linux_> now what?
<grego> time for googling..
<rolnyzx> does anybody have problems with Open Office when you install and set up MS TTF fonts? Everything looks fine but Open Office. Here is a photo of my desktop  http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=408217464&size=o
<SolidSource> linux_: then "sudo aptitude install libxine-extracodecs" to make sure its installed and good to go
<grego> is that normal that firefox uses gtk widgets in kde?
<Alumin> grego: KERNEL.SYSRQ = 1
<grego> ok
<grego> great
<grego> thanks
<linux_> k and ...........done
<SolidSource> linux_: should be good to go for music, may have to restart amarok
<linux_> k
<SolidSource> !codecs > linux_
<linux_> do i have to restart my comp?
<grego> Alumin in which section this option is stored?
<linux_> OMG
<linux_> its working
<grego> do you know?
<Alumin> don't remember
<linux_> !!!! thanks sooo much
<Alumin> you can grep for it in .config tho
<SolidSource> linux_ nope don't ever really have to restart comp for most things
<linux_> all day and i get somewhere
<grego> Magic SysRq key?
<Alumin> yeah
<intelikey> yep
<grego> i have it enabled..
<grego> weird
<linux_> i so sux at linux im a windows person but im changing because i dont wanna deal with the new win pos
<Alumin> hmm
<Alumin> linux_: funny, that's what I said about Win95 :p
<linux_> :
<linux_> )
<intelikey> Magic SysRq doesn't help on kernel panic and/or hard lockup.
<linux_> :)
<grego> this is very hard lockup
<Alumin> intelikey: yeah...but I thought it might help to see if it's just an issue of make pwning the machine
<grego> very
<SolidSource> linux_: you will need to install the other codecs for videos and such, and you will need w32codecs
<grego> just freezed desktop
<SolidSource> !w32codecs > linux_
<linux_> OK
<linux_> how do i do that ROFL
<Alumin> how do you search for factoids in the bot
<SolidSource> just follow what ubotu said
<Alumin> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Alumin> ooh I'm good
<grego> :D
<[Goce] > Anyone else having this problem with Kubuntu 6.10 (edgy)? My CPU is spiking every 4-5 seconds from 0% to 100% over and over again. I then sudo kill 4115 (apt-index-watch) and the problem stops. Anyone? I had this prob once before and an update seemed to fix it, but the problem is back again and no updates are available.
<intelikey> Alumin !help
<linux_> kkk thx again
<Alumin> !help > Alumin
<Admiral_hehe> [Goce] : what is the PID for 4115..that is, what service is the ID for
<Alumin> "what is the PID for 4115"
<Alumin> *blink*
<Admiral_hehe> sorry, a bit tired...
<rolnyzx> Alumin, ps aux | grep 4115
<Admiral_hehe> what process is running that 4115 corresponds to
<intelikey> ps aux | grep -m1 4115
<Alumin> ps 4115
<[Goce] > Admiral_hehe: It's for apt-watch-index
<adydas> If you want a nice wee program to watch what pids are doing what i found whowatch quite handy
<[Goce] > had to sudo it cause I had insufficiant access ya know?
<Admiral_hehe> yea
<Admiral_hehe> by any change are you running adept_*
<[Goce] > apt-watch-index or apt-index-watch.. I ferget now
<[Goce] > yes I am
<Fri13> [Goce] : yes, i have same problem...
<[Goce] > I love it cause you can control the distributories better
<Admiral_hehe> hmm, that's probably it
<Admiral_hehe> [Goce] : what release are you on?
<Fri13> [Goce] : just run "/etc/init.d/apt-index-watcher stop"
<[Goce] > Fri13: did you have to kill apt-index-watch?
<MuJ> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<[Goce] > Admiral_hehe: Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy)
<genii> stdin You alive?
<Admiral_hehe> hmm, i'm running that on a lappy atm, its not doing that
<Admiral_hehe> what Adept are you running, adept notifier?
<Fri13> [Goce] : and if you want make it easier, just make link as "kdesu /etc/init.d/apt-index-watcher stop". I use that when i start game because without it, all games/videos and so on are buggy...
<[Goce] > Fri: I agree that game don't work at all with the spiking..
<[Goce] > Adm: I am running adept notifier
<[Goce] > but I thought this apt-index-watch was a part of it
<Admiral_hehe> [Goce] : pstree
<Admiral_hehe> that should show you how things are connected
<intelikey> Alumin i had to revisit my wraper for ps    it seems that /bin/ps "proccess id number"  will work...  i had accidentally disabled that function.
<genii> Anyone know of a way to get shockwave working without running firefox under wine for instance? There anyone working on a native linux shockwave plugin or viewer?
<Alumin> yeah, it's the "standard use" hehe
<[Goce] > PSTREE does not show it cause the apt-index-watch has been killed
<[Goce] > I will try that again when I reboot
<[Goce] > I have to get back to work now
<intelikey> Alumin heh   i'm kinda non-standard.
<Alumin> genii: not that I know of
<[Goce] > lunch is over
<[Goce] > I'll touch bases when I get back home tonight
<Alumin> genii: there's a native Flash plugin, but I don't think there's a Shockwave one
* [Goce]  clear *
<SolidSource> genii: shockwave and flash are generally the same thing
<genii> Alumin Yeah I found the flash9 for linux doesn't do shockwave for some reason. Main issue for me is there is a bunch of kids using one of the public LANs I set up with linux... but many of the sites they go to play educational games is shockwave-based for whatever reason
<vlt|home> Hello. Sometimes when trying to download a file with Konqueror it opens in kate. Any idea how to store it on disk?
<Admiral_hehe> vlt|home: right click, save link as
<genii> The window saying "click here to download plugin" that comes up is useless LOO
<genii> LOL even
<Alumin> yeah
<waylandbill_> vlt|home: right mouse button is your friend
<intelikey> "educational games is shockwave-based for whatever reason"  reason.  the writers need educated ?
<SolidSource> genii: what browser?
<genii> intelikey Well, these are PBS websites
<genii> SolidSource: Firefox 1.5.x
<grego> save as doesnt work with this isue..  waylandbill
<vlt|home> Admiral_hehe, waylandbill_: Did try that before, it doesn't work. I only get a few bytes of "defere file". It's a crappy javascript download page, so wget and even curl failed.
<Admiral_hehe> vlt|home: got a link?
<waylandbill> intelikey: how's it going. havent seen you for a few days
<grego> for  me it happens with all debs
<vlt|home> Admiral_hehe: No, it's in a password protected area :(
<SolidSource> genii: besides you need to update firefox to 2.02 flash plugin should take care of shockwave....easiest test is www.shockwave.com and about:plugins in firefox address bar
<intelikey> waylandbill been here every day.    doing fine as frog hair split four ways.
<Admiral_hehe> vlt|home: :( . I'll blame the web page. could save the file and move it from /tmp
<Admiral_hehe> gotta run
<waylandbill> intelikey: I must've ignored you. ;)
<genii> SolidSource: So linux firefox 2.x flash plugin works with shockwave from in linux then?
<tuprox> Can the terminal (the one that has tabbed windows) be installed in Ubuntu 6.10?
<intelikey> waylandbill i'm used to that...
<vlt|home> Admiral_hehe: It's 700M binary
<intelikey> tuprox not can be.  IS.
<tuprox> nice.  how do I get it to open?
<SolidSource> genii: yes, there were some changes in the base code of firefox between 1.5 and 2.0
<ryanakca> can someone please test bug 89332? (On an install without gnome/pygtk apps)
<intelikey> tuprox both kde and 'nome supply tab's terminals.
<genii> SolidSource: OK thx I'll try it
<tuprox> I have 8 terminals open and could really consolidate
<vlt|home> Where can I tell Konqueror or KDE not to
<vlt|home> open those files in kat
<vlt|home> s//e?/
<SolidSource> genii: firefox should have been updated through the repos though...so don't see how you have 1.5 anyway
<intelikey> !cli | tuprox
<ubotu> tuprox: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<tuprox> thank you!
<tuprox> I see what I need to do
<genii> SolidSource: Version reports 1.5.0.9 I think
<intelikey> tuprox both of those ^ support tabs by default.
<waylandbill> grego: sorry, could you repeat the problem?
<SolidSource> genii: but the newest version in repos is 2.0.2...
<tuprox> I never really looked at the top for the TABS menu.  God I feel DUMB!!!
<grego> same as <vlt|home>
<genii> SolidSource: Do dev libs need to be installed? Perhaps I haven't opened up the sources.list enough or so
<hawk__> need help with beryl
<grego> downloaded deb files are always opened with kate..
<hawk__> where do i need to go
<SolidSource> !source-o-matic > genii
<genii> hmm
<vlt|home> grego: sa_v_e as? Didn't work. I got just a few bytes of download.hml
<waylandbill> genii: dev libs need to be installed when need to compile. those packages are all headers.
<hawk__> where do i go to get help with beryl
<grego> same here..
<SolidSource> genii: dev packages are for manual compiling...
<vlt|home> grego: But when clicking it left the real target file is downloaded -- and opened in kate :(
<SolidSource> genii: and the repos store mostly DEB packages
<genii> Yeah OK. I'm just wondering now why then sudo apt-get upgrade doesn't up the firefox vers. Weird. Maybe because on 6.06?
<intelikey> as far as terminal emulation, lets see; you could run 127 x session  with <unknown number> terminal windows in each with 256 tabs in each window and screen can support 256 psyudo terminals in each tab....    be hard to run out of terminals in default linux
<SolidSource> genii: might need to update sources
<SolidSource> genii: just follow that source-o-matic page, and you will have most the repos you will ever need
* genii sips a large black coffee and ponders his existence
<genii> It's back up then? Down yesterday or day before
<intelikey> !info mozilla-firefox dapper
<ubotu> mozilla-firefox: Transition package for firefox rename. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.9-0ubuntu0.6.06.1 (dapper), package size 49 kB, installed size 104 kB
<intelikey> cause it's version  1.5  ?
<troxor> does anyone know how to run the kcontrol modules individually?
<SolidSource> dapper only has the 1.5? that doesn't make sense
<genii> So "main" repo is for sure enabled on those boxes.
<genii> Damn, may need to up to Edgy or so then
<genii> PITA for 48 systems
<intelikey> genii i think you can up to 2.0 via backports in dapper ?    but upgrade wont install from backports will it ?
<hendaus> hiya
<intelikey> !ff2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ff2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SolidSource> intelikey: upgrade uses all the repos in the sources.list
<genii> intelikey PErhaps I'll force the version in the dkpg command
<hendaus> can anyone tell me how to burn a vcd/dvd on kubuntu?
<ryanakca> can someone please test bug 89332? (On an feisty system without python-glade2 installed)
<intelikey> SolidSource i don't think it will uninstall something to install a new relese of it
<ryanakca> bug 89332
<intelikey> SolidSource if it was just a subversion  yes.  but that's not just an update.
<adydas> anyone got any comments or advice on NAS devices with networks and linux? can i mount a USB based unit? or does it need to be LAN?
* ryanakca pokes ubugtu
<SolidSource> intelikey: don't have to uninstall firefox to upgrade it
<big_bang_baby> hey how does kubuntu to work with the gtk based apps ( for example drag and drop features ) to comunicate with the outside ( kde ) is a library ? i ve hear about qtk-qt but that doesnt satisfies the drag an drop featured gtk apps
<hendaus> can anyone help me thanx
<adydas> hendaus: Use K3B
<VanessaE> How do I force Konqueror to regenerate the thumbnails shown when I point it to a directory full of images?  (such as on my camera, which acts as a normal USB mass-storage device)
<VanessaE> (e.g. the image preview/thumbnail icons shown in "Icon" view mode)
<hendaus> adydas, i have a movie film .avi and my vcd player cannot read it, maybe it needs to burn it as vcd
<intelikey> could clear the cache dir
<hendaus> can u help me
<adydas> hendaus: Do you have the correct or any codecs installed to view
<adydas> as id guess you cant copy what you cant read / see
<adydas> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<genii> heh apt-get --target-release switch worked to get firefox 2 onto dapper
<VanessaE> ah..  that might work, though that's a bit ungraceful :-)
<hendaus> adydas,  when i used windows before the nero has the option a make vcd and it convert the movie and burn it into vcd
<hendaus> i am newbie on kubuntu
<intelikey> agreed.   is there no refresh in the menus ?
<VanessaE> the only refresh offered is the one that refreshes the whole "page"
<VanessaE> which really just reloads the directory contents
<adydas> hendaus: what about using nero with kubuntu?
<adydas> via wine
<SolidSource> hendaus: you talking about extracting DVD to VCD?
<adydas> burning an AVI file to VCD i think..
<grego> k3b doesnt have such option?
<SolidSource> oh
<hendaus> adydas, yes
<VanessaE> K3B can burn VCd's
<intelikey> idk.   peradventure one might use the camera app ?     what's it called ?
<hendaus> no
<VanessaE> ohh.
<hendaus> on windows nero has everything
<SolidSource> just do ISO...you can mount those and use them the same
<adydas> then help the poor man out, ive never done it.. if i tryed and found it hard but used to do it in windows with nero id just install nero to kubuntu useing wine
<secleinteer> does anyone know which package has to be installed to add flac ripping support to kaudiocreator?
<adydas> SolidSource:  So you burn it to ISO but you can mount it kinda like a cdrom to use it?
<VanessaE> I think the camera app is DigiKam but I've never used that
<adydas> yeah DigiKams allright
<SolidSource> adydas: yes
<adydas> SolidSource: Oh sweet, if only my NAS drive didnt die and take 300g of stuff i could test that out with..
<hendaus> adydas,  i have the nerolinux,but it doesnot has the option of burning to vcd
<SolidSource> hendaus: why VCD? theres other options
<VanessaE> one thing I did run into just now - this is weird -  I told Konq to browse the dir using Gwenview, which shows the same wrong thumb, but then I clicked on one and hit refresh..  lo and behold, the thumbnail updated to the proper image.  Did the same for the other image in the folder, closed Gwenview.  tried the same sequence of actions in the Konq window and it followed suit, showing the 'proper' thumbnails.
<SolidSource> like DivX
<hendaus> SolidSource,  nerolinux is just for burn compilation
<SolidSource> hendaus: I know...didn't say anything about that
<hendaus> no
<hendaus> ok i give u an example
<hendaus> on windows nero when burn a vcd movie, after finishing burning the cd, i open it and it shows like 6 folders, and one of them is .MPEG
<hendaus> sorry the folder name is VCD
<intelikey> VanessaE yeah linux is not the worlds best at staying up with changes on a disk that it didn't make...   that's why automount cdroms cause so much trubble   and why "plug and get mad" devices like cameras give odd behaviour sometimes.     that's also why i do every thing manually even when i do use a gui.
<VanessaE> lol...  "plug and get mad"
<intelikey> :_
<hatta> if you need to make vcds you an try this
<hatta> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Create_a_VCD_or_SVCD
<SolidSource> hendaus: ok, why is that abolutely essential for you?
<VanessaE> still, I get your point
<hendaus> SolidSource,  coz i have a vcd player and dvd player at my home and we have to watch the movie
<adydas> hendaus: some windowys software VSO is good for that, might work with WINE
<adydas> i know im going to try one day
<adydas> BLOODY good
<SolidSource> hendaus: ok, could just burn it directly as a MPEG then
<snikker> how play copy-protected audio cd?
<hendaus> SolidSource,  no it burns like 5 folders and one of them is VCDMPEG
<SolidSource> hendaus: ok I know what your doing, but there has to be a different way
* intelikey wonders what a "copy-protected audio cd" is ???
<adydas> Best Mail client for KDE?
<SolidSource> all CDs are technically copy protected...but that is on paper not necessarily in the coding of the CD
<adydas> Kmail didnt REALLLY do it for me, anything i havent yet seen?
<VanessaE> intelikey, deliberate errors in the CD media layer
<SolidSource> adydas: thunderbird and kmail (now kontact)
<hendaus> SolidSource,  ok
<VanessaE> usually laser-cut holes or deliberate CRC errors
<intelikey> adydas default is kmail    best is subjective and controversial
<adydas> thunderbird thats it..
<neutrik>  /whois neutrik
<hendaus> adydas,  say that i can install nero with wine but is it works fine or not?
<VanessaE> and of course the usual crap of adding a data track with DRM software that auto-runs in windows
<SolidSource> hendaus: the older version nero should work
<adydas> hendaus: trail and error my freind
<adydas> i imagine it has a pritty good chance to working tho
<intelikey> VanessaE so do you get io errors reading these disks ?    dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso  ?
<hendaus> SolidSource,  i have nero 6 of windows
<VanessaE> I've never tried ripping a "protected" CD, but I'll bet you dimes to donuts that cdparanioa will have no trouble
<adydas> that should do
<VanessaE> however, you can't just read the audio into an ISO file anyway
<VanessaE> at least, I don't think you can... I've always relied on cdparanioa
<SolidSource> Kaudiocreater will rip CDs with no problem
<intelikey> i'll have to test dd...       and of course the evil "DRM"   and   "TCG"   will be there.
* intelikey looks for an audio cd .....
* intelikey looks some more ...
<VanessaE> intelikey: over there------>
<VanessaE> nonono there, top of the shelf
* intelikey keeps looking for an audio cd ...
<SolidSource> hendaus: not sure about versiion 6...check the WINE app database
<snikker> i don't must rip a copy-protected audio cd, but only listen it, but i can't
<VanessaE> snikker: if the CD is "protected" using errors, ytou can't play it on a computer, usually because the computer uses digital audio extraction to play it
<VanessaE> whereas CD players I guess directly decode the audio
<SolidSource> snikker: don't get what problem you are having, cause I have an extensive CD collection and have never had a problem playing or ripping
<intelikey> ha  found one.
<SolidSource> hendaus: this might interest you: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Create_a_VCD_or_SVCD
<hatta> snikker, take your cd back to where you got it
<snikker> i can't listen a particular audio cd with computer...
<hatta> it is defective
<SolidSource> yeah
<VanessaE> defective by design - aka "copy protected"
<SolidSource> if you have all your codecs installed, you should have no problem, no matter the CD
<hatta> can I ask what album it is?
<hendaus> hatta, yes i open the site,but i want it ntsc not pal
<snikker> it's not defectiv...
<intelikey> VanessaE you is correct.  dd gets  io errors
<VanessaE> snikker, if it won't play on a computer, and the disc isn't scratched or whatever, then it IS defective by red (orange?) book standards.
<snikker> it's not defective it play well in external audio cd player...
<VanessaE> I repeat...
<VanessaE> if it won't play on a computer, and the disc isn't scratched or whatever, then it IS defective by red (orange?) book standards.
<snikker> so, it' impossible to listen it in a computer, right?
<SolidSource> snikker: if Kcdplayer won't play it or amarok...then the CD has a problem
<VanessaE> nope, not impossible
<VanessaE> you need to rip it with a good error-correcting program like cdparanioa
<snikker> oh, i understand...
<VanessaE> the CD manufacturers do this crap to keep you from copying the CD
<SolidSource> they try, but they can't make a CD not play on a computer...cause people use their computers as stereos
<VanessaE> exactly
<VanessaE> it's a cat-and-mouse game that they'll never win, thank G*d
<intelikey> you get this kinda krap out of them.
<intelikey> [17189073.356000]  Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 0
<intelikey> [17189073.356000]  Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 1
<intelikey> [17189073.356000]  Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 2
<intelikey> nice...
<troxor> does anyone know how to run the kcontrol modules individually?
<VanessaE> yep
<VanessaE> use cdparanioa :)
<hacked_kernel> Hello
<VanessaE> it pulls no punches
<hacked_kernel> Any applications using OpenGL crashes when starting up, any ideas?
<octo777> I have a prob i hope i can get some help for
<octo777> I tryed sabayon a bit ago for the heck of it, and the boot loader it put on my MBR apears corrupt to ubuntu and Win XP
<octo777> I cant use the partition util in either win, or ubuntu on that Disk anymore, but saybayon(gentoo also im guessing)seems to have no prob with it
<octo777> is anyone familiar with this situation? , does sabayon do something weird to the disks MBR, that i can fix so i can install feisty on it again?
<Minataku> hacked_kernel: What's the error? Start one in a terminal
<octo777> I really like Kubuntu and wish i can put it on that drive, so if anyone can help me with my MBR prob, i would be greatful
<VanessaE> octo: if you don't mind losing what's on the disk, you can just boot the kubuntu CD, dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/yourdisk  (probably hda or sda), wait for a while, cancel it, then repartition and install
<Minataku> octo777: I'd zero it
<hacked_kernel> Minataku:
<hacked_kernel> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<Minataku> Or just zero the first 512 bytes
<hacked_kernel>   Major opcode:  145
<hacked_kernel>   Minor opcode:  3
<hacked_kernel>   Resource id:  0x0
<hacked_kernel> Failed to open device
<hacked_kernel> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<hacked_kernel>   Major opcode:  145
<hacked_kernel>   Minor opcode:  3
<hacked_kernel>   Resource id:  0x0
<hacked_kernel> Failed to open device
<hacked_kernel> Segmentation fault
<Minataku> hacked_kernel: There's an ubotu thing for this, and don't paste large amounts of text again
<intelikey> Q=0 ;until [ $Q -gt 20 ]  ;do cdparanoia $Q file.$Q ;Q=$(($Q + 1))
<intelikey> ;done
<intelikey> :)
<Minataku> !BadDevice
<ubotu> If you are receiving an error similar to this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168 then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<Minataku> There we go
<Minataku> hacked_kernel: Read that
<intelikey> hacked_kernel that's not an error.
<intelikey> that's ubuntu
<snikker> VanessaE: cdparanoia works! but is possible to do it on the fly with kscd?
<hacked_kernel> Minataku: Actually I don't get any error messages about OpenGL
<VanessaE> snikker: not sure, I've never had much success with kscd
<Minataku> hacked_kernel: Doh
<Minataku> Yeah, I just forgot, Kubuntu's default xorg.conf is stupid
<hacked_kernel> Minataku: The program just crashes, even in the OpenGL screensavers.
<Minataku> hacked_kernel: Yeah, I just saw that last part, "Segmentation fault"
<Minataku> Which is the real bad one
<Minataku> hacked_kernel: Type "catchsegv <nameofprogram>"
<snikker> VanessaE: ok, thanks for support :)
<Minataku> I don't know if Kubuntu has that but it's worth a shot
<octo777> sorry for the stupid question, but is that similar to telling XP's mbrfix util to write a new MBR?
<VanessaE> I tried :)
<Minataku> octo777: No, Windows can choke on a drive with crap on it
<VanessaE> octo: not really, this just renders the disk "black" from the OS's point of view
<intelikey> wo willy did well
<VanessaE> er, "blank"
<Minataku> Zeroing a drive will always bring it back providing there's no mechanical or electrical problems
<hacked_kernel> Minataku: catchsegv outputs too many lines, which part you want?
<Minataku> hacked_kernel: The part before that crap at the bottom
<Minataku> And pastebin it
<Minataku> !pastebin | hacked_kernel
<ubotu> hacked_kernel: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<hawk__> how do i run a .run file
<octo777> i will try that and i hope it works, now that feisty has xorg7.2 in it should be nice to get kubuntu back on that drive
<VanessaE> woohoo!  Ctrl-Alt-kpplus is fixed finally! :-)
<intelikey> hawk__ sh file.run
<VanessaE> (speaking of feisty)
<hawk__> THANKYOU
<Minataku> intelikey: ./file.run is better
<hawk__> WELL THAT DID NOT WORK
<Minataku> Or rather, the correct way
<Minataku> hawk__: Hit your CAPS LOCK key
<octo777> Minataku   when I boot to the kubuntu cd, when do I type in the "dd if......." stuff ?
<hawk__> it said i have no promission to do that
<intelikey> Minataku no not in the sense of seeing error messages and preserving the env. it's not.
<Minataku> octo777: After the system boots
<hawk__> then i tryed to run it with sudo and it said command not found
<Minataku> intelikey: ./ is how you run an executable in the current directory
<hacked_kernel> Minataku: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8299/plain/
<Minataku> No use starting another shell just to run a program
<intelikey> Minataku have to chmod it that way.
<intelikey> but if you want to set the permission and then execute the shell script go ahead.
<hawk__> how do i give my self promission over a file so i can run it
<Minataku> hawk__: chmod u+x file.run
<Minataku> Then ./file.run
<intelikey> hawk__ before you play break the system  what are you trying to install ?
<hawk__> thank you
<hawk__> America's Army
<intelikey> url to the dl ?
<octo777> Minataku: after the sys boots from the live cd you mean?
<Mena> !beryl |Mena
<Minataku> octo777: Yes
<hawk__> where can i go for help with berly
<hacked_kernel> Minataku: Have you checked the URL?
<Minataku> hacked_kernel: Oh, yeah, sorry
<intelikey> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Mena> inteikey, ok :)
<octo777> k cool ,thanks, im off the the better side of the world where they have penguins
<hawk__> thanks
<octo777> and beryl
<Minataku> What's all this "./mysql-workbench-bin" crap?
<mzanfardino> how do I modify kicker to display last few applications run in the menu?  (I've seen this behaviour but can not locate where it might be set)
<mzanfardino> !kicker
<ubotu> kicker: desktop panel for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 1953 kB, installed size 5808 kB
<hacked_kernel> Minataku: which part in the output is usefull?
<Minataku> hacked_kernel: The backtrace
<Minataku> hacked_kernel: Let's run this through GDB instead
<mzanfardino> nm, I found it
<Minataku> Type "gdb executable"
<Minataku> It should run a bit then complain
<intelikey> Minataku admitedly i need glasses but i saw your post <Minataku> intelikey: ./file.run is better    <<<   as  . ./file.run is better       . not :   heh think   source file.run        "think about that"   ;/
<Minataku> I want you to type "bt full" at the prompt, then give me the output of that
<intelikey> hawk__ url that you dl'd that from ?
<intelikey> reason i'm asking.     i want to look and make sure that it is just a shell script wraped around an archive.  as most .run files seem to be.
<bxnp> anybody played with kde zeroconf
<Mena> intleikey, are you using beryl bec i dont get response form the channle
<Mena> intelikey, *
<intelikey> Mena no.
<Mena> ok no pro
<pipz0r> anyone know if Drive Image 5 will work on kubuntu for imaging ??
<hacked_kernel> Minataku: I can't run it by gdb because its exec file must run by sh file which is n't a recognizable exec formate for gdb
<Minataku> hacked_kernel: Try some other OpenGL app then
<Minataku> If they all crash then they're all gonna give me something useful
<Mena> How to set up a kernel
<Mena> patch or something like that
<hacked_kernel> Minataku: I have wrote some OpenGL applications in C++ they working greatly!!
<hacked_kernel> Minataku: only this applications the the screensavers
<elyon> Where are the menu item entries stored?  I still have entries in my K menu from an entirely different distro...
<Minataku> hacked_kernel: Hm
<Minataku> hacked_kernel: I can't help you here
<Minataku> Sorry
<hacked_kernel> Minataku: No problem, thanks for trying, thank you
<Mena> elyon, What do you mena
<Mena> elyon, edit the menu
<Minataku> hacked_kernel: Hm
<Mena> elyon, right clcik edit ?? or this is not the solution
<Minataku> hacked_kernel: Do "locate xscreensaver"
<Minataku> I believe you can run the savers manually
<elyon> Mena: I'm curious why I still have entries to begin with.  I know it has something to do with .desktop files, but I have no clue where those are stored.  I know how to use the editor, just would like to know how to prevent this in the future.
<Minataku> If you can run one through GDB then I should get a usable backtrace
<hacked_kernel> Okay
<Mena> elyon, find them on
<Mena> elyon, sec plz
<Mena> elyon, did you try here /home/$usr$/.kde/share  maybe its here
<elyon> Mena: I'll look around in there, but I had competely deleted my ~/.kde/ folder and restarted X... they still show up.
<Mena> elyon, hmmm
<Mena> elyon, did try here also /home/$suer$/.local/share/
<elyon> Mena: Nope... haven't looked there yet.
<elyon> Thanks for your help, though... I just ended up using the Menu Editor :)
<elyon> besides.... I doubt I'll try any other distros now... just keep coming back to Ubuntu :)
<Mena> elyon, ok
<Mena> elyon, Welcomr :)
<Mena> e*
<elyon> Xandros, MEPIS, SuSe, Mandriva, PCLinuxOS, Debian, hmm... a myriad of others I've tried... not so good.
<Minataku> hacked_kernel: If you're there, open one terminal, type "gdb xscreensaver"
<elyon> Definitely looking forward to Feisty, though... seems they've finally relaxed a little on the "non-free" codecs and such...
<Minataku> nvm then
<elyon> ...that was a serious barrier to a system that "Just Works"
<CShadowRun> hmm, small question.
<CShadowRun> kubuntu says i have 2 processors when i go to sys info (but i only have one) i assume that means i have a dual core ( i'm not much on hardware )
<CShadowRun> should i download the x64 version? or stick with the i386 since it seems to be managing my dual core nicely :P
<intelikey> the only things missing are slackware redhat/fedora and gentoo
<intelikey> that would cover the major distros
<elyon> intelikey: Oh yeah, I tried FC too ;)
<elyon> intelikey: I missed my apt, though :)
<intelikey> i see.    still don't like the nick you choose
<elyon> huh?
<naught101> anyone know why the "save view profile" menu item would be greyed out in my konqueror?
<elyon> intelikey: What's wrong with my nick?
<elyon> ah
<intelikey> i like better.  thanks.
<Minataku> ?????
<pingveno> um
<pingveno> Did anyone else just have a bunch of leave/joins?
<Eruantalon> yep
<pingveno> strangeness
<pingveno> premier_, you still there?
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Minataku> There we go
<pingveno> I hope not
<Minataku> Kind of a dumb explanation, though, needs more clarity
<Minataku> And that's what it was, pingveno
<Minataku> A rather big netsplit
<soulrider> it has happened a few times here
<soulrider> i can remember seeing it at least 3 times
<soulrider> its fun :)
<pingveno> lol
<Minataku> It's guaranteed to happen whenever you have more than one server
<Minataku> Every time you see "Read error" or "Connection reset by peer" it's basically the same deal
<soulrider> its quite cool, everyone tends to go like "wtf?!"
<Minataku> Down to the fact that if you're an IRC Operator, you'll see "irc.whatever.com disconnected: Connection reset by peer"
<Minataku> Well, more or less
<Minataku> I haven't been behind that badge for a year or two
<soulrider> i got ym internet upgraded today :D
<soulrider> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<soulrider> its 1mbit down now
<Minataku> That's not a whole lot of downstream
<Minataku> 128KB/s, I believe
<soulrider> i used to have 640k
<soulrider> before that ihad 512, 256 and 64 :P
<Minataku> Yeah, 128KB/s
<soulrider> so far my top speed has been 105kb
<soulrider> from kernel.org
<adydas> 1mb down? dam
<Minataku> adydas: Remember, one bit is 1/8 of a byte
<soulrider> yeah
<Minataku> Like I said, 1mbit is actually pretty dismal
<soulrider> how much you got ?
<Minataku> Highest I've seen is 700KB/s
<Minataku> Average is 450KB/s
<Minataku> Multiply by 8 to get the kilobits per second
<carlos__> hola
<premier_> pingveno, what did you want?
<K3nto> is anybody here in #ubuntu
<genii> Is there a channel specific to server/LAMP install?
<adydas> NM
<genii> If anyone familiar with hosting control panels such as: http://www.gplhost.com/software-dtc.html  http://www.gnupanel.org/ or http://www.ispconfig.org/ please give a suggestion as to what may work well or has been tested under 6.06 Server. I found a good howto for the gplhost dtc install here: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu6.06_dtc_isp_server
<crackhead> how do you save your current kde session?
<K3nto> could somebody here do me a big favor? i was helping a fellow in #ubuntu install Edgy Eft but i got booted
<curtis> can you install a GTK2 theme on Kubuntu?
<tuprox> does ubuntu support dual monitors, 1680x1050?
<thomax_> curtis: sudo apt-get install libgtk2+
<curtis> thomax_  thanks.  to actually install the themes, do they just go in /usr/share/themes ?  Not sure how to "apply" either
<genii> Does anyone have a good hosting control panel suggestion? eg: what app may be good for this and fairly painless under *buntu
<curtis> thomax_  I get "E: Couldn't find package libgtk2"  It's not in adept either.  Another name perhaps?
<Prophet> Anyone familiar with xhydra? I keep getting an error and could use some assistance.
<ari_> hello !!!
<[Goce] > I'm back.. so where can I write Kubuntu to make them aware of this problem I've been having?
<wifioh> how do i install a window decoration in kde?
<wifioh> i downloaded the one on this page: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=32099
<wifioh> download link: http://www.kde-look.org/content/download.php?content=32099&id=1
<curtis> for some reason when I start up Beryl, I get like 18 desktops!  What's up with that?
<adydas> Can i format a harddrive thats blank as NTFS and mount it via CIFS within linux to read and write to it, This would also allow it to be visable in windows should i ever use that ( but more importantly shared over a network )
<pingveno> wifioh: are you having any particular problems?
<pingveno> Or have you not done compiles before?
<pingveno> can anyone hear me?
<sunnyhours4130> yup
* Jucato can hear you
<pingveno> k
<pingveno> Just checking
<wifioh> pingveno: sorry, i was afk
<pingveno> with the netsplit and all
<pingveno> k
<Jucato> pingveno: in a netsplit, there will always be a certain number of people who'll still be able to hear you
<sunnyhours4130> is /var/log/messages the only place that'll have any useful output from a failed attempt at "startx"?
<sunnyhours4130> (having trouble installing the nvidia driver)
<wifioh> pingveno: i've compiled from source before. but i just wanted to know if there were any existing packages for that theme
<pingveno> ah, I see
<adydas> sunnyhours4130: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<wifioh> pingveno: in gnome, i don't have to compile anything to use a theme, so i'm wondering, why kde requires it
<curtis> does anyone know why starting Beryl would give me 18 desktops?
<adydas> then edit the conf from nv to nvidia
<sunnyhours4130> adydas: done that. i think i installed too much stuff
<adydas> works a treat for me
<adydas> you can purge it clean and start fresh, i just forget how
<sunnyhours4130> yeah, doesn't seem that complicated
<sunnyhours4130> heh heh
<pingveno> KDE does themes through C++
<sunnyhours4130> lspci definitely lists the geforce4 mx440. i did that, and edited the xorg.conf file. no dice
<adydas> ive done it on 2 installs, on with and one without beryl and it was good.. i might still have the wiki website if u wanted it
<adydas> have you ensured you have nvidia-glx installed? () pritty sure thats the package )
<sunnyhours4130> yep
<Jucato> wifioh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu#head-f6713b84b1a09ea8abdc944bde61090b62470986 <--- here's why
<adydas> whats the logfile say
<adydas> can you paste it
<adydas> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sunnyhours4130> 1 sec
<sunnyhours4130> i used pastebin before. the errors are on a different computer right now. got two right next to each other
<adydas> ah
<sunnyhours4130> other computer isn't connected to the network
<pingveno> wifioh: so you're just looking for a package for Alphacube?
<adydas> that is a pisser
<adydas> does it have internet access tho?
<Jucato> wifioh: in summary, what you are "installing" in GNOME are not widget styles. You're actually just adding color schemes to an already installed widget style. in KDE, you are really installing a new style.
<sunnyhours4130> so i'll look at purging all the nvidia stuff
<Jucato> wifioh: same with window decorations
<sunnyhours4130> it can. i have one usb wireless NIC that I can swap between them   =)
<adydas> sunnyhours4130:  if it has net access use lynx to use pastebin
<sunnyhours4130> or i can do a xover cable between them. i think i have ip masq set up on this one
<adydas> then back on here and give the URL
<sunnyhours4130> heh heh
<Jucato> !info kwin-style-alphacube | wifioh
<ubotu> wifioh: kwin-style-alphacube: Alphacube window decoration for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 46 kB, installed size 248 kB
<jamaur> hey all, a quick question: anyone know if I can capture VHS to DVD with an old voodoo 3 video card with a video capture device + USB?
<adydas> jamaur: might be alot easyer and faster finding someone with a VHS to DVDrw(r) unit
<sunnyhours4130> i'll look into purging the stuff first, and try again
<adydas> bbs
<sunnyhours4130> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<pingveno> !Adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<sunnyhours4130> !poo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sunnyhours4130> tee hee
<soulrider> sunnyhours4130: you know how to purge ?
<sunnyhours4130> trying to figure it out
<soulrider> do
<soulrider> sudo patitude purge <package name>
<wifioh> Jucato: thank you very much :D
<Jucato> wifioh: wouldn't hurt if you search the packages first. :D
<sunnyhours4130> not working. i don't have aptitude or patitude
* Jucato wonders why he wouldn't have aptitude....
<xoss> patitude?
<soulrider> aptitude
* Jucato gives soulrider a pair of eyeglasses
<soulrider> sorry, im making typ0s all the time
<sunnyhours4130> haha
<soulrider> Jucato: already have some :P
<soulrider> sunnyhours4130: aptitude > apt-get
<Jucato> soulrider: clearly you need another pair :)
<sunnyhours4130> d'oh..... i typoed it too!!! aptitute
<soulrider> Jucato.... youre getting in trouble....
<User2501> hey anyone know an extremely light weight database app that will run in win32?
<sunnyhours4130> so i purged nvidia. what else should I purge before trying to reinstall?
<Jucato> s/youre/you're/
<User2501> i need it for work
<User2501> and is searchable
<sunnyhours4130> should i just keep doing "apt-cache search nvidia" and keep purging all of them?
* Jucato wonders what sunnyhours4130 is doing...
<xoss> User2501: i suggest you use mysql..
<sunnyhours4130> Jucato: trying to get nvidia installed. i borked it somehow on another box that i'm working on
<soulrider> sunnyhours4130: aptitude search <packagename> :P
<adydas> he wants to remove all traces that hes tryed first
<Jucato> sunnyhours4130: how did it b0rk?
<User2501> mysql....  but the thing i dont understand abt that, is it just as simple as installing from an installer and it good to go?
<adydas> pritty much yes
<User2501> xoss: im thinking these more to it then just that
<sunnyhours4130> soulrider: what do the p, v, or i mean in the first column in aptitude search?
<xoss> User2501: yes..
<sunnyhours4130> i'm removing a lot of stuff. i have a feeling my system is not even going to boot after this
<User2501> honestly alli need is to be able to put information into a text box, and be able to search for that info, and be able to change that information
<ghetek> how do i add items to the right click "create new" menu?
<User2501> seriously a very simple, straightforward DB
<Jucato> sunnyhours4130: p = package; v = virtual package/metapackage (one that installs other packages)
<xoss> User2501: setting up mysql is easy, but setting it up with apache is a bit hard..
<sunnyhours4130> Jucato: i'm not having much luck with this aptitude purge thing. i've tried removing nvidia-glx a few times and its still there
<User2501> xoss: hmmm... well im not planning to have it setup on a server or anything, i just need it at my pc at work for my own personal use
<Jucato> sunnyhours4130: huh? what do you mean? of course when you do "aptitude search" or "apt-cache search" it will always be listed
<ghetek> xoss: i just got in so im not 100% sure what you guys are talking about but there is a LAMP install on ubuntu
<sunnyhours4130> but i do a sudo aptitude purge nvidia-glx and then after that i do an aptitude search and it's still there
<sunnyhours4130> am i searching what's installed on my computer? or what's available to be installed?
<User2501> xoss: thanks though, ill keep searching for a simple db with installer and straight foward gui.  like the vtiger would have been good, but that like 98% more then i need.. lol
<Jucato> sunnyhours4130: aptitude search will list *all* available packages
<xoss> User2501: then just use openoffice.org Database or if you're using XP use MS Access
<sunnyhours4130> ohhhhhhh........
<surgy> hello everyone
<sunnyhours4130> so how do i find out what's installed currently?
<Jucato> sunnyhours4130: the letters beside the name tells you that
<sunnyhours4130> ooooohhhhhhhhhh
<sunnyhours4130> i'm used to fedora/mandriva. i use rpm, not apt    =P
<Jucato> p = uninstalled package; v = virtual/metapackage; i = installed; c = removed, but not purged
<sunnyhours4130> wow, nice
<sunnyhours4130> so nothing with the word nvidia comes up as installed. think i'm ready to try to start over?
<Jucato> sunnyhours4130: what went wrong in the first place?
<sunnyhours4130> not sure exactly. i think i remember seeing an error in /var/log/messages about...... well, let me look again. "no nvidia device found" or something
<surgy> will someone please explain the advantages of making shell scripts? other than to make installing programs easier?
<sunnyhours4130> surgy: it'll help automate tasks that you do a lot if you're into administrative things
<sunnyhours4130> health checks, user accounts, log files..... helps to have scripts search/sort them out
<surgy> sunnyhours4130: but i only admin 3 computers...... and i have never really needed anything longer than a few phrases in a bash commands so i guess i shouldnt worry my little head over it?
<sunnyhours4130> Jucato: I'm having trouble with /var/log/messages now. it's cutting off my output when I cat it, and pipe it to more
<sunnyhours4130> nah. they can be fun to learn tho   =)
<sunnyhours4130> Jucato: I'm getting like "nvidia: modeul license "NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<crackhead> how do you unpack an .iso file?
<adydas> you dont, mount the iso
<sunnyhours4130> NVRM : NVIDIA geforce 4 mx 440 gpu installed in this system is"
<Jucato> !iso | crackhead
<ubotu> crackhead: To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<Jucato> sunnyhours4130: hm... are you using a compiled kernel?
<_Daisuke_Ido_> no, an interpreted kernel :D
<sunnyhours4130> stock kernel.... i don't fool with it
<_Daisuke_Ido_> i wonder how slow that would run, anyway...
* Jucato thwacks _Daisuke_Ido_
<craig>  i need help, i installed the alternate install...I can't boot after installation...i just get the kubuntu screen and it freezes...its a graphic driver problem...my card doesn't like the generic one...what command line options can i give so that it i can get into kubuntu
<sunnyhours4130> oh, wait..... check this out
<Jucato> !nvidia | sunnyhours4130
<ubotu> sunnyhours4130: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sunnyhours4130> the nvidia geforce 4 mx 440 gpu installed in this system is supported through the nvidia 1.0-96xx legacy drivers. please visist the web site for more info. the 1.0-9746 nvidia driver will ignore this gpu
<sunnyhours4130> so i need to use legacy drivers for my older card? is that it?
<nixternal> sunnyhours4130: no
<sunnyhours4130> *mutter*
<nixternal> I just found that out as a matter of fact because I just wrote documentation for it not even an hour ago
* nixternal finds it really quick
<sunnyhours4130> nice
<Jucato> sunnyhours4130: edgy right? you need nvidia-glx and linux-restricted-modules-generic installed
<sunnyhours4130> so does that tell me what my deal is?
<dawn> hello
<dawn> whats the cmd to change su password?
<sunnyhours4130> pretty sure its edgy. 2.6.17-10-386 #2 kernel. that's edgy, right?
<craig> what command line options can I give when I start x, to get my kubuntu box to boot into x...my video card doesn't like the default drivers and I can't boot into kubuntu
<Jucato> sunnyhours4130: if you didn't install linux-restricted-modules-generic (presuming you are using the -generic kernel in Edgy), that's the problem
<Jucato> sunnyhours4130: oh... in this case, linux-restricted-modules-386
* Jucato wonders why sunnyhours4130 is using the -386 kernel...
<sunnyhours4130> lets give that a whirl. sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-386 ?
<Jucato> sunnyhours4130: depends on which kernel you boot into, but yes
<sunnyhours4130> dunno, just what i downloaded. is the athlon 1900+ the 586 arch?
<sunnyhours4130> 686?
<Jucato> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<ghetek> !bacon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bacon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ghetek> damn
<sunnyhours4130> *grin*
<nixternal> sunnyhours4130: let me upload what I wrote to my server really quick for you
* Jucato blocks nixternal's server...
<crackhead> how do i mount a .iso file as recommended with mount -t if i get the error "mount point /mnt/cdrom does not exist"?
<ghetek> how do i add items to the right click "create new" menu?
<Jucato> crackhead: you have to creat the mount point first
<Jucato> !iso | crackhead
<ubotu> crackhead: To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<sunnyhours4130> nixternal: thanks
<crackhead> how do i create a mount point?
<ghetek> crackhead: you should also chown it
<nixternal> sunnyhours4130: http://www.nixternal.com/docs/video.html#nvidia
<jarn_> I think I'm using more RAM than is usual.
<nixternal> pay close attention tot he GF4 MX 420/440 notes
<Jucato> jarn_: what do you mean?
<cpk1> jarn_: why is that?
<adydas> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<jarn_> With Konqueror, Kopete, Konversation, Kmail, Kcontrol, Ksysguard, and Amarok running I'm using about 800 megabytes of ram.
<jarn_> Isn't that a lot?
<ahlalo_elyon> So what am I supposed to do when User Management doesn't ask for my password when clicking on "Administrator Mode"?
<Jucato> !ram | jarn_
<ubotu> jarn_: A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<adydas> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<cpk1> jarn_: do 'free -m' in a terminal
<cpk1> jarn_: the -/+ buffers/cache line in the free column is basically unused ram (although it technically is always used)
<ahlalo_elyon> man, this is pissing me off
<jarn_> cpk1: Is this in megabytes?
<Jucato> nixternal: are there no more linux-restricted-modules in feisty? or does nvidia-glx have it as Depends now?
<adydas> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<cpk1> jarn_: yes
<sunnyhours4130> nixternal: not sure i quite follow that. if i have the mx440 do i skip steps 1, 2, 3, and 4 because I don't need legacy drivers?
<dewey_> good day mates
<cpk1> the -m is to print in mB
<dewey_> is koffice 1.6.2 in kubuntu?
<Jucato> dewey_: for Edgy, yes
<jarn_> cpk1: So if it says 678 in the +/- buffers/cache row under the free column, that's about my actual free RAM?
<cpk1> jarn_: yes
<jarn_> cpk1: Ah. Well, that's better. :P
<Jucato> dewey_: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-162.php
<me2win> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cpk1> jarn_: if you read those links from ubotu you will learn why you always are using all your ram =)
<jarn_> cpk1: I'm reading them right now.
<ghetek> !kwlan
<ubotu> kwlan: wpasupplicant frontend for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.8-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 143 kB, installed size 580 kB
<jarn_> cpk1: Does Linux do something similar with processing power? Because with those same programs running I'm using about 70% of my processing speed.
<nixternal> sunnyhours4130: skip the rebooting step
<ahlalo_elyon> So what am I supposed to do when User Management doesn't ask for my password when clicking on "Administrator Mode"?
<sunnyhours4130> ohhhhhh..... gotcha. thanks
<nixternal> sunnyhours4130: and goto Procedure 1. ...
<sunnyhours4130> clearer now
<nixternal> ya, I just fixed that after looking at it, it was confusing
<sunnyhours4130> heh
<cpk1> not that I know of, thats windows that always needs to use the cpu at 100%
<crackhead> nixternal: why were you using all your ram?
<waspius> hello can someone help me access my home network?
<Jucato> nixternal: saw my question earlier?
<Rustin> hello. there's a package to nvidia fx 5200 in kubuntu default repositories? now, i can't use the opengl screensavers...
<nixternal> crackhead: ey?
<nixternal> Jucato: what question?
<Jucato> nixternal: are there no more linux-restricted-modules in feisty? or does nvidia-glx have it as Depends now?
<SolidSource> !nvidia > rustin
<nixternal> Jucato: nvidia-glx depends on restricted
<nixternal> always has
<ahlalo_elyon> Could someone PLEASE tell me why on Earth KDE is no longer letting me make administrative changes in "System Settings???"  It doesn't even ask me for a password when I click on "Administrator Mode"
<nixternal> ahlalo_elyon: when I have that issue, a reboot or a alt+ctrl+backspace sometimes fixes it
<nixternal> that is an annoying issue I run across everyone once in a great while
<Jucato> nixternal: only on linux-restricted-common it seems. and yet unless you install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r), the nvidia driver won't work
<nixternal> really?
<nixternal> well that is silly
<ahlalo_elyon> grr...
<Rustin> thanks, SolidSource
<ahlalo_elyon> nixternal: Alright, I'll restart X... what a pain, though :)  Thank you.
<SolidSource> Rustin: thats what we here for
<nixternal> Jucato: no, it does install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<ghetek> !csh
<ubotu> csh: Shell with C-like syntax, standard login shell on BSD systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 20060413-1 (edgy), package size 235 kB, installed size 384 kB
<ghetek> huh
<Jucato> nixternal: based on lots of user questions/problems? it doesn't... unless that changed in feisty
<nixternal> I just did 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx' and it lists the restriced-modules for the kernel version and common
<nixternal> Jucato: it has always installed it for me, I never installed restricted-modules before
<nixternal> ahlalo_elyon: where at in MI are you?
<ahlalo_elyon> nixternal: Well, restarting X didn't help... still can't make changes.
<sunnyhours4130> d'oh....... i just plugged in my wired NIC and its not pulling IP/DNS and stuff off my router. what's the command to restart the network service in ubuntu?
<ahlalo_elyon> nixternal: Grand Rapids area
<jarn_> Is there any reason my CPU load would be routinely between 60 and 100% with only Konversation, Konqueror, Kopete, Amarok, KMail, Kcontrol, and Ksysguard open?
<sunnyhours4130> (equivalent of service network restart in mandriva)
<BluesKaj> ahlalo_elyon, it's refused me a few times as well ,but I've never been able figure out why ...same as failure to luanch files from the runbox , adept ,and synaptic the first time...beyond my understanding
<jarn_> That seems a bit excessive to me.
<nixternal> nice, I am in Chicago, but I am from Benton Harlem :)
<Jucato> nixternal: looky here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<adydas> sunnyhours4130: ifdown eth0
<nixternal> Jucato: don't ever use that howto, it is god awful
<adydas> sunnyhours4130: ifup eth0
<ahlalo_elyon> nixternal: I've heard that reputation
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> ahlalo_elyon: a reboot is my last idea on that issue
* nixternal gets back to work, knee deep in Kubuntu System Docs
<Jucato> nixternal: ok.. but I'm just telling you what I and a lot of other people have experienced...
<ahlalo_elyon> nixternal: That just seems so extreme
<nixternal> 6 days until freeze
<Jucato> nixternal: I'll take it to the other room :)
<cpk1> if I use aptitude to remove wine will it also remove ~/.wine?
<Jucato> cpk1: no
<nixternal> Jucato: I have a GF MX440 and have never followed those instructions
<JeremiahGriffin> Remote admin.?
<wifioh> what is a decent firefox theme that looks good on kde and looks equally good on gnome?
<nixternal> bbiab
<Jucato> nixternal: GF4 MX4000
<cpk1> good, so I dont need to waste all this time backing up ~/.wine so I dont have to reinstall all my stuff?
<BluesKaj> but Jucato is there any reason why adept etc won't launch the first time on tries to bring them up ?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: um.. dunno....
<Jucato> cpk1: yep.
<dx11101> hello
<adydas> wifioh: kde-look.org Highly reccomend it
<BluesKaj> weird
<ahlalo_elyon> Okay, rebooting to see if THAT will fix this stupid bug...
<calcmandan> Just got a movie as a gift. Decided to make a backup copy of it so it can go into storage. I created an .iso of the flick but k3b won't let me burn it becasue it's 5.9gb. Is this because the movie was encrypted?
<ahlalo_elyon> brb
<wifioh> adydas: they have firefox themes?
<SolidSource> BluesKaj: sometimes sudo or kdesu gets stuck and doesn't quite exit completely, you have to logout and sometimes restart to fix it right away...other wise, just have to wait and try again
<adydas> not sure, worth a shot. it has superkaraba stuff, beryl stuff, normal themese all sorts
<dx11101> when i try to install vmware-player i get errors
<wifioh> adydas: also, both gnome and kde have grayish themes if it helps others see what kind of a look i'm going for
<dx11101> it says module vmnet is not loaded
<surgy> dx11101: what errors?
<BluesKaj> SolidSource, makes no sense to me
<dx11101> Virtual Machine Minotor            Failed
<surgy> dx11101: can you pastebin that? http://www.pastebin.com
<dx11101> Virtual ethernet             Failed
<dx11101> yeah
<dx11101> holdon
<SolidSource> BluesKaj: yeah its just one of those bugs its hard to place, making it almost impossible to fix
<Aiken> in feisty I am looking for a way of dealing with ntp being started before the network is up
<dx11101> pastebin is taking forever
<calcmandan> yeah it's been slow all day.
<Omnifrog> lunar eclipse tomorrow night
<calcmandan> took 10 minutes to paste 15 lines for me earlier.
<SolidSource> dx11101: try paste.ubuntu-nl.org its usually pretty good
<BluesKaj> SolidSource, has anyone tried to raise this issue with the dev guys for the next offering ...it becomes frustrating.
<SolidSource> BluesKaj: I have no idea, haven't checked
<Jucato> BluesKaj: are you on Dapper?
<BluesKaj> edgy
<Jucato> BluesKaj: I must say that I've only experienced that in Dapper mostly...
<dx11101> here i have another way
<dx11101> http://users.adelphia.net/~chrisremer/irc.txt
<BluesKaj> I have a couple of older kernels in my grubmenu tho :)
<SolidSource> Jucato: it happens kind of often in edgy if you are trying to work faster than the machine
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> must be a kdesu thing...
<calcmandan> Just got a movie as a gift. Decided to make a backup copy of it so it can go into storage. I created an .iso of the flick but k3b won't let me burn it becasue it's 5.9gb. Is this because the movie was encrypted?
<surgy> dx11101: i have no idea :( sorry jucato might have one though
<Jucato> O.o
<SolidSource> Jucato: I've also hit a similar issue with using kdesu in konsole....it just doesn't always work, but when I do sudo, it works fine
<jerry> hi
<sunnyhours4130> okay nixternal done with those preliminary steps. i'm rebooting. i'll let you know how it goes   =)
<dx11101> vmware is not a priority right now but i will need to get it to work eventually
<surgy> calcmandan: has the copy write protection crap i bet
<jarn_> Is there any reason my CPU load would be routinely between 60 and 100% with only Konversation, Konqueror, Kopete, Amarok, KMail, Kcontrol, and Ksysguard open? That seems a bit excessive to me.
<sunnyhours4130> what cpu do you have?
<cpk1> once sudo stopped working
<adydas> p 133mhz
<adydas> :P
<cpk1> and I had to actually do an unice power off
<calcmandan> surgy: i was thinking the same thing. do you know a way around it?
<dx11101> it is worth noting that i tried to install vmware through adept and adept froze when i got to the ULA and i hate to kill it
<surgy> jarn_: not to me, what processor and how much ram what type of harddrive?
<jarn_> 2.0 GHz AMD Athlon 64 3200+
<dx11101> had*
<crackhead> how do you install a .tar.bz2 file?
<surgy> calcmandan: i dont but peqbot might
<jarn_> 1 gb ram
<sunnyhours4130> nixternal: no dice on that. x didn't start when i rebooted
<SolidSource> cpk1: yeah,,,had that same thing happen to me too
<adydas> !bz2 | crackhead
<ubotu> crackhead: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<jarn_> 7200 rpm harddrive, the partition that linux is using is 40gb
<SolidSource> !compile > crackhead
<jarn_> surgy: So it's not a weak processor.
<calcmandan> peqbot: hey there. i was told you may have an answer to my question.
<nixternal> sunnyhours4130: let me give it a shot with my card
<surgy> jarn_: im running almost the same rig with half the ram, and im running almost the same programs cpu bounces to 35% on activity so i dont know
<[Relic] > was looking on kde-look.org and found QtCurve, but it is a deb package. how could I install it if I wanted to since I can't find that package in the repositories
<Jucato> sunnyhours4130: did you install linux-restricted-modules-386?
<calcmandan> peqbot: I was attempting to make a backup copy of a dvd i received as a gift and the ISO came out at 5.9gb. Is this becasue it is encrypted?
<Jucato> sunnyhours4130: presuming you are booting into the 386 kernel?
<Minataku> calcmandan: Probably dual layer
<surgy> !dvd | calcmandan
<ubotu> calcmandan: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Jucato> [Relic] : "sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb" or right-click in Konqueror -> Kubuntu Package Menu -> Install Package
<Minataku> Single layer is some 4.something GB
<surgy> calcmandan: thats how you use peqbot :)
<BluesKaj> K9Copy to the rescue !
<Minataku> Dual layer is double that
<jarn_> surgy: Okay. It surprises me, because I'm at about 10% CPU usage in Windows with windows equivalents of those programs open.
<adydas> How do you know if your computer / sata drives can handle 3.2gb/s as apposed to the 1.5gb/s
<surgy> jarn_: you have problems that go over my head a ways, maybe ask one of these gurus to look through your error log?
<[Relic] > Jucato, thanks
<sunnyhours4130> i only have one kernel that i boot into, i don't think in installed that package. i'll try that   =) Jucato
<Jucato> sunnyhours4130: please do try. and if it works, please tell nixternal :)
<sunnyhours4130> hahaha
<Minataku> jarn_: Use something like top to check the processes, it's possible that something isn't running correctly and is just chewing up processor time instead of working
<calcmandan> i used k9copy to make the iso file
<sunnyhours4130> or ps aux
<nixternal> those are feisty directions as well, so I don't know about <= Edgy
<calcmandan> the other day, i did the same thing with star wars and it worked just fine.
<Minataku> calcmandan: Like I said, perhaps it's a dual layer DVD
<Minataku> They hold twice as much as a single layer DVD
<calcmandan> heck, i didn't know movies came in dual layer discs.
<calcmandan> yeah
<jarn_> Minataku: Which column in top is CPU usage?
<sunnyhours4130> nixternal: i found a typo. i am typing these things in manually and i typoed the direction for the modprobe options file. i fixed and restarted. hang on.....
<Minataku> jarn_: ... %CPU
<jarn_> Minataku: Oh yeah. :P
<sunnyhours4130> typo that i made, not you
<dx11101> linux pwns
<Minataku> lol
<armadill0> I've got this strange issue when I try to ALT+TAB between windows in KDE.  I'm using nvidia twinview for dual LCD, and I've noticed that my alt+tab "list" only shows the windows for that LCD, not the other (and visa versa)  How can I get my alt+tab to list all windows on the desktop?  thanks... its drivin me nuts
<SolidSource> calcmandan: they have been Dual Layer for as long as I care to remember, though you can compress to single layer at loss of quality
<Minataku> Ugh... the redneck neighbors are out on their deck being really loud and annoying
<calcmandan> SolidSource: i had no idea that was the case.
<sunnyhours4130> Jucato: okay, all out of options on that howto. time to try that package   =)
<jarn_> Minataku: Woah, top is showing way less total cpu usage than the other program I was using.
<jarn_> Minataku: Sometimes it's the same but sometimes it's 20% off.
<Jucato> sunnyhours4130: the typo fix didn't work?
<Minataku> jarn_: TBH... top sucks
<calcmandan> SolidSource: well, then, i must go out and buy a dual layer burner then.
<Minataku> It gives a very rough picture of what's going on
<jarn_> Minataku: Well, the other one could be wrong too.
<Minataku> jarn_: No, top is pretty lousy
<sunnyhours4130> Jucato: damn, 89 megs. we'll be here for a while before we find out if it works     =\
<surgy> can someone tell me a good place to start for cutomizeing my windows manager?
<dx11101> i have a question about linux and dual core, does SMP work out of the box in Kubuntu?
<Minataku> It's a "shotgun diagnostic"
<SolidSource> calcmandan: good luck trying to find discs cheaper than $3-10 per
<jarn_> Minataku: Okay. :P
<Minataku> dx11101: Yeah
<dx11101> when i do a top
<dx11101> i dont see two cpu's
<Minataku> dx11101: Try "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<sunnyhours4130> yeah you won't
<SolidSource> calcmandan: dual layer is extremely expensive right now compared to 3-15 cents for single layer
<calcmandan> thanks for the help
<sunnyhours4130> Jucato: nope, typo fix didn't work   =(
<Minataku> np
<sunnyhours4130> okay, package installed. restarting   =)
<Jucato> sunnyhours4130: keeping my fingers crossed...
<dx11101> can 32 bit linux handle 4GB of RAM?
<sunnyhours4130> mine too
<Minataku> dx11101: HIGHMEM, yeah
<SolidSource> yes
<Jucato> sunnyhours4130: toes as well...
<calcmandan> hey guys, thanks again for your help
<surgy> jucato: can you point me in the right direction to learn how to seriously customize my windows manager?
<calcmandan> now i have a reason to get a dual layer burner.
<calcmandan> ciao folks
<Jucato> surgy: customize in what way?
<surgy> calcmandan:  not a prob man
<calcmandan> :)
<Minataku> calcmandan: Starting up a trunk-based DVD shop?
<SolidSource> dx11101: RAM isn't OS dependent...necessarily
<Minataku> j/k
<Minataku> lol
<me2win> whats the command to see general system info? RAM, Processor, etc
<sunnyhours4130> Jucato: didn't work   =*(
<calcmandan> Minataku: no bro, just backing up my colelction. they get scratched.
<Jucato> sunnyhours4130: aw... :(
<SolidSource> Minataku: ssshh don't give him ideas
<Minataku> calcmandan: Take better care of them
<calcmandan> i would but would get caught knowing my luck ;)
<Jucato> sunnyhours4130: what does "uname -r" tell you?
<Minataku> I've never had a game or DVD get a scratch
<calcmandan> ciao
<surgy> Jucato: like change the behavior the look basicly everything,  for example if i wanted to customize the windows manager to have three large buttons only, one for game one for office one for internet browser
<Minataku> So far, anyway
<Minataku> lol
<Jucato> sunnyhours4130: try this: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<dx11101> dvd::rip is pretty nice
<dx11101> shhhhhhhhhh
<Jucato> !changethemes | surgy
<ubotu> surgy: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<SolidSource> note to all: its always better to backup your discs and use the copies versus the original
<sunnyhours4130> bahhhh     just unplugged it from the router. time for me to give up for the night. gotta wake up early for work
* BluesKaj decides to leave vcd well enuff alone 
<Jucato> surgy: although I can't understand your example
<Jucato> surgy: where would these buttons be?
<Minataku> SolidSource: Not when such is not possible due to various voodoo techniques
<surgy> jucato: have you seen the linux for car computers?
<sunnyhours4130> uname -r showed 2.6.17-11-386
<dx11101> yeah it always better to make backups of netfilx dvd's then scratch netfilx's DVD's
<SolidSource> minataky: anything is bypassable
<Jucato> surgy: nope
<Minataku> dx11101: rofl
<AlexKChen> Is there anyone know...In Amarok, how can i configure the font used in the sidebar?
<surgy> jucato: the buttons whould comprise the entire gui large and in the middle
<Jucato> surgy: might want to take a look into Superkaramba. chances are you might have to make your own superkaramba theme. but not really sure since I don't know linux for car computers
<Minataku> SolidSource: Yeah, but I don't feel like cracking open my 360, stripping it down, desoldering a surface mount chip, reflashing the firmware, and so on
<sunnyhours4130> Jucato: nixternal: thanks for your help. i'll be back tomorrow (maybe) to try again
* Jucato goes for lunch...
<Minataku> I gotta take a leak then take my pills
<Minataku> lol
<SolidSource> minataky: oh come on...I saw a program (though for windows only that I saw) that could read and copy console game discs, though never tried it
<Minataku> SolidSource: Mind spelling my name right?
<SolidSource> minataky: so I don't know how well it works
<surgy> Jucato: http://indashpc.org/new/images/car2linux_music_small.jpg   something like that, thats the windows manager for the linux2car system
<Minataku> Once is a typo, twice is not paying attention, three times is disrespect
<SolidSource> Minataku: lol sorry
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> s'ok, just started getting annoying
<Minataku> X3
<surgy> Jucato: or this http://www.r-kraft.com/dsc03847.jpg
<SolidSource> not my fault the buttons are right next to each other...plus I'm watching a movie
<dx11101> when will microsoft port DirectX to linux?
<Minataku> dx11101: We have OpenGL
<Minataku> Anyway, bbiab
<SolidSource> dx11101: that will never happen
<dx11101> i know i was just messing
<SolidSource> dx11101: someone will just make an alternative
<dx11101> i have been tinkering with Cedega and im pretty impressed
<djk11> sorry bat the italian channel ?
<surgy> dx11101: question is: "when will microsoft forget about DX and go to pure OGL?"*
<BluesKaj> gamerz ....bah
<me2win> WoW ftw
<dx11101> Well, cross platform engines are almost mainstream in the console gaming world but hasnt really made it past Microsoft
<SolidSource> dx11101: Cedega is ok, it has some issues, but I prefer Crossover linux...much more capabilities
<djk11> sorry but the italian channel ?
<SolidSource> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ForgeAus> cxOffice has a nice interface
<BluesKaj> !it
<dx11101> Actually i read somewhere that OpenGL support in Vista is pretty Gimped
<SolidSource> haha blueskaj ...I win and ubotu don't like you
<BluesKaj> err...getting late , authoring dvd s
<dx11101> OpenGL as to pass through the DirectX API or something like that in Vista
<BluesKaj> ubotu , why don't you like geezers
<SolidSource> BluesKaj: what DVDs?
<dx11101> there is no Pure OpenGL
<ForgeAus> and when is there going to be a wine-like program to execute macintosh binaries in Linux and/or Windows?
<ForgeAus> (instead of virtualizers)
<BluesKaj> for my grandkids , Casper the friendly ghost
<dx11101> I dont see why it would be too hard, OSX is BSD Based
<crackhead> how do you create a mount point?
<ForgeAus> dx, mac are extremely protective (to the point of paranoia?) about their Aqua interface
<SolidSource> Casper is evil...he steals my socks
<surgy> AWSOME, i just figured out what my 6th mouse button does :) it pastes :) i love linux
<dx11101> Mac is just as propriatary is Micro$soft
<dx11101> look at the IPOD
<SolidSource> stupid crappy Ipod
<dx11101> no FLAC support
<BluesKaj> techie freak eh surgy...mouse button mania
<ForgeAus> they ordered a company stardock to remove their Mac looking theme (which come out before the actual MacOSX of the same visual design) ....
<surgy> BluesKaj: herm? i didnt understand?
<ForgeAus> yet tehy allow their underlying OS (darwin) to be got for free
<SolidSource> MPIO and Archos are straight up UMS thus linux supported
<BluesKaj> 6 mouse buttons ?
<surgy> hey can we get osx for free?
<ForgeAus> surgy illegally yes
<surgy> BluesKaj: yes, makes blending way easier :)
<ForgeAus> for an intel x86 based computer theres something called OSX86
<crackhead> people, how do you create a mount point?
<ForgeAus> mostly for VMware pirated
<surgy> ForgeAus: linksies? and dont they have different hardware? is my pc compatible?
<SolidSource> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ForgeAus> surgy, I think you need SSE3 ... but otherwise yes
<ForgeAus> as for link... there is none
<ForgeAus> its P2P
<surgy> forgeaus: sse3 ? its required?
<crackhead> i.e. a mount point for a mount -t ..iso.. command?
<ForgeAus> or some software that does the sse3 thing for you??
<surgy> forgeaus: oh you said illegaly..... my weak mind interpretted that as legally lol forget it then :)
<SolidSource> whats a good firewall -- NOT firestarter, guarddog, or iptables?
<ForgeAus> I tried it once... but my download was corrupted
<surgy> solidsource: for what? your on linux :) j/k
<SolidSource> no my turtle...  (H)
<surgy> ForgeAus: im gonna have to look into it, i have never played with osx, i hear they are superior in multimedia
<BluesKaj> SolidSource, a router
<dx11101> OSX still costs money
<SolidSource> crackhead: here is the example for mounting ISO = mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /mnt/test
<BluesKaj> alactel dsl modem , SolidSource ?
<crackhead> i do that, and it says error, must create mount point
<SolidSource> BluesKaj: got router, want another line of defense
<BluesKaj> you're ok then
<BluesKaj> just don't open any ports below 1024
<dx11101> you would think hackers would just move on if they encountered a linux system
<dx11101> i mean theres 9999999 more windows boxes to chose from
<SolidSource> crackhead: you need to create a folder and then replace "/mnt/test" with that directory
<crackhead> ah
<SolidSource> BluesKaj: yeah, but I do too much messing around...need more defense
<dx11101> if you want to be 100% secure
<ForgeAus> surgy, in general I know they did have great multimedia, especially in the earlier quicktime days, I don't know about now...
<dx11101> use Guarddog to ban all WAN traffic :D
<ForgeAus> Desktop Publishing has always been Mac's strong point hasn't it?
<surgy> ForgeAus: meh sounds retarded, no ofense just not for me, my next leap will be pure unix, any suggestion? and the bennifits of such a leap?
<SolidSource> dx11101: yeah right :-( and I already said no guard dog
<ForgeAus> surgy, you mean a flavour of BSD?
<ForgeAus> I toyed a bit with PC-BSD in VMware, I liked it for the most part...
<surgy> forgeaus: once again your talking a language i dont know, i have heard of bsd but nothing else
<dx11101> on your firewall, set a fake ip on DMZ and most imcoming packets fly into oblivion
<ForgeAus> BSD is a flavour of linux
<ForgeAus> erm UNIX sorry
<SolidSource> BSD uses a weird packaging system
<ForgeAus> yeah pbi
<surgy> ForgeAus: i have heard bsd is for the leet hacksuar only
<ForgeAus> its called portage I think... somehow related to Gentoo???
<ForgeAus> surgy, then you heard wrong
<surgy> ?
<dx11101> BSD is if your bored of linux
<surgy> link?
<surgy> dx11101: i have tweaked.... and tweaked and broken, and fixed, and ready to let her spread her wings :)
<SolidSource> me and my friend put FreeBSD on his server....we felt like we never used linux before
<ForgeAus> either that or it was some warez-spreding kids bragging about how they had a *nix OS and could use it when everyone else at those days had a win3.11-win98 box!
<ForgeAus> made them FEEL like a l33+ h4X0r!
<surgy> lol
<surgy> forgeaus: whould you suggest bsd for me?
<dx11101> uhhh
<surgy> is it graphicle at all or completely bash?
<ForgeAus> I like PC-BSD but I think NetBSD perhaps would be the go... theres several options
<ForgeAus> PC-BSD has a nice KDE theme
<dx11101> dont go BSD unless you are planning to hack the planet
<ForgeAus> its very much like Kubuntu in some ways... I found the icons were even spiffier
<dx11101> linux can do everything else
<surgy> im looking at freebsd
<BluesKaj> theres a live BSD cd - 2.0 Feesbie
<ForgeAus> sure FreeBSD seems ok I don't know much about that particular one
<SolidSource> HACK THE PLANET!!! - hackers...one awesome movie
<ForgeAus> but its related to PCBSD and NetBSD so go for it if you want
<BluesKaj> but the xfce desktop sucks
<Minataku> Linux is a Unix clone, BSD is a Unix derivative, Solaris is a Unix
<SolidSource> Solaris is fun
<Minataku> As for BSD, the biggest one I know of is FreeBSD
<BluesKaj> yup , i'm aware
<ForgeAus> Solaris has problems with KDE at the moment
<Minataku> Works on pretty much every PC
<BluesKaj> Solaris ?
<ForgeAus> (theres at least one LiveCD around with a debug build of KDE and apparently its slow)
<Minataku> NetBSD is for anything and everything that isn't a PC
<dx11101> i think one problem with BSD is that their is very little 3rd party development and not as much happening as their is in linux
<Minataku> When you're using Solaris, you use CDE unless it's OpenSolaris
<surgy> what about DX support though?
<dx11101> Direct X is microsoft only
<ForgeAus> Minataku does open solaris have CDE too?
<Minataku> No
<Minataku> Unfortunately not
<dx11101> becuase BillGates is a poopy head
<surgy> dx11101: i know but linux has cedega.... whats bsd have?
<ForgeAus> CDE is basically a Motif desktop environment right?
<Minataku> ForgeAus: Bingo
<dx11101> BSD is has HackDega
<ForgeAus> BSD has wine/cedega too
<dx11101> i really dont know much about BSD
<Minataku> My absolute favorite GUI toolkit where looks are concerned
<Minataku> Good old Motif <3
<surgy> but i whould have to buy a new cedega for that os too?
<dx11101> except that is for the E-lite
<Minataku> FreeBSD is actually rather easy
<ForgeAus> in gerneral *most* liunx binaries should run in BSD too
<ForgeAus> unless theres a distro specific dependancy missing or something
<Minataku> ForgeAus: FreeBSD has Linux support via a 2.4 kernel
<surgy> ForgeAus: my cedega package is .deb format
<dx11101> my personal opinion for you is that considering using BSD is a mistake
<dx11101> because youl have to start from scratch all over again
<Minataku> Like I said, FreeBSD actually rivals *buntu in ease of use
<surgy> ahh
<ForgeAus> DX its a choice
<BluesKaj> BSD is ok , but it has hardware recognition probs
<Minataku> There's a bump or two but they're easily flattened
<ForgeAus> Minataki I agree
<ForgeAus> once its been installed
<Minataku> What the hell is it with people getting my name wrong tonight?
<ForgeAus> (I don't know the installation process I just used it in VMware -preinstalled virtual disk
<Minataku> ForgeAus: Installation is a bit tricky, I forgot about that part
<dx11101> Yeah but BSD doesnt have 200000 packages like Elite Linux does
<ForgeAus> hehe I can't type... well I can but badly sometimes
<Minataku> Though I always used the complex install
<BluesKaj> Minataku, they can't find the tabkey
<Minataku> I don't know what the easy install is like
<ForgeAus> what filesystem does it use ext3?
<Minataku> No
<Minataku> UFS
<Minataku> Or is it FFS
<ForgeAus> of course! I should have guessed
<ForgeAus> most likely ufs
<Minataku> I think it's FFS which is a type of UFS
<Minataku> Unix Fast File System
<surgy> well im gonna go get icy hot rubed all over me and hit the hay, my shoulders feal like cinder blocks and my legs feal like they are made of iron god night all
<ForgeAus> ok havn't heard of that one until now
<BluesKaj> nite surgy
<SolidSource> crackhead: about mounting ISOs....probably should have just gave you this link: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Image_.28ISO.29_files_without_burning
<ForgeAus> theres SFF and SFS or something for AmigaOX file systems! I wonder if they're related somehow to FFS
<ForgeAus> grr OS
<Minataku> Yeah, it's UFS with Berkeley extensions
<ForgeAus> AmigaOS
<Minataku> Referred to as "Fast Filesystem" because it's fast
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> No, that FFS is different
<ForgeAus> Aros uses it anyway
<Bearcat> hello folks.  I'm having trouble getting a dial up connection working.   I've always used DSL on linux but a client needs this. Right now if i try to connect with the regular user it tells me that the remote system is required to authenticate itself. Logging in with root works but i can't go anywhere. I'd love some assistance
<SolidSource> what FS do people here use? been debating whether to switch to Reiser4 though might wait for ext4
<ForgeAus> personally I think the Aros Developers should move towards making it a DE for Linux
<Minataku> AROS isn't AmigaOS whatsoever
<BluesKaj> i friend sent me a textfile with instructiond for the fee bsd insatll and that was 2yrs ago before I had much experince with anything other than windows ...rather a daunting expreience
<ForgeAus> thats true
<dx11101> EXT3 For teh win
<ForgeAus> but it is an Amiga-Like Operating system
<ForgeAus> (or can be used as one)
<Minataku> It just looks like it and uses emulation to run AmigaOS binaries
<ForgeAus> it can also be ran as an app (hosted mode)
<dx11101> XFS cant be used as a boot partition i think
<Minataku> I'd rather use an entire Amiga emulator
<Minataku> Much cleaner and better, really
<me2win> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<SolidSource> what FS do people here use? been debating whether to switch to Reiser4 though might wait for ext4
<ForgeAus> its AmigaOS API compatible
<dx11101> wait for EXT4
<dx11101> better safe then fast
<Minataku> Once again, I'd much rather use an Amiga VM instead
<ForgeAus> ext4?
<Bearcat> SolidSource: Rieser3. R4 isn't near ready for a production system
<ForgeAus> Mina, theres UAE for that
<Minataku> Use ext2 for /boot, ext3 for / and reiser3 or ext3 for other storage drives
<Minataku> ForgeAus: Duh
<ForgeAus> unlike Aros UAE actually runs Amiga binaries too
<ForgeAus> (but if I were you I'd get Amikit... much better)
<dx11101> ext4 just reduces file fragmentation
<dx11101> but is fully ext3 backwards compatible
<dx11101> i htink,...
<ForgeAus> which means its fully EXT2 backwards compatible
<Minataku> ForgeAus: Again, duh. That's why I'd much rather use a VM instead of a rather lame OS replacement
<Bearcat> i have disabled the "auth" line in /etc/ppp/options which allows me to connect as root, but the regular user account doesnt' like that
<osiris> chown: `nobody:nobody': invalid group
<osiris>   how would i fix this ?
<Minataku> Bearcat: Reenable it now
<Minataku> You're an idiot for disabling it
<BluesKaj> will some one tell me what the advantages are to having a differnt partition for the file system than the OS ?
<dx11101> which means i can use my tandy1000 to play counterstrike source
<osiris> BluesKaj, so when the os needs to be reinstalled, the data aint lost
<Bearcat> Minataku: alright (what a kind phrasing by the way0
<Minataku> Bearcat: I firmly believe that when people do something incredibly stupid, they need that point driven home
<BluesKaj> osiris, is it too late to make the change , can i make the partitons ?
<Minataku> This way they listen to you a lot more readily than they would have if you were nice about it
<osiris> BluesKaj, it is easiest to do it at instal
<BluesKaj> bummer
<SolidSource> BluesKaj: you can resize your current partition, though thats not really recommended
<osiris> it may be possible, but you may loose data
<osiris> dangerous stuff
<BluesKaj> i have 100G partion for Kubuntu and theres 70 or so Gigs open
<dx11101> isnt it pretty safe to use a knoppix live cd and gparted?
<dx11101> to resize?
<SolidSource> resizing can also risk destroying the current partition...thus forcing you to reinstall anyway
<Minataku> Bearcat: My apologies for the blunt response, but what you did was similar to opening a hatch on a submarine... while it's underwater
<Bearcat> Minataku: i firmly disagree.  This system has nothing of value onit. it is an empty installation and turning of auth does not pose a significant threat.
<Bearcat> Minataku: thank you.
<osiris> dx11101, i have done it with ntfs partitions and a kubuntu disk, but its a risky move
<SolidSource> anyone use Yoper?
<Minataku> Bearcat: Systems don't have to be of any value to be excellent zombies
<osiris> yes its possible.  yes you may render the data garbage
<Lord_Dicranius> test
<Minataku> It's not all about what's on it, it's also about what can be done with it
<dx11101> beacuse i have resized ext3 partitions without problems
<dx11101> that i know about
<dx11101> and i use bootit all the time to resize anything else
<nixternal> Bearcat: auth or noauth, removing auth doesn't harm you
<Dr_willis> Iuse the gparted live cd. :)
<nixternal> Minataku: thanks for appologizing for being rather blunt
<BluesKaj> i have a live cd copy of GParted ...I used it to setup a partition formy Kubuntu install
<nixternal> it isn't like "auth" against your ssytem it is a silly outdated dial-up/ppp protocol that has been used since the 60's :)
<ForgeAus> why don't you just use qtparted on the Kubuntu live CD?
<Bearcat> Minataku: true
<Minataku> nixternal: People who use dialup have their systems connected to a modem
<Bearcat> nixternal: hmm
<dx11101> first of all, any live cd function in kubuntu is cheers to the knoppix project
<Minataku> Some people have it connected anyway
<BluesKaj> I'm more familiar with GParted and qparted isn't as stable
<Minataku> Removing that auth means that there's a hole wide open
<nixternal> Minataku: yes, I know that. But auth and noauth are pretty much handshaking between modem a and modem b
<ForgeAus> fair enough
<xenophile7x7> im about to do some hardware upgrades and reload my computer. is there a quick and simple way to backup my files and configs on kubuntu before i wipe my drives?
<Minataku> You know what, you want to do something stupid? Fine. It's your computer, just don't come crying to me later
<nixternal> removing the auth doesn't do squat, it just won't auth with modem b
<ForgeAus> I also found Gparted was quicker
<nixternal> Minataku: pleast take your atitude elsewhere
<ForgeAus> (Qtparted kept me waiting scanning disks for information)
<dx11101> FDISK > ALL
<dx11101> someone needs to invent a way to convert NTFS into EXT3 before my head explodes
<BluesKaj> so what's the procedure for making the OS partiton and the file sytem partition ?
<Dr_willis> Ive heard that partitionmagic can do that.. but im not paying for PM.
<ForgeAus> wierd
<Minataku> nixternal: Please take your Windows-style security habits elsewhere
<ForgeAus> I thought fsutils would do that
<Minataku> Next thing you know you'll be telling people not to set a password
<BluesKaj> PM sucks and is dangerous
<Jucato> Minataku: calm down.
<dx11101> screw partition magic
<Jucato> anger issues coming up again
<dx11101> BOOTIT FOR EVAR
<dx11101> and gparted too LD
<dx11101> :D
<ForgeAus> convertfs device from_fs_type to_fs_type ???
<ForgeAus> doesn't work for NTFS?
<Minataku> NTFS is both closed source AND boobytrapped
<xenophile7x7> boobytrapped?
<Minataku> MS tosses a bunch of bombs in it every tuesday
<Minataku> That's why NTFS write support is so dangerous
<ForgeAus> I know its closed source
<ForgeAus> but boobytrapped?
<dx11101> Windows is boobytrapped to cause random BSOD
<ForgeAus> it has authentication in certain places
<ForgeAus> but I doubt its boobytrapped
<Bearcat> ok, i now see "by default the remote system is required to authenticate itself (because this system has a default route to the internet) but i couldn't find any suituble secret (password)  for it to use to do so."  Also, i see that "couldn't find interface ppp0: no such device" ....
<dx11101> on the other hand WINFS went supernova before boobytrapping to be deployed
<Bearcat> most web searches tell me to add "noauth" as an argument (hence why i did it), but kubuntu complains that requires root privilages
<Minataku> Bearcat: Contact the owner of the remote system and ask for the authentication information if possible
<ForgeAus> lol yeah
<ForgeAus> WinFS didn't make it to Vista
<ForgeAus> it was planned
<ForgeAus> its been in the works since like win95 or before
<ForgeAus> sounded to me basically like an SQLized Filesystem!
<Minataku> Vista is just a $400 XP service pack, except this one is completely useless
<dx11101> Thats why theres service packs
<ForgeAus> for quicker searching, etc..
<dx11101> so you can get the money before you add the features
<Bearcat> Minataku: well, i know that the user name and password is correct, becaue when i do it as root with "noauth" htey tell me that i am logged in (and i am) but i can't go anywhere. pinging anything just gives me a haninging cursor
<ForgeAus> ie select all files where filename = "kde*.*" :)
<nixternal> Minataku: sorry, haven't used Windows in years. auth with ppp isn't what you think it is
<ForgeAus> if Vista has a service pack its pretty lame if WinFS doesn't make it to that...
<ForgeAus> in fact I wouldn't be suprised if when WinFS works they'll make a service pack just because of it
<dx11101> ACtually the vista service pack will just be a bunch of hotfixes in a valuepack
<ForgeAus> but for now they have a Longhorn/Vista Server to worry about....
<Minataku> nixternal: It seems to me to be similar to SSH fingerprinting
<ForgeAus> what your going to need to pay for service packs too now?
<dx11101> nah
<dx11101> but service packs are just hotfixes
<SolidSource> one problem if WinFS comes in service pack....to change FS, you have to reinstall OS
<nixternal> Minataku: it isn't. some modems don't like the auth command sent to them, so in fact in some instances you can set it to noauth in order to connect
<Jucato> btw, guys, you are getting a bit offtopic (re: Vista)
<BluesKaj> SolidSource, what's the fsutils prog i'm looking for ?
<nixternal> back in the day that is how one would "illegally" connect to AOL dial-up modems/servers
<Minataku> nixternal: In that case, I apologize to both of you... sorry
<ForgeAus> Solid? maybe it can be added as an NTFS layer of some sort?
<SolidSource> BluesKaj: umm I stopped paying attention a while ago, so don't know
<nixternal> Minataku: thanks!
<Minataku> nixternal: It just seemed like an egregious breach of security
<ForgeAus> or have a converter like fat32 did
<dx11101> I dont think anyone that uses Windows Vista will be smart enough to care what file system they are using
<Jucato> good Minataku. I see you're at least getting control of your anger. that's good. :)
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> I was wrong, and what was right was interesting
<nixternal> Minataku: it does, but auth or noauth doesn't control security against your machine
* Dr_willis feels the love
<Minataku> XD
<SolidSource> ForgeAus: WinFS is supposed to be completely redigned.. so generally no
<Bearcat> yeah every page that references this problem, says to disable ath wiht "noauth" however kubuntu complains that i don't have the right to.
<ForgeAus> but I'm sure there will be at least SOME metadata overhead
<Minataku> If the explanation is interesting then it helps me calm down XD
<BluesKaj> jfsutils is prolly journal file system, right ?
<ForgeAus> Solid, thats possible too...
<Bearcat> i think i'm gonna diable all security just to watch Minataku squirm :P
<Minataku> Mmmmm... Tristar Tetris Amiga Cracktro
<Bearcat> ^diable^disable
<ForgeAus> but microsoft will make a method to convert it and maintain your OS too...
<Minataku> One of my all-time favorites
* BluesKaj consults google 
<ForgeAus> it just won't be as nice as a native WinFS installation
<ForgeAus> (due to likely missing metadata)
<dx11101> WinFS is supposed to automatically backup appended changes to files and index searches like Google Desktop
<Jucato> Minataku: cut down on the coffee :P
<Minataku> WinFS is gonna be a disaster
<Minataku> Jucato: Don't drink coffee
<Minataku> Wouldn't affect me anyway
<ForgeAus> dx yeah thats due to its SQL/Database-like features
<Minataku> I'm immune to caffiene
<Jucato> Minataku: ok, on the caffeine then :)
<Jucato> ha! :)
<the-erm> I'm seeing a really odd command running in the background.  I'm using htop to see what's running.  I notice a command -:0 That's it, no path or anything.  I googled "-:0" with no results that were even related.  Any one know what this is?
<ForgeAus> the searching will probably be done via some kinda SQL Select-like syntax somewhere along the line
<nixternal> Bearcat: what are you using to connect with the modem? KPPP? WvDial? ppp w/ pon/poff?
<Minataku> the-erm: It's a switch
<the-erm> Minataku: for what?
<nixternal> s/ppp/pppconfig
<Minataku> Probably telling some program to run on the X display :0
<dx11101> I bet WinFS will work in linux before it works in windows
<ForgeAus> since essentially a filesystem is a base for all your Data... I guess it qualifies as a Data-Base
<dx11101> at the rate this is going
<ForgeAus> rofl dx :)
<Minataku> Jucato: I could down a pot of coffee and fall asleep right after
<the-erm> Minataku: no ... that's it that's the command, but it would make sense to be x display 0.
<Bearcat> um..wow
<Minataku> Though in that case I'd probably piss myself in my sleep
<Minataku> the-erm: Hm
<daft_> hey all, how can i check what version of a display driver im currently running from the console?
<nixternal> cat "Windows/Vista/anything not Kubuntu" >> #kubuntu-offtopic
<ForgeAus> your prolly right
<Minataku> the-erm: "ps -af"
<ForgeAus> they probably got the idea from unix's FFS anyway... from what Mina mentioned earlier
<ForgeAus> nix good point
<Jucato> #kubuntu is a channel for Kubuntu-related support questions. While offtopic discussions happen once in a while, it's highly advised to take them to #kubuntu-offtopic . Let's keep this channel clean, and try to liven up that other channel :D Hooray for offtopics and #kubuntu-offtopic !!!
<jarn_> How do you make apt-get install packages thati t downloaded previously but didn't install?
<Minataku> The other channel sucks... it's a black hole
<the-erm> Minataku: that's a pretty sure list sure you didn't mean ps -Af ?
<hendaus> friends
<dx11101> nobody says anything in off-topic
<Minataku> Just redirect to /dev/null instead
<the-erm> root      5822  5812  0 Feb16 ?        00:00:00 -:0 // Here's the line.
<Minataku> You'll get more of a response there than in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Jucato> Minataku: that's the problem. because people don't take their offtopic discussions there... it's a vicious cycle
<Minataku> the-erm: Bizarro
<ForgeAus> theres probably some psychology to that
<hendaus> files .DAT , how can i convert them to mpeg?
<the-erm> Ya odd.
<Minataku> the-erm: Try "whereis -:0"
<Minataku> Or rather "whereis -- -:0"
<Minataku> You'll probably need the "--" for "End of options"
<Minataku> Filenames starting with a dash are a bi... female dog
<the-erm> Minataku: I did whereis -:0 whereis -- -:0 and also whereis "-:0"
<Linux_Galore> hendaus: .dat can be anything
<the-erm> All seem to make whereis think I'm trying to send a flag.
<Jucato> -:0 is owned by root, usually the X server process
<Minataku> the-erm: Crap
<daft_> anyone? I need to know whether im running the proprietary ATI drivers or the stock ones - how can I check it?
<ForgeAus> hehe interesting that every directory of ZipLinux put them in
<ForgeAus> erm sorry ZipSlack
<Minataku> Jucato: It should say "X" or something
<Minataku> Let me check mine
<Jucato> in KSysGuard it does...
<Minataku> Huh
<Minataku> It is here too
<Minataku> Well, slap my ass and call me Sally
<Minataku> XD
<hendaus> Linux_Galore,  i want to burn a cd for vcd player and the film is .DAT
<Minataku> Yeah, the X server process is "-:0"
<the-erm> ok
<Minataku> root      3838  3663  0  1047  2240   0 Feb13 ?        Ss     0:00  \_ -:0
<Jucato> Minataku: hi Sally :D
<Minataku> Child to /usr/bin/xdm
<Minataku> Jucato: lol, you forgot the first part
<Minataku> XD
<the-erm> Well that's good ... no root kit here.
<Linux_Galore> hendaus: .dat can be anything, ,dat tells me nothing, anything can be a .dat there are over a few hundred apps that can slap a .dat tag on the name of a file
<Jucato> Minataku: thought you wouldn't notice :P
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> hendaus: Type this "file -zrk <filename>.dat"
* Jucato mv Linux_Galore Linux_Galore.dat
<Red_Tear> hmm also der Insall macht schon probleme^^
<hendaus> Minataku, i download a movie film .DAT,how can i burn it to vcd?
<Linux_Galore> hendaus: .dat is not a media type, you have to tell us what type of file it is first
<Minataku> hendaus: I want to see what it is first
<Minataku> hendaus: Type this "file -zrk <filename>.dat"
<larrydavid> anyone? I need to know whether im running the proprietary ATI drivers or the stock ones - how can I check it?
<Minataku> Then paste it here if it's one or two lines, pastebin it if it's three or more
<Minataku> larrydavid: If your computer runs like crap, it's the binary ATI drivers
<Minataku> *rimshot*
<BluesKaj> larrydavid, in the terminal type'fglrxinfo'
<larrydavid> thankyou
<Minataku> the-erm: Actually, I meant "ps -AF f"
<larrydavid> i need to recompile the binary drivers after installing a new kernel yeah?
<the-erm> ok
<Minataku> larrydavid: That's the problem with binaries
<Minataku> You can't compile them
<Minataku> Or change them
<Minataku> Or anything
<larrydavid> oh right, i meant proprietary sorry
<Linux_Galore> hendaus: I will give you a similar problem to answer so you know what Im getting at, Go find a friend called Mr Smith, you know his name is smith so you must know out of the millions of other called Smith who he is, same goes with your .dat file, its a generic term not a type of file
<Minataku> the-erm: That's "All processes", "Full info" and "Pretty tree structure"
<hendaus> ah ok
<hendaus> AVSEQ01.DAT: ERROR: cannot open `AVSEQ01.DAT' (No such file or directory)
<BluesKaj> larrydavid, you can download the open source ones from ATI , but look at this page : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-d8c6fd05bce340dfc3ad483abf0e18997868540b
<Jucato> looks like downloaded/ripped straight from a VCD :)
<Linux_Galore> hendaus: you need to be in the same directory as the file
<Minataku> hendaus: Yeah
<Minataku> Or specify the absolute path
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: could be an image
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: true...
<Linux_Galore> Ive seen iso images put on the web as .dat
<Minataku> Ah, VCD... the pirate's favorite
<ForgeAus> Mina btw I don't think Kubuntu has an xdm
<BluesKaj> it might work if he just changes the dat to iso ...works for nrg files
<Minataku> ForgeAus: It doesn't
<ForgeAus> it has Kdm instead
<Linux_Galore> Minataku: most of the stuff I see is xvid these days
<Minataku> Linux_Galore: VCD is not a codec
<Minataku> Stands for Video CD
<Minataku> Kinda like DVD except an older MPEG flavor and on CDs instead
<Linux_Galore> Minataku: yeah but I rarely see vcd images on the web
<larrydavid> ok, so when im rebuilding the ATI drivers for my new kernel (its just a generic 2.6.17-11 but with PHC Voltage control patched), its saying: E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.17-11-fdd-generic when I do "sudo module-assistant prepare" - how can I specify that it should just use the generic linux headers?
<larrydavid> sorry for the long sentence
<Linux_Galore> Minataku: mainly xvid.avi  files
<SolidSource> screw VCD...just get a DVD burner and just put things on DVDs
<Dr_willis> better then 100 short ones. :)
<Dr_willis> SolidSource,  i agree there.
<Minataku> It's not your place to tell people what to do
<Minataku> Perhaps that's not an option for him
<Minataku> If he wants to use VCD then that's his right
<Minataku> This is Linux, not Windows
<the-erm> I own a dvd writer ... never used it.
<Dr_willis> windows would just force you to reboot.. :)
<Minataku> Windows would demand you use some retarded format and refuse to allow any other options
<hendaus> Minataku,  AVSEQ01.DAT: RIFF (little-endian) data, wrapped MPEG-1 (CDXA)
<the-erm> Minataku: you must be referring to wma, and fat32
<Minataku> It'd probably burn each frame to the CD as a picture then require 50000 of them and you use them like a flipbook
<the-erm> Actually I think it would make you purchase the codec for mpeg before it would let you burn a dvd.
<the-erm> The key word being purchase.
<Minataku> hendaus: I think that might be VCD friendly already
<Minataku> hendaus: TBH, I've only authored a VCD, like, three times
<Minataku> And that was several years ago
<Minataku> lol
<hendaus> ok i open K3b and cant open the .DAT
<Minataku> It's not an image, it's I think a video file
<Minataku> Try opening it in mplayer or something
<hendaus> yes
<hendaus> it works
<Linux_Galore> hendaus: k3 doesnt open file
<Linux_Galore> hendaus: its a burner not a media player
<the-erm> mplayer should give you an idea of what kind of video file it is.  It usually spits out some information when you use it from the shell.
<hendaus> now i open k3b , i click on new video cd project and cannot open it but when i click on creat a new data cd it opens the file
<BluesKaj> if mplayer can play it maybe it can be transcoded authored to dvd with tovid
<Minataku> hendaus: Hm... perhaps then it ISN'T already in a VCD-friendly format
<Minataku> I forget what VCD uses
<the-erm> mpeg
<Minataku> BluesKaj: He wants to make a VCD, not a DVD
<Minataku> the-erm: Yes, but what flavor
<Minataku> DVDs use MPEG as well
<the-erm> vcd IIRC is mostly about fps and WxH.
<hendaus> ok how can i convert it to mpeg format,which program?
<the-erm> In other words, it uses the same mpeg as a DVD, but it's smaller.
<the-erm> Or worse quality should I say.
<BluesKaj> tovid will make vcds as well
<Minataku> !tovid | hendaus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tovid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> <.<
<BluesKaj> but the bitrate is fixed so it may not fit on one vcd if the transcode makes a file larger tham 700M
<Minataku> SolidSource: Sorry again, BTW, I just felt your attack on VCD was unfounded
<Minataku> BluesKaj: Surely there's a better program then
<BluesKaj> #tovid
<Linux_Galore> hendaus: in k3b  right click while mouse over on any of the button in k3b ie  Copy Cd  then Add -> New Video CD Project
<Minataku> Anything that should be a user-defined option should NEVER be hardwired
<Minataku> That's poor programming practice
<Minataku> wb, Jucato
<Linux_Galore> s/button/buttons/
<Jucato> thanks
<Minataku> np
<Minataku> I got the rest of the samples I ordered from Microchip today, a dsPIC, a PIC10 and two types of Serial EEPROMs
<Linux_Galore> hendaus: change the file name to  .mpg
<hendaus> Linux_Galore,  i open the k3b, then i right click on the file
<Minataku> Ugh... the redneck neighbors are outside making a load of noise... it's 12:21AM... I should call the police
<Linux_Galore> hendaus: this is why you always download none vague file formats
<hendaus> Linux_Galore,  ok but please explain me what should i do on k3b?
<Minataku> Linux_Galore: That's not always an option
<Linux_Galore> hendaus: I cant tell you much at all because the file format you have downloaded is pretty vague, basically its some type of mpeg1 encoded file with some weird wrapper made by some undefined program
<Minataku> Linux_Galore: Pirate all the way
<Minataku> lol
<Linux_Galore> if you going to download a file ffs make sure its in a comon sense format
<Linux_Galore> common*
<Minataku> Again, that's not always an option
<Linux_Galore> if your not sure get a avi
<hendaus> Linux_Galore,  ok but why it doesnot with k3b?
<Minataku> hendaus: k3b doesn't know what the file is
<Linux_Galore> hendaus: because k3b cant figure out the wrapper around the mpeg1 data
<Minataku> It's in a rather weird format
<hendaus> ok how could i convert it to .mpeg/
<Linux_Galore> hendaus: first what is the wrapper
<Linux_Galore> I have a feeling its some camera quicktime wrapper crap
<hendaus> mpeg1
<Linux_Galore> hendaus: mpeg1 is the encoder format but not the container the data has been put in, but like you can put text inside a pdf
<Linux_Galore> bit*
<Linux_Galore> hendaus: I have a feeling its a quicktime file of some sort
<Linux_Galore> hendaus: the pdf if the container and the text is the data,  in your case the data is mpeg1  but the container is god knows what
<ubuntu> hi
<Linux_Galore> is*
<ubuntu> are any HUMANS in this ROOM
<ubuntu> ???????????
<ubuntu> please i need help?
<Minataku> Yes, but they don't respond to TYPING like THIS
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu: <Bzzzt> ((((((((DING)))) please state you question
<ubuntu> what do u mean
<Minataku> Nor do they appreciate your waste of precious punctuation marks
<ubuntu> i am new here i am sorry
<Minataku> Those question marks are expensive
<Dr_willis> ask a actual question. :)
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> I'm just messing with you, ubuntu
<Minataku> Go ahead and ask your question
<hendaus> Linux_Galore,  ok i have other problem,i switch a cable usb from my cell phone 6230 nokia,i want to transfer all the imgaes from it
<ubuntu> ok i made my 40 GB HDD to 3 partitions 1.is theXP which is 32GB 2.Kubuntu 10GB, and 3.swap 500MB
<ubuntu> after installing kubuntu i when i reboot
<Linux_Galore> hendaus: just plug it in and move the files
<ubuntu> in the OS choices  i can not go to my XP
<Linux_Galore> hendaus: about 5 seconds after you plug it in the file manager should open
<ubuntu> i can but when i press enter it will come up with a blue screen with like a disk scan and it would reboot on its on and go back to the OS chices
<me2win> where can i add a startup item in kde?
<ubuntu> i am sorry but i don't understand what you mean
<me2win> beryl more specifically
<hendaus> Linux_Galore,  is it need a program to show me the files manager?
<BluesKaj> Linux_Galore, not necessarily ...he may have to lookin storage media
<hendaus> Linux_Galore,  on windows i used the program nokiasuite
<ubuntu> i had to reformate my XP and lose all of my data and put the HDD back to one peice
<ubuntu> so please i need help
<BluesKaj> I had to to do so, when i used my usb drive the first time
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  so basicially you are saying that XP is crashing on booting up ?
<ubuntu> yes
<BluesKaj> looking for the MBR maybe ?
<ubuntu> that happened when i made the partitions and installed kubuntu on the new one
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  you may want to change nicks.. then.. how did you 'make the partitions' ?
<ubuntu> partition magic or somethin like that
<Dr_willis> or somthing? you dont know?
<ubuntu> i made a 10GB partition for kubuntu and 500MB swap
<ubuntu> and the rest which is about 30GB is for XP
<Dr_willis> did  XP boot after you 'resized' the partitions?
<ubuntu> which i did not mess with
<Dr_willis> and befor you installed linux?
<adydas_> i bet youll regret that descion ubuntu
<adydas_> i did :p
<ubuntu> ya but not after instsalling kubuntu
<ubuntu> and i feel really bad because i really liked kubuntu and i want it so bad so if you guys can't help me or i can't find an answer i will have to buy a new HDD just for kubuntu
<adydas_> haha sounds like me, i have 3 HHDs now
<ubuntu> i wish i had only one more for linux
<Minataku> genii!
<Minataku> Holy crap, LTNS
<genii> Minataku Yeah hi :)
<Dr_willis> i got 7 hdd's -- one died last night however. :(
<Dr_willis> I find linxu works BEST when you have it on its own hdd.
<ubuntu> well ya i know but right now i can't effort to buy a HDD
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  you could try booting the xp cd and using the recover console and the 'fixmbr' command..  that will whipe out the grub loader.
<Dr_willis> that may get you back to xp.
<Dr_willis> Its also possible theres somthing odd with xp.. or your grub configs...  the 'it hangs at a blue screen' dosent give us much to go on.
<ubuntu> i tryed it but since i don't kknow how to use the command line i didn't know how to use it
<Minataku> genii: So what's up?
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  this is where google comes in handy. :)
<Dr_willis> silly MS changing commands around..  fixmbr and some other fix* command they got now.
<ubuntu> trust me man i went crazy for a whole weel with this google and every single site no use
<casa> hola a todos
<ubuntu> my world just crashed on me when i couldn't boot xp
<Minataku> ubuntu: I think I know the problem
<Minataku> GRUB doesn't have an entry for XP
<ubuntu> HELP ME PLEASE IF U HAVE ANY IDEA
<Minataku> Does it?
* Dr_willis finds that he rarely boots to xp any more
<Minataku> Watch the caps
<genii> Minataku We moved 300 or so of those computers today...bleh. I found the cardboard box with most of the Sun stuff as well. Looks like he put some of it somewhere else when the office got renovated
<Minataku> genii: Think you can find it?
<Minataku> If you can't, beat him with something
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> j/k
<genii> Minataku Yeah I'm going in over this wknd so Ill poke around
<Minataku> genii: Awesome
<Minataku> Any other cool stuff you can find that would go to the trash send that too
<Minataku> lol
<ubuntu> what is the GRUB?
<Minataku> I just got a load of cool old stuff from the Uni
<Minataku> One of my professors was cleaning out a closet
<Jucato> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dr_willis> GRUB is wht gives you the boot menu to load the different os's
<genii> Minataku: Very cool :) So more Sun or possibly SGI things?
<Minataku> I got a whole box with boards and old projects from the mid 70s
<Jucato> GRand Unified Bootloader
<Minataku> genii: YES :D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D
<Minataku> Definitely yes! :D
<Minataku> genii: For example, I finally have side-brazed ceramic DIP ICs with gold caps for my collection
<Bearcat> ok, i'm confused and could use a few pointers when one of you has a moment. I am logged in via dialup. but i can't get anywhere. I know i have the right dns server IPs into kppp. It almost as if it can't find a gateway.  Any ideas?
<Bearcat> i'm very familair with networks but not dialup
<Minataku> Both purple and white and also at least one that's an EPROM
<x_> Who delete beryl 0.2
<genii> Minataku: heh I can tell what gets you enthused LOL
<Minataku> genii: Indeed
<Minataku> I don't have much of a poker face
<Minataku> XD
<genii> Minataku: <-- Sorta afk on and off... watching Bram Stoker's Dracula and am on the laptop
<Minataku> genii: Cool
<genii> Finally got Feisty on it but even with xfce runs sloooow
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> Old laptop?
<genii> Yeah IBM thinkpad a20
<Minataku> I just installed Debian 4.0 on Mahoro, a Toshiba Satellite 305CDS
<genii> so C300 with 128ram and 4Gb hd
<Minataku> 166MHz Pentium 1 MMX
<Minataku> 80MB RAM
<Minataku> 40GB HDD
<Minataku> A hand-me-down from Piyoko when it started making a griding noise
<Minataku> I replaced it but the old drive turned out to be just fine
<SolidSource> for those that care about the future of hard drives, here is an interesting article: http://www.physorg.com/news66555256.html
<Minataku> Mahoro got it because her original went dead
<genii> Minataku: I had an old Satellite that was about the best laptop I ever had. I miss it actually
<Minataku> genii: Toshiba makes the best laptops, period.
<Bearcat> SolidSource: bah! I just save to floppies
<MrWGW> good evening
<MrWGW> I have kubuntu and xubuntu
<SolidSource> bearcat
<Jucato> evening MrWGW
<Minataku> Morning here, actually
<MrWGW> and xubuntu has the kubuntu icon theme
<Minataku> lol
<MrWGW> and kubuntu doesn't seem to have it in its list of availible icon themes
<genii> SolidSource: I think they are all gonna go solid-state flash ram
<Minataku> genii: Piyoko is a Toshiba Satellite A25-S207
<MrWGW> so I'm wondering if you know where the kubuntu human icon theme would be stored for Xubuntu, so I can load it...
<SolidSource> Bearcat: whats a floppy? those things still exist
<Minataku> genii: Not Flash
<Minataku> MRAM
<MrWGW> hey Jucato
<Minataku> Magnetoresistive RAM
<genii> Minataku: Well, similar idea.Solid-state
<Minataku> Think old core memory from the PDP series
<Jucato> MrWGW: Kubuntu doesn't have a human icon theme. it uses Crystal
<Bearcat> SolidSource: actually i have an 8" floppy somewhere  (and no, not my penis)
<Minataku> Except super micro tiny
<SolidSource> genii: read the article, it talks about that
<MrWGW> heh interesting
* MrWGW wonders why a Kubuntu Human icon theme exists in Xubuntu
<MrWGW> :-P
<Minataku> I have two MRAM chips right here
<MrWGW> those imaginative Xubuntu devs....
<genii> Bearcat: Hah me too...and an old drive for them too
<Jucato> MrWGW: those are Xubuntu's own icon theme
<Minataku> Free samples from Freescale
<MrWGW> ahh
<Minataku> genii: I also got an old computer from that closet
<Minataku> 5.25" only, though
<MrWGW> IMO Kubuntu looks great with Human icons
<Jucato> MrWGW: I'm not sure what they're called. if they're Azul (Blue Human) or Tango
<Jucato> ew..
<Minataku> Well, 5.25", 3.5" and 4x CDROM
<Jucato> well, not *that* bad.. but...
<Minataku> Plus two fake 3.5" drives
<MrWGW> well what the human icons have is an architectonic
<Jucato> MrWGW: fwiw, I don't like crystal svg that much either
<MrWGW> well yeah
<Minataku> They look like they're 3.5" drives but they're really just molded plastic panels
<Minataku> XD
<MrWGW> what would be nice would be a Kubuntu icon theme tailored to Kubuntus' color combination
<MrWGW> it annoys me that the Powers That Be have decreed that Kubuntu, by default, be as generic KDE as possible
<Jucato> MrWGW: yes. it's called "Oxygen" :D
<genii> Minataku I keep an old combo 5 1/4-3 1/2 around for obscure old stuff on real floppies etc etc
<Bearcat> so, do i have to enter the dns servers somewhere else besides kppp?  This is so bizarre
<Minataku> This is way back, when PCs still had reset buttons, turbo buttons, keylocks and LED displays
<MrWGW> which is annoying, since many other distros ship with an unmodified iKDe
<MrWGW> *KDE
<Jucato> MrWGW: ha! you think Kubuntu's KDE is generic/vanilla KDE?
<MrWGW> bw Jucato do you think Kwwii would mind if I stole his panel art and used it in PC-BSD?
<MrWGW> well Kwwii said that was a policy
<Jucato> you don't even know the half of it :D
<genii> MrWGW God forbid Apple gets their fingers on KDE
<MrWGW> I knonw it looks a little better than default KDE on say, Slackware
<Minataku> MrWGW: I'd ask him first
<MrWGW> well I've commited to contributing to this project also
<Minataku> genii: Nah, they have their closely guarded piece of crap Aqua or whatever that bull is called
<MrWGW> ROFL yes
<Jucato> MrWGW: yep, in this case, #kubuntu-devel :)
<MrWGW> although IIRC someone got KDE running on a Mac
<MrWGW> which is a giant flying waste of time IMO
<Minataku> MrWGW: Macs are a waste period
<genii> Yeah why bother with that?
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<genii> Minataku: Well, I have some old PPC which run ubuntu well :)
<Minataku> Macs are where the chips that were bad in previous lives get reincarnated to
<Minataku> Jucato: Nobody's asking for help right now
<Bearcat> i am! *bounce bounce*
<Minataku> Join the discussion and we'll shoot 'em down as they show up
<Minataku> The problems, that is
<Minataku> Not the people with the problems
<Minataku> lol
<genii> Bearcat: What was the nature of your emergency again?
<Bearcat> i'm bleeding from the..no that wasn't it
<Bearcat> a dial up problem
<Bearcat> i can connect, but i can't go anywhere.
<Minataku> "I, like, fell on this bullet, and it drove itself into my gut"
<Minataku> XD
<aesiamun> hi there.
<Bearcat> I knowi have the DNS numbers correctly entered into the kppp options
<genii> Bearcat: You may want to find the ppp.conf or wvdial.conf file and put/uncomment a line saying "noauth"
<aesiamun> did libxine-extracodecs get obsoleted by something else?
<Jucato> aesiamun: in Edgy?
<Bearcat> genii: got that. I am able to connect.
<aesiamun> is that 6.10?
<Jucato> aesiamun: Edgy = 6.10. and libxine-extracodecs is still here
<Bearcat> genii: but pinging www.yahoo.com gives me no such host.
<aesiamun> Jucato: I get this.
<BluesKaj> nite all
<Jucato> aesiamun: please make sure you have "multiverse" enabled
<genii> Bearcat Ah...I seem to remember something about LAN/NIC usurping default gateway... there is some line to put for that in the pp.conf or so, but I forget the exact command
<aesiamun> Jucato: ah that would be it, thanks.
<genii> Bearcat In fact kppp may have some setting for it even...something like "make default gateway upon connect" or similar
<aesiamun> Jucato: ok not it wasn't.  I get the "Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<Bearcat> genii: yeah. i can't ping an actual ip so it's not a dns issue. I'll look for that and do a "route" while i'm at it.
<Jucato> aesiamun: that would mean that multiverse isn't added/enabled in your sources.list
<aesiamun> oh i enabled backports
<aesiamun> i apologize
<ForgeAus> Jucato does ConvertFS work for NTFS?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: dunno. sorry
<freality> Anyone using fuse or gmailfs?
<freality> I believe I have it set-up correctly, but don't know how to view my filesystem in konqueror.
<freality> I'm on Edgy, if that matters
<ForgeAus> is there a fuse kioslave?
<freality> is that in the repo?
<ForgeAus> wait don't oyu have to mount it?
<Bearcat> genii: ok, so when doing "route" and i see * for the gateway that means it's useing the defaut (which is wrong) yes?
<ForgeAus> if you mount a gmailfs partition all you need to do is go visit that directory in konqueror
<freality> ForgeAus: do you mean a second time? I added an item for it in /etc/fstab
<freality> it shows up in the output of mount
<ForgeAus> where did you mount it too in your fstab?
<genii> bearcat Yeah it's still trying to use whatever the NIC was using as a gateway. I'm pretty sure kppp has a radio button in the "gateway" tab for making it the default route
<ForgeAus> yeah then its mounted
<ForgeAus> so all you need to do is go to where its mounted too
<ForgeAus> ie /media/gmail or whatever the place you mounted it too
<freality> it's mounted in mnt
<ForgeAus> in konqueror just type that string in the address bar /mnt/<whatever> then
<freality> should I chang it to media?
<ForgeAus> and that should be your gmailfs
<ForgeAus> you don't have to
<ForgeAus> either way
<freality> I get an error message saying the file does not exist
<ForgeAus> personally I'd get it working first before considering changing it
<ForgeAus> hmm that might be something to do with the internet/gmail side of things
<freality> could this be a permissions error?
<ForgeAus> there might be some extra steps?
<freality> oh
<ForgeAus> not likely if it were permissions it'd say you don't have authority or something
<ForgeAus> (its still possible... I wouldn't rule it out completely)
<Bearcat> genii: well, you can choose "default gateway" or enter in one by hand. I called the isp and they don't know what it would be. There is also a "assign the default route to this gateway" check box, but the default root was apparently 192,186.1.1
<genii> Bearcat: Yeah that sounds like a router gateway
<genii> eg:nic not modem
<freality> ForgeAus: is that fuse kio slave in the repo?
<ForgeAus> freality I don't even know if there is a kioslave for it I was asking...
<Bearcat> genii: right. I have used that when hooking my own dns to this clients machine. So that is correct for my network, but the modem should ignore it, right?
<ForgeAus> but it sounds unlikely if its mounted that a kioslave is necessary
<freality> oh
<freality> okay, thanks
<ForgeAus> normally all you need to do is browse to a mount
<genii> Bearcat: Yeah for the ppp connection it should
<ForgeAus> freality don't you need to login to it somewhere along the line?
<ForgeAus> or is that already in the fuse bit somewhere?
<Bearcat> genii: taking this back to basics, shouldn't the gateway be an ip address that the ISP knows?
<genii> Bearcat: If you leave it blank then (ideally) it should get one automagically from the isp
<ForgeAus> hmmm
<Bearcat> genii: i tried choosing to manually assign a static one and leave it blank, no go
<genii> Bearcat There is some setting in a conf file to make for this... let me look it up
<Minataku> I think I'ma head to "sleep", sorry if I upset and/or offended anyone
<Minataku> lol
<Bearcat> Minataku: i shall never forgive you!
* Bearcat clutches his chest in mortal pain
<snowrichard> hi
<Minataku> Bearcat: :P
* Bearcat looks innoncent
* Minataku gets a defibrillator and saves Bearcat's life
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Now you MUST!
<Bearcat> O.O
<Minataku> But seriously, sorry to anyone I may have upset or offended, lol
<Minataku> Night all and good luck getting that fixed, Bearcat
<Bearcat> Minataku: thanks
<Minataku> Say... before I go... are you named after the old scanner line from Uniden?
<Bearcat> Minataku: nope.
<Minataku> Or did you just combine two animals?
<Minataku> Ah
<Minataku> Sorry X3
<Bearcat> Minataku: Bearcat is a name for the panther family
<Minataku> Ah
<Bearcat> bearcat also means "An unstoppable force"
<Bearcat> it is also my first name :)
<Minataku> It was also a line of police scanners from Uniden which may or may not still exist
<Minataku> X3
<Bearcat> yup!
<Bearcat> i have learned it's also a WW II plane
<Minataku> Cool
<snowrichard> I have two sound cards.  If I make the modules load in a certain order will it make the first one loaded be the default device for say xmms?
<snowrichard> right now its essentially random
<reldruh> I'm having some problems with tunneling X over ssh. I don't have an xserver on my server but I need to run a command that requires an x server. I ran the command 'ssh myusername@myserver -X' and it worked but when I try to run the command in konsole on my laptop (mythtv-setup) it tells me it can't connect t X server. Does anybody know why?
<genii> Bearcat still here?
<Bearcat> yup
<Jucato> ooh didn't realize genii was back
<genii> Bearcat try to put in your wvdial.conf file 2 lines:  Check Def Route = on     and  Auto DNS = on
<genii> Jucato Heya :)
<me2win> how do i add an item to startup?
<Jucato> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<Jucato> me2win: ^^
<Bearcat> genii: do i have to reload anything?
<genii> Bearcat: Maybe disconnect kppp then reconnect
<Bearcat> genii: still Destination Host Unreachable
<me2win> Jucato: thanks, will beryl start up that way also?
<genii> Bearcat: Bleh.I had this stupid issue before too but forget where I found the solution
<Jucato> me2win: um better follow the guides in the Beryl wiki. head over to #ubuntu-effects and look at the channel topic
<Jucato> there are links there
<reldruh> can anybody here help me with X forwarding over ssh?
<me2win> k thanks
<me2win> Jucato: so uhh one more dumb question, how do i make a link
<Jucato> me2win: right-click -> Create New -> Link to Application or drag the file to the Autostart folder, drop it, then select "Link Here"
<me2win> Jucato: thanks
<crystufer2000> Yo. I'm having alot of trouble with fluxbox, blackbox and Enlightenment.
<crystufer2000> They freeze alot.
<crystufer2000> It's really annoying.
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  I can't seem to get my wacom tablet to work in Kubuntu.  Actually, it keeps seeing it as a mouse.  I do have the latest kernel drivers, along with wacom-tools and xorg drivers.  I don't know exactly where the problem lies.  I think it has to do with my udev (I've changed the udev for wacom a few times).  Any ideas?
<Jucato> !wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> bah..
<crystufer2000> Ertain, could it be that you need to specify the wacom driver in xorg.conf?
<crystufer2000> Just a shot in the dark...
<genii> Bearcat: Anyhow, seems to be something about this here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/53877
* Ertain checks his xorg.conf file.
<Ertain> Nope, it's listed.
<Jucato> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<Jucato> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WacomTroubleshooting
<Bearcat> genii: ohh! that looks orimising!
<crystufer2000> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Wacom_Tablet
<Jucato> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=wacom&titlesearch=Titles
<crystufer2000> That is really a gentoo howto, but should be similarish, right?
<Jucato> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=tablet&titlesearch=Titles
<crystufer2000> Ertain: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Wacom_Tablet has an example setup for your xorg.conf so that you can rule that out once and for all. After that, I'm out of ideas.
<jack_deltrino> hi everyone
<jack_deltrino> i have a linksys wmp11v4 properly recognized under ubuntu
<jack_deltrino> i can't dhclient wlan0 for some reason
<jack_deltrino> /etc/resolv.conf is the same as the machine i'm on right now
<jack_deltrino> if i sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning i see the essid
<codyt> aass
<jack_deltrino> i'm using wep, and i enter the key in after sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid MYNETWORK by sudo iwconfig wlan0 key 1234567890
<Ertain> There's a part about evdev interferring.  I shall look at that.
* Ertain looks at that.
<jack_deltrino> ?
<Bearcat> genii: WHOOO!
<jack_deltrino> can someone please help me?
<Ertain> Nope, that's not the problem.  I think the problem lies in udev.
<jack_deltrino> Ertain: are you referring to my problem?
<genii> Bearcat So you got it working then?
<Ertain> Oops, sorry jack.  No I'm not.
<Bearcat> genii: yeah!  I'm sure i would have tried that eventully <.<  >.> Thank you!
<genii> Bearcat np, tho it took a while to find the right approach :)
<crystufer2000> Yo all, is it a bad idea to attempt to re-build my kernel from source?
<codyt> bitches
<Jucato> P/p
<Jucato> O.o
<me2win> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<me2win> !networksecurity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networksecurity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jack_deltrino> i love how people randomly spam this channel with bot messages
<jack_deltrino> i read the documentation *before* coming in here
<jack_deltrino> so please don't spam me or the channel with that
<jack_deltrino> also, i know wep is insecure, but i have to put up with it because i do not own the router
<jack_deltrino> i'd run wpa2, but that's besides the point
<Bearcat> jack_deltrino: well i'm insecure but people put up with me
<jack_deltrino> Bearcat: huh...?
<crystufer2000> Is it a bad idea to attempt to rebuild my kernel from source?
<me2win> people dont randomly spam anything, we come looking for assistance and the bot is a good resource
<jack_deltrino> crystufer2000: not at all. if you want to, go right ahead, it's not hard
<jack_deltrino> me2win: it's a good resource after you assess the situation
<crystufer2000> jack_deltrino: Is it a bad idea to use another distros kernel sources?
<jack_deltrino> the situation is that i've read the documentation
<me2win> i know what my situation is, so i look to ubotu to find information
<jack_deltrino> crystufer2000: which one did you have in mind?
<me2win> if you dont like it, kick me, and if you cant kick me, please leave me be
<me2win> pretend like i dont exist
<jack_deltrino> me2win: that's a very immature attitude, but my response would be that if you don't know the answer, just don't answer
<me2win> anybody else would have asked "anything specific you are looking for?" and pointed me in the right direction, not otherwise
* genii sips a coffee and contempletes his bellybutton lint
<jack_deltrino> me2win: no one asked you anything
<genii> *contemplates* , even
<crystufer2000> jack_deltrino: Gentoo kernel
<jack_deltrino> crystufer2000: hehe, i have personally built a few for ubuntu that way
<jack_deltrino> crystufer2000: it's not hard at all. and i like gentoo's patches so it all works out :)
<me2win> one immature attitude deserves another
<jack_deltrino> crystufer2000: if you want, create a checkinstall package (.deb) out of the kernel and install it through dpkg -i package
<jack_deltrino> me2win: are you just trolling to troll?
<me2win> i came here to look for something, not hear about how you dont like it how people come in here searching for help
<crystufer2000> jack_deltrino: Oh? How would I do that?
<jack_deltrino> crystufer2000: apt-get install checkinstall
<me2win> if anybody is trolling its you for saying things about me when i was looking for something on ubotu
<jack_deltrino> sure, conveniently after i mentioned wep and dhcp problems, but whatever, you can troll all you want
<jack_deltrino> crystufer2000: run make in the directory, and then checkinstall in that directory thereafter
<me2win> its just a coincidence, dont get all bunched up
<jack_deltrino> crystufer2000: should have been more specific, sorry: run checkinstall in the directory that you make'd your sources
<jarn_> Is there a way to set dvd::rip to not split it up into 1gb files? Right now it splits the vobs into 1gb files, which means that sometimes it will end in the middle of a word.
<jack_deltrino> i wasn't you reacted to my observation
<me2win> im looking for tools on how to test my network security, it had nothing to do with your conversation
<crystufer2000> jack_deltrino: So it will make a debian package out of the kernel I make?
<jack_deltrino> me2win: then private chat the bot
<genii> !nmap > me2win
<jack_deltrino> crystufer2000: yep. gotta love checkinstall :)
<crystufer2000> jack_deltrino: I use the bot for the same purpose. I'm sure he didn't mean to troll.
<jack_deltrino> crystufer2000: back in the old days, we had to create those by making those debian directories :S
<jack_deltrino> crystufer2000: his response made him out to be one to me
<Bearcat> jack_deltrino: sorry. You said " i know wep is insecure, but i have to put up with it" and i just  though tiw was funny
<crystufer2000> me2win: Really though. private messages. Great for chatting with the bot.
<me2win> i did 2 queries then i took it to private, quit assuming stuff and be more like genii, just suggest instead of complaining
<me2win>  i thought 1 of the 2 would hit, neither did, i private msgd it
<jack_deltrino> me2win: suggest *what* you didn't ask me a damn question
<crystufer2000> me2win: kool kool.
<me2win> your right, so why call me a spammer then
<crystufer2000> guys, if you're gonna keep arguing, can you take it to off topic?
<jack_deltrino> because you aren't private messaging the bot when you can
<me2win> you didn't "asses
<jack_deltrino> sure
<crystufer2000> thanks.
<Jucato> ok stop it you two. now
<jack_deltrino> i'm clearly not getting help in here so i won't keep wasting my time
<jack_deltrino> ...
<crystufer2000> jack_deltrino: sorry i couldn't help you back, man. Thanks again.
<jack_deltrino> i rarely do get help in here, so it's cool crystufer2000
<me2win> genii: thanks for the suggestion
<Jucato> jack_deltrino: I would help if I knew. but I don't... so I keep quiet
<jack_deltrino> it's just this just happened to be specific to kubuntu, so i happened to surf this channel
<crystufer2000> jack_deltrino: That's what you get for knowing more than me about linux.
<jack_deltrino> Jucato: thank you, i appreciate that :)
<jack_deltrino> hehe
<jack_deltrino> i hate being a developer
<chavo> I would help if you werent such a pompous ass
<ForgeAus> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<me2win> LOL
<jack_deltrino> chavo: thanks for helping the FOSS then
<crystufer2000> nice
<Jucato> ok stop it NOW
<crystufer2000> okay, off to try and make me some source kernels.
<genii> me2win You may also be interested in this site: http://www.nubuntu.org/
<ubuntu> can someone help? i got bad probs with an nvidia card, bad as in not letting me into my dektop
<Jphenow> can someone help? i got bad probs with an nvidia card, bad as in not letting me into my dektop
<jack_deltrino> crystufer2000: oh, and make sure you rm *.deb before you checkinstall multiple times ;)
<crystufer2000> rm?
<jack_deltrino> yeah, it's annoying when you dpkg -i an old build
<me2win> genii: yeah thats what i had used before, and i was trying to think of a tool that it had on it, but couldnt remember the name so i was hoping i would find some sort of security page from ubotu but i think nmap will work fine for my purposes
<jack_deltrino> checkinstall keeps creating newer .debs
<crystufer2000> I'm not sure at all what that means.
<crystufer2000> Oh. you mean delete the old one before I create a new one?
<jack_deltrino> crystufer2000: yeah
<adydas> Jphenow: have you installed nvidia-glx?
<crystufer2000> kk
<crystufer2000> Okay. I'm logging.
<crystufer2000> Night all.
<jack_deltrino> crystufer2000: unless you want multiple configurations
<jack_deltrino> later
<adydas> Jphenow: If so have you edited your x11.conf chaning it from nv to nvidia?
<Jphenow> i have it on vesa at the moment because all i want is in my desktop
<Jphenow> then i'll worry about drivers
<adydas> ok try chaning it to nvidia
<adydas> if it fails put it back to vesa
<Jphenow> i have before
<adydas> ok good
<adydas> paste the logfile here
<adydas> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Jphenow> this'll take a moment
<adydas> somone can have a gander and point your in the right direction
<jack_deltrino> ubuntu-nl.org? that's not very internationally correct ;)
<Jphenow> it's way long it'll flood this place
<Jphenow> !past
<Jphenow> oops
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adydas> use pastebin
<Jphenow> im new to IRC
<Jphenow> how you do pastebin??
<adydas> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<adydas> go to that website
<adydas> use it
<adydas> put the website link it gives you in here.
<jarn_> What's the difference between ripping a DVD to a vob file and ripping it to an ISO?
<Jphenow> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8340/
<Jphenow> i'll go get my xconf too
<milardovich> i there a html visual editor for linux?
<milardovich> like dreamweaver
<MarkCh> yes
<MarkCh> nvu
<milardovich> but not screem or quanta
<milardovich> ok
<Bearcat> try kwebdev
<MarkCh> now go apt-get it
<genii> yes nvu is good
<skwillz> i have an odd question
<milardovich> ok 'cos im making mi own cms
<MarkCh> amaya is good too and doubles as a browser
<MarkCh> its also made by w3c
<skwillz> how do i check free disk space in KDE?
<milardovich> and the styles must be maked with a VISUAL HTML EDITOR
<MarkCh> skwillz: df
<milardovich> look milardovich.com.ar, thats my code (im not a spamer xD)
<Bearcat> kdewebdev
<Bearcat> that's what i was thinking of
<milardovich> sry for my bad english :P
<adydas> Jphenow: you need to check you have x installed by the looks of it..
<skwillz> thanks mark, but is there an easier view?
<skwillz> i'd like to see MB/GB values
<milardovich> nvu RULZ!!!
<milardovich> thanks!!!
<milardovich> i've downloaded the .DEB package
<Jphenow> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8341/
<Jphenow> there's my xconf.org
<Jphenow> wow
<Jphenow> long day apparently
<Jphenow> xorg.conf**
<Jphenow> been on the forums for 12 hours tryin to get this thing goin
<Jucato> !info nvu | milardovich
<ubotu> milardovich: nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0final-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 8373 kB, installed size 26448 kB
<MarkCh> skwillz: df -h ?
<Jphenow> so you're sayin check if x is even installed? so check out aptitude or you know the command?
<MarkCh> human readable values...
<MarkCh> !amaya
<ubotu> amaya: Web Browser, HTML Editor and Testbed for Draft W3C standards. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.51-2.1 (edgy), package size 5331 kB, installed size 18364 kB
<milardovich> ubotu ?
<skwillz> thanks!
<adydas> Jphenow: try sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-source nvidia-glx nvidia-settings
<adydas> make sure its all installed and gravey
<milardovich> obuto but nvu rulez
<Jphenow> okay i'll try that and be back in 5-10 to let ya know
<adydas> that got me going
<adydas> with a Nvidia 7900GT
<Jphenow> oh wait a minute
<Jphenow> i know what trouble i had with nvidia-glx
<adydas> a what and why
<Jphenow> i tried that several times and it kept sayin something about dpkg process and would not install
<adydas> try now
<adydas> pastebin
<adydas> could be your sources for apt....
<adydas> but thats just a guess without seeing whats up
<adydas> unless its that lock thing....
<adydas> try it anyway..
<Jphenow> i'm not sure of exact words but if that happens i'll write it downand let ya know
<adydas> sweet as
<Jphenow> only reason this whole process is hard is because i'm on a live cd right now being that i can't enter my real desktop, it's insanity
<adydas> ay
<adydas> hrmm..
<adydas> try and reboot into the OS when u get into console edit the x11.conf to run vesa and then do it..
<tuco> Good morning guys. I would like to know how I can have my wireless connection enabled automatically in Kubuntu without going through the Wireless Manager each time?
<Jphenow> well i have the hda1 mounted right now so i could type-edit it now
<Jphenow> that's how i got the log and xorg.conf
<adydas> tuco: put it into your autostart?
<tuco> how come?
<adydas> cd /home/adydas/.kde/Autostart/
<adydas> adydas@adydas:~/.kde/Autostart$ ls -l
<adydas> fuck
<adydas> opps my bad
<adydas> !swear
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swear - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adydas> * bad adydas.. *
<Jucato> !language | adydas
<Jucato> :D
<ubotu> adydas: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<adydas> Jucato: HAHAH cheers man..
<genii> !pastebin | adydas
<ubotu> adydas: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<adydas> genii: i wasnt trying to paste that at all
<adydas> it was a 1 liner
<adydas> hence my words :p
<adydas> tuco: go to home/username./kde/Autostart
<genii> adydas Ah, OK... it looked like the contents of Autostart folder were going to follow
<adydas> and ln -s the program you want to run on boot
<adydas> genii: no i was trying to cut the eg of where Autostart was ie "/home/adydas/.kde/Autostart/"
<Bearcat> well, thanks for the help folks. I'll bring in my other two problems on Monday :)\
<Jucato> !austostart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about austostart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<Jucato> looks like I can't spell....
<MarkCh> lol
* deleter i'll be back: .
<tuco> do you type home/username./kde/Autostart as a command Adydas?
<adydas> nope
<adydas> cd /home/Adydas(useyourname)/.kde/Autostart
<adydas> then ln -s file to link it into there so it starts
<Jucato> cd ~/.kde/Autostart would be better :)
<adydas> you assume hes in his home dir :p
<adydas> im off, NOFX concerttime..
<Jucato> huh?
<Jucato> adydas: ~ will take you to the home dir
<Jucato> so wherever you are, cd ~ will always take you $HOME :D
<chavo> so will cd
<MarkCh> right.
<MarkCh> but cd /.something ,  brings you root
* Jucato goes now too
<tuco> I have installed kcontrol autostart...how can I use it now?
<ForgeAus> cd <dir> is the same as cd ./<dir> :)
<ForgeAus> unless you use a / or ~ as first char of <dir>
<chavo> tuco, you have to run kcontrol from the m commandline or run box
<tuco> what is the line Chavo?
<tuco> the one I need to type?
<chavo> tuco, kcontrol
<chavo> then go to the KDE Components section
<fdoving> you can also use 'kmenu -> run command' and 'kcmshell autostart'
<milardovich> how can i restart my apache?
<fdoving> milardovich: from konsole, 'sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart'
<milardovich> thxs, its work!
<milardovich> i'm using linux only 1 week
<milardovich> :)
<LastMall> rikkus is causing problems in other channels. Is he a common problem here ?
<Chameleon22> hi all, I just noticed a file in lost+found dir. (dr-sr---wx  2 779382894 1818452310  24K 1970-01-30 06:00 #22594723). User nor the group with those numbers exists. When I try to delete the file (as root) I get: rm: cannot remove directory `#22594723/': Operation not permitted. Directory it self is empty. Any ideas on how I can delete this bugger?
<boob> bitch
<boob> bitches
<fiyawerx> hey guys, when i installed, i separated an ext3 partition to make shared between win/kubuntu.. but when it mounts its not r/w, how can i change that?
<jarn> How do I set to dvd::rip to rip it all to one file instead of splitting it into five files of 1GB each?
<boob> never had pussy
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*n=assboob@davenport8p210.dial.brightok.net]  by fdoving
* boob was kicked off #kubuntu by fdoving (Behave please.)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<tuco> I am in there now Chavo. Question is what do I type?
<genii> fdoving Thank you
<dawn> is vmware player an integrel pat of kubuntu-desktop?
<NightBird> dawn, no...
<dawn> thats odd
<NightBird> why?
<fdoving> it's available but not installed by default.
<dawn> I was removing vmware player in adept and I caught it saying removing kubuntu-deskto
<dawn> I stopped it at 2%
<dawn> but it wrecked x now
<NightBird> gah
<dawn> lol
<fdoving> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<tuco> Guys I am in autostart applications now. How can I make my wireless connection start automatically each time I log into Kubuntu?
<fdoving> Chameleon22: http://www.openaddict.com/documents/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/lostfound.html - make sure you know what file you're trying to delete it could be some special file..  'file <file>' will probably help you determine the filetype.
<dawn> lol...x loaded gnome
<dawn> geeeez
<fdoving> tuco: then the question is, what commands do you run to connect your wireless, manually?
<tuco> Yes Doving. Sorry It is staurday early morning, and my head is still in my bum!
<tuco> saturday
<jean-b> bonjour
<jean-b> my kernel was updated
<jean-b> and now i have 2 kernels in my grub
<jean-b> i just need one
<Kite_DH> jean-b: #kubuntu-fr
<Chameleon22> fdoving, nm solved - chattr -i ... did the trick
<Kite_DH> :DD
<Kite_DH> lol
<jean-b> how to remove the older?
<dawn> fdoving: thank you
<tuco> you need to edit the grub menu file Jean-B
<jean-b> but in that case the kernel whould still be on my hdd
<dawn> for whatever reason when I tried to remove vmware player it wants to take kdm with it
<dawn> strange
<dawn> the good thing now is that I am at a better resolution then before
<dawn> :)
<tuco> Doving can you help sir?
<jean-b> shoud i just remove the package linux-generic-'olderdate'?
<chavo> jean-b, yes you can just remove the older kernel
* NightBird tries to figure out why his screen saver keeps on coming up...
<NightBird> it's not set to display after any period of time...
<jean-b> thx chavo
<dawn> NightBird: its saying its time for bed :P
<jean-b> shoud i remove linux-headers, linux-image and linux-restricted-modules ?
<jean-b> to remove the old one?
<NightBird> dawn, quite possibly...
<jean-b> guys there is also something strange about my pc
<jean-b> when i turn it on and boot with linux => no sound
<jean-b> when i turn it on, first boot with windows, and then reboot to linux => sound
<jean-b> any idea?
<tuco> you maybe make sure to enable the right card.
<jean-b> ???
<tuco> to view the card listed sudo asoundconf list
<jean-b> i think that booting in windows 'wake up' my card
<jean-b> I82801CAICH3
<tuco> well I have a laptop Jean-B..onboard sound and audigy 2zs notebook and I wanted to have the audigy running by default
<jean-b> i've a laptop too
<Jphenow> adydas I tried it all, same prob with dpkg process
<jean-b> do you think it's a driver pb?
<jean-b> windows loads it at booting
<jean-b> and when rebooting to linux
<jean-b> the driver is still somewhere in the ram
<jean-b> ???
<Jphenow> is there a way i can re-install JUST X
<tuco> ok if you know the card name you need to make it the preferred one: sudo asoundconf set-default-card example
<tuco> I am new to this and I try to help with what I know so far
<jean-b> but i think i only have 1 sound card ...
<jarn> What can play ISOs of DVDs?
<tuco> Jean-B go to Kubuntu-fr I will joj you there
<tuco> join
<Jphenow> would anyone know how to uninstall and reinstall JUST the Xserver, hopefully that could allow me back into the desktop
<jean-b> i am there
<fdoving> Jphenow: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg
<Jphenow> thanks man hopefull i can get this all fixed, if not i'll be back
<jean-b> hi do you know how to install and use apollon?
<cpk1> sudo aptitude install apollon?
<jean-b> yes cpk1 but it needs special config
<jean-b> which is not very easy
<stuart__> can someone help me kill and uninstall (the undead) a rogue program?
<stuart__> anyone, someone?
<waylandbill> staurt: alt-f2, xkill
<jarn> How do I navigate a DVD's menu in Kaffeine?
<stuart__> walandbill thanks - didn't know i could use that (in ubuntu). But now I've just killed my task bar
<stuart__> ):
<waylandbill> jarn: you should be able to use the mouse cursor
<jarn> waylandbill: It wasn't doing anything for me.
<waylandbill> stuart__: yeah. xkill is not particular in what it kills. :-P
<stuart__> waylandbill: my problem is Panda security suite (demo) in Ubuntu
<stuart__> waylandbill - iinstalled it via add/remove and it didnt work
<stuart__> waylandbill so then i downloaded and sh's a .sh file
<stuart__> waylandbill now when i try and update it (eg. virus defns) it prompts for admin password
<waylandbill> stuart: if it is running, you can run "ps ax" and then kill -9 its pid in a konsole
<stuart__> waylandbill however the root password does not work!!!
<waylandbill> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<stuart__> waylandbill i tried kill #### (where #### - process ID from system monitor). Would that be equivalent to what u suggest?
<jarn> Is there a way to retrieve the audio off a VOB file?
<waylandbill> stuart__: only if you own that process. if it's a root process that wont work.
<stuart__> waylandbill ok ill try yours
<arrenlex> jarn: mplayer -ao pcm file.vob :)
<Jphenow> So recently when i tried installing some drivers i tried too many methods, is there a way to fix the core parts to kubuntu without removing programs, because i have ALOT on mine and it'll take a total of about 24hours to do a complete redo
<waylandbill> stuart__: you probably killed it okay with sys monitor. I think it'd warn you if you didn't.
<waylandbill> stuart__: is your problem that you need to uninstall?
<Jphenow> i totally screwed some stuff, and now can't login mainly in part to xserver but seemingly no way of fixing
<waylandbill> Jphenow: you messed with xorg.conf and now X doesn't start?
<stuart__> waylandbill yes and no the kill temporarily gets rid of it, but the icon remains in the taskbar and i think its still running (asks for the root password to exit but of course then doesnt recongnise it). But yes I want to nuke this thing because it's obviously not working
<Jphenow> true, and when i try to nvidia stuff dpkg returns an error, also when i do startx after trying all i can to fix it, all i get is black, i can't even see the output to attempt diagnosis
<Jphenow> so my diagnosis comes from going to ive cd and mounting the drive which is hard and only output from there is aspi and font trouble
<waylandbill> Jphenow: did the nvidia package make a backup of xorg.conf? you can look in /etc/X11
<lemon> hi to all
<lemon> :-)
<jarn> arrenlex: Thanks!
<lemon> help!
<Jphenow> there are a million backups, i've done so many reconfigures today you don't even know
<lemon> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lemon> hi to all can somene help me?
<lemon> where can i find all channels of irc?
<Jphenow> i spent 12 hours today trying to get this fx 5200 workin and i've concluded that's internal probs because i put my older nvidia in and no go AND i tried my old ATI card still no go
<Jphenow> all on vesa
<stuart__> waylandbill the little panda face - i want to eliminate it with extreme prejudice
<rob-west> how do i install opengl
<waylandbill> Jphenow: wow. mobo issues you think?
<Jphenow> mobo?
<rob-west> how do i install opengl
<waylandbill> stuart__: little panda face?
<jarn> arrenlex: Will this disable sound while it's playing? Because I don't have sound.
<rob-west> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rob-west> !atiglx
<stuart__> waylandbill the icon for panda security
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atiglx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rob-west> !ati|glx
<ubotu> glx: please see above
<rob-west> !ati | glx
<ubotu> glx: please see above
<stuart__> waylandbill it's got an uninstaller - let me try it
<Jphenow> what's mobo?
<waylandbill> motherboard
<stuart__> waylandbill: lol
<Jphenow> oh haha noooo
<waylandbill> :)
<Jphenow> im on the live cd at the moment
<stuart__> waylandbill: the uninstaller worked (without a password) - so much for high security
<waylandbill> Jphenow: then the vid card works just fine
<stuart__> waylandbill: lol
<Jphenow> i been on terminal and live cd allll day it's horrible, this is why i want to try reinstalling the basic components to kubuntu without touching the stuff i put in there
<waylandbill> stuart__: if you didn't use super user to install, you wouldn't need super user to remove
<Jphenow> yes i know it works, but i think some internals of the OS are too messed to diagnose, unless you have any idears?
<Jphenow> im always open to quick or mildly short fix
<stuart__> waylandbill: ok, thanks. Have you used Suse 10.2 (KDE version)?
<jarn> ls
<rob-west> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jarn> er
<jarn> lol
<rob-west> i need help enabling restricted packages
<waylandbill> stuart__: nope. I last used opensuse at 10.0. didn't like rpm. yast didn't have packages I wanted
<jarn> Is there a program that can play wav files from the command line?
<stuart__> waylandbill: OK. I tried Kubuntu and 10.2 on same machine (old PIV 3Ghz, 1 Gb ram) and 10.2 was very nice
<chavo> jarn, aplay
<jarn> chavo: Thanks.
<stuart__> waylandbill: particularly responsive and well integrated beagle and a few other things. How best to go about recommending such (usability) changes to Ubuntu without bagging it?
<stuart__> waylandbill: via forums or do you know of a list?
<waylandbill> stuart__: kerry integrates beagle. I bet you want the suse kde menu replacement.
<Jphenow> !reinstall
<ubotu> To renew the configuration of a package when installing, sudo apt-get remove --purge <package> && sudo apt-get install <package>. Note that you will lose ALL config files for that package. WARNING: This is dangerous, don't do this with core packages
<stuart__> waylandbill: kerry in kubuntu doesnt work like suse does. There interface is better and the search terms return results a bit more like they would be in Google
<Jphenow> how can one reinstall core parts to kubuntu without losing everything?
<stuart__> waylandbill: No I switched to traditional KDE menu- didn't like that menu they'd spent time and money on
<stuart__> waylandbill: Main thing is the level of polish and responsiveness which is way beyopnd what standard Kubuntu offers
<waylandbill> stuart__: oh. most persons I've talked to like kickoff after seeing in suse
<stuart__> waylandbill: If you mean the default "start" menu -- no I thought it was a step backwards after being used to the Windows paradigm
<waylandbill> Jphenow: I'd burn important data to a cd-r and do a clean install.
<waylandbill> Jphenow: and put /home on a seperate partition next time.
<waylandbill> stuart__: kickoff is supposed to mimick vista, so perhaps vista is a step back. ;)
<Jphenow> no i don't have important files there...it's just some of the installs were like jumping through flaming hoops
<stuart__> waylandbill: haven't REALLY tried Vista and won't be in the near future. Office 2007 depresses me. It must be GUI interface design 101 -- "don't radically change the UI" surely. Now I can't find stuff lol
<waylandbill> stuart__: I wouldn't put vista on my worst enemies machine. :)
<stuart__> waylandbill: there's still not a critical mass behind that OS in terms of drivers and stuff. Linux is the better option I'm sure. You got to wonder how they took so long and still didn't make a big improvement....
<waylandbill> Jphenow: should install pretty easy. if you have issues during install, I'd imagine those would carry on to the install
<Jphenow> no no no the things aside from the OS itself i jumped through hoops for
<waylandbill> stuart__: my brother in law installed vista... that's why I don't like in-laws. ;)
<waylandbill> Jphenow: oh.. extra programs.
<jarn> Is there any way to get audio off a vob file quicker than realtime?
<Xeracy> if anyone could answer a quick question: when installing kubuntu, im using 40gb of a harddisk. of that 40gb, how much should i set aside for a swap partition?
<stuart__> waylandbill: lol The repositories that "come" with Ubuntu (tho not enabled by default), eg. universe. How "safe" are they? If someone wanted to contribute malicious code would it be noticed?
<waylandbill> stuart__: it's possible, but there is many people who use it and we'd hear about it
<stuart__> waylandbill: so you think it's improbably that any trojans have been slipped into a package?
<waylandbill> stuart__: you can enable the universe source repo and examine the code if you are concerned. :)
<stuart__> waylandbill: woops improbable
<Xeracy> nevermind on previous question
<stuart__> waylandbill:: i'm not technical and certainly not a programmer. It just seems like way to compromise a system without to much effort...
<stuart__> waylandbill: so it bothers me a bit
<waylandbill> stuart__: that's why open source depends on people looking at those things
<stuart__> waylandbill: so do you reckon anyone does look or are they all like me and just install stuff?
<waylandbill> lol. yeah I think they do.
<stuart__> waylandbill:: so would there be pple that install universe stuff or equivalent in other distros (without code auditing) in "production" environments?
<waylandbill> stuart__: sure.
<waylandbill> stuart__: check out "masters of the universe" for more info.
<stuart__> waylandbill: k will do thanks for the chat -- I'd better go
<waylandbill> !motu
<ubotu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<stuart__> waylandbill: motu -- thanks
<waylandbill> stuart__: n/p. take care.
<ddd>   ?
<ddd>   ?
<apokryphos> ddd: utf-8 only please
<ddd> sorry
<ddd>   ?
<ddd>          
<waylandbill> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
* rob-west goes to bed
<asaup> hi
<asaup> does anyone know how can i get a tv app
<asaup> for kubuntu
<asaup> ??
<Lynoure> asaup: what kind of tv app?
<Lynoure> asaup: mythtv is one choice
<asaup> a tv app that i can see free tv live in internet
<Lynoure> asaup: I do not even know a service offering that online. Sorry.
<asaup> Lynoure: can i see tv channels live in internet with mythtv
<asaup> ok
<asaup> np
<asaup> thanx anyways
<Lynoure> asaup: If you tell me a service that offers regular tv over internet, I can try to find client software for that service
<asaup> ok
<asaup> is LinuxTV.org a service ??
<fdoving> asaup: no. it's the dvb-project.
<asaup> what is that
<asaup> ??
<asaup> does it needs to see live tv??
<fdoving> the project maintaining the dvb-part of the linux kernel.
<asaup> ok sorry and thank you
<Archon> does kubuntu livecd come with SSHD (SSH daemon)?
<fdoving> yes, i belive it does.
<fdoving> i think you have to install it though.
<fdoving> it is on the cd.
<elod> helo
<ScarFreewill> how can i mount a .mdf (i don't want to convert it just mount)
<ScarFreewill> eg. sudo mount -o loop ./image.mdf /media/cdrom
<fdoving> ScarFreewill: did you try exactly that?
<michael> hi
<ScarFreewill> fdoving: yes but linux doesn't support mdf only stuff like iso...
<fdoving> ScarFreewill: i'm not sure that's true.
<fdoving> i don't have any mdfs around to test.
<fdoving> but http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Mounting_Iso_Files says something about it.
<ScarFreewill> fdoving: well what i mean is mdf is not  "free"
<fdoving> doesn't need to be.
<fdoving> openoffice can read .doc files, openoffice is still free, even if .doc is not.
<ScarFreewill> yeah, so its not supported by default...
<asaup> hi
<zorglu_> q. i would like to get the desktop to run dolphin instead of konqueror when i click on the desktop icon for my usbdisk (the one with file:///media/usbdisk). where should i look ?
<cpk1> mount image.mdf /wheretomount -o loop=/dev/loop0 ScarFreewill he linked you that for a reason =)
<asaup> can anyone give a look at this page and say to me what do i have to download to play the stream there
<asaup> www.vitrinat.com
<ScarFreewill> cpk1: then i need cdemu
<ScarFreewill> !info cdemu feisty
<ubotu> Package cdemu does not exist in feisty
<ScarFreewill> and then i need to compile it....
<michael> got a problem with kubuntu edgy. just standard installed, git now the kernel 2.6.17-10-386, but im running with a amd turion tl-56 (dual core). what is the correct kernel ?
<fdoving> zorglu_: only for your usb stick, not all directories?
<zorglu_> fdoving: in fact all filebrowsing would be fine. but im mainly interested in the usbdisk because they are the one i browse
<asaup> can anyone give a look at this page and say to me what do i have to download to play the stream there
<asaup> can anyone give a look at this page and say to me what do i have to download to play the stream there
<asaup> www.vitrinat.com
<asaup> plz
<MarcoPau> does kubuntu have an iptables by default?
<heinkel_111> hi - my screensaver starts ok, but my system locks up after some time (maybe related to power saving settings)? Is this a known kubuntu bug? I am using Kubuntu edgy eft 6.10.
<Chousuke> MarcoPau: yes.
<fdoving> zorglu_: ok, all directories is easier i think. not sure it will behave as you expect though.. haven't tested it much. but anyway. kmenu -> run command -> 'kcmshell filetypes' -> inode -> directory - move dolphin to the top.
<heinkel_111> when the system locks up, it does not respond to remote logins
<Chousuke> MarcoPau: or iptables, not "an iptables"
<zorglu_> fdoving: thanks trying
<heinkel_111> i think X.org just escalates to 100%
<MarcoPau> Chousuke: yea well :) which one would be the file?
<Chousuke> MarcoPau: er, iptables is part of the kernel.
<Chousuke> MarcoPau: did you mean an iptables script that sets up a firewall?
<MarcoPau> Chousuke: that's what I meant
<MarcoPau> :)
<Chousuke> MarcoPau: in that case, there is none. install firestarter or something if you want it.
<Chousuke> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<zorglu_> fdoving: it worked, thanks again :)
<fdoving> heinkel_111: what about memory consumption?
<fdoving> zorglu_: great. :)
<heinkel_111> fdoving: it would be nice to know, but the system is completely locked and I cannot extract any information
<heinkel_111> fdoving: I need to use my power button to reboot
<fdoving> heinkel_111: ouch, did you search launchpad for similar reports? - you could setup a timer script that dumped some memory/cpu info to a file every second or something.. to figure out what happens.
<asaup> can anyone give a look at this page and say to me what do i have to download to play the stream there
<asaup> plz
<asaup> www.vitrinat.com
<heinkel_111> fdoving..i must do that search launchpad thing, I am not too familiar with it :S I have been googleing araound a little but...
<heinkel_111> fdoving: --> #kubuntu-no
<Naithin> 'ello all. :)
<Shepard[Russia] > hi hi hi
<Naithin> How goes ya, Shepard?
<Shepard[Russia] > Normal, i think! :) What about u?
<Naithin> Hah, about the same here.. I think.. :) Just enabled Full Duplex sound via the sound system config, and it's cycled through the percentage bar several times, now is doing it again albeit more slowly.
<Naithin> Is that normal? Is it recompiling the sound systems in the background or somesuch?
<Steven_M> is there an easy way to do sudo dpkg-reconfigure on all packages?
<fdoving> Steven_M: -a
<Steven_M> fdoving: thanks :)
<fdoving> Steven_M: if you want more questions you can use '-plow -a'
<jf> hi
<Naithin> 'ello jf.
<jf> hi first time here i am looking for some help
<H264> Hi
<nja> hi! my friend had kubuntu edgy. after we've installed vlc, whenever he clicked on any folder it would open in vlc instead of konqueror. looking up what proggies where associated with opening folders in konqueror, there were none. any1 knows about that?
<jf> someone willing to help a newbie
<Naithin> Whatcha need jf? Fairly new myself, but might be able to help. :)
<jf> since long ago i can not go into apt, i have tried the terminal but getting an arror mesage always
<Naithin> What does it say?
<jf> something about joomla
<jf> its very extrange
<fdoving> nja: kmenu -> run command  -> 'kcmshell filetypes' -> inode -> directory -> add -> type 'konqueror' in the text field. hit 'OK'.
<nja> fdoving: merci ;)
<H264> I just wanted to say I printed my first lable, for Kubuntu :)
<jf> in terminal?
<nja> joomla? the content management software?
<nja> what exactly does it say?
<jf> wait i will do it again to tell you
<jf> command not found this what i get right now
<jf> get- apt update
<Naithin> Is there any way to enable composite render methods with an ATI card using the proprietary ATI drivers? And still be able to use WINE or Cedega?
<jf> no idea how to do this
<nja> jf: well, it's actually apt-get update
<Naithin> apt-get, nae get-apt
<Naithin> Yeah
<Naithin> sudo apt-get update
<jf> i do that as root but it does not work
<jf> what else can i do?
<Naithin> What does it say when you do it that way?
<nja> paste the exact message
<jf> command not found
<Naithin> copy and paste this:
<Naithin> sudo apt-get update
<Naithin> into a terminal window
<Naithin> and tell me the output
<nja> you probably deleted the apt tools if it says command not found
<jf> this is what i get now
<jf> joomla is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.lis
<jf> why joomla
<jf> ?
<Naithin> Ahhh
<Naithin> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<fdoving> kate :)
<fdoving> gedit is gnomish :)
<Naithin> Meh! Hehe. I had ubuntu first and then migrated, still gettin used to it.
<jf>  command not found
<jf> again
<Naithin> Also.. Does anyone know if 'restarting sound system' is supposed to take an exceedingly long time when enabling full duplex?
<Naithin> Sorry jf, that was my bad.
<Naithin> If you installed with Kubuntu directly you likely don't have gedit
<Naithin> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<jf> connect to X server
<jf> en now my pass
<chavo> you should use kdesu for graphical apps
<nja> OK, jf, type kdesu "kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<jf> kate /etc/apt/sources.list: not found
<jf> not found
<stuart_> waylandbill: r u still here?
<nja> hmm...
<nja> sources.list missing?
<jf> i am in root shell
<nja> ok yeah, no need for sudo then... :)
<Shepard[Russia] > /,e will back soon
<nja> type: ls /etc/apt/sources.list
<nja> does it say file not found?
<jf> root@jf-laptop:~#
<jf> must i type my pass
<jf> ?
<nja> this is a command to list the file sources.list, password not required
<jf> i got this also  /etc/apt/sources.list
<nja> if u got it, i don't know why kate wouldn't open it...
<jf> i have a question
<Naithin> Try to open kate on it's own, and then browse to it manually
<heinkel_111> strange
<jf> where do i find kate?
<heinkel_111> I just passed a sudo mount command and it did not ask for password??
<heinkel_111> it jsut mounted the damn thing :S
<jf> i found it
<nja> heinkel_111: it keeps the password for a certain amount of time
<nja> jf: if kate is installed, it should be runnable by just typing kate into the console
<heinkel_111> yeah i know that, but is should not keep it this long...
<heinkel_111> yeah i know that, but it should not keep it this long...
<jf> The file file:///home/jf/repositoiries.odt is a binary, saving it will result in a corrupt file.
<jf> i got this when trying to open the repositories
<nja> heinkel_111: then edit /etc/sudoers just a sec, ill find u a guide
<Naithin> jf: You need sources.list not that one
<jf> it seems to me that some files are corrupt
<nja> jf: u tried to open a document kate cannot open. that's normal. odt is an OpenOffice document. Please open /etc/apt/sources.list in kate! Kate has to be opened with root privileges!
<jf> wher do i find sources list?
<nja> here: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Naithin> ./etc/apt
<nja> heinkel_111: http://www.wlug.org.nz/SudoHowto G'luck!
<heinkel_111> nja - thank you
<jf> en now
<jf> i opened
<Ace2016> Hi all
<nja> np
<Ace2016> anyone know a good how to compile xgl from git/cvs guide?
<jf> ./etc/apt but nothing happen
<nja> without the . Naithin wrote it cuz IRC figures it's a command if it starts with /
<Ace2016> maybe a space should have been left at the start so its " /etc/apt"
<Tm_T> /foo/foo
<Tm_T> What space? ;)
<jf> is there a way to open my computer to somebody else?
<nja> jf: OK, once again: 1.) Open the run dialogue and type kdesu kate 2.) Browse to /etc/apt/sources.list 3.) Listen to what Naithin has to say ;)
<Ace2016> jf: run windows with no firewall?
<Naithin> lol
<H264> I would like to know if I could keep a fat 32 partitiono on my hardrive for windows and put Kubuntu on the other partition, and maybe a couple others
<nja> H264: no problem with that one
<H264> currently the whole drive is formated in fat32 on one partition that has windows
<Naithin> H264: Yeah, you can do that. You can have a NTFS windows partition, a EXT3 linux partition, and then a shared FAT32 working together very nicely.
<jf> in root shell or in kate??
<Naithin> H264: Look for a lil app called 'parted' it's a decent non distructive partition manager. But YMMV, use at own risk, insert additional disclaimer comments here.
<H264> heh, well, if I was the Linux partition on the same drive I would corrupt the other windows partitions on the drive
<Ace2016> H264: how big is the hard disk?
<H264> 120gigs
<Naithin> You can have multiple partitions on one physical drive without issue (typically). If you have any important data, back it up.
<jf> i have pasted what you said in root terminal en kate was open again en now?
<Ace2016> H264: how can that all be fat32? are there more than one partition?
<H264> no
<nja> jf: open /etc/apt/sources.list
<Naithin> FAT32 allows big partitions with LBS or whatever that hdd extension mode is, I forget now.
<H264> I think only windows XP and Vista? limits that
<jf> i have paste what you said in root terminla en kate was open agagin en Now?
<Naithin> So it's possible.. just not terribly great..
<Naithin> Considering how large each cluster will be.
<Ace2016> jf: try kdesu kate
<Ace2016> jf: then you can to file > open and find the file and open it and edit it
<Ace2016> jf: kdesu kate in Alt+f2
<Naithin> In any case, the short answer is yes H. What you want is possible.
<nja> jf: open /etc/apt/sources.list , for Big Bang's sake!
<nja> Ace2016: ?
<Naithin> And it is possible to change partition setup without destroying data. Usually.
<Ace2016> nja: what?
<H264> so after I install it, how would I boot from it?
<H264> F8?
<Naithin> If you have any important documents or files, back 'em up before trying.
<H264> not on that HD, just games
<jf> kate: WARNING: Can't open /root/share/apps/konqueror/bookmarks.xml
<nja> jf: ignore that crap in the console!
<H264> lol
<Naithin> It would likely install GRUB, which will allow you to chose OS on boot by hitting ESC while it loads.
<Ace2016> its because you haven't used konqueror in root
<nja> go to file - open and browse to /etc/apt/ . open the file sources.list
<H264> very good... one last question...
<oem> i cannot get firefox to install can enyone help me?
<nja> oem: package or source?
<adydas_> use opera....
<Naithin> oem: It should have been installed by default.. Unless only the ubuntu package does that and not ku.. hmm.. What does it say when you try in any case?
<H264> will the min file size decrease if I shrink the fat32 partition?
<oem> OEM
<oem> it is using conquerer
<Naithin> Yes H. The cluster size will be reduce, meaning wasted space will also reduce if you have a lot of small files (game inis, small saves, etc)
<H264> ok, nice.
<H264> thankyou :)
<jf> i did it en now
<jf> i got something about joomla
<nja> oem: sudo apt-get install firefox should do it!
<oem> when i go to the firefox website Conquerer wants to savfe it as an archive
<nja> <jf> i got something about joomla <--- the exact text please!
<H264> I need to install kubuntu and use it myself if I plan of giving CDs away
<Naithin> :o)
<Ace2016> Anyone know from where i can download the latest xorg in one large file instead of the little ones
<nja> oem: the latest firefox is already in the repositories, no need to download them from the firefox site
<H264> Oregon (USA) does not really have a loco team yet...
<jf> joomla
<jf> deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<jf> deb-src http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<oem> can you tell me where to find it? i am very new to KDE
<Naithin> Just remove (or comment (with # I believe) the joomla line, jf
<nja> oem: sudo apt-get install firefox should do it!
<jf> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<jf> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<Naithin> Enter nja's line from the console, oem.
<nja> oem: yeah sorry, should have added that.
* H264 goes to install Kubuntu 6.10
<Naithin> GL H! :)
<nja> oem: also, consider installing synaptic ( sudo apt-get install synaptic in the console ) it's a great prog that lets you browse all the software on the repositories
<Naithin> Anyone here have much experience (or any successful experience) in getting compix/beryl to work with ATI proprietary drivers?
<jf> ## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
<jf> ## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
<jf> ## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
<jf> ## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
<jf> ## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
<jf> # deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<jf> # deb-src http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Jucato> !pastebin | jf
<ubotu> jf: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Naithin> Synaptic is probably the most <3 application in all time.
<Ace2016> less than 3?
<nja> Naithin: It's not! sure, it's a bit slow, but better and less crashing than this Add/remove programs crap
<nja> Ace2016: 3 is IRC for bottocks
<Naithin> Hrm, new emote to you guys I see! Flip the <3 around so the < becomes a v and you have a heart! :)
<Naithin> Synaptic is great, is essentially what I meant.
<nja> Naithin: LOL! As far as I remember you always rotate your head counter clockwise, like with the smileys
<Ace2016> it looks like ice cream
<nja> so, like :) 3 becomes arse
<Naithin> lol
<Naithin> Actually now that you mention that
<oem> ok where is the consol? man i feel like an idiot
<jf> please what is right way to open my system to somebody else?
<Naithin> I had heard that in the past the <3 emote meant arse-hat in UO.
<jf> i do know how to do this is Kubuntu
<Naithin> jf: There is a remote desktop package included if that is what you meant?
<nja> jf: In what way? So that the person might browse your computer? A network?
<Ace2016> oem: press alt+ft, then type konsole and press enter
<jf> yes that way
<Ace2016> i mean ALT+F2
<jf> where is the remoet desktop package?
<Naithin> jf: Menu -> Internet -> Krfb
<nja> can some1 tell oem how to fire up the console? I'm not a KDE user
<jf> Enter the address of the computer to connect to, or browse the network and select one. VNC and RDP compatible servers will be supported.
<jf> what is the remote address
<oem> ok i got the konsol open now hat do i do
<Brutha-of-Om> kmenu > system > konsole
<oem> trying to install firefox
<nja> jf: The IP address of the computer you wanna go to
<jf> i sthat the Ip
<sbp_> hi room
<jf> oo ok
<Naithin> oem: As nja said before, sudo apt-get install firefox
<jf> thanks NJ i will try again other time thanks a lot
<nja> sbp_: Hi client! LOL
<oem> ok
<Brutha-of-Om> oem: the other way is to download the firefox tar.gz file from firefox, extract it.. and rin it from the console
<jf> thanks naithin
<oem> it is asking for A psw
<Brutha-of-Om> its a longer process though
<jf> thanks naithin
<Naithin> np
<nja> jf: np and try: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<oem> NM psw it wanted mine lol
<nja> oem: installing software needs your password
<nja> just type it in
<oem> o lol ok
<zebar> I am sorry, what is the way for installing nvidia drivers?
<Brutha-of-Om> oem: its abit like the cancel or allow thing..only more secure
<adydas_> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<oem> ok
<zebar> tnx
<Brutha-of-Om> lol... vista
<Brutha-of-Om> eww
<Ace2016> but with a single line you will never have to type in your password ever again, you can have fun sudoing all day
<oem> o ok
<oem> next question
<Brutha-of-Om> Ace2016: if i did that id be screwing up my system every 15 minutes.. i play too much
<oem> When i was using windows...Poor me.....I played world of warcraft. is there an emulator or proggy i can use so i can play the game without have to load windows on second partion?
<Brutha-of-Om> wine
<Tm_T> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<oem> ok
<Ace2016> oem: try this: in konsole type "sudo apt-get install synaptic", let it install, then in ALT+F2 type "kdesu synaptic" then type your password, synaptic will start, click on reload to get the latest list of files and then you can use search to install whatever you want
<jager> attenion DERS
<jager> ATTENTION DVERS
<Ace2016> lol
<Ace2016> try again
<nja> oem: also see http://www.winehq.com
<oem> ok
<jager> shit i forgot what i needed yer attention  for
<jager> kame
<jager> sorry
<nja> Ace2016: LOL, now i know what you mean with ALT+F2
<nja> gotta go, gbye every1!
<Ace2016> bye
<Brutha-of-Om> bye
<oem> installing nw
<ScarFreewill> sudo umount /media/cdrom --- umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy --- how can i forcefully unmount it?
<fdoving> add -l
<fdoving> sudo umount -l ...
<ScarFreewill> fdoving: ty
<Brutha-of-Om> ScarFreewill: make sure u arent in the directory ur unmounting
<oem> also how do i view my second drives folders?> I cannot find the drive :(
<fw1987> ciao a tutti
<ScarFreewill> Brutha-of-Om: it not that but thanks anyways
<ScarFreewill> ciao
<fw1987> qualcuno puo darmi una mano?
<ScarFreewill> bella
<abattoir> !it | fw1987
<ubotu> fw1987: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Brutha-of-Om> np... just trying from the basics first... the amount of times that has stuffed me up ;)
<Ace2016> oem: Alt+F2 and type system:/  then click on storage media, then click on the drive you want to look at
<oem> ok
* Jucato notes that media:/ is also a direct way to do that
<Ace2016> oem: or Alt+F2  then type in ~ to run konqueror get you to your home folder, then type in /media in the address bar to get there
<oem> ok
<oem> ok all that media shows me is my 2 CD rom drives not the slave disk
<Brutha-of-Om> is it a slave harddrive?.. on sata?
<Brutha-of-Om> sorry... \
<oem> Sata?
<Brutha-of-Om> just realised what i typed
<oem> and yes it is a slave HD
<Brutha-of-Om> i mean.. is is a slave drive on one of those grey ribbon cables
<oem> yes
<Brutha-of-Om> ok.. and it already has an existing partition
<oem> yes
<oem> NTFS
<Brutha-of-Om> in console type pmount /dev/hdb1
<oem> and FAT32
<Brutha-of-Om> in console type pmount /dev/hdb1 for the first partition
<Brutha-of-Om> and pmount /dev/hdb1 for the second partition
<Brutha-of-Om> and pmount /dev/hdb2 for the second partition
<varusso> hola
<varusso> necesito una pqa manita
<oem> cpmount /dev/hdb1
<varusso> estoy intentando instalar kubuntu
<oem> Could not run the specified command.
<varusso> ya lo instale en el portatil
<Brutha-of-Om> pount
<oem> mount/dev/hdb1
<Brutha-of-Om> pmount
<varusso> pero en el pc me es imposible
<Lynoure> !es | varusso
<ubotu> varusso: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<oem> it said the same for pmount as well
<Brutha-of-Om> pmount /dev/hdb1
<oem> that is why i took off the p
<varusso> llevo dias buscando en google y no he conseguido nada
<Brutha-of-Om> ok... sudo mkdir /media/hdb1
<Brutha-of-Om> and then.... sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1
<oem> when i do this should it not open another window or folder or somthing?
<Steven_M_> hi all
<Brutha-of-Om> what happened?
<Ace2016> hi
<Brutha-of-Om> u should be able to open konqueror and type in the address bar /media
<oem> I typed it like i read it and it the search just disappears
<Brutha-of-Om> and see the hdb directory listed
<oem> just tried and it said.....no items no files no folders
<Brutha-of-Om> in konqueror?
<Brutha-of-Om> in the address bar?
<oem> yes
<Brutha-of-Om> just /media?
<oem> not even media
<Brutha-of-Om> i havent had that one before.. hmmmm
<Brutha-of-Om> ok
<Brutha-of-Om> ur on edgy?
<oem> locate:sudo+mkdir+/media/hdb1
<oem> that is what it translated to in the addy bar after the search
<Brutha-of-Om> in console type cd /media
<Brutha-of-Om> and then ls
<oem> ok
<luca> hi everyone
<Brutha-of-Om> hi
<Brutha-of-Om> brb
<luca> is there anyone here experiencing constant msn connection problems with kopete?
<Steven_M_> I accidentily recked my edgy intallation after running dpkg-reconfigure -a. Is there any way to get intall cd to restore the default installation without reinstalling my whole system?
<vlt|l> Hello. On a multi user machine running ubuntu Dapper one user gets "[Java framework]  Error in function createUserSettingsDocument (elements.cxx).javaldx failed!" when trying to run OpenOffice. What could be setup wrong here?
<oem> > the result of the search in consol was ....
<oem> > oem@ubuntu:~$ cd /media
<oem> > oem@ubuntu:/media$
<luca> Steven_M_ if you still have internet connection, I think that simply using synaptic to install the package kubuntu-desktop could be enough
<luca> I personally unistalled and reinstalled the system without problems, when I was still new and experiencing ;)
<Brutha-of-Om> ok back
<luca> (and without the cd)
<Brutha-of-Om> ok... oem... what does ls say?
<oem> oem@ubuntu:/media$
<Steven_M_> luca: would that fix the xorg settings and everthing
<oem> when i entered .....cd /media that is what it gave me
<luca> Steven_M_ worth a shot
<luca> but DO NOT reboot your system
<Brutha-of-Om> oem: ok.. so from there type sudo mkdir hdb1
<Steven_M_> luca: any other ideas incase that doesn't work?
<Steven_M_> luca: why not reboot?
<oem> this is the result
<oem> oem@ubuntu:/media$
<Brutha-of-Om> type ls
<Brutha-of-Om> oem
<luca> Steven_M_ because if you reboot the system will not be able to reload wrecked packages
<luca> try it for now, I have not other ideas...
<luca> I fear that in case you should recompile xorg by hand, and I am not the right guy to ask in that case :)
<Steven_M_> it may already be too late
<oem> oem@ubuntu:/media$ ls...........the result.......cdrom  cdrom0  cdrom1  hdb1
<Brutha-of-Om> ok.. now type sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1
<oem> ok i guess it is mounted
<Brutha-of-Om> cd hdb1
<Brutha-of-Om> and then ls
<oem> shows 3 cdroms in color and then HD1
<oem> hdb1
<Brutha-of-Om> cd hdb1
<oem> permission denied
<Brutha-of-Om> sudo chmod 777 -Rv hdb1
<oem> ok
<windwalker> Hi stdin :)
<oem> ok so right now it is goingthrough all of my music in the drive however it is flooding very quickly in the Konsol
<Brutha-of-Om> yep
<oem> > hmod: changing permissions of `hdb1/ymjsetup_22.exe': Read-only file system
<oem> > failed to change mode of `hdb1/ymjsetup_22.exe' to 0777 (rwxrwxrwx)
<oem> > chmod: changing permissions of `hdb1/Addon': Read-only file system
<oem> > failed to change mode of `hdb1/Addon' to 0777 (rwxrwxrwx)
<oem> > oem@ubuntu:/media$
<oem> thats what was at the end
<fdoving> you can't set permissions on files on a fat32/ntfs filesystem
<Brutha-of-Om> when u make a dir and mount it as sudo it makes sudo the only one who can acceess it
<Brutha-of-Om> so what the last command did was change owner to all
<oem> ok but now can i mount the drive and use what is in it like my MP3's?
<oem> ok
<Brutha-of-Om> so now u should be able to cd hdb1
<Brutha-of-Om> and then ls
<Brutha-of-Om> and it will show u all the files
<oem> > oem@ubuntu:/media$ cd hdb1
<oem> > bash: cd: hdb1: Permission denied
<Naithin> Question: Do you require SAMBA to network a WinXP machine with a Linux machine? And what is the visibility like of the files between them? I have a feeling I've picked the worst possible format types. Heh. I can get a NTFS addition for Linux np, I know.. But can I get an Ext3 reader for WinXP?
<Naithin> This is one area I have practically zilcho experience, but would like to get setup.
<fdoving> Brutha-of-Om, oem: you can't change permissions on a fat32 filesystem, it doesn't support it.
<oem> ok what about the NTFS?
<fdoving> Naithin: yes, you can get an ext3-reader for windows. check out http://fs-driver.org
<Brutha-of-Om> fdoving: yes.. the permissions arent changing.. but when u mount something as root it has the dir owner as root
<Brutha-of-Om> and wont let anyone else access them
<Naithin> Hurrah, thanks fdoving.
<Naithin> And re Samba, is that how it's done?
<Naithin> In terms of networking the two?
<fdoving> Brutha-of-Om: changing the permission of the dir you mount to won't help, you'll have to either mount it as the user who should access the data, or add some options to mount.
<Brutha-of-Om> fdoving: works for me.. atleast.. thats how ive always done it
<Brutha-of-Om> maybe i should stop using voodoo linux lol
<oem> so my slave drive i might as well format in what format and start all my files over? or is there a proggy i need to get to view and use them?
<fdoving> oem: how did you mount the drive, in the first place?
<Brutha-of-Om> ok.. try another way.... in consloe type kdesu konqueror /media
<tulga> my NTFS partition not working. then I use 6.10, then mounted ntfs. then I can see datas in /dev/hda1 partition. howto restore ntfs partition from 6.10?
<fdoving> oem: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<fdoving> !ntfs > tulga
<oem> SWEET!!!!!!
<fdoving> tulga: see message from ubotu.
<oem> Ok now how do i create a short to this hd
<oem> shortcut to the desktop i mean
<Brutha-of-Om> is the sweet in reference to the command kdesu konqueror /media ?
<oem> Yes
<Brutha-of-Om> ok.. and u can go into hdb1
<Brutha-of-Om> ?
<oem> It work and now the entire folder is open and usable
<oem> HD i mean
<Brutha-of-Om> ok...
<oem> you are very good
<Brutha-of-Om> right click on hdb1 and click properties
<oem> ok
<Brutha-of-Om> ok.. go to permissions
<Brutha-of-Om> and make everyone have access
<Brutha-of-Om> change owner group and others to can view and modify content
<oem> could not change access
<oem> Could not change permissions for /media/hdb1
<Brutha-of-Om> rats... running out of ideas
<Brutha-of-Om> umm.. ok.. close konqueror
<Brutha-of-Om> type cd ..
<Brutha-of-Om> and then sudo umount /dev/hdb1
<Brutha-of-Om> then type sudo apt-get install pmount
<oem> > Reading package lists... Done
<oem> > Building dependency tree
<oem> > Reading state information... Done
<oem> > pmount is already the newest version.
<oem> > 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<oem> > oem@ubuntu:~$
<Jucato> oem: please use the pastebin next time
<calero> hola
<Jucato> !pastebin | oem
<ubotu> oem: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> thanks
<Brutha-of-Om> ok.. so what happens when u type pmount
<oem> What is that?
<calero> alguien me puede ayudar en espaol??
<oem> is it possible to do PM? so i do not flood i dont want to be kicked
<Jucato> oem: not necessary. just pastebin the output, and paste the URL of the pastebin
<Brutha-of-Om> oem: what happens when u type pmount in the console
<tsdgeos> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<oem> gives me a list and says a host of things....where is paste bin?
<schmidtfrk> hi
<Brutha-of-Om> ok... type pmount /dev/hdb1
<schmidtfrk> 
<oem> ok i will do so now
<oem> Error: device /dev/hdb1 is not removable
<Brutha-of-Om> oem: ok.. ill be back soon... going to look a few things up
<oem> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8363/
<oem> is that the url?
<oem> ok i need a 5 min break
<oem> brb in a few
<_Daisuke_Ido_> hmm... Small Gods :)
<Brutha-of-Om> lol yeah :)
<Brutha-of-Om> Pratchett fan (disc world)
<_Daisuke_Ido_> what's the difference between beryl and compiz?
<oem> hey i am trying. just sick of windows and everything i want to learn how to use this
<_Daisuke_Ido_> i hear them mentioned in the same breath a lot of times
<_Daisuke_Ido_> oh, definitely a pratchett fan.
<_Daisuke_Ido_> oem: you can make the switch :)  you're willing to learn something new, which is more than i can say for a lot of people
<_Daisuke_Ido_> so you're already one up on the rest.  rest assured, things only get easier
<Brutha-of-Om> _Daisuke_Ido_: u might be interested in this.. bit off the topic.. but interesting posts none the less http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=347327
<sc0tch> Anyone know if there are any KDE themes that mimic enlightenment?
<Brutha-of-Om> oem: sorry.. still looking
<compilerwriter> sc0tch pardon my ignorance, but what in blazes is enlightenment?
<_Daisuke_Ido_> my thing with beryl though, is that text was virtually unreadable - even setting the dpi for fonts.
<_Daisuke_Ido_> !enlightenment | compilerwriter
<ubotu> compilerwriter: Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<sc0tch> It actually started as a window manager, but saw it used as a theme in a livecd (running gnome).
<oem> ok im back now
<oem> will i always have to search for that drive
<ForgeAus> kde mimicing enlightenment?
<ForgeAus> thats different
<Brutha-of-Om> oem: no.. there is a way to mae it mount on boot
<oem> o ok
<compilerwriter> speaking of gui's does kde automatically update to the latest stable version when my computer does the automatic update thing, or will I have to go get the latest and greatest manually?
<_Daisuke_Ido_> err, that depends on your distro
<compilerwriter> sc0tch you could compile E couldn't you?
<ForgeAus> theres a command something like sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<_Daisuke_Ido_> fiesty includes 3.5.6, edgy can be upgraded to 3.5.6, and dapper can't (i don't think)
<ForgeAus> that will upgrade to the latest Kubuntu distro
<ForgeAus> I'm on edgy with 3.5.6
<ForgeAus> and QT4
<oem> i remeber reading that after setting up the way you wanted with sudo that you needed to reboot does that mean i should reboot now or later?
<sc0tch> compilerwriter: looks like that is where I'm headed.
<Brutha-of-Om> oem: type this sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1/ -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<ForgeAus> oem... sounds like a good idea if your able to
<compilerwriter> sc0tch want to help me do it.  I am all sort of new to this and could use the experience of compiling a program by hand.
<ForgeAus> if not try to make as few configuration alterations until you can reboot
<compilerwriter> I'll try E whilst I am at it too.
<ForgeAus> I didn't get very far with enlightenment and I wouldnt really recommend the ubuntu vers so much right now.. not with a new version coming.... (not that I know when to expect it)
<_Daisuke_Ido_> ForgeAus: i think i've got qt3 and qt4 installed :\
<compilerwriter> qt3 qt4?
<ForgeAus> Dai probably I had some qt4 bits I had to add to my edgy
<oem> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8367/
<ubuntu__> hi
<ForgeAus> yes they're not mutually exclusive
<Brutha-of-Om> ForgeAus: using E17 now.. from the repos... a few quirks.. but overall.. i like it.. more stable than explorer.exe :)
<ForgeAus> lol good point Brutha
<sc0tch> compilerwriter: replacing your window manager is not an "easy" intro to compiling a program by hand. Lots of stuff can/will break.
<_Daisuke_Ido_> compile xscreensaver
<Brutha-of-Om> ForgeAus: ive found that some kde stuff doesnt like it.... amarok would sometimes crash during a song.. but i think thats cause im using kde stuff in the non kde environment.. so i expect that instability
<ForgeAus> sounds fair
<ForgeAus> personally my Enlightenment works I just don't really know enough about it to actually USE it for any particular
<ForgeAus> purpose
<ForgeAus> and I like the KDE I'm getting used to
<oem> did you get my pastebin url?
<Brutha-of-Om> ForgeAus: fair enough... i wish it had the flashy opengl support lol... i like the shiny
<ForgeAus> I got no errors from it yet...
<Brutha-of-Om> oem: umm.. no
<compilerwriter> sc0tch I wasn't planning on replaceing it. I was thinking more of trying it out.  Booting into console and then firing it up.
<oem> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8367/
<compilerwriter> sc0tch that was more my thinking in the matter.  But if you don't think it is still adviseable then I will learn on something else.
<Brutha-of-Om> oem: ok.. is ur first partition on that drive fat32?
<oem> no NFTS
<gekk1> does anybody know the console command to lock the screen?
<Brutha-of-Om> oem: ok.. thats where i went wrong
<oem> ok
<Brutha-of-Om> oem: try sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<oem> gives me another command line
<Brutha-of-Om> ?
<oem> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8368/
<Brutha-of-Om> ok... but no error?
<compilerwriter> btw how would I go about doing just that if I felt the need?  I know there is a way but don't quite remember how
<oem> no error
<Brutha-of-Om> oem: yep, now cd hdb1
<Brutha-of-Om> and then ls
<oem> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8369/
<Brutha-of-Om> oem: type cd hdb1
<Brutha-of-Om> then type ls
<oem> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8370/
<sjkwi> i need a download accelerator for kubuntu...anyone can suggest one??
<ForgeAus> kget
<ForgeAus> well its more like a manager than an accelerator tho
<sjkwi> kget is a download manager
<sjkwi> infact
<sjkwi> i need an accelerator
<sjkwi> i try aget
<sjkwi> but i can't integrate it with the browser
<|Brutha-|> sorry oem.. connection issues
<oem> thats ok
<oem> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8370/
<|Brutha-|> ok... cd /media/hdb1
<ForgeAus> doKa????
<oem> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8371/
<|Brutha-|> type ls
<ForgeAus> sjkwi check out doKa it sounds interesting...
<sjkwi> thanks
<sjkwi> another things
<ForgeAus> I'm not sure if its stable tho
<sjkwi> i can set "adept" for download with a download accelerator??
<oem> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8372/
<_Daisuke_Ido_> um
<|Brutha-|> oem: ok.. thats your drive
<ForgeAus> adept almost does acceleration itself already well it does multi-downloads together rather than a single one from multiple sources
<|Brutha-|> is ur music in Music
<ForgeAus> its a nice suggestion for later versions tho
<|Brutha-|> if it is just type cd Music
<oem> yes
<oem> in konsole?
<|Brutha-|> yep
<oem> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8374/
<|Brutha-|> ok.. your now in ur music folder
<|Brutha-|> what did u want to do?
<oem> um ok? beable to get to it from the desktop
<|Brutha-|> ok... type konqueror /media
<ForgeAus> apparently in adept it doesn't work
<|Brutha-|> click on hdb1
<ForgeAus> download acceleration apparently doesn't speed it up because the archives are supposedly not speed limited
<|Brutha-|> actually... dont click on hdb1
<oem> wow ok
<oem> crap i did
<|Brutha-|> click and drag hdb1 to the desktop
<|Brutha-|> lol.. thats ok.. just hit the back buttom
<|Brutha-|> lol.. thats ok.. just hit the back button
<|Brutha-|> fingers... ill chop them off oneday
<oem> LMAO thats a good one
<oem> as a link right
<|Brutha-|> ok.. when u click and drag the folder to the desktop it should make a shortcut
<|Brutha-|> yeah.. a link
<oem> yep did it
<|Brutha-|> cool
<ForgeAus> sjk you still there?
<oem> yeah very cool
<|Brutha-|> ok.. so i can now think of 2 problems
<ForgeAus> axel-kapt might be something to look at too
<oem> problems?
<|Brutha-|> ok... atm u have to type that command every time u want to mount it
<ForgeAus> doesn't sound like that integrates into browsers tho but it seems to be a light kde download accelerator
<|Brutha-|> u can make it mount on boot if u like
<sjkwi> thanks
<oem> yes on boot
<sjkwi> now i try it
<ForgeAus> actually its a kde frontend called kaptain for axel
<|Brutha-|> ok... but before i mention that i should explain the other problem
<oem> ok
<ForgeAus> written in python
<ForgeAus> (axel is the console version)
<|Brutha-|> microsoft.. because theyre protective of theyre stuff... wont let people know the workings of ntfs
<ForgeAus> actually that should be illegal
<|Brutha-|> which means... without some mesing around that i havent done.. u cant write to ntfs
<|Brutha-|> only read from it
<provolik> Problem with bluefish: I want it highlight curly bracket when I put the cursor on them
<ForgeAus> that they're protective of their stuff.. and not let others know... what should also be illegal is others copying what they decide they don't want others to copy...
<oem> so i can still download the music to my MP3 player just not write to the drive
<ForgeAus> (at least not without permission)
<ForgeAus> besides if NTFS is so buggy/unstable as linux users seem to suggest why would it they want to protect it anyway?
<oem> actualy i paid for the 30 gigs of music i have
<|Brutha-|> ForgeAus: i agree.... i wish for a perfect world
<oem> that is why i am working so hard to retrieve it lol
<|Brutha-|> oem: u can download to ur mp3 player.. but if u wish to dump on the ntfs partition u cant
<oem> ok np prob i just bought a new hd i will just make it in the KDE format so i can write to it
<|Brutha-|> for the ntfs partition i recommend getting the data off and re-partitioning it into fat32 (if u need windows to read it still.. or ext3 or jfs)
<oem> ok
<|Brutha-|> ext3 or jfs if ur only using it in linux
<oem> ok
<oem> ok now one last thing i need
<|Brutha-|> yeah?
<oem> i wish to play WoW
<|Brutha-|> wait... waht about mounting the partition on boot?
<oem> they support mac      :( but not KDE
<oem> oh yeah brain is ahead of things lol
<oem> i need to slow down haha
<oem> excited
<arriesp> hi
<compilerwriter> Who can walk me through getting a torrent server up and running?
<xoss> is Kommander installed by default in edgy??
<Hobbsee> xoss: no
<xoss> oh.. ok..
<compilerwriter> What is kommander?
<Jucato> !kommander | compilerwriter
<ubotu> compilerwriter: kommander: visual dialog builder and executor tool. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1474 kB, installed size 3772 kB
* compilerwriter bows to the greatness that is Jucato
<Jucato> O.o
<|Brutha-|> lol... ok... now cp /etc/fstab /home/your-user-name/
<oem> sorry
<oem> where do i put that?
<|Brutha-|> in console
<oem> ok
<|Brutha-|> its making a backup of the file were about to edit
<ForgeAus> back... I got booted
<xoss> Jucato: AcetoneISO is available in repos?
<Jucato> xoss: not sure. you can search in adept
<compilerwriter> Jucato I want to run a torrent server can you help me get started?
<xoss> found it in kde-apps.org
<Jucato> compilerwriter: sorry, dunno about those
<oem> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8375/
<provolik> someone can help me on bluefish?
<xoss> im not using kubuntu ryt now.. :)
<|Brutha-|> oem: where ive put your-user-name... change that to your actual user name on the system
<oem> oh lol Dugh
<|Brutha-|> oem: lol.. u get that.. ive done things like that before :)
<compilerwriter> No worries Jucato; come to think of it, it would really be academic as I only want to connect maybe three computers to it for private transfers.  Would sort of be overkill wouldn't it.
<Jucato> xoss: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Jucato> xoss: seems like it's not in the repos
<oem> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8376/
<xoss> thanks a lot Jucato! really a big help...
<oem> lol
<Brutha-of-Om> oem: ok cool... thats copied now... in the console type kdesu kwrite /etc/fstab
<oem> ok
<oem> wow it opened a window
<Brutha-of-Om> and in the window there should be the stuff in the file
<compilerwriter> I have tried gnome; It was ok.  I have tried KDE;  I like it much better.  I have now heard of E.  What other decent gui systems are out there and how do I best simply try them out without breaking my box?
<Brutha-of-Om> should have a range of devices like cdrom hda1
<Brutha-of-Om> and otehrs
<octo_> hey guys, i cant seem to get help in ubuntu+1, hoping you can help me
<oem> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8378/
<octo_> i cant get nvidia-glx to work in fiesty herd 4 or 5
<octo_> simply wont load the module
<compilerwriter> The people here will certainly try octo_
<octo_> i workd great in edgy
<Brutha-of-Om> oem: ok at the bottom of that file paste the following... /dev/hdb1    /media/hdb1 ntfs  nls=utf8,umask=0222 0    0
<octo_> i have a geforece 6600
<Brutha-of-Om> and paste the result
<octo_> it seems no one esle has this prob but me lol
<octo_> it doesnt work in the 32 or the 64 bit ver of feisty
<oem> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8381/
<octo_> i get Fatal: Error running install command for nvidia
<octo_> Failed to load NVIDIA kernel module
<xoss> octo_: i think someone had the same problem a while ago.. just dont know if he was able to get it fixed..
<Brutha-of-Om> oem: ok click on save and then close the window
<oem> ok done
<Brutha-of-Om> oem: ok cool.. so on a reboot it should automatically mount that partition into the directory u created.. and the shortcut on the desktop will work
<octo_> does anyone have any ideas lol
<oem> sweet
<oem> may i ask are going to be here in about an hour or so? i have to go and pay my cable billlol
<Brutha-of-Om> u should be able to test it by typing in the console.... sudo mount -a
<Brutha-of-Om> lol... dont know.. its 1 am here lol
<oem> [mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<oem> o ok it is 9 am here lol
<ForgeAus> yeah it needs one
<ForgeAus> (not sure why but it doesn't like being without it
<parsek> nice its just 16 pm here
<Brutha-of-Om> ok... in the console type kdesu kwrite /etc/fstab
<oem> ok Brutha i so appreciate your assistance
<Brutha-of-Om> go down to the last line.. hit end on the keyboard and press enter.. then save and close
<Brutha-of-Om> np :)
<oem> ok
<bonaldo2000> I have a weird problem. My net is working flawlessly, but if I try to browse it with Konqueror it gets disconnected and I have to restart networking to make it work again. Firefox works fine and so does all other applications it seems. But konqueror kills my net! Any ideas whats wrong?
<Brutha-of-Om> oem: after closing type sudo mount -a
<ForgeAus> note: you need to use sudo to edit the fstab and be very careful with it
<oem> ok
<Brutha-of-Om> brb
<quamix> holas
<arriesp> quamix:  ola
<quamix> mmm ahora vuelvo :D
<arriesp> xao
<arriesp> xD
<oem> be back in a little while i am sure ....lol
<Brutha-of-Om> oem: ok.. so what did sudo mount -a come up with
<Brutha-of-Om> just got back lol ;p
<oem> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8386/
<flo_>  isit posible to connect 2 ubuntu pc in a network only with a usb cable?
<mcscruff> lo all, everytime i have used kubuntu (not since dapper) it had issues with apps not opening the 1st time, has this all been fixed?
<oem> need to get going brb in a little bit lol
<Brutha-of-Om> oem: type in the console kdesu kwrite /etc/fstab and paste the contents
<oem> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8389/
<oem> ok i will brb trust me lol i will
<xoss> can i edit GRUB so that the first choice to boot will be XP instead of edgy?
<oem> be back in a little bit
<Brutha-of-Om> oem: type in the console kdesu kwrite /etc/fstab
<Brutha-of-Om> and then paste the contents
<Brutha-of-Om> ok
<oem> ok sec
<bonaldo2000> xoss: yes edit the file /boot/grub/menu.list and change the value of the default to point to the windows XP entry in grub. In the bottom of the file you can see the entries in the list. Ubuntu uis entry 0 so just count from there...
<BluesKaj> Howdy All ;)
<oem> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8391/
<Brutha-of-Om> oem: ok, see how it has line 42 as the last one?
<oem> yeah?
<oem> actualy no
<Brutha-of-Om> ok.. in the window of the open file... at the very end of the last line... click and press enter
<oem> ok did that
<Brutha-of-Om> ok.. save and close the window
<oem> ok
<oem> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8392/
<morenin> ola
<PhinnFort> does kubuntu have it's own grub splash screen?
<PhinnFort> !sp
<ubotu> sp: James Clark's SGML parsing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.2.1-47 (edgy), package size 158 kB, installed size 564 kB
<PhinnFort> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Brutha-of-Om> ok...
<PhinnFort> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Brutha-of-Om> in the console type sudo mount -a
<oem> ok
<yurimxpxman> hey, I'm running Ubuntu 6.10, and before I installed KDE, KDE apps worked fine with the system tray, but after I installed the rest of the core KDE files, KDE apps open their system tray icon in a new window. Any ideas? 0_o
<PhinnFort> yurimxpxman: what window manager are you using?
<yurimxpxman> PhinnFort: Beryl
<PhinnFort> yurimxpxman: i believe that's a problem with Beryl
<PhinnFort> try restarting beryl
<yurimxpxman> PhinnFort: I'll try it, but I don't think that's it because it worked perfectly until I installed the rest of the KDE files
<oem> crap i need to jet Please tell Brutha i will be back
<yurimxpxman> *I'm talking about using KDE apps in /GNOME/, btw
<PhinnFort> yurimxpxman: i have the same problem with beryl, sometimes it makes tray apps open in windows
<PhinnFort> oh, in gnome...
<Brutha-of-Om> cya oem
<PhinnFort> ask in #ubuntu, then
<PhinnFort> ;)
<yurimxpxman> I did, and they couldn't help. I was hoping you guys could help since it's a KDE-related issue
<oem> hey thanks for the help i will be back im sure lol
<Brutha-of-Om> np
<PhinnFort> well, it's a GNOME issue, since it's the GNOME tray that's not working:P
<yurimxpxman> lol
<PhinnFort> but try restarting beryl
<yurimxpxman> *sigh* Didn't help. The message I'm getting is "Cannot talk to klauncher".
<PhinnFort> yurimxpxman: I really don't know enough about how Gnome handles Qt/KDELIBS based apps
<yurimxpxman> alright. Thanks anyways :)
<PhinnFort> but you could try running the klauncher daemon
<yurimxpxman> k
<PhinnFort> maybe it helps
<lymmz> re
<yurimxpxman> what's the command for it?
<yurimxpxman> n/m
<PhinnFort> klauncher
<PhinnFort> ;)
<jack__> hi guys with guarddog i cannot connect to several sites including hotmail.co.uk and msn messenger it says sth like it cannot connect to port 403 or so, so i allowd these poers, still doesnt work, i got wireshark to anaylse that, but dont really know how to start..
<jack__> these ports i mean
<yurimxpxman> same song, second verse, though I'm not sure klauncher actually is running. It says: "This program is not supposed to be started manually. It is started by kdeinit
<jack__> i set up a dmz in the guarddog, just like in the handbook, allowing mail and chat protocols
<PhinnFort> try launching kdeinit, though it may try to launch kdesktop, kwin, etc. too
<jack__> Jucato:  are you there=
<PhinnFort> but try
<yurimxpxman> PhinnFort: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8394/
<daypitoum> hello
<PhinnFort> yurimxpxman: seems like it launched succesfully
<yurimxpxman> 'ello
<daypitoum> yeh
<PhinnFort> only a lot of stuff missing, since you're on Gnome
<yurimxpxman> ahh
<daypitoum> ive got a matter
<daypitoum> i cant install my audio drivers
<daypitoum> i ve got a realtek ac97
<PhinnFort> daypitoum: what's wrong?
<daypitoum> i cant istall drivers
<yurimxpxman> hey, the system tray works now! Thanks :D
<daypitoum> audio drivers
<yurimxpxman> daypitoum: What card is it?
<PhinnFort> yurimxpxman: np;)
<daypitoum> realtek ac97
<yurimxpxman> daypitoum: That should already be supported. Have you tried adjusting the sound settings, the PCM in particular?
<daypitoum> no
<daypitoum> pcm = ?
<PhinnFort> pcm is a channel you can adjust in volume control
<yurimxpxman> daypitoum: pcm =  pulse-code modulation
<PhinnFort> ;)
<daypitoum> oh ok
<daypitoum> well i must leave nox i will be back soon
<PhinnFort> daypitoum: do you have a tiny speaker in the system tray (down-right)?
<daypitoum> no y dont
<daypitoum> oh yes sorry
<PhinnFort> then go to K-menu -> Multimedia  -> KMix
<daypitoum> ^
<daypitoum> ^^
<PhinnFort> ah, double click
<jack__> hi guys with guarddog i cannot connect to several sites including hotmail.co.uk and msn messenger it says sth like it cannot connect to port 403 or so, so i allowed these ports, still doesnt work, i got wireshark to analyse that, but dont really know how to start..
<PhinnFort> or rather right-click -> show mixer window
<daypitoum> but the matter comes froms my drivers
<KaoticEvil> anyone know if its its possible to use ndiswrapper on 64-bit kubuntu?
<daypitoum> i cant install them
<PhinnFort> daypitoum: they should already be installed
<daypitoum> they are not ^^
<PhinnFort> in the mixing window, in the upper right corner, what does it say?
<PhinnFort> a pull down widget
<yurimxpxman> daypitoum: What makes you think it's the drivers if you haven't even checked the sound mixer? The fact that the icon is there should mean you have drivers
<daypitoum> well
<PhinnFort> mine says "VIA 8237"
<daypitoum> ive dl the drrivers from the website
<PhinnFort> daypitoum: you shouldn't
<daypitoum> and when i lauch the istallator
<PhinnFort> this isn't windows, you don't need to install drivers
<PhinnFort> :P
<daypitoum> it apears than some files are missing
<yurimxpxman> daypitoum: The drivers came pre-bundled in the kernel in Kubuntu
<lymmz> :*
<daypitoum> when anyway i cant play music, that's sure xD
<PhinnFort> well, you might need to adjust your volume
<PhinnFort> are your speakers on?;)
<daypitoum> so what should i do  ????
<yurimxpxman> daypitoum: Does the music show it's playing, or does it give you an error message?
<daypitoum> pfffffffffffff
<daypitoum> it shows its playing
<PhinnFort> daypitoum: right click on the tiny speaker -> show mixer window
<daypitoum> ok
<daypitoum> then ?
<yurimxpxman> daypitoum: In the mixer window, change the device to the Alsa mixer
<daypitoum> oh i see
<yurimxpxman> daypitoum: You need to turn the PCM and volume up, and make sure nothing's muted
<PhinnFort> there should be glowing green lights over all channels
<PhinnFort> if it's not, it's muted
<daypitoum> any green light
<PhinnFort> daypitoum: what is the "current mixer"?
<daypitoum> even muted
<daypitoum> i dont know
<daypitoum> im neww on linux
<PhinnFort> it says in the upper left part of the window "Current mixer:" and in the right part there's a drop-down menu
<PhinnFort> what does it say on that drop-down menu
<daypitoum> are you french ?
<daypitoum> iam
<PhinnFort> no
<PhinnFort> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<daypitoum> ok
<PhinnFort> daypitoum: but just make sure the little green light over PCM is on (click on it if it's not) and turned up
<daypitoum> well my kubuntu is french so ....
<jack__> can someone help me with gurarddoag and wireshark?
<PhinnFort> ah...
<daypitoum> it is on
<PhinnFort> is it turned up?
<daypitoum> yezs
<yurimxpxman> daypitoum: both PCM and volume?
<daypitoum> yeah!!!
<PhinnFort> and what does the drop-down menu says in the upper right part of the window?
<PhinnFort> mine says "VIA 8237"
<yurimxpxman> daypitoum: Then change the sound mixer and turn up the volume on those mixers, too
<daypitoum> i retry
<daypitoum> ok now it works, thanks to you!
<yurimxpxman> np
<daypitoum> have a nice day guys
<PhinnFort> np;)
<PhinnFort> good luck in linux;)
<BluesKaj> another satisfied customer :)
<yurimxpxman> LOL
<BluesKaj> for now anyway
<PhinnFort> ;)
<yurimxpxman> Until he tries to run Windows apps without wine :))
<PhinnFort> well, wine should launch automatically
<PhinnFort> when you double click on an exe
<PhinnFort> ;)
<yurimxpxman> Not if you don't have it installed :P
<Jucato> jack__: I'm here now.
<PhinnFort> well, that's another thing that should be fixed in feisty;)
<yurimxpxman> Kubuntu doesn't come with Firefox, does it?
<PhinnFort> yurimxpxman: i hope not;)
<yurimxpxman> why not?
<PhinnFort> Konqueror is twice the browser firefox is
<PhinnFort> ;)
<Jucato> yurimxpxman: not installed by default. but easily installable through Adept/apt-get
<PhinnFort> Opera should be the default, as it's Qt-based
<mcscruff> PhinnFort, dont lie, firefox ownz it
<yurimxpxman> That's what I thought. I don't see why though.. Konqueror can't even do gmail
<yurimxpxman> Opera's not open-source
<Jucato> yurimxpxman: false. Konqueror can do gmail
<apokryphos> it can
<PhinnFort> mcscruff: i don't want to start a flamewar, but KHTML is years beyond Gecko
<yurimxpxman> not very well
<PhinnFort> yurimxpxman: better than FF
<yurimxpxman> and it can't do Google spreadsheets or anything. Very poor JS support
<PhinnFort> if you fake the Useragent
<Jucato> yurimxpxman: set your Browser Identification to Firefox or Safari for Google
<mcscruff> Gmail isn't officially compatibile
<PhinnFort> yurimxpxman: you don't know what you're talking about
<yurimxpxman> I've tried that before.. it doesn't work right
<PhinnFort> KJS reigns supreme
<PhinnFort> ;)
<Jucato> yurimxpxman: there are a lot of AJAX stuff that do not work in other browsers as well. AJAX isn't exactly a standard technology
<mcscruff> i cant decided whether to install kubuntu or ubuntu hmmmmmmmmmmm
<PhinnFort> mcscruff: Kubuntu is the way to go
<jack__> hi jucato i installed guarddog with the dmz, chat, mail, http protocols enabled, cannot connect to ports like 403 hotmail, msn messenger; if i enable them in the guarddog settings it still doesnt work, how do i use wireshark or what should i do?
<PhinnFort> mcscruff: do you want a dumbed down interface you can't change, or a dumbed down interface you can change?
<PhinnFort> ;9
<mcscruff> PhinnFort, i have used both before but kubuntu had a few glitches before
<Jucato> mcscruff: hm... asking in a Kubuntu channel.... I'd say go with Kubuntu :)
<PhinnFort> mcscruff: try Kubuntu Feisty
<Jucato> jack__: oh sorry... know nothing about firewalls
<PhinnFort> i'm on it now, it's very polished
<mcscruff> has i fixed that annoying crap where apps dont always open 1st go
<PhinnFort> jack__: does it work if you disable guarddog
<Jucato> mcscruff: actually, don't try Feisty yet. it's still in alpha at this stage
<PhinnFort> mcscruff: never heard about that problem
<Jucato> it works, but not entirely, and there are always updates
<PhinnFort> Jucato: it's pretty stable here, more stable than Edgy was;)
<jack__> PhinnFort: yes it works fine, first thing i tried out
<yurimxpxman> mcscruff: The distro might be an alpha, but the software it runs mostly is not
<Jucato> !worksforme | PhinnFort
<ubotu> PhinnFort: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<mcscruff> PhinnFort, i had it on all upto dapper, didnt bother with edgy kde
<Jucato> mcscruff: it's always wise to take a peek at new releases, as things (should) get better and better
<Jucato> bugs/problems you might  have experienced before may have been fixed
<PhinnFort> mcscruff: well, i would still suggest feisty, if you want easy networking support
<PhinnFort> and the newest KDE packages always contains a lot of bug fixes
<mcscruff> PhinnFort, im ubuntu atm, network was very easy
<PhinnFort> well, in Kubuntu Edgy apparently wasn't very easy to deal with networking
<mcscruff> hmmmmm, i'll burn both iso's and set em up on each pc
<BluesKaj> what's this I hear about no dual booting Vista and Linux ?
<Jucato> depend on what kind of network
<mcscruff> wireless, command line connect :)
<PhinnFort> yeah, laptops which switch networks often is probably much more easy now
<yurimxpxman> BluesKaj: I've used Vista quite a bit, and trust me, it's not ready for the public yet, regardless of what Bill says
<xpoint> BluesKaj: do you need it ?
<jack__> Jucato: but you recommended that i check it out with wireshark didnt you?
<Jucato> jack__: I think you have me confused w/ someone else...
* Jucato doesn't even know what wireshark is...
<yurimxpxman> wireshark's a packet sniffer
<jack__> Jucato: i am so terrily sorry mate
<xpoint> maybe google does :-)
<yurimxpxman> PhinnFort: I'm using Konqueror right now and I can't get gmail to run correctly in AJAX mode. Have you?
<mcscruff> ooo, also has the sound issue been sorted on kubuntu, i always used to have an issue with the sound server being in use from another app (mainly flasg
<Jucato> jack__: no problem. it's ok
<mcscruff> *flash
<PhinnFort> yurimxpxman: I use Opera, and KMail
<PhinnFort> but wait a sece
<PhinnFort> *sec
<Jucato> yurimxpxman: set your Browser Identification to Firefox or Safari for Google/Gmail
<xpoint> PhinnFort: dont like opera mail ?
<PhinnFort> xpoint: never cared for using it, as KMail is very tightly integrated
<xpoint> hehe
<BluesKaj> xpoint, no Vista needed , still have an XP partition for some stuff that i can't do in kubuntu ...mainly curious is all.
<yurimxpxman> PhinnFort: Browsing mail.gmail.com with both Sufari and Firefox IDs results in viewing in HTML mode
<PhinnFort> yurimxpxman: click on "switch to standard view!"
<PhinnFort> you probably have some cookies set
<Jucato> yurimxpxman: use Firefox 1.5.0.4 identification
<Jucato> click on Reload
<yurimxpxman> ahh, I see
<mcscruff> just use firefox
<PhinnFort> standard view works perfectly here
<jack__> does anybody have the problem that kopete and kwallet keep nagging for the passwords even though you gave them already couple of times
<xpoint> BluesKaj: ntfs in linux is all you need, or knoppix dvd somewhere :-)
<PhinnFort> using safari 2.0 id
<BluesKaj> i have knoppix ...all i need ? ...what do you mean ?
<PhinnFort> konqueror pretty much owns
<yurimxpxman> it's a lot slower than Firefox, for gmail at least
<mcscruff> does flash work with konqueror?
<Jucato> mcscruff: yes
<yurimxpxman> and there's no chat
<mcscruff> im gonna give kde another go
* Jucato uses KMail for Gmail, and Kopete for chat
<xpoint> mcscruff: no flash on 64bit so far
<Jucato> er... Google Talk I mean
<Jucato> yeah. no Flash for Konqueror on 64bit
<PhinnFort> no flash for anyone on 64-bit
<mcscruff> is kde still on an all you can eat buffet? coz it was very bloated before
<jack__> is it more or less a question of personal taste or are there reasons which browser to use: the konqueror or opera
<BluesKaj> ntfs in linux? , xpoint, pls explain...I do have access to my ntfs partition form kubuntu , if that's what you mean
<xpoint> no flash on 64bit windows either :-)
<PhinnFort> mcscruff: it's always (as long as I've been using it) less bloated than gnome
<PhinnFort> everything uses KDELIBS
<Jucato> !flash64 | PhinnFort
<ubotu> PhinnFort: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<PhinnFort> which minimezies stuff
<PhinnFort> Jucato: or just Opera, no matter what platform
<xpoint> i know i can run firefix 32bit no problem there, but it sooks
<xpoint> with and without flash
<yurimxpxman> I've gotten Flash to work in 64bit Fedora Core before, but it takes some doing and it's not worth the effort. You should stick with i686
<PhinnFort> yurimxpxman: hmm... I just installed Opera (took less than 5 minutes), and then put the flash library file in it's plugin dir, and it worked
<xpoint> yurimxpxman: an amd64 is olso a i686 compatibel cpu
<yurimxpxman> PhinnFort: Are you referring to 32bit or 64bit?
<PhinnFort> yurimxpxman: i'm on amd64
<xpoint> PhinnFort: you bastard have 32bit and no problems :-)
<PhinnFort> amd64 distro
<PhinnFort> ;)
<hazard> if I wanted to stop samba from starting on startup, would I just delete all the entries for it in /etc/rc#.d?
<yurimxpxman> I don't see any point in using x86_64 at this point. There aren't even really any benefits to running it
<PhinnFort> yurimxpxman: then why buy a 64-bit cpu?
<PhinnFort> :P
<yurimxpxman> PhinnFort: For future compatibility, and the fact that all the good CPUs are x86_64 anyways, of course
<xpoint> PhinnFort: 64bit is nice for secureity in windows vista
<yurimxpxman> Windows security's a joke
<xpoint> on 32bit yes
<PhinnFort> Future compatibility, do you honestly believe that Ubuntu will stop support i386 anytime in the closest 50~ years
<angasule> PhinnFort: yes, I do
<yurimxpxman> no, I'm not referring to that.. I mean maybe someday soon I may wish to run an x86_64 OS after I upgrade to 32GB Of RAM :)
<PhinnFort> xpoint: Windows and security in the same sentence
<xpoint> PhinnFort: but linux runs fine in 80286 aswell
<angasule> PhinnFort: plenty of distros don't care any more about the 386 and 486, soon all 32 bit chips will be gone
<xpoint> limited yes, but it runs
<angasule> xpoint: that's not 'fine' :) I *could* get my 286 working again and try it, though :)
<PhinnFort> angasule: i don't believe that, 64-bit is getting a rather slow adoption
<yurimxpxman> They still support G3s. I don't think i386 is going anywhere any time soon, seriously, though some software isn't supported, like Amarok won't run on i386 (works fine on i686 tho)
<xpoint> can commodore 64 run irc ?
<angasule> PhinnFort: in a decade everything will be 64 bits
<PhinnFort> angasule: can i quote you on that?
<angasule> PhinnFort: sure
<yurimxpxman> actually, in a decade, we'll be switching to either 128 or 256
<angasule> PhinnFort: even flash for 64 bits is being worked on, AFAIK
<xpoint> 640K ram is enough for any program
<PhinnFort> worked on... it isn't even supported
<PhinnFort> the problem is that there isn't a big enough reason to switch
<angasule> yurimxpxman: I was including software, even windows will be running in 64 bits by then :)
<yurimxpxman> Winblows on 64bit? You don't say.. is M$ capable of such a task? 0_o
<xpoint> PhinnFort: i got a asus sk8n opteron, with asus lame 32bit drivers to windows, what ?, is this nice doing from asus side to sell shuch shit ?
<angasule> heh
<angasule> asus has some great turds
<bonaldo2000> I have a weird problem. My net is working flawlessly, but if I try to browse it with Konqueror it gets disconnected and I have to restart networking to make it work again. Firefox works fine and so does all other applications it seems. But konqueror kills my net! Any ideas whats wrong?
<yurimxpxman> does ndiswrapper run 32bit drivers in a 64bit distribution?
<xpoint> no
<angasule> I'm trying to buy a new box, and they keep offering me a microATX mobo from ASUS that's a complete PoS
<yurimxpxman> bonaldo2000: Use firefox :P
<bonaldo2000> yurimxpxman: hehe yes, but I would like it fixed...
<yurimxpxman> bonaold2000: but seriously, you should check the firewall and proxy settings
<angasule> yurimxpxman: it blows
<BluesKaj> angasule, more profit
<bonaldo2000> yurimxpxman: a lot of programs use konqueror as their native browser
<angasule> BluesKaj: hmm, I don't think they offer it for profit, they could sell something more expensive
<yurimxpxman> bonaldo2000: What message # do you get when you try to connect to a site in konqueror?
<bonaldo2000> yurimxpxman: but could firewall settings cause it to KILL my net entirely?
<yurimxpxman> yes
<BluesKaj> clear the shelves and make some money at the same time
<bonaldo2000> yurimxpxman: in konqueror I get that it just cant connect. when I see what it says in console it says something about !icon.isEmpty()
<bonaldo2000> yurimxpxman: but maybe thats just what it says when it doesnt have net
<PhinnFort> please ignore everything I said about switching to feisty, as Potato Guy just crashed my X-server...
<yurimxpxman> icon.isEmpty is probably referring to the domain icon, in which case that shouldn't be your problem
<bonaldo2000> yurimxpxman: hm ok
<yurimxpxman> LOL
<yurimxpxman> do you have a firewall enabled?
<bonaldo2000> yurimxpxman: no not really...I have just installed edgy and have not installed any firewall...
<BluesKaj> angasule, before I bought this pc , i made sure that it was mostly linux compatible but the 64bit kubuntu dapper was disappointing due to it's lack of hardware recognition
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: how so?
<yurimxpxman> bonaldo2000: How about selinux.. also, I *believe* Kubuntu has a firewall enabled by default, though it shouldn't block konqueror by default
<bonaldo2000> yurimxpxman: could it be my router that does something? That konqueror sends some "wrong" request and then it closes my net...? Because since I dont run konqueror as root I dont see how it is capable of killing my net
<BluesKaj> soundcard and video drivers
<PhinnFort> it recognised all my hardware without any trouble, even my rather esoteric TV decoder
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: what kind of video card?
<smile> please .. help me .. i want see the chat historic in Kopete .. thx
<PhinnFort> NVidia?
<BluesKaj> PhinnFort, dapper?
<yurimxpxman> bonaldo2000: It kills your entire net? You mean just running konqueror blocks every app from accessing the internet?
<PhinnFort> smile: you need to enable the plugin
<PhinnFort> History plugin
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: Edgy/Feisty
<Jucato> smile: Settings -> COnfigure Plugins -> History plugin
<bonaldo2000> yurimxpxman: but konqueror is not blocked. I start it and it works for about 30 second. Then Yes it kills the entire net....I have to restart the networking to get it working again!!
<BluesKaj> AMD64 PhinnFort?
<Jucato> smile: then you can right-click on (meta)contacts in Kopete and select View History
<PhinnFort> yeah
<yurimxpxman> bonaldo2000: No idea.. that's really weird.
<BluesKaj> hmm, compaq-presario here
<bonaldo2000> yurimxpxman: yes very! I have no idea how it is able to do that. The connection is just destroyed. Am I not right in assuming that an app not running as root should NEVER be able to do this?
<PhinnFort> well, this is a medion I bought at the major food store chain in Norway
<PhinnFort> bundled with Windows XP Home edition
<yurimxpxman> bonaldo2000: I'd say you're definitely wrong about an app running as a normal user not being able to clog your network. Have you tried resetting your modem and router? Perhaps the modem's just clogged
<smile> sorry .. i can't find pluggin setting !!! i have kopete 0.12.2
<bonaldo2000> yurimxpxman: hm ok. I have not tried restarting the router and modem but seems strange that it should be clogged in a way that only konqueror causes problems...it does point to some software issue...
<BluesKaj> PhinnFort, is there a way to upgrade to the 64bit version of Fiesty when it's released.. I'll prolly do the internet upgrade
<smile> somthing worng ??
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: you on i386 dapper now?
<PhinnFort> i doubt you can switch from i386 to amd64
<BluesKaj> yes 32bit
<PhinnFort> it wasn't possible in Gentoo, and I doubt it is in Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> no edgy
<PhinnFort> well, it shouldn't matter, but I'm no expert on Ubuntu arch's
<PhinnFort> ;)
<smile> ..
<smile> tnx every body for help
<PhinnFort> no
<PhinnFort> problem
<yurimxpxman> PhinnFort: What do you not like about Firefox?
<PhinnFort> yurimxpxman: pretty much everything
<PhinnFort> :)
<PhinnFort> it's bad standards support, for one thing
<yurimxpxman> PhinnFort: such as...?
<PhinnFort> it's interface
<PhinnFort> it's renderer
<PhinnFort> Gecko
<PhinnFort> it's spaghetti, bloated and slow
<PhinnFort> ;)
<yurimxpxman> its interface? Have you tried running gnome-settings-daemon?
<PhinnFort> yurimxpxman: why should I want to run gnome programs?
<PhinnFort> i'm on KDE
<yurimxpxman> PhinnFort: Because Firefox is better, of course :P
<PhinnFort> hum... It looks like an ass on my Mac too
<PhinnFort> should I run gnome there too?
<PhinnFort> :P
<PhinnFort> and I don't have gnome-settings-daemon either, btw
<yurimxpxman> Opera doesn't have extensions ;)
<PhinnFort> well, it doesn't need them
<PhinnFort> it has all the features built in
<PhinnFort> and it's still smaller
<PhinnFort> both in runtime footprint and download
<PhinnFort> and it has UserJS support and widget support for everything else
<yurimxpxman> so it doesn't need stuff like AdBlock Plus, Gmail Skins, PDF Download, Reveal, Web Developer, Greasemonkey, etc...?
<fdoving> opera got its own fancy widgets :)
<PhinnFort> it has built in ad blocking, custom CSS (like GMail Skins, i guess), the rest I don't know what does
<PhinnFort> PDF Download?
<yurimxpxman> PDF Download lets you choose how to view a PDF file, download, view as HTML, open with, etc.
<PhinnFort> rotfl
<PhinnFort> that
<PhinnFort> s silly
<PhinnFort> :P
<PhinnFort> i guess it can be implemented in UserJS if you need it
<yurimxpxman> Does Opera have a database of ads to block before you ever see them? :)
<angasule> hmm, I think Opera *does* have extensions
<PhinnFort> yurimxpxman: that's bad
<PhinnFort> you shouldn't block ads, since that's how most websites get an income
<yurimxpxman> why's it bad?
* miza-x is away: pretty_busy
<Mena> Hi
<PhinnFort> opera supports blocking of ads that bothers you
<yurimxpxman> So you think blocking the XXX ads from your kids is bad? 0_o
<PhinnFort> yurimxpxman: as i said, specific ads can be blocked
<PhinnFort> and where would they get XXX ads from, anyways?
<yurimxpxman> but only after you've already seen them
<Mena> Did they fix the problem Of th languges  bettwen kubuntu and Xp in fiesty
<PhinnFort> this isn't windows;)
<BluesKaj> PhinnFort, what diff will I see in performance if I install edgy64 over edgy32 bit ?...keep in mind , i'm not a gamer
<yurimxpxman> game websites, torrent sites, etc
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: not much
<Mena> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<yurimxpxman> what does windows have to do with XXX ads?
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: only in video encoding, and the like
<PhinnFort> yurimxpxman: if something's bad, I blame it on windows
* miza-x_ is back.
<PhinnFort> ;)
* yurimxpxman blames PhinnFort's stupidity on Windows :-P
<yurimxpxman> j/p
<PhinnFort> and apparently, Greasemonkey is just a bad version of opera's UserJS
<PhinnFort> :P
<yurimxpxman> how about a video downloader extension?
<PhinnFort> ?
<yurimxpxman> Can Opera block SWFs and iframes?
<PhinnFort> yeah
<PhinnFort> it can block anything
<PhinnFort> just right-click, block content, and choose what to block
<yurimxpxman> how about reveal?
<PhinnFort> ?
<yurimxpxman> reveal shows previews of pages in the navigation buttons
<PhinnFort> sorry, i don't know any firefox extensions
<PhinnFort> Opera has supported that for a very long time
<PhinnFort> if it is what I believe it is
<PhinnFort> thumbnails?
<PhinnFort> kinda
<fdoving> i installed cooliris preview for firefox today. it's cool.
<PhinnFort> Opera has a built-in BitTorrent client
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> !cooliris
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cooliris - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> fdoving: what does it do?
<fdoving> cooliris.com
<fdoving> fancy preview-links thing.
<PhinnFort> ah... I've seen userjs' for that, I believe
<PhinnFort> ;)
<yurimxpxman> /quite "Just seeing if this works.."
<Mena> If i give Opera much cahce say 200m is that right and wil be good
<Mena> cache*
<PhinnFort> Mena: is that a question?
<PhinnFort> if so, if you have enough harddrive space, it's okay
<frode__> hi, the fonts in the program aMSN became weird last evening. but the fonts are ok in other programs. i belive it happened when i deinstalled and installed some flash plugins... the fonts are the same in aMSN main program as well as all conversation windows. i wonder how i can make aMSN normal again?
<PhinnFort> frode__: sorry, I haven't tried aMSN, but why don't you use kopete?
<PhinnFort> !xqf
<ubotu> xqf: X-based Quake Server Browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.4-2 (edgy), package size 411 kB, installed size 1728 kB
<frode__> i like aMSN because it can adapt emoticons from other users. I also use only the MSN network, and aMSN looks more like what i am used to, as a former Windows user
<Mena> PhinnFort, yes and okay and thanks :)
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> frode__: okay
<angasule> yeah, aMSN is about as ugly as the original MSN Messenger :P
<PhinnFort> if you want to reset all of aMSN's settings, there's probably a ".amsn" file or folder in your home directory that you can delete
<PhinnFort> angasule: ;)
<PhinnFort> Kopete looks really beautiful in Feisty, with the GlossyK skin
<angasule> PhinnFort: got any screenies?
<angasule> 1.5 months till feisty
<frode__> i'll try that, PhinnFort
<compilerwriter> Is feisty ready for us mear mortals who don't know much if things go wrong?
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: nope
<PhinnFort> :P
<compilerwriter> That is what I thought.
<olimpico> I have problems with the xine plugin in firefox, it doesn't really work, what do you use for embedded videos and music under firefox for ubuntu?
<PhinnFort> screenies: http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=40797&file1=40797-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=Glossyk
<PhinnFort> olimpico: i think I use KMPlayer, in Konqueror
<PhinnFort> or kaffeine
<olimpico> Well I really prefer firefox
<PhinnFort> it should work in Firefox too, I believe
<angasule> PhinnFort: thanks :)
<PhinnFort> np
<olimpico> Because of the extensions and that at work I can use the same browser with the same extensions
<PhinnFort> olimpico: you are free to use whatever browser you choose;)
<PhinnFort> i believe there might be a kaffeine plugin or something for FF
<angasule> PhinnFort: yeap, looks great :)
<compilerwriter> Phinnfort: I agree with angasule it does look good.
<PhinnFort> !kaffeine-mozilla | olimpico
<ubotu> olimpico: kaffeine-mozilla: mozilla plugin that lanches kaffeine for supported media types. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3.1.dfsg-0.1 (edgy), package size 25 kB, installed size 136 kB
<olimpico> PhinnFort: I know, but i want to know which pluggin works under firefox
<angasule> PhinnFort: but why does your KDE look like Gnome?
<PhinnFort> angasule: that's not mine
<angasule> oh, well, it still looks like gnome, it's odd
<compilerwriter> How does one see which version of kde they are using and then how does one update it.
<olimpico> PhinnFort: Well I just installed it, let's see how it works
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: click "Help, About KDE"
<PhinnFort> angasule: here's mine: http://phinnfort.phil0d0x.com/stuff/screenie.jpg
<PhinnFort> :P
<angasule> PhinnFort: er du norsk? :)
<PhinnFort> ja;)
<compilerwriter> I only have 3.5.5 I guess I need to update to 3.5.6
<angasule> I like the window decorations
<PhinnFort> Dekorator
<olimpico> How can I see encrypted videos under Linux? http://zango.com/Destination/Catalog/Play/?pid=2923&dsg=9&ref=35365&PageSize=20&TabType=home
<Jucato> compilerwriter: if you're on Edgy: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php
<PhinnFort> olimpico: i don't believe you can
<compilerwriter> Yes I believe I am on edgy
<compilerwriter> Jucato Yes I believe I am on edgy
<olimpico> PhinnFort: Why? Isn't there a codec for linux?
<compilerwriter> How does one go about it.  I haven't found it in adept.  Perhaps I missed it.
<PhinnFort> olimpico: probably not, if it's DRM'ed
<PhinnFort> !kickoff
<ubotu> Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<PhinnFort> !iwantkickoff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iwantkickoff - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mena> !FIESTY
<fdoving> PhinnFort: http://en.opensuse.org/Kickoff
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Mena> !fiesty | Mena
<PhinnFort> fdoving: thanks
<compilerwriter> Jucato: How do I go about the update.
<Jucato> compilerwriter: if you're on Edgy: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php
<PhinnFort> is the next version (after Feisty) going to be called Greedy Giraffe?
<angasule> PhinnFort: it looks like an improvement over the standard KDE menu, but I bet much better things can be done
<PhinnFort> angasule: but I want it;)
<chavo> ho the next one is Phinicky PhinnFort
<PhinnFort> nono, it's alphabetical
<PhinnFort> after Greedy Giraffe comes Horny Hamster
<PhinnFort> then Impaled Impala
<chavo> there's nothing that says it needs to be alphabetical tho
<PhinnFort> but the latest releases has been
<fdoving> warty, hoary, breezy, edgy, feisty? whbef?
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> Edgy, Feisty
<fdoving> hardly a trend/rule :)
<compilerwriter> More important than all of that I think adept may have stalled on me.  How do I check on that?
<rainer> Hello! I just installed Kubuntu Dapper on my Dad's PC to show him how great Linuc truly is... but I ran into a problem: I cannot acces the config for users and groups and seem to have no permissions at all... ergo: No sound, no access to USB-devices etc. Any help?
<compilerwriter> rainer install edgy instead of dapper.
<binks_> can someone tell me how to connect a button from an imported Ui (PYQT4) to a slot / function
<rainer> compilerwriter: But isn't Edgy more unstable? I wanted my dad to have a stable system...
<PhinnFort> rainer: no, it's just supported for longer
<compilerwriter> edgy has been better for me than dapper was and much more stable.
<Skrot> binks_: Have you subclassed the UI-file?
<rainer> PhinnFort: Do you believe those problems will sort themselves out when I dist-upgrade to Edgy?
<PhinnFort> rainer: if you're lucky
<PhinnFort> i would rather do a complete reinstall
<PhinnFort> but you could try
<rainer> PhinnFort: How high is the risk of wrecking the recent installation?
<compilerwriter> rainer my guess would be at least 50%
<Skrot> binks_: Syntax seems to be self.connect( sender-object, SIGNAL("yourSignal()"), slot )
<binks_> Skrot: prob not im new to pyqt
<compilerwriter> rainer I do however bow to PhinnForts superior knowledge.
<PhinnFort> heh, I bow to yours, so we might end up with a stand-still
<rainer> compilerwriter: Bad news that is... Any shell-command to change rights for a user + to add him to some groups? "sudo userconfig" exits with a dbus error...
<PhinnFort> ;)=
<PhinnFort> rainer: sudo gpasswd -a sound?
<Skrot> binks_: You might also want to join #qt
<binks_> http://pastebin.co.uk/11337
<fdoving> rainer: if you have little or no documents and stuff you want to keep, i suggest to re-install with edgy instead of dist-upgrading from dapper.
<Skrot> binks_: I've never used Qt4 + Python, but in Qt3 I used to do  self.connect(self.translatedBox,SIGNAL("textChanged()"),self.wordFound)
* compilerwriter tells PhinnFort to quit messing around, because he knows darn well that he is a guru whilst compilerwriter is just knowledgeable enough to cause trouble.
* PhinnFort has never written a compiler
* PhinnFort is just a former Gentoo user, not a Guru
<PhinnFort> in gentoo, you had to walk four miles just to get Grub started
<rainer> fdoving: I do not have sufficiant time for that. Sorry. Are those problems I ran into well-known for Dapper? Is there some way to fix them without reinstall?
<fdoving> rainer: is his user the one you created during install?
<rainer> fdoving: Yes.
<PhinnFort> rainer: have you tried "sudo gpasswd -a [username]  [group] "
<PhinnFort> ?
<rainer> PhinnFort: Yes, just did it. Returns with "Access denied"
<PhinnFort> wtf
* miza-x|busy is away: pretty busy
<rainer> PhinnFort: Strange thing is - I can sudo...
<PhinnFort> try sudo -s
<fdoving> rainer: YOU can sudo, but he can't?
<rainer> fdoving: No - he ("rainer") is the only user until now
<rainer> PhinnFort: Launching sudo -s exits with "/usr/bin/gpasswd: /usr/bin/gpasswd: cannot execute binary file".
<arriesp> ola angela
<fdoving> rainer: ok, then i have no clue what broke during install.
<PhinnFort> something bad
<rainer> fdoving: Maybe I should just try to put up a new user - But how when I cannot access the tools for creating one?
<fdoving> rainer: boot to rescue-mode or something.
<PhinnFort> rainer: sudo adduser
<rainer>  I'll try my luck... Thanks, everyone!
<PhinnFort> yw
<epimeth> anybody home?
<PhinnFort> yeah
<epimeth> know anything about wireless networking?
<PhinnFort> well, i used to use wireless, but I've gone back to wired
<epimeth> can you help me set mine up?
<PhinnFort> well, what's the problem?
<epimeth> I got it working on my desktop with ndiswrapper... this is my lappy now and I'm fairly certain I don't need to resort to tha
<epimeth> t
<epimeth> the card is being recognized and its recognized as a wireless card
<PhinnFort> what happens when you launch Wireless Assistand?
<PhinnFort> *t
<epimeth> however, it doesn't find any networks and iwconfig doesn't show that it connects to the ssid I set in the interfaces file
<epimeth> "non networks found"
<PhinnFort> try sudo iwlist s
<epimeth> hmmm... I just ran an upgrade and now I seem to also have sit0 as a network interface... wtf is that?
<fuel> !manners
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<epimeth> my wlan card "Doesn't support scanning: no such interface"
<epimeth> manners?
<epimeth> I apologize if I did something wrong
<PhinnFort> fuel: wtf?
<PhinnFort> epimeth: i don't think sit0 is your network card
<PhinnFort> epimeth: try "dmesg | tail"
<colorsoundboy> hoi I cannot install from source I get message that I must install libstdc++-dev or simular. I did several package but still not possible :|
<epimeth> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<PhinnFort> colorsoundboy: search for the file on packages.ubuntu.com
<epimeth> fuel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8415/
<epimeth> also, come to think of it, now that I ran the upgrade my sound isn't working :-(
<colorsoundboy> there are no package on package.ubuntu.com :|
<PhinnFort> epimeth: i think you need to download firmware for your wireless card
<PhinnFort> epimeth: "[17180013.156000]  bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed."
<Mena_> Jucato, Hi
<Mena_> Jucato, :)
<fuel> epimeth : try  this
<epimeth> PhinnFort: yea... noticed that... thought that might be the problem... thing is, I'm not sure what card I have
<fuel> alt+f2 - > konsole -> cat /proc/net/dev
<epimeth> Mena_: what up?
<Mena_> Any one know whivh character work with most of langihes
<fuel> see how many devices | names are present on the left side
<Mena_> epimth, hi
<Mena_> which*
<PhinnFort> epimeth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Mena_> epimth, Do you know whcich chracter enable to read the arabic
<Mena_> epimth, bec i use xp
<epimeth> fuel: is sit0 a bluetooth device? I shouldn't have bluetooth, afaik... heh
<PhinnFort> epimeth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Edgy#head-05c64455c89f74ba241730b103efa82e93112a56
<Mena_> epimth, andi have a problem bettween them in makeing files bec if i make a file/folder and its name in arabic on kubuntu when i log in xp i cant read it
<fuel> sit0 is not bluetooth
<fuel> its just dummy i suppose...
<oem_> ok but i am using amarok that came with the platform
<colorsoundboy> still  cannot install simple c++ programms libstdc++-dev or simular I installed from package manager
<Mena_> epimeth, *
<epimeth> Mena_: I'm checking
<Mena_> epimeth, ok
<epimeth> fuel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8418/
<PhinnFort> epimeth: add "deb http://ubuntu.cafuego.net edgy-cafuego bcm43xx" to your sources.list
<PhinnFort> then "wget http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/969F3F57.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -"
<fuel> it shows a network card is present
<epimeth> Mena_: for you (egypt, right?) its ar_EG
<PhinnFort> then "sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-firmware"
<PhinnFort> fuel: he is missing the firmware
<fuel> PhinnFort: ok
<Mena_> epimeth, yes
<PhinnFort> epimeth: you got that?;)
<PhinnFort> you can also just download it directly: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/edgy-cafuego/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu2_all.deb
<Mena_> epimeth, but i wont to use english and also be able to read arabic words which was created in xp
<epimeth> PhinnFort: I'd rather not use a non- ubuntu.com source in my list... safe to do so in your opinion?
<PhinnFort> cafuego is pretty safe
<PhinnFort> epimeth: but you can just download the package yourserlf
<PhinnFort> *self
<PhinnFort> since it's only one, it's probably easier
<PhinnFort> epimeth: just download http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/edgy-cafuego/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu2_all.deb and install it
<epimeth> cool... wget http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/edgy-cafuego/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu2_all.deb right?
<PhinnFort> yup
<PhinnFort> or just click on it
<PhinnFort> ;)
<colorsoundboy> which package must I use so i can install from source I think I missed something?
<epimeth> Mena_: I'll help you in a few, kay?
<epimeth> I just want to get my wireless working first
<Mena_> epimeth, okay
<Mena_> epimeth, no prob
<epimeth> that way I'm not bothering my cousins
<PhinnFort> epimeth: right-click, kubuntu package menu, install
<PhinnFort> ;)
<mhunt> Hi...
<epimeth> PhinnFort: actually.. I think I need to use wget... opening it goes straight to Ark
<epimeth> :-)
<PhinnFort> ah, k
<PhinnFort> ;)
* PhinnFort is misusing emoticons today
<epimeth> :-o
<epimeth> say it ain't so!!!
<epimeth> !~.~
<PhinnFort> ?
<PhinnFort> ah...
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> 8^B
<oem_> what media players are good for kubuntu
<PhinnFort> Codeine
<PhinnFort> and Amarok
<PhinnFort> !codeine
<epimeth> whelp... hope I don't have bcm4318...
<ubotu> codeine: Simple KDE video player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-3.dfsg-1 (edgy), package size 163 kB, installed size 576 kB
<bhz-> I will pay $20 via paypal if you DoS someone for several hours. message me if interested
<ipn> but what about mplayer?
<epimeth> xmms! xmms! :-p
<oem_> anyone have an executable link for Codien and does it play MP3's?
<PhinnFort> bhz-: Half price today
<PhinnFort> never
<PhinnFort> ipn: not on KDE
<mhunt> Anyone ever deal with "No module named gtkhtml2" when trying to run automatix?
<PhinnFort> Kaffeine is also ok
<WarDog> hi all
<PhinnFort> oem_: get Amarok
<Dr_willis> mhunt,  i would guess you  need to install some gtkhtml2 package.. go ask in #automatix
<PhinnFort> oem_: go to "Multimedia" -> "Amarok" on the K-Menu
<ipn> well i tried mplayer and it gives me a weird error... so i'm on kaffeine for now
* Dr_willis advises avoiding automatix like it was the plague
<oem_> Amorak wont play my mp3's
<epimeth> PhinnFort: damn... I *DO* have 4318
<PhinnFort> and...?
<epimeth> the firware said it causes problems....
<PhinnFort> ah...
<Dr_willis> the Kubuntu Faq - mentions what pakcages are needed to get amorak to play mp3's I belive
<PhinnFort> epimeth: #bcm-users
<oem_> i dont remeber seeing that ...you have alink perhaps?
<ipn> amarok 1.4.5 took his codecs alone...
<PhinnFort> Dr_willis: amarok does it automagically
<ipn> in my case, that is
<sebis> HOLA
<sebis> HELLO
<Dr_willis> PhinnFort,  perhaps.. :) that may be a recently added feature
<PhinnFort> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<PhinnFort> Dr_willis: since before christmas at least, when I switched to Kubuntu
<fdoving> .. since edgy, i think.
<PhinnFort> what does .rtf stand for?
<PhinnFort> Read The F*ck?
<WarDog> rich text format
<rolnyzx> what was the command to know the version of xyz program?
<bhz-> PhinnFort join #___ I can't PM
<echosyp> how do i change fstab so it will mount my other paritions so i can write to them
<fdoving> rolnyzx: apt:/ in konqueror
<fdoving> !fat | echosyp
<ubotu> echosyp: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<fuel> kio-slaves rock!
<rolnyzx> fdoving, and in command line?
<echosyp> i can view them fine
<echosyp> i want to write to them
<PhinnFort> hurray
<fdoving> rolnyzx: dpkg -l bash, dpkg -s bash
<WarDog> echosyp have you tried mount -t ntfs ?
<rolnyzx> echosyp, rw in options
<rolnyzx> thanks fdoving
<fuel> how to know the list of possible kio-slaves ? any ideas
<epimeth> PhinnFort: rtf = rich text format
<PhinnFort> fuel: in KInfoCenter
<margis> i need to paly lineage on linux
<PhinnFort> ah
<margis> can anyone  help me?
<PhinnFort> that DoS dude was from Croatia, btw
<fuel> PhinnFort:  where are kio-slaves ?
<fuel> :P
<epimeth> PhinnFort: bcm-users is dead...any way you can help me some more?
<echosyp> i don't want to manually mount the partition every time
<fuel> there is only hard ware information....
<echosyp> i want to edit fstab so it will do it
<PhinnFort> epimeth: i really don't know much about Wireless, and especially not your card;)
<epimeth> echosyp: check your /etc/fstab file
<echosyp> for what?
<PhinnFort> fuel: under protocols
<echosyp> i don't know what im looking for
<epimeth> echosyp: its your automounts
<echosyp> i know
<fuel> PhinnFort:  :)
<PhinnFort> how do you report abuse on freenode?
<epimeth> echosyp: how do you manually mount?  I'll translate that to a fstab line for you :-)
<echosyp> i don't manually mount anything
<echosyp> thast the point
<epimeth> ahhhh
<epimeth> right
<epimeth> okay
<epimeth> what are you trying to mount?
<echosyp> fstab is mounting my permisions as read only
<echosyp> -permissions
<echosyp> partitions
<epimeth> mhmmm
<epimeth> are they ntfs partitions?
<echosyp> yes
<epimeth> then you need ntfs-3g
<epimeth> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<epimeth> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<epimeth> just keep in mind that it's Beta, so it *might* corrupt your data
<fuel> :)
<jack> hello all
<echosyp> i never had a problem doing this in slackware
<epimeth> echosyp: I have been using it with no problems and as have many people I know.  so it's most likely safe to use
<echosyp> but its fstab was different
<epimeth> hello, jack!
<jack> i am new to kubuntu and i need a bit of help(also new to bash and the whole general linux thingy)
<jack> hello epimeth!
<fuel> what is this linux thingy*
<jack> well linux in general
<Mena_> echosyp, you can try this sudo chmod 777 /dev/hda(X)
<jack> i am usually a windows user and im sick of windows
<oem_> yeah me to lol
<oem_> today is my first day as linux user
<Mena_> echosyp, i think this will make the partition had read and write
<jack> newho, im having a bit of a prob loading kubuntu
<fuel> Mena_: that doesnt work always... first it does not recurse
<Dr_willis> jthis is when it pays to find some beginner guides and start reading
<fuel> so you have to give sudo chmod -r 777 <your location>
<Mena_> Fuel, ok
<epimeth> PhinnFort: how do I manually set my AP, do you know that at least? the howto guy said he did that, but didn't explain how
<Dr_willis> "Plese state the nature of the linux emergancy...." :)
<Mena_> Fuel, hmmmmmm ok
<PhinnFort> epimeth: iwconfig eth0 essid "thingy"
<epimeth> Mena_: that doesn't work with the standard ntfs drivers
<jack> it loads as usual, except after it does, it just gives me a command prompt, and i cant start anything graphical
<Mena_> epimeth, ok
<fuel> epimeth: you are right
<epimeth> PhinnFort: not the essid, the AP (its ip address)
<Mena_> Fuel, and -r what make
<PhinnFort> iwconfig eth0 ap "mac"
<fuel> -r == recurse  ; man chmod;
<PhinnFort> or eth1
<oem_> i just need a live link to the packages for Amarok packages so i can play my mp3's
<Mena_> Fuel, ok
<epimeth> echosyp: you working out okay with the howtos?
<oem_> please
<pauljw> for all you noobs here's a good start: http://www.linuxtopia.org/
<epimeth> PhinnFort: and in the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<PhinnFort> dunno;)
<epimeth> erg
<epimeth> kk
<echosyp> no
<echosyp> i have amd64
<echosyp> and im sure there is another way to do this
<oem_> and realy i dont appreciate being called a noob
<epimeth> PhinnFort: is that "mac" with colons or without?
<PhinnFort> without prolly
<PhinnFort> but i think both works
<echosyp> without installing some beta ntfs driver
<epimeth> echosyp: check with the slackware channel/forum/site what ntfs driver they use
<Dr_willis> jack,  it may be your video card is having some issues. what is your video card?
<epimeth> hay!  *that* was rude of him... whats the bets slackware uses ntfs-3g *without* any warnings?
<jack> nvidia geforce 2go
<jack> Dr_willis: not sure about much else about it though, if it was the vid card, why would it work fine before?(been running for about a week now)
<Dr_willis> jack,  this is on a laptop eh?
* skirk SkirK is Away: Try to Coding
<Dr_willis> jack,  so you mean to say.. it has been working. but recently, X stopped working correctly?
<jack> Dr_willis: correct, ive typed startX(as i do with my backtrack2 distro) and then it gives me an error message(something about something set to -1, not 0)
<Dr_willis> 'startx' ya mean.
<Dr_willis> its possible you need to reinstall the nvidia-glx package if there was a recent kernel update
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<MarkCh> how can i change the kde taskbar/panel text color?
<MarkCh> the taskbar looks invisible on my dark wallpaper.
* Dr_willis right clicks and looks under panel properties
* MarkCh right clicks and finds no such thing as panel properties in the kicker taskbar.
<chavo> Mark you can set it to transparent ten go in the advanced dialog and change the tint color and amount
<jack> Dr_willis: do you think reinstalling that will solve the problem?
<chavo> or you can use a background image
<astan> anyone know how i can get tv-out working on intel 950 graphics?
<astan> (my laptop).
<MarkCh> chavo: is there no way to change the text color in some external file, in gnome i can just add an entry in .gtkrc-2.0 to change the panel font color.
<bonaldo2000> Can anyone help me! The "extract to" option has suddenly disapeared from the right click menu on tar.gz files in my kubuntu 6.10!
<chavo> MarkCh, no but I think that will be in 3.5.7
<chavo> it uses the button text color by default
<MarkCh> chavo: okthx.
<phicho> hi can someone tell me how to install kubuntu platform on ubuntu sistem or direct me to some page pls?
<Dr_willis> jack,  i think fixing the problem would fix the problem.. 'reinstalling' is a windows mentality thing.
<MarkCh> anyway, i dont know if they will ever change it in 3.5.7, since 4.0 will replace the panel with a new one, ryt?
<Dr_willis> jack,  try 'startx' and paste the error messages to pastebin for us to look at.
<jack> Dr_willis: ill try
<jack> brb
<phicho> i have the kubuntu version 6.06 LTS disk
<Dr_willis> jack,  ALSO you could try editing the xorg.conf to use 'nv' instead of 'nvidia' and see if it works
<chavo> MarkCh, 4.0 is a long way away
<MarkCh> ok.
<jack> k
<phicho> anyone pls
<fuel> phicho : sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Dr_willis> phicho,  the kubuntu homepage tells ya what fuel  just said. :)
<phicho> thx
<Dr_willis> it will try to cange the default  boot splash and other screens as well.
<MarkCh> phicho: if you want, you can just install kde-core.
<Jin> what is the quickest way to upgrade my just installed 6.06 install to 6.10?
<MarkCh> much faster, and you can pick what applications to install, plus the bootscreens wont change.
<Jin> it's a fresh install
<Dr_willis> Jin,  you may be better off doing a clean install of 6.10
<fuel> isnt full upgrade enough?
<Jin> Dr_willis: hard to do due to the fact I'm on 56k and getting the new ISO will take well...a while
<fuel> xorg-conf adds unwanted devices in the list
<Jin> all I had is the 6.06 ISO on hand
<Dr_willis> since its a totally new install.. you  may save time/space by getting the 6.10 cd. and a clean  install..downloading ALL the packages may take just as long or longer for the upgrade
<epimeth> speaking of kubuntu splash screens... how do i get my booting up and shutting down screens to show me the services and devices that are goind up/down
<epimeth> right now all I have is a blue kubuntu and a blue bar filling up or emptying out
<Dr_willis> epimeth,  i always disbl the splash screens with 'nosplash' and use 'nofb' to see the text messages
<oem_> why can i not edit and apply changes made to my Adept manager?
<MarkCh> !sysvrcconf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysvrcconf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> oem_,  dident run it as root with sudo?
<oem_> i went to this link   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<MarkCh> epimeth: uninstall usplash or disable it.
<oem_> so i could get the ackages for Amarok
<phicho> thaanks fuel and Dr_willis it's working i'm new on this before i use to use winxp and ubundu is much different to xp in terms of installing
<epimeth> Dr_willis: i still want the splashscreen... with dapper I had a splashcreen that showed the services as well
<fuel> ubundu ?
<abattoir> oem_: did you enter your password when it asked for it?
<oem_> yes
<fuel> epimeth : you have to edit out the last part in menu.lst
* Dr_willis hates splashscreens
* fuel hates em too...... you dont know whats going on!
<abattoir> oem_: try 'kdesu adept_manager' in a konsole window
<epimeth> fuel: where is menu.lst located?
<fuel> its in /boot/grub
<Dr_willis> 'protect the newbies from the bad old.. startup messages! egads they dont need to know the system is 'scanning the disks' ...."
<pauljw> oh god, don't call em newbies
<fuel> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<fuel> why is a kubuntu channel bot talking about gnome splash screen  ? :-?
<Dr_willis> pauljw,  would 'ms-lemming-zombies' be better?
<pauljw> lol
<chavo> hes in all the buntu channels
<epimeth> why is emacs insistant on running in X... can't I run it in a konsole window???
<Dr_willis> epimeth,  dependong on the settings it either decides touse the X interface, or the console interface - i recall
<oem_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8425/
<epimeth> -i still tries -d :-(
<Dr_willis> but i use vi. :) so thats about all i can help ya waith
<oem_> please look at my paste
<Dr_willis> those messages mean nothing....
<Dr_willis> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166  -- are from the xorg's default setup for tablet pc's
<oem_> o ok
<epimeth> ahhh ... emacs -nw
<jack> Dr_willis: hello Dr Willis
<Dr_willis> jack,  hello jack
<jack> Dr_willis:i have another problem that i quickly learned
<fuel> Dr_willis: yeah i had to edit out some devices before i got rid of those messages x(
<epimeth> fuel: can't find the setting I need to change
<Dr_willis> fuel,  yep. one of the first things i do also.
<fuel> epimeth : alt+f2 -> konsole
<jack> Dr_willis: when it gives me a command prompt after i log in, the screen doesnt scroll down as i enter code, it just stays in one spot, also when i try and clear it, it only clears a little
<fuel> sudo vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fuel> let me know after you have done this
<epimeth> hay Doc... can you help me out with an out of control bcm4318
<jack> Dr_willis: regardless, i get the error when i typed startx
<epimeth> ?
<epimeth> fuel: emacs... but yea
<fuel> sorry first back up your menu.lst
<epimeth> fuel: I can't stand vi... *shudder*
<Dr_willis> epimeth,  wireless card? i try to not touch the things.. :)
<fuel> sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst > /boot/grub/menu.lst.bk
<epimeth> Doc... then what good are you?!?
<Dr_willis> epimeth,  my mommy says im special!
<Dr_willis> :)
<fuel> epimeth:  what ever!
<jack> Dr_willis: the first line of error reads: X: warning; process set to priority -1 instead of priorty 0
<epimeth> fuel: tis open :-)
<fuel> ok
<epimeth> the last lines are about loading the cp partition....
<epimeth> s/cp/xp
<fuel> epimeth:  go to the last
<epimeth> i'm at the configuration for the 2.5.17-11 kernel, yes?
<fuel> where you find something like this "kubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-10-generic ... "
<epimeth> yes yes
<epimeth> "quiet" should be disabled?
<fuel> right :)
<jack> Dr_willis: it then seems to introduce itself(build version and such) after that it give me a whole new set of errors(though im not sure if there is more because my screen wont scroll)
<epimeth> hotness
<epimeth> cheers fuel
<fuel> epimeth: :)
<jack> Dr_willis: the error reads: Fatal Server Error:
<epimeth> fuel: maybe you know something about wireless cards?
<fuel> epimeth: no :D
<hamit> #pardus
<jack> Dr_willis: no screens found. XIO: fatal IO error 104(connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"
<epimeth> hmmm... found another howto... lets hope this one works
<epimeth> hamit: what's that?
<hamit> :S
<hamit> sorry
<epimeth> arggggggg.... "It seems that if you get the following string back: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02) that this guide is VERY unlikly to work for you although it does sometimes, dont ask me why, but basically every "no" vote and "this didnt work for me" post comes from a BCM4318 user...."
<Huey> what's the difference between using the 'ati' and the 'radeon' driver?
<Huey> are they the same thing, or does one support more cards, with the other being more optimized?
<epimeth> hamit: forgot the /join, eh?
<sidnelson> anyone are using rrdtools for monitoring your network ??
<Dr_willis> jack,  sounds like the nvidia drivers are not loaded correctly.  try the  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx  line,  and see if startx works then.
<Dr_willis> jack,  as to the other issues.. not suer whats going on there.
<jack> Dr_willis: Thank you dr willis, i will try that.
<Dr_willis> its getting sad when the first step in troubleshooting is to disable all the fancy eye candy. (in this case using 'nosplash' and 'nofb' as kernel arguments to disable the framebuffer and other splash stuff
<PF-Away> epimeth: what is the difference between your card and the guide?
<oem_> how do i uncomment in adept manager?
<Dr_willis> remove the # coment?
<PF-Away> :P
<Dr_willis> i always edit the sources.list by hand..
* Dr_willis is hardkore
<PF-Away> :P
<Dr_willis> and i always make a backup first
* Dr_willis is cautious
* Dr_willis is cautiously hardkore
<oem_> that is what i am attempting to do
<PF-Away> Dr_willis: do you listen to Norma Jean while doing it?
<oem_> yes remove the comment ##
* Dr_willis jams to Kenny G.
<Dr_willis> Jamming to shoutcast with Audacious at the moment.
* PF-Away is listening to I Used To Hate Cell Phones But Now I Hate Car Crashes by Norma Jean on Bless the Martyr and Kiss the Child [Amarok] 
<PF-Away> that's hardcore;)
<malik_> where can i get linux supported webcam?
<Dr_willis> malik_,  the store? :)
<PF-Away> in a store
<PF-Away> darn, you beat me to it;)
<Dr_willis> malik_,  it pays to research which are best supported.
<Dr_willis> I dont think the Sony Eyetoy cam is supported yet.. :(
<Dr_willis> its the best looking webcam i got. (i got some old junk ones however)
<Cugel> My Labtec webcam seems to work fine.
<PF-Away> i've got a Lego camera working fine
<PF-Away> :D
<rolnyzx> malik_, http://www.linux.com/howtos/Webcam-HOWTO/devices.shtml
<malik_> well i have creative pd0040 n it says in wiki pages that it supported but 2 wks of cont. tries im still none wiser ;).......so i was thinkin if some one know of a website where i can buy a webcam with supplies linux drivers then i ll buy that.............or i will gladly pay some1 to install this one i already have:).............any takers?
<PF-Away> malik_: you don't need to install anything, this is linux
<PF-Away> just plug it in have fun;)
<PF-Away> (if it's supported)
<PF-Away> :P
<tauri> hey guys
<PF-Away> Stargate?
<[EG] Tauri> eh?
<[EG] Tauri> no just a name
<PF-Away> Tauri meaning earth
<PF-Away> i think
<[EG] Tauri> Tauri meaning human
<[EG] Tauri> :P
<PF-Away> ah
<PF-Away> ;)
<[EG] Tauri> well... Tau'ri means human
<PF-Away> yeah
<[EG] Tauri> Tauri isi just a name
<PF-Away> so you've watched it
<PF-Away> ;)
<[EG] Tauri> of course
<PF-Away> SG-1 or Atlantis?
<malik_> well if i dont need to install any thing then how come i cant access this cam...........the light on the cam is on which means that its probably installed n on but its not showin up in any of the applications which are used for webcam n plus all those IM clients show pic from my tv tuner card..........n webcam is not even in the list of cam sources
<PF-Away> if you have to choose;)
<romina> ciao
<PF-Away> malik_: do you use Kopete?
<[EG] Tauri> hmm... is there a program that allows me to fully customize the linux gui?
<PF-Away> [EG] Tauri: how?
<[EG] Tauri> um
<PF-Away> [EG] Tauri: KDE
<malik_> yes i have kopete/gaim/amsn n all
<PF-Away> ;)
<[EG] Tauri> kde...
<[EG] Tauri> well i need to FULLY customize it
<[EG] Tauri> make it look like Doom 3
<PF-Away> malik_: in Kopete, go to the "Settings" menu, "Configure", and then Devices
<PF-Away> [EG] Tauri: something like this: http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=27046&file1=27046-1.jpg&file2=27046-2.jpg&file3=27046-3.jpg&name=Mech-Tex+500+%28finished%29
<PF-Away> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=27046
<tesuki__> is there any keystroke combination to go back in Firefox?
<[EG] Tauri> lol something likek that
<PF-Away> ;)
<PF-Away> click the second link
<[EG] Tauri> just more like doom 3
<[EG] Tauri> and fullyl interactive
<[EG] Tauri> with animations and the like...
<malik_> its again same thing .......only video device showing is "leadtek winfast 2000xp expert" which is my tv tuner card :)
<PF-Away> [EG] Tauri: it's called GCC
<PF-Away> and OpenGL
<[EG] Tauri> ok
<PF-Away> as in roll it yourself;)
<[EG] Tauri> lol
<[EG] Tauri> well ill have a look at that site
<[EG] Tauri> what kdeo version is kubuntu?
<[EG] Tauri> kde*
<PF-Away> 3.5.6 I believe
<malik_> PF-Away: its again same thing .......only video device showing is "leadtek winfast 2000xp expert" which is my tv tuner card :)
<PF-Away> you can't select any other?
<malik_> PF-Away: noops
<PF-Away> malik_: can you paste the output of "dmesg | tail"
<PF-Away> !paste | malik
<ubotu> malik: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ComputerHermit> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<malik_> PF-Away: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8434/
<PF-Away> malik_: paste the whole output from dmesg
<uthturn> OK so i was messing around with my new kubuntu set-up . I accidently deleted my systray from the bottom taskbAR now i can't see programs i opened. I cannot find the option to add it back. Somebody please help
<fdoving> uthturn: right-click on the bottom taskbar (it's name is kicker), add applet.. find it and bring it back.
<odla> uthturn: you should be able to add it back via the applet
<malik_> PF-Away: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8434/ ...............thats the whole output....after the last line is just prompt sign
<PF-Away> mkay
<PF-Away> but without the tail
<PF-Away> just "dmesg"
<uthturn> ya'll rule
<eric> is there an anydvd or dvdencrypter for linux?
<uthturn> thanks so much
<uthturn> i've been tring to fiqure that out for an hour
<PF-Away> eric: what do you want to do?
<uthturn> doesn't say much for me does it
<eric> burn dvds, and have it automatically crack the encryption
<PF-Away> eric: deCSS always crack the encryption
<eric> there are two programs i use on windows, anydvd and clonedvd, but im looking for something like that for kubuntu
<PF-Away> to copy DVD's?
<apokryphos> ubotu: burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<eric> yea anydvd cracks it, clonedvd copies and compresses it
<[EG] Tauri> !yast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PF-Away> !dvd::rip
<ubotu> dvdrip: perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.1-0.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 718 kB, installed size 2084 kB
<PF-Away> eric: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#CD_.26_DVD_burning_.26_ripping
<apokryphos> [EG] Tauri: you are in #kubuntu ;)
<malik_> PF-Away: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8435/  ..............thats the output with just dmesg
<PF-Away> dank
<raphael> Hi!
<eric> libdvdcss2?
<eric> get that package?
<raphael> Frage: update-manager -c   sagt bei mir nur "system ist up-to-date"  ?? will von dapper auf edgy ?!
<PF-Away> malik_: you compiled module/driver yourself?
<PF-Away> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<PF-Away> !de | raphael
<ubotu> raphael: please see above
<raphael> ok, english: I want to upgrade from dapper to edgy but "update-manager -c" only says "system is up-to-date" ! -- why?
<raphael> thx
<[EG] Tauri> hey is Yast compatable with kubuntu?
<apokryphos> [EG] Tauri: not really
<PF-Away> [EG] Tauri: probably not
<[EG] Tauri> ...
<PF-Away> with some tweaking, you might get it working though
<[EG] Tauri> so what do i use to get bootskins working?
<PF-Away> garlic
<apokryphos> [EG] Tauri: some modules of it could be in theory, but you'd probably need quite a bit (read: a LOT) of work to integrate
<[EG] Tauri> !garlic
<ubotu> garlic: A visualization program for biomolecules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 235 kB, installed size 900 kB
<malik_> PF-Away: what module/driver?
<eric> hmm i'll mess around with it
<malik_> PF-Away: i just kept following whatever i founmd on wiki pages
<PF-Away> malik_: the kernel says you compiled the module in your homedir: "/home/malik/ov51x-jpeg-0.5.4/ov51x.c"
<eric> should i update my linux-restricted-modules?
<[EG] Tauri> ok well i want to get this working with kubuntu: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=27889
<Dr_willis> eric,  always a good idea.
<[EG] Tauri> will this garlic work?
<eric> last time I did I had to wipe my machine from a linux kernel upgrade
<eric> cuz it killed my network card
<Dr_willis> eric, thgats what the extra older entrys in the grub boot menus are for.
<eric> ?
<Dr_willis> it pays to learn how the linux system works. also.. i would guess some module wasent getting loaded in that case
<[EG] Tauri> !bootskin
<malik_> PF-Away: oki that wud be correct..........but was it right thing to do or not i dont know
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootskin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jack> what repository do i need to apt-get nvidia-glx?
<eric> extra older entries...
<Dr_willis> !info nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.8776+2.6.17.7-11.2 (edgy), package size 3971 kB, installed size 12312 kB
<PF-Away> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Dr_willis> jack,  its in restricted it seems.
<PF-Away> malik_: what kind of webcam do you have?
<[EG] Tauri> how do i get bootskins to work with Kubuntu?
<jack> Dr_willis: and what does that mean for me?
<Dr_willis> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main restricted universe multiverse
<Dr_willis> should be the line in the apt.sources listing  (i think)
<Dr_willis> if using edgy
<rmd_> i'm stalling kubuntu-desktop from xubuntu.  should i expect any problems upon logging in next time?
<Dr_willis> jack,  my complete sources.list -------->  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8436/
<Dr_willis> rmd_,  nope
<Dr_willis> rmd_,  it may want to use kdm instead of gdm,  (it should ask what to use)
<Dr_willis> if using kde mainly - you proberly want to use kdm anyway
<malik_> PF-Away: its creative PD0040
<rmd_> yeah.
<rmd_> one reason i'm trying out kubutnu is because i'm tired of loading all this gnome stuff and then booting xfce, which is anti-gnome...
<rmd_> that is, using gdm to boot xfce seems silly
<Dr_willis> xfce is using a lot of the gtk stuff i thought
<Dr_willis> so xfce is closer related to gnome then kde is.
<rmd_> nono
<rmd_> xubuntu uses all gtk apps
<rmd_> EXCEPT
<rmd_> gdm for login
<Dr_willis> find a gtk  only loigin then. :)
<Dr_willis> or just use the console.. heh
<rmd_> *shrug*
<rmd_> i used the console for a while
<rmd_> i'm a big fan of screen, in fact
<Dr_willis> xdm, kdm, gdm, wdm, i think theres a few others
<hatta> I like startx
<rmd_> but i was reading about how kdm shares this that and the other, where as xfce has to load something new for each application
<Dr_willis> go hardkore and have your .bashrc startx if  its not allready loaded. :)
<rmd_> err, kdm=kde
<illusia> hi all!
<Dr_willis> rmd_,  first ive ever heard of it...
<malik_> dmesg out put says that hyperthreading is disabled............how do i enable it?
<Dr_willis> xfce is normally touted as being very lightweight.
<Dr_willis> sounds like more research is needed... or just get to work and quit worrying about it .:)
<rmd_> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Memory_Usage_Comparison_KDE_vs_GNOME_vs_XFCE_vs_WindowMaker
<rmd_> yeah.  i'm just goofing around.  it's saturday :)
<Dr_willis> windowmaker should be the lightest of the bunch. :)
<rmd_> it is
<rmd_> but then again, it is implemented for a different breed of user
<Dr_willis> or go REAL light and use jwm, or matchbox, or some other odd-ball mini-windowmanager.
<illusia> how do i change trash icon or where i can find direct location which icon is used?I checked /usr/share/icons/mytheme and changed all trash icon to their size and nothing happend :(
<Dr_willis> windowmaker is basicially just a windowmanager + a few apps. Not a full desktop also.
<rmd_> does kde have one of these crazy built-in compositors?
<fdoving> rmd_: yes, kompmgr
<rmd_> cool
<fdoving> (if that's the kind of comp you want).
<rmd_> yep
<rmd_> its the only thing i "love" about xfce.  i've found it actually increases my productivity
<Master_Kale> does anyone still use BlackBox as a DE? :P
<Dr_willis> im never productive... so it dosetn matter much
<Dr_willis> :)
<rmd_> or something
<rmd_> hah
<malik_> PF-Away: its creative PD0040...........any i dea abt it?
<Dr_willis> Master_Kale,   some of the ***box variants are popular in many cases and live cd's
<Master_Kale> I used it for a time with Windows
<Dr_willis> MatchBox is not related to the blackbox faimly :)
<Master_Kale> its very minimalist
<PF-Away> malik_: i really don't have any idea...
<PF-Away> sorry
<sidnelson> anyone teach how to solve the dependencie of cpan perl module ??
<hellcattrav> hey all, im planning on reinstalling fromt eh live cd but would like to back up my wireless settings in knetworkmanager,b/c it took me a devil of a time getting it to work
<hellcattrav> as well well as the sources list
<fdoving> sidnelson: in ubuntu and debian we don't use the cpan command line, uasually, we get the package included in our distribution. what is the cpan module you need?
<malik_> PF-Away: thats oki thanx 4 tryin anyway
<PF-Away> np
<sidnelson> fdoving: i need the rrdtool simple interface
<reldruh> is there a way to embed konsole into konqueror?
<PF-Away> malik_: try apt-get install gspca
<PF-Away> reldruh: yes
<[EG] Tauri> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<PF-Away> "Window" on the menu, and "Show Terminal Emulator"
<reldruh> PF-Away: what is it?
<PF-Away> look up
<sidnelson> fdoving: the problem is that module depends the many other module and install one a one by hand is borry rsss
<fdoving> sidnelson: something like apt:/show?librrdp-perl (put that in konqueror address)
<sidnelson> fdoving: ok
<fdoving> sidnelson: exactly, that's why we use the distribution packages, all dependencies are incldued.
<reldruh> PF-Away: where is window? I don't see it on my menu bar, or in any of the menus..
<_6StringKng_> adept updater hangs att 99%...
<_6StringKng_> what shoudl I do
<_6StringKng_> should I do?
<PF-Away> reldruh: just left of "Help"
<PF-Away> _6StringKng_: wait
<sidnelson> fdoving: thanks ... i think that is work for me
<_6StringKng_> k, no wit says error for one of the sources
<bonbonthejon> reldruh: if you turned off the menu do ctrl-m
<_6StringKng_> ftp://boluftp.uni-bonn.de edgy Release.gpg
<reldruh> PF-Away: I have 'Settings' just left of help, and there's nothing about a terminal or window in there. My menu is on..
<hellcattrav> doesanyone know how i would go about backing up my knetworkmanager settings?
<PF-Away> reldruh: something is wrong... Try opening a clean konqi (alt+f2, konqueror)
<fdoving> hellcattrav: backup ~/.kde/share/config/knetworkmanagerrc
<hellcattrav> ok
<[EG] Tauri> !moodin
<ubotu> moodin is a ksplash theme engine, enabled by default in Kubuntu Dapper, and you can grab it for Breezy here: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=25705
<sidnelson> fdoving: nice tip, i dont know that a i can see info about packages in the konqueror ... that's great
<PF-Away> I have Location, Edit, View, Go, Bookmarks, Tools, Settings, Window, Help
<hellcattrav> fdoving:what is ~?
<_6StringKng_> k, no wit says error for one of the sources
<_6StringKng_> k, no wit says error for one of the sources
<_6StringKng_> ftp://boluftp.uni-bonn.de edgy Release.gpg
<reldruh> PF-Away: that doesn't change my menubar. I haven't fiddled with the menubar settings in konq
<fdoving> sidnelson: yes, if you just go to apt:/ in konqueror you can search and all. it's nice :)
<fdoving> hellcattrav: ~ is your homedir. /home/username usually.
<hellcattrav> oh
<hellcattrav> ok
<fdoving> _6StringKng_: what is the error?
<hellcattrav> thank you
<illusia> how do i change trash icon or where i can find direct location which icon is used?I checked /usr/share/icons/mytheme and changed all trash icon to their size and nothing happend :(
<_6StringKng_> just said error where the loading bar was
<fdoving> hellcattrav: you're welcome, it won't backup passwords stored in the wallet. those are in ~/.kde/share/apps/kwallet/
<fdoving> illusia: what do you want to do with the trash icon, replace it?
<illusia> fdoving yes
<fdoving> illusia: the files used are /usr/share/icons/default.kde/*/filesystems/trash*
<malik_> PF-Away: apt-get install gspca .......apt cant find package in repos
<PF-Away> sorry, just found an old forum post telling it contained a driver
<sstchur> Wonder why KDE won't seem to honor thunderbird as my default mail client.  I've done what I believe is necessary to set that up
<PF-Away> !thunderbird
<ubotu> a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<illusia> fdoving thx
<sstchur> ubotu: What I'm trying to do is get KDE to auto launch thunderbird when I right click on a file and choose Actions -> Email File
<reldruh> sstchur: if you go to System Settings > Default Applications, you can pick your email application
<sstchur> reldruh: Ok thanks... I did in fact try to do this.  I chose thunderbird, but it still keeps trying to launch kmail.  Why would that be?
<joshjosh> quick noob question: Trying to install new icons in KDE...tells me that the file isn't a proper icon archive. There a quick fix for this, or am I SOL?
<Lopalopa> salve
<reldruh> sstchur: I'm really not sure... I use kmail, I've never had to change that. That's the only place I know of to change that. Sorry :-(
<joshjosh> the file is a tar.gz archive, if that helps
<rmd_> why did the kubuntu-desktop want me to configure postfix?
* deleter i'll be back: .
<sstchur_> reldruh: sorry connections problems.... not sure if you replied, but if so... I missed it
<reldruh> sstchur: I just said that I use kmail and have never had to change that so I don't know why it might not be working
<reldruh> can somebody help me get an embedded konsole windows in konqueror?
* Dr_willis wonders why one would want one..
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> but lets see
<fearful> Hello
* Dr_willis edits the toolbars to add a 'show konsole' button
<Dr_willis> there ya go.. browser up top.. konsole at bottom
<fearful> hey does any one know how i can add different dictionary packages for openoffice, like lets say spanish?
<mayer> Any1 know if there is a way to get microsoft wireless gaming receiver working in kunbuntu?
<chavo> reldruh, F8
<tauri> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<Dr_willis> gaming reciever = a joystick?
<reldruh> chavo, Dr_willis: thank you both!
<Dr_willis> heh... never notiuced that F8 did that
<Dr_willis> :)
* Dr_willis removes the button now
<fearful> can any one help me?
<mayer> Dr_willis: its a usb device that lets u use xbox 360 wireless hardware on the pc
<Dr_willis> mayer,  interesting
<Huey> i think beryl and kcontrol are fighting over control over the keybindings in some way that they never get registered...is there a way to instruct beryl to allow kcontrol to handle all the keyboard shortcuts?
<Dr_willis> mayer,  i would say do some googling. that may be so new theres no support for it yet.
<rob-west> will F8 work in gnome
<Huey> for instance, katapult no longer launches with Alt+Space
<rob-west> for USB devices
<Dr_willis> Huey,  yep. thats an issue with beryl it takes over a lot of keybindings
<mayer> Dr_willis: been googleing for awhile so guess its too new to c there yet
<tauri> how do i make themes for KDE?
<Dr_willis> mayer,  yep. that would be my guess
<Dr_willis> tauri,  kde-look.org and check out the tutorials
<tauri> cool
<BluesKaj> never understood what is katapult about, anyway?
<Dr_willis> tauri, its NOT trivial. :)
<Huey> Dr_willis: but beryl doesn't have anything assigned to Alt+Space
<mayer> Dr_willis: to bad wanted my wireless headset working, oh well guess it wont take to long
<tauri> meaning?
<fearful> when i try to install beryl from my adept it says that the beryl has an error and can't install it.. how could this be fixed?
<[EG] Tauri> what do u mean its NOT trivial?
<reldruh> BluesKaj: katapult is wonderful. You launch it with Alt+Space, start typing the name of a program or file or even math problem and it returns matches. If you press enter, it executes the current... thing
<fearful> damn i didn't know that
<BluesKaj> whynot just click on the file ...why type ?
<_6StringKng_> I need help getting my windows vista partition mounted...my xp one auto mounts but not the vista one, which contains all my media files, lol
<BluesKaj> guess i don't "get it", reldruh
<reldruh> BluesKaj: what if the file isn't on your desktop? Or if it's buried layers deep in your folders?
<reldruh> BluesKaj: it's incredibly convienent. Even more so than Alt+F2 for me because I don't have to type the whole file name
<reldruh> BluesKaj: no matter what I'm doing, katapult lets me open something new without really interrupting what I'm doing
<fearful> my adept doesn't find any programs... i need to download aMsn and it can't find it
<reldruh> BluesKaj: try it out and if it's not your thing, that's cool. But it's a pretty popular application. At least give it a chance
<[EG] Tauri> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<_6StringKng_> I need help getting my windows vista partition mounted...my xp one auto mounts but not the vista one, which contains all my media files, lol
<BluesKaj> trying to open sources list , but it dies
<phicho> hi guys can somebody tell me how can i install kubuntu platfom on ubuntu sistem but not to download form net because i already have it on cd version 6.06 LTS
<[EG] Tauri> !KDM
<ubotu> kdm: X display manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 611 kB, installed size 1480 kB
<fearful> can anyone help me, my adept won't finde neither aMsn or Wine
<[EG] Tauri> how do i run KDM?
<fdoving> !universe | fearful
<ubotu> fearful: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<_6StringKng_> I need help getting my windows vista partition mounted...my xp one auto mounts but not the vista one, which contains all my media files, lol
<fdoving> !ntfs | _6stringkng_
<ubotu> _6stringkng_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<fearful> thank you!
<phicho> anyone ?
<fdoving> _6StringKng_: not sure what magic vista does to the partitions, the instructions at that site might not work for you then..
<[EG] Tauri> how do i use KDM?
<fdoving> phicho: do you have the alternate install cd, or just the desktop/livecd?
<fdoving> [EG] Tauri: it should be autostarted at boot.
<[EG] Tauri> ok how do i change the themes?
<fdoving> [EG] Tauri: hack /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<[EG] Tauri> kk
<fearful> what do i need to download to get dictionary in spanish for open office?
<phicho> fdoving i think it is the live cd the one with a blue mask
<fdoving> fearful: myspell-es
<fearful> thanks!
<fdoving> phicho: ouch, then it won't work. you can't simply install the packages from it.
<fearful> andy one more thing, whats the best msn client?
<fdoving> kopete.
<fearful> ok
<gareth_> i preffer gaim
<swanfl> bear in miond, kpoete has issues
<geert_> Mister Fearful just go to your instal program and download the dictionary sp.
<swanfl> gaim is good
<swanfl> they both have their bugs and advantages
<BluesKaj> amsn works well too
<phicho> ok thx so i must delete ubuntu and install kubuntu but on kubuntu how can i install linux header and gcc and g++ so the "make" word to work ?
<geert_> Or loke in the open office page it is esay
<fearful> im having a pretty bad problem with my wireless card too, i can't connect on wireless. it recognizes it but it won't let me enable it
<fdoving> phicho: install the 'build-essential' package.
<fearful> can any one help me with the wireless problem?
<fdoving> what wlan-card?
<[EG] Tauri> what are some cool themes for Kubuntu?
<fdoving> [EG] Tauri: checkout http://kde-look.org
<[EG] Tauri> yeah i am
<[EG] Tauri> lol
<phicho> fdoving thx alot so in Packer Manager i check 'build-essential' and i can use 'make' on kubuntu
<fdoving> phicho: yep.
<phicho> thanks
<fearful> does any one know how to get mp3's to work i forgot the name of the program..
<darksider415> fearful: sudo aptitude install libxine-extracodecs
<darksider415> fearful: Or install libxine-extracodecs from within Adept.
<fearful> thank you
<darksider415> fearful: Just make sure you've got the multiverse repository enabled.
<fearful> ok
<fearful> hey listen maybe you can help me with the wireless problem
<fearful> i go to network connections, and it recognizes it, but it doesn't let me enable it
<darksider415> What chipset?
<fearful> it's a Dell WLan Card 1350
<darksider415> Are you in "adminstrator mode"?
<fearful> yes
<fearful> it turns it green then goes to red again
<darksider415> fearful: Is it set to automatically enable when you boot?
<fearful> yes
<fearful> have any idea what could be going wrong?
<Admiral_Chicago> you're driver isn't installed
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't know how to help you install it, i'm terrible with wireless
<Admiral_Chicago> but yes, your driver is probably not installed
<fearful> i see
<Admiral_Chicago> fearful: laptop?
<fearful> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> lspci, look for the wireless controller
<Admiral_Chicago> lspci ... run that in konsole
<fearful> ok a lot of things came up
<fearful> lol
<fyrmedic> fearful: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation
<Admiral_Chicago> fearful: page up...or shift + page up, you'll see it near the bottom
<fearful> yea it says soemthing about the wireles
<fearful> i'll try the site
<fyrmedic> fearful: that link is to the installation instructions for ndiswrapper. I am in the process of the same thing, at least you can get yours up in system settings.
<fearful> lol:p
<fyrmedic> it is a good tutorial that should work for you.
<Admiral_Chicago> fearful: what does the line read
<darksider415> fearful: It's a Broadcom-based card, which is a major part of why it's not working. Here's the documentation to make it work. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_(ndiswrapper)?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<Huey> if hitting Alt+Space makes the cursor jump back one word in nano run through konsole, does that mean there's a problem with xmodmap or something? i think this may be related to why Alt+Space does not launch amarok
<oem_> is there a proggy that i can use to install proggies in ark?
<Huey> er, katapult*
<fearful> it just says Network ontroller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<oem_> is there a proggy that i can use to install proggies in ark?
<fearful> damn it my adept doesn't find libxine-extracodecs..
<fdoving> !multiverse | fearful
<ubotu> fearful: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Mena> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<hellcattra1> fdoving: I was wanting to save my knetworkmanager settings, b/c i plan on reinstalling from the live cd to make the XP partition smaller...what else shoudl i save?
<darksider415> fearful: And the wireless should be found in that wiki entry.
<darksider415> !broadcom wireless
<fearful> ok but my universe repositories are enabled..
<darksider415> You need the multiverse repository as well.
<fdoving> fearful: you need multiverse too.
<fearful> they are all enabled
<Admiral_Chicago> but it is in multiverse :)
<Admiral_Chicago> fearful: sudo apt-get update
<Admiral_Chicago> or hit update
<compilerwriter> SOS adept hung up on me.  What do I do?
<fdoving> hellcattra1: documents and things you've created?
<darksider415> Multiverse isn't automatically shown in the standard Kubuntu install, so you'll need to add multiverse to the line with the Universe repository.
<fdoving> !adept crash fix | compilerwriter
<ubotu> compilerwriter: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Wulfe> can somebody help me install superkarumba ? i did the ./configure in KDE and then went to make ... and i get nothing ... where am i going wrong ?
<Admiral_Chicago> Wulfe: it's in the repositories
<Dr_willis> Wulfe,  yave you ever compiled anything befor?
<Admiral_Chicago> Wulfe: open adept and search for SuperKaramba
<Wulfe> not really
<Dr_willis> !info superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba: a program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 515 kB, installed size 1408 kB
<fearful> when i do
<fearful> sudo apt-get update it says command not found
<Dr_willis> Wulfe,  thgeres several pacaktges you need tyo intall to get the compiling  system going.
<Admiral_Chicago> or, try sudo apt-get install superkaramba in a konslo
<Mena> Go to here kde-look.org to find themes for superkaramba
<Admiral_Chicago> fearful: in a terminal?
<fearful> yes
<Wulfe> tried the apt-get install superkarumba and it didnt find it
<Dr_willis> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<noe> hola
<Admiral_Chicago> freddy@omg-gnus:~$ sudo apt-get update
<Admiral_Chicago> Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty Release.gpg [191B] 
<Dr_willis> then your repositories are not set up right.
<Dr_willis> . In component universe,
<Admiral_Chicago> Wulfe: because it's spelled superkaramba. you may need universe
<Wulfe> do i need to add to my sources list ?
<Admiral_Chicago> !universe | Wulfe
<ubotu> Wulfe: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<fearful> how do i set them up correctly?
<Admiral_Chicago> check that link
<Dr_willis> ## UBUNTU REPOSITORIES
<Dr_willis> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main restricted universe multiverse
* Admiral_Chicago has to study. good luck everyone
<Dr_willis> i think is the proper line to enable them all.
<Mena> Dr_Willis, its sure that i cant use source lit of edgy on fiesty right ?
<Admiral_Chicago> Mena: no
<Dr_willis> I dont do fiesty.. :)
<Admiral_Chicago> that is a sure way to break things
<Dr_willis> proberly wont try fiesty till a month or so after its released.
<Mena> Admiral_Chicago, even if i renames edgy to feisty on the source
<Wulfe> where is the source list located ?
<Admiral_Chicago> all your sources should be of the same release *unless* you are using special repos like Koffice or Amarok
<darksider415> Mena: Just change where it says "edgy" to Feisty and the Ubuntu repositories work.
<Admiral_Chicago> Mena: that would update you to Feisty
<Admiral_Chicago> Wulfe: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Admiral_Chicago> Wulfe: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Admiral_Chicago> the second one
<Mena> darksider415, ok
<darksider415> I've been running Feisty since Herd 2 on my notebook, and it's pretty nice.
<Admiral_Chicago> Dr_willis: Testers! :).
<Admiral_Chicago> Herd 1 over here, no problems. :)
<Mena> Admiral_Chicago, so if o use fiesty and thsi source with the name fiesty will work for packages right
<Admiral_Chicago> okay time to be productive / a good student
<fearful> lol
<fearful> bye
<Admiral_Chicago> Mena: rephrase please
<Wulfe> so what do i add into there ?
<Mena> Admiral_Chicago, you say it will update me to fiesty
<Admiral_Chicago> Mena: yes, it will grab the latest packages in Feisty
<Mena> Admiral_Chicago, but for pacages also right i mean if there was a n update after upadteing to feist
<Mena> updating *
<Admiral_Chicago> Mena: you will update a lot of packages
<Mena> ok
<Mena> Thanks fiends
<fearful> i am using an externla hd for my music, can any one tell me how to change the privledges so i can read/write i tried right click
<Huey> when xrestop says it is monitoring 33 clients, what exactly does this mean?
<Huey> are there 33 different programs drawing?
<compilerwriter> Adept closed complaining about uncommitted changes.  Should I reboot and try again, what next.
<j_> OH man Beryl is awesome.. =)
<j_> It's even more awesome that I finally got it working on my machine
<fearful> can any one tell me how to fully reboot kubuntu, kill all processes i can't open adept
<Huey> is anyone else having problems with beryl/kde interactions?
<compilerwriter> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<fearful> The APT database could not be opened problem.
<j_> I'm slowly working it out, I use KDE
<Huey> fearful: sudo reboot
<fearful> tried
<fearful> still
<darksider415> fearful: Open up your konsole and type "sudo killall adept" then "sudo killall dpkg"
<slyfox> Is there some kind of program on Linux which will allow me to set specific time allowed for someone to sit on the computer? I mean like say 3 hours per day on weekends and 1.5 on weekdays ?  Soemthing Like Child Control on Windows ?
<darksider415> fearful: That should work.
<fearful> ok, cuz after i installed the repositorie you told me it said there was an error updating or soemthing
<fearful> darksider415 still the same problem..
<fearful> The APT database could not be opened.
<KaoticEvil> anyone know its its possible to run ndiswrapper on 64-bit *buntu? (with 32-bit drivers)
<fearful> darksider?
<fdoving> KaoticEvil: not possible, iirc.
<fdoving> !adept crash fix | fearful
<ubotu> fearful: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<KaoticEvil> fdoving: that sucks :(
<hellcattra1> fdoving: ive not yet created any documents in kubunty yet
<KaoticEvil> ive got this shiny new 64-bit chip lol
<arrenlex> KaoticEvil: You won't notice any performance difference from 64-bit for desktop use. Only difference is in the compatibility problems. Highly advise you to use a 32-bit distro.
<KaoticEvil> arrenlex: i already am... im running 32-bit kubuntu edgy
<KaoticEvil> arrenlex: i was just wanting to get full use of my 64 bit system
<KaoticEvil> at least better use than my 64-bit vista will give me
<fearful> nope that didn't help either:(
<fearful> i still can't open the adept The APT database could not be opened!
<fearful> can any one help
<fearful> I can't open adept, something about the APT Database any one help?
<malik_> what is the best media player?..........VLC/Mplayer/Kmplayer/Kaffeine?
<fdoving> codeine
<radius> *cough* vlc
<radius> ;p
<Vincent_k> hrrmz mplayer hrmz eh
<radius> guess everyone has their preference
<arrenlex> mplayer
<malik_> never hear abt codeine........radius: that means vlc no good?.... im using kubuntu edgy 3.5.5
<lerneaen_hydra> random enduser question: I can't seem to find a config for getting the screen to power down automatically after X minutes, and idea of where that type of setting is?
<Mena_> can i make kubuntu to use the iso character whicn xp is using make xp
<Mena_> or make xp to use
<malik_> lerneaen_hydra system settinsg then monitor n display settings then power tab n set ur time limit there
<malik_> lerneaen_hydra: system settinsg then monitor n display settings then power tab n set ur time limit there
<lerneaen_hydra> malik_; err, my screen control module seems to be dead for some reason, is there some file somewhere I could modify instead?
<malik_> lerneaen_hydra: wudnt know abt that but u have to enable administraor mode to bring alive those screen controls
<X704> Hi
<lerneaen_hydra> yeah, I have root cabability
<X704> I am trying to install Kubuntu right now, I'm on the live CD...
<X704> I want to know why this one partition is hidden (22gigs worth)
<malik_> lerneaen_hydra: did u click on admin. mode tab in the bottom of the power tab page?
<malik_> if u have then i wudnt have clue whats goin on sorry
<lerneaen_hydra> it's not that the module is greyed out, it's that the module can't be loaded at all (complains about a broken installation of bad 3rd party apps), and I haven't touched my install for quite some time now
<lerneaen_hydra> s/of/or
<X704> this may or me not be revelent, but it has the same lable (hda1) as the windows partition
<malik_> sorry cudnt be any help.
<malik_> im a newbie myslef
<malik_> myself*
<lerneaen_hydra> ah, I see
<lerneaen_hydra> thanks anyway :)
<X704> anybody have any ideas?
<TFS_Mac> Hello
<X704> hi
<X704> I would like to know why the last 22 gig partition is hidden
<X704> ...
<X704> the HD has 5 partitions...
<rolnyzx> does anybody know how to improve the looking of fonts in GTK1 apps like audacity? They just look ugly and big
<TFS_Mac> (X704 - i hope you don't ask me - I'm no Kubuntu Expert at all. I have a problem myself. Sorry.)
<Master_Kale> its possible to upgrade from Kubuntu 6.06 to 6.10, right?
<X704> hmm
<rolnyzx> !fibts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fibts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<X704> does anybody know much about partitions?
<rolnyzx> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<malik_> thanx guys vlc fixed my audio/video problem........mplayer wudnt play that file n Kaffeine was playing with jerky audio but vlc is playin it jusssssssssssssssssst fine
<rolnyzx> !Mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<X704> anybody?
<TFS_Mac> OK. Hope I don't disturb anyone, but I have a Problem booting Kubuntu 6.10 with a Dual-Monitor Setup
<X704> heh
<oem_> how do i open a .tgz file?
<j_> Is it gunzip?
<rolnyzx> oem_, tar xvf <filename of the file>
<rolnyzx> you want to unzip
<TFS_Mac> When the GUI starts, some absurd settings for Refresh-Rate get set - My display shows: "Out of range -> 180 Hz / 81 kHz"
<TFS_Mac> that seems a bit off ;)
<TFS_Mac> It's a Standard-LCD that supports Max. 1024x768 75 Hz
<TFS_Mac> My Graphics-Card listens to the Name "Geforce 6600 GT"
<rolnyzx> !gsfonts
<ubotu> gsfonts: Fonts for the Ghostscript interpreter(s). In component main, is optional. Version 8.14+v8.11+urw-0.2 (edgy), package size 3632 kB, installed size 5108 kB
<rolnyzx> !gsfonts-X11
<ubotu> gsfonts-x11: Make Ghostscript fonts available to X11. In component main, is optional. Version 0.20build1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 116 kB
<X704> anybody have experience with partitions?
<compilerwriter> I have limeted experience with them x704
<X704> ok
<coreymon77> oaky
<coreymon77> major problems
<coreymon77> i try to boot my computer
<compilerwriter> x704 just ask your question and we will all do our best to help.
<coreymon77> and it ives me something about it being in busyshell
<coreymon77> and an error message thats something like
<coreymon77>  /bin/sh filed: cannot run tty
<compilerwriter> I need to know how to find out which packages adept downloaded for me before it pooped out and then how to get it to install them.
<coreymon77> whats that about
<_6StringKng_> could someone help me, I'm a little confused as how to mount a windows partition in linux, lmao
<X704> I have one partition for windows (fat32) and 3 (22gigs) for different Linux installs and one swap partition, why can't I format the last 22gig partition? it says that is is hidden.
<rolnyzx> !mount > _6StringKng_
<dsmith> how is it that one version of nvidia drivers will show smaller then the other version, even when they are supposed to be of the same screen resolution
<_6StringKng_> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<_6StringKng_> ?
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> help m,e
<coreymon77> i try to boot my computer
<compilerwriter> Jucato Lynoure are you two demi-gods present?
<coreymon77> and it gives me a black screen and something about it being in busyshell
<coreymon77> and then i get an error message thats something like
<coreymon77>  /bin/sh failed: cannot run tty
<compilerwriter> I honestly have no clue coreymon77 but if there is someone lurking who can you will get an answer.
<rolnyzx> _6StringKng_, is readonly ok, or you want it rw
<Skrot> Are you trying to boot the install cd, coreymon77?
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> Skrot: im on a livecd right now
<Skrot> I got the samme message when I tried to install Kubuntu Edgy
<coreymon77> Skrot: but that was when i was booting normally
<Skrot> ah
<Skrot> Dunno about that
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> i think i may have to reinstall
<coreymon77> so next question
<coreymon77> there is something particular that i want to save that on my linux drive
<rolnyzx> does anybody here have weird looking fonts in GNOME applications like audacity?
<pingveno> mine just looks weird
<compilerwriter> Anyone know how to find out which stuf adept had gotten downloaded before it crapped out on me?  Then how do I get them to install.
<coreymon77> ill try not to format my home direcotry
<pingveno> gtk1.2, yuk
<coreymon77> but just to be safe
<pingveno> I'm having some trouble getting electric sheep as a screen saver to work in full screen.
<coreymon77> how can i access my linux files from a livecd so that i can copy some of it to a cdr
<compilerwriter> coreymon77 I HIGHLY cautuion you to back that directory up before you do a reinstall.
<pingveno> It just is a small window
<coreymon77> compilerwriter: how do i do that from a livecd
<compilerwriter> Can you mount the hard disk?
<coreymon77> compilerwriter: and im not sure which partition my home directory is
<pingveno> It's installed through adept and I found a .desktop file that turns it into a kde screen saver
<coreymon77> i have 3 partitions on my disk
<X704> bah, ubuntu might be a better place to ask
<pingveno> The same thing happens with [pingveno@pingveno-laptop] $ electricsheep
<coreymon77> compilerwriter: hdb1, which is the /boot partition
<coreymon77> compilerwriter: and then there is hdb2 and hdb5
<coreymon77> compilerwriter: i dont knoow which one is my home
<compilerwriter> hdb5 is probably a swap
<compilerwriter> just mount them all if you can and look.
<coreymon77> compilerwriter: so mount hdb2 and hdb5 right?
<coreymon77> compilerwriter: hdb1 is the /boot partition
<compilerwriter> If you can get them mounted and see what is on them once they are mounted.
<coreymon77> compilerwriter: but wait, isnt your home directory on a seperate partition than the rest of my hd
<coreymon77> compilerwriter: how do i mount again?
<compilerwriter> coreymon77 I am not really sure about all of that.  I am just trying to sort of feel our way through this thing.  I freely admit that I am no exper.
<compilerwriter> !mount | coreymon77
<ubotu> coreymon77: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<coreymon77> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<coreymon77> compilerwriter: this is from a livecd
<coreymon77> compilerwriter: how can i do it from a live cd
<eric> thats a nice little script ubotu
<compilerwriter> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<_6StringKng_> well thanks for all the help, would of had it done sooner but didnt bother reading a tutorial all the way through, blame the adhd I guess, got my Vista partition mounted, listening to music right now
<compilerwriter> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<compilerwriter> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<coreymon77> anyone know how to mount my linux partitions while running off of a livecd
<coreymon77> ?
<rolnyzx> Has anybody here successfully installed and set-up msttcorefonts?
<Skrot> yeah
<rolnyzx> Skrot, are you answering to me?
<Skrot> yupp
<rolnyzx> what about GNOME applications? you don't have anyproblem with those?
<Skrot> I don't use any GNOME-apps
<Skrot> Well, I've got firefox, but it's onlye GTK-dependent afaik
<rolnyzx> I dont have problems with Firefox, but with some other Gnome stuff I do
<rolnyzx> for example, OpenOffice
<oem_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8454/
<rolnyzx> or Audacity
<rolnyzx> everything looks weird
<Skrot> Didn't think OpenOffice was dependant on gnome
<Skrot> And it works fine here :>
<weswh-work> i am a bit confused, the website says that Fiesty Herd 4 is the latest milestone release image, but there is a Feisty 5 image avail as well. It's just not at the "milestone" point yet?
<Skrot> Maybe the list isn't updated
<eric> whats supposed to be different in feisty?
<finch> hello
<Skrot> Newer kernel, newer Xorg (7.2), easier codec installation, etc
<rolnyzx> http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=408217464&size=o
<rolnyzx> I meant GTK, yes
<rolnyzx> look at that screen shot, you will see the difference
<coreymon77> anyone know how to mount my linux partitions while on an edgy livecd
<Skrot> Does not look like that here
<coreymon77> ?
<eric> k
<Skrot> coreymon77: mkdir /mnt/temp;mount /dev/<your partition> /mnt/temp ?
<X704> is this where I submit a grammer/spelling error for qtparted?
<weswh-work> so, would one probably have better luck with Feisty 4 or 5 cd at the moment?
<Skrot> Proably not, X704
<Skrot> http://qtparted.sourceforge.net/index.en.html
<coreymon77> Skrot: what if i want to moutn a few of them
<rolnyzx> Skrot, can you tell me what script, tutorial or whatever you used to make fonts look fine?
<Skrot> coreymon77: mkdir /mnt/temp2 and mount /dev/<your other partition> /mnt/temp2
<Skrot> rolnyzx: I just did sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts and set kcontrol -> appearance & themes -> GTK Styles and Fonts -> (*) Use my KDE fonts in GTK applications
<rolnyzx> And ooo looked fine?
<Skrot> Atleast oowriter
<rolnyzx> That's basically what I did
<X704> ok :)
<Skrot> rolnyzx: http://folk.ntnu.no/romnes/oowriter.png seems okay?
<rolnyzx> It looks much better than mine, but I still see a problem with antialiases there...
<Skrot> hum, I haden't noticed. Where? In the writer it self, or in the menu's/titlebar?
<rolnyzx> or not.. I dont know
<rolnyzx> In the menu bar
<rolnyzx> The writer itself looks good
<michimanon> salam
<Skrot> okay
<oem_> is there an easier program to use to open executable files other than ark
<rolnyzx> oem_, you must mean compressed files
<rolnyzx> instead of executable
<oem_> yes
<oem_> i am getting very frustrated
<rolnyzx> well, IMO command line is better
<rolnyzx> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<fdoving> oem_: you might like them to open directly in konqueror instead?
<oem_> yes
<oem_> instead of having to always use the command line
<carutsu> *hello*
<fdoving> oem_: open a konsole (kmenu -> system -> konsole 'sudo rm -r /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/mimelnk/application/'
<eric> are there skins for Konversation?
<oem_> oem@ubuntu:~$
<oem_> that is what it gave me
<compilerwriter> Adept crashed on me.  How do i figure out what it had already downloaded and what it hadn't?
<fdoving> compilerwriter: you don't need to, it'll pickup where it stopped.
<j_> How do I direct comments to people?
<carutsu> can anybody remember me where do i have to download the codecs for mp3... mpg, and so
<fdoving> compilerwriter: but the files are saved in the cache at /var/cache/apt/archives/
<compilerwriter> thanks fdoving
<fdoving> !codecs | carutsu
<fdoving> ouch.. ubotu is out.
<carutsu> xD
<fdoving> carutsu: have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<carutsu> thank you
<michimanon> hello everybody, i would like to know please how i can install a software (gaim or any kind of software please)
<rolnyzx> Skrot, I got it to look better, specially the writer part, the menu is antialiased but looks kind of odd http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=409123528&size=o
<pingveno> I'm trying to get electric sheep set up, but all I get is a half sized window.
<pingveno> I found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2137256
<rolnyzx> my screenshot is the one on top, yours is the one on the bottom
<fdoving> michimanon: hi, you can read all about it at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware - there is a kubuntu section.
<michimanon> thanks fdoving
<pingveno> I also tried compiling from source, but I'm getting an error about x11_frame_t not having the member xvimage
<lontra> what's a plasma metabar?
<sgentry6> does the kubuntu dvd install come with a compiler?
<fabio> boa noite
<MasterRa13> hello!
<fabio> hello
<Dr_willis> sgentry6,  its on the dvd.. but not installed by default
<Dr_willis> the dvd has a lot of packages onit not installed by default
<fabio> good night
<sgentry6> hopefully 6.10 will allow me to run the console install, 6.06 didn't like my graphics card :(
<Dr_willis> the alternative isntall cd - shouldent care.
<andy> dfi lanparty bios
<andy> Hi, I'm running the live cd on a hard drive without an OS on it. How can I check out the contents of the hard drive?
<Master_Kale> quick question, how can I tell what version of Kubuntu I have installed. I want to see if I have 32-bit or 64-bit edition installed
<rolnyzx> still, there are GTK applications that don't work well with my font setup. Like Audacity, does anybody have audacity with normal size msttcorefonts? Mine looks really bad look this screenshot http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=409140582&size=o
<rolnyzx> on the back, there is a GTK application with fonts working perfectly, and on the front a GTK1 application, it is audacity, and it looks so bad that it is annoying
<rolnyzx> does anybody have this problem. or experienced this problem before?
<pingveno> I think it's quite possible that Audacity with GTK1 just really looks bad :-P
<rolnyzx> hahaha, yep, but there must be some way to solve this mess...
<pingveno> yeah, true
<pingveno> I wonder why it hasn't been switched to GTK2.
<sgentry6> 6.10 doesn't like the card either Dr_willis
<rolnyzx> me neither
<bonbonthejon> Master_Kale: lsb_release -a
<bonbonthejon> andy:  mount the hard drive
<bonbonthejon> Master_Kale: lsb_release -a
<Master_Kale> bonbonthejon, I can't see if I'm using 64-bit with that :(
<bonbonthejon> sorry if i'm repeating, i got disconnected
<pingveno> Could there be a problem involving wxWidgets?
<pingveno> I think that's what Audacity is built on top of
<bonbonthejon> Master_Kale: if you havent changed sources.list, it should say
<Master_Kale> I JUST installed Kubuntu right now, and I'm kind of new to the whole experience
<Cugel> masterkale: welcome!
<Master_Kale> thanks :P
<bonbonthejon> Master_Kale: its ok, you found the right place
<Master_Kale> I'm going to Virtualize Windows because of the nature of some of my work
<Cugel> I got my printer to work today -- a Canon printer. I'm actually proud.
<Master_Kale> but my laptop really isn't a gaming machine, so speed isn't an issue
<Cugel> No need for excuses, most of us have to run Windows somewhere -- at work for example.
<bonbonthejon> Master_Kale: open konsole, run "sudo less /etc/apt/sources.list", it should say x86 or 64
<PF-Away> Master_Kale: unama -a
<bonbonthejon> PF-Away: didnt think of that
<PF-Away> or rather uname -m
<bonbonthejon> andy: you still around
<Master_Kale> lol, it says x86_64
<Master_Kale> uname -m gives me that :P
<bonbonthejon> Master_Kale: so its 64 bit
<Master_Kale> I'm going to assume that means its 64-bit
<Cugel> Yes.
<Cugel> I get i686
<Master_Kale> has anyone been successful at running Windows apps in "Coherence" mode?
<Master_Kale> I read an article about it on Digg.com, and it sounded pretty cool
<PF-Away> coherence?
<PF-Away> as in Coherent, the OS
<PF-Away> ?
<Cugel> digg.com?  (okay, trolling)
<coreymon77> gah
<coreymon77> how do i mount my drives
<Cugel> coreymon: man mount
<PF-Away> coreymon77: sacrifice goats
<coreymon77> what does it mean by mount: can't get address for /dev/hdb2
<PF-Away> alt+f2, type in "man:/mount"
<coreymon77> what is the "remote_host" for my drive
<pingveno> Personally, I prefer satanic rituals for getting hardware/software to work
<PF-Away> coreymon77: "more /etc/fstab"
<PF-Away> !paste | coreymon77
<ubotu> coreymon77: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Cugel> masterkale: you mean parallels?
<compilerwriter> poor coreymon is having a hell of a time.
<PF-Away> pingveno: usually, i just drive out the daemons with garlic, when nothing seems to work
<pingveno> Oh, yeah, I tried that too
<coreymon77> PF-Away: im running a livecd
<compilerwriter> I tried to help but wasn't much use.  You guys help him please.
<coreymon77> PF-Away: my system is messed
<Cugel> coreymon: you're not in the right channel, I think. Maybe try #ubuntu or #linuxd
<pingveno> But I couldn't find enough garlic
<PF-Away> coreymon77: Ubuntu livecd?
<coreymon77> PF-Away: no, ku
<coreymon77> PF-Away: im running a kubuntu livecd and i want to back up my home directory before i reinstall
<PF-Away> coreymon77: ok, please paste the output of "dmesg" to a pastebin
<PF-Away> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<coreymon77> PF-Away: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8461/
<coreymon77> Cugel: how am i in the wrong channel
<PF-Away> coreymon77: your disk is b0rked
<coreymon77> Cugel: cant you see im running conv
<coreymon77> PF-Away: you mean the home direcotyr?/
<PF-Away> coreymon77: the whole partition, it seems
<coreymon77> PF-Away: no way to get it back?
<PF-Away> I doubt the KUbuntu livecd has everything you need for fixing it
<PF-Away> there's hope, as long as it isn't physically damaged
<PF-Away> ;)
<coreymon77> PF-Away: how can i fix it
<coreymon77> i can mount the /boot partition, which in on the same drive
<PF-Away> there's some tools that can help you
<coreymon77> PF-Away: so i doubt its physically damaged
<PF-Away> then it's probably only that partition
<PF-Away> seems like a superblock is damaged
<coreymon77> PF-Away: how do i fix it
<coreymon77> PF-Away: a what?
<PF-Away> a superblock, which contains important info on the partition
<coreymon77> okay
<habilida>  Hi.. I have a problem with a sweex usb wireless adaptor.. the chipset is syntek chip.. the kwifimanager detect all the wireless I have close home and mine, but I cant connect to mine, I put the pass and everything correctly as I'm connected on another laptop on the same way...anybody knows why is not connecting? Thx
<coreymon77> all i want to do is to be able to get a few files off on it onto a cd
<coreymon77> then i will whipe it and reinstall
<coreymon77> PF-Away: so how do i do this
<PF-Away> i'm googling, please hold on;)
<coreymon77> PF-Away: if it helps, i also have windows on this computer (on a sepreate drive)
<PF-Away> there's backup superblocks
<coreymon77> i can boot into that
<PF-Away> i doubt windows can do any good;)
<coreymon77> or use some space on that drive
<coreymon77> PF-Away: i have plenty of space on the second driv
<coreymon77> e
<coreymon77> PF-Away: if that helps
<apallo> hello
<carutsu> no
<beo> hi, i just installed kubuntu and have a nvdia card, is there a link for a quick install?
<carutsu> wubdows might help
<carutsu> windows i mean
<carutsu> install ext3 for windows
<coreymon77> ill do anything
<carutsu> then back up
<apallo> !nvidia | beo
<ubotu> beo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PF-Away> coreymon77: please run "dumpe2fs /dev/hdb2 | grep Backup"
<carutsu> that might help too...
<coreymon77> PF-Away: make sure we dont delete anything yet
<PF-Away> coreymon77: that command just finds a backup superblock
<beo> thanks
<coreymon77> PF-Away: did you also see the hdb5 partition
<PF-Away> coreymon77: since the main superblock seems to be damaged
<coreymon77> PF-Away: is that anything?
<arif> hello..can anyone help me regarding kubuntu pls ?
<carutsu> !power manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power manager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cugel> arif: ask, dude.
<beo> !nvidia | beo
<arif> i downloaded kubuntu 6.10 burned the image, but when I press start or install kubuntu
<arif> a dialog box appears saying "Error cant boot from CD"
<arif> i run my pc on an Inter Celeron processor
<arif> is it just a bad burn or something else
<pauljw> did you verify the md5sum of the iso arif ?
<Admiral_Chicago> md5 name.iso in the command line
<arif> yes
<pauljw> then I would try a new burn, no faster than 4x and verify that too.
<Cugel> pauljw: yes, I recommend that as well -- I had to do that once, too.
<sstchur_> How would I tell KNetworkManager to use ndiswrapper instead of madwifi?
<pauljw> :)
<arif> i was recomended a new burn too, seems that's the only problem..
<pauljw> it's common
<arif> also another question if it's possible
<arif> excuse my ignorance but this is the first time i want to use kubuntu as I have always used windows
<geert_> Hoe kom ik uit dit programma en log uit en ga helemaal uit dit programma het fock me op daar het helemaal at random werkt!
<Fogge> The scary thing is that i understood half of that, and not because i speek dutch
<arif> i have an ati radeon 7500 video card..will kubuntu find the drivers automatically, or I have to download manually (if so, where do I find them)
<sidnelson> i try to install a module perl but i have this erro : "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lrrd". i dont know what package is missing
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> what repos do I need to use for feisty?
<Flosoft> I want to upgrade my edgy
<Dasnipa`> Flosoft, well unless you plan on testing/debugging i wouldnt recommend feisty as its still a month from release
<geert_> So i have to speak englisch yes mister foggy
<Flosoft> well ... I usually upgrade to the new distro one month before the release
<Flosoft> to help debug it :)
<Dasnipa`> well that is excellent
<Flosoft> and to check out new stuff :D
<Flosoft> so ... with what do I need to replace edgy? with herd or feisty?
<Dasnipa`> im not sure... i would imagine feisty though dont quote me on that
<Dasnipa`> Flosoft, it is likely you could ping the server and see
<intelikey> what is automatically setting the hwclock ?
<snake_> hi all
<Flosoft> Dasnipa`: thanks about the tip ... didn't think of that :D
<snake_> what can i use to edit .fla files in kubuntu
<snake_> ??
<Flosoft> it's feisty
<intelikey> anyone know what might be adjusting the hwclock  and writing to /etc/adjtime  ?
<sstchur_> What would the error "modprobe config already contains alias directive" mean when running ndiswrapper -m ?
<coreymon77> PF-Away: im back
<PF-Away> i see that;)
<Adek05> Is there someone from poland? :D
<PF-Away> nice
<PF-Away> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<toulouse> hey guys, im trying to blank a cd with k3b, but it doesnt want to do it
<Adek05> Ale Adam dzisiaj da popis :D
<toulouse> it says it fails
<Adek05> what fails?
<toulouse> blanking the cd
<intelikey> so no one has a clue what might be fiddling with my clock ?      i rm's /etc/init.d/hwclock* so i know it's not those...     thoughts ?
<crackhead> when i am on firefox, and i use the scroll wheel on the mouse to scroll down a page, each scroll movement creates a very visible, slow refresh down of the page. does anyone know why?
<rolnyzx> intelikey, what do you want to do exactly?
<intelikey> rolnyzx stop the system from monkeying with the hwclock
<toulouse> anyone know how to force a cd to blank? i cant get it to work with k3b
<rolnyzx> intelikey, I cant help you
<intelikey> ok.
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: dell?
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago no.
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, there is a bug that ubuntu messed Dell HW clocks
<jhutchins> coreymon77: Sometimes blowing the dust out and re-seating the cards and memory modules will do a lot for a computer.
<crackhead> admiral_chicago: know anything about my question?
<Admiral_Chicago> what is it?
<crackhead> when i am on firefox, and i use the scroll wheel on the mouse to scroll down a page, each scroll movement creates a very visible, slow refresh down of the page. does anyone know why?
<jhutchins> sstchur_: Still around?  Probably means you have something defined twice in your configuration.
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, does this happen with a new profile?
<jhutchins> crackhead: What card and what drivers?
<intelikey> yeah i don't think it's the same thing though, here it's just adjusting the hwclock and writing to /etc/adjtime to compensate for the adjustment... which is like setting your wrist watch by your wall clock and setting your wall clock by your wrist watch...
<Admiral_Chicago> try it in firefox --safe-mode
<sstchur_> jhutchins: ok... well, i have madwifi installed, but having problems with it, so now trying ndiswrapper.  Are they fighting or something?
<arif> i have an ati radeon 7500 video card..will kubuntu find the drivers automatically, or I have to download manually (if so, where do I find them)
<jhutchins> sstchur_: Probably both trying to define the card and load a module for it.  You should probably remove madwifi before you try ndiswrapper.
<crackhead> i have nvida geforce 6150. i dont have the nvidia drivers right now installed, i dont think.
<crackhead> how can i check which drivers are being used at the moment?
<Adek05> arif in terminal write: xorg-driver-flgrx
<Adek05> oh
<xBill> crackhead: look in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Adek05> sudo apt-get install xord-driver-flgrx
<Admiral_Chicago> crackhead: run firefok -safe-mode in a konsole
<sstchur_> jhutchins: ok... lemme ask this:  Is there any chance ndiswrapper would work better for me than madwifi? (I assumed madwifi would be preferred)
* compilerwriter thinks sylpheed is sweet
<Admiral_Chicago> run with no addons, what happens
<crackhead> run safemode firefox everytime??
<Admiral_Chicago> no, i want to know if its an extension / theme issue
<jhutchins> sstchur_: Depends on the chipset.
<xBill> Admiral_chicago: i hab the same problem, it was because of the vesa-driver instead of the correct one
<sstchur_> jhutchins: Madwifi seems to work... except that it kicks out a lot on me, and I can't reconnect without resetting my router... would that be a driver issue?
<jhutchins> sstchur_: Could be an issue with your router.  Mine appears to be failing, and I thought it was the card at first.
<Admiral_Chicago> i run an Nvidia card with the nv driver, I have not had a problem with it ever.
<Admiral_Chicago> however, on Feisty, X was trying to chose the vesa driver and didn't recognize the card, that may be the issue
<sstchur_> jhutchins: yeah,... I was considering trying to see if there was an update for my router firmware.  The thing is, under Windows this card/router combo seemed to work fine
<Cugel> admiral: maybe get the 'real' nvidia drivers?
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't see how X could have launched with the wrong driver though
<sstchur_> jhutchins: It's an atheros chipset by the way
<crackhead> what's the nv driver?
<crackhead> is that nvidia or the generic ones included with kubuntu?
<Admiral_Chicago> imho, 'real' is the open source one, as someone that does Mozilla dev in Ubuntu, i'll tell this is probably not a driver issu
<xBill> crackhead: generic
<Admiral_Chicago> neutraloss: nv == open source driver
<Admiral_Chicago> nvidia == proprietary blob
<crackhead> lol
<jhutchins> sstchur_: When we had a Mac laptop here, it would work fine with the other laptop running Windows, but if I connected with Linux it would kick the Mac off.
<jhutchins> Yes, for true atheros madwifi is preferred. but there appear to be some "almost atheros" devices out there; among them the Netgear WG111T.
<intelikey> admiral_chicago  " ntpdate pool.ntp.org > /dev/null 2>&1 && hwclock --systohc > /dev/null 2>&1 "   that runs when i dial-up   so in theory the clock should always be in sync.  problem is that just a few minutes ago it was 6 hours off.  and the /etc/adjtime was set for a six hour three second adjustment   that seems to be cumulative, because; i blanked /etc/adjtime and sync'd the clock and it is now correct.   got pointers ?
<sstchur_> jhutchins: Ah.  I have a Netgear WGsomethingOrOther router..... could that be it?
<crackhead> admiral_chicago: firefox safe-mode had the same appearance.
<sstchur_> jhutchins: My PCI wireless card is a DLink
<crackhead> even this konversation window does the same thing when scrolling up or down.
<jhutchins> sstchur_: I know far less than the wireless web pages about cards I do not own.
<jhutchins> crackhead: Try turning "smooth scrolling" on (or off if it is on).
<crackhead> where is that located?
<Admiral_Chicago> crackhead: hmm, join me in #ubuntu-mozillateam please
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: hmm, what does your clock adjustment in kicker do?
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago idk i don't even run kde
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: hahah, okay.
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago this is at the console level
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: i know there is a command that does a sync...
<intelikey> ntpdate pool.ntp.org &&  hwclock --systohc
<Admiral_Chicago> the error is probably with hwclock, give me a sec
<intelikey> and as i said that command runs when ever i dial up.  so it should always be in sync.    being synced every day some times two/three times a day...   so there should never be even one seconds drift. let alone 21603
<jhutchins> intelikey: WHat timezone are you in?
<intelikey> utc-6
<intelikey> and i know that could explain 21600 seconds.  but after clearing /etc/adjtime  it's back to normal.
<intelikey> and nothing about timezones should call for a three second change
<intelikey> btw, hwclock is set to utc  so timezone should not affect it at all.
<X704> hey everybody :)
<shegde> Hello
<eagles0513875> hey all
<shegde> Need help on kubuntu wireless setup
<X704> I had the wireless internet work with the live 6.10 Kubuntu CD...
<X704> how did you guess?
<X704> anyway now, after the install it does not work
<shegde> i could get the wireless working using ndiswrapper
<eagles0513875> i have to do that too
<xBill> x704: encryption ?
<X704> none
<shegde> now, each time i reboot, i have to do the modprobe ndiswraper and then open the wireless assistant and connect
<shegde> is there a way i can get this in some /etc/init.d or some..
<eagles0513875> u want my long shegde
<eagles0513875> log i have that i used to set mine up
<eagles0513875> and i will have to use again to set it up
<xBill> x704: what do ifconfig and iwconfig say ?
<xBill> does iwconfig know the correct SSID ?
<shegde> I dint use iwconfig
<stifflernewb> he's talking to the other guy :P
<xBill> shedge: knetworkmanager ?
<shegde> this is a fresh install, i dont have knetworkmanger either
<X704> xBill: atho and 3 others
<X704> *ath0
<Admiral_Chicago> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<xBill> x704: which one is your wireless card ?
<X704> ...
<X704> :p
<stifflernewb> which company made your computer? and what brand is the router your connecting again?
<X704> when you have a problem, and you ask a professionl about the problem, it fixex it's self
<stifflernewb> lol
<X704> *fixes
<X704> almost always
<stifflernewb> I know, I work in a tech support :P
<xBill> lol
<HymnToLife[] > X704, yes, but you rarely get a refund for the help you asked :p
<stifflernewb> customers calling saying "oh... wait, its fixed", they're the ones I like the best
<BluesKaj> stifflernewb, dunno if I'd brag about that :)
<eagles0513875> how can i force eject my cdrom drive
<Admiral_Chicago> lol @ BluesKaj. I was tpying that
<stifflernewb> BluesKaj, diffrence is that I actually knows what I'm doing :P
<X704> heh, my cousin keeps a network up for a living, and they pay him simply for his problem-fixing aurora
<eagles0513875> i tried sudo umount -f /media/cdrom0
<X704> some sort of story
<X704> *same
<X704> :)
<stifflernewb> hahaha, one chick where I work once said "ok, you need a longer tp-cable since the one your currently using is creating a magnetic field that disrupts the router"
<intelikey> oh my.  this system is really confused.   hwclock -u
<intelikey> Sat Mar  3 11:12:38 2007  -0.971105 seconds
<intelikey> but local time is correct.
<X704> anyway, thanks for your aurora help :)
<intelikey> that means that hwclock thinks the hwclock is set to local time.
<gareth_> does anyone know if you can get rid of the icon text on the desktop so you just see the icons???
<Mena> !ubuto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<globe> can anyone tell me how to check if my swap is working?
<eagles0513875> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<snake_> what can i use to edit .fla files in kubuntu
<cpk1> globe: huh? you usually dont need to go into swap
#kubuntu 2007-03-04
<eagles0513875> !.fla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<X704> ttyl :)
<globe> cpk1: I am not trying to go there, I am trying to see if it is working.
<snake_> what can i use to edit .fla files in kubuntu
<Mena> glope, maybe there is a command on terminal but if you opened you partition editor if you see its mounted so its being using by kubuntu
<cpk1> globe: well 'free -m' will give you info on memory usage
<eagles0513875> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<PF-Away> !xfs
<ubotu> xfs: X font server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 53 kB, installed size 192 kB
<eagles0513875> !jfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> !reiserf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reiserf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PF-Away> !reiser
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, in benchmarks it outperforms many others on I/O operations, but they take notoriously long to mount.
<eagles0513875> !reiser
<cpk1> globe: also 'fdisk -l' well tell you all your partition information (you might need to use sudo)
<cpk1> will*
<xBill> snake: .fla is a flash file - maybe your browser can open it (if you have a flash plugin)
<globe> cpk1: 'free -m' shows zeros for Swap (total, used and free all zero).  This is what is making me think its not seeing it
<Mena> cpki, if i make mu intel viga card to not take a memeory form my ram is that okay or will amke a apro or you dont knw :P
<X704> ...
<Mena> make*
<X704> last question, what about Java?
<cpk1> globe: does fdisk -l show a swap partition?
* X704 has never use Linux before
<cpk1> !java | X704
<ubotu> X704: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
* X704 and would like to know how to run his JAR Executables for java
<globe> cpk1: yep.
<X704> hmm
<cpk1> hrmm its probably turned off globe but I forget how to turn it back on =P
<cpk1> globe: nevermind try swapon
<cpk1> heh
<X704> ok, thanks again :):):)
<ubuntu> hi, i'm at installing kubuntu for the first time
<Mena> X704, to install the whole java do this in terminal sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<albertkopejkev> how large should the swap cache be?
<albertkopejkev> i got 512 ram
<yaccin> albertkopejkev: as large as your free hdd-space is ^^
<Mena> a;bertkopjkev, i guess it might be 2xram
<albertkopejkev> so, the bigger the better?
<cpk1> albertkopejkev: how much ram do you have?
<eagles0513875> how do i  unlock my cd drive
<albertkopejkev> 512
<eagles0513875> seems like when i was installing somethign usint wine it locked it
<cpk1> albertkopejkev: then you should use abtou 1gig for swap
<Mena> so make it 1 giga as i guess
<cpk1> about*
<albertkopejkev> thank you very much
<BluesKaj> 1Gig swap is plenty
<albertkopejkev> see you soon ;)
<albertkopejkev> btw. i'm using linux for the first time
<albertkopejkev> and i'm so much impressed
<globe> cpk1: swapon -a => swapon: /dev/hda5: Invalid argument <= (/hda5 is my swap)
<gonow> hi
<albertkopejkev> the possibility of using the system before installing it
<albertkopejkev> way to go
<albertkopejkev> cya
<yaccin> globe: what filesystem is hda5?
<xBill> eagles : maybe unmount it manually
<yaccin> albertkopejkev: yes, theres a live cd with installer
<eagles0513875> tired xbill but it says it busy
<cpk1> globe: does /etc/fstab say /dev/hda5 is swap?
<yaccin> you can use it and when you like install it and use it while the installation is running :)
<globe> yaccin: Linux Swap / Solaris
<yaccin> hmm
<globe> cpk1: yep
<xBill> eagles: sudo ps -ax | grep cdrom
<gonow> wonders if the next version of ubuntu will have yahoo messenger in the pacage
<cpk1> globe: then just try swapon -a
<eagles0513875> says something bout bad syntax
<yaccin> gonow: ubuntu: gnome, kubuntu: kopete
<globe> cpk1: swapon -a => swapon: /dev/hda5: Invalid argument <= (/hda5 is my swap)
<yaccin> err
<yaccin> ubuntu: gaim
<xBill> eagles : did you run it from a terminal ?
<cpk1> oh i see
<cpk1> odd
<gonow> ah i see
<eagles0513875> yes even sudoed
<cpk1> globe: cat /proc/swaps say anything?
<globe> cpk1: nope...returns blank
<xBill> eagles: ok, try sudo ps ax | grep cdrom (the same but without  the " - ")
<gonow> the version of ubuntu i have is lts das it have nameserver dns server  stc becose i thinking of starting up a registry ie for tlds
<eagles0513875> command not found
<eagles0513875> xbill i think i know y its locked for some reason i mounted it multiple times
<eagles0513875> once im done im going to have to restart it
<cpk1> globe: what does it say in /etc/fstab for your swap partition?
<globe> cpk1: (thanks for your help) /dev/hda5       4890   4998  875511    82      Linux Swap
<cpk1> globe: ... that doesnt look like a correct entry at all
<K`zan> Anyone here using a Netgear WG511v1 and WPA-PSK?
<eagles0513875> how do i configure sendmail
<eagles0513875> !sendmail
<ubotu> sendmail: powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Transport Agent. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.13.8-2 (edgy), package size 191 kB, installed size 248 kB
<globe> cpk1: oh lol...that was fdisk -l ....
<cpk1> oh that makes more sense =)
<globe> cpk1: /dev/hda5    none (mount point)     swap (type)   sw (opt)    0 (dump)     0 (pass)
<Shepard[Russia] > HHmm.
<Shepard[Russia] > !kopete
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu2.2 (edgy), package size 6824 kB, installed size 18932 kB
<cpk1> odd that is how it should be
<cpk1> try swapoff
<eagles0513875> shepard gaim is better
<eagles0513875> !gaim |shepard
<ubotu> shepard: Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<cpk1> kopete is better =P
<Shepard[Russia] > eagles0513875, i more like SIM ;))
<eagles0513875> ?
<eagles0513875> what do u mean shep
<yaccin> yes kopete <3
<lonewolf1066> I dropped my laptop a small distance, so I don't think anything was harmed, but is there a way I can run a test to just make sure? Would fsck work, and if so, would I have to unmount the disk first?
<Shepard[Russia] > sim-im.org ... Icq like prog
<eagles0513875> kool
<globe> cpk1: swapoff -a returns nothing
<yaccin> lonewolf1066: dont need to unmount it
<cpk1> lonewolf1066: smartmon tools might be better
<yaccin> oh theres also meebo.com <3
<cpk1> globe: ok i guess try turning it on now
<lonewolf1066> cpk1: Thanks
<globe> cpk1: yea, still same Invalid arg error.  Where is that disk manager program?
<yaccin> qtparted?
<eagles0513875> is there a way to ping port to see qhich one is open
<cpk1> I wonder if it only likes uuids...
<yaccin> cpk1: why did they switch to uuids?
<yaccin> its more... complicated
<globe> cpk1: It was uuids at one point.  A forum post suggested I change it back to the standard format
<fyrmedic> Ok I am on a roll and don't want to ruin it. I got my wireless adaptor working, now I need to get my sound working. Any body got a link that will help?
<Dr_willis> it fixes a lot of other issues in a flexable namor
<cpk1> globe: yeah, I dont think you actually need uuids
<tiHo> hi! see this site: _http://tattoo.clan.su   Free forum! (by Russia) (5 languages: russian, english, deutch, france,spain) ;) and #freeforum
<xBill> eagles: you are searhing for nmap
<cpk1> globe: try swapon -L /dev/hda5
<globe> swapon: cannot stat /dev/disk/by-label//dev/hda5: No such file or directory
<Dr_willis> by-label?
<Dr_willis> thats.. odd
<Shepard[Russia] > Tell me someone plz, what exacly .deb packages I need to install to play .mp3? Something like "libmpeg"?
<Skrot> Any rsync (server) users around?
<cpk1> Dr_willis: the whole thing is odd, his fstab has the correct entry and everything
<Dr_willis> the kubuntu faq mentions the packages needed by various programs
<Dr_willis> for mp3 playback
<Dr_willis> cpk1,  yea.. weirdness
<cpk1> wonder if mkswap would be worth a shot?
<Shepard[Russia] > Dr_willis, ooopss.. Thank you!
<globe> cpk1: qtparted shows /dev/hda5  filesystem as unknown.  is this right?
<p1s> hi
<sakura> hello
<Shepard[Russia] > hi there
<p1s> can someone help me?
<cpk1> I would imagine that its wrong, but fdisk knows its swap...
<p1s> i have a problem
<Fogge> Just ask the question p1 :)
<cpk1> you could just reformat the swap part if you are sure of it I suppose
<p1s> and i cant find the andwer
<p1s> :P
<p1s> ok
<p1s> so
<p1s> i run linux from Vmware
<p1s> and
<albertkopejkev> is there a palm-desktop software for linux available?
<fyrmedic> How do I figure out what chipset my soundcard is using. I have run lspci and others and can't figure it?
<p1s> i can't instal VMware tools
<cpk1> fyrmedic: lshw
<p1s> he want to recompile kernel and say to me to give the locant to the
<p1s> linux source
<p1s> and i don't know where is it
<p1s> :|
<Shepard[Russia] > :) Similar sh*t at me..
<cpk1> actually I dont think I can see my chipset with that either =P
<globe> cpk1: is it okay that my swap is in an extended partition?
<yaccin> p1s: he doesnt want to recompile your kernel
<yaccin> p1s: he wants to compile the kernel modules
<fyrmedic> cpk1, I'll give it a shot. Thanks
<yaccin> theres an instruction for installin vmware tools
<Shepard[Russia] > kernel headers, i suppose
<yaccin> ill search the link, one moment
<p1s> waccin: and what is the adress
<lnxkde> sup guys
<lnxkde> :)
<cpk1> pretty sure mine is in an extended part too
<p1s> but i dont know ehre is the adress
<p1s> the heather
<xBill> ps1: i guess the headers are not even installed
<lnxkde> hey guys someone here uses 1400x900 resolution (widescreen) on Nvidia card with Nvidia 9746 driver??
<p1s> do u know whre is it
<p1s> where from can i instal then?
<Shepard[Russia] > kernel.org? Dunno...(
<xBill> ps1: try to install linux-headers-[your-kernel-version]  in the package manager
<p1s> xBill i;m new in linux
<yaccin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Tools?action=show&redirect=VmwareTools
<p1s> what comand i must to wrote?
<p1s> tks yacin
<p1s> i look there now
<xBill> ps1: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic
<p1s> now i run sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<p1s> home to work
<p1s> 6h are from i still triw
<p1s> i need for university
<lnxkde> someone here uses 1400x900 resolution (widescreen) on Nvidia card with Nvidia 9746 driver??
<lnxkde> I get a huge resolution when I use nvidia drivers and my xorg.conf seems allright :/
<p1s> p1s@p1s:~$ sudo ./vmware-install.p
<p1s> sudo: ./vmware-install.p: command not found
<p1s> ???
<Sanne> hi
<yaccin> .pl
<sakura> hello
<yaccin> not .p
<p1s> ??
<p1s> why
<yaccin> you can also do ./vmware-install.pl -d
<yaccin> because its a .pl file not a .p
<xBill> what about tab completion ?
<intelikey> ok what does /etc/adjtime do just prezactly ?
<p1s> same
<p1s> do't work
<comosicus> who is using gaim?
<comosicus> i have a problem and i whant to solve it
<yaccin> p1s: are you in the right folder?
<Cyco> i am
<Cyco> gaim
<p1s> no :|
<comosicus> good
<p1s> no i saw
<MegaVolt> got a dual monitor kubuntu problem: when i check "align to grid" all icons from my secondary screen, which is left of my primary one, get shifted to the primary. icon setup on primary screen gets messed up in the process
<MegaVolt> any ideas?
<p1s> hoq can i go to cd-rom: cd media?
<xBill> ps1: should'n perl scripts be executed by perl [name-of-the-script]  ??
<p1s> cd cd-rom ?
<yaccin> cd /dev/cdrom
<yaccin> or
<yaccin> cd /media/cdrom
<yaccin> ^^
<comosicus> i whant to add a buddy and gaim said that the id is not on a server list
<intelikey> yeah you can't cd into a device node.
<sakura> while we're on cd-roms, when i insert one, KDE pops up a window to system:/media/cdrom or something
<sakura> and it shows up blank, and i have to manually go to /media/cdrom to see it
<p1s> p1s@p1s:/media/cdrom$ sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<p1s> sudo: ./vmware-install.pl: command not found
<p1s> cand undertsnat
<intelikey> nobody knows what /etc/adjtime is/does/'is for' ?
<EADG02> Any idea how I can pipe irc channel talk from irrsi into KTTSMgr/Festival so I can "listen" to irc?
<albert> hi, can anybody tell me a good software page, for linux?
<intelikey> p1s not executable
<p1s> :|
<intelikey> p1s disk mounted 'noexec' ?
<ubuntu> does the herd5 installer support upgrading my 6.10?
<joshjosh> how can i find out which herd i'm running?
<lnxkde> someone here uses 1400x900 resolution (widescreen) on Nvidia card with Nvidia 9746 driver??
<lnxkde> I get a huge resolution when I use nvidia drivers and my xorg.conf seems allright :/
<yaccin> there is no herd 5 or am i wrong?
<yaccin> o.O
<p1s> is
<intelikey> joshjosh herd... ?     lsb_release -a
<p1s> p1s@p1s:/cdrom$ ls
<yaccin> !herd4
<ubotu> To download Feisty Fawn Herd 5, visit http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/herd-5/ - read the release notes at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/herd5, and consider doing the tests at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing
<p1s> bug-sles10
<p1s> bug-sles10.objects.vmxnet.o
<yaccin> oh
<p1s> b.vmware-tools.modules.binary.bld-2.6.16.21-0.8-i586debug-sles10
<p1s> ld-2.6.16.21-0.8-i586kdump-sles10
<yaccin> :D
<p1s> ld-2.6.16.21-0.8-i586smp-sles10
<p1s> les10.objects.vmxnet.o
<p1s> ult-sles10.objects.vmdesched.o
<p1s> jsut his i have i ncdrom
<p1s> why?
<p1s> i mont good
<globe> hey...whoever was helping me with my swap, its fixed.  I decided to restart and now I show free space in the swap.  thx
<heretic> not 1400 but 1650x1080 for my 20" widescreen lnxkde
<lnxkde> heretic:
<ubuntu> does the herd5 installer support upgrading my 6.10?
<lnxkde> heretic can I show my xorg.conf?
<yaccin> ubuntu: just do a dist-upgrade
<heretic> yap
<lnxkde> heretic: or can u send me yours
<intelikey> p1s so is it mounted 'noexec' ?
<p1s> sudo mount /dev/cdrom ~/Desktop/vmware-tools-distrib
<p1s> like tihs i monted
<Cyco> does anyone know of a way to troubleshoot init scripts, i am running edgy and my startup is getting hung at rc.local....If I hit enter it goes directly to login which is fine but just looking to solve this annoyance
<Cyco> i have sysv-rc-config and have disabled usplash amongst others and had no problems, only started hanging when i took quiet out of grub entry so i can see startup
<Rajura> How do you get Java to work
<Rajura> or err rather install
<intelikey> p1s if that flood eariler (which you should never repete) is the full list then there is no file named *.pl
<heretic> lnxkde use one of that websites to show us your xorg.conf
<p1s> ok
<p1s> sory for flood
<eagles0513875> can anyone help me understand as to y when i try to install a multi cd game after the 1st cd it locks the drive and i cant eject it to put in the next one
<eagles0513875> this is using wine btw
<heretic> argh i cant remeber the name of one of these sites
<intelikey> p1s to prevent flooding always use a pastebin for things like that
<intelikey> !pastebin | p1s
<ubotu> p1s: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
* Rajura sighs
<eagles0513875> does anyone know much bout wine
<p1s> ubotu: ok, sory one more time
<p1s> is a bot, stupid me
<intelikey> !thanks | p1s
<ubotu> p1s: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<heretic> there you go lnxkde
<p1s> ok
<p1s> i run sudo ./vmware-install.p
<p1s> but now ask me:
<p1s> In which directory do you want to install the binary files?
<p1s> [/ps1/bin] 
<lnxkde> heretic:  sorry my connection died
<yaccin> just hinter enter
<lnxkde> heretic: hey can we priv msg?
<yaccin> *hit enter
<p1s> okk
<yaccin> p1s: defaults are always right on ubuntu :)
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: try in #wine
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: try in #winehq, sorry
<intelikey> <yaccin> p1s: defaults are always right on ubuntu :) <<<  lol    good one yaccin    :)
<eagles0513875> in there but no help there either
* intelikey resorts to google for the answer to a simple Q          "sad i know."
<cpk1> eagles0513875: are you running wine from inside the cd directory?
<heretic> lnkde: use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ to show us your xorg.conf
<Rajura> Someone tell me how do you get java to work with firefox
<Rajura> automatrix is down soo err
<andres> hello
<eagles0513875> !automatrix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<p1s> back
<p1s> ok
<p1s> it work :D
<p1s> tks all
<andres> !serverlist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about serverlist - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> !lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> cpk yes im running it from inside the cd directory
<andres> how can i do to save my name?
<cpk1> eagles0513875: dont do that =P
<eagles0513875> ok lol it just hit me
<cpk1> eagles0513875: wine /media/cdrom0/some.exe
<andres> !rules
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<andres> how can i do to protect my name ?
<eagles0513875> nothign happened
<fyrmedic> I am trying to install alsa from source. When I try and install the utils package it gives an error that it requires curses. Aside from mine, ;) what is that?
<intelikey> !register | andres
<ubotu> andres: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<lnxkde> someone here uses widescreen resolution on Nvidia card with Nvidia 9746 driver??
<lnxkde> I get a huge resolution when I use nvidia drivers and my xorg.conf seems allright :/
<eagles0513875> ty cpk hopefully i can get this installed
<cpk1> eagles0513875: what game is this?
<andres> what can i do to add more channels , ,notr only the ubuntu channels , cause i'm conected with the server of ubuntu
<eagles0513875> world of warcraft
<dewey> good day mates
<eagles0513875> lol
<Cyco> lnxkde does your xorg log post any errrors?
<lnxkde> Cyco nope :/
<cpk1> ok then you shouldnt have too many problems
<intelikey> andres   /join #some_channel
<Cyco> is your res in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lnxkde> Cyco: maybe is something with the modes
<eagles0513875> then another think i have an issue with cpk is the graphics
<lelle> lnxkde: I tried a new 22" widescren mon. with a windows computer (nvidia card and latest driver) ... and it would not understand 1680x1050 ...
<lnxkde> Cyco: yep
<lnxkde> :/
<Cyco> do you have custom modelines ?
<Admiral_Chicago> lelle: !X
<Cyco> what resolution and what gen card?
<Admiral_Chicago> err
<Admiral_Chicago> !X | lelle
<ubotu> lelle: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lelle> and when I created the res. it would turn out "gigantic" .. scrolling
<Admiral_Chicago> follow the link, it will show you how to fix it
<lnxkde> Cyco:  ModeLine     "1400x900" 104.2 1400 1480 1632 1864 900 901 904 932 -hsync +vsync
<Admiral_Chicago> oh wait, haha, nvm
<Sanne> fyrmedic: most likely you need a development package of the ncurses library. I don't know the exact name, you can try to find the package name at oackages.ubuntu.com or  'apt-cache search curses'. Look for a package with '-dev' at the end.
<lnxkde> Cyco:
<lnxkde>    SubSection     "Display"
<lnxkde>         Depth       8
<lnxkde>         Modes      "1400x900"
<lnxkde>     EndSubSection
<Sanne> fyrmedic: sorry, packages.ubuntu.com
<lnxkde> weeeeeeeeeee kubuntu is here
<Cyco> that is at depth 8j
<intelikey> depth 8  ???  256 colour ?
<Cyco> do you have that res at higher depth?
<lelle> so not even nvidias win-driver seems to like w.s-resolutions
<eagles0513875> cpk is there a way i can get my mesa glx to change from indirect to direct
<kubuntu> hi room im new to this whole linux thing and i need help getting a dvd to work
<lnxkde> Cyco: sorry yeah
<Cyco> haha ok
<Cyco> just checking
<lnxkde> Depth       24
<eagles0513875> i tried the binary drivers only screwed up ubuntu
<yaccin> kubuntu: http://videolan.org/libdvdcss
<Cyco> does your res work with vesa driver?
<yaccin> install the latest release :)
<yaccin> and dvd should work ^^
<eagles0513875> tried everything imaginable to get the glx to work
<lnxkde> Cyco: yep
<kubuntu> k
<cpk1> i dont know anything about ati cards, never had one
<kubuntu>  thx
<fyrmedic> Sanne; THanks I get fat fingers too,  ;)
<Sanne> fyrmedic: hehe :). I'm helping you search right now, btw.
<heretic> lelle: you can manually set a widescreen resolution with the nvidia win driver
<intelikey> just a note.  my nvidia will do depth 15 but not depth 16  on any rez.   depth 24 also works on all.    so you might need to avoid depth 16 on some nvidia cards
<lnxkde> heretic:  can u send me ur xorg.conf?
<eagles0513875> but use PASTEBIN
<lnxkde> Cyco: and u? use nvidia?
<Cyco> yes
<heretic> i havent got any probs with my ws screen under linux or win... both recognize the screen correctly
<eagles0513875> anybody know much bout ati cards
<Cyco> 1680x1050
<Cyco> NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  1.0-9631
<lnxkde> Cyco: if u send me your xorg.comnf
<Cyco> older direct from nvidia site
<eagles0513875> cpk i still cant eject the cd
<andres> hey , i tried to install ubuntu with the live cd , so i put the live cd in my cd room and i restarted my computer , after thata the live cd showed me some options ! , i started "stard or install" after that was loading and later my screen turn black, and nothing happened , why ?
<lnxkde> I will be happy as he;; '_
<heretic> take it lnxkde
<lnxkde> happy as hell ;)
<Sanne> fyrmedic: I suspect it is libncurses5-dev.
<eagles0513875> cpk can we talk in private
<lnxkde> heretic: I dont see the file :/
* intelikey ponders how happy hell is...
<lelle> yep, and it became larger and scrolled ... after trying every option in the more advanced settings, it eventually worked ... it felt exactly like making a modeline actually ... did not expect that from win
<eagles0513875> lol
<lnxkde> intelikey: :p
<lnxkde> intelikey: hehehe
<heretic> moo
<kubuntu> how do i install firefox in kubuntu?
<eagles0513875> sudo apt-get install firefox
<kubuntu> do i download the tar file or is there another way
<eagles0513875> sudo apt-get install firefox
<eagles0513875> that is the way
<eagles0513875> in the terminal kubuntu
<heretic> lnxkde: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8480/
<eagles0513875> !apt-get |kubuntu
<ubotu> kubuntu: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<lnxkde> heretic: thanlx man
<Rajura> how do you install java on kubuntu
<CVirus> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<CVirus> Rajura: ^
<andres> can i install the beryl without install ubuntu , only running with the live cd?
<heretic> Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier. <- works here without any problems
<eagles0513875> cpk help me
<Cyco> lnxkde did this work with older versions of nvidia?
<Sanne> fyrmedic: You can also look at the build-depends of the corresponding ubuntu package. Here, for example, is the dsc (description?) file for alsa-utils. Look at the line 'Build-Depends': http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/alsa-utils/alsa-utils_1.0.11-6ubuntu2.dsc
<Sanne> fyrmedic: might give you a good idea of the package names you need.
<fyrmedic> Sanne; the -dev hint seems to have worked.  Thanks alot
<kubuntu> my konsole says i installed firefox where do i find/use it?
<Sanne> fyrmedic: you're welcome :)
<eagles0513875> cpk i ran the wine eject command and took out the first cd and put in the 2nd one and it didnt work for me it seems like its not recognizing the 2nd cd
<lnxkde> Cyco: yea older drivers
<lnxkde> :/
<intelikey> krap that is imbaressing.   i actually was root that time....   eeeek.
<lnxkde> but this driver worked on fedora
<Cyco> werid may be a bug - this is why i am using older version
<lnxkde> with the default utility nvidia brigs
<Cyco> my card crapped with latest
<intelikey> one tty to far left and one ought not irc ...
<lnxkde> Cyco: heretic thankx a lot
<lnxkde> I have to go
<lnxkde> my gf is calling me
<lnxkde> :s
<Cyco> good luck
<lnxkde> bye guys
<Cyco> checkc nvidia forums
<Cyco> !
<lnxkde> I think I have found the problem
<heretic> hf with your gf  :)
<Cyco> hahah  see ya
<lnxkde> see ya
<lnxkde> thankx
<eagles0513875> lucky u i wish mine would call me
<Rajura> !Multiverse repository
<Rajura> !Multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> monkey see monkey do.    except; in the kubuntu help channel most of the time it's "monkey see, monkey get confused and ask stupid questions"
<Rajura> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<eagles0513875> anyone have any idea y wine wont recognize the 2nd cd after i eject it using wine eject
<eagles0513875> and put in 2nd one but it wont recognize 2nd cd
<eilker> !mencoder
<ubotu> mencoder: MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3171 kB, installed size 7956 kB
<intelikey> eagles0513875 no never been there.  but did you try mounting it?   i don't know if that would help there or not.   also does wine have a mount command...
<eagles0513875> dunno
<eagles0513875> im a wine noob
<intelikey> i'm no wine-O myself...
<eilker> is mencoder a graphical thing ?
<Rajura> !codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rajura> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Rajura> damn it isnt there like an all in one install for the most common used codecs?
<eilker> rajura: my problem is different
<heretic> you could use vlc Rajura
<lelle> and mplayer does .wmv native now in the 1.0 version .. (probably the most wanted win32codecs) .. but i don't know if works just as good?
<Sanne> Rajura: those nost commonly used codecs are mostly also proprietary and can't legally be shipped with ubuntu. So you have to work a bit  for getting them, but the page ubotu gave should help with that.
<intelikey> Rajura for the free formats.  they will play natively.  but there is this thing called "copy rights and patens"  that prevent FOSS form providing the non-free ones.
<intelikey> .ogg   :)
<intelikey> ogg beets mp3 hands down.
<eagles0513875> but what if u use 320 bit rate and mp3 format
<yaccin> what then?
<yaccin> youve get a laaarge mp3 file...
<intelikey> change it to ogg vorbis   heh
<Fogge> All hell will break loose!
<yaccin> ogg ftw
<eagles0513875> technically would flac be the best since its losless
<eagles0513875> only downside to it is file size
<yaccin> but very large files
<yaccin> ^^
<eagles0513875> ya but wat bout vry high quality mp3's using 32bitrate
<yaccin> what about them?
<intelikey> "320 bit rate"  ???    Vorbis audio, stereo, 44100 Hz, ~112000 bps    what means "320 bit rate" ?
<yaccin> 320 kbps
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> sry
<eagles0513875> wine is driving me insane
<phillermann> heyho
<intelikey> ok slightly higher than cda
<yaccin> intelikey: i mostly use 190 - 320 kbps VBR
<yaccin> ^^
<eagles0513875> i use 320kbps mp3 format
<intelikey> ~112000 bps is form cda
<phillermann> any clues on how to put a hdd with a working installation of ubuntu into a complete different PC and get the installation back working?
<phillermann> is that even possible?
<Sanne> phillermann: should be, most hardware will be auto detected by the kernel
<intelikey> phillermann not even hard.   adjust the boot loader and the fstab to reflect the new addressing.
<eagles0513875> this is bs
<yaccin> intelikey: which IS hard for a beginner ^_^
<intelikey> yaccin no.   compiling wine for a 64bit system is hard.
<yaccin> dunno :D
<Sanne> eagles0513875: maybe you could get info or help here? http://www.linux-gamers.net/
<eagles0513875> I HATE WINE
<yaccin> i dont have 64 bit ^^
<eagles0513875> ty sanne
<yaccin> i hate 64 bit
<yaccin> :D
<yaccin> and ati
<yaccin> ^^
<eagles0513875> lol i hate ati
<Sanne> eagles0513875: yw :)
<eagles0513875> and im starting to hate compaq and amd
<yaccin> i think most linux users hate ati
<yaccin> XD
<intelikey> yaccin only the ones that have ati cards..
<yaccin> well most of them also hate ati
<yaccin> :D
<yaccin> at leasdt i hate the card in my notebook
<yaccin> :D
<Sanne> eagles0513875: it might very well be some incompatibility between wine and your game. Wine doesn't claim to be able to run every windows software and every installer yet.
<phillermann> ok, sounds possible... :-) so there's no need to reinstall or "repair installation" stuff like i would have tried on windows? (i'm a convert *g*)
<eagles0513875> ive seen world of warcraft installed with it
<eagles0513875> and run on linux
<yaccin> eagles0513875: which game do you want to run?
<eagles0513875> world of warcraft
<Mark_> how do i get mp3's to play
<yaccin> one moment ill search the installation instruction ^^
<phillermann> thanks, Sanne and intelikey. have a good night/day/whatevertimeitisrightnowatyourplace...
<Sanne> phillermann: i would just try. You just should read up a bit about the grub bootloader, what to change, wich files and so on...
<yaccin> eagles0513875: http://frankscorner.org/index.php?p=worldofwarcraft
<yaccin> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-246098.html
<yaccin> use the last one
<yaccin> ^^
<eagles0513875> ty yaccin
<Steven_J_M> Hi all
<intelikey> phillermann should be as simple as changing the info in /boot/grub/devices  and /boot/grub/menu.lst     and setting the correct addressing in /etc/fstab    that's all that should be affected    other than possably reconfiguring x   which is no biggy.
<Sanne> phillermann: maybe even try and be online here so we can help if need be :)
<Mark_> how do i run mp3's in linux
<yaccin> Mark_: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<intelikey> !mp3 | Mark_
<ubotu> Mark_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<phillermann> sure thing! i'll give it a try when the new notebook has arrived and will come back to your offer...
<phillermann> see ya
<Mark_> thx but my konsole says the file is not available
<Sanne> phillermann: bye :)
<intelikey>           - But please use free formats if you can:
<intelikey>           https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> "if you can"   heh you can.
<intelikey> no one is holding a sword to anyones neck and forcing them to use mp3 format.    not even forcing you to use a computer....
<Mark_> i kno but i just switched form win to linux
<Mark_> and i have 5+ GB of mp3's
<betrayer> hi
<eagles0513875> what u tryign to do mark
<Mark_> play mp3's in amaroK
<yaccin> Mark_: i have ~30 GB :P
<Sanne> Mark_: you can also try xmms media player, it should play them out of the box.
<Mark_> good 4 u?
<intelikey> i was just commenting on  >>> - But please use free formats if you can:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats   <<< and you can!
<eagles0513875> u want to convert to diff formats
<yaccin> Mark_: start amarok and try playing them, there should be a window popping up for isntall mp3 support
<eagles0513875> mark
<Master_Kale> Automatix2 won't run because I'm using Kubunut :(
<Master_Kale> Kubuntu*
<Mark_> no thx i want to keep them in mp3
<yaccin> else install libxine-extracodecs
<Mark_> i tryed it gave me an error
<intelikey> kay oo boo nut ?
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> install amarok and play them in there and install the mp3 support
<Mark_> it says the package isnt available
<Sanne> converting mp3 to ogg will increase the loss, won't it, since both introduce different losses due to compression (although ogg *is very* superiour, when converted from a lossless file like wav)
<yaccin> you have multiverse repo enabled?
<intelikey> Mark_ what flavour of ubuntu are you running ?
<intelikey> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<Mark_> kubuntu 6.06 i
<intelikey> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<intelikey> ok
<Mark_> any help?
<intelikey> Mark_ using that for a patern adjust your /etc/apt/sources.list   enabling the needed repositories
<eagles0513875> u try amarok mark
<intelikey> or just use that one.
<Steven_J_M> I've mucked up my edgy installing my running dpg-reconfigure -a Is there anyway of getting the Edgy livecd to restore the default configs without having to without reinstall my whole system?
<Mark_> its installed
<Mark_> but it dosnt play
<yaccin> Mark_: restart amarok
<yaccin> and really restart, also close the icon in the system tray
<Mark_> k i just killed it
<intelikey> after you change the sources.list  sudo apt-get update    and then start your adept package manages.   you should be able to install what you want/need
<Mark_> change the sources list?
<intelikey> yep
<Mark_> wht command is that?
<yaccin> Mark_: just try if it works now
<yaccin> ^^
<Mark_> nope :(
<yaccin> then open konsole
<Mark_> k
<Mark_> open
<yaccin> type "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<yaccin> (without the "
<Mark_> k
<yaccin> enter password ^^
<Mark_> ok
<yaccin> search a line which contains universe and begins with a deb
<yaccin> add a space after the last word in that line and add multiverse
<yaccin> hit ctrl + x, y to save and enter
<Mark_> it dosnt say anything
<intelikey> or... add         universe multiverse             to the end of the first line that is not commented out....
<Steven_J_M> anyone?
<Mark_> it says GNU nono 1.3.10
<Mark_> and it gives me shortcuts at the bottom
<yaccin> hmm
<yaccin> be sure you typed /etc/apt/sources.list right
<Mark_> yeh
<Admiral_Chicago> could do Ctrl + O
<Mark_> File: ect/apt/sources.list
<Admiral_Chicago> enter
<Admiral_Chicago> ctrl + X
<Steven_J_M> any ideas?
<yaccin>  /etc not etc
<intelikey> Steven_J_M you can fix is the way you messed it up   dpkg-reconfigure -a
<Mark_> ok
<intelikey> ect/apt/sources.list != /ect/apt/sources.list
<Mark_> OK
<Mark_> now it says stuff
<yaccin> so add the multiverse to a universe repo, save and close the file
<intelikey> uncomment as needed...
<Steven_J_M> intelikey: but it will obiviously make the wrong choises again and leave X screwed up etc.
<Mark_> ok
<Mark_> now wht?
<intelikey> yaccin you do realize that just adding multiverse to a line that contains universe will not nesseccarly help him don't you.    you should have him pastebin the finished work.
<yaccin> intelikey: im not good at explaining that in english, sorry ^^
<intelikey> Steven_J_M if xorg is all that is misconfigured why not just copy the old config over the new one?
<intelikey> yaccin before you started with that i tried to send him a sources.list  i guess firewall got in the way...   i've been down that particular road so many times that i know most bumps by hart.
<Mark_> i think i need ot install libxine-extracodecs
<intelikey> it's so much easier to just dcc them a working sources.list and say   put it in /etc/apt/   and update.
<Mark_> but my terminal says its not available, but is referred to by another package
<intelikey> Mark_ yes that's why 'we' had you working on your sources.list
<HymnToLife> intelikey, or having one up somewhere ant tell them to wget it :)
<yaccin> intelikey: i have a highly costumized sources.list for feisty :/
<intelikey> HymnToLife that would work.   but having it on a pastebin will add M$ markup
<Steven_J_M> intelikey: other things are messed up to, the terminal font for example. I just don't understand how running dpkg-reconfigure again will different to last time.
<HymnToLife> not on a pastebin, for example I still have a Dapper one at http://fkraiem.free.fr/sources.list_dapper
<Mark_> so what do i do?
<intelikey> yaccin now, no excuses  :)
<Mark_> all this work just for an mp3?
<yaccin> Mark_: alt+f2
<yaccin> Mark_: enter "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list" (without the " again)
<yaccin> hit control+A then hit Del
<intelikey> Mark_ all this work ?    heh   edit one file  (sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list)   run two command  (sudo apt-get update)   and  (sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs)      is all this work ?
<Master_Kale> is there a way to get Automatix2 to work with Kubuntu?
<yaccin> in your webbrowser open http://bennid.de/files/linux/ << ddapper drake sources.list
<Sanne> Mark_: mp3 is proprietary, can't be shipped with Ubuntu. And you have to learn to edit your sources.list and adding repositories anyhow.
<yaccin> copy the content from the dapper sources.list into kate
<yaccin> save it
<yaccin> then open up konsole again
<intelikey> yaccin you might as well get this edgy one too
<yaccin> ah
<yaccin> im out for a smoke ^^
<Steven_J_M> mp3's worked out of the box for me
<Dr_willis> me to.. but i install  linuxMint. :)
<intelikey> Steven_J_M not on dapper they didnt   edgy was the first release with libxine-extracodecs
<Mark_> where do i get the source.list?
<intelikey> Mark_ it only needs 3 lines  here i'll flood the channel for you.
<eagles0513875> dont inteli paste bin
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main universe multiverse restricted
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main universe multiverse restricted
<intelikey> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main universe multiverse restricted
<eagles0513875> that isnt flooding chanel
<intelikey> that should be all you need.
<intelikey> it isn't chanel either.
<Steven_J_M> intelikey: I used to run dapper, maybe they got installed as a dependancy to something else.
<intelikey> Steven_J_M yeah or maybe you installed codecs and forgot about it...   idk  but on dapper drake and prior you can not play mp3 formats without installing beyond the defaults
<eagles0513875> howbrb
<Steven_J_M> intelikey: can you please explain how running dpkg-reconfigure will be any different this time around?
<Mark_> OMFG it worked!
<Ciberya> Is there an Automatix for kubuntu PPC?
<intelikey> Steven_J_M or maybe you installed them while trying to get flac/mp4/avi support ?
<Steven_J_M> intelikey: maybe
<intelikey> Steven_J_M that's the command to fix xorg.   you answer the questions correctly and it should work.   but like i asked why not just copy the old config over the new one.   dpkg-reconfigure will make a backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf* file.
<intelikey> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf?* /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Mark_> thx a-bunch
<igorjr> hi
<igorjr> i have a question about the adept manager
<igorjr> i tried to download the libxine-extracodecs package
<igorjr> but the search function doesn't find it
<yaccin> lol
<yaccin> igorjr: enable multiverse package
<igorjr> mmmh?
<igorjr> i did
<Steven_J_M> intelikey: because I think other items are messed up to. like the VT terminal font
<yaccin> igorjr: edgy?
<Rajura> Ok Why does sun-java6-bin take forever to install?
<yaccin> Rajura: show details
<yaccin> in adept
<yaccin> because theres a license ^^
<igorjr> i enabled the multiverse package and i did refreshe
<yaccin> you have to agree
<Rajura> im using synpatc
<igorjr> sorry, no i'm not edgy, just bad at english ;)
<yaccin> igorjr: you running edgy or dapper?
<yaccin> ^^
<Rajura> and adept wont start up because theres allready a program running using it
<igorjr> ^^
<Master_Kale> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Rajura> and i cant figure out how to shut it off
<igorjr> sorry, i don't know the answer to this question
<yipe> whenever I try to sign in to my kubuntu-edgy install it says that thecomputer will  be shutting down in one minute, but it never does shut down
<Rajura> ah there we go
<yipe> it won't  let me log in, it won't allow me to shut down (because ones already running),
<Master_Kale> do you guys know how to get Automatix2 to work with Kubuntu? It checks to see if Ubuntu is installed and exits out because its not...installed...
<igorjr> yaccin: could you explain it to me
<igorjr> i'm completly new at this and quite lost ;)
<Sanne> Rajura: if you still get problems, this page may help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<yaccin> igorjr: the releases have "codenames" edgy edge, dapper drake, hoary hedgehog, feisty fawn
<yaccin> ^^
<Rajura> ty Sanne
<Buddha|> Where can I find a list of the repositories for Kubuntu?
<yipe> Master_Kale, automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<intelikey> Steven_J_M add -plow  for all the questions you can get...   but like i said   if you reconfiged to mess it up  then reconfig and fix it.       you first asked if you could copy the configs from the liveCD to the installed system   you can but you wont like it.  and it wont work out of the box cause there are too many cd specific settings in there.
<Sanne> Rajura: you're welcome :)
<Master_Kale> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Buddha|> I'm running Xubuntu, but I want newer versions of KOffice
<Mena_>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <123456>
<yipe> ouch
<Rajura> when i try to install the java plugin for firefox i get
<Rajura> in, scanner, admin
<Rajura> err
<igorjr> so, you mean the release of kubutu?
<HymnToLife> Buddha|, you can use the repos from kubuntu.org
<Rajura> Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<Rajura> and theres nothing else running
<intelikey> /say /msg
<Mena_> hehehe no porb
<Sanne> Buddha|: here's the page with info: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-162.php
<TheVault> Hello guys. I have to install Kubuntu because my Ubuntu keeps stopping when I tried to install it, so now I have to use Kubuntu. Am I able to use the GNOME Desktop in Kubuntu?
<Rajura> TheVault:  yes
<intelikey> /say /anything that starts with / that you don't want the irc client to interpret
<Rajura> if you install  it
<yipe> whenever I try to sign in to my kubuntu-edgy install it says that thecomputer will  be shutting down in one minute, but it never does shut down
<TheVault> would I do sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<Rajura> Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<Rajura> Can someone tell me how to fix that?
<Mena_> OK
<yipe> it won't  let me log in, it won't allow me to shut down (because ones already running), it generally reduces my computer to an shiny box
<Sanne> TheVault: ubuntu-desktop
<TheVault> ahh, so it would be sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<TheVault> ?
<intelikey> yipe  alt+SysRQ+E
<yipe> intelikey, and what does that do?
<Sanne> TheVault: yes, that would get you the desktop you would have gotten with your ubuntu install.
<TheVault> Sanne: Thanks. Thats what I am wanting. I was being explained that Kubuntu and Ubuntu are the same except with differ desktop environments
<Sanne> TheVault: you can look here what this package will get you: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/metapackages/ubuntu-desktop
<Rajura> Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<Rajura> SOMEONE
<Rajura> tell me
<Rajura> how to close out of the otherthing
<Rajura> if i cant see it
<Rajura> >.<
<TheVault> Thanks Sanne
<intelikey> yipe  alt+SysRQ+ letters and their use...    E emergency kill all processes    R  reset the keyboard to x-late      U remount readonly     B reboot     and others but those should help you in that area
<Sanne> TheVault: yes, that's right, all the different desktops use the same underlying system
<Sanne> TheVault: you're welcome :)
<slyfox> can someone please tell me where would I fidn this in linux? http://www.tiddlywiki.com/#TiddlySaver
<slyfox> http://www.tiddlywiki.com/#TiddlySaver
<Sanne> TheVault: you can even use single Kde applications in Gnome and vice versa
<slyfox> From that link, this location - http://www.tiddlywiki.com/#TiddlySaver
<TheVault> Sanne: Got another quick question. If I setup my wireless using the gnome environment, will it work in the KDE?
<slyfox> crap
<slyfox> it does not copy
<Rajura> someone....
<Rajura> anyone
<Sanne> TheVault: hmmm, don't know, sorry. Can somebody else please help?
<intelikey> heh you can even run kde or gnome in a window of another wm
<slyfox> Rajura: close out of the otherthing ?
<Rajura> I cant find it
<Rajura> nothing else is open
<Rajura> and it still says that
<TheVault> Intelikey: What i mean is, if I use gnome desktop to install my wireless and then later on decide to use KDE again, will it still be setup?
<TheVault> Under KDE?
<Sanne> Rajura: in the page I linked to about Java are some tips what to do if that happens, I think.
<intelikey> TheVault network is not wm dependant only the config app is.
<yipe> I feel like a stupid newb, but which key is sysRQ?
<intelikey> !adeptfix | Rajura
<ubotu> Rajura: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<yipe> oh wait.... weird
<TheVault> intelikey: So what do you mean by that? Sorry but I am a beginner
<intelikey> yipe print_screen most of the keyboards.
<Sanne> TheVault: you can try. If Gnome accesses the same config files for wireless as does Kde, it should work.
<TheVault> Sanne: Thanks, I will certaintly try that out
<Sanne> TheVault: I only don't know which config files are used for wireless, as I don't use it myself.
<TheVault> Sanne: Yeah, I understand. I'm asking this for future reference
<igorjr> i still need help with the adept manager and the libxine-extracodecs pack
<Sanne> TheVault: sure :) you're welcome
<igorjr> i followed the guide one the kubutu page, but still the search gives me no results
<intelikey> TheVault meaning that the window manager (wm)  i.e. gnome or kde.   is not responsable for controling the network.  that's on the lower level of the system   (init)    but the app that you use to configure the network is (may be)   wm specific.  so that particular app may or may not work in any given system.    but by enlarge gnome apps will run in kde and vice versa.
<TheVault> intelikey: Ahhh, so makes a whole lotta sense. Thanks :) I understand now
<Steven_J_M> intelikey: what does -plow do?
<intelikey> TheVault short answer.   YES !
<TheVault> intelikey: Thanks, I understand
<intelikey> Steven_J_M -p = priority   low = low
<Sanne> igorjr: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to paste.ubuntu-nl.org?
<TheVault> KDE is more nicer looking than GNOME(my opinion)
<intelikey> Steven_J_M means ask me even low priority questions.
<slyfox> Why is this not working well with Konqueror?  http://www.tiddlywiki.com/
<intelikey> as opposed to -phigh
<igorjr> sanne: i'll try
<Sanne> igorjr: I can explain further, if you have problems, just shout :)
<TheVault> Alright, my installation is done. Thanks guys for all the help :D
<slyfox> Can someone please help me with this? How do I find this folder in Linux? http://www.tiddlywiki.com/#TiddlySaver
<igorjr> sanne: i'll paste it ;)
<Sanne> TheVault: have fun :)
<TheVault> laters
<TheVault> Sanne: I sure will!
<intelikey> slyfox find / -type d -iname <what_ever_name>
<igorjr> sanne: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8484/
<Sanne> igorjr: looking...
<slyfox> igorjr: do I need to run this in sudo ?
<Sanne> igorjr: look at lines 16 and 17
<igorjr> ye
<vladi> i just installed herd5, any documentation available as to what I need to install for codecs and such?
<Sanne> igorjr: after universe, add a blank, then multiverse to those two lines
<vladi> or is it the same packages as 6.10?
<igorjr> remove the "." ?
<Sanne> igorjr: huh? what "."
<igorjr> no, it's perfectly allright
<igorjr> if this works, i'll kiss you
* yipe kisses intelikey 
* Sanne hides ;)
<yipe> THANK YOU! that was bizarre and cool and now everything is back how it should be!
<igorjr> oh well
<intelikey> Steven_J_M do us all a favour.   in a ?onsole, or terminal; type.       man man       and read.     "what does -plow mean indeed..."
<yipe> and I learned about a button on my keyboard I've never used before!
<igorjr> i have to log on with kde to write this file?
<igorjr> sorry, i'm completely new to this and I'm quite overwhelmed by linux
<Sanne> igorjr: no, you can edit it with any editor
<igorjr> sanne: it says, i can't write in this directory
<Buddha|> HymnToLife: I can't find the repos from kubuntu.org
<Sanne> igorjr: just a sec
<igorjr> sanne: ah, it's ok
<Sanne> igorjr: are you on kde or gnome right now?
<Sanne> igorjr: ping
<igorjr> sanne: i'm on kde
<igorjr> right now
<Sanne> igorjr: please type: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<igorjr> ah, great
<Sanne> igorjr: kdesu gives you admin rights for gui apps, so you can now edit the file
<HymnToLife> Buddha|, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-162.php
<Sanne> igorjr: for command line apps, you would use sudo instead of kdesu
<igorjr> thank you very much
<igorjr> tomorrow i will deep down into this very confusing os
<Steven_J_M> intelikey: ok thanks. You miss understood me before, I don't want to copy any files from the CD's live system at all. I wondered whether the installer could reconfigure the software to how it was when it was installed.
<Sanne> igorjr: you're welcome :). Tell me if it works now (or don't)
<danielches> hi
<Sanne> doesn't, I mean...
<danielches> my java is stuffing up, like its not working in firefox
<danielches> in internet>sunjava5 i have a java thingee, how to i get a plugin into the ff thing?
<intelikey> Steven_J_M no it cant.
<Sanne> danielches: you should find help here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<intelikey> Steven_J_M the live CD installer is about as worthless as the tits on a boar hog.
<danielches> thx
<Sanne> danielches: if you get stuck somewhere on this page, just ask :)
<Mena_> !Inkscape
<ubotu> Inkscape is a powerful vector graphics drawing application - see http://www.inkscape.org/ for more
<Mena_> Is there a channel for thsi program
<Mena_> this
<danielches> yeah i am stuck
<igorjr> sanne: seems like it doesn't work
<danielches> like, i think i have done that , in regard to installig the java package
<igorjr> it refresehes since 2 minutes
<danielches> java appears as an entry in my k menu, under internet
<Sanne> igorjr: tell me what you did, and what errors you got
<intelikey> Mena_ /join #inkscape
<Mena_> danielches, there is a plugin for firefox
<Mena_> intelikey, ok
<danielches> yeah
<Mena_> intelikey, thanks :)
<intelikey> :)
<igorjr> i'll post my file again
<Sanne> igorjr: ok
<Steven_J_M> intelikey: ok thanks anway, I hope I wasn't beinging annoying
<om3ga> im thinking of trying fedora core
<Admiral_Chicago> blasphemy
<igorjr> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8485/
<intelikey> Steven_J_M not much.  but if someone sujests  add -somearg   next time you want to know what the arg does just   man the command
<om3ga> i know thats off topic for this channel
<om3ga> lol
<Admiral_Chicago> i'd say go for it if you like dependency hel.
<slyfox> Can soemone please help me to set this up? http://www.tiddlywiki.com/#TiddlySaver
<Steven_J_M> ok
<om3ga> all i have ever used is ubuntu and kubuntu
<Sanne> looks good igorjr. Let's do the rest at the konsole, so we can see errors better. Please type: sudo apt-get update
<danielches> ok, i'm downloading another java file, hopefully this will fix it :)
<igorjr> sanne: done
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago wasn't dep_hell like in the third issue of rh or something ?     i had rh9.0   and a few releases of mdk  but never had any problems with deps.
<igorjr> sanne: but nothing seemed to happen though
<Sanne> igorjr: you should have gotten some status reports, this just updated your list of available packages.
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago as a matter of fact. i have had more trubble with broken dpkg than i ever did with rpm
<Sanne> igorjr: what package did you want to isntall again?
<sanityx> Hi guys. I'm curious what you love about kde. I'm not here to argue, or anything like that, just want opinions.
<igorjr> sanne: libxine-extracodecs
<Sanne> sanityx: configurability, konqueror as file manager, kate as editor
<sanityx> All good reasons.
<Sanne> igorjr: ok, please type: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<sanityx> Sanne what do you like about Konquerer?
<igorjr> sanne: aaah, found it
<igorjr> sanne: this is great, i would dance, if i wasn't so tired
<intelikey> sanityx what do you not like about konq ?
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, i had it the other way around intelikey, oh well. offtopic.
<sanityx> intelikey, I don't have an opinion. I'm asking him for his.
<Sanne> sanityx: it is also very konfigurable, I need a file manager that I can make my own :)
<Sanne> igorjr: did it work?
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't like middleclick for the mouse. love the way Fx handles it
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Admiral_Chicago> haha.
<intelikey> well i never found anything about ff that i liked, but hey i get along with links2 just fine.
<Sanne> sanityx: btw, I'm no "hin"
<Sanne> sanityx: "him", even
<sanityx> lol
<sanityx> Sorry.
<Sanne> :)
<crazy_bus> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<sanityx> grr at firefox for loading the kubuntu iso as plain text
<intelikey> !botabuse | crazy_bus
<ubotu> crazy_bus: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<sanityx> Sanne, are you on linuxchix?
<intelikey> sanityx you can "save as"
<sanityx> intelikey, I know.
<Sanne> sanityx: no, but I know about that project.
<jhutchins> You know, dependency hell never did actually exist.  It was people who didn't know what they were doing blaming a very good system.
<sanityx> Sanne, some cool people on the list. I find that there's less arrogance there then in the community at large.
<jhutchins> Hm.  Looks like I was lost in the scrollbuffer again.
<intelikey> jhutchins didn't i just say that ?
<jhutchins> intelikey: Quite likely.
<intelikey> :)
<rbrunhuber> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Sanne> sanityx: I should check it out again, thanks for reminding me :)
<sanityx> Sanne, :-D
* intelikey eats popcorn and watches sanityx try to make time with Sanne ...
<jhutchins> I mean, you want dependency hell, just try tracking down all the required packages, libraries, headers, and dependencies without a package manager!
<Sanne> sanityx: for the iso, I would use wget. I find it more reliable for large downloads (just a feeling, but still...). And you can easily resume.
<sanityx> Sanne, I would use it too. If I weren't using windows. But I do use a download manager
<Sanne> intelikey: what means "make time"? (German here...)
<intelikey> jhutchins yessir yessir three bags full.
<Sanne> sanityx: haha! But there's wget for Windows, if I remember correctly.
<sanityx> There is, but my download manager intergrates well with firefox.
<Sanne> sanityx: it's ok, I didn't mean to preach ;)
<sanityx> and intelikey I AM NOT doing anything of the sort.
<sanityx> just talking.
<sanityx> talking is fun.
<intelikey> Sanne 'to coart'   'to woo'     'to bring into faverable attraction'
<sanityx> Sanne, He thinks I'm trying to flirt with you
<intelikey> Sanne watch him.  it's too obvious when they start denying it.
<magnushc> Hey, i have ubuntu, and got my java here. /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.08    .My javac works fine. But when i wanna run my prog whit java, i get Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError:   . What must i do for making the java work?
<Sanne> intelikey: oh! You think so? (pushes up hair, redos makeup)
<Sanne> ;)
<sanityx> Hah!
* sanityx declares himself the winner.
<igorjr> sanne, you don't live in munich, do you?
* Sanne doesn't do makeup, to be honest
<Admiral_Chicago> anyone how how I can use a GPG with gmail? i can't use a email client because smtp is disabled on campus
<Admiral_Chicago> is there a way to do that?
<igorjr> just checking about a possible coincidence
<Sanne> igorjr: nope, a bit further north (as in, at the baltic sea)
<igorjr> got it
<Admiral_Chicago> magnushc: the program has a problem
<Sanne> igorjr: I wanted to add a recommendation for your sources.list
<jhutchins> Admiral_Chicago: Sure, just sign/encrypt the text, then either paste it into the message or attach it as a file.
<igorjr> sanne: tell me, but it works now. i found the file
<Admiral_Chicago> you haven't defined a main class as i can tell
<sanityx> Is the sources.list generator http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/ valid for Kubuntu as wel?
<sanityx> well*
<jhutchins> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Admiral_Chicago> jhutchins: huh? i'm sorry just add the text? what do you mean encrypt
<jhutchins> Looks like.
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm really bad with GPG.
<intelikey> sanityx ubuntu is ubuntu is ubuntu
<Sanne> igorjr: your last two lines list the dapper-security repository for universe. You might add multiverse there also, to get security fixes.
<sanityx> intelikey, cool
<jhutchins> Write the message as a text tile, use GPG to do whatever you want done, cut-and-paste or attach the results.
<version7> If anyone could help me i'm having a problem enableing my wireless in kubuntu if you can help please message me thanks
<igorjr> ah, thx, i'll fix that
<Admiral_Chicago> oh i see. i get you. thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> didn't think to do it that way
<Sanne> igorjr: :)
<intelikey> !wifi > version7
<Sanne> igorjr: and remember to do a 'sudo apt-get update' after editing the file.
<jhutchins> version7: The problem is there are so many possible cards that the web pages are better sources than IRC.
<igorjr> i'm currently downloading the codecs, but i will afterwards
<intelikey> Sanne  " dapper-security for multiverse ? "
<Sanne> igorjr: that's fine :) Ah, and since you're new, do you have links to the wiki and the community help site?
<Sanne> intelikey: isn't there?
<version7> what happens is it is listed in the network connections and when i enable it it puts the green check buy it then goes back to disabled
<igorjr> sanne: if you could hand them over, i'd like to be able to help myself
<intelikey> wont hurt if it's there.  but ubuntu doesn't do security on multiverse  as far as i know.
<igorjr> sanne: i have a bunch of questions
<Sanne> igorjr: sec, I'll get them
<[R] eaper> hi xD
<intelikey> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<Sanne> igorjr: https://help.ubuntu.com/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu
<Sanne> bah intelikey (you're cheating)
<Sanne> ;)
<intelikey> yep
<[R] eaper> i have a "problem", glxgears shows 250 fps (i have ati radeon x1600)
<intelikey> Sanne cli users are notorious for that.
* Sanne just tries to conceal the fact that she *still* hasn't learned the bot enough
<igorjr> sanne: thx
<Sanne> heh
<jhutchins> I have a radeon 7000 and I only get about 450.
<intelikey> !ati | [R] eaper
<ubotu> [R] eaper: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Sanne> igorjr: you're welcome. I hope you'll like linux!
<[R] eaper> i have the latest ati drivers and glxinfo says Direct Rendering: Yes
<jhutchins> Sanne: I have a cheat sheet of bot commands.
<igorjr> sanne: i'm currently very confused and tired
<Sanne> jhutchins: now that's an idea!
<intelikey> [R] eaper hmm beets me.  i get like 30 fps or something....
<igorjr> sanne: but it looks like ...aah...something which will keep me busy
<igorjr> :D
<[R] eaper> 
<jhutchins> It's posted on a server and I use sshfs (fish in konq) to read/write it with kwrite.
<Sanne> igorjr: that will pass with time. Switching os is like changing appartments, very stressful at first, all unfamiliar.
<jhutchins> Unixes have what's called a steep learning curve - there are so many things to learn at the beginning it's very hard, but it gets a lot easier after you get over the first bit.
<igorjr> sanne: hopefully ;)  so, cya... I'll relax now with the simpsons
<igorjr> sanne: thx to you ;)
<intelikey> igorjr one thought.  everything you know about computers.  don't bring that to linux.  it won't help.   you have to start at 0 and add 1's just like all the rest of us.
<Sanne> igorjr: bye, see you
<[R] eaper> there's another 3d benchmark besides glxgears?
<intelikey> glxgears is not a benchmarking app
<jhutchins> Now if we all started with 0's and 1's instead of a GUI, there'd be far fewer Frequently Asked Questions...
<sanityx> [R] eaper, well with the ati drivers there's fglrx_glxgears, or something like that
<sanityx> jhutchins, Hey for me the gui is basically just a way to have 6 terminals on the screen at once
<jhutchins> sanityx: Oh, you mean side-by-side as opposed to stacked like in screen.
<sanityx> jhutchins, Yes.
<Sanne> [R] eaper: I would use one of the fps's. Doesn't quake3 have a benchmark option?
<intelikey> only 6  ?
<sanityx> I prefer to see them all at once.
<jhutchins> I would like to have something that would tile consoles and scale the text proportionately.
<[R] eaper> with fgl_glxgears i get 500 fps :(
<jhutchins> [R] eaper: What do you think you should get?
<intelikey> you can't see above about 70
<[R] eaper> a lot more
<[R] eaper> its a damn ati radeon x1600 XD
<jhutchins> [R] eaper: How much?  Why?
<jhutchins> [R] eaper: So it's supposed to go to 11?
<slyfox> How do I enable webcam support ?
<Sanne> I'm going to sleep now. Bye all.
<intelikey> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<sanityx> Night
<jhutchins> slyfox: Well, do you have a live goat, or at least a chicken?
<[R] eaper> with my old radeon 9250 i got 3000 fps on glxgears 
<jhutchins> 'Night Sanne
<jhutchins> [R] eaper: Ah, now we have something to work with!
<intelikey> you still can't see above about 70
<slyfox> jhutchins: Is that a joke ?
<[R] eaper> ^^
<sanityx> Does automatix work fine on kubuntu?
<jhutchins> slyfox: Yes.  But webcam support in linux is very iffy.
<slyfox> jhutchins: http://developer.berlios.de/projects/linux-uvc/  ?
<intelikey> jhutchins it shouldn't be.   what about enbeded security systems ?
<slyfox> USB Video Class devices., oops I have a built in camera
<Buddha|> Does anyone happen to know what repo I could find an updated version of the Basket package in?
<intelikey> Buddha| updated versions are not packaged for older releases by default.   if the package is too old maybe the one in the next release will work.
<intelikey> or source.
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<benjoer456> how do i get libc6 package
<intelikey> you have libc6
<Buddha|> The latest version of Basket isn't any newer than the latest version of KOffice, as far as I know
<benjoer456> but a newer version (2.4blabla..) needed for installing libmpeg3
<intelikey> the latest version of koffice is not packaged for older releases either.
<Buddha|> I'm just wondering what repo the Basket package is in
<intelikey> !basket
<ubotu> basket: User-friendly way to run programs and manage links in KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-6 (edgy), package size 334 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<Jucato> basket is in universe
<benjoer456> but a newer version (2.4blabla..) of libc6 needed for installing libmpeg3
<Jucato> there's a .deb package for Basket 1.0 available from their website. But unless 1.0 is backported from Feisty we don't have it on Edgy
<Buddha|> I'm actually running Xubuntu, not Kubuntu, so what do I need to add to my sources.list file?
<Jucato> Buddha|: Ubuntu, Xubuntu, and Kubuntu share the same repositories (except for KDE and KOffice updates)
<Buddha|> Synaptic complains if I just add 'universe' after 'deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest edgy main'
<intelikey> benjoer456   dpkg -l | grep libc6
<intelikey> benjoer456 what version do you have ?
<Jucato> Buddha|: no. Basket is not in the kubuntu.org repositories
<intelikey> or just leave.
<jack> Jucato: hi do you have any idea why i need for kopete and kwallet to enter the password again and again even so it should be remembered there?for some other apps kwallet doesnt work too
<Jucato> jack: no idea. I have no problems here w/ kwallet...
<Admiral_Chicago> jack: is kwallet launched when you launch kopete?
<Far^Side> hello, does anyone know how I could rotate the X11 display?
<Buddha|> Far^Side: turn your monitor upside-down
<Jucato> Far^Side: press Alt+F2, type in: krandrtray
<Jucato> Far^Side: you will get a system tray icon for it
<intelikey> Jucato do you have any idea what about ubuntu-linux that would alter the hwclock ?    and it's not the /etc/init.d/hwclock*.sh scripts i don't use them.
<Jucato> intelikey: sorry, nope :(
* Jucato wonders if this is Q&A Jucato time... :/
<intelikey> but you were doing so good at answering them all....
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: can you help me with my X set up
<n8k99> intelikey: you don't happen to dual boot do you
<Admiral_Chicago> haha, jking. you're popular tonight :)
<intelikey> n8k99 yeah
<Jucato> haha :)
<n8k99> Jucato: can you fetch me a cup of coffee?
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: btw, no idea about Gmail and GPG. :P
<jack> Admiral_Chicago: it launches both, so i eed to enter two passwords instead of one
<Far^Side> Buddha|, lol
<intelikey> n8k99 lilo though.  grub is too week to boot this box
<Jucato> (you thought I didn't see you question? :P)
<Steven_J_M> intelikey: Hi again I've booted back into my own system and X is working after copying over the backup file like you said. I'm just wondering whether dpkg-recfigure would've made a backup of the file(s) concerning the VT fonts?
<n8k99> intelikey: that is possibly the culprit
<Far^Side> Jucato, I got the systray icon, but there is no rotate features there. Do you know how I could enable that feature?
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, thats odd, i don't have that issue ever. might want to look in ~/.kde/
<intelikey> n8k99 no chance.
<Jucato> intelikey: too week? maybe you should count by days :)
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: yea, the network here sucks, wish i could use Kmail and SMTP
<intelikey> weak ?    <sp?>
<Jucato> Far^Side: when you right-click on the systray icon?
<Far^Side> Jucato, yes, it just says Screen Size and Refresh Rate
<intelikey> Jucato you promised you wouldn't make fun of my pissmelling words anymore.
<Jucato> Far^Side: hm... strange....
<Jucato> intelikey: ooops soooweeee :)
<n8k99> intelikey: i had that problem when i was dual booting the other s tried to update to a different clock than the one ubuntu updates to
* Jucato notes that the "randr" part of krandrtray means "X Resize and Rotate extension"...
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe the card can't handle it?
<intelikey> n8k99 but i haven't booted any other disk in months so that's not the cause here.
<hassanm> Hellow
<n8k99> intelikey ok
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: true
<Jucato> mine can't it seems..
<intelikey> randr == r & r
<Far^Side> Jucato, I guess I need RandR
* Jucato bashes intelikey w/ a $
<intelikey> lol
<Admiral_Chicago> mine can't either...which is odd.
<Jucato> brb... need to order some pizza
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe its the driver Jucato ?
<Far^Side> RandR extension in X
<intelikey> good use of regex   lol
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: or an extension you need to enable.. not really sure :)
* intelikey poots cause he hit me with a \n    
<intelikey> pouts    ;S
<hassanm> I installed ubuntu on IBM thinkcentre, but I was not able to start xserver, I did run reconfigure the xserver without success, any ideas what to do?
<Admiral_Chicago> hassanm: what does sudo starx in a terminal
<intelikey> hassanm reconfigure it again.  don't use   'vesa'  or   'kernel frame buffering'    and make sure you answer all questions correctly.
<igorjr> i got a new problem
<hassanm> intelikey when I start x, I get black screen and the monitor does not seem to be receiving anything.  I will reconfigure, Thanks
<igorjr> i tried to install my printer, but it says the driver maybe not where it is expected to be or i have no authorisation
<igorjr> i did in administration-mode
<intelikey> hassanm that sounds like frame buffering is enabled  jsut a guess.
<Steven_J_M> how do I get the computer to set edgy default console font on startup?
<hassanm> intelikey, how to disable it?
<intelikey> kernel frame buffering is fenicy,  it either works or you get lots of really odd outputs   "blank screen" being amoung the most often seen.
<intelikey> hassanm in the dpkg-recongifure xserver-xorg   it will ask.
<jack> Jucato: if i install in the controlcenter an icon set in the tat
<Jucato> huh?
<Steven_J_M> intelikey: would dpkg-recfigure have made a backup of the file(s) concerning the VT fonts?
<intelikey> Steven_J_M possably  but off hand i wouldn't know where to tell you to look.
<jack> tar.gz fomrat, it tells me that :The file is not a valid icon theme archive.
<jack> jucato is there something against it, as i fancy this really, this set so lol
<intelikey> Steven_J_M what release are you running ?
<Jucato> jack: maybe it's not an  icon theme? are you installing it from System Settings? don't extract the contents. just install the .tar.gz itself
<Steven_J_M> intelikey: 6.10
<jack> jucato thats what i try to do it is in the kde-look.org in the icons, so not called a theme, but with icons from there it worked before fine too
<intelikey> Steven_J_M    invoke_rc.d console-screen.sh restart        maybe ?
<intelikey> not sure about edgy.
<jack> Jucato: i'd need to exchange it by hand then?
<intelikey> Jucato does edgy have  /etc/init.d/ scripts ?
<hassanm> inteikey: after reconfig and startx, the same.. There are some errror  (cannot open /dev/wacom)
<sanityx> Whats the deal with Kubuntu not including firefox by default. I mean I know, I know, Konquerer is kde's browser. But come on.
<intelikey> hassanm (cannot open /dev/wacom) is not an error in ubuntu it's a feature.
<intelikey> hassanm what else does it spit out ?
<igorjr> hey, can anybody help me with my printer-setup?
<Steven_J_M> intelikey: do I type that invoke line exactly?
<intelikey> hassanm you can redirrect the output       startx | less 2>&1
<intelikey> Steven_J_M yeah.    also might test    /etc/init.d/console-screen.sh restart
<intelikey> or just start in place of restart
<hassanm> intelikey: that is all
<hassanm> intelikey: I will try that
<carutsu> hello
<intelikey> hassanm hmmm also look in     less ~/.xsession-errors   and  less /var/log/Xorg.0.log    for info.
<smax> hi gang
<smax> what is the best way to have $HOME on my slave hard drive?  just have /home/smax a symbolic link to /media/hdb1/home/smax  ?
<intelikey> hassanm you did select to "not use" kernel frame buffering  in the reconfig  did you not ?
<intelikey> smax no mount it as /home/smax    or as /home  if you don't care for other accounts being there too
<Steven_J_M> intelikey: invoke_rc.d command not found
<carutsu> scuse me, why isnt in the repostories openoffice 2.1, it was released long ago
<carutsu> ?
<smax> intelikey: im the only user logging in this machine.  thanx
<intelikey> Steven_J_M maybe dash in place of underscore
<carutsu> anyone?
<hassanm> intelikey: yes, I did not use kernel fram buffering
<smax> i have a sound blaster 5.1  does the bot know about installing sound drivers?
<intelikey> hassanm you can try it with "vesa"   that might get you a screen   but even if it works you will later be reconfiguring it.
<intelikey> !sound | smax
<ubotu> smax: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<carutsu> wel.. nevermind, forget that... another question, whenever i try to play a shared mp3 (is on a windows pc) Amarok Crashes
<carutsu> if i open it locally (i mean i copy it then play it)
<carutsu> it plays it with no problem
<hassanm> intelikey: the video card is intel 82915G/GV/910GL   will versa work with that
<intelikey> well i'm gona take the loot and scoot.     i mean i'm gona get the doah and go.
<intelikey> hassanm vesa  and yes it should.  but vesa is limited in it's rendering.
* intelikey grabs the clams and scrams.
<jhutchins> carutsu: Because everybody is getting fed up with Open Office's attempt to clone both the code bloat and the disfunctional crash-prone character of MS Office.
<jhutchins> carutsu: Try koffice.
<jhutchins> (Although kspread kinda... dissappoints.)
<carutsu> actually is far better than MS
<carutsu> i plan to try kofice but i like OOo...
* Jucato notes that while he prefers KOffice... working w/ MS Office documents is not easy...
<carutsu> even OOo isnt as good
<carutsu> i tried to migrate a meduim-sized company
<carutsu> didnt work out
<carutsu> for 1!! single file
<carutsu> the company was based totally on it
<carutsu> and OOo couldnt get it right....
<carutsu> u_u
<carutsu> depresing
<carutsu> i had convinced them of changing to linux
<Jucato> well, KOffice is worse when it comes to opening/importing MS Office files
<lnxkde> heretic: I love you!
<lnxkde> I just modified your xorg.conf and it worked :'(
<lnxkde> :D
<carutsu> xD still cant belive it?
<fyrmedic> Anyone know how to diagnose and fix sound problems?
<carutsu> i know what you will tell me... but i need to check hotmail with Kmail... i heard of a script
<carutsu> but i NEED to keep the mail on the server till i erase it on the inbox
<carutsu> is there a way to do that?
<carutsu> sorry fyrmedic always has worked "out of the box" for me
<matthew> linux-source-<version> What do I replace <version> with? I'm using Kubuntu Feisty
<Slynderdale> Is it realitively safe to delete a single file on a NTFS drive under Kubuntu?
<carutsu> Slyderdale as far as i know yes
<carutsu> they have even released a 1.0 ver
<carutsu> of not-remember-what program wich is very stable
<carutsu> !NTFS
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Slynderdale> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<carutsu> i think has just been updated
<carutsu> try searching for it
<Master_Kale> I'm following a guide on virtualizing Windows, and it tells me to install qemu, linux-source-VERSION, and KQemu-Source
<Master_Kale> for the linux-source-VERSION, what do I replace VERSION with?
<Dr_willis> the version of the kernel you are using
<smax> ummmm yea.  how do i boot the off my master hard drive by default?  just becuase i have a linux partition on my slave drive, grub takes the senceless route and brings up a grub prompt,  rather than just booting the damn thing
<Dr_willis> search the package manager for linux-source
<Dr_willis> actually it may just need the kernel-headers.
<Master_Kale> I got linux-source installed already
<Dr_willis> !info qemu
<ubotu> qemu: fast processor emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 3630 kB, installed size 9860 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 powerpc alpha sparc arm s390)
<Dr_willis> iqemu is allready in the repos.. you shoudl be able to just apt-get install it.
<Master_Kale> but qemu and kqemu aren't showing up; do I need to add them to my repositories list?
<Dr_willis> I perfer vmware, and virtualbox to qemu
<Dr_willis> !info kqemu
<ubotu> Package kqemu does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<redcard> What's the difference between vmware and virtualbox?
<Master_Kale> I'm using Feisty
<Dr_willis> kqemu is not gpl i think
<Dr_willis> redcard,  differnt companies.
<Dr_willis> they seem to work about the same for me
<Dr_willis> vmware has some bigger features for the big companies it seems
<Dr_willis> but for my testing of live cd's they both work decently well
<smax> i would like to have $home mount from my slave drive,  but how am i supposed to get the device name if i get a grub prompt rather than just linux booting.
<Master_Kale> when I try 'sudo apt-get install qemu' I get back 'E: Couldn't find package qemu"
<smax> if i have linux on a master device, shouldnt the default thing to do is just boot of the master device regardless of what is on the slave?
<Dr_willis> that tells me you dont have all the repositories set up
<Dr_willis> smax,  to get home somewhere else.. you just edit the fstab and moun tit whever you want
<Lijoh> someone help me
<Dr_willis> you could even do this after an install - easy to move /home to some where else
<Lijoh> i cant open rar file
<Dr_willis> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Dr_willis> !unrar
<smax> Dr_willis: how am i going to mount in the first place if i dont know the name of the device in /dev?
<Lijoh> yes
<smax> hence grub interferees
<Lijoh> yes unrar
<Dr_willis> smax,  fdisk -l
<smax> and NOT boots
<smax> i cant get past grub
<Lijoh> im newbie
<Dr_willis> smax,  now you are getting to the real problem then it seems.
<smax> grub is soo stuipid. i have linux on my slave too.  OOOO WOW so why can grub just boot from the master anyway.
<Dr_willis> Lijoh,  install the  unrar-free package or the nonfree rar program from the repositories..
<smax> as of now.  the slave is unplugged
<Dr_willis> smax,  ive never had grub be at issue with my 7 hard drives.. :)
<Lijoh> where can i download it?
<Dr_willis> Lijoh,  use the package manager, to install them. You may need to add the extra repositories
<smax> would i need to erase grub from my slave drive too ?
<Master_Kale> Dr_willis: yeah, I'm not even able to install VMWare; if you can point me to the repositorie I need to install, I can take care of that
<Dr_willis> or 'check' on the extra repositories
<Admiral_Chicago> smax: no
<Dr_willis> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<smax> Admiral_Chicago: well what do you suggest?
<Dr_willis> Master_Kale,  vmware server is not in the repos.
<fyrmedic> F1re-hose
<smax> im am NOT going to configure grub.conf.  too much shit to fiddle with. if i want to fiddle with shit i'll install gentoo
<Master_Kale> Dr_willis: hmm
<Admiral_Chicago> smax: well, GRUB will overwrite it but it will still be on the slave. I recommend leaving but realize it may need fiddling if you wove your slave around
<Dr_willis> grub loads and reads its config files from where its set up to do so.. then that shows the grub menus.. What is grub doing exactly?
<Slynderdale> How do you tell what versuon of a package you have such as FUSE?
<Dr_willis> The ubuntu/kubuntu/installers some how manage to scan the system to include most all of my linux disrtos in the default ubuntu grub menu. which suprised me
<smax> Dr_willis: linux loads, when i dont have my slave plugged in.  but when i do plug  it in. i get a grub prompt
<smax> and linux NOT loads
<Dr_willis> smax,  so no drive in.. you do or do not get a grub menu?
<Dr_willis> actually grub is hidden by default isent it? hit escape and see if you get the full grub menu.
<smax> Dr_willis: grub menu?  why should i fiddle with grub?  id rather reinstall kubuntu on the slave device or with the slave plugged in for grub to get it right.
<Dr_willis> smax,  do whatever ya want then.. im not clear on what the problem is or whats going on...
<Dr_willis> grub is one of those tools it pays to read/learn and twiddle with.
<smax> Dr_willis: it's simple. with the slave plugged in. i get a grub prompt when i want X or LInux to boot
<Dr_willis> the slave drive is  the slave to the drive that linux is instlled in?
<Dr_willis> If you are getting a grub:> prompt it may be the drives are some how getting 'reordered' and grub is no longer finding its config files.
<smax> so why does linux boot when the slave is out.  but NOT (and rather grub menu) when the slave is plugged in
<smax> hmm
<Dr_willis> the use of your phrase 'linux boots' seems odd.. GRUB loads, then boots up linux.
<Dr_willis> now you may or may not be seeing it do so.. or it may be doing it real fast..
<smax> well then X and my desktop
<Dr_willis> X and  the desktop has nothing to do with grub....
<smax> exactly
<smax> i want that
<smax> NOT grub
* Dr_willis sighs...
<smax> or grub>
<Lijoh> thanks Dr_willis
<smax> i dont want to see  grub>  when i plug the slave in.
<Dr_willis> GRUB loads first.. from the MBR of the drives.. it then loads up Linux, whoich then loads up X or whatever ya want.
<Dr_willis> smax,  exactly.. GRUB is some how gettting confused by the extra drive
<smax> why doesnt it just load the OS on the Master
<fuel> Grub -> Linux | m$
<smax> that would be the smart choice
<Dr_willis> GRUB is some how gettting confused by the extra drive
<franco> hi all from argentina!!!
<fuel> smax : since grub is installed on the boot drive......
<Dr_willis> smax,  i think you are failing to understand the fundmentals of how grub works.
<smax> great now i have to remove it off the extra drive
<fuel> or *active* drive
<smax> i dont want to fiddle with shit to just code.  i thought ubuntu was for "human n00bs"
<fuel> :)
<Dr_willis> smax,  go do whatever ya want then.. im done here.
<smax> grub is stuipid
<Slynderdale> Where is fstab located?
<Dr_willis> smax,  yea.. whatever.
<smax> hell i can have two windows drives.  and it would be smart enuff to boot from the master.
<Admiral_Chicago> Slynderdale: /etc/fstab
<Admiral_Chicago> AFK for the night.
<Dr_willis> smax,  yea.. whatever.....
<smax> Dr_willis: its true
<fuel> smax : why is grub stupid ?
<Slynderdale> Whats wrong with grub?
<fuel> smax : think before you spit out
<fuel> !think
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about think - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fuel> !sense
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<fuel> damn!
<Dr_willis> fuel,  you showed him!
<Dr_willis> darn grub and all its badness!
<Slynderdale> Where is the default location for grub?
<fuel> Slynderdale: its in your /boot/grub location
<Dr_willis> grub is normally installed to the MBR. its configs are in /boot/grub
<naught101> anyone else find that skype freezes their machine when it gets incoming messages?
<Slynderdale> fuel: Thanks
<fuel> naught101: same here :)
<Dr_willis> IF you add a new hard drive the location it looks for /boot/grub can change. and THAT can confuse things
<fuel> naught101: its just stupid....
<fuel> Dr_willis: no it need not.......if you remove the master pin from the new hard drive
<fuel> actually the problem is not with grub.......its how you connect your drives
<naught101> fuel: no solution?
<Dr_willis> fuel,  ive twiddled and fought with grub so much. :)
<Dr_willis> ever remove a cdrom and instal a hd? heh that shifted them all down..
<Dr_willis> but the use of uuid and other stuff i guess is supposed to 'fix' some of that
<fuel> naught101: so far no .......you have to stop using skype for text chat :) . on the other hand....if you keep  your chat window open it does not hang
<naught101> ah, interesting.
<naught101> fucking skype
<fuel> but anyway skype voice clarity on linux rocks :)
<Dr_willis> heh  they finially got the oss and alsa stuff worked out?
<sanityx> I can't seem to find that configuration wizard that KDE normally has in Kubuntu. Is it not htere?
<fuel> yeah . it works perfectly fine
<naught101> yeah, about 6 months ago?
<sanityx> or rather KDE normally has
<Dr_willis> sanityx,  not installed by default
<fuel> sanityx: ?
<Dr_willis> i forget its name..
<sanityx> Dr_willis, Any idea what the package is called?
<sanityx> damn.
<fuel> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<Dr_willis> some 'kde-firsttime' or somthing?
<sanityx> Also anybody know a good program for managing CPU speed? My laptop wont stop clocking itself down to 800 mhz
<Dr_willis> theres several kde packages that are not installed by default
<fuel> Dr_willis: dvd does not have kde devel included by default..... which pissed me off
<fuel> Dr_willis: i wonder whats there in the dvd! i find no difference between cd and dvd installation. :(
<Dr_willis> fuel,  given the # of updates since the dvd was mastered.. it would proberly be out of date  anyway
<fuel> true
<Steven_M> I messed up the console font when I ran dpkg-reconfigure -a and now edgy isn't setting it's default on startup and the vt are displaying garbage chars in some apps.
<sanityx> Grr synaptic wont launch.
<fuel> sanityx: kill it and launch again
<sanityx> I've dont a clean install of kubuntu + apt-get install synaptic.
<fuel> sanityx: why do you use synaptic ?? use adept
<sanityx> fuel, No, I'm going to use synaptic, thanks.
<fuel> sanityx: why ?
<darksider415> sanityx: I know that Feisty allows you to select whether it clocks down or not, but it's not out of alpha, yet.
<SolidSource> sanityx: if its AMD...that is handled within the CPU itself, if youi use superkaramba > system monitor you will see it speed up under heavier loads...though there are methods to manually do it
<Steven_M> any ideas on how do fix?
<sanityx> SolidSource, Yeah I know the cpu handles it, but under windows I have a utility that lets me force it
<sanityx> fuel, Because I already know it. No compelling reason not to?
<SolidSource> sanityx: go to AMDs website...they have info about that for linux
<sanityx> SolidSource, I'll check it out thanks.
<Dr_willis> My laptop can speed up/down with kde under edgy..
<sanityx> Dr_willis, manually?
<SolidSource> Dr_willis: thats cause the kernel has the AMD driver built in
<darksider415> Dr_willis: He wants to do so manually...
<Dr_willis> i can force it to slow down, or speed up...
<Dr_willis> theres some kde-applet that let me set what throttling to use
<sidnelson> how do i monitor the memory consuming of only on process ? can i do with watch
<Dr_willis> couldent play videos at less then 50% throttling.
<sidnelson> processor cosuming  too
<sanityx> SolidSource, It wouldn't be a problem, except that my CPU ALWAYS clocks down for some reason.
<sanityx> Under linux, anyway.
<Steven_M> I messed up the console font when I ran dpkg-reconfigure -a and now edgy isn't setting it's default on startup and the vt are displaying garbage chars in some apps. Any ideas how to fix it?
<darksider415> sanityx: Mine did the same thing under Edgy. (Intel Core Duo)
<SolidSource> sanityx: thats because it doesn't have that heavy enough load going through it
<sanityx> Turion X2 here.
<Dr_willis> Steven_M,  rerun  that dpkg-reconfigure -a ?
<redcard> I cannot wait for my laptop to arrive... but.. are there any essential programs I'd need/want?
<Dr_willis> !find laptop
<ubotu> Found: laptop-detect, laptop-mode-tools, education-laptop, klaptopdaemon, kpowersave (and 4 others)
<darksider415> redcard: What do you want to do with it?
<sanityx> sweet
<sanityx> !laptop-mode-tools
<ubotu> laptop-mode-tools: Scripts to spin down hard drive and save power. In component main, is optional. Version 1.31-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 90 kB, installed size 348 kB
<redcard> darksider415: Typical things.. write stuff/docs, etc..
<Dr_willis> got a Turion laptop also
<sanityx> turions aren't as nice as core duos unfortunately.
<darksider415> redcard: You should be good to go, then. Just make sure to install libxine-extracodecs
<sanityx> I learned that the hard way
<redcard> darksider415: Mind you, I HAVE kubuntu right now. Been using it for a good long time.  It just occurred to me that I never used linux on a laptop :)
<sanityx> redcard, What laptop are you getting?
<redcard> sanityx: Dell E1405
<sanityx> ah ok
<darksider415> redcard: I'm running Kubuntu Feisty (Herd 5) on my Toshiba Satellite A105-S4002, and everything worked out of the box. Wireless, 3D video, everything.
<sanityx> Well I don't know if this applies to the E1405, but on my dell inspiron 1501, the hard drives aren't detected by default
<Steven_M> Dr_willis: why would it turn out better this time?
<sanityx> redcard, If that happens to you, boot with the kernel parameter pci=nomsi
<Dr_willis> Steven_M,  Huh?
<redcard> sanityx: Huh
<sanityx> Ok. Never mind. If it happens, you'll know what I meant.
<sanityx> When I boot off Ubuntu, or almost any other distro, with the exception of knoppix, my hard drives aren't detected.
<SolidSource> sanityx: do mean they aren't mounted?
<sanityx> SolidSource, No.
<sanityx> SolidSource, I mean the Kubuntu/Ubuntu installer says no hard drives found.
<Dr_willis> if you do a 'fdisk -l' the drives dont show up at all ?
<sanityx> no not at all
<sanityx> Listen
<sanityx>  I fixed it already
<sanityx> I was just saying that for redcard's benifit.
<Slynderdale> That is weird, I just choosed to restart Kubuntu and it went to the log off screen, but instead of cleanly shutting everything down, it simply went black and rebooted.
<sanityx> With the dell inspiron 1501, you have to use pci=nomsi for the system to see your drives
<Dr_willis> thats a new one.
<redcard> sanityx: Thanks, I'll write it down and make certain I do that.
<sanityx> redcard, Nono lol. Try booting first.
<sanityx> redcard, If you have the problem, THEN do that.
<redcard> sanityx: Well, yeah :) If I needed to :)
<Mena> Dr_willis, can i update a single app
<sanityx> I'm not sure what other models of dell laptop it does or doesn't affect.
<Dr_willis> Mena,  such as?
<Mena> Dr_willis, bec there is a new updtae for inkscape and i cant update my ver
<Steven_M> Dr_willis: If I rerun dpkg-reconfigure -a why would it out any differently this time?
<Mena> Dr_willis, update*
<daftman> hi
<Dr_willis> Steven_M,  perhaps ya entered a wrong value somewhere.
<Mena> Hello!
<daftman> if I upgrade wine manually, through build from source
<daftman> does it replace my wine in my apt-get ?
<daftman> or does it create another app cal wine
<daftman> *call
<Dr_willis> Mena,  if the new version isent in the repositories.. well..  can you find pacages for it somewher else?
<Admiral_Chicago> bennukem: beinng sober sucks...
<redcard> Okay. Sweet.   You can use the Xbox360 controller
<Admiral_Chicago> haha, oops, wrong window...by alot. sorry
<Steven_M> Dr_willis: I wouldn
<sanityx> Grr, I should not have to apt-get firefox.
<redcard> Now I really want this laptop :)
<Dr_willis> daftman,  proberly to remoe the package with the tools.. then install from source.
<sanityx> It should be there.
<Mena> Dr_willis, i dont know i will see
<Mena> Dr_willis, :)
<daftman> so I should do apt-get remove wine --purge?
<daftman> wouldn't that remove my .wine directory and my wine config?
<Dr_willis> daftman,  the package manger should NEVER touch stuff in the users home dirs
<Dr_willis> if it can do it.. ive never seen it done..
<Steven_M> Dr_willis: I wouldn't know want the correct value is anyway, I just accepted the defaults.
<daftman> ok thank you Dr_Willis
<Master_Kale> Dr_willis: is it usual to have a laptop keyboard that freaks out, repeating key strokes or popping up menus that I haven't called up?
<Dr_willis> Steven_M,  heh. i hate the look of the drfault font.. but the thing proberl asks what default font to use.
<Skreech2> Hello
<darksider415> Master_Kale: What model notebook?
<Master_Kale> HP dv5030us
<Skreech2> Can the Kubuntu installer resize/repartition NTFS ?
<Skreech2> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Dr_willis> Steven_M,  try the 'consolechars -d' command see if it sets your fonts back to normal
<Mena> Dr_willis, i must The installed one befor using the update right bec i have it as autopackage
<Steven_M> Dr_willis:  ok thanks, as root?
<Mena> remove*
<Dr_willis> Steven_M,  not sure.. just tried it in the console and it reset my fonts back to the 'normal' defaults.
<Mena> never mind :)
<Mena> i will remove it
<Dr_willis> its not a perment fix.. but that command can let ay change the fonts to try the other console fonts out also.
<Steven_M> ok thanks :)
<Skreech2> Dr_willis: I can safely resize ntfs dives on install right?
<Dr_willis> Skreech2,  i think you should 'defrag' and 'scandisk' befor..
<Skreech2> Defragging now
<Dr_willis> i THINK the instller can resize ntfs. but i always use a 2nd hd for linux
<Skreech2> Whats the Scandisk for?
<Dr_willis> to be safe :)
<Skreech2> Ah Yeah it's a laptop though
<bioflame> hello all
<Skreech2> So dropping in a second hard drive doesn't feel like much of an option
<redcard> Oh, here's an interesting thought.  That Dell I'm getting is going to have Vista on it.. can I resize Vista?
<bioflame> how do i stop the xserver
<Dr_willis> bioflame,  - sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop    (is 1 way)
<bioflame> thx
<Skreech2> bioflame: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<Skreech2> To simply restart Alt+ctrl+BkSpc
<Skreech2> Save your work first :)
<Dr_willis> yep- alt-ctrl-backspace is the Kick-X in the  head method.
<Skreech2> Anyone has tried to resize NTFS with the Kubuntu installer?
<darksider415> I have, and it usually works with NTFS partitions written by XP, but not with Vista.
<Dr_willis> Skreech2,  now that you mention it.. i did use the instller to resize my laptops ntfs drive.
<Skreech2> Dr_willis: Sweet :0
<Dr_willis> glad to help. :)
<Dr_willis> heh
<Skreech2> Thats all I need to hear :)
<Dr_willis> just dont let that 'bad' grub mess you up. :P
<Skreech2> Naw I ate earlier :)
<Dr_willis> Grub is an amazing tool...
<redcard> Dr_willis: Might I ask you if that would work on Vista?
<Dr_willis> I have yet to even see a machine running vista
<Dr_willis> ;)
<redcard> Ah :)  I've seen a few through my job.  We do programming on .NET / MFC and what not.
<Skreech2> redcard: I have un authortative data that says that it should work on Vista if it works on XP
<Skreech2> YMMV
<redcard> Skreech2: Cool enough :)
<darksider415> redcard: I know for a fact that M$ has modified NTFS to where the ntfs resizing tools in the Kubuntu installer won't work, but Vista has a built-in resizing tool that does work pretty well.
<Dr_willis> gee.. that is nice of MS isent it...
<Steven_M> Dr_willis:  what encoding should I select in dpkg-recnfigure setup?
<Dr_willis> first ive herad that.. makes ya wonder what they did to makeit where you cant resize it.
<redcard> darksider415: Heh :) Does that present any problems with the bootloader?
<LL_Hakaisou> hello
<Dr_willis> stefan,  not sure.. ive rarely messed with encodeing stuff
<bonbonthejon> hi LL_Hakaisou
<Dr_willis> Steven_M,  i mean. :()
<Dr_willis> Steven_M,  not sure how to tell what the defaults are either. :(
<Skreech2> Dr_willis: It's big-endian now :)
<Steven_M> Dr_willis: ok
<darksider415> GRUB doesn't see the Vista partition, but you can manually add it later. I'm speaking of my experience with my Grandpa's Toshiba, which frustrated me to the point of just doing a clean Kubuntu install, since he's got the install discs.
<Skreech2> darksider415: See I always try a full install first :)
<redcard> darksider415: Darn.  Can you use Vista's bootloader like you could with NT's?
<Skreech2> You can set NT's bootloader to load Linux?
<sidnelson> VLC is a good player for mpeg video ??
<Dr_willis> i like vlc
<darksider415> redcard: You can manually edit GRUB to add Vista to the menu.lst
<bonbonthejon> vlc is nice
<redcard> darksider415: Ahh.
<sidnelson> ok
<sidnelson> thnks
<redcard> Oh.. what do you guys use for wireless?  knetworkmanager?
<sidnelson> i will try
<Dr_willis> i run wires. :)
<darksider415> I tell you, everyone I know with a Vista machine has asked me to install Kubuntu within three days of purchase... I think I like Microsoft, if only for helping to fix Ubuntu's number 1 bug...
<jack> hi i accidentally changed the keyboard layouts and cannot make in unhappen in the system settings..y and z are swapped, ger and american lazout..anyone an idea_
<redcard> darksider415: Well, I'm ambivelant towards vista.  But.. I'm getting it for free with the dell.
<Steven_M> Dr_willis: what's the command for reconfiguring the fonts?
<Dr_willis> Steven_M,  consolechars can set them
<Dr_willis> Steven_M,  tjers some scripts/settings/services that sets them automaticially.
<jarn> How do I configure what Konversation outputs when I type /media
<brittany> kind of new. anyone know any good irc servers?
<Steven_M> Dr_willis:  nope, no defult font found?
<sanityx> Am I retarded, or is there really not a gui tool for changing themes included by default
<Dr_willis> UTF-8 UNI seem to be the defaults Steven_M
<dx11101> hi
<sanityx> Ok seriously how do I choose a theme.
<Steven_M> Dr_willis: got to go to dinner now, see ya
<Dr_willis> UTF-8 UNI FIXED 16           seem to be the defaults Steven_M
<Steven_M> ta
<Dr_willis> sanityx,  theres the theme/appearance tools  - i add the  'settings' kde panel applet to get to the items easier
<sanityx> Dr_willis, all I see is look and feel under system settings, and its not there. I'll check the applet though thanks
<arunkale> Hey people
<Skreech2> jarn: It's what is playing in your media player
<bonbonthejon> hi arunkale
<jarn> Skreech2: I know. I want to change what data it displays.
<Skreech2> Ah
<sanityx> ah i see it now thanks
<Skreech2> Like in Kopete?
<jarn> Yep.
<arunkale> I just got a new PC (AMD 64), with an nVidia graphics card -- which package should I download to install it?
<sanityx> Dr_willis, I don't see the default Kubuntu theme listed in it. Weird.
<arunkale> and are there any reported bugs with AMD64 PCs
<jarn> Skreech2: Do you know how to do that?
<Dr_willis> sanityx,  in the kde theme manager?
<sanityx> Dr_willis, yes.
<Skreech2> jarn: Not sure check inside of Command List in Configure ?
<sanityx> I see the typical KDE themes, but not the Kubuntu theme
<Dr_willis> sanityx,  hmm  I thought kubuntu defaulted to 'plastik'
<Dr_willis> I always set to plastik anyway
<jarn> Skreech2: It does "/exec media"
<Dr_willis> i got about 12 themes in there.
<sanityx> Doesn't look like plastk to me
<Dr_willis> I like pkastik. :)
<sanityx> I used to like it
<Skreech2> jarn: Nope don't think I ever played with that. I'd have to relook at it
<arunkale> btw, what's the difference between a DVD iso and a CD iso? Does the DVD have anything extra?
<Dr_willis> dvds are normally in UDF filesystem isent they?
<jarn> Skreech2: Okay.
<jarn> Skreech2: Thanks anyway.
<arunkale> Are there any reported problems with running Kubuntu on AMD64 PCs? Or with nVidia graphics cards?
* rob-west will brb
<arunkale> I had Kubuntu installed on my earlier Intel PC, was using it for about  a year.. that had an on board video card
<Dr_willis> arunkale,  youmean using the 64bit disrto on the amd64 cpus?
<sanityx> Hmm the default applications control comes up as a blank window
<Dr_willis> arunkale,  i find using the 32bit disrtos much easier to do.
<arunkale> Dr_willis: no, the Kubuntu Web site seems to have a separate download for the AMD64 CPUs.. I want the 32bit distro
<Dr_willis> use the other one then.. Not the amd64 then. :)
<Skreech2> !amd6
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amd6 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Skreech2> !amd64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<sanityx> Yeah you definitely do not want to run the 64 bit distro. Its asking for trouble.
<arunkale> I am downloading a torrent called : kubuntu-6.10-dvd-amd64.iso
<Skreech2> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_willis> torrent? heh.
<arunkale> thanks
<arunkale> why?
<arunkale> :)
<arunkale> dont like torrents?
<Dr_willis> every time i download a disrto over a torrent.. its soooooo slow.
<Skreech2> jarn: Sure. you can ask in #kde aswell :)
<Dr_willis> ftp servers are much faster
<jarn> Skreech2: I did, noone has responded yet.
<Dr_willis> unless you get real lucky
<Skreech2> :-)
<Dr_willis> kubuntu-6.10-dvd-amd64.  - would be the 64bit distro.
<arunkale> damn
<arunkale> so I should get the i386?
<Dr_willis> yes...
<Dr_willis> for the 3rd time. :) heh heh
<sanityx> definitely
<arunkale> Hah thanks
<sanityx> AMD64 is only useful if you have some specific need for it.
<Dr_willis> like a uber-haxor
<Dr_willis> :)
<arunkale> I thought I was required to use that version on my AMD64 pc
<sanityx> nope
<sanityx> thats just to run in 64 bit mode
<arunkale> Cool
<Dr_willis> arunkale,  NOPE 100% not needed
<arunkale> Thanks
<Dr_willis> someonme else inhere had the same misscomception .
<sanityx> someday things will go fully 64 bit
<sanityx> but for now your life is easier if you stick to 32
<arunkale> Will it install nVidia drivers by default? Or will I have to do it manually
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<arunkale> Yeah, I saw that.. I'm just wondering if it installs an older open source version of the driver or something .. thanks, though
<Dr_willis> the open version is the 'nv' drivers..
<Dr_willis> the nvidia comercial drivers are the 'nvidia' ones
<arunkale> ah, thanks
<arunkale> And one more thing, I would like to install Beryl
<Dr_willis> id avoude beryl for the time beeing.
<arunkale> How so?
<Dr_willis> its just a hassle.. :)
<Dr_willis> if you MUST play with the eye candy.. find a live cd with it.. and show it off.
<arunkale> Hehe
<arunkale> Also, right now, I am running Windows XP, I have 4 logical hard drives
<Skreech2> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<arunkale> I want to use one of them for Kubuntu
<arunkale> (dual boot)
<Skreech2> arunkale: If I may make a suggestion :)
<arunkale> How do I install Kubuntu in the 4th logical hard drive without reinstalling windows first
<arunkale> Skreech2: sure
<Skreech2> For now just have the two partitions (/ and swap) but look into having a partition for /home
<Dr_willis> arunkale,  clean off the data ya want on that drive.. delete the 4partition. so its unallocated. and let the install partiton it.
<arunkale> Ok, so I should just install it in the unformatted space?
<Dr_willis> not unformated.. 'unallocated'
<arunkale> What's the difference
<Dr_willis>  you can have C: thats unformated.. but   unallocated = not even in a partition.
<arunkale> Yeah, so I'll delete the partition, that's what I meant.. it'll just be empty space
<sep1319> i could be wrong, but you don't necessarily need to delete it, just leave it empty and formatted as ext3 or what you want, and then manually pick it as your / in the installer
<arunkale> Sorry if I didn't use the correct term, that's what i meant
<Dr_willis> unallocated space. :)
<arunkale> cool
<arunkale> I dont have anything in that drive anyway, I have left it empty for Linux
<sep1319> good deal.
<arunkale> 40GB should be more than enough I guess
<Dr_willis> that 'partition' :)
<sep1319> heh yeah
<arunkale> yeah, that partition
<Dr_willis> windows teaches SUCH bad habbits
<arunkale> Yup, I agree
<sep1319> me too
<arunkale> NP: Brain Damage / Pink Floyd
<arunkale> I saw Roger Waters live last month
<Dr_willis> Brain Dead windows lemming zombies.
<Dr_willis> :)
<sep1319> not necessarily, most just don't bother to know how to use their comps at all.
<Dr_willis> lets just all start calling directories 'folders' !! :)
* Dr_willis renames 'cd' to be 'cf'
<arunkale> I've learnt a lot about computers since I started using Kubuntu
<arunkale> Hardware, etc
<arunkale> How do I burn a bootable DVD
<sep1319> arunkale: http://tinyurl.com/pj3te is how i put kubuntu on my laptop, basically. it was pretty apinless.
<sep1319> painless*
<arunkale> thanks sep
<sep1319> np
<arunkale> When I was using it before
<arunkale> I got the fonts to render like OS X
<arunkale> Arial has never looked to good
<arunkale> And I don't even need to use a Mac, hah
<sep1319> hehe. its amazing that maceys can get as ignorant as windows users
<arunkale> looked so* good
<Chtiland> Id' like to compile kxdocker but when i try to install libqt3-mt-dev it doesn't work... any suggestion ?
<arunkale> Hey, my Logitech USB mouse will work with Kubuntu, right?
<sep1319> it should, yeah
<bonbonthejon> arunkale: most likely, if it has extra buttons it might take some work to get them to work
<arunkale> nah, just the regular 3
<sep1319> it should work without a problem
<sep1319> (we hope)
<Allan> holaaa
<Allan> alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<arunkale> and in the future, if I get an external hard drive, should I look for any specific ones?
<Allan> alguien que hable espanil
<Allan> espaniol
<Allan> :/
<arunkale> sep1319: nice article, btw
<sep1319> thnx
<rivernet6> is anyone in this room
<sep1319> all i did was google ubuntu dualboot
<stdin> !es | Alllan
<ubotu> Alllan: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<arunkale> sep1319: what should I set as the size of my swap
<Alllan> stdin,
<Alllan> gracias
<stdin> :)
<Dr_willis> rivernet6,  No >:)
<Alllan> =*
<sep1319> arunkale: double the size of your RAM, like it says
<Alllan> hahahaha
<Dr_willis> swap of 2x ram size - is a bit silly these days
<Dr_willis> if i have 4gb ram  - i dont need 8gb of swap
<arunkale> I was using 512MB RAM earlier, and I had set the swap to 512MB
<sep1319> that would work too
<arunkale> I have 1GB RAM now
<Dr_willis> if i had 512mb ram - id set 1 or 2 gb swap
<igorjr> hi
<Dr_willis> for my needs i find 512mb swap at a minimum. :) and i rarely need more on most of my machines
<igorjr> i have a question
<Dr_willis> you could always add a swap file later if needed.
<sep1319> thnx for the backup, Doc.
<igorjr> when i run "kdesu konqueror" the passwort-window opens
<igorjr> i type the password in but then nothing further happens
<Dr_willis> running konqueror as root.. is not awlasya a good idea.
<Dr_willis> not 'always' :)
<Dr_willis> what are you doing that needs root and konwueror?
* Jucato thinks kdesu konqueror is better than accidentally sudo rm -rf.. :(
* Dr_willis perfers 'sudo mc' in a BRIGHT RED xterm
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> that he then closes when done
<igorjr> i want to set folder-persmissions
<igorjr> o_0
<cyt> Hi all, does the Kubuntu Herd5 released with the standard KDE menu or Kickoff menu from SuSE?
<Dr_willis> igorjr,  you can eaially do that from the shell.
<darksider415> Standard KDE, AFAIK.
<igorjr> i'm quite new to this
<Dr_willis> I hate that kickoff menu. :)
<igorjr> the manual told me to do so
<Chtiland> 512 RAM and 1Gb SWAP ?
<Dr_willis> igorjr, which manual?
<cyt> Dr_willis: haha, why?
<igorjr> the kubuntu manual ;)
<Jucato> cyt: no kickoff menu *from SUSE*
<Jucato> by that itself, you know that it's a SUSE only thing/default
<stdin> cyt: feisty questions in #ubuntu+1 and #kubuntu-devel please, and it's the standard menu
<sep1319> Chtland: that's what i have, and it's served me well.
<Chtiland> I got 1 Gb RAM and my swap is set to 1 Gb too, and in fact only 100Mb is used in my swap (and most of the time 0)
<arunkale> Hey, Jucato
<igorjr> Dr_willis: can you tell me, how i do it via shell?
<arunkale> long time
<sep1319> yeah
<igorjr> Dr_willis: but i'm a nooby ;)
<Dr_willis> igorjr,  'sudo chmod +whateveriptions   /path/to/directory
<Jucato> hi arunkale! I was just here 12 hours ago :P
<cyt> stdin: ok :)
<arunkale> No, I'm in the room after a long time
<Jucato> arunkale: and I saw you as well :D
<arunkale> Really? That's weird
<Jucato> strange..
<Jucato> an nvm.. some other person lol
<arunkale> I've come here after a couple months
<arunkale> I got a new PC
<igorjr> dr_willis: i didn't quite get this ;)
<Jucato> kool kool :)
<Jucato> Dr_willis: try to be a bit noob-friendly :P
<arunkale> I am looking to buy a USB external hard drive/memory stick soon.. should I keep anything in mind when I buy it?
<igorjr> anyhow
<Dr_willis>  kdesu konqueror          works for me.. odd
<igorjr> yeah
<igorjr> is strange for me too :(
<Dr_willis> you are using your users password?
<Dr_willis> caps lock not on...
<igorjr> i'll try it again a several times
<Dr_willis> try kdesu konsole  :)
<carutsu> scuse me anyone knows if BOINC is on the kubuntu repostories?
<Jucato> Dr_willis: kdesu konsole? lol
<Dr_willis> !info boinc
<ubotu> Package boinc does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<weswh-> will it be feasible to upgrade from edgey to fiesty? or will it probably be a reinstall situation?
<Dr_willis> !find boinc
<ubotu> Found: boinc-app-seti, boinc-client, boinc-dev, boinc-manager, kboincspy (and 1 others)
<darksider415> This is weird.. I know my mobile is set to mount itself as a USB Mass Storage Device, and I know it worked a few minutes ago, and now it isn't.. No reboots, nothing...
<igorjr> console works with kdesu
<Jucato> boinc-client
<igorjr> konqueror still not working
<igorjr> o_0
<Dr_willis> igorjr,  NOW try running 'konqueror' from that root-konsole.
<darksider415> weswh-: It was a pretty easy upgrade on my notebook... Just change the name of the repositories and it worked..
<igorjr> i c
<weswh-> neat...
<Jucato> O.o
<Dr_willis> I rember now, why i always install 'mc' :)
<igorjr> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<Jucato> igorjr: doesn't Alt+F2, "kdesu konqueror" wokr?
<slyfox> Why is it then when I set Remember password in Kmail and store password in Kwallet and always allow access for Kmail to Kwallet, it keeps on asking me for the password when I want send an email.
<Jucato> work*
<carutsu> thank you!
<Chtiland> nobody to tell me how to compile kxdocker uneder kubuntu ?
<igorjr> jucato: i type in the password, then nothing further happens
<Master_Kale> will rdesktop work with VMWare Player?
<Dr_willis> Chtiland,  last we messed with kxdocker in this channel  few weeks ago.. it was a rather.. welll badly written program. ;)
<Dr_willis> Chtiland,  most of us coudlent even get it to compile right
<Jucato> igorjr: how about "kdesu konqueror" in **a normal** Konsole?
<darksider415> Chitland: I used Kooldock on my notebook, which has pre-compiled binaries for Ubuntu/Debian.
<arunkale> what's the difference between downloading a DVD iso and CD iso? Does the DVD have anything extra
<igorjr> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<Dr_willis> arunkale,   i wouldent bother with the dvd
<igorjr> this is the consoloe message
<Jucato> igorjr: aside from those errors?
<Jucato> igorjr: does it launch at all?
<Dr_willis> igorjr,  ignroe those BadDevice warnings.. :)
<arunkale> alright, thanks
<stdin> arunkale: the DVD just has more packages on the disk, the install is the same
<igorjr> konqueror launches normal
<arunkale> which packages
<igorjr> but not with kdesu
<m_> i need the librarie g++ how do i get it?
<igorjr> or kdesu konsole and then konqueror
<Jucato> arunkale: DVD has more packages and more install options, both as live DVD and command line based installer
<Jucato> igorjr: no.. kdesu konqueror in a plain Konsole. after the device errors, konqueror launches, right?
<IgorSobreira> hey....anybody can give me a good sources.list....i can get many things in my apt
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<igorjr> kdsu konqueror in normal console gets me the same error message
<Jucato> igorjr: if yes, that Konqueror is already running as root
<igorjr> no, it doesn't launch at all
<igorjr> that's my problem ;)
<arunkale> When I was using Kubuntu on my old PC, the package manager would behave in the same way.. I sometimes had to run it twice and enter the password and then it showed up
<Jucato> igorjr: **Ignore the BadDevice error message**
<Dr_willis> Hmm..
<Jucato> !pastebin | igorjr
<ubotu> igorjr: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<stdin> arunkale: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/edgy/release/kubuntu-6.10-dvd-i386.list us a list of files on the disk, look under /pool for the packages
<Jucato> igorjr: can you pastebin all the error messages that appear when you type "kdesu konqueror" in *a normal* konsole?
<Dr_willis> !info sux
<ubotu> sux: wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-3.2 (edgy), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<arunkale> stdin: thanks
<igorjr> k, one moment
<arunkale> One more thing, how do I share my Thunderbird between my Windows and Linux partitions
<igorjr> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8494/
<igorjr> here you go
<Jucato> igorjr: that's it? nothing else follows? and no window opens?
<igorjr> nothing
<weswh-> i need to upgrade my version of ktorrent to 2.1 - how do i go about doing that? i'm not used to upgrading to versions outside of the release
<igorjr> i'm quite sure about this
<Jucato> jok really weird....
<igorjr> hmm, i try to shut the whole session down and start with a new one
<Jucato> weswh-: you will either have to compile, or install the .deb package for it. 2.1 isn't available on Edgy through the repositories..
<IgorSobreira> anybody could give me a good sources.list??
<arunkale> Should I get Beryl or not?
<weswh-> jucato: which of those is likely easier? :)
<Dr_willis> some new gotta have features in ktorrent 2.1 ?
<weswh-> Dr_willis: well, the torrent site i use is saying it has to be done. don't know why
<Jucato> weswh-: the .deb... but just be careful...
<Dr_willis> weswh-,  oh? its rejecting the older client eh?
<bioflame> hey all
<weswh-> Dr_willis: not yet, i just got a message that the tracker is reporting an outdated client. on their 'allowed' list ktorrent says 2.1 or greater now
<bioflame> i need to set my refresh rate
<bioflame> in xorg.conf
<weswh-> so if i don't upgrade eventually i'll probably be banned. heh
<bioflame> what line do i add
<Dr_willis> weswh-,  use 'wine utorrent.exe' :)
<igorjr> now it works
<igorjr> i restarted the session
<Jucato> igorjr: kool
<danielches> hi, i need help installing the java plugin for firefox, its just not working for me
<weswh-> i actually really like ktorrent.
<igorjr> i used utorrent under windows
<igorjr> an i got some files left to download
<igorjr> any chance to do it with kubuntu?
<weswh-> sure..
<weswh-> there's always that chance. heh
<Dr_willis>   use 'wine utorrent.exe' :)
<Dr_willis> of coruse ya got to have the downloade files set in the right places.
<Dr_willis> and the .torrent files
<danielches> i ahve installed sun-java5-plugin, and that installed itself, but firefox still says no java plugin
<danielches> also, the real player plugin is not working for me
<igorjr> i heard, utorrent doesnt connect under wine
<weswh-> Jucato: what do i need to be careful of with this .deb?
<Chtiland> Thaniks Dr_willis for kxdocker, is there better alternative ?
<weswh-> it says it's specifically for edgy
<Jucato> weswh-: it's not from the Ubuntu repositories. so it's not something Ubuntu can guarantee you :)
<weswh-> understood - but shouldn't be any more concerned with it than compiling from source right
* Jucato actually thinks compiling from source is safer when done w/ the right --prefix...
<danielches> any help?
<Jucato> but it's ok to install that .deb
<danielches> my firefox has also decided to uninstall the dictionary plugin
<danielches> since it deemed it incomplatible with ff2
<arunkale> does any one know why the icon for firefox 2 has jagged edges
<danielches> ?
<arunkale> the icon's outline is not smooth for me
<ubuntu> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<weswh-> hmm, a little confused. i execute this .deb and it launches Ark, and then shows me 3 files inside of it, and the only options i really see are "extract"
<weswh-> do i have to extract something first and then install? i assumed it would be a ready to go script or something
<Jucato> weswh-: right-click -> Kubuntu Package Menu -> Install Package
<danielches> with ff icon, i had that at first
<danielches> then i changed the icon file
<danielches> to one on the system instead of the one whihc comes int he ff folder
<danielches> and it became clearer
<arunkale> cool
<danielches> i'm going to donwload ff again
<arunkale> Also, does anyone know how to get openoffice to use the default font rendering rather than it's own font rendering?
<danielches> mine is just stuffed :(
<arunkale> #openoffice
<arunkale> sorry
<darksider415> Does anyone know how to get a TI SD card reader to work under either Edgy or Feisty?
<arunkale> ?
<Dr_willis> darksider415,  build in card readers in a laptop?
<darksider415> Dr_willis: Yes.
<ubuntu> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dr_willis> darksider415,  some laptops  have thost things with very little if any support in linux for them sadly.
<Dr_willis> darksider415,  i found it eaier to get a usb reader  for my media
<sanityx> Anybody know a good graphical tool for wifi that supports WPA
<Dr_willis> !find wifi
<ubotu> Found: wifi-radar, kwifimanager
<sanityx> wifi-radar is no good
<weswh-> so upgrading to fiesty is basically as easy as changing your repos, and then having it update all of your software to the newest release ver?
<sanityx> maybe kwifi will work
<weswh-> or, specifying software to upgrade..
<darksider415> Dr_willis: I know there's kernel support in 2.6.17+ for mine, based on the lspci information, commentary from Fedora users and the changelog. dmesg shows that I'm inserting a card, and that it's an SD card. Even the little light showing a card is being accessed will blink for a moment, but nothing is mounting.
<Dr_willis> darksider415,  check dmesg output. and try mounting it manually?
<ubuntu> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<sanityx> Neither of them handle WPA
<sanityx> the first one tries to but doesn't really
<me2win> get the wpa package
<sanityx> me2win, Nono I have wpa working
<sanityx> But every time I want to connect to a new wpa network i have to drop down to the terminal
<sanityx> I was hoping for a graphical tool that just worked.
<sanityx> WEP works fine with the graphical tool
<me2win> knetworkmanager has it
<sanityx> ill try it thanks
<nixternal> sanityx: I connect between WEP/WPA/WPA2 networks w/o dropping to the CLI using KNetworkManager
<carutsu> how do i compile from source?
<nixternal> it is the cat's meow in Feisty
<carutsu> i mean i want KNetwoekManager
<nixternal> carutsu: use Adept to install it
<me2win> sudo apt-get install knetworkmanager
<nixternal> thank the wonderful people over at OpenSUSE for KNetworkManager :)
<me2win> or use adept :P
<carutsu> adept just like any other?
<nixternal> man the KDE work they churn out rocks!
<nixternal> yes
<carutsu> nictermal: thak you
<me2win> nixternal: agreed, suse is my second favorite distro
<carutsu> nixtermal: thak you
<nixternal> distro wise I can't stand RPM, but ya, OpenSUSE is good
<Dr_willis> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<nixternal> actually, the top 50 distros, except for Gentoo :), is good
<me2win> gentoo is for ricers
<me2win> the website, not a racial slur :P
<carutsu> nixternal: KNetworkManager is better than Wireless Assistant, right?
<nixternal> carutsu: way better
<sanityx> nixternal, Interesting, it doesn't detect any networks at all on my computer.
<me2win> carutsu: yeah knetwork manager rocks
<sanityx> yet iwconfig scanning does
<sanityx> or iwlist rather
<nixternal> sanityx: you may need to config /etc/network/interfaces possibly
<sanityx> eh.
<carutsu> thank you
<sanityx> i have wifi working. im using it right now. just manually.
<me2win> yakuake FTW
<nixternal> me2win: ditto :)
<me2win> when i DO need the CLI, yakuake is a life saver
<sanityx> whats yakuake
<nixternal> I am constantly in Yakuake, IRSSI is running there as well as Emacs, and all of my svn repos
<nixternal> sanityx: think of it as a drop down Konsole
<me2win> nixternal: yeah i like having irssi running for it also
<sanityx> ook
<sanityx> like screen?
<nixternal> terminal, screen is a command
<me2win> sanityx: imagine that everytime you hit F12, a konsole drops down from the sy for you to use, and when you hit F12 again, it goes away
<me2win> sky*
<sanityx> nice
<sanityx> wait this runs in kde?
* nixternal uses ctrl~
<me2win> yep
<sanityx> I must have it.
<me2win> sudo apt-get install yakuake
<sanityx> im already convinced
<sanityx> thats the greatest thing ever.
<nixternal> hehe
<me2win> i added mine to startup and it is beautiful
<arunkale> Does anyone here use Kontact?
<me2win> always there, i dont even think of it as a seperate proram
<nixternal> arunkale: I live by kontact :)
<nixternal> what's up?
<niles> hi
* Jucato closes Kontact... wonders if nixternal will suddenly disappear...
<me2win> niles: 'allo
<nixternal> haha
<arunkale> nixternal: no, i'm just wondering.. it's such an awesome program.. it needs to get a lot more publicity
<niles> how can i confirm my nvidia drivers are installed
<Dr_willis> dang it - cant get flash working
<me2win> fglrxinfo
<me2win> err
<nixternal> arunkale: it needs *A LOT* more bug fixes. IMAP users still cuss Kontact
<sanityx> I used to have this network packet sniffer that would show images being viewed on the network, any idea what that might be?
<Dr_willis> !severas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about severas - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<nixternal> niles: glxinfo |grep render
<nixternal> niles: run that at the command line
<Dr_willis> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<me2win> niles: there ya go, what he said
<arunkale> nixternal: hmm..
<arunkale> nixternal: but it just seems like so awesome
<arunkale> it has everthing
<sanityx> The flash in the repos says its version 7 or something. is that just ubuntu's internal version?
<arunkale> and a nice interface
<nixternal> arunkale: I use POP3 with it and it is awesome, no problems from me
<nixternal> arunkale: yes, way better than Outlook I think
<arunkale> nixternal: way better than thunderbird, i am thinking
<nixternal> arunkale: and they are currently working on improving it, not only for KDE4
<arunkale> nixternal: at least interface-wise
<niles> nixternal: http://rafb.net/p/uy7aJ650.html
<nixternal> niles: can you paste your entire /etc/X11/xorg.conf there as well?
<niles> i belive the drivers are installed.  i went according to the kubuntu site.  but i dont know how to configure xorg conf to tell it which bus my nvidia card is on?
<fyrmedic> Should
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> niles: nvidia-xconfig
<nixternal> I think that is it
<niles> nixternal:  well i coppied it from knoppix.  not the greatest thing.  i should roll back to the backup
<niles> oh
<nixternal> nvidia- then hit tab a couple of times
<niles> oh ok
<nixternal> I don't have my nvidia box running to check
<userund> me2win: great little prog, never heard of it.  thanks
<arunkale> nixternal: would you be able to enlighten me on how I can share my email between my windows and kubuntu partitions?
<nixternal> arunkale: what are you using for windows?
<me2win> userund: yakuake? np, i think everyone should use it, it r0x :D
<nixternal> Outlook doesn't do mbox
<niles> nixternal: should i roll back to the org.conf back up first?  since the current one is coppied from knoppix?
<arunkale> nixternal: thunderbird
<niles> ot will that command fix it
<slyfox> !kompile
<ubotu> kompile: interface for compilation automation for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3~beta2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 170 kB, installed size 904 kB
<fyrmedic>  Should I use the 64 bit kernel with AMD 64x2?
<nixternal> niles: yes
<userund> me2win: yeah, and using alt+space makes it so accessible
<margis> hello
<nixternal> hello margis
<niles> nixternal: yes as in roll back,  or yes,  it will autoconfigure.  sorry.
<arunkale> fyrmedic: what's up, i just got a PC with the same config
<Dr_willis> fyrmedic,  id avoide the 64bit disrtos.. stick with 32bit. less hassle
<arunkale> fyrmedic: people suggested i use the i386 version
<nixternal> niles: give the nvidia thing a whirl, if it doesn't work, then rollback
<Jucato> !compile | slyfox
<ubotu> slyfox: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<margis> i have  kubuntu and xp on my system.....i want to install vista....can i just make a partition and install? any conflict?
<niles> thanx pal
<me2win> userund: hehe yeah, i like F12 cuz i run this on a laptop, but i use ctrl+space on my desktop
<me2win> margis: depends on the version of vista
<me2win> margis: if you are running business or ultimate, you might have to make a seperate partition for vista cuz of bitlocking
<niles> nixternal: im assuming i'll have to restart correct?
<fyrmedic> arunkale;I just got a notebook and am having a lot of problems. Most of them come from my attempts at getting the sound drivers to work but i wonder if using the other kernel would help
<niles> reboot
<sanityx> the terminal should open when you press ~ :-P
<nixternal> niles: yes
<niles> thanx
<slyfox> margis: Good choice, after you will install Vista, you will RUN to Linux :-)
<margis> i talk about ultimate
<sanityx> Ok what is the deal with KDE randomly not actually opening the program you want, just bouncing the icon for a few seconds
<margis> slyfox i need  both of  them  ....
<slyfox> margis: need? Why?
<slyfox> sanityx: good question, I think maybe becsue they are still being used by other processes?
<margis> slyfox: i need to paly games
<sanityx> slyfox, I don't think so.
<margis> i love kubuntu but....
<sanityx> Like gaim will just randomly not open
<sanityx> or openoffice
<sanityx> or all kinds of stuff
<slyfox> margis: this sucks :-) I stopped playing games after I played Deus Ex 2, after that game I lost interest in all other games.
<slyfox> sanityx: good question, I want to know too
<slyfox> Jucato: can you help with this one please?
<margis> slyfox  find me an emulator to play all windows  games and then i will  use only kubuntu
<Jucato> slyfox: what?
<slyfox> margis: cadega?
<sanityx> margis, Cedega.
<margis> slyfox  u like it  or not   i like to play games
<niles> nixternal: hey thanx pal it works and i have direct rendering
<slyfox> Jucato: "what is the deal with KDE randomly not actually opening the program you want, just bouncing the icon for a few seconds"
<margis> cedega?
<sanityx> Cedega works just fine for tons of games
<willy> alguien me ayuda con la maquina virtual de java
<margis> better than wine?
<willy> porfavor
<niles> with direct rendering, i should be able to play games and use glx right?
<darksider415> margis: Well, I stick to MUDs, so I'd probably get by on Linus's original build of Linux, back in '91...
<userund> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<sanityx> margis, Its a version of wine, specifically designed to play games.
<carutsu_> willy si hablas espanol aqui te van a gritar
<carutsu_> ves
<sanityx> margis, It costs money.
<margis> no thanks
<sanityx> lol its only like $15
<niles> or in otherwords, direct rendering is like utilizing my 3D acceleration
<niles> right
<sanityx> a lot cheaper than a copy of windows.
<nixternal> niles: rock on!
<cpk1> wine works just fine for tons of games
<cpk1> cedega is subscription based
<Master_Kale> has anyone had success at using rdesktop with VMWare player?
<sanityx> cpk1, Yeah but you often have to tweak it or change settings
<willy> #kubuntu-es
<sanityx> cpk1, Cedega works a lot better
<margis> so much programming  on linux  and   none nice emulator  yet??????
<Master_Kale> !rdesktop
<ubotu> rdesktop: RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.1-1.1 (edgy), package size 98 kB, installed size 388 kB
<me2win> WoW FTW
<sanityx> margis, Cedega is a GREAT emulator.
<yuriy> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cpk1> my room mate has cedega and I have wine, we both play the same games
<Jucato> slyfox: not sure. only happens when to me randomly when I start firefox
<margis> yes   but i must  pay   right?
<cpk1> and cedega and wine arent emulators =)
<sanityx> cpk1, Yeah yeah :-P
<sanityx> margis, You could pirate it I guess
<sanityx> but its so cheap
<darksider415> margis: I'd rather use Cedega, which does work for games, rather well, instead of paying for what seems to be a way overpriced, bloated OS that drags the hardware down. Just my $0.02...
<cpk1> margis: what games do you want to play?
<sanityx> Much cheaper than a copy of windows XP
<margis> can it  play lineage?
<sanityx> margis, I don't know.
<slyfox> Jucato: waht was it that you use firefox again for ?
<userund> check transgaming db
<cpk1> crossover might actually be better than cedega soon
<margis> can u give me a link with  supported games of cedega?
<userund> margis: http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/
<Jucato> slyfox: for the 1% of sites that I can't use Konqueror for... which is getting less and less
<Jucato> slyfox: and for testing pages
<sanityx> margis, It can play lineage and lineage 2
<sanityx> http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/
<margis>  ooo niceeeeee
<carutsu_> i love Firefox, but knoqueror is konquering my, xD
<carutsu_> i mean its a really good KDE experience
<sanityx> Konquerer blows as a web browser.
<margis> ok  nice emulator
<margis> how i can find  it?
<margis> torrent?
<sanityx> margis, That's up to you. I'm not going to help you pirate it.
<margis> ok
<slyfox> Jucato: http://zerlinna.blogweb.de/archives/135-Lets-make-some-baskets...html
<userund> konqueror is unbearably slow for me when loading pages.  Disabling ipv6 doesn't help.  unfortunate but I prefer Firefox anyway.
<carutsu_> and as a file manager i have no complains, but might take some ideas from crusader(?)
<darksider415> sanityx: What is wrong with Konqueror as a browser?
<sanityx> darksider415, Its ajax support sucks?
<sanityx> darksider415, go to gmail.com
<sanityx> see what happens when you log in
<carutsu_> !crusader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crusader - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sanityx> its ugly?
<darksider415> !krusader
<ubotu> krusader: twin-panel (commander-style) file manager for KDE (and other desktops). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.70.1-1 (edgy), package size 2547 kB, installed size 6940 kB
<userund> sanityx: google blocks konqueror as far as I know.  KHTML is one of the best rendering engines out there
<carutsu_> xD
<sanityx> userund, could be.
<carutsu_> blocks?!
<carutsu_> well in the web apps you mean?
<userund> gmail that is.
<sanityx> i also just find it renders pages in an ugly way
<Jucato> userund: for Gmail ang Google Calendar, use Firefox 1.5.0.4 or Safari browser identificaton
<sanityx> fonts look weird compared to firefox
<carutsu_> that's what i though... well bad for them konqueror is the most standar compilant browser
<userund> Jucato: I'm not complaining about it
<Jucato> userund: just in case :)
<darksider415> sanityx: Personally, I use Konqueror daily. And I use KMail to handle my Gmail...
<userund> I do like that you can send different UAs to different sites though, great feature (think I saw that in options...)
<sanityx> Yuck
<sanityx> I use thunderbird
<cpk1> I do the same as darksider415 =)
<cpk1> but kontact has rss feeds in it too!
<sanityx> And I'm not going to bother with gmail without the web interface
<Jucato> isn't freedom great? :D
<sanityx> Jucato, Definitely.
<sanityx> The web interface is the only thing I like about gmail
<margis> ok i found  cedega
* Jucato only sees the web interface when he marks things as read
<cpk1> I'm too lazy to have to open a browser to check my mail =P
<margis> i need to reinstall all my games  that  i have installed in my xp partition or  just find the exe file?
<Jucato> I let my mail and news come to me...
<sanityx> margis, Reinstall.
<arunkale> I find web e-mail useful, because I can easily check my e-mails when I am on another computer
<sanityx> margis, You might be able to copy them over.
<cpk1> margis: you dont need to reinstall, just copy over the whole game directory
<Jucato> presuming the games will run on Wine
<sanityx> cpk1, that depends on the game.
<margis> nice
<sanityx> cpk1, if a game uses the registry too much
<Jucato> arunkale: that's the only other use I have for the web interface :)
<arunkale> haha
<Jucato> which is also why I don't delete mails there :)
<margis> i just  saw that it can paly pes6
<cpk1> afaik it always works and is the best way to install with wine
<margis> i think that  i will  not  install vista
<niles> is apt-cache search <name>  // not a valid command ?
<userund> yes
<niles> E: Invalid operation seach
<thoreauputic> niles: spelling
<userund> "seach" not "search"
<Jucato> niles: don't include the <  and >
<Jucato> ah "search"
<Jucato> not "seach"
<thoreauputic> right :)
<niles> i said search
<Jucato> <niles> E: Invalid operation seach
<niles> oh i guess not
<userund> ha
<niles> my bad
<thoreauputic> niles: linux has a problem parsing typos ;-)
<Jucato> niles, thoreauputic: but is very good at tab completion :) apt-ca[Tab]  se[Tab]  :)
<niles> it's cool
<userund> can you tab complete operators?
<niles> does Kubuntu come with win32 codecs and libdvdcss ?
<cpk1> no
<userund> niles: no
<Jucato> niles: no :)
<Jucato> anyone up for a 4th confirmation on that? :D
<niles> i cant find them in apt
<userund> niles: sources.list?
<thoreauputic> !codecs| niles
<ubotu> niles: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs
<cpk1> hehe
<niles> thanx guys
<darksider415> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<danzi> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jucato> niles: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs
<Mena> !PcLinuxOS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pclinuxos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mena> !Mandriva
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
* Compleja is Away : off
<Mena> What is good a bout mandriva
<sanityx> Mena, its supposed to be really easy to use.
* Olvidame is Away : Ausente por ahora.
<userund> mmm, it's owned by a french company.
<Mena> sanity, hmmm okay :)
<progek> hello room, ive used ubuntu for a long time and finally decided to try kubuntu. Im trying to install my nvidia drivers and would like to know if Im on the right track. Would it be ok to apt-get nvidia-glx then run nvidia-xconfig?
<cpk1> slackware uses a packaging system? O.o
<Mena> userund, ok
<Jphenow> !past
<Jphenow> !paste
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<thoreauputic> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<Mena> !patsebin
<userund> cpk1: there are lots of unofficial package management systems for slack, but nothing official, and there won't be
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patsebin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mena> !pastebin
<cpk1> oic
<userund> like slapt-get and swaret
<Mena> !pastebin |jphenow
<ubotu> jphenow: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<fyrmedic> how do I know for sure if both of my processors are being used?
<draik> What's a good scanner to get for Kubuntu 6.10?
<Mena> draik, for viruses
<thoreauputic> fyrmedic:  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<thoreauputic> fyrmedic: and run top
<draik> Mena: Sorry, for images
<fyrmedic> thanks
<stdin> fyrmedic: or kinfocenter
<Mena> draik, u had alreadu in your graphic tools in kmenu
<Mena> already*
<darksider415> draik: I've got two HP scanners that work pretty well. In my case, my personal favorite is the HP Scanjet 3900, but the drivers are still pretty buggy.
<danzi> I'm restarting my sound and it's running in a loop
<draik> Mena: Huh?
<danzi> Is it safe to stop it starting?
<Mena> heheh never mind
* Compleja is Away : Ausente por ahora.
<draik> darksider415: I have a Canon CanoScan D646U
<Jphenow> okay guys so i'm trying to get nvidia-glx, adept stops me from this along with apt-get
* Compleja is Back. Regrese de la muerte.
<stdin> !away Compleja
<cpk1> adept and apt-get use the same backend
<Jphenow> here's my output from the apt-get anyone got any ideas for a solution?
<stdin> !away | Compleja
<draik> darksider415: Sadly enough, not supported, much less recognized
<ubotu> away: A terminal locking program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5-3 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 124 kB
<ubotu> Compleja: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<Compleja> stdin,
<Jphenow> i used apt-get in order to recieve output
<Compleja> ok
<Jphenow> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8501/
<kingv> HELP!
<kingv> i got a good one!
<stdin> draik: scanner hardware support pages is here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<fyrmedic> So it list it as a AMD Turion 64 X2 but only lists one processor. Is that right?
<kingv> i hae researched and nothing !
<kingv> i hae researched and nothing !
<kingv> lol :)
<cpk1> Jphenow: looks like you might have mesa drivers?
<Jphenow> so remove those??
<charlie5> hi folks ... i cannot use adept because it says another process is using the packaging system ... i cannot find what that process is to kill it  ... (its not adept or apt anything )
<draik> stdin: Right. I've been there. NOthing
<stdin> !aptfix | charlie5
<ubotu> charlie5: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<kingv> i'm trying to isntall kubuntu.. but when it boots it i hit start and install and it goes through loading.. but then the monitor goes coocoo and shows me messed up colors
<charlie5> stdin: thank you :)
<Jphenow> cpk1 so remove the mesa drivers then do nvidia-glx??
<stdin> draik: HP tends to be the best make to go with anyway
<kingv> any suggestions.. i did all the reasearch.. but no luck
<draik> stdin: I have never had an issue with HP
<draik> stdin: my laptop is HP
<danzi> should I have an alsa in /etc/modutils?
<draik> my printer is HP
<cpk1> Jphenow: have you tried installing video drivers before?
<Jphenow> several different occasions, usually resulting in 6 hours without an Xserver and alternation between live cd and terminal
<draik> stdin: I was just trying to get a feel for any recommendations
<cpk1> Jphenow: did you use apt to install them?
<darksider415> draik: It depends on what it is. Desktops, I'll either go self-built, HP or Apple. Notebooks are either Toshiba, Lenovo, Sony or Apple, and either way, I'll run Linux on 'em.
<Jphenow> i believe i removed all the ati stuff i had from before
* charlie5 buys stdin a beer and ubotu a fresh can of oil :)
<draik> darksider415: HP it is
<draik> now...
<charlie5> cheers, it worked fine
<cpk1> ... why did you have ati stuff; or rather why are you trying to get nvidia stuff?
<draik> what model?
<darksider415> draik: IMHO, HP notebooks tend to be absolutely horrid, with few exceptions. Of course, I'm weird... Now, as far as printers go, they're great, and I love my Photosmart 7960.
<stdin> charlie5: just type "!botsnack" to thank ubotu :)
<kingv> i'm tried to install kubuntu, xbuntu, ubuntu..every time i start the install in normal or safe graphics my monitor shows me bunch of messed up color and i can't see anything..
<darksider415> kingv: What graphics chipset?
<kingv> nvidia 6800
<cpk1> Jphenow: are you sure you know what video card you have?
<Jphenow> okay so couple weeks ago i had a crap geforce 4 but it's what was built in, switched to ATI for a bit but found out the hard way drivers available for those are horrible, NOW i bought new fx 5200
<charlie5> lol ... ok
<charlie5> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<charlie5> :D
<stdin> :)
<Compleja> :o
<Jphenow> yes i know what i have
<draik> darksider415: I have the HP Pavilion N5150. It used to be packaged with winme. Yeah, I know. Now it's Kubuntu. The printer is HP DeskJet 5850.
<draik> The desktop that I have is built by myself
<draik> It's only 2 years old
<draik> actually, 2 years and 4 months
<me2win> @chuck
<niles> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jphenow> cdk1: any ideas as to what i did or what i can do?
<cpk1> Jphenow: if you only tried installing drivers with apt then just purge all the packages
<Jphenow> if u haven't already caught on im a n00b, wanna explain a bit more detailed?
<Jphenow> plz n thanks?
<cpk1> Jphenow: did you only use apt when you installed ati drivers?
<darksider415> draik: I had an old Pavilion XE783 running Xubuntu that I gave to a friend, and my other desktop is a Pavilion a520 running Kubuntu Edgy. However, as far as notebooks go, I've got an Apple PowerBook G3 and a Toshiba Satellite A105-S4002, the 'Book running Edgy and the Satellite running Feisty. The printers are a HP Deskjet 930C and a Photosmart 7950, both shared.
<danzi> !kwallet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwallet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<danzi> How do I shut off kwallet
<niles> i selected my sound card in the mixer. but i still dont have sound
<Jphenow> aha i used so many different methods it isn't even funny just because i couldn't get it workin, the ATI stuff is gone but i know i have bunch of mesa stuff here if that means anything
* draik bows to darksider415's setup
<me2win> danzi: uninstall, kwallet is the devil, sometimes i think that even if i disable it its still gonna bother me
<danzi> me2win: slightly less rastic way
<danzi> Drastic
<xerroz> I would like to install a minimal ubuntu base with full debugging symbols. Can anyone point me to a resource that may help? Or if anyone knows...
<cpk1> err isnt mesa the ati drivers?
<xerroz> mesa is software rendering
<xerroz> which is not what we want.
<Jphenow> aha so that should be removed?
<xerroz> I myself am currently unable to get DRI to work with my Radeon Mobility 9000 =(
<sanityx> Wow ktorrent is awesome. I mean its ugly as hell, but it connects to seeds so fast
<Jphenow> cpk1 you positive i can remove mesa stuff?
<kingv> has anybody gotten counterstrike: source working without any problems ?
<cpk1> mesa is for ati cards
<cpk1> Jphenow: but, it looks like it shouldnt interfere
<cpk1> Jphenow: oh wait its just for opengl
<Jphenow> so that won't solve my problem?
<userund> kingv: it works fine for me except I have no sound.  I think that's because I have two sound cards and wine tries to use the one I'm not using.  haven't successfully corrected that yet.  And my FPS are about half what they should be.  But it installs and runs well
<Jphenow> i know what opengl is but still not gettin ya
<kingv> userund: what vc do you have ?
<userund> kingv: 6600gt
<kingv> userund: but why only half fps?
<userund> kingv: I don't know.  On windows I would get 60-70, now I get about 25-35
<kingv> userund: i got a 6800 do you think that it will affect me ?
<kingv> probably :)
<userund> kingv: unknown.  I haven't messed with it that much so I haven't looked for ways to get better fps
<cpk1> Jphenow: do this in konsole 'sudo aptitude purge xorg-driver-fglrx'
<kingv> userund: yeah i guess.. if it runs well...than no need to mess around with it.. is there anywhere a "how to" that i could follow >
<userund> kingv: yeah, a good one on the forums.  lemme get it
<niles> is my sound supposed to be working on a fresh installation of kubuntu ?
<xerroz> should
<userund> kingv: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304528&highlight=counter+strike+edgy
<niles> damn
<kingv> userund: thanks man!
<userund> kingv: I used that and it was running in 20 minutes (plus download time)
<xerroz> niles: have you assured your speakers are on and functional? :)
<niles> xerroz: yes
<danzi> Has anyone worked with an ATI SB450?
<xerroz> niles: and your computer is on correct?
<danzi> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<kingv> userund: lol thats awesome.. but now i'm having issues with installing kubuntu.. so that might take a while :)
<niles> yes my computer is on
<niles> i only have one computer xerroz
<xerroz> niles, in a terminal, type alsamixer
<K`zan> I've got a problem, had just windows on my old laptop and managed to get kubuntu installed and now grub says my windoz partition is outside of BIOS limits - it booted wincrap fine before grub got installed - any help MUCH appreciated!
<cpk1> anyone ever tried playing a .aiff?
<xerroz> K`zan: please paste your grub.conf in the pastebin
<niles> xerroz: Card: ESS Allegro PCI    is this correct for a sound blaster ?
<niles> is Allegro the chipset ?
<K`zan> xerroz: wilco, thanks
<kingv> userund: everytime i start the install cd, and hit install (normal or safe graphics) it loads and then my monitor goes crazy and shows me bunch of diff. color lines
<xerroz> niles: i cannot confirm, but i believe it should say something more to the affect of 'creative labs' or 'sound blaster'
<userund> kingv: that guide doesn't use the install cd, nor did I.  use the guide.
<userund> kingv: oh, you meant ubuntu CD.
<kingv> userund: yes :)
<kingv> userund: not sure what the deal is
<cpk1> kingv: what video card?
<kingv> userund: i was told to get alternate cd
<niles> xerroz: how can i change this to creative labs?  the icon on the lower right hand of the desktop has creative labs selected
<userund> kingv: try passing an argument to the boot line... it's in the help menu when you load up.  I *think* it's vga=771 but get to the Help menu to verify
<xerroz> niles: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-Creative_Labs#matrix
<userund> kingv: yes alternate is a good idea.
<kingv> userund: 6800
<niles> hmmm
<niles> xerroz: perhalps it may be my integrated card
<niles> which i cant turn off in the bios
<K`zan> xerroz: coming up on the laptop in just a few, probably as Anastasia...
<cpk1> kingv: I have a 6600 and had the same problem, the thing is that safe graphics doesnt change it to vga like its supposed to, userund is right, if you pass the right arg you should be fine
<niles> xerroz: is i pull out my PCI sound blaster will kubuntu autoconfigure the sound for the integrated card ?
<xerroz> K`zan: k
<kingv> cpk1: so should i just use vga=771?
<xerroz> niles, alsa should recognize it
<K`zan> xerroz: old and slow, but it is getting to kde now :-)
<cpk1> kingv: I cant remember; can you get to tty1?
<niles> xerroz: ok thanx i'll try to work wiht the link you gave me.
<kingv> cpk1: i'm in the menu right now ..i just started the boot cd
<xerroz> niles: in a terminal type, alsamixer -c 0,
<userund> kingv: yes, vga=771 is what I'd try putting in the boot line before you use the alternate
<xerroz> what chipset does it report?
<xerroz> K`zan: :)
<kingv> userund: F6 and then add  vga=771 at the end?
<sanityx> Any interesting things I can do with 3d acceleration other than use cedega and Xgl
<niles> xerroz: Chip: ESS Technology ESS1988
<userund> kingv: probably, whatever will let you enter boot options.  It's been a while since I saw the install menu
<niles> must be the integrated one.
<Jphenow> how do u cut in a command line
<xerroz> niles: escape out, type alsamixer -c 1
<niles> No mixer elems found
<carutsu_> how can i check hotmail from Kmail? i heard tare is a phyton script that downloads the mail, but i need to keep it on the server till i erase it from inbox
<xerroz> niles: alsa is only finding the one card
<kingv> userund: lol ok... since i'm only 50% done with alternate cd downloading.. could i try this with the regular dvd ?
<userund> kingv: yes
<xerroz> niles, in alsamixer -c 0, on master and pcm, are the 00 at the bottom highlighted with a green background?
<Jphenow> how do you use cut in a terminal
<aric> what driver should i use, if i have ATI x300 ?
<xerroz> aric: fglrx
<xerroz> Jphenow: you cannot cut, you can copy and paste however
<xerroz> Jphenow: right click, hit 'c' to copy; shift + insert to paste
<xerroz> (in konsole that is)
<Jphenow> cool thanks
<cpk1> if you have a middle mouse button you can just highlight and then press the middle mouse button to paste
<thoreauputic> xerroz: that's the hard way - just highlight, middle click to paste
<xerroz> that works...if you have the middle mouse button
<xerroz> some of us laptop users however, :)
<thoreauputic> xerroz: you can use both buttons together to simulate it
<userund> three-button emulate for laptops :)
<niles> xerroz: master and pcm are green to red
<thoreauputic> xerroz: most laptops have middle click keys - my Ibook does for instance
<xerroz> how nasty; why would i touch my laptop so inappropriately?
<niles> master is 94<>90  pcm is 81<>81
<xerroz> niles, in terminal type lsmod | grep em
<xerroz> thoreauputic: you are correct, most are.
<niles> xerroz:  http://rafb.net/p/ZOWtzx26.html
<niles> looks like i Do have the drivers. hmm
<kingv> userund: i started the normal kubuntu dvd (not the alternate) and i went with the normal install ( not the safe graphics) and also went with the argument vga=771 and my colors on monitor are still messed up
<xerroz> niles: indeed you do
<danzi> Anyone have an ATI SP450 sound card?
<margis>  i just  installed cedega (last version) and  i cant  paly linegae
<margis> in the site it says that   it  is  possible
<userund> kingv: hmm.  then I'd go with the alternate cd.  The edgy livecd is finicky from my experience, so it doesn't surprise me
<margis> anyone who can paly lineage2  with cedega?
<niles> hmm
<xerroz> niles, go to kde - > system settings -> sound server
<kingv> userund: ok the download is almost done.. i will let you know how that turns out.. thaks for the help so far
<niles> xerroz: do you mean sound system ?
<userund> kingv: no prob, but I won't be around but a few more minutes.  2:30am here :)
<xerroz> also, niles, where are you testing to attempt sound?
<xerroz> niles: yes
<niles> Enable the sound system is checked xerroz
<xerroz> click 'test sound'
<kingv> userund: ah its ok then.. hopefully it works.. i need to sleep too :)
<sanityx> !find gmail
<ubotu> Found: checkgmail, enigmail-locale-ca, enigmail-locale-cs, enigmail-locale-de, enigmail-locale-el (and 23 others)
<shulman> what's a good tutorial to create a software RAID ?
<margis> can anyone help me?
<niles> xerroz:  test failed.  i was testing with mp3's earlier
<xerroz> niles: what application?
<niles> kaffeiene but there was no luck with that
<carutsu_> katapult is not launching itself.... even if i click on it on the menu (>utilities>ktapult)
<cpk1> kingv: can you get to tty1?
<niles> strange,  my sound card worked with Debian.
<xerroz> niles: its likely just a configuration problem
<xerroz> niles do you have mplayer installed?
<niles> xerroz: not at the moment but i can install it.
<xerroz> niles, just checking, but /dev/dsp does exist correct?
<niles> xerroz: according to google ESS Allegro,  is the sound card for the integrated card in the compaq.
<niles> so the question is,  how to get alsa to point to the sound blaster
<xerroz> alsa isn't picking it up for some reason
<xerroz> this was confirmed with alsamixer -c #
<danzi> help!!!
<niles> xerroz: this sucks.  becuase my 5 year old compaq will not allow me to disable the card in teh bios.
<niles> but rather assign an IRQ #
<niles> numbers being 3,5 11
<xerroz> niles: i believe you may need to mess around the with the driver
<xerroz> niles: please join #alsa, and seek assistance there
<niles> xerroz: thanx for you time.
<xerroz> sorry i couldnt assist you further
<xerroz> danzi: with?
<danzi> Sound card isn't working
<chris__> can someone tell me how to open the sources.list in kubuntu where i can edit it?
<danzi> chris__: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<adydas> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<danzi> I win :)
<danzi> xerroz: It's a ATI SB450
<adydas> im busy on another computer..
<xerroz> ATI makes a sound card?
<xerroz> :-\
<adydas> here i win
<danzi> xerroz: I just tell it like lshw sees it
<adydas> http://adydas.net/linux/repos.html
<danzi> adydas: Fine :)
<kingv> cpk1: sorry.. yes i can
<adydas> :p
<xerroz> danzi
<xerroz> danzi: good news, your card is supported
<danzi> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-ATI#matrix
<danzi> Bad news I don't get sound :)
<xerroz> danzi: lsmod | grep hda
<chris__> thanks danzi and adyas
<danzi> xerroz: Want the output?
<xerroz> does it say hda-intel?
<margis_> anyone who plays lineage  with cedega?
<danzi> Yes
<danzi> three :)
<Anastasia> How do I get kate as root, sudo kate doesn't work :-(?
<danzi> three times
<xerroz> good, now type alsamixer
<danzi> xerroz: done
<Compleja> bye all
<adydas> Anastasia:
<adydas> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<adydas> err
<xerroz> danzi: do you see white 00's with green backgrounds under MASTER and PCM?
<adydas> just kdesu kate whateveryouwanttoedit
<danzi> Yes
<Anastasia> adydas: thanks!
<xerroz> danzi: goto kde - > system settings -> sound system -> 'test sound'
<adydas> i hate kate, so used to jed or nano now a days.. i find it easyer jsut to use that
<danzi> xerroz: Nothing I can hear
<xerroz> danzi: speakers are on, and functional?
<danzi> Built into the laptop so I guess they are on
<xerroz> 'guess' is not an acceptable answer :)
<xerroz> danzi: what is the make of your laptop?
<danzi> Gateway Mx6446
<xerroz> insure the speakers are not muted
<xerroz> ensure*
<danzi> They are not
<margis_> anyone who uses  cedega?
<danzi> I pressed the Mute button till it flashed a big Mute OFF sign
<niles> xerroz: alsamixer -c 2  is where my sound card is at
<xerroz> i see ^_^
<xerroz> danzi: hmm
<danzi> Using kernel 2.6.20-9
<xerroz> danzi: 'test sound' did not report 'test failed'?
<danzi> no
<xerroz> niles: so set the default to be index=2
<danzi> Everything seems to be hunky dory
<danzi> But no sound
<Anastasia> xerroz: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8505/  -  Thanks!
<xerroz> danzi: please see #alsa for more assistance, sorry i cannot help you any further
<danzi> ok tried the Fn-Mute key as well as Mute on the player
<Anastasia> xerroz: this is K`zan on the laptop where the problem is...
<danzi> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<xerroz> Anastasia: what is the exact error again
<Anastasia> xerroz: I'd have to reboot and try to start wincrap again, but essentially that the windoz partition is beyond the BIOS limit, if you need it, I can go get it?
<xerroz> no thats fine
<Anastasia> xerroz: I'll go get it, bbiaf
<Anastasia> xerroz: rr, standing by, thanks MUCH!
<xerroz> Anastasia: as root, type 'fdisk -l /dev/hda' and pastebin the output
<Anastasia> xerroz: wilco, brb
<ubuntu> i need help :/.....im confused by these dpkg/apt-get msgs
<ubuntu> can anyone help
<ubuntu> im doing an fresh install
<xerroz> please pastebin the messages
<Anastasia> xerroz:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8507/
<xerroz> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<xerroz> Anastasia: @_@
<Anastasia> xerroz: ??
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8509/
<xerroz> it looks correct
<Anastasia> xerroz: it should be, if I run (wincrap) fdisk /mbr I can get at it...
<Anastasia> xerroz: Problem is that my wireless card works under wincrap, but no luck so far with ubuntu and unfortunately there are things I need the wireless card for :-/.
<xerroz> Anastasia: what is your wireless card?
<Anastasia> xerroz: Netgear WG511v1
<Anastasia> xerroz: been fighting with that trying to get wpa-psk to work and so far just no luck.  Wanted to boot back into wincrap and make sure it didn't go west on me.
<xerroz> Anastasia: http://blog.gilluminate.com/2005/7/25/getting-netgear-wg511-802-11b-g-wireless-card-to-work-in-linux
<xerroz> Anastasia: oh, the card works, but wpa does not? is that correct
<Anastasia> xerroz: For 2 days now.
<Anastasia> xerroz: I'm not sure if the card works now, that is why I need to boot wincrap :-(.
<Anastasia> xerroz: It should work under wep, but it doesn't do that either.
<xerroz> Anastasia: is your card detected in linux? can you bring the interface up?
<Anastasia> xerroz: I guess I just fdisk /mbr anb re-install grub after I find out if it works :-(.
<Anastasia> xerroz: Yes and yes :-).  "everything seems to be fine (god knows if it really is between wpa_supplicant and ndiswrapper).
<ubuntu> can anyone help
<xerroz> Anastasia: google wpa_supplicant and ndiswrapper support
<xerroz> i dont know for sure if it supports it [yet] 
<Anastasia> xerroz: been doing that for two days now :-/.
<Anastasia> xerroz: that is why I am starting to wonder about the card itself and the only thing I have to test with is wincrap on this box...
<foo> I have beryl +xgl + kde. How can I change my background image? Reason I ask is because there is something wrong with the kde background chooser. It's not showing my jpeg images... very weird. Any ideas?
<xerroz> Anastasia: have you followed http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/WPA
<Anastasia> xerroz: I guess I just run fdisk /mbr and build a boot floppy for when I want to run linux since grub can't cope beyond bios?
<abattoir> hi foo! nice to see you here.
<xerroz> Anastasia: try #grub to get that issue fixed
<Anastasia> xerroz: I'm pretty sure I hit that one, done enough web sites that proport to make it work that I have reached terminal confusion (and eye strain :-).
<Anastasia> xerroz: Will check it out.  Thanks very much for you help here - very much appreciated.
<xerroz> also try #ndiswrapper
<LL_Hakaisou> so, how do i turn on 3ddesktop?
<Originooo> do i have to forward a port to use skype?
<Jucato> LL_Hakaisou: first run "3ddesk --acquire", then after it takes snapshots, "3ddesk"
<LL_Hakaisou> thanks jucato
<LL_Hakaisou> woah... that was a nifty desktop switcher
* xerroz wishes he could get DRI to work
<SpAwN> !cue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cue - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LL_Hakaisou> so, do i gotta enter that command every time, or is there a keyboard shortcut?
<SpAwN> can you mount a bin/cue?
<stdin> SpAwN: 1st you need to convert it to ISO
<SpAwN> kiso isnt converting them to iso
<margis> anyone  who uses cedega?
<kingv> cpk1: i just installed it and colors were messed up when it started so i went to tty2
<xerroz> margis: try #wine or #cedega
<margis> join #cedega
<stdin> SpAwN: use bchunk to convert bin/cue to ISO
<margis> like this?
<snake_> hi all. when i try to install k3d from adept it says to me could not commit changes. what can i do
<margis> #cedega
<snake_> any idea??
<LL_Hakaisou> so, do i gotta enter that command every time, or is there a keyboard shortcut?
<xerroz> margis: you can click it, or type /join #cedega
<SpAwN> stdin, how?.... ive never used that command b4
<LL_Hakaisou> for 3ddesk i mean
<snake_> hi all. when i try to install k3d from adept it says to me could not commit changes. what can i do
<stdin> SpAwN: bchunk <image.bin> <image.cue> <basename> (basename is the name of the iso file, without .iso at the end)
<SpAwN> stdin, ahh killer thanks d00d :-)
<stdin> SpAwN: yw :)
<LL_Hakaisou> !keybind
<cpk1> kingv: yeah either install the nvidia drivers immeadiatly with apt or edit xorg to use vesa or whatever
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keybind - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LL_Hakaisou> !keybinding
<ubotu> To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<LL_Hakaisou> *palm face*
<kingv> cpk1: apt-get ? what the cmd again ?
<snake_> hi all. when i try to install k3d from adept it says to me could not commit changes. what can i do??
<cpk1> kingv: I use aptitude but you could also use apt-get =)
<kingv> cpk1: ok :) so would apt-get nvidia do the job ?
<ubuntu> :(
<LL_Hakaisou> how do i set a keybinding?
<ubuntu> this sucks i hope these errors dont break the system :/
<cpk1> kingv: no, you need linux-restricted-modules-whatever linux-image you have installed
<stdin> !shortcut | LL_Hakaisou
<ubotu> LL_Hakaisou: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<snake_> !k3d
<LL_Hakaisou> thanks
<ubotu> k3d: 3D modeling and animation system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.12.0-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 10182 kB, installed size 43492 kB
* Jucato notes that k3d, despite its name, is not a KDE app...
<snake_> how can i resolve this problem
<kingv> cpk1: sorry i'm kind a new :s could you let the know the whole cmd
<snake_> i try to install
<snake_> and adept says could not commit changes
<snake_> even when i try to remove says the same thing
<cpk1> so i think sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` will work for the easiest way but it would be nice if someone else could confirm with me =)
<stdin> cpk1: that should work, yeah :)
<snake_> i have to install linux restricted modules ??
<cpk1> kingv: btw those are ` not '
<stdin> cpk1: I find it easier to use the $(command) format, less confusing
<kingv> cpk1: do i replace uname with edgy ?
<stdin> kingv: no, just copy and paste
<kingv> thanks
<cpk1> kingv: no you do exactly what i typed: sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<cpk1> make sure you use the tilde key for the `
<fdoving> $(uname -r) might be easier
<cpk1> i suppose you both have a point
* cpk1 grumbles
<kingv> wow it just froze
<dufft> hello everyone. i have some trouble with display and idk what to do
<kingv> not sure why it happend
<dufft> i installed Ubuntu 7.04
<dufft> and my monitor is now not able to be set at any resolution but 1024x748
<dufft> 768*
<cpk1> kingv: still not doing anything?
<dufft> 0_o
<kingv> cpk1: idk it just froze.. i have to restart it
<stdin> !FixRes | dufft
<ubotu> dufft: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cpk1> kingv: ctrl c doesnt work?
<kingv> cpk1: nothing
<cpk1> kingv: just go to tty3
<kingv> cpk1: i will do that
<cpk1> and then kill aptitude from there
<kingv> cpk1: i also tried before to run apt-get update (b4 u told me that cmd) and it just froze
<cpk1> I would have thought that ctrl c would kill it
<cpk1> odd
<kingv> cpk1: its doing something now
<cpk1> well thats good
<kingv> yeah:)
<kingv> cpk1: there is 4 done's and it had a list of "packages that have been automatically kept back"  and its not doing anything
<cpk1> kingv: after you did what?
<kingv> yup
<kingv> this is strange... new install just going crazy
<cpk1> what command did you do?
<kingv> just like you typed in
<kingv> sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<cpk1> ok sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<cpk1> kingv: you need to enable restricted
<kingv> i can't do antyhing.. its not frozen.. but i can't type
<kingv> tty4?
<cpk1> why cant you type?
<cpk1> spam ctrl c a bunch then try
<kingv> ok now its good
<cpk1> i believe in a heavy hand and ctrl c when your box doesnt pay attention
<kingv> ok i'm in sources.list
<cpk1> ok are there any lines with restricted in them?
<kingv> 4
<kingv> no more
<kingv> 6 i think
<kingv> 4
<kingv> :)
<kingv> should i just get it to install nvidia somehow ?
<cpk1> kingv: so in the lines with restricted do they start with a #?
<kingv> 2 yes
<cpk1> kingv: ok delete the # and then save and exit
<cpk1> kingv: unless its a line explaining restricted =P
<kingv> well #deb ..../edgy-backports main restricted unive$
<kingv> # deb ... /edgy-backports main restricted u$
<cpk1> kingv: thats not an explanation delete the # =)
<stdin> the edgy-backports one isn't necessary
<cpk1> but thats just backports which means you should have already been able to get the restricted ones
<cpk1> and stdin beat me to it
<stdin> :)
* cpk1 wonders if it would be easier to just change the X driver to vesa
<cpk1> err vga
<stdin> shouldn't nv work with all the nvidia cards?
<kingv> that's what i was wondering
<cpk1> well whats xorg.conf say its using right now?
<kingv> let me check
<kingv> driver says nv
<kingv> should i change it to nvidia?
<Aimee> hey, anyone out there could get wine run on kubuntu 6.10?
<kingv> amiee: yes use automatix to get it
<cpk1> you dont have the nvidia driver =)
<cpk1> change it to vga
<kingv> ok
<cpk1> and dont use automatix Aimee
<Aimee> kingv, but I tried to install wine from distro package, it didn't work
<stdin> Aimee: depends on the app you want to run, some work, some don't
<cpk1> Aimee: the wine website has directions for adding the wine repo to your sources.list
<Aimee> and when I compiled myself, the same thing happened
<kingv> cpk1: should i restart now ?
<cpk1> Aimee: there is no reason why wine wouldnt work if you added the repo to your sources.list
<cpk1> kingv: no just restart X
<Aimee> I do this five time
<Aimee> and I'm sure it didn't work, because I could not install winrar
<cpk1> kingv: sudo invoke-rc.d kdm restart should work fine
<Aimee> thank, I'll try
<cpk1> Aimee: you know you can get native unrar right?
<Aimee> no, winrar just for a test
<Aimee> I didn't need it
<stdin> Aimee: if you want to test wine, run "wine notepad", if you see notepad open, then wine is working
<kingv> cpk1: can't start x now
<cpk1> or just 'regedit'
<cpk1> kingv: why not?
<stdin> check the X server log, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kingv> cpk1: lol .. i wonder that too.. new install .. and still can't run propertly... "driver can't suport depth 24"
<cpk1> i always get confused on whether you are supposed to use vga or vesa
<cpk1> so i might have made a mistake =P
<cpk1> just change the depth then heh
<kingv> so change the driver from vga to vesa?
<stdin> cpk1: vga will work on anything, but it's very restricted with depth and resolution, vesa is less restrictive and should work on any card/chip
<cpk1> yeah try vesa
<cpk1> stdin: thanks for the explanation =)
<stdin> :)
<cpk1> I think I get confused because isnt VESA the name of an association?
<cpk1> like video electronics standards association or something
<stdin> not sure, maybe
<kingv> ok now that cmd doesn't work to restart.. it says invoke-rc.d uknown initscript
<stdin> like mpeg is too
<Aimee> thank you very much, kingv, It worked
<kingv> :)
<kingv> great.. now if only i could get this to install that would be HOT
<cpk1> kingv: ok I think you can just go to tty7 and then do ctrl alt backspace to restart X
<Aimee> I'm gonna install iTunes, kingv
<stdin> kingv: or: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<kingv> wow i just did startx
<kingv> and its good!
<cpk1> oh, i would have thought it would be running already
<cpk1> ok well at least now you can get into X but you will probably want to install the nvidia drivers =)
<jarn> Anyone know a free usenet server?
<kingv> so basically all it needs to be done is driver changed from nv to vesa
<chuen> Hi. Can someone remind me of the command to unlock adept?
<stdin> !aptfix | chuen
<ubotu> chuen: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<chuen> stdin: Hi! And thanks, will try that.
<kingv> cpk1: when i install nvidia drivers.. will i need to change the driver to nvidia .. or will the install do it automatically
<cpk1> kingv: it will do it automatically. read !nvidia
<kingv> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kingv> k thanks
<kingv> ok guys that's a lot for your help .. i really appriciate it! god bless ! peace!
<chuen> stdin: That's interesting, I was promted to complete an install which Adept couldn't do because I needed to eneter someting (via command line)
<stdin> chuen: yeah, Adept can't take any use input right now, and some packages need that. It will be fixed in the nest release tho
<stdin> s/use/user/
<sanityx> Anybody know a good tool for mounting isos without burning them?
<cpk1> yeah, mount
<sanityx> oh i didnt know that :-D
<stdin> sanityx: mount (with sudo), kiso or fuse
<stdin> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<cpk1> mount -o loop nameofiso /some/folder
<sanityx> nice thanks
<stdin> cpk1: ubotu beat you :P
<stdin> *beet
<cpk1> bah, i'm brushing my teeth
<stdin> not beat :P
<Lijoh> can someone help me.. i change my harddsik to another pc my old pc is AMd and new pc is P4 how to change all driver ect: sound :)
<LL_Hakaisou> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<LL_Hakaisou> !icon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LL_Hakaisou> hmm
<LL_Hakaisou> question
<chuen> stdin: OK . Cheers.
<LL_Hakaisou> is there a way to define a custom icon to a file without that icon applying to all files sharing it's extension?
<cpk1> this kind of reminds me of what I gave up on; assigning .jpgs to folders (namely music folders)
<sanityx> I'm a little confused about what the fuss is about getting codecs, and using automatix and all that. apt-get install vlc. done.
<stdin> Lijoh: it should just detect the chances and load the right drivers
<LL_Hakaisou> vlc works on linux?
<sanityx> duh.
<LL_Hakaisou> *installs ASAP*
<sanityx> its cross platform
<stdin> GTK tho :(
<sanityx> well yeah but it works!
<sanityx> and easily
<stdin> yeah, I have it :P
<Lijoh> i see .. but it not load right drivers .. maybe i should restart
<stdin> but I'd like to have a Qt version
<LL_Hakaisou> what in the world was all that stuff it just installed?!
<sanityx> stdin, point taken. but its still a lot simpler than installing all the various codecs, just to get kaffine to work
<sanityx> even with automatix.
<stdin> sanityx: what so hard about installing the codecs? and I don't/won't use automatix, as I want a working system
<sanityx> stdin, nothing's hard about it.
<sanityx> installing vlc is easier.
<sanityx> apt-get install codec 1 codec 2 codec 3 etc.
<sanityx> or
<sanityx> apt-get install vlc
<sanityx> Automatix has yet to brake my system, I just can't figure out how its useful.
<LL_Hakaisou> so, do i have all the codecs now?
<stdin> bah, my favourite media player is mplayer :P
<sanityx> LL_Hakaisou, anything vlc can play, you can play
<sanityx> Its identical to the windows version. Identical, but shittier.
<sanityx> I finally got fglrx working. But now I have nothing to do with it :-P
<stdin> install google earth :P
<LL_Hakaisou> damnit...
<sanityx> stdin, lol. That's still nothing.
<stdin> sanityx: and beryl, then play with it :P
<sanityx> stdin, already did beryl, and compiz
<sanityx> they
<LL_Hakaisou> kaffeine is still refusing to display video files.
<LL_Hakaisou> it'll play them, but the video won't display
<sanityx> LL_Hakaisou, Installing VLC wont let you play video in caffine
<sanityx> it lets you play it in vlc
<LL_Hakaisou> oh
<LL_Hakaisou> well crud
<LL_Hakaisou> nevermind then
<sanityx> stdin, Beryl and compiz are entertaining, but mostly useless, and totally unstable.
<stdin> sanityx: ahh, it's a good way to waste some time :)
<naught101> anyone here ever used familiar linux on a ipaq?
<sanityx> stdin, yeah until it crashes X
<stdin> sanityx: that's probably more to do with the ATI driver than beryl
<sanityx> stdin, If that were true, x would crash more often. Its perfectly fine under normal X, even when playing 3d games
<sanityx> i play tremulous without a problem
<stdin> sanityx: I have beryl with the i810 driver, and X *never* crashes
<sanityx> stdin, lucky you
<stdin> sanityx: sometimes beryl may crash, but never X
<reldruh> I have a media center remote I'm trying to get working with lirc. How do I know whether to use lirc_mceusb or lirc_mceusb2?
<K`zan> xerroz:   Solved the bios limit problem.  booted wincrap CD and ran fixmbr and fixboot, wincrap boots!  Made a grub boot diskette and I can boot linux off that.  Someone said that lilo can handle the bios problem, so I'll look into that.  BTW, the grub error was #18 (you are screwed and SOL with grub).  Thanks again for your help, now I can keep working on getting the wireless card going under linux.
<sanityx> ah sorry thats what i meant stdin
<sanityx> X doesnt crash, beryl does
<sanityx> beryl isnt likely to crash x, since it just runs on top of it
<stdin> sanityx: yeah, beryl isn't even v1.0 yet, so it's bound to be unstable
<sanityx> stdin, I know
<sanityx> not that version numbers really mean anything in open source
<sanityx> I mean wine has been sub-1.0 for how long now?
<stdin> heh, true :P
<sanityx> 10 years or some crazy number?
<stdin> but wine isn't stable either
<sanityx> yeah thats true
<sanityx> but thats more due to the nature of what it does
<jack> hi i cannot get my micro to work, neither in skype nor in the soud recorder, sound is turned on and it uses the alsa
<jack> anyona any idea?
<reldruh> I'm having problems buliding lirc-modules-source. Can anybody help?
<nagyv> hello! Is here any kino expert? I would like to edit a mpeg video (I just my desktop movements), but can not import it. It talks about an empty playlist, but I do not find playlists at all.
<H264> Hi
<H264> I am going to attempt to compile a game...
<H264> and I just feel better if somebody holds my hand while I do it
<brosioz> anyone known because mutt require the installation of postfix ? i don't want a mail server although it is bind to localhost!!
<alexicon> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Lynoure> brosioz: It does not require postfix, it requires some mail server.
<nagyv> H264: just go on, and ask if there are any problems! :)
<reldruh> I'm having problems buliding lirc-modules-source. Can anybody help?
<H264> I intend to... first time at compiling with the command line
<H264> to compile c programs, it's cpp <filename> right?
<Lynoure> brosioz: you can have a mail server without running it, too. But then you'll need to use something to get your mails to mutt (e.g. fetchmail)
<brosioz> Lynoure: so why require a mail server ?
<pearly> ah... no. it's 'gcc' <filename>, and there are many options.
<brosioz> mutt is a mail client
<H264> ohh, gcc?
<brosioz> i want a mail client in console
<brosioz> and mutt is the best
<H264> looking at it...
<Lynoure> brosioz: Yes, but not one that fetches the mails from a remote site on its own
<H264> info gcc
<H264> :)
<pearly> good luck. theres much to read...
<Jucato> H264: install the "build-essential" package if you need the compiler
<brosioz> Lynoure: understand so the mail server in this case postifx will do that ?
<H264> it's not built in?
<Jucato> H264: nope
<H264> hmm
<H264> how big is it?
<H264> 56K modem is a huge bottle-neck...
<Lynoure> brosioz: yes, if you forward your remote mails to it.
<arunkale> hey people.. if i use a microsoft keyboard, will the shortcut keys on the keyboard (volume, mail, etc) work with kubuntu as well?
<H264> hmm, I have a Makefile.in and a Makefile.am
<H264> it looks like those two files are important
<reldruh> arunkale: some should. Edgy is really good with that kind of stuff. The volume buttons should work and maybe a few others. I'm not sure about mail buttons and whatnot
<arunkale> reldruh: thanks
<reldruh> arunkale: download the liveCD and see what works and what doesn't
<reldruh> arunkale: no problem
<reldruh> arunkale: you don't happen to be a lirc guru, do you?
<arunkale> reldruh: not really :) why do you ask?
<reldruh> arunkale: I'm having problems getting a remote working :-(
<Lynoure> brosioz: But, I too am undecided on whether MUAs should depend on MTAs, but I'm not a dev, so it's not my decision. You can voice your opinion to devs and maybe they'll listen
<arunkale> what remote?
<reldruh> arunkale: I got it with a hauppauge pvr-500. It's a microsoft mce remote. Very similar to http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Image:Mce-hauppauge.jpg
<arunkale> reldruh: never used a remote, sorry
<reldruh> arunkale: lirc-modules-source won't build. I'm debating giving up for the night :-(
<nagyv> H264: don't you have a readme or install file with the source code? probably there you would get some info also about compiling
<reldruh> arunkale: no problem. Good luck with your keyboard
<arunkale> reldruh: thanks, i hope i get my nvidia drivers set up properly
<pearly> H264: Oh yeah. Then you've got a GNU autoconf package. Definitely needs build-essentials. Try to get the CD/DVD, by all means - build-essentials might pull quite some packages.
<alexicon> which php should i install 4 or 5?
<reldruh> arunkale: they're relatively easy to setup. Use the ones from the website if you can. They're newer and the install is almost painless
<arunkale> reldruh: i read the instructions on the ubuntu website to install from the restricted repos
<reldruh> arunkale: that works too :-)
<alexicon> which version of php is used more commonly now?
<X704> sorry, disconnected from internet...
* X704 is H264
<X704> so what do I need to compile C/C++ programs?
<reldruh> X704: build-essential is a good start
<reldruh> X704: it's a group of packages for compiling programs\
<Jucato> X704: the build-essential package will install the essential packages for compiling basic C/C++ programs
<X704> ok, how do I get it?
<Cugel> Dudes, whenever I click on a trailer at http://www.apple.com/trailers/  Firefox quits without any message (hard crash!) -- anyone else having the same problem? I'm not sure if it's Kubuntu-related, but still, give it a try.
<alexicon> can anyone tell me which version of php is most common now?
* X704 shouts *TRADER* and leads the angry mob to kill alexicon
<X704> while X704 uses his two Macs
<X704> err, I ment Cugel
<X704> ...
<X704> so is the command something like apt-get build-essencial?
<me2win> yes
<reldruh> X704: apt-get install build-essential
<Jucato> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Jucato> or use Adept
<Cugel> X704: eh?
<alexicon> !php
<X704> ok thanks :)
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<alexicon> argh
<reldruh> I'm having problems buliding lirc-modules-source. Can anybody help?
<X704> I'll be back for you!
<premier_> Im having trouble with my laptop related to closing the lid and screensavers
<premier_> When I close the lid, the screensaver still shows.  (I can still see it flashing)
<alexicon> can i run php 4 and 5 side by side?
<stdin> don't see why not, the packages don't conflict
<alexicon> ty stdin
<premier_> Also, even if I turn off the kde screensaver, the x screen saver still runs
<naught101> anyone know if it's possible to connect to two interfaces at once with knetworkmanager? (usb0 for Ipaq, and eth1 for 'net)
<reldruh> naught101: I'm not sure if it's possible with knetworkmanager, but it's definitely possible
<alexicon> naught101: im pretty sure knetworkmanager can only cope with one device at a time
<alexicon> but you can configure all your devices in kcontrol
<naught101> cheers
<naught101> does everything it does go through ifup/down?
<alexicon> ifconfig yes
<Flosoft> hey
<alexicon> its best to either configure it all manually or all through kcontrol
<Flosoft> I did an upgrade to feisty, but the system freezed in the middle of it
<Flosoft> nor after the reset, I can't boot anymore
<Cugel> Flosoft: that sounds bad.
<Cugel> Can you boot into failsafe mode?
<Flosoft> nope
<Flosoft> it has problems mounting the root file system :S
<Cugel> Time to boot from a rescue disk, I think.
<Flosoft> well ... I can go into grub
<Flosoft> but once I start the rescue mode for example:
<Cugel> You may need to repair the root mount -- anyone ideas about how to do that?
<alexicon> its probably lost your kernel image
<Flosoft> Cannot open root device "UUID=*something*" or unknown-block(0,0)
<Flosoft> Please append a correct root= boot option
<Flosoft> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<Flosoft> that is what rescue mode gives me
<naught101> alexicon: when I run ifconfig I get 'usb0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 7E:EA:33:6F:CC:83' etc. etc.
<naught101> but when I run 'sudo ifup usb0' I get 'Ignoring unknown interface usb0=usb0.'
<alexicon> yeah, ifconfig displays your network device configuration, as well as altering them
<alexicon> ifup turns the interface on as it were, while down disconnects it
<alexicon> ifconfig tells you what its details are, or changes them
<naught101> yeah, but I can't turn it on with ifup
<naught101> cause it tells me it's ignoring it
<alexicon> oh usb device...
<alexicon> erm
<arunkale> how does one change the MAC address on kubuntu?
<alexicon> ive never seen a network interface called usb0...
<naught101> no idea
<naught101> it's usb networking to an ipaq running familiar linux
<alexicon> a usb what?
<Flosoft> anyone able to help me?
<alexicon> wifi device?
<naught101> no, it's an ipaq handheld computer, connecting over ethernet simulated usb.
<alexicon> ive got no idea then :P
<naught101> knetworkmanager connects it fine, but then it disconnects my ethernet (internet)
<alexicon> strange
<naught101> indeed. I might try connecting to the usb0 and then manually conencting to ethernet
<naught101> cheers for the help. I might be back with questions :)
<alexicon> :)
<Hoondie> Hello people, if I install gnome on top of Kubuntu, how can i make one or the other the default?
<alexicon> when you log out
<alexicon> and log back in, it will ask you if you want gnome to be your default session
<alexicon> you can change it any time you login
<Hoondie> So Gnome will apppear as another session that i can select when logging in?
<alexicon> yep
<Hoondie> ok,  thanks for ya help :)
<alexicon> np
<Flosoft> pls .. .anyone? I really want to get feisty up and running
<leopartux_> hi  how can i install dolphin file manager to kubuntu
<H264> ok, read some instructions and downloaded the recomended build essencial...
<leopartux_> i cant find it   add remove programs window
<H264> now it wants me to download autoconf 2.52 or better
<Jucato> !dolphin
<ubotu> dolphin: File manager for KDE focusing on usability. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 238 kB, installed size 932 kB
<Jucato> leopartux_: you can download this .deb package and install it. it's the 2nd to the latest version: http://digilander.libero.it/dr_kabuto/edgy/dolphin_0.8.1-1_i386.deb
<H264> what do I need to know about autoconf?
<Jucato> H264: what do you mean?
<rapid> how can I allow a connection to another machine from the terminal for a remote desktop connection?
* Admiral_Chicago waves to Jucato 
<H264> ok, the game came with a script, and said to ./autogen.sh
<Jucato> hi Admiral_Chicago!!! :)
<Jucato> H264: installed autoconf and automake1.9?
<H264> and it siad after that I needed autoconf 2.52
* Jucato goes away briefly...
<H264> guess not
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: blah been up all night...celebrating..going to bed
<snake> what is the grep cmd to see what nvidia drivers am i using ??
<me2win> glxinfo i think
<snake> thanx
<H264> based on what jucato said, I need autoconf and automake 1.9...
<leopartux_> Jucato:  i have downloaded the package. now how can i install it
<leopartux_> by using apt-get command ?
<Jucato> leopartux_: right-click on it -> Kubuntu Package Menu -> Install Package
<H264> what's that best way to get autocanf and automake?
<leopartux_> thanks
<Jucato> H264: apt-get or Adept. take your pick
<H264> so apt-get autoconf?
<eilker> !Audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4b-2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1850 kB, installed size 5444 kB
<Jucato> H264: sudo apt-get install autconf
<H264> E: could not find package autoconf
<H264> ideas?
<Jucato> !info autoconf
<ubotu> autoconf: automatic configure script builder. In component main, is optional. Version 2.60-1 (edgy), package size 429 kB, installed size 1640 kB
<Jucato> but you were able to install build-essential earlier, right?
<Jucato> H264: sudo apt-get install autoconf <--- sorry for the typo
<H264> yeah, no problem
<H264> oh
<H264> :)
<H264> and it's autoconf, not autconf :)
<H264> thanks for your help :)
<Jucato> that's why I said, "sorry for the typo"
<Jucato> I got it wrong the first time
<eilker> anyone using audacity _? i installed it, but no text in its menu.
<H264> err, ok, my bad this time
<Admiral_Chicago> is it still " Jucato Q & A"?
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: heh no. you just managed to walk in at a slight segue :)
<Admiral_Chicago> haha, more like wander in after a party
<Admiral_Chicago> @now Chicago
<Ubugtu> Current time in America/Chicago: March 04 2007, 04:53:44
<Admiral_Chicago> :)
<Mena> hey how to make an image to be appear as if it was a 3d but its already 2d
<Mena> :D
<aliveuser> hello
<H264> hmm, it looks like I need an older version of autoconf as well...
<Cugel> mena: 'appear'?
<H264> how do I get an older version?
<Jucato> H264: sudo apt-get install automake1.9
<Cugel> You could add some shadow to it?
<Mena> Cuget, yes
<Mena> Cuget, hmmm ok
<Cugel> And you can put it on a cube or a ball and do some raytracing.
<Mena> Cuget, ookay
* Admiral_Chicago waves goodnight
<Jucato> Mena: image editors/painting programs
<aliveuser> hello, someone that could help me with a cd/dvd problem??
<H264> night
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: good night! (are you drunk? :P)
<Mena> Jucato, i am planning to make an image with to be appear as 3d but it already 2d
<Mena> Cuget, but Cuget tell me some ways
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: no!...........
<Jucato> Mena: yes. but what does it have to do w/ Kubuntu? :D
<Admiral_Chicago> haha. good luck with everything
<Jucato> hehe go to sleep
<Mena> jucato, i just sked and i am planning to make it for kbfx but the problwm with background so i asked
<Mena> asked*
<Jucato> ah :)
<H264> oOo, it's working!
<H264> will report back in a bit
<Mena> Cuget, Thanks :)
<H264> configure: error: Could not find zlib library.
<H264> configure failed
<xBill> aliveuser: just ask
<premier_> I having problems with screensavers, closing the lid of my laptop, etc
<premier_> It seems to behave very randomly, as if it has a mind of its own
<premier_> Im using kpowersaver
<premier_> Im using kpowersave
<H264> so it looks like I need the zlib package
<Jucato> H264: install zlib1g-dev
<Mena> Jucato, or Cuget What is s PyXML.
<H264> apt-get again?
<xBill> premier: had a look a klaptopdaemon ?
<Jucato> H264: when it asks for <package> library or headers, look for the -dev package for it
<Jucato> H264: yes. unless you want to use Adept
<H264> I'm such a n00bie at this :)
<H264> heh, another problem...
<arunkale> Jucato: any idea how I can change my MAC address in kubuntu??
<Jucato> arunkale: sorry.. I don't even know what a MAC address is :(
<Jucato>  going away now
<arunkale> ok, thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> arunkale: there is a way to regenerate it, i don't think you can change it on your own
<arunkale> what do you mean?
<Admiral_Chicago> arunkale: the only way to do it that I know of is through a router
<arunkale> can i at least fake it or something
<Admiral_Chicago> so the router clones a new MAC address
<aliveuser> i enter a cd in the device, it thinks a little and give this errors via logs
<aliveuser> Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 8
<aliveuser> i'm on a laptop and kubuntu-edgy
<Mena> Jucato, befor you go away
<eilker> can recordmydesktop save in avi format too or just ogg format ?
<Mena> Jucato, do you know any thing about pyxml
<arunkale> Admiral_Chicago: found a way
<Mena> any one else
<Admiral_Chicago> good
<Mena> !Hello!
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<stefan> can someone tell me what I have to do to find out which programm is "eating" my ram?
<Mena> stefan, do you suing azureus
<Mena> using*
<stefan> azareus ?
<H264> I'll be back for you!
<Mena> azureus*
<Mena> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<xBill> arunkale:sudo aptitude install macchanger
<arunkale> xBill: what's macchanger
<Mena> stefan, bec as i guess its tkae a lot space fo the ram be cit susing java
<stefan> no , ii dont use a toorent client
<Mena> stefan, ok
<stefan> No , I need a caommand to find out what is going on in my ram?
<stefan> comand
<stefan> which programm is using the ram?
<Cugel> stefan: type 'top'
<Admiral_Chicago> stefan: there is another app... KsysGuard... in K menu >> Syste
<Admiral_Chicago> System
<cerbero626> or pstree or ps -A | grep programmname
<Admiral_Chicago> afk
<stefan> okay I I  see MEM% that is the one for me, correct?
<JohnFlux2> right
<stefan> cool, thanks !!
<marc_> Hello, can anyone help me concerning "login-screen-problems"?
<H264> I'm back...
<H264> with more problems...
<H264> I guess I need imlib-progs or something like that
<marc_> Hm..anyone here? Or are all of you "ghosts"?
<mhb> hello everyone ... um ... I have a rather stupid question. When I run an X program as root (using sudo -i) the app states "Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server" ... can I fix it somehow?
<abattoir> mhb: hi :)
<abattoir> mhb: tried xhost + ?
<abattoir> marc_: well, there are 324 others :)
<mhb> abattoir: how to do that?
<abattoir> mhb: just run 'xhost +' in a terminal
<mhb> oh, thanks
<H264> meh, I'll be back yet again
<abattoir> mhb: works?
<mhb> .o)
<mhb> abattoir: yeah
<marc_> Ok. I got a Problem concerning the login-screen. Bootup everything works fine, but then a black screen comes up. If I change via ctrl+alt+F7 my normal login screen is there. How could I set it back thats there from the beginning?
<abattoir> mhb: cool, you are however giving access to 'everyone', so technically could be a vulnerability i guess(the fine print)
<mhb> abattoir: everyone on the local machine, right?
<abattoir> mhb: i think any user on the machine and any 'host' on the network as well
<alexicon> !mantis
<ubotu> mantis: web-based bug tracking system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.19.4-3.2 (edgy), package size 882 kB, installed size 4668 kB
<abattoir> mhb: 'man xhost' has more info
<marc_> Can no one help me? What do I need to set up that after bootup the loginscreen is there instead of a black screen?
<_n_e_o_> can anyone answer a question?
<apokryphos> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<marc_> I can switch to the loginscreen via ctrl+alt+F7...but its not turned on by default, but it was before upgrading...
<_n_e_o_> lol
<_n_e_o_> how can i get on undernet with Konverastion?
<rbrunhuber> Does anyone use kerry/beagle?
<alexicon> !flyspray
<ubotu> flyspray: lightweight Bug Tracking System (BTS) in PHP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.8-8 (edgy), package size 384 kB, installed size 2292 kB
<rbrunhuber> Beagle shows a icon in the system tray. Do you know how to get rid of this?
<Cugel> rbrun: it's not in the options?
<rbrunhuber> Cugel: I could not find any option there. I have the kerry icon that is sufficient but there is a beagle icon to which spoils the system tray.
<Cugel> Yes, I see. Kerry should ditch the standard Beagle icon, I think. I don't have Beagle but I'm considering it.
<Cugel> "Server: irc.gimp.org Channel: #dashboard"  -- maybe ask there?
<H264> I need some help trying to compile this thing still
<H264> it's asking for an imlib of  sorts
<H264> gdk-imlib-dev
<H264> and imlib-progs
<flo> i'vd installed amarok and kdevelop under a gnome envirment but now i have a /home/-/.kde/share/config empty folder how can i remadiate?
<arunkale> should i wait for my edgy iso to finish downloading, or should i install dapper and then upgrade
<alexander_> Hello
<arunkale> coz edgy has about 5 more hours to go and i'm getting impatient :)
<xBill> if you don't wait, you will have to wait for the upgrade to finish, what takes about same as long
<alexander_> does anybody know some backup software for kubuntu?
<xBill> alexander_ : keep
<kraut> moin
<alexander_> hello
<xBill> sers
<alexander_> i want to backup my kubuntu
<alexander_> which programm would you use?
<xBill> hmm...
<alexander_> can i use acronis?
<alexander_> hmm i will simply try it
<alexander_> ok tnx for your help
<xBill> i guess yes, acronis doesn't care if there is linux or anything else on the partition
<leopartux_> i want to install opera   can you give me link for its deb package
<xBill> http://www.opera.com/download/ ?
<arunkale> leopartux_ : just install using adept?
<pointwood> leopartux_: ubuntu got a repo that contains it
<leopartux_> i couldnt find it in adept programs lis
<leopartux_> Sysinfo for 'leopartux-laptop': Linux 2.6.17-10-generic running KDE 3.5.5, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)Mprocessor1.60GHz at 600 MHz (1197 bogomips), , RAM: 224/233MB, 109 proc's, 2.4h up
<pointwood> leopartux_: you have to add that repo
<pointwood> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main
<leopartux_> is this the command to add that repo
<leopartux_> and if i add it can i use it from adept
<pointwood> it is the repo you add to your sources.list
<pointwood> and yes, then you can use it in adept
<leopartux_> thanks pointwood
<pointwood> I have never added repos in adept, I always just edit sources.list, but you can add it in adept too
<pointwood> just go to Adept -> manage repositories
<pointwood> and add that line I posted above
<crazy_bus> Are there any libraries I need besides libxvidcore to be able to encode to xvid with blender which uses ffmpeg
<Erunno> !opera | leopartux_
<ubotu> leopartux_: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<pointwood> ahh, of course, ubotu has it covered :)
<Erunno> leopartux_: Opera also provides a repository with the latest version: http://deb.opera.com/opera/ etch non-free
<Erunno> leopartux_: Canonical's repo didn't provide the latest version of Opera in the past.
<laller> Does anyone know how to get drivers for my 9600xt to work? (on x64)
<arunkale> My ViewSonic widescreen monitor should work with Kubuntu, right?
<arunkale> the optimum resolution for this is 1440x900
<leopartux_> i have downloaded dolphin deb package and install it by right clicking and kubuntu pacage menu - install package
<pointwood> arunkale: it should
<arunkale> great3.
<arunkale> great*
<MetalCode> is there a way of installing an older version of KDE through the repositories?
<pointwood> or at least, I can't see why it shouldn't
<leopartux_> and now i am downloading deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/
<pointwood> it works fine here on my laptop
<pointwood> with that resolution
<Erunno> pointwood: No problem with resolutions like 1280x800 ?
<pointwood> 1440x900
<pointwood> is what I run on this thinkpad
<pointwood> z61t
<pointwood> intel gfx :)
* leopartux_ thanks you all. 
<arunkale> i have nvidia geforce
<Erunno> pointwood: Ah, good to hear. I thought I read about some bug with widescreens on launchpad.
<arunkale> my friend tried installing ubuntu on his widescreen mac, and it didn't work
<pointwood> Erunno: there probably are bugs, but it works fine here :)
<arunkale> but i've heard it works with PCs
<arunkale> i mean it didn't detect the widescreen resolution
<pointwood> :/
<Erunno> arunkale: It's probably solveable with some changes to xorg.conf, but it shouldn't be necessary.
<Erunno> arunkale: Afaik this detection problem was solved in fedora and suse. Meh.
<arunkale> everyone suddenly went quiet?
<xushi> hi all
<xushi> This is my second day with kubuntu 6.10, and so far so good! I'd like to ask, is there a link to all the new packages or their versions in the new herd releases? (1 through 5). I'm trying to find when/if evolution is upgraded
* topic unset by xushi on #kubuntu
<gabo> hello. i just installed wine, but i dont really know how to run the apps, any hints?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Jucato] : Kubuntu Support Channel | KDE 3.5.6 out | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<Jucato> xushi: please don't do that again
<xushi> Do what again ?
<Jucato> *** xushi sets the channel topic to "".
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<xushi> ?
* mode/#kubuntu [+t]  by Jucato
<MetalCode> gabo: wine app.exe
<xushi> sh*t, very sorry for that
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
<Tm_T> Jucato: When that happened?
<xushi> It's this new irc client.. i typed /topic to see if there was one
<xushi> didn't mean to delete :)
<Jucato> Tm_T: xushi "accidentally" changed the topic
<gabo> do i have to specify the route to the application?
<Tm_T> Aah, now I see it.
<Tm_T> Jucato: Yup, didn't see that topic change first.
<Jucato> xushi: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<MetalCode> gabo: yes
<Jucato> Tm_T: I'm locking the topic
<xushi> I typed /topic expecting it to show.. but i guess kvirc does things differently
<gabo> ok. before, kubuntu i used mandriva, and wine had a small graphical interface, how do i install it?
<Jucato> xushi: /topic without a blank space after that
<Jucato> xushi: you probably typed "/topic "
<xushi> nope, i typed "/topic"
<xushi> i'm sure of it, ijust double checked
<xushi> anyway.. sorry for that
<Jucato> ok
<ForgeAus> Jucato how do I fix my Kaffeine?
<ForgeAus> it give no konsole error, in fact it does nothing
<ForgeAus> (it runs as root tho)
<ForgeAus> it should give some init messages and stuff as it starts up, but it doesn't even do that
<Jucato> ForgeAus: try moving the kaffeinerc file in ~/.kde/share/config/
<ForgeAus> should I try reinstall?
<conteblackheim> qualche itailiano che pu darmi una mano !^?
<ForgeAus> thanx
<Tm_T> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<conteblackheim> ho installato ieri kubuntu e nn ci capsioc nulla !
<Tm_T> conteblackheim: Go to italian channels or use english thank you.
<rbrunhuber> how can i grep for something starting with --?
<Tm_T> '--foofoo' ?
<ForgeAus> hmm didn't fix it
<rbrunhuber> Tm_T:  nope sorry, tried that already
<rbrunhuber> Tm_T: "  does not help either
<Lynoure> rbrunhuber: use  -e --
<Tm_T> Lynoure: Hi.
<rbrunhuber> Lynoure: thanxs
<Lynoure> Tm_T: hi (just half there, working elsewhere)
<Tm_T> Lynoure: Oh you've always been only half of a man anyway.
<Tm_T> peltonen: Moin.
<rbrunhuber> On kde startup with kerry this process is started: beagle-search --debug /usr/lib/beagle/Search.exe --icon. But i can't find who is starting it
<gabo> hey just one quick questiong, im trying to specify the route to one file, using the terminal but the route has a space in between, how do i type
<Tm_T> gabo: /foo/foo\ foo/ ?
<gabo> ok thanks
<Lynoure> Tm_T: :P
<Tm_T> '\ ' as space
<rbrunhuber> gabo: Escape the space with \
<Tm_T> Lynoure: I knew you'd agree with me.
<Lynoure> Tm_T: Not willing to take it further on the support channel.
<Tm_T> Lynoure: Yup, can't give that kind od support here.
<Tm_T> s/od/of/
<phicho> hi can someone pls tell me how to install 'bulid-essential' and 'linux-headers' package on kubuntu i can't find them in Package Manager
<ForgeAus> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<phicho> well in ubundu they wore in Package Manager but not in kubuntu
<ForgeAus> manage repositories in Adept
<phicho> thanks alot
<noe> hola
<gogu> hello evbd
<gogu> im new in linux
<gogu> help me pls
<Shadowtester> is there any way to make a program always minimize to the system tray I have been using alltray but have to configure it to do that each time I run the program
<Lynoure> gogu: We have no idea what you need help with.
<gogu> i wolud like to know how things should be installed and everything
<gogu> i like very much ubuntu linux
<gogu> it is much better than win
<Jucato> gogu: there is a very helpful, beginner level, document installed with Kubuntu. It's called the Kubuntu Desktop Guide and can be found in the Help Center (K menu -> Help)
<gogu> im usding ubuntu linux.wher can i find this doc?
<excelsior> Hello, I got little trouble on KDE, my resolution has been changed by a soft and i can't make it back to 1280*1024
<Jucato> gogu: System -> Help I think. also, this is the #kubuntu channel for Kubuntu Linux. #ubuntu is the channel for Ubuntu
<Ace2016> hi all
<gogu> thks
<Ace2016> how do i start a failsafe x terminal from the terminal?
<Ace2016> i mean a failsafe xserver
<Ace2016> you know the very plain basic one with just a terminal
<Ace2016> no kde or gnome or whatever
<Ace2016> very basic
<excelsior> well, nobody to help ? I'm good for restarting X :-/
<gabo> i was just able to run Jcreator on wine, but the program is asking me for the route to JDK, i dont know where it is located..
<Ace2016> so who do i get the basic xserver
<Ace2016> the failsafe terminal one
<Ace2016> its what you get when there is no kde and stuff
<rapid> excelsior: to restart x press ctrl+alt+backspace
<curtis> can anyone help me out with some Beryl weirdness?
<Ace2016> curtis: what beryl weirdness?
<korisnik> in which repository can i find mplayer on kubuntu???
* btse is now playing: Elkeliset - Humppa-akatemia - 23 - Humppamaratooni - Winamp *** 121. Elkeliset - Humppa-akatemia - 23 - Humppamaratooni
<Ace2016> winamp?
<Ace2016> korisnik: its in multiverse
<curtis> Ace2016:  When I start Beryl, I get 18 desktops.  LOL
<korisnik> Ace2016: multiverse?
* korisnik scratches on the head
<Ace2016> curtis: what version of beryl and kde are you using? you might have to set the number of desktops in kde to 1
<korisnik> the thing i dont understand is when i add rep throu adpet_manager do i need to preform anyother action to get it working?
<korisnik> like download gpg keys and stuff
<curtis> Ace2016 : 0.1.9999.2~0beryl
<curtis> I have change KDE to 1 desktop, started Beryl and samething
<Ace2016> korisnik: how about i just show you my sources list
* korisnik grins
<korisnik> think i got it.. sec
<Tm_T> btse: Ping.
<Tm_T> D'oh.
<Ace2016> http://pastebin.ca/380904
<Ace2016> curtis: ask in #beryl or #kde they should be able to help you
<Jucato> actually in #beryl or #ubuntu-effects
<curtis> Ace2016  thanks.  I just renamed the settings for beryl and started it back up.  Looks like it's working again :)
<Ace2016> bye all
<alexicon> hey people. havent used apache for a couple years now. to change the port it listens on do i only have to change this ports.conf file now?
<alexicon> so it seems
<alexicon> ok
<rbrunhuber> alexicon: don't forget to restart/reload though
<alexicon> yep rbrunhuber :)
<mcscruff> lo all
<alexicon> hi mcscruff
<mcscruff> 1st off, kubuntu has improved soooo much since dapper
<mcscruff> but i still have 1 huge problem
<mcscruff> network manager doesnt work
<neutraloss> knetwork manager?
<mcscruff> yea
<neutraloss> doesn't install ?
<rapid_> how should I install x chat? download the .deb ?
<mcscruff> it fins my wifi, i put in the wep key and nout
<mcscruff> rapid , sudo apt-get install xchat
<rapid_> no such package itsays
<neutraloss> make sure universe repo is enabled
<rapid_> how ?
<mcscruff> neutraloss: it comes installed on latest beta, but it will not connect, i have to to it the old fashioned command line way
<neutraloss> doesn't work for either wired or wireless?
<rbrunhuber> mcscruff:  this can be quite tricky did you select the right method for wep key?
<rapid_> neutraloss: how do i make sure universe repo is enabled.
<rbrunhuber> mcscruff: i mean ascii vs. hex?
<mcscruff> rbrunhuber: yep, i have used it many times before
<mcscruff> i will retry tho, brb
<mcscruff_> its working now, hmm
<rapid_> never mind I found it
<McScruff> does anyone here use kopete for msn?
<rbrunhuber> McScruff: i do
<McScruff> rbrunhuber: can u recieve files ok?
<rbrunhuber> McScruff: Never tried this, sorry.
<McScruff> all of them get to 100% then corrupt
<rapid_> after modifying the /etc/apt/sources.list do you have to restart anything?
<McScruff> sudo apt-get update
<rapid_> ty
<rbrunhuber> McScruff: So your knetworkmanager problem is "solved"?
<McScruff> for now :)
<rbrunhuber> fine
<McScruff> next job is to remove these ghey madwifi drivers and put the latest in :O
<McScruff> i love using VAP's
<rbrunhuber> McScruff: I'm so happy I have a intel card. No messing around with drivers in years.
<McScruff> rbrunhuber: i have an atheros card, no messing but i like to use aircrack and the normal drivers dont cut it
<micah> is anyone else having problems with their firefox randomly crashing?
<rbrunhuber> micah: Crashing or freezing?
<micah> just altogether crashing
<micah> no warning or anything
<micah> possibly a gmail bug? because i usually keep it open
<ladykeiden> from a terminal, how can i find out what is eating over 1gig of swap and all my cpu, and kill it?
<rbrunhuber> ladykeiden: top
<micah> try cmd top
<McScruff> micah: i've never had a problem with gmail always being open
<micah> i haven't either, until i a couple days ago
<micah> i just made the switch to kubuntu from ubuntu, didn't know if it was an issue
<McScruff> open firefox from command line, then when it crashs u can see why
<micah> ah, ok
<soon> I've just installed kubuntu 6.10 from scratch on two machines - on one of them when I try to install Firefox (using Adept) I get BREAK - same thing if I try to istall LyX
<soon> any suggestions whats happening?
<ladykeiden> anyone know what rsvg-convert is and y it eats 1gig of swap?
<CShadowRun> can linux get viruses or something?
<CShadowRun> mine seems to be a hell of alot slower than usual today
<Jucato> !virus | CShadowRun
<ubotu> CShadowRun: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<CShadowRun> thanks :)
<McScruff> !windows | mcscruff
<McScruff> lmao
<CShadowRun> lol
<CShadowRun> anything similar to windows task manager?
<McScruff> yes
<CShadowRun> so i can see what processes are soaking up all my resources
<CShadowRun> where is it? :P
<McScruff> ksysguard
<McScruff> in system
<Jucato> CShadowRun: Ctrl+Esc
<CShadowRun> thanks
<CShadowRun> ctrl + escape brings up the k menu lol
<Jucato> O.o
<McScruff> on an unrelated Q, does anyone use xbmc, who has also used myth tv
<CShadowRun> ok thats weird im using ~20% cpu, and 211mb / 2gb ram...and its lagging
* CShadowRun ponders
<CShadowRun> lol i lag less when i use beryl than if i don't
<CShadowRun> slightly weird\cool
<McScruff> :S
<CShadowRun> seriously, no beryl and its choppy as hell, bringing up a dialog takes like 3 seconds
<CShadowRun> run beryl and it runs perfect
* CShadowRun boggles
<ComputerHermit> hey guess what my soundcard is not supported
<rbrunhuber> ComputerHermit: Which brand/model?
<ComputerHermit> hang I got to look its not though but I'll show
<rbrunhuber> ComputerHermit: It often helps to try a search for the information you get from lspci -vv
<ComputerHermit> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311469&highlight=CS46xx
<ComputerHermit> Cirrus Logic Sound Fusion CS46XX
<rbrunhuber> ComputerHermit: There is a driver provided in the standard kernel. Why didn't you use this?
<ComputerHermit> Iam useing 10.11
<ComputerHermit> Iam not understanding
<timster> How can I reset my password on MySql?
<timster> dw
<rbrunhuber> ComputerHermit: In the post it looks like recompiled alsa?
<rbrunhuber> ComputerHermit: Wasn't that you?
<ComputerHermit> Iam skywalker___
<ComputerHermit> in the fourm
<ComputerHermit> do a serch tag and type sund fun
<ComputerHermit> sound fun
<rbrunhuber> ComputerHermit: What happens if you just try sudo modprobe snd-cs46xx?
<bordy> heya folks... quick and easy question I should already know: How do I add a program I installed (Flock) to the actual menus?
<ComputerHermit> notheoing
<ComputerHermit> notheing*
<ComputerHermit> it just drops down
<ComputerHermit> back to @
<rbrunhuber> ComputerHermit: So this completed successful. try playing some sound now.
<ComputerHermit> sudo -i
<ComputerHermit> I'll try root
<soon> I want the following command run at start up time: "iwpriv ath0 mode 2"   ... where should I put it?
<rbrunhuber> ComputerHermit: You do not need to. what does lsmod |grep cs46xx say?
<ComputerHermit> I'l pm it to you
<rbrunhuber> ComputerHermit: ok
<ComputerHermit> forget it
<ComputerHermit> snd_cs46xx             89448  0
<ComputerHermit> gameport               17160  1 snd_cs46xx
<ComputerHermit> snd_rawmidi            27264  1 snd_cs46xx
<ComputerHermit> snd_ac97_codec         97696  1 snd_cs46xx
<rbrunhuber> ComputerHermit: So the module is loaded. No need to retry sudo -i.
<ComputerHermit> snd_pcm                84612  3 snd_cs46xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
<rbrunhuber> ComputerHermit: Still no sound?
<ComputerHermit> yep
<MetalCode> is there any application using the sound card?
<ComputerHermit> been like this for weeks now I realy dont mind I was thinking of getting a new sound card\
<rbrunhuber> ComputerHermit: Don't give up so easy :-)
<MetalCode> that includes flash
<ComputerHermit> because what happend if I have to redo my pc and I'll have to go thrugh this  just to sert up sound
<ComputerHermit> well I realy miss sndconfig
<MetalCode> your sound card might be blocked so disabling system sound through the KDE control center should help
<ComputerHermit> Iam in ub now
<ComputerHermit> not ku I use ku all the time
<rbrunhuber> ComputerHermit: can you try ps ax|grep esound?
<ComputerHermit> 6864 pts/0    R+     0:00 grep esound?
<MetalCode> your using GNOME?
<ComputerHermit> yea
<timster> !phpmyadmin
<ubotu> phpmyadmin: set of PHP-scripts to administrate MySQL over the WWW. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:2.8.2-0.2 (edgy), package size 3522 kB, installed size 13752 kB
<ComputerHermit> Iam going to reboot thanks guys
<ComputerHermit> I'll try this commands  in ku
<rbrunhuber> ComputerHermit: this won't help you either i think
<ComputerHermit> or try to work it their
<ComputerHermit> yea I know
<rbrunhuber> ComputerHermit: Can you try two more commands?
<ComputerHermit> sure!
<rbrunhuber> ComputerHermit: Try ps ax |egrep "(arts|esd)"
<BluesKaj> howdy all :)
<oem> howdy
<ComputerHermit> root@ComputerHermit:~# ps ax |egrep "(arts|esd)
<ComputerHermit> >
<ComputerHermit> thats what it does empty file
<ComputerHermit> or did I do it right?
<rbrunhuber> ComputerHermit: yes. It was right
<ComputerHermit> k
<rbrunhuber> ComputerHermit: It just means no soundserver is blocking the card.
<ComputerHermit> ahhh
<ComputerHermit> why
<rbrunhuber> ComputerHermit: Don't be insulted: But did you try the magic unmute the card and turn up the volume trick?
<kevin________> :)
<kevin________> i had that problem once
<ComputerHermit> yes
<guiden> I'm doing a website and my pictures get all messed up, should I draw them as, what's that name again? it's not pixels but something else
<rbrunhuber> try alsamixer
<ComputerHermit> tell me the trick
<kevin________> guiden, png?
<ComputerHermit> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<guiden> no
<guiden> it's something else
<guiden> you can enlarge them or shrink them without messing up the pixel
<micah> guiden: vector
<guiden> aha
<guiden> is it better to use vector?
<rbrunhuber> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<micah> guiden: eventually if you're doing a website, you have to rasterize it at some point
<micah> guiden: .jpgs usually work the best
<guiden> ok
<rbrunhuber> ComputerHermit: Can you post the output of lspci -v to pastebin?
<micah> guiden: just make sure they're of good quality
<ComputerHermit> ok
<guiden> ok
<ComputerHermit> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8604/
<renato> hi, what is the command for adding a group to an account?
<guiden> micah, jpeg 2000 was very very good
<guiden> jp2
<morvok> morning all..
<rbrunhuber> ComputerHermit: Is this a pci card? It does not show up in your lspci
<ComputerHermit> no its on-board
<ComputerHermit> I realy should reboot because I try to disable it in my bios I wasreading in the fourm I know what Iam doing so I'll just renable it brb ok thanks
<guiden> but png was aslo good, no difference
<ComputerHermit> pm me in the fourm or something
<ComputerHermit> or I'll come back in here
<rbrunhuber> ComputerHermit: See you later. If you disabled it should be clear that it does not show up
<ComputerHermit> I
<rbrunhuber> ComputerHermit: Come back here
<ComputerHermit> ok
<renato> hi, what is the command for  telling: the account xys belongs to the group " xxx"
<ComputerHermit> thanks
<renato> ?
<phicho> hi i want to install build-essential package to install my modem on kubuntu i tried with sudo apt-get instal build-essential and error aqure something like E:\can't find build-essential package pls help
<phicho> anyone?
<sidnelson> hi ... i using kate for perl code is so anoyning use the mouse to run a script, anyone know a shortcut for change the "edit area" to the terminal at bottom
<renato> I must have asked for the wordl.....
<Forgacius> !build0essential
<Forgacius> !build-essential
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about build0essential - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Forgacius> sid I don't think the terminal in kate is intended for an edit area
<rbrunhuber> renato: for your own user this works with groups
<sidnelson> i want to run a script in the terminal
<sidnelson> i want a shotcut to change the cursor from the code to de terminal
<renato> rbrunhuber, and for a generic user? is there a command or do I need to modify /etc/passwd?
<rbrunhuber> renato: or use groups [username] 
<fxr> hi i need to use ktorrent 2.1 for a tracker m on.. where do i get the update? (i use xubuntu btw)
<rbrunhuber> renato: /etc/passwd will not help you the list is in /etc/group
<rbrunhuber> renato: for user root this would be groups root
<renato> rbrunhuber I need to set an account as belonging also to the group www-data, hpw do I do that?
<Jucato> sidnelson: try asking in #kde
<renato> ok I found it... usermod
<rbrunhuber> renato: man adduser
<rbrunhuber> renato: adduser user www-data
<phicho> but i tried sudo apt-get install bulid-essential and it didn't work some errror "E:\ can't find build-essential package " so how can i download this package from a page and than manualy install ?
<McScruff> where is the kde power management thing
<sidnelson> Jucato: thnks
<morvok> morning again..
<rbrunhuber> ComputerHermit: Hi
<ComputerHermit> hi lol
<ComputerHermit> Iam in kde now
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. odd.. flash player was working . now its not.
<ComputerHermit> or kubuntu
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<phicho> how can i downlad this 'build-essential' package form my windows partition and than install on kubuntu ? because i need the build-esssential package to install my modem
<rbrunhuber> ComputerHermit: Did you reenable your sound card in bios?
<Graham> Can anyone give me a simple straight forward answer to this, I've mounted a samba share, it logs in and everything, but my linux user account  can't write to it, I have to use sudo, how do I fix that.
<ComputerHermit> yes
<Dr_willis> phicho,  that will be a bit hard to do - since build-essential is a meta-package that installs a lot  of OTHER packageas
<ComputerHermit> I was wondering if I wil have to compile a driver
<rbrunhuber> ComputerHermit: You should not do this
<phicho> thx Dr_willis
<ComputerHermit> great
<Dr_willis> Graham,  what is 'shareing' the samba share?
<rbrunhuber> ComputerHermit: Can you repost lspic -v to pastebin?
<ComputerHermit> ok
<Graham> Dr_willis: Huh?
<McScruff> where is the bit where i can set up the laptop lid?
<Dr_willis> Graham,  you are going Linux samba server to linux client?
<Graham> No, it's a Windows server.
<Dr_willis> Graham,  so the linux box.. going to the windows server share has read only access.
<c1|freaky> hi all. how do i disable the bouncing cursor busy thingy in kde?
<ComputerHermit> rburnhuber post sight plz Iam sorry I dident book it
<Dr_willis> c1|freaky,  thats somewhere under 'launch feedback' check box.. but i forget where that box is at.. :)
<Jucato> c1|freaky: press Alt+F2, run "kcontrol" and look in Appearance & Themes -> Launch Feedback
<c1|freaky> yea :\
<rbrunhuber> !pastebin| ComputerHermit
<ubotu> ComputerHermit: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ComputerHermit> ty
<Graham> Dr_willis: The share mounts properly and with root access I can read/write to/from it but my local user account can't write to it.
<Dr_willis> Graham,  what/how are you mounting it?
<c1|freaky> thx Jucato & Dr_willis :)
<Graham> In /etc/fstab: //server/Files /media/sf0 smbfs defaults,rw 0 0
<ComputerHermit> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8610/
<Graham> The user details are somewhere else, but they do work.
<Graham> For logging into the server.
<McScruff> on latest herd 5, where is the power settings tab!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Dr_willis> Graham,  Hmm..    well there may be some needed options for the permissions to get set properly. -  May want to check out that 'using samba book' im betting theres some extra setting thtats missing.
<Dr_willis> brb phone
<Graham> k
<rbrunhuber> ComputerHermit: Can you try sudo modprobe sudo modprobe snd-cs46xx again?
<ComputerHermit> ok
<rbrunhuber> ComputerHermit: It will not give you any output if it succeeds
<ComputerHermit> ok
<ComputerHermit> Iam going to post
<rbrunhuber> ComputerHermit: did you get output?
<ComputerHermit> when I did sudo modprobe snd-cs46xx it just droped down
<ComputerHermit> to @
<ComputerHermit> ect..
<ComputerHermit> want me to post
<ComputerHermit> ?
<rbrunhuber> ComputerHermit: That means it was successful
<ComputerHermit> kool
<rbrunhuber> ComputerHermit: can you try alsamixer again?
<ComputerHermit> ok
<rbrunhuber> ComputerHermit: This should load without any complaints
<ComputerHermit> iam in root will trhis mess this up?
<ComputerHermit> and I got a cig hanging out my mouth will this mess it up lol J/K
<ComputerHermit> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<rbrunhuber> ComputerHermit: mom
<troy> hey, has anyone had any trouble moving from edgy to fiesty using apt?
<ComputerHermit> mom ?
<troy> feisty* even...
<troy> moment?
<ComputerHermit> ahh
<Jucato> hi troy! fancy seeing you here :)
<Jucato> troy: there's an #ubuntu+1 channel for Feisty
<troy> Jucato: just wondering if there were any obvious upgrade breakages... I don't have anything special on my system :)
* troy joins that channel
<Jucato> troy: so far, haven't heard of problems yet
<troy> that's all I needed to know - minor problems I can handle - makes me learn things :)
<rbrunhuber> ComputerHermit: mom: one moment please
<ComputerHermit> yes :-)
<Gizmo48> Am I in the right place for KUBUNTU issues?
<NightBird> yes
<Jucato> yep
<troy> Jucato: thanks, I'll try the upgrade, and hope it doesn't break my KDE 4 build environment somehow :)
<Gizmo48> OK, here it is.  Probably simple:  I JUST got my nvidia dual monitors to work.  But  now, several games and things open in the CENTER of BOTH monitors.  Not very useful.   Is there a way to tell an app which window to open in?
<juampa> hola
<juampa> tengo un pequeo problema con un disco duro
<juampa> es ide
<juampa> 180 gb
<juampa> el caso es que lo acabo de conectar y no me lo reconoce por ningun lado
<juampa> alguna idea?
<NightBird> Gizmo48, no idea... sorry
<juampa> no se si tendr q montarlo a algo asi
<juampa> por defecto no lo reconoce
<juampa> aunque en el arranque si me aparecia
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Jucato> !pt
<ubotu> pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<ComputerHermit> rbrunhuber  > I got to step away for a sec>> afk
<rbrunhuber> ok
<LL_Hakaisou> can someone help me with a serious error real quick?
<Gizmo48> OK, is there a way to temporarily suspend the second monitor?
<hacked_kernel> When opening an OpenGL screensaver it crashes???
<arunkale> hey people
<morphinex> hey folks, i have a question about viewing pdf files in konqueror
<luisglz> hi! i'm having a little issue trying to connecto my laptop to a projector, can anyone help me?
<LL_Hakaisou> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<morphinex> when I browse to a pdf file, the file is automagically opened in konqueror, but I have no option to save the file
<morphinex> I've tried to direct konqueror to use an kpdf as an external viewing app with no sucess
<LL_Hakaisou> can someone help me with this error?
<LL_Hakaisou> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8617/
<morphinex> I also can't use the "save link as" option because the file that gets saved is just a plaintext html file or something, not the pdf
<LL_Hakaisou> sorry, but what does this mean?!
<CShadowRun> uhh does xwinwrap have a official download site or something?
<arunkale> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/gpdf, evince and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<CShadowRun> i can only seem to find dogey forum links or blogs :(
<morphinex> the problem is that I can'
<arunkale> does kpdf come built-in with kubuntu? can i view pdf files out of the box?
<morphinex> I can't save a pdf from within konqueror
<RadiantFire> yes
<CShadowRun> !xwinwrap
<RadiantFire> kpdf is built in
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xwinwrap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RadiantFire> you should be able to
<arunkale> cool
<CShadowRun> :(
<morphinex> how?
<morphinex> my advisor is breathing down my neck for these pdfs ;)
<okebonne> hola
<okebonne> como estas
<okebonne> alguien de habla hispana!??
<mia> yo mismo
<okebonne> buenisimo
<okebonne> bueno, por donde empiezo
<morphinex> ok, so a regular pdf like http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/fw4.pdf works fine
<okebonne> esto es un chat de que?
<okebonne> es algo nuevo q descubri de mi pc
<ComputerHermit> hey hey
<mia> bueno....es la primera vez que entro....supongo que del ubuntu
<morphinex> but I am using library databases, so when I click on a link it must take the browser through a number of intermediary steps before it hits the pdf
<okebonne> a mira
<Erunno> !es | okebonne
<ubotu> okebonne: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<okebonne> yo tambuien
<okebonne> gracias ubotu
<okebonne> :D
<morphinex> and in that case, I can't direct konqueror to open the pdf in an external app, and i can't save from within
<jan__> what depency problems? :S
<mia> ui...pues mejor cambiar al hispano
<mia> cambio de canal
<mia> o vemos en el kubuntu-es
<okebonne> dale
<Erunno> Does anyone know if the metabar is supposed to be just an empty sidepanel with a kubuntu wallpaper on it ?
<jay> I want to install a deb package, but when I install it... my system reports the package as broken.. how can I install it so that the system does not report the package as broken. By forcing, not resolving?
<Gizmo48> Jay - I think installing it will make things worse, sounds to me like there are some dependent files that would be replaced or altered.
<jay> no, no... the package works quite ok... dependencies not really needed that much
<jay> I just wanna force it so that it won't be reported as broken
<jay> I've already tried
<jay> dpkg --force-all -i package.deb
<luisglz> hey when i press fn-f5 to connect my laptop to a projector or external display my whole screen just screws up, can anyone help me?
<Gizmo48> How do you know it works fine?
<jay> i'm installing "emesene", but it requires an update to python... updates only applied in feisty it seems... not willing to update python... it works quite nicely
<Gizmo48> Jay- I wonder if converting it to another package type would help?
<Gizmo48> Jay-U do that from terminal using the 'alien'
<luisglz> hey when i press fn-f5 to connect my laptop to a projector or external display my whole screen just screws up, can anyone help me?
<Gizmo48> Jay - one other thing, when you did the:dpkg --force-all -i package.deb thing, did you preface it with sudo?
<jay> yeah
<jay> it wants to install python2.4-gtk2... can't install that tho
<jay> No i don't think conversion will help... dependencies will remain the same
<jay> And I've tried using the tar.gz and building that... same result
<Gizmo48> Jay, try this: sudo dpkg --force-conflicts -i package.deb            ----   If that doewsnt work, then this: sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i package.deb   BUT I WARN YOU IN ADVANCE, you may well break your system.
<epimeth> ahoy!
<jay> doesn't force-all do all of those?
<epimeth> anybody have kvm set up?
<pete> Whenever I use the "su" prefix to anthing (or even on its own), I get an "authentication failed" error, despite me typing the correct password. What could be causing this?
<jay> Won't that only break the package?
<Gizmo48> Jay - May be, but try them anyway.  (I) do not have a ref source that lists -all
<Gizmo48> Jay - in Kubuntu, you cannot su,   use sudo and YOUR password
<Dr_willis> pete,  use 'sudo' not su?
<ScarFreewill> how can i see if my 2d rendering is done or by who it is done?
<jay> that's what i do
<ScarFreewill> because my pc lags when scroling webpages but can run 3d games very good..
<jay> u meant, pete right?
<seba> how to save script in /bin ? (im newbie ;-) )
<Gizmo48> Jay - why cant u install the files it says it needs??
<Graham> Dr_willis: I don't think what you said earlier about my samba share worked correctly.
<jay> coz python2.4-gtk2 is not installable
<epimeth> anybody have kvm working?
<ScarFreewill> !dri
<ubotu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<Forgacius> !kvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Forgacius> whats kvm?
<ScarFreewill> i don't know
<Forgacius> jay you can probably get python 2.4-gtk2
<Dr_willis> Graham,  refresh my memory... its short like my... err... toes.. :)
<epimeth> k-virtual-machine
<jay> I don't wanna :) Ubuntu's already very dependent on python...
<Dr_willis> Graham,  last i rember saying was check the "Using samba book"  :)
<Gizmo48> Jay-  heres another one to try: sudo dpkg --force-depends -i package.deb
<jay> tried that
<epimeth> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM?highlight=%28kvm%29
<epimeth> Forgacious ^
<Graham> Iuno, but basicly I can mount a share on my Windows server downstairs, and have r/w access from the root account and using sudo, but from my account I can't write to the share.
<ScarFreewill> does dri handle 2d rendering?
<Gizmo48> Jay - I'm afraid I am at the end of MY ability to solve your problem...  sorry :-(
<ForgeAus> Jay google the package find out what repository its in
<ForgeAus> (the missing/uninstallable one)
<Graham> So, I'm trying to give my user (UID 1000) r/w access to the share.
<Graham> Because using sudo all the time really sucks.
<xushi> argh.. damn Adept installer keeps crashing in kubuntu
<ForgeAus> can you get kvm for edgy?
<Graham> It also means I have to run any aplications that use the share in sudo, and it sort of kills the whole security aspect of sudo.
<m4n> how do I bring back the battery monitor in my system tray (laptop)
<Graham> Dr_willis: Any ideas?
<Dr_willis> Graham,  want to knopw how i do it? I cheat and use 'smb4k' that way the user is the one mountign the shares.
<Dr_willis> your way is letting 'root' mount the shares. i guess.. IVe rarely ever mounted samba shares from the fstab
<seba> how to save script in /bin ?
<soulrider> !seen
<Dr_willis> In fact - i cnt think of a single time ive set up samba shares in fstab.
<Graham> I'd rather mount it from fstab, it's a bit cleaner.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Graham> Hold on, I've got an idea.
<Dr_willis> seba,  write the script. then copy it over with 'sudo cp  bla bla bla'
<Dr_willis> Graham,   ya check out that 'using samba' book yet? it may have examples of letting users have full access.
<jan__> i installed a firefox package but now i cant find firefox oO
<seba> dr_willis: thx.
<m4n> how do I bring back the battery monitor in my system tray (laptop) I dont see that in list of applets
<beo> morning all, I was trying set up a dual boot on my new latop and the partioner keeps crashing on me.... any advice?
<jay> use safe graphic mode?
<jay> tried that?
<beo> no I hadnt
<jay> what brand laptop are u using?
<Graham> Dr_willis: What samba book?
<beo> power pro, a clone of a sager
<jay> try safe graphic mode
<epimeth> how do I see what modules are loaded?
<beo> ok thanks alot
<c1|freaky> hi all. does anyone here know how to get the application tabs in kicker to look like this: http://everaldo.com/crystal/botton.html#
<c1|freaky> crystal clear link
<c1|freaky> screenshot
<Dr_willis> !find samba
<ubotu> Found: dpsyco-samba, egroupware-sambaadmin, gsambad, xffm4-samba, python2.4-samba (and 6 others)
<Dr_willis> Graham,  the book 'using samba' is available for free its in the repositories.. its a a little out of date in some places.. but its still a good bookl
<Dr_willis> !!info samba-doc
<ubotu> samba-doc: Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu4.1 (edgy), package size 6739 kB, installed size 14452 kB
<BluesKaj> Graham, samba works quite well ...learning the nomenclature (what the terms mean, is the difficulty i had ) .
<Dr_willis> I think 'samba' doc is what im refering to.. lets see
<Dr_willis> Hmm i think they may of changed some things..
<Dr_willis>  /usr/share/doc/samba-doc/htmldocs/Samba3-ByExample
<Dr_willis> I know i saw the book in the repos once.. perhaps it got removed.. or it was from some unofficial repo
<Dr_willis> http://www.faqs.org/docs/samba/toc.html       - is an online version
<Dr_willis> http://www.linux-books.us/linux_general_0015.php has it for download in pdf format.
<Dr_willis> http://www.linux-books.us/linux_general.php  has a lot of neat books ya can download.. cool.
<soulrider> hi, does anyone here use screen?
<Dr_willis> AHA...  /usr/share/doc/samba-doc/htmldocs/using_samba       samba-doc includes both books
<soulrider> i cant figure out how to switch in between consoles
<Dr_willis> soulrider,  run 'screen' :)
<Dr_willis> man screen ?
<soulrider> i tried
<Dr_willis> i forget the key combo.
<Dr_willis> ctrl-a n  perhaps.
<soulrider> but i couldnt really understand what the combo was
<soulrider> C- means ctrl ?
<Dr_willis> Yes.
<Dr_willis> thats common abbrevation in most docs. :P
<soulrider> ah, i didnt know
<Dr_willis> also ^C means Ctrl-C
<soulrider> i think i got some trouble witht he bindings and irssi
<Dr_willis> thats possible. also ive noticed with irssi, that if its running in a terminal/xterm  the key bondings can get messed up. compared to with runnin git in a real Console.
<Dr_willis> ages ago i was running irssi inside a 'twin' terminal. that fixed a few issues.. but ya got so many things wanting the key bindings - it can get to be confusing
<soulrider> Dr_willis: yeah
<soulrider> Dr_willis: i wanted tos tart using console apps a bit more
<jan__> every time i want to add a printer the window freezes .-.
<LL_Hakaisou> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<soulrider> Dr_willis: im starting to hate beryl, sometimes when i got back to KDE it freezes and i cant even come back to a console
<c1|freaky> can someone tell me how i can make additional icons (like special icons for specific applications) available in the "choose icon" section when configuring a kicker item?
<Dr_willis>  soulrider  now you knwo why i never use it..and dont reccomdne beryl
<Dr_willis> c1|freaky,  i always just make a icons dir in the users home dir. then use 'use other/browse -> icons'
<Dr_willis> The System Icons some how come from the Icon Themes I belive..
<c1|freaky> Dr_willis: ok, what should the directory be called? (path)
<soulrider> i havnt seen hawkwind in a while...
<ForgeAus> kfm isn't the first user-friendly VM for linux.... Vmware was before it and its mostly user friendly...
<Dr_willis>  c1|freaky  i make an icons dir in the users home dir. so it would be /home/yourusername/icons
<arunkale> where's lupine?
<ForgeAus> (ok so mounting disks is a pain curently but when fuse gets sorted out for it)
<epimeth> but it aint free... and speaking of which, can someone help me set up kvm?
<c1|freaky> Dr_willis: and how can u access them?
<ForgeAus> seems mostly like a fronte end for qemu
<Dr_willis> c1|freaky,  if you want to add icons to the 'other' icons dir it seems to be read from  /usr/share/pixmaps/   - wich i discovered by searching  with  'locate apple-green'
<Dr_willis> c1|freaky,  like i said.. i use 'select other, browser, and it then looks in the users home dir.. wher i select the icons dir'
<ForgeAus> KVM isn't for edgy :(
<c1|freaky> oh ok - how do i edit a icon?
<Dr_willis> icons can be of several file formats
<Dr_willis> use an image editor. or theres some specirfic icon editor programs out
<Dr_willis> !find iconedit
<ForgeAus> mostly .svg or .xpm right?
<epimeth> ForgeAus: I'm on feisty...
<ubotu> Found: gnome-iconedit, kiconedit
<ForgeAus> epi I'm on edgy ...
<Dr_willis> i got some icons in .png also
<c1|freaky> sorry i mean, the application i add to kicker - how can i edit that ... entry ... (where i can also select which icon i want to be displayed)
<ForgeAus> oh yeah that one too
<Dr_willis>   /usr/share/pixmaps/apple-green.png    - those are all in png
<c1|freaky> rightclick doesnt show "configure" or smth.
<c1|freaky> Dr_willis: i dont have any apple-green.png on my system
<Dr_willis> c1|freaky,  fire up the package manager and search for icons and install some more then.
<yaccin> there is no herd 5 DVD iso?
<Dr_willis> Ive collceted a HUGE collection of misc icons. :)
<Dr_willis> yaccin,  given how fast herd is gettin gupdated - a dvd would be out of date by the time you download it.
<c1|freaky> Dr_willis: i have a .tar.gz with the icons in different sizes now i want to add them to the available icons
<yaccin> Dr_willis: as outdatet as the CD iso... o.O
<Dr_willis> c1|freaky,  no idea there.. if they are actual KDE ICON themes.. ya may be able to put them simewhere.. but its proberly best tokeep them all in a users icon dir.
<c1|freaky> i started with feisty herd 4 and am just using apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<yaccin> c1|freaky: in systemseettings  theres an install button for icons
<ForgeAus> linux needs to strt looking into something to compress icons and keyboard/language drivers and data, etc.....
<c1|freaky> that's just for full iconsets i dont have an iconset i only have firefox and thunderbird icons: http://www.carpicon.com//index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13&Itemid=27
<Dr_willis> every time i see someone say somthing tht starts with  "linux needs to ........"
<Dr_willis> well..  i wont go on.. it may be considered rude.. :)
<c1|freaky> ;D
<ForgeAus> well theres some compressed file formats like jpg that are for pictures but xbm's for example aren't compressed already
<ForgeAus> right?
<Dr_willis> thers historcal reasons xpms are not compressed.
<ForgeAus> they take up annoying space on HDD
<Dr_willis> thats why png came about.
<ForgeAus> wouldn't it be neater to tuck them away in a compressed, but handy place so KDE could just draw them out when it wants/needs them?
<Dr_willis> then all the OLD apps that need xpm would have to be fixed to be able to handle them.. life is not all about 'kde' :)
<ForgeAus> Dr willis good point
<Dr_willis> i belive one feture of xpm was the data was very easy/fast to read for the programs.
<Dr_willis> actually isent xpm actually a 'text' file?
<ForgeAus> is it?
<krzysiek> co to jest
<ForgeAus> wierd
<krzysiek> pierwszy raz tu jestem
<krzysiek> Poland
<krzysiek> ??
<Dr_willis> Yep it is..
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> historcal stuff.
<ForgeAus> xbm xpm one of them X-server PixMap? or X-server BitMap ?
<Dr_willis> vi /usr/share/app-install/icons/Spider32x32.xpm
<Dr_willis> and look you can actually 'see' the image in the text
<krzysiek> czy ktos tu qrwa mowi po polsku
<krzysiek> ??
<Dr_willis> xbm = monocome i think
<ForgeAus> hehe you can do that with bitmaps in windows in a way
<ForgeAus> but bmp is pretty much a long forgotten format
<bonbonthejon> how can I see what driver my wireless card is using
<krzysiek> ej qrwa
<krzysiek> co to qrwa jest
<krzysiek> ??
<Dr_willis> xbm = some sort of C structure/code it seems
<ForgeAus> few things still use it that I know of
<Dr_willis> ive seen perl scripts and others written to generate xpm/xbm on the fly for on the fly banners and so forth for web sites
<ForgeAus> lol probably XML bookmark or something
<Dr_willis> XML is for data/text/settings kinda stuff. :) heh - dont even get started on that..
<ForgeAus> I know what XML is
<Dr_willis> just be thankfull that .bin isent used all over. :)
<ForgeAus> eXtensible Markup Language
<ForgeAus> its part of the overal SGML specification
<Dr_willis> then theres the menu-item-desktop stuff...
<ForgeAus> (same as HTML is)
<Dr_willis> i forget what thats called.. xdg ?
<ForgeAus> X dialog?
<Dr_willis> then ya got the portable any map - tools.. (but we are rambling about now)
<edtronic> hello
<edtronic> i am using ubunto in need to  why i cant install compi
<edtronic> z
<Dr_willis> http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Standards
<ForgeAus> !compriz
<bonbonthejon> !compiz | edtronic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compriz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> freedesktop.org is gettting to have some very Positive effect on things.
<edtronic> yes
<ubotu> edtronic: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Dr_willis> bbl
<edtronic> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267&highligh%20t=xgl
<LL_Hakaisou> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<edtronic> i did that but i get stuck in the part that askes me for the instalation of compiz
<edtronic> any idea why?
<bonbonthejon> edtronic: what is the error message?
<CShadowRun> what do i need to extract a .lha file?
<edtronic> E: No se pudo encontrar el paquete compiz
<edtronic> after
<edtronic>  sudo apt-get install compiz xserver-xgl libgl1-mesa xserver-xorg libglitz-glx1 compiz-gnome
<bonbonthejon> edtronic: can you translate
<Lynoure> raway
<Lynoure> oops, sorry.
<edtronic> e: can not find compiz pakage
<edtronic> have you seen that error
<lontra> can anyone recommend a fully function pdf viewer for kde?  kpdf won't open my pdf file right and i've only had luck with acroread.  but now acroread isn't in the feisty repositories
<krzysiek> Poland...??
<krzysiek> pliosssss eay
<krzysiek> seay
<SpudDogg> How do I disable the sound theme?  Every time I open or close a program I get a sound...It's getting annoying :)
<edtronic> E: CAN NOT FIND COMPIZ PAKAGE I GET THAT MESSAGE AFTER I TYPE THIS COMMAND
<edtronic> sudo apt-get install compiz xserver-xgl libgl1-mesa xserver-xorg libglitz-glx1 compiz-gnome
<bonbonthejon> lontra: xpdf
<bonbonthejon> edtronic: I haven't used compiz, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<LeeJunFan> SpudDogg: that's not default to have sounds for every program opening. Go into system settings->notifications
<draik> How do I run or install a *.bin file?
<draik> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<edtronic> thaks
<LeeJunFan> draik: chmod +x [filename]  && ./[filename] 
<rbrunhuber> draik: normally chmod +x *.bin
<rbrunhuber> ./*.bin
<draik> Thank you both
<renato> hi, is there anybody familiar with PHP here?
<bonbonthejon> renato: somewhat
<renato> I have a simple problem I have several php.ini files and I am not sure which one is used
<ForgeAus> renalto there's probably a #PHP
<renato> (I know nothing of php)
<renato> I have an /etc/php/cli
<bonbonthejon> renato: ask in #php, they would know
<ForgeAus> actually looks like its ##php
<renato> and anpther one into /etc/php/apache2
<LeeJunFan> renato: it depends on what you are using it for, if you are talking about using one in the apache php mod then it's the one in the apache dir.
<LeeJunFan> renato: if you run php from the command line then it will check the ini file in the cli dir.
<renato> I am trying to install vtigercrm and it tells me to verifying some parameters in php.ini and I was ashtonished to find out there is more than one
<LeeJunFan> renato: is vtigercrm a web application that is served by apache? if so then the one in the apache2 dir is the one you need to modify.
<renato> LeeJunFan, would an application you launch from the webserver look at the one into /etc/php/apache2 instead?
<renato> LeeJunFan cool thanks
<LeeJunFan> yes, that's correct.
<SpudDogg> LeeJunFan, When I installed Kubuntu, the screen asking me how fast my processor is came up and I set "Eye Candy" to the highest level.  In the box of things that includes was a sound theme.  I cannot find anywhere in System Settings how to change or disable that sound theme.
<renato> I have a little problem more, I am asked to  make sure I have writing priviledge on it, the question is, what user would be used if I have to install it from a web server? would it be www-data?
<LeeJunFan> renato: yes
<TheVault> Hello guys, I have a quick question. What font & Font size do you guys use in Firefox? I notice that some pages looks alright while other very small
<TheVault> Whats a good font/size combination I could use to make the pages look easy to read and just the right size
<renato> ok, tx
<TheVault> Anybody????
<renato> bonbonthejon, I tried #php but my irc client (#conversation) goes bananas if I ask it to connect to #php
<LeeJunFan> SpudDogg: when you go to system notifications it shows different events that have sounds, etc.. perhaps if you hit the default buttons at the bottom left corner of that screen it will set your sounds to normal. If not you may have to turn them off one by one.
<jak_> hi all
<LeeJunFan> SpudDogg: there really isn't a "theme" for sound notifications unfortunately.
<TheVault> howdy jak
<TheVault> jak: got a question for you, what font & size do you use in firefox?
<bonbonthejon> !wfi
<bonbonthejon> !wifi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wfi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SpudDogg> LeeJunFan, Ok.  I hit the defaults button (which made some sounds) and it did not change.  I guess if this really bothers me I'll just reinstall
<LeeJunFan> SpudDogg: you may need to chose "The KDE Window Manager" from event source at the top.
<Dr_willis> Hmm. I just use the default fonts in firefox.. not ntocied any pages looking funny
<LeeJunFan> SpudDogg: you'll find the annoying culprits under the KDE window manager, you can turn off the events there for "New Window" and "Delete Window", etc...
<TheVault> Dr_Willis: So your saying the links on Firefox look just fine?
<TheVault> I mean on Google
<Dr_willis> TheVault,  let me check.. but ive never notice them odd..
<TheVault> The links on Google are hardly readable
<SpudDogg> LeeJunFan, When I selected "KDE Window Manager" I found the settings.  That was it.  Thank you man
<TheVault> Dr_Willis: Thanks.
<Dr_willis> they look fine for me..
<Dr_willis> i guess i could post a screen shot somewhere.
<TheVault> Could ya
<Huey> is there a way to "undo close tab" in konqueror?
<Dr_willis> but not sure of where to put them
<TheVault> http://imageshack.us is a good place to upload
<TheVault> your pictures to
<LeeJunFan> Huey: I don't think so. If there is I'd like to know as well.
<Dr_willis> http://img339.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1rg5.png
<Kennie> this may be a really stupid request, but whats the command to capture the current screen?
<Dr_willis> Kennie,  hit the printscreen key
<Dr_willis> :)
<TheVault> Dr_willis: Take a screenshot of your font settings in firefox please
<Kennie> Dr_willis : where does it saves them? or do I need to paste it in GIMP orso
<Dr_willis> it asks where to save them to
<Dr_willis> it dosent just copy to the clopboard like lame windows does
<Dr_willis> :)
<LeeJunFan> Kennie: it should open ksnapshot
<TheVault> Dr_willis: Can you take another screenshot of your font settings in firefox please?
<TheVault> Yours is perfect
<LeeJunFan> Kennie: althought it doesn't work here cuz I've mesed with my shortcuts for beryl - you can also just run ksnapshot from the K menu, under graphics.
<Dr_willis> TheVault,  heck -i dont even know where they are at. :)
<Dr_willis> lol.
<TheVault> Dr_willis: go to
<TheVault> Dr_willis: Edit >Preferences > Content
<TheVault> under Firefox
<TheVault> Then you should see something about font, tell me what font you have and the size your using
<Dr_willis> heh my 'default font' is blank. size 18
<Dr_willis> so figure that out. :)
<TheVault> Clicked advanced
<TheVault> *click advanced, tell me whats in there?
<Dr_willis> Serif, serif, sans-serif, monospace.
<Dr_willis> sizes 18 and 12
<ComputerHermit> wahoooo hooo hoo for the longest time
<TheVault> Alrighty, Thank you
<Dr_willis>  and i have 'allow pages to chose their own fonts' checked
<TheVault> oh
<TheVault> maybe thats what i need to enable
<ComputerHermit> I will help you
<TheVault> Dr_willis: Thank you, I just fixed my problem :D
<TheVault> Dr_willis: Thanks
<Dr_willis> :)
<ghetek> how do i add my remote ssh account password when using sshfs?
<The_Untiled> cerco aiuto....
<The_Untiled> qualcuno pu??
<Henning3> hi, is it possible to use a WPA2 WLAN with Kubuntu?
<ghetek> Henning3: yeha you nead to use kwlan
<The_Untiled> ok..is in english..
<The_Untiled> anyone can help me??
<ghetek> Henning3: just sudo apt-get install kwlan
<ghetek> The_Untiled: yeah whats up?
<Henning3> I've already Knetworkmanager
<Henning3> but it can't connect to the access point
<The_Untiled> in my kubuntu there isn't the down panel
<ghetek> !kwlan | Henning3
<ubotu> henning3: kwlan: wpasupplicant frontend for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.8-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 143 kB, installed size 580 kB
<Henning3> ok, I'll try ... thank you
<ghetek> np
<ghetek> The_Untiled: actually im sorry i donjt know that one, stick around and im sure someone will help
<epimeth> ahoy peeps!
<ComputerHermit> KKKKEEEEE
<ComputerHermit> Iam a sea dog myself
* ghetek ahoys!
<epimeth> yarg!
* ghetek yargs!
<epimeth> thar be but one pirate on this here ship!
<ComputerHermit> I got a surfboard
<ComputerHermit> no ship
<epimeth> walk the plank, says I!
* ghetek yes mr pirate sur
<ComputerHermit> ye will fight over yee ocean
<ghetek> *sir
<epimeth> shouldn't it be "yonder ocean"?
<ghetek> you guys hear that researchers have found some of blackbeards ship?
<ComputerHermit> yes and that is in my hood
<epimeth> well they won't find the treasure!  I hid it in a safe place
<ComputerHermit> he used to come here all the time
<Blackbeard> slander! slander I say!
<ghetek> http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/03/03/blackbeard.ap/index.html
<pearly> kopete does 'forget' (ignore) my IRC passwords in kwallet. Tried several things already.
<pearly> Anybody any ideas what's up?
<epimeth> irc passwords?
<epimeth> why you using kopete for irc?
<lontra> man acroread is a big fat pig...100 mb w/ plugins ... blah
<epimeth> I didn't even know it *had* an irc client...
<lontra> !plf
<ubotu> The Penguin Liberation Front is dedicated to distributing software that cannot be included in Linux distributions for various reasons - See http://plf.zarb.org/ (not yet fully functioning) - See also !Medibuntu and !Seveas
<epimeth> pearly: why don't you use konversation?  I'm sure its better
<lontra> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<me2win> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<pearly> epimeth:registered nick account passwords. And why not? But maybe going back to konversation is an option.
<lontra> is medibuntu safe?
<pearly> Still I'd like to know if kopete has a bug there or a feature
<BluesKaj> Konversation is very flexible. I like the options, however the lack odf a default server list is annoying . Otherwise it rocks !
<The_Untiled> in my kubuntu there isn't the panel with k menu and the clock
<epimeth> pearly: you can set up profiles that automatically connect with nick passwords...
<epimeth> I do...
<marc_> I really need to know WHAT I need to change that my graphical-login screen will occur after reboot. I tried so many things...but nothing worked properly :(
<BluesKaj> yes, especially if one uses different pwds on diff servers etc
<purpleposeidon> How do I reset kicker to the defaults?
<marc_> Just immediately after bootup (when the splashscreen is gone), I need to hit ctrl+alt+F7 to get a graphical login screen. If I dont do it...I need to reebot to get one.
<LeeJunFan> marc_: if all you need to do is hit ctrl-alt-f7 then your graphical screen is starting, it's just not switching to it.
<epimeth> does anyone have kvm set up?
<pearly> epimeth: got it working with konversation, wanted to have the same with kopete, just to give it a try. It remebers server/nick/everything, but does not provide the password for my nick. thanks anyway, I'll search a bit further.
<epimeth> on feisty
<epimeth> pearly: no worries.. sorry I couldn't be more useful
<LeeJunFan> marc_: I would guess it's a problem with the splash screen/framebuffer.
<marc_> LeeJunFan: No its more strange. If I dont hit ctrl+alt+F7 early enough...it doesnt comes up :(
<LeeJunFan> !framebuffer | marc_
<ubotu> marc_: If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<marc_> Ahh
<marc_> thx... for FrameBuffer hint... Im going to check it out... ubotu LeeJunFan
<LeeJunFan> marc_: ah, I'd still blame framebuffer, it's always the cause of any graphics problem I have :) And also breaks suspend to ram on my laptops.
<marc_> afk...
<The_Untiled> bye to all!!
<epimeth> adios
<_6StringKng_> anyway you can replace grub with lilo?
<epimeth> _6StringKng_: yes... but why?
<_6StringKng_> because grub is ugly, lol
<_6StringKng_> and I liked lilo when i used Mandriva
<Graham> Hey, quick question, you know how mounted devices and stuff appear on the desktop? Is there a way to stop that happening?
<epimeth> you see it, what, once a week?  at most?  I know I don't sit by the comp as I wait for it to load...
<epimeth> also, I'm pretty sure there's a graphical grub as well...
<epimeth> !gub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<epimeth> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<The_Untiled> how to reappear the down panel?
<epimeth> what is the image pastebin address?
<marc_> LeeJunFan Im going to check out if it could be the Framebuffer
<marc_> cu
<igorjr> hi
<igorjr> this is probably a stupid question...anyhow
<igorjr> cause i'm new to linux i'm wondering wether i have to use a antivirus software or not
<intelikey> no
<igorjr> i recently switched to it from windows
<Skrot> no, you dont :)
<epimeth> igorjr: no
<epimeth> but you can if you *really* wanted to
<igorjr> it's probably a very secure system?
<intelikey> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<epimeth> more secure than windows
<seb|afk> where is firefox cache directory? (ubuntu)
<igorjr> thank you, that's what i wanted to know
<epimeth> so whats the imagebin site?
<Huey> does bochs give the same level of performance as something like vmware?
<intelikey> huey no
<The_Untiled> is possible to use th LiLo??
<Schuenemann> !screensaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensaver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> The_Untiled yes
<SolidSource> imageshack.us for image pastebin needs
<The_Untiled> how?
<epimeth> !lilo | The_Untiled
<intelikey> The_Untiled install it.
<Schuenemann> where can I find more screensavers?
<Schuenemann> and remove the default ones
<intelikey> The_Untiled configure /etc/lilo.conf
<intelikey> The_Untiled and run lilo
<intelikey> easy as 1 2 3.
<The_Untiled> ok
<The_Untiled> i try
<The_Untiled> i install lilo by synaptic?
<intelikey> yes
<SolidSource> Schuenemann: kde-look.org you can get new ones, theres a few methods of removing and adding them
<Schuenemann> methods?
<ComputerHermit> Iam going to have to get a new soundcard or Iam going to suse
<ComputerHermit> lol
<ComputerHermit> any ideas
<intelikey> ComputerHermit go to suse
<SolidSource> !pastebinit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> hey linux is linux   use what ever works for you.
<The_Untiled> i've installed lilo, lilo-config and lilo-doc..it's ok??
<ComputerHermit> yes it is
<Schuenemann> SolidSource, how to add/remove ?
<ComputerHermit> and my sound card is not supported
<aliveuser> hi, i'm having a cd/dvd problem. my cd/dvd is recognized, but whenever i enter a cd the system does nothing
<ComputerHermit> but Iam wateing for my IBM think[pad
<intelikey> The_Untiled it would be a good idea to read lilo-doc  before you try to setup lilo.conf     no?
<ComputerHermit> so I will keep useing bolth on a dule boot or two pc's
<ComputerHermit> KKKKEEEEEEE
<ComputerHermit> :-)
<ComputerHermit> ubuntu isent bad
<ComputerHermit> k
<The_Untiled> i've to open /etc/lilo.conf wint kedit in root permiss??
<ComputerHermit> very stable
<ComputerHermit> on my end
<intelikey> The_Untiled yes.    kdesu kate /etc/lilo.conf
<ComputerHermit> but I like paper towels and stuff so
<intelikey> or kedit if you prefer
<SolidSource> Schuenemann: http://pastebin.sk/en/956/
<epimeth> intelikey: what about emacs, damnit!  best editor ever :-p
<intelikey> ComputerHermit paper towels   heh.
<ComputerHermit> lol trust me its a joke
<shulman> Good morning -- does anyone know anything about setting up a software RAID on install in Edgy Eft? I'm having some trouble finding a reliable tutorial on it.
<intelikey> epimeth blasphemy.  vim.
<The_Untiled> but there isn't /etc/lilo.conf file...my kubuntu don't retrieve it...
<Schuenemann> SolidSource, wow, that sucks
<epimeth> vim??? VIM???? away from my presence, blashphemer!!!
<theshadow> How can I tell how much hard drive space I have available?
<Dr_willis> 'df -h'
<Dr_willis> is what i use
<epimeth> theshadow: df -h
<epimeth> heh
<epimeth> too late
<epimeth> :-(
<SolidSource> Schuenemann: thats because if a virus or malware is going to get into linux, thats probably one of the most likely ways
<Dr_willis> i imagine emacs has some extension for it. :)
<epimeth> Doc!  give us newbies a chance to show off as well :-p
<theshadow> thanks
<intelikey> The_Untiled you can find examples in   /usr/share/doc/lilo-doc/examples/sample/*
<Dr_willis> I saw a  site today with downloadable books.. :)
<Schuenemann> SolidSource, there could be an easier way
<SolidSource> Schuenemann: yeah, thats just one way...some even come in DEB files
<Schuenemann> I got one in a .deb
<Dr_willis> but i lost the url..
<Schuenemann> I thought it would automatically solve broken dependencies... but it doesn't
<epimeth> intelikey: how can you use a text editor that requires you to push a key before you can actually do any text editing???
<intelikey> The_Untiled be advised, lilo is not as 'automatic' as grub. but it is more powerful.
<smile> <Schuenemann>.
<Schuenemann> ?
<hvarma> hello
<SolidSource> Schuenemann: no it doesn't solve dependencies...you have to do that manually
<epimeth> ahoy hvarma
<hvarma> I am looking for some assistance regarding Code::Blocks and Qt4
<Schuenemann> SolidSource, you recommend any nice screenshot?
<Schuenemann> screensaver*
<intelikey> epimeth ?     you leave things with the default configuration ?       what kind of *nix'R are you anyway ?
<Dr_willis> http://www.linux-books.us/linux_general.php
<Dr_willis> Bash Guide for Beginners
<epimeth> intelikey: a lazy one
<epimeth> :-p
<intelikey> lol
<ComputerHermit> e 2 why are we lazy users?
<hvarma> anyone here know of a good IDE w/ code completion?
<SolidSource> Schuenemann: no, I just use the OpenGL ones....which the screensave system never seems to activate anyways
<Schuenemann> heheh
<igorjr> is there a list of kubuntu-relevant commands available?
<Schuenemann> the ones that come with kubuntu suck
<micah> hvarma: kdevelop
<epimeth> ComputerHermit: I was saying "I'm* a lazy nixer
<Schuenemann> suse had better ones, like BSOD :)
<hvarma> i tried using kdevelop but wasn't very happy with it
<epimeth> intelikey: and in my defence, I totally turned on bash colors and the ls aliases
<micah> hvarma: netbeans/eclipse for java
<Schuenemann> hvarma, have you tried eclipse?
<intelikey> imo default configurations are only a basic starting point for how the system is installed.  it's up to the user to finish the job of setting things up.
<hvarma> yeah, but not for c++
<intelikey> brb
<hvarma> i need something excellent like MSVS for c++
<oem> hello
<Schuenemann> MSVS sucks
<epimeth> hello oem
<hvarma> but it's intellisense is amazing
<Schuenemann> strong acoplation
<epimeth> still haven't ran oem-config-firstboot, I see :-)
<micah> hvarma: try out netbeans, they've got great visual tools for java, it could possibly carry over to their c++ dev side too
<oem> i used echo to add a line to the fstab, what is the command to remove it?
<SolidSource> Schuenemann: I've used SuSE and seen that screensaver...I prefer Euphoria which is on here over any screensavers I've seen
<oem> micah i foget all about that
<Schuenemann> SolidSource, I'll look for it
<oem> what does it do
<hvarma> i need an all around IDE, not just one for JAVA
<Dr_willis> emacs! :)
<Schuenemann> hvarma, eclipse has lots of plugins for lots of languages
<hvarma> which is why I looked into Code::Blocks
<micah> schuenemann: true
<Dr_willis> oem,  use a text editor and remove the line
<oem> emacs thanks
<hvarma> yes, but does eclipse have code completion/intellisense
<SolidSource> anyone use Pastbinit? its coming default in feisty, but you can install it in edgy, allows easier pastebin access
<Dr_willis> or kedit/kate/gedit/vi/mcedit/fte/
<Dr_willis> nano, pico,
<oem> i dont have permissions, i think i can do it with emacs though
<micah> hvarma: you could always use trusty vim
<Dr_willis> oem,  thats because you need to do it as root..
<hvarma> haha
<oem> well duh
<bonbonthejon> how can i copy a folder to another folder
<oem> hahaha
<hvarma> true, IDEs are more fun
<epimeth> oem: Dr_willis... have I told you lately that I love you?
<Dr_willis> epimeth,  tell that to my wife..
<Dr_willis> :)
<epimeth> that hussy!
<Dr_willis> NOW go cook me some supper!
<Dr_willis> and find this cable im looking for!
* epimeth drops a bowl of cold cereal on the table
<hvarma> The weird part is that I have installed the SVN nightly build for C::B but when i go to make a Qt4 app, it says QtCore4 cannot be found (the file's name is QtCore)
<The_Untiled> I've a big problem!!I haven't the panel with k menu and clock
<Schuenemann> Dr_willis, linux kernel in a nutshell: http://www.kroah.com/lkn/
<juanga> hola hay alguien que hable espaol
<Schuenemann> !es | juanga
<ubotu> juanga: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<hvarma> hablo un poco de espanol, tambien
<Schuenemann> right... me 2
<hvarma> lol
<epimeth> Schuenemann: nice... cheers!
<juanga> necesito una ayuda con amarok no puedo reproducir mp3 hace poco que instale ubuntu
<ninHer> yo tambien pero es buen consejo el que te han dado
<rob-west> whats the difference in the Kubuntu CD and the Kubuntu DVD
<ninHer> obtendras mas ayuda, a no ser que se te de bien el ingles
<Schuenemann> go to that channel
<hvarma> there's like five cds you need to have compared to one dvd
<Schuenemann> rob-west, as I know, the DVD has a lot of packages
<Schuenemann> which I don't know if it's worth, since packages quickly get outdated
<juanga> ok gracias no domino muy bien el ingles bastante basico
<eddy> hi everyone
<hvarma> i've had a big question in my mind for the past week
<ComputerHermit> vista is revolutionary and changed my digital lifestyle....lol
<eddy> Vista is a SHIT
<hvarma> why're the ubuntu repos so flimsy
<Schuenemann> vista = Virus Intruders Spyware Trojans Adware
<eddy> :D
<ComputerHermit> lmfao
<Schuenemann> :D
<Schuenemann> what happened to that windows longhorn?
<provolik> someone can tell me a good ftp client for kubuntu?
<eddy> longhorn = vista
<Schuenemann> provolik, kftpgrabber
<hvarma> longhorn = server version of vista
<Schuenemann> eddy, hmm... they changed the name?
<Schuenemann> hmm, right
<epimeth> Schuenemann: longhorn was the codename
<provolik> thanks Schuenemann
<eddy> longhorn was only a code name, but Vista is the official name
<hvarma> alright, I have to go for a bit
<eddy> a bit?
<Schuenemann> maybe longhorn didn't make a nice acronym
<intelikey> <hvarma> why're the ubuntu repos so flimsy <<<  explain ?
<eddy> and you're gonna be here for the rest?
<epimeth> don't let the door hit you on the way out!
<eddy> :D
* epimeth sniggers
<hvarma> if any of you can please answer my questions about the ide problem, please email to: vegittoss15@gmail.com
<Schuenemann> "vista" was more meaninful
<Schuenemann> meaningful*
<Dr_willis> New Windows "CornHole"
<Schuenemann> hehe
<Dr_willis> it more accurate
<Dr_willis> :)
<eddy> hey people, I have  problem with my KMAil
<ComputerHermit> they had to have know it was going to be shit befor they put it out with a nice healthy price tag on it
<hvarma> intelikey, they aren't updated enough, and some of the things i look for cannot be found on tehre
<Schuenemann> haha
<hvarma> bbl
<bonbonthejon> eddy:  what is the problem
<epimeth> ComputerHermit: don't knock it till you try it, man... I must say that the UI is quite impressive as far as the 'windows experience' goes
<intelikey> repos "they aren't updated enough"  heh  some people wish for fire to jump into...   some are content to not burn.
<epimeth> I wonder if he added universe and multiverse?
<eddy> I was creating a new contact in KMail, but when I was typing the e-mail address, I changed the Input Method to "scim", then it crashed and I cannot open it again
<epimeth> we can tell him to move to fiesty... daily updates here :-)
<intelikey> epimeth probably no.  his complaint shows little knowledge of how the repos work.
<ComputerHermit> hey meth guy I will never try it
<epimeth> eddy: press crtl+shift+esc
<epimeth> check if KMail appears in the list
<ComputerHermit> epi
<epimeth> if so, kill it
<Schuenemann> it's just ctrl + esc
<epimeth> oh... lol
<j_> How is Feisty? Worth upgrading from Edgy?
<epimeth> I just assumed :-)
<epimeth> j_: yes... if you like programs that don't work every day
<j_> Hah
<intelikey> j_ not released yet.
<j_> I'll wait it out then..
<cathal> does anyone know how to tell me system to always connect to my wireless router when it disconnects or goes down, as it often trys to connect to my neighbours wireless instead.
<eddy> epimeth: just in the desktop shall I press the combination?
<Schuenemann> feisty isn't final yet
<j_> Just in beta
<j_> Goootcha
<epimeth> I was enjoying my KNetWalk and today it started crashing whenever I beat the game.  so I just stopped beating it :-)
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. trying to compile somthing.. gettting a     arapin.c:77:26: error: linux/ioport.h: No such file or directory
<Dr_willis> 
<Dr_willis> error..
<epimeth> eddy: yes
<emc> yes
<eddy> epimeth: nothing happens
<Dr_willis> where the heck is  that file supposed to come from. the actual 'kernel source' ?
<emc> y a kelk1 qui comprends le francais ici ???
<epimeth> eddy: hmm... maybe thats just feisty then... hold up a sec
<BluesKaj> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<emc> fr
<emc> fr
<emc> ???
<intelikey> Dr_willis looks like sub-dir in the make dir.
<BluesKaj> !
<Dr_willis> Hmm...
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  yea.. odd...
<intelikey> Dr_willis if so the makefile is hosed.
<emc> help please lol
<emc> HELP mdr
<intelikey> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Schuenemann> emc, /join #kubuntu-fr
<eddy> I got it, epimeth
<emc> salut tt le monde
<epimeth> eddy: K Menu -> System -> KSysGuard
<eddy> or CTRL + ESC
<epimeth> eddy: heh... mine worked with shift :-)
<intelikey> or top
<intelikey> or just killall blah
<Schuenemann> can anyone recommend a nice screensaver?
<intelikey> you can renice any screensaver....    err but that's not what you mean is it
<eddy> hey, it's working again...
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  yea looking at the source now it has a simple     #include <linux/ioport.h>
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  it could be more that the code is very OLD...
<Dr_willis> it also mentions 'dmake'
<epimeth> eddy: you're welcome :-p
<intelikey> heh yeha
<snake_> hi all
<eddy> epimeth: well, in fact, KMail wasn't there, in the Process table
<eddy> I didn't do anything, it's just working again, strange...
<epimeth> eddy: I was kidding... hence the ":-p"
<snake_> i installed xglx.i am using kubuntu and when i login i get the desktop like a windows with minimize and close button
<intelikey> killall blah
<snake_> how can i resolve this
<intelikey> kill more apps.  use killall
<intelikey> snake what is running ?
<snake_> hi intelikey
<snake_> i have a problem when i login
<Admiral_Chicago> snake_: are you *the* snake_ ?
<emc> is there girls here ???
<intelikey> i read that already snake_
<snake_> in kubuntu
<snake_> i installed xglx and i get the desktop
<snake_> like a window
<snake_> with minimize and close button
<intelikey> is snake_  a new spam bot ?
<SolidSource> easy...uninstall xglx
<seb|afk> where is firefox cache?
<snake_> but does beryl depends on it
<snake_> ??
<snake_> because i have beryl installed
<intelikey> seb|afk ~/.mozilla*
<intelikey> !beryl | snake
<ubotu> snake: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<emc> where is girls !!!
<emc> lol
<intelikey> !xchicks
<emc> please i ve got a probleme with Beryl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchicks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<emc> he does want to work
<intelikey> take him to #ubuntu-effects
<intelikey> see ubotu above  ^
<bonbonthejon> how can i copy a folder to another folder, updating an existing folder in the destination
<Lam_> are there shortcut keys you can hit much like the alt+numbers in Windows to type odd characters like accented letters?
<intelikey> bonbonthejon mc does that very nicely
<intelikey> bonbonthejon cp can do it.  man cp
<bonbonthejon> intelikey: mc? I'm trying to write a bash script
<intelikey> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-5 (edgy), package size 2057 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<bonbonthejon> oh
<intelikey> improved linux port of nortons  nc
<eddy> oh man, it will be a long time until I can fully control Linux
<eddy> how can I write that @?
<intelikey> Lam_ you can setup hot keys.
<Skuller> hey guys...would someone please tell me where do all the packages that i download/install from adept get downloaded and installed on the hard drive?....and whether the downloaded files are deleted after installation or not?
<eddy> Iexcept that on the keyboard
<Lam_> intelikey: i suppose that's my only option? thanks
<intelikey> Lam_ i don't know that it's the only option  but it would work.
<leos> je tady njak ech
<Lam_> ok then
<Schuenemann> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<eddy> j...
<oem> helloo all
<Lam_> Skuller: i don't know where exactly packages are downloaded to, but they aren't deleted after installation. you can run $ sudo apt-get clean  to delete them
<oem> i need some hlp getting to my D drive
<sampan> skuller  the .deb packages get put in /var/cache/apt/archives/  iirc --- and no they're not deleted automatically after installation.  the files within the .deb packages get installed all over your filesystem (each package is different)
<intelikey> Lam_ they are in /var/cache/apt/archives/   ffr
<recon31> hello everyone
<eddy> leosi, bez tam na #ubuntu-cz
<Skuller> Lam_: oh...that is alright.....but i wan concerned about hard drive space....so i wanted to know wich partition do the packages get installed in
<oem> it is formattted in NTFS i had it yesterday but i broke Kubuntu and had to reinstall the OS
<recon31> I have a problem with permissions can someone help
<Skuller> sampan: ok thanks....can u tell me in which partition would that be?...the installations i mean....is it the root?
<recon31> I need to give my dvd permission to use on mythtv
<Lam_> Skuller: yeah. /var is typically on root if you installed using default mounts
<adydas> heh broken OS reinstallations for the win..
<adydas> i lost count..
<Skuller> Lam_: /var has the cache files right?....if so i wanted to know which path or at least which partition do the packages get 'installed' in
<oem> someone got aNY IDEAS?
<Lam_> Skuller: yeah. /var/cache/apt/archives/ will reside on your root partition if you didn't change the mount points. /var will be under root
<recon31> help me please
<Dr_willis> Cool. i just found out this old amiga has a 300MB laptop hard drive! :0
<Dr_willis> Now to figure out how to hook up the HD to the Linux box to transfer stuff over.
<Ippatsu> Hi all! I'm using Kubuntu 6.10 and I have a problem with audacity: it doesn't show any text (screenshot: http://img75.imageshack.us/img75/2693/adacityym2.png ). I had the same problem also while installing Wolfenstein Enemy Territory, so I suppose it's a problem with libwxgtk - has anyone an idea on how I could fix it?
<Skuller> Lam_: sorry i think i am misunderstanding but...i am concerned about the 'installation' of the packages....simply "where do my softwares take up space on my hdd?"...i do not refer to the downloaded files...but the installed fiels
<Lam_> Skuller: ahh. that's mostly all over the place, usually under /usr
<intelikey> oem ok lesson one.   there is not drive c:  drive d:  ect...  the disks are named according to bus and location on the bus.   i.e.  /dev/hda /dev/hdb  /dev/sda       the hd class is ide interface    the sd is scsi (also used by usb and sata)    the letter is the primary master (a)   mrimary slave (b)  secondary master (c)   and so on.   the partitions are a number appended to the disk name    hda1  first partition on the fir
<Lam_> Skuller: the bulk of the installed files, if not all, will be located under /usr.  it depends on the program
<Skuller> Lam_: oh..thanks for the info...thats what i was looking for....
<oem> ok what i am needing to locate then is hdb1
<intelikey> oem now ntfs is not natively supported in linux as read/write.  but there are apps to support writing.
<intelikey> !ntfs | oem
<ubotu> oem: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
* Skuller is off to school...so laterz all
<Lam_> bye
<KiPSeRoN> somone if i want to set the gvim editor to my default editor what i need to do
<KiPSeRoN> ?
<intelikey> !ntfs-3g | oem
<ubotu> oem: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<intelikey> !fuse | oem
<ubotu> oem: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<KiPSeRoN> !gvim
<oem> yeah i figured that out yesterday that i could only read from the drive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gvim - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> KiPSeRoN: you can set default apps in system Setting
<bonbonthejon> is there a way to have konsole open and run a command, then wait for the program to finish, then close
<KiPSeRoN> Admiral_Chicago:
<KiPSeRoN> i cant set that
<KiPSeRoN> i need another way
<intelikey> oem if you want to add a line in /etc/fstab  to make the partition always readable    add this.    /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 ntfs ro,umask,000 0 0    save that and you will always be able to browse there.
<Admiral_Chicago> why can't you set it that way?
<KiPSeRoN> becouse
<intelikey> oem note if you want write support you need to look into ntfs-3g or fuse .
<KiPSeRoN> i cant change
<KiPSeRoN> this program in that wa
<KiPSeRoN> i cant change the text editor
<parsek> where does kubuntu send the bugreport it makes when some program crashes (kubuntu 7.04 (pre-release))?
<Edulix> hi
<oem> wow that was easy enough
<intelikey> KiPSeRoN what are you trying to do ?
<Edulix> ehich is the fastest server/way to download feasty hed-5? cdimage.ubunut.com is *slow*
<KiPSeRoN> i get in to the default application
<Edulix> cdmiage.ubuntu.com
<oem> took me four hours to get the drive and now it took just 2 min lmao
<KiPSeRoN> and to text editor
<KiPSeRoN> and i cant change it
<intelikey> !bug | parsek
<ubotu> parsek: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<guillaume_> hi there!!
<intelikey> KiPSeRoN it's set to kate ?
<KiPSeRoN> no
<KiPSeRoN> embaded
<KiPSeRoN> somthing
<KiPSeRoN> i think its kate
<KiPSeRoN> ok
<KiPSeRoN> i find answer
<KiPSeRoN> thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> parsek: it sends it to LP-
<Admiral_Chicago> well it depends on the program, but Apport sends it to the appropriate team
<intelikey> KiPSeRoN i don't know exactly why you can't change it there...   sorry
<parsek> Admiral_Chicago: but where in there, can i track it somehow?
<KiPSeRoN> ok
<KiPSeRoN> i find answer
<KiPSeRoN> thank you
<Admiral_Chicago> parsek: what exactly crashed?
<parsek> amarok, i have the kubuntu 7.04 (pre-release)
<intelikey> #ubuntu+1
<intelikey> #kubuntu+1       if that's a real channel
<parsek> it gathered info and send it, i just thought that it would be nice to see it somewere in the site, but i think it just went somewhere else, directly to developers or something
<Admiral_Chicago> parsek: ah, okay not sure what amarok does. I suspect it goes to bugs.kde.org
<parsek> kubuntu did it
<parsek> oh, sorry it was xserver what crashed, amarok just caused it
<chx> anyone managed to get Skype dbus working on edgy? I get ERROR: failed to connect to DBUS daemon
<chx> I have installed dbus, restarted the machine to get it started, ps -aux shows it running...
<parsek> i read something else from your post, like what caused it or somethin
<parsek> g
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, not sure what apport does in every case but this question is for #ubuntu+1
<intelikey> "I have installed dbus, restarted the machine to get it started,"   :)
<Ippatsu> how can I restore all default fonts?
<kendrick> i'm having a hell of a time finding a solution for this. i'm running kubuntu 6.10 with KDE 3.5.6, Xorg 7.1.1 and Linux kernel 2.6.17 on an AMD sempron with an Nvidia GeForce FX5200.  when KDE's screensaver comes on and I leave it for a while, I come back and Xorg is taking 100% of my CPU and X becomes unusable. mouse moves, but if I dare click or type, things stop. usually kill with Alt+SysReq+K.
<oem> ok so now how do i few available disk space on hda1
<intelikey> few ?   view ?      df -h
<kendrick> a friend happened to mention his Ubuntu (I think he uses XFCE but maybe Gnome) has a similar problem on some laptop. totally different hardware (gfx, cpu).
<kendrick> i've seen others with similar issues on forums, but never find solutions.
<kendrick> http://www.kde-forum.org/artikel/15881/KDE-Xorg-CPU-usage-increases-until-locks-X.html for example :(
<dvektor> hallo an alle
<Ippatsu> how do I restore all Ubuntu's default fonts?
<kendrick> hrm, gotta go make breakfast. mention my nick in your response so i can find it in the traffic later :)
<kendrick> thx
<intelikey> kendrick you are discribing either a memory leak or a run away process.   if the later  ps aux  will show houndreds/thousands of one process.  if the former hitting  ctrl+alt+backspace   should clear it right up   in either case  check for bug reports on that issue.
<kendrick> c+a+b often doesn't work
<jsroy> I have a question about Konsole, but am not certain this is the right place to ask this. When I try to execute a program located on my secondary drive (not the one in which kubuntu is installed) I get the message: "bash: ./timeline2: Permission denied", but the permissions of timeline2 are -rwxrwxrwx so they seem fine
<kendrick> c+a+f1 then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop often reports that it was unable to TERM and i have to kill -9
<kendrick> restart often sticks me in some blank screen where c+a+Fn doesn't do anything, so I have to do A+SysR+K to kill whatever's going on
<jsroy> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!
<kendrick> i have a superkaramba that shows me i'm at 100% cpu when i unlock my screensaver
<Admiral_Chicago> jsroy: sec, looking now
<intelikey> kendrick next time you drop to a console to kill it.   first   ps aux    and see if something ran away with it's self
<kendrick> and if i c+a+f1 and do a top, i see it's Xorg process
<kendrick> intelikey: X did! i already knew that! :)
<jsroy> ok, thanks Admiral_Chicago
<intelikey> <kendrick> intelikey: X did! i already knew that! :)  ???  do what ?    houndreds of instances of X ?
<kendrick> no
<kendrick> my ONE instance of X ran away
<kendrick> 100% CPU
<Admiral_Chicago> jsroy: have you tried sudo chmod u+x foo
<kendrick> "when KDE's screensaver comes on and I leave it for a while, I come back and Xorg is taking 100% of my CPU and X becomes unusable."
<intelikey> kendrick no   check and see if something is respawning indefinatly
<jsroy> what I did is chmod a+wrx foo
<jsroy> I will try your way
<kendrick> ok...
<kendrick> anyway, this fellow also sounds like he has a similar problem: http://www.kde-forum.org/artikel/15881/KDE-Xorg-CPU-usage-increases-until-locks-X.html
<Admiral_Chicago> jsroy: its not mounted as exec
<Admiral_Chicago> thats the problem
<intelikey> kendrick it's  the same as a bash fork bomb.     something restarting continusly
<kendrick> but i _know_ X is at 100%
<kendrick> top shows me this
<intelikey> kendrick that doesn't tell you why tho.
<kendrick> well, i'll try ps aux next time it happens
<kendrick> in the meantime, gotta make breakfast and entertain the 3mo old :)
<kendrick> thx
<adydas_> no multimedia player can play WMV files can it?
<Admiral_Chicago> jsroy: its not a permissions issue, its about how your partition is mounted
<intelikey> k  bon apitite
<Admiral_Chicago> adydas_: vlc can
<adydas_> really.. bad ass
<OOD> adydas_: and so can xine and mplayer with w32 codecs
<intelikey> !mp3 | adydas_
<ubotu> adydas_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey>           - But please use free formats if you can:
<intelikey>           https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jsroy> Ok, I tried what you suggested: "sudo chmod u+x foo" but I get the same problem. The permissions of my file is "-rwxrwxrwx 1 jsroy jsroy 22576 2007-03-04 13:14 timeline2".  I should point out that I copied my file to my local drive, that is ~/prog and it works. But not if the file is on my secondary drive
<intelikey> and  you can.
<Admiral_Chicago> jsroy: its not a permissions issue, its about how your partition is mounted. you have it mounted as no exec
<jsroy> oh, what do you mean by "not mounted as exec"
<Admiral_Chicago> jsroy: how is the drive mounted?
<intelikey> jsroy no.   mounted  "noexec"
<intelikey> jsroy type   mount
<jsroy> through my "systems setting"-> "Disk and filesystems"
<intelikey> read the options with the mountpoints
<Admiral_Chicago> when you mount partitions, you can set options like do not allow running options .
<jsroy> I will check
<moritz_> hi
<Admiral_Chicago> blah i explained that poorly.
<intelikey>  noexec   nosuid    ro   and so forth...   man mount    for more info.
<jsroy> There is a check boxfor "allow executables"
<jsroy> it is checked
<intelikey> mount
<intelikey> never trust a gui to do
<jsroy> Ok, I just figure out the message, sorry. I typed mount and here is what I got
<jsroy> oups...
<jsroy> minut
<intelikey> don't flood.
<intelikey> only the line that pertains to the fs in question
<jsroy> Sorry, I am not used to irc chatting. My message is "/dev/hdb1 on /media/Atlantis type ext3 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)"
<Admiral_Chicago> jsroy: see "noexec" in that line :)
<intelikey> noexec <<<  ^
<intelikey> C
<intelikey> see
<Admiral_Chicago> kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<Admiral_Chicago> then change that, save it.
<intelikey> monkey C
<jsroy> Cool, thanks for pointint that out for me :-) How can I change that ? :-)
<Admiral_Chicago> umount -a (ignore output)
<intelikey> in the kubuntu help channel most of the time it's "monkey see, monkey get confused and ask stupid questions"
<Admiral_Chicago> jsroy: kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<Admiral_Chicago> actually do sudo -k first.
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago mount -a wont remount it.  needs umount first or  mount -o remount
<Admiral_Chicago> 13:54 < Admiral_Chicago> umount -a
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: ^^ :)
<intelikey> oh jes.
<benjamin1254> hey all klauncher had kicked the bucket and it wont allow me to replace it.
<aliveuser> my cd/dvd can just be seen by root, how could i access it from user??
<intelikey> time for new glasses.   that's the line i got the mount -a   form Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> haha
<benjamin1254> can anyone help me get klauncher back up and running... it tells me it dosent recognise system or trash
<intelikey> sounds like throwing garbage...  launch trash !
<intelikey> i'm went.
<jsroy> I openned fstab and looked at the entries and have a question: is it normal to have two line for the same drive? Here is what I find strange: "/dev/hdb1 /media/Atlantis auto users,atime,noauto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0" "/dev/hdb1 /media/Atlantis auto users,atime,auto,rw,nodev,exec,nosuid 0 0"
<benjamin1254> intelikey: i dont know how im a slight noob at this still and system also died so yeah im kinda SOL unless i can get another distro and fix this problem
<Admiral_Chicago> jsroy: the lines do the same thing, you can delete out
<Admiral_Chicago> but, i suggest making a copy of your fstab before editing
<benjamin1254> Admiral_Chicago: can u help me with my issue?
<Admiral_Chicago> benjamin1254: give me a sec.
<Admiral_Chicago> i will try
<benjamin1254> k
<benjamin1254> will do Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> okay, where are you getting this?
<benjamin1254> when i boot into kde
<Admiral_Chicago> oh i see it now
<Admiral_Chicago> benjamin1254: alt + f2, klauncher
<Admiral_Chicago> that *should* get it running
<benjamin1254> how do i access k launcher?
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure why its giving a crash, probably a session issue
<|Jason8|> I have a kubuntu 6.06 dapper CD, when I put it in my cd drive and reboot, the kubuntu splash screen comes up with the menu and my keyboard drivers unload or something.
<|Jason8|> My keyboard just shuts off.
<|Jason8|> any idea why?
<benjamin1254> Admiral_Chicago: can u give me a link to ubunutu iso image?
<|Jason8|> I'd love to run kubuntu instead of ubuntu, KDE is sexy
<benjamin1254> kde seems unstable to me
<Admiral_Chicago> benjamin1254: which release
<benjamin1254> the new one if u dont mind
<Admiral_Chicago> Edgy Eft (6.10) is the latest stable, i'll grab that one
<benjamin1254> k
<Admiral_Chicago> kubuntu?
<benjamin1254> no ubunutu
<Admiral_Chicago> or do you want to use GNOME?
<Admiral_Chicago> okay
<benjamin1254> thanks Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/6.10/release/
<Admiral_Chicago> blah, thats dvd
<benjamin1254> i cant see anything in my browser Admiral_Chicago so
<Admiral_Chicago> sec
<benjamin1254> but as soon as i get a link i can download it ez
<vicks> is there a good sip client. i've tried kphone, but i can't get it to work
<Admiral_Chicago> benjamin1254: http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm assuming you don't have a 64 bit machine
<jsroy> Ok, I tried: "mount -o remount" but I dont think it worked. I will try rebooting my computer. Thanks for all your help, I really appreciate it :-)
<benjamin1254> yep
<benjamin1254> thanks
<benjamin1254> thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> np
<SolidSource> vicks: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_SIP_software#Free_software
<vicks> thanks, SolidSource
<incorrect> where is the autostart config?
<SolidSource> vicks SIP Communicator looks the best
<CShadowRun> uhh, when i use screen savers my linux just crashes back to the login screen
<Admiral_Chicago> incorrect: ~/.kde/Autostart
<incorrect> thanks
<incorrect> do i just app symlinks in there?
<PhinnFort> yeah
<Admiral_Chicago> you can link your programs there, yes
<PhinnFort> or make .Desktop files
<test34_> My Kubuntu is broke... when I login kdm, I get a black screen and then it goes back to the login screen.. (with any user) Any idea what caused that ?
<vicks> do you think i can use the debian packages for sip communicator?
<epimeth> test34_ your video card drivers might be incorrect
<epimeth> test34_ did you recently install new drivers?
<Admiral_Chicago> test34_: X server
<SolidSource> vicks: yes, most deb packages will undoubtedly work with (k,x,e)ubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<epimeth> I forgot the name of the upcoming ubuntu distro... the one for music professionals?
<vicks> ok, i'll try it
<test34_> epi, I added a TV tuner card .. but still have the onboard video card
<epimeth> try admiral's suggustion... sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<epimeth> if that doesn't work we'll try and figure out what the problem is
<Admiral_Chicago> epimeth: Ubuntu Studio?
<igorjr> hi, i have a question about the installation of java
<epimeth> Admiral_Chicago: maybe... whats the addy?
<test34_> ok I try this reconfigure
<epimeth> Admiral_Chicago: yes...
<test34_> thanks
<epimeth> can't wait till that comes out :-)
<igorjr> how can i remove the writing-protection of a whole folder?
<Admiral_Chicago> epimeth: second
<SolidSource> vicks: there is actually a repo for SIP Communicator
<Admiral_Chicago> epimeth: http://ubuntustudio.org
<epimeth> igorjr: depends on the reason that its protected... is this a mounted drive?
<igorjr> no, i installed java in /usr/java
<epimeth> and why do you want to disable write protection there?
<epimeth> you shouldn't be writing to there
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<epimeth> hi rysiek|pl
<igorjr> ah, it's ok
<rysiek|pl> tried asking this one on #ubuntu, but far too much traffic there, no hel, no answer yet...
<igorjr> it started firefox wit kdesu
<igorjr> works fine now
<Cugel> Ask away rys.
<rysiek|pl> moment ;)
<rysiek|pl> guys, got a problem here. a friend tried running fglrx + beryl a wee bit too hard and he "lost" (don't ask...) his libGL.so.1 file (and now e.g. amarok won't start); now, libGL.so.1 is a symlink to libGL.so.1.2 (both are gone), and both are in the package libgl1-mesa-glx... but that doesn't want to reinstall, complaining that it's "impossible to create a symlink (/usr/lib/libGL.so.1): no such file or directory" anybody any ideas? apart
<rysiek|pl> from obviously copying the file from my system to his...
<epimeth> igorjr: thats not a good solution... you really shouldn't be using a program that has access to the internet as root
<Admiral_Chicago> rekinek: #ubuntu-effects might have a wee bit more experience. I don't suggest copying files though
<rysiek|pl> Admiral_Chicago: I suppose tha one was for me, not rekinek ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> rekinek: sorry about highlighting you.
<incorrect> i am trying to get superkaramba to work,  i clicked 'new stuff' clicked install on a plugin thingy, downloaded and nothing happened,
<igorjr> ye
<igorjr> epimeth: i'm wondering, how i can activate the java now
<igorjr> epimeth: i installed it properly, even firefox gives me the option to update it
<Cugel> incorrect: if you do sudo apt-get install supercaramba (in console), does it tell you it's already installed?
<epimeth> igorjr: I'm not certain what it is you want to do...
<epimeth> did you sudo apt-get install java?
<epimeth> or did you do it another way?
<incorrect> yes its already installed
<incorrect> i am using it to install desktop widgets
<rysiek|pl> incorrect: run superkaramba (get the blue blob in the systray), click it, and double-click your theme
<igorjr> via the way on the java-page
<igorjr> extracting it into the folder, then installing it
<Cugel> Hmm.
<SolidSource> igorjr: restart firefox and then in address bar type "about:plugins" to see if java is being recognized
<incorrect> ok done
<incorrect> i guess 'new stuff' dosn't work?
<igorjr> it says: no plugins installed
<rysiek|pl> incorrect: new stuff installs you a new theme
<epimeth> igorjr: meanwhile I'll check what the java page says...
<rysiek|pl> incorrect: but you have to run it later on
<quasar> ah so.. a few support questions if i may..
<incorrect> ok
<SolidSource> igorjr: how did you install firefox?
<rysiek|pl> incorrect: like apt-get install an_app and then running an_app
<heinkel_111> AAAARGH! I hate it when amaroK cause X to lock up!
<Cugel> heinkel: yes, lovely eh.
<igorjr> via the add/remove programs
<heinkel_111> amaroK got to be the most unstable application in kubuntu
<incorrect> ok so where are the themes?
<Cugel> I had a problem with 'KWin' and everything locked up.
<epimeth> igorjr: which java did you download?
<Cugel> quasar: go ahead dude.
<om3ga> ok i tried fedora i guess im spoiled buy the siplicity of ubuntu
<incorrect> i tried installing one
<quasar> first: i am running Kubuntu Feisty Fawn Herd 5 (and let me know if i need to go elseway for alpha).. i have a drive (hdd) which i added partitions hdd5, hdd6 and hdd7 to.. i rebooted.. but they still don't show up in /dev (they do in fdisk though, as type Linux).. what can i do? :)
<SolidSource> igorjr: well then just go into konsole and type "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-plugin"
<om3ga> by
<om3ga> lol
<incorrect> ok so new stuff,  weather++ , install,  (green tick appears) close
<CShadowRun> anyone know how to force xwinwrap to run itself in a diffrent resolution?
<CShadowRun> im running a dual head setup and its only showing on 1 of my screens :(
<epimeth> om3ga: did you have a question?
<igorjr> solidsource: thx
<om3ga> oh no srry i was in here earlyer and had said i was going to try it i know offtopic
<compilerwriter> Now that I have finally gotten remote login to my machine sorted, thanks to Lynoure;  I wonder is there a way to get an xwin sort of login from say my wifes laptop from a remote location?
<SolidSource> anyone know if there is a way to install 32bit packages on 64bit through adept....NOT in konsole?
<om3ga> !string
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about string - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CShadowRun> when i start it up it says "Xlib: extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0"."
<incorrect> i so don't get why after i installed a theme nothing happens
<quasar> well, i gotta run, if anyone has any suggestions for my problem with drives in /dev, send me a pm
<vicks> i got sip communicator to work. it seems quite nice actually
<compilerwriter> Heck, for that matter, it would be nice to login to a brief xwin session from my own living room once in a while so that I don't have to get up from company and run to the office to do something and then come back.
<quasar> also.. when i install mdadm and reboot.. (telling it to start "none" arrays "early in the boot process", when i reboot it hangs when it first launches md.. even recovery mode wont' boot..
<compilerwriter> I have used ekiga vicks it should work nicely to.
<bxnp> this messege i get when i want to empty the trash can
<bxnp> Access denied to /home/xnp/.local/share/Trash/files/xmms-scrobbler-0.3.6/.libs/libbmp_scrobbler_la-xmms_scrobbler.o.
<vicks> compilerwriter: yeah, the problem is that i have to install 42 packages to runt it. seems a bit much
<compilerwriter> vicks: to each his own.  I just know that I was having a hell of a time getting the linux skype thing to work well.  Ekiga allowed to me to connect without the hassle.
<oem> is there such a thing as a software installer that you do not have use string commnds in the Konsol?
<epimeth> adept
<epimeth> its in K menu -> system -> adept manager
<epimeth> oem: ^
<Dr_willis> oem,  there are front ends to the apt-get system if thats what you mean
<oem> yes
<oem> that is what i mean
<Dr_willis> check out the kubuntu starter guides. :)
<Dr_willis> adept or synaptic, are the 2 common ones.
<Dr_willis> try apt:/ in a Konqueror window
<epimeth> Dr_willis: thats cool... didn't know Konqueror did that :-)
<Cugel> willis: that's cool, great tip.
<Dr_willis> heh - thats a kioslave, not normally in some disrtos,
<Dr_willis> kioslaves get overlooked way too much
<epimeth> its funny... I'm sitting here listening to my music for the first time in ages when it suddenly hit me.
<epimeth> Linux actually has automatic driver support for a card that my windows couldn't not handle
<Cugel> epimeth: yeah, I've been there as well.
<Dr_willis> epimeth,  i get that all the time
<Cugel> Windows isn't all that great for some particular drivers.
* epimeth is happy
<Dr_willis> windows finds a "pci network card"  - Great! :)
<Cugel> It is great for some other things, let's not go into that.
<Dr_willis> linux loads the proper module. :)
<epimeth> "Adoooooooooooooooooreeeeeeeeeeee"
<epimeth> "I wanna be adoooooored
<epimeth> "you adore me"
<Cugel> Stone Roses eh.
<Dr_willis> windows wants me to install a 128mb driver download fle for my scanner/printer...  Linux uses sane and a hpoj server for all the similer makes.
<epimeth> YES!
* epimeth finds a new best frieend in Cugel
<Cugel> It took me years before I liked them, now I love that album. Especially that Resurrection song.  -- now back on topic, please.
<SolidSource> Dr_willis: if thats a network scanner you are using, I need to know how you got it to work....cause I can't get mine
<epimeth> Dr_willis: now don't exhaggerate... must of that 128 is the stupid extra stuff... I'm sure the actual driver is really quite small
<epimeth> Cugel: I am the resurrection is my fave, too :-)
<oem> ok the next thing is Adept add remove programs keeps closing on me and the adept package manager does the same
<epimeth> oem: are you using feisty?
<cntb> any ideas on dvd ripping in ubuntu?
<SolidSource> cntb: K9copy
<oem> um no
<cntb> tyvm SolidSource in repos or ?
<epimeth> cntb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/RippingDVDs?highlight=%28ripping%29
<SolidSource> cntb: yes in repo
<cntb> epimeth: tyvm
<Cugel> man:/  in konqueror is also nice.
<epimeth> cntb: go to the wiki before coming here... makes it easier for everyone :-)
<fyrmedic> Anybody know of a tutorial or instructions for enabling and troubleshooting sound card/driver problems
<Cugel> There's a big 'protocols' section in Kinfocenter that I recommend browsing.
<Dr_willis> epimeth,  :) they demand ya install their photo manager tools and scanner tools and of course they try to sell ya 'print stuff on the web services' also...
<epimeth> Dr_willis: they don't demand it... they just make it hard not to... its an HP, isn't it?
<Dr_willis> epimeth,  if theres a way around installing their crud i havnt found it.
<Dr_willis> or course I dont use windows any more.. so Phhhhhhhhhht on them
<Dr_willis> :)
<epimeth> Dr_willis: whats the printer make/model?
<epimeth> Dr_willis: heh... guess so :-)
<Dr_willis> HP1210v or somthing. Its basicially a stand alone 'photo copyer' now
<epimeth> holy... gonna go through this Kinfocenter in detail later... applications:/ hehe
<BartSimpson> Hello, I am having big troubles with the installer. If someone would take on my very long story and tell me if I'm screwed or what i can do to fix it, that would be very much apprecitated :D . http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8673/plain/ (you might want to copy it someone where it will word-wrap)
<Dr_willis> one of those neat areas of kde that gets over looked.. but still needs some work.
<globe> is it possible to give myself permission to mount & umount remote nfs shares?  I can only mount them as root and only access them as user (which I cant because they were mounted as root)
<globe> what is the trick I am missing?
<epimeth> whats the soulseek app for kde?
<Eagle_101> BartSimpson, I have no clue :(
<epimeth> I can't find it :-(
<epimeth> BartSimpson: your disc might be corrupted... try downloading it with bittorrent
<epimeth> or jigdo
<CShadowRun> trying to get xwinwrap to work on a dual head setup, it works fine on my first screen but doesn't show up on the second screen
<CShadowRun> anyone got any ideas?
<Ippatsu> Hi all! I'm using 6.10 and I have a problem with audacity: it doesn't show any text (screenshot: http://img75.imageshack.us/img75/2693/adacityym2.png ). I had the same problem also while installing Wolfenstein Enemy Territory, so I suppose it's a problem with libwxgtk - has anyone an idea on how I could fix it? Or: how can I restore *all* ubuntu fonts?
<kruno_> Hi! Could someone tell me what could be the problem with Automatix2...when i try to open it, it says: Please close Apt-get and restart Automatix. Everything is closed, i dont understand...
<HymnToLife> kruno_, don't use Automatix :)
<kruno_> ok :), i forgot to say i switched to linux a month ago, would be lost without it
<HymnToLife> kruno_, just mho, Automatix will do more harm than not, in the long run
<morphinex> skuller, I don't know where they download, but I think that you can do apt-get clean to get rid of them
<epimeth> does anyone know of an .au to .mp3 converter?
<kruno_> HymnToLife: yes, i read so. tnx
<bxnp> when i make a link to an icon, how can i make it run : dolphin -style plastic
<HymnToLife> kruno_, and if you're lost, don't hesitate to ask questions here or on the !forums :)
<bxnp> i can run it on the commandline but not when i put that line in an icon on my desktop
<CShadowRun> trying to get xwinwrap to work on a dual head setup, it works fine on my first screen but doesn't show up on the second screen
<kruno_> HymnToLife: tnx m8, i will.
<oem> ok so i tried to install a package i downloaded  tried it with adept and synaptic
<oem> it was a no go
<kruno_> HymnToLife: i usually browse the forum, but now i installed Kubuntu edgy (Ubuntu edgy before) and saw Konversation. Both, fast problem solving comunity.
<HymnToLife> yeah, it's a shame ubuntu doesn't have xchat installed by default anymore, wile it's perhaps the most convenient way to get help
<nuloop> hello, i'm having trouble setting up mime handling for evolution on kubuntu/edgy. how can i make .pdf attachments openable directly from evolution context menu ? for now (default install), i only have an "save as" option...
<HymnToLife> instead, it has tons of useless stuff...
<Cugel> hymn: like what?
<nuloop> use konversation, it's working really well
<HymnToLife> OOo, Firefox...
<HymnToLife> and certainly many others I don't remember :p
<Cugel> I think the inclusion of those is not useless. But I don't like Koffice and Konqueror for web browsing. I'd rather they got rid of those.
<HymnToLife> well, OOo is definitely not useful for everyone
<HymnToLife> and the default Gnome browser is Epiphany, not Firefox
<Cugel> Not?
<SolidSource> cugel hymntolife: you do reallize you can make firefox your default browser
<HymnToLife> SolidSource, you're totally out of the question
<HymnToLife> I'm very well aware I can make FF my default browser, thanks
<Cugel> solid: sure -- and let's end this argument here. Let's return to answering Kubuntu queries.
<HymnToLife> well, there is nothing to be answered right now :p
<Cugel> My take on the whole thing is that including more software (yes, also those propietary things) is better than excluding them. It saves newbies a whole lot of trouble and all others can just remove what they don't like. But that's me.
<hyper_ch> who uses konversation in feisty?
<HymnToLife> the point is, in Ubuntu, you can _not_ remove what you don't like before risking to break your system badly
<oem> how do i find out if i am using fiesty?
<HymnToLife> oem, uname -r
<HymnToLife> if you have a 2.6.20 kernel;, you're running Feisty
<cjbloom> Admiral_Chicago:  i tried re installing kubuntu 5.04 and i tried updating the system and it tells me openoffice needs to be installed aprently and i tried forcing it and it dident wana install via apt get
<oem> 2.6.17-10-generic
<HymnToLife> oem, Edgy, then
<oem> that is what it gave me
<oem> ok
<oem> thnx
<cjbloom> anyone?
<Cugel> cjbloom: why 5.04?
<SolidSource> cjbloom: if you are having problem upgrading, you could download edgy, burn it and then upgrade through the live CD
<fyrmedic> Anyone able to help with sound card/driver issues? I have tried ALSA in several different ways. I have done LSPCI and can't figure out where the card is. I'm stuck.
<wastedtime> hi , i am trying to use a kubuntu live cd on an intel 945 Gm , i reconfigure xserver .. and the screen loads up....and i get a blank screen with a pointer..any suggestions ??
<wastedtime> hi , i am trying to use a kubuntu live cd on an intel 945 Gm , i reconfigure xserver .. and the screen loads up....and i get a blank screen with a pointer..any suggestions ??
<oem> is there anyother frontend installer for thirdparty apps for linux?
<nixternal> oem: kind of like CNR maybe?
<Cugel> oem: what do you mean, apart from Adept?
<bonbonthejon> oem: what are you trying to install that isnt in adept
<bonbonthejon> Cugel: :)
<nixternal> wastedtime: install 915resolution
<nixternal> wastedtime: you need the 915resolution package to fix the resolution and what not
<oem> CEDEGA
<wastedtime> oh
<oem> it is an app that will allow me to play WoW
<Apallo> !wine | oem
<ubotu> oem: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<SolidSource> oem: along with wine or crossover linux
<arthurb> Hey just a question
<wastedtime> so i should type install 915resolution at the command..ir when xserver crashes and i have to reconfigure it ?
<arthurb> upgrade to feisty
<arthurb> but now I can't start up anymore
<arthurb> problem with LVM
<wastedtime> nixternal : so i should type install 915resolution at the command..ir when xserver crashes and i have to reconfigure it ?
<Apallo> how do i find out which version of KDE i have?
<arthurb> might have to do with mdadm
<bonbonthejon> arthurb: mdadm is for raid
<nixternal> wastedtime: reboot the LiveCD to get back into X. once in X, then install the 915resolution
<arthurb> ok I don't use raid
<bonbonthejon> Apallo: in any kde app, click on help, then about kde
<Apallo> thanks
<arthurb> so what could go wrong... at the boot is says it doesn't find /dev/mapper/...
<arthurb> I am booting from a live cd and the mapping was done fine
<bonbonthejon> arthurb: did you install grub to the lvm?
<arthurb> bonbonthejon: hum ?
<bonbonthejon> arthurb:where did you install grub
<arthurb> I didn't change the grub install
<wastedtime> actally what happens is initially x crashes ... so i reconfigure it using dpkg-reconfigure.. then it actually boots up..and gives me a blank screen with a pointer
<arthurb> not sure
<arthurb> but grub starts correctly
<wastedtime> nixternal: actually what happens is initially x crashes ... so i reconfigure it using dpkg-reconfigure.. then it actually boots up..and gives me a blank screen with a pointer
<wastedtime> i am using a friends laptop so i can actually work on the problem and give u real time updates
<nixternal> wastedtime: ahh, that is odd that the LiveCD is giving you issues
<nixternal> I have the same video card in this laptop and have never had an issue
<nixternal> is it a pre-release LiveCD or a stable release LiveCD?
<wastedtime> its stable
<wastedtime> are there any special settings that u have to use while reconfiguring xserver
<wastedtime> i am leaving most of them as default
<nixternal> wastedtime: I use the default xorg.conf, I have a widescreen so I have to use the 915resolution utility to get that correct
<nixternal> other than that, it just works for me
<wastedtime> how do i install 915resolution ?
<premier_> Hello.  i having a lot of trouble related to power management, screensavers, locked screens and closing my laptop
<premier_> it all behaves as if it has a mind of its own.
<lontra> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<wastedtime> it kinda hangs at "loading the desktop" and gives me a blank screen with the pointer after that
<lontra> anyone know the difference between amarok in medibuntu's repo and the default amarok in feisty?
<lontra> same with kaffeine
<SolidSource> lontra: should have no difference...just one might get upgrade sooner than the other
<jake_> hi everybody im new to linux world, some tips would be appreciated
<sgentry6> I'm having a bit of an odd problem:  If I insert my wireless usb dongle, I see a few messages output in dmesg, yet I see no difference in lspci (if I have the dongle removed and go to System Setttings -> Network Settings it doesn't show, with it back in it does list the device)
<wastedtime> nixternal: any suggestions ?
<premier_> One of my usb devices returns "-16" when I try to hibernate, preventing hibernation.  Whats the deal?
<nixternal> wastedtime: yes
<wastedtime> :D
<nixternal> wastedtime: when it hangs press    Alt F7
<nixternal> I just remembered that
<wastedtime> ok
<wastedtime> just a second lemme try that
<jake_> btw guys im playing vcd right now but no sounds coming out
<NightBird> sgentry6, are there drivers for the device?
<nixternal> Alt F7 fixes it when it hangs on my desktop now that I think about it
<Bonaldo2000> Anyone know a list of the best games for MAME? Or some recommendations of best games? (Not asking for places to download them)
<nixternal> I don't even know what MAME is :)
<NightBird> multiple arcade machine emulator
<NightBird> or something like that
<sgentry6> it's the netgear wg111us, according to the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/NetgearWG111 page regarding that device the drivers are built into the kernel
<NightBird> Bonaldo2000: my king of fighter games always saw the most amount of play...
<Bonaldo2000> nixternal: an arcade emulator! :-) So just like to hear of some great arcade games that are available on that!
<nixternal> nice
<nixternal> I was using docemu to play some
<Cugel> bonaldo: Time Pilot -- it's 20kb and I _love_ that game.
<NightBird> not that I play it very often...
<nixternal> s/docemu/dosemu
<sgentry6> at least with edgy, which is what I'm using NightBird
<Bonaldo2000> ok! Thx! Also none of you know of a way to make tekken 3 run faster? It is about 5 FPS...
<NightBird> sgentry6, so it does have drivers for it?
<lontra> SolidSource: thanks
<Bonaldo2000> seems like it is not possible unfortunetly...they havent designed MAME to use the GPU...
* NightBird shrugs...
* NightBird watches anime
<sgentry6> NightBird: it certainly seems to have drivers
<makuseru> how can i burn an avi as a dvd i can watch on a dvd player in kubuntu?
<nixternal> makuseru: open up konqueror and then type  help:/k3b
<nixternal> there is a howto in there that might help you
<premier_> Now my computer wont hibernate because it cannot "find the swap device".  It then tells me to try "swapon -a"  whats the deal?
<wastedtime> nixternal: nope it is still the same :s
<nixternal> hrmm wastedtime, I don't know what the problem is
<nixternal> err
<wastedtime> :(
<nixternal> at the terminal
<nixternal> type
<wastedtime> how do i get to the terminal ?
<nixternal> tail -30 /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<MaartenLx> maybe more luck here.... Has anyone seen the behaviour in KDE that you can no longer change the background? I picked one of the default ones yesterday (the coast one) but I can't change it anymore
<nixternal> see what reason it gives for not starting X
<wastedtime> how do i get to the terminal ?
<wastedtime> its a blank screen :(
<nixternal> alt f1
<Cugel> maartenl: I have a similar problem with setting the background. I hope that gets solved (I'm pretty sure it's a _bug).
<wastedtime> nope nothing
<nixternal> wastedtime: ctrl alt f1
<_osh> premier_: have a look at swap in /etc/fstab. They changed something in edgy (some uuid string I think) that could screw up things.
<MaartenLx> only thing I did since was instaling VNC through the adept manager
<MaartenLx> I hope its just a bug
<nixternal> food time, back in a few :)
<wastedtime> its just a blank screen with a cusrsor
<sgentry6> NightBird: Is there any way to ensure that the drivers are loaded?  lsmod | grep -i rtl returns ieee80211_rtl
<sgentry6> i wanted to run make menuconfig, but got a few errors
<sgentry6> that way I could search on that module
<NightBird> sgentry6, dunno..
<wastedtime> its says : could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/TFF
<wastedtime> its says : could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/TTF
<NightBird> wastedtime: hm....
<NightBird> my X server often times complains about a lack of fonts, but it doesn't normally prevent it from doing anything...
<wastedtime> :(
<makuseru> nixternal: i read that, and it says how to rip and encode a dvd, but not burn a dvd movie
<wastedtime> is there anything else i should do ?
<delight> I'm just about to get me Ubuntu Feisty Fawn Herd 5 and put it on a new box of mine ... its a intel core 2 duo ... i was wondering if i can use that 64bit version of it
<Dr_willis> alt-ctrl F1 through f6 - to get to the CONSOLEs
<delight> it's saying AMD64 thou
<delight> anybody got experience on that ?
<Dr_willis> delight,  they just use amd64 to describe the 64bit disrtos
<Dr_willis> it dosent matter if its not an amd \
<Dr_willis> I advise Not messing with 64bit however
<delight> Dr_willis: so it should run on a intel core 2 duo
<Dr_willis> should
<delight> :-D
<premier_> _osh: what am I looking for?  Can I pastebin the file?
<delight> ok ... seems like its coming down to a tryout ... just wanted to avoid downloading over that 2Mbit line ... taking a while
<SolidSource> makuseru: trying to burn AVI to DVD? you need to convert the AVI...here is one program that will do it: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=36351
<makuseru> thanks SolidSource
<premier_> _osh: http://pastebin.ca/381500
<SolidSource> makuseru: and if you don't want to do it that way: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=320389
<sgentry6> NightBird: I may be getting closer: an lshw -C network does not show a driver loaded for this wireless card
<_osh> premier_: line 12. UUID-something. I think you have to do something like e2fslabel or some such to set that label to your sda4 partition.
<_osh> premier_: not sure though. it's different in ubuntu and RHES (which I know some of)
<_osh> premier_: and it's e2label, nothing else.
<premier_> _osh: well, Im not sophisticated enough to follow that.  Can I just change some of the text in that file, or what?
<Flosoft> hey
<premier_> sda4 is supposed to be my swap partition.  I expanded it to 2 gigs so that this would work
<Flosoft> I have updated one of my Kubuntu servers a few hours ago
<Flosoft> now I want to update my laptop
<Flosoft> is there a way to not re-download the packages?
<_osh> premier_: This might very well screw up your system so don't hold me responsible "sudo e2label /dev/sda4 07fcf7d7-4b46-4192-926c-1ca325b9c9fd"
<premier_> _osh: besides a complete backup, are there ways I can protect myself?
<_osh> premier_: That's how I'd do it in RHES, don't know if things are the same in kubuntu.
<premier_> actually, whats the best way I back up my system?  I might as well
<makuseru> SolidSource: how do i install that?
<_osh> premier_: check what label you've got now and try to reset that from a live-cd if things go wrong
<_osh> !backup
<SolidSource> makuseru: install what?
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<premier_> okay, should I just backup that one file then?
<makuseru> kavi2dvd, ive never installed a tar.gz
<_osh> premier_: no, the label is not that file. "man e2label"
<SolidSource> makuseru: its a kommander script...use adept to install Kommander
<SolidSource> makuseru: and Mjpegtools 1.8.0 ffmpeg 0.4.9_pre1 transcode 1.0.2 Dvdauthor 0.6.11
<_osh> premier_: and don't include quotes as I've done. that's just my way of telling that it's supposed to be a command.
<makuseru> i got all thoes
<makuseru> didnt kno i neede kommander though
<premier_> _osh: I got that much.  I read the man file, can I try "sudo e2label /dev/sda3" and copy down the results?
<_osh> premier_: approaching midnight here so I'm off to bed. good luck with your problem. perhaps someone else can help you along should things go bad.
<_osh> premier_: yeah, I think so. but isn't sda4 your swap?
<unix_lappy> midnight, /me slept at 4 and woke up at 3
<_osh> premier_: sda3 appears to be your root partition, it looks that way to me anyway.
<SolidSource> makuseru: once kommander is installed just run the "kavi2dvd.kmdr" from whatever folder you extracted it to...its basically stand alone app
<pascal> Is any body else able to see the entries in the hardware database on http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/ or how is this suppose to work?
<KanRiNiN> hey, I'm unable to get my cdrom to mount
<KanRiNiN> any help would be great
<KanRiNiN> thanks
<premier_> e2label: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda4
<premier_> does anyone know what that means?
<pascal> and are anybody actually looking at the entries after it submits?
<_osh> premier_: probably that I'm giving bad advice and you should ask someone more familiar with kubuntu. ;-)
<LL_Hakaisou> question
<_osh> premier_: good luck. i'm off
<Tibmol> i have a problem about my tv card does anyone experienced about it ?
<LL_Hakaisou> what is the console command that lets you see where sound is being played through
<LL_Hakaisou> it shows you a basic graphic equalizer in the Konsole
<bxnp> could somebody tell me if he or she knows what the name is of the background image seen in this picture http://www.digiplace.nl/Screenshots/img007.jpeg
<slyfox> How can I add to my right clic kcontext menu - create new - open office text document ?
<Tibmol> nobody ?
<slyfox> Tibmol: ubuntuforums.org
<premier_> does anyone here know what _osh is talking about and can help me out?
<Tibmol> xawtv gives this error : couldnt find /dev/video0
<premier_> apparently, my swap isnt properly labeled and I cant hibernate
<fyrmedic> Anyone able to help with sound card/driver issues? I have tried ALSA in several different ways. I have done LSPCI and can't figure out where the card is. I'm stuck.
<ubuntu> is there a bash command similar to the dos pause command?
<Dr_willis> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  yes. i forget what it is off hand. :)
<unix_lappy> ubuntu: yes its called sleep + echo
<pascal> Kanrinin have you tried mounting it through the systemsettings, disk and filesystems?
<apallo> i don't want it to sleep for a given ammount of time, i want it to wait till i tell it to go again
<quasar> hyper_ch: i do
<quasar> hyper_ch: i do (use konversation in feisty, if you still care :P)
<unix_lappy> apallo: there is a unix pause command.
<KanRiNiN> pascal I've just tried the sudo mount -t iso9660 /media/cdrom0 command and such.
<apallo> what is it?
<unix_lappy> apallo: but sleep + echo is MUCH more powerful.
<apallo> it isn't pause, i've already tried that
<unix_lappy> apallo: pause.
<apallo> i tried that
<quasar> can anyone help me.. i have a drive (hdd) which has a bunch of partitions.. hdd5 hdd6 and hdd7 are extended 20 gig partitions.. i partitioned with cfdisk, set to Linux type, rebooted.. but they are not in /dev! what can i do? :)
<unix_lappy> you have to setup a signal catch. just like you would for pause, except its not setup for you.
<apallo> bash: pause: command not found
<pascal> kanrinin Did it suddenly stop automounting or has it never worked?
<KanRiNiN> pascal I went in there but it's labelled as a proc and its mount point is a /proc
<unix_lappy> apallo: works fine on my RHEL server.
<KanRiNiN> pascal It's never worked.  But now I want to install UT2004
<apallo> i'm running vanilla kubuntu
<unix_lappy> apallo: and my OS X box.
<apallo> but still: bash: pause: command not found
<pascal> kanrinin. which version of kubuntu do you use?
<makuseru> SolidSource: it only made an .xml file
<unix_lappy> seems like a good place to check would be to install it?
<apallo> how would i work the sleep + echo thing into a script then?
<SolidSource> makuseru: what did?
<makuseru> the avi2dvd script
<crackhead> question: how do i create a virtual machine on my kubuntu 6.10 in order to install windows and windows programs there (for accessing and working with some legacy files from my windows box)?
<unix_lappy> apallo: just a bastradized version of pause.
<KanRiNiN> Herd5.  Well actually I can rip music, but it won't automount a DVD file system.
<SolidSource> makuseru: are you sure...it should be ISO if it finished
<unix_lappy> echo "blah" && sleep while no signal interrupt.
<apallo> ahhh
<unix_lappy> that's just bad psuedocode though.
<makuseru> it went through it in like 3 seconds and said "an iso has successfully been created" but it was just a .xml
<premier_> My computer wont hibernate because it cannot "find the swap device".  It then tells me to try "swapon -a" how do I fix this?
<pascal> kanrinin and UT2004 is on a dvd or cd?
<KanRiNiN> dvd.  it looks like I don't even have the /dev/hdc that I put in my fstab when I browse /dev
<SolidSource> makuseru: going to test it
<apallo> what's the syntax for sleep to wait for a signal interrupt?
<makuseru> ok, thanks
<pascal> kanrinin. I think I would try to set it through the systemsettings and see if you'r able to do it through that.. I now these modernizations are hard to get used to ;-)
<KanRiNiN> pascal:  I do have the /media/cdrom0 though.  It just isn't linked to anything
<unix_lappy> or better yet, use the read command to catch a signal interrupt.
<KanRiNiN> pascal:  I guess if I can find my UUID somehow or the dev point it may mount
<KanRiNiN> brb
<hacked_kernel> OpenGL screen savers crashes everytime they start, any ideas about this?
<crackhead> hacked_kernel: reconfigure X?
<pascal> kanrinin try doing a dmesg | grep CD
<SolidSource> makuseru: had to download an AVI..so its almost done
<bxnp> so guys what do you think of dolphin
<crackhead> ..wrong graphic card drivers selected in X? i had some dispaly issues, which turned out to be that.. i did "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<makuseru> SolidSource: i did it again and it worked
<crackhead> ..reconfigured X to use the NV drivers instead of somethin else for my nvidia card.. and it turned out to do the trick..
<SolidSource> makuseru: ok, worked here to...also if you are in US...,make sure it is in NTSC format
<crackhead> ..also can select default installed graphics formats, such as opengl.. i dont know.
<michimanon> hello all
<NightBird> yo
<ncaller> How can I tell what my current screen resolution is in kubuntu?
* rifux Bonsoir
<HymnToLife> !fr | rifux
<ubotu> rifux: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<SolidSource> ncaller: system settings >> monitor and display
<rifux> ah sorry
<rifux> i am in the kubuntu-fr and ubuntu-fr
<rifux> :)
<SolidSource> makuseru: also if you need more konverting options there this kommander script (not sure if it does AVI to DVD though): http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=53555
<Aiken> I have a problem it ntp being started before the network is setup
<Aiken> as a work around I put sleep 5 at the start of /etc/init.d/ntp but it seems there should be a better way
<Aiken> anyone have any ideas what to look for?
<Aiken> feisty installed from heard4 and up to date
<michimanon> plz can someone tell me why my kubuntu freeze time to time and i need to reboot?
<fizzbane> ok umm i just installed kubuntu and i have 2 moniters i downloaded an nvidia video driver for my video card and i am wondering how to install it.
<progek> anyone know if generic kernels work well with nvidia drivers? Yesterday I installed nvidia-glx, then ran nvidia-config and it said direct rendering was on but I had big lag in 3d applications and I would not use control+alt backspace anymore
<progek> nvidia-xconfig
<Dr_willis> alt-ctrl-backspace is a x config option. the video card drivers shouldnet be able to disable that
<progek> brb
* rob-west ugs Juni
<ncaller> well in Settings->Display it says 1024x768 @75hz, but in my xorg.conf I set 1680x1050 @60hz and if I do
<michimanon> hi, kubuntu se plante a chaque fois, et faut que je redemarre!! 10 eme fois aujourd hui, qqun n a pas une solution SVP
<ncaller> if I do grep "Setting Mode" /var/log/Xorg.log I get: NVIDIA(0): Setting Mode "1680x1050, 1680x1050"
<BluesKaj> !fr | michimanon
<ubotu> michimanon: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ncaller> so I don't know if the Xorg.log is right or KDE's display util
<michimanon> merci
<michimanon> ubotu
<progek> Im trying to install nvidia drivers. Before installing nvidia-glx is there something I must do?
<BluesKaj> michimanon, redemarre ..reboot?
<surgy> in open office how do i insert a page number at the top right of every page? insert >> fields >> page number adds it to the current cursor position i need it at the top right every time
<surgy> anyone?
<ncaller> progek: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx; then sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf; find the line which says "nv" then change it to "nvidia"; save then Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<Eagle_101> surgy, #openoffice ?
<got> hello can someone help please
<got> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<hacked_kernel> How to install the Mesa 3d GL driver?
<progek> ncaller thanks, yesterday I installed nvidia-glx then ran nvidia-xconfig, control+alt backspace stopped working and I had lag in 3d apps. (even though glxinfo stated direct rendering was on) maybe it was due to not editing xorg?
<got> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<progek> ncaller, after installing, is it necessary to run nvidia-xconfig?
<got> anyone?
<ncaller> no
<surgy> no one will answer in #openoffice can someone help?
<progek> thanks
<ncaller> just make sure in xorg.conf the nvidia driver is specified and not nv
<progek> will do , thanks a lot for the help
<ncaller> do a which nvidia-xconfig to find it
<ncaller> then see what it in the file by: more nvidia-xconfig
<ncaller> it may do just that
<ncaller> I don't know
<SolidSource> progek: also ensure kubuntu-desktop is installed, also you can make an nvidia settings link in menu editor with "nvidia-settings" as the run command
<got> can anyone help with xmule?
<surgy> can someone help me please? i allready checked in #openoffice theres only 3 people there
<got> what problem with openoffice are you having
<surgy> in open office how do i insert a page number at the top right of every page? insert >> fields >> page number adds it to the current cursor position i need it at the top right every time
<crdlb> surgy, add a header then insert the field there
<shampoonator> well i got a little problem i have wo different users, and what them to be able to log into kde.. but only one user is able to login.. not the other i created.. any ideas?
<niles> hi
<got> hello
<got> shampoonator, did you install kde yourself?
#kubuntu 2008-02-25
<prince_jammys> sMonk: ok now be careful because any changes will affect those partitions
<prince_jammys> sMonk: let's look around first and see what happened
<sMonk> yup, I just tried to use dolphin on my root folder, and it says permission denied
<sMonk> but I can get my home folder
<crashed> Anyone know how to fix TV Time?
<prince_jammys> sMonk: ls -ld /mnt/workspace/dev/vboxdrv
<sMonk> No such file or directory
<prince_jammys> sMonk: ok i think what has to be done is to chroot into that partition
<sMonk> my home folder has a .Virtualbox folder.. no help?
<sMonk> but Dolphin still says that Access is denied to my /root folder
<prince_jammys> sMonk: close dolphin
<sMonk> ok
<stdin> /dev is a virtual filesystem created by the kernel, it won't have anything (useful) unless it's on the real root fs
<prince_jammys> stdin:: is this correct now? mount -t proc none /mnt/workspace/proc
<daSKreech> prince_jammys: /dev doesn't really exist
<stdin> that would work yeah, also "mount -t proc proc /whatecer"
<sMonk> stdin I have a pastbin of the problem he's helping me with, do you want to see it?
<prince_jammys> stdin: followed by mount -o bind /dev /mnt/workspace/dev
<daSKreech> prince_jammys: /proc doesn't really exist either :)
<prince_jammys> daSKreech: right, so we chroot into his / partition
<stdin> sMonk: yeah
<sMonk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57274/
<stdin> binding or mounting a new proc doesn't matter, same effect there
<prince_jammys> sMonk: mount -t proc none /mnt/workspace/proc
<sMonk> ok
<stdin> sMonk: how long ago did you install virtualbox?
<prince_jammys> sMonk: mount -o bind /dev /mnt/workspace/dev
<sMonk> ok
<prince_jammys> sMonk: chroot /mnt/workspace  /bin/bash
<karl_> anyone know which package is libsdl?
<sMonk> ok
<prince_jammys> sMonk: export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"
<daSKreech> sMonk: might want answer stdin  :)
<crashed> Man, this TV tuner is making me so frustrated.
<daSKreech> karl_: I would assume libsdl
<stdin> !find libsdl*.so
<ubotu> Found: libsdl-sound1.2, libsdl-sound1.2-dev
<sMonk> daSKreech: what?
<sMonk> ok
<prince_jammys> sMonk: ok now you should be chrooted
<sMonk> yup
<prince_jammys> sMonk: ls -ld /dev/vboxdrv
<sMonk> no such file or directory
<stdin> /dev/vboxdrv won't be there unless the virtualbox driver is loaded
<prince_jammys> ah
<prince_jammys> stdin: do you have a clue what happened there?
<sMonk> lol, yeah, can you tell me nicely how I messed up
<stdin> not really, but a bit of exploring seems to be in order
<stdin> what's the permissions of /sbin/klogd ?
<prince_jammys> stdin: he has a separate home partition
<stdin> (ls -l /sbin/klogd)
<sMonk> it's      -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 22948 2007-09-17 16:54 /sbin/klogd
<prince_jammys> stdin: it all probably began because his user is probably not a member of the group vboxsomethingortheother
<Manden> sMonk: What are the permission of /tmp?
<prince_jammys> maybe probably
<prince_jammys> :)
<stdin> prince_jammys: that doesn't explain "start-stop-daemon : unable to start /sbin/klogd: permission denied"
<prince_jammys> stdin: no it doesnt
<bobesponja> hi
<sMonk> permissions of /tmp   drwxrwxrwt
<prince_jammys> good
<bobesponja> after using airsnort, my wifi card stopped working, it is not detected anymore :/ any idea how to fix this?
<prince_jammys> sMonk: keep pasting the owners on everything
<Manden> permissions of / ?
<prince_jammys> sMonk: paste the whole line
<sMonk> hold on.. I'll give you a pastbin of the whole root
<bobesponja> anyone?
<Manden> Isn't airsnort to decrypt wireless network encryption?
<crashed> how do you use insmod?
<crashed> insmod card=2
<sMonk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57278/
<crashed> Throws out errors.
<bobesponja> Manden: yes it is
<bobesponja> Manden: I'm not using airsnort anymore, but my wifi card doesn't work anymore now, it doesn't even detect other wireless networks
<Manden> It probably overwrites the old drivers.
<bobesponja> Manden: I see, any idea what I could do to get it back? :)
<sMonk> prince_jammys: did you get the pastbin?
<Manden> sMonk: the permissions there look alright
<crashed> Eek, nearly got this working.,
<prince_jammys> sMonk: yeah i'm looking at it
<sMonk> ok
<crashed> crashed@crashed-pc:~$ sudo rmmod saa7134_alsa && sudo rmmod saa7134 && sudo modprobe saa7134
<crashed> ERROR: Module saa7134_alsa is in use
<Manden> bobesponja: use your distrobutions package manager to reinstall wireless drivers
<sMonk> btw, thanks stdin, prince & Manden
<crashed> It's in use, how to I unload that module?
<stdin> sMonk: try "/etc/init.d/klogd start" see if it throws some error
<daSKreech> stdin: I missed it is he chrooted?
<stdin> yeah
<sMonk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57279/
<bobesponja> Manden: I have "Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG", do you know what's the driver for that? isn't it included in the kernel alreaedy?
<stdin> right
<crashed> crashed@crashed-pc:~$ sudo rmmod saa7134_alsa
<crashed> ERROR: Module saa7134_alsa is in use
<crashed> Anyone, how do I stop that module?
<sMonk> linux needs a "restore" setting for users like me
<Manden> bobesponja: They're usually modules.  What distrobution are you using?  On SuSE a search for "wireless" in YaST finds the rigth driver.
<bobesponja> Manden: I'm on kubuntu
<prince_jammys> permission denied, and you're root
<Manden> prince_jammys: I don't think the issue is directly with klogd.  Permissions must be messed up somewhere else and it waterfalling to klogd
<prince_jammys> sMonk: brb, pasta is overcooking
<sMonk> lol, np
<Manden> bobesponja: You can try searching for "wireless" in whatever package manager Ubuntu uses.  It might be easier to Google, proset ubuntu drivers
<coreymon77> huh? wifi problems?
<coreymon77> bobesponja: which card?
<coreymon77> bobesponja: and whats the matter
<bobesponja> coreymon77: : I have "Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG"
<Manden> sMonk: did they already look at the permissions on your home directory?
<bobesponja> the matter is that network card doesn't work at all
<coreymon77> bobesponja: let me guess, mac?
<sMonk> no, I'll paste them
<bobesponja> coreymon77: intel inspiron 6400
<coreymon77> oh
<bobesponja> dell
<coreymon77> okay
<bobesponja> coreymon77: it used to work great, but after using airsnort for a while, it just stopped working, nno idea if it's related
<sMonk> permissions of /home/dale is drwxrwxrwx
<coreymon77> bobesponja: gutsy?
<sMonk> do you need the files in the home folder?
<bobesponja> coreymon77: yes
<Manden> sMonk: Did you run chmod 777 -R /home ?
<coreymon77> bobesponja: what driver were you using before?
<sMonk> yeah
<Manden> sMonk: If so, then I know the permission.  As a note, that was not a good thing to do, but it doesn't break anything right now.
<bobesponja> coreymon77: no idea, the one that comes with kubuntu, it was automatically detected like all intel wifi card
<sMonk> ok
<sMonk> <-- hangs head in shame
<coreymon77> bobesponja: give this a try, apt-cache search iwlwifi
<Manden> It's fixable
<daSKreech> sMonk: My friend did a chown -R smonk /
<coreymon77> bobesponja: that give you anything?
<daSKreech> really really messed up his system
<sMonk> ouch
<sMonk> <-- suddenly not feeling so bad
<bobesponja> coreymon77: nothing
<Manden> Maybe you could delete the contents of the /tmp directory
<sMonk> nothing in it
<Manden> ok, well that won't work then
<sMonk> lol
<daSKreech> delete the nothing!!
<Manden> On this post you sent to me, the guy did a chmod 755 / , and he said it fixed it.  However, it seems like a bad idea, and your permissions were alright on /
<coreymon77> hmm
<bobesponja> coreymon77: there is libiw29
<coreymon77> !info iwlwifi
<ubotu> Package iwlwifi does not exist in gutsy
<sMonk> sMonk performs  rm nothing in /tmp
<coreymon77> !find iwlwifi
<ubotu> Package/file iwlwifi does not exist in gutsy
<bobesponja> !info libiw28
<ubotu> Package libiw28 does not exist in gutsy
<coreymon77> not good
<coreymon77> well
<coreymon77> its not that bad
<prince_jammys> sMonk: hey
<coreymon77> we just need to find out if the new driver exists on your system
<sMonk> I'm here
<prince_jammys> sMonk: you haven't been doing anything radical? :)
<prince_jammys> sMonk: just glanced at the screens and saw some -Rs and rms
<sMonk> no, nothing as of late
<coreymon77> !info firmware-iwlwifi
<ubotu> Package firmware-iwlwifi does not exist in gutsy
<sMonk> the only thing I have been doing is google"ing" my mistake, and sifting through lots of german and italian pages... still the only page that looks promising is the first one I found
<coreymon77> well, there is a new driver
<coreymon77> im not sure if its part of the system
<coreymon77> !find firmware-iwlwifi
<ubotu> Package/file firmware-iwlwifi does not exist in gutsy
<tekstacy> Do iPods work well w/ k and amarok?
<karl_> tekstacy: yes
<prince_jammys> sMonk: yeah googling is good here
<coreymon77> bobesponja: i dont want to mess it up even more since im not sure if you have the driver preloaded, so heres the ubuntu wiki page ive been using as refference
<tekstacy> no need for that stupid itunes?
<sMonk> this is still the only decent site I found   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=629613&page=2
<sMonk> on page 1 this person seems to have the same problem as me.
<coreymon> bobesponja: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/iwlwifi_Intel_3945_4965/gutsy?highlight=%28WifiDocs%29%7C%28AND%29%7C%28ManufacturerModel%29
<bobesponja> k thanks
<Manden> Yeah, but his sollution doesn't seem to work for you.
<sMonk> oh
<sMonk> wont I have to do a chmod 755 on my home dir?
<sMonk> considering I oopsed and did a 777 on it
<Manden> You already did a 777 of it, which is more permissive than 755
<Manden> if 755 worked, then so should 777
<sMonk> yeah.. but you said I'll have to get it "back" later
<sMonk> or is that something else?
<Manden> Yeah, but you should change it back because now anyone can change stuff in your home folder
<Manden> 777 on home folder shouldn't break things.
<sMonk> ah
<Manden> hmm, try ll -d /
<matt__> is the "amd64" compatible with intel pentium d processors?
<Manden> or ls -ld /
<matt__> i find it interesting that the ubuntu disk mentions intel 64 bits, but the kubuntu ones' just mention amd
<Manden> matt__: The amd64 kernel?  No
<sMonk> drw-rw-rw- 21 root root
<Manden> that's not right
<sMonk> oh?
<matt__> Manden: umm....the disk image for download...
<sMonk> YAY!! head room
<Manden> anyone else who uses Kubuntu, can you ls -ld / ?
<daSKreech> sMonk: umm You mean headway?
<sMonk> it should have an "x" at the end right?
<Manden> matt__: I think that it's referring to the kernel.  I don't think the amd64 kernel works with Intel
<matt__> Manden: that's what i mean...hold on..
<sMonk> ... no.. head room.. I had so much google junk in my head. .now I can loose some of it.. lol
<Manden> it should be drwxr-xr-x 21 root root I think
<Manden> lose*
<matt__> Manden: look:
<matt__> http://mirrors.jgi-psf.org/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/gutsy/
<sMonk> that's what I thought
<matt__> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<prince_jammys> sMonk: that guy in the link seems to have had the permissions of his mount points wrong
<Manden> sMonk: One sec though.  Don't want to go too fast.  I use SuSE and Kubuntu is a bit differnt
<matt__> Manden: see...for ubuntu...it mentions intel as well...but it doesn't for kubuntu...if you catch my drift...
<sMonk> ok
<Manden> prince_jammys: Did you see the permissions of his / directory?  I think they're wrong.
<sMonk> drw-rw-rw- 21 root root
<sMonk> drw-rw-rw- 21 root root 4096 2008-01-06 15:53 /
<prince_jammys> sMonk: that looks like the problem
<Manden> sMonk: when you type mount what does it tell you?
<prince_jammys> sMonk: same as the problem described in the link
<prince_jammys> Manden: you know he's chrooted, right?
<sMonk> here you go   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57280/
<Manden> prince_jammys: ah
<prince_jammys> Mandon: he chrooted into / from the live cd
<sMonk> prince_jammys: what do you mean?
<Manden> matt__: I see what you mean.  On the Ubuntu page it looks like the amd64 one will work.  Kubuntu is based on Ubuntu, so it should work, but you might want to google it to be sure.
<prince_jammys> sMonk: in the web link you posted, the person ended up resolving the problem by changing the permissions of his partition mount points, both / and /home
<sMonk> yeah
<sMonk> and tmp
<prince_jammys> sMonk: now if i do   ls -ld /    i get: drwxr-xr-x 21 root root 4096 2008-01-05 15:10 /
<prince_jammys> sMonk: that's 755
<sMonk> ok
<prince_jammys> sMonk: yours are 666
<prince_jammys> :)
<sMonk> yeah..... hey.. just like I first said.. you think I typed it wrong when I tried to chage the permisions of the Virtualbox?
<prince_jammys> sMonk: maybe
<sMonk> cause I tried to chage the Vmbox to 666 to let me use it.. (rather than giving myself permission)
<sMonk> maybe I hit / instead
<prince_jammys> sMonk: now before you change this, what are the permissions of your /home
<prince_jammys> sMonk: excuse me, your /home/youruser
<sMonk> drwxrwxrwx  4 root root
<sMonk> yeah I got what you ment ;)
<sMonk> lol
<prince_jammys> sMonk: ok you don't need to sudo right now, right? you're root
<sMonk> yeah
<prince_jammys> sMonk: here's my home drwxr-xr-x 71 tantalus tantalus 4096 2008-02-24 18:12 /home/tantalus
<prince_jammys> sMonk: that's 755, you are 777 and wrong owner
<sMonk> that's 755 too
<sMonk> right
<prince_jammys> sMonk: 777 shouldn't matter (though it's not good)
<sMonk> right
<prince_jammys> it means come get me
<prince_jammys> :)
<sMonk> damn
<K`zan> Hi Folks, what is the command to reconfigure xorg (moved HD to a new machine), I thought it was "apt-cache reconfigure xorg" but apparently not.  TIA
<prince_jammys> sMonk: ok     chown youruser:youruser /home/youruser
<sMonk> ok, so could the / permissions be my problem?
<prince_jammys> K`zan: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<prince_jammys> sMonk: both
<prince_jammys> sMonk: the / definitely
<sMonk> so type this then   chown dale:dale /home/dale
<prince_jammys> yes
<K`zan> prince_jammys: Thanks very much Sir!
<sMonk> can't access it..
<sMonk> no file or dir
<prince_jammys> sMonk: right
<prince_jammys> sMonk: just realized
<sMonk> LiveCD
<sMonk> lol
<prince_jammys> sMonk: ok note that command because after you do your / you're going to type it in the terminal
<sMonk> ok, so do you think I should try to chmod the / ?
<sMonk> ok
<sMonk> I won't close this window
<prince_jammys> sMonk: otherwise, we fix your / but your user still won't be able to log in
<sMonk> ok
<prince_jammys> sMonk: no, the command will have to happen after you reboot
<sMonk> I won't do anything unless told
<prince_jammys> sMonk: chmod 755 /
<sMonk> now
<sMonk> ?
<prince_jammys> yeah
<prince_jammys> sMonk: and verify
<prince_jammys> ls -ld /
<sMonk> bingo!  drwxr-xr-x 21 root root 4096 2008-01-06 15:53 /
<prince_jammys> good
<prince_jammys> would be nice if we could just mount your home from here
<Manden> i think the command should be chown yourname.users   It's a perions not a colon, and it's usually owned by users
<Manden> period*
<prince_jammys> we're not changing the owner, just the permissions
<prince_jammys> the owner is fine
<sMonk> I think he means on the home dir no?
<prince_jammys> sMonk: on the home dir you do both
<Manden> You're not changing the owners of the homedire?
<prince_jammys> yes, but it's not mounted
<Manden> ah color or period works, but I think the group should be users
<oloughlin75> Hey all, I am trying to make something and am getting this error: http://pastebin.org/21094
<sMonk> well, it's mounted under that /mnt/workhome
<prince_jammys> sMonk: right
<prince_jammys> sMonk: i just don't know how to un-chroot you
<sMonk> ok, so what's my next step?
<prince_jammys> sMonk: hold on
<sMonk> oh
<prince_jammys> sMonk: the next step is see if we can deal with your home right now without rebooting
<sMonk> ok
<Manden> ctr+D should leave chroot
<derdui> hi, is anybody able to help me with the installation of the flash player? iam in the right direktory, bit if i type in ./flashplayer-installer, i only see no such file or directory
<sMonk> should I try chown dale:dale /mnt/workhome
<BluesKaj> derdui, to which directory did you download it
<sMonk> prince_jammys: what about chown dale:dale /mnt/workhome
<derdui> desktop^^
<prince_jammys> sMonk: not until you un-chroot
<sMonk> ok
<prince_jammys> sMonk: try control D like Manden said
<sMonk> ok
<sMonk> boom
<sMonk> yup
<sMonk> now root@ubuntu:~#
<BluesKaj> derdui then type : cd desktop ,in the konsole
<prince_jammys> can you ls /mnt/workhome
<Manden> i think you want to chown /mnt/workhome/username
<prince_jammys> yes
<mrunagi> !flash | derdui
<ubotu> derdui: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<derdui> are you german blueskaj?
<sMonk> yes I can
<prince_jammys> chown dale:dale /mnt/workhome/user
<BluesKaj> no, canadian
<sMonk> dale  lost+found
<sMonk> is what was found
<prince_jammys> sMonk: your user not there?
<prince_jammys> oh i see, dale
<sMonk> yup
<BluesKaj> derdui, cd /home/yourusername/desktop
<sMonk> so then chown dale:dale /mnt/workhome/dale
<prince_jammys> do that chown and verify with ls -ld /mnt/blahblah
<sMonk> chown: `dale:dale': invalid user
<prince_jammys> hah
<derdui> i tried it like that monk, but when i type cd /home/derui/Desktop/flashplayer:
<sMonk> should I try that *.
<Manden> dale.users
<prince_jammys> that's the chroot problem
<Manden> There's no group dale
<derdui> _installer:9_linux it doesnt work
<derdui> -:
<prince_jammys> nor user, because he's on  live cd
<prince_jammys> and not chrooted
<sMonk> ok.. so now try what Manden said... chown dale.users /mnt.....
<quocdai> help me
<prince_jammys> Manden what are the owner and group of your home dir
<sMonk> I'll wait
<Manden> justin.users
<prince_jammys> ah
<Manden> he should be able to set the UID directly
<prince_jammys> mine are both the same
<prince_jammys> 1000?
<Manden> ah, Kubuntu thing maybe.
<quocdai> where can i get gcc ?
<Manden> But he should be able to force it to change, or use the UID
<BluesKaj> derdui, first, cd /home/yourusername/desktop , then type, ./flashplayer-installer
<Daisuke-Ido> !build-essential | quocdai
<ubotu> quocdai: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Manden> try chown -f dale:dale /mnt/workhome/dale
<quocdai> yes
<quocdai> thanks
<quocdai> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<quocdai> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<prince_jammys> sMonk: try that
<sMonk> chown: `dale:dale': invalid user
<prince_jammys> sMonk: mmm
<Manden> ok cat /etc/passwd | grep dale
<prince_jammys> sMonk: you can do this once you reboot from a terminal
<sMonk> ok, what one am I doing here?
<Manden> it should say dale:x:[some number]:[somenumber]
<prince_jammys> sMonk: when you reboot, you *hopefully* won't get the old errors, but still will not be able to login as your user until you chown
<sMonk> Manden: it did nothing
<derdui> it doesnt works blueskaj
<prince_jammys> in /mnt/workspace/etc/passwd
<sMonk> prince_jammys: ok, but to make it to a terminal so I can log in.. should I do recovery mode?
<Manden> oh yeah, it's remounted
<prince_jammys> sMonk: yes, you can do that and then ::   sudo chown
<Manden> then chown -f [firstnumber].[secondnumber] /etc/workhome/dale
<BluesKaj> derdui, paste the konsole error text in pastebin
<sMonk> ok I got dale:x:1000:1000:Dale Winn,,,:/home/dale:/bin/bash
<Jim_Morrison> ciao
<Jim_Morrison> speak italian ?
<Jim_Morrison> pls
<Manden> chown -f 1000.1000 /mnt/workhome/dale
<prince_jammys> yeah, your 1000 is the default
<prince_jammys> try that
<Manden> chown won't check for the username, and it should work
<sMonk> ok
<sMonk> I think it worked.. checking
<Manden> ls -ld /mnt/workhome/dale
<derdui> derdui@DerDui-lappy:~/Desktop$ ./flashplayer-installer
<derdui> bash: ./flashplayer-installer: No such file or directory
<derdui> derdui@DerDui-lappy:~/Desktop$ cd /home/derdui/Desktop/install_flashplayer_9_linux
<derdui> bash: cd: /home/derdui/Desktop/install_flashplayer_9_linux: No such file or directory
<derdui> derdui@DerDui-lappy:~/Desktop$ ./flashplayer-installer
<derdui> bash: ./flashplayer-installer: No such file or directory
<sMonk> drwxrwxrwx 4 root root 4096 2007-12-02 00:32 /mnt/workhome
<derdui> derdui@DerDui-lappy:~/Desktop$ cd desktop
<Manden> lol
<derdui> bash: cd: desktop: No such file or directory
<derdui> derdui@DerDui-lappy:~/Desktop$ flashplayer-installer
<derdui> bash: flashplayer-installer: command not found
<derdui> derdui@DerDui-lappy:~/Desktop$ ./flashplayer-installer
<derdui> bash: ./flashplayer-installer: No such file or directory
<derdui> derdui@DerDui-lappy:~/Desktop$
<Manden> ok just reboot and sudo like prince_jammys said
<prince_jammys> sMonk: try it from recovery and come back
<mrunagi> derdui: wow flood?
<Jim_Morrison> can we help me ?
<mrunagi> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<derdui> sorry, thought i had copied the link from the browser^^
<sMonk> ok... wish me luck   so it will be   sudo chown dale:dale /home
<prince_jammys> sMonk: you will be able to use your name instead of UID
<sMonk> ??
<mrunagi> what irc client do you use derdui
<prince_jammys> that should work
<prince_jammys> sMonk: come back with live cd if things don't work
<sMonk> ok
<sMonk> c'ya
<prince_jammys> good luck
<derdui> the konversation^^
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | derdui
<ubotu> derdui: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Manden> prince_jammys:  Is Kubuntu chown different? Can you set ownership using UID?
<Manden> I'm not using Kubuntu
<prince_jammys> Manden: i've never done it
<prince_jammys> Manden: ubuntu?
<Manden> sMonk started in a different channel and moved here.
<Manden> No SuSE.  I've thought about trying Kubuntu though.  SuSE is getting to be unstable.
<prince_jammys> Manden: the kde desktop wouldn't matter
<Manden> I know, that's where he asked the question though, and I was in it trying to help him.
<prince_jammys> well let me try it
<prince_jammys> i'll chown something
<prince_jammys> i'll do my homedir
<prince_jammys> joke
<Manden> lol
<BluesKaj> derdui, I repeat ,  cd /home/derdui/desktop , then type, ./flashplayer-installer
<Manden> i did touch test
<ieroglif> hi all
<Manden> sudo chown etc..
<prince_jammys> worked
<ieroglif> русские тут е? =)
<Manden> strange
<BluesKaj> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Manden> Someone told me today that you can't login as root on Kubuntu, is that true?
<prince_jammys> you CAN but not by default
<prince_jammys> it comes with no root passwd
<sMonk> Thank you guys!!!!
<prince_jammys> the preferred way is with sudo
<sMonk> I'm in my system
<prince_jammys> sMonk: success?
<BluesKaj> Manden, you can , but you shouldn't
<sMonk> *high 5*
<Daisuke-Ido> there is also virtually NO reason that you would or should EVER need to.
<Manden> You know what.  I just checked back.  He did ls on /mnt/workhome not /mnt/workhome/dale. It probabl worked
<prince_jammys> good
<prince_jammys> Manden: yeah that whole mounted home thing might have messed it up
<Manden> sMonk: sweet.  Now you should change the permissions on your /home/dale files
<sMonk> Manden Prince if you're ever in Ontario Canada, I owe ya a beer
<sMonk> ok, how do I do that
<prince_jammys> Manden: i don't think he did anything recursive
<sMonk> chmod 755 /home
<Manden> he did ;(
<sMonk> ?
<Manden> Someone suggested that he do chmod -R 755 /home/dale, which was bad in the first place.  He did chmod 777 -R /home.
<prince_jammys> ls -ld /home
<sMonk> drwxrwxrwx 4 dale dale 4096 2007-12-01 19:32 /home
<derdui> it doesnt work blueskaj
<prince_jammys> sudo chown 755 /home
<sMonk> chown? not chmod?
<tekteen> prince_jammys: it is chmod
<prince_jammys> chmod, sorry yeah
<Manden> needs to chown root.root too
<prince_jammys> yes
<sMonk> drwxr-xr-x 4 dale dale 4096 2007-12-01 19:32 /home
<prince_jammys> sudo chown root:root /home
<BluesKaj> sMonk, where in ontario ?
<sMonk> Simcoe
<sMonk> prince_jammys: you just got me to change it to dale.dale tho
<BluesKaj> !flashissues | derdui
<Ahmuck> Suse is getting unstable !?  and i wonder why
<ubotu> derdui: The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<prince_jammys> no, that should be your users home
<Manden> sMonk: You should have changed /home/dale to dale:dale
<Manden> Ahmuck: Because they add a bunch of unstable junk to it.
<prince_jammys> sMonk: your /home should be root:root and your /home/dale should be dale:dale
<prince_jammys> sMonk: which i bet it is, if you're logged in as dale
<Ahmuck> you mean since ms has got their hand in the pie
<BluesKaj> just west of sudbury here, sMonk
<Daisuke_Ido> i think xfce is going to be my new DE for a while
<sMonk> drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096 2007-12-01 19:32 /home
<Daisuke_Ido> i just...  can't get used to kde again :(
<Manden> Novell owns SuSE. MS supports Novell.  MS has nothing to do with it's development.
<prince_jammys> sMonk: good
<sMonk> drwxrwxrwx 63 dale dale 4096 2008-02-24 20:24 /home/dale
<prince_jammys> sMonk: sudo chmod 755 /home/dale
<sMonk> drwxr-xr-x 63 dale dale 4096 2008-02-24 20:24 /home/dale
<prince_jammys> good
<mrunagi> does ubuntu have any language learning software namely german?
<prince_jammys> sMonk: now ls -l ~
<Daisuke_Ido> so is there a /home/dale/gribble/aka/rusty/shackleford ?
<sMonk> BluesKaj: almost brothers.. lol
<Manden> He did a -R do /home/dale.  You can use find to recursively find directories and files and give them different permissions, but as long as /home/dale is 755 I think it should be ok.
<derdui> ok i tried it with apt-get purge ..... what should i type to install the flashplayer nonfree?
<prince_jammys> sMonk: are all your user's files rwxrwxrwx ?
<Daisuke_Ido> sorry, i'm tired, i'm walking away with my head hung in shame now
<tekteen> !flash|derdui
<ubotu> derdui: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<sMonk> yes
<BluesKaj> parents lived in simcoe for a while , sMonk ...nice town
<tekteen> ?
<sMonk> BluesKaj: thanks
<sMonk> prince_jammys: yes
<playstation3> i have problems with installing Firefox on Kubuntu 7.10 .. any tutorials ?
<tekteen> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree        : derdui
<prince_jammys> Manden: do you think he should change all his files to 755?
<BluesKaj> playstation3, use adept
<Manden> no, he won't be able to see directories then
<prince_jammys> ?
<Manden> Directories need execute permission to be listed
<playstation3> adept gibin errorrs
<prince_jammys> oh right, because the group is restricted
<derdui> thanks tekteen
<playstation3> giving errors
<tekteen> derdui: np
<prince_jammys> sMonk: you're logged in as dale, right?
<Manden> sMonk: cd ~
<sMonk> OK, so this don't happen again.. how do I give myself vbox permission
<sMonk> yes
<Manden> and type find -type d -exec chmod 711 \{\} \;
<sMonk> yes I am
<Manden> that change permissions on all directories in your home folder
<BluesKaj> flashplugin for firefox derdui ...why didn't you say so ?
<prince_jammys> sMonk: do that
<derdui> ist doesnt work tekteen^^
<sMonk> I did.. I have some txt tho.. hold on
<playstation3> i downloaded tar.gz file firefox3b3 , extracted it to /opt so whats next ?
<derdui> ive restartet the ff...
<tekteen> derdui: for firefox?
<derdui> yes^^
<tekteen> derdui: go to a website with flash
<sMonk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57283/
<tekteen> derdui: then click "Install Missing Plugins"
<BluesKaj> derdui, pls explain ..it doesn't work ...how do you know it doesn't work . What are you doing that tells you that ?
<prince_jammys> sMonk: cuz of sudo
<sMonk> ok
<Manden> who owns those files?
<sMonk> still good then
<sMonk> I'm the only user on this computer so me
<Manden> It may be root
<Manden> ls -ld ./RealPlayer
<nosrednaekim> playstation3» run /opt/firefox/firefox most likely..... there is an executable with int htere (if its a precompiled binary)
<prince_jammys> that's right, otherwise you wouldn't get errors
<derdui> okay, iam a dick....
<Manden> If it were me, I would just remove RealPlayer ;)
<prince_jammys> sMonk: can you view the contents of one of your dirs?
<prince_jammys> of course you can 777
<BluesKaj> yeah realplayer ? who needs it anyway
<derdui> ive turned javascript of.....
<prince_jammys> sMonk: ls -l ~ and paste
<sMonk> drwxrwxrwx 11 root root 4096 2007-12-19 22:19 ./RealPlayer
<tekteen> derdui: lol
<prince_jammys> sudo chown -R dale:dale /home/dale
<Manden> wait
<prince_jammys> ok
<derdui> but thank you all:D
<Manden> Why is it not dale already?
<prince_jammys> Manden: because no -R earlier
<quocdai_> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<sMonk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57285/
<Manden> But he never changed his ownerships earlier, just permissions
<prince_jammys> Manden changed the owner of /home/dale only, not subdirs
<playstation3> nosrednaekim : error ; /opt/firefox/firefox-bin: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<prince_jammys> what a mess
<sMonk> your tellin' me
<Manden> I know, but he never changed the owner to root in the first place.  I think RealPlayer maybe install with root as owner.  I don't have it installed so I don't know
<nosrednaekim> prince_jammys» oh.. thats easy to fix
<prince_jammys> sMonk: looks good
<nosrednaekim> whats the home dir, and what user does he want it to be owned by?
<prince_jammys> nosrednaekim: you're coming in at the tail end of the mess
<prince_jammys> it's done
<nosrednaekim> ah ok:)
<sMonk> thanks tho nosred
<Manden> Anyone have RealPlayer that can tell me the default permissions of /home/user/RealPlayer?
<prince_jammys> sMonk: ok now you want to be in the group vbox or whataver
<stdin> playstation3: try "bash /opt/firefox/firefox-bin" instead
<sMonk> yes
<sMonk> please
<Manden> well, lets skip that for right now.
<Manden> Type this from inside ~ find -type f -exec chmod 600 \{\} \;
<prince_jammys> but isn't he done otherwise?
<swatto> night all
<sMonk> if there is any problems with my permissions, is that why Firefox won't display flash stuff properly? It puts things behind it and doesn't play the flash all the time.. yet sometimes it does
<Manden> actually wait
<playstation3> ERROR " /opt/firefox/firefox-bin: /opt/firefox/firefox-bin: cannot execute binary file "
<prince_jammys> Manden: what if he has executable files?
<Manden> yeah, that's why I said wait
<nosrednaekim> Manden» chmod does have a recursive flag....
<Manden> nosrednaekim: yes, and it will mess up his directories
<BluesKaj> chmod +x
<sMonk> I already did it
<Manden> do this find -type f -exec chmod o-w \{\} \;
<Manden> you already set it to 600 ?
<prince_jammys> 755 is safe
<sMonk> when you said type this.. I copied it and hit enter
<Manden> damn
<prince_jammys> sMonk: sudo chown -R 755 /home/dale
<Manden> no
<prince_jammys> why not?
<Manden> then he can't open directories
<sMonk> no?
<prince_jammys> yes he can
<prince_jammys> rwxr-xr-x
<Manden> oh yeah
<prince_jammys> sMonk: sudo chown -R 755 /home/dale
<sMonk> do it?
<prince_jammys> yes
<sMonk> soon as I did that.. Konversation gave me an error.. now K torrent is too
<Manden> They should get over it.
<sMonk> LOL
<prince_jammys> but it was successful?
<playstation3> stdin : ERROR " /opt/firefox/firefox-bin: /opt/firefox/firefox-bin: cannot execute binary file "
<sMonk> but this is what happend last time.. then I couldn't reboot
<sMonk> how do I check?
<prince_jammys> 755 and your user as owner is fine
<Manden> that's probably from the 600
<prince_jammys> the 600 is the what did it
<nosrednaekim> playstation3» "sudo chmod a+x /opt/firefox/firefox-bin"
<sMonk> I just tried to do a ls -l ~ and it says permission is denied
<Manden> do sudo ls -l ~
<Manden> wait no
<Manden> do sudo ls -l /home/dale
<prince_jammys> sudo ls -l
<stdin> playstation3: if that doesn't work, you can always try #firefox on irc.mozilla.org
<prince_jammys> omg
<sMonk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57287/
<therealpxc> hey... does anybody know anything about fixing broken package issues that arise from removing a repository from which you have installed many packages
<prince_jammys> lol, owned by user 755
<Manden> chmod not chown
<nosrednaekim> therealpxc» could you be a bit more specific?
<therealpxc> apt seems to think that the candidate versions for many KDE packages belong in the ppa repository
<therealpxc> or come from it
<prince_jammys> sMonk: ok this time
<therealpxc> but I no longer want that repository, so I removed it
<playstation3> pff same error
<sMonk> LOL
<therealpxc> did an apt-get update
<prince_jammys> sMonk: sudo chown -R dale:dale /home/dale
<sMonk> my linux hates you prince.. lol
<therealpxc> but Kubuntu still wants to (re)install the packages from it
<sMonk> ok
<nosrednaekim> therealpxc» reinstall them? or install older versions?
<quocdai_> where can i get the GCC pakage if i dont have internet ?
<prince_jammys> sudo chmod -R 755 /home/dale
<quocdai_> i cant use sudo
<quocdai_> yum
<nosrednaekim> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<prince_jammys> sMonk: sudo chmod -R 755 /home/dale
<quocdai_> !gcc
<nosrednaekim> !packages | quocdai_
<ubotu> quocdai_: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<therealpxc> nosrednaekim: is there any way to reinstall only packages with the phrase "ppa" in the version?
<sMonk> prince_jammys: ok
<therealpxc> also, nosredaekim: if I try to reinstall them, it tries to reinstall the same old, not-really-there version
<prince_jammys> sMonk: ok NOW you should be fine
<Manden> well, that took a while
<sMonk> lol
<Manden> But it works ;)
<sMonk> Thanks to both of you
<prince_jammys> sMonk: everything should be rwxr-xr-x dale dale
<sMonk> yes
<prince_jammys> sMonk: the name of the group is vboxusers
<sMonk> ok
<nosrednaekim> therealpxc» yeah.... just a moment
<prince_jammys> sMonk: you can add yourself from the GUI
<sMonk> alright, what's it under?
<prince_jammys> sMonk: system-settings or kcontrol, depending on which you use
<sMonk> ok
<sMonk> User Management?
<prince_jammys> yes, i think
<prince_jammys> check if the name is vboxusers
<sMonk> secondary groups?
<sd32> once i start a live cd  do i need to keep the cd in the drive, or does it run in memmory?
<sMonk> Ok, sorry how do I go about it?
<therealpxc> sd32: Ubuntu and its brethren don't load the CD into memory
<mrunagi> how can i get a mounted cd sit on the desktop like a real cd does
<sd32> therealpxc: ok thanks
<sMonk> I got the user Management up, but I don't see anything about vboxusers
<prince_jammys> sMonk: yeah, add that group in "secondary groups"
<quocdai_> i cant browse pakages.ubuntu.com
<quocdai_> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<nosrednaekim> therealpxc» ok.... in adept_manager search for only package name (uncheck the others), then enter "ppa" as the search term.... show only packages that are installed, the outline all the packages and select reinstall
<sMonk> prince_jammys: got it
<prince_jammys> sMonk: from the internet, the name appears to be: vboxusers
<sd32> so if i take out my hard drive, the live cd wont work?
<nosrednaekim> quocdai_» why not?
<prince_jammys> sMonk: in a terminal type :   id
<nosrednaekim> sd32» it will
<sd32> nosrednaekim: ok thanks
<therealpxc> nosrednaekim: thanks, but I already tried that. ppa doesn't technically show up in the package name, and I can't find a version tag
<prince_jammys> sMonk: is vboxusers there?
<sMonk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57288/
<nosrednaekim> therealpxc» ah! ok.... just a moment then
<prince_jammys> sMonk: did you save changes in system-settings?
<prince_jammys> sMonk: or do it in "administrative mode"?
<mrunagi> nosrednaekim: do you know how to get a mounted ISO to put an icon on the desktop?
<raylu> mrunagi, automatically?
<mrunagi> yes
<nosrednaekim> mrunagi» somewhere in the desktop config there is a option for that you want to be shown on the desktop
<sMonk> I did it in admin mode.. I selected the vboxusers from the list, moved it over.. hit ok, then close.. and I just opened it back up and it shows vboxusers
<Manden> Need to log out in and back in
<sMonk> Me?
<nosrednaekim> therealpxc» well, synaptic (the Ubuntu package manager) has an option for that.(installed from a particular souce)
<mrunagi> nosrednaekim: theres not an option for manually mounted images
<Manden> I mean log out and back in
<sMonk> ok.. hold on
<Manden> yeah, you don't need to restart the computer, just log out of the shell and back in.  Or log out of KDE and back in
<quocdai_> nosrednaekim: can u browse it ? the browser warning that it cant be display
<sd32> nosrednaekim: does a live cd session need the cd in the drive during the whole session?
<nosrednaekim> mrunagi»  I thought there was an option that said to show everything in /media
<prince_jammys> sMonk: weird that it doesn't show up when you did "id"
<nosrednaekim> sd32» yes
<nosrednaekim> sd32» at elast the kubuntu one does
<mrunagi> i dont see that
<therealpxc> nosredaekim: excellent. I'd like to avoid installing synaptic if I can--perhaps there's an apt-cache option to do the same thing. if not, I'll just bite the bullet and install synaptic
<nosrednaekim> *least
<nosrednaekim> quocdai_» yeah.. I can
<sd32> nosrednaekim: ok thanks
<Manden> The terminal was probably started by KDE, so the user groups would be the same as the ones that started KDE
<coreymon77> sd32: are you who i think you are?
<sd32> coreymon77: and that would be???
<sMonk> prince_jammys: It's there now
<prince_jammys> sMonk: it seems that you're set
<sMonk> Well, thank you very much, both of you for putting up with me
<prince_jammys> sMonk: your /home should be rwxr-xr-x root root     your /home/dale should be  rwxr-xr-x dale dale
<mrunagi> am i just missing it nosrednaekim
<prince_jammys> sMonk: no, you said it would be challenging
<Manden> sMonk: No problem
<nosrednaekim> mrunagi» lemme see
<Manden> sMo
<prince_jammys> thanks Manden
<Manden> oops, sMonk: I think you need to change the permissions on /home/lost+found too
<Manden> although I have no idea what it's for
<prince_jammys> yeah, if anything they're too lax
<nosrednaekim> mrunagi» "mounted hard disk volume"
<mrunagi> its checked
<sMonk> Manden: does it need to be root or dale? and 755?
<therealpxc> nosrednaekim: that brings me to the next problem... http://www.robertc.com/pxc/images/misc/adept-screen2.png
<prince_jammys> i don't have a /home/lost+found
<Manden> mine are root.root 700 , but you should set yours to whatever prince_jammys has
<flea> lost+found is per fs
<therealpxc> which is what appears upon a reinstall attempt
<prince_jammys> Manden: i don't have one
<sMonk> should I just leave it then?
<prince_jammys> sMonk: what are they?
<Manden> flea: Do you know what the default permissions are for ext3 lost+found?
<sMonk> owner is root, but it appears to be chmod 777
<sMonk> drwxrwxrwx 2 root root 16384 2007-12-01 19:26 /home/lost+found/
<stdin> should be 700
<Manden> sMonk: is your filesystem ext3?
<sMonk> yeah
<Manden> thx stdin.
<Manden> set it to chmod 700 /home/lost+found
<nosrednaekim> therealpxc» use apt-get so we can gett a better error message
<sMonk> so should it be sudo chmod -R 700 /home/lost
<therealpxc> nosredaekim: of course
<Manden> do use -R,  there shouldn't be anything in it anyhow
<nosrednaekim> therealpxc» what packages are these anyway? kde4?
<Manden> don't use -R i mean
<prince_jammys> sMonk: yeah no -R
<mrunagi> i would also like for my mounted image to show up in storage media
<sMonk> drwx------ 2 root root 16384 2007-12-01 19:26 /home/lost+found/
<prince_jammys> that's 700
<sd32> is ext3 filesystem mandatory for linux install?
<prince_jammys> so yeah
<Manden> Just as a general not, recursive operations (like -R for chmod and chown) should be used with caution
<sMonk> I did use -R .. is that bad?
<Manden> note*
<therealpxc> "pxc@cooldude:~$ sudo apt-get install --reinstall kate
<therealpxc> Reading package lists... Done
<therealpxc> Building dependency tree
<therealpxc> Reading state information... Done
<therealpxc> Reinstallation of kate is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<therealpxc> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<therealpxc> cute
<therealpxc> but not much more helpful
<stdin> !paste > therealpxc
<Manden> sd32: Distrospecific, but generally you can pick from several
<sd32> Manden: ok thanks
<therealpxc> sorry
<sMonk> I did use -R .. is that bad?
<nosrednaekim> mrunagi» are you mounting to /media?
<prince_jammys> sMonk: if you did -R i would change it back and then do it without -R
<therealpxc> I don't understand why pidgin makes a new line for each thing I try to paste... is that just something of IRC?
<mrunagi> nosrednaekim: yes
<sMonk> ok, so sudo chmod -R 777 /home/lost   then sudo chmod 700 /home/lost
<nosrednaekim> therealpxc» yeah
<stdin> prince_jammys: it would only matter if there re files in lost+found, and if that's true then there are bigger issues to worry about
<Manden> I doubt there is anything in the lost+found folder, so -R wouldn't do anything
<Manden> it's not lost it should be lost+found
<nosrednaekim> mrunagi» odd
<prince_jammys> sMonk: stdin: true
<sMonk> I just didn't want to type the found
<mrunagi> nosrednaekim: ive never had a manually mounted iso plant itself in storage media or on the desktop
<Manden> OK
<nosrednaekim> therealpxc» run "sudo apt-get update"
<Manden> if /home/dale/lost+found is 700 root.root you should be ok
<Manden> and you should be all set
<philphoto> just figured out a problem but I don't know how to fix it:  during an install, /dev/.udev/... isn't created and so i don't have any usb.  anyone know how I might rectify this?
<therealpxc> nosredaekim: that doesn't change it, I've done it already
<sd32> cause everytime i install linux I reboot and get the dreded blinking cursor :-0
<sMonk> I know I can't access it
<sMonk> tells me access is denied
<sMonk> when I cd to it
<Manden> only root should be able to access it
<prince_jammys> sMonk: you should be fine
<sMonk> sweet deal... thanks again
<prince_jammys> sMonk: no prob
<sMonk> I really should start hanging out in here more often.. learn this stuff
<quocdai_> nosrednaekim: : can u give e pakage link again ?
<therealpxc> nosredaekim: yup, it does nothing
<nosrednaekim> quocdai_» for gutsy http://www.google.com/url?q=http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/&sa=X&oi=smap&resnum=1&ct=result&cd=2&usg=AFQjCNHMLK2AxWFDsxkuW-D_qqHoVjSEnA
<therealpxc> or has no effect on this problem, rather
<philphoto> any ideas out there with my usb problem?
<flea> \pwn
<prince_jammys> sMonk: chown  or  chmod -R   <- -- be very careful in the future
<sMonk> thanks
<sMonk> I will
<nosrednaekim> therealpxc» could you pastebin your sources.list?
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Manden> so how did / get it's permissions changed in the first place just out of curiosity?
<mrunagi> nosrednaekim: are you saying that your mounted images put an icon on the desktop and ins torage media?
<sMonk> I don't know.. I wish I did
<mrunagi> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<sMonk> I think I miss typed something
<prince_jammys> sMonk: other than writing scripts and making them executable, you don't need to do much chowning and chmod unless you are a sysadmin
<sMonk> I know I was doing a chmod command
<nosrednaekim> mrunagi» I think they did before I switched to kde4
<therealpxc> nosrednaekim: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57289/
<mrunagi> oh......
<mrunagi> does anyone else mount iso alot?
<Manden> Well, I'm going to engage in something that involves less intese thought.
<therealpxc> nosredaekim: that last one, that's commented out, is the ppa repos that has these packages in it
<prince_jammys> sMonk: i think it all began that way
<sMonk> it's a dark section
<sMonk> lol
<Manden> Good night to you all.  Glad you got you box working again sMonk.  Thanks prince_jammys.
<sMonk> I don't want to do it again
<prince_jammys> Manden: thanks for helping out
<sMonk> Manden: thanks!
<prince_jammys> let's see what other catastrophe i can involved with
<nosrednaekim> therealpxc» that repo does not contain "kate".. it contains "kate-kde4"
<sMonk> LOL
<sMonk> You should have attempted to help me about a year ago..
<prince_jammys> sMonk: i did something like what you did when i first set up linux
<nosrednaekim> prince_jammys» lol :)
<sMonk> I had vista on my computer, then I put linux on, it deleted Vista's MBR and I never did get it back
<prince_jammys> sMonk: on the same system i use still
<nosrednaekim> sMonk» haha...i'm not goin to say nothin about that :)
<sMonk> Glad to know I'm not alone
<Wayfarer> Hey, I'm looking for some help with sound in Kubuntu, mainly, I don't have any
<therealpxc> nosredaeskin: strange... apt-cache show kate indicates a version ending in ubuntu, but adept disagrees
<nosrednaekim> prince_jammys» your request answered ^^
<therealpxc> bbl
<prince_jammys> no no i wasn't requesting :)
<nosrednaekim> therealpxc» huh
<prince_jammys> i suck at sound
<Wayfarer> prince_jammys: that is okay
<prince_jammys> Wayfarer: how many sound cards?
<Wayfarer> I have a laptop, I think only one
<prince_jammys> Wayfarer: did the sound ever work>
<Wayfarer> prince_jammys: but "aplay -l" lists 2 things
<Wayfarer> Sound hasn't worked yet in kubuntu, it does work in Vista
<prince_jammys> see, i suck at sound, i don't know what aplay is
<Wayfarer> lol
<nosrednaekim> Wayfarer» is it a Intel HDA chipset?
<Wayfarer> Yes
 * nosrednaekim hasn't a clue either
<Wayfarer> well damn
<Wayfarer> lol
<joe2370> I'm doing a dist upgrade and I got a segfault in the middle of installing debconf.  Now debconf is in an inconsistent state.  What to do?
<nosrednaekim> i'm a great guesser though
<Wayfarer> lol
<nosrednaekim> !inteHDA
<prince_jammys> Wayfarer: step one is to assemble a good irc question for you :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intehda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !intelHDA
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<prince_jammys> Wayfarer: number of cards, and exact card
<nosrednaekim> see? eureka! guessing works
<prince_jammys> Wayfarer: cuz i suck at sound but i'm great at google
<raylu> joe2370, try dpkg --configure -a
<Wayfarer> ahhhh
<raylu> (with sudo)
 * nosrednaekim is the same
<Wayfarer> hang on, reading what ubotu sent me
<Wayfarer> brb
<joe2370> raylu: naturally.  thanks, trying it now
<prince_jammys> Wayfarer: yeah that looks promising
<nosrednaekim> that has fixed soo many problems...
 * nosrednaekim hugs the bot
<philphoto> problem with usb:  installer is not creating udev .   how can I fix this?
<raylu> what installer?
<joe2370> raylu: database locked by another process.  looks like I need to quit the gui upgrade tool.
<philphoto> iso image
<root_______> hola
<raylu> huh? why are you installing an iso?
<nosrednaekim> joe2370» indeed.
<nosrednaekim> joe2370» you can resume it later
<philphoto> no, no.  installing Kubuntu
<raylu> oh
<prince_jammys> ah, mr underscore again
<root_______> alguien habla español
<philphoto> when i did the install udev is not created and I have no usb
<prince_jammys> !es | root_______
<ubotu> root_______: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<joe2370> ok, the warning message is a bit ominous: "You are strongly adviced [sic] to resume the upgrade"
<raylu> wait...what is udev? i have /dev/usb*, but no udev
<raylu> joe2370, is this feisty to gutsy?
<joe2370> raylu: upgrading to gutsy, I think
<raylu> o.0
<philphoto> a module.  it should be there
<joe2370> still locked
<mrunagi> does anyone mount iso's often?
<philphoto> I have no usbdevfs either
<Daisuke-Laptop> !iso | mrunagi
<ubotu> mrunagi: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<mrunagi> Daisuke-Laptop: that factoid doesnt help me
<mrunagi> id like to have a device icon in my storage media and on my desktop for the iso
<Daisuke-Laptop> so create one
<playstation3> i m trying to install firefox on playstation3 , is it compatible ?
<Daisuke-Laptop> playstation3: um...  kubuntu on ps3?
<mrunagi> i swear all of my questions i ever have in here are never explained easily
<mrunagi> sure i could put a link on the desktop and in storage media to the folder for the iso..........id LIKE for it to act like an ACTUAL device
<joe2370> does dpkg have a lockfile or something?  It still says "status database is locked by another process"
<Daisuke-Laptop> i wouldn't have the slightest clue how to go about that, sorry
<Daisuke-Laptop> !aptfix | joe2370
<ubotu> joe2370: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<mrunagi> no one does Daisuke-Laptop =*(
<prince_jammys> i *think* you can do that playstation3
<playstation3> kubuntu 7.10 on ps3 yes
<Daisuke-Laptop> neat
<Daisuke-Laptop> the ps3 becomes more of a hobbyist's machine every day
<Daisuke-Laptop> eventually i may buy one :D
<philphoto> anyone know how I can fix udev?
<prince_jammys> pretty soon you'll be able to install ubuntu on a microwave oven
<mrunagi> im not impressed with ps3 myself
<mrunagi> i installed it on my toaster
<joe2370> Daisuke-Laptop: that seems to have helped, though "Errors were encountered while processing" a few packages.
<mrunagi> it even has wireless
<mrunagi> i watched a bluray on it last night
<nosrednaekim> root_______» lol... its hilarious how many peoplerun X as root....not real smart there
<mrunagi> i run everything as root
<Daisuke-Laptop> nosrednaekim: two words: "honey pot"
<prince_jammys> especially all the people who run X as root______________________________
<mrunagi> i want to cripple my machine
<Daisuke-Laptop> brb
<playstation3> help meee
<mrunagi> how do i run x as root
<philphoto> I installed Xfce on my swiss army knife
<prince_jammys> yes, that's doable
<mrunagi> why would you want to run kubuntu on a ps3
<nosrednaekim> philphoto» yup :)
<mrunagi> philphoto: actually..............
<mrunagi> philphoto: i really did install kubuntu on my swiss army knife
<mrunagi> philphoto: my swiss army knife has a usb drive on it
<philphoto> sweet!
<mrunagi> how funny
<prince_jammys> there's a how to somewhere
<mrunagi> but you know what would be great????????
<playstation3> i followed instructions on ths page : http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-firefox-3-beta-2-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html .. but nothing appears on shortcuts menu
<mrunagi> if i could get kubuntu to see mounted iso as a device
<playstation3> i cant run on shell also
<joe2370> ok, I have run dpkg --configure -a with (more or less) success.  Now do I `apt-get dist-upgrade` or something to continue upgrading?
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's better
<philphoto> so no one knows how I fix the lack of udev on my machine?
<Daisuke_Laptop> for some reason, whenever i'm using a gtk+ based desktop environment, QT apps don't adhere to font dpi settings
<playstation3> i have dpkg error also : E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<nosredna_ekim> philphoto» get the swiss army knife blade out of your USB port ;)
<joe2370> Daisuke_Laptop: so is my next move `apt-get dist-upgrade` or something?
<Daisuke_Laptop> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<philphoto> nosredna_ekim:  I'm about to funnel a cola into my last working hdd
<joe2370> or should I try installing the new version on top of this one?
<mrunagi> is kopete ever going to work?
<prince_jammys> joe2370: if you have a /home partition, that would be ideal. you can also do the upgrade with the above commands
<joe2370> prince_jammys: ah, didn't notice Daisuke's reply.
<joe2370> thanks
<prince_jammys> joe2370: or if you have your /home backed up
<joe2370> prince_jammys: is there really a risk of trashing /home?
<nosredna_ekim> mrunagi» did you run a system update?
<nosredna_ekim> joe2370» no
<mrunagi> not recently
<prince_jammys> joe2370: no
<nosredna_ekim> mrunagi» are you trying to use MSN?
<philphoto> have fun.  gonna try another channel
<mrunagi> kopete crashes on me alot but yes msn is  namely one time it crashes
<prince_jammys> joe2370: it's just that clean installs are less trouble prone.  i did an upgrade (not clean) and it worked
<joe2370> step 2 (upgrade) failed due to unmet dependencies. :-/
<Wayfarer> rebooting after compiling
<Wayfarer> shall we see if I have sound?????
<Wayfarer> Woooooooo
<Wayfarer> brb
<prince_jammys> i have to remember !intelhda
<nosredna_ekim> prince_jammys» yeah.. its awesome :)
<prince_jammys> nosredna_ekim: you know there''s a few new ubotu factoids
<mrunagi> heh
<mrunagi> nosredna_ekim: do you know how to fix it?
<Dr_willis> i even wrote a little script for a friend to install the latest alsa drivers for him.  - taken from the info on !intelhda
<prince_jammys> !filenames | nosredna_ekim
<ubotu> nosredna_ekim: File names in Ubuntu are case sensitive, MyFile is not the same as myfile, and if you put spaces in there and use a console you need to "escape" the space, thus "gedit My\ File.txt"
<Dr_willis> gedit 'whatever file' also works. :)
<nosredna_ekim> mrunagi» latest kopete shouldn't crash on MSN
<nosredna_ekim> prince_jammys» I know:)
<prince_jammys> !3rdparty
<ubotu> Packages contained in 3rd party repositories are not included in Ubuntu for a reason. Whether this be poor packaging standards, bugs or malicious authors. You should trust the maintainers of these repositories before using them. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297814 for consequences.
<prince_jammys> just spreading the word
<mrunagi> nosredna_ekim: apt-get says kopete is newest version
<playstation3> How can i solve this error ? ??? "" dpkg: error processing tzdata (--configure): """
<mrunagi> nosredna_ekim: id like to be able to use my webcam with kopete
<spyd3r> hello
<spyd3r> is there anyone here?
<prince_jammys> hello
<spyd3r> thank god
<spyd3r> i need some help
<prince_jammys> there's always someone here
<spyd3r> lol
<spyd3r> i can't figure it out!
<spyd3r> lol
<prince_jammys> what is it?
<spyd3r> my first time trying to use kubuntu
<spyd3r> I don't know how to install
<spyd3r> or anything really
<Wayfarer> No sound
<spyd3r> and the forums areno help at all
<Wayfarer> ****
<prince_jammys> spyd3r: is kubuntu installed?
<spyd3r> no i have sound
<Wayfarer> I don't have sound, lol
<mrunagi> what is kubuntu
<spyd3r> I just can't figure the os out at all
<prince_jammys> ha
<Wayfarer> Kubuntu = Ubuntu but using KDE desktop instead of Gnome
<spyd3r> yes I have kubuntu installed
<prince_jammys> spyd3r: let me introduce you to the bot
<spyd3r> I don't know how to install onto it
<prince_jammys> !elaborate | spyd3r
<ubotu> spyd3r: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<mrunagi> !help | spyd3r
<ubotu> spyd3r: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<spyd3r> I just need some answers..............
<Wayfarer> ubotu: I don't have sound still
<spyd3r> I can figure most of it out on my own
<prince_jammys> i need some questions
<Wayfarer> so, all knowing, doesn't quite do it
<Wayfarer> :P
<mrunagi> lmao
<spyd3r> well first off im trying to get the compiz-fusion running
<prince_jammys> spyd3r: ok ... is kubuntu installed?
<spyd3r> and the guides are not helping me to do this
<mrunagi> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<spyd3r> lol
<mrunagi> next
<prince_jammys> ok so it's installed
<spyd3r> what ?
<spyd3r> im so lost
<spyd3r> i never use irc either
<prince_jammys> kubuntu, that is
<spyd3r> and im kinda slow tonight
<prince_jammys> that's ok
<mrunagi> spyd3r: what are you lost about
<spyd3r> ok well i tried to install mozilla
<spyd3r> and it opened it up in something called ark
<mrunagi> !ark
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ark - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<spyd3r> how do i install mozilla to the system core
<mrunagi> all knowing my but!
<mrunagi> spyd3r: sudo apt-get install firefox
<therealpxc> ark is a KDE extraction tool
<spyd3r> that will do it for me?
<therealpxc> he probably downloaded a tar.gz file
<prince_jammys> spyd3r: how did you install mozilla? did you try to get it from the internet?
<mrunagi> im sure he did
<mrunagi> no need thoguh
<spyd3r> yea see i dont understand alot of this stuff
<spyd3r> lol
<mrunagi> man i remember when i was new
<mrunagi> 6 months ago
<spyd3r> ok so that command line will do that
<mrunagi> spyd3r: is going to break his xorg, and freak out because it was the end of the world for me
<mrunagi> i was like oh, my, god....
<prince_jammys> spyd3r: ok.  the way you install most if not all the stuff you want is through something called APT
<mrunagi> i break it daily =)
<spyd3r> ok
<prince_jammys> spyd3r: this is like a central place full of applications for you to download and install automatically
<spyd3r> now in one guide it asked me to delete all compiz files for a clean box
<spyd3r> i went to do this
<prince_jammys> spyd3r: you do NOT need to go and download stuff form the web
<spyd3r> and it said i was denied access
<mrunagi> spyd3r: do urself a favor, dont dl from the web alot
<spyd3r> ok
<prince_jammys> spyd3r: hold on
<spyd3r> k
<mrunagi> slow down a littl
<mrunagi> lol
<Daisuke_Laptop> prince_jammys: might want to add a "normally" in there, sometimes it's unavoidable, but rare
<mrunagi> youre gonna break it =)
<spyd3r> probably
<prince_jammys> spyd3r: one thing at a time ... compiz first or mozilla
<Stoffer> can someone please tell me why my external ext2 formatted hard drive is stalling when I try copying files from it onto my pc?
<therealpxc> xorg can be fixed automatically. don't worry about it
<spyd3r> ivehad to reinstall this damn os 6 times today
<mrunagi> spyd3r: go to the k menu and add/remove programs............go to sources.........enable multivers and universe.............tell me when you are done
<mrunagi> why spyd3r
<joe2370> "/sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/libkdeinit_knetworkmanager.so is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start."  I'm getting this message over and over.  Is knetworkmanager probably broken at the moment?
<prince_jammys> spyd3r:  Daisuke_Laptop : true, but let's keep it simple
<spyd3r> because i messed something up and had to reformat and partition whole drive
<spyd3r> lol
<prince_jammys> spyd3r: for the moment
<mrunagi> spyd3r: that probably wasnt needed
<spyd3r> ok heres what i need
<spyd3r> I want it to do the same things beryl does
<prince_jammys> spyd3r: ok
<spyd3r> but i also need to learn how to use this os
<spyd3r> its for college
<prince_jammys> spyd3r: ok
<spyd3r> and i knwo im going to have a hard time with it
<prince_jammys> spyd3r: in that order?
<prince_jammys> :)
<spyd3r> so im jumping on it 3 months early
<spyd3r> actually to be quite honest
<mrunagi> !beryl | spyd3r
<ubotu> spyd3r: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<spyd3r> i need a phone call to guide me through these steps
<mrunagi> spyd3r: heh good luck
<spyd3r> its easier because im using my windows partition at the moment
<mrunagi> you mean you are dual booting
<spyd3r> i dont know how to do anything in kubuntu yet
<spyd3r> excepot mess it up
<mrunagi> neither did i
<mrunagi> spyd3r: do yourself a favor
<prince_jammys> spyd3r: can you log in to kubuntu?
<mrunagi> open a terminal
<mrunagi> kdesudo apt-get install irssi
<spyd3r> i can but how do i get here
<spyd3r> lol
<spyd3r> ok??
<mrunagi> did you do it?
<prince_jammys> spyd3r: ok look you won't be messing anything up.  since you are new to this, do not follow tips and command line stuff from the web
<spyd3r> im on windows
<spyd3r> i havent logged out yet
<mrunagi> omg
<mrunagi> why not
<spyd3r> because i dunno how to get back to this rom
<spyd3r> room
<prince_jammys> spyd3r: ok. do you have a user and password for kubuntu?
<spyd3r> lol
<spyd3r> yes
<mrunagi> konversation spyd3r
<spyd3r> ok
<spyd3r> and whats room name?
<therealpxc> #kubuntu
<spyd3r> ok
<spyd3r> if im not back in like 5 minutes
<spyd3r> i blew my comp up cuz i was pissed
<prince_jammys> spyd3r: ok you log in to kubuntu and go to #kubuntu.  the irc program you use is called "konversation" and it's the menu with the ....
<prince_jammys> he left
<prince_jammys> lol
<mrunagi> i remember when iw as that clueless
<mrunagi> 5 minutes ago
<mrunagi> lol
<quocdai_> wheree can i download all packages CD for Kubuntu ?
<joe2370> In 8 minutes he will give up trying to figure out how to use konversation.  In 12 minutes he will be back (but in windows again)
<therealpxc> lol
<mrunagi> lol joe2370
<quocdai_> where can i download all packages CD for Kubuntu ?
<prince_jammys> what do you mean?
<mrunagi> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<playstation3> come on hlp me please
<playstation3> Setting up tzdata (2007k-0ubuntu0.7.10) ...
<playstation3> dpkg: error processing tzdata (--configure):
<mrunagi> !help
<playstation3>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 10
<playstation3> Errors were encountered while processing:
<playstation3>  tzdata
<playstation3> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mrunagi> !paste | playstation3
<ubotu> playstation3: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<playstation3> what do these mean??
<Wayfarer> lol
<quocdai_> it mean
<joe2370> Is there any way to check installed packages for consistency?  I just did an `apt-get upgrade` but got a lot of messages regarding a kde lib that might be broken. :-/
<mrunagi> it means DONT FLOOD THE CHANNEL!
<mrunagi> !caps
<quocdai_> i want to install more package without internet
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<quocdai_> and i want a CD contain those packages
<prince_jammys> quocdai_: and you know what the packages are that you want?
<quocdai_> gcc
<quocdai_> codec for media
<Stoffer> can someone please help me figure out why my external ext2 formatted hard drive is stalling when I try copying files from it onto my pc?
<spyd3r> oh dear god i made it back..............
<mrunagi> quocdai_: do you realize how many cds that would be
<mrunagi> spyd3r: are you on kubuntu now?
<prince_jammys> spyd3r: welcome back
<spyd3r> yes
<spyd3r> and totally amazed i did something
<spyd3r> lol
<quocdai_> i dont know
<mrunagi> spyd3r: open a terminal and type kdesudo apt-get install irssi
<spyd3r> how do i make my resolution bigger i can hardly read
<quocdai_> maybe one
<prince_jammys> spyd3r: ok now what is it that you're having trouble with other than compiz?
<spyd3r> resolution
<spyd3r> way too small
<spyd3r> i cantr read
<mrunagi> wait
<mrunagi> the text is too small or too big
<spyd3r> well i can
<spyd3r> just not too good
<quocdai_> just some standard needed packages
<spyd3r> way too small
<quocdai_> for Offices
<mrunagi> resolution is too high
<mrunagi> are you on an lcd?
<spyd3r> how do i change it?
<prince_jammys> spyd3r: there's an item in the "K" menu called system settings --- it's like the windows control panel
<Stoffer> I can access files on it, like songs, for only 10 seconds before it cuts me off
<Stoffer> anyone?
<mrunagi> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<spyd3r> how do i get there
<mrunagi> lol
<mrunagi> wrong factoid
<prince_jammys> spyd3r: there's a icon on the bottom left with a "K"
<prince_jammys> spyd3r: that's like the windows start menu
<mrunagi> spyd3r: k menu > system settings > monitor and display
<spyd3r> it didnt change it
<spyd3r> its still very small
<mrunagi> what didnt change it
<mrunagi> did you change the resolution and apply?
<spyd3r> im in display and monitor
<spyd3r> and it says it chaged but stayed the same
<mrunagi> did you hit apply?
<prince_jammys> spyd3r: change it and save it
<spyd3r> yes
<spyd3r> it asked me if i wanted to keep the settings
<spyd3r> i said yes
<mrunagi> what is the resolution set at
<spyd3r> under administration mode?
<prince_jammys> spyd3r: try that
<mrunagi> shouldnt have to i dont think but u cant ry
<joe2370> how would one determine the name of the package a particular file belongs to?
<mrunagi> oh i guess so
<mrunagi> didnt change for me either
<spyd3r> still nothing
<mrunagi> looks like spyd3r is about to get his first lesson on editing xorg.conf
<spyd3r> ok
<mrunagi> spyd3r: what is the current resolutio
<spyd3r> im ready
<spyd3r> but do it slow
<spyd3r> lol
<mrunagi> i will
<mrunagi> but answer me
<mrunagi> lol
<prince_jammys> spyd3r: is the resolution done?
<spyd3r> i have it set to 1024 X768
<ubuntu> does kubuntu support my Nvidia BFG 8800GT OC?
<mrunagi> wait a second
<mrunagi> 1024 x 768 isnt all that high
<prince_jammys> spyd3r: ok first about IRC
<spyd3r> but it was on 1280X1024
<mrunagi> ooooh
<mrunagi> but it didnt change
<mrunagi> ok cool
<spyd3r> no it didnt
<mrunagi> open a terminal spyd3r
<prince_jammys> spyd3r: ?
<mrunagi> type kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mrunagi> and mind the capital in X11
<spyd3r> hold on a sec..........
<prince_jammys> joe2370: dammit i have it on the tip of my tongue ... can't remember , ask in #ubuntu
<Stoffer> this is absurd.  I'm going to have to boot into windows to read an ext2 drive
<spyd3r> ok i did it
<spyd3r> but nothing happened
<mrunagi> what do you mean nothing happened
<mrunagi> you didnt get a text editor?
<spyd3r> spyd3r@SpYd3R:~$ kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<spyd3r> spyd3r@SpYd3R:~$
<ubuntu> does kubuntu support my Nvidia BFG 8800GT OC?
<mrunagi> it didnt ask you for your password?
<spyd3r> no
<spyd3r> and when it does
<spyd3r> it usually just does the same thing
<mrunagi> same thing as what
<spyd3r> like itll just say spyd3r@spyd3r
<spyd3r> with my cursor
<mrunagi> maybe try just sudo kate blah blah
<spyd3r> should i try to restart??
<mrunagi> no
<prince_jammys> spyd3r: what are you doing?
<spyd3r> trying to get it so this isnt hurting my eyes
<prince_jammys> how do you unignore someone
<mrunagi> spyd3r: did sudo work
<ubuntu> can someone answer me? its a yes or no...
<spyd3r> you ignored me?
<mrunagi> spyd3r: ...........focus
<prince_jammys> spyd3r: no, i think you are talking to someone else
<mrunagi> lol
<spyd3r> spyd3r@SpYd3R:~$ sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<spyd3r> [sudo] password for spyd3r:
<spyd3r> spyd3r@SpYd3R:~$
<spyd3r> i typed my pass in
<spyd3r> but the cursor never moves.........
<mrunagi> cursor wouldnt move
<ubuntu> spyd3r it never does
<prince_jammys> spyd3r: it's not supposed to
<spyd3r> ok
<mrunagi> are you sure kate isnt open?
<spyd3r> just didnt know if it was accepting it or not
<prince_jammys> spyd3r: so no one can see how long your password is
<ubuntu> spyd3r_ it does it blindly
<mrunagi> oh that
<spyd3r> nothing is open besides this and terminaal
<joe2370> prince_jammys: fwiw, man dpkg revealed I wanted dpkg -S
<mrunagi> spyd3r: well then i dunno whats going on
<spyd3r> ok let me retry
<mrunagi> go to K menu > utilities > kate
<spyd3r> im going to exit terminal
<spyd3r> and try over
<prince_jammys> joe2370: yeah i have that open too, in one of my fifteen windows :)
<joe2370> prince_jammys: :-)
<spyd3r> ok its open
<ubuntu> does kubuntu support my Nvidia BFG 8800GT OC? anyone know?
<prince_jammys> !hardware | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<spyd3r> its open
<mrunagi> spyd3r: did it open from the terminal or did u manually open it
<spyd3r> manually
<prince_jammys> !enter | spyd3r
<ubotu> spyd3r: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mrunagi> spyd3r: go to open...........and highlight where it says /home/spyd3r and type /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mrunagi> and then dont touch anything
<spyd3r> ok i typed it in
<spyd3r> should i say open?
<mrunagi> yes
<mrunagi> tell me when its open
<spyd3r> open
<mrunagi> ok open a terminal
<mrunagi> !info irssi
<ubotu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.11-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1027 kB, installed size 2796 kB
<ubuntu> which version of nvidia driver in envy should i use??? nvidia 8800gt, trying to manual install bc it says hardware detection failed or i am not supported?? wtf? help!?
<spyd3r> hold on phone
<mrunagi> ok tell me when ur back
<mrunagi> ubuntu why do you need envy, whats wrong with restricted drivers
<joe2370> pierrot: are you the pierrot that did promise raid hacking?
<spyd3r> ok sorry about that
<ubuntu> mrunagi: i have a 8800 gt and i cant find any linux distro that will support it... plus i have dual monitors
<mrunagi> ok did you open a terminal?
<spyd3r> yes its open
<mrunagi> spyd3r:  type sudo apt-get install irssi
<spyd3r> ok hold on while i type it
<mrunagi> ubuntu if ubuntu is going to support it then its going to, envy doesnt make or break support
<mrunagi> !envy | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<spyd3r> ok?
<spyd3r> it didnt do anything
<mrunagi> is it installing?
<mrunagi> what the heck did you do spyd3r
<spyd3r> no
<spyd3r> i just typed it in
<Rukus> my KDE 3 session wont load. but KDE4 will and Gnome will. any ideas?
<spyd3r> hol don ill copy paste tp show ya
<mrunagi> we are talking about the konsole here right?
<mrunagi> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<spyd3r> spyd3r@SpYd3R:~$ sudo apt-get install irssi
<spyd3r> [sudo] password for spyd3r:
<spyd3r> spyd3r@SpYd3R:~$
<spyd3r> yea
<mrunagi> well im stumped
<spyd3r> shell console
<mrunagi> anyone know why no command run in the konsole does anything for spyd3r
 * not|root blinks
<spyd3r> maybe permission settings?
<spyd3r> i dont know
<mrunagi> sudo gives you root priv
<mrunagi> it would say permission denied
<spyd3r> it just did as i copy pasted it
<mrunagi> huh?
<spyd3r> should i try reinstalling kubuntu again?
<mrunagi> shouldnt need to
<mrunagi> i cant imagine why itd do this
<spyd3r> if it d/led itd show up in terminal right?
<mrunagi> yea
<spyd3r> how long will u be here mrunagi?
<mrunagi> till i leave
<spyd3r> im going to reinstall it
<spyd3r> again............
<spyd3r> then come back
<mrunagi> if you wish but if its like this on a fresh install it will be this way next time
<spyd3r> will u be here in say 30 minutes?
<not|root> looks like I've upgraded to 2.6.22-14.  Has the local root bug been patched out of that one?
<mrunagi> ive heard alot about this local root bug but havent experienced it
<mrunagi> i thought it was only a problem on a public access computer
<spyd3r> ill be right back mrunagi plz dont go anywhere
<not|root> it is a problem anywhere you have an untrusted user
<mrunagi> im the only one on my pc so i guess its not a problem for me
<cristian> español
<mrunagi> !es | cristian
<ubotu> cristian: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<not|root> But I can imagine it would be possible for a malicious website to exploit the bug, but I haven't heard anyone else saying this.
<mrunagi> not|root: thats what im saying, my understanding is that it cant be exploited remotely
<Rukus> my KDE 3 session wont load. but KDE4 will and Gnome will. any ideas?
<mrunagi> you can run kde 3 and 4 side by side?
<Rukus> yah
<mrunagi> interesting
<mrunagi> i might give that a try
<saki> >.>
<saki> I smell...newb
<saki> xD
<mrunagi> where?!
<Rukus> just clutters your menus
<not|root> mrunagi: what I mean is that if there is a bug in flash or acroread or firefox that lets arbitrary code run, then the first code they'll try is the local root exploit.
<Rukus> i run gnome, KDE 4 and KDE 3 together
<Stoffer> what's a good hard disk diagnostic app that I can run on an external usb drive?
<playstation3> How can i solve this error ? ??? "" dpkg: error processing tzdata (--configure): """
<mrunagi> not|root: how can i see if i have this bug
<mrunagi> Stoffer: for ntfs?
<Stoffer> ext2
<not|root> mrunagi: you can try running the exploit code.
<mrunagi> how would i do that not|root
<not|root> mrunagi: it was linked to slashdot.  though I'm sure a quick google search will turn it up.  just compile and run as user.  works like sudo -s
<not|root> but with no password required
<spyd3r> mrunagi
<mrunagi> whats up
<spyd3r> before i reinstall what file format should i use?
<mrunagi> ext3
<spyd3r> ok
<saki> Heh, go ReiserFS
<saki> be a man
<spyd3r> hold on
<not|root> ext3 is not a file format.  It is a filesystem.
<spyd3r> im installing now
<mrunagi> im sure thats what he meant not|root
<spyd3r> ok lemme install it again.......
<mrunagi> if you wish spyd3r
<spyd3r> i need this to work
<spyd3r> lol
<mrunagi> i know but you arent listening to me
<mrunagi> this is a freshly installed kubuntu right?
<not|root> Is there a compelling reason not to just run `apt-get update && apt-get upgrade` in a cron job?
<spyd3r> no i had been screwin with it for a few hours
<spyd3r> so im going to give myself a fresh one
<mrunagi> pl
<mrunagi> ok
<saki> Not|Root: Not really.
<spyd3r> be back in a few
<not|root> I guess sometimes package updates have interactive portions.  Maybe that's the reason.
<saki> Maybe I should use packages more often.
<not|root> heh heh. `apt-get update && yes | apt-get upgrade`
<saki> Something about compiling makes me feel...manly.
<saki> XD
<not|root> saki: tried gentoo?
<Stoffer> if e2fsck returns "Resize inode not valid.  Recreate<y>?"  what does that mean?
<not|root> Stoffer: it means you have filesystem corruption and it is offering to fix it.
<saki> not|root: Actually thats what I run on my server.
<Stoffer> not|root, how would that happen, and will I lose any data by allowing it?
<not|root> Stoffer: if there was any data loss, it has already happened.  e2fsck is pretty good about knowing what it is doing.  If you want to do a dd backup of the filesystem before attempting to fix, now would be the time.  But minor errors are normal like when a program closed abnormally with open files.
<Stoffer> not|root, how would I do that backup, just in case?
<Stoffer> not|root, I have this 80gb drive filled with stuff I don't want to lose
<not|root> Stoffer: if it were a production server, you would restore from backups.  but if it is a desktop, just apply the fix.
 * mrunagi laughs at people that backup when there is a problem
<mrunagi> muahahahahhahahaha
<spyd3r> well i figured id get kicked out by now lol
 * mrunagi sits back in his corner
<spyd3r> but its 61%
<mrunagi> 61% of what spyd3r
<not|root> Stoffer: what command did you run to get this message?
<spyd3r> installing system
<miki> lol compile kde4 from svn...4 hours
<spyd3r> im on my live cd at the moment
<Stoffer> not|root, e2fsck -v
<Stoffer> not|root, /dev/sda1
<mrunagi> were u on the live cd the whole time?
<draik> USB 2.0 transfer rate is no more than 700 kB/s (low-mid 600s average). How do I find what's causing this lag?
<spyd3r> when i logged out b4
<saki> Miki: What proc?
<spyd3r> yes ive been on it for about 5 minutes now
<mrunagi> i never saw you log out
<miki> ?
<spyd3r> i was on the actual os for a bit there
<saki> What processor are you running?
<spyd3r> but i logged out to reinstall remember
<Wayfarer> Still no sound
<mrunagi> 9009
<Wayfarer> any ideas?
<spyd3r> whe i came back
<miki> 1.8 amd
<mrunagi> intel 9009
<not|root> Stoffer: an inode refers to a single file, IIRC.  So at worst you will lose one file.  But the resize is ominous IIF you recently resized the fs.
<spyd3r> i was on live cd
<miki> :)
<saki> XD
<saki> I wonder how long it would take on mine >.>
<Stoffer> not|root, ok i'll just let it go and see what happens
<saki> 2.66Ghz Intel Core 2 Quad
<miki> but i can tell that kde4 looks great ....works realy fast
<saki> xD
<Wayfarer> Sound
<spyd3r> but you can help me get the compiz-fusion to work right?
<Wayfarer> Kubuntu- Intel HDA
<saki> Still feels...off to me.
<mrunagi> im running kubuntu on an intel 4004 processor how hardcore am i
<mrunagi> spyd3r: one step at a time man
<mrunagi> where do you go to school spyd3r
<spyd3r> im running on an amd dual core athlon 64 5600+
<miki> saki: second pc Q6600 4G ram 8800 ultra but no kde4
<not|root> Stoffer: shouldn't be anything to wory about
<spyd3r> kaplan university
<mrunagi> wheres that
<spyd3r> its internet based
<mrunagi> wtf
<mrunagi> =/
<mrunagi> ok
<saki> Miki: Windows machine?
<spyd3r> its a real college
<saki> for gaming.
<spyd3r> they have schools all over the us
<miki> no linux but gutsy
<miki> i don't play games...
<spyd3r> im going fo rmy degree in info tech
<spyd3r> and comp programming
<mrunagi> i was considering information technology, im going to go with computer engineering instead
<saki> Miki: Whats the point in an 8800 Ultra then?
<spyd3r> after i get my bs degree im going for graphics design and integration
<saki> Thats just stupid use of resources for not playing games.
<miki> for speed ....
<mrunagi> speed?!
<spyd3r> i wanna make video games
<mrunagi> speed for WHAT?
<miki> pc ..
<mrunagi> spyd3r: graphics design is more web pages and crap
<saki> Umm...you can composite at the same speed on a friggin 7800
<not|root> iD games invariably run on linux
<mrunagi> miki your video card has nothing to do with your pcs speed
<spyd3r> graphics design using x frame modelling
<mrunagi> if you wanna waste your money miki help my buy a car
<spyd3r> and texture design?
<mrunagi> spyd3r: that may be a small part of the course, but graphics design is mainly 2d work
<miki> mrunagi: what can i put in gigabyte p-35 dq 6 ati 9200?
<spyd3r> not what im gettin into
<spyd3r> lol
<saki> mrunagi: Umm...no it isn't.
<mrunagi> saki: ok im just a stupid college grad
<mrunagi> saki: my bad
<spyd3r> im hopin i can get on with blizzard
<saki> I'm an ex-graphics design student who took a specialization in animation.
<saki> I did more 3D work than 2D
<mrunagi> spyd3r: are you just getting your certificate from that school?
<spyd3r> no
<spyd3r> im getting a bachelors
<Wayfarer> Well
<Wayfarer> I'm going to sleep
<saki> Night
<Wayfarer> to dream of sound
<Wayfarer> Stupid HP dv9700
<Wayfarer> Night
<mrunagi> i dont see bs in information tech
<mrunagi> oh there it is
<mrunagi> how much is that costing you
<spyd3r> around 4300 a term
<saki> Not bad at all.
<mrunagi> ouch
<mrunagi> out of state tuition
<saki> spyd3r: USD?
<spyd3r> yea
<saki> First year of college, 16kUSD
<spyd3r> ok install is done
<saki> >.<
<spyd3r> ill be right back
<spyd3r> need to restart
<mrunagi> saki: where
<saki> Art Institute of Chicago
<mrunagi> interesting
<mrunagi> thats about how much it cost me for my aninmation degree
<mrunagi> plus living expenses
<mrunagi> god am i paying for it now....
<saki> 16k all together or per year?
<mrunagi> the associate was 32
<mrunagi> so 16 a year
<saki> Ah
<mrunagi> i took out way too much for living =(
<saki> Yeah, when I go back to college this Fall I should be paying 8k a year.
<saki> but then again I switched majors.
<mrunagi> im hoping to make it in for summer semester.........and get in state status
<saki> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<mrunagi> i lived in fl for 3 years i deserve in state
<mrunagi> then itll be 4k for the degree instead of 17k
<mrunagi> maybe i could go back to school somewhere else and get my bachelors
<playstation3> what is the uninstall commmand?
<stunatra> sudo apt-get remove
<saki> sudo rm /* >.>
<saki> Just playing
<stunatra> or is it uninstall? I forget
<stunatra> one of those is right
<saki> Its remove
 * stunatra takes note, go with your first guess 
<spyd3r> ok im back :P
<saki> Hax?
<spyd3r> mrunagi are you still there?
<spyd3r> saki are you any good with setting kubuntu up?
<saki> Umm...yes?
<saki> What type of question is that?
<spyd3r> im a total noob lol
<saki> Gotcha.
<spyd3r> with no ide of what to do
<spyd3r> ok
<saki> Okay, you have the OS installed?
<spyd3r> i got a fresh install yes
<saki> Go grab Automatix
<spyd3r> it says i have restricted drivers available
<saki> Yes, those would help too, but grab Automatix first, it'll install them as well.
<spyd3r> how do i do that?
<Stoffer> not|root, Deleted inode 7841 has zero dtime.  Fix<y>?
<saki> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<spyd3r> ..........
<saki> XD
<spyd3r> ummm i need stuff thats easy to do
<saki> I suggest Automatix
<spyd3r> i know how to use the terminal
<Stoffer> lol
<saki> www.getautomatix.com
<spyd3r> ahhh crap
<saki> and then just follow the instructions.
<spyd3r> i cant be jumpin everywhere
<spyd3r> i dont even know how to install on this os
<saki> o.O You are not one with the OS
<spyd3r> no
<spyd3r> not at all
<spyd3r> lol
<saki> To install use Adept
<spyd3r> gimme windows and ill run circles around most people
<spyd3r> linux
<spyd3r> no clue
<spyd3r> its an alien
<saki> KMenu -> System -> Adept Manager
<saki> That'll install most basic things.
<saki> For the more complex you'll need to self compile them.
<spyd3r> ok its open
<spyd3r> now what
<saki> Well, what do you want to install?
<saki> Click the Refresh button at the top.
<spyd3r> umm i want to do the compiz-fusion set up
<spyd3r> i want the cube
<spyd3r> and i need firefox
<saki> Alright search for Firefox through the search option.
<spyd3r> and to set my screen res back down
<spyd3r> ok now which one
<spyd3r> theres a lot of options
<saki> Find the Firefox 2.0.0.12
<saki> Right click -> Install
<saki> then click apply
<spyd3r> i dont see firefox 2.0.0.12
<spyd3r> theres a 3.0?
<saki> Its beta
<saki> don't install unless you want to deal with beta
<spyd3r> ooh found it
<spyd3r> ok
<spyd3r> now what do i do again?
<saki> Right Click -> Install
<saki> then click apply at the top.
<spyd3r> downloading
 * Stoffer 's hard drive must really be corrupted... fsck is having a field day
<spyd3r> gotta give it a sec
<spyd3r> my roomies are torrenting
<spyd3r> bandwidth is getting sucked up
<spyd3r> lol
<saki> Man screw that
<saki> Do you have a router?
<spyd3r> yea
<spyd3r> but they all pitch in for the service with me
<saki> Throw DD-WRT on that and do a bandwidth restriction
<spyd3r> so i cant just boot em
<saki> Yes...exactly. You're not booting them.
<spyd3r> a what?
<saki> You're keeping your slice of the pie.
<mrunagi_> oh my bad spyd3r
<mrunagi_> you done?
<spyd3r> i dont know how to do that
<spyd3r> yea im installing firefox now
<Stoffer> is it ok to quit fsck in the middle of a scan, as long as it's stopped to ask you for a yes or no?  I just wanna restart it with a flag that'll fix all problems automatically
<mrunagi_> so the terminal works?
<spyd3r> not sure
<mrunagi_> ?
<mrunagi_> hows your resolution?
<spyd3r> saki has me d/ling it through adept manager
<saki> Kmenu -> System -> Terminal
<saki> yeah, might as well keep him GUI for now
<saki> Windows spoils people.
<spyd3r> ok i got firefox
<mrunagi_> maybe saki he wasnt able to change his resolution, im not either so i was going to give his first xorg.conf lesson :D
<spyd3r> i need to figure out how to fix my resolution now
<saki> Whats wrong with it?
<mrunagi_> too high
<saki> Can't you fix it through kcontrol?
<mrunagi_> tried
<mrunagi_> it doesnt change
<mrunagi_> i was gonna have him do it in x
<mrunagi_> xorg
<spyd3r> no its not working throug k control
<saki> Odd.
<spyd3r> ok
<spyd3r> im in konsole
<saki> What video card/monitor do you have?
<mrunagi_> geforce go 7400 for me
<spyd3r> im usin a geforce 6100 card
<spyd3r> ok btw mrunagi it said i have restricted drivers available
<mrunagi_> enable them
<spyd3r> how?
<saki> Yeah, he should install them.
<mrunagi_> click the icon
<mrunagi_> cmon man youre killing me
<spyd3r> what icon?
<mrunagi_> ok k menu > settings > advanved> restricted
<mrunagi_> click the administrator button and then check the boxes
<mrunagi_> box(s)
<spyd3r> i dont see advanced in the menu
<mrunagi_> its not in a menu
<mrunagi_> its a button
<mrunagi_> er tab
<HydrogenF> .toHydrogen()
<mrunagi_> at the top
<spyd3r> system settings?
<mrunagi_> yes
<mrunagi_> then the advanced tab
<spyd3r> k i clicked on restricted
<spyd3r> ok its downloading
<spyd3r> theres only one
<spyd3r> im sorry if im being a pain
<spyd3r> im just slowly trying to understand this os
<spyd3r> been using windows all my life
<spyd3r> crap
<mrunagi_> i have too
<mrunagi_> do i sound knowledgeable?
<spyd3r> oh kool i thought u got kicked
<spyd3r> yes actually
<spyd3r> lol
<saki> You really should have been dropped into a real version of linux
<saki> not linux for noobies
<saki> xD
<spyd3r> whats wrong with ubuntu?
<saki> ...
<mrunagi_> its linux for noobies...
<spyd3r> ok
<mrunagi_> lol
<spyd3r> it says i need a restart
<mrunagi_> better hurry!
<spyd3r> should i do that now
<mrunagi_> if u dont kubuntu crashes
<saki> Exactly...which as bad as it sounds, you're not learning Linux, your learning (K)Ubuntu
<spyd3r> or wait and do more before i restart
<spyd3r> this is what the school is teaching us
<mrunagi_> saki: hrm.............what do you mean by that
<Stoffer> any ideas why "Inode 16386, i_blocks is 141648, should be 133456.  Fix<y>? yes" would be taking and incredibly long time?
<saki> Exactly what it sounds like I mean.
<spyd3r> ill restart brb
<mrunagi_> what part of sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart isnt linux
<mrunagi_> or sudo ./configure && make && make install
<saki> Umm...the package system, the friendly installer, the way that it automatically updates
<saki> and you don't have to do any of that
<mrunagi_> interessting.......
<Stoffer> mrunagi_, if you want to learn Linux, start with Gentoo   -  but if you want to Use Linux, kubuntu's fine
<saki> Gentoo is awesome
<playstation3> how can i fix tzdata error ? londonhack does not work
<mrunagi_> to tell you the truth, i was attracted to linux because of beryl, i chose to use linux because of apple shake
<saki> and I use it quite fine
<playstation3> i cant install anything
<Stoffer> I just don't have the time to get gentoo working .... that and I kept breaking it
<playstation3> help help help help
<spyd3r> ok im back
<mrunagi_> ok now what
<mrunagi_> your resolution
<saki> Playstation3: Whats it saying when you try to install something?
<mrunagi_> um..........open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install irssi
<spyd3r> kcmshell-session needs admin priveledges its askin for a pass?
<mrunagi_> what the heck man
<mrunagi_> !kcmshell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kcmshell - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<spyd3r> i just gave it the pass anyway
<spyd3r> i dunno wat it was
<mrunagi_> dont do that
<spyd3r> but w/e
<mrunagi_> you really are a windows user =(
<spyd3r> kde sudo was what brought it up
<mrunagi_> oh
<mrunagi_> pffft
<mrunagi_> i dunno whatever its fine
<mrunagi_> did you isntall irssi
<spyd3r> no give me the command prompt again
<saki> Why on earth are you wanting him to use irssi?
<mrunagi_> same as last time?
<playstation3> dpkg: error processing tzdata (--configure):
<mrunagi_> in case x doesnt start
<saki> xD
<playstation3> subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 10
<saki> BitchX to the rescue
<mrunagi_> otherwise hes gonna reinstall =)
<mrunagi_> whats the difference saki
<playstation3> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<saki> Absolutely nothing, really
<mrunagi_> rather whats the advantage of bitch to irssi
<mrunagi_> lol
 * Stoffer wants all applications to have a "super-verbose" option
<saki> I'm just in a mood, so I'm giving you a hard time
<mrunagi_> a bitchx mood?
<mrunagi_> =x
<mrunagi_> x=
<playstation3> googled these , tried a lot of command including uninstalling tzdata but no chance , i cant even uninstall tzdata
<saki> That was horrible.
<mrunagi_> oh cmon
<mrunagi_> it was clever
<saki> If you were in my office I would have slapt you.
<spyd3r> ok when i type my pass in just hit enter right?
<mrunagi_> i would have liked it
<mrunagi_> yes spyd3r
<saki> correct
<spyd3r> it installed
<spyd3r> continue?
<mrunagi_> ok cool
<mrunagi_> kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<saki> I wonder if Empire at War would run better under linux than vista...
<mrunagi_> tell me when its open
<mrunagi_> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new 'operating system' by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org and !windows
<spyd3r> hold on
<spyd3r> it says its got 1 minute left on d/l
<playstation3> i think this comand fuckd up my kubuntu " sudo apt-get install ia32-libs lib32asound2; wget -N boundlesssupremacy.com/Cappy/getlibs/getlibs-all.deb; wget -O skype-install.deb http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-ubuntu; sudo dpkg -i getlibs-all.deb; sudo dpkg -i --force-all skype-install.deb; sudo getlibs /usr/bin/skype "
<saki> Also, more developers need to support 64-bit with loving imbraces because I need to use my full 8gb of RAM
<mrunagi_> !ohmy | playstation3
<ubotu> playstation3: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<playstation3> actually i cant run skype
<spyd3r> thanx so much guys for taking time out of your day to help me
<spyd3r> i really appreciate it
<Draco> I've looked about everywhere, what runlevel does NetworkManager start as?
<mrunagi_> spyd3r: is it open
<Draco> or does it go around sysv init somehow?
<spyd3r> not yet
<saki> Meh, have fun, I'm just drinking coffee, kicked back at my desk doing a little bit of programming for a portfolio.
<spyd3r> the last thing the irssi is still d/ling almost done
<playstation3> nobody loves me :(
<saki> spyd3r: I'm telling you, put a QoS system on your router
<Draco> if so, what do I need to do to disable it? it locks my network card
<saki> Its not fair if your roomies are bandwidth hogs and you're all paying equally.
<spyd3r> spyd3r@spyd3r-desktop:~$
<saki> Trust me, I went through a year with some bandwidth hogs
<spyd3r> is it sposed to say that?
<saki> and its...garbage
<saki> Yes
<spyd3r> whoa
<spyd3r> i got like 3 errors
<spyd3r> but it opened xorg
<spyd3r> mrunagi?
<mrunagi_> u did sudo
<mrunagi_> which is fine but get use to kdesudo
<spyd3r> heres what happened
<mrunagi_> i knoow
<mrunagi_> udi crap
<mrunagi_> kdecache and tmp
<spyd3r> spyd3r@spyd3r-desktop:~$ kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<spyd3r> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-spyd3r" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<spyd3r> Error: "/tmp/kde-spyd3r" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<spyd3r> Error: "/tmp/ksocket-spyd3r" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<mrunagi_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<spyd3r> ok now what?
<mrunagi_> interesting that it did that for you on kdesudo..........anyway its ok...........so xorg.conf is open right?
<spyd3r> xorg.config is open
<mrunagi_> ctrl + f and type 1024 and enter
<mrunagi_> tell me what the line is that contains that
<spyd3r> not found
<mrunagi_> what the deuce
<spyd3r> text to find right?
<mrunagi_> spyd3r: go to pastebin.org and paste your xorg there i wanna see it
<stansmith> hey did yall see that new p diddy makin the band?
<spyd3r> how do i do that?
<mrunagi_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<spyd3r> how do i use paste bin
<stansmith> !paste | spyd3r
<ubotu> spyd3r: please see above
<spyd3r> # xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
<spyd3r> #
<spyd3r> # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
<spyd3r> # values from the debconf database.
<spyd3r> #
<mrunagi_> no no no!
<mrunagi_> omfg
<stansmith> LOL
<mrunagi_> dude
<mrunagi_> you are going to have to be brighter than that
<spyd3r> lol
<stansmith> LOL
<mrunagi_> youre gonna be banned in a heartbeat
<mrunagi_> READ! son READ!
<stansmith> me?
<mrunagi_> !paste | spyd3r
<ubotu> spyd3r: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<spyd3r> how do i use it!!
<mrunagi_> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! READ!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about read! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mrunagi_> lol
<mrunagi_> omg lol
<mrunagi_> i tripped the bot lol
 * stansmith casts lvl 3 read on spyd3r 
 * stansmith + 3xp
<mrunagi_> lol stansmith
<mrunagi_> haha!
<stansmith> ill stop
<mrunagi_> no no by all means........its funny
<stansmith> haha
 * mrunagi_ laughs out loud for real
<spyd3r> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57296/
<mrunagi_> by george hes got it!
<spyd3r> still wasnt as fun as when i pasted it directly
<spyd3r> lol
<mrunagi_> yea like i said, dont do that
<mrunagi_> ever
<spyd3r> i almost jumped outta my seat lol
<stansmith> what is spyd3r even tryin to do?
<mrunagi_> unless you wanna be left without fun
<mrunagi_> lower the resolution stansmith xcontrol wouldnt do it
<mrunagi_> spyd3r: listen closely ok?
<spyd3r> ok
<mrunagi_> if you ever get into a problem where X wont load 'the graphical screen you are looking at' and you are left with the terminal in your face
<spyd3r> btw I haven't done my updates yet either
<mrunagi_> i want you to type............irssi..............then type...........connect irc.freenode.com
<mrunagi_> that brings you back here with the command line
<spyd3r> ok lemme write that down
<mrunagi_> it is your lifeline in the 'i dont know what the hell im doing' world
 * mrunagi_ giggles
<spyd3r> thats all the time
<spyd3r> shoot im about to go smoke a bowl here soon
<spyd3r> so its about to get real fun
<spyd3r> lol
<stansmith> o spyd3r
<mrunagi> feh........drugs
<mrunagi> whatever
<mrunagi> but yea dont say that crap here spyd3r
<spyd3r> bad eyes remember
<spyd3r> im legal for it
<mrunagi> youre gonna get banned in no time i can see it
<Rukus> if anyone cares to know, its apparently a recent well known bug, that if you update langauge packs, your KDE desktop may not load. thats why mine wasn't i had to choose US english as my language and had to sudo dpkg -r language-pack-kde-en-base language-pack-kde-en  to fix the problem
<stansmith> he gonna go back to where he came from
 * stansmith uses fluxbox
<spyd3r> i have a license to have it in my possession and in my system
<mrunagi> ok spyd3r under defaultdepth 24 i want you to paste in something ok?
<spyd3r> hold on
<spyd3r> i have no idea where that is
<mrunagi> for?
<mrunagi> ctrl + f
<mrunagi> type defaultdepth
<mrunagi> SubSection "Display" Modes		"1024x768" EndSubSection
<spyd3r> said it couldnt be found
<mrunagi> its lying
<spyd3r> lemme look for it manually
<spyd3r> where is it near?
<mrunagi> ignore what i just pasted
<mrunagi> its line
<mrunagi> line 83
<mrunagi> 17 lines from the bottom
<spyd3r> found it
<spyd3r> has a 24 next to it right?
<mrunagi> yes
<mrunagi> i want you to add a new line under it
<spyd3r> ok just press enter after the 24?
<mrunagi> and type.......word for word and including any quotes
<stansmith> wait, i dont even  use ubuntu, or kde, am i allowed in here?
<mrunagi> yes just push enter
<spyd3r> ok
<mrunagi> yes stansmith youre good people
<mrunagi> and type.......word for word and including any quotes spyd3r
<mrunagi> SubSection "Display"
<spyd3r> okie dokie
<mrunagi> then push enter and put in
<mrunagi> Modes		"1024x768"
<mrunagi> then push enter and put in EndSubSection
<mrunagi> let me know when you are done
<spyd3r> ok
<spyd3r> thats all?
<mrunagi> youre done?
<mrunagi> did you do it spyd3r?
<spyd3r> 	Defaultdepth	24
<spyd3r> SubSection "Display"
<spyd3r> Modes"1024x768"
<spyd3r> EndSubSection
<spyd3r> EndSection
<spyd3r> Section "ServerLayout"
<mrunagi> DONT DO THAT!
<spyd3r> it wasnt big?
<mrunagi> anything more than 1 line is big
<fignew> lol
<stdin> !paste > spyd3r
<mrunagi> sigh
<mrunagi> is he silenced or is he gone
<spyd3r> im sorry im still getting used to this..........
<fignew> stdin: like the wind!
<mrunagi> spyd3r: dude you have to listen to people
<mrunagi> dont paste larger posts meaning if its more than 1 line use paste bin
<mrunagi> dont swear dont talk about sex or drugs
<spyd3r> I didnt know by doing that it was a problem
<mrunagi> i told you before it was.........
<fignew> spyd3r: don't sweat it :)
<mrunagi> if you arent careful youll be banned =/
<mrunagi> lol
<spyd3r> 5 lines of text
<spyd3r> is not spamming or flooding........
<fignew> 6 ;)
<mrunagi> to you
<spyd3r> i can understand if i did it repeatedly
 * stansmith shrugs
<mrunagi> to the ops it is
<spyd3r> in miliseconds........
 * mrunagi is almost done helping
<stdin> spyd3r: 3 or more = pastebin
<spyd3r> if your just going to get mad then ill uninstall it and clear my partitions............im just trying to set this up and looking for help
<mrunagi> spyd3r: im not mad lol
<spyd3r> im sorry im newi dont understand the rules at all
<mrunagi> hey man its cool......i didnt know them either ive been banned 5 times =)
<spyd3r> is that how u wanted it done?
<stdin> you were asked multiple times to use the pastebin, hopefully a temporary +q got your attention ;)
<mrunagi> mostly for things i didnt think was against o4o but if the ops say more than 3 lines is flooding..........then it is
<spyd3r> i didnt know that
<spyd3r> u said large files
<mrunagi> anyways spyd3r save and close that document
<mrunagi> tell me when you did
<spyd3r> any other messenger or chat service doesnt do that
<spyd3r> done
<mrunagi> dont worry about it my man its over with =)
<spyd3r> now what
<mrunagi> now you have to restart X
<spyd3r> restart my system?
<mrunagi> remember what i told you to type in case X doesnt start
<mrunagi> no
<mrunagi> restart X server........
<spyd3r> how do i do that?
<mrunagi> ctrl + alt + backspace
<mrunagi> godspeed =)
<mrunagi> lmfao
<mrunagi> i hope he didnt misplace a period
<mrunagi> we all have to learn the hard way though right?
<mrunagi> the first time i screwed up xorg i was in hawaii, and the only person that knew how to fix it just quit........i was devastated =)
<mrunagi> hrm.......hes not back yet lol
<stansmith> i heard there is this new book about X11 that just came out
<stansmith> its pretty good from the review i read
<mrunagi> im not too good at it myself
<mrunagi> most of it doesnt make sense to me
<stansmith> yea, i wish i could tighten up my xorg.conf instead of the default
<mrunagi> sad considering i edit my xorg alot
<mrunagi> ok hes taking a long time, something must be wrong lol
<stansmith> he is probably installing vista right now
<mrunagi> lol he already has it installed
<mrunagi> i told him how to use irssi in case something went wrong....
<stansmith> why not just make a back up
<mrunagi> he wouldnt know how to cp
<stansmith> o jeez
<mrunagi> i guess i could have told him to make a backup first
<mrunagi> kubuntu does it anyway
<mrunagi> hope he doesnt write over it lol
<stansmith> i mean, i was like that once
<mrunagi> me too lol
<stansmith> but i never came in IRC, cause i didnt know how to
<mrunagi> when i first started, when x didnt start i was devastated.......
<stansmith> haha
<mrunagi> so i reformatted lol
<mrunagi> its funny to me now..........but back then.....
<stansmith> you really have to want to learn it
<mrunagi>  lol ok something is definately wrong here =)
<mrunagi> if he cant run irssi i sure hope hes loading the livecd
<mrunagi> btw.......dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages ............best command ever!
<stansmith> what does that do?
 * stansmith uses pacman
<mrunagi> it takes your dpk selections and puts it in a text file..........so when you reinstall you can do one command to install everything
<stansmith> o...i used to do something similiar
<mrunagi> id like to make my own customized kubuntu installation..........but it looks complicated
<mrunagi> how long do i wait for spyd3r before i realize he isnt coming back
<stansmith> you dont
<mrunagi> i possibly broke the poor mans pc lol
<stansmith> o
<stansmith> lol
<mrunagi> lol
<mrunagi> i just had him enter a simple entry.....
<mrunagi> given i could have had him pastebin his xorg after the entry.........but whatever lol
<stansmith> well..i was wondering how you knew if he had irssi or not
<mrunagi> i had him install it
<stansmith> o
<Strangelet> I am attempting to compile a simple window decoration using ./configure --prefix=$(kde-config --prefix), I get an error message. checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths! I assume I need to reDL the packages, but I do not know what to DL. What should I do?
<mrunagi> hes back
<spyd3r3> yea on widows
<spyd3r3> ...........
<mrunagi> why?
<mrunagi> lol stansmith i lost your bet
<mrunagi> lol
<spyd3r3> it gave me the terminal
<mrunagi> and why didnt you log into irssi
<spyd3r3> i typed what u wanted but it didnt work
<spyd3r3> i tried
<mrunagi> what did it say
<stansmith> LOL
<spyd3r3> you didnt tell me how to get into the room
<spyd3r3> it just sat there with status and a blinking cursor
<mrunagi> ooooooooooooh irssi doesnt automatically enter #kubuntu
<mrunagi> my bad
<stansmith> Strangelet, you want the xlib
<stansmith> wait
<spyd3r3> i tried to relog into kubuntu twice
<mrunagi> '/j #kubuntu
<spyd3r3> and it gave me the same screen
<spyd3r3> the os wont load now........
<mrunagi> it did connect right?
<mrunagi> no no spyd3r3 the os is loading, X isnt
<spyd3r3> so how do i fix this?
<stansmith> Strangelet, xorg-dev
<stansmith> or libx-dev
<mrunagi> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf~ /etc/X11/xorg.conf && sudo killall -HUO kdm
<mrunagi> -HUP*
<spyd3r3> ok do it again without errors
<stansmith> the man comes back on windows
<mrunagi> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf~ /etc/X11/xorg.conf && sudo killall -HUP kdm
<spyd3r3> space after the cp?
<mrunagi> yes
<mrunagi> cp = copy
<mrunagi> mv = move, mkdir = make dir, rm = remove
<mrunagi> do NOT mistake rm for rename.............i learned that lesson
<mrunagi> once.....
<stansmith> lol
<mrunagi> lol
<mrunagi> youll learn quick
<mrunagi> :D
<spyd3r3> ok ill be back
<spyd3r3> im going to try and reload it
<mrunagi> so yea spyd3r is going to school for information technology.........
<mrunagi> im thinking i should go for the same........if hes that........um...........ignorant?
<stansmith> he prob hasnt taken a real course yet
<mrunagi> and i mean that in the least harsh sense
<stansmith> he might be doing the english or math right now
<mrunagi> well he said he learns linux in 3 months
<stansmith> lol..you dont really learn linux in school
<mrunagi> maybe...........but i havent had formal computer training or education, just my parents business i have been around for 22 years
<mrunagi> so maybe i have a good head start to a computer engineering degree
<hitmanWilly> you learn linux by using it, not in school :)
<stansmith> exactly
<mrunagi> id like to get mcse certified and then after working for a while get my ccsn
<stansmith> you might learn about it..
<mrunagi> hey man im just telling you what he said lol
<stansmith> but at the time when they say "cat [file] lets you read a file" your like wtf, why would i want to do that
<mrunagi> im desperately trying to get a job and best buy and circuit city would be stupid not to hire me
<stansmith> those jobs are weak
<mrunagi> i have no job
<mrunagi> and 800/mo in student loans
<stansmith> how old are you
<mrunagi> ill take it
<mrunagi> 22
<stansmith> o
<stansmith> i misunderstood what you said earlier
<mrunagi> im trying to go back to school, but im homeless jobless and carless so im in trouble
<stansmith> o...so where are you right now then?
<mrunagi> if you asked me 3 weeks ago..........in my car.........
<stansmith> o
<Strangelet> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation! Methinks I have to reDL Qt packages, what would I need for this? In addition, in which package could I find "libjpeg"?
<mrunagi> but american express lowered my limit so i had to ask my paretns for help
<mrunagi> im out of here as soon as i can.........i had to sell my car
<stansmith> Strangelet, get the qt lib libraries
<stansmith> and the -dev
<stansmith> libqt maybe, but im just guessing
<mrunagi> ive only used cat for 2 things stansmith.............for a script in gnome and to gget my cpu info
<stansmith> i use it a lot, but i try to use the command line more
<stansmith> o snap
<mrunagi> im going to attempt to install osx on here
<spyd3r> didnt work
<mrunagi> spyd3r: where are u right now
<mrunagi> irssi?
<spyd3r> it said file could not be created
<spyd3r> no windows again
<stansmith> didnt type sudo
<mrunagi> sigh
<spyd3r> i did type sudo
<mrunagi> duuuude you need to use irssi
<mrunagi> this will go much smoother
<spyd3r> i dont know how to
<mrunagi> i told you earlier lol
<spyd3r> give me the commands for irssi again
<spyd3r> ill try
<mrunagi> irssi then /connect irc.freenode.com then /j #kubuntu
<mrunagi> lemme make sure thats right
<stansmith> Strangelet, why is diddy walkin with a cane?
<mrunagi_> yup
<mrunagi_> its right
<spyd3r> ok
<mrunagi> =)
<raoman> guys, i need help with my kubuntu gutsy.- my adept manager got stuck.im not able to use it....
<spyd3r> i dont need to register a nick or anything?
<mrunagi> lol
<stansmith> good luck spyd3r
<mrunagi> no.........its the same as what ur on now and konversation, just command based
<spyd3r> ok ill try it again
 * mrunagi shutters at the stress of rebooting is doing to this poor pc
<mrunagi> yes..........stress............the jolt of voltage each restart
<stansmith> softboots arent that stressful
<mrunagi> hrm perhaps
<mrunagi> i suppose i shouldnt go up to an AT case and keep pushing the restart button over and over and over and over and over and over
<mrunagi> and over
<stansmith> ubuntu
<mrunagi> or maybe i should just to see what happens =)
<stansmith> shutdown -r now?
<mrunagi> lol i just push the power button and alt + t
<mrunagi> does that make me less l337
<spyd3r> ..................
<mrunagi> in irssi now spyder?
<spyd3r> yes...........
<mrunagi> yay!
<stansmith> spyd3r, LOL
<mrunagi> ok great
<spyd3r> dont laugh dude im pissed as hell................
<mrunagi> why?
<stansmith> your learning how to use irssi!
<mrunagi> because your xorg is broken?
<spyd3r> i just want it to work
<mrunagi> linux never JUST works my man
<mrunagi> thats windows mindset
<mrunagi> theres a tradeoff for everything
<mrunagi> anyway........alt + right arrow will take you to another vritual terminal
<mrunagi> from there alt + left brings you back to irssi
<mrunagi> still with me?
<spyd3r> yea
<stansmith> lol
<stansmith> omg sorry
<mrunagi> ok go to another virtual terminal and type in sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf~ /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mrunagi> tell me what it says
<spyd3r> ok holod on
<mrunagi> log in first of course
<mrunagi> i could be playing nexius right now
<mrunagi> lol
<mrunagi> i havent played open arena all that much
<stansmith> i should be asleep
<mrunagi> why arent u
<spyd3r> nothing
<spyd3r> it didnt say anything
<stansmith> i <3 the linux
<mrunagi> good
<spyd3r> good?
<mrunagi> yea
<michael__> could anyone out there help me with mencoder?
<mrunagi> means it completed successfully
<mrunagi> now type sudo killall -HUP kdm
<spyd3r> ok now what?
<mrunagi> should start x
<mrunagi> must have worked
<spyd3r_> ok im back on desktop
<mrunagi> sweet
<spyd3r_> but i have a question
<mrunagi> i dunno what you did to break it
<mrunagi> whats up
<spyd3r_> i got a window
<spyd3r_> it says
<spyd3r_> information - kde sudo
<spyd3r_> no command arguments supplied
<mrunagi> well u get that when you type kdesudo and nothing else
<mrunagi> why youre getting it now........dunno........its cool.........unless it keeps happening
<spyd3r_> usage: kdesudo {-u <runas>} <command>
<spyd3r_> kdesudo will now exit
<mrunagi> lol thats borderline flooding ;)
<spyd3r_> 3rd time so far
<mrunagi> sounds to me like for some reason you have kdesudo running at startup
<spyd3r_> it was a frsh install happened after i rebooted after i allowed restricted drivers
<mrunagi> make another user log in and see if it does it
<spyd3r_> remember that pass thingy i mentioned earlier
<spyd3r_> it happened again
<spyd3r_> im fine lets just continue
<spyd3r_> i want this done
<spyd3r_> nvm the resolution
<spyd3r_> ill figure it out some other time
<mrunagi> you could dpkg reconfigure and add the resolution you want
<spyd3r_> ok how do i do that
<mrunagi> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mrunagi> theres ur link to help resolution
<spyd3r_> ok how do i get the cube effect and fusion stuff to work like beryl
<mrunagi> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<spyd3r_> so u wont guide me anymore?
<spyd3r_> lol
<mrunagi> anything i guide you with is going to be in that link
<spyd3r_> ok so just do everything those say right?
<mrunagi> basically
<spyd3r_> ok
<spyd3r_> well
<spyd3r_> do you use yahoo mrunagi?
<mrunagi> yea
<spyd3r_> whats your yahoo name?
<mrunagi> mrunagi808
<spyd3r_> ok thaNX MAN
<spyd3r_> IM GOING TO GO FOR NOW
<spyd3r_> ILL LET U KNOW HOW IT ALL GOES
<mrunagi> ttyl
<spyd3r_> oops sorry for caps
<spyd3r_> bye
<spyd3r_> hey mrunagi?
<mrunagi> yea
<spyd3r_> well i got the resolution down
<mrunagi> good
<spyd3r_> but it had me restart the x server during the compiz fusion thing
<spyd3r_> well i did and it reset my visuals
<spyd3r_> any way to make it stick?
<mrunagi> how did u get the resolution down
<spyd3r_> and i need the page again for resolution
<spyd3r_> through run command
<spyd3r_> by loading up the nvidia driver proggy
<mrunagi> do it again?
<spyd3r_> no i need that page again
<spyd3r_> and while trying to get the compiz-fusion to work i had some snags
<mrunagi> lol then type the trigger
<mrunagi> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<spyd3r_> not that one the resolution page
<mrunagi> !resolution | spyd3r_
<ubotu> spyd3r_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<spyd3r_> ok so should i go to the compiz channel for help with that?
<spyd3r_> or can you help me?
<mrunagi> im too tired man
<spyd3r_> ok
<spyd3r_> well thanx again
<mrunagi> np
<spyd3r_> hello can someone help me to get the codes for compiz-fusion?
<huyi> hi, i'm using kubuntu gutsy, i tried krecordmydesktop to record my desktop, but why didn't it record the background song i played?
<huyi> excuse me?
<gundam_rx78nt1> ok, I got my wireless card to be detected but not my audio.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I open my kmixer window and don't have an audio device.
<gundam_rx78nt1> my audio card is an integrated 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<gundam_rx78nt1> how can I activate it?
<mkquist> gundam_rx78nt1: might take a look see here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<gundam_rx78nt1> brb
<chad_> hello
<huyi> hi, i'm using kubuntu gutsy, i tried krecordmydesktop to record my desktop, but why didn't it record the background song i played?
<stdin> huyi: because it doesn't record sound, just the desktop
<needhelp> hi, how to disable SKIM from starting in my kubuntu?
<amed> hola
<amed> ke hay amigos
<needhelp> hi, how to disable SKIM from starting in my kubuntu?
<crackhead100> hi i was using open office. i clicked the menu drop down menu, and my x froze -- or the kernel froze. im not sure. i can move the mouse, but it sort of jitters as it moves. i can't access anything else. however, i can access the kernel from this second computer remotely logged in... help???? i want to try to get the computer working again without restarting the whole box, if possible..
<crackhead100> is anyone there who can help???
<ere4si> is anything using the cpu ?crackhead100
<crackhead100> how can i check? i think there are a list of processes running.. i tried manually killing the x server from the remote login commandline, but it won't die..
<ere4si> crackhead100, type     top     in the terminal - press   k   - then enter the pid for x
<crackhead100> one sec
<crackhead100> yeah it looks like xorg is using 95% of cpu
<crackhead100> should i kill it? or can i pause it somehow?
<crackhead100> ?
<ere4si> I'd kill it then type startx
<crackhead100> is there any way to save the xsession, the windows open, so that i can have them restart upon the restart of startx?
<ere4si> from the commandline? - that I don't know...
<crackhead100> it said kill with signal 15.. then i hit enter.. then it said kill failed.. operation not permitted... ???
<crackhead100> did i have to type yes when it said "kill with sig 15"?
<ere4si> try this - press   q  to stop top - then type    sudo top     and retry
<crackhead100> it didn't give an error, but top still shows xorg running...???
<ere4si> all I can suggest is a reboot
<ere4si> sudo shutdown -r now    for the command
<crackhead100> anyone else know how to stop/kill/restart X without rebooting the whole machine, if top, kill pid doesn't kill it?
<crackhead100> ere4si: this keeps happening. everytime i use open office, and i use the mouse to click the topline menu dropdown, it freezes up the xorg, and i have to restart.. i tried searching for why this happens, but i can't find it. do you, or could you find out anything? is this common??
<ere4si> never heard of it... maybe you could remove - reinstall oo
<ere4si> *oo = open office
<ere4si> crackhead100, are you using 64bit?
<ere4si> brb
<vlt> Hello. When I copy and paste something from Konqueror into an OpenOffice document all UTF-8 chars are interpreted as ISO. "€" => "€", "ö" => "ö", "ß" => "ß" ... How to fix this?
<cntb> vlt interesting question
<noaXess> have installed kate-kde4.. and now if i run kate unde kde3, kate-kde4 will be started.. how to change that without uninstalling kate-kde4?
<toker> hi all
<toker> where can I get a copy of firefox.. that is not firefox 3?
<toker> nothing seems compatable with FF3
<noaXess> toker: www.getfirefox.com
<ubuntu> hey guys... i had to format most of my computer, but I ghosted Kubuntu... im looking for the best way to reinstall Grub though
<toker> no packages?
<Gavo> any easy way from the live cd?
<mkquist> Gavo: really this is just a google away but here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<vlt> Gavo: `grub-install` is an easy way.
<mkquist> Gavo: really easy to install/reinstall grub
<Gavo> mkquist:  had no luck with the command prompt ones... entering my partition # caused all kinds of trouble before... messy drive
<Gavo> thanks though
<Gavo> cheers
<vlt> Gavo: Did you read the --root-directory=DIR section of the manpage?
<mkquist> Gavo: make sure ur picking the right drive to install too then, thats the only thing thats messed me up
<cntb> guys do you know a channel at freenode to discuss PVR DVR TV ?
<noaXess> how to disalbe the intalled kate-kde4, that kate for kde3 will run under kde3?
<mkquist> Gavo: make sure ur clear in ur head as to where u are installing it, ive had no probs on a dual (triple) boot system once i thought it through.  Usually I was the problem.  G/L though
<noaXess> cntb: try searcing in google..
<cntb> noaXess OK
<Gavo> yeppers   your spot on     me too... problem was I had an extended partition in the middle with unallocated space in 3 different places and somehow partition manager in windows put a partition on it
<harmental> hey guys...i have a serious issue with kded after upgrading to kde 3.5.9....When i plug an usb drive, it is mounted automatically, but no icon is showed on desktop and kded starts eating up to 90% of the processor...also kmail halts (or at least the icon the systray dissapears...)
<harmental> i tried to find my way through google...But it didnt help......any ideas??? its really bothering me since I have to reboot ...
<walmik> hi all.. i had installed baghira to make kde look like mac os but now i just want to go back to th earlier setup... how can i do that without having to reinstall kubuntu? pls help
<walmik> ah there must be some way to go back to the default k settings
<Lynoure> walmik: If nothing else helps, you can move away your ~/.kde
<kristjan_> still no news about kde4 hardy iso? how come?
<kristjan_> (if kubuntu hardy will indeed come with kde4 cd also then it's about time to release it for testing)
<Lynoure> kristjan_: #kubuntu-dev might know better
<walmik> Lynoure: i m sorry but i did not understand it
<kristjan_> Lynoure: that's wrong channel
<kristjan_> #kubuntu-devel is right one
<Lynoure> kristjan_: oh, anyway, meant the Kubuntu devel channel... or even #ubuntu+1
<kolla> is there no >kde-3.5.7 for feisty?
<Lynoure> walmik: If there is no Restore to default button for the appereance settings, and you don't have lots of custom kde settings, you can restore full default settings by   mv ~/.kde ~/.kde-old   and logging out and back in
<Lynoure> walmik: it moves all your kde settings to a backup location, new default settings get created automatically. Later if you wish you can pick and choose between the old custom and new default ones
<Lynoure> walmik: But settings your own unique appereance settings can be whole fun too. I recommend playing with them first :)
<walmik> Lynoure: I d love to but these settings havent turned out the way i thought they would...
<walmik> Lynoure: Maybe i ve goofed upsomewhere
<walmik> Lynoure: I wanted it to look like Mac OS and it does to a large extent but there are lot of glitches
<Lynoure> walmik: I think it's just that the system is not really an OS X... much more satisfying at least for me was to make it look like OS Lynoure ;)
<walmik> Lynoure: yea.. that makes more sense
<Lynoure> Took a leasurely weekend day of tweaking.
<walmik> Lynoure: so u suggest i do mv ~/.kde thingy
<cheney> does any body speak Chinese
<jussi01> !cn | cheney
<ubotu> cheney: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<walmik> Lynoure: i had installed compiz and it was fine till then.. but then when i installed baghira.. things started to turn sour
<Lynoure> walmik: only if you are ok with restoring all of Kde default settings. I think I recommend that only as a second choice, if you cannot tweak a look you are as ok with as you were with the default
<Lynoure> walmik: oh, I'm not a compiz expert, so far have happily avoided it.
<walmik> Lynoure: ok... i ll take ur advice,, i ll tweak for some more time and then if its still not smooth, then i guess i ll mv
<walmik> Lynoure: thanks
<kolla> maybe this is wrong channel... I'm looking for newer KDE packages for feisty
<Lynoure> kolla: sounds like about as right channel as there is. How new?
<Lynoure> kolla: One way is to upgrade to gutsy, that has about as new as one can get (even kde4)
<kolla> well, 3.5.9 would be great :)
<kolla> Lynoure: yes, I was hoping to avoid that
<cntb> cheney ?
<cheney> yes
<Lynoure> kolla: I have not searched for other alternatives yet...
<cntb> you from PRC?
<cheney> what problem
<cheney> yes
<cntb> good
<cheney> cheney, beijing
<cntb> PM maybe ?
<cheney> how about you?
<kolla> Lynoure: ok, thanks
<cntb> PM
<cheney> I just switch to kubuntu
<Lynoure> kolla: I'm pretty sure there is no official 3.5.9 for Feisty. And did not find unofficial packages for that either.
<kolla> me neither
<cntb> good cheney
<cheney> but , i meet some problems
<kolla> ok, I'll see if I can be bothered enough to upgrade, or just wait for 8.04
<Lynoure> kolla: Why the gutsy-avoidance?  (my occasional feisty-nostalgia is because of not having hibernation in gutsy on this laptop)
<cheney> I install kubuntu in my laptop
<kolla> Lynoure: lazyness... not my job etc :)
<cntb> cheney  what laptop?
<Lynoure> kolla: if you'll eventually want 8.04, you'll probably be safer to go through 7.10 anyway. I think skipping a release is not officially supported for non-LTS releases
<cheney> haier
<cheney> not popular
<cntb> Haier
<cheney> not the H/W issue
<cheney> some problem about the input method of chinese
<cntb> yes they have portable dvd  players
<kolla> Lynoure: true.. ok, guess I can just as well do it
<kolla> Lynoure: eagerly awaiting 8.04 in order to have long standing ldap/ssl annoyances fixed
<cntb> cheney what did you try?
<cheney> 2nd market share between chine PC manufactor
<vlt> Hello. When I copy and paste something from Konqueror into an OpenOffice document all UTF-8 chars are interpreted as ISO. "€" => "€", "ö" => "ö", "ß" => "ß" ... How to fix this?
<kolla> I still dont grasp why linking against ancient libldap 2.1 was such a clever idea
<cheney> I configure the skim, but I donot restart KDE and OS
<cntb> do MS windows pinyin methods work the same in ubuntu cheney, Iam asking myself
<cheney> I used ubuntu before. But I want to try KDE4, so I switch to kubuntu.
<cntb> was ubuntu OK for input method of chinese ?
<cheney> Yes. I used scim under gnome, and can input chinese using PINYIN
<cheney> the ubuntu has no problem, everything is OK.
<cntb> and skim is the parallel similar in konqueror
<cntb> sorry KDE cheney
<cheney> yes, it may be a configuration problem.
<cheney> 3 years ago, I used KDE under SUSE 8.0
<cheney> NOT 3 years, it is 6 years ago.
<ubuntu> hi im installing kubuntu everything went fine until 89% where it says "checking for packages to remove and has been like so for around 20 mins this happens everytime i try to install this, version 7.10, amd64 dvd and im running this on the live dvd
<kolla> hm, typical.. "getting upgrade prerequisites failed"
<cheney> I focuses on embedded linux since year 2000.
<ubuntu> hi im installing kubuntu everything went fine until 89% where it says "checking for packages to remove and has been like so for around 20 mins this happens everytime i try to install this, version 7.10, amd64 dvd and im running this on the live dvd is there anything thing that i can do please can someone help
<Lynoure> kolla: hmm. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/153980 has some potential workarounds
<kolla> 2008-02-25 10:18:31,324 ERROR pre-requists item 'http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/release-upgrader-dpkg/release-upgrader-dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu11.2_i386.udeb' is NOT trusted
<kolla> seen it before
<cntb> cheney
<Z3U5> Lynoure: Hi i seemed to have worked around and got the internet working, but still getting the same error while installing it isaying "checking for packages to remove" and 89%
<Lynoure> Z3U5: I'm confused now... On the same machine?
<Lynoure> Z3U5: Wouldn't that put you past the stage where you are using the kubuntu installer to install kubuntu?
<Z3U5> Lynoure: yep, i even ran check install disc which is on the install menu results were fine, im right now takling to you on the live dvd, yes, it has put me past that stage
<Z3U5> Lynoure: this stage happenes right after spanning for mirror
<Lynoure> Z3U5: It seems some people have managed past it by brutally restarting the computer, and then installing some needed driver after the reboot. What display card you have?
<Z3U5> Lynoure: nvidia geforce 6200
<Lynoure> Z3U5: hmm. not sure. If you are daring you could try removing the install cd, and rebooting from the stuckness.
<Z3U5> Lynoure: do i install needed drivers from adept manager, i tried to do that yesterday, all it showed was error in booting
<Lynoure> Z3U5: or you could try the alternate install cd
<Z3U5> Lynoure: i am not aware of this
<Z3U5> Lynoure: do i need to dload this
<Lynoure> Z3U5: It could help, yes.
<Z3U5> Lynoure: is there a way for kubuntu to check install and dload whatever is not
<Lynoure> Z3U5: It's downloadable through the normal kubuntu download page, but the installing experience is a bit different
<Lynoure> Z3U5: that depends on what error you get... You'll need it to get to at least a command line to do anything.
<Z3U5> Lynoure: "checking for programs to remove" thats where it gets stuck no error and it is still stuck there right now
<Lynoure> Z3U5: I got that. But you said you tried booting without cd from that, and got an error in the boot. Which error?
<Z3U5> Lynoure: lemme restart and try ill come and let you know
<harmental80> hey guys...kubuntu-desktop is making the kded to eat the processor up each time a usb device is plugged.....
<harmental80> any ideas?
<tass_2> got a problem with kdm: if i log in as user, it crashes and returns to the login screen
<tass_2> if I start x as root, it works
<Z3U5> Lynoure: the system booted into xp, i guess grub was not installed
<Lynoure> Z3U5: that's weird, I think the grub normally gets installed before that step. If I was physically there, I'd boot with a rescue cd to see if I can boot Linux at all from the harddisk, but I think the alternate install cd might be the best bet nevertheless
<Z3U5> Lynoure: can you give the url to download this
<Lynoure> Z3U5: where are you located? (So that I can give you the one to the closest mirror)
<Z3U5> Lynoure: india
<Lynoure> Z3U5: it was an amd64, right? This might be from the closest mirror: http://ubuntu.indika.net.id/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/gutsy/kubuntu-7.10-alternate-amd64.iso
<harmental> hey guys...if a remove --purge kubuntu-desktop...And then reinstall it....will i recover all my kde settings, kontact files, etc....?
<harmental> in order words...is it safe?
<jussi01> harmental: it wond do anything
<jussi01> wont
<jussi01> harmental: kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage
<harmental> jussi01: sorry..i forgot to tell that ill do remove --purge kubuntu-desktop and autoremove afterwards....
<jussi01> harmental: there is a chance it can break things
<harmental> jussi01: mmm....ok...so lets try another thing....i've upgraded to kde 3.5.9 last week...and i've been experiencing serious problems since: each time i plug an USB drive kded goes to roof (90% and counting) there is no icon on the desktop and i have to use dolphin for the drive to be automounted...also it hungs up kontact....
<harmental> i've tried purging kdm and kubuntu-desktop...the installing only kdm and things seem to work fine....the moment i install kubuntu-desktop the problem comes back....
<jussi01> ouch
<harmental> jussi01: i really dont know what to do...and google hasnt been of any help.....
<harmental> there has been similar reports but no solution whatsoever....
<jussi01> harmental: apart from a regress to 3.5.8 ...
<harmental> what i dont get is why kubuntu-desktop is responsible for that kind of behavior....
<harmental> jussi01: i think ill do that and pray...
<harmental> how can i roll back smoothly?
<jussi01> harmental: you dont need the meta package, so dont install it :)
<Z3U5> Lynoure: thanks later
<harmental> also (and this is a minor problem) the login screen is not the one i've set in the kdm manager...its not even the kubuntu login....i think is the default kde login...
<jussi01> harmental: where did you get the 3.5.9 packages?
<vlt> Hello. Will KDE 3.5.x still be availbale in Kubuntu 8.04?
<harmental> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-kde-3.5.9/ubuntu gutsy main
<harmental> as explained in kubuntu website
<jussi01> vlt: yes
<vlt> jussi01: Seems to be the better choice at the moment, right?
<jussi01> vlt: hardy will ship with both kde3 and 4 - 2 separate disks
<philipp_> hi there, does anyone know how to make the standard-search-funktion find anything (on an externel drive e.g.)
<Lynoure> philipp_: anything? Or something specific? I can make  find  find most things, but I bet there are some I'd have trouble with. Could help you better if you told a bit more on what you want to find...
<philipp_> i just want it to find my files on my usb-pen etc
<Lynoure> philipp_: all the files on the usb-pen?
<Lynoure> philipp_: or files by certain name, or some other criteria on the usb-pen?
<philipp_> maybee music files, whatever, just as the usual windows-search-funktion
<philipp_> of course filtering by name ^^
<Lynoure> philipp_: http://www.linux.com/articles/55377  is an excellent intro to using  find
<Lynoure> philipp_: e.g.  find /media/usb-pen -name "*.ogg"   would find all your ogg music files under /media/usb-pen
<harmental> jussi01: im done! how can i roll back smoothly to kde 3.5.9?
<philipp_> ah, i finally succeeded, thanks!
<jussi01> harmental: you mean to 3.5.8 ?
<harmental> yeap..thats right...good old 3.5.8
<ali3n51> hello
<jussi01> to be honest, im not exactly sure of the correctprocedure
<jussi01> !hi | ali3n51
<ubotu> ali3n51: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ali3n51> how i can change the boot screen
<jussi01> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<jussi01> hmmm
<jussi01> not that one
<ali3n51> i am using kubuntu
<jussi01> yeah, sorry about that, which boot screen do you want to change? the login?
<ali3n51> login and bootscreen
<jussi01> ali3n51: system settings - Splash screen
<ali3n51> how i can activate the splash screen
<ali3n51> to install splash screen in able to activate
<jussi01> ali3n51: I told you already...
<ali3n51> k
<harmental> does anybody know how to downgrade kde please?
<ali3n51> do u think ubuntu/kubuntu can attack the spyware/malware and viruses?
<vlt> Hello. Where can I test my installation of flashplugin?
<ali3n51> what anti virus sofware to use to prevent the attack
<ali3n51> how can update the kde 3.5 to 4.0
<jussi01> !virus | ali3n51
<ubotu> ali3n51: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<bab> Who has a Canon LiDE 500F? The scanner does a great job under Wi***ws but the SANE project said, that the status for this device is "unsupport" for a few years ... "GL841 based, to be added to genesys backend"
<jussi01> !kde4 > ali3n51
<ali3n51> if possible the kde 3.5 to update into kde 4.0
<jussi01> ali3n51: join #kubuntu-kde4
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<jussi01> oh no its ActionParsnip... ( hei there)
<ali3n51> beryl is compatible to kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> werd up jussi01
<ActionParsnip> ali3n51, absolutely
<ali3n51> oh really
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | ali3n51
<ubotu> ali3n51: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<SlimeyPete> ali3n51: yes, but compiz-fusion is preferred these days
<SlimeyPete> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<ali3n51> i have already installed is my system
<ali3n51> but i can't run the effects
<ActionParsnip> ali3n51, have you ran compiz --replace
<antowen> hola
<ActionParsnip> werd up antowen
<Z3U5> Lynoure:ok so i got the alternate cd as you asked me to, now what should i do
<Lynoure> Z3U5: more like recommended than asked. I found out some people who get the problem you got, do not get it when installing with the alternate cd
<Z3U5> Lynoure:thanks lemme see what happens, will keep you updated
<pushax> does anyone know of a MAME repository?
<SupaFly> Hello there, hey im using Kubuntu 7.10, and the crystal window's decoration, it was working fine( with my X800 XT ATI card ) until the other day, now the windows borders have dissapeared :S, i tired kwin--replace but that did not help, help much appreciated
<pushax> SupaFly: could it be your montior?
<SupaFly> no definatly not the monitor lol
<pushax> SupaFly: are you using a LCD?  if so max a window and press what ever button to auto align screen
<SupaFly> yes but i know what it is supposed to look like, the other day crystal decided not to play anymore and now i cant see the window borders anymore
<pushax> ALT-F3 ont he window
<pushax> SupaFly: I think you press ALT-F3 ont he window and it will put the border on
<pushax> on the...
<ActionParsnip> pushax, very yorkshire there :D
<sveri> does somebody know how to remove a 'weird' file?
<ActionParsnip> sveri, define weird
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> pushax: you want mame roms or an emulator?
<pushax> ActionParsnip: what do you mean by yorkshire?  I'm welsh..  hehehe
<pushax> jussi01: I'd like roms but mainly after the exec.  xmam is too old builds now.  like xmame is 2006 builds
<ActionParsnip> pushax, int is very yorkshire (leeds here)
<sveri> kubuntu tells me that the file is weired, ok, a bit more explanation, i mounted a backup partition on ext3 and try to delete some files, ls -lisa in the directory gives me: memory exhausted and ls -lisa xs_colors.h:2295969 ?r-S-w-rwx 22388 1493481812 2730945560 2910525775 1994-07-14 01:13 xs_colors.h
<SupaFly> yep but thats kcontrol pushax, and believe me ive tried to adjust the settings, but no luck
<ActionParsnip> sveri, try sudo rm <whatever file>
<sveri> and i i want to remove, chown, or chmod it linux tells me that operation is not permitted, the same if i do it as root
<sveri> +happens
<ActionParsnip> pushax, do you mean like www.romnation.net
<pushax> SupaFly: try kdesu kcontrol then adjust
<pushax> ActionParsnip: looking now.  thx.
<ActionParsnip> sveri, try sudo-ing stuff
<sveri> ActionParsnip: i did
<ActionParsnip> sveri, whats the output of 'file xs_colors.h' (without the 's)
<pushax> brb
<sveri> ActionParsnip: xs_colors.h: ERROR: invalid mode 074427
<ActionParsnip> sveri, sudo chmod 7777 xs_....
<ActionParsnip> sveri, then sudo rm xs_...
<sveri> ActionParsnip: again, the operation is not permitted
<ActionParsnip> sveri, got a live cd distro?
<sveri> yea
<sveri> but thats not the problem
<sveri> the partition is on another hard drive
<sveri> i can unmount it and acces it
<sveri> without booting from live cd
<ActionParsnip> sveri, true. just figured live cd would be ok
<sveri> yea, surely
<ActionParsnip> sveri, worth a shot. very weird how its "stuck"
<Sbucatone_> Hello World,
<sveri> ActionParsnip: yea
<peska> hi. Im searching for a tool like scotty. Does anybody have some recomendations?
<sveri> ActionParsnip: i never seen that before
<Sbucatone_> scotty mm nice name what is ? peska
<peska> Sbucatone_: it's a graphical network analyser. for mapping LANs...
<Sbucatone_> peska: ah well like look lan , in understand ..well i am sorry i don't know nothing about that
<pushax> jussi01: I was hoping there would be a secret or open respository just for mame stuff. heheh
<Sbucatone_> peska: look at this maybe can be usefull or not http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=521731
<ActionParsnip> peska, ethereal is cool :)
<peska> Sbucatone_: thanx. I'll check it.
<pushax> I've got the mame bug after watching The King of Kong movie.
<Sbucatone_> ActionParsnip: is this on repo ?
<peska> ActionParsnip: ethereal still exists?
<ActionParsnip> Sbucatone_, try it
<milestone> hi all
<ActionParsnip> peska, yeah its awesome dude
<ActionParsnip> hi milestone
<ActionParsnip> !hi | milestone
<ubotu> milestone: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<milestone> is it possible to define search domains within knetworkmanager or networkmanager in general?
<milestone> it keeps overwriting my changes in /etc/resolv.conf
<milestone> any help is highly appreciated
<ActionParsnip> milestone, no idea sorry
<ActionParsnip> milestone, someone else maybe able to
<vlt> Hello. When I load http://www.adobe.com/products/flash/about/ in Firefox I get a "Flas is installed, version 9.0.115" window. Using Konqueror I don't see this message, get an html only version from maps.google.com and can't watch youtube videos, for example. Any ideas what to check first?
<vlt> s/Flas/Flash
<vlt> I installed the flashplugin-nonfree package 9.0.48.0.0ubuntu11~dapper3 from dapper-backports.
<ActionParsnip> vlt, try sudo cp-ing the .so file to your plugins directory
<vlt> ActionParsnip: Where's the .so file and where the plugin dir?
<ActionParsnip> vlt, if you got the file from adobe, you should extract it to get an installer and a .so file? is that what you have
<ActionParsnip> vlt, and are you on 32bit or 64bit kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Hmm. Running ktorrent, and every so often i get an error on a torrent  'too many open files'
<vlt> ActionParsnip: No, I installed/used the Kubuntu package
<vlt> 32bit
<ActionParsnip> vlt, 32bit is good :D
<ActionParsnip> vlt, get the archive file and copy it to your plugins dir
<vlt> ActionParsnip: I'm pretty sure it worked a few days ago, rigtht after I installed it, hmmm ...
<ActionParsnip> vlt, http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<vlt> ActionParsnip: What's wrong with the package from backports?
<ActionParsnip> vlt, id uninstall what you installed too (saves confusion and space)
<ActionParsnip> vlt, ive never liked backports myself. This is just how I do it. I use firefox too but konqueror should be similar
<vlt> ActionParsnip: Ok, I'll try.
<ActionParsnip> vlt, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/64255-macromedia-flash-player-konqueror-web-browser.html
<Floppy_doggy> I got a problem here, when im talking in my mic i hear my own voice. How do i fix this?
<vlt> Floppy_doggy: Check you (alsa)mixer settings. You can choose there what source should be audible.
<vlt> s/you/your
<ActionParsnip> Floppy_doggy, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/help-i-cant-record-line-inmic-on-alsa-cs46xx-438831/
<gundam_rx78nt1> I try to reboot my laptop and instead of coming to kdm, it comes to the terminal.  Once I log in and do /etc/init.d/kdm restart, it arrives to the kdm login page... what can be wrong?
<gundam_rx78nt1> !hda-intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda-intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vlt> gundam_rx78nt1: Have you checked that kdm isn't already running in VT7?
<vlt> gundam_rx78nt1: (by pressing Alt+F7)
<gundam_rx78nt1> it wasn't.  when I went to vt7, all I had was a blinking cursor.
<gundam_rx78nt1> this was after the recent update.
<gundam_rx78nt1> oh, wait a minute. brb.
<vlt> gundam_rx78nt1: I often had this on Kubuntu Feisty. Then someday on of the updates fixed it ...
<vlt> s/on/one
<vlt> (only the second "on")
<vlt> nm
 * vlt seems to have some ov his keys broken
<pushax> haven't tested yet but here are latest builds of mame.  http://wallyweek.altervista.org/rel123.php
<siofwolves> is there an app to play realplayer files .rm ?
<igno> grul: Hello my young lad
<grul> igno, I have a great pdf for you, it's about something remotely related to kubuntu. http://ocw.mit.edu/NR/rdonlyres/Sloan-School-of-Management/15-023JSpring-2007/0C83B5D6-D4D4-453F-979A-2C771FCD416F/0/lect17.pdf
<siofwolves> nvm, found it.
<gundam_rx78nt1> Ok I realized what my problem was...
<gundam_rx78nt1> Now, if I can get my audio card working...
<farnz_> okey first time ive installed Kubuntu any does and dont's????
<gundam_rx78nt1> I did an update and had to remove the linux header package, it removed my audio card drivers.  I have re-installed alsa, headers, and restricted drivers.  I can't find any drivers to modprobe.
<gundam_rx78nt1> The driver that is required is snd-hda-intel
<gundam_rx78nt1> any help?
<Thecks> Apt is locked for some reason, anybody know how to unlock it? :)
<Pici> Thecks: If you are sure that you are using sudo and have no other package managers open...
<gundam_rx78nt1> if you don't have anything that has it open, do a sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Pici> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Thecks> Thaks =]
<Thecks> Nope, fresh install, it was doing updates and just crashed.. fun =[
<Thecks> Good, looks like it's happy again =]
<mingo__> hola
<mingo__> va aqui no hay nadie
<gundam_rx78nt1> !spanish |mingo__
<ubotu> mingo__: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<farnz_> HELP! why does my mouse keep locking up????
<farnz_> please
<pushax> farnz_: what type of mouse is it
<pushax> gone
<xrestassuredx> how can i change the size of icons in dropdown menu items? i accidentally applied one of those "blind people" themes and now everything is huge!
<spyd3r> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<xrestassuredx> it's not my resolution
<spyd3r> it wasnt meant for you
<spyd3r> i didi it for myself
<xrestassuredx> ah
<spyd3r> im trying to figure everything out
<spyd3r> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<MrJigsaw> SlimeyPete: thanks for the help with qtparte.. now it fucked up a VERY importent harddrive of mine..
 * SlimeyPete blinks at MrJigsaw 
<MrJigsaw> Not even funny..
<SlimeyPete> I'm not sure what you're talking about
<SlimeyPete> MrJigsaw: I'm just intrigued as to why you aimed that at me... I don't remember discussing qtparted with you. Was it a long time ago?
<saki> Any ideals as to why my computer would suddenly have the fans go insane followed by a self-reboot?
<Dr_willis> saki,  desktop or laptop?
<saki> Desktop
<spyd3r> saki!! i need help lol
<saki> Why hello, spyd3r
<ActionParsnip> sup spyd3r?
<Dr_willis> saki,  could be the video card drivers crashing.  the fan speed on my desktop of the video card is only 'slow' wheni have the video card drivers loaded.
<MrJigsaw> yesterday evening SlimeyPete..
<spyd3r> i cant get compiz-fusion to work
<MrJigsaw> you tolk me yo load it up to fix grub.. and now one of my most important harddrives is gone
<spyd3r> the guide i was given last night wont work for some reason
<Dr_willis> spyd3r,  ati or nvidia card?
<saki> Hrm...I think it has something to do with my ram because that was the last thing I switched before it started doing this.
<spyd3r> nvidia
<saki> but the last time I had this problem was because the RAM was mixed speed.
<spyd3r> geforce 6100
<saki> Long time ago, DDR 400 mixed with 333
<Dr_willis> spyd3r you do have the actual nvidia drivers setup? used the restricted manager tool and installed them?
<saki> but this time I bought brand new kingston DDR2 1066
<SlimeyPete> erm... doesn't ring a bell, sorry. I think I mentioned the alternate CD and grub-install to you if that's what you mean, MrJigsaw?
<saki> all four gigabytes together in a pack
<SlimeyPete> or... was that to someone else
<spyd3r> yes i have
<Dr_willis> spyd3r, You may want to go into detail as to whats not working..  and what you have done so far to trouble shoot this.
<SlimeyPete> MrJigsaw: yeah, I just scrolled back and can't see me mentioning qtparted. I think you have the wrong person.
<saki> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<spyd3r> ok when i got to install the compiz and plugins package it asks if i want to continue
<spyd3r> i say y
<spyd3r> and it aborts
<spyd3r> so no package for me
<Dr_willis> spyd3r,  so the issue is that the pakcage manager is goofing up.. whats the exact error type message?
<spyd3r> id hafta do it all again
<spyd3r> hold on lemme do it
<Dr_willis> You did a 'sudo apt-get update ' 'sudo apt-get upgrade'  befor trying?
<Dr_willis> It pays to take notes. :)
<harmental_> an urgent upgrade is needed to repair the kde 3.5.9 bugs....does anybody know if it is coming anytime soon???
<Dr_willis> harmental_,  check the kubuntu forums perhaps?
<ActionParsnip> harmental_, if its available, get it in :)
<Dr_willis> Im not even using 3.5.9 yet.
<spyd3r> im doing it now
<spyd3r> gimme a sec
<saki> Time to test out the power of this /fully/ functional battlestation!
<harmental_> ActionParsnip: if what is available??
<spyd3r> ummmmm the upgrade option........does that d/l every update available for my system?
<Dr_willis> spyd3r,  yes. basicially
<pushax> how can I install a package without it wanting to remove another?
<pushax> is there a way to firce just the pciked apet package to install?
<Dr_willis> remove another? what one is it wanting to remove?
<pushax> is there a way to force just the picked adept package to install?
<pushax> Dr_willis: I've installed a new version of MAME, but I want to use the kxmame gui frontend.  when I pick it in Adpet it wants to remove a DEB package of the new MAme I got.
<spyd3r> crap
<spyd3r> its gunna be downloading forever.....
<pushax> Dr_willis: I'm sure the kxmame front end for mame should work on any mame build
<Dr_willis> pushax,  do you downloaded a newer mame  deb from somewhere?
<Dr_willis> I normally compile the latest mame from source. and keep it in my users dir. Then point kxmame to that binary/version.
<pushax> Dr_willis: yep I got the latest ver 0.123  the xmame version is from 2006 on the main repositories
<pushax> http://wallyweek.altervista.org/rel123.php
<Dr_willis> odd that kxmame wants to remove the newer mame..  Unless the package names/versions are not matching some how
<pushax> Dr_willis: it considers it a different item as it's not a new version of xmame.  the new mame I have is sdlmame
<Dr_willis> yea. ya could edit the .deb file to tell it to ignore the conflicts i guess..  But that sounds like a hassle.
<pushax> Dr_willis: I wanted to know if there is a way to force a single picked package without ti doing toher association processing
<spyd3r> those lines you gave me are d/ling now willis
<spyd3r> says i have 40 some odd minutes to go
<Dr_willis> No idea on that pushax  - proberly is. apt has so many features its scary
<pushax> Dr_willis: that maybe a ways
<Dr_willis> i wonder what owuld happenif you remove kxmame and the other mame, then install the new, THEN install kxmame.
<slon__> русские есть?
<Dr_willis> actually - isent the mame  variants like xmame, sdlmame, and the others sort of a 'you can only have 1' instlled  sort of limit?
<Dr_willis> I always found the ones in the repos to be so old. I just use source. :) havent messed with them much.
<Dr_willis> Well Its bed time for me. Goodnight all.
<pushax> Dr_willis: well the sdlmame deb didn't want to instlal when it saw xmame and kxmame doesn't want sdl installed when trying it
<spyd3r> crap now im left alone agin
<Creationist> I'm trying to get wireless working on my neighbor's laptop and have found some guides, but they all require internet access from the laptop.  Obviously, the laptops wireless access doesn't work, but neither does using my wired internet... I connect the cable and nothing.
<farnz__> yo
<farnz__>  hello
<saki> !64bit
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<Daisuke-Ido> that should say "pretty much fully supported, with a few caveats"
<saki> xD
<saki> Chroot environment
<saki> I'm trying to decide if that might be the problem
<saki> just if its trying to access some of the RAM thats hidden due to the 32-bit system.
<saki> and causing an address failure
<bittin> Hi somone knows how to get Tele2 Broadband to work in Kubuntu?
<Daisuke-Ido> would probably be more likely to get an answer if you informed people as to what kind of connection Tele2 is...
<bittin> a DSL connection
<Daisuke-Ido> external modem, ethernet to the pc?
<Daisuke-Ido> cat5, rather
<bittin> its from a router
<Daisuke-Ido> are you on that machine now?
<bittin> and i putted it in to electroicy things
<bittin> nah but i got it besides me
<bittin> 1 cm
<Daisuke-Ido> hmm
<Daisuke-Ido> i'm not seeing anything, it should be exactly like any other wired connection
<bittin> i also thinks so
<bittin> the problem is i need to get PPPoE to work
<jussi01> !pppoe | bittin
<ubotu> bittin: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<bittin> jussi01: yepp but can't download that package without internet on that computer
<jussi01> !aptoncd | bittin
<ubotu> bittin: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<bittin> thats true
<bittin> but don't got an empty cd at all here :P
<jussi01> :)
<mrunagi> go buy some lol
<jussi01> well then...
<bittin> don't got moneys
<bittin> trying to help my grand parents
<bittin> and its far away from town
<mrunagi> i have tons here and im broke
<mrunagi> want some?
<jussi01> bittin:  any chance of networking the 2 pc's, then internet connection sharing for a bit?
<bittin> maybe
<bittin> if i knowed how i do that from mac osx Wirless to Kubuntu?
<mrunagi> why not dl the deb you need and put it on the other
<jussi01> bittin: wait a sec, cant you just use kppp which is already installed?
<bittin> i can send it with m-player =)
<bittin> mp3-player
<jussi01> bittin: try kppp in the "internet" menu
<bittin> should do that
<sammu> how can u share files in here?
<mrunagi> i use kppp for bluetooth DUN
<mrunagi> =)
<playstation3> hi aşş
<playstation3> all
<jussi01> hi
<playstation3> i need an updated sources.list file
<playstation3> where can i find
<playstation3> i cant update , upgrade or install any updates
<playstation3> i m using 7.10
<playstation3> gutsy
<mrunagi> updated sources? what do you mean by that
<jussi01> playstation3: what errror does it give?
<playstation3> Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/gutsy-security/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found
<playstation3> and more like this
<jussi01> playstation3: go to adet, click manage repositories, and choose a new mirror
<jussi01> adept*
<spyd3r> how do i get the cube effect to work?
<jussi01> ok, hang on, you are using which arch?
<spyd3r> mrunagi!!
<spyd3r> hi
<playstation3> adept not updating , giving errors also
<jussi01> spyd3r: you will probably get more help on that in #compiz-fusion
<spyd3r> ive tried everyone ignores me
<jussi01> playstation3: are you on ppc?
<playstation3> yep , playstation3 Cell
<jussi01> spyd3r: its quite a busy channel, I would suggest try again
<BluesKaj> got biggie crash this morning, no desktop except for the panel , but now the login sequence quits at the 3rd symbol and goes back to the login page. I had managed to boot up normally previous to this and then everything crashed. I'm on TTY prompt right now.
<jussi01> playstation3: ask in #ubuntu-powerpc
<BluesKaj> tried reconfiguring X but nothing
<jussi01> BluesKaj: move you .kde to another place, see if its a setting
<jussi01> your*
<BluesKaj> how
<jussi01> BluesKaj:go to /home/username then mv .kde .kde-old
<Blueskaj> oops , jussi01  , what did you mean by 'moving kde' ?
<jussi01> Blueskaj: not kde, but your .kde  folder
<Blueskaj> I'm in the shell prompt using irssi
<mrunagi> weird..........on a samba share, copy and paste requires a password that doesnt exist, but moving a folder  doesnt
<Blueskaj> jussi01:  I have no access to folders other than cli commands
<mrunagi> Blueskaj: that is a cli command
<jussi01> Blueskaj: as i said before, use:  mv .kde .kde-old
<mrunagi> sudo mv ~/.kde ~/.kdeold
<jussi01> mrunagi: shouldnt need sudo there
<jussi01> its a user folder
<mrunagi> i see
<mrunagi> i have a bad habit of using sudo for everything
<jussi01> mrunagi: yes, that is a bad habit...
<mrunagi> WHY does smb ask me for a password that doesnt exist =(
<hydrogen> yay for the additional security sudo provides!
<Blueskaj> ok, did that in another shell, now I do ?
<jussi01> Blueskaj: startx :)
<hydrogen> mmm
<hydrogen> startx is probably a bad idea
<spyd3r> hi mrunagi
<spyd3r> :P
<Blueskaj> exit
<hydrogen> unless you've set you're window manager of choice
<hydrogen> to be that which you prefer
<hydrogen> otherwise you get to play twm
<hydrogen> with twm*
<mrunagi> hi spyd3r
<mrunagi> startx will tell you why X wont load =/
<mrunagi> kdm start doesnt unless its somewhere i dunno
<hydrogen>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mrunagi> thats just an extra step i have to take lol
<mrunagi> :D
<mrunagi> spyd3r: what are you working on today
<spyd3r> figuring out how to get compiz to actually work
<spyd3r> res is fixed
<mrunagi> why doesnt it 'work'
<mrunagi> tell compiz to get a job
<spyd3r> and all the compiz-fusion stuff is on
<spyd3r> but its not working the way its sposed to i guess
<mrunagi> then whats the problem
<mrunagi> why
<mrunagi> be specific man!
<spyd3r> here take a look
<mrunagi> ::blank stare::
<spyd3r> http://pastebin.ca/917641
<kulacs> sonebody speaks hungary?
<mrunagi> im hungry
<spyd3r> im english
<jussi01> !hu
<ubotu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<sammu> ᴞ‽⁂₩☠
<mrunagi> spyd3r: what happens when you push ctrl alt right arrow
<spyd3r> switches desktops
<spyd3r> i have that affect
<spyd3r> but no 3d cube
<mrunagi> i mean does it slide?
<mrunagi> or just switch
<spyd3r> its only using 2 desktops
<mrunagi> i  know this
<mrunagi> answer my question
<mrunagi> lol
<spyd3r> i see a 3d effect when i do ti
<mrunagi> what kind of 3d effect
<spyd3r> but it just shows a backside of my current desktop and its a blank desktop
<mrunagi> thats the cube
<mrunagi> open a terminal
<mrunagi> ccsm
<mrunagi> have fun with the settings
<mrunagi> in general theres a place to define how many horizontal desktops.........change it from 2 to 4
<spyd3r> i have been but i wanted the whole cube
<spyd3r> not just 2 sides
<mrunagi> well i just told you how to get 4
<mrunagi> apparently you havent read it yet
<mrunagi> =x
<spyd3r> on my taskbar it says i have 4
<siofwolves> is there a way to see what download speeds i'm getting? i'm downloading java atm and it'd be nice to see what the speed is.
<spyd3r> but its only switching between 2
<mrunagi> spyd3r: read above
<spyd3r> do the ccsm in the terminal?
<spyd3r> or just open the ccsm?
<mrunagi> spyd3r: or if you want k menu > settings > advanced desktop effects settings
<spyd3r> its already open
<spyd3r> but i have it set for cube
<spyd3r> and its still only showing 2 desktops
<mrunagi> dude..........i cant help you more than telling you how to change that as i have already done
<mrunagi> do i need to say it again?
<spyd3r> im not understanding then i guess
<Daisuke-Ido> go to #compiz-fusion if you need more help
<spyd3r> im in there now
<spyd3r> no ones answering me
<mrunagi> im answering you qand you arent listening lol
<mrunagi> <mrunagi> in general theres a place to define how many horizontal desktops.........change it from 2 to 4
<spyd3r> im in ccsm
<spyd3r> what do i need to change for the 4 desktops then
<mrunagi> i just said it for the second time
<spyd3r> yea see i told u im a noob
<spyd3r> i have no idea where to look
<mrunagi> you said you are in ccsm...........
<Daisuke-Ido> General Options > Desktop Size tab > Number of Desktops
<spyd3r> theres like 50 different options with sub menus
<Daisuke-Ido> change that to 4
<spyd3r> i am
<mrunagi> then go to general
<mrunagi> desktop size..........
<mrunagi> horizontal virtual size to 4
<Daisuke-Ido> mrunagi: you can't just tell someone who doesn't know the program to look "here", because there's a lot in "here" - try a detailed trail that will get them to where they need to know
<Blueskaj> ctrl+alt+F1 doesn't give me the TTY prompt while booting,. Boots directly to the login page, so starting X is not possible .:(
<spyd3r> i dont know where desktop size tab is
<mrunagi> its under general options
<mrunagi> where in ccsm are you right now spyd3r
<spyd3r> wheres general options lol
<Daisuke-Ido> oiy vey
<spyd3r> im looking at a screen
<mrunagi> and it says....
<spyd3r> that has filter with a search box
<spyd3r> category
<spyd3r> lists the diff categories
<Daisuke-Ido> JUST to the right of that
<spyd3r> preferences
<Daisuke-Ido> there's a General Options button.
<mrunagi> such as....GENERAL?
<mrunagi> my head hurts....
<Daisuke-Ido> ...and yes, it's also listed under category
<spyd3r> advanced ok i did i t
<Daisuke-Ido> advanced what?
<spyd3r> nuthing
<mrunagi> advanced?
<spyd3r> mistype
<spyd3r> but im only gettin 3 lol
<mrunagi> getting 3 what
<Daisuke-Ido> i need excedrin
<mrunagi> share Daisuke-Ido?
<Daisuke-Ido> deal
<spyd3r> ok i got 4 now
<mrunagi> yay!!!!
<spyd3r> now where do i get skins and so forth?
<mrunagi> skins?
<spyd3r> i have wobbly windows
<mrunagi> themes?
<spyd3r> but i want it to look like beryl
<spyd3r> yes
<mrunagi> what do you mean look like beryl
<spyd3r> go to youtube
<mrunagi> i dont need to
<spyd3r> look at the video for vista aero vs beryl
<Blueskaj> what's the best way to get to the TTY prompt after the boot menu ?
<Daisuke-Ido> beryl doesn't exist
<mrunagi> Blueskaj: only way i know is ctrl alt f1 f2 f3 etc
<spyd3r> wha?
<Daisuke-Ido> it merged with compiz
<spyd3r> yes
<spyd3r> i know that
<Daisuke-Ido> so...  what's the problem?
<spyd3r> but i want the same features as in that video
<mrunagi> spyd3r: what do you mean by 'look like beryl'
<spyd3r> go look at the video!
<Daisuke-Ido> they're all there, learn your way around ccsm
<spyd3r> youll see
<spyd3r> i want everything you can see there
<Daisuke-Ido> spyd3r: you're going to have to do better than that
<spyd3r> the rocketdock?
<spyd3r> the backgrounds?
<spyd3r> wallpapers whatever you wanna call em
<mrunagi> wtf is rocketdock
<mrunagi> !rocketdock
<Daisuke-Ido> rocketdock isn't part of beryl or compiz.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rocketdock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<spyd3r> when you close a window it has sparklies
<spyd3r> it looks like rocketdock
<Daisuke-Ido> that's in the effects
<spyd3r> if u want to know what im saying go watch the video
 * Daisuke-Ido grumbles
<Filled-Void> I have kde installed on my Ubuntu system and I was tryign to use the themes I previously used on gnome but it doesnt seem to work. I think they are gtk themes . Can I use GTK themes in kde?
<spyd3r> skip halfway through and you can see it
<Daisuke-Ido> it's not our job to go look at the video for you.
<spyd3r> i know this
<spyd3r> but i dont know any other way to explain it
<mrunagi> you mean you want the dock at the top?
<spyd3r> that
<spyd3r> and more
<mrunagi> you want awn
<spyd3r> im a total and utter noob dazzled by pretty lights
<spyd3r> so where do i go to get that?
<Filled-Void> spyd3r, theres an awn guide in Ubuntu Forums. It has a good write up on how to install
<mrunagi> spyd3r: there is alot going on in that video that isnt beryl
<mrunagi> ooooh thats kiba dock
<mrunagi> you dont want kiba
<spyd3r> whats wrong with it?
<mrunagi> its unstable
<mrunagi> very noob unfriendly
<spyd3r> ah ok
<spyd3r> but thats not beryl?
<al-_-Gir> next ubuntu will have kde4 as default desktop enviroment ?
<HydrogenF> No
<mrunagi> lol i xkilled my desktop
<mrunagi> how do i get it back
<spyd3r> mrunagi did you see the effect when the window was closed in that video
<spyd3r> how do i get that?
<mrunagi> lol please help  me i cant restart x for another hour
<mrunagi> spyd3r: wait till next release
<spyd3r> what?
<mrunagi> that wont be added till the next release spyd3r
<spyd3r> hmmm
<spyd3r> so that video is it a demo?
<mrunagi> no that video is of beryl
<mrunagi> what is the command to start the actual desktop anyone know
<Arwen> Beryl == dead, obsolete, and broken
 * mrunagi is read with embarrassment
<mrunagi> red rather
<mrunagi> ah.........its kdesktop
<edju> Doesn't ubuntu provide a list of debs available for download?  I've looked and looked, but can't find one.  Specifically, looking for a heron list.
<mrunagi> are you friggen kidding me?!!?
<mrunagi> starting the desktop killed my file transfer!
<mrunagi> how annyoing
<Pici> edju: packages.ubuntu.com?
<Arwen> edju, packages.ubuntu.com
<mrunagi> screw it in that case im restarting x brb
<Arwen> they're also in a list somewhere in /var/lib/apt
<edju> Ah, thanks.
<edju> Well, that was easy enough.  Now, I need alsa 1.0.16, which is in hardy - can I remove gutsy alsa .14, and use dpkg to install the hardy .16, or will that break stuff?
<Arwen> alsa is usually linked against the kernel so I would imagine that would be a bad idea
<mrunagi> i am UNHAPPY right now =)
<edju> Arwen, Thanks.  I thought that wouldn't work.  Wait till April, I guess.
<Arwen> edju, well, actually, you could download the source packages and compile them
<Arwen> that should work
<mrunagi> omg!!!!! why does smb ask me for a password that doesnt exist
<edju> I tried that - didn't work.  Must have missed some steps or other.
<Arwen> mrunagi, that's how SMB authentication works. Respond with a blank password.
<dbglt> I'm using kde4, and seem to have lost the panel at the bottom of the screen. Any idea how to get it back?
<mrunagi> nope
<jpatrick> dbglt: #kubuntu-kde4
<mrunagi> what is kde4
<jpatrick> !kde4 > mrunagi
<mrunagi> i wouldnt call it a major release
<mrunagi> can you safely run kde3 and kde4 next to each other?
<jpatrick> mrunagi: not a major release??
<jpatrick> mrunagi: yes
<MGalaxy> is there any program to mange DSL accounts in kubuntu easily? (except PPPTRAY )
<mrunagi> i heard it was broken
<spyd3r> ok mrunagi im done for a little while i guess
<spyd3r> ill ttyl
<GAZEL> How can I disable ACPI when installing ?
<nosrednaekim> GAZEL» before you boot, there is an otpion for editing the boot parameters, add "noacpi" to those parameters
<GAZEL> nosrednaekim: how can i do it
<GAZEL> editing boot parameters
<nosrednaekim> GAZEL» it says on the grub screen for the liveCD (where you select what to start up) I think its f12 or something.
<Daisuke-Ido> nosrednaekim: some days just aren't worth the effort it takes to chew through the restraints, eh?
<GAZEL> thanks
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke-Ido» what?
<Daisuke-Ido> nevermind :)
<Daisuke-Ido> a play on "some days aren't worth the effort it takes to get out of bed"
<nosrednaekim> oh :)
<nosrednaekim> never had a day like that
<Daisuke-Ido> loving xfce, by the way
<nosrednaekim> xfce is nice on older HW... but I usually end up missing my KDE :)
<nosrednaekim> BBL
<mrunagi> xfce is ugly =(
<GAZEL> nosrednaekim:
<GAZEL>     PCI: BIOS bug:MCFG area at f000000 is not
<GAZEL> E820-reserved
<GAZEL>     PCI: Not using MMCONFIG
<GAZEL>     ACPI: Getting CPU index for acpid 0x3
<GAZEL>     ACPI: Getting CPU index for acpid 0x4
<mrunagi> !paste
<GAZEL> i tried noacpi but this problem still continues
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<GAZEL> mrunagi: it isnt large text i think, but thanks for suggestion :)
<mrunagi> GAZEL: its more than 3 lines
<mrunagi> it doesnt matter what you think it matters what the ops think..........but whatever man its your ban not mine
<jpatrick> mrunagi: personally I'd mute, not ban
<mrunagi> i dunno the actions that deeply i was just trying to help the fella out =/
<jpatrick> :) aren't we all?
<mrunagi> lol
<mrunagi> no one ever listens to me anyway i dunno why i try
<Exilant> Hi, i'm thinking about encrypting my harddisc (probably only /home), there are some nice tools, but what would be the (k)ubuntu way?
<mrunagi> !encrypt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encrypt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> hmm "Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key" - Server error...'scuse the caps but I'm quoting the error ..then it says  remove /tmp/ .X0-lock ..which I tried but there's no such command, so i'm stuck with the TTY ... what's to be done ?
<stdin> Exilant: have a read of /usr/share/doc/cryptsetup/CryptoRoot.HowTo  (from the cryptsetup package)
<BluesKaj> stdin: any ideas about my X problem ?
<stdin> BluesKaj: when you say "there's no such command" what do you mean
<stdin> ?
<sivaji> image i have a dual boot system xp and ubuntu if i remove kubuntu partition , will i be able to use grub to boot xp ?
<BluesKaj> that was the error response to "remove /tmp/ X0-lock"
<BluesKaj> err.X0-lock
<Exilant> BluesKaj: rm /tmp/X0-lock
<stdin> BluesKaj: "rm" is the remove command, and it's /tmp/.X0-lock
<stdin> you'd want to "sudo rm /tmp/.X11-unix/X0 /tmp/.X11-unix/X0"
<stdin> erm "sudo rm /tmp/.X11-unix/X0 /tmp/.X0"
<stdin> that'll remove the lock and the socket so X should work
<mrunagi> note that sudo rm is NOT rename.........you will make that mistake one time
<mrunagi> and only once
<Exilant> :)
<stdin> there is no rename, just move ;)
<BluesKaj> ok . i forgot rm was remove
<mrunagi> i learned that the hard way
 * mrunagi giggles in shame
<mrunagi> lol
<stdin> 'whatis <command>' is always a good thing when you don't know
<Exilant> ok, so i'm going to use cryptsetup...
<mrunagi> i thought i knew
<mrunagi> till the dir didnt exist anymore
<jpatrick> stdin: awesome, I didn't know that trick
<stdin> :)
<mrunagi> sweet i dont have to trust people anymore
<mrunagi> people tell me to do commands all the time and im like............ok
<stdin> I always read (part of) the man page before trying a new command, more out of habit than distrust
<BluesKaj> stdin:  .X11-unix/X0 , no such file or directory. /tmp/ is adirectory
<stdin> BluesKaj: I put "sudo rm /tmp/.X11-unix/X0 /tmp/.X0"
<stdin> /tmp/.X11-unix/X0 is a socket and /tmp/.X0 is a lock file
<wad> Do any of you guys use Thunderbird and Firefox under Kubunut? When I click a URL in an email message under Thunderbird, Firefox doesn't notice. Not sure how to fix this problem.
<BluesKaj> ok stdin  I'll try again, but i'm pretty sure i followed your comand exactly , last time
<stdin> everything is under /tmp, if it doesn't exist you may have nuked it already, so just try starting X again
<BluesKaj> stdin:  startx goes to "initializing system services" then stops after 2 icons and reverts back to the login ...looks like a vicious cylcle
<stdin> what about just starting /etc/init.d/kdm ?
<BluesKaj> hang on, trying
<BluesKaj> nope stdin , nothing
<stdin> how did the problem start?
<whabo>  guys help please how do i completely remove avant window nagigator ...... when i installed it installed 53 mbs and alot of packages ... but when i removed it it only removed 1 package HELP{ please
<BluesKaj> stdin, I logged in normally and after checking kmail , the screen went black except for the panel , so decided to reboot when i couldn't reconfigure the desktop sceen or the screensaver in system settings
<mrunagi> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<mrunagi> when is kde4 suppose to be implemented in the repos for kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> note : my hardware is ok since the XP partiton is still ok, and the extapp in windows can see the files on ext3 /hda2
<BluesKaj> I think I should have stayed away from kde 3.5.9...nothing but probs since then
<stdin> BluesKaj: see what it says in /var/log/Xorg.0.log, look for lines with (EE) and (WW). but ignore font warnings
<swatto> whats the shortcut for opening terminal please
<BluesKaj> stdin: anyway ..got some errands to do ..BBL
<tass1412> how to fade the wallpaper-changes?
<nosrednaekim> mrunagi» hardy
<Arwen> Trolltech was bought out by Nokia -- therefore, development status is endangered?
<nosrednaekim> nah
<DaSkreech> Arwen: not currently
<DaSkreech> Curerntly it's the same except with oodles of money behind it now
<coreymon77> so
<coreymon77> whats the point of kde 359
<coreymon77> ?
<stdin> bug fix release
<coreymon77> shouldnt they be working more on 4?
<stdin> they are
<emilsedgh> bugfixes
<Arwen> coreymon77, they are
<Arwen> the bugfixes are backported
<emilsedgh> for kubuntu, just bugfixes
<coreymon77> cause im still waiting for a kde4 konversation to come out
<coreymon77> x11.app has been crashing alot lately ;)
<Arwen> I'm still waiting for KDE 4 to come out...
<stdin> coreymon77: konversation is not part of the KDE project
<emilsedgh> coreymon77: 3 version will be used in several years.they shouldnt just drop it.also they are not spending mych time on it
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> Arwen: lol\
<emilsedgh> konversation will be ported soon, but kpete guys has no plan to support irc atm :(
<redshark> bonsoir!!
<coreymon77> ya, until it gets a lot more stable, im not gonna be using it much
<redshark> personne ne parle le français,
<coreymon77> my dell box cant handle it, and kde4/mac isnt all that good yet
<coreymon77> redshark: a bit
<stdin> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<coreymon77> redshark: this is the english channel though
<redshark> ok merci
<coreymon77> emilsedgh: how do you know about konv being ported?
<llutz> anyone using a sdr (software defined radio) and linrad or other software with gutsy and may give me some hints?
<emilsedgh> i asked
<coreymon77> asked who?
<emilsedgh> in a commit digest, if its going to be ported, and one of devs said it will be ported soon
<coreymon77> and what do you mean by soon?
<emilsedgh> let me find it
 * nosrednaekim read that and was excited
<coreymon77> anyways
<coreymon77> time for class
<coreymon77> bye guys
<lzfy> hi
<lzfy> can someone please help me getting sound to work?
<Sbucatone_> lzfy: what's problem
<gianluca> !list
<Sbucatone_> lzfy: open a terminal type : alsamixer
<Sbucatone_> lzfy: put everythings to max
<lzfy> I can see my soundcard in kmixer but I can't hear anything
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lzfy> I tried that :(
<Sbucatone_> lzfy: lspci
<Sbucatone_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jussi01> lzfy: which soundcard?
<lzfy> nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2
<lzfy> chipset is Sigmatel STAC9200
<Sbucatone_> lzfy: wait a bit
<lzfy> sure
<Sbucatone_> lzfy: mm i see a lots of folks have problem with this card
<Sbucatone_> lzfy: have you tried  to compile alsa driver ?
<BluesKaj> exit
<lzfy> yes
<lzfy> I also upgraded to Hardy but that also didn't work
<Sbucatone_> lzfy: mm it seems with feisty that worked...so i have found one has said mmm i ma sorry but uluckly i got few informations around the web
<Sbucatone_> lzfy: i suggest this try to compile alsa driver i know there is 1.0.16 now
<Sbucatone_> lzfy: so if doesn't work you can always try to compile ,
<lzfy> thanks anyway
<Sbucatone_> lzfy: have you seen wiki ? to compiling alsa ?
<lzfy> i think it has to with the alsa.conf file
<blistov> anyone know why after updates today, ksmserver is failing to start, causeing all kdm logins to fail.
<blistov> ?
<lzfy>  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<lzfy> this file I meant
<jussi01> blistov: on hardy or gutsy?
<blistov> i assume gutsy. its for a client.
<Sbucatone_> lzfy: rigt sometime you should add some line to that files
<jussi01> blistov: I have not had such peoblems, and Im fully updated
<lzfy> yeah but I don't know what to add :P
<twosouls82> blistov: check it with "cat /etc/issue"
<twosouls82> (ref "I assume"
<Sbucatone_> lzfy: well if you download alsa driver you can find a nice file where you can get many information
<Sbucatone_> lzfy: you find that file here alsa-driver-1.0.16/alsa-kernel/Documentation
<tinin> Hi, how could I change file asociations in firefox? I just want to open download folders with konqueror
<Sbucatone_> lzfy: the file is ALSA-Configuration.txt
<Sbucatone_> lzfy: so download the driver un-pack it ang your should find that file
<lzfy> thanks
<lzfy> btw, how do i can i see what version of alsa i currently have?
<Sbucatone_> lzfy: you can find in this way
<Sbucatone_> lzfy: run alsamixer on the top you should find what are your alsa driver and your chip
<lzfy> heh thanks
<lzfy> I will try to compile it again
<Sbucatone_> lzfy: try #alsa
<lzfy> thanks, maybe they know more :)
<Sbucatone_> lzfy: if you don't find anyone , don't give up...i have found many supporter in that channel
<lzfy> thanks Sbucatone. I will try
<lzfy> thanks for the help :)
<ahmos> hi,I have enabled power savings so that the monitor shuts off after 45 minutes,now when I desable it, it returns the last settings back after rebooting,anyone can help me plz?
<arcticpenguin380> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<MrJigsaw> can i set a partitation as root using live CD ?
<nosrednaekim> MrJigsaw» chroot?
<nosrednaekim> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<MrJigsaw> no
<MrJigsaw> ROOT
<nosrednaekim> MrJigsaw» what do you mean?
<mrunagi> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Arwen> Gah.. Hardy desperately needs a new ffmpeg...
<mrunagi_> i get to fight with my webcam again lol
<mrunagi_> yay!
<nosrednaekim> :)
<mrunagi_> i know it works i just dont know how i got it to work
<tinin> Hi, how could I change file asociations in firefox? I just want to open download folders with konqueror
<tinin> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<jussi01> tinin: system settings -> default apps should have it i think
<cr64> never buy anything from newegg that has "mail in rebate"
<cr64> Everything I bought that was advertized with rebates, the rebates don't start effect unil the next week.
<cr64> just lost like $300
<nosrednaekim> cr64» I think you can still claim them
<nosrednaekim> if they did the rebate within 14 days I think.
 * Sammuu haistattaa pitkät
<prince_jammys> !defaultapp | tinin
<ubotu> tinin: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<cr64> the rebates them selves say Feb28-march 15
<mrunagi_> hey my cam works
<mrunagi_> ya!
<jussi01> mrunagi_: great!
<mrunagi_> sweeet
<mrunagi_> now i only use vista for 1 thing instead of 2
<ahmos> hi, I need a little help..anybody can?
<jpatrick> !anyone | ahmos
<ubotu> ahmos: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<zzillezz> hello, does kubuntu alpha 5 come with both kde 3.5.9 and kde 4.0.1 ?
<zzillezz> can you choose to install only one of them or not ?
<ahmos> i enabled power saving to turn off monitor after 45 minutes..now I disable it but after I reboot my computer I discover that the last settings have been not changed ..any clue?
<jussi01> !khardy | zzillezz
<ubotu> zzillezz: Kubuntu Hardy Heron expects to ship with both KDE 3 and KDE 4 as 2 separate disks. KDE 4 should be offered by shipit
<zzillezz> can i paste urls here or not ?
<nosrednaekim> zzillezz» yes
<mrunagi_> depends on what its for?
<jussi01> zzillezz: as long as they are relevant
<zzillezz> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/daily-live/current/
<jussi01> zzillezz: quite broken atm
<zzillezz> then what's the difference between alpha 5 and this ?
<mrunagi_> i couldnt seem to install kde4 so im not interested in trying
<jussi01> zzillezz: that is the kde4 disk
<zzillezz> so i'm better off installing the alpha 5 atm ?
<jussi01> zzillezz: its the first one, I used it this afternoon and its not working at all right
<jussi01> zzillezz: I would suggest furthe questions on this subject be directed to #ubuntu+1
<zzillezz> alright, going to reboot and install alpha5 then
<zzillezz> see you at the other side :)
<zzillezz> thx
<sarah> i installed my OS without internet access; how would one suggest i get the propper wireless card drivers? (just burn to CD?)
<PriceChild> sarah, depends what your wireless card is?
<PriceChild> sarah, please pastebin the output of lsusb and lspci
<PriceChild> !paste | sarah
<ubotu> sarah: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ahmos> no one helped me :(
<sarah> erg its not on this comp; hold on
<sarah> its a PCI card  but not listed in lspci
<sarah> WRT300n
<sarah> linksys
<sarah> also i get a black screen when booting but control alt backspace brings me to the login
<abortd> does apt-get purge uninstall a program?
<abortd> i cant remember sorry
<zzillezz> can i edit partitions when running the live cd ?
<ahmos> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jussi01> abortd: apt-get remove --purge
<jussi01> abortd: that should completely remove the program
<abortd> thanks
<jussi01> :)
<nosrednaekim> zzillezz» yes
<nosrednaekim> sarah» why isn't it listed?
<nosrednaekim> sarah» is it plugged in? does windows see it?
<sarah> dont know :( windows sees it fine; it says no network device found when im in the live cd
<sarah> zzillezz: its called qtparted, under system
<zzillezz> thanks sarah :)
<zzillezz> found it
<sarah> =p
<jinzougen> I'm compiling something that requires gmake, `man make` reveals that the make program installed is GNU Make, yet there is no gmake executable. Is my make program the required make program?
<jinzougen> Is it safe to do something like ln /usr/bin/make /usr/bin/gmake
<jinzougen> ln -s *
<sarah> would you guys reccomend getting the windows driver; burning it to a CD; and using ndiswrapper? i cant really think of another way
<zzillezz> but it doesn't seem to run from the live cd :(
<sarah> zzillezz: odd i just used it
<zzillezz> alpha 5 live cd ?
<sarah> 4
<zzillezz> it starts loading and then closes again
<martin_zgierz> hello, i'm having some difficulties with my fresh installation of kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> sarah» yeah... that might work
<abortd> i know i have this program installed
<nosrednaekim> martin_zgierz» like what?
<martin_zgierz> adept updater downloaded all 250MB of updates started installing
<martin_zgierz> and then there was a problem
<martin_zgierz> it broke
<abortd> but apt-get is not finding it any suggestions?
<nosrednaekim> martin_zgierz» ok.... is everything working fine though?
<martin_zgierz> and now i can't start adept manager to install anything - because that process is still working
<crashed_> Anyone know a good tutorial for getting VMWare on Kubuntu with WinXP appliance?
<sarah> martin_zgierz: killall <whatever the updater is>?
<martin_zgierz> well,the problem is i have no idea what is the name of that process
<Sammu> if some1 has games for kubuntu, send them to me plz
<martin_zgierz> it was in the statur bar - it downloaded all newest versions of programs
<sarah> ps ax | grep update
<sarah> you could probably restart too if cant be figured out
<martin_zgierz> i restarted the system two times already:/
<sarah> and still wont start updater?
<martin_zgierz> that's right, i cannot start it
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix | martin_zgierz
<ubotu> martin_zgierz: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<sarah> can you run adept on command line?
<jhutchins_wk> aptitude or apt-get
<crashed> apt-get
<crashed> nosred: so how's it going?
<nosrednaekim> crashed» great... you?
<crashed> good. Finally came back to Kubuntu after a week and a half.
<KnYaz> hi all
<KnYaz> I have a question
<nosrednaekim> crashed» of windows?
<toker> what package do I need to install to make amarok play mp3's?
<KnYaz> I run XChat, he write me: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<KnYaz> why?
<crashed> Yeah. Took me a week of Windows to remember how much it sucked again.
<martin_zgierz> ubotu you're a God:) it worked:) have you got any idea why it could have crashed? so that i new for the next time:)
<toker> KnYaz: Sorry can't help ya.. I use Konversation
<martin_zgierz> sarah: ubotu's solution worked fine:)
<KnYaz> I need client with proxy....
<nosrednaekim> crashed» haha
<Jonty> I keep getting syntax errors in my dpkg status file: how can I sort them?
<martin_zgierz> sarah: have you got any idea why there was such a problem?
<KnYaz> wath you know IRC-clients what work with proxy?
<aKniwel> #vSell
<crashed> Trying to get VMWare to work on here.
<KnYaz> çäóô³ó ðóäç üóþþþ Æ(
<nosrednaekim> crashed» use virtualbox... vmware is bleh
<KnYaz> please.. help me...
<nosrednaekim> martin_zgierz» yeah... there was a dpkg database lock.... to keep more than one process from using the database at one time
<nosrednaekim> martin_zgierz» but adept crashed before it could remove the lock
<nosrednaekim> so you had to remove it manually
<toker> crashed: virtualbox is a lot lighter on system resources... any reason why that one won't work>
<toker> forya
<crashed> Ah, perfect. I don't have tough hardware.
<crashed> Less than a gig of ram, and less than 2 ghz processor. :(
<toker> crashed: you will be happier with virtualbox then.
<martin_zgierz> nosrednaekim: so, can i in any way avoid this? or it happen just by coinsidence
<nosrednaekim> martin_zgierz» it happens occasionally.... you just gotta remember that command (write it down somewhere)
<martin_zgierz> nosrednaekim: ok:) thank's a lot
<toker> nosrednaekim: care to repeat that command?  for those of us who missed it?
<nosrednaekim> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<nosrednaekim> the second one ;)
<crashed> What repository would virtualbox be in?
<crashed> Or should I just download and install it manually.
<nosrednaekim> crashed» actually, the open source version is in the gutsy repositories
<Jonty> reset
<Jonty> part
<toker> thnx. nosrednaekim :)
<nosrednaekim> crashed» but the non-open source one is better (USB support).... you can get that from the virtualboax repositories
<tzanger> good afternoon
<KnYaz> hi
<nosrednaekim> good afternoon
<crashed> I don't use USB.
<tzanger> KDE won't start anymore... I log in and it gets a few items into the startup, then crashes and restarts X... now on slackware I could just telinit 3 and startkde manually to see what was going on, but I'm not sure how to do this with Kubuntu... there is no /etc/inittab to tell me what runlevel is multiuser but not X
<tzanger> and trying to stop /etc/init.d/x11-common isn't doing it either
<tzanger> ahh, kdm stop, that's a good starting point
<nosrednaekim> tzanger» its /etc/init.d/kdm
<nosrednaekim> tzanger» and check what the .xsession-errors file in your home DIR is saying
<ublongata> hey i have libqca2-dev installed, it comes with a .pc file but pkg-config doesn't find it. wtf?
<tzanger> reset
<tzanger> ps ax
<crashed> Alright, I installed virtualbox.
<crashed> What would be the next step?
<tzanger> fjf
<tzanger> sudo kdm
<nosrednaekim> crashed» run it :)
<tzanger> auuugh
<tzanger> it looks like the latest adept update to the kde translations has buggered things up
<crashed> Hm, can't seem to uninstall vmware-player. Not sure what it was called.
<tzanger> is it possible to revert it?
<nosrednaekim> crashed» why uninstall it?
<crashed> Using VirtualBox now.
<crashed> Oh crap.
<crashed> sudo apt-get remove vmware* wasn't a good idea.
<crashed> Removing xorg ...
<nosrednaekim> !
<nosrednaekim> did you stop it?
<tzanger> nosrednaekim: is it possible to revert the last adept update?  it's not in my /var/log/dpkg.log though
<crashed> It removed xserver-xorg
<crashed> And others. :|
<crashed> It was too quick.
<tzanger> and I have no idea what it was (stuck in command line mode here)
<nosrednaekim> crashed» run "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<crashed> Done.
<crashed> Does this mean I have to edit my xorg.conf again?
<nosrednaekim> probably not
<tzanger> can anyone here tell me what the last update to the kde translations was?  I'm trying to locate the package that I just updated that buggered up my install
<playstation3> is there a option to restore system , like on winxp ?
<playstation3> i dont wanna make a fresh install again
<crashed> apt-cache search virtualbox returns nothing :(
<crashed> http://www.smokinglinux.com/virtualbox/virtualbox-window-xp-virtualized-in-seamless-modality-on-ubuntu-gutsy-710
<crashed> Ah crap, gutsy.
<nosrednaekim> crashed» ah right.... you are on edgy...
<martin_zgierz> and one more question - i'm fresh with KDE;) - is there anyway to sort my contacts in Kopete?
<nosrednaekim> martin_zgierz» like by alphabetic order?
<martin_zgierz> i would prefer to sort by status and then alphabetically
<nosrednaekim> martin_zgierz» I think you can.... one moment
<tzanger> anyone? can I query dpkg to tell me what the modify date of every package I have is so I can tell what package I just updated that caused KDE to crash out?
<martin_zgierz> oh my, i used adept manager to install kubuntu-restricted-extras and this time again a problem occured and now the database is locked:/ i think i don;t have luck using kubuntu;)
<nosrednaekim> martin_zgierz» hum... seems you can't... you can in the KDE4 kopete though
<tzanger> the update buggered up kdelibs.po
<martin_zgierz> nosrednaekim: oh my, i used adept manager to install kubuntu-restricted-extras and this time again a problem occured and now the database is locked:/ i think i don;t have luck using kubuntu;)
<rysiek|pl> hi guys
<rysiek|pl> anybody willing to debug acpi woes a bit? ;)
<Daisuke_Laptop> !adeptfix | martin_zgierz
<ubotu> martin_zgierz: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<nosrednaekim> martin_zgierz» I don;t like adept_manager... just use apt-get
<nosrednaekim> rysiek|pl» such as>
<tzanger> hmm
<rysiek|pl> !pl | martin_zgierz
<ubotu> martin_zgierz: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<tzanger> apt-file won't tell me which package has kdelibs.po
<martin_zgierz> yeah, i know this solution, but the problem occured two time within 1hour:/
<rysiek|pl> nosrednaekim: I am whatch -n 1 -ing /var/log/acpid; I can see all the CPU and button/power events happening and being caught
<rysiek|pl> nosrednaekim: no lid events though
<rysiek|pl> nosrednaekim: BUT the screen gets blanked when I close the lid
<rysiek|pl> nosrednaekim: AND reading /proc/acpi/button/lid/*/state gives me "closed" when lid is closed and "open" when it's open
<crashed> Hm.
<crashed> I just installed and configured virtualbox, anyone know how I'd install XP now?
<rysiek|pl> nosrednaekim: so it "kinda works"; but I am unable to use acpi + lid events to put the machine to sleep/hibernate modes
<rysiek|pl> nosrednaekim: as acpi doesn't seem to get the events
<nosrednaekim> rysiek|pl» can't you just read the proc file?
<nosrednaekim> crashed» ask in !vbox
<nosrednaekim> #vbox
<tzanger> anyone?  how to find what package(s) provide kdelibs.po?  apt-file updated but not reporting anything
<jhutchins_wk> !find kdelibs.po
<zzillezz> kaffeine keeps on asking if i want to install the codecs, again and again ...
<ubotu> Package/file kdelibs.po does not exist in gutsy
<rysiek|pl> nosrednaekim: what do you mean "read the proc file"? I can set up a cronjob every minute to check for lid closed/open by reading /proc/acpi/button/lid/*/state files
<jhutchins_wk> zzillezz: I don't use kaffiene, because it keeps finding new ways to break.
<jhutchins_wk> zzillezz: Use amarok, mplyaer, xine.
<rysiek|pl> nosrednaekim: I even can create a shell script and run it in screen to check it every second
<rysiek|pl> nosrednaekim: but... it's acpid's job, isn't it?
<nosrednaekim> rysiek|pl» thats what I mean
<zzillezz> amarok is only for audio right ?
<jhutchins_wk> zzillezz: Right.
<jhutchins_wk> mplayer or vlc for video, they "just work".
<rysiek|pl> nosrednaekim: you mean "write the shell script/make a cron job" or "it's acpid's job"? :)
<nosrednaekim> rysiek|pl» both... but when one doesn't work.. use the other ;)
<rysiek|pl> nosrednaekim: yeah, but I don't like hacky work-arounds
<tzanger> ahh
<tzanger> stupid language pack update is not a new problem
<rysiek|pl> nosrednaekim: the event IS BEING registered - vide blanked display and /proc/acpi/button/lid/*/state
<BluesKaj> yup, it totally screwed up my system
<rysiek|pl> nosrednaekim: just acpid doesn't seem to get it
<BluesKaj> can't login , after the update ...what's the fix ?
<crashed> And #vbox is dead :P
<tzanger> there, I'm back in
<tzanger> language packs... who needs 'em.  :-)
<BluesKaj> what's the fix for the lang pak screwup ?
<BluesKaj> the loginpage just stalls then cycles on and off, on my setup.
<noaXess> i'm searching for aaudio tool like Magix Musik Maker.. something similar under kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> tzanger ,i just got here so i didn't see what is required to get back into the desktop, (i'n in windoes right now)
<noaXess> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Daisuke-Ido> noaXess: no, things in kubuntu tend to be spelled properly :)  seriously though, what does MMM do?
<BluesKaj> after the lang pack did my system in
<noaXess> Daisuke-Ido: it's a tool to make sound, sample,.. you can put some bass samples and other in diffrent audio tracks..
<Daisuke-Ido> hrmm
<noaXess> i use audacity for editing audio files..  but need one to make sound..
<jhutchins_wk> Lots of midi/synth programs available, many as pluggins to audio editors like audacity.
<Daisuke-Ido> http://lmms.sourceforge.net/
<noaXess> Daisuke-Ido: http://www.magix.com/us/music-maker/
<BluesKaj> any info what that lang pack did to screw things up ?
<noaXess> Daisuke-Ido: okay.. i will try it :) thanks
<ublongata> hey i have libqca2-dev installed, it comes with a .pc file but pkg-config doesn't find it. wtf?
<BluesKaj> ok, no one knows ... goodbye gutsy , it was junky anyway
<blinck> hey hello
<blinck> allo ya personne
<aharoon> where can i find new repos? i didnt change the offecial repos comes wuth kubuntu but i need new repos for new app
<mrunagi> aharoon: for WHAT app
<aharoon> applications
<mrunagi> that didnt answer my question
<mrunagi> are you after a specific application?
<aharoon> multimedia applications codecs and translations programs
<mrunagi> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mrunagi> anything specific?
<Jahromeo> hi guys for kubuntu are there any other packages than compiz-kde i need to install
<mrunagi> Jahromeo: no but dont expect kwin to be stable
<tekstacy> is there a limit to the ram kubuntu can use in a desktop?
<jussi01> Jahromeo: for compiz?
<mrunagi> id recommend fusion-icon and emerald Jahromeo
<Jahromeo> yeah mrunagi i know
<jussi01> tekstacy: for 32 bit yes
<tekstacy> 4gb?
<Jahromeo> but what is package name in kde?
<Jahromeo> kde-compiz?
<jussi01> !compiz | Jahromeo
<ubotu> Jahromeo: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<mrunagi> Jahromeo: do you not know how to search apt?
<Jahromeo> thanks
<Jahromeo> yeah
<Jahromeo> but i dont know the package name - presume its compiz-kde
<mrunagi> Jahromeo: sudo apt-get install compiz then push tab
<Jahromeo> or kde-compiz
<aharoon> i want applications for translations i make arabic translations for some movies i want applications allow me to see the movies while i open the subtitle file
<Daisuke-Ido> mrunagi: instead of berating him, how about explaining it nicely.
 * mrunagi sits with a blank stare
<Daisuke-Ido> it's all in how you ask the question :)
<Jahromeo> mrunagi i got it thanks
<crashed> Is there a hotkey for minimizing all the windows?
<mrunagi> ctrl alt d
<Jahromeo> ta jussie01
<mrunagi> crashed:
<nosrednaekim> crashed» you can set one I think
<crashed> Oh perfect. Thanks.
<tekstacy> mrunagi, thanks, that's handy
<aharoon> any suggestions?
<aharoon> i want app to make subtitle allow me to play the movie while i translate the subtitle and support for arabic
<jussi01> !repeat | aharoon
<ubotu> aharoon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<aharoon> i was clearing my quistion
<Arwen> is it just me or is keepassx abandonware?
<aharoon> ok where can i find extra repos for kubuntu 7.10
<mrunagi> what are 'extra repos'
<mrunagi> do those exist?
<aharoon> new repos for unofficial applicaions
<mrunagi> as far as i know unofficial applications have their own repos
<mrunagi> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<jussi01> aharoon: we dont suggest, or suport such repositories, except for medibuntu
<Daisuke-Ido> wine has its own (that is far more up to date than ubuntu's)
<Daisuke-Ido> jussi01: i would most certainly recommend wine's budgetdedicated repo.
<jussi01> Daisuke-Ido: possibly, Im not sure on that one (ie. not used), but as I said, we dont support it.
<aharoon> ok maybe someone could help me with uplink game when i open it isee the curser and hear the sound but nothing else just black screen
<mrunagi> do you have correct drivers?
<aharoon> driver for what?? my vga is s3prosavag built in no need for driver
<mrunagi> then im out of helpful tips
<mrunagi> !eyetoy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eyetoy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mohbana> hey is the new kde available for ubuntu
<spiroo> yes
<mohbana> spiroo, is it still in testing or fully released?
<ublongata> may as well be testing
<mohbana> can anyone else confirm please
<ere4si> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<storbeck> I can't stand kde 4.
<spiroo> mohbana: Depends what you mean with fully tested :P
<Creationist> How do I get Ubuntu to show a list of available wireless networks?  I used to be able to click the network icon and select a network; then I rebooted.  They are no longer listed.
<spiroo> I would wait until the stable release is coming in July. Which means KDE 4.1
<storbeck> The menubar is huge and it reminds me too much of Vista.
<Arwen> gah, the upgrade failed...
<Arwen> f***.... time to reinstall...
<mohbana> Creationist, try 'iwlist scanning'
<mohbana> storbeck, yes the menu bar should be resizeable
<Creationist> mohbana: I need a simple GUI way for this to happen ... I'm setting up my neighbor's laptop for him; he's not going to be willing to use the terminal for something so basic.
<Creationist> mohbana: eth1 - No scan results.
<mohbana> Creationist, if the wireless card is detected then it doing 'iwlist scanning' should display it
<mohbana> Creationist, wlan0 is not shown on that list?
<Creationist> mohbana: No... just lo, eth0 and eth1
<Creationist> eth1 is the wireless card, though.
<mohbana> iwlist scanning eth1, thats strange
<mohbana> do you see the nm-applet on your taskbar?
<Creationist> mohbana: Well, iwconfig lists eth1 as the wireless card too.  And it worked find until I rebooted.
<aharoon> !IcedTea
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icedtea - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DrX> i can't mount /dev/sda5, dmesg reported "journal inode is deleted" and e2fsck /dev/sda5 reports "Suprblock has an invalid ext3 journal (inode 0)" and I'm stepping outside my comfort zone with all the fixes it suggests... can someone help with this?
<storbeck> Creationist: What does iwconfig eth1 say
<Creationist> storbeck: IEEE 802.11b/g....... "Broadcom 4318" etc... it's the wireless card.
<Creationist> storbeck: Need a pastebin of it?
<storbeck> yes
<Creationist> Oh wait, I can't... I have no internet on that machine ;)
<Creationist> storbeck: What info do you need from it?
<storbeck> Does it show the ESSID it's connected to?
<Creationist> "off/any"
<storbeck> Is that what your router is called?
<Creationist> storbeck: Nope.
<Creationist> storbeck: I'm trying to avoid having to do this manually (non-gui) because my neighbor is NOT going to be okay having to do that.
<storbeck> You're setting this up for your neighbor?
<Creationist> storbeck: Last time I started the system it just listed the three networks in range, I picked one, it asked for the key and I was good to go.
<Creationist> Yes.
<Creationist> It's his laptop.
<storbeck> You tried going to knetwork-manager?
<Creationist> storbeck: Right... but even manually entering my ESSID and key don't work.
<storbeck> Hm, is there a wireless switch on the laptop?
<storbeck> There's been a few times where I accidently switched it off.
<Creationist> lol yes, there is... one sec
<Creationist> Hmm... now it's showing me connected at 86% but I can't ping google.com.  There is no connection.
<storbeck> Is it encrypted?
<Creationist> storbeck: Well, it hasn't asked me for the passphrase yet.
<DrX> any way to undo changes made with e2fsck while it's still running?
<Creationist> Is there a way to completely reset it all?
<storbeck> I suppose you could uninstall the drivers, uninstall eth1. Then reinstall
<storbeck> I'd suggest you set it to ath0 or wifi0 ;)
<Creationist> storbeck: It actually is connected to my network, but I don't want my neighbor to be able to do that without having my passphrase...
<Creationist> storbeck: Could it have somehow been stored in Ubuntu?
<Creationist> storbeck: And I guess my last question would be, how do I set it up so that it automatically connects to HIS wireless network every time he logs in?
<loggins> how do you install flash?
<storbeck> System -> Administration -> Keyring Manager
<Creationist> loggins: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<storbeck> Creationist: When he first chooses the wireless network, that will be his default.
<Creationist> storbeck: But does that mean the MY network is now HIS default? ;)
<loggins> cool. thx
<storbeck> Eh, at first. But he will change it
<Creationist> ok... and he won't be able to go back to mine without knowing the password, correct?
<DrX> anyone know how to manually undo a few e2fsck changes (I recorded the original values)?
<storbeck> As long as you didn't save it, and he doesn't know how to crack, yes.
<Creationist> hmm... I don't remember intentionally saving it... don't remember seeing that option.  But okay.  Thanks for your help.
<storbeck> np
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> anyone there for hel?
<ubuntu> p
<ubuntu> ?
<NickPresta> ubuntu, we're here
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> i want to ask something
<NickPresta> ubuntu, shoot
<ubuntu> i installed kubuntu now
<ubuntu> and
<ubuntu> have problems
<ubuntu> when open ubuntu and waiting for login
<ubuntu> the screen looks like broken tv :S
<Prodin> nick?
<NickPresta> Prodin,  so you're having graphical problems (distorted display)?
<Exilant> Hi, I just encrypted my usb drive (cryptsetup), works so far fine with mount, however i cant mount it from konquis media:/
<Prodin> YES
<Exilant> there i get shown it as encrzpted device, clicking produces an errorbox: Could not mount device. The reported error was: The drive is encrypted.
<Prodin> i see login screen like a tv have problems with anntene
<Exilant> anzone knows how to mazbe solve this?
<Exilant> happens in gutsy and in hardy
<Prodin> nick?
<NickPresta> Prodin, do you know which graphics card you have?
<Prodin> i have a onboard card
<Prodin> on biostar u8668 d
<Prodin> 16mb
<DrX> anyone know how to manually undo a few e2fsck changes (I recorded the original values)?
<Prodin> i heard kubuntu7.10 have problems about graphic?
<NickPresta> Prodin, have you ever had a non-distorted display?
<Prodin> nope
<Prodin> when i try log in after install
<Prodin> first time
<Prodin> i see a screen distorted
<Prodin> any many copy
<Prodin> like a analog tv
<NickPresta> Prodin, it sounds like you need to reconfigure your display server. Have you ever used the command line before?
<Prodin> i know only basic server commannds about linux
<Prodin> like ls or cd wget
<storbeck> Wow
<Prodin> what will i write?
<storbeck> What has happened to linux.... people doesn't even know how to use a command line.
<storbeck> don't*
<Prodin> i use linux at my desktop firstly
<Prodin> sorry :S
<DrX> does e2fsck commit changes dynamically or at the end?  if you committed changes accidently made to a raw disk image, will that image be suspect/unreliable/unstable or do the changes not affect the raw data?
<NickPresta> Prodin, when you get to that distorted screen, press Control + Alt + F1. That should bring you to a tty. Login and such. Then, issue this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<NickPresta> Prodin, follow the instructions (the default values are fine for the most part) but when you choose your display driver, choose vesa.
<Prodin> vesa
<Prodin> ok
<Prodin> this is my display servr?
<NickPresta> Prodin, you can actually use which you think will work (be it 'nv' for nvidia, 'ati' for ati, etc). Vesa usually works everywhere
<Prodin> thanks nick i will come after try this:=)
<Prodin> i am on live cd of ubuntu now
<Prodin> ok thanks
<NickPresta> Prodin, wait
<Prodin> ok
<NickPresta> open up a Konsole on the livecd and type in: grep -i driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<NickPresta> Prodin, see which driver you're currently using (there should be things like 'kbd', 'mouse', 'etc). Type them out here (the values of the Driver line)
<Prodin> driver: kbd
<Prodin> driver: mouse
<Prodin> driver:savage
<NickPresta> Prodin, so the 'savage' driver on the LiveCD work for you (obviously). I would select that driver when you reconfigure your display server. It should work.
<Prodin> thanks nick :)
<Prodin> byby
<NickPresta> bye
<Anas> i want to know the differ between sun jdk & icedtea which of thm is better and  faster
<evilbug> i have a macbook pro and i followed the instructions on the wiki (  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro ) and after i added the startup command for the touchpad,i get a black screen from ubuntu.nothing will load and i can't go into terminal either.
<NickPresta> Anas, as far as I understand it, IcedTea is trying to make OpeenJDK (the free software Sun released recently) usable without relying on non-free components. As for which is better, I would assume the official sun jdk functions better, but I don't have any personal experience with icedtea
<storbeck> evilbug, Welcome to a macbook.
<evilbug> storbeck- thanks.
<Anas> nice ok i want to know is there repos for eclipse? i installed it from synaptic but its old version not the last version and it didnt updated by synaptic update
<storbeck> No, Eclipse has it's own update system.
<storbeck> It should be somewhere in the help menu.
<Anas> i have to update it from eclipse options??
<storbeck> Yes.
<Anas> ok i get it thanks
<nicolah> how do I avoid magnetic border screen in kde ? (no compiz)
<storbeck> Magnetic border screen?
<nicolah> it won't let me move the window above the top screen limit
<Dragnslcr> System Settings -> Window Behavior -> Moving
<Dragnslcr> Is probably what you want
<Exilant> zes, set border snap yone to none
<nicolah> it's set to none but it won't let me move the window above top screen limit either
<mrunagi> anyone able to help me troubleshoot why my ntfs drives arent on my desktop anymore
<mrunagi> or rather they arent when i first load ubuntu
<Exilant> mrunagi: zou can choose which devices to show
<Exilant> i never understand the default choices there, too
<mrunagi> omg..........
<spiroo> Is there any possible chance to resize partiions even if they are mounted at the same time? :D
<mrunagi> kubuntu just dropped a bunch of data
<mrunagi> i drag and dropped data from one folder to the other and said move.........
<mrunagi> but it disappeared!
<msirPlanogordyH> hmm
<mrunagi> omg this is not funny
<mrunagi> where is it
<msirPlanogordyH> did you drop it into /dev/null
<msirPlanogordyH> ?
<mrunagi> i dont have a dev null
<mrunagi> im gonna hyperventilate here in a second
<msirPlanogordyH> cool.
<mrunagi> not cool
<mrunagi> how do i undo
<mrunagi> where is that data???
<eddieftw> whoever is running root and then logged into irc should probably remove themselves from root.:P
 * eddieftw points to the userlist
<mrunagi> did i just lose all that date?
<ere4si> mrunagi, open konsole and type     sudo updatedb && locate "filename"
<Exilant> mazbe better use find or kfind
<Exilant> updatedb will eventuallz overwrite data
 * msirPlanogordyH points out that people wayy overexagerate the danger of ircing as root
<mrunagi> find: Rigs: No such file or directory
<mrunagi> sonofa!
<Exilant> *depending on partition structure and saving from pure databits is painful anzwaz}
<miladen> how do i see all the processes in the terminal?
<hola> im not able to configure my webcam
<Exilant> top
<Exilant> or ps aux
<abortd> how do i remove a installed program and all of its dependencies?
<storbeck> sudo apt-get remove program
<jcgkffycs> openoffice doesn't have any Icons on the toolbars, it's all text, is there some extra package I need to install?
<Exilant> abortd: rephrase that
<abortd> i dont feel there is a way to rephrase it
<Exilant> zou don|t want to remove all its dependencies
<msirPlanogordyH> hmm
<abortd> i do when it is leaving conf files scattered
<msirPlanogordyH>   git-svn: Depends: git-core (< 1:1.5.2.5-.) but 1:1.5.3~rc7-1 is to be installed
<msirPlanogordyH> that doesn't look right..
<msirPlanogordyH> considdering that I had git-svn installed until just recently
<msirPlanogordyH> when ubuntu decided that I wanted to uninstall a bunch of packages without asking me
<Exilant> abortd, zou can relz on logs of sznaptic and/or aptitude, or mazbe use deborpan
<Exilant> deborphan
<msirPlanogordyH> uhh
<storbeck> I take it your 'y' doesn't work, Exilant?
<msirPlanogordyH> english please?
<chairmeleon> hey
<chairmeleon> Being a debian user myself, but not too keen on doing all the configuration, I was thinking of putting the latest kubuntu on my friend's laptop. I have two questions though
<abortd> lol
<storbeck> chairmeleon: Ask away
<PRODIM> hi nick?
<chairmeleon> Is there any significant performance difference between debian /w KDE and Kubuntu, if anyone knows? And, perhaps most importantly, will there be a clean upgrade path from Gutsy to Hardy?
<miladen> how do i see all the processes in the terminal?
<Exilant> storbeck: in fact it works... just using the hardy<// cd with the wrong keyboard layout
<Exilant> so y and z are swapped
<storbeck> Ah
<miladen> Im running photoshop in wine and it has frozen how do i close it?
<storbeck> chairmeleon: I'm not sure between Debian/KDE and Kubuntu. I've never used Debian. As for a clean upgrade, there should be.
<hola> im not able to configure my webcam
<Exilant> miladen> use top or ps aux. then close with kill or killall
<storbeck> Haha hola, still trying to get it to work?
<miladen> how do i use top or ps aux? just write it in?
<Exilant> zes
<hola> storbeck: i dont what to do ....im tried all
<Exilant> top lists those processes demanding most cpu time on top
<Exilant> hola> what cam?
<PRODIM> nick
<chairmeleon> storbeck: I mean, there shouldn
<PRODIM> Nick Presta?
<storbeck> Haha shouldn't*
<storbeck> My mistake.
<chairmeleon> *there shouldn't be a major difference since (K)ubuntu is built on debian
<PRODIM> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=333416
<PRODIM> this is like my problem
<storbeck> Right Ubuntu is built from Debian.
<PRODIM> i have the same card
<storbeck> But there's some differences.
<PRODIM> NickPresta
<chairmeleon> what do you guys reckon is the best? building a debian system or tearing a Kubuntu one down ? :D
<hola> Exilant: 0ac8:307b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp.
<PRODIM> anyone there for help m eabout graphics card?
<storbeck> chairmeleon: It all depends on what the person wants.
<nareshov> Hey, is "preload" a good thing to use on a laptop? http://www.techthrob.com/tech/preload.php
<PRODIM> hey?
<storbeck> From what I've heard of Debian, it requires more configuring than (K)ubuntu
<nareshov> s/Hey/All/
<MrJoey> Is it possible to send a signal to badblocks (like SIGUSR1) to find out how far it is?
<chairmeleon> storbeck: well he, the intended end user, wants a windows-environment equivalent
<chairmeleon> and I figured Ubuntu might be very well suited for that, I haven't ran it since 5.10
<storbeck> I'd go for Kubuntu then. Or rather Ubuntu
<chairmeleon> Why rather Ubuntu?
<PRODIM> NickPresta
<ibkanat> I just installed Kubuntu and am having trouble with wifi where may I go to get help? Its a bcm4311 I have had it working in the past.
<storbeck> Personally, I think Gnome is more closely related to Windows. Although many will disagree.
<Exilant> MrJoey: doesn|t it tell zou that anywaz?
<chairmeleon> I have some things i can't quite come to terms with in gnome
<storbeck> As opposed to KDE of course.
<MrJoey> No
<MrJoey> It's just blank
<Exilant> and apart from that, it can take a long time.
<nareshov> ibkanat: sudo restricted-manager-kde
<Exilant> just recentlz waited 7 hours or so
<chairmeleon> storbeck: the inability to change the desktop icon text color via gui..that drives me nuts
<chairmeleon> otherwise I really like gnome, I prefer GTK looks to QT
<hola> Exilant: do you know what can i do?
<ibkanat> hmm restricted-manager-kde: command not found
<storbeck> Ah, well I use Fluxbox anyway. :D
<nareshov> ibkanat: drop the "-kde" and try
<chairmeleon> storbeck: oh wow, too manly for me :D
<storbeck> Haha
<chairmeleon> Since you are a fluxbox user, I have a hard time imagining *buntu was your first distro? Am I right?
<^jason> hi can anyone help me?
<nareshov> !help > ^jason
<Exilant> hola, sorrz, i am vaguelz familiar with the uvc/drivers, not with that camera
<storbeck> You're right.
<^jason> ive got kubuntu but cant get on the internet with it
<npurciful> hey someone type my name
<ibkanat> hmm same..... in the hardware drivers manager I turned it on
<ere4si> npurciful,
<MrJoey> Crud, I sent SIGUSR1 to badblocks and lost the terminal program, but badblocks is still running.  How do I find out what it is putting out?
<nareshov> ibkanat: doesn't it ask you to fetch the firmware?
<storbeck> I've been using Linux for years. Went from RedHat to Slackware to Gentoo to Ubuntu
<chairmeleon> storbeck: so, what did you start out with, or at least use prior to Ubuntu?
<nareshov> heh, another Gentoo -> Ubuntu person :D
<ibkanat> it did fetch.... and the wlan0 shows in the kdenetwork manager
<ibkanat> but the the wireless light wont come on
<^jason> can anyone share any light on this?
<chairmeleon> storbeck: oh, that's a funny upgrade path
<storbeck> Heh, yeah
<chairmeleon> I've always been a very no-frills kinda guy, from the first moment I settled in Linux, rather..freaked out by preconfiguration
<chairmeleon> so what made you choose Ubuntu rather than the pretty unconfigured Gentoo?
<^jason> anyone?
<storbeck> Eh, I like trying them all out.
<nareshov> ^jason: run 'sudo kcmshell kcm_knetworkconfmodule"
<Arwen> is there a guide to setting up my own apt repository?
<chairmeleon> storbeck: Alright..well..haven't Ubuntu felt sluggish compared to other distros?
<storbeck> sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<chairmeleon> I kinda got that impression when trying it over at a friend
<^jason> nareshov: what does that do?
<storbeck> chairmeleon: Not really. I use fluxbox though
<storbeck> It's rather minimal.
<storbeck> errr
<storbeck> Fluxbuntu*
<nareshov> ^jason: opens up the network configuration dialogue
<MrJoey> Is there a way to get the stdout/stderr of a running program when the terminal has been lost?
<chairmeleon> storbeck: well I suppose I'll give dear old *buntu a run for it's money :D
<MrJoey> (the program is still running)
<storbeck> (K)buntu is pretty plug-n-play
<ibkanat> nareshov is open the network interfaces but when I click on wlan0 enable it goes on then off real fast
<storbeck> If it doesn't work out of the box, there's probably a GUI to set it up. Heh
<chairmeleon> storbeck: yeah, I sometimes miss that...I feel a bit schizophrenic
<PRODIM> NickPresta
<ibkanat> nareshov; wont enable
<chairmeleon> I'm thrilled both by minutious control over everything, and lazy plug-and-play
<PRODIM> anyone can help me about graphic problems
<nareshov> ibkanat: when did you feed the firmware?
<ibkanat> before the last reboot
<nareshov> hmm
<PRODIM> i must use xp i think...
<PRODIM> bcause
<ibkanat> this is a piece of work.. AMD turion x2
<nareshov> I remember doing the same on my friends laptop and it worked peacefully >_>
<nareshov> PRODIM: what happened?
<ibkanat> they just fixed some of the bugs in the 2.6.24
<PRODIM> hey
<PRODIM> thanks
<nareshov> ibkanat: you're using hardy?
<PRODIM> i have problems about kubuntu
<ibkanat> yeah
<PRODIM> I installed it
<PRODIM> and than when reboot and see firstly login screen
<ibkanat> I tried the ndiswrapper earlier but messed things up pretty good
<PRODIM> a distorted windows
<PRODIM> than ask at here
<nareshov> ibkanat: not sure about hardy + bcm thing, might have to google a bit or better yet, post on the forums/mailing-lists
<PRODIM> nickpresta says reconfigure your graphics server
<PRODIM> i tried savage
<PRODIM> than tried vesa
<jussi01> ibkanat: hardy support in #ubuntu+1
<ibkanat> ok thanks for your help.... is there anything I could grep to find out if its installed right?
<PRODIM> when use savage every thing is same
<PRODIM> and try vesa i see only a black screen
<PRODIM> and can you help me nareshow
<PRODIM> and can you help me nareshov
<mrunagi> i dont understand strigi search
<nareshov> PRODIM: what does 'lspci | grep -i graph" say?
<nareshov> mrunagi: what do you not understand?
<mrunagi> how to use it
<nareshov> oh
<nareshov> well, click on K-Menu > Strigi Search
<mrunagi> mu
<nareshov> and click on "status"
<mrunagi> i click search and it doesnt do anything
<PRODIM> i write lspci | grep -i graph at command line but nothing happend
<nareshov> mrunagi: start indexing/daemon first
<nareshov> and wait till it builds an index
<PRODIM> nareshov i write lspci
<mrunagi> this doesnt make sense
<nareshov> PRODIM: 'lspci | grep -i vga'
<nareshov> mrunagi: give me two minutes
<spiroo> is it possible to interlace the picture in kaffeine. it looks like hell.
<ibkanat> nareshov is there anything that I can grep to find out if my network card is installed right?
<PRODIM> VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]
<mrunagi> is there not a dvd emulator for kubuntu?
<PRODIM> nareshov VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]
<PRODIM> nareshov: VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]
<storbeck> dvd emulator?
<mrunagi> emulates a dvd drive for dvd images
<nareshov> mrunagi: take a look at this http://home.iitk.ac.in/~nareshov/strigi_running.png Do you get a window like that?
<storbeck> Never heard of that.
<mrunagi> yup nareshov
<SlimeyPete> mrunagi: you can just mount an iso as a drive if that's what you mean
<nosrednaekim> mrunagi» don't think you need that for linux
<mrunagi> its not an iso
<mrunagi> its an mds
<nareshov> mrunagi: Is the status "indexing" ?
<mrunagi> yes
<PRODIM> nareshov: VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]
<nareshov> you see the "search" link on the top-left?
<mrunagi> 184mb
<mrunagi> 272mb
<nareshov> PRODIM: one moment
<mrunagi> yup
<nareshov> ok, now click on the search link and search something
<mrunagi> sigh
<mrunagi> im just trying to find a directory
<nareshov> hehe
<mrunagi> !mds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mds - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mrunagi> =(
<storbeck> mrunagi: locate file
<mrunagi> nothing
<mrunagi> interesting
<mrunagi> seems that i have to flip over to windows for yet something else
 * mrunagi screams in frustration
<nareshov> mrunagi: 'sudo updatedb' first
<PRODIM> nareshov: ok
<mrunagi> blah
<mrunagi> !emulator
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emulator - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mrunagi> x((
<kornieff> Just did apt-get upgrade and kde fails to startwith the following error message:  "Could not start ksmserver. Check your installation." Any ideas how to fix it?
<Anas> is there way to start slide show for .ppt without opening open office
<mrunagi> i do some funky stuff with my pc apparently
<nosrednaekim> Anas» nope
<nosrednaekim> kornieff» you using any translations?
<Anas> ok thx
<kornieff> nosrednaekim: I think so
<nareshov> PRODIM: you're using kubuntu gutsy, yes?
<nosrednaekim> kornieff» then you need to uninstall the translation package
<kornieff> nosrednaekim: How can I do it?
<nosrednaekim> kornieff» go into failsafe mode
<PRODIM> hmm
<PRODIM> 7.10
<PRODIM> i think gutsy (:
<nareshov> ok
<nareshov> yes
<nareshov> PRODIM: go through https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/15782
<PRODIM> yes
<mrunagi> its sad kubuntu cant do anything with mds =(
<PRODIM> nareshov:
<PRODIM> i cant go to any menu at kde
<nosrednaekim> kornieff» and run "sudo apt-get remove <name of the translations package>"you can get the name of the package with "apt-cache search translation" and finding the one for your language
<PRODIM> nareshov: i see logon window like  http://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=schermata1eu3.png
<PRODIM> i cant se desktop
<storbeck> You can also type a few letters of the package and press tab.
<nareshov> PRODIM: :\
<nareshov> midori no hibi? :D
<nosrednaekim> BBL kornieff
<kiefer> hey all, whenever i try to play .rm or .rmvb files i get an error saying that the codec "cook.so" cannot be found, despite it being in "/usr/lib/codecs/cook.so" any help?
<PRODIM> nareshov:  i found this http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu.devel.kubuntu/2005-12/msg00033.html
<nareshov> mrunagi: what do you want to do with the .mds file?
<PRODIM> nareshov: do you think i can use this?
<nareshov> PRODIM: maybe, not sure
<PRODIM> how can i use pgp file
<nareshov> PRODIM: using kgpg
<nareshov> (i think)
<kiefer> could someone point me in the direction of the package i may need that adds support for realmedia formats?
<nareshov> mrunagi: http://sathyasays.com/2007/12/15/mounting-iso-and-mdsmdf-files-in-linux/
<PRODIM> kpgp
<PRODIM> i am a newbie :(
<PRODIM> say me how can i use
<PRODIM> i have a usb drive
<nareshov> you know what a .pgp file is?
<storbeck> sudo apt-get install kpgp
<PRODIM> i thing its driver
<PRODIM> :S
<kiefer> storbeck: is that aimed at me?
<PRODIM> if i copy this at my usb flash
<nareshov> PRODIM: no
<PRODIM> what is it
<swatto> guys how can I get Konversation to minmize to systray and not taskbar? anyone know please
<kornieff> nosrednaekim: any way to search only the installed translatons
<storbeck> No, it's aimed at the person asking about kpgp.
<kornieff> nosrednaekim:?
<kiefer> lol ohk
<PRODIM> if i use 7.04 will i have problems do you think?
<PRODIM> i should download it
<npurciful> npurciful
<nareshov> PRODIM: read on about pgp - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<nareshov> 7.04 is 6 months older than 7.10
<npurciful> would someone try my name
<npurciful> type
 * nareshov tries npurciful 
<mrunagi> i dont understand
<PRODIM> nareshov: you are an angel (:
<nareshov> lol
<mrunagi> mount gives me options like im doing it wrong or it doesnt recognize mdf.........mdf to iso says the mdf is already an iso
<nareshov> hehe
<nareshov> mrunagi: what does "file that-mds-file" say?
<mrunagi> FEAR.mdf is already ISO9660.
<npurciful> okay one moretime
<mrunagi> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
 * nareshov chants npurciful npurciful npurciful 
<mrunagi> oh there it goes
<npurciful> thankyou nareshov
<PRODIM> nareshov: i will use pgp
<nareshov> okay
<PRODIM> nareshov: but how:(
<PRODIM> i will put it to my usbdrive
<nareshov> PRODIM: a .pgp file is not a driver
<PRODIM> i understand
<PRODIM> but how will i use it
<nareshov> well
<PRODIM> i am on live cd now
<PRODIM> if i must copy this at hdd i can
<mrunagi> !gecko
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gecko - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nareshov> PRODIM: that .pgp file won't help you with your graphics, trust me.
<storbeck> PRODIM: Do you know what pgp is?
<PRODIM> hmm:(
<PRODIM> i read something about it at the site you say
<storbeck> pgp = Pretty Good Privacy.
<PRODIM> look https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/15782
<PRODIM> this is like my problem
<PRODIM> screen corruption
<nareshov> PRODIM: "Open 'gstreamer-properties', go to the 'Video' section and select 'X Window (No Xv)' as plugin for the default output."
<PRODIM> i cant see kde desktop
<storbeck> Ahh
<PRODIM> i see logon window corrupted:(
<storbeck> Reinstall KDE
<PRODIM> i reinstalled 3 times
<PRODIM> :(
<PRODIM> i dont want to turn windows hell
<PRODIM> :(
<PRODIM> save me from the dark :D
<nareshov> :D
<storbeck> Reinstall your video card drivers.
<PRODIM> how?
<PRODIM> re,configure?
<PRODIM> i reconfigure for my savge card
<PRODIM> what is the biggest problem do you know? i am a computer expert about windows :D
<PRODIM> i help everyone about windows ut i dont know linux :(
<PRODIM> i am so saddd
<PRODIM> :S
<storbeck> Get rid of KDE and install fluxbox.
<PRODIM> *-)
<PRODIM> kubuntu?
<PRODIM> how can?
<storbeck> KDE, not Kubuntu.
<PRODIM> i have kubuntu know
<storbeck> sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<PRODIM> ok
<PRODIM> thanks
<mkquist> storbeck - he doenst have to do that
<PRODIM> then reboot
<mkquist> PRODIM: u dont have to do that
<PRODIM> ok
<PRODIM> mkquist
<PRODIM> what do you think
<PRODIM> i must do
<mkquist> PRODIM: unless u want to use fluxbox as desktop...
<PRODIM> i am on livecd ubuntu now
<storbeck> oh
<PRODIM> what can i do
<PRODIM> ?
<mkquist> do u see the grub boot screen?
<PRODIM> i installed
<PRODIM> yes
<PRODIM> then wait for lgin screen
<PRODIM> but login screen is corrupted
<PRODIM> and i cant see anything
<storbeck> There isn't a cli based install?
<PRODIM> i promise when i see desktop i will be an expert :D and will help veryone at here:D
<PRODIM> i installed kubuntu form my cd than i see corrupted windows
<mkquist> boot into recovery mode and do  - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<storbeck> Use the alternate CD for the install.
<PRODIM> then i boot from livecd
<PRODIM> i do reconfigure
<mkquist> PRODIM: boot into recovery mode and do - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<PRODIM> i did it mkquist
<PRODIM> and select savage
<PRODIM> nothing diffrent
<ubuntu> ronny
<PRODIM> than tried seva
<storbeck> PRODIM: Do you still have another OS on your computer?
<PRODIM> and i see balck window
<PRODIM> no
<PRODIM> i formetted
<PRODIM> :D
<nareshov> :D
<mkquist> PRODIM: try a different driver - what kind of gfx card do you have?
<storbeck> What are you on now?
<nareshov> live cd
<nareshov> ?
<PRODIM> s3 savage
<PRODIM> i am on livecd
<storbeck> Are you on a different computer, PRODIM?
<PRODIM> nope
<PRODIM> i installed
<PRODIM> kubuntu
#kubuntu 2008-02-26
<PRODIM> and know usingf live ubuntu for talk  with you
<storbeck> So the LiveCD works fine, but the install got messed up?
<PRODIM> yes
<storbeck> Ohh Okay.
<PRODIM> live ubuntu ( i take it at 2004)
<nareshov> oh
<ubuntu> kisi
<PRODIM> i installed kubuntu because i want kde ubuntu :)
<mkquist> well if it works on live cd then it should work on hd install... so somethings screwed up in the xorg.conf i would think
<mkquist> PRODIM: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but pick vesa or vga and see if you screen works... even at a lower resolution
<PRODIM> ok
<mkquist> PRODIM: you can always put it back if it doesnt help =p
<PRODIM> i will use vga and 640x480
<PRODIM> :D
<PRODIM> ok mkquist
<PRODIM> i will pay all beers for you :P
<PRODIM> i will take u to a good pub :P
<PRODIM> i am trying
<PRODIM> reboot my sexy ubutnu  yes!
<PRODIM> :D
<K`zan> Hi Folks, I am trying to install the 6.06.2 server and I want to put KDE on it and whatever I tried last night got me pieces and parts, what should I apt-get install to get KDE?
<jussi01> K`zan: kubuntu-desktop
<jcgkffycs> any one have any knowledge about using davfs2 to mount webdav as a virtual fs? I keep getting the error "GSSAPI authentication error (Unspecified GSS failure.  Minor code may provide more information: No credentials cache found)" ive tried to google it but I havn't found anything.
<mrunagi> !ISO
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<K`zan> jussi01: Thank you sir, I'll do that and perhaps it will straighten it all out :-).  Much appreciated!
<jussi01> K`zan: you are welcome :)
<mrunagi> what do i do with a .c file
<jp> jp
<K`zan> Heh, whatever I did last night got me an "Out of range" on the monitor and I can't switch consoles either, may have to start all over from scratch :-(.
<nareshov> mrunagi: compile, run ?
<K`zan> No ssh access either, sigh, boot CD time :=/.
<mrunagi> how do you compile a .c file
<K`zan> cc file.c -o file
<deuryte> help!!!!!!!!          need to know if there is or are "commands" that bring kde back to default settings / almost like restoring to and earlier date,  i installed gaurddog, and a portsniffing program, and while surfing it eventually quit accessing the web. it dials in, but wont acces a single page.....
<mrunagi> then what do i do with the output file
<Oloughlin75> deuryte, no
<deuryte> Oloughlin75: what can i do?
<mrunagi> this is so confusing
<jussi01> mrunagi: what is it for?
<nareshov> mrunagi: chmod +x that-file; ./that-file
<mrunagi> bin2iso
<mrunagi> do i need to make /.that-file?
<Oloughlin75> deuryte, whats guardog for?
<mrunagi> ok then what
<Oloughlin75> the kernal has built in firewall support
<mrunagi> ??
<K`zan> Figured it out :-)!
<mrunagi> wish i could figure it out
<K`zan> Is there a special channel for the ubuntu server?
<stansmith> mrunagi sup dude
<tekteen> K`zan: #ubuntu is for server and desktop
<stansmith> !ubuntu-server | K`zan
<ubotu> K`zan: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<tekteen> oh
<mrunagi> what kind of server
<stansmith> a patchy? LOL
<mrunagi> server for webpages?
<tekteen> lol
<stansmith> thats how apache got its name you know
<stansmith> it was "a patchy" web server
<mrunagi>  i dunno much about apache
<deuryte> Oloughlin75: i found it in add/remove  it was to enhanvce and give firewall more options, which i removed, the other wasthis "  Pnscan is a multi threaded port scanner that can scan a large network very quickly. If does not have all the features that nmap have but is much faster."//  which i am unable to access or see.
<Oloughlin75> !firewall | deuryte
<ubotu> deuryte: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<stansmith> hey guys, im having trouble running xeyes
<mrunagi> am i the only one that doesnt worry about firewalls?
<Oloughlin75> deuryte, use IPTables and I would remove al lblocked ports/IPs
<stansmith> i dont, but i prob should
<mrunagi> eh
<deuryte> Oloughlin75:  i have firestarter already but thought gaurdog would help even more, this is what it said.........Guarddog is a firewall configuration utility for KDE. It is aimed at two groups of users: novice to intermediate users who are not experts in TCP/IP networking and security, and those users who don't want the hassle of dealing with cryptic shell scripts and ipchains/iptables parameters.
<Wasserstoff> I will give you
<stansmith> Oloughlin75 gone
<storbeck> iptables > *
<stansmith> asterisk?
<mrunagi> if i go to school for computer engineering will they teach me web servers?
<ublongata> hey i have libqca2-dev installed, it comes with a .pc file but pkg-config doesn't find it. wtf??
<stansmith> mrunagi, maybe
<deuryte> anyone know how i do this -->>   use IPTables and I would remove al lblocked ports/IPs
<mrunagi> says i specialize in mcse or cisco
<stansmith> they will prob introduce it, its up to you to really learn it
<tekteen> mrunagi: I do not think so
 * stansmith devry graduate 2007
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75» join #ubuntu-youth:)
<storbeck> lol devry
<stansmith> devry really aint that bad, they have the resources for you to use...but its possible to pass without ever using them
<stansmith> they pass a lot of retards
<deuryte> oloughlin75  how do i do this??--->   use IPTables and I would remove al lblocked ports/IPs
<oloughlin75> deuryte: "man iptables" and learn how
<stansmith> hello, devry graduate here, im having trouble running xeyes.  can i ask a question on how to fix it?
<storbeck> Why would you use xeyes? lol
<stansmith> lol
<Wasserstoff> here you go
<Wasserstoff> here is your two commands
<stansmith> LOL
<yaoziyuan> lol
<yaoziyuan> just formatted everything in my computer since high school
<yaoziyuan> and installed ubuntu/kubuntu-desktop
<yaoziyuan> a new start!
<nosrednaekim> :)
<Dr_willis> I used a C64 in high school.....
<Dr_willis> :)
<ibkanat> hmmm still trying to figure out b43 wifi problem help please
<ibkanat> 6s
<feierfox> hmmm, soon i have to install a *buntu on a laptop. i will never see this laptop again and the user are not interessted into *buntu. is kubuntu the right choise? i ask because it will not have LTS :/
<feierfox> what would you do?
<feierfox> personal i prefer KDE, no question
<nosrednaekim> feierfox» well, if you are installing gutsy, neither have LTS
<feierfox> hmm?
<feierfox> i talk about hardy
<feierfox> and it's a hard question for moe
<feierfox> giving this person a kubuntu WITHOUT LTS or a ubuntu with LTS
<feierfox> and i prefer KDE and would wish to spread it
<Wasserstoff> then use kde
<Wasserstoff> lts is not that big of a deal
<Wasserstoff> for the average joe
<nosrednaekim> feierfox» do KDE.... within 18 months they will probably want to upgrade anyway... Dell is going with Gutsy
<feierfox> hmm, when i have installed the *buntu, i will never see this laptop again
<feierfox> and the owner isn interessted into it
<feierfox> so i think LTS would be much improtant
<tekteen> feierfox: I had the same issue
<feierfox> because the person would never do a dist-upgrade
<tekteen> feierfox: yes the person would
<feierfox> no
<nosrednaekim> feierfox» you are installing Hardy NOW?
<feierfox> never-ever :)
<tekteen> feierfox: adept does it
<tekteen> and tells the user about it
<feierfox> no, in the beta stadium
<feierfox> hmm, but if i chose kubuntu, on the next dist-upgrade the person is confronted by KDE 4 (!!!)
<tekteen> feierfox: I am in a group that refurbs computers and ships them out with windows 2000 (for non-profits) or kubuntu (for people)
<Wasserstoff> yes
<Wasserstoff> and if you choose ubuntu
<Wasserstoff> then on a dist upgrade hopefully in the near future
<storbeck> Why are you installing Linux for someone if they have no idea how to use it?
<Wasserstoff> the user is encountered by having to switch to kde
<tekteen> feierfox: no the person would not get kde4
<Wasserstoff> because gnome has finally rolled over and died
<Wasserstoff> and god knows its about time
<feierfox> everything looks different and this will could confusing the person
<tekteen> feierfox: the dist upgrade would upgrade kde3
<tekteen> I know
<tekteen> the dist-upgrade will not install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<feierfox> storbeck, because i think ubuntu is the right coise for people without an idea
<Wasserstoff> feierfox: then install it..?
<Wasserstoff> I don't see what your problem is
<storbeck> Install Windows.
<tekteen> I know the problem
<feierfox> tekteen, what will a dist-upgrade install then?
<tekteen> update kubuntu-desktop
<tekteen> which is kde3
<tekteen> I looked it up :-)
<feierfox> my problem: leaving the laptop with a fresh installed LTS ubuntu or with a kubuntu (which i prefer)
<tekteen> then go with kubuntu
<Wasserstoff> then use it..
<feierfox> the person who owns the laptop, isnt'interessted in it
<Wasserstoff> ALl you will get here
<Wasserstoff> is opinions
<tekteen> I install kubuntu with firefox and a few other programs
<feierfox> so he will never make a dist-upgrade
<Wasserstoff> and I'll tel you right now
<Wasserstoff> that in the #kubuntu channel
<Wasserstoff> the opnion will be, use kubuntu
<tekteen> to make it easy
<Wasserstoff> in the #ubuntu channel, the opinion will be use ubuntu
<Wasserstoff> and thats that
<feierfox> so the ubuntu with LTS would be the right choise
<feierfox> but i prefer KDE!
<tekteen> I like kubuntu
<feierfox> me to!
<Wasserstoff> well
<tekteen> I had this problem
<Wasserstoff> sounds like you have no end to your trouble then
<Wasserstoff> I would suggest flipping a coin
<tekteen> I went with kubuntu and a few gnome programs
<Wasserstoff> as it's the only non-biased way of deciding
<feierfox> or i teach the person using dsit-upgrade
<feierfox> BUT, the he gets KDE4!!
<feierfox> and this will confusing him!
<feierfox> :O
<Wasserstoff> yep
<Wasserstoff> sounds like a coin it is
<tekteen> feierfox: no he will not!
<feierfox> yes
<Wasserstoff> ubotu: do you happen to have a coin?
<feierfox> :/
<tekteen> feierfox: hardy will use kde3 with a dist-upgrade
<feierfox> what will he get then in 8.10, tekteen?
<tekteen> KDE3
<Wasserstoff> no
<tekteen> oh
<Wasserstoff> eventually it will switch to kde4
<tekteen> yes
<nosrednaekim> feierfox» thats a ways down the road.
<feierfox> hardy... but waht is with the time after hardy
<tekteen> that would be kde4
<feierfox> i cant touch this installation anymore
<Wasserstoff> okay
<Wasserstoff> then use gnome
<Wasserstoff> you can rest assured
<tekteen> I suggest gnome
<Wasserstoff> knowing that they will never have a major update
<Wasserstoff> ever
<feierfox> but its "GNOME"
 * tekteen kicks himself
<feierfox> JUST gnome!!
<Wasserstoff> they are lucky to copy two features from kde every six months
<Wasserstoff> feierfox: if we keep going in circles this is only going to get stupider
 * tekteen kicks himself for saying use Ubuntu
<Wasserstoff> you knew the options when you came in here
<Wasserstoff> and you sitll know them
<Wasserstoff> stop being redundant
<Wasserstoff> and just decide
<feierfox> or... i will sleep over it
 * tekteen says that asking can not help
<feierfox> ;/
<tekteen> you know the pros and cons
<tekteen> you know the choices
<feierfox> ok, back to topic.. lets celebrate kubuntu! :]
<tekteen> we can not make the disision
<tekteen> decision*
<ubuntu_> hello
<tekteen> hi
<feierfox> but you can give me a background for feeling myself better  in my disision
<feierfox> decision :D
<tekteen> feierfox: yep. that is what I thought too
<tekteen> I came in asking the same questions a while ago
<tekteen> :-)
<feierfox> :]
<feierfox> its a kind of a philosophie-question
<feierfox> a "dilemma"
<jeisma> how do i play dvds on kubuntu gutsy?
<nosrednaekim> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jeisma> it says i can/cannot with libdvdcss or something like that
<tekteen> !dvd
<Wayfarer> !dvd
<tekteen> wow am I slow
<nosrednaekim> bwwhaha... I'm faster tekteen
<nosrednaekim> XD
<Wayfarer> Hey guys
<Wayfarer> I don't have Sound
<tekteen> Wayfarer in 3rd
<feierfox> will the libdvdcss be in the repos of hardy?
<feierfox> i guess no :/
<tekteen> no
<tekteen> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Artimus> feierfox: Medibuntu will have them...
<Wayfarer> And i don't know where to go from here
<feierfox> ok
<feierfox> thanks
<tekteen> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<feierfox> is the livdvdcss illegal in the US?
<jeisma> should i still do totem even though im on kubuntu?
<tekteen> feierfox: no
<nosrednaekim> jeisma» you can if you want....
<tekteen> jeisma: I like kaffiene
<feierfox> in germany in became illegal with the change of the anti-copy-law
<mrunagi> !print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Wayfarer> how do I check what sound card I have?
<feierfox> "tools which are usefull to brake..."
<feierfox> :/
<nosrednaekim> Wayfarer» lspci, or lshw
<Wayfarer> holy shit
<Wayfarer> lshw says a lot
<jeisma> so i put this into the terminal: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<jeisma> and it said command not found
<nosrednaekim> jeisma» did you install dvdread?
<jeisma> yeah ti says installed in adept
<nosrednaekim> jeisma» then try "sudo ./usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh"
<nosrednaekim> take not of the .
<nosrednaekim> *note
<Dr_willis> jeisma,  use  locate install-css.sh
<Dr_willis> and then do a 'sudo bash /path/that/locate/says' perhaps.
<jeisma> nosrednaekim it still says command not found
<Wayfarer> Interesting
<Dr_willis> the location of that script has changed - and some docs have it wrong
<jeisma> Dr_willis do that for what?
<Wayfarer> this says I have an Intel 82801H HD Audio Controller
<Wayfarer> I thought I had realtek...
<Wayfarer> oh well
<Dr_willis> that will find the proper path to  install-css.sh
<Wayfarer> Kk, It isn't working
<Wayfarer> lol
<nosrednaekim> !intelHDA| Wayfarer
<ubotu> Wayfarer: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<david_> help, just installed kubuntu on a system and now i an getting a database locked error when trying to open adept
<Wayfarer> oh thanks
<Wayfarer> I got the Bot answer
<tekteen> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<nosrednaekim> Wayfarer» you've been there before?
<jeisma> Dr_willis what do i type in exactly to find it?
<david_> thanks
<jeisma> Dr_willis i typed in locate and then the name
<tekteen> !adeptfix|david_
<ubotu> david_: please see above
<Dr_willis> jeisma,  use  -----------> locate install-css.sh
<jeisma> Dr_willis all it gave was some .db file that is more than 8 days old
<david_> got it thanks
<tekteen> np
<jeisma> Dr_willis yeah i did that
<Dr_willis> jeisma,  update the locate database with 'sudo updatedb'
<mrunagi> can anyone help me with printer sharing........the printer isnt showing up in the tree
<david_> does that happen in every tinstall?
<Dr_willis> locate install-css.sh
<Dr_willis> /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<Dr_willis> sudo sh /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<Wayfarer> okay
<Wayfarer> I have already done what the Bot wants
<Wayfarer> and I still don't have sound
<Wayfarer> in fact, It may be even more messed up then ever
<jeisma> Dr_Willis what is that last line doing?
<Dr_willis> jeisma,  its running the script
<mrunagi> nevermind my dad didnt reshare it after installing the drivers
<jeisma> Dr_willis well i mean is that the same line to install it?
<jeisma> is that all i need to play dvds then on kaffeine?
<Dr_willis> jeisma,  that is virtually identical to the command you were using earlier.. but im giving the 'sh' option - in case the script is not executable.
<jeisma> ok thanks
<Dr_willis> running that scriot should install the css stuff..
<BluesKaj> dcopserver not running ?
<Ahmuck> hi.  i just made a grave error.  i clicked through the partition editor.  i shut the system down, is there a way i can recover the old partition table?
<ahmad> hello is there anybody who can help me install a new theme and change the appearance for gutsy gibbon?
<storbeck> Why does everybody always think there's some magical "undo" button?
<BluesKaj> when trying to reinstall kubuntu , kde can't communicate ... i don't get it even afterreformatting the ext3 partition without any OS on it the install disk can't communicate with dcopserver, whatever that means ?
<Ahmuck> storbeck: there is if you know where to find it
<storbeck> If you say so.
<Ahmuck> ya, there is.  gparted or something will find the tables and give you an option to restore
<Ahmuck> i've done this before, but forgotten how i did it
<Ahmuck> i
<Ahmuck> 'll ask in ubuntu
<storbeck> If you say so.
<Wayfarer> !intel HDA
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel hda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Wayfarer> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
 * BluesKaj waits patiently
<Wayfarer> meh
<Wayfarer> Sound
<Wayfarer> I want sound
<Wayfarer> Vista has sound
<Wayfarer> Damn't, even LEOPARD has SOund!
<ahmad> uboto, can you help me how to change my theme or appearance, i,m using gutsy gibbon.
<Wayfarer> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ahmad> ubotu, help me change my theme or appearance of my laptop, i'm using gutsy gibbon version.
<PRODIM> hi
<ubuntu_> how to mount my harddisk when running live distro 6.06.1... i dont find disk under mnt, but when i find disk under dev/disk/by-id, and try to open i konqueror i have not the rights to do that
<PRODIM> MKQUÄ°ST
<PRODIM> (:
<PRODIM> mkquist:
<PRODIM> nareshov
<PRODIM> mkquist
<PRODIM> are u theree
<PRODIM> (:
<PRODIM> I AM ON KUBUNTU!
<PRODIM> THANKS
<PRODIM> !
<Wayfarer> Good!
<Wayfarer> Do you have sound?
<ere4si> ubuntu_: it will be under /dev/hda or similar
<PRODIM> last question
<PRODIM> how can i change resolution?
<PRODIM> i see everything so big (:
<Wayfarer> go to the "k menu"
<PRODIM> i see everything so big (:640-480
<PRODIM> yes
<PRODIM> then?
<Wayfarer> bottom left hand corner
<Wayfarer> system settings
<PRODIM> ok
<Wayfarer> monitor and display
<PRODIM> ok thanks
<Wayfarer> no problem
<PRODIM> ups
<BluesKaj> PRODIM , you may need to use the admin mode to save your res changes
<PRODIM> i have a problem
<PRODIM> i see only
<PRODIM> 320-240
<PRODIM> 640-480
<ubuntu_> no i dont have any /dev/hda.. i find the disks under /dev/disk/only but not able to open
<PRODIM> how can i use this computer in 1024-768 mode?
<Wayfarer> do you know your graphics card can do that?
<Wayfarer> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Wayfarer> try that link
<PRODIM> yes i use it at windows
<PRODIM> :)
<BluesKaj> PRODIM , did you see my post, above ?
<ubuntu_> is it not an easy command like su mount hda1 or so...
<PRODIM> yes BLuesKaj
<PRODIM> i am looking the link
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido , I'm in kubuntu limbo , got an error message when trying to reinstall after reformatting ext3 .. dcopserver not runnibg kde unable to commincate , blah blah
<BluesKaj> kde wasn't ebn installed yet ...what gives ?
<Daisuke_Ido> erm...  i have no idea -_-
<Daisuke_Ido> unless you had installed kde apps
<BluesKaj> nope
<PRODIM> hey
<BluesKaj> I reformatted the partition\
<PRODIM> i cant understanding any thing
<PRODIM> :S
<yeltsinator> Hi, I just installed the latest updates and now whenever I login X boots me back to the login screen.
<storbeck> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<storbeck> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<storbeck> Bah, can't find it
<yeltsinator> can't find what?
<yeltsinator> gnome is very broken on this computer so I'm hoping to be able to log back into kde....
<tarik> i cant change my resolution
<tarik> how can i
<tarik> ?
<storbeck> tarik: Have you tried?
<tarik> yes
<storbeck> And what happened?
<tarik> -
<tarik> 320-240 and 640-480
<tarik> i see only this resolutions
<storbeck> What graphics card?
<tarik> s3 savage
<tarik> and i can use 1024-768 at windows
<storbeck> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-savage
<tarik> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<tarik> storbeck
<tarik> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<storbeck> Do you have adept or something else open?
<tarik> ohh yes
<tarik> ok wait
<mrunagi_> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<mrunagi_> !lock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mrunagi_> dang it what is that trigger
<TheGonk> How can I get a list of font names available to use in .Xresources?
<storbeck> What are you trying to do?
<mrunagi_> 1 sec
<mrunagi_> !aptlock
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<mrunagi_> do that
<storbeck> mrunagi_: He/She had an install manager open.
<storbeck> No need for that.
<tarik> server-xorg-video-savage is already the newest version.
<tarik> i closed adept than it says taht
<ubuntu> matzila
<tarik> ohh
<storbeck> Hm
<tarik> i should say this
<tarik> when i was installing kubuntu
<tarik> selected
<tarik> 640-480
<tarik> beacuse before i dişdnt select any thing or 1024-768
<tarik> my screen is corrupted
<remedialjoe> Hey
<remedialjoe> has update broken systems recently
<remedialjoe> or is it just me
<ere4si> an update can rewrite a conf file
<remedialjoe> my xwindows is freezing on .. "initializing system .. "
<storbeck> tarik, A bug has been confirmed in savage.
<tarik> hmmm
<tarik> i cant use this kubuntu with 1024 resoultion?
<ere4si> remedialjoe, you may need to reinstall graphics drivers
<storbeck> !xserver-xorg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver-xorg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<remedialjoe> I have reconfigured with and without the nvidia driver i am using (nvidia-glx-new)  also tried using nvidia-glx
<remedialjoe> how can i install the mouse for terminal
<remedialjoe> i've re installed kubuntu already and I get the same thing upon updating/rebooting..
<remedialjoe> And its not the update issue..  although that doesn't really look touched upon either
<BluesKaj> !xorg.config | storbeck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorg.config - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tarik> cant i?
<ere4si> xorg.conf
<remedialjoe> cannot creat /var/run/kdm/Xaccess
<oloughlin75> remedialjoe: sudo ...
<remedialjoe> yep
<tarik> where is xorg.conf
<remedialjoe>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<ere4si> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<darko> Hey everybody! ... I tried to install beryl on KUBUNTU gutsy 7.10 .. after reboot the loging screen appeared but after I put login info the screen becomes black and it gets me back to login again and again all over ... what could be the problem?
<darko> login* screen
<remedialjoe> when "nv" is set as the driver it tells me compatible NVIDIA X driver not found .. but when i run it with "nvidia" .. it  still quits at "initializing system services"
<remedialjoe> but no error message..  there is an (II) message saying, Module already built in"
<panfist> where do i configure whether icons take single or double clicks?
<BluesKaj> this is very strange , received this message when trying to install kubuntu on a formatted ext3 partition : http://www.pastebin.ca/918347
<darko> a
<remedialjoe> "could not start kmserver .. please check your installation"
<darko> a
<BluesKaj> remedialjoe yeah, i had that earlier as well
<remedialjoe> BluesKaj whats the deal??
<remedialjoe> what have I done/How can I repair/avoid
<ere4si> BluesKaj, found this - http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DCOPserver
<BluesKaj> dunno remedialjoe , been in and out of here all day asking about it , but i'm not getting any answers
<remedialjoe> so did you just not update/install nvidia driver?
<remedialjoe> are you using nvidia-glx as well?
<panfist> for zip archives, if i right click on them i have an option to extract. that option is not available for rar files even though i have installed support for rars and they work fine in ark
<remedialjoe> panfist install rar/unrar
<remedialjoe> and it will work from GUI...    type sudo apt-get install rar
<remedialjoe> or search your add/remove for it
<panfist> so should i uninstall unrar
<remedialjoe> oh you installed unrar.. i thought that would have worked.. yah you might as well.. and see if the package rar works
<panfist> not there
<panfist> i just installed rar and the context menu entry is still not there
<remedialjoe> for creating a rar or unraring .. if you are wanting to unrar .. just go ahead and extract
<panfist> im trying to extract hundreds if not thousands of rars
<panfist> being able to select more than one and being able to "extract here" would be nice
<darko> does anyone know any movie player (.avi file) that supports subtitle... cuz I have separate subtitle file example subtitle.srt and ofcourse it's syncronized with movie time
<panfist> ive tried figuring it out in the command line,
<BluesKaj> ere4si, well thanks for the heads up but , it's too late now i, can't do anyrhing since I reformatted the partition...strange that this kde message kept re-appearing tho,http://www.pastebin.ca/918347
<panfist> unrar * doesn't work it just matches the first file and even then it doesnt unrar it
<remedialjoe> what shows up when you select a bunch and right click?
<remedialjoe> you could try going into the ark or whatever the unzipp program is called.. and then selecting them all inside the program itself
<ere4si> BluesKaj, annoying more than strange - maybe
<darko> does anyone know any movie player (.avi file) that supports subtitle... cuz I have separate subtitle file example subtitle.srt and ofcourse it's syncronized with movie time
<panfist> the same thing that shows up if i select 1 rar and right click, it doesnt include extract. although it does for zips. ahhh i will try to browse from within ark and see what happens
<panfist> ark doesnt support browsing like that it seems, like winrar does
<remedialjoe> hrmm
<ere4si> darko: vlc works with those
<BluesKaj> gutsy hasn't been very stable for mysetup sunce I mistakenly upgraded kde to 3.5.9 ...
<darko> ere4si: thanks
<ere4si> k
<darko> as I'm new any nice download manager ?
<remedialjoe> I'd like to revert back to 7.04 .. but 7.10 uses so much less power :(
<panfist> well there has to be a way to manually edit the context menu right> theres no reason i cant just manuall add an association for *.rar
<remedialjoe> panfist after updating i can't even get into GUI.. so thats about as much as I can help for now .. :/
<panfist> did you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<remedialjoe> *nods
<panfist> did you try to enable/disable the kernel framebuffer
<ere4si> remedialjoe, tried the vesa driver from dpkg?
<remedialjoe> freezes at "initializing system services" .. BluesKaj has had the same issue today as well
<BluesKaj> remedialjoe , I'm gonn reinstall 7.10 , but without any language pack upgrades, that's what did me in this morning.
<remedialjoe> hrmm.. I haven't (knowingly) installed anything like that ..
<BluesKaj> also sticking with kde358
<remedialjoe> but there wasn an english-locale update i think
<remedialjoe> how do i keep 7.10 from installing 3.5.9 ?
<BluesKaj> i think i did the knee-jerk update. I'd better be more vigilant about the adept notifire from now on.
<BluesKaj> remedialjoe, not to worry it's optional, 358 is the default
<remedialjoe> ere4si no i have not .. i will attempt it
<ere4si> works all the time but the resolution can be large...
<tarik> hey
<tarik> i find a driver for me
<ere4si> I always install with the ethernet cable removed
<tarik> how can i install it
<BluesKaj> well here goes , gonna try with another clean 7.10 install
<remedialjoe> GL BluesKaj
<ere4si> tarik: is it a tar.gz file?
<tarik> i find a driver for me
<tarik> yes
<tarik> graphic driver
<ere4si> tarik: unpack it and look for a readme file
<tarik> there issnt any readme
<remedialjoe> error locking authority file ? ./Xauthority
<ere4si> tarik: is there a file ending in .sh?
<tarik> itmain.sh
<tarik> install-sh
<panfist> where can i change the behavior of single or double clicking for items on the desktop
<remedialjoe> vesa driver is not working..  display is all distorted .. on all resolutions from 640x480 up to 1600x1200
<tarik> itmain.sh
<tarik> ere4si
<ere4si> yep
<ere4si> in the same dir type    ./install.sh
<tarik> name
<tarik> src
<tarik> folders
<tarik> and
<tarik> install-sh
<tarik> not with dot
<ere4si> tarik: the ./ means "in the same directory"
<tarik> ok
<tarik> install-sh file
<ere4si> tarik: sorry - the install-sh file seems strange
<ere4si> can you open it and read?
<tarik> ye
<tarik> s
<tarik> # install - install a program, script, or datafile
<tarik> this is the first line
<tarik> ere4si
<ere4si> and then?
<tarik> so much thing
<tarik> it seems like script
<ere4si> wrong first line for script
<tarik> there is makefile
<tarik> sorry first line si like
<ere4si> what's in the folders - and what site did you get it from?
<tarik> #!bin/bash
<ere4si> that's a script
<tarik> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/xserver-xorg-video-savage/1:2.1.2-6ubuntu1
<Dr_willis> should be #!/bin/bash  :)
<tarik> look this
<tarik> (:
<tarik> you are a doctor :D
<tarik> u know truth
<tarik> :D
<Dr_willis> now what you are Actually TRYING to do.. i got no clue. :)
<nosrednaekim> Dr_willis» you are doctor... you must know :)
 * Dr_willis refers nosrednaekim  to a specializt.
<Dr_willis> :)
<ere4si> tarik: rename it install.sh
<ICM> I have followed several howtos on how to install Compiz Fusion under KDE 7.10, but no luck whatsoever. I'm running three monitors on two graphics cards, one is a dual-head Nvidia 7600GS, the other is an onboard 6150LE. Both are using the restricted driver 'nvidia', I believe, and I simply can't get compiz fusion to work. I'm just stuck. How do I enable it in KDE?
<nosrednaekim> ICM» doesn't compiz not work with Twinview?
<Dr_willis> icm try getting it going on one monitor/card first.. then go from there.
<Dr_willis> Compiz does work with twinview for me - on my 8800 gts
<Dr_willis> But thats just a single card.  2 video outs.
<nosrednaekim> hum.
<ICM> To be honest, I'm not sure how I have it set up. it's using Xineview or something of that sort?
<nosrednaekim> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<ICM> Ah, yes, that is it
<Dr_willis> twinview replaces xinerama for nvidia card ussage.
<tarik> i am trying to change my resoloutin
<darko> does anyone know any good download manager except downloader for X
<Dr_willis> the 2 are 'similer' things.. but twinview is  nvidia's  variatiion. I normally do not need xinerama enabled.
<tarik> -
<Dr_willis> darko,  i used one called 'prozilla' (proz?) in the past.. years ago.
<darko> does anyone know any good download manager except downloader for X - it doesn't download files from rapidshare[dot]com
<tarik> 320-240 and 640 -480
<tarik> i cnt make it 1024
<darko> Dr_willis: what do u use now?
<nosrednaekim> darko» kget
<darko> lol
<darko> thansk
<ere4si> tarik: in konsole -  mv -v install-sh install.sh
<Dr_willis> darko,  i dont use any of them.
<ICM> Dr_willis: under 'nvidia-settings' I have 'Enabled Xinerama' checked off (meaning it is enabled)
<Dr_willis> i havent needed to use a download manager - since im no longer on dialup. :)
<darko> nosrednaekim:  is it on kubuntu 7.10 apt-get ?
<darko> ah lol
<darko> :P
<nosrednaekim> darko» oh yes :)
<Dr_willis> ICM,  i alwyas edit the xorg.conf myself. :)
<darko> Dr_willis: sometimes u might have to schedule or pause/resume downloads
<ICM> I'm not that good :/
<Dr_willis> darko,  i never do.
<ICM> So I may just have to give up on Compiz
<ICM> Well, how is KDE 4 working out? How stable is it? Why.. would I want to upgrade, and *can* I upgrade?
<nosrednaekim> ICM» yes, you can.... its faily stable... but somewhat lacking in features
<Dr_willis> ICM,   Option         "Xinerama" "0"
<Dr_willis>     in xorg.conf turns OFF xine4rama
<ICM> But why would I want it disabled, Dr_willis
<ICM> nosrednaekim: What kind of features rae missing? :/
<Dr_willis> ICM,  you DONT want to use xinerama WITH twinview.. its that simple. :)
<Dr_willis> twinview supercedes xinerama
<ICM> Dr_willis: alright.. so I can just hit the little 'X' to unchek it...
<ICM> uncheck*
<Dr_willis> ICM,  i have no idea what check box enables/disalbes what. :) thats why i posted the line from the xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> is the X to 'disable' it  or 'X to enable it' :) and so on.
<darko> nosrednaekim: any idea how to integrate kget in firefox ?
<ICM> Well, I suppose I need to restart X.
<ICM> Be right back (I hope)
<Reconizer> can anyone help me please what do i do when i want to download a linux application which isnt listed in synaptic when i search for it?
<Reconizer> nalioth
<Dr_willis> sudo  nvidia-xconfig   --no-xinerama
<Dr_willis> should also disable it. :)
<Reconizer> Bruce
<Reconizer> :-)
<Dr_willis> ICM on a complex setup like you got - I imagien you will have to do some manual editing of the xorg.conf - Or get very lucky  with the nvidia tools.
<nalioth> Reconizer: what's up?
<Reconizer> can anyone help me please what do i do when i want to download a linux application which isnt listed in synaptic when i search for it?
<Reconizer> i want to install xmind
<Reconizer> but its not in synaptic
<Dr_willis> use the source and cmpile it - is the normal way
<ICM> So yes, I disabled Xinerama.
<ICM> now KDE won't start
<ICM> I'm.. in irssi right now
<Dr_willis> sudo  nvidia-xconfig    --enable-all-gpus
<Dr_willis>  
<storbeck> xmind isn't in the repos because it cost $100
<Dr_willis> nvidia-xconfig -A  (shows 1000+ options you can set)
<Reconizer> Dr_willis i dont know how
<Reconizer> :(
<Reconizer> it has a binary tar
<ICM> Dr_willis: --enable-all-gpus didn't work
<remedialjoe> the the basic english language pack that is breaking kubuntu
<ICM> couldn't honor it, as it couldn't determine the # of GPUs in this
<ICM> You know what, why did I disable Xinerama in the first place?
<ICM> Seriously, it was working. Compiz wasn't
<Dr_willis> ICM,  you want to use Twinview NOT xinerama.
<ICM> Alright, then how the hell do I actually get KDE to start
<ICM> You keep telling me I want to use twinview not xinerama but not why
<raoman> i need help. my adept manager is not working.......
<Dr_willis> nvidia-xconfig  --twinview           to enable twniview
<Dr_willis> ICM,  i said earlier that twinview supercedes xinerams
<Dr_willis> IT replaces it.. its Nvidias replacement for it..
<remedialjoe> http://pastebin.com/d5fa6a2f6  <--  Packages breaking update right now
<ICM> May I attempt to restart X now, Dr_willis ?
<Dr_willis> ICM,  go for it. :)
<ICM> actually, I'm not sure how one does that, without x actually running
<ICM> >_<
<Dr_willis> try 'startx'
<ICM> because that makes too much sense, forgot about that
<ICM> Fatal Server Error: No Screens Found
<Dr_willis> it might of been a good idea to backup your original xorg.conf first. also.
<storbeck> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ICM> a.. bit late
<Dr_willis> there may be backups allready in the /etc/X11 dir
<ICM> Alright... but um...
<ICM> What do I do now
<Dr_willis> jot down this "if all else fails' --->   #   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Dr_willis> that is the 'lets start over and reconfigure X' command. :)
<remedialjoe> -phigh   ?
<robert__> good!
<ICM> Are you kidding me
<ICM> I don't have the time for this
<remedialjoe> yea thats what i'm saying
<ICM> I mean... Seriously
<Dr_willis> reenable xinerama then. and it may get ya back working.
<Dr_willis> You are trying to do a complex thing. with 2 cards.
<storbeck> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ICM> Works perfectly well in Windows
<Dr_willis> I have spent many an hr reading the nvidia readmes and docs..
<Dr_willis> ICM,  and that proves very little.
<remedialjoe> yah XP is far superior man
<storbeck> lol @ XP is superior
<remedialjoe> they have thousands of developers getting paid
<remedialjoe> to make things work
<Dr_willis> more time reading,learning.
<remedialjoe> vs ubuntu breaking monthly
<MimmoX> hi everyone
<Dr_willis> remedialjoe,  and some times it actually does work! :)
<storbeck> No, Ubuntu doesn't break.
<storbeck> The USER breaks it.
<remedialjoe> no xp always worked for me
<remedialjoe> i just liked the idea of free software
<Dr_willis> Xp wouldent even boot on my laptop.
<remedialjoe> wow .. horrible laptop?
<remedialjoe> how old is that
<Dr_willis> and there was nothing i could do to 'force' it to boot.
<ICM> Dr_willis: you're far better wtih configuring X than I am
<Dr_willis> it was  brand new one. had vista.. whiped out vista.
<remedialjoe> that's the most rediculous thing i've heard of.. unless your disc/ drive is broken
<ICM> ~_~
<Dr_willis> ICM,  yes.. and ive spent many an hr working with xorg.conf files and manually tweaking twinview settings.
<ICM> Well I don't have "many an hr"
<remedialjoe> no kidding
<ICM> the only way at this rate is to reinstall Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> ICM,  check /etc/X11/ for a backup of xorg.conf OR use that command i noted earlier to totally reconfigure X.
<remedialjoe> good luck updating 7.10 right now
<Dr_willis> reinstalling is overkill and 'windows' thinking.
<ICM> there are various configs, no clue which one is the correct one
<storbeck> ICM, do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<storbeck> and be done with it
<Dr_willis> using 2 seperate video cards - can be a real real real big pain.
<remedialjoe> with linux*
<Dr_willis> 1 video card with 2+ outputs is much easier.
<ICM> storbeck: What will that do?
<storbeck> It will reconfigure your xorg
<ICM> Dr_willis: I don't have all the f'n money in the world, alright, this worked
<storbeck> Set it back to defaults.
<remedialjoe> ICM: I agree with storbeck even tho i'm bashing linux right now
<ICM> heh, 'bashing linux'
<ICM> anyway
<Dr_willis> its more of 'ranting and rambling'  :)
<remedialjoe> it will take 3 minutes
<ICM> storbeck: so my work is... gone
<raoman> im using kubuntu 7.10 n i'm facing problems updating n my external drives wudn't mount either. does the same happen   with kubuntu 6.10??- need some advice guys....
<remedialjoe> ICM:  not at all  just run what storbek says and it will re configure you xserver to run again
<mrunagi_> is there any way to get mounting an iso act like mounting an actual disk and sit on the desktop and in storage media?
<Dr_willis> work is gone? this isent windows...
<storbeck> It doesn't format your computer.
<mrunagi_> raoman: are they ntfs?
<storbeck> It just reconfigures your X
<Dr_willis> mrunagi_,  ive used the  fuseiso tool to get them there..
<Dr_willis> !info fuseiso
<ICM> That's not what I meant, I meant in terms of positioning monitors and such >_<
<ubotu> fuseiso (source: fuseiso): FUSE module to mount ISO filesystem images. In component universe, is optional. Version 20070507-1 (gutsy), package size 20 kB, installed size 92 kB
<mrunagi_> cool ill try that Dr_willis
<ICM> if TwinView is so great, why is it not working, eh?
<storbeck> ICM, what would you rather have? No X, or a default X?
<remedialjoe> ICM:  Yes .. unless you can find a backup xorg.conf .. there *should be one
<ICM> I'm trying to find the command in my scrollback
<ICM> xD
<mrunagi_> raoman: ?
<Dr_willis> ICM,  go read the twinview docs befor ranting about twinview. is a good idea. There may be some options for 2 seperate video cards that ive not used.
<raoman> mrunagi: yup... but they worked fine whien i used 7.10 (genome)
<remedialjoe> icm nano bash_history
<ICM> "may be" -_-
<mrunagi_> raoman: what happens when you plug them in
<Dr_willis> by using xinerama - instead of twinview - you will be loseing some features. Such as windows try ingto maxamize across both monitors. (i recall that being a big issue), and proberly other ones as well.
<raoman> mrunagi: nuthing pops up until i re-boot my system
<mrunagi_> and when you manually mount them?
<remedialjoe> should i stay or should i upgrade ... *sings..  Should i stay or should I upppgraaade
<ICM> Dr_willis: I don't give a crap about that feature
<remedialjoe> *guitar rif
<mrunagi_> Dr_willis: what is iocharset?
<ICM> different monitors that are on different levels in terms of height in comparison to one another
<Dr_willis> mrunagi_,  dosent sound familer to me.
<raoman> mrunagi: i havent tried it man, im still new to linux, im not gud at it. how do i do it anyway?
<remedialjoe> ICM: Sounds like you have quite the control center there.. have you heard of "synergy"
<mrunagi_> what was the string you would type to mount an iso with fusio
<ICM> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org is what I'm about to try, per storbeck's recommendation
<remedialjoe> ICM:  Unrelated.. but runs on windows/mac/linux ..  lets you mouse/keyboard work between all machines networked
<ICM> remedialjoe: yes, I use it.
<remedialjoe> =D
<remedialjoe> slick
<remedialjoe> hmm
<Dr_willis> synergy - is a handy tool to rember. :)
<raoman> mrunagi: /dev/sda1 ...?
<remedialjoe> i'm scared to upgrade the latest language packs.. i'm afraid kmserver won't start again
<mrunagi_> Dr_willis: i installed and used fuseiso but it didnt sit on the desktop or in storage media
<ICM> storbeck: dpkg-reconfigure: command not found
<remedialjoe> is there an equivalent of windows' "restore point" feature ?
<mrunagi_> remedialjoe: yea
<ICM> nevermind, typo
<mrunagi_> !keep | remedialjoe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keep - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mrunagi_> wow ok
<ICM> storbeck: it tells me that xserver-org isn't installed :/
<mrunagi_> its called keep
<remedialjoe> awesome.. ty
<Dr_willis> mrunagi_,  no idea there. I normally just mount the thing manually. I thought it showed an icon on my desktop.
<storbeck> Heh
<ere4si> !info keep
<ubotu> keep (source: keep): backup system for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.0-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 202 kB, installed size 1156 kB
<ICM> something tells me, that's... um.. quite a problem
<Dr_willis> mrunagi_,  but i normally keep all icons off the desktop
<mrunagi_> id be fine if it was just in storage media
<storbeck> xorg
<storbeck> not org
<remedialjoe> Is this going to backup links?
<Dr_willis> mrunagi_,  thats a special feature of the file manager. kioslave. Not sure how to make anything else show up there.
<remedialjoe>  i'm looking at keep.. do i just set "/" as the folder i want.. and if i do that.. will it decide to backup my external media mounts?
<remedialjoe> or will it just show them as dead links
<Dr_willis> "if all else fails' --->   #   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<storbeck> ICM, you have to sudo when using dpkg-reconfigure
<Dr_willis> with or without the -phigh :)
<ICM> I did, I'm doing it now
<storbeck> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ICM> but I have absolutely no clue what I'm doing.
<remedialjoe> just keep hitting yes
<remedialjoe> until the emultate 3 button mouse
<remedialjoe> and then up until "save file"
<remedialjoe> lol
<remedialjoe> do i have to exclude /dev and /media  and others? with keep?
<ICM> storbeck: Well, I went through it. Now what?
<remedialjoe> startx
<storbeck> ^
<mrunagi_> does anyone know of any emulators for .iso in kubuntu?
<ICM> wouldn't it be wise to do /etc/init.d/kdm restart ?
<remedialjoe> its not started?
<storbeck> ICM, if it makes you happy. Sure
<ICM> I have no clue
<ICM> Fatal Server Error: no screens found
<ICM> I'm going to cut my losses and reinstall.
<mrunagi_> ICM: dont do that
<remedialjoe> uhm
<Dr_willis> OR look for a backed up xorg.conf file
<mrunagi_> ICM:  stop!
<ICM> I did, Dr_willis .
<mrunagi_> no no man startx see what it says
<Dr_willis> but its work time for me.. good luck.
<remedialjoe> are you using nvidia driver?
<remedialjoe> you may have to set the driver back to "nvidia" instead of "nv"
<mrunagi_> start x should tell him why
<remedialjoe> no screens found * ?
<ICM> yes.
<storbeck> no screens founds means that you don't have the right drivers for your chipset
<storbeck> copy /var/log/Xorg.0.log in pastebin
<ICM> used 'nv' this time
<ICM> insteda of 'nvidia'
<remedialjoe> ICM:  have you updated recently?
<remedialjoe> i'm not saying you should
<remedialjoe> !
<remedialjoe> i am just wondering.. cause updating seems to break my xorg ATM
<ICM^> remedialjoe: I did what you said, but backwards (using 'nv' instead of 'nvidia')
<remedialjoe> ICM did this get you back into x?
<ICM^> yes
<remedialjoe> hoorah
<ICM^> though I did get the error (EE) Failed to initialize GLX Extension (compatible nvidia X driver not found)
<remedialjoe> yah that is what i am getting right now
<remedialjoe> right when its .. "initializing system services"
<nosrednaekim> probably a borked kernel module...
<remedialjoe> no
<ICM^> well, it's just in the VT
<remedialjoe> its the latest language pack update
<ICM^> doesn't affect anything
<remedialjoe> oh you were able to get in?
<remedialjoe> fully?
<ICM^> yes
<remedialjoe> right on
<ICM^> except I don't have my other monitors
<remedialjoe> that sucks
<ICM^> I'll have to reconfigure them
<ICM^> I hope twinview is a package.
<remedialjoe> i think its built into xorg .. and is just an xorg.conf option .. but i'm not 100%
<ICM^> oh, of course it isn't
<storbeck> Try pressing ctrl + alt + backspace
<ICM^> that broke it
<ICM^> it certainly stopped
<ICM^> but didn't restart
<storbeck> Hrm
<remedialjoe> type startx again
<remedialjoe> but like
<remedialjoe> it will *restart instead of quit when you reboot
<remedialjoe> but you are in singal user mode right now
<ICM^> I'm rebooting my system right now
<remedialjoe> or something like that
<remedialjoe> *hopes it goes into xwindows for ya
<ICM^> heh
<ICM^> grrr
<remedialjoe> i'm gonna update and see if it is this new locales package..
 * ICM^ hits 'boot from first hard disk' >_<
<remedialjoe> lol
<ICM^> I still have an install disc in the drive
<ICM^> though I may reinstall anyway, just because I've had it installed for a day
<ICM^> and already, I screwed so much up
<storbeck> Note: NV is not Nvidia
<ICM^> Nvidia > NV
<ICM^> that's as far as I know
<ICM^> well, storebe, remedialjoe, it booted and went into KDE
<ICM^> (yay?)
<remedialjoe> you are further along then i am ICM
<remedialjoe> :/
<ICM^> I think I may give up on Compiz
<ICM^> which is complete crap because I totally want it :/
<remedialjoe> uhm
<remedialjoe> icm
<remedialjoe> yo
<remedialjoe> what you can try is
<remedialjoe> add another user
<remedialjoe> and play with it on there
<remedialjoe> so it doesn't effect your main user
<storbeck> Have you run, nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals ?
<remedialjoe> until you get it down pat and can implement
<ICM^> heh
<ICM^> storbeck: no
<ICM^> and should I be using the 'nvidia' drivers now?
<storbeck> Well if you want to get back on nvidia
<storbeck> I'm pretty sure you need to run that to use compiz on nvidia
<ICM^> alright, I have to restart the X server
<ICM^> control+alt+backspace?
<ICM^> Let us hope this works
<storbeck> Yes
<ICM^> Well, KDE still loads
<ICM^> oh crap
<remedialjoe> initializing system services?
<ICM^> it's doing that really messed up resolution crap
<remedialjoe> oh
<remedialjoe> you will have to run nvidia-settings
<ICM^> where you have to move your mouse to the edge of the screen
<remedialjoe> sudo nvidia-settings
<ICM^> ... I also don't have a cursor
<remedialjoe> ...
<ICM^> I have one, but it's transparent
<ICM^> I had this problem on this computer in gnome on Gentoo, KDE on Gentoo, Gnome on Ubuntu.. not now
<ICM^> and no one (After spending nine hours asking people) could figure it out
<ICM^> Looks like it is time for a reinstall
<Reconizer> how do i install konversation through konsole?
<remedialjoe> sudo apt-get install konversation
<Reconizer> why the sudo?
<remedialjoe> root access for apt-get
<storbeck> Reconizer: Try doing it without sudo
<storbeck> See what happens
<remedialjoe> sudo = do as root
<Reconizer> thanks
<ICM^> Guys, thanks for your help
<ICM^> I'm going to reinstall Kubuntu in a few days
<Reconizer> yw icewater1an
<Reconizer> ICM^
<Reconizer> ICM^ 10 dollars please
<Reconizer> how can i install kde4?
<nosrednaekim> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<storbeck> You don't want kde4
<Reconizer> and does kde4 have a new alarm clock
<nosrednaekim> not sure
<Reconizer> i am looking for an alarm clock
<storbeck> Wait until at least kde 4.0.2 is released.
<Reconizer> for linux
<remedialjoe> Reconizer: whats wrong with using a plugin for amarok?
<storbeck> KDE 4 is still in major baby stages.
<storbeck> You don't want it yet.
<Reconizer> remedialjoe how does that work?
<remedialjoe> Reconizer: you could try an amarok script/plugin .. go into amarok, go up to scripts and click get new
<remedialjoe> there are a bunch
<remedialjoe> some are so swet like right click look for youtube music video..  hehhe. but i'm sure there was an alarm clock plugin
<ICM^> Thanks all, good night
<ICM^> Reinstall Kubuntu in two days ~_~
<remedialjoe> good luck icm .. better luck next time
<Reconizer> i am running kubuntu on vista through co-linux btw
<Reconizer> :o
<nosrednaekim> bye ICM^
<ICM^> lol, at least I gained some experience
<ICM^> Don't blindly disable Xinerama >_>
<ICM^> I can almost guarentee I'll be back ;-)
<darko> does anyone know any movie player that supports subtitle files too like mv2 player for windows
<secleinteer> hi, does anyone know if it's possible to turn the right click menu key into a modifier?
<remedialjoe> Reconizer:  open amarok, at the top click on Tools.. then script manager
<Reconizer> i can use every linux app now
<Reconizer> without using a lot of resources
<jcgkffycs> is there a way to install applications to a fake root under a users home folder?
<remedialjoe> Reconizer: http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/FAQ#How _do_I_use_amaroK_as_an_alarm_clock.3F
<Reconizer> remedialjoe thanks
<remedialjoe> you may have to copy/paste that
<storbeck> jcgkffycs: make
<espacious_> i have an old lappy 1400 mhz 700 ram kubuntu works quite good, how would kde4 run?
<remedialjoe> Reconizer: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=23160
<remedialjoe> Reconizer: Sorry.. i just looked.. just go back into the script manager for amarok.. and click on "get new scripts"
<remedialjoe> its there .. called "weekalarm"
<fignew> espacious_: KDE4 will run fine when it's ready
<remedialjoe> welp here goes the upgrade.. will let you all know if the update on a fresh system without nvidia drivers breaks
<remedialjoe> ;]
<nosrednaekim> espacious_» kde4 is only using 300MB of RaM for me..so it should run fine
<storbeck> You're going to be disappointed in kde4
<freyyr> hey, I'm having trouble starting a kde session.  KDM loads up, but when I try to login, it reaches "Starting System Services"  and loads back to the login screen.  any ideas?
<storbeck> The menubar is HUGE and you can't resize it.
<freyyr> I'm currently at the console using BitchX.
<remedialjoe> freyyr: JOIN THE CLUB
<remedialjoe> that was me an hour ago
<remedialjoe> you're running nvidia?
<Daisuke_Ido> storbeck: some people like it, and you CAN resize it...  requires a little editing though
<freyyr> ATi.
<remedialjoe> damn
<remedialjoe> its the new language package
<remedialjoe> that you just updated last
<remedialjoe> i'm pretty sure
<remedialjoe> i'm going through a re install right now
<freyyr> yeah, that's what I just installed.
<storbeck> How?
<storbeck> I never found a configuration for it anywhere.
<remedialjoe> freyyr: I re installed and upgraded,  that did not work
<remedialjoe> freyyr: its broken right  now and nobody is saying boo diddly
<freyyr> wonderful.
<remedialjoe> so don't bother re installing unless you don't want to upgrade
<espacious_> fignew it's not ready yet?
<freyyr> anyone submitted a bug report yet?
<remedialjoe> i doubt it
<remedialjoe> if you do i will sign it
<Daisuke_Ido> niiiiice
<storbeck> Daisuke_Ido: Where is the configure file?
<nosrednaekim> yeah... thre is proble with the lang pack...
<freyyr> I'll do it I guess... from LYNX.
<fignew> espacious: correct
<Daisuke_Ido> there were changes committed to make it a) resizable and b) two rows
<remedialjoe> nosrednaekim:  Does anyone have access to add that into the topic?
<espacious> ok thanks for quick info
<freyyr> I thought we were past this.
<Daisuke_Ido> we have not gotten those changes here yet :\
<Daisuke_Ido> but i knew i had seen info on the panel
<storbeck> Hm?
<nosrednaekim> remedialjoe» lemme see
<freyyr> well, actually, maybe somebody else ought to submit the report.  I've only got console access right now, and i'm not too quick with lynx.
<remedialjoe> same here
<remedialjoe> i'm in the same position. i hope someone does
<remedialjoe> brb
<freyyr> kk
<storbeck> Daisuke_Ido: Where is the configuration file?
<bhuey> hello, I'm having problems installing a tftp package where /etc file aren't being installed that are needed. How do I fix this problem ?
<bhuey> file=files
<nosrednaekim> this is why I NEVER update
<freyyr> really wish people would bugtest their packages before they go mainstream.
<freyyr> and a lang pack...  that's going to break a LOT of installs.
<Arwen> freyyr, tell me about it.... In Hardy, one of the devs released a "firefox-dev" package that... installs nothing.
<Reconizer> Core 2 Duo quad
<Reconizer> how come linux hardware isnt open source
<freyyr> who nosrednaekim
<freyyr> whoops
 * Wasserstoff senses this channel has an exciting few days ahead of it
<freyyr> hobby of mine to /who everone in a channel :P
 * Wasserstoff grabs some popcorn and sits back and watches
<nosrednaekim> Wasserstoff» lol
<storbeck> mmm. Popcorn sounds good.
<remedialjoe> Yep. Fresh install.. Language pack upgrades break Gutsy.
<Wasserstoff> Welcome to the redundant train
<Wasserstoff> choo choo
<nosrednaekim> bleh!... no ops are answering..
<remedialjoe> also the original upgrading glitch is still there ???
<storbeck> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<storbeck> meh
<mrunagi_> i jsut
<Wasserstoff> It's not in the topic :)
<storbeck> I was seeing if it would give any suggestions how to add to it.
<freyyr> why the hell do you even need to update a friggin' language pack?  have languages magically changed since november?
<remedialjoe> how could this not be checked
<remedialjoe> before being "okayed"
<freyyr> well, it's a main package.  so everyone's gonna get it.
<nosrednaekim> remedialjoe» complain in #kubuntu-devel ;)
<remedialjoe> same with the upgrade glitch
<nosrednaekim> though... no-one is around there
<Wasserstoff> mm
<remedialjoe> which is still there, even though we are 5 betas into the next release
<heinkel_111> oh there is major trouble on the way?
<Wasserstoff> no, don't go there to complain
<Wasserstoff> then you are just being annoying
<nosrednaekim> heinkel_111» yeah
<remedialjoe> lol
<Wasserstoff> one would assume that it's a bug that was not triggered on the testing system
<nosrednaekim> well.. yeah....
<Wasserstoff> for whatever reason
<remedialjoe> they only tested it once on 1 system?
<remedialjoe> hahahahha
<heinkel_111> maybe it is a good idea not to restart the computer for a while then,,,i got the new packages 2 hrs ago :(
<freyyr> FOSS.  no budget, remember?
<Wasserstoff> who knows
<Wasserstoff> I sure don't
<remedialjoe> heinkel_111 *nods you are too right
<Wasserstoff> I didn't test it
 * nosrednaekim retracts the statement to go to that other channel
<storbeck> Or just turn off auto-install updates.
<remedialjoe> I've already initiated my complaint in here.. no worries .. ;]
<remedialjoe> ... storbeck  .. but i already installed.. there is no way to warn ppl
<heinkel_111> storbeck: it wasnt auto when i got it, it was idiot ;-) I manually upgraded the language packs
<remedialjoe> people are probably without interfaces right now
<remedialjoe> not everyone knows how to get into bitchx
<Wasserstoff> I'm sure if you are patient and all that it will be fixed soon :)
<freyyr> well, it'll be good for them.  it'll be nice and retro.
<remedialjoe> Wasserstoff Just like the initial upgrade glitch was fixed?
<Wasserstoff> or
<Wasserstoff> if you omgneed it now
<Wasserstoff> Then you can uninstall the language packs
<Wasserstoff> remedialjoe: well, maybe it won't be
<remedialjoe> Wasserstoff Having to go into console to manually select YES or NO "
<Wasserstoff> remedialjoe: then you can switch to gentoo
<remedialjoe> lol
<Wasserstoff> I heard they are much easier to use
<Wasserstoff> and more reliable
<remedialjoe> i've heard the opposite about being easier to use.. i'd be annoyed to have to learn another package manager after putting my faith into deb based so long
<freyyr> this brings noglista.  we should start a MUD since we're all conna be at the CLI soon anyway.
<remedialjoe> but.. i have no heard any reliability issues so ..
<remedialjoe> lol fre
<heinkel_111> MUD that sounds like old-skool text based multiplayer game?
<remedialjoe> ... i downloaded gentoo and buntu for the re install.. used up my last blank :( .. i'm bust till tomorrow I think
<remedialjoe> unless there is someway to revert back to the old language pack/
<Wasserstoff> just uninstall the language packs..
<freyyr> most likely.
<freyyr> but I'm not a whiz with apt. so...
<Wasserstoff> English is the standard language
<remedialjoe> same.. that is what i am figuring out, after this smoke
<freyyr> could try aptitude.
<freyyr> I'll see with that.
<Wasserstoff> I don't have the error myself, so I cannot tell you how to fix itr
<freyyr> brb
<remedialjoe> gl =]
<remedialjoe> Wasserstoff you got the latest update and rebooted?
<freyyr> actually, can I open a new TTY so I don't have to keep switching in and out of bitchx?
<Wasserstoff> No.
<remedialjoe> freyyr *nods
<Wasserstoff> I don't use kde3.
<remedialjoe> ahh
<remedialjoe> well lucky you ;]
<storbeck> Wow, freyyr was logged in for a long time.
<remedialjoe> lol
<Wasserstoff> 1 centuries?
<Wasserstoff> l2english
<remedialjoe> oh i think i kind of remember.. i can at least manually download the older language packs
<storbeck> What's the website for sf.net?
<fignew> storbeck: wait... are you kidding?
<storbeck> Yes
<fignew> pfew.
<fignew> ok carry on
<remedialjoe> hahahahahha
<remedialjoe> oh man
<stunatra> is it just me, or is devede really slow?
<remedialjoe> i noticed that too.. are you using the older mplayer fix?
<stunatra> not sure, whatever is in the repos is what I am using. (on Gutsy)
<remedialjoe> stunatra check the devede website.. i think they have a fix
<stunatra> 2 hours to convert to 1 DVD seems a little bit long to me lol
<stunatra> thanks remedialjoe I will do that.
<Arwen> hehe, encoding a DVD on a competent PC should take about 5 minutes :-P
<remedialjoe> i could be mistaken.. but i remember having to revert back to the previous mplayer to use devede
<stunatra> Note for Ubuntu Gutsy users: by default (as November 21, 2007) Gutsy comes with Mplayer/Mencoder buggy version 1.0RC1 (like Feisty);
<stunatra> that could be the problem :P
<remedialjoe> *nods
<remedialjoe> wh1rr3d
<remedialjoe> *pokes language pack ... FIX
<myk_> how do i add a directory to my user's $PATH?
<remedialjoe> mkdir dirname?
<myk_> i want to add /home/user/bin as a location to create symbolic links
<remedialjoe> mkdir ~/dirname ?
<Arwen> myk_, look at ~/.bashrc
<Arwen> it has a "PATH=" line in it
<remedialjoe> oh lol
<remedialjoe> i read what myk said wrong ... i wondered why he wanted to know something so easy for whatever advanced thing he was doing
<remedialjoe> so tired.. powernap
<myk_> Arwen: doesnt seem to be there.. here's what mine looks like     http://www.pastebin.ca/918518
<Arwen> hmm, never mind me then...
<mrunagi_> just a warning for everyone..........never move files with kubuntu..........always copy and paste
<mrunagi_> im still ticked off
<remedialjoe> whaat
<remedialjoe> oh with dolphin
<mrunagi_> i copied and pasted a documents folder and said overwite auto.........but it didnt complete!
<mrunagi_> POOF!
<mrunagi_> data GONE!
<remedialjoe> heh
<remedialjoe> that is unacceptable
<mrunagi_> lots of irreplaceable data too
<mrunagi_> yes it is
<mrunagi_> i mean fine.........if something happens you cant complete the opperation..........put it BACK!
<remedialjoe> what about using that program to get your files back
<remedialjoe> could you run that
<mrunagi_> what progrem
<mrunagi_> is it too late? this happened 2 hours ago
<remedialjoe> i will try to find it.. but i am using lynx.. so it might take me a while
<remedialjoe> no i don't think so
<remedialjoe> this program is for like fire/damaged drives
<remedialjoe> also works on removable media..  memory cards etc for lost photos
<remedialjoe> you can usually recover 3-4 formats worth of data, pretty impressive
 * heinkel_111 reminds the channnel that backup systems does have advantages when things go wrong
<remedialjoe> brb
<storbeck> ln -s /folder ~/ ?
<mrunagi_> keep heinkel_111?
<heinkel_111> for example
<heinkel_111> only  when things have gone wrong, you should have keep'ed that folder before that
<freyyr> It worked!
<mrunagi_> ive just never heard of files disappearing
<freyyr> removing those packages fixed the problem.
<freyyr> how I missed that GUI.
<remedialjoe> freyyr which packages?
<remedialjoe> did the os not need them?
<freyyr> language-pack-en
<freyyr> language-pack-en-base
<Wasserstoff> there is a language-pack-en?
<heinkel_111> of course the system don't need it...speak portuguese instead!
<Wasserstoff> what in the hell is in it?
<remedialjoe> heinkel_111 well i mean ..
<freyyr> language-pack-kde-en-base
<freyyr> language-pack-kde-en
<mrunagi_> remedialjoe: you still looking?
<freyyr> language-pack-support-en
<freyyr> so run:
<remedialjoe> mrunagi_  i was going to grab laptop, but if i can get into gui....  just a sec ..
 * Wasserstoff would really like to know whats in a 'en' language pack
<Wasserstoff> considdering almost all programs have strings in english originally
<Wasserstoff> and are translated from there
<mrunagi_> Wasserstoff: english?
<remedialjoe> freyyr You are my hero
<freyyr> sudo apt-get remove language-pack-en language-pack-en-base language-pack-kde-en language-pack-kde-en-base language-pack-support-en.
<heinkel_111> i have 10 language packs or so, wonder if they are all fubared or if it is just the -en ones?
<Wasserstoff> mrunagi_: but what though...
<remedialjoe> freyyr  i think its language-pack-kde-en or language-pack-en
<remedialjoe> freyyr one of those two worked for me
<remedialjoe> or both*
<Wasserstoff> mrunagi_: what programs exist that need to be explicity translated into english..
<freyyr> i removed them all, and everything seems normal.
<freyyr> it's all still in english.
<mrunagi_> i dont know
<mrunagi_> im still concerned i just lost a bunch of data
<remedialjoe_> woooot
<remedialjoe_> mrunagi_:  yeah that is terrible.. i'm in gui now so hopefully my search will speed up
<remedialjoe_> *looking now brb
<remedialjoe_> mrunagi_: found it
<mrunagi_> is it in the repo?
<remedialjoe_> mrunagi_:    Photorec was the program i used.. but i found this article which i'm readin now .. it might apply ..  http://www.linux.com/feature/56588
<remedialjoe_> yes i believe it is
<remedialjoe_> i remember it being pretty powerful
<remedialjoe_> hope it helps
<mrunagi_> that would still apply to me?
<mrunagi_> i didnt wipe my hd
<remedialjoe_> yes it will just scan /dev for everything
<remedialjoe_> thats *not    on there
<remedialjoe_> in the file table
<remedialjoe_> you may have to boot from live cd and run it ... the device might have to be unmounted
<remedialjoe_> i used it while recovering *evidence for a client
<remedialjoe_> but this was a long time ago
<Stoffer> i don't suppose there's a better file system checker / repair-er than fsck is there?  It keeps exiting with a signal 11.
<mrunagi_> !tar.bz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tar.bz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mrunagi_> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<remedialjoe_> mrunagi_:  install alien and download the RPM
<remedialjoe_> mrunagi_: and there is always http://foremost.sourceforge.net/  but i am not familiar with it
<remedialjoe_> in the slightest
<remedialjoe_> mrunagi_:  last link http://pcburn.com/data_recovery-Foremost.php
<mrunagi_> i dont understand
<mrunagi_> it only gives me . and documents and .. to save to
<remedialjoe_> photorec?
<mrunagi_> yea
<mrunagi_> it tells me not to use the same partition
<remedialjoe_> i'm installing right now
<remedialjoe_> yeah .. i said you might have to install while using the live cd
<mrunagi_> oh lame
<remedialjoe_> i was afraid of that
<mrunagi_> will it give me the option to save it on my external if im on the live cd?
<remedialjoe_> yes
<mrunagi_> ok breb
<remedialjoe_> gl
<mrunagi_> at least im learning something new
<remedialjoe_> =]
<Qtstuck> has anyone done any cross compiling with ubuntu ?  I am trying to get a package to compile correctly, but it uses /usr/lib/libfreetype.so instead of the correct mingw version  I don't know why it is doing that?
<ubuntu> ok here i go
<ubuntu> wish me luck on photorec =)
<ubuntu> oh yea
<ubuntu> i have to install it again lol
<ubuntu> do you have that link?
<ubuntu> nevermind i got it
<remedialjoe_> sorry heheh
<ubuntu> ok im still lost
<ubuntu> it wants me to save the data in /home/ubuntu
<ubuntu> or . .. Desktop
<ubuntu> drwxr-xr-x   999   999       620 26-Feb-2008 04:37 .
<ubuntu> drwxr-xr-x     0     0        60 25-Feb-2008 23:30 ..
<ubuntu> drwxr-xr-x   999   999       120 25-Feb-2008 23:31 Deskt
<remedialjoe_> no way
<remedialjoe_> uhmm
<ubuntu> oooooh
<ubuntu> i got it
<remedialjoe_> run the program from the folder you want to save it too
<ubuntu> except i dont know how to um........browse to my external in live cd
<remedialjoe_> run konqueror and put in /media
<remedialjoe_> it should be in there
<alucardromero> Make sure it's mounted?
<remedialjoe_> if its not ..^^
<ubuntu> its not
<ubuntu> i cant remember how to mount ntfs on lviecd
<remedialjoe_> mount it
<remedialjoe_> type dmesg
<ubuntu> i get some fuse error
<remedialjoe_> after plugging it in
<remedialjoe_> oh
<remedialjoe_> is it ntfs?
<ubuntu> yea
<remedialjoe_> install ntfs-3g
<ubuntu> isnt it by default?
<ubuntu> yup
<alucardromero> Yeah, it should be.
<remedialjoe_> dmesg should tell you the dev name
<remedialjoe_> then just ntfs-3g /dev/????  /media/whatever
<alucardromero> ntfs-3g mount -o umode=000 /dev/<drive> /media/<drive>
<ubuntu> fuse: failed to open /dev/fuse: Permission denied
<ubuntu> FUSE mount point creation failed
<ubuntu> Unmounting /dev/sdb1 (External)
<remedialjoe_> sudo
<ubuntu> i did
<ubuntu> wait
<ubuntu> no i didnt
 * alucardromero farts
<remedialjoe_> hehehhe
<ubuntu> ok good
<remedialjoe_> lol
<remedialjoe_> oh man i forgot to backup my nexuiz maps
<remedialjoe_> DANG
<ubuntu> ok its going
<alucardromero> Whoa... I was thinking of playing, but... Blah.
<remedialjoe_> i guess not as critical
<remedialjoe_> but
<ubuntu> how can i make animations for nexius?
<remedialjoe_> alucardromero: are you in north america or Europe or .. ?
<alucardromero> North America.
<remedialjoe_> i'm installing it now and bumping on to galts
<remedialjoe_> do you 1v1 at all? or ctf or
<remedialjoe_> ubuntu  you might be waiting a while.. *make a pizza
<ubuntu> an hour
<ubuntu> how do i make animations for nexius?
<ubuntu> 4 hours?!
<ubuntu> now back to 1 hour lol
<remedialjoe_> animations for nexuiz? you mean like the names?
<remedialjoe_> er for speech text
<ubuntu> no
<ubuntu> i mean animate the models........the animations now are horrid
<ubuntu> <-animator
<remedialjoe_> oh sweet
<ubuntu> www.animatedanimator.com
<remedialjoe_> uhm just a sec.. i think i know who you can talk to
<remedialjoe_> http://www.nexuizninjaz.com/forum/showthread.php?tid=107
<ubuntu> i guess they dont want just animatorz
<ubuntu> im not a modeller =/
<remedialjoe_> yah i thought i heard someone say it was BS for nex
<remedialjoe_> and the models
<remedialjoe_> hehehe
<remedialjoe_> i am not an artist at all.. so it all looks like it would take a millenia to me
<ubuntu> did you look at my site?
<remedialjoe_> its very clean
<remedialjoe_> i am downloading the vidz now
<remedialjoe_> i really enjoy the fact that it is easy to read
<ubuntu> my site?
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> do you have problems not being able to read sites alot?
<Arwen> whoa cool, xrandr is awesome
<Arwen> no more having to edit xorg.conf
<Arwen> it's almost like... Windows!
<ubuntu> most of these text files are probably garbage arent they
<ubuntu> holy god 4k text files?
<ubuntu> HAS to be garbage
<remedialjoe_> =/
<remedialjoe_> sec installing codecs
<BluesKaj> are there any warnings about langauge package updates breaking kde ?
<ubuntu> yes
<Hydrogen> People have had the problem in here
<ubuntu> dont install them
<Hydrogen> but havn't seen warnings about it yet
<ubuntu> but then dont listen to me im trying to recover what data i can because kubuntu decided to dump my clipboard data
<Hydrogen> I'm still very very very curious as to how language packs can break logging in
<ubuntu> its a virus
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> i work at my parents store while im in town and people are shocked when i tell them a. microsoft is single handedly responsible for viruses and b. i dont have to worry about them
<remedialjoe_> BluesKaj: Uninstalling the language-pack-en and/or language-pack-kde-en seems to fix it for now*
<remedialjoe_> ooh have to get rid of dolphin
<remedialjoe_> ubuntu  did you do that yet?
<ubuntu> no =(
<ubuntu> i like dolphin
<remedialjoe_> i think the move problem is related to that
<BluesKaj> Hydrogen, remedialjoe, too late for me , borked kde and the dcopserver, couldn't get past login ...had to do clean install
<ubuntu> just kill me already
<ubuntu> i have to use konq?
<Hydrogen> well
<Hydrogen> doing a clean instasll was a bit exagerrating
<remedialjoe_> ubuntu well if you want to avoid the copy/move thing altogether
<Hydrogen> however
<Hydrogen> I don't understand the ability for it too happen
<ubuntu> i wouldnt even know how to word that problem for google
<BluesKaj> Hydrogen, there was no other way , I asked for help and waited for hours, but nobody kne waht the fix was.
<BluesKaj> knew what
<ubuntu> how many passes does it make?
<remedialjoe_> ubuntu  not too sure
<remedialjoe_> also nice animation on the reel.wmv lol
<remedialjoe_> started laughing.. then.. "woooah" when the rex came out
<remedialjoe_> hahahah
<BluesKaj> Hydrogen, besides, I was able to get rid of kde 359 (awfly buggy)
<remedialjoe_> sweet
<ubuntu> im a better animator than that now
<remedialjoe_> laughing when the _cat was playing with the ball
<ubuntu> i gag whenever i watch it now lol
<remedialjoe_> heheh man whatever they are sweet
<remedialjoe_> makes me wish i could animate
<remedialjoe_> =]
<ubuntu> i paid alot of money to go to school for it
<ubuntu> i cant get a job
<BluesKaj> I also turned the adept notifier off
<remedialjoe_> ubuntu that seems to be the case for most professions these days
<remedialjoe_> just stick with it and eventually someone will grab you up
<ubuntu> yea......unfortunately
<BluesKaj> hey guys there' an #animation chat if your interested :)
<ubuntu> i cant stick with it anymore
<ubuntu> im going to try and get a degree in computer engineering
<Hydrogen> Theres probably a #tissue as well
<remedialjoe_> well i mean if you have to get something else for now.. yeah.. but think of contracts etc
<remedialjoe_> hahaha hydge
<remedialjoe_> plus times be tough right now
<BluesKaj> yeah it's called #offtopic
<ubuntu> my loan payments are over 800 a month
<Hydrogen> !offtopic | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<remedialjoe_> gonna nex it up gl with the recov
<remedialjoe_> biab
<ubuntu> lol this has said an hour for the past 30 minutes
<remedialjoe_> hehehe man i just schooled in nexuiz
<remedialjoe_> sometimes i feel so bad
<ubuntu> can i run nexiuz on live cd?
 * ubuntu is dreaming
<remedialjoe_> how muchr am do you have
<remedialjoe_> ;]
<ubuntu> 1gig
<remedialjoe_> 1gb will load buntu into os fully
<remedialjoe_> another 800 megs will give you nex
<remedialjoe_> i think
<ubuntu> buntu is 200mb?>
<remedialjoe_> into ram? i dunno
<remedialjoe_> i dunno exactly how much but when i had a process manager on my taskbar..  i think it used close to a gb
<ubuntu> id like to create a customized cd of kubuntu........but i dunno how
<remedialjoe_> i mean it didn't have to.. but thats paging 0 information
<storbeck> ubuntu, You want to make your own live cd?
<remedialjoe_> there are a bunch of ways
<remedialjoe_> i think stor will know more then i tho
<ubuntu> yea so like when i reinstall maya will be installed already
<storbeck> lol, for all the questions you ask I think you have a long way to go before you can do that.
<remedialjoe_> reconstructor ?
<ubuntu> like what questionds
<ubuntu> ....
<storbeck> <ubuntu> i cant remember how to mount ntfs on lviecd
<remedialjoe_> ubuntu take a look at http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/ ..t his may or may not be what you are looking for =]
<storbeck> For example
<ubuntu> um ok
<ubuntu> its not exactly straight forward
<ubuntu> but whatever, demean and patronize me
<remedialjoe_> ;] they will
<ubuntu> belittle is probably a more appropriate word
<remedialjoe_> uhmm i think reconstructor is gnome based :/
<storbeck> I'm not patronizing you. I'm just saying you have some more to learn before you can tackle making your own livecd.
<remedialjoe_> ubuntu: http://www.atworkonline.it/~bibe/ubuntu/custom-livecd.htm
<remedialjoe_> thats the hard way
<ubuntu> stumbling on something as backwards and sideways as mounting an ntfs volume on kubuntu livecd is not enough for someone to judge whether i can or cannot make my own livecd
<storbeck> Okay ubuntu
<remedialjoe_> *looks at the floor
<remedialjoe_> *looks at bong
<remedialjoe_> er that should have read.. looks at gong ......
<storbeck> Sure it did.
<remedialjoe_> lol
<ubuntu> judging by this guide it doesnt look like you can add installed programs......?
<remedialjoe_> oh my bad :(
<ubuntu> im not entirely sure
<remedialjoe_> ubuntu
<remedialjoe_> http://www.livecdlist.com/wiki/index.php/LiveCD_Creation_Resources#All_Operating_Systems
<remedialjoe_> google it up
<remedialjoe_> i've been meaning to do the same thing as well
<remedialjoe_> maybe we could work on it together
<remedialjoe_> #kubuntu-live if you want to work on it now and not bother storbeck
<remedialjoe_> ;]
<ubuntu> so you can customize a live cd to include 3d support maybe?
<remedialjoe_> joing #kubuntu-live
<storbeck> It's not bothering me. I was just giving advice.
<SilentDis> hello
<SilentDis> question: my motherboard died.  rather than just replace, i decided to upgrade.  going from 32-bit environment to a single-core 64-bit chip (amd939 on an ASRock 939Dual board).  I'll be dropping my 2 drives into this box... will i be having any prolems?
<remedialjoe_> SilentDis: I doubt it
<remedialjoe_> SilentDis: same issue here 2 months ago..
<ubuntu> why do people want to go to 64bit so bad
<SilentDis> remedialjoe_: cool.
<remedialjoe_> because time is running out till 2038 ;]
<ubuntu> heh
<SilentDis> ubuntu: i went because it's actually cheaper lol
<remedialjoe_> you know about y2038 ...
<ubuntu> well getting a 64 chip and running 64 is 2 different things
<SilentDis> omg y2038!  *runs in circles*
<ubuntu> you mean y2k38
<ubuntu> its funnier that way
<remedialjoe_> ubuntu yes  i do lol
<ubuntu> you missed
<ubuntu> lol
<SilentDis> good point lol
<remedialjoe_> lol
<ubuntu> heres the targer (( ---  ))
<remedialjoe_> yah i didn't know they made 32 bit cpus still for desktops
<ubuntu> heres you (( -------- ))                                x
<SilentDis> while it would be neat at some point to figure out the whole 64-bit os/32-bit userspace thing... that'll be later :)
<ubuntu> there are no apps for most people that utilize 64 bit
<ubuntu> there are for me
<ubuntu> just like with dual core
<SilentDis> i'll be happy with a working 'puter again.  i'm slogging along on a P1 300mhz with 64mb ram and Xubuntu right now.  it HURTS.  lol
<remedialjoe_> ooooh
<remedialjoe_> =]
<ubuntu> xubuntu runs on that?
<SilentDis> yep
<ubuntu> please tell me you had to use the alternate cd
<SilentDis> little slow... but works fine for chat/basic web browsing
<remedialjoe_> slogs i believe is the word for it
<ubuntu> i had problems with kde on 128mb of ram
<SilentDis> oh yes, alt cd to install lol
<ubuntu> thank you
<ubuntu> i was like dear LORD!
<ubuntu> YAY!
<ubuntu> ive run out of space for photorec
<SilentDis> new box will be an AMD 3700+ chip with 2gb ram, somewhere around 1TB drive space.  *does happy dance*
<remedialjoe_> ubuntu =[
<storbeck> SilentDis: Have you looked into DSL?
<ubuntu> eh..........benchmarks show that intel is leading for once
<ubuntu> sigh
<ubuntu> maybe i should kiss the data good bye?
<SilentDis> stupid internet :P
<ubuntu> how can i list all the files in subfolders of a dir so i can see them by size....
<storbeck> Heh...
<storbeck> ubuntu: ls -al
<SilentDis> ubuntu: ls -al will list everything for you... i vaguely remember a df command that makes it easy, but not off the top of my head
<jhutchins_wk> -a should be unnecssary in most cases.
<ubuntu> maybe i wasnt being clear
<ubuntu> this folder has 100 subdirs with files in them
<SilentDis> ubuntu: you're looking for the the df stuff... does a size check, etc...  lets see if the bot has info
<SilentDis> !info df
<ubotu> Package df does not exist in gutsy
<remedialjoe_> !df
<ubotu> Graphical representations of where your disk-space is being used are: baobab (GNOME), filelight / kinfocenter (Kubuntu). On the terminal: df -h -T
<SilentDis> thanks remedialjoe_
<ubuntu> ?
<ubuntu> im going to have to go through each folder one by one this is gonna be fun
<SilentDis> df -h will get you for each partition... there was something you could pass to it to just get the current dir... but i can't for the life of me remember what it was
<remedialjoe_> -l
<remedialjoe_> hold on
<SilentDis> ubuntu:  you're running kde.  use the graphical tools.  kinfocenter does a great drill-down
<remedialjoe_> df -l /folder
<remedialjoe_> i wonder if you can tree it
<amigo> !info coreutils
<ubotu> coreutils (source: coreutils): The GNU core utilities. In component main, is required. Version 5.97-5.3ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 1429 kB, installed size 9040 kB
<ubuntu> im trying to see the filesizes so that i can delete what is too small to be important
<SilentDis> remedialjoe_: df -l will just show you where it is in the list...  if this was 3 days from now, i'd be able to tell you in seconds with my main box up... i bookmarked a great page with all sorts of df tricks on it there :(
<remedialjoe_> =]
<SilentDis> ubuntu: why won't the graphical tools of KDE help you?  just curious.
<ubuntu> id love to
<ubuntu> if there was a way to do it
<ubuntu> lemme clarify again
<ubuntu> these files are in 100 folders
<SilentDis> konq should do it in tree list view.  then click on the size field, and it'll sort 'em
<SilentDis> kinfocenter will as well, nice, easy-to-read list of everything, how much is in 'em, etc
<ubuntu> konq is confusing
<ubuntu> ah there it is
<SilentDis> if you've done a LOT of cleaning and it doesn't seem uptodate, the only trick i know that seems to solve it is a quick 'sudo updatedb' to poke the listings.
<ubuntu> how do i open all of the folders at once
<remedialjoe_> ubuntu i think if you just remove dolphin with apt konq will default
<storbeck> ubuntu: ls -al * > output
<SilentDis> gonna go read daughter of the empire, bbiab :)
<remedialjoe_> storbeck: that doesn't show the total size of folders
<Daisuke_Ido> there is a visual filesystem analyzer
<remedialjoe_> with contents*
<remedialjoe_> er including contents file size
<Daisuke_Ido> !info baobab
<ubotu> Package baobab does not exist in gutsy
<storbeck> ls -al | grep '^d
<remedialjoe_> i'd also like to know how to do that in console
<storbeck> ls -al | grep '^d'
<remedialjoe_> !baobab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about baobab - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> !info filelight
<ubotu> filelight (source: filelight): show where your diskspace is being used. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 608 kB, installed size 1740 kB
<ubuntu> this is frustrating enough.........that im about to say forget it lol
<storbeck> ubotu: This might be cleaner
<storbeck> du -sk */
<tim__> hi... having some trouble with 7.10 - cannot do any updating, and wanted to know if it is because I have to reset the address from IPv6 to IPv4... anyone aware of any workaround?
<remedialjoe_> tim does your adept keep crashing/restarting?
<storbeck> ubotu: Did that work?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about did that work? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<storbeck> oops
<storbeck> ubuntu: Did that work?
<remedialjoe_> storbeck:  i think du is the comman .. but the flags aren't all there
<storbeck> How so?
<remedialjoe_> say you have a directory of directories
<remedialjoe_> and you want to see the total file size of each indidvidually
<remedialjoe_> without displaying the contents themselves
<storbeck> Okay
<storbeck> du */ will do that.
<remedialjoe_> can you explain the syntax of */ ?
<storbeck> * = folder name / = defines it as a folder
<remedialjoe_> *everything /  = folder?
<remedialjoe_> storbeck:  oh wow
<remedialjoe_> very cool
<remedialjoe_> i've always wanted to know how to do that.. thanks!
<storbeck> np
<jcgkffycs> sorry, just wondering since people don't seem to be getting it, ubotu is not a person, it's a program designed to answer simple questions right?
<ere4si> yep
<storbeck> jcgkffycs: I was talking to ubuntu not ubutu
<Hydrogen> Oo
<Vista> :/
<Vista> someone else owns it!
<Longhorn> someone else owns it!
<mrunagi> boy im glad i didnt wait to finish it
<mrunagi> thats more trouble than its worth
<mrunagi> MOSTof the mpgs downloaded were from dvd iso.........which is strange to me
<Daisuke_Ido> Hydrogen: you could always go for Server_2008
<Daisuke_Ido> :)
<mrunagi> do you have to safely remove ext3 drives too or is that an ntfs thing
<cody> Has anyone had to deal with the canadian language pack lock up?  im woried about updating my system
<mrunagi> what is the deal with these language packs
<mrunagi> where are these packs?
<cody> they should be in the ubuntu repositories
<mrunagi> do i need to be concerned?
<cody> do you use english-CA?
<mrunagi> why would anyone need to install language packs
<cody> they come with the system updates
<mrunagi> i havent seen them
<mrunagi> wait a second........is the reason kubuntu asks for where you live is not only for time zone but repo locations too
<mrunagi> ?
<cody> it selects your language pack...
<cody> the repos should be the same
<mrunagi> oh
<cody> you can change your language pack by right clicking the clock and selecting date and time format
<mrunagi> oh i see
<mrunagi> so if i havent seen these language packs i shouldnt worry?
<cody> if you dont use english-CA then it doesnt affect you...
<Daisuke_Ido> doesn't the english-CA pack just add "eh" to the end of sentences and change "ou" to "oo"? </joke>
<mrunagi> lmao!
<cody> :P
<mrunagi> i thought the en language packs were doing damage
<cody> en-CA
<cody> thats the only one
<mrunagi> swee
<mrunagi> sweety
<mrunagi> sigh
<mrunagi> sweet...........
<mrunagi> god bles america! :D
<cody> i just finished the install, ill reboot and see if i can log in
<Daisuke_Ido> mrunagi: en-CA is the culprit.  our neighbors to the north are borked for the moment
<mrunagi> oooooh canadaaaaaa
<mrunagi> lol
<mrunagi> for a second i thought i offended him lol
<Reconizer> cody
<cody> had to change to the en-US language pack to boot
<Reconizer> i missed you
<Reconizer> my pal
<cody> good man you did :D
<Reconizer> cody :0
<noodles12> hi, i just installed kubuntu 7.10, but there seems to be nothing in my kmenu under kmenu>>system               (i believe this is where things like synaptic and stuff are?)
<Reconizer> kde on windows :O how does that make you feel cody?
<cody> windows in kde, how does that jmake you feel reconizer
<cody> right click your kmenu, and click menu editor.  is it enabled?
<noodles12> i see more applications, terminal applications, in its submenu. but i don't see where to enable or disable it
<remedialjoe_> my multicolumn view isn't showing the full title name.. and there are no coloum lines to expand =[
<cody> if they are there when you expand system, it should appear in kmenu...  maybe try refreshing your desktop?  i dont know why it would not appear
<noodles12> cody: synaptic wasn't installed by default. Is this normal for kubuntu? or maybe nothing in my "system" is installed?
<cody> its called adept installer in kde.  open it by kmenu > add/remove programs
<cody> there is also adept manager
<cody> or use apt-get in terminal
<noodles12> cody: there is no add/remove programs in my kmenu. I am reusing my /home partition where i previously had pclos and opensuse installed. is it possible whatever prior kde configs i had left over in my /home screwed up my kubuntu install?
<cody> thats a possibility
<cody> try installing kde with apt-get?
<cody> that could resolve the problem
<noodles12> so just apt-get install kde-base ? or would i need to uninstall it first?
<SilentDis> noodles12: i'd suggest sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<cody> i wouldnt recommend uninstalling it.  if you need to remove kde, install gnome and then reinstall kde
<Hydrogen> huhwut?
<cody> ^^  that should work
<Daisuke_Ido> what?
<Hydrogen> If you need to remove kde... install gnome and then install kde?
<Daisuke_Ido> that may be the worst advice ever...  and i listen to my own!
<SilentDis> i came into this discussion late...  but i do recommend using the 'named' packages to grab stuff for ubuntu.  kubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop, etc
<Hydrogen> I think something got lost in translation.
<remedialjoe_> how come my multi column view in konq is only listing 16 characters now
<cody> install kubuntu-desktop would be the best way, thank you silentdis
<remedialjoe_> before it listen almost the entire file name contents
<remedialjoe_> listed*
<remedialjoe_> what have i done here
<noodles12> ok thanks gusy. i'll try that... stupid opensuse!
<SilentDis> cody: nt.  seen a lot of problems with kde being 'dropped in' without the ubuntu-specific stuff.  lotta settings have to be done by hand and such, real pain in the ass, and especially useless when it's already done for ya with the <n>ubuntu-desktop packages :)
<remedialjoe_> found it   tools/configure konquerer, appearece .. width for icon text
<noodles12> it says kubuntu-desktop is already it's newest version...
<noodles12> should i remove it and then reinstall?
<SilentDis> noodles12 if you do, make SURE you throw either gnome or xfce at it first
<SilentDis> noodles12 something like 'aptitude install ubuntu-desktop' reboot, choose to use gnome.  then a 'aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop'
<noodles12> SilentDis: if i just booted into recover mode. would i be able to aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop and then install kubuntu-desktop?
<SilentDis> noodles12 what is the original problem?  there's usually an easier solution is all :)
<SilentDis> afk 1 moment, gotta release excess caffinated liquids :)
<Dezine> I just install KDE 4 and for some reason there is no bottom bar?
<noodles12> SilentDis: i came i started with ubuntu, then pclos, then opensus... kept the same /home folder. I installed kubuntu and my kmenu>system is empty and there is no kmenu>add/remove programs so i feel like i'm missing things or teh remnants of messing w/ the kde setup from the other 2 distros are still in my /home folder and messing with my fresh kubuntu install
<SilentDis> noodles12 ohhh... how about the real easy method then? :D
<noodles12> SilentDis: yea hook it up =)
<SilentDis> noodles12 you are in safe mode now, right?
<noodles12> no. i'm in normal kubuntu
<SilentDis> noodles12 er, recovery mode.  whatever.  stupid windowsisms are hard to brake lol
<noodles12> SilentDis: i can go into recovery mode in a bit, i'm in regular session right now
<SilentDis> noodles12 ok.  boot to either recovery or off your ubuntu cd.  mount whatever drive /home is on, and rename your home folder.  go from /home/noodles12 to /home/noodles12-old.  reboot.  login as normal.  your home folder will be rebuilt from scratch for you, and you can just go in and port all your files over without worry
<ajajaja> I prefer Windows over Kubuntu though ...
<ajajaja> Too much clicking around on Kubuntu ...
<remedialjoe_> clicking around
<remedialjoe_> ajajaja
<remedialjoe_> are you not familiar with katapult
<ajajaja> alt ----><--- ?
<noodles12> SilentDis: that command ( just ot make sure is )   "mv /home/noodles12 /home/noodles111     "  right?
<remedialjoe_> so good
<ajajaja> Plus I dont like the default Nautilus behavior on Kubuntu
<SilentDis> noodles12 exactly :)
<noodles12> sweet... i'll be back!
<ajajaja> Why is Kubuntu in spatial mode by default ? Can someone tell me ?
<Liono> i need to setup a network with windows clients and kubuntu server. (authenticate windows clients from the server via LDAP i gues?) what do i need to do first. this is my first day of networking. did even pluged the wires ?
<cody> thanks silentdis for that easier workaround
<cody> looking at that makes mine look retarded : /
<remedialjoe_> ajajaja:  can you tell me what spatial mode is
<remedialjoe_> i know it has something to do with konq (i think)
<SilentDis> cody i dealt with the same thing going from 6.06 to 7.10.  didn't bther to upgrade my box, just grabbed a package list, renamed my home, and did a fresh install.  sooo nice having /home on a seperate partition :)
<ajajaja> yes Its when you open a folder , then open another one and it opens another window which could stay at the same place
<ajajaja> it is _very_ annoying !
<remedialjoe_> oh
<remedialjoe_> i enjoy it
<remedialjoe_> ;]
<remedialjoe_> minimal
<SilentDis> cody as for your method being retarded... it's not, would work just fine too, but there's nearly always an easier way.  ;)
<remedialjoe_> i hear there was a big pepsi/coca cola over that one tho
<ajajaja> So why the Hell is Kubuntu acting like taht ?
<ajajaja> i prefer pepsi if you ask me ....
<remedialjoe_> no man only coke tastes good.. pepsi can't taste as good.
<ajajaja> SO you use Konqueror in kinda spatial mode ?
<remedialjoe_> there's no way
<ajajaja> omg ! thats not true !
<SilentDis> coke, out of the fountain only.  this discussion is closed.
<SilentDis> *snicker*
<ajajaja> you are mean
<remedialjoe_> lol
<ajajaja> pepsi MAXX
<remedialjoe_> truely i prefer pepsi when i am mixing drinks..  but coke if i am just enjoying a carbonated beverage
<Liono_> can any one see me?
<remedialjoe_> mind you i prefer jones cola cause of the evaporated cane sugar
<remedialjoe_> Liono_:  yep
<Liono_> remedialjoe i need to setup a network with windows clients and kubuntu server. (authenticate windows clients from the server via LDAP i gues?) what do i need to do first. this is my first day of networking. did even pluged the wires ?
<Daisuke_Ido> remedialjoe_: good luck.
<remedialjoe_> lol
<ajajaja> i prefer JD and COke
<SilentDis> remedialjoe_ well... yeah.  jones sodas in general is not to be classed with such brutish beverages as produced by either pepsi or coke though.  kinda like compairing a fliet mignon made at a 5-star new york restaurant to a burger from mcdonalds...
<remedialjoe_> Liono_:  I said I could see you.. But I can't anser that for you =]
<remedialjoe_> SilentDis:  this is very true
<ajajaja> filet mignon
<Liono_> i need to setup a network with windows clients and kubuntu server. (authenticate windows clients from the server via LDAP i gues?) what do i need to do first. this is my first day of networking. ?
<remedialjoe_> Liono_: spend another 3 years reading how-to's ?
<SilentDis> Liono_ why does it 'have' to be a kubuntu server?  wouldn't ubuntu server be a better match for something like that?  the packages for samba are already setup then.
<remedialjoe_> lol
<Liono_> SilentDis iam too used to kde.
<surgy> !samba | Liono_
<ubotu> Liono_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<SilentDis> Liono_ try this then: aptitude install ubuntu-server (i believe that's the correct meta-package, someone will correct me if i'm wrong, i'm sure) :)
<SilentDis> Liono_ that way you'll have both your kde gui and all the packages setup for a true server environment
<Liono_> surgy SilentDis so i need to install samba first and make a network, to use LDAP ?
<surgy> Liono_: listen to SilentDis he prolly knows more about it
<SilentDis> Liono_ I have not gone through the whole 'making windows like my linux boxes' fiasco... instead i just 'upgraded' my network to use all debian-based OSes... well, cept my tiny webserver, but that's just because i'm lazy and haven't poked my head into it's closet in months lol
<remedialjoe_> hahahaha
<Liono_> ic..
<Liono_> so before installing ldap. i need to make  a network by samba? right?
<ajajaja> Do you really think kubuntu will get kde 4.0 in a short time, knowing how unstable it is ?
<SilentDis> i think it's uptime is around 9 or 10 months now... i think that was the last power outage we had...
<surgy> Liono_: for simple file sharing and printer sharing samba is awsome, and im certain it can do more, i just never needed more
<noodles12> SilentDis: hey it didn't work. I got a "unable to start ksysstartupconfig" or something like that... " check installatoin"
<remedialjoe_> i think you are running into the upgrade problem noodles12
<noodles12> remedialjoe_: what upgrade problem? it was a clean install.. sortof..
<SilentDis> noodles12 ok, you ARE missing something in the install, or some package is marked funny it sounds like.  what release of kubuntu are we talking here?
<noodles12> 7.10
<remedialjoe_> noodles12:  did you upgrade/update
<Liono_> surgy so before installing ldap. i need to make  a network by samba? right?
<surgy> Liono_: to be perfectly honest i dont even know what ldap is, so you shouldnt listen to me
<remedialjoe_> yah truely you should scrap all windows clients and go *nix completely.. it will save you loads of problems
<SilentDis> Liono_ in all seriousness... we are probably not gonna be able to answer this right off for you.  i would highly recommend doing a quick 'aptitude install ubuntu-server' and hopping over there, they'll be FAR more knowledgable about setting that kinda thing up.  use, general desktop troubleshooting, BASIC networking, etc, that's our forte
<SilentDis> !ubuntu-server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<noodles12> SilentDis: when i moved /home/noodles12 to /home/noodles12_backup i got that msg. i just renamed it back to /home/noodles12 to boot here to talk to u guys =). did i need to mkdir /home/noodles12 ? i was assuming kubuntu would just make a new directory
<remedialjoe_> yah.. once you've setup your server in ubuntu .. come back and we will show you how to throw KDE back on
<Liono_> SilentDis yes. but what to do next.
<SilentDis> noodles12 it shoulda made it for you... i did just have an idea though...
<SilentDis> Liono_ read that whole !info bit... there's a server-specific room which will have people who are FAR more inclined to have the info you need.  #ubuntu-server
<noodles12> SilentDis: now Kmenu>settings disappeared
<Liono_> SilentDis k
<SilentDis> noodles12 what about just renaming ~/.kde to ~/my-.kde-backup and restarting x (ctrl-alt-backspace)?
<noodles12> i'll try it
<noodles12> brb
<ajajaja> Are there any kubuntu devs hanging aound here sometimes ?
<remedialjoe_> in addition to the language pack upgrade bit .. after removing the two packages, if you add another  you won't get the "can't set locale"   issues .. i used language-pack-ca-en  and everything *seems smooth
<SilentDis> ajajaja they lurk, and are known to pounce and boot windows fanbois.  it is really entertaining to watch :D
<ajajaja> But they must not be many of them here
<ajajaja> Kubuntu is to l33t for them i suppose ...
<SilentDis> ajajaja big brother is watching you.  love big brother. fear big brother *giggle*
<ajajaja> Click here ... Click over there
<grul> what? how? kubuntu is too l33t for kubuntu devs?
<ajajaja> for Windows fanbois
<grul> i see
<ajajaja> MS-Windows sry ...
<grul> now it all made sense
 * SilentDis gets ready for the Two Minute Hate
<remedialjoe_> *grabs lighter
<alucardromero> Is there a compiled list of supported printers on the interwebs?
<ajajaja> So how can i get rid of Nautilus on my default Kubuntu ?
<remedialjoe_> what do you prefer to use over nautilus
<grul> as far as i know kubuntu is as much click here, click there as windows, except there are options to click here and click there, which there aren't in windows
<SilentDis> alucardromero probably over at the cups homepage... i can tell you from experience, virtually anything HP works.
<ajajaja> i dont want nautilus i want konqueror
<ajajaja> Plus i dont like that feet logo ...
<alucardromero> Yeah, that's why I'm thinking about getting an HP printer.  I have a Lexmark 4350.
<Daisuke_Ido> hp and brother both tend to be good
<remedialjoe_> i am using konqueror
<remedialjoe_> why aren't you
<SilentDis> HP has much linux <3 :)
<ajajaja> so why do I have Nautilus as file manager on my Kubuntu ?
<remedialjoe_> dolphin was installed by default .. i removed that and konqueror defaulted
<Daisuke_Ido> ajajaja: if you're using kubuntu, konqueror is the default file manager.
<remedialjoe_> ajajaja:  are you sure its not Dolphin
<alucardromero> I've noticed... it's even compatible with the HP fax machine printers.
<alucardromero> It's awesome.
<ajajaja> no plus they tel me sometimes to use kate
<SilentDis> ajajaja did you install ubuntu, then 'side-grade' to kubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> kate is a text editor
<ajajaja> but i dont seem to find any kate program
<Daisuke_Ido> you're comparing apples to toyotas
<Daisuke_Ido> um
<Daisuke_Ido> do you even HAVE kde?
<alucardromero> He has LMNOP... :P
<SilentDis> apples are tasty.  toyotas are tasty with enough salt on them...
<ajajaja> Yes I have KDE with the feet logo top left corner
<SilentDis> sorry, i'll go sit in my corner.
<remedialjoe_> wow
<Daisuke_Ido> uh
<remedialjoe_> ajajaja:
<alucardromero> LoL... that's Gnome... isn't it?
<SilentDis> ajajaja that's Gnome.
<Daisuke_Ido> that's NOT kde
<ajajaja> Its Kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> no
<Daisuke_Ido> no it isn't.
<ajajaja> no its kubuntu i know what im saying !
<remedialjoe_> this guy is shwacked
<SilentDis> ajajaja kubuntu = Ubuntu with KDE.  ubuntu = ubuntu with Gnome.
<Daisuke_Ido> either you're really confused or you're trolling.
<ajajaja> uh ???
<alucardromero> Yeah, this is giving me diarrhea.
<remedialjoe_> either he's trolling or he didn't install kde properly from a ubuntu install
<ajajaja> My screenshots dont look the same as others ? Why ?
<alucardromero> Is the background orange or blue?
<Daisuke_Ido> troll.
<ajajaja> Orange
<SilentDis> ajaja, type the following at a prompt and tell me the package status:  aptitude show kubuntu-desktop
<alucardromero> ;)  It's Ubuntu.
<remedialjoe_> ajajaja:  what SilentDis said
<ajajaja> Come on guys dont feed me !!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<remedialjoe_> wow
<ajajaja> DONT FEED ME !
<remedialjoe_> what a weirdo
<Daisuke_Ido> no, you're now ignored.
<remedialjoe_> i thought i was a loose cannon.. but this guy
<ajajaja> so much for Plasmq
<SilentDis> umm... should i push this button labeled !ops or will someone else do it for me?
<ajajaja> Plasma
<Daisuke_Ido> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<remedialjoe_> lmao
<SilentDis> thank you Daisuke_Ido :)
<alucardromero> LoL
<Daisuke_Ido> SilentDis: glad to oblige
<Daisuke_Ido> oiy vey
<SilentDis> how do the mentally retarded keep finding this place?
<Daisuke_Ido> he wasn't retarded, he knew exactly what he was doing
<alucardromero> That's a very interesting question.
<alucardromero> He was just screwing with us... 'tis all.
<alucardromero> "Let's go piss off the geeks!
<alucardromero> "
<mneptok> that will be quite enough of that.
<Myrth[home]> hi, is it possible to choose which applications will start next time with kde desktop?
<Myrth[home]> it's really annoying to close everytime all the applications i don't want but they popup again everytime
<alucardromero> Whoa... *!*@nor75-15-82-67-191-232.fbx.proxad.net just got... PWNED! :P
<SilentDis> Myrth[home] sounds like you have them in a saved session
<SilentDis> Myrth[home] no biggie.  kubuntu 7.10?
<Myrth[home]> doesn't session gets resaved on close?
<Myrth[home]> right now 8.04 =] , but happened always
<alucardromero> It has to... anything you have open comes back when you boot back up.
<SilentDis> Myrth[home] it's an option, just like everything else in KDE ;)
<Myrth[home]> alucardromero: i close everything, log out, then it reopens again
<remedialjoe_> i've had that happen
<alucardromero> Whoa... phantom apps?
<Dezine> I'm having some issues with KDE4.. There's no bottom bar and my desktop resets everytime I log out (icon placement and widgets).
<remedialjoe_> i think it was kopete
<remedialjoe_> and konqueror file browsing
<Myrth[home]> for example epiphany - i logged into gnome one time. since then it opens always
<SilentDis> Myrth[home] there SHOULD be an option somewhere right off the menu for 'save session'.  otherwise, when you hit the logoff button, it should have a checkbox you can drop a tick into
<alucardromero> KDE4... icky.  Got rid of that right away.
<Myrth[home]> no, no kde4 for me :P
<alucardromero> I couldn't find any network manager or network tools.
<Dezine> anybody?
<Myrth[home]> kde3 is perfect for me
<SilentDis> Dezine kde4 is still very wonky beta.  is there a specific room anywhere that might have more info? *pokes the bot*
<SilentDis> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<SilentDis> there we go :)
<Dezine> thanks
<alucardromero> Dezine: I would switch back to KDE3 a.s.a.p.
<SilentDis> wow, it is released.  shows how up on things i am lol
<Dezine> Eh, I don't use KDE3
<alucardromero> For me, lots of typical use items were missing from KDE4.
<Dezine> I typically use gnome but want to check out kde4 for a bit, kde3 isn't my thing
<alucardromero> Ah, okay.
<remedialjoe_> where is the "sessions" manager thing
<Dezine> I think it has great potential and I don't want to miss out :)
<SilentDis> i went from gnome when i first switched to linux, then to kde later.
<alucardromero> It does... the widget system is awesome, but it gets confusing.
<alucardromero> KDE3 is to KD3 as WindowsXP is to WindowsVista... for me anyways.
<SilentDis> oy working at a gas station part time is REALLY not a good idea for me lol
<Dezine> Yeah, I'd like to get it working, I think I can get used to it.
<alucardromero> Wait... I did that wrong...
<alucardromero> KDE3 is to KD4 as WindowsXP is to WindowsVista... for me anyways.
<alucardromero> It's just better to stick with the older ones.
<SilentDis> as if i don't smoke enough already, now there's all sorts of interesting 2-for-1 deals staring me in the face during my shift lmao
<remedialjoe_> my User Management module could not be loaded.. hrmm
<Dezine> I like new stuff, I like betas and sometimes alphas if I feel risky.
<azzco> alucardromero: kde 3 is at 3.5.9 kde4 is it 4.0.1! Right now you can't really compare the two
<alucardromero> Heh, true.
<alucardromero> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<SilentDis> is the plan for 8.04 or 8.06 anyway?
<alucardromero> From the screenshots I've seen, they're using KDE3.
<alucardromero> 3.5.9 to exact.
<remedialjoe_> where do i find the option for save session on exit?
<alucardromero> Gnome or KDE?
<remedialjoe_> kde
<SilentDis> was gonna say, if it's 8.04, they might go kde4.  if it's 8.06lts, they'll be sticking with kde3
<SilentDis> i can almost guarntee 8.10 with kde4 though.  just how things move
<azzco> SilentDis: then we'll have KDE4.1 so most likely it'll be a bit more stable :)
<alucardromero> dcop ksmserver default saveCurrentSession
<SilentDis> azzco exactly
<SilentDis> standard ubuntu mantra there.  available via extra repos, matures over time, include for general consumption.  serves the community really well imo :)
<remedialjoe_> alucardromero:  ha, thankyou
<alucardromero> ;)
<remedialjoe_> lol
<SilentDis> *scribbles that little line down furiously on scraps of paper*
<remedialjoe_> *copies/pastes into tips/tricks.txt
<remedialjoe_> oh geez
<remedialjoe_> nexuiz is callin
<SilentDis> remedialjoe_ darn you and your working computer.  this laptop sucks lol
<alucardromero> *brews cup of coffee*
<remedialjoe_> speaking of laptops sucking .. hahaha
<SilentDis> it serves me well as a chatbox for when i'm playing wow or doing work on my main box.  outside that... it's a paperweight lol
<alucardromero> Mine rocks, and it was only 375.00
<alucardromero> As long as it runs Half Life 2 Deathmatch, I'm okay.
<SilentDis> i hate you, and hope you perish horribly in a fire. :P
<remedialjoe_> half life 2 deathmatch on a laptop for 375 thats a score.. it will run nex then, no?
<alucardromero> Oh, and did I mention, I can play HL2DM on high settings.
<SilentDis> hmm... i shouldn't say that... aluardromero, what machine, and where did you get it?
<alucardromero> Yes, indeed... runs Nex nice.
<remedialjoe_> what kind of videocard is in that puppy
<alucardromero> It's a Acer Aspire 5315
<Myrth[home]> mmm.. i know it's java and ubuntu+1.. but maybe someone knows?.. all my java apps after upgrade to 8.04 started giving this error: http://paste2.org/p/14365
<SilentDis> is that the little thing they have over at wal-mart?
<alucardromero> Intel 965 integrated
<remedialjoe_> i've never played with intel video chipsets before
<alucardromero> 1GB Ram, 80GB HDD, 1.73GHz Celeron... all Intel chipset.
<remedialjoe_> i mean more then the older ones.. nothing with great 3d
<SilentDis> alucardromero it is!  did you order that from their website or just pop into the evil empire and buy it?
<alucardromero> Well, if you keep WinVista on there, hardly anything will run.
<alucardromero> The evil empire.
<SilentDis> kicks ass with kubuntu though?  i was looking at the specs going "hey, not bad, would run linux nice..." myself when i saw it.
<remedialjoe_> which drivers does *nix use for intel vid?
<alucardromero> Yeah, OpenGL drivers work great too.
<SilentDis> alucardromero sweet!  how's it do with stuff like compiz / World of Warcraft?
<alucardromero> Umm... xserver-xorg-video-intel
<remedialjoe_> hm
<alucardromero> I haven't tested Compiz yet and I don't play World of Warcraft.
<remedialjoe_> nex and tron are about all I play
<Myrth[home]> are there plans for xorg to have multi-head without reboot?...
<remedialjoe_> armagetron ..
<remedialjoe_> lol
<alucardromero> Heh.
<surgy> !samba | Liono_
<ubotu> Liono_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<SilentDis> darn.  compiz is fun... and i suffer from complete WoW addiction lmao
<alucardromero> I play Nex rarely because of HL2DM.
<SilentDis> wait, it plays HL2?
<remedialjoe_> this is even after nex 2,3
<alucardromero> I had a dedicated server running Nex, but... for some damn reason they have a background process killer.
<remedialjoe_> weird
<SilentDis> if it does ok in HL2, then it'll scream with WoW.  guess i know where my government rebate check is going!
<alucardromero> I would log in through shell and see about a dozen screens with "(Dead ??)"
<alucardromero> Totally.
<remedialjoe_> Oh
<alucardromero> My rebate check is going to an Eight Virtues PC.
<remedialjoe_> that probablye xplains why some servers like galt quit unexpectedly
<remedialjoe_> maybe its a script that runs again after it dies?
<alucardromero> Yeah, that's what I'm guessing.
<remedialjoe_> lol
<SilentDis> finally be able to ditch this POS as well.  woot!
<remedialjoe_> man keep it
<alucardromero> Yeah, use it as a server.
<alucardromero> :P
<remedialjoe_> for when ppl come by and need to use the interwebs
<remedialjoe_> or that
<SilentDis> roflmao
<SilentDis> oh, it'll sit in the basement and gather dust.  don't worry about that :)
<remedialjoe_> bathroom interwebbin
<SilentDis> lmao
<alucardromero> Have you seen the Eight Virtues PCs?
<alucardromero> The come shipped with Ubuntu.
<alucardromero> :P
<SilentDis> actually... i do have a bit of an oddball here for ya...
<SilentDis> i have 3 Point-of-sale touch screen computers sitting here... was thinking of turning them into linux boxen
<alucardromero> Ooooh... not a bad idea.
<SilentDis> they currently run Win98, touchscreen is driven like a mouse pointer
<remedialjoe_> mythboxes!
<remedialjoe_> man
<SilentDis> they are rather low powered.  P2 233s with 64mb ram
<SilentDis> 20gb drives
<alucardromero> Servers...OMGWTFAZNBBQROTFLMAOKTHXBAI!!!
<SilentDis> anyone played with anything like this?  how's linux support of 'weird' pointer interfaces like that?
<alucardromero> It would probably be treated as a moust pointer as well.
<SilentDis> i know the lotto terminal at work runs MontaVista linux (seen it boot up a couple times)
<remedialjoe_> isn't that the generic wacom tablet driver
<alucardromero> I was thinking that too, but he said in Win98 it's driven like a mouse pointer.
<SilentDis> i have no idea how i'm gonna get them to start from a CD though.  the PSU inside is dinky, just enough to run the board and 1 drive.
<SilentDis> i *think* i saw a 'boot from usb' option though... was gonna try throwing a CD drive into an external HD enclosure and give it a go.
<SilentDis> want to put one in the kitchen for surfing epicurious.com and such
<noodles12> SilentDis: it didn't work. but i did the mv /home/noodles12_backup and just reinstalled kubuntu from disc
<noodles12> SilentDis: thanks for all ur help!
<SilentDis> noodles12 doh.  well, at least it's working, and you didn't loose anything.  glad that got ya going at least. :)
<alucardromero> LOL
<alucardromero> Has anybody tried running...
<alucardromero> zgrep "The.*Release" /usr/share/doc/dpkg/changelog.Debian.gz
<alucardromero> in a terminal?
<noodles12> SilentDis: yea.... yay kubuntu works!
<SilentDis> noodles12 and, you can even port over all your bookmarks, files, etc, etc etc from the old home directory :)
<storbeck> alucardromero: You no want zgrep.
<storbeck> YOU WANT HOT POCKET
<alucardromero> Heh, it's all the random release names for Debian.
<SilentDis> i make hot pockets.  from scratch.  they taste better :)
<storbeck> Ooh
<alucardromero> Try it, it'll just echo all the release names... they're funny too...LoL
<alucardromero> zgrep "The.*Release" /usr/share/doc/dpkg/changelog.Debian.gz
<SilentDis> plus, i can make them with interesting combos that they don't think of.  spinach and italian sausage alfrado hot pocket anyone?
<alucardromero> The "Donald, where's your troosers?" Release.
<alucardromero>   The "Let the Wookie win" Release.
<alucardromero>   The DebConf4 Release.
<alucardromero> lol
 * SilentDis is trying to decide to either go to sleep, or open another pack of ciggies and continue hanging out here
<jussi01> !ot | alucardromero
<ubotu> alucardromero: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<SilentDis> jussi01 i know, i know, my ot stuff is teh evil too.  i will be good :)
<alucardromero> Roger that. :\
<SilentDis> dumb question?  been a while since i used bitchx from a terminal screen.  what's the command to hop between already joined chatrooms?
<jussi01> SilentDis: notsure on bitchx, but on irssi its alt + number
<storbeck> ./hop #room
<storbeck> or ctrl+w 1/2/3/4/5/etc
<jussi01> storbeck: you knowhe left already...
<storbeck> Oh, oops
<jussi01> :)
<vanchuck> KDE is crashing at graphical login... right at "Initilising System Services"
<vanchuck> /var/log/kdm.log and /var/log/Xorg.0.log contain no errors
<vanchuck> tried reinstalling nvidia drivers, using nv and vesa instead, still same problem
<vanchuck> ~/.xsession-errors contains some errors though, first one is "startkde: kpersonalizer not found! please install to properly configure your user"
<vanchuck> later on it says 'kdeint: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!'
<vanchuck> if I type in startkde on command line it comes up with different errors...
<vanchuck> any clues? :-(
<vanchuck> just did apt-get install kpersonalizer, it ran a wizard at startup, but still same problem afterwards
<Ertain> Hello everyone.
<Ertain> Whenever I move my cursor too far off the screen it goes to the next desktop.  How do I stop this functionality?
<Oscar_Acosta_> hello
<Oscar_Acosta_> how do I disable this icon zooming effect when launching a certain application shortcut from the panel?
<vanchuck> if anyone cares, it seems my problem is related to the language pack update that went out a few days back
<storbeck> Heh, yeah
<vanchuck> hah, and it's only Canadian English that causes the problem
<vanchuck> us poor Canadians
<storbeck> People were in here earlier complaining about it.
<vanchuck> always being made fun of
<storbeck> It's a bug.
<sgrover> vanchuck - I ran into that one today (I'm in Calgary)
<sgrover> Did you sort it out?
<vanchuck> just trying the qt-language-select thing now
<sgrover> I recovered from it, so can give you some tips...
<gundam_rx78nt1> hello. I would like to know what packages I have installed on the system so I can rebuild it.
<sgrover> hehe.. that failed for me.  I was able to get into the kcontrol and set the language there.  I had "default" selected, so set it to us english.
<storbeck> gundam_rx78nt1: Good luck with that. XD
<sgrover> but, I "fixed" it with the rollback option earlier...
<Oscar_Acosta_> gundam_rx78nt1: dpkg -l
<NaBoO> hello!
<storbeck> You may want to do, dpkg -l > output
<storbeck> Considering it will be a rather large list
<gundam_rx78nt1> ok. see the problem is since the last update, I lost my audio and wireless.  I recovered wireless by removing and re-installing the linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic package but I can't recover audio.
<vanchuck> sgrover: yeah, I'm gonna try to rollback now, the language-selector trick didn't work for me
<gundam_rx78nt1> I followed the audio troubleshooting guide in the ubuntu forum and still can't get the drivers to load.
<storbeck> What's wrong with the audio?
<gundam_rx78nt1> Heck, I can't find any audio drivers.
<sgrover> vanchuck:  On the rollback, the first package didn't seem to have the version number.  I just stripped of the = part
<storbeck> Are you sure it's not just on mute?
<gundam_rx78nt1> yes, because aplay -l returns no audio card found.
<vanchuck> yessssssss it works
<gundam_rx78nt1> at least one happy customer
<piqoni> he
<remedialjoe_> i thought I saw konversation minimize to the system tray
<tuxwulf> Anyone here understand syslog.conf ...?
<gundam_rx78nt1> storbeck: any idea how to get it fixed w/o having to do the ms-windoze method (re-install).
<piqoni> Does Your ubuntu/kubuntu stuck when using GOogle Earth?
<sgrover> gundam_rx78nt1: try "lspci".  Your audio card *should* be listed.
<sgrover> if it is, then it's probably a case of the right modules not being loaded.
<gundam_rx78nt1> yes, it is listed.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I can't find any modules.
<sgrover> try "lsmod | grep snd"
<gundam_rx78nt1> there are no snd_ or snd- modules
<piqoni> Does Your ubuntu/kubuntu stuck when using GOogle Earth?
<gundam_rx78nt1> none are loaded.
<sgrover> did you by chance install the Server version of buntu?
<gundam_rx78nt1> no, I didn't, what happened was that I did the update from 2 weeks ago.
<sgrover> it doesn't enable the audio devices in the kernel
<piqoni> Does Your ubuntu/kubuntu stuck when using GOogle Earth?
<gundam_rx78nt1> it had problems creating the initrd image,
<sgrover> ahhh...
<gundam_rx78nt1> and in the forum I was instructed to remove the linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic package.
<gundam_rx78nt1> since then, I haven't had audio or wireless working
<sgrover> the linux-headers package *should* match what you have installed.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I got wireless corrected.
<gundam_rx78nt1> by re-installing the linux-headers package, but audio still fails.
<sgrover> what kind of sound card?
<gundam_rx78nt1> it's an Intel 8280, uses the snd_hda_intel drivers
<sgrover> it's a module problem.  If we're lucky, you have the same card I do.. :)
<sgrover> one sec...
<sgrover> nope, not so lucky - I have an nvidia chipset.
<gundam_rx78nt1> sorry, 82801g
<sgrover> hmm.. I have the snd_hda_intel modual loaded...
<sgrover> Did you try to remove the module then re-add it?
<sgrover> rmmod snd_hda_intel
<gundam_rx78nt1> sgrover: I don't have the driver/module for any card on the system.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I try to do a modprobe snd_hda_intel and get the following error:
<sgrover> I bet you do, but burried under a different name... :)
<sgrover> One sec, I'm trying to track mine down.
<gundam_rx78nt1> FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel not found.
<storbeck> gundam_rx78nt1: Reinstall the kernel
<gundam_rx78nt1> storbeck: when I install the linux-header package doesn't it install the kernel?
<storbeck> Try this
<storbeck> No, it installs the headers
<sgrover> nope.. just the headers
<storbeck> sudo aptitude install alsa-source
<gundam_rx78nt1> ok, then how?
<storbeck> sudo module-assistant
<storbeck> update -> prepare
<Stecchino> I need some help with a Belgian (azerty) keyboard ona macbook
<Stecchino> just can not get the layout correct
<gundam_rx78nt1> storbeck, I have ran module-assistant after re-installing the alsa source.
<gundam_rx78nt1> It fails during the compilation.
<storbeck> Hrm
<storbeck> O_o
<gundam_rx78nt1> how do I re-install the kernel?
<gundam_rx78nt1> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<sgrover> hmm... I don't see a "kernel" package for this sort of thing... just the headers, and the vmware/nvidia modules...
<gundam_rx78nt1> hence forth I ask, how?
<sgrover> agreed... but...
<gundam_rx78nt1> with any other distro, that would be re-compiling it.
<gundam_rx78nt1> which is what I am used to. Not with ubuntu/kubuntu.
<sgrover> if you have the build-esential pacakge, you could too.. :)
<sgrover> But I refuse to compile a kernel for buntu - it's supposed to be low maintenance....
<sgrover> and unless you have a special need, the stock kernel should be fine.
<storbeck> What error is it giving you when building alsa-sources
<bask> hi there. could anyone tell me how to start a program through ssh on my home computer without stopping when i logout?
<storbeck> source*
<gundam_rx78nt1> storbeck, give me a moment
<sgrover> bask command &
<sgrover> or use screen
<sgrover> bask: command &
<sgrover> gundam_rx78nt1: can you run Adept?
<Stecchino> Can nobody help me with azerty keyboard on a macbook?
<sgrover> I did a search on Kernel there.  (got a crap load more listed than aptitude search did...)  You'll see which kernel you have installed - linux-generic, linux-image-xxxxx, etc....  You *could* try to remove that package, then reinstall it....
<sgrover> I wouldn't recommend a reboot before the reinstall though... :)
<storbeck> You want the linux-generic. That holds the audio configs
<sgrover> storbeck: don't think that's quite right.
<gundam_rx78nt1> storbeck: you were saying steps with module-assitant.
<storbeck> Oh?
<sgrover> I don't have linux-generic installed, and I'm listening to the music right now.
<storbeck> You don't have /usr/src/linux-headers-****-generic/ ?
<sgrover> oops, my mistake.. mis-followed the line... yes, I do have linux-generic installed.
<sgrover> (it IS 2:00am here.. LOL)
<storbeck> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic/sound/ :)
<storbeck> It's 4:00 AM here =D
<gundam_rx78nt1> failed during the pci_save_state.  Exited with an error 2.
<sgrover> so between the two of us we should be able to get a reasonably straight line.. :)
<gundam_rx78nt1> storbeck: east coast?
<sgrover> gundam_rx78nt1: did you see my note about adept?  That's an option...
<gundam_rx78nt1> I don't have adept.
<storbeck> Yes
<gundam_rx78nt1> not boston right?
<gundam_rx78nt1> LOL
<bask> sgrover i tried but it doesn't work
<sgrover> ok, then you can do it from the command line... the packages you want to remove/reinstall (WITHOUT A REBOOT IN BETWEEN): linux-generic and linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic
<gundam_rx78nt1> ok, here goes nothing... If I don't return, it failed and I will be crying while re-installing.
<sgrover> gundam_rx78nt1: see you in about an hour then?? :)
<sgrover> at worst...
<sgrover> g'luck
<sgrover> bask: if you use the & character after the command it returns control immediately to the command line (backgrounds the command).  But I think that will terminate when your connection terminates.
<sgrover> I use screen for this type of thing.
<bask> it doesn't even start. it gives x error
<bask> i did it wothout X
<sgrover> apt-get install screen, then just run "screen", enter your command, then ctrl-a d, and log out...
<sgrover> bask: what command you trying to run?
<storbeck> Have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
<bask> ktorrent
<storbeck> Bah, already left.
<bask> i logged through ssh. i started ktorrent. but when i log out and then log in again ktorrent isn't running
<sgrover> bask: no, it wouldn't be.
<sgrover> logging out ends the user initiated processes.
<sgrover> use screen
<bask> yes but at home i'm logged. i hoped there would be a way to keep the process runing at home through the session started there
 * Signil is away: away
<sgrover> ssh in.  install and run screen.  Enter your command. do the "ctrl-a d" to disconnect the current screen session, then logout.
<storbeck> Use screen at home, then login to the existing session when you're no there.
<sgrover> when you log back in do "screen -r" to reconnect to your screen session.
<bask> and how do i log to the existing session? :D
<phimic> hello all
<phimic> i got a problem with my /var partition
<sgrover> You can even have multiple screen sessions..
<sgrover> But that's a little more advanced, and will need some reading.. :)
<phimic> i choose the size to small, it is a LVM partition and i would like resize it but i cannot umount it
<storbeck> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<student> hi everybody
<sgrover> k, I'm off night everyone.  Hope I helped some...
<student> i have lost my tolbars on Konquerer browser how do i get them bak
<storbeck> student: Settings -> Toolbars
<student> i dont even have the menu bar
<storbeck> ctrl + m
<student> how do i get the address bar
<student> i cant see it on the toolbars
<storbeck> student: Just do this in bash
<storbeck> rm -rf ~/.kde/share/config/konquerorrc
<student> its giving me permission denied
<student> is there no way od doing it using the gui
<storbeck> sudo it
<storbeck> Note: That resets your konqueror settings back to default
<storbeck> Did it work?
<student> i am having problesm with sudo
<storbeck> How?
<student> rm -rf
<storbeck> sudo rm -rf ~/.kde/share/config/konquerorrc
<storbeck> Type in your password when it asks, then you're done
<student> is there a way to do it with gui
<storbeck> lol, are you serious?
<student> nothing seems to work
<storbeck> What error is it giving you?
<student> command not found
<student> lets start
<storbeck> What command are you giving?
<storbeck> Just copy and paste this:
<student> just a minute
<storbeck> sudo rm -rf ~/.kde/share/config/konquerorrc
<student> permiison denied
<storbeck> Did you type in your password?
<student> student@student-desktop:~$
<student> it did not ask me for the password
<storbeck> lol...
<student> help on this pliz
<storbeck> I find it hard to believe you're getting permission denied if you're using sudo
<student> truly
<storbeck> Close the terminal and start over
<intelikey> where ?
<storbeck> When you type sudo it should ask you for your password
<intelikey> there are some things that root has noting over nobody
<intelikey> so again      where ?
<student> it only gives me the options for comamnd
<jussi01> student: are yopu on a school pc or soemthing?
<storbeck> intelikey: He's trying to do sudo rm -rf
<student> my personal computer
<student> here is my problem:
<intelikey> storbeck simple cause   fs mounted ro
<storbeck> student, copy/paste what you typed
<student> I have lost the address bar on konquerer
<student> student@student-desktop:~$
<storbeck> So you typed nothing, great
<student> student@student-desktop:~$ sudo
<storbeck> That's not what I told you to type.
<student> lol
<storbeck> sudo rm -rf ~/.kde/share/config/konquerorrc
<student> then what
<storbeck> For the 3rd time, copy/paste that
<student> the sam thing again
<storbeck> Again? You never did it in the first place
<intelikey> but in #kubuntu the most common cause is pebcak
<student> i typed sudo rm -rf then pressed return
<storbeck> student, I'm done helping you
<storbeck> If you don't know how to copy/paste you should be using Windows.
<student> then after that the secon command ie ~/.kde/share/config/konquerorrc
<storbeck> It's all one command. Hence me saying COPY/PASTE what I typed.
<storbeck> I didn't say break it apart onto more than one line.
<intelikey> pebcak
<korn788> does anyone here use LINUXMCE
<student> storbeck:i have done that but the browser has not changed
<jussi01> !mint | korn788
<ubotu> korn788: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (support in #linuxmint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<storbeck> student: Did you close and re-open the browser?
<student> yes
<storbeck> sudo apt-get remove konqueror
<korn788> ok
<storbeck> sudo apt-get install konqueror
<storbeck> </end_of_help>
<pushax> hi all.   is anying running alpha 4 if hardy?
<intelikey> kubuntu-desktop     cause konq will take some things with it
<jussi01> storbeck: you would need to purge... ;)
<intelikey> jussi01 that too
<storbeck> jussi01: I don't expect him to even copy/paste what I said before.
<student> lol
<storbeck> So I'm not even worried about it.
<student> u want me to reinstall
<student> lol
<student> i thot there was a better way
<student> assume somebody is not on the internet
<jussi01> student: whats the actual issue, I missed it?
<student> the command you gave me would install the browser
<storbeck> jussi01: He hid his address bar and can't find the option to view it. And he fails to delete the config file which would set it back to defaults.
<storbeck> So my best advice would be to uninstall linux and install windows.
<student> i am ruunig both mind u
<jussi01> storbeck: please be constructive, even if things are not going right :)
<intelikey> storbeck better advice might be 12lb sledge adjustment to the computer...
<jussi01> student: its very easy to renable the address bar in konq
<student> jussi01:thats right
<student> how
<storbeck> jussi01: I'm being constructive.
<student> jussi01:how
<storbeck> If people can't understand how to use linux, they shouldn't be using it. The whole point of an OS is to use it.
<jussi01> grr, Im on gnome at school, its just a right click add toolbar right?
<jussi01> storbeck: people need to learn somewhere.
<student> i am on kde
<student> i am better than u think
<intelikey> jussi01 or konq menu view > main toolbar
<student> if u are gud in one part u are not gud in all
<jussi01> student: did you see what intelikey just said?
<jussi01> I need to run. behave :)
<student> thanks @intellikey
<storbeck> Cya, jessy_james
<storbeck> Bah
<storbeck> jussi01*
<student> thanks everybody
<student> including storbeck
<intelikey> storbeck you ranked a special inclusion   ;/
<linuxboy97> can someone help i can't mount any of my harddrives
<intelikey> linuxboy97 umm how you trying to do so ?
<intelikey> how are
<linuxboy97> just by clicking one of my harddrives and i get an error
<intelikey> what the error says ?
<linuxboy97> could not mount device
<linuxboy97> the reported error was:
<linuxboy97> mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<intelikey> linuxboy97 open a konsole (terminal emulator) and type in# fdisk -l /dev/sda     and pastebin the output for me please.
<intelikey> !pastebin | linuxboy97
<ubotu> linuxboy97: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<linuxboy97> i get an error saying cannot open /dev/sda
<intelikey> prepend sudo.     sudo fdisk -l
<linuxboy97> ok now what
<intelikey> !pastebin | linuxboy97
<ubotu> linuxboy97: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> it displayed text didn't it ?
<linuxboy97> only about the two hard drives i have
 * intelikey though that was what we were concerned with.....
<linuxboy97> just to let you know if this helps im running live CD
<linuxboy97> haven't got around to installing it yet
 * intelikey wonders ***why is this hour of the day always the time for when the "real wierd-O's", "total nubeez" "absolute morons" and "no will to engrish me, ok!" come to #kubuntu ???***
<intelikey> i think i'll go write a shell script that will play five card draw poker with me......
<AlferedHichcok> having problems with setting up LDAP. there is no conf file in /usr/local/etc/openldap        and when i just edited  /etc/ldap/slapd.conf. . it says "no conf file found in there" when i typed $ /etc/init.d/slapd restart. any help?
<Sbucatone_> Hello World,
<Sbucatone_> :)
<storbeck> Hello World offspring.
<storbeck> Don't you love it when you're playing a multiplayer game and everybody accuses you of cheating? When really, they just suck. :D
<Sbucatone_> storbeck: you are a cheater xD
<storbeck> Nah
<pushax> do power users keep their home directories on other partitions or drives?
<storbeck> /root
<Sbucatone_> i have my home in another partition
<pushax> so when I format the partition in ext3 I mount it as /home  ??
<Sbucatone_> storbeck: better players many time are only cheater xD yes yes
<Sbucatone_> pushax:  yes i have done that on my computer when i have installed
<storbeck> Well, to cheat on playstation 2 games you have to buy a codebreaker.
<oni_shadow> yo !
<oni_shadow> j'ai une question
<oni_shadow> comment faire
<storbeck> I can't get the urge to walk into a store and say, "Yes, I'd like a codebreaker"
<pushax> ok thanks.  ging to reinstall as this is a new era of linux for me and I've experimented too much witht he system files to be confident they are right.
<oni_shadow> pour que kubuntu effectu autotmatiquement une commande au demarage
<oni_shadow> genre xrandr -s 1024x768
<Sbucatone_> !fr | oni_shadow
<ubotu> oni_shadow: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<oni_shadow> oupps
<oni_shadow> sorry
<oni_shadow> I put a space bifore the "-"
<oni_shadow> well maybi you can help me, my english is not to bad
<oni_shadow> hum not verry bad fore a child of 15 year in case
<oni_shadow> haw can i explain
<oni_shadow> how can you make that xrandr -s 1024x768 automaticly run at start up
<storbeck> .kde/Autostart
<storbeck> Turn it into a script and put it in there
<storbeck> vi yourscript
<storbeck> mv yourscript ~/.kde/Autostart/
<storbeck> chmod +x ~/.kde/Autostart/yourscript
<oni_shadow> well have just start using linux and I dont know how to do it
<storbeck> Okay, 1 second
<oni_shadow> thanks
<storbeck> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<pushax> what's a good size for root partion? swap partion? if I'm putting home on a separate partition from root?
<pushax> 300gb hd
<storbeck> oni_shadow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57451/
<storbeck> That's a howto
<oni_shadow> ok thanks
<storbeck> np
<oni_shadow> I'll try that
<storbeck> ok
<AlferedHichcok> having problems with OPENLDAP cong. where to add  BASE    dc=example,dc=com  ?
<ali3n51> what is the similiarity of kde 3 and kde 4
<ali3n51> i can login in diffirent betwen kde3 and kde 4
<ali3n51> there is something new about kde 4
<el-gokulo> both uses qt as library? :P
<el-gokulo> kde 4 uses the newer qt library
<ali3n51> oh really
<ali3n51> why there 2 login
<ali3n51> the kde 3 and kde 4
<storbeck> Because you didn't uninstall kde3
<ali3n51> how to uninstall kde 3
<el-gokulo> i wouldnt recommend it
<ali3n51> why
<storbeck> sudo apt-get remove kde
<ali3n51> there something happen if i uninstall kde 3
<storbeck> sudo apt-get autoremove
<storbeck> sudo apt-get update
<el-gokulo> kde 4 is far from being ready for use. in my opinion
<ali3n51> what i supposed to used
<Lynoure> ali3n51: no support from this channel anymore, for example. and I bet upgrade is not officially supported from kde4-only gutsy
<ali3n51> for now i am using kde
<ali3n51> kde3
<el-gokulo> many features from kde 3.5.x are not already working in kde 4
<ali3n51> oh really
<storbeck> 4 is still in baby stages.
<ali3n51> so what the best to used kde 3 or kde 4
<el-gokulo> its just the first step to a new kde experience
<el-gokulo> right now its better to stay with kde 3
<storbeck> kde4 reminds me too much of vista.
<el-gokulo> wait for kde 4.1 to try it out again. but its unknown when it will be released
<ali3n51> what i'm going to do
<Lynoure> storbeck: the looks are greatly changable. :) and what's under the hood is nothing like Vista
<storbeck> I know.
<storbeck> But the default look does.
<ali3n51> u mean kde 4.0 is release accidentally like vista
<el-gokulo> you can keep both versions installed it wont hurt you
<storbeck> Lynoure: In perspective though, I think KDE and Gnome are both too much like Windows. :P
<ali3n51> if u can't choice  where to login you can't open the kde
<AlferedHichcok> i cant understand. where to put        BASE    dc=example,dc=com          and what does the comands  in 'Populating The LDAP Tree' heading in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer        means........ can any one help?
<ali3n51> wait i change it to kde 4 to discover something
<Lynoure> storbeck: that just baffles me :)
<el-gokulo> try kde 3 for some days out. then kde 4. and you should notice the differences
<ali3n51> have read the bible
<storbeck> Lynoure: I think it's the whole idea of "have a gui for everything"
<Lynoure> storbeck: to me too much windows would be forcing to do things through the gui... mostly I don't have to, unless I want to
<GSF1200S> how would I make the 'edit as root' option in konquerors right click menu open Kate instead of Kwrite?
<storbeck> Hm, you have a point. :D
<el-gokulo> GSF1200S, settings -> configure konqueror -> file association
<GSF1200S> hmm.. i looked there- guess I need to figure out which option changes the root editor. text files already open up in kate by default, just not when I use the edit as root option
<happy> ( so professional it spams by default)
<ali3n51> knowleged shall increased according to the book of daniel...
<thomaspost> does anybody know if the manual gateway setting is repaired
<happy> What program does everyone prefer for partitioning ?
<thomaspost> gnome gtk gui partition manager
<storbeck> thomaspost: That works in KDE?
<SlimeyPete> parted seems to be the favourite
<SlimeyPete> but make sure you back up your data first (some bloke didn't do so yesterday and then had a go at me because parted broke ;) )
<SlimeyPete> though I didn't even tell him to use it...
<SlimeyPete> (some people are odd)
<thomaspost> gparted will work in both enviroment so long as you have the dependancy
<SlimeyPete> there's qtparted too, for KDE.
<thomaspost> qtparted is for kde
<happy> that they are, I'm just looking for a partitioner that will show me all current partitions with the ability to mod,add and delete partitions, preferably command line
<storbeck> w00t. Finally got rid of firefox.
<thomaspost> I normally work off puppy linux to partition
<happy> Whys that storbeck ?
<Myrth[home]> hi, in which file should i put "export MY_ENV_VAR=..." so kde will be aware of it? .bashrc affects console shell only...
<ere4si> try fdisk happy or cfdisk
<storbeck> happy, because it's slow
<happy> page render times ?
<storbeck> Just everything, even opening the browser.
<storbeck> I'm going with swiftfox. I can feel a noticable difference.
<ere4si> been using swiftfox for a year - it's quicker
<storbeck> I'm trying to get apps that use less resources
<happy> I never found swiftfox to be faster, infact i thought it was the opposite.... I wonder where I went wrong ?
<GSF1200S> Ok, does anyone know the .rc file that controls the config for the right click menu in konqueror?
<storbeck> ~/.kde/share/config/konquerorrc
<ali3n51> welcome back
<ali3n51> hello
<ali3n51> i explore kde4
<ali3n51> there something new in kde 4
<emilsedgh> !kde4 | ali3n51
<ubotu> ali3n51: KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<emilsedgh> ali3n51: btw, its not ready as a daily DE
<ali3n51> how to change the bootscreen in kubuntu linux
<happy> are there any major problems with swiftfox? I'm thinking of switching right now
<ere4si> nope
<storbeck> I haven't heard of any
<ere4si> it's just an optimised firefox
<happy> so updating and plugins all work the same ?
<ere4si> plugins do
<happy> and updating is just done through apt ?
<ere4si> no - it's installed with a script
<ere4si> from their site
<ali3n51> how to change the boot screen
<ere4si> !usplash | ali3n51
<ubotu> ali3n51: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<GSF1200S> anyone else know of a way to make kate launch when I use the 'edit as root' option?
<ali3n51> you mean you want to add in apt
<happy> no , i just wanted to know what happens when a new firefox version comes out, how do you go about updating swiftfox ?
<ere4si> swiftfox is always one version behind firefox - takes time to optimise it
<ere4si> and mozilla doesn't offer swiftfox
<happy> yep i gathered that
<ere4si> http://getswiftfox.com/ happy
<happy> yeah I'm just reading that now, thanks though
<ere4si> k
<happy> so the bad for swiftfox is it's proprietary, not all plugins are fully compatible and it's always one version behind ?
<storbeck> The newest version of firefox isn't always the best one.
<ere4si> haven't found a plugin that doesn't work
<happy> do you know what kind of performance increase you get ?
<gundam_rx78nt1> storbeck: are you still there?
<storbeck> Yes
<gundam_rx78nt1> I fixed it.
<ere4si> happy: it's only a second or two mostly
<gundam_rx78nt1> Installed the new kernel 2.6.24-8-generic
<storbeck> Nice :D
<storbeck> Did you apt-get install it?
<gundam_rx78nt1> I like to thank you and stoffer for the help.
<gundam_rx78nt1> no, I did a script on the forum
<ere4si> dillo is way quicker but hasn't been developed for ages
<gundam_rx78nt1> it worked wonderfully.
<storbeck> Nice
<gundam_rx78nt1> now I am listening to my music.
<storbeck> You're welcome
<gundam_rx78nt1> well, let me get back to work.  duties call.
<storbeck> Have fun
<gundam_rx78nt1> see you guys next week.  I am off for the next few days.
<gundam_rx78nt1> Going to Vail for some skiing.
<storbeck> Haha, those are some nice "work duties"
<happy> does anyone know of a program similar to nodebox or processing, except using python running under linux ?
<storbeck> pyGTK?
<ere4si> happy: this says it's for ubuntu 7.10 - http://dev.nodebox.net/wiki/Qt
<storbeck> http://nodebox.net/code/index.php/Movies_for_Mecca
<storbeck> Very nice!
<happy> Great, thanks for that
<storbeck> Nodebox looks neat.
<happy> besides mac only
<AlferedHichcok> sudo slapadd -l init.ldif          bdb_db_open: only one suffix allowed          backend_startup_one: bi_db_open failed! (-1)           slap_startup failed
<happy> I really just want to start off "drawing" with some python code, then make it more complex once i get my head around that, do you think something like nodebox would be the way to go or would there be a library for python that supports that ?
<happy> i was thinking maybe pygame ?
<happy> sorry for being a bit off topic also
<storbeck> You could use pygtk and cairo
<storbeck> http://www.pygtk.org/articles/cairo-pygtk-widgets/cairo-pygtk-widgets.htm
<storbeck> http://www.cairographics.org
<happy> 0.0 wow thanks for that
<storbeck> np
<storbeck> The FAQ explains how to use the snippets in actual code and how to compile it.
<Oscar_Acosta_> how do I disable this icon zooming effect when launching a certain application shortcut from the panel?
<bittyx> Hi!
<tekteen> hi
<bittyx> Can anyone offer me a little help, please?
<tekteen> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bittyx> Sorry :) OK, I've just installed kubuntu, everything in order, until I tried to set my resolution - I have a widescreen monitor. I've just set it to LCD 1680x1050, the Generic option, since I couldn't find my particular monitor anywhere on the list.
<tekteen> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bittyx> When I restarted, the picture was all mangled, and I can't see anything on my desktop now. It's as if ..
<bittyx> OK, thanks :)
<tekteen> bittyx: if you can not see the desktop. you may also want to try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in a terminal
<tekteen> you can get to a terminal by typing ctrl+alt+F2
<tekteen> then back to the main desktop with alt+F7
<bittyx> Yup, I just read that part at the linked page, I'm gonna try that now. Thanks again for helping. Bye!
<storbeck> Depressing quit message.
<Lynoure> storbeck: Luckily mostly untrue for this channel
<storbeck> Indeed
<storbeck> Anybody know of a slightly nicer looking battery monitor, as opposed to wmacpi?
<storbeck> Nevermind, found one
<ActionParsnip> lo all
 * tekteen is asleep
<storbeck> Heh, figures. Whenever I search for something I don't find anything until I ask a question in here. Then I find what I'm looking for immediately.
<ere4si> hehe
<storbeck> I should just join #sdifoaosdfis
<ActionParsnip> storbeck, try wording your searches different
<storbeck> Meh
<storbeck> I usually find what I'm looking for.
<storbeck> I just have to wade through all the garbage results to find a good one. :)
<anr1363> hello Everyone
<anr1363> Please Help me
<anr1363> i need Help
<Pici> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ActionParsnip> just ask, anr1363
<anr1363> pici can i to send provate message
<anr1363> ?
<Pici> anr1363: Ask the channel
<anr1363> in the terminal type Sh
<ActionParsnip> anr1363, if you ask in here your question hits more people so there is more chance of a result
<anr1363> sh /sbi/chkconfig :permission denied
<storbeck> sudo sh /sbi/chkconfig
<ActionParsnip> anr1363, tried sudo?
<anr1363> my problem this line
<anr1363> plz help me
<anr1363> i have install IBSng
<anr1363> in the last command have this error
<ActionParsnip> anr1363, type sudo infront of the command
<anr1363> how to remove permission /sbin folder
<anr1363> Sh command is workd
<anr1363> i dont tyoe this commnad program when install have this error
<anr1363> i have type sudo : command nor found
<ActionParsnip> anr1363, sudo sh /sbi/chkconfig
<anr1363> ok
<anr1363> thanks
<anr1363> i test
<el-gokulo> it wont work probably :)
 * ActionParsnip hates spoonfeeding
<el-gokulo> sudo sh /sbin/chkconfig
<el-gokulo> the n was probably missing
<ActionParsnip> el-gokulo, yep but i'm hoping he works that out
<el-gokulo> hehe
<anr1363> sudo sh /sbin/chkconfig no problem in the terminal
<anr1363> in the setup program have error
 * ActionParsnip cheers
<anr1363> sh: /sbin/chkconfig : permission denied  have this line
<storbeck> Heh
<anr1363> IBSng <~~~~~~
<storbeck> Try: sudo chkconfig
<anr1363> ok
<ActionParsnip> anr1363, http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-7.3-Manual/custom-guide/s1-services-chkconfig.html
<anr1363> i have ubuntu 7.10 server
<storbeck> anr1363: Did that work?
<anr1363> sudo chkconfig dos't world
<anr1363> work
<storbeck> What's the error?
 * Dr_willis cant rember ever using chkconfig
<anr1363> sudo chkconfig command error
<storbeck> What is the error?
<anr1363> bash command not foeund
<storbeck> and sudo sh /sbin/chkconfig gives you permission denied?
<storbeck> Are you sure you typed in the password right?
<anr1363> in the terminal dont have error
<anr1363> in the IBSng program installer have error
<storbeck> To be honest, I have no idea what you're saying. Sorry
<anr1363> this line sh: /sbin/chkcinfig :permission denied
<anr1363> ok
<anr1363> thanks
<adred> hi how to remove KDE groupware wizard?
<storbeck> adred: What is the package name?
<adred> i dont know why im asking i dont how to remove it by using konsole. usually i just remove apps by their name but KDE group wizard has broken long name...
<adred> i dont know thats why im asking bcoz i dont how to remove it by using konsole. usually i just remove apps by their name but KDE group wizard has broken long name...
<Dr_willis> it may not be a specific ap. it may be part of a larget package
<adred> u mean it is a group of apps?
<Dr_willis> No idea. I cant recall ever using any groupware stuff.  I doubt if its a single package all by itself.
<Dr_willis> You could use the package manager tool and search for the filename and see what package its found in.
<storbeck> Try, sudo apt-get remove egroupware
<adred> im on it
<adred> egroupware it not installed
<storbeck> bah
<storbeck> do dpkg -l > output
<storbeck> then look through there until something looks like it
<storbeck> kolab?
<adred> egroupware is not installed
<adred> i tried searching it in adept,,,not luck
<storbeck> Yes, I saw you say that.
<JuJuBee> Greetings...  I have a shell script I wish to run as a cron job.  I can run it from CLI, but for some reason it does not execute via crontab... Any help?
<storbeck> JuJuBee: http://www.adminschoice.com/docs/crontab.htm
<Dr_willis> JuJuBee,  give the full path to the script
<Dr_willis> and you are wanting the script ran as root?
<JuJuBee> My crontab entry is 0 2 * * 1,2,3,4,5 /usr/local/myCrons/dothis.sh
<storbeck> Did you chmod it?
<bittyx> Hi, it's me again. I've managed to restore my screen resolution rather easily, but, again, it's 1280x1024, instead of the wide 1680x1050 it's supposed to be. I've tried the autodetect script, and editing the xorg.conf. Neither works. I don't think other solutions apply to me. Could my video card cause such a problem?
<Dr_willis> Its possible its the moniotr not reporting that it can do that res.
<storbeck> JuJuBee: chmod +x /usr/local/myCrons/dothis.sh
<Dr_willis> I recall using a xmodeline generator web site ages ago for my widescreen laptop. But i havent had to mess with that in ages.
<omeow> Hi there.
<JuJuBee> Already +x
<JuJuBee> I have 2 that I need run as cron, one runs fine the other does not.
<bittyx> Well, actually, when I run the autodetect, there's the part where it displays the possible resolutions, with some already selected. The 1680x1050 is selected already. When I go to System Settings -> Monitor & Display, the largest possible resolution is 1280x1024, whereas the Refresh rate is 76 Hz (I cannot change it), instead of 60 Hz, which my monitor would support.
<jussi01> bittyx: try this, under the "Monitor" section add a bit tht says         Option "Preferred Mode" "1680x1050_60.00"
<jussi01> but with your preferred mode
<jussi01> leave off the _60.00
<storbeck> Shouldn't it be 1-5 instead of 1,2,3,4,5?
<omeow> Adept just installed a list of updates and now I can no longer type a double quote. If I try it, then a / appears instead. What happened?
<JuJuBee> storebeck, according to the docs, it is comman separated list
<storbeck> Hm
<Dr_willis> I thouight 1-5 was the same as 1,2,3,4,5
<jussi01> omeow: sound like your keyboard variant got changed
<jussi01> !keyboard
<ubotu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<Dr_willis> but i rarely use cron. :)
<omeow> jussi01: It's still set to US int which is what it was set to before.
<jussi01> omeow: not sure then :(
<storbeck> Your crontab entry seems valid
<storbeck> I don't see why it's not working
<bittyx> jussi01: Nope, tried the preferred mode, with and without _60.00. Still the same. Any other ideas? I'm really new to Linux so I have no idea how things go with drivers and such - perhaps there is a problem with those?
<adred> hi, i think its the KDE server configuration wizards. package name, kdepim-wizards. il try removing it
<JuJuBee> Me either.  I have several crons running.  All files have same file perms, just this one not working.
<storbeck> Does crontab -l display it right?
<JuJuBee> appears to
<jussi01> !fixres | bittyx have you tried the instructions here?
<ubotu> bittyx have you tried the instructions here?: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jussi01> bittyx: and just checking, you did restartx after making the change?
<storbeck> How long have you ad it running?
<storbeck> had*
<bittyx> Yup. The options that would apply to me don't change anything.
<bittyx> Well, does CTRL+ALT+BKSP do the same?
<bittyx> If yes, then I've done that.
<JuJuBee> I have been using it since Sept.  It was running at 8am at first, but then I changed the time to 7am and now it doesn't work.  So I tried 2am instead and same, not working.
<storbeck> Ah
<adred> i have removed it thanks..:)
<jussi01> bittyx: should yes. but its generally better to log out and ctrl+e ;)
<JuJuBee> Ah ? you see something?
<storbeck> Heh, so it only works at 8AM?
<bittyx> jussi01: Ah, what does ctrl+e do?
<JuJuBee> Well, I did not try setting it back to 8, I want it run earlier if possible.
<bittyx> jussi01: Nevermind, I'm just gonna try it. Is there any other place where I could find ideas as to what the problem is?
<jussi01> bittyx: restarts x if you are at the login screen :)
<storbeck> I don't know. I'm stumped
<adred> Hi, how do I remove the files from ~/.thumbnails through the konsole?
<JuJuBee> I will try 8am again and see what happens
<jussi01> bittyx: the link the bot gave you would be a good place to start
<JuJuBee> Can't believe it will make a diff.
<storbeck> adred: rm -rf ~/.thumbnails/*
<jussi01> bittyx: also, what kind of gfx card you have?
<JuJuBee> Where does cron log errors?
<bittyx> jussi01: Perhaps there is a problem with the video card? The autodetect script sets vesa as the default driver.
<jussi01> bittyx: which card is it?
<bittyx> jussi01: I've already been to that link, it doesn't help. As to the video card, it's an Asus EAH2400PRO. It's a rather cheap card, but it works fine with WinXP, so I suppose it should work here, too.
<storbeck> /var/log/cron
<JuJuBee> I don't have a /var/log/cron
<storbeck> Hrm
<jussi01> bittyx: can you pastebin your xorg.conf for me?
<jussi01> !paste > bittyx
<bittyx> jussi01: OK, just a sec.
<adred> storbeck: thanks :)
<storbeck> np
<bittyx> jussi01: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57458/
<jussi01> !ati | bittyx please follow these instructions
<ubotu> bittyx please follow these instructions: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<storbeck> JuJuBee: /var/log/syslog
<jussi01> bittyx: it is an ati 2400, which need the fglrx driver
<storbeck> You could, sudo grep CRON /var/log/syslog
<JuJuBee> Yea, I found it, it looks like it ran, but did not as far as I can see.
<storbeck> Maybe the script is messed up?
<JuJuBee> Feb 26 02:00:01 CiscoServer /USR/SBIN/CRON[4063]: (aitadmin) CMD (/usr/local/myCrons/dothis.sh)
<JuJuBee> No, the script runs as expected if I run from cli
<adred> Hi, does the "frostwire connect issue" has a defined solution? I've searched through buntu forums but I couldn't find one...
<storbeck> Is it running as root?
<JuJuBee> Yes, using sudo in the script
<JuJuBee> sudo /usr/local/myCrons/dothis.sh
<Sbucatone_> hello who knows what is fuoco tools ?
<storbeck> Does it ask you for the password when using it in CLI?
<JuJuBee> No
<JuJuBee> I added me to sudo group
<storbeck> Weird, I don't know
<storbeck> I don't understand why if it was set at 8, and all you did was change times, it magically stopped working
<JuJuBee> Me either.  The email I get says it completed, but when I check, nothing happened.
<JuJuBee> Does the order of the list in crontab make a diff?
<storbeck> Not that I know of
<JuJuBee> didn't think so, but worth a try...
<jussi01> bittyx: how are things going?
<bittyx> jussi01: I'm installing the restricted modules :)
<jussi01> great :)
<bittyx> jussi01: (Not so fast internet connection)
<ere4si> Sbucatone_, http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Fuoco+Tools?content=73886 - will tell you
<jussi01> bittyx: do let us know how it works for you :)
<bittyx> jussi01: Of course, I sure hope it helps. :)
<OsirisX> !geggo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about geggo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bittyx> jussi01: If it doesn't I will probably consider buying a better video card - I've found that this one causes trouble even in WinXP from time to time. As I do not plan on playing games at all/doing anything heavier than Photoshop, do you have any suggestions as to which I should get? Preferably something that's guaranteed to work with kubuntu :)
<jussi01> nvidia
<jussi01> 7950 is nice and I know it works out of the box with kubuntu
<adred> why is it that whenever i try to install xmms on my box,  its icon won't appear on my menu?
<Dr_willis> sime times kde dosent see menu changes.
<Dr_willis> xmms is a bit old and out of date in many ways. You may want to start trying other media players
<adred> i mean xmms2. is it old?
<Dr_willis> xmms2 - was way -- flakey/weird last i tried it.  i havent tried it again in ages.
<Dr_willis> i stick with 'bmpx' these days
<adred> ok. is audacious good?
<Dr_willis> If it does what you need. :)
<Dr_willis> try it and see
<Dr_willis> amarok is also nice
 * jussi01 likes the stock amarok :)
<adred> i see. thank you :)
<storbeck> I like audacious.
<storbeck> xmms uses less cpu/memory though.
<Dr_willis> mpg123 *.mp3
<adred> weird, im scanning now. clamav has detected 29 viruses already and it's half way...
<Dr_willis> :)
<adred> still
<dasnipa> 29 viruses? you be screwed
<storbeck> You have 29 viruses on linux?
<adred> yeah, it's crystal clear
<adred> i think it's on my windoze partition
<adred> is it?
<storbeck> Heh, Windows IS the virus.
<Dr_willis> clamv - scans windows systems for window viruses - correct. :)
<Dr_willis> Not sure what it does if anything for linux systems
<jussi01> Dr_willis: it scans linux systems for windows viruses also... (ie. in email)
<adred> so will clamav delete them?
<adred> what if those files are crucial to my windoze system?:(
<Dr_willis> adred,  good question.. it depends on if it found the virus 'installed' or Just IN a file..
<Dr_willis> there may be 29 warez apps with ciruses in them. that you havent ran..
<Dr_willis> OR there may be a bunch all over the system/windows dir and other places..
<teo->  i have broadcom 4311 card.. and i dont have linux driver i am using windows driver with ndiswrapper can i put the card in monitor mode??
<adred> but they wont any harm to my box right?
<adred> do
<adred> i mean kubuntu box
<Dr_willis> since they are not getting 'ran' - No.
<Dr_willis> unless you are using wine. and running the binaries that are infected
<adred> Dr_willis: have you experienced this? Should I delete those viruses? im going crazy, clamav detects 52 viruses already. but my Kaspersky doesn't even notice it..
<Dr_willis> depends on what its finding.. and if they are false positives
<Dr_willis> and where they are at.
<jussi01> bittyx: so, how did things go?
<bittyx> jussi01: Nyah, nothing. I guess I'll just give up. :(
<Dr_willis> at the  LEAST i would run a few other virus checker tools
<jussi01> bittyx: dont give up yet, can I see your xorg.conf now?
<Dr_willis> 52 false positives - i would say would be rare. :)
<bittyx> jussi01: I've reverted it to the same one I've pasted for you - I couldn't even startx with the modified one
<adred> lol..so i guess i should scan through the list...
<jussi01> bittyx: that is weird
<dverzolla> has anyone using kde4 from launchpad?
<bittyx> jussi01: I can guess why it didn't work - everything went fine until I had to type "sudo aticonfig --initial"
<dverzolla> I'm getting troubles with screensaver... how solve this?
<bittyx> jussi01: That displays a lot of stuff, and in the end, "Aborted (core dumped)"
<bittyx> jussi01: The next command also says "Warning: Could not find configuration file"
<bittyx> jussi01: Now, in the manual you linked me to, there's a comment that aticonfig doesn't seem to work for Gutsy Gibbons, which is what I'm using, and that is from the Feisty part of the manual.
<bittyx> jussi01: But the instructions for Gibbons just point to Feisty.
<adred> Dr_willis: I was wrong, around 90 percent of 52 are just errors.lol. clamav couldn't access to root files of my box thus the error reports :)
<bittyx> jussi01: Oh, btw, the "lspci -nn | grep VGA" command, which should report the graphics controller; I get this when i type it: "02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device [1002:94c3]"
<csandoval> hey
<csandoval> hey du bisch da?
<igvozdev> jojo
<csandoval> yoyo
<csandoval> voll easy da
<csandoval> gits au fütz da?
<igvozdev> ja man und sucht no paar idiote xD
<csandoval> hhahaaha
<igvozdev> la
<igvozdev> die schribet eh ned
<igvozdev> lug die gohnd alli use
<igvozdev> angst vo k4
<jussi01> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<csandoval> hehe
<csandoval> Kreis 4 Panik Revier
<igvozdev> ohhhh its english u know
<igvozdev> xD
<csandoval> we fuck all english guys
<igvozdev> sandoval u must speak english or the kill us
<csandoval> we are swiss soldiers
<igvozdev> swiss soldiers xD
<csandoval> hahahahaa
<igvozdev> das ich ned lach
<csandoval> leopolda isch das e frau
<csandoval> was root
<igvozdev> swule
<csandoval> nur mir sind root
<lod__air> hi, i've just upgraded gutsy to hardy alfa 5, i'm with ati and X is so slow
<Pici> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<proge> is this the official "noobs ask here" channel or would u like to point me somewhere else?
<jussi01> proge: this is it :)
<Lynoure> this is it
<proge> nice
<proge> i just installed kubuntu and i'm trying to use adept manager to get packages for Nvidia drivers
<proge> but it gives me "Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude)." when i try to start adept manager
<proge> checked processes and there's nothing that would hint towards adept, apt-get or aptitude :P
<jussi01> !adeptfix | proge
<ubotu> proge: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<proge> k, thanks
<bladerunner> ciao
<bladerunner> qualcuno da cagliari?
<linuxboy97> can anyone help me please
<jussi01> !ask | linuxboy97
<ubotu> linuxboy97: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<linuxboy97> when running konqueror when in live cxd mode is it sopost to me really slow
<jussi01> linuxboy97: the livecd can be really slow
<linuxboy97> ok
<jussi01> linuxboy97: its quite fast here installed
<linuxboy97> just wondering because it feels like dial-up
<tinin> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<cafka>  bzip2 -dc patch-2.6.24.3.bz2 | patch -p1 -s   i have used this command to patch the kernel.. but a setup is displayed to choose what files to be patched is there a command to patch all files??
<jussi01> linuxboy97: yeah, it mightr be also some other things, like ipv6 but most likely the live cd
<linuxboy97> yea that what i thought too
<jussi01> !pv6
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pv6 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<cafka> how can i install new kernel?
<llutz> cafka: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43065&highlight=kernel+compilation
<nosrednaekim> too late
<jussi01> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<adred> Is there a linux version of Super Texttwist? :)
<nosrednaekim> what does that do?
<adred> Super Texttwist is a game :)
<nosrednaekim> oh... there might be...if tis a simple game (like a card game) chances are there is
<bullgard4> I'm using prdominantly Gnome and Kexi all days. Can kstart accomplish that Kexi will start always on the third workspace after boot-up?
<bullgard4> Hi Czessi !
<nosrednaekim> bullgard4: no... that would be a window manager function...
<Czessi> Hi bullgard4
<adred> how do i install wine? what are the requirements?
<nosrednaekim> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<mrunagi> sup nosrednaekim
<bullgard4> nosrednaekim: Thank you for informing.
<proge> Ctrl+Alt+F1, then "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop" and i should end up in shell with kdm off right?
<mrunagi> proge doing it in a terminal should too
<nosrednaekim> proge: yes
<nosrednaekim> proge: you can also select "console session" in kdm
<proge> i'm installing nvidia drivers and the HOW To tells me to shut down kdm
<proge> but i end up with just a black screen after that :S
<mrunagi> then switch to a virtual terminal
 * jussi01 wonders if proge has tried/thought about the restricted manger drivers yet
<proge> nope
<mrunagi> lol
<mrunagi> why not
<nosrednaekim> proge: try "ctrl+alt+f2"
<proge> cause i'm a noob and i dont know what those are tbh :)
<mrunagi> try restricted drivers before trying ctrl alt f2
<mrunagi> k menu > settings > advanced > restricted drivers
<proge> well that's sure easier, heh, thank you
<mrunagi> lol
<omeow> Adept just installed a list of updates and now I can no longer type a double quote. If I try it, then a / appears instead. What happened? My keyboard layout did not change. It's still set to what it was. US int.
<linuxboy97> is there anyway of upgrading from 6.06 lts to 7.10
<BluesKaj> wow, kubuntu is seriously borked on my setup ..2 clean installs and still no login page, it's just not coming up.
<mrunagi> it angers me BluesKaj are you canadian?
<mrunagi> wow i totally mixed two sentences
<mrunagi> lol
<linuxboy97> lol
<BluesKaj> I wonder how many others have suffered the same fate from those upgrade and updates that are obviously seriously flawed for some systems
<mrunagi> BluesKaj: just remove the language packages
<BluesKaj> I did
<mrunagi> interesting
<mrunagi> i was gonna say it angers me when my upload speed on a torrent is 100kbs and my download is 25kbs
<mrunagi> but thats offtopic im sure
<BluesKaj> not even a tty prompt
<BluesKaj> tty prompt won't evn come up
<mrunagi> what about when you ctrl alt f1 or f2
<BluesKaj> yes I'm canadian mrunagi , why do you ask ?
<mrunagi> because its the canadian packages doing the damage
<BluesKaj> mrunagi , that's exactly what I'm doing...as if the KB doesn't exist
<mrunagi> for once im glad im not canadian
<mrunagi> =x
<mrunagi> sounds like a serious problem
<BluesKaj> how can that be , the packages are the same , just in different locations except for time and palce
<mrunagi> i dunno what to tell you man
<mrunagi> remove the en-can packages and it should be fixed
<Arwen> w00t, xrandr is awesome
<mrunagi> ECHO.........
<mrunagi> echooooooooo
<linuxboy97> its dead
<mrunagi> you killed them!
<mrunagi> j00!
<mrunagi> a watched torrent never downloads
<mrunagi> lol
<mrunagi> im so clever
<king_> Hello all, I'm having trouble with my adept (database is locked) it's a fresh install and the Fixing solution offered by adept doesnt work too
<pag> !aptfix | king_
<ubotu> king_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<king_> pag, Tnx m8
<pag> np :)
<mrunagi> i cant figure out why kopete can display my webcam, cat /dev/video0 accurately checks the cam...........but vlc cant display nor record my cam data
<BluesKaj> ok, now mrunagi, is it official that the Canadian repos/updates that are to blame for the broken kubuntus ?
<mrunagi> thats the word around the monitor glow
<BluesKaj> I see mrunagi so I I choose my location as US city in the same time zone as me , then I'm safe ?  :-)
<mrunagi> i think more or less you need to manually remove the language packs
<mrunagi> but you could try that too
<pietje_phuck> Or choose an European location and change the time zone?
<Eduardiyo> hi room
<mrunagi> HI Eduardiyo
<mrunagi> !welcom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about welcom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mrunagi> !welcome
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Eduardiyo> any meets a dvd-creator for linux please?
<mrunagi> !dvd | Eduardiyo
<ubotu> Eduardiyo: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<BluesKaj> mrunagi , you guys don't seem to understand , there's no acces to tty , or login or any way of removing the language packs , which i din't upgrade anyway , BTW
<Eduardiyo> no, to create a dvd getting a divx movie
<mrunagi> i dunno how to help you then BluesKaj
<mrunagi> Eduardiyo: what language is your native
<Eduardiyo> mrunagi: nothing bye, im spanish
<mrunagi> did i offend him?
<BluesKaj> right, so I'm gonna do a clean install using a US location .
<pietje_phuck> Eduardiyo: try "tovid" bit clumsy if you are used to guiis, but it works for me
<mrunagi> he left =/
<pietje_phuck> I am toooooo slow
<mrunagi> i think i offended him but im not sure how
<Arwen> zzz... ah well, they should all learn English...
<pietje_phuck> should?
<pietje_phuck> Why should we not all learn Spanish?
<Arwen> because it's a silly language with silly declensions/inflections/genders
<BluesKaj> tovid rocks if you have the right dependencies , go to #tovid to get the page
<Arwen> zzz... avisynth...
<neosaki> Admiral_Chicago, look at the crystalized water falling from the upper atmosphere!
<pietje_phuck> lol
<ieroglif> всем привет
<BluesKaj> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mrunagi> Arwen: english has genders too theyre just implied =)
<Arwen> oh god firefox 3 sucks...
<PolitikerALT> for me it works perfectly
<Arwen> ...zooming out on an image turns it into a black square...
<leitz> where do i define samba workgroup using KDE on kubuntu 6.02 LTS?
<Arwen> 6.02?
<leitz> 6.0
<leitz> LTS
<leitz> whatever
<BluesKaj> dapper ?
<leitz> yep
<leitz> with KDE
<jpatrick> !enter | leitz
<ubotu> leitz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<leitz> I change my smb.conf putting workgroup=MYWORKGROUP and it keeps changing to some default WORKGROUP
<leitz> any help?
<leitz> and sorry for the ponctuation thing
<BluesKaj> leitz:  that's prolly cuz your windows pc is named Workgroup and thet's waht samba sees on the network
<leitz> no it isnt
<BluesKaj> how are you connecting to your home network, with konq ?
<leitz> all the network is ubuntu, except one wich is gOS
* jpatrick changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 | Tutorials Day logs at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KTD | Please add ideas: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SoC | KDE 3.5.9 is out! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-359.php | Testers needed in #kubuntu-testers
<mrunagi> ktorrent doesnt accurately calculate time remaining and its annoying =(
<leitz> the rest of the network is Gnome and I have no trouble there
<leitz> I just cant change the configuration properly on 1 computer
<BluesKaj> does the connection work ?
<leitz> yes it works
<BluesKaj> so why worry ?
<leitz> the problem is not the connection i just dont want to have 2 workgroups
<BluesKaj> use the default one
<leitz> specially on linux machines
<leitz> I dont want to use the default
<leitz> I just want to know how to change samba workgroup configuration on KDE dapper
<BluesKaj> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<leitz> I already have samba working
<llutz> leitz: restarted samba after change?
<leitz> and the problem is not (G)ubuntu
<BluesKaj> maybe there's some useful info there
<Arwen> Firefox 3 can't display images wtf
<BluesKaj> Arwen: java
<Arwen> java?
<BluesKaj> FF3 is a PITA anyway
<BluesKaj> bleeding edge is exactly that if you like to bleed , use it :)
<leitz> llutz yes i did restarted it
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's not the worst browser ever
<Arwen> BluesKaj, I would hope that at beta 3 they'd have fixed something as obvious as that...
<Arwen> http://img229.imageshack.us/img229/3722/screen1sl2.png <-- I mean, this just reeks of b0rk
<Daisuke_Laptop> rollback the ui changes and keep the major fixes they did, and i would be thrilled
<Arwen> IT IS BROKEN
<Daisuke_Laptop> yeah, i would say that's broken
<Daisuke_Laptop> though i haven't seen any images personally that it wouldn't display.  is that just for local images?
<Arwen> nah, all images
<Arwen> but only when resized to fit the screen
<Daisuke_Laptop> odd
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm not able to reproduce that :\
<Arwen> well, time to try cleaning out my profile...
<Daisuke_Laptop> 3.0b3pre?
<Arwen> yes
<Daisuke_Laptop> hrmm...
<Arwen> nope, still b0rk3d with a clean profile
<Daisuke_Laptop> my biggest peeve with ff3 is live bookmarks not automatically updating
<Arwen> mine is the address bar being screwed up...
<Arwen> and GTK-QT being broken
<Arwen> and the fonts not being anti-aliased right
 * genii sticks with hif 2.0.0.11
<genii> bleh typos
<Arwen> they rolled it out in Hardy.... argh...
 * genii pries his eyes open to look for coffee
<Arwen> and whoever the maintainer is is so incompetent that they forgot to package the dev headers...
<lovre> hi all
<Arwen> </rant>
<lovre> when i add new panel (kicker->add new panel), how do i change it height? i can change only kicker's height, but not my custom panel's?
<nosrednaekim> lovre: you need to log out, log back in, and then you can select which panel to edit the config of.... or just run "dcop kicker kicker restart"
<lovre> nosrednaekim: ill try
<BluesKaj> BBIAB , gonna reboot to see if this location change and new install will hold .
<Daisuke_Laptop> fair rant
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm sure ff2 will still be available
<Daisuke_Laptop> and i agree about the address bad
<Daisuke_Laptop> bar*
<dimitris> wldm
<yao_ziyuan> in ubuntu i can see all the 3d window effects
<yao_ziyuan> what about kubuntu?
<yao_ziyuan> i can't find anything about 3d desktop effects in kubuntu's menu
<GSF1200S> try compiz --replace in a terminal
<flipstar> you have to install compit for that
<flipstar> *compiz
<GSF1200S> yeah, you have to have compiz-kde installed for that too
<GSF1200S> open up the adept installer and install compiz-kde as well as any plugins you want, and activate it by typing: compiz --replace in a terminal
<yao_ziyuan> flipstar: compiz is already installed
<yao_ziyuan> it just doesn't automatically take effect for kde
<flipstar> no, kwin is the standart window manager for kde
<Daisuke_Laptop> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Daisuke_Laptop> there, no more misinformation.
<flipstar> yao_ziyuan: you might follow this guide to have compiz as default window manager.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=511389
<JoTrocken> hi - is there any step-by-step manual how to get compiz working with kubuntu-gutsy?
<yao_ziyuan> sigh
<yao_ziyuan> i'd just use gnome instead
<JoTrocken> well...I dont want to use gnome
<andy> sigh am getting fed up with kubuntu it might be me being thick but it just doesnt seem to work properly
<JoTrocken> hm...
<Lynoure> andy: what kind of "not working properly" are you experiencing?
<nosrednaekim> andy: whats wrong?
<andy> i just uninstalled wine and deleted it from my K menu reinstalled wine and it hasn't installed icons on k menu
<andy> why wouldn't it install icons?
<nosrednaekim> andy: you may have to restart KDE
<andy> ok brb
<Daisuke_Laptop> seems he has ctrl-alt-backspace down :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> welcome back
<andy> nope still no there
<andy> ty
<Daisuke_Laptop> check lost & found or Other (don't remember which would have it)
<Lynoure> On my system Wine icons went unintuitively into a category of their own, so I only noticed them when I was about to give up hope on finding them :)
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: lol
<Daisuke_Laptop> Lynoure: it actually makes sense to do it that way - categories are determined by packages (initially), and windows apps aren't packaged in that way...  i guess if there were a database for wine that saw what you installed, it could put it in the proper category, but putting all windows programs together, while not entirely intuitive, does make sense
<Daisuke_Laptop> and that was a whole lot of s-o-c typing so forgive me if i repeated myself
<BluesKaj> interesting , adept notfier wants me to update packages and when I do (leaving out any languager packages of course), it fails with this message :There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: has someone reported that bug yet?
 * BluesKaj is losing confidence in kubuntu's ability to run a stable OS on this setup
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim:  just did a clean install , using the US as location due to the Canadian repos sending down borked updates
<ghost> BluesKaj: i've been getting that exact same thing
<Lynoure> Daisuke_Laptop: yes, you are right, it does
<flipstar> Uptime:           22 days, 3:56:32.00
<ghost> BluesKaj: also just did a clean install
<flipstar> whats your problem ?
<ghost> BluesKaj: go into the terminal and try to install one of those packeges withapt-get.. you should get the same error but it'll showu how to fix it
<tzd> i can't remove some things in my thrash bin, can someone help me please?
<ghost> BluesKaj: some kind of dpkg-***** option
<nosrednaekim> tzd: how did you delete them?
<andy> i have a choice of buying a wii or upgrading PC what should i do?
<nosrednaekim> andy: get a wii :)
<BluesKaj> I'm afraid that i may be in a vicious circle like yesterday , where if i update any pkges , because there are so many after an install it'll break my setup .
<ghost> wdh. I restarted today and my konqueror is gone
<nosrednaekim> then use the wiimote to control the computer :)
<andy> nosrednaekim: thats the conclusion i came to but the games are so expensive
<tzd> nosrednaekim: the files are still in my thrash bin. I most likely moved them there by pressing "del" while the files where marked. The error message I get is: Could not remove catalogue /home/.Trash-1000/files/johan/.gnupg.
 * mrunagi wishes torrents would go faster
<ghost> andy: get a wii! the only game u'll need is smash brothers brawl
<BluesKaj> gonna hide adept notifier
<mrunagi> 360 > wii > ps3
<nosrednaekim> tzd: you were probably root (or sudoed) when you dleted them
<Daisuke_Laptop> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Daisuke_Laptop> but for the record, i agree with mrunagi
<Daisuke_Laptop> :D
<flipstar> ghost: what do you mean with 'gone' ? did you uninstalled ?
<mrunagi> PC > 360 > wii > ps3
<tzd> nosrednaekim: ah alright. So if login as su in dolphin, will i be able to remove the files?
<mrunagi> ooooooooooooooooOOOOOOOooooooooooooh
<ghost> flipstar: no i didn't. I tried to suspend last night and couldn't get out so i had to hard shut-down. but now it seems konqueror is uninstalled.
<nosrednaekim> mrunagi: yes?
<andy> going to wipe kubuntu yet again bbl people
<flipstar> ghost: did you do an fsck ?
<mrunagi> nosrednaekim: no?
<Daisuke_Laptop> why wipe?
<andy> maybe i should try suse again
<ghost> flipstar: no, should i have after every hard shutdown? >.<
<andy> cause stupid me or stupid kubuntu isn't working properly
<flipstar> ghost: usally not..but in this case it might be helpful..
<Lynoure> andy: I'd start with not just installing but purging wine, and then installing it again
<Lynoure> It seems radical to reinstall or wipe over missing icons
<flipstar> ghost: if it just konqueror you might only reinstall it
<Ahmuck> is there a way to get files from one pc to another using usb cable?
<andy> Lynoure: done that
<rickest> Ahmuck: only if a pen drive is attached to the cable :)
<andy> reinstalled but still no kmenu icons
<Daisuke_Laptop> what, just for wine?
<Daisuke_Laptop> you're reinstalling kubuntu just because there's no wine icons?
<ghost> andy: are you reusing your /home partition from a previous install
<rickest> Ahmuck: or something like http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=275561
<Ahmuck> in the old dos days, and windows 9x days you could hook up a serial cable from one pc to another and do data transfer.  since usb is serial, linux doesn't have this?
<nosrednaekim> Ahmuck: usually not....most computers do not have client chips on the USB ports
<andy> nope
<andy> ghost: was a fresh install on whole drive
<mrunagi> anyone know how to emulate dvd drives?
<flipstar> gisomount
<Daisuke_Laptop> mrunagi: or acetoneiso
<mark__> can't log into kubuntu     I'm able to do a consol log in but the gui gets as far as init services and then send me back to the log in
<mrunagi> thats just a graphical front end to mount isnt it flipstar?
<Ahmuck> rickest: so think this would work?
<mrunagi> !info acetoneiso
<ubotu> Package acetoneiso does not exist in gutsy
<Daisuke_Laptop> nope, i think it's through one of the kde sites
<ghost> mrunagi: yes it's just a front end
<flipstar> mrunagi: i dont know you might as the bot but it can mount dvd images..
<mrunagi> i dont have a problem mounting images
<Daisuke_Laptop> http://www.acetoneiso.netsons.org/
<rickest> Ahmuck: you can't do it in windows, either, host OS is not the issue. USB is not "a" serial bus, not the serial ports of old you're thinking of (RS-232).
<mrunagi> i would just like to emulate a drive for them
<tzd> nosrednaekim: it worked deleting them as su as you suggested. Thanks a lot for your help:)
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<rickest> Ahmuck: er, USB *is* "a" serial but, not...
<ghost> andy: sorry can't help u n e more >.<. some of the problems u were having i was having because i used my old /home partition, and fixed it with using fresh /home folder. but seems your situ. is dif.
<MilhousePunkRock> How can I downgrade back to KDE 3.5.8 from 3.5.9 from the ppa-repo?
<flipstar> mrunagi: an emtpy dvd drive ? no dont know any app for that
<rickest> Ahmuck: it should work, I've just always used pen drives
<mrunagi> flipstar: not really an empty dvd drivve...........when i mount an iso i would like for ubuntu to treat it as an actual device
<ubuntu> hello, This is day 2 for me on kubuntu and my OS would not start up, or it just showed a blank screen. i'm using the Live CD right now. can anyone help me please get my system running again?
<Ahmuck> rickest: looks like the cable is the way to go
<mark__> need help: can't log into kubuntu...I can do a consol log in but when I use the gui it gets as far as "init services" and then sends me back to the log in.
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: boot recovery mode in grub and run the following command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<rickest> Ahmuck: that's not just a cable, that's a device
<Ahmuck> hai
<nosrednaekim> mark__: sounds like you are another victim of the translation pack...
<mark__> yes I upgraded some trans stuff and havan't been able to log in
<nosrednaekim> mark__: do remember the package name?
<zuba> my computer shows blank screen after loading GRUB, i tweaked with the video settings and i cant get back onto my OS to fix it, can someone help
<mark__> no this was yesterday...it was four english trans.
<Angeltronix> hi guys, I have a problem with Kde 3.5.8...
<Angeltronix> It is consuming a lot of space in my /tmp folder
<Angeltronix> until I run out of free space
<Angeltronix> any clue?
<flipstar> you might check which file exactly it is ..
<flipstar> you can use 'filelight' for that
<flipstar> then you got a better idea of which program causes that
<Angeltronix> ok, is the temp data in " /tmp/kde-<username>/*  "
<nosrednaekim> mark__: well, from failsafe mode, find out what those packs were, and uninstall them
<Angeltronix> mmm, i think it could be konqueror...
<nosrednaekim> mark__: or rather.. from the failsafe terminal...
<flipstar> Angeltronix: you can use 'filelight' for that
<mark__> how do I find which ones they were?
<Angeltronix> ok, I'll check
<flipstar> mark__: /var/log/dpkg.log
<pushax> hi all.  jsut reinstalled system.  using kububtu hardy heron. alpha 5.  must admit this is great.  ntfs drives mount straight off with write access !!  my hp laser printer was found straight off !!!  talk about steps in the right direction.
<mark__> thanks dude your a life saver!
<nosrednaekim> pushax: sweet
<nosrednaekim> pushax: if you have a decent graphics card... would you mind testing something for me?
<jussi01> pushax: cool, remember, hardy support in #ubuntu+1:)
<Tw|sT> Anyone here use X-ming to connect to a Kubuntu 7.10 XDCMP service for remote access?
<jeffpelgrims> hellp all of you
<pushax> nosrednaekim: I restarted later with sata pluged in and ntfs detected and setup automaticially.  I pluged in my hp laser 1020+ and it found auto and added.
<jussi01> !ask | jeffpelgrims
<ubotu> jeffpelgrims: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<pushax> nosrednaekim: I can try.
<mrunagi> Daisuke_Laptop: you herE?
<Tw|sT> when my server has had several days uptime, it flakes out on XDCMP connections... the login passes, but then when the session starts to load, all I get is a black screen
<flipstar> jussi01: he didnt even asked :)
<pushax> nosrednaekim: the only problem is I've jsut installed and getting settings working.  my montior and video card are yet to be set to right mode.  it's has detected my radeon as a fire gl.
<mrunagi> all i want is for mounted ISO to sit on the desktop and in storage media as if i have the disc in my drive.........is this not possible?
<proge> my system doesn't seem to recognise my soundcard (realtek ALC268). alsamixer gives: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device.
<flipstar> pushax: it still is an alpha release.. :)
<proge> and aplay -y: aplay: device_list:204: no soundcards found...
<proge> am i right and is there some way i could get sys to recognise the card?
<pushax> flipstar: yep alpha 5.  it's pretty stable but I have got some problems with control panel not displaying some areas due to liblython not linking properly
<nosrednaekim> proge: what does lspci say?
<nosrednaekim> pushax: yeah... thats being worked on.
<Angeltronix> flipstar: It is safe to launch filelight with sudo privileges?
<pushax> flipstar: I decided to upgrade as I was doing my first reintalled after experiencing with the inital install after leaving Vista.
<flipstar> Angeltronix: guess yes....but there is no reason for that..
<proge> unfortunately nothing about realtek :P
<tominglis> hi i want to upgrade my uvc driver to the latest version so that it works properly with skype
<nosrednaekim> proge: anything about any sound at all?
<tominglis> but i don't really understand how to do this, as the instructions on here are pretty limited: https://developer.berlios.de/projects/linux-uvc/
<proge> it might be this one 00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)
<tominglis> i was wondering whether anyone might be able to help me here or point me to someone that can?
<tominglis> thanks, tom
<Angeltronix> flipstar: but, without admin provileges it can't access many directories...
<tominglis> http://openfacts.berlios.de/index-en.phtml?title=Linux%20UVC
<nosrednaekim> proge: yep.. thats the one...
<nosrednaekim> !intelhda | proge
<ubotu> proge: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<proge> thank you nosrednaekim
<flipstar> tominglis: where is you problem ?
<Angeltronix> flipstar: "filelight: ERROR: Inadequate access permisions: /var/...  "
<anto> Hii ! Who is french here please ??
<Ahmuck> rickest: i have 18G i need to transfer
<jussi01> !fr | anto
<ubotu> anto: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<flipstar> Angeltronix: your directory in tmp should be accessable..you can run it as root using kdesu anyway..
<anto> Qui peut m'aider :$
<Angeltronix> ok...
<frank343> when I
<frank343> When I try to login, The login display stops at System Services and the login manager reappears
<frank343> I tried renaming ~/.kde
<flipstar> did you recently updated the translation pack  ?
<frank343> flipstar: me? yeah
<flipstar> nosred mentioned that there is a problem with that..try to downgrade/uninstall that package ..
<frank343> flipstar: how do I downgrade using aptitude?
<nosrednaekim> yech... we need a factoid for this.
<nosrednaekim> frank23: check in the /var/log/dpkg.log for the package name, and uninstall it.
<ghost> how do i change it so i can click on anything to get focus, not just the title bar?
<frank343> nosrednaekim: ok
<nosrednaekim> frank23: and for my info.. culd you tell me what the package name is?
<flipstar> ghost: usually you can click on everything to get focus..
<ghost> flipstar: not mine
<frank343> nosrednaekim: language-pack-kde-en and language-pack-kde-en-base I think...
<MilhousePunkRock> Since upgrading to KDE 3.5.9, I am having trouble with /media and KWallet has become a bit flaky...
<nosrednaekim> frank23: thanks.
<MilhousePunkRock> So now I am looking for a way to downgrade back to good ol' 3.5.8
<flipstar> ghost: you using kwin or compiz ?
<nosrednaekim> MilhousePunkRock: uninstall kde, remove the ppa and install kubuntu-desktop
<jonathan_> where is the grub.conf located in hardy im looking in /boot/grub and im not seeing it in that folder
<nosrednaekim> jonathan_: menu.conf
<jonathan_> in boot
<flipstar>  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<PhilRod> hrm, anyone know how I can find out what package provides kwriteconfig? When I try to run it, I'm told to install kdebase-bin, but kdebase-bin is already installed
<jonathan_> is that where i get rid of the splash screen
<flipstar> jonathan_: yes if you want to do it by yourself..sure
<jonathan_> flipstar: ?
<jonathan_> what u mean
<flipstar> else you could try startupmanager
<MilhousePunkRock> nosrednaekim: I have a minimal install, so that's not a solution for me... Does apt keep a log of the packages it upgraded?
<mrunagi> anyone know of a dvd emulator for ubuntu?
<ghost> flipstar: compiz
<flipstar> MilhousePunkRock: yes.. /var/log/dpkg.log
<genii> mrunagi: If you want to watch iso files just loop mount them
<frank232> nosrednaekim: flipstar removing the language-pack-kde-en and -base packages worked
<flipstar> he want to behave them as a cd/dvd genii
<nosrednaekim> frank23: great
<genii> !info cdemu
<ubotu> Package cdemu does not exist in gutsy
<genii> hmm
<coreymon77> umm
<coreymon77> whats the matter?
<coreymon77> we looking for a daemon tools type thing?
<frank232> nosrednaekim: yeah but updates like that are the perfect way to scare off new kubuntu users forever
<nosrednaekim> frank23: oh.. I agree! but I'm glad to finally have the fix :)
<coreymon77> frank232, nosrednaekim , huh? what are we talking about?
<nosrednaekim> frank23: factoid coming up from jussi01 in a moment for it too :)
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77: language-pack-kde-en breakage
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: what happened?
<flipstar> especially in a 'stable' version oO
<frank232> coreymon77: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-kde-en/+bug/195647
<coreymon77> ah!
<coreymon77> canadian english bug!
<coreymon77> not good
<coreymon77> how did that happen?
<frank232> coreymon77: at least it didn't affect everyone ;)
<genii> mrunagi: You may want to try this way: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=69530
<genii> coreymon77: Yeah like alcohol or daemontools
<coreymon77> genii: CDemu
<genii> coreymon77: Yeah thats what that link is
<flipstar> this version provided there is obsolete
<coreymon77> you looking on the SF project page?
<flipstar> no the link from genii
<genii> flipstar: Likely :) It was the first comprehensive tutorial I hit
<flipstar> on sf there uptodate like always :P http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=93175&package_id=256719
<flipstar> genii thanks for that anyway :) i bet it will help mrunagi
<genii> mrunagi: You can use the previous link as a guide and just use the latest source code from sourceforge
<flipstar> there are also deps
<flipstar> dep's
<coreymon77> genii: there is a ubuntu package for 1.0
<flipstar> err deb's
<flipstar> right
<nosrednaekim> :)
<genii> coreymon77: 8.04? I don't see it on apt-cache on my gutsy
<scott> Haves the Language-pack update killed anybody else's install?
<coreymon77> flipstar: they are ubuntu debs though
<nosredna_ekim> scott» lots ;)
<flipstar> this is what it tried to say coreymon77 ;)
<coreymon77> genii: no, 7.10
<scott> I needed to re-install Kubuntu and now I am scared to update
<nosredna_ekim> scott» remove language-pack-kde-en and language-pack-kde-base
<nosredna_ekim> scott» you didn't have to reinstall.....
<scott> Okay, I will try that
<nosredna_ekim> scott» well, don't do it now... just don't update until the fix is out (soon)
<coreymon77> genii: the binary says its for ubuntu 7.10, but i dunno
<scott> Oh, okay, will do, thanks
<coreymon77> genii: if it doesnt work, then try compiling
<genii> Interesting
<nosredna_ekim> scott» seems to only affect canadians....
<scott> Where would the update be anouced so I know when to update
<coreymon77> genii: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=93175&package_id=256719
<Jack111> hi ive got in kmail the problem when i try to enter my pgp key it tells my no backends found, while i have them, only chiasmus is not used
<coreymon77> anyways
<coreymon77> gtg
<coreymon77> class time
<nosredna_ekim> c ya coreymon77
<scott> Bye
<scott> LOL
<mrunagi> cdemu is confusing =*(
<scott> Us Canadians are causing a problem :)
<flipstar> haha
 * genii sips his Molson's and considers causing problems but then gets caught up watching a Leafs game
<mrunagi> ERROR: Failed to connect to CDEmu daemon: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name net.sf.cdemu.CDEMUD_Daemon was not provided by any .service file
<mrunagi> im starting to think im too stupid for linux
<frank232> genii: I'm sure the 5-0 win against Ottawa was worth watching if you're a Leafs fan ;-)
<genii> mrunagi: The learning curve is steep but worth it. Everyone was a newbie once
<genii> frank232: Yes it was extremely sweet :)
<mrunagi> ive been runing ubuntu for almost a year =(
<mrunagi> when will i  no longer be a newbie
<genii> mrunagi: The error message you give indicates it wants a daemon running in background. Did you load the kernel module?
<mrunagi> cdemud right?
<mrunagi> ERROR: Failed to connect to CDEmu daemon: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<mrunagi> ah cdemud isnt running i got a new error
<simelect> hello
<mrunagi> cdemud: cdemud_daemon_initialize: failed to open control device /dev/vhba_ctl!
<genii> mrunagi: Please tell me if command:  modprobe -l|grep cdemu           reports a module. If so then if: lsmod|grep cdemu     says the module is loaded
<mrunagi> no module loaded
 * genii sips a coffee and officially tries to adopt Mats Sundin
<mrunagi> no output
<genii> mrunagi: Try then: sudo modprobe cdemu            and try again
<mrunagi> FATAL: Module cdemu not found.
<kaminix> How do I make Google suggest stop suggesting and not start suggesting everytime I restart Konq?
<genii> mrunagi: So then the first command I asked about previously: modprobe -l |grep cdemu          obviously did not list a module.
<Jonty> my dpkg/status file keeps getting syntax errors in it. How can I stop that?
<flipstar> mrunagi: did you installed the daemon ?
<mrunagi> pretty sure but i can double check
<mrunagi> yup
<flipstar> you probably need to install all files on the sf site ..
<mrunagi> the only one not is gcdemu
<mrunagi> now it is
<lg188_> volunteer needed for a job (nothing to do with Kubuntu)
<mrunagi> then it is !ot
<mrunagi> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<jussi01> lg188_: not here
<mrunagi> cdemud: cdemud_daemon_initialize: failed to open control device /dev/vhba_ctl!
<genii> mrunagi: Did you get and install the Gutsy deb files from http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=93175&package_id=256719 or did you do it from source as per the other link?
<genii> mrunagi: There is a vhba-module there at the sourceforge
<mrunagi> genii: from deb
<mrunagi> vhba is installed
<mrunagi> they all ar
<mrunagi> e
<genii> OK
<genii> Maybe reading the release notes might help
<mrunagi> where are those
<genii> mrunagi: Interestingly the documentation seems hard to find on the sourceforge site
<mrunagi> indeed
<genii> wait a sec, an idea
<mrunagi> i got it
<genii> mrunagi: I think it's a permissions thing on the device, per bottom of this page regarding a udev rule relating to that http://cdemu.sourceforge.net/pkg_vhba.php
<mrunagi> or at least i thought i did
<genii> work calls, afk a minute or so
<noodles12> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mrunagi> noodles12: thats a losing battle my friend
<KR-data> anyone who can point me towards a good ftp-klient?
<KR-data> *client
<Pici> KDE overdose will do that :p
<mrunagi> HAH!
<mrunagi> i got it!
<mrunagi> YAY!
<jpatrick> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<jpatrick> KR-data: ^^
<KR-data> jpatrick, gftp and ktpgrabber are crappy, I seriously doubt that nautilus will do it, but I'll have a look anyway if konqueror or kasablanca can't do the job
<jussi01> KR-data: konq is more than fine for my needs
<jpatrick> KR-data: personally I prefer ssh+rsync instead of ftp
<mrunagi> hrm this tar is reporting the file to be 16gb but the tar file is 2.5gb thats not possible is it?
<KR-data> jpatrick, well tell that to my webhost :)
<KR-data> jussi01, ok I'll have a look
<root__> bhblhygyugygy7gftyftyio
<jussi01> root__: ?
<root__> hola mi vida
<flipstar> KR-data: filezilla is great
<jpatrick> !es | root__
<ubotu> root__: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<KR-data> flipstar, filezilla? Isn't that from Mozilla?
<flipstar> possible
<jussi01> yeah, firefox plugin
<francisco_> hi I was wondering if it is possible to upgrade from gusty gibbon to hardy alpha 5 ?
<jussi01> !hardy | francisco_
<ubotu> francisco_: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<flipstar> no filezilla is no plugin
<flipstar> http://filezilla-project.org
<francisco_> thanks
<francisco_> i guess
<venik> I had to reboot my computer, and now my external USB drive does not appear in the storage media list
<venik> I do not see that drive in the System Settings/file system either
<jussi01> francisco_: just trying to point out hardy help is in #ubuntu+1
<venik> this USB drive has disappeared in the past
<venik> and someone here told me how to edit the fstab file to bring it back, but now it is gone again
<flipstar> venik: try to unplug and plug it again
<BluesKaj> wow, still no joy ..4 tries and kubuntu fails to load the login page or even goto the prompt when ctrl+alt+F1 or F2 is used. If this wasn't so ridiculously maddening it could be funny :P
<genii> BluesKaj: Crashed your box, or new install?
 * BluesKaj wonders if gnome might work
<BluesKaj> both genii , it crashed first
<genii> Ah, I see
<BluesKaj> then the new install fails
<genii> Hard drive OK?
<BluesKaj> 4 new installs ...I must be insane for trying this again & again ...you what they say about someone who keeps doing the same thing over & over and expecting a differnt result :P
<BluesKaj> yup, windows is fine
<jussi01> checked your md5?
<BluesKaj> genii , it crashed yestrday after that new language update ...it's evil whatever it is
 * genii makes a note not to update this week
<BluesKaj> nothing wrong with install ...it's when i reboot after doing the updates to it , then there's absolutely no access to either the prompt or the login page
<BluesKaj> md5 ...gawd , gimme a break
<genii> Since it's the updates causing an issue maybe unplug it from internet for that part
<jussi01> !langpack | BluesKaj
<ubotu> BluesKaj: A recent update broke some KDE language packs, leaving the user unable to login. (http://launchpad.net/bugs/195647) To fix this, remove the updated packages (language-pack-kde-en, language-pack-kde-en-base) and restart KDE.
<BluesKaj> how can one remove the language packages when the login and the tty are inaccessible ..DOH!
<jussi01> BluesKaj: recovery mode?
<BluesKaj> windows
<BluesKaj> recovery mode is the same
<jussi01> hrmmm, thats not what others were reporting... :(
<genii> BluesKaj: WEll, there's always chroot
<venik> Flipstar-- I tried it a few times-- no help
<BluesKaj> i even tried using The US repos and location cuz someone here said that the fault was with the canadian repos/pkges
<flipstar> venik: it dont even get listed via fdisk -l ?
<BluesKaj> chroot?
<jussi01> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<BluesKaj> using x86 on a 64 box ...don't need 64bit grief
<genii> BluesKaj: You boot to livecd, mount the old /  then loopmount /dev /proc /sys into the mountpoint. Also if net needed then hosts and interfaces. then chroot into the mountpoint and what you need to original system
<genii> Sorry for lag, work called me in mid-reply :)
<BluesKaj> hehe, all this advice but it doesn't seem to get thru that the TTY prompt and login are not working. ...but of course "that's not what others are encountering" .. that really helps :)
<jussi01> BluesKaj: look at what genii just said
<venik> flipstar-- fdisk -l produces no output at all... ;-(
<genii> BluesKaj: When you chroot the tty ino of original box is not being used
<francisco_> can anyone help? im having problems with my panels / kicker......when i click configure panels, it only lets me change stuff for the main one, i remember there being a drop down box to select which panel to edit, but it isnt anywhere, anyone help?, im trying to make my secondary panel hide
<BluesKaj> dunno how to use chroot ...it's beyond my understanding
<flipstar> venik: oh..you have to run it as root..using sudo
<tzd> does anyone know if it's possible using a global shortcut key like F12 for opening BasKet note pad (while it's included in Kontact) please?
<jussi01> MasterPaco: you need to restart kicker iirc
<Lynoure> francisco_: easiest way is to choose the panel settings from the panel in question, instead of going through the System Settings, if you cannot do that, restart kicker
<MasterPaco> i tried that, im clicking on the panel i want to change.....ok ill restart kicker 1 sec
<MasterPaco> the drop down box has appeared
<jussi01> ;)
<MasterPaco> thanks :), spent ages trying to sort it, till i gave in a chose irc :D
<venik> I am not sure, but it looks as if fdisk -l does not show that USB drive
<venik> it is formatted as VFAT
<venik> and used to be sdd1, but there is no such thing now
<kubuntu_> hi
<kubuntu_> anybody help me
<crystal> lu
<martijn81> hi there kubuntu_
<kubuntu_> abaout alsa
<martijn81> just ask please
<kubuntu_> I do not have alsaconf
<kubuntu_> in my kubuntu 6.06
<kubuntu_> and asoundconf
<kubuntu_> it is possible to configure my sound
<venik> flipstar, my fstab has a line in it: /dev/sdd1 /media/LACIE vfat uid=1000,gid=1000,auto,rw,user 0 0
<venik> which talks about that drive, but somehow it got ignored during the last reboot
<venik> and fdisk -l does not show it at all
<kubuntu_> with asoundconf, that it my distro linux kubuntu 6.06 LTS for a long time
<kubuntu_> i think about
<flipstar> venik: did you plugged it correct ? seems like the drive isnt found
<venik> It was working before I rebooted, and I did not unplugged it
<tzd> does anyone know if it's possible using a global shortcut key like F12 for opening BasKet note pad (while it's included in Kontact) please?
<venik> I did unplug it after it "disappeared" from my desktop
<BluesKaj> ok, genii , I was in windows so wasn't able to run your instructions , I'm on the live CD now
<kubuntu_> hi martijn thanks, for  your response here
<kubuntu_> and i go out now
<kubuntu_> but, the bug tomorrow after i saw htis
<kubuntu_> bye
<flipstar> venik: did you do an update or changed anything else ?
<venik> well... I update those packages that require updating
<venik> that little red triangle
<venik> but it worked with all the updates until I rebooted
<venik> maybe I should reboot again
<venik> this is becoming like WINDOZ...
<venik> when I type: blkid I get all the other drives listed, but not the USB hard drive
<hellmaster> hi everyone
<flipstar> seems like the drive is missing
<flipstar> hi hellmaster
<hellmaster> i have a question: if i want to make a DVD video and make my own screen and everything what program can i use?
<hellmaster> i have the videos in avi format
<BluesKaj> make your own screen ?
<venik> flipstar-- Krusader does see the drive, but Mountman cannot mount it
<llutz> hellmaster: qdvdauthor, mandvd maybe you'll need to convert videos before (with avidemux)
<venik> it says that the drive does not exist
<hellmaster> thanks
<jussi01> kdenlive is a good video editor
<hellmaster> llutz
<venik> reboot time...
<hellmaster> let me explain just in case llutz, i have a compilation of family videos, and i want to make a dvd with them
<hellmaster> i want it to have a menu so they can choose what episode (video) they want to see
<hellmaster> birthday, new year, etc..
<hellmaster> those will help me right?
<llutz> hellmaster: they will
<BluesKaj> jussi01: ok chrooted to "root@ubuntu#" in the konsole , since I was unable to save genii's instructions would you mind scrolling back and posting them for me ? thanks
<flipstar>  BluesKaj: You boot to livecd, mount the old /  then loopmount /dev /proc /sys into the mountpoint. Also if net needed then hosts and interfaces. then chroot into the mountpoint and what you need to original system
<BluesKaj> todisc is a good app to set up menus
<flipstar> copyright by genii :)
<llutz> hellmaster: but be carefull, qdvauthor is very mighty but needs a lot of reading/testing/learning
<hellmaster> in what sense llutz??
<BluesKaj> flipstar , not sure how to about that .. 'sudo loopmount /dev /proc /sys'   ?
<hellmaster> ive done things like that before with nero vision, but since i change to linux, nero vision no more
<flipstar> probably  sudo mount -t proc proc /target/proc sudo mount -t sysfs sysfs /target/sys
<flipstar> err since you are root without sudo
<llutz> hellmaster: another app is kmediafactory and i'm sure there are a lot more
<flipstar> BluesKaj: i dont know what he wanted to say with loopmount ..
<hellmaster> ok thanks
<Sammu> does anyone know a channel where u can get music?
<Arwen> Sammu, #this_is_not_a_piracy_network
<flipstar> try #illegal_warez_channel
<flipstar> or search google for free music
<Sammu> ok thanks
<flipstar> np
<martijn81> warez on freenode, don' t think so....
<hellmaster> lol
<hellmaster> azureus??
<hellmaster> emule...
<jussi01> hellmaster: please dont.
<llutz> visit jamendo.com, legal free music
<kolla> odd problem - just upgraded from feisty to gutsy and KDE-3.5.9, and now KDE insists that path to Desktop and Documents is /
<martijn81> it's even in ogg vorbis
<kolla> even if I set it manually, it still uses /
<kolla> Autostart however, is set correctly
<kolla> also, this is systemwide, I made a new user just to try it, and the new user also got / as Desktop
<BluesKaj> flipstar , I have no access to my kubuntu partiton , the login and the tty are inaccessible on both generic and recovery , so I was advised to uninstall the language packs that came with yesterdays updates , (which I tried to avoid on this last install BTW) in order to fix my broken setup.
<hellmaster> thanks llutz cya later everyone
<hellmaster> bye
<Sammu> #kubuntu-fi
<jussi01> Sammu: /join #kubuntu-fi
<jussi01> :)
<Sammu> yep
<Sammu> my bad
<joseph> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<joseph> :D
<flipstar> BluesKaj: so you started the livecd and chrooted and now going to uninstall the bad package.....?
<BluesKaj> exactly flipstar
<flipstar> great :)
<BluesKaj> still trying to mount / on the installed kubuntu
<flipstar> mkdir /media/target;mount /dev/<enterdevicehere> /media/target ..
<BluesKaj> i used "sudo chroot / "
<flipstar> uhm you have to mount it first and then mount sys and proc
<flipstar> then chroot
<RogueJediX> I switched motherboards recently and now instead of /dev/cdrom0 and 1, I have /dev/cdrom2 and 3. Any way to fix this or update fstab?
<flipstar> type exit to quit ..
<BluesKaj> flipstar mount / ?
<flipstar>  / is your root partition on your hard drive ..
<flipstar> you have to mount this partition ..
<BluesKaj> yeah
<BluesKaj> i tried  ' mount / ' but i just error messages
<beener> im build a computer and i need to know a good 7.1 sound card that will work with linux
<beener> building*
<BluesKaj> beener , nvidia
<beener> nvidia make sound cards?
<limbeaux> trying to install kubuntu, but the install fails saying that the partition is not to be formatted.  i cant figure out where to tell it to format.
<limbeaux> i see the work format, but i cannot check it
 * Sammu thinks jamendo's good..
<BluesKaj> beener , google works
<beener> ive only pulled up software no hardware
<jussi01> !nickspam > KONA_Stinky
<KONA_Stinky> Désoler mais KONA et déjà prix donc je msi celui la
<limbeaux> can anyone tell me how to make the installer format the drive?
<BluesKaj> !fr | KONA_Stinky
<ubotu> KONA_Stinky: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<beener> are you running through text based or gui based
<KONA_Stinky> thx :)
<limbeaux> gui
<BluesKaj> limbeaux:  where are you in the install process?
<limbeaux> disk partitioning
<beener> are you useing the whole drive?
<limbeaux> yes
<limbeaux> mounting as /
<beener> the cd or dvd should have a text based installer that is easy to use
<BluesKaj> edit the partition you want to use by right clicking on it and choosing " / " in the drop down dialog
<beener> ive hand trouble like that with the gui but text never fails me
<limbeaux> ok
 * Sammu is bored..
<flipstar> is there an alternative for krdc ? it always crashes ..
 * BluesKaj is still wondering how to mount / from the live cd terminal 
<flipstar> BluesKaj: what kind of error message ?
<BluesKaj> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on unionfs
<flipstar> uhm
<flipstar> try fsck first
<BluesKaj> then,missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<flipstar> ouch
<flipstar> you mounting the right partition ? sda1 for e.g instead of sda ?
<BluesKaj> flipstar:  /dev/hda2
<flipstar> ..and fsck /dev/hda2 drops the message above ? oO
<flipstar> wired
<BluesKaj> flipstar:  /dev/hda2: clean, 95247/12828672 files, 1509657/25637731 blocks
<flipstar> maybe you can try mount -t <filesystem> /dev/hda2 /media/target
<flipstar> probably ext3 i guess
 * Sammu doesn't care
<limbeaux> ok, i had to choose manual, delete existing partitions, then create new ones and then format was an option for me
<teo->  it the new 2.6.24.3 kernel compatible with broadcom 4311 cards???
<flipstar> damn why does krdc always crash :((
<limbeaux> wierd(ue)
<msaeed> hii
<msaeed> FGF welcome
<osama> welcome msaeed
<pushax> heron will be the end on many questions on mounting drives, in my opinion
<osama> mohamed moahmood congratulation
<ayman_> ahlan ya baih
<flipstar> teo-: you might ask in ##kernel , *ubuntu uses a modified kernel
<BluesKaj> flipstar:  sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda2 /media/ .. no output
<flipstar> did it work ?
<BluesKaj> flipstar:  went back to the prompt
<flipstar> check if it mount.. ls /media/target..
<BluesKaj> it's not , hence i dropped the "target'
<BluesKaj> mount point /media/target does not exist
 * Sammu haistattaa pitkät
<jpatrick> !fi > Sammu
<limbeaux> what is oem install?
<flipstar> BluesKaj: ..you have to create the mount point first ....
<jpatrick> limbeaux: for companies
<jpatrick> !oem
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<limbeaux> rephrase:  what does oem install do differently than other install options?
<limbeaux> i don't see a text install option on what i downloaded either
<Exilant> is my installation a bit broken or has ubuntu gotten a lot bigger?
<Exilant>  / has 4.6 Gigabyte and is full, used to be plenty of space
<yao_ziyuan> in kubuntu,
<BluesKaj> flipstar: create a mount point ? it's already there ...just have to find it
<yao_ziyuan> i want thunderbird to minimize to tray
<yao_ziyuan> any idea?
<flipstar> BluesKaj: yes..just use <sudo mkdir /media/target>
<gekko_> is it possible to trigger the kicker panel via dcop or similar to hide/unhide?
<yao_ziyuan> solved
<BluesKaj> ok flipstar, did that
<flipstar> Exilant: my installation also is big like this.you can use 'filelight' to discover your drive .
<flipstar> BluesKaj: now mount again :)
<flipstar> <sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda2 /media/target>
<Exilant> flipstar: already did that, didn't see anything particularly big
<BluesKaj> flipstar: does it tell you it's mounted ?
<Exilant> however, had somehow in my mind that similar software once was like 3.5 G
<flipstar> BluesKaj: since you just created the mount point..no
<flipstar> Exilant: i installed much software..i have over 1300 packages right now..
<flipstar> open office..games..linux headers..and all kind of stuff
<BluesKaj> ok, now ... ?
<Exilant> me too, except for the games
<Exilant> ok, have 1500 installed somehow
<flipstar> BluesKaj: sudo mount -t proc proc /target/procsudo mount -t sysfs sysfs /target/sys
<flipstar> *sudo mount -t proc proc /target/proc;sudo mount -t sysfs sysfs /target/sys
<flipstar> Exilant: i installed nexuiz :)
<flipstar> Exilant: maybe you want to do an <sudo apt-get clean> to delete old packages that where downloaded ..
<BluesKaj> mount: mount point /target/proc does not exist
<BluesKaj> mount: mount point /target/sys does not exist
<Exilant> flipstar: i already did that
<Exilant> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Exilant> /dev/sda5             4.6G  4.4G   29M 100% /
<flipstar> BluesKaj: sudo mount -t proc proc media/target/proc;sudo mount -t sysfs sysfs /media/target/sys
<genii> back
<Exilant> kind of full :)
<flipstar> oh yes...filelight didnt helped you to discover ?
<genii> flipstar: Ah, I see you're on the  chroot with BluesKaj :)
<flipstar> genii: yep :)
<BluesKaj> mount: mount point media/target/proc does not exist
<BluesKaj> not chrooted yet
<flipstar> oh ehm create then :)
<flipstar> mkdir /media/target/proc
<flipstar> mkdir /media/target/sys
<BluesKaj> weird , it says the files exist
<flipstar> Exilant: my /home already uses about 1.65 gig ..
<genii> You used relative path previously eg:  media/target  instead of /media/target
<BluesKaj> flipstar:  I'll have to leave it there for a while ..got things to do for a half hour or so
<Exilant> flipstar: no, i guess i just have to much installed, /home is on another partition
<flipstar> okay...cya maybe you have more luck then BluesKaj ..
<flipstar> Exilant: then you might should uninstall all unnessesary :)
<BluesKaj> mount: according to mtab, sysfs is already mounted on /media/target/sys
<genii> BluesKaj: The prob is the first one. proc
<genii> BluesKaj: The mount line gave a relative path for media dir
<sui> hi
<Exilant> flipstar: well, i'm going to repartition, no clue what takes so much space
<Exilant> and i wanted /home encrypted anyway
<DaSkreech> !luks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about luks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jpatrick> DaSkreech: KDE LUKS is only in hardy
<BluesKaj> genii:  gotta do some stuff , BB in 30 mins
<genii> BluesKaj: sudo mount -t proc proc /media/target/proc      should work there
<DaSkreech> V_V
<genii> BluesKaj: I'll try to be around :)
<jpatrick> DaSkreech: I know it is :) I'm the one who got the patch into kdebase
<flipstar> !info cryptsetup
<ubotu> cryptsetup (source: cryptsetup): configures encrypted block devices. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.0.5-2ubuntu2.1 (gutsy), package size 87 kB, installed size 404 kB
<BluesKaj> mount: according to mtab, proc is already mounted on /media/target/proc
<BluesKaj> ok, BBL
<DaSkreech> jpatrick: Man Why does linux have to be so cool :( ??
<DaSkreech> Bye BluesKaj
<flipstar> yes this is boring :(
<flipstar> Uptime:           22 days, 7:26:51.00
<jpatrick> DaSkreech: :)
<Exilant> kde luks works in hardy?
<DaSkreech> flipstar: That's tiny :)
<jpatrick> Exilant: should do
<Exilant> tried it on the livecd, but i'll see soon
<flipstar> works great on hardy..
<jpatrick> Exilant: KDE 4 that is
<Exilant> ah
<jpatrick> KDE3*********
<Exilant> so i'll finally have a reason to switch to kde4?
<martijn81> Exilant: composite effects will be a another reason
<jpatrick> Exilant: no, the patch I added was for KDE3, sorry
<Exilant> ah, ok
<DaSkreech> Exilant: What reasons have you had to stay off of it?
<martijn81> i got the composite effects working already, and they are great! nive macosx expos'e feature included
<Exilant> i tried 4.0.0, but somehow the fonts were messed up
<martijn81> Exilant: that is in gutsy only, not in hardy
<Exilant> ok
<DaSkreech> 4.0.2 tage btw?
<jpatrick> DaSkreech: from #kde: < aseigo> martijn81: tagging is soon
<DaSkreech> ^_^
<Exilant> ok, going to repartition, just hope everything is really backed up
<flipstar> backup again if you doubt :)
<jpatrick> Exilant: did you use rsync?
<Exilant> i used cp
<Exilant> and k3b
<Exilant> so in theory, everything should be backed up on the external hd and on dvd
<omeow> Adept just installed a list of updates and now I can no longer type a double quote. If I try it, then a / appears instead. What happened? My keyboard layout did not change. It's still set to what it was. US int.
<Exilant> jpatrick: anything wrong with rsync?
<jpatrick> Exilant: it's really useful for backups
<jpatrick> !info rsync
<ubotu> rsync (source: rsync): fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 2.6.9-5ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 256 kB, installed size 516 kB
<Exilant> ok
<root__> sasdasd
<jpatrick> root__: good evening to you too
<^Strasharo^> Hi guys
<^Strasharo^> nqkoi 6te bude li taka dobar da pomogne malko
<^Strasharo^> pls
<rjb> hello, i'm inclined to rant about mobile phone - pc communication but i don't wanna be offtopic;-)
<rjb> so let me just ask, what kubuntu/kde apps do you use
<rjb> to communicate between a phone and a pc?
<jussi01> !info kmobiletools
<ubotu> kmobiletools (source: kmobiletools): KDE application for controlling your mobile phone. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3.3-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 128 kB, installed size 484 kB
<trappist> rjb: I use bitpim
<rjb> yeah i did try kmobiletools
<jussi01> !portables
<ubotu> Guides for smartphones and portable devices can be found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/
<rjb> very few capabilities
<flipstar> !bg | ^Strasharo^
<ubotu> ^Strasharo^: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<_dennister> hey pps...have a bit of a prob here...certain apps won't work with kde4 and now I can't get into kde3 anymore either
<rjb> more specifically, what can one do with a phone that has a usb port, but won't behave as a usb storage device?
<_dennister> it was fine this morning ...until i agreed to some updates :(
<rjb> throwing megabytes over bluetooth gets boring after a while
<DaSkreech> Bye all
<_dennister> bye DaSkreech
<^Strasharo^> bye DaSkreech
<rjb> btw beats me what the developers of these toys were thinking - put a usb port on the device, but make it nearly useless??
<ScarFreewill> I just got my 3G/internet working in 7.10 on my dell latitude, I can ping google, use apt-get/apt but my kde apps can't use the internet I'm using kppp as dailup connection
<_dennister> anyone with any ideas as to how to get back into kde3? i even tried a console login, which worked, but 'startx' didn't...just returned me to console
<x_link> Hi all Kubuntu-users =)
<x_link> Just have a question, then I will leave you guys alone.
<x_link> What do you guys think of Kubuntu 64-bits?
<x_link> I have Kubuntu 7.10 32-bits right now and it works great.
<_dennister> stick with it then
<ScarFreewill> x_link, stay
<x_link> I had 2GB RAM, but I got another 2GB today. But when I do "free -m" it only shows 3.5GB =/
<flipstar> yep
<x_link> It doesn't show the other 512MB.
<flipstar> thats 32bit
<x_link> Why is that?
<x_link> But 32-bits is supposed to support 4GB RAM?
<flipstar> 32 can only adress 3.5
<flipstar> no
<x_link> Ahha okey.
<rjb> thanx for the link from ubotu, but i'm afraid it contains nothing of use to me
<Arwen> flipstar, actually, with extended memory addressing, up to 64GB can be used
<Arwen> but not at the same time
<flipstar> so how to do this ?
<Arwen> *shrug*
<flipstar> uhm thats just theoretic ?
<BluesKaj> ok , errands are done
<rjb> ok could someone perhaps point me to a channel where folks that play w/mobile phones hang out?
<x_link> flipstar: So you don't think that I should switch to 64-bits?
<flipstar> "never change a running system" :P
<Arwen> flipstar, hmm? no, it exists on MS Windows Server and probably Linux too
<Arwen> just don't know how to use it
<flipstar> if you really need this 512mb you can do this ..
<x_link> flipstar: Okey then =)
<ScarFreewill> how can I set my http proxy in cli?
<x_link> But 64-bits should be better?
<flipstar> not nessesary
<x_link> Okey.
<flipstar> it might be faster in some apps
<x_link> flipstar: But then I will stay I guess.
<x_link> But now my RAM isn't dual-channel I guess?
<BluesKaj> x_link: depends on your graphics card
<_dennister> x_link, i echo flipstar's comment..don't do what I did and change a running system
<x_link> Since it only uses 3.5GB =/
<ScarFreewill> x_link, you'll get less support for various applications as well as packages if you use 64bit version
<Arwen> 64-bit is faster until you have to load 32-bit libs for compatibility
<BluesKaj> 64 bit is lacking with ATI hardware
<_dennister> I just did and now i'm in here looking for help :(
<x_link> _dennister: Did you just change to 64-bits?
<_dennister> no, i've tried various times to go 64-bits...always sorry
<x_link> _dennister: Okey, what didn't you like with it?
<BluesKaj> _dennister:  that's been my experience too
<x_link> I'm not trying to be negative or a pain in the ass with my questions. I just wanna know =)
<x_link> So no hard feeling for my questions! =)
<_dennister> the fact taht some apps won't work with it...like flash...sorry, but I love good rhetoric
<_dennister> I'd miss listening to good presentations like michael geist, eben moglen...
<_dennister> hey, BluesKaj long time no chat
<BluesKaj> yeah _dennister , how you been ? :)
<x_link> _dennister: Okey.
<x_link> Just one last thing.
<_dennister> u must be a real expert by now...it's been rough lately, BluesKaj , but I'm recovering now since i moved again
<x_link> Now that I have 4GB RAM, but only 3.5GB works.
<x_link> Then I my RAM isn't  working as Dual-Channel, right?
<_dennister> and it'll be even better when i win my lawsuit against my old landlords...more hardware, here we come :)
<x_link> _dennister: hehe
<_dennister> but anyway, i need some help with kde4/kde3
<flipstar> x_link: no..the problem is that a 32bit system can only adress 3.5gig ..so everything else cant be used
<BluesKaj> _dennister:  far from 'expert " I'm afraid , aamof , i'm in particularly bad jam with this latest update that borked my setup :P
<_dennister> yeah, i think my latest update this morning is what borked me up, too...what did u update?
<x_link> flipstar: I know, but am I using Dual-Channel now or Singel-Channel?
<BluesKaj> I tried kde4 , but it wasn't for me
<x_link> BluesKaj: Not me either =/
<x_link> BluesKaj: Just upgraded to KDE 3.5.9
<BluesKaj> oww x_link
<x_link> =)
<x_link> But KDE 4.0 isn't done yet-
<_dennister> well i can't get into kde3 now since my update of today...kde4 is the only way I can get logged in to the xserver
<flipstar> x_link: you have to take a look at your motherboard for that
<x_link> It will maybe look better in 3-6 months or so.
<x_link> flipstar: Okey.
<x_link> flipstar: I only have 4 memory-slots, and I have RAM-sticks in every one.
<x_link> So it must be Dual-Channe..
<x_link> Channel.
<BluesKaj> _dennister:  it was yesterday , the word is that a language package upgrade is the offending item
<x_link> But I thought since it only uses 3.5GB of those 4GB maybe it's not dual-channel right now.
<flipstar> x_link: yep if your board support this, you have it :)
<ScarFreewill> BluesKaj, how long do you think kde3 wil be available for kubuntu?
<_dennister> BluesKaj, yep! that's it! i'd forgotten, thanks!
<flipstar> ScarFreewill: at least until 8.10 :)
<x_link> flipstar: okey, I will reboot now to see =)
<ScarFreewill> lts right?
<BluesKaj> ScarFreewill:  prolly another 6mos
<_dennister> so perhaps I should purge the language pack? will that help me get back into kde3 and its apps?
<mohi> hi, is it possible to connect two laptops with their wireless for internet and file sharing?
<ScarFreewill> BluesKaj, but if its in the lts wouldn't it be available for a little longer?
<BluesKaj> _dennister:  that's what I'm trying to do...I have absolutely no acces to either the login page or the tty on either generic or recovery :P
<BluesKaj> ScarFreewill: if it's LTS yes
<BluesKaj> <--running on live CD
<ScarFreewill> ah got inet working for my kde appes
<ScarFreewill> eth0 down
<_dennister> i get the login page, type in my password, only 2 out of 6 or 8 icons get lit up, and then i'm dropped back into the login screen...i did login successfully with a console login, but 'starx' wouldn't work...dropped me right back into console
<Exilant> all formated now, i hope that backup worked :)
<ScarFreewill> I'm off Good Luck _dennister
<_dennister> bye ScarFreewill
<rjb> hmm tried bitpim, but it's not able to talk to my phone over usb afaics
<BluesKaj> _dennister:  exactly the problem I had yesterday ...ran out of options and patience (IMO anyway) and did 3 clean installs so far ..all fail upon rebooting after setting up my fav apps and sources ..left the graphics settings alone , except for enabling the restricted default driver
<_dennister> oh, nooooooo!!! and now ur in livecd!...I can't do a clean install now...I've got that lawsuit I'm still preparing
<_dennister> hearing is on march 13 :P
<BluesKaj> trying to rescue my last install, but it's taking a while , cuz my cli abilities are rather limited
<_dennister> ok...locales 2.3.6 is conflicting with language-pack-en-base
<_dennister> does anyone have a link to the fix for this thing?
<mathew_> hey does anyone hear know a quick and easy to set up tv viewer?
<mathew_> also a good
<mathew_> one i tried kaffine but its slow
<mathew_> like keeps jumping
<mathew_> on piture
<BluesKaj> _dennister:  you may be able to rescue it , genii seems to think it can be done
<Exilant> rjb: you might have some luck with bitpim nonetheless, for example it can browse the filesystem on my s81, but doesn't automatically recognise it or can do anything else
<_dennister> there were 3 language related updates i allowed today...does anyone remember precisely which ones they were?
<rjb> Exilant: i tried, but couldn't get bitpim to communicate w/ my samsung *at all*
<mathew_> hey does anyone hear know a quick and easy to set up tv programs?
<mathew_> for kubuntu
<Exilant> mathew_: xawtv?
<BluesKaj> !languageissues
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about languageissues - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mathew_> is it good
<rjb> i had better luck with kmobiletools, but only browsing the phonebook and sms collection
<BluesKaj> tvtime is good too
<Exilant> mathew_: depends on what you want
<rjb> it doesn't do file transfers afaics
<mathew_> to be able to wacth tv without crappy flickers n stutters lol
<BluesKaj> !language-pack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language-pack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mathew_> how do i install it
<_dennister> ok, well it says genii is here...i'll just go out to have a cig and then ping him...hopefully he'll be closeby
<Exilant> mathew_: well, try it. apt-get install xawtv or the like
<BluesKaj> he said he'd be around , _dennister
<Daisuke_Ido> just have to mention one of the magic words
<TheFuzzball> does anyone know how to install Compiz Fusion 0.7.0 in Kubuntu Gutsy?
<Daisuke_Ido> coffee and beer
<flipstar> !compiz > TheFuzzball
<Daisuke_Ido> !compiz | TheFuzzball
<ubotu> TheFuzzball: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<trappist> is there a way to dump my current package selection to a file that I could use later to duplicate it?
<mathew_> apt-get install xawtvapt-get install xawtvapt-get install xawtv
<flipstar> !clone > trappist
<trappist> flipstar: perfect, thanks
<rjb> bluetooth is kind of flaky, every once in a while the devices just disconnect, breaking a long-running file transfer
<BluesKaj> flipstar: mount: proc already mounted or /media/target/proc busy ; mount: according to mtab, proc is already mounted on /media/target/proc
<rjb> and the speed reminds me of the times i used a printer cable to hook 2 pc's together
<Exilant> hehe :)
<rjb> PLIP it was called - IP over a parallel line (== printer cable)
<Exilant> those were the days
<Exilant> actually, that was better than the serial cable
<rjb> faster, yes
 * BluesKaj wonders what's next after mounting
<flipstar> BluesKaj: after mount youre near to your target..try unmounting first ..
<MrJoey> What Ubuntu package is fdisk in?
<Arwen> !search fdisk
<ubotu> Found:
<BluesKaj> flipstar: unmounting ??
<flipstar> its in base install
<flipstar> with umount ..
<BluesKaj> pls explain
<flipstar> umount media/target/proc
<BluesKaj> ok, don't understand why tho
<trappist> now, any easy way to dump all crontabs to file I could use to restore them?
<Jahromeo> !compiz
<crookshanks> anyone know if it's possible to increase the buffer limit on pasting into konsole?
<Jahromeo> ? compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<MrJoey> Okay, fdisk is apparently in the package "mount"
<flipstar> it says it already is mounted.. you also could just restart BluesKaj ..
<BluesKaj> flipstar:  did the cmd  and this was the message : umount: media/target/proc is not mounted (according to mtab)
<flipstar> crookshanks: in kde3 setting-->progress or similar
<_dennister> ok, well i've pinged genii...will have to wait until he comes back from whereever
<Aranel> I have a problem with Xterm. Here: xterm: Can't execvp /usr/X11R6/bin/luit: No such file or directory
<flipstar> BluesKaj: restart would probably easyier..i did a error when i said mount media/blah instead of /media/blah ..
<crookshanks> flipstar: progress?  i can't find that option
<BluesKaj> restart ?  ...I
<flipstar> crookshanks: i dont know how it is called..but it is in the menu there ..
<swatto> anyone else go the bug when you click on a internet link in a program it trys to load the link in konqueror and then konqueror just disappears...
<BluesKaj> I'm on Live CD , flipstar
<flipstar> yes
<Jahromeo> yep swatto had it with segmenation issues
<Jahromeo> i reformatted
<crookshanks> flipstar: do you mean the history buffer?  that's not linked to pasting though is it?
<flipstar> crookshanks: this is what you wanted to change dont you
<swatto> hmmm
<crookshanks> flipstar: not history, i wanted to increasing the pasting buffer
<flipstar> crookshanks: default is 1000 lines
<flipstar> no it is not the bash history..
<flipstar> thats a different thing
<crookshanks> flipstar: i don't think i'm explaining my question well enough
<crookshanks> flipstar: if i paste into konsole from my clipboard, using shift+insert, there's apparently a limit onto how much i can paste
<flipstar> yes..1000 lines ..
<crookshanks> flipstar: that's not the case as far as i can tell
<crookshanks> i just tried to paste 413 lines and it stopped short
* jpatrick changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 | Tutorials Day logs at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KTD | Please add ideas: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SoC | KDE 3.5.9 is out! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-359.php | Testers needed in #kubuntu-testers | Hug Day! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuBugD
<jpatrick> Hug Day! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuBugDay/20080228/KDE
<flipstar> crookshanks: then you might remove line format in the text you paste
<Arwen> yay for topic length limits?
<crookshanks> flipstar: i'm pasting raw text
<crookshanks> no formatting
<crookshanks> two_hc1_0:
<crookshanks>   patient:    two
<crookshanks>   field_name: hc1
<crookshanks>   reason:     decrease from previous measurement
<JoTrocken> has anyone some knowledge about the fglrx driver? Iḿ jsut getting a black screen when following the official installation guideline
<jpatrick> Arwen: meh
<flipstar> no line breaks ?
* jpatrick changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 | Tutorials Day logs at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KTD | Please add ideas: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SoC | KDE 3.5.9 is out! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-359.php | Hug Day! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuBugDay/20080228/KDE
<Jahromeo> ! compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Jahromeo> ? compiz
<Jahromeo> !compiz
<Arwen> when I use kdesu/kdesudo/sudo to start a GTK+ application like "Synaptic" or "Firefox", it loads with the ugly default GTK style instead of the one in KDE settings
<Arwen> what could be causing that?
<jpatrick> !msgthebot > Jahromeo
<flipstar> Arwen: on hardy ?
<BluesKaj> well, I think I'll try another clean install , waiting around is not my forte , I'll just uninstall language-pack updates before i reboot ...just hope some here which ones have to be  deleted :P
<Arwen> flipstar, yeah
<BluesKaj> some here know, that is
<flipstar> Arwen: try "ln -s ~/.gtkrc-2.0-kde ~/.gtkrc-2.0" and then run firefox
<Arwen> hey, it works
<Arwen> thanks
<Arwen> you're GODLIKE
<BluesKaj> oops , I forgot I was on the live cd :)
<sebastian_> hi
<sebastian_> hätte ne frage wegen meinem internet
<jpatrick> !de | sebastian_
<ubotu> sebastian_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<sebastian_> thx
<rjb> *sigh* looks like i will need to boot windows in order to transfer large files to/from my phone
<rjb> or buy a memory card reader and pop the micro sd back and forth
<Ertain> Hello everyone.
<Ertain> For some odd reason my computer keeps freezing up.
<Ertain> I don't know why.
<_dennister> ok, in case other pps run into this problematic update of language packs, here's one fix I'm gonna try: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-kde-en/+bug/187602 and the ubuntuforums thread on the same topic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=695801&highlight=language+bug
<_dennister> but i have to log out of kde4 to try it...be back soon
<lordrayden> hi, is there a guide for configuring wine for windows games? I tried google and it didn't work
<tzanger> good evening
<tzanger> tell me, is it possible to take a debian install and "convert" it to the latest kubuntu?
<Ertain> I'm running Kopete, along with normal programs, but it doesn't look like anything is amiss.
<jpatrick> tzanger: no
<tzanger> jpatrick: ok
<jpatrick> tzanger: too much of a binary diff
<tzanger> understood
<Jahromeo> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<tzanger> I wasn't sure if it was debian with a huge usability layer over top of it or what ;_)
<tzanger> er :-)
<lordrayden> ok, let's take it simple, after I install wine do I have to do extra configuration to plai windows games? or is it out of the box?
<omeow> Adept just installed a list of updates and now I can no longer type a double quote. If I try it, then a / appears instead. What happened? My keyboard layout did not change. It's still set to what it was. US int.
<lordrayden> play
<lordrayden> is there a tutorial 4 that?
<|FT|Cry_Wolf> anyone here?
<|FT|Cry_Wolf> hello?
<jpatrick> !hi | |FT|Cry_Wolf
<ubotu> |FT|Cry_Wolf: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<|FT|Cry_Wolf> i need some help with the instalation of kubuntu, its giving me an input/output error at about 57% install
<|FT|Cry_Wolf> anyone?
<lovre> hi all
<lovre> when i run a movie with kaffeine, when the subtitles are big and go over the movie itself, the kaffeine and the whole computer blocks, or flitches... Why is this and how to fix?
<BluesKaj> ok, is it the language-pack-en-base that's the conflicting and offending package that's breaking ppl's setups ?
<BluesKaj> !language-pack-en-base
<jpatrick> !info language-pack-en-base
<ubotu> language-pack-en-base (source: language-pack-en-base): translations for language English. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.10+20080205 (gutsy), package size 3482 kB, installed size 16400 kB
<Jahromeo> what is shortcut for katapult again
<Jahromeo> keyboard shortcut
<BluesKaj> jpatrick:  is that the one that's breaking ppl's systems ?
<jpatrick> BluesKaj: hardy?
<casper_> hey i have a gimp question. how do i convert a selection to a layer?
<BluesKaj> alt+spcebar
<BluesKaj> gutsy
<storbeck> casper_: #gimp
<casper_> ok
<dennister> ok, fix i found in launchpad worked :)
<BluesKaj> dennister:  url /
<BluesKaj> ?
<dennister> for anyone who can't get into kde3, just do a console login, and then type in 'LANG="en_US.UTF-8" startx'
<casper_> #gimp is completely dead. someone please help. ill just repeat the question: How do i convert a selection to a layer in gimp?
<dennister> i had typed in the ubuntuforums thread on this, and the launchpad url earlier, before i logged out
<Jahromeo> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<tzanger> katapult is pretty nifty
<dennister> BluesKaj: have you been logged in here continuously since we last talked? if so, scroll up for the urls ^^
<BluesKaj> dennister: i just did this from the live cd and the languge pack was removed:  /media/target$ sudo apt-get remove language-pack-en-base
<dennister> BluesKaj: did it work for you? r u back in kde on your drive?
<BluesKaj> do you think it'll work , cuz i can't even access the login page or the tty on my system
<BluesKaj> I haven't tried to reboot
<BluesKaj> still on cd
<dennister> i don't know...can u get a console login?
<BluesKaj> dunno yet, i couldn't on the install
<BluesKaj> anyway here goes ..bbiab
<dogma> Salut tout le monde
<dennister> just write down the phrase b4 you log out of livecd: LANG="en_US.UTF-8" startfx
<dennister> too late :(
<dogma> hmm how can i install windows messenger on kubuntu? it's the first time i use it
<dogma> plz :)
<dogma> it's maybe not possible
<dogma> ?
<SlimeyPete> use gaim or pidgin or kopete for msn chat.
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> gaim is pidgin
<hydrogen> so you can't use one or the other
<SlimeyPete> can too - older versions of kubuntu call it "gaim" ;)
<dogma> when i launch kopete that's crash
<dogma> (sorry for my english it's my main language)
<dogma> (not*)
<SlimeyPete> try pidgin then
<niall_> you need to get the updates
<niall_> to fix kopete
<dennister> dogma: pidgin is good...it replaces all the instant messengers in one
<boggystudios>  is there a tutorial on how to customize edubuntu (or any other linux distro) to a particular school?
<dogma> it's include with kubuntu?
<dennister> dogma: yes
<niall_> dogma: have you got all the updates?
<dogma> i dont sure ^
<niall_> did you get any?
<dogma> i'm on linux since 10 minutes
<dennister> some versions of kubuntu, anyway, the more modern ones
<jules223> anyone here got kubuntu running on a macbook
<niall_> there should be a icon of a box with a ! on it, in the bottom left
<niall_> click that
<niall_> and click check for updates
<Jahromeo> anyone willing to help me with emerald themer for a second - cant seem to find out where i can browse the themes once its dls them - stupid question :P
<jules223> i cant seem to get the onboard net card working
<dogma> i'm gonna check
<flipstar> Jahromeo: use emerald-theme-manager :=)
<niall_> bottom right I mean
<niall_> ;]
<phobes> What's the Kubuntu equivalent way to Ubuntu's monitor that lets you search for open files?
<Jahromeo> i am flipstar - i cant seem to see where it saves em to once its done - edit just got the error - calling tar?
<flipstar> no.. .emerald
<flipstar> no.. ".emerald"
<Jahromeo> Im using settings > emerald theme manager
<Jahromeo> i cant see to see where it puts the themes once i click fetch themes
<dennister> okiedoke...i'm going to rest my back with a nap...if BluesKaj comes back in, the fix to get back into kde after the language-pack-upgrade problem is ^^^^^
<dennister> or for anyone else...cya soon
<Jahromeo> is there any app that allows me to install my current install on my 4gb flashdrive?
<Jahromeo> kind of like norton ghost in windows
<rickest> Jahromeo: partimage
<rickest> Jahromeo: I don't know if it's like norton ghost, tho
<Jahromeo> it will allow me to install my customized kubuntu = e.g. my current desktop to a flashdrive @ rickest
<sourcemaker> kde is blocking /dev/dsp... how can I fix this?
<flipstar> Jahromeo: i get the same message when using this..try http://kde-look.org and download by yourself ..
<crimsun_> sourcemaker: adjust artsd's timeout in System Settings
<Jahromeo> thanks flipstar
<dogma_> maw dont found the icon for updates ^
<dogma_> ^^
<rickest> Jahromeo: partimage makes a backup of your whole partition so it's at least similar
<rickest> Jahromeo: the advantage of partimage over dd is it only backs up data (dd backs up every byte, data or no)
<jules223> can someone tell me how to select a network device in kubuntu
<rickest> jules223: meaning what by 'select'?
<jules223> under the device tap of Knetworkmanager is says no active device
<sourcemaker> crimsun_: fast response... fast solution... problem solved... thanks a lot :-)
<Jahromeo> thanks rickest
<Jahromeo> is there any way to kill an app or see whats running - like in windows its ctrl+alt+del
<rickest> Jahromeo: in KDE I believe it's CTRL-ESC
<Jahromeo> thanks perfect @ rikest
<dogma_> can you say how to find the icon upadte in kubuntu easily plz? ^^
<lordrayden> any fixes on the yahoo->kopete file transfer?
<lordrayden> yet?
<rickest> jules223: not really familiar with the network manager, sorry. maybe someone else can help
<Jahromeo> dogma what are you trying to update
<dogma_> kopete ^^
<dogma_> because when i try to coonect on messenger that crash
<Jahromeo> hmmm how bout removing it then re-installing?
<flipstar> apt-get --reinstall install
<flipstar> or use adept
<dogma_> no i dont know to use konsol
<Ertain> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<derdui_> Hi does anybody know a voice changing tool for skype?
<not|root> Hi. What repo is vmware-player in?  apt won't let me reinstall. :-/
<not|root> better yet, how would I find out for myself?
<LjL> not|root: it's not available in Gutsy
<flipstar> !vmware | not|root
<ubotu> not|root: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<not|root> O_o
<not|root> Uh, I need vmware-player to use quicken to pay bills.
<flipstar> you could download it from the vmware website
<flipstar> and follow the instructions
<swatto> anybody know anything about setting up my keyboard to open my 2 CD-Trays and close them again
<not|root> I guess I'll have to do that, then. :-/
<flipstar> not|root: there are also others..
<not|root> Or I could move the VM to a different machine.
<flipstar> !virtualizers | not|root
<ubotu> not|root: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Jahromeo> i liked virtualbox
<not|root> All of my data is in the vmware VM at the moment.
<not|root> I'll just put the VM on my laptop I guess.
<not|root> thanks
<dogma_> !kopete
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) is supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !gaim
<ol_dude67> hey i went to install kdm and it didnt install right now i cant get apt-get to work at all it keeps errorring out on me, how do i fix it?
<MrJoey> Is there a FAT (filesystem) equivalent of ntfsclone?
<MrJoey> ol_dude67> Try sudo apt-get update and see what happens
<MrJoey> You can also try sudo apt-get -f install or sudo apt-get clean all
<Jahromeo> where can i find the kde control center?
<swatto> type kcontrol
<ol_dude67> MrJoey, , it errors too i already tried the update
<Jahromeo> ta
<MrJoey> Open the terminal and type 'kcontrol' :)
<MrJoey> Have you tried clean all, then update?
<MrJoey> update just updates the package listings; it doesn't upgrade everything.
<sMonk> I need some help, again. I just tried to boot my system, and when I try to log on, it gets to the second stage of loading KDE and the screen goes black and kicks me back to login prompt. When I tried to do a console start, it says it checks the conf.0.log and then the conf file, then it shuts down the XServer. Any Ideas?
<Jahromeo> is there a default mac os type option for taskbar - or do i need to install kiba-dock?
<flipstar> sMonk: you need to unintall the latest translation pack update ..
<sMonk> ok, how do I do that from console may I ask?
<sMonk> Or should recovery mode do it?
<yao_ziyuan> silly question: does linux need a software firewall?
<beautifulsnow> Not really
<Jahromeo> i still like ipcop/smoothwall for my networks :P
<nosrednaekim> sMonk» "sudo apt-get remove language-pack-base language-pack-en"
<nosrednaekim> !languagepack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about languagepack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<beautifulsnow> Question: Does anyone know how to tell Konversation to run /nickserv identify PaSsWoRd when I connect to a server?
<flipstar> yao_ziyuan: until you dont run a server you dont really need a firewall..
<Jahromeo> yes
<nosrednaekim> beautifulsnow» yeah... just a sec
<yao_ziyuan> flipstar: ok
<beautifulsnow> Tanks nosrednaekim
<flipstar> yao_ziyuan: tr https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2 .. all your ports should be closed :)
<Jahromeo> i know how to do it when it starts
<nosrednaekim> beautifulsnow» settings->identities
<Jahromeo> but im looking in meu caus i dont want to quit
<beener> for sum reason if i leave my computer idle for around 5 hours it logout by itself, which is a problem because i use it as a n alarm, anyone know how to fix this
<beener> ?
<derdui_> does anybody know a voicechanging tool for skype?
<nosrednaekim> beautifulsnow» make the Service "NICKSERV" and the password..... your password ;)
<Jahromeo> guys is there a default option for a max osx type taskbar in kcontrol - or do i need to dl something like kiba-dock?
<nosrednaekim> Jahromeo» you need kiba dock, or awn or kooldock
<Jahromeo> k i will go compile kiba
<Jahromeo> kooldock is bad
<beener> actualy it happend within 3-5 hours
<BanTam> can someone help me get MergedFB working?
<BanTam> ive pulled out all but 1 hair on my head today trying to get it working with my dual monitors
<dogma_> Jahromeo i dont arrive to answer i'm no registered
<dogma_>  :s
<pcmax> Sysinfo for 'PCMAX': Linux 2.6.22-14-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: AMDAthlon643500+ at 1000 MHz (2393 bogomips), , RAM: 994/1011MB, 115 proc's, 3.14h up
<beautifulsnow> nosrednaekim thanks, i was wondering why the heck they asked for a service, i thought "IRC" DOH!
<pcmax> Uptime: 3 hours and 15 minutes
<Jahromeo> wow need 40mb of downloads to install kiba
<nosrednaekim> Jahromeo» GTK?
<Jahromeo> https://www.homeinc.de/int/index.php - following that
<nosrednaekim> pcmax» thats nothin..... my brother's mythTV backend has 125 days :)
<Jahromeo> unless you have an ubuntu tutorial somewhere
<Jahromeo> !kiba-dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-dock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !kiba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<beener> or at least someone point me to the power saveing stuff to see if its in there (but im not sure why it would log out???)
<nosrednaekim> :)
<pcmax> sudo apt-get install openarena
<Jahromeo> https://www.homeinc.de/int/index.php - using that as my basis nosrednaekim
<Jahromeo> its written by one of the compiz-fusion guys -ghostcube
<BanTam> does anyone know anything about MergedFB?
<nosrednaekim> probably good enough
<Arwen> BanTam, me
<Arwen> what do you need>?
<BanTam> Oh thank God
<BanTam> :)
<BanTam> ok i followed the howto on how to set it up..
<beautifulsnow> I love K/Ubuntu like... like... my first born to be :P <3___<3
<BanTam> but im a little confused about the instructions
<Arwen> well, for starters, paste your xorg.conf and walk through the steps you've taken so far
<BanTam> ok
<BanTam> http://pastebin.com/m7cb5b969
<BanTam> theres my xorg.conf
<Arwen> BanTam, ok, and what are you trying to accomplish?
<BanTam> what confuses me is, in the device section, am i adding the settings for the 2nd monitor (the one im trying to add)  or for my MAIN monitor, and for the Monitor section, am i adding the settings to reflect on my MAIN monitor or the 2nd?
<BanTam> im trying to get my dual monitors working BOTH with 3d acceleration
<BanTam> im currently using xinerama (thats not the xorg.conf file in using for xinerama though..
<dogma_> i've downloaded again kopete but i dont where must i click there a lot a files i understand nothing...
<dogma_> on windows we must click on .exe files and on kubuntu how can i install a software?
<Arwen> BanTam, under Monitor/Screen, you enter in the settings for your first display
<Arwen> and then you add the rest of the settings in Device
<Arwen> via Blah2Option
<Arwen> I see two problems with your xorg.conf so far
<Arwen> Metamodes should be "Horiz1xVert1-Horiz2xVert2"
<BanTam> the device section, should reflect which monitor? main or 2nd?
<Arwen> second
<Arwen> MonitorLayout "CRC, CRT" doesn't look right either
<Arwen> CRT, CRT*
<nosrednaekim> !packages | dogma_
<ubotu> dogma_: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Arwen> 20000 packages, some of which ought to be phased out :-P
<BanTam> [6:37:32 pm] <Arwen> CRT, CRT*  <--shouldbe a  * and not " ?
<Arwen> no, that was a correction of a typo I made
<BanTam> k
<Arwen> how are your monitors hooked up?
<nosrednaekim> Arwen» actually,its upwarsd of 25000 now
<Arwen> hehe
<BanTam> how about : Metamodes should be "Horiz1xVert1-Horiz2xVert2"  i enter that? or the #'s
<dogma_>  ^^
<Arwen> the numbers
<Arwen> like 1280x1024-1280x800
<BanTam> ive got the #s in there
<flipstar> 24872
<Arwen> BanTam, look at the syntax more carefully
<dogma_> i deep in sh*t ^^
<BanTam> oh sorry i see should be n  x
<Arwen> "1024-768" "1024-768"  <-- should be 1024x768-1024x768
<nosrednaekim> flipstar» hardy or gutsy?
<BanTam> thanks for pointing that out
<flipstar> ehm hardy..
<Arwen> you also don't need "MergedNonRectangular" since they're the same rez
<nosrednaekim> flipstar» well.... almost 25000 :)
<flipstar> jep :P
<BanTam> and the monitor section you say should reflect the MAIN monitor correct?
<Arwen> yes
<Arwen> the CRT2Whatever options reflect your secondary
<BanTam> so that SHOULD work then?
<BanTam> with those changes?
<BanTam> Oh how about my drivers ? is the fglrx driver ok?
<Arwen> well, your monitorlayout setting looks dodgy
<Arwen> and you can't use it with fglrx, only atu
<Arwen> ati*
<BanTam> ok
<sMonk> nosrednaekim: so if I do: "sudo apt-get remove language-pack-base language-pack-en"  Won't that mess up all my fonts? or no?
<BanTam> well i will give it a whirl and see what happens thanks so much. will let you know what hapens
<Arwen> BanTam, wait!
<BanTam> ok
<nosrednaekim> sMonk» certainly not your fonts...it just removes the canadian english dictionaries...
<sMonk> nosrednaekim: or should i dpkg?
<Arwen> BanTam, are both your monitors attached via VGA?
<BanTam> yes
<sMonk> ok
<nosrednaekim> sMonk» you do use canadian repositories, right?
<Arwen> then I think it should be crt1 and crt2 but I'm not sure
<BanTam> uts a dual head
<Arwen> for MonitorLayout
<Arwen> you really don't have DVI? o.O
<sMonk> mostly yes.. except for the spell check, because it only seems to work on US
<BanTam> well one monitor is using the adapter
<nosrednaekim> sMonk» okey.... then removing those should fix it
<Arwen> then it should be "tmds, crt"
<sMonk> nosrednaekim: thank you.
<BanTam> even though its a crt monitor?
<Arwen> yeah
<BanTam> Ahh
<sMonk> btw, when do you think it will be "safe" to re-install them?
<Arwen> confusing, but the values actually reflect the port
<BanTam> good lookin
<BanTam> your RIGHT! it did mention that somewhere
<nosrednaekim> sMonk» not sure... I think somone is already found a fix..
<dogma_> its not possible.. what can i do to install kopete when I got it?
<nosrednaekim> dogma_» whats not possible?
<BanTam> Option "MonitorLayout" "LVDS (TMDS), CRT" # LVDS = Laptop Screen, TMDS = DVI Port, CRT = VGA Port NOT MONITOR TYPE!
<BanTam>   Option "CRT2Hsync" "30-65"
<sMonk> I found a site that tells you to dpkg -i an older file
<BanTam> thats what the how to says
<BanTam> Your good
<Arwen> oh, and unless you uninstall fglrx, the "ati" driver will not run with 3d accel
<flipstar> sMonk: you just have to find this particular file in the cache..then you can install via dpkg..
<BanTam> so who would i enter that? "MonitorLayout" "LVDS (TMDS), CRT"
<dogma_> because i dont understand on windows it's so easily to install a software here there is a lot of file and i dont know on what file can i click ton install..
<nosrednaekim> sMonk» that works if you still have the older file around
<Arwen> "MonitorLayout" "TMDS,CRT"
<Arwen> "MonitorLayout" "TMDS, CRT" *
<BanTam> ok
<Arwen> without the asterisk...
<BanTam> so then i need to uninstall the ATI proprietary drivers?
<nosrednaekim> dogma_» its even easier in Linux.... open up the add-remove packages
<sMonk> true.. well, I'll go remove them pgks.. thanks guys
<Arwen> BanTam, yeah. You know, fglrx has a similar dual-head mode...
<BanTam> the second monitor is using the adapter so should i put CRT, TMDS or no?
<Arwen> yeah, that would be it
<Arwen> first, second
<BanTam> k
<BanTam> do i need to change the identifier name of the monitor or no?
<Arwen> no
<not|root> \/j #ubuntu-complaints
<BanTam> k
<BanTam> and the driver should be ATI not fglrx
<jcgkffycs> I've been using kde4 for awhile, but it has a lot of bugs, and finally crashed completely. I cannot get it up again. But I got accustomed to the present windows feature. I have installed compiz and emerald on kde3.5 but the command compiz --replace emerald --replace leaves me without window borders.
<Arwen> BanTam, yes
<nosrednaekim> jcgkffycs» "compiz --replace && emerald --replace"
<BanTam> ok im going to uninstall the ati prop driver now then give this a shot
<BanTam> will i still have gl effects with the ati driver?
<Arwen> yes, but somewhat slower
<nosrednaekim> BanTam» depends on your hardware
<BanTam> ok
<Arwen> don't try motion blurring for one
<nosrednaekim> ^_^
<Arwen> last time I tried that, I killed X :_)
<BanTam> ok im using envy to uninstall the driver.
<Arwen> !
<jcgkffycs> nosrednaekim: that didn't work either.
<nosrednaekim> jcgkffycs» do you have an nvidia?
<supertanker> How come Kubuntu doesn't come with the Gimp?
<jcgkffycs> no,
<Arwen> supertanker, because it's not KDE
<BanTam> it will automatically default back to the ati restricted driver?
<Arwen> BanTam, don't know how envy works. I'd check afterwards to make sure.
<beautifulsnow> PixelDemo FTW
<nosrednaekim> jcgkffycs» ATI? Intel?
<BanTam> k
<jcgkffycs> I think intel
<nosrednaekim> jcgkffycs» could you check?
<BanTam> it said it was setting the driver to Vesa
<nosrednaekim> jcgkffycs» "lspci | grep -i vesa"
<jcgkffycs> is there a command to check?
<jcgkffycs> sorry thanks
<jcgkffycs> lspci | grep -i vesa didn't output anything
<BanTam> i guess i should reconfig xserver-xorg and get a fresh xorg.conf to work with?
<nosrednaekim> jcgkffycs» "lspci | grep -i VGA" sorry
<Arwen> eh, dunno, there's nothing too wrong with your current one. If you do, make sure to enter the mergedfb changes into it :-P
 * Arwen loves Hardy's Xorg 7.3 xrandr = no metamode nonsense
<nosrednaekim> :)
<BanTam> ill paste em all in , i saved a copy of xorg.conf in a temp folder
<BanTam> :)
<jcgkffycs>  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<nosrednaekim> jcgkffycs» ok....so, open a konsole and run "compiz --replace && emerald --replace" and tell me what errors you get.... you can restore the borders with "kwin --replace", but don't close the konsole
<BanTam> well here goes everything
<BanTam> brb
<BluesKaj> no joy dennister  :(
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj» still having problems with lang-pack?
#kubuntu 2008-02-27
<jcgkffycs> nosrednaekim i put the output on pastebin http://pastebin.com/m7e707d9d
<BluesKaj> the fix didn't work for my setup  I'm afrid
<nosrednaekim> perfect... thanks
<NickPresta> BluesKaj, lang-pack problems? I just updated :X
<flipstar> NickPresta: only for those that have the canadian language pack installed
<NickPresta> flipstar, like en-ca?
<nosrednaekim> jcgkffycs» uhh you shouldbe getting borders.... no errors there
<junaid> hi all
<nosrednaekim> NickPresta» just -en and -base
<junaid> how do i check which kubuntu i have on my machine
<NickPresta> junaid, lsb_release -a
<nosrednaekim> NickPresta» but it only seems to effect canucks...
<jcgkffycs> I had borders, but i couldn't move any of the windows, then i restarted and the borders went away
<BluesKaj> NickPresta, nosrednaekim , it seems to be much more than just lang-pack probs ... I tried the location as US on the last install but that din't make any diff
<junaid> can any one refer me to a link where i find  instructions on how to install compiz in kubuntu
<NickPresta> What are the problems or symptoms?
<NickPresta> !compiz | junaid
<ubotu> junaid: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<BluesKaj> !compiz
<junaid> thanks
<BluesKaj> NickPresta:  updated X ...how?
<NickPresta> BluesKaj, I just updated. :X = emoticon for "being silent"
<matt_> Ok, so I have a NTFS formatted hdd with about 60gb of files on it.  Reformatting isn't exactly an option I willing to take, but Kubuntu will not let me change permissions for the drive.  I have it mounted no problem, but I can't delete any files or edit/write to it.  Any way I  can fix this?
<BluesKaj> NickPresta:  login page and tty's aren't accessible on generic, recovery got a tty prompt but the launchpad fix didn't help me
<jcgkffycs> nosrednaekim: since I know it did at one point work, is there a way to completely remove and reinstall it as if it were never installed?
<ere4si> matt_, is ntfs-3g installed?
<NickPresta> BluesKaj, okay. I won't logout or go to a tty until there is a fix :)
<Jahromeo> argg -kiba dock jsut made my taskbar huge and black
<punkn00dlez> Lemme check. I think it is...
<Arwen> Jahromeo, docks suck anyway
<Jahromeo> snore make it go away :P
<Jahromeo> i cant see what irc windows etc i have open
<Jahromeo> this huge black bar at the bottom
<BluesKaj> NickPresta:  yeah, don't ..mkae sure you remove language-pack-en-base
<alethes> I just did an update and now kde won't start and I get an error about being unable to contact kdeinit...is this a known issue?
<BluesKaj> err make sure that you do remove it
<BluesKaj> i think kubuntu developers otta be ashamed for sending down such a mess ...I think they owe a lotta ppl an apology for this mess
<punkn00dlez> ere4si, no it is not currently installed.  I did try and install ti however, it installed no problem,but when it was installed, I still couldn't do anything.  BTW, I kicked Windows to the curb, so it's not even on my system at all...stupid thing crashed one too many times.
<BluesKaj> punkn00dlez:  don't be too quick to rid of windows if you want this latest offering from kubuntu ...be careful what you wish for
<Jahromeo> how do i customize my taskbar to not get in the way of kiba -dock?
<alethes> BluesKaj is that language-pack-en-base package related to my issue?
<ere4si> punkn00dlez, how is it mounted - fstab?
<BluesKaj> alethes:  not sure ...it affects different systems in different ways
<punkn00dlez> I assume so. I'm still pretty new at this ubuntu stuff.  But I did take a looksie at it once and it said it was
<alethes> I did see an error about a .po file, so it's possible
<alethes> BluesKaj didn't fix it :/
<alethes> still can't start x now
<kai> hello all
<punkn00dlez> ere4si, yes, it seems to be mounted in fstab.  this is the last line: /dev/hdb1 /hdb1 ntfs uid=1000,gid=1000,auto,rw,users 0 0
<punkn00dlez> The owner is set for me, instead of root. Still nothing.  When I go into properties to allow read and write, it says it can't change it
<kai> Im having a serious problem with me kDE
<alethes> is anybody able to tell me what needs to happen so I can start X after the latest update?
<ere4si> punkn00dlez, still think you need ntfs-3g from what I've read - I've never used ntfs or xp
<BluesKaj> alethes:  i'm in the middle od another install, but this time I'm not taking any upgrades ... gonna hide that adept notifier where the sun don't shine :)
<Daisuke_Ido> alethes: apparently there's a vendetta against canadians
<alethes> hehe
<ere4si> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<alethes> Daisuke_Ido that's ok, I'm American :D
<alethes> hehe
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido: iset up the last install as location NYC and that din't make any diff
<Daisuke_Ido> but what language pack?
<Daisuke_Ido> en-CA?
<BluesKaj> enus
<alethes> honestly no idea
<BluesKaj> repos enus
<ere4si> punkn00dlez, did you see the ntfs-3g link?
<alethes> I uninstalled the language-pack-en-base package and it didn't make a difference
<punkn00dlez> Yes. I've installed it through Adept again.  Do I need to reboot?
<BluesKaj> i don'r use the en-ca lang pack , never have afaik
<beautifulsnow> Hey Kubuntu people: in Ubuntu, There's a program Add/Remove programs that makes it very easy to install/remove apps. Other than apt-get and synaptic, what is available for Kubunters?
<ere4si> !ntfs-3g | punkn00dlez,
<ubotu> punkn00dlez,: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<alethes> beautifulsnow adept
<ere4si> punkn00dlez, read the instructions :)
<beautifulsnow> Thats apt-get, isnt it? :-/
<alethes> not anymore than synaptic is :P
<BluesKaj> it's afront end for apt
<punkn00dlez> Alright, lemme check it out for sec.
<kai> when f i let set idle to long it locks my cou and doens;t respond to mouse events im using kde 3.5.8 Does any one else have any similiar problems
<alethes> man I hope heron is better than gutsy :/
<BanTam> it didnt work
<BanTam> i got stuck at a blank screen
<BanTam> with the cursor flashing at the top
<beautifulsnow> heron is more recent than gutsy? (sorry I looked online but coudnt find the info anywhere ^^;;; )
<BluesKaj> and the probs continue
<flipstar> jep it is
<beautifulsnow> thanks flip ^^
<punkn00dlez> ere4si, I've got ntfs-config installed.  Whenever I go to run the config tool it doesn't do anything
<BluesKaj> bbiab ..see how this one goes
<flipstar> beautifulsnow: it is not even released..still an alpha..
<ere4si> punkn00dlez, I have no experience with that - sorry - isn't there somewhere in your fstab entry that you have to mention ntfs-3g?
<beautifulsnow> flipstar finally found something online, its going to be released april .. wheee its almost there, can't wait ^_^
<alethes> you're new around here, eh? :)
<punkn00dlez> ere4si, I have no idea. Like I said, I don't exactly know what I'm doing.
<alethes> kubuntu along with the other variations of ubuntu are released every  6 months, beautifulsnow
<ere4si> punkn00dlez, that link would have told you...
<Jahromeo> how do i remove my bottom panel - its in the way of my dock - right click - remove panel is greyed out, any ideas?
<punkn00dlez> ere4si, it says nothing about fstab
<punkn00dlez> ere4si, only for FAT32 partitions
<Jahromeo>  how the hell do i disable my bottom panel
<Jahromeo> its annoying me grrr
<ere4si> punkn00dlez, I don't do windows so maybe someone with more experience with it can help - sorry
<flipstar> Jahromeo: you mean kicker ? you can drag and drop it
<punkn00dlez> It's all good, thank you for your help though.
<ere4si> k
<Jahromeo> flipstar i wish to remove "kicker"
<Jahromeo> its in the way of my dock :(
<flipstar> then just kill it
<Jahromeo> how do i disable it?
<gabriel_> tem algum br ae
<gabriel_> ?
<gabriel_> br
<flipstar> ctrl+esc and search for it..or use konsole killall kicker
<gabriel_> #canalbr
<Jahromeo> flip i dont want to have to do that every boot
<flipstar> !br > gabriel_
<gabriel_> thanks
<dogma_> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It is available in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), but not previous versions. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<gabriel_> #ubuntu-pt
<Jahromeo> man someone must know how to remove kicker seriously
<flipstar> you can write a script..
<Jahromeo> there must be an option to hide or disable kicker
<Jahromeo> seriously
<alethes> chmod 644 /usr/bin/kicker :D
<flipstar> sorry i dont know about that..
<alethes> then it can't start
<gabriel_> I am studying the vulnerability exploration, I know?
<Jahromeo> something that wont break my system plz alethes :P
<alethes> that won't break it
<eddy> how can i activate the audio card in my acer aspire 5050 notebook
<alethes> I believe that if you kill it then save your session, it won't come up though
<Arwen> alethes, unless you're root :-)
<Arwen> root can do anything
<alethes> Arwen are you suggesting that root can execute a file that is set to 644?
<gabriel_> i hate windows
<Arwen> [19:33] <gabriel_> i hate windows <-- such an intelligent statement........
<Arwen> alethes, or not... weird
<TheGonk> I messed up my KDE Menu.  I got the menu back to normal, but my icon on my tray has changed and I can't figure out how to change it back.
<prince_jammys> TheGonk: try restarting kicker
<prince_jammys> TheGonk: killall kicker;kicker
<TheGonk> Ahh...I figured it out.  I had added a "sub menu" directly to the bar, and couldn't see my K Menu.  I added my K Menu, then had 2 K Menus, deleted one and the sub menu I had added, and back to normal.
<alethes> dcop kicker kicker restart
<TheGonk> Learning experience
<TheGonk> Thanks
<dogma_> dont arrive to install everything..
<Jahromeo> any basic tutorials that i can look at to pimp my system with kiba-dock
<Jahromeo> how do i get flash for konqueror?
<swatto> whats the calculator command for Kubuntu please?
<flipstar> speedcrunch
<Jahromeo> what flash plugin do i need for konqueror?
<flipstar> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<flipstar> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Jahromeo> so its gnash needed and not flashplugin-nonfree or whatever its called?
<flipstar> no thtese are different things
<swatto> Is there a command to open speedcrunch please flipstar
<flipstar> .. speedcrunch is the command to open SpeedCrunch ..
<swatto> kk cheers
<Jahromeo> what is the nonfree flash plugin name?
<BanTam> Arwen you around?
<Arwen> yes
<BanTam> it didnt work
<Arwen> Jahromeo, flashplugin-nonfree
<BanTam> :(
<Arwen> BanTam, what happen?
<Jahromeo> hmm i have flashplugin-nonfree installed but i cant view youtube vids....?
<BanTam> i got stuck at a blank screen
<Jahromeo> do i need to select it somewhere in firefox/konqueror
<Arwen> BanTam, paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dogma_> why kopete dont appear in add/remove programs? i have already download it
<Arwen> or whatever the appropriate file is
<Jahromeo> press alt+f2 - type kopete
<Jahromeo> or check internet - kopete
<BanTam> http://pastebin.com/m515ecb51
<BanTam> not sure if thats going to help you  though
<BanTam> i had to revert back to my old xorg.conf to reboot
<dogma_> i became crazy
<xxBasYxx> is there any profi flash studio on kubuntu?
<BanTam> this is the xorg.conf file i used
<BanTam> http://pastebin.com/m6629692a
<Jahromeo> Download done.
<Jahromeo> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<Jahromeo> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<MartinCleaver> lvm2 - unmounted filesystem
<MartinCleaver> how do I tell how much space is being used without mounting it?
<Jahromeo> did i do something wrong when i uninstalled i did sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree , then i did sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<xxBasYxx> Jahromeo: there is a bug in flash package
<david_> hi there
<dogma_> somebody speak french here?
<flipstar> MartinCleaver: try df -h
<MartinCleaver> sorry, ext3 filesystem unmounted
<david_> I have a question about a fresh
<Jahromeo> so it seems xxbasyxx - is it broken atm?
<david_> installation
<MartinCleaver> doesn't show, its unmounted
<flipstar> !fr > dogma_
<dogma_> thanks ;)
<xxBasYxx> Jahromeo: i have same problem 2 moths ago.. can't find that forum now :(
<xxBasYxx> you have to download fixed package
<david_> when I go to   add/remove programs   I get no list of programs
<flipstar> this thing is still not fixed ?
<Jahromeo> downloading it off adobe website now
<Jahromeo> tar.gz file
 * MartinCleaver wonders whether dumpe2fs will tell him how much space is being used
<flipstar> "This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix."
<Jahromeo> thanks flip
<david_> why dont I get a list of programs to download off of add/remove programs?
<david_> I only have a list of what I already have
<david_> I have fresh install of 7.10
<xxBasYxx> im lookin for some flash editor for kubuntu... is there anythig?
<Jahromeo> david_ run synaptic or adept manager
<flipstar> david_: use adept and deselect not installed ..
<david_> ok
<ridell> hola
<flipstar> !search flash editor | xxBasYxx
<ubotu> Found: gconf-#ubuntu-effects, code, keys-#ubuntu-effects, flash64, brokenflash, splash, brokenkde4*, gedit, vim, flashissues
<NickPresta> !es | ridell
<ubotu> ridell: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ridell> hi everyone
<ridell> i'm herwe
<ridell> here
<Randuni> hi all, I have the following error in kdm.log after upgrading the kde-libs kubuntu package: kdecore (KLocale): WARNING: Definition of PluralForm is none of NoPlural/TwoForms/French/OneTwoRest/Russian/Polish/Slovenian/Lithuanian/Czech/Slovak/Arabic/Balcan/Macedonian/Gaeilge/Maltese: Definition of PluralForm - to be set by the translator of kdelibs.po
<ridell> somebody there?
<Randuni> I see in the forums some people say sudo apt-get remove language-pack-kde-en
<Randuni> is that the "official" fix?
<flipstar> no..
<ridell> oui
<Randuni> ?
<flipstar> no this is not an official fix
<Randuni> okay...is it the only fix at this time?
<ridell> ça va?
<Randuni> ridell?...tu parle le francais?
<BanTam> Arwen ya still with me?
<ridell> oui
<Randuni> bon
<flipstar> your error is different from the language pack error
<Arwen> BanTam, ye
<BanTam> just checkin :)
<Randuni> I was recently notified that there are 4 updates for my kubuntu
<Arwen> BanTam, oh, sorry, didn't notice your files >_>
<Arwen> one second
<BanTam> np
<ridell> hey everyone i'm free if i wanna talk free is not ur bussiness ok
<BanTam> the instructions i got say i need this...
<BanTam> A recent version of the free Xorg, WITHOUT any binary graphics driver installed.
<BanTam> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773710
<Arwen> BanTam, your MetaModes option is still broken
<Arwen> #
<Arwen> #
<Arwen>         Option "MetaModes" "1024x768" "1024x768"
<icanhasadmin> Anyone know a quick way of checking if I have Visual C++ installed or not?
<Arwen> should be:
<ridell> and i wanna talk french ok
<Arwen> Option "MetaModes" "1024x768-1024x768"
<BanTam> ok
<NickPresta> !fr | ridell
<ubotu> ridell: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<NickPresta> icanhasadmin, are you talking about visual c++ (http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/visualc/default.aspx)?
<Jahromeo> just install flash from the adobe site that worked
<ridell> but is not fair
<flipstar> icanhasadmin: apt-cache policy <packet>
<ridell> i do u said that
<icanhasadmin> NickPresta: Yes, nevermind I just answered my own question. Thank you :)
<ridell> ?
<Arwen> BanTam, also, I see fglrx loading in your Xorg.0.log for some reason
<Arwen> did you reboot?
<Arwen> and uninstall it?
<BanTam> yes
<ridell> ok
<ridell> i get it
<BanTam> i had to put back my xorg.conf file to reboot
<ridell> any female from canada?
<flipstar> !info female
<ubotu> Package female does not exist in gutsy
<Arwen> BanTam, oh, I see
<BanTam> HOW should i uninstall the ati proprietary drivers?
<Arwen> apt-get remove
<BanTam> i dunno the nam of the drivers though
<BanTam> name
<david_> sweet it worked
<david_> thanks
<Arwen> apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<Arwen> but if it's envy, I dunno
<BanTam> well all envy dos is install the ati drivers
<BanTam> then it uses a VESA driver
<NickPresta> !envy | BanTam if you haven't seen this
<ubotu> BanTam if you haven't seen this: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<icanhasadmin> Question. If I'm downloading core microsoft fonts (like arial), do I have to install them into wine or are there 'linux friendly' versions available?
<Arwen> NickPresta, telling him that now doesn't really accomplish much now though
<ridell> where can i looking for some drivers for printer hp deskjet 1020?
<Arwen> icanhasadmin, wine will use them automagically
<Arwen> install them to /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<NickPresta> icanhasadmin, msttcorefonts is the package you want.
<icanhasadmin> Thank you both, can i apt-get install msttcorefonts?
<Arwen> and if you have a Windows install, you can do "ln -s <windows mount point>/WINDOWS/Fonts /usr/share/fonts/truetype/winfonts"
<NickPresta> Arwen, I know. I am informing him that envy isn't supported and he should be thankful that you're helping him :)
<Arwen> icanhasadmin, yes
<BanTam> im extremly thankful, i never said or implied i wasnt
<Arwen> I link the fonts from my Windows install, gets me all of em with no waste of disk space :-)
<Randuni> 2008-02-26 19:07:18 status installed language-pack-en 1:7.10+20080205
<Randuni> 2008-02-26 19:07:18 status installed language-pack-kde-en 1:7.10+20080205
<Randuni> 2008-02-26 19:07:38 status installed language-pack-en-base 1:7.10+20080205
<Randuni> 2008-02-26 19:07:38 status installed language-pack-kde-en-base 1:7.10+20080205
<Tonren> How can I stop ~/.kde/share/config/gtkrc-2.0 from being rewritten every time I restart?
<icanhasadmin> lol these days there's a lot of disk space to go around, I respect the efficiency tho ;)
<Arwen> BanTam, back to the point, try with the corrected MetaModes line
<BanTam> ok
<flipstar> a lot? yes enough? no
<BanTam> i fixed that, so i use the restricted drivers now?
<Arwen> GAH, Hardy's firefox3 is NOT SHOWING IMAGES
<Arwen> BanTam, noo. you don't want any restricted drivers at all if you're trying this.
<beautifulsnow> Theres images of hardy already ? O.o
<BanTam> ok
<Arwen> beautifulsnow, 5 of em in fact
<NickPresta> beautifulsnow, hardy is in Alpha 5 now, IIRC
<beautifulsnow> I went on google images and put "hardy".... *crosses eyes in pain*
<BanTam> let me try this brb
<david_> After a year (or a tad over) of using linux solely, I went back to windows just to play around and I could not stop with the sinister snicker...the whole time saying to myself " Oh yeah, I keep forgetting.. I cant do that with here".
<flipstar> Arwen: is you sure that firefox wont show images in hardy ?
<david_> meant to say... "I cant do that here"
<Arwen> flipstar, yeah. I think the bug is in xulrunner, but...
<flipstar> then look at this :) http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/2669/ff3tg5.png
<Arwen> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Arwen> seems to be video card specific for some god-unknown reason
<BanTam> well
<Arwen> there's even an open bug about it
<BanTam> i got one monitor
<BanTam> but the resolution is like 640x480
<Arwen> hmm, xorg.0.log pelase
<Arwen> please*
<BanTam> as it boted i had 2 monitors until i entered my pwrd then the 2nd monitor went out and the resolution chaned
<Arwen> it worked until you logged in?
<Arwen> were they spanned or mirrored?
<Tonren> Anyone...?  How can I stop ~/.kde/share/config/gtkrc-2.0 from being rewritten every time I restart?
<Arwen> Tonren, chmod 000 ~/.kde/share/config/gtkc-2.0 will probably work
<Arwen> now, whether or not that's what you want...
<Tonren> Arwen: Yeah yeah... the car won't have trouble starting if you blow it up.  It just won't exist.  ;-P
<BanTam> SOB it wont let me paste, when i paste nothing comes out
<BanTam> DAMMIT
<Tonren> Arwen: I'm mystified, here.  All I want to do is remove ONE line in the file to make my GTK apps stop screwing up
<Tonren> Arwen: But every time I restart, it's back, and there's no indication of what's populating it
<Arwen> "While you're dying I'll be still alive / And when you're dead I will be still alive" w00t
<Tonren> And there doesn't seem to be any documentation of it anywhere.  I Googled it too.
<Arwen> BanTam, o.O
<Arwen> thank the lord the dualhead nonsense is fixed in Hardy :-P
<flipstar> Tonren: did you taked a look at the file ?
<flipstar> especially the first lines
<BanTam> so how do i paste this now?
<Arwen> BanTam, slowly? :-P
<Tonren> flipstar: Of course!  I couldn't very well edit it without taking a look.
<BanTam> this has been a total headache
<Arwen> BanTam, scroll through it and look for errors and stuff
<crazy_bus> I need java to access blackboard but I'm not sure whether I should use the official plugins or icedtea.  Which would people recommend?
<flipstar> hah it just says what to do ..
<Tonren> flipstar: It says what to do if you *don't* want KDE to override my GTK settings.
<Tonren> flipstar: I do--I just don't want that damn line to show up.
<BanTam> WW) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found
<Arwen> that would be a problem... moving on
<BanTam> i see a bunch of stuff
<BanTam> too much to paste in here
<flipstar> Tonren: so why dont you edit it and say kde to not override...?
<Tonren> flipstar: Because I don't want to spend 3 hours tweaking it by hand to match my KDE theme.
<Arwen> BanTam, eh. X-related issues are nightmares to solve over IRC :-\
<Tonren> Arwen: howcome?
<Arwen> Tonren, massive logs...
<Tonren> Ahh, true
<Tonren> I usually open irssi in a screen window, and I have a command line script for sending files to pastebins
<Arwen> BanTam, if you let me log in to your box, I might be able to help more, but alas :-P
<BanTam> sure tell me how
<BanTam> i got nothing to lose
<BanTam> lol
<Arwen> lolol
<Arwen> !ssh | BanTam
<ubotu> BanTam: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Arwen> but um... careful with strangers
<BanTam> i hear ya
<BanTam> like i said i got nothing on here right now im worried about losing so it dont matter
<BanTam> so what am i doing here? i gotta install ssh?
<flipstar> why dont you just open a query..
<Arwen> BanTam, basically, apt-get install openssh-server, make sure your router isn't in the way, and give me your login password (if you dare)
<BanTam> ill pm it to you
<david_> my screen blacks out then comes back when I an in adept
<BanTam> arwen check your msg
<alethes> is there a solution for the kdeinit issue that has come up since the latest update?
<pcmax> Sysinfo for 'PCMAX': Linux 2.6.22-14-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: AMDAthlon643500+ at 2629 MHz (5264 bogomips), , RAM: 668/1011MB, 110 proc's, 22.35min up
<david_> do I need my video driver installed?
<Arwen> BanTam, didn't get one. Are you a registered user on FreeNode?
<BanTam> umm dont think so
<Arwen> alternatively, you can join #anon32 (my private channel)
<BanTam> im in there
<david_> it doesnt tell me that 3d exceleration is on or not
<alethes> hmmm ok, can somebody suggest a distro that isn't broken? :)
<Dr_willis_> alethes,  i have very few issues with ubuntu.  :)
<alethes> I usually don't have any issues either
<Dr_willis_> ive not noticed any kdeinit issues either.
<alethes> but now I can't start x because of a broken update
<Dr_willis_> all i been doing lately is playing wesnoth. :)
<MuNzE> Sysinfo for 'mi-desktop': Linux 2.6.22-14-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: Intel(R) Core 2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz at 2400 MHz (4800 bogomips), HD: 295/471GB, RAM: 2906/3546MB, 145 proc's, 4.53h up
<Roge> my panel has vanished in kde4, anyone know how i mite get it back ?
<flipstar> alethes: if the update broke you, just uninstall it ..
<dogma_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<prince_jammys> Roge try alt f2 and type "kicker"
<david_> does linux run ok on a quad core system? I should have checked before ordering one?
<Roge> prince_jammys, that loads the kde 3 panel
<prince_jammys> Roge: ah
<tcm_> Roge: run 'plasma'
<david_> does anyone know?
<Roge> ill try that tcm_
<Roge> ty
<root___> que es esto
<prince_jammys> !es | root___
<ubotu> root___: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Roge> tcm_,  seems that command does not exsist
<david_> does linux run ok on a quad core system? I guess I should have checked before ordering one.
<prince_jammys> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Roge> no one alive in the kde4 channel
<Dr_willis_> david_,  should run fine
<root___> qu es esto
<prince_jammys> root___: es el canal de ayuda para ubuntu
<flipstar> david_: 8 ~ 1,024 cpus are no problem
<prince_jammys> root___: /join #ubuntu-es
<root___> y para que sirve esto
 * Dr_willis_ installs dos on a octacore system to play doom real fast!
<Dr_willis_> :)
<noodles12> hey. you know how the icon bounces on our mouse. What is that called so i can change it?
<Dr_willis_> noodles12,  launch feedback - i belive
<Jahromeo> holy crud this box feels slow with kiba-dock - yet its a 2.4ghz quad with 4gb ram
<prince_jammys> root___: para problemas relacionados con ubuntu. pero este canal es ayuda en ingles nada mas
<root___> y como hago para cambiarlo a español
<david_> good thanks
<prince_jammys> root___: teclea /join #ubuntu-es
<icanhasadmin> anyone know where in windows to find comctl32.dll? /system32?
<flipstar> !windows | icanhasadmin
<ubotu> icanhasadmin: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<prince_jammys> icanhasadmin: /mnt/windows/WINDOWS/SYSTEM32/dllcache/comctl32.dll
<noodles12> Dr_willis_: thanks
<prince_jammys> icanhasadmin: with your mount point obviously :)
<prince_jammys> icanhasadmin: oh and like you said also in: /mnt/windows/WINDOWS/SYSTEM32/comctl32.dll
<icanhasadmin> ...well thank you. I don't think the forced !command was necesary :P
<icanhasadmin> :D :D you guys are the best as always
<icanhasadmin> I have an even dumber question... 2 partitions on my windows drive, i'm guessing they are different mnt points? and how do i tell them apart?
<prince_jammys> icanhasadmin: how do you mean? there's two windows installations?
<prince_jammys> icanhasadmin: each should have its own mount point
<Dr_willis_> icanhasadmin,  try the 'mount' command - see whats mounted where.. and look at the contents of the mountpoints
<icanhasadmin> tyty
<Dr_willis_> many windows machines have a 'recovery' partitin these days.
<Dr_willis_> You really dont need it mounted under linux. :)
<Arwen> ^^ - which is an evil waste of disk space
<Arwen> delete it
<david_> how do I get my NVidia video card driver installed
<prince_jammys> icanhasadmin: yes, "mount" by itself should show you what's mounted. sudo not necessary
<icanhasadmin> it says /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1.. why are there 2 points?
<Dr_willis_> Arwen,  seen that break a few windows machines for my friends. :)
<Dr_willis_> icanhasadmin,  thats ONE mount point.
<Arwen> o.O
<icanhasadmin> lol@arwins discspace saving ocd
<prince_jammys> icanhasadmin: there aren't.   /media/sda1 is the mount point  /dev/blah is the device
<icanhasadmin> thank you
<Dr_willis_> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<icanhasadmin> sorry i get confused. Once you tell me tho i'm ok for life ;)
<icanhasadmin> is it normal for kubuntu to mount windows in /media?
<Dr_willis_> learning how linux mounts filesystes,.... Is one of the top 10 things to learn.. on yoyur path to Linux-Leetness. :)
<prince_jammys> icanhasadmin: yes, that's standard in ubuntu
<Dr_willis_> icanhasadmin,  every thing normally gets mounted  in /media/SOMTHING
<icanhasadmin> Dr_willis_: don't plan on being leet, but thank you :)
<BluesKaj> there's no text in my xorg.config file ...what gives?
<draik> Hey all
<draik> I got a minor issue. Don't know if this is something I did wrong or possibly a bug...
<draik> No command arguments supplied!
<prince_jammys> icanhasadmin: /media is how ubuntu does it.  i put mine on /mnt some time ago.  you can mount wherever you want
<david_> my screen blacks out then comes back when I am in adept
<draik> Usage : kdesudo [-u <runas>] <command>
<draik> KdeSudo will now exit...
<Dr_willis_> draik,  and what was the command you gave?
<flipstar> draik: as it says you have to supply an command
<prince_jammys> draik: paste what you typed
<draik> Dr_willis_: flipstar: I haven't. This is a popup message when I login to my account.
<draik> prince_jammys: ^^^
<prince_jammys> gotcha
<Dr_willis_> sounds like you got a session item saved incorrectly
<BluesKaj> how does one generate a  xorg.config file ?
<prince_jammys> BluesKaj: xorg.conf?
<prince_jammys> BluesKaj: the file is at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<draik> Dr_willis_: How do you suppose I find it and kill it?
<BluesKaj> no kidding ...there' sno text in it
<Ertain> My computer keeps freezing up, but I don't know why.
<prince_jammys> BluesKaj: back it up if you're going to edit it
<Ertain> It could be due to some part of Firefox, but I'm not sure.
<prince_jammys> BluesKaj: it's blank?
<BluesKaj> yup
<Alethes> BluesKaj: I was able to fix that kdeinit prob
<flipstar> BluesKaj: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Alethes> I don't know if you have the same prob
<draik> Dr_willis_: Is there something I can run/do to find what should no longer be running?
<BluesKaj> Alethes:  cool how ?
<prince_jammys> BluesKaj: try the above, and the check the backups in the same dir
<icanhasadmin> "cp /source-location/file /copy-location/file" is the correct syntax right? And is it relative location or exact?
<Alethes> BluesKaj: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=695073
<fortruth> hello, I want to know if i need reinstall non-free driver of nvidia when i change my linux-image!.
<Alethes> last message on that page
<BluesKaj> flipstar:  don't wann achange anysettings now
<prince_jammys> icanhasadmin: yes, that should work.   cp -r for directories
<Alethes> BluesKaj: sudo dpkg -r language-pack-kde-en language-pack-kde-en-base
<Alethes> or
<icanhasadmin> prince_jammys: you the man
<Alethes> sudo qt-language-selector --mode select
<Alethes> select us-english
<Alethes> pretty lame bug
<BluesKaj> Alethes:  language-pack-kde-en as well eh ?
<flipstar> BluesKaj: theres no content but X is running? are you on hardy ?
<Alethes> BluesKaj: yeah, that's all that needs to be removed
<BluesKaj> no, gutsy
<Alethes> gotta do the base package at the same time though
<Alethes> 'cause they both depend on each other
<Dr_willis_> !startup
<ubotu> To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<BluesKaj> Alethes:I removed  language-pack-en-base
<Dr_willis_> draik,  see the !startup info :)
<Dr_willis_> Theres also a kde startup manager tool
<Alethes> BluesKaj: yeah, that does nothing
<Dr_willis_> !find startup
<ubotu> Found: libstartup-notification0, libstartup-notification0-dev, startup-tasks, startupmanager
<Alethes> it's the kde language packs
<Dr_willis_> !info startupmanager
<ubotu> startupmanager (source: startupmanager): Grub and Splash screen configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.9-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 53 kB, installed size 652 kB
<Dr_willis_> hmm thats not it.
<BluesKaj> really Alethes ok , thx I'll dump the kde lang base as well
<Alethes> BluesKaj: check that message on the forum I posted
<icanhasadmin> ok, supernub question. I have a directory with a space in it. How do I denote that while typing it in command line?
<flipstar> ""
<Alethes> icanhasadmin: you can quote it like flipstar said or you can just tab complete it
<Dr_willis_> icanhasadmin,   quote the whole name/path or escape the space.
<Dr_willis_> It can get TRICKY at times. :)
<icanhasadmin> kk
<Dr_willis_> cd 'Program Files'
<icanhasadmin> i'll figure out on my own what tab complete means ;)
<Alethes> if you start typing the name and hit tab, it'll complete it
<icanhasadmin> gotcha
<icanhasadmin> like usernames in irc
<icanhasadmin> lol
<Alethes> yep
<Dr_willis_> icanhasadmin,   you may want to track down a bash beginners guide or 2 :) and do some readng
<Dr_willis_> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<flipstar> or just use 'blah \ blah'
<icanhasadmin> I find it amusing how all the 'tricks' all this software has I used to use on windows, actually seems to be built based on common linux commands
<Alethes> BluesKaj: man, that bug just about had me running for a new distro
<Dr_willis_> icanhasadmin,  you mean windows/MS stealing ideas from other people? Egads! :)
<icanhasadmin> lol
<sub[t]rnl> hi
<icanhasadmin> It's funny. When I was very young (12?) I coded rooms/weapons/armors/etc for a MUD in something called "LPC" which i can only presume is a bastardized version of C. I remember almost none of it but things seem to pop in my head everytime i read some piece of source
<flipstar> hi
<BluesKaj> Alethes:  I'm not out of the woods yet ..still tempted to lookelsewhere if this locale prob keeps persisting
<Strangelet> I accidentally removed everything on my KDE panel, now, I am trying to move things back into place, but applets such as the 'system tray' and 'taskbar' cannot seem to be moved. How do I move them?
<draik_> Dr_willis_: There is nothing in Autostart
<flipstar> draik_: probably a restore from last session
<flipstar> Strangelet: everything in kicker can be moved
<Strangelet> flipstar: Understood, though I do not know how some things can be moved, i.e. taskbar
<Alethes> BluesKaj: still not fixed?
<tcm_> Strangelet: I've had same problem few weeks ago. I solved it by adding (how it should be on the panel) right to lef
<Dr_willis_> draik,  theres a kde tool that helps ya manage the sessions also i think.
<Strangelet> tcm_: ehh, I think the developers should know about this. :p
<icanhasadmin> So I'm still up in there air between gnone and kde.. anyone want to win me over on KDE? I just need some convincing
<prince_jammys> Strangelet: first unlock the panel, then you have to mouse over the stuff until you see a little arrow.  when you see it, grab it and move it,  it's pretty annoyinh
<BluesKaj> i removed them , Alethes... now comes the test ..gonna reconfigure my nonexistent xorg file , cuz i gotta have DRI and 3D for google earth ..BBL
<Strangelet> prince_jammys: Umm, where should I mouse over for the taskbar?
<Dr_willis_> icanhasadmin,  use them both..  and see.
<draik> flipstar: How do I find it?
<Dr_willis_> I set up the wife with Gnome, I tend to use kde.
<Alethes> icanhasadmin: I used gnome for years and I use kde now
<draik> Dr_willis_: Do you know the app?
<flipstar> no this aint good to use both..
<Dr_willis_> draik,  use the package manager and search - i forget its name
<prince_jammys> Strangelet: on the left edge
<icanhasadmin> I am using them both :) very different. I just.. I don't know. Undecided :P
<Strangelet> prince_jammys: Thanks! I will start mousing around now. :P
<Dr_willis_> very different? Hmm.. never noticed.
<Dr_willis_> Heh
<flipstar> draik: if this happend the first time you can ignore it..if you dont use kdesu when exiting the current session it wont occure in the next one
<Alethes> icanhasadmin: I can give you one good reason -- the developers are not as stubborn :D
<Alethes> the attitude of the devs for kde is totally different than that of the gnome devs from my experience
<Dr_willis_> one reason.. KDE4
<Dr_willis_> :)
<icanhasadmin> Alethes: see that's what i'm talking about! lol
<Alethes> or at least 4.1 haha
<Strangelet> prince_jammys: can't find it. :(
<prince_jammys> Strangelet: it can be hard.  an alternative is to see if you can delete it and add it back
<Alethes> gnome has a nice clean look, but the backend is pretty shoddy
<Alethes> and kde can be made to look like gnome
<prince_jammys> Strangelet: the panel is unlocked, right?
<Strangelet> prince_jammys, yassir
<icanhasadmin> Any hope for me getting compiz/beryl or something pretty like that to run on an ati xpress laptop card? i don't want a walk through, just a yes or no :)
<Alethes> icanhasadmin: kde can do everything gnome can do and more.  gnome is quite a bit behind as far as features go.
<prince_jammys> Strangelet: i just tried it.. the little vertical bar and the arrow popped up on the far left of the taskbar
<draik> Dr_willis_: I don't use it for shutting down. How about I use it this time?
<draik> Dr_willis_: kdesudo -u root halt                will that work?
<icanhasadmin> Alethes: Yeah, I liked the whole "find a new desktop background" thing. Right in the menu, easy to find, seemed updated and had cool options
<Strangelet> prince_jammys: No avail. :(
<Dr_willis_> draik,  theres no need to use kdesu for non-gui apps
<Dr_willis_> sudo halt
<Dr_willis_> Or cheat like i do . and make it where the user can use the halt/shutdown command. no sudo needed
<prince_jammys> Strangelet: weird. it's working over here.
<flipstar> you dont need to cheat for that..just use kmenu :=)
<Dr_willis_> i got  the suid bit set on halt. :)
<Dr_willis_> at one time i had a user named 'halt' that had no password. and the default shell was halt.
<Dr_willis_>  so 'halt' at  LOGIN: would halt the box. :)
<flipstar> haha
<Alethes> haha
<Alethes> man, you know that'd be a weird hack if you could just automatically turn every failed login into a ln to a command
<Alethes> so everything just worked haha
<Dr_willis_> Alethes,  Hmm.. Proberly doable. :)
<Alethes> yeah, but it's a horrible idea :D
<icanhasadmin> that was all really funny.
<Dr_willis_> Login Failed: please enter your Credit card # to continue
<Dr_willis_> :)
<Alethes> haha
<icanhasadmin> or an 11 digit prime number..
<Alethes> :o
<Alethes> you may be a windows user, but you're definitely a geek, icanhasadmin
<Alethes> :)
<icanhasadmin> I'd like to think so. I like text based rpgs and rubiks cubes :(
<icanhasadmin> Totally not cool enough tho. But thank you :)
<prince_jammys> 80s stuff, huh
<Dr_willis_> Go play Wesnoth for a few hrs.
<icanhasadmin> nethack ftw
<prince_jammys> icanhasadmin: you should install ubuntu on your commodore 64/sinclair spectrum
<Dr_willis_> i gave up on nethack after they removed the pick-ax cheats. :)
<dennister> hey BluesKaj, did the launchpad line help? r u in ur drive's kde now?
 * Dr_willis_ has a C64 and a Spectrum.
<icanhasadmin> I love this place, really.
<Xbehave> does anybody know much about amarok, in particular scripts?
<BluesKaj> everything seems ok , except my scrn res...won't save my 1152x864 settings , reverts to widecscreen 1280x1024
<icanhasadmin> 1152x864? what kind of monitor is that..
<dennister> wonderful...some progress anyway, ur not in livecd anymore
<Arwen> a 3:2 one? :-p
<icanhasadmin> oh..
 * icanhasadmin can't count
<Arwen> [21:25] <BluesKaj> everything seems ok , except my scrn res...won't save my 1152x864 settings , reverts to widecscreen 1280x1024 <-- how is 1280x1024 widescreen?
<BluesKaj> hi dennister , it seems good yeah ..so far anyway ...put adept notifier on ice for now tho...don't trust any more updates :P
<icanhasadmin> yeah,.. 1280x800 is wide i though
<icanhasadmin> *t
 * Arwen doesn't trust updates. It's Hardy after all.
<Alethes> BluesKaj: yeah, might as well just wait for hardy now
 * icanhasadmin pretends to be helpful
<BluesKaj> Arwen:  it is for me
<draik> Dr_willis_: Got it fixed. Made it start an empty session. Now I'm starting what I want and that will be my new session
<dennister> lol...know what you mean...well i'm gonna take off, night folks
<BluesKaj> nite dennister
<BluesKaj> not on Hardy , gutsy here
<Xbehave> does anybody know much about amarok, or ~/.kde ? ive got noexec on my /home but i want to install amarok scripts to
<BluesKaj> Arwen: ok it isn't wide screen but it's meant for larger scrn than this ol' 17" Mitsubishi Diamond plus 73
<prince_jammys> Xbehave: you mean you can't execute scripts in your home dir?
<Arwen> anyway reboot time... now if only kernels could be swapped on-the-fly
 * BluesKaj examines newly generated xorg.config file
<Xbehave> yeah, well i think i cant execute anything(including scripts) and i get an error when trying to install them from amarok
<flipstar> i'll leave now..
<flipstar> cya
<BluesKaj> strange , the xorg.config file is still empty
<Daisuke_Ido> shouldn't it be xorg.conf? >_>
<prince_jammys> yes
<Arwen> anyone here understand the inner workings of fglrx? the latest versions are supposed to be way faster, but they're dog slow on my system
<prince_jammys> not i
<BluesKaj> the latest versions don't run well on onboard ati
<yurimxpxman> how can I add music to my 6th generation iPod? I haven't had any luck.
<Authority> when booting, two devices get created for my one network card, wifi0 and wlan0.  Only wlan0 (hostap driver) is actually used and wifi0 just has a bunch of errors in dmesg.  how can I figure out what is creating wifi0 and stop it?
<BluesKaj> Arwen:  i have an ati x200G onboard and the restricted driver works well . even tvtime
<Authority> =
<Arwen> BluesKaj, odd, because on 8.2, MPlayer with GL output is at least 2-3 times slower.
<Arwen> and it has funky tearing
<BluesKaj> Arwen:  I'm on 8.37 , which is actually older i think
<eddy> someone speak spanish
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<prince_jammys> !es | eddy
<ubotu> eddy: please see above
<Admiral_Chicago> eddy: i do but ask there.
<Arwen> BluesKaj, it is. That one worked ok.
<Arwen> I'm on Hardy Heron though and apparently this is the only one supporting the .24 kernel
<eddy> thanks a lot
<beautifulsnow> how do you get hardy heron? O_o
<LjL> !hardy > beautifulsnow    (beautifulsnow, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Arwen> someone ought to fix that though.... the r300 driver is faster...
<Admiral_Chicago> Arwen: it is an F/OSS project...you could fix it
<Arwen> fglrx? it is NOT open
<Arwen> and that's what I'm complaining about
<Admiral_Chicago> oh i seemed to not read well...
<[Archon]> how can i get the url, username workgroup (etc) settings from smb://some.com/path so i can put it in the CLI (and fstab)?
<Stoffer> fsck is asking me to choose a different superblock to check my hard drive.... can someone help me choose the right one?
<Stoffer> nm
<Ahmuck> hi.  something happened to my battery meter.  battery meter does not seem to be showing correctly.  it dropped and rises sudenly
<BanTam> what a pain in the butt, all that work for nothing
<BanTam> so i guess i will ask
<BanTam> does anyone else know about MergedFB?
<Ahmuck> so i've been at 0.0% now for 10 min on the laptop battery bar
<dogma_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<pat_> Hi all, I am receiving a ton of these msg's: "bcm43xx: MAC suspend failed" I can access a term, but I can't start the gui, it fails at "initializing services". I just want to be able to get to the gui as I have an idea how to fix this if I can, any suggestions?
<tekteen> pat_: bcm43xx is the wifi driver
<tekteen> they are unrelated
<tekteen> pat_: as for X failing to start ...
<tekteen> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<pat_> tekteen: I understand that, and I believe I caused this because I was trying to get my wifi working. Now my new prob is that I cannot boot into the gui sinced I caused this problem
<tekteen> oh
<tekteen> pat_: has the gui ever worked
<tekteen> ?
<pat_> yes
<pat_> this is a new install on a new laptop, so it was working until I tried to switch from wired internet to wifi
<tekteen> pat_: what have you done lately? installed restricted drivers?
<tekteen> for the video I mean
<nosrednaekim> pat_» can you get to the login screen?
<pat_> last think i did was using knetworkmanager, I attempted to disconnect wired, switch to wireless, then when I restarted, it won't let me get past "initializing services", if I switch to a tty, I get constant msg's that I mentioned above, even while logged in
<pat_> nosrednaekim: yes
<nosrednaekim> pat_» its an unrelated problem... do you live in canada?
<pat_> yes
<nosrednaekim> bingo :)
<pat_> huh? lol
<pat_> kubuntu doesn't like people from Canada? :P
<tekteen> pat_: try to type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in a terminal
<nosrednaekim> tekteen» no no!
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> sorry
<nosrednaekim> tekteen» have you heard of the lang-pack problem yet?
<tekteen> nope
<nosrednaekim> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-kde-en/+bug/195647
<Daisuke_Ido> not that canada's a bad place, there's a problem with the updated language pack for en-CA
<pat_> nosrednaekim: I'm aware of that problem and did fix it (or so I think), can it pop up again?
<nosrednaekim> pat_» seems its hitting again.... did you remove those two packages?
<nosrednaekim> pat_» it may happen every time you update, i'm not sure
<pat_> if it's the same thing I'm thinking of, it caused all my k menu options to have some weird strings before the item, i have resolved that
<nosrednaekim> no..its different
<pat_> I'll check the link, brb
<nosrednaekim> pat_» the command to remove it is "sudo apt-get remove language-pack-kde-en language-pack-kde-base"
<draik> Is there an app that helps in learning another language? Particularly Japanese
<pat_> nosrednaekim: yep, that did it! Wow, so I had 2 diff probs at the same time. Now, anything I can do about the lang packs?
<nosrednaekim> yup, uninstall the,
<nosrednaekim> "them
<pat_> Can i just select us-en and that will work?
<pat_> they are now uninstalled
<nosrednaekim> actually... this might work better "sudo apt-get install language-pack-kde-en=1:7.10+20071120 language-pack-kde-en-base=1:7.10+20071012"
<nosrednaekim> that will install the old version
<pat_> k, i'll give that a try, brb
<pat_> ok, that worked. I was able to log out and relogin. Adept manager is suggesting I update to the new lang pack, I guess I don't want to do that then right?
<AgentZ86> if you have Ubuntu installed, and want to install Kubuntu to a different partition with also it's own swap partition will Ubuntu get messed up ??
<BanTam> adept manager always give me erros halfway through an upgrade
<BanTam> errors
<BanTam> EVERY time
<BanTam> i shouldve known better and used the terminal
<pat_> I'll seach that on google and see what more I can do about that. Thanks for your help nosrednaekim!
<pat_> That temp solved my logging into the gui problem, now to solve my stupid broadcom prob. Other than these 2 issues, I'm very happy with gutsy :)
<nosrednaekim> pat_» lol
 * BluesKaj vows to keep adept notifier hidden 'til this mess is cleaned up 
<noodles12> AgentZ86: why do you want to do that? You can install kubuntu-desktop and just change the session when you login
<noodles12> AgentZ86: kubuntu is just ubuntu with KDE instead of gnome.
<jumpkick> my kubuntu desktop went blank (no desktop icons, but taskbar still), so I restarted X, now when I try to login to the desktop again from KDM, I get to "initializing system services", then X crashes and I'm back to KDM
<jumpkick> is there some way I can troubleshoot this?
<mrunagi> kubuntu doesnt correct my spelling anymore
<AgentZ86> noodles12: well, I'm not sure really I want to run the java app from www.fxcm.com and it's actually working, but when I open a position in my trade I can't set stops/limits, and someone told me they are using Kubuntu and they don't have a problem, so I wanted to test for myself. I don't know why it would be different, or why I can't use all the features of this trading platform, but I figured I would try it
<mrunagi> how can i turn that back on
<noodles12> jumpkick: i'd check in /var/log/syslog & /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jumpkick> noodles12: thanks I'll tail both those and see what happens
<pat_> jumpkick: I just had that prob and nosrednaekim solved it for me: uninstall lang packs doing this from a term: sudo apt-get remove language-pack-kde-en language-pack-kde-base
<noodles12> AgentZ86: if it works fine in kubuntu just "sudo apt-get install kubuntu"     then log out. and change the session to kde and log back in. u should then be in "kubuntu" and try your ap
<AgentZ86> noodles12: basically I'm using Ubuntu Gutsy and all works very well, however this java start app I thought worked, but after further review I noticed I could not set my stop/limit orders, the button just does not work. But the close position button does work.
<jumpkick> pat_: I noticed those lang packs were updated and xine was uninstalled when I first logged in today
<jumpkick> I'll give that a shot
<AgentZ86> noodles12: thanks, but why would kubuntu be any different for this java app ?
<pat_> same thing for me, that's when my probs started
<nosrednaekim> jumpkick» yup... you canucks are getting hit hard this week:)
<AgentZ86> I'll try it anyhow I have to see
<noodles12> AgentZ86: I honestly have no idea on that issue. just trying ot save you from installing kubuntu on dif. partition. My guess is maybe something with the kdelibs or different default preferences in kubuntu
<pat_> I had my lang pack set to en-ca (canada), I reinstalled them, set everything to en-us and it all appears to work fine now
<AgentZ86> and sudo apt-get install kubuntu, won't harm my current Ubuntu installation ?
<pat_> nosrednaekim: thanks again, this was my last stop before reinstalling. You saved me a couple of hours for sure :)
<nosrednaekim> pat_» you are welcome....alot of people have been reinstalling.. and THEN coming here
<AgentZ86> noodles12: and sudo apt-get install kubuntu, won't harm my current Ubuntu installation ?
<nosrednaekim> AgentZ86» nope... and its "kubuntu-desktop"
<noodles12> AgentZ86: kubuntu-desktop
<noodles12> nvm he  beat me
<AgentZ86> oh, ok thanks,
<noodles12> AgentZ86: and no it won't.
<AgentZ86> can I use the applications/add remove menu for that also ?
<jumpkick> nosrednaekim - yeah I'm a Canadian... :D ...  removing language-pack-kde-en has resolved it
<pat_> nosrednaekim: if anyone asks in the future, I've tested several ways now, it appears that if I select en-us and then upgrade, I'm not having those probs anymore. Since there isn't any difference between canada and the usa really, it's no big deal till they get this fixed
<AgentZ86> or synaptic ? or just apt-get is the best ?
<jumpkick> thanks everybody
<nosrednaekim> pat_» yeah... thats probably best... or just switch to a US mirror
<noodles12> AgentZ86: i think all the above. though kubuntu uses adept_manager instead of synaptic. you might already have it since you had ubuntu installed first.
<jumpkick> pat_: we spell colour with a u
<jumpkick> :P
<pat_> jumpkick: and flavour, and aboot :P
<nosrednaekim> jumpkick» well its about time you learned the correct spelling :)
<jumpkick> nosrednaekim: you better tell the Brits from whom we both got our language before you guys started mispelling everything... lol
<shaffy> okay, help is needed.  today, after i installed the latest kubuntu updates, KDE login would no longer work -- an x-restart would happen at "loading desktop."  i reinstalled kubuntu just now, did an update from the repositories and i've gotten the same problem... is there something going on with the latest upgrades?
<jumpkick> or should I say correcting everything
<pat_> shaffy: sudo apt-get remove language-pack-kde-en language-pack-kde-base
<nosrednaekim> shaffy» you are canadian....see aren't I smart?
<shaffy> nosrednaekim: yes, why???
<jumpkick> we are being desimated by the package updater...  hahaha
<shaffy> pat_: so there is a problem?
<nosrednaekim> shaffy» kubuntu declared war of canucks yesterday
<pat_> shaffy: yes, kubuntu doesn't like us canadians anymore :)
<shaffy> haha
<noodles12> didn't know there were so many canadians in here =P
<pat_> nosrednaekim: lol
<shaffy> lol
<shaffy> what's going on though?
<nosrednaekim> the lang-pack is screwed up
<shaffy> but why just the canucks?
<jumpkick> the lang-pack update nuked us
<noodles12> kubuntu officially stopped supporting canadians
<shaffy> lol
<shaffy> yeah
<jumpkick> bitterness over the dollar going to $1.01 is my bet
<pat_> shaffy: after you do that, reinstall it, switch everything to en-us, upgrade, and no more problems (other than the fact you have to suffer americans dreadful spelling errors, lol)
<shaffy> pat_: they will fix it eventually, though?
<jumpkick> that and those US McDonald's dollar menu ads
<nosrednaekim> shaffy» probably.
<pat_> shaffy: I'm sure they will, nobody wants to suffer canadians fury :P
<shaffy> lol yeah
<nosrednaekim> shaffy» its confirmed and they are working on it... BTW..... if you look at the error, its something about plurals or something ;)
<jumpkick> shaffy: sudo apt-get remove language-pack-kde-en
<jumpkick> fixed it for me
<jumpkick> if you can get to a shell to do it
<shaffy> okay.. so language-pack-kde-base does not need to be removed then?
<jumpkick> didn't exist on my system
<nosrednaekim> shaffy» it may..not sure.
<nosrednaekim> shaffy» try without
<AgentZ86> installing kubuntu-desktop now via synaptic, and all dependencies which synaptic automatically selected fingers crossed
<shaffy> okay, thanks everyone.  much appreciated.. i knew something was up.
<nosrednaekim> AgentZ86» BTW... are you canadian?
<AgentZ86> no
<nosrednaekim> AgentZ86» awesome... you shouldn't have any problems then
<noodles12> lol
<AgentZ86> thanks
<mot> how do i reconfigure xorg.conf?
<shaffy> okay, later everyone.  thx.  i'll be back in a few mins.  peace.
<jumpkick> lol
<nosrednaekim> mot» "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" what is your problem?
<BluesKaj> language-pack-kde-base must be removed as well
<BluesKaj> we canadians gotta stick together ... someone owes us an apology for this mess :)
<jumpkick> we need a metapackage... so we can "sudo apt-get install help-canadians"
<AgentZ86> crap it's asking for my default display manager ? I don't know what it is ?
<Pici> jumpkick: eh?
<jumpkick> Pici: to automatically remove the lang packs
<nosrednaekim> AgentZ86» select gdm
<jumpkick> eh
<AgentZ86> thanks
<jumpkick> kdm
<Pici> :p
<jumpkick> gdm is gnome
<jumpkick> the enemy!
<AgentZ86> oh crap
<jumpkick> :P
<Strangelet> I accidentally removed everything on my KDE panel, now, I am trying to move things back into place, but applets such as the 'system tray' and 'taskbar' cannot seem to be moved. How do I move them?
<nosrednaekim> jumpkick» but he is using ubuntu...
<AgentZ86> I already have ubuntu installed so I want the kdm darn
<jumpkick> it actually doesn't matter
<nosrednaekim> AgentZ86» it doesn't matter
<jumpkick> they both will work fine
<AgentZ86> where can I change it after the install finishes
<AgentZ86> ?
<jumpkick> ^^ - what he said
<nosrednaekim> AgentZ86» "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm"
<noodles12> AgentZ86: just log out. change session to kde. and log back in
<nosrednaekim> noodles12» I think he means the display manager
<noodles12> oh.. my bad
<mrnotproper> :q
<mrnotproper> ohh sorry..
<shaffy> okay, i'm back.  so where do i change the language setting so i can do an update without my comp crashing?
<noodles12> shouldn't he keep it as gdm? since he is just trying kubuntu . he already has ubuntu installed?
<AgentZ86> yep when synaptic got to a point it asked which display manager I wanted kdm or gdm for default
<shaffy> change it to american english i'm guessing?
<nosrednaekim> shaffy» ya.... REAL english ;)
<shaffy> hehe
<nosrednaekim> shaffy» british english might actually be closer though
<jumpkick> non-english english
<jcgkffycs> I there a global shortcut key combination toswitch desktops?
<nosrednaekim> jcgkffycs» no, you can set one though
<jcgkffycs> how? I have looked through all the config dialogues.
<Peng> Ok. I'd like to install Kubuntu on a system with two hard drives in RAID 1, with partitions with some data on them. Can I reuse the partitions without losing data?
<AgentZ86> so I wanted kdm ?? display manager right ?
<nosrednaekim> AgentZ86» doesn't matter.
<AgentZ86> once install completes I can "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm ?
<noodles12> AgentZ86: i don't think it
<AgentZ86> doesn't matter, ok
<nosrednaekim> Peng» yes, I think you can
<BluesKaj> brit english and canadian english have the *our spellings in common
<jumpkick> my bet is it would be an update-alternatives
<AgentZ86> I was just thinking to stay with the most pure kde as I can in my test of this java app. I want to see the difference between how it works with Ubuntu vs Kubuntu
<jumpkick> AgentZ86: testing a java app doesn't matter
<jumpkick> (I'm a java programmer @ work)
<Peng> nosrednaekim: One thing is, the installer seems to be aware of the disk (/dev/sd*) devices, not the RAID devices..
<jumpkick> long as they both launch the KDE desktop the are the same
<nosrednaekim> Peng» yes, I think you have to use the alternate installer to correctly set up the RAID
<AgentZ86> Jumpkick thats what I thought, but I'm missing a feature of an app. on my Ubuntu where someone else is using Kubuntu and has no problem,  and I dont' know why so I figured I would try the Kubuntu also to see if there was any difference on my end
<nosrednaekim> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<jumpkick> both gdm and kdm esseentially hand-off X to kwin, etc
<Peng> nosrednaekim: The alternate installer? As in when booting, not "Start and install Kubuntu"?
<nosrednaekim> Peng» another whole CD
<nosrednaekim> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<adred> hello, why is it that theres no compiz icon after i installed it. i followed the instructions in help.kubuntu but its not working
<jumpkick> AgentZ86: dependancies are a bit different for gnome desktop (gtk based) vs. kde desktop (qt-based)
<Peng> nosrednaekim: I have the DVD, so it should have it. One boot entry is "alternate installer" or something.
<nosrednaekim> adred» there IS no compiz icon.
<Peng> nosrednaekim: Is the alternate installer a CLI?
<nosrednaekim> Peng» ah... yeah thats probably it
<jumpkick> AgentZ86: you might consider that you will still have the gnome dependancies if you are installing kde in addtion to gnome
<adred> ok, but i tried to run through run command by typing ccsm, it didn't load up
<jumpkick> for a true test you probably want to do a clean install of kubuntu (no gnome libs) inside a VM
<AgentZ86> thats something I did consider that is why I was considering to install on a separate partition to try my test, but I really don't understand why a java app would work on Kubuntu and not on Ubuntu
<Peng> Right, it's a CLI...
<noodles12> jumpkick: or he could install kubuntu-desktop. then go into kubuntu and remove ubuntu-destkop ?
<adred> so how do i access compiz then?
<nosrednaekim> adred» use "compiz --replace"
<AgentZ86> I don't want to mess up my Ubuntu though I use this thing for work everyday
<adred> i did it already..
<noodles12> AgentZ86: i missed a bit of the chat. are you in kubuntu and tried the app?
<jumpkick> noodles12: he could but he doesn't want to mess up his gnome desktop
<AgentZ86> no I'm in Ubuntu
<jumpkick> AgentZ86: install vmware-server, put a kubuntu image in a vm and test
<AgentZ86> Ubuntu, the app works, but there is like one right click feature with a menu that has one menu item disabled
<jumpkick> delete VM when done
<jumpkick> oh
<AgentZ86> I right click and I should be able to select stop/limit or close, and only the close button works in the trading platform
<jumpkick> AgentZ86: eclipse-trader or something?
<AgentZ86> Someone told me they use Kubuntu and the app works perfect, and the right click menu items work well, so I figured I try something with Kubuntu to see for myself
<jumpkick> sounds fishy
<AgentZ86> it's www.fxcm.com it's their java platform
<jumpkick> maybe you don't have permission or maybe the channel doesn't support it
<jumpkick> or maybe time of day prevents it
<BluesKaj> ok gents , after removing those language packs , evertime i run an install I get this :perl: warning: Setting locale failed. perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:LANGUAGE = (unset),:LC_ALL = (unset),LANG = "en_CA.UTF-8". perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C")....I't's prolly just unimportant but zi'd still like to get rid of the warnings . ...any suggestions ?
<adred> the instructions say, KMenu->Settings-> CompizConfig...but i couldn't' find "CompizConfig icon nor link in the KMenu...:(
<AgentZ86> but it says for apple users standalone platform or something, but it seems to all work but that feature,
<jumpkick> BluesKaj: ignore it
<AgentZ86> I'm guessing i have to restart to open kubuntu desktop huh ?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj» install a us lang pack
<prince_jammys> adred: try typing in terminal:::   ccsm
<AgentZ86> be back after test
<jumpkick> AgentZ86: log out / login or xnest
<AgentZ86> thanks
<BluesKaj> the US lang pack didn't work the previous install , nosrednaekim
<jumpkick> xnest is how I tested kde4
<adred> it says ccsm is not currently installed
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj»^_^
<BluesKaj> it was broken too
<Strangelet> I accidentally removed everything on my KDE panel, now, I am trying to move things back into place, but applets such as the 'system tray' and 'taskbar' cannot seem to be moved. How do I move them?
<adred> ive just installed it
<prince_jammys> adred: try::   compiz --replace
<noodles12> Strangelet: there should mea  small arrow towards buttom left of the applet. right click there to move
<adred> i got this: Checking for Xgl: not present.
<adred> No whitelisted driver found
<adred> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<adred> no /usr/bin/metacity found, exiting
<nosrednaekim> bye guys.... good luck to you canadians....
<nosrednaekim> adred» you have an ATI?
<adred> yes
<BluesKaj> well, bedtime for old guys ...this kubuntu sha-mozz has worn me out :)
<Strangelet> noodles12: I do not see any such arrows :(
<BluesKaj> nite all
<nosrednaekim> adred» which driver are you using
<nosrednaekim> night BluesKaj
<noodles12> Strangelet: it shows up when u put your mouse over it
<Strangelet> noodles12: not showing up
<adred> i couldn't remember which one,.
<nosrednaekim> adred» did you install it with the restricted-manager?
<adred> i installed through console
<adred> i installed it through console
<nosrednaekim> adred» you downloaded it off the ATI website?
<oloughlin75> I bet he apt-get'ed it
<adred> no, i just stumbled on certain forum thread discussing about How To install ati drivers. i just followed whats written there
<noodles12> AgentZ86: u in kubuntu now? how'd it go?
<AgentZ86> hmm, It said on reboot I was using Kubuntu but I saw no selection for Gnome or KDE it just went to Kbuntu automatically ?
<nosrednaekim> adred» ohhhh
<nosrednaekim> bye guys
<adred> something has gone wrong?
<noodles12> AgentZ86: you change the session at the login screen to change between the two
<AgentZ86> I can't tell anything really different desktop appears the same, still looks like Gnome
<AgentZ86> I didn't see a selection to change anything I'll try again
<adred> should i redo it? maybe you a better idea on how to install it
<adred> have
<adred> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx --> that's the one i used to install the ati driver
<Konner> Hello
<Strangelet> How do I move my taskbar about? I cannot find any 'arrows' or anything of the sort when I hover my mouse around it.
<BanTam> did you try just dragging it with your mouse?
<noodles12> Strangelet: the actual task bar you just click on and drag
<Konner> I need help setting up my Linksys WMP54GS Wireless card on Kubuntu.
<Konner> Im on Windows XP right now looking for help
<BanTam> you got to use ndiswrapper Konner
<BanTam> with windows drivers
<Konner> I have NO clue how to get NDISwrapper
<BanTam> its easy
<Konner> and how to use it
<Strangelet> hehe, hallo again noodles12, yah, that moves the KDE menu bar, but that is all
<Konner> Can you help me then?
<BanTam> gimme a sec to find the info for you
<BanTam> sure
<Konner> ok
<Konner> =]
<tophat> wtf mate
<BanTam> konner 1st you got to get ndiswrapper
<Konner> How do i install ndiswrapper
<Konner> i have it downloaded
<Konner> \and extracted on my desktop
<BanTam> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper
<BanTam> you need 2 files
<Konner> Which ones/
<BanTam> Ndiswrapper-common & ndiswrapper-utils
<Konner> ohh
<Konner> i have those
<Konner> installed
<Konner> already
<BanTam> you sure?
<Konner> yeah
<BanTam> ok
<Konner> i downlaoded thewm
<BanTam> you got your windows wifi drivers?
<Konner> yes
<BanTam> put them in your home folder
<Konner> And i accedently changed it to manual configureation
<BanTam> did you have your wifi working at all?
<Konner> no
<BanTam> what did you change to manual?
<Konner> the wireless
<Konner> i changed it on accedent
<BanTam> shouldnt be a problem
<BanTam> ok now go into a terminal
<Konner> im on windows.
<BanTam> oh
<BanTam> ok well
<Konner> internet not working on linux.
<BanTam> np
<r240> can anyone help a total kubuntu newb? too many problems/questions to solve :/
<BanTam> in terminal you need to type
<Daisuke_Ido> !ask | r240
<ubotu> r240: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<BanTam> ndiswrapper -i  <nameof driver.inf>
<Konner> do i need the <>
<r240> let me take a deep breath
<BanTam> CORRECTION
<BanTam> you need to type
<BanTam> sudo ndiswrapper -i  <nameof driver.inf>
<BanTam> then
<BanTam> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<BanTam> then sudo ndiswrapper -m
<BanTam> that should be it
<Konner> do i need the <> on it?
<BanTam> no
<Konner> ok
<Konner> ill brb if i have any problem ill come back
<BanTam> then you right click on the network manager and you SHOULD see wireless networks available to you
<Konner> ok
<Konner> But its on manual
<Konner> i dont see the wireless
<Konner> theres no wireless tab
<Konner> or whatever
<BanTam> knetwork manager?
<Konner> theres that
<BanTam> thats it
<Konner> but when i right click it
<Konner> it doesnt say
<Konner> Wireless Networks
<Konner> it says wired
<BanTam> it wonr say anything until there is a wireless network
<Konner> Ok
<Konner> ill brb
<BanTam> k
<r240> 1) i have no sound. a quick look shows that soundblaster is detected, it just seems like the driver/module is not loaded for some reason. 2) i have no video either. it seems i have to install extra (forget what it's called now, restricted extra maybe?) package for codecs which apparently includes java which i am not sure if i want. I would probably want support for rm, mpg and the like as well. I have installed flash nonfree so in
<r240> ternet streaming is fine. 3) i have firefox 2 but for some reason, every time i download something, the download manager will only allow me to save to root,home or desktop, none of my other two partitions are listed. 4) i need support to play mp3 as well
<mkquist> r240: if u have no video and audio r u booting to shell?
<r240> i am not even sure what that means -_-
<r240> <--- total newb :/
<mkquist> well, u said u have no sound and u have no video...
<r240> i can't play video and i have no sound
<mkquist> r240: ahh.. ic now.. diff, yes youll need restricted see !medibuntu for that
<mkquist> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<r240> i have onboard sound as mobo beeps when i over-backspace in xchat
<r240> i can grab restricted from adept yest?
<AgentZ86> java app no different, in kde, I wonder why that one person can use it in Kubuntu, it's probably nothing to do with it, and more likely something to do with my java install or something
<mkquist> r240: for sound i find this post useful - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<mkquist> r240: yes, that side will tell you how
<AgentZ86> well, thanks for the help all, chat at ya tomorrow
<mkquist> r240: the medibuntu one that is
<r240> so you know, i have read several pages on my sound problem already and i have only a headache to show. then again, i am a total newb @_@
<r240> the cmds for console is killing me -_-
<r240> anyways, let me read that link real quick. thank you
<regeya> heh
<mkquist> r240: that page is really step by step
<r240> ah
<r240> i DID read that page
<r240> i got to step 3
<r240> i have no idea how to find my driver from that link
 * regeya realizes that growing up in the AppleDOS and MS-DOS days was good for him
<Konner> I had a problem
<BanTam> ?
 * r240 just switched from windows four days ago
<regeya> no longer?
<noodles12> AgentZ86: you're back. i'm guesssing it didn't work
<Konner> I forgot to include the .sys file so it didnt complete the installation
<r240> anyone help with step 3 please?
<Konner> now it says its already installed
<regeya> r240: hang in there, you'll get it; sounds like you're determined so that's good
<BanTam> lol
<shaffy> does anyone know how to set Krusader as the default file manager?
<BanTam> ok lemme think
<Konner> :S
<regeya> heh, every new computer I've had since '98, I've had to fight with sound problems on (except the ones where I say 'to heck with this, my old sound card worked!' and throw that'un in)
<BanTam> goto /etc/ndiswrapper and delete the folder that has your drivers name on it
<Konner> It says access denied i tried that
<BanTam> and make sure all the files for your driver are available before you do it again
<r240> the thing is my sound worked under v6 immediately after install
<Konner> i put all the files in.
<r240> 7.1 not so lucky :/
<BanTam> you did sudo rm /etc/ndiswrapper/drivername?
<r240> anyways, anyone can explain step 3 please?
<BanTam> you gotta do it as root
<Konner> oh.
<BanTam> :)
<regeya> well, r240 you can probably find your sound card under kinfocenter (under K menu -> system)  it'll likely be listed under pci
<noodles12> r240: if i'm not mistaken. step 3 is jus tto go that site and look for chipset manufacturer of your card?
<regeya> that's essentially equiv. to running 'lspci' from the command line
<r240> i know it's silly but i have no idea how to look for my chipset
<noodles12> r240: or someting close to what you got from typing "lspci -v" in the konsole
<r240> i can find my sound card but step 3 suggests i need to know the driver name?
<r240> which i can't find
<regeya> r240: and if you don't find it in kinfocenter or via lspci, if you still have windows installed, you can likely find it under the control panel
<r240> apparently i have type 10 alsa emulation for my driver?
<regeya> r240: lspci or kinfocenter will give you a list of the hardware on the pci bus.  unless you're using usb audio or something, that's where your sound card is likely to be, on the pci bus.  if you look for 'sound' or 'audio' or something similar, you can usually get a clue as to what chipset you have
<r240> that's the thing, what is chipset?
<r240> i have a soundblaster live 5.1
<r240> under kinfocenter, it lists a lot of info that i don't understand -_-
<regeya> ok...hey, I think that's what I have.
<r240> well then! show me what you know!
<regeya> 00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 0a) <- yep
<regeya> so that's...
<r240> where are you reading that?
<regeya> emu10k1
<regeya> r240: lspci
<regeya> from the konsole
<r240> ah, i am in kinfocenter
<r240> let me get to konsole
<regeya> in my case, my chipset is emu10k1
<regeya> it's also listed in kinfocenter
<regeya> the pci tab is just the output of lspci, I think
<r240> where mine say emul10kl, it's listed under synth devices
<regeya> anyways, I wonder what your chipset is; my card was just supported pretty much out of the box
<Konner> I couldnt remove it
<Konner> it says its a directory
<r240> ugh. it did for 6 but not for 7.1
<BanTam> ok try this
<BanTam> sudo ndiswrapper -e <drivername.inf>
<Konner> I removed the .inf
<Konner> but i cant reemove the directory
<Konner> so it cant install
<r240> so my chipset is emu10kl?
<BanTam> try that command
<Konner> k
<r240> it says module emu10kl is not found
<r240> but that's what's showing under lspci
<crimsun_> snd-emu10k1
<crimsun_> emu10k1 is the OSS/Free's name.
<r240> i typed sudo modprobe snd-emu10kl per step 4
<r240> it gave me fatal: module not found
<crimsun_> r240: it's not an 'el'
<crimsun_> r240: it's a 'one'
<Konner> Ahh
<Konner> I got the drivers and stuff installed
<BanTam> ok
<Konner> but the manual configuration doesnt work
<Konner> i have it on that
<r240> eee emmmmm uuuuuuuuu one zero kay ellll   right?
<Konner> i cant choose my network
<Konner> :(
<BanTam> what happens when you right click on the network manager?
<Konner> It says wired
<Konner> and below for wireless it says manual
<Daisuke_Laptop> one zero kay one
<r240> oh
<crimsun_> r240: you seem to have missed my memo.  not l as in 'el' but 1 as in 'one'.
<BanTam> hmm
<Konner> i need to turn off manual configureation
<BanTam> did you try reboting after you install the drivers?
<Konner> It worldnt work
<Konner> because of manual configureation
<Konner> i need to turn that off
<hvgotcodes> i just installed kde4 on regular ubuntu -- effects like shadows/translucency don't work -- is this a known issue or did i bork something up?
<r240> hmm
<r240> what should i expect or do i move on to step 5?
<r240> let me try
<BanTam> you need to right clikc then go into options
<Daisuke_Laptop> hvgotcodes: the guys in #kubuntu-kde4 might have better luck helping you figure that out
<hvgotcodes> thankyou
<BanTam> and check off start knetmanager automatcially at startup
<Konner> What else after that
<Konner> ok
<Konner> after that?
<BanTam> that should do it
<Konner> ok
<Konner> brb
<BanTam> k
<r240> um
<r240> what do i do after i type: sudo nano /etc/modules snd-emu10k1 ?
<r240> it's giving me a weird menu thingy
<r240> ooops
<r240> i add snd-emu10k1 beneath fuse and lp?
<regeya> whoops, r240, was gone; wife is doing thesis, I made the mistake of setting up a postgres8.2 db with oobase as the frontend...heh
 * regeya has two different tech support hats on right now :->
<r240> it's ok, others have been helpful
<regeya> eeeexcellent
<r240> how do i exit module? should i save before i exit?
 * regeya realizes he had intended to go to bed nearly two hours ago...good night, all...
<Konner> uhh
<BanTam> whats wrong?
<Konner> it didnt disable manual configuration
<BanTam> lol
<Konner> still says Manual
<BanTam> ok
<BanTam> right click on it
<BanTam> the go into manual configuration
<r240> help. how do i save module in konsole?
<Konner> I clicked that many times
<Konner> what do i do after
<BanTam> what do you see?
<Konner> uhh..
<BanTam> after you click on manual config what happens?
<Konner> All it does is let me disable the connection or enable or config the connection
<BanTam> it doens show you any wireless networks?
<Konner> no
<Konner> I cant pick any because of the manual configuration
<BanTam> what happens when you left click on it?
<Konner> It brings up some box saying no device
<BanTam> im wondering if the dirvers are actually working
<Konner> It all worked fine on ubuntu but i like the KDE enviroment
<BanTam> your going to have to go back into linux and at the terminal type iwconfig and see if it shows youe wifi adapter
<Konner> ok
<Konner> Ahhh
<BanTam> ?
<Konner> no it doesnt show i have a wireless device
<Konner> No wonder.
<BanTam> you folled all the steps?
<BanTam> followed?
<Konner> yea
<Konner> h
<BanTam> what happened after you entered sudo modprobe ndiswrapper?
<Konner> It did nothing actualy
<BanTam> ok
<BanTam> and then you finished by entering sudo ndiswrapper -m ?
<evilbug> is there any way to stop touchpad tap-click without an external app? (there is no Touchpad tab in Mouse menu).
<Konner> Yeah after that
<Konner> it regestered something
<beener> rm-fR ~ / .config / deluge can some one tell me what this does?
<BanTam> yeah thats what tells it to start when you login
<BanTam> well im not sure beener but its going to delete something
<BanTam> prob your deluge folder
<beener> i was told it was a solution to fix delugs loading problem
<BanTam> yeah it will delete it
<BanTam> lol
<BanTam> thatll fix it alright
<beener> so it should only delet that folder?
<BanTam> konner: i would try running sudo modprobe ndiswrapper again, the after you enter that type iwconfig
<BanTam> also you type sudo ndiswrapper -l
<Konner> Hmm
<BanTam> it will tell you if it installed the driver you should see the drivers name
<beener> ?
<Konner> Ok
<Konner> ill brb again
<BanTam> ok
<Konner> i hope this works
<Konner> x]
<BanTam> me too
<BanTam> beener whats wrong?
<Lynoure> beener: without the space after rm, nothing. With a space DON'T DO IT.
<beener> it that im trying to help a friend and that the only solution i get but for an odd reson. when he ran it his free space went from 5 to 11 gigs
<beener> this was before i asked
<Lynoure> beener: it would delete your whole home because of there being extra spaces in the path.
<Lynoure> unless it just gave an error, anyway, nothing you'd want.
<beener> damn i thnk that what happend...
<anon32> BanTam, welcome back
<BanTam> :)
<BanTam> thanks
<Lynoure> beener: that's bad. I hope you had either backups or a brand new install...
<beener> nope i know he didnt
<beener> should it only delete the home folder?
<Lynoure> beener: it probably also tries to delete your /  (root filesystem)
<beener> damn
<Lynoure> beener: and .config and deluge, but at that point those would not be left anymore
<beener> when he told me it jump from 5 to 11 gigs
<beener> i told him to cut the power
<BanTam> someone gave me a similiar command years ago in one of my many failed attempts to learn linux wiped out my entire drive
<Strangelet> I cannot move many of the applets on my main KDE toolbar. The taskbar won't move either. The K Menu is virtually the only movable thing, And that is because it has an option. I am apparently supposed to see an 'arrow' or something of the sorts when I hover my mouse over it, but I see nothing. I also tried putting the applets back in, from left to right, taht did not work either. What can I do??
<BanTam> theres some real assh*les out there
<beener> so he booted it up and got to the mantance shell  ran fschk or sumthing along the lines. and now it boots fine
<BanTam> i need a ciggarette
<BanTam> brb
<beener> hes just missing some music and movies now
<Lynoure> beener: that one, in theory, could have been a botched  rm -rf ~/.config/deluge  , which would just remove the deluge directory and everything in it
<beener> his whole home folder is basicly gone he said
<Konner> Ok
<Konner> Im getting some airwaves going on
<Konner> xD
<Konner> it found it
<Konner> but im not getting ANY connection
<Lynoure> beener: best way to live with it is to consider it a learning experience. Lessons: 1) Do not run commands you are not sure about 2) Whitespace in commands is significant 3) Take backups regularly
<beener> if it runs now it not that bad, right? i know he can always get the files again.
<beener> yea
<Lynoure> beener: and also it might help to know something similar happens to very very many people at some point of their Linux life
<Konner> BanTan
<beener> ... i knew they were harsh comands but it was the only "fix" i found
<beener> least it boot now
<Konner> pssh
<billyBobO> does anyone know if Wubi will be available for Kubuntu 8.04?  Or will kubuntu-desktop be needed to install afterwards?
<Konner> Help now?
<Konner> x]
<beener> he said all his stuff need to be configured again
<Konner> =[
<BanTam> im back i needed a smoke break
<BanTam> whats happeneing?
<Konner> xD
<BanTam> any luck?
<Konner> It found a connection
<Konner> it was doing something
<BanTam> magnificent
<BanTam> ;)
<Konner> but the manual config wasnt helping at all
<beener> damn i just wish it happend to me instead of him.
<Konner> It wouldnt conenct
<Konner> But it was doing something
<BanTam> is it wep protected?
<Konner> I might need to check the forums on how to disable this
<Konner> :S
<Konner> yeah its WEP
<BanTam> id it prompt you for the key?
<Konner> No
<Konner> it wouldnt do anything
<BanTam> hrmm
<Konner> I couldnt conenct
<BanTam> im really not too sure how to get that out of manual mode
<BanTam> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<BanTam> try there
<BanTam> i wish i could be of more help
<BanTam> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+sources/knetworkmanager/+gethelp
<BanTam> Konner try this
<BanTam> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+question/15308
<Konner> ok
<factotum> If I would like to install KDE (to play around with dolphin) and not install the whole blasted kubuntu suite, what should i be looking for as far as packages?
<beener> does anyone here know how to configure the setting on a torrent client to be optimized for you conection? (deluge is working now
<beener> )
<factotum> i did an apt-cache search kde and got quite a list
<BanTam> beener when you 1st run deluge it shold run you through a wizard
<beener> it doesnt do the specifics though
<BanTam> such as?
<beener> the whole bandwith settings
<BanTam> then go into preferences and then into bandwidth
<beener> i had to have a friend do it before but i realy dont want to have him go through it again
<beener> er ill get him to do it again
<konner> uhh
<konner> holy crap.
<BanTam> it works?
<konner> it connected to the internet when i loged onto
<BanTam> sweet
<konner> thats weird
<konner> needed a restart
<BanTam> yeah i was gonna mention that
<BanTam> lol
<konner> thanks for your help!
<BanTam> np
<konner> now i can get wine downloaded
<ubuntu> hi
<konner> =]
<BanTam> lol
<beener> Lynoure thanks for you help
<ubuntu> i need help
<BanTam> you might wanna check for updatres too
<Lynoure> beener: you are welcome
<Lynoure> ubuntu: just ask your question and probably someone on the channel will help you
<BanTam> not to get off topic but did anyone see the picture of john gotti before he died?
<BanTam> OMG
<Lynoure> If that's not off topic, I don't know what is :)
<BanTam> lol
<BanTam> i said it was..lol
<Lynoure> BanTam: oh, I'm not native speaker of English, so "not to get off topic" sounded more like claiming it would not get things offtopic
<konner> how do i check for updates with kubuntu
<konner> x]
<BanTam> oh im sorry
<konner> im not familiar with the KDE
<konner> but its so sexy
<BanTam> well i use the terminal
<konner> what do i type
<Lynoure> konner: either with adept somehow, or   sudo apt-get update   from commandline
<BanTam> sudo apt-get update  then sudo apt-get upgrade
<BanTam> i dont use adept for u pdates i have nothing but probs with it
<BanTam> it gives me errors halfway through the upgrade
<BanTam> type 1st: sudo apt-get update
<konner> Nope aparently no updates
<BanTam> then: sudo apt-get upgrade
<konner> when i start the computer it says its up-to-date
<BanTam> well then your in good shape
<konner> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<konner> is that good
<BanTam> yes
<konner> ok
<konner> ^_^
<BanTam> unless you want the latest upgrades to kde
<BanTam> then you gotta add a repository
<BanTam> every time i see repository i think of suppositories
<BanTam> lol
<konner> lmao now i cant install wine
<BanTam> ?
<konner> it says
<BanTam> why not?
<BanTam> sudo apt-get install wine
<konner> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<konner> wine: Depends: binfmt-support (>= 1.1.2) but it is not installable
<konner> E: Broken packages
<konner> =/
<konner> And i downloaded that package
<konner> and  Gdebi just quits
<BanTam> try this in terminal
<konner> k\
<konner> k
<BanTam> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<konner> did nothing
<BanTam> you have synaptic ?
<konner> uhh
<konner> whats that
<konner> :S
<Lynoure> konner: that's like Adept, but for Gnome
<BanTam> package manager
<BanTam> youe in KDE right?
<BanTam> your
<konner> yeah
<konner> KDE
<BanTam> o go into the kmenu then into system
<konner> k
<BanTam> see if you got synaptic  package manage r in there
<konner> no
<konner> i have Adept Manager
<BanTam> k
<BanTam> you might be better off using automatix
<konner> whats that
<Lynoure> konner: sudo apt-get -f install   sometimes fixes such problems
<intelikey> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Lynoure> !automatix
<Lynoure> intelikey: :)
<intelikey> sorry Lynoure didn't notice you were here.
<BanTam> ok forget i mentioned that
<BanTam> lol
<Lynoure> intelikey: you got it first, anyway, no need to wait for me :)
<BanTam> thanks
<konner> go there>
<konner> aww i dont feel like reading that
<konner> >.<
<BanTam> lol
<konner> Im tired
<BanTam> i haer ya
<konner> like like 1 AM here
<BanTam> same here
<BanTam> im in NY
<konner> Im in Oklahoma
<konner> lmao i need to set my clock on here
<konner> it keeps saying 22:00
<konner> i need central time
<konner> x]
<intelikey> linux is not good for hardware clocks.
<konner> neither is my windows XP its always a hour ahead
<konner> xD
<BanTam> lol
<konner> I had to reinstall everything like 5 times yesterday
<nick77>  umount /dev/hdd1
<nick77> umount: /media/hdd1: device is busy
<nick77> umount: /media/hdd1: device is busy
<nick77> help?
<konner> i found out i cant resize a linux partition without messing it up
<BanTam> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<mkquist> konner: was it ur system partition?
<intelikey> nick77 so close the windows that are pointing to it.  and right click the icon on the desktop and tell it to umount
<konner> Yeah the first time i installed Ubuntu it gave me only 7 GB and i tried resizing it
<nick77> it was amarok.......... i closed it thanks
<kaminix> Hmm... the new kaffeine package is not compatible with the old kaffeine-xine package in repos. When I run aptitude full-upgrade it wants to remove kaffeine and kaffenie-xine, then when I reinstall kaffeine and then kaffeine-xine they get removed again.
<konner> this is funny
<mkquist> konner: yeah that can be a problem
<konner> whats with kubuntu and everything with a K
<intelikey> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<konner> my name is spelt with a K
<mkquist> konner: nothing funny, it just idenifies it from like gome... or xubuntu.. simple really
<intelikey> kde = the K Desktop Environment
<konner> I still need some help installing Wine
<konner> :S
<intelikey> konner sudo apt-get install wine
<konner> I did that
<konner> it says i need binfmt-support
<konner> i downloaded te package
<konner> and Gdebi just quits
<BanTam> did you try sudo apt-get install wine ?
<intelikey> konner sudo apt-get -f install
<konner> I did that too
<intelikey> what did it say ?
<intelikey> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<prince_jammys> !wine | konner
<ubotu> konner: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<konner> hmm
<konner> How do i install .deb packages on kubuntu
<konner> the Gdebi doesnt work well
<prince_jammys> konner: sudo dpkg -i packg_name.deb
<intelikey> prince_jammys no.
<intelikey> apt-get if possable.
<konner> wow
<konner> thats what i neded
<konner> now wine is downloading
<konner> =]
<intelikey> i.e. using things not in the repos will cause problems later on.
<prince_jammys> intelikey: is that not how one installs deb files?
<konner> it worked fine for me
<konner> now wine works
<intelikey> prince_jammys yes.  only meant that you should sujest trying apt.  didn't mean it as a rebuke.    sorry it came accross that way
<prince_jammys> i already directed him to the link that goes through apt
<prince_jammys> it's right up there
<konner> Now my windows products will work
<konner> <3
<prince_jammys> konner: intelikey is right - installing through apt is ideal and preferred
<prince_jammys> !3rdparty
<ubotu> Packages contained in 3rd party repositories are not included in Ubuntu for a reason. Whether this be poor packaging standards, bugs or malicious authors. You should trust the maintainers of these repositories before using them. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297814 for consequences.
<prince_jammys> in this case, you should be fine, but going through repositories is always preferable
<intelikey> yes and wine is very well supported in the repos
<konner> I download .deb packages from packages.ubuntu.com
<prince_jammys> that's ok, but unnecessary
<konner> THeres a easyer way to do it?
<prince_jammys> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<prince_jammys> using apt-geyt
<prince_jammys> get
<konner> Oh ok
<konner> =]
<prince_jammys> eg sudo apt-get install yakuake
<konner> Might be fast too.
<konner> Is there a way to get Windows Live Messenger on linux?
<prince_jammys> deals with dependencies, downloads and installs
<konner> I dont like the msn clones it has
<konner> it doesnt connect directly to the windows live network
<prince_jammys> this i don't know about
<konner> crap =/
<prince_jammys> konner: try using "adept":: it's a gui front-end for apt
<prince_jammys> konner: there you can search for software by keyword
<prince_jammys> thousands of packages
<prince_jammys> the command line version is:  apt-cache search keywords
<prince_jammys> and once you see a package you like:  sudo apt-get install packg_name
<prince_jammys> to remove: sudo apt-get remove packg_name
<prince_jammys> to update the list from the repositories: sudo apt-get update
<prince_jammys> :)
<prince_jammys> but you can do all this from gui using "adept" in your system meny
<prince_jammys> u
<konner> Hmm
<konner> I cant find a msn clone or anything
<konner> =/
<jussi01> konner: kmess
<prince_jammys> !info kmess
<ubotu> kmess (source: kmess): Instant messenger to use MSN on KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 1083 kB, installed size 2652 kB
<prince_jammys> konner: see where it says "component universe"?
<intelikey> !amsn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !find amsn
<ubotu> Found: amsn
<jussi01> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97RC1+dfsg-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 3371 kB, installed size 10956 kB
<intelikey> there was an infonode on that.  but obviously it "was"
<prince_jammys> konner: there are several repositories, main, universe, multiverse, etc.
<jussi01> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<prince_jammys> konner: if you don't have for example "universe" enabled, you can also do that from Adept
<prince_jammys> and you'll be able to install packages from that repository (aka repo)
<konner> im figureing out wine.
<intelikey> example of an /etc/apt/sources.list file http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=dbe517a
<intelikey> note it's for the LTS not for the latest.  but only the key word is different.
<intelikey> http://tinyurl.com/ysx2kj heh.
<BanTam> i need to find out how to get MergedFB working
<BanTam> its driving me crazy
<BanTam> !mergedfb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mergedfb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soontak> good day guys, i would like to know regarding usb gsm modem, do i need to install and module for my linux kernel ?
<jussi01> soontak: you would need to give more info, such as make and model etc
<soontak> make and model ?
<r240> trying to install restricted package...do i want sun java?
<intelikey> !java | r240
<ubotu> r240: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<soontak> because currently i'm using a gsm modem with my kubuntu, i heard somebody did mention that i need to load a module for my kernel 1st
<soontak> i'm wondering which kermel module that i need to load
<soontak> or somebody have a better guide on this ?
<BanTam> hmm interesting, no wonder i couldnt get mergedFB working its no longer supported in 7.10 they now use Xrandr
<BanTam> ill be a SOB
<BanTam> allthem hours wasted
<BanTam> looks like thats tomorrows project
<BanTam> :)
<intelikey> "hours wasted" ?     a novel concept.
<BanTam> well yeah, all for nothing
<BanTam> like a dog chasing its tail
<BanTam> lol never going to get anywhere
<intelikey> all is vanity!
<BanTam> well either way i wasted my time..lol
<intelikey> :)
<BanTam> lol
<BanTam> well at least i learned something
<BanTam> 2 things actually
<BanTam> i learned i cant use mergedfb and i learned i wasted my time as well as others
<intelikey> which along with a buck two ninty five will purchase you a soda pop at the local convienance store.
<BanTam> exactly!
<BanTam> ;)
<ere4si> a buck two ninty five is funny money :)
<intelikey> ... and provoke delightful conversation about nothing.      as well.
<BanTam> hahaha
<intelikey> ere4si only on that side of the border
<ere4si> hehe
<intelikey> did you guys read that blog i posted ?
<ere4si> intelikey, :)
<ere4si> all irc suffer the same
<Daisuke_Ido> i'd say...  a 50/50 mixed with a little Playlist -_-
<nick77> what is the blog?
<intelikey> http://tinyurl.com/ysx2kj      sorry repost.
<intelikey> ere4si pretty much   yes.   it's the "human factor"
<ere4si> intelikey, everyone was a virgin once :)
 * intelikey wonders...
<Roy_M> Hi, I built some kernel modules one machine (an emulated image) and am trying to put them on another machine (a real embedded machine). However, when I do my modprobe command that inserts them, I get errors. I am starting to think that the images are not identical. See http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57559/ for the output of "uname -a". Is it s big deal that one is i686 and the other is i586?
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, and this is probably not the place.  try ##linux
<intelikey> or #kernel
<intelikey> but yes the arch is important in "many" cases.
<Roy_M> sure, thanks intelikey and Daisuke_Ido
<psilocyde> hello folks
<psilocyde> need help with adept package manager
<psilocyde> it keeps trying to download open office core
<psilocyde> and it locks adept durring install
<intelikey> !adeptcrash | psilocyde
<ubotu> psilocyde: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<psilocyde> ty will try
<intelikey> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade
<intelikey> command line way to make sure you are "up2date"
<psilocyde> ic ty so which to try first?
<psilocyde> uboto's or yours
<intelikey> order is not important, except depending on the cause of your issue.    so try one.  if it fails try the other.
<psilocyde> ok
<intelikey> !bot | psilocyde
<ubotu> psilocyde: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<intelikey> !all-knowing hehhe,  how comical.
<intelikey> !all-knowing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about all-knowing - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<psilocyde> on your rec i didsudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade and i got  E: Couldn't find package dist-upgrade
<Daisuke_Ido> remove the install from that command
<psilocyde> k
<intelikey> did i type "install"   heh  oops
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: you've gotten your one mistake for the year, better shape up!
<psilocyde> lol
<intelikey> sorry   it was a typo
<Daisuke_Ido> and gnight everyone
<psilocyde> night
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido sure insult me an leave   ;/
<Daisuke_Ido> i was only teasing you!
<intelikey> there seems to be an .* discrepancy between my /dev/brain and my /dev/stdin
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido i       know       that     !         can't you take what ya dish out?   :)
<Daisuke_Ido> well, it could be the time of day.  the daily maintenance cron jobs haven't kicked in yet have they?
<intelikey> mine ?    heh.  no.
<Daisuke_Ido> same
<intelikey> k   good[:localtime:]
<jussi01> Hmmm, does anyone know how to create a mirror effect for a picture(read:icon)?
<psilocyde> oh! i got another one
<psilocyde> my fonts are HUGE when i log on
<psilocyde> so much so that it makes them unreadable the log on screen unusable
<psilocyde> i just sort of wing it and type my pass blinde
<psilocyde> ok i got something back from the console
<psilocyde> Preconfiguring packages ...
<psilocyde> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg exited unexpectedly
<intelikey> psilocyde you need to find the error that caused that.   it will be above it somewhere
<psilocyde> Fetched 67.1MB in 3m30s (318kB/s)
<psilocyde> Preconfiguring packages ...
<psilocyde> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg exited unexpectedly
<psilocyde> full copy of my console @ http://pastebin.com/m4f7ad2c7
<intelikey> ok    sudo apt-get install -f
<intelikey> pastebin if it errors
<psilocyde> ok ty
<psilocyde> it looks too be just giving me a list of apt commands http://pastebin.com/m517bffd7
<jussi01> Hmmm, my alt-tabis switching desktops, not apps, any idea on how to fix it?
<apparle> hi
<apparle> llutz: are you there??
<llutz> apparle: ?
<apparle> llutz: How to configure LIRC
<apparle> llutz: ??
<intelikey> psilocyde umm   if i add an "install" then it's ok to remove it.   but when it actually belongs there.....    ummm     PUT IT BACK!    :)
<intelikey> <intelikey> ok    sudo apt-get install -f
<intelikey> <intelikey> pastebin if it errors
<intelikey> <psilocyde> ok ty
<llutz> apparle: have you installed lirc and attached a recevier?
<psilocyde> wait
<apparle> llutz: Yes
<intelikey> yeah.  your pastebin pointed out that error.   "    1. psilocyde@Beamanet-1:~$ sudo apt-get -f
<llutz> apparle: kernel-module is loaded?
<apparle> llutz: what is that
<apparle> llutz: I installed .deb package
<llutz> apparle: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallLirc/Gutsy?highlight=(lirc)%7C(gutsy)#head-710472bedfd1154d9c9873ca6a20cc3e8a550699
<llutz> apparle: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallLirc/Gutsy
<apparle> llutz: While installing I by mistake selected "None", I tried to reinstall it but could not get te dialog box again
<noaXess> i want upload any file over a sh script.. over ftp... what to use for this?
<apparle> llutz: ??
<intelikey> psilocyde how goes the war ?
<psilocyde> oy
<psilocyde> err well
<llutz> apparle: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lirc
<intelikey> psilocyde:   tre bien?    tre mal?
<psilocyde> it just stops at the commiting changes
<intelikey> show me the last line
<llutz> apparle: and plz stop your "??", i'll answer sooner or later
<psilocyde> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg exited unexpectedly
<apparle> llutz: I am sorry.  :(  Actually I am anxious to get it work Sorry!!
<intelikey> psilocyde   sudo dpkg --configure -a > ~/error 2>&1                    then pastebin the content of ~/error
<apparle> llutz: What should d to get the GUI frontend in KDE. What command??
<intelikey> it's very unusual for dpkg/apt to be this secretive about why it's having issues...
<llutz> apparle: use search in adept, kdelirc sounds nice
<psilocyde> could this line "40 not fully installed or removed." have anything to do with it?
<intelikey> no not really
<psilocyde> oh
<intelikey> psilocyde we need to find the cause of that.   then that will work it's self out
<psilocyde> oh
<apparle> llutz: No I mean to say that what command should I use to get the "Choose Remote" as stated in thepage you told me?
<llutz> apparle: depends on your receiver-hardware
<apparle> llutz: I will talk to in 5 minutes. Connection will be reset
<intelikey> i'm thinking that it "may" have something to do with a "back-ported package"  but as of right now that's only speculation.
<intelikey> i have seen backports muddy the water before.
<psilocyde> ok
<psilocyde> lets fix it
<psilocyde> lol
<intelikey> psilocyde   sudo dpkg --configure -a > ~/error 2>&1                    then pastebin the content of ~/error
<psilocyde> k
<psilocyde> the console is taking a long time to respond respond with that command
<intelikey> if it seems to have stopped for a long time "in seconds 50 or 60" focus on the terminal and type enter a few times.
<psilocyde> ok no need to pastbin
<psilocyde> i get     Bus error (core dumped)
<intelikey> oh that's cute.
<psilocyde> what
<intelikey> is the terminal still active ?
<psilocyde> ya
<intelikey> has it returned to the prompt ?
<psilocyde> yep
<intelikey> and cat ~/error   only contains the coredump message ?
<psilocyde> yes
<intelikey> adept is not open is it ?
<psilocyde> psilocyde@Beamanet-1:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a > ~/error 2>&1
<psilocyde> Bus error (core dumped)
<psilocyde> psilocyde@Beamanet-1:~$
<psilocyde> no
<intelikey> psilocyde yes but look in the file       ~/error       just to make sure we didn't trap an error message in it.
<psilocyde> how?
<intelikey> cat ~/error
<psilocyde> oh ok
<psilocyde> im sorry, where do i find this cat ~/error file?
<psilocyde> verry new to all this linux deal
<intelikey> or navigate to your home dir and click on error        the tild expands to the users home.
<intelikey> but simply typing in       cat ~/error        should have displaied
<apparle> llutz: Tell me the command
 * intelikey ponders the "bus error"
<llutz> apparle: read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=704005 and use google for more info
<psilocyde> well i got nothing from the terminal, what do i use to open the file in the hom dir?
<intelikey> any text editor or the konqueror builtin viewer
<intelikey> but no need if it's empty.
<psilocyde> empty
<psilocyde> yes its empty
<psilocyde> would a bad sector do that?
<apparle> llutz: Just tell me which remote to select in the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallLirc/Gutsy while installation, I wanna use homebrew serial IR receiver with TSOP1738. Please help. I understand thatyou are busy but please!! :)
<intelikey> psilocyde you mean fs corruption?  it might.     do a#      dpkg -l | grep -v '^ii' > ~/error ;cat /etc/apt/sources.list                # and pastebin   ~/error for me.   lets see if i can find anything there that might help.
<intelikey> sorry.
<intelikey> dpkg -l | grep -v '^ii' > ~/error ;cat /etc/apt/sources.list >> ~/error
<intelikey> don't think i only make one mistake per-year as signified by Daisuke_Ido  ;/
<psilocyde> ok
<psilocyde> http://pastebin.com/m4a1c5b00
<intelikey> did dpkg core dump again ?
<llutz> apparle: i don't use lirc on a desktop pc. i just load lirc_serial and it works, but that is a special system
<intelikey> or did you only put one > on the cat command ?
<psilocyde> sec sorry
<apparle> Anyone else here who uses LIRC
 * intelikey bx exclusively apparle 
<apparle> intelikey: What did you say?
<intelikey> said no not me.
<apparle> what is bx
<psilocyde> http://pastebin.com/m2f7cb3ac
<intelikey> apparle bitchX
<intelikey> !info bitchx
<ubotu> bitchx (source: ircii-pana): Advanced Internet Relay Chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-4ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 1515 kB, installed size 6524 kB
<psilocyde> well i got to go to bed
<intelikey> psilocyde hmmmm    one more time       sudo dpkg --configure -a
<intelikey> if it core dumps or errors out just say which
<psilocyde> k
<psilocyde> Bus error (core dumpe
<psilocyde> ed)
<psilocyde> sigh
<intelikey> hmmm ok.   that does look kinda like an hard drive problem.
<psilocyde> oh ya
<psilocyde> damnit anyway
<psilocyde> lol
<psilocyde> ok
<intelikey> i can't put my fingure on anything else that would be doing that.  but i'm sure that there  are probably othere things.
<psilocyde> well ill run spinright on it while i sleep
<psilocyde> thanks for the help man
<intelikey> psilocyde maybe when you do that it will find what's bugging you.     welcome.
<psilocyde> hope so
<psilocyde> night
<intelikey> shalom
<flipstar> which packages do i need to print ?
<intelikey> cupsys     should pull in all you need
<flipstar> i just installed cupsys, cupsys-driver-gutenprint but  still nothing..
<intelikey> can't setup the printer ?
<flipstar> it is set up with system-config-printer but wont print
<Aloha> how do i set konqueror as default file manager? dolphin sucks
<apparle> someone please help with LIRC
<flipstar> !dolphin > Aloha
<intelikey> flipstar use the printer admin tool and make sure it's not paused.
<Aloha> flipstar: thnx
<flipstar> printer admin tool..?
<shanky> hi, good morning
<intelikey> yeah should be in the kmenu system settings
<shanky> I have kubuntu installed in a macbook
<stunatra> Aloha, ALT+F2: kcontrol, Go to File Associations. Under inode, select "directory" and move Konqueror to the top of the list.
<shanky> everything works fine but the external monitor
<flipstar> intelikey: you mean gnome-cups-manager ?
<intelikey> flipstar actually no.  but that should work.
<Aloha> that was easier than i thought it was going to be
 * Aloha loves KDE
<Aloha> except for kde4... thats not kde... thats a monster
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> "we have created a monster!"
<intelikey> :)))
<flipstar> no..it also wont print a test page ..
<shanky> well I can get it working with my tft, but not with a digital projecto
<Aloha> its like the devs were like "wow kde is really cool... lets butcher it"
<intelikey> flipstar usb connection ?
<flipstar> yes
<intelikey> flipstar lsusb   make sure it recognized
<shanky> projector
<flipstar> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 04b8:0005 Seiko Epson Corp. Stylus Printer
<shanky> is there a good tool to try the external vga connection to work?
<intelikey> flipstar what version of *buntu ?
<flipstar> ehm hardy ..
<intelikey> ;/
<flipstar> i thing i need some packages..i installed via debootstrap..
 * intelikey points at the hardy channel   --->
<intelikey> go to your room! :|
<intelikey> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<s2a> i have KDEnlive on gutsy ubuntu...how do i use it to make a menu? i want a video to keep restarting in that menu and i alredy loaded that video in KDEnlive
<Aloha> how do i open a file with a random extension, e.g. .foobar that is text to open in konqueror?
<Agent_bob> right click ?
<shanky> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Agent_bob> !res | shanky also of interest.
<ubotu> shanky also of interest.: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<shanky> Agent_bob: thanks
<sarah> whats the equivalent of "restricted drivers manager" in kubuntu?
<Agent_bob> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Agent_bob> not what you want.
<Agent_bob> !nv
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<apparle> sarah: Restricted driver manager for kde is present in Gutsy, Do you have any ohter version?
<sarah> not nvidia, wireless drivers
<sarah> hoary
<Agent_bob> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Agent_bob> hoary ?
<Agent_bob> sarah  that's not even supported any mofe.
<apparle> !hoary
<ubotu> Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog) was the second release of Ubuntu.  End Of Life: October 31, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<Agent_bob> more
<sarah> 7.10 sorry
<sarah> dont remember the name =p
<Agent_bob> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<apparle> sarah: It is pre installed in gutsy
<sarah> i see!
<Agent_bob> !wifi | sarah other docs here might help too
<ubotu> sarah other docs here might help too: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sarah> thx
<apparle> some one help me with LIRC, I am unable to make neither head ofr tail of it
<pushax> what package is display & monitor control panel part in?  anyone know?
<apparle> pushax: what do you wanna control or modify
<sarah> how would i do step 6 in offline installation?https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Gutsy
<pushax> apparle: I've got a problem with my monitor section. It comes in error and therefor eI can't change the settings using gui
<pushax> apparle: I want to try reinstalling the package to see if it clears the issue
<apparle> sarah: It is clearly stated
<apparle> pushax: do you have any special drivers installed like ATI
<pushax> apparle: nope.  but I want to adjust my monitor to suit lcd
<pushax> arr I might try ti installl the ati driver and see if that fixes it.
<apparle> pushax: but you need a ATI graphics card to install it  :D
<apparle> sarah: Did you find it?
<pushax> apparle: yep got a radeon but it didn't detect properly and is listd as fire gl
<pushax> brb
<pushax> apparle: thx for help
<apparle> pushax: You installed fglrx drivers
<sarah> apparle: ya thx
<apparle> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<apparle> sarah: where are you from
<sarah> would using a 32 bit OS give me a big performance hit?
<sarah> co usa
<jhend60> Hello everyone
<jhend60> I need desperate help. THe full description of my urgent problem is here. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/196065
<apparle> sarah: what do you mean bu performance hit?
 * jhend60 SCREAMS Help PLEASE!
<sarah> what would be the disadvantages of using normal kubuntu istead of 64 bit kubuntu? (i have amd64 processor)
<jussi01> !patience | jhend60
<ubotu> jhend60: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jhend60> :(
<jhend60> I have waited almost 2 months
<jhend60> to get an answer to this remember
<apparle> jhend60: I am unable to open your link
<jhend60> its on my screen...
<jhend60> U sure... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/196065
<jussi01> jhend60: the changes in the live cd are not persistant, to get persidtant changes you need to install
<jhend60> i know but i just cant without X working as im not that pro
<sarah> jhend60: when you boot from the cd hit f6, and change splash to nosplash
<sarah> worked for me =p
<flipstar> problem solved
<Gary> jhend60, a live cd really requires more than 512 mb of ram
<jhend60> yes well it shoudl bork anyways
<jhend60> *work
<apparle> jhend60: I am using my PC without sound for about 8 months and not acting like crazy
<jussi01> apparle: curiosity q, which sound card?
<Aloha> apparle: i got no sound either, i have an isa card that stopped working with gutsy :)
<jhend60> ok then. my graphics has a page for linux and has some info. could some1 have a look at it as i dont reallyunderstand how it affects me
<jhend60> http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/intel810/sb/cs-009118.htm#POS15
<apparle> I have ATI SB450
<jussi01> apparle: can you pastebin the output of lspci for me?
<jhend60> i need to download the driver, but I Cant install so it isnt permanent ( i need to reboot to make changes )
<jhend60> as i cant install through the live cd ( x doesnt run) so i cant install and make changes
<Aloha> jussi01: http://pastebin.com/m217746eb
<jhend60> I have tried to get the alternate but it wasnt for kubuntu only ubuntu
<apparle> jussi01: I have too many number of problems> No net at home,Not working sound card, ATI card. Right now I am on a different PC. Will bring it tomorrow.
<jussi01> apparle: sure
<jussi01> Aloha: ummm, ??? where are you running that?
<jhend60> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/196065
<jhend60> plz help
<Aloha> jussi01: i have a Ruby shell heh ;)
<jussi01> !repeat | jhend60
<ubotu> jhend60: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<jhend60> please dont use uboto
<jussi01> Aloha: please run it in a bash shell
<jhend60> ubotu
<jhend60> it annoys me alot
<Aloha> jussi01: heh i was just playing around
<jussi01> !guidelines > jhend60:
<jhend60> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jussi01> jhend60: you should have got that as a pm
<Aloha> jussi01: `lspci` works though ;)
<jhend60> right...
<jhend60> im not sure linux is just worth the trouble im having
<jussi01> Aloha: could you pastebin the output of that for me?
<Aloha> Aloha: why?
<jussi01> Aloha: you mentioned you didnt have sound.
<Agent_bob> jhend60 it's not worth the trouble.    just use osX and forget it
<Aloha> jussi01: yeah because i have an isa card that doesn't want to work. lspci doesn't even see it
<jhend60> i dont have osx
<jhend60> no where near enough money
<jhend60> im just really really sick of windows
<jussi01> Aloha: got you ;)
<Agent_bob> jhend60 did you try the boot opetion vga=normal nosplash      ?
<jhend60> yes i have tried that
<Agent_bob> did you try safe graphics mode ?
<jussi01> jhend60: if you need an alternate cd, the kubuntu one is here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/gutsy/
<jhend60> i think i will try the alternate.
<jhend60> i have already downloaded.
<Agent_bob> jhend60 also are you trying the 32 or 64 bit disk ?
<jhend60> 32 bit
<jhend60> my pc is 32 bit
<Agent_bob> how much ram ?
<jhend60> 512 mb
<jhend60> its stats are attatched to the bug report at
<jhend60> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/196065
 * squid0 is away: Gone away for now.
<jhend60> and anyways, i prefer a GUI to text based, and what if it still wont work even after its installed!
<jhend60> or is the alternate more of a windows xp boot isntall type thing that sorta looks like a gui but really basic
<ZTeasA> lo peeps
<jussi01> !away > squid0
<jhend60> im sick of xp as every so often my explorer.exe crashes
<jhend60> then loads again
<jhend60> and i cant find a trace of any viruses
<jhend60> and there are no similar things like this
<jussi01> jhend60: this is not the place for windows help, please try ##windows for that
<squid0> thanks, jussi01. I have changed my settings.
<jhend60> i no
<jussi01> squid0: :)
<jhend60> sorry
<squid0> :)
<pushax> apparle: thx fixed it by installing radeo driver and using old xor.conf.  the new install in alpha 5 wasn't liked for some reason.
<apparle> pushax: which ATI driver. Please tell
<jhend60> :( Why is my problem never solved? Ill try going into kubuntu one last time
<jussi01> jhend60: so you know how to fix it from the command line (tty), correct?
<pushax> apparle repository xorg-server radeon driver
<jhend60> by getting the updated package
<pushax> apparle: repository xorg-server radeon driver
<jhend60> such as what pushax just said
<apparle> pushax: which hardware card
<Agent_bob> jhend60 safe graphics mode boot
<jhend60> still doesnt work
<jhend60> ive tried safe grapchis
<jussi01> jhend60: great, so install via the alternate disk I linked you to, it will take you to the tty, update the package and its working, voila :)
<pushax> apparle: it still didn't work with the radeon driver as the xorg.xonf was faulty in hardy heron.  x700
<jhend60> ok i will need to buy some cds just great...
<apparle> tell me which card do you have ATI Radeon xxxx
<jhend60> oh no
<jhend60> i have some rewritable dvds
<jhend60> thanks all
<pushax> apparle: radeon x700
<jhend60> ill be back some other time
<jhend60> 15 mins
<Agent_bob> thanks for the warning.
<apparle> help with LIRC please someone
<Agent_bob> !info lirc
<ubotu> lirc (source: lirc): Linux Infra-red Remote Control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu8 (gutsy), package size 353 kB, installed size 1720 kB
<apparle> llutz: Are you there?
<Sbucatone_> hello but zenity is for gnome and fo kde is there anotherone ?
<jussi01> !info zenity
<ubotu> zenity (source: zenity): Display graphical dialog boxes from shell scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.0-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1738 kB, installed size 4196 kB
<Agent_bob> apparle would http://www.google.com/linux?hl=en&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=lirc%20howto&btnG=Search be of any use to you ?
<apparle> Sbucatone_: I think Kdialog
<danny_> Hey, I am trying to play an mp3 in amarok but i get a error message "No suitable demux plugin. This often means that the file format is not supported." Anyone knows what this is?
<Agent_bob> !demux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about demux - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Agent_bob> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<apparle> Sbucatone_: Does Kdialog good for you or should I suggest anything else
<remedialjoe_> where are all the screensavers?  :(
<remedialjoe_> i searched in add/remove.. and the ones from the gnome suite apparently don't work in kde anymore? :(  any suggestions
<t30_> hello
<apparle> remedialjoe: Do you want to install new Screensavers or configure what are already installed
<remedialjoe_> apparle: install new ones ..  nice 3d animations etc .. i have nvidia drivers installed etc.. the default opengl screensavers work..
<pushax> should python py files be executable attribute?  can someone check if wine has all there py files exec on?  in /var/lib/python-support/python2.5
<pushax> please
<remedialjoe_> pushax:  i don't quite understand
<remedialjoe_> i downloaded a python wifi applet and the .py just ran
<pushax> remedialjoe_: in /var/lib/python-support/python2.5 there are filename.py 's  do you have wine poython files that all have their executable stutus on?  I noticed some of mine aren't and I'm having problems with Wine.
<remedialjoe_> pushax: what's the ls flag
<remedialjoe_> which ls flag
<remedialjoe_> will tell me the attributes
<pushax> remedialjoe_: only onw wine.py file is marked with x.  they rest are rw
<remedialjoe_> yah i get what you are saying but when i type ls it just says filenames.. i need the switch for showing attributes/etc
<pushax> remedialjoe_: wineconfig.py is the one with x.
<remedialjoe_> you aren't getting what i am saying
<apparle> LIRC please help
<remedialjoe_> when i type "ls" in that directory.. it's not giving me the flag
<remedialjoe_> s
<llutz> remedialjoe ls -l
<remedialjoe_> ty llutz
<remedialjoe_> pushax lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     52 Feb 25 21:37 wineconfig.py -> /usr/share/python-support/kde-guidance/wineconfig.py
<pushax> remedialjoe_:  thx.  is your lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     56 2008-02-27 00:46 winewrite.py -> /usr/share/python-support/guidance-backends/winewrite.py
<remedialjoe_> yes and winewrite
<remedialjoe_> er read*
<pushax> remedialjoe_: how about -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  17046 2008-02-27 00:45 winewrite.pyc
<remedialjoe_> the pyc's are different .. all -rw-r--r--
<remedialjoe_> with a 1 yah
<remedialjoe_> just like that
<remedialjoe_> looks like you are good
<pushax> remedialjoe_: arr ok. thx.  readin in cli is much better. I was not seeing th atributes properly in Krusader
<remedialjoe_> np
<pushax> remedialjoe_: I wish ubuntu has a ftp of the default install, so people could inspect the default files and their modes.
<remedialjoe_> remotely?  just ssh in and ls -l like llutz said
<lupul> hi there. can i somehow install kde4 desktop effects in kde3? without compiz or beryl
<remedialjoe_> well he said the ls -l part
<pushax> remedialjoe_: it's a wish that they had a ftp site that stored a default install for those that want to see the setting as they originally stand
<remedialjoe_> pushax:  or you mean via gui .. and see it line by line?
<remedialjoe_> ohh
<remedialjoe_> well you could always run it inside virtualbox
<pushax> brb. thx for help
<remedialjoe_> i hear you tho
<remedialjoe_> np gl
<remedialjoe_> bedtime for bonzo.. will try to add neato krad screensavers tomorrow
<apparle> anone help mw with lirc
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<apparle> ActionParsnip: know anything about LIRC??
<ActionParsnip> apparle, let me google. rings a bell
<ActionParsnip> apparle, I know of it but never used it
<ActionParsnip> wassup?
 * pushax is away: Gone away for now.
<apparle> ActionParsnip: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=709159 See this
<apparle> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=709159 help
<ActionParsnip> apparle, what remote do you have?
<ActionParsnip> apparle, and what are your options?
<ali3n51> hello,  how to change bootsplash
<ali3n51> any program to change bootsplash
<TimeTraveller> I have a problem, i can log in with my user/pass but when i want to do a sudo it wont accept my password
<ActionParsnip> !bootsplash | ali3n51
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ali3n51> bootsplash is the same to bootscreen like windows
<ere4si> !usplash | ali3n51
<ubotu> ali3n51: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<ActionParsnip> ali3n51, did you even google for the answer? http://jayant7k.blogspot.com/2007/06/change-boot-splash-screen-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip> TimeTraveller, are you a member of adm?
<apparle> ActionParsnip: I cannot tell you right now as I am outside on a different computer. I have the remote of Philips DVP5106K
<TimeTraveller> ActionParsnip: probably not, i just installed this box
<vr074816> ciao
<vr074816> !addon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vr074816> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ere4si> vr074816, what are you chasing?
<theTheme> Hey everyone.  I have a file storage question.  I have a 2gb flash card that I use in my digial camera and I have a rather large file I'd like to transfer to a mac computer.  When I try to mount it in kubuntu it says it doesn't recognize the file system (which is labeled as vfat) Is there anyway I can write to this card and still be able to format it back in my camera for later use?
<ali3n51> kubuntu linux is compatible valhalla linux
<ActionParsnip> theTheme, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mounting-windows-partition-onto-ubuntu-linux/ may help
<apparle> Is there a way to protect a USB drive
<ActionParsnip> is google down?
<ali3n51> what is the difference between bootsplash and splash scrern
<ActionParsnip> apparle, how do you mean protect?
<storbeck> bootsplash and usplash is the same thing.
<apparle> make a secure section which can be accessed only after a password. If wrong passord, access or deletion of files not possible
<theTheme> Thanks actionParsnip, I'll give that a try
<ActionParsnip> apparle, you could make yourself the owner thennot give any other user access using chmod
<flipstar> you could also encrypt it
<amerigo> BUONGIORNO A TUTTI
<harmental80> is there a newbie-proof of upgrading to hardy?
<amerigo> SHOT THE QUESTUION BUDDY
<jussi01> harmental80: go read the topic in #ubuntu+1 ;)
<jussi01> !caps | amerigo
<ubotu> amerigo: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ere4si> !caps | amerigo
<harmental80> jussi01: thx
<amerigo> sorry... I care your ears...
<storbeck> Ooh, a Time Traveler
<Plantain> Forward Time Travellers to reception, Backward Time Travellers - you should know where to go.
<storbeck> ActionParsnip: If you're having the same trouble in kubuntu as you are in #windows, install the win32codecs :)
<Happy____> join #arduino
<david_> does Envy come with Gutsy?
<kai> Does any one know how you can change how amarok handles artists
<flipstar> !envy | david_
<ubotu> david_: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<kai> I have a lot mix tapes under various artists, how can I change it so it sees it as the name of the DJ?
<david_> great thanks
<david_> no such file or directory
<david_> ?
<jussi01> david_: ?
<jussi01> what did you just do?
<david_> I put it konsole
<david_> typed it
<jussi01> what?
<david_>  /msg ubotu binarydriver
<jussi01> no, do that in irc :)
<david_> lol, not what I was suposed to do, eh,  lol
<jussi01> then the bot will message you about binary drivers
<jussi01> :)
<david_> lol oh ok
<david_>  /msg ubotu binarydriver
<jussi01> david_: - the space
<david_> ahh
<david_> picky picky
<jussi01> the / indicates a command, so needs to be the first character
<storbeck> kai: http://debaday.debian.net/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/write-tags-selected.jpg
<storbeck> Select the tracks you want to change the artist on, open that menu list, and select the "edit 'artist' tag for selected tracks"
<david_> "
<david_> The software source for the package
<david_> nvidia-glx-new
<david_> is not enabled.
<david_> how do I do that?
<kai> When I clickon the track I get the artist name and everything, but in the content pane it show as various artist there and when I use cover manger.
<kai> I found it
<kai> Thanks tho
<kai> If your right click in the content pane click on don't show under various artist
<proge> while compiling mac80211 i get an error: Kernel Makefile not found at '/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/source/'
<proge> but should'nt the Makefile be under /build?
<proge> or am i lost? :)
<willis_> You proberly need to install the various kernel header files perhaps.
<proge> hmm, u mean other than linux-header-"uname -r"?
<willis_> Not sure. May be it wants other stuff.   Seems odd it wants a makefile  however.
<proge> ok, well i'll just keep searching, thanks anyway :)
<jussi01> proge: have you googled the exact error, usually there is some help there :)
<proge> yeah i have :P
<willis_> where did this mac80211 source come from? Could be some odd thing in it - that its wanting the full kjernel source.
<proge> btw would it be hard to upgrade from 2.6.22-14generic to 2.6.24?
<jussi01> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<proge> intellinuxwireless.org willis_
<proge> ok thanks jussi01 guess i'll try and do that :P
<jussi01> :)
<proge> Believe me, this isn't interesting at all <- this one there is just irresistible ^^
<anto> Ubuntu  france ?
<anto> ya quelqun
<proge> would guess it's #ubuntu.fr? :S and for Kubuntu, #kubuntu.fr?
<anto> thx
<storbeck> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<proge> ok, well, near enough ;P
<billyBobO> does anyone know if Wubi will be available for Kubuntu 8.04?  Or will kubuntu-desktop be needed to install afterwards?
<jussi01> billyBobO: #ubuntu+1 is more likely to have an answer for you
<billyBobO> jussi01: thanks!
<storbeck> billyBobO: Yes.
<storbeck> http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080224-wubi-arrives-a-look-at-ubuntu-8-04-alpha-5.html
<billyBobO> yes, wubi for kubuntu as well, storbeck?  great, thank you!
<dogma> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<storbeck> Yes, billyBobO
<nicolah> hi guys using kde is it possible to have *all* windows without top border ? (since I'm using a tiny notebook with low resolution) thanks
<storbeck> killall kwin
<storbeck> granted, you won't be able to move or close anything
<storbeck> other than going to file -> close
<nicolah> killing kwin won't let me us  the alt+tab function to switch windows
<nicolah> (just tested)
<storbeck> Interesting
<nicolah> you understand that without top border and without top panel that's the only way to switch windows
<nicolah> I'm using xandros+kde on the eeepc so I'm looking for  way to gain as much space as possible
<storbeck> killall kwin killed your top panel? as in your menubar?
<nicolah> uhm let me try again
<nicolah> I don't know if it kills the top panel because it's hidden and it shows whenever i reach the top left corner, but with kwin killed it does'nt show
<storbeck> Hm, weird. I wasn't aware it did that
<nicolah> if I run kwin it shows again, so I don't know if it kills it of if it prevent from showing
<AndrewB> Hmm, where can I help translate kubuntu? I can't find it on launchpad
<storbeck> Well, the window decorations are handled by kwin
<nicolah> is there a way to tell kwin just to create windows without top border ?
<nicolah> that would make kde great for eeepc
<storbeck> I know that when a lot of people install compiz they lose their window decorations
<storbeck> (not intended)
<storbeck> I suppose you could try to recreate the mistake
<nicolah> uhm
<flipstar> that comes when they dont start an window decorator with compiz ..
<flipstar> or even install so compiz can start it by itself ..
<storbeck> Eh, not always
<anto> hey homies
<storbeck> Sometimes the theme itself doesn't work right with compiz
<storbeck> But hey, it was just a suggestion
<storbeck> Isn't there a default window decoration that you can pick that basically has no top border, except 3 buttons that stick out (min,max,x)
<storbeck> Or maybe just deleting all the installed themes
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> wich pecl package i need to install over pear.. that i can use all the pecl features? pecl_http?
<nicolah> #kde guys helped me setting the advanced window decorations for all windows without borders
<storbeck> How?
<kpenrose> Anyone running openvpn?
<noaXess> ou.. sorry. wring channel :)
<Lynoure> kpenrose: unless you are taking a poll on it's popularity, just ask your question and someone might answer
<storbeck> Haha
<tekstacy> is there a "right" place to make a folder for all users to share?
<storbeck> Good one, Lynoure
<Lynoure> tekstacy: Often giving full permission to a folder for all users is a bad idea, the place is not that standard as the result. Consider making one for group  users  instead, not likely that all your system users need to get there too
<kpenrose> The question is too long to type for an audience that can't help.
<nosrednaekim> kpenrose» what?
<Lynoure> kpenrose: If you are taking a poll, I do like openvpn, but no, not using it currently (hmph, ciscos)
<tekstacy> Lynoure, ahh, makes sense. Thank you
<kpenrose> I'll ask in the #openvpn channel
<Lynoure> kpenrose: I hope they'll help you then.
<flipstar> is there an overview which shortcut is for which special letter ?
<kpenrose> Thanks
<tekstacy> So I asked the guy in the BestBuy in Christiana,DE "Show me one of these new Linux machines".
<nosrednaekim> tekstacy» eeepc's?
<Lynoure> kpenrose: "is anyone using foobar" is just not a good opening, because if all that have chime in it can cause quite a flood. and it still does not measure their ability to answer the question
<flipstar> foobar rocks :=)
<tekstacy> yeah, and dell, and a few others are making them now
<tekstacy> He tells me "Linux is considered hacker tools and we don't support that"
<nosrednaekim> tekstacy» best buy sells dells?
<nosrednaekim> tekstacy» lol
<tekstacy> I told the guy linux isn't about hacking, but hackers use it because they're smart enough not to use vista
<nosrednaekim> linux is all about hacking..... it is NOT however, about cracking
<nosrednaekim> but try explaining that to a BEst Buy employee
<tekstacy> yeah, but that point would have gone right over his head
<anto> french ?*
<tekstacy> They do have one k box for sale....    I got bored waiting for my friends
<nosrednaekim> did they have any linux machines though?
<nosrednaekim> !anto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anto - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<tekstacy> None, no store I have ever seen in DE does
<Jahromeo> remove - only removes the installed program ? but purge - removes program + install files? - am i getting that correctly?
<tekstacy> I will be the first
<flipstar> Jahromeo: no..purge does remove completly
<nosrednaekim> Jahromeo» purge removes config files too
<flipstar> but only these in /etc/
<nosrednaekim> right
<tekstacy> So this week, I've been without a windows box for 6 months now.
 * nosrednaekim hasn't used windows (other than fixing freinds computers) for 3 years :)
<tekstacy> To you guys who hang out in here and answer the questions....
<tekstacy> THANK YOU GUYS
<nosrednaekim> You are very welcome... and i'm probably right in saying the first 2 weeks were the hardest?
<tekstacy> nosrednaekim, yes
<nosrednaekim> tekstacy» missing windows programs or just learning how Linux works?
<tekstacy> both. But I learned how to use Wine, that helped alot
<nosrednaekim> long live WINE :)
<tekstacy> After a week or so, I get used to "finding the answers" when things go bad, then it ges easy
<soussou> hi all
<tekstacy> Honestly, I am so f**king happy with this, it's like the fun I had first learning
<soussou> is there a kde4 release in the works?
<nosrednaekim> yep..... giyf.
<soussou> tekstacy: what r u talking about?
<nosrednaekim> soussou» yeah... for hardy
<soussou> nosrednaekim: r u serious? I downloaded hardy alpha 5, and there's no kde4 desktop, just dolphin, and some packages
<soussou> but nothing really like a full fledged kde4 desktop
<AgentZ86> HI all, fyi no effect on kubuntu and fxcm.com java app, same as ubuntu, my lack of that one button, (right click)(menu) stop/loss just doesn't work, but I"m going to do a fresh kubuntu on separate partition to confirm. Then I have to conclude it's something to do with my java installation or java webstart
<tekstacy> kubuntu in general, I noticed this morning it's been six months w/o windows
<nosrednaekim> soussou» there will be two cds for hardy.... kde3 and kde4, the kde4 CD is still int he works
<soussou> cool, thanks for the good news
<nosrednaekim> AgentZ86» or web browser?
<tekstacy> if you just want to "check it out" openSUSE has a live cd w/ kde4
<soussou> I would hate seeing some other distro beating kubuntu to the punch
<nosrednaekim> or use the Gutsy kde4 CD
<soussou> tekstacy: I did try opensuse 11, it's kde4 for sure, but too buggy, it keeps crashing all the time
<flipstar> i just tried fedora9 ..was stable for me :)
<flipstar> it comes with kde4 as default
<soussou> does fedora9 have kde4 desktop?
<flipstar> yes but it still is a alpha or something
<soussou> woow, I swear, I did download it, tried it in vbox, and gave it up, didn't see the point of another gnome distro, ubuntu beats the crap out of fedora
<tekstacy> isn't fedora k?
<nosrednaekim> tekstacy» no...mostly GNOME
<flipstar> haha i just used it to fix my kubuntu :)
<nosrednaekim> though they are trying to do a little more KDE
<flipstar> it has kde4 ..
<AgentZ86> I like K, best, but I've been using Ubuntu and have trouble deciding they both work so well now with just about all the apps I like to use
<nosrednaekim> soussou» BTW. you can grab the KDE 4.0.1  packages in hardy..
<nosrednaekim> apt-get install kde4-core
<AgentZ86> how can one choose between gnome or kde they are both good now
<JuJuBee> Can someone look at dmesg output and tell me if my USB drive is hozed? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57577/
<tekstacy> I think someone gave a fedora w/ k cd, but I didn't care for fedora
<flipstar> AgentZ86: just install both..
<soussou> nosrednaekim: does it install a kde4 desktop too?
<nosrednaekim> soussou» yup
<nosrednaekim> !info kde4-core (hardy)
<soussou> nice, how does ir behave?
<ubotu> kde4-core (source: meta-kde4): the K Desktop Environment version 4 core modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3 (hardy), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB
<soussou> stable enough to be considered for sure?
<nosrednaekim> soussou» its stable for me....(on gutsy)
<soussou> I will give it a shot immediately, and report back in 30 minutes
<jussi01> nosrednaekim: :)
<flipstar> JuJuBee: /dev/sdb ?
<soussou> I have ubuntu ultimate edition, with both desktops: kde + gnome
<flipstar> lol ultimate edition
<nosrednaekim> jussi01» but what is the factoid?
<JuJuBee> Yes flipstar ( it is a flash drive )
<nosrednaekim> ^_^
<tekstacy> I only have ubuntu home premium  :(
<jussi01> langpack
<nosrednaekim> ok
<flipstar> ubuntu comes as ultimate as default :)
<soussou> yep, UE is pretty decent, it comes with plenty of software
<Pici> !ultimate
<ubotu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (support in #linuxmint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<jussi01> !mint | soussou
<ubotu> soussou: please see above
<soussou> I like the art work too
<jussi01> hehe
<wad> Good morning.
<soussou> I am not seeking support, and I am not a developer
<soussou> I am here hanging out with fellow linux users
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nosrednaekim> morning wad
<wad> I'm trying to figure out how to connect my kubuntu laptop to my home WPA wireless network. Let me explain what I've done so far:
<soussou> I don't see the point behind trashing UE, or mint, or any derived distros, they're all cousins
<jussi01> soussou: you may find #kubuntu-offtopic more to your needs :)
<soussou> jussi01: I am not seeking any help
<JuJuBee> flipstar : any suggestions ?
<soussou> just chilling with you boys
<JuJuBee> or is it toast ?
<soussou> I am not trolling either
<wad> 1. When I bring my laptop between home and work, my network nettings would get completely munged. So eventually I just wiped out network manager, and wrote some scripts to connect me to my home wired LAN, work wired LAN, work wireless WEP network, or wireless PCMCIA sprint card. All good so far.
<flipstar> JuJuBee: try fsck ..
<soussou> so just be easy on me guys, OK?
<flipstar> if you have ext3 you'll be lucky
<JuJuBee> Thanks, never thought of that...
<JuJuBee> The drive is not ext2, I think it is fat32
<soussou> can I ask a generla filesystem question too?
<JuJuBee> I use it between windows and linux
<flipstar> oh ..
<soussou> I have about 160 MB of free space
<nosrednaekim> wad» use wpa-supplicant
<flipstar> then you might have some data loose..
<soussou> how do I claim it and make it part of my filesystem?
<wad> 2. But despite spending several hours trying to manually configure this laptop to connect to my home wireless WPA network, I have so far failed. So now I just did "apt-get install knetworkmanager" which installs networkmanager, and tinkered with the GUI settings. My objective is to get it to connect, then harvest the config files, so I can do it manually on my own.
<jussi01> soussou: sure, just trying to get across that this is a support channel, not a place for general chatter (#kubuntu-offtopic)
<flipstar> soussou: try qtparted
<wad> nosrednaekim: Of course. I've spent about an hour trying to get that to work.
<wad> nosrednaekim: no joy so far.
<nosrednaekim> wad» so have I..... the only thing that I found that works is Knetwrkmanager, as much as I hate it
<soussou> does formatting a partition automartically makes it part of the filesystem?
<soussou> *automatically
<nosrednaekim> soussou» what filesystem?
<soussou> linux filesystem
<wad> nosrednaekim: so, you got it to work! Can you give me some hints?
<nosrednaekim> soussou» well, it can be mounted.
<soussou> I have a small chunk of my hard disk free
<flipstar> no..not generally formating..try qtparted!
<wad> nosrednaekim: I've tried several things, and I can't get it to show me a list of available networks. What's the magic?
<soussou> very small, about 160 MB
<nosrednaekim> wad» no... knetworkmanager just worked.... though i'm not useing it right now (no WPA)
<wad> rats.
<patoruzu> sorry..i felt: hey guys...i've been dragging this problem for a week now...i dont seem to find a solution: after i upgraded to kde 3.5.9 the kded process goes to the roof each time I plug an usb drive.....
<patoruzu> any ideas?
<wad> I'll killed knetworkmanager, and now I'm trying to resurrect it.
<JuJuBee> How do I use dosfsck to check /dev/sdb ?
<nosrednaekim> wad» no list of availalable netowrks? comment out everything in your /etc/network/interfaces
<wad> nosrednaekim: okay!
<JuJuBee> or fsck if possible
<flipstar> JuJuBee: fsck will automaticly try to determine..just type <sudo fsck /dev/sdb>
<wad> nosrednaekim: anything else before I go offline and try it?
<nosrednaekim> !diskcheck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about diskcheck - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> wad» yeah... after editing it... kill knetowrkmanager and run "sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart" then restart knetworkmanager
<AgentZ86> anyone- when installing kubuntu on seperate partition with Ubuntu on my first partition etc. should I create and use a seperate swap as well, or no problems using the same Ubuntu swap ??
<JuJuBee> flipstar : fsck.ext2: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sdb
<JuJuBee> Tells me the superblock could not be read...
<nosrednaekim> AgentZ86» they can use the same swap as long as you don't hibernate
<wad> nosrednaekim: allright. Thanks!
<flipstar> err then try fsck.vfat it was vfat or ?
 * wad goes offline
<soussou> never mind, I tried qparted, that small chunk of free space doesn't even show
<AgentZ86> hmm, I'll make seperate swap cause I don't know if I hybernate or not, I just use defaults
<AgentZ86> thanks
<nosrednaekim> AgentZ86» do you tell it to hibernate when you sut down?
<nosrednaekim> *shut
<AgentZ86> no
<nosrednaekim> then you don't
<AgentZ86> thanks I just restart I don't think I've ever turned off the computer, and it just uses it's defaults whatever it has on it when I installed Ubuntu, I'm assuming Kubuntu will do the same, ??? right
<soussou> what would be the best IDE for developing qt4 apps?
<soussou> I know it's off topic, but I was wondering if anyone here does code using qt4
<soussou> and what IDE would they recommend
<soussou> kdevelop?
<nosrednaekim> soussou» kdevelop4 (when it arrives)
<jussi01> soussou: you would be better asking in #kubuntu-devel
<soussou> how about qdevelop?
<jussi01> (politely)
<soussou> I am there
<soussou> thanks
<nosrednaekim> soussou» didn't know it existed :)
<Lynoure> soussou: one can also use eclipse, Trolltech has a plugin thing for it
<JuJuBee> flipstar : fsck.vfat /dev/sdb  dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN Read 512 bytes at 0:Input/output error
<soussou> thanks
<soussou> will try that one
<MartinCleaver> how do I tell how much space a ext3 filesystem is using without mounting it? When I use dumpe2fs -h /dev/VolGroup00/VMs I see Block count:    95,961,088 and Free blocks:   77,311,025, Block size:   4096, which to me makes me think 18,555,230 used * 4,096/1,024 = 74,604,920 bytes or (guessing) about 70GiB and 4,096*77,311,025 / 1024 = 316,665,958,400 bytes free, = ~ 310GiB free from a 95,961,088 * 4096 / 1024 = 383,844,352 = ~ 370GiB drive; have I d
<MartinCleaver> une2fs seems to report in blocks too, I can't see anything that outputs in human grokable numbers that I can also feed to resize2fs
<flipstar> JuJuBee: how big is the disc? are the data important if you all fits+you have time you might run <sudo badblocks -s -v -n /dev/sdb> if noone has a better idea..
<flipstar> JuJuBee: but you did ran it with sudo ? the fsck ?
<JuJuBee> What will that do?  It is a 4G drive (I am pretty sure)  Yes used sudo...
<arschknacker1> -irc.ubuntu.com
<wad> It worked! I'm on my WPA wireless network!!
<nosrednaekim> wad» cool
<arschknacker1> >)
<arschknacker1> >(
<arschknacker1> >((
<arschknacker1> (<<<
<flipstar> JuJuBee: you probably cant use this drive as a internal ?
<arschknacker1> <(
<JuJuBee> How do you mean internal?
<wad> But... I'd like to be able to do this without the network manager interfering. Do you know where these settings are stored? Can I do something in /etc/network/interfaces to make it work, once I throw out network manager?
<patoruzu> anybody?
<nosrednaekim> arschknacker1» this is a support channel... not a channel to try out your latest smilies
<jpatrick> arschknacker1: please do not do that
<JuJuBee> It is a flash stick
<wad> Like an "ifup wlan0" sort of thing. :)
<flipstar> oh
<wad> my /etc/network/interfaces is empty.
<nosrednaekim> wad» possibly... you have to look at the wpa-supplicant config file knetwork manager writes
<jpatrick> arschknacker1: and please change your nick to something more politer
<JuJuBee> badblocks running now...
<wad> nosrednaekim: okay!
<JuJuBee> up to 40000
<nosrednaekim> wad» though I don't know where the heck that is ;)
<wad> I found them.
<wad> I think.
<flipstar> you killes him
<arschknacker1> on't know where the heck that is
<flipstar> JuJuBee: the number at the end is important..
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<flipstar> hi
<JuJuBee> flipstar : at the end of the test?
<flipstar> yep..
<JuJuBee> I assume that by block they mean 1K block?
<flipstar> yes
<JuJuBee> so 4GB = 4,000,000 blocks?
<BluesKaj> what's right way to have more than one kate text file open simultaneously on the desktop ?
<flipstar> JuJuBee: yes
<JuJuBee> Damn... only up to 216,000
<flipstar> BluesKaj: you want all text in one window or all in seperate windows? can you set it in kate-->setting-->sessions
<flipstar> JuJuBee: hm you cant mount it anyway ?
<BluesKaj> flipstar , seperate windows
<JuJuBee> wouldnt mount it
<JuJuBee> will not using -v make it go faster?
<flipstar> -v is for --verbose ..
<JuJuBee> mount: /dev/sdb: can't read superblock
<flipstar> mount -t fat maybe ?
<JuJuBee> -t vfat
<flipstar> hm you could try to replicate it with dd and then reformat..
<JuJuBee> never used dd to replicate a drive to a image...
<BluesKaj> yes flipstar ,but what's the option in sessions ?
<tekstacy> Bye all
<JuJuBee> flipstar : dd if=/dev/sdb | gzip > flash_dirve.img.gz
<JuJuBee> dd: reading `/dev/sdb': Input/output error
<JuJuBee> 0+0 records in
<JuJuBee> 0+0 records out  0 bytes (0 B) copied, 0.0167365 seconds, 0.0 kB/s
<flipstar> :/
<mrunagi_> what would the command line string be to extract files from a zip?
<tcm_> mrunagi_: unzip foo.zip
<mrunagi_> sigh
<mrunagi_> im getting an error
<mrunagi_> this is no good
<genii> Likely file is corrupt
<vijay_> hi
<mrunagi_> that makes me sad
<vijay_> can any1 tell me . why i m getting slow net speed then win?
<flipstar> http://www.speedguide.net:8080
<raul> hi! can anyone tell me why i cannot use java in Kubuntu (at least in the beta Hardy?)
<raul> is that a bug... or is it just that the version that is compatible is not available yet?
<genii> raul: Ask in #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> genii, what's right way to have more than one kate text file open simultaneously on the desktop, cant open more than one at a time ?
<genii> BluesKaj: I mainly use nano, so not much help :)
<Daisuke_Ido> nano?  not vi?  not emacs?  you must not be cool then -_-
<BluesKaj> <--old windows excel etc so , i need my desktop "fix"
<amerigo> rooms
<genii> Daisuke_Ido: I use emacs when I'm ssh'd into our bsd servers, vi when I have to use vipw or visudo...otherwise I like the lowly old nano :)
<Daisuke_Ido> genii: only kidding...  i have no room to talk, i use gedit or kate, depending on the environment, nano if i'm in ssh
 * BluesKaj wonders why kate allows only one instance of open text file on desktop 
<BluesKaj> something about sessions but there doesn't seem to be any options that make sense to me
<genii> BluesKaj: The same file opened twice or 2 different files?
<BluesKaj> different files
<BluesKaj> like copy & pasting back & forth etc
<flipstar> on ->window->new windows you can duplicate it..
<mefisto__> I have a kaffeine update that wants to remove kaffeine-xine. Does that sound right? is the kaffeine package update repacing the old kaffeine package AND the kaffeine-xine package?
<mefisto__> *replacing
<genii> BluesKaj: The new window, then opening another file in the new window worked for me
<jetsaredim> is it my imagination or does the new version of kaffeine not need kaffeine-xine?
<mefisto__> jetsaredim: just what I was asking about
<jetsaredim> mefisto__: was thinking that since xine is the default engine that maybe it got incorporated into the main package
<BluesKaj> it's kaffeine-xine in the 0.8.5 version
<jetsaredim> yea - the version i'm seeing in my adept window is 0.8.6-0ubuntu3~gutsy1
<mefisto__> jetsaredim: I think you're right, but it would be nice if someone could confirm this
<jetsaredim> yea - there's nothing in the changelog
<Waterstoff> well
<Waterstoff> perhaps you should update
<Waterstoff> and try using it
<Waterstoff> and if it works
<Waterstoff> you have your answer
<Waterstoff> if it doesn't work, you have your answer
<BluesKaj> jetsaredim:  you on hardy ?
<jetsaredim> BluesKaj: nope
<BluesKaj> !enter | Waterstoff
<ubotu> Waterstoff: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dragnslcr> I noticed the same thing this morning. I haven't had a chance to try Kaffeine though
<flipstar> removing kaffeine was one of the first things i did..
<Waterstoff> !annoying | BluesKaj
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about annoying - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jetsaredim> flipstar: y?
<Waterstoff> codeine++
<flipstar> i prefer gmplayer & vlc
<Waterstoff> !english | jetsaredim
<ubotu> jetsaredim: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<BluesKaj> I'm using the default version ...just did a clean install and adept notifier is on ice ATM...I don't trust the upgrades after the update fiasco of the last 2 days
<jetsaredim> Waterstoff: ?
<flipstar> aside from that kaffeine always did crashed in the past :/
<Waterstoff> jetsaredim: I don't believe the word "y" exists in the english language.
<mefisto__> Waterstoff: how does this help anyone?
<jetsaredim> phonetically, y == why
<Waterstoff> mhmm
<Waterstoff> I was talking about the fact that english was required in this channel
<Waterstoff> I don't speak phonetic
<mefisto__> Waterstoff: so you mistook if for french?
<khaije1> it seems like evms is dead, but are there any successor/replacements?
<flipstar> what actually is evms ?
<khaije1> !evms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evms - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jetsaredim> http://evms.sourceforge.net/, methinks
<khaije1> oh, it's a storage management layer
<khaije1> thats it
<mefisto__> Dragnslcr: so you've applied the kaffeine update that removed kaffeine-xine?
<Dragnslcr> mefisto__- yeah, but I haven't tried using Kaffeine yet
<khaije1> it was designed to make it really simple and consistent to setup any kinda arrangement from, typical setup to super lvm2 features all through one interface
<Waterstoff> mefisto__: no, I correctly understood it as not english
<flipstar> and it doesnt exist anymore..?
<khaije1> it's looking like i'll need some sort of raid on my home machine, i'm just not looking forward to learning a whole new set of commands that i'll rarely use and that punish mistakes harshly
<mefisto__> Dragnslcr: if you could try it for us now and confirm it still works without kaffeine-xine, that would settle the question
<jetsaredim> Dragnslcr: yea - that would be great - if you could
<Dragnslcr> Except I'm remoted in to my computer, so it'll be at least 6 hours
<flipstar> khaije1: theres a proggy that does all the raid stuff for you :) >>dmraid
<jetsaredim> doh
<Dragnslcr> How about you try it yourselves?
<jetsaredim> i'm in the middle of using kaffeine
<Minnozz> Hi, does anybody know a good way to minimize Mozilla Thunderbird to the system tray?
<sivaji>  please help me i just directed the output of "history" command to a file called "sample" then i tried "sh sample" .this thing has removed all the files in /home/sivaji dir  now i dont have anyfile in home/sivaji directory is there anyway to restore those files
<khaije1> flipstar: ok thanks, i'll check that out, evms seemed so promising. oh well! :-)
<mefisto__> Minnozz: see "ksystraycmd --help" that might do what you want
<flipstar> sivaji: you might look at :trash/ but i dont know how this script removed the files..btw what did you tried there ? oO
<gluk> hi all
<gluk> bye all
<Minnozz> mefisto__: thanks, but isn't there something like a plugin for thunderbird?
<jetsaredim> flipstar sivaji I think trash:/ is only if you removed the files through konqueror
<flipstar> Minnozz: it should be possible in thunderbird itself..
<flipstar> maybe it just mv'd it
<sivaji> flipstar jetsaredim nothing is there  in trash
<mefisto__> Minnozz: last I checked, there was a windows-only extension that does that
<and80> hi all
<jetsaredim> Minnozz: the thunderbird biff extension throws a popup when new mail comes in
<sivaji> jetsaredim yes you are correct
<and80> I have just installed kubuntu on a macbookpro
<and80> but I have a problem setting up the keyboard layout
<and80> the system settings gui seems to not work
<jetsaredim> sivaji: I hate to tell you but I think you are out of luck
<Minnozz> jetsaredim: Yes it already does that, but I want it in the system tray, not the taskbar
<sivaji> how to create a icon in /home/sivaji that points to Desktop
<sivaji> ?
<flipstar> !find recover | Minnozz
<ubotu> minnozz: Found: friendly-recovery, recover, recoverjpeg
<jetsaredim> Minnozz: sounds like you need to learn how to make tb extensions :)
<Minnozz> upz :P
<mefisto__> Minnozz: there's also a checkbox in the menu editor to place an app in the system tray
<Minnozz> mefisto__: hmm, where can I find that?
<flipstar> is there an alternative for vnstat?
<mefisto__> Minnozz: right-click on kmenu button, or type "kmenuedit"
<Minnozz> mefisto__: ah I see, thanks a lot!
<jetsaredim> mefisto__: I don't see that it actually did anything
<jetsaredim> I take that back
<gluk> hi all\
<gluk> I need help
<mefisto__> jetsaredim: you mean the kaffeine update?
<jpatrick> !ask | gluk
<ubotu> gluk: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jetsaredim> mefisto__: no the tb tray thing
<gluk> i configure internet ih ubuntu just now. but only IRC and ping works, no browser or any other program. P.S. I am absolutely newble P.S.2 sorry my english
<gluk> *in ubuntu
<flipstar> ubuntu? --> #ubuntu
<gluk> kubuntu
<flipstar> oh
<Daisuke_Ido> gluk: konqueror not working?
<jetsaredim> gluk: when you say configured - do you mean through the knetworkmanager or through system settings?
<Daisuke_Ido> jetsaredim: i'd wager his net's working.  why hasn't a bug report been filed on konqueror for that?  or has it and it's just being ignored
<Daisuke_Ido> it's a proxy thing, i believe
<_Angelus_> guys
<_Angelus_> will i lose my uptime if i suspend to ram?
<Daisuke_Ido> _Angelus_: let me find out
<_Angelus_> ok
<gluk> system settings, not knetworkmanager
<Daisuke_Laptop> shoot, can't tell...  i had to reboot this thing yesterday
<Daisuke_Laptop> i don't think you do though
<gluk> yeah, konqueror and Akredator not working
<flipstar> gluk: did you specified a proxy ?
<jetsaredim> gluk: what does your network setup look like? static or dynamic? proxies?
<Daisuke_Laptop> jetsaredim: completely irrelevant.
<jetsaredim> Daisuke_Laptop: ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> jetsaredim: it's a problem with konqueror, not his connection
<Daisuke_Laptop> he's here, his connection is obviously okay :)
<gluk> no, I dont use it // I using an GPRS connection, via mobile phone.
<Daisuke_Laptop> proxies yes :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> i missed that in your response, i apologize
<Daisuke_Laptop> gluk: from a terminal, sudo apt-get install firefox
<coggz> please help me with my wireless.
<gluk> ok, i will try it now
<flipstar> gluk: are there servers in /etc/resolv.conf ? try cat /etc/resolv.conf
<flipstar> !wireless > coggz
<coggz> ok, my wireless no longer shows up in knetworkmanager
<Piddy> Can anyone help me with kopete please?
<coggz> does it crash when u connect to msn?
<Piddy> No, it says the pass is wrong.
<coggz> oh,
<Piddy> Although it's not. Works at hotmail.
<gluk> there are no firefox packet here
<coggz> can anyone help with wireless
<jetsaredim> is it working at all?
<flipstar> installing packages might requiere an working connection..
<gluk> there are only "nameserver 213.87.0.7" and "nameserver 213.87.1.1" in /etc/resolv.conf
<flipstar> okay..so this is not the problem..
<flipstar> did you specified a proxy ?
<coggz> jetsaredim: no, not at all. I had it working fine (using ndiswrapper)
<colonel> hi everyone !
<colonel> may I ask a question ? I:d like to install VLC on Kubunctu...
<colonel> adept doesn:t seem to find the package..
<colonel> ??
<jetsaredim> coggz: what did you change?
<Lynoure> colonel: it should be in the  universe  repository
<Lynoure> colonel: do you have that repository in use?
<gluk> i dont use proxy
<coggz> nothing, one day i hibernate it, then i open up and bang! it's gone. Does not show up as a device
<colonel> what is this ? i don:t know
<colonel> is it something to add to a list ?
<flipstar> colonel you have to use the universe source for that
<gluk> i can ping www.google.com, but i couldn't visit it with browser..
<flipstar> you probably need to add it
<colonel> ok, thank you guys, i will try this
<flipstar> gluk: would be great if you could try another browser ..
<Lynoure> colonel:  sudo kate /etc/sources.list  and uncomment the lines with universe  :)
<Lynoure> colonel: oops,   kdesu kate /etc/sources.list
<colonel> thanks  times !! ;-0
<Sbucatone_> Lynoure: /etc/apt/sor
<gluk> will Dolphin works with internet?
<Sbucatone_> i think no
<jetsaredim> try lynx
<gluk> i hewen't it
<gluk> *have not
<Sbucatone_> gluk: konqueror does't work ?
<gluk> no
<Sbucatone_> gluk: try to disable cache
<gluk> it doesn't
<Sbucatone_> gluk: :) i have konqueror for internet browser
<coggz> any thoughts on my wireless?
<Sbucatone_> coggz: what's your problem ?
<coggz> my wireless dos not show up, it was working fine until i hibernated
<gluk> i'll go out for a short time, sorry
<Sbucatone_> coggz: iwconfig in a terminal
<Sbucatone_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Sbucatone_> coggz: use paste bin to paste output
<Lynoure> Sbucatone_: yes, thanks for the correction
<Sbucatone_> :)
<coggz> Sbucatone_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57579/
<coggz> i do have eth0, that is what im using now, eth1 does not show up...
<Sbucatone_> coggz: ifconfigg eth1 down
<Sbucatone_> coggz: ifconfig eth1 down
<Sbucatone_> coggz: then ifconfig eth1 up
<Sbucatone_> coggz: plz paste even iwlist eth1 scan
<coggz> had to be sudo'ed
<Sbucatone_> coggz: yes
<z3r0-x> how are you?
<coggz> Sbucatone_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57581/
<coggz> they all showup
<z3r0-x> me?
<z3r0-x> are you hot?
<Sbucatone_> coggz: ok your card works well
<z3r0-x> i have big titts do you want to fuck me?
<coggz> !wtf
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Sbucatone_> coggz: and so you will do  :  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Sbucatone_> should do :)
<z3r0-x> sorry chicking if worked..lol
<z3r0-x> how are you?
<tekstacy> Is there a way to amplify the sound? The sound on this movie is too soft even at full
<flipstar> vlc can..
<Sbucatone_> tekstacy:if you can't find a nice solution...this for avi movie ... ffmpeg -i INPUT -vcodec copy -acodec mp3 -ab 128k -vol 500 -y OUTPUT
<Sbucatone_> tekstacy: not sure..
<coggz> Sbucatone_: still not working
<tekstacy> I like that, it fixes the movie not the machine
<jetsaredim> tekstacy: kmix
<tekstacy> I could try vlc, but I like mplayer
<jetsaredim> open the full mixer
<coggz> Sbucatone_: any other suggestions?
<tekstacy> everything is at full
<jetsaredim> tekstacy: volume control on your speakers?
<Sbucatone_> coggz: your card can detect wifi networks ...so i think you should  sudo ifconfig eth1 down ; sudo ifconfig eth1 down; sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<tekstacy> yup. laptop.
<Arwen> tekstacy, volume knob....
<tekstacy> I wonder if another mixer would let me do it....
<Arwen> you could use -af volnorm on MPlayer
<coggz> Sbucatone_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57582/
<jetsaredim> tekstacy: there is alsamixer from the command-line
<Arwen> but I think fixing your sound system would be a better idea
<tekstacy> Well, it's more the file. Sound works ok, but sometimes I get a song or movie with the sound recorded to soft. I was looking for a temporary fix
<Sbucatone_> coggz: mm sometime my card does that...but i have a usb card so i remove and after i re-plug in it and it works fine, ...you should check your dns too
<tekstacy> didn't know about -af volnorm, thanks
<anto> kubuntu france
<mefisto__> tekstacy: kaffeine has a audio normalisation filter, Player menu, effect plugins...
<jpatrick> !fr | anto
<ubotu> anto: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<coggz> Sbucatone_: how? still no luck after disabling and restarting
<tekstacy> mefisto, thanks
<gluk> i'm here
<Sbucatone_> coggz: well kdesudo kate /etc/resolv.conf
<TheFarmer> Is it possible to install Kubuntu on a external , so you can 'leave' your NTFS/Windows alone, without resizing, etc ?
<tekstacy> TheFarmer, yes
<coggz> Sbucatone_: nameserver 192.168.0.1
<Sbucatone_> coggz: put this
<Sbucatone_> nameserver 208.67.222.222
<Sbucatone_> nameserver 208.67.220.220
<flipstar> Sbucatone_: you cant edit nameservers there ..
<tekstacy> Assuming your box allows you to boot from it
<flipstar> it will be overwritten
<Sbucatone_> flipstar: i know
<TheFarmer> tekstacy: And it'll do whatever it needs to do (lilo? grub or whatever?) to the main drive to just tell it there is another OS on the external ?
<Sbucatone_> flipstar: but in my card if i left that stuff it doesn't work ... i don't know why but when i change them after it works
<tekstacy> TheFarmer, you would install it on a flash drive as the only os.
<flipstar> hm..the right file for dns namerserver changes is /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf ..
<coggz> ill fix it later. bye thanks for your help
<tekstacy> But, yes, it could do all that stuff to your windows drive
<ScorpKing> nameservers can be set in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<flipstar> exactly
<tekstacy> Curious, what do you farm?
<Sbucatone_> flipstar: well if i do that then..it works ...so why? i don't know
<Sbucatone_> flipstar: i mean on resolv.conf
<[T]an1> I am working on getting my sound working correctly. I open kmix and it shows nothing selectable in the current mixer window. when I select either oss or alsa in my mplayer preferences the movies give an error that no sound is working.
<[T]an1> could use some assistance.
<flipstar> !install > TheFarmer
<ScorpKing> Sbucatone_: do you use dialup? or something else?
<flipstar> Sbucatone_: doesnt mean it have to work for all :)
<[T]an1> from lspci: 00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Sbucatone_> flipstar: well i have tried ..
<Sbucatone_> ScorpKing: i have wifi connection
<limbeaux> i installed an app using apt-get.  when i run it, it says "you must be root to run"  how do i make it ask for sudo password?
<anto__> Hey homies
<flipstar> !intelhda > [T]an1
<Sbucatone_> ScorpKing: dsl 4M
<Admiral_Chicago> limbeaux: which app is it?
<ScorpKing> Sbucatone_: oh ok. i'm getting confused here. you have dns problems?
<limbeaux> gproftpd
<limbeaux> it will run from a terminal: sudo /usr/sbin/gproftpd
<Sbucatone_> ScorpKing: no no i have not :) just i was asking why if i leave resolv.conf as default my wifi doesì't work instead if i replace open dns on resolv.conf it works
<ScorpKing> limbeaux: from the d at the end i think it should be a deamon
<limbeaux> it is a gui for proftpd
<gluk_> yahooo! it works! =)
<flipstar> limbeaux: then use kdesu instead of sudo :>
<ScorpKing> Sbucatone_: ah i see. the only way i can think of is to edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf like flipstar said
<limbeaux> is there a way to add that to the shortcut?
<flipstar> right click->edit ¦->
<limbeaux> yeah, i looked at that
<ScorpKing> Sbucatone_: add the dns servers in this line "#prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;" and uncomment it.
<ScorpKing> i have to go. nite guys
<limbeaux> thanks flipstar
<limbeaux> that worked
<Daisuke_Ido> awesome...  unreal tournament is within reach once more :D
<BanTam> hey Arwen
<Arwen> yo
<BanTam> apparently mergedfb has been phased out of gutsy
<Arwen> oh, that would explain it
<BanTam> they now use RandR
<Arwen> musta been replaced with xrandr
<BanTam> yup
<BanTam> lol
<Arwen> yeah, I don't know enough about that to help you :-(
<BanTam> thats ok, i just wanted to let you know
<BanTam> im reading up on it
<BanTam> so we were shoveling sh*t against the tide yesterday
<BanTam> :(
<Arwen> wasted our time, eh? :-)
<BanTam> pretty much
<BanTam> sorry about that
<Arwen> more importantly, TIME FOR SOME QUAKE
<BanTam> have fun
<Arwen> actually, I wonder if it'll make my system crash :-P
<BanTam> haha
<tekstacy> ugh, back to work. bye
<BanTam> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<yao_ziyuan> how do i apply a proxy to Adept Manager?
<yao_ziyuan> i'm downloading some packages from a repository at wxwidgets.org and applying tor would make it faster
<anto> kubuntu france
<anto> france
<frank232> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<flipstar> yao_ziyuan: i think you have to specify it in the sources.list or so
<yao_ziyuan> synaptic can set proxy
<flipstar> okay..
<flipstar> whatever
<maniac> Hello everyone. I have some strange problems - a whole lot of probrams crashes with sigsegv on start or within libpthread.
<maniac> also superkaramba causes Xorg do die when idle.
<maniac> it makes me think that something with threading is broken inside the kernel
<genii> yao_ziyuan: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/fedora-35/how-to-set-up-proxy-in-apt-gets-apt.conf-265793/
<genii> Bah he left now
<maniac> also - nvidia proprietary driver cases everything to crash with sigsegv after some time. So I use nv now.
<maniac> Is this only for me?
<maniac> where should I report this bug? to linux kernel, or kde, or ubuntu?
<jaymacdonald> It's something wrong with your side
<jaymacdonald> It doesn't do that for anyone else, maniac.
<flipstar> maniac: gutsy or hardy ?
<maniac> I have done memtest86 and cpuburn. so hardware is ok.
<maniac> flipstar: gusty 7.1
<jaymacdonald> *7.10
<maniac> y
<flipstar> since when you have this ?
<jaymacdonald> The release number corrsponds to the release date.
<maniac> from very start.
<maniac> it started with linuxdcpp crashing at start. and then, after some updates. it got worse
<maniac> yesterday even kteatime crashed at start
<flipstar> so with nv as driver you have no problems ?
<maniac> much much less.
<Arwen> f***
<Arwen> fglrx is even slower than the open driver
<Arwen> Kubuntu is just plain unusable...
<maniac> Arwen: same here with nvidia
<flipstar> hm i dont know what couses this .. but maybe you want to install the drivers from nvidias website ..
<maniac> tried with envy. It is even worse than restricted.
<Arwen> ack, my login screen is fubar, vsync is broken, opengl doesn't work, and xvideo looks crappy
<Arwen> how much more broken can it get?
<pat_> Hi all, I just installed gutsy on my laptop. It works great except my fonts are horrible. I've changed them in 'appearance' but no matter what ones I use, they are not clear like my desktop kubuntu. Any suggestions?
<flipstar> maniac: maybe you want try these ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/169.12/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run
<maniac> flipstar: It feels like dice roll...
<maniac> flipstar: I have stdied manuals on ubuntu site, about this driver. And I still have nvidia-kernel-common installed.
<Arwen> pat_, adjust the anti-aliasing option
<flipstar> envy changes a lot of settings
<mefisto__> pat_: antialiasing. in system settings > appearance > fonts, then click the "configure" button
<maniac> flipstar: when I tell aptitude to unistall it, it says that it will also remove kubuntu desktop and so on.
<pat_> Arwen: where do I do that?
<flipstar> it blacklist some modules and so on
<pat_> Arwen: k, I'll give that a go, thx, brb
<flipstar> kubuntu-desktop is just a metafile
<maniac> flipstar: I have checked - tothing is blacklisted. But should be "nv nvidia"
<flipstar> i just wanted to say:i dont like envy
<maniac> flipstar: I know that this is a metapackage. I mean aptitude offers me removing half of the system. Dependecies seem proken
<maniac> flipstar: I dont like it now also.
<maniac> but, restricted moudles crash also.
<maniac> it seems to be broken xorg and/or linux kernel itself.
<maniac> particularly "fork" syscall
<flipstar> or configuration error ..
<maniac> flipstar: I have not reconfigured it by hand. only the network.
<Arwen> anyone know where I can get more support regarding fglrx?
<flipstar> seems wired that you cant remove the nvidia-kernel-common..
<maniac> 100%
<flipstar> Arwen: google :)
<Arwen> argh...............
<maniac> I wanted to use ubuntu because it claims working "out of the box". I used plain "debian testing" for a year, and I never had any issues after I configured it.
<maniac> Arwen: there are manuals for nvidia on ubuntuforums and ubuntu. google there for ATI.
<Arwen> maniac, I don't need a manual, I need advice on repairs...
<Arwen> though then again, I'm not sure how much can be done to fix it...
<maniac> Arwen: repairs... hm. Never done anything similar.
<Arwen> it doesn't work (tm) here
<maniac> flipstar: http://pastebin.com/d51273c0b this is wahat aptitude says.
<hagaff> servus
<hagaff> frage was is des hier bin neu im kubuntu
<hagaff> über was wird hier geredet
<mefisto__> Arwen: maybe try googling your vidcard + gutsy. It worked for getting my ati card working well
<genii> !de | hagaff
<Arwen> um... it's running... just not working
<ubotu> hagaff: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Arwen> so yeah..
<flipstar> maniac: hm it claims restricted modules are broken oO
<maniac> flipstar: they are :) at least they dont work.
<hagaff> wie funktioniert des ubotu
<flipstar> what happens if you try to remove them ?
<hagaff> nur klicken oder
<flipstar> hagaff: click on >< #kubuntu-de <<
<hagaff> und dann los fragen
<hagaff> ah ok
<hagaff> danke
<maniac> flipstar:  the same thing. It will remove metapackages.
<flipstar> hm this is not good at all but you could reinstall them later ..
<flipstar> or wait for things to get better ..
<maniac> I will wait for 8.04. If it is same buggy. I will move back to debian or even gentoo
<maniac> and fix bugs myself :(
<flipstar> just try to update in a few
<maniac> I am running latest set of packages.
<flipstar> currently :)
<maniac> I can reinstall this resticted stuff.
<root__> maricos y putas todos
<maniac> the latest of "ubuntu"
<maniac> they are quite old.
<maniac> for what reason have nut ups driver be so old with ubuntu?
<flipstar> if i were you i would install nvidia drivers by myself ¦=]
 * maniac dont like ubuntu update filosophy
<maniac> flipstar: I dont want to do it. hey! this is ubuntu or not?
<maniac> flipstar: If i install them myself, what is the point of ubuntu? I'd better use debian/
<flipstar> linux is linux
<maniac> yes. it is. just got more candy look
<maniac> I have tried to use compiz with KDE. It was really flickering on startup.
<flipstar> you also have kubuntu&ubuntu-desktop installed that might trouble some
<maniac> thigs got broken before I installed "ubuntu-desktop"
<maniac> I need both. I use KDE and wife uses Gnome.
<flipstar> you could'nt use compiz ?
<aris> ?
<aris> hello
<flipstar> hi
<aris> i do have a question on kubuntu
<flipstar> go on ..
<aris> how i may run a deb file
<flipstar> open it with gdebi
<aris> i have downloaded skype for Linux
<aris> where is gdebi?
<flipstar> you might install gdebi before..
<flipstar> search for it in adept
<frank232> aris: can't you just click on it?
<aris> yes i clikc on skype.deb
<aris> but cannot run
<flipstar> !info gdebi
<ubotu> gdebi (source: gdebi): Simple tool to install deb files. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 29 kB, installed size 220 kB
<aris> can you tell me where to look for gdebi?
<flipstar> search for it in adept or type sudo apt-get install gdebi
<maniac> flipstar: I could use compiz. But it's initialization did not look good. And I dont see any use of it. And it caused problems for 3d games
<frank232> aris: is there an error message?
<frank232> aris: use adept to install gdebi-kde if it's not installed
<maniac> aris: you can also run "dpgk -i skype-file-name.deb" from console. But gdebi-kde should be accessible with right click.
<root__> dvgfghuil
<flipstar> maniac: yes..if i dont start it at login it might flicker for a second..and framerate i little bit lower in 3d games, i agree
<aris> the error message is that it opens with another program  ARK
<flipstar> and btw i find it very usefull
<psilocyde> could someone please help with my adept  package manager problem?
<flipstar> aris: you need to install an program that can deal with that..like gdebi
<psilocyde> adept lcoks up during the aply changes fase
<psilocyde> *locks
<aris> tell me what is adept?
<frank232> aris: right-Click -> Open with -> Gdebi Package installer is not there?
<flipstar> !adept | aris
<ubotu> aris: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<psilocyde> the adept package manager
<maniac> adept - gui front end to apt
<psilocyde> yes sorry
<frank232> aris: K->System->Adept
<genii> aris: Or Kbutton.. Add/Remove Programs
<psilocyde> yes
<psilocyde> both
<maniac> aris: try with right click. You should be able to select gdebi instead of ark.
<flipstar> gdebi is installed by default ?
<maniac> was for me
<aris> i opened adept...now what?
<BluesKaj> what's the latest on browser ID using Konq on Gmail ?
<maniac> BluesKaj:  mozilla 1.7.3 , but google reader still broken.
<psilocyde> i have an update notification saying that i have 13 updated packages available
<flipstar> aris: type gdebi
<flipstar> or copy and paste it
<psilocyde> i click on the systray icon and i get an error
<flipstar> !error
<ubotu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<maniac> psilocyde: whar error?
<maniac> *what
<psilocyde> - No command arguments supplied! Usage: kdesudo [-u <runas>] <command. -
<aris> type gdebi at what location?
<flipstar> aris: at the search field from adept
<psilocyde> then i run anyway and i get a crash
<psilocyde> i could pastbin
<flipstar> aris: you can install there any software you might need if it is availible
<aris> cannot find gdebi!
<maniac> psilocyde: K -> System -> Adept Update Manager
<frank232> aris: what version of kubuntu are you using?
<genii> aris: gdebi-kde
<flipstar> he probably uses the sources from installation..
<Tonren> How can I stop ~/.kde/share/config/gtkrc-2.0 from being overwritten every time I restart?
<aris> i do have 3.5.2
<psilocyde> maniac: sorry i dont understand your instuction. Would you like me to past that in to a terminal?
<frank232> aris: is that kubuntu 6.06 , 6.10?
<maniac> psilocyde: past "sudo adept_updater"
<psilocyde> ty will do
<frank232> aris: anyways you probably need to use a terminal and  run    sudo dpkg -i skypepackagename.deb
<maniac> aris: do it from konsole. just with "dpkg -i skypepackage.deb"
<aris> ii try with terminal
<genii> Tonren: Do you have "Restore Previous Session" checked in Kbutton..System Settings..Advanced... Session Management ?
 * maniac went out
<psilocyde> maniac: i get "Another process is using the packaging system database"
<flipstar> and..is it ?
<jinzougen> Hey, I like using aterm, but it doesn't render certain characters correctly, does anyone know how to fix it?
<psilocyde> aww did i lose maniac?
<jinzougen> Usually punctuation characters like `` and --
<Tonren> genii: No, I think I restart with a blank session.
<flipstar> psilocyde: if there is no other installer open try..
<flipstar> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Tonren> genii: Restarting from previous session is too weird... I always get all sorts of programs opening up.
<Tonren> genii: I'm really perplexed, because I can't figure out where this file keeps being overwritten from, or why.
<psilocyde> i get
<psilocyde> Kill process 5556 ? (y/N) y
<psilocyde> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<genii> Tonren: Well, you could always just make gtkrc readonly then and change owner to root or so
<aris> i typed sudo -dpgk
<Tonren> genii: Ooh.  That's a good idea.
<flipstar> psilocyde: are you sure there is no process using it? try ctrl+esc and search for adept or synaptic ..
<psilocyde> k ty
<aris> i right clicked on skype and install the package ..
<aris> but message is that missing package..
<frank232> aris: did it work?\
<flipstar> !skype | aris
<ubotu> aris: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<aris> ok...i try to read instructions..
<aris> now how to run a bin file?
<psilocyde> Flipstar: no instances of adept or synaptic.
<flipstar> dpkg maybe ?
<flipstar> hm then try again ..
<psilocyde> try what then?
<prince_jammys> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<psilocyde> ok now i get "Bus error (core dumped)"
<flipstar> ¦ /
<psilocyde> :(
<prince_jammys> mmm
<prince_jammys> psilocyde: you get that error after trying to use adept?
<psilocyde> After "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a" in terminal
<aris> hello?
<aris> bin file?
<trappist> aris: usually sudo sh filename.bin
<trappist> that makes some not-necessarily-valid assumptions about the actual file type
<Waterstoff> err
<Waterstoff> that makes a lot of really bad assumptions
<Waterstoff> in fact, thats some pretty bad advice
<trappist> now that you mention it... you're right
<Waterstoff> 1) Don't use sudo unless you have good reason
<flipstar> psilocyde: libncursesw5 is installed..?
<Waterstoff> 2) Make the file executable and run the file, its a bin for a reason
<Waterstoff> 3) sh files _usually_ end with .sh, not with .bin
<psilocyde> flipstar: how do i verify that?
<aris> trappist..i did it with the command but cannot execute binary file
<flipstar> psilocyde: apt-cache show libncursesw5
<flipstar> guess you cant use apt-get now..?
<psilocyde> ty
<trappist> aris: it's probably not even an executable file, so you don't *run* it.  did it come with a .cue file?
<flipstar> err psilocyde sorry that was the wrong one..
<trappist> aris: actually, let's start with this - do file <filename>
<aris> trappist...it is RealPlayer10Gold.bin
<Waterstoff> it is an executable file
<flipstar> psilocyde: apt-cache policy libncursesw5
<trappist> aris: are you maybe running a 64bit ubuntu?
<Waterstoff> aris: chmod +x RealPlayer10Gold.bin; ./RealPlayer10Gold.bin
<aris> trappist...-do no found
<psilocyde> yes its there
<trappist> aris: omit the "do" part.
<flipstar> ..guess you cant use apt-get now to reinstall..?
<psilocyde> i could try
<flipstar> try apt-get --reinstall install libncursesw5
<aris> i omit do part
<aris> i need other thing
<trappist> probably
<psilocyde> http://pastebin.com/m759aa0d2
<aris> fuck it...bin
<trappist> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<psilocyde> potty
<aris> ubotu ...whereabouts?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whereabouts? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<aris> yr location?
<trappist> aris: ubotu is a bot.
<Pici> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<aris> oohps
<aris> trappist..tnxs for your advice..
<psilocyde> flipstar: did you follow the pastebin link?
<flipstar> yep..
<psilocyde> oh ok
<hagaff> wie komm ich zu dem kubunte.de
<prince_jammys> !de | hagaff
<ubotu> hagaff: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Waterstoff> It would appear that thats what his message was talking about
<aris> >
<aris> dsdfs
<aris> fdsf
<aris> hi
<aris> fgfd
<Waterstoff> don't spam.
<aris> hello waterstoff
<Arwen> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Piddy> Can someone help me with Kopete?
<aris> what kopete?
<nosrednaekim> whats wrog with it?
<flipstar> aris: its an instant messaging program
<aris> yes...flipstar..
<aris> i extracted a gz file...
<aris> now how to install?
<dhq> i have a nvidia gfx card in my laptop   8600m gt
<dhq> i need drivers
<nosrednaekim> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<flipstar> aris: what is in this package ?
<aris> Firefox
<nosrednaekim> aris» use "sudo apt-get install firefox" to install firefox
<Dragnslcr> Firefox is in the repositories already
<psilocyde> should i just reinstall?
<storbeck> aris: cd folder -> ./configure -> make -> sudo make install
<psilocyde> ive been working on this problem for 2 daqys
<flipstar> psilocyde: aptitude ?
<nosrednaekim> psilocyde» for what?
<psilocyde> no kubuntu
<flipstar> oh..
<psilocyde> ive been working on this problem for to days
<storbeck> psilocyde: What's the problem?
<flipstar> you could try to fix it from livecd ..
<psilocyde> apt is broken or something
<flipstar> here..>http://pastebin.com/m759aa0d2
<aris> storbeck...i run it but message 'firefxo has no installation candidate
<psilocyde> it wont comit any changes
<nosrednaekim> psilocyde» whats wrong with it?
<psilocyde> locks
<psilocyde> maybe flipstar could word it better than i
<storbeck> aris, will you pastebin it?
<psilocyde> it will download updates and software but it will not comit changes
<nosrednaekim> aris» why are you installing rom a tarball? you can easily get it with apt.
<Arwen> huh, compiz works
<psilocyde> it wont install anything
<aris> i run it from Terminal...
<flipstar> nosrednaekim: & storbeck: http://pastebin.com/m759aa0d2 & http://pastebin.com/d51273c0b
<psilocyde> everything you good people have told me to do to fix it dont resolve the problem
<storbeck> !pastebin | aris
<ubotu> aris: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<aris> storbeck....there is a file ŕun-mozilla.sh' inside the firefox directory
<storbeck> nosrednaekim: Does it do that with every package?
<nosrednaekim> psilocyde» does aptitude work?
<psilocyde> no
<nosrednaekim> psilocyde» what is its error message?
<flipstar> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg exited unexpectedly
<psilocyde> yes
<storbeck> nosrednaekim: Does dpkg work?
<storbeck> err psilocyde *
<psilocyde> no
<storbeck> O_O?
<psilocyde> it downloads but will not install
<storbeck> dpkg, not apt-get
<flipstar> psilocyde: maybe this will help..using the livecd..http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=422523
<psilocyde> ok
<nosrednaekim> psilocyde» what does "sudo dpkg -i file.deb" say?
<storbeck> psilocyde: Re-install apt
<storbeck> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77658
<richard> Does anyone know how to connect using remote desktop connection to a windows machine?
<aris> storbeck..how to run the run mozilla.sh
<psilocyde> ok
<storbeck> aris: sh mozilla.sh
<psilocyde> looking at those pages ty
<storbeck> np
<flipstar> psilocyde: wait a sec..what does dpkg say ?
<psilocyde> command?
<aris> storbekc...i tried sh mozilla.sh...no file or such directory
<storbeck> aris, Then the file isn't called mozilla.sh XD
<flipstar> see above..nosreds text
<psilocyde> ok sorry
<nosrednaekim> psilocyde» there should be some packages in /var/cache/apt/archives
<flipstar> aris: youre probably in the wrong directory but i REALLY would recommend you to install firefox via adept_manager
<aris> storbeck ...why cannot find any installation file inside the Firefox directory?
<storbeck> aris, type this: sudo apt-get install firefox
<storbeck> That will install firefox for you. :]
<psilocyde> "sudo dpkg -i file.deb" gives me "Bus error (core dumped)"
<aris> storbeck..i opened adept manager and typed firefox in 'search' ...it returned
<mefisto__> I think aris might not have sources.list set up right
<aris> mozilla-firefox;ocale-en-gb  Status installed....is it done?
<nosrednaekim> psilocyde» point it to a valid deb in /var/cache/apt/archives like so "sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/somevalid.deb"
<flipstar> aris: please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources
<storbeck> psilocyde: That means you have broken packages somewhere.
<storbeck> During an install, it was interrupted.
<storbeck> And I think it's beyond simple repair.
<storbeck> Your best bet would be to re-install.
<psilocyde> kubuntu?
<storbeck> Yes
<psilocyde> ah ok
<storbeck> If you can't run dpkg, aptitude, or apt-get
<psilocyde> sigh
<aris> how to locate version of Kubuntu I use?
<flipstar> psilocyde: please first follow nosreds instructions ..
<storbeck> You're pretty foobar'd
<flipstar> storbeck: you still could use the live cd to reinstall that
<storbeck> aris: lsb_release -a
<mefisto__> what does the lsb stand for?
<storbeck> flipstar: It's possible. I don't know if it would work though.
<nosrednaekim> Linux standard base
<aris> i have Ubuntu Release 6.06...tnxs
<flipstar> you could also use cat /etc/*release ..
<psilocyde> psilocyde@Beamanet-1:~$ sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/kdmtheme_1.2.2-0ubuntu1~gutsy1_i386.deb
<psilocyde> Bus error (core dumped)
<psilocyde> psilocyde@Beamanet-1:~$
<beautifulsnow> Wondering if someone can help me with Wine, (yes I know there's a channel but its dormant :( )  My exe's don't run, and when I try to set up drives through config, I get "err:winecfg:apply_drive_changes   unable to define devicename of ...."  so when I come back and try again there are no drives... :-/
<trappist> psilocyde: sounds like a hardware issue
<psilocyde> really
<flipstar> no
<psilocyde> how so
<nosrednaekim> psilocyde» there should be a core dump in the current directory... pastebin the contents
<flipstar> oh, thats what core dumped mean :)
<psilocyde> sorry?
<flipstar> there should be a text file..called coredump or similar..
<flipstar> upload the content to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<trappist> core.* where * is the pid of the process that core dumped
<limbeaux> Is there a service in kubuntu that will do desktop sharing.  eg vnc  that will run as a service?
<nosrednaekim> try krdc
<limbeaux> one service i found krdb whatever it was required that a dialog box be clicked to accept the incoming connection
<flipstar> ehm krdc is the client.. limbeaux try krfb..
<psilocyde> "/var/cache/apt/archives/" only has one text file. Its empty and labled "lock"
<flipstar> psilocyde: try search in your current dir
<psilocyde> how?
<nosrednaekim> psilocyde» lol...ok, download a deb...
<prince_jammys> psilocyde: li
<prince_jammys> ls
<psilocyde> haha newbies are funny with there ignorances! : D
<bioss> hello
<nosrednaekim> hey bioss
<bioss> anyone really good on excel 2007
<bioss> and acces
<flipstar> psilocyde: if you have no .deb on you pc you might try this one.. http://www.getdeb.net/download/2244/0
<bioss> shout out to teekteen
<trappist> bioss: wrong channel dude
<Pici> bioss: Try ##windows
<bioss> importing data from excel to acces with if condition , the problem lies in getting the data to acces erasing the blank spaces or blank colums (using wine of course)
<psilocyde> i have many .debs.  When i do "sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/Any one of those .deb files I get the error "Bus error (core dumped)"
<psilocyde> there is no dump file in said directory
<prince_jammys> is there a dump file in the directory you are currently in?
<psilocyde> not that i can see
<nosrednaekim> psilocyde» see if there is one in /var/cache/apt/archives
<flipstar> ls -al |grep dump
<prince_jammys> ls -al *dump
<ubuntu_> salut !
<prince_jammys> salut
<jpatrick> !fr | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<psilocyde> psilocyde@Beamanet-1:~$ ls -al *dump
<psilocyde> ls: *dump: No such file or directory
<jimmy51_office> hello, does anyone know a rough release of the next major kubuntu version?
<coggz> hi, need some help with a acer laptop with ati graphics
<PcMaX> Sysinfo for 'ubuntu': Linux 2.6.22-14-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: AMDAthlon643500+ at 2629 MHz (5264 bogomips), , RAM: 807/1005MB, 116 proc's, 16.21min up
<prince_jammys> psilocyde: then there aint no file that ends in dump
<coggz> the boot screen does not show and it takes ages to load
<psilocyde> ok
<psilocyde> ok then ill reinstall the OS
<psilocyde> thanks for the help folks
<prince_jammys> psilocyde: try google before you do that
<psilocyde> google what?
<psilocyde> you dont think i have?
<prince_jammys> psilocyde: google  :  ubuntu install .deb "core dumped"
<flipstar> this here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=422523 might help
<prince_jammys> psilocyde: i have no way of knowing what you have already done
<flipstar> takes less then reinstall i guess
<psilocyde> i sorry i know
<psilocyde> im frustrated
<mefisto__> computer problems feed on frustration
<coggz> any ideas on the acer?
<MasseR> After the latest update (kubuntu) kaffeine stopped working with dvb
<MasseR> now it freezes every time I try to select digital tv
<mefisto__> MasseR: is this the update that removes kaffeine-xine ?
<MasseR> Yep
<coggz> ok, fine, need help with my wireless. It does not connect through knetwork manager or kwifi, but can detect networks when done in console
<psilocyde> ok thanks again folks will try the repair from live cd
<psilocyde> ill be back
<psilocyde> count on it
<psilocyde> take care
<flipstar> good luck
<psilocyde> thanks
<MasseR> mefisto__: I tried to install it back but it complained about breaking
<mefisto__> MasseR: I suppose you would have to revert to 0.8.5 to have kaffeine-xine installed
<libben> does wubi works properly? Just wanna check it out from windows and try some settings.
<coggz> why does nobody answer me!
<nosrednaekim> libben» I think it does
<libben> can i choose on wich hd it stores the file to?
<libben> so it doesnt clams up my c: ?
<nosrednaekim> libben» never having used it...i'm not sure
<MasseR> mefisto__: How do I do that
<flipstar> is there an alternative for cron ?
<coggz> nosrednaekim: u any good with wireless
<nosrednaekim> coggz» when i'm not busy, yes ;-)
<coggz> nosrednaekim: ok then,
<libben> is wubi shipped in alpha 5 ? or do i need to download wubi as standalone app ?
<nosrednaekim> libben» I think its shipped with alpha 5
<flipstar> !info wubi hardy ... seems like not
<ubotu> Package wubi does not exist in hardy
<libben> why not ?
<libben> wich version does it exist in then ? =)
<DaSkreech> Imaginay Iguana
<flipstar> the packet is called <wubi> ?
<libben> i can see wubi here https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Alpha5/Kubuntu
<flipstar> ....wubi is an windows installer...
<DaSkreech> but thats for windows!! ^_^
<flipstar> so it is on dvd .. not in the repos
<DaSkreech> ATE IS N
<flipstar> btw for what do you need such things oO
<Arwen> help with compiz please. The taskbar shows every single window on every viewport. Can I get it to only show the current one?
<DaSkreech> apt-get install frontpage  0_0
<prince_jammys> Arwen: i had this problem when i had compiz installed and remember searching the web and having no luck
<prince_jammys> Arwen: eventually i stumbled into "it can't be done", but maybe that's wrong.  have you tried the taskbar settings?
<Arwen> taskbar settings?
<Arwen> in KDE?
<prince_jammys> yeah
<Arwen> oh cool, there's a patched taskbar that's compiz-aware
<Arwen> never mind, yay!
<mefisto__> MasseR: I think it's something like "apt-get install kaffeine=version.you.want.installed" but check man apt-get, I may be wrong
<frank232> Arwen: by the time Kde 4.1 is released, kwin should have decent compositing
<Arwen> screw KDE4
<flipstar> err kde4.01
<Arwen> 4.01 is already oit
<Arwen> out* and it still sucks
<flipstar> 4.1 will be released in few months
<DaSkreech> it's not old enough yet for that
<Arwen> more importantly, gah the shadow effect in compiz is irritating. I liked the old gradient better.
<flipstar> Arwen: study ccsm ¦-)
<anto> kubuntu france
<anto> fr
<prince_jammys> yeah it's probably in there in one the five hundred options
<prince_jammys> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Arwen> yeah, searching for drop shadows..
<Eirikeb> Ive tried googling this, but is there some kind of recomended partition system for a fileserver?
<Arwen> yeah, use a functional one
<flipstar> jfs maybe
<Arwen> oh, turning off reflections did the trick
<Arwen> Eirikeb, use a reliable one like ext
<Arwen> instead of a "fast" one like reiser
<flipstar> reiser is better for small files..
<Arwen> correction: for LOTS of small files
<flipstar> ext3 is better for general..
<flipstar> jfs for servers
<llutz> xfs better for bigger files (video etc)
<flipstar> note:my opinion
<Arwen> !compiz > kubuntu
<Waterstoff> yes
<Arwen> !compiz > Arwen
<Waterstoff> note that this is all opinion
<llutz> so use ZFS, and solaris of course ;)
<Arwen> hehe
<flipstar> or wait for ext4 :)
<Waterstoff> unless your a crazy ricer that sits in front of your computer with a stopwatch that has millisecond precision, you most likely will not notice a difference
<Waterstoff> between any
<llutz> Waterstoff: on a heavy loaded fileserver you'll see the differences very quick
<flipstar> yep also on the root partition..(there many small files)
<Waterstoff> maybe on a true fileserver.. not much where else
<limbeaux> i dont think krfb can be configured to run as a service and accept request.
<flipstar> krfb can autoaccept
<llutz> Waterstoff: we talked about fileserver
<flipstar> but run as service..maybe copying to /etc/init.d ..but guess not
<limbeaux> yeah, i will just have to figure out how to set up vnc
<flipstar> limbeaux: you could use other proggys than krfb..
<flipstar> like x11vnc
<limbeaux> any with a gui?  i am intermidate at best with kde/linux
<flipstar> no it doesnt have a gui
<flipstar> no interaction required
<flipstar> of course you should run it with x11vnc --passwd <password> else it run without a pass(!!)
<flipstar> then you could add this to autostart..thats it
<limbeaux> hmm ok
<crashed> Third time trying to setup my SAA7134 TV capture driver.
<crashed> I always forget what configuration I use. Anyone know how to setup a LifeView SAA7130/SAA7134 TV tuner?
<coggz> anyone able to fix wireless
<coggz> anyone?
<flipstar> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jewsus> can someone look @ this site in KDE and tell me if it looks busted: http://www.decay.nu
<Jewsus> i mean Konqueror, sorry
<flipstar> loooks okay here..
<frank232> Jewsus: looks ok
<Jewsus> flipstar: frank23: thanks. I looked it in firefox 3 beta last night under gnome and it was crazy broken
<Jewsus> thanks again
<BluesKaj> crashed:  what app are you using with it , tvtime or xawtv or... ?
<crashed> tvtime.
<frank232> Jewsus: is the wrench at the bottom supposed to do anyhting?
<Jewsus> yea, if clicked it's supposed to slide down
<crashed> I go through two days of hell everytime I try setting up my tv tuner, and I eventually get it.
<crashed> But for some reason it's taking me longer than usuall this time.
<frank232> Jewsus: it does nothing when i click the wrench at the bottom
<frank232> Jewsus: in konqueror
<Jewsus> frank232: does it show any error messages? (i don't use konq so id ont know if it has a js console)
<frank232> Jewsus: no it does nothing at all
<frank232> Jewsus: i just checked with firefox to see what it was supposed to do
<crashed> I know what tuner I use, but I don't know specifically what card. :/
<Jewsus> aw =(. thanks frank232. I'm at work now so i'll have to look into this later. thanks again
<trappist> crashed: same with me when I set up a tuner :/
<flipstar> is there an alternative to cron ?
<frank232> Heh.. I just had to plug in my tv tuner and it worked. I bought it knowing it was for linux
<DaSkreech> flipstar: A really tight calendar schedule?
<trappist> flipstar: there are other things to use instead of cron if you want different functionality, but cron is pretty much what you want to use for regularly scheduled tasks
<mefisto__> Jewsus: I just looked at that page with firefox3 beta and it looks fine
<flipstar> it just have to run like every 5 minutes..
<Jewsus> mefisto__: then it must be something in gnome
<llutz> flipstar: why not cron?
<Jewsus> weird.... thanks though =]
<flipstar> problems at startup with hardy..
<Jewsus> im surprised konqueror doesn't have a js console
<flipstar> doesnt start..
<llutz> flipstar: hardy... alpha... no comment
 * trappist backspaces
<flipstar> im just asking for an alternative ..
<flipstar> guess it is my bad anyway i uninstalled some packages :/
<Jewsus> well....you can do stuff manually :)
<flipstar> err every 5 minutes type a command in konsole .. ?
<flipstar> no thanks :)
<crashed> 5404064540050606050500
<Jewsus> it -is- an alternative. didn't say anything about it being a good on e :p
<crashed> 05605050504040504505a0c0k454
<llutz> flipstar: bash / while / sleep :)
<flipstar> llutz: can you explain this a little deeper..?
<llutz> flipstar: write a bash-script with a while-loop and use sleep to wait for xxx minutes (man bash tells you how)
<Jewsus> llutz: but im sure he'll use different commands
<Jewsus> maybe he can put them in an array
<flipstar> no just one simple command..
<trappist> flipstar: while true; do somecommand;sleep $((60*5));done
<flipstar> thanks all :)
<Jewsus> then you have to make it start automatically on startup
<crashed> I just went through a bunch of card/tuner combinations and I can't get it :(
<DaSkreech> Jewsus: Source it in your bashrc file :)
<Jewsus> shazam
<flipstar> yes..problem is i have to run it as root..
<Jewsus> not shazam
<llutz> put it into  /etc/rc.local
<flipstar> hah great! :)
<crashed> Hm, it's not good if modprobe saa7134 -v doesn't output anything?
<llutz> crashed: means no error
<crashed> I really don't know what to do anymore to setup this tvtuner.
<crashed> Can anyone shed some light?
<coggz> having trouble with wireless will anyone help?
<DaSkreech> !tv
<ubotu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<DaSkreech> ^_^
<Arwen> can anyone tell me what the point of the "draw fire on the screen" compiz plugin is?
<Arwen> :-)
<flipstar> press shift+super and find out with mouse :P
<flipstar> clear screen with shift+super+c
<Arwen> I wasn't asking what it did
<Arwen> I asked WHY
<crashed> Feels like I've tried everything already.
<flipstar> just fun i guess
<flipstar> alternative for drawing
<tekteen> Arwen: there is no point to compiz at all :-)
<dogma_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<flipstar> the cube is very useful :)
<tekteen> Arwen: it is another feature
<Daisuke_Ido> how would i see what processes are hogging a device?  /dev/dsp to be exact
<jhutchins_wk> Daisuke_Ido: top, ps, fuser /dev/dsp
<flipstar> Arwen: maybe its for scaring people..
<Arwen> the cube is actually kind of pointless. much slower than just sliding desktops
<DaSkreech> Arwen: Helps people visualise the desktops
<flipstar> yes but it has a nice shortcut you can use while working..
<DaSkreech> Arwen: I can do that in KDE with different wallpapers but it's much harder in Gnome
<Daisuke_Ido> blech :\
<Daisuke_Ido> open /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
 * Daisuke_Ido grumbles
<Arwen> stop using OSS :-P
<Daisuke_Ido> Arwen: it's all UT supports
<Arwen> 8fps with cube. That can't be good.
<fragmede> Daisuke_Ido: try lsof /dev/dsp ?
<flipstar> where do you see an fps on the desktop ?
<Daisuke_Ido> fragmede: nothing -_-
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, turn off anything else playing sound?
<fragmede> whats the output of "ls -l /dev/dsp;groups"
<Daisuke_Ido> Arwen: everything else is shut down
<yuji__> how can I start a program from the shell w/o it being linked to it? (eg from konsole > kate example.txt) and be able to use the shell still?
<Daisuke_Ido> alexbe01 adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner lpadmin admin netdev powerdev
<jhutchins_wk> yuji__: kate example.txt &
<yuji__> thank you very much!
<jhutchins_wk> yuji__: That says "run in background", which will work for gui apps.
<jhutchins_wk> yuji__: See also screen, which will give you multiple sessions per console.
<fragmede> hm, so it's not a permissions problem
<Konner> ahhhh
<Konner> i need help
<Konner> help =[
<DaSkreech> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Konner> Ok
<yuji__> jhutchkins_wk: "See also screen?" the little tab at the bottom left?
<Konner> Kubuntu was working earlyer so i log onto windows for a bit since shockwave wont work on linux i try loging back onto linux it acts like its starting after the bar is filled with the blue it goes to text saying Konner@desktop login and it doesnt take me to anything
<Konner> like it has a system error
<nosrednaekim> Konner» are you botting recovery mode?
<nosrednaekim> *booting
<Konner> No.
<coggz> please help with wireless
<Konner> I booted to the right one
<nosrednaekim> Konner» if not, run the following command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<Konner> recovery wont even boot
<nosrednaekim> coggz» ok.. whats the problem ?
<coggz> my wireless card detects networks, but cannot connect
<fragmede> Daisuke_Ido: try "aoss /path/to/program"?
<fragmede> (you might need the alsa-oss package)
<nosrednaekim> coggz» is the AP encrypted?
<coggz> yes
<coggz> it works normally, but i hibernated and now it doesn't
<Konner> so do i say sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg?
<nosrednaekim> Konner» upper
<nosrednaekim> *yep
<Konner> ok
<Konner> ill brb if i havr a problem
<nosrednaekim> coggz» ah.... run "sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart"
<jhutchins_wk> !info screen
<coggz> hmm, says my battery has been removed
<Daisuke_Ido> well, it started with sound.
<ubotu> screen (source: screen): a terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-0.4ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 574 kB, installed size 984 kB
<Daisuke_Ido> then segfaulted :(
<DaSkreech> !info glob2 hardy
<jhutchins_wk> yuji__: That "screen".
<ubotu> glob2 (source: glob2): innovative state-of-the-art Real Time Strategy (RTS) game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.23-1 (hardy), package size 938 kB, installed size 2492 kB
<DaSkreech> !info kubuntu-desktop intrepid
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.59 (gutsy), package size 16 kB, installed size 44 kB
<coggz> gonna reboot, brb
<konner> yay it worked
<konner> i can boot up into linux again
<crashed> Man, I really can't get this tv tuner working, :(
<BanTam> you broke it already konner ?
<BanTam> :)
<konner> yes
<konner> x]
<konner> i got it fixed again
<BanTam> been there done that
<BanTam> i just did a fresh install myself
<konner> all i did was log off linux and go back and it messed up
<konner> xD
<BanTam> from all my tinkering around
<konner> I did hear Kubuntu isnt very stable. O_o but its the coolest looking one out of them all
<konner> thats why im using it
<nosrednaekim> konner» great :)
<DaSkreech> after a while re-installing will feel like an insult :)
<konner> I just dont want to go through setting up the internet again
<konner> -.-'
<BanTam> i have now probs or complaints..except for adept package manager
<DaSkreech> BanTam: What about it?
<nosrednaekim> BanTam» just use synaptic like alot of use do ;)
<konner> xD im trying to get the windows version of mozilla firefox to work so i can use shockwave x]
<BanTam> well when i do an upgrade with it, it gives an error halfway through the upgrade and stops
<BanTam> EVERY time
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> Gutsy?
<BanTam> every time ive done a fresh install and trid to use adept to upgrade i get the same error
<BanTam> yes
<BanTam> so now i just upgrade with apt
<konner> So i can upgrade to synaptic for kubuntu?
<konner> xD
<nosrednaekim> konner» sure..."sudo apt-get install synaptic
<konner> yay
<konner> k
<konner> one second
<konner> that didnt work
<konner> =[
<konner> says
<nordisk> god day
<konner> E: Package synaptic has no installation candidate
<nordisk> waths the best sql database
<nosrednaekim> konner» you on gutsy?
<Arwen> hmm, compiz using free radeon drivers is highly, well, cpu-intensive
<konner> yeah gusty
<MrJoey> Is there a way to reinstall the supplementary drivers that are removed at installation for the destination computer?
<nosrednaekim> Arwen» :)
<nosrednaekim> konner» run "sudo apt-get update"first then
<trappist> nordisk: if there was a "best" there would probably only be one.  depends on what you need out of an rdbms.
<Arwen> yay 4 software rendering
<Arwen> it's actually pretty fast considering...
<nosrednaekim> MrJoey» uhhh run that by us again... is abit more down-to-earth language?
<konner> Ok i ran that
<MrJoey> I'm using a USB hard drive to run Kubuntu on my computer, but I can't get it to boot on another computer using the same bootstrap CD
<DaSkreech> nordisk: Depends on the purpose
<MrJoey> If you get rid of "using the same bootstrap CD" from my last sentence, then it is down-to-earth :)
<nosrednaekim> MrJoey» ah!.... well that would depend if the device is refered to byt he same grub/disc ID I would think
<DaSkreech> MrJoey: You have a initrd file I think
<DaSkreech> Oh that too
<MrJoey> My initrd file is both on a CD and on the hard drive
<BanTam> whats better to use, performance wise? fglrx driver or ati?
<MrJoey> I can bootstrap by using the CD with root=/dev/sdc4 set as a kernel parameter
<konner> What do i do after sudo apt-get update
<trappist> konner: usually, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<coggz> hi, still no wireless
<nosrednaekim> MrJoey» but what if when you move to another computer, the USB disc becomes sdb4?
<MrJoey> "fglrx driver or ati?" ==> Well, I don't think nonfunctionality is very good performance-wise :)  (I've had no luck with fglrx, but then again, I don't try much)
<MrJoey> Very good point!
<MrJoey> Why didn't I think of that?
<crashed> nosrednaekim: would you remember what I did to configure this TV tuner properly?
<MrJoey> I have an sda and an sdb (2 hard drives)
<nosrednaekim> crashed» I don't recall you ever getting it working
<MrJoey> the computer I was booting to has only 1
<Arwen> BanTam, fglrx is faster, but they're both kind of slow
<crashed> I got it working three different times.
<crashed> And I can't get it working this time.
<MrJoey> I was thinking maybe the USB driver starts at sdc anyway
<BanTam> ok thanks
<MrJoey> But I ought to try the sdb
<DaSkreech> crashed: Documentation is great :)
<crashed> Docs haven't helped :P
<BanTam> btw i was able to get randr working but when i rebooted it all went away
<BanTam> im gong to stick with xinerama for now
<BanTam> lol
<crashed> I remember finding the right configuration and/or installation on some webpage, but I can't find that webpage anymore.
<konner> xD
<konner> cant find my kubuntu cd
<konner> i need to mark it
<BanTam> i got 2 just in case
<konner> found it
<konner> x]
<MrJoey> As for the fglrx, you can try it, but you will lose 3D rendering from the standard "ati" or "radeon" driver due to some problem.  You have to uninstall fglrx to get it back to normal, not just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<flipstar> https://shipit.kubuntu.org/
<nosrednaekim> MrJoey» better yet, I think you can tell it to set root by UUID
<BanTam> well thats another story, with xinerama i cant get 3d on BOTH monitors
<tr3ei> hi
<tr3ei> i have a problem with pppoeconf ... it doesn't work :|.... so i can't connect to the internet using ubuntu :|... any other options ... other than pppoeconf ?  >> http://www.imagebam.com/image/25d32a3066638/
<tr3ei> can someone help me with this... ?
<crashed> I'm pretty sure I nailed my card and tuner down to 2/2.
<crashed> But still tvtime won't work.
<Daisuke_Ido> tr3ei: tried kppp?
<tr3ei> hm... no. This is for kubuntu only?
<DaSkreech> crashed: I meant when you get something working esp after it took you a while. Document it cause you will do it again at some time in the future
<crashed> Yeah, I should've written it down somewhere.
<Daisuke_Ido> aren't you using kubuntu?
<MrJoey> MrJoey» better yet, I think you can tell it to set root by UUID ==> How would I find the UUID of that other hard drive?
<konner> Ok just to be safe i went to ship it and ordered me 2 kubuntu CDs and 2 ubuntu CDs
<crashed> But if I know what card number and what tuner number, what could be causing the problems?
<tr3ei> or it works with ubuntu too ? Because i have the same problem with ubuntu. I've even tried ubuntu/kubuntu 8.04 and i've got the same result
<MrJoey> Where is the actual UUID specified?
<MrJoey> Is it randomly generated and put somewhere, or is it part of the hard drive that never changes?
<Daisuke_Ido> nevermind, kppp won't help, that's ppp, not pppoe
<MrJoey> sort of like a MAC address
<flipstar> MrJoey: ls /dev/disk/by-uuid -al
<jhutchins_wk> Daisuke_Ido: pppoe is still ppp.
<flipstar> MrJoey: it get generated only once in an os
<Ayabara> what's the default image viewer in kubuntu?
<flipstar> if you reinstall you'll get another one
<flipstar> gwenview
<nosrednaekim> !UUID
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<MrJoey> Then I won't be able to use that, though thanks for the information
<flipstar> but qiv is much faster :)
<konner> Ok i need some more help with instaling synaptic
<trappist> flipstar: when you reinstall what, exactly
<MrJoey> The computers I'll be trying to boot have messed up Windows installations on them.  I'm reimaging them with Windows (they're not my computers, don't blame me :) )
<tr3ei> i've tried to run pppoeconf for eth0 or eth0:avahi only... and this way it asks me the user and the pass... but at the end... it still doesn't work :|
<tr3ei> http://www.imagebam.com/image/4dd6383066636/
<trappist> flipstar: the uuid doesn't change
<konner> Can someone help me install Synaptic on Kubuntu =]
<flipstar> MrJoey: as long as the os is the same the uuid does not change
<DaSkreech> konner: open adept and search for synaptic
<flipstar> trappist: even not on reinstallling the os ?
<flipstar> guess yes
<nosrednaekim> konner» "sudo apt-get install synaptic"
<trappist> flipstar: the os is pretty much a collection of packages - when you install, /etc/fstab gets written, with the uuids of your partitions, but those uuids don't change unless the drives/partitions change
<konner> i tried apt-get
<konner> it says no packafe
<konner> package
<nosrednaekim> konner» after trying an aupt-get update?
<nosrednaekim> *apt-get
<flipstar> trappist: so the uuid is written into an file..
<flipstar> when i reinstall all files are usally gone..
<konner> i tried that
<konner> all it does is say
<MrJoey> How would I go about doing this:  In the best case scenario, I want to make a respin of Kubuntu so as to add a menu entry to the boot.  This menu entry will go to the single user level and launch a custom script.  If the script fails, it will drop to the single user level command line.
<mefisto__> you can regenerate a new uuid and/or set a uuid for a device. I did it a few months ago to replace hard disk and use the same uuid on the new one. but I can't remember the commands.
 * crashed sighs.
<konner> E: Package synaptic has no installation candidate
<nosrednaekim> konner» pastebin your "/etc/apt/sources.list"
<konner> k
<trappist> flipstar: if you reinstall from scratch, you're creating new partitions... btw I'm still reading about this, and I'm not 100% sure I'm right...
<flipstar> synaptic is in main ..
<flipstar> not nessesary..
<crashed> gonna trash linux if this doesn't work.
<konner> How do i open sources.list on kubuntu
<konner> gedit wont work
<nosrednaekim> flipstar» which is what makes this odd
<nosrednaekim> konner» kate
<konner> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<flipstar> crashed: you tried google ? with exact card name and so ?
<konner> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57614/
<flipstar> trappist: you can get two different uuids from two os's for the same drive ..
<crashed> flipstar: i've tried google so much that no matter what I search, I'll get results that I've already read.
<flipstar> oh
<flipstar> buy'd a new card ?
<crashed> I had this one working not long ago.
<crashed> I found the saviour of the configuration on a webpage, and I can't remember where that page was.
<flipstar> btw uuidgen can generate new uuid's
<DaSkreech> konner: You have adept open/
<konner> nope adept isnt open
<flipstar> crashed:  thats dammed :/
<nosrednaekim> konner» just like I thought.......rease all of the first level comment marks
<nosrednaekim> *erase
<nosrednaekim> konner» wait.. don't do that... never mind
<konner> ok XD
<konner> i didnt know what you ment anyways
<nosrednaekim> konner» go into adept_manager->adept->manage repositories and check them all off
<flipstar> crashed: if you got a generell idea it might help to use the "site: blah.com" command on google..
<crashed> flipstar: I haven't got the faintest clue.
<flipstar> how is your card called ?
<crashed> I just remember googling a bunch of 'saa7130 kubuntu help' -- something like that and eventually finding it.
<flipstar> i'll try
<crashed> All I know is that it's a LifeView card.
<crashed> SAA7130/SAA7134 chipset.
<crashed> One of the two.
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: yeah it's a lot easier :)
<crashed> Lower-end PCI LifeView card.
<crashed> I'm rather certain it's #2 card, and #2 tuner.
<DaSkreech> konner: alt+space -> type adept -> press enter :)
<konner> i got adept done
<konner> x]
<konner> i checked them off
<DaSkreech> konner: It should ask you to reload when you close the dialog
<konner> it did
<crashed> Now that I think of it the solution was probably on ubuntuforums.org
<DaSkreech> Search for synaptic
<sam64> Back in Breezy Badger I remember setting Konqueror to organize numbers in chronological order, rather than alphabetical. Now I can't remember how..
<ufuntu> hello, could anyone help me pls to make the connection between bibus and openoffice? thanx in advance
<DaSkreech> ufuntu: bibus ?
<konner> Ok what do i do now.
<nosrednaekim> konner» push the reload button
<DaSkreech> konner: right click and install then click apply
<flipstar> crashed: btw what does kdetv or tvtime poste for an error ?
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: did that already :)
<konner> i pressed reload
<konner> i pressed reload 5 minutes ago
<konner> x]
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech» bleh,.. i'm REALLY slow today :)
<crashed> flipstar: no errors.
<crashed> But there's no video.
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: Getting old there :)
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech» at 17?I hope not :)
<DaSkreech> Ooooolllld
<flipstar> crashed: audio ?
<crashed> None
<flipstar> hm does they show your card or something ?
<flipstar> is it correct right
<flipstar> err detected
<crashed> How would I check>?
<konner> i hate the internet browser kubuntu came with
<flipstar> is it usb ? > lsusb
<crashed> pci
<crashed> 05:06.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7130 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
<DaSkreech> konner: ^_^ I learned to like it
<DaSkreech> It's not really a web browser it's just really good at faking it
<Piddy> Guys, how do I show hidden files in konqueror?
<DaSkreech> Ctrl+H
<konner> it OPENs file insted of letting me save them
<konner> Ah ok
<DaSkreech> konner: Right click save
<DaSkreech> kon
<DaSkreech> konner: Ha ha that's one of the things i love about it
<DaSkreech> konner: or right click copy
<DaSkreech> You can copy music and flash and all sorts of stuff
<DaSkreech> its really quite useful
<Eirikeb> <-- idiot
<sam64> how do you get numbers organizing properly in Konqueror? (2 before 10)
<crashed> I'd have an easier time getting this card to work in windows.
<Eirikeb> just changed the name of my "first" user to admin
<crashed> And that's not easy either.
<Piddy> Guys? Hidden files in konqueror? How:P
<tekteen> Ctrl+H
<sam64> view>Show Hidden
<Eirikeb> and now get some message like"Could not start kstartupconfig. Check your installation"
<crashed> tvtime-scanner says it's finding a few channels.
<crashed> Found a channel at  73.75 MHz (73.50 - 73.75 MHz), adding to channel list.
<DaSkreech> Piddy: argh Sorry View -> Show hidden I put in the Ctrl+H thing myself
<sam64> there is no shortcut on my installation
<Piddy> Thanks :)
<Eirikeb> i guess Its because I forgot to create a new folder called admin or something
<nosrednaekim> Eirikeb» is your home directory owned by the right person? have the right permissions?
<Piddy> No problem DaSkreech:P
<flipstar> crashed: http://xawdecode.sourceforge.net/aideUS/htmlpage/TVCardall.htm you might now this already ..
<DaSkreech> It's been there so long I forget it's not standard
 * DaSkreech grumbles. Though it should be
<DaSkreech> just like F5 should be reload in Adept
 * DaSkreech grumbles
<sam64> it should..
<Eirikeb> I have no idea who owns the home directory
<Piddy> Ok, I'm trying to delete .compiz, but it won't work. Access denied it says.
<faileas> anyone have any idea why i seem to have twice as many desktops showing up in the panel in kubunu fiesty than i actually have?
<crashed> I quit :(
<nosrednaekim> Eirikeb» "ls -la" will tell you
<flipstar> faileas: using compiz ?
<faileas> flipstar: yup
<faileas> its cause of that?
<nosrednaekim> faileas» use kicker-compiz
<tekteen> faileas: yep
<[T]an1> i am not successful in installing alsa-driver. I am following the instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto. when I run make is when it fails. here is the output of make http://pastebin.ca/921224
<Piddy> Access denied to /home/per-kristian/.local/share/Trash/files/.compiz.
<[T]an1> i could sure use some assistance with this.
<Piddy> How do I fix that?
<[T]an1> spent the entire day on this now
 * faileas supposes he needs to install and run it each time he switches to compiz?
<tekteen> just run it
<nosrednaekim> [T]an1» for 1.... thats a rather old version of alsa
<faileas> o0
<nosrednaekim> [T]an1» 2..... you might be able to get more help in #alsa
<Eirikeb> hm just another quick question, how I can change another users password from shell?
<[T]an1> nosrednaekim: is it possible to install via apt-get or some other version?
<tekteen> Eirikeb: yes
<tekteen> Eirikeb: sudo passwd USER
<nosrednaekim> [T]an1» I think you have to download it fom the alsa website
<[T]an1> ok
<faileas> what's the command for that?  kicker-compiz isn't found after i installed it
<flipstar> Piddy: remove with sudo
<Eirikeb> ah, thanks
<nosrednaekim> faileas» you have to add them to the panel.... they are panel applets... are you on hardy?
<Eirikeb> then its just to get startx to work again
<faileas> nosrednaekim: 7.10
<nosrednaekim> faileas» didn't realize they made it into the repositories.. cool
<Piddy> flipstar: I can't find the right command.
<flipstar> sudo rm /home/per-kristian/.local/share/Trash/files/.compiz
<mathew_> hey anyone tell me ..... why my frostwire for kubuntu llike tries to load then disppears?
<faileas> nosrednaekim: dosen't work tho ;p
<mathew_> this also happens with some other programs
<mathew_> plz2fix
<Eirikeb> xauth: timeout in locking athority file home/eirik.serverauth.8774
<Eirikeb> bah
<nosrednaekim> faileas» the applet?
<[T]an1> nosrednaekim: as I am looking at the alsa website, the version i installed is the most recent one I see. Do you know the current version?
<Piddy> flipstar, actually I'm trying to delete my .compiz folder in my home folder.
<faileas> nosrednaekim: yup, same issue as with the normal one
<nosrednaekim> faileas» oooh, maybe its the other package.... the pager....
 * nosrednaekim forgets what that one is called though
 * faileas is trying to get 4 desktops to get the cube
<flipstar> Piddy: sudo rm <whateveryouwanttodeletethatisownedbyroot>
<flipstar> Piddy: sudo rm -R <whateveryouwanttodeletethatisownedbyroot> for folders
<mathew_> hey anyone tell me ..... why my frostwire for kubuntu llike tries to load then disppears?
<mathew_> ?
<Eirikeb> reboot=win
<nosrednaekim> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<mathew_> meh
<mathew_> other day i repated i got answered on the repeat
<flipstar> faileas: in ccsm you can adjust the desktops
<flipstar> you can also have 16 or so ..
<faileas> ccsm?
<flipstar> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<faileas> ahh
<Arwen> ccsm rules
<Arwen> much better than the normal one
<faileas> flipstar: got that stuff works fine in gnome
<flipstar> there is a normal one..?
<pedro_> hi
<flipstar> faileas: i dont have gnome ..
<faileas> erf
<faileas> still the same issue
<Arwen> dang, Xorg is using about 100MB of memory
<hola> i need help to configure my webcam
<sd32> is it possible to install real player from the terminal?
<tekteen> pedro_: hi
<Arwen> guess that's what I get for using a shared memory video card...
<tekteen> sd32: you can get it from medibuntu (I think)
<flipstar> faileas: -->ccsm>general>desktop size>set to a value betwen 1 and 32 ..
<pedro_> i can't run wine on kubuntu cause of these error "library files for "libpython1.5-so" is missing
<sd32> tekteen: no i have medibuntu and no luck
<tekteen> sd32: then you can install it using apt-get
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> then I do not know
<pedro_> please help
<Arwen> sd32, there should be a package "realplayer" in the commercial respoitory
<Arwen> repository*
<sd32> Arwen: nope
<nosrednaekim> pedro_» is this on hardy?
<pedro_> yes
<Arwen> sd32, then you have to do it manually
<pedro_> it is
<mathew_> which is best kubuntu/ubuntu/xbuntu?
<flipstar> 24 desktops rocks!!
<tekteen> sd32: have you installed the comm. repo?
<Arwen> !find libpython2.5.so
<tekteen> mathew_: dont ask
<ubotu> File libpython2.5.so found in python2.5-dev
<Arwen> I assume you made a typo there...
<faileas> flipstar: i'll settle for 4 and a cube ;p
<mathew_> why ....
<sd32> tekteen: yes
<tekteen> mathew_: we will all say kubuntu
<Arwen> pedro_, install that package listed above
<nosrednaekim> mathew_» whatever you like best
<mathew_> ah ok
<flipstar> faileas: whatever you like ..
<mathew_> hows kde 4 coming along?
<faileas> hmm
<sd32> I was trying to install it manually but the install is so difficult
<nosrednaekim> mathew_» I like it
<faileas> sd32: there's a package its not complete but it works
<sd32> faileas: where?
<epssi> hello. how can i remove arts without removing kubuntu-desktop?
<mathew_> so is all the bugs removed?
<mathew_> i got told not to try it
<flipstar> try it doesnt hurt you ..
<tekteen> mathew_: the bugs are dropping like flies
<tekteen> :-)
<mathew_> haha
<mathew_> ironic
<nosrednaekim> epssi» why?
<sd32> im just amazed that real makes a linux version but its not in the repositories
<epssi> to reinstall arts for noatun
<mathew_> ive been comparing windows to nix base stuff for personal and college use
<nosrednaekim> epssi» and don't worry about removing kubuntu-desktop, its not really neccesary
<flipstar> sd32: real still is closed software ..
<tekteen> !info realplayer
<ubotu> Package realplayer does not exist in gutsy
<nosrednaekim> sd32» skype has a linux version and its not in there.
<faileas> sd32: http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<tekteen> !info real
<ubotu> Package real does not exist in gutsy
<flipstar> sd32: you might try helix-player instead
<nosrednaekim> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<sd32> nosrednaekim: its in the medibuntu
<mathew_> and thing i find anoying with kunbutu when you mess the grahics up you get black screen and you have to go into recovery etc ... ive only every once got dual montoir to work once but after restart it failed
<sd32> helix is a joke
<epssi> nosrednaekim what is kubuntu-desktop then?
<nosrednaekim> epssi» mostly usefull for installing and upgrading.
<nosrednaekim> epssi» its a meta package.... it depends on other programs on install, but not on uninstall
<flipstar> hm i uninstalled kubuntu-desktop long time ago..
<tekteen> flipstar: I hope you do not try to upgrade to hardy :-)
<pedro_> i can't run wine on kubuntu
<pedro_> why
<crispy_chunks> hello! I installed kubuntu from a netinstall booted off a pendrive, but unfortunately grub ended up on my pendrive - any suggestions?
<flipstar> much unessesry stuff as default
<flipstar> tekteen: i already did
<tekteen> pedro_: my esp says it is because something is messed ip
<tekteen> flipstar: ok nm
<flipstar> :P
<tekteen> pedro_: give some information
<tekteen> pedro_: what did it say when it failed?
<mrunagi> is there a command line based torrent client?>
<tekteen> rtorrent
<Daisuke_Ido> mrunagi: rtorrent
<nosrednaekim> crispy_chunks» yeah... you can tell grub to install to another HD... use "grub-install"
<Daisuke_Ido> just an update on the sound issue...  i went and started the game, it segfaulted and took my mouse with it, so i just restarted x.  tried launching the game again and it worked perfectly...  go figure
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido» WINE?
<crispy_chunks> nosrednaekim: i'll look into it ,thanks :)
<Daisuke_Ido> nope
<Daisuke_Ido> UT
<Daisuke_Ido> which so depserately needs an updated installer
<sd32> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido» and so desperately needs to get 3 out the door
<pedro_> an error occured during your last KDE upgrade an orphaend controle module
<pedro_> and ou have a old third party modules lying around
<Daisuke_Ido> i dunno about that, i'm not a big fan of newer games.  UT99 is classic though
<epssi> whoa...
<flipstar> Daisuke_Ido: try nexuiz ..
<Daisuke_Ido> flipstar: nexuiz is okay
<Arwen> Nexuiz, lol
<konner> uhh
<konner> xD
<Arwen> they need higher quality character models >_>
<konner> i did something wrong
<Arwen> and better looking maps
<Arwen> and better animations >_>
<epssi> i started uninstalling arts packages and didnt notice that it would mean uninstalling all kinds of really important things
<Daisuke_Ido> but UT is UT
<epssi> how do i undo the damage?
<pedro_> i can't put wine working
<flipstar> Arwen: theres a map pack on the website ..
<Arwen> flipstar, higher quality as in um... graphics
<tekteen> pedro_: give more information
<tekteen> pedro_: my esp is never very good :-D
<flipstar> Arwen: there are a lot of options in setting..i can make it so high that my graphic card nearly collaps ..
<Daisuke_Ido> iwould have to go with alien arena over nexuiz
<pedro_> i gave you information
<Arwen> flipstar, the effects are neat, but they don't really help without great textures
<tekteen> can you repeat it?
<Daisuke_Ido> pedro_: "i can't put wine working" isn't information.
<pedro_> o god
<konner> nvm i did something right
<konner> xD
<pedro_> an error occured during your last KDE upgrade an orphaend controle module
<tekteen> ok
<pedro_> and ou have a old third party modules lying around
<flipstar> Arwen: antiAliasing and stuff might help out a little ..
<tekteen> have you changed kde in any way?
<pedro_> please help cause the sema error iswith when i try to open the file manager
<Arwen> flipstar, there is no anti-aliasing
<Arwen> hehe
<flipstar> sure ?
<pedro_> if chage KDE??
<flipstar> i bet it is
<Arwen> no, just anisotropic filterin
<flipstar> oh..right
<tekteen> pedro_: I do not know
<pedro_> well i don't know i upgrade all when kubuntu sais
<tekteen> ok
<flipstar> Arwen: but at least it is shipped with *ubuntu :P
<epssi> i can't even start a konsole
<pedro_> so can anyone help me
<flipstar> epssi: maybe installing kubuntu-desktop..or that file you uninstalled..
<epssi> flipstar how can i do that without a konsole or anything?
<flipstar> epssi: you cant even run adept or synaptic and have no konsole open at the moment ?
<flipstar> ouch
<hola> i need help to configure my webcam
<epssi> nope
<flipstar> thats very bad epssi
<epssi> uh huh
<pedro_> i can't put wine working please some help
<Daisuke_Ido> !repeat | pedro_
<ubotu> pedro_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<flipstar> only possibity to fix that (that i know) ->boot livecd ->chrott->reinstall kde desktop
<flipstar> epssi: ^ *chroot
<flipstar> epssi: maybe you can switch to rescue mode first and see if apt-get still exist..if you can login ..
<mathew_> is limeiwre or frostwire supported in kubuntu
<flipstar> not official
<sd32> I am showing double entries  in  my installer how can i clean this up?
<flipstar> !limewire | mathew_
<ubotu> mathew_: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install /msg ubotu java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider /msg ubotu FrostWire as an alternative.
<konner> can someone help me install  compiz-fusion?
<nosrednaekim> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<nosrednaekim> konner» you got synaptic all installed?
<konner> k
<konner> yeah
<konner> i got it installed
<nosrednaekim> :)
<konner> ^_^
<nosrednaekim> konner» is it better?
<konner> Now i want eyecandy
<konner> x]
<nosrednaekim> hah.. what video card do you have?
<konner> Nvidia Gefore 6600 GT AGP
<konner> I installed the drivers already
<mrunagi> whats agp?
<konner> =]
<nosrednaekim> konner» should be easy then
<flipstar> konner: haha like i do :)
<mrunagi> =)
<nosrednaekim> mrunagi» graphics interface bus....
<BanTam> AGP=Accelerated Graphics Port
<mrunagi> windows OWNS kubuntu
<mrunagi> windows has cool things like viruses and adware
<konner> O_o
<mrunagi> which is why im reformatting.........yay!
<mrunagi> lol
<mrunagi> 3 days it took =)
<nosrednaekim> konner» wait... when did you install the graphics driver? before or after I had you run "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<flipstar> some viruses run under wine ..
<konner> before
<mrunagi> that sounds like fun!
<flipstar> but only a few
<mrunagi> sudo wine virus.exe
<mrunagi> lol
<flipstar> ^^
<konner> I installed them before that.
<sam64> flipstar: I've en looking for some to try actually
<sam64> been*
<flipstar> i have a very great collection of very old viruses..like 6000
<sam64> pwn
<flipstar> but very,very _very_ old
<sam64> I wanted to stock up for fun
<ubuntu> hello
<nosrednaekim> konner» ok, how did you install them (that command disabled them)
<Daisuke_Ido> flipstar: if you're ever threatened by an evil alien computer based on the 8088 processor, you can stop him!
<tekteen> ubuntu: hi
<ubuntu> español?
<tekteen> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<konner> I pressed crtl alt f1 disabled kdm installed them and restarted kdm
<ubuntu> ok
<nosrednaekim> konner» ah.. thats the wrong method.....
<konner> really?
<konner> :S
<konner> thats what i was told on the ubuntu forums
<nosrednaekim> konner» and I forget how to uninstall things installed by that methos
<nosrednaekim> konner» well, using the restricted-manager is far simpler
<konner> whats that
<nosrednaekim> a  tool for instlling drivers
<tekteen> konner: it is in system settings
<tekteen> konner: under the advanced tab
<pedro> hi anyone know why i can't go to the file sytem on the kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> konner» install them from there. I think it will over-write anything yu installed before
<konner> i found it
<konner> how do i install them?
<tekteen> click the check box
<konner> it says the software source for the package nvidia-glf-new is not enabled
<tekteen> !info nvidia-glf-new
<ubotu> Package nvidia-glf-new does not exist in gutsy
<konner> x]
<konner> thats alot of helpful info
<twosouls82> !info nvidia-glx-new
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (2.6.22.4-14.10)): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.10 (gutsy), package size 4896 kB, installed size 14848 kB
<tekteen> thanks
<tekteen> :-S
<twosouls82> ;)
<pedro> there is anyproblem if i have installed kubuntu and had vista??
<flipstar> yes..you probably wont like vista anymore
<pedro> lol
<konner> ROFL
<tekteen> pedro: not that would affect the file manager
<pedro> if i cna't go to other partitions of my pc i start not liking kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> konner» go into adept->manager repositories, enable "restricted)
<pedro> do have anyideia what i can do put that working
<pedro> ??
<nosrednaekim> pedro» you can' access your windows drives?
<pedro> no
<pedro> is that
<pedro> i want to
<pedro> but i can't
<konner> ok
<flipstar> !enter
<konner> i enabled them
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<konner> and the KDE crash handler comes up
<nosrednaekim> pedro» go to system settings->advanced->disks and partitions
<twosouls82> pedro: "hi anyone know why i can't go to the file sytem on the kubuntu" rephrase that please, and you might get answer
<nosrednaekim> konner» and adept crashed? heh
<twosouls82> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<twosouls82> oops, wrong one
<pedro> ok i had done that but theres the same problem when i run windows aplication
<Daisuke_Ido> *facepalm*
<nosrednaekim> pedro» you can't run windows apps unless you have WINE.. and esp not from your windows partition
<pedro> i have wine installed
<konner> no
<konner> xD
<konner> adapt didnt crash
<pedro> but when i go to configure it it just don't run
<tekteen> pedro: it still will not run them from the win partition
<konner> it enabled restricted
<konner> now
<konner> the drivers wont enable
<nosrednaekim> konner» ok... well, click reload..
<konner> ROFL
<konner> OOPS
<konner> I FORGOT TO CLICK OFF ADAPT MANAGER
<nosrednaekim> :)
<konner> now it worked
<konner> lmaso im stupid today
<TuxOtaku> anyone know how to fix a corrupt TCP/IP stack on kubuntu?
<Eirikeb> oops, think I've destroyed the su password
<Eirikeb> : O
<pedro> how can i solve the problem so
<konner> xD
<konner> Ok
<konner> now back to compiz
<nosrednaekim> konner» ok... you'll probably be asked restart....
<konner> WHY IS EVERYTHING HARDER TO DO ON KUBUNTU
<konner> xD
<konner> No i didnt get asked
<nosrednaekim> konner» if not... you need to anyway
<TuxOtaku> anyone? anyone? bueller??
<konner> Ok brb
<twosouls82> !omg
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<nosrednaekim> konner» AND... remember that dpkg-reconfigure command
<nosrednaekim> konner» in case it punts you back to the command line
<pedro> it sais when i go to the file manager tha an erroro occurred during your lat upgrade leaving an orpahaned control module
<flipstar> im out
<tekteen> lat = last :-)
<pedro> yep
<pedro> please help
<pedro> i never got the acsses to windows partitions
<nosrednaekim> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<pedro> how do i monut a partition
<pedro> ??
<Eirikeb> <-- gz me, just fucked up my installation
<Konner> argh
<tekteen> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Konner> it wont start again
<tekteen> Eirikeb: so what happened
<tekteen> what did you mess up
<Konner> ubuntu is a less pain
<Eirikeb> cant use adminstrator mode
<Eirikeb> have no idea what my su password is
<tekteen> Eirikeb: your password
<tekteen> sudo
<tekteen> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Eirikeb> so im not supposed to be able to write su, then enter the password?
<tekteen> no
<tekteen> write sudo
<tekteen> then your password
<Eirikeb> okay, then the problem is that administrator mode doesnt work, it just sends me back to kcontrol
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> on that you just use you password
<Eirikeb> tried the solutions google gave me
<Eirikeb> mhm
<Eirikeb> done several times
<hola> i need help to configure my webcam
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> is this the first user you installed?
<soussou> hi guys
<Eirikeb> well, the problem startet when I changed the name of the first user to admin (old name eirik)
<Eirikeb> and then created a new user called, gues whatt eirik
<soussou> I am trying to have a simple qt4 application run on my box
<tekteen> ok
<Eirikeb> then kubuntu asked what I wanted to do with the old /home/eirik so I just took the choice which deleted and recreated the folder
<tekteen> Eirikeb: can you post your /etc/goups
<soussou> I am using codeblocks as my main IDE, I installed libqt4-dev from the repos, but when I try searching for the actual library files for  qt4, I find nothing, the include files are all there, but no library files
<soussou> anyone knows where those libs are?
<soussou> normally development library files are in /usr/lib/package-name
<tekteen> Eirikeb: do you know what the pastebin is?
<soussou> but when I tried searching for library files for qt4, i found nothing in /usr/lib/qt4
<tekteen> Eirikeb: no wait
<Eirikeb> more or less
<Eirikeb> got no folder called groups
<Eirikeb> : o
<soussou> anybody has any ideas as to where those libs are?
<tekteen> Eirikeb: when you use admin
<Vermux> so whatz up?
<Eirikeb> I cant even log onto him using GUI
<tekteen> Eirikeb: do you try to use admin mode as the user erik?
<Eirikeb> get some error
<Eirikeb> and the cause of the error (google says so) is that I didnt create a new folder for that user/deleted that user's folder
<tekteen> Eirikeb: admin mode only works as a user who is an admin (even if you know the password)
<Eirikeb> ah, thats logical
<Konner> ....
<Konner> Ima install Ubuntu im sick of Kubntu
<tekteen> Eirikeb: sudo is not made for this purpose
<Eirikeb> but how do I change that, because right now I cant get my admin account (the old "1st" account) to work
<soussou> anybody has any ideas where the qy4 libraries actually are? I tried building simple qt4 apps, but I can't find those damn libraries, include files are all there, but no object library files
<tekteen> Eirikeb: I will look it up
<tekteen> Eirikeb: why do you want a separate admin user?
<Eirikeb> message I get when I try to log on as eirik using KDE: "Could not start kstartupconfig. Check your installation
<Eirikeb> I don't want a seperate admin user, I want the admin user to be the administrator, but I cant do that since I can't log onto him
<tekteen> Eirikeb: open a konsole and type su admin
<tekteen> Eirikeb: we are going to make erik an admin
<Eirikeb> ctrol-alt-f1?
<tekteen> why not
<Eirikeb> okay, kubuntu login: _
<tekteen> login as erick
<Eirikeb> okay
<tekteen> eirik
<Eirikeb> yeah, thats done
<tekteen> now type su admin
<tekteen> type in the admin pass
<Eirikeb> okay, logged on as admin now
 * tekteen is looking up the command
<venik> I have a really dumb question: how do I start matlab after I have installed it?  I can do it from the terminal by typing matlab in the /opt/matlab/bin folder, but I want to be able to click on an icon to start it
<tekteen> Eirikeb: usermod -a admin eirik
<Eirikeb> that prints awhole lot of options
<tekteen> ok
<Ors> Hi there, I am new to kubuntu and I have some problem with the installation
<Eirikeb> -a, --append        append the user to the supplemental groups
<tekteen> Eirikeb: usermod -aG admin eirik
<tekteen> sorry
<tekteen> Ors: what is the problem
<Ors> at one point I receive a message that busybox etc. and enter help for a list of build-in commands. However, there is no error message
<Eirikeb> usermod: unable to lock password file
<Vermux> so what do u think about Firestarter?
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> Eirikeb: sudo...
<Eirikeb> I had the same problem, fixed it by reinnstalling from an alternate disc, instead of live cd
<Eirikeb> heh
<Eirikeb> okay, no error message, so I guess it worked
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> type exit
<tekteen> then type groups
<Ors> tekteen: what shall I type?
<tekteen> Ors: no idea
<cbo> after upgrading to kde-3.5.9 i cannot check 'mount as user' external drives. now it mounts as root:root a can not write on it... any help is wellcome please
<tekteen> Ors: do not know the error
<Eirikeb> ors, look what I did to fix it, worked for me at least
<Eirikeb> groups -> eirik_1 dialout cdrom floppy audio video plugdev sanner lpadmin
<Eirikeb> sanner=scanner
<tekteen> Eirikeb: logout
<tekteen> log back in
<tekteen> now try groups
<Eirikeb> the same plus lpadmin admin
<Eirikeb> thats good yes?
<tekteen> cool
<Ors> Eirikeb: what did you do?
<yao_ziyuan> there are packages removed but actually whose installation files are still cached on the hard disk. how do i clear them?
<tekteen> now go log in to the gui
<tekteen> and try it
<tekteen> if you are logged in... log out then in
<Eirikeb> Ors: I re-installed. I got the same error message while using a live CD, so I just figured i'd try to install with an alternate cd, and that worked
<tekteen> you will now be able to use your password as admin
<Eirikeb> log in to the guy as in: startx?
<tekteen> bye
<tekteen> yes
<Eirikeb> okay, goodbye, thanks for the help. I owe you a beer : D
<tekteen> I am underage :-)
<venik> can anyone tell me how to make the matlab starting script execut from a clickable icon?
<Eirikeb> not that startx works : P
<Ors> Eirikeb: tx
<tekteen> give me beer!
<tekteen> bye
<Eirikeb> Server is allready active for display 0
<Eirikeb> bye
<Eirikeb> <3
<Vermux> who recommend on Firestarter?
<venik> what does katapult do?
<swatto> whts the command to remove packages please?
<swatto> apt-remove or or something?
<Eirikeb> good luck Ors : D
<venik> apt-get remove package
<swatto> cheers
<venik> apt-get remove packagename
<prince_jammys> venik: katapult is a launcher. it also finds indexed files in your homedir i think.
<venik> I clicked on it, saw the sling picture, and then it disappeared
<prince_jammys> venik : do alt space
<prince_jammys> venik: and then type something like "konq"
<prince_jammys>  venik: and you hit enter to run the app
<venik> nice-- thanks
<venik> but it does not work with the matlab launching script
<prince_jammys> venik: it doesn't work with everything. i don't really use it, so i don't know what the exact criteria are
<venik> how do I kill it?
<venik> I don't want it running in the background
<prince_jammys> venik: not sure
<prince_jammys> venik: probably somewhere in .kde or in /usr/share/autostart, or maybe thru system-settings
<venik> ok
<prince_jammys> how about that for a straight answer
<venik> I still don't know how to start matlab from an icon... ;-(
<prince_jammys> you mean create a launcher for it?
<_Angelus_> guys
<venik> yes (I guess)
<psilocyde> help with setting up a good sources.list file?
<_Angelus_> when the new version of kuubuntu is out, would i be able to upgrade without rebooting?
<prince_jammys> venik: is "matlab" the name of an executable? meaning can you run it from a terminal
<sam64> how would I go about changing the way Konqueror sorts files?
<venik> If I am in the right folder, and type matlab, it runs
<venik> but if I press alt space and type it, it does nothing
<prince_jammys> sam64: view->sort
<prince_jammys> venik: try making a launcher for it in the K menuy
<sam64> prince_jammys: I want to change the way it does it though. It doesn't sort numbers properly.
<venik> prince-- I don't see how to create a launcher from the K menu
<prince_jammys> sam64 i think i know what you mean.  it sorts them as strings and not numerically, right?
<sam64> prince_jammys: something like that
<sam64> prince_jammys: I remember there being a setting, but I don't remember where :\
<prince_jammys> venik: first click on the menu, then right click on the menu and click on "edit menu"
<prince_jammys> venik: once you're in the menu editor, create new item and make the command for that item be "matlab"
<prince_jammys> sam64: yeah i don't know either
<sam64> :\
<bizzeh> hey, my monitor and gfx card support upto 1680x1050, why can i only use 1400x1050 ?
<venik> prince-- I did that, but it did not work
<venik> it showed the matlab icon for a couple of seconds, then died
<roomy> hi folks
<roomy> ive got a problem i just installed a packet from the internet how can i start it ?
<cbo> after upgrading to kde-3.5.9 i cannot check 'mount as user' external drives. now it mounts as root:root a can not write on it... any help is wellcome please
<roomy> can somebody help me please ?
<sergiu> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<psilocyde> I have a fresh kubuntu install here, need help with verry low sound
<bizzeh> anyone know why kubuntu doesnt work properly on a widescreen
<venik> psil- have u tried the volume control?
<psilocyde> lol
<psilocyde> yes
<psilocyde> ty
<psilocyde> thats a fair question
<venik> the mixer, I mean, not the one on your sound system
<psilocyde> yes
<psilocyde> all jacked to 10
<psilocyde> and its barely audible
<bizzeh> you plugged into the speaker out, and not the line out?
<psilocyde> yes
<psilocyde> i had this problem before
<psilocyde> its a bug
<psilocyde> but i dont remeber how to fix it
<venik> the sound in kubuntu is rather flaky, in my experience
<psilocyde> ya
<venik> it often disappears entirely
<psilocyde> i see
<psilocyde> well
<venik> and I reboot to bring it back, as in the WINDOZ days
<psilocyde> ya, that dodnt help me.
<psilocyde> low on every boot
<bizzeh> hmmn
<bizzeh> kubuntu installs half as much data than vista
<bizzeh> vista installs in half the time
<bizzeh> and everything works
<xxBasYxx> how to play dvd from VIDEO_TS dir on kub?
<bizzeh> ubuntu doesnt recognise my gfx card, and when i got it to do, it wont pick up my full resolution
<bizzeh> and now the installer has crashed out on grub install
<psilocyde> vista costs many dollars and comes with a drm hypervisor
<psilocyde> so what ever
<bizzeh> doesnt cost alot when you buy OEM
<bizzeh> and doesnt have a drm hypervisor at all
<psilocyde> oy
<bizzeh> thats FOSS hippie communistic bullshit
<psilocyde> oh really?
<bizzeh> spread by assholes just to try and damage peoples opinion
<psilocyde> i wont argue it with you but read the documentation
<roomy> can somebody give me some support ? i've just installed squid (proxy server) but i can't find it im really unexperienced in using linux ...
<bizzeh> documentation and actual implementation, are two different things
<toker> hi all
<bizzeh> asa developer myself, i know this
#kubuntu 2008-02-28
<psilocyde> what ever, its there.
<toker> my firefox is complaining that i don't have the Java Runtime Environment installed.. and sends me to a page that doesn't have any .deb's  so which package do I need to install via adept or something?
<toker> thanks. in advance
<bizzeh> psilocyde: whatever, its not
<bizzeh> it was GOING TO BE THERE
<bizzeh> but isnt
<Konner> Im about to reinstall Ubuntu and get rid of Kubuntu
<psilocyde> look at the hdmi implementation
<bizzeh> psilocyde: i dont have hdcp on my tv, yet my gfx can output 1080p over hdmi just fine on vista
<NickPresta> !offtopic | bizzeh
<ubotu> bizzeh: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<psilocyde> its in the damn kernal
<psilocyde> ok sorry
<psilocyde> your right nick my appolagies
<NickPresta> if you need help, that's fine, but this isn't the place to argue about Vista versus GNU+Linux.
<psilocyde> yes i need help with this low sound thing
<NickPresta> psilocyde, try typing in 'alsamixer' into a terminal and making sure your volume is all the way up
<NickPresta> check out !sound too
<psilocyde> ok master is at 00
<psilocyde> how do i get that to 10?
<sergiu> use google
<sergiu> ;>
<NickPresta> If you look at the bottom where it says Master or PCM, etc. There should be red brackets on either side of the 'selected' channel. Make sure there are red brackets surrounding the Master channel. Then just press the up arrows.
<psilocyde> oh ok thanks
<psilocyde> ok that works for all of them eccept master
<psilocyde> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<NickPresta> psilocyde, hmm. I don't know anything off-hand that could be causing that. See if you can spot an applicable solution in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<sergiu> can anyone play kab.tv ?
<dariocoll> buenas..
<prince_jammys> !es | dariocoll
<ubotu> dariocoll: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<NickPresta> sergiu, the video on the front page plays fine for me
<sergiu> NickPresta, cool, but for me there is no video, don't know why..
<NickPresta> sergiu, I'm using the mplayer plugin for Firefox
<sergiu> i use default kubuntu 7.10 with Konq browser..
<dariocoll> okay thanks
<sergiu> :)
<sergiu> work to me too now with mplayer plugin
<Dark-Alien-Core> hey guys can you help me i? whats is there wrong
<Dark-Alien-Core> Checking for convert...  no.
<Dark-Alien-Core> ?
<sergiu> use google.com
<acee1234> is there a way to execute sudo level commands at logon?
<Dark-Alien-Core> its a icon set i wanted to install
<acee1234> a script of some sort
<tekteen> acee1234: you would need to edit /etc/sudoers
<root_______> hola me pueden decir como consigo la sala en español
<NickPresta> !es |  root_______
<ubotu> root_______: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<psilocyde> hey folks, i think i may have found the answer to my problem
<NickPresta> Dark-Alien-Core, you need the `convert` utility. Install the imagemagick package: sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<psilocyde> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_make_sound_work_with_Intel_Integrated_Sound_Cards
<psilocyde> how tdo i do that in kubuntu?
<Dark-Alien-Core> ah very thx
<psilocyde> thats for gtk right?
<NickPresta> psilocyde, kdesudo instead of gksudo. You can use kate instead of gedit
<psilocyde> ok thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> psilocyde: nothing save gedit there is gtk specific
<psilocyde> oh ok
<r240> how do i get sound in gutsy?
<acee1234> and can someone help me fix my graphics for some reason it fails at boot up and goes into low resolution mode i have ati x1400
<NickPresta> !sound | r240
<ubotu> r240: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<r240> i have been troubleshooting this for days. already read pages of community support
<r240> nothing has worked
<tekteen> acee1234: add this to /etc/sudoers using visudo. This will allow you not to use a password for some commands. %admin ALL= NOPASSWD: PROGRAM1,PROGRAM2,ect
<NickPresta> r240, you need to provide more information. If you need to, pastebin your full, detailed question and post it here with a summary of your problem
<feierfox> hi
<tekteen> hi
<r240> here in chan?
<NickPresta> !pastebin | r240
<ubotu> r240: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<NickPresta> pastebin your detailed question there. Post in the channel a summary (1 sentence) of your problem and attach the link
<r240> gotcha
<tekteen> r240: what type of card is it?
<r240> sb live 5.1
<acee1234> tekteen: thank you
<r240> it's detected and everything
<mrunagi> is kubuntu good with sata.........or does it typically need drivers
<r240> i THINK i loaded the module
<tekteen> acee1234: np
<feierfox> is there an ubuntu off-topic-channel?
<acee1234> if no one knows how to fix a graphics driver issue here were might i ask ive been trying to get it fixed for a week and it worked for a while so i know it should be possible to fix
<tekteen> mrunagi: good
<tekteen> feierfox: (k)ubuntu-offtopic
<Konner> Im going to try openSUSE ..
<feierfox> hmm, in an offtopic channel for the *buntuusers it makes no sense, to seperate both
<feierfox> there should be only one offtopic channel
 * feierfox so he said
<tekteen> ok
<NickPresta> Konner, you've posted twice in this channel that you're switching from Kubuntu to something else. Any reason why you keep telling us? :)
<tekteen> well... whatever
<r240> what's the cmd for listing devices? spci -v?
<NickPresta> feierfox, KDE users and Gnome users don't get along, duh ;)
<tekteen> lspci
<feierfox> oh, i forget
<feierfox> :D
<r240> what about modules? modl?
<feierfox> GNOME users a mostly trolls
<feierfox> i in a kubuntu-channel here, so i think it is ok to say something like this
<feierfox> :O
<feierfox> i'm
<tekteen> you have been taught well
<feierfox> but we are the unwanted kind
<MrJoey> r240> lspci and lsmod
<r240> thanks
<feierfox> we don't got LTS
<feierfox> :´
<feierfox> :´(
<MrJoey> -v makes lspci verbose
<MrJoey> How do I extract a Kubuntu Live CD, edit some scripts, and put it back together?  I know how to mount and recursive copy, but how do I get the boot stuff, too?
<feierfox> needs KDE3.5x more resources than GNOME 2.2x?
<tekteen> MrJoey: I will find the wiki page
<MrJoey> Thank you
<acee1234> so fastest solution for graphics issue is reformat?
<tekteen> MrJoey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<tekteen> MrJoey: what do you want to edit?
<tekteen> MrJoey: I have done it before :-)
<Arwen> feierfox, less actually
<Arwen> though running Firefox will easily make up that difference...
<r240> no sound even though everything looks fine. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57646/
<acee1234> tekteen: how do i edit through that all i see is mode commands
 * tekteen does not understand
<tekteen> acee1234: what do you mean?
<MrJoey> This would be the best case:  I'd like a live CD that will have a new menu option which will go to the single user level, then run a script (which will image a hard drive with a 2.4GB .gz file and a few tiny files).
<acee1234> tekteen: how do i add lines to the sudoers file through visudo i dont see an edit option in the man
<BluesKaj> heh, after this language pack fiasco .. a few good things took place subsequent to the clean install. Konq actaully does flash, java and xine  quite well
<tekteen> acee1234: type visudo
<rodolfo> como era el canal en español?
<MrJoey> Although if creating a new menu option would be hard, it would be acceptable to simply replace the single user mode
<acee1234> tekteen: ....im going to bash my head on a wall now
<rodolfo> alguien habla español?
<tekteen> acee1234: why?
<tekteen> !es|rodolfo
<ubotu> rodolfo: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<derdui_> does anybody know the programm "hotbabe" i found it in the package list on the medibuntu homepage but i cant find anything about it
<acee1234> tekteen: ...graphics are doing strange things and i missed the obvious visudo
<tekteen> ?
<tekteen> what happened
<tekteen> acee1234: explain what is going on
<MrJoey> What does the "rsync --exclude=/casper/filesystem.squashfs -a mnt/ extract-cd" do?  It ran rather quickly.  Did it create a bunch of hardlinks for the files instead of deep copying?
<tekteen> no
<tekteen> it excludes the big thing
<tekteen> and copies everything else
<server_> hi
<acee1234> tekteen: when i reboot the screen goes to a console like thing several times then i get an x-server BSOD then thats goes away when you tell it not to debug then it tries a few more times and eventually comes up with a dialog telling me im in low graphics mode.
<MrJoey> ah
<tekteen> acee1234: I have no idea
<r240> i have 44k songs and no sound. please help http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57647/
<acee1234> tekteen:  seems a common response seems reformat is the general consensus
<tekteen> acee1234: I do not like to say that
<acee1234> tekteen:  suggestions, for alternative?
<tekteen> acee1234: I try to stop people when they are about to (if I know how to fix it) but never recommend it
<tekteen> acee1234: first off... are you in canada
<acee1234> tekteen: understood
<BluesKaj> !EMU10k1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emu10k1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<acee1234> tekteen: no im in a dessart like are called lubbock texas
<tekteen> ok
<acee1234> tekteen: usa
<tekteen> try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tekteen> in the terminal
<acee1234> ok
<frado> hey
<BluesKaj> tekteen:  the language pack didn't just affect candians . I did a clean install yesterday using NYC USA as my location, my system got borked anyway .:P
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> thanks
<tekteen> how do you fix it?
<nosredna_ekim> acee1234» lubbock? isn't that close to where our Dear Leader came from?
<tekteen> frado: hi
<acee1234> nosredna_ekim: King George II? yes i believe you are correct
<nosredna_ekim> acee1234» III
<nosredna_ekim> XD
<BluesKaj> someone on launchpad give us the fix ...uninstall the language-pack-kde-en-base and language-pack-en base
<tekteen> ok
<BluesKaj> err language-pack-en-base
<tekteen> I am used to typos
<tekteen> I mke them alot :-)
<BluesKaj> just in case someone copies and pastes
<simcop2387-lap> i've got a quick question i haven't found an answer for,  i've got a "quick launch" applet on a panel and its set to automatically fill with the programs i use most often but its not filling up, anyone got any ideas of what i might have setup wrong?
<acee1234> tekteen: ok i did that
<tekteen> acee1234: does it now work?
<acee1234> tekteen : fglrxinfo returns Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<tekteen> ok
<BluesKaj> correction : language-pack-kde-en-base and language-pack-kde-en for those of you wanting to fix the problematic upgrade
<nosredna_ekim> !langpack
<ubotu> A recent update broke some KDE language packs, leaving the user unable to login. (http://launchpad.net/bugs/195647) To fix this, remove the updated packages (language-pack-kde-en, language-pack-kde-en-base) and restart KDE.
<acee1234> tekteen: is there a way to restore factor default on display?
<BluesKaj> right on nosredna_ekim
<tekteen> acee1234: find the section Module in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MrJoey> When the [K]ubuntu Live CD starts, how does the "single" argument trickle down so that the runlevel is set accordingly?
<nosredna_ekim> MrJoey» hum.... don't know. Did you get your boot device stuff all sorted out?
<tekteen> MrJoey: runlevel is set in /etc/init.d/rc
<acee1234> tekteen: no such section exists
<tekteen> acee1234: ok
<tekteen> so
<tekteen> add these 3 lines to the bottom
<prince_jammys> BluesKaj: you saved me from that.  i read your post and when the update showed up in adept, i didn't install it
<tekteen> Section "Module"
<tekteen>         Load            "glx"
<tekteen> EndSection
<prince_jammys> BluesKaj: so thanks :)
<acee1234> tekteen: copy that in there?
<BluesKaj> hey NP prince_jammys :)
<tekteen> acee1234: yep
<MrJoey> MrJoey» hum.... don't know. Did you get your boot device stuff all sorted out? ==> I can't test it on the target computer right now
<acee1234> tekteen: ok
<tekteen> acee1234: save and restart x
<BluesKaj> prince_jammys: one thing good that came out of that mess was konq is no longer crashing and nspluginviewer isn't as unstable as it was
<acee1234> tekteen: i cant restart x without crashing so ill reboot brb
<prince_jammys> BluesKaj: good. i don't have those problems, thankfully
<prince_jammys> BluesKaj: funny thing is i was about to install the updates when i saw your post here
<BluesKaj> yeah, I think that was a problem with kde 3.5.9
<BluesKaj> well forwarned is forarmed :)
<tekteen> BluesKaj: I never had the problem
<prince_jammys> i'm pretty wary of updates in general
<BluesKaj> blessing in disguise for me
<prince_jammys> i like to wait around for a while, especially with dist-upgrade
<tekteen> I don't
<BluesKaj> was frustrating not getting access to the tty or login
 * tekteen likes to be on the bleeding edge
<prince_jammys> hardy?
<tekteen> not off it :-)
<prince_jammys> ha
<BluesKaj> what's a good DL manager for konq besides kget ?
<tekteen> hardy is very unstable
<tekteen> last I checked in Alpha 4
<sarah__> whats the kubuntu equivalent of restricted drivers manager
<tekteen> the restricted drivers manager
<sarah__> ah! how do i locate that
<willis_> its in the menus i thought :) or i always just run 'restricted-manager'
<tekteen> sarah__: sytemsettings > advanced tab > restricted drivers
<sarah__> thx
<tekteen> np
<tekteen> sarah__: finally a girl who uses ubuntu :-)
<sarah__> hmmm not there
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> in gutsy?
<sarah__> hardy
<willis_> !find restricted-manager
<ubotu> Found: restricted-manager, restricted-manager-core, restricted-manager-kde
<sarah__> ah thx, must burn another CD hehe
<tekteen> !find restricted-manager hardy
<willis_> gksu -D /usr/share/applications/jockey-gtk.desktop /usr/bin/jockey-gtk
<ubotu> Found: jockey-common, jockey-gtk, jockey-kde
<willis_> is what my hardy launches :)
<willis_> under gnome at least.
<tekteen> jockey-kde
<sarah__> burnt jockey-kde, but wouldnt install cause python-central version was too old
<willis_> its called 'hardware  drivers' in the gnome  system menu.
<Roey> hi
<Roey> anyone here good with lftp?
<Roey> hey willis_
<Roey> DocWillis ?
<nosredna_ekim> !hardy | sarah__
<ubotu> sarah__: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<tekteen> Roey: what do you need help with in lftp
<Roey> ah
<sarah__> ah thx
<acee1234> tekteen: ok that fixed alot of the issuesnow how do i load xorg
<tekteen> acee1234: what are you looking at now?
<acee1234> tekteen: or what every it takes to run compiz on ati
<Roey> I tried this:  lftp www.resource.com:~home/misc> mirror "DIR1" "DIR2" "DIR3",  But got "Mirror: Access failed: 404 Not Found (~home/misc/DIR1/subdir1)" (subdir1/ is a subdirectory of DIR1).  Any suggestions?
<Roey> tekteen:  that
<tekteen> acee1234: the driver is already installed
<acee1234> ok ill give it a go
<willis_> I dont use lftp :)
<Roey> ok
<Roey> :)
<r240> how do i write to alsa-base?
<tekteen> Roey: the page can not be found
<nosredna_ekim> !search qt (edgy)
<ubotu> Found: flavors, java-#kubuntu, qt, maps, gui, disks, mount-#kubuntu, players, browsers, directconnect
<tekteen> Roey: it does not exist
<nosredna_ekim> !info qt (edgy)
<acee1234> tekteen: compiz failed
<ubotu> Package qt does not exist in edgy
<tekteen> acee1234: what happened?
<nosredna_ekim> !info qt-designer (edgy)
<ubotu> Package qt-designer does not exist in edgy
<Roey> tekteen:  but I can browse to it with my web browser so I see it does indeed exist.
<tekteen> !qt4-designer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qt4-designer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<acee1234> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<acee1234> No whitelisted driver found
<acee1234> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<tekteen> !info qt4-designer
<ubotu> qt4-designer (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 Designer. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.2-0ubuntu3.2 (gutsy), package size 1220 kB, installed size 2232 kB
<tekteen> acee1234: does it work?
<nosredna_ekim> !info qt4-designer (edgy)
<ubotu> qt4-designer (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 Designer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2.0-1ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 1051 kB, installed size 1904 kB
<acee1234> tekteen: no needs fglrx or xgl
<tekteen> it needs both
<Roey> tekteen:  ok, any suggestions?  (I stated  my problem above)
<tekteen> try fgl_gears, acee1234
<tekteen> Roey: the page does not exist
<Roey> tekteen:  yes but I can browse to it.
<Roey> in my web browser.
<tekteen> I can't
<Roey> well that's an example, not a real http server ;)
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> well you still got a 404
<acee1234> tekteen: command not found
<tekteen> prob because of cookie management
<tekteen> acee1234: what commands start with fgl?
<acee1234> tekeen none
<tekteen> acee1234: type restricted-manager-kde in the konsole
<tekteen> acee1234: enable the graphics driver (tell me when you are done)
<tekteen> acee1234: you doing it?
<acee1234> yes
<acee1234> needs another reboot brb
<tekteen> no
<tekteen> type ctrl+alt+backspace
<acee1234> tekteen: will probably freeze but ill try
<acee1234> brb
<root_______> kubuntu-es
<acee1234> tekteen back were we started with all the errors "you scrren and graphics card cannot be detected"
<crimsun_> Roey: note the mirror operation's syntax
<Roey> crimsun_:  oh?
<Roey> tekteen:  how could it be a cookie issue, this is a simple directory index
<tekteen> Roey: I am not sure what the problem is
<tekteen> !X
<tekteen> ubotu is dead
<Roey> tekteen:  ok, so I tried "mirror DIR1", and I got back " "Mirror: Access failed: 404 Not Found (~home/misc/DIR1/subdir1)"
<Roey> DIR1 has a bunch of subdirs under it
<tekteen> Roey: why not try to use konqueror first
<Roey> tekteen:  I did, and it works fine.
<tekteen> Roey: ok
<tekteen> I do not know
<Roey> tekteen:  I don't know how to download entire directory trees off of Apache direcotry indecies.
<Roey> ok
<Roey> tekteen:  thanks anyway :)
<crimsun_> wget, no-parent, recursive
<tekteen> Roey: so you have ssh access?
<Roey> I don't think so
<crimsun_> or curl.  or whatever.
<Roey> crimsun_:  how would curl help
<tekteen> crimsun_: thanks
<crimsun_> Roey: vice wget?
<Roey> crimsun_:  I tried wget.
<crimsun_> with which options?
<Roey> crimsun_:  wget -np --cut-dirs=2
<Roey> crimsun_:  Is there some flag to tell wget not to replicate antyhing above the last dir in the parameter you specify?
<Roey> i.e.
<crimsun_> Roey: that's -np
<Roey> wget -r http://www.resource.com/a/b/c/d/DIRS/
<Roey> would just place "DIRS" in .
<Roey> with -np, I still get ./a/b/c/d/DIRS
<acee1234> does anyone here have a e1505 with a ati x1400 who could pastebin their xorg file?
<yao_ziyuan> currently, any app that first requests to use the audio device will occupy it exclusively
<yao_ziyuan> how do i let multiple apps share the same audio device at the same time?
<aib> using KWifiManager and Wifi-Radar, lots of networks are seen but I don't have the option to connect to any of them. My card is automatically detected and uses the atheros driver (Netgear wg511t)
<aib> it seems related that when i open knetworkmanager, nothing happens
<willis_> !info fuseiso
<nosredna_ekim> aib» comment out all entries from "/etc/network/interfaces"
<ubotu> fuseiso (source: fuseiso): FUSE module to mount ISO filesystem images. In component universe, is optional. Version 20070507-1 (gutsy), package size 20 kB, installed size 92 kB
<crimsun_> Roey: in your example, -r -np -nH --cut-dirs=4
<Ick> how do i access files on a USB mass storage device? dmesg recognizes it, but i don't know what part to mount
<nzk> Is it a bad idea to put a shell script that'll apt-get update and upgrade on cron?
<purge_kdewallet> i am unable to purge kde wallet, i tried removing .kde/share/config/k*wallet* and nothing is working, can someone help me (its not in synaptic either)?
<Dragnslcr> nzk- why not just use Adept's notifier?
<nzk> Dragnslcr: Laziness, I guess.
<Dragnslcr> It's what, three clicks?
<BluesKaj> adept notifier is on ice here til the devs get their stuff together after yesterdays mess
<purge_kdewallet> i am not able to purge kde wallet, i tried removing .kde/share/config/k*wallet* and nothing works, can someone help me (its not in synaptic/apt-get either)?
<Dragnslcr> What mess was that?
<nosredna_ekim> Ick» dmesg should tell where it is "/dev/sdxx"
<purge_kdewallet> sudo apt-get remove kdewallet fails to find it on the system, yet kvpnc keeps prompting me with it
<purge_kdewallet> can anyone help me?
<purge_kdewallet> its a KDE problem in Ubuntu
<khaije1> purge_kdewallet: y do you even want to purge it?
<purge_kdewallet> yes
<purge_kdewallet> i want it to stop bugging me
<purge_kdewallet> whenever i use kvpnc
<purge_kdewallet> or for anything else in the future...this is supposed to be linux...you are supposed to be able to remove things that you don't want
<khaije1> if thats the case you should set kvpnc to be able to access it w/o prompt
<purge_kdewallet> i can't even find the binary to delete
<Roey> crimsun_:  ah ok
<Roey> crimsun_:  what is -nH
<purge_kdewallet> tried that, didn't work
<Roey> I can go check actually
<Roey> and why --cut-dirs=4
<Roey> ?
<Roey> Can't it do it automatically?
<khaije1> if you remove it entirely you'll lose the password caching ability
<purge_kdewallet> that what i want
<Y-Town> Has anyone experienced any problems with loading the kubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu?
<khaije1> purge_kdewallet: ok, i'll check on my system and brb
<nosredna_ekim> Y-Town» ussually not
<purge_kdewallet> ok, thanks
<Y-Town> nosredna_ekim: Thanks.  I was thinking of that and using synaptic and removing adapt.
<tanner> what packages do i need to compile Qt applications?
<khaije1> purge_kdewallet: i think this is the wrong approach, but if you're set on removing the functionality try removing kde-pwmanager as well
<purge_kdewallet> let me try that now
<purge_kdewallet> Package kde-pwmanager is not installed, so not removed
<purge_kdewallet> by the way, i am not using any third party repositories
<Roey> crimsun_:  thanks :)
<nosredna_ekim> tanner» probably libqt-dev
<raghuram> how is it going guys
<raghuram> hahahahaha
<raghuram> lol
<raghuram> im soo funny
<Apple_Cat_> ...?
<purge_kdewallet> any other ideas khaije1?
<Dragnslcr> purge_kdewallet- in kvpnc, go to Settings -> Configure kvpnc -> General
<purge_kdewallet> i keep unchecking that
<khaije1> purge_kdewallet: whats the exact message you get?
<purge_kdewallet> it doesn't save it
<purge_kdewallet> that was it above
<tanner> nosredna_ekim: perhaps you mean libqt4-dev, however that is already installed
<purge_kdewallet> i'll repost here:
<purge_kdewallet> Package kde-pwmanager is not installed, so not removed
<nosredna_ekim> tanner» so whats missing?
<khaije1> purge_kdewallet: no, when you try that for kallet
<nosredna_ekim> tanner» I was meaning qt3 programs...but that works for qt4
<tanner> nosredna_ekim: there is no such package for qt3 however
<Dragnslcr> purge_kdewallet- that option stays checked?
<purge_kdewallet> in kvpnc
<purge_kdewallet> the option in kvpnc to use kwallet won't save me unchecking using it
<tanner> hmm i may have found it
<Dragnslcr> purge_kdewallet- I remember having problems with kvpnc not saving settings, so I think that problem is specific to kvpnc
<purge_kdewallet> that is why i want to purge kwallet
<purge_kdewallet> so it will never bring up this stupid bot-like program again
<tanner> damn
<khaije1> purge_kdewallet: i need to go but i would say verify your package manager is in a consistent state
<khaije1> bbl
<purge_kdewallet> its fine because i can add and remove programs fine
<purge_kdewallet> there are no half way installed program
<purge_kdewallet> *s
<Dragnslcr> purge_kdewallet- kwallet is how KDE saves passwords. It may be part of the KDE core
<nosredna_ekim> tanner» humm true...
<purge_kdewallet> darn, that stinks
<purge_kdewallet> the only kde app i use is konqueror
<purge_kdewallet> because it is the only one that does all protocols visually
<purge_kdewallet> (aka fish, smb, etc)
<Dragnslcr> Or not
<Arwen> what's fish:// do?
<Dragnslcr> Did you try uninstalling kwalletmanager?
<purge_kdewallet> it uses scp through ssh
<Arwen> oh
<purge_kdewallet> its like an ftp over ssh
<purge_kdewallet> yeah, i tried that
<purge_kdewallet> here is what i get
<Arwen> how does one get "fish" from "scp"?
<purge_kdewallet> Package kwalletmanager is not installed, so not removed
<Arwen> or more likely "sftp"
<purge_kdewallet> yeah, one of those
<Dragnslcr> purge_kdewallet- what does the entry in Adept say?
<purge_kdewallet> fish is the protocol konqueror uses to access that through scp, or sftp
<purge_kdewallet> Adept, I don't have that installed
<purge_kdewallet> i am using Xubuntu
<purge_kdewallet> and installed konqueror on it and kvpnc, which must have given me the kde-core as reqs
<Dragnslcr> You aren't running KDE?
<purge_kdewallet> i am running Xubuntu
<purge_kdewallet> not KDE X
<Dragnslcr> Installing kvpnc was probably not a good idea then
<Dragnslcr> Since it's specifically for KDE
<purge_kdewallet> is there an alternative?
<Dragnslcr> For XFCE, I have no idea
<purge_kdewallet> i think that is the only vpn GUI app for linux
<purge_kdewallet> XFCE has nothing, its just a lightweight X
<purge_kdewallet> the rest is KDE and GNOME
<Daisuke_Ido> XFCE is gtk-based, you'd use whatever gtk+ app is available
<Daisuke_Ido> probably a gnome app
<purge_kdewallet> nope
<purge_kdewallet> there are no alternatives
<purge_kdewallet> just checked synatpic
<purge_kdewallet> *synaptic
<Arwen> purge_kdewallet, what are you looking for? a password manager?
<purge_kdewallet> no, i wanted to remove my password manager
<purge_kdewallet> and keep kvpnc
<Arwen> oh
<purge_kdewallet> maybe you know where the kwallet binary is located
<purge_kdewallet> so i can format it off my hard disk?
<purge_kdewallet> :)
<purge_kdewallet> there is nothing on the whole internet how to remove kwallet
<Arwen> I have no kwallet so I presume it can be nuked
<Firefishe> When using apt-get or synaptic to install the grip cd ripper/encoder and one of it's library files, I get this error: http://pastebin.ca/921488 .  Note the `writerscafe' line.  This filename isn't related to the grip install at all, it's from a previous package's install.
<Dragnslcr> purge_kdewallet- have you tried looking for it in a shell?
<purge_kdewallet> yeah
<purge_kdewallet> tried k*wall*
<purge_kdewallet> and lots of other combinations as well as browsing /usr/bin
<Dragnslcr> If kwa<tab> doesn't give anything, I would assume it isn't installed
<purge_kdewallet> it keeps bugging me with kvpnc
<purge_kdewallet> because kvpnc can't save its settings, which is another bug altogether
<Dragnslcr> kwallet is actually running?
<purge_kdewallet> let me check  htop
<purge_kdewallet> nope
<Dragnslcr> Or is it just complaining that it can't find it?
<purge_kdewallet> its on the system somewhere
<purge_kdewallet> because the GUI still bugs me
<purge_kdewallet> could it be part of the kde network manager?
<Dragnslcr> Did you try locate kwalletmanager?
<purge_kdewallet> under /usr/bin?
<purge_kdewallet> no such file
<purge_kdewallet> kwall*
<Arwen> kwallet is in kwalletmanager....
<Arwen> which should be in /usr/bin
<purge_kdewallet> nope, searched a ls kwall*
<Dragnslcr> locate kwalletmanager
<Dragnslcr> Run that in a shell
<purge_kdewallet> no such file there in /usr/bin
<purge_kdewallet> i did, ran it in terminal
<purge_kdewallet> Note, selecting kwalletmanager for regex 'kwallet*'
<purge_kdewallet> E: Couldn't find package kwallet*
<purge_kdewallet> thats when i try to remove using apt-get
<Dragnslcr> I doubt that kwallet is actually running, since it clearly isn't on your system
<purge_kdewallet> let me open kvpnc and give you what is in the GUi
<Dragnslcr> I find it more likely that kvpnc is complaining about not being able to find kwalletmanager
<purge_kdewallet> i would too imagine that would be the case
<Dragnslcr> kvpnc seemed to be a bit buggy when I tried it
<purge_kdewallet> i agree
<purge_kdewallet> which there were an alternative
<purge_kdewallet> yeah, its very buggy
<purge_kdewallet> poorly programmed
<Dragnslcr> I couldn't get a VPN connection setup either
<purge_kdewallet> i got it working a while ago
<purge_kdewallet> and lost the config when i reformatted
<Dragnslcr> Fortunately my office has an SSH port open that I can tunnel rdc through
<purge_kdewallet> i am having to do that now to bypass this vpn problem
<purge_kdewallet> yeah, the KDE Wallet Service pops up
<purge_kdewallet> it says "The application 'kvpnc' has requested to open the wallet 'kdewallet'. Please enter the password for this wallet below."
<Dragnslcr> That's weird
<purge_kdewallet> i have to hit cancel twice for it to go away
<purge_kdewallet> its very annoying, Windows annoying
<nosredna_ekim> purge_kdewallet» you know... there is a way to make it go away.... give it a blank passowrd
<purge_kdewallet> yeah, but apparently i set one some time ago
<purge_kdewallet> and forgot
<Creationist> Could someone recommend a decent way to play .midi files?  Apparently Ubuntu doesn't support them ootb.
<purge_kdewallet> tried clearing all .../.kde/share/config/kwall* files
<purge_kdewallet> that didn't stop the GUI from bother me though
<Dragnslcr> sudo locate -u
<Dragnslcr> locate kwalletmanager
<purge_kdewallet> /usr/share/app-install/icons/kwalletmanager.png
<purge_kdewallet> /usr/share/app-install/desktop/kwalletmanager.desktop
<purge_kdewallet> /usr/share/app-install/desktop/kwalletmanager-kwalletd.desktop
<purge_kdewallet> thats it it says
<Dragnslcr> Uh, wow
<Dragnslcr> You did locate -u right?
<purge_kdewallet> i did that before
<purge_kdewallet> how long should i wait for the locate -u to work?
<Dragnslcr> Until it finishes
<purge_kdewallet> ouch, this may take some waiting
<purge_kdewallet> i let it run for 1 min and killed it
<purge_kdewallet> thats why it only found the three then
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, it might take a while if you have a slower processor or a whole lot of files
<compilerwriter2> Anyone having any problems with KDE 3.5.9?   Are there a great deal of improvements in it?
<purge_kdewallet> compilerwriter2, you can download kde 4.0 now, you know that right?
<purge_kdewallet> /usr/share/app-install/icons/kwalletmanager.png
<purge_kdewallet> /usr/share/app-install/desktop/kwalletmanager.desktop
<purge_kdewallet> /usr/share/app-install/desktop/kwalletmanager-kwalletd.desktop
<hw194d> compilerwriter2  there shouldn't be any problems
<purge_kdewallet> still only those three files
<nosredna_ekim> compilerwriter2» scattered problems....no improvements that I can tell
<compilerwriter2> pruge_kdewallet I just saw the link to 3.5.9 in the topic and thought that 4 was still under development.
<nosredna_ekim> compilerwriter2» the major change was the enterprise PIM, but kubuntu already had that
<purge_kdewallet> it might still be beta, but its been released beta
<hw194d> compilerwriter2  kde4 is still beta
<ChaosMachine> Just to make sure..I can't remove/write anything to a mounted NTFS drive can I?
<hw194d> very beta
<nosredna_ekim> compilerwriter2» well, they have released 3 versions... but it is still in heavy development (though I am using it)
<compilerwriter2> Is KDE 4 stable at this point
<Dragnslcr> No, KDE is at 4.0.1
<purge_kdewallet> some programs, such as ktorrent require KDE4
<Dragnslcr> KDE$, that is
<Dragnslcr> KDE4
<Dragnslcr> Bleh, bad night for me, obviously
<purge_kdewallet> so my system can't find any kwalletmanager huh?
<purge_kdewallet> huh = depressed breathing out
<Dragnslcr> purge_kdewallet- yeah, I'm stumped. I can't think of where else the executable could be
<purge_kdewallet> it is terrible if this were to be EMBEDDED
<Scott7> How do you flush your dns?
<purge_kdewallet> its like a DLL file on Windows or something
<Dragnslcr> I have /usr/bin/kwalletmanager
<purge_kdewallet> nope, nothing in that folder by that name or any other kwall*
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, that's bizarre
<purge_kdewallet> and its a freshly installed Ubuntu
<Creationist> How can I play .midi files in Linux?
<Arwen> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Arwen> you need a software midi table
<purge_kdewallet> Creationist, I bypassed that problem by sending the midi to my phone over bluetootoh
<Creationist> purge_kdewallet: That's giving up, not bypassing.
<Scott7> How do you flush your dns?
<purge_kdewallet> oh, its a thin line, i got the midi playing somehow
<purge_kdewallet> Scott7, try a sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<purge_kdewallet> have you tried that yet?
<Scott7> Thanks that got it
<purge_kdewallet> Welcome!
<purge_kdewallet> darn, i can't even purge kpvnc
<purge_kdewallet> sudo apt-get purge kvpnc says it purges
<purge_kdewallet> upon reinstall the configuration files are still there
<willis_> You are refering to the USERS config files?
<willis_> or system config files?
<purge_kdewallet> both
<purge_kdewallet> the purge should at least remove the users config files
<purge_kdewallet> which is what i want first
<purge_kdewallet> then if possible, the root's config files
<willis_> lets clarify.. removiung packages with the package manager will NOT NOT NOT touch config files in the users home dirs.
<purge_kdewallet> darn, thats a shame
<willis_> and thus.. Not touch config files in the /root/ dir either
<purge_kdewallet> it should have a -override flag
<willis_> Its not a shame..it would be a disaster if it did otherwise. :)
<purge_kdewallet> well, maybe, there should be a way to purge a software's configure files
<willis_> 'oops the root user just removed my .vimrc' i spent 4 yrs making... :)
<willis_> Now the prolifferation of config files in the users home dir - is getting to be an issue.
<purge_kdewallet> i hate having to clean it myself
<purge_kdewallet> after removing programs, its like taking out the trash
<purge_kdewallet> dpkg purges files
<purge_kdewallet> not apt-get, forgot that both have purge commands, yet they do different things i think
<willis_> they both remove the system config files...
<willis_> not user config files.
<purge_kdewallet> oh, ok
<willis_> and even THEN they 'should' (i think) backup config files you have changed manually
<purge_kdewallet> i think the less auto, the better
<willis_> In linux rember 'users and the system' are as seperated as they can get it.
<purge_kdewallet> yeah, /home
<purge_kdewallet> and other dirs in the root /
<willis_> and YES the users home dirs are getting way way too cluttered with 10000+ .config files.
<willis_> every little trivial app makes a .whatever config file it seems
<purge_kdewallet> yeah, and doesn't necessarily clean it
<ForzaPalermo> anyone here good with getting ssh working properly? i am trying to get it to work using public/private keys
<purge_kdewallet> ForzaPalermo: are you trying to change the size of the ssh keys
<Arwen> I'm writing a shell script and I want it to pause for an arbitrary length of time (like 10 seconds)
<Arwen> how would I do that?
<NickPresta> Arwen, `sleep`?
<Arwen> ah, yes, that's what I was thinking of
<NickPresta> :)
<ForzaPalermo> purge_kdewallet, no
<ForzaPalermo> i got ssh to work without the keys
<purge_kdewallet> wow
<ForzaPalermo> but with them i have errors
<purge_kdewallet> i didn't think that was possible with ssh
<purge_kdewallet> so its like a telnet session?
<ForzaPalermo> purge_kdewallet, ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<ForzaPalermo> thats what i get when i type SSH LOCALHOST
<ForzaPalermo> but im not using port 22
<purge_kdewallet> that is using keys
<ForzaPalermo> and i dont have port 22 in the config file
<purge_kdewallet> oh, ok, i was just about to suggest checking that config file
<purge_kdewallet> you know you have to edit the /etc/ssh/sshd.conf, not ssh.conf
<clinton> hrm.. no #kubuntu+1 channel eh?
<ForzaPalermo> yes
<purge_kdewallet> okay, just checking
<purge_kdewallet> (common problems)
<Dragnslcr> ForzaPalermo- if you don't specify a different port, ssh will try to connect on port 22
<ForzaPalermo> Dragnslcr, i did
<purge_kdewallet> yeah, i have had the same problem
<ForzaPalermo> specfiy a diff port
<purge_kdewallet> yeah, i had to use the -p 22 to let it use the default
<ForzaPalermo> i ran a sudo nmap localhost
<ForzaPalermo> and under the port i use
<ForzaPalermo> it says unknown
<purge_kdewallet> thats really odd, i would play with the config file
<purge_kdewallet> try putting port 0 and a port larger than 65535
<ForzaPalermo> what else is there to play with
<purge_kdewallet> see if it gives the same error
<compilerwriter2> If one has installed a generic kubuntu system are they utilizing a journaling file system?
<purge_kdewallet> it might be a problem with the latest version of ssh
<ForzaPalermo> so change ports u think?
<purge_kdewallet> compilerwriter2: yes, ext3
<ForzaPalermo> or try it with 22?
<ForzaPalermo> and see if it works
<purge_kdewallet> i have tried changing ports
<purge_kdewallet> and had the same problem you had
<Y-Town> Can anyone please tell me how to make an application on your desktop use double click to work instead of single click in KDE?
<compilerwriter2> cool thanks purge_kdewallet
<purge_kdewallet> and still have that same problem, but i would try changing the port to "0" or "65536" and see if you get the same error
<purge_kdewallet> if it is the same error, its a bug in ssh
<purge_kdewallet> if not, i don't know the answer
<ForzaPalermo> ok ill give it a try
<purge_kdewallet> you can always use socat for port redirection
<purge_kdewallet> if you can't solve it
<ForzaPalermo> ill be disc onnected a few timies
<compilerwriter2> Y-town why would you want to do that.  I have fits whenever I am forced to use my wife's machine and have to remember to double click.
<ForzaPalermo> cause i gota make changes to my router
<Dragnslcr> Y-Town- I believe it's in System Settings -> Mouse
<purge_kdewallet> ForzaPalermo, running a moded linksys?
<Y-Town> compilerwriter2: thats the way I like it, im a lil itchy finger at the trigger and mind myself opening alot that I didnt mean too
<ForzaPalermo> no
<ForzaPalermo> dlink
<compilerwriter2> Please promise me you will stay far from firearms then Y-town.
<ForzaPalermo> purge_kdewallet, i love it
<ForzaPalermo> wireless n
<Y-Town> Dragnslcr: thanls I will take a look there
<purge_kdewallet> wow, thats awesome
<Y-Town> compilerwriter2: LOL
<purge_kdewallet> i was thinking about moding my linksys to support ssh
<purge_kdewallet> or installing TOR on it
<ForzaPalermo> haha
<ForzaPalermo> u got the g router with speed boost?
<purge_kdewallet> no, just the standard
<purge_kdewallet> the newer ones have < 16 MB onboard
<ForzaPalermo> wow
<nordisk> searching c++ coders for wow emulation project based an ascent
<ForzaPalermo> u know i switched it to 22
<ForzaPalermo> and now it sayts port is open and shows ssh
<ForzaPalermo> but i didnt make any changes to my router to allow it
<nordisk> 250$ at month offerd for this job
<purge_kdewallet> thats odd, i would get paranoid about that and change your router password
<purge_kdewallet> and only use ssl and ssh to access it
<purge_kdewallet> if you can put TOR on it, you can give it a *.onion encrypted address
<mixed> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<purge_kdewallet> im out to eat, i'll probably hang around in here more often
<purge_kdewallet> ttyl ForzaPalermo
<nordisk> any c++ crack in here?
<Y-Town> Dragnslcr: I think that was it, but I cant change it.  I am very low on memory and believe thats now stopping me
<ForzaPalermo>  purge_kdewallet u leaving?.
<Dragnslcr> Y-Town- you can't get to the Keyboard & Mouse settings?
<Y-Town> Dragnslcr: I can get to it and change it but it doesnt hold.  I go back in and see it goes back to default.
<Y-Town> Dragnslcr: Im only running livCD now
<Dragnslcr> I don't know if you can change it when you're running from the LiveCD
<Dragnslcr> There might not be a configuration file to write the change to
<Y-Town> I changed alot.. All the fonts and everything.
<Dragnslcr> I honestly have no idea. I haven't used the LiveCD much
<Y-Town> Dragnslcr: I have been running for 1:45 mins now... Downloaded a few few things, surfed the web and downloaded files, changed all the system fonts.
<mrunagi> what is the theme manager thingy for window stuff
<mrunagi> not the borders
<mrunagi> but other stuff
<mrunagi> the scroll bar and such
<nordisk> searching tiny indian slave programmers
<nordisk> 0,10$ per h
<nordisk> lol
<mefisto__> mrunagi: system settings>appearance>style, or window decorations, etc
<mrunagi> i dont see a button for importing custom themes
<mefisto__> mrunagi: do you have kcontrol installed? you might prefer doing changes there instead of kubuntu's default "system settings"
<sam64> meh
<sam64> just installed kde4
<sam64> it's more cramped and uncomfortable than window$
<sam64> and I don't see any way to fix it
<ForzaPalermo> how do i reset my ssh localhost password?
<Yuchan> what does DCOPReply<>: cast to 'bool' error mean? Trying to open something from the Kate terminal gives me this error suddenly
<crazy_bus> I installed icedtea on my computer to try and use a online program.  But the check for the program says "It appears that Java is either disabled or not installed in your browser.  It appears you do not have the Java 2 Runtime Environment installed."  What can I do?
<anon32> ever since I installed compiz, it keeps autoloading itself with KDE (it's not in Autostart)
<SeanTater> Why are all these files empty? http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-357
<anon32> what do I do?
<prince_jammys> anon32: alt F2 and type::  kwin --replace
<anon32> prince_jammys: I don't want kwin, I want it to stop autoloading
<prince_jammys> anon32: well once you replace it with whatever you want it should stop autoloading
<BluesKaj> !java | crazy_bus
<ubotu> crazy_bus: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<crazy_bus> BluesKaj: so java5 or 6 would work when icedtea doesn't?
<BluesKaj> crazy_bus:  not sure ...what's icedtea ?
<anon32> prince_jammys: huh, it worked
<anon32> what makes it keep loading itself? can I disable that behavior?
<crazy_bus> BluesKaj: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icedtea
<prince_jammys> anon32: i think it's that kde remembers your session. so if you log out with it on, then it will be on when you log back in
<anon32> oh.... that makes sense
<anon32> hehe
<prince_jammys> it's also possible to switch off the "remember session" feature, if you prefer it that way
<BluesKaj> ahem crazy_bus , wouldn't you be better off asking such questions at a fedora-dev chat ?
<crazy_bus> BluesKaj: icedtea is in the ubuntu universe repos
<BluesKaj> first I've heard of it ...may be some one else can help you
<crazy_bus> I'll ask their now
<BluesKaj> bedtime
<mixed> anyone know how to change the font size?
<mixed> what is the usual DPI  settings, anyone know?
<Arwen> mixed - it's based on your monitor. Oh wait, he died.
<remedialjoe_> Wow.. Really weird issue.. The audio/video is speeding up on vlc
<remedialjoe_> gxine doesn't seem to have a problem tho
<remedialjoe_> this is for a commerical dvd, (battlestar galactica mini series)
<remedialjoe_> :D
<regeya> what are you playing the dvds in remedialjoe_ if it's mplayer you need to set it to drop frames, probably
<remedialjoe_> vlc
<remedialjoe_> with gxine it is kind of glitchy
<remedialjoe_> vlc it speeds up slowly tho
<remedialjoe_> vlc you think would be okay
<remedialjoe_> the audio is crackling kinda
<Arwen> argh, the xsnow plugin is gone from compiz :-(
<remedialjoe_> i'm trying mplayer to see if it happens..  the video is grainy tho .. how dow i enable de interlacing
<remedialjoe_> hrm mplayer plays it okay except for the video quality
<remedialjoe_> wow vlc failed
<kersinc> #kubuntu-es
<drarem> I downloaded ubuntu 7.10 AMD 64 onto a dvd and tried booting it on a windows media xp home edition (32-bit on 64-bit AMD), I get a black screen when I select option 1 to start or install ubuntu, does anyone know why
<remedialjoe_> if you don't know you probably shouldn't be using 64bit
<mrunagi> lol remedialjoe_
<ere4si> drarem: what is the graphic card?
<drarem> if you don't know you probably shouldn't be watching tv  :P
<drarem> it's a 8800 gts
<drarem> nvidia
<ere4si> well that should work...
<drarem> something about some signal error that flashed across the screen then it went black
<remedialjoe_> drarem:    Is it a Turion 64
<drarem> think i tried the safe mode too awhile back, same thing
<mrunagi> signal 11?
<remedialjoe_> drarem: or turion 2
<drarem> message went too fast one sec will look
<mrunagi> did you control alt delete the bootload and unmount the sys.mbr?
 * mrunagi is making stuff up
<remedialjoe_> lol
<remedialjoe_> i was wondering there
<drarem> AMD 64 x2 dualcore
<remedialjoe_> hahahaha
<Apple_Cat_> lol
<drarem> m7640n HP media center
<remedialjoe_> drarem:  hrmm.. i have an turion 1 and for some reason the 64 bit disc didn't work either .. not that this helps..  but i wonder if the alternate install disc would work.. why do you want 64 bit
<remedialjoe_> any particular reason?
<remedialjoe_> =]
<mrunagi> yea why DO you want 64bit
<mrunagi> these are always good
 * mrunagi sits
<drarem> to see if it's any faster or better, although I don't see how i would notice the difference cept in fps gaming
<mrunagi> hey thats simple
<mrunagi> it wont be
<mrunagi> dl 32 bit
<drarem> course i got some graphic apps that might benefit?
<mrunagi> like?
<drarem> poser 6 under wine
<remedialjoe_> ooooh
<remedialjoe_> ;]
<mrunagi> no
<mrunagi> omg
<mrunagi> no
<remedialjoe_> hahahah
<mrunagi> did he really
<remedialjoe_> lolol
<mrunagi> did he really say that?
 * mrunagi kicks himself in the shin
<drarem> i dont see no opensourced vershions
<mrunagi> you see the drarem
<mrunagi> see what you did?
<remedialjoe_> drarem: How much ram do you have?
<mrunagi> you made me hurt myself
<drarem> 2 Gb
<mrunagi> OMG!
<mrunagi> you have to have 4
<remedialjoe_> hehehehehe
<mrunagi> no wonder!
<mrunagi> thats the problem
<mrunagi> problem solved
<remedialjoe_> you need over 4gb to make use of 64bit
<remedialjoe_> =]
<drarem> makes sense
<mrunagi> ok
<mrunagi> ill make sense
<drarem> in a strange way
<mrunagi> :D
<mrunagi> drarem:
<mrunagi> do me a favor my man
<remedialjoe_> 32 bit = 4gb work of memory allocation ?
<remedialjoe_> -work
<mrunagi> NEVER run ANY 3d production app with wine
<remedialjoe_> oh yah
<remedialjoe_> i forgot about that too
<remedialjoe_> hahahaha
<mrunagi> please
<mrunagi> i beg you
<Arwen> actually, if you're on Hardy, it's "never run any app at all with wine"
<Arwen> because "oh wait, SEGFAULT!"
<mrunagi> lol
 * mrunagi facepalms
<mrunagi> segfauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuult
<drarem> does that include 3d games like HL2 ?
<remedialjoe_> oh i was thinking 3d appz inside of wine
<remedialjoe_> er
<remedialjoe_> vmware
<mrunagi> drarem: i didnt say games
<remedialjoe_> yah mrunagi what about games
<drarem> nah..
<remedialjoe_> oh
<remedialjoe_> appz
<mrunagi> i said 3d production apps............
<remedialjoe_> *listens
<mrunagi> such as poser, 3dsm, maya, bryce,
<mrunagi> etc
<drarem> ok what about povray, would those benefit from 64bit rendering with 4Gb vs 32bit/2Gb ?
<mrunagi> what is povray
<mrunagi> !info povray
<ubotu> povray (source: povray): Persistence of vision raytracer (3D renderer). In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1:3.6.1-6 (gutsy), package size 707 kB, installed size 1768 kB
<remedialjoe_> you can have up to 4gb with 32bit .. just no more
<mrunagi> hey look
<mrunagi> drarem: did you go to full sail?
<solid_liq> will quake 4 run on linux?
<mrunagi> solid_liq: i think so
<drarem> full sail lunacy?
<remedialjoe_> yes
<remedialjoe_> doesn't q4 have a linux build?
<solid_liq> mrunagi, you've never tried it tho?
<remedialjoe_> i was playing it before i swear
<solid_liq> remedialjoe_, did it play okay?
<remedialjoe_> ID software releases games for linux
<remedialjoe_> yah for sure
<solid_liq> it wasn't jerky or anything?
<remedialjoe_> i was even playing enemy territory
<remedialjoe_> no not at all
<remedialjoe_> 8600gt
<solid_liq> remedialjoe_, oh, I have a 7100 gt
<solid_liq> *7100gs
<remedialjoe_> i'm sure it will run just fine
<solid_liq> sweet awesome, thanks!
<remedialjoe_> google quake4 linux
<remedialjoe_> there is an official linux installer
<remedialjoe_> *pats ID software on the back
<remedialjoe_> You da man Carmack
<solid_liq> any idea about doom 3?
<remedialjoe_> although solid_liq .. why aren'tyou playing Nexuiz ?
<remedialjoe_> woah quake 2 and quake 3 are in the repos it looks like
<solid_liq> remedialjoe_, nexuiz?
<remedialjoe_> solid_liq:  sudo apt-get install nexuiz   <-- best fps :D
<remedialjoe_> man
<remedialjoe_> its incredible
<remedialjoe_> try it now
<solid_liq> good graphics?
<remedialjoe_> well i can't top it out on my card
<remedialjoe_> =]
<remedialjoe_> like
<remedialjoe_> my card just isn't good enough
<solid_liq> do they look convincing tho?
<remedialjoe_> oh
<remedialjoe_> no its more like quake 1
<drarem> so you need 4Gb of ram to run ubuntu on a 64-bit amd?
<remedialjoe_> but heavily modified physics/
<remedialjoe_> new weapons
<solid_liq> drarem, lol no
<solid_liq> cool
<remedialjoe_> solid_liq:   ID software released the engine for quake for free
<remedialjoe_> solid_liq:  and people built this game off it
<solid_liq> oh okay, cool
<remedialjoe_> solid_liq: there is no gameplay like it that i have found
<solid_liq> sweet :)
<drarem> ok then still dont know why 7.10amd gives me black screen
<drarem> puter is media center, and vista-media ready, maybe that is why
<kevin_> !ghost
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<remedialjoe_> drarem:  i had the same issue on my turion
<remedialjoe_> er
<remedialjoe_> drarem: Is it a Compaq?
<remedialjoe_> oh
<remedialjoe_> HP
<remedialjoe_> you said
<drarem> HP m7640n
<remedialjoe_> same company basically.. hrmm
<brian__> Is there anyway to get Gwenview to change pictures faster? When I press to go to the next picture, it loads very slowly.
<drarem> tomorrow will try 32-bit to make sure it's not this puter
<Arwen> brian__, turn off resizing filters
<brian__> Arwen, how do I go about doing that?
<ol_dude67> how do you change the resolution on kubuntu, the window is bigger then my monitor.
<Arwen> brian__, under settings, it's presented as "image smoothing"
<regeya> meh.  wife tells me that she was told that to get onto the campus wireless network 'you have to download something.'  upon further inspection the only thing they mention is that you need the cisco vpn client(!)
<remedialjoe_> ol_dude67:  do you have a video card driver installed?
<regeya> wife's laptop is running kubuntu btw.
<ol_dude67> yes its an intel 9455gz
<ol_dude67> oops 945
<brian__> Arwen, that does nothing. It had no effect at all
<Arwen> eh? dunno then
<regeya> why in the world would a vpn client be a requirement...meh, too late to think about it.
<brian__> Regardless of what setting I have it on, it still renders the image slowly.
<remedialjoe_> ol_dude67:  hrmm i'm not sure if there is a configuration applet like nvidia.. hold on a sec..  did you try adjusting the resolution yet?
<ol_dude67> thats what im trying to find is the resolution but cant seem to find it. anywhere.
<remedialjoe_> ol_dude67:  start/system settings/Monitor and DIsplay
<remedialjoe_> kmenu
<remedialjoe_> sorry
<remedialjoe_> *ducks
<ol_dude67> i was going to say its not there.
<remedialjoe_> =]
<aib> KNetworkManager closes as soon as I open it. I never even see the interface. I tried opening it from the command line and from the debugger, but there seems to be no way that I can interact with it
<ol_dude67> i just rebooted and it was like what the heck happened then i remembered i switched to kdm instead of gdm and it threw it off. now i dont know where it was to fix it the last time.
<remedialjoe_> ol_dude67:  did you find it??
<ol_dude67> nope i have now monitor or display settings.
<remedialjoe_> Should be under "computer administration"
<remedialjoe_> under system settings
<ol_dude67> remedialjoe_, nope its not there.
<remedialjoe_> ol_dude67:  that is very weird
<remedialjoe_> ol_dude67:  try alt-f2 and launching "kcontrol
<remedialjoe_> ol_dude67:  then on the left hand side click on Peripherals .. Then Monitor and Display *should be there
<ol_dude67> remedialjoe_, it wasnt installed i am installing it now.
<ol_dude67> thanks tho
<remedialjoe_> ol_dude67:  how did you go about installing kde ?
<ol_dude67> apt-get
<remedialjoe_> ol_dude67: did you install the "kubuntu-desktop" package ?
<ol_dude67> ya
<remedialjoe_> very wacky
<ol_dude67> ya well i probably didnt do it right as im really use to slack.
<purge_kdewallet> anyone know how to use dig?
<remedialjoe_> well "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"   *should grab everything  ou need to get goin .. hopefully just installing kcontrol works tho
<ol_dude67> ill let ya know here in a sec.
<val0> I am trying to compile a program and during the configure phase it checks to see if I have glib 2.0 or greater installed. It breaks telling me that I don't while the package manager tells me that I do... i am stuck
<remedialjoe_> val0: did you grab build-essentials ?
<val0> remedialjoe, sure did
<remedialjoe_> thats all i got on that subject sorry ;P
<val0> lol, thanks
<purge_kdewallet> val0, what program are you trying to compile?
<val0> purge_kdewallet: irssi
<purge_kdewallet> you know there is an ubuntu package for that?
<purge_kdewallet> sudo apt-get install irssi
<val0> purge_kdewallet: yeh i do, just wanted to try and compile my own... learning process
<purge_kdewallet> what was the exact error?
<purge_kdewallet> did you download glib and try to compile that first, then irssi?
<purge_kdewallet> for a beginner program, i would recommend trying to compile TOR
<purge_kdewallet> https://torproject.org
<ol_dude67> remedialjoe_, after installing monitor and display i got the control for it.so it worked.
<purge_kdewallet> its relatively easy on linux users using ubuntu
<ol_dude67> remedialjoe_, thanks for the help, i need to know what to look for so that way if i didnt have it i could install it. so thanks alot.
<val0> i believe that Glib was already preinstalled on my system, the error i get is: "Checking for GLIB - version >= 2.0.0. result: no error: GLIB is required to build irssi"
<remedialjoe_> ol_dude67:  np ..    i hope it works for you.. its kind of concerning me that it wasn't there from the start tho.. try installing the kubuntu-desktop package again if you can.. eithercase, good luck ! =]
<purge_kdewallet> sometimes when you compile programs, having the program already installed through apt-get is not enough, you have to compile it manually
<purge_kdewallet> especially for glib
<purge_kdewallet> sometimes programs, such as irssi, might be looking for glib components in the wrong spot on your computer
<ol_dude67> oh i already changed the resolution and its back to its right size now.
<val0> ok maybe i am totally confused, but libglib2.0 is GLIB right?
<remedialjoe_> val0:  try libglib2.0
<remedialjoe_> er
<remedialjoe_> val0:  try libglib2.0-dev
<purge_kdewallet> yeah
<remedialjoe_> if that doesn't work i will shutup
<purge_kdewallet> the dev is a good start too
<val0> ok will do
<purge_kdewallet> remedialjoe, that is a good idea
<remedialjoe_> ty :D
<purge_kdewallet> that fixes a lot of the problem
<purge_kdewallet> *problems
<remedialjoe_> i try.. oh how i try
<purge_kdewallet> you wouldn't happen to know how to use dig?
<remedialjoe_> never heard of it
<purge_kdewallet> it is supposed to help diagnose dns problems
<val0> NICE! it worked. well sort of... i get a different error now which in my books mean progress!
<remedialjoe_> lol
<remedialjoe_> =]
<purge_kdewallet> i can't lookup yahoo.com properly lol, its a dns problem
<remedialjoe_> purge_kdewallet:  what are the issues you are having with it
<remedialjoe_> hrm
<purge_kdewallet> my dns through vpn is failing on certain websites
<Arwen> w00t, using a fullscreen transparent konsole + compiz snow = fun
<purge_kdewallet> the websites that aren't going through their ip-v6
<remedialjoe_> oh
<remedialjoe_> wow you are implementing ipv6 already.. you are bashful
<purge_kdewallet> and i have to find the problem so i can get the tech people to fix it
<purge_kdewallet> no, my school is
<purge_kdewallet> its a *.edu
<purge_kdewallet> *.edu = ipv6
<remedialjoe_> word
<remedialjoe_> hmm
<remedialjoe_> it works on http://www.webmaster-toolkit.com/dig.shtml
<remedialjoe_> ;]
<remedialjoe_> heheh hrmm
<purge_kdewallet> i'll have to take a look at that
<purge_kdewallet> the manual is aweful
<patrick__> y'a des francais(québécois) ici ..
<remedialjoe_> looks like a few sites have web interfaces for it already
<purge_kdewallet> hahaha
<purge_kdewallet> i can't get to it
<remedialjoe_> the only thing i can think of
<purge_kdewallet> its not on ipv6
<purge_kdewallet> do you have an ip for that?
<remedialjoe_> is your router set to use your schools dns servers?
<purge_kdewallet> yeah
<purge_kdewallet> i can't change the dns server to opendns either
<val0> thanks for all the help. it works now i can sleep in peace!
<remedialjoe_> val0: np . glad to help..   Cheers =]
<purge_kdewallet> do you have the ip for that website
<purge_kdewallet> ping <website here> will give you an ip
<val0> :) g'night all!
<remedialjoe_> 64.130.52.204
<purge_kdewallet> sweet
<purge_kdewallet> that worked
<remedialjoe_> is anyone else having issues with the dns resolving?
<remedialjoe_> very weird you can't use opendns
<purge_kdewallet> it has to do with the vpn certificate specifying the dns servers
<purge_kdewallet> the vpn writes over the resolv.conf and doesn't allow you to change it and /etc/init.d/networking restart without breaking the vpn connection
<purge_kdewallet> im bookmarking that page!
<remedialjoe_> hehehe .. ij ust googled "dig  online utility"
<remedialjoe_> but glad it helps
<remedialjoe_> uhm
<remedialjoe_> hrmm
<remedialjoe_> i'm pretyy interested now in the vpn issue
<remedialjoe_> hmmm
<remedialjoe_> did you have to setup a vpn connection on your router.. and/or the schools firewall?
<remedialjoe_> or did they just open the port for you
<purge_kdewallet> its setup for the whole school
<purge_kdewallet> this is the only computer having the dns issue
<purge_kdewallet> the resolv.conf and everything looks okay
<purge_kdewallet> but the dig results are not good
<purge_kdewallet> ; <<>> DiG 9.4.1-P1 <<>> clusty.com
<purge_kdewallet> ;; global options:  printcmd
<purge_kdewallet> ;; Got answer:
<purge_kdewallet> ;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: REFUSED, id: 57798
<purge_kdewallet> ;; flags: qr rd; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0
<purge_kdewallet> ;; WARNING: recursion requested but not available
<remedialjoe_> you have any other buntu/*nix machines running fine with it? what did you change on that system ;]
<purge_kdewallet> yes, i have a phone running it fine
<purge_kdewallet> i reformatted the system, so everything changed
<remedialjoe_> its a clean install and its not going eh
<remedialjoe_> hrm
<purge_kdewallet> i think its a conspiracy :)
<remedialjoe_> lol
<remedialjoe_> can you ping out to any domains?
<purge_kdewallet> yes, google and wikipedia
<purge_kdewallet> and test.com
<purge_kdewallet> but not clusty.com, whatismyip.com, and ubuntu.com
<purge_kdewallet> and i can't sudo apt-get update because of that
<purge_kdewallet> that a bad problem with ubuntu
<purge_kdewallet> their repositories are all DNS!!!! None of them are IPs for people without DNS!!!
<remedialjoe_> hehhe
<Hydrogen> what..?
<remedialjoe_> have you tried this for firefox?
<remedialjoe_> Type about:config in firefox URL field
<remedialjoe_> filter ipv6
<remedialjoe_> set network.dns.disableIPv6 to true
<remedialjoe_> that might solve websurfing issues but not other appz
<purge_kdewallet> i have tried all browsers
<purge_kdewallet> well, two: konqueror and firefox
<remedialjoe_> with disabling ipv6 dns?
<remedialjoe_> hrmmmm
<Hydrogen> ;; SERVER: 149.84.147.111#53(149.84.147.111) <-- us.archive.ubuntu.com
<purge_kdewallet> its not only web surfing that is affected
<purge_kdewallet> i can't even ping
<remedialjoe_> i understand
<remedialjoe_> but i am reading that this might work for web surfing but not other appz
<remedialjoe_> might be a step closer
<remedialjoe_> *keeps reading
<purge_kdewallet> i am using ssh to bypass lots of it
<remedialjoe_> The solution is to edit /etc/dhc3/dhclient.conf and unremark the line "prepend...." and replace the default dns with your ISP's dns.
<purge_kdewallet> i can just do an ssh me@server -X to bring up the web browser remotely
<remedialjoe_> ^^
<purge_kdewallet> thats a good idea
<remedialjoe_> found at : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-77648.html
<purge_kdewallet> but its getting the dhcp from the server over dhcp
<purge_kdewallet> over vpn i mean
<purge_kdewallet> resolv.conf is for dns, the dhclient should be for dhcp, which can redirect dns requests to the router
<purge_kdewallet> but in my case the router is remove because of the vpn
<purge_kdewallet> if i were the vpn programmer, i probably would lock that file down as well as the resolv.conf
<remedialjoe_> "It's interresting that ubuntu is not able to configure it's IP DNS from the router. "
<remedialjoe_> try it
<remedialjoe_> see if it sticks
<remedialjoe_> Ubuntu has a newer Internet protocol called IPv6 turned on by default. However, some hardware — such as NICs and modems — shows broken behavior when exposed to IPv6 related DNS requests. This leaves you wondering why DNS resolution seems slower or doesn't work at all.
<remedialjoe_> maybe a different NIC ?
<remedialjoe_> ;/
<purge_kdewallet> i am getting some problems with my network card too
<purge_kdewallet> its dropping an average of 25% of packets
<purge_kdewallet> i think that is a separate problem though
<remedialjoe_> konversation crashed
<remedialjoe_> but i got the last msg i think
<remedialjoe_> it could be the culprit
<remedialjoe_> 25% packet loss
<purge_kdewallet> PING google.com (64.233.187.99) 56(84) bytes of data.
<purge_kdewallet> 64 bytes from 64.233.187.99: icmp_seq=1 ttl=241 time=29.8 ms
<purge_kdewallet> 64 bytes from 64.233.187.99: icmp_seq=4 ttl=241 time=80.6 ms
<purge_kdewallet> --- google.com ping statistics ---
<purge_kdewallet> 4 packets transmitted, 2 received, 50% packet loss, time 7092ms
<purge_kdewallet> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 29.859/55.235/80.611/25.376 ms
<remedialjoe_> i'd check the cable first.. but i mean
<remedialjoe_> OUCH
<remedialjoe_> unacceptable
<purge_kdewallet> i think i need to call my isp
<purge_kdewallet> its with or without the vpn
<remedialjoe_> i'd try a different cable
<remedialjoe_> or nic first
<remedialjoe_> thats all they will tell u
<purge_kdewallet> its wifi
<purge_kdewallet> but its a strong signal
<remedialjoe_> what kind is it
<purge_kdewallet> 802.11g
<remedialjoe_> sorry model/brand
<remedialjoe_> usb/pci ?
<purge_kdewallet> intel 2200/bg
<purge_kdewallet> internal
<remedialjoe_> ping your router
<remedialjoe_> any packet loss?
<purge_kdewallet> can't, im on the vpn now
<purge_kdewallet> well, maybe
<purge_kdewallet> let me try
<purge_kdewallet> no loss
<remedialjoe_> so its not wifi/router
<remedialjoe_> for the pl issue
<remedialjoe_> hrm
<purge_kdewallet> there is no packet loss when i do a ping charter.net
<remedialjoe_> is there anyway you can plug in the NIC
<remedialjoe_> and see if ipv6 works through that
<purge_kdewallet> (my isp)
<purge_kdewallet> all other sites have packet loss
<remedialjoe_> sounds like their backbone is having issues?
<purge_kdewallet> sounds like charter is doing deep packet inspections
<remedialjoe_> yeah
<remedialjoe_> wow
<purge_kdewallet> it is really slowing down regular connections, and encrypted connections even more
<purge_kdewallet> it could be a brute-force attack as well
<Daisuke_Ido> welcome to the modern world without net neutrality.
<remedialjoe_> :/
<purge_kdewallet> lol
<purge_kdewallet> maybe i should flood ping and see what the loss rates are
<Y-Town> peacefull
<purge_kdewallet> i'll ping myself from the vpn connection
<purge_kdewallet> thats peacefully
<Y-Town> :o)
<purge_kdewallet> wow, not much packet loss
<purge_kdewallet> 0% packet loss on a flood ping
<purge_kdewallet> but 25 - 50% loss on a regular ping
<purge_kdewallet> whats wrong with that picture?
<purge_kdewallet> definitely its the isp doing packet inspection
<remedialjoe_> big brother is watching you
<purge_kdewallet> they can't inspect flood pings
<purge_kdewallet> because its not a protocol, but rather broken protocol strings
<remedialjoe_> i don't see how that would effect dns resolves tho
<purge_kdewallet> if the internet is multiplexed, this would be a possible outcome
<purge_kdewallet> UDP is a targeted protocol for packet inspection
<purge_kdewallet> since it is used by many p2p
<purge_kdewallet> aka, torrents
<remedialjoe_> hrm
<purge_kdewallet> nothing out of the ordinary under the peerguardian logs
<purge_kdewallet> do you all use peerguardian for linux?
<remedialjoe_> well..
<remedialjoe_> i tried but then things pointed me to moblock
<remedialjoe_> and i felt uneasy
<Y-Town> night
<remedialjoe_> so i haven't been dling
<purge_kdewallet> you should try the one one sf.net
<purge_kdewallet> called iplist
<purge_kdewallet> very stable, and has a GUI
<remedialjoe_>   wow there are hardy packages already
<remedialjoe_> coolness thx
<purge_kdewallet> how come apt-get distupgrade doesn't upgrade me to hardy?
<remedialjoe_> sometimes i don't know why ubuntu does the things it does
<remedialjoe_> =]
<mrunagi> y do ppl want hardy so bad
<purge_kdewallet> the kde4
<remedialjoe_> also because the install bugs haven't been fixed in gutsy?
<remedialjoe_> :/
<Arwen> mrunagi, Hardy? it has more xrandr. But honestly, I couldn't tell it apart from Gutsy.
<Arwen> and argh, compiz makes the eyes burn after a while..
<remedialjoe_> yah i got woozy after using it for too long
<raoman> i have kubuntu 6.10 cd. when i tried to boot for installation, i get some error message saying that something is wrong with my HDD. ( running on Pentium 3 with winXp on 40GBmaxtor and ubuntu 7.10 on 10GB seagate) can anyone help me?
<purge_kdewallet> i can try
<purge_kdewallet> am sure others here will too
<remedialjoe_> purge_kdewallet: are you on dsl?
<Daisuke_Ido> raoman: you might want to go to 7.10
<Daisuke_Ido> 4.10 will no longer be supported come april
<Daisuke_Ido> err
<Daisuke_Ido> 6.10
<purge_kdewallet> i am on cable
<purge_kdewallet> charter is a cable provider
<purge_kdewallet> they are a small little comcast
<purge_kdewallet> raoman, what is the error?
<raoman> Daisuke_Ido: i tried it already, had problems mounting USB drives, and my adept manager got screwed
<remedialjoe_> purge_kdewallet: which vpn client are you using
<purge_kdewallet> kvpnc
<purge_kdewallet> very buggy
<Daisuke_Ido> so you're going WAY back to a version that is barely supported in the hope that things will be better?
<purge_kdewallet> the only one that exists though
<raoman> purge _kdewallet: hdd:ide_intr:huh?expected NULL handler on exit followed by Buffer I/O error on device HDD, logical block 177902
<Daisuke_Ido> i assure you, this is an incredibly bad idea
<purge_kdewallet> raoman, try running the live cd
<remedialjoe_> purge_kdewallet:  look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-408866.html
<purge_kdewallet> and there are commands to run scans on the hard disk from the live cd
<raoman> purge _kdewallet: i tried booting several time, getting same error msg
<purge_kdewallet> booting from hd or live disk?
<remedialjoe_> raoman: that sounds like the optical drive is on the same ide cable as the hd
<remedialjoe_> but try the live cd like purg said
<raoman> purge _kdewallet: booting from live CD live cd
<remedialjoe_> raoman:  Desktop or laptop
<remedialjoe_> i'm betting desktop
<raoman> purge _kdewallet: desktop, but i had no problems installing Kubuntu 7.10
<remedialjoe_> oh hrm
<Daisuke_Ido> ...
<Daisuke_Ido> if you had no problems installing it, why didn't you just fix the problems it had with USB (can be done) instead of go back to a flaky release?
<purge_kdewallet> the error reads: hard disk /dev/hdd has an interrupt on the IDP port, expected 0 MSB, thus a buffer overflow (V flag) on /dev/hdd, at logic memory location 177902
<purge_kdewallet> do you have another computer to burn a new live disk, the latest version uses a different kernel, if you don't I would recommend using an older version of a live disk you have
<remedialjoe_> purge_kdewallet: You can add an alias section specifically for the ___+  interface, and I think you'll want to add a prepend directive to specify the necessary dns entries.
<remedialjoe_> " "
<purge_kdewallet> sometimes the older kernels bypass problems like this and allow them to run, any live disks around with kernel 2.4?
<raoman> purge _kdewallet: i tried fixing usb problem on 7.10, but didnt workout. probably coz i didnt do it right. im still a rookie..
<remedialjoe_> also purge_kdewallet ..
<remedialjoe_> Have you installed network-manager? It watches and reconfigures your connections.
<remedialjoe_> Nope, no network manager. Plain and simple default config.
<purge_kdewallet> remedialjoe, my interface is virtual, tap when vpnc, and then eth1 otherwise
<remedialjoe_> maybe un installing network-manager ?
<remedialjoe_> yes you can still add the section for the virtual interface
<remedialjoe_> they have it listed as cisco0
<purge_kdewallet> at this rate i may have to reinstall the OS lol with my problem
<purge_kdewallet> i really think its a problem either with the Ubuntu and the VPN server or a bug in KVPNC
<remedialjoe_> purge read this please
<remedialjoe_> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-408866.html
<purge_kdewallet> u need to translate that into an ip
<purge_kdewallet> or give me a min lol
<remedialjoe_> oh right my bad
<remedialjoe_> http://91.189.94.186/archive/index.php/t-408866.html
<raoman> purge_kdewallet: i have ubuntu 7.10 running, can i install KDE interface on it?
<remedialjoe_> raoman: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Daisuke_Ido> actually
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<remedialjoe_> ouch
<purge_kdewallet> i would do a disk check before installing anything new though remdialjoe
<purge_kdewallet> if he is on 7.10 now stably, i would run those disk check utils
<Daisuke_Ido> aptitude handles dependencies better, so that if you decide to not go with kde, it can all be removed in one fell swoop
<raoman> purge _kdewallet: okay, does it still come with USB drive mounting problem?
<Daisuke_Ido> that's the ONLY reason i would recommend the change
<remedialjoe_> Daisuke_Ido: thx
<purge_kdewallet> not that i am aware, i even got gmail to mount on it fine
<remedialjoe_> good call
<purge_kdewallet> in the future, if you can't unmount, try the umount /dev/sda1 command, where sda1 is the usb flash drive
<remedialjoe_> also make sure you have the USB folder you were working on closed before trying to unmount the disc ;]
<remedialjoe_> or drive*
<purge_kdewallet> also, i am guessing your USB drive is new
<remedialjoe_> i'm so tired.. can't sleep.. should just listen
<purge_kdewallet> there is a new USB driver error in some of the newer USB flash drives?  i have a problem with opensuse unmounting my newer flash drives
<purge_kdewallet> remedialjoe, this website covers a problem i have had in the past with anonet
<remedialjoe_> it _sounds_ like the same sort of issue
<purge_kdewallet> i ran into that problem with anonet, but this is a different problem
<purge_kdewallet> anonet uses the vpn software to connect to its network
<purge_kdewallet> this is the same problem i had with that, but it was resolved a while back
<remedialjoe_> even the last post? feb 1st 2008
<remedialjoe_> archon256
<purge_kdewallet> yeah, the article wasn't dealing with anonet, but its a common problem that is hard to find on the web
<purge_kdewallet> if i want dns, i can just setup a local dns server
<purge_kdewallet> using TOR
<raoman> purge _kdewallet: y wouldnt my external HDD (NTFS) mount even after i installed ntfs-3g? shudnt it fix d problem?
<purge_kdewallet> 7.10 has the proper software installed natively
<purge_kdewallet> you shouldn't have to install any additional software, the ntfs-3g should have come with 7.10
<purge_kdewallet> did you try to mount it manually?
<purge_kdewallet> mkdir /media/usbdisk
<purge_kdewallet> sudo mount /dev/hdd /media/usbdisk
<purge_kdewallet> you might need a sudo on that mkdir as well
<raoman> purge _kdewallet: i installed it because i had problems mounting my USB drives. i browsed through the forum pages b4 installing.
<purge_kdewallet> assuming that hdd is the usb disk
<ForgeAus> are AMD/ATI now opensource drivers?
<raoman> purge _kdewallet: nope, i didnt
<purge_kdewallet> Forge: ATI has for a while, about 2 years
<ForgeAus> uh? I'm confused
<purge_kdewallet> try that
<purge_kdewallet> see if that works raoman
<purge_kdewallet> make sure you find the right /dev/
<ForgeAus> back when I got edgy radeon was tough to get working because the drivers were proprietary and the opensource versions were difficult...
<purge_kdewallet> it can be /dev/sda1, /dev/sdb1, /dev/usbdisk, or /dev/hdd
<purge_kdewallet> usually one of those
<ForgeAus> ie fire xgl etc..
<ForgeAus> I'm certain that was less than 2 years ago
<purge_kdewallet> oh, i didn't read above, "opensource"
<purge_kdewallet> lol
<purge_kdewallet> thats news to me
<ForgeAus> same here
<purge_kdewallet> they have had the proprietary out a while
<raoman> purge _kdewallet: okay, i'll try installing KDE now... thx bro
<purge_kdewallet> np
<remedialjoe_> purge_kdewallet:  sorry if i am repeating myself..  so the issue isn't that your dns is changing back to the wrong settings?
<ForgeAus> but aren't the opensource drivers for radeon for Xorg better than the propritary versions?
<purge_kdewallet> its dns servers are working on other computers
<purge_kdewallet> but not properly here
<ForgeAus> (still a pain tho)
<purge_kdewallet> the network admin says the dns servers are twice as fast as any others
<purge_kdewallet> so it would be *nice* if it worked
<purge_kdewallet> i was hoping dig could help
<remedialjoe_> but you said opendns wouldn't even work
<purge_kdewallet> the actual command might help me debug
<purge_kdewallet> but the flags are hard to set
<remedialjoe_> purge 208.67.219.99start/ubuntu.php
<remedialjoe_> its the same solution
<remedialjoe_> hrm
<purge_kdewallet> yeah, i tried editing the resolv.conf
<purge_kdewallet> but to read the resolv.conf with the opendns settings
<purge_kdewallet> i would have to /etc/init.d/networking restart
<purge_kdewallet> which would break the vpn connection
<purge_kdewallet> and thus i was in an endless loop
<purge_kdewallet> (the vpn reset the resolv.conf)
<purge_kdewallet> if the dhcp settings are changed, they will reflect the router at the vpn server side
<remedialjoe_> doesn't it just reset the settings?
<purge_kdewallet> not the client side router here
<remedialjoe_> it won't actually completely re create the resolv.conf will it
<purge_kdewallet> no, you have to reset networking for it to read
<purge_kdewallet> it will completely recreate it
<purge_kdewallet> and move the other file to another file name
<purge_kdewallet> whoever wrote the kvpnc was in a rush i think
<purge_kdewallet> hey, i have to get some sleep
<purge_kdewallet> i'll try staying in here and jump in some time tomorrow
<remedialjoe_> hehehe.. take it easy yo.. and GL figuring it out.. if you do and see me around let me know what was up
<remedialjoe_> i'm on now and then
<purge_kdewallet> good room to give back to the ubuntu community and get help learning new things at the same time
<remedialjoe_> true true
<dariocoll> hello
<dariocoll> i recently nstalled compiz and i need help please
<Lynoure> dariocoll: If you are a bit more specific, people are more likely to help (though I don't do compiz)
<remedialjoe_> man i can't get de interlacing to work at all for mplayer .. using "vf = yadif"  in the .mplayer/config and also /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<remedialjoe_> i want to watch this BSG dvd i just got
<remedialjoe_> =[
<remedialjoe_> back for more
<ActionParsnip> crackhead100, in settings for amsn there should be a font section
<anipy> hi. AFAIR, kubuntu 8.04 won't be with long-term support LTS. is this information correct / up-to-date?
<tzd> Can someone please help me with the "BROKEN TRANSLATION" message i get in d3lphin please?
<ActionParsnip> tzd, when does it occur?
<tzd> every time i open d3lpihn
<ActionParsnip> tzd, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=653962
<ActionParsnip> tzd, have you seen that before?
<tzd> ActionParsnip: thanks
<tzd> ActionParsnip: I'll have a look... Read through a forum yesterday where they discussed some ".om" file
<ActionParsnip> tzd, backup any files you modify
<tzd> ActionParsnip: will do :)
<flipstar> anipy: 8.04 with kde3 has lts..the variante with kde4 not
<ActionParsnip> When is KDE4 meant to be the standard KDE desktop and obsolete KDE3.5
<zampieri> i
<jussi01> !khardy | ActionParsnip
<ubotu> ActionParsnip: Kubuntu Hardy Heron expects to ship with both KDE 3 and KDE 4 as 2 separate disks. KDE 4 should be offered by shipit. The KDE 3 CD will be commercially supported for 18 months and KDE 4 will be community supported.
<crackhead100> ActionParsnip: no, not the fonts in the chat windows.. i want to change the fonts of the menus and everything in the program itself.. they are so tiny i can barely read them..
<flipstar> crackhead100: systemsetting-->apperance-->fonts
<tzd> ActionParsnip: It (br. translation) worked now, thanks a lot! :) I actually read about the same solution yesterday but I wasn't sure how to modify the .mo file. By following the example in the link you gave me it was A LOT easier. Anyway, one issue less and soon my kubuntu is perfect... at least until i mess it up again ;P Thanks once again
<ActionParsnip> jussi01, I didnt think all apps were kde4 compliant yet
<ActionParsnip> tzd, sweet move dude :)
<tzd> ^^
<anipy> flipstar: thank you for your reply. i didn't know there will be two different KDE versions available. good news!
<jussi01> ActionParsnip: I dont think they are, however, I know that factoid comes from Ridd.ell, so I imagine he knows what he is on about :)
<ActionParsnip> jussi01, true
<ActionParsnip> jussi01, is it hard to make kde3.5 apps use kde4. Id imagine they'd have made it backward compatible at some points
<jussi01> ActionParsnip: if you are on kde4, you can use kde3.5 apps, of courese, just not inegrated perfectly.  ;)
<jussi01> same as gnome apps on kde
<vlt> Hello. What package is responsible for the translations of context menus and dialog boxes in Konqueror and KMail?
<remedialjoe_> is that an echo i hear
<remedialjoe_> Echo ..
<jeje> yop
<jeje> ah ca marche!
<llutz> vlt: language-pack-kde-xx   xx = your language
<vlt> llutz: Ok, thank you. What's the ...-kde-xx-base package for?
<llutz> vlt: KDE translations for language xx          wasn't it what you asked for?
<vlt> llutz: Aah, I see, didn't know the difference between the seldom updated -base pkg and the normal one.
<tzd> Does anyone use the program "BasKet note pads" with "Kontact" please? I would like to use a global shortcut key for opening the BasKets please?
<Y-Town> anyone know where to change the gnome login to kde?
<llutz> Y-Town: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Y-Town> thank you
<Roger> hello
<ali3n51> there are some problem encountered during update
<ali3n51> my apt is encountered some error...
<ali3n51> the sun java plugin is encounted some erro during the update session
<mario> bjr tlm
<mario> je suis francais
<mario> y a t il des francais parmi nous
<ali3n51> what i can to comlete update withour eeror
<llutz> !fr | mario
<ubotu> mario: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mario> erci
<llutz> ali3n51: open a console and type "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade", paste errors to !pastebin
<mario> merci*
<llutz> !pastebin | ali3n51
<ubotu> ali3n51: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ali3n51> how to correct problem in to comlete update my apt
<jussi01> ali3n51: did you see llutz 's message before?
<ali3n51> no
<ali3n51> there are some proble encountered during updating my apt
<ali3n51> i can't complete downloaded
<jussi01> [02/28/08 12:42:16] < llutz> ali3n51: open a console and type "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade", paste errors to !pastebin
<mario> rebonjour je suis nouveau sur ce service
<mario> je fais des essais
<mario> merci de votre comprehension
<jussi01> !fr | mario
<ubotu> mario: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jussi01> mario: we only speak english in here :)
<mario> thank you
<jussi01> :)
<X314> anyone know a way to make a .mkv file to a DVD5?
<ali3n51> thx for terminal console my apt is correctly configured
<ali3n51> is done through terminal console
<llutz> ali3n51: nobody can help you, if you don't show us the errors you get
<ali3n51> i am using database program in my office through vahalla linux, login...
<ali3n51> do u thin the vahalla linux is compatible to kubuntu
<ali3n51> my database is running through valhalla linux redhat 7.????
<ali3n51> hello
<BhaalWK> Hey guys, whats the best way to get compiz started with kubuntu?  I have done apt-get install compiz ... Now is there anything special I have to do to start using it?
<BhaalWK> I assume I have to restart KDE?
<jussi01> !compiz | BhaalWK
<ubotu> BhaalWK: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<BhaalWK> jussi01: Thanks
<jussi01> BhaalWK: look at those instruction, there are a few more packages you need :)
<BhaalWK> Yep
<BhaalWK> I tried apt-get install compiz* but I am getting a conflict with compiz-compcom or something like that
<jussi01> heh
<BhaalWK> What you be laughing at? :S
<Apple_Cat_> how do you set vim to turn the incremental search on ?
<BhaalWK> Righto, easy instructions, thanks for that...
<Apple_Cat_> sorry for being way off topic btw
<ali3n51> compiz is also my problem after i finish i don't know how to activate
<ali3n51> after i finish install i don't know how to activate the effects of compiz
<dhq> what is this error division by error
<krwlng> selam bana yardım edebilecek bi türk varmı ?
<Unksi> dhq: the program probably tried to divide by zero, thats not possible
<emilsedgh> !tr | krwlng
<ubotu> krwlng: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<krwlng> thanx
<ali3n51> mabuhay kubuntu
<cntb> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<yao_ziyuan> what programs under linux can let me watch online tv streams and old movie streams?
<flipstar> zattoo let you watch some tv streams..but it aint in the repos
<tzd> is "Haldaemon" the same as "Hal" when it comes to users and groups please?
<alesan> hi how can I slow down the mouse?
<alesan> it is FAR too quick
<alesan> I can barely point it where I need
<alesan> I like a mouse like the one on the macintosh, very slow ;)
<flipstar> systemsetting-->mouse
<alesan> flipstar: yes, and? no setting seems to control mouse speed
<alesan> it is a bluetooth mouse, the touchpad and IBM's nipple are ok
<flipstar> systemsetting-->mouse-->advanced-->mouse pointer acceleration
<alesan> flipstar: maybe I've not been clear. the problem is the SPEED not the acceleration
<alesan> nothing in that panel works for me; I have already tried
<flipstar> you set acceleration to 1.5 or something ?
<alesan> long ago I remember a xset command to slow down the mouse, or similar. I must find it again
<flipstar> and clicked apply ?
<flipstar> maybe 1.0 is better,just tried
<alesan> I understand what you mean. yes if I set to 1.0 the mouse gets more... mh how can I describe
<flipstar> for me it is slower at all..
<alesan> yes slower but also for quick movements
<SlimeyPete> mouse settings do tend to go a bit funny if you attach a mouse after X has started
<SlimeyPete> and you have to use xset
<alesan> a good setting of the mouse is that, if you use if slowly, it moves slowly, if you make a very quick and short movement it goes already across the screen
<alesan> with a setting of 1..0x it seems like the good old days with a non-proportional mouse on the commodore 64
<alesan> SlimeyPete: as it is a bluetooth mouse, it is guaranteed it will be attached only after X (and KDE and bluez thing) has started
<alesan> SlimeyPete: do you have an example how to operate xset? let me serach on the net
<kaminix> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<kaminix> !libflash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libflash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> kaminix: ??
<kaminix> Just doing some research  :p
<omeow> Adept just installed a list of updates and now I can no longer type a double quote. If I try it, then a / appears instead. What happened? My keyboard layout did not change. It's still set to what it was. US int.
<soussou> is there a way I can update kubuntu and have kde4 as the default desktop?
<soussou> someone suggested i install kde4-core
<alesan> is KDE4 working well?
<soussou> but that package doesn't even exist
<soussou> alesan: according to some sources, it's not perfect, but it's working
<kaminix> soussou: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php
<flipstar> omeow: locale -a
<kaminix> Instructions on the page.
<soussou> i tried using opensuse 11, it's buggy, but very interesting
<SlimeyPete> alesan: "xset m <acceleration> <threshold>" I think. Acceleration can be a fraction e.g. 1/10.
<willis_> interesting because of the bugs? :)
<SlimeyPete> so you can go much lower than the GUI tool allows
<soussou> no, simply interesting in and out of itself, regardless of the bugs
<alesan> soss
<alesan> soussou, kaminix: thanks
<alesan> SlimeyPete: will try that thanks
<kaminix> You're welcome :)
<omeow> flipstar: What do I need to do with that?
<soussou> what distro has the most stable kde4 desktop?
<soussou> I tried opensuse 11, it works, but crashes frequently
<jussi01> soussou: kde4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<flipstar> soussou: fedora9 was stable when i tried for an sec or two
<JuJuBee> I am having trouble starting dansguardian.  I get this error ... Error binding server socket (is something else running on the filter port and ip? [8080 192.168.6.200])  How do I see what else is using port 8080?
<Briareos1> does a user need to be in a specific group to be able to use bluetooth obex push?
<noaXess> can i set the default filemanager to konquerror instead of dolphin?
<Apple_Cat_> sure
<pag> !dolphin | noaXess
<ubotu> noaXess: Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<flipstar> !dolphin
<copondo> I have vertical lines appearing on the right side of windows, tooltips, menus etc when using Compiz/Xgl (Thinkpad R40e 384MB RAM 2.4GHz ATI) How can I fix that?
<Apple_Cat_> is there a way to change the icons for programs, example would be change firefox icon so the the icon at the top left of window and icon in alt tab is affected by the change also
<Apple_Cat_> i assume they both use the same icon, where should i be looking, I've tried /usr but didn't find much
<noaXess> pag: thanks :)
<flipstar> Apple_Cat_: i guess this is implemented into the program itself..dont know if its enough to replace the icon..
<Apple_Cat_> hm darn, i guess I'll give up now then, not too important anyway
<Apple_Cat_> thanks though
<copondo> I have vertical lines appearing on the right side of windows, tooltips, menus etc when using Compiz/Xgl (Thinkpad R40e 384MB RAM 2.4GHz ATI) How can I fix that?
<jetsaredim> hmm
<jetsaredim> oops
<nosrednaekim> copondo» switch to the newer FGLRX drivers and ditch XGL
<copondo> I tried installing that. Either I didn't follow the instructions correctly, or the new FGLRX don't work with my hardware. How can I check to see if my ATI is supported, where can I get a good HowTo?
<nosrednaekim> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nosrednaekim> I think there is a link off that page for manually installing the drivers ^^
<copondo> If it installs successfully, should I then uninstall Xgl or does FGLRX become my new compositing manager?
<nosrednaekim> copondo» uninstall XGL
<nosrednaekim> copondo» and you'll need to erase the "no compositing" line from your xorg.conf
<copondo> lspci on my ThinkPad returns "ATI Technologies Inc RS200/RS200M AGP Bridge [IGP 340M]"
<nosrednaekim> copondo» oh.... thats old.... you might be better off with the open source ATI drivers.
<TheGateKeeper> when is the next version due out & am I right in thinking it is an LTS version & you should be able to upgrade to it from dapper?
<nosrednaekim> !khardy
<ubotu> Kubuntu Hardy Heron expects to ship with both KDE 3 and KDE 4 as 2 separate disks. KDE 4 should be offered by shipit. The KDE 3 CD will be commercially supported for 18 months and KDE 4 will be community supported.
<nosrednaekim> TheGateKeeper» Its not LTS, but I think you will be able to upgrade from dapper
<TheGateKeeper> ok thanks nosrednaekim
<TheGateKeeper> will give it a try when it comes out
<copondo> nosrednaekim, how do I obtain those open source ATI drivers?
<TheGateKeeper> hopefully they will put upgrade info on their wiki
<nosrednaekim> TheGateKeeper» they probably will
<nosrednaekim> copondo» they are already installed..... they come with X
<nosrednaekim> copondo» edit your xorg.conf and change Driver "fglrx" to Driver "ati" and erase the last three lines which should be turning compositing off.
<TheGateKeeper> be nice if I can use the update-manager
<copondo> Default is Driver ati. Whenever I change to fglrx X refuses to start. I'm not very farmiliar with which lines to turn compositing off with. By the way thanks so much for your suggestions so far.
<nosrednaekim> copondo» so you aren't using fglrx right now?
<nosrednaekim> copondo» ah... then you have no need for XGL
<nosrednaekim> have you tried running compiz without XGL?
<copondo> Right now I'm using ati. I've experimented with radeon - no difference. With fglrx, X doesn't start
<nosrednaekim> copondo» ok.. uninstall xserver-xgl
<copondo> Never works. At the terminal, it says something like 'looking for xgl, not found, trying texture from pixmap, not found, returning to default metacity, not found, exiting.
<nosrednaekim> copondo» well, lets try to fix that... probably a problem with your xorg.conf
<copondo> By the way I must say that despite the challenges, switching to Kubuntu has been an exciting and satisfying journey. This is my first time away from Windows and I'm never returning.
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nosrednaekim> copondo» xgl uninstalled?
<copondo> Uninstalled. What next?
<nosrednaekim> copondo» log out and then back in
<copondo> Hope I don't lose you. Be back in a moment...
<Zizzfizzix> hi guys i have problem with logging in on my laptop :/
<Zizzfizzix> when i type in name and pass (both correct)
<nosrednaekim> Zizzfizzix» are you canadian.... and did you just install updates?
<Zizzfizzix> it turns black
<Zizzfizzix> and after while i get another login screen :/
<Zizzfizzix> <nosrednaekim> why canadian?
<flipstar> just a guess
<Zizzfizzix> i'm from poland..
<flipstar> do you have compiz ?
<nosrednaekim> Zizzfizzix» it matters..... ok
<squid0> Zizzfizzix: sounds to me like a problem with your X configuration
<flipstar> .. enabled at login?
<Zizzfizzix> i have compiz i guess
<Zizzfizzix> cause i had gnome
<nosrednaekim> Zizzfizzix» there was a bad lang-pack update for canadians
<Zizzfizzix> but i dont use it anymore
<copondo> nosrednaekim, I'm back. What next?
<nosrednaekim> copondo» run "glxinfo"
<Zizzfizzix> <squid0> do you know how to configure roght x server?
<squid0> Zizzfizzix: when was it last working?
<flipstar> Zizzfizzix: you might try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg since when did the error occure ?
<Zizzfizzix> yesterday
<squid0> did you do change any graphics settings since then?
<copondo> name of display: :0.0
<copondo> display: :0  screen: 0
<copondo> direct rendering: Yes
<copondo> server glx vendor string: SGI
<copondo> server glx version string: 1.2
<copondo> server glx extensions:
<Zizzfizzix> nope
<Zizzfizzix> my mum used computer and then it crashed xD
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin | copondo for future reference
<ubotu> copondo for future reference: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<squid0> Zizzfizzix: you didn't change your monitor graphics driver?
<flipstar> haha
<nosrednaekim> copondo» try running compiz now.
<Zizzfizzix> i did not change anything
<Zizzfizzix> and my mother can't
<flipstar> Zizzfizzix: you might try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Zizzfizzix> i will
<nosrednaekim> with a -phigh
<copondo> I think I did something stupid. I'll paste the output on pastebin now. Compiz still fails when comparing resolution to maximum 3D texture size (512)
<flipstar> Zizzfizzix: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<Zizzfizzix> console login works right
<nosrednaekim> copondo» ok
<squid0> Zizzfizzix: first try what filpstar suggested. If that doesn't work: I'm not sure if this is the best way to do this, but go to a tty terminal (control + alt + 1), and login. do sudo killall kdm . then type startx, and see what is output
<Zizzfizzix> -phigh?
<flipstar> Zizzfizzix: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<copondo> I've put it on pastebin as copondo. Hope you read the last error.
<flipstar> err copondo you need to paste the link..
<dj_> slt tout le monde
<dj_> hi everybody
<copondo> Here's the link: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57700/
<nosrednaekim> thanks
<nosrednaekim> hey dj_
<dj_> hy nosrednaekim
<youri_> Eeeh
<dj_> there's somebody to help me please .
<dj_> ?
<nosrednaekim> copondo» could you pastebin the error from compiz --replace?
<nosrednaekim> dj_» what is the problem?
<dj_> just a simple things ^
<dj_> because i want to set weather as i did under ubuntu
<Zizzfizzix> i did dpkg-reconfigure... and its rebooting now we'll see what happens
<dj_> but under kubuntu i don't know where is it
<Azures> hi does kubuntu support ati crossfire cards ?
<shelly> hi, i hve been searching the forums but haven't been able to fix my problem with what i have found so i am hoping someone can walk me through it... i have a toshiba satellite a205 laptop with a realtek integrated wireless card (RTL8187B) and am having trouble getting wireless working. After using ndiswrapper to install the windos driver i get the driver installed but it says no hardware or something along those lines. I know that the car is there and works
<shelly> cause it worked in windows.. but i hate windows so erased  it. can someone pleasehelp me fix this?
<nosrednaekim> Azures» ATI does not... no
<Azures> :(
<copondo> nosrednaekim, here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57702/
<nosrednaekim> Azures» maybe soon
<flipstar> !find weather | dj_
<ubotu> dj_: Found: kweather, xfce4-weather-plugin, gkrellweather, libweather-com-perl, php-services-weather (and 9 others)
<nosrednaekim> copondo» ok... now, last thing, pastebin your "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Zizzfizzix> guys now i cant see anything... :/
<Zizzfizzix> after reconfigure
<dj_> thks flipstar i'm newbie ^^
<flipstar> dj_: just install kweather :)
<flipstar> or an other app listed above..
<nosrednaekim> Zizzfizzix» no login screen?
<dj_> thks a lot flipstar
<dj_> and an other thing ; kubuntu is good with wifi ?
<Zizzfizzix> now i have but i had to  ctr+alt+f1
<dj_> because i'm under virtualbox actually and i don't tes
<Zizzfizzix> and its same as was before:/
<dj_> test
<copondo> nosrednaekim, my /etc/X11/xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57703/
<tri170391> dj_ : that depends on which wifi chip your card are using
<dj_> an old chip so
<dj_> netgear ma101
<Zizzfizzix> <squid0> i did waht you said and it logged me into kde 3 session
<tri170391> i mean the chipset inside your wifi card
<squid0> Zizzfizzix: ok, so X does work in some way
<flipstar> !wifi | dj_
<ubotu> dj_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Zizzfizzix> <squid0>: what should i do now?
<nosredna_ekim> copondo» sorry, did you say something?
<squid0> Zizzfizzix: now, if you log out of KDE, try sudo kdm, perhaps
<squid0> Zizzfizzix: not sure if there should be arguments to the kdm command
<dj_> thks to flipstar, ubotu tri170391
<Zizzfizzix> <squid0>: still thesame :/
<squid0> Zizzfizzix: what is the error output?
<squid0> pastebin it
<Zizzfizzix> <squid0>: i havent got any
<flipstar> Zizzfizzix: squid0 sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<squid0> flipstar: thanks
<Zizzfizzix> flipstar>: did
<Zizzfizzix> and it shows
<Zizzfizzix> not starting kdm, it is not default display man
<squid0> Zizzfizzix: did you install ubuntu first, and then kubuntu?
<Zizzfizzix> yes
<squid0> Zizzfizzix: ok, so try sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<copondo> nosredna_ekim I only posted the /etc/X11/xorg.conf at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57703/
<Zizzfizzix> done
<squid0> I think it will ask you whether you want kdm to be your default display manager. Answer yes
<nosredna_ekim> copondo» thanks... my computer crashed.(over heating I think)
<Zizzfizzix> i choose kdm-kde4
<shelly> i know everyone is busy, but does anyone have any ideas to help me?
<Zizzfizzix> maybe i should choose kdm?
<squid0> Zizzfizzix: I think either one is good
<nosredna_ekim> copondo» hum, thats odd
<squid0> Zizzfizzix: try each, and then reboot and see what happens
<copondo> nosredna_ekim>> Sorry about that. What's odd, my xorg.conf?
<Zizzfizzix> it doesnt work even with kdm
<Zizzfizzix> i must go
<nosredna_ekim> copondo» actually, it looks good...which is whats odd, I've never seen those errors before
<Zizzfizzix> thanks for help
<Zizzfizzix> bye
<nosredna_ekim> copondo» ask in #compiz-fusion... I need to get going
<copondo> Thanks so much for your help. I'm in Nairobi, Kenya (East Africa) Good day/evening.
<nosredna_ekim> your english is very very good :)
<nosredna_ekim> morning actually;)
<copondo> Thanks. Where are you?
<nosredna_ekim> eastern US
<flipstar> west europe
<nosredna_ekim> no-one asked you flipstar :P
<flipstar> :(
<nosredna_ekim> :)
<copondo> It's 5.30 p.m. here. You must know Nairobi, Kenya. We've been in the news the last few weeks for all the wrong reasons.
<nosredna_ekim> oh yes......
<nosredna_ekim> knew about you before that though.... sounds like a nice little tourist trap :)
<tri170391> Anyone have this problem? When I do anything that need to shut X down (like Shutting Down, or Reboot etc.) it quit KDE then hang at a black screen. This problem just pop up after I install the latest fglrx driver.
<xxBasYxx> Hi im looking for easy to use HTML editor
<flipstar> xxBasYxx: bluefish
<tri170391> Pushing the power button continue the shutdown process but without doing it, it just hang there.
<SlimeyPete> xxBasYxx: bluefish or quanta (both non-WYSIWYG though)
<xxBasYxx> flipstar thanx found i try that one are there any other for compare
<xxBasYxx> SlimeyPete: THANKS
<shelly> .... i guess not or i am being ignored... so i guee i will keep searching and hope to understand and fix problem myself....
<squid0> hey, is there a way to play a video as a screensaver in kde?
<frogface_> Hmm... Is it possible to share my internet connection over the wifi on 2 dell inspirons? Is DNS Masquarading the answer?
<Dragonath> how come sound in quake III is ok when nothing else is using the sound card, but when I listen to something on amarok (for example), the game is jerky and sound nearly nonexistent?
<Dragonath> right now I started quake 3 with 'aoss quake3'
<Dragonath> usually I just do 'quake3', there's no sound then
<Dragonath> aside from amarok ofc
<Yuchan> how do I change the person who owns a file? chmod?
<SlimeyPete> chown
<SlimeyPete> chown yuchan file.txt
<Yuchan> thank you slimey!
<chafka> i have installed broadcom 4311 firmware from kubuntu 7.10 and its working i found some network but i cant connect ?? any help??
<pushax> hi all.  can someone tell me their firefox 3 java directory string from about:firefox... please?  That's if you have java working in the browser!
<pushax> about:config ... sorry
<pushax> anyone?
<pushax> I've tried looking on websites but they are either old or confusing
<pushax> ubuntu.com is no help
<pushax> hi all.  can someone tell me their firefox 3 java directory string from url "about:config" ... please?  That's if you have java working in the browser!
<Dragonath> firefox 3 is unreleased atm if I'm right, it's still in beta :)
<Dragonath> so I don't know, sorry
<pushax> Dragonath: that's right, but alto of people still use it
<pushax> Dragonath: do you use f2?
<Dragonath> yes, for bug testing
<Dragonath> yup
<noaXess> what about this.. if i run an app that needs my password like adept_manager.. the entry in the taskbar are doubled.. the app does normal starts once.. see screenshot http://files.wmx.ch/upload/jpg/70_gkrellShoot_08-02-28_160511.jpg
<pushax> Dragonath: can you tell me your java string from about:config ??
<pushax> noaXess: that's normal
<Dragonath> hmm about:config shows me several strings
<noaXess> pushax: ?? why??..
<Dragonath> which one do you mean?
<pushax> Dragonath: see the filter at top and put in java
<Dragonath> noaXess: what do you mean by that last bit?
<Dragonath> pushax: I did that
<pushax> Dragonath: I need the java.default_java_location_others
<noaXess> Dragonath: why will the app entry in taskbar be twice?
<Dragonath>  /usr/java
<pushax> noaXess: it because there are two stages running. one to kickstart and the other the real app.  I believe
<Dragonath> noaXess: probably because it shows you the window that's asking for your root password
<pushax> Dragonath: okt that's the default setting.  so you have java working in firefox2?
<Dragonath> so there's two windows - one is the real adept manager window, and one is adept manager asking for your password
<Dragonath> yes java works in my firefox
<pushax> noaXess: the kickstart part should close once it's done it's task
<noaXess> Dragonath: no.. eg. if i close the app and run it again.. i don't need enter a password.. and it happends again.. two taskbar entries.. after few seconds the first goes away..
<pushax> Dragonath: ok thanks for time.
<Dragonath> maybe it still runs the password checker
<noaXess> pushax: then it's really normal.. also that the mouse app icon jumps around until the first kickstart part closes..
<Dragonath> but it finds out that you just typed in the password
<Dragonath> so it's nice and lets you go
<Dragonath> hmm pushax maybe java doesn't work in my ff :)
<heras> How can you set tab indentation length in Kate from 8 to 4? Emax mixed mode allows "Number of spaces" but I'd rather have 'shorter' tabs.
<pushax> noaXess: yep.  the mouse shoudl have the busy mode going.  maybee the kickstart is really kdesu running the task chosen but showing the icon and name fo the app to run
<pushax> Dragonath: hehehehe.
<Dragonath> heras: I think the standard length for a tab symbol is 8 spaces
<noaXess> pushax: okay.. i think i understand.. only for information.. the app itself runs while the mouse pointer jumps and the second taskbar entry is doing something..
<pushax> Dragonath: oh well least it's the deafult.  I'll start from scratch on geting it going
<Dragonath> there's two types of whitespace (maybe more, not sure), one is just one char long, the other is 8
<Dragonath> pushax: good luck
<heras> Dragonath: Yes, I thinks so to, but I believe vimrc allows you to change tab length for instance
<Dragonath> heras: I don't think kate is so advanced as to let you do that, but I'm not sure - I'm no KDE expert :)
<pushax> noaXess: most likely.  I'm no expert as I've only been with linux for a month on this round.  I believe that KDEsu is a separate program that runs other tasks.  it handles masqurading or running with other use privileges
<heras> Dragonath: ok, thanks anyway :)
<Dragonath> yes, for all I know kdesu is a graphical frontend for su
<pushax> anyone else got java working in firefox3 ??
<dj_> bye bye here
<dj_> and good afternoon everybody
<pushax> bye dj
<dj_> thks pushax
<pushax> anyone else got java working in firefox3 ??
<Dragonath> pushax: tried following any firefox 2 walkthroughs?
<pushax> Dragonath: nope as I had java working in ff2 in previous install, simply by installing jre2.  this hasn't happened with ff3
<BluesKaj> Howdy All :-)
<pushax> brb cuppa time
<pushax> back...anyone else got java working in firefox3 ??
<_Shade_> where can i get qt4.4 for hardy? is there any package or do i need to compile it on my own?
<Dragonath> pushax: found something on the mozev.org site - http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/faqs/firefox-linux.html#install-java
<pushax> _Shade_: I get 4.3.4 listed in default reps.
<pushax> Dragonath: looking now. thx
<mrunagi> im afraid to apply these updates........it has a language pack in it
<Zizzfizzix> hi guys do you remember me?
<mrunagi> no
<_Shade_> pushax: but i meant 4.4
<Zizzfizzix> i have problems with logingin
<pushax> _Shade_: yep
<mrunagi> is language-pack-kde-en-base one that i have to worry about?
<lian_> Hello I don't find how to change my resolution in KDE
<mrunagi> lian_: settings > desktop > resolutino
<lian_> mrunagi,  in fact, now using kde is very hard lol
<lian_> mrunagi,  i try to find it
<_Shade_> pushax: there's no qt4.4 in the repos
<Dragonath> pushax: I think java now works in my FF, so it might in yours - I used the mozdev stuff
<mrunagi> lian_ i havent founbd it to be hard and ir esisted kde or w hile
<Zizzfizzix> i have problem: i can't login using kdm it's only changing black for a while and then again shows login screen
<mrunagi> Zizzfizzix: are you canadian?
<Zizzfizzix> no im not
<mrunagi> hrm
<pushax> Dragonath: I haven't put the sym link in yet as I want to know if my version of java is same as 5.0.09
<Dragonath> I just did a find for the javaplugin.so file
<Dragonath> and symlinked that
<Dragonath> seems to work
<pushax> so you didn't link to libkavaplugin?
<Zizzfizzix> do you know what to do with this login problem ?
<pushax> so you didn't link to libjavaplugin?
<Dragonath> I linked to libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Dragonath> Zizzfizzix: I don't really know what might be causing this, but restarting the X server might change something
<Zizzfizzix> Dragonath: how to do this?
<BluesKaj> mrunagi:  that update lag-pack mess didn'y just affect canadians...think I mentioned that some US repos also had the same probs
<mrunagi> which is why im not installing my updates till i get an answer
<Zizzfizzix> i've tried to restart x server but it does nothing
<Zizzfizzix> how to create account: bag with pass: bag in konsole?
<Zizzfizzix> i can then try with another user
<BluesKaj> !lang-pack | mrunagi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lang-pack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !info language-pack
<ubotu> Package language-pack does not exist in gutsy
<BluesKaj> hmmm there was a bot script here yesterday , about the language-pack-kde-en-base
<Pici> !langpack
<ubotu> A recent update broke some KDE language packs, leaving the user unable to login. (http://launchpad.net/bugs/195647) To fix this, remove the updated packages (language-pack-kde-en, language-pack-kde-en-base) and restart KDE.
<Pici> !lang-pack is <alias> langpack
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Pici
<BluesKaj> yup, thx Pici
 * frank232 is wondering how that bad language-pack update got through to the repos and why it isn't fixed yet
<BluesKaj> mrunagi, you should beware of that update, some ppl are deleting them from their package mangers
<mrunagi> how do i remove the packages from my update
<kersinc> #kubuntu-es
<mrunagi> Zizzfizzix: are you still here?
<jesus> allow
<mrunagi> i think i accidently removed my lang packages already installed
<frode> hello, i have problems with the dpkg database file being locked. i have earlier typed sudo dpkg --configure -a. but now i get the message about the database area being locked by another prosess?
<mrunagi> !aptlock
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<mrunagi> frode read above
<juan> hello
<eduardo_> españñol
<Pici> !es | eduardo_
<ubotu> eduardo_: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<eduardo_> cual es en español
<eduardo_> ?
<eduardo_> español
<Pici> eduardo_: por favor escribe /j #ubuntu-es
<eduardo_> ok
<eduardo_> pero uso kubuntu
<Pici> No habla espanol, yo es ingles.
<eduardo_> ok thanks
<anto> france
<anto> kubuntu france
<anto> FRENCH
<Pici> !fr | anto
<ubotu> anto: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<wietse> hiya
<wietse> i'm trying to install a script
<wietse> but am a bit of a beginner
<wietse> its a tool to record skype conversations
<wietse> http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=19094
<wietse> someone has written a script
<wietse> can anyone help me install it?
<Arwen> wietse, move the .so file to /usr/local/lib and the file "skype-rec" to /usr/local/bin
<wietse> ok
<Arwen> then type "skype-rec" in a terminal
<wietse> ok hold on
 * wietse goes try
<wietse> Arwen: which one is the .so file?
<wietse> i can only see 3: Makefile, skype-rec and skyperec.c
<Arwen> oh, you have to build it first
<wietse> :-/
<Arwen> make sure you've installed "build-essential" and then type "make"
<wietse> i've only extracted the files
<wietse> how do i install 'buidl essential' ?
<Arwen> apt-get build-essential
<wietse> ok
<wietse> E: Invalid operation build-essential
<Arwen> oh, wait, apt-get install build-essential
<Arwen> hehe
<wietse> ah
<grul> why use apt-get when using aptitude keeps track of dependencies or whatever the difference was? i'm sure aptitude was better in some way
<Arwen> dependencies blah blah blah...
<wietse> Arwen: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57717/
<Arwen> ....stop running adept/whatever/
<wietse> ?
<yao_ziyuan> i wonder if you guys are ok with the pidgin 2.2.1 in ubuntu's repostory
<wietse> sorry, i dont understand
<yao_ziyuan> because mine often crashes silently
<grul> i see, the newest versions of apt-get has the dependecy function aswell
<grul> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude :)
<grul> if you use apt-get autoremove
<nuxil> hi all.. i got this problem with configuring my mouse and could use some help
<nuxil> i got this logitech mouse "media mouse" with lots of buttons on it. and i would like to use it as a remote for amarok
<nuxil> however i got problems getting 2 buttons to work. the left/right scroll buttons does not work at all.
<nuxil> but xev show's them as button 6 and 7. i have used !! xbindkeys !! to modify|access buttons on my mouse.
<nuxil> heres is my .xbindkeysrc in my home dir : http://pastebin.ca/922209
<nuxil> here is mediamouse program i made. : http://pastebin.ca/922211
<nuxil> all other buttons works exect this left/right scroll ones. does Kde lock em up somehow ??? please help,
<nuxil> spam :P
<beautifulsnow> I'm getting this when I try to do anything with wine:::: Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible. :-/ Could anyone please give me any pointers, I googled and it seems a few people fixed it but they didn't say how
<beautifulsnow> I've tried removing and purging wine, deleting all the folders I know of.... And then reinstalling, and .. nothing :(
<nuxil> wine about it P
<beautifulsnow> LOL
<beautifulsnow> I am *cry* :P
<coggz> hi
<coggz> need help with wireless
<beautifulsnow> I seems like people in #Kubuntu are so much more laid back /friendly than #ubuntu.. Why would that be LOL
<nuxil> xbindkeys -f ~/.xbindkeysrc starts my modifyed keys exept buttons 6 and 7
 * nuxil wounders why!
<beautifulsnow> Makes me want to swich to Kubuntu... ;p Most of the apps I use are K anyway;..
<jpatrick> beautifulsnow: cos we rock more?
<nuxil> jpatrick, can you help me with my problem=
<coggz> anyone wanna help with wireless? plz
<nuxil> *?
<beautifulsnow>  \m\~__^/m/
<beautifulsnow> What's with wireless coggz
<coggz> ok, my card picks up networks, but does not allow connection
<jpatrick> nuxil: have you tried reconfigurating xorg?
<coggz> tried restarting networking etc..
<beautifulsnow> coggz is it a WEP/WPA  wireless  connection, or a open non encrypted one?
<jpatrick> nuxil: if not, try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<coggz> WPA, beautifulsnow, it worked fine until i hibernated a few days ago
<nuxil> jpatrick, yes i also added.  Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7 8 9"
<beautifulsnow> Ugggh xD
<jpatrick> nuxil: hmm, sorry, don't know about that..
<beautifulsnow> That hibernate ruins our lives
<nuxil> jpatrick, i dont want to have it reconfigures..
<coggz> oh, lol
<coggz> is suspend better?
<nuxil> i need help understanding why button 6 and 7 does not work.. xev show them working.. strange
<beautifulsnow> I think suspend  can cause issues too coggz, it happens in windows to me too :P So I never use hibernate/suspend ;) I wonder if you've googled your issue, because maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=516480 would help, let me know if it does
<coggz> hmm, not really beautifulsnow
 * beautifulsnow wonders if this one would be a better help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=566864
<coggz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57721/ for  lshw -C network
<beautifulsnow> I am no help with that Q_Q Most of the things I find that help my pc issues are from ubuntuforums ^^;; sorry
<coggz> ok, ty, btw - where is config for knetworkmanager stored? how do i make it auto config not manual
<Arwen> question - how do I sync a local copy of a git tree with the upstream repository?
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
<nuxil> + /join
<nuxil> stupid mouse
<jpatrick> Arwen: might want to try: #git ?
<Vermux> how do I watch web content. The web site wants me to install CUPlayer.xpi but the installation fails (using firefox)?????
<BluesKaj> Vermux:  give us the site url
<nuxil> wee.. fixed my problem :)
<jussi01> cool
<nuxil> strange.. short click on scrol "left/right" gave me button 6/7 but when i hold in the buttons for a while. them show up as 11 and 12.
<nuxil> just had to add same argument twise. with 2 diff buttons assignment.
<Vermux> BluesKaj: http://www.kab.tv/eng
 * nuxil smells a bug in xbindkeys
<Vermux> BluesKaj: and http://download.castup.net/products/Player/CUPlayer.xpi
<Vermux> http://download.castup.net/products/Player/CUPlayer.xpi
<Vermux> how do I install that?
<jussi01> Vermux: hang on a sec, im just testing...
<nuxil> put the file in you pulgin dit
<nuxil> *dir
<jussi01> Vermux: you dont. install vlc and the mozilla plugin for it. works here
<Vermux> ?
<jussi01> Vermux: sudo apt-get install vlc mozilla-plugin-vlc
<Arwen> the VLC plugin sucks major >_<
<Vermux> During the previous startup, KNotify crashed while instantiating KNotify. Do you want to try again or disable aRts sound output?
<Vermux> If you choose to disable aRts output now, you can re-enable it later or select an alternate sound player in the System Notifications control panel.
<jussi01> Arwen: works perfectly here.
<Vermux> it happaned when I try to install VLC
<Arwen> jussi01, last I checked, it has no controls at all?
<jussi01> Arwen: correct. but the thing is it works, unlike some others.
<jussi01> Vermux: try again
<Arwen> eh, I don't use a plugin, but mplayer-plugin was ok last time I checked
<jussi01> Arwen: yeah, mplayers one is ok, but I have had issues with it on some sites.
<Vermux> why it wants me to insert the CD of 7.10?
<jussi01> Vermux: because you still have it marked as a repository
<Vermux> it asked me to do that several times when I installed updates
<Vermux> ?
<Vermux> can I cancell that, or I have to insert the CD?
<jussi01> insert it this time, then ill tell you how to fix
<Vermux> k
<jussi01> Vermux: you can turn it off in adept -> manage repositories -> third party repositories -> uncheck the cd
<jussi01> Vermux: but you need to wait for the install to finnish before you do that.
<Vermux> ok, I did that
<Vermux> I installed
<Vermux> and changed that option of the Cd
<Vermux> jussi01: ^
<jussi01> :)
<Vermux> what now?
<jussi01> Vermux: now restart firefox and try that site
<jussi01> Vermux: it says no video for a bit while it buffers, then starts playing
<jussi01> the time it takes depends on your internet connection.
<[T]an1> i have had no success getting my soundcard to work in ubuntu
<[T]an1> here is from lscpi
<[T]an1> 00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<[T]an1> any ideas on where I can go from here?
<[T]an1> amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such file or directory
<jussi01> !intelhda | [T]an1
<ubotu> [T]an1: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<[T]an1> I have actually tried these steps with no success
<[T]an1> root@slobberknocker:~# cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<[T]an1> cat: /proc/asound/card0/codec#*: No such file or directory
<Vermux> jussi01: installation error
<Vermux> jussi01: installation of npmozax.dll failed. error code 202
<zizzfizzix> hi guys
<Vermux> jussi01: help
<jussi01> Vermux: when you do what?
<zizzfizzix> i have problem with login in
<jussi01> !patience | Vermux
<ubotu> Vermux: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Vermux> going to http://download.castup.net/products/Player/CUPlayer.xpi
<jussi01> !langpack | zizzfizzix
<ubotu> zizzfizzix: A recent update broke some KDE language packs, leaving the user unable to login. (http://launchpad.net/bugs/195647) To fix this, remove the updated packages (language-pack-kde-en, language-pack-kde-en-base) and restart KDE.
<zizzfizzix> when i type in name and pass
<zizzfizzix> nope
<zizzfizzix> i did not update
<zizzfizzix> it shows black screen
<zizzfizzix> and then again login screen
<jussi01> Vermux: you dont need that, just go to the original site and see if it works
<Vermux> jussi01: I went to http://download.castup.net/products/Player/CUPlayer.xpi and tried to install it
<zizzfizzix> now i did
<zizzfizzix> console login, sudo startx and i have kde3 session
<zizzfizzix> but im using kde4
<zizzfizzix> i would like to use*
<anto> kubunt france
<anto> french
<jussi01> zizzfizzix: there was an updatetoday that should fix it, try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<anto> kubuntu france
<jussi01> !fr | anto
<ubotu> anto: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Vermux> jussi01: I need that to watch a different thing
<zizzfizzix> jussi01: i will
<jussi01> Vermux: what do you need it to watch?
<zizzfizzix> jussi01: but if i login to another account i works properly
<zizzfizzix> do you know what is the problem?
<jussi01> zizzfizzix: Im not sure on that, but please try an update and see if it fixes it.
<Vermux> jussi01: http://acrosec.com/ watch the video
<Vermux> jussi01: click on "view the video on the right
<jussi01> Vermux: one moment
<michael> how can I instal invidia drivers on my kubuntu 7.10 ?
<DaSkreech> !nvidia
<IgorS> !nvidia
<jussi01> yay, the bot died.
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<IgorS> thanks
<zizzfizzix> jussi01: it does nothing..
<zizzfizzix> maybe i need repo?
<jussi01> zizzfizzix: can you pastebin your sources.list for me?
<zizzfizzix> jussi01: pastebin?
<jussi01> !paste | zizzfizzix
<ubotu> zizzfizzix: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DaSkreech> The Goggles! They do nothing!
<zizzfizzix> yes i can 'n will
<jussi01> Vermux: curios, it seems to work here, as in it displays a picture where the video should be just click the bit about open it in an externeal player
<jussi01> see if it works for you
<Aranel> how can I limit grep() ? Example: If i search UDP, i dont need 'UDPLITE'.
<Vermux> jussi01: it asks me to install the player, when Im trying to install it, it has error
<jussi01> Vermux: look at the next line, what does it say
<zizzfizzix> %c4 jussi01: http://pastebin.pl/266
<stdin> Aranel: grep -w or just 'grep " UDP "'
<zizzfizzix>  jussi01 http://pastebin.pl/266
<Aranel> stdin: thanks :)
<Vermux> jussi01: ffox is stuck
<Vermux> jussi01: it was closed
<jussi01> zizzfizzix: are you using automatix o.O ??????
<zizzfizzix> jussi01: i installed it long time ago..
<jussi01> zizzfizzix: I do hope its uninstalled.
<zizzfizzix> jussi01: why?
<jussi01> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<zizzfizzix> xD
<jussi01> zizzfizzix: also, please take note of:
<jussi01> !studiorepo
<ubotu> All Ubuntu Studio 7.10 Gutsy packages are included in the official Ubuntu repos. However, Ubuntu Studio 7.04 had its own custom addon repository. This is no longer supported or available. Please use Ubuntu Studio Gutsy.
<Vermux> jussi01: is there a way to install that player?
<jussi01> Vermux: not that i know of. sorry.
<Vermux> anybody knows how to install Cast UP Player?
<zizzfizzix> jussi01: i'll check it out if it's uninstalled
<jussi01> zizzfizzix: you have a lot of strange repos, including debian ones. there are a million things that could be causing this.
<jussi01> !debian | zizzfizzix
<ubotu> zizzfizzix: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<zizzfizzix> jussi01: but you see it's only on my profile
<zizzfizzix> that problem
<jussi01> zizzfizzix: you could try mv ~/.kde ~/.kde-old
<jussi01> in your home folder
<amunra> Ubuntu = debian
<zizzfizzix> jussi01: for what?
<amunra> It's almost the exact same thing
<amunra> *almost*
<stdin> amunra: no
<amunra> ;D
<amunra> stdin: What's the difference besides maybe the kernel and a few set up files?
<jussi01> zizzfizzix: that will put all your settings to .kde-old, and it will creat default setttings.
<amunra> I have both installed - both feel the same... albeit Ubuntu is a bit faster
<zizzfizzix> oh i see you want me to clear my settings..
<zizzfizzix> L)
<zizzfizzix> :)
<jussi01> :)
<stdin> amunra: the options used to compile our packages and the process used to get them included
<yuji> is there a way to organize the virtual desktops so that they lie in a 3x3 grid instead of just growing wider?
<stdin> the support period
<stdin> our individual patches
<stdin> and more ;)
<zizzfizzix> jussi01: automatix is out so i can remove that repos
<jussi01> zizzfizzix: great
<yuji> or stop the "one desktop left" "one desktop right" commands from looping when they hit the last desktop?
<amunra> stdin: Ah ;) - I just meant the base system etc - it is very similar anyways... "on first look"
<zizzfizzix> jussi01: i should logout & in now yes?
<mollitz> weiß jemand grad, wo die skripts sind, die bei multimedia-tasten aufgerufen werden ?
<stdin> !de | mollitz
<ubotu> mollitz: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Yuchan> How do I check what ports are in use and how do I free them? (my localhost webserver suddenly stopped / says port is in use)
<stdin> "sudo netstat -lnp|less", then kill the process that's open on the port
<jussi01> zizzfizzix: you could try...
<mollitz> damn, i thougt i'd have been in a german room im sorry ;)
<Yuchan> stdin: thank you! kill -9 worked
<stdin> heh, kill -9 *always* works :p
<stdin> well, almost always
<Yuchan> the others failed me. :(
<cinex> muhaha
<cinex> the promised land?
<sorsis> how do i update 7.04 kubuntu to 7.10?
<cinex> hmmm
<cinex> with apt?
<n2aag> hey..  can anyone tell me why KNetworkManager takes so long to refresh the list of available networks?  (iwlist wlan0 scan has up to date information)
<jussi01> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<sorsis> cinex: do i have to edit sources.list manually?
<cinex> no
<cinex> im not sure sorsis
<jussi01> sorsis: see the link from ubotu
<zizzfizzix> jussi01: i did logout but it changes nothing
<cinex> dist-upgrade
<jussi01> zizzfizzix: I think maybe you need to enable gutsy updates I didnt see them in your sources list.
<cinex> sorsis: try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zizzfizzix> jussi01: im thinking of reinstalling kubuntu
<zizzfizzix> jussi01: ahat are these?
<jussi01> zizzfizzix: I would recomend that, you had a lot of random repos there
<zizzfizzix> jussi01: most of the was from official polish ubuntu forum
<zizzfizzix> them*
<sorsis> cinex: no luck.
<cinex> oh
<zizzfizzix> jussi01: how to enable these gutsy upgrades?
<cinex> looks like you will need the disk then
<cinex> and install it over the top
<cinex> (leaving your $HOME and file directorys as is)
<cinex> directorys/paritions
<jussi01> sorsis: did you look at the link from the bot?
<jussi01> zizzfizzix: in adept - manage repositories
<sorsis> jussi01: I'll install gnome update-manager and update with it.
<tominglis> hi, how do i check to see which version of the uvc video driver i am running?
<tominglis> i am trying to troubleshoot a problem i am having with my webcam
<tominglis> and i think i've installed the latest version of the driver from the Linux UVS Subversion repository
<zizzfizzix> jussi01: i have all enabled
<tominglis> but i don't know how to check that
<zizzfizzix> what should i backup from my installation before reinstalling kubuntu?
<tominglis> http://developer.berlios.de/projects/linux-uvc
<jussi01> zizzfizzix: most stuff in $home
<zizzfizzix> okay i will
<zizzfizzix> anything else?
<ere4si> tominglis, here's the wiki - http://openfacts.berlios.de/index-en.phtml?title=Linux+UVC
<jussi01> zizzfizzix: /etc can be a good idea
<jussi01> zizzfizzix: remeber to grab the .folders also
<zizzfizzix> ~/.folders?
<zizzfizzix> ahh
<zizzfizzix> .xxxxx
<zizzfizzix> :)
<jussi01> yeah, like .kde .mozilla etc
<zizzfizzix> $home and /etc
<zizzfizzix> nothing else?
<zizzfizzix> do you think i should choose kubuntu iso with kde 3.5.9 and add 4.0.1 or just kubuntu 4.0.1?
<jussi01> 3.5.9 will be more stable imho
<tominglis> ere4si: yes i know, i used that to install the driver, although i think the location mentioned under ubuntu 6.06 is wrong
<tominglis> ere4si: i just want to check what version i have running right now
<tominglis> ere4si: i.e. whether i was successful installing it
<ere4si> tominglis, I couldn't find much on google about it and don't use it - try typing uvc in konsole - or man uvc
<ere4si> tominglis, something should show if it is there
<flaccid> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<tominglis> ere4si, i think it's just a .ko driver file or set of them, is there no command to see all loaded driver modules?
<Pici> lsmod
<ere4si> tominglis, not that I know but I know little
<trappist> tominglis: lsmod will show all loaded modules, driver or not
<ere4si> tominglis, Pici says lsmod
<tominglis> so it says uvcvideo is loaded, but is there a way for me to check the version? i compiled it to the same location as the old file, not the location which it mentions in the wiki
<tominglis> and it is there
<DaSkreech> how can I query a libs version?
<jussi01> DaSkreech: what exactly do you mean?
<DaSkreech> Like libnotun
<jussi01> DaSkreech: if installed through apt, apt-cache policy package
<DaSkreech> ah
<DaSkreech> supposed I just needed to check the version string in a bash script?
<jussi01> hrmm... not sure
 * DaSkreech sighs as Netscape tells him that he should get rid of it
<BluesKaj> vermux, sorry I had to do some errands ...I checked your site and my xine and mplayer plugins on Konqueror work, so FF should play them with mozilla-xine plugin as well
<rodolfo> un Irc en español?
<trappist> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj» got that lang-pac stuff all fixed up?
<jackault> so, I was just sharing some files with the webserver thing that comes built in and suddenly out of the blue my taskbar disappears.
<jackault> sup?
<jackault> oh and the webserver went down.
<trappist> see if you can find out who downloaded your task bar, and make him give it back
<jackault> Ridiculous, he'd never give it back! It was such a lovely taskbar with transparency and all, guess I'd just have to log out and in again to get it.
<jackault> which I did. But why'd it go down?
<trappist> well kicker sometimes craches.  I just do alt-f2 -> kicker when that happens.
<trappist> *crashes
<jackault> And that would take the webserver with it?
<trappist> not usually, no
<jackault> That's what I'm wondering about.
<trappist> I'm pretty sure they don't come anywhere near touching each other
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim: all fixed ...better than previous install, konq is more stable and back to being my default browser...feels like I'm "home" again
<BluesKaj> :)
<trappist> I've never used any kind of builtin http filesharing feature, maybe it's unstable
<jackault> They both went down at the same time though. Right after I saw in the monitoring thing that a location "..." was being accessed
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj» ::)
<BluesKaj> what's a good app for displaying pc specs ?
<jussi01> kinfo ceter
<jussi01> center even
<jussi01> BluesKaj: under system
<jackault> or if you've got katapult on just press alt+space and type kinf
<BluesKaj> yeah kinfo is good ,but it's a bit detailed for a general descrption of cpu, ram, hdd peripherals
<jussi01> BluesKaj: you using konversation? /sysinfo (not here though :D )
<jussi01> :P
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> installing sysinfo
<nosrednaekim> Sysinfo for 'geebee': Linux 2.6.22-7-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: AMD Turion 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50 at 800 MHz (1601 bogomips), HD: 32/83GB, RAM: 856/877MB, 132 proc's, 5.46h up
<Pici> not here please.
<nosrednaekim> oops.... I just read that :)
<nosrednaekim> sorry
<jussi01> hehe
 * nosrednaekim goes and hides under a rock.... is always doing dumb stuff like that
<jussi01> BluesKaj: btw, the login problem with the lang packs was fixed, (just fyi)
<nosrednaekim> !lanpack | no need for this any more then I suppose
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lanpack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !langpack
<ubotu> A recent update broke some KDE language packs, leaving the user unable to login. (http://launchpad.net/bugs/195647) This has now been fixed and an updated package is in the -updates repo. If you removed the packages with the interim fix you can reinstall them with: << sudo apt-get install language-pack-kde-en language-pack-kde-en-base >>
<jussi01> :D
 * jussi01 1 nosrednaekim 0
 * nosrednaekim lets rock fall real hard on his head..... get stoned..
<nosrednaekim> jussi01» use my little french arrow :)
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim:  what cmnd did you use ,system info is like kinfo, ...i just want a one liner describing my pc , not all the fine details
<BluesKaj> I promise not to display it here :)
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj» its a konversation script...
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj» "/sysinfo"
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj» query me and run it
 * DaSkreech wants to see BluesKaj's sysinfo :(
<jackault> I'd like to see all the sysinfos. Maybe I'll see one lower spec than mine :(
<BluesKaj> there ya go DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> I have a pIII with 200 Megs of RAM
<jackault> Ah, can't complain then :)
<limbeaux> trying to get a remote desktop enabled so i can connect to my linux box from my windows box.  I have tried vncserver and am not haveing any success.
<limbeaux> any suggestions
<DaSkreech> !nx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<idream> hi people
<jussi01> hi
<Arwen> "Note: At present FreeNX is limited to desktops where both local and remote machines are running Linux/Unix. Running FreeNX as server on Ubuntu with the free 'NX Client for Windows' from [WWW] NoMachine on a Windows workstation is working fine." <-- um, so is it cross-platform or not?
<Arwen> stupid wiki pages...
<limbeaux> that is on the ubuntu forums as well
<limbeaux> i was hoping not to have to install an odd client as well
<limbeaux> vnc was hopefull,  but I cannot get my windows client to connect to the linux box
<rickest> limbeaux: were you using "linuxhost:1" for example?  You can't just use "linuxhost" to connect to a linux box's VNC
<limbeaux> no
<rickest> limbeaux: that's probably the problem. unlike windows, VNC on linux doesn't show the same desktop you see as the local user. It's a different X session running
<BluesKaj> yeah, i had mine working , but did some thing on the windows box(wifey's) and now I can only access one way (linux to windows) , which is fine most of the time , but it would be nice for wife to be able fetch files from my linux box .
<rickest> so they connect string must include the port to connect to which, by default, is ':1'
<limbeaux> didn't know you had to use the display number
<rickest> limbeaux: yes. the number you provide is actually addded to 5900 (VNC's default port), so ":1" means 5901
<rickest> FWIW, FreeNX is imho far superior to VNC and I used VNC for yearzx
<BluesKaj> bbiab...gotta go get the mail
<Arwen> VNC is like shooting JPEGs down a tube...
<ubuntu_> hello. i need to repair my system. i need to install some important packages to /. im running kubuntu from a livecd now.
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: What's the problem ?
<ubuntu_> how do I mount my hdd as / so i can install the packages there
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_» mount it and chroot into it
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: Mount it anywhere you want then chroot it
 * MartinCleaver is installing from iso64 with lvm and is stuck on step 4 of 6
<ubuntu_> ok now its mounted to /tsap. how do i chroot_
<DaSkreech> sudo chroot /tsap
<ubuntu_> it gives permission denied
<limbeaux> it seems like i saw a java one where you could access it through a web page.
<limbeaux> access a desktop
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_» "sudo chroot /tsap"
<ubuntu_> sudo chroot /tsap gives permission denied
<MartinCleaver> Hi. Install, Manual partitions says "You need to specify a partition for the root file system (mount point "/") with a minimum size of 2GB, and a swap partition of at least 256MB"
<jackault> Is there some setting I can change so that konversation highlights the specified name on irc?
<MartinCleaver> Once the partition is made and I select the root partition I get the error:
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: How did you mount it?
<MartinCleaver> No root fille system is defined. Please correct this frm the partitioning menu
<ubuntu_> daskreech from system settings gui
<BluesKaj> jackault: use the tabkey
<limbeaux> i had to delete the partition and then add a new one. ONly then was i able to format and reinstall
<nosrednaekim> jackault» unless its your's... no
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: Hmm I forget if that gives the right permissions
<MartinCleaver> oh! Should I give it the mount point of /?
<limbeaux> MartinCleaver you have to set a partition to "/"
<MartinCleaver> got it! I was saying to mount it under /mnt
<jackault> BluesKaj: Tab key? No I mean I want to highlight another name for *me*
<nosrednaekim> :)
<limbeaux> That graphical installer is such a pain that i downloaded the alternative and used the text installer.
<nosrednaekim> jackault» might be a better question for #konversation
<Crashed> I still can't get this damn TV tuner working in either Kubuntu or Windows.
<ubuntu_> daskreech what permissions does it need and how do change to them_
<jackault> kk got it, it was all 'highlight' with regexes and what not.
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: Unmount it and mount ffrom the command line
<BluesKaj> you can setup Fonts in the configure / konverstaion to show nicknames in bold and in "colours "
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: You know how to do that?
<limbeaux> i never would have though that desktop sharing would be such a challenge
<DaSkreech> limbeaux: always the stuff you don't expect
<niklasv> anyone know of an alternate server for kubuntu hardy alpha? ie not cdimage.ubuntu.com
<MartinCleaver> wow. My screen just blacked out during install.
<MartinCleaver> Has it trashed?
<nosrednaekim> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<ubuntu_> daskreech im not sure about the permissions part
<niklasv> ah ok sorry
<limbeaux> krfb ( i think)  works like vnc on windows, it would be nice if you could make it a service and not have to click the accept button to allow access
<DaSkreech> sudo mount /dev/device /tsap -o umask=0022
<DaSkreech> then sudo chroot /tsap
 * MartinCleaver wonders whether the machine is installign
<limbeaux> MartinCleaver  probably not,  mine did the same thing
<nosrednaekim> MartinCleaver» totally?
<MartinCleaver> should I be able to ctrl-alt-f2?
<MartinCleaver> yes
<limbeaux> MartinCleaver give it a minute to be sure
<MartinCleaver> I was in the graphical installer, installing off a DVD
<ubuntu_> daskreech where does the fs type go
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: Should auto detect
<DaSkreech> Linux is a lot friendlier these days :)
<MartinCleaver> mind you, when I booted off the DVD, at one point the login screen corrupted for maybe 5mins
<limbeaux> yes
<limbeaux> that has happened to me too
<MartinCleaver> hmm. caps lock is not responding though
<ubuntu_> daskreech it wont autodetect..... its ext3
<MartinCleaver> DVD light is off
<DaSkreech> sudo mount /dev/device /tsap -o umask=0022 -t ext3
<ubuntu_> daskreech still no go..
<limbeaux> MartinCleaver:  i have had so many problems with that installer, i gave up on it.  It really is much simpler to use text install.
<MartinCleaver> i just used the default
<MartinCleaver> would have happily used the text one
<Y-Town> anyone know of a gnome application that will allow you to use a control panel atmosphere more like KDE control panel?
<limbeaux> funny thing is that i don't see the option on the "desktop" download.  I had to download the "Alternative"  version to get the text install
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: Are you sure you are using the right /dev ?
<ubuntu_> yes
<limbeaux> "text install" option
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: What' the error?
<Crashed> Can anyone help with a TV tuner issue? I can't seem to properly configure my pci tv card.
<DaSkreech> !tv
<ubotu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
 * DaSkreech hides :)
<Crashed> I have raped linuxtv.org to death :(
<ubuntu_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<MartinCleaver> how long should I leave this machine before resetting it?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: what device are you mounting ?
<ubuntu_> my hdd partition
<ubuntu_> detected as /dev/sda1
<Y-Town> anyone know of a gnome application that will allow you to use a control panel atmosphere more like KDE control panel?
<MartinCleaver> My monitor is implying that it is getting no signal
<Arwen> Y-Town, gnome-control-center perhaps
<MartinCleaver> dvd light is off
<Arwen> or gconf-editor
<Y-Town> Arwen: Thanks  I will take a look
<MartinCleaver> hah, but the hard disk light is on, and I did tell it to format the disk
<limbeaux> MartinCleaver 5 mins  or so.  kubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso  is what i used to install because of error just like that
<sd132> why do i have 2 incks?
<sd132> *nicks
<MartinCleaver> does this mean I have to download a whole new dvd? I'm installing for 64bit
<BluesKaj> sd132: cuz you prolly din't exit the chat client the last time
 * MartinCleaver is on his eeepc now
<nosrednaekim> MartinCleaver» you can just reboot and install with the alternate installer.... it should be on the same DvD.
<nosrednaekim> MartinCleaver» ahhh! I want!
<sd132> BluesKaj: i did, i the second nick just showed up a few minutes ago and there both registered to me
<Y-Town> Arwen: Thanks, Thats exactly what I was looking for.  I wonder why ubuintu doesnt put it in the settings list
<MartinCleaver> how long might  a 12gb disk format take? I suspect that's the first action it is taking and would prefer to not interrupt it
<MartinCleaver> disk light is on solid
<Arwen> MartinCleaver, it ought to take seconds..
<MartinCleaver> oh
<MartinCleaver> in that case
<sd132> it kicked me to my alt nick and stayed
<nosrednaekim> MartinCleaver» if the disk light is on... its probably ok
<BanTam> 80gb format took about a minute or 2 for me
<nosrednaekim> waiting can'thurt I suppose
<Arwen> unless you tried zeroing it...
<MartinCleaver> 3:53 I started
<Arwen> then that's 20s/GB
<MartinCleaver> didn't do any zeroing
<MartinCleaver> dvd light is still off
<MartinCleaver> who votes to kill it?
<BluesKaj> sd132: did you just register?
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: Any idea why ubuntu_'s partition won't mount ?
<crashed> Day 3/4 of trying to get this tv card to work.
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech» try mounting without a -t?
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: Yeah it freaks
<DaSkreech> that's why I addded the T
<DaSkreech> sudo mount /dev/device /tsap -o umask=0022 -t auto
<ubuntu_> ok i got it not
<ubuntu_> now
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: :-P
<sd132> BluesKaj: no, all of a sudden it said  my nic was already used and forced me to my secondary
<DaSkreech> what did you do?
<sd132> now its gone...wierd
<sd132> it must be a hac
<ubuntu_> sudo mount -o rw /dev/sda1 /tsap
<MartinCleaver> meh
<MartinCleaver> nothing
<Dakon> tackat: ping
<ubuntu_> thanks daskreech
<tackat> pong
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: So why was it cursing about the file system ?
<DaSkreech> hi tackat
<MartinCleaver> reset
<tackat> hi DaSkreech
<Dakon> Cebit time ;)
<tackat> hi Dakon
<tackat> Dakon: did you have a look at the wiki?
<Dakon> do it here or somewhere else?
<Dakon> yes
<ubuntu_> hey im the noob here
<Limbeaux> i am also trying upgrade to kde4  all it said was to install kde4-core,  is there more to install?
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_» hehe...well good job :)
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: ;)
<nosrednaekim> Limbeaux» you can install "kde4" and that will give you everything
<Limbeaux> ahh ok.
<MartinCleaver> ok. I don't seem to be able to control that dvd boot menu
<MartinCleaver> cursors don't work
<MartinCleaver> I have 2 usb keyboards
<MartinCleaver> the one I use mostly  is bluetooth, but the other is hardwired
 * MartinCleaver boots without bt kbd
<MartinCleaver> nope. didn't like that
<ubuntu_> ok. another one. if i have a cd and internet sources as repositories, will apt-get or adept prefer the cd repo first even if the version numbers are lower_)_!@#$%^&(`1234567890---=-+__))(~}{P}{O:L":
<ubuntu_> whoops sorry
<stdin> it will choose the CD only if the version on the CD is the same or higher than the one in the online repo
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: how's kubuntu-kde4-desktop ?
 * MartinCleaver curses
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech» whats that?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: CD first then internet. If the version numbers are the same
<DaSkreech> In general that's what you want
<BluesKaj> ubuntu_: open your sources.list and type # in front of the cd deb and save the file, if you dan't want the cd tobe a source
<MartinCleaver> once the dvd boots can I use the text installer once kde starts?
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_» erase the CD from the sources.list
<MartinCleaver> keyboards worked fine from within
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: I'm assuming that we have a KDE and a kubuntu-desktop
<ubuntu_> i want to use only the cd even with lower versions
<DaSkreech> so we probably have a KDE4 and akubuntu-kde4-desktop
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech» not sure how its working in hardy
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: Then erase the internet
<nosrednaekim> but that sounds logical
<DaSkreech> I should really jump to hardy next week
<ubuntu_> where was sources.list again
<DaSkreech>  /etc/apt
 * MartinCleaver ponders
<crashed> :(
<DaSkreech> crashed: tried #ubuntustudio ?
<crashed> Have not.
<MartinCleaver> once the dvd boots can I use the text installer once kde starts?
<MartinCleaver> I ask because from the boot menu the kbd is ignored
<nosrednaekim> MartinCleaver» no
<MartinCleaver> ugh
<MartinCleaver> are usb kbds generally not okay?
<weswh-> i can never remember how to empty the trash can...
<weswh-> (or, how to get to it. heh)
<MartinCleaver> maybe it matters which usb socket ?
<nosrednaekim> MartinCleaver» hum, I heave heard of problems with them
 * MartinCleaver grasps for straws
<nosrednaekim> weswh-» its in .local/share/trash
<weswh-> just go in there and delete it all?
<weswh-> in the past i've had a trash can icon on the desktop or somewhere...but not since i installed feisty, i don't think
<tin> you can add a trach applet to kicker
<tin> or trash:// in konq iirc
<stdin> weswh-: go to trash:/ in konqueror or dolphin
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: http://lxer.com/module/newswire/ext_link.php?rid=99960 ^_^ ^_^
<stdin> you can create a link to URL on the desktop and set the location to trash:/ if you want
 * nosrednaekim looks
 * MartinCleaver wonders might it work if I use an adapter and the ps2 socket?
<BanTam> would i need a different ver of ndiswrapper for 64 bit?
<nosrednaekim> BanTam» probably.... more importantly,you would need a 64 bit windows driver
<BanTam> i have those already
<kackvogel> hi
 * MartinCleaver tries it
<nosrednaekim> !info ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in gutsy
<nosrednaekim> MartinCleaver» that SHOULD work....
<nosrednaekim> !ndiswrapper-common
<BanTam> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/
<nosrednaekim> !info ndiswrapper-common
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-common (source: ndiswrapper): Common scripts required to use the utilities for ndiswrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1.43-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 18 kB, installed size 104 kB
<MartinCleaver> yes, it did
<MartinCleaver> ok, so I want "Install in text mode"?
<DFlame> hullo folks, what can you recommend for streaming audio to a shoutcast server?
<MartinCleaver> my bios sees my wireless kbd, I don't see why ubuntu should have been fussy about it
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech» nice article
<nosrednaekim> MartinCleaver» yup
<nosrednaekim> MartinCleaver» its GRUB...
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: Should keep a list of things that need to be looked at
 * MartinCleaver boots
<nosrednaekim> ya
<MartinCleaver> seems happier
<MartinCleaver> thansk
<MartinCleaver> thanks, even
<ubuntu__> jhhhhh]
<nosrednaekim> BanTam» looks to me that ndiswrapper(the driver) nwo comes with the kernel image...
<gijilos> geia se olous
<BluesKaj> BBL , gonna reboot my old router
<gijilos> exw ena provlima eimai neos sto linux
<stdin> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<gijilos> exw to kubuntu
<gijilos> kai den mporw na vrw kapoio messenger
<gijilos> gia na mepenw sto msn messenger
<gijilos> mipws mporei kapoion na me voi8isei ?
<stdin> !gr | gijilos
<ubotu> gijilos: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<crashed> Why did I have to uninstall kubuntu? :(
<Limbeaux> hmm i keep getting forbidden when trying to install kde4.
<dan__> What do most of you prefer: KDE or Gnome?  I have tried both and still a little unsure which I will go with
<jpatrick> dan__: I prefer KDE
<dan__> jpatrick: do t=you run ubuntu with kde loaded or just kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> dan__: Wrong chan to ask that
<jpatrick> dan__: just Kubuntu
<jetsaredim> i accidentally fat-fingered a chmod command and 777'd / on my server - is there any way to get out of this without reinstalling?
<dan__> DaSkreech: Just looking for a senses...
<DaSkreech> dan__: really use the one you feel more comfortable/productive in
<stdin> if you ask in #kubuntu, you're going to get the answer "kde"
 * DaSkreech whispers That means KDE to dan__ ;-D
<dan__> :o)
<jetsaredim> is there a default root password?
<DaSkreech> dan__: What you can do is stuff that bugs you about either environment ask about it in the respective chans.
<stdin> !root | jetsaredim
<ubotu> jetsaredim: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<nosrednaekim> !root
 * stdin wins
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: ooooollldd :)
 * nosrednaekim has lag....
<nosrednaekim> this show me hitting it before you ;)
<DaSkreech> Oh yeah I hate that
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: admit it, we faster than me
<jpatrick> you*
<MartinCleaver> can lvms only contain one primary partition?
<jetsaredim> stdin: did you not see my comment about chmod -R 777 /??
<nosrednaekim> we faster than me?.....schitzophrenia is a terrible thing my freind(s)
<jetsaredim> I can't get sudo to work since its not setuid root
<MartinCleaver> or one partition, period?
<DaSkreech> dan__: #kubuntu will help you get over KDE annoyances and #ubuntu will help you get over Gnome annoyances
<nosrednaekim> jetsaredim» you're going to need to chroot in from a liveCD
<stdin> jetsaredim: well you'll have to try booting into recovery mode then and fix manually
<DaSkreech> If you have something you can't get around then you can start to make choices based on how much either side will rub you the wrong way
<nosrednaekim> dan__» and if you ask for help with your GNOPME annoyances here, we are going to say "GNOME IS an annoyance.. switch to KDE"
<jetsaredim> stdin: sounds like i should just reinstall
<MartinCleaver> I have an LV and I was going to make 2 partiions in it, one for tmp, the other for root/
<weswh-> does anyone know much about vmware server? the official support listed on their site doesn't sound perfect...but I've heard good things about just using apt-get install vmware-server...
<weswh-> running feisty - should i look at an alternate package?
<stdin> jetsaredim: if you did chmod recursively, then it may be easier (after a backup)
<MartinCleaver> weswh-: I installed vmware server easily on a centos box
<MartinCleaver> I think I just used a package
<MartinCleaver> worked like a charm
<DaSkreech> dan__: Having said all that how can we convince you that KDE is the one and only choice for you to get married to?
<weswh-> mmhmm. just wondering if the official repo for is the way to go
<dan__> It has only been 10 years since I been on IRC.. so needles to say..
<MartinCleaver> I have an LV and I was going to make 2 partiions in it, one for tmp, the other for root/ - it seems to let me only create one partition, and then calls the rest of the space unusable.
<nosrednaekim> wedding! I love weddings! drinks all around!
<weswh-> dan__: welcome back?
<nosrednaekim> weswh-» if it has the latest version, yes... of not, no :)
<dan__> DaSkreech: Im torn... I generally like KDE better....
<weswh-> nosrednaekim: yeah I am a bit of a newbie when it comes to apt still. to look at the exact version of what will be installed, what's the syntax?
<DaSkreech> \o/
<MartinCleaver> why does it call the rest unusable? the graphical one didn't have this constraint.
<nosrednaekim> weswh-» apt-cache policy vmware-server
<nosrednaekim> dan__» do you use more kde apps,or more GNOME/gtk apps?
<MartinCleaver> I suppose I'm not going to get an answer
<dan__> DaSkreech: I just got back on linux after ten years as well.... Atleast I found the right distro to start with
<DaSkreech> dan__: The Kommunity here is great
<weswh-> now this is a very basic question...but, when I do an 'update' and fetch list of updates etc, am I getting the latest apt list refreshed and stuff?
<DaSkreech> MartinCleaver: Did you read the LVM docs?
<Arwen> am I the only one that thinks Kubuntu's default panel laout is ugly?
<Arwen> huh
<weswh-> or is it like BSD, where I need to 'update ports'
<DaSkreech> weswh-: It goes to the server and updates the list of what is available and what version it is
<dan__> nosrednaekim: kde.... but from what I seen gnome has a couple that are nice too
<DaSkreech> Arwen: highly doubtful
 * MartinCleaver has been battling with http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-over-lvm-filesystem#comment-906
<DaSkreech> MartinCleaver: this is with the alternateCD?
<nosrednaekim> weswh-» no.... you only need to run that one command.
<dan__> nosrednaekim: Remote desktop in gnome I found to be far superior
<MartinCleaver> no, its with the text installer, it included an LVM option
<nosrednaekim> weswh-» its not like ports/gentoo where you have to relink dependednies and such (I think thats what that does)
<MartinCleaver> It sees the LVs no problem
<weswh-> DaSkreech: so ubuntu does everything from the server with regard to apt...in real time? and only falls back to something if you've told it you aren't using internet etc.
<DaSkreech> dan__: tried krdc ?
<nosrednaekim> dan__» tryed krdc?
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: oooolld :)
<DaSkreech> Lag sucks
<weswh-> that's very slick...i hate managing the ports tree in BSD. i mean, it's interesting from a standpoint that I in theory know what is there...but I could always roll back to something older if I needed to
<MartinCleaver> it just doesn't let me create a second partition inside an LV. This could be by design, that would make sense I suppose
<dan__> DaSkreech: Yep.... dont like it
<jpatrick> !lag | nosrednaekim
<ubotu> nosrednaekim: You have lag, I don't have lag
<weswh-> much nicer that things are just called up as needed
<nosrednaekim> haha... I know... youtube sucks too much bandwidth
<MartinCleaver> had it not been that the graphical installer let me do it I would not be trying now
 * MartinCleaver wonders whether to care about separating /tmp from /
<dan__> DaSkreech: Terminal Server Client was great and very fast for me to log into my server
<MartinCleaver> ok. well I'll just put it together I guess. Didn't hurt last time.
<DaSkreech> MartinCleaver: Server?
<DaSkreech> dan__: Well you can install that in KDE no issues
<MartinCleaver> yes, but lightly loaded for now
<MartinCleaver> more of a desktop really
<MartinCleaver> I use vmware and run servers on it too
<DaSkreech> MartinCleaver: no I meant a heavy server
<MartinCleaver> so, no. Desktop.
<DaSkreech> that's when you would start optimizing where /tmp is on the disk etc
<BluesKaj> youtube is merely a curiosity to me, but it's great for testing flash on browsers  :P
<dan__> DaSkreech: thats more than likely what I will do... I have it now.
<DaSkreech> other wise /tmp with / is fine
<MartinCleaver> ok. all in one will be fine
<MartinCleaver> thanks DaSkreech
 * MartinCleaver is now formatting
<dan__> DaSkreech: I have both KDE and Gnome loaded on ubunt.  One my playing around and evaluating ends I will probably use the apps I like in both gnome and KDE using the KDE
<DaSkreech> dan__: hoorah! drinks for nosrednaekim :)
<david__> how to I enable the software package for' nvidia-glx-new'  ?
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech» you know where that is from?
<david__> appearanty this is what is blocking me from enabling 3d support
<nosrednaekim> david__» use the restricted-manager-kde
<david__> I did, that is what is giving me this error
<sd32> does anybody know of a online virus scanner that works with linux?(so i dont have  to deal with installing clamwin)
<weswh-> ok so I just went through this azureus update process...and it created a new startup script for me. fair enough...so I renamed it to what my old one was, simply 'azureus'. When I used to run that file...it ran the script and launched the app
<weswh-> now it is opening in Kate...what's the difference? (clicking through konquerer)
<nosrednaekim> david__» what error?
<weswh-> ok there's something i don't get for sure. the old script...which is now named azureus.old - still launches the app...
<bascule> file extensions mean nothing in linux
<stdin> make sure it's executable
<nosrednaekim> weswh-» did you make it executable
<david__> "The software source for the package nvidia-glx-new is not enabled."
<weswh-> wonderful...thanks guys.
<weswh-> didn't intend to learn anything this afternoon :P
<david__> how do I do that?
<bluszcz> hello
<not|root> Hi. Where can I learn more about enabling suspend-to-RAM and suspend-to-disk on kubuntu?
<bluszcz> i've got weird problem after upgrade to 3.5.9
<bluszcz> my kdesktop doesn't show my $HOME/Desktop but /
<bluszcz> WTF?
<stdin> david__: make sure you have "proprietary drivers for devices" enabled from adept (Adept -> Manage Repositories)
<jhutchins_wk> bluszcz: Have you rebooted?
<david__> ah ok
<sd32> im leary of 3.5.9 because of the lack of support for it
<bluszcz> jhutchins_wk: yes
<nosrednaekim> bluszcz» yeah.... I know where that setting is.
<david__> great thanks
<nosrednaekim> bluszcz» hum.. I knowing tis in kcontrol SOMEWHERE
<row> Anyone using network manager in the hardy kde4 alpha release here, can't get it to start here
<row> rather odd
<bluszcz> nosrednaekim: ?
<stdin> row: tried starting it manually?
<nosrednaekim> bluszcz» there is a setting somehwere for what your DESKTOP dir actually is
<row> stdin yeah via command line and via run dialog
<row> nothing happens
<bluszcz> nosrednaekim: really?
<row> no errors nothing
<bluszcz> nosrednaekim: where? :D
 * row checks syslog
<nosrednaekim> bluszcz» i'm looking...
<row> ah it works
<row> it is loaded
<row> but can't get config up
 * row needs to set up ndiswrapper stuff
<row> click manual config and nothing happens
<nosrednaekim> bluszcz» sorry, can't find it.....
<bluszcz> nosrednaekim: i've just found it!
<nosrednaekim> bluszcz» where?
 * row does via cli
<bluszcz> nosrednaekim: Administration/Paths
<bluszcz> i've changed it into $HOME/Desktop
<bluszcz> but it doesn'nt work
<nosrednaekim> awesome
<nosrednaekim> yep.. thats ot :)
<bluszcz> nosrednaekim: still the same :/
<nosrednaekim> bluszcz» you gotta at least log out
<bluszcz> nosrednaekim: :(
<bluszcz> nosrednaekim: i kill kdesktop and run again
<nosrednaekim> bluszcz» why not lgo tou
<nosrednaekim> *log out
<bluszcz> nosrednaekim: i logout
<bluszcz> the same
<nosrednaekim> bluszcz» odd
<bluszcz> nosrednaekim: odd?
<nosrednaekim> bluszcz» thats always fixed it from what I have seen
<nosrednaekim> bluszcz» if you changed that setting back to ~/Desktop
<bluszcz> nosrednaekim: :/
<miladen> Hey, when my computer starts up it shows the screens "mode not supported" screen so i cant see my bios or anything... what do i do?
<nosrednaekim> miladen» you can't even see the BIOS?
<miladen> i cant see the bios but as soon as the kubuntu interface starts it shows everything fine
<hola> my webcam is not recognized by ubuntu
<trappist> miladen: if your monitor can't display your bios (never heard of that one before) you might try asking in #hardware - ubuntu's not loaded at that point
<bluszcz> nosrednaekim: which option in kdesktoprc sets it>?>
<olie> stdin
<stdin> olie
<arcticpenguin380> is reiserfs journalled?
<trappist> arcticpenguin380: yes
<arcticpenguin380> then why do i always get corrupted trees then?
<trappist> arcticpenguin380: that is, the metadata is journaled.  not sure if you can enable data journaling.
<nosrednaekim> bluszcz» doesn't seem to be one in there.
<trappist> arcticpenguin380: good question, that's why I quit using reiserfs :)  also you could have a hardware problem on your drive
<arcticpenguin380> !metadata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metadata - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<arcticpenguin380> i know what metadata is but what is filesystem metadata?
<rickest> arcticpenguin380: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ReiserFS#Criticism
<trappist> arcticpenguin380: metadata journaling is like, before it commits an action it logs "about to do this", then it does it, then it logs that it was done.  so when you reboot, if there's an "about to do this" log without a "done" log, it executes the transaction.
<panzi> hi
<trappist> rickest: nice link
<panzi> the kubuntu repositories seem to be broken!
<panzi> all .deb files have a size of 0 bytes when you download them
<stdin> which one, there are many mirrors
<gshie> a few days ago i installed KDE using the kubuntu-desktop (and other packages). For several days, it would just stop when it it got to 'initializing system services' when launching KDE but today it decided to work for some reason. I looked it up on the docs and a lot of people seem to have had this problem...... does anybody here know about that?
<arcticpenguin380> oh well i will go to JFS then
<panzi> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-357 feisty main
<trappist> arcticpenguin380: I'm pretty happy with ext3 now
<panzi> if there are mirrors, where can I find a list?
<nosrednaekim> !langpack | gshie
<ubotu> gshie: A recent update broke some KDE language packs, leaving the user unable to login. (http://launchpad.net/bugs/195647) This has now been fixed and an updated package is in the -updates repo. If you removed the packages with the interim fix you can reinstall them with: << sudo apt-get install language-pack-kde-en language-pack-kde-en-base >>
<trappist> arcticpenguin380: I tried xfs for a while, but grub hates it if /boot is on xfs
<panzi> actually it seems to be all under http://packages/*
<gshie> ubotu: thanks!
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<stdin> panzi: I think it's being removed due to lack of use, why not upgrade to gutsy anyway?
<panzi> damn
<panzi> I cant
<panzi> well not yet
<panzi> I have no time for an big system update
<panzi> gah, I should have downloaded all the packages before they removed it
<stdin> it's been out for months, hardy will be out soon
<panzi> but I didnt had time!
<panzi> damnit, thouse half year release cycles are far to short
<panzi> i have time to update in summer break
<stdin> you haven't found time in nearly 5 months?
<panzi> I update once a year!
<panzi> yeas
<panzi> yes
<stdin> well, start planning an hour or two, it's not an interactive process after it starts so you just need to check on it every 10-15 mins
<panzi> because its tedious
<trappist> stdin: it does get interactive when it finds modified config files
<nosrednaekim> tedious? its one command.... but do do back ups :)
<panzi> it's not an hour. i have installed a lot on my system which is not provided by ubuntu and therefore this all will stop to work when the system is updated.
<stdin> it should ask those all in one go, when pre-configuring
<panzi> therefore its more easy when I install the system from scratch
<trappist> panzi: that's why you stick with the package manager :) or put stuff like that on its own partition
<panzi> and that takes twao days at least
<trappist> stdin: I didn't have any such luck on my gutsy upgrade
<panzi> LOTS of stuff is just not available in the pkg mngr
<panzi> like updated thunderbird (security updates)
<stdin> security updates are always available
<stdin> if not file a bug
<panzi> or netbeans nightlieys (because of mercurial plugin and ws bpel etc.)
<trappist> panzi: I try to keep distro-independent stuff in /opt, on its own partition
<panzi> and then amarok is never up to date
<gshie> is it just me, or is ubotu amazing?
<panzi> and I had big problems with one amarok version (couldnt play most of my files) so I had to compile it myself
<panzi> gshie: its just you. its a distro like every other
<nosrednaekim> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<trappist> panzi: a stable distro isn't going to give you new versions of software just because a new version's available.  you can find backports repos and 3rd party repos for updates to individual packages you like.  it's a lot better than building from source, especially when it comes time to upgrade the distro.
<crashed> Hey guys, is there a way to revert changes I made to some configuration files?
<crashed> I edited a few things and I don't remember what I edited anymore.
<trappist> crashed: sure, just restore from backup!
<crashed> Backup!?
<crashed> I just installed Kubuntu. :(
<trappist> I knew it.
<stdin> crashed: sometimes it will save a backup with a ~ extention
<nosrednaekim> crashed» probably not if you closed them
<crashed> Looks like I'll have to reinstall this again.
<trappist> crashed: try, sudo apt-get remove --purge package; sudo apt-get install package
<crashed> Running Edgy here.
<trappist> crashed: --purge gets rid of config files
<crashed> It says it couldn't find package package.
<gshie> panzi: i mean ubotu the bot here... i can't tell if its a bot or a person
<nosrednaekim> crashed» why don't you order a gutsy CD from shipit?
<gshie> panzi: it passes the turing test
<crashed> How much is it?
<trappist> crashed: not "package"... the package you want to reinstall.
<panzi> gshie: ic
<crashed> Oh!
<crashed> Well, I edited some system files I believe.
<trappist> crashed: you don't remember what files?
<crashed> No sir.
<gshie> panzi: also... panzi... is your name mandarin?
<nosrednaekim> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<nosrednaekim> crashed» free!
<crashed> All I remember was modules.conf, not sure what else I edited. I was trying to get my tv tuner to work.
<trappist> crashed: kinda hard to help you there
<crashed> kmix crashes when I try running it now.
<panzi> gshie: no. austrian. its short for Panzenböck, my last name. Panzenböck hast celtic roots
<nosrednaekim> crashed» shipit is free... but shipping can take a little while
<crashed> How long's a little while?
<stdin> crashed: few weeks on average
<crashed> Well, might as well order it now anyway.
<gshie> panzi: oh i see
<panzi> gshie: and you speak it "german": the "a" like the "a" in are and the z like "ts"
<crashed> shipit.org, shipit.com?
<jussi01> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Gutsy (7.10) CDs
<nosrednaekim> !shipit
<crashed> Ah wait, I'll be moving in a few weeks too. Probably shouldn't order it just yet.
<gshie> panzi: ich verstehe
<trappist> crashed: maybe you know somebody with a fat pipe and a cd burner?
<nosrednaekim> and a blank CD
<trappist> and a sharpie
<jussi01> lol
<gshie> ubotu: what are you?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about what are you? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crashed> $13 for Kubuntu?
<stdin> !bot > gshie
<MartinCleaver> thanks all, kubuntu is happily installed now
<jussi01> :D
<nosrednaekim> MartinCleaver» awwzome
<crashed> http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=710624
<crashed> Someone posted something 3 minutes ago and got 9 replies and 240 views.
<crashed> I posted 7 minutes ago and I only have my own view.
<crashed> :[
<nosrednaekim> crashed» it all depends on how easy it is.
<nosrednaekim> and how common
<MartinCleaver> OMG. my screen just blacked!
<nosrednaekim> crashed» I suppose you could order the kubuntu cd, from somewhere, they are usually fairly cheap
<MartinCleaver> I was in the process of detecting a USB printer
<trappist> MartinCleaver: try your shift key
 * MartinCleaver taps it
<MartinCleaver> nowt
<stdin> gshie: I am
<MartinCleaver> nothing with ctrl-alt-1/7
<crashed> $4 shipping + $1 charge, yeah not bad but it'd only take me two or so hours to download 7.10 and $0.10 for a CD-R.
<MartinCleaver> nothing with mouse
<trappist> MartinCleaver: power cable?
<trappist> is the machine running?
<nosrednaekim> crashed» haha... then do that!... gutsy is so much better
<trappist> keyboard lights flashing?
<gshie> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nosrednaekim> MartinCleaver» ssh?
<panzi> gah, does anyone know a sitll working package mirror for feisty?
<stdin> panzi: only the official repos
<MartinCleaver> no route to host
<MartinCleaver> might be a firewall on it though?
<MartinCleaver> default?
<MartinCleaver> dest unreachable for ping
<crashed> I'll see you guys later.
<nosrednaekim> MartinCleaver» ah.. you probably need to install the ssh server
<nosrednaekim> oh wow...
<nosrednaekim> c ya crashed
 * MartinCleaver is not happy
<nosrednaekim> MartinCleaver» that really went down hard.
<trappist> panzi: http://mirrors.ibiblio.org/pub/mirrors/CRAN/
<MartinCleaver> lights are still on
<nosrednaekim> MartinCleaver» is something overheating possibly?
<MartinCleaver> worked fine under centos
<trappist> panzi: err, http://mirrors.ibiblio.org/pub/mirrors/CRAN/bin/linux/ubuntu/feisty/
<panzi> trappist: thanks
<trappist> MartinCleaver: sounds dead to me.  reboot?
<Artimus> Anyone get to mess with the Ubuntu Brainstorm site?  Slashdot killed it before I could try it.
<nosrednaekim> MartinCleaver» what graphics card?
<panzi> trappist: erm, that seems not to be a kubuntu repo (no kde packages there)
<nosrednaekim> Artimus» yeah..I took a look
<MartinCleaver> xfx 7600 i think
<MartinCleaver> nvidia
<trappist> panzi: yeah I'm starting to realize it's not what I thought it was...
<Artimus> nosrednaekim: This is basically Digg with Ubuntu Wishlist Bugs, isn't it?
<nosrednaekim> Artimus» use tuxmachines for "slashdot before slashdot spashdotts it"
<nosrednaekim> Artimus» yeah
<panzi> trappist: that are only R packages
<Artimus> nosrednaekim: Not a bad idea.  Might be easier than Launchpad for newer users.  That's probably who should be making requests anyway.
<nosrednaekim> yup... there were some good ideas on it
<MartinCleaver> ok. i have to go.
<MartinCleaver> thanks guys :(
<nosrednaekim> MartinCleaver» sorry..
<trappist> panzi: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+pub+feisty+index
<Artimus> I've been working on KDE4 programming.  I think the best way to get ideas of what needs to be done is to ask new users.  I set a friend of mine up with Kubuntu.  I've been trying to make notes of things that caused troubles for him.
<MartinCleaver> not your fault :|
<MartinCleaver> ok. later
<nosrednaekim> Artimus» ya... not many kde problems on there
<Artimus> nosrednaekim: There's a few I'd like to add.  I'd like the System Services Editor to be fixed.  It lags.  Adept needs to be fixed.  I'm not sure I like synaptic much better, though...
<nosrednaekim> Artimus» adept is getting re-worked for kde4
<panzi> ok, in 3 weeks when I'll buy a new PC I'll switch to fedora again, I think
<Artimus> nosrednaekim: Yes, but aren't we using KDE3 Adept until Intrepeid?
<nosrednaekim> Artimus» probably.
<panzi> good by
<nosrednaekim> bye panzi
<BluesKaj> heh, panzi, will be sorry :)
<david__> I just installed a 56k modem in my linux machine what do I do now? I havent used dial up in over 10 years
<david__> (I am selling this pc and am setting it up for someone)
<david__> I would hate to look like an idiot
<nosrednaekim> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<david__> sweet thanks
<Arwen> david__, is it a real modem? :-p
<vers> why wont my computer recognize my external hard drive?
<vers> im frustrated
<vers> can anyone offer any help?
<Artimus> vers: Unplug it and plug it back in?  I've had drives that wouldn't always recognize right away
<mrunagi> does fdisk -l require sudo?
<mrunagi> yes
<mrunagi> lol
<sd32> wow, the shoutcast servers are down
<Artimus> sd32: Tried lastfm?
<sd32> Artimus: yeah, but not as much variety
<sd32> plus i keeploosing the password
<sd32> plus i dont like scrobbling
<Artimus> Fair enough
<sd32> :-)
<pedro> hi can anyone tell me tha packege for nevidia graphic cards
<pedro> ??
<sd32> i like songza
<pedro> i have a 8800gt wolf edition
<pedro> hi
<sd32> the shoutcast outage is putting the kybosh on amarok
<lupul> hi everyone. is there any other program like compiz-fusion? but to use less resources
<SlimeyPete> lupul: KDE4 has some compiz-style stuff built in. Not sure how well it works though (it won't work on my laptop but then compiz doesn't work that well either)
<mrunagi> does hardy have a live cd?
<pushax> what's the cli for kernel version?
<SlimeyPete> pushax: uname -a
<pushax> SlimeyPete: thx
<pedro> guys i need to know what is the nvidia driver
<sd32> which one?
<mrunagi> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<SlimeyPete> pedro: the package for the "official" driver is called nvidia-glx, but the recommended way of installing is via the Restricted Drivers Manager
<SlimeyPete> (nvidia-glx-legacy for old drivers I think)
<pedro> ok thnaks :)
<mrunagi> i have yet to get an answer so far lol
<sd32> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<pedro> guys why i can't run wine on hardy
<pedro> ??
#kubuntu 2008-02-29
<jhutchins_wk> Is hardy out yet?
<sd32> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<jhutchins_wk> pedro: THat's what it means when it says #ubuntu+1 - hardy is supported there, for testing.
<jhutchins_wk> Not here.
<jhutchins_wk> Gutsy is the latest supported here, as it's a production release.
<Daisuke_Laptop> hrmmm
<pedro> thnks sorry to bother
<Daisuke_Laptop> brainstorm is certainly pointing out what matters the most
<Daisuke_Laptop> along with an incredibly painful jab at windows: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/235/
<mrunagi> is it possible to see the contents of a locked folder on an OSX hard drive?
<lupul> thanks
<pedro> i started amaro but i can't play mp3 music
<pedro> what do i have to do
<tin> does amarok tell you what package you need to install when you try to play mp3?
<tin> i can't recall the package name of the top of my head
<BluesKaj> tin: libxine1-ffmpeg
<pedro> no it just say if i want to install the package i say yes but then i have to rsatart the amrok when i try again it can't play again
<BluesKaj> tin, if you're on feisty or gutsy
<miladen> when i put in my new external harddrive it says: hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000... Why cant i do anything with it?
<tin> BluesKaj: oh, i'm set, i was just trying to recall it for pedro
<BluesKaj> ok
<Daisuke_Laptop> pedro: go to #ubuntu+1.  this isn't help for hardy.
<tin> pedro: make sure it got installed: use adept manager, or do 'aptitude search libxine1-ffmpeg'
<miladen> no one knows?
<tin> miladen: uid 1000 would be the user you made at install, and for some reason you don't have permission to mount it
<miladen> tin im su...
<tin> you = uid 1000, it = the drive
<Daisuke_Laptop> tin: this is a pretty big bug that's been plaguing users since gutsy's release
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's not as simple as you make it sound (oh if only)
<miladen> tin can i do a sudo mount?
<tin> miladen: i dunno, try it
<miladen> tin is there such a command? :D
<tin> Daisuke_Laptop says it's a bug, i dunno because my USB mass storages mounts fine
<tin> 'sudo mount' is two commands
<Daisuke_Laptop> tin: it doesn't affect everyone, but that exact problem covers a pretty fair percentage of all problems around here, and i don't think the solution is known (or if it is, i always miss it)
<tin> sudo makes you super user for a single command (if you have your password)
<tin> that is a big bug then, with thumb drives and external hard drives so inexpensive and easily available
<sd32> is sudo a s effective as kdesu?
<mneptok> sudo is for the shell. kdesu is for graphical apps.
<tin> you know, i HATE these dell/ms/hp keyboards with home/end/pgup/dp rearranged
<sd32> k
<mneptok> you know what i hate?
<mneptok> the moon.
<sd32> the moon????
<Daisuke_Laptop> mneptok: it's cool, we
<tin> you probly won't call kdesu yourself. if you're at the CLI, you'd use sudo
<mneptok> thurn that thing off! we're trying to sleep!
<Daisuke_Laptop> ...
<Daisuke_Laptop> mneptok: it's cool, we're bombing it soon
<sd32> lol
<tin> i was about to say how much i liked the flexibility of X's networking
<tin> since i'm at my dad's machine with Vista (the DVR is in this room too and i'm wathing carl sagan)
<mneptok> billyons and billyons
<tin> but konversation and konsole are upstairs on my kubuntu machine
<sd32> the cheeze will just absorb the bombs
<tin> but I HATE this keyboard so much
<mneptok> mmmm ... cheesebomb.
<Daisuke_Laptop> sd32: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/23371839/
<Daisuke_Laptop> i wasn't kidding.
 * tin has an idea (also yay for USB)
<MartinCleaver> how come sshd is not installed and doesn't show in adept?
<anon32> does KDE have a keyboard-controlled mouse?
<anon32> I need a keypad cursor right now...
<anon32> MartinCleaver: apt-get install openssh-server
<tekteen> MartinCleaver: ssh or ssh-server
<mneptok> Daisuke_Laptop: at least it's the lunar souythern pole so we don't disturb Moonsanta
<MartinCleaver> openssh-server is the same as sshd?
<mneptok> MartinCleaver: openssh-server
<tekteen> yes
<MartinCleaver> ok. thanks.
<tin> stupid windows "installed drivers" for USB HID Keyboard
<Daisuke_Laptop> moonsanta lives at the lunar south pole.  and he has a goatee.
<tin> except it already has a USB HID Keyboard attached
<mneptok> :(
<tin> but at least i got my own keyboard now
<anon32> anyone? I'm in serious need of this....
<tin> anon32: go to system settings, mouse & keyboard area
<tin> there is a keypad cursor available
<anon32> I need a way to turn it on without actually having a cursor
<tekteen> anon32: alt+f12
<anon32> alt+f12 doesn't do anything
<tekteen> then use the arrow keys
<tekteen> it sucks. but it works
<anon32> tekteen: it does work! yay
<anon32> how do I click?
<mneptok> punch the monitor
<tekteen> anon32: enter
<MartinCleaver> ok. So if this machine goes belly up again I'll have at least attempted to keep a connection to it
<anon32> tekteen: thanks, it's genius
<tekteen> anon32: np
 * Daisuke_Laptop sighs
<Daisuke_Laptop> i really shouldn't do that
<m4fia117> hello
<vers> how can i connect my ipod to rockbox...or open a .zip file and install it?
<anon32> now to reboot after killing everything...
<Daisuke_Laptop> vers: try asking in #rockbox
<m4fia117> hi, when i try to install ubuntu on my laptop, it goes to loading partioner
<m4fia117> and then stops
<tekteen> m4fia117: is there an error?
<m4fia117> nopre
<m4fia117> tekteen: it just stops
<tekteen> m4fia117: I do not know
<tekteen> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<m4fia117> well, im going to install kubuntu on it
<m4fia117> right now im testing kubuntu on a VM
<tekteen> ok
<Arwen> nooo..... keyboard cursor doesn't work with compiz
<m4fia117> your mouse doesnt work?
<tekteen> m4fia117: alt+f2 does not work
<tekteen> f12*
<psilocyde> is there anyone here famillure with my name?
<psilocyde> i was hoping i didnt have to rehash my problem
<psilocyde> re discribe that is
<psilocyde> well im have issues with apt
<psilocyde> it keeps breaking
<BluesKaj> oh sure we have idedtic memories here :)
<psilocyde> lol
<psilocyde> right
<MartinCleaver> how come, adept wanted the install DVD yet is installing from the web?
<psilocyde> well ive been here alot the past few days
<psilocyde> any way
<psilocyde> sec
<tekteen> MartinCleaver: did it get at least 1 package from the cd?
<MartinCleaver> not sure
<tekteen> MartinCleaver: thats prob why
<MartinCleaver> can I tell from a log file?
<tekteen> MartinCleaver: look at the output
<MartinCleaver> in the GUI?
<mneptok> !enter | psilocyde
<ubotu> psilocyde: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tekteen> MartinCleaver: also you may want to take the DVD repo out of the sources list
<tekteen> MartinCleaver: yes it the gui
<MartinCleaver> gui of adept has one line, downloading (18%); http:// ... /
<MartinCleaver> says nothing there about the DVD
<MartinCleaver> I'd expected file:// for the DVD
<Daisuke_Laptop> MartinCleaver: the dvd is apparently still in your sources.list
<tekteen> MartinCleaver: isn't there a button to show more information
<MartinCleaver> ah, there is in the GUI a edit software sources button
 * MartinCleaver was poking around in /etc
<tekteen> MartinCleaver: /etc/apt/sources.list (or the gui)
<MartinCleaver> one of the reasons I am running Kubuntu on the desktop in place of Centos is so they both run a debian variant
<MartinCleaver> less to think about
<psilocyde> sorry, well apt keeps breaking. after a freash install i have been trying to do an update, every thing seems to download properly but halveway through installing those updates. adept manager crashes and i get the error like "adept manager was unable to finnish"
<tin> MartinCleaver: just keep an eye on version skew between debian and ubuntu repos
<MartinCleaver> funny. only the cdrom is listed as enabled but it looks like it is downloading from http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/
<MartinCleaver> which respositories might I like in the Third Party list?
<tin> debian stable is usually behind ubuntu, while debian testing is often ahead on popular packages
<MartinCleaver> This machine crashed when I first booted into kubuntu this evening.
<mneptok> psilocyde: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MartinCleaver> How muight I diagnose what happened?
<MartinCleaver> I looked in dmesg and /var/log/messages
<Daisuke_Laptop> at one point, debian stable was years behind everything else.  it's gotten better though
<psilocyde> ok, ill post the error in a sec for that
<MartinCleaver> only thing weird was unregistered pardevice around the time of the crash
<MartinCleaver> my screen blanked and I could not even ping the box
<psilocyde> i get E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<tin> do it!
<tekteen> psilocyde: type it
<tekteen> psilocyde: with sudo
<Stoffer> is there any program that will go through a filesystem and find or remove any corrupted files?
<psilocyde> yep
<tin> in a unix it's called fsck (File System ChecK)
<acee1235> i cant seem to burn anything with k3b it fails when closing the disk just keeps churning away faster and slower indefinitely
<tin> acee1235: try telling it not to close the disk, maybe your drive is weird
<tin> many portables and car players will play open discs
<BluesKaj> acee1235:  try formatting the disc , it sometimes helps witholder discs or one that have xposed to heat sources
 * BluesKaj vows to clean this KB
<acee1235> they are new archiva grade dvds
<mneptok> BluesKaj: god ida
<acee1235> the program wont stop now....
<BluesKaj> don't buy the combo dvds , the ones meant for stand alone dvd recorders and pcs...especially the Sonys , they are terrible
<acee1235> the drive wont stop spinning i even force killed k3b
<psilocyde> well i get "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place" then i get a prompt back in the terminal
<Draco> anyone use Quanta? I've heard down to 3.3 supported CSS autocompletion, but I see no such feature in 3.5.6
<acee1235> looks like i get to use to good old screw driver approach to stop it
<psilocyde> did a search for the defered processing thing and it looks like a known bug
<Draco> every time you install libraries ldconfig has to run
<Draco> not sure about deferred processing, do programs requiring the libraries work properly?
<psilocyde> well i da know ill look
<Stoffer> anyone here use ktorrent?
<acee1235> ok something is wrong with the driver or somthing it did a horrid job of writing to the disk i can see wave in the tracks
<acee1235> is there a way to see if the driver is good these disks arent cheap
<Draco> you mean the drive?
<acee1235> no the drive is fine it burns great under windows
<Draco> that's going to be more expensive than a bunch of disks, though
<acee1235> the disks are $4 each
<Draco> well, try with cheaper disks for test runs
<tin> acee1235: it may be that the drive is weird, it just has windows drivers that know the weirdness
<acee1235> i think we are past test runs it doesnt work
<tin> also, you simply CAN'T see how "good" a burn is by looking at the tracks
<acee1235> are there any fixes or has windows trumped linux once again
<m4fia> anyone read that NASA uses REHL?
<Draco> you can use $0.05 disks, or $4 disks, your choice
<acee1235> Draco i dont think its the disk ive burned 12 different disks
<m4fia> did you check the md5's?
<tin> what happens when you put the disks back in?
<m4fia> i did that with a Ubuntu install, it usually the .iso image
<tin> do they get mounted? or does the drive think they're still empty?
<acee1235> the drive goes nuts or says its blank
<acee1235> im not burning iso's
<m4fia> o
<Draco> well, you are at some point
<acee1235> just normal data backup
<acee1235> we arent getting anywere
<Draco> do you have another drive, at all?
<acee1235> its a laptop and i dont have externer burners
<m4fia> well do you have a windows machine?
<acee1235> its dual boot
<m4fia> well PowerISO can check for curruption
<acee1235> can you wine that?
<m4fia> after writing it checks
<tin> i'd zip up the files, send them to the windows partition and try a burn in windows
<m4fia> idk
<tin> just make sure the drive didn't go weird between boots
<m4fia> yeah
<tin> the drive on my server just suddenly stopped working between boots
<tin> although, it had been like a year between boots and the drive hadn't been used more than once in the past 5 or 6 years, hehe
<Draco> Linux is not designed to handle bad hardware, also
<acee1235> this has been a persistent problem and ive burned under window seval time and spaced beween linux failures im attempting to go to linux as primary operating system but keep finding that it and hardware dont get alonf
<acee1235> define bad
<Draco> hard disks with tons of bad sectors, etc
<Draco> one of my friends said it was linux that trashed my system. really the hard drive blew up
<acee1235> we arent talking about hard disks and my hard disk is fine
<tin> does the drive need special drivers in windows? or does it use the built-in ones?
<tin> ie: did you need to reboot after installing the burning software
<acee1235> it works without special drivers
<tin> maybe check the manufacturer's site
<acee1235> i installed xp and it worked immediately after install no rebooting other than what the system does on its own
<Draco> my wireless card works without special drivers, and on windows boxes it installs no less than 3 background daemons
<tin> there' nothing "wrong" with linux, it's just trying to speak to the drive using known standards, and the drive may have quirks that only the windows drivers know about
<acee1235> great so i have to build the system around the os
<Draco> I've actually seen windows fail more when it comes to CD drives, regarding reading
<acee1235> is there a list of compatible hardware with linux or is it shoot and miss
<Draco> No, you just need a burner from a reputable manufacturer
<tin> acee1235: with many companies refusing to release specs and/or driver sources (possibly unable due ot NDAs), sometimes you do have to build around the OS if you want to be dedicated to free software
<tin> i personally have had no hardware imcompatibilities besides graphics and wifi drivers
<acee1235> those are pretty substantial issues
<tin> i need the ATI binary driver and i need to grab the firmware off my wifi card
<tin> it's easily do-able
<tin> it just puts off alot of people simply because it has to be done
<Draco> wifi stuff is heavily harassed by United States government, specifically the FCC
<tin> where the ubiquity of windows means the drivers are already there
<tin> Draco: in this instance it's just Broadcom being private about firmware, which can be pulled right off the card anyway
<tin> it's just an extra step
<acee1235> fine when i get money to buy a new laptop i may return to llinux for now its more of a headache than a benifit with current issues
<tin> or you can use the ndis wrappers, which work fine anyway
<acee1235> thank you good night
<tin> acee, why don't you keep it installed, and use it for everything you can
<roko> hello
<Draco> tin: well, the one which has a regulatory daemon, which is binary, is the one I'm talking about and in my old HP (which has broken PS, mobo, and blown up HD)
<tin> perhaps the next kernel update will have better support for your drive
<pedro> how i go to hady channel
<pedro> ??
<pedro> i want to go there
<tin> till then, ust use windows to do your backups
<roko> how i change the chanel
<tin> i still use windows to play games, but i'm in kubuntu for everything else (oh an IE web site testing in windows)
<acee1235> tin because for the majority of things im doing is does not function and it makes no sense to me to use an os that is less efficet at meeting my needs which are right now to pay a mortgage
<pedro> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<tin> majority of stuff?
<sd13243> shoutcast servers up again..yay
<acee1235> i cannot back of files i cannot distribute cd/dvd's of material to clients cups does not support my printer so i cannot print my homework. the graphics card is incompatable and ive had people try to fix that for the last month offering them $1000 if they could get linux to work equally as well as my windows os for my needs. they failed.
<acee1235> backup
<acee1235> i get payed $125/hr so every hour i waste trying to hack it together im lossing possible consulting time
<Draco> what sort of consulting work? or rather not say
<Sanne> acee1235: better complain to the hardware companies that don't support linux.
<Apple_Cat_> Ello
<tekteen> hi Apple_Cat_
<acee1235> im not trying to rant on linux i love what its trying to do i simply need something that works. as per consulting i cosult with the military and various government branches about autonomous vehicle design. i created an autonomous helicopter my sophmore year and it went from there
<tekteen> acee1235: I am almost a sophmore (high school) :-)
<acee1235> im in Texas Tech, im a junior age 19
<sd13243> cannonical has professional support
<acee1235> wonderful sand bowl
<Draco> Well, choosing the software because of the hardware isn't always bad.
<pushax> what dir do I use for KTTS ?
<tin> acee1235: works for doing what though? is kubuntu working for web browsing and email and word processing?
<tin> i would use it for that, and if you need windows for something, use that
<tin> why are you trying linux anyway? windowsxp not working for something?
<acee1235> yes but then i have to print the stuff i typed in the word processor along with CAD drawings burn it to 3 encrypted disks and send them off. how much of that can i currently do on this pc
<NickPresta> Does anyone successfully run XFCE with Kubuntu? The last time I tried to install xfce (back in Dapper, I guess), I had various problems where XFCE would conflict with KDE. Should I just install xubuntu-desktop?
<acee1235> im trying linux because i like the freedom of it being open source and because i got a bit of heat for being a SC EE dual major who had not used linux
<Draco> If you are a CS major and haven't used linux or other unixish, /then/ you should be ashamed
<acee1235> its not necessary
<crimsun_> Draco: that's a bit extreme
<acee1235> most of what i do is in assembly or hard coded
<acee1235> what do you do draco?
<Draco> crimsun_: I don't mean is a *nix user, just used it at one point
<Draco> (excluding those who did assembly, or machine language, or something equally hard to master)
<Draco> acee1235: I'm in high school going for an internship in CA or TX
<acee1235> nice, good luck make contacts. my stomach is commanding me to remove myself from my cave and venture out for food so i must go
<Draco> I've got a rather annoying algo class, not helped any by the fact we are using a pascal book for C++
<NickPresta> Draco, at least you get to learn about C++. My high school class was teaching VB 6.0 at the time on a couple K6's. :)
<NickPresta> Ah, netsplit. I love thee.
<geggam> who sneezed ?
<BluesKaj> the root_________ dude has to stop
 * Arwen renames "fglrx" to "Freezing openGL Reduction for X"
 * mrjcleaver nudges MartinCleaver
<NickPresta> In case you haven't seen it yet, #kubuntu, http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<MartinCleaver> reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu - where do I get the list of sources to add ?
<tekteen> MartinCleaver: which ones do you want?
<MartinCleaver> What are my options?
<Jahromeo> can anyone explain the diff between app-get remove and purge?
<tekteen> Jahromeo: purge gets rid of config files
<Jahromeo> so it would get rid of the install files as well?
<Jahromeo> remove just removes app, purge removes app + install files?
<Jahromeo> or do I have that incorrect?
<Pici> Thats correct
<tekteen> Jahromeo: sudo apt-get --purge remove blah
<Jahromeo> that would then purge + remove?
<Jahromeo> so it would del the files downloaded for install and uninstall the app at the same time?
<MartinCleaver> making a network share my home directory - best done by editing fstab? Or is there a GUI way?
<tekteen> Jahromeo: yes
<tekteen> Jahromeo: remove removes the installed files
<Jahromeo> it wouldnt del the option to dl those files again off my repo tho would it?
<tekteen> purge removes the config
<tekteen> no
<Jahromeo> thanks tekteen easy to remember it then
<Jahromeo> taking off kiba dock
<tekteen> it is a way to remove the config files as well as the program
<Jahromeo> and trying awn
<Jahromeo> might find the dependencies are similar tho would i not?
<Jahromeo> my synaptic is broken check this out
<Jahromeo> kdesudo - command not found - when i enter in password for synaptic
<Jahromeo> stupid frontends always break
<tekteen> MartinCleaver: that is not a good idea
<MartinCleaver> using a network share for home dir?
<tekteen> yep
<MartinCleaver> hmm. we used to do that 15 years ago
<MartinCleaver> but, what do you suggest?
<crimsun_> Jahromeo: kdesu, or gksu
<tekteen> you should have some sort of encryption, authentication, ect
<MartinCleaver> I do
<tekteen> cool
<tekteen> nfs tab is the only way I know of
<MartinCleaver> ok. ta.
<tekteen> fstab not nfs
 * MartinCleaver nods
<tekteen> I have lost my mind
<MartinCleaver> too much nodding?
<tekteen> lol
<Jahromeo> crimsun_ kdesu?
<tekteen> MartinCleaver: I personally use openvpn with nfs
<crimsun_> Jahromeo: (meant kdesudo)
<MartinCleaver> My network disk is on my lan...
<tekteen> MartinCleaver: ok
<geggam> openvpn with nfs ?
<tekteen> MartinCleaver: the issue is that I have a wireless network
<tekteen> I am therefor paranoid
<tekteen> therefore*
<geggam> u are silly
<tekteen> geggam: yep
<crimsun_> Jahromeo: in actuality, you should be able to use either as long as the 'kdesudo' package is installed.
<Jahromeo> says no arguement supplied
<crimsun_> what syntax are you using?
<tekteen> inside my head: ... ... ... ... ... ...
<Jahromeo> hell i dont even know what it does my snaptic just is having hissies
<Jahromeo> hmmm i installed kiba-dock - now i dont want it but if i try remove the packages i installed it tries to remove half my other paps
<Jahromeo> what is avant window manager called in the repos?
<MartinCleaver> tekteen: as long as its encrypted I'd not fret too much
<tekteen> MartinCleaver: I don't either
<ysome1hasLiz> hello all, Is there any way to run interactive cd's in kubuntu??
<tekteen> ysome1hasLiz: what do you mean?
<MartinCleaver> so, is there a repository list somewhere?
<ysome1hasLiz> I have a language learning CD and kubuntu won't execute it
<MartinCleaver> e.g. I heard about a partner repository, for things like skype and vmware, but it's location eluding me
<Jahromeo> ! medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Jahromeo> also doubt you will be able to get hold of vmare but something like virtualbox works just as well @ martincleaver
<MartinCleaver> vmware server is free to use
<ysome1hasLiz> I'm able to see the contents of the cd, but can't install it
<KiD_ChAoS> how do my context menu (right-click menu) in kde?
<KiD_ChAoS> edit*
<MartinCleaver> http://www.vmware.com/download/server/
<Apple_Cat_> yeah go with virtualbox, It's open source
<MartinCleaver> if I didn't have clients that use vmware, I would
<foibles> whats a good rss feed program?
<Arwen> there's akregator I suppose..
<Apple_Cat_> google reader ?
<Admiral_Chicago> foibles: use aKregator...I like it the best
<KiD_ChAoS> now i'm going to ask you a bunch of questions and want you to answer them immediately
<geggam> no
<KiD_ChAoS> lol
<KiD_ChAoS> im a cop, err...investigating a case.... involving how one would edit 'right-click' context menus in kde
<Apple_Cat_> ....lol?
<FreckledP> I'm seeing major slowdowns accessing gmail through firefox.  I've tried both the new and old interfaces and they both seem sluggish.  Anyone else seen these and/or know of a solution?
<rrbox> when's kubuntu going to have KDE 3.5.9 avail for upgrade ?
<Dragnslcr> rrbox- it already is
<boggystudios> what is the file that Knetworkmanager looks at?
<foibles> why does evolution keep freezing on me!
<foibles> whats a good alternative for kde
<Arwen> rrbox, it's out. But you need to use an unofficial repository or move to Hardy.
<rrbox> ahhh that's why
<Dr_willis> You mean an alternative for Evolution?
<Arwen> foibles, um, kmail/kgroupware? *shrug*
<foibles> Dr_willis, sure
<foibles> something like outlook
<foibles> with mail/calender
<Admiral_Chicago> Kmail
<Arwen> Dr_willis, I think me means "a good alternative *to* Evolution for KDE"
<Dr_willis> I dont use any. :)  i was just clarifying what you were asking.
<Dr_willis> It pays to be concise on irc.
<foibles> Dr_willis, indeed
<rrbox> kontact's way more loaded than evolution from my testing, and better at importing outlook data
<foibles> Dr_willis, you don't use a desktop calender, mail reader?
<foibles> rrbox, does it have a calender?
<Dr_willis> foibles,  i dont use any of those.. Other then the desktop applet that shows a basic calander. :)
<rrbox> kontact's got everything
 * Dr_willis is a luddite.
<Arwen> is that a kind of mineral? o.O
<foibles> rrbox, whats the difference between kmail and kontact?
<nosrednaekim> boggystudios» /etc/network/interfaces?
<rrbox> kontact is the suite for all of them individual ones foibles
<Dr_willis> Luddite - one that shuns mondern tech. :)
<nosrednaekim> foibles» kontact contains kmail, as well as notes, contact book,etc
<foibles> nosrednaekim, i see
<rrbox> foibles: and the "must" is kmymoney
<rrbox> kontact is pretty much like outlook, but more
<boggystudios> nosrednaekim: yeah I think thats it, thanks
<foibles> rrbox, im dling, ill know in just a sec
<foibles> evolution is pretty nice, but it keeps freezing
<foibles> i suspect that gtk is the culprit
<rrbox> foibles: if ur importing easiest is cvs format, and save the template when you map the categories correctly
<foibles> rrbox, kontact is just what i wanted
<foibles> spanks!
<rrbox> evolution is really nice, it just gives like two lines for notes in contacts
<foibles> rrbox, evolution has a nicer gui as well
<rrbox> and for me i have lots of notes for each contact, so scrolling on two lines was a joke
<rrbox> i just wish kontact was able to dial using skype then i'm be the bomb
<MartinCleaver> I want a list of sources.list like http://www.apt-get.org/main/ but a lot more sane
<rrbox> i'm / it
<MartinCleaver> or like http://ubuntu.sun.ac.za/wiki/index.php/RepositoriesMirrors but for gutsy
<Admiral_Chicago> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Admiral_Chicago> MartinCleaver: those links may help
<Admiral_Chicago> !easysource
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easysource - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm
<nosrednaekim> !sourceomatic?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sourceomatic? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is not available anymore, please use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. Do NOT enable "Proposed updates" unless you're willing to test possibly seriously flawed packages.
<foibles> can i import email from thunderbird into kontact?
<nosrednaekim> foibles» I think so... but i'm not sure how
<rrbox> foibles: u might need to check what exporting options u have and check with kontact to see what it can accept
<foibles> rrbox, nosrednaekim : i actually don't see anywhere where it says anything about importing or exporting in kontact
<rrbox> both under file menu
<foibles> rrbox, aha
<foibles> it was greyed out
<rrbox> lol
<joker> can some one help me with mp3 wma support
<nosrednaekim> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. ya mean wma AND mp3 support?
<Dr_willis> or is teere some wma-mp3 that i am  confused about. :)
<Arwen> MP3 sucks >_>
<Arwen> and so does MP3
<Arwen> and so does WMA for that matter
<Dr_willis> people who say things suck.. suck...
<Dr_willis> :)
<Arwen> so... in other words... you suck? :)
<rrbox> are there portable ogg players ?
<nosrednaekim> Arwen» and so does MP3?
<nosrednaekim> rrbox» yes
<Dr_willis> rrbox,  yes there are.
<Arwen> rrbox, yes
<rrbox> really
<Dr_willis> us 3 are all lieing... :) yea...
<Arwen> nosrednaekim, yes, it sucks twice as much as WMA so I put it down twice
<nosrednaekim> lol
<rrbox> thought only mp3/wma/ipod ruled
<nosrednaekim> nah..wma is worse
 * Arwen doesn't understand mp3-evangelizers
<nosrednaekim> rockbox
<Arwen> it's way outdated
<nosrednaekim> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<mrjcleaver> my server just spontaneously rebooted
<Dr_willis> ipod is just another media-overhyped mp3 player. :)
<Arwen> mrjcleaver, it had to reboot for Automatic Updates to be completed
 * Arwen ducks
<Arwen> Dr_willis, eh, it plays AAC too
<Dr_willis> Arwen,  so.. :)
 * MartinCleaver throws a duck at Arwen
<Arwen> AAC is great :)
<Dr_willis> its still a overhyped/priced fancy mp3 player.
<Arwen> hmm, that could be argued too
<Dr_willis> 100% markup on the price. :)
<Dr_willis> and apple has always been about marketing - But i imagine in 2 years.. cell phones will have killed off the mp3 player market
 * MartinCleaver installs the pending updates, juuust to be sure
<rrbox> I hear the same thing from Vorbis listeners; 'I'm not buying a hardware portable music player unless it supports Ogg Vorbis.' It's nice to hear, but we can't do anything about it (we're not a hardware company)
<Arwen> Dr_willis, and here I just want a phone that makes phone calls :-\
<rrbox> thought there was an ogg player
<Dr_willis> Arwen,  yep. I got one the other day.. $20 for a new cellphone.
<Arwen> there is
<Arwen> you can either use modified firmware or... there's one or two that do it natively
<Arwen> Dr_willis, in a few years those will have been phased out
<nosrednaekim> rrbox» I think the irivers can play ogg
<Dr_willis> in a few years.. who knows WHAT we will be using. :)
<Dr_willis> I may be able to get a skype phone that replaces my cellphone.
<Arwen> nosrednaekim, including Speex/Theora/Writ/Tarkin/FLAC?
<Arwen> :-)
<Arwen> actually, the OGG format collection is in need of a lossless video codec
<rrbox> Dr_willis: skype already replaced all my calling options
<Dr_willis> rrbox,  it has here at home.. got a wireless phone that uses skype :)
<Dr_willis> rrbox,  but that dont work on the road. yet
<rrbox> i got the usb to rj11 adaptor for regular cordless phones at home
<foibles> where does thunderbird save its messages by default
<rrbox> my pda uses skype over wifi on the road
<rrbox> foibles: probably under ".thunderbird" hidden in your username's folder
<foibles> rrbox, it isn't
 * MartinCleaver leaves his machine running and fully expects ubuntu to have crashed inexplainably overnight
<rrbox> or try in konsole "locate thunderbird" i don't use it so not sure about it
<MartinCleaver> see you peeps
<MartinsGustyWait> if this ID logs off then the machine has gone south
 * MartinsGustyWait goes home.
 * mneptok shoves Lynoure 
<mneptok> (waaaay too early, but ...)
<Arwen> I wonder, does the default kernel take advantage of SSE instructions (this would presumably make it incompatible with really old CPUs)?
<nosrednaekim> mneptok» how goes life?
<mneptok> today? not so good.
<mneptok> i feel like a pincushion
<mneptok> got vaccinated against a ton of crap today
<nosrednaekim> mneptok» required by the Gov. or cause you needed to be?
<mneptok> nosrednaekim: for travel
<nosrednaekim> mneptok» ah.
<mneptok> my leg feels like a slab of meat. that's on fire.
<mneptok> thanks, typhoid vaccine
<mneptok> the best is the receipt that reads (in French) "No refunds or returns."
<mneptok> like, how does would that work? like, mechanically?
<mneptok> "i wish to return this inoculation."  "very well, sir, i shall fetch Dracula."
<nosrednaekim> lol
 * Daisuke_Laptop scratches his head
<Daisuke_Laptop> Arwen: to my knowledge, it does, but don't take MY word for it! </lavar burton>
<Arwen> lavar?
<mneptok> LeVar
<mneptok> Arwen: and yes, it does.
<Daisuke_Laptop> levar, my mistake :\
<mneptok> Arwen: the -generic kernels load those modules that are needed by features supported by the CPU
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah ha
<mneptok> (so -generic will load Intel-specific mods for Intels, and AMD for AMD)
<Daisuke_Laptop> an actual modular kernel, niiice
<nosrednaekim> mneptok» oh is that what they are for? sweet. never knew that
<mneptok> this is why people should try to be overly smart and start installing -686 kernels. ;)
<mneptok> move your drive to a PIII and GAME OVER
<mneptok> (P.S. if you get a "GAME OVER" sign on your computer, that's my quarter stacked. it's mine next. i prefer UPS.)
<Arwen> mneptok, does it come with SSE4 optimizations? hehe
<NickPresta> What is the aptitude equivalent of `apt-get autoremove`?
<mneptok> Arwen: lsmod
<kaan> hey guys
<mneptok> Arwen: or lsmod | grep SSE
<kaan> does anyone know how the connect command works?
<kaan> i installed the application
<kaan> so just tryin to use the command...
<mneptok> kaan: in what app?
<kaan> in the terminal
<grul> NickPresta, I think it's just "aptitude remove"
<mneptok> kaan: et tu en Quebec?
<grul> I'm not certain though
<kaan> no
<mneptok> k
<kaan> msg mneptok no
<mneptok> kaan: what app in the terminal? sounds like irssi.
<Arwen> mneptok, no results with SSE in name
<kaan> i just tried the connect command and then it said use sudo apt get connect-proxy to use the command
<kaan> then i installed it using that command
<mneptok> Arwen: yeah, i think it's built in, and not used if the CPU doesn;t have SSE optimiztions
<mneptok> +a
<kaan> now im tryin to use the connect command and it sort of works but it doesnt actually connect..
<grul> NickPresta, after some reading I'm sure enough to say that aptitude forces the removal of unused dependencies, while with apt-get you can choose if you want to do it
<kaan> it doesn't even ask my username
<mneptok> kaan: there is no command "connect"
<mneptok> kaan: connect to what? with what protocol?
<kaan> SSH
<kaan> i normally use that application or putty
<mneptok> then the command is "ssh"
<kaan> to connect
<kaan> hm ok
<mneptok> ssh user@host.name.or.ip.address
<mneptok> eg ssh billg@unix.gateway.microsoft.com
<Daisuke_Laptop> nice thing is that putty is one of the least worst clients
<kaan> how do i use the username with ssh
<Daisuke_Laptop> ...  he just told you how to do that
<Daisuke_Laptop> ssh username@host.or.ip.address
<Daisuke_Laptop> where "username" is the user name
<kaan> ohhh gotcha
<kaan> thnx
<kaan> sorry missread
<Daisuke_Laptop> no worries
<kaan> connected thnx guys
<kaan> one more question
<kaan> oh nevermind got it
<kaan> hm maybe not.... how can i open a txt file in the terminal which is located in the server i just connected to
<kaan> or how can i copy files from the server i connected to using ssh to my local harddrive?
<kaan> someone pls...
<iceman_> anybody know how to get zeroconf working....and know of any windows like skin/themes that i can use. or MAC like skins/themes that i can use?
<iceman_> anybody know how to get zeroconf working....and know of any windows like skin/themes that i can use. or MAC like skins/themes that i can use?
<NickPresta> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<NickPresta> !themes | iceman_
<ubotu> iceman_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<kaan> I figured it out people thanx anyways
<kaan> apperantly konquerer can connect using the fish://username@server
<kaan> uses the SSH protocol and has a graphical interface to drag and drop files.... neat
<iceman_> Nickpresta i don't need you to sic a bot at me k. I was waiting an entire 5 minutes and in that time nobody said a word. thanks though i wouldve figurs it out that you were busy at some point...no it all
<Arwen> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ssmith__> does anyone know why I get the failure "configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check" when I do  a     ./configure for k3b 1.04?
<gorbierd> hi!
<Arwen> I used falcon to set up a local apt repository and it seems to work except that APT refuses to download source packages from it
<Arwen> any ideas what I did wrong?
<gorbierd> suggest me please where information about system language(imean language pack) are stored?
<gorbierd> I just want to change default language in my customized livecd
<icanhasadmin> someone please congratulate me
<icanhasadmin> i'm officially on the "command line commands are quicker and more efficient than using a GUI" bandwagon.
<fignew> you can has no congratulate
<icanhasadmin> fignew: that's very witty of you
<fignew> sorry :(
<icanhasadmin> fignew: you + ton = tasty :)
<Nabiki> I have a quick question.  I am installing kubuntu, and I am setting up partitions.   I have a 320 GM drive, but it seems to be showing it as a 64GB or so drive.  Any ideas?
<fignew> doihasflavor?
<Nabiki> I noticed this as I was telling it to set up 1GB for swap, 1GB for /boot, and 40GB for /, and it was almost full.
<icanhasadmin> definately has a flavor
<fignew> Nabiki: has it worked under any other operating system?
<Nabiki> Brand new drive.
<icanhasadmin> is it a maxtor?
<Nabiki> WD
<icanhasadmin> hm..
<fignew> Nabiki: is it an older system
<fignew> ?
<Nabiki> WD EIDE CAviar SE
<Nabiki> Brand new system.  AMD X2 4000+
<Nabiki> Should I try booting into windows, and hacking it up there? ;P
<icanhasadmin> tell me that's a joke
<Nabiki> Hehe.
<Nabiki> I am actually gibing the Linux setup the larger of the two hard drives.  ^_^  I only bother with windows forgames.  For anything requiring actual productivity, I have been using Linux for quite a while.
<Nabiki> I downloadedthe ISO for the 64 Bit version of Kubuntu.
<jumpkick> Is there any way to make automounting just consistently work in Kubuntu/KDE?
<jumpkick> it's really frustrating that it only seems to detect and mount media about 1/3rd of the time
<icanhasadmin> jumpkick: is there anyway to make automounting not consistently work in kubuntu?
<Nabiki> jumpkick: Are the items in your fstab?
<icanhasadmin> i'm sorry, i'm obviously not being useful. goodnight all
<jumpkick> icanhasadmin:  attach a removable hard drive
<jumpkick> Nabiki: nope, thought the point was plug in a USB device and the mounter figures it out
<Nabiki> I see.
<Nabiki> jumpkick: I can't help much.  ;/  I haven't had that problem yet.
<jumpkick> ah...
<jumpkick> well
 * Nabiki was thinking other issue.
<jumpkick> thanks anyway
<jumpkick> I boot up and sometimes I get a "Media" icon like a USB key, I click and it mounts the drive as my user...
<Nabiki> As long as all the sbus and hal  stuff installs correctly, it SHOULD just work.
<jumpkick> other times I get the icon, I click on it but it doesn't mount, but if I click "open folder as root" it mounts
<jumpkick> but the device path is all different
<Nabiki> Isee.
<jumpkick> sometimes I get no icons at all if I go into the Media folder, not even the internal hard drive which is always supposed to be there
<Nabiki> I am going to reboot and see if vista sees my new drive.  ^^;;  Then I will find a tool to format itwtih.
<jumpkick> aggravating
<jumpkick> Nabiki: good luck
<Nabiki> Thanks
<Apple_Cat_> same usb port ?
<jumpkick> Apple_Cat_: yes... the drive is a permanently attached, permanently powered external USB drive
<jumpkick> same thing happens for samba share browser too
<Apple_Cat_> hrm ...?
<Apple_Cat_> everything is ok in your bios ?
<Apple_Cat_> ...not that it would make much difference, hmmm
<jumpkick> Apple_Cat_:  yup everything is fine
<jumpkick> I can see the drive in the dmesg
<jumpkick> during start up
<Apple_Cat_> is the drive new ?
<jumpkick> sometimes the order the USB bus detects it in changes...
<jumpkick> sometimes its detected as sdbc1, sometimes sdb1
<jumpkick> but it doesn't matter
<jumpkick> the mounter should at least see the drive
<jumpkick> I can mount it manually
<jumpkick> it's a super PITA
<jumpkick> the drive is a 750GB drive, it's less then a year old, but not exactly new
<jumpkick> same happens for USB sticks though
<Apple_Cat_> I'm assuming you have asked google but didn't find anything ?
<jumpkick> I have asked the google, the google tells me that Kubuntu shipped with some very strange DVD automounting bug
<jumpkick> I'm not sure that it is the same
<jumpkick> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/95868
<Apple_Cat_> so sometimes it automounts sometimes it doesn't, rather than it always doesn't automount
<Apple_Cat_> (with some poor grammar thrown in for good measure )
<Nabiki> Ok....  Fdisk saw everything.  I am not sure what kind of crack the installer is on.  ;P  hehehe
<jumpkick> Apple_Cat_: yes...  the behaviour is erratic
<Apple_Cat_> sorry, i g2g for a bit, just hang around here and I'm sure someone will know what's wrong
<jumpkick> thanks Apple_Cat
<jumpkick> I may just file a launchpad bug or post to the forum
<Nabiki> Is 1GB too big for Swap?
<jumpkick> Nabiki: I have 1GB for swap
<jumpkick> 4GB ram
<jumpkick> it never gets used
<jumpkick> Linux kernel is awesome
<Apple_Cat_> that it is :)
<Nabiki> Hehe.
<jumpkick> htop is really nice
<jumpkick> I like it a lot
<Nabiki> I am running 32 bit vista, so clost to half my ram is ignored.  3  1GB strips, and a 2GB strip.  The 2GB strip takes it over 4 GB, so the rest is ignored.
<Nabiki> It reads as 3 gigs
<jumpkick> yeah, windows is not so good for that...
<Nabiki> Under Linux though, it will read it all. hehe.
<Nabiki> Well, if you run 32bit linux, you can possibly have the same issue.
<jumpkick> we had Win2k servers at my work you could do some giggering to get it to use 3GB for application and 1GB for OS
<jumpkick> it was not the greatest
<Nabiki> Hehe
<jumpkick> I think 32-bit linux can do 4+GB if you turn on the right addressing param in the kernel
<jumpkick> probably take a bit a performance hit for it though
<Nabiki> The thing is, you have to turn on 64 bit addressing.
<jumpkick> 32-bit limit for addressable space is 4GB (that's how many addresses you can have in 32-bit unsigned integer)
<jumpkick> yeah, the kernel has to use "long"s to address over 4GB
<jumpkick> unless you are running a 64-bit CPU which can treat an int as a 64-bit unsigned int I believe
<jumpkick> so no performance hit
<jumpkick> at least on mem addressing
<Nabiki> I think that is the main difference between 32 bit and 64 bit inthe kernel.  The big performance hit would come from running everything 32 bit with a 64 bit kernel.  ;P  But fromwhat I hear the hit is not so bad as to be noticed on most home machines.
<Nabiki> I am running a 64 bit processer so I will runthe 64 bit kernel for now.
<jumpkick> I don't think there's a big hit for running 32-bit on 64-bit
 * Nabiki will have to learn how to set up a dual lib environment for programming stuff too.
<jumpkick> mind you my 64-bit cpu is so fast
<jumpkick> you can just use VMWare server and set it to 32-bit guest for testing
<Nabiki> I just hope my system will actually get use out of a dual core.  Though, I payed less than a 100$ for it.  ;P
<jumpkick> Dual core is useful
<Nabiki> I am thinking more for compiling.  :-)
<jumpkick> SMP -> much less slowdown when things get hectic
<jumpkick> make -j 2
<jumpkick> but some things can not be built using make with parallel jobs
<Nabiki> I mean as far as compiling 32 bit apps under 64 bit os.
<jumpkick> yeah, for that I would use a chroot with all i386 libs or a VM
<Nabiki> First thing I need to do is update my video drivers.  O.o;;  The fonts look ugly under the live CD. hehe ;P
<jumpkick> indeed
<Nabiki> the live CD is convenient. and with more ram, it is easier to use. :)
<Nabiki> O.o  The last system I built had 1GB of ram.  Things did not run smooth while I was installing. hehe
<Nabiki> I do however approve of the minimalistic approach the current live CD has to what it has "installed" on the CD.  Makes things run a lot more smoothly than if they try to load everything.
<Arwen> ☭yay for weird unicode characters☭
<Nabiki> HEhehe.
<Nabiki> Hmmm...  I hope it installed the boot loader propperly.  ;P  It didn't ask me ANY questions about it. hehe
 * Nabiki will findout soon...  Off to reboot!
<Arwen> hey cool, closing the GIMP with compiz-fusion running looks sweet (3 windows dying at the same time)
<Natalia> #foz
<Natalia> oi alguem sabe como entro em outro canal????
<b0uncyfr0> hey ppl
<b0uncyfr0> wats going on
<b0uncyfr0> do we have any ladies in the house?
<surgy> !offtopic | b0uncyfr0
<ubotu> b0uncyfr0: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<surgy> sorry i had to
<b0uncyfr0> i understand
<sash> hi
<mrunagi> what is most exciting about hardy?/
<dan__> whats with all the excitement?
<Arwen> mrunagi, not a whole lot
<Arwen> I couldn't tell you it apart from Gutsy if you asked me to
<psilocyde> i get a verry low sound volume on my lap top
<psilocyde> can i get some help with that?
<psilocyde> it has  an intell-hda soun
<psilocyde> sound chip
<psilocyde> alsa mixer master is 00
<jussi01> !intelhda | psilocyde
<ubotu> psilocyde: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<jonathan_> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<row> how easy is it to get my current kubuntu box to host a kubuntu net boot image?
<row> my old laptop seems to be having issues with the kubuntu gutsy image I downloaded says issue with i/o on dvd yet the hardy kde4 alpha installed fine just wondering if worth network booting.
<matt_> matt
<matt_> Hello!
<matt_> Do you use Kubuntu KDE?
<Lynoure> matt_: Anything you need help with?
<Lynoure> matt_: pretty much everyone here does...
<matt_> Nahh Logging of
<BanTam> hi Lynoure how are you tonight?
<Lynoure> BanTam: Morning here. Hopefully more productive day today :)
<BanTam> lol
<BanTam> it is morning isnt it? lol time ran away on me
<Lynoure> 10:30 in Finland :)
<BanTam> 3:30 USA
<BanTam> big difference
<ere4si> 6.30 pm in aus
<ere4si> *tralia :)
<BanTam> :)
<Lynoure> The irc is round! :)
<ere4si> hehe
<alexander> hello
<strog_> anybody online here?
<nick_> np
<nick_> no
<nick_> gtfo
<nick_> kthx
<Lynoure> nick_: hmph
<strog_> i have newly installed kubuntu with no problems at all
<Lynoure> strog_: Congrats :)
<nick_> nice
<nick_> kubuntu is fun
<strog_> but when i insert the usb cable of my digicam i get the autorun window displayed endlessly long
<nick_> :(
<nick_> sorry for being rude earlier
<strog_> but when i use the rear usb connectors it works fine
<Lynoure> strog_: by autorun window you mean the window that asks you what to do about it?
<nick_> i didn't know you were a noob
<nick_> so sorry noob
<strog_> well i know the basics
<nick_> k
<strog_> not thaaat noob
<nick_> then use the rear connector
<nick_> it might be a temporary bug
<jussi01> !noob
<ubotu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Lynoure> nick_: better than being some other things, I must say.
<strog_> the front usb pannel works fine with usb sticks
<nick_> is being a noob better than being 1337?
<strog_> where can i report that bug?
<nick_> most front usb are slower anyway
<nick_> i think it is a motherboard thing
<jussi01> !bug | strog_
<ubotu> strog_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<nick_> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<nick_> !microsoft
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<nick_> !satan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about satan - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lynoure> !botabuse
<nick_> !billgates
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about billgates - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lynoure> strog_: Which camera is it, by the way? Almost all cameras nowadays work fine with Linux, but there are still some non-standard exceptions.
<strog_> i have a powershot A40
<nick_> is it good?
<strog_> but i would tip on the motherboard cause this is a new computer
<strog_> it is an old model from canon
<strog_> but decent
<nick_> i want one tbh
<jussi01> the a40 works fine iirc
<nick_> my kodak does not do good video
<nick_> only 22 fps max
<nick_> 10 fps for 640 x 480
<Lynoure> strog_: you said the autorun window stays forever, but I'm still not sure what you mean by the autorun window. The one that asks you what to do with the newly found device? If so, can you still browse the contents?
<strog_> no, when i insert my digicam i get an autostart window popup then another one and another etc.
<strog_> and when i unplug the cam it stops
<Lynoure> strog_: But you do mean the window I described?
<strog_> yeah
<strog_> if u want to open it in a new window or download the pictures etc
<Lynoure> strog_: It would be interesting to see if your  dmesg  says anything interesting about the device while this is happening.  (pastebin is the good destination for that)
<strog_> give me the link
<Lynoure> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<strog_> i will
<Anas> hi i use kmess messenger but  i cannt see any yahoo contacts i see just hotmail contacts is there anyway to see yahoo contacts on kmes or if htere any other messenger allow me to seee both yahoo and hotmail contacts i dont want to make yahoo accounts
<Lynoure> strog_: but, like nick_ said, trying with a different usb port is also worth doing, as it's a simple quick change to try.
<strog_> here is the link
<strog_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57797/
<Lynoure> strog_: unless you have been disconnecting and reconnecting it a lot, it is doing it itself
<strog_> it is doing it all by itself
<Lynoure> strog_: then do try with another usb port. And if that does not help, with a different usb cable perhaps. The cable might be subtly faulty.
<strog_> i have another kubuntu machine and i connect my digicam with the same cable and it doesnt do any problems
<strog_> when i use the rear usb port it works on this new machine normally
<Lynoure> strog_: then could be something subtly wrong with that particular usb port in the new machine. usb sticks might take less power than your cam.
<strog_> could be, but then it would do the same problems on the old kubuntu machine
<Lynoure> strog_: no... I meant with the port on the new machine
<strog_> yeah but the rear ports have the same powersupply as the front
<strog_> i would tip that it is that the motherboard is a new one
<strog_> and that the bug for was never found until this day
<Lynoure> strog_: I'm not understanding how that would rule out a problem in the usb bus/cable/port in question, but oh well :)
<Lynoure> Does not look like a software bug in any case, and I'm not one to try remote hardware troubleshooting deeper than this :)
<storbeck> meh, ubuntu-desktop sure does take a long time to install.
<strog_> nevermind i wrote a bug report to ubuntu now and now you have a noob less that would get on your nerves ;) thanks for the good support
<strog_> c ya
<kaminix> Is it just me or is the Kaffeine package broken?
<storbeck> Installs fine for me.
<kaminix> For me it removes the kaffeine-xine package. Have you run aptitude update?
<jussi01> kaminix: yeah, did that for me too, but still works fine
<jussi01> hello jono
<kaminix> Hmm... think I had problems playing vob with that. I'll try removing it and stuff. 2s
<jono> hey jussi01
<storbeck> Yep, ran update, removed and reinstalled.
<storbeck> All works fine.
<user_____> hello
<jussi01> hi
<user_____> whats up
<kaminix> Hm... works now.
<kaminix> Anyway, what does this in the changelog mean?
<kaminix>   * Automated backport upload; no source changes.
<jussi01> kaminix: means that a program designed to backport uploaded it, (its the version from hardy)
<kaminix> Ah, thanks.
<jussi01> :)
<kaminix> So kaffeine-xine is removed in Hardy?
<noaXess> i'm searching a diff/merge tool with the following option: merge only lines that i want, edit while merging,.. i tried kdiff3, kompare.. but non of this two can that.. any hint?
 * Signil is away: Out
<jussi01> !away > Signil
<jussi01> !info meld | noaXess
<ubotu> noaxess: meld (source: meld): graphical tool to diff and merge files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.5.1-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 619 kB, installed size 2140 kB
<stdin> never underestimate the power of logs! :p
<jussi01> hehe
<storbeck> What did he do?
<noaXess> jussi01: okay... thanks
<noaXess> jussi01: are there some screenshots?
<stdin> Stoffer: used public away messages 4 times, after being warned not to each time
<jussi01> Im not sure, but my colleaues say its the best...
<noaXess> jussi01: than i will try..
<storbeck> Ah
<noaXess> jussi01: is there no problem with kde, cause the will be some phyton-gnome parts installed
<noaXess> jussi01: found it.. http://meld.sourceforge.net
<jussi01> noaXess: except you have extra libs, no
<noaXess> okay
<storbeck> My goodness, my ubuntu-desktop has been installing for an hour now O_O
<noaXess> jussi01: wow it looks nice :)
<jussi01> :)
<ubuntu> hi it's my first time here
<ere4si> !hi | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<noaXess> jussi01: meld is great.. that what i'm searching for :) thanks
<jussi01> noaXess: great :)
<storbeck> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ActionParsnip> lo each
<pascalt> witam wszystkich
<jpatrick> !pl | pascalt
<ubotu> pascalt: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<cri> ciao
<jpatrick> !it | cri
<ubotu> cri: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
 * MartinCleaver prods MartinsGustyWait
<amerigo_> I have a question... and i don't know if this is the right place to ask this... however...
<amerigo_> i'm looking for a "pc suite" software or similar, for sony ericsson mobile
<amerigo_> i need a software to connect my kubuntu using my mobile
<amerigo_> somebody has an idea?
<jussi01> !portables
<ubotu> Guides for smartphones and portable devices can be found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/
<jussi01> !info kmobiletools
<ubotu> kmobiletools (source: kmobiletools): KDE application for controlling your mobile phone. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3.3-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 128 kB, installed size 484 kB
<jussi01> amerigo_: ^
<amerigo_> ubotu : thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jussi01> hehe
<sausage_> /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-desktop/build: No such file or directory
<sausage_> i keep getting that error when i attempt to make
<jussi01> sausage_: make what?
<sausage_> i got a source
<sausage_> xpad360
<sausage_> just trying to make in term
<jussi01> can you point me to where you got it?
<sausage_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=404577
<sausage_> im trying to use my 360 usb controller for emulators
<sausage_> make modules -C /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-desktop/build SUBDIRS=/home/sausage/xpad360/xpad360
<sausage_> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-desktop/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<sausage_> make: *** [all] Error 2
<skeil> ramba
<heath> hello all... I'm having problems upgrading to a new kernel... can anyone help?
<intelikey> heath maybe.
<heath> I am just trying to run apt-get upgrade, and the install hangs on running grub
<intelikey> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<amerigo_> I've seen this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/ but it's refered only to tranfer file...
<amerigo_> i need something to use sony ericsson k608i like a modem...
<intelikey> heath if that doesn't get it, let me know.
<amerigo_> an obex tool i image
<heath> yeah... the problem is I have a SATA card with mirrored drives and had to follow the fake raid how to to set up the system
<heath> now I think grub can't figure out where my drives are... and I don't know how to install the kernel so I can do grub manually
<jussi01> amerigo_: I think you can do that with kppp but im not certain
<amerigo_> thank you again jussi
<intelikey> heath umm edit /boot/grub/menu.lst by hand and add the new kernel+initramfs pair       sudo mv /usr/sbin/update-grub . && sudo ln -s /bin/true /usr/sbin/update-grub && sudo dpkg --configure -a
<intelikey> it's a work around for your particular issue.  not at all a fix.        you can later move the script "~/update-grub" back into /usr/sbin  if you want to.
<intelikey> heath the replacing process goes thusly.   sudo rm /usr/sbin/update-grub && sudo mv ~/update-grub /usr/sbin
<intelikey> just mentioned so you don't inadvertantly overwrite /bin/true
<intelikey> which would be commical on some systems.   every time "true" was called it would update the menu.list  :)))
<intelikey> although very anoying on others.
<heath> wow that's a lot to take in...
<Sbucatone> heya well my problem is this : i have installed open movie editor form repository but i have not effects so i know i must install a damned plug in :D but i can't get it
<Sbucatone> anyone knows how to build that plug in
<Sbucatone> ?
<intelikey> heath also of note.  i think that the initramfs for the kernel is generated in the update-grub script.   so if the new one doesn't exist yet or is empty then#  sudo mkinitramfs -o /boot/initramfs.img-<the version you are working on> <the version you are working on>      <only if you need to manually generate a new one.
<heath> so basically I am moving update-grub so it will not run... linking true in update grubs place and what's the deconfigure going to do?
<intelikey> heath the "<the version you are working on>" for the vmlinuz-<the version you are working on> and initramfs.img-<the version you are working on> must match the one you add to menu.lst
<heath> if I just add those... do I need to do the firest thing you told me to do?
<intelikey> heath in answer to your Q ^   it will finish setting up all updated packages that might have stalled because of the issue you faced
<heath> first **
<intelikey> heath yes
<intelikey> if you don't let dpkg (or in this case "trick it into") finish setting up all packages then every time you "mess" with any package manager you will have the same problem
<rodolfo> #Ubuntu-es
<intelikey> step 1.) sudo mv /usr/sbin/update-grub . && sudo ln -s /bin/true /usr/sbin/update-grub && sudo dpkg --configure -a  #<<< finishes installing/setting up all packages "we hope"     step 2.) sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst   #<<< which i actually mentioned first. and should be accompanied with something like (ls -l /boot)   is the point where you manually add the new kernel and initramfs.img pair in a listing in the menu list for g
<intelikey> # <<< which is only ran if needed as per discovered in the "ls -l /boot" command   makes a new initramfs image      step 4.) sudo rm /usr/sbin/update-grub && sudo mv ~/update-grub /usr/sbin  # <<<simply puts things back to factory (sorta)
<heath> thanks a ton for the help... I will give that a shot.
<intelikey> there you have the whole thing in two posts     ^   copy and paste it some place safe.
<intelikey> heath note*   replace all  <strings>
<heath> will do
<intelikey> i use  <blah>   to indicate you need to enter the correct information yourself
<heath> if you turn on the news and Virgina has lost all power know it was me
<intelikey> lol
<pramod> Well there is a small thing that need to be changed about the flash plugin...
<intelikey> if you can hack the electric gird with a bogus grub string or faulty initramfs    then they need the lights turned off just to wake them up
<pramod> when i try to install superkaramba it goes to the site of "http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz" which no longer exists it seems...
<pramod> anyone can help aboute how will i be able to install my superkaramba please???
<MartinCleaver> Is there a dedicated channel for 64 bit users?
<pramod> lol this is for all kubuntu users... :P
<intelikey> !info superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba (source: kdeutils): a program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 533 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<intelikey> enable universe and install
<intelikey> !repos
<jussi01> !flash64 | pramod
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ubotu> pramod: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<pramod> ok thanx
<pramod> gonna try that
<pramod> when i try to install super karamba it downloads flashplugin-nonfree from a site which no longer works... :(
<intelikey> bah   why would this happen ?  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d59ecfe82
<ahmos> hi, when i leave my computer turned on and don't use it for about 1-2 houres .it hangs on..is that an os problem?
<intelikey> ahmos basicly speaking    yes    that is to say that the operating system is where that is most likely "bugged"   i.e. amp acpi     that does not mean that it's origen is not, or that it can not be corrected; in a "user land" application.
<intelikey> or more aptly put.   it's more likely KDE that is causing it than the kernel
<intelikey> and i might be so bold as to specify kubuntu's default setup of KDE
<intelikey> ahmos now what version of ubuntu and what version of KDE are you using ?
<ahmos> kubuntu 7.10
<ahmos> and kde 3 as i think
<andrew_> wow hardy is GREAT
<ahmos> yes kde 3.5.8
<intelikey> ahmos well if there are bugs related to that they should be on launchpad
<intelikey> if there is a known issue and solution/work-around it should be in the forums
<intelikey> or the wiki possably
<ahmos> ok thank you intelikey for your time ;)
<Bhaal> Hey guys, someone get the bot to post me the link to the compiz howto again please?
<intelikey> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<intelikey> ooops "just missed him"
<Bhaal> Whats the best way to get compiz running for kubuntu?
<intelikey> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<intelikey> idk.  never tried.
<Bhaal> Thank you
<Bhaal> Thats what I was looking for :)
<intelikey> yeah i posted it between your exit and re-entry    with an  ooops statement
<intelikey> where are the apt policies stored ?
<intelikey> i'd like to change this  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d59ecfe82
<intelikey> and if a priority of 500 is causing that.  i'll fix it.
<intelikey> that's just an area of apt that i have heretofore not delved into
<intelikey> delved not into?          gramatic question
 * intelikey stops talking to self now.
<intelikey> nick Agent_bob
<DarthWar|Y> weird.. http://google.com/trends?q=%28open+suse%7Copensuse%29%2Cubuntu&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0
<gerard> hello
<vlt> Hello. I installed network-manager-openvpn. When I connect to an OpenVPN server using KNetworkManager instead of conf files my default route is set to the tun device. Why? How to avoid this?
<gerard>  need help
<vlt> !ask | gerard
<ubotu> gerard: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<gerard> installing a network printer
<Dr_willis> is it ok if i ask abou asking to ask questions?
<Dr_willis> :)
<vlt> gerard: That's a difficult question.
<gerard> ok can u help
<vlt> gerard: What exactly is the problem?
<Dr_willis> Whats the specific issue? ive installed my network printers rather easially
<ahmos> hi, i need a powerful download manager program
<Dr_willis> !find wget
<ubotu> Found: wget, epiphany-extension-gwget, gwget, wget-el
<Dr_willis> !info gwget
<ubotu> gwget (source: gwget2): GNOME front-end for wget. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 230 kB, installed size 1292 kB
<Dr_willis> No kde front end to wget! egads. :)
<gerard> can't see print server
<joseph> Dr_willis: why don't you develop one, eh?
<Dr_willis> joseph,  i rarely need a download manager.
<joseph> Dr_willis: it would be nice, though.
<Dr_willis> go for it. :)
<joseph> heh
<joseph> if i could "code" more than configuring my irc client, i certainly would
<pedro> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Dr_willis> !ibex
<ubotu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex
<pedro> does someone have the valve steam installed on kubuntu
<pedro> ??
<Dr_willis> pedro,  ive heard it works.. but i dont mess with it.
<Dr_willis> the wine forums proberly discuss it in detail
<Dr_willis> !appdb
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<vjsp> rcconf and sysv-rc-conf aren't showing all the /etc/init.d/ scripts, even when run by root.. why is that ?
<pedro> i have an error on my wine
<ere4si> pedro: the good folks at #winehq might be best at helping
 * Dr_willis agrees
<croconile> ping
<nosrednaekim> pong
<croconile> no ops here :@
<ere4si> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<nosrednaekim> oh yeah.... there are opps I think...
<nosrednaekim> LOL
<croconile> !ping
<ere4si> !pong
<ubotu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<croconile> hehe
<ere4si> haha
<croconile> I wanna cancel my kubuntu-shipit order
<croconile> does anybody knows how ?
<ere4si> ?
<croconile> https://shipit.kubuntu.org/myrequest
<nosrednaekim> great article here http://webserver.computoredge.com/online.mvc?zone=SD&session=4bbc82356eb89f89cea2cf170e093e4a
<croconile> 1 CDs requested on 2008-02-20. 1 CDs were approved and sent to the shipping company on 2008-02-26. Please note requests usually take from 4 to 6 weeks to deliver, depending on the country of shipping.
<nosrednaekim> croconile» why do you want to cancel?its free...
<croconile> I don't want it
<croconile> it's better to leave it for someone who acctually needs it
<nosrednaekim> croconile» then throw it out.....  its probably a bit late for that
<croconile> o
<croconile> thx
<Oakbox> Hi all, I just installed kde 4 along side my normal version, and now some of my application have changed style colours!  I cant seem to change it back..  has anyone got any ideas?
<ere4si> !kde4
<nosrednaekim> croconile» really, they are quite cheap....give it away to someone and the effect will be the same
<nosrednaekim> Oakbox» what apps
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<nosrednaekim> Oakbox» any QT4 apps will change their style
<Oakbox> nosrednaekim: skype and Texmaker
<nosrednaekim> !info texmaker
<ubotu> texmaker (source: texmaker): A Cross-Platform LaTeX Editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1401 kB, installed size 2940 kB
<Oakbox> nosrednaekim: thanks do you know how  i change back the QT4 style?
<nosrednaekim> Oakbox» yeah.. those are both QT4 apps.
<nosrednaekim> Oakbox» you don't like the Oxygen look?
<nosrednaekim> Oakbox» you can log into kde4, run its system settings, and change the style to something different
<Oakbox> i tried that and it didnt work (im still using KDE 3.x) just wanted to see what KDE4 was like
<nosrednaekim> Oakbox» that didn't work? what did you change the theme too?
<nosrednaekim> clearlooks should have been close enough
<Oakbox> nosrednaekim: erm tbh i can remember i think its was default colour scheme, all the colours changed in kde4 but not in kde 3.x
<nosrednaekim> Oakbox» oh... your problem is with the colors?
<Oakbox> nosrednaekim: yeah sorry though i said :S
<nosrednaekim> Oakbox» ah.. you did.....my bad.
<Oakbox> nosrednaekim: the dark colours are no good for me writing in my tex app i cant see anything properly :)
<Oakbox> nosrednaekim: thats ok :)
<Oakbox> i tried to purge kde4 and that didnt work either
<nosrednaekim> Oakbox» right.... you changed it to a lighter scheme in kde4, and it changed their look within KDE4..... but when you logged into kde3 again, the colors were dark again. Thats the problem?
<Oakbox> nosrednaekim: yes thats correct
<nosrednaekim> Oakbox» let me find the qt4 style rc file.
<Oakbox> nosrednaekim: thank you so much for you help :)
<nosrednaekim> hmm,can't find one. try erasing your ~/.kde4
<Oakbox> nosrednaekim: i tried that, but when i run texmaker it creates it again.... :(
<nosrednaekim> Oakbox» it creates .kde4? wow.How did you uninstall kde4? exact command please.
<Oakbox> erm sudo apt-get purge kde4-core
<Tm_T> !away > TimS
<Tm_T> TimS: thanks ;)
<Oakbox> Doh nosrednaekim has left i dont suppose anyone else coul help me with changing QT4 colours, kde4 changed them!
<jussi01> Oakbox: try in #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<Oakbox> jussi01: thanks :)
<Vermux> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Vermux> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<ere4si> !ffmpeg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Vermux> what the difference between xine and mplayer?
<Vermux> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jussi01> !info xine
<ubotu> Package xine does not exist in gutsy
<Vermux> ?
<jussi01> hmm, xine is a backend iirc
<blackflag-at-wor> hello all :)
<ere4si> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<blackflag-at-wor> how can I download a directory via sftp?
<blackflag-at-wor> can someone help?
<Vermux> which package should I download? xine-ui?
<jussi01> blackflag-at-wor: sftp:/address in konq
<Vermux> xine-plugin?
<blackflag-at-wor> I want to do this under console
<jussi01> Vermux: it would help for you to tell us what you are trying to do?
<jussi01> !scp
<ubotu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<blackflag-at-wor> ahh, is that not possible with sftp?
<jussi01> blackflag-at-wor: I thin there will be a directory option for scp
<blackflag-at-wor> yes, I was looking for this but can not find a hint
<Oakbox> blackflag-at-wor: i think you can use -r on a dir :)
<Vermux> jussi01: Im trying to watch the video in http://www.nrg.co.il/online/10/ART1/503/329.html
<Oakbox> blackflag-at-wor: scp -r bob@remote:/dir ./ as an example
<blackflag-at-wor> hmm, when I do get -r I get invalid command
<Vermux> jussi01: it doesnt work
<Vermux> jussi01: vlc doesnt play it
<Vermux> jussi01: Im using firefox
<jussi01> !enter | Vermux
<ubotu> Vermux: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Vermux> jussi01: since cuplayer cannot be used under Linux, I installed the followingL http://userstyles.org/styles/2208
<Oakbox> blackflag-at-wor: or scp bob@remote:/dir/* ./       i know something like that works...
<nosrednaekim> Oakbox» sorry, I had to go... did you fix it?
<Oakbox> nosrednaekim: no i havent :( no one else seems to have an answer for me
<nosrednaekim> Oakbox» how did you remove kde4? you probably didn't remove everything.
<Oakbox> nosrednaekim: i did: sudo apt-get purge ked4-core
<Oakbox> nosrednaekim: thats all i did to install it....
<blackflag-at-wor> ahh cool that works, thanks!
<Oakbox> blackflag-at-wor: np :)
<nosrednaekim> Oakbox» ok, now you need to do "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<blackflag-at-wor> Im wondering how to to this with sftp, is there a way?
<Oakbox> nosrednaekim: aah ok i will give it a go
<nosrednaekim> blackflag-at-wor» to do what? sorry, I got here a bit late
<nosrednaekim> Oakbox» kde4-core is simply a metapackage
<blackflag-at-wor> download a directory with sftp
<nosrednaekim> so removing it does almost nothing
<blackflag-at-wor> I was only able to download a file but not a directory
<jussi01> blackflag-at-wor: man sftp ;)
<blackflag-at-wor> hmm i was looking at man, I will look again!!
<Oakbox> nosrednaekim: aah good to know, though you will not like my results :) it still has the dark colours and the .kde4 dir still comes back when i run texmaker once i have deleted it.... :(
<blackflag-at-wor> thanks for help!!!
<nosrednaekim> man doesn't say anything about Dir's that I can see
<nosrednaekim> then again... it doesn't say ti doesn't work for dirs
<nosrednaekim> Oakbox» humph...
<Vermux> jussi01: any solution?
<Oakbox> nosrednaekim: yeah :) buggin me too
<Bayko> hello
<Bayko> everytime i try to bring up google it gives cant access server
<jussi01> Vermux: Im playing around with it
<Bayko> same with every page
<nosrednaekim> Oakbox» what doe "apt-cache policy kdebase-bin-kde4" say
<nosrednaekim> Bayko» does ping work?
<Bayko> no
<nosrednaekim> Bayko» but IRC does?
<Bayko> strangley enough
<Bayko> konqueror and firefox both
<Oakbox> blackflag-at-wor: can you use sftp with wile char to do it like scp ./*
<Bayko> would playing around nmap cause this
<nosrednaekim> Bayko» try pinging an IP....."ping 72.14.205.103"
<Bayko> k sec
<Oakbox> nosrednaekim:
<Oakbox> kdebase-bin-kde4:
<Oakbox>   Installed: (none)
<nosrednaekim> Bayko» maybe...depends who you are nmaping ;)
<Oakbox>   Candidate: 4:4.0.1-0ubuntu2~gutsy1~ppa1
<Oakbox>   Version table:
<Oakbox>      4:4.0.1-0ubuntu2~gutsy1~ppa1 0
<Oakbox>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net gutsy/main Packages
<oem> how can I try KDE4 using apt-get
<nosrednaekim> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<jussi01> !paste | Oakbox
<ubotu> Oakbox: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Bayko> cant ping by ip or domain
<nosrednaekim> Oakbox» pastebin..... but ok.
<jussi01> nosrednaekim: Oakbox please take the kde4 discussion to #kubuntu-kde4
<Bayko> would playing in Nmap cause me to lose cxn to google intermittently?
<oem> is there a way I can upgrade to kde4 without using the image cd?
<Bayko> arggg
<jussi01> !kde4 | oem
<ubotu> oem: KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<jussi01> hello BluesKaj
<Oakbox> jussi01: sorry im new at this irc stuff :s
<BluesKaj> hi jussi01
<jussi01> Oakbox: your fine ;)
<Vermux> jussi01: I installed xine. how do I tell FFOx to use xine to watch that video?
<ccvp> hahahha, a clean install of ubuntu 7.10, needs "196 update patches" out of the box.............thats 1,000 worse then windows ever was with security patches/updates.
<trappist> ccvp: of course, ubuntu comes with 1000x more software than windows...
<nosrednaekim> ccvp» they aren't all securty related I don't think
<ccvp> i know
<ccvp> even some of the windows update patches
<ccvp> arent all security related,
<ccvp> they add more functionality
<ccvp> but ..........196 from a 7.10 current iso?
<ccvp> jeez
<Vermux> how do I tell firefox to use xine to watch a video in a website?
<ccvp> vermux, awwww
<ccvp> your from chicago
<ccvp> you supporting "obama" :) ?
<jussi01> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ccvp> heh
<Vermux> ccvp: no
<BluesKaj> Vermux: install the mozilla-xine plugin
<Vermux> go back tu russia
<ccvp> what is "kubuntu" heh, i always thought it was a channel typo
<ccvp> and people simply idled in a typo'd chat room
<ccvp> :)
<jussi01> !kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> ccvp: yes, but these patches tend to be a bit smaller, and while a single windows update patch will patch an entire app, a linux patch has a separate entry for each part of the application
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Vermux> BluesKaj: I have it installed
<ccvp> my 196 patches just installed
<ccvp> time to reboot heh
<ccvp> on the laptop
<Anas> i use kmess as hotmail messenger but i cannt see any yahoo contacts i already have yahoo contacts in my hot messenger is there any way to see them? or is there other program i can use allow me to handle both contacts?
<jussi01> Anas: kopete
<jussi01> !kopete | Anas
<ubotu> Anas: Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) is supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !gaim
<ccvp> I wiped out Vista on my Vostro 1500, that has Core 2 Duo T7250(2.0 ghz), 2gig ram, Nvidia 8400M GS, 160gb 7200 RPM HD, 15.4" wxga+ monitor
<ccvp> will this laptop run 7.10 decent?
<jussi01> ccvp: that should be more than fine
<nosrednaekim> ccvp» yes
<ccvp> its a dell laptop
<ccvp> im gonna check to see if wireless works after reboot
<Daisuke_Ido> ccvp: what's the wireless chipset?
<ccvp> dunno
<ccvp> reboot will check after
<ccvp> but overall so far the OS seems snapier/more responsive
<BluesKaj> Vermux:  some sites use flash, like youtube , others windows media type video , so make sure you have the 'flash plugin-nonfree' installed too
<ccvp> then Vista did
<Anas> i dont have yahoo account but i have yahoo clients on hotmail account kobete let me open yahoo account and hotmail account did anyone get what i want to say
<nosrednaekim> Anas» i'm afraid not...
<jussi01> Anas: I understand. they should all show up in kmess
<Vermux> BluesKaj: cant find it in search
<Anas> no i can see only hotmail contacts
<jussi01> Anas: You are talking about yahoo addresses using msn messenger accounts correct?
<Vermux> BluesKaj: how do i use xine to watch a video when using firefox?
<ccvp> hmmmm weird
<ccvp> evidently everything works
<ccvp> except my sound
<jussi01> ccvp: do you know which sound card?
<BluesKaj> it's automatic...it depends what the site uses ..could be flashplugin-nonfree is what you need
<ccvp> http://support.dell.com/support/topics/global.aspx/support/product_support/en/product_support_central?c=us&cs=04&l=en&s=bsd
<ccvp> thats my laptop
<SpamInaCan> when i load up the new alpha (and all older versions) this happens on my screen can i fix this???, http://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo02hr0.jpg
<Vermux> BluesKaj: I have the flash plugin installed
<BluesKaj> well, stuff to do ..bbl
<ccvp> STAC 92XX C-Major HD Audio
<Anas> i add yahoo email for friends to my hotmail messenger i dont have yahoo email on kmess i log to my hotmail but i cannt see any of yahoo contacts
<jussi01> ccvp: thats an intel one correct?
<ccvp> checking
<ccvp> Dell Sigmatel STAC 92XX C-Major HD Audio
<jussi01> hrrrm... not sure on those, they might be the same chipset as the intel ones
<SpamInaCan> please help me.....
<jussi01> !sound | ccvp first try this
<ubotu> ccvp first try this: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jussi01> SpamInaCan: patience, im looking
<Vermux> Is there something similar to  multimedia connectivity application in firefox?
<nosrednaekim> SpamInaCan» wow... thats  an error I only saw in KDE4
<SpamInaCan> that is not kde4....
<SpamInaCan> this happens in every version (or well kubuntu and ubuntu) i have tried
<Anas> jussi01: i add yahoo email for friends to my hotmail messenger i dont have yahoo email on kmess i log to my hotmail but i cannt see any of yahoo contacts
<jussi01> !intelhda | ccvp: if it doesnt work you can try this
<ubotu> ccvp: if it doesnt work you can try this: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<nosrednaekim> SpamInaCan» from what I recall, it was a problem with X resolution detection.....this happened on gutsy too?
<mot> how do i burn a dvd .img file to a cd?
<SpamInaCan> and this is not an old laptop btw..., its brand spankin new... i got it on valentines day.....
<jussi01> I got to run, see you all later.
<SpamInaCan> yes, i have tried the alpha of kubuntu (in the pix...), 7.10 (ubuntu/kubuntu) 7.04 (ubuntu/kubuntu)
<Daisuke_Ido> SpamInaCan: i was trying to answer in the other channel
<Daisuke_Ido> install krandrtray
<SpamInaCan> well my res is 1024x800 :)
<Daisuke_Ido> a nice convenient little app that's saved my but when that's happened
<Daisuke_Ido> 1024 or 1280?
<SpamInaCan> 1280 oppps
<SpamInaCan> so it is loading 1024x786?
<Vermux> how do I open asp file?
<SpamInaCan> x is loading right since my mouse can go over in that area right?
<SpamInaCan> vermux asp is windows....
<Vermux> asf object?
<nosrednaekim> SpamInaCan» I suppose....
<Vermux> I want to open asf video
<SpamInaCan> i like the bigger res (lol)
<ccvp> jussi01
<ccvp> i think i found a thread on ubuntuforums.org that solves it
<ccvp> sudo apt-get install module-assistant
<ccvp> m-a update
<ccvp> m-a prepare
<ccvp> m-a a-i alsa
<ccvp> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=5d3c2b1a097e5f94804f4501f369cd43&t=569082&page=2
<Daisuke_Ido> SpamInaCan: yeah, you're going to need krandrtray, or some way of changing your resolution
<nosrednaekim> SpamInaCan» this is a liveCD, right?
<Daisuke_Ido> should be a matter of just switching it to 1280x800
<Vermux> where is mplayer located in the computer?
<harmental> hey guys...is it normal that "echo $TMP" returns a blank line?
<SpamInaCan> yes live cd
<SpamInaCan> brb gotta toss stuff in dryer
<harmental> (im trying to solve kded overload problem)
<ccvp> seems theres an issue
<ccvp> when plugging in usb headphones
<ccvp> and vice versa taking out, sound will perm come through speakers, and not redirect to headsets heh
<ccvp> reading more . . . .
<SpamInaCan> bk
<SpamInaCan> will my RTL8187B (wifi card) work on linux?
<SpamInaCan> do i need ndiswrapper or anything like that?
<nosrednaekim> SpamInaCan» if it doesn't work out of the box, ndiswrapper should fix it up:)
<ere4si> !wireless | SpamInaCan
<ubotu> SpamInaCan: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ccvp> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller
<ere4si> !info ndiswrapper
<SpamInaCan> am i going to have to change my res every boot?
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in gutsy
<nosrednaekim> SpamInaCan» if you keep using the liveCD, yes ;)
<Vermux> how do I find where Mplayer is installed, so firefox can use it to open files?
<SpamInaCan> !info ndiswrapper-ultis
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper-ultis does not exist in gutsy
<oem_> how to make java to work in konqueor
<SpamInaCan> !info ndiswrapper*
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in gutsy
<SpamInaCan> nosrednaekim live cd for testing :)
<nosrednaekim> SpamInaCan» well, if you install, you will not have to change the res every time
<mrx_> hi. i am first-time user of kubuntu and got some problems... somebody help?
<SpamInaCan> btw before i run what version of ubuntu should i install?
<SpamInaCan> 8.0x or 7.10?
<ere4si> mrx_, you just state your prob here then whoever knows will answer
<mrx_> i can not install any packages with package manager
<Arwen> I'm trying to setup my own apt repository, anyone got any advice on cheap/free hosting plans?
<SpamInaCan> why not mrx?
<SpamInaCan> arwen you could use launchpad :)
<Arwen> say what? lol
<ere4si> 8.04 comes out in april SpamInaCan  - it is beta 'till then
<SpamInaCan> what
<mrx_> there is some java programs i tried to install, but they were likely to be faulty and i can not remove them from package manager?
<Arwen> what was that about launchpad?
<SpamInaCan> what?*** (sorry.....)
<SpamInaCan> yes you can host your own repo on launchpad :)
<nosrednaekim> SpamInaCan» 7.10 for now.
<nosrednaekim> !PPA | Arwen
<ubotu> Arwen: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<SpamInaCan> Thanks everyone for there help :D
<Arwen> nosrednaekim, no thanks, not till they let me use gpg keys
<jpatrick> Arwen: they do
<mrx_> how do i install mplayer+
<SpamInaCan> mrx_ very carefully?, well cya peeps i have to run to work :D
<jpatrick> !mplayer
<jpatrick> !info mplayer | mrx_
<SpamInaCan> !info wesnoth
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<Pici> Wait for it... some people are abusing the bot in #ubuntu
<ubotu> mrx_: mplayer (source: mplayer): The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu13.1 (gutsy), package size 3775 kB, installed size 9428 kB
<ubotu> wesnoth (source: wesnoth): fantasy turn-based strategy game. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.6-1ubuntu2.4 (gutsy), package size 1963 kB, installed size 4472 kB
<mrx_> package manager does not work
<SpamInaCan> mrx did you enable the extra repos?
<ere4si> mrx_, have you got all the repositories enabled?
<mrx_> don't know??? what is that?
<mrx_> i am just used to windows
<harmental> guys...could you please share with me what is the output you find for: echo $TMP
<ere4si> !repos | mrx_
<ubotu> mrx_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Vermux> I used konqueror instead of ffox to open the video and it works
<Vermux> no need for ugly xine or mplayer
<Daisuke_Ido> harmental: i get nothing.
<nosrednaekim> harmental» blank
<harmental> nosrednaekim: shouldnt TMP poit towards /tmp?
<nosrednaekim> not if its not a global variable
<nosrednaekim> "echo $ETC" doesn't show anything if you know what I mean.
<harmental> nosrednaekim: oooh....Another question then.....im experiencing some serious issues after upgrading to kde 3.5.9.....every time i plug a usb drive the kded process overloads mi proc....(90% actually)....also i can only mount one drive...the second one is not even recognized......
<harmental> i need desperate help here.....
<mrunagi> desperste help?
<mrunagi> er
<mrunagi> k
 * mrunagi hushes
<harmental> "desperate"...:oP
<nosrednaekim> you desperately need help;)
<mrunagi> yea i do
<mrunagi> i now run 3 operating systems
<mrunagi> whats WRONG with me!
<harmental> well...something like that...
<nosrednaekim> harmental» uhhh.... is the second one recognized by dmesg?
<rewati> hello i have problem with my wifi can somebuddy help
<harmental> nosrednaekim: what??
<nosrednaekim> rewati» whats the problem?
<rewati> i am not able to connect to wireless
<rewati> my wifi is running
<mrunagi> !wireless
<nosrednaekim> harmental» uhh... wait.... you are plugging in two USB drives at the same time?
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Vermux> is there a utility for fire fox that controls multimedia?
<rewati> wifi led is on
<mrunagi> rewati: doesnt always mean its set up right
<rewati> i used restricted driver
<rewati> it was workin then
<mrx_> can not get it to work even though repositories are right =((
<rewati> i am not able to see the available network
<harmental> nosrednaekim: first i plug one usb drive in one slot....i gets automatically mounted but kded starts eating up my precious clock cycles, then (without unplugging the first drive) i plug a second HDD into another usb slot.....but it doesnt even get mounted...
<mrx_> watching divx movies with Caffeine player lags terrible...
<nosrednaekim> harmental» I see.
<nosrednaekim> rewati» but it was working before?
<rewati> yes
<mrunagi> then use the restricted driver..
<rewati> i was workin on my wire less
<rewati> but now somethin went wrong and i am not able to connect to the available network
<nosrednaekim> rewati» probably your interfaces file.... run this command "kdesudo kate /etc/network/interfaces" and erase(or comment out) the section that refers to your wireless card
<jackault> what's the difference between kdesudo and normal sudo ?
<nosrednaekim> !kdesudo
<ubotu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<rewati> nosrednaekim
<rewati> auto lo
<rewati> iface lo inet loopback
<rewati> address 127.0.0.1
<rewati> netmask 255.0.0.0
<rewati> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<rewati> auto eth1
<rewati> this is my output
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mrx_> i get some error like "An error was found when the changes should be archieved" when i try install stuff with package manager..... what is wrong?
<nosrednaekim> rewati» ok,comment out (put a # before) the lines refering to eth1
<mrunagi> pasting in channel ftw
<rewati> nosrednaekim i did it on last to line
<nosrednaekim> ok... save the file.
<rewati> i did that
<Arwen> ick, ppa sucks
<Arwen> anyone got any ideas about free hosting?
<rewati> nosrednaekim now what to do
<jackault> Wow, I could've used that tip about kdesudo a long time ago. I kept messing up permissions of stuff cause of it....
<nosrednaekim> rewati» "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
 * BluesKaj now has a vehicle free of road salt ..yesss!
<nosrednaekim> rewati» a "sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart" might be neccesary to put knetworkmanager back in line
<rewati> it says ignoring unknown interface eth1
<genii> BluesKaj: Too bad it's gonna snow again soon
<rewati> nosrednaekim it says ignoring unknown interface eth1
<nosrednaekim> rewati» pastebin the results of "iwconfig"
<BluesKaj> let it snow ...it had to be done , was bugging me.We're getting a few flurries but nothing substantial, genii
<nosrednaekim> !info kdm
<ubotu> kdm (source: kdebase): X display manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2.2 (gutsy), package size 648 kB, installed size 1568 kB
<MurielGodoi> Hi,  I got 'NTFS Signature is missing' when trying to mount my ntfs partition, Had anyone faced that before?
<rewati> nosrednaekim http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57834/
<nosrednaekim> rewati» looks good.
<nosrednaekim> rewati» is knetworkmanager working now?
<jackault> I know kde4 can be installed pretty easily on the existing kubuntu but any idea on when it's becoming default?
<nosrednaekim> !khardy
<ubotu> Kubuntu Hardy Heron expects to ship with both KDE 3 and KDE 4 as 2 separate disks. KDE 4 should be offered by shipit. The KDE 3 CD will be commercially supported for 18 months and KDE 4 will be community supported.
<jpatrick> jackault: Alpha 5 had KDE 4
<jackault> Ah, thanks nosrednaekim, jpatrick
<frank232> will kde4 be in the main repository for hardy?
<mrx_> i get the error : error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.... when i try to open mplayer video. what is wrong?
<nosrednaekim> frank232» YES
<Arwen> wtf, I uploaded a package to PPA and it doesn't show up...
<harmental> what are the "unsupported packages" in adept....is it safe to use them?
<harmental> and also...Whats the difference between "safe upgrade" and "full upgrade"?
<nosrednaekim> Arwen» takes a while for it to build
<nosrednaekim> Arwen» BTW... #launchpad would probably be better
<Arwen> oh yeah, do I upload to "~anon32" or "anon32"?
<runlevelten> The clues are in the words "unsupported", "safe", and "full". :)
<Arwen> and ok...
<runlevelten> harmental: ^
<sigma_1234> how do you network linux with a apple mac?
<nosrednaekim> harmental» unsupported are usually quite safe, they are just not commercially supported
<harmental> nosrednaekim: thats the answer i was looking for...thx!
<sigma_1234> !apple
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apple - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> sigma_1234» NFS should work
<harmental> nosrednaekim: what about safe and full upgrades?
<sigma_1234> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<runlevelten> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<runlevelten> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<nosrednaekim> harmental» not sure about that....full upgrade might be to hardy, but I kinda doubt that
<frank232> nosrednaekim: harmental: full upgrade might be dist-upgrade and safe upgrade just upgrade but I'm not sure
<harmental> nosrednaekim: and how do i upgrade to hardy? is it enough to change gutsy to hardy in my sources?
<PriceChild> !hardy | harmental
<ubotu> harmental: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> harmental» yes... but you rpobably don't want to do that
<harmental> nosrednaekim: actually im trying to solve this fu*** kded problem....
<harmental> i wondered i maybe hardy got the answer....
<nosrednaekim> harmental» it may.... but if it does, its probably bound to have a ton more problems.
<harmental> nosrednaekim: ok...so what should i do..its really difficult to work like this....
<harmental> y usb drives are very important......
<nosrednaekim> harmental» indeed....first of all, please file a bug.... second.... I don't know....
<harmental> there already some bugs posted...but not visible answer
<rewati> hi
<nosrednaekim> hi rewatidid you get it fixed?
<nosrednaekim> harmental» hum.. you could always try to use kde4 :)
<rewati> ya its showin network but i am unable to connect into it
<rewati> nosrednaekim ya its showin network but i am unable to connect into it
<harmental> nosrednaekim: done that...but kde4 is really buggy right now....
<nosrednaekim> rewati» is it encrypted?
<nosrednaekim> harmental» ok.
<nosrednaekim> harmental» when did you last try it?
<harmental> last week.....didnt like it....
<nosrednaekim> ah..ok
<Anas> i havr LMME src i want to install it how could i install from source??
<nosrednaekim> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<coreymon77> are we sure we need to do it with the source?
<coreymon77> no binary ppackages?
<rewati> nosrednaekim no
<nosrednaekim> rewati» well you can alwasy connect from the command line then
<rewati> nosrednaekim ok how to do that
<nosrednaekim> rewati» well, run "sudo iwconfig eth1 ESSID DeDE && sudo dhclient eth1"
<coreymon77> ooh
<coreymon77> wifi problems
<coreymon77> darn no time to help though
<javier>  
<Anas> i think i was use make , make install is that right?? i allready download the src
<reese> hi. i just configured a gprs bluetooth connection, but I'm having problem connecting msn with kopete.. is there some files that I have to configure in order to make it work?
<kamesh> Anas: 1) ./configure 2) make 3) make install
<rewati> nosrednaekim its not workin givin some error
<kamesh> You should first try and read the readme file and the install file
<kamesh> they should have detailed descriptions
<nosrednaekim> rewati» BRB....
<rewati> nosrednaekim BRB????
<jackaultbutnot> rewati: It means that he'll be right back. What was the problem you're facing?
<kamesh> BRB : be right back
<rewati> actually i am not able to work with my wireless
<rewati> its showing available network but its not connecting
<JoeJoe> Kubuntu installation appearantly divided my harddrive into three sections. The sections were linux is accessible, but i get the error message "Hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000" when i try to access the two others. what is wrong?
<kamesh> rewati@ try restarting your ADSl
<rewati> ADSl ????
<kamesh> joejoe @ is that partition ntfs formatted
<kamesh> ADSL
<kamesh> rewati @ how are you connected to the internet ?
<kamesh> through a wireless device in your home called ADSL (like dlink etcc..)
<rewati> right now i am connect through ethernet
<kamesh> power it of first and then wait for 10 sec and then power it on..
<kamesh> check if this works or not
<JoeJoe> kamesh. i don't know???
<JoeJoe> can i format the partion in kubuntu?
<kamesh> joejoe @ is it on an external usb device ?
<JoeJoe> no
<JoeJoe> it's just a different partion
<JoeJoe> one harddrive
<kamesh> joejoe @ click on Startmenu (Kmenu) > system settings > (go to Advanced tab) > click on Disk and File systems
<Anas> kamesh: i tried ./configure i got bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<kamesh> joejoe @ then you could see the partitions there and the type of formatting as well
<rewati> kamesh i amm conected through ethernet
<kamesh> then report back tlo me
<kamesh> Anas @ You have to be in that directory and then do ./configure
<reese> anybody else having problems with the msn account with kopete?
<reese> or is it just me?
<Anas> kamesh:i know that and i did that
<kamesh> Anas @ Can you find configure file in that directory ?
<JoeJoe> kamesh, and then what=?
<jackaultbutnot> reese: I can login just fine. What error does it show you?
<Anas> kamesh@ no but theere is Makefile.am & Makefile.in
<kamesh> JoeJoe @ Check if the partition you are having problems with is an ntfs one.. because ntfs partitions usually have this problem
<JoeJoe> the second partion says Type:ext3 and is /dev/sda2??++
<BluesKaj> kamesh @ ,...what is the @ supposed to do
<JoeJoe> what should i do??
<BluesKaj> kamesh:  drop the @ it doesn't do anything , the nick is highlighted if it's spelled properly.The @ does nothing on irc.
<kamesh> Anas: try "make all-recursive"
<yuji> is there a way to start a new shell starting in the same directory ?
<kamesh> sorry guys I have to leave now
<kamesh> ciao
<Anas> kamesh: make: *** No rule to make target `all-recursive'.  Stop.
<voicu> hi, i'm running proftpd on a computer i have it takes ages to connect from another computer in the local network. the transfer speed is fine though (up to 10mb/s). any idea why?
<BanTam> can Konquerer be safely removed withoutbreaking anything?
<nosrednaekim> BanTam» I wouldn't bet on it...
<BanTam> thats what i was thinking..lol
<nosrednaekim> BanTam» you could always give it a shot and see what it tries to take with it
<anas> hi
<ccvp> http://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=censeilk5.jpg
<ccvp> lol
<jpatrick> !ot | ccvp
<ubotu> ccvp: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ccvp> what's a good, high quality, app to virtually mount bin/cue/iso files in ubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> ccvp: for iso all you need is the mount command
<SlimeyPete> not sure about the others though.
<ccvp> http://www.slysoft.com/en/virtual-clonedrive.html
<ccvp> i just may run that in wine
<frank232> ccvp: that wont work in wine
<ccvp> ?
<frank232> ccvp: that definitely has a windows driver which won't be emulated by wine
<ccvp> hmmm
<ccvp> its not loading on double click
<ccvp> gonna rm it bleh
<ccvp> what is native in linux i can use instead?
<chronos__> Does kubuntu have a codec pack aside from kubuntu-restricted?
<frank232> ccvp: cdemu and acetoneiso can create virtual drives in linux.
<ccvp> apt-get install acetoneiso?
<frank232> ccvp: um i'm not sure if aceoneiso is in the repos
<chronos__> You can for sure get it from kdelook
<ccvp> wtf, i just randomly remembered a weird dream i had last night . . . odd.......... i walked into my basement, and saw a secret trap door, that was covered by cob webs, and below that basement, was like a basement from the 1700's.....old ancient valuables......there were 250 yr old vultures , that were albino and still alive . . . .besides valuable stamps and other items, that were long lost....
<ccvp> a hidden basement, below a basement
<ccvp> cdemu.sourceforge.net - a decent package?
<Arwen> ccvp, well, Linux can already mount ISO images
<Arwen> so unless you need one of the conversion tools in it
<SlimeyPete> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<chronos__> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rewati> hi there
<rewati> my sound is notworkin on laptop
<rewati> can anybody help
<rewati> me
<rewati> my sound is notworkin on laptop can anybody help me
<jpatrick> !sound | rewati
<ubotu> rewati: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jpatrick> !repeat > rewati
<El-Notorio-K-Dog> Testing my IRC client
<jackaultbutnot> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<El-Notorio-K-Dog> amigo: do you readme ?
<amigo> El-Notorio-K-Dog: нуы
<amigo> El-Notorio-K-Dog: yes
<El-Notorio-K-Dog> aigh't
<El-Notorio-K-Dog> ;)
<El-Notorio-K-Dog> tnx
<El-Notorio-K-Dog> exit
<rewati> hi my sound is not workin sm1 can help
<Arwen> gcc options look really funny... "-funroll-loops"
<Arwen> funrolls!
<Arwen> (and yes, I know that's -f + "unroll-loops")
<zimon> rewati: is arts running?
<rewati> zimon how to check that
<zimon> ps aux |grep artsd
<Juzam> Is it possible to install Kubuntu on a RAID-0-Array?
<rewati> zimon ya i think so it is giving two process name
<zimon> rewati: ok. what's the output of "lspci |grep -i audio" and "cat /proc/asound/card*/codec* |grep -i codec" ?
<rewati> zimon 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<rewati> zimon
<rewati> Codec: SigmaTel STAC9228
<rewati> Codec: Conexant ID 2c06
<zimon> rewati: alright. exactly the same as mine. that isn't supported by ubuntu's snd-hda-intel driver ... they misconfigured something
<rewati> zimon ok then how to get it work
<zimon> rewati: you need to get ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.16.tar.bz2 and compile the driver manually
<frank232> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rewati> zimon i downloaded it now how to compile it and install it
<zimon> rewati: you need to run ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel --with-card-options=hda-codec-sigmatel,hda-codec-conexant
<zimon> rewati: for the steps: see INSTALL and README
<rewati> zimon are u there
<zimon> rewati: yes
<rewati> zimon i installed it and it was sucess
<rewati> zimon but still there is no sound
<zimon> rewati: so you've got sound now?
<rewati> it gave waring that it is muted
<zimon> rewati: ah. run alsamixer in a konsole and unmute all channels
<rewati> so i started alsa mixer and i saw it was not muted it was full
<rewati> zimon ok i did that but still its not workin
<zimon> rewati: what did the two digits beneath the bars say? 00 or MM?
<rewati> it says 00
<zimon> rewati: hm .. that should be alright.
<rewati> zimon ok
<rewati> zimon how???
<zimon> rewati: maybe i forgot something ... you could try recompile it with --with-card-options=all .... that makes the driver a bit large, but doesn't cause problems
<zimon> rewati: or you didn't reload the module properly. do the last lines of dmesg show something with snd-hda-intel?
<rewati> zimon i am recompiling it with option = all
<rewati> it says successfully compiled
 * lysli is away: Parti pour l'instant.
<jpatrick> !away > lysli
<zimon> rewati: erm .. you did run make install, right?
<zimon> rewati: not just ./configure && make
<rewati> zimon yes
<rewati> make was also successful
<rewati> and
<storbeck> rewati: What sound card do you have?
<rewati> make install was also good
<ringlej> I remember a while back using some tool to convert an RPM to APT, but I can't remember the name of it...
<tekteen> alien
<zimon> rewati: so try the new module. that has to work :-)
<ringlej> tekteen: that's it. thanks!
<tekteen> np
<rewati> zimo which one
<storbeck> rewati: What sound card do you have?
<zimon> rewati: the one you built with ...=all
<tekteen> !alien > ringlej
<ccvp> what's this crap about "generic error" when trying to delete files that were originally mounted with a mounting tool like acetoneiso2? I somehow put the original mounted data into a void, and the mounted data is still floating on my desktop....cannot remove to trash, "Generic Error"
<ringlej> tekteen: I was wanting to install the latest version of gquilt on my system. what sort of bad thing could happen?
<tekteen> ringlej: rpm and apt are different
<tekteen> any number of problems could happen
<tekteen> ringlej: why not install it from source
<hydrogen> that presents it's own set of problems...
<ringlej> Ok. I'll remove the gquilt that I currently have and install from source instead.
<ringlej> hmm. I could install to /usr/local/
<tekteen> ringlej: if nothing is happening it should be fine
<ringlej> ok
<MartinsGustyWait> in http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/ - why is there no gutsy-commercial?
<rewati> zimo which one
<zimon> rewati: the one you just built. with the ...=all option
 * MartinCleaver reads https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/140807
<harmental> i think i found the solution for the kded overload problem..if someone has been experiencing the same issue he can contact me...
<aaroncampbell> What's the proper way to install a .deb in Kubuntu?  I just want to make sure that I can remove this later if there is an issue
<Arwen> aaroncampbell, with "gdebi" or "dpkg -i"
<Arwen> at any rate, you can remove it with "dpkg -r"
<aaroncampbell> Thanks, I don't even know what gdebi is, but I'll look at the options
<Arwen> anyone here using compiz?
<tekteen> yep
<Arwen> there's got to be something less straining on the eys than rotate-cube
<tekteen> Arwen: yep
<tekteen> not using the cube
<Arwen> what else do I have?
<tekteen> expo
<rickest> Arwen: expose plugin
<Arwen> expo sucks
<tekteen> Desktop plane
<tekteen> desktop wall
<Arwen> hmm, that looks nice actually
 * Arwen now goes to turn off every single visual effect in compiz
 * tekteen did that a while back
<tekteen> It is great to show off to friends. not to use
<Arwen> hmm, the issue I have with plane is I can't go from port 1 to port 4
<tekteen> I do not use it
<Arwen> oh, wall works
<Arwen> yay
<tekteen> it is not flashy. I only use the normal stuff and switch to the really flashy eye burning stuff
<tekteen> to show off to friends
<Arwen> actually, the configuration I'm going for has less effects than most people's kwin setups
 * Arwen just wants the GPU rendering
<tekteen> you need a good driver then
<aaroncampbell> I use the scale plugin, and I set "Initiate Window Picker for All Windows" to Screen Edge TopLeft . . .  I use that for switching back and forth a lot, because it lets me switch to the program I'm looking for without worrying about what desktop it's on, or what other programs it's behind
<philast> Hi
<harmental> how can i check if CONFIG_HOTPLUG is enabled?
<tekteen> hi
<philast> I had a bit of a problem with a recent package update that's left me without crypto support when I boot.  Bit of a problem.  I can mount the partition under the Live CD but want to roll back the package updates so I can boot normally.
<zimon> harmental: grep CONFIG_HOTPLUG /boot/config-`uname -r`
<philast> It's to do with libvolume.  I posted a message here: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3091891.0 but I'm feeling impatient :-P
 * beautifulsnow asks: is there an utility that allows me to mount/unmount volumes on my fstab? 
<tekteen> beautifulsnow: mount?
<harmental> zimon: thx
<philast> I wonder if anyone can offer a solution.
<tekteen> beautifulsnow: you mean command line or gui?
<beautifulsnow> tekteen, GUI
<tekteen> beautifulsnow: konqueror prob will
<tekteen> beautifulsnow: go to media:/
<beautifulsnow> tekteen, right now I have to unplug then unplug the usb drive, to trick ubuntu into mounting it for me ;) I dont feel like typing sudo mount blah blah all the time
<tekteen> then right click to mount and unmount
<tekteen> beautifulsnow: konqueror does it
 * beautifulsnow blushes
<zimon> beautifulsnow: are you sure? if the usb drive is plugged in during boot, it's mounted to /media/disk or something similar, but not displayed on your desktop
<beautifulsnow> well its supposed to mount it at boot, it has before, i didnt change anything. but  everytime i log in now, i go to amarok (gotta have my tunes ;) ) and it doenst play anything (my collection is on usb drive)
<beautifulsnow> then I realize the usb isnt mounted, and manually mount it
<zimon> beautifulsnow: hm .. next time you reboot, look if there's something mounted to /media/.. maybe the mount point is just different so amarok doesn't find it
<beautifulsnow> Oh, yes, it's supposed to be /media, and when I manually mount it, it goes to media
<philast> I wonder if I'm asking in the right place.  Since this issue is nothing to do with the desktop, should I be asking the Ubuntu people?  Or could anyone point me in the right direction.  Am I just being an idiot?
<lukas__> a
<philast> was that for me?
<rickest> philast: have to get lucky and find someone that knows about encrypted volumes. seems like the forums (as you've done) is your best bet
<philast> Thanks for that.  Yes, it looks like it.
<philast> So back to Windows for now :-(
<martijn> the kde4 release is a little buggy!
<Arwen> martijn, duh?
 * jhutchins_wk mops coffee off his keyboard.
<jhutchins_wk> martijn: Um, yeah.
<jhutchins_wk> martijn: That's the point.
<martijn> seems like kopete does not work and i cannot get the composite effect to work anymore
<martijn> in the kde3 release with kde4-core installed it DOES work with composite effects
<bsundsrud> is there a decently stable way to go from gutsy to hardy yet? will /gutsy/hardy/g do it or is there a better way?
<martijn> and aptitude saved my ass again, i love it
<Daisuke_Ido> your best bet is to ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<Daisuke_Ido> that's their baby, a lot of the same people in both places, but a pretty good number on this side don't know much about kde4 yet
<martijn> thanks Daisuke_Ido
<DHGE> bsundsrud: did it on a spare machine - worked even with an encrypted volume - NICE :-)
<DHGE> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<bsundsrud> nice, any interaction between kde3 and kde4?
<cosimo_> ragazzi come faccio a connetteermi al server tin?
<ere4si> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<bsundsrud> DHGE: kde 3 or 4?
<DHGE> bsundsrud: just the 3ish upgrade - compiling KDE4 on Debian Lenny as I type ...
<DHGE> or: YES
<bsundsrud> ok, wanted to make sure that my 3 wouldn't be messed with
<DHGE> u get 3.5.9 ... nice IMO
<bsundsrud> hmm, instead could i somehow get a backports version of wine?
<bsundsrud> i was going to move to hardy before it goes gold but what prompted me now was a need for the latest wine. its 0.9.46 in universe gutsy, but i need 0.9.55 (in hardy)
<DHGE> bsundsrud: just add the wine-deb repository to your sources.list
<DHGE> BTW: wine is one deb ...
<bsundsrud> that info at winehq.org or do you have the line?
<DHGE> yes
<bsundsrud> haha
<bsundsrud> which?
<DHGE> both... ;-)
<DHGE> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt gutsy main
<DHGE> you want the PGP-key also ...
<bsundsrud> adept took it without complaint
<DHGE> wait a little ...
<bsundsrud> its installed
<bsundsrud> --version reports 0.9.55
<DHGE> YUP
<bsundsrud> good deal, thanks
<bsundsrud> i'll do a clean install of hardy later :D
<DHGE> save /home /etc and some /var
<blenheim> I've got a bit of a problem
<blenheim> Trying to start 7.10, it goes to that screen where this block is moving from side to side and then it just throws me a screen where is blinking _ t-thing
<blenheim> -t
<BluesKaj> blenheim:  did you recently install a graphics or monitor driver, or edit your xorg.conf file ?
<blenheim> I can't even get it started from cd
<blenheim> to install it
<BluesKaj> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> alternate cd might be a better fit
<Daisuke_Ido> and speaking of, why can't they merge the alternate and live cd?  text menu on boot asking which you want to do
<blenheim> you said that
<blenheim> as the matter of fact I had same like problem with earlier version (7.04 or so). I did get it installed and it jams the machine while trying to start it
<DHGE> blenheim: what video - any other Linux capable running on your machine?
<blenheim> I'm having 6.06 now on my hard drive
<blenheim> newer versions doesn't work at all
<martijn81> blenheim: current development version gives me a busybox on one of my computers too, i already reported a bug for that
<blenheim> good
<blenheim> Looks like I'm still stuck with this older version for a while
<blenheim> Or propably I should think of updating my hardware...
<DHGE> or try some boot options
<blenheim> what should i try?
<DHGE> 8.04 is near - try an alpha CD
<blenheim> hmm, maybe
<sjck> how can I see which version of wine I have installed?
<trappist> sjck: wine --version
<sjck> thank you
<DHGE> or apt-cache show "package name"
<trappist> actually that'll show what's available since your last apt-get update, not what's installed
<trappist> it'll usually be the same, though
<DHGE> Installed-Size: 49800
<trappist> dpkg -l wine would be better
<genii> apt-cache policy <name> shows installed version
<blenheim> Maybe I'll just try to download this alternate cd
<DHGE> blenheim: if it is NOT a video problem it won't help you ...
<blenheim> Thanks for the information and help guys
<blenheim> I think it has to be downloaded again, md5 sum was differing a bit of that what is at server
<sjck> how can I see which version of kubuntu I have installed?
<rewati> hey i have problem with soud some one can help me
<ere4si> lsb-release -a
<ere4si> sjck,
<trappist> !ask | rewati
<ubotu> rewati: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sjck> command not found
<rewati> hey
<rickest> ere4si: lsb_release (no dash)
<ere4si> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<trappist> sjck: sudo apt-get install lsb-release
<rewati> there is beed sound in my system but when i am playin smthing it says devise is busy
<rewati> amorok say device is busy
<DHGE> cat /etc/lsb-release
<sjck> thank you
<rewati> amarok says output unavailable device busy
<trappist> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Daisuke_Ido> is there a single sound system that provides reliable compatibility with existing systems?
<Daisuke_Ido> key word reliable
<DHGE> rewati: try to look at amarok's engines - xine works well for me
<rewati> how to do that
<trappist> Daisuke_Ido: define system for both uses, please
<rewati> DHGE how to do that
<Daisuke_Ido> atrs, alsa, oss
<DHGE> try! it is in the menus ... F1
<Daisuke_Ido> arts, that is
<trappist> well arts is very different from alsa or oss
<Daisuke_Ido> yes.
<trappist> like, a different category of software
<trappist> then there's esd
<Daisuke_Ido> okay
<blenheim> argh, torrentsoftware had left few bytes behind and thats why it doesnt work at all maybe...
<rewati> DHGE how to do that
<blenheim> Should every time check that md5 before burning :)
<DHGE> .
<sjck> can anyone tell me how to mount a .iso?
<trappist> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<DHGE> !iso
<trappist> bam.
<Daisuke_Ido> essentially a unified sound system (which i think was in the works for hardy, perhaps intrepid)
<sjck> is /example a mountpoint?
<Daisuke_Ido> just don't remember what it was called...
<Daisuke_Ido> sjck: if you create it then it can be
<trappist> Daisuke_Ido: well that's why I asked you to define system.  alsa is a system, and arts is a system, but they work together.  they don't compete.
<sjck> okay, thanks : )
<Daisuke_Ido> trappist: ah ha
<mrunagi> is there a program for kubuntu where i can fill in forms on a pdf?
<trappist> alsa is is kind of a driver system, which is hardware-dependent.  arts is more of a software mixer for cards that don't have real DSPs, so you can play more than one sound at a time.
<DHGE> iso:/path/xyz.iso in konqueror if you want to look at the contents
<trappist> mrunagi: you mean like acrobat reader?
<mrunagi> yea
<rewati> DHGE how to do that
<trappist> mrunagi: try, acrobat reader.
<trappist> DHGE: didn't know that one, nice.
<Daisuke_Ido> kioslaves get cooler by the day
<DHGE> just tried it  ;-)
<mrunagi> dhge?
<rewati> trappist my sount output device is busy
<rewati> i am not able to get sound
<trappist> rewati: right.  I can't help you with that one, but did you try the steps the bot suggested?
<Daisuke_Ido> that's a good one, audiocd:/ is another favorite (once i figure out how to tweak lame's behaviour)
<trappist> !sound | rewati
<ubotu> rewati: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mrunagi> !dhge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhge - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> mrunagi: DHGE is someone in the channel that mentioned something.
<TimS> What the command to reconfigure xserver?
<trappist> TimS: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg iirc
<martijn81> TimS: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<trappist> bam.
<martijn81> oops
<TimS> Cheers :P
<DHGE> vim /etc/X11/xorg.cong    d&r
<TimS> Is there a factoid for that, just out of interest?
<trappist> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<trappist> maybe not
<Daisuke_Ido> DHGE: really not the best idea to point new users at vim.
<Daisuke_Ido> just sayin'
<DHGE> d&r ...
<Daisuke_Ido> d&r?
<trappist> new users are better off with cat and ctrl-d
<DHGE> ducking and running
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<jinzougen> Would anyone know why applications aren't rendering progress bars?
<trappist> I've been on irc a lot of years, first time I've seen d&r
<jinzougen> s/aren't/wouldn't/
<trappist> wouldn't rendering?
<jinzougen> wouldn't render*
<trappist> jinzougen: try changing your theme - maybe yours has a bad implementation for progress indicators
<jinzougen> It's weird. Firefox and thunderbird show the progress bar and their percentages, but no actual bar.
<jinzougen> k.
<trappist> oh, maybe your progress bar foreground and background colors are the same, if I'm understanding your description properly
<blenheim> jinzougen: same problem in 6.10 kubuntu with newest stable firefox
<rewati> i am not able to get sound
<trappist> rewati: dude.  the bot had some suggestions.  did you try them.
<rewati> yep i did that
<trappist> did what, exactly, and what were the results.
<jinzougen> By theme do you mean the widget style?
<trappist> jinzougen: right, sorry
<trappist> theme is kinda ambiguous
<jinzougen> yeah, same problem for at least two seperate styles.
<jinzougen> weird.
<trappist> jinzougen: maybe it's a color issue... matching foreground and background
<jinzougen> maybe...
<jinzougen> Is the "preview" in the widget style selector respective of colors?
<rewati> trappist i did install alsa for my card
<trappist> dunno
<rewati> now i have beep sound but no playback
<rewati> amarok says device busy
<jinzougen> Well, I guess it's something else. At least it's no a debilitating thing.
<DHGE> rewati: kmix  -  look at the LED-like symbols maybe yours are OFF
<Daisuke_Ido> rewati: restart artsd
<rewati> DHGE at pannel where there is smallspeaker icon it says mixer not present
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, i'd say there's a pretty big issue there...
<rewati> i tried restarting artsd it says /dev/dsp not present
<rewati> DHGE i tried restarting artsd it says /dev/dsp not present
<maniac_> Hello all.
<DHGE> rewati: lsmod | grep snd    gives plenty for my system   maybe you have no sound modules loaded/active
<maniac_> was anyone able to set-up bluetooth access point?
<DHGE> maniac_: yes
<maniac_> DHGE: how? I have spent 2 days. and no luck yet
<maniac_> I have checked at least 3 manuals.
<maniac_> I want to share my internet connection from linux to Win laptop via bluetooth.
<maniac_> so 1st step - is to configure NAP on linux. And I was able to start pand/bluetoothd-network-service.
<DHGE> maniac_: pushed the wireless-button on my notebook, start bluetooth on my phone, started the daemon, synched ...
<maniac_> synched?
<DHGE> phone numbers etc ...
<maniac_> objex/filetransfer works. I need Network Access Point
<maniac_> LAN over bluetooth
<DHGE> http://mschlatter.blogspot.com/2007/12/nokia-e90-als-modem-fr-ubuntu-laptop.html
<DHGE> german ...
<maniac_> in your scenario: internet->phone->bluetooth->ppp from linux
<DHGE> there are different profiles (numbers) u need to guess/get the right profile on the linux side
<maniac_> i need : internet -> linux -> bluetooth -> winlaptop
<rewati> DHGE wats the url of pastebin
<rewati> i am sendin u the output
<ere4si> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DHGE> http://de.pastebin.ca/
<teqsun> howdy all, Where is a good place to start looking for nice LARGE backgrounds (widescreen)
<maniac_> teqsun: shiftedreality.com
<waynrdude> is there anywhere i can get a pdf of the shipit labels for kubuntu?
<teqsun> thank you maniac
<rickest> teqsun: deviantart
<ere4si> teqsun, deviantart is good too
<ere4si> he
<rewati> DHGE http://de.pastebin.ca/923849
<teqsun> uhh
<DHGE> rewati: to me it looks as if you have NO driver for your sound hardware - but then there should bo no entries - sorry do not know
<DHGE> did sound work before?
<rewati> noo
<rewati> but there was no beep also and today i got beep sound
<waynrdude> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<waynrdude> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Plantain_> Hey, for some reason pidgin doesn't make any alert noises when someone sends me a message, despite me telling it to in settings
<Plantain_> No other programs have trouble with sound
<beautifulsnow> Hi, how dificult is it to install themes/styles on KDE? I remmeber having to compile themes a while back, so now Im using gnome, but I like KDE better...
<yao_ziyuan> there is sexiness of freedom in linux's sans serif font...
<blenheim> Naah, new burnt cd didn't help to get over that black screen. MD5 sum matches and everything should be okay
<yukino> hola
<jhutchins_wk> blenheim: Try: vga=normal noapi noapic
<Strangelet> Konqueror is having problems with flash, ex: YouTube's videos do not load and the buttons come out strangely, other flash apps do not load either, and some simply cause severe lag. Is anyone else experiencing this problem?
<synaptik> beautifulsnow: it depends on the theme, but i have yet to use a theme that needs compiling. maybe changing a config file here or there. there is also a package in the repos that adds some popular themes to the theme manager.
<synaptik> many themes can be found at http://www.kde-look.org
<mrunagi> anyone know where i can get kubuntu cd labels?
<synaptik> beautifulsnow: just click on "Theme-Manager" on the left side there for the themes that work with the Theme Manager. also you might find this link helpful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<beautifulsnow> Alright that sounds goo synaptik, thank you :) As long as I can use a theme manager im happy :)
<mrunagi> !artwork
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<mrunagi> not that kind of artwork dang it
<DHGE> http://www.google.com/search?hl=de&q=kubuntu+cd+labels  found: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=520068
<synaptik> mrunagi: there is a thread here about labels: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24293
<mrunagi> thanks =)
<jhutchins_wk> mrunagi: Dunno.  You can get a template for ooffice.
<Corty> Is there any way i can force the system tray to always show up two lines using kde?
<jhutchins_wk> mrunagi: google kubuntu cd label image
<synaptik> mrunage: here's something else: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing
<beautifulsnow> Does anyone know what media player this is? *blush, it looks really clean and simple* http://www.kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/75420-1.png
<Corty> amarok maybe
<beautifulsnow> Nah
<Corty> looks good :)
<Corty> beautifulsnow, why not? ;)
<oloughlin75> banshee?
<beautifulsnow> Amarok is all "hey look at this over here and look at this over there, are you confused yet?"  ... while that screenshot looks very user friendly :D
<oloughlin75> its not amarok
<beautifulsnow> banshee eh? Ill google it, thank you!
<oloughlin75> beautifulsnow: Just a gues... I only use amarok
<zimon> it's banshee
<beautifulsnow> lol I went on google and typed: banshe meedia player
<nosrednaekim> doesn't put its name in the title <_<
<oloughlin75> yep its banshee
<oloughlin75> www.banshee-project.org
<beautifulsnow> yeah it is! woohoo!
<Corty> lol
<nosrednaekim> that is Exaile.... a amarok rip-off in GTK
<beautifulsnow> bye bye amarok of doom!
<Corty> oh noez
<nosrednaekim> oh.. maybe not :)
<nosrednaekim> sure looks like it..
<Corty> beautifulsnow, but the look-at-this-and-that-thing is true..
<oloughlin75> Corty: Features come with a price
<beautifulsnow> oloughlin75:  tell that to Apple and watch them snicker at you
<oloughlin75> Corty: You can hide some of the stuff though
<Corty> yeah, right
<beautifulsnow> ;)
<zimon> beautifulsnow: apart from it's look i think amarok is the best media player for linux ... (ok, i don't know banshee too well) ... but all the simple players are a bit short on features
<oloughlin75> beautifulsnow: and how much can you configure apple products?
<nosrednaekim> I still think thats exaile
<beautifulsnow> ol
<oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: It is banshee!
<oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: http://banshee-project.org/Image:Banshee-0.11.0-release-library.png
<nosrednaekim> ok ok... I've never really used each very much
<oloughlin75> same buttons and layout
<beautifulsnow> oloughlin75: dont have to, theyre pretty good already ;D Anyway, I loooove my x/Ubuntu very much, I would never give up ubuntu for any other OS :)
<rickest> not a match: http://www.exaile.org/screens
<oloughlin75> beautifulsnow: Same, I always have so many things open in linux because it doesnt bog down :/
<synaptik> clear
<synaptik> haha, oops :p
<beautifulsnow> yeah, virtual desktop with 4 desktops f.t.w! :)
 * nosrednaekim concedes to oloughlin75.... banshee it is
<oloughlin75> :)
<beautifulsnow> Odd, that screenshot was on kdelook not gnomelook ;p
<oloughlin75> banshee isnt made for one or the other is it?
<beautifulsnow> gtk based aparently, so its gnome, right?
<beautifulsnow> yup it ssays  "music management for gnome'
<oloughlin75> ha
<rickest> beautifulsnow: you can run gnome apps in kde and vice versa, though, in case you didn't know
<oloughlin75> KDE apps are better, but gnome looks better :/
<zimon> but it'll load all the gnome-libs, just to play music. :-/
<beautifulsnow> Yeah I do, I heard/read KDE is crash crash friendly, though I like KDE better, I run Ubuntu with Gnome, but yeah, most of the apps I use are kde based :(
<Daisuke_Ido> zimon: it will only *use* the gnome libs when they're needed
<rickest> not all just the base stuff (still too much, I agree, but it's not a major issue)
<oloughlin75> beautifulsnow: konversation and amarok? I do the same thing ^_^
<Daisuke_Ido> if you have the disk space, it's pointless to whine about it, it's not going to kill you :)
<beautifulsnow> I tried kubuntu and it didnt come with the automatic updates or add/remove programs menu, or wireless app... gnome seems to go more smooth to me :D but i love kde apps, I often wonder if i should install kde
<zimon> Daisuke_Ido: yes, but they are needed cause it's linked to libgnome ..
<beautifulsnow> i hate gnome file manager /  nautilus >_>;
<Daisuke_Ido> again, if the disk space is there, why whine or worry about it?  it's not going to hurt anything
<Daisuke_Ido> are you worried that the gnome libs are going to start infecting kde's libs with their gtkness?\
<oloughlin75> beautifulsnow: it has add/remove programs...
<beautifulsnow> i know Daisuke_Ido but i dont want to risk breaking anything because right now I love this distro 11110000%
<beautifulsnow> oloughlin75:
<beautifulsnow> oloughlin75:  synaptic?
<rickest> beautifulsnow: you can have both. apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Daisuke_Ido> oi
<zimon> Daisuke_Ido: i'm talking about memory usage ... loading tens of mbs of libs just for playing music is a waste of memory
<beautifulsnow> i know rickest but i dont want it there if i dont need it ;p anyway, yes i am considering doing it, i already did install xubuntu desktop
<Daisuke_Ido> zimon: *shrugs*
<oloughlin75> beautifulsnow: It has the same thing as gnome I think, the add/remove... it uses aptitude for its package manager though
<Daisuke_Ido> i do it to load amarok in gnome
<rickest> beautifulsnow: I understand wanting to preserve a system that's working as is, too :)
<Daisuke_Ido> in fact, that actually loads MORE libraries
<Daisuke_Ido> and there's no performance hit
<synaptik> beautifulsnow: add/remove programs menu (simplified adept), automatic updates, wireless connection manager, are all included in Kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> tens of MBs is a pointless thing to worry about in a world where most (not all, but most) desktop machines, and even laptops, have 512mb or better
<mrunagi> sigh it sucks theres no adobe acrobat apps for linux =/
<Daisuke_Ido> uhh
<oloughlin75> all low end machines now have 1 gig standard
<rickest> and with 3GB ram it's kind of hard to quantify the concept of "wasting" memory
<synaptik> you can also install synaptik in kubuntu if you don't like adept
<beautifulsnow> synaptik: thats good to know, for some reason, maybe its because i installed it from kubuntu cd, it didnt recognize my wireless, my mouse and keyboard media buttons, and the dell Fn key.... ubuntu did all of them (same verison, same laptop, so i dont get it O_o)
<Daisuke_Ido> oloughlin75: thank you, that makes my point a little stronger
<Daisuke_Ido> synaptik: NO! can't have any gtk programs cluttering up a pure kde environment, nosiree!
<beautifulsnow> LOL!!! :D
<Daisuke_Ido> see how dumb that sounds?
<synaptik> it could be a version thing. hard to tell what exactly is on the cd
<oloughlin75> Daisuke_Ido: Just bought a $500 laptop thats got 2GB ram! :)
<beautifulsnow> not bad :)
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75» dang... where?
<oloughlin75> prices drop too fast
<Daisuke_Ido> bottom line: if there's an app, be it gtk or qt, and you like it?  use it.
<beautifulsnow> (jerk! ;p where'd you get it ;___; )
<synaptik> Daisuke: heehee. but synaptic looks so much cleaner. adept is messy :p
<Daisuke_Ido> it's not going to hurt anything
<oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: newegg... they sold out less than an hour after I bought :)
<Daisuke_Ido> synaptik: i was jsut making a point, i'm all for synaptic :)
<beautifulsnow> bleh
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75» lol...
<synaptik> <--- as am i, Daisuke. :p
<Daisuke_Ido> i could tell :)
<synaptik> heehee
<synaptik> the one thing i dislike about KDE is all the kapplicationname business
<synaptik> it klutters up the applikation menu
<beautifulsnow> See, I installed xubuntu-desktop yesterday and it came along with a ton of crap i dont need, like games, etc. I don't want to install all that with kubuntu-desktop
<synaptik> i think there's a kde-core package or something that doesn't bring all the preinstalled apps with it
<Daisuke_Ido> i kan't see what all the fuss is about, kontrary to popular belief, a kapital K makes applikations easier to spot...
<oloughlin75> !find kde-core
<ubotu> Found: kde-core
<cinex> kdebase
<beautifulsnow> lol :P
<ere4si> synaptik, you can install xfce instead of all of xubuntu-desktop
<Daisuke_Ido> iow, agreed :)
<beautifulsnow> sudo apt-get install kde-core?
<oloughlin75> yep
<synaptik> here is a little tutorial on kde-core install: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde-core#why
<beautifulsnow> Thanks ;D
<synaptik> Daisuke: lol. the first thing i do on a new install is rename everything in the K menu :p
<oloughlin75> whats a good small fast browser? Firefox seems to run terrible for me
<uno> hey
<synaptik> epiphany
<oloughlin75> synaptik: does it have media and flash plugins?
<uno> srry wrong channel
<synaptik> yes, it is built on the gecko engine, just like firefox
<beautifulsnow> +1 for epiphany
<oloughlin75> I will grab it, thanks synaptik
<synaptik> np
<rickest> or galeon, same thing. mozilla engine but not XUL, etc.
<oloughlin75> looks good
<beautifulsnow> I was doing a google search for "xubuntu-core" (so I know how to strip down to core) and I found this: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/02/29/   creepy! O.O
<nosrednaekim> hehe
 * beautifulsnow faints as she realizes she can use previous/next buttons of her mouse with bansee, unlike amarok <3
<mrunagi> how do you cd to a network folder?
<Arwen> anyone using amarok? does it have a hotkey for "mute"?
<fignew> Arwen: you can assign mute to any hotkey
<LjL-Temp> Arwen, by default, probably yes, but unsure, but just reach the shortcuts settings
<Arwen> where?
<LjL-Temp> Arwen, in the same place as all other kde applications ;) also you can set mute globally in kmix
<Arwen> ah, oh well, there's no control for "mute"
<Arwen> bah...
<LjL-Temp> Arwen, i'm not on kde right now, but tools / configure shortcuts should be it, otherwise go to the system settings and configure global hotkeys
<Dragnslcr> Arwen- Win-M by default
<mrunagi> how do you cd to a network palce int he terminal
<Arwen> Dragnslcr, yay, thanks
<rickest> mrunagi: "network place"?
<mneptok> mrunagi: you don't unless it's mounted in the filesystem
<mneptok> cd = "change directory"
<mneptok> cd != "connect directly" ;)
<Boohbah> mrunagi: samba
<Dragnslcr> Arwen- it's in Configure Global Shortcuts, in case you want to change it
<rickest> mrunagi: obviously, we need you to elaborate on what you mean...
<synaptik> miranai: i think you need to use smbclient (try "man smbclient")
<mrunagi> so how do i mount an smb
<synaptik> i think it would be something like smbmount //192.158.0.1/share /mnt/point
<mrunagi> smbmount...ill try that
<synaptik> oops, that should be a 6 of course, not 5
<mrunagi> command not found
<tekteen> mount smb:/Server/share /mount/point
<tekteen> with sudo :-)
<mrunagi> says i need to declare an fs
<tekteen> I think
<synaptik> what does "smbclient -L" say
<rickest> -t cifs
<mrunagi> synaptik: lists a bunch of flags for smbclient
<tekteen> mrunagi: install package smbfs
<BluesKaj> mrunagi:  are you trying to mount a windows partition , if so type ' smb:/ ' in the konq addressbar
<tekteen> mrunagi: then sudo mount -t smbfs //SERVER/Share /mount/point
<Zabulus> need some help with kubuntu updates
<tekteen> Zabulus: what help?
<X314> hey.. I have a rather forfilling question. what is wish?
<mrunagi> k brb
<rickest> mrunagi: or '-t cifs' preferrably
<Zabulus> every time i try to get the updates it freezes, then corrupts some file and i have to reinstall again
<Zabulus> ive reinstalled kubuntu about 3 times now
<synaptik> !wish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wish - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<julian_> Wow
<julian_> Many Kubuntu users :D
<synaptik> X314: try google. i think Wish is a universal device driver
<mrunagi> now it wants a user name and password
<mrunagi> there isnt one
<tekteen> rickest: why is cifs preferred
<tekteen> mrunagi: put blank
<mrunagi> i did
<mrunagi> still says the same thing
<X314> synaptik: okay.. becuase it is using over 50% of my "power"
<tekteen> ok
<Dragnslcr> !info wish
<ubotu> Package wish does not exist in gutsy
<tekteen> Wish is a simple program consisting of the Tcl command language, the Tk toolkit, and a main program that reads commands from standard input or from a file.
<tekteen> look at !google
<mrunagi> so what else can i do
<tekteen> that was just the caption when I searched "wish linux"
<tekteen> X314: another program is using it
<X314> tekteen: so basically that is normal?
<tekteen> I do not know
<synaptik> mrunage: i can't help you anymore but here is info on samba that might be helpful: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Samba_Server
<X314> right..
<rickest> tekteen: no 2GB memory limit, it's a kernel module, more efficient, etc. I'd have to google for more
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> rickest: you learn new things every day :-)
<tekteen> this is why I hang out here
<synaptik> mrunagi: sorry i can't spell your name right today :p if you don't get it figured out, also try kubuntuforums.net or come back to the channel ... maybe someone will pop in here who knows more
<rickest> tekteen: someone told me that about a month ago and searches made them sound right :)  http://www.google.com/search?q=cifs+preferred+smbfs
<mrunagi> is it because im on the livecd?
<X314> hum. I am thinking to myself this might just be one of those days where one restarts the computer..
<rickest> tekteen: plus, I personally ran into the 2GB bug when moving huge stuff around. that took a while to find
<tekteen> rickest: ok
<Zabulus> need help, install kubuntu, try to use adept to update, the update freezes and makes it so i have to try and install anew
<tekteen> Zabulus: try to update in the konsole and pastebin the output
<Zabulus> ill have to reinstall again then, running off of live cd after the update made it so it wont boot again
<tekteen> Zabulus: that does not sound good
<tekteen> Zabulus: but you get more debug info from the commandline
<Zabulus> youre telling me, im getting tired of reinstalling linux
<tekteen> Zabulus: that must suck
<tekteen> Zabulus: but this is not enough info to know anything
<andrey_> hello I am from Ukraine. I bad speak english, sorry
<X314> anyone know a way you can check how long the computer has been on?
<shinda> anyone know of any m2ts tools for linux?
<andrey_> how seting internet in kubuntu 7.10 in konqueror
<tekteen> X314: uptime
<andrey_> in firefox good an konqueror bad
<tekteen> andrey_: in my opinion firefox is better. but konqueror is not bad
<waynetta> andrey_: Dont understand what you want
<cinex> andrey_: get opera ...
<X314> tekteen: cheers.
 * tekteen thinks cinex is evil and wrong
<tekteen> lol
<andrey_> how setting ipv6 in kde in kubuntu 7.10
<andrey_> please help me
<tekteen> andrey_: already setup
<tekteen> andrey_: it "just works"
<andrey_> i do not open web site in konqueror anf firefox open site. Why?
<tekteen> andrey_: I do not know why
<andrey_> firefox good open site
<tekteen> andrey_: firefox has a wider amount of sites that work
<synaptik> andrey_: sorry, this may be simple, but have you typed in address http://kubuntu.org for example in konqueror?
<andrey_> konversation good work too
<crackhead_25> hi can anyone HELP ME GET SOUND TO WORK AGAIN?
<andrey_> При завантаженні http://kubuntu.org/ сталася помилка:
<andrey_> bad bad
<tekteen> !uk
<ubotu> Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<andrey_> error
<beautifulsnow> :O!!!
<tekteen> oops
<synaptik> andrey_: Press Alt-F2, then type kdesudo konqueror - can you connect to internet now in konqueror?
<andrey_> error too
<Ors> Hi there, I am new to kubuntu, just trying to install it.  It goes fine until 76% and then it stops installing any further.  Any suggestion what I should do?
<synaptik> andrey: okay, one more thing to try.  Go to Tools > HTML Settings and disable cache. then try connecting with konqueror.
<andrey_> ok
<synaptik> andrey_: did you understand me okay? i can make you a picture if you need it.
<ere4si> Ors, are you sure it isn't connecting to the net for language packs (or trying to)?
<Ors> I thought that might have been a problem and I disconnected it
<andrey_> good :)  thanks
<nosrednaekim> Ors» not good...
<shaffy> does anyone know of a better/another compression program other than Ark?
<nosrednaekim> Ors» you have to disable it PREVIOUS to the install
#kubuntu 2008-03-01
<Ors> nosrednaekim: tx, i'll try that right away
<ere4si> Ors, I pull out the ethernet cable before installing :)
<andrey_>  <synaptik> thanks
<andrey_> by by all
<tekteen> bye
<andrey_> sorry for my english. by
<tekteen> andrey_: no problem
<tekteen> also it is bye :-)
<crackhead_25> can anyone help? help me get sound working again? it' sjust silent! it was working fine yesterday
<nosrednaekim> crackhead_25» did you do a kernel update?
<crackhead_25> nosrednaekim: i dont think so
<crackhead_25> however, i probably should.. ha.. it's 2.20 or something
<shaffy> does anyone know of a better/another compression program other than Ark?
<ere4si> what's the attraction to the nick "crackhead"? - there's so many...
<tekteen> shaffy: xarchive
<ere4si> .tar.gz
<tekteen> shaffy: or cli tools
<crackhead_25> nosrednaekim: any help?
<nosrednaekim> crackhead_25» 2.20? thats fiesty.... gutsy is the latest release
<shaffy> tekteen: thanks.  much appreciated.  :)
<tekteen> shaffy: np
<crackhead_25> nosrednaekim: how should i check to see?
<Arwen> argh --> enable Desktop Cube in compiz --> change horizontal virtual size to "2" --> rotate the cube -> lol texture failure
<shaffy> tekteen: do you know how to install the rar wrapper for xarchive?
<tekteen> shaffy: hold on
<shaffy> tekteen: thanks. :)
<tekteen> unrar
<shaffy> tekteen: thanks again.  :)
<markit> hi, I'm trying to install hardy alpha5 from cd, but does not recognize my laptop screen resolution, so I have just $. any way to specify monitor Horyz/vert at boot time? any workaround?
<tekteen> !hardy|markit
<ubotu> markit: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<storbeck> markit: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<markit> storbeck: will the install process resume then? after startx I mean
<storbeck> markit: It's a config file for your X
<storbeck> So yes.
<markit> btw, it also seems not to get my italian keyboard layout, it has at boot time, but looses then with the X-cash stuff
<markit> very hard editing anything then
<Y-Town> everyone asleep?
<storbeck> markit: That's also in your xorg.conf
<markit> storbeck: well, since X is not run, should not affect
<storbeck> Note: You can also set everything by reconfiguring your xserver-xorg
<storbeck> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<yuji> so why does everybody here like kde over gnome?
<markit> storbeck: I set italian keyboard at boot time, it works ok in kernel boot options line, but then it starts, is unable to start X, and at $ I have a US keyboard
<mrunagi> anyone here know of a way to edit pdf files on kubuntu?>
<Arwen> mrunagi, install Windows in VMWare and then run Adobe Acrobat?
<storbeck> mrunagi: sudo apt-get install pdfedit
<markit> mrunagi: AFAIR, koffice can edit pdf, but I could be wrong
<helpme> hello any one can help a mac user and lover to install ubuntu in a old pc ?
<storbeck> helpme: What's the problem?
<cinex> helpme: you would probably be best with an xubuntu alternative cd
<cinex> if its old old
<helpme> the pc it's only 64 mega ram
<cinex> thats low
<storbeck> helpme: I have an old laptop (pentium 2 300mhz, 5gb hdd, 50mb ram) with Ubuntu Hoary installed
<helpme> I've tried to boot in text mode but it always go in graphical mode where it does not work very weel since the little 64mb
<storbeck> It runs decent
<storbeck> helpme: Do the server install
<helpme> ok I try it live
<storbeck> Then when it's done, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<storbeck> Or kubuntu-desktop, whichever you prefer
<storbeck> You may want to also look into DSL
<helpme> I don't see any server option in the boot screen tought !
<storbeck> I don't believe you can do it on the LiveCD
<storbeck> helpme, Have a look at DSL
<Corty> Is there any way i can force the system tray to always show up two lines using kde?
<storbeck> helpme:  http://damnsmalllinux.org/
<helpme> reading
<storbeck> Corty: Set the size to 48
<helpme> right , question is : why ubuntu does not go in Txt boot if I select the txt install ? anyone can explane ? pls
<storbeck> helpme: Which version?
<helpme> lasted downloaded few minute ago
<Y-Town> I am using ubuntu right now on a laptop that has win xp also (dual boot)  After I am familiar with Ubuntu and am ready to delete windows what all do I need to do to get Linux to use the NEW space on the HD?
<storbeck> Gutsy or Hardy?
<storbeck> Y-Town: Re-partition
<helpme> Ubuntu 7.10 - Supported to 2009
<Corty> storbeck, the panel?
<storbeck> Yes Corty
<teqsun> I am dualbooting winxp and ubuntu,  would it be possible to run a virtual machine through ubuntu of the winxp?
<Y-Town> storbeck: just a matter of a resize then?
<storbeck> Yes
<Corty> storbeck, it is at 48px
<Y-Town> :o)
<intelikey> if the pros want a laugh.   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d1b061b05    or if the beginners want to go "wow!"    either one.   i was bored.    it's a draw poker game writen entirely in bash.
<Corty> but i have 13 systray icons side by side
<storbeck> Corty: Try making it bigger, I forget the correct size
<Corty> ok
<storbeck> helpme: You need the alternate CD
<storbeck> helpme: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Corty> 60px oh hell
<Corty> now they scare me :/
<intelikey> and i might add "those other two players will clean you out if you don't watch it.
<helpme> storbeck I'm there
<storbeck> Do you see the []
<storbeck> Under the Download
<Corty> Ah, thats it, you can set the size back again!
<Corty> Thanks for the hint storbeck :)
<helpme> Check here if you need the alternate desktop CD. This CD does not include the Live CD, instead it uses a text-based installer.  ? ? ? <<< this ?
<storbeck> No problem, Corty
<storbeck> Yes, helpme
<storbeck> That will be a text only install.
<intelikey> can anyone idintify the exact type of draw poker that is.  i don't know the name.    ?
<helpme> Thanks <<< downloading
<storbeck> np
<intelikey> 'create node '
<storbeck> intelikey: You might want to work out some bugs
<intelikey> storbeck with ?
<intelikey> storbeck ummm try it as #!/bin/sh   my bash is fully posix.    don't know what bug you are talking about though.
<storbeck> intelikey: When entering in a large bet -> http://pastebin.us/?show=m4b5644ff
<intelikey> storbeck oh krap.   it doesn't parse two pair correctly.   if two players have two pair each it can call the wrong  one winner.
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: were you bored today?
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido ummm maybe....   :)
<Daisuke_Ido> heh
<intelikey> storbeck well if you want to go in debt fourtyleven bazillion... that's your business    heh.
<storbeck> I'm just saying, you shouldn't be allowed to bet more than you have.
<intelikey> i could have made it not allow credit.  but made it "sky is the limit" on purpose.
<storbeck> Well, I'm just letting you know about a bug. It's up to you if you want to fix it or not
<storbeck> Doesn't matter to me
<Y-Town> anyone using synaptic instead od adept on kubuntu?
<intelikey> storbeck did you notice that it never mentions any kind of curency ?    i inteneded it to be an ammusement only.   like playing for match sticks.
<storbeck> Ok
<intelikey> storbeck did you find any "real bugs" tho ?    i did find the two pair issue.
<storbeck> Um, well it causes an unexpected error. I'd constitute that as a bug
<intelikey> any more information ?
<intelikey> unexpected error <<< pretty broad range there.
<storbeck> Did you look at the pastebin?
<intelikey> umm yeah.  i'll look again.
<storbeck> place a bet type the amount "1 to -2562352352571709" then press [enter].
<storbeck> So I'm not allowed to enter anything over 1?
<intelikey> oh i'm calling a script that you don't have.   heh.  i'll build that in as a function.
<intelikey> yeah you're "2562352352571709" in debt dude.   pay up!
<intelikey> :)
<storbeck> XD
<intelikey> man that's a lot of match sticks !
<intelikey> ok i built stack in as a function. http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d15dda469
<storbeck> Why does a=4?
<storbeck> Place your bets.  a
<storbeck> Raised 4  call or fold?
<crackhead_25> can anyone help me get my sound working?
<intelikey> you entered a non number and it was discarded as a "non-sensical bet" which the computer player sees as a check and then he bet 4
<sir_corgi> Hello. Does anyone here know how to use a cell phone as a modem?  Is there a specific channel I get help with that in?
<intelikey> thus the "raised 4"   not that you bet anything.
<intelikey> sir_corgi over a blue tooth connection ?
<intelikey> sir_corgi kppp might support that if your phone does.
<sir_corgi> No. The cell phone uses a USB connection.
<storbeck> intelikey: http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=m2773318f
<intelikey> oh  then i don't know.    linmodems.org maybe.
 * Arwen np: SuperMarioWorld_SS_100p_13145.avi | DivX 5 | MP3 | lol speed run
<storbeck>  [ ! -z "$1" -a -f $1 ] &&\     <== Are you sure that's correct?
<martijn81> how do i install vmware in kubuntu?
<storbeck> markit: www.vmware.com
<sir_corgi> How to I find a channels list in Konversation?  I want to go try to ask my question in another channel.
<intelikey> storbeck that's what happens when you grab an external script and paste it in carelessly    it uses same varable names and hoses the main script.    amended.   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d712613f2
<intelikey> not tested tho.
<intelikey> ok it's not right yet.    heh.  worked here before i changed it.   but i forgot that i had used any externals    so scrap that paste.
<storbeck> inaety: Error is fixed
<ubuntu> meow
<intelikey> yeah but it's not right
<storbeck> Ah
<intelikey> it's not parsing pairs correctly
<ere4si> ubuntu: try #puppylinux
<intelikey> i'll play with it a little more and either post a final. or admit defeet.
<ubuntu> woof ;___;
<ere4si> :)
<ubuntu> its beautifulsnow here ;)
<ere4si> hey!
<Xdange1> hey guys... i'm using kubuntu 7.10..i can get sound with my headphones but not with my laptop speakers. What could have gone wrong??
<ubuntu> on live cd partitioning the hard drive ;) this time I'll put a /home
<ere4si> makes life so much easier ubuntu
<intelikey> at any rate.   if anyone sees a simply way to do what i have hacked and cobbled    feel free to amuse your self.
<intelikey> you use partitions ?
<Josie> intelikey: What did you hack and cobble together?
<storbeck> Xdange1: alsamixer
<storbeck> Unmute front
<Xdange1> storbeck: i have checked that
<storbeck> It says 00?
<intelikey> Josie i hate to post a broken script.   but http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d1d0736ee bash script poker game.
<Xdange1> storbeck: and everything seems normal, nothing is muted
<Josie> haha. nice intelikey
<ubuntu> im so confused with qparted though ere4si, i used to be good with linux, what the bunny!! I mean,I delete one partion, then I cant delete the other one ;p
<ubuntu> want a simple way to wipe the entire thing ;p
<intelikey> Josie it doesn't quite calculate the pairs correctly tho
<storbeck> Xdange1: It says 00 and not MM?
<ere4si> ubuntu: seems strange - did you upset it somehow?
<ubuntu> no, just started ;)
<Xdange1> storbeck: yes
<martijn81> when i try to install vmware i get
<martijn81> $ sudo smart install VMware-player-2.0.2-59824.i386.rpm
<martijn81> error: Unable to create channel for file: VMware-player-2.0.2-59824.i386.rpm
<ubuntu> havent 'confirmed' any changes yet ere4si ;)
<Xdange1> storbeck: i see 00 there
<martijn81> is there anything i can do?
<ubuntu> nevermind ere4si, i was doing it the hard way ;)
<Ors> Hi there, I have a problem with installation.  It goes until 76% and then it stops.  Internet is not connected.  Any suggestion how to solve this?
<ere4si> ubuntu: click the ... k
<Josie> intelikey: I'd fix it up, but I just really don't like bash scripting, lol.
<storbeck> This is probably a stupid question, but you're sure the volume on your speakers are up?
<intelikey> blackjack  was much easier... Josie :)
<Josie> Haha, I bet.
<storbeck> Are you talking about internal or external speakers?
<Josie> intelikey: How long have you been using linux? you must be fairly bored to start programming card games in bash.
<ubuntu> lol ill be fine ere4si ;) thanksa
<ere4si> ubuntu :)
<ubuntu> ;p ere4si  does it matter what order the partitions are? I did: sda1 10gb  / ---- sda2 3gb swap  ---- sda3 60gb    ^^
<tekteen> ubuntu: nope
<ere4si> ubuntu: I have swap after / then /home
<ubuntu> Alrighty then, time to try this out ^_^ See ya coffee bean people! Oh ere4si same as me then :)
<ubuntu> Thanks, see ya in a lil bit ;)
<ere4si> :)
<intelikey> ubuntu 3 g swap ?     can the kernel use that ?
<intelikey> i know older kernels didn't do over 2g     idk about the new
<Ors> Hi there, I have a problem with installation.  It goes until 76% and then it stops.  Internet is not connected.  Any suggestion how to solve this?
<storbeck> I'm off.
<storbeck> Later.
<Ors> No one can help a newbie?
<ere4si> intelikey, 3.5G is what I've read it can use
<ere4si> Ors, you may have to leave it for a few min
<Ors> ere4si: ok
<NickPresta> Any known problems with the recent update? (udev and volume-id)
<theunixgeek> :)
<theunixgeek> How do I get Konqueror to stop asking me how to open HTML pages when I click a link? KDE 4.
<NickPresta> theunixgeek, I would imagine you would change the file association settings. You can askin #kubuntu-kde4. They can help better over there
<theunixgeek> NickPresta: thanks
<yuji> meh. I sudo apt-get install compiz-kde and I got an error. now my windows are messed up. How can I revert?
<tekteen> yuji: alt+f2 then type kwin --replace
<Strangelet> Something is up with my flash in Konqueror, now flash does not function the way it should. YouTube videos have crammed interface buttons and the videos themselves refuse to load. Other forms of flash media cause problems such as severe lag. I do not know what the problem is. Flash functioned perfectly in the past. Could anyone give me a solution?
<yuji> thank you tekteen!
<Strangelet> tekteen: Yaylo! :D
<tekteen> yuji: np
<tekteen> Strangelet: hey
<Strangelet> tekteen: Helping people I see. ;)
<tekteen> yep
<Ors> tekteen:then you could perhaps help me too ;-)
<tekteen> Ors: what do you need?
<Ors> tekteen: I have a problem with installation.  It goes until 76% and then it stops.  Internet is not connected.
<tekteen> Ors: connect the internet
<Ors> tekteen: previously I was told to disconnect...
<tekteen> ubuntu likes the internet
<ere4si> tekteen, he started like that - then without cable - then asked to let it go for a few min - seems to be a persistant issue
<tekteen> what does it say when it is at 76%
<Ors> nothing
<Ors> the blue screen appears as normal
<tekteen> Ors: what does it say it is doing?
<tekteen> Ors: alt install cd?
<tekteen> or live cd
<Ors> says nothing, the one i downloaded and burnt
<Ors> live cd I guess
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> and when it is at 76% what does it say it is doing?
<ere4si> Ors, is there any status bar message at the bottom?
<tekteen> or above
<Ors> nothing at all
<tekteen> Ors: it has to say something (ex. formating partitions)
<ere4si> Ors, did you see the last thing it was doing e.g. installing language packs or similar?
<ere4si> it's important
<Ors> no, it was 75-76%
<Ors> it did not show any info what it was doing
<ere4si> ?
<tekteen> what did it do before?
<bmk789> could anyone recommend an alternative to kooka?
<tekteen> bmk789: what does it do?
<bmk789> scanning
<Ors> tekteen: there was the blue bar only
<ere4si> Ors, there's always a comment for each action the install does - you need to be quick sometimes but it always says what it is doing
<Ors> ere4si: ok, i will do it again and watch it closely :-X
<ere4si> :)
<Strangelet> Something is up with my flash in Konqueror, now flash does not function the way it should. YouTube videos have crammed interface buttons and the videos themselves refuse to load. Other forms of flash media cause problems such as severe lag. I do not know what the problem is. Flash functioned perfectly in the past. Could anyone give me a solution? (btw, Flash functions perfectly in Firefox)
<Dr_willis> Theres been a big long issue with flash in konqueror - over the past few months. Ive not even ttried to use it in konqueror. I just use firefox
<theunixgeek> I accidentally removed my task manager from my panel! :S How do I get it back? KDE 4
<tekteen> theunixgeek: find it in the widgets and then drag it to the bar
<theunixgeek> tekteen: thanks
<nosrednaekim> just installed dapper on this computer.... talk about stone age :)
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: Hardy is LTS :)
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech» exactly... I'm testing upgrades between the two
<mith_> can i ask questions about superkaramba here?
<bacon000> in 7.10 with free nvidia driver, i get "static" on my monitor.  it's like the frequencies are incorrect.  when i try to investigate in System Settings, all options are grayed out even after entering administrator mode.  any ideas?
<Strangelet> How do I totally remove flash from my computer? So I can create a fresh new installation
<ere4si> !nvidia | bacon000
<ubotu> bacon000: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tekteen> Strangelet: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree
<bacon000> ubotu: they don't work for me.  2.6.22-14 seems to break them.
<Strangelet> tekteen: Tried that, it won't go away. XC
<bacon000> i mean, ere4si ...
<cleomar> algum brasileiro?
<tekteen> Strangelet: it is installed in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<ere4si> bacon000, sorry - that's all I know
<Strangelet> tekteen: Would it be safe to manually destroy the plugin?
<tekteen> Strangelet: yes
<Strangelet> kthx. :D
<bacon000> Is it a known problem that 7.10 with the latest patches breaks the binary nvidia drivers?
<mith_> if i load a widget which uses python, it doesn't shown on my desktop, only the karamba widget's border...python and all other things are installed...what's the problem?
<ere4si> bacon000, not from what I've read...
<bacon000> ere4si: ok, thx.  i'll investigate more.
<nosrednaekim> mith_» probably a problem witht he widget itself
<mith_> nosrednaekim:  i've tried a lot of widgets i don't think so all of the widgets are wrong...
<yuji> 	Option "addARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<yuji> 	Option "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True"
<yuji> oops, what i mean to say is: anybody know how to deal with the error Warn: No GLXFBConfig for Depth32 when I run compiz --replace?
<nosrednaekim> yuji» yes?
<yuji> my google searches suggested I change depth to 24 in xorg.conf and adding those 2 lines did not help :(
<Arwen> yuji, set your default depth to 24 instead of 32
<ere4si> yuji, #compiz might help more
<ere4si> or is it #compiz-fusion?
<Arwen> #compiz-fusion
<Arwen> but both #compiz and #beryl redirect there
<yuji> default depth is set to 24. Thanks for the channel info. i did not know. i will go there
<ere4si> k
<Ors> ere4si: are you still there? At 76% it stopped again, it was Copying files... that isn't very helpful
<ere4si> Ors, hard to help from here :) - was there a particular process it was doing at the time
<ere4si> did you m
<tekteen> Ors: how long did you wait?
<tekteen> are you still waiting
<tekteen> ?
<ere4si> oops - check the disk?
<ere4si> see the message ?
<nosrednaekim> Ors» check whats running with alt+esc
<ere4si> nosrednaekim, good on you for that command :)
<Ors> alt+esc does not work
<ere4si> maybe not then ...
<ere4si> must be the disk
<nosrednaekim> then pop up a terminal and run "top" or ps -ef
<Ors> but even if there is a problem with the disk, the partition should eliminate that, I thought
<tekteen> Ors: the cd not th HD
<tekteen> the*
<Ors> right, I will do that although I have already checked
<Ors> tekteen: the problem is probably that my hard disk is less than 3 GB, sorry
<ere4si> we all learnt something there then Ors  :)
<nosrednaekim> :)
<intelikey> ok as far as im concerned this is a final.   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d85c514  i did a rewrite on the hand parsing algrithm  it seems to work correctly now.   if anyone wants to beta test it feel free.
<nosrednaekim> hand parsing?
<intelikey> and i'm not sure what the game is actually called.
<Daisuke_Ido> where's the spiffy ascii art?
<intelikey> nosrednaekim poker
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido that's your area.
<Daisuke_Ido> hah
<nosrednaekim> intelikey» ah :)
<Daisuke_Ido> if only
<nosrednaekim> dang...
<nosrednaekim> C?
<nosrednaekim> no! BASH!
<intelikey> bash
<nosrednaekim> thats crazy.
 * nosrednaekim should read the first lines of programs :)
<intelikey> fully posix "except" $RANDOM    $RANDOM not in dash   and i'm not sure about csh/ksh/kcsh
<intelikey> */zsh
<nosrednaekim> I'm sorry but I haven't a clue how to play poker, but thats one long bash script
<intelikey> nosrednaekim i have longer.
<nzk> Does anybody know how to rip the audio from a video file as an mp3?
<nosrednaekim> nzk» use avidemux
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: couldn't you potentially write a simple random number generator to make it fully posix?
<intelikey> i have one.
<intelikey> just didn't include it.    but it does use external commands   "not that the script is free of them"   just that the more you use the slower it gets.
<intelikey> and that script is already "very"
<intelikey> </shrugs>   ;/
<nzk> nosrednaekim: I don't see any options for outputting solely to mp3.
<Daisuke_Ido> nzk: so export to wav and encode :)
<nzk> s/outputting solely to mp3/outputting solely to any sound format
<intelikey> !info mpg123
<ubotu> mpg123 (source: mpg123): MPEG layer 1/2/3 audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.66-1 (gutsy), package size 141 kB, installed size 344 kB
<nosrednaekim> nzk» I'm fairly certain you can export the audio as mp3... if its an AVI (which generally have an mp3 as the audio track)
<crackhead_25__> CAN anyone helpme get MY SOUND to work?
<nzk> nosrednaekim: Thanks :)
<tekteen> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<intelikey> can a user be not in any group ?
 * intelikey changes group to ""
<tekteen> crackhead_25__: type aplay -l
<tekteen> in the konsole
<fignew> yao
<tekteen> what does it say
<crackhead_25__> tekteen: do you want that in pastebin?
<crackhead_25__> tekteen: http://pastebin.ca/924132
<tekteen> yep
<tekteen> thanks
<tekteen> it found your sound card
<tekteen> go to http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main and see if you chipset is listed
<draik> I am in Power Saving under Monitor & Display. Power Saving is disabled. Why does my laptop monitor keep going pitch black?
<tekteen> also in case you did not know I am following the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<crackhead_25__> tekteen: it's audigy se.. it was working yesterday..
<tekteen> crackhead_25__: have you done an update?
<tekteen> rebooted?
<crackhead_25__> tekteen: yeahi did an update..
<tekteen> crackhead_25__: what did you update?
<crackhead_25__> tekteen: do you know how to roll it back?
<crackhead_25__> i just did adept's update thing
<tekteen> I do not know
<crackhead_25__> ANYONE KNOW a command to roll back a most recent adept update session, which might have screwed up my sound drivers???
<Daisuke_Ido> can't you force an install of the older version?
<tekteen> go to the adept_manager and go to view > view last dpkg run
<Daisuke_Ido> assuming you know what was updated
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm
<Daisuke_Ido> dvd-rip defaulting to a nice of 19 for transcode is pretty unpleasant
<Daisuke_Ido> and of course, you can't renice it without sudo.  so i'm running the whole shebang with sudo :\
<crackhead_25__> tekteen: last dpkg run doesnt seem to show anything..
<Daisuke_Ido> but on the plus side, i've got it reniced to -10 :D
<fignew> Daisuke_Ido: what's wrong with a nice of 19... sounds right to me
<fignew> so you want your system to be slow?
<Daisuke_Ido> fignew: when the pc isn't being used for anything else and i want the video encoding to take up a majority of the cpu time...  yes.
<tekteen> crackhead_25__: try this command in the konsole: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils;sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<fignew> It won't make a difference what the nice is if the system isn't being used for anything else
<Daisuke_Ido> seems to.
<Daisuke_Ido> same situation, 17-19fps with a nice of 19, 50-55 with a nice of -10
<fignew> LOL!
<fignew> then you have another process stealing CPU cycles
<Daisuke_Ido> then i should really look into that
<crackhead_25__> tekteen: now what? i ran it.
<tekteen> crackhead_25__: restart your machine and see if it works :-)
<tekteen> we just reinstalled the sound system
<crackhead_25__> tekteen: ok, be right back
<crackhead_25__> tekteen: how do i set ndiswrapper to autoload?
<tekteen> crackhead_25__: it will on its own
<crackhead_25__> tekteen: how so? it wasn't before..
<tekteen> I think ndiswrapper -m
<tekteen> crackhead_25__: sudo ndiswrapper -m
<BanTam> does anyone know why, whenever i install startup manager it also installs firefox? and if i remove firefox it also removes startup manager?
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh, maybe because it depends on firefox?
<BanTam> i cant see why , firefox is a web browser
<Daisuke_Ido> or if it doesn't it's a mistake on the packager's part
<BanTam> startup manager has nothing to do with the internet
<tekteen> BanTam: firefox is a whole display system too
<tekteen> BanTam: it has other purposes but it still does not seem right
<BanTam> it is? i did not know that
<tekteen> xul runner
<Daisuke_Ido> firefox isn't a dependency of startupmanager
<tekteen> it should not be
<Daisuke_Ido> at least not the version in backports
 * beautifulsnow asks if it's possible to install the gnome based add/remove in Kubuntu, and if so, what's the application name for it ^_^
<crackhead_25> tekteen: it didnt work
<Daisuke_Ido> figured it out
<Daisuke_Ido> yelp (the gnome2 help manager) is a dependency of startupmanager
<Daisuke_Ido> and firefox is a dependency of yelp
<tekteen> crackhead_25: ok
<Daisuke_Ido> so there you go, that's why it installs firefox.
<crackhead_25> tekteen: ndiswrapper didnt automatically load either
<tekteen> crackhead_25: look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<yuji> is there a way to modify the window previews at the bottom right to match my compiz layout? (3x3)
<BanTam> thx
<yuji> er desktop previews
<tekteen> crackhead_25: pastebin the commands sudo ndiswrapper -l    and   sudo ndiswrapper -m
<Daisuke_Ido> i noticed that the "make the layout more like windows!" storms are being voted down en masse
<crackhead_25> tekteen: i got it. ndiswrapper to load auto.. now jjst sound still doesnt work..
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> I am not good with sound
<tekteen> look at the troubleshooting guide
<crackhead_25> ANYONE HELP? can't get sound on soundblaster audigy se to work on ubuntu, although it wwas working yesterday??
<Daisuke_Ido> lord you're impatient
<Daisuke_Ido> are your speakers turned on? </windows support>
<prince_jammys> please verify that your computer is plugged in
<fale_> hi
<tekteen> hi
<prince_jammys> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<fale_> guys I have a big problem: I have download throught apt a package. Where can I find that package?
<Daisuke_Ido> fale_: are you looking for the actual *package* or the software that was installed using the package?
<fale_> Daisuke_Ido: the package ;)
<Daisuke_Ido>  /var/apt/cache/archive i believe
<crackhead_25> guys, anyone SOUND HELP -- can't get my sound to work again, was just working yesterday.. dont know what happened.. drivers fine, recognizes card, but still nooo sound!?
<Daisuke_Ido> oops
<Daisuke_Ido>  /var/cache/apt/archive
<Daisuke_Ido> !repeat | crackhead_25
<ubotu> crackhead_25: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<fale_> Daisuke_Ido: thx
<fale_> Daisuke_Ido:  I love you
<Daisuke_Ido> you're welcome, and i'm...  flattered, i think -_-
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm not sure
<ere4si> free love can be a curse at times :)
<tekteen> when is it not a curse?
<tekteen> it never ends well :-)
<ere4si> it's not a curse if she's pretty
<tekteen> then there is less chance it will end well :-)
<Daisuke_Ido> free love, summer of 67, haight asbury...  did you see what they looked like?  trust me, free love is a curse.
<ere4si> if you can't be with the one you love, love the one your with
<prince_jammys> well it wasn't exactly free. you did provide the path to the apt cache
<Daisuke_Ido> stephen stills...  ah, how i miss CSNY
<tekteen> ere4si: I can learn to love no one :-D
<ere4si> a troubled teen maybe? tekteen
<tekteen> lol
<ere4si> :)
<tekteen> I just have fun taking down the idea of love
<tekteen> I do it in my spare time
<ere4si> you don't learn love - it hits you like a train
<tuxwulf__> So how much swap partition is recommended?
<lol> eciadsl is anyone familiar with it??
<Daisuke_Ido> painfully and leaving you flattened?
<prince_jammys> a rare moment in the kubuntu help channel
<tekteen> tuxwulf__: how much ram do you have?
<ere4si> hehe
<prince_jammys> back to biz
<tuxwulf__> tekteen: 1 Gb
<tekteen> tuxwulf__: 2GB swap
<ere4si> these days with 1G mem I turn swap off
<Daisuke_Ido> oh no, don't let LimCore ever hear you say that!  i got flamed to hades and back for suggesting that.
<Daisuke_Ido> (2x ram for swap)
<ere4si> I said I do - didn't recommend
<tuxwulf__> tekteen: Daisuke_ : Thanks...! I was wondering if this was still the rule of thumb...
<Daisuke_Ido> i think his figure was...  1.2x ram minus memory used by running apps + 12% or something incredibly stupid like that...
<lol> eciadsl is anyone familiar with it??
<Daisuke_Ido> like you know that when setting up a swap partition
<Daisuke_Ido> !patience | lol
<ubotu> lol: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ere4si> !lol
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<lol> !ballmer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ballmer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lol> Bugga ths bot sux
<ere4si> hehe
<lol> Whateva
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't say this often, but have you taken your meds today?
<Daisuke_Ido> OJOGBUTCLSWHTRTVOTJBIWBMITLIHWTDHGCOAC <- my personal take on IMisms, and yes, it does mean something
<prince_jammys> k plz sry thx :P
<tekteen> ?
<tekteen> I am not good with im chat
<Daisuke_Ido> OJ's obviously guilty but under the current legal system we have to respect the verdict of the jurors, but it wouldn't bother me in the least if he were to drive his golf cart off a cliff.
<ere4si> that's the us for you
<ere4si> *usa
<Daisuke_Ido> i assure you, i was a hit at chat parties back in the 90s when that was actually relevant :D
<beautifulsnow> Why's KDE so slow... I was running Gnome + Compiz + 2 Virtual Machines, and it ran amazing... here I am now running KDE by itself, and it's sluuggggiisssh
 * tekteen was sent to bed
<tekteen> bye
<prince_jammys> bye
<ere4si> bye
<Arwen> question: how do I write a man page?
<ere4si> Arwen, http://www.cs.hmc.edu/qref/writing_man_pages.html
<Arwen> ARGH, there has got to be a more sensible way to do it
<ere4si> Arwen, http://babbage.cs.qc.edu/courses/cs701/Handouts/man_pages.html
<Arwen> uh... please give me a sensible editor for this...
<ere4si> Arwen, all I did was google "write a man page"
<oem> what is the default compoents installed in konqueror for playing live radio
<tekstacy> What's a good program for a kid to build a simple web page with?
<DaSkreech> Kate :)
<tekstacy> that works on 7.10
<tekstacy> :)   I wish I could do that. Hell, I suck at that.
<tekstacy> Technical I can handle, artistic, I suck.
<heinkel_111> hi, i am having major trouble with my desktop locking up...where to look for problems? Xorg.log.old only had one unusual message about bogus length in write keyboard description. What happens is best described as a gradual lockup shortly after logging into kubuntu
<heinkel_111> it locks up everything including Ctrl+alt+del
<heinkel_111> it locks up everything including Ctrl+alt+del+F1 console (sry
<heinkel_111> yet i cant find a runaway process in top that i can blame for my trouble
<heinkel_111> could it be graphics card driver trouble and not show up in xorg log?
<heinkel_111> hmm it seems to me like it is triggered by resizing of windows
<heinkel_111> it just does not
<heinkel_111> could kwm be the culprit?
<Dr_willis> Dang it - I fullscreened a vmware session.. and cant rember the hotkey to UN fullscreen it.. :)
<Daisuke_Ido> f11?  right-ctrl-f11?
<Dr_willis> yea tryign those.. heh - i got it maxed on one monitor.
<Dr_willis> not sure if i hit a bug in vmwareserver under windows or not
<Daisuke_Ido> got a support case that i've taken under my wing at the moment :)
<Daisuke_Ido> he's about ready to ditch ubuntu because the advice in the forums wasn't all that helpful
<Daisuke_Ido> conexant :(
<Dr_willis> sounds like someone who will NEVER EVER be happy...
<Daisuke_Ido> no, it was *really* not helpful
<gundam_rx78nt1> hi everybody.
<Dr_willis> heh - write better docs. :)
<Daisuke_Ido> i went through it and was thinking "now why the eff?"
<Dr_willis> ive written 2 wiki pages.
<Dr_willis> on the fusesmb and the isofuse tools.
<ubuntu> hey
<Dr_willis>  The thing about the wiki anf forums.. all the  info came from somewhere else. :)  People never want to go read docs these days.. but it depends on the task i guess
<gundam_rx78nt1> I just updated my kernel to 2.6.24-8-generic and instead of using the ipw3945 drivers for my wireless, it uses the ilw3945 drivers and it doesn't connect or associates with my router.
<gundam_rx78nt1> any ideas?
<Daisuke_Ido> but he can't get online without going online, he only had a generic string describing his modem (from vista's device manager), which if the person helping on the forum had looked for it, he would have found that it's a conexant and there's a driver available.
<ubuntu> this is heinkel?111 i need help with system hangups described earlier
<Daisuke_Ido> gundam_rx78nt1: #ubuntu+1?
<ubuntu> i didnt get to read responses cause i got hung up
<Dr_willis> Daisuke_Ido,  DIALUP? ick.. I want nothing to do with it.. Good luck.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> that's hardy's kernel, right?
<gundam_rx78nt1> Daisuke_Ido ?
<gundam_rx78nt1> Yes,
<Daisuke_Ido> gundam_rx78nt1: yeah, #ubuntu+1 will be more helpful, because that's probably an issue they've run into
<gundam_rx78nt1> Ok, let me try it there.
<heinkel_111> hey
<heinkel_111> anybody here that can help me with clues for solving my strange system hang-up?
<heinkel_111> symptom: it is my desktop that stalls
<heinkel_111> it stalls first time i resize a window after login to kubuntu/kde graphically
<gundam_rx78nt1> heinkel: did you run a memory test?
<heinkel_111> gundam_rx78nt1: no, but it appears to work well when using windows
<icanhasadmin> is there a command to download/install a .deb from a website?
<icanhasadmin> kget doesn't like it
<heinkel_111> when my system stalls, i can still see "top" in a terminal window for some time but after a while it stops completely
<Dr_willis> wget it . then sudo dpkg -i it
<heinkel_111> it is not possible to use console Ctrl+alt+del+F1
<icanhasadmin> ty
<heinkel_111> top doesnot show runaway processes
<heinkel_111> and xorg.log has no special warnings
<heinkel_111> except may bogus length on keyboard description
<Y-Town> Anyone know why when I try to set my monitor resolution and hit "administrator" it blanks out the screen and refreshed and does not let me access the area?
<icanhasadmin> how would i go about getting katapult to start with gnome?
<heinkel_111> katapult and gnome? isnt that a contradiction in terms?
<heinkel_111> katapult is kde application
<icanhasadmin> it runs in gnome.. really well... sorry i was just curious, i use both :P
<Y-Town> Anyone know why when I try to set my monitor resolution and hit "administrator" it blanks out the screen and refreshed and does not let me access the area?
<heinkel_111> icanhasadmin: i guess it runs because you have both gnome and kde on the computer then?
<crackhead_25> CAN ANYONE Help me get sound to work on my kubuntu? audigy card. drivers seem fine. can see card. but still no sound (even though it was working yesterday)?!!?
<heinkel_111> crackhead_25:do you also have onboard audio?
<crackhead_25> yeah
<heinkel_111> multiple sound card problem
<crackhead_25> i'm not sure if that's it..
<crackhead_25> i kind of tried a few of those suggestions before, and it didnt really work .. what do you have in mind?
<heinkel_111> crackhead_25: when you start up you computer, the first soundcard recognized gets the first sound device file
<heinkel_111> but it is a little bariable which soundcard is detected as the first one
<heinkel_111> variable
<crackhead_25> argh. now i dont see any soundcards in my cat /proc/asound/cards
<heinkel_111> so it is a little variable which soundcard is actually being used
<heinkel_111> no soundcards? that beats me, i just had a similar problem some time back so i figured i'd tell you about it, but that was the multiple soundcard problem
<crackhead_25> could be..
<icanhasadmin> use alsa, try options <cardname> model=audo
<icanhasadmin> *auto
 * heinkel_111 is logging out for troubleshooting in console
<LeeJunFan> anyone here running hardy having problems with apt-get giving BADSIG errors?
<vers> Can I get album art on kubuntu?
<vers> like a music file manager?
<Dr_willis> try amarok or the other media players
<Dr_willis> I hate album art. :)
<vers> well which one do u use?
<Dr_willis> i use bmpx to play my songs.
<Dr_willis> or amarok.
<vers> rite on....i have amarok
<Daisuke_Ido> using gnome, i kind of want to take a look at banshee
<heinkel_111> hey...still havent figured out how to fix the system freeze problem
<heinkel_111> but i figured out how to use irssi and lynx from console
<heinkel_111> at least that was good for something
<Dr_willis> heinkel_111,  what no screen ussage?
<Dr_willis> :)
<heinkel_111> screen? oh i am not a truely condescendent unix user yet... :P
<heinkel_111> condescending i mean
<Dr_willis> we got a  lot of adolesant unix users also. :)
<heinkel_111> so...do i need my beloved kde back?
<Dr_willis> i gotta go get some smokes for the wife... bbl
<Arwen> compiz is so very pointless --> http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/4348/curm1ka8.png
<regeya> Arwen: using compiz with kde 3.5 for expose and to work with awn nicely (yes, I know all about it being gnome-centric, thanks) having said that I'll agree that most of its features are pointless
<regeya> okay.  I'm mostly idling in #ubuntu.  how the heck to I filter out the constand messages from FloodBot[1-3] in konversation?
<Arwen> regeya, use /ignore
<rrbox> does konversation have spellchecking feature, or can it be added ?
<regeya> Arwen: doesn't seem to work
<regeya> they've got three bots that keep setting and unsetting join throttling, constantly.
<regeya> as in, it gets set, then unset, at least once every couple of seconds.
<regeya> so the floodbots are living up to their name..
<Arwen> rrbox, right-click the text box and select "auto spell-checking"
<rrbox> ahhh coool
<rrbox> didn't see it anywhere in settings
<rrbox> also got thrown off ealier with no search field in konqueror, found all i had to do was type colon for searching
<klobster> don't suppose there is an electrician in here?
<Dr_willis> klobster,   :)   may be some EET's
<klobster> anyone who knows what a 3 pole 40 amp contactor switch does?
<Dr_willis> 3 poles = + - and ground, 40 amp is the rateing...
<Dr_willis> contactor = Hmm...  Not sure. proberly uses a smaller switch to pull in a larger switch.
<klobster> what about contactor (that much I got)
<Dr_willis> Like a relay does.
<klobster> smart man!
<Dr_willis>  40 amp = that may give ya quite a jolt.
<Dr_willis> V=IR
<klobster> it looks like some sort of electro magnetic fuse, seems to somehow allow power to my heater
<klobster> I know, switch breakers are off
<Dr_willis> its to you furnace?
<klobster> both have a one way button (make sense?); one is in the pushed in position, one is in the frefall-loose position
<klobster> well, electric heater, yeah ^^
<regeya> weird.  I have the floodbots ignored on everything including notices, but still the notices come rolling in.  blah.
<klobster> I am assuming one is failing?  or something deeper?
<klobster> msg Dr_willis: whoops, I didn't mean to flood this channel with non kde/linux questions.  sorry
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> klobster,  like that msg. :)
<Dr_willis> just dont get the #@&&!! shocked out of yourself.
 * klobster can't stop laughing at my own stupidity
<klobster> any idea which switch is in the correct position?  the one that is pushed in is making a slight humming sound.
<Dr_willis> Normally things like that are set where you activate it.. and its held in by elctro-magnet type effect. so if power gos off.. it stays off. as a failsafe.
<Dr_willis> but You may have somting totally diffrent. :) I would say go googling for a manual for the thing.
<klobster> hrmm.  so there were 24 other crackheads logged in?
<klobster> Dr_willis: yeah I been looking it's model c25dnf340.  so you are saying the "up" one (the humming one) should be the operational one?
<Dr_willis> klobster,  once you start messing with Home heating, thers all sorts of safty issues.. Its hard to tell.
<klobster> I know, IBEW might send a guy to break my kneecaps
<klobster> CRAP HOW DO I DELETE THAT? KNOW THEY KNOW!!!
<Dr_willis> or you  might start a fire..
<klobster> hey, I didn't buy a Microsoft house, okay? ; )  I am aware of the risks.
<klobster> but seriously folks don't do this sort of thing
<klobster> alternate joke: I know, that's why i am only drinking light beer.
<Toyd> hello can somebody help me please how do i set a password for root
<Toyd> its urgent
<Dr_willis> well one would use the passwd command to set a users password.
<Toyd> nvm got it
<klobster> lol
<Dr_willis> :) you passed the test then young jedi.
<Toyd> my konquerer was opening a lot of instances of it self
<matt_> Help whats this channel called! And whats the passwd for this channel!
<Toyd> so i am guessing it was because i didnt have a password a
<Toyd> nd someone found that out
<Dr_willis> matt_,  this is #debian , and the password is  BillGatesRocks
<Toyd> you guys have any clue?
<Toyd> what could have happend to me
<Toyd> it was opening a zillion konqueror instances
<Dr_willis> Toyd,  we are a bit confused on what you are talking about. :)
<Dr_willis> that sounds like a browser popup to me.
<Toyd> yeah
<Toyd> no konquerer was opening itself over and over again
<Toyd> in a rapid speed
<Toyd> i couldnt stop them
<Toyd> so i had to log off
<Dr_willis> thats weird.
<Toyd> i didnt have a password
<Toyd> root password
<Toyd> so is it still werd now?
<stdin> !root
<Dr_willis> i dont see what the root password has to do with  any of this.
 * stdin kicks ubotu
<storbeck> !info root
<Dr_willis> by default there is no root password. you can not directly login as root.
<Dr_willis> bot-be-lagged ?
<klobster> Ubotu: dead?
<Toyd> so how can i secure my box better Dr_willis is setting a root password sufficient i am guessing no ...
<storbeck> !hug ubotu
<Toyd> ??
<stdin> there we go :p
<storbeck> Mwahah, the hug of death ^_^
<Toyd> when will i be prompted for the root password?
<Dr_willis> Toyd,  the logic is that NOT having a root password - is more secure
<Daisuke_Ido> Dr_willis: i hate conexant so much.
<Toyd> just when i install stuff or also for opening programs?
<Dr_willis> Daisuke_Ido,  :)
<Daisuke_Ido> Dr_willis: BUT!  i was able to get him the driver that dell supplies
<Dr_willis> Toyd,  you use 'sudo' and the initial USERS password. root has no password. thus cant login directly
<Daisuke_Ido> so with a teensy bit of luck...
<Dr_willis> Daisuke_Ido,  and a lot of cussing. :)
<Toyd> Dr_willis i have no user profiles just root?
<Daisuke_Ido> nah, we've both been very calm
<Toyd> so how do i make a user profile?
<Daisuke_Ido> !root | Toyd
<Dr_willis> Toyd,  id be curious as to how you installed without making an initial user, the installer asked for a username, and password.
<stdin> Daisuke_Ido: no bot
<Daisuke_Ido> ahh
<Daisuke_Ido> anyway
<BanTam> do i need to have the kubuntu cd checked in my repository?
<Daisuke_Ido> there is no root, the user you're logged in as is the primary, i'd imagine
<Dr_willis> BanTam,  not really
<BanTam> its getting annoying
<BanTam> lol
<Dr_willis> BanTam,  remove it then. Its proberly way out dated anyway
<Toyd> [root@andLinux ~]#  !root | Toyd
<Toyd> bash: !root: event not found
<stdin> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<BanTam> i did disable it, just wanted to make sure
<Toyd> i dont get it
<Dr_willis> Toyd,  ! things are bot commands.. and the bot is broken at this time
<Toyd> i set the password but i am never prompted for it why is that?
<Toyd> how did setting the password help me secure it?
<stdin> there is no root pass set by default, so nothing uses it
<Daisuke_Ido> it didn't, it made things less secure.
<Toyd> :/
<Toyd> Daisuke_Ido so how can i prevent a random stranger from gaining access to my box?
<Dr_willis> Toyd,  setting a root password will NOT secure things.  the installer should of created a initial user and asked for the users name and password.
<Toyd> :/
<Toyd> it didnt
<stdin> then how are you logged in?
<Daisuke_Ido> Toyd: are you running any services that are visible to the outside world?
<Dr_willis> Toyd,  are you sure you installed ubuntu then.. you really did somthing odd if theres no other user.
<Toyd> i think i skipped that part
<Toyd> yes kubuntu
<Dr_willis> You might want to do a reinstall then. Im not even sure that part CAN be skipped.
<stdin> you can't skip that part, there is no option to
<Dr_willis> unless it was some old installer/versions
<prince_jammys> can't he just change the password for his user?
<Dr_willis> I recall some bug ages ago where people were entering 'root' as their initial user name.
<Toyd> it was the default setting it installed as root then
<Toyd> i never specified a name and password
<Toyd> it was on default
<prince_jammys> Toyd: type in terminal: whoami
<stdin> what version did you install?
<Toyd> prince_jammys it says root
<prince_jammys> type:: echo $UI
<prince_jammys> echo $UID
<Toyd> echo $UID = 0
<Toyd> what does that mean?
<prince_jammys> interesting
<storbeck> Just make a new user with root permissions
<Toyd> :/
<prince_jammys> means you are indeed root :)
<Toyd> i dont want to be root its not secure
<prince_jammys> you could just create an admin user
<Toyd> how do i do that
<storbeck> useradd
<Toyd> how do i not run linux as root
<prince_jammys> you can do it from the GUI i think
<prince_jammys> if you want to skip the command line
<klobster> prince_jammys: isn't he already an admin user?  wouldn't he want to make a guest?
<Toyd> can you give me an example please prince_jammys
<Toyd> this is confusing the hell out me :(
<storbeck> useradd user
<storbeck> passwd user
<Toyd> thanks
<prince_jammys> yeah, he's root. but he can make an admin user, like the default user in ubuntu
<prince_jammys> someone who has admin privileges but must use sudo
<storbeck> sudo su
<Dr_willis> prince_jammys,  the bigger question is how did he even get  that system installed. :)
<Toyd> ok done
<prince_jammys> Dr_willis: i don't remember how the ubuntu install goes anymore
<Toyd> i made a useraccount so how do i run kubuntu with my new useraccount and not in root?
<prince_jammys> Toyd: log out and back in as that user
<Toyd> how do i logout from Konsole?
<Dr_willis> prince_jammys,  Im pretty sure it dosent enable root by default, and it forces you to make an initial user. :)
<Dr_willis> Toyd,  You mean KDE?
<Toyd> yes
<Toyd> in Konsole
<Toyd> please
<Dr_willis> look for a lotoug button :)
<Toyd> no
<Dr_willis> konsole is the cli terminal for kde.
<Toyd> i need to do it via commandline
<Dr_willis> CONSOLE is the  shell on the consoles
<Dr_willis> if you are not in X. use the logout command. :)
<stdin> "exit", "logout" or Ctrl-D will logout from CLI
 * Dr_willis thinks there will be deeper issues here soon.
<Toyd> and how do i login via Konsole with the new useraccount?
<Dr_willis> Toyd,  its not konsole
<Toyd> ok done nvm
<Dr_willis> Normally KDM launches and you enter the user/password that starts up X and KDE.
<el-gokulo> are you using andLinux? oO
<Toyd> :(
<Toyd> el-gokulo
<Toyd> dont spoil my support moment :(
<el-gokulo> ;P
<kuba> i have really weird problem - just installed kubuntu and my speakers dont seem to work even though they are pluged in
<Toyd> nvm works guys thanks a lot :)
<crackhead_25> hey, trying to do a feisty to gutsy upgrade.. how do i expand my /boot folder? it says there isnt enough space to download or something.. ???
<prince_jammys> very good
<SilentDis> it lives!  woooo!
<matt_> Are you using snazzy KubuntuDesktopEnvoiroment?
<SilentDis> of course :)
<Toyd> so is it save to run as root?
<matt_>  Are you using snazzy KubuntuDesktopEnvoiroment?
<Toyd> no
<Toyd> el-gokulo still there?
<Toyd> shit :(
<SilentDis> pardon my offtopic-ness... but i just put my drives into a box with a brand new motherboard, brand new processor, and it worked first off.  Can dimdows say the same?  NO!  muhhahahahaha!  :D
<matt_> Go to Sypnatic Package Manager>Kubuntu Desktop>INSTALL! and youve got KDE!
<Toyd> every app crashes ;(
<crackhead_25> can anyone help me? how doi expand my /boot folder so that i can do a feisty to gutsy upgrade?
<storbeck> You don't have to do anything.
<SilentDis> crackhead_25: /boot is full, or the first hard drive is full?
<matt_> <Toyd> are you talking to me?
<storbeck> Just run the install.
<el-gokulo> try it with gparted. but maybe it wont work
<crackhead_25> i believe it says boot is full.. or not enough room in boot.. the hd is not..
<matt_> For what?
<SilentDis> crackhead_25: got a lot of extra kernels installed or something?
<Toyd> el-gokulo
<Toyd> any idea how come every app crashes on my new useraccount :(
<stdin> you aren't using kubuntu, so no
<el-gokulo> nopes. sry
<crackhead_25> silentdis: probably a handful of older ones
<prince_jammys> oh, i thought it was kubuntu
<SilentDis> crackhead_25: might wanna just clean out kernels.  kmenu > system > adept manager
<storbeck> Don't delete all of them though >_>
<SilentDis> crackhead_25: do a search for 'linux-' and see what's checked.  probably a boatload of 'em in there.  pull the checked items for stuff older than the latest kernel.
<Toyd> stdin i am using kubuntu
<Toyd> i was humoring el-gokulo
<stdin> then how did you install a root only system?
<Toyd> want to see screenshot
<Toyd> s
<Toyd> i dont use andLinux
<crackhead_25> SilentDis: what's diff between remove and purge?
<SilentDis> crackhead_25: purge should get rid of the .deb file from the local store... i think that's the only difference.
<crackhead_25> so i should purge?
<SilentDis> crackhead_25: i'm of the mind to just remove them, leaving the .deb myself.  if everything works ok, then i just do an aptitude autoclean later ;)
<SilentDis> crackhead_25: always good to have a 'plan B' ;)
<el-gokulo> SilentDis, purge removes also the the config files and so on
<SilentDis> el-gokulo: ahhh, thank you.
<SilentDis> el-gokulo: not much for config files for an old unused kernel though, is there?  lol
<Dr_willis> purge removes the system config files.. NOT the user config files..  :) rember that.. heh ..
<Toyd> el-gokulo is ruining my support as i thought he did want to see a screenshot i am running Kubuntu all i want is some help but no el-gokulo decided he wanted me to look bad
<stdin> how did you install a root only system?
<Toyd> how the hell should i know that
<stdin> you installed it, you should know
<el-gokulo> bad for you, that ypu posted your amarok scrren :P
<Dr_willis> If your Kubuntu system installed without creating an initial user. I think its time to reinstall.  and you may want to download the latest cd/release. Because its Not designed to do that. (there may be some bugs in the old releases that allowed it)
<Bossmanbeta> anyone aware of a way of detaching a remote X application running via 'ssh -Y' for re-attaching later? (Just like 'screen' but for X apps) There's an old-old app called 'xmove' (last updated 1997) but it's very buggy and doesn't work. VNC and NX are whole-desktop solutions and doesn't work well when I want to run local & remote apps on a unified local desktop.
<Toyd> Liar :(
<Dr_willis> Bossmanbeta,  #debian had no idea eh? :)
<Toyd> el-gokulo that means that you hacked me
<SilentDis> Toyd: default install for <n>ubuntu is to create a user account immediately, root remains completely disabled and only accessible via sudo.  if you end up with a 'root only' system, you did something funky during install :)
<Bossmanbeta> Dr_willis,  lol!!! stalker!! :)
<Toyd> and started all those konqueror screens
<Toyd> thanks for proving it
<Dr_willis> Bossmanbeta,  I saw you in #LinuxChix also!
<Bossmanbeta> Dr_willis, I checked #gentoo, #centos, #debian, #archlinux ... now here................
<Dr_willis> Bossmanbeta,  if the #gentoo guys dont know.. well.. they know everything.
<Bossmanbeta> besides the fingertip bleeding personal googling I've done :-)
<Bossmanbeta> well to be fair ... #gento was dead
<Bossmanbeta> so I'll try them again later
<el-gokulo> Toyd, sry couldnt resist
<el-gokulo> nice pr0ns
<stdin> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<SilentDis> Bossmanbeta: hmm... i've spawned programs from one Xclient to another Xserver... but never actually moved them.  while logically possible... i'm not sure how to go about that either.
<Bossmanbeta> SilentDis, Yea... it's my personal holy grail.... screen is the ticket, but of course, it's just for shell-based apps
<SilentDis> Bossmanbeta: stupid question.. is there an 'xscreen' that does this?  lol
<Toyd> ok nvm
<Bossmanbeta> lol
<Toyd> el-gokulo was right
<Bossmanbeta> SilentDis, if I were so lucky
<crackhead_25> SilentDis: let's see if this re-dist attempt works now
<weedar> I'm uninstalling Kubuntu on my gf's laptop as I now have my own to toy with...Is there any quick-n-easy ways to remove GRUB and just leave the vista (yuck!) boot loader?
<Bossmanbeta> SilentDis, the thing is the app dies when the ssh conneciton dies, becuase the app has no Xserver to draw to .... and nohup doesn't protect it
<crackhead_25> use vista and repair install
<crackhead_25> (load from rescue installation)
<Toyd> i am using andLinux i am sorry to have bothered you guys its just that i am using Kubuntu and andLinux together so i don't know why i can't ask general kubuntu questions in here and why people like stdin have to be so bureacratic
<Toyd> :(
<weedar> crackhead_25: Hm, I'm not sure I have any boot media, nowadays all you get are on-disk recovery images
<Toyd> this is just  a way for me to learn Kubuntu
<Toyd> so i can make the switch easier
<Toyd> eventually
<kuba> can anyone help me out?
<Toyd> but some people like stdin dont get that
<SilentDis> Toyd: what was your original question?  i came late, and have missed any reposts of it.
<Bossmanbeta> SilentDis, the ghetto-workaround I came up with was just VNC, but sized-down to the borders of the singular application, but it's really a poor solution ...
<el-gokulo> Toyd, whats not worlin with kubuntu and andLinux?
<el-gokulo> working
<stdin> Toyd: there is no way to install a root only kubuntu install, just won't happen
<SilentDis> Bossmanbeta: yeah, that sounds kludgy.  you know... wait...
<crackhead_25> weedar: use the ondisk recovery installation
<crackhead_25> (go to startup options.. and do rescue.. or wahtever.. )
<weedar> crackhead_25: Ah, got it. I'll have to check which shortcut-key to press during boot first I guess.. F5 or F8 I suppose
<SilentDis> Bossmanbeta: iirc, the people who make WindowBlinds (i know i know, windows app) make something to allow you to use 2 computers with 1 keyboard and mouse, and drag apps between the two.  i *think* there's a linux port...  might that be sorta up the alley?
<Bossmanbeta> SilentDis, also it shows it's limitations as a solution when you want to run multiple apps off the same server... then essentially you have to either start another vnc server instance, or widen the vnc window... (ewww) ... 'ssh -Y' is the way to go......... but of course, I can't protect the app from a disconnect or have any versatility to reconnect as I would with screen
<weedar> crackhead_25: That should only fix the boot-loader, right? I'd hate to wipe my gf's Vista, since I value my life
<kuba> each time i start adept installator i get a dialog box saying that another process is using programs database and each time i try to resolve it adept crashes. i was going through "ps -e" but found no other instance of adept can anyone help me here?
<Bossmanbeta> hmm
<prince_jammys> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Bossmanbeta> SilentDis, what's the app called?
<weedar> SilentDis: Thanks for mentioning that app! I recently heard about it, but never got it's name :)
<prince_jammys> kuba^
<SilentDis> Bossmanbeta: Stardock systems is the company that makes it iirc...
<kuba> yes, how do i use that?
 * SilentDis goes looky looky
<prince_jammys> kuba: try the command above
<nuxil> man command
<Bossmanbeta> ..hmm "multiplicity"
<SilentDis> yeah...
<kuba> in the console? event not found
<Toyd> http://x-arcade.com/ does this work o Kubuntu?
<Toyd> on*
<weedar> kuba: to run written commands like that you open a Konsole window
<klobster>  <crackhead_25> can anyone help me?
<klobster> !!!
<weedar> It's the command line interface
<Bossmanbeta> doesn't look like there's a *nix port for that SilentDis
<Dr_willis> Toyd,  you meand does the web site work?
<SilentDis> doh
<prince_jammys> :)
<Dr_willis> Toyd,  or does the controller work?
<Bossmanbeta> SilentDis, the website is already giving me a rash from all the winblowz color-theme-screenshots
<prince_jammys> yes, it's making some pacman sounds
 * Bossmanbeta gets some penguin-cream
<SilentDis> Bossmanbeta: wonder what they think when they see their log and see Konq hitting it lol
<weedar> I'd love it if rdesktop actually worked with the seamless functionality
<Bossmanbeta> lol
<Dr_willis> The xarcade  joysticks   (the one i have at least) uses the ps2 keyboard interface. they are seen as a keyboard. newer ones may be USB also I guess. :)
<Bossmanbeta> SilentDis, PageDefault: Memory Address <X0BF001>
<nuxil> next version of kubuntu. will it have kde4 only ?
<SilentDis> Bossmanbeta: what was the appname you found before that's no longer maintained?
<Bossmanbeta> "xmove"
<stdin> nuxil: there will be 2, one with kde3 and one with kde4
<Bossmanbeta> hasn't been touched since 1997, which means it officially has ford-pinto status
<Dr_willis> a kubuntu4 and a kuduntu3 ?
<crackhead_25> weedar: using vista to repair her installation.. even if it completely reinstalled, you'd not wipe anything.. just refresh the vista.. her docs and everything stay put
<nuxil> stdin, good to hear.
<SilentDis> sorry i'm so slow here, 2h worth of updates still going on in the background :P
<kuba> aaa how do i run this aptfix?? typing !aptfix at the console gives "event not found"
<Bossmanbeta> xmove is essentially an Xserver proxy... clever... but doesn't work
<crackhead_25> weedar: as long as you use the vista tools, they should keep it all nice and safe.. even if windows sucks and is slow and has all kinds of other problems, they're pretty good at keeping you from effing your computer unintentionally.. it's part of their overcontrolling charm.. ha
<stdin> kuba: read what ubotu said
<stdin> !aptfix | kuba
<ubotu> kuba: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<SilentDis> stdin: so... i take it it's bad of me to just delete the lock file as i have been doing?  lol
<stdin> SilentDis: if something is actually running, then yes
<SilentDis> stdin: ahh.  yeah, i can see if something was running, but i do check ahead on that one ;)
<kuba> aa sorry didnt get that, ill try it
<stdin> SilentDis: that's what fuser -vik does, checks if anything is using the lock file and optionally kills the process
<SilentDis> stdin: cool, thanks :)
<SilentDis> Bossmanbeta: i'm sorry, your problem is making my ears bleed.  i must stop now.  NEXT!
<Bossmanbeta> thanks for trying SilentDis
<Bossmanbeta> lol ... you know the clerk at the DMV said the same thing to me... their terminals were *nix terminals... I figured they'd be able to help ... you'd be surprised how angry a city worker can get when exposed to a topic outside their mental cubicle
<Bossmanbeta> j/k of course...
<kuba> ubotu: thank you, it worked ;)
<stdin> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<kuba> aaa :D
<weedar> crackhead_25: "keeping you from effing your computer", I'm not sure I agree, but I love the phrase :D
<SilentDis> Bossmanbeta: the only thing i can think of is hitting x.orgs full docs and looking for the one random command to do it at this point.
<Bossmanbeta> SilentDis, the funny thing is, in my googling-journey .. I found about 150 forum posts about the SAME topic... each ended in the same way ... frustrated silence
<Dr_willis> Sounds like a business oppurtinity
<Dr_willis> go for it!
<SilentDis> wow
<Dr_willis> :)
<weedar> Anyone know if Krfb (desktop sharing) for KDE3 does not work in KDE4?
<Bossmanbeta> Dr_willis, If i were a coder........ maybe :)
<crackhead_25> Bossmanbeta: aint that the best conclusion of all? lol. i hate it, too.
<stdin> weedar: you'd probably want to use krfb-kde4 in kde4
<weedar> stdin: yeah, I just noticed it was available, I'll try that before I start complaining ;
<SilentDis> my 'coding' abilities are limited to scripting languages as well :P
<weedar> BTW guys, KDE4 is looking pretty good, not very unstable either. Really looking forward to the next stable release of Kubuntu :)
<Bossmanbeta> crackhead_25, yea it's the one that had me praying at the altar of Linus..... Inaminae padre spiritu linus pengooinnus bashus illigitimo
<SilentDis> *ZOT*
<SilentDis> damnit.  i need another cellphone connected to my computer, running another EVDO connection, and figure out how to setup linux to 'loadshare' between the 2 :P
<Bossmanbeta> SilentDis, just get a riverbed WAAS appliance
<Bossmanbeta> *don't forget to put a 2nd mortgage on the house to purchase it too)
<SilentDis> huh?
<Bossmanbeta> wide area network acceleration
<SilentDis> ahhhh
<Bossmanbeta> e.g. Riverbed, Cisco WAAS, Wanjet
<SilentDis> while it's nice to finally have some form of high speed net access out here in the boonies that's affordable, it's still not fast enough!
<weedar> Ok, tried it..here comes the comlaints :) Installed krfb-kde4 and set it to allow uninvited connections - on the other laptop, running kde3 I am unable to connect with krdc using "192.168.2.8:0"
<weedar> Do I have to do more to get desktop sharing working?
<Bossmanbeta> u running evdo as your primary connection? interesting
<Bossmanbeta> that maxes out at like 2megabit doesn't it?
<SilentDis> Bossmanbeta: no choice.  my options out here are Dialup at $85/mo, evdo at $25/mo, or satellite at $60/mo.  take your pick :P
<Bossmanbeta> (downstream, that is)
<SilentDis> Bossmanbeta: realistic speeds hover around 600k/sec
<Dr_willis> Where in the world is dialup $85 a mo at?
<Bossmanbeta> 600K bits or bytes
<Bossmanbeta> probably bits
<SilentDis> Dr_willis: Lyndon Station, WI.  Verizon phone line + extended long distance plan to dial into the Dells, internet service in the dells.  grand total comes to $85/mo.
<SilentDis> Bossmanbeta: kilobits, yes.
<Daisuke_Ido> note to self: never move to wisconsin
<Bossmanbeta> so that's about 1/3rd a T ... well... better than the latency you'd get with satellite
<SilentDis> Dr_willis: lotta outlying areas in wisconsin, and most of the country actually, that is the only option.
<Dr_willis> Write your congressman! demand better internet! :P
<SilentDis> Dr_willis: if you live in a city, of course, there's dsl.  lyndon station proper has NOTHING though.
<Bossmanbeta> I'm surprised cable isn't out there... youg et cable-tv?
<SilentDis> no cable tv for me.
<SilentDis> big c-band satellite dish :D
<Bossmanbeta> ah
<Dr_willis> Theres some wireless isp's getting started up around here ive seen. :) but  they are a one man show. I think heh..
<Dr_willis> They could go under at any time.
<SilentDis> i seriously considered actually starting one.  i could get the zoning without issue, just that inital startup capital that's a problem ;)
<Dr_willis> Us poor Americans with our  not up to the rest of the world's speed. in internet connection.
<Daisuke_Ido> SilentDis: doesn't that allow you a pretty good range of "good channels"?  or "bad channels" depending on your viewpoint?
<Bossmanbeta> Dr_willis, that is so true... every South korean bus driver has 100megabit to the net in their homes... it's a shame shame on us
<SilentDis> Daisuke_Ido: what do you mean by channels?
<Dr_willis> Bossmanbeta,  but we got running water!
<Daisuke_Ido> satellite
<Daisuke_Ido> tv, that is
<Bossmanbeta> Dr_willis, I donno about you .. but with an itnernet connection, i can BUY water..............
<Bossmanbeta> :-)
<Dr_willis> Bossmanbeta,  and they need it - to keep their kids gold farming in WoW
<Bossmanbeta> lol...
<SilentDis> Daisuke_Ido: ohh.  iirc, last i figured it out, with my mpeg decoder on it, i have somewhere around 3000 channels right now available.  quite a bit still free and clear.
<Bossmanbeta> I thought that was china... S korea too? figures..
<Daisuke_Ido> SilentDis: i'm...  not talking about good reception *wink wink nudge nudge*
<SilentDis> Daisuke_Ido: lmao.  no, most of the 'good stuff' is digital now.  tune to a sat, there's 24 analog channels, 3 of which are taken up by a digital mpeg stream, which has another 100 channels or so inside it.
<Daisuke_Ido> Bossmanbeta: while i do feel the US is woefully behind in internet access, look at the logistics of wiring S. Korea vs. the USA, both in population and sheer size.
<Daisuke_Ido> aww
<stdin> erm, this is all very interesting and all, but entirely offtopic
<SilentDis> the analog stuff is childs play to decode.  the mpeg streams are an entirely different story lol
<Daisuke_Ido> it is, i'll stop talking now
<Bossmanbeta> Daisuke_Ido, we won the cold war.... sent men to the moon, and a probe to mars............  wiring yucka-puck mississippi shouldn't be that hard
<SilentDis> sometimes, i feel like i'm so far in the backwoods we have to pump in sunshine :P
<Bossmanbeta> SilentDis, I'm in NYC ... All I see is the tops of buildings and the exhaust from taxi cabs........ so a little country is a good thing, believe me you
<stdin> !ot | SilentDis, Bossmanbeta we have a whole channel devoted to offtopic, please use it instead
<ubotu> SilentDis, Bossmanbeta we have a whole channel devoted to offtopic, please use it instead: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Daisuke_Ido> my last comment on the subject: i'm not saying it can't be done, but the cost to build the infrastructure to do it is going to raise monthly costs (more than it should, knowing those greedy $&*%#s), and people won't stand for THAT, so they teeter along with substandard connectivity
<paco> hi men
<SilentDis> Bossmanbeta: ok, here's the deal with your original problem.  the issue is the xclient is not modular, therefore proxies are the only way it is gonna happen now.  there's proposals out to modularize all of xwindows, but it ain't happening soon.
<paco> i have a question for you
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, a question!
<Daisuke_Ido> fire at will
<paco> how can I change my 64bits version of Kubunto for a 32bits version
<Dr_willis> ick. :)
<paco> without delete nothing
<Bossmanbeta> SilentDis, how'd you come by that info, as far as the proposals and lack of manifestation?
<Dr_willis> backup all the impiorntant stuff.. reformat, restore the imporntant data.
<Daisuke_Ido> that's the only way
<paco> there is no way to keep my Win Vista also
<SilentDis> Bossmanbeta: i'm gleaning it bit by bit from various proposals up at http://www.x.org/
<paco> beacuse i have vista and kunbuntu
<Dr_willis> paco,  You just need tor eformat/reisntall linux
<Daisuke_Ido> oh, sure, you can keep that, just install the 32 bit version in the same place your 64 is
<Dr_willis> thats nothing to do with vista
<paco> and i only want change de kubuntu archite3cture
<SilentDis> side note to pacos question:  would going with a 64bit os install and then setting up a 32-bit userspace work?
<Dr_willis> backup your impornatnat linux stuff..  reinstall the 32bit. restore imporntant data
<Bossmanbeta> SilentDis, you'd think it would have manifested by now, with everyone using 'ssh -Y' over the years.... and the predominance of 'screen' ... someone would have realized that peanut butter + chocolate (screen+X) = bliss
<Dr_willis> SilentDis,  there is the 32bit 'chroot' stuff.. but thats more for specific apps..
<SilentDis> Dr_willis: got it, thanks.
<paco> ok
<paco> then if
<SilentDis> paco: did you set /home as a seperate partition by chance?
<paco> I dont think soy
<paco> so
<paco> then
<SilentDis> paco: yeah, you're going the backup > reinstall > restore route then.
<chalcedony> SilentDis: how can one tell if one has kde or gnome?
<paco> if I save my linux data in a external har drive
<paco> later can i Install kubunto 32bits whitoh crash Vista, dont?
<SilentDis> chalcedony: do you have a kmenu in the lower left corner?  or a gnome toolbar along the top?
<paco> I have scarey by de grub loader
<paco> scared sorry
<Bossmanbeta> SilentDis, for what is's worth, I posted this in: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/424/ ...my $0.02
<SilentDis> paco: if you backup your data, then just flop in a 32-bit kubuntu cd, reformat and reinstall, you should be fine.  it'll reconfig grub without headache and vista should still be listed there.
<chalcedony> SilentDis: ty that settles it :)
<chalcedony> husband has kde
<SilentDis> chalcedony: yep yep.  there's commands and such to 'verify' it, but when you can just look, why bother?  lol
<chalcedony> hehe
<paco> ok tanx
<paco> I have never do this
<chalcedony> SilentDis: do you know where to go to download Xchat (not xchat gnome) ?
<paco> and I dint know if the grub loader could be affected by de change and lost all my windows vista data
<SilentDis> chalcedony: i've never had luck with xchat.  i ended up setting up a jabber server on a POS box and just using that :P
<paco> thanx
<SilentDis> paco: before you go...
<Bossmanbeta> paco, you can also try Pidgin
<Bossmanbeta> paco, Pidgin has a nice IRC client built in
<chalcedony> hmm
<chalcedony> sounds interesting
<SilentDis> paco: you might wanna consider splitting your linux partition into 2 partitions.  one for /, one for /home, so you don't have to do this again.  reinstall of the os and loose no userdata
<chalcedony> Bossmanbeta: can you oper with it?
<Bossmanbeta> chalcedony, I dont see why not ...
<Bossmanbeta> It's a full blown irc client...
<paco> ok, thaths a good idea
<Bossmanbeta> just create an "account"
<Bossmanbeta> which is really just the login specs for the login-script
<chalcedony> people say that and then .. full except ti doesn't do /notice .. doesn't do dcc ..
<paco> thank you
<Bossmanbeta> I think it does /dcc
<Bossmanbeta> give it a try
<SilentDis> paco: if you do it... i'd personally recommend about 10gb for the os install.  esp. if you wanna play with both gnome and kde.  5gb is about the minimum i've found.
<paco> bye
<paco> yes
<Bossmanbeta> but then again, I haven't been an oper in years...
<chalcedony> Bossmanbeta: i'd have to upgrade ..  what i have goes with gaim
<paco> I have reserved 10 gb of free space
<Bossmanbeta>  exist sin gaim
<Toyd> Bossmanbeta may i love you now
<Bossmanbeta> exists*
<Bossmanbeta> toyd? :)
<SilentDis> paco: well, you could go 5gb for the os and 5gb for /home then at least
<Bossmanbeta> I guess you didn't know gaim/pidgin included an irc client? :)
<chalcedony> the one in gaim isn't as good
<paco> yes could be
<paco> thanx
<paco> bye men
<SilentDis> !bye | paco
<ubotu> paco: Au revoir!
<Bossmanbeta> chalcedony, well I dont use it, I use Xchat... but I have used pidgin often to get to the irc, though not with oper status
<chalcedony> but that's just what i heard. i REALLY use XChat
<Bossmanbeta> well I run Gnome.. so... sorry :)
<chalcedony> Bossmanbeta: me too
<Bossmanbeta> I came here to ask my ssh question, after my fingertips bled from googling-to-no-end
<Dr_willis> im using xchat, under windows vista at the moment. :)
<chalcedony> awww
<chalcedony> Dr_willis: cool
<Bossmanbeta> or if you want to go all bashful .... try irssi
<chalcedony> it was kvirc that doesn't do notice i think
<Bossmanbeta> (that was a pun) yay
<chalcedony> heh
<chalcedony> i didn't like the way i had to change channels in irssi /ircII
<chalcedony> XChat is a nice step from mirc
<chalcedony> and more flexible
<SilentDis> Bossmanbeta: hmm... a crappy but possible workaround:  seperate x server running on remote box, vnc into that x server over and over again... big pain in the ass... is that what you were doing anyway?
<Dr_willis> a root canal ie a nice step from mirc. :)
<Bossmanbeta> i remember in the 90s... all we had was ircII and Pheonix scripts .... funfun
<chalcedony> i had IRCII EPIC4
<Dr_willis> I rember IRCing on a 'green bar' printing terminal. in the 90's
<Dr_willis> or was it the late 80's
<chalcedony> hehehe
<Dr_willis> :)
<Bossmanbeta> SilentDis, yes, but not over & over... I'd size the VNC window to the single-app ... if I needed to run a 2nd.. I'd widen the VNC window (wincing and making faces all-the-way)
<chalcedony> i had ircII on that
<storbeck> I remember IRCing on the abacus ^_^
<Daisuke_Ido> bah.  telnet in and use RAW commands.
<Daisuke_Ido> we have a winner
<chalcedony> hehehe
<chalcedony> BBSs  :)
<SilentDis> Bossmanbeta: understandable.  i see what you're aiming for, but i just don't see it as happening as of right now.
<Bossmanbeta> ...compuserve on an atari 800xl 300baud modem..... <bows>
<Daisuke_Ido> the first annual "Hey you kids, get off my lawn!" award goes to...  storbeck!
<storbeck> Haha
<chalcedony> Bossmanbeta: you win :)
<SilentDis> I had a CoCo with an acoustic coupler, that was fun :)
<Bossmanbeta> <bows> I'm here all week....
<SilentDis> felt very Wargames :D
<chalcedony> my husband worked on computers that used paper tape, punch cards
 * Dr_willis hits play+record and erases SilentDis 's irc client
<chalcedony> we had a 300 baud accoustic coupler until we moved a couple years ago
<SilentDis> NOOOOOOO!
<Bossmanbeta> wow
<Y-Town> anyone know the name of the kde package that has traceroute, ping etc?
<Daisuke_Ido> i still maintain that the greatest piece of software ever created for MS-DOS was Telix 3.22
<Bossmanbeta> punch tape... I wasn't born then... timesharing mainframes for the win...
<chalcedony> Y-Town: can you run mtr ?
<Dr_willis> I recall seeing an 'analog' computer. :) in a college once.
<chalcedony> Bossmanbeta: my husband did that in basic
<Y-Town> chalcedony: mtr?
<Bossmanbeta> GWbasic .. yay ... 10 print hello   20 goto 10
<chalcedony> Y-Town: let me find it for you
<SilentDis> Dr_willis: *sigh* sad part was, that happened to me.  i think it was Xanax or something similar, wouldn't work one day, realized it had no label on it.  feared the worst, popped it into a tape deck and was greeted by barry mantalow recorded by my father.  i wanted to cry.
<chalcedony> MTRCombines traceroute and ping into a single network diagnostic tool.
<chalcedony> www.bitwizard.nl/mtr/ - 5k - Cached - Similar pages
<chalcedony> mtr (My traceroute) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopediamtr or My traceroute is a computer program which combines the functionality of the traceroute and ping programs in a single network diagnostic tool. ...
<chalcedony> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mtr_(My_traceroute)
<Daisuke_Ido> we all had that happen...  for me, it was the game Bedlam
<SilentDis> then there was the incident with my gameboy sliding underneath the electric frying pan...  after dad put it down while playing tetris and wanted some food... *sigh*
<Y-Town> chalcedony: thanks....   I was looking for the one KDE has, I found the one for gnome
<chalcedony> ah
<Daisuke_Ido> there are two things that the CoCo had that no one has been able to duplicate or surpass
<chalcedony> i like mtr lite
<chalcedony> run in terminal
<chalcedony> you can paste it and everything
<Y-Town> :o)
<Daisuke_Ido> shamus...  and doubleback.
<Y-Town> I am trying to put everything together still... just built the system...
<SilentDis> Daisuke_Ido: i just remember having a 15-color monitor and all my friends being jealous because they only had 8-color ones.  after that, it's all a blur.
<Bossmanbeta> CGA for the win
<Bossmanbeta> ...or EGA for those who drove cadillacs
<chalcedony> SilentDis: i remember fighting over the good monitor
<Daisuke_Ido> Bossmanbeta: neither.
<Daisuke_Ido> Tandy Graphics Adapter
<Bossmanbeta> eek
 * SilentDis gets out and pushes the EVDO bits flying through the air
<Daisuke_Ido> the 1000TX was my first IBM-compatible
<Bossmanbeta> Well I was an Amiga 500 and 1000 nut for a while... that was fun... lightyears ahead of its time
<SilentDis> i started late in the IBM compatible stuff.  my first was a 486SX25 with 4mb ram.
<Bossmanbeta> heh I remenber the SX/25's .... you could overclock them
<SilentDis> lol
<chalcedony> 486 was the cream de la creme
<romunov_> i install kubuntu, but now it won't load it
<Bossmanbeta> remember DR dos??
<romunov_> when i boot up the pc, it says it can't detect drives
<chalcedony> yup
<Bossmanbeta> I insisted on running that... I hated MS even then
<SilentDis> ohhh yes.  way better than the MSDos that came on the system ;)
<chalcedony> right on
<romunov_> but when i go into install, it shows (formatted) partitions and everything
<Bossmanbeta> yea but MS kept F'ing with the command.com and Digital Research had to keep patching to keep it compatible with 3.11
<chalcedony> romunov_: i feel for you
<SilentDis> here i sit now, with a 2.2ghz beamoth running, a P1 300mhz doing Xubuntu 7.10 with pidgin (and nothing else) and an OpenBSD box doing my server work in the closet.  it hasn't seen daylight in months.  lol
<Bossmanbeta> There should be a #8bit-nostalgia channel.
<Bossmanbeta> I'd live in there
<SilentDis> make one!  lol
<Bossmanbeta> yea and sit by myself with my whislting tape player and texas instuments TI/99-4A
<klobster> romunov_: where is it that you get the undected drive error?
<klobster> *undectected
<SilentDis> just curious... anyone seen the new apple piece of paper thats actually a laptop?
<Bossmanbeta> i read many reviews.
<Bossmanbeta> all bad
<klobster> crap *undetected
<Bossmanbeta> battery life is terrible
<SilentDis> i saw one at best buy the other day... i was impressed, but i can't see using it.
<Bossmanbeta> and I recall reading that the battery is NOT removable 'ala iPod
<SilentDis> that was one of my fears.  the other was breaking it if i opened it funny
<crackhead_25> hey guys, i'm upgrading feisty to gutsy here, with the adept manager, and it just hanged at preparing to configure libgl1-... what should i do???
<Bossmanbeta> SilentDis, I respectfully recommend the EEE PC.... (I bought one for the wife)... or wait 6 months for the next line of EEE PC's to come soon.
<Daisuke_Ido> Dr_willis: i feel bad for the guy i've been helping - not only is it a conexant modem, it's a broadcom wireless :\
<SilentDis> Bossmanbeta: was thinking of jogging down to the evil empire and grabbing the acer they have on sale for $500.  ditching vista and throwing kubuntu at it.
<Bossmanbeta> crackhead_25, I've failed once during a feisty-to-gutsy upgrade... I killed the upgrade process and reran it ... nothing bad should happen -- but that was my experience
<klobster> $500? hit up slickdeals.net, I have seen better
<crackhead_25> Bossmanbeta: but wont it just fail again at the same spot?
<Bossmanbeta> SilentDis, the EEE PC runs a linux variant... I forget the distro name
<Lynoure> Bossmanbeta: Xandros, I think
<Bossmanbeta> yea Lynoure that's it
<SilentDis> Bossmanbeta: debian based or something else.  i find i really like how debian does things is all :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<Bossmanbeta> my wife uses it as an organizer.... palm-pilot+2
<Bossmanbeta> crackhead_25, it shouldn't hurt to retry it
<klobster> SilentDis: join #debian
<chalcedony> SilentDis: debian is under ubuntu /kubuntu .. a lot of files are .deb
<SilentDis> klobster: kubuntu is debian based, and a lot prettier.  i'll stick with kubuntu :)
<chalcedony> and you an apt-get
 * SilentDis is an aptitude monkey ;)
<MilhousePunkRock> I am trying to migrate from static IP (manual configured, wireless with wpa_supplicant) to DHCP. Both knetworkmanager and wicd fail to get an IP, sudo dhclient3 gets one though...
<chalcedony> that too :)
<Bossmanbeta> Personally I dont think the distro you like or run should dictate which channel you sit in..... all the debian variants are equally benefited by the technical expertise of their user base
<crackhead_25> Bossmanbeta: how do i resume the upgrade???
<Bossmanbeta> crackhead_25, just restart it
<crackhead_25> restart what??
<Bossmanbeta> crackhead_25, and see if it hangs at the same spot
<SilentDis> Bossmanbeta: as it should hopefully be :)
<chalcedony> Bossmanbeta: it's finding good people that matters
<Lynoure> However, most of you might fit well in #kubuntu-offtopic =)
<Bossmanbeta> chalcedony, I agree 101%
<crackhead_25> Bossmanbeta: restart what? directions?
<SilentDis> this is the box: http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=8221530
<Bossmanbeta> crackhead_25, how's you kick off the upgrade?
<crackhead_25> i opened adept maanger again, but there's no option to do so
<Bossmanbeta> how'd*
<Bossmanbeta> Lynoure, I was never one to color my coloring books in the lines :)
<SilentDis> crackhead_25: check this out...
<Bossmanbeta> but human beings need some latitude imho
<SilentDis> !upgrade | crackhead_25
<ubotu> crackhead_25: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<crackhead_25> how do i resume the upgrade??
<klobster> SilentDis: you asked how to learn about debian.  Oh.  Now that I read closer you were making a statement.  NM
<Bossmanbeta> crackhead_25, it will just restart.... no biggie
<SilentDis> klobster: yeah hehe, sorry i was vagueish there.  i will try again.  i like the thing with the stuff! :D
<crackhead_25> Bossmanbeta: no it doesnt just restart.. how do i make it restart?
<SilentDis> grrr... stupid update, go faster, i wanna play WoW!!
<Bossmanbeta> crackhead_25, hmmm during my 1-failed upgrade, it restarted for me...
<klobster> SilentDis: ORLY?!? i love the stuff!!  I used to move the thing by the object, so i could get to the doodads and add it to my stuff.  it was great!
<crackhead_25> SilentDis: how do i resume my upgrade? i was advised to cancel it. now i dont/cant seem to get it to resume..?
<SilentDis> klobster: NOWAI!!!!!11!!!one!!1!elevendy!11!!
<SilentDis> crackhead_25: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu-upgrade/ :)
<crackhead_25> SilentDis: that doesnt help. ???
<SilentDis> crackhead_25: it gives you a step-by-step upgrade via pictures.  easy to follow :)
<crackhead_25> i went through all that. there was a problem. it hung at configuring a libgl1.. then i was advised to cancel it. so i did. it canceled and advised me to 'resume' it. i start adept mgr again. there are no buttons highlighted. i dont know how to resume it.
<Bossmanbeta> crackhead_25, 'update-manager -c' doesn't work for you?
<SilentDis> crackhead_25: oh!  sorry, i missed that.  what Bossmanbeta said :)
<Bossmanbeta> well i was relating my experience in my 1 failed feisty-to-Gutsy upgrade..
<Bossmanbeta> rerunning update-manager -c from CLI worked for me
<crackhead_25> i'm running kubuntu, not ubuntu
<Lynoure> crackhead_25: figures, being here :)
<Bossmanbeta> I didn't think 'update-manager -c' is specific to Gnome
<SilentDis> crackhead_25: same thing.  alt-f2 > 'update-manager -c' (sans quotes) > options > run as different user > root (your password) > run :)
<stdin> update-manager is the gnome update manager...
<SilentDis> doh, that's what i get for having both on my box. :(
 * Bossmanbeta is obviously wrong.... <apologies>
<SilentDis> sorry about that crackhead_25.
<crackhead_25> wtf.. it says it's in anunusuable state???
<crackhead_25> please, i need one or both of you two to be right, or my computer is totally effed..
<Bossmanbeta> well it sounded like you were locked-up at the upgrade process prior to cancelling anyway
<SilentDis> there's no "version upgrade" in adept manager now for you?
<crackhead_25> yes, it was. soi cancelled. so what now? im afraid ill reboot, and it wont even boot because it's failed partially through.
<crackhead_25> i open adept mgr, and none of the buttons get highlighted as active/possible.
<Bossmanbeta> you running adept mgr from cmd line?
<SilentDis> sounds like it's locked and another app is using it.  what's that magic command again?
<stdin> how far did the upgrade go?
<klobster> stdin!!
<crackhead_25> upgrade had dl'd and was preparing to install everyting.. it hanged on configuring libgl1..
<crackhead_25> am i supposed to pid kill it, and then restart it?
<SilentDis> !aptfix | crackhead_25
<ubotu> crackhead_25: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<stdin> you should just be able to do "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" then
<azzco> Will there be any more tutorial days on kubuntu-devel?
<SilentDis> crackhead_25: that'll unlock you, and you can try again.
<stdin> azzco: we're planning to do more
<Bossmanbeta> the lock file may be in place if apt crashed badly ... /var/cache/apt/
<azzco> stdin: Will I need much basic knowledge to be able to follow the discussion?
<crackhead_25> so then re-run adept maanger and try upgrade?
<stdin> azzco: depends on the particular session, but generally no
<SilentDis> crackhead_25: yeah, after that command, just open up adept manager again, and there should be the 'version upgrade' button back.
<azzco> thanks stdin
<SilentDis> 20 min, and a reboot, and i get to play wow.  FINALLY.
<crackhead_25> there's a "full upgrade" button
<crackhead_25> that what?
<crackhead_25> there's also version upgrade, but version upgradew asn't there
<SilentDis> crackhead_25: choose to update your repos really quick, and it should highlight
<crackhead_25> fetch updates?
<SilentDis> crackhead_25: yep
<crackhead_25> is it going to see i already dl'd everything?
<Bossmanbeta> it did when I failed
<SilentDis> crackhead_25: it should see the .debs in there, yes.
<Bossmanbeta> and resumed where it failed in the DL
<klobster> crackhead_25: was there really 24 other people who chose to link their persona to crack?
<crackhead_25> no, i just picked 25.. i dont know..
<SilentDis> another random statistic, and proud of it!
<Bossmanbeta> crackhead_25, (K)Ubuntu is pretty resilient, no worries...
<crackhead_25> Bossmanbeta: im hoping.. i really need it to work
<crackhead_25> it's going.. we'll see
 * Bossmanbeta blesses crackhead_25 Inamina Padre Linus PengooInus bashus amen.
<klobster> Bossmanbeta: even for crackheads!!
<SilentDis> *ZOT*
<crackhead_25> thanks man..
<Bossmanbeta> what is "zot"
<SilentDis> you... never... got... into... the internet oracle?
<Bossmanbeta> is that where Neo enters the great penguin and jumps into the rabbit hole?
<SilentDis> Bossmanbeta: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Oracle
<klobster> Bossmanbeta: enters the great rabbit hole?  What kind of porn are you watching?
<Bossmanbeta> klobster, its a reference to Alice in Wonderland & the matrix
<SilentDis> the $2.99/minute sweedish variety, apparently.
<stdin> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<SilentDis> sorry, sorry *goes and sits in the corner*
<Bossmanbeta> SilentDis, I've never heard of this ... I'll be sure to read this.
<klobster> Bossmanbeta: Ahh, a hybrid quote.  BTW: Wonderland in Alice was a GREAT porn..
<klobster> I know, TNI
<klobster> *TMI
<toxop1asma> question: how to diff words instead of lines?
<nuxil> what you mean ?
<nuxil> sort -u ?
<Bossmanbeta> toxop1asma, do u mean grep?
<nuxil> egrep "(word1|word2|word3)" /file
<toxop1asma> if i have two different files that are identical except for some words, how to see which words?
<nuxil> man diff
<nuxil> toxop1asma, diff file1 file2
<toxop1asma> nuxil: i read the man, and it doesn't help. the thing is, the file is one huge line
<Dr_willis> Ick.
<Dr_willis> what kind of file is that? :)
<toxop1asma> the kind you create if you're retarded :[ actually, i'm probably solving the wrong problem here
<nuxil> tomsku, ahh. does it got witespaces in it?
<nuxil> *toxop1asma,
<toxop1asma> yeah
<nuxil> cat file1 | tr " " "\n" | sort -u -o newfile1
<nuxil> cat file2 | tr " " "\n" | sort -u -o newfile2
<nuxil> diff newfile1 newfile2
<nuxil> maybe that..
<crackhead_25> anyone know why i can't see my programs, when i try to click "applications" on the k bar???
<crackhead_25> nothing pops up when i click the applications on the menu bar
<crackhead_25> places and system work fine..
<Bossmanbeta> crackhead_25, try restarting X (ctrl-alt-backspace)
<toxop1asma> nuxil: thanks, but i just realized that won't hlelp me anyway. here is another question, though. i have an huge directory, and i need to delete every jpg in it. echo *.jpg | rm doesn't work because rm says "too many arguments"
<nuxil> toxop1asma, cd to that dir
<nuxil> rm -rf *.jpg
<Dr_willis> you may need to use xargs if theres a LOT of them
<toxop1asma> bash: /bin/rm: Argument list too long
<toxop1asma> what's xargs?
<Dr_willis> time to learn about it. :)
<Dr_willis> man xargs
<pat5star> toxop1asma: use a while loop
<toxop1asma> that sounds easier than learning :D
<klobster> while loop: Please see #bash
<Dr_willis> find ./  -name whatever  -type f -print | xargs /bin/rm -f
<Dr_willis> or similer. :)
<Dr_willis> or do a rm a*.jpg
<Dr_willis> and so on. :)
<Dr_willis> rm b*.jpg
<Dr_willis> heh heh
<Dr_willis> or use mc, select all, then delete.
<Bossmanbeta> You could also script it
<nuxil> or just delete the hole dir :p
<toxop1asma> mc?
<Bossmanbeta> for x in *.jpg ; do rm $x; done
<nuxil> midnight commander
<Bossmanbeta> put that in a file, then chmod +x it
<toxop1asma> what i did was this (this is just for your amusement): wget'd a huge bunch of stuff in my home directory, by accident, while saving some important stuff there at the same time
<Bossmanbeta> toxop1asma, I'd recommend you open a text file and put that line in there....
<Bossmanbeta> then save it, chmod +x filename
<Bossmanbeta> make sure the file is in that jpg directory
<Bossmanbeta> then execute it ./filename
<nuxil> he can run that from a concole
<Dr_willis> alias removealljpg='for x in *.jpg ; do rm $x; done'
<Dr_willis> :)
<Bossmanbeta> more power to him then :)
<Bossmanbeta> for a 1 time cmd I usually dont make aliases :)
<nuxil> he dosent need a script file
<Dr_willis> but wouldent *.jpg be expaneded too long?
<toxop1asma> it's going
<toxop1asma> it'll probably take a while, huh
<Bossmanbeta> well that cmd will do it 1 file at a time
<Bossmanbeta> to avouid the args problem
<Bossmanbeta> avoid*
<Bossmanbeta> yea go get a sandwich or something :)
<Bossmanbeta> and get me a soda, would ya? :-)
<toxop1asma> sure
<storbeck> It's not delivery
<Bossmanbeta> I am 13 hrs into a yum update on a box that had an uptime of 984 days.............
<Dr_willis> its Degornieos?
<Dr_willis> :)
<nuxil> bash is fun :)
<storbeck> I think it's spelled Digiorno, but yes :)
<Bossmanbeta> updating: package name #######   [93/5067]
<Bossmanbeta> lol
<nuxil> o.0
<storbeck> What did you do, install *?
<Bossmanbeta> nah just a yum update on it
<toxop1asma> well, it's working, i think, so thanks! i'll stop being stupid from now on, and read a book
<Bossmanbeta> but the box had an uptime of 984 days without 1 udpate
<storbeck> Heh
<Bossmanbeta> toxop1asma, never confuse ignorance with stupidity, and the effort to remedy the former is honorable
<storbeck> I feel like a little kid watching this show XD (Full Metal Alchemist)
<Bossmanbeta> What does a server farm raise??
<Bossmanbeta> Answer: Temperature.
<Bossmanbeta> (that's when you guys say "wow.. funny, witty joke...")
<nuxil> heh
<toxop1asma> Bossmanbeta: stupidity is because i've known for a while that i should learn this. so i'll be killing both with one stone, it seems
<Bossmanbeta> toxop1asma, that cmd I gave u is very versatile for doing something to many files at once
<Bossmanbeta> take out the "rm" part and put in any other command
<Dr_willis> i recall making a 'foreach' script once that sort of did that. :)
<Bossmanbeta> toxop1asma, we're all still learning... Why do you think I'm still Bossmanbeta... if I were done learning, I'd just be "bossman"
<Bossmanbeta> Dr_willis, I'm no scripting master :)
<nuxil> Bossmanbeta, no BossmanStable
<nuxil> :p
<Bossmanbeta> lol nuxil
<Bossmanbeta> better than BossmanSid I guess :D
<Dr_willis> Time to Start Bossmanbeta !
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> Now get to work!
<Bossmanbeta> rofl
<chalcedony> Boohbah: are you good with regex for grep?
<Bossmanbeta> much more personality in here than in #ubuntu (for the record)
<Bossmanbeta> shame I'm a Gnomer... My KDE exposure is pretty lame
<chalcedony> Bossmanbeta: lol not that other b
<Bossmanbeta> :)
<chalcedony> i need to grep an irc log for  P^
<chalcedony> a nick
<toxop1asma> has gnome changed much in the last couple of years? i tried ubuntu then, and didn't like the ui
<jussi01> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<chalcedony> jussi01: hugs dear
<Bossmanbeta> toxop1asma, I guess I'll have to answer that in a PM
<toxop1asma> Bossmanbeta: it won't let me send you a pm. #kubuntu-offtopic
<nuxil> in the old days you could run gnome and enlightment as one desktop manager. i was a heaven for desktop freaks
<nuxil> *i *it
<nuxil> system-settings -> user-management is in some sort of japanees language.. strange
<storbeck> toxop1asma: Try registering your nick.
<Lynoure> toxop1asma: gnome is easy enough to try. only takes a download and a bit of your time. Gives you your impression of it, which is what matters most. If you don't like it, easy enough to switch back :)
<nuxil> bleh.. gnome isnt worth trying :p
<harmental> hey guys....are the "unsupported packages" worth the try?
 * lysli is away: Parti pour l'instant.
<pat5star> harmental: yes, just don't expect any support if you have any problems :)
<stdin> !away > lysli
<lysli> lol
<harmental> pat5star: thats what unsupported is all about....
<harmental> :oP
<harmental> i guess...what im trying to understand is the difference between, for instance, the "supported" ktorrent and the unsupported one...
<stdin> harmental: mostly the type of support, unsupported packages get community support only and supported ones can get commercial support
<lysli> Vous avez quitté le canal #kubuntu (requested by stdin: "please read the guidelines before "lol"ing our rules, kthxbye").  ??
<stdin> !fr | lysli
<ubotu> lysli: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<lysli> je sais pas mais a chaque fois que je me connecte y a toujours  cette fenetre
<Dr_willis> i gotta wonder what comercial support is for ktorrent. :)
<harmental> stdin: ok...i gues ill give them a try then.....i dont use commercial anyways :o)
<Dr_willis> comercial = paid irc people who have to be nice to you? :)
<harmental> Dr_willis: thats what my question was all about....
<harmental> i was afraid that "unsupported" had some hidden meaning....
<harmental> besides being "not supported" packages...
<Dr_willis> unsupported = 'not officially supported by the comercial  support system'
<Dr_willis> I guess.
<abortd> what is  the smallest ubuntu installation?
<Dr_willis> Depends on your needs. :)
<Dr_willis> the JEOS variant is very small.. but its not designed for 'normal' users.
<abortd> enough for web browsing lets say
<Dr_willis> You may want to look into xubuntu,
<Dr_willis> not sure how much smaller it is.. but its for lower-end machines
<stdin> install the server edition then xorg, that's quite basic ;)
<abortd> what iis the mb used for xubuntu
<stdin> try asking in #xubuntu
<lysli> \#ubuntu-fr
<lordrayden> hi, last night I was playing music with Amarok, now I have no sound at all :(
<lordrayden> eduard@MSI:~$ aplay -l**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****card 0: rev50 [VIA 82C686A/B rev50], device 0: VIA 82C686A/B rev50 [VIA 82C686A/B rev50]  Subdevices: 0/1  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<lordrayden> what do I reinstall/
<lordrayden> pls
<lordrayden> kubuntu gutsy
<lordrayden> anyone? in debian I had ALSA, in Kubuntu I don't know yet :)
<lordrayden> alsaconf don't work
<harmental> hey guys...how can i compress a file using a password?
<nuxil> lordrayden, do you get sound running this command
<nuxil> play /usr/share/apps/amarok/data/Amarok_1.4_Welcome.ogg
<lordrayden> wait a bit
<lordrayden> shitty sound, but it is, though in system settings, test sound server - there is no sound
<lordrayden> what do i do?
<nuxil> system settings --> sound settings
<lordrayden> I wouldn't like to reinstall the whole kubuntu :D
<nuxil> hardware
<lordrayden> k?
<nuxil> detect automaticly ?
<lordrayden> yes
<nuxil> ok
<lordrayden> standard default settings, didn't make a change, koz it was working :)
<nuxil> go in amarok settings and see which sound engine its using
<lordrayden> xine engine
<pat5star> harmental: do you mean password protect a compressed file? If so, zip -e file.txt
<nuxil> ok..
<lordrayden> alsaconf isnt working in kubuntu?
<nuxil> lordrayden, check kmix see if its muted or vol all down
<lordrayden> I used it successfully bfore in debian etch
<lordrayden> did it, it's working fine
<storbeck> alsaconf? Perhaps you mean alsamixer?
<lordrayden> look, Ill try the live cd, it just came 2 me
<nuxil> no kmix
<lordrayden> alsa configuration tool :)
<lordrayden> nuxil, I put my kubuntu live and talk 2 U in 10 min, k?
<nuxil> check in kmix if the outputs have a green light
<lordrayden> they all have green lights
<mrx_> hi!
<nuxil> and all turned up ?
<lordrayden> maybe it's a hardware error
<lordrayden> let me check
<lordrayden> c u in 10
<mrx_> i got 3 parititions, but I can not use 2 of them. hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000 it says
<mrx_> what is wrong?
<mrx_> i am only user on this computer
<harmental> pat5star: thats right...thx....
<Dorwin6> format the particual
<Dorwin6> partition
<nuxil> heh
<mrx_> how do i do that?
<nuxil> ext or ntfs ?
<mrx_> ext3
<Dorwin6> u would have to use ext3
<pat5star> harmental: yw
<nuxil> edit your fstab
<mrx_> why can i not use those partitions?
<nuxil> you can if you sudo
<mrx_> i am new to linux. is there some program i can install through package manager to format harddrives or anything?
<mrx_> so how do i do sudo then?
<nuxil> but you should edit fstab
<mrx_> i don't know what fstab is
<nuxil> sudo mount /dev/disk1/ /path ; kdesu konqueror then go to path
<Dr_willis> a filesystem has to be mounted - in order for the system to access it.
<Dr_willis> thats not the same as 'formating' them. :)
<Dorwin6> nuxil : I hace some question to ask u regarding kubunty
<Dr_willis> fdisk, then format, then mount.
<storbeck> lol @ kubunty
<Dorwin6> dude, its 10 in the morning on saturday, im lying down typing
<Dorwin6> ;p
<nuxil> he never said anything about formating the disks
<Dr_willis> <mrx_> i am new to linux. is there some program i can install through package manager to format harddrives or anything?
<dan__> storbeck: thats the next release
<nuxil> im blind :p
<Dr_willis> :P
<storbeck> Haha, is it now?
<nuxil> Dorwin6, then you are asking the wrong guy
<mrx_> it says  /dev/sda2 is already mounted on
<Dorwin6> can anyone advice me in regards of dual buat
<azzco> Dorwin6: Dual boot, linux/win, linux/linux?
<mrx_> mrx@ubuntu:~$ fdisk /dev/sda2
<mrx_> Unable to open /dev/sda2
<Dorwin6> linux/win
<nuxil> fdisk -l /dev/sda
<azzco> Dorwin6: is win allready installed?
<Dorwin6> azzco : can i pm u, i have rough idea what to do
<Dorwin6> yes currently using
<mrx_> mrx@ubuntu:~$ fdisk -i /dev/sda2
<mrx_> fdisk: invalid option -- i
<azzco> Dorwin6: On ubuntuforums?
<Dr_willis> you do NOT normally fdisk /dev/sda#  - its just sda
<dan__> Dorwin6: why domt you consider virtualbox or vmware instead of dual boot?
<nuxil> -l not -i
<mrx_> mrx@ubuntu:~$ fdisk -l /dev/sda2
<mrx_> Cannot open /dev/sda2
<Dr_willis> sudo fdisk -l (as in LIST) for listing partitions
<azzco> Dorwin6: You might be intrested in this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Dr_willis> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<nuxil> sda not sda2
<Dr_willis> NOT sda2 :)
<Dr_willis> and you must use sudo
<Dorwin6> dan__ : i would but i dont know how to do that, i saw a classmate of mine using virtualbox
<mrx_> mrx@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda2
<mrx_> Disk /dev/sda2: 9697 MB, 9697605120 bytes
<mrx_> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 1179 cylinders
<mrx_> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<mrx_> Disk identifier: 0x00000000
<mrx_> Disk /dev/sda2 doesn't contain a valid partition table
<nuxil> spam.. and we said SDA not SDA2 twise now
<dan__> Dorwin6: find virtual box in adept  :o)
<azzco> VirtualBox is in adept? o.O
<dan__> virtualbox-ose
<Dorwin6> dan__ : does that means that you can load kubuntu, then always wins in another windows?
<dan__> Dorwin6: yes
<mrx_> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda    just showed some statistics?? still can not usa sda2
<nuxil> mrx_, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda | tac | sed -n "1p"
<nuxil> ok
<Dorwin6> dan__ : can you guide me through how to do it ?
<mrx_>   /dev/sda5            2433        2491      473886   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<nuxil> mrx_, my fault. sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda and see what type sda2 is
<dan__> Dorwin6: goto virtualbox.org and read up.  download the file I showed you.... I did it for the first time the other day and went well, and i'm a rookie as well   :o)
<nuxil> my first command only works for a disk with 1 partition
<mrx_>    /dev/sda2   *        1254        2432     9470317+  83  Linux
<Dorwin6> thanks azzco for the link
<Dorwin6> dan : I will download it and pm u again
<Dorwin6> dan : many thanks
<dan__> :o)
<nuxil> mrx_, df | grep sda2
<mrx_>   /dev/sda2              9321616   4586424   4261680  52% /
<nuxil> lol
<lordrayden> hi again, what do I reinstall in kubuntu to get my sound back? I did nothing but required updates, tried sound system test from kcontrol, have no sound, but on my kubuntu live cd it works fine...
<lordrayden> the sound i mean :)
<jussi01> lordrayden: which sound card?
<mrx_> if i boot from cd i can select to format those partitions?
<lordrayden> the same that works on live cd via 5.0
<nuxil> mrx_, you said you had 2 partiton you could not use. now which one is it? its not sda2 since its your root partition,, and sda5 is you swap.
<nuxil> how many partition is it on sda ?
<nuxil> or do you have other disk in your pc?
<jussi01> lordrayden: there is a problem with some sound cards in gutsy. please tell us the sound card.
<lordrayden> where is the sond config tool/ smth like dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but for sound?
<lordrayden> Via onboard sound card
<andyp> is there a gui that coes with truecrypt?
<andyp> comes
<lordrayden> and it works with the kubuntu live cd
<surgy> why arnt my samba shares showing up on my vista laptop?
<jussi01> lordrayden: ok. have you followed the instructions in !sound?
<lordrayden> no problem
<lordrayden> what is !sound?
<lordrayden> do i type it in konsole?
<mrx_> i got a 15gb and 20gb harddrive in this computer
<jussi01> !sound | lordrayden
<ubotu> lordrayden: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<lordrayden> k, let me see
<mrx_> at least dolphins finds... 10g, 14g and 9.7g media there
<nuxil> it finds mounted disks
<nuxil> mrx_, just edit your fstab.
<Y-Town> surgy: have you found anything in Vista to work well?
<Dr_willis> surgy,  my shares work so good here..i find shrares with vista that dont really exist!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> i will have 'PublicFiles' and 'PublicFiles.exe' and 'Publicfiles.com' and 'Publiffiles.pif' shares.... figure that out
<Dr_willis> Then the next day - it will be back to just 'PublicFiles'
<surgy> i think my samba server on my linux box isnt running or isnt working right, or something along those lines
<Dr_willis> see if you can see/connect to them locally.
<Y-Town> surgy: Kubuntu?
<surgy> on one machine and vista home on the laptop
<Y-Town> surgy: You on Kubuntu?
<surgy> i can see the laptops shared folders localy  but not the kubuntu shares, and Y-Town i answered that, my desktop is kubuntu 7.10
<surgy> aha i want running the server!
<surgy> i got it now
<Dr_willis> heh heh..
<Dr_willis> dident have samba server installed?
<lordrayden> hi again, still no sound and I'm bored, can I use the kubuntu-live-dvd to repair my kubuntu installation? I have a separate /home partition, but maybe there is an easier way than formatting and clean install?
<lordrayden> did anyone experience trouble updating the last few days? my system was runnin smooth 4 over a week till 2day
<Dr_willis> im glad i have no sound issues with my audigy 2 card. :)
<tuxv> i have a hard drive without a partition table, do you know how to fix it ?
<lordrayden> not yet :)
<Dr_willis> There may of been some buggy updates. But i havent noticed anything myself.
<lordrayden> just kiddin
<lordrayden> :)
<tuxv> I tried qtparted, it says unable to create a partition table
<Dr_willis> try booting an older kernel - see if that works
<Dr_willis> tuxv,  that sounds like the hd may be dead.
<tuxv> um... it reads the name and the size of the hd
<nuxil> mkfs.ext3 /dev/disk
<lordrayden> dr willis, my sound works fine when I run the live cd, I would like 2 avoid clean install, how do i do a recovery setup with *buntu?
<swatto> morning all
<tuxv> nuxil: I think it's going to work, thanks :)
<Dr_willis> lordrayden,  not sure.  Thats whyi said try with an older kernel see if it works then.
<Dr_willis> hmm.. qtparted says no partition table.. but it has a parittion table....
<Dr_willis> since you can format it...
<Dr_willis> I would be keeping data backups of anything imporntant you put on that hd.
<nuxil> hehe yea strange
<tuxv> nope... no info ojn that hd
<tuxv> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57915/
<lordrayden> tnx doctor, i can format, but i never had this struggle with debian, now i go give *buntu one more try, and if I update again and same prob, I get back to my old steady habits :)
<nuxil> tuxv, to get info on the disk use. sudo hdparm -i /dev/disk
<lordrayden> anyway, *buntu looks great
<tuxv> mkfs is stuck with this line, Writing inode tables:  77/153
<nuxil> tuxv, use fdisk and create a partition.
<nuxil> tuxv, pgrep mksf.ext3 and kill the number
<tuxv> what ?
<nuxil> you said it was stuck
<nuxil> use pgrep mkfs.ext3
<tuxv> yeah
<nuxil> then kill the pid
<tuxv> ok
<nuxil> and use fdisk
<tuxv> got it
<nuxil> sudo fdisk /dev/hdb
<nuxil> sudo fdisk /dev/hdb press n , p, 1, w
<nuxil> quit
<tuxv> I issued the sudo fdisk /dev/hdb command... it's still working...
<nuxil> then run mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb1
<tuxv> fdisk doesn't start
<tuxv> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk /dev/hdb
<tuxv> it's stuck after this line
<nuxil> hmm
<tuxv> I was fomatting it with ubuntu, and killed the process halfway
<tuxv> I think it had caused this error
<tuxv> so it can't be any physical damage right ?
<nuxil> tuxv, it shouldnt
<swatto> when I try to open internet links in applications it tries to open konqueror and then just nothing happens - so i have to paste the link directly into the address bar - anyone know about this bug?
<nuxil> i have the same issue
<nuxil> i think its a bug
<tuxv> cfdisk is also stuck
<nuxil> tuxv, lsof /dev/hdb
<tuxv> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ lsof /dev/hdb
<tuxv> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() tmpfs file system /cow
<tuxv>       Output information may be incomplete.
<nuxil> strange
<MDCore> I'm runny gutsy and having problems with wireless on my laptop. It detects the security on my AP's as WEP instead of WPA for some reason and won't let me connect. Any ideas?
<Dorwin6_> sec dan, gonna identify
<ercan_> hi, anyone using kde4?
<ercan_> oh sorry. just saw a link in the topic, never mind
<noaXess> what you people use for unpacking rar files?
<MDCore> noaXess: rar ?
<MDCore> unrar?
<bascule> choices are limited
<Dr_willis> what more do ya need. :) rar, unrar, or wine winrar.exe
<crocod> i use 7z plugin to extract rars
<nuxil> i made a bash rar cracker script a while ago. man its a slow prosess to crack pw on rar files
<nuxil> epesialy on big files
<Dr_willis> the rar files i find with passwords..normally get deleted and a note put on the tracker site  :)
<crocod> not so slow on my ibm supercomputer grid
<Dr_willis> passwordcracking@home :)
<nuxil> http://pastebin.ca/924502
<crocod> but this thing is taking 3 floors
<crocod> :/
<nuxil> takes up to 25 char pw lenght
<ere4si> is it   startx   or   start x    to fire x up?
<nuxil> startx
<ere4si> thnx nuxil
<Dr_willis> You could of tried each command. :)
<stdin> commands don't contain spaces, only agreements to those commands
<Dr_willis> agreements? Arguments. :)   Im getting tired also..
 * Dr_willis needs to go get Sleepinated.
<stdin> I've been up > 20 hours, simple sentences are no longer simple :p
<nuxil> how do i make konwueror use detailed view as default ?
<nuxil> on every dir
<Dr_willis> save a profile,
<vlt> Hello. When I open an NFS mounted folder in Konqueror sometimes not the same files as `ls` prints are shown. I must press Refresh, even closing and re-opening Konqueror doesn't help. Any idea how to solve this?
<Dr_willis> save it as the default profile, whatever its called.
<Dr_willis> vlt,  odd. f5 refreshes I thought.
<vlt> nuxil: Settings -> profiles
<Dr_willis> ive seen it happen if some app delets/makes a  file - while you are looking at a dir.
<vlt> Dr_willis: Yes, F5 or refresh button refreshes. But I want Konqueror to show the actual contents at least when I re-open it, w/o having to press F5. Any idea?
<Dr_willis> never noticed that issue.
<Dr_willis> the #kde guys may know of some setting.
<vlt> Dr_willis: I'll try. Thank you.
<arias> pd sur kubuntu avec add and remove
<arias> je viens de gnome et chercheaide pour gutsy
<root______> hola
<arias> someone for my pb
<root______> hellow
<arias> hola root
<arias> que tal
<arias> hi snill
<arias> no one so bye bye
<root______> hola arias bn y tu
<arias> bn yu spik french,
<crocod> <arias> allah akbar
<root______> hola
<crocod> coca-cola
<root______> jaja
<krawek> root______: #kubuntu-es
<root______> hola
<stdin> !es | root______
<ubotu> root______: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<krawek> root______: doble click a ==> #kubuntu-es
<root______> yes
<root______> hellow
<theunixgeek> Under Applications in my K menu, there are icons missing for the groups like internet, office, multimedia, etc. KDE4
<root______> hola
<SteveoSup> hello
<crocod> <root______> allah akbar
<jpatrick> !en | root______
<ubotu> root______: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<root______> hello ubotu cm these
<root______> hello alesan
<root______> hello kuadrosx.
<stdin> why do you keep doing that?
<Aranel> how can I use NVIDIA GeForce 9600GT with Linux ?
<stdin> !nvidia | Aranel
<ubotu> Aranel: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<crocod> <Aranel> easy, just dont install nvidia drivers
<Aranel> stdin: i know, but does NVIDIA support my card ?
<stdin> Aranel: if you follow the link there is a list of supported cards
<crocod> of course it does... NOT
<stdin> crocod: if you don't have anything useful to say, then don't speak :)
<root______> hello crocod
<root______> cm these
<crocod> <stdin> actually i'm  teh one who saying usefull thigs here and not you, your link useless, cuz that card not supported
<Aranel> crocod: stdin: yes, it doesnt support :(
<stdin> crocod: then post the information to show that
<Aranel> crocod: stdin: Will NVIDIA support it soon ?
<Aranel> i bought this card and i can't use it :/
<sergeo> hi!)
<root______> they all be located god tahat problem
<root______> hi sergeo
<root______> aranel you behave es a baby
<Lynoure> root______: hm?
<root______> hello lynoure
<Lynoure> Aranel: If you are unsure if Nvidia has a closed source driver for your card, try some drivers or ask Nvidia. I think their pages have a list of what their closed drivers support, if closed is ok for you
<stdin> it seems that card is just too new, you'll have to stick with the nv driver until nvidia decide to add support for it
<Aranel> Lynoure: I looked their lists and they doesn't support 9600GT yet. Can I use any other driver ?
<Aranel> stdin: thanks, how can I install nv? -and does it give 3d ?-
<stdin> it's already installed (and you're probably using it now), but it's 2d only. you could try Nouveau, but I don't know if it works
<myrtille> Hi :)
<jpatrick> !hi | myrtille
<ubotu> myrtille: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Aranel> stdin: ok, thanks. I'm using NVIDIA Binary Drivers
<Lynoure> Aranel: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NjM0Mw has a recent status on that.
<Aranel> but i think if I edit my xorg driver line to 'nv' , it can work.
<myrtille> I was wondering if somebody could explain me the uses for the different "bin"-folders. When would i install something into /bin, /usr/bin, /usr/local/bin
<Aranel> Lynoure: yes, i know this link. They said "2-3 weeks" :/
<Aranel> Lynoure: But the news is posted at February 21, 2008
<root______> hello lynoure cm these
<Lynoure> Aranel: If it is not on Nvidia page, it's clearly not done yet
<Lynoure> Aranel: it has been just a bit over a week from Feb 21st
<Aranel> Lynoure: is there any roadmap or new release date of NVIDIA ?
<Lynoure> root______: cm? centimetre what?
<Lynoure> Aranel: ask them. I am not paid by that company. Actually, I don't even support them with my money as their commitment to open source has not been very strong
<Aranel> Lynoure: ok, thanks for support :)
<root______> cm these
<stdin> erm, try again jpatrick ;)
<jpatrick> stdin: stupid irssi..
<myrtille> I was wondering if somebody could explain me the uses for the different "bin"-folders. When would i install something into /bin, when /usr/bin, when /usr/local/bin .
<nicolah> I don't know why but I have two battery applets in my system tray, how do I remove one ? thanks
<zimon> myrtille: man hier
<myrtille> thx
<myrtille> æzimon
<zimon> myrtille: in short, _you_ will only install in /usr/local/bin
<nosrednaekim> nicolah» right click on one and remve it
<warrend> hi
<schmidder> HI
<warrend> is someone using gutsy with kde 3.5.9?
<jpatrick> warrend: I am
<warrend> can someone say if flash works again and if gdebikde can install packages again?
<Lynoure> myrtille: mostly that is tradition, and while it helps keeping systems neat, 'local' is not aften that local after all (see http://aplawrence.com/Opinion/religion.html for an opinion, if you wish)
<warrend> jpatrick : can you install deb packages ?
<nicolah> nosrednaekim: it's not right-clickable
<nosrednaekim> nicolah» this is kde3 right?
<jpatrick> warrend: hmm, I have no .deb packages to try it out on
<warrend> ok :(
<nosrednaekim> warrend» are those two things now broken for you in 3.5.8?
<warrend> they wre yes
<warrend> but i'm not on kubuntu now
<nicolah> nosrednaekim: yes
<nosrednaekim> nicolah» can you left click on them?
<nicolah> no, it's kde for eeepc
<nosrednaekim> nicolah» kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> probably Xandros
<nicolah> xandros+kde I suppose
<nicolah> (I hate this distro but right now it's the most suitable to eeepc hw)
<nosrednaekim> in that case I really can't help you as I do not have an eepc
<nosrednaekim> there is however #eeepc
<nicolah> I'm asking there, thanks
<nicolah> looks like totaly removing the panel and restarting did the trick
<kreib> how to allow remote x login on 7.10 kde 4 , editing text files from command line?
<jpatrick> !ssh | kreib
<ubotu> kreib: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<kreib> ssh ? is that the best? I want to access graphic desktop
<jpatrick> maybe..
<jpatrick> !vnc | kreib
<ubotu> kreib: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Dragnslcr> kreib- you can either set up an SSH tunnel for VNC, or use a VNC server (I use x11vnc) and client (such as SSVNC) that has SSL support
<kreib> ok thx | Dragnslcr
<kreib> hehe
<Juzam> I just installed the newest Kubuntu, but KDE doestn start. When I do "startx" it says "Fatal Error: No Screen Found" - What can I do?
<nosrednaekim> Juzam» run the following command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<nosrednaekim> in a terminal
<Juzam> i tried it without the "-phig"
<Juzam> But after i run through the whole thing, nothing changed
<crocod> <Juzam> newest kubuntu is in #kubuntu-kde4
<Juzam> Well its the 7.10
<Juzam> There is no KDE4, is there?
<crocod> what video card you have
<Juzam> GeForce 8800 GTS 512
<nosrednaekim> Juzam» newest kubuntu doesn't mean kde4, no.... but is it 8.04, hardy?
<Juzam> No it's 7.10 Gutsy, which I thought was the newest
<nosrednaekim> ok
<damien__> bonjour
<nosrednaekim> did the liveCD work?
<damien__> hello
<damien__> i'm french
<jpatrick> !fr | damien__
<ubotu> damien__: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Juzam> Nored: No same Problem
<damien__> thank you ;-)
<nosrednaekim> Juzam» so you installed off of the alternate installer?
<Juzam> nosrednaekim: I did the eh textbased installation
<Juzam> nosrednaekim: As the normal installation didn't work
<nosrednaekim> Juzam» ok..... his could be troublesome... I suppose you really can't paste any of your log files.
<Juzam> nosrednaekim: well don't think so
<nosrednaekim> Juzam» actually, since you have a command line, you can install the officialnvidia drivers which may fix your problem
<Juzam> nosrednaekim: Can I acess the logs from Windows?
<nosrednaekim> run the following command "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new"
<nosrednaekim> Juzam» not very easily, no
<Juzam> nosrednaekim: Do I need an Internetconnecttion?
<nosrednaekim> Juzam» then run "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" find the place in it where it says: Driver "nv" and change it to: Driver "nvidia"
<nosrednaekim> Juzam» yes
<Juzam> nosrednaekim: well that's antoher problem, I don't have Intenet in Linux
<nosrednaekim> Juzam» is it just ethernet?
<Juzam> nosrednaekim: I have WLAN and there is a Problem with the driver
<nosrednaekim> Juzam» no way you can get ethernet?
<Juzam> nosrednaekim: Can I use an USB-Stick?
<nosrednaekim> Juzam» you'd have to grab the .deb from somewhere... but yes.
<nosrednaekim> Juzam» let me get you the link to the proper .deb
<Juzam> nosrednaekim: Or can I put the driver on the linux-partition from Windows?
<nosrednaekim> that would be more difficult.
<nosrednaekim> Juzam» did you install amd64 or i386?
<Juzam> nosrednaekim: i386
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nosrednaekim> http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu/pub/linux/ubuntu/archive/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/nvidia-glx-new_100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.10_i386.deb
<nosrednaekim> download that
<nosrednaekim> Juzam» are you on the same computer that has linux?
<Juzam> nosrednaekim: yep
<Juzam> nosrednaekim:So I need to reboot all the time
<nosrednaekim> Juzam» you don't have another one? its alot easier if you do.
<nosrednaekim> but its ok if you don't
<Juzam> I have only 30 minutes left right now, otherwise I could borrow a notebook
<Juzam> Do I need: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_169.12.html ?
<nosrednaekim> no....get the link I showed you above
<Juzam> k got it
<nosrednaekim> ok.. put it on your USB stick.
<nosrednaekim> now, does this computer have a SATA hard drive or a PATA hard drive?
<Juzam> SATA
<przemo> kopk
<nosrednaekim> just one?
<przemo> no
<nosrednaekim> Juzam» just one?
<Juzam> 2
<nosrednaekim> Juzam» ok. then use the following command in the order I say... write them down :)
<nosrednaekim> "sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt"
<Juzam> yep ill print em
<goldensun> hello
<goldensun> i've a question
<Juzam> nosrednaekim> ALso have 1 PATA if that matters
<goldensun> how do we know what driver is used for wifi connection?
<goldensun> (sorry for my english :( )
<nosrednaekim> sudo cp /mnt/nvidia-glx-new_100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.10_i386.deb /var/cache/apt/archives" (tab can help with that command to complete the file name)
<nosrednaekim> Juzam» doesn't really affect us
<nosrednaekim> then...
<Juzam> nosrednaekim> maybe i rename the file?
<nosrednaekim> Juzam» uhh no, don't.... tab completion will work fine for you.
<chetu> hello
<nosrednaekim> Juzam» then, run "sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-new_100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.10_i386.deb"
<nosrednaekim> Juzam» then edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf as I mentioned above.
<nosrednaekim> and restart...
<Juzam> nosrednaekim> didnt get the last thing
<nosrednaekim> Juzam» ah.. ok...run "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" find the place in it where it says: Driver "nv" and change it to: Driver "nvidia"
<myrtille> i'm having trouble installing a program (root): The Guide says to run ./configure to prepare the installation. Configure tells me that libXpm needs to be installed on the pc. But I checked and libXPm4 is already installed
<myrtille> any idea how to resolve this problem?
<nosrednaekim> myrtille» is there a libXPm4-dev package?
<myrtille> yes, do i need that one to?
<myrtille> +o
<comp05> orhei
<nosrednaekim> myrtille» and what app is this? it may be in the repositories...
<nosrednaekim> myrtille» yes, for compiling you need the -dev packages as well
<myrtille> it's actually called "root" and doesn't seem to be in the repositories
<myrtille> thx @ nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> what does "root" do?
<myrtille> it's a scientific program for plotting and fitting data
<myrtille> http://root.cern.ch/
<Juzam> nosrednaekim> thanks a lot, I'm gonna try that
<nosrednaekim> myrtille» ah..ok... just making sure its not dangerous...
<nosrednaekim> Juzam» great.. tell me how it goes
<myrtille> no it isn't dangerous, but it's a rather unlucky choice for a name. :p
<nosrednaekim> hehe...... yeah :) ok..good luck.
<nosrednaekim> !info root (hardy)
<ubotu> Package root does not exist in hardy
<nosrednaekim> oh well.
<mixed> how  do you enable mp3 support on k3b?
<jpatrick> mixed: install libk3b2-mp3
<tekteen> I do not think there is a way
<jpatrick> !info libk3b2-mp3
<tekteen> ok
<ubotu> libk3b2-mp3 (source: k3b): The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-0ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 43 kB, installed size 116 kB
<mixed> jpatrick, im installing it right now, let's see if it works on my distro
<mrunagi> how do you change the theme in kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<nosrednaekim> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<mixed> jpatrick, thank you, it worked!
<jpatrick> mixed: :)
<Abooda> shout out to all the peeps on Kubuntu out there ...
<Abooda> but, uhm, has anybody here ever installed/used foreign language fonts on Kubuntu?
<Abooda> I am having trouble with getting the Arabic language stuff to work
<marco> I need to kill a process, but kill -9 pid seems not to work, any more powerful method?
<marco> (no error is reported, but the process stays frozen and alive)
<Abooda> ooh, I had that happen once
<Abooda> there is some kind of sudo command you can use, I think
<marco> Abooda: sudo killl -9 ;P ?
<jackault> !kcron
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kcron - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jackault> I'm having trouble with kcron, it runs tasks scheduled by root but not those by normal users
<ere4si> jackault: looked at  man kcron?
<mrunagi> sigh.......i dont get themese in kde.....
<jackault> I'll check out the man, but I can't imagine what reason would prevent a normal user from executing a script that simply runs amarok when root can run it.
<jackault> Man contains barely any info for kcron.
<nuxil> jackault, yes i also have that issue.. if i make a new task for a user. it dosent executes at the time is suppose to. i smell a bug.
<jackault> nuxil: Does it execute at all? If it's a bug, it's been there for a very long time
<Pidginsoup> how do i install finch on Kubuntu?
<nuxil> jackault, kcron starts up.. but it dosent do what it suppose to do for the users.. optional you can edit /etc/crontab
<nuxil> and put your stuff in there
<jussi01> Pidginsoup: either select and install it in adept, or sudo apt-get install finch
<Pidginsoup> how do i start finch in Konsole just type "finch" ?
<tekteen> sudo apt-get install finch
<Pidginsoup> jussi01 ty btw
<Pidginsoup> ty tekteen
<nosrednaekim> Pidginsoup» probably
<jussi01> Pidginsoup: i imagine so
<tekteen> yes
<tekteen> I know for a fact :-)
<nuxil> jackault, you have cron running i guess ?
<mrunagi> can someone explain to me the simplest way to find download and install window buttons and decorations?
<mrunagi> not the window borders but inside the windows
<nuxil> kde-looik.org
<nuxil> *kde-look-org
<nuxil> errr'
<mrunagi> kde-look.org
<mrunagi> which is where i am
<nuxil> then make your own decor and theme :p
<mrunagi> i wish i was better at asking questions
<mrunagi> i dont understand how to install them in kde
<mrunagi> in gnome its just in the themes window
<mrunagi> in kde....it is non existant
<nuxil> you find your theme|decor. open system settings --> Apparance and import the theme you downloaded
<mrunagi> there is no import button for style
<jackault> nuxil: I can't imagine that it's off. The one root task that is there runs perfectly everytime
<jackault> Without me having to do anything else
<jackault> Though I can't just have it running everything as root
<nuxil> jackault, did you try to edit your crontab
<nuxil> manualy
<nuxil> and then restart cron
<jackault> I'll try
<nuxil> /etc/init.d/cron reload
<mrunagi> nuxil: there is no import button for style in appearance
<jackault> hey, I'm getting a permission denied on " can't open or create /var/run/crond.pid"
<mrunagi> sudo jackault
<mrunagi> kdesudo
<jackault> Does cron for a user require sudo?
<jackault> Even normal ones?
<mrunagi> to restart it does
<nuxil> mrunagi, no i know.. but for colors ther is.. if you want decor. you must google for someone who has made a decor and istall it from source or from a pack if your lucky
<mrunagi> nuxil: so kde-look doesnt have styles?
<nuxil> jackault, you need to sudo to edit its tabfile same goes for reloading.
<jackault> Why can't it run things in intervals other than 5 minutes?
<nuxil> mrunagi, i actually dont care about styles. try #kde or #kde-look if it exsists
<nuxil> why would you?
<jackault> I don't mean running the same task over and over but what if I want to run a task at 11:59 instead of 12 or 11:55 ?
<mrunagi> is it really so far fetched to want to customize the way youre OS looks?
<Dragnslcr> Yes, cron works on intervals of one minute
<nuxil> Dragnslcr, oh? when did it support that?
<Dragnslcr> nuxil- as long as I can remember. Several years, at least
<nosrednaekim> mrunagi» you can... look in the package manager for style packages
<nuxil> afik it only works with 5 min minimum
<nuxil> anacron might work min to min
<nuxil> but not sure about it.
<ere4si> man cron says it wakes every min
<nosrednaekim> but does kcron use cron or anacron?
<tekteen> cron
<nuxil> it writes to crontab so its cron
<tekteen> not anacron
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nuxil> hey check your cron.allow and *.deny file
<dbmoodb> Reading package lists... Done
<dbmoodb> Segmentation faulty tree... 0%
<dbmoodb> ...mm
<dbmoodb> anyone got a fix
<nosrednaekim> dbmoodb» thats the exact error message?
<dbmoodb> apt-get upgrade returns that
<nosrednaekim> dbmoodb» run "sudo apt-get update"
<dbmoodb> i did
<nosrednaekim> same error?
<dbmoodb> no
<dbmoodb> no errro
<dbmoodb> r
<nosrednaekim> dbmoodb» ok, try running "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade"
<dbmoodb> wrong syntax ?
<nosrednaekim> did that not work?
<nosrednaekim> (it seems apt-get install may be broken)
<dbmoodb> FSCK
<nosrednaekim> did aptitude safe-upgrade work?
<dbmoodb> now what ?
<theunixgeek> How do I get Konqueror to stop opening HTML links in new windows? KDE 4.
<nosrednaekim> theunixgeek» yeah... there is a setting for that... one second
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks :)
<theunixgeek> :)
<theunixgeek> nosrednaekim: thank you so much I've been searching for so long!
<nosrednaekim> theunixgeek» settings->general-> check "open in new tab instead of new window"
<theunixgeek> nosrednaekim: thank you
<nosrednaekim> hey BluesKaj
<snarkster> good morning fellow kubuntu users
<nosrednaekim> morning snarkster
<theunixgeek> nosrednaekim: that's not exactly what I mean
<theunixgeek> t
<theunixgeek> nosrednaekim: whenever I click a link, first it downloads it, and then it opens it.
<theunixgeek> nosrednaekim: but I don't want Konqueror to keep downloading HTML links
<nosrednaekim> oh.... now thats weird.... lets go over to #kubuntu-kde4
<nuxil> anyone tried freevo ?'
<nuxil> !freevo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freevo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> nuxil: don't think freevo is available for the later distros
<nuxil> http://doc.freevo.org/FreevoAptUbuntu
<nuxil> :)
<BluesKaj> nuxil:  not available in the repos that is ...never tried it, tvtime works on my ati tvwonder protvtuner card.
<BluesKaj> I don't see my card in their supported list
<nuxil> BluesKaj, ok.. i thought about installing mythtv again on this system. but since i only be using it for video and audio i dont need mythtv
 * nuxil got a pvr500 card with 2 tuners on.. 
<nuxil> who wants to buy it :p
<nuxil> does your card use v4l driver ?
<nuxil> @ BluesKaj,
<_Angelus_> guys is compiz package broken  ? :S
<nosrednaekim> _Angelus_» not that I know of
<_Angelus_> when i try to install im getting a "BREAK INSTALL"
<BluesKaj> nuxil: no need for the @ ,nicks are colour highlighted in this client if the nick is spelled correctly
<_Angelus_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<_Angelus_>   compiz: Depends: compiz-gnome but it is not going to be installed
<_Angelus_>           Depends: compiz-fusion-plugins-extra (>= 0.5.2+git20070917) but it is not going to be installed
<_Angelus_> E: Broken packages
<nosrednaekim> whats it breaking?
<nosrednaekim> _Angelus_» you need to have universe repository enabled
<nosrednaekim> _Angelus_» besides, you don't need compiz-gnome
<nosrednaekim> get compiz-kde
<BluesKaj> nuxil: yes
<_Angelus_> nosrednaekim: its a dependency
<nosrednaekim> _Angelus_» and?
<nuxil> Crap.. freevo installed fine.. but crashes on startup
<BluesKaj> nuxil, open freevo from konsole and paste the error output in pastebin
<nuxil> http://pastebin.ca/924662
<nuxil> premission errors
<Airian> !purekde
<ubotu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Airian> and thanks Kubuntu team for the bot! sooooo useful.
<nosrednaekim> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<_Angelus_> man somebody fixes godamn compiz
<_Angelus_> the package is broken
<nuxil> _Angelus_, try install the source code
<crxyem> does 7.10 have an alternate-cd for LVM partitioning on install ?
<nosrednaekim> crxyem» yes
<crxyem> sweet I just found it actually. there didn't seem to be a direct link from the download page
<EnginA> is there mini kubuntu cd which I can boot on a box to install the rest from net ?
<EnginA> pxe install is cumbersome
<WaltzingAlong> EnginA: yes
<WaltzingAlong> or something close anyway
<EnginA> which is
<jani> hi
<jani> Why can i not use Adept Installer/package manager? all options are grey and i can not choose anything?
<jani> (just uninstall programs)
<EnginA> jani, probably you are not running it as super user, don't know
<EnginA> WaltzingAlong, ping
<WaltzingAlong> looking for the link
<nosrednaekim> jani» are you running it as kdesudo?
<jani> i am only user on this computer.
<jani> i just choose add/remove programs from the K-menu
<WaltzingAlong> EnginA: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KubuntuNetboot
<EnginA> WaltzingAlong, wow, thanks!
<EnginA> didn't see this one on google
<jani> help?
<WaltzingAlong> jani: alt+f2         type                  kdesu adept_manager                               what happens?
<nosrednaekim> jani» try using adept_manager.... its in the menu as well
<jani> thanks... it opened a new screen where i could chose fetch updates
<jani> but i got this message in Shell window: Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-jani" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.     is there some problem?
<jani> sorry, but i am first time user of linux
<skaidrius> does anybody had run line6 toneport on (k)ubuntu?
<mrunagi> does *ubuntu have some sort of sign scrolling software that i can use a plasma tv as a sign?
<jani> i got 2 harddrives on my computer, but i get message "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000" when i try to get on the other paritition. what is wrong?
<mrunagi> ntfs jani?
<jani> what should i write in console to install those most common codecs like xvid and divx?
<Arwen> jani, depends, what do kind of codecs?
<Arwen> what kind of codecs*
<mrunagi> how can i reset my kubuntu theme to default including firefox
<nosrednaekim> firefox is GTK,so thats not going to work very well
<Arwen> mrunagi, you could delete ~/.kde
<Arwen> but, well...
<spiroo> Is it possible to have dual-boot without the fucking grub?
<beautifulsnow> Yes
<jussi01> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<spiroo> When grub/kubuntu fucked up I could not start Windows :P
<spiroo> sorry.
<beautifulsnow> That's not too hard to fix
<spiroo> I just have a hard day. I had to fix a lot of things because I do not have a Live CD
<spiroo> Well, HOW?
<jussi01> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<beautifulsnow> Yeah that stinks, I'm on the same boot as you. but the information you are looking for is widely available online
<beautifulsnow> *boat not boot ;p
<camserver> im having problems with video captured by my 00:0a.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05) card...........its scrambled........at least in kopete.......can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<spiroo> What are I looking for then?
<jussi01> spiroo: see the links from ubotu
<camserver> !conexant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conexant - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<spiroo> yes, but I do not find any information in there
<jussi01> spiroo: follow the lost grub after windows one, that should fix it for you
<spiroo> Absolutely wonderful, no useful information at all
<spiroo> I have not lost grub.
<beautifulsnow> >_> You just need to edit grub with the correct Windows point
<jussi01> spiroo: I know. but that basically reinstalls grub, which should sort it for you
<spiroo> BUT, I Cannot boot the OS at ALL.
<spiroo> And I do not had any Live CD.
<spiroo> NOW I fixed it from another PC.
<spiroo> I just do not want it to happen again.
<spiroo> Quite hard to reinstall grub if it fails, and no OS boots and no Fucking Live CD :D
<mrunagi> does anyone have experience with conexant cards or video in general?
<munk_> what is the channel for wine support?
<beautifulsnow> #winehq
<jussi01> spiroo: please watch you language
<munk_> beautifulsnow, thank you
<spiroo> sorry, just so mad after this day.
<beautifulsnow> Well spiro, it doesn't put us in the mood to help you if you're like that :( It's not *our* fault you don't have a liveCD, but anyway
<spiroo> No, but it would help if I could do anything. If grub fails, the whole computer fail.
<beautifulsnow> Not if you have a liveCD :)
<spiroo> But if you dont
<beautifulsnow> You could even boot from Windows CD into recover mode, and type /fixmbr
<spiroo> It should not be a must to have a LiveCD to fix it.
<nuxil> does grub fail on stage1 or stage 2?
<spiroo> stage 1 i guess.
<Arwen> spiroo, that's not a Linux-specific problem by the way...
<spiroo> It says error 2
<beautifulsnow> Exactly, arwen
<Arwen> if you nuke your MBR with Windows, you're equally screwed
<spiroo> I have not nuked my MBR.
<Arwen> spiroo, grub error 2 is a Stage 2 errir
<Arwen> it translates to "Selected disk doesn't exist"
<beautifulsnow> Not the master, but you have a few boot records misconfigured
<spiroo> I do not know which error which is what. I jsut know it does not work.
<spiroo> No everyone worked correct.
<spiroo> grub could not handle, when I resized the Kubuntu/Linux core partition thats all.
<beautifulsnow> Oh.
<nuxil> spiroo, do you get up the grub loader ? but fails when you select a Os ?
<spiroo> I got grub loader, but it says error 2 before I can select any OS.
<beautifulsnow> He resized the kubuntu partition. Sounds like the culprit (?)
<beautifulsnow> !logitech>beautifulsnow
<spiroo> Now I managed to reinstall the whole system though, but would prefer not to. This is not the first time grub mess around.
<jussi01> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
 * beautifulsnow nods and thanks jussi01 ^_^ Now I know
<jussi01> :)
<nuxil> spiroo, you should get a live cd or dl supergrub cd to fix your problem
<spiroo> I think the grub is not very dynamic, hope it going to be better. I should not be dependent on the CD.
<beautifulsnow> xD
<nuxil> LOL
<nuxil> spiroo, you should learn setting upi your system better :p
<spiroo> Same with OS, if I screw up I cannot do anything. I must burn another CD from another pC.
<angelus_> Failed to fetch http://mt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<angelus_> whats this?
<spiroo> Whats the problem, it is configured right. Works perfect most of the time.
<spiroo> Just when I do things like resizing partiions it just dont work anymore.
<beautifulsnow> angelus_: means it didn't download correctly and you should attempt to redownload
<nuxil> well this is not one if the time is does. is it
<angelus_> beautifulsnow: i re-attampted...
<mrunagi>  im having problems with video captured by my 00:0a.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05) card...........its scrambled........at least in kopete.......can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<spiroo> nuxil: Well, how should I configure my system then? I have Kubuntu 7.10 and Windows Vista installed.
<beautifulsnow> Spiroo, a boot loader points to a particular point in your disk that will boot the OS. Im thinking when you resize the partition, it is messing with that point
<spiroo> I see, but would it not be better if it search on the whole disk for boot loader wherever it is, or the boot loader search for the point.
<spiroo> Make it dynamic as I say. Now it is dependent on the specific points on the harddrive.
<nuxil> lol
 * beautifulsnow is googling but could not find a solution yet: Usually when I install *buntu, my Logitech mouse Media Play buttons work... but this time it didn't. I would like some suggestions on things to try to make them work. Thanks :)
<llutz> spiroo: make a feature-request to grub -authors
<jussi01> spiroo: please file a bug. this is a support channel, we can help you fix your issues as they stand.
<jussi01> beautifulsnow: btnx :)
<beautifulsnow> jussi01: About...? ^^
<nuxil> spiroo, how do mean thats posseple to make it dynamicly ? grub is not some win fs with dynamiclay resizing-- grub sits on a small part of the hd.
<jussi01> beautifulsnow: your logitec issue - google btnx :)
<Bizzy> hey, just installed kubuntu server. but only the cdrom source is in the sources.list. how do i get the online sources in there?
<spiroo> I understand you guys just want to help. Well sometimes you find smart solutions, but I guess grub has to be upgraded. Well except this, grub works well.
<nuxil> mbr
<beautifulsnow> If you reconfigure grub again it will work ok
<spiroo> I know what MBR is, but as far as I know. MBR cannot load Kubuntu?
<nuxil> spiroo, dont blame grub to be faulty. when you have messed up your system by resizing partitions
<spiroo> Yes I know, maybe grub could update itself if it fails :D
<beautifulsnow> mbr can load ubuntu, however since you are dual booting, mbr loads grub which in turns loads whichever OS you need at the time.
<beautifulsnow> spiroo that could be considered a security risk, no?
<spiroo> I did not mess up, just moved data on the HDD. Grub could not handle it, thats all.
<spiroo> Why should it be a security risk?
<beautifulsnow> In other words: grub was not told that things had changed. It needs to be told the new boot point
<nuxil> exactly.. grub is not a mind reader
<spiroo> Yes, but if it thinks for itself instead :D If it cannot found the OS, or config does not work, It just update grub :D
<beautifulsnow> heck, tell windows to resize the partition numerous times, install a diferent OS on top, and see if it can handle it ;)
<jussi01> spiroo: as I already mentioned, this is a support channel. please file a bug for feature requests.
<spiroo> :D
<spiroo> yes, sorry. Will do.
<mrunagi>  im having problems with video captured by my 00:0a.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05) card...........its scrambled........at least in kopete.......can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<spiroo> anyway it works now.
<nuxil> spiroo, you can update grub 10000 times if you want to.. but that wount help if it dosent know which disk to load
<spiroo> BTW, not sure if this is right channel. Maybe kubuntu-kde4 is. I wondering if Kaffeine is developed for KDE4 or some other good videoplayer.
<nuxil> spiroo, my suggestion is to dl supergrub
<spiroo> okay :)
<nuxil> spiroo, is can scan for kernels
<nuxil> and let you boot up, so you can fix your grub
<llutz> nuxil: learing to use grub-shell would help too
<llutz> learning
<nuxil> llutz, yea thats a good idea too
<spiroo> okay, so if grub fails I can fix it manually in the boot loading?
<nuxil> to some degree yes
<llutz> spiroo: in most cases, yes
<nuxil> press e
<spiroo> allright
<llutz> spiroo: read this for further help http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/
<spiroo> llutz: Thanks
<mrunagi> on my desktop in add/remove all packages are greyed out.......how can i fix this
<nuxil> heh. never used that tool. i stick to adept and cli :p
<mrunagi> i venture to guess sudo apt-get install is going to tell me that there is no install candidate
<jussi01> mrunagi: how are you starting it? from the kmenu or have you made a shortcut elsewhere?
<mrunagi> kmenu
<jussi01> mrunagi: does adept work?
<nuxil> why you use adept_installer and not adept ?
<mrunagi> i dont understand the question
<jussi01> mrunagi: go to kmenu-system-adept
<jussi01> see if that works
<BluesKaj> adept "is" adept installer
<camserver> i dont really understand kmenu system adept
<camserver> hang on
<jussi01> camserver: it wasnt aimed at you
<camserver> <-----------mrunagi
<nuxil> BluesKaj, adept_installer != adept. tho both uses apt "code" afik.
<nuxil> thise tools that suppose to make life "easyer" sucks big time and have a bad happid of screwing things up :p
<jussi01> camserver: ahh ok
<BluesKaj> yup, apt uses adept as a gui front end so to speak
<camserver> neither one works
<camserver> whats the cli for reloading
<BluesKaj> one can more easily configure the repos on adept if not comfortable with editing sources.list
<camserver> im not a new user ;)
<jussi01> camserver: do they give an error when you start them?
<camserver> lemme look
<beautifulsnow> Sigh. I guess Im reinstalling Ubuntu again just so my mouse buttons work >_> lol
<jussi01> beautifulsnow: btnx didnt help?
<nuxil> ehh ?
<camserver> oh ok theyre commented out because i failed to verify internet on install
<jussi01> there we are...
<nuxil> beautifulsnow, why do you do that,, is probealy just some settings you messed up
<camserver> how can i reload my sources.list
<nuxil> apt-get update
<mrunagi> ok brb
<BluesKaj> beautifulsnow:  have you tried fixing the mouse buttons in system settings/keyboard&mouse
<BluesKaj> camserver , sudo apt-get update
<mrunagi> is it normal to run for 29minuts?
<beautifulsnow> jussi01: btnx...? I thought when you wrote it a while back, that you had just mispelled t.n.x! lol
<beautifulsnow> Ill google it now :D
<beautifulsnow> Nuxil: I haven't changed anything after the reinstall
<beautifulsnow> Other than install Pidgin and Firefox ofcourse :')
<nuxil> beautifulsnow, if you got extra buttons you want to access. use xbindkeys :)
<jussi01> beautifulsnow: its a config tool for logitech mice. you may need to compile it though
 * nuxil go a logitech media mouse 
 * beautifulsnow is confused now :P Which do you suggest I use, btnx or xbindkeys?  And BluesKaj, when I push the volume up button to assign it to Volume Up, it doesn't do anything, doesn't detect it :P
<nuxil> xbindkeys
<nuxil> http://pastebin.ca/924745 look at the top of my script.. i tried to explain
<beautifulsnow> Looks good
<beautifulsnow> But it's amarok specifig?
<beautifulsnow> *specific
<BluesKaj> beautifulsnow:  I think the vol buttons on the KB are tied to the KB driver for your KB which you might find in the drop down dialog in system settings/regional&laguage/keyboard layout/keyboard model
<beautifulsnow> BluesKaj: it's a mouse ^_^
<BluesKaj> oops sorry :)
<nuxil> beautifulsnow, just look that top. you edit .xbindkeys the way you want it to behave'
<Dragnslcr> You might also try imwheel. It works well for me for the side buttons on my mouse
<nuxil> beautifulsnow,  exaple my button 17 starts amarok and plays a song..
<nuxil> "/usr/bin/mediamouse start"
<nuxil> b:17 + Release
<nuxil> you can about make it do anything
 * beautifulsnow is reading the file and trying to make sense of it ^^
<beautifulsnow> Thanks :)
<jussi01> beautifulsnow: btnx is graphical if you prefer ;)
<beautifulsnow> Thaaaaaaat's probably a good idea :P
<nuxil> hehe
<nuxil> gui whore :P
<beautifulsnow> Im not hehe
<beautifulsnow> I just don't like dealing with hardware
<beautifulsnow> My other computer seems to have a busted fan, but sometimes it works fine,... I power it on, and run away from it afraid it will go kaboom LOL
<camserver_> if i change a pci capture card from one to another do i have to recompile my kernel"/
<beautifulsnow> But if it's not hardware related, you find me working it in a console ;p
<davide84> hi, how to enable automount of usb driver?
<nuxil> beautifulsnow, type xev in cli
<nuxil> put your mouse on the square
<nuxil> and press your buttons
<nuxil> does it output anything in cli ?
<beautifulsnow> xev in cli..?
<nuxil> cli or concole or what ever you want to call it
<beautifulsnow> oh ^_^
<camserver_> !recompile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recompile - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nuxil> command line interface
<camserver_> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<davide84> hi and sorry for my bas english, i have a problem with usb pen drive
<bin4ry> hey together
<bin4ry> some1 can help me out with nfs?
<nuxil> bin4ry, mount -t ntfs-3g /disk /path
<dimon_> 1
<nuxil> might want to use -o force to
<davide84> the automount don't start automatically?
<beautifulsnow> bin4ry: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=13V&q=automount+ntfs+partitions+at+boot+&btnG=Search
<bin4ry> well the problem is
<nuxil> *err., i read nfs as ntfs :p
<bin4ry> the ordner i like tzo share is one a fat32 partition
<bin4ry> i can mount it on the client but whern i try to access it, i can't
<bin4ry> there are not enouugh permissions
<bin4ry> can't change it with  sudo chmod
<beautifulsnow> nuxil: nothing comes on console when I push the media buttons,  oopsy ;)
<camserver_> does ubuntu automatically update the kernel for new pci cards?
<nuxil> beautifulsnow, yea thats opsy
<beautifulsnow> camserver_ et all, that's actually a good question, does Ubuntu scan hardware each boot?
<nuxil> beautifulsnow, try do what wrote at the 40 first lines of the script
 * beautifulsnow nods
<nuxil> *38 first lines
<nuxil> my mouse got 14 buttons :D
<beautifulsnow> holy...
<nuxil> beautifulsnow, if you do edit xorg.conf. you must restart X
<nuxil> but i guess you already know that
<beautifulsnow> Yeah ^^
<davide84> hy, How to restore the automoutn of usb driver if this don't work?thanks
<nuxil> !hal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nuxil> !hald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<camserver_> does ubuntu automatically update the kernel for new pci cards?
<nuxil> check hal
<Level15> anyone knows a channel for regexp help?
<Arwen> camserver_, automatically update the kernel for new pci cards? what's that mean?
<nuxil> Level15, #bash perhaps
<Level15> nuxil: will try
<davide84> !hal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !info Hardware Abstraction Layer
<ubotu> Package hardware does not exist in gutsy
<BluesKaj> !HAL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> ridiculous , that there's no script for hal in the bot
<jussi01> BluesKaj: suggest one then. ;)
<BluesKaj> jussi01:  here :) : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer  , even an informative URL like this one would help.
<sveny> Hallo Leute!
<sveny> kann mir jemand ein bisschen helfen?
<llutz> !de | sveny
<ubotu> sveny: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jussi01> BluesKaj: query ubotu then do !hal is <message you think should be here>
<sveny> Thanks..
<jussi01> and th ops will et it and make a decision on it/add it :)
 * nuxil enjoys his cold Carlsberg beer ;D
 * siofwolves enjoys a sip or two of Strongbow ;)
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: we got hal now, thanks :))
<BluesKaj> cool Tm_T :)
<nuxil> try it
<BluesKaj> nuxil:  go ahead
<nuxil> !hal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nuxil> LOL
<BluesKaj> hehe
<nuxil> yea, Tm_T is right. they got it.. we dont ;p
<Tm_T> !hal
<ubotu> hal is for an informative description of the Hardware Abstraction Layer , go to this site : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_la~yer
<Tm_T> ;)
<BluesKaj> oops Tm_T , that line should be edited to take out the "is" ...not necessary
<nuxil> wouldnt that be wrong gramma?
<jussi01> !hal
<ubotu> For an informative description of the Hardware Abstraction Layer , go to this site : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_la~yer
<BluesKaj> Tm_T:  that url is incorrect , there's no "la~yer"
<Tm_T> yup
<joh6nn> KNetworkManger suddenly stopped recognizing wireless networks on me; anyone have any guesses?
<BluesKaj> it's layer
<jussi01> fixed :)
<nuxil> joh6nn, iwlist ethX scan does it show up anything =
<nuxil> "iwlist ethX scan"
<joh6nn> nuxil: yep; i'm connected right now using wireless.  but i had to do it manually; knetworkmanager still isn't recognizing anything
<nuxil> sorry.. cant help you with gui apps. i have no idea how they work.
 * nuxil uses iwconfig
<joh6nn> nuxil: yeah, that's what i used to manually connect.  knetworkmanager is just a nice little gui applet that shows your network status, and provides a front end to everything
<BluesKaj> !hal
<ubotu> For an informative description of the Hardware Abstraction Layer , go to this site : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer
<joh6nn> BluesKaj: that aimed at me?
<nuxil> they are testing
<joh6nn> ah
<BluesKaj> joh6nn: no we
<jussi01> BluesKaj: please use query ;)
<BluesKaj> were test the botscript
<BluesKaj> gotta make sure it works in the chat text , jussi01 :)
<Tm_T> root________: are we rooted now?
<nuxil> a rooter on irc
<nuxil> stupid
<camserver_> arwen.........i had a conexant capture card that doesnt seem to work with ubuntu.......i replaced it with another card that looks different but lspci is reporting the same chipset.......is it really the same chipset or do i need to recompile the kernel with new hardware
<nuxil> why not set kick on all root users
<jpatrick> +b *!?=root@*
<Tm_T> nuxil: nah
<sam64> is there a way to remove multi-spaces in Open Office?
<Tm_T> jpatrick: wouldn't be smart :)
<jpatrick> Tm_T: :)
<joh6nn> bah
<joh6nn> anyone have any experience with networkmanager?  i'm trying to figure out why mine's not seeing wireless networks, and i don't understand the things i'm finding on google
<astro1bill> I have added a second hard drive to my kubuntu system.  It was formatted fat32.  How can I erase it and put linux partion on it?
<darkraiser> hello everyone
<darkraiser> anyone know why i cant play music/>
<joh6nn> darkraiser: mp3?
<BluesKaj> nuxil:  that rooter guy is in here with the underscore quite often ... guess he thinks the underscore protects him
<joh6nn> astro1bill: QPartEd would probably be the easiest way
<joh6nn> BluesKaj: don't underestimate the power of punctuation
<astro1bill> joh6nn: is that a terminal command?
<darkraiser> yeah mpc
<darkraiser> mp3
<darkraiser> i load it but it wont play
<andy_> Uhm, so, i use the Kmix thingy, i have pushed the volume to the max, still it very "low" -- where is the hiden extra volume knob?
<beautifulsnow> darkraiser go on add/remove and search for the word restricted
<beautifulsnow> and install the mp3 one
<beautifulsnow> (read the descriptions_
<jussi01> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<joh6nn> andy_: you probably need to open the volume manager and check all the volume sliders, not just the main one
<joh6nn> astro1bill: no, it's a program you can install
<beautifulsnow> andy_   click it or right click it for more properties, (and do what joh said ^_^
<darkraiser> beatifulsnow i did and what now?
<beautifulsnow> darkraiser, check and install the package, and then boom, you can play mp3 :)
<darkraiser> ok thx but what program should i instal?
<darkraiser> i am downloading something now
<beautifulsnow> did you search for 'restricted'? It should come up with ubuntu restricted extras I think, which the description says gives mp3 support
<beautifulsnow> if it doesn't show for you let me know
<andy_> Inside the (visual) Kmix app? Becouse i have tried the diffrent sliders, and it did not work. Volume is still to low. Is there anything i could do inn the terminal?
<nosrednaekim> andy_» alsamixer
<BluesKaj> darkraiser:  for mp3 playback on amarok install libxine1-ffmpeg
<darkraiser> where to get that?
<camserver_> do i need to update my kernel when i change a pci card/
 * jussi01 recmends kubuntu-restricted-extras
<nosrednaekim> !info libxine1-ffmpeg
<jussi01> camserver_: you shouldnt, no
<nosrednaekim> camserver_» no
<llutz> camserver_: usually no nead, just if old kernel won't support new device
<jussi01> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubotu> libxine1-ffmpeg (source: xine-lib): mpeg related plugins for libxine1. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.7-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 435 kB, installed size 908 kB
<darkraiser> look , everyone say restrited but when i run add/remove i type pass and got adapt installer but i dont see restrited area anywhere?
<ubotu> kubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10 (gutsy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<llutz> darkraiser: you need universe-repo activated
<jussi01> darkraiser: system - adept - manage repositories - make sure multiverse is ticked
<camserver_> is there anything like livetype for linux?
<andy_> Okay, looks good. Tho i can't change the parameters on the first <MASTER> using alsamix, only the second one called PCM.. wich was at 100/100 already, is there somthing i have forgoten to configure?
<beautifulsnow> camserver_: livetype, what's it do, make movies?
<xxBasYxx> hi i have 2 monitors and 2 screens, everithing works OK, but sometimes when i change active screen it look likes is pressed CRTL or Shift key ... plz
<bobleny> how do i break up terminal output? I have a command I want to run, but the output is so big, I loose it on my screen...
<darkraiser> jussi01 i did all to last part but i cant find this musltiverse and i dont see anywhere option to tick
<prince_jammys> bobleny: one way is to pipe it to "less":   command | less
<beautifulsnow> boblerny after the command put this bar:   | more
<prince_jammys> :)
<beautifulsnow> camserver_: do any of these sound like what you are looking for? (there are more though) Kino - Free digital video editor, Cinepaint - Frame by frame retouching tool, Pitivi - Linear video editor, Stopmotion - Create stop motion videos
<mrunagi> is there anything like apples livetype for linux?
<damien__> where is #kubuntu-fr ?
<beautifulsnow> type /join #kubuntu-fr ?
<jussi01> darkraiser: when you go to manage repositories, what do you see?
<jussi01> mrunagi: it would be nice if you just stuck to one identity
<beautifulsnow> >_>
<mrunagi> itd be nice if i could set up my camserver to run too
<damien__> #kubuntu-fr
<mrunagi> but i guess we cant all have everything we want =x
<darkraiser> jussi01 i see some box and in first row it write type in second url in thrid distribution and in fourth components
<Zombocom> ok so guys
<jussi01> darkraiser: no, you need to go to the manu, where there is an option for manage repositories
<Zombocom> where can I find help for the jack audio server]
<jussi01> Zombocom: tried #ubuntustudio ?
<darkraiser> jussi01 and how to get to that menu?
<mrunagi> livetype is a....
<mrunagi> well......i dunno what it outputs to but you can animate text in various ways
<jussi01> darkraiser: click the "adept" word in the top corner
<darkraiser> ok did
<jussi01> then manage rpositories.
<beautifulsnow> is it ok to reinstall ubuntu over itself if I just did a fresh install? (without formatting)
<darkraiser> did 2
<Zombocom> jussi01 I don't use UBUNTU studio
<Zombocom> righ
<jussi01> then multiverse
<Zombocom> but I'll go over there to ask for help jussi01
<jussi01> Zombocom: doesnt matter, lot of people there using jack
<darkraiser> but i told you i dont get anywhere option multiverse
<darkraiser> i got that box
<bobleny> Is there a way to copy all of it to another file or something?
<darkraiser> with shi1t
<BluesKaj> darkraiser:  Open adept package manager, On the menu of that screen you will need to click on Adept -> Manage Repositories, click the Kubuntu Software tab, check all the boxes with an "X". The same goes for the Third Party software tab. Close, and then in the terminal do : "sudo apt-get update". Now you have more sources for applications other than the defaults that came with Kubuntu.
<Zombocom> oh thanks then jussi01
<munk_> HELP! i installed wine on my ubuntu box and after i uninstalled a few programs they were still in the menu so i deleted them from the menu but now when i installed them back into wine they dont appear in the menu....help pleasE? its not a wine problem its something with the menu but im not sure what and how to fix it...
<beautifulsnow> Go edit the menu again, they should be there but you 'hid' them. its happened to me, try it just in case ^_^
<darkraiser> i am sorry guys i am realy stupid but where is that kubuntu software tab?
<beautifulsnow> You're not stupid >_> What software tab ^_^;;
<darkraiser> xD
<munk_> help please...
<darkraiser> this sh1t suck
<jussi01> darkraiser: hang on, it comes up as a little pop up box when you click manage repositories
<beautifulsnow> darkraiser: you're trying to install that mp3 thing still?
<darkraiser> yeah
<darkraiser> fucking idiot i hope thay died who made this
<darkraiser> i cant make to listen
<darkraiser> music
<jussi01> !ohmy
<darkraiser> but thay made other 100000000000000000000000000000 useless things
<Zombocom> !god
<Zombocom> oops
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about god - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Zombocom> darkraiser just use amarok
<beautifulsnow> That's silly zombo
<Zombocom> it'll automatically install mp3 support
<beautifulsnow> it didn't for me, im guessing it didn't for him either ;p
<Zombocom> I didn't catch something huh.
<jussi01> darkraiser: what happened when you clicked the adept menu and manage repositories??
<darkraiser> i get some box
<darkraiser> big box
<darkraiser> where a lot of links is writen
<darkraiser> url*
<beautifulsnow> And you can put a checkbox next to them, right?
<darkraiser> but i dont get anything to "tick"
<beautifulsnow> oh
<BluesKaj> darkraiser:  do you know what a "tab" is  ?
<darkraiser> depend
<darkraiser> if you mean a tab on keyboard
<darkraiser> than ye
<jussi01> darkraiser: no, a tab in a windo - like firefox has
<darkraiser> no i dont
<darkraiser> explain pls
<jussi01> darkraiser: across the top of the box there ar little "tabs" bits you can click on to bring up a different view
<SomeOne1> how to install firefox ?
<BluesKaj> on the in th upper left of the box you'll see title "kubuntu software" , that is a tab , click on it
<greeg> hi gang.
<jussi01> SomeOne1: open system - adept  serch for firefox
<Zombocom> I greeg
<greeg> hi gang.
<Zombocom> hi greeg*
<Zombocom> lol
<SomeOne1> only i get is Mozilla Firefox English language/region package
<beautifulsnow> Question: is it okay to reinstall ubuntu over itself without formatting, if I have just done a fresh install?
<greeg> can someone guide me to a tutorial for inserting html tags into all incoming http replys?
<greeg> with privoxy
<BluesKaj> !hi | greeg
<ubotu> greeg: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<beautifulsnow> greeg, I think you might have better help at #web :/
<greeg> ahh thanx
<Zombocom> !hi | beautifulsnow
<ubotu> beautifulsnow: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<beautifulsnow> ^^
<wolf4914> Did anybody experience that lower window edge in ktorrent (where statistics are) dissapears once the horizontal line was moved up or down ?
<darkraiser> god help maker of this system if i get a hand on him.. he wish he never made anything in his pathetic little life
<darkraiser> bb for now
<SomeOne1> juusi01 only i get is Mozilla Firefox English language/region package when i search for firefox
<beautifulsnow> Q_Q *shock*
<BluesKaj> beautiful snow here as well ...5" of the stuff lastnight ..a regular winter wonderland here :)
<nosrednaekim> SomeOne1» are you using dapper?
<jussi01> I need to run. see you all later.
<beautifulsnow> BluesKaj: Snow? ^_^ It's snowing here... *STILL* about 15" I think ATM
<BluesKaj> wow in maine /
<BluesKaj> ?
<beautifulsnow> Yeah
<BluesKaj> Northern Ontario here
<beautifulsnow> Can I move in with you >->
<beautifulsnow> ;p
<beautifulsnow> Arg, going to reinstall ubuntu just to get the mouse to work... ;__;
<beautifulsnow> Sounds a bit drastic uh
<BluesKaj> beautifulsnow:  we got enuff  ...can barely see over the banks in my driveway
<mrunagi> i have a conexant capture card that the feed is scrambled lines, can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<BluesKaj> beautifulsnow:  have you tried editing the xorg.conf ?
<astro1bill> I've just installe kubuntu, and I can't get adept to connect and look for any software.  I get a message, sometimes, that says 'Auto configuration . . .  and  ' could not find a usale proxy configuration unit.   Anyone know how to fix this.  I'm connected and I am on the computer in question.
<astro1bill> er, 'could not find a usable proxy configuration '
<beautifulsnow> BluesKaj: Like I have a clue how to. Someone was helping me a lot earlier but I coudlnt figure it out (Im a complete newbie when it comes to hardware) I think editing xorg.conf is too much trouble, when I KNOW the mouse works out of the box when I usually install ubuntu
<beautifulsnow> Oops I didn't mean to make that sound angry ;p
<nosrednaekim> beautifulsnow» you can always do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<BluesKaj> beautifulsnow:  try  ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ' in the konsole , you can configure your mouse when you get that option
<beautifulsnow> Ill try anything :P (running it now, thanks :) )
<beautifulsnow> :/ its all about video :/ is it going to mess up my video drivers? :p
<nosrednaekim> beautifulsnow» hopefully not.
<beautifulsnow> >_>;
<nosrednaekim> anything specific?
<SomeOne1> nosrednaekim gutsy
<BluesKaj> beautifulsnow:  what graphics card ?
<beautifulsnow> Well, everything. Doesn't seem to apply to my setup, ie: asking for CRT information et al :P Im just going to reinstall
<nosrednaekim> SomeOne1» well, then going into adept_manager->adept->manage repositories and check all of those repositories to turn them on.
<nosrednaekim> beautifulsnow» no-no.... do this first
<Aharoon>  i installed amsn but i want to update it to last version i downloaded it but icannt installed it the file is amsn-0.97-1.tcl85.x86.package
<nosrednaekim> Aharoon» it would be in /var/cache/apt/archives
<beautifulsnow> nosrednaekim: I know Im going to mess up the x config if I run that, because I don't have a clue to most of those options ;p
<nosrednaekim> beautifulsnow» ok.... then just run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" which should provide fewer choices.... but it may not fix it
<Aharoon> no i downloaded it to my desktop but i want the code to install it is not dep backage it is shell script
<SomeOne1> nosrednaekim done thanks
<Aharoon> nosrednaekim no i downloaded it to my desktop but i want the code to install it is not dep backage it is shell script
<nosrednaekim> oh... I don't know then...
<nosrednaekim> SomeOne1» click reload and then you should have firefox available
<SomeOne1> yeah all ih here :)
<SomeOne1> is*
<Aharoon> ok thx
<harmental> guys..im trying to password-protect a file.zip by doing: zip -e file
<harmental> after entering the password i get: zip error: Nothing to do! (file.zip)
<harmental> any ideas?
<SSJ_GZ> harmental: file.zip already exists?
<harmental> SSJ_GZ: yeap
<SSJ_GZ> harmental: It's possible that zip won't encrypt an existing file - maybe it can only encrypt while it's creating the zip file.
<SSJ_GZ> harmental: That would be pretty lame, though.
<harmental> SSJ_GZ: yeap.....thats it...
<harmental> it can only encrypt a file at creation...
<MonctonJoe> can someone give me the url for the copy paste?
<Lynoure> !pastebin | MonctonJoe
<ubotu> MonctonJoe: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<MonctonJoe> Lynoure:  thanx :D
<BluesKaj> SSJ_GZ:  never knew zip would encrypt files , just compress them
<SSJ_GZ> BluesKaj: It has some very weak encryption, IIEC
<MonctonJoe> ok here it is, I am trying to follow some instructions I was givin, but not sure how to go about it. if there is someone available who could help me, here is a copy/paste of the instructions I have been given http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57987/
<MonctonJoe> I have the document that needs to be sent to the printer, just not sure how to do it
<BluesKaj> MonctonJoe:  I'm not sure about the printer setup , is it connected to a windows pc on local area network and your linuxbox is also on that network?
<MonctonJoe> BluesKaj:  no, windows and linux are the same machine, dual boot
<MonctonJoe> I have booted into windows and generated the required file, and now booted back into Ubuntu and transfered the file to my linux desktop. just trying to figure out how to send it to the printer
<MonctonJoe> I opened terminal and typed .cat file.prn > /dev/usb/lp0  but that did nothing
<BluesKaj> MonctonJoe: why not just run the printer wizard in system settings ?
<MonctonJoe> i have
<MonctonJoe> but it wont print
<BluesKaj> it didn't print a test page then
<MonctonJoe> no
<BluesKaj> is the printer listed in the drivers section of the wizard ?
<MonctonJoe> no
<MonctonJoe> there is no driver
<MonctonJoe> thats why I am trying to get the driver developer to make a driver
<MonctonJoe> but they want me to do this test thing first
<BluesKaj> what printer ?
<MonctonJoe> KONICA MINOLTA mc2500W
<amir_> can someone help me with mounting hard drives?
<triorieel> I'm new to kde and theres 2 things that I cant figure out how to fix. 1) I don't like taskbar greying out minimized window   2) compiz ignores virtual desktops and only uses 2 instead
<mrunagi> i have a conexant capture card that the feed is scrambled lines, can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<amir_> i need help with the fstab file
<nosrednaekim> !ftsab
<mrunagi> people ask questinos and leave right after....
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftsab - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<nosrednaekim> triorieel» you need the kicker-compiz package
<triorieel> is that standard repository?
<nosrednaekim> triorieel» I think its in backports
<nosrednaekim> !info kicker-compiz (gutsy)
<ubotu> Package kicker-compiz does not exist in gutsy
<nosrednaekim> !info kicker-compiz (hardy)
<ubotu> kicker-compiz (source: kicker-compiz): modified pager applet for Kicker made to work with Compiz. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.4-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 68 kB, installed size 260 kB
<triorieel> I tried installing hardy last night...it would do a hard lockup during kde load
<nosrednaekim> triorieel» well that package is in gutsy-backports
<crackhead_25> anyone know how to reload a firefox session/where firefox saves the sessions??
<jpatrick> triorieel: most certainly in backports, I put it there
<triorieel> trying to figure out how to add backports to repository
<triorieel> I get deb: command not found
<bhuey> are the kde4 binaries release ? how are they ?
 * bhuey reads a faq
<shabbaz> hi, i install kubuntu, but i cant access the system, i use the same username and password i set when i install.. why i cant access?
<nosrednaekim> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<bhuey> thanks
<triorieel> Ive installed kicker-compiz...there appears to be no difference, is there a settings for it somewhere?
<BluesKaj> MonctonJoe:  sorry but i can't seem to find anything that will help you in the std way of printer installation since no driver seems to be available ...maybe the command you were given may work with some modification .. jpatrick ?
<bhuey> Is there a kde4 specific konqueror with new features or is the 3 series browser just forward ported ?
<jpatrick> triorieel: dcop kicker default restart
<Martijn81> bhuey: best to ask that in #kde
<bhuey> ok
<dhq> i have a biometric device what application do i use to use it
<jpatrick> BluesKaj: don't know much about printers, sorry
<BluesKaj> it's ok jpatrick , his printer not very common i think :(
<jpatrick> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<jpatrick> MonctonJoe: maybe those might help?
<BluesKaj> MonctonJoe:  did you type  cat file.prn > /dev/usb/lp0 or .cat file.prn > /dev/usb/lp0 .If the dot (.) was in front then the command might not work
<olie> can anyone help me please
<jpatrick> !anyone | olie
<ubotu> olie: In place of  "Does anyone/anybody...", please be aware, one persons expert is another persons beginner, please ask your question in full, then see what helps!
<olie> i cant update it says something about a comit break
<jpatrick> olie: try: sudo apt-get install -f
<olie> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<jpatrick> !aptfix | olie
<ubotu> olie: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<olie> thts what it says in konsole
<mrunagi> !bttv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bttv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<olie> it seems to be working well now thank you kind people
<jpatrick> olie: don't mention it
<jpatrick> :)
<olie> is stdin
<olie> in
<jpatrick> olie: no, stdin is not online
<olie> ah ill have to phone him
<mrunagi> sigh im getting annoyed
<jussi01> mrunagi: whats the issue?
<olie> it still wont update jpatrick
<mrunagi> i have a capture card that isnt decoding video correctly, and i dont know where to start troubleshooting
<jussi01> olie: whats the error mesage?
<olie> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<rjb> hey, is it just me, or  downloading files from sourceforge.net no longer works with konqueror??
<sparhawk_> whee
<Dorwin6> hi guys, i have install kubuntu on my laptop
<Dorwin6> however, i cant seem to find the wireless driver, can anyone help
<tekteen> Dorwin6: have you tried the restricted drivers manager?
<Dorwin6> tekteen where is it
<jussi01> Dorwin6: which wireless card?
<Dorwin6> just a second
<Dorwin6> i need to find out, i bought this laptop 2 days ago
<Dorwin6> its samsung x22 t7250
<tekteen> Dorwin6: type Alt+F2 then in the box type kdesudo restricted-manager-kde
<olie> me cant update :(
<jussi01> Dorwin6: please pastebin the output of lspci
<Dorwin6> it says your hardware does not need any restricted drivers
<tekteen> Dorwin6: ok
<tekteen> do what jussi01 said
<tekteen> do you know what the pastebin is?
<jussi01> olie: did you try: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Dorwin6> no, what should i type to get pastebin
<tekteen> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jussi01> Dorwin6: if yo are not clear on anything we say, please ask, there are o silly questions :)
<tekteen> o = no :-)
<jussi01> tekteen: oops, typo
<crackhead_25> how do i download and install the build-essential and the linux stuff for a new kernel which i just downloaded (but into whose session i can't download, because there is no ndiswrapper compiled, and i need these tools to compile the ndiswrapper)???
<tekteen> I do it all the time
<Dorwin6> thank you for your help, let me try
<Dorwin6> im gonna use my laptop to connect to the server
<jussi01> crackhead_25: are you able to connect via ethernet at all?
<crackhead_25> jussi01: no
<crackhead_25> tekteen: isn't it kdesu and not kdesudo?
<tekteen> crackhead_25: both work
<crackhead_25> jussi01: what do you suggest
<jussi01> !kdesudo
<ubotu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<jussi01> crackhead_25: you can try apt on cd if you have a spare cd
<crackhead_25> what do you mean
<jussi01> !aptoncd
<ubotu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<olie> thnx jussi01 it works now
<camserver_>  /j #linuxtv
<jussi01> olie: great
<jussi01> camserver_: - space ?
<olie> just popping out for a couple of mins
<tekteen> camserver_:  /join #linuxtv
<crackhead_25> jussi01: ok, i have the aptoncd prog. but how do i tell it to put on there the new kernel's build-essential and what not?
<profoX`> will Kubuntu 8.04 feature an LTS release with KDE 3.5.9 or not? someone told me this today
<Martijn81> anyone any advise in setting up a local twiki or mediawiki wiki site?
<jussi01> crackhead_25: I assume you have 2 kubuntu linux pcs?
<jussi01> !khardy | profoX`
<ubotu> profoX`: Kubuntu Hardy Heron expects to ship with both KDE 3 and KDE 4 as 2 separate disks. KDE 4 should be offered by shipit. The KDE 3 CD will be commercially supported for 18 months and KDE 4 will be community supported.
<profoX`> in other words, no LTS
<jussi01> no
<crackhead_25> jussi01: i have a laptop with ubuntu. i have a desktop with kubuntu. i was trying both out the last six months.
<jussi01> crackhead_25: great. install build essential on the one with internet access
<crackhead_25> jussi01: i dont understand.
<jussi01> crackhead_25: install the build-essential package on the pc with internet access.
<crackhead_25> i have build essential on the desktop. i did last night a feisty to gutsy upgrade. i load gutsy, and the build essential or the linux headers don't seem to be properly functional, because i can't make ndiswrapper as needed (to get internet wireless access again with it).
<jussi01> ahhh
<jussi01> sounds like you need the new linux headers package
<Dorwin6> jussi01 : http://pastebin.ca/924940
<crackhead_25> so, i figure i need to reinstall build essential and the headers or whatever there, but without internet, i dont know how to do that. so, i reloaded the previous linux kernel here on this desktop (same computr), and i'm on internet. now i can dl what i need, and then hopefully go back in briefly without internet and manuallyinstall something to get ndiswrapper to start working again..
<Dorwin6> I am currently connected to the wireless wpa2
<Erickj92>  i have an issue. when i open the Kmenu in kubuntu, and go to a thing like "system", the things inside the folder have all kinda of jnk that say: "_: Entries in K-menu: ....." what is going on?
<crackhead_25> jussi01: how do i do it?
<jussi01> crackhead_25: waita sec, please explain exactly what you are trying to acheive.
<crackhead_25> jussi01: look above. i just typed.
<jussi01> ahh ok.
<jussi01> Dorwin6: if you are currently connected to wireless, what is the isssue?
<Dorwin6> hm. im new  to kubuntu
<Dorwin6> in desktop version. I've been running ubuntu server without any problems..
<jussi01> crackhead_25: you need to find out the kernel version for the linux headers that you need, then install the linux headers package that corresponds to that kernel version
<Dorwin6> i would like to know how do i make amazing kde interface with kubuntu
<Dorwin6> and also install virtualbox to load windows xp
<crackhead_25> jussi01: i can look in the grub bootloader menu and see the linux kernel version. how do i "install the linux headers package corresponding" once i know??
<jussi01> Dorwin6: do you currently have kde installed?
<Dorwin6> yes KDE is installed together with kubuntu installation right/
<crackhead_25> jussi01: it's 2.6.22-15-386
<crackhead_25> no
<crackhead_25> jussi01: 2.6.22-14-386
<jussi01> crackhead_25: sudo apt-get install linuxlinux-headers-version number
<jussi01> gah
<jussi01> that cae out all wrong
<jussi01> crackhead_25: something like sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.22-9
<crackhead_25> gotcha.. it's working with the correct number i just gave
<jussi01> great
<crackhead_25> is that all i need to do? and then i should be able to make properly wheni go back in the new install?
<jussi01> Dorwin6: ok. so what exactly do you want to do then?
<jussi01> crackhead_25: should...
<crackhead_25> jussi01: should i go try it now you're saying?
<Dorwin6> jussi01 : someone told me FVWM Themes are better than gnome or kde
<jussi01> crackhead_25: once that packge has installed, yes
<Dorwin6> can u advice me how to install it
<mohbana> will the next release have kde4 by default?
<jussi01> !khardy | mohbana
<ubotu> mohbana: Kubuntu Hardy Heron expects to ship with both KDE 3 and KDE 4 as 2 separate disks. KDE 4 should be offered by shipit. The KDE 3 CD will be commercially supported for 18 months and KDE 4 will be community supported.
<jussi01> Dorwin6: not knowing what fvwm is doesnt help... :(
<jussi01> Dorwin6: you can try compiz if you have a compatible video card
<Dorwin6> what sort of features can i install into KDE in order to make the interface better? like animated background and stuff
<jussi01> !compiz | Dorwin6
<ubotu> Dorwin6: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Dorwin6> i have ati 128 mb graphic card on that laptop
<jussi01> Dorwin6: however you have an ati card, so I would check exactly in #compiz-fusion whether it is supported
<Dorwin6> as we all know ati sometimes doesnt have driver in linux
<Dorwin6> yea
<jussi01> Dorwin6: btw, have you got the restricted driver for that card? (system settings - advanced - restricted manager)
<Dorwin6> it says your hardware does not need any restricted drivers
<Erickj92>  i have an issue. when i open the Kmenu in kubuntu, and go to a thing like "system", the things inside the folder have all kinda of jnk that say: "_: Entries in K-menu: ....." what is going on?
<jussi01> Erickj92: which version of kubuntu are you running?
<Erickj92> the newest i guess
<Erickj92> 7.10
<jussi01> hrm, has it always been like that?
<Erickj92> just intsalled it 5 min ago
<jussi01> ok
<Erickj92> and it was like that on the first boot
<jussi01> Erickj92: could you take a screenshot and put it to imagebin.ca for me?
<Erickj92> ok, ill try
<Erickj92> what is a program that will take a screenshot?
<jussi01> Erickj92: print screen on your keyboard should do it
<jussi01> otherwise ksnapshot under graphic menu
<Erickj92> i cant take a screenshot of the menu's with ksnapshot
<Erickj92> unless i have like a hotkey
<Martijn81> anyone knows a guide to get twiki going on?
<jussi01> Erickj92: you can, use the delay feature :)
<Erickj92> oh, i se
<crxyem> I trying to do a fresh install 7.10 alternate cd and I'm getting an error, Too many IDE interfaces, no room in table, is there a work around for this
<rodolfo> #Ubuntu-ar
<tekteen> rodolfo: /join #Ubuntu-ar
<Erickj92> one sec, and ill upload it
<jussi01> Erickj92: :)
<Dorwin6> jussi01: do u mean System settings > advanced > restricted drivers ?
<Dorwin6> it says your hardware does not need any restricted drivers
<zhobbs> I accidently messed up /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6.0.9, where can I find this file on the installation disc?
<Erickj92> http://imagebin.ca/view/M8wDD4.html
<Erickj92> jussi01 ^
<jussi01> Dorwin6: ok
<Dorwin6> jussi01 : does that  mean i can install compiz ?
<jussi01> Dorwin6: as I said before, ask in #compiz-fusion
<jussi01> Erickj92: that is extemely weird, I have never seen that before :(
<Erickj92> darn
<jussi01> Erickj92: try updating to see if there is a fix
<Erickj92> ok
<jussi01> (the little package on the right)
<Dorwin6> thank toy
<Dorwin6> you
<jussi01> Erickj92: I assume you checked the md5 of the disk before burning it?
<Erickj92> err, no
<jussi01> !md5 | Erickj92
<ubotu> Erickj92: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Erickj92> i didnt download it in windows
<jussi01> Erickj92: see the first link then
<jussi01> Anyway, Im off, I hope there is someone else about who can help.
<Erickj92> ok, thanks a lot
<sam64> bah
<Erickj92> i hope i get it working
<jussi01> so do I
<sam64> you would think with the number of people on the OpenOffice  channel someone would be around to answer some questions
<jussi01> !weekend > sam64
<sam64> oh..
<crxyem> there seems to be a kernel issue in 7.10 max amount of ide drives has this been fixed ??
<Dorwin6> jussi01 : appearently it will work
<Piddy> How do I set Konqueror instead of Dolphin as an explorer?
<jussi01> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<jussi01> (and Im not here)
<Piddy> Thanks.
<bantam> when installing kubuntu how many partitions should i have and should i use LVM partitons? its a 200GB drive
<m-lund> Anyone who knows if there will be a bigger effort to support kolab in Hardy?
<m-lund> Currently it more or less is completely useless.
<bantam> any suggestions
<bantam> also do i need a swap drive if i have 3GB ram?
<m-lund> bantam: Usually I would prefer a 20G / for system and the rest for /home.
<m-lund> Maybe a litlle swap too...
<bantam> so a 20gb root part and mabey 1gb swap and the rest for /home?
<m-lund> bantam: Yes - that sounds reasonable. An old rule said "double the amount of memory for swap"... But I'm not sure that counts anymore
<bantam> is an LVM partition ecommended?
<bantam> recommended
<abortd> can anyone help me with formatting a usb disk?
<abortd> one of those usb backup thingies
<m-lund> bantam: It adds complexicity imho. If it is only for a desktop I wouldn't recommend it.
<bantam> ok thankyou for your advice
<m-lund> abortd: Should be easy - plug it in...
<bantam> let me give it a whirl
<abortd> i did
<abortd> i need to format it
<abortd> i havent used ubuntu in years
<m-lund> abortd: dmesg to see what device name it gets...
<abortd> and forget the tool
<rofl> in http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/gutsy/sound/ there is a package called "alsa-lib", but i cannot fetch it with apt-get , it's not existing. how can i get  it ?
<m-lund> abortd: and then mkfs.vfat /dev/sdX#
<abortd> is there a visual partitioning tool in ubuntu?
<rofl> abortd: gparted
<abortd> thanks
<MiraiWarren0_0> Good afternoon.
<MonctonJoe> BluesKaj: you still here?
<abortd> i think i killed my flash drive
<MonctonJoe> ok here it is, I am trying to follow some instructions I was givin, but not sure how to go about it. if there is someone available who could help me, here is a copy/paste of the instructions I have been given http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57987/
<theunixgeek> How do I get KWrite to stop making ~ files?
<m-lund> abortd - what does dmesg say if you unplug it and plug it in again?
<jpatrick> theunixgeek: it's in the options, look for backup files
<theunixgeek> jpatrick: thanks
<abortd> it says alot
<abortd> but i created the proper partition on it with the gparted
<abortd> and it says i only have 23.4 mb of space
<abortd> and i thought this thing had more than that
<m-lund> The last lines of dmesg will usually tell you info about what you are plugging in - including the raw size.
<abortd> i dunno i guess it is 27mb
<abortd> who would honestly make a 27mb flash drive
<MonctonJoe> why is it that in linux, if you want to copy and paste, you need to keep the document that you are pasting from, open?
<ray_> hi
<Erickj92> why, when i boot kubuntu, am i getting an "Out of range" message on my screen?
<mixed> !mpg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<slow-motion> hi
<Erickj92> any ideas?
<m-lund> Erickj92: It might be the bootsplash
<Erickj92> that is what i kinda was thinking
<Erickj92> how do i edit the boot splash?
<m-lund>  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Erickj92> is there an interactive menu?
<m-lund> Nope, you have to edit the file.
<Erickj92> darn
<Erickj92> what if i installed a different one?
<m-lund> Might add "nosplash" as a parameter to the kernel you boot.
<toxop1asma> question: if i have to use either fat32 or ntfs with linux, which is better?
<toxop1asma> that is, for data, not for the os itself
<Erickj92> i thought you use ex3 for linux
<jpatrick> toxop1asma: fat32
<Erickj92> m-lund: where in the meno.lst file do i add that parimiter?
<toxop1asma> jpatrick: is it because the ntfs driver isn't very good yet, or because of something else?
<jpatrick> toxop1asma: I think the driver for it has been around longer so it might be safer
<toxop1asma> jpatrick: makes sense; thanks.
<Erickj92> jpatrick, would you know what i have to edit in the menu.lst file to make it so there is no boot splash?
<jpatrick> Erickj92: remove "splash" from the boot options
<Erickj92> jpatrick: is that in the menu.lst?
<jpatrick> Erickj92: yeah, "kernel" section
<vdkstefaan> hello
<vdkstefaan> i have a problem
<jpatrick> !hi | vdkstefaan
<ubotu> vdkstefaan: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<jpatrick> !ask | vdkstefaan
<ubotu> vdkstefaan: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<vdkstefaan> i have a tv tuner card, when i do lspci i got the message:  multimedia video controller: conexant Unknow device 5b7a. i have a acer idea 511 and i want to run linuxmce. the install of linuxmce is ok but just the tv tuner card is not installed
<jpatrick> !mint | vdkstefaan
<ubotu> vdkstefaan: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (support in #linuxmint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<Erickj92> how do i get my gentoo linux on the grub menu?
<MonctonJoe> ok here it is, I am trying to follow some instructions I was givin, but not sure how to go about it. if there is someone available who could help me, here is a copy/paste of the instructions I have been given http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57987/
<jpatrick> !grub | Erickj92
<ubotu> Erickj92: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Erickj92> jpatrick, that didnt work
<jpatrick> Erickj92: sorry, no idea then..
<Erickj92> well, ill just come back another time when there are more techs. im sure some one will be able to help me.
<toxop1asma> question: is kubuntu known to be somewhat unstable, or is the problem on my end? hardware, perhaps?
<heinkel_111> does anyone know how I can find out which Nvidia driver version is on my system?
<heinkel_111> i need a command line approach ... GUI does not work
<ere4si> heinkel_111, tried   lsmod  ?
<heinkel_111> ere4si no! will man lsmod give the clues i need?
<ere4si> heinkel_111, the only option is lsmod or lsmod | grep nvidia
<ere4si> heinkel_111, man lsmod is almost mt
<heinkel_111> ere4si it does not print version, only module name and size :(
<ere4si> k
<adz21c> heinkel_111: cd /usr/lib/ && ls *GL*, it'll be the same version as the GL libs
<adz21c> heinkel_111: so for example mine says libGL.so.169.07
<heinkel_111> adz21c: than you...i am slow responding cause working in many console windows and not seeing irssi all the time
<adz21c> heinkel_111: np
<heinkel_111> mine says 169.09
<adz21c> heinkel_111: then thats your version
<heinkel_111> is it possible to reinstall my nvidia driver?
<heinkel_111> or do i need to deinstall and then install
<Ugurlama> hi
<adz21c> heinkel_111: i take it u did a manual install?
<heinkel_111> adz21c: yes, i have a quite new nvidia card that needed newer drivers than supplied from kubuntu standard
<adz21c> heinkel_111: ok, well tbh i never unistalled a manual install, i just install over the top
<Antkin> Hello
<nicholas> Sometimes, my external HD will simply disconnect for no reason. The only way to remount it is to wait or unplug it and plug it back in. What can I do about that?
<ahmos> hi, when the final kubuntu hardy version will be released?
<prince_jammys> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<nicholas> Sometimes, my external HD will simply disconnect for no reason. The only way to remount it is to wait or unplug it and plug it back in. What can I do about that?
<ahmos> thank's
<Dorwin6> can anyone tell me how to install graphic driver to kubuntu
<identityowl> ello? can some one help me amaork wont play mp3s and when it says "Amoarok currently cannot play MP3 files." and when i clink the "Install MP# Support it goes thorught what looks like a dl process but when i restart amarok it still says i cant play mp3s
<nicholas> Sometimes, my external HD will simply disconnect for no reason. The only way to remount it is to wait or unplug it and plug it back in. What can I do about that?
#kubuntu 2008-03-02
<mrunagi> anyone ever used kubuntu as a sign server or a camera server
<Antkin> Hi
<tekteen> hi
<ere4si> I'd find something that uses alot less resources if that is all the comp will be doing
<Antkin> Can you help with Boinc Manager?
<tekteen> anyone know of a good cli web browser? better then lynx?
<Antkin> Try Opera
<tekteen> cli
<tekteen> cli = command line interface
<jussi01> tekteen: lynx is it afaik
<Antkin> texteen Sorry
<tekteen> Antkin: np
<eddd> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<mrunagi> is there a program like apples livetype for *ubuntu?
<eddd> Is there a ppc irc?
<ere4si> try elinks - improved lynx
<tekteen> ere4si: thanks
<ere4si> k
<jussi01> eddd: #ubuntu-powerpc
<Antkin> Is there a Boinc Manager irc?
<prince_jammys> tekteen: elinks
<eddd> Hi has anyone here managed to get a conexant hsf modem working in ppc?
<prince_jammys> !info elinks
<ubotu> elinks (source: elinks): advanced text-mode WWW browser. In component main, is optional. Version 0.11.1-1.5ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 611 kB, installed size 3340 kB
<GerrySly> g'day guys, I have a question for you, is there a way you can mount a network computer only when it is available?
<GerrySly> because the network I am on the computers aren't always on, but when I need to access them my computer has already been on and I need to mount them manually or just smbclient which can be rather tedious
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Depends on how its shareing things/getting mounted I imagine.
<Dr_willis> for samba you may want to check out that fusesmb (smbfuse) tool.
<Dr_willis> !info fusesmb
<ubotu> fusesmb (source: fusesmb): filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-1 (gutsy), package size 29 kB, installed size 140 kB
<jussi01> sudo mount -a will attempt to mount everything in your fstab
<ubuntu> tekteen: you can also take a look at w3m.
<Dr_willis> It sort of shows the whole samba network. as new machines connect. new shares show up.
<heinkel_111> hello, does anyone here run a standard, up-to-date updated version of kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy (preferably 64 bit)?
<GerrySly> i'll take a look into it, I have used mount before to mount the network device, but that only mounted on startup and then people would switch the machine on and off and it would unmount and not remount when they reconnect
<heinkel_111> i need to know which kernel you are running!
<Administrator__> can anyone help me ?
<Dr_willis> there is a fusesmb wiki page on the ubuntu wiki pages site. thats worth reading.
<heinkel_111> i seem to have some 2.6.14 (uname -r) but then there are some error messages related to 2.6.22? What do you have on your computer?
<GerrySly> alright cheers Dr_willis, i'll give it a good read
<Dr_willis> bbl ya all.
<jussi01> Hirvinen: with backports and -propsed repos: 2.6.22-14-generic
<heinkel_111> jussi01: was that for me? Thank you :-)
<jussi01> heinkel_111: yeah, sorry
<jussi01> apologies Hirvinen
<martijn81> when i try to open a folder from ktorrent it says:
<martijn81> KDEInit could not launch 'dolphin-kde4'.:
<martijn81> Could not find 'dolphin-kde4' executable.
<martijn81> can i do something about that?
<Administrator__> jussi : is there any command to install ati driver for kubuntu? :)
<tekteen> Administrator__: there is a gui
<Dorwin6-> sorry forgot to change nick
<tekteen> Administrator__: kdesudo restricted-manager-kde
<Dorwin6^> done that
<jussi01> !ati | Dorwin6
<ubotu> Dorwin6: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jussi01> !TAB > Dorwin6
<eddd> eciadsl anyone using it?
<jussi01> eddd: no, whats the issue?
<jussi01> !adsl | eddd
<ubotu> eddd: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<eddd> I am trying to get my adsl modem working with eciadsl, but it wont sync, and would like help getting it to work
<eddd> ubotu: thats over an ethernet connection mine is usb
<Dorwin6> jussi01 : it doesnt says how to install or obtain the driver
<jussi01> !bot | eddd
<ubotu> eddd: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<eddd> jussi01: thats over an ethernet connection mine is usb
<jussi01> Dorwin6: I thought we went through this earlier, with the restricted manager...
<jussi01> eddd: ahh, Im sorry. I dont know then.
<jussi01> Dorwin6: do you know which card your ati is?
<jussi01> Dorwin6: ie. model number
<crackhead_25> hey guys, what's the command that keeps popping up "dist-upgrade.py -session..."???
<BanTam> gd evening
<mr_edge> anyone have an answer?   when I fire up QTparted it says the ACTIVEpartition is sda3, but when I type df -h in bash it says sda1 which should be correct.
<mrunagi> lol can someone write an imwheelrc script for me
<mrunagi> i suck at this
<martijn81> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sven_> hi all
<sven_> who  know where i can download ascent for linux?
<sven_> kubuntu
<sven_> :D
<mrunagi> imwheel makes no sense
<martijn81> what is ascent?
<BanTam> mmorpg
<triorieel> I am having issues with compiz fusion with kubuntu with virtual desktops.  how do I add mroe virtual desktops so compiz will use them?
<triorieel> ^I have a feeling its supposed to be simple, but I am now 2 days into and my 4rth forced install of kubuntu
<Dragnslcr> triorieel- leave KDE as one desktop and set the number of virtual desktops through Compiz
<triorieel> where is that option?
<tekteen> under general options
 * martijn81 hopes more users will use the kwin composite effects, they are easier to get your hands on
<triorieel> Thank you, that worked.  is there an applet to show these new windows for the bar?
<tekteen> General Options > Desktop Size
<tekteen> yes
<tekteen> hold on
<martijn81> compiz is hard to learn, too many options
<martijn81> triorieel: kde4 composite effects rule, reallyt
<Erickj92> why dont all the water effects work in compiz? like a lot of them are greyed out in the options for the hotkeys.
<tekteen> martijn81: I found them to be jerky
<triorieel> Ive been having enough issues lately, Ithink I will stick with kde3 as I think its more stable
<tekteen> triorieel: ask in #compiz
<tekteen> yes
<tekteen> it is more stable
<martijn81> tekteen: yeah, blur currently crashes the whole desktop
<martijn81> you should not use that one
<martijn81> but the rest is ok for me
<tekteen> I stopped playing with kde4
<tekteen> not editable enough
<triorieel> thank you
<tekteen> triorieel: you still there?
<ali3n51> hwllo
<ali3nvader> hello
<nosrednaekim> hello
<ali3nvader> my compiz is already intalled in my system, but i can't activate why?
<ali3nvader> if i run the compiz nothing happed?
<tekteen> compiz --replace :-)
<tekteen> anyone know how to get the virtual terminals (the thing you get when you type crtl+alt+f1) to have the right dimensions? The curses program elinks is cut off when not using X.
<nosrednaekim> the smilie is of course an unknown option :)
<ali3nvader> compiz replace? what happened...
<tekteen> oops
<nosrednaekim> !framebuffer
<ubotu> Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<tekteen> ali3nvader: everything should have gone dark. then light again
<tekteen> my guess is shutdown or ctrl+alt+backspace
<tekteen> depends on how much he knows
<tekteen> :-)
<Dr_willis> !info fbset
<ubotu> fbset (source: fbset): framebuffer device maintenance program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1-19ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 100 kB, installed size 324 kB
<tekteen> thanks
<toxop1asma> could someone tell me what nvidia installer is trying to say here: No precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel;
<Dr_willis> means it dident find a  precompiled module - for the driver. i think.
<nosrednaekim> toxop1asma» run "sudo apt-get install build-essential" to grab the kernel headers.
<toxop1asma> thanks
<toxop1asma> will that fix it? or do i need anything else?
<toxop1asma> i'll have to shut down x, so i won't be here
<nosrednaekim> toxop1asma» give it a shot at least.... why aren't you installing the drivers with the restricted-manager
<toxop1asma> i...don't know. i've never had good enough hardware to need this fancy stuff until today
<toxop1asma> "your hardware does not need any restricted drivers"
<mohamed_> hello all, i installed ubuntu server and adjust it well but when i reboot i get error message " kernel panic - not syncing : vfs : unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) " anyone can help me fix this ?
<nosrednaekim> toxop1asma» so you just put in a Nvidia card?
<nosrednaekim> mohamed_» #ubuntu-server
<toxop1asma> nosrednaekim: yes
<mohamed_> nosrednaekim, yes
<mohamed_> thx i will join now
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Alien Arena 2008 was to get released today.. but its not. :( heh
<nosrednaekim> toxop1asma» what does "lspci | grep VGA" tell you? does it list a video card?
<nosrednaekim> and nvidia video card that is
<toxop1asma> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0402 (rev a1)
<toxop1asma> i'd take my time to figure out how it all works if i didn't have to stare at a 60hz screen
<nosrednaekim> unknown device? odd, what video card is it?
<toxop1asma> 8600gt
<Dr_willis> there getting to be way too many variants on these cards.
<nosrednaekim> toxop1asma» ok.. forget the ones downloaded from nvidia, run "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new"
<toxop1asma> ok. is there a difference between this and the nvidia.com drivers? other than ease of isntallation?
<toxop1asma> ok, i did that. what now?
<nosrednaekim> no..... but ease of installation is everythin
<nosrednaekim> toxop1asma» run "kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<toxop1asma> command not found
<nosrednaekim> toxop1asma» try kdesu
<nosrednaekim> if you are on fiesty
<toxop1asma> ok
<Erickj92> how do i get numlock to automatically turn on after a reboot?
<nosrednaekim> toxop1asma» find where it says: Driver "nv" or Driver "vesa"
<nosrednaekim> Erickj92» its in system settings somewhere... either sessions or keyboard
<toxop1asma> ok
<nosrednaekim> toxop1asma» replace it with Driver "nvidia"
<toxop1asma> ok
<Erickj92> thanks toxop1asma
<toxop1asma> no, someone else :p
<nosrednaekim> toxop1asma» got all that?
<toxop1asma> nosrednaekim: yes
<nosrednaekim> toxop1asma» save the file and reboot.... if it fails on reboot, redit the file with nano from the command line and change it back to whatever it was before
<toxop1asma> ok. thanks!
<Erickj92> oh, sorry. thanks nosrednaekim!
<nosrednaekim> Erickj92» great
<indy> google.com
<crackhead_25> hey guys, how do i remove a package that apt-get can't see and claims is not installed, but i see running on my system???
<nosrednaekim> crackhead_25» which would be?
<crackhead_25> nm-applet
<crackhead_25> nosrednaekim: help?
<nosrednaekim> crackhead_25» which would be called networkmanager
<crackhead_25> no, it's a gnome front end for it
<nicholas> how's KWord with .docs? Are they buggy?
<crackhead_25> i installed it even though i have kde, because i was having trouble connecting to the internet, and when i installed it,i guess i just used dpkg or not adept.. because i couldnt get online at that point..
<nosrednaekim> nicholas» terrible
<Arwen> wtf, Theora encoding is slower than x264 with every option enabled
<crackhead_25> nosrednaekim: help?
<Arwen> and it's LOW QUALITY too
<Arwen> worseless junk...
<nosrednaekim> crackhead_25» "network-manager-gnome"
<crackhead_25> ok
<nicholas>  nosrednaekim: Dammn.. Guess I have to stick to OO. Is there a patch for it to make it LOOK like a KDE app?
<nosrednaekim> nicholas» don't think so. though it has gotten a lot better. its comtimes looks better if you turn on gtk->kde theming
<nosrednaekim> in system settings
<crackhead_25> nosrednaekim: thanks
<crackhead_25> nosrednaekim: how'd youknow that's what it was called
<nicholas> nosrednaekim: ahh, already did that, fits in kinda well
<nicholas> nosrednaekim: but yah, I am still rather nit-picky
<nosrednaekim> crackhead_25» "apt-cache search network-manager"
<nosrednaekim> nicholas» :)
<weedar> Don't do drugs, do The Hussle!
<ibilic> hi, I installed KDE4.0 and it's way too slow... how do I unistall it (right now, I am using KDE 3.X)
<nosrednaekim> ibilic» is it slwoing down KDE3?
<nosrednaekim> *slowing
<ibilic> well, when I log in using a "KDE" session type, everything is normal
<ibilic> but when I log in using a "KDE4" session, the new features are making my computer slow
<nosrednaekim> ibilic» it should be slow.... turn off desktop effects
<ibilic> the theme is also too big for my monitor... I only have 15'
<ibilic> so, I could change everything, decrease the font size and turn off all the effects... but I might as well just revert back to KDE3
<ibilic> "the KDA media manager is not running"?
<ibilic> what does that mean? I've never seen it before
<nosrednaekim> right... well, search in adept for "kde4" in the package name and remove all paclages with that
<alandefoe> hi como estan???
<jcgkffycs> is there a way to dim the screen on my laptop from within the settings inside of Kubuntu, or is screen dimming a feature of hardware, that I just have to have in order to do it/
<alandefoe> queria hacer una pregunta
<alandefoe> cuanto se demora normalmente kubuntu en instalarse?
<weedar> jcgkffycs: use power manager, it's probably an icon in your system tray that shows your battery status
<alandefoe> hola
<frank23> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<alandefoe> cuanto tiempo se demora kubunto en instalarse?
<jcgkffycs> i'm not seeing anythin about screen dim.
<crackhead_25> anyone know why i can't get my printer to work on my network? i clicked the share and allow access. it seemed to be found on the network by the remote ubuntu machine fine. help??
<NickPresta> Any way to tell what is causing X to use ~65% of my available RAM?
<dope> is 8.04 alpha 5 out for kubuntu?
<NickPresta> dope, I believe so.
<dope> would i be able to upgrade from alpha to a final build easily
<NickPresta> dope, you can ask in #ubuntu+1 to be sure
<crackhead_25> can anyone help me get my printer to work??????
<dope> what kind of printer
<NickPresta> !doesn't work | crackhead_25
<ubotu> crackhead_25: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<crackhead_25> hp 3550. it worked fine yesterday
<decay> how do i upgrade to kernel 2.6.24?
<crackhead_25> i did a feisty to gutsy upgrade.
<NickPresta> decay, the version in the repos is 2.6.22, I believe. If you want the most recent kernel, you have to compile it (and anything else related to it that needs to be compiled) from source.
<decay> NickPresta: i see....do you know when x/k/ubuntu will add 2.6.24 to their repo?
<NickPresta> decay, I believe Hardy (the next stable *buntu release, in April) should be running 2.6.24.
<decay> ahhh i have to wait till end of april
<martijn81> it is
<NickPresta> decay, is there something specific you need in .24?
<decay> Yes. the BCM43xx drivers.
<NickPresta> decay, ndiswrapper doesn't work?
<decay> NickPresta: it didn't. i tried downloading and installing the bcm43xx manually as well, but it didn't work either. So my last hope is to just dl the kernel with the support for it
<crackhead_25> dope: can you help me with the printer?
<J4ZZ> hi there...
<dope> unfortunately, no
<J4ZZ> someone ther?
<J4ZZ> need help with spdif to 5.1 sound...
 * decay will be right back
<NickPresta> decay, I'm sorry to hear that you can't get wifi working. I don't know much about Wifi (I like a Ralink card). I would try asking again later when others are around who may be able to suggest an alternate solution
<NickPresta> decay, if you need to try the latest kernel now, check this out. It is very informative: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<NickPresta> decay, actually, that page won't help you compile the latest kernel from kernel.org. Sorry about that
<Darkmystere> Err, can some one help me wicd wont connect to any wireless networks anymore...it used to work but after something it just fakes like its working
<NickPresta> decay, This page will explain how to compile a kernel from source (from kernel.org) however: http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<Darkmystere> it shows that its connected for a few seconds then goes back to the not connected thing
<Darkmystere> iwconfig acctually somtimes shows the mac addresss but its always the same one no matter if i use y wireless network or someone elses...i think its malfuntioning.
<Darkmystere> but im on my ubuntu live cd and its connected i thought it was just my card was half way on but it may be sometyhing else
 * Darkmystere * takes a breath*
<J4ZZ> anybody? an idea? I'm streaming my sound from xbox through spdif to my 5.1 soundcard input....
<J4ZZ> but that's only working under WinXP
<mitchells00> no idea..
<mitchells00> i know i spent 3 hours figuring out how to do the same thing in vista.. only with my drivers i could do it.. but not the same situation for ubuntu probably..
<mitchells00> poke around in the mixer window?
<Israphel> i need help with Amarok please
<Israphel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58063/
<artur_> I used xkill in the taskbar of the Kde Desktop, how can i start it again?
<mitchells00> do you need any apps that are open?
<mitchells00> or can you reopen them?
<heinkel_111> artur_: what did you kill?
<mitchells00> (like do you need to save or not?)
<mitchells00> :)
<artur_> heinkel_111: the taskbar, the place where is the K Menu, the programs, the Tray, the clock and so on...
<xenos> hello
<xenos> my installer keeps crashing!
<weedar> xenos: any error-messages?
<weedar> and what machine are you installing on, give us the specs
<J4ZZ> played with kmixer.... got sound though.. but its noisy and scrambled somehow.... any ideas?
<J4ZZ> sorry. meant alsa
<decay> NickPresta: sorry i was away
<xenos> i have an old kubuntu install cd. but i want to install the newest kubuntu, unfotunately i don't have a cd burner but I do have an sd card. I loaded the old cd and my sd card shows up. I extracted the iso that contained the newest kubuntu. Is there a way to install the newest kunbutu from the sd card?
<Israphel> mmm
<Israphel> you have to make a live pendrive
<Israphel> by using the card reader
<Israphel> an selecting USB-HDD in the boot sequence
<xenos> Israphel: i see. my laptop, which is where i'm isntalling kubuntu, has a card reader for the sd built in. i tried to see if it comes up a selectable option when i hit f12 (the key to select the peripheral to boot from)
<xenos> but no luck.
<Israphel> the setup menu in your laptop if by pressing F12
<Israphel> ?
<Israphel> is very strange, the new pcs and laptops can boot up from usb without problem
<Israphel> the kubuntu you have, is 7.04 ?
<Israphel> you can install it and make a dist-upgrade
<Israphel> can you tell me the model of your laptop?
<xenos> dell x1
<PcMaX> spanish_
<xenos> i have the 7.04 v. on the sd card. but the 6.0 v. on the cdrom. only problem with the cdrom, is that it crashes all the time when it comes to partitioning the drive. weird.
<PcMaX> there is a command that reescan all disp in the kubuntu_
<Israphel> i'm watching on google. That laptop HAS usb boot
<Israphel> dell latitude x1 ?
<xenos> Israphel: yeah
<PcMaX> kubuntu dont detect mi nvidia
<PcMaX> help!!!
<Erickj92> is it possible to get kiba-dock to work?
<ere4si> PcMaX, lspci
<Israphel> i'm reading about the notebook
<PcMaX> Thanks... I will try
<Israphel> and it can boot from usb
<ere4si> k
<heinkel_111> PcMaX: have you installed the propprietary nvidia driver?
<PcMaX> yes
<Israphel> but it doesn't say that it can boot from the card reader
<xenos> 0000:02:01.2 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 17)
<xenos> i believe that's it
<heinkel_111> lspcsi | grep nvidia
<xenos> and when i do lsusb, it shows a "dell computer corp." but that's it
<heinkel_111> PcMax ^
<Israphel> but, not in the OS
<Erickj92> can i get kiba-dock in kubuntu?
<Israphel> in the BIOS SETUP
<PcMaX> that was fine, whit compiz fine, but i have to restart and dont work anymore )sorry my english= XD
<xenos> heinkel_111: no nvidia
<Israphel> look for the boot sequence
<Israphel> can you select
<Israphel> USB-HDD or USB-ZIP
<xenos> k, will try
<Israphel> or
<PcMaX> ok
<Israphel> do you have a pendrive over there?
<heinkel_111> PcMax: Habla espanol?
<Israphel> heinkel_111: yo si
<PcMaX> si
<xenos> I had* a pendrive. so no, i don't.
<Israphel> somos dos
<heinkel_111> !sp > PcMax
<xenos> somos tres
<Israphel> diablos
<xenos> lol
<Israphel> y yo traduciendo
<heinkel_111> ok so it was not like that then :)
<xenos> haha
<Israphel> porque no vamos a kubuntu es?
<PcMaX> no hay nadie
<PcMaX> estan dormidos XD
<Israphel> jaja
<xenos> Soy nativo en espanol pero no lo escribo muy bien.
<heinkel_111> !ES > PcMax
<Israphel> bueno xenos
<Israphel> tenes que entrar al setup
<Israphel> cuando arranca la maquina
<hydrogen> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Israphel> normalmente es con suprimir o delete
<Israphel> pero capaz sea con f12
<xenos> va!
<Israphel> y fijate en el booteo
<xenos> will do. brb.
<ere4si> !es
<Israphel> si tenes para elegir usb
<Israphel> anota todo lo que creas necesario
<Israphel> y volve aca
<heinkel_111> ah the small and BIG characters :-)
<xenos> Israphel: thanks!
<PcMaX> Israphel: te boot itś fine
<Israphel> y te explico como hacer la SD booteable
<Israphel> espero que sea grande...
<Israphel> al menos 1 gb
<PcMaX> heinkel_111: sorry.
<PcMaX> XD
<Israphel> que idioma vamos a hablar?
<PcMaX> Israphel: mi problema es con la grafica pero me hablas de usb ...
<heinkel_111> não tem problema
<hydrogen> !es | heinkel_111, Israphel, PcMaX
<ubotu> heinkel_111, Israphel, PcMaX: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Israphel> pero yo le estaba hablando a xenos
<Israphel> PcMaX: ahora contame de tu problema que no lo vi
<t3ch13> I need help on the taskbar I have 2 instances of nm-applet running, how can I kill 1 of them
<joh6nn> when i'm using screen, all of my the colors i use in my bash scripts revert to white.  anyone know why?
<Israphel> t3ch13: open the Ksysguard
<mixed> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Israphel> and found it
<Israphel> then kill one
<t3ch13> Thanks Israphel
<Israphel> it worked?
<t3ch13> Now to reboot to make sure that 1 starts when I reboot
<mixed> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Erickj92> can i install kiba-dock on kubuntu?
<Israphel> AWN is better
<Israphel> in my arrogant opinion
<Erickj92> that is what im installing now
<Erickj92> does it have all the effects?
<Israphel> yes, it has nice effects
<Israphel> but there's one problem
<Israphel> awn is always at the bottom
<Erickj92> i see
<Erickj92> that could get to be a problem
<Israphel> for the people who use kicker at the bottom, yes
<Israphel> like me
<Israphel> for that reason i don't use docks
<Erickj92> is it hard to install kiba?
<Erickj92> or, even possible
<Israphel> i've never tried it
<Israphel> just watched sshots
<Erickj92> awn wont load...
<Erickj92> hrmm
<ere4si> !kiba-dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-dock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<joh6nn> anyone have any idea what would cause screen to ignore colors in bash?
<ere4si> !kibadock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kibadock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Erickj92> israphel, any ideas why awn wont load now?
<Israphel> open it in Konsole and check the text
<Erickj92> active_png isnt set
<Erickj92> restarting AWN usually solves this issue
<regeya> well, bud, if this was the official ubuntu channel, I'd say 'AWN isn't supported' or 'AWN is offtopic' or some worthless nonsense like that, but here's my question:  have you been using awn with kde all along, or are you just now trying it?
<Erickj92> just trying it now
<ibilic> I have no icons on my desktop and I cannot right click there... any ideas?
<regeya> ah...well, if it's kde 3.x that doesn't have a compositor built in, and awn needs that.  you need to run either something like xcompmgr, or hit alt-f2 and run compiz --replace
<Erickj92> i tihnk its kde4
<regeya> also, search the forums for some hints on integrating awn into the kde desktop (though you'd be making changes that'd make it more difficult to run gnome)
<Israphel> kde4? your menu bar is black?
<regeya> oh..well...no idea...
 * regeya hasn't tried awn with kde4 :-}
<Israphel> is there another dock for kde?
 * kiefer hasnt either :P
<Erickj92> kooldock
<Israphel> me neither
<ibilic> i tried to uninstall kde4 and now when I log in with kde3, i don't see any icons on my desktop
<Israphel> thats so
<Israphel> strange
<regeya> eh...I'm too fried for this.  just getting over being sick, and fighting with bacula on my wife's laptop.  just trying to do backups to an external hd, but I can't convince the system that the separate "volumes" don't have to be manually mounted :-}  google is not being my friend.  wish I'd kept notes when I had this set up at work...wait...holy moly, if I can ssh in to the work fileserver I still have those configuration
<regeya> files.  w00t
 * regeya brainfarts in teh channel
<kiefer> Lul
<ibilic> when I go to Dolphin and click on some of the icons on the left tab (e.g. Storage Media) it says that it's a Malformed URL
<kiefer> I use Konq as my file browser, I suggest you do the same if no one can help you :)
<regeya> 'no route to host'
<regeya> cripes.../me waits for the call from his boss...
<kiefer> regeya : arnt computers fun? :)
<Israphel> mmm, dolphin is wrong configured
<regeya> yeah kiefer; at least I know about it right now instead of having the jerks wait until I get to work for them to say 'hey, we've been without internet service since saturday'
<vicno> hello
<vicno> everybody
<kiefer> regeya: Im a server admin for a small company, and the amount of calls i get about problems im already adressing is ridiculess lul
<regeya> hehe
<vicno> i installed ubuntu yestaday
 * kiefer picks up the phone "IM WORKING ON IT NOW!"
<vicno> and it's interesting
<regeya> this place is so small everyone's within earshot, and I STILL have to answer the same question a dozen times
<kiefer> Hahaha
<kiefer> I like having my own office :P
<vicno> is there any difference between freenode and #kubuntu
<vicno> i want to know
<Israphel> freenode is the server
<Israphel> kubuntu is a channel
<regeya> 'so is there a reason I can't go to our website?'  'yes, our internet service is out.'  'so...would there be a good reason for me to not be able to send email?'  'yep, the internet service is out.'  'okay...I'm not *getting* email.  what's going on?'  'no net service.'  'hey, I'm trying to upload stuff to the website via ftp, and it's not working.  how come?'  'I'll be gone for a couple of hours, ta-ta'
<vicno> oh, i see
<Israphel> xenos?
<xenos> No luck!
<Israphel> que paso
<kiefer> regeya : Lmao.
<Israphel> entraste al setup?
<vicno> and i have never speak with others in irc, so this is the first time
<kiefer> <Israphel>: #kubuntu-es
<vicno> and i'm from chian
<xenos> Israphel: i'm going to have to try to install it the way i assumed i'd have to
<vicno> china
<Israphel> i'm now
<xenos> Israphel: which is try to use the sd card via cdrom install
<Israphel> xenos: is the easiest, but i like experimenting
<kiefer> <vicno> : Welcome :)
<heinkel_111> welcome to "kubuntia", vicno
<Israphel> just connect a ide cd-rom using a ide to usb adapter
<vicno> i installed it from vmware workstation
<vicno> and it's very easy
<xenos> Israphel: where the heck do they sell those adapters?
<e`DrAvEn> i want to access and stream my media from my kubuntu based desktop on my winxp laptop over my wireless network.  is there any simple way to do this?
<crxyem> so, I'm compiling my first kernel, how long might this take ??
<mixed> ok i think i just f*ed up "bootmisc.sh", I think I deleted the last line, can someone help me ??
<crxyem> e'DrAvEn , what kind of media ??
<e`DrAvEn> audio
<crxyem> mp3's flac etc...
<e`DrAvEn> yeah my good audio sys is in my living room but desktop is in another room
<crxyem> share the directory with samba, and then use winamp of foorbar to play the music from that share
<crxyem> or someother media player
<mixed> http://pastebin.org/22037
<e`DrAvEn> sweet i'll give it a shot thanks
<xenos> Israphel: I have an idea but I'm not sure how to excute this: if i could find the "install" program on my sd card and somehow point that "install" to install from the sd card, this can work. Any idea?
<mixed> can someone tell me if there is an "exit 0" line missing from my "bootmisc.sh" file?
<Israphel> you cant install kubuntu when you are on kubuntu XD
<Israphel> you can use Wubi, but you have to be in windows
<e`DrAvEn> what samba pkgs do i need to install?
<Israphel> sama common
<Israphel> and deps
<vicno> i installed the ubuntu
<crxyem> I can't remember but samba common might be the only one
<Israphel> yes
<Israphel> an "samba" if you are in gnome
<Israphel> to add shared folders
<Israphel> in kde doesn't needed
<Israphel> (and doesn't work)
<Israphel> somethin more to fix?
<crxyem> so how long can a kernel compile take ??
<Israphel> a lot
<Israphel> it depends
<Israphel> how many patch you applied
<Israphel> the speed of your CPU
<crxyem> 1.4Ghz machine. full 2.6.24.3 kernel
<Israphel> mmm, is enough, it wont be a lot of time
<crxyem> sweet, just curious
<crxyem> I started it a bit ago, figured it would be done by morning
<crxyem> the only reason I needed to do this is because the current kernel in 7.10 is set for IDE max as 4, and I need at least 7
<Israphel> the average is about 8 hours, but i depends, i've never being 8 hours using a athlon x2 4000+
<Israphel> 7??!!! why?
<crxyem> I have a highpoint ide card with 4 IDE devices, I have both Onboard IDE ports active with 2hd's and a cdrom
<Israphel> omg
<Israphel> nothing in my pc is ide
<crxyem> 1.2TB worth of space between the 4 IDE drives on the Highpoint controller
<Israphel> my dvd-rw is sata XD
<crxyem> it's an older system
<Israphel> don't you prefeer sata raid? :P
<crxyem> if I had sata drives yeah
<Israphel> jaja, well, everything can be re used
<crxyem> but I came across some 500GB IDE drives , they were given to me , and I had all the other hardware
<Israphel> is a good step
<J4ZZ> ok lets try again, i have a problem with spdif passthrough. i have a 5.1 soundcard from c-media alsa installed an a xbox connected vie spdif. i just can't get the sound to get working. when i play with the settings in alsamixer and turn off IEC958 Output i get a scrambled signal. any ideas how to get it to work?
<Israphel> you killed me
 * xenos dead
<ere4si> J4ZZ, if you have two sound cards one must be disabled - onboard sound must be disabled in the bios
<Israphel> any new, xenos?
<Israphel> pci integrated pheriperals
<Israphel> or someting like that
<e`DrAvEn> so my desktop is found under winxp but it asks 4 username and pass and won't allow me to access the computer
<heinkel_111> <ere4si> J4ZZ, if you have two sound cards one must be disabled - onboard sound must be disabled in the bios
<heinkel_111> <---not entirely true
<jetpeach> when people use konqueror to access samba shared using smb://computername, are they able to use the "open with amarok" option and play mp3s? for me, when i try it, amarok tries to play the file but says it cannot find a suitable plugin. i have to download the file then play it
<heinkel_111> you can set one of the souncard to always load as teh first one
<heinkel_111> forgot how to, but my comp is configured like that
<heinkel_111> i can use bopth soundcards at once
<ere4si> heinkel_111, you're rare then :)
<Israphel> you can set alsa to share
<Israphel> i can't open lan files with amarok too, i only could using totem (!)
<jetpeach> thx, good to know. i've asked about this once before in a kde channel i think and they say the feature is implemented (to stream files over samba), but on none of my computers does it work...
<jetpeach> i'm curious to try a suse live cd and see if it works
<Israphel> but if totem could
<Israphel> amarok must can, someday
<jetpeach> i agree, the kde developers said kde4 has a big rewrite of all the kioslave code i guess (the code that handles this type of streaming over samba)
<crxyem> I use amarok over a lan
<jetpeach> but kde4 is still so buggy for me that i can't even get it to boot... crxyem, did you have to configure anything specially to get it to work?
<crxyem> i use mysql as the database
<crxyem> nfs mount the share to the music directory
<Israphel> can we use plasmoids con kde 3.5 ?
<jetpeach> oh, yeah i  can get it to work if i smbfs mount using fuse the samba directories then click the files. so i guess this is a workaround that kinda works, i just always forget the problem mount commands and stuff...
<Israphel> smbmount bla bla
<e`DrAvEn> my music folder is setup for sharing with samba but when i try to access it on my laptop i get \\dell\music network path not found..  what gives?
<jetpeach> try smb://dell.local and look there
<triorieel> everytime I reboot I get a black screen. I have to stop kdm, install nvidia again, and start kdm to have things work again
<triorieel> ^any ideas?
<Israphel> thats so
<Israphel> did you try
<Israphel> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Israphel> it will re-gerate the xorg file
<Israphel> re-generate *
<triorieel> no, but I guess that could be why the nvidia driver reinstallation works.  but the question I guess is why does that file keep messin up?
<Israphel> thats the strange point
<J4ZZ> ok sry had a other problem meanwhile heinkel are u still there?
<J4ZZ> ohh ok just saw that he is not ^^
<foibles> what program can i use to burn avi files to dvd while transcoding at the same time, in one fell swoop?
<foibles> much like nero does
<J4ZZ> ok but since his solution did not change anything i just post my question again hopefully some new guys came online to help me ^^
<J4ZZ> ok lets try again, i have a problem with spdif passthrough. i have a 5.1 soundcard from c-media alsa installed an a xbox connected vie spdif. i just can't get the sound to get working. when i play with the settings in alsamixer and turn off IEC958 Output i get a scrambled signal. any ideas how to get it to work?
<Erickj92> so is there a good dock for kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> i find the normal panel to be very good. :)
<foibles> what program can i use to burn .avi movies to dvd
<foibles> in dvd video format
<Israphel> DeVeDe
<Dr_willis> there are several tools to convert avi files to dvd video format. :)
<Dr_willis> devede is very handy at that.
<Dr_willis> You then use whatever you want to burn the .iso file it makes.
<foibles> Dr_willis, what about something like nero?
<foibles> where it transcodes and then burns all in one step
<foibles> i have a scant hard drive
<Dr_willis> theres nero linux - bit i  dpmt think it makes the video conervsions
<foibles> sparing a 4.4 gig iso size isn't really something i can do
<foibles> Dr_willis, there isn't, heh i checked
<Dr_willis> some tools may convert on the fly.
<Dr_willis> but i never do it that way
<foibles> Dr_willis, i guess you do it the way you just described to me
<Dr_willis> i have one pc making the .iso and i burn with the other pc. :)
<foibles> sounds like you have a peculiar rig
<Dr_willis> i got a fast burner on ne box and a fast cpu on the other. :)
<foibles> ever thought about combining the two?
<Dr_willis> Nope
<Dr_willis> I rarely convert avi to dvd anyway
<Dr_willis> I got my Mythtv Box and i got mo other machines. :)
<triorieel> is kde for ubuntu conisdered highly unstable?
<Dr_willis> hm I use kde  and gnome on the same ubuntu box. No problems
<triorieel> none at all?
<Dr_willis> Not that i can rember. I mixx and match gnome and kde apps on the same desktp also
<triorieel> have you ever played with the compiz part of kde?
<Israphel> kwin?
<Dr_willis> compiz is its own whole set of probolems.
<ere4si> that's why there is #compiz
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<triorieel> wow...Ive been getting lots of problems (althought some are prob compiz)
<Dr_willis> I would  bet thtey are compiz related. :)
<Dr_willis> which is why i dont use compiz exce[t to show off.
<triorieel> well, I know not all of my problems are compiz related
<triorieel> but I could see a few being related to compiz
<Dr_willis> disable compiz and see..
<triorieel> If some fo my probs are lreated to compiz...I guess that means compiz is more stable on gnome?
<Israphel> kubuntu 8.04 will have compiz or kwin?
<Dr_willis> i wouldent call compiz stable at all.
<Dr_willis> KDE4 will not need compiz.
<triorieel> ^tried running that earlier...that causes a complete crash before I get to see the desktop background
<triorieel> KDE4 won't need compiz?
<Dr_willis> kde4 will not need compiz as i said :)
<triorieel> quick question as this may be aprt of my issue, how do I tell kde to stop loading what was loaded in previous session?
<Dr_willis> they are going their own way  for the eye candy. :)
<Dr_willis> i just use 'kwin --replace'
<Israphel> i'm just asking if kubuntu 8.04 will have compiz or kwin by deffault
<Dr_willis> compiz is not standard in kubuntu at all.
<Israphel> not at all
<Dr_willis> kde4 wont use be needing compiz.
<Israphel> i want a Sidebar Plasmoid
<triorieel> I don't mean that...when I load up kde..I have to kill alot of programs I was running in a previous session (ie konversation, ktorrent, etc...) otherwise they wont load for the new session
<Israphel> someone is going to do it? or have i to do it bymyself
<Dr_willis> Israphel,  kde4 is still very much a work in progress.
<Israphel> for that reason
<Israphel> i will wait
<Israphel> to kde 4.1
<Israphel> and if noone make a plasmoid sidebar
<Israphel> i will do it
<Israphel> cause i want one
<SSJ_GZ> Israphel: You might want to send a mail to panel-devel@kde.org to let them know your intentions/ find out if anyone else is working on it.
<J4ZZ> can anyone explain to me how to correct install the newest alsa drivers?
<Israphel> http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/4316/popurriyl1.png
<Dr_willis> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dr_willis> i saw a how to/wiki page on it once J4ZZ  but havent messed with it in ages.
<Dr_willis> Theres some factoid that points to the wiki pag.. but i cant rember its name either.
<ere4si> J4ZZ, to install new alsa - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-535841.html
<Dr_willis> i wrote a script to automate it for a friend. But its very untested. :)
<Dr_willis> http://pastebin.ca/925317
<Dr_willis> Good luck if you use it. :)  no guarrenties
<ali3n51> my compiz is already installed in my system, how to activate compiz?
<cyril__> hello all
<jetsaredim> need some help getting my display drivers setup
<jetsaredim> I had a working gutsy install, but I decided to install hardy
<jetsaredim> now I can't seem to get my nvidia card working
<jetsaredim> well - i can get it working - but the twinview settings don't seem to work
<phix> I cant get sound or LAN working on my laptop (ASUS F3S, 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. L1 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev b0), 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03, Ubuntu 07.10, Kernel 2.6.22)
<J4ZZ> jetsaredim, uninstall ALL nvidia stuff u can find on ur system (search in synaptic uninstall all with nvidia) the install newest nvidia driver, solved problem for me runs smoothly ever since
<J4ZZ> install driver like its promted on nvidia page
<ali3n51> hello how to activate my compiz?
<Dr_willis> !compiz | ali3n51
<ubotu> ali3n51: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ali3n51> is already installed now but how run the effects?
<Dr_willis> did ya read that guide? start it with compiz --replace like it says?
<jetsaredim> !nvidida
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidida - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !NVIDIA
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_willis> :)
<ali3n51> how to install flash player in kubuntu
<Dr_willis> I normally install the 'kubuntu-restricted-extras' package  - I think thta installs flash and java and other bits
<Dr_willis> Flash was broken for a long time. I think its fixed now.
<Dr_willis> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ali3n51> how to beautify your login screen
<Dr_willis> kdm has themes.
<Dr_willis> !info kdmtheme
<ubotu> kdmtheme (source: kdmtheme): theme manager for KDM. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 47 kB, installed size 200 kB
<Dr_willis> and thers a lot of kdm themes in the repos - not isntalled by default
<Dr_willis> kde-look.org has more themes for it
<phix> I cant get sound or LAN working on my laptop (ASUS F3S, 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. L1 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev b0), 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03, Ubuntu 07.10, Kernel 2.6.22)
<crackhead_25> i desperately need help getting my sound to work!!!
<crackhead_25> i have an audigy ls. it was working fine the other day. now i dont know. i did a feisty to gutsy upgrade.
<Dr_willis> I always have better luck doing clean installs then upgrades
<crackhead_25> where do i get audigy ls drivers for linux?????????
<Dr_willis> if they worked in the older ubuntu, then they are included .
<Daisuke_Ido> !patience | crackhead_25
<ubotu> crackhead_25: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Daisuke_Ido> the same people are here tonight that were here last night.  i really doubt any of us have had our bodies irradiated with gamma rays that made us super-smart and able to solve your problem.
<micman> hello
<weedar> Daisuke_Ido: Well, he could try trolling and maybe someone would become angry and turn into Kubuntu-Hulk?
<Daisuke_Ido> unfortunately, it still wouldn't fix his audio :\
<Dr_willis> I imagine a clean install  - instead of a upgrade would fix it.
<Dr_willis> Daisuke_Ido,  check out my 'install the alsa drivers script' i wrote for my friend.. :) and yes it needs work.. but you may find it handy some time
<Dr_willis> http://pastebin.ca/925317
<Daisuke_Ido> oh, a clean install would be the preferable solution anyway
<Daisuke_Ido> especially if there have ben a couple dist-upgrades in there
<Dr_willis> it would bee a faster fix anyway
<Daisuke_Ido> Dr_willis: looks good.  if i can follow it, it's pretty straightforward
<Dr_willis> its only for one specific version however. :)
<Dr_willis> not sure how to make it get 'the latest'
<phix> fuck this
<Dr_willis> porn is in another channel. :)
<Daisuke_Ido> no idea how you'd check for the latest
<Dr_willis> Unless the ftp server had a latest-version link. :) but then the  direcory names may bnot be the same when ya uncompress the archive
<Daisuke_Ido> svn would be ideal for this
<Dr_willis> Proberly doable also.. but I know very little about svn
<Dr_willis> ive used it a few times. but thats it.
<Plantain> Hey, I've got an ipw2200 wireless card, but I can't get it to work on startup without running a script I've written (just loads drivers, wpa_supplicant then dhclient), how can I automate this so it'll work automatically?
<Dr_willis> look at /etc/rc.local is one place to put it
<Plantain> I was hoping to get it to work through the knetmanager stuff?
<Plantain> I'm not exactly sure what knetmanager does, does it use wpa_supplicant or what?
<Dr_willis> no idea on that. I dont use wireelss
<Dr_willis> If ya want somthing to run at boot. /etc/rc.local is a common place to run stuff like that.
<Plantain> okay
<jani> i get the message that adept manager is locked! how can i unlock it???
<pag> !aptfix | jani
<ubotu> jani: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jani> thanks ubotu. i think you solved my problem
<jpatrick> !bot | jani
<ubotu> jani: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubuntu> can someone tell me why i cant resize my ext3 home partition. i simly cant click on resize in the qtparted menu, im in the boot cd kubuntu right now.
<Dr_willis> some times resizing/taking space from primary partitions and moveing it to extended partitions (or visa versa) can cause issues
<phreak97> help?    :P
<phreak97> adept wont let me install any messenger program
<DarkestHour> what error does it give you?
<DarkestHour> are you using adept manager?
<phreak97> "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages."
<phreak97> i dont even make sense of that
<phreak97> i've tried usig both the versions of adept that i can see
<Dr_willis> i would do a  update, then upgrade, then try reinstalling the apps
<Dr_willis> 'sudo apt-get update'
<Dr_willis> 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<phreak97> ok, how?
<Dr_willis>  is the CLI way
<phreak97> i downloaded the latest iso like three days ago, this is a fresh install, none of it worked from the start
<DarkestHour> iin adept manager, you can click full upgrade, then apply changes.
<Dr_willis> phreak97,  yep.. If thers been updates - and youve never updated.. that can be why.
<phreak97> kopete crashed every time i tried to connect so i uninstalled it, now i cant even click the check box to request installation
<phreak97> how do i update?
<phreak97> oh ok
<uunbeatable>  ##Linux on Dalnet needs some good company and good channel operators. type /server -m irc.dal.net (or /connect irc.dal.net) and join ##Linux. Be there for some time. New channel…
<phreak97> ok, lets hope this works
<phreak97> i thought i updated before, but it turns out i didnt
<phreak97> does someone want to help me install my video drivers aswel?
<phreak97> im really new to linux
<comp8> excuse me how can i connect my printer to linux
<jani> computer crashed when i installed a language and now the language package is uncomplete. how do i remove a language so i can reinstall it?
<comp8> how can i connect my printer to linux
<comp8> pls someone give me an advice on wht to do
<phreak97> is there ntfs write support that i can trust?
<phreak97> comp8, i would but i have no idea
<Dr_willis> comp8,  Plug it in?
<Dr_willis> it saw and configured mine. :)
<Dr_willis> phreak97,  ntfs-3g is very useable.
<phreak97> whats the worst case scenario if something goes wrong with a write?
<Dr_willis> Worst case = PC explodes  i guess..
<phreak97> lmao
<Dr_willis> what sort of answer are you even expecting?
<phreak97> i basically want to know that it wont ruin the partition
<Dr_willis> HD's can die at any time. If you want 100% reliablity - use lots of backups
<phreak97> as the drive i have in mind has my whole lifes worth of crap on it
<Dr_willis> You best be having some backups made then.
<Dr_willis> perhaps 3x backups.
<phreak97> yeah, i know i should
<phreak97> lol
<Dr_willis> Ive had new hd's die without notice.
<phreak97> but i cant really afford a couple of 120gb hard drives
<Dr_willis> ive also had linux + ntfs-3g recover data from window sdrives.. that wondows wouldent touch
<Dr_willis> I dont even think they make them that small any more. :)
<Dr_willis> I got a 300gb for $40 the other day
<DarkestHour> yeah, i recently got a 500gb external from frys electronics.
<phreak97> yeah more than i can afford
<DarkestHour> oh, i forgot to say it was 100 bucks.
<Dr_willis> decent sale :)
<Dr_willis> ive grabbed sevefal 500's when i find them at frys
<Dr_willis> that weekend the 300 was on sale for 40 - perfect for a external usb
<DarkestHour> yeah. wish i would have seen that, would have probley gotten a couple.
<Dr_willis> i wonder when 1TB will get down to 100.
<Dr_willis> :) that will be nice
<DarkestHour> the end of this year i bet
<DarkestHour> the internals are already 250 bucks
<phreak97> argh
<phreak97> ok adept updated fine
<phreak97> but pidgin wont install
<DarkestHour> ok, in adept manager
<phreak97> same error
<DarkestHour> click view then show last dkpg run
<DarkestHour> tell me what it errors out about.
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<DarkestHour> or that too, lol
<Dr_willis> will also show errors.
<phreak97> DarkestHour: no errors
<DarkestHour> if you click the Menu button( the k in the bottom left) you can goto run command, then type in konsole and run it
<DarkestHour> then follow Dr Willi's command
<DarkestHour> it should give you an error
<phreak97> sorry, try again.
<phreak97> thats a specific error
<DarkestHour> there's got to be an error, there's always an error.
<DarkestHour> though, have you tried closed all open programs?
<phreak97> my bad, i typoed my password
<phreak97> E: Invalid operation pidgin
<phreak97> wait
<phreak97> argh
<Dr_willis> cut/paste  is our friend
<phreak97> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<phreak97> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<phreak97> thats what i got
<Dr_willis> you did close out all the package manager programs?
<Dr_willis> only one can run at a time.
<phreak97> who should i paste the error to? its long
<phreak97> i got a new one now i closed adept
<comp8> dr willis how can i plug it in.
<DarkestHour> you can message it to me
<phreak97>  comp8 plug the cable from the back of the printer into your pc
<Dr_willis> comp8,  Huh?  I normally take the usb cable from the printer and plug it into the usb port on the PC.....
 * Dr_willis stares blankly.
<comp8> dr wilis imagine i have done that and it doesnt work..
<DarkestHour> what kind of printer is it?
<DarkestHour> and i have to ask, i mean no offense by this, is it turned on?
<comp8> hp d1300 deskjet.. it is not even recognized
<phreak97> DarkestHour: antispam got me
<comp8> and stil another problem i cant even share my computer through the net. what should i do
<Dr_willis> comp8,  to have windows 'shares' one must enable them, or install samba.
<Dr_willis> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<DarkestHour> well phreak, try searching in google real quick
<phreak97> ugh... i am so sick of this
<phreak97> if i cant install a freaking messenger, how the hell am i going to use this as an everyday os
<comp8> let me try going to the site.
<Dr_willis> sounds to me like you need to learn the basics of package manager phreak97
<DarkestHour> wierd things happen phreak97
<Dr_willis> phreak97,  only ONE of the apt tools can be running at one time.     if one crashes it can leave things in a confused state.
<Dr_willis> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal:   sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<phreak97> i installed something else no probs
<Dr_willis> could be the package/mirror/web site its downloading from has some issues in that case
<phreak97> kopete AND   gaim/pidgin dont work
<phreak97> whats another messenger i can try?
<Dr_willis> try sudo apt-get install cowsay
<DarkestHour> phreak, if you have another messenger on another machine, you can send me the error that way
<phreak97> couldnt find package
<phreak97> i dont
<Dr_willis> !info cowsay
<ubotu> cowsay (source: cowsay): A configurable talking cow. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.03-8 (gutsy), package size 17 kB, installed size 268 kB
<phreak97> my windows install died and i dont have a disc
<Dr_willis> sounds to me like you may not have the unuvers and other repositories installed.
<Dr_willis> enabled.
<Dr_willis> !info pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.2.1-1ubuntu4.1 (gutsy), package size 589 kB, installed size 1720 kB
<Dr_willis> Pidgin is in main... Hmmm.
<DarkestHour> ahh, you could  be right.
<DarkestHour> i can tell him how to enable them in adept manager
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install pidgin         gives what sort of error?
<phreak97> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<phreak97> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<phreak97> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<phreak97> or been moved out of Incoming.
<DarkestHour> yeah, thats got to be the problem then.
<phreak97> it says theres uninstallable dependancies
<phreak97> theres more error than that but i dont want to paste so much here
<Dr_willis> wouldent hurt to enable the other repos i guess.
<phreak97> ok so how do i fix it
<phreak97> i thought i did
<phreak97> how anyway
<Dr_willis>  if universe was enabled.. you could of installed cowsay
<DarkestHour> in adept manager goto adept then manage repositories
<Dr_willis> Listen to DarkestHour  :)
<DarkestHour> check all 4 boxs in kubuntu software.
<DarkestHour> close that, then click fetch updates in adept manager
<DarkestHour> Dr_willis: i like adept manager. easy searching since i'm always messing with crap.
<phreak97> yeah, i did that before
<phreak97> maybe i didnt fetch update
<phreak97> s
<DarkestHour> that would be why.
<phreak97> brb
<Dr_willis> i tend to install and use synaptic
<Dr_willis> update, upgrade, install :)
<DarkestHour> yeah i been getting a lot of reccomendations to use it, i'm gonna check it it soon
<Dr_willis> Pidgin, the popular IM client once known as GAIM, has flown out of the coop today with a new release. Pidgin 2.4.0 is the first update in about three months,
<Dr_willis> http://www.pidgin.im/
<Dr_willis> !info pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.2.1-1ubuntu4.1 (gutsy), package size 589 kB, installed size 1720 kB
<comp8> in my systems setting>sharing>file sharing ... after clicking administrator mode and typing my password the "enable or Disable" tab is still in active
<Dr_willis> EGADS what an old version in the repos.
<comp8> please help!!!
<DarkestHour> comp8: in a terminal run sudo apt-get install samba
<Dr_willis> comp8,   You may want to 'sudo apt-get install samba'  :) its supposed to sort of auto-do that.. but it may not be the case.
<comp8> i tried that before but it didn't work...."darkest hour"
<comp8> it still inactive .. i can't share or creat a workgrop..
<phreak97> holy crap
<Dr_willis> i always just manually edit the samba config files.  :) im old-skool
<phreak97> i think its installing
<DarkestHour> give it a reboot comp8, just in case.
<comp8> ok let me try that... i'll back . thanks darkest hour..
<Dr_willis> I think comp8  needx to learn about TAB completion
<Dr_willis> !tab | comp8
<ubotu> comp8: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<DarkestHour> you love that bot dont you Dr_willis?
<Dr_willis> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<DarkestHour> lol
<francesco> Ciao a tutti
<phreak97> grrrr:'(
<phreak97> its installed fine
<francesco> qlc mi potrebbe dare un mano? la mia kubuntu non mi automonta le periferiche usb
<phreak97> but it just tells me my msn password is wrong
<Dr_willis> MSN and other im systems often break things and force people to use newer versions of Pidgin
<Dr_willis> which then fixes the changes.. but then it starts all over again.
<Dr_willis> :)
<phreak97> i just installed it
<phreak97> just then
<Dr_willis> You just installed a VERY old version
<phreak97> ...
<Dr_willis> ubuntu only updates every 6 mo.
<Dr_willis> thats how ubuntu works.
<phreak97> how do i update it
<Dr_willis> <Dr_willis> EGADS what an old version in the repos.
<Dr_willis> Use the source is one way...
<Dr_willis> there may be other easier ways.
<phreak97> im going to die
<Dr_willis> try some other msn clients.
<Dr_willis> could be msn is actingup today.
<Dr_willis> I dont use msn, so cant test it
<phreak97> how do i use the source? i seem to remember it was pretty easy when i had ubuntu last year
<Dr_willis> get source , install build-essential and other needed packages.. compile it.
<phreak97> i've used ubuntu before.. when breezy was current
<Dr_willis> heck. go get the windows version and run it in wine. :)
<Dr_willis> heh
<phreak97> but i dont remember anything
<phreak97> ugh
<phreak97> ill just try kopete again
<phreak97> i dont see that pidgin should lose msn support.. i use trillian in windows and that hasnt had an update in three years
<Dr_willis> could be msn is goofy today
<Dr_willis> or you are doing somthing wrong.
<DarkestHour> it could be you need to input you whole msn address or vice versa?
<DarkestHour> i dont use msn either so i cant be sure of it,
<phreak97> you always have to input the whole address
<phreak97> msn supports non-hotmail addresses
<phreak97> neither kopete not pidgin can connect to msn
<phreak97> kopete crashes completely and pidgin tells me my password is wrong
<Dr_willis> !im
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) is supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !gaim
<Dr_willis> I dont use either... lets see
<tdn> Does anyone have the time to help me set up vsftpd with virtual users?
<tdn> I am trying to make virtual users work with vsftpd and pam, but for some reason, my db with the virtual users is ignored. Local system users *are* allowed login, but the virtual users are not. My /etc/vsftpd.conf is here : http://thomasdamgaard.dk/paste/P1077.html, I /etc/pam.d/ftp a symbolic link to /etc/vsftpd.pam, which can be seen here: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/paste/P1078.html.
<Dr_willis> it connected here to MSN for me. :)
<DarkestHour> hey phreak97, Try using the HTTP method (Accounts -> msn account -> Edit Account -> Advanced -> "Use HTTP Method")
<DarkestHour> thats in pidgin
<ops1234509> is there a easy way to make konqueror understand magnet links?
<mitchells00> ok here's a good one for you... i installed kubuntu on my laptop, and i can't get the S-Video port to work.. at all... the chipset is an intel 82852/82855 :P
<Dr_willis> thers some tv out tools in the repos..but it may depend onyour chipset. Some times tv out is not well supported on some
<vicno> have you guys all installed ubuntu
<weedar>  zb
<Dr_willis> several times.
<Dr_willis> :)
<DarkestHour> too many to count.
<weedar> nah vicno, we're mostly posers and bots
<Dr_willis> and kubuntu, and xubuntu, and geubuntu, and...other variants
 * Dr_willis strikes a pose
<mitchells00> this'll be like my... 12th time.. in the past 3 months..
<mitchells00> i seem to have a nack for breaking them beyond repair..
<DarkestHour> most of my knack for breaking comes with anything to do with x.org configuring.
<mitchells00> xorg.conf?
<mitchells00> that's how i broke it 15 mins ago :P
<Dr_willis> this is why one keeps backups...
<Dr_willis> :)
<mitchells00> bah i can't be bothered..
<mitchells00> xD
<DarkestHour> i've given up on s-video configuring btw mitchells00, i just bought a tv with vga ports.
<DarkestHour> so i'm afraid i cant be much help here.
<mitchells00> i'm thinking vga-svidio converter..
<mitchells00> i think there's a few on ebay...
<mitchells00> <3 ebay
<mitchells00> xD
<mitchells00> i don't really have the money to buy a new tv...
<DarkestHour> the thing with s-video on laptops(mine is especially crappy), is it ONLY works with an svideo to svideo connection, no convertors at all can be used.
<mitchells00> O.o
<comp8> i have tried to install
<mitchells00> not really
<mitchells00> mine came with a cable that goes to the yellow plug
<DarkestHour> well, simple convertors i should say
<mitchells00> :P
<mitchells00> i don't want anything better than that..
<DarkestHour> whats the model of your laptop?
<mitchells00> an ACER tavelmate 530
<mitchells00> only old
<mitchells00> omg.. svidia..
<comp8> thanks i have installed samba and on clicking the administrator mode it active.. how should go about it coz i want to share 8 computers.
<DarkestHour> comp8: try this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=363886
<Dr_willis> You want to configure 8 different machines to have samba shares?
<Dr_willis> It may be worth wile to learn some samba info. and edit the samba configs manually. depending on your needs.
<DarkestHour> mitchells00: see if any of this helps you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=411674
<mitchells00> ooh thanks..
<amit> i was using Anjuta and i tried to build an executable ( c program ) but couldn't do so...whats wrong with anjuta? i have enabled the automake build plugin all i can see is compile and execute
<amit> how do i compile?
<jpatrick> !b-e | amit
<ubotu> amit: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<llutz> mitchells00:here, with my samsung x20, the tv needs to be attached when switching on the laptop to get recognized. after that you can use xrandr to switch between tv/lcd
<mitchells00> i tryed that..
<mitchells00> *tried
<amit> jpatrick: i don't wanna compile anjuta..i am using anjuta as an IDE to compile a simple c program
<jussi01> amit: I assume you have build-essential installed?
<amit> jpatrick: what i wanna ask is how do i build ? there's no build option in the build menu... only compile and execute
<amit> jussi01: yes, i have.. thats why i was wondering.. is it a bug or some?
<jpatrick> !info build-essential | amit
<ubotu> amit: build-essential (source: build-essential): informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<jussi01> compile = build I think you will find
<mitchells00> wait.. i think i855-crt is a better package to install... since i have an 855 and all :P
<amit> jussi01: huh?
<DarkestHour> it's worth a shot!
<llutz> mitchells00: crt != tv
<amit> jussi01: compile works fine...but it doesn't create an executable... tried via command line ..works fine
<jussi01> amit: what does it create?
<rewati> my sound is not workin can somebody help me
<jpatrick> !sound | rewati
<ubotu> rewati: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jussi01> rewati: which sound card?
<amit> jussi01: gcc test.c -o test  ...creates an object file along with an executable... thats what i want anjuta to do
<amit> jussi01: but it doesn't do it... you see.. i don't have a 'build' option.. all i have is 'compile' which only creates an object file
<jussi01> hrmmm
<rewati> jussi01 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<amit> jussi01: and i have even enabled the proper plugin, i have build-essential installed ...is it some bug??
<jussi01> !intelhda | rewati
<ubotu> rewati: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<jussi01> amit: I dont know, im sorry
<amit> jussi01: okay
<amit> i guess i will have to mail the package maintainer and ask ;-)
<jussi01> amit: I suggest a forums question first.
<rewati> jussi01
<rewati> Audio output unavailable; the device is busy.
<rewati> xine parameters:
<jussi01> amit: and check LP
<rewati> this is the error i am gettin in amarok
<rewati> i have installed arts
<amit> jussi01: whats LP?
<rewati> its running
<vicno> the installation of vmware tools is really tough for me
<jussi01> rewati: did you folow the link from the bot about intel hda?
<jussi01> !lp | amit
<ubotu> amit: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<rewati> yep i did that and installed alsa and all the step
<olie> my moniter display is wrong ccan anyopne help
<amit> jussi01: yeah..lol
<rewati> jussi01 yep i did that and installed alsa and all the step
<jussi01> rewati: have you got any other sound programs running?
<rewati> jussi01 i don know
<rewati> but iam gettin beep sound in my console
<olie> if i go into system settings and then to display manager it says something about an orphaned module
<jussi01> rewati: ok. have you restarted since the alsa upgrade?
<jussi01> olie: are you on hardy?
<olie> yes jussi01
<rewati> jussi01 yes many times
<jussi01> olie: please ask in #ubuntu+1
<jussi01> rewati: ok. try going to amarok settings and playing with the engine settings there. also, have a look in alsamixer (from the command line)
<rewati> jussi01 alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<rewati> gettin this error
<jussi01> ahh
<jussi01> rewati: are you sure you followed all the instructions in the intelhda tutorial?
<rewati> ya i did yeterday morning
<jussi01> rewati: that tutorial if successful should fix this.
<rewati> ok i will do that again
 * jussi01 needs to run for a bit. Hope there is someone who can help further
<rewati> i was not gettin this error before
<rewati> this time
<olie> noones helpin me in #ubuntu+1
<rewati> alsamixer was workin
<jussi01> olie: please be patient. #ubuntu+1 is the place for questions about hardy. Also remember its a weekend
<jussi01> !weekend > olie
<vicno> weekend is over
<ForgeAus> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<profoX`> is using w32codecs and/or libdvdcss legal in belgium/the netherlands ?
<mitchells00> this is a completely honest question.. do you really care?
<mitchells00> if you do.. get VLC player
<mitchells00> it reads dvd's without codecs i'm pretty sure :P
<mitchells00> and all regions too!
<mitchells00> :)
<llutz> mitchells00: so it's illegal to be used in many countries too ;)
<mitchells00> then most cheap no brand dvd players sold in alot of shops are illegal too?
<llutz> don't know about hardware, software needs paying to the media-content-mafia (for css) to be legal, at least in germany
<mitchells00> i don't know about over there, but here modchips etc are legal as long as they allow you to play games/watch movies from other regions...
<mitchells00> aww in linux you still need libdvdcss..
<llutz> ^^ and that's illegal here as they call it copy-protection (but it IS playing-protection)
<llutz> here's only linDVD as a legal dvd-player
<mitchells00> it's deemed legal because here restricting someone from viewing/playing it when there is no version in this region is seen as censorship
<llutz> ^wise
<mitchells00> using it to pirate yes is illegal but if you legitimately bought the other region dvd then you should be able to view it
<llutz> i don't know the situtation with regions here, but all those problems with css :(
<mitchells00> for instance, my sister bought a few dvd's from amazon.com, because they didn't have those seasons out here yet, and she had to watch them with VLC
<mitchells00> again it all comes down to the question, do you really think that the authorities are going to care if you, personally, use libdvdcss if it's the only method of viewing a dvd on your computer?
<Lynoure> mitchells00: even distributing it for watching your own legimately bought dvds is illegal in some countries, unfortunately. (Luckily no longer here in Finland)
<mitchells00> Here using profanities over a landline or mobile phone is illegal...
<mitchells00> you think people really care?
<mysterion> .
<jussi01> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Lynoure> jussi01: oops, sorry, somehow thought I was on #k-o
<Sam1337> Can I create a ~/ partition or does it have to be a /home partition?
<comp8> its me again. have shared my computers and cant seem to do anything coz am trying to put my password and my username  but all in vain
<Tm_T> root__: hi
<Tm_T> root______: hi
<Sam1337> hi
<jussi01> comp8: whats happening? is it not letting you put in a password?
<khaije1> does grub support booting into lvm2 volumes?
<Tm_T> Sam1337: you can "create" /home/myuser/ partition
<jussi01> comp8: if so, it is inputing the password, it just doesnt actually show it.
<comp8> imagine what should i do.
<Sam1337> Tm_T: So my /home can be in one partition and my /home/sam as the root directory of another partition without any problems?
<comp8> ican acces my other computers thro' local host but cant seem to go in.
<mitchells00> localhost = you..
<comp8> yep
<mitchells00> you're trying to access the shared folders on the computer that you're using?
<mitchells00> have you tried from another computer?
<Dice> Can someone help me?
<mitchells00> erm..
<mitchells00> that was odd..
<mitchells00> he obviously doesn't have experience with IRC...
<harmental> hey guys...i where can delete all settings for a usb drive thats making my system hung....
<rami> why do i have frequent wireless internet cuts when my sister hasnt got them?
<harmental> in particulat im lookong for an easy way of unchecking the automount option...
<harmental> is there a config file o something like that
<harmental> ?
<mitchells00> rami.. maybe you're sitting in a darkspot?
<rami> no,my sister and i am sitting in the same room right now
<rami> so i dont think i'm in a darkspot
<khaije1> anyone know the chan for lvm2?
<mitchells00> you could be sitting in a smaller darkspot
<mitchells00> try switching places if you have laptops
<khaije1> nm  = #lvm
<rami> maybe maybe, ut the router works perfectly
<gundam_rx78nt1> !kdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cew27> hello all i am a gnome user and just installed kde, just have a few questions
<mitchells00> maybe your wireless card is faulty?
<ForgeAus> where do I get a list of mirrors for (k/x/ubuntu)?
<rami> we do have laptops, and we only sit around 1 foot away from eachother
<mitchells00> ForgeAus: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<cew27> does anyone know if compix works on kde?
<gundam_rx78nt1> hi, I would like to change the theme for kdm, any pointers being that kdmtheme doesn't work...
<rami> might be, i never had those problems when i had Windows XP,
<mitchells00> is your sister using *buntu too?
<rami> but it got virus infested, and the shop i bought is from refused to give me a Windows CD
<comp8> looking for a cyber cafe timer.. advcie
<rami> no, she'd usin Vista
<mitchells00> rami: they're a dodgy shop then, your windows was probably fake...
<mitchells00> :(
<rami> no no no, it is a well trusted and popular firm
<mitchells00> i really don't know..
<cew27> does anyone know if compiz will run in kde
<ForgeAus> thanx mitchells :)
<rami> is has shops in 3 countries
<mitchells00> if they refuse to give you something you paid for then they're bad
<mitchells00> plain and simple
<rami> i'll just ask them again
<mitchells00> they should have given you the cd when you bought the computer
<rami> never got one, but i got CDs for the useless Microsoft Works
<rami> i'l go to their site,
<rewati> jussi01 i tried followin the mannual https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<mitchells00> does your computer have a sticker on it somewhere with the XP serial number?
<rami> i was wrong! its europes biggest computer shop chain,
<mitchells00> if not then 90% chance that your xp is fake
<rewati> but there is problecat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codecm after rebooting i didnt get sound and
<rami> http://pcworld.co.uk
<rami> could be
<ForgeAus> um Michells how about update mirrors?
<mitchells00> rami: does your computer have a sticker on it somewhere with the XP serial number?
<cew27> rami: ji
<ForgeAus> (I'm not looking to download a liveCD
<rami> yep. on the bottom
<ForgeAus> isn't there an au.ubuntu.org?
<mitchells00> then go and ask them if they can reinstall XP using your serial number,
<mitchells00> where are you located?
<mitchells00> sydney?
<ForgeAus> closer to Melbourne actually
<mitchells00> i know a fast sydney mirror ^^
<rami> i'l just download a cd off the internet and then run in VirtualBox, simple as that, and i'm located in sweden
<mitchells00> hmm..
<ForgeAus> (Geelong to be more precise)
<mitchells00> oh hi ^^
<ForgeAus> hehhe :)
<mitchells00> hmm.. sydney should be fine really
<Antkin> Hello
<ForgeAus> I'm not so concerned about speed
<mitchells00> i don't know the specific path but ftp://pacific.net.au has always been fast for me :)
<ForgeAus> its more connectivity that matters
<ForgeAus> ahh ok thanx :)
<rami> and the computer is not in stock anymore,
<ForgeAus> I'll try that one
<rami> its obsolete
<rami> so i'll just Download
<ForgeAus> michells00 so do I just use deb ftp://pacific.net.au gutsy main restricted in sources.list?
<mitchells00> no you would have to point to a more specific directory i think
<Antkin> Kubuntu 7.10 user since Nov 2007
<Antkin> Linux user since 1999
<mitchells00> rami.. if you want.. it's technically legal if you install with your serial..
<mitchells00> :P
<Antkin> mitchells00 Hello
<mitchells00> ForgeAus:
<mitchells00> ftp://ftp.iinet.net.au/pub/ubuntu/dists/ look in there with a browser and choose your distro
<mitchells00> i think that would do it
<ere4si> ForgeAus, your choice really - http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<ForgeAus> kubuntu gutsy
<mitchells00> ftp://ftp.iinet.net.au/pub/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/ << try that
<mitchells00> ?
<mitchells00> xD
<Antkin> ForgeAus I have used kubuntu gutsy since Oct 2007 without any major problems
<ForgeAus> hehe Antkin its ok I don't need you to tell me that
<ForgeAus> I have andLinux and the mirror us.ubuntu.org or whatever it was, wasn't working
<ForgeAus> all I needed was a replacement
<ForgeAus> for my sources.list file
<vicno> and i used kde under the ubuntu OS
<Antkin> ForgeAus thanks for that I hope your not offended, this is only my second day on IRC
<ForgeAus> offended no, I just didn't see the point in you saying it
<vicno> but i don't like the k theme
<mitchells00> i broke X.org agian...
<mitchells00> -_-;;;
<ForgeAus> happens whats wrong with it mitchell
<ForgeAus> what error do you get?
<mitchells00> oh no i was playing with it :P
<mitchells00> i have a backup :P
<mitchells00> hehehe
<ForgeAus> kewl
<Antkin> ForgeAus just keen to chat with somebody
<mitchells00> well say hello!
<Antkin> I did say Hello
<vicno> 大家好
<mitchells00> da ja hao~
<vicno> mitchells00:so you can speak chinese
<mitchells00> a bit of ???
<Antkin> hello!
<mitchells00> omg no utf8 hold on
<ForgeAus> :)
<ForgeAus> whats utf8? it sounds familiar
<mitchells00> a bit of 廣東話
<mitchells00> :)
<jussi01> !locales | ForgeAus
<ubotu> ForgeAus: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<ForgeAus> erm those characters are quite exotic
<vicno> are you chinese?
<mitchells00> no :P
<ForgeAus> jussi its not reigonal settings (like timezones and stuff)
<ForgeAus> its the download sources
<mitchells00> no he's talking about utf8
<mitchells00> xD
<mitchells00> reigonal settings
<ForgeAus> oh utf8 is reigonal settings?
<vicno> oh, i see
<ForgeAus> IC
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<mitchells00> i just have alot of 國人 friends :P
<mitchells00> and i got bored one day :P
<ForgeAus> lol isn't there an #ubuntu-<countrycode> for that?
<Antkin> I want to remove Ubuntu from 4 computers and install Kubuntu
<ForgeAus> or better yet #kubuntu-<country code>
<ForgeAus> Antkin the easiest way is to install kubuntu-dekstop
<mitchells00> ant... just install kde over the top of them?
<ForgeAus> with apt-get
<ForgeAus> (and check out the ubuntu website for what gnome packages are safe to remove)
<mitchells00> i think i would actually prefer to have both gnome and kde packages installed..
<mitchells00> more variety?
<ForgeAus> mitchells each to their own, I wouldn't
<ForgeAus> not anymore
<mitchells00> sudo apt-get install kde << i think.. correct me if i'm wrong :P
<ForgeAus> GTK+ is the most of Gnome I ever want to see
<mitchells00> hehehehe
<mitchells00> i don't like gnome that much either..
<mitchells00> i like KDE4 thouhg..
<mitchells00> *gh
<Antkin> ForgeAus I have KDE on my 4 ubuntu computers my other one is a dual boot with Kubutu 7.10 and Windows XP
<jussi01> mitchells00: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ForgeAus> but I think I will be forced to use Gnome stuff eventually
<vicno> oh, that's really helpful
<mitchells00> ForgeAus: NO! you must resist!
<ForgeAus> mitchell not on my own pc
<vicno> i like gnome
<ForgeAus> on others
<mitchells00> those evil little gnomes are going to steal your underpants!
<ForgeAus> rofl
<mitchells00> hehe
<ForgeAus> thats ok I like freeballing! rofl
<ForgeAus> too much information?
<mitchells00> (yes that is a southpark rip-off but it seemed so appropriate in this situation)
<mitchells00> xD
<Antkin> I prefer KDE 3.5 insted of Gnome
<ForgeAus> I don't watch southpark
<jussi01> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<mitchells00> i do occasionally
<ForgeAus> I like KDE3.5.x too
<mitchells00> ya i like it.. but i think KDE4 is sexy.. :P
<ForgeAus> jussi relax I'm here to help!..
<ForgeAus> I think KDE4 hasn't come into its own yet
<mitchells00> yeah
<mitchells00> but it's still sexy..
<vicno> gnome is simple, clear. and i think kde is a little nobby.
<jussi01> ForgeAus: great. but please keep this channel free for help.
<Antkin> I have used KDE since my Mandriva days so thats nearly 4 years
<mitchells00> vicno: gnome isn't nearly as customizable as it should be
<ForgeAus> vicno gnome may be simple but it achieves that by too many tools that do too little
<mitchells00> and linus says gnome = fail '.' gnome = fail..
<ForgeAus> I truly agree and believe linux is right
<mitchells00> heh..
<ForgeAus> that gnome will fail
<ForgeAus> in the long run
<vicno> but i just like it :P
<mitchells00> *linux
<mitchells00> *linus?
<ForgeAus> unless they change thier basic paradigm
<jussi01> Please Take the offtopic chatter to #kubuntu-offtopic!
<ForgeAus> no linux != linus, but he did make it
<vicno> linus is the farther of linux, right
<mitchells00> <ForgeAus> I truly agree and believe linux is right << didn't you mean linus?
<ForgeAus> jussi this isn't offtopic
<mitchells00> and it's not chatter..
<mitchells00> it's a debate :)
<Dorwin6> !search compiz
<ubotu> Found: xgl, keys-#ubuntu-effects, sources.list-#ubuntu-effects, transset-#ubuntu-effects, cf, compiz, backspace-error-#ubuntu-effects, shift-backspace-#ubuntu-effects, plugins-#ubuntu-effects, beryl
<jussi01> ForgeAus: this is offtopic. The topic is Kubuntu Spport. Kubuntu support != Linux/KDE chatter/debate
<Antkin> I think Linus is right Gnome will fail in the long run
<mitchells00> Antkin: bingo :D
<mitchells00> ok ssh
<mitchells00> or jussi will hurt us
<mitchells00> with whips...
<Dorwin6> hi jussi01, i finally got ATI driver works. Can you tell me the link to setup compriz
<mitchells00> >.>;;;;;
<jussi01> !compiz > Dorwin6
<Dorwin6> thank you jussi01
<jussi01> :)
<Antkin> mitchells00 thanks for bingo
<mitchells00> i've never heard someone thank someone else for a bingo before..
<ForgeAus> dorwin try apt-get install compiz-fusion ???
<mitchells00> WELL you see something new everyday!
<ForgeAus> mitchell its ignoring my sources.list lines the only one that works is security.ubuntu.org
<ForgeAus> for some reason
<ForgeAus> thats wierd
<mitchells00> ohh is that that weird beryl thing?
<ForgeAus> do I need a gpg key?
<mitchells00> no idea..
<ForgeAus> beryl got reintegrated into Compiz-Fusion
<mitchells00> i just googled your question...
<mitchells00> ya i know
<gysel> à l'install de cd live kubuntu ça s'arrête sur une ligne ubuntu@ubuntu:$ qu'est ce que je dois mettre là?
<ForgeAus> (originally beryl was a fork of compiz)
<Antkin> I read the comments by Linus Gnove v KDE in a computer mag two years ago
<mitchells00> so it's that pretty useless desktop effects thing that slows down your computer and doesn't really look that great to begin with unless you have been tweaking it for 72 hours straight?
<ere4si> ForgeAus, done sudo apt-get update?
<mitchells00> ohh i didn't think of that..
<mitchells00> i do that automatically
<vicno> sudo -i
<mitchells00> ohohh 12:30 whoops
<mitchells00> gotta get up for school tomorrow :O!
<vicno> it's just 21:28
<ForgeAus> ahh yes update I forgot that
<mitchells00> in 中國 maybe.. xD
<Dorwin6> have anyone come across into this issue? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58095/
<Antkin> Can anyone please help? 	I want to remove Ubuntu from 4 computers and install Kubuntu
<ForgeAus> Antkin I already did, you don't need to remove ubuntu
<Dorwin6> thanks forgeaus
<ForgeAus> just sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop on them
<mitchells00> in 悉尼 澳洲 it's 00:32
<ForgeAus> (and check ubuntu's wiki to find out which gnome packages are safe to remove)
<vicno> for(int i=0;i<4;i++) sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<vicno> :p
<sh4rm4> whats wrong with ktorrent if it shows "stalled" on a torrent, but doesnt download d?
<ForgeAus> lol vicno :)
<ere4si> southerners - sheesh - quit changing your clocks an hour...
<Antkin> ForgeAus I am very cross with Ubuntu they have banned me from their forums two weeks ago.
<mitchells00> what for?
<jussi01> Antkin: do what ForgeAus said, then follow !purekde
<vicno> just kidding!
<ForgeAus> antkin the underlying operating system is exactly the same other than the KDE desktop (instead of Ubuntu's Gnome) and a few other packages,
<Antkin> I made some posts with a URL at the bottom and have been accused as a spammer. I did not mean to offend. I won't use a URL again on their forum
<ForgeAus> !purekde > Antkin
<Antkin> Yes I know that
<ForgeAus> yes you do have to be careful about urls
<ForgeAus> where you put them and why is what matters
<Antkin> I have no problems with Kubuntu forums have posted over 40 times
<Antkin> jussi01 what is !purekde
<ronny__> Hi, did anybody notice that updating a fresh installation of Kubuntu-7.10 CRASHES at the libqt3-mt package? What a nice first impression! :-P
<mitchells00> maybe only for you?
<mitchells00> ack what am i doing still talking
<mitchells00> i need ot go to bed
<mitchells00> bubaii everyone :D
<ForgeAus> ronny?
<ronny__> ForgeAus: yes?
<ForgeAus> it crashes?
<ForgeAus> have you tried it on a different machine? if so have you checked your install media for errors?
<ForgeAus> it may not actually be a problem with kubuntu-7.10
<ronny__> I just retried in VirtualBox. Well, the update process "crashes", i.e. halts with an error message.
<ForgeAus> on the same machine? could it be a hardware issue?
<ForgeAus> or ram? or something?
<ronny__> Nope. Tried on several different real machines and even in VirtualBox with an ISO where I checked the MD5 sum...
<ForgeAus> ok well then I guess you should report it as a bug ?
<Antkin> I have written a guide aimed at the newbie about dual booting Windows and Linux and all because I put a URL at the bottom I have been banned on Ubuntu forums as a spammer, why did they not ask me to remove the URL in the first place that would have been so simple to do.
<meloncitabeba> Hola a todos
<ronny__> Looks like it was reported long time ago here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/183241 but status is still undecided.
<ere4si> Antkin, that's a bit offtopic
<ForgeAus> ronny then whats to say?...
<Antkin> OK should I leave because that is the only thing I have an issue with? Were should I post?
<cew27_> hello i need help, my multiple desktops in kde have messed up i have twice as many as i set
<ronny__> ForgeAus: I think this bug is catastrophic (from a new Linux user's experience viewpoint) and should get much higher priority
<ere4si> Antkin, #ubuntu-offtopic
<ForgeAus> ronny I'm not in charge of the people who develop or bugtest kubuntu, and if the bug is reported already then I guess thats their job to deal with, hopefully it will be handled for the next issue
<ForgeAus> that being said I do agree that its not very friendly a thing to happen
<Cew27> hello all i need help
<ronny__> I did hope to find someone here who takes care about the packages because it looks like Canonical does not really care and maybe the bug and its severity just did not get noticed by the developers/maintainers.
<ere4si> ronny__, that is prob upstream from canonical so they are limited
<ForgeAus> ronny in #ubuntu-dev you might have more luck
<ForgeAus> or perhaps #ubuntu-bugs
<ronny__> ForgeAus: thanks, I will try there.
<Antkin> Bye going to off topic
<ere4si> k
<ere4si> c ya later
<giovanni> hi, what on earth do I have to install to have dvd playback support? :)
<giovanni> kaffeine complains I can't play a dvd
<ere4si> !dvd | giovanni
<ubotu> giovanni: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Cew27> anyone? im having problems with multiple desktops
<ere4si> !dual | Cew27
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ere4si> Cew27, what's the vid card?
<ForgeAus> ronny I guess no1 that can do much about it is awake or willing to do anything about it there
<ronny__> ForgeAus: yes, seems so
<gundam_rx78nt1> Ok, I have looked in the forums and now I would like to ask the question here: how do I prevent firefox from taking the system colors?
<ronny__> OK, I tried my best. Now I have to go on with my stuff...
<Cew27> ere4si: its an onboard intel  i had it working in gnome but on kde i have twice as many desktops as i pick and the cube in compiz will only show 2
<ere4si> Cew27, never use compiz - tried in #compiz-fusion?
<ForgeAus> <james_w> ronny__: can you open a terminal and run "sudo aptitude install libqt3-mt" please?
<gundam_rx78nt1> ok, never mind.  I found it.
<comp8> have shared my computers thro' samba but can seem to open them. what should i do.
<johannes_> test
<johannes_> %RRed%n
<johannes_> "%RRed%n"
<fulat2k> hi folks, i'm using kubuntu 7.10 with a dell inspiron d630 (c2d) and noticed that one CPU core isn't detected upon resuming from suspend.  is there a fix for this?
<comp5> how can i open a shared computer thro' linux
<comp5> am trying to open but when that part of putting the password appears i do so n thus nothing is happening. help
<johannes_> comp5, Never done this, but my some ports are firewalled?
<comp5> how can they be firewalled? n how can i remove the wall
<ForgeAus> this might sound like a stupid question but is anyone else not getting a search box when they go to google.com?
<johannes_> :D
<johannes_> don't be to rude
<comp5> forgeaus: have u tried using mozilla
<ForgeAus> no I'ma ctually in XP at the moment
<ForgeAus> it works in safari but not ie weird
<comp5> how can i connect my hpd1300deskjet printer
<MonctonJoe> ok here it is, I am trying to follow some instructions I was givin, but not sure how to go about it. if there is someone available who could help me, here is a copy/paste of the instructions I have been given http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57987/
<MonctonJoe> ForgeAus: I get a search field with Firefox
<ForgeAus> I get one with safari and netscape/firefox too... hmm.. just IE doesn't seem to do it maybe its a glitch somewhere
<MonctonJoe> well there is your problem
<sigma_1234> i really wasnt expecting wubi in hardy. any other surprises in store for alpha 6?
<johannes_> help
<johannes_> oh sorry
<johannes_> first time using a terminal based client :D
<enry> hello
<comp5> can someone help me with my printer please
<johannes_> whats the problem with your printer then comp5
<comp5> am trying to connect it in the network system but i cant.
<johannes_> why can't u? I don't understand
<comp5> i cant seem to see it in the shared items
<comp5> have already shared my comps(8 in number) but cant connect the printer
<AdvocatusDiaboli> i have a pinnacle pctv hybrid pro stick (analog and dvb-t tuner - usb). I compiled the v4l-experimental, but while trying to scan in kaffeine for dvb-t channels, it gives me this error: http://pastebin.com/ddd6f73a . Anyone knows somethiing about it?
<johannes_> sorry comp5, thats an area I dont know about
<comp5> ok may be u can help me with this johannes.. have shared all comps using samba sharing but cant seem to view them
<johannes_> sorry comp5
<comp5> ok thanks.
<johannes_> networking to me is like woman in the womans room
<llutz> comp5: allow cups-access from your network in cupsd.conf and use ipp-protocol  to use the shared printers. Settings can be made in cups-webfront localhost:631
<olie> how do you read memos on konversation
<ForgeAus> memo's are generally part of the irc-server not so much konversation
<ForgeAus> is there a memoserv?
<ForgeAus> if so /msg memoserv help
<olie> thnx
<ForgeAus> or just incase that doesn't work /msg help memoserv :)
<ForgeAus> wait I don't think there'd be a user called help ... sorry...
<ForgeAus> scrap my just incase line, it didn't make sense once I thought about it
<comp5> how to connect hp1300 deskjet to the network so that one can print from shared computers
<BluesKaj> Howdy all  :>)
<comp5> i mean sent a doc from one comp then prints direct.
<meloncitabeba> help
<meloncitabeba> do you speak spanixh
<meloncitabeba> spanish
<nicolas> bonjour
<gundam_rx78nt1> meloncitabeba ve a la pagina o el canal #kubuntu-es
<gundam_rx78nt1> alli te pueden ayudar.
<ibou> hi
<ioricarlos> #kubuntu-es
<gundam_rx78nt1> ioricarlos: "/join #kubuntu-es"
<BluesKaj> !es | mel
<ubotu> mel: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ioricarlos> hola
<Tm_T> root____: hi
<ioricarlos> como entro a kubuntu es
<olie> can kde 3.5.9 work on edgy
<Tm_T> olie: if you build it, I suppose
<comp5> how can i share printer>D1300 deskjet> shared comps
<BluesKaj> comp5:  how is it connected ?
<olie> Tm_T: how do i go about building it? im a noob lol
<Tm_T> olie: I guess that tells you enough ;))
<comp5> have  8 comps and can seem to find it thro' the net
<gundam_rx78nt1> ioricarlos: tienes que escribir "/join #kubuntu-es" sin los " "
<Tm_T> olie: seriously, if you don't mind learning a LOT of things, techbase.kde.org have instructions for a lot of things :))
<BluesKaj> comp5: pls be more specific , home network ?
<comp5> no a cyber network. i want to be able to print from different computer in different locations.
<BluesKaj> cyber network ?
<comp5> yes..
<comp5> ok i've set up my samba net work sharing ...
<BluesKaj> home network then ..
<comp5> but when in windows XP you can see computers on network (with linux) but you can't access them,
<BluesKaj> comp5:  open system settings /printers
<olie> dont know why im still using edgy i shud be using hardy
<weedar> Can anyone reccommend a backup solution I can use on my laptop that will archive the specified files/directories, encrypt the backup and then upload it to a remote host via scp or ftp?
<crxyem> So I compile a custom kernel, now knetworkmanager doesn't work, wired eth0, any ideas ???
<crxyem> this was vanilla kernel
<Tm_T> olie: why you should be using hardy?
<olie> cuz stdin keeps tellin me so
<Tm_T> olie: haha, that is not a good reason, son
<llutz> comp5: if you already set up samba but your win-pcs cannot access, you'll need to correct your samba-settings
<llutz> comp5: printer sharing won't need samba, even windows (xp and higher) can use ipp
<olie> i gotta go ill be back later cya Tm_T :)
<crxyem> rather than compiling a new kernel is it possible to recompile the current kernel only changing a few settings ??
<comp5> how do icorrect my samba sharing??
<Tm_T> olie: heh have fun my young padawan
<comp5> llutz.??
<llutz> comp5: check your smb.conf
<comp5> smb.conf? where can i find it
<llutz> comp5: you said you already configured samba,so you should know it
<comp5> yes
<comp5> ok now i get u.. then what shld i do
<llutz> comp5: samba is quite well documented, there are loads of howtos and tutorials, just start reading them.
<llutz> comp5: and regarding your printer: read cups-documentation to
<llutz> too
<BluesKaj> the hp 1300 deskjet should be easily recognized by cups
<krwlng> bu virtual box bulanın elleri dert görmesin :D
<BluesKaj> comp5 , what is the operating system on the pc to which the printer is connected ?
<Ax-Ax> how do i mount something with all user read/write access by cli?
<llutz> Ax-Ax: what filesystem?
<Ax-Ax> vfat
<Ax-Ax> no
<Ax-Ax> ntfs :(
<dthacker> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<mohamed_> hi, is there a good gui cvs client that i can use with kubuntu ?
<Ax-Ax> dthacker, i wanted to know how to do it with 'mount' :(:S
<llutz> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<llutz> Ax-Ax: maybe there
<dthacker> Ax-Ax: check the forums or wait 5 mins for me to google the string I used last week.
<llutz> Ax-Ax: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<comp5> be4 installing a printer in linux should i install any printr drivers
<Ax-Ax> ..ok
<Ax-Ax> ;S
<mohamed_> anyone know a good cvs gui client, ?
<sigma_> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Daisuke_Ido> mohamed_: cervisia (i think)
<Daisuke_Ido> !cervisia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cervisia - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mohamed_> thx, Daisuke_Ido
<stephan> hi, im using a glassfish application server, and at some point is stop acception connections from my load generator, i googled a lot by cannot find a hint, the cpu load is less than 20%
<dthacker> Ax-Ax: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=578648&highlight=mount+ntfs3
<llutz> comp5: would you mind to explain your problem  concretely, what do you want to do, what have you done, what doesn't work? nobody can/will help you, without any info
<Ax-Ax> dthacker: ok :)
<dthacker> !cervesa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cervesa - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dthacker> stephan: that's probably out of scope for the channel.  As they say in #apache, step 1 is to read the logs...
<comp5> thanks liutz. its a cyber cafe n i want to be able for clients to print from their sitting positions and i cant get to share my printer so that my main server can see it.
<llutz> comp5: printer works on computer it is attached to?
<stephan> dthacker: hmm, ill try there
<stephan> its very confusing
<CuCbKu> what is the default username/pass to enter the system?
<comp5> you mean i cant share it thro' the net
<llutz> comp5: does the printer work on the computer it is attached to?
<dthacker> CuCbKu: the user/pw you created during install should get you in.
<llutz> comp5: can you print there locally
<CuCbKu> but i use livecd
<comp5> yes from the server only
<llutz> comp5: it's a linux-server using cups?
<dthacker> CuCbKu: ah, important fact!   I haven't used one in a while, does anyone else know?
<comp5> yes
<MilhousePunkRock> CuCbKu, dthacker: IIRC it's user: ubuntu and no password
<llutz> comp5: and what are the clients using?
<llutz> comp5: linux/windows ?
<dthacker> MilhousePunkRock: tnx!
<CuCbKu> thnx
<comp5> linux too.. but sorry my server is using both xp and linux
<llutz> comp5: edit /etc/cups/cupsd.conf on linux-server and change "Listen" "Browse" "Allow" to your network
<llutz> comp5: after restarting cups-server, install printer on clients as network-printer, address ipp://ip-of-your-server
<llutz> comp5: how to do that on a windows-server, you better ask in #windows
<nicholas> Could anyone here recommend a fine KDE webcam application? :)
<llutz> comp5: but win-clients can use printers shared with ipp-protocal since XP
<axel> Hello! I want to update a translation manually. Therefore I fetched the completly translated PO file from the projects website. And now? What to to with the PO-file?
<TimS> How can I get some basic info like this from the command line?
<TimS> Sysinfo for 'tim-desktop': Linux 2.6.22-14-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: Intel(R) Core 2 CPU          6420  @ 2.13GHz at 2133 MHz (4266 bogomips), HD: 145/336GB, RAM: 1956/2027MB, 152 proc's, 6.4h up
<comp5> should i do in add printer then........follow instructions
<vincent_> hey
<vincent_> i have a problem with sound on kubuntu
<dthacker> Tims: it's in various places.  cpu info would be 'cat /proc/cpuinfo'
<vincent_> when i launch alsamixer, i get:
<MilhousePunkRock> TimS: In the same manner? I think it's a combination of some commands, uname -r being one of them, for example
<vincent_> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<MilhousePunkRock> TimS: Why not just look at top/htop?
<dthacker> TimS: hard drive info would be the df command
<vincent_> also, it seems that no sound card is found
<vincent_> for example, kmix  does not show anything
<vincent_> does someone have an idea ?.
<dthacker> Tims: or you could be lazy (read efficient) and use top/htop like MilhousePunkRock says
<TimS> :p
<TimS> Is there one for dist info?
<MilhousePunkRock> dthacker: Can I quote you on "lazy (read efficient)"? ;)
<Dorwin6> tims : try uname -a
<dthacker> yea :)
<comp5> hi liutz.. am trying to put a printer port n cant get through.
<TimS> Dorwin6: Cool, is there one that will sya like Kubuntu 7.10?
<TimS> say*
<llutz> comp5: add printer, network-printer, port: "ipp://ip.of.your.server"
<flipstar> TimS: lsb_release -a or cat /etc/*release
<BluesKaj> vincent_:  lspci  | grep audio   look for an "audio controller"
<Dorwin6> tims : im not so sure about that sry :(
<vincent_> BluesKaj: nothing is displayed
<stephan> ok, i was told in #glassfish that it could be a "new connections / second" problem, does ubuntu have a iptables rule for this? or is it some where hidden in the kerne?
<Dorwin6> tim : what is the command that u type to get the sysinfo 'tim-desktop'
<BluesKaj> vincent_:  just lspci
<comp5> process of add printer>
<dthacker> stephan: that sounds like a server config setting.
<vincent_> BluesKaj: i hve : 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<flipstar> !intelhda | vincent_
<ubotu> vincent_: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<stephan> dthacker: no, i was told in  #glassfish, thats a os problem, i checked all connection options in glassfish for my selfe, no help there
<comp5> cant seem to go through
<vincent_> ubotu: ok, i'll look at this link
<BluesKaj> vincent_:try this ,  asoundconf set-default-card "Intel Corporation 82801H"
<vincent_> BluesKaj: ok, and after ?
<dthacker> stephan: ok, doing a quick google shows me that others have run into this and that os specific tuning is needed.  I think you may have more luck in the Ubuntu server forums, or #ubuntu-server.  The server channel is lightly populated on weekends.
<BluesKaj> vincent_:  now,  lspci | grep audio
<Cew27> hey can anyone help me with multiple desktops !?!
<stephan> dthacker: what where you keywords? im googleing hard
<BluesKaj> comp5, where are you in the printer wizard process ?
<vincent_> lspci | grep -i audio
<vincent_> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<vincent_> same thing
<dthacker> stephan: your probably going to have to do some low level digging into what resource is blocking (cpu, tcpip, othe
<dthacker> r
<dthacker> stephan: keywords were :glassfish setting connections per second
<BluesKaj> vincent_:  good ,now ; k-menu/system settings/sound system/enable sound system,then choose hardware tab/select the audio device/Advanced Linux Sound Architecture, click apply
<vincent_> done
<vincent_> BluesKaj:
<vincent_> alsamixer
<vincent_> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<vincent_> same problem :/
<vincent_> damn
<llutz> vincent_: cat /proc/asound/cards
<vincent_> cat /proc/asound/cards
<vincent_> --- no soundcards ---
<BluesKaj> llutz:  it's listed in his lspci
<Cew27> anyone? i really need help
<llutz> BluesKaj: that only means his pci-ids are ok, not that a driver is working
<BluesKaj> yeah , forgot maybe the driver isn't installed or enabled
<flipstar> !ask | Cew27
<ubotu> Cew27: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<vincent_> should i use synaptic to install the intel driver ?
<llutz> vincent_: sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<vincent_> llutz: after the command, still no cards found
<vincent_> (/proc/asound/cards)
<Cew27> flipstar: sorry i have asked the question loads of times and no one answers
<llutz> vincent_: maybe you need a newer version of alsa, sry don't know
<vincent_> llutz: ok
<Cew27> i need help with compiz on kde i cant get the desktop cube working with multiple desktops
<llutz> i gave up to use my onboard-soundcard (hda-intel too)
<proge_> em, vincent_ is that a realtek 268?
<vincent_> it seems indeed that there are some problems
<vincent_> proge_: how can i check that ?
<flipstar> Cew27: you have at least 3 desktops and know the shortcuts ?
<proge_> if you know your computer specs
<vincent_> it's a laptop without doc :/
<vincent_> (i've stolen it, i promise !)
<flipstar> Cew27: btw >> #compiz-fusion <<
<vincent_> not stolen
<vincent_> hehe
<vincent_> hum
<proge_> i have ICH8 too and it works with alsa 1.0.16
<proge_> i had the same kinda problems with it
<proge_> sudo vi /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<vincent_> should i try to install alsa driver + lib ?
<proge_> and insert "options snd-hda-intel model=acer" in the end after getting alsa 1.0.16
<proge_> yeah i'd recommend that
<proge_> what laptop do you have?
<Cew27> flipstar: yes and yes
<vincent_> dell latitude d630
<flipstar> Cew27: any errors ?
<proge_> http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/d630/
<proge_> check this out
<Cew27> it just wont work i oress the sortcuts and nothing happens
<vincent_> proge_: ok
<ubuntu> greetings
<flipstar> Cew27: is compiz running ?
<BluesKaj> BBL ..errands
<Cew27> flipstar: yes ui have allt he efects working like minimize ect
<ubuntu> I am running hardy on my notebook
<ubuntu> after rebooting, it does not find any networks (cable and wireless) anymore
<flipstar> !hardy | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<ubuntu> flipstar: thanks
<vincent_> proge_: it seems that is the problem.  I  have to reboot
<vincent_> thanks for your help
<vincent_> bye
<flipstar> Cew27: hm you sure that you use the right shortcut ? if yes please try in #compiz-fusion
<Dorwin6> how do i uninstall seamonkey ?
<flipstar> sudo apt-get remove seamonkey :) or use adept instead
<Dorwin6> tried that , doesnt work
<flipstar> whats the error ?
<Dorwin6> sudo apt-get remove seamonkey
<Dorwin6> E: Couldn't find package seamonkey
<Dorwin6> it is under /home/darren/seamonkey
<llutz> Dorwin6: _how_ did you install it?
<flipstar> did you installed seamonkey via a .deb or compiled from source ?
<Dorwin6> via seamonkey installer
<Dorwin6> seamonkey
<Dorwin6> seamonkey-1.1.8.en-US.linux-i686.installer.tar.gz
<Dorwin6> seamonkey-installer
<llutz> Dorwin6: rm -rf ~/seamonkey
<Dorwin6> that is not a proper way to uninstall application isnt it
<Dorwin6> it will still leaves a mark there
<llutz> it wasn't a proper way to install it
<flipstar> maybe try the installer .. via --uninstall ..
<alexander_> hi
<llutz> Dorwin6: think about those things _before_ you install software without packaging-system
<flipstar> there are nearly 30.000 apps in the repos ..
<flipstar> err packages
<Dorwin6> yea
<llutz> and lots of 3rd party deb too
<Dorwin6> nevermind, i guess i'll just install mozilla again, because amsn doesnt work without mozilla
<ryancleminson> Hey
<Dorwin6> hello ryan :)
<ryancleminson> Hows it going
<llutz> Dorwin6: seamonkey = iceape in gutsy, and it is in universe-repo
<alexander_> blya
<ryancleminson> I have never used the chat here
<Dorwin6> llutz : but how do i get amsn work with seamonkey instead of mozilla ?
<llutz> Dorwin6: no idea since  i don't use/need that
<dam_> hi everyone how do I get to my brother's pc through the router ??
<flipstar> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<dam_> yeah but for example what do i do if I wanted to fetch a music file on his pc
<Dorwin6> ah it wont now
<Dorwin6> worked
<flipstar> dam_: linux to linux ?
<dam_> yes
<flipstar> !nfs maybe this helps
<flipstar> !nfs
<jpatrick> !nfs | dam_
<ubotu> dam_: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<flipstar> hm
<Daisuke_Ido> flipstar: i'm surprised the SFU option for using nfs on mixed networks hasn't gotten more popular
<flipstar> SFU .. ?
<flipstar> i prefer ftp anyway :)
<llutz> Daisuke_Ido: most guys even ddon't know what it is/how to use it
<somiran> why i can not enter into chat room in gaim
<Daisuke_Ido> flipstar: services for unix (which is actually for windows)
<Daisuke_Ido> provides nfs and other functions to windows users
<Daisuke_Ido> in my limited experience, it was more reliable than samba
<Daisuke_Ido> though slightly more work to set up
<NickPresta> Any idea how to check what is causing X to use ~65% of my total RAM?
<yao_ziyuan> i created a folder beginning with "." and it disappears in Dolphin. how do i find it and rename it?
<llutz> yao_ziyuan: enable "view hidden files"
<flipstar> or ctrl +h
<yao_ziyuan> good
<llutz> yao_ziyuan: files/dirnames starting with . are hidden :)
<BluesKaj> locate:*.* in the konq addressbar
<yao_ziyuan> i know that
<yao_ziyuan> like .kde
<dennister> hey all...i'm looking to install kubuntu on a donated emachines pc, and am having trouble finding the hidden partition for the restore cd...can't find it even with gparted...anyone know these particular machines and where to find the hidden partition?
<dennister> my only experience with emachines was 6 months ago, and the partition was easy to find
<somiran> why i do not get into chat room in gaim will any1 please tell
<Daisuke_Ido> somiran: ask the pidgin devs
<Daisuke_Ido> besides, gaim is outdated
<somiran> ok thanks
<flipstar> dennister: whats about fdisk or parted ?
<BluesKaj> dennister:  it's usually about a 4G partition..on my HP it was the first partition, but gparted couldn't see it , so I used the Super Grub disk to reconfigure the mbr and voila it was listed in the menu as "recovery "
<dennister> flipstar: u mean qparted?
<dennister> supergrub, eh? i'll look for it
<flipstar> parted as a little more options than qtparted ..
<dennister> lousy xp...don't want to support it, but don't feel I should wipe it out, since it's going to someone else
<Dorwin6> are there any intel proset software for linux version ?
<somiran> what is the latest im in kubuntu now
<flipstar> 7.10 aka gutsy gibbon
<flipstar> 8.04 aka hardy heron will be the next
<flipstar> 8.10 aka intrepid ibex the on after that
<somiran> ok bye everyone
<Ax-Ax> anyone here good at piping and such? i want a single row to 1. list a folder (musik) recursively for all files ending with .flac and 2. encode them to wav and then 3. encode them to mp3 an after that 4. move them to the folder ftp/asd
<Lynoure> Ax-Ax: Certainly a bash script can do that. I'd skip step 2, though, I think you can go directly form flac to mp3
<Ax-Ax> hm
<Ax-Ax> how?
<gladier> Ax-Ax: its going to go soemthing like ls -lR |grep .flac |xargs |mencoder blah |mencoder blah && ls -lR |grep .mp3  |xargs |mv ftp/asd/ && ls -lR |grep .wav |xargs |mv ftp/asd
<Lynoure> at least one can go directly from flac to ogg, have not encoded anything into mp3s for a while
<icewaterman> how can i use java with firefox on amd64?
<icewaterman> there is an i386 compatibility plugin for firefox but seems no i32 java version for amd64
<dennister> ok, downloading supergrub iso...was hard to find actually, lot of sites list it, and then nada...problem loading page or mirror doesn't exist anymore...parted is installed here on this machine, but it's the other non-linux-so-far machine I need to investigate
<Ax-Ax> gladier, mencoder?
<gladier> Ax-Ax: crap ... aint mencoder - i cant remember the name of the program i want
<Ax-Ax> gladier, ok :S
<llutz> Ax-Ax: https://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/audio-convert/
<flipstar> icewaterman: guess you need to install firefox32bit
<llutz> Ax-Ax: lame converts mp3 from flac, so no confusing reconverting needed
<Ax-Ax> ok?
<Blsh> please help eh
<Blsh> i hve an RTL8101E but i cant get it to work ;(
<Artimus> How can I make Ubuntu recognize my downloaded packages?  I'd like to copy /var/cache/apt/archives to a new box to avoid downloading a few hundred megs of updates.  I've heard it won't see the packages, however.  I can't setup a local apt-cache
<ryancleminson> hi
<llutz> Artimus: if that are actual versions, it should use them automagic
<Artimus> llutz: From what I've read, it won't see them if it didn't download them itself
<llutz> Artimus: i did that several times, it worked
<Artimus> I'll give it a try.  I didn't think about this (just found it on the internet).  I could point the box at its own apt-cache
<Artimus> (using apt-cacher)
<llutz> Artimus: it have to be the versions, adept would download for update
<Artimus> yeah
<llutz> Artimus: use aptitude with -s for simulation, it will tell you how much it would like to download
<Artimus> I've got Hardy installed in VMware right now.  I'm going to install it onto the box itself.  I don't want to download all of KDE4 and KDE3 *again*
<tehbatz> hello, I am having troubles with sound in ubuntu 7.10. Every other boot I have no sound. I am using the latest version of alsa, and am doing a normal boot (no dual boot). Can anyone help me?
<Artimus> Haven't used aptitude before.  Either adept (when I don't care) or apt for serious work.
<Ax-Ax> lame -b 192 -h infile outfile
<Ax-Ax> hm
<Artimus> Ax-Ax: -h should be help
<Artimus> Anyway, I guess I'll just give it a try.  I can always try the apt-cacher method if needed.
<Ax-Ax> no
<Ax-Ax>  -h              higher quality, but a little slower.  Recommended.
<Artimus> Ax-Ax: Fair enough.
<Ax-Ax> but how do i get the output of the grep as infile?
<nicolas> salut
<nicolas> vous pouvez m aider pour counter strike
<olie> i cant update
<BluesKaj> tehbatz: do you have a pci soundcard installed as well as an onboard soundcard ?
<tehbatz> no, just an onboard
<Ax-Ax>  ls -lR |grep .flac |xargs |lame?
<Ax-Ax> what then?
<Ax-Ax> what does xarg do?
<Ax-Ax> xargs
<llutz> Ax-Ax: like" find /mp3 -name '*.flac' -exec lame -b 192 -h {} ~/ftp/asd/`basename {} flac`mp3  \;
<nicolas> qui parle francais
<Ax-Ax> mp3 = folder?
<BluesKaj> tehbatz:  are reconfigging alsa  soundcard driver each time the sound fails ?
<heinkel_111> !fr > nicolas
<llutz> Ax-Ax: yes, starting path for find
<Ax-Ax> good:)
<olie> ive just installed gutsy and when i updaate it says something about a commit break
<heinkel_111> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<tehbatz> no, I have not re-configured alsa ever
<BluesKaj> tehbatz:  are you reinstalling the soundcard driver ?
<tehbatz> no, been the same since HD install of ubuntu
<spiroo> Does somebody have experience with Eclipse. It says: Eclipse does not have support for the integrated support and does not start. How do I solve that?
<BluesKaj> ok tehbatz in the konsole : cat /proc/asound/cards
<Ax-Ax> :(
<olie> ive just installed gutsy and when i updaate it says something about a commit break can someone please help me :)
<now3d> is there a good sound recorder i can use from kubuntu?
<Ax-Ax> if i do "find /mp3 -name '*.flac' -exec lame -b 192 -h {} ~/ftp/asd/`basename {} flac`mp3  \;" , will it place all the files in the same folder?
<llutz> Ax-Ax: no into ~/ftp/asd/
<BluesKaj> tehbatz: then,  asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard"
<Ax-Ax> llutz, that was what i meant
<llutz> Ax-Ax: sry read it wrong
<spiroo> anyone know about my Eclipse problem?
<Ax-Ax> i realized it would be easier if it did put them in the folder they were in from the beginning, how to do that? :(
<Ax-Ax> llutz, what that what you thought i meant?
<llutz> Ax-Ax: try " find /mp3 -name '*.flac' -exec lame -b 192 -h {}  \; " <- no output specified
<Ax-Ax> oh
<maxym> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<BluesKaj> BBL...
<Ax-Ax> llutz: small question, will the flacs still be there?
<llutz> Ax-Ax: sure
<Ax-Ax> ok
<olie> is ther a seperate channel for adept problems
<Ax-Ax> i never used lame for that, so i don't know :)
<llutz> Ax-Ax: imho best choice for encoding mp3
<Ax-Ax> alright
<Ax-Ax> i suck, so i'm going to ask some more
<llutz> Ax-Ax: if you need a GUI for your conversion, use soundkonverter
<Ax-Ax> not that
<Ax-Ax> can i copy the folder musik/, with subfolders, to ftp/ whitout the flacs?
<Ax-Ax> that would be handy
<coggz> hi, all, any one from uk use iplayer?
<coggz> anyone?
<Lynoure> coggz: better results by asking the actual question...
<pushax> hi all.  how can I get qmake?   is it apart of QT4?
<emilsedgh> yes pushax
<pushax> emilsedgh: I've got QT4 installed but no qmake
<pushax> emilsedgh: including the dev pack
<coggz> i already did, but again: any one from uk use iplayer?
<emilsedgh> hm
<emilsedgh> pushax: no idea :)
<emilsedgh> pushax: but i think you should get it, what
<pushax> emilsedgh: ok no
<emilsedgh> pushax: but i think you should get it, what is the output of 'whereis qmake' ?
<nosrednaekim> pushax» its called qmake-qt4
<pushax> nosrednaekim: ok.  I couldn't find that in the repository
<nosrednaekim> pushax» thats what the executable is called, its in the qt dev pack
<pushax> nosrednaekim: ok thx
<nosrednaekim> pushax» just put "qmake-qt4" into the terminal and it will tell you want package is called that has it
<pushax> ok
<pushax> default@masterhost:~/Desktop/KeePassX-0.3.0$ qmake-qt4
<pushax> Project MESSAGE: See 'INSTALL' for configuration options.
<pushax> Project MESSAGE: Install Prefix: /usr
<pushax> Project MESSAGE: *** Makefile successfully generated.
<pushax> Project MESSAGE: *** Start make now.
<Ax-Ax> hello
<nosrednaekim> pushax» then you have it
<nosrednaekim> hello Ax-Ax
<pushax> nosrednaekim: ok thx.  it jsut said there was an error when I type just qmake which was int he instructions of a source I wanted to build
<Ax-Ax> i have lots of folders with flac and mp3, same songs, and i want to copy the whole directory-structure to another folder, but whitout the flacs
<Ax-Ax> is there any fast way of doing that?
<nosrednaekim> pushax» for some reason ubuntu chose to call it qmake-qt4....confused me for a while as well
<pushax> nosrednaekim: nevermind my mistake.  I didn't read the command line properly
<nosrednaekim> Ax-Ax» yeah.. there is... but I forget it ^_^ we need a command line master...
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido» ping
<Ax-Ax> nosrednaekim :(:(
<NickPresta> Ax-Ax, I would probably use `find` with the exec option (or xargs).
<Ax-Ax> can i copy only the folders first?
<Ax-Ax> and then only the mp3s?
<flipstar> why dont you copy and delete the .flacs ..
<Ax-Ax> it takes awful time
<Blsh> i have ndiswrapper installed i installed the driver and i ran ndiswrapper -m yet i stil dont have a wlan0 :(
<nosrednaekim> Blsh» you need to run "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<nosrednaekim> Blsh» -m only takes effect on reboot
<Blsh> i already rebooted 4times....
<pushax> Thanks team, got my problem fixed.  installed KeePassX properly
<Blsh> i also added ndiswrapper to /etc/modules
<tekteen> Blsh: you need to blacklist the module ubuntu may WANT to use.
<Blsh> i already blacklisted r8169
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> Blsh: when you type ifconfig does wlan0 show up
<Blsh> no
<Blsh> eth0 and lo shows up
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> pastebin the contents of /etc/network/interfaces
<Blsh> i can type it but not paste it.... since that computer has no internet.......
<Blsh> lol
<tekteen> doesn't it have ethernet?
<Blsh> only auto lo and iface lo inet loopback is in that file....
<tekteen> ok
<Blsh> tekteen, it does but i only have wifi access.....
<tekteen> got it
<tekteen> add "auto wlan0" to that file then reboot
<tekteen> not quotes
<tekteen> no*
<Blsh> when i run ifconfig -a i don't even see wlan0.......
<chidam> hi everybody,this is my first time here.....
<tekteen> Blsh: which the reason to add it
<tekteen> chidam: hi
<emilsedgh> !hi | chidam
<ubotu> chidam: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<tekteen> Blsh: then reboot
<Blsh> teknet i thought when you run ifconfig -a it shows all things... ok added rebooting now
<flipstar> Ax-Ax: what about rsync -ravz --exclude=*.flac --include=*.mp3 Music.old.dir  Music.new.dir
<tekteen> brb
<Ax-Ax> flipstar, i'll try that
<tekteen> ok
 * tekteen had to answer the phone
<chidam> i forgot my password to kdewallet,how can reset it?
<tekteen> chidam: your passwords are lost
<tekteen> chidam: but you prob. can get rid of the wallet all together and make a new one
<Blsh> still nothing :(
<tekteen> chidam: you can delete ~/.kde/share/apps/kwallet/*.kwl
<chidam> can u plz tell me how to do it...
<tekteen> chidam: that deletes ***everything***
<tekteen> Blsh: sorry phone again
<tekteen> Blsh: it did not work?
<Blsh> no
<tekteen> Blsh: post what is in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<Blsh> tekteen, how do i paste.... the computer has no net....
<tekteen> Blsh: copy the line that has wlan0 in it
<Blsh> no internet on that laptop..........
<tekteen> Blsh: TYPE
<Blsh> IT HAS THE MAC OF THE OTHER CARD...
<tekteen> Blsh: here is an example from mine: SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:1a:73:ba:c8:64", ATTRS{type}=="1", NAME="wlan0"
<chidam> tekteen:i'm new to linux as well,so i'm a zero at konsole programming,can u tell me whats command line for delete
<Blsh> i have something like that but here is what happened....
<flipstar> chidam: rm is for delete a file
<kaens> chidam: rm. man rm to read about it
<Blsh> i installed a bcm43xx card in my laptop (ive used these a lot on linux they word faily well) but when i installed it, it didn't work out to well seems it couldn't find any networks....
<Blsh> so i took it back out and put in the one that came with the computer the RTL8101E
<tekteen> Blsh: I tried bcm43xx on my laptop
<tekteen> it did not work
<Blsh> well i removed it because i could not scan (i guess my mobo on my newlaptop wont work with just any wifi card....) :(
<tekteen> Blsh: ndiswrapper normally works
<Blsh> yes i know :)
<tekteen> although I had to install the latest one
<tekteen> from source
<Blsh> not even in vista i could scan :(
<tekteen> that is vista for you
<Blsh> witch is why i look at the bios for the problem....
<tekteen> no
<tekteen> it is a driver issue
<tekteen> or hw
<Blsh> well tekteen besides the slowness of vista when i hae the RTK8101 it works fine and can scan, when i install the bcm43xx card i cant scan in linux or vista so its hardware not software
<Blsh> its the bloody mobo
<tekteen> ok
 * tekteen has to get the phone AGAIN
<Blsh> this is what i get for buying a gateway lol
<Blsh> and kk
 * tekteen wants to disconnect the phone
<ke9v> hello all
<tekteen> !ho|ke9v
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ho - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tekteen> !hi|ke9v
<ubotu> ke9v: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Blsh> !rtl8101e
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rtl8101e - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tekteen> Blsh: what is in the /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<Blsh> tekteen same as the one you posted but with the mac of the bcm43xx that i already removed
<tekteen> delete that
<tekteen> it was removed. you do not need it
<Blsh> at the top it says this file is automatically made each boot....
<tekteen> yep
<tekteen> just delete it
<tekteen> (that line)
<tekteen> not the whole file
<Blsh> ok deleted that line
<Blsh> now what?
<tekteen> is there one for wlan1?
<tekteen> or any others?
<Blsh> nope
<Blsh> just the wlan0 for the removed bcm
<tekteen> what is the output of sudo lshw -C network
<Blsh> when i removed the line reran the ndiswrapper my computer just locked up
<tekteen> don't rerun ndiswrapper
<Blsh> but it did add the right thing since network manager started to connect
<tekteen> restart the computer
<Blsh> just lots of lagg.....
<Blsh> i am lol
<JoshOvki> it will lock up your computer if you rerun ndiswrapper ;)
<Blsh> now you tell me....
<Blsh> i just remodprobbed it....
<tekteen> Blsh: bad idea
<RurouniJones> Out of curiosity - Where would you lot stick an SVN repository on a linux box? (What does the mighty HFS docu have to say about that).
<tekteen> Blsh: now tell me what is in that file
<tekteen> /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<Blsh> my ndiswrapper :), with the right mac
<Blsh> but ifconfig still does not see it
<tekteen> Blsh: better
<tekteen> what is in /etc/network/interfaces?
<tekteen> check again
<chidam> in many of the installation i make,some packages cant be verified,are they safe,
<Blsh> this is weird...., # PCI device 0x10ec:0x8136 appear twice, one with r8169 (for the hard line) and again for the wifi with ndiswrapper within the ()'s
<tekteen> ?
<tekteen> are you saying it thinks they are both the same?
<Blsh> my computer thinks it is..., one of the macs is for the hardline the other mac is for the ndiswrapper
<JoshOvki> chidam: its up to your own disgression. I would carry on regardless
<tekteen> Blsh: I think there is not a problem
<Blsh> i mean wlan
<Blsh> its pointing to the same device for different reasons :-\
<tekteen> Blsh: I think it will work (I hope)
<tekteen> Blsh: modprobe ndiswrapper
<JoshOvki> I had lots of problems with ndiswrapper and MAC addresses. and it seemed to just work
<tekteen> Blsh: what is in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Blsh> tekteen i don't have to run that everyboot :), i have ndiswrapper in /etc/modules
<tekteen> ok
<Blsh> auto lo, iface lo inet loopback
<tekteen> add "auto wlan0" then run the command /etc/init.d/networking restart
<JoshOvki> Blsh: do you plan on using knetworkmanager to connect to devices or are you going to just connect to the one?
<chidam> i seem to be the only greenhorn here,i want some suggestions on where start learning about linux basically....
<Blsh> knetworkmanager
<tekteen> greenhorn?
<chidam> a newbie...
<tekteen> chidam: linux.org has some good stuff
<Blsh> unknown intergace wlan0=wlan0
<JoshOvki> tekteen: do you think it wise to get Blsh to add stuff to /etc/network/interfaces   because thats going to mess up using knetworkmanger
<sh4rm4> how can i mount the sd-card i just put in my laptop-builtin sd-card reader ?
<tekteen> JoshOvki: it will help knetworkmanager
<tekteen> I know what I am doing :-)
<flipstar> sh4rm4: there is no pop-up ?
<Blsh> i know somewhat of what i am doing :D
<JoshOvki> tekteen: but from my experience adding things into that file means that knetworkmanager wont detect the device
<tekteen> I have broken it before and therefor know what broke it
<tekteen> JoshOvki: adding anything more then auto DEVICE will break it
<pushax> sh4rm4: if it doesn't auto detect you may see outthe controller chip that does the SD  card reading, then seek out a driver
<Helikaon> hey guys, this is going to sound like a damn stupid question, so i apologise. I take care of my families computers, have just installed a fresh copy of kubuntu on my sisters pc and sudo passwd isnt working for me, given i dont live here root access would be damn useful, can anyone tell me how i can get root?
<Blsh> ROTFLMFAO!!!!!
<Blsh> i got it !!!!!!!!!!!
<JoshOvki> tekteen: fair enough
 * JoshOvki steps back
<tekteen> Blsh: it works
<tekteen> ?
<Blsh> but now my computer locks up when i enable the wifi...
<tekteen> JoshOvki: it is ok
<Blsh> or gets reallly slow
<sh4rm4> pushax: so kubuntu should usually auto-mount it ?
<Blsh> i should more or less say.....
<tekteen> Blsh: :-(
<tekteen> Blsh: run top
<pushax> sh4rm4: it did for mine.  did you try #sudo discover
<tekteen> Blsh: why is it going slow
<Blsh> when i disable the r8169 and ndiswapper then rerun depmod -r then modprobe ndiswrapper i get the device to show up :)
<tekteen> Blsh: try sudo iwlist scanning
<pushax> sh4rm4: I'm no expert so my suggestions are only sideliners...
<sh4rm4> pushax: not yet
<JoshOvki> Helikaon: its always strongly discorrages but:    sudo passwd root
<Blsh> it just locked up
<Blsh> i am going to redo everything after i rewrite the ndiswrapper config
<sh4rm4> pushax: i did it, nothing happened
<Helikaon> JoshOvki: no work, even that tried to change the user passowrd, not root
<tekteen> Blsh: restart (again)
<Blsh> logging in :), when it lockes up i cant do anything but restart (lol)
<pushax> sh4rm4: is you card reader a texas instruments chip?
<sh4rm4> no...
<flipstar> Helikaon: just type sudo then you'll be asked for an password..
<JoshOvki> Helikaon: the other option is to do it via System Settings
<sh4rm4> pushax: it s a ricoh
<Blsh> i keep locking up :(
<dennister> ok, this burning supergrub.iso isn't working for me cuz all my spare cdrw disks may have errors on them (getting old, used a lot)
<Blsh> damn realtek card :(
<tekteen> Blsh: I do not know what would lock it p
<Blsh> i am going to run everythign through the terminal and not konsole
<Helikaon> JoshOvki: how do you do it via system settings?
<Blsh> ctrl+alt+f1 here i come lol
<pushax> sh4rm4: get or run ksysteminfo and see what's happening at your kernel leve when you plug a sd in
<dennister> still trying to find the hidden restore partition on this emachines pc
<beener> is there a arcade emu better then kxmame?
<pushax> sh4rm4: maybe there's an error. if there's no detection then you need to seek out installing driver or firmware
<sh4rm4> pushax: its a 0e:06.1 Generic system peripheral [0805]: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)
<JoshOvki> Helikaon: System Settings > User Management > click   Show System Accounts
<dennister> gparted doesn't see it...oh shoot! forgot to mount the drive using the livecd...bbs
<tekteen> Blsh: what locked up?
<Blsh> BUT: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 11s (wrapndis_wq:5651]
<Blsh> keeps showing up
<Blsh> BUG*
<pushax> sh4rm4: http://www.google.com/search?num=100&hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&hs=AXY&q="R5C822"+"ricoh"+"linux"&btnG=Search&meta=
<Helikaon> awesome thanks
<JoshOvki> Helikaon: you got it/?
<JoshOvki> cool
<Blsh> i guess this is what i get for using the latest and greatest distro?
<tekteen> Blsh: I do not know how to help you
<Blsh> i think this is because i am on 8.04
<tekteen> and we never even got the driver working :_)
<tekteen> :-)*
<sh4rm4> pushax: k, thx. how can i install that ksysteminfo ?
<Blsh> i am going to go look for my 7.04 cd brb
<beener> is there a arcade emu better then kxmame?
<pushax> sh4rm4: use adept
<tekteen> Blsh: ok :-D
<sh4rm4> pushax: there#s no such package
<Blsh> tekteen, do you think it could be that i am running 8.04
<pushax> sh4rm4: or sudo apt-get install ksysteminfo  is theat the name of it
<tekteen> Blsh: I do not know if you are
<tekteen> but prob not
<Blsh> i am running it...
<Blsh> got it off of there website the other day
<tekteen> you are?
<tekteen> :-|
<sh4rm4> pushax: there#s no such package
<Blsh> yes i am running the alpha version :D
<tekteen> >:o
<sh4rm4> E: Couldn't find package ksysteminfo
<Blsh> i like to help test
<tekteen> Blsh: there is you problem
<pushax> sh4rm4: ksystemlog sorry
<Blsh> what is so bad about 8.04?
<sh4rm4> ah ok...thats already installed
<tekteen> Blsh: it is in alpha
<sh4rm4> good thx, i will investigate further
<flipstar> !hardy > Blsh
<Blsh> i am running kubuntu 8.04 though....
<Blsh> is there a kubuntu+1?
<flipstar> its the same chan
<pushax> sh4rm4: also get kde-hal-device-manager  which will tell you alot about your hardware and wht's connected
<JoshOvki>  is there much difference in KDE 3.5.9?
<Blsh> now i remember when i have to use the alpha (lol)
<Hydrogen> no
<Hydrogen> there isn't
<JoshOvki> alright, i wont bother changing yet then
<Blsh> what is safe graphics mode?
<tekteen> Blsh: you do not want that
<_Shade_> hi there
<Blsh> i get this when booting the live cd for 7.04 (BusyBox v1.1.3 (debian....) Build-in shell (ash) /bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off
<_Shade_> can i set up a lan connection over irda?
<beener> is there a arcade emu better then kxmame? just tell me the name i can gothrought the install
<tekteen> !hi|_Shade_
<ubotu> _Shade_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<pushax> sh4rm4: one you have ksystemlog you may need to add the kernel logs by doing the setup and locating the logs.  it should be in the right directory to start
<tekteen> Blsh: I like gutsy
<Blsh> can i have gnome and kde without each others menu crud in the other wm?
<tekteen> Blsh: yes
<tekteen> just don't use it
<chidam> i tried kaffeine for opening a .avi file,i can hear the audio all right,but all i can see is bars on the screen
<tekteen> do you want kde's gnome's or other (icewm, ect)
<pushax> sh4rm4: once you find out all the details, if it did find it then you may simply need to mount the device
<tekteen> chidam: try to open it in vlc
<beener> @chidam get  mplayer
<Blsh> why do i keep getting dropped into the busy box shell?
<Blsh> even when running the live cd.... of 7.10, so i cant boot 7.04 or 7.10.....
<rais> hi all
<BluesKaj> beener, no point in using @ on irc .It doesn't highlight the nick., but proper spelling of the nick you are addressing does .
<rais> what codecs do I need to watch videos on kaffeine
<rais> kubuntu 7.10
<rais> thanks
<BluesKaj> rais, it depends on the video codec...xine on kaffiens can play most video files except realvideo
<BluesKaj> err kaffeine
<tekteen> rais left
<Antkin> Hello
<tekteen> Antkin: hi
<BluesKaj> yeah, I saw that too late
<Antkin> tekteen Hello
<Antkin> I've been busy on the Ubuntu Forum
<Antkin> Glad to be here now
<Antkin> tekteen how is Your day going?
<tekteen> good
<smurfslover> hi there
<tekteen> smurfslover: hi
<smurfslover> just installed hardy
<smurfslover> anyone has tried it?
<tekteen> !ubuntu+1
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<tekteen> oops
<Antkin> smurfslover Hi
<tekteen> #ubuntu+1 is the support channel
<tekteen> they have all used it
<smurfslover> ok thx
<Antkin> smurfslover Do you have a problem?
<smurfslover> feels odd a live cd with kde4 but it's great kubuntu makes so much effort in supporting kde4
<smurfslover> xorg in 8.04 does not configure at all
<smurfslover> had to rip xorg.conf from gutsy live cd
<smurfslover> but now i can't install nvidia driver
<nosrednaekim> smurfslover» thats because it 7.3... it is not supposed to need a config
<smurfslover> it doesn't work without a config
<smurfslover> so i took the conf from ubuntu gutsy live cd
<nosrednaekim> !hardy
<jeka_> where russian IRC server?
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<smurfslover> that worked untill i installed nvidia-glx-new
<jeka_> where russian IRC server?
<x89x> hello can anyone help me with sound problems ?
<NickPresta> !ru | jeka_
<smurfslover> but hey it's alpha software
<ubotu> jeka_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<smurfslover> i don't mind fidling around a little
<jeka_> thank
<smurfslover> now up to ubuntu+1
<x89x> smurfslover : Can you help ?
<x89x> i have a sblive 5.1 card. I am not getting sound output
<smurfslover> maybe x89x
<x89x> i tried to change drvice by double clicking the volume iocon
<x89x> and choosing SB LIVE from the FILE -> DEvices menu
<x89x> FILE -> Change Devices
<sh4rm4> smurfslover: use envy to install tha driver
<x89x> smurfslover : :-w
<smurfslover> sh4rm4: envy?
<smurfslover> i think i used jockey
<smurfslover> or something
<sh4rm4> yes that s  a nice python script to compile the driver especially for your kernel
<sh4rm4> including a gui
<jussi01> !envy | sh4rm4
<ubotu> sh4rm4: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<sh4rm4> ubotu: it didnt work here, but envy did
<jussi01> !bot > sh4rm4
<jussi01> sh4rm4: We dont support envy, so please dont recomend it.
<smurfslover> it's not the nvidia driver that causes problems it's hardy
<smurfslover> even with the standard xorg i was stuck to 600x800 res
<flipstar> smurfslover: on 2.6.24-11 ?
<smurfslover> don't know
<smurfslover> hardy standard kernel
<jussi01> smurfslover: Hardy support in #ubuntu+1 :)
<flipstar> okay
<smurfslover> it's not running now i have pclinuxos as stable distro
<smurfslover> hardy is for fun
<x89x> how do i get my Via K8M890 video driver to work ? How do i install it ?/
<ctx144k> hello all
<sh4rm4> x89x: use vesa driver ?
<Antkin> tx144k Welcome
<ctx144k> iam uising konqueror for file-management, and surfing
<x89x> vesa sucks shArmA
<x89x> sharma
<ctx144k> for file-management i used the follow viewing-mode: http://www.lingox.de/_ctx/screen1.png
<x89x> i cant get the output more than 60Hz
<tekteen> ctx144k: kde4?
<Antkin> I use Konqueror, Firefox and Opera
<sh4rm4> yep, thats the same problem i had
<x89x> sharma do you know hindi
<ctx144k> if i call then a webside, and call after that a directory in left directory-tree, i get another view-mode:
<sh4rm4> i solved it with an nvidia card, and threw the ati shice away
<sh4rm4> thola
<ctx144k> http://www.lingox.de/_ctx/screen2.png
<ctx144k> kde 3.5.8
<x89x> oh cool. i remember doing something last time and i got it to work !
<BluesKaj> sh4rm4:  check system settings/advanced and look for restricted driver, if not you need to search the mfg site for a linux driver
<ctx144k> anyone have an idea how to disable chaninging viewing-mode of files?
<BluesKaj> sh4rm4:  telling ppl to throw hardware away doesn't help solve their problem
<jussi01> x89x: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<sh4rm4> BluesKaj: sometimes its better to invest 20 bucks in a used nvidia card, then trying days to get something else to work
<x89x> sh4rm4 but it works !
<flipstar> sh4rm4: same experience here
<intelikey> does windows vesta work ?
<Arwen> intelikey, Vesta? No, probably not.
<BluesKaj> x89x: check system settings/advanced and look for restricted driver, if not you need to search the mfg site for a linux driver
<jussi01> x89x: As i mentioned in the url a moment ago, you need to install the openchrome driver. have a look at that url :)
<intelikey> Arwen hmmmmm i think i'm presently booting a windows vesta recovery disk...   ;/
<Antkin> Any Boinc users here?
<Arwen> *cough* Vesta DOES NOT EXISTING
<nosrednaekim> DOES NOT EXISTING?
<flipstar> whats that ?
<BluesKaj> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new 'operating system' by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org and !windows
<intelikey> that sentance no verb
<flipstar> oh
<nosrednaekim> ^_^
<BluesKaj> vesta...hrmph ...gimme a break
<flipstar> Arwen: i used boinc once ..
<Antkin> You should ditch Vista install Windows XP again or wait for Windows 7, in the meantime use Kubuntu
<MonctonJoe> could someone tell me how to send a file to a printer port?
<tekteen> I like the new guy
<tekteen> MonctonJoe: configure printers in systemsettings
<MonctonJoe> tekteen: how can I send a file directly to printer port, without configuring in system settings?
<tekteen> MonctonJoe: no idea
<MonctonJoe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57987/
<MonctonJoe> like it tells me to in that
<sh4rm4> MonctonJoe: maybe cat myfile.tx > /dev/lpt1
<Blsh> tekteen, i am now running 7.10
<x89x> jussi01 : Can i install the 3d drivers on fiesty ??
<Blsh> and my bloody computer STILL locks up
<MonctonJoe> sh4rm4: do I replace myfile with the name of the file?
<jussi01> x89x: Im not certain, but I imagine so.
<tekteen> Blsh: lol
<x89x> its written edgy so ...
<sh4rm4> MonctonJoe: yes, and /dev/lpt1 with wwhatever your lpt ports device name is
<Blsh> what are my options now?
<tekteen> Blsh: no idea
<MonctonJoe> sh4rm4: would I need to say where myfile.txt is?
<sh4rm4> MonctonJoe: yes, except it is in the actual directory
<MonctonJoe> sh4rm4: do I type that in terminal?
<sh4rm4> yes
<Blsh> anyone have an idea?
<stefan_> Hello all :)
<MonctonJoe> so I have to put the myfile into the same driectory as the printer?
<Blsh> i HATE vista please help me ppl lol
<sh4rm4> no :) if myfile is in /home/yourname then you have to cd in that dir
<x89x> how do i backup my xorg file ??
<stefan_> i have the problem to get a wlan card running
<tekteen> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new 'operating system' by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org and !windows
<Blsh> i am stranded on vista if linux won't work :(
<stefan_> modprobe ipw3945
<stefan_> FATAL: Error inserting ipw3945 (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/wireless/ipw3945/ipw3945.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<stefan_> 2008-03-02 20:33:05: ERROR: Could not find Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
<tekteen> stefan_: what type of card is it?
<flipstar> !wlan | stefan_ Blsh
<ubotu> stefan_ Blsh: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<stefan_> can someone help?
<BluesKaj> Blsh:  are you hoping to dual boot ?
<JoshOvki> i use vista + kubuntu. kubuntu mostly
<stefan_> its a Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<tekteen> have you checked the restricted drivers manager?
<Blsh> BluesKaj, i am hoping to kick vista out asap
<stefan_> hmm where can I find it?
<tekteen> stefan_: type alt + F2
<tekteen> then in the box type ...
<tekteen> kdesu restricted-manager-kde
<MonctonJoe> sh4rm4: ok, so how do I figure out what needs to replace /dev/usb/lp0 ?
<flipstar> Blsh: shred -z -u -n10 VISTA
<sh4rm4> use that
<MonctonJoe> k
<sh4rm4>  /dev/usb/lp0 sound correct
<stefan_> okay I see it the checkbox is on but it is unused!
<stefan_> how can I make used?
<tekteen> stefan_: click the box?
<MonctonJoe> sh4rm4: do I require a file extension on myfile?
<sh4rm4> that depends how your filename is
<x89x> anyone if i do something that i cannot get my PC started after editing my xorg.conf file, how do i restre the file that i have backed up >>>??
<intelikey> well i did boot a viste recovery cd
<intelikey> interesting critter
<stefan_> yes, I uncheck it and check it again, now I need a reboot
<tekteen> so... do it
<stefan_> Ill try it, thanks so far till later
<flipstar> x89x: sudo cp /etc/Xorg/xorg.backup /etc/Xorg/xorg.conf
<MonctonJoe> sh4rm4: the file "myfile" is called output, when I check the properties of it, it says its a program. and it wont run and it wont open in a text editor. wold you know of a solution to this?
<x89x> jsut a space between the two flipstar ?
<Blsh> 363
<intelikey> would the gnome tray icon of the network monitor   be using band width by any chance ?
<Blsh> lol dang num lock
<flipstar> x89x: correction : sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sh4rm4> it wont open in a text editor? maybe you dont have the permissions ?
<flipstar> x89x: yes
<Piddy> How do I dual boot?
<nosrednaekim> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Piddy> Wanna have Windows XP aswell.
<MonctonJoe> sh4rm4: how do I get permission?
<Piddy> thanks
<intelikey> Piddy you install two OS's
<JoshOvki> always install kubuntu last
<JoshOvki> saves all the hastle of grub
<sh4rm4> MonctonJoe: open a terminal, type sudo -s , then chmod 777 myfile
<intelikey> JoshOvki nah.  no trubble at all with grub from other os's
<Antkin> Piddy have you seen my guide to dual booting Windows and Linux?
<JoshOvki> intelikey: i always have problems when trying to install grub seperatly, i just can never seem to get it work
<Piddy> Antkin: I think it's the one I'm reading right now, but I already have Kubuntu, and I wanna install Windows on the side.
<tekteen> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<JoshOvki> anyone here got  backtrack2 and kubuntu dualooting?
<smurfslover> i put grub on the same partition as the distro
<tekteen> JoshOvki: I did at one point
<tekteen> not anymore
<smurfslover> then pclinuxos puts its grub in mbr and i make chainloaders to the other grubs
<tekteen> JoshOvki: you need help
<tekteen> ?
<JoshOvki> tekteen: shame, ive been trying but had no luck.  I might just try installing to a flash drive
<Antkin> Sorry Windows thinks it's the only system in the world it has to go on first then you add Linux
<intelikey> JoshOvki sorry.  you didn't catch what i was saying,   other os does not mean M$ *   i.e. "no trouble with grub from other os's" is saying that other operating systems that use grub have no problem with your existing linux install....
<tekteen> JoshOvki: I never got it to work on a flash drive
<stefan_> okay,I did a reboot
<JoshOvki> intelikey: ah i see :)
<stefan_> the driver is unused
<smurfslover> pclinuxos as well as kubuntu include other distro's in grub
<stefan_> what can I try now?
<smurfslover> but with kubuntu you need to use the alternate install cd to reconfigure your mbr when it's lost
<intelikey> i was trying to help break the M$ mentality that there is only one OS...
<tekteen> JoshOvki: you do not want it on your computer. you want to be able to hide all traces of it ;-)
<x89x> can i run MS visual studio on ubuntu fiesty ??
 * jussi01 wonders why....
<Antkin> Piddy Sorry Windows thinks it's the only system in the world it has to go on first then you add Linux
<JoshOvki> tekteen: im studying computer forensics, i have good reason for having it :)
<sh4rm4> x89x: yes with vmware
<tekteen> JoshOvki: uh... I am too
<Piddy> Aw.. I don't wanna waste everything I have on kubuntu :(
<JoshOvki> tekteen: what year
<smurfslover> windows is too bloat to use a decent bootloader
<tekteen> JoshOvki: I am studding pen testing at home
<tekteen> I am 15
<x89x> sh4rm4 : HOw do i get vmware ?
<intelikey> JoshOvki quick Q,  on a box with no partition table what's the first assumption ?
<Antkin> Piddy do you realy need windows?
<smurfslover> windows doesn't even want to install on anything but hda1
<intelikey> s/box/disk/
<jussi01> !vmware | x89x
<ubotu> x89x: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<tekteen> JoshOvki: I want to get a job pen testing when I am older.
<sh4rm4> download it from vmware.com ... use a trial to create your windows vm, then use the free vmware player on linux to run it
<JoshOvki> i would think that its been fdisks so someone is hiding something. so rebuild the table and see whats there
<JoshOvki> brb
<Blsh> how can i get a deb for ndiswrapper 1.52?
<intelikey> JoshOvki heh.  ok.   but i personally don't use partitions...  so first assumptions are not always a good guess.
<smurfslover> i prefer Virtualbox over vmware
<intelikey> JoshOvki just thought it might help somewhere along the way...
<sh4rm4> smurfslover: is it free?
<Antkin> Piddy is it Windows XP?
<Piddy> Antkin: Yes.
<smurfslover> there's a free version and there's an opensource version
<smurfslover> proprietary version has usb support
<JoshOvki> intelikey: just because you havnt set up partitions there is still a table for it. even if it is just one record to say the whole drive is one
<reese> in which package do i find libgobject-2.0.so.0?
<smurfslover> but all new features come to the open source version after a while
<intelikey> smurfslover ?  "there's a free version and there's an opensource version"  opensource==free   what am i missing ?
<reese> i'm using gutsy 64bit, and I need that package to make work adobe reader with the 32bit emulation
<x89x> whats the best jussi01 ??
<smurfslover> the free version is not open source
<Antkin> Piddy I can not make any guarantee this will work but it is a last resort
<smurfslover> you can't get the source code but you don't have to pay to use the program
<smurfslover> open source is not necessarily free
<Blsh> !info ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in gutsy
<intelikey> smurfslover oh???    so their nominclature is arie ?
<Blsh> !info ndiswrapper-1.52
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper-1.52 does not exist in gutsy
<x89x> sh4rm4 : EasyVMX and VMWare player. Which ones better ??
<intelikey> open source is not necessarily free <<< ?    if the source code is free how can it also be not free ?
<stefan_> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sh4rm4> x89x: i just know vmware. but you need vmware workstation to create your image
<tekteen> !free
<ubotu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<jussi01> x89x: I prefer virtualbox
 * intelikey points @ http://www.gnu.org
<smurfslover> intelikey: open source means the source has to be available
<smurfslover> not that it has to bo free
<smurfslover> !opensource
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opensource - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<x89x> jussi01 : I am a starter. Whichs ones the easiest to manage ?
<smurfslover> lol ubotu
<Ahmuck> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jussi01> x89x: virtualbox has alwas been good for me.
<clood_> hi ^^
<Antkin> Piddy use GParted to make a NTFS windows partition install windows to that partition windows should work OK but you might lose Grub please get advice on how to install Grub again before you start
<intelikey> smurfslover well.   for now.  i'm OT so... maybe we can pick this up some other time.   (less active time)
<smurfslover> ok intelikey
<Piddy> k, thanks
<smurfslover> cu
<stefan_> wlan driver is not loaded
<stefan_> can someone help?
<ctx144k> http://www.computerwoche.de/knowledge_center/linux/1850812/ :-P
<Antkin> stefan can you give more detail?
<ctx144k> upps
<Ahmuck> lspci
<ctx144k> for german users ^^
<Ahmuck> stefan_: lspci to see what you have
<stefan_> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<stefan_> I tried the restricted-driver-kde but the card is unused
<stefan_> How can I make it used?
<rewati> hey i am not  able to restart my wireless can any body help me
<stefan_> restricted-manager-kde
<MonctonJoe> grrrr I still cant get this to do what I want
<Ahmuck> stefan_: laptop?
<stefan_> yes
<Ahmuck> push the wireless button?
<tekteen> rewati: what do you mean restart?
<rewati> hey my wireless was workin fine last nite but when i restarted my system it failed
<rewati> last nite was the first time it was workin
<tekteen> rewati: what driver does it use?
<rewati> tekteen hey my wireless was workin fine last nite but when i restarted my system it failed
<rewati> it is using restricted
<tekteen> rewati: I do not know
<rewati> tekteen i have broadcom wireless the famous one
<stefan_> hmm, can find something on laptop
<intelikey> is the viste recovery cd really going to wipe out the whole hdd ?
<tekteen> rewati: and it worked lash nite?
<tekteen> night*
<rewati> tekteen yes
<intelikey> or only hda1 ?
<stefan_> on keyboard
<rewati> tekteen yes it was workin just fine
<smonta> good morning
<tekteen> rewati: open a konsole and type sudo modprobe wlan0
<tekteen> smonta: hi
<intelikey> somebody know ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> intelikey: i believe it wipes the whole drive
<mi_> i can't find python-sexy in hardy 8.04?
<rewati> tekteen FATAL: Module wlan1 not found.
<Daisuke_Laptop> but i'm not absolutely sure
<rewati> tekteen FATAL: Module wlan0 not found.
<tekteen> rewati: ok
<Daisuke_Laptop> mi_: most of us don't find python sexy anyway, though it's far sexier than perl
<tekteen> that is fine
<tekteen> tekteen: what is the driver called?
<rewati> how do i know that
<rewati> tekteen how do i know that
<intelikey> Daisuke_Laptop well that's what it is thretening to do... but i didn't know whether to believe it or not.   you know that windows lies pretty bad.
<tekteen> rewati: no idea.
<Daisuke_Laptop> intelikey: you're...  installing vista?
<tekteen> what type of card is it?
<mi_> compiz-settings-manager use python-sexy :(
<rewati> tekteen it is using kderestricted driver
<tekteen> rewati: go into the manager and tell me what it calls is
<intelikey> Daisuke_Laptop heh   prolly not.    i'm playing with the recovery cd that came with the lappy that has only ever booted linux
<tekteen> it*
<intelikey> but it is possable that i may accadently let it boot M$ one time before i finish thrashing around
<intelikey> i mean other than the recovery disk ^
<tekteen> rewati: what is in your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<mi_> last kde4 from svn looks great
<rewati> tekteen firmware broadcom 43xx chipset family
<tekteen> rewati: ok
<tekteen> rewati: try sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<sh4rm4> what needs to be done that my Konversation nicklist looks like here: http://konversation.kde.org/screenshots/konversation10_2.png
<anto> kubuntu france
<anto> french
<tekteen> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<rewati> tekteen http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58158/
<dennister> ok, I'm having one heck of a lot of trouble burning some iso's with k3b...at first I thought it was my disks, but now I've tried a third one, and the directory on track 1 still can't be read, so I think it must be k3b...any ideas
<rewati> tekteen modprobe result was blank
<tekteen> rewati: is eth1 the wireless card?
<rewati> nothin
<tekteen> rewati: good
<rewati> yes it is the wireless card
<Ahmuck> sh4rm4: ? so that the nick list is on the side?
<tekteen> rewati: do you have a wired connection?
<dcm-> how i translate kubuntu 6.06.1 to pt_BR?
<sh4rm4> no, so there are this 4 dots indicating a user mode instead of an op icon
<rewati> ya right now i am using it
<jhutchins> dennister: Thousands of people using k3b would say it's not likely.  Hardware failure is much more likely.
<icanhasadmin> So I completely screwed my kubuntu install.. it won't boot now. Last thing I did was change my video drivers from the open source Radeon flgrx to the open source Radeon vesa. Any suggestions?
<rewati> tekteen ya right now i am using it
<tekteen> rewati: it it eth0?
<dennister> yeah...never had any probs with k3b before :(
<jhutchins> icanhasadmin: Boot to runlevel 3 and fix it.
<rewati> tekteen yes it is eth0
<jhutchins> icanhasadmin: Oh, that's right, kubuntu doesn't need runlevels.
<tekteen> rewati: pastbin the output of ifconfig
<jhutchins> icanhasadmin: Guess you'll have to use rescue mode.
<jhutchins> icanhasadmin: Fun nic btw.
<tekteen> pastebin*
<icanhasadmin> jhutchins: thanks, rescue mode is tty... can you point me towards a command that might let me switch it back or diag the problem?
<jhutchins> startx
<icanhasadmin> uhm.. oh
<jhutchins> just raw X is good for testing too, eliminates distractions of loading kde.
<jhutchins> Ctrl-Alt-Backspace to exit.
<rewati> tekteen http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58162/
<icanhasadmin> i feel stupid. i assumed that would do the same thing?... wait... hm, yep i'm an idiot.
<icanhasadmin> so "startx" or "raw x".. or "rawx"?
<tekteen> ok
<jhutchins> Remember normally you're running the display manger (kdm), which you're bypassing this way.
<jhutchins> for just plain X the command is X - uppercase, all by itself.
<jhutchins> All you get is blank desktop and mouse.
<tekteen> rewati, put this in your /etc/network/interfaces http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58164/
<icanhasadmin> i see. i also have gnome installed, does that make a differnece?
<jhutchins> startx will look at your preferences and start kde.
<BluesKaj> intelikey:  try easyBCD for setting up a dual boot vista and linux http://ph.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080218102009AANEicn
<jhutchins> icanhasadmin: Shouldn't.
<dushara> Hi does anyone have any i18n experience?
<icanhasadmin> ok.. so when i "startx".. what x window system will load? just some failsafe one?
<tekteen> dushara: is that changing keyboards?
<tekteen> to the international one?
<dushara> internationalisation...
<tekteen> rewati: did you do that?
<tekteen> dushara: what do you need? if someone knows how they will answer
<dushara> yes. But I'm interested in getting IIIMF going.
<icanhasadmin> ok wish me luck
<tekteen> dushara: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InputMethods
<dennister> ok, here's the real prob: want to install kubuntu on emachines pc; it has one of those hidden recovery partitions at the end of the drive, and if I overwrite the mbr, I'll lose access to that recovery partition...any ideas as to what to do, besides backing up current mbr?
<dushara> Thanks. I'll have a look at the fedora link (didn't notice that before :-) )
<tekteen> dennister: you could leave it there
<tekteen> dennister: or back it up
<tekteen> dennister: do you have another hd to back it up to?
<tekteen> dennister: or do you want to leave it tere?
<dennister> tekteen: of course, but installing kubuntu will mean installing a new mbr if i want it to dual boot
<tekteen> dennister: kubuntu is smart
<tekteen> it knows how to start your recovery OS
<dennister> i know that...been working with it for 2.5 years
<tekteen> dennister: what is the problem?
<BluesKaj> dennister:  isn't there an option to copy the recovery partition to dvd and use that instead of the HDD ?
<BluesKaj> or only an option to boot into the recovery
<BluesKaj> ?
<chidam> tekteen:i'm getting a msg like unable to lock admin directory,is another process using it.I was trying to install vlc then..
<tekteen> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<dennister> don't think so...the point is that these recovery partitions are linked to the mbr (which is now windblows-only); by installing kubuntu i overwrite mbr to dual boot with grub...restoring original mbr would restore access to recovery partition, but destroy access to kubuntu
<dattl> hi
<siraj> hello
<dattl> is here anyone german online?
<dattl> lol - i hacked 127.0.0.1 ?
<x89x> anyone know how to change the refresh rate using xorg.conf ??
<chidam> thank u ubotu.its working
<tekteen> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<icanhasadmin> Ok, "x" did nothing, "startx" gave me a fatal error, no screens found.
<dennister> BluesKaj: i don't think there's any option to do anything else...u know winblows and these hidden recovery partitions...they don't think you'll ever want anything but winblows
<BluesKaj> dennister:  obviously trying Super Grub disk doesn't help
<tekteen> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<Antkin> siraj Welcome, do you have a problem?
<alec> hey i need kubunto help i jsut installed it
<siraj> yes
<tekteen> !ask|alec
<ubotu> alec: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dennister> BluesKaj: downloaded it, tried burning it 6 times to 3 different cdrw disks...always a problem with track 1
<alec> cant run video files
<x89x> jussi01 : know how to edit the xorg ?
<icanhasadmin> alec: install restricted drivers
<alec> and having a hard time downloading anything
<alec> how?
<chidam> sorry didnt know that,anyway nothing wrong in thanking a bot either
<Antkin> siraj Please give some details
<tekteen> chidam: np :-D
<siraj> how do u down load loime wire on kubuntu
<dennister> with gentoo's superrescuecd I did find out partition table, finally, hda-1, hda1 (windows) and hda-1, the actual recovery partition
<siraj> limewire*
<alec> i have no idea what im doing, new to linux
<tekteen> siraj: http://www.gnutellaforums.com/general-linux-support/39850-how-install-limewire-ubuntu-debian.html
<icanhasadmin> alec: you may want to do some research first. the answer to your question is relatively simple but you're going to run into many other issues without some reading
<siraj> yes
<siraj>  <tekteen>
<dattl> someone knows how i can get my girl back?
<alec> any recomendations on sites?
<icanhasadmin> So yeah, I booted into my recovery console... "x" did nothing, "startx" crashed, fatal error, "no screens". any ideas?
<tekteen> alec: linux.org
<alec> thanks alot
<chidam> alec:i'm a newto kubuntu  too,i'm downloading vlc for videos ,y dont u try that?
<tekteen> alec: you just need to play around with it
<rewati> tekteen i got my wireless workin
<alec> i tried vlc. cant download it
<tekteen> alec: I would suggest installing firefox (which you may know of)
<tekteen> rewati: cool
<rewati> tekteen thanks
<alec> i tried that too. cant
<x89x> virtualstation can run any windows application !!
<tekteen> rewati: np
<Antkin> alec have you been to kubuntu forums Help the new guy?
<siraj> yo tekteen how do you download limewire with kubutu
<alec> no
<burhan> slm
<burhan> hello
<burhan> i got a question
<burhan> may anyone help?
<siraj> wat damn it
<robotgeek> alec: why cant you download it using adept?
<Antkin> alec more than worth the visit for newbies
<rewati> tekteen one more problem my sound is not workin
<robotgeek> burhan: sure, ask away
<tekteen> siraj: I pointed you to a forum with an answer <http://www.gnutellaforums.com/general-linux-support/39850-how-install-limewire-ubuntu-debian.html>
<jussi01> !ask | burhan
<ubotu> burhan: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<alec> adept?
<tekteen> !soundrewati
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundrewati - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tekteen> !sound|rewati
<ubotu> rewati: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Antkin> burhan Welcome what is your question?
<siraj> thanks tekteen
<tekteen> siraj: np
<chidam> alec:SYSTEM>ADEPT PACKET MANAGER
<jussi01> Is anyone familiar with tv apps on linux? Im looking for an alternative to tv time/xawtv
<robotgeek> alec: http://www.kubuntu.org/doc/7.10/add-applications/C/index.html
<burhan> !ask does it matter if I upgrade my system with terminal or gui?
<tekteen> jussi01: mythtv?
<burhan> does it matter if I upgrade my system with terminal or gui?
<robotgeek> burhan: no, it does not. depends on what you are comfortable with
<jussi01> tekteen: hehe, the obviousone I overlooked :D
<tekteen> burhan: nope
<Antkin> Burham I use KDE it's one of the best GUI's
<burhan> does anyone know a guide to tweak my kubuntu?
<robotgeek> jussi01: i use both tvtime and mythtv; i just prefer tvtime, it is easier :)
<robotgeek> jussi01: i think kde also has an kdetv app
<jussi01> robotgeek: thanks. I cant seem to get sound out of tv time, perhaps Im missing something?
<burhan> and a list a respositories for 7.10
<jussi01> !nickspam > anto__
<tekteen> burhan: a list of which repos?
<anto__> <jussi01> oui ?
<tekteen> burhan: the default ones?
<burhan> no, additional list
<robotgeek> jussi01: you can play sound normally?
<jussi01> robotgeek: correct
<tekteen> burhan: have you heard of medibuntu?
<jussi01> anto__: please read the private message from ubotu
<tekteen> !medibuntu > burhan
<burhan> no, ill search
<robotgeek> jussi01: okay, is your line-in muted?
<alec> if i jsut searched for restricted drivers in adept. and downloaded. what have i done?
<jussi01> robotgeek: Im pretty sureIve got everything up, Ill just check one moment
<tekteen> burhan: also there is one for wine
<burhan> thank you tekteen
<tekteen> np
<maxym> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<chidam> tekteen:i installed vlc player,but videofiles not working,all i can see are bars
<tekteen> chidam: the problem might be with the video
<tekteen> chidam: not the player
<chidam> i tried many files,none seem to play...
<tekteen> chidam: that is odd
<tekteen> try to install w32codecs
<tekteen> !w32codecs | chidam
<ubotu> chidam: The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<burhan> which is the fastest and lightweight web browser for kubuntu?
<chidam> ok,i'll try it
<tekteen> burhan: konqueror is good
<tekteen> when it comes to speed
<siraj>  128.50.0.0
<jussi01> robotgeek: I think the line goes something like this: Dear sir, your son is an idiot :P (I only had svideo connected...)
<robotgeek> jussi01: i've been through there myself :)
<jussi01> robotgeek: thanks :D
<Gabe__> howdy folks... have a quick question about Belkin 54g USB
<robotgeek> Gabe__: ask away
<Gabe__> it was working fine until a couple of days ago, and now I can't actually use it... how can I remove/reinstall?
<rewati> tekteen V
<rewati> tekteen
<rewati> Audio output unavailable; the device is busy.
<rewati> xine parameters:
<rewati> amarok is giving this error
<tekteen> rewati: did it ever work?
<rewati> tekteen no
<tekteen> rewati: I do not know much about sound. sorry
<robotgeek> Gabe__: did you have to install any special drivers or did it work out of the box?
<Gabe__> out of the box initially...
<robotgeek> Gabe__: in a terminal, if you type "lsusb", do you see the card there?
<Gabe__> dl'd windows drivers to use with ndiswrapper... lemme check... it's booting right now
<robotgeek> Gabe__: i was wondering about that, when you said "out of the box", i though you meant plug and play.
<Gabe__> yeah...
<Gabe__> well, i didn't install the ndiswrapper or windows drivers... it was plug and play but when it wouldn't show any wireless networks in knetwork manager I started looking into other solutions.
<Gabe__> it is listed in lsusb
<Gabe__> iwconfig lists it as RT73 WLAN
<x89xx> how do i start virtualbox that i jsut installed ?? lol
<jhutchins> x89xx: Have you considered reading the f(ine) manual?
<alec> how do i access administration in kubunto?
<robotgeek> x89xx: System -> Innotek Virtual Box
<robotgeek> alec: Application Menu -> Settings
<robotgeek> Gabe__: what version of kubuntu are you using?
<alec> uh. not sure?
<Gabe__> 7.10
<alec> i believe so
<alec> im a linux virgin
<Gabe__> wish Kubuntu had a simple add/remove hardware wizard like windows
<robotgeek> Gabe__: oh, you just unplug it. also remove the ndiswrapper file, i think
<tekteen> Gabe__: except it actually installs programs
<tekteen> Gabe__: not just remove
<Gabe__> ndiswrapper isn't loaded...
<robotgeek> Gabe__: I think you are victim of this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22/+bug/134660
<robotgeek> Gabe__: i dont understand why it stopped working though, maybe a kernel update or so
<Gabe__> I think that's probably what did it because I did lose functionality after running update through adept.
<alec> waht happens if i disable a restricted driver?/
<robotgeek> Gabe__: just follow what you did the first time :)
<Gabe__> well, there's a slight problem with that... don't have a wired connection to fall back on... my neighbor is letting me use his connection over wireless.
<Gabe__> there a simple way to roll back to earlier kernel without breaking everything else?
<robotgeek> Gabe__: when you boot, grub probably has a menu
<robotgeek> Gabe__: just pick the older one
<Gabe__> only shows current kernel and the rescue mode kernel.
<Antkin> alec I started with Linux in 1999 Please do not be afraid to ask your questions we were all newbies once
<foibles> is it possible to format a non-depedent partition while logged on?
<foibles> im going to format my windows partition
<foibles> because i don't use it anymore
<alec> thanks
<dattl> how can i use my second windows.data-partition for linux?
<robotgeek> Gabe__: well, maybe then it was not a kernel update.
<dattl> mount -o doesnt work ...
<alec> am i helping myself any downloading upgrades in adept?
<robotgeek> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<robotgeek> dattl: ^^
<alec> and in downloading restricted drivers. how do i do that?
<x89x> when i press ctrl + shift + F1 what happens ?? anyone
<dattl> thx robotgeek but ntfs! what? ntfs! sda5 ?
<robotgeek> alec: which drivers do you need and why?
<BluesKaj> what's the command to make a folder into a bootable image file with growisofs ?
<robotgeek> dattl: you said you wanted to access windows partitions, right?
<dattl> i deletet my windows on c: and want my data on d: to be accessable
<jussi01> robotgeek: you still around? Im getting the top of the image displayed at the bottom of the screen. you seent his before?
<robotgeek> jussi01: wow. that's messed up
<chidam> what is a dcc chat?
<alec> i dont know specifically which.
<x89x> juss01 : when i press ctrl + shift + F1
<x89x> what happens ?
<alec> but im having trouble downloading stuff. like firefox for example
<dattl> robotgeek: yes aour were right but how?
<xxBasYxx> hi, i have clean minimal ubuntu install without any xsystem. i would like to install kubuntu but with KDE 4. xxx not defaut kubuntu KDE 3.5, where can i found list of packages tat i need to install ?
<Gabe__> ok... trying to build cvs driver and install that...but make says module file much too big (>1MB) check your kernel settings or use 'strip'
<Gabe__> says it was built successfully though.
<alec> and stuff keeps crashing on me. adept jsut did and konquerer
<Gabe__> now what?
<robotgeek> dattl: you have to identify which drive maps where (for example, c: might be /dev/hda1 and d: might be /dev/hda2) or so
<robotgeek> dattl: you might be able to use qtparted to tell you that
<x89x> whats ctrl + alt + F1 for ???/
<robotgeek> x89x: to switch to a console
<dattl> robotgeek: i know that it is sda5 with 80gb
<dattl> but i still cant
<dattl> use it to access windows
<robotgeek> dattl: access windows?
<dattl> i mean ntfs
<robotgeek> okay.
<dattl> ... ;)
<robotgeek> dattl: lemme look in my fstab
<dattl> whe i use my kubuntu browser it shows just bullshit
<alucardromero> Ticket #2454353: Kubuntu browser shows bullshit.
<alec> any advise on restricted drivers
<alec> and adept crashing
<robotgeek> dattl: http://www.kubuntu.org/doc/7.10/hardware/C/harddrives.html#mount-unmount-windows-partitions
<dattl> thx <alucardromero>  youve got the context
<x89x> how do i ecit that console robotgeek >
<dattl> i see you are tight
<alucardromero> :P
<dattl> ty robot
<robotgeek> x89x: hit crtl + alt + f7
<robotgeek> also try ctrl + alt + f8 :)
<nosrednaekim> alec» number one....don't use adept
<alec> ok.
<alec> what should i use
<jussi01> robotgeek: if you are interested to see: http://imagebin.eu/pics/f5c1ccdbf70b62c2ad02f328ff647964.png
<nosrednaekim> alec» use apt-get or synaptic and for restricted drivers use the restricted-manager-kde
<x89x> do 3D drivers work on fiesty ???
<x89x> openchrome 3d drivers
<robotgeek> jussi01: okay, i see what you mean
<jussi01> kinda frustrating
<alec> do i have those things
<nosrednaekim> x89x» good luck with that..never could get it working
<tekteen> x89x I only got 3D drivers working once
<tekteen> for ati
<tekteen> and I can not do it again :-)
<nosrednaekim> via is like 100 times worse
<chidam> tekteen:i installed w32codecs,i got the videos running,but once i rebooted the system i'm seeing the bars again
<robotgeek> jussi01: i don't have any idea why that is happening, maybe ask the tvtime folks?
<tekteen> chidam: that is odd
<x89x> nosrednaekim : could you get the 2d to work ??
<jussi01> robotgeek: do they have an IRC channel?
<tekteen> I have no idea
<Gabe__> ok... making some progress... I just compiled/installed/loaded the new rt73 driver
<nosrednaekim> x89x» I forget...
<chidam> tekteen:i chked if the w32codecs are installed,they were...
<nosrednaekim> i'm just using vesa right now :) (not this machine)
<tekteen> chidam: try reinstalling them
<chidam> ok
<Gabe__> now I can use the iwlist wlan0 scan command and I see three wireless networks....
<x89x> nosrednaekim : well i got 2d to work but i cant get to change the resoultion :)
<x89x> :(
<robotgeek> jussi01: /j #tvtime
<Gabe__> but knetwork manager still doesn't want to show me any wireless connections at all.
<nosrednaekim> x89x» hah.... I think that was my problem too come to think of it.... hence using vesa
<nosrednaekim> Gabe__» remove all lines refering to wlan0 from /etc/netowork/interfaces
<alec> how do use apt?
<nosrednaekim> !network
<nosrednaekim> *netowkr
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mikademus> Hi folks. Am sitting with my shiny new Kubuntu install for the very first time and enjoying the ride. Seems like it might replace my WinXP system. With Vista I got the irrestable urge to join the bright side...
<nosrednaekim> *network
<alec> and restricted manager kde
<x89x> nosrednaekim : Can you change the refresh rate in vesa ??
<nosrednaekim> x89x» AFAIK, yes
<robotgeek> alec: http://www.kubuntu.org/doc/7.10/add-applications/C/apt.html
<nosrednaekim> alec» the restricted-manager-kde is in system settings->advanced
<tekteen> alec: you can use adept instead off apt
<jussi01> robotgeek: never mind. it isnt tv times fault. /me curses the vcr
<tekteen> !apt|alec
<ubotu> alec: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<robotgeek> alec: the restricted manager will show oyu if it has any restricted drivers that it can use.
<robotgeek> jussi01: heh.
<alec> how do i get into apt
<alec> do i have it?
<tekteen> alec: yes you have it
<alec> someone told me not to use adept
<tekteen> me
<mikademus> Anyway, since I'm new, I hope I could get some help. I'm trying to build the Kooldock KDE add-on, but getting some errors. Someone with any experience of this app?
<tekteen> alec: adept is an easy frontend
<Gabe__> AWSOME!!!!
<tekteen> !adept | alec
<ubotu> alec: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<robotgeek> mikademus: did it ./configure correctly?
<Gabe__> working much better now..
<alec> easy front end?//
<robotgeek> Gabe__: awesome :)
<Arwen> alec, APT (advanced packaging tool) is the backend to a variety of package managers (of which, one is adept)
<Arwen> now, whether or not you like Adept...
<alec> i see
<tekteen> alec: it has a gui interface
<mikademus> robotgeek: no, that's the step that failed
<Arwen> I recommend using Synaptic, but it's up to you to find what works
<tekteen> !apt|alec
<ubotu> alec: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<robotgeek> mikademus: what does it tell you? please use a !pastebin
<tekteen> this will tell you how to use apt
<Gabe__> guess I'll try a reboot on the box and make sure everything works....
<alec> i dont know how to get into apt.
<tekteen> alec: apt is a command line tool
<tekteen> alec: you need to open a konsole and use it as a command
<alec> i dont know that i know how to do any of that
<tekteen> or use adept
<mikademus> Sorry, don't know what a !pastebin is, I'm a Linux newb and a bit of an IRC boob, but the error was "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<alec> i cant open adept it crashes
<tekteen> ok
<nosrednaekim> mikademus» "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<alec> and how do i open a console
<mikademus> nosrednaekim: thnx,brb
<nosrednaekim> mikademus» you can also grab kooldock very easily with "sudo apt-get install kooldock"
<tekteen> alec: go to the K (start) menu > system > konsole
<chidam> tekteen:no luck,reinstalled vlc,w32codes,what should i do?
<alec> ok
<tekteen> chidam: try it in kaffiene again
<chidam> same bars there too
<chidam> tekteen:same bars there too
<tekteen> I do not know
<alec> this may be useless, i dont know  a thing about this comand line business
<Arwen> alec, I suggest you try to learn some of it (on your own time). There's really nothing wrong with adept though.
<tekteen> alec: you will only learn if you try
<tekteen> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Gabe__> no good after a reboot...
<mikademus> nosrednaekim: ok, that sounds like an easier path, but I think the atp package is a bit dated, though
<nosrednaekim> !info kooldock
<ubotu> kooldock (source: kooldock): Dock for KDE with cool visual enhancements. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 523 kB, installed size 980 kB
<nosrednaekim> .3 ?
<burhan> hi ppl
<mikademus> Seems like 0.4.7 is the latest according to the homepage
<tekteen> burhan: hi
<burhan> i need a really extensive repository
<robotgeek> mikademus: you can probably also do a "sudo apt-get build-dep kooldock", which should give you most of the stuff you need
<DexterF> !ntp
<ubotu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<burhan> which includes everything possible
<tekteen> burhan: the ubuntu one is the most extensive
<x89x> anyone when i use virtualbox, i have to specify a virtual hard disk. cannot the virtual disk be on an anotehr location than HOME ?? I want to choose another drive
<tekteen> burhan: others each have one or two packages
<tekteen> burhan: like the wine repo
<Gabe__> gonna take a break from this... I'm too frustrated.
<adz21c> x89x: yea i can't see why not, as long as u have write access
<tekteen> burhan: medibuntu is the most extensive one that is not ubuntu
<robotgeek> Gabe__: drink some coffee, smoke a ciggarette and get back at it :)
<x89x> adz21c : they are NTFS drives
<mikademus> Hmm, is the error "Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?" related to me mistyping the root pswd?
<robotgeek> mikademus: no, it means you probably have adept or something running
<ubuntu__> list
<chidam> hi ppl,i'm not able to view videos,i'm only seeing bars in my players(vlc,kafeinne),but sound is ok,wat shld i do?
<adz21c> x89x: that might be a problem just cos of permission not working there so running stuff from there is touchy
<mikademus> Just like to say that I'm grateful for helping a n3wblar out, hoping I'm not trying your patience
<nosrednaekim> chidam» I think jussi01 is havin the same problem
<robotgeek> mikademus: this is a help channel. that's what we do, help :)
<nosrednaekim> mikademus» don't worry about it :)
<chidam> and i've installed w32codecs
<mikademus> I am still grateful :)
<robotgeek> chidam: can we try playing the video?
<tekteen> and it worked for chidam until he rebooted
<chidam> ya
<x89x> how do i get NTFS wriote access in UBUNTU ???
<chidam> robotgeek:ya
<robotgeek> !ntfs > x89x
<x89x> nothing came up robotgeek
<icanhasadmin> why is xgl such crap?
<chidam> jussi01:hi,did u have problems playing ur vidoes?
<joh6nn> when i'm using screen, bash color codes seem to be ignored.  googling indicates this is probably due to a lack of termcap info for screen.  anyone know how i can fix this?
<jussi01> chidam: no. i had some tvtime issues.
<mikademus> Ah, it seems it might have been the x libs that were missing when doing the ./configure
<robotgeek> x89x: http://www.kubuntu.org/doc/7.10/hardware/C/harddrives.html#mount-unmount-windows-partitions
<chidam> jussi01:ok,sorry for bothering u
<Antkin> Hello
<jussi01> !ntfs-3g > x89x
<robotgeek> joh6nn: what terminal program are you using?
<nosrednaekim> jussi01» whoops... wrong person :)
<icanhasadmin> is fglrx a reasonable alternative to xgl or should i be looking elsewhere?
<joh6nn> robotgeek: konsole, TERM=xterm
<nosrednaekim> icanhasadmin» the later fglrx releases are, yes not the one in the repositories though
<icanhasadmin> lets assume i'd like to try the ones in the repositories, how do i tell ubuntu to use them after installed? do i have to edit something?
<robotgeek> joh6nn: oh okay. the reason i asked is , i just got a similiar message using urxvt and screen.
<robotgeek> i never got that message before though
<dattl> hey robogeek you are really tight! btw
<joh6nn> heh
<joh6nn> robotgeek: screen used to work fine for me; i know it worked in 7.04
<robotgeek> joh6nn: well, i guess we now have two problems instead of one, lol
<mikademus> ls
<robotgeek> joh6nn: it still works fine for me, except the one error for missing the color "pink"
 * robotgeek wonders
<joh6nn> robotgeek: heh.  i don't get any colors at all
<chidam> tekteen:i dont what could possibly go wrong when rebooting!!!
<joh6nn> i have to manually set TERM to something else in order to get colors
<joh6nn> but then i don't get the other xterm behaviors i want
<robotgeek> did you try xterm-color?
<Antkin> joh6nn Do you have a question?
<joh6nn> robotgeek: yeah, i did
<mikademus> Wow, hey, look at that config script go! /me is happy camper with illusory feeling of control :P
<robotgeek> mikademus: sweet. have fun, and build safe!
<Trondern> i dont know if i curse in church here but its easy to get gnome on kubuntu i guess ^^
<joh6nn> Antkin: when i'm using screen, bash color codes seem to be ignored.  googling indicates this is probably due to a lack of termcap info for screen.  i'm trying to find out how to fix this
<chidam> hi pplcan anyone help me,i'm not able to view videos,i'm only seeing bars in my players(vlc,kafeinne),but sound is ok,wat shld i do?
<burhan> is there any gui software to configure everything in my kubuntu?
<robotgeek> chidam: i asked if you could link to the video, if possible?
<joh6nn> burhan: what are you trying to configure?
<burhan> something like windows control panel
<burhan> im searching for
<tekteen> burhan: system settings
<joh6nn> burhan: in the K menu, you want the System Settings icon
<burhan> i know it but i want something more extensive
<joh6nn> burhan: that's all there is
<chidam> robotgeek:no,the video is in my harddisk,plus i'm not able to play anyvideos at all
<burhan> oh i c
<robotgeek> chidam: oh okay.
<icanhasadmin> This is very odd. I set ubuntu to use open source Radeon drivers in and when I reboot XGL is still running, what gives?
<burhan> how about theme managers? which one do you advice?
<chidam> and i installed vlc player and w32codecs on tekteen's suggestion
<joh6nn> burhan: i don't use any
<chidam> but after i rebooted i couldnt see them again
<tekteen> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<burhan> thank you joh6nn
<joh6nn> ; )
<tekteen> burhan: listen to ubotu
<joh6nn> i think you meant to thank tekteen, though
<tekteen> ubotu is smart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is smart - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tekteen> nm XD
<chidam> robotgeek:and i installed vlc player and w32codecs on tekteen's suggestion,things worked fine,but once i rebooted,i started seeing bars again
<robotgeek> chidam: how about libxine-extracodecs ? have you installed that?
<icanhasadmin> uboutu fglrx
<icanhasadmin> ubotu fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chidam> robotgeek:nope
<robotgeek> chidam: i think that is the only thing i have installed.
<tekteen> libxine1-ffmpeg not libxine-extracodecs
<chidam> ok,i'll try them and get back to u guys....
<robotgeek> thanks tekteen :)
<tekteen> robotgeek: np
<joh6nn> robotgeek: you said you're seeing an error message about pink?
<Gabe__> robotgeek:  followed thru the readme in the rt73 driver source and have wlan0 associated with my network, have the key, etc...
<Gabe__> how do I actually connect from commandline?
<Antkin> joh6nn Have you posted your problem on the Kubuntu forums?
<chidam> robotgeek,tekteen:ffmpeg is installed
<icanhasadmin> Ok now i'm confused. What command would I use to find out what video drivers i'm currently utilizing?
<chidam> robotgeek:interesting thing is if i install libxine extracodes,ffmpeg gets removed...
<robotgeek> joh6nn: yes
<joh6nn> robotgeek: PM the error to me?
<robotgeek> sure
<robotgeek> joh6nn: how interesting, i dont see it anymore, lol
<joh6nn> heh
<burhan> i need something like limewire
<burhan> do you know any?
<chidam> tekteen:ffmpeg is installed,but no change
<joh6nn> burhan: apollo
<chidam> robotgeek:ffmpeg is installed,but no change
<burhan> where can i get it
<robotgeek> chidam: i am not on my normal install of kubuntu, i think i might be useless here
<chidam> robotgeek:ok,thanks for the help :)
<robotgeek> !frostwire > burhan
<tekteen> chidam: I do not not know what to do. sorry
<robotgeek> burhan: i use gtk-gnutella from time to time though
<chidam> tekteen:np,thanks for the help :)
<nosrednaekim> heh... i'm here from dapper.... such darkages :)
<robotgeek> nosrednaekim: i think i am on gutsy on my other install, but i am not sure, lol
<chidam> tekteen:btw,as u said ubotu is vry smart,wonder how they programmed it so....
<nosrednaekim> you probably are... this release is almost 2 years old.
<nixternal> burhan: frostwire too, it is exactly like limewire
<tekteen> chidam: you did not see what happend after it
<burhan> which is the best
<burhan> ?
<tekteen> ubotu is smart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is smart - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tekteen> chidam: that is what is funny ^
<icanhasadmin> ubotu relationships
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about relationships - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<icanhasadmin> :P
<chidam> tekteen:lol yeah
<nixternal> burhan: personel preference really, but if you are familiar with limewire, then frostwire will be right up your alley
<nosrednaekim> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<icanhasadmin> th lulz
<robotgeek> chidam: on another note, do you use compiz or anything similiar?
<chidam> robotgeek:nope
<tekteen> !life
<ubotu> life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<chidam> !George Bush
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about george bush - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<burhan> how can i install apollon
<nosrednaekim> !info apollon
<robotgeek> chidam: okay, that does happen from time to time. running compiz meses up video. well, just a thought
<ubotu> apollon (source: apollon): KDE-based interface to the giFT file-sharing system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2.1-2 (gutsy), package size 442 kB, installed size 1664 kB
<nosrednaekim> chidam: "sudo apt-get install apollon"
<burhan> thanks
<mikademus> nosrednaekim, robotgeek, everything worked and I feel I learned a little something to boot. Thanks for the help!
<robotgeek> nixternal: i've been messing with ubuntu studio , so that i can suggest a few alternatives to my friends who are active video uploaders. so far, so good
<icanhasadmin> !hal
<ubotu> For an informative description of the Hardware Abstraction Layer , go to this site : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer
<chidam> nosrednaekim:hi,can u help me,i'm not able to view videos,i'm only seeing bars in my players(vlc,kafeinne),but sound is ok,wat shld i do?
<nosrednaekim> mikademus: you are welcome :)
<nosrednaekim> ChaosMachine: affraid I can't... what video drivers are you using?
<chidam> nosrednaekim:liddvdcss2
<nosrednaekim> chidam: I mean for your graphics card
<Gabe__> thx for the help folks... need sleep... bye!
<Erickj92> how do i make it so i can install GNOME games on kubuntu?
<chidam> nosrednaekim:oh,i'm using ati radeon xpress200
<nosrednaekim> chidam: with the fglrx drivers?
<nosrednaekim> Erickj92: you can by default... just grab them
<Erickj92> how?
<Erickj92> i tried to make the gnome games package, put it said it could not find python
<chidam> nosrednaekim:sorry,i'm a newbie to linux,so i have no idea abt wat fglrx drivers are.....
<nosrednaekim> Erickj92: compile it?
<Erickj92> yes
<Erickj92> i typed "make" and it didnt wor
<nosrednaekim> chidam: did you install the drivers for your videocard? in restricted-manager?
<nosrednaekim> Erickj92: don't compile them... get them from the repositories
<chidam> nosrednaekim:no,how shld i do that
<nosrednaekim> !info gnome-games
<ubotu> gnome-games (source: gnome-games): games for the GNOME desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.20.1-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1514 kB, installed size 4004 kB
<nosrednaekim> chidam: systemsettings->advanced->restricted-manager
<Erickj92> so: sudo apt-get install gnome-games?
<nosrednaekim> yes
<Erickj92> ok, thanks
<emilsedgh> what is the status of gnome games? they have good quality? i never tried
<Erickj92> i love the same gnome game
<nosrednaekim> Erickj92: always look in the repositories before trying to compile
<Erickj92> it just lacks the feature of clear scores
<nosrednaekim> emilsedgh: some are OK.... I prefer the kde ones though.
<Erickj92> nosredaekim, just come in here and say: !info <packagenamehere>?
<nosrednaekim> Erickj92: well, you can "apt-cache search <packagename>" from the command line which does the same thing
<Erickj92> ok
<chidam> nosrednaekim:thanks,i'm installing it now....
<emilsedgh> nosrednaekim: do they have good quality as kde4 games?
<nosrednaekim> emilsedgh: not as pretty :)
<nosrednaekim> and nothing really original like kspaceduel (love that game)
<emilsedgh> nosrednaekim: you have to try Kollision! its so fun, will come with 4.1
<nosrednaekim> haven't tried it... is it like jazzball?
<nosrednaekim> BRB... gotta get out of this stone-age dapper :)
<xxBasYxx> how can share desktop on kubuntu computer and what i need to use to connesct that remote desktop, i am on kubuntu too?
<sMonk> Hello.
<Erickj92> hello sMonk
<Antkin> Monk Welcome do you have a problem?
<mikademus> Gotta say, in spite of my misgivings, I am enjoying my Kubuntu experience. It is relatively smooth sailing and quite painless. And it does look easthetically comparable to Vista. Am really looking forward to a stable KDE4.
<sMonk> I'm having a problem playing videos. Every video player seems to be messed up and all players give me an error. For example VLC gives me: Cannot set locale
<Erickj92> heh, not even close to vista
<Erickj92> vista is ugly
<Erickj92> kubuntu is sexy
<swatto> when will we know when KDE4 is stable?
<mikademus> I tried the beta, but it was almost unusable, unfortunately
<spiroo> You never know. Hopefully KDE4.1 will be more user-friendly in July this year
<Erickj92> how can you tell which KDE you have?
<mikademus> Yeah, but what I got between the crashed was one extremely beatiful sytem
<Antkin> Monk I use Kaffiene without any problems
<nosrednaekim> Erickj92» click "help->about kde" in any kde app
<spiroo> You look which version you download?
<mikademus> Anyone who knows how to install Matisse?
<sMonk> Kaffiene has a messed up display too
<Erickj92> 3.5
<nosrednaekim> mikademus» its no longer buggy, but its missing alot of features
<Erickj92> heh
<Erickj92> i hear KDE4 is good, but doesnt let you customize things enough
<mikademus> I tried the Kub/KDE4 alpha, and it didn't go well with my system :(
<sMonk> so does MPlayer
<nosrednaekim> oh... well THATS buggy :)
<mikademus> hehe, yeah, I noticed
<nosrednaekim> Erickj92» just plasma... everything else is just as configurable
<mikademus> but it looked extremely good
<sMonk> yeah
<nosrednaekim> i'm runing 4.0.1 right now  and have been for 3 months....rock olid
<spiroo> the application menu does not look very well though :D
<Erickj92> i love KDE. i cant stand GNOME
<spiroo> No KDE4.0.1 is not solid/stable
<nosrednaekim> spiroo» you can change it... there is a classicalmenu that no-one mentions for some reason
<mikademus> Being new to Linux, but a poweruser in other system, I could't stand Gnome, felt claustrophibic in the extreme
<nosrednaekim> is for me.. but I have heards report it not, so i'm not telling anyone to jump on it.
<spiroo> okay, but I guess that menu does not fit into KDE4 does it not?
<sMonk> I get: Cannot set locale  for VLC and : gnome_screensaver_control()  for MPlayer and Kaffiene is just a messed up video screen with no movie.. I get sound out of all 3
<nosrednaekim> spiroo» it does... I can send you a screen shot if you'd like
<mikademus> But the Mandriva was a very good distro, it detected and set up virtually all my hardware, which no other distro managed. But Gnome killed it for me
<uboat> hello
<spiroo> nosrednaekim: Just try desktop effects and you are screwed. My whole system failed.
<Erickj92> GNOME is just to far away from anything ive seen. been on windows my whole life, and KDE is the closest ive seen to windows
<nosrednaekim> spiroo» desktop effect are rock solid too :)
<BluesKaj> no kde on mandriva ?
<Antkin> Monk have you taken the advise on how to set up DVD in kaffiene it is on the forum
<mikademus> Perhaps as an option, but installed as Gnome
<spiroo> Not for me, when I changed settings, screen went black as the darkest shadow you ever seen.
<mikademus> #-FF-FF-FF-FF?
<spiroo> v4.0.2 is out soon btw.
<Antkin> BluesKaj I have used Mandriva for three years what do you mean no KDE?
<mikademus> So, anyway, anybody who knows who to install Matisse?
<spiroo> I hope some apps are coming soon. You cannot do anything for the moment in KDE4. Except those boring little games :D
<adz21c> Hi, for a while now I not been able to have a bootsplash screen (infact it gives me issues with the live cd for install) It was an on and off issue with feisty, but gutsy i can't at all. Is this a known issue? (Gutsy x64)
<sMonk> Antkin:  This is a very new problem. I was watching videos not more than 3 days ago. I don't know what happend.. VLC player for instance started giving that error "Cannot set locale " but could still see the video, now nothing
<adz21c> It just crashes my system at boot up
<Antkin> Monk have you posted on Kubuntu software forum?
<sMonk> Not as of yet. I just thought I'd try here first
<Antkin> Monk first choice Kubuntu forum second chice IRC
<spiroo> btw, does somebody know what the difference is from kde v3.5.8 -> kde v3.5.9
<sMonk> Oh ok.
<mikademus> Wow, a really nice suite of default apps installed with 7.10, I'm really likeing Amorak!
<nosrednaekim> spiroo» for kubuntu, not much.
<nosrednaekim> spiroo» mostly a better KDE PIM, but kubuntu already had it
<spiroo> okay :P
<nosrednaekim> mikademus» amarok rocks:)
<mikademus> I'm noticing!
<nosrednaekim> spiroo» and i've heard alot of problems
<spiroo> I guess I have to wait then for the big changes for KDE.
 * regeya fires up quod libet :->
<spiroo> nosrednaekim: Like what problems?
<nosrednaekim> spiroo» just acting buggy, high CPU ue when pluigging external drives, freezing... yeah
<spiroo> I have not noticed any bug of that kind anyway.
<Antkin> mikademus noticing what?
<spiroo> Wondering something else, the website http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com. Will those changes affect kubuntu or is kubuntu a development for itself? Ubuntu and Kubuntu seems to diff quite much. Even if most people say the only difference is desktop system.
<nosrednaekim> spiroo» you can file wishes for kubuntu, yes
<nosrednaekim> spiroo» and any kernel/driver stuff should be the same
<spiroo> okay, yes I posted a wish for an update on Grub. Seems many people complain regarding bootup :D
<spiroo> I know about grub2. But I think they/we should think out of the box and develop a new boot loader. Grub is old-school :P
<Y-Town> I am getting ready to edit my menus is KDE to look and feel the way I want them to...  Is there a file I can make a copy of before starting incase I  dont like the outcome?
<nosrednaekim> Y-Town» I think you can restore it to deafults
<mikademus> Antkin: that Amorak rocks :)
<mikademus> And the music I'm playing, come to think of it
<mikademus> Though remixes of ROb Hubbard's "Commando" soundtrack can't fail
<spiroo> Amarok ;)
<mikademus> lol, kay, I'll get the hang of it eventually
<spiroo> yes, Amarok beats Rhytmbox, Singbird, Winamp, XMMS and every single music player in the world! :D
<spiroo> *songbird
<mikademus> Well, I do love my Foobar2000 for my WInXP setup
<mikademus> Hmm, since I am chatting in here, I could ask you what you think of the chances of success for my diabolic plan
<mikademus> The only things keeping my on Windows is Photoshop, MS Office and Visual Studio 2008
<mikademus> Can I run Photoshop CS3 and VS2008 under Linux/Wine?
<Y-Town> I am getting ready to edit my menus in kde and was wondering if there is a file I can backup before I start incase I want to go back to the way it currently is?
<adz21c> mikademus: photoshop i think is a possibility, as for Vs2k8 i am thinking unlikely
<nosrednaekim> mikademus» little hint... BTW, don't try it here, but "/media" will automatically display what yu are listening too
<mikademus> Ah, that could get messy if too many do it... I immediately though about channels filled with adolescents *shudders*
<nosrednaekim> XD
<Erickj92> what is a good program that is like microsoft money for kubuntu?
<mikademus> So, is there a consensus that Visual Studio might be a problem to get to work under Wine?
<adz21c> mikademus: i would think so, personally i run XP under virtualbox for vs2k5, runs as if i am in windows
<nosrednaekim> !info kmymoney
<ubotu> Package kmymoney does not exist in gutsy
<nosrednaekim> mikademus» definately.... but ask in #winehq
<nosrednaekim> !info kmymoney2
<ubotu> kmymoney2 (source: kmymoney2): personal finance manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.7-2 (gutsy), package size 7078 kB, installed size 14424 kB
<icanhasadmin> ok i'm officially frustrated. HOW DO I UNINSTALL XGL? It's driving me nuts it won't go away.
<nosrednaekim> !info gnucash
<ubotu> gnucash (source: gnucash): A personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.1-1ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 1746 kB, installed size 5360 kB
<Erickj92> thanks
<nosrednaekim> icanhasadmin» "sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl"
<icanhasadmin> nosrednaekim: if this works i love you, seriously.
<Erickj92> lol
<Erickj92> nosrdnekim, looks like you'll have a new fan
<Antkin> norsednaekin Hello
<nosrednaekim> icanhasadmin» you'll need to log out and then back in
<mikademus> Ok, so virtualisation is the way to go, then. :( But I'll ask in their channel, too.
<icanhasadmin> nosrednaekim: I figured, thanks. I should note, I only love you if uninstalling xgl fixes my issue ;)
<icanhasadmin> brb
<mikademus> Speaking of virtualisation, is there a VM that can emulate different graphics adapters? Say a 3Dfx Voodoo?
<icanhasadmin> Yep, I love you.
<icanhasadmin> Seriously, I really do.
<icanhasadmin> So now a question. Why is XGL made of such fail? and was it maybe a botched install or is it really just that bad?
<Erickj92> rofl
<Erickj92> i just did "sudo apt-get install kde4games" and it did all the steps, but where are the kde4games at?
<nosrednaekim> icanhasadmin» you need a decent graphics card
<nosrednaekim> Erickj92» uhh those are gonna be pretty old...
<Arwen> icanhasadmin, XGL is made of fail because it's a hack of X
<nosrednaekim> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Arwen> and because, well, yeah
<nosrednaekim> it was made by Novell ;)
<icanhasadmin> Ok, well I can see both of your arguments.. butttt....
<Blsh> how come on lspci i don't see my wifi device?
<Erickj92> what is an awesome game taht is 3d, and that will keep me entertained for hours?
 * Arwen used to have fglrx running in XGL. Buggy piece of junk...
<icanhasadmin> nosrednaekim: if it's my crappy graphics card (which i admit is bad), why does fglrx CLAIM to support it?
<Arwen> Erickj92, Unreal Tournament 3
<icanhasadmin> and i'm assuming fglrx installed xgl, because i didn't install xgll in any other way
<Erickj92> sweet
<Arwen> icanhasadmin, well, it claims to support a lot of things (note that if you're lucky, you can use fglrx Catalyst 8.2 and dodge XGL altogether)
<icanhasadmin> Arwen: Ultimately it would be nice if I could get it to work that way. I fear i lack neccesary expertise.
<Arwen> bah, I tried it on my X300SE
<Arwen> it didn't work (and it made the login screen unreadable too)
<Arwen> and then the l-r-m team laughed at me when I filed a bug report
<Arwen> so back on the free drivers for me...
<x89x> how do i install kdevelop anyone ??????
<icanhasadmin> Actually.. wait.. I HAD IT working. Because I was able to run "Phun" which requires open GL, and I didn't have XGL installed.
<nosrednaekim> icanhasadmin» what graphics car?
<icanhasadmin> xpress 200m, absolute garbage.. but as i said it worked with Phun, which was primary reason for seeking out drivers
<nosrednaekim> icanhasadmin» yep.. that works... running one right now
<nosrednaekim> well, xpress1100, but its the same thing inside
<x89x> kdevelop anyone ???
<nosrednaekim> icanhasadmin» bug XGL has nothing to do with openGL games
<nosrednaekim> *but
<nosrednaekim> icanhasadmin» did you install the resticted driver?
<x89x> anyoneeeee /???
<nosrednaekim> !info kdevelop
<ubotu> kdevelop (source: kdevelop): An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.0-0ubuntu2.1 (gutsy), package size 8840 kB, installed size 26992 kB
<Blsh> why do i only see 1 realtek device?
<Blsh> (via lspci)
<dewitt> im am running kubuntu 7:04 adept shows version upgrade, what is the upgrade.
<nosrednaekim> Blsh» you have two?
<frank23> dewitt: upgrade to 7.10 I would think
<Blsh> yes, i have the hard line (eth0) and a wifi by them (rtl8187B)
<mikademus> Hmm, is this a bug? I have added a second panel to the desktop, but I can only configure the 1st from the panel settings, even when I go through the 2nd one to get to the settings?
<dewitt> thanks
<nosrednaekim> sure that a realtek not a ralink?
<Blsh> realtek
<Blsh> i just looked at the card
<nosrednaekim> mikademus» run "dcop kicker kicker restart" and it should work corrrectly
<mikademus> from console?
<Blsh> reguardless how come i only see 1 ethernet card with lspci
<nosrednaekim> Blsh» could you pastebin your lspci?
<nosrednaekim> mikademus» that will work
<Blsh> nosrednaekim, i cant because i have no internet :(
<nosrednaekim> mikademus» you need to restart the panel
<Blsh> (on that pc)
<nosrednaekim> (which is what that does)
<frank23> dewitt: the kubuntu upgrader program was not too stable when I used it so be backup your files and be ready to reinstall 7.10 if it craps out on you
<regeya> this weekend sucked.  it's been warm, sunny, and I haven't felt like doing a drn thing.  everyone at my house is sick including me.
<mikademus> Yeah, that did it. What did I do? Seems like very strane syntax...
<nosrednaekim> Blsh» right.... you only see one network device?
<Blsh> yes
<nosrednaekim> what does "iwconfig" say?
<Blsh> is there another command like lkspci that show all devices?
<regeya> I wont even say that I did a dist-upgrade to upgrade; that's not the tool you use to upgrade *buntu, even though that's precisely what dist-upgrade is there for
<nosrednaekim> dewitt» it may be 7.10 still(there was a bug) but it sould be 8.04, so be careful
<Blsh> nosrednaekim, by default the card does not work
<nosrednaekim> Blsh» "lshw"
<eddy> hi ... someone know about a c++ irc channel or a develop irc channel
<nosrednaekim> #cpp, but they are awful restrictive there
<eddy> maybe other
<icanhasadmin> nosrednaekim: sorry i was afk, yeah i installed restricted, i didn't think i installed xgl tho
<Blsh> i don't even see my wifi card :(
<icanhasadmin> restricted includes it maybe?
<nosrednaekim> icanhasadmin» run "glxinfo | grep -i Direct"
<icanhasadmin> well i uninstalled restricted since
<nosrednaekim> icanhasadmin» install it again.
<icanhasadmin> I was about to reinstall tho now that i know xgl was the issue
<icanhasadmin> is the repository ok?
<nosrednaekim> icanhasadmin» thats what gives you OpenGL
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<icanhasadmin> oh now i remember, compiz wouldn't work without xgl. is that normal?
<mikademus> Ok, well, that's it for my first Linux experience in 11 years. You have helped making it a good one. I'd like to dedicate this my cherry to all of you! ^^
<nosrednaekim> icanhasadmin» yes.
<Daisuke_Laptop> isn't xgl deprecated now?
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop» in hardy it will be obsolete
<Daisuke_Laptop> i can't imagine why anyone would still be using that hackish solution for any reason
<icanhasadmin> is hardy the next ubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> icanhasadmin» yurp...
<Blsh> but i see how come i can use the card in vista but, linux can not even see it???
<icanhasadmin> sorry i'm not smarter :P glad someone helped out mikademus...
<pushax> hi all.  should I use sane or xsane on kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> pushax» xsane is just a frontend to sane iirc
<icanhasadmin> oh, btw, you can also "touch" to fix the kde panel issue.. and it's more fun for newbs ;)
<Daisuke_Laptop> Blsh: linux isn't windows.
<Dominic> hey.  Does anybody know a way to reset the KDE menu back to the original set of items for the apps installed?
<Blsh> your right linux is better :D, but i need wifi (lol)
<nosrednaekim> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Daisuke_Laptop> Blsh: lspci | grep Wi
<nosrednaekim> Blsh» ndisrapper i probabably your best bet....
<pushax> nosrednaekim: little confused.  does iirc still mean scanner interfacing?
<Daisuke_Laptop> uh
<nosrednaekim> pushax» "if I remember correctly" :)
<Blsh> nosrednaekim, but nothing can see the device :(
<Daisuke_Laptop> Blsh: did you do what i asked?
<icanhasadmin> lol @ iirc
<Blsh> nothing comes up Daisuke_Laptop, sorry didn't see your message
<Daisuke_Laptop> hmm
<Daisuke_Laptop> yep, ndiswrapper
<s> Есть рус?
<Blsh> ndiswrapper does not even see the card...
<nosrednaekim> Blsh» with the windows driver?
<Daisuke_Laptop> ndiswrapper won't unless you install the windows driver for it.
<Blsh> yes with the windows driver
<Blsh> it says driver installed (nothing about hardware present)
<nosrednaekim> Blsh» ouch.
<bfrog> Blsh: what does dmesg say
<bfrog> anything?
<Blsh> what do i search dmesg for?
<bfrog> lemme check, probably eth
<bfrog> dmesg | grep eth
<Daisuke_Laptop> eth, wlan, ath...
<Blsh> it only has something about the hardline not the wifi :-\
<icanhasadmin> is this a laptop Blsh?
<LjL> !ru | s
<ubotu> s: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bfrog> if your card has a hardware switch to turn power on/off it may not turn it on automatically
<bfrog> google your laptop make a model and linux
<Blsh> the light is on
<Daisuke_Laptop> if the actual hardware switch for the wifi is off, there shall be facepalms all around
<bfrog> you probably aren't the first one
<Blsh> nothing comes up i have looked
<Daisuke_Laptop> what's the make and model?
<icanhasadmin> Blsh: what color is the light?
<Blsh> Gateway Mt6017
<Blsh> blue :D
<icanhasadmin> just making sure :D
<Blsh> i have bios turn the card on automaticall
<pablo> hello
<bfrog> what kind of card is it?
<bfrog> bcm?
<nosrednaekim> hey pablo
<Blsh> realtek 8187B
<pablo> how do I uninstall Elisa Media Center?
<pablo> or any program instaled with python setup.py install?
<pablo> i cant find anything in google
<nosrednaekim> pablo» does python setup.py have any options? like --uninstall?
<Daisuke_Laptop> python setup.py uninstall or python setup.py remove?
<pablo> no
<s> Можете помочь?  Kopete   можно научить русскому языку?
<pablo> doesnt work
<pablo> any idea?
<nosrednaekim> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<frank23> pablo: where was it installed?
<pablo> Elisa Media Center
<pablo> from source
<icanhasadmin> ... isnt the 8187 an external usb card?
<frank23> pablo: I don't know... did you check the
<frank23> pablo: Elisa documentation?
<Daisuke_Laptop> Blsh: use the win98 driver with ndiswrapper.
<pablo> a litle bit
<pablo> i cant find how to do it
<nosrednaekim> ya vista drivers don't work with ndiswrapper yet.
<Blsh> yes i was using the win98
<Blsh> but reguardless of the driver shouldn't it show up in lshw or lspci????
<nosrednaekim> hmm true
<Antkin> Blsh Win 98 no longer safe on the internet
<Dominic> Blsh: is this a laptop?
<x89x> how do i delete fiels using the xterminal >>?
<Dominic> x89x: rm filename
<x89x> Dominic : I want to remove the backup of my xorg. The file name is xorg.conf.20080303045834. SO i typed in  rm  etc\x11\xorg.conf.20080303045834
<x89x> its not working ?? Is tehre something wrong in that ?
<Dominic> x89x: two things, you need to use "sudo" to get root permissions as it's a system file.  Secondly, you need forward slashes on Linux (/), not backslashes.  You probably want one in front of etc also.  So /etc/x11/xorg.conf.2008...  Lastly, backups are good and it probably doesn't take up much space :)
<nosrednaekim> x89x» no need to remove that
<nosrednaekim> Dominic» and that was 3 things ;)
<Dominic> they just kept coming :)
<x89x> I have 3 backups dominic. My working copy is the best. I have just edited the screen refresh rate
<x89x> nosrednaekim : I am not able to remove it !! Its giving an error saying no such file or directory !!
<nosrednaekim> x89x» forthly... you have to start with /etc
<Dominic> x89x: use your tab key to automatically complete what you're typing - it'll ensure the file exists and avoids mistakes
<x89x> I typed
<x89x> x89x@x89x-desktop:~$ sudo rm /etc/x11/xorg.conf.20080303045834
<x89x> rm: cannot remove `/etc/x11/xorg.conf.20080303045834': No such file or directory
<nosrednaekim> apparently it doesn't exist
<x89x> the files is there. and tab is not doing anything here :(
<nosrednaekim> how do you know its there?
<Dominic> try doing "ls /etc/x11/"
<x89x> even after /etc/!!!
<nosrednaekim> uhh.... its an upper case X BTW
<x89x> is it case sensitive !!!
<nosrednaekim> fifthly ;)
<nosrednaekim> ya
<x89x> OMG !!
<x89x> lol
<prince_jammys> X11
<BobSapp> how do i install the restricted drivers under kubuntu for nvidia?
<Dominic> BobSapp: you should have an icon in the taskbar for restricted drivers, or click on the K menu, System Settings, Advanced, Restricted Drivers.  Then you can just tick the box.
<Daisuke_Laptop> it requires goat's blood and the feathers of a chicken killed at exactly 27 weeks, 3 days, 12 minutes, and 15 seconds of age.
<BobSapp> ty
<x89x> nosrednaekim : Did using TAB. Still not working !!!!
<Antkin> pablo Hello
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop» might have been faster to give the real answer ^_^............. but the humor would definately be lacking :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> nosrednaekim: that's why i leave the real answers to others sometimes :)
<x89x> nosrednaekim : its working :)
<nosrednaekim> x89x» seriously.. don't worry about it
<x89x> thnaks
<x89x> hehe
<x89x> i'll create a backup right now using the cp command
<BobSapp> cp???
<x89x> btw whats SUDO for ?? whtas the full form ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> sudo is the full form
<nosrednaekim> sudo stands for "super user do"
<x89x> thanks
<Daisuke_Laptop> it runs a program with escalated privileges
<Daisuke_Laptop> so be careful what you do with it :)
<Ax-Ax> why doens't find sort files alfabethichaly? have i set something?
<Dominic> Ax-Ax: you can pipe it to "sort", for instance:  find /home/dominic -name file | sort
<x89x> nosrednaekim : can i write sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf.backup2 to make a new backup ??
<nosrednaekim> yep
<nosrednaekim> a backup in your home DIR of course
<x89x> home !!
<nosrednaekim> thats what ~ means
<x89x> oh i though it'd be in the same path. What do i do if i dont want to wrote the whole path ?
<Ax-Ax> Dominic, i just wondered why it goes "b, a, c, e, d"
<nosrednaekim> x89x» cd there first
<Blsh> well i installed a bcm43xx but now when i do network scans i see nothing
<nosrednaekim> "cd /etc/X11/" then "cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup"
<Dominic> Ax-Ax: I /think/ it's to do with the filesystem (which could then depend upon any number of factors, perhaps the order in which the files were written, or an index is maintained)
<nosrednaekim> well, the second command will need sudo
<x89x> nosrednaekim : All working :-)
<phix> What are the ubuntu gpg keys?
<nosrednaekim> !pgp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pgp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<x89x> nosrednaekim : Do openchrome drivers work for fiesty ?
<phix> nosrednaekim: yeah I tried that in #ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> x89x» probably not
<phix> no luck
<nosrednaekim> phix» they are keys to assure the packages are legit
<x89x> i cant even enable effects :-(... Can i ?/
<phix> nosrednaekim: I know but where do I get them from? what is the package name?
<nosrednaekim> phix» not sure... why do you need them?
<phix> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<phix> from apt
<nosrednaekim> phix» from what repository?
<x89x> nosrednaekim : I have k8m890 chipset which has via HC IGP 9 and VN896 has same VIA Chrome9? HC integrated graphics
<x89x> nosrednaekim : will it work on mine ?
<Jucato> phix: which packages specifically?
<nosrednaekim> yeah... but are you grabbing them from a PPA?
<nosrednaekim> x89x» if you can get it working, yes
<Blsh> my wifi card seems to double as my lan card nick
<x89x> nosrednaekim : I get it work ? What do i have to do for that ?
<nosrednaekim> !openschrome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openschrome - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !openchrome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openchrome - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> x89x» a ton... its a pain
<Blsh> !screwed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screwed - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<x89x> nosrednaekim : What about this one ?? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<lextul> yeehaaa http://www.iht.com/articles/2008/02/27/europe/german.php .. wish a good night
<nosrednaekim> x89x» thats the page
<x89x> there are some steps for 3D but its written as edgy
<x89x> are they th same ?
<phix> Jucato: libnss-ldap, libpam-ldap, slapd
<phix> nscd
<phix> http://au.archive.ubuntu.com
#kubuntu 2009-02-23
<Huntz> daskreech: so in adept click main, universe, restricted, multiverse from main server
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<Silentstri> How old is Kubuntu v 6.06 LTS?
<DaSkreech> It came out June of 2006
<Silentstri> oh, so it's still maitained... ty
<DaSkreech> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<DaSkreech> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Silentstri> ty
<Silentstri> how do you set afk? srry im nub
<matisse> not important, nobody cares about
<Silentstri> lol k ty
<Silentstri> i started the install process... now I wait -_-"
<matisse> How do I smooth my fonts? After installing (recommended) "msttcorefonts" and "ttf-xfree86-nonfree" nearly every font looks pixely. (Already removed those packages, didnt help)
<DaSkreech> Silentstri: wait you are install 6.0.6 ?
<matisse> s/every font/every displayed text
<DaSkreech> Hmm 6.06
<Silentstri> yees
<Silentstri> yes*
<GWild> matisse: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/enable-smooth-fonts-on-ubuntu-linux/
<GWild> matisse: that will help w/ smoothing
<Silentstri> im goin for dinner... *AFK*
<khalidmian> i would like to install realvnc since krdc doesnt work can anyone help?
<DaSkreech> Silentstri: why not Hardy ?
<Silentstri> whats hardy?
<DaSkreech> The next LTS after Dapper
<Silentstri> kubuntu?
<khalidmian> or do i need to install vncviewer by using sudo apt-get install vncviewer inorder to use krdc
<DaSkreech> Dapper is supported for a few more months as desktop
<DaSkreech> Silentstri: No Not Kubuntu but the Kubuntu team will keep patches going for it unofficially and in any case it's supported longer than dapper is even as a Non LTS
<Silentstri> i dont have live cd, and im having problems making one
<DaSkreech> Silentstri: how are you installing then?
<Huntz> daskreech: anything under third party soft or updates
<Silentstri> im gonna stick to 6.06 until i get the hang of kubuntu
<Silentstri> i have live for 6.06
<Silentstri> brb dinner
<DaSkreech> Huntz: no third party. I think that recommended updates should be on
<DaSkreech> Silentstri: Ok Fine
<Huntz> better hurry fore it goes EOL...lol
<DaSkreech> Enjoy dinner
<Huntz> gonna check security also
<DaSkreech> umm
<DaSkreech> I'm gonna say don't bother
<DaSkreech> Do that post update
<khalidmian> any help/suggestions?
<DaSkreech> Since part of the update rules is to change all the security servers
<DaSkreech> !info krdc
<ubottu> krdc (source: kdenetwork): Remote Desktop Connection client for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 378 kB, installed size 708 kB
<DaSkreech> khalidmian: krdc will install all the libraries it needs
<DaSkreech> It will suggest other libraries it can use
<DaSkreech> If you would like to use vnc or nx by all means install them
<khalidmian> DaSkreech: cantseem to connect to remote desktop using krdc
<ubuntu_> Khalidmian: Remote Support activated?
<khalidmian> how do i activate that?
<ubuntu_> In windows under the settings of your workstation
<khalidmian> DaSkreech: i seem to be able to connect to remote desktops using realvnc under window
<ubuntu_> but then you need to have vnc server installed under windows
<khalidmian> ubuntu: i am able to access remote desktops using realvnc under windows environment
<ubuntu_> sorry, are you guys trying to access via rdp or via vnc?
<khalidmian> ubuntu_: realvnc server are in the remote desktops already
<ubuntu_> sorry, thought you wanted to connect via rdp...
<khalidmian> yes i do
<khalidmian> do i need krdc server installed in windows?
<ubuntu_> I don't know much about vnc, sorry
<ubuntu_> @khalidmian: not if you want to connect via vnc
<khalidmian> what if i wish to connect via krdc?
<Huntz> > daskreech:
<Huntz> > deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main universe restricted multiverse
<Huntz> > deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates universe main multiverse restricted
<Huntz> > deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-security universe main multiverse restricted
<khalidmian> what do i need to install in widows remote desktops to connect via krdc
<DaSkreech> Huntz: ok
<ubuntu_> depends if you want to connect via rdp protocol or via vnc protocol
<Dragnslcr> khalidmian- nothing
<Dragnslcr> khalidmian- krdc can do RDP just fine
<Huntz> daskreech: so now that perl command?
<DaSkreech> sudo perl -p -i -e 's/feisty/gutsy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<dash84> sudo apt-get girls_in_bikinis_wallpapers
<dash84> =P
<Huntz> > daskreech:
<Huntz> > deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main universe restricted multiverse
<Huntz> > deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates universe main multiverse restricted
<Huntz> > deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-security universe main multiverse restricted
<Exilant> dash84: i remember some debianis scoffing buntu for exactly that
<dash84> ?
<dash84> LOL
<Exilant> must have been some gnome wallpaper calerndar or so
<Silentstri> im back
<dash84> google image search / right click / set as wallpaper
<dash84> =P
<dash84> i cant have that though my girlfriend gets mad :[
<dash84> so i got giraffes instead rofl
<dash84> how does a wallpaper calendar work?
<dash84> :/
<Silentstri> do I need internet to install kubuntu?
<Walzmyn> Silentstri, do you have a cd?
<dash84> you could order the cd :/
<Silentstri> yes
<Wargasm> no, but you will for updates.
<lupine> balls
<Silentstri> so if its updating, Im done the install?
<Walzmyn> then no, but you won't be able to update, Silentstri
<DaSkreech> Huntz: Yes
<DaSkreech> Continue the rest of the upgrade
<lupine> So, I've shoehorned an ext3 partition into a space about 200 blocks shorter than it should be
<Walzmyn> Silentstri, did you use a net install disk?
<lupine> resize2fs fails (even with -f) complaining of short reads
<Silentstri> a wha...?
<DaSkreech> Exilant: When Ubuntu started the calendar would change the wallpaper each month
<Huntz> Here we go, engage...lol
<Wargasm> Silentstri: you can install kubuntu with the cd alone, but there are updates you can only get online.
<DaSkreech> sabdfl wanted "strong human imgery" Which most people read as porn
<lupine> (it's a non-raid to a raid-1 setup)
<DaSkreech> The idea was dropped after three months
<Walzmyn> Silentstri, that's probably a no. You're proabably done with the install, just let the update run
<lupine> suggestions? :P)
<dash84> strong human imagery is porn
<Silentstri> i can get internet AFTER i install an op. system
<dash84> unless its some artsy crap
<dash84> lol
<DaSkreech> Silentstri: What do you mean ?
<Wargasm> strong human imagery isn't necissarily porn, dash84
<Huntz> hmmm, to bad I didnt know that there was know output
<dash84> what would it be then?
<khalidmian> how do i install a rpm/tar file?
<Huntz> I would have been done awhile ago
<Wargasm> like you said, it could be art.
<Silentstri> I have a wireless antenna... the laptop im trying to install on is 7yrs old, the original wifi is shot... problem with the antenna is I need to install the driver..........
<Wargasm> not everyone sees porn when they see the human body, some people just see beauty
<dash84> in some circumstances, yes.
<Huntz> can I upgrade with kde running?
<DaSkreech> Huntz: yes
<dash84> so the porn industry wanted a bail out
<dash84> you guys remember that?
<dash84> lol
<Silentstri> ^^
<Wargasm> i think thats awesome
<DaSkreech> Silentstri: What chipset?
<Silentstri> chipwhat?
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Silentstri> i r nub XD
<dash84> lol
<dash84> chipset dood
<bishopz> DaSkreesh: whats up :)
<bishopz> ch*
<bishopz> wow -just woke up
<Silentstri> chipset = intel?
<Wargasm> what chipset does your mobo have
<DaSkreech> Silentstri: Who makes the wifi?
<DaSkreech> hi bishopz
<Silentstri> oh.... uhm, the external one?
<Wargasm> like 965p or whatever
<bishopz> almost got my laptop running correct !
<bishopz> ;x
<Silentstri> idk
<dash84> running what os
<bishopz> extrnal works great no bugs no lags in the movies
<DaSkreech> Silentstri: The external one is the one you need working?
<Silentstri> ya, but I need an OS to install the driver :/
<bishopz> ....
<Wargasm> Silentstri: do you know what brand/model the antenna is?
<Silentstri> linksys is the external one
<bishopz> wrong button
<DaSkreech> Silentstri: Good observation! And you said U r nub!!
<Wargasm> do you want to get that one working? or the interal one?
<Silentstri> idk what the internal one is, but its shot
<Silentstri> funny -_-
<Wargasm> oh
<Wargasm> Silentstri: you should be able to figure that out somehow. But the external one will be easy.
<DaSkreech> Silentstri: So why were you asking if you needed to install kubuntu ?
<Silentstri> huh?
<Silentstri> WOOT
<Silentstri> the install worked this time
<Silentstri> 3rd times the charm
<Silentstri> or ..... 5th time ._.
<bishopz> lol
<bishopz> its tricky like that sometimes
<Wargasm> usually if it's popular hardware, the driver will be automatically detected.
<dash84> i usually quit by the second try
<dash84> then i bbq da cpu
<bishopz> lolol
<Silentstri> im restarting, so we're about to find out
<Exilant> DaSkreech: thanks for clearing that up for me, thanks. used ubuntu the first time with hoary, so missed out on the first three months
<Wargasm> alright, good luck
<bishopz> gl
<bishopz> im on ubuntu right now
<contrast> Greets, everyone...
<lupine> ah, inelegant solution time
<bishopz> contrast: hi
<dash84> would you guys say ubuntu is the best linux os
<bishopz> i like it so far, its very user friendly, but user friendly for people who are used to complexity
<bishopz> isnt allll that friendly
<DaSkreech> dash84: You mean best distro
<DaSkreech> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dash84> linux os
<dash84> distro
<dash84> bleh
<dash84> sounds the same to me
<dash84> =P
<Silentstri> AND THE VERDICT IS...........................................
<dash84> ive been wanting to try out slackware
<dash84> last time i used that was version 7
<contrast> anyone have an idea why Xorg would be using 20-30% cpu?
<DaSkreech> dash84: Seriously if you like it it's the best for you
<richie> how do i view the OS i ran with vmware server?
<dash84> it depends man
<Silentstri> I officially have my linux comp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<lupine> richie: mount disc image, browse
<lupine> generally speaking
<Silentstri> srry for spamming random junk
<bishopz> lol congrats silentstri
<richie> lupine: huh? disk image? i wanna view the gui?
<lupine> oh, right. not a clue
<lupine> with the workstation thingummy?
<Silentstri> ty bishopz
<DaSkreech> welcome to Linux and kubuntu Silentstri
<Silentstri> ty ^^
<bishopz> yw
<Silentstri> i feel 0.1% less nubby XD
<bishopz> lolol
<DaSkreech> dash84: Yes it does. On if you like it :)
<Huntz> lol
<Silentstri> wow this made my old comp run fast
<Huntz> eh bishopz did you find themes to dl
<bishopz> linux = 100x's smaller than windows
<bishopz> nah nothing worth it yet
<bishopz> u got anything?
<Huntz> negative
<bishopz> grr
<contrast> what kinda themes you looking for, bishopz?
<Silentstri> awesome... so whats the best IRC client for kubuntu?
<bishopz> tech stuff, clean
<lupine> Silentstri: irssi+screen, of course
<lupine> possible bitlbee
<Silentstri> kk ty
<contrast> bishopz: i mean themes for what?
<bishopz> oh desktop
<bishopz> whole package
<bishopz> ubuntu 8.10
<DaSkreech> Silentstri: try konversation first
<contrast> bishopz: already try gnome-look.org and/or kde-look.org?
<Silentstri> that was what i was going to ask :P
<bishopz> actually no , brb checking into it
<contrast> konversation has fulfilled all my irc needs in the two years i've used linux without a problem
<Silentstri> oh wait, gotta get internet workin
<Silentstri> brb
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Silentstri> XD
<Silentstri> *crosses fingers*
<contrast> any ideas as to why xorg would be using 20-30% cpu when idle (desktop effects disabled and compiz isn't running)? this just started today out of nowhere
<Silentstri> knocks on table
<Silentstri> NOOOOOOOOOoo
<bishopz> bad news?
<Silentstri> internets not workin
<bishopz> Silentstri: whats wrong/
<Laeborg> anyone who knows a good ftp client ?
<Silentstri> im fixing, hold on
<bishopz> wifi or hard wire?
<Silentstri> wifi
<Silentstri> ok
<bishopz> is it a laptop silent
<contrast> Laeborg: filezilla
<Silentstri> question
<Silentstri> yes
<Silentstri> if
<bishopz> ok
<bishopz> hang on
<Silentstri> my encryption is tkip, how do I set that on my laptop
<contrast> Laeborg: if you *just* need a client, konqueror works too
<Silentstri> its only giving me option for WEP
<bishopz> i use putty with my ftp
<bishopz> -shrugs
<bishopz> silentstri: whats the options in networks
<Silentstri> its encrypted with a TKIP
<Silentstri> WPA personal
<Silentstri> and TKIP
<bishopz> have u tried wpa
<bishopz> Hold thought kids running loose
<Silentstri> ^^
<Silentstri> its only giving me option for either shared or open system wep modes
<Silentstri> would ASCII make a diff?
<EtFb> Here's a funny one.  I'm on Kubuntu 8.04 with an ATI graphics card.  Used to be that I couldn't suspend or hibernate, but something in the recent updates just fixed that for me with no effort on my part.  Now, I can't log out!  If I change my video drive to vesa instead of fglrx, I can log out, but if I leave it as is, the whole laptop crashes when I select Log Out from the menu.  Advice welcome!
<Silentstri> afk
<Silentstri> crap i hit ctrl+alt+f8 what happened?
<Silentstri> what does ctrl+alt+f8 do?
<Silentstri> meh
<Silentstri> AFK
<Huntz> what the ggrrrrr
<Huntz> my upgrade crashed
<Huntz> daskreech: you good with error logs?
<[TCK]> quick question: reinstalling kubuntu over the old partition, I'm gonna need to install a new bootloader aren't I?
<Huntz> depends on your setup
<[TCK]> just realised how stupid my mind is, of course if the bootloader is on the same partition and you've formatted the partition, not backed up menu.lst and decided not to install a bootloader then you're a dumbass
<[TCK]> it's late
<DaSkreech> Huntz: Sure
<DaSkreech> [TCK]: It iwll install one
<[TCK]> I went into advance and deselected that
<[TCK]> go me!
<[TCK]> just finished, grub error 15
<[TCK]> there a quick way to install a proper bootloader without reinstalling kubuntu again?
<Huntz> daskreech: here it comes
<DaSkreech> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DaSkreech> !grub | [TCK]
<ubottu> [TCK]: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Huntz> > 2009-02-22 18:30:49,396 DEBUG lsb-release: 'feisty'
<Huntz> > 2009-02-22 18:30:49,396 DEBUG _pythonSymlinkCheck run
<Huntz> > 2009-02-22 18:30:49,904 DEBUG checkViewDepends()
<Huntz> > 2009-02-22 18:30:49,905 DEBUG getRequiredBackports()
<Huntz> > 2009-02-22 18:31:29,365 ERROR IOError in cache.update(): 'Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu$
<Huntz> > '. Retrying (currentRetry: 0)
<Huntz> > 2009-02-22 18:31:30,377 ERROR IOError in cache.update(): 'Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu$
<Huntz> > '. Retrying (currentRetry: 1)
<Huntz> > 2009-02-22 18:31:32,358 ERROR IOError in cache.update(): 'Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu$
<Huntz> > '. Retrying (currentRetry: 2)
<Huntz> > 2009-02-22 18:31:32,358 ERROR doUpdate() failed complettely
<Huntz> > 2009-02-22 18:31:44,766 ERROR Can not find backport 'release-upgrader-apt'
<DaSkreech> !paste | Huntz. Please use this
<ubottu> Huntz. Please use this: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Silentstri> i have a problem, can someone help me?
<Huntz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/121638/
<yowshi> hi i have just moved from gnome to kde and i need a little help
<Huntz> try that...lol
<Silentstri> oh nvm
<Silentstri> anyone can help a nub with wireless problem
<Silentstri> anyone can help a nub with wireless problem
<yuu_> hello everyone
<Silentstri> hello
<Huntz> hmmm, I wonder if tor is gonna be back
<[TCK]> Silentstri: fire away
<paco> hola
<Silentstri> ok, i just learned that my wirless card (WPC54G) doesn't have a Kubuntu driver....
<Silentstri> can I do anything about that?
<bishopz> it might not be that
<DaSkreech> Huntz: DEBUG?
<bishopz> it might be that youre laptop is trying to run both drivers
<bishopz> at the same time
<[TCK]> there's always ndiswrapper, though I've never had much luck with it
<Silentstri> no, I checked on the site
<Silentstri> no driver for anything other then windows.... :/
<anarchy> silentri have you tried ndiswrapper?
<DaSkreech> yowshi: With?
<DaSkreech> hi yuriy
<[TCK]> apparently ndiswrapper has got better since I last tried it out
<Huntz> daskreech: debug where?
<Silentstri> ndiswrapper????
<anarchy> different drivers can work better than others
<bishopz> oh damn, i know on mine, i had to re update the drivers, and disable the laptops actual driver and let it run off linux default
<Silentstri> i r nub, plz go slow ._.
<DaSkreech> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<yowshi> DaSkreech:  well firefox has buggered up and i am trying to figure out how to get app launchers from the panel in gnome into kde. i understand a direct copy is not possible but i realy do need some of the custom command launchers i made
<[TCK]> ndiswrapper basically takes windows drivers and uses them in linux, sort of like a wine project for wireless drivers
<Silentstri> so, I should google ndiswrapper
<anarchy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto?action=show
<yowshi> DaSkreech: also i have an issue with pidgin but it isnt as big or important as any of my other issues
<DaSkreech> Huntz: The update is throwing Debug messages. what was the command you used to get this?
<bishopz> ^
<Silentstri> put it on memory card, and put on other laptop?
<[TCK]> follow the wifi link from ubottu
<anarchy> use that link silentstri
<DaSkreech> how is firefox bugerd?
<Silentstri> ty anarchy
<Huntz> nothing, I pulled it out of the ditro upgrade logs from the main log
<DaSkreech> Huntz: Did you do a sudo apt-get update ?
<Huntz> ooohhh, wait mind needs to catch up
<Huntz> no I didnt
<anarchy> don't worry about the compiling from source part most of the time you don't need to do that with ndiswrapper silentstri
<DaSkreech> I think that you also need to do an upgrade but that might not be smart since you are already running Gutsy repos
<bishopz> -kicks compiz-
<bishopz> !@#!@#(*!*#!(*
<Huntz> daskreech: just the frontend distupgrade
<DaSkreech> Huntz: That's from in the /tmp directory ?
<Huntz> but it looks like its looking for the backports repo, doesn't it?
<Huntz> the log or the upgrade file?
<dash84> hey is it easy to hack someones computer on your wifi network
<dash84> lol
<Huntz> the error log is from var/usr/tmp?
<DaSkreech> Huntz: Yeah it does. Good call
<Huntz> the error log is from var/log/distupgrade
<DaSkreech> dash84: maybe
<yowshi> DaSkreech: any idea why my addons which worked perfectly fine in gnome stopped working after i switched over?
<bishopz> lol @ maybe
<bishopz> lol
<bishopz> i had my desktop pimped
<bishopz> all sorts of addons
<DaSkreech> yowshi: No there should be no difference
<bishopz> than went nah i want the plain look
<Huntz> hmmmm, I dunno how its gonna like that, the repo for the backport is dogfood/launchpad
<yowshi> DaSkreech: and yet there is. firefox says they are installed but none of them will activate. i cant even uninstall to reinstall tem
<[TCK]> wow, fresh 8.10's a lot nippier than dist-upgraded 8.10
<DaSkreech> Huntz: in feisty?
<bishopz> mhm@TCK
<yowshi> [TCK]: nippier?
<Huntz> daskreech: yes
<DaSkreech> Weird
<Huntz> ya
<[TCK]> well, it takes a lot shorter time to boot if nothing else
<DaSkreech> [TCK]: Of course
<DaSkreech> Huntz: What's the backports line ?
<Huntz> I wonder if I should let adept do that and try to put one in manually that match us.archive.ubuntu
<[TCK]> I was expecting it to be a little quicker, just not as drastic
<DaSkreech> Yeah I would say
<DaSkreech> [TCK]: The longer you use a computer the more it gets gunky
<Huntz> http://archive.dogfood.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Huntz> feisty-backports
<DaSkreech> Ha ha ok fine roll with it
<Huntz> main/debian-installer
<yowshi> DaSkreech: oh wait i think i know why. kubuntu doesnt ave firefox 3
<DaSkreech> yowshi: They are pulling from the same repos
<nemesis> hi
<DaSkreech> They all come from one server. So in short yes it does
<yowshi> DaSkreech: well firefox 3 isnt listed in the kick off app launcher
<[TCK]> DaSkreech: true, not that I was expecting linux distros to be immune to that, but Windows still gets it worse
<DaSkreech> yowshi: type firefox it should give you an option to run it
<yowshi> DaSkreech: though i did have it as an app launcxher in the panel in gnome
<nemesis> alguien habla en español
<DaSkreech> !es | nemesis
<ubottu> nemesis: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nemesis> es que tengo un problema
<nemesis> thank's
<DaSkreech> [TCK]: The problem with Windows is you can't clean it without wiping it.
<DaSkreech> I can spruce back up a Linux install to brand new. I can make it faster than brand new if I like
<yowshi> DaSkreech: there is a firefox button with no title under it but that loads something wierd looks almost like a window window and it isnt the firefox 3 i ave installed
<[TCK]> DaSkreech: I assume it isn't as simple as typing one word into cli :P
<bishopz> the kis underlined
<bishopz> jdsnd
<DaSkreech> yowshi: strange
<DaSkreech> yowshi: press alt+f2 and type in firefox
<DaSkreech> [TCK]: one command possibly
<bishopz> kjsnfd
<bishopz> dkjnd
<yowshi> DaSkreech: it's in the system i just launched it manually. it just isnt in the kick start list. possibly because i took it out of the gnome app launcher list and put it on the top panel
<DaSkreech> yowshi: sounds likely
<yowshi> DaSkreech: how do i put it on the kde panel or back into the kickstart app launcher?
<DaSkreech> Well I think there is a more approved way of getting launchers on the panel but I just drag the executable there and it makes a button
<bishopz> how would someone on regular irc get in here. like on windows
<bishopz> link-
<yowshi> DaSkreech: i did that in gnome and it moved from the launcher l.list onto the panel
<DaSkreech> bishopz: Regular IRC?
<DaSkreech> I've been using irregualr IRC?
<bishopz> i mean whats the channel
<DaSkreech> #kubuntu on irc.freenode.net
<bishopz> ty sir
<DaSkreech> yowshi: alt+f2 and dolphin /usr/bin
<DaSkreech> Drag what ever you want to the panel
<DaSkreech> Then in the properties just give it an icon
<DaSkreech> I know there must be a better way that's just what I did
<yowshi> DaSkreech: huh
<bishopz> selectserver
<bishopz> Daskreech, can u type me a walk thru to get in here ... my girls new to irc, and im on konversation
<Silentstri> ???
<Silentstri> why i quit?
<yowshi> DaSkreech: i could use a little bit mnore then that because i have on idea what i am looking at in dolphin
<Huntz> aarrrrgggg
<Huntz> I thought I had it but I thinks it was qrong
<DaSkreech> yowshi: That's the list of commands (programs) on the computer
<DaSkreech> just type firefox
<DaSkreech> It should take you to the firefox binary
<DaSkreech> you can press enter to run it and see if that's what you want
<yowshi> DaSkreech: i already did that drag pasrt i did it right from the folder browser
<DaSkreech> Just drag it to a panel and it makes a button
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<Huntz> well this is getting frustrating, It doesnt like them links
<DaSkreech> Huntz: grr ok make it look live everything else but use feisty-backports
<DaSkreech>  or gutsy-backports
<DaSkreech> whichever it's using now
<yowshi> DaSkreech: one app launche down 12 to go. is there a file where gnome put the app launcher button data so i dont have to log into gnome to find it?
<yowshi> DaSkreech: also i'd like to move the vlock and open app icons to the top panel but leave the open windows and kickstart at the bottom how do i do that
<Huntz> hold on, I am gonna post the new log
<bishopz> Ok how do i instal downloaded themes
<DaSkreech> yowshi: in ~/.gnome I would guess
<DaSkreech> yowshi: Hmm ? You want two panels?
<Huntz> daskreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/121649/
<yuriy> DaSkreech: hmm? what's up?
<DaSkreech> hi yuriy
<DaSkreech> How are you?
<yuriy> good, you?
<yowshi> DaSkreech: yes one for the apps that are running my clock and the various app launchers i am going to add for it and one for the windows thatare open. two just makes everything actually viewable
<DaSkreech> Huntz: Bleh lets recreate the file and start over
<DaSkreech> yuriy: Pretty decent. had a nice weekend
<Huntz> rgr that
<yowshi> DaSkreech: i have a second panel just a matter of moving everything around though some of it i dont know what it is called to move it
<DaSkreech> yowshi: right click the desktop and add panel
<DaSkreech> Huntz: Wait
<DaSkreech> Huntz: Wait wait. Why is it feisty-backports and gutsy everything else ?
<Huntz> eh?
<DaSkreech> The error
<Huntz> dunno
<DaSkreech> Everything is gutsy except the backports. That's feisty
<DaSkreech> bleh
<DaSkreech> Lets start over :)
<Huntz> rgr, I was half deleted already
<DaSkreech> Huntz: how do you 1/2 delete ?
<DaSkreech> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<Huntz> I was holding hte delete key
<DaSkreech> Huntz: just mv it to something else
<DaSkreech> might be helpful to look back into it
<nixternal> DaSkreech: ?
<DaSkreech> nixternal:  can you temp ban tor?
<DaSkreech> has been logging in and out for hours
<DaSkreech> With nick collisions
<bishopz> yea he has
<DaSkreech> I'm pretty sure if someone is on the other end they would have noticed by now
<nixternal> _tor: are you OK?
<yowshi> grrrr is there no way to make the clocks in kde show non military time?
<DaSkreech> Logs in with _tor changes it to Guestsomething changes it back to tor collides logsout logs back in with _tor
<DaSkreech> yowshi: There is. I can't remember how. I think it's in system settings. Let me try find out
<yowshi> you'd think it would be in the clock settings :)
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<Huntz> daskreech: ok backed up faulty one, clean slate
<bishopz> ^
<nixternal> hehe, watching him
<bishopz> banbanban
<yowshi> also the panel entries arent in .gnome :(
<bishopz> :-X
<DaSkreech> Use adept to make a new one. with backports then do the do-release-upgrade
<nixternal> tor: speak up now or forever hold your peace
<bishopz> nixternal: good evening
<nixternal> wasabi
<amazed> hi bishopz
<nixternal> forever hold that peace!
<GWild> haha
<Huntz> lol
<DaSkreech> peace. OUT!
<bishopz> amazed: hi wanna connect ? ;x
<bishopz> lol _tor go buhbye
<amazed> lol
 * DaSkreech high fives nixternal
<bishopz> nixternal: tyvm
<DaSkreech> nixternal: I owe you a Buju Cd :)
<bishopz> hey wheres mine
<bishopz> dahell is this crap
<Huntz> laf
<Silentstri> how do I view the contents of a CD with a kubuntu v 6.06 non-update?
<Silentstri> can someone tell me what program i should use to open CD's on kubuntu
<Silentstri> ?
<DaSkreech> Silentstri: Konqueror
<bishopz> ^
<Silentstri> its giving error
<DaSkreech> Which error?
<bishopz> -kicks my vlc- STOP FREEZING
<bishopz> sorry emotional outburst
<EtFb> yowshi: Did you solve your time display problem?
<yowshi> not yet
 * EtFb wrote tiem instead of time at first. Too many LOLcats!
<Silentstri> "could not mount device. the reported error was: Mount:block device /dev/hdc is write protected, mounting in read-only. MOUNT: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on dev/hdc missing codepage or other error in some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so
<yowshi> query whats the dasboard thing
<EtFb> yowshi: It's in regional settings (or whatever it's called) in System Settings.
<bishopz> keyword for today: mounting
<bishopz> lol
<Silentstri> i dunno what that means...
<EtFb> yowshi: Change the format for how short time is displayed.  There are examples in the drop-downs.
<GWild> adept is stating there is an error removing an installed package (gvim). Is there a way to remove this manually?
<Peeeeeet> Hey all
<Silentstri> so how do I fix?
<bishopz> honestly, mounting - not my thing, daskreech saved my neck with mounting my drive
<Silentstri> i gotta go to bed.... school 2morrow
<Silentstri> ><
<Silentstri> k thanks for everything to everyone who helped me, especially anarchy, daskreech and bishopz
<yowshi> how do i change something position on a panelk?
<Silentstri> ciao
<Silentstri> right click
<DaSkreech> yowshi: It's a collection of widgets you want to see quickly. by default it's your desktop
<bishopz> anytime
<Silentstri> :P gnight all
<Peeeeeet> so is there any niceties to asking a question here?  (the irony of asking that is not lost on me)
<bishopz> see ya tomorrow
<bishopz> (most likely)
<bishopz> lolol
<Silentstri> lol ciao
<yowshi> DaSkreech: but my desktop used to have all my often used files and most used directories. i used it to store stuff on
<Peeeeeet> I've been in plenty of support irc channels that get crabby if you ask a question "out of turn" or something
<EtFb> Peeeeeet: Ask your question.  If anyone can think of an answer, they will probably answer it.  If they can't, think about it from a different angle and try again.
<bishopz> ^
<yowshi> tjhough kde has the reall cool drop down menu for seeing whats on the desktop
<EtFb> Peeeeeet: A lot of IRC channels are populated by people with no (a) life, (b) clue, or (c) chance of ever getting out of their parents' basement.  This is not such a channel.
<evan_> Anybody know how to disable plasma as part of the startkde sequence?  Or where it gets called?  I run KDE4 atop ion3, and don't use any desktop whatsoever.  I just want to comment out the exec of plasma itself.
<bishopz> wow, reality just kicked in... its 9:25, im watching fricking madagascar2 and coding..
<bishopz> i need a life=
<DaSkreech> yowshi: What version of KDE are you using?
<Peeeeeet> EtFb: glad to hear it :)
<yowshi> DaSkreech: i am guessing the last one to come out 4.2 something
<DaSkreech> yowshi: open dolphin and help -> about KDE
<Peeeeeet> Well I just installed Kubuntu 8.10 AMD64 then after starting up the first thing I do is activate the proprietary nvidia driver and when I restart it lands in command line.  How would I "deactivate" said proprietary driver from command line?
<evan_> (Incidentally, for anybody who cares, most plasmoids run perfectly nicely in the frames of a framing window manager)
<yowshi> DaSkreech: 4.2.00
<DaSkreech> yowshi: ok cool
<DaSkreech> You have two options for your files
<DaSkreech> You can put a folder view on your desktop or you can make your desktop a folderview
<EtFb> Peeeeeet: I'd love to know that too.  I fiddled with 8.10 for a while and the stupid changes to xorg.conf were a major reason I went scarpering back to the safety of 8.04, which still has KDE 3.5, the last known functioning version of KDE...
<yowshi> i had a desktop folder view thingy on the desktop before but i closed it i didnt know what it ws other then a folder
<yowshi> and now i dont know how to get it back
<yowshi> the desktop folder view was open when i launched kde
<Slartibartfast> Peeeeeet, can't you just change nvidia in xorg.conf to nv ?
<EtFb> yowshi: This is KDE 4?
<yowshi> EtFb: yes 4.2.00
<EtFb> Slartibartfast: xorg.conf is dead in KDE 4.
<yowshi> kde 4 doesnt use xorg.conf?
<EtFb> yowshi: Click on the cashew (the stupid little icon in the top left of the desktop) and fiddle with the settings there.
<JontheEchidna> it has nothing to do with KDE4, but rather that xorg.conf is dead in the New Xorg
<JontheEchidna> and if you still have an xorg.conf it will use it
<Peeeeeet> yeah KDE 4.2
<Slartibartfast> i still really have         Driver  "nvidia"
<Peeeeeet> I'll try changing nvidia to nv
<yowshi> EtFb: cool
<EtFb> JontheEchidna: Bugger.  Really?  I was hoping it was yet another stupid KDE 4 decision that would be reversed.  And my experience is that it won't use the xorg.conf unless you put in the right stuff, and there's no way any more to know what that is, because the comments and helpful defaults are gone.
<JontheEchidna> nah, xorg changes all the way
<yowshi> EtFb: the show desktop widget thingy doesnt actually minimize any windows :(
<DaSkreech> yowshi: Do you want that view or all the icons on your desktop as before ?
<gustavo> buenas  no puedo  ver  videos  online  alguien me puede  ayudar?
<yowshi> DaSkreech: yeah etfb told me how. i put all my most used apps onto my panel i dont need a widget dashboard
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<EtFb> yowshi: I was understanding your problem as follows: there used to be a black square on your desktop (top left quarter or so) that had the desktop icons in it.  It's gone.  You want it back.  Is that right?
<gustavo> sorry  thanks  =)
<yowshi> EtFb: nope
<DaSkreech> EtFb: KDE can't really decide not to us xorg.conf without not using X which is kinda dumb
<yowshi> EtFb: though i like that drop down menu for the desktop folder and i am keeping it.
<EtFb> yowshi: Well, then!  I've solved a problem you didn't have!  Aren't you grateful?  Now you don't have that problem twice!
<DaSkreech> the xorg.conf changes are fully Xorg's choice. They are trying to get to a point where if you delete xorg.conf X will still work and all changes will be in the GUI
<Huntz> daskreech: so how should i do this
<EtFb> DaSkreech: And in the process are Gnome-ifying X, ie making it so simple that only an idiot would/could use it.  Very un-KDE.
<yowshi> EtFb: mno my problem was i wanted my folder and stuff i had on my desktop back on my desktop. when you said the little cashew thing i minimized all windows and atrted looking around and changed desktop to folder view
<yowshi> EtFb: now i need a way to minimize all windows
<DaSkreech> Huntz: run the sudo do-release-upgrade. lets take it from the top
<yowshi> a mouse action would nbe nice
<EtFb> yowshi: That works too.  I'd forgotten that option.
<DaSkreech> Huntz: pastebin your sources.list first
<Peeeeeet> hm, changing it to nv didn't do it
<Peeeeeet> I'm thinkin the suggestion to go 8.04 is a good one
<yowshi> also would be ince o know how to move icons around the panel to put them in the order i want
<EtFb> Peeeeeet: Try vesa.
<Huntz> where am I gonna pull a source list from
<DaSkreech> EtFb: Xorg is neither Gnome nor KDE. Both have very little say in Xorg though they both have influence
<EtFb> Peeeeeet: I gave Intrepid a good couple of weeks, and when kubuntu-experimental got 4.2 I really thought it might work.  But too much is broken.  I'm sticking with Hardy for a while.
<Peeeeeet> EtFb: tried that before I came here (that's what's in xorg.conf.failsafe... not so failsafeish after all)
<DaSkreech> yowshi: click the cashew at the end of the panel and then just drag them around
<DaSkreech> Huntz: did you remake it in adept ?
<yowshi> DaSkreech: thanks
<EtFb> DaSkreech: Not saying they're the same, just that they're tending toward the Gnome attitude (make it simple) instead of the KDE one (make everything configurable).
<Huntz> no when you said start over I thoughwe were gonna do somethin different
<EtFb> DaSkreech: The trouble with that is that sometimes I want to be able to make changes that disagree with what their software thinks is best.
<Slartibartfast> Peeeeeet, just apt-get remove the nvidia stuff won't help?
<DaSkreech> EtFb: the idea is it never disrespects the xorg.conf
<DaSkreech> if you put one in with all sorts of stuff it will follow it
<DaSkreech> but if you don't even have one it should still work
<bishopz> im ready to drop kick ubuntu
<Peeeeeet> Slartibartfast: i don't know what the nvidia stuff is, how do u get apt-get to list what stuff is instaleld?
<yowshi> how do i change the [panel colours
<DaSkreech> so the first thing is to make the xorg.conf as minimalist as possible
<bishopz> and forget about compiz and themes
<Slartibartfast> See what is installed with dpkg -l *nvidia*
<DaSkreech> yowshi: Themes
<EtFb> DaSkreech: I guess I just need to know more about the xorg.conf syntax then.  I could never get it to behave.
<DaSkreech> under appearance settings
<yowshi> DaSkreech: where is thta located?
<DaSkreech> Right click the desktop and appearance settings -> themes
<bishopz> -perks- themes
<Slartibartfast> Peeeeeet, whats listed with a ii in the first column is installed
<bishopz> lol
<DaSkreech> bishopz: What do you want from Compiz?
<russlar> so, how long should I expect it to take to rsync 160GB of data from one USB disk to another?
<bishopz> something nice. i dont know
<Peeeeeet> yeah, i see em, nvidia-177 and such, that's the ones i installed in KDE
<DaSkreech> bishopz: Did you try kwin ?
<bishopz> lol. i cant seem to get it right
<bishopz> no
<russlar> bishopz: I'm a fan of snow
<DaSkreech> It has somethign nice :)
<bishopz> hmmmm
<bishopz> where is it.
<russlar> in kwin
<Slartibartfast> Peeeeeet so remoce them ... with apt-get --purge remove
<Slartibartfast> remove
<russlar> and outside
<[TCK]> anyone have any reasons why upgrading to KDE4.2 from a fresh 8.10 would result in broken dependencies and an unusable system?
<bishopz> wait kwin is diff from compiz?
<russlar> yes
<yowshi> arg
<bishopz> apt-get kwin
<bishopz> correct
<bishopz> ?
<yowshi> bloody fade out names in the window tabs
<yowshi> i like aya but i dont like the nam fade thing
<russlar> [TCK]: some of the 4.1 packages need to be removed in order for 4.2 to work
<russlar> [TCK]: try upgrading from a terminal session
<bishopz> 3d wrap and all on this?
<Peeeeeet> Slartibartfast: That did it, thanks.
<Slartibartfast> welcome
<[TCK]> that makes sense
<Peeeeeet> So is the general consensus to stay with 8.04 / KDE 3.5 for the time being?
<[TCK]> do it tomorrow though, need to be awake in 4 hours
<russlar> Peeeeeet: it;s up to you
<[TCK]> Peeeeeet: stability wise, yes
<russlar> 4.2 is very close to where 3.5 was
<[TCK]> 4.2 is close though
<russlar> question for those running already 4.2: is there any real reason to upgrade when jaunty comes out?
<russlar> I don't need ext4 on a laptop
<bishopz> anyone know the sudo for gnome-themes
<[TCK]> russlar: of note, can't actually get into a terminal application, most of what's broken is core kde stuff such as window decorations that won't let me type in terminals or password request boxes.  Probably just re-reinstall
<russlar> [TCK]: crtrl+alt+F1?
<russlar> question for those running already 4.2: is there any real reason to upgrade when jaunty comes out?
<bishopz> not really... mostly bug fixes
<bishopz> :-P
<[TCK]> ah yes, forgot about that, thanks russlar
<OxDeadC0de> anyone else here use Qt 4.5 with kde 4.2?
<DaSkreech> what's aya ?
<russlar> OxDeadC0de: if I am, I wouldn't know it
<russlar> DaSkreech: the default theme in opensuse
<OxDeadC0de> russlar: plasma --version
<DaSkreech> russlar: 4.3
<OxDeadC0de> (or if using kde-nightly/trunk plasma-desktop --version)
<OxDeadC0de> well, duh, if you're using trunk/nightly you have to be using 4.5 (kde won't compile without it now)
<russlar> nope
<russlar> 4.4.3
<DaSkreech> russlar: I'm saying a good reason to be on Jaunty os 4.3
<Wargasm> howcome after all updates it still says 4.1?
<Wargasm> isn't 4.2 official
<OxDeadC0de> yes
<Wargasm> how do i upgrade
<OxDeadC0de> 4.2 isn't in the official 8.10 repo's
<OxDeadC0de> see topic
<Wargasm> ok thanks
<OxDeadC0de>  http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<Wargasm> ty
<russlar> DaSkreech: kde 4.3 won't be out until june though
<OxDeadC0de> 4.3 will rock though..
<russlar> jaunty lands in april
<Slartibartfast> OxDeadC0de, how you know :-) ?
<russlar> OxDeadC0de: it'll be rock if they code-name it granite
<OxDeadC0de> Slartibartfast I try to follow some of the development, specifically in #plasma and plasma mailing list
<russlar> anything else is just a dot release
<OxDeadC0de> haha russlar
<Slartibartfast> OxDeadC0de, can you share with us a little about these rocking new features ?
<DaSkreech> russlar: Yes but when it comes out jaunty will get the updates
<DaSkreech> Ibex likely will not
<russlar> ahh
<bishopz> bex def wont
<yowshi> note to self. do not run compiz on kde
<DaSkreech> At least it's the reason I update
<OxDeadC0de> mainly qt4.5, bugfix's up the wazoo, new programs, new containments, Amarok is going to have some special accoustic based dynamic playlists (analyzes songs in your playlist to find others that match accoustically)
<DaSkreech>  It's kinda fun every 3 months I have something to look forward to
<bishopz> yowshi: what happened
<bishopz> DaSkreech: LOL
<DaSkreech> Major kubutu update then major KDE update then major kubuntu update
<DaSkreech>  It's fun :)
<Slartibartfast> mmmm ok :-) ...
<russlar> if only they'd sync
<yowshi> bishopz: mouse locked. i could move the cursor but the buttons didnt do anything.
<DaSkreech> Not going to happen unless Gnome blinks
<russlar> major KDe release, then a month later major kubu release
<bishopz> yowshi: wtf!
<Huntz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/121660/ it hasnt changed much
<DaSkreech> and Gnome's thing is it doesn't blink
<OxDeadC0de> russlar I wish... would have saved a ton of heartache over 4.1 :P
<yowshi> bishopz: in actuality that happened after i tried to shut down compiz
<DaSkreech> yowshi: if you can alt+ctrl+F1 and then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<bishopz> yowshi: thats an odd glitch, when i tried to run them both, my screen just went completely black
<Slartibartfast> isn't kde 4.3 planned for june ?
<russlar> Slartibartfast: yup
<bishopz> june/july
<yowshi> DaSkreech: thanks i didnt know about the kdm resxtart problem is i am neve going to remember the folder thing that goes befoe the kdm rewstart
<OxDeadC0de> the kde website would be the best resource to find release dates slartibartfast
<russlar> my guess is that it'll show up in the expermental ppa
<russlar> then backports
<OxDeadC0de> slartibartfast, I like the name btw ;)
<yowshi> DaSkreech: thats the kind of thing iwould normally build an app launcher for
<OxDeadC0de> reminds me of a trilogy I read once
<Slartibartfast> :-D
<Slartibartfast> 42
<OxDeadC0de> exactly.
<russlar> I was going to comment on the name, but it's not that important
<OxDeadC0de> and there were 5 books in it.. oddest thing ever
<OxDeadC0de> how improbable.
<yowshi> ok everything is in working order except the tiny pidgin thing and the fact i dont have any of my gnome panl app launchers
<Slartibartfast> hehehe ... no other book made me laugh that loud
<DaSkreech> yowshi: no good if you can't click it :-P
<Huntz> daskreech: you catch that link
<bishopz> ohno! my mom was on
<russlar> I liked the part where they saw the entire universe, with a little box that said "you are here"
<bishopz> lol
<amazed> lol
<Slartibartfast> :-)
<russlar> there are worse things she can catch you doing
<amazed> yeah there is.
<bishopz> lmfao. man my moms been thru hell with me behind a comp
<bishopz> ina 5 year span...3 federal raids
<bishopz> i think when she passed away, she actually whispered.. leave the comp alone
<OxDeadC0de> god the whole damn thing was awesome, the movie didn't give it justice but was still fun to watch..
<russlar> that may not be somehting to be proud of?
<DaSkreech> Huntz: You have two backports lines
<yowshi> DaSkreech: know what else resarts kdm? alt + crtl + backspace :)
<bishopz> well , intelligence + boredom+ drugs = not always the best combo
<bishopz> lol
<amazed> yeah and being your wife isn't a walk in the park. just saying.
<Huntz> ya for some reason adaept isnt changing it
<russlar> yowshi: that restarts the entire X server, too
<bishopz> baby u love being my wife  ;/
<yowshi> i know it does
<Huntz> somehow we got tainted donuts
<yowshi> couldnt i just go alt + ctrl + f1 sudo killall kdm then kdm?
<OxDeadC0de> He's the most important man in the universe.... according to the machine that analyzes (what was it.. buntcake?) and calculates the entirety of the universe from it... at least.. that universe..
<Slartibartfast> the answer is still 42 :-P .... after those millions of years :-D
<OxDeadC0de> yeah, but what's the question my friend?:P
<yowshi> the infinite perspective machine
<yowshi> or was it just the perspective machine
<DaSkreech> yowshi: yes :)
<OxDeadC0de> hey, someone has to give nagging house-wifes perspective somehow...
<OxDeadC0de> gj!
<bishopz> lolol
<yowshi> i want a cup held up by art
<DaSkreech> yowshi: yes but my way is more humane :)
<russlar> good luck with that
<yowshi> DaSkreech: meh humane is for humans i kill my machine any way i please :)
<yowshi> DaSkreech: and i can actually remember the commands i use
<DaSkreech> Huntz: ok that one doesn't resolve on a sudo apt-get update anyway right ?
<OxDeadC0de> bishopz mix in alcohol witht hat combo you listed above, and you  have me right now..
<Huntz> !effects of dynamite on EOL
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slartibartfast> what is the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe and Everything
<DaSkreech> yowshi: for information sakes all daemons are in /etc/init.d
<bishopz> lolol
<yowshi> DaSkreech: yeah i am probably ont gonna be able to remember that either
<DaSkreech> If you look in there all stuff running in the background and at startup are in there
<yowshi> DaSkreech: in order to remember something i must understnd it
<DaSkreech> yowshi: It's the same directory
<DaSkreech> yowshi: That's why I'm explaining
<yowshi> DaSkreech: yeah but what the heck is init.d?
<DaSkreech> When you initalize your computer it runs the scripts in init.d
<bishopz> initi...
<bishopz> nvm
<DaSkreech> the initiliaztion directory
<DaSkreech> init
<russlar> yowshi: init is the startup script from unix
<DaSkreech> :-p
<yowshi> then why is there a .d in it?
<DaSkreech> To show it's a directory
<russlar> daemon
<DaSkreech> like .jpg shows it's a jpeg
<OxDeadC0de> thank god for the guide or I'd never laugh.. Well, maybe not "God", but you know what I mean....
<DaSkreech> it's different from the init file
<russlar> he proved himself not to exist
<DaSkreech> yowshi: All scripts in there take either start stop or restart as an option
<bishopz> my eyes, feel heavvvvy
<yowshi> i see so there is an init file and it calls up the init directory but so keep confusion down they added a .d to the directory
<DaSkreech> so /etc/init.d/mysql start will start the mysql database
<DaSkreech> Right
<Huntz> daskreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/121662/
<DaSkreech> which has a bunch of scripts
<BattleStarJesus> Do any of you know how to change miro settings?
<yowshi> well now i will probably rmember it
<Huntz> now we losst the Fin backport again
<russlar> if you write it down, you won't have to remember :-p
<yowshi> i like how after rebooting kde keeps the windows open that were open
<OxDeadC0de> hmm ogre3d in the repo's is quite old.. 1.4.9 , the latest release is 1.7.0
<DaSkreech> Huntz: you clicked backports in Adept ?
<OxDeadC0de> (well, trunk is 1.7.0 at least...)
<yowshi> grrr what is with the pidgin posting stickiness
<DaSkreech> yowshi: Yeah it's cool eh?
<Huntz> that was the one with that dogfood/launchpad.net
<Huntz> still think roll with it?
<yowshi> it should just show the new post not scroll the new post onto the screen
<yowshi> is there a kde alternative to compiz?
<russlar> yowshi: kwin
<OxDeadC0de> yowshi it's not new, but it's upgraded to compete with compiz
<bishopz> kwin
<OxDeadC0de> what they said
<yowshi> cool
<bishopz> lol
<DaSkreech> Huntz: in adept for updates you had checked backports?
<DaSkreech> yowshi: kwin
<DaSkreech> bishopz: tried kwin ?
<OxDeadC0de> rofl
<Peeeeeet> Yeah, I just noticed that, it still says KDE 4.1 when I'm starting up
<yowshi> arg why isnt kwin in adept?
<bishopz> im checking it out now, as far as requirements
<bishopz> and such
 * OxDeadC0de recompiles ogre3d from trunk
<bishopz> -on ubuntu 8.10
<bishopz> gnome
<bishopz> so im reading a little.
<DaSkreech> yowshi: it's probably installed already
<DaSkreech> yowshi: run kwin --replace
<bishopz> thatll replace the compiz config.
<bishopz> ?
<yowshi> that worked how do i adjust what effcts are used by kwin?
<yowshi> ah alt f2 and find the desktop effects editor
<DaSkreech> yowshi: alt+F3 Window Properties
<DaSkreech> It's easy after that
<DaSkreech> Wait
<DaSkreech> Window Behaviour
<yowshi> DaSkreech: alt + f3 does nothing
<faileas> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<bishopz> brb sidhes to be done
<bishopz> uhm
<bishopz> dishes*
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> i got an error massage sayin "E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable" i tried the usual thing ( as above) but it dosen't seem to help. any ideas?
<yowshi> DaSkreech: there isnt much guidance in how to set this up is there
<faileas> oh, fixed it ;p
<amazed> grats
<Huntz> arg, it keeps on shrinking every time I try and put backports on I loose one rep
<khalid> quiero ver el escritorio en forma de cubo y no me funciona. También en la pestana efectos visuales de Sistema/Preferencias/Apariencia me aparecen sólo 3 opciones y me dicen que debe haber una más llamada personalizar o algo así, pero no me aparece. Desde ya muchas gracias.
<Huntz> I am thinking of entering in the old one from edgy and changing it to feisty and starting the 7.04 to 7.10 from the top
<amazed> if only I could respond in spanish appropriately.
<faileas> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DaSkreech> yowshi: you have kwin running?
<faileas> Huntz: i suspect you'd be better off backing up and reinstalling
<khalid> no  mi han ayudado de nada
<faileas> thats just me
<yowshi> DaSkreech: yes and i sed alt + f2 to run the desktop effects configurer but i cant make much out of it
<Huntz> lol
<DaSkreech> yowshi: press alt+space
<DaSkreech> what happens?
<DaSkreech> Huntz: Ok where are we?
<yowshi> 		
<Huntz> I ahve just enter the old repo list from edgy
<Huntz> and I am looking at the perl line thinking I need to input some stuff
<yowshi> DaSkreech: nothing
<yowshi> DaSkreech: but i have other effects like the flip screen for desktops when i move my mouse to the midle bottom
<DaSkreech> yowshi: When you click the right most corner of a window what happens
<dan-gar> hi
<yowshi> DaSkreech: nothing theres a cashew there for the top panel
<Huntz> DaSkreech: sudo perl -p -i.ORIG -e 's/(?:(?:\w+.)?archive|security).(ubuntu.com)/old-releases.$1/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<DaSkreech> yowshi: not the screen. The window
<DaSkreech> .ORIG?
<Huntz> does that line read right or do I need to put in some of my own info inplace of something
<Huntz> that or else I go through and hand edit it like I did last time
<yowshi> DaSkreech:  the maximize button?
<DaSkreech> yowshi: You have a maximize button on the far right corner of your window?
<DaSkreech> Wait
<DaSkreech> left
<DaSkreech>  :-)
<DaSkreech> Huntz: Where did you get .ORIG from ?
<yowshi> DaSkreech: thats where the close button is
<DaSkreech> yowshi: on the left?
<Huntz> the very first perl command for changing edgy repos to feissty repos
<yowshi> DaSkreech: top left corner
<DaSkreech> Serious? that's where the close button is?
<yowshi> of this window anyway
<yowshi> yes thats where it has always been
<DaSkreech> Huntz: sudo perl -p -i.feisty -e 's/old-releases.ubuntu.com/archive.ubuntu.com/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<yowshi> you wantg me to close a window?
<DaSkreech> yowshi: No I'm trying to figure out what window manager you are running
<yowshi> isnt there a command for that?
<Huntz> but its not old releases yet
<DaSkreech> Huntz: You did the do-release-upgrade ?
<Huntz> I cut and pasted the first repo list in the site because I know it works
<DaSkreech> ok just copy that line
<DaSkreech> then have feisty-backports
<Huntz> well its all the way back to edgy
<DaSkreech>  then do a sudo apt-get update to see if it likes you
<Huntz> so I have to convert edgy to feisty
<DaSkreech> Huntz: What? How are you on edgy ?
<DaSkreech> Huntz: lsb_release -a
<Huntz> just borrowed the repo list
<PSiL0> hmmm, I wonder when ati can come up with decent drivers for linux (specifically for (k)ubuntu).. 9.1 was a disaster for me, 9.2 thankfully fixed most of the really glaring bugs, and xv video output finally looks seamless, but dpms is crippled :(
<Huntz> I am still in feisty
<DaSkreech> yowshi: not really. ok open a terminal
<yowshi> DaSkreech: alt + f3 just popped up some kind of menu
<DaSkreech> yowshi: with window behaviour ?
<DaSkreech> at the bottom ?
<yowshi> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> Ok you are in kwin choose that then play with your effects
<PSiL0> back to 8.543 fglrx (10/08 release) which has the flickering bug, but it is still more stable
<Huntz> so I am not gonna update apt until I change it to fiesty
<DaSkreech> Huntz: Ok
<Huntz> or just to gutsy maybe?
<DaSkreech> Huntz: No lets do this as slow as possible
<PSiL0> I wonder what happened to 8.55x?  must've never made it out of pre-release...
<DaSkreech>  I just read the frst line of the instructions
<DaSkreech> This upgrade did not go as smooth as I expected.
<DaSkreech> Heh
<yowshi> DaSkreech: but i dont see any spot for changing what activates any particular effect
<DaSkreech> yowshi: When you click window behaviour you get adialog with Desktop effects?
<yowshi> yes
<DaSkreech> yowshi: you can play with all the effects in the All effects tab
<DaSkreech> Huntz: Where are we now?
<Huntz> do-release-upgrade
<DaSkreech> Ok
<DaSkreech> It's downloading ?
<DaSkreech> No errors?
<DaSkreech> Huntz: btw did you upgrade the system first?
<Huntz> no
<Huntz> it doesnt say to do that btween 7.04 to 7.10
<DaSkreech> Huntz: Grr do that first
<yowshi> DaSkreech: no scroll wheel for the alt + tab thing?
<DaSkreech> where?
<DaSkreech> yowshi: Hmm?
<Huntz> the EOLupgrade we been using
<DaSkreech> Scroll wheel works for me
<Huntz> my scolly works
<yowshi> DaSkreech: when you alt tab you have the the flip or cover thing but you cant rotate through the optiosn with the scroll wheel. or i cant
<Huntz> I know why we didnt need to daskreech, there nothing to upgrade
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> yowshi: Flip doesn't work Cover does
<Huntz> do-release-upgrade again?
<Huntz> or go with the one I got?
<Huntz> bah rolling with step by step
<yowshi> DaSkreech: yeah i have cover switch active i was wondering if there was a way to get the scroll wheel to scroll through the availablew windows
<SiVA__> how do I make the clock/calendar widget display the time in 12hour format? So simple...
<SiVA__> Its the "Digital Clock" widget
<yowshi> also where do i change the number of desktops so i can get an actual cube going
<DaSkreech> yowshi: I just scroll wheel on the taskbar normally
<DaSkreech> Huntz: yeah lets try this step by step
<yowshi> thats a bit nifty
<yowshi> i need a good minimize effect and there is no burn :(
<Huntz> ok up to perl line for changing diesssssty notations to gutsy
<Huntz> oops
<DaSkreech> yowshi: Yeahno burn
<DaSkreech> Huntz: Hmm?
<DaSkreech> yowshi: Right click the desktop pager on the panel and configure desktops
<Huntz> ok ready to try frontend distupgrade command again, Cross you fingers and toes
<DaSkreech> Huntz: This really shouldnt be this hard :-(
<Huntz> there has got to be something missing
<Huntz> that is not my fault somewhere
<yowshi> how do i get it to let me drag windows from one desktop to another?
<DaSkreech> Yeah I know
<DaSkreech> yowshi: If you have edge detection just drag to the edge of the screen
<yowshi> wheres edge direction?
<DaSkreech> hi russlar
<DaSkreech> Hold on let me find it
<russlar> oi
<DaSkreech> Huntz: same error?
<yowshi> DaSkreech: draging it to the edge doesnt work it just stop where the cursor stops
<Huntz> here Is the distupgrade command http://paste.ubuntu.com/121673/
<DaSkreech> yowshi: Advanced -> active Window borders
<Huntz> brb smoke break
<yowshi> thanks
<yowshi> grrr cant drag a window from te 1st desktop to the third ah well
<russlar> yowshi: can you use the application icon in the top left corner of the window decoration?
<russlar> yowshi: that menu should have "To Desktop" options in it
<DaSkreech> yowshi: huh?
<yowshi> DaSkreech: i tried to drag a window around the "cube" but it just kept bouncing between 2 deskotps
<DaSkreech> Huntz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/121674/
<yowshi> and russlar while that may get the job domne it isnt the same thing. for one dragging it there is way cooler
<Peeeeeet> Here's another question, kubuntu x86 or 64 bit? I know in windows land, x86 is more mainstream and better for compatibility but is that the same for kubuntu (linux in general)?
<DaSkreech> yowshi: hmm how do you have your desktops setup ?
<russlar> Peeeeeet: used to be true, but flash now works natively in x64
<yowshi> DaSkreech: what do you mean?
<Wargasm> try 64 if you don't mind wasting a lot of time.
<Wargasm> but if you want it to work without a hitch go with 32bit
<DaSkreech> yowshi: How many rows are they in ?
<yowshi> i dont know for starters the top desk bar mysteriously got blanked out and now nothing will add to it afyter i moved it to one of the side edges trying to find this menu thing you were tallking about way back
<Huntz> DaSkreech: where did you dig that up
<yowshi> i was hoping it would settle when i rebooted kdm later
<DaSkreech> Huntz: Shhhh the magic man does magic
<Slartibartfast> Peeeeeet if you don't have more then 4 GB of RAM there is no need to run 64bit
<yowshi> DaSkreech: theyare now in one row
<Huntz> lol, so you want me to past that into sources?
<DaSkreech> yowshi: ok so just drag from left to right
<DaSkreech> Huntz: use that as your sources
<Huntz> did it happen to say anything about a patch file
<Granny> senility set in - was capable in MIRC - this is first time managed to arrive here
<yowshi> DaSkreech: that still just bounces between 2 desktops
<DaSkreech> yowshi: ok drag all the way to the bottom of the screen
<DaSkreech> Huntz: The sources.list?
<yowshi> that works
<Huntz> no in paage where you got that
<DaSkreech> yowshi: Good
<DaSkreech> Huntz: I found someone with a feisty machine and got that from them
<khalidmian> how do i connect to konversation using proxy server or do i need quassel for that
<khalidmian> ?
<faileas> khalidmian: depends on the kind of proxy you want
<khalidmian> http
<faileas> http is a protocol on its own, as is irc
<faileas> so... no, you can't i think
<russlar> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<russlar> well, that didn't help
<russlar> !irc proxy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irc proxy
<russlar> !proxy
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks. If you're using mibbit, please try joining #ubuntu again. Mibbit takes a long time to connect, so you may have missed a message to do this.
<russlar> !proxies
<ubottu> "Proxies" are services acting as intermediate agents in various sorts of Internet connections. Examples are TOR, !apt-proxy, and HTTP proxies (such as "squid"). It is possible to install and use Ubuntu via some proxy connections: see FIXME
<faileas> khalidmian: what do you need to do?
<khalidmian> eh ....hide my ip for eg
<faileas> erf...
<faileas> then i have no idea
 * faileas would generally use proxies to get around blocks ;p
 * socceroos_ watches proxies to fight against each other - the pulse of awakening.
<Huntz> blah
<bishopz> -yawns-
<DaSkreech> Huntz: blah?
<Huntz> DaSkreech: smaething
<DaSkreech> samething
<DaSkreech> ah ok
<russlar> *
<Huntz> the upgrade tool must be fualty also
<DaSkreech> Huntz: what was the steps you did?
<Huntz> from the top
<Huntz> put in the repo
<Huntz> changed old-releases to archive like it says
<yowshi> hmmm fiefox titlebar is now blocking the tabbed window bar. i know i saw a fix option for this where was it
<Huntz> the archive to security for security like it says
<Huntz> and fiesty to gutsy like it says
<Huntz> then from the tmp file the distupgrade like it says
<Huntz> and it all end in the same stuff
<yowshi> how do i turn off kwin?
<bishopz> hes not on my bl
<DaSkreech> Huntz: You did sudo update and sudo do-release-upgrade ?
<DaSkreech> yowshi: in favour of what?
<yowshi> DaSkreech: as in when i am done playing with it turn it off
<yowshi> DaSkreech: in case of glitch or whatever
<russlar> yowshi: you can turn off composting (kwin) in the desktop section of System Settings
<Huntz> yes
<DaSkreech> yowshi: In favour of what? :)
<russlar> yowshi: there's a widget available that puts an on/off switch on the desktop
<DaSkreech> yowshi: It's a window manager if you just turn it off you can't move any windows
<DaSkreech> yowshi: Do you want to turn off the special effects?
<yowshi> DaSkreech: in favor of the default manager
<DaSkreech> kwin is the default manager
<russlar> kwin is the default manager
<russlar> if you want to turn off the effects, you can do that in system settings
<yowshi> didnt i have to kind of turn it on to get any effects with kwin --replace?
<russlar> !kwin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwin
<russlar> gfd!!!
<yowshi> yes how do i turn off the effects
<russlar> under desktop
<DaSkreech> yowshi: Thats cause you had compiz
<russlar> in system settings
<yowshi> without going through the lengthly process of deselecting every effect]
<DaSkreech> yowshi: press alt+shift+F12
<russlar> there's a checkbox right at the front
<DaSkreech> yowshi: Turns off everything till next reboot
<DaSkreech> yowshi: to turn of everything until you say when just uncheck desktop effects
<yowshi> where the heck was that fire fox fix *grumbles*
<russlar> yowshi: which one?
<russlar> the scrollbar fix?
<yowshi> the titlebar fix
<russlar> ?
<russlar> didn't know there was one
<yowshi> well the firefox titlebar is covering up the tab bar
<russlar> never seen that before
<yowshi> i saw it mentioned sowehre in my early wanderingsbut since my firefox worked perfectly i didnt pay much atention to where
<bishopz> goodnight to all
<bishopz> swee ya tomorrow, most likely
<wildbat> hi\
<quassel104> codecs!
<quassel104> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gothpaw> Please Help.. I'm having issues mounting a USB drive....  See here for details -->  http://rafb.net/p/ydmBYw60.html
<russlar> what sort of issues?
<gothpaw> russlar: too much to put here which is why I added the link to nopaste
<Peeeeeet> Did I hear people recommending "Kwin" over compiz?
<russlar> Peeeeeet: yes
<russlar> gothpaw: can you summarize?
<gothpaw> russlar: sure, drive wont mount and gives me errors
<russlar> what sort of usb drive?
<russlar> stick or hard drive
<DaSkreech> gothpaw: leave out the -t
<Peeeeeet> ah, but only for KDE 4+
<DaSkreech> Peeeeeet: compiz isn't that good a window manager
<gothpaw> DaSkreech: ok I'll try that now
<jose> hi
<gothpaw> DaSkreech: removing the -t means I have to remove the vfat as well, else it mount just tells me the proper way to use the commands, and removing -t vfat just tells me I must specify the filesystem type
<DaSkreech> gothpaw: ah try -t auto
<brad__> how can i get kde 4.2 ?
<gothpaw> DaSkreech: -t auto says I must specify the file system type
<russlar> brad__: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<DaSkreech> gothpaw: ok
<jose> well from synaptic
<jose> any know how kerel compile 2.6.28
<brad__> no idea when they will be in the main resp ?
<gothpaw> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<DaSkreech> brad__: When Jaunty ships
<russlar> they won't
<russlar> not in ibex
<brad__> ah
<russlar> they'r ein backports now
<russlar> i think
<jose> ok thanks
<gothpaw> jose: see the ubottu msg
<jose> i will see
<DaSkreech> gothpaw: what does dmesg say?
<gothpaw> DaSkreech: dmesg is huge, is there something particular I should paste at nopaste?
<DaSkreech> gothpaw: not sure. what ever happens when you try mount
<brad__> that was fast
<brad__> I'm going to test the new kde 4.2 now
<gothpaw> DaSkreech: not sure what I'm looking for but so far I dont see anything relating to mounting the ISB drive
<gothpaw> err, ISB=USB
<gothpaw> DaSkreech:  not sure if this helps -->  http://rafb.net/p/DGMYFq42.html
<brad__> it say's I've got packages held back.
<brad__> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2, trying to install kde 4.2
<DaSkreech> brad__: which ones?
<russlar> ignore them
<brad__> looks like core kde
<DaSkreech> you did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<brad__> no, I'm only trying to install kde 4.2 from 4.1 in interpid
<DaSkreech> gothpaw: ok I think all I saw was the drive get recognized at the end.
<DaSkreech> gothpaw: What are all those device not accepting address errors?
<brad__> of course I've ran it NOW that you mentioned it
<DaSkreech> brad__: :-) What did it say?
<brad__> now it's only hold back one.
<brad__> gwenview
<russlar> ignore that
<russlar> htere's a new gwenview
<russlar> you can remove gwenview, then upgrade
<brad__> cool, what's it's package name ?
<russlar> gwenview
<brad__> not orginal
<russlar> it'll get the rigt one after you upgrade
<brad__> I have to unstall or it's automagic
<cupcake_> Does ubuntu have a rc.conf file? I'm looking for my current system config
<skept> KDE sucks!
<skept> jks
<russlar> cupcake_: which part of the system config?
<russlar> cupcake_: startup services?
<cupcake_> russlar: modules/daemons
<russlar> cupcake_: /etc/modprobe.conf
<russlar> cupcake_: runlevel
<cupcake_> xorg.conf also seems minimal for my laptop..
<russlar> thel ls -l /etc/rc{that runlevel}.d/
<cupcake_> Id like to know how the keyboard/mouse is made
<russlar> ibex doesn't use xorg.conf
<cupcake_> ohh.. I'm generally an ARCH user
<russlar> no worries
<russlar> i spend my days in RHELHELL
<gothpaw> DaSkreech: yea, think I pasted it wrong, sorry... as for all the other devices not accepting addresses, I have no clue what to say about that as all other devices are working on the box
<DaSkreech> looks like the Mouse
<cupcake_> Sorry, where abouts is the X conf hiding?
<socceroos_> cupcake_: its not used
<DaSkreech> cupcake_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cupcake_> DaSkreech: I doubt it. thats pretty much empty...
<DaSkreech> cupcake_: That's the file. Xorg is downplaying it
<cupcake_> well, I'm interested in what mouse options are used. anyone aware of that location?
<dash84> sup
<dash84> 2 da east side
<DaSkreech> cupcake_: Same file
<dash84> gay
<Wargasm> just finished installing kde 4.2
<Wargasm> so far it looks fantastic
<Wargasm> visually it's a lot better than 4.1
<gothpaw> DaSkreech: still can't find anything relevant in the dmesg, but I did find this at the end of kern.log -->  http://rafb.net/p/fxt9MM94.html
<ScottK-laptop> ping ScottK
<DaSkreech> gothpaw: sudo fsck.vfat /dev/sdd1
<gothpaw> DaSkreech: ok... gave me 2 lines of txt
<PSiL0> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PSiL0> !snack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snack
<gothpaw> DaSkreech:  line1 = dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN   line2 = Currently, only 1 or 2 FATs are supported, not 234.
<DaSkreech> gothpaw: can paste those here I think
<DaSkreech> 2lines shoudln't be bad
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<gnuman_> hei guy, I'm unable to install google toolbar in firefox
<DaSkreech> gothpaw: What did you use to get those lines ?
<DaSkreech> the same command I gave ?
<gothpaw> DaSkreech: yes exactly as you posted to me
<wildbat> question: how do i set the power button to show a shutdown menu instead of shutting down ?
<gothpaw> DaSkreech: http://rafb.net/p/PjqtqJ21.html
<DaSkreech> gothpaw: and it won't automount or be forced to mount?
<gothpaw> DaSkreech: nothing I have thrown at it will mount it
<gothpaw> forgive the terminology :)
<sorset> hi, i cant change the clock of system... "Unable to contact time server: north-america.pool.ntp.org." why?
<gothpaw> sorset: have you tried a different ntp server?
<sorset> gothpaw: yes
<sorset> i have same error change when i unckeck "Ser date and time automaticly" !!
<travis_> Hello.
<travis_> I am new to KDE and having some trouble.
<gothpaw> sorset: not sure what to say there. The reason I asked that was I had the same issue once, but changing the ntp server fixed it for me
<travis_> When I change my resolution all of the fonts have become huge.
<gothpaw> travis_: if it is a KDE issue I would first try asking in #KDE
<travis_> ok, thank you gothpaw.
<gothpaw> :)
<sorset> gothpaw: i'm not using automatic set,
<sorset> but it says "Unable to contact time server: ."!!
<sorset> and dont specify any server!
<navetz> hey guys
<navetz> i have a weird issue
<navetz> where my background wallpaper wont change
<navetz> it says I am using a different wallpaper
<navetz> but its still the old one
<navetz> any ideas on how to fix it?
<gothpaw> navetz: well the wallpaper I would imagine would be related to the desktop your using (if KDE try in #KDE if gnome try in #Gnome ... etc)
<navetz> k thanks
<gothpaw> sorset: have you tried setting the time/date with the "date" function in a console?
<sorset> gothpaw: no , now, w8
<sorset> gothpaw: !! Mon Feb 23 10:18:43 IRST 2009
<jessie> !!
<gothpaw> sorset:   man date
<sorset> gothpaw: what you mean?
<sorset> gothpaw: can i change date?
<gothpaw> sorset:  open your console and type in  'man date' ... without the '' of course... this will tell you how you can manually change the time/date using the date function
<wildbat> question: how do i set the power button to show a shutdown menu instead of shutting down ?
<sorset> gothpaw: ok, i'll try
<MasterMMX> HI ALL ROOM
<gothpaw> wildbat: more details please.... which desktop, which power button, etc...
<wildbat> KDE 4.1 , power button of pc or laptop >.>
<wildbat> i see ~ i will take a look on that
<gothpaw> wildbat: you could also try using kpowersave (apparently it has a feature for changing the button configurations)
<gothpaw> wildbat: don't quote me on that though, just going from memory
<gothpaw> :)
<wildbat> kk
<wildbat> and how do i fix the lidbutton for my laptop ? it won't work before i do suspend to RAM once.....
<zeltak> hi, is just in my computer that the pager boxses are alwaus empty (no desktop number/name) or is this a known bug?
<mikorn2> Anyone have experience installing a Brother printer on 8.10?
<gothpaw> wildbat: that I am unsure of, sorry
<gothpaw> zeltak: have you setup your pager to show the name/number?
<zeltak> yup
<gothpaw> odd
<zeltak> but no matter what i choose the tiny boxes are empty
<zeltak> yeah strange..o h well at least i know its not aknown bug thx :)
<zeltak> will wait for kubuntu juanty to see if its fixed...come to think of it it happens on my laptop to...so i guess its some kinda bug
<gothpaw> well, I'm gone for the night....
<Wargasm> anybody know if x-fi cards truly work in ubuntu yet?
<StR|Sangreal> hello... my boot is slowed down due to an non-critical error and i have no clue what is wrong... could pls someone attend this?
<Wargasm> StR|Sangreal: when does the error come up?
<StR|Sangreal> well i use kubuntu, cca at the 30% of the bootscreen it switches into tty prompt and stays there until launching of kdm
<StR|Sangreal> and the error is right after some kernel check or so if i properly understand. yet the fact why does the bootscreen not continue is odd, but i think there is some failure that could be fixed
<Wargasm> hmm, ive never come across that. did you install something on the third party/unsupported repos?
<StR|Sangreal> yes i did
<Wargasm> i haven't had very good luck when doing that...probably depends on what it is though
<Slartibartfast> StR|Sangreal: maybe "/var/log/messages" gives some more info .....
<StR|Sangreal> but i think that this error ocurred after a system crash not an installation of restricted sw
<Slartibartfast> "some kernel check or so" is not really helpful in determine what might be wrong
<Wargasm> see what the log says, might give you enough info to  see what caused it
<kingtiger_> anyone know anything about syncing the a windows mobile pda?
<kingtiger_> or a "not fully set in Hal" error
<Slartibartfast> StR|Sangreal: maybe remove "quiet splash" from the kernel line in your /boot/grub/menu.lst will give you also more info during the boot process what might go wrong
<StR|Sangreal> Slartibartfast ok i will pastebin the log... i said i dont know how to treat such problems, i use linux just for usual work
<Slartibartfast> StR|Sangreal: ok ... not sure if i can be of help, but will take a look
<QWonder> hi, i just installed 8.10 and i'm having some video problems. i have an agp nvidia 5200 card and at first i did not have resolutions above 800x600 available so i installed the restricted drivers, now i only have 640x480 and 320x240 as available
<QWonder> i was using ubuntu, installed 8.04 and updated to 8.10 and didn't have problems with either of those
<SuperMoot> is it possible to use wget for --load-cookies file along with --http-user=user --http-password=pass , and have it login to two places (one with the cookie) and the other site with the user:pass ?
<SuperMoot> oops
<StR|Sangreal> Slartibartfast : http://paste2.org/p/152423
<arshad> HI
<arshad> what is DSL Damn Small LInux
<arshad> ??
<Slartibartfast> !dsl
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Slartibartfast> hehehe
<Slartibartfast> not that
<Slartibartfast> DSL is a damn small linux as far as i know ... :-) ..... a distribution to fit on a business card sized cd
<arshad> what r d advantages
<Slartibartfast> under the 50MB
<Slartibartfast> it's memory usage is also small
<Slartibartfast> But more comprehensive info about DSL you'll find on http://damnsmalllinux.org/
<arshad> tks
<kingtiger_> so anyone know anything about syncing kubuntu and windows mobile
<kingtiger_> I'm getting a "not fully set in Hal" massage
<Slartibartfast> personally i like thai massage more :-P
<kingtiger_> ya me to much more relaxing then trying to find a salution to a computer problem that seems to be shared by me and um me
<arshad> DSL on usb pendrive n dsl on cd are two different options . . . . . . . . ???
<dash84> :/
<Slartibartfast> i don't have a win-mob phone ... but maybe this thread helps http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-954103.html
<kingtiger_> thanks
<arshad> Help plzz. . . . . . . . . .   is DSL avaliable for download
<Slartibartfast> ftp://ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/damnsmall/current/dsl-3.x/
<arshad> tks
<noaXess> in which package is the mail command included?
<Slartibartfast> mailutils ?
<noaXess> Slartibartfast: aha.. :) thanks.. simple :)
<Slartibartfast> np
<thedark> hello everyone
<thedark> I get the following error whenever I try to start mnemosyne:
<thedark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/121718/
<tedy> good morning ladyes
<thedark> I have uninstalled and reinstalled it
<thedark> I still get the same error
<QWonder> hi, i'm having a problem where my resolution is very limited in 8.10 with an nvidia card and the restircted drivers, can someone please help me?
<cairo> hey all
<tedy> hello
<tedy> cairo
<cairo> download your hardware drivers
<tedy> what for drivers
<cairo> I was talking to Qwonder
<QWonder> no
<cairo> You need to go under system
<kingtiger_> thanks for the link Slartibartfast. had i bunch of info including some people that had the same problem but noone ever gave any idea how to fix it
<cairo> then administration
<cairo> then hardware drives
<QWonder> i have found various forums postings where people have the same problem in 8.04 and 8.04 ubuntu, i had the newest restricted drivers installed, i tried an older version but they do the same thing
<cairo> have you restarted your computer
<QWonder> cairo: that sounds like it's for ubuntu, i don't have a hardware drivers section there?
<QWonder> either way, i already have the restricted drivers installed
<cairo> well i had to rstart my computer after I installed the drivers
<cairo> what version of linux do you have
<Slartibartfast> kingtiger_ ... welcome ... i did see there was also a special channel for the software they spoke of
<QWonder> well, so did i
<QWonder> thanks for being so eager to help
<cairo> lol sorry i was probably more of a pest then a help then
<SmokeyD> hey people I just get a bunch of kde updates in Kubuntu, but they cause digikam to be removed due to update of libexiv2. Digikam seems to depend on the old version, which is removed with the update. Does this mean digikam is not part of Kubuntu anymore?
<doktoreas> hello everybody..after today update all my plasmoid are gone
<doktoreas> it says that can't find "frame"
<cairo> no clue
<Wargasm> SmokeyD, doktoreas, i had something similar happen
<Wargasm> i had to change the session to console, and then had to do a "sudo apt-get update" "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Wargasm> after i upgraded everything worked fine, before that, nothing showed up when i logged in
<Wargasm> try doing an update through console
<thedark> I cannot get mnemosyne to start
<doktoreas> Wargasm: ok!
<thedark> nobody here uses this program?
<sujr> hi! is ubuntu using /dev/dsp for audio input and output or output has i different device name?*
<cairo> anyone know how to find other channels other than looking through a web list
<thedark> god in heaven why are my problems always so unsolvable... everybody else gets a suggestion so quickly, but I always have to wait hours until one guy has some vague idea that usually doesn't pan out
<Wargasm> cairo: yeah are you using konversation?
<Rioting_pacifist> nothing will run this morning, last thing i did was install some tools and run prelink, (but ive run prelink -ua since) yet just about everything is segfaulting on me
<cllaudyu> thedark you arent the only one
 * thedark hadokens Kubuntu
<Rioting_pacifist> thedark: whats your problem?
<thedark> I can't get this program called mnemosyne to start
<thedark> I uninstalled and reinstalled
<thedark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/121718/
<thedark> there is the error I get
<cllaudyu> what is it for? thedark
<Wargasm> cairo: go to window, click on channel list near the bottom.
<thedark> it is an SRS, a spaced-repetition-system
<cllaudyu> thedark and you get only errors?
<thedark> you make flash cards, and it schedules how frequently to repeat their appearance based on how well you remembered the answers
<thedark> right, it doesn't even start
<thedark> it was working recently
<cairo> hmm on Konversation Application or different IRC
<Wargasm> on Konverstaion
<Wargasm> xchat also has a channel list feature
<ActionParsnip> !channels
<cllaudyu> thedark, i can say that i have a similar problem... after using programs they stoped responding...
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<QWonder> how do i change from my monitor being pnp to generic?
<thedark> I am using it to well that is something
<thedark> lol forgot I had started a sentence
<ActionParsnip> QWonder: isnt pnp generic?
<QWonder> what? pnp isn't picking up my monitor, and i believe that may be why i'm so limited on resolutions, how do i manually set my monitor model?
<ibuffy> what's a pts for?
<ibuffy> does kubuntu have a ipvs enabled by default?
<ben_glaz1> I cant get past the login screen in intrepid/kde4.2 this morning.  I think I did a package upgrade the last time i used it.   I have tried apt-get update, etc, and I have tried mv ~/.kde to ~/.kdebak, can anybody help me please?
<Rioting_pacifist> all my programs keep segfaulting, i think it may be due to file corruption (my laptop is pretty screwed) how can i check which files i need to reinstall
<ActionParsnip> QWonder: have you installed video drivers?
<ActionParsnip> ben_glaz1: can you log in as another user?
<ben_glaz1> ActionParsnip: I am the only user setup up on the machine
<ActionParsnip> ben_glaz1: then drop to root recovery console and make a new one
<ActionParsnip> ben_glaz1: its just to test
<ActionParsnip> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<ActionParsnip> Rioting_pacifist: i'd read dmesg | tail when it next happens, you can also check your hdd and memory to make sure they are ok
<thedark> okay I fixed mnemosyne
<Rioting_pacifist> ActionParsnip: dmesg just shows the segfaults, the HDD is ok (for now, the slightest movement can make it unreachable, but if the laptop is stable the HDD will stay readable)
<thedark> but I have another lingering problem....
<thedark> ever since I upgraded from Kubuntu 8.04, all videos in all programs have a slight hiccup every ten seconds or so
<thedark> any idea how to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> Rioting_pacifist: is your ram healthy?
<ActionParsnip> thedark: have you installed codecs?
<Rioting_pacifist> ActionParsnip: only way to check that is running memtest from grub right?
<thedark> no
<cllaudyu> can someone tell me why is plasma crashing so often? i disabled almost every graphics but it's stil crashing
<thedark> how do I know which to install/use?
<thedark> I mean it is for every video
<thedark> even flash videos in websites
<ActionParsnip> Rioting_pacifist: yeah its part of grub
<cllaudyu> how can i disable moause effects?
<thedark> and I know it isn't power issue, I never had this problem in previous versions of kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cllaudyu> to put graphics to zero
<ActionParsnip> cllaudyu: systemsettings
<ActionParsnip> cllaudyu: mouse is my guess, or desktop effects maybe
<ben_glaz1> ActionParsnip: ok, i created new user, and got a different result, this time instead of returning to login straight away, this time i get kwin (x-window-manager) crashed.
<cllaudyu> i can't find desktop effects
<cllaudyu> i mean mouse effects
<cllaudyu> only for mouse pointer
<cllaudyu> i did not found anything
<ActionParsnip> ben_glaz1: it may not be named "mouse effects" exactly
<ActionParsnip> cllaudyu: see above
<ActionParsnip> ben_glaz1: sorry dude wrong target
<ben_glaz1> ActionParsnip: second time, it is just as before, straight back to login
<ActionParsnip> ben_glaz1: ok drop to root console: sudo apt-get --reinstall install kwin
<ben_glaz1> ActionParsnip: ok, i try that
<ben_glaz1> ActionParsnip: sorry, reinstall kwin did not work
<ActionParsnip> ben_glaz1: did it actually reinstall though?
<ben_glaz1> yes
<RiotingPacifist> ActionParsnip: memtester (testing all my freemem isnt showing any problems with ram) i will reboot and use the utility from grub but i think my memory is fine.
<RiotingPacifist> *reboot later
<ActionParsnip> RiotingPacifist: only one way to know for sure
<eddie_> hi..all.. i have a problem here.. i have connected my lap to internet through gprs connection and the connection is working fine .. but the page is not loading in konquerer
<eddie_> can abybody help me
<ActionParsnip> eddie_: is konqueror et to offline mode?
<ActionParsnip> *set
<ActionParsnip> eddie_: can you ping sites by name, can you ping this ip: 30.99.130.180
<eddie_> yes the page is loading through w3m browser
<thedark> okay I have all the codecs it says to install already
<thedark> just to recap, all videos hiccup every 10 seconds or so
<thedark> it is very slight, but annoying
<thedark> every video from flash videos to avi in mplayer
<eddie_> how to change the mode  of konquerer
<thedark> I have all the codecs installed
<ben_glaz1> ActionParsnip:  kwin (4:4.2.0-0ubuntu~1intrepid1~ppa7) was replaced from the package kwin_4%3a.4.2.0-0ubuntu~1intrepid1~ppa7_amd64.deb
<ibrar> d
<ActionParsnip> eddie_: http://fixunix.com/suse/260500-konqueror-offline-mode.html
<ActionParsnip> ben_glaz1: ok, if you install a different DE, like fluxbox is it ok
<Azazel_Pazuzu> guten tag
<Azazel_Pazuzu> sprechen Sie deutsch?
<ben_glaz1> ActionParsnip: euh.  now i am getting "could not resolve gb.archive.ubuntu.com" on apt-get install fluxbox.  Should I manually edit the sources.list?
<ben_glaz1> that was   gb.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid universe
<ActionParsnip> ben_glaz1: should be fine, I use the same and use fluxbox
<ActionParsnip> ben_glaz1: if you are at the log in screen you can change to a command line login then run startx from there
<ben_glaz1> ActionParsnip:  x starts but goes no further showing an x, thats it
<ActionParsnip> ben_glaz1: then its loading
<ActionParsnip> ben_glaz1: have you checked your drive for errors and checked your ram for errors?
<ben_glaz1> ActionParsnip: can I do that from the command line
<ben_glaz1> how?#
<lokai> can I get libx11-devel through apt?
<ActionParsnip> ben_glaz1: bring up logon window, bottom right buttons one will say command line login, login there then type: startx
<ActionParsnip> ben_glaz1: if it crashes you will get info onscreen
<ben_glaz1> I get nothing, except an x cursor
<ben_glaz1> and mesh background
<ActionParsnip> ben_glaz1: ok try this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ActionParsnip> ben_glaz1: then restart x
<Rioting_pacifist> I ran the 1st 4 memtests and they all came back ok, but it would take hours to do all of them on the entire range, and i need to use my laptop today
<lokai> ah, its just called libx11-dev ;)
<matt> Can someone answer a quick question? Using KDE 4, read that slideshow wallpapers were possible in KDE but can't find how to do that. Any help?
<Rioting_pacifist> my hdds gone again need to reboot brb
<shryke2a> hello, is thunderbird able to open a linuxmail mailbox?
<dim3dro1> hi all
<dim3dro1> I'm running kubuntu 8.10
<dim3dro1>  "/etc/rc2.d/S20kde-guidance: 31: /usr/share/python-support/guidance-backends/displayconfig-hwprobe.py: not found"
<dim3dro1> what does this message mean?
<dim3dro1> it appears on startup
<matt> config-hwprobe.py file is missing, patch is available at http://patch-tracking.debian.net/patch/series/view/kde-guidance/0.7.0-1/12_force_python2.4_script.diff
<matt> any help on the slideshow wallpapers>
<matt> ?
<matt> anyone?
<shyke2a> one
<franic> hi all
<RiotingPacifist> im getting "0x0000003000009a1a in ?? () from /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2" from gdb, hwo do i reinstall ld-linux-x86-64.so
<RiotingPacifist> ubottu: ld-linux-x86-64.so.2
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<matt> Can someone please tell me how to do slideshow wallpapers? I can't find the plugin that forums keep saying I need, can't find the settings to enable it. Can someone please tell me where this is?
<RiotingPacifist> matt kde4 or kde3?
<RiotingPacifist> in both i think its just an option for bkground apearance though
<matt> kde4
<matt> cant find the option for it
<matt> installed ubuntu with gnome then installed kde and switched to kde, but still looks the same with different apps installed. is that normal or did i fuck something up?
<RiotingPacifist> i dont have kde4 atm but last time i was in 4.2 it was under apearance when you right click on the peanut in top right
<sorteal> matt : Do you mean it still looks like gnome
<matt> yes, thats what i mean. sorry if i wasnt clear, been up for awhile
<sorteal> did you install the kubuntu-desktop package?
<sorteal> or just straight kde
<sorteal> Another question (may sound like a stupid one) did you switch your session at login to kde?
<matt> sudo apt-get install kde-nightly, whichever that installs. still really new at this, sorry for the lack of info. when i installed that package i checked the box that made kde default at startup then rebooted
<Riddell> you still need to select kde at the login screen (from the session menu)
<matt> really, bc the kde login screen came up and it booted into kubuntu instead of ubuntu. did i really just miss an option box at login?
<sorteal> I'd install the kubuntu-desktop package and then make sure you have kde selected at login
<matt> how do i install desktop package?
<sorteal> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<matt> thanks for the help sorteal
<sorteal> np
<sorteal> wait what ubuntu version
<sorteal> 8.10?
<matt> yes, 8.10
<sorteal> k
<dim3dro1> matt: how can I apply this patch?
<dim3dro1> should I download sources and unpack?
<dim3dro1> can anyone help me, how can I apply this patch: http://patch-tracking.debian.net/patch/series/view/kde-guidance/0.7.0-1/12_force_python2.4_script.diff ?
<PhilippeP> is there a way to redirect the text output of the 'kcmshell4 display' to a file  ?? the > does not work :(
<earle> Hey peeps. My Weather Forecast plasmoid's been broken since 4.2. Is there a known fix?
<kalum__> Hello, I am running  kubuntu latest version with kde 4.1.4. I am very satisfied with it overall, except one problem, when i try to play divx movies with mplayer or any movie player for that matter, the movie misses a few FPS every 10 seconds or so, ie there is a sudden pause in playback. could anyone tell me why this is the case?
<PhilippeP> kalum__: it could be a lot of things
<kalum__> hmm..no response to my question about skiiping full screen movie playback under kubuntu :-(
<kalum__> Aha.....i spoke too soon :-)
<PhilippeP> kalum__: does it only happens full screen ??
<kalum__> PhilippeP: Well my computer is upto the task speed wise, 1gb of ram, and 1.8 ghz dual core CPU which should be suffiecient, the chipset is a intel  945GM/GMS
<kalum__> It only happens in full screen, windowed it runs perfectly
<sorteal> Are you running any kind of desktop effects
<kalum__> Just the default desktop effects that the native install of kubuntu would have, nothing else enabled, just a vanilla kubuntu install
<kalum__> Kubuntu has enabled the 3d accelerated effects if that it what you meant...
<wers> fonts on my gtk apps on kde 4.2 dont render like my kde apps and how they do on gnome. how do i fix this?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<sorteal> Try turning that off I've noticed mplayer and vlc tend to get "choppy" even on fast machines when in fullscreen with effects running
<StR|Sangreal> hi i need to install following package to my kubuntu intrepid with kernel .27 and kde42 but i cannot handle source codes... pls some advice?
<StR|Sangreal> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=89304&forumpage=1&PHPSESSID=cae
<sorteal> I think it's more a compiz-fusion issue than mplayer, vlc, or kde issue
<PhilippeP> kalum__: you can try desactivating compositing before viewing : Alt+Shift+F12
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: theres a deb for it: http://danakil.free.fr/linux/packages/panelspacer-plasmoid-intrepid-0.1_i386.deb
<ActionParsnip> sorteal: thats common
<StR|Sangreal> ActionParsnip > i use amd63
<sorteal> what's common
<ActionParsnip> sorteal: compiz borking stuff
<kalum__> ok......thx, I will try that......
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: i see
<sorteal> yeah I've kinda noticed that lol :)
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<PhilippeP> kalum__: same keystroke to reactivate after ! :)
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: and you can compile the source
<kalum__> PhilippeP: Thanks very much, If i may not trouble you once more, is there anyway to autohide the panel in 4.1.4 or should i update to  4.2 using the PPC debs
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: if you'd read down a bit you would have seen tis: http://smihael.bplaced.net/plasmoids/binary/panel-spacer_0.1-1_amd64.deb
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: ;)
<StR|Sangreal> pls offtopic: my kde launcher is messing up, it doesnt display all suitable results, icons are overlaping and e.g. i sometimes canot run opera via altF2
<StR|Sangreal> 0.1 is buggy, its not compatible with kde42
<PhilippeP> kalum__: no for 4.1.4 , for 4.2 activate intrepid_backports 4.2 is in it now !
<StR|Sangreal> have tried
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: good
<kalum__> Thanks very much
<PhilippeP> you're welcome
<StR|Sangreal> can sb advise me for this? :pls offtopic: my kde launcher is messing up, it doesnt display all suitable results, icons are overlaping and e.g. i sometimes canot run opera via altF2
<StR|Sangreal> * : Pls
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: try finding where the config file for the launcher is an rename it
<StR|Sangreal> ok i get the idea but i have no clue where it usually is
<StR|Sangreal> build-essential is in latest version; build-essential is set to manual installation... what now?
<boubbin> !kde4
<ubottu> kde4 is KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 | 4.2 packages http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 | Support in #kubuntu
<boubbin> i cant have 4.2 in hardy ?
<ActionParsnip> boubbin: sure
<boubbin> any walkthrough of installation, i would like to install it beside oh kde3
<boubbin> i couldnt find any relevant guides with google...
<ActionParsnip> boubbin: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/tag/ubuntu-hardy-install-kde-42/
<boubbin> nice, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> np
<boubbin> well i cant find the package kde-nightly
<boubbin> but i can just select the "kde4" and it will also install all the dep's ?
<boubbin> 179 deps, 199mb
<ActionParsnip> yes the package managers will install any required deps
<vmt1> Hello all :) I tring iptables and I want to forward only google.de. with -d google.de it isnt working. Which parameter I have to use? Or is not possible with DNS- names? Can someone help?
<ActionParsnip> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<felix46> hii
<DarkED> question. if i've added the kde4.2 repo, updated apt list, and did an update using adept, i should have kde4.2 on next login?
<felix46> how can i go to irc of ubuntu in spanish?
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<felix46> !es
<felix46> join
<felix46> thx
<DarkED> felix46: type /join #ubuntu-es :D
<felix46> i went to ubuntu-es, thanx ^^
<felix46> is posible change the language of Konversation?
<felix46> is posible change the language of Konversation?
<white_hatr> hello
<felix46> hi
<thais> hi
<sujr> hi! do twinkle sip can call from pc-to-pc?
<thais> from were you are?
<felix46> yes
<felix46> you can use openwengo
<felix46> is a sustitute of skype
<ben_glaz1> ActionParsnip:  I managed to get fluxbox installed ->> Couldnt connect to Xserver.  I did a apt-get remove nvidia-glx-177 to see if i could start xserver with foss drivers.  But, now im stuck for ideas again.
<thedark> all videos skip slightly about every 10 seconds... youtube, avis, mpegs, I have all the media codecs installed... any ideas?
<thedark> I have Kubuntu 8.10
<felix46> this use the system of VoIP
<thedark> Intrepid
<thedark> never had this problem with previous versions
<white_hatr> anyone know when Ubuntu 9.10 will be officially released?
<ben_glaz1>  I managed to get fluxbox installed (for testing)->> Couldnt connect to Xserver.  I did a apt-get remove nvidia-glx-177 to see if i could start xserver with foss drivers.  But, now im stuck for ideas again.
<downandout> hello all
<downandout> is there any software applet for ubuntu that displays a word a day in the taskbar or something along those lines?
<downandout> like a vocabulary trainer ?
<thedark> so no ideas about what could cause videos to skip?
<downandout> many things depend on video
<thedark> the strange thing to me is that it is _all_ video...  youtube, daily motion, avis on my hd, everything... and it is very slight, but relatively frequent
<thedark> high res, low res, everything
<thedark> in VLC, Mplayer, Dragon player... everything
<white_hatr> does the audio also skip?
<thedark> and I didn't have this problem in previous versions
<thedark> nope
<thedark> audio is fine
<white_hatr> hmmmmmmmmm
<AndrewMohawk> hi, i have an ATI card, lspci says "VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 [Radeon X1200 Series]", i just got a 24" widescreen, but when setting the resolution to "1920x1200" the image is very distorted
<AndrewMohawk> under hardware in kubuntu the gfx driver is "fglrx" and monitor is "LCD Panel 1920x1200 (widescreen"
<white_hatr> i had a similar problem about skipping video but the aduio too was skipping
<AndrewMohawk> anyone have any idea how i can fix this?
<downandout> thedark: are you sure you have your drivers for your video card properly installed?
<thedark> no
<thedark> how do I check?
<white_hatr> Ati or nvidia
<white_hatr> or intel
<thedark> you there downandout?
<Silver22> afk
<downandout> thedark: what type of video card?
<thedark> hmm what is the CLI command to get my hardware profile?
<thedark> found it
<downandout> lspci
<thedark> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<downandout> ok are you using compwiz?
<thedark> is that not what I am looking for>
<thedark> ni
<downandout> compiz :)
<thedark> no
<thedark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/121803/
<thedark> I typed that in that is what I got
<downandout> compiz doesn't like your card
<yaa_> what's up
<downandout> apparently its blacklisted
<thedark> ?
<thedark> what?!
<DarkED> in konversation how do i configure proxy settings? i just cannot find it
<kar> hi. i want to return from suspend without unlocking with my password the session. What could i do?
<thedark> so what does that mean?
<ben_glaz1> Intrepid/kde4.2.  I got serious problems logging into kde.  Kde login screen comes up as normal, but nothing else happens except jumps straight back to login screen.  I have tried to install fluxbox as a test, and it retruns couldnt connect to  xserver
<khalidmian> i seem to have issues with java under firefox in kubuntu any help/assistance the system shows that i do have sunjava as i did install kubuntu extras
<ben_glaz1> I have added a new user.  Run apt-get update, dpkg reconfigure xserver.  Nothing seems to work.
<DarkED> brb
<thedark> damn its rush hour in this room
<downandout> http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_7.10/Issues/Compiz_Fusion_965GM_Incompatibility
<downandout> the dark read that link
<thedark> okay I read it
<Walzmyn> kar those settings are in system settings, i'm not sure where
<kar> Yes, i checked there but nothing happens. i tryed everything in login manager
<AndrewMohawk> i seemed to have got mine working by using the ATI driver rather
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<thedark> so I don't get it
<thedark> will creating that file and adding that line of text fix my video problem?
<thedark> do I have to install a distro with a different window manager?
<thedark> I didn't have this problem in 7.10
<ben_glaz1> ActionParsnip:  Please, can you help me again? I am still having problems.
<ActionParsnip> ben_glaz1: ask away, the room will answer
<ActionParsnip> ben_glaz1: dont target me just because i'm here
<ben_glaz1> i installed fluxbox as requested.  on startfluxbox  i get could connect to xserver
<ben_glaz1> Earlier i  removed the nvidia-glx-177 i thought that might be causing problems
<ben_glaz1> looking at xorg.log, everything seems ok using the nv driver
 * thedark ddts this new kubuntu that has been nothing but trouble from day 1
<ben_glaz1> startx just gives me the same blank screen with an x cursor
<thedark> ugh I had that exact same problem Ben
<sujr> hi! i'm compiling twinkle and got this error: configure: error: Set $QTDIR to the Qt directory, eg. /usr/lib/qt3where should i change this? i'm using ubuntu 8 hardy
<thedark> I had to do a complete reinstall
<thedark> nobody here was able to help me, though one dude tried
<ben_glaz1> thedark: i was hoping not to hear that. euh
<thedark> sorry, maybe somebody else will have a solution, but I hung out here for almost two days and it was the best I could do
<ben_glaz1> i am on day 2.  I have tried everything i can think of.
<thedark> upgrading to 8.10 has been such a pain, so many problems that I didn't experience from 7.10 to 8.04
<thedark> inlcuding THE SKIPPING VIDEOS ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<ben_glaz1> thedark: everything was fine saturday night, started up on sunday, and no kde
<thedark> ah well that is different
<ben_glaz1> other than login screen
<bazhang> turning off effects generally fixes skipping videos
<thedark> my problem was right after upgrading
<thedark> how do I turn off effects, even youtube videos skip
<ben_glaz1> ahh, i did an update on saturday.
<thedark> yeah same as me then
<bazhang> what version of kde4
<ben_glaz1> using the update manager, that why i removed the nvidia glx drivers.  I thought they might be causing the problem
<ben_glaz1> intrepid with 4.2
<bazhang> the experimental one?
<ben_glaz1> thedark: did you update on saturday too?
<sujr>  i'm compiling twinkle and got this error: checking value of $QTDIR... not setconfigure: error: Set $QTDIR to the Qt directory, eg. /usr/lib/qt3hi!where should i change this? i'm using ubuntu 8 hardy
<ben_glaz1> bazhang:  i am not sure.  I guess it is.  As per kubuntu website (ppa7?)
<khalidmian> i seem to have issues with java under firefox in kubuntu any help/assistance the system shows that i do have sunjava as i did install kubuntu extras
<bazhang> ben_glaz1, yep
<thedark> no
<thedark> this was weeks ago
<ben_glaz1> thedark; right, ok
<ActionParsnip> sujr: http://lists.debian.org/debian-qt-kde/2006/04/msg00033.html
<thedark> so bazhang, any other ideas about the videos?
<bazhang> thedark, flash? or others
<thedark> everything!
<bazhang> thedark, which apps if others
<thedark> that is what is so weird
<thedark> flash videos, avis on my hd, DVDs
<rpfr> hi
<thedark> everything does that slight hiccup every 10 seconds
<rpfr> system found the webcam
<bazhang> which apps to run them thedark
<rpfr> but not working in skype
<thedark> try installing skype-static
<thedark> you have to add the medibuntu repositories
<thedark> I had this problem just two days ago
<thedark> make sure you have the right qt libs installed as well
<thedark> google that stuff, some helpful threads should show up with the details
<thedark> but if you have skype-static and/or the right qt libs installed, that should fix it
<thedark> I have tried everything
<thedark> vlc, dragonplayer,mplayer,xine
<rpfr> I will try thanks
<thedark> kaffeine
<ben_glaz1> ok guys, looks like i need to wipe and reinstall.  I got console access and network connection.  What the best way to backup my home dir?
<ActionParsnip> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ActionParsnip> thedark: we have a factoid for that
<thedark> I have the codecs installed
<thedark> I went through that before with another guy
<darkenergy> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thedark> I don't have any problem with audio
<thedark> yes I bookmarked the common tasks page
<thedark> and I have the codecs installed
<ActionParsnip> so wassup?
<thedark> they all show up as installed in synaptic
<thedark> I don't know!
<thedark> all videos hiccup
<thedark> it is super slight
<thedark> but it is getting annoying
<shadeslayer> thedark: tried vlc yet??
<thedark> I didn't have this problem
<thedark> I am running VLC as we speak
<bazhang> are the vids on another drive
<ActionParsnip> thedark: have you installed video drivers for your graphics card?
<thedark> like I said, I have tried almost every player
<shadeslayer> and it hiccups?? yeah i had that problem
<thedark> it could be a driver problem
<thedark> skips, whatever
<shadeslayer> nope,just restart
<shadeslayer> works for mr
<shadeslayer> *me
<thedark> yes, videos on my hd, flash
<thedark> everything
<ActionParsnip> thedark: you could renice the player app
<thedark> okay its been a problem from day 1 with Kubuntu 8.10
<thedark> if restarting fixed it, I wouldn't have a problem
<thedark> renice?
<shadeslayer> how do i force a mount of a NTFS partition??
<shadeslayer> :)
<ActionParsnip> thedark: ok i'll fill you in
<ActionParsnip> thedark: all processes have a nice value
<shadeslayer> like i said it worked for me
<ActionParsnip> the default is 0
<JuJuBee> Can someone help me with a resolution problem? I have a laptop with 9600M and dual head setup.  Each screen/display has its own desktop with its own launcher/K-menu (using kubuntu).  My external monitor is the problem.  I want to set the resolution to 1280x1024.  Using xrandr on that screen shows maximum of 1024x768 resolition.  I know this monitor does better than that, in fact it was set way higher than that by accident once.  Here are m
<JuJuBee> astebin.com/m5e50de95
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: nice value ?? lol
<ActionParsnip> lower makes the app get more cpu time, higher it gets less
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: read and learn
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> okie
<thedark> I see
<ActionParsnip> thedark: the lowest nice value you can get is -20 which will put 100% of system into the one process and will cause a tonne of problems
<thedark> okay I high prioritied it
<ActionParsnip> thedark: the highest is 20 where its practically ignored by the cpu
<thedark> I don't see a number scale
<ActionParsnip> thedark: by giving a nice value of say -5, the cpu will give it  little more power and hopefully will iron it out
<thedark> I see a cpu scheduler and an i/o scheduler
<ActionParsnip> thedark: its a command line command
<shadeslayer> he did ctrl+esc
<thedark> ah... there is renice option in the system monitor
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: any idea how to force mount a drive
<shadeslayer> :D
<ActionParsnip> thedark: renice -n -5 <pidofvlcplayer>
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: what filesystem, what dev and what mountpoint
<ActionParsnip> thedark: obv you'll have to work out the pid first
<shadeslayer> NTFS,/dev/sda3,mount point i do not know
<thedark> okay
<thedark> how do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: ok i'll make one up
<ActionParsnip> thedark: pidof vlc
<thedark> wow so simple, amazed :)
<shadeslayer> thanks
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: sudo mkdir /media/sda3; sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/sda3
<ActionParsnip> thedark: it is in linux
<shadeslayer> both commands?
<ActionParsnip> thedark: once you run that command i gave with renice it will give vlc more cpu time
<darkenergy> should you be creating folders in /media?
<thedark> it tells me that isn't the proper usage
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: its the command you need, copy it in one and paste to terminal
<ActionParsnip> thedark: what is the pid?
<thedark> renice priority [-p|--pid] pid [... pid]
<shadeslayer> the command was
<shadeslayer> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda3 /media/sda3 -o force
<shadeslayer> :P
<thedark> but I still don't get what to type
<ActionParsnip> thedark: renice -n 5 -p <pidyoufound>
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> make that 5 a -5
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: sure, you dint say you wanted ntfs3g, you may need some extra options
<ActionParsnip>  mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda3 /media/sda3 -o force,uid=1000
<thedark> still gave me the usage list
<shadeslayer> ?
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: makes it user writable
<thedark> and I don't see a difference in the cpu % in the system monitor
<ActionParsnip> thedark: what command are you using exactly?
<shadeslayer> do i run the command again??
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> i get it
<ActionParsnip> thedark: it wont increase in there, its not labouring the system, but the process will be attended more often
<ActionParsnip> thedark: can you give me the command you used please
<shadeslayer> i need to unmount the device first
<shadeslayer> whats the command for that
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: sudo umount /media/sda3
<ActionParsnip> thedark: try: renice -5 -p <the pid>
<shadeslayer> thanks
<ActionParsnip> thedark: or try it with sudo
<thedark> okay that last one worked
<thedark> no sudo needed
<ActionParsnip> thedark: good enough
<thedark> thank you
<thedark> but it is still skipping
<thedark> I changed it to -10
<thedark> same problem
<thedark> sound is fine
<thedark> GOD this is so frustrating
<thedark> but I do appreciate your help
<darkenergy> thedark: have you got enough RAM?
<ActionParsnip> thedark: if you run ps -ef | grep vlc
<ActionParsnip> thedark: is the 4th column your nice value, just curious
<hacker> 中文频道吗？
<bazhang> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<thedark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/121827/
<ActionParsnip> thedark: try closing vlc
<ActionParsnip> thedark: nice -7 vlc
<ActionParsnip> sets its nice value at startup
 * thedark nods
<ActionParsnip> any better
<thedark> nah it didn't work
 * ActionParsnip used to renice nspluginwrapper to get better performance in flash before 64bit flash
<thedark> I mean videos are watchable, it is just annoying
<thedark> and sound is fine
<thedark> but no change
<ActionParsnip> then its the video codec, have you been into vlc's settings to play around
<ActionParsnip> thedark: are you running compiz?
<thedark> I don't see how that could be it, seeing how flash videos and videos in other players skip as well
<thedark> uhm, I dunno
 * shadeslayer wonders why his USB speed is 909 kBps
<shadeslayer> :)
<bazhang> turning off effects usually fixes that
<shadeslayer> no effects
<ActionParsnip> thedark: do you use that retarded desktop cube and all the bells and whistles that makes your computer look "pretty"
<thedark> no
<ActionParsnip> good
<bazhang> referring to thedark 's issue
 * ActionParsnip hates beryl almost as much as Apple
<shadeslayer> :)
<thedark> I actually toned down that crap because it was giving me tons of issues
<bazhang> turn it off completely
<thedark> crashing and such
<shadeslayer> looks that the force mount reduced speed
<thedark> I have Desktop effects set to No Effects
<darkenergy> thedark: hardware specs?
<bazhang> how much ram,etc
<ActionParsnip> and cpu speed
<thedark> how do I get a list of all that?
<thedark> I mean I have my comp documentation
<darkenergy> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ActionParsnip> thedark: dont you know your system spec, like cpu speed and ram
<darkenergy> "free" shows how much ram you've got and how much is used. and swap too
<bazhang> is this a wubi install?
<ActionParsnip> oh i hope not
<thedark> brb
<bazhang> heh
<darkenergy> someone is being evasive
<ActionParsnip> or use: cat /proc/meminfo
<ActionParsnip> bit more info
<bazhang> still can't figure out how to add the little icons to my kde4 panel :)
<darkenergy> ActionParsnip: he's gone
<bazhang> ie firefox, terminal etc
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: drag them from kmenu
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: make sure they are unlocked first
<darkenergy> anyone figured out ad-hoc networking yet?
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: np man
<thedark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/121846/
<thedark> there is my cpu info
<thedark> I got 2 gigs of ram
<ActionParsnip> should be fine
<ActionParsnip> thedark: you could apt-build vlc
<thedark> ???????????
<thedark> but man, what about flash videos and all that
<ActionParsnip> thedark: it wil compile the softwre using deb-src
 * shadeslayer is sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop :)
<ActionParsnip> thedark: flash videos use a flash plugin for your browser
<thedark> right, but they have the same problem
<darkenergy> thedark: cat /proc/meminfo
<thedark> how would apt-building vlc fix that
<shadeslayer> btw gnome will use the same kernel,configs,etc as Kubuntu right??
<thedark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/121849/
<thedark> meminfo
<bazhang> thedark, is this a wubi install?
<thedark> I don't even know what a wubi install is
<bazhang> thedark, or inside a vm?
<thedark> nah no vm
<bazhang> how many processes do you have running thedark
<thedark> 130
<shadeslayer> thedark: did you try reinstalling VLC??
<shadeslayer> :P
<bazhang> thedark, any memory intensive ones?
<thedark> top 3 are firefox, xorg, and python
<thedark> 58,36, 13 M
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<thedark> I don't see why it would be a specs problem unless KDE 4.1 is really that big of a problem
<thedark> as I didn;t have this issue in previous versions of kubuntu
<thedark> and upgrading has made me miserable ever since
<shadeslayer> how do i change nvidia's power management
<bazhang> thedark, what video card, what drivers, and how installed
<shadeslayer> like its set to max performance right now
<thedark> I didn't install any video drivers
<shadeslayer> i want to set it to powersave,the video card
<thedark> just what came out of the box, plus the media extras stuff
<thedark> to watch dvds and videos with codecs and all that
<shadeslayer> any idea??
<ActionParsnip> thedark: you will need video drivers installing and configuring to get a smooth display
<ActionParsnip> thedark: lspci | grep VGA
<shadeslayer> !nvidia | thedark
<ubottu> thedark: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> ubotu seems extremly slow today
<ActionParsnip> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<bazhang> ubottu lag
<ActionParsnip> he's ok
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> maybe
<shadeslayer> im installing ubuntu so maybe
<ActionParsnip> thedark: what does that output?
<thedark> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<shadeslayer> stupid card is heating to much
<shadeslayer> IGP yayy
<shadeslayer> no card :)
<ActionParsnip> thedark: there are some xorg.conf snippets here for your card, it uses the intel driver which comes with a default install https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/120834
<JuJuBee> Any opinions on nVidia 9650M vs. 9800M ?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | JuJuBee
<ubottu> JuJuBee: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<shadeslayer> JuJuBee: ##hardware
<shadeslayer> ;)
<thedark> so I don't have to fiddle with the drivers, just the xorg.conf file?
<maartenw> hi, I've a problem with bluetooth support
<maartenw> I'm running kubuntu 8.10
<shadeslayer> maartenw: go ahead
<ActionParsnip> thedark: correct you already have the driver installed in a package
<maartenw> with all recent updates
<ActionParsnip> thedark: !info xserver-xorg-video-intel
<JuJuBee> I was more concerned about which card is better supported with kubuntu than which card works better for graphics.
<maartenw> and kdebluetooth
<maartenw> 0.3
<shadeslayer> maartenw: even with KDE 4.2??
<maartenw> yes
<maartenw> I can send files
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | JuJuBee
<ubottu> JuJuBee: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<maartenw> I can make a NAP connection
<maartenw> but I cannot receive files
<maartenw> the other device is a wm 2003 ipaq
<shadeslayer> did you try this??
<maartenw> I had the same problem with the gnome utils
<shadeslayer> did you try this??
<shadeslayer> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<shadeslayer> oops
<ActionParsnip> maartenw: i have that too, i think the gnome one is ok but you'll need to install the GTK
<thedark> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-intel (source: xserver-xorg-video-intel): X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.4.1-1ubuntu10.3 (intrepid), package size 411 kB, installed size 900 kB
<shadeslayer> ive not even tried bluetooth since its been fixed lol
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip: no mention of 9650, that's why I asked here.
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: let me websearch
<JuJuBee> I will aks elsewhere.
<thedark> well I am confused and exhausted
<shadeslayer> sooooooo
<thedark> I'm gonna hit the sack and get back on this tomorrow
<thedark> maybe I just need to try Xubuntu, this new KDE stuff is just trouble :(
<pinpower> wtf
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: seems supported by the 180 driver but i'd probably go for the official nvidia driver
<pinpower> whats going on
<ActionParsnip> thedark: you just need video drivers configuring
<JuJuBee> You mean the 9650?
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: yeah seems that way
<maartenw> shadeslay: I know the things mentioned on the webpage you mentioned
<shadeslayer> :) then no idea
<thedark> okay I bookmarked that page
<thedark> tgabjs again AP
<ActionParsnip> np man
<thedark> thanks
<thedark> best of luck in all of your computing
<thedark> farewell #kubuntu
<maartenw> might obexpushd be needed for receiving files?
<maartenw> it is not a requirement for kdebluetooth4
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip: what did you search for? I can;t find anything specific.
<maartenw> shadeslayer: might obexpushd be needed for receiving files?
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: nvidia 9650 nvidia-glx
<shadeslayer> maartenw: you certainly have to use that,i think'
<felix46> hello
<shadeslayer> !hi | felix46
<ubottu> felix46: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<shadeslayer> XD
<JuJuBee> Thanks ActionParsnip.  Seems the 180.22 drivers supports the 9800M GS as well which is a common GPU for laptops.
<niKubuntu> hi
<shadeslayer> JuJuBee: 180 :O
<JuJuBee> ?
<shadeslayer> nothing beyond 177 here
<JuJuBee> Why?
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: then you got a winner
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia-glx-180
<shadeslayer> JuJuBee: in restricted drivers i dont have 180
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-180 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-180): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 180.11-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 9046 kB, installed size 26444 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<ActionParsnip> its in intrepid too
<shadeslayer> my ' 7 ' key seems to be stuck
<felix46> how can i colour my nick on irc?
<shadeslayer> haha something was stuck below ' 7 '
<shadeslayer> felix46: please please use #defocus and #freenode for such queries
<felix46> chanel defocus?
<shadeslayer> !defocus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about defocus
<ActionParsnip> haha its a random chat room for idle natterings
<shadeslayer> ubottu: damn you
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about damn you
<shadeslayer> XD
<felix46> i can't join to defocus
<shadeslayer> felix46: you have to wait for a voice
<ActionParsnip> felix46: try: /j #defocus
<felix46> [15:22] <felix46> hi
<felix46> [15:22] [404] #defocus Cannot send to channel
<shadeslayer> yeah,you have to wait for the beautiful antiope to voice you
<felix46> ahhh
<felix46> okok thx
<felix46> i understand
<ActionParsnip> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<lorelei> hi lols i am a gnom user
<lorelei> ha ha kedofils
<shadeslayer> lorelei: welcome to the candy world
<shadeslayer> ;)
<ActionParsnip> no candy here
<shadeslayer> *eye candy
<ActionParsnip> kde, but not kwin
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> :)
<ActionParsnip> !hi | lorelei
<ubottu> lorelei: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
 * shadeslayer thinks he lost one chance to !hi
<khalidmian> how can i install webdwing font under open office in kubuntu
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> khalidmian: System settings>install font maybe
<shadeslayer> khalidmian: find it??
<ActionParsnip> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<bishopz> Morning :D
<akventure> how do i move a file from one directory to another in an ubuntu terminal?
<akventure> http://imagebin.org/39099
<arshad> Help PLzz. . . . . .  . . . . .  .    mouse is not working in Damn Small LInux DSL bootable from CD on start
<akventure> i want to move the .avi from its current directory to ~/Desktop
<shadeslayer> mv old path new path
<shadeslayer> !konsole | akventure
<ubottu> akventure: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<shadeslayer> all commands there
<akventure> ty
<akventure> will do some dilligence
<shadeslayer> np
<ActionParsnip> arshad: read dmesg | less to see why
<ActionParsnip> arshad: and this is ubuntu support, not DSL support
<shadeslayer> anybody know a good imaging software
<shadeslayer> k3b wont read my DVD
<arshad> any self help sites for DSL. . . . . . .
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: can you clarify "imaging"
 * shadeslayer has shown the height of dumbness
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: nm, i was opening " Copy CD" for a DVD
<shadeslayer> XD
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> ok so whats this of "imaging" or is it related to the above muckup?
<shadeslayer> well i wanted to make a ISO
<ActionParsnip> dd if=/dev/scd0 of=~/image.iso
<shadeslayer> so instead of a DVD i chose a CD in k3b
<shadeslayer> and i was copying a DVD
<shadeslayer> i like GUI's
<shadeslayer> :O
<ActionParsnip1> damn battery
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: that you??
<ActionParsnip1> yeah
<shadeslayer> :)
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: battery dies
<shadeslayer> hehe,6 cll??
<shadeslayer> *cell
<ActionParsnip1> dell d420, no idea
 * shadeslayer has a 9cell battery,never dies
<ActionParsnip1> its my work lappy, its ok
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: you didnt join my channel ##Dell,:(
 * shadeslayer is sad
<shadeslayer> ty
<ActionParsnip1> anyhoo, yeah you can access /dev and output to a file to make an iso
<ActionParsnip1> using dd
<shadeslayer> im learning konsole step by step,no high tech stiff right now
<ActionParsnip1> its hardly high tech
<ActionParsnip1> wait til you meek awk, sed and grep
<ActionParsnip1> that gets mesy
<shadeslayer> hehe
<maco> a few days ago, plasma wouldn't start. ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-appletsrc seems to hold the problem (moving mine out of the way fixed it). i'm trying to figure out what setting broke plasma (debugging), so i've been bzr'ing the file and copying over little bits of the config at a time to see to get a diff where it breaks. can anyone help me figure out which part of this diff is the cause?
<linex> Testing
<arshad> do we have a chatting room with preferences or likes
<arshad> ???
<arshad> in IRC
<jussi01> arshad: err, what do you mean?
<arshad> i mean chats based on locations or preferences or people
<arshad> to make friends
<arshad> to network
<jussi01> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<maco> my current plasma-appletsrc is http://paste.ubuntu.com/121892/ and the diff that got it there is http://paste.ubuntu.com/121891/
<maco> i moved the panel's screen edge (manually, couldnt figure it out in the config file) and changed the geometry of showdesktop to be on the other side of quicklaunch (by copying the geometry from my broken config). lots of geometries changed seemingly on their own though. should messed up geometries cause plasma not to start though?
<arshad> invite
<setpass> hi
<setpass> ops
<setpass> how i can change my pass?
<LjL>  /msg nickserv help set
<bdr__> ok
<felix46> its shows info
<felix46> but i don't understand how use this
<bdr__> hi, i have problem with kubuntu
<sujr> hi! what are the command line sip on linux which can have 3 way conference?
<arshad> how do i join this forum  #ubuntu-in @ irc.freenode.net
<arshad> ??
<casimodo> #ubuntu-fr
<vmt1> !nagios
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nagios
<bader-alfa> i make k run for usb but when start kde desktop i get weird pixle on scrren, and nothing happen
<felix46> hi
<bader-alfa> i make k run from usb but when kde desktop start  i get weird pixel on screen, and nothing happen
<slow-motion> hi
<jussi01> Hi all. trying to make kmail system tray entry only display new messages from the inbox (ie. it currently shows unread ones elsewhere... like in trash). anyone know how to acheive this?
<shadycyborg> any idea when KDE 4.3 will be out,an ETA perhaps??
<shadycyborg> nm
<linex> shadycyborg: I think at the earliest July with rc in June.
<shadycyborg> linex: talking in #kde
<shadycyborg> they told me everything
<linex> oh
<linex> shadycyborg: what did they tell you. I'm interested too .
<shadycyborg> http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.3_Feature_Plan
<shadycyborg> feature plan
<shadycyborg> http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.3_Release_Schedule
<shadycyborg> release plan
<arshad> hi
<shadycyborg> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<linex> thanks
<shadycyborg> Telepathy-specification compliant Account Manager using KWallet to store account data
<shadycyborg> :O
<ubuntu_> hi everyone
<ubuntu_> I'm trying to installa Kubuntu on my laptop....
<shadycyborg> ubuntu_: and??
<ubuntu_> I start it with kubuntu dvd in live mode and then install...
<shadycyborg> yes
<ubuntu_> but to have someproblem ...
<shadycyborg> which is
<shadycyborg> ubuntu_: get to the problem
<ubuntu_> ok ,nowI'm trying again ...., it was just froozen ....
<ubuntu_> well actually just the installation ....
<shadycyborg> XD
<ubuntu_> ok right now is Calculatingfiles to skip copying 15%
<shadycyborg> ubuntu_: if youre sure youre gonna install then simply use the second option during boot
<ubuntu_> and looks it's stopped there ....
<ubuntu_> so is better to do wothout live ?
<shadycyborg> yeah
<shadycyborg> less of a hassle
<ubuntu_> ok , and I'll get the same tools to do partiotion hopefully !?!
<kaddi> hi, i'm trying to set a symbolic link, so that i can simply enter "l" instead of "ls -l"... but i can't seem to find the right command to do that... i don't see how to add the option to the link
<shadycyborg> ubuntu_: everything will be same
<shadycyborg> just no live session
<shadycyborg> or IRC
<ubuntu_> ok thanks, I'll try
<shadycyborg> thats the only downside
<shadycyborg> np
<shadycyborg> ubuntu_: be sure to upgrade to 4.2
<shadycyborg> afterwards
<shadycyborg> XD
<mefisto__> kaddi: you mean an alias?
<kaddi> mefisto__ possibly.. what does this do? i tried to use ln, but that didn't work
<mefisto__> kaddi: a link is like a file that points to another file or folder
<rain> Doe anyone know why i have such problem?
<rain> rain@rain:~$ su -
<rain> Password:
<rain> su: Authentication failure
<rain> I type right password
<kaddi> mefisto__ google says alias is the command i want to be using :D
<maco> rain: you set a root password?
<jussi01> rain: what are you attempting to do?
<rain> and if I try it with other programs  then it works correctly
<maco> rain: the root account is locked by default. if you want a root shell, use "sudo -i"
<jussi01> rain: sudo -i
<rain> I am trying to execute *.sh installer
<rain> sec i try
<mefisto__> kaddi: if you want l = "ls -l" you would do this: alias l=ls -l
<rain> it seems like it works but
<mefisto__> kaddi: if you want it to be permanent (that is, you want that alias to work after a reboot) you can create .bash_aliases in your home dir and put all your aliases in that file
<rain> root@rain:/home/rain/limewirepro# sh Crossover-Pro-7.0.2.sh
<rain> Verifying archive integrity...OK
<rain> Uncompressing CrossOver Linux Professional
<rain> No protocol specified
<rain> Setup requires an X display to run.  There is a display variable set, however
<rain> you have no permissions to access the X server (:0.0) it points to.
<rain> Try running xhost +localhost before su'ing to root.
<jussi01> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mefisto__> kaddi: you could also put your aliases in .bashrc (you probably already have that file in your home dir)
<rain> I have problem with installing crossover office
<rain> http://paste.ubuntu.com/121910/
<rain> what should I do?
<kaddi> mefist__ i'm looking at this right now :)
<nalvarez> argh
<nalvarez> how do I change my screen resolution?
<nalvarez> I have a widescreen LCD, but System settings -> Display only shows 4:3 resolutions
<nalvarez> everything looks stretched
<kaddi> just figuring out what the proposed aliases in bashrc do and if i want to use them :D
<nalvarez> highest listed (the one in use) is 1024x768, the LCD native res is 1280x720
<mefisto__> kaddi: that example I gave you was wrong. sorry. it would be: alias l="ls -l"
<mefisto__> kaddi: you need the quotes to include the space
<nalvarez> or use functions instead of aliases
<JuJuBee> Where are the KDE focus stealing prevention settings in System Settings?
<Zombine> Morning everyone :D
<mefisto__> JuJuBee: window behaviour?
 * skulev smotrit
<Zombine> Does Ubuntu have some daemon that automatically mounts removable media?
<JuJuBee> mefisto__: yes, thanks.
<rickest> Zombine: yes, autofs.  most desktops include that automatically or you can add it yourself if you're using aminimal desktop
<arshad> how do i use command in IRC
<rickest> arshad: /help
<arshad> burst , closae , cloide, connect
<altrortla> !kommander
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kommander
<Zombine> rickest: I see. Thanks
<altrortla> there's a tutorial to learn "kommander" application... or a channel?
<rickest> Zombine: full-blown desktops (KDE, etc) include that functionality automatically
<mefisto__> rickest: do you have autofs? I thought it was HAL that detects removeable media
<altrortla> !coffee
<ubottu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<slacr> hi
<altrortla> hi
<kaddi> !hi |slacr
<ubottu> slacr: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<slacr> epic, i have a question regarding a bug with kde4.2
<rickest> mefisto__: I think dbus in KDE, yeah.  on my kubuntu box that happens automatically; on other distros I have autofs installed manually
<altrortla> anybody has a Kommander tutorial?
<slacr> after following the guidelines on the official page for kde 4.2 i ended up with frameless windows that could not be moved, does anyone know what causes this bug?
<rickest> slacr: sounds like no window manager is running; i.e., kwin or whatever 4.2 uses
<altrortla> #kommander
<altrortla> mah..
<slacr> hm, okay, is the windowmanager in kde4.2 different from 4.1?
<rickest> slacr: I'm not sure if kwin got upgraded or replaced
<maco> slacr: kwin
<maco> same as always
<brad_> I'm looking at downloading the 64bit version, but  I only see it for amd.
<slacr> brad_, the amd version supports core2duo and such
<brad_> the amd version supports xeon processors ?
<SlimeyPete> brad_: it's for AMD64, which is the common name for both AMD64 and EMT64 (intel)
<astromme> Yes, it's just named amd because amd invented the technology
<brad_> i guess that works.
<SlimeyPete> it's just that AMD64 got their 64-bit extensions out into the world before Intel did, so everyone adopted the AMD64 name for all 64-bit x86 processors
<shadeslayer> second that
<shadeslayer> im using it right now
<astromme> and had amd64 processers almost 2 years before intel did... so by the time intel comes out with its tech (based off of amds), everyone was on amd64
<shadeslayer> on Intel Centrino
<astromme> well Pentium M, eh?
<astromme> iirc Centrino is a platform
<astromme> like amd Spider
<ghostcube> Pentium M != centrino
<brad_> I've got 16gig of ram, so I figure a 64bit os would be better than pae
<astromme> The Pentium M processor is a required component of the Centrino Platform
<spawn57> does intel license the 64 bit extensions from amd?
<astromme> again, this is iirc
<astromme> spawn57: I think so... but intel/amd cross license so much
<spawn57> ahh
<astromme> they're pretty much linked at the hip
<spawn57> amd doesn't seem to be doing so good lately though
<brad_> my new server will be here today
<HUALLA> XZ
<astromme> eh, it's always in cycles
<HUALLA> AUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<Slartibartfast> brad_: this link might interest you then http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/09/08/xeon_amd64_fix/
<maco> astromme: i thought centrino was "whatever intel's current cpu line is + whatever intel's current chipset is + whatever intel's current wireless is"
<astromme> yes
<Slartibartfast> with 16 GB RAM you really need to have a 64bit system
<astromme> well, sort of
<astromme> for their moble platform
<astromme> and it's versioned
<zer0o> hi guys, in need of an mp3 and mp4 renamer, a software able to rename LOTS of files (tags included) according to certain parameters, at the same time, could u suggest some? the ones that ive found dont work for mp4 and dont have many parameters to choose among, plus it seems they dont work well with LOTS of files, any suggestions? thanks
<mimi> Bonjour
<jones> new dolphin on kde 4.2 is so much slower than in 4.1.4, is it possible to install the older dolphin in kde 4.2??
<venik> I am resizing a partition on a 500 gb drive (kubuntu 8.10- 64 bit).  It is taking a VERY long time-- saying 0% finished for the last hour.  Is that normal?
<venik> 1/3 of the partition has Vista on it, so I do not want to reformat
<venik> zero, Isn't mp3tag good for that?
<bishopz> -yawns-
<bishopz> who knows how to uninstall a program (america online) out of wine
<mefisto__> bishopz: do you have a wine submenu in Kmenu? or kickoff?
<bishopz> actually im on ubuntu right now
<bishopz> but yea theres a submenu
<mefisto__> bishopz: is there "uninstall wine software" in there?
<bishopz> the thing is, i go to uninstal applications in wine, andd it attempts to look for aol, but i guess because its a virtual
<bishopz> it wont find it
<bishopz> yea .. it brings up the prompt box "uninstal ..."
<bishopz> i click aol, it says searching for versions
<bishopz> and than crashes and i have to force quit it
<franic> bishopz: have you tried "uninstaller" ?
<maco> ...
<maco> i'm left wondering why install aol in wine to begin with
<maco> s/in wine//
<mefisto__> maco: too late now :)
<mefisto__> bishopz: if wine doesn't uninstall it, you can remove the installed files from ~/.wine/drive_c (or wherever you've set wine to install things if you changed defaults)
<bishopz> because i couldnt find an aol to run on linux
<bishopz> lol
<bishopz> mefisto__: thank you
<maco> bishopz: the s/in wine// was meant to imply "or rather, why install aol at all?"
<maco> are they still an ISP?
<bishopz> maco: boredom
<bishopz> yea they are lol
<bishopz> theyre now free
<bishopz> ;x
<maco> because nobody would pay for their dialup that's half the speed of other dialup and requires software that's harder to remove than your average virus?
<bishopz> HaHa. mhmmmm
<felix46> hello
<felix46> hii
<kaddi> !hi @felix64
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi @felix64
<kaddi> !hi |felix64
<ubottu> felix64: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<felix46> i need translate Konversation, i have file .po of the language, what i did?
<bishopz> Ok i removed the folders manually completely uninstalled wine, and wine still shows under applications? wwith AOL
<SlimeyPete> did you use adept/apt-get to uninstall wine?
<bishopz> no just did it from repos
<SlimeyPete> oh... you downloaded the package file manually?
<bishopz> mhm
<SlimeyPete> if you did that, you need to use dpkg -r to uninstall it
<bishopz> let me try hang on
<me> if i installed a program from a .deb file how do i remove it?
<SlimeyPete> in the future it's best to use adept/apt-get :)
<SlimeyPete> me: dpkg -r packagename
<SlimeyPete> e.g. dpkg -r wine
<SlimeyPete> well, "sudo dpkg -r wine" to be precise
<dr_Willis> You mean to say that the applications you Installed with WINE are sjhowing up  in the users menus?
<slacr> any of you fellas use MATLAB with simulink regularly in X11?
<bishopz> warning: ignoring request to remove wine, only the config
<bishopz>  files of which are on the system.  Use --purge to remove them too.
<Guest42987> ahh.. thank you
<Guest42987> wow the .deb package system is by far the best.. had i installed an rpm i would have been stuck forver
<Guest42987> i am new to ubuntu came from opensuse and mandriva.. so far it has been wonderful thanks to all your help!
<Guest42987> if i download a program that is in a tarball how do i turn it into a .deb so that i can install it
<dr_Willis> You would need to compile it  and do a bit of work.
<slacr> Guest42987, its likely you must compile it yes
<dr_Willis> You dont have to turn it into a deb.. but it may be a good idea
<SlimeyPete> Guest42987: that's difficult. Is the program not available via Adept/apt-get?
<SlimeyPete> those are the preferred methods for installing things
<Guest42987> well it is vuze.. and there is a really old version of it in apt-get.. and the updater is broken
<Guest42987> i want to use the newest version and apt only has like 3 in there
<SlimeyPete> Guest42987: what version do you want?
<Guest42987> i think 4.1 is out now?
<SlimeyPete> there's one on getdeb: http://www.getdeb.net/app/Vuze
<SlimeyPete> ^^ 4.0
<bishopz> ok did dpkg, it still leaves a folder in my applications
<bishopz> and aol is still showing even tho the folders have been removed and deleted
<SlimeyPete> bishopz: have you tried logging out & back in again?
<bishopz> brb
<SlimeyPete> that forces a menu refresh, I think
<Guest42987> how do i download form that site?
<Guest42987> must i sign up?
<jals> hi guys i'm getting regular firefox crashes on Intrepid with kde 4.2, anyone else finding this?
<SlimeyPete> Guest42987: just click on the 4.0 link next to your version of Ubuntu
<SlimeyPete> then click on the download link
<PhilippeP> jals: with me it crashes only when I close it so not very annoying
<dr_Willis> I recall a lot of people in here the otehr day saying they MUCH perfered the older  vuze,. or whatever it was called befor it became vuze :)
<jals> PhilippeP, for me when it does happen i seem to be scrolling with the mouse wheel at the time
<SlimeyPete> dr_Willis: Azureus
<Guest42987> haha nm i got it.. thanks..
<SlimeyPete> it used to be a bittorrent client, now it's an all-singing all-dancing media client that brings your PC to its knees
<Guest42987> the older version doesn;t support as many transfer protocols such as freenet
<bishopz> nope still a folder there
<Guest42987> hmm what was that site you just sent me to? and is it a pretty safe site as far as getting software
<Guest42987> i have been looking for some stuff that isnt availabel through apt-get
<mefisto__> http://www.getdeb.net/
<Guest42987> cool thanks once again for the help guys ubuntu community support rocks!
<jals> another problem i'm having is every rar file i download from firefox is corrupt
<jals> i think firefox in general is having issues
<jals> how can i do a completely fresh install, remove firefox and the .mozilla directory?
<dr_Willis> use the package manager to remove firefox.. and delete the users .mozilla directory
<dr_Willis> but i find it hard to belive thats the problem
<dr_Willis> try a different browser like opera perhaps?
<jals> yeah i guess i should test that first
<dr_Willis> Where are you saving the rar files to?
<jals> desktop
<dr_Willis> I also recall some odd rar files i found once that i had to use winrar to exctract
<jals> it's been about 5 in a row
<mefisto__> try wget
<Pici> unrar-free cannot handle multi-part rar files or 3.0 format files.
<jals> oh
<alarm> hello, i am trying to install the java plugin for firefox. but i do not see any available package with the name sun-java6-plugin . (i got jdk installed , but i do not see anything about the plugin)
<alarm> * maxagaz has quit ("Leaving")
<Pici> jals: The nonfree(non-open source) unrar tool should be able to open it.
<jals> in synaptic?
<Pici> !info unrar
<ubottu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.8.2-1 (intrepid), package size 96 kB, installed size 244 kB
<jals> cheers, installing now
<jals> incidentally the free version didn't seem to be installed either
<jals> hey i think that was the answer Pici, thanks!
<slcr> while on the subject of rar, how well supported is shell integration?
<Pici> I don't know. I don't use KDE.
<slcr> brb, xorg restart
<slcr> re :)
<dr_Willis> wine winrar.exe :P
<slcr> that works? (for shell integration?)
<dr_Willis> what does 'shell integration' actually mean?
<dr_Willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (intrepid), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<silentx> my os is ubutnu Gnome but i have installed kopete 0.60 and i want to update
<silentx> could help me ?
<slcr> its like, right-click-drag -> select unrar here in a dropdown menu
<slcr> those sort of things
<mefisto__> slcr: if I double-click a rar, it opens in ark
<slcr> mefisto__: yeah, thats "okay" but comming from a world where you can dragdrop things its still slightly annoying
<dr_Willis> I rarely ever extract archives via the GUI. I tend to use the command line and the unp command. :)
<slcr> i may get to that stage one day, but it will take some time
<dr_Willis> thats 'shell' integeration. :)  heh.
<dr_Willis> unp whateverrandiomarchivename.whatever
<dr_Willis> :)
<jals> now i just need to figure out these constant firefox crashes
<dr_Willis> run it from a terminal.. look for error messages
<dr_Willis> I would guess flash or java  or javascript to be the blame
<slcr> that will still drop it where you're at, which is ok, but wanting it somewhere else, even with the sweet tab shortcuts, takes more time than click done
<dr_Willis> i find the gui stuff takes longer.
<dr_Willis> :)
<dr_Willis> or it uses some lame name.. or it goofs stuff otherwise
<silentx> people can you help me :(
<dr_Willis> silentx,  what was the actual question. Yiou want to update? update what?
<mefisto__> jals: try starting in safemode (no extensions or themes) firefox -safe-mode
<alarm> any idea with the java plugin ?
<silentx> update Kopete
<dr_Willis> sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<silentx> while i'm using gnome interface !
<dr_Willis> that should get the latest version in the repos.
<jals> mefisto__, i don't have any extensions installed
<dr_Willis> If you want a newer version then whats in the repos.. thats harder.
<jals> but i will run from CL in a minute
<silentx> yea that's what i mean
<silentx> :)
<PhilippeP> silentx: upgrade to wich version ??
<dr_Willis> check the PPA repos perhaps.
<dr_Willis> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<silentx> 0.70
<alarm> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<alarm> !java-plugin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java-plugin
<PhilippeP> silentx: it's in intrepid-backports
<silentx> interpid-backports >> what do you mean ?
<silentx> i'm new on linux
<PhilippeP> silentx: you should activate the intrepid-backports in your repo manager ...
<silentx> umm could tell me how :$
<mefisto__> !info java-plugin
<ubottu> Package java-plugin does not exist in intrepid
<slcr> in the aptitude package manager you can look for something along the lines of "repositories"
<mefisto__> !info sun-java6-plugin
<ubottu> sun-java6-plugin (source: sun-java6): The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-10-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1 kB, installed size 100 kB
<alex_> hi , I just finish to install and update Kubuntu,...... there are few importantrepository to add on the list '
<slcr> silentx: there you could find checkboxes for adding addtional repositories
<silentx> aptitude >>  i think this on KDE i'm using Gnome :S
<alex_> I mean, where I can get a good list of repository for Kubuntu ?
<slcr> silentx: you have aptitude on gnome also, it may be called "package manager" or so though
<silentstri16> how do I log into my nick again?
<PhilippeP> silentx: somewhere in your menu the should be a repository manager or something ...
<silentstri> ty
<silentx> synapatic pacakage manager :D
<slcr> that one it is :)
<silentx> oky then ?
<silentx> what should i add ?
<mefisto__> silentx: look in the settings menu, repositories
<silentx> yep i found it
<PhilippeP> silentx: there is alsoo a direct entrance to the repo manager but since I'm on KDE I don't know the correct name
<silentx> yea i know from the sofware sources
<mefisto__> silentx: or better still, settings, preferences :)
<mefisto__> silentx: no, that's not what I thought it was
<alex_> yeah there is, but if I don't mistake afriend of mine said that there are a lot more repo, to add on the third part software, is right ?
<silentstri> how do I log into nickserv again?
<silentx> oky i will go to setting , preferences in the package manager
<silentx> Then what should i add ?
<mefisto__> silentx: kdesudo software-properties-kde (for kde). the gnome equivalent I think is gksudo software-properties-gtk
<silentx> already installed :)
<silentx> 0.68
<silentx> 0.68.1
<Silentstri> hello all
<Silentstri> anyone can help me with setting up ndiswrapper and a WPC54G driver on my laptop?
<slcr> upgrading to kde4.2, wish me luck :)
<Silentstri> anyone can help me with setting up ndiswrapper and a WPC54G driver on my laptop?
<Silentstri> >.>
<Silentstri> ciao then ..
<slcr> not sure what that is, sorry :) suppose it has something to do with WLAN?
<solifugus> Twice, recently, kubuntu somehow changed my input to as if the shift key were being held down.. and I had to reboot to fix it... loosing work
<solifugus> How can I FIX IT IN THE FUTURE>> IT JUST HAPPENED AGAIN>  WTF!!!
<solifugus> kde4 has serious problems.. now I am typing normal again.. what's going on?
<Wargasm> kde4 is working ok for me so far :P
<Wargasm> 4.2
<mefisto__> solifugus: like the capslock key is on?
<Wargasm> lol, that's what i thought...
<Wargasm> kde 4 is cruise control for cool
<girevikmoto> newbie here
<Wargasm> welcome, girevikmoto
<girevikmoto> im trying to share a folder on my linux box with my roommates xp box
<girevikmoto> ive configured samba
<girevikmoto> do i need NFS to export the samba share?
<Wargasm> i'm not sure...but you might.
<Wargasm> i'm no expert on samba, but i've used it with windows before
<solifugus> mefisto__: no.. the caps lock doesn't fix it.. I just noticed that hititng the ! key fixes it, until a minute or so later when it comes on again.
<girevikmoto> or rather... ive created the samba share, do i need NFS to export the directory filesystem, or is that a function of Samba
<Wargasm> try installing NFS if you don't mind using the space
<mefisto__> solifugus: what kind of keyboard? see if there is a keyboard layout that matches your hardware in systemsettings > regional & language
<solifugus> I really don't want to switch to gnome, like Linus says he did after realizing how messed up kde 4 is..  but I might have to go back to kde 3.  Linus used to praise kde and criticized gnome.
<solifugus> mefisto__: standard u.s. english.. HP laptop..
<Wargasm> who cares what linus thinks
<girevikmoto> (kde4 is still not worth using? havent tried out the new revision yet...)
<Wargasm> kde 4.2 is good so far, i've had it for a couple days
<fosco__> kde4.2 is ready for a real use
<solifugus> Wargasm: it's an illustration of how hard it is for long-time kde lovers like me are having a really hard time.. not only with bugs but design issues, too..  It's tragic.. I am hoping things get better..
<mefisto__> solifugus: do you have kde 4.2 ?
<Wargasm> solifugus: things will get better, 4.2 is proof of that imo. since 4.0 i've seen improvement.
<Wargasm> get 4.2 if you don't have it
<solifugus> mefisto__: I don't know..  how can I find out?
<mefisto__> solifugus: konqueror help, about kde (for example)
<Wargasm> should show your version name in about
<Wargasm> or version number
<solifugus> Wargasm: 4.1.4... how can I upgrade to 4.2 ?
<Wargasm> solifugus: you have to add a repository to the third party tab in sources
<solifugus> ok..
<Wargasm> let me find the repository
<mefisto__> solifugus: http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 (or enable backports and update/upgrade)
<jals> right, firefox finally crashed and gave me an error
<Wargasm> solifugus: also let me give you a warning
<Wargasm> i had an issue when upgrading
<jals> this is the error http://pastebin.com/m22a205a
<Wargasm> when i was upgrading it must not have updated everything. i logged in and nothing showed up on the desktop. so i restarted x and changed the session to "console" in console i did "sudo apt-get update" "sudo apt-get upgrade" everything was fine after the upgrade ran in console.
<jals> is there anything useful there?
<solifugus> Wargasm: I've never had an version upgrade without major problems on any distro since I started with Slackware 97, back in 1998.
<solifugus> Wargasm: I just backup my data and install fresh.
<Wargasm> then you haven't been using ubuntu gnome
<Wargasm> because i've upgraded numerous times
<Wargasm> without issue
<solifugus> I've always issues
<Wargasm> but i wasn't worried about data. i backup everything important.
<bishopz> mk im pissed, bout to reinstal
<Wargasm> so i can be reckless
<slcr> alright! almost painless upgrade to 4.2 ;)
<gothpaw> Please Help.. I'm having issues mounting a 250GB USB drive....  See here for details -->  http://rafb.net/p/ydmBYw60.html
<bishopz> Gothpaw: whats your issue
<gothpaw> too much to paste here, hence the link in my request for help :)
<bishopz> lol didnt even see that
<bishopz> hold on
<Wargasm> gothpaw: hang on i had an issue similar before
<Wargasm> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/manual-mount-external-usb-hard-drive-in-ubuntu-519463/
<Wargasm> gothpaw: check out that link
<bishopz> Good call war
<bishopz> it should auto mount.
<Wargasm> it worked for me last time i had a drive that wouldn't mount
<girevikmoto> join #samba
<Walzmyn> How do you edit the favorites in kmenu?
<Wargasm> yeah i had a WD external drive that refused to auto mount, so i had to manually do it
<bishopz> rofl i just had a WD issue lastnight
<slcr> Walzmyn: 4.something? just rightclick?
<Wargasm> bishopz: wouldn't mount?
<bishopz> my WD usb external, would mount, but wasnt reading shit, now i can only access through dolphin
<Walzmyn> slcr, right click allows me to remove, I want to add something
<Wargasm> weird, bishopz, my WD worked fine after i manually mounted it.
<mefisto__> jals: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=953000&page=2
<bishopz> yea, mine doesnt. i can use the files off the disk, cant move anything to it, its saying registering as read only
<slcr> Walzmyn: any link you find in other apps or so, you can right click and add to favourites
<Wargasm> oh i see, so it's a permissions issue
<bishopz> idc i was really only pissed about the 100+ movies on it
<Walzmyn> slcr oh
<Wargasm> did you sudo mount it? does that make a difference?
<jals> mefisto__, i actually found a link suggesting it's a problem with the gtk engine
<bishopz> yea to /media
<bishopz> and everything
<Wargasm> weird
<jals> this describes it exactly https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk-qt-engine/+bug/279240
<gothpaw> wargasm: unfortunately that link does not help nor apply to me....
<Wargasm> it doesn't work, gothpaw?
<Wargasm> did you try running the first command listed?
<bishopz> Probably not.
<bishopz> lol
<gothpaw> Wargasm: everything in that link I have done numerous times
<Wargasm> ok gothpaw, make sure you aren't just putting in "sda1" make sure the "sda1" is correct
<bishopz> when you plug in the drive via usb , doees it appear on your desk top?
<Wargasm> it could be "sdb" or something
<gothpaw> Wargasm: please see the link I added to my request
<bishopz> i believe its adb1
<bishopz> sdb1*
<gothpaw> Wargasm: yes  I know, in this case the drive is sdd1
<bishopz> ^
<bishopz> :D
<bishopz> i are shmart
<gothpaw> bishopz: sdb1 is another drive.... sdc1 is also another drive, the one in question is sdd1
<bishopz> gothpaw: does the icon show on your desk top when u plug it in
<bishopz> yes im aware
<gothpaw> bishopz: I don't use those icons, so I couldn't tell you
<bishopz> ok, places
<Wargasm> did you try /mnt/sdd1 instead of "/home/gothpaw/extras2"
<Walzmyn> slcr, thankyou, that helped a bunch
<bishopz> ^
<AndySpain> folks, why is there absolutely no protection for root account??
<fosco__> what do you mean Andry_Sleeps ??
<SlimeyPete> No protection?
<Pici> Protection?
<Wargasm> lol
<SlimeyPete> The root account is disabled by default...
<gothpaw> Wargasm: the path of mounting should be irrelevant, considering all other drives are mounting properly (outside of /mnt/ ) ... ie, my other USB Drive is sdc1 and is mounted to /home/gothpaw/Extras .... but yes I have tried other mounting locations
<AndySpain> Well, when starting the computer
<mefisto__> jals: what theme are you using for gtk apps?
<fosco__> andy---, in ubuntu there is no root account
<AndySpain> you can select Recovery mode
<slcr> Walzmyn: glad to help :)
<AndySpain> and there you can enter a root shell
<AndySpain> without ANY pw being required
<Pici> AndySpain: So remove that entry from grub.
<jals> mefisto__, gtk style?
<alex_> How I can get automatically mounted all the partition I have in my system !?!
<fosco__> AndySpain, same as almost all distros, you can pass protrect grub if you want
<jals> i was using GTK style but i've switched it to Raleigh now at the suggestion of someone on that link
<gothpaw> Wargasm: just for the sake of trying your help.... no I get the same error when trying to mount it to /mnt/sdd1
<Wargasm> ok, thanks gothpaw
<gothpaw> the error doesn't pertain to a mounting point though, it is relevant to the filesystem
<AndySpain> Pici, dosco:: I would prefer having a pw there. I don't wanna remove it from grub, for sometimes i already needed it. For instances when on login screen I could not enter kde anymore and neither could i enter konsole from the login scrren, but in recovery mode i could
<AndySpain> there is no need to have recovery mode pw-free
<AndySpain> is there?
<Wargasm> yeah, i'm trying to figure out what could be wrong if it isn't a mounting issue, gothpaw
<AndySpain> fosco__ how can I pw-protect grub?
<fosco__> AndySpain, modify your menu.lst or use any GUI like startupmanager to put a password on grub
<Wargasm> gothpaw: does the drive work on other pcs?
<silentstri> hey everyone :P
<Wargasm> hey, silentstri
<bishopz> god that was stupid of me
<bishopz> wargasm any idea how to get manually removed icons out of wine? ;x
<gothpaw> Wargasm: only other PC's I have currently produce the same error (they are all Kubuntu 8.10 PC's)
<Walzmyn> what is a .desktop file?
<bishopz> !destop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about destop
<Wargasm> not sure, bishopz, sorry. not familiar with wine.
<bishopz> ksd
<bishopz> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<Wargasm> gothpaw: do you think the drive could be broken/corrupt?
<silentstri> anyone can help me install ndiswrapper and a driver really fast?
<Walzmyn> I know what the heck a desktop is. I asked about a XXX.desktop file
<bishopz> shit, this sucks im too much of a perfectionist to not reinstal ;x
<bishopz> :-P
<gothpaw> Wargasm: I surely hope not as there is some seriously Vital Work data on the drive
<Wargasm> lmao, i hear you bishopz
<jussi01> !ohmy | bishopz
<ubottu> bishopz: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<shadeslayer> silentstri: sudo apt-get install <program>
<Wargasm> gothpaw: don't abandon hope yet, i'm nowhere near an expert on this issue.
<bishopz> Shadeslsyer: whats up ;)
<jussi01> !ndiswrapper | silentstri
<ubottu> silentstri: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shadeslayer> GNOME is up
<shadeslayer> :)
<bishopz> lol
<silentstri> i have a super nooby question.......... what do I do with these comands?!
<Wargasm> silentstri: what device is it for? i've had a lot of experience getting wifi drivers.
<shadeslayer> or rather going UP
<bishopz> lol everything coming along?
<Wargasm> open terminal and paste the command in, silentstri
<shadeslayer> silentstri: lol,RUN in konsole
<silentstri> OHH
<silentstri> i c i think
<shadeslayer> silentstri: its like a DOS command
<bishopz> my laptop + wifi issues = Grrrr
<Wargasm> if you have trouble, PM me, silentstri
<silentstri> ok, so I have ndiswrapper and I have the driver for my WPC54G wifi card, how do I make them work?
<shadeslayer> well DOS commands run in DOS,these run in Konsole
<jcr> the kernel 2.7.x will be available for 8.04 anytime?
<Wargasm> it's the same concept though, shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> silentstri: deb package
<shadeslayer> Wargasm: obviouxly
<shadeslayer> *s
<shadeslayer> brb in GNOME
<bishopz> fuck it fresh instal
<silentstri> shadeslayer: whats a deb package?
<bishopz> coming tonight
<bishopz> =P
<silentstri> what with the red chat ??
<Wargasm> red chat is highlighting, it helps get your attention when your name is written
<bishopz> lol
<gothpaw> silentstri: it's called highlighting.... used when your name is typed
<silentstri> ill ask later xD
<bishopz> ^
<bishopz> ooye
<Wargasm> you can add more words to be highlighted
<silentstri> so is there a command I need to install ndiswrapper? or is it hella complex?
<AndySpain> SlimeyPete  why is root disabled? isn't sudo the same as being root - i mean having the same privileges?
<mefisto__> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Wargasm> hah
<AndySpain> thx, mefisto__
<silentstri> so is there a command I need to install ndiswrapper? or is it hella complex?
<Wargasm> silentstri: did you try "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper"
<silentstri> in konsole? brb
<Wargasm> yeah
<jcr> some solutions in ubuntu forums, suggest to uninstall the ndiswrapper package, and install it from tar.gz
<bishopz> Thats what i did
<bishopz> Js
<Wargasm> i've always had good luck with installing from repos
<bishopz> Brb tho
<silentstri> Wargasm: It didnt work, gave me a list of errors about cannot mount etc
<Wargasm> let me pm you, silentstri
<bishopz> */killme
<bishopz> ;x
<shadeslayer> GNOME is uh.... nice
<bishopz> Wargasm: quick question i dont know realllly how to answer it to a friend correctly
<bishopz> gnome <3
 * gothpaw sighs ......  grrrrrr
<shadeslayer> a welcome change
<AndySpain> fosco__ still i think it's a problem for security. many unexperienced users like me, install kubuntu, set the passwords, and think, now the system is safe.
<bishopz> If my friend is doing a fresh HD ... no windows... loading ubuntu, on the partion, she wants to choose "entire disk" right?
<AndySpain> and until the try the recovery they will not now, that there is root access to all the system at no expense
<fosco__> AndySpain, if you do not like that way just change it
<raptor> hey guys
<jcr> bishopz> that's correct
<AndySpain> fosco__ I mean for other users. who do not know that they should change this
<shadeslayer> guys wont user switcher work with GNOME alongsside KDE??
<bishopz> jcr: ty
<AndySpain> I have already changed it
<AndySpain> here
<shadeslayer> *s
<Guest95319> i got de 8.10 installation
<Guest95319> and now i am  configuring my website server
<Guest95319> this is so cool
<AndySpain> bye folks
<raptor_> where are you from?
<raptor_> i amd in mexico
<silentstri> lol 2o more minutes in class for "research" xD
<jcr> i'm in mexico too
<silentstri> canada ftw
<silentstri> wargasm still around?
<Tm_T> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Wargasm> hey, silentstri, still here
<silentstri> ok, so im opening adept again
<Wargasm> ok
<Wargasm> try refreshing your lists
<raptor_> i dont know how to access my website remotely
<silentstri> nope, nothing
<Wargasm> no ndiswrapper?
<Wargasm> hmm
<raptor_> is there anybody can help me with???
<silentstri> i dled it
<silentstri> if that makes a dif...
<Wargasm> it should still show up in your adept package manager
<mefisto__> ndiswrapper-common
<Wargasm> can you click on sources, then "edit software sources"
<Wargasm> yeah, it's ndiswrapper-common
<silentstri> ok
<gothpaw> Please Help.. I'm having issues mounting a 250GB USB drive. See here for details -->  http://rafb.net/p/ydmBYw60.html
<Wargasm> make sure on the first tab that proprietary drivers box is checked
<slcr> not working still gothpaw?
<shadeslayer> i cant get the user switcher applet to work in gnome
<silentstri> ehhhhh where is sources
<sorteal> try your question in ##gnome
<sorteal> or #ubuntu
<Wargasm> ok here's the problem silentstri, there's like 3 package managers, each are slightly different
<silentstri> oh ya I havent installed ndiswrapper yet, or is that what adept should do
<Wargasm> yeah
<gothpaw> slcr: nope.... and I'm starting to get worried as I need the data that is on the drive
<Wargasm> that's what we're trying to do through adept, silentstri
<silentstri> o ok
<Wargasm> silentstri: click on the k menu, go to computer, then go to adept installer
<Wargasm> just so we're on the same page here
<silentstri> i did
<silentstri> im running 6.06
<Wargasm> kk
<Wargasm> now, do you see sources with the globe icon on the left?
<silentstri> wait computer?
<silentstri> i have "system"
<Wargasm> third tab over on the menu
<Wargasm> main tab
<Wargasm> "favorites" then "applications" then "computer"
<Wargasm> are you using kde4 or not
<silentstri> uhm, dont think my kmenu is the same
<mefisto__> Wargasm: silentstri is running 6.06
<silentstri> or my adept
<Wargasm> ok, i'm not familiar with that sorry. but if you can figure out if you have the proprietary driver repo active
<Wargasm> do that
<slcr> gothpaw: i only have a faint recollection of this, but is it not possible to spec fat32? or add some other flags
<silentstri> do the whatsit with the hoosit?
<Wargasm> should be in software sources or something similar
<silentstri> ok.... shall look
<Wargasm> see if you can find the thing called software sources in the menu
<bishopz> some see if they can dig up how to remove icons out of wine that have been deleted already
<mefisto__> bishopz: edit the menu and remove them
<bishopz> how so
<bishopz> im new towine and such
<mefisto__> bishopz: right-click the menu icon, then "menu editor"
<bishopz> brings up main menu
<bishopz> ohhhh
<bishopz> I SEE
<bishopz> mefisto__: ty very much
<silentstri> brb taking notes -_-'
<bishopz> linuxwiz: =) whats up
<sorteal> Does anyone use konqueror as their standard web browser?
<Wargasm> id like to, but firefox is just too nice.
<sorteal> Well I would too but I've noticed it has issues loading some images in kde 3.5.  Any ideas on what might cause this or a possible plugin/patch I'm missing?
<mefisto__> sorteal: loading images in firefox?
<sorteal> konqueror
<Wargasm> do they load in firefox but not konq
<sorteal> yup
<Wargasm> weird
<kuaera> I use Arora as my standard browser, here
<mefisto__> sorteal: what kind of image?
<kuaera> Arora runs on qtwebkit, and is focused on KDE integration right now
<kuaera> It does require Qt4.4+, however
<sorteal> I'm pretty sure they're PNG images
<silentstri> ugh history >.<
<mediaman> is there a program that is similar to windows media center for linux? i found elisa but is that the only one?
<altrortla> there's a tutorial to learn "kommander" application... or a channel?
<fosco__> mediaman, there are many of them, the one i like is xbmc, but not sure if it is in repos
<Exilant> media center, like amarok with video?
<Wargasm> amarok is such a nice player compared to most of the stuff available on windows
<mediaman> i want something that will work with a remote and occupy the whole screen such as elisa does but elisa isnt very stable
<Exilant> mplayer works with a remote. dunno about kaffeine (and dunno if it is available on ibex)
<Exilant> but kaffeine is really nice for dvb-t and dvds
<Wargasm> pretty sure kaffeine works on ibex
<Wargasm> haven't tried it though
<bishopz> it does
<Wargasm> k
<bishopz> funniest moment of my day
<bishopz> my little cousin gets on my laptop
<bishopz> and goes
<bishopz> WTF IS THIS SHIT
<bishopz> he 13
<Wargasm> lmfao
<bishopz> hes*
<sorteal> lol
<Wargasm> first non-windows experience?
<Wargasm> rofl
<bishopz> mhmm
<bishopz> WTF IS AIM , AOL,? WTF
<bishopz> im just cracking up
<Wargasm> linux de virginized
<jcr> he/she saw the light! lol
<bishopz> hes watching certain things
<bishopz> going OHHH i like that
<fosco__> bishopz, please stop that, this is a support channel
<bishopz> why do i have a feeling ill be dual booting his laptop
<bishopz> tonight
<mediaman> xmbc looks pretty nice does it work with a remote and will it run from gnome?
<fosco__> mediaman, yes
<bishopz> fosco: with all due respect . i wasnt disturbing ANY suppport discussion nor was it an over drawn convo
<bishopz> take it how u wanna
<fosco__> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
 * cuznt agrees
<bishopz> -yawn
<Wargasm> :P
<mediaman> hmm how do i get it?
<bishopz> Why hello there cuznt
<mefisto__> language also, bishopz
<puffs> m
<mediaman> fosco__: there is a ppa available it says on there site but im unsure what that means/
<fosco__> mediaman, ppa is a not official repo
<fosco__> use it at your own
<cuznt> they abreviate it because it is a naughty word
<mediaman> how do i use it or better yet what is the best way for me to get xbmc
<gothpaw> slcr: fat32 is specified via vfat, so other than that I am unsure what you mean
<cuznt> !xbmc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbmc
<mefisto__> !info xbmc
<ubottu> Package xbmc does not exist in intrepid
<mediaman> fosco__: u said you use it right? how did you install it?
<cuznt> what is xbmc mediaman?
<silentstri> ok, so about installin ndiswrapper
<mediaman> it is a media center fosco told me about
<bishopz> Still messin with the wrapper?
<Wargasm> someone help this guy install ndiswrapper
<Wargasm> haha
<bishopz> lol
<silentstri> ><
<Wargasm> ever find software sources?
<silentstri> meh schools out, shall return
<Wargasm> nvm lmao
<bishopz> doh
<bishopz> I think i might instal a 3dwrapper
<fosco__> mediaman, i did it following xbmc webpage instructions
<bishopz> any suggestions?
<mediaman> fosco__ which intailed installing the ppa?
<fosco__> yes
<alex_> dolphin take a decision, when he is running, I can't seeanything else ....
<alex_> it' s onfuulscreen mode,without bar and I can't do anything
<alex_> how can be...
<alex_> someone can help me please ?
<bishopz> anyone know if ubuntu has a google earth comparible?
<cuznt> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Wargasm> try holding down alt and dragging, alex_
<alex_> doesn't works ...
 * rgl salutes the gang
<alex_> it's unbeliavable ....
<bishopz> rgl: hello there
<alex_> where is the profile file of dolphins !?!someone knows ?
<mefisto__> alex_: try alt-F3, then advanced menu, and turn off fullscreen
<ct529> :( .... I cannot have ktts work properly on my laptop
<alex_> my connection was down ....
<alex_> so what should I do inorder to fixtheproblem with dolphin ?
<ct529> lex_: what problem?
<mefisto__> alex_: try alt-F3, then advanced menu, and turn off fullscreen
<Kiberlynx> hi
<alex_> when I open it , is a kind of full screen mode .....
<J_A_X> if I were to try to find out which xserver session name I'm currently on, how would I do it?
<alex_> I try Alt-F3 but doesn't do anything
<Kiberlynx> where I've installed a few programs with wine in a user, now I want to move those programs to another users wine, which is no problem, except for the kickoff icons which I don't know how to copy, how do I do it?
<mefisto__> alex_: is the dolphin window in the panel?
<alex_> which panel do you mean?
<mefisto__> alex_: the panel that shows the windows you have open
<Kiberlynx> I've installed a few programs with wine in a user, now I want to move those programs to another users wine, which is no problem, except for the kickoff icons which I don't know how to copy, how do I do it?
<ct529> what is alt + f3 supposed to do???? it does maximise
<alex_> actually not,it's covered by dolphin
<mefisto__> alex_: any other windows open? alt-tab?
<Kiberlynx> alex_ has quit
<mefisto__> ct529: alt-F3 does the same as right-click the titlebar of a window
<ct529> mefisto__: thanks
<ct529> mefisto__: do you know anything about ktts?
<mefisto__> ct529: no. what is it?
<ct529> mefisto__: text-to-speach in kde .... and in kubuntu .... :)
<ct529> !ktts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktts
<Kiberlynx> where's the k-menu xml file?
<ct529> !kttsd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kttsd
<ct529> ubottu is useless
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is useless
<alex_> I'm back..
<alex_> shit...., I push somethingwrong..:)
<jussi01> !ohmy | alex_
<ubottu> alex_: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<jussi01> ct529: it would help if you knew how to address her! respect the bot!
<jussi01> !info kttsd
<ubottu> kttsd (source: kdeaccessibility): a Text-to-Speech system for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 1613 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<alex_> ok sorry ....
<alex_> but I'm a bit angry for that problem , I just finished to install one hour ago ....
<mefisto__> jussi01: it's a her?
<jussi01> !gender > mefisto__
<ubottu> mefisto__, please see my private message
<alex_> can I use some other file manager as a default filemanager ...., I really like dolphin but it's unusable in this way ....
<sorteal> you can switch to konqueror
<ct529> jussi01: well, it is rather a $%&@ useless bot .... half of the time just requests the ! command
<jussi01> alex_: system settings, default apps, file manager
<jussi01> ct529: careful. constructive critiscm only please.
<mefisto__> alex_: you're in konversation now?
<ct529> jussi01: it is very constructive actually .... if MORE people were allowed to program the bot, it would probably have more factoids
<Reformer81> I just installed kubuntu-kde4-desktop.  Now, when I rebooted, the startup halts with errors that fsck could not check /dev/sdb6 (which is my /home/ partition).  I need to press Ctrl-D to continue booting.  Also, when logging into Gnome, now the "User Switcher" applet crashes immediately.  What happened and how do I fix this?
<alex_> .......ok , likely I fix it right now....
<alex_> likely the dock bar remained on the foreground , so from there , just right click , advaced and I swithed off fullscreen mode
<alex_> there is a way to disable full screen mode for dolphin ?
<ct529> are you sure you do not have aspecial configuration for the dolphine window?
<jussi01> ct529: feel free to join #ubuntu-bots if you care to discus it.
<alex_> yeah , I'm pretty sure ....
<alex_> anyway now it works....
<mefisto__> alex_: any window can go fullscreen, not just dolphin
<tabla> hi ppl
<alex_> ok , I got it , so I have just to be very carefull with that .....
<tabla> i have huge error with sound i dont have any im using creative lab soundcard there is 1 unofficila driver installed it but nothing happends so pls can somone help me how to install alsamixer or smthn like that
<ct529> alos, you can configure the initial window for any application
<alex_> and it's quite funny m because I didn't switch never to full screen ...
<th1> Can anyone help with this:  I upgraded Kubuntu from 7.10 via 8.04 to 8.10 and now Firefox doesn't have any file associations and even "Open containing directory" doesn't work, how can I fix this?
<alex_> now another think I'd like to do is to automount my partition on startup ...
<alex_> how should I do it .... ?
<HappySmileMan> alex_: /etc/fstab
<mefisto__> Reformer81: sounds like your disk needs checking with fsck
<HappySmileMan> Not sure exactly how to do it, haven't done it in a while, but google for guides
<alex_> yeah I know the file but ....
<HappySmileMan> Basically you just enter partition and fs-type and stuff
<alex_> ok , so I'll search on google ..:)
<tabla> i have huge error with sound i dont have any im using creative lab soundcard there is 1 unofficila driver installed it but nothing happends so pls can somone help me how to install alsamixer or smthn like that
<fabio_> oi
<maco> tabla: alsamixer is always installed. just run it. but as to the fact that you're using creative, first *shudder*, second...i recommend asking in #ubuntu-audio-help in a few hours
<HappySmileMan> Not sure if there's a graphical way, there probably is, but I've only ever done it on gentoo
<maco> (not right now, as i dont think dtchen is in right now, and i dont know anything about creative)
<mefisto__> tabla: do you need this unofficial driver for your card?
<bishops> silly questioncan someone walk me thru getting screenlets running?
<tabla> mefisto__: im really new on this linux stuff i dont know even where to begin
<tabla> mefisto__: all i have readed has fail
<tabla> mefisto__: in terminal if i type alsamixer it gives me No mixer elems found
<tabla> so where ican turn it or or smthn if its installed
<mefisto__> tabla: type:  cat /proc/asound/modules
<tabla> nothing
<mefisto__> tabla: lshw -C multimedia
<tabla> yeah
<kavurt> how to see what version of kubuntu I'm using?
<tabla> may i pm
<mefisto__> tabla: ok can you pastebin that? http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<mefisto__> tabla: or pm if you prefer
<maco> tabla: download http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh and save it to your desktop. "cd ~/Desktop ; bash alsa-info.sh" it'll give you a link. post the link here
<DaddyLonglegs> How can I completely disable the system beep?
<tabla> maco http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=74f45bc39a13738d3c93d07b2b58fdceb1d3daaa
<QWonder> how do i enable all the fancy graphics stuff where the windows have physics and all that in 8.10?
<maco> tabla: blergh. yeah...mixers'll be no help. what driver did you try to install? can you find the howto?
<tabla> http://support.creative.com/Products/ProductDetails.aspx?catID=209&CatName=X-Fi&subCatID=208&subCatName=X-Fi&prodID=17927&prodName=PCI+Express+X-Fi+Titanium
<tabla> there was just 2 commands make and make install
<tabla> nothing more
<drostie> QWonder: there's some stuff (for me in KDE 4.2) in K > System Settings > S
<drostie> erm.
<drostie> K > System Settings > Desktop
<das> hi
<QWonder> hmm, i'm actually just trying to check it out from the live cd of 8.10
<drostie> Get the Jaunty live cd if you want to see KDE 4.2.
<tabla> maco: you saw any errors or smthn?
<maco> tabla: can you try a jaunty live cd?
<tabla> hmmz
<tabla> i have to burn it?
<tabla> never used one
<tabla> :)
<maco> tabla: i see stuff online about that card not being supported as of july but that support was expected to come soonish. knowing when freeze happens in ubuntu, its possible that current versions of alsa have support for it, but youd have to try a jaunty live cd
<das> hi to everyone! it's my first irc start..
<maco> tabla: yes, you can get the daily image from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/ and burn it with the "burn image" option in brasero.
<drostie> Python gives me headaches. ;_; ... I seem to have just discovered that in Python, all integer arithmetic is arbitrary-precision and you need to write your own casting.
<mossgix> hi there
<drostie> !hi | das
<ubottu> das: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<mossgix> is there someone that have played NWN2 on kubuntu?
<tabla> maco jaunty-desktop-i386.iso       23-Feb-2009 08:20  693M  Desktop CD for PC (Intel x86) computers (standard download)
<tabla> this right?
<maco> tabla: yep
<drostie> mossgix: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=4118
<tabla> maco k download takes like 1 mins burning other 4 so what i do with id into pc and trying to update on that?
<maco> tabla: that's jaunty as of today. if that works, you can just install a newer version of alsa while you wait for jaunty to release in april. though i dont actually remember how to compile new alsa modules, so you'll probably have to ask someone else for help with that
<mossgix> drostie i've already seen that page, but i have some question about nvidia drivers
<maco> tabla: dont update to it because it's a development release and you're a beginner. this is just for testing purposes
<mossgix> i'm using drivers by ubuntu repos, but when i start NWN it says that i havn't 3d acceleration
<maco> tabla: if it works in there, its possible to install the parts you need. if it doesn't then :(
<tabla> maco so you mean i have run this live cd as new ubuntu after reboot right but just as testing right?
<drostie> mossgix: well, then you should have asked about getting nvidia drivers working ^_^;; -- umm, nvidia is still on proprietary drivers, but some people have reported problems with them. I'm on a laptop, so I don't know much more. sorry.
<maco> tabla: yes, just as testing
<tabla> k
<tabla> i try that one
<tabla> thnks for help
<mossgix> yep... i'm trying to use only free software but man, gaming is so fucking tight with winz
<ikonia> mossgix: control your language please
<Rioting_pacifist> loads of my binaries are segfaulting, i think its due to prelink, how can i comfirm/check this
<ikonia> Rioting_pacifist: what makes you think it's pre-linking ?
<Rioting_pacifist> ikonia: well last night i updated prelink and since then many of my programs spit out seg faults
<ikonia> Rioting_pacifist: how did you update prelinking ?
<ikonia> Rioting_pacifist: pre-linking is something that happens, not a package
<Rioting_pacifist> ikonia: first prelink -a then prelink -au to undo, no its definatly a package
<ikonia> Rioting_pacifist: I meant as a task
<ikonia> Rioting_pacifist: why did you re-do prelinking ?
<rgreening> Riddell: ping
<Rioting_pacifist> ikonia: because debsums was complaining about it alot
<rgreening> Riddell: qtjambi in my ppa. Just testing it out, and noticed that the demos dont launch if libqtjambi-dev is not installed. It's looking for the libqtjambi.so and fails if not present.
<Rioting_pacifist> e.g "/usr/sbin/prelink.bin: /usr/lib/libtasn1.so.3.0.12: at least one of file's dependencies has changed since prelinking"
<ikonia> Rioting_pacifist: why would pre-linking change a package dependency
<rgreening> Riddell: I was wondering if adding a dep on -dev to the demos was appropriate, or should the .so's move around? If I add a dep, then this forces qt4-x11-dev and qt designer to be also installed
<gothpaw> Please Help.. I'm having issues mounting a 250GB USB drive. See here for details -->  http://rafb.net/p/ydmBYw60.html
<rgreening> wrng chan... oops
<Rioting_pacifist> ikonia: i figured it meant since the last time id prelinked the package had been updated, so i ran prelink again, im just running debsums now then ill try sudo prelink -u -a and see if that helps
<ikonia> Rioting_pacifist: ahhh
<drostie> Rioting_pacifist: that's what it sounds like to me, too.
<drostie> Rioting_pacifist: why isn't updating prelink a cron job on your system?
<[TCK]> jockey-kde's activate button won't work when trying to install fglrx, anyone know if this is anticipated behaviour?
<Rioting_pacifist> drostie: dunno i figured it would do it mannually on updates
<Rioting_pacifist> gothpaw: what happens if you try sudo mount -t auto
<ikonia> Rioting_pacifist: what sort of stuff is segfaulting ?
<Rioting_pacifist> ikonia: everything firefox, kdesktop, kalarm, (ive only found konversation, konsole & konqeror working)
<topsu> is there any goos video player for kubuntu
<Rioting_pacifist> the errors are "general protection rip:7fffea6f8a1a rsp:7ffff290ab70 error:0" and "[ 3342.822158] kalarm[17634]: segfault at 7f33ac5a800c rip 7f3332a71a1a rsp 7fff3ac83ef0 error 4"
<ikonia> Rioting_pacifist: if you asked me without saying the problems you're having I'd say "no way" but the problems your having certainly sounds like it has effected it
<[TCK]> topsu: vlc
<topsu> how to install?
<[TCK]> should be able to do it through adept, just search for vlc
<topsu> ok
<[TCK]> or sudo apt-get install vlc
<drostie> gothpaw: that page recommends that you do a dmesg | tail. What does that tell you, if anything?
<gothpaw> Rioting_pacifist: when I try -t auto I am told to specify the filesystem
<gothpaw> drostie: not sure how to do that exactly, however I have looked in the dmesg log file and found nothing useful
<Guest3166> sup
<topsu> does anyone have Warhammer online on kubuntu?
<Rioting_pacifist> gothpaw: what happens if you try to mount /dev/sdd instead of sdd1? i doubt it will work but i vaugly recall it working on a flash drive at some point
<Silentstri> ?
<[TCK]> I figure it would mount all partitions on sdd, but no idea
<drostie> gothpaw: hm. well, type [man fsck.vfat] into a console (minus the square brackets, of course) to read about how to do an integrity check on a FAT32 drive.
<Rioting_pacifist> http://rafb.net/p/HXBGCI33.html < a list of my failed debsums (probably not due to prelink, but generally my system had hdd problems) how can i convert that into a list of things to reinstall?
<[TCK]> man, jockey-kde searching endlessly for drivers, there must be a better way!
<gothpaw> drostie: I've done a fsck.vfat last night when someone else was helping
<gothpaw> Rioting_pacifist: /dev/sdd doesn't work in this case
<Silentstri> hey everyone
<drostie> gothpaw: geez. I know that my 80GB IPOD is vfat and works okay, so the problem probably isn't drive size on vfat drives. Is there a bunch of data on this drive?
<Silentstri> still tryin to get ndiswrapper on 6.06 XD
<Silentstri> any ideas anyone?
<drostie> ("a bunch" meaning "near or more than 50% of the drive space," I suppose, if we're going to be technical.)
<gothpaw> drotsie: see here for the fsck.vfat -->  http://rafb.net/p/3LmnAO59.html
<gothpaw> drostie: see here for the fsck.vfat -->  http://rafb.net/p/3LmnAO59.html
<gothpaw> drostie: there is a ton of data on this drive that I cannot loose (Vital business info, and sadly all other backups are useless so this is the last remaining backup)
<Silentstri> still tryin to get ndiswrapper on 6.06 XD
<Silentstri> any ideas anyone?
<Silentstri> im nub
<gothpaw> drostie: a bunch as in about 180GB of data needs to be saved
<gothpaw> drostie: so I guess that is about 85% of the drive, roughly (it's a 250GB External USB Drive)
<gothpaw> forgive my math if 85% is wrong.... my math is not so good
<drostie> Google says 180 / 250 = 72% ^_^
<yowshi1> how do i get the panel to let me put the windows in the order i wnt instead of alphabetically?
<gothpaw> drostie: :) I was close at least, heh
<gothpaw> yowshil: that I imagine would be a #KDE question, assuming you're using KED
<gothpaw> KED-KDE
<Silentstri> anyone can help me? I dunno how to install ndiswrapper .<
<Silentstri> ><
<mefisto__> Silentstri: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
<Silentstri> doesnt work
<Silentstri> i tried it, somone else gave me those instructions
<Silentstri> i dled ndis from the site
<Silentstri> and put it in my main file.... home folder thingie
<gothpaw> Silentstri: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=461587
<Silentstri> ty
<Silentstri> it says it cant find the Ndiswrapper common
<Silentstri> i used command again
<Silentstri> should I replace Ndiswrapper-common with the name of the file?
<gothpaw> Silentstri: another link to help -->  http://swik.net/NdisWrapper+Kubuntu
<Silentstri> oh ty gothpaw
<Silentstri> i have a question for mefisto though
<Silentstri> after it says
<Tabla_> maco with this live cd
<Tabla_> wav starts to play but still no sound
<maco> Tabla_: any sound?
<maco> :(
<Tabla_> but now there is some master mixer or smthn like that
<Tabla_> with older ubuntu there wasent any
<maco> ok...?
<maco> so can you run the alsa-info.sh thing again?
<Silentstri> ok, I used the comman sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common, put my pass in and it said "reading package lists... Done, Building dependency tree... Done, E: Couldn't find the package ndiswrapper-common"
<Tabla_> i try to find it
<Silentstri> is there a easy fix for this
<Tabla_> aa i mean give me link again pls
<maco> Tabla_: http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<Tabla_> what was the command maco sudo &bash alsa/info.sh_
<Tabla_> shit different keyboard now
<jussi01> !language | Tabla_
<ubottu> Tabla_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Silentstri> ok, I used the comman sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common, put my pass in and it said "reading package lists... Done, Building dependency tree... Done, E: Couldn't find the package ndiswrapper-common"
<Silentstri> is there a easy fix for this
<maco> Tabla_: save it to your desktop, then "cd ~/Desktop ; bash alsa-info.sh"
<Tabla_> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=4255026ea5ae1bb733d4cb6d55cb5202370a4f8e
<gothpaw> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<maco> Silentstri: run apt-get update first
<maco> Silentstri: it seems not to know how to find what you're looking for, so updating the package list should help
<Silentstri> do I need interwebs for that?
<Silentstri> internet*
<Silentstri> lol
<gothpaw> yes, you do
<maco> Silentstri: yeah....
<maco> Silentstri: where were you intending to install from...?
<drostie> gothpaw: I am seeing very little headway to be made on your problem, other than to create two different partitions on the drive and start resizing the boundary between them. But since Linux is not recognizing your file systems, I think the file transfers would have to be done in Windows (assuming that Windows gets right the 200+ allocation tables scenario).
<drostie> So the resizes would also have to be done in Windows, and all of the software I know that does FAT resizes under windows costs money.
<gothpaw> drostie: well, that's gonna be extremely hard to do
<Silentstri> from my... uh.... hardrive?
<gothpaw> drostie: I don't have any windows machines
<gothpaw> Silentstri: apt-get works via internet
<Silentstri> ><
<Silentstri> so, how do i install ndiswrapper if I dont have internet? like, I have ndiswrapper in my home fil
<gothpaw> Silentstri: you're gonna have to do it manually in which case I suggest those links I posted to you before
<drostie> gothpaw: neither do I, but they're remarkably plentiful in my part of the world. It's not too hard to find a friend with a laptop. But I don't know the software that you'd need.
<Silentstri> ok, ty
<gothpaw> drostie: no-one I know runs Windows.....
<drostie> How were you accessing this drive beforehand?
<mefisto__> Silentstri: how are you connected now? why don't you have internet access?
<gothpaw> drostie: from one of my older (now gone) Kubuntu pc's
<Silentstri> i have 2 laptops ._.
<Silentstri> one has windows
<maco> Silentstri: do you have ndiswrapper and its dependencies? if so, put them all in one directory, cd there and do "sudo dpkg -i *.deb"
<maco> Silentstri: apt-get is the net-based dependency-resolving installer
<drostie> gothpaw: hm. Okay, so Linux *can* read this filesystem, it's just not mounting for some reason or another? That's very different from what I thought the problem was ^_^;;
<Silentstri> im trying to install on linux
<gothpaw> drostie: well in the past yes.... but right now it can't as it can't seem to mount it
<drostie> gothpaw: and just to make sure: the drive hasn't been dropped brutally down a flight of stairs or anything like that?
<Silentstri> or is CD on kubutu too and I just havent figured it out ._.
<gothpaw> drostie: not "yet", lol ....
<drostie> gothpaw: does your /etc/fstab have entries for another drive as /dev/sdd1 that might be getting in the way?
<gothpaw> drostie: nope... I wish it was that easy t hough
<gothpaw> though***
<drostie> yeah, as do I. ^_^;;
<Silentstri> cause I have ndiswrapper + dependencies in one directory on my linux laptop, all in my home folder, but I cant use the sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
<Silentstri> cause you said apt-get was internet-based right?
<gothpaw> Silentstri: see the message maco sent you on  how to do it manually
<Silentstri> ok ty
<mefisto__> Silentstri: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=ndiswrapper
<mefisto__> Silentstri: ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 and ndiswrapper-common
<gothpaw> Please Help.. I'm having issues mounting a 250GB USB drive. See here for details -->  http://rafb.net/p/ydmBYw60.html
<Silentstri> put them all in one directory, cd there and do "sudo dpkg -i *.deb {this prompts questions from me, what does cd mean? like, cd..}
<Silentstri> o wait
<Silentstri> nvm
<Silentstri> i figured it out
<Silentstri> xD
<gothpaw> :)
<drostie> gothpaw: does the mount call give you anything useful when you [sudo mount -v /dev/sdd1] ...?
<gothpaw> drostie: I'd have to say I don't know as I am unsure of the -v option and what it does
<drostie> gothpaw: [man mount] to find out that the -v option stands for "verbose" ^_^
<drostie> Sometimes in various applications more v's are more verbose. for example, [aptitude moo], [aptitude -v moo], [aptitude -vv moo]
<Silentstri> In the comman sudo dpkg -i *.deb what do I replace * with?
<gothpaw> drostie: ok, the sudo mount -v /dev/sdd1 gives me the very same error as when I try to mount the drive normally
<drostie> Silentstri: bash (the command line shell) automatically fills in [*.deb] with all of the files in the current directory that end with ".deb".
<drostie> Silentstri: see, for example, [ls -l *.deb] to list permissions for only those files that end with the .deb extension.
<drostie> gothpaw: but doesn't tell you anything new? :-(
<Silentstri> so I need to find the file thats .deb.... ty
<Hammer> good evening
<mefisto__> gothpaw: you could try smartctl -a /dev/sdd1     to check for hardware problems
<gothpaw> drostie: --> http://rafb.net/p/S7lD1Y38.html
<gothpaw> mefisto__: hang on, I have to install smartmontools first
<mefisto__> doesn't fat32 have a partition size limit? how is it 250GB ?
<drostie> gothpaw: dude, that drive has got to be in fstab or mtab. Check those files again. (If you don't specify options, it should say opts: "(null)" or so. At least, in the current version of mount in the repos.)
<drostie> mefisto__: That's... complicated. Windows won't format natively about 32 GB, but the actual limit is in the terabytes. It doesn't matter, though, because this particular drive used to Just Work (tm).
<drostie> s/about/above about/
<gothpaw> it is in fstab as follows -->  /dev/sdd1       /home/gothpaw/Extras2   vfat    defaults,user   0       0
<mefisto__> drostie: it worked with linux vfat?
<drostie> mefisto__: yep.
<drostie> gothpaw: delete that line. Maybe a "defaults" or "user" option isn't supported by vfat? I dunno.
<drostie> Or comment it out by prefixing it with a hash character (#).
<Hammer> I have a question regarding 8.10, specifically graphics corruption on nvidia quadro fx cards
<gothpaw> drostie: those options are supported, I use them on other drives too that are Fat32
<Hammer> Is anybody familiar with this?
<mefisto__> gothpaw: what about just   sudo mount /dev/sdd1   ?
<gothpaw> mefisto__: says I have to specify the filesystem when I try to mount it any other way except -t vfat
<drostie> gothpaw: still, try mounting this drive without those options. If the drive's firmware locked the drive in read-only mode, for example, maybe it would get annoyed. I'd like to see the -v output when there's no fstab entry at all.
<noaXess> have a problem... sudo apt-get update shows me some "Could not resolve" problems..
<noaXess> but normal internet connection works.
<noaXess> a dig to security.ubuntu.com will work
<noaXess> i have that only in one machine in my network... a new one..
<drostie> noaXess: could you paste the [sudo apt-get update] output into http://paste.ubuntu.com (or similar) and then send the url of the pasted content to us?
<noaXess> drostie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/122074/
<gothpaw> drostie: without the fstab entry I get this -->   mount: can't find /dev/sdd1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Hammer> on kubuntu 8.10 (new installation) on a dell precision laptop with a nvidia quadro fx 3500 graphics card every once in a while the display becomes completely corrupted.
<Hammer> this does not happen under windows xp, nor 8.04, so its not a hardware isssue I believe
<drostie> noaXess: and you can still [ping ch.archive.ubuntu.com] ok with this computer?
<noaXess> drostie: no.. no ping..
<mefisto__> gothpaw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/27689
<noaXess> but dig ch.archive.ubuntu.com will get me correct results
<Hammer> i suspect either the x-server or the nvidia graphics driver is to blame, but reinstalling did not seem to help
<Hammer> has anyone heard of this type of problem before?
<gothpaw> mefisto__:  see here please -->  http://rafb.net/p/43lScA97.html
<StR|Sangreal> hi
<Hammer> hi
<StR|Sangreal> where can i find assistance with cairo dock;
<drostie> gothpaw: I apologize, my earlier recommended code was a little bad. You want to first [sudo mkdir /media/test] and then [sudo mount -v /dev/sdd1 /media/test], specifying both the source and the destination.
<drostie> If you don't specify the destination, then it looks in /etc/fstab to find that out.
<Hammer_42b> hello anybody?
<drostie> !hi | Hammer_42b
<ubottu> Hammer_42b: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Hammer_42b> thanks
<StR|Sangreal> what is your issue hammer?
<Hammer_42b> I have a problem with 8.10
<StR|Sangreal> go ahead
<gothpaw> drostie: here you go -->  http://rafb.net/p/tZaS2i32.html
<Hammer_42b> on a fresh install on a dell precision M90 with a nvidia quadro fx 3500M graphics card
<drostie> noaXess: it sounds like something is going wrong with DNS in particular, rather than your internet connection in general. If you configure your connection to use OpenDNS, does the problem still happen?
<Hammer_42b> my display will become completely corruped every once in a while
<Hammer_42b> only a reboot helps
<Hammer_42b> restarting X is not enough
<Hammer_42b> however, this does not happen with win xp pro nor 8.04, so I don't think its a hardware issue
<noaXess> drostie: i have a internal DNS that works an all other 10 machines.. only on this one it won't.. and if i setup /etc/resolv.conf to the dns of my provider, same problem
<Hammer_42b> is suspect the nvidia driver or the x-server itself
<StR|Sangreal> hmm
<mefisto__> gothpaw: here's more reading: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/251781
<StR|Sangreal> have you modified the xorg.conf file?
<drostie> gothpaw: hm. So it's not auto-recognizing it as vfat. What does -v -t vfat tell you?
<StR|Sangreal> !nvidia | Hammer:42b
<ubottu> Hammer:42b: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Hammer_42b> strsangreal: I ran nvidia-xconfig with the --no-logo option, nothing else..should be all standard
<StR|Sangreal> hmm is this the very fresh install?
<drostie> noaXess: what I'm asking is, can you get it working with some external DNS? if so, then we can maybe try to figure out why the internal DNS is borked for only this one machine. If not, then we can maybe isolate the problem to DNS in general.
<StR|Sangreal> do you have enough ram and cpu? since plasma consumes much more resources
<noaXess> drostie: it won't work with an external DNS.. same problem as with internal..
<noaXess> drostie: strane is, that a mail command works... postfix can resolv the externam mail-address..
<noaXess> strange
<kaddi> !divx
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hammer_42b> strsangreal: the install had to be completely new, as the upgrade process from 8.04 to 8.10 borked itself
<Hammer_42b> strsangreal: the machine got 2gb of ram, 2gb of swap and the gfx card has 500mb ram. its fairly beefy.
<Hammer_42b> there is enough diskspace
<StR|Sangreal> you mean you have translated .04 to .10 and of course it failed, and now you have some problems with kde?
<Hammer_42b> also, as long as its running (for hours on end sometimes) everything seemes fine
<gothpaw> drostie: http://rafb.net/p/V06LAz96.html
<StR|Sangreal> i wouldnt recommend to use distro-upgrade... it doesnt work, especially if done with x running
<Hammer_42b> strsangreal: no. after the failed upgrade, i reformatted and installed fresh from cd
<StR|Sangreal> aha
<mefisto__> gothpaw: if you do " sudo tail -f /var/log/messages " and then plug in the usb, do messages appear to recognise the disk?
<Hammer_42b> its very weird
<StR|Sangreal> if it is totally fresh, i would recommend to reinstall once again
<StR|Sangreal> really
<Hammer_42b> I had this problem with 7.10 and compiz installed, but by the time 8.04 rolled around everything was stable
<Hammer_42b> strsangreal: how would another fresh install help?
<StR|Sangreal> it happened to me that i got network problems after a totally intact install
<StR|Sangreal> and another reinstall didnt cause the error
<Hammer_42b> strsangreal: so what caused that problem? corrupt cd?
<noaXess> drostie: i got it..
<StR|Sangreal> if the problem is in kde, go to tty and install ubuntu-desktop and try if it is odd too
<noaXess> /etc/nsswitch.conf
<asdfasdfasdf> hello
<StR|Sangreal> hmm a good point to start is to autohash the cd if it is ok
<StR|Sangreal> but my case was probably a sudden temporary disconect of some HW media since the install ran ok but the result was corrupted
<drostie> noaXess: :D
<Hammer_42b> strsangreal: hmm
<Hammer_42b> strsangreal: if i really have to reinstall i will probably wait till 9.04 comes around
<noaXess> drostie: i configured today a samba with domain controller enabled and follow the howto on samba.org .. and one of them was configuring /etc/nsswitch.conf to hosts: files wins
<noaXess> and then no DNS works ;)
<StR|Sangreal> QUESTION: pls what do i need to integrate GoogleGadgets to plasma?
<StR|Sangreal> Hammer_42b > i will wait till Karmic :)
<Hammer_42b> strsangreal: no idea :)
<Hammer_42b> strsangreal: still this is pretty annoying...also that means that i will not be able to use kubuntu as my primary system for a least another 6 months
<StR|Sangreal> you may reinstall to hardy heron
<Hammer_42b> strsangreal: though 8.04 with kde3 was stable on my machine and worked great
<StR|Sangreal> i understand you i thought the same since i use radeon mobility X1450, an unsupported notebook vga
<StR|Sangreal> and fortunately 2 weeks ago a semicompatible driver appeared so i could run plasma again
<gothpaw> mefisto__:  please see  here for 'sudo tail -f /var/log/messages'  -->  http://rafb.net/p/sj5lwh22.html
<drostie> gothpaw: you've officially stumped me. I wouldn't know what to do more without reading Microsoft's FAT32 spec and carefully comparing it to [sudo xxd /dev/sdd | more] until I found out what the heck's going on with the tables themselves. It sounds like maybe there was a tiny bit of corruption somewhere in one of them, though,  and it's making fsck and mount reject the drive. :-/
<Hammer_42b> strsangreal: neither the new xerver nor kde4 should have been included in 8.10
<Hammer_42b> strsangreal: ahh well....it also seems to be a pretty rare problem, since i could not find anything in any other newsgroup. but i believe my specific nvidia card is not very common
<Hammer_42b> strsangreal: i think dell only sells it in its precision series, which is not mainstream
<Hammer_42b> strsangreal: anyway, thanks for your help
<Hammer_42b> bye
<mefisto__> gothpaw: does it mount in windows?
<StR|Sangreal> i bought of first asus books with centrino duo... then they decided that the card isnt suitable
<drostie> mefisto__: gothpaw has no windows. no windows of judgment. no windows at all.
<gothpaw> mefisto__: don't have a windows machine, and I don't know anyone whom actually uses windows
<mefisto__> gothpaw: public library? internet cafe?
<drostie> gothpaw: that /var/log/messages section is interesting though; I'd be curious to find out what's trying to access sector 488407970.
<mefisto__> gothpaw: maybe try booting livecd and see if it mounts
<gothpaw> mefisto__: where I live, they don't allow you to plug in "foreign" hardware (that's what they call it anyways)
<gothpaw> mefisto__: that I could try, I do have a LiveDVD of 8.10 and 7.10
<mefisto__> gothpaw: I'm wondering if you could somehow shrink the partition just a little, maybe it would mount
<mefisto__> gothpaw: that might be risky for data though, of course
<gothpaw> mefisto__: then I can't do it.... as the data on here is vital data
<drostie> and I have no clue how well gparted resizes vfat. But you might be able to get more info by using vfat on a USB key with nothing important on it.
<gothpaw> mefisto__: I'm gonna try the LiveDVD's and see what I get there, I will return as it's this system I am using drostie
<gothpaw> be back shortly
<drostie> rogers.com ... gothpaw is apparently canadian.
<drostie> I wasn't aware that Windows was so hard to find in canada ^_^
<Wargasm> how much do you want to bet the drive is broken?
<Wargasm> i'll put down $9001 internet dollars
<drostie> Wargasm: I'd bet against the drive being broken, I think. It's seriously messed up in its partition table, but the logs suggest that the kernel is getting *something* and is trying to work with it.
<Wargasm> well, i agree with that.
<Wargasm> but still, "broken"
<Wargasm> corrupted
<Wargasm> quick reformat it and run data recovery program on it
<torkiano> vote for improving kubuntu browser: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/18204/
<mefisto__> drostie: I think you're right about partition tables. probably got disconnected during a write or something
<Wargasm> yep
<Wargasm> because he's been trying to fix it for several hours now
<Wargasm> and nothing has helped
<mefisto__> drostie: sudo fdisk -s /dev/sdd1 would be interesting to see if the size reported is what /var/log/messages reported
<ctw> Hi! Does anyone here know a good (preferably free and kubuntu compatible) program that lets you build graphs with weighted edges using a GUI? I tried JGraph, but it doesn't seem to allow weighing the edges.
<drostie> mefisto__: his fdisk -l output was available here: http://rafb.net/p/ydmBYw60.html
<drostie> mefisto__: there's a really interesting claim in his /var/log/messages though: "Feb 23 15:47:44 ShadowWalker kernel: [247297.580251] sdd: p1 exceeds device capacit"
<amgarchIn9> hi, after upgrade to 4.2 my laptop ignores the "do nothing on lid close" setting in power management. What could it be? This is ubuntu 8.10 kde 4.2 from intrepid-backports
<mefisto__> drostie: and that series of "attempt to access beyond end of device"
<drostie> mefisto__: well, that just tells me that the machine thinks there's something interesting at #488397168. The only good that does for me is to maybe search the entire device in binary for that number written in little- or big-endian bytes.
<drostie> mefisto__: but if /dev/sdd1 is really bigger than /dev/sdd, then the problem is maybe just in the MBR, which is an easy place to poke around.
<drostie> amgarchIn9: is ths setting turned off for all of the available profiles, or just for the first one?
<gothpaw> mefisto__: sadly I got the exact same thing when trying to use a LiveDVD (both 7.10 && 8.10)
<sant> hi all :)
<drostie> gothpaw: it would be really interesting to see [sudo xxd -l 512 /dev/sdd], which will print out, in hex, the master boot record of your drive. ^_^
<amgarchIn9> drostie: oh, they seem to not differentiate any more. There is a section for "Mains powered", a section for "Battary powered", and a separate seciton for "When Laptop Lid Closed"
<gothpaw> drostie: well I could pastebin it if you desire
<sant> i can formule a question?
<drostie> amgarchIn9: I'm also running KDE 4.2, and it's still an option for me. I dunno. YMMV.
<drostie> gothpaw: that'd be the idea ^_^
<drostie> !question | sant
<ubottu> sant: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sant> anyone have webcam messenger plus on ubuntu 8.10 corrected configured?
<sant> soz for my english :D
<drostie> can't help with that ^_^
<gothpaw> drostie: --> http://rafb.net/p/AeBR7r14.html
<DaddyLonglegs> Can anybody help me please? I can't find the menu from which I could choose to hide icons in kubuntu 8.10 tray.
<bishopz> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<amgarchIn9> drostie: are we talking about the same config? Here is the window: http://imagebin.ca/view/hcKE5L.html
<bishopz> Anyone got any decent eyecandy type mods for ubuntu?
<gothpaw> DaddyLonglegs: that would be a #KDE issue, try there
<bishopz> !ot
<bishopz> !ot
<bishopz> wtf
<DaddyLonglegs> gothpaw: In OpenSUSE I can right click on tray and hide icons, but in kubuntu 8.10 I can't find it. I think it's not a KDE issue.
<bishopz> #kubuntu
<mefisto__> DaddyLonglegs: right-click system tray (it's a bit tricky to do - try the very top few pixels above the icons) and system tray settings
<bishopz> !ot
<bishopz> !info KDE
<ubottu> Package KDE does not exist in intrepid
<bishopz> ;/
<bishopz> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<mefisto__> DaddyLonglegs: do you have kde 4.2 ?
<DaddyLonglegs> mefisto__: I think it is 4.1, but I'm not sure.
<mefisto__> DaddyLonglegs: konqueror help menu, about kde
<DaddyLonglegs> mefisto__: What I get is just "panel settings". No way can I get "tray settings" :(
<mefisto__> DaddyLonglegs: not sure if it works in 4.1, but it does in 4.2 here
<DaddyLonglegs> Aw. It says 4.1.4
<mefisto__> DaddyLonglegs: right-click just above the kmix speaker icon is easiest for me
<mefisto__> DaddyLonglegs: as high up as you can without leaving the panel
<drostie> amgarchIn9: try K > System Settings > Advanced > Power Management
<DaddyLonglegs> mefisto__: I tried everywhere but it's just giving me "panel settings"
<DaddyLonglegs> mefisto__: Isn't there any file which I can edit in order to set them to be hidden, or any commands which launch the same window from konsole?
<mefisto__> DaddyLonglegs: seems like it's a 4.2 thing: http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.2/   (see under heading "Desktop Improves User Experience")
<drostie> mefisto__: (and gothpaw:) the 488397168 in the /var/log/messages is 1D 1C 59 70, the MBR says that /dev/sdd1 has length 1D 1C 82 28
<bishopz> Can i ask a stupid question, really fast?
<DaddyLonglegs> mefisto__: Aw! Thanks man!
<drostie> the rest of the MBR looks well-formed.
<bishopz> When i download a theme, i dont unzip it i just move it into home/themes right?
<amgarchIn9> drostie: do you have powerdevil installed?
<DaddyLonglegs> mefisto__: If I want to upgrade to 4.2, should I do it manually? Isn't it gonna ruin anything?
<gothpaw> drostie: unfortunately I have no idea what that means, sorry
<amgarchIn9> DaddyLonglegs: with intrepid-backports it is enough to "aptitude full-upgrade"
<drostie> amgarchIn9: possibly.
<mefisto__> DaddyLonglegs: probably won't ruin anything, but might not be "graceful". lots of people get errors when packages try to overwrite existing files
<bishopz> ok cool thanks for the help
<mefisto__> DaddyLonglegs: the solution is to remove the old package, install the new one, then continue the upgrade
<amgarchIn9> drostie: thanks! your way it does work
<DaddyLonglegs> Seems a bit risky. I prefer to do that after my project deadline :-)
<mefisto__> DaddyLonglegs: if you don't want to risk enabling all the backports, you can add the ppa repo for 4.2 so you just get those 4.2 packages. but probably not a bad idea to get your work done first either way
<DaddyLonglegs> mefisto__: Awesome. Thanks for help :-)
<mefisto__> DaddyLonglegs: http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<drostie> gothpaw: it means that your Master Boot Record is reporting that /dev/sdd1 is longer than the kernel is comfortable with in /var/log/messages.
<fabio_> hi
<kaddi> !hi|fabio_
<ubottu> fabio_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<gothpaw> drostie: is there some way to fix this; at least long enough to copy the data I need, then I can format it and start fresh?
<mefisto__> drostie: so you mean editing the length to be 1D 1C 59 70 would make it consistent and therefore mountable?
<fabio_> ao que parece não ha muitos brasileiros aqui
<kaddi> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<mefisto__> drostie and gothpaw: I've never used it, but there
<talvik> since the last update my kde 4.2 apps (kubuntu pakages), are trying to access libs from my kde svn build. and then fail to open
<mefisto__> drostie and gothpaw: I've never used it, but there's a util called testdisk that might be able to fix it. drostie?
<talvik> can anyone help
<khalidmian> need toknow if there is  a client in kubuntu which allows voice chat
<fabio_> thank you
<khalidmian> like msn messeger
<khalidmian> or yahoo messenger
#kubuntu 2009-02-24
<jamesjedimaster> khalidmian> there is skype
<sant> videochat ?
<khalidmian> jamesjedimaster: voicechat via skype only?
<khalidmian> what about video confrencing
<drostie> mefisto__: I have no idea whether just overwriting the relevant bytes would fix anything or not.
<mefisto__> khalidmian: kopete doesn't work?
<khalidmian> kopete for voice?
<armymania> naaber
<armymania> hic turkce konusan varmi burda
<drostie> I've been kind of distant because I'm still trying to make sense of the (cylinders,heads) etc info that's given in the MBR.
<khalidmian> oh u mean kopete for video confrencing
<khalidmian> lol so i use kopete for video confrencing and skype for voice? is there something that does both at same time
<mefisto__> khalidmian: I don't really know what kopete can do. don't really use it. I was just asking you
<khalidmian> mefisto__: never used kopete for video confrencing
<talvik> since the last update my kde 4.2 apps (kubuntu pakages), are trying to access libs from my kde svn build. Does someone have kde4.2 packages and kde svn in ~/kde folder?
<DaSkreech> Skype does video conferencing
<khalidmian> DaSkreech: sudo apt-get install skype i assume
<khalidmian> ?
<DaSkreech> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<DaSkreech> Also Skype has the latest Linux version on the site in .deb
<drostie> blech. I'm too tired to follow that much more. --_--;; gothpaw, you might want to ask someone to help you through using gparted, if possible, to resize the main partition. I don't know if gparted preserves file integrity on vfat or not, you'll have to ask someone else.
<drostie> You might be able to fix the problem by pointing your MBR record (look up MBR on wikipedia to get the format) at the "limit" specified in your /var/log/messages, namely, 488397168 (= 0x1D1C5970)
<drostie> At least, that might stop the kernel from trying to access the area outside of the partition and then complaining when it can't do so.
<gothpaw> drostie: well I really do appreciate all your help. Thank you
<Barridus> hi guys, trying my hand with KDE (used gnome a bit).  the bottom bar seems to appear but then vanish before i can do anything with it.  doesn't appear when i move the mouse to any corner or edge.  anyone can help please?
<drostie> Make sure you keep around enough information to undo any work that you do. the [sudo dd if=/dev/sdd of=/home/gothpaw/mbrbackup bs=512 count=1] command will write a physical backup to your local disk.
<GWild> Barridus: Is this Intrepid w/ Kde 4.1 or 4.2?
<mefisto__> gothpaw: I've got a feeling you would have a similar problem with gparted. that is, gparted not reading the partition
<mefisto__> gothpaw: but if you can get gparted to read the partition, see if you can copy the partition to another disk, so your data is safe in case disaster strikes
<Barridus> gwild, i have no idea honestly, there's not enough of a gui for me to see anything.  is there a console command that will say?
<mahero> algun ubuntero de Mexico
<Barridus> i literally installed the kubuntu-desktop package, logged into a KDE session, played with it for like half an hour, then poof XD
<mefisto__> Barridus: kquitapp plasma
<mefisto__> Barridus: rm ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-appletsrc
<mefisto__> Barridus: plasma (to start it again)
<Barridus> /bin/sh: kquitapp: not found
<mefisto__> Barridus: whereis kquitapp   ??
<gothpaw> mefisto__: I do fear you are correct as when I run 'sudo parted -l' when it gets to the drive in question it states 'Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk!'
<Barridus> mefisto__, i have no idea.  maybe my kde busted?  i have no idea how, though
<mefisto__> Barridus: that's a command: whereis kquitapp     it should come back with /usr/bin/kquitapp
<gothpaw> drostie: would that just backup the MBR or the whole drive?
<drostie> [man dd] will tell you that bs * count = the number of bytes backed up. (in this case, just the first 512 bytes.)
<gothpaw> drostie: ok, thats what I was thinking, just wanted to clarify
<drostie> *nods*
<mefisto__> gothpaw: installing testdisk might give you more info on the problem too. it supposedly can fix partition problems as well, but I've never used it so you might want to google it if you decide to repair with it
<cjae> has anyone here got separate xscreens working, I see that there was a bunch of updates out for the experimental respository (ppa. -kde 4.2) but adept doesn't tell you what it fixes, if its just security or if it fixes these issues
<gothpaw> mefisto__: apparently it can repair alot of errors as such to what I am having issues with. read up on it via wiki... at this point I will do whatever it takes so long as the data is saved. (I wish this was a drive with some not so Vital data on it, sighs)
<cjae> when I do separates x screens via tv -out I only get a black screen with an x mouse but cannot do anything on the tv
<mefisto__> gothpaw: testdisk actually might make it easy to fix. I've just been playing with it on a usb thumb drive
<cjae> I have even put an old xorg.conf that worked reliabley for many ubuntu distros, but not the new kde
<gothpaw> mefisto__: installing testdisk right now
<mefisto__> gothpaw: just be cautious
<Barridus> mefisto__, 'whereis kquitapp' just returned 'kquitapp:'
<mefisto__> Barridus: try to install kubuntu-desktop again. seems you don't have everything installed
<Barridus> strange
<Barridus> ok i guess i'll try that, mefisto__.  thanks
<mefisto__> Barridus: do you have /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kquitapp ?
<sreich> How do I enable file sharing in kde4-kubuntu ibex? Should I use NFS?
<elizabeth> good afternoon 2 u all guys, i loke to ask 4 help again, ive been trying to configure my wireless card but it seems everything i do just dont work, i have laptop COMPAQ PRESARIO SERIES V3000 MODEL V3417LA.
<elizabeth> i did just install kubuntu intrepid again fresh installation but it just wont detect the wireless card
<elizabeth> in windows when downloading the drivers it says BROADCOM 802.11 sp39912.exe
<elizabeth> and they work but in Kubuntu DO NOT EVEN DETECT WIRELESS CARD is there someone that can help me to configure this please???
<jamesjedimaster> elizabeth> i have the same v3417la model, but i haven't upgraded to intrepid ibex
<jamesjedimaster> elizabeth> what i know is that you must have all packages up to date, so the system can detect the broadcom hardware to use it
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<elizabeth> i do
<elizabeth> but it wont detect the wireless card
<jamesjedimaster> does it only detect the nvidia card?
<elizabeth> i just did a fresh new installation again and made all updates, but just wont detect wireless card
<elizabeth> yes
<elizabeth> it only detect nvidia cards
<jamesjedimaster> have you installed 8.04 on that laptop?
<ActionParsnip1> elizabeth: is it an internal device or usb?
<mefisto__> elizabeth: did you get it working before reinstalling?
<elizabeth> internal device
<elizabeth> ir
<elizabeth> it comes by factory with it
<jamesjedimaster> elizabeth> have you installed 8.04 on that laptop?
<elizabeth> just once with kubuntu
<elizabeth> s
<elizabeth> but xomehow they got lost and since then i have been trying to getthem v
<elizabeth> back by resintalling kubuntu
<elizabeth> but it wont work
<elizabeth> aqnd
<mefisto__> elizabeth: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<elizabeth> and followgin some wikiwifi on ubuntu and several other trick but none of them owrk
<elizabeth> yes but kubuntu 8.04 is the same wont detect it
<jamesjedimaster> elizabeth> in my laptop with 8.04 i had to reboot several times to get the wireless hardware detected, maybe you have to do that too
<elizabeth> ok let me c f it works th
<elizabeth> xs
<elizabeth> txs
<lecram> hey
<icarus> ok, so I want to get in on the KDE 4.2 action because the UI looks so gorgeous. I've installed KDE 4.2 over Ubuntu 8.1. Is installing Kubuntu 8.1 worth it ?
<mefisto__> icarus: huh? didn't you say you've installed it?
<icarus> mefisto__: well, I've installed KDE 4.2 over Ubuntu 8.1 but I'm wondering if there is any advantage of actually getting Kubuntu 8.1
<mefisto__> icarus: oh I see. I don't think it would be any different. kubuntu == ubuntu with kde
<mefisto__> icarus: except you would have no gnome desktop
<icarus> mefisto__: all right, 'cause I was trying to install Amarok 2 (and I still can't) and the instruction started talking about adaptec or something
<drostie> icarus: actually, it might be a little worse. 8.10 runs on KDE 4.1, and it's only Jaunty 9.04 running on 4.2.
<drostie> Not everyone has made the transition from 4.1 to 4.2 on 8.10 successfully.
<icarus> drostie: all right, so I'll stick with Ubuntu 8.1 + KDE 4.2
<mefisto__> icarus: yes, you would have to do the 4.2 update on kubuntu 8.10 too
<drostie> adaptec is a hardware manufacturer for RAID and the like. Maybe you mean the adept package manager?
<icarus> drostie: hum yes
<icarus> drostie: it's like synaptic ?
<drostie> Basically, except it comes in two flavors: Too Basic, and Too Much Info.
<icarus> hum I see, so is that like the main difference ? ubuntu uses synpatic, kubuntu goes with adept ?
<drostie> I believe synaptic is automatically installed on kubuntu as well. Not sure, but I believe.
<drostie> But adept is the one marked prominently on the K menu.
<mefisto__> no, I don't think synaptic is installed with kubuntu
<drostie> (I'm basing this entirely on a line saying "automatically installed: yes" in aptitude, but I'm not sure exactly what that line means.)
<icarus> ok well, I've used synpatic to get adept so I know have sorta full-fledged Kubuntu, having KDE4.2 + Adept ?
<icarus> also, I'm so confused about installing Amarok 2? any of you guys installed ?
<drostie> My amarok is 2.2.0.1 ... what's your issue with it?
<DaddyLonglegs> Is "compensate" used correctly here? "The extra assignment will compensate the marks you lost on your midterm".
<icarus> drostie: hum well, synpatic isn't offering me any 2.0 versions of Amarok
<icarus> DaddyLonglegs: I'd say yes
<DaddyLonglegs> Thanks icarus.
<Dragnslcr> Should be "compensate for"
<drostie> no. When compensate is used with a direct object, that direct object is the thing which is compensated.
<drostie> Usually a person.
<compilerwriter> Anyone know if Python 3 supports threading?
<drostie> You compensate an employee for their time, for example.
<icarus> so it would be "will compensate for the marks" ?
<javimansilla> Hi there
<wildbat> hi
<icarus> hi there
<icarus> drostie: how did you install amarok 2 ? via synpatic ? adept ? .deb package ?
<DaddyLonglegs> drostie: You also think my senstence was correct?
<wildbat> how do i make powerbutton show a menu instead of shutting down directly
<javimansilla> How do I see what's new on an upgradable package? I mean... now I see that I can download konsole4:4.2.0-0. What changes, fixes, improvements should I expect installing that package?
<DaddyLonglegs> Duh! I was gonna ask that question in English channel! Silly me!
<drostie> icarus: it's in the jaunty repos, not the intrepid repos. If you have the dependencies in order, you could download from http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/amarok
<DaddyLonglegs> Sorry guys!
<icarus> drostie: does it not check for dependencies ?
<drostie> DaddyLonglegs: Your sentence was incorrect.
<drostie> But most English speakers will know what you meant.
<DaddyLonglegs> drostie: I see. It should be "compensate for". Thanks anyways.
<drostie> icarus: it will check for dependencies, but it might get cranky if it doesn't see the right stuff in its normal repos, I don't know.
<icarus> man, this KDE4.2 really rocks solid! I'd go as far as to say that with the right themes, it outcandies MaxOsx and Win7
<icarus> drostie: will see, this install I'm using it on is beta orgy
<drostie> icarus: we still need to have the Really Slick Screensavers ports installed by default as part of KDE ^_^
<nazareno> oi
<drostie> they're in a package called rss-glx.
<cjae> !ktouch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktouch
<cjae> !info ktouch
<ubottu> ktouch (source: kdeedu): touch typing tutor for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 1791 kB, installed size 4184 kB
<cjae> does anyone know where lessons for ktouch are, did a locate search and only see .png and .xml but they all look like just part of the application
<icarus> any awesome torrent clients you guys would recommend ?
<cjae> ktorrent work very well and has an ip blocker built in but sucks for importing many torrents at a time
<drostie> deluge is good, but it's GTK, which works but doesn't look quite natural. (See also: Firefox.)
<cjae> qt is supposed to be the utorrent (windows) for linux I think but is still under development
<cjae> haven't used deluge since edgy but it really sucked then
<icarus> man utorrent tocls
<icarus> rocks*
<Staind> holaa
<eliadosom> hola Hi
<cjae> because it is small enough for windows to handle with a lot of torrents in it
<drostie> ktorrent has a plasma widget in the repos, apparently.
<cjae> ever used azureus with 50 torrents in it? sucks ass
<icarus> I hate azureus
<cjae> utorrent works with wine
<cjae> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<icarus> cjae: does it work smoothly ?
<cjae> very except for auto update
<cjae> which may work now, idon't know
<drostie> ooh! qbittorrent is pretty ^_^
<wildbat> how do i make powerbutton show a menu instead of shutting down directly
<drostie> Isn't pressing the power button treated like an escape sequence? Gets caught at the lowest levels etc. etc.?
<mefisto__> !info qbitttorrent
<ubottu> Package qbitttorrent does not exist in intrepid
<mefisto__> !info qbittorrent
<ubottu> Package qbittorrent does not exist in intrepid
<drostie> (jaunty ftw!) ^_^
<icarus> man, I'm starting to be such a eye candy whore
<drostie> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/qbittorrent
<Wargasmic> i've always thought kde was ugly. 4.2 is starting to change my mind.
<cjae> Transmission is the GTK-based default BitTorrent client in Ubuntu (Gnome). KTorrent can be used in Kubuntu. This was very much like utorrent in feisty but was too new
<icarus> yes qbittorrent looks nice, all I see in client torrents is the UI, I don't know enough
<mefisto__> oh jaunty
<cjae> mefisto__: using or wishing for?
<Wargasmic> i like transmission
<icarus> transmission is a little simplistic
<cjae> so is utorrent
<Wargasmic> not really
<Wargasmic> under the surface they are just as good as any other client
<icarus> but qbittorrent looks a lot like the utorrent :)
<Wargasmic> there's ways to do complicated things
<mefisto__> cjae: waiting for official release. just got curious about qbittorrent
<cjae> me too
<icarus> all right, utorrent I guess
<Wargasmic> utorrent is good
<Wargasmic> but i've never tried it on linux
<BluesKaj> utorrent runs very well in wine ...used it for a while , but ktorrent does the job now .
<drostie> it's a shame that konqueror is borderline-unusable for me. I want Qt Firefox.
<Wargasmic> some browsers just render better than others, firefox tends to be good
<Wargasmic> i'll also be sticking with ktorrent, it looks sufficient
<drostie> firefox form controls are ugly out of the box, as is the chrome. There's a nice kde skin for firefox, though, and a plugin package for the form controls that I haven't sought out yet.
<cjae> I reccommend ktorrent except if you need to import many torrents
<Wargasmic> i installed the kde theme for firefox. blends in very well.
<mefisto__> drostie: my firefox looked great out of the box
<Wargasmic> also, my firefox looked fine out of the box.
<cjae> di you install with the no reccommends
<cjae> did
<Wargasmic> i installed with all recommends
<mefisto__> drostie: this one? https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/7574
<Wargasmic> yes, that's what i used, mefisto__
<cjae> cause mine look like shit and did the qtcurve thing and all
<drostie> mefisto: yep, that's the goede skin.
<Wargasmic> it's a good skin
<mefisto__> Wargasmic: I use that one in hardy kde 3
<cjae> I think it was a page that started like make firefox look like kde, the icons the only things that looked good
<drostie> I like the comment on that page too. I think it should say, "It's recommended to install from the author's website (to save you a trip to bugmenot.com)"
<cjae> or controls I mean
<Wargasmic> i installed it from mozilla.com
<Wargasmic> or, .org
<mefisto__> both are the same. I think development has been abandoned on that theme
<Wargasmic> could be, but there's another one out there that is similar which might be under development
<drostie> But when I open up a page in Konqueror and Firefox, (e.g. google.com/search?q=stuff) I see a thin grey box around the form widgets (the input type=text and input type=button widgets), which shouldn't be there.
<drostie> (in Firefox. It's not there in Konqueror.)
<Wargasmic> i see it too but it hasn't bothered me
<drostie> Well, that's what I mean about ugly form controls. ^_^
<Wargasmic> dunno if i'd call it ugly but it could be better
<icarus> can I apply skins to OpenOffice ?
<drostie> the form controls, qua form controls, relative to norms of other browsers, are ugly. better?
<mefisto__> drostie: I think that's qt4 in systemsettings > appearance > gtk styles & fonts
<Wargasmic> well, ugly is subjective. i see what you're talking about though, don't worry.
<mefisto__> drostie: if you use raleigh instead it isn't grey, but then the buttons aren't kde4 style
<Wargasmic> yep that works
<Wargasmic> just as you say
<icarus> all right! ktorrent totally satisfies my candy love!
<mefisto__> what was that other qt4 browser for kde4? someone mentioned it here a while ago. it's very basic atm, but looks promising
<JontheEchidna> arora
<mefisto__> yeah
<cjae> icarus: you can use ip blocker as well actually IP filter you have to enable the plugin through preferences and manually install the iplist
<drostie> I'm not sure I like Win95-style form controls more than Qt4 form controls with grey boxes around them ^_^
<icarus> cjae: so actual content!
<icarus> cjae: what's the Session options under Kubuntu ? like deciding what apps/daemons boot up ?
<cjae> icarus: but the button press doesn't work because of bandwidth hogs at bluetrack, but you can manually download the file and convert it with ktorrent
<icarus> "button press" ?
<cjae> install it and look
<cjae> there is a button to update the iplist autmatically but does not work
<cjae> have a look at peergurdian if you don't know what I mean
<drostie> icarus: in K > System Settings > Advanced options > Session Manager you can save the current windows/apps, and they will then magically run on login.
<drostie> Also, at some point I added "knetworkmanager" to some debian script that runs at login time, don't remember which one it was exactly.
<cjae> why would you want to do that if you you don't have a decent traffic shapper
<icarus> drostie: thanks
<Wargasmic> just installed arora, let's see how this works
<icarus> cjae: oh ak, IP Filter button right ?
<cjae> does ktorrent actually limit the badwidth reliably
<yao_ziyuan> in linux, can a dynamic link library "inject" itself into a process like in windows?
<yao_ziyuan> in linux, can a dynamic link library "inject" itself into a process like in windows?
<yao_ziyuan> sorry, duplicate
<yao_ziyuan> if there is a virus/trojan running, will it only take form of a process?
<cjae> icarus: yes
<drostie> yao_ziyuan: if an application is vulnerable to an exploit, or if you install a malicious driver, then yes. The benefit of Linux is that installation is centralized and done with digital signatures.
<icarus> man, Session Manager isn't doing anything for me :(
<icarus> there is no list of stuff to boot :S
<mefisto__> icarus: session isn't restored?
<drostie> yao_ziyuan: so, if you install from the repositories, there are definitely no viruses.
<Wargasmic> that's the beauty of repos
<Wargasmic> ^
<drostie> icarus: it's not a list. It's literally a "save this current screen" type of deal.
<icarus> mefisto__: no I mean, I can't tell it to start Ktorrent and nm-applet
<mefisto__> icarus: it restores whatever was open when you log out
<cjae> icarus: this way with ktorrent you are only blocking ktorrent traffic, not like moblock and block all those ips on every app on you computer
<mefisto__> icarus: you can add things to ~/.kde/Autostart (scripts, or .desktop files)
<icarus> cjae: cool actually
<mefisto__> icarus: and there's a gui called autostart in systemsettings too. maybe not installed by default.
<cjae> there is quite a bit of discussion about whether all of those ip's are a risk
<icarus> mefisto__: right, it is, cool found it thanks
<yao_ziyuan> drostie: the problem is with firefox. addons.mozilla.org provides https:// download links for firefox extensions, but they actually redirect to http:// links to download the actual files
<icarus> cjae: sadly, don't know enough about the protocol to understand wise discussions like that
<drostie> cjae: not all of them are. PeerGuardian disables HTTP access to the Astronomy Picture of the Day because it's a NASA site.
<yao_ziyuan> drostie: so my government (china) can serve me a malicious extension
<icarus> so when I shutdown and then login again, I get sames apps open again ? (like firefox session restore) ?
<cjae> icarus: you block all potential antip2p sites like sony and such but you can block sites that are useful like what drostie said
<mefisto__> icarus: yes. but you can exclude things from being saved in sessions if you don't want them starting up on login in the session manager
<icarus> cjae: general blacklist problem
<cjae> it also has blocks for sites that are carry nothing but spam or things that cold infect a windows computer
<cjae> which makes it useful on all your computer apps hence moblock
<icarus> mefisto__: yeah I saw the excluding list now
<icarus> cool, I like the restore session idea
<cjae> sucks
<drostie> yao_ziyuan: you're right, and I'm surprised. It seems that releases.mozilla.org doesn't support SSL.
<icarus> wow\
<icarus> cjae: why does it suck ?
<mefisto__> icarus: shift-F1 gives you context help in most systemsettings dialogs too. at least for most things. some help stuff isn't written yet
<drostie> yao_ziyuan: does the Tor network work from China?
<cjae> icarus: it said to block 1/3 of ip address in the world
<yao_ziyuan> drostie: yes
<cjae> icarus: you are talking about the kde session restore right
<yao_ziyuan> drostie: obviously in the future i must use tor for updating extensions
<icarus> cjae: yeah!
<icarus> cjae: but I get the part where you say ipblocking can suck
<drostie> yao_ziyuan: Well, that also depends. Do you trust arbitrary Tor end nodes more than you trust the Chinese government?
<cjae> keep using it after awhile you wil see how restore session sucks
<icarus> cjae: ah well why, it's basically 'start these apps' based on what apps were open!
<icarus> anyone know if OpenOffice has themes ?
<cjae> yes
<mefisto__> cjae: I just kill X with ctrl-alt-backspace when I don't want a session saved/restored
<drostie> yao_ziyuan: the best thing to do is to contact mozilla.org, tell them to get SSL running on their actual download site. Then the problem is solved both ways.
<cjae> I haven't used the themes but have heard positive things about them
<yao_ziyuan> drostie: of course i trust exit nodes abroad china
<yao_ziyuan> drostie: i already reported this in irc.mozilla.org/#firefox
<cjae> mefisto__: good idea but is bad when you have apps open that have been updated recently and the update breaks the app you forgot to close
<drostie> yao_ziyuan: you probably shouldn't trust those nodes, I think. But it's better, at least, than the Chinese government.
<mefisto__> cjae: never thought of that
<drostie> anyway. good night from the netherlands everybody. I have classes tomorrow. --_--;;
<cjae> bad too if you look at stupid stuff on the net and have a psycho g/f (that I don't have anymore, the new one is very well balanced) and you forget to close it properly
<cjae> :/
<icarus> where do you guys find openoffice themes?! I can't find any!
 * cjae adjusts way of thinking and realizes that if you are looking at "stupid stuff" on the net, how can you be a judge of balance
<khalid> hi
<icarus> hello
<cjae> http://ooextras.sourceforge.net/
<cjae> I just stumpled upon it haven't looked yet
<cjae> icarus: use google linux to search
<icarus> apparently, representative of the uncanny valley http://icr.23d.com/images/the-uncanny-valley.jpg
<icarus> google.com/linux ftw
<jkpro> Test
<mefisto__> I added google linux to firefox searchbar :) http://mycroft.mozdev.org/search-engines.html?name=google+linux
<icarus> cool
<jkpro> How is it working?  Any bugs?
<maco> korganizer's filters...any way to make them be useful?
<jkpro> I'm setting up my system for some network scans.  Anyone setup the NMAPFE for 4.62?  I'm about to try it out and wanted to check first.
<jkpro> I haven't tried the korganizer filters - what are you trying to do?
<cjae> icarus: I don't see any ooo themes in aptcache though
<icarus> it's really annoying, OO is truly ugly
<maco> jkpro: i want to tell it "all these tasks i imported from evolution that start with the letters cs...put them in the 'school' category"
<maco> cjae: Riddell says "developers wanted"
<maco> (OOo v. kde4 was discussed today)
<jkpro> Ok.  Let me try it and if I can make it work - I'll pass it on.
<maco> my classes all start with cs, so itd be nice if i can have it just shove all my homework into the school category
<killermach> which channel should I take my CSS (cascading style sheet) question to?
<maco> #css
<jkpro> Marco - working on it....
<maco> jkpro: i dont see anything that resembles a filter in there. i just see "choose a category" and the trouble is i dont to filter *by* category, i want to filter *into* categories
<jkpro> Ok.  I'm about done with the intial setup with evolution.  I had to load it.  Let me setup some sample data for a quick test.  So you have your calendar set so that all your css# are on certain dates with homework done or due right?
<cjae> can someone please try ktouch and load a lesson, I have searched around and cannot find the lessons, says it should be in /usr/share/apps/ktouch but I don't have ktouch dir
<cjae> kubuntu 8.10 kde 4.2
<cjae> got it I forgot about kde 4
<cjae> #/usr/share/kde4/apps/ktouch
<mefisto__> cjae: that's the same as choosing them from training menu, default lectures, no?
<Huntz> sshhhh, its to loud in here
<mefisto__> kubuntu is working perfectly for everyone
<Huntz> awesome
<rizvan> hi, is wine 1.1.15 available for jaunty?
<cjae> mefisto__: ya I see that now, I though it was language for program not the lessons, because I install klavaro first and screwed up the language, I failed to read the default lectures part
<cjae> thanks though
 * cjae is taking an add test as we speak
<cjae> :$
<mefisto__> as in attention deficit disorder?
<lancaster> Alguem ?
<Luija> hello guys
<Luija> i have a problem
<lancaster> hello
<lancaster> what problem
<Luija> i cant hear any volume while playing youtube videos
<Luija> or any other videos
<Luija> and i have at max volume my laptop
<Luija> what can be happening?
<lancaster> check ..everthing
<Luija> but the song than is played when u turn off the system is still playing
<Luija> i am starting to piss of than i cant hear anything in youtube...
<Luija> can someone help me?
<lancaster> sorry, but ..now I can't help you
<lancaster> because I don't now fix your problem
<Luija> T_T
<Luija> oh my god
<Luija> i really need to fix the problem
<Luija> mefisto, DaSkreech, r u here?
<lancaster> do u know , how i can fix my wireless ?
<Luija> it depends
<Luija> what wifi card u have?
<Luija> atheros?
<lancaster> yes
<Luija> ok
<Luija> open konsole
<lancaster> ok
<Luija> and write this command
<lancaster> show me
<Luija> sudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Luija> it will open a text editor
<lancaster> command not found
<Luija> no way
<Luija> maybe u dont have installed...
<Luija> mmm one second
<msa81> Luija: check volumn in alsamixer
<DaSkreech> hi Luija
<Luija> hi da
<Luija> see
<Luija> i have a problem with youtube sound
<Luija> it hears extremely low
<Luija> and i have volume at max
<Luija> and not muted
<msa81> Luija: check volumn in alsamixer
<Luija> dont know whats happening
<Luija> already checked msa and it is at max without muting
<msa81> Luija: hmm..
<Luija> youtube video volume is also at max
<Luija> but it hears extremely low
<Luija> BUT
<Luija> the song than is played when u turn off the lapop
<Luija> laptop*
<Luija> i can still hear it
<Luija> very high
<msa81> Luija: even Master is listed at full?
<Luija> okay see
<Luija> i cant found the aplication alsamixer
<Luija> but there is
<Luija> HDA nvidia mixer
<Luija> let me put everything at max
<Luija> i know see msa
<Luija> the problem was with the PCM
<msa81> Luija: in alsamixer i have master set half way, and everything else is 100. ah... so you've got it now, great.
<Luija> i dont knows  whats that, but i puted it at max and its solved now lol
<cjae> mefisto__: yes and scored 63 out 80, and everything over 20 was likely  so I think I may go see someone,I do stuff like missing menus and stuff like that all the time, it is horrible, but thanks anyway
<cjae> mefisto__: I know some of them may be biased too but I took a few so....
<Luija> okay
<Luija> so
<Luija> lancaster
<Luija> try this command first
<Luija> sudo aptitude install linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<Luija> after that sudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Luija> ok?
<lancaster> ok
<lancaster> wait
<lancaster> Ow God
<lancaster> again command not found
<lancaster> I don't know why
<compilerwriter> Does adept or synaptic hand svn stuff already or will I need to get another client?
<lancaster> its for me this question ?
<lancaster> somebody came from Brazil ..for make more easy fix this problem
<lancaster> Ow sorry
<mendedtimbo_> is 8.04 no longer lts?
<bazhang> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<bazhang> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<mendedtimbo_> maintenance updates and security fixes
<mendedtimbo_> until October 2009.
<mendedtimbo_> is what the kubuntu site said for 8.04.2
<v3trae> Trying to install kubuntu 8.10 on a friends Dell XPS m170 laptop, grub cannot seem to autoconfigure and when i do find /boot/grub/stage1 from the grub prompt i get an error. Any ideas?
<mefisto__> v3trae: what's the error?
<v3trae> mefisto__: let me boot it back up just a sec
<v3trae> mefisto__: slowest bios i've ever seen in my life D=
<mendedtimbo_> but i thought 8.04 was lts
<v3trae> mefisto__: Error 15:  File not found
<mefisto__> mendedtimbo_: I think it's because it has kde 3.5 and kde support is moving to kde4, so it's a bit complicated for 8.04
<mendedtimbo_> oh so its not really lts then.
<mefisto__> I don't think so, not any more
<mendedtimbo_> i dont want to go back to gnome:(
<v3trae> mefisto__: keep in mind this is directly after the install completes, so it should be there.
<mefisto__> but I'm not sure. I know support for kde3 apps is moving to kde4 versions so maybe it depends on what you install. so not really lts, right? how can it be?
<mefisto__> v3trae: just 1 disk?
<v3trae> mefisto__: yeah.
<mefisto__> hmm
<v3trae> find /b<tab> comes back with Error 2: Bad file or directory type
<v3trae> sure feels like it didn't install doesn't it?
<mefisto__> so grub starts, but doesn't find the files
<v3trae> mefisto__: the grub config starts, like if you were to just do sudo grub on your box right now, the actual loader doesn't start.
<mefisto__> or it doesn't start at all?
<snarkster> evening
<v3trae> snarkster: heya
<mefisto__> v3trae: so you're running grub install from livecd?
<v3trae> mefisto__: no, the install completes, the machine reboots and i get the grub> prompt
<v3trae> mefisto__: i think the install is just hosed, don't worry about it
<v3trae> mefisto__: class is over anyway
<v3trae> mefisto__: or rather, almost over.
<mefisto__> v3trae: so grub is in MBR but something wrong with partitions
<snarkster> Ive got a dell that has an issue.  the install completes but it drops to cli when i boot
<snarkster> it has got to be video card, but it has an intel 910
<v3trae> mefisto__: thats what it sounds like, when i did an install on my laptop back in the day it did something similar
<snarkster> shouldnt be an issue right?
<v3trae> snarkster: i haven't used an internal vcard in probably 6 years, so i really have no idea.
<snarkster> ah ok
<maco> alsamixer is a terminal command
<v3trae> mefisto__: don't worry about it man, i don't want to fix it for him anyway, i think he needs to do it himself.
<snarkster> oh wait.. sorry thats a different machine. haha this one locks up on desktop startup.. never leaves the splash screen
<maco> doh i was scrolled way up i think
<v3trae> maco: yeah you were =P
<alesan> hey do you have any idea why my laptop's fan is on all the time in KDE4.2, while it turns on only when I do something intensive under gnome?
<alesan> I have a thinkpad T61
<voglster> kde 4.2 is pretty gfx intense.. pushing the laptop or the video card?
<mefisto__> alesan: try turning off compositing ?
<alesan> voglster, I have disabled everything I could, no effects, KDE2 style, crystal svg theme
<alesan> mefisto__, everything is disabled, I do not what those things on my computer
<voglster> alesan, then why run kde 4.2?
<voglster> alesan, what else is different?
<alesan> voglster, well, I would VERY much like to run KDE3.5 but... kubuntu forced the update to the new version. I then switched to gnome, but my heart is with KDE (that I use since 0.9)
<alesan> so today I tried KDE 4.2 again
<voglster> you can downgrade the package... nothing is forcing you to upgrade
<mefisto__> alesan: what about power management settings/profiles
<alesan> voglster, afaik it is not possible to downgrade, it was possible on 8.04 but not 8.10 (and I need 8.10's kernel because it fixes stuff for my thinkpad)
<alesan> mefisto__, I can have a look, but I am skeptical...
<mefisto__> alesan: does it change when it's on battery or ac power?
<voglster> alesan, first google entry on kde 3.5 ubbuntu 8.10
<voglster> alesan, http://forum.kde.org/how-get-kde-kubuntu-10-t-11996.html
<Luija> ei guys
<Luija> can someone explain me why every download u do in firefox is deleted when u turn off the pc, and no saved?
<bazhang> Luija, what version of kubuntu
<Luija> 8.10
<bazhang> Luija, where do you have ff set to download them
<Luija> i dont know lol
<Luija> i just click save
<Luija> i wanted to make another DVD of Kubuntu, and it says it cant open the file because its deleted
<bazhang> Luija, then check; also look in dolphin (click desktop) and see if they are there
<Luija> ok
<mefisto__> Luija: firefox edit menu, preferences, main tab
<mefisto__> Luija: make sure it's not set to /tmp
<alesan> voglster, if that works, I will be happy again!!!
<Luija> mefisto
<Luija> is not set to tmp
<Luija> is set to desktop
<Luija> but then where should i set it?
<mefisto__> Luija: look in dolphin in your home directory, inside Desktop folder. are the downloads there?
<mefisto__> Luija: desktop or Desktop?
<Luija> Desktop
<Luija> and now
<Luija> no*
<Luija> the downloads r no there
<mefisto__> Luija: in firefox, go to about:config and in the search box, put in: retention
<Luija> so i set the download to Desktop or to other folder?
<Luija> oh
<Luija> ok
<mefisto__> Luija: browser.download.manager.retention should be set to 2
<Luija> yes is 2
<Luija> oh, now than we r in about config
<Luija> what i needed to change
<Luija> so the tabs r always show when i open the browser?
<Luija> so i dont have to click new tab
<Luija> tag*
<alesan> voglster, if that works, I will let you know
<alesan> and send a donation to that holy guy that made KDE3.5 available for intrepid
<alesan> :)
<alesan> thank you, bye
<mefisto__> Luija: browser.tabs.autoHide    set to  "false"
<Luija> thx
<mefisto__> Luija: I don't know what's happening to the downloads. maybe try making a new directory in your home dir called downloads, then set download location to that folder
<mefisto__> Luija: in firefox prefs, privacy tab, do you have "remember what I've downloaded" ?
<Luija> yes, and i already created the download folder, thx :)
<mefisto__> Luija: also in privacy tab, check the private data "always clear my private data when I close firefox" is not on
<Luija> not on
<Luija> it must be on?
<mefisto__> no, not on
<tweakedeh> Youtube tells me to get the latest flash player, So I follow the link, and download the .deb file and when I go to intsall it, it askes me if I want to reinstall it?
<tweakedeh> How would I fix this?
<maco> do you have noscript installed?
<maco> cuz that'll make youtube think ou lack flash
<tweakedeh> I dont know I'll try and get it now.
<tweakedeh> maco: Just installed it and did nothing.
<allen_> Greetings
<mefisto__> tweakedeh: no, the noscript extension will block flash
<tweakedeh> oh
<tweakedeh> Yea, I never had it.
<mefisto__> tweakedeh: and javascript must be on too
<ludovic_> hi all
<maco> tweakedeh: no no i mean if you have noscript installed, that'll trick youtube into thinking you dont have flash. so if you noscript, i was telling you to disable it
<tweakedeh> mefisto__: JS is enabled.
<Wargasmic> doesn't matter if js is enabled, noscript will block it
<tweakedeh> Oh, I see. well I don't have it (just uninstalled it) and every thing else works....
<tweakedeh> I have no flash player what soever.
<Wargasmic> search for flash-nonfree
<Wargasmic> in adept
<mefisto__> tweakedeh: in addressbar, go to about:plugins and make sure you have Shockwave Flash
<tweakedeh> application/x-print-unix-nsplugin 	Demo Print Plugin for Unix/Linux    is the only thing I have.
<tweakedeh> Wargasmic: looking now..
<tweakedeh> Wargasmic No Results.
<mefisto__> tweakedeh: flashplugin-nonfree  or   adobe-flashplugin
<tweakedeh> mefisto__: No Result for any of them. =S
<bazhang> apt-cache search flash ?
<mefisto__> tweakedeh: what version kubuntu?
<tweakedeh> mefisto__ 8.04
<mefisto__> !info adobe-flashplugin
<ubottu> Package adobe-flashplugin does not exist in intrepid
<tweakedeh> bazhang: adobe-flashplugin - Adobe Flash Player plugin version 10
<tweakedeh> is one of them....
<bazhang> tweakedeh, did you install it?
<mefisto__> tweakedeh: close adept, then sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<tweakedeh> adobe-flashplugin is already the newest version.
<bazhang> tweakedeh, this is using firefox or konqueror
<tweakedeh> Firefox
<mefisto__> tweakedeh: do you have the file /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
<tweakedeh> mefisto__: no
<mefisto__> /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so  ?
<tweakedeh> nope..
<mefisto__> sudo apt-get remove adobe-flashplugin
<tweakedeh> done.
<tweakedeh> re install it?
<mefisto__> apt-cache policy adobe-flashplugin
<tweakedeh> adobe-flashplugin:
<tweakedeh>   Installed: (none)
<tweakedeh>   Candidate: (none)
<tweakedeh>   Version table:
<mefisto__> ok, now this: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<tweakedeh> it's not installed.
<tweakedeh> but It's done.
<mefisto__> ok, now install adobe-flashplugin
<mefisto__> then check for the file  /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
<tweakedeh> E: Package adobe-flashplugin has no installation candidate
<mefisto__> sudo apt-get update, then try again
<mefisto__> or try the other one, flashplugin-nonfree
<tweakedeh> same thing and flashplugin-nonfree is working
<tweakedeh> mefisto__: Thanks! it worked.
<mefisto__> flash is playing?
<tweakedeh> mefisto__: yes youtube is working now
<wildbat> how do i make powerbutton show a menu instead of shutting down directly
<mefisto__> which powerbutton? your computer's power button or a button in kde?
<Luija> ei guys
<Luija> there is a accelerator of downloads called downthemall
<Luija> there will be a problem if i download the ISO of kubuntu 8.10 with it?
<Mamarok> morning
<Luija> by
<Mamarok> I have a problem with a box which I can't connect to the internet anymore
<Mamarok> dhclient seems to search on 255.255.255.255 on port 67
<Luija> someone knows?
<piolinjazz> para los k tienen problemas con el despertador es super facil de usar
<piolinjazz>  http://kukuklok.com/
<piolinjazz> [04:21] <piolinjazz> no necesita instalacion
<darya> hi
<darya> i have a problem
<Luija> ei guys i have one question
<Luija> there is one accelerator of downloads called downloadthemall
<Luija> there will be a problem if i download the ISO of Kubuntu with it?
<maco> Luija: no, though i dont think it actually speeds up the downloads...just lets you resume
<maco> wget -c also lets you resume
<Luija> but why u say it dont speeds up?
<Luija> it sayed he speeded a 400% more lol
<maco> i dont see how it's possible...i mean, if the server's only serving it up at a certain pace...
<Luija> so its not worth??? T_T
<Luija> its not worth?
<Slartibartfast> Luija: just use torrent :-)
<Luija> lol i dont like torrent
<Luija> is always full of fucking virus and crap
<sagarp> how come when i install things like plasmoid-weather, i get errors about libplasma2?
<Luija> 90% of the downloads u do in torrent r crap than r things u dont wanted
<Slartibartfast> not if you download the offical torrent files
<Luija> lol u pwn me
<Slartibartfast> ubuntu makes the torrent files from their iso's themself
<Luija> but torrent is fast than direct download????
<ibuffy> this can NOT BE GOOD :[ http://dpaste.com/463/
<Slartibartfast> depends :-) ... at least you always can break of a download and restart ...
<Luija> lol
<Luija> ok, thx
 * ibuffy is afraid to reboot now
<Luija> so downloadthem all plugin for firefox 400% of acceleration is pure bullshit?
<Luija> acceleration speed*
<Slartibartfast> yeah i think so :-)
<Luija> LOL i got owned =(
<ibuffy> downloadthemall, lulz
<Luija> what, u know it?
<Luija> is crap?
<ibuffy> i used that the first year i got a computer and was windows
<ibuffy> yeah, it's terrible
<Luija> lolololol
<Luija> ok
<ibuffy> kget is a legit download manager, but i don't care for that type of software
<Luija> i will uninstall tha
<Luija> t
<Luija> and install again my all in one sidebar
<Luija> i love firefox extensions
<ibuffy> try ubiquity
<Luija> i have all in one side bar, colorful tabs, 3 other than i dont remember names lol
<ibuffy> greasemonkey
<Luija> and flagfox
<Slartibartfast> adblock plus :-)
<Luija> it displays a flag of the country a page is from lol
<Luija> did u know ubuntu page is from united kingdom? lol
<Slartibartfast> :-D ... nice ... will look for that addon :-)
<Luija> lol sweet
<ibuffy> Slartibartfast: ah yes, and noscript
<Slartibartfast> try downloadhelper :-) ... let you download video's from youtube and other videowebsite
<ibuffy> these are my 4 most recommended if you aren't a dev
<Luija> and for what is ubiquity?
<Slartibartfast> Luija: mmm now idea :-) ... has to do with ubuntu ?
<Luija> "[03:04] <ibuffy> try ubiquity" lol
<ibuffy> http://labs.mozilla.com/projects/ubiquity/
<Slartibartfast> can't find on the addon.mozilla website
<Luija> noscript is for virus protection or for what?
<Luija> is good?
<Slartibartfast> aha .. seems an experimental browser addon
<Luija> virus protection?
<ibuffy> Luija: it's good if you browse pr0n
<ibuffy> also..
<ibuffy> it keeps unwanted scripts from running in your browser
<Luija> nice
<Luija> let me download it
<Slartibartfast> noscript let you turn of javascript globaly .... and only let it work on websites you want it to work on
<ibuffy> it could become a hassle, maybe not though
<Luija> but i dowload it or no? lol
<Slartibartfast> yeah ... do
<Luija> ok :)
<Slartibartfast> :-)
<ibuffy> for me it's great when i have 100+ tabs open and one or two pages are attempting to load 15 or so flash apps
<Luija> 100+ tabs??!! waow
<Slartibartfast> hehehe
<ibuffy> info junkie
<Slartibartfast> seems
<Luija> and for what is adblock plus?
<ibuffy> a must
<ibuffy> blocks ads
<ibuffy> ..very efficiently
<Slartibartfast> remove those irritating banners
<Luija> sweet
<Luija> let me get it
<Luija> Adblock plus true'
<Slartibartfast> just adblock plus
<Luija> ok
<Luija> and greasemonkey?
<Slartibartfast> grease monkey lets you input extra custoom made javascript which some independent users made to extent the usability of a website
<Luija> ei guys, I g2g, thx for u help, byby and good nights
<Slartibartfast> Cya Luija
<georgevx> j
<Fleck> laptop LCD gets dark all the time (after reboot, after screensaver, after console change etc...)
<maco> dark? like it dims or like it goes solid black?
<Fleck> sorry, i'm back
<ibuffy> genii: ever since following http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde ...i've receive these errors that you've helped me with
<ibuffy> i haven't had a problem until today
<ibuffy> again dependency problems :-|
<ibuffy>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-icons-oxygen_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1_all.deb
<ibuffy> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ct529> 2 questions on update .... I add the gpgp key for a repository on ppa.launchpad.net, but still apt-get update does not find it .... and why are some pacakges kept back at update time?
<sureserver> i
<sureserver> HI
<ct529> hi! anybody who knows why some pacakges are kept back from update, without an apparent reason?
<zimba> hi
<zimba> my Kubuntu 8.10 has just updated itself and kde is totally fucked up
<zimba> two days ago I activated backports :(
<zimba> is there an easy way to come back to a stable version
<zimba> ?
<maco> by reinstalling
<zimba> maco: is the only way?
<maco> yes
<zimba> you mean from cd?
<maco> yes
<maco> thats the only supported/easy way
<zimba> can I install from the running version?
<maco> i mean...you *could* hunt down old versions of all the packages and forcibly install them....
<maco> manually
<zimba> no no
<zimba> I will reinstall everything
<maco> right, you asked for easy
<zimba> yeah
<maco> did you have the 4.2 ppa enabled?
<zimba> what?
<zimba> kde 4.2 ppa?
<zimba> I think so
<zimba> maco: ok, I will reinstall from scratch, but is there a way to do it without cd?
<maco> zimba: um, from usb drive. and id guess you should stay away from that ppa then
<rgl> hello
<rgl> I don't quite like the window decorations that come with kubuntu/kde 4.2 is there a way to have something like ubuntu human theme?
<slcr> rgl, there are a few themes in the system settings, mainly older looks, and you can download more
<rgl> slcr, download from where?
<rgl> kde-look.org?   or is there a better way (eg. some kubuntu repo with themes)?
<slcr> rgl: i think you can find some on http://kde-look.org/
<slcr> i found only backgrounds and such in repos, couldnt find more themes
<noren> hi all
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<noren> how can i view the thumbnail preview in the dolphin
<jithin1987> Hi anyone using kde 4.2 facing high cpu usage with desktop effects?
<kaddi> i'm having issues with my kubuntu: (kde 4.2) plasma just decided to switch all my settings back to default and destroyed the entire configuration i had done
<kaddi> this wouldn't be so bad, if i hadn't stored an important phonennumber, on the post-it-widget, which is now empty
<kaddi> any chance of recovering that?
<ActionParsnip> kaddi: how did you revert back, did you rename ~/.kde to something else?
<kaddi> i didn't do anything... till now... i left my pc, came back the screensaver was on
<ActionParsnip> kaddi: you said you switched all your settings back. how did you do this?
<kaddi> i tried to log in, everything crashed and it but me back to the "normal" loginpage. When i then logged in, i had the default background, default widgets,
<kaddi> i didn't switch them back, they did that on themselves
<ActionParsnip> kaddi: i'd trawl your system logs, see what went on
<shadeslayer> kaddi: what version of KDE??
<kaddi> 4.2
<kaddi> ActionParsnip: which log would be the most promising in this case? where woul you start?
<ActionParsnip> !info ksyslog
<ubottu> Package ksyslog does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> !find syslog
<ubottu> Found: libsys-syslog-perl, libunix-syslog-perl, sysklogd, cl-syslog, dsyslog (and 17 others)
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ActionParsnip> kaddi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LinuxLogFiles
<kaddi> something like that:
<kaddi> Feb 24 11:11:43 pseudomarge kdm[5853]: X server for display :0 terminated unexpectedly
<ActionParsnip> yeah you'll need to dig around in logs to see what happened, the config file for the notes may have simply been renamed. I'm not sure where they are kept or if this is the case as I can't stand kwin
<kaddi> sadly the notes are kept in the plasma-appletsrc file
<kaddi> which is the first place i checked
<kaddi> they aren't there anymore
<ActionParsnip> is there a similarly named file there
<jussi01> does anyone know how to get kmail system tray icon to only display new messages in the inox? (I move unread ones to trash an it shows them... very annoying)
<ActionParsnip> like plasma-appletsrc~
<kaddi> ActionParsnip: no,only the backups i made a couple of weeks ago, when i upgraded to 4.2
<jussi01> kaddi: Ive heard similar complaints
<slcr> bit nubby question: what are the hotkeys for switching between desktops and how do i change them?
<ActionParsnip> slcr: do you mean in compiz or regular kde?
<kaddi> jussi01 i don't mind to much, i'm using 4.2 which is in the experimental reps and i know, that this kind of stuff will happen... it's not the first time plasma crashed on me.. but i forgot to backup that darn phonenumber
<slcr> regular kde
<ActionParsnip> slcr: http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/tip/2289.html
<ActionParsnip> slcr: ctrl+alt+left|right
<jussi01> kaddi: frustrating
<slcr> mm in gnome ActionParsnip, kde is ctrl-f1-f12 it seems
<slcr> which is ... hm..  well actually its clever, one hand only
<slcr> but its strange :)
<slcr> omfg though the alt-f2 in kde, DROOOOOL!!!
<ibuffy> ack, please help me: http://dpaste.com/530/
<bentob0x> quick question: is it possible to disable Dolphin's horizontal autoscroll feature and if yes, how?
<bentob0x> as it is _very_ annoying
<slcr> ibuffy: it seems that the miro app is done for KDE 4.2, and you run 4.0?
<ActionParsnip> slcr: not seen it
<ibuffy> slcr: i run 4.2
<slcr> ActionParsnip: its... the best function ive seen ever so far, thanks for the link
<ibuffy> all the problems occured after using the 'pure kde' crap on the psychocats website
<ActionParsnip> ibuffy: sudo apt-get install libxine1-plugins
<ibuffy> all the dep problems that is
<ibuffy> ActionParsnip: i did that
<ibuffy> error
<ActionParsnip> slcr: i use fbrun
<ActionParsnip> ibuffy: whats the error when you try to install libxine1-plugins
<ibuffy> kdebase-runtime: Depends: kde-icons-oxygen (>= 4:4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1) but 4:4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa3 is to be installed
<ActionParsnip> ibuffy: are the deb files in the cache on your system?
<ibuffy> i dunno
<ibuffy> ActionParsnip^
<ActionParsnip> ibuffy: cd /var/cache/apt/archives
<ActionParsnip> ibuffy: ls
<ActionParsnip> slcr: here's what i use: http://farm1.static.flickr.com/24/56563086_48a7c8d979_m.jpg
<ibuffy> sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/
<slcr> looks to do the same, only the default thing is a bit shinier
<ibuffy> is what i'm guessing but i'm not sure which package
<ActionParsnip> slcr: thats in fluxbox
<ActionParsnip> slcr: i use kde apps but in fluxbox so the desktop is snappier
<ibuffy> ActionParsnip: what are we looking for in the archives dir?
<ActionParsnip> ibuffy: you need to get those deps that are giving you grief forcefully installed
<rgl> using system settings | appearance | fonts I can fine-tune the font antialiasing from KDE apps;  in the anti-aliasing combo box there is a "system settings" option though, where do I change the anti-aliasing system setting globally?
<slcr> ActionParsnip: ah sweet, well kde 4.2 is alright for me, save for the nvidia drivers messing with the plasmoids
<ActionParsnip> slcr: oh i use kde4.2  just not kwin
<slcr> ahh just fluxbox window manager?
<ibuffy> ActionParsnip: why will it just not download the correct version of the dependency itself?
<ibuffy> i've already forced installed libxine1_1.1.15 and that did nothelp
<kaddi> argh... it also deleted my identities for kopete X(
<ibuffy> these dep problems are really putting a damper on my experience :|
<hettar> Anyone using the devel install finding that starting dragon player instantly kills plasma, with and without desktop effects enabled ?
<ibuffy> genii: want to help w/ dep problems again? :(
<shadeslayer> hey when i press logout on kubuntu,it shuts the laptop off
<shadeslayer> any idea what the problem may be??
<shadeslayer> *might be??
<ct529> does anyone know whether it is possible to have the linux fonts working under windows, like Deja Vu?
<ActionParsnip> ct529: if you can find the files, sure
<shadeslayer> how do i start powerdevil from terminal??
<shadeslayer> !find power
<ubottu> Found: guidance-power-manager, installation-guide-powerpc, kde-guidance-powermanager, powermanagement-interface, powermgmt-base (and 21 others)
<shadeslayer> !powermanagement-interface
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shadeslayer> !info powermanagement-interface
<ubottu> powermanagement-interface (source: powermanagement-interface): platform neutral powermanagement interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.18 (intrepid), package size 11 kB, installed size 84 kB
<ct529> ActionParsnip: unfortunately I have to develop one project using MS W and I do not like to fonts
<ct529> ActionParsnip:I found the files, but not how to install on windows .... :(
<elizabeth> good morning all of u guys
<ActionParsnip> ct529: well if your reciever does not have the font, it wont display right, unless you publish to pdf
<ct529> ActionParsnip:receiver?
<ActionParsnip> ct529: copy to %WINDIR%\fonts i elieve, ask in ##windows
<ct529> ActionParsnip:thanks!
<shadeslayer> !imagebin
<ubottu> Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add and link it from the channel.
<elizabeth> i need help from and expert on wireless stuff,the thing is that i have a COMMPAQ PRESARIO SERIES V3000 MODEL V3417LA I HAVE REINSTALLED SEVERAL TIMES KUBUNTU INTREPID AND IT JUST WONT DETECT THE WIRELESS CARD, i have follow somoe wikis but all of them are for wireless card already detected so is there someone who can be so kind on helping me to first get my laptop wireless card detected and then be able to work with it
<elizabeth> besuides iam so new o this and something are really hard to understand for me PLEASE ?????, THANKYOU
<ct529> ActionParsnip: yes it works! thanks a lot!
<ActionParsnip> ct529: np man
<ActionParsnip> oh yeah ive compiled my entire system :):)
<ActionParsnip> this is gonna be so sweet
<ActionParsnip> elizabeth: run lspci
<ActionParsnip> elizabeth: can you paste the line that identifies your wifi
<elizabeth> IT DOESN BUT ILL SHOW
<ActionParsnip> elizabeth: hit the capslock key too, lowercase is good
<ActionParsnip> elizabeth: just the one line dont paste the whole lot
<elizabeth> wich line??
<ActionParsnip> elizabeth: the one that says what wireless you have
<elizabeth> i told u it wont detect it
<ActionParsnip> elizabeth: if you use pastebin you can paste the whole thing there, then give us the address of the paste
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip:  when i press logout the laptop shuts down
<shadeslayer> any idea??
<ActionParsnip> elizabeth: if its not detected, make sure the lil switch that turns it on is set to on, and that it is enabled in bios
<elizabeth> it is on
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=830336
<shadeslayer> elizabeth: iwconfig returns what??
<ActionParsnip> elizabeth: then i'd try some boot options
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | elizabeth
<ubottu> elizabeth: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<elizabeth> no wireless  detection
<elizabeth> i mean no wireless extension
<ActionParsnip> elizabeth: have you tried disabling acpi?
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: what did he do,i cant get it
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: bad link, sec
<shadeslayer> hehe
<elizabeth> dont know how to ActionPasnip
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: maybe shutdown is the only option so it is used: try this http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/2387/ubuntu_restore_restart_shut_down_log_out_button/
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions \ elizabeth
<shadeslayer> maybe shutdown closes session
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | elizabeth
<ubottu> elizabeth: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ActionParsnip> elizabeth: read that and it will tell you
<bazhang> also try running lspci in konsole elizabeth and check the wireless chipset there
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: WTH is that?? lol
<elizabeth> as i understood that is for a fres installation isn it???
<shadeslayer> anyways ill try the shutdown option
<elizabeth> i already say that it wont detect the wireless card
<ActionParsnip> elizabeth: no, you can set boot options at any time in the systems life
<elizabeth> so lspci is useless
<bazhang> elizabeth, tell us the chipset
<elizabeth> ok with the live cd Action?
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: well if shutdown is the only option then there would be no reason to ask what you wanna do, theres only one choice
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: just my hunch
<shadeslayer> you didnt get me
<shadeslayer> when i press logout,the notebook shuts down
<bazhang> lspci is rarely useless :)
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: i know, but in the logout option there is usually restart, logoff, etc yes?
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: and shutdown
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> Leave>logout causes the notebook to shutdown
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: so what if there was only shutdown..why would the computer need to ask you,
<shadeslayer> oh i get you
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: its like asking a question with one option, its automatically assumed
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: so if you read the gude you can make sure that all that stuff is in order
<shadeslayer> yeah
<ActionParsnip> this is my guess. i could be wrong buts its worth a look
<shadeslayer> lets see
 * ActionParsnip remembers eddie izzards cake or death sketch
<shadeslayer> ill just install that Mac OS X theme first
<ActionParsnip> ewww
<shadeslayer> really??
<shadeslayer> is it that ??
<shadeslayer> *bad
<ActionParsnip> i never understood that traffic light nonesense for max, min and close
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> traffic lights
<shadeslayer> eh too big a download ill leave it
<shadeslayer> XD
<weasel1> Hello, I installed kde 4.2 from backports andi must say that it is indeed a monumental release. I need help regarding a few issues like 1. powerdevil doesnt seem to be running, only guidance is the manager running 2. after resume from suspend i want the password to be entered to unlock the screen
<elizabeth> ok i deactived acpi (i think) but no diference now those this command: suppose to fiorce my wireless card to be detected:
<elizabeth> netcfg/disable_dhcp=true
<elizabeth>    Force static network config.
<bazhang> elizabeth, what chipset
<elizabeth> what do u mean  sorry so new on computers and dont understand lot of thing
<elizabeth> but i remeber
<bazhang> lspci in console
<ederico> hello, can anyone please tell me what to do to identify my CPU in Kubuntu 8.10?
<elizabeth> when i was installing windows yesterday to c if the wireless car was damage i so somethin when installing the driver
<elizabeth> here wait
<bazhang> elizabeth, you need to give us the chipset; open konsole and type ----> lspci
<elizabeth> BROADCOM 802.11 sp39912.exe
<elizabeth> ls pci wont detect the wireles card
<bazhang> elizabeth, which broadcom
<SlimeyPete> ederico: in a terminal:   lshw | grep -C 5 cpu
<bazhang> elizabeth, is this an internal pci wireless card?
<elizabeth> internal
<ederico> SlimeyPete: Thanks, that worked
<elizabeth> COMPAQ PRESARIO SERIES V3000 MODEL V3417LAlaptop
<bazhang> lspci  not ls pci will tell the chipset
<elizabeth> here is the resutl of lspci:  http://pastebin.com/m12396f7e
<bazhang> no spaces between ls and pci
<bazhang> !broadcom | elizabeth
<ubottu> elizabeth: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<elizabeth> i dont know about that Broadcom
<elizabeth> i now that when i installdrivers with windows says BROADCOM 802.11 sp.39912.exe
<elizabeth> but it doesnt say anthing about bcm43xx
<bazhang> elizabeth, and what does lsusb reveal
<elizabeth> lets c
<elizabeth> here it is:  http://pastebin.com/m5a84064e
<bazhang> there does not appear to be wireless on your computer
<shadeslayer>  Guest92176: i have kubuntu and GNOME and KDE,whats the problem
<elizabeth> exactly
<shadeslayer> XD
<shadeslayer> Guest92176: i have kubuntu and GNOME and KDE,whats the problem
<elizabeth> it wont detect the wireless card
<Guest92176> hello, i discovered im not using kde 42 how can i update
<elizabeth> like i said yesterday i did install again windows xp to c if it was damaged but its just fine
<shadeslayer> Guest92176: you mean youre in konsole??
<shadeslayer> as in konsole login??
<Guest92176> i opened konqueror go to help and i have kde 41 how can i update to 42 via konsole
<shadeslayer> oh that
<shadeslayer> !kde4.2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde4.2
<shadeslayer> !kde 4.2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde 4.2
<shadeslayer> !kde4
<ubottu> kde4 is KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 | 4.2 packages http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 | Support in #kubuntu
<shadeslayer> :P
<bazhang> Guest92176, see the topic
<bazhang> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2  <--- Guest92176
<shadeslayer> XD
<Guest92176> how can i upload a print screen to better explain
<Guest92176> i have 4.1.4
<bazhang> Guest92176, did you read that link?
<Guest92176> yes said kde 42 is released
<bazhang> Guest92176, no; did you open the link and read the contents of the resulting web page, which contain instructions on how exactly to get it?
<Guest92176> im sorry how can i remove a package, im new here, im sorry
<bazhang> Guest92176, thought you wanted to get kde 4.2
<Guest92176> yes
<bazhang> Guest92176, then you need to read the link and follow the instructions
<Guest92176> yes i read, but i dont know to remove a package
<bazhang> Guest92176, installed via the package manager? the konsole? or some 3rd party download
<Guest92176> im so sorry man im new and i dont know how you say
<bazhang> Guest92176, what package do you want to remove
<Guest92176> # Remove the koffice-data-kde4 package if you have it installed. The current koffice2 packages in the kubuntu-members-kde4 PPA are incompatible with the KDE 4.2 packages since they try to install icons to the same locations.
<bazhang> !info koffice-data-kde4
<ubottu> Package koffice-data-kde4 does not exist in intrepid
<robin0800> Guest92176: you may or may not have it installed try sudo aptitude show koffice-data-kde4
<gnomefreak> policy may be the output you want show just shows info about the package policy shows installed cadidate ect..
<Guest92176> robin0800 http://pastebin.com/d52c4ab0f
<weasel1> Hello, I installed kde 4.2 from backports andi must say that it is indeed a monumental release. I need help regarding a few issues like 1. powerdevil doesnt seem to be running, only guidance is the manager running 2. after resume from suspend i want the password to be entered to unlock the screen
<Laeborg-lap> how can i update to kde 4.2 ?
<bazhang> backports?
<bazhang> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 Laeborg-lap
<bazhang> !info powerdevil
<ubottu> powerdevil (source: powerdevil): Power manager for KDE 4. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-kde4.1.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 160 kB, installed size 556 kB
<weasel1> just enable backports form the software sources, then please remember to uninstall all ur existing plasmoids and then upgrade to kde 4.2
<Guest92176> robin 0800: did you see my konsole screen?
<weasel1> ubottu: Thanks will check that out, it was said that powerdevil is by default used in kde 4.2 thats why.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> there is a ppa for kde4.2
<bazhang> nothing about backports in those instructions
<weasel1> bazhang: KDE 4.2 has been moved to the backports, hence it is not needed to ad the PPA repository, just  enalbed the intrepid-backports (unsupported releases), then update, then you can remove the plasmoids that you have already installed and upgrade the system
<bazhang> weasel1, so the webpage is outdated? ie the one in the topic?
<weasel1> <bazhang> Yes it appears so, kde 4.2 was added to the backports fairly recently
<alex__> hi everyone ....
<alex__> I can't undestrand how works the LAN connection on Kubuntu ...
<alex__> someone can help me please '
<elizabeth> ok guys i got some instructiosn here on how to do a file and stuff appearently this woud make my wireless card to be recognized i dont know but i also dont know how todo what it says can somebody be so kind on helping me pls????
<elizabeth> http://pastebin.com/m7bc9c88e
<greil> go and die.
<MaGicKangaRoo> o.O
<MaGicKangaRoo> how far have you got elizabeth?
<elizabeth> download the archive
<elizabeth> is a tar archive
<MaGicKangaRoo> yes
<MaGicKangaRoo> does this how too apply to you?
<MaGicKangaRoo> http://jomcode.com/fadhil/?p=59
<elizabeth> the page where i got it is :   http://broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<MaGicKangaRoo> looks like you unpack it
<fireball2> hey all
<fireball2> please help
<MaGicKangaRoo> tar -xvzf the targ.gz
<fireball2> kde 4.1 hates me
<MaGicKangaRoo> mkae the src
<fireball2> soryy, i'll wait a min
<elizabeth> ok i got a compaq presario series v3000 model 3417 and i have reinstalled severaltimes kubuntu intrepid because it wont reconize my wireless card lspci is usless because it wont tell u wich is my wireless card, but i was looking on google and i found and i know this because of windows that my wireless card is a broadcom 802-11 sp39912.exe
<MaGicKangaRoo> and then it looks like you remove some modules from the kernel?
<MaGicKangaRoo> does that http://jomcode.com/fadhil/?p=59 not walk you throught?
<elizabeth> so that webpage is talking about my broadcom thats is why i am tryhing to installing it to c if kubuntu do reconize my wirelees card and get it to work
<MaGicKangaRoo> yep, so does that page not walk you though the install?
<elizabeth> if a clcik on the download archive it only opne somecarpets
<fireball2> my x server settings are foobared on a brand new install of kubuntu for my admin user
<MaGicKangaRoo> you dont need to download it again, you alread have the archive
<elizabeth> but thats it but then readinf the readme file is talking about creating a directory
<fireball2> managed to make a new user, but not with root privilages
<elizabeth> and some things i just dont know how to do
<MaGicKangaRoo> but you have the archive the tar.gz right?
<MaGicKangaRoo> have you upacked it?
<elizabeth> yes
<wizard__> HELLO THERE
<fireball2> please how can i reset kubuntu desktop/xserver for admin user?\
<MaGicKangaRoo> ok does it have those 4 directories in it?
<elizabeth> thats the problem it doesn give me an option to unpacke it
<wizard__> IS THERE ANY ITALIAN GUY HERE?
<MaGicKangaRoo> fireball do you mean reset your user settings? you could delete teh .kde or .kde4 directory in your home ?
<MaGicKangaRoo> are you doing this in a terminal?
<elizabeth> me?
<MaGicKangaRoo> yes
<elizabeth> no i havent i dont know how
<fireball2> teh?
<MaGicKangaRoo> do you use gnome or kde?
<elizabeth> ok then i open a terminal
<MaGicKangaRoo> teh =the
<fireball2> :)
<MaGicKangaRoo> press alt + f2 and type xterm if gnome and konsole if kde
<elizabeth> i think kde is kubuntu intrepid
<MaGicKangaRoo> that should bring up a terminal
<elizabeth> ok i got the reminal
<MaGicKangaRoo> ok do you know how to change to the directory where the tar.gz is?
<fireball2> me too
<elizabeth> no
<MaGicKangaRoo> is it on your desktop or somehwere else?
<elizabeth> something like cd?
<MaGicKangaRoo> yes
<elizabeth> desktop
<MaGicKangaRoo> so cd Desktop
<MaGicKangaRoo> then do ls *.tar.gz
<MaGicKangaRoo> you should see your archive
<elizabeth> ok i type cd and then space and then copy the tar file hit enter and appeared me: NOT A DIRECTORY
<fireball2> ok, ask a dum q, but what's the delete command
<fireball2> ?
<MaGicKangaRoo> elizabeth, type cd ~/Desktop
<MaGicKangaRoo> that should move you to the desktop direcotry
<alex__> I'm trying to figure out with my LAN but it doesn't works ....., with "ifconfig" shows me the setting and there isn't the IP address I put on it .....
<elizabeth> ok done
<fireball2> rm?
<MaGicKangaRoo> delete =  rm yes
<alex__> someone knows why !?!
<fireball2> rd even?
<MaGicKangaRoo> elizabeth, type  ls *.tar.gz
<elizabeth> now i suppose to type cd again and then copy the tar file into terminal??
<MaGicKangaRoo> no
<MaGicKangaRoo> so if you type  ls *.tar.gz do you see the archive you downloaded
<MaGicKangaRoo> rm = remove file
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<fireball2> rm -r .kde?
<elizabeth> ok i got this:
<elizabeth> elizabeth@Elizabeth:~/Desktop$ ls *.tar.gz
<elizabeth> hybrid-portsrc-x86_32-v5_10_27_14.tar.gz
<elizabeth> elizabeth@Elizabeth:~/Desktop$
<MaGicKangaRoo> fire - that will delete all your settings for kde, maybe you need to do .kde4 as well?
<ActionParsnip> fireball2: that wil delete the .kde folder, i'd suggest you rename to test then delete (f you havent already)
<MaGicKangaRoo> but that will get rid of all your settings
<elizabeth> and that result is in kinnda red color
<MaGicKangaRoo> ok elizabeth to extract the archive
<ActionParsnip> fireball2: rename both then test, if its no good you can roll back
<MaGicKangaRoo> tar -xvzf hybrid-portsrc-x86_32-v5_10_27_14.tar.gz
<elizabeth> finish
<MaGicKangaRoo> ok you *should* have a new directory now
<MaGicKangaRoo> call somehting similar to hybrid-portsrc
<MaGicKangaRoo> something.
<MaGicKangaRoo> if you cd into that you should then be ok to follow that tutorial
<elizabeth> lets c
<diego_> hola a tod@s
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<fireball2> ok, i think i managed to delete it, no sign of .kde4 though? Anyways, I'll have to reboot to find out i think?
<MaGicKangaRoo> restart X
<MaGicKangaRoo> ctrl alt and backspave
<MaGicKangaRoo> save your work first!
<fireball2> you make it all seem so simple. . .
<MaGicKangaRoo> it always is before it goes wrong :)
<fireball2> thanks for your help, wish me luck
<fireball2> :)
<MaGicKangaRoo> gl
<elizabeth> ok MaGic heres what i got:  http://pastebin.com/m2981b3b8
<MaGicKangaRoo> ok, it hasnt been nice and made it into a folder for you
<alex__> noone can help me with my Ethernet lan please ?
<MaGicKangaRoo> how are you assigining the ip?
<MaGicKangaRoo> elizabeth, that guide proably has the info in now for you to do it?
<alex__> from the applet I get with Kubuntu as default
<elizabeth> me' dont even have a clue about ur wquestion Magic
<elizabeth> so it didnt do nothing???
<elizabeth> u know magic i do have some things on my desktop
<alex__> is the only way I know to do it .....
<elizabeth> folders
<elizabeth> lib
<elizabeth> src
<elizabeth> and some sheet Makefile
<elizabeth> what do i do with it
<ActionParsnip> MaGicKangaRoo: you are brave
<pk> Salut
<shadeslayer> hi,how do i resize all the desktop icons all at once
<shadeslayer> in GNOME
<shadeslayer> XD
<elizabeth> it says something about untar and if i paste the command on the read instructions on the terminla it says bash: path no such fileordirectory
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/suse-linux-help/62079-gnome-desktop-icon-size.html
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-to-change-default-icon-size-in-gnome-257279/
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: those should fix you up. took me 10 seconds with ask.com
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: my bad
<shadeslayer> i used google
<shadeslayer> https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/resizing-gnome-icons.-139235/
<shadeslayer> GNOME i new to me i keep getting lost
<shadeslayer> XD
<ActionParsnip> i use both
<ActionParsnip> google is not always the answer
<shadeslayer> :)
<MaGicKangaRoo> hi elizabeth sorry im back
<elizabeth> no problem
<elizabeth> so i did what u said
<MaGicKangaRoo> ok
<MaGicKangaRoo> so yuo have the files out of the archive now.
<elizabeth> and i got this :  http://pastebin.com/m2981b3b8
<MaGicKangaRoo> it looks from your upload that they didnt get put into a folder but have just gone into your desktop which is a bit messy but will work
<MaGicKangaRoo> do you know anything about compiling from source or anything?
<elizabeth> no
<Dr_Willis_CGI> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<elizabeth> i got on my desktop three folders
<elizabeth> hibryd_wl  lib and src
<MaGicKangaRoo> ok well im just going from that tutorial now
<elizabeth> and also a kinnda sheet that says Makefile
<MaGicKangaRoo> but  you may want to read those community notes first
<MaGicKangaRoo> just so you know whats going on?
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: isnt there anything between 100 and 66
<elizabeth> ok
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: 66 is too small and 100 too big
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: not sure, i dont use gnome, maybe theres a hack, maybe its limited by the icon sets, im not sure
<MaGicKangaRoo> alex what happened with the ip?
<shadeslayer> well i installed it on top of kubuntu
<alex__> i don't know mate ....
<shadeslayer> thanks anyways
<MaGicKangaRoo> have you tried setting it via terminal?
<elizabeth> so i willneed to install that buidl something first right?
<MaGicKangaRoo> yes elizabeth
<alex__> just doing by the normal way ,it doesn't appeare on the config ...
<MaGicKangaRoo> so that you can then build the stuff you downloaded
<elizabeth> ok letme do it first
<MaGicKangaRoo> alex, try doing it via the cli
<alex__> I don't , because I don't know how should I do ..:9
<MaGicKangaRoo> oh
<MaGicKangaRoo> is it eth0?
<alex__> yes ..
<MaGicKangaRoo> ok so something like
<MaGicKangaRoo> sudo ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.1/24
<MaGicKangaRoo> where 10.0.0.1 is the ip and /24 is hte netmask
<alex__> ok , so easy ... :)
<alex__> noe I check if it's working ..
<MaGicKangaRoo> thats only a temproary change thou
<MaGicKangaRoo> yes
<alex__> yeah , it works ....
<MaGicKangaRoo> cool
<MaGicKangaRoo> ok to make it permanent
<MaGicKangaRoo> sudo vim /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip> !cookie | MaGicKangaRoo
<ubottu> MaGicKangaRoo: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<alex__> yep , and then .... ?
<ActionParsnip> MaGicKangaRoo: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<salim> hello
<ActionParsnip> alex__: read that ^
<ActionParsnip> !hi | salim
<ubottu> salim: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<salim> I'm new to here
<alex__> what should I write on it ?
<salim> hello to you sir
<MaGicKangaRoo> sorry i havent used paste bin before
<MaGicKangaRoo> how do you poste it?
<salim> I'm wondering if I can find "ubuntu kung fu" book on a pdf format
<alex__> I mean here I have just few row , but nothing abou network , it could be.. ?
<MaGicKangaRoo> http://pastebin.com/m2c44ecf1
<MaGicKangaRoo> alex that is an example one so if you set that to what you have
<MaGicKangaRoo> thanks for the link action
<ActionParsnip> btw all apt-building vlc takes forever and a day
<MaGicKangaRoo> once its in the interfaces file, you can sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart to test it
<alex__> ok where I can find an example ....., just to know how to write it  ?
<MaGicKangaRoo> when i first started with unix
<MaGicKangaRoo> i thought it would be a good idea to build kde from source
<MaGicKangaRoo> i share you pain
<MaGicKangaRoo> *your
<MaGicKangaRoo> alex so you sudo vim /etc/network/interfaces in a terminal
<MaGicKangaRoo> or sudo kate /etc/network/interfaces if you want a gui
<MaGicKangaRoo> sorry not sure what a gnome editor is
<alex__> yes I did
<MaGicKangaRoo> ok so save it and restart networking to test it?
<alex__> wait a second mate ....
<alex__> should I write something there , right ?
<MaGicKangaRoo> ok so you have opened the interfaces file?
<alex__> yep ..
<MaGicKangaRoo> ok so an example one is here
<MaGicKangaRoo> http://pastebin.com/m2c44ecf1
<MaGicKangaRoo> if you change that to your settings
<MaGicKangaRoo> action posted this as a more complete guide
<MaGicKangaRoo> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<alex__> ok ,so I know the address I want , but I don't know how to set "network" and "broadcast" because I'm doing an internal LAN
<MaGicKangaRoo> ok whats your ip and netmask
<alex__> 10.2.2.6 and 255.255.255.0
<MaGicKangaRoo> Network address         - 10.2.2.0
<alex__> I have to put 10.2.2.1 ?
<alex__> ahh ok ....
<alex__> in both ,right ?
<MaGicKangaRoo> Broadcast address       - 10.2.2.255
<alex__> ok ..
<MaGicKangaRoo> if you install sipcalc
<MaGicKangaRoo> it does it for you if your unsure
<MaGicKangaRoo> sipcalc 10.2.2.6/24
<MaGicKangaRoo> well does = works it out
<alex__> ok , should be ok ....
<alex__> but tell me , any time I need to change my IP I have to change this file ?
<MaGicKangaRoo> if the ip is in the same subnet/network as the existing one
<MaGicKangaRoo> then you just need to update the i
<MaGicKangaRoo> *ip
<MaGicKangaRoo> if its more than that you can work out the new ones with sipcalc
<alex__> ok , I'll try it ... :)
<MaGicKangaRoo> so yes you update that file to update the networking
<alex__> that's great ....
<alex__> thanks a lot for your help MaGicKangaRoo......
<MaGicKangaRoo> no prob
<Dr_Willis_CGI> this cgi:irc needs to hide parts and joing. :)
<Dr_Willis_CGI> anyone seen a web based irc thats better then mibbit or cgi:irc  - Hospital firewall wont let me irc directly
<alex__> ok I ping my Desk, but I can't get files from there ... :O
<alex__> should I setup something else to do it ?
<Dr_Willis_CGI> yes alex
<Dr_Willis_CGI> networked does not mean 'shareing files' :)
<alex__> wait a second , maybe I found the problem ..
<Dr_Willis_CGI> what os are the 2 machines?
<alex__> Kubuntu and Mandriva
<Dr_Willis_CGI> 2 linux systems can use samba, nfs, or sshfs
<Dr_Willis_CGI> depending on your needs
<alex__> I'm using samba....
<alex__> because was already setting .....
<Dr_Willis_CGI> sshfs is handy for  some quick transfers
<Dr_Willis_CGI>  make sure they are in the same workgroup and you got the samba server installed on both  - i guess :)
<Dr_Willis_CGI> nfs would be 'faster' if transfering a lot of files.. or wanting to be  a more perment connection
<elizabeth> ok Magic
<elizabeth> i am at the three stages
<alex__> ok , so , I need to intall samba on my Kubuntu ..
<elizabeth> done the path before it
<Dr_Willis_CGI> samba swerver is NOT installed by default
<alex__> I need a client to read the other server , right ?
<alex__> and if I want share on this , the server as well ......, is right ?
<Dr_Willis_CGI> the file managers work as a client - or they can
<MaGicKangaRoo> hi elizabeth
<elizabeth> hi
<MaGicKangaRoo> ok so
<MaGicKangaRoo> according to that guide
<MaGicKangaRoo> how did the 3 steps go?
<elizabeth> i done understand anything on it
<MaGicKangaRoo> ok
<elizabeth> thats why i havent done anything
<alex__> I see on the repository "kdenetwork-filesharing", is the package I need ? and if yes, is the only one ?
<MaGicKangaRoo> do you still have the terminal open?
<elizabeth> yes
<MaGicKangaRoo> ok still on your desktop?
<elizabeth> yes i thik u mean this:  elizabeth@Elizabeth:~/Desktop$?
<MaGicKangaRoo> yep
<MaGicKangaRoo> ok so going through that guide it says to make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build M=`pwd`
<MaGicKangaRoo> which will create the instructions for building the application/drives
<MaGicKangaRoo> *drivers
<elizabeth> ok
<MaGicKangaRoo> its basically saying change to the first directory and print some info to your screen
<manumar> hello
<elizabeth> so i type that "make-C......" into terminal right?
<manumar> in kubuntu all ports come open really?
<Dr_Willis_Love> depends on how ya define open
<manumar> how can I open a port
<magickang> type that yes
<Dr_Willis_Love> None are blocked..  b ut theres no services running on most of them
<magickang>  make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build M=`pwd`
<manumar> I need open a port
<Dr_Willis_Love> there are no firewall rules blocking any ports by default
<manumar> ok
<Dr_Willis_Love> so they are all 'open' ie: non blocked
<Dr_Willis_Love> :!firewall
<manumar> ok
<Dr_Willis_Love> !firewall
<manumar> mmm
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<manumar> I installed nmap
<manumar> and it say to me that 1700 ports are close
<Dr_Willis_Love> theres nothing running on them..  so theres no response
<manumar> mm
<manumar> sorry I dont understand good english
<manumar> xD
<manumar> mmm
<baoji> Hello. Anyone else running Jaunty who's had kde font problems since upgrading?
<Dr_Willis_Love> closed is not the same as 'blocked'
<manumar> no
<manumar> in spanish i have other
<manumar> meaning
<manumar> well
<manumar> xd
<manumar> ports arent bloked
<manumar> they are closed
<manumar> how can I open it?
<manumar> it s for a game server
<manumar> see here
<Dr_Willis_Love> because thers no serviceses running on them
<manumar> http://www.gamers.org/tmf/quickstart.html
<manumar> I start the server
<Dr_Willis_Love> sudo iptables --list      to see what firewall rules exist.. most likely none
<manumar> ok
<manumar> manu@MaNu-PC-Linux:~$ sudo iptables --list
<manumar> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<manumar> target     prot opt source               destination
<manumar> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<manumar> target     prot opt source               destination
<manumar> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<manumar> target     prot opt source               destination
<Dr_Willis_Love> wowl - all blank :)
<Dr_Willis_Love> no rules... amazing
<manumar> xD
<manumar> all open?
<manumar> or what
<manumar> xd
<Dr_Willis_Love> they are not  blocked in any way
<manumar> any bloked
<manumar> ok
<manumar> mm
<Dr_Willis_Love> no rules  exist
<Dr_Willis_Love> there for nothing is being altered in any way by t linux..
<manumar> then in nmap why it say to me that only 5 ports are open?
<Dr_Willis_Love> your ROUTER may be.
<manumar> mmm
<Dr_Willis_Love> ONLY 5 have services running on them
<Dr_Willis_Love> ONLY 5 responded
<manumar> see this
<manumar> manu@MaNu-PC-Linux:~$ nmap  83.46.54.67
<manumar> Starting Nmap 4.62 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2009-02-24 15:28 CET
<manumar> Interesting ports on 67.Red-83-46-54.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net (83.46.54.67):
<manumar> Not shown: 1711 closed ports
<manumar> PORT     STATE    SERVICE
<manumar> 21/tcp   open     ftp
<manumar> 22/tcp   open     ssh
<manumar> 80/tcp   open     http
<manumar> 1720/tcp filtered H.323/Q.931
<manumar> I start the trackmania server and nothing happen
<Dr_Willis_Love> you have some services running it seems
<manumar> yes
<manumar> :D
<Dr_Willis_Love> You do need to run a server as 'root' most likely - depending on theport its using
<manumar> the server use this port
<ActionParsnip> manumar: try not to flood
<ActionParsnip> manumar: are you using a router?
<manumar> On your firewall/router, open the server port 2350 and the P2P port 3450 for both UDP and TCP traffic, but not the XMLRPC port 5000.
<manumar> yes
<manumar> a linksys WRT54-GL
<ActionParsnip> manumar: have you port forwarded from the router to the server pc?
<Dr_Willis_Love> Your router has a  firewalll
<manumar> yes I think
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis_Love: NAT by deault is a firewall
<manumar> I want to delete the firewall
<manumar> because it dont..
<manumar> it isnt good xD
<ActionParsnip> manumar: i'd check, otherwise the connections will hit the router and be disgarded
<Dr_Willis_Love> :)  linux ha none.. on it by default - so forward the ports  or set the pc to be in the DMZ on the router
<manumar> yes, I put the DMZ to this pc
<manumar> and it run
<manumar> see
<ActionParsnip> manumar: put the server on a static ip and forward the port's you will need to read your manual then
<manumar> manumar.no-ip.biz
<manumar> :D
<manumar> can you enter?
<ActionParsnip> gotta love no ip
<ActionParsnip> yeah im in
<ActionParsnip> so port 80 is forwarded successfully
<manumar> yes
<manumar> and ftp too (port 22 or 21
<manumar> port 80..
<Dr_Willis_Love> i cant ssh in to that ActionParsnip  can you?
<manumar> in router I dont do anything with port 80
<Dr_Willis_Love> im at the hospital - they got a firewall i think blocking ssh
<manumar> Oo
<manumar> at the hospital
<Dr_Willis_Love> been trying to get to my own pc all day
<manumar> what happen to you?
<ActionParsnip> yeah i get asked for a password
<Dr_Willis_Love> nothing... the wife is un surgery
<Dr_Willis_Love> so the hospial here has it where i can tssh out at all it seems
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis_Love: ssh manumar@manumar.no-ip.biz
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis_Love: ;)
<manumar> ssh?
<manumar> Oo
<manumar> what are you doing?
<baoji> Hello. Anyone else running Jaunty who's had kde font problems since upgrading?
<manumar> Xd
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | baojijj
<bazhang> !jaunty
<ubottu> baojijj: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ActionParsnip> manumar: we cant get ssh connetions as you have a password
<baoji> Ag, thanks very much :)
<ActionParsnip> manumar: but we can be asked for one to show port 22 is port forwarded
<manumar> why you can connect with ssh?
<Dr_Willis_Love> i cant ssh to it..  this  hosp. has a good firewall
<Dr_Willis_Love>  You are the one running the ssh service...
<ActionParsnip> manumar: i can connect, just not authenticate
<manumar> yeah
<manumar> xd
<manumar> i have a pasword
<ActionParsnip> manumar: you install openssh-server
<manumar> yes
<Dr_Willis_Love>  and the port is forwarede it seems properly
<manumar> yes
<ActionParsnip> exactly so we cant get in but we can connect
<manumar> it run
<manumar> what dont run
<manumar> is other
<manumar> sorry
<Dr_Willis_Love> this irc.cgi is annoying
<manumar> if I dont explain correct
<ActionParsnip> manumar: well just do what you did for the other ports you are forwarding and it will work
<ActionParsnip> manumar: you are clearly capabale
<Dr_Willis_Love> we can READ more gthen 3 words per line...
<manumar> see this please
<manumar> http://www.gamers.org/tmf/quickstart.html
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis_Love: makes them sound out of breath
<manumar> i have the problem with that
<Dr_Willis_Love> or the game needd to be ran as root.. depending on the port.. check the  games logs perhaps?
<manumar> I think that the game dont need to be run as root
<Dr_Willis_Love> depends on the port.
<Dr_Willis_Love> try it and see?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<ActionParsnip> manumar: open 2350 3450 an 5000 both UDP and TCP
<manumar> in router
<manumar> ok
<manumar> ill try it
<manumar> I have two options
<manumar> 	
<manumar> Forwarding a range of ports
<manumar> |
<manumar> Trigger Port
<bazhang> !enter | manumar
<ubottu> manumar: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<manumar> the first no?
<Dr_Willis_Love> forward them ALL to the pc? :)
<manumar> ok
<manumar> the first
<manumar> port is
<manumar> one?
<manumar> xD
<manumar> 1 to 20000?
<alex__> I'm back , with another question , anyone use a webcam on Kubuntu ?
<shadeslayer1> alex__: yeah,me
<shadeslayer1> i can use it with pidgin
<alex__> great ....
<alex__> I'm trying with skype ...
<shadeslayer1> and kopete
<alex__> but the cam doesn't appear on the list
<shadeslayer1> all hail the great ubuntu
<shadeslayer1> :P
<alex__> I mean, probably I don't have a driver installed
<shadeslayer1> ill install skype
<shadeslayer1> alex__: maybe #kubuntu
<shadeslayer1> XD
<shadeslayer1> i thought i was on #defocus
<shadeslayer1> XD
<alex__> do you mean check on Kubuntu ?
<shadeslayer1> alex__: i thought i was on #defocus
<alex__> ahh ok .. :D
<alex__> so do you which driver I can try to use my cam ?
<alex__> ops .... do you know ......
<shadeslayer1> alex__: hmm,im still installing skype,one sec
<alex__> ahh ok .... I'll be waiting ...
<shadeslayer1>  alex__ : do lspci
<shadeslayer1> in terminal
<shadeslayer1> and look for your webcam
 * shadeslayer1 prods alex__
<shadeslayer1> you there??
<alex__> yep ..
<shadeslayer1> tried that command??
<alex__> there is not cam on lspci result
<shadeslayer1> :O
<shadeslayer1> then your camera has not been detected
<alex__> probably not ....
<alex__> so  can I try something or it's impossible  !?!
<shadeslayer1> hmm
<shadeslayer1> !drivers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers
<shadeslayer1> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<shadeslayer1> ;) have fun
<alex__> ok , I'll check it ....
<alex__> thanks mate ...
 * shadeslayer1 watches his wifi light blink ooohhhhh
<WorthyOfUrAttn> I am able to save changes to my kmenuedit but the entries don't show up - any help would be appreciated.
<shadeslayer1> WorthyOfUrAttn: maybe you have to use sudo to save
<WorthyOfUrAttn> did that shadeslayer1
<shadeslayer1> :(
<WorthyOfUrAttn> still no entry shadeslayer1
<shadeslayer1> no idea then
<shadeslayer1> shadeslayer1??
<WorthyOfUrAttn> this has been the problem for the last few upgrades starting with Hardy
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> hey how do i change a splash theme
<shadeslayer> !splash
<ubottu> To change your KDE splash screen go to KMenu -> System Settings -> Splash Screen
<shadeslayer> XD
<shadeslayer> alex__: my web cam works
<shadeslayer> in skype too that is
<alex__> I'm installing easycam2 ,but it takes a lot of time to download it
<alex__> so , in skype as well your cam works fine ....
<alex__> I checked the list of compatibles cam , but there isn't mine , but mine isa an internal cam
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> avant dock is really goo
<shadeslayer> *d
<shadeslayer> alex__: me too,but it works
<alex__> ok , so I can keep to hope .. :D
<shadeslayer> hehe
<alex__> it's downloading really slow .....
<shadeslayer> theres always hope till linux is around
<alex__> that's right ....
<shadeslayer> brb
<shadeslayer> reboot
<Ash-Fox> I haven't done this in years - how does one tell Kubuntu to start up in console mode by default (instead of graphical)?
<shadeslayer> !splash
<ubottu> To change your KDE splash screen go to KMenu -> System Settings -> Splash Screen
<shadeslayer> i cant find Splash screen
<shadeslayer> found it XD
<MartinW|Laptop> Hello
<MartinW|Laptop> Somebody knows how to highlight certain nicknames on the IRC-client "Konversation"?
<dboehmer> a friend of mine has a laptop with 2nd partition containing winXP
<dboehmer> this is fat32
<dboehmer> when mounting it with dolphin (HAL) under kde4 it is mounted with wrong charset
<dboehmer> we believe mounting it with utf8 would fix that
<dboehmer> usb pen drives and his external harddisk are mounted with utf8 and everything is fine
<dboehmer> can you tell me why kubuntu will not mount his /dev/sda5 with option utf8?
<decembre> hello
<decembre> anyone knows how to add an activity in plasma ?
<altrortla> ehilà... I need help with smb4k... each time I want to connect to a Shared folder I had to mount it manually... //server/folder IP and Group... I'd like to have them ready starting smb4k.... Haw can I do?
<altrortla> how
<decembre> altrortla : there is profiles I think ?
<decembre> no ?
<decembre> I haven't use it since times...
<alex__> I need a helpwith my webcam ...., if I cechk in kinfocenter, the USB2 cam is there, but it doesn't appear on "lspci" result
<altrortla> decembre: I don't know exactly How... last time i perform changes I've lost sudoers file
<decembre> alex : search about hal
<decembre> it can help you I think
<alex__> in the list result do you mean ?
<alex__> or googleing ?
<altrortla> decembre: and I can't see profiles in it
<altrortla> ???
<decembre> alex : google !
<decembre> www.google.fr/linux for exemple
<decembre> altrortla : sorry, can't help you...
<altrortla> dethanks the same
<drostie> Would there be any way to find out what's draining my /proc/sys/kernel/random/entropy_avail ...? I don't have any critical application problems right now, but I can tell that it's getting drained, and I'd like to know what application's using it.
<alex__> I'll check it
<NeKit1000> Good evening
<stealth-> what would be the command line options to mount a vfat disk like the system does. So All users can write to it. (r+x too)
<stealth-> ?
<alex__> ok , so now I know what we are talking about ....
<alex__> there is an Hal system installed by default on Kubuntu 8.10 ?
<NeKit1000> I have a problem with a problem with Kubuntu. It doesn't see my hard drive partitions. But if I boot in OEM mode, it works.
<alex__> ok I reboot a second ...
<decembre> stealth : the system doesn't mount it ?
<decembre> automatically I mean !
<Laeborg> my wlan0 has crashed. I can't connect to any wireless networks anymore.
<drostie> You know, I go to all that effort to find an answer for "stealth-", and they leave the room. :-
<drostie> :-(
<drostie> Laeborg: what happened between working wlan0 and dead wlan0?
<Laeborg> not sure. ive tried to update to kde 4.2, but the wireless crashed, so it didn't finished. im trying to upgrade again now, and hope the wireless works when upgrade complete
<drostie> KDE 4.2 has a different wireless structure. You can still run NetworkManager+knetworkmanager, but you might have to make it a special part of boot-time startup.
<drostie> I don't know why a wireless crash would affect the upgrade, since most package installers download everything before they start installing...
<Laeborg> it crashed under downloading
<drostie> Ah. So if you  reboot your computer, the installer didn't get around to changing anything, and your wireless should work again?
<Laeborg> now my upgrade to kde 4.2 is done, but wireless still not working
<shadeslayer> whats the package name for Open office 3.01
<shadeslayer> !office
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about office
<shadeslayer> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<Zombine> Anyone know how to get autofs to mount a flash drive?  I've got a line in the config file "/home/alex/FlashDrive file:/dev/sda1" but it doesn't appear to work
<angelica> hola
<fosco__> !hi | angelica
<ubottu> angelica: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<shadeslayer> anybody know how to use usplash??
<shadeslayer> i need to install usplash-theme-sunset-human.so
<fosco__> shadeslayer, usplash is used by default, please explain
<shadeslayer> fosco__: i wish to install the above mentioned file
<fosco__> shadeslayer, you can use startupmanager to manage splash images
<ka> Hi. I am syncing folders between computers(Kubuntu 8.10) and mobile phones(Nokia E71) But folders with links won't sync correctly. Is there a way to sync folders with links? With links I mean a folder that really is somewhere else but is linked inside another folder(if that really explains anything I am impressed).
<shadeslayer> im in GNOME
<fosco__> shadeslayer, startupmamanager runs ok in gnome
<fosco__> startupmanager*
<shadeslayer> its not installed
<drostie> shadeslayer: [aptitude search openoffice] ^_^;;
<shadeslayer> :P
<drostie> oh, nm. the chat was scrolled up.
<shadeslayer> apt is locked
<shadeslayer> how to unlock it??
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: close other package managers
<shadeslayer> none running
<fosco__> yep, sure one more is running
<Tm_T> !aptix | shadeslayer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptix
<Tm_T> !aptfix | shadeslayer
<ubottu> shadeslayer: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<paulo_> Guara OS - www.guaraos.weebly.com
<paulo_> basead no ubuntu
<paulo_> so q com kde4,2
<shadeslayer> ok i have grub 2 btw
<Tm_T> paulo_: no spamming, thanks
<paulo_> Guara OS - www.guaraos.weebly.com
<paulo_> Guara OS - www.guaraos.weebly.com
<shadeslayer> startupmanager is loaded
<paulo_> Guara OS - www.guaraos.weebly.com
<fosco__> paulo_, please stop that
<paulo_> como mudar a tela do grub?
<shadeslayer> haha
<dpalacio> JontheEchidna: where was this fix done https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdesdk/+bug/332652/comments/4 ?
<shadeslayer> fosco__: ??
<paulo_> quero mudar a tela do grub
<paulo_> nao sei como
<paulo_> podem me ajudar?
<JontheEchidna> dpalacio: KDE fixed it in svn
<fosco__> !br | paulo_
<ubottu> paulo_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<shadeslayer> btw if i did sudo apt-get install grub
<paulo_> fuck kubuntu users
<shadeslayer> *remove
<shadeslayer> :O
<dpalacio> JontheEchidna: was it kdelibs or just kompare?
<JontheEchidna> dpalacio: kompare
<shadeslayer> anyways
<dpalacio> JontheEchidna: thanks
<shadeslayer> if i did sudo apt-get remove grub,then reinstall it will it still work??
<JontheEchidna> dpalacio: you're  welcome
<shadeslayer> ??
<JontheEchidna> dpalacio: here's a link to the patch if you're interested: http://websvn.kde.org/?view=rev&revision=924539
 * shadeslayer is frustrated
<Tm_T> !patience | shadeslayer
<ubottu> shadeslayer: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<shadeslayer> i know but ive been working on it for 2.5 hours
<decembre> hello
<shadeslayer> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: that's not long (:
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<decembre> does anyone here knows how to use plasma's activities in kde4.2/kubuntu 8.10 ?
<shadeslayer> fosco__: what happened??
<shadeslayer> s/he lesft me in mid program :(
 * shadeslayer wonders what happened
<ka> Is there a way to make softlinks in linux behave like shortcuts in windows? In linux softlinks pretend to be where you see them, while the actually reside somewhere else. While in windows you make a short cut and if you click it you get whisped away to the real location...
<Laeborg> any ideas how i can get my wireless working again?
<evgeniy> privet, narod... mozhete pomo4'? u menia problemmy s kodirovkoi , vizhu russkie bukvy , no kogda pishu russkimi vsem prihodit laja...
<Laeborg> crashed after failed downloaded kde 4.2 files
<ka> decembre: Yes but it is not very pratical or intuitive.
<brewmaster> is there a tree view in konqueror in kde 4.1?
<ka> Try to use the cashew up in the right corner...
<decembre> ka : in linux, links are transparent
<decembre> ka : I would like to do my own tinking !
<trappist> ka: ot
<decembre> and my desktop is too loaded !
<linknet> www.linknnet.unas.cz
<trappist> it's very practical - symlinks aren't just for clicking, it's as if the file's really there.
<linknet> www.weblinknet.unas.cz
<decembre> trappist : yes !
<decembre> that's what I would like to mean !
<decembre> thanks!
<decembre> I use it many times ka !
<trappist> decembre: the analog to windows-style shortcuts is the .desktop files
<Tm_T> trappist: see invitation (:
<ka> Yes but syncing folders between windows and linux becomes a pain when the solve the same issue in two different ways...
<fosco__> shadeslayer, startupmanager is easy to use, what's the problem?
<trappist> Tm_T: where?
<decembre> trappist : it's not for me !
<Tm_T> trappist: prolly in your clients mainwindow
<ka> I use symlink all day too.
<ka> But I need it to work consistently across platforms...
<trappist> gotcha
<decembre> I tink also that .desktop files are much more desktop icones in windows...
<shadeslayer> fosco__: i have grub2
<fosco__> not sure how does grub2 works, but startumanager can manage it
<decembre> so, nobody has any idea concerning activities in kubuntu ?
<ka> So either symlinks in windows or "shortcuts" in linux... But .desktop files seems to solve my problem... thanks trappist
<shadeslayer> hmm it wont see my file
<ka> decembre. If you pm me you email I can send you a howto...
<ka> I haev to eat now.
<shadeslayer> i have it on my desktop,but wont see the file
<linknet> nnnnnnnnmnm,n,n
<linknet> njnn
<Tm_T> linknet: please stop
<linknet> bnbbb
<silentstri> hey anyone there?
<fosco__> 325 people
<Tm_T> fosco__: - some bots
<fosco__> :)
<silentstri> foseco_: I meant people who are paying some amount of attention
<silentstri> fosco_: I meant people who are paying some amount of attention
<fosco__> just type your question and wait
<Tm_T> silentstri: don't ask that, it's not needed, instead say what you need and people who are paying attention will try to help
<silentstri> Tm_T: eh... srry
<silentstri> k, Im trying to learn to install things on dapper.... can anyone explain it?
<Tm_T> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<fosco__> dapper? too old
<Tm_T> not that
<Tm_T> brrrh
<fosco__> !software
<Tm_T> !dapper
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<Tm_T> hmm, dapper is still supported
<silentstri> ya, its supported until june, im trying to get the hang of it before the support cuts out
<Tm_T> silentstri: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement
<silentstri> ty
<Tm_T> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<silentstri> lol
<Laeborg> is there anyway to make a system restore to yesterday?
<fosco__> Laeborg, no easy way
<silentstri> is firefox better the konq?
<fosco__> silentstri, they are just different
<Tm_T> !best | silentstri
<ubottu> silentstri: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Laeborg> well my wlan0 is crashed. i can find wireless networks, but it times out when i try to connect
<silentstri> ok, heres a question then. Can i make flash run on Konq?
<Tm_T> silentstri: yes, and it should work
<martijn81> silentstri: yes you should be able to do so
<RurouniJones> Does anyone have a clue why ssh -D might have stopped working? Now when I use ssh -D 3128 targethost it just makes a normal SSH connecction instead of setting up a local SOCKS proxy
<silentstri> ok thanks
<silentstri> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<Laeborg> !wlan
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<draik_> For anyone using the Calendar widget on their desktop/dashboard, Is there a way to change the start of the week from Monday to Sunday?
<Tm_T> draik_: it doesn't follow systemsettings?
<draik_> Nope :(
<Tm_T> draik_: let me see
<draik_> Thanks
<Tm_T> draik_: hmm, it does follow here, interesting
<draik_> How do I change the one in System Settings so that I can change it back to start on Sunday?
<draik_> I'm in Date & Time, but can't seem to change the start of the week to something other than Sunday.
<Tm_T> draik_: regional & language in systemsettings should control it
<draik_> Oh
<Tm_T> draik_: and there, its this "Time & Dates" tab where you can set first day of the week
<Tm_T> draik_: for me it gives option to use any day of the week
<draik_> I see it now. Even after the changes, the calendar doesn't change. I even removed the widget and added it again.
<Jampiter> Hi
<martijn81> hi there Jampiter
<Jampiter> I have recently added the Kubuntu KDE 4.2 packages to an Ubuntu Intrepid install. However, I set the login screen to GDM during installation. I wish to change this to KDM, how can I perform this?
<Jampiter> Hi there martijn81
<martijn81> Jampiter: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<martijn81> i think it was that
<martijn81> try iy
<martijn81> try it
<Jampiter> I'll try that
<Jampiter> Ok, that seems to have worked. I'll log out and see. Thanks! :)
<martijn81> ok cool
<freegoo> hey guys what is this file used for mt86plus??
<kaddi> hi :)
<Laeborg> i can find my wireless network and i used to could connect to it. but now its times out everytime i try to connect
<freegoo> the file is inside "/install/" but whawt is it used for mt86plus??
<Laeborg> any ideas what can be wrong ?
<fosco__> Laeborg, mostly sure DNS
<silentstri> k ciao all
<girevikmoto> im moving a partition from one hard disk to another, is there a way to point ktorrent at the new partition location instead of manually having to point every single torrent at the new location?
<jussi01> girevikmoto: open ktorrent, setting, configure ktorrent, application, default save location.
<ubuntu_> hi
<kaddi> !hi|ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<draik_> Tm_T: I had to reboot and all was well.
<draik_> How do I copy text from nano?
<shadeslayer> draik_: ctrl+shift+c
<shadeslayer> maybe
<draik_> shadeslayer: Hey there. How's it going? BTW, I'll give that a try.
<shadeslayer> im in GNOME
<shadeslayer> :P
<draik_> That didn't work
<shadeslayer> as of now i have a love-hate relationship
<shadeslayer> with it
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> draik_: how about info nano
<shadeslayer> thatll give you everything you need
<draik_> !info nano
<ubottu> nano (source: nano): free Pico clone with some new features. In component main, is standard. Version 2.0.7-4 (intrepid), package size 290 kB, installed size 1716 kB
<shadeslayer> not here
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> in terminal
<draik_> LOL
<shadeslayer> ;)
<draik_> What is the meta key?
<shadeslayer> alt key
<draik_> ALT
<draik_> :)
<shadeslayer> or the esc
<draik_> Just read it
<shadeslayer> draik_: are you related to draik by a _ ??
<draik_> Yes
<draik_> How do I paste in CLI?
<draik_> CTRL+V doesn't work
<draik_> shadeslayer: draik is my desktop, variants are my laptop
<shadeslayer> :)
<mefisto__> draik_: ctrl-shift-insert
<draik_> mefisto__: Thanks. I guess I didn't copy the text using the M-6
<draik_> I can't copy text from nano
<draik_> M-^ is the command, but it also has M-6
<draik_> I tried both and neither work
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> bad luck then
<draik_> seems that way
<shadeslayer> memorise the output
<shadeslayer> :P
<draik_> Ummm... no
<shadeslayer> paste it
<draik_> CLI?
<shadeslayer> to pastebin
<shadeslayer> :O
<draik_> The GUI keeps freezing on me to do anything.
<draik_> I'm hoping this upgrade fixes things
<draik_> Is there a way to have the contents of a txt file placed after the 'sudo apt-get install' command?
<shadeslayer> maybe you can pipe the output
<shadeslayer> i dont know how
<draik_> cat file.txt works, but I want it after the command entry, not prior
<draik_> Even still, it's not put on it's own line
<draik_> I found a way
<draik_> :)
<shadeslayer> yayy
<draik_> I have to manipulate my GUI so that it won't freeze. Such a pain.
<draik_> If I place my mouse over Yakuake, it freezes
<draik_> I don't have to click on anything, I just need to place it on yakuake and it's frozen
<shadeslayer> hehe
<draik_> :(
<draik_> I didn't do anything this time and it froze
<draik_> Stupid CLI
<draik_> Well, at least the command is there for me to use in CLI on reboot
<draik_> *Stupid GUI
<shadeslayer> :)
 * shadeslayer loves the GUI
<shadeslayer> :P
<brad_> top shows me that md0_raid5 is using 26 of my cpu, it that normal ?
<draik_> brad_: Depends on your CPU. If you have a 1.8GHz, maybe. If 3.xGHz, probably not
<shadeslayer> 2.1 Ghz,nVidia 8600MGT,laptop
<draik_> 2.00GHz
<draik_> On this laptop
<shadeslayer> :)
<draik_> desktop has 3.2GHz
<draik_> If I can't get the upgrades done in the next 15 minutes, then it is a project for tomorrow
<vasheel> anyone from mauritius?
<yoanis> hi there
<salim> hi yoanis
<yoanis> i'm running kubuntu intrepid and just upgraded to kde4.2
<yoanis> and there's seems to be an issue with kwin
<yoanis> i get "the default decoration plugin is corrupt and could not be loaded"
<yoanis> i've an nvidia geforge go 7200
<yoanis> video card
<salim> did you tried to update and/or upgrade ?
<yoanis> actually, this happened after upgrade
<salim> sometimes the upgrade fixies such issues
<salim> I see
<mefisto__> yoanis: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<yoanis> nothing happened
<mefisto__> yoanis: or try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<yoanis> won't work either
<mefisto__> won't work? is there an error?
<yoanis> no, no error
<yoanis> just got the prompt back
<mefisto__> yoanis: ok try: sudo apt-get remove kde-window-manager && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install kde-window-manager
<yoanis> i'll try that
<ilembitov> Hi, all. Does anybody know, will Kubuntu 9.04 include a KDE4 port of K3B?
<yoanis> still getting the same error
<fosco__> ilembitov, kubuntu 9.04 includes k3b
<ilembitov> fosco_: Which version?
<fosco__> Version: 1.0.5-3ubuntu2
<BluesKaj> K3B is still KDE 3.5 , why fix something that "ain't broke"
<BluesKaj> runs fine on 4.2
<HappySmileMan> why fix something that "ain't broke" <== To remove the need to install the KDE3 libraries on 9.04
<ilembitov> HappySmileMan: that's exactly what I was about to write. Besides, Mandriva people (including Trueg) are working on a new version
<HappySmileMan> If it's finished in time it'll probably be included, I've also seen mention of looking for Konversation replacements if it's not ported in time, they intend (or at least had planned to) remove all KDE3 programs from 9.04
<mefisto__> HappySmileMan: where did you see that they want to remove kde3? kubuntu.org ?
<HappySmileMan> Not sure, it was on a wiki
<HappySmileMan> I'll try find it, probably in my history somewhere
<mefisto__> yoanis: so kde-window-manager was removed, redownloaded and reinstalled ?
<yoanis> mefisto__: yes
<yoanis> mefisto__: and still same error
<mefisto__> yoanis: kwin --replace
<HappySmileMan> mefisto__: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-jaunty-kde-packaging
<HappySmileMan> And http://www.brighthub.com/computing/linux/articles/24443.aspx
<mefisto__> thanks HappySmileMan
<HappySmileMan> Both mentioned Konversation being removed, Quassel will replace I think
<yoanis> i'm pasting output on pastebin
<yoanis> will send the link soon
<HappySmileMan> Doesn't mention KDE3 libraries being removed, but I thought I saw that as a reason for removing Konversation before
<cuznt> Quassel is ok
<cuznt> i am using it now
<yoanis> mefisto__: http://pastebin.ca/1346052
<mefisto__> cuznt: quassel is very similar to konversation, isn't it? but very few settings options
<yoanis> that's what i get whenever i try to run kwin
<cuznt> yes
<cuznt> sets up different
<cuznt> like xchat WAS i think
<BluesKaj> HappySmileMan , that is bad news cuz quassell doesn't do much for me ..I prefer Konversation's simplicity and versatility
<JontheEchidna> konversation is still available from the repos
<HappySmileMan> BluesKaj: Well it'll still be available I assume, but not the default
<BluesKaj> err quassel
<BluesKaj> We can only hope , HappySmileMan
<HappySmileMan> It's a popular application, there'll definitely be someone packaging it
<Laeborg> lol now im home at my GF's apartment, and here does my wireless works, but didn't worked at home :S
<HappySmileMan> I've never used Quassel, might d/l it now to see what it's like
<HappySmileMan> I'm not sure what the whole "Quassel IRC is a modern, cross-platform, distributed IRC client, meaning that one (or multiple) client(s) can attach to and detach from a central core" means
<HappySmileMan> That mean I could run it on headless box upstairs, and connect through that or something, would be handy for loggin
<HappySmileMan> logging*
<mefisto__> yoanis: do you get messages about anything being "kept back" when you do an upgrade?
<yoanis> yes
<yoanis> gwenview
<pahan> hi all русско говорящие есть?
<mefisto__> yoanis: ok, try removing gwenview. you can install it again after you've got things working properly (I had that gwenview problem too)
<Pici> !ru | pahan
<ubottu> pahan: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mefisto__> yoanis: after removing gwenview, try to update and dist-upgrade everything
<yoanis> ko
<yoanis> ok
<yoanis> let me try
<solifugus> I added third party to my sources.. now how can I upgrade kde 4.1.4 to 4.2.x ?
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<yoanis> well , it seems like kwin is working now
<mefisto__> yoanis: if it's still not working: sudo apt-get remove --purge kde-window-manager && sudo apt-get install kde-window-manager
<mefisto__> yoanis: ok great
<mefisto__> yoanis: reinstall gwenview now
<yoanis> removed this packages:kdm kuser okular kwin-kde4 kde-printer-applet kdepim-strigi-plugins kdegraphics-strigi-plugins ktimetracker libpoppler-qt4-3 systemsettings libspectre1
<yoanis> and the installed them again
<yoanis> and now kwin is working
<yoanis> don't know how that did the trick
<yoanis> but it did
<mefisto__> yoanis: how did you know to remove those? did you get errors mentioning them?
<yoanis> dist-upgrade suggested to remove them
<javier> buenas
<lovre> im running a kubuntu 8.10 live cd on a laptop, and its asking me for a login username/password, but i dont know what it is. is there any default root password i can login with?
<salim> lovre: try ubuntu/ubuntu
<jamesjedimaster> lovre> you also can try: ubuntu/<blank>
<lovre> none of those are right. seems this is a bug and there is no solution..
<mefisto__> root/<blank> ?
<lovre> mefisto__: nope. i will try with another cd... thanks for your time.. dont think there is a solution....
<mefisto__> livecd isn't supposed to ask for user/pass is it?
<Mycroft_> can someone explain me how I can sort mail by date under kmail ?
<Mycroft_> I can't see how I should remove the listing by sender name
<LogicFan> if i already have ubuntu installed and want to check out KDE 4.2 without all the pre-installed full kubuntu desktop apps, do i install kde and kubuntu-default-settings pkgs?
<LogicFan> or just kde pkg
<mefisto__> Mycroft_: do you see the date column?
<Mycroft_> yup
<Mycroft_> clicking on the little 'v' sign doesn't seem to work
<Mycroft_> it collapse all and doesn't sort anything :)
<mefisto__> clicking the column heading collapses everything?
<Mycroft_> mefisto> yep and it doesn't sort anything
<Mycroft_> it might be an issue with gmail I don't know
<Mycroft_> because the subjet line is in fact the author of the mail
<mefisto__> weird. what version kmail?
<Mycroft_>  1.11 kde 4.2
<Mycroft_> I am not sure I make myself clear
<Mycroft_> the subject are ok but all mail are in a single "thread"
<Mycroft_> where the thread name is the author
<mefisto__> I'm using same, with gmail, but I see subject as subject, not author, and I can sort any column by clicking the headings
<Mycroft_> I would like to sort my mail by date and not by author
<giarca> Mycroft_: is an option
<Mycroft_> ah I  need the headings option in fact
<Mycroft_> that's my issue :)
<giarca> click on button on left up
<giarca> ops
<giarca> right up
<giarca> Aggragation mode
<giarca> ops, no Change Sort button is :P
<Mycroft_> ok found it
<Mycroft_> thanks I was lost in the settings
<Mycroft_> thx giarca & mefisto__
<mefisto__> Mycroft_: I see. I have mine set to "classic view" theme (button on far right)
<ilembitov> Where do I find Amarok 2 and Koffice 2 for Intrepid?
<mefisto__> ilembitov: amarok 2, add this to sources: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main
<mefisto__> ilembitov: actually, I think that has koffice 2 as well
<ilembitov> Thanks)
<ilembitov> And where can I find NM-plasmoid?
<JontheEchidna> the koffice packages aren't compatible with KDE 4.2
<ilembitov> Still?
<JontheEchidna> well, not the ones in jaunty, but the ones in that ppa...
<mefisto__> JontheEchidna: really? somehow I managed to install koffice 2 apps
<novolinux> ciao a tutti
<Pici> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<JontheEchidna> mefisto__: in intrepid with KDE 4.2?
<mefisto__> JontheEchidna: yes, with that ppa in sources.list
<JontheEchidna> you're lucky, there should have been file conflicts unless somebody updated it very recently
<mefisto__> JontheEchidna: there was a conflict with some icons for one package. I did a dpkg --force-overwrite to get around that
<JontheEchidna> that's what I'm talking about
<LogicFan> if i've never had KDE installed on ubuntu before and I want to install KDE 4.2, will the PPA repo install all dependencies?  or do I need to install offcial kde pkg first then add PPA repo and upgrade to 4.2?
<LogicFan> i hope that made sense :)
<fosco__> only ppa repo
<fosco__> and then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<LogicFan> if i dont want the fullblown kubuntu default desktop, is kde pkg + kubuntu-default-settings required?
<LogicFan> or just kde-core?
<mefisto__> JontheEchidna: do you happen to know off the top of your head which package koffice-data-kde4 clashes with?
<JontheEchidna> kde-icons-oxygen
<Pato> Ola
<Pato> alguem me pode ajudar?
<Pato> Tenho um problema em configurar a minha placa grafica no kubuntu
<Pato> tenho uma Sis Mirage 3 ( sis 672)
<Pato> nao consigo alterar a resoluçao para cima de 800x600
<Pato> o meu monitor é 1440x900 :S
<heinkel_111> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<heinkel_111> Pato ^
<Pato> sim
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<lovre> can i edit windows registry from linux (runnning a live ubuntu CD, to fix windows registry)
<ActionParsnip> lovre: i think so, you can do it from recovery windows console too if you are wise
<lovre> ActionParsnip: i see that there should be a reg command for registry editing, but when i login to command prompt from windows recovery, there is no such command, only the basic ones...
<ActionParsnip> lovre: true but recovery console is very minimal by design, can you not boot to windows safe mode and edit there?
<igor> hi, I wrote a simple program wich is suggested to operate with complex numbers, but during compilation I got:  " 'complex’ was not declared in this scope "(#include <complex> is present in the file).
<lovre> ActionParsnip: there is no way i can load windows, not even in safe mode. I HATE windows.
<giarca> Is that normale Kde left a lot of process like "kdeinit4: kio_file" ??
<lovre> i need to do format and clean install, seems to be only solution for windows. sux
<giarca> I have 13 on my ps xa
<ActionParsnip> lovre: http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/02/27/use-your-ubuntu-partition-to-fix-a-corrupt-registry-on-a-windows-xp-partition/
<ActionParsnip> giarca: can you pastebin the output of: ps -ef please
<giarca> ok
<ActionParsnip> lovre: not necessarily, you can boot the win cd and it will see the install, you can then select to repair the install
<lovre> ActionParsnip: just a question before i look at that. I have loaded ubuntu live cd, and i want to mount the windows partition, at least to save data. But i cant,because it wasnt shut down properly i guess, i cant shut it down properly cuz its messed up. Is there a way i can mount it anyway?
<LogicFan> i am confused with the project-neon ppa repo for kde4.2 vs. kubuntu-experimental
<LogicFan> is kubuntu-experimental the more up to date repo?
<giarca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/122542/
<giarca> I see that process usually after done some file browsing with dolphin
<ActionParsnip> lovre: you'l need to mount it with -o force then
<elizabeth> hello again good afternoon 2 u all
<ActionParsnip> giarca: i have only one, i'd kill them off one at a time then run the system a while to see what happens, you can always reboot
<elizabeth> MagicKan good afternoon i am very sorry this mornig i had to leave unexpectadly
<elizabeth> but if u pls can keep helping me to compile i am ready
<giarca> ActionParsnip: thanks... I'll try later
<giarca> now I need working machine :P
<elizabeth> let me give you the sheet where i am at right now
<elizabeth> here it is:  http://pastebin.com/m65cb0eaa
<LogicFan> will installing kde-desktop pkg with PPA repo install packages for equivalents i already have for GNOME?  e.g. open office?
<elizabeth> right now i am at line 4 and i just cant get trhough
<ActionParsnip> LogicFan: no, just the kde if you install kubuntu-desktop it will give you a full kubuntu deskto p  suite of apps
<ActionParsnip> elizabeth: wel are you 32bit or 64bit?
<elizabeth> 32 bit
<LogicFan> ActionParsnip, if i dont want the full-blown KDE 4.2 desktop suite of apps, can i just install kde pkg and it'll pull in 4.2 from PPA repo?
<elizabeth> notebook compaq presario series v3000 model v3417la (wireless card not recognized by kubuntu)
<ActionParsnip> elizabeth: then you need to download hybrid-portsrc.tar.gz and extract it, you were doing it earlier with something-kangaroo earlier
<elizabeth> i got it
<elizabeth> thats why i am stock on how to compile it Action
<elizabeth> sorry i dont know much about this lenguage :(
<elizabeth> Action i did download that hybrid-portsrc-x86_32-v5_10_27_14-tar-gez
<ActionParsnip> LogicFan: then add the ppa repo and then run sudo apt-get install kdebase* kde-window-manager
<elizabeth> thats the one i got then this morning Magic was guiding me to compile it
<LogicFan> ActionParsnip, am i correct in assuming there is no kde meta pkg for 4.2 PPA repo?
<ActionParsnip> elizabeth: thats fine, extract that and follow the guide
<AlbaT> hi ppl
<AlbaT> anyine here good with sound?
<elizabeth> thats what i am saying i am stock at numer 4 line
<ActionParsnip> LogicFan: not that i'm aware of. i use kde so as soon as i aded the repo and updated my system saw updates
<AlbaT> lol sry anyone here good with setting up creative on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> elizabeth: open a konsole and get to where the folder is in the terminal (so if the file is on your desktop you need to type: cd Desktop    if its in the root of your home folder you are already there)
<elizabeth> desktop
<ActionParsnip> AlbaT: run lspci   one line will identify the card, you can websearch using that info. Creative support sucks sooo hard
<elizabeth> ok now i am on cd desktop
<ActionParsnip> elizabeth: then run: tar zxvf ./hybrid-portsrc-x86_32-v5_10_27_14-tar-gz
<ActionParsnip> elizabeth: if you type tar zxvf ./hy  then press tab it will aoutocomplete for you
<elizabeth> i got: tar: error is not recoverable: exiting now
<elizabeth> error delayed from previous errors
<lovre> ActionParsnip: when i run the last command on that link, "sudo ntfsfix /dev/hda1" i get this error: "Refusing to operate on read-write mounted device /dev/hda1".. any ideas?
<maco> lovre: unmount it
<ActionParsnip> lovre: sudo umount /dev/hda1
<ActionParsnip> lovre: then manually mount it yourself
<maco> right-click -> eject if you'd like
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ActionParsnip> lovre: read that, you will need ntfs-3g to write the data back to the partition
<maco> ActionParsnip: um, backwards
<mefisto__> JontheEchidna: is there a reason why the kubuntu logo for kickoff menu is not used instead of the usual default kde logo?
<maco> his problem is that it *is* mounted read-write. it needs to *not* be mounted read-write
<JontheEchidna> nobody bothered?
<elizabeth> Action i got his: http://pastebin.com/m1cf5a232
<lovre> ActionParsnip: but i have mounted it myself with ntfs-3g forced.
<lovre> ActionParsnip: another thing, when i try to umount it, says device is busy. *
<lovre> ?
<mefisto__> JontheEchidna: just wondering if there was a policy or something preventing that
<JontheEchidna> nah
<lovre> maco: i see. but i cant unmount it now. says device is busy
<maco> are you cd'd into it anywhere?
<maco> you cant have any terminals open cd'd to it
<ActionParsnip> lovre: then make sure your pwd is not on the partition and also try running lsof | grep /mount/point/of/partition
<lovre> ActionParsnip: omg my pwd was on the partition, STUPID! thank you
<ActionParsnip> d'oh
<ActionParsnip> hence its busy
<saura> \quit
<fernando> hola
<sharperguy2> Latest updates have messed up my GNOME and KDE, I'm posting here because I'm not sure how many of them were from the KDE4.2 experimental repo
<sharperguy2> ^GNOME is being weird not loading some applets etc - plasma keeps Sig-11ing
<kaddi> is there a known issue for the otr-plugin in kopete? kopete keeps crushing when i try to authenticate a msn-contact
<noaXess> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<darkjoe> hola a todos
<darkjoe> some one speak in spanish
<PSiL0> !es | darkjoe
<ubottu> darkjoe: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<alex__> hi everyone....,how can I check which touchpad I have on my laptop !?!
<alex__> because I really need to manage it ..., usually has to be off ....
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> i have, make a script for dd my system drive to a backup drive.
<noaXess>   exec 3> $logfile_devsda
<noaXess>   dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdc conv=noerror,sync bs=4k >&3
<noaXess> i want that the output of the dd command is in a logfile -> $logfile_devsda
<noaXess> is it a problem if in the dd command, at the end is the >&3 ??, can that causes a problem?
<viniciuspt> Hello for all
<PSiL0> alex_: to turn off your touchpad, just open konsole and type "sudo rmmod psmouse"
<PSiL0> alex_: to re-enable it, type "sudo modprobe psmouse"
<PSiL0> alex__: I don't think you need to know which touchpad you have if you follow my instructions a few lines ago
<deamoon> guys gow to download latest ati drivers?
<viniciuspt> somebody would know when the Ktorrent will be brought up to date in the repositories of ubuntu Intrepid? Version 3.1.2 has one bug, that it consumes 100% of the memory and cpu
<alex__> thanks a lot PSiLo ....
<alex__> like always , the Linux way surprise me ... :D
<alex__> another thing I saw right now looking for some row on the "xorg.conf "....
<alex__> it's a bit strange .., there are just few row there ...
<alex__> how can be... ?
<viniciuspt> it is impossible leaves it opened, therefore after some hours it is consuming all the memory RAM (I arrived to have 600MB of RAM used by it)
<alex__> I mean , the xorg.conf is still the config file of the X server , right ?
<yao_ziyuan> where in system settings can i choose to display text captions below or on the right of toolbar icons? (or don't display text captions at all)
<yao_ziyuan> solved
<alex__> there is the Kubuntu Italian channel ?
<jamesjedimaster> alex__> yes: #ubuntu-it
<alex__> good to know ....
<alex__> sometime I have some problem to explain staff in english .. :D
<shadeslayer> anybody with experience of using usplash??
<shadeslayer> alex__: got the webcam configured??
<alex__> actually no....
<shadeslayer> :(
<alex__> but probably it's unsupported ...
<shadeslayer> didnt someone help and what about the links??
<shadeslayer> alex_which laptop btw??
<alex__> Asus Z92J
<misak> zdravím, našel by se tu někdo, kdo by věděl, jak nastavit ovladač pro HDA intel, aby, když zapojím sluchátka je to zaregistrovalo ? Vím, že jsou návody na netu, ale ani jeden mi nějak nejde rozhodit :-(
<alex__> I tried with EasyCam2 ....
<PSiL0> alex__: the nice part of kde 4.2.0 is that I set console commands to a shortcut using "input action".. i.e. I set the shortcut to turn off my touchpad (kdesudo rmmod psmouse) to a shortcut (ctrl-meta(windows key)+M)
<shadeslayer> misak: english please
<alex__> when I open the interface ,look everything ok ,but the cam still doesn't works ...
<alex__> that's really good PSiL0....
<alex__> i know many people which was looking for something like that ...
<misak> sorry ... So... I have problem with my sound driver ... My sound card is HDA intel ALC883 and when I connect my headphone my PC do anything :-(
<alex__> anyway , it will be avaiable just onKDE 4.2 right ?
<PSiL0> alex__: I don't know because I honestly did not mess around with kde 4.1.x all that much before upgrading to 4.2
<mefisto__> !hda
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda
<mefisto__> !intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<mefisto__> shadeslayer: something wrong with usplash?
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> mefisto__: finallly,ty
<shadeslayer> mefisto__: im trying to change the splash image
<alex__> so are you using KDE 4.2 right '
<shadeslayer> alex__: actually no
<shadeslayer> GNOME
<alex__> ahh ok .. :D
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> i needed something solid ftm
<alex__> I was asking you an advise ..... :)
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> i have KDE
<shadeslayer> mefisto__: here http://ubuntusatanic.org/forum/comments.php?DiscussionID=21&page=1
<shadeslayer> i cant get the commands to work
<shadeslayer> for installing the .so
<alex__> should I try to update KDE in Kubuntu 8.10 ?, I mean , if I install KDE 4.2 , it works propelly here ?
<shadeslayer> alex__: KDE 4.2 ftw
<alex__> what means "ftw"
<shadeslayer> amazing how 0.1 can make so much of a difference
<shadeslayer> alex__: for the way
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> it means it rocks
<shadeslayer> mefisto__: any idea??
<mefisto__> shadeslayer: are you making your own?
<alex__> I mean this version it's really nice, but sometime a bit unstable .....
<shadeslayer> mefisto__: no,just installing
<shadeslayer> point 3
<shadeslayer> alex__: 4.1??
<goshawk> hi, am i the only one having problems with kbluetooth4 on kde 4.2?
<No1PeaceDragon> Hello does anyone know how to make adobe reader the default pdf reader?
<PigeonHD`> Anyone know how to print more than one slide per page with openoffice impress (powerpoint)?
<shadeslayer> goshawk: OBEX push problem??
<alex__> yeah , I have the default version in Kubuntu 8.10
<shadeslayer> alex__: upgrade ASAP
<shadeslayer> to 4.2
<alex__> :D
<alex__> are you sure .... ?
<goshawk> shadeslayer: it's seems so, it cannot find the bluetooth devices, and hcitool yes
<alex__> after that I'll be always here askingfor some problem !?!
<sy_> i want know if some one can help me
<shadeslayer> goshawk: i had some problems with obex earlier,thats all i know obex
<shadeslayer> alex__: rarelt
<shadeslayer> *y
<mefisto__> shadeslayer: installing what? downloaded from that link you gave?
<goshawk> shadeslayer: good, so you cannot associate any device too, isn't it?
<sy_> i had a problm with my compter
<sy_> i don't have  a sound
<shadeslayer> mefisto__: nope,i downloaded a .so file from gnome-look.org,im trying to install that
<shadeslayer> !sound | sy_
<ubottu> sy_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<shadeslayer> goshawk: do state your problem,i havent tried bluetooth completely as of now
<shadeslayer> only once
<No1PeaceDragon> ? how to make adobe default pdf reader?
<shadeslayer> mefisto__: i just need instructions to install a .so file with help of usplash on a terminal
<shadeslayer> No1PeaceDragon: default programs
<sy_> and i have another i want know how i can get passwd of me in terminal
<No1PeaceDragon> its not listed when try to open a pdf file and cant find it
<sy_> because  i forgot it
<mefisto__> shadeslayer: and you get nothing? or it displays wrong?
<shadeslayer> one sec
<No1PeaceDragon> shadeslayer---it lists a cdf file and when i search it list folders but when closed adobe can be opened but cant open a file with it as default
<shadeslayer> mefisto__: hehe the file didnt get copied
<shadeslayer> how do i copy a file to the root drive
<shadeslayer> XD
<mefisto__> shadeslayer: use sudo
<shadeslayer> mefisto__: its 5am here,complete command pleassseee
<mefisto__> shadeslayer: eg sudo cp ~/myusplash.so /usr/lib/usplash/
<shadeslayer> done
<shadeslayer> mefisto__:  usplash-artwork.so: command not found
<ytoox> I got problems with my wireless card. I connect but although everyone else's computers have a great signal, mine is pretty poor
<ytoox> what can cause this?
<shadeslayer> !wifi | ytoox
<ubottu> ytoox: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shadeslayer> mefisto__: on that page
<maco> crappy wireless drivers
<shadeslayer> http://ubuntusatanic.org/forum/comments.php?DiscussionID=21&page=1
<shadeslayer> its written
<maco> i still love the ipw3945 driver.that thing was great. i'd be the only kid in the classroom able to get online
<shadeslayer> sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so
<shadeslayer> usplash-artwork.so /usr/lib/usplash/xxxx-usplash.so 10
<shadeslayer> are these two commands or one??
<Laeborg-lap> how to get the plasma screen forward?
<shadeslayer> Laeborg-lap: Ctrl+F11 i think
<shadeslayer> or something similar
<shadeslayer> dont press Ctrl+F9
<Laeborg-lap> ctrl+f11 doesnt work
<Laeborg-lap> why not?
<mefisto__> shadeslayer: well usplash-artwork.so is NOT a command. not sure what that page is saying there
<shadeslayer> hmmm
<Laeborg-lap> ctrl+f12 shows the dashboard
<shadeslayer> maybe its sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so/usr/lib/usplash/xxxx-usplash.so 10
<shadeslayer> mefisto__: The following is all one line:
<shadeslayer> sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so
<shadeslayer> usplash-artwork.so /usr/lib/usplash/xxxx-usplash.so 10
<shadeslayer> dumb me
<mefisto__> shadeslayer: do you know what the 10 is for on the end?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> done
<mefisto__> shadeslayer: the next command will tell you if you've got it right: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<tyler_d1> I accidentally locked myself out of 8.10 and restarting in single user mode doesn't do it... as well runlevel 1 on the grub boot will not work.... how do I get the machine back?
<mefisto__> shadeslayer: should ask you which you want to use
<felixclase> hpla
<felixclase> hola
<felixclase> alquien sabe como poner miniaturas de videos en dolphin?
<shadeslayer1> EPIC FAIL
<shadeslayer1> :(
<alex__> felix aqui se habla ingles ...:)
<shadeslayer1> :'(
<mefisto__> shadeslayer1: no usplash?
<JuJuBee> Does anybody use the nVidia 9650M GT in laptop?
<shadeslayer1> 8600 MGT
<shadeslayer1> JuJuBee: why??
<JuJuBee> Looking for new laptop and wonder if 9650 with 1G is as good or better or worse than 9800 with 512M
<JuJuBee> Im not a serious gamer...
<mofux> hey guys, is there a bugfix about konqueror flash only working sometimes for videos?
<shadeslayer1> !ot | JuJuBee
<ubottu> JuJuBee: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<felixclase> hola
<shadeslayer1> or ##hardware
<felixclase> hi
<SlimeyPete> I should think a 9800 with 512 will perform better, but it's still nigh-on obsolete
<JuJuBee> Tried both, pretty dormant...
<JuJuBee> Thanks anyway...
<felixclase> alguien habla espanol
<felixclase> alguien habla espanol
<felixclase> alguien habla espanol
<shadeslayer1> !es | felixclase
<ubottu> felixclase: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<shadeslayer1> mefisto__: one thing i see
<felixclase> hola
<shadeslayer1> my option 2 has one + and the new splash image has a *
<mefisto__> shadeslayer1: which one did you download from gnome-look.org? what's it called?
<shadeslayer1> i renamed ot
<shadeslayer1> *it
<shadeslayer1> its the one most downloaded
<shadeslayer1> one sec
<mefisto__> shadeslayer1: the fingerprint one?
<shadeslayer1> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Sunset+Usplash+(Colors)?content=98003
<felixclase> fucking english
<shadeslayer1> !language | felixclase
<ubottu> felixclase: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<shadeslayer1> mefisto__: after this sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<shadeslayer1> sudo update-initramfs -u
<shadeslayer1> i see a * marked opposite to option 2
<felixclase> fucking english
<shadeslayer1> and + opposite option 3
<felixclase> fucking english
<shadeslayer1> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<shadeslayer1> :)
<shadeslayer1> thanks
<shadeslayer1> mefisto__: so..
<shadeslayer1> you try running that command
<shadeslayer1> *those two
<shadeslayer1> and tell me if the * and + are on the same thing
<shadeslayer1> option
<shadeslayer1> or not
<bilo> e ai rapazeada
<bilo> i m from brzil
<bilo> himan
<shadeslayer1> !br | bilo
<ubottu> bilo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<mefisto__> shadeslayer1: which option do you want to use? option 2?
<shadeslayer1> 3
<shadeslayer1> i installed a new .so
<mefisto__> shadeslayer1: the * is the one that it's currently set to
<shadeslayer1> ok
<shadeslayer1> whats the problem the
<shadeslayer1> when i ran the test everything went blank
<mefisto__> shadeslayer1: ls -l /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so        will show you which one it is pointing to
<mefisto__> shadeslayer1: /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so     points to      /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so     which points to       /usr/lib/usplash/the-usplash-that-will-be-used.so
<chairman> hey guys . how do i get the compiz fusion settings?
<shadeslayer> ok that was a nother hang
<shadeslayer> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<shadeslayer> mefisto__: any new ideas??
<shadeslayer> i dont get it we did everything right
<shadeslayer> mefisto__: if you wish you can continue experimenting with that splash image
<shadeslayer> im off to sleep
<shadeslayer> bye
<jamesjedimaster>  
<remu> Hey guys, two quick questions, 1st, is there a network install/minimal iso for Kubuntu like there is for Ubuntu? I searched around, and I don't think there is, but I wanna check in case I'm overlooking something
<remu> Anyone?
<pulc> hi
<mefisto__> remu: a network install has no desktop, so a kubuntu one doesn't make sense. it would be the same
<pulc> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mefisto__> remu: unless I've misunderstood you
<remu> mefisto__, no, I mean the install disk which has a text installer, but it gets all of the packages from the internet, so that there is no need to to updates right after install. Also, the iso is only 10 mb
<remu> mefisto__, like this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD, but for Kubuntu
<remu> And my second question is this, I was dabbling with Kubuntu earlier (a week or so ago), I had KDE4.2 installed, and for some reason changing the volume had no effect on the video player....I think its called Dragon? On everything else, the audio would change, just not on that.
<mefisto__> remu: have you ever used the minimal install iso?
<remu> I have for Ubuntu before
<remu> not for Kubuntu
<remu> thats what I'm looking for for Kubuntu
<mefisto__> remu: I don't know how it installs, but if you can install with no gnome desktop, then you could just install kubuntu-desktop
<remu> it installs just like the alternate-cd
<remu> except, instead of the packages being stored on the disc
<remu> they are pulled from the repos
<mefisto__> remu: is there an option to NOT install gnome, or any desktop?
<tuxi> remu, I can't replicate your Dragon player issue both volume controls (in the player and kmix) work
<remu> Hmm
<remu> tuxi, I'm gonna install Kubuntu again, and give it one more shot. kmix was affecting the audio for everything BUT dragon
<tuxi> no idea what the explanation could be
<tuxi> 4.2 is now in the backports too
<mefisto__> remu: what is the master channel kmix is using?
<remu> PCM
<mefisto__> remu: or are you saying that none of the kmix sliders affect volume?
<tuxi> probably the wrong channel, remu
<remu> they do, just not in Dragon
<mefisto__> remu: none of them?
<remu> I'm gonna go install it and see what happens this time around.
<remu> I dunno, I don't have it installed right now.
<tuxi> the master didn't affect dragon?
<remu> Don't remember completely, I think it did, but the problem with Master is that it works on a logarithmic scale
<mefisto__> remu: look in systemsettings > multimedia and set everything to use the same device preference order
<remu> Alrighty, will try that
<remu> thanks
<remu> I'm gonna go try this out now folks, thanks for your help
<mefisto__> remu: and the mini installer, does it insist that you install a desktop? can you install without gnome?
<Guest31895> hi there
<adam_> anybody there
<Guest31895> hello
<mefisto__> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
#kubuntu 2009-02-25
<Guest31895> alooooooooooo
<brad_> alright, i used openvpn
<Suiko> ahhh good morning dudes
<Suiko> anyone already up ?
<brad_> moring
<brad_> it's 6:00pm here
<Suiko> then good evening =D
<brad_> but good moring to you
<Suiko> well i have a question
<Suiko> to terminals
<brad_> I'm not terminals
<Suiko> to the topic terminals =D
<brad_> with that, I can help
<Suiko> how can i alter them?
<brad_> ok, i need just a little more
<Suiko> to change the backround color
<Suiko> e.g.
<brad_> ok, so i can't help, but i tryied
<Suiko> ^^ that is was counts
<chairman> ok i got a problem. i can't get my multiple desktop. i went to appearance and put how many i want and still got only 2
<Suiko> gnomeuser ?
<Suiko> with compiz ?
<Suiko> chairman: are you a gnomeuser?
<chairman> no.
<Suiko> do you use compiz?
<Suiko> that was a problem i had to face to
<chairman> just installed kubuntu 8.10
<yao_ziyuan> can i install kde3/qt3 dev libs in kubuntu 8.10?
<Suiko> nope
<yao_ziyuan> i want to compile QtCurve/KDE3
<Suiko> yao_ziyuan its not possible...its not availiable in 8.10
<Suiko> brad_ i wanted it to look more like this here http://polishlinux.org/stuff/screenshots/gentoo/gentoo_2007.1_Podstavsky.png
<mefisto__> Suiko: what is not available?
<yao_ziyuan> well,
<yao_ziyuan> this is all because of kdocker.
<yao_ziyuan> is there a kde4 app that can dock any app to system tray?
<mefisto__> !info kde-style-qtcurve
<ubottu> kde-style-qtcurve (source: kde-style-qtcurve): This is a set of widget styles for KDE3 based apps. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.59.3-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 217 kB, installed size 684 kB
<yao_ziyuan> wlel
<yao_ziyuan> well
<Suiko> !info cedega
<ubottu> Package cedega does not exist in intrepid
<Suiko> nice
<GWild> anyone have an issue with CUPS 'disappearing' from the system under Intrepid?
<yao_ziyuan> but this one is outdated
<yao_ziyuan> this old one has cyan color scheme
<yao_ziyuan> the latest qtcurve/kde3 can use a blue color scheme
<yao_ziyuan> anyway i'm trying to retire kdocker which is a kde3 app
<mefisto__> yao_ziyuan: so all you want is an icon to start an app?
<yao_ziyuan> mefisto__: yes, like alltray and kdocker
<mefisto__> yao_ziyuan: or you want a running app docked in the tray?
<yao_ziyuan> it seems kde 4.2's "run a program in the tray" already works
<yao_ziyuan> not really
<brad_> kde 4.2 is not that bad
<chairman> hello did anyone get my question
<mefisto__> yao_ziyuan: doesn't alltray work?
<yao_ziyuan> alltray no longer works undre kde 4.2
<mefisto__> yao_ziyuan: really?
<yao_ziyuan> it seems alltray has a new version than ubuntu's
<yao_ziyuan> i'm trying it out
<mefisto__> yao_ziyuan: some things won't work. konqueror doesn't, but dolphin does
<mefisto__> yao_ziyuan: I can't get konqueror to unhide
<mefisto__> yao_ziyuan: and it won't work from commandline at all with some
<solifugus> I set my sources for third party stuff.. now how can I upgrade from kde 4.1.4 to kde 4.2.x ??
<yao_ziyuan> mefisto__: what are you talking about? alltray?
<mefisto__> yao_ziyuan: yes
<yao_ziyuan> confirmed.
<yao_ziyuan> actually i want to dock thunderbird.
<mefisto__> solifugus: you added the repo at http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 ?
<yao_ziyuan> alltray doesn't work.
<ganymede> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu <-- does anyone know where i can find the changelogs for package updates in this repo? I keep on getting updates in here through sudo apt-get update, then upgrade,but they're all 4.2.0 packages
<solifugus> mefisto__: i will do that right now
<mefisto__> solifugus: you could also just enable backports and update/upgrade
<solifugus> mefisto__: after adding that repo and hitting "close".. adept crashed and won't restart.
<chairman> i need help please
<solifugus> How do you enable backports?  I'll have to reboot to make adept come up again (been through this before)
<mefisto__> solifugus: sudo killall adept    to make sure it's really not running
<mefisto__> !aptfix | solifugus
<ubottu> solifugus: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<solifugus> not letting me type in konsole...  this happened earlier today, too..
<solifugus> maybe I can try a virtual console
<mefisto__> solifugus: can you copy/paste the command from here?
<Guest12419> hi there
<Guest12419> :)
<Guest12419> can I ask you how can I uninstal ubuntu?
<Guest12419> I want to try kubuntu
<solifugus> mefisto__: I cannot copy paste from gui to virtual console.. but i can type in the virtual console.. but not konsole
<solifugus> sudo killall adept says there's no adept
<mefisto__> solifugus: sudo killall adept   in virtual console then
<BluesKaj> !ask | chairman
<ubottu> chairman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<solifugus> mefisto__: that's what i did.. all i could do
<chairman> i had asked earlier tht i 'm having a problem w/the multiple desktops .i can get as many tht i want to perform the cube display rotation.
<solifugus> I just want all these damn bugs to go away so I can work.....
<BluesKaj> solifugus , sudo apt-get update ..might work
<Azzco> For some reason mplayer processes keeps popping up for me a little now and then. Is this normal?
<mefisto__> solifugus: do you still have windows looking normal? anything else not working? or just keyboard?
<solifugus> kde 4.1.4 is just horrid..   everything's ok except cannot type in certain windows..
<ign0ramus> Hey all.
<solifugus> mefisto__: I'll just reboot now so my system will work normally until something breaks again.. in the mean time, try to get updated to kde 4.2
<yao_ziyuan> so i recally can't comple a qt3/kde3 style in kubuntu 8.10?
<yao_ziyuan> or a qt3/kde3 app?
<solifugus> mefisto__: actually.. it's 5:00pm and time to go home.. I'll start again after dinner.
<ign0ramus> I just installed the latest version of gstreamer and plugins, and now certain apps aren't working (Songbird & Cheese).  Cheese complains I'm missing gconfaudiosrc and gconfvideosink... these aren't packages. Anyone?
<DaddyLonglegs> I'm running kubuntu 8.10 and gonna cleanly upgrade to KDE 4.2. Could anybody guide me through the safest way?
<Silentstri> anyone can tell me how to install stuff on Dapper?
<Silentstri> anyone can tell me how to install stuff on Dapper?
<Shaun> probably a long shot, but does anyone here know how to successfully pair a keyboard and mouse in jaunty
<Shaun> bluetooth
<mdxz> anyone can help me, my browser cant connect internet
<mdxz> but i cant chat here
<mdxz> www.google.com
<pisnaz> hello all
<Silentstri> could anyone tell me how to install stuff on Dapper or direct me to somewhere/someone who can?
<calamari> Silentstri: I prefer synaptic
<calamari> wait.. Dapper is kinda old, isn't it?
<pisnaz> Yeah I was just thinking is that not like 7.04 or so?
<calamari> if it's old, they take down the repository info, so you can't install stuff
<jker1> ﻿a live TV show about linux starts in about half an hour at http://www.ustream.tv/channel/the-wftl-show come join the fun It is hosted by Marcel Gagne of the Linux Journal. You can call in via Skype to ask questions or make comments
<pisnaz> apt-get?
<Silentstri> no, its LTS
<Silentstri> i just have no internet
<Silentstri> oh wait
<Silentstri> Ill hardwire and get the driver
<Silentstri> whats the syntax?
<pisnaz> for apt-get?
<Silentstri> yes
<Silentstri> im new
<pisnaz> sudo apt-get --help
<pisnaz> in the terminal
<Silentstri> oh ok ty
<pisnaz> and to browse sudo apt-cache search
<Silentstri> so ctrl+alt+f1-f6
<pisnaz> to install is sudo apt-get install [package]
<Silentstri> ok
<Silentstri> ty
<pisnaz> or open a terminal window through X
<pisnaz> np
<Silentstri> tyvm
<pisnaz> but if the repository info is down as calamari said...
<Silentstri> no, dapper is LTS
<Silentstri> its up till June
<Silentstri> at least
<pisnaz> ahh kk
<Silentstri> might be early july
<Silentstri> XD
<Silentstri> question, whats root?
<calamari> for what?
<Silentstri> shutdown comman
<Silentstri> command
<Silentstri> it says shutdown: you must be root t do that!
<mefisto__> sudo shutdown
<pisnaz> So anyone noticed this issue and ideas or links to info re solving it?  Running a high resolution video file on a low res output results in major chopping/dropped frames.
<calamari> sudo shutdown -h now
<Silentstri> ty mefisto
<pisnaz> or use -r for reboot
<HappySmileMan> "sudo reboot" for reboot I think
<Silentstri> what does sudo mean?
<HappySmileMan> And "sudo halt" for shutdown
<calamari> switch user and do something
<HappySmileMan> They're aliased
<pisnaz> it allows you to run a command as root without being root
<calamari> by default it switches to root user
<pisnaz> lol yeah old habits here :P
<mefisto__> HappySmileMan's suggestions are easier to remember and do the same thing :)
<calamari> lol I guess we do it the hard way :)
<pisnaz> alt+ctrl+del is aliased also is it not ?
<yao_ziyuan> found a thunderbird extension FireBird that can send thunderbird to tray
<mefisto__> pisnaz: that usually brings up the logout/shutdown menu
<yao_ziyuan> *FireTray
<pisnaz> lol true mefisto :P  Think me and claimari may just be showing our age
<mefisto__> yao_ziyuan: yes I was thinking of that but couldn't remember its name
<Silentstri> WOA
<Silentstri> lol
<pisnaz> ahh sry true in X was not thinking about being in X
<Silentstri> it worked xD
<pisnaz> Silent being new to *nix be warned there is usally a few dozen ways to do something depending on who you ask lol
<Silentstri> ive realized xD
<pisnaz> so anyyone seen the issue I mentioned?  It is not a huge issue but one of those quirky ones.
<mefisto__> and sometimes no way to do something :)
<ton> olá amigos
<Silentstri> brb
<ton> alguém aqui fala portugues ?
<pisnaz> blasphemer mephisto
<pisnaz> :P
<ton> alguem ?
<pisnaz> sry ton I'm barely able to handle english on a good day
<mefisto__> pisnaz: what issue? I can't find what you said
<ton> ninguem fala portugues ?
<mefisto__> !pt | ton
<ubottu> ton: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ton> tanks
<ton> thanks
<pisnaz> ahh k.  Playback of a high res video on a low res output is choppy.  for example I have the high res copy of elephants dream and playing it back on my system (@ 1024x768) results in massive dropped frames
<mefisto__> pisnaz: using restricted graphics driver?
<pisnaz> any other file plays back fine and is not apperaing to be codec dependent
<pisnaz> on Intrepid with the nvidia driver through hardware drivers so yes
<mefisto__> pisnaz: and what player are you using?
<pisnaz> I will give the fact that I am on teh 96 driver
<pisnaz> XBMC, VLC,
<pisnaz> every other file runs great
<pisnaz> but the only differene is they are usually at a lower resolution
<mefisto__> pisnaz: do you have kaffeine or mplayer installed? if you do, change it to use xv video
<pisnaz> I can try that
<pisnaz> 1 sec
<pisnaz> lol ok you have to many systems when ....I have to grab them they are installed on my other system may be a few
<yao_ziyuan> mefisto__: that one is very good. i dislike the tray icon that shows the number of unread messages so i modified the extension.
<bdizzle> is there a way to install that blasted silverlight on kubuntu?
<mefisto__> bdizzle: you can install it as an extension for firefox
<mefisto__> bdizzle: it's called moonlight I think
<mefisto__> bdizzle: microsoft open source :)
<pisnaz> oh?  never even use silverlight on my win systems lol hoping to avoid it as long as I can
<bdizzle> yeah, I've got it
<bdizzle> firefox is giving me errors
<mefisto__> bdizzle: maybe with wine ?
<jker1> Join a live Linux TV show hosted by Marcel Gagne of the Linux Journal at http://www.ustream.tv/channel/the-wftl-show  It starts any minute now !!
<bdizzle> yeah, I'll have to try that next
<bdizzle> what is the sudo apt-get for firefox 3.0 ?
<Wargasm> it should automatically grab 3.0, right?
<bdizzle> yeah
<mefisto__> bdizzle: firefox-3.0     but just firefox should get it too
<bdizzle> gah, I'm so tired, the brain isn't thinking anymore
<Wargasm> did you sudo apt-get update
<bdizzle> yeah, I got it
<Wargasm> kk
<bdizzle> oiy? or not
<magg> hello
<pisnaz> well I'll be.  Mephisto the playback works via mplayer using xv video (default)
<mefisto__> pisnaz: smplayer uses mplayer but has a nicer interface, if you want to try that
<magg> is there any possibility to solve the scrollbar error in firefox 3 on intrepid ibex kde 4.2?
<pisnaz> mplayer is ok lol, intresting though  wonder why vlc and XBMC peter out doing it and if I can set them in a similar fashion
<magg> it looks a little bit weird
<mefisto__> pisnaz: I think vlc uses its own codecs. it's hard to configure too much without breaking it
<pisnaz> hrrmm
<magg> think so too, cause it works fine in windows an mac too without installing any codecs
<pisnaz> I have a lead now though which is better than typing chaos into gogle and taking my chance lol
<mefisto__> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<pisnaz> tks:P
<mefisto__> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.4-1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 1628 kB, installed size 3616 kB
<mefisto__> its in multiverse because of the codecs. not completely open source
<pisnaz> intresting...
<mefisto__> maybe
<pisnaz> I had a codec issue when I tried to use to convert the file yesterday when I was testing
<pisnaz> of course that was at 2am so my memory may be a bit off lol
<jithin1987_> Hi any laptop users with intel chipset facing high cpu usage with kde 4 desktop effects
<jithin1987_> ?
<pisnaz> ohh just noticed something...have sysnc issues with mplayer playing it
<mefisto__> pisnaz: audio out of sync?
<pisnaz> sry jithin mine is on an amd
<pisnaz> yeah nbd that can be fixed
<magg> i have a core2duo
<magg> and no probs so far
<magg> cpu usage is normal
<pisnaz> what is the gpu though jithin?
<pisnaz> an intel one?
<mefisto__> pisnaz: did you try kaffeine with xv video? it uses xine and on mine it usually plays audio in sync, but doesn't look as good as mplayer (I have ati graphics)
<pisnaz> odd that kaffine is not fount through adept
<pisnaz> found*
<pisnaz> just checking soemthing mephisto
<pisnaz> something* (egads typing is going downhill fast) it looks to still be dropping frames though not as jarring via mplayer
<pisnaz> yeah it is it just smoothes it out a ton better
<pisnaz> running in 1/2 size setting
<pisnaz> oh dagnabit would help if I spelt kaffeine correctly eh? :P
<ghoststri> whats ndiswrapper known as for the sudo apt-get command
<ghoststri> its sudo apt-get ndiswrapper-common.???
<ghoststri> right?
<Wargasm> i think so
<Wargasm> when in doubt, use adept
<Wargasm> :P
<ghoststri> adept is messed
<Wargasm> don't hate the GUI
<ghoststri> dunno how to use
<Wargasm> its easy
<ghoststri> im sorta rushin
<ghoststri> so Im using konsole
<ghoststri> is it .gz or .pkg or something?
<Wargasm> you could have found it faster than asking in irc
<Wargasm> not sure
<ghoststri> i like I r c
<pisnaz> use apt-cache search ndiswrapper*   ?
<Wargasm> well i do too but it's not the fastest way
<ghoststri> in konsole pisnaz?
<pisnaz> yep
<ghoststri> wtf is a regex compilation error?
<pisnaz> should give you the package names matching that with the wildcard
<pisnaz> err lol
<mefisto__> ghoststri: what did you type?
<ghoststri> apt-cache search ndiswrapper* ?
<mefisto__> ghoststri: you don't need the * because it finds everything with "ndiswrapper" anyway
<ghoststri> oh ok ty
<ghoststri> same error
<pisnaz> ndiswrapper-common - Common scripts required to use the utilities for ndiswrapper   was what I got here as one
<ghoststri> i used apt-cache search ndiswrapper ?
<ghoststri> so I need sudo apt-get ndiswrapper-common?
<ghoststri> im on dapper
<mefisto__> ghoststri: that's a weird error
<pisnaz> that is just to see package names not to install though sounds like you may have a issue with your cache
<ghoststri> oh boy -_-'
<mefisto__> why are you still on dapper?
<ghoststri> im new to kubuntu
<mefisto__> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<ghoststri> and I found a live cd for it
<pisnaz> eek
<ghoststri> i dunno how to upgrade
<ghoststri> and this is 7yr old comp
<pisnaz> what hardware does it have roughly?
<ghoststri> uuhhhhhh
<pisnaz> rofl
<ghoststri> pentium 3
<mefisto__> ghoststri: might be easier to just download a new livecd and do a fresh install.
<ghoststri> hmmmmm
<mefisto__> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<pisnaz> in console type cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ghoststri> cool
<ghoststri> ok
<ghoststri> Aou
<ghoststri> lol
<ghoststri> ok
<ghoststri> ill type
<ghoststri> hold on
<pisnaz> and as mephisto said it may be easier to get a new cd
<ghoststri> Processor: 0
<ghoststri> vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
<ghoststri> cpu family      : 6
<pisnaz> in the cpu info look for model name
<ghoststri> model           : 11
<ghoststri> oh
<ghoststri> ok
<ghoststri> here
<ghoststri> model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) III Mobile CPU      1133MHz
<pisnaz> oh
<ghoststri> cache size      : 512 KB
<pisnaz> hrrmm
<ghoststri> to old?
<pisnaz> np I know the rest :P
<pisnaz> not sure
<ghoststri> im a 14 yr old kid, gettin good comps is a challenge
<pisnaz> my old p-111 is a dual proc set up as a server :P
<ghoststri> p111??
<ghoststri> oh
<ghoststri> pentium
<pisnaz> pentium 3
<ghoststri> XD
<mefisto__> ghoststri: I have an older laptop, pentium 2, running xubuntu. that's ok
<ghoststri> ok
<ghoststri> cool
<ghoststri> too bad its my first kubuntu as well
<ghoststri> oh well
<pisnaz> yeah Mephsto think that may be the nest idea eh intrepid may be a bit to hungry for that old p-iii?
<ghoststri> ok, so I need to install ndiswrapper to get my external anntenna working, ive brought down my whole wireless network to connect this pile of junk
<mefisto__> pisnaz: maybe. the video hardware would probably make it slow
<pisnaz> yeah That is what I am thinking...trying to recall my old p3 it had a rage gpu so if it is similar ..or a olf gf2 series
<ghoststri> my goal is to learn about kubuntu in general, im building a good comp in the summer and Im going to put kubuntu on it
<ghoststri> so I really just need the basics right now
<pisnaz> but xubuntu or possibly 8.04 kubunut?
<pisnaz> np ghost just thinking if you can get a newer copy you should have less issues but we can not get you to new or else it will run nasty lol
<ghoststri> loll
<ghoststri> i c
<ghoststri> ok
<ghoststri> I downloaded ndiswrapper-1.54.tar.gz
<ghoststri> but I dont know what to do with it
<ghoststri> ah my other comp dced
<ghoststri> finally
<silentstri> I downloaded ndiswrapper-1.54.tar.gz
<silentstri> but I dont know what to do with it
<silentstri> something to do with adept right?
<pisnaz> ok you may be able to get that working ghost but ndiswrapper is by nature a nasty fellow, why using a package wuld of been good
<silentstri> oh boy.....
<pisnaz> sry not ghost meant you silent
<silentstri> xD
<silentstri> so
<silentstri> is there
<silentstri> another way to make the driver work?
<pisnaz> extract you silent it should drop into a dorectory (use ark)
<silentstri> i did
<pisnaz> is there a readme in the contents?
<silentstri> loooking
<silentstri> k got it
<silentstri> it is referring me to INSTALL text file
<silentstri> looking some more
<pisnaz> kk read through it it should (usually) walk you through
<silentstri> kk
<silentstri> i need a kernal that is atleast 2.6.16 with header files for the kernal. Do I have that?
<pisnaz> I am a bit foggy (it has been a while) but I think you will need the windows driver file for that wifi card also
<silentstri> ya, got that too xD
<mefisto__> what card is it anyway?
<silentstri> this isnt a new problem
<silentstri> ><
<silentstri> mefisto: WPC54G
<silentstri> v3
<silentstri> errors already
<silentstri> -_-
<silentstri> it said to use this command
<silentstri> tar zxvf ndiswrapper-version.tar.gz
<silentstri> but when used, it gives me this
<pisnaz> if you used ark you already extracted it :P
<silentstri> tar: ndiswrapper-version.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<silentstri> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<silentstri> tar: Child returned status 2
<silentstri> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<silentstri> oh ><
<silentstri> kk
<pisnaz> type uname -r in the terminal
<pisnaz> that will tell you your kernel version
<silentstri> gave me 2.6.15-23-386
<silentstri> im 1 short
<pisnaz> oh boy
<silentstri> i need 2.6.16
<mefisto__> did you try with b43-fwcutter? don't know much about wifi so I'm not sure if that will help with your hardware
<pulaski> Hello,  I have a few lines of javascript in an html page here ; http://paste.ubuntu.com/122640/   My firebug console indicates that line 85: var str = document.frm1.txtinput.value;  has an undefined term or varible "src" I'd appreciate any suggestions as to why this is so or even better, an explanation of what the assigned value "document.frm1.txtinput.value"  means or how it works?
<silentstri> so for me, its upgrade or go internet-less
<mefisto__> silentstri: are you the same person as ghoststri ?
<silentstri> yes
<silentstri> stri
<silentstri> thats the key
<silentstri> i appear as Silent, Ghost and like.... quantum or something
<silentstri> not sure
<silentstri> but its always Stri
<mefisto__> silentstri: you can upgrade to hardy from dapper: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<pisnaz> I would suggest upgrade and if/when you do hook the system to a wired lan first get updates and check for a driver prebuilt (restricted drivers)
<silentstri> *gulp*
<Guest80116> anyone feel like helping a newb install a printer?
<silentstri> will that wipe all my stuff?
<silentstri> this is my work laptop
<silentstri> I can deal with no internet
<pisnaz> if you do it the way mephisto said no.
<silentstri> Ill buy a LAN cable
<silentstri> oh
<silentstri> ok
<silentstri> brb
<silentstri> i hope
<pisnaz> but you will need inet access on that system
<mefisto__> silentstri: no, but it might not work for some reason. but your data will be safe if it's in your home dir
<pisnaz> unless that is an offline way mephisto?
<mefisto__> pisnaz: no, that link is network (internet) upgrade
<silentstri> where do I find the updates repository
<pisnaz> guest what type/connection is the printer?
<silentstri> uhm..... where do I find this upgrade repository
<Guest80116> mfc-7820n on a network
<pisnaz> smb share or?
<mefisto__> silentstri: in /etc/apt/sources.list   or in adept I think you can enable it. don't know how it is in dapper
<silentstri> ok
<pisnaz> Silent: It should say in that file mephisto linked
<silentstri> no, it doesnt
<silentstri> ><
<pisnaz> !JOY! lol
<mefisto__> silentstri: look in sources.list and find the line that says dapper-updates and remove the # at the beginning of that line
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about JOY! lol
<pisnaz> rofl even funnier
<silentstri> ok
<mefisto__> lol. poor bot
<pisnaz> sad sad bot
<pisnaz> guest how is it linked into the network?  directly or through another pc on *nix or windows?
<Guest80116> it tcpip
<Guest80116> to the router
<silentstri> i dont have /etc/sources.list
<silentstri> or anything in etc called sources
<mefisto__> silentstri: /etc/apt/sources.list
<pisnaz> ok and lastly whay version of Kubuntu are you on?
<silentstri> o ok
<Guest80116> 8.04
<silentstri> aha ty mefist
<silentstri> mefisto
<pisnaz> k bear with me I am on 8.10 so may not be exactally oin the same locations I mention
<mefisto__> silentstri: after you change and save that, sudo apt-get update
<PSiL0> So, has anyone successfully used a projector 08.10 with fglrx installed (8.543)?
<Guest80116> k
<silentstri> ok
<PSiL0> which entries should I add to my xorg.conf?
<pisnaz> go to the menu ans system/printing
<PSiL0> also, has anyone managed to install the sesame2 backend to get strigi working?
<Guest80116> k
<silentstri> why is it telling me I dont have write access?
<magg> anyone knows a repo where i can get the nvidia 180.29 driver?
<Guest80116> what to check?
<pisnaz> new printer
<magg> mix dist is intrepid ibex
<BluesKaj> silentstri , alt+F2, kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<mefisto__> silentstri: what are you editing with (it needs sudo for commandline or kdesu for gui editors)
<magg> my dist, sry
<silentstri> ok, Im typing what blueskaj said
<mefisto__> silentstri: if kdesudo doesn't work, use kdesu
<pisnaz> awwww mephisto I was gonna get him to use pico :P
<BluesKaj> copy and paste works too, silentstri
<Guest80116> k, i'm walking thru it, now at backend selection, do I need network printer?
<pisnaz> ohhh or vi mmmmm
<silentstri> oh lol
<silentstri> ><
<pisnaz> yep
<pisnaz> network printer
<silentstri> o crap
<silentstri> lots, i mean LOTS of errors
<silentstri> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<silentstri>   Major opcode:  145
<silentstri>   Minor opcode:  3
<silentstri>   Resource id:  0x0
<silentstri> Failed to open device
<silentstri> a lot of that
<mefisto__> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<BluesKaj> !paste  | silentstri
<ubottu> silentstri: please see above
<silentstri> oops
<silentstri> srry
<silentstri> is 1 line ok?
<silentstri> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<silentstri>   Major opcode:  145
<silentstri>   Minor opcode:  3
<silentstri>   Resource id:  0x0
<silentstri> Failed to open device
<Guest80116> k, trying to remember the ip address :)
<silentstri> oops
<silentstri> srry
<silentstri> really
<silentstri> srry
<silentstri> WARNING: Can't open /root/share/apps/konqueror/bookmarks.xml this is another thing it gave me
<BluesKaj> silentstri, are you using the alt key and F2 key then entering kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list in the dialog box ?
<silentstri> no, im using the konsole to do that
<silentstri> but I used kdesu
<Guest80116> what is the normal port?
<silentstri> cause kdesudo didnt work
<mefisto__> BluesKaj: he's on dapper, maybe kdesudo doesn't exist
<silentstri> it doesnt work
<BluesKaj> silentstri ok, kdesu then
<mefisto__> silentstri: kdesu instead
<silentstri> i did
<silentstri> it opend eventually
<pisnaz> ack now I am offguard guest I forget 1 sec
<silentstri> and it says a lot of my lines are commented out e the installer because it failed to verify
<silentstri> should I open those?
<BluesKaj> bbl ..phone
<mefisto__> silentstri: paste the whole thing in pastebin so we can see
<Palermo_> hey guys how can i setup software raid in kubuntu? ive already installed the system and i want to raid two 1.5tb harddrives together?
<silentstri> ok
<Guest80116> did a scan and looks like it found the printer
<pisnaz> hrrmm on a whim Guest try typing the ip of your printer into a web browser it may give you the web access which should list the prot
<pisnaz> 9100 is the default I think
<pisnaz> ahh kk perfect :P
<Guest80116> thx, figgered that out, actually pinged it
<pisnaz> good then?
<Guest80116> so far, just running thru the setup, will advise
<silentstri> http://pastebin.com/d477e701a
<silentstri> hey Dakreech
<Guest80116> got good test page  :)   do i need to set up any allowed/denied users?
<pisnaz> err Pal I am not positive (only played with HW raids) but I believe you have to specify this at first install
<pisnaz> most likely not Guest this a home network?
<mefisto__> silentstri: line 10 is dapper-updates
<silentstri> ok
<Guest80116> yes, home net
<pisnaz> yeah just leave it open then
<silentstri> so now I go to konsole and type.... ?
<Guest80116> k
<pisnaz> lol reminds me I should set up my network printer lol
<mefisto__> silentstri: and lines 35 and 38 too (the security ones)
<silentstri> ok
<DaSkreech> Hi silentstri
<DaSkreech> I'll assume that was for me ;)
<Guest80116> kewl!!! Thx!!!  now how 'bout the scanner functions ;)
<silentstri> ya
<pisnaz> rofl
<pisnaz> errr this is a MFD I gather
<Guest80116> mfc ya
<pisnaz> hrrm
<pisnaz> what is the mnake/model number again?
<Guest80116> mfc-7820n
<pisnaz> not sure if twain is done via tcp/ip or not never played with one
<pisnaz> MFD = multifunction device btw :P
<Guest80116> mfc= multifunction copier :)
<silentstri> ok i did that
<silentstri> now what do I input to konsole
<pisnaz> rofl dang acronyms
<neothecat> i have a stupid non-ubuntu question...  if i am the only one editing a doc on several machines, is there any reason to choose to use webdav over, say, SVN?
<pisnaz> ok digging a tad re the scanner functions
<Guest80116> thx, preciate you walking an old windoze head into greener pastures :)
<DaSkreech> neothecat: Ease of use?
<pisnaz> np ok open adept
<DaSkreech> Guest80116: Welcome to Linux and Kubuntu!
<pisnaz> and search for sane
<neothecat> DaSkreech: ok, thanks
<mefisto__> silentstri: so you saved sources.list? then sudo apt-get update
<silentstri> mefisto tyvm
<silentstri> k
<silentstri> WOW
<silentstri> it did stuff
<Guest80116> uh....where is that?
<silentstri> lots of stuff
<silentstri> ill tell when its done
<Guest80116> got it
<silentstri> ^-^
<silentstri> k done
<silentstri> now what?
<mefisto__> silentstri: do you want to try the update to hardy now?
<silentstri> how long that take?
<pisnaz> k now need one more thing looking one sec.
<silentstri> ah what the heck
<silentstri> sure
<silentstri> lets go
<DaSkreech> Update to hardy?
<mefisto__> silentstri: not sure, but it will take some time to download everything
<silentstri> ok
<silentstri> ill try
<mefisto__> DaSkreech: from dapper to hardy
<DaSkreech> oooh
<DaSkreech> Yeah I wanna see that :)
<mefisto__> sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<silentstri> yay more pros
<silentstri> SHES GONNA BLOW
<silentstri> jk
<silentstri> brb
<DaSkreech> Sure hope he has a /home partition
<silentstri> error
<DaSkreech> assuming that silentstri is a he :)
<silentstri> i do
<silentstri> i think
<silentstri> and i am
<DaSkreech> Ok then upgrade away :)
<silentstri> error
<silentstri> couldnt find the package update-manager core
<silentstri> ._.
<silentstri> and by a home partition
<silentstri> you mean
<mefisto__> silentstri: when you did sudo apt-get update where there any errors downloading packages?
<silentstri> this right? /home/silentstri16
<pisnaz> guest.. try these instructions
<pisnaz> http://solutions.brother.com/linux/en_us/instruction_scn1b.html
<silentstri> no, it said
<silentstri> read package lists... Done
<silentstri> Building dependency tree... Done
<Guest80116> k, will take a look, thx
<silentstri> E: Couldn't find package update-manager-core
<pisnaz> np
<pisnaz> brb coffee
<mefisto__> silentstri: does it find it with: apt-cache search update-manager-core
<silentstri> it didnt do anything
<silentstri> went like this
<silentstri> silentstri16@silentstri16:~$ apt-cache search updage-manager-core
<silentstri> then blinked
<silentstri> and moved on
<mefisto__> update not updage
<silentstri> back to silentstri16@silentstri16
<silentstri> ><
<silentstri> srry
<mefisto__> :)
<silentstri> gettin a bit tired
<silentstri> im still sick ><
<pisnaz> lol...been there done that waht 30 min ago was it:P
<silentstri> same result though
<silentstri> lol
<pisnaz> what*
<silentstri> it just blinks
<silentstri> and goes back to the input mode
<silentstri> silentstri16@silentstri16
<silentstri> :~$ and w/e
<pisnaz> silent just to clear up my fuzzy mind this is the same system you are currently on right?
<silentstri> im on dapper
<silentstri> tryin to get to hardy
<pisnaz> but same pc?
<silentstri> as when?
<pisnaz> as you are working on right now
<silentstri> like an hour earlier?
<silentstri> yes
<pisnaz> kk
<silentstri> im hardwired to my modem right now
<pisnaz> for some reason I thought the pc was a different system
<pisnaz> k answers all my questions :P
<silentstri> anywai
<mefisto__> silentstri: do you have "software sources" in kmenu > system ?
<silentstri> no
<silentstri> why is this happening to me?!
<mefisto__> silentstri: kdesu software-properties-kde
<silentstri> probably cause I was offline when I did the install
<BentFranklin> I want to use my NAS to hold a full system backup of my Kubuntu system.  I guess I could use tar or rsync.  But in recovery mode on a new hard disk, how woudl I go about bringing those files back without the Samba packages?  Or, if I did enough of an install from disk and apt-get to install Samba, when I do a restore from the NAS, how would I make sure my restored system doesn't have any cruft left over from the disk in
<DaSkreech> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<BentFranklin> Thanks Sckreech, I've seen some of those already, I'll check out the rest.
<silentstri> http://pastebin.com/d73ed72ca
<mefisto__> silentstri: kdesu software-properties-gtk  ?
<silentstri> with ? mark?
<mefisto__> no
<silentstri> same thing
<pisnaz> bent partimage is a nice system I have used in the past
<silentstri> but with GTK instead of KDE
<DaSkreech> mefisto__: Did that exist on dapper?
<silentstri> kdesu?
<mefisto__> DaSkreech: not sure. I never used dapper
<DaSkreech> I don't think it did
<DaSkreech> we used sourceomatic then
<DaSkreech> Which is dead now of course
<DaSkreech>  what are you trying to acheive
<silentstri> oh boy.... I gotta go
<silentstri> srry all
<silentstri> will redo tomorrow
<Daemonbuntu> my thanks to whoever made it so GRUB in 9.04 can boot off of XFS
<silentstri> *yawns*
<Zombine> So Konqueror used to have this search for file managment where you could type what you were looking for and it would only show the files you wanted to see... what happened to that?
<silentstri> ciao
<mefisto__> DaSkreech: he enabled dapper-updates but update-manager-core can't be found. going from this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<Daemonbuntu> is Dapper even supported?
<DaSkreech> Well he's gone
<DaSkreech> Daemonbuntu: yes for 4 more months I think
<silentstri> ya srry guys
<silentstri> ciao
<mefisto__> ok
<Daemonbuntu> Quassel is pretty bad, I think I'll get Konversation back when this finishes installing
<Zombine> in KDE4, it looks like they got rid of konqueror's progressive search thing completely... Can anyone like... verify this?
<Zombine> never mind I found it
<Daemonbuntu> hmmm, looks like they didn't fix GRUB, they just removed the warning not to put /boot on XFS
<Daemonbuntu> Mandriva can boot off XFS, so I know it is possible to make GRUB not stupid
<Daemonbuntu> meh screw it, Ext4 it is
<DaSkreech> Daemonbuntu: What's wrong with Quassel?
<pisnaz> lol Daemon
<Daemonbuntu> Quassel is like the Tiger Tank of IRC clients
<DaSkreech> i've never driven a tiger tank
<DaSkreech> what's the properties?
<DaSkreech> other than being able to hide in tall grass
<Daemonbuntu> they were German tank from WW2 that had a huge anti aircraft gun mounted on them that their engine couldn't quite handle the load of
<Daemonbuntu> B-)
<Palermo_> guys is lvm better then raid?
<Daemonbuntu> I think the analogy to Quassel is appropriate
<pisnaz> lol
<Daemonbuntu> I know the main guy behind XFS, he said it's possible to make GRUB boot it but most distributions don't bother to
<Daemonbuntu> but he's also done a lot of work on Ext4 too
<Daemonbuntu> very helpful fellow
<Daemonbuntu> but Ubuntu's installer telling you no to /boot on XFS has been a pet peeve of mine for years now
<Daemonbuntu> I wonder what they'd do if I filed a bug on it
 * Daemonbuntu proceeds to
<pisnaz> *get spoon* *find pot* *stir*
<linuxlover> hello room
<begleysm> hello, im trying to do a net install and H:/install/netboot/pxelinux.0 is 0kb which seems wrong... any ideas?
<Daemonbuntu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/334157
<Daemonbuntu> heh
<linuxlover> i have installed kubuntu 8.10 and now it is being updated online. Adept shows that it still need 1hr 30mins. to complete the update procedure. I cannot stay more than 1 hour as I have an urgent call from my office and I have to leave home. So, I need to turn off the computer before I leave home. Will there be a great problem if I turn on the adpet after returning from office? I don't see any pause option for downloading the updates, is it really
<linuxlover> there?
<DaSkreech> !hi | linuxlover
<ubottu> linuxlover: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<pisnaz> err I have not looked at pxe setup of kubunut yet but yeah 0kb does seem off
<DaSkreech> linuxlover: It will pick up exactly where it left off assuming none of the packages have changed on the server
<mefisto__> where did Zombine find the file filter searchbar in konqueror? I can't find it
<linuxlover> hello <DaSkreech>, i need to stop the update, can i do that?
<DaSkreech> linuxlover: If you like
<JontheEchidna> there should be a cancel button
<pisnaz> lol mephisto looking atm
<linuxlover> there is a cancel button. So, I can cancel it safely and turn on later when I like and it will not affect my computer... am I right?
<pisnaz> ctrl+f :P
<pisnaz> that was not for you Linuxlover
<DaSkreech> linuxlover: Yes
<DaSkreech> It downloads all the files to a directory then when done checks them and installs
<DaSkreech> When you restart anything already downloaded it will skip
<DaSkreech>  and you will not have affected anythign since none of them have installed yet
<linuxlover> DaSkreech: Thank you for this info. OK, my problem is now solved. My best regards Sir.
<DaSkreech> \o/
<DaSkreech> I love how with Linux the right way to help someone is to educate them :)
<DaSkreech> Not reboot
<DaSkreech> Oh that didn't fix it?
<DaSkreech> Format and reinstall
<pisnaz> what is this reboot you speak of ? :P
<DaSkreech> pisnaz: It's what happens when you install a new kernel or do MAJOR change to all system components
<DaSkreech> Or when Word doesn't start with the right toolbars
<pisnaz> I nearly tossed a win 2k3 server out the window once after being told I had to reboot and then having to tell the system why I was rebooting it...after a while my message got more and more vulgar lol
<pisnaz> ohhhh that lol
<pisnaz> rofl re word
<pisnaz> oh funny odd thing happened to me with intrepid on my desktop...the cpu is throttled but can not be sure it is a bug or just a quirk due to me using a old throw away compaq system
<DaSkreech> pisnaz: can't it be both?
<pisnaz> could be but not sure it would replicate on another system...compaq's are evil and ths system is not exactally 00% proper shall we say
<pisnaz> 100%
<Anarch> On two kubuntus, `xmodmap -pp` shows buttons 2 & 3 reversed; but on one kubuntu they're /really/ reversed & on the other they're not.  Settings|Mouse seems irrelevant.  How is reversing buttons 2 & 3 done?
<natschil> piznaz try adding -noapic as a kernel argument, there is a bug in the bios of some compaqs that puts the maximum cpu temp ridiculously low, which makes acpi unhappy...
<pisnaz> yeah that is what I am going to do but just keep forgetting lol so I just adjust it after I boot
<pisnaz> :P
<pisnaz> I curse compaq al the time but seems all my servers and donated systems end up being em lol
<BentFranklin> After an upgrade, I constantly get the "Newly updated software needs your system to be rebooted before it can be used."  Repeated reboots don't make that go away.  How can I flush that and/or find out which package is failing?
<mikorn2> I have installed the latest updates on Kubuntu 8.10, and now when I put my machine to sleep and wake it up, it doesn't lock the machine a require a password to access the system. I certainly didn't change any settings, so what happened to my security?!? Any idea how can I make sure that waking up locks the system and requires a password?
<pisnaz> think it is under system settings and power options mikorn
<pisnaz> the power settings are in teh advanced tab btw mikorn
<pisnaz> the*
<BentFranklin> I have stopped upgrading because I can't afford to have upgrades break things on the machine at work that serves the corporate wiki.  I would get crucified.  On the other hand, it's nice that people have taken to the wiki so well.
<pisnaz> Bent people took to it ?  I have been tossing the same idea around at my work
<BentFranklin> Yep adn they aren't techies at all.
<pisnaz> cool
<pisnaz> use media wiki or?
<BentFranklin> I use Mediawiki
<pisnaz> yeah I was looking at that same one.
<BentFranklin> So far, "it just works"
<pisnaz> and possibly forums...we are a conglomeration of techs with info sitting in our skulls but not shared well figure this may help put it all in one spot
<BentFranklin> which is nice because sysadmin is my after hours duty, not my day job\
<BentFranklin> yes i want a forum too real soon
<p_quarles> mikorn2: in System Settings >> Advanced >> Power Management, there is a checkbox for "Lock screen on resume" - make sure that's on
<BentFranklin> any ideas which forum to use?  should use php/mysql since i already have that for mediawiki
<pisnaz> Glad I am not the only one with these ideas lol.  Also glad to hear it is working for now
<pisnaz> not offhand have not delved to hard into the forum research yet
<pisnaz> like you doing this stuff on my offtime lol
<mikorn2> I will check, but why would it/how would it have been disabled when doing a routine update? System updates shouldn't muck with my settings!
<BentFranklin> tats why i can only adopt mature technologies, cant afford bleeding edge
<BentFranklin> Upgrades scare me.  They frequently break this or that, and on my home Kubuntu, apt is completely hosed
<pisnaz> heh I upgraded to kde 4.2 and actually solved a good number of my quirks oddly though it is still growing I find
<BentFranklin> After one upgrade, emacs would not run in GUI,  Some upgrade actually removed rgb.txt from X windows.  Woudl never have fixed that without help from the people in #emacs.
<pisnaz> oh wow
<p_quarles> mikorn2: system updates do change settings; that's a pretty well-known fact
<p_quarles> I don't see why that should have changed, specifically, but I don't know the code, either
<pisnaz> yeah think that is why if/when my wiki idea gets off the ground looking at a deb stable
<pisnaz> dagnabit sitting on my media system and just noticed no media playing ...you'd think I would use it for it's main purpose eh :P
<mikorn2> Yeah, 4.2 is good. Or was good, been getting some odd quirks after the recent update. Like system starts and then automatically falls asleep. System starts, then hangs when loading the KDesktop. Increased delays where I can't switch between any running app open. - sigh -
<pisnaz> really?  could you humor me for a sec?
<pisnaz> I had a similar issue thought it may just be my system but... run in terminal cat /proc/cpuinfo and look at model name and then cpu Mhz
<dwidmann> Hmm, I seem to be having a really weird issue with my mouse cursor. It's like ... doubled over or something, and restarting X doesn't fix.
<socceroos_> pisnaz, mikorn2: I'm having the same issues.
<mefisto__> dwidmann: doubled over? the way the pointer/cursor looks?
<dwidmann> mefisto__: yes
<dwidmann> let me see if I can get a screenshot of it
<pisnaz> can you check output from cat /proc/cpuinfo socceroos?  a long shot but I found out I was running my cpu at 1/2 it's speed and could swear it happened after the system had been running fins for a while
<pisnaz> as I said my of just been my system but curious :P
<socceroos_>  i have a  Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz
<dwidmann> I managed to get a screenshot of it including cursor with GIMP but it looked normal in it ...
<socceroos_> each core is running at: cpu MHz         : 1600.000
<pisnaz> hah
<pisnaz> same issue I had
<dwidmann> socceroos_: probably power management
<pisnaz> desktop?
<socceroos_> ........power management? I'm on a desktop
<pisnaz> exactally what I had
<pisnaz> dang...it was a bug lol
<dwidmann> socceroos_: doesn't matter, powernowd is probably still running, throttling the cpu while not in use.
<pisnaz> power management is not suppose to work on a desktop it only kicks in when it senses a battery
<dwidmann> I know mine is throttled to 2.0GHz while not in use
<pisnaz> problem is it will not unthrottle
<dwidmann> powernowd works on its own
<pisnaz> or would not for me
<socceroos_> nope, powernowd is not running
<pisnaz> I was running full screen media and atill running 1/2 speed
<pisnaz> let me recall the stepsI did to sort of workaround it socceroos
<elizabeth> good nite guys i am looking for help since i havent been able to get my wireless card recognized by kubuntu intrepid i have a notebook compaq presario series v3000 model v3417la and i downloaded this for 32 bit: http://broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php once i did i am following the readme file: http://pastebin.com/m5ec26a3d i already untar the tar program since i got 3 folders on my desktpo just like the guide says:
<elizabeth> hybrid_wl; lib; src and also a sheet that says Makefile the thing is that i am stok at line numer 4 can somebody help me pls???????????????? iam so new on this and for me is been very hard to complete all the steps pls help!!!!
<dwidmann> mefisto__: I think I'll take shot of it with a camera, seems to be the only way.
<mefisto__> dwidmann: have you tried a different mouse cursor?
<mefisto__> dwidmann: you get 2 cursors, is that it?
<dwidmann> tried switching cursor sets (all of them I have installed), and it affects all, additionally, same problem is present in kdm
<pisnaz> ok found/remembered it
<dwidmann> might have finally got a shot that didn't suck .. up close shots of lcds are hard
<pisnaz> terminal:sudo apt-get cpufrequtils
<pisnaz> terminal: modprobe speedstep_centrino
<pisnaz> terminal: modprobe cpufreq_performance       this failed for me but modprobe cpufreq_ondemand set my core to proper settungs
<dwidmann> mefisto__: http://www.xnowherex.com/images/screwy_cursor.jpg
<mefisto__> dwidmann: I see. and it's just the mouse cursor that does that?
<dwidmann> mefisto__: yeah
<dwidmann> mefisto__: just started this the other day after some upgrades
<mefisto__> dwidmann: have you done anything else to try to find the cause? maybe see if X running in vesa?
<dwidmann> mefisto__: not really, haven't had time to deal with it til now
<pisnaz> now modify /etc/init.d/cpufrequtils            lines 43, 44, 45 ( mine was set to ondemand already and 0 and 0)
<dwidmann> mefisto__: I'm thinking on the same page right now actually, grabbing the latest version of ati catalyst and seeing if that makes a difference
<pisnaz> and terminal: echo "driver_module_name" >> /etc/modules   and terminal : echo "policy_module_name" >> /etc/modules
<pisnaz> dwid I peeked at the pic those green vertical bars visable on the main screen or just a result of the capture?
<ibuffy> will someone please help me fix my dependency issues?
<pisnaz> in terminal run sudo apt-get check
<ibuffy> pisnaz: http://dpaste.com/1268/
<pisnaz> kk now apt-get -f install
<ibuffy> it's not going to be that easy
<pisnaz> uhoh lol
<pisnaz> does not work ?
<ibuffy> i knew it wouldn't
<dwidmann> maybe things will work after you dpkg --remove the problem packages
<pisnaz> as dwid said ..
<mefisto__> ibuffy: if you do sudo apt-get upgrade does it say anything is "kept back" ?
<pisnaz> or could try just doing a sudo apt-get install kde-icons-oxygen which seems to be the hangup
<pisnaz> err
<pisnaz> that peer guy is always resetting connections :P
<dwidmann> pisnaz: he does it because he loves you
<pisnaz> lol
<ibuffy> http://dpaste.com/1269/
<ibuffy> sorry, i encountered another problem i have
<ibuffy> ever once in awhile applications become unresponsive to my keyboard
<pisnaz> ok you should see how this thermal paste was applied to this systems cpu rofl looks like they used 1/2 a tube and ran their finger down through it and mashed together....
<dwidmann> brb
<ibuffy> will do what dwidmann suggested
<mefisto__> koffice-data-kde4 is the problem
<mefisto__> ibuffy: assuming this is kde 4.2, right?
<pisnaz> hrrmm think i had this issue
<ibuffy> mefisto__: yes
<pisnaz> can not overwrite cause they are in use
<ibuffy> oh
<ibuffy> so...
<ibuffy> restart X and use a tty screen?
<pisnaz> may be another way but this worked for me
<mefisto__> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 mentions that package
<pisnaz> exactally
<mefisto__> ibuffy: do you use koffice?
<pisnaz> or
<ibuffy> mefisto__: yeah, i downloaded it for krita
<ibuffy> so try following the instructions on http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<pisnaz> ctrl+alt+f1  login     sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop     then run the apt-get -f install    then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<ibuffy> pisnaz: after restarting X and not logging into kde?
<mefisto__> ok you could try what I did earlier today: sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-icons-oxygen_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1_all.deb
<mefisto__> sorry not that
<mefisto__> sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-icons-oxygen_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1_all.deb
<pisnaz> oh that works mephisto?
<pisnaz> lol
<ibuffy> we're about to find out
<pisnaz> haha
<ibuffy> hmm
<ibuffy> it may have worked...
<ibuffy> i'm going to attempt to apt-get install a package
<pisnaz> mefisto dang been spelling that wrong all night eh?
<ibuffy> it worked o.O
<mefisto__> pisnaz: yes it worked and haven't found any negative consequences yet. just overwrites a few icon files
<pisnaz> nice
<ibuffy> very nice
<ibuffy> thank you much mefisto__
<mefisto__> np
<pisnaz> *makes a note, and promptly misplaces it* lol
<pisnaz> hrrm quick q is bluetooth running around 2.5Ghz?
<mefisto__> dpkg --force-help   to see all the "force" options
<pisnaz> nm got it
<ibuffy> will do
<pisnaz> hrrmm either my dinono mini is dying or something is draining it like crazy thinking an abherent signal may be polling on it...
<Anarch> On two kubuntus, `xmodmap -pp` shows buttons 2 & 3 reversed; but on one kubuntu they're /really/ reversed & on the other they're not.  Settings|Mouse seems irrelevant.  How is reversing buttons 2 & 3 done?
<mefisto__> Anarch: with xmodmap?
<Anarch> mefisto__: `xmodmap -pp` indicates the buttons are already swapped; but on one kubuntu this is true, on another it's false.
<mefisto__> Anarch: with same type of mouse?
<DaddyLonglegs> I'm runnning kubuntu 8.10 on KDE 4.1. I followed the instructions on this page: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 to upgrade to KDE 4.2, but I don't seem to get updates from PPA repository. It keeps saying "FAILED" whenever I try to fetch update list. Can anybody help me please?
<mefisto__> Anarch: maybe xorg.conf can do the button swapping too. see if there's anything in there
<Anarch> mefisto__: No, one's a Logitech optical (the swapped one), the other's a Logitech ball mouse.
<Anarch> mefisto__: Neither xorg.conf has relevant configuration.
<mefisto__> Anarch: see what mouse modules are loaded
<Anarch> mefisto__: Ah, didn't think of that: but on the swapped kubuntu, `lsmod` has 115 lines, so I'm scrolling thru them.
<mefisto__> Anarch: are you trying to understand why? or just trying to fix it?
<mefisto__> Anarch: try lsmod | grep -i mouse
<Anarch> mefisto__: It WBN to understand why ... my employer foolishly considers me to be good about this stuff.
<Anarch> mefisto__: Both boxes have psmouse, nothing else matching /mouse/.
<DaddyLonglegs> Hasn't anybody come across the same problem I just described above?
<mefisto__> DaddyLonglegs: checked for typos in sources.list ?
<DaddyLonglegs> mefisto__: Yes. I just copied and pasted the address from the webpage.
<pisnaz>  oh wow I was reading a web page or 10, what did I miss?
<mefisto__> DaddyLonglegs: any errors about the signing key?
<DaddyLonglegs> mefisto__: How can I figure out if there is any?
<DaddyLonglegs> mefisto__: I copied the line into konsole, and it just said "OK".
<mefisto__> DaddyLonglegs: I mean when you try to do the upgrade, does it say anything about authentication problems?
<DaddyLonglegs> mefisto__: No.
<pisnaz> odd
<pisnaz> you did not copy a space or drop a d etc when you c&p'd from the web page ?
<DaddyLonglegs> See guys: http://imagebin.ca/view/iVNy22b.html
<DaddyLonglegs> pisnaz: I don't think so. I double check it.
<mefisto__> DaddyLonglegs: close adept and try in konsole: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<pisnaz> you mean the failed in black up top on that image?
<DaddyLonglegs> Yes.
<pisnaz> I get the same no issue to update to 4.2 here on 3 systems
<DaddyLonglegs> It gives the same messaege for PPA repositories as well.
<DaddyLonglegs> mefisto__: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<mefisto__> DaddyLonglegs: did it say "kept back" anywhere?
<DaddyLonglegs> yes
<mefisto__> DaddyLonglegs: try    sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DaddyLonglegs> The following packages have been kept back:
<DaddyLonglegs>   kdebluetooth phonon-backend-xine plasmoid-quickaccess
<DaddyLonglegs> Again: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<pisnaz> can you screen your sources ?
<DaddyLonglegs> Sure.
<mefisto__> any errors or other messages after the dist-upgrade?
<DaddyLonglegs> pisnaz: http://pastebin.com/d497043cd
<DaddyLonglegs> mefisto__: No. Nothing.
<pisnaz> looks good
<Guest16102> hola alguien en español????
<Guest16102> algun mexicanito???
<pisnaz> on a whin sudo apt-get update ?
<miguel__> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<pisnaz> whim*
<DaddyLonglegs> what's "on a whim"?
<pisnaz> run apt-get update   though this should not be the issue
<DaddyLonglegs> I did.
<pisnaz> oh are a canuck by chance?
<pisnaz> it has relevance
<DaddyLonglegs> I'm not canuck, but I live in Canada.
<mefisto__> DaddyLonglegs: kdesudo software-properties-kde  and try changing the download location to something else (maybe "main server")
<pisnaz> ahh just here leeeeching upall our lovely cold eh :P
<pisnaz> nailed it mefisto :P
<mefisto__> pisnaz: you're in canada too?
<pisnaz> yep
<DaddyLonglegs> mefisto__: Oh, I guessed it might be the issue. I changed it to main server. Nothing changed though.
<pisnaz> though atm i'd consider a move to tropical climes
<DaddyLonglegs> pisnaz: My English sucks. I can't understand those sophisticated sentences. Sorry.
<mefisto__> pisnaz: the 14 y.o. kid who was trying to upgrade from dapper had canada sources too and had problems
<pisnaz> yeah I switched em early on slow and as you said issues
<mefisto__> DaddyLonglegs: so you tried to update and upgrade again?
<DaddyLonglegs> mefisto__: Yes. Nothing changed.
<pisnaz> sry daddy, it was a joke in a sense
<mefisto__> DaddyLonglegs: and dist-upgrade too?
<DaddyLonglegs> mefisto__: Let me try it.
<pisnaz> odd done up 3 systems here and never a problem getting kde 4.2 unless the repository is offline?
<mefisto__> kde4.2 is in backports now. could try enabling that instead
<DaddyLonglegs> mefisto__: No change.
<pisnaz> hrrm would it be out of experimental though?
<DaddyLonglegs> pisnaz: You mean the problem is from repository server?
<pisnaz> a thought only daddy
<DaddyLonglegs> Maybe. I'm gonna change my internet connection to another one and retry.
<DaddyLonglegs> Be back.
<mefisto__> DaddyLonglegs: you could try enabling backports to get kde4.2 but you might get other upgrades along with it that you may not want
<pisnaz> mefisto_: he'd just have to be careful when selecting though could he not?  and disable the repository when done the upgrade?
<mefisto__> pisnaz: not sure what you mean by selecting
<mefisto__> you mean when it asks to confirm the package installation?
<pisnaz> yes thinking adept may be easier just uncheck etc
<pisnaz> sorry mind is getting numb lol concurrent reinstall of a cpu and late night is doing me in :P
<mefisto__> pisnaz: well you could do that if you knew which packages are which. do you remember how many upgrade with 4.2 ?
<pisnaz> rofl yeah which is why I thought it may be easier then trying to go pkg by pkg via apt-get :P
<mefisto__> I didn't really pay attention so I don't know if it was 20 or 200 packages :)
<pisnaz> Same here I just walked away for a while
<pisnaz> oh something just pinged in my head
<pisnaz> 1 sec
<noren> hi all
<pisnaz> sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<pisnaz> heya noren
<noren> pisnaz: do u know how to activate the preview in the dolphin
<mefisto__> pisnaz: yes that should work I suppose. good idea
<noren> hi mef
<pisnaz> I usually feed it a few fish noren :P
<Wargasm> lol
<mefisto__> noren: hi. preview is in view menu. you can add a button to the toolbar too
<noren> pisnaz ??
<pisnaz> yep mine was on my tool bar by default
<pisnaz> lol it was alame joke noren
<noren> its therre but i wanted to get the preview of the avi fies thats not happening
<Wargasm> you might not have the codec installed to allow previews
<noren> which codecs are needed for the same
<pisnaz> as war said :P
<Wargasm> depends on the video file
<Wargasm> could be any number of codecs
<Wargasm> try installing codec packs
<noren> Wargasm: but i am able to play the files in the player so tt means i have the codec dont i ??
<Wargasm> it would seem that way, but i think the video player has the codec while your system does not
<Wargasm> all i know is that installing codecs fixes it
<noren> i hav already installed all the codecs i cud think of !!
<mefisto__> video previews where?
<Wargasm> icons
<Wargasm> is it just showing a file type icon or is it a black preview
<mefisto__> oh, like the first frame or something?
<Wargasm> yeah
<noren> mefisto__: the preview files yes icons in the dolphin
<Wargasm> if it's black it's because it has previewed a black frame
<noren> yes
<pisnaz> view/adjust view prefrences/show preview  to always use preview
<noren> in mine if i activate the preview the size of the icon becomes large thats it nothing more
<Wargasm> you might still be missing out on the codec
<noren> how to trace back which codec like eg for AVI files
<pisnaz> hrrmm
<Wargasm> anyone know how to figure out which codec he needs? i don't know if it even says in file properties
<noren> i am using kde4.2
<pisnaz> can dolphin preview vid files?  I have codecs galore but can not see previews of the files
<Wargasm> maybe it can't. i was speaking out of experience in windows :x
<noren> it was not a problem in ubuntu it was there by default
<Wargasm> yeah, but dolphin is different
 * DaddyLonglegs can't upgrade to KDE 4.2.
<Wargasm> DaddyLonglegs: have you added the new repo?
<pisnaz> not sure at all war know it does a good # of stand filestypes but..
<DaddyLonglegs> Wargasm: Yes.
<Wargasm> DaddyLonglegs: what happened when you tried?
<Wargasm> pisnaz: yeah i know, i thought it would just be a codec issue, not dolphin's problem
<noren> Wargasm: are u able to preview the files
<Wargasm> noren: i don't have any video files on this system. i could maybe find something though.
<sparr> what program can i use to see activity on my audio input(s)?  I am trying to figure out which channel on which device corresponds to my actual mic jack
<noren> the image files like jpg are working fine
<pisnaz> noren: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=712548
<DaddyLonglegs> Wargasm: I just got a bunch of FAILED messages when adept tried to reach PPA.
<DaddyLonglegs> Wargasm: See http://imagebin.ca/view/iVNy22b.html
<pisnaz> a tad old but..
<Wargasm> DaddyLonglegs: does the repo require a key? I forget, but I think it does. Did you see if the key was added sucessfully?
<noren> [11:48] <pisnaz> noren: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=712548 <<< did not say much other than some kdemultimedia package
<DaddyLonglegs> Wargasm: Yes. I did. There was no problem with the key.
<Wargasm> DaddyLonglegs: what happens when you run "sudo apt-get update" ? same thing?
<DaddyLonglegs> Wargasm: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<Wargasm> did it contact the repo correctly?
<DaddyLonglegs> I guess so. My repos: http://pastebin.com/d497043cd
<Wargasm> DaddyLonglegs: i can't see anything wrong with your repos
<DaddyLonglegs> Why sudo apt-get update gives me: Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid/main Packages
<mefisto__> noren: apparently installing mplayerthumbs enables video thumbnails, but it doesn't work for me
<DaddyLonglegs> Wargasm: mefisto__ and pisnaz also said so.
<noren> mefisto__: i guess the problem is with kde4 only it wassnt there in kde3.5
<Wargasm> are you sure your internet connection isn't preventing it, DaddyLonglegs
<Wargasm> any firewalls?
<DaddyLonglegs> No idea really. How can I test it?
<Wargasm> you could try pinging http://ppa.launchpad.net maybe, i'm not really sure on that
<Wargasm> i successfully pinged ppa.launchpad.net
<Wargasm> see if you can do the same
<DaddyLonglegs> Wargasm: Ping successful.
<Wargasm> ok
<Wargasm> that's weird then
<DaddyLonglegs> All the weird things happen to me :(
<Wargasm> this is out of my expertise lol. i don't know what else could go wrong if you can contact the repo server
 * DaddyLonglegs is wishing KDE 4.2.
<mefisto__> DaddyLonglegs: try changing download server again. go to "Other..." and try some others in canada, or maybe something in U.S.
<Wargasm> that might work
<Wargasm> worth a shot
<DaddyLonglegs> Sure.
<DaddyLonglegs> I tried one in US and one in Russia, both failed.
<Wargasm> you're on a fresh install right
<Wargasm> relatively fresh anyway
<DaddyLonglegs> Purely fresh.
<Wargasm> wtf lol
<Wargasm> i bet it's something really elementary then
<DaddyLonglegs> lol
<Wargasm> you tried just simply running "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get upgrade" right?
<DaddyLonglegs> Yes. Nothing happened.
<Wargasm> apt-get update doesn't do anything other than refresh your repos
<pisnaz> gah fix the thermal paste application by a blind monkey and now no usb this pc is just a ball of fun
<DaddyLonglegs> No. Same bunch of hits and Igns.
<Wargasm> that's pretty strange, DaddyLonglegs
<DaddyLonglegs> :(
<pisnaz> did we try for fun sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop-?
 * DaddyLonglegs is dreaming of KDE 4.2
<Wargasm> i guess that's another way of doing it...
<Wargasm> maybe
<DaddyLonglegs> What should I do for that?
<pisnaz> just type that in the terminal
<pisnaz> see what happens
<DaddyLonglegs> With the ending -?
<pisnaz> no ignore that
<mefisto__> noren: got video thumbnails working!
<Wargasm> should he keep the last - though?
<noren> no not yet
<pisnaz> what the ...how?
<Wargasm> doesn't seem right
<noren> still googling around to find a fix
<pisnaz> nope that is just my flail typing
<mefisto__> noren: no, I've got it working
<DaddyLonglegs> Again nothing.
<noren> mefisto__: how
<Wargasm> slap your computer for me, DaddyLonglegs
<Wargasm> :D
<mefisto__> noren: you need to install the jaunty version of mplayerthumbs http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/mplayerthumbs
 * DaddyLonglegs slaps "leno".
<pisnaz> rofl war
<Wargasm> haha
<Wargasm> maybe it will work after a good kick
<pisnaz> odd bugger eh I am still curious is the repository is offline or something is up with it atm
<Wargasm> at first
<Wargasm> i thought the repo server was offline
<Wargasm> that's why i had him ping it
<noren> so i need to install one more movie player for tht
<pisnaz> ohh threaten it with a windows 95 install !!
<Wargasm> good idea
<pisnaz> ok so it was online then..
<Wargasm> yeah
<Wargasm> he pingged it successfully
<pisnaz> we do a apt-get check and autoremove ?
<Wargasm> no
<Wargasm> hadnt thought of that
<pisnaz> Daddy try that sudo apt-get check
<Wargasm> idk a whole lot about repo management, so im not the best person to fix this
<pisnaz> sudo apt-get autoremove
<mefisto__> DaddyLonglegs: after changing servers, do you still get Ign next to the official servers? or just for the ppa.launchpad.net ones?
<DaddyLonglegs> pisnaz: I did.
<pisnaz> kk nm then lol
<pisnaz> I'm out of ideas sadly it makes no sense should go like snot after you get it set in
<mefisto__> DaddyLonglegs: also, after the autoremove, try    sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    again
<DaddyLonglegs> mefisto__: Both for PPA, and officials.
<DaddyLonglegs> Oh!
<DaddyLonglegs> Good news!
<pisnaz> oh if you say it just magically worked...
<DaddyLonglegs> mefisto__: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade works!
<mefisto__> so autoremove then dist-upgrade was the key
<DaddyLonglegs> Yay!
<pisnaz> sweet
<mefisto__> now there will be those overwrite errors
 * DaddyLonglegs is upgrading to KDE 4.2
<mefisto__> :)
<pisnaz> lol
<pisnaz> it is worth it imho
<DaddyLonglegs> Thanks guys!
<mefisto__> oh yeah, very much worth it
<DaddyLonglegs> I really appreciate your kind help!
<pisnaz> np just to make sure slap the pc again lol
<pisnaz> not to hard though avoid HD damage lol
<mefisto__> hmm, maybe the slap is what did it :) fonzie IT support
<pisnaz> way your luck seems you'd crash the drive
<DaddyLonglegs> Sure. After upgrade I will.
<pisnaz> is the fonzie tech support not the hip bump?
<DaddyLonglegs> I just skip some comments which I don't understand (because of my awful English).
<DaddyLonglegs> 75% \:D/
<pisnaz> on a bright note here the dead system is up and being stresstested for anymore hoverheating issues
<DaddyLonglegs> All done!
<pisnaz> cool no errors?
<noren> mefisto__: i did not see any change after getting the mplayer do i need to restart
<DaddyLonglegs> No. Nothing
<pisnaz> nice
<DaddyLonglegs> Now I have to restart X?
<pisnaz> yep
<DaddyLonglegs> I tried Alt + E several times, and my system froze with my Caps Lock LED blinking.
<DaddyLonglegs> I had to physically power down.
<maco> what is alt+e?
<DaddyLonglegs> When log out, it restarts X.
<maco> oh
<maco> ok
 * DaddyLonglegs goes for a X restart.
<pisnaz> kk folks I am off it is dang late here
<pisnaz> have fun
<mefisto__> noren: I didn't restart after installing that mplayerthumbs for jaunty. but I already had mplayer installed from intrepid repos
 * DaddyLonglegs is still on KDE 4.1 :(
<mefisto__> DaddyLonglegs: update upgrade and dist-upgrade again ?
<DaddyLonglegs> Sure.
<mefisto__> bbl
<noren> oh i had installed mplayer i guess ineeded  mplayerthums
<DaddyLonglegs> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 19 not upgraded.
<noren> DaddyLonglegs: what happened dady still no update
<DaddyLonglegs> noren: It updated a couple of things, but I'm not sure what they were.
<DaddyLonglegs> noren: I'm still on KDE 4.1
<noren> did it ended with any error mesage
<DaddyLonglegs> noren: No. Neat and tidy.
<noren> when i updatee it ended with dpkg error and i had to sudo apt-get -f install
<DaddyLonglegs> No, I didn't face any errors.
<noren> http://paste.ubuntu.com/122691/   i have been getting these quite often is any one else also getting the same
<lovre> i have an offtopic question, please forgive: why is there is device manager (winXP) an network adapter and ethernet controller? Im asking because i installed network adapter, but it still shows ethernet adapter in Other Devices. I cant find driver for this on official web pages (its a laptop)
<DaddyLonglegs> mefisto__: Sorry again. Don't you know why it couldn't be updated to 4.2 after all those tries?
<Ron__> sorry new to linux (3 days :) ) where can i download kernel with support for atheros wireless in it....it comes up in the package manager when i search for atheros..but no internet connection so i can't download. Marvel Yukon wired doesn't work either.....oh HI ! :
<maco> Ron__: using 8.10?
<Ron__> maco: Yes I am
<maco> actually, just what's the output of "uname -r" in your terminal?
<chairman> i911 please
<Ron__> i had to book into windows to access the net :(
<Ron__> er boot
<maco> oh right
<maco> have you installed any updates at all since installing ubuntu?
<chairman> i'm tryin g to get my cube effect but they won't let me get the desktops
<Ron__> maco: no, can't :)
<noren> hi all
<maco> wait your *wired* internet doesn't work? that's freaky
<maco> anyway, are you using 32bit or 64bit?
<Ron__> maco: yeah I know..7.10 and 8..something esle worked with wired though
<hepatit> s.a
<hepatit> höö
<hepatit> türk varmı aranızda
<Ron__> maco: 32 bit...i have 64bit but was told to grab the 32 bit...maybe thats the problem?
<maco> no that wouldnt do it
<maco> theyve got basically the same hardware support...except that 64bit wont boot on a 32bit cpu
<noren> Ron__: how are u connecting now ?? for the chat then
<maco> im looking for the file for you
<maco> noren: dual boot
<Ron__> yeah vista..
<noren> Ron__: was that a fresh install or upgraded from some distro
<Ron__> livecd
<Ron__> fresh install from livecd
<maco> what the....why is there no cd listed on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/release/ ? only dvd is listed
<maco> Ron__: ok if you download http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-backports-modules-2.6.27/linux-backports-modules-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.4_amd64.deb and save it to a flash drive then boot ubuntu you should be able to double click on it in the flash drive and install it to make your wifi work
<noren> even i installed from the kubuntu 8.10 cd
<Ron__> maco: thats all? wow...i thought i'd have to do weird ...ug linux things :)
<Ron__> er meant uh not ug...linux is not "ug" in anyway so far :)
<maco> well you might have to reboot after installing it...
<Ron__> thats not big deal...i think i can do that :) i know this sounds funny...but linux is so cool
<maco> but if youve got one of the atheros cards that dont work by default, it should work with the backports modules
<allen> is there any way to change the background behind the files like in other distros?
<maco> of course its cool :)
<Ron__> its an atheros ar5008x
<Ron__> cool gonna go check :) thanks all
<mefisto__> DaddyLonglegs: hi. I was just catching up on what's happened. so you're still in 4.1 right?
<allen> anyway in 8.10 to change the digital clock from military time?
<DaddyLonglegs> mefisto__: Yes.
<DarkriftX> does kde really take 1g?
<DarkriftX> installing it on my phone and i have about 1 gig left, and it refuses to install
<Wargasmic> i've only installed a few apps and i've used 8.6GB
<Wargasmic> out of a 120GB drive, it doesn't matter.
<DarkriftX> im installing on a phone with a 2g drive
<Wargasmic> you should be able to fit some version of linux on there, but i'm not sure about kubuntu
<DarkriftX> had to go with lxde instead
<DarkriftX> i have linux, just now installing X
<Wargasmic> oh i see
<DarkriftX> i dint think kde would run well, just wanted a screenshot lol
<Wargasmic> but the full version is nearly 8gb
<Wargasmic> lmao, it would be cool
<ActionParsnip1> DarkriftX: fluxbox is another option
<DarkriftX> i think i tried that before
<Wargasmic> fluxbox would probably work better
<DarkriftX> i hated icewm
 * ActionParsnip1 loves fluxbox
<Wargasmic> i prefer kde and gnome much more than any other
<Wargasmic> i don't see the appeal in fluxbox other than being "light"
<ActionParsnip1> kde is fine, just not kwin
<Wargasmic> maybe i just love aesthetics too much
<ActionParsnip1> i run kde apps in fluxbox
<Wargasmic> yeah im talking about the actual appearance though
<ActionParsnip1> i dont care for prettys, gets in the way of what you are doing
<Wargasmic> :P I like to have both
<Wargasmic> good function and looks
<wrinkliez> hey guys, what brand of laptops do you think is best for linux?
<Wargasmic> wrinkliez: generally speaking, something popular. drivers are very important.
<Wargasmic> pick something that has good support
<Wargasmic> as in, good drivers being developed for the hardware
<wrinkliez> k
<ActionParsnip1> Wargasmic: depends how good you are with it ;) http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/images/shots/exoduz_fluxbox.jpg
<Wargasmic> ActionParsnip1: ,very true, it's mostly up to preference. but at least linux offers so much in the way of preference.
<ActionParsnip1> wrinkliez: lenovo rank high, and ibm love linux.
<ActionParsnip1> !hcl | wrinkliez
<ubottu> wrinkliez: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Wargasmic> lenovo/ibm are good.
<ActionParsnip1> Wargasmic: indeed, i just like bog standard gui so everything does what i say when i say it,not do a dance along the way
<Wargasmic> i'm on an old gateway and it has good support, everything works on it. but that's only because it's old i think
<ActionParsnip1> Wargasmic: more than likely :)
<wrinkliez> lenovos are so ugly though haha
<Wargasmic> lol, i can see the appeal, ActionParsnip1, maybe i'll have to give fluxbox a try.
<Wargasmic> wrinkliez: don't worry, plenty of brands are well supported. you really have a lot of choices.
<ActionParsnip1> wrinkliez: dell can be good, check the exact hardware in each model though, buy smart rather than whats cheap and you save hassle
<Wargasmic> i was going to mention dell, they are very popular
<wrinkliez> i seee
<ActionParsnip1> wrinkliez: if its got a broadcom wireless its good to avoid :)
<wrinkliez> lol ok
<DarkriftX> how would i install kde on debian without all the un-needed stuff (like open office and other large stuff)?
<wrinkliez> ill probably get a lenovo
<DarkriftX> i tried apt-get install kde and it was over a gig
<wrinkliez> just sacrifice some prettyness
<Wargasmic> i'm on a broadcom wireless driver right now. it was a pain in the ass a year or two ago
<DarkriftX> i just want kde itself
<DaddyLonglegs> mefisto__: We have an official repository in our department. Tomorrow I'll try it from our department local network to see if I can get it updated. Hope it works there. Once again, I appreciate your kind help. See you :-)
<Wargasmic> wrinkliez: just check that hardware list, if your hardware is listed there you'll have a great experience.
<ActionParsnip1> DarkriftX: sudo apt-get install kdebase
<DarkriftX> ahh, nice
<chairman> nevr mind i got it thanks
<Wargasmic> hey ActionParsnip1, i'm installing fluxbox now :P i think i'll see how it runs. maybe the performance gain will persuade me to use it
<Wargasmic> brb, gonna give it a go
<Wargasm> back :D
<xlevel1> hi, I can't seem to get flash player to work... i installed flashplugin-nonfree and it installs but firefox doesn't seem to recognize its existance
<noren> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<xlevel1> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xlevel1> hi, I'm having a lot of trouble with fglrx. Can someone help me?
<jussi01> !ask | xlevel1
<ubottu> xlevel1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xlevel1> jussi01: well thats the thing
<xlevel1> I don't really know whats wrong
<xlevel1> I just don't have the accelerated rendering I want and restricted drivers manager seems to awesomely fail
<jussi01> xlevel1: elaborate a little, tell what you did, wht happens etc
<jussi01> what hardware you have
<xlevel1> well, restricted drivers manager hangs when I click enable
<jussi01> How long for?
<xlevel1> Mobility Radeon X1400
<xlevel1> forever I assume.  I don't really let it run for long... about 2 or 3 minutes
<jussi01> ok
<jussi01> the thing Ive noticed is that the restricted dreivers manager sometimes takes a bit to connect and download the software.
<jussi01> seems to be doing nothing, but actually is. I assume the PC is net connected?
<jussi01> xlevel1: just to confirm, you dont have any other programs running?
<xlevel1> okay, let me try it and give it more time
<jussi01> xlevel1: ok. let us know how you go. ;)
<xlevel1> man, the way it works if feels like its not doing anything at all
<jussi01> xlevel1: yeah, It may still be broken, but I need to make sure ;)
<xlevel1> okay, well it doesn't seem to be doing anything
<xlevel1> it would be much more reassuring if I could do what jockey is supposed to be doing but from the command line
<xlevel1> still doing nothing
<xlevel1> the thing is, I'm pretty sure I already have fglrx, but its not working correctly
<jussi01> xlevel1: yeah, you can do it, I just dont know how, not having a fglrx card. However maybe someone who knows will come along.
<jussi01> !fglrx | xlevel1
<ubottu> xlevel1: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jussi01> xlevel1: have a look there, maybe some help
<xlevel1> I looked there. It said once I get jockey to enable fglrx, which like I said I think I've already done
<xlevel1> then to run a couple of obscure volitle modules commands-
<xlevel1> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko
<xlevel1> thats two seperate lines
<xlevel1> the second line fails on my system
<xlevel1> its says it can't find the file
<maco> maybe you need to reboot in between?
<maco> since its looking for the one for the currently running kernel
<xlevel1> maco: possibly but the instructions don't say so
<xlevel1> jussi01: okay, jockey is still broken
<xlevel1> I'm going to try rebooting
<timjj> I installed Skype 2.0 on Kubuntu 8.04.2, running KDE v3.5.10 . But the 'Sign Up' button on the 'Create a new Skype account' screen is disabled...any way to fix this ?
<xlevel1_> okay, its not working
<timjj> xlevel1_: u talking about Skype ?
<xlevel1_> nah
<xlevel1_> fglrx
<timjj> k
<xlevel1_> anybody here know fglrx?
<Dr_willis> theres lots of info on fglrx on the wikis and forums. :)
<Dr_willis> I no longer have a fglrx based machine.
<maco> Dr_willis: he's wondering if ati's drivers support a specific model because the listing is ambiguous
<maco> he's going to call them and ask explicitly
<Dr_willis> Call? heh. yea.. good luck with that.
<Dr_willis> Google would proberly be faster.  Or the detailed docs on the ati web site about the fglrx drivers
<ka> Hi.
<ka> Is there a way to make nm-applet run as standard instead of knetworkmanager?
<maco> take knm out of your autostart and add nm-applet to the autostart
<maco> the plasmoid-network-manager (if youre using kde 4.2) is nice by the way
<DarkriftX> installing kde now
<ka> I can't see knm in my autostart folder. In fact there is nothing there...
<DarkriftX> gotta get that running at least once
<ka> Do I have to install plasmoid-network-manager?
<maco> ka: in system settings -> advanced -> autostart, knetworkmanager's not listed?
<ka> no, ther is no entry for anything except gtk-qt-engine
<maco> oh. maybe you ran it once and now you have kde set to save your session?
<maco> if that's the case, killing knm and starting nm-applet then logging out and in would swap it, i think
<ka> hm. I think I have done that several times. SInce I kill knm every time i log in and start nm-applet instead...
<maco> oh
<skamster> hey all
<skamster> i had a problem with installing kmail.. it had depences which aren't exist.. and i don't know why, i install kubuntu lot of times on other computers
<skamster> and on these, kmail is including
<maco> aptitude why-not kmail
<skamster> but on my personal computer, i play more with sources
<skamster> here are the console-infos
<skamster> http://rafb.net/p/LwQYpL19.html
<skamster> and the sources.list
<skamster> maco: i make it with apt-get
<skamster> is there a great diffrent?
<maco> the "aptitude why-not" command tells you the exact reason something cant be installed
<skamster> it's just say, it had no base to REMOVE kmail
<skamster> but kmail isn't install
<maco> oh >< ok
<skamster> or, just the kmail-version from the kde-neon-project
<skamster> ;)
<maco> um
<skamster> but i don't think that make's conflicts
<maco> can you do this
<maco> LC_ALL=C sudo apt-get install kmail
<maco> and then pastebiin the output
<maco> that way i can see the error message in english?
<skamster> ah, sorry
<skamster> first i posted for kubuntu-de, but these peobles are sleeping
<skamster> ;)
<maco> heh
<skamster> http://rafb.net/p/zxhwZt83.html
<maco> well my german is limited to um, "guten tag" and er...i can spell München and Vien correctly
<skamster> :D
<skamster> if you came to siwtzerland, you could also learn "chuchichäschtli"
<maco> oh youre getting stuff from a ppa
<maco> that looks too hard to pronounce
<skamster> most peoble from germany and all other lands think it's difficult, so if you could this, you're a swissgerman-crack :p
<maco> hrm, whats it say when you try to install akonadi-kde (using LC_ALL=C)?
<skamster> http://rafb.net/p/EkVU0A96.html
<skamster> yeah, i think, it's a repo-problem
<skamster> but i don't know, which repo make the problem
<skamster> :s
<skamster> one time, i deactivated all ppa's, make a apt-get update and tried again, but it doesn't work
<skamster> and, if akonadi is installed, it's perfect..
<skamster> :)
<maco> skamster: oh i can tell you how to find out which repo you're getting things from
<maco> apt-cache policy <package>
<maco> oh i see. it has a dependency with a version = but a newer version is in the repos
<Dr_willis> When in doubt . update, upgrade, try again. :)
<Dr_willis> So its depending on an older version?
<skamster> mmh, so i couldn't deactivate a repo to make it work?
<Dr_willis> tit could be a repo issue if you have a lot of them
<Dr_willis> when in doubt.. deactivate all the extra ones.. and try again
<skamster> now it seems to work..
<skamster> :D
<skamster> deactivated the backports, but activate kde experimental
<skamster> skamster@skamster-laptop:~$ kmail
<skamster> kmail: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkmailprivate.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN4KPIM8KMeditor16contextMenuEventEP17QContextMenuEvent
<skamster> damn
<skamster> i make a reboot, cause akonadi is new.. maybe, that's the problem
<skamster> cu
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<Dr_willis> mo mo mo
<ActionParsnip1> brap brap kernels in the owse!!
<Dr_willis> Kubuntu Kornel Konfiguration
<Dr_willis> :)
<ActionParsnip1> karamba!!
<Dr_willis> Ie Karamba!
<ActionParsnip1> apt-built my whole system yesterday..its spiffy
<Dr_willis> I noticed earlier today - i could get to #ubuntu  with Mibbit.. but every time i tried to join #kubuntu, it rerouted me to #ubuntu-proxy, then back to #ubuntu :()
<ActionParsnip1> weird
<ActionParsnip1> is it ok now?
<Dr_willis> Not tried it since ive gotten home
<ActionParsnip1> id give it a whirl
<Dr_willis> was at the Hospital earluier today. their firewall blocks irc.
<Dr_willis> so it was mibbit or IRC:CGI or nothing :)
<ActionParsnip1> oh yeah iremember you trying to connect to that dudes stuff
<ActionParsnip1> smart hospital dmins eh
<Dr_willis> :) couldent ssh out at all..
<Dr_willis> dident try anything else. I think they even had hulu.com blocked..
<Dr_willis> couldent ping anything either. Got some neat error messages id never seen befor.
<ActionParsnip1> sounds like they locked their system down nice
<Dr_willis> Open Wireless network in a Hospital - In the Middle of a College Campus.. yea.. they better lock it down good.
<Dr_willis> i couldent even ssh out on port 80 :)
<Dr_willis> I will try it again here in a few days when im back there.
<ActionParsnip1> btw, i'd suggest installing dnsmasq on your desktop systems if you dont run a LAN dns server, makes browsing a bit faster
<chalcedony> has anyone else had problems with thunderbird looking new and refusing to connect to the mail server?
<Dr_willis> Im just visiting the hospital :)  i dont work there.. heh
<chalcedony> and where can i go for help?
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_willis: no like on your home PCs
<ActionParsnip1> chalcedony: can you ping the mail server by ip and name
<chalcedony> greetings Dr_willis :))
<chalcedony> hmmmmm
<Dr_willis> Oh. :) heh .  just me and the wife at home. No big deal for her.
<ActionParsnip1> chalcedony: can you telnet to the mil server on port 25
<chalcedony> those are good questions.. im on my computer.. problem is on my husband's
<ActionParsnip1> can your husbands pc web browse
<ActionParsnip1> caan it ping sites by name and ip
<chalcedony> yes his browser is ok
<ActionParsnip1> ok cool
<ActionParsnip1> can you ping the mail server defined for his account?
<chalcedony> i can ping him from here
<chalcedony> i dont know that one
<chalcedony> it's got to be .. umm
<ActionParsnip1> look in thunderbirds account settings, it wil lsay what he is using
<chalcedony> aho k
<chalcedony> i'll go see
<ActionParsnip1> don't go by what it SHOULD be. Go by what his settings say
<chull> ActionParsnip1, chalcedony here, port 110 but it's refusing the connection according to the error.
 * ActionParsnip1 didnt see there error message
<ActionParsnip1> chalcedony: if you telnet to port 25 you can actually send an email using that (old skool stylee)
<ActionParsnip1> unless your mail server uses port 110
<chull> "could not connect to server mail.b5, connection refused
<chull> i don't know the ip.. that doesn't dns
<ActionParsnip1> sure its not mail.b5.com
<ActionParsnip1> b5.com is 64.236.92.18)
<Sylis> Hey everyone?
<chull> hi Sylis
<Sylis> How are you?
<chull> ActionParsnip1,   b5.com mail is handled by 0 nullmail.warnerbros.com.
<chull> that isn't us :)
<Sylis> I just got kubuntu, my first time away from windows >.<
<Sylis> And I need more than just a little help heh
<chull> Sylis, how wonderful for you :)
<chull> Sylis, it's a great adventure, ask and people will try.
<ActionParsnip1> Sylis: ask away
<ActionParsnip1> chull: so surely you need to change the settings to nullmail.warnerbros.com
<Sylis> Well, I just installed it on my HP Pavilion Tx2000, I have a walk through to get everything working properlly (it's actually for ubuntu, but I imagine it can't be much different), and I have no idea how to do anything it tells me to.... here's the walkthrough, http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=792669
<ActionParsnip1> Sylis: are you on hardy or intrepid?
<Sylis> um....on what or what? haha
<ActionParsnip1> Sylis: also the guide is wrong in places. If you see "sudo gedit" it is WRONG. Use "gksudo gedit" instead
<ActionParsnip1> Sylis: ok...in konsole run: lsb_release -c
<etfb> How do I connect to a Virtual Private Network at work from my Kubuntu laptop?  Do I use kvpnc (which appears to be hopeless) or is there something that actually (gasp!) works?
<ActionParsnip1> Sy!vpn
<ActionParsnip1> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<chull> ActionParsnip1, our b5 is NOT warnerbrothers.
<etfb> Sylis: Or kdesu kate, since this is Kubuntu...
<chull> is there a way to look for ips on the lan?
<ActionParsnip1> that too (ty etfb)
<ActionParsnip1> Sylis: k menu -> system -> terminal
<etfb> How do we edit ubottu's database?  That !vpn link is worse than useless.  Easier to remove it from ubottu than turn a page full of gibberish into something worthwhile.
<Sylis> is there a way to pm people, I'm in java, not IRC unfortunatly, and I see no konsol
<ActionParsnip1> Sylis: check pm
<chull> Sylis, you're brave :)
<chull> i'm going to email our son from my computer and go to bed. he built it, he can fix it. (we hope he has time, and sees mail.)
<ActionParsnip1> and gone
<ActionParsnip1> if you have a working account on another pc you could compare account settings
<etfb> So: has anyone here ever successfully connected to a Windows VPN from a Kubuntu computer?
<ActionParsnip1> etfb: never had to
<Dr_willis> Would it make you feel better if we all say No? :)
<etfb> ActionParsnip1: Then I envy you for that.
<ActionParsnip1> etfb: theres a guide and there is a cisco vpn client
<ActionParsnip1> etfb: i use one daily for work but its under windows
<etfb> Dr_willis: It would help me to realise that my life is futile...
<Dr_willis> ive honestly - neer messed with VPN stuiff
<larsaam> Hi! Anyone know if Kubuntu use ~.xinitrc or ~.xsession?
<Dr_willis> one of those things ive heard about. but never used.
<Dr_willis> larsaam,  it can use either one
<ActionParsnip1> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<etfb> ActionParsnip1: My work VPN is Microsoft PPTP, not Cisco; I gather it's less intelligent.
<Dr_willis> larsaam,  if you want you could link one to the other. :)
<larsaam> Dr_willis: thanks!
<Dr_willis> larsaam,  and i thinkits .Xsession
<Dr_willis> with a UPPER case X
<ActionParsnip1> etfb: ours is cisco, yeah i'd say MS werent as smart as cisco
<etfb> ActionParsnip1: MS aren't as smart as Crisco, some days...
<Dr_willis> larsaam,  i think theres a 'Start X session' entry in kdm/gem that uses the .Xsession   startx may just use .xinitrc first.. then the other.. not sure how they all interrelate.
<Dr_willis> I have mine linked. :)
<etfb> "Dumb as a bottle of vegetable oil" could be the new "dumb as a box of hammers"!
<ActionParsnip1> etfb: i just use what i'm given , its a work laptop
<etfb> Ah well, I'll keep googling then.  Currently, KVPNC's defaults are just plain wrong (ie the Microsoft PPTP settings don't match the default Windows settings) and the documentation is even worse than usual for a KDE project (which is saying something - KDE doco always sucks).
<ActionParsnip1> etfb: apt-cache search vpn
<PodeCoet> I tried to upgrade to Intrepid + KDE4 and it broke my machine, so I did a complete reinstall of it, and it was DEAD slow or my c2d, so I reverted to 8.04.2
<PodeCoet> I want to install the latest kdenlive, but it's written for KDE4... is the re any way to install the KDE4 libs WITHOUT actually installing and using kde4?
<etfb> PodeCoet: Took me two weeks to decide to give up on Intrepid and retreat to Hardy, so you're clearly cleverer than me.
<PodeCoet> etfb: heh yeah, I've learnt my lesson with these types of issues, no more weeks of googling and hoping someone will help :P
<etfb> PodeCoet: I think your best bet is to do a fresh install of Intrepid as a dual-boot, and install it there, if you really need the latest.  I gather developers love KDE4 because it's easier to program.  It's certainly unencumbered by features, reliability or stability, so it must be much simpler than KDE3...
<jado> does kate have a history for its konsole ? if yes, in which file can i access it ?
<PodeCoet> Damn. I already dual-boot to XP to run Premiere Pro, might just stick to that. Under virtualbox both programs are expectedly slow
<PodeCoet> etfb: I found KDE4 was crap, too vista'ish, everything is just too different
<etfb> PodeCoet: I got used to the eye candy after a while, and upgrading to 4.2 made it a bit more bearable, but ultimately there were too many things I needed that didn't work, like hibernate/suspend (which is flawless under 3.5).
<etfb> PodeCoet: But I think KDE4 will go down in history as the Vista of the Linux world...
<etfb> PodeCoet: I expect KDE5 will be excellent!
<PodeCoet> yeah definitely
<PodeCoet> KDE5 == Windows 7 :P
<PodeCoet> that said they're definitely on the right path with it
<etfb> PodeCoet: http://xkcd.com/528/
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ct529> anyone who knows how to reverse engineer a dll? (everything legal!)
<PodeCoet> etfb: hahaha, thats classic!
<PodeCoet> ct529: hexedit? :P
<etfb> ct529: I'll answer that question if you tell me how to program a game.  (Because both questions are equally vague and unanswerable.)
<ct529> etfb: it does not seem so unanswerable to me: you have a .dll and you want to decompile it?
<ct529> etfb: possibly in the original language (c /C++)
<PodeCoet> not doable in the original language
<etfb> ct529: Decompile it?  That's not a solvable problem.  There's no way to do it.
<PodeCoet> you'd be lucky to get ASM
<etfb> ct529, PodeCoet: and the ASM you get will be unreadable, because there'll be no labels, no macros, no comments...
<ct529> PodeCoet: I though decompiler were available for a variaty of languages ....
<etfb> ct529: Nope.
<maco> eh?
<maco> no ive heard that too, that there are decompilers for c
<etfb> ct529: The problem is probably NP-complete, ie can be mathematically proven to be insoluble.  Not merely very hard, but how-do-you-unscramble-an-egg insoluble.
<bazhang> please take non-support chat to #kubuntu-offtopic
<etfb> ct529: Yeah, I was going to mention that.  DLLs are a Windows thing, not Kubuntu.
<ct529> etfb: unless you want to port to kubuntu, you mean
<etfb> ct529: Yeeeesss... except, that's like: "I have a book written in invisible ink in Russian, and I want to translate it to Dutch, so I'll ask on the #dutch channel for help..."
<etfb> ct529: Would WINE help, perhaps?
<etfb> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<ct529> etfb: nope wine does not help ....
<bazhang> ct529, how does this relate to kubuntu support
<etfb> ct529: I'm curious enough to ask you more, but I don't want to give poor bazhang a mental hernia.  Unfortunately, I have no idea how to open a private message.  You can message me though if you're more familiar with IRC...
<ct529> bazhang: I want to reverse engineer on kubuntu, to port something to kubuntu .... so what I am asking is: is there a reverse engineering tool for .dll files on  kubuntu? would you be so kind to explain how does that not relate to kubuntu?
<ikonia> ct529: it's not a "tool"
<ikonia> ct529: it's a long term analitical approach
<ct529> ikonia: how long is the term .... :D?
<ikonia> depends a.) how hard / tricky the project is b.) how good the guy is doing it c.) what tools are at his disposal
<ct529> !info r-base
<ubottu> r-base (source: r-base): GNU R statistical computing language and environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.1-2 (intrepid), package size 29 kB, installed size 72 kB
<ct529> ikonia: shall we talk about (c)? to answer to (a) not very, the answer to (b) is very poor ....
<ikonia> ct529: nothing to talk about
<PodeCoet> I'm trying to install ffmpeg on hardy 64bit, but I keep getting the following errors: http://pastebin.com/m4ffdf396
<ct529> ikonia: what tools do you know?
<ikonia> ct529: the tools depend on the job
<ikonia> PodeCoet: what repo are you pulling that from
<ct529> ikonia: the job is to reverse engineer a very small dll, written in C++ on Visual Studio, on kubuntu ....
<PodeCoet> ikonia: thanks, that fixed it :P
<ct529> PodeCoet: did you update before pulling?
<PodeCoet> ct529: yeah, had a dodgy repo, forgot to disable
<ct529> PodeCoet: :)
<gianfree> ciao
<PodeCoet> damn repos :P
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ikonia> ct529: I suggest you grab some notes on reverse engineering, it's not really a common day thing
<gianfree> ok
<noren> !speedup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speedup
<ct529> I do not understand why the upgrade process is keeping back 3 packages today
<timjj> mic not working in Kubuntu 8.04.2
<noren> hi all i am looking some info aboiut speeding up Konqueror
<timjj> any way to fix mic issues ?
<ct529> timjj: depends on the issue
<kar> does anyone uses "Folder View" in KDE4.2 ? if so, do you see a "chess pattern" while first time mouse moves over an icon?
<noren> kar?? what do u mean
<MaGicKanGaRoo> kar do you mean in dolphin?
<kar> no in desktop
<kar> in appearence settings
<kar> i have chosen at desktop activity "folder view"
<kar> in order to view my desktop as kde 3.5
<MaGicKanGaRoo> ah right
<MaGicKanGaRoo> no i dont
<MaGicKanGaRoo> have you tried
<kar> have you enabled desktop effects?
<noren> kar: i dont have anyprob in that i m using 4.2
<MaGicKanGaRoo> the folder view plasma plugin
<Sylis> I can't wait to get IRC back >.<
<impy> Can I adjust the time for the auto-hide on my menu bars?
<prodigel> hi all. I've just upgraded to intrepid and after reboot kde won't start anymore. I usually use gnome, and have little experience with kde's inner workings. More precisely after I fill the username and password, I see the wallpaper, but nothing more
<MaGicKanGaRoo> hi kar sorry was on phone
<MaGicKanGaRoo> yes i have kde 4.2 and desktop effects and dont have that chess effect
<MaGicKanGaRoo> i do have other foybles with my dual screen but havent had a chance to look at it
<noren> kar: i do get the chess effect only when i try to redjust my screen ressoution !!
<noren> prodigel: he was the upgrade succesfull
<kar> noren: do you have your default resolution on you have changed it?
<noren> wen i log in its 800x600 but i had to change it to 1024 x 728
<kar> MaGicKanGaRoo: maybe it is because i don't have desktop effects enabled so my plasma doesn't use OpenGL, i will check it
<kar> mine was 1100xsomething and turned to 1024x728
<zipper> In umbrello i cannot export my diagrams to anything but DocBook and XMI. Can this really be true? No way to export to PNG, JPG or any picture format?
<tabla> hi ppl
<noren> !hi | tabla
<ubottu> tabla: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Sylis> could someone help me real quick, I just got a fatal error message
<Sylis> and I'm new
<noren> Sylis: whats tht
<kar> no, it happens with opengl enabled also
<Sylis> um I just used the command sudo apt-get nvidia-glx-177 nvidia-settings, and when it go tto the point of the ldconfig deferred process now taking place, it came up with the line where I can enter commands and immediatly got an error stating "The application Kmix crashed and caused the signal 6 (sigabrt).
<noren> i want a faster konquror
<Riddell> zipper: Diagram -> export as picture
<Sylis> so uh, are those two things completely unrelated or what?
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<Sylis> heya, welcome back ActionParsnip1
<Sylis> I need your assistance haha
<ActionParsnip1> Sylis: wassup bro?
<Sylis> I got a fatal error message
<Sylis> not sure how fatal, fatal errors are haha
<Dr_willis> semi-fatal
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> semi-fatal vs Non-Lethal ?
<Sylis> haha,
<Dr_willis> 'Sharp punch in the kidneys Level Error! - Program will  act funny for a few days'
<Sylis> and for a little bit it'll pee blood?
<Dr_willis> 'Stubbed Toe Level Error! - Program will  keep stubbing the same toe for several days'
<Sylis> wouldn't that be a bad karma level error?
<Sylis> this guide tells me to unzip this zip file, but it doesn't tell me where I unzip it to
<Dr_willis> 'Stepped on a butterfly  Error! - Program will have bad karma.'
<Sylis> and also how do you create folders >.<
<Dr_willis> mkdir
<Dr_willis> bash basics. :)
<Sylis> wouldn't that be a total system crash?  Butterfly effects
<ActionParsnip1> Sylis: are ou on about the cabextract command?
<Sylis> effect*
 * Dr_willis is unsure of the origiianl problem. or whats going on.
<Dr_willis>  :)
<Sylis> um no, the guide for wifi, tells me to download a zip file which I've done through the web browser and then tells me to unzip it, but doesn't tell me where to
<Sylis> http://mirosol.kapsi.fi/tx2020/tx2000howto.htm
<ActionParsnip1> Sylis: anywhere you want, i'd suggest in /home/<your username>
<Dr_willis> whever you want.
<ActionParsnip1> Sylis: or desktop
<Dr_willis>  /home/MySuperSpiffyDownloadPlace
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_willis: his wifi need ndiswrapper
<Sylis> I'm used to windows, and I hate clutter >.<
 * Dr_willis runs away from Wifi and Ndiswrappers
<ActionParsnip1> Sylis: its only for now while we get set up, you can delete after
<Sylis> ok sounds good
<Dr_willis> Sylis,  windows and 'clutter' go hand in hand...
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_willis: i know but its all we have to run at
<Sylis> also I'll cut and paste my fatal error bit, since noone answered me earlier >.<
<ActionParsnip1> not if you cut it down, windows can be quite small. Ive seen Win98 on 8Mb falsh rom
<Dr_willis> I got ndiswrappers working on a machine once..
<Sylis> um I just used the command sudo apt-get nvidia-glx-177 nvidia-settings, and when it go tto the point of the ldconfig deferred process now taking place, it came up with the line where I can enter commands and immediatly got an error stating "The application Kmix crashed and caused the signal 6 (sigabrt).
<Dr_willis> ActionParsnip1,  on the next vista machine you see check out   the Windows/winsxs directory...
<Dr_willis> Aparently updates and stuff go there.. and it can grow over 30gb in size.. and theres no 'real' way to clean it :)
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_willis: thats for all the compatibility mode stuff
<ActionParsnip1> Sylis: dont sweat kmix crashing, its for sound
<Dr_willis> ActionParsnip1,  yep.. its 3x the size of the rest of the install on the wifes laptop.. and   on this new windows 7 beta install - its growing every day.. go figure.
<Sylis> oh
<Sylis> crush windows! >.>
<ActionParsnip1> Sylis: did you run: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ActionParsnip1> Sylis: and reboot
<Sylis> yes
<Sylis> I'm fairly certain I did
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_willis: its entertaining
<Sylis> let me start over
<ActionParsnip1> Sylis: ok then run: kdesudo nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip1> Sylis: then you can set your video resolution
<Sylis> suod apt-get install ndisgtk is first  yea?
<Sylis> my first day on kubuntu and I just got avalanched in information
<ActionParsnip1> Sylis: that will install the tool so you can configure wifi with the files from the zip file you downloaded
<Dr_willis> My wireles cards just 'worked' :) dident even need to download a thing. heh.
<Sylis> ok I'll skip that
<Dr_willis> or corurse nvidia and ati both need slapped a bit more - for being such  pests with their drivers.
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_willis: mine too, good ol atheros :D
<Dr_willis> Yep. thats what the netbook has i think.. but it raises a question..
<Sylis> when I do the sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177 nvidia-settings it says 0-upgraded 0-newly installed, 0-to remove, and 0-not upgraded
<ActionParsnip1> Sylis: thats fine
<Sylis> ok
<Dr_willis> WHY do some network wireless cards drivers use wlan0 vs ath0 vs.. (what was the others?)
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_willis: not sure, but if you want you can change its name if it gives you nightmares ;)
<Sylis> so sudo nvidia-xconfig and reboot
<ActionParsnip1> Sylis: yep
<Dr_willis> Yep.. i was thinking the Atheros ones used ath0 - but aparanely on archlinux in my netbook its 'wlan0'
<ActionParsnip1> Sylis: it will also boot your new kernel if you got one in your updating (likely)
<sofysys> hi i am sorry for my bad english i have a probleme with firefox
<ActionParsnip1> sofysys: wassup?
<sofysys> my firefox close all the time
<ActionParsnip1> sofysys: what have you changed to it?
<sofysys> just when i open  more then 4 page
<StR|Sangreal> hi... i just have installed dropbox onto my kde platform (but i have ubuntu-desktop installed), it integrates with nautilus and offers me to set up... as i press connect, it says i should setup proxy... where can i do that for gnome/nautilus/dropbox pls?
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_willis: the quesion is...how much ass does the new lamb of god album kick
<shadowhywind> hay all random issue, knetworkmanager lately, when i select a wireless network, it doesn't even act as it is trying to connect to it
<sofysys> ActionParsnip1:  nothing i use 3.0.6
<ActionParsnip1> shadowhywind: have you tried renaming /etc/network/interfaces and rebooting
<Sylis> fucking fantastic, now I just need to use kdesudo nvidia-settings everytime I need to adjust my visual settings?
<ActionParsnip1> sofysys: run firefox from konsole, you will get outputs when it crashes
<Dr_willis> ActionParsnip1,  none for me.. never heard of them. :)
<ActionParsnip1> Sylis: is it rebooted?
 * Dr_willis is old and jamms to Kenny G.
<Sylis> yes
<StR|Sangreal> please guys its totally dead on #ubuntu and i need to upload my files...
<shadowhywind> ActionParsnip1: renaming the interface file iteself or just the device?
<Sylis> I'm going to need some very personal help with the wlan part
<ActionParsnip1> Sylis: if it is then yes kdesudo nvidia-settings   you will need to click write settings to make them stick
<ActionParsnip1> shadowhywind: the file
<ActionParsnip1> shadowhywind: you will get a stock one when you get back round, if this helps, delete the old. if not, rename back
<shadowhywind> ActionParsnip1: well this is interesting, I just looked in there, and all i have is the Auto lo lines.. and thats it...
<ActionParsnip1> StR|Sangreal: ive not used dropbox, did you setup your proxies in the gnome settings place
<ActionParsnip1> !info dropbox
<ubottu> Package dropbox does not exist in intrepid
<ubuntu_> hi all
<ActionParsnip1> shadowhywind: you could populate that file manually but it will superceed anything NM wants to do
<Sylis> this guide isn't working for me
<ActionParsnip1> Sylis: have you set your video settings ok?
<shadowhywind> ActionParsnip1: k, I just deleted, had to wait for a few updates to finish, going to reboot and see if it helps
<StR|Sangreal> ActionParsnip1 i have set it up in kde settings place
<Sylis> yea, they were fine as they were
<ActionParsnip1> StR|Sangreal: i'd figure itd use the gnome settings. im not sure how that flys in a mixed environment
<ActionParsnip1> Sylis: awesome, 1 step down
<Sylis> yes
<ubuntu_> all jelp me
<ubuntu_> all help me
<ubuntu_> I ive in spain
<ActionParsnip1> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ubuntu_> but don-T UNDERSTAND INGLES
<ubuntu_> youu help me_
<bazhang> ubuntu_, /join #ubuntu-es or #kubuntu-es
<ubuntu_> Where install program in kubuntu_
<bazhang> ubuntu_, what program
<StR|Sangreal> escribes /join #kubuntu-es
<ActionParsnip1> Sylis: where are you stuck. I just read http://mirosol.kapsi.fi/tx2020/tx2000howto.htm
<ActionParsnip1> Sylis: it pretty much walks you through
<StR|Sangreal> o tambien /join #ubuntu-es
<Sylis> I know
<StR|Sangreal> bienvenida!
<Sylis> I'm trying to get my wifi to work
<ubuntu_> sangral
<ubuntu_> ola
<ActionParsnip1> Sylis: ok so where are you up to?
<ubuntu_> com puedo instalar un programma en kubuntu_
<bazhang> ubuntu_, what program
<ubuntu_> estoy en clase de informatica y tenemos que instalar alguna aplicacion
<Sylis> I unzipped the files to home/username and then I went on to step 3 of the wlan guide using command sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwlf.inf and it says it can't open bcmwl5.inf
<Sylis> because there's no such file
<bazhang> ubuntu_, and use english or join the espanol channel
<Dr_willis> You give the full path to the file Sylis
<Dr_willis>  sudo ndiswrapper -i /home/username/whatever/bcmwlf.inf
<Dr_willis> perhaps?
<shadowhywind> ActionParsnip1: interesting part, reboot didn't recreate the file
<ActionParsnip1> Sylis: you need to find the file
<Dr_willis> if that is the proper file name. :) check that it was in the archive and did extract.. it may be in a subdirectory
<ActionParsnip1> shadowhywind: fine, use NM now
<Dr_willis> bbl
<shadowhywind> ActionParsnip1: still nothing
<ActionParsnip1> Sylis: you need the .inf and .sys to be in the same folder (expect this) and yuo need to ndiswrapper -i <inf file>
<Sylis> ok so both the inf and sys file are in home/username
<ActionParsnip1> shadowhywind: you could --purge remove the program then reinstall it
<noren> Dr_willis: is there a way to speedup konqueror
<ActionParsnip1> Sylis: then run: sudo ndiswrapper -i /home/$USER/bcmwl5.inf
<ActionParsnip1> noren: could apt-build install it with high optomisation
<bambix> hi all
<ActionParsnip1> noren: konqueror has a tonne of functionality so will be bulky
<ActionParsnip1> Sylis: any good?
<Sylis> now that's far more simple
<Sylis> yes
<bambix> I just installed thee recent version of kubuntu but when I change my display settings and reboot, display settings are reverted to 800x600
<Sylis> as far as I know anyway, I didn't get an error so I imagine it worked haha
<bambix> is there a solution?
<bambix> it seems a x setting but the xorg.conf is empty
<ActionParsnip1> bambix: it will be. What video card do you have?
<bambix> vmware
<ActionParsnip1> then you need to use the vesa driver
<noren> ActionParsnip1: no i meant i wanted to increasse the sped of my acessing the net
<ActionParsnip1> bambix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1034395
<noren> i hear that i have to install a dns server at my end is that true
<shadowhywind> ActionParsnip1: so any other ideas?
<ActionParsnip1> shadowhywind: could --purge remove the network manager, then reinstal it
<ActionParsnip1> noren: buy a faster connection, is it fast in real browsers like opera / firefox
<bambix> actionparsnip, normally i'd set the driver in xorg.conf, but that one is empty it seems to get it's settings somewhere else? so i'm not sure where to define the use of the vesa driver
<bambix> oh thanx didn't notice the url, got it cheking it out now, thnx mate
<ActionParsnip1> bambix: you set it there, just that other stuff like mouse / kb is handled by hal now
<ActionParsnip1> bambix: ;)
<shadowhywind> ActionParsnip1: interesting part, is Knetworkmanager isn't installed, network-manager is.. could that be part of the problem?
<shadowhywind> ActionParsnip1: oh, its a dummy package, nevermind
<ActionParsnip1> shadowhywind: its network-manager-kde now I think
<ActionParsnip1> shadowhywind: apt-cache search manager kde
<noren> ActionParsnip1 yes its fast in firefox
<ActionParsnip1> noren: check your web settings in konqueror, is knoqueror set to use any proxies for example
<shadowhywind> also just to double check it would be apt-get remove network-manager-kde --purge right?
<bambix> actionparsnip1, i checked the url, but it's someone with a similar question, only he's using the xorg.conf mine is completely empty so I'm not sure what to use without mucking up this freshly installed system
<bambix> al be it vmware so i could clone it as a backup
<ActionParsnip1> bambix: it will be fairly bare, thats why your display is low
<noren> ActionParsnip1: no proxys
<ActionParsnip1> noren: stuff like that, hunt around in its settings
<ActionParsnip1> noren: see if theres anything that might slow it
<noren> so i guess thers nothing to do with the dsn and chace
<ActionParsnip1> bambix: you will have a monitor section a video card section and a screen section, yuo need to populate them
<bambix> actionparsnip, I see, i used to be able to run an x config that would ask me what settings to use, I'm pretty handy but a linux noob, so a guide or gui would be the bomb
<ActionParsnip1> bambix: that got thrown out in gutsy and sucked :(
<Sylis> ok now I'm at step 4, am I just trying all of those commands to see which work?
<bambix> i see
<bambix> ok I'll try to populate the xorg.conf and see what happens, thanks for the help mate
<ActionParsnip1> Sylis: those take out and put in modules to make hardware work, they are synonymous with drivers
<ActionParsnip1> when you run: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper it will jump into life, the other make sure there are gonna be no other things in the way
<bambix> going for a reboot, i hope to be back soon =))
<Sylis> it's telling me ERROR: Module b43 does not exist in /proc/modules same all the way down
<ActionParsnip1> Sylis: thats fine, you are just trying to remove something that doesnt exist
<ActionParsnip1> Sylis: the guide is just covering all bases
<Sylis> oooooh alright gotcha
<Sylis> alright last question for the wlan
<Sylis> I did the last step and it came back with bash: o: command not found
<ActionParsnip1> i dont like that command, let me read it
<Sylis> I cut and pasted
<ActionParsnip1> its pointless
<ActionParsnip1> just use: kdesudo kate /etc/modules
<Sylis> alrighty
<ActionParsnip1> and add the word 'ndiswrapper'  (without the 's at the bottom of the file and press enter on the end of the line
<ActionParsnip1> thats majorly overly complicated
<Sylis> ok is there anything I need to do in the window that opens?
<ActionParsnip1> Sylis: add the line ndiswrapper to the bottom of that file, press enter on the end of the line, save anad exit kate
<Sylis> and if it's already there? o.o I assume I just save and exit yea?
<ActionParsnip1> sure job done
<ActionParsnip1> now in terminal run: sudo iwlist scan
<Sylis> interface doesn't support scanning
<ActionParsnip1> does it find APs
<ActionParsnip1> try a reboot
<StR|Sangreal> pls what is SHOME and where is shome folder?
<StR|Sangreal> !SHOME
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SHOME
<StR|Sangreal> i am following this article http://antrix.net/journal/techtalk/dropbox_kde.html to install dropbox
<ActionParsnip1> StR|Sangreal: it will be /home/<your username>
<Sylis> same message again ActionParsnip1
<ActionParsnip1> StR|Sangreal: it is abbreviated to ~/
<ActionParsnip1> Sylis: ok try: ndiswrapper -l
<ActionParsnip1> Sylis: does it say driver present hardware present
<bambix> hi actionparsnip1 I'm back, it seems to swallow the vesa driver but I can't set it to the correct resolution, I'm guessing I have to add it to the xorg.conf
<Sylis> it says....nothing
<Sylis> just moves to the next command input line
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: back
<shadeslayer> in KDE now
<ActionParsnip1> bambix: yep you set the res in there too, there were resolutions set in the page i gave you, you need to add some lines to your screen section
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: theres a keyboard section in systemsettings have a dig in there
<StR|Sangreal> offtopic @ ActionParsnip1: are you the same one as ActionParsnip without 1 ?
<ActionParsnip1> StR|Sangreal: yep, my home system is logged in
<StR|Sangreal> aha :D
<shadeslayer> :O the keyboard works now
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: cool, then its the gnome settings screwing it up
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> ill log out to see
<casper_> hI
<StR|Sangreal> ActionParsnip1, do you have experience with dropbox?
<casper_> HAI
<Sylis> ActionPasrnip1: It saying nothing just moves on to the next command input line
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: you could rename the .gnome folders in your home dir and log back into gnome
<shadeslayer> to what??
<ActionParsnip1> Sylis: then i'd try another guide
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: something different so gnome has to generate new ones
<casper_> how wonderfull ubuntu ultmte 2
<casper_> i like it
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: if someone says "rename <something>" just give it a different name
<shadeslayer> ill just log out too check it once
<ActionParsnip1> casper_: ultmte2?
<shadeslayer> then ill rename
<casper_> ultimate
<bazhang> casper_, ultimate?
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: you will lose all gnome settinsg
<bambix> actionparsnip1 do i use the modeline? it says: Modeline "1024x768@75" 85.52 1024 1056 1376 1408 768 782 792 80
<bazhang> casper_, not supported here
<Sylis> so all that stuff I just did was for nothing I suppose
<bambix> but i don't know what those numbers mean nor wich ones to use
<ActionParsnip1> !ultimate | casper_
<ubottu> casper_: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<ActionParsnip1> Sylis: maybe you need a different broadcom driver, if you are using ubuntu 64 you will need the 64bit driver
<Sylis> I sure am using the 64bit
<ActionParsnip1> Sylis: then you need 64 bit wifi broadcom drivers
<ActionParsnip1> Sylis: and 64bit ndiswrapper
<StR|Sangreal> ActionParsnip1 the folder ~/SHOME doesnt exist
<ActionParsnip1> StR|Sangreal: ~/ is your home folder
<StR|Sangreal> omg i am a piece of idiot
<ActionParsnip1> ~/SHOME == /home/<your username her>/SHOME
<StR|Sangreal> have said nothing
<ActionParsnip1> or /home/$USER/SHOME
<Sylis> hardy and what's the other one
<ActionParsnip1> Sylis: there have been many
<ActionParsnip1> !breezy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<ActionParsnip1> !hoary
<Sylis> what's mine I forgot haha
<ubottu> Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog) was the second release of Ubuntu.  End Of Life: October 31, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<ActionParsnip1> sylis yours is intrepi
<ActionParsnip1> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<SlimeyPete> !warty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<ActionParsnip1> !gutsy
<ubottu> ﻿Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
 * ActionParsnip1 misses his gibbon :(
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: yeah its GNOME
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: if you rename all your gnome folders you will lose all gnome settings
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> cant i use config files from KDE??
<ActionParsnip1> so you could dig around withing the folders to see where the kb is controlled
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: no, kde configs are for kde
<shadeslayer> eh so itll be back to defaults??
<shadeslayer> gnome that is
<Sylis> alright so how do I go about getting a 64 bit driver for broadcom, do I just google it? lol
<ActionParsnip1> its on of the resons I dont use gnome, gnome-config manager thing sticking its nose in where its not needed
<shadeslayer> :)
<ActionParsnip1> Sylis: sure, or you can go to the manufacturers site
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: stuff like sounds / sceensavers / menus maybe / app settings
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: im sure its other stuff too. I just dont use gnome, ask in #ubuntu or #gnome
<shadeslayer> ok
<ActionParsnip1> i see gnome like clippy in MS office
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: http://www.faculty.english.ttu.edu/barker/4367/images/ClippySuicide.jpg
<shadeslayer> lol
<Sylis> alright next question how do I figure out which broadcom wlan I have
<ActionParsnip1> Sylis: lspci | grep -i broadcom
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: how about reinstalling the whole of ubuntu desktop
<ncfi1013> i have the hardware drivers manager open. there are listed 3 nvidia drivers - 96, 173, 177 - can anybody tell me which one to activate because it is giving me that option
<JuJuBee> I have an HP officejet 6110 connected to my server (usb).  How do I use it from my laptop? ipp:// or socket:// ?
<Sylis> I'm having a hard time finding the driver >.<
<Sylis> anyone on?
<shadeslayer> yeah??
<Sylis> could you help me a little
<shadeslayer> anyone know how to use usplash
<shadeslayer> Sylis: sure
<shadeslayer> but please be quick
<shadeslayer> Sylis: the problem is regarding........
<DarkTan> ok this is really getting old. My laptop /still/ won't display anything but 640x480 and it used to have the full range when i first did the install
<DarkTan> screwed up after running dual screens with a projector
<DarkTan> i have edited the xorg.conf file, only to have it re-written on reboot every time
<shadeslayer> DarkTan: tried editing xconfig??
<shadeslayer> :)
 * DarkTan points up
<shadeslayer> used sudo to write to file??
<DarkTan> yep
<shadeslayer> yeah saw that
<shadeslayer> hmm
<DarkTan> well actually used "kdesudo kate" to edit
<shadeslayer> try dropping to recovery mode and edit the file again
<shadeslayer> try sudoedit
<shadeslayer> !sudoedit
<ubottu> To edit files with !superuser access using the user's standard editor (as set in the EDITOR !shell variable) and its normal configuration, the command « sudoedit <filename> » is available. It creates a local copy of the file, and runs the editor with the user's permissions.
<DarkTan> recovery mode?
 * shadeslayer points up
<shadeslayer> :P
<DarkTan> heh
<shadeslayer> you HAVE to use sudoedit
<shadeslayer> not sudo kate
<shadeslayer> as that launches kate in sudo not the file
<shadeslayer> also never use sudo to launch apps
<MaGicKanGaRoo> anyone know how to check which repository something is installed from?
<shadeslayer> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<DarkTan> well i used kdesudo, not sudo, and i assume sudoedit has to be run from terminal?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> DarkTan: sudoedit <pathname>
<sinclair> hi everyone
<shadeslayer> !hi|sinclair
<ubottu> sinclair: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<sinclair> is there a shockwave/flash tutorial/guide available for kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<sinclair> thanks
<shadeslayer> np
<DarkTan> ok, opened the file, pasted in a completely rewritten file, now how do i save it?
<shadeslayer> exit
<shadeslayer> DarkTan: opened in nano??
 * DarkTan shrugs
<shadeslayer> !nano
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<shadeslayer> well not like kate,it opens in terminal itself
<DarkTan> yeah, it opend in the terminal, but i just checked the file, nothing changed
<shadeslayer> replace againn
<shadeslayer> and then
<shadeslayer> Ctrl+X
<shadeslayer> then save it in the same path as original file
<DarkTan> would it be /etc/x11/xorg.conf or \etc\x11\xorg.conf?
<MaGicKanGaRoo> hi shade, not sure that the community documentation covers that
<shadeslayer> DarkTan: nano saves it in a temporary location
<DarkTan> ok
<shadeslayer>  /etc
<DarkTan> ok, so, open it, edit it, exit from terminal, then restart x?
<shadeslayer> yeah,thatll probably work
<shadeslayer> how do i install a splash .so image??
<DarkTan> still no change
<shadeslayer> DarkTan: what about the file??
<shadeslayer> anyone here with a experience of using usplash??
<DarkTan> re-written back to the original
<shadeslayer> aaah
<shadeslayer> that sucks
<shadeslayer> !sudoedit
<ubottu> To edit files with !superuser access using the user's standard editor (as set in the EDITOR !shell variable) and its normal configuration, the command « sudoedit <filename> » is available. It creates a local copy of the file, and runs the editor with the user's permissions.
<shadeslayer> hmm,did you save it at the same place,not at the temp place
<DarkTan> i dunno, hang on sec brb
<dboehmer> hello everyone
<jithine> any one having the problem of xorg 70% cpu in kde 4.2
<shadeslayer> nope
<jithine> with kwin desktop effects enabled
<dboehmer> i am currently using kubuntu and want to use the drive encryption
<dboehmer> do i need to install the whole system or can i switch somehow?
<shadeslayer> !encryption
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption
<shadeslayer> !driveencrypt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about driveencrypt
<shadeslayer> grrr
<jithine> i dont know whats wrong with xorg it just shoots to 70% but not always making my laptop useless
<dboehmer> shadeslayer, i know how encryption works in general and how to set up via the system installer
<Sylis> I need help with my NDIswrapper
<shadeslayer> finally
<dboehmer> i am just wondering if it would be possible to backup my system, create an encrypted system and import e.g. installed programs
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> wb
<DarkTan> ok, somehow managed to increases to 800x600
<shadeslayer> dboehmer: no idea
<shadeslayer> yayyyy
<dboehmer> it would cost much time and download traffic to save the list of installed programs and install them all again
 * shadeslayer dances on the screen
<shadeslayer> :P
<DarkTan> pasted my modified file in using kate as root. rebooted. got strange graphixs
<shadeslayer> !strange
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about strange
<DarkTan> kde crashed, X wanted me to configure the gfx card
<larsaam> Hey! I migrated from MacOSX to Kubuntu this week. I'm so happy now! KDE4 is so flexible and nice to work with! Really hope the Kubuntu team follow up on the rapid KDE4 bugfix cycle, thanks!!
<Sylis> what about NDIswrapper >.<
<ncfi1013> i recently restored my ipod to factory settings. it works fine on playback. it mounts in the new device manager. but it won't mount in amarok. can anybody tell me what the preconnect and postdisconnect commands are for a 3rd gen ipod?
 * shadeslayer is frustrated with ubottu
<DarkTan> so now i haz one step higher in the food chain
<shadeslayer> !NDIswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shadeslayer> ;)
<shadeslayer> DarkTan:true
<shadeslayer> XD
<Sylis> can anyone help me slam my head against a wall then? haha
 * DarkTan offers to gelp Sylis
<DarkTan> ok, gonna try one more thing
<DarkTan> brb
<shadeslayer> Sylis: whats the exact problem
<shadeslayer> wifi not working(card not intitialized) etc??
<Sylis> ok, well I'm following this guide http://mirosol.kapsi.fi/tx2020/tx2000howto.htm and I've isntalled the 64 bit driver, and done everything it's said, but to no avail
<shadeslayer> Sylis: type iwlist scan in konsole
<Sylis> lo, eth0, pan0 don't support scanning, I had wlan on there earlier, but I unplugged the catV cable, and didn't have internet
<shadeslayer> :|
<Sylis> yes, I'm confused
<shadeslayer> so basically you didnt plug a wifi card cable??
<Sylis> I've tried it a good 3 times now and I have no idea what I'm doing
<willow> hi
<Sylis> wifi is built in
<willow> can u help me
<willow> plis
<willow> ç_ç
<willow> ?
<shadeslayer> so whats the problem
<Sylis> and I had a CatV cable in for internet so I could pull up the guide
<Guest14885> i have a problem with kobuntu 8.10
<Sylis> wifi won't bloody work
<shadeslayer> !ask|Guest14
<ubottu> Guest14: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> Sylis: do this
<shadeslayer> disable wireless and then reenable it
<Sylis> ok
<Sylis> fatal error
<shadeslayer> :O
<Guest14885> i have download flash playe but it doesnt work
<shadeslayer> what KDE
<shadeslayer> !flash|Guest14885
<ubottu> Guest14885: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Sylis> uh..in...i something
<Sylis> this is twice I forgot now
<shadeslayer> paste the backtrace then
<Sylis> bare with me it's my first day on linux >.<
<shadeslayer> oh n00b
<shadeslayer> me too
<shadeslayer> ;)
<shadeslayer> not first day but first month
<Sylis> my head hurts
<Guest14885> ?
<Sylis> the driver is installed
<Sylis> I took out all the bb43 etc
<shadeslayer> Guest14885: use sudo apt-get install flash in terminal
<shadeslayer> Sylis: please paste the backtrace of the crash
<shadeslayer> !paste|Sylis
<ubottu> Sylis: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<AimoParru> Hello all!
<Sylis> haha it says, This backtrace appears to be of no use.
<Riddell> ** new alpha candidate live CDs up for testing, come join us in #kubuntu-devel if you want to help with the alpha
<shadeslayer> :|
<Sylis> Um I'm not on the internet with it, I'm on a seperate computer
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> try replicating it again
<AimoParru> Does anyone know how to reinstall kde 4.2 to 8.10 kubuntu?
<Sylis> same thing
<shadeslayer> ok is this install from a canonical kubuntu CD
<shadeslayer> Sylis: ??
<ncfi1013> i recently restored my ipod to factory settings. it works fine on playback. it mounts in the new device manager. but it won't mount in amarok. can anybody tell me what the preconnect and postdisconnect commands are for a 3rd gen ipod?
<bambix> can someone help me with display settings in the recent version of kubuntu?
<Sylis> yea
<bambix> cool
<DarkTan> i am a damn evil genious!
<Sylis> You rang shadeslayer
<bambix> ok so in vmware i installed kubuntu, and added the vesa driver in xorg.conf
<bambix> then added the subsection display with 1280x800 as resolution
<DarkTan> i negleced to tell the x gfx config window that my monitor has way higher capabilities than 800x600. now i have the res i want, tho i don't think i have the full ranges.
<bambix> but it starts in 600x800 and doesn't give the option anymore to change it to 1280x800
<DarkTan> but what ever, i can use the think now
<shadeslayer> DarkTan: wb,everything fixed??
<DarkTan> not quite everything, but it's to the point of "good enough"
<bambix> how do i cahnge the resolution for x and kde?
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> DarkTan: your turn to help
<shadeslayer> XD
<DarkTan> heh
<bambix> would be nice =)
 * DarkTan thinks for a moment
<DarkTan> there is a diaglog in X for changing the graphics options, i don't know how to get to it tho. I had to crash KDE to find it :P
<bambix> =)
<DarkTan> so, if you want i can tell you how to crash KDE to get there?
<bambix> .....
<DarkTan> lol
<bambix> lol
<shadeslayer> :)
<bambix> but serious i set the driver and the display section in xorg.conf
<shadeslayer> bambix: edit your /etc/X11/xconfig file
<bambix> but somehow it doesn't take the resolution
<shadeslayer> !sudoedit | bambix
<ubottu> bambix: To edit files with !superuser access using the user's standard editor (as set in the EDITOR !shell variable) and its normal configuration, the command « sudoedit <filename> » is available. It creates a local copy of the file, and runs the editor with the user's permissions.
<DarkTan> to be honest, everythig i did in xorg.conf went out the window when i figured out to actually fix it
<bambix> i did sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DarkTan> that did nothing for me
<bambix> and added the vesa driver and the display subsection with correct resolution
<bambix> ehm
<bambix> kubuntu right?
<DarkTan> i used kdesudo kate to edit the file, savedit, the restarted X with ctrl+alt_backspace
<bambix> used xorf
<bambix> xorg
<bambix> ah ok
<shadeslayer> bambix: sudoedit -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bambix> nano is the console way to edit stuff
<shadeslayer> bambix: sudoedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<shadeslayer> thats better
<shadeslayer> yeah
<bambix> ok
<shadeslayer> then save the file at the same location nano saves it in a temp location
<bambix> and what should I add there?
<bambix> nano asks to overwrite wich i do
<shadeslayer> DarkTan: any idea what you added??
<bambix> thing is what do i add to xorg.conf
<bambix> yeah
<Sens> Hello! I've got enormous problems after updating kubuntu 8.10 today: Sometimes the keyboard works, sometimes it doesn't. The window-borders are gone. Some windows can't be shut donw (not even with [Alt] + [F4]). Therefore the login backgrund changed.
<shadeslayer> !borders
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about borders
<bambix> i added the vesa driver and the subsection for display
<DarkTan> that's the thing, i added in a completely re-written file, which was dumped when it crashed on the X restart
<DarkTan> nothing i added is in there now
<AimoParru> Sens: I had the same problem
<bambix> ok
<AimoParru> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<Sens> AimoParru: How did you solve them?
<AimoParru> Sens: look above
<bambix> I added
<bambix> SubSection "Display"
<bambix>         Depth           16
<AimoParru> Sens: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<bambix>         Modes           "1280x800"
<bambix> EndSubSection
<Sens> AimoParru: THX. And then reinstall the kubuntu desktop?
<AimoParru> Sens: yes
<bambix> and
<bambix> Section "Device"
<bambix>         Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<bambix>         Driver          "vesa"
<bambix> EndSection
<Sens> AimoParru: Thanks. I'll try. BRB.
<Pici> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<AimoParru> But now I don't know how to reinstall KDE 4.2, it installed 4.1
<bambix> but it reverts to 800x600 and removes the 1280x800 setting from kde's display settings
<DarkTan> bambix: i in this entire file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/121277/
<DarkTan> i put in*
<AimoParru> This cannot be done twice:
<AimoParru> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<AimoParru> Why?
<bambix> hmm
<DarkTan> but i warn you, saving that as the xorg.conf /will/ crash on x restart, go in to low graphics mode and then give you options to reconfigure everything
<bambix> I'll give it a go
<DarkTan> make sure you know what gfx card you have first
<AimoParru> My firtst istallation eas corrupted because of mysql. (I didn't have loopback)
<shadeslayer> power outage
<phoenix> hello
<phoenix> is anyone here?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> maybe
<shadeslayer> :P
<phoenix> :)
<DarkTan> LIEZ!
<shadeslayer> :)
<Guest58637> this is like my second time on an IRC :)
<DarkTan> shadeslayer: bambix is going to try my "crash it and start over" method
<AimoParru> I got mysql working, but it won't install KDE 4.2 anymore. Why?
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<Guest58637> could be dependency hell :P
<AimoParru> Guest58637: Talking to me?
<Guest58637> ?
<Guest58637> yup
<AimoParru> apt-get son't say anything about missing depencies.
<Guest58637> hmmm...
<Guest58637> try a lesser version of kde 4
<Guest58637> like .1
<Guest58637> I dont care much for kde 4 myself :P
<AimoParru> But when I try to apt-get install kde, it will tell about missing libraries
<Guest58637> true...
<AimoParru> How to start the whole 4.2 installation again?
<Guest58637> did you go apt-get -f install with nothing specified ?
<Guest58637> you have to get rid of kde 4
<Guest58637> go to a seperate non gui shell
<Guest58637> and type
<Guest58637> sudo apt-get remove --purge kde4 (or whatever main package)
<Guest58637> it might be kde vs kde4 but thats the jift of it
<Guest58637> then you re install
<Guest58637> sudo apt-get install kde-core or whatever
<DarkTan> well, Bambix dropped, lets see if it work from him too ;)
<Guest58637> or you could always download latest kde 3 version (just this week kubuntu 8.04.2 came out)
<Guest58637> or dist upgrade
<Guest58637> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Guest58637> just my 2 cents
<AimoParru> I tried dist-upgrade
<AimoParru> nothing to upgrade
<shadeslayer> nope thats not the command
<Guest58637> hmm...
<Guest58637> hang on
<shadeslayer> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<AimoParru> it installs kde 4.1
<Guest58637> should be a command.
<Guest58637> google it
<shadeslayer> yeah
<AimoParru> I've tried
<shadeslayer> what do you want then??
<Guest58637> :(
<Guest58637> try a lesser version kde 4.1
<AimoParru> REinstall kde 4.2
<AimoParru> now it installs 4.1
<Guest58637> you sould like a friend of mine :D he is an upgrade freak :D
<Guest58637> he always likes the best packages/newest
<Guest58637> even though he hates kde 4 :P
<Guest58637> go figure
<vbgunz> can anyone here using intrepid please tell me, what version of konsole is running on intrepid?
<AimoParru> Actually it's my wifes computer and there is better power management in KDE 4.2
<Guest58637> lol
<Guest58637> thats a good reason
<Guest58637> :)
<Guest58637> you could always try upgrading kpowersave
<Guest58637> sudo apt-get install kpowersave
<AimoParru> She wanted to try 4.2 and I fucked it up
<Guest58637> lol
<Guest58637> but you still need mysql?
<shadeslayer> AimoParru: install 4.1 and upgrade to 4.2
<AimoParru> Mysql is running
<Guest58637> weird
<AimoParru> I've got 4.1 now running in it
<AimoParru> it won't upgrade to 4.2
<BluesKaj> konsole is using kde 4.2 on intrepid, vbgunz
<Guest58637> that is very weir
<AimoParru> that is the problem
<Guest58637> boot synaptic
<Guest58637> and take a  look
<Guest58637> at kde
<Guest58637> might have a diff package name
<vbgunz> damn
<Guest58637> like how kde3 had kde and kde4
<Guest58637> as packages
<BluesKaj> vbgunz , what's the prob?
<Sens> AimoParru: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop did not work.
<AimoParru> I'll check adept manager
<Guest58637> yeah, not everyday someone saiys damn for no reason :D
<Guest58637> ok
<Guest58637> i hate adept tho
<Guest58637> luv synaptic
<AimoParru> Sens: Take desktop effects off
<Guest58637> ive played with a couple other easy install stuff, like tuxsoftware, cnr etc... but dont work.
<Guest58637> kwin --replace
<Guest58637> gets off 3d
 * DarkTan has both due to running KDE and XFCE
<shadeslayer> DarkTan: hows xfce??
<Guest58637> if you got emerald it disables that too
<shadeslayer> i have GNOME and KDE
<Sens> AimoParru: I'll try. BRB.
<Guest58637> ok
<DarkTan> it's good for low end computers. runs quick, doesn't have many of the nice littel graphical features
<Guest58637> you dont have to restart x for that persay..
<Guest58637> yeah those graphical features are what I miss (darktan)
<Guest58637> :P
<shadeslayer> :)
<Guest58637> i like my desktop looking niiiice
<Guest58637> :)
<AimoParru> I tried install kde:
<AimoParru> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<shadeslayer> DarkTan: what about the heat produced??
<Guest58637> LOL
<DarkTan> well i have a low end laptop with 64meg of video ram, so i run Xubuntu on it
<shadeslayer> from the GPU,significantly less??
<AimoParru> Sorry, wrong paste
<AimoParru> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<DarkTan> it's a laptop
<AimoParru> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<AimoParru> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<AimoParru> or been moved out of Incoming.
<AimoParru> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<AimoParru> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<AimoParru> that package should be filed.
<AimoParru> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<AimoParru> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Guest58637> bummer :(
<AimoParru>   kde: Depends: kdepim (>= 4:4.1.1) but it is not going to be installed
<DarkTan> it does run cooler under XFCE tho
<Guest58637> oh now you got dependency hell (aimoparru)
 * shadeslayer installs xfce
<AimoParru> Yes, how to resolve it
<Guest58637> LOL
<Guest58637> upgrade your os
<Guest58637> :P
<Guest58637> get the latest kubuntu release
<Guest58637> i hate dependency hell :(
<shadeslayer> alpha??
<shadeslayer> no ways
<Suiko> attention attention please; i have a proposal to make: Wrestling is not a fluke;
<Guest58637> ??
<Guest58637> were did you come it?
<Guest58637> wrestling ?
<Guest58637> :P
<DarkTan> hmmm...Bambix has be gone a long time...
<shadeslayer> man Xfce is LIGHT
<Guest58637> yup
<AimoParru> I tried upgrade:
<Guest58637> lemme see
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: downgrading Konsole in Jaunty, fixes a problem with Yakuake splits
<AimoParru> sudo apt-get upgrade
<AimoParru> Reading package lists... Done
<AimoParru> Building dependency tree
<AimoParru> Reading state information... Done
<DarkTan> dan spam bots....
<AimoParru> The following packages have been kept back:
<AimoParru>   akregator kaddressbook kdebluetooth kdepim-kresources kdepim-strigi-plugins
<AimoParru>   kdepim-wizards kmail knotes kontact korganizer ktimetracker libkdepim4
<shadeslayer> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<AimoParru>   libkholidays4 libkleo4 libkpgp4 libksieve4 libmimelib4 phonon-backend-xine
<AimoParru>   plasmoid-quickaccess
<AimoParru> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 19 not upgraded.
<DarkTan> shadeslayer: yes, it is small and doesn't have a whole bunch of stuff with it
<Guest58637> he left  a long time ago :P
<Pici> AimoParru: Please don't do that.
<vbgunz> aaroncampbell__: try apt-get dist-upgrade
<AimoParru> ?
<shadeslayer> AimoParru: !paste
<gnomefreak> AimoParru: please use pastebin
<Pici> !paste | AimoParru
<ubottu> AimoParru: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<shadeslayer> oops
<Guest58637> lol
<vbgunz> aaroncampbell__: sorry
<shadeslayer> XD
<AimoParru> Sorry
<vbgunz> AimoParru: try apt-get dist-upgrade
<Guest58637> he says it dont work
<Suiko> !joomla
<ubottu> joomla information can be had here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Joomla
<AimoParru> Yes, won't work
<Guest58637> jumla ?
<Guest58637> what about it?
<gnomefreak> AimoParru: dist-upgrade wont work? i saw you tried upgrade
<Suiko> has someone got any experience on joomla so far=
<Guest58637> :P no offense suiko but you always come in on strange topics :P XDXD
<Guest58637> yes i do
<Suiko> and how is it?
<Guest58637> fine its a CMS system for websites
<Suiko> easy to handle?
<Guest58637> but not too good for real websites
<Guest58637> more for news/blog stuff
<Guest58637> "articles"
<Guest58637> not websites that much
<Guest58637> nice thing is when you change something it changes the whole thing
<Guest58637> so like theme
<Guest58637> you dont have to go back through everything
<Guest58637> page
<Guest58637> and change it
<Guest58637> just one spot
<Guest58637> but i dont use it too much cuz i like real websites :)
<Suiko> well, that is natural; everything is trough outsourcing
<Guest58637> yu[
<Guest58637> *yup
<Suiko> i plan to use joomla in cooperation with ruby on rails
<Guest58637> thats a good idea :D
<Guest58637> i am more a php guy myself but ruby aint bad i must admit
<Guest58637> on rails at least
<Guest58637> if i had to use ruby might as wel just use c
<Suiko> yeah, its a nice invention
<Guest58637> yup
<Guest58637> most of my dev is with php, html & shell scripting
<Guest58637> its a killer, but hey its a job :)
<Suiko> i prefer c
<Suiko> but i am still learning =D
<Guest58637> hehehe
<Sens> AimoParru: Didn't work either.
<Guest58637> :(
<Guest58637> bummer
<Guest58637> who here likes kde 4 ?
<Guest58637> just out of curiosity
<Sens> Will there be problems downgrading from Kubuntu 8.10 to Kubuntu 8.04?
<MaGicKanGaRoo> magickangaroo
<Guest58637> dont downgrade
<Guest58637> just download
<Guest58637> there will be problems i assure you if you try to downgrade :P
<Guest58637> major major dependency hell
<Guest58637> you couldnt even do an apt-get hardly :P
<Guest58637> and you have to tweak repos :P
<Suiko> ohhh man, the new kde4* is a pain in the arse
<Guest58637> yup
<Guest58637> its ugly too
<Guest58637>  :P
<Suiko> my whole database is mixed up
<Guest58637> lol
<Suiko> cant find anything anymore
<Sens> Guest58637: I'd do a clean reinstall (leaving the /home-partition)
<Guest58637> hmm.. not bad idea
<Guest58637> just cp home dir
<Guest58637> btw
<Guest58637> did you know
<Guest58637> if you copy the home dir
<Guest58637> (hidden files included)
<AimoParru> Sens: Try to rename ~/.kde ~/.kde_old
<Suiko> i think i will install gentoo on my laptop now
<Guest58637> you are going to kill youself
<Guest58637> :P
<Guest58637> even debian is horrible :P
<AimoParru> Sens: and restart kde
<Suiko> well, on my desktop it works fine
<Guest58637> I wuz making a cutom debian spin the otherday
<Guest58637> and debian sucks
<Guest58637> you have to configure sudo by hand!
<Guest58637> :P
<Guest58637> and it looks like win2k :P
<Suiko> debian is nice too, but the install management is horrible
<Guest58637> yup
<Guest58637> nasty
<Guest58637> kpackage never wuz anything special :P
<Guest58637> i just got sick of it
<Guest58637> so i pulled together
<Suiko> in gentoo you know exaclly what you have and where you have what
<Guest58637> a web based database
<Guest58637> hmmm...
<Guest58637> do you have to compile from source?
<Suiko> y
<Guest58637>  :P
<Guest58637> i hate that :P
<Guest58637> pain in the arse
<Suiko> but therefore you have your scripts; dont you think?
<Guest58637> cuz it always gives erros
<Guest58637> ?
<Guest58637> scripts?
<Suiko> to compile your stuff
<Guest58637> yeah
<Guest58637> but they almost always fail
<Guest58637> 9 out of 10 :P
<Guest58637> and then you have to fix everything
<Guest58637> the deb was the best thing invted XDXD
<Guest58637> wait
<Guest58637> does gentoo have portage?
<Suiko> i had the same problem at start...but then i changed some preferences and baam it worked fine
<Suiko> y
<Suiko> yea
<Guest58637> use that :)
<Guest58637> slack has slapt-get
<Suiko> i do; i guess
<Guest58637> RH has yum rpm and apt-rpm
<Guest58637> but still i hate RH :P
<Suiko> radhat sucks balls
<Guest58637> yup
<Guest58637> i guess thats why we on kubuntu irc XDXD
<Suiko> gentoo is the one and only
<Guest58637> lol
<Suiko> well; i updated to 4.2
<Guest58637> *buntu does fine for me :) easy to use, sudo, apt-get :D
<Suiko> where is my mysql frontend?
<Guest58637> no clue
<Suiko> that is the problem
<Guest58637> Lol
<Suiko> i tried to install xampp
<Guest58637> see i am an ease of use guy. my job is to make linux easy to use.
<Guest58637> :)
<Suiko> but mysql is already running
<Suiko> w00t
<Sens> AimoParru: Thank you for your effort, but I'm done with KDE 4 so far. I'll use KDE 3.5 as long als KDE 4 isn't usable for everyday work.
<Guest58637> lol
<Guest58637> good for you
<Guest58637> :)
<Guest58637> im waiting for kde 5
<Guest58637> I was mad dissapointed with kde 4
<Guest58637> good timing too
<Suiko> kde4.* really isnt stable
<Guest58637> cuz kubuntu 8.04.2
<Guest58637> just came out
<Guest58637> yup
<Guest58637> kubuntu 8.04.2 just saves you upgrade time
<Sens> Guest58637: KDE 5 would be probably too long to wait for.
<Suiko> how can i kill mysql through the terminal?
<Guest58637> a few years
<Guest58637> hang on
<AimoParru> Sens: Ok. You're right, KDE 4.X ain't that goo yet
<Guest58637> ill find
<Guest58637> btw anyone every tried xkill?
<Guest58637> wonderful :)
<Suiko> mom i try it
<SlimeyPete> xkill is very handy.
<Guest58637> yup
<Sens> AimoParru: I hope that will change with KDE 4.2 respecrively Kubuntu 9.04
<Guest58637> damn
<Guest58637> yeah
<Guest58637> "/sbin/service mysqld restart"
<Suiko> nice
<Guest58637> without quotes
<Guest58637> thanks
<Guest58637> might not work
<Guest58637> but worht a shot
<Guest58637> you know
<Guest58637> someone should take a poll :D
<Suiko> how can i kill the mysql deamon?
<Guest58637> users under 18 of
<Guest58637> search
<Guest58637> kbuntu
<Guest58637> google it
<Suiko> dont have time, tell me
<Guest58637> "How can i stop/kill mysql daemon"
<giarca> Suiko: ps xa |grep mysql
<Guest58637> thats what I did :P
<giarca> Suiko: sudo kill -9 PID
<Guest58637> i just googled it
<Guest58637> :P
<Suiko> ahhh thanks
<giarca> np
<Guest58637> *buntu has to be the most popular unix based os on earth
<Guest58637> atm
<Sens> brb
<Guest58637> welll
<Guest58637> maybe mac is more popular
<dr_Willis> 'linux'  would be a better term - in your statement. :)
<Guest58637> LOL
<Guest58637> *nix based
<Guest58637> :)
<Guest58637> its more popular than FreeBSD
<Suiko> it will not die !
<Guest58637> XD
<Guest58637> yup
<Guest58637> btw
<Guest58637> windows outnumbers *nix 9:1
<Guest58637> on netbooks
<Guest58637> :(
<Guest58637> and thats only XP
<Guest58637> windows 7 comes out this summer :(
<Guest58637> and it runs better than XP on netbooks :(
<dr_Willis> Im running windows 7 now.
<Guest58637> LOL
<dr_Willis> I couldent get it to install on my netbook.
<Guest58637> why you here then XDXD
<Guest58637> well i got a ton of friends that got it
<dr_Willis> I got win7 on this box.. and wifes laptop right now.
<Suiko> windows 7?
<dr_Willis> it DOEs run better on it - then vista did
<Suiko> are you a msdnaa student?
<Guest58637> wun of my friends his head of win viena forums
<Guest58637> :P
<Guest58637> i am always molesting them XDXD
<dr_Willis> I do NOT plan on paying $200+ per machine just to get windows7
<Guest58637> LOL
<Guest58637> XD
<Guest58637> well trial only lasts till aug 31 right?
<dr_Willis> No idea.
<Guest58637> thats wut i heard
<Guest58637> d*mn microsh*t
<dr_Willis> I will either restore her pc back to vista - or perhaps buy 7 for her.. if she likes it..
<Guest58637> i am using Kubuntu 8.04.1 atm
<dr_Willis> but  if its like $200 - id just save up and buy her a whole new laptop :)
<Guest58637> lol
<Guest58637> uless they is 600 with win 7 :P
<dr_Willis> I  think the ms claims abouit netbooks will be overrated.
<Guest58637> lol
<Guest58637> we will see...
<dr_Willis> a $400 laptop is not going to get another $200 put in it - for windows7
<Guest58637> lol
<dr_Willis> Ill put Kubuntu on it . and call it Windows8
<Guest58637> hehehe
<Guest58637> you need to theme it
<Guest58637> :)
<Guest58637> then you can call it vista XDXD
<Guest58637> even tho all hate vista
<Guest58637> even vista users :P
<dr_Willis> she ran windows95 inside virtualbox on linux.. for  close to 2 years...
<Guest58637> LOL
<Guest58637> thats a windows fanatic
<Guest58637> :P
<Guest58637> windows sucks
<Suiko> man, i hate this new kubuntu !
<Guest58637> yup
<Guest58637> all do :D
<Guest58637> xcept for a few M$ loves XD
<dr_Willis> Demand a refund!
<Guest58637> LOL
<Guest58637> yup
<Guest58637> here is your 0.00 refund :)
<Guest58637> XDXD
<Suiko> get me bill gates
<Suiko> he is behind this all !
<Guest58637> hehehe
<Guest58637> well im gonna leave, got some progrmmin to do, maybe back later dis afternoon
<Guest58637> cyz
<Suiko> he created a "rival" that sucks so much that everyone goes back to his evil breed
<Guest58637> lol
<user123> hallo
<user123> deutsche hier
<Pici> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<user123> ?
<Pici> :)
<AimoParru> I tried a big paste
<AimoParru> What to do next=
<AimoParru> aptitude almost works
<AimoParru> Hmm, is this the paste?
<AimoParru> http://paste.ubuntu.com/122866/
<Sens> user123: Schon, aber für Diskussionen auf Deutsch gibt's den Kannal: #kubuntu-de.
<juanescobarsamur> ¿Como tengo que hacer para comenzar Mysql Administrador?(How I have to do to start to use MYSQL Administrator?)
<DarkTan> ! esp juanescobarsamur
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DarkTan> !esp juanescobarsamur
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DarkTan> ...
<DarkTan> !esp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esp
 * DarkTan gives up
<fabio_> como entro na sala br?
<Sens> CU!
<Suiko> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Suiko> nothing works correctly
<Suiko> nor server; nor interfaces
<fabio_> hum?
<Suiko> and no backends
<fabio_> i want enter in room br
<SlimeyPete> !brazil
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<gray_> does anyone know how to keep conky from minimizing when i click show desktop??
<Suiko> i guess; kubuntu in his current version is just good for beginners, ordinary user and porn
<DarkTan> o_0
<user123> Sens : ja habe ihn schon gefunden
<SlimeyPete> gray_: try in #conky ?
<gray_> thank slimeypete
<SlimeyPete> Suiko: the previous version of kubuntu is rather a lot more reliable & functional
<fabio_> thank you
<linuske> Bonjour !
<linuske> COmment rejoint on le canal ubuntu?
<benny_> Hi, I try to upgrade 8.10 to kde 4.2
<benny_> however, only some packages appear of 4.2
<benny_> upgrade then removes kdm, ....
<benny_> are the instructions on http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 no longer correct ?
<AimoParru> benny_: I'm having same problems.
<AimoParru> I don't know the answer yet
<benny_> it looks like the repository no longer has the base package
<benny_> only som applications still live there like kmail and akregator, ....
<AimoParru> Could it be the reason?!?!
<benny_> but doing upgrade of only those breaks the system
<AimoParru> oh deer!
<Jampiter> Hi
<Jampiter> Where abouts are the default system sounds kept in KDE 4.2?
<sampattuzzi> I'm trying to upgrade to kde 4.2 on intrepid but I can't upgrade because there are dependency errors.
<sampattuzzi> I had neon updates installed previously
<benny_> It looks like http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/binary-amd64/
<benny_> is not correct
<knusperfrosch> hi!
<benny_> the packages fail to list eg the new networkmanager for kde 4.2
<knusperfrosch> i installed qt-4.5 from a ppa. how can i get rid of it?
<Jampiter> Where abouts are the default system sounds kept in KDE 4.2?
<knusperfrosch> i removed the ppa from my surces-list but packages aren't downgraded automatically
<knusperfrosch> is there some option for apt-get?
<benny_> is it not apt-get update
<benny_> then apt-get upgrade ?
<knusperfrosch> i need apt-get downgrade ;)
<knusperfrosch> qt4.5 packages are kept unless there is some newer version
<benny_> I just downgraded after failed 4.2 upgrade, and I used upgrade ;-)
<Jampiter> Where abouts are the default system sounds kept in KDE 4.2? Does anybody know?
<benny_> Jampiter: locate sound
<Suiko> is cedega open source or not?
<knusperfrosch> how do i get exact package versions in apt-get upgrade?
<benny_> gives me /usr/share/sounds/KDE-Sys-Log-In-Short.ogg
<sampattuzzi> Suiko: not
<knusperfrosch> benny_: right, apt-get upgrade does it. aptitude not.
<sampattuzzi> adding the repos from the kubuntu site for 4.2 and all I get is a message telling me that packages are being kept back.
<Jampiter> Thanks benny_
<AlbaT> hi ppl
<AlbaT> has anyone had problem with slow download speed
<SlimeyPete> hi
<AlbaT> i installed a ftprush with wine and speed is only 1 mb/s
<AlbaT> but with kftp i get 8mb/s
<AlbaT> same place
<AlbaT> can anyone tell me where is catsh?
<Rioting_pacifist> im getting errors running almost any program, gdb keeps mentioning "/lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2" how do i fix this?
<Penguiniator> Does anyone know if bash 4.0 will be backported to 8.04?
<Rioting_pacifist> !find /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2
<ubottu> Package/file /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 does not exist in intrepid
<Rioting_pacifist> Penguiniator: i doubt it it may be in some ppas though
<Rioting_pacifist> !find ld-linux-x86-64.so.2
<ubottu> File ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 found in libc6, libc6-dbg
<Penguiniator> Rioting_pacifist: thanks
<ForzaPalermo> hey guys i have a question. i just bought two 1.5tb harddrives
<ForzaPalermo> i would like to raid or lvm them... what is better, and then how can i go ahead and do that... i dont want the OS installed on the two hds
<dr_Willis> I thought you could raid a lvm.. or use lvm on a raid...
<dr_Willis> or somthing like that. :)
<dr_Willis> id just use one.. and use the other to backup to on a regular basis...
<dr_Willis> but im lazy
<ForzaPalermo> i dunno, i just want to implenet one or the other so the drives are seen as one volume
<Rioting_pacifist> ForzaPalermo: what do you want lvm offers many, features, raid offers a performance vs stability trade off ?
<Rioting_pacifist> ForzaPalermo: if you want it too look like 1 big 3tb drive, then raid0 will give you a performance boost at the expense that if either drive breaks all you data is lost
<Rioting_pacifist> ForzaPalermo: both are fairly easy to do with the alt install CD but i recomend you give raid (i think wikipedia has a good article, you can only setup 1 or 0 simply on 2 drives though) and lvm (the lvm howto may be good) pages a read to figure out what you want 1st
<AlbaT> i have raid utility wiht my mobo
<AlbaT> but yeah if some of those hdds broke all data is lost
<i3ooi3oo> AlbaT: is it software based or hardware based
<AlbaT> better if you leave them as different
<i3ooi3oo> because many mobo support software raid not true hardware raids
<AlbaT> but does anyone have answer to my question
<AlbaT> why i get so slow speed in ftprush
<Rioting_pacifist> AlbaT: it depends what raid you are running
<leon__> hi all, I want to remove kubuntu (kde3) from a partition and enlarge another (kde4) by the removed one. can anyone pls advise?
<Rioting_pacifist> leon__: which kubuntu do you have installed
<leon__> Rioting_pacifist: both 8.04 and 8.10 at the mo
<leon__> sda1=win, sdb1=8.04, sdb6=8.10
<leon__> kept original (8.04) 'till I was happy that all my dev stuff worked properly on 8.10
<dr_Willis> gparted can delete/resize.. be carefull with grub.. you are letting 8.10 controll grub?
<leon__> and had moved all over to it
<dr_Willis> problem with resizing is it MIGHT change the uuid's and confuse grub and the fstab files
<leon__> i think it's the 8.10, lemme quickly check...
<AlbaT> Rioting_pacifist i dont use any raid just linux hdd 300g sata drive
<leon__> yep, 8.10 now controlling
<leon__> i was thinking to delete 8.04 and enlarge 8.10 by what i gain from the delete?
<leon__> am a bit worried that the 8.10 sits in extended, or shouldn't I be?
<vali> dsfg
<vali> sdfg
<vali> df
<vali> g
<vali> sdf
<vali> gsd
<vali> fg
<vali> sdfg
<vali> sdf
<dr_Willis> cat on the keyboard?
<dr_Willis> or did you fall asleep
<fosco__> vali: switch off the cat :-)
<dr_Willis> leon__,  shouldent matter what partition its in
<dr_Willis> You could delete the 8.04 and just move /home to  the new space
<Rioting_pacifist> leon__: i was going to ask about that why is it on 6? anything real between the disks
<leon__> Rioting_pacifist: just the way i installed 8.10 at the time
<leon__> b1 and 2 were the original 8.04 install
<leon__> had to move postgreSQL with all my data and didn't want to take too much of a chance, I guess
<leon__> but all that working well now
<leon__> dr_Willis: so, delete sdb1 and 2, then create a /home partition in the space, then move current home to that new space?
<leon__> guys, gotta run to fetch someone quickly, brb (30mins or so), thanks so far dr_Willis and Rioting_pacifist
<dr_Willis> leon__,  You dont have to delete them...
<dr_Willis> oh well :) he could have a /home and a /stuff ;)
<Rioting_pacifist> yeah but it makes a much cleaner setup if theres nothing to lose to delete then and have just /home
<Rioting_pacifist> im getting errors running almost any program, gdb keeps mentioning "/lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2" how do i fix this?
<Jampiter> What is the name of the KDE4 screensaver package?
<vbgunz> quick screen question
<vbgunz> going through man screen, I keep missing how when I create a new region, how to actually make it useful
<vbgunz> how can I get a bash prompt in the new region?
<dr_Willis> Hmm Not sure. :)
<dr_Willis> most of the screen docs ive everf seen sort of skip over the complex stuff like that
<Rioting_pacifist> brb my hdd died (stupid mobo)
<leon__> dr_Willis: Rioting_pacifist - tks for the heads-up, appreciate
<Rioting_pacifist> np, resizing and rearanging should work fine, but as always backup any important stuff, probably tar it up then stick it on the windows drive
<SuperTonkies> Do I need to try to install my manufactor's audio ? Or is leaving it at the defaults OK ?
<palaiokwstas> how can i mount an internal hd in kde4 forever if i hadn't done it on installation?
<palaiokwstas> in system settings there is no more that choice
<fosco__> palaiokwstas, set that drive in /etc/fstab file
<palaiokwstas> thanks fosco__
<jussi01> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<martijn81> i would leave it at the defaults
<solifugus> who actually supports kubuntu?
<ubuntu_> holla
<ubuntu_> kubuntu
<DasKreech> !hola
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hola
<DasKreech> !hi | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<DasKreech> solifugus: A fair amount of people here
<solifugus> DasKreech: ok.. great.. I thank them for their work.. does anyone know when kde 4.2 will be considered stable in kubuntu?
<solifugus> roughly?
<DasKreech> solifugus: Probably when It's released by KDE
<solifugus> ah.. ok
<DasKreech> Which about a month ago
<Slartibartfast> huh? ... So you think kde 4.2 is not yet released ?
<Tm_T> Slartibartfast: it is
<DasKreech> Slartibartfast: his question was when would it be considered stable by Kubuntu
<Slartibartfast> yes i thought so ... http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.2/index.php  ... maybe a misunderstanding but it looked like if you were saying it first had to be released by kde
<Slartibartfast> running jaunty already on my desktop and it really looks great
<Slartibartfast> with kde 4..2
<DasKreech> Slartibartfast: I was saying whenever it's released bu KDE
<DasKreech> followed by that happened a month ago
<DasKreech> solifugus: If you would like to try out KDE 4.2 the link is in the topic
<Slartibartfast> OK .. Sorry DasKreech, seems i misread your comments
<Slartibartfast> Seems KDE 4.2 is now also already in the back-ports repostories
<Slartibartfast> for 8.10
<Rioting_pacifist>  im getting "0x0000003000009a1a in ?? () from /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2" from gdb, how do i reinstall ld-linux-x86-64.so
<deus_> hey
<deus_> Does anybody know in kubuntu how I swich between my usb headset and my boxes? I can see both my soundcard and my headset, but I don't know how to switch to my headset
<BluesKaj> deus, look in alsamixer, make sure your line out is unmuted
<deus_> BluesKaj: hm, how do I get there? via the graphical interface or via the command prompt?
<BluesKaj> deus, type alsamixer in the terminal
<jonah> hey guys - i've had kubuntu 8.10 for a while now and i want to install on a new computer. but in order to get kde 4.2 do you still have to add the testing repos/launchpad repos etc in and remove 4.1 - it all seems abit messy. is there anywhere i can download an iso of kubuntu which is upto date 8.10 with kde 4.2 and default repos etc?
<Daskreech2> jonah: I thnk that 4.2 is in packports now
<Daskreech2> So you should be able to install enable that repo in adept and update
<deus_> BluesKaj: there is no such thing as 'line out', but there is something that's called 'line'
<jonah> Daskreech2, that would be good, if i could install from cd and then it just updated without all these launchpad and testing repos in there. also amarok new version which you currently have to add different repos for
<deus_> BluesKaj: I think he selects my audio card as output device, but he should use my usb headset
<Daskreech2> jonah: I don't think that's in backports.
<Daskreech2> jonah: It's currently at the stage that KDE 4.0 was. Interesting for those who want to use it but shouldn't be given to users who don't expect it
<Assurbanipal> hi, i am running kubuntu 8,10 with kde 4,2. is there  a way that the "open with" dialog box of firefox shows me the program list instead of getting me to browse through my drive?
<BluesKaj> deus_, line is usually line out , llok for a seperate line , just to be sure
<BluesKaj> look
<deus_> BluesKaj: 'line' was indeed muted, I increaded the volume of line
<BluesKaj> deus_ , I meant to say look for a seperate line in
<deus_> BluesKaj: there is no 'line in'
<BluesKaj> line in is usually unmuted , without a vol ctrl, but not always..depends on the audio card
<deus_> BluesKaj: when I scroll through the options, I can only see options related to my sound card. Nowhere they mention my logitech *USB*  headset
<BluesKaj> on board soundcard or pci ?
<deus_> BluesKaj: on board
<BluesKaj> deus_, that is probably a seperate issue , did your headset come with a cd /driver for windows ? If so you might find one for linux
<deus_> BluesKaj: I'm quite sure kubuntu recognizes my headset
<deus_> at least its listed on the system under audio settings
<deus_> BluesKaj: all I need to to CHANGE the audio output device from my sound card to my headset
<deus_> Windows has a very easy option: sound input output devices->set audio device. I suppose there is something similar for kubuntu, isn't there?
<BluesKaj> deus_ aplay -l , see if the headset is listed
<deus_> When I look at the kmix mixer, I see 2 tabs: 1. my soundcard for my boxes, and 2. my usb headset. Also aplay -l perfectly displays both my sound card AND my headset
<solifugus> Is kubuntu 9.04 very usable or bugy?
<iulianpojar> you can install kde 4.2 in kubuntu 8.10 , and its very stable
<BluesKaj> deus_, try this , altho you may need run the command each time you decide to change audio setups: asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard"
<BluesKaj> deus_, for your USB set up use the name given in the aplay-l listing and the same goes for your onboard when you want to change back
<deus_> BluesKaj: well at least the sound is now coming from my headset. You wonder whether ubuntu still lives in the middle ages. why can't you just select this in a menu?
<deus_> BluesKaj: problem is not yet completely resolved. When I say something, the microphone records this and I can hear my voice on my headphones: not convenient. Furthermore the program teamspeak still thinks there is no headset
<BluesKaj> deus_, dunno, there maybe a GUI setup for exactly that, but not using USB for sound I haven't relly looked into it ...try google linux or USB sound in adept search and see what comes up .
<leon__> hey all, how come gparted sees NOTHING on a disk with Linux partitions on it?
<leon__> i know they're there cos i'm running off them now!
<DasKreech> leon__: Maybe it's locked? I always run Gparted from a Live Cd
<mandy> como les va
<DasKreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mandy> hi
<mandy> how are you
<mandy> hi robinr
<skole> I need some help. I'm currently in madagascar installing kubuntu on PCs in schools here. But the machiens don't have internett. I need to download a package (libdvdcss) with all its dependencies and put them on a CD. What to do?
<DasKreech> Hi
<DasKreech> skole: packages.ubuntu.com
<fosco__> skole, go to pakcages.ubuntu.com and dowload the package and all its dependencies
<DasKreech> skole: Once you have them you can put them in the directory /var/cache/apt/archives and then apt-get install them
<DasKreech> skole: You may want to look into setting up a local repo
<mandy> espak spanish?
<DasKreech> !es | mandy
<ubottu> mandy: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<skole> ok I try
<mandy> i need help
<jamesjedimaster> mandy> i suggest you to clear your questions at #ubuntu-mx or kubuntu-es
<martijn81> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jamesjedimaster> i'm on that channles too
<mandy> please wait a moment
<palaiokwstas> on fstab i mount an ntfs partition with umask=0022, but mount lists the partition as rw
<palaiokwstas> although, i cannot write
<palaiokwstas> is just a bug in mount? or i am wrong?
<palaiokwstas> (is 0022 = ro) ?
<skole> A serach returns no packages found. The package in question is libdvdcss2
<jamesjedimaster> palaiokwstas> do you have the module kernel to write on ntfs?
<mandy> i need help witk pidgin
<mandy> with
<palaiokwstas> jamesjedimaster: well, i also have mounted another ntfs with umask=007 and am able to write
<DasKreech> mandy: What do you need ?
<DasKreech> Does ntfs care about umaske?
<DasKreech> skole: It's not on the normal repos
<DasKreech> !dvd > skole
<ubottu> skole, please see my private message
<palaiokwstas> DasKreech: 007 - i can write, 0022 i cannot, i suppose it cares. although, when i type mount i see in both partitions "rw"
<jamesjedimaster> palaiokwstas: did you install ntfs-config?
<cj__> so i'm having a hard time getting icons on my desktop. it always comes out as a black dot. how do i fix this?
<jamesjedimaster> palaiokwstas: open ntfs config tool in Applications>System Tools and enable read/write support for internal volumes.
<palaiokwstas> thank you jamesjedimaster, ill try
<jamesjedimaster> palaiokwstas: another thing: 022 only the owner can write on ntfs
<DasKreech> cj__: Which KDE ?
<mandy> alguien me puede ayudar con pidgin?
<DasKreech> mandy: escribo /join #ubuntu-es
<jamesjedimaster> mandy> post your question or post it in spanish at #ubuntu-es
<DasKreech> ok I think mandy is ok now
<DasKreech> cj__: open Konqueror and go help -> about KDE
<cj__> 4.2
<DasKreech> Ok
<DasKreech> What do you want on the Desktop ?
<cj__> firefox or what ever shortcut i might need
<DasKreech> Ok Do you have files in the Desktop Directory you want? or you would just like those launchers ?
<cj__> just the launchers
<DasKreech> Ok one second let me try something
<cj__> I've been using ubuntu 8.04 for the last year and I'm trying to learn this to swap them out
<DasKreech> Hmm I know how I do it but there should be an easier way ...
<noren> hi all
<DasKreech> hi noren
<DasKreech> cj__: ok Looks like a .desktop file works best
<noren> DasKreech: in screen saver ssetting how can i add more screen saver  i am not getting that option
<DasKreech> noren: Don't know if that option is there. I think screensavers aren't installed by default look for the screensavers package
<skole> How can I download libdvdcss2 and all its dependencies and sub-dependencies?
<DasKreech> cj__: I can just drag the Firefox executabe there but then I don't get a pretty firefox icon
<DasKreech> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<noren> skole: apt get install
<DasKreech> skole: ^^^^
<cj__> so it sounds like I may just have to leave it where it is or do the .desktop file
<skole> But I need to put all those packages on a CD. Im going to install all of this on computers in africa without internet
<DasKreech> cj__: can you try something for me?
<DasKreech> You have kickoff?
<cj__> sure
<DasKreech> the default KDE 4 menu?
<cj__> not sure
<DasKreech> Withthe tabs and the search bar at the top
<cj__> i believe so. It looks like you described
<noren> DasKreech: if i could increase my web surfing speed in konqueror ??
<DasKreech> cj__: drag somethign from ther to the desktop
<DasKreech> noren: ha ha Similar discussion going on in #kubuntu-devel if you want to join it
<cj__> all it does is leave the little black dot. I can resize it or x it out but thats it. I cant use it to connect
<noren> lemme check
<jonah> Daskreech2, ok cool so i don't have to add any repos if i install fresh now, i can just tick the extras in software sources and bang, kde 4.2!!??
<DasKreech> cj__: Hmm ok
<DasKreech> alt+F2 -> dolphin /usr/bin
<DasKreech> cj__: actaully
<DasKreech> You get a black dot?
<DasKreech> What happens when you resize it?
<noren> DasKreech: no    help thre
<DasKreech> ah well I don't know of any personal tips to get it faster
<DasKreech> Webkit should help but that's still buggy
<DasKreech> maybe try !opera  ?
<slow-motion> hi
<cj__> when I resize it the black dot just gets bigger. Doesnt change outside that though
<DasKreech> cj__: Werid
<DasKreech> I get a button with icon and everythign
<cj__> I'm reading the basics right now. I think I'm on a good track to figuring this thing out.
<DasKreech> cj__: try remove the launcher add it back
<cj__> you mean delete the black dot and do it again? I've done that a number of times with the same result
<DasKreech> cj__: No delete the Appication menu
<cj__> oic. Like delete firefox and reinstall it?
<DasKreech> cj__: No
<DasKreech> Ha ha ok lets try this a simpler way
<DasKreech> right click and create a new panel
<cj__> sorry man. still new to this
<DasKreech> right click on the panel and add widgets
<DasKreech> filter for lance
<DasKreech> add the lancelot menu
<DasKreech> let me know when you have done tat
<DasKreech> that
<cj__> ok. I opened the new panel then went to add widgets but its not showing a lancelot menu when i search for it
<DasKreech> hmm
<DasKreech> ok
<cj__> i do have some application launchers. would that help?
<yokto> Hi i've tried updateing to kde 4.2 from the ppa experimental repo. but it doesn't work because there are important packages missing for instance kdebase-runtime. or did i miss some thing?
<DasKreech> cj__: Sure.. the first one
<DasKreech> yokto: no just try installing that one by itself
<DasKreech> yokto: Or do a dist-upgrade instead of a normal upgrade
<deus_> BluesKaj: thnx for your help with the usb headset
<DasKreech> cj__: try pulling from that one instead
<deus_> still not fixed, but a bit closer to what I want
<DasKreech> cj__: You should have a lancelot though I wonder if yo uhave 4.2 widgets
<cj__> i'll see if there are any updates i'm missing. its the only thing I can think of. I'm going to go through the tutorial
<yokto> yea i tried that of course but the problem is aptitude doesn't find a >=kdebase-runtime-4.1.96 there is only 4.1.4
<cj__> thanks for your help
<DasKreech> yokto: woah That's a problem :) you did sudo apt-get update of course?
<yokto> yes
<yokto> i looked through the package list manually and i couldn't find it either
<skole> Is it possible to list up all the packages a package needs to run (dependencies) with all the sub-dependencies?
<DasKreech> skole: yes
<DasKreech> yokto: let me see your sources.list
<DasKreech> skole: apt-cache depends <package>
<yokto> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep ppa
<yokto> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<DasKreech> skole: man apt-cache it should be useful
<DasKreech> yokto: you can just grep ppa /etc/apt/sources.list :)
<yokto> yes true
<DasKreech> apt-cache policy kdebase-runtime
<DasKreech> Which repo is it coming from ?
<yokto> perhaps it helps when i say that i use 64 bit
<yokto> amd64
<mandy> hi i need help with kopete
<yokto> yes it doesn't show up but kmail 4.2 shows up if i do the same thing with kmail
<DasKreech> mandy: hi :)
<DasKreech> yokto: Umm try enabling backports on the sources and see what that does
<giarca> Ubufox is useful or not? (Ubuntu Firefox extension)
<DasKreech> giarca: On Kubuntu? no
<giarca> yes
<giarca> DasKreech: I love that no
<giarca> go erase
<DasKreech> If you have Gnome installed on Ubuntu and you use firefox it's useful
<yokto> I think it's just not there lock for your self
<yokto> wget http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<DasKreech> other than that it's not
<yokto> grep "Package: kdebase-runtime" Packages
<DasKreech> yokto: Ok can you jump to #kubuntu-devel and inform them?
<yokto> ok
<yokto> ok you where right they said it's in the backports
<yokto> how do i activate that?
<DasKreech> open adept click on sources  -> Edit Software sources -> updates -> backports
<yokto> its not there there s only important security, recommended, pre-released, unsupported
<DasKreech> Hmm hold on :)
<DasKreech> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<DasKreech> yokto: it's unsupported updates
<yokto> ok now i works thank you very much
<DasKreech> yokto: Cool
<sinep> Hey.
<DasKreech> !hi | sinep
<ubottu> sinep: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<sinep> I am having a problem with Amarok 2.0.1.
<DasKreech> ok
<sinep> I do not know what name Amarok's GUI has for its elements, but they are not displaying at all.
<sinep> The three columns are not there at all.
<DasKreech> three coloumns?
<sinep> Collection(and some other options)\Trac Information\Playlist
<sinep> The play bar at the top is the only visible element
<DasKreech> sinep: Ah I'm totally out of Amarok mind space right now
<DasKreech> Maybe ask in #amarok ?
<sinep> Ah, ok. Thanks. ^_^
<sinep> When I figure it out, I will let you know in case this isn't an individual case.
<sinep> Bye
<sinep> Hey.
<DasKreech> Yes?
<sinep> Ach, Konversation. :p
<sinep> Sorry
<noren> bye guys
<sinep> #amarok appears dead. I guess I will go back to google. :) Later.
<noren> sinep: what is the prob i am using amarok
<glow_wolf> How ddo you setup a 56k dialup account in 8.10 with out a internet connection
<anup> hhi anybody  here 2 be my friend
<DasKreech> !ppp
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<DasKreech> !ot | anup
<ubottu> anup: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<anup> i'm a    completely new  user 2 linux
<DasKreech> anup: Welcome to Kubuntu and Linux!
<lcampagn> I can't install kubuntu-desktop in 8.10 (using ppa repos):  "phonon-backend-xine: Conflicts: kde-icons-oxygen (< 4:4.1.73) but 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 is to be installed"
<lcampagn> Anybody else seeing this?
<StR|Sangreal> pls where are the wallpaper files downloaded from kde-look stored by default?
<DasKreech> ~/.kde/share/wallpapers
<AimoParru> lcampagn: You should enable Unsupported updates
<AimoParru> Edit software sources -> Updates -> Unsupported sources
<AimoParru> Edit software sources -> Updates -> Unsupported updates
<lcampagn> HM! What's that look like in apt/sources.list?
<lcampagn> It's a pretty bare system right now
<lcampagn> I've got the PPA repo and deb http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu/ intrepid main restricted universe multiverse
<AimoParru> hmm. good question
<lcampagn> ..maybe intrepid-updates? I'll try that.
<AimoParru> backports i thinks
<AimoParru> backports i think
<AimoParru> deb http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-backports restricted main multiverse universe
<slow-motion> n8
<lcampagn> cool, backports seems to have fixed it. Thanks very much!
<AimoParru> You're welcome
<lcampagn> Seems like that would be useful to have on the kubuntu announcement for KDE4.2? Unless I'm just blind and it's already there..
<chairman> can i sync my blackberry curve 8330 on kubuntu
<ubuntu__> Hola!!
<ubuntu__> Alguiien que hable español?
<DasKreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<woozle> Is printing supposed to be working in ku9 Alpha 4? Or is that still in progress?
<anup> how dod iknow my KDE version
<anup> please tell me
<lcampagn> In almost any KDE application, you can look under Help -> About KDE
<wrinkliez> i wish theyd get rid of the dragon :/
<DasKreech> lca
<musical> hi folks!
<AimoParru> lcampagn: Did you mean the backports thing by announcement?
<cuznt> "Suppose you were an idiot. And suppose you were a member of Congress. But I repeat myself." - Mark Twain
<musical> a question: Im using kubuntu 8.1, Dolphin and Konqueror have suddenly slowed to a crawl! Thunar works normally. Any ideas?
<compilerwriter> I seem to have a perpetually minimized window showing in my destop switcher any ideas on how to bring it forward so that I can close it.  Restarting X doesn't seem to work.
<enhazed> hello
<enhazed> could someone help me with configuring internet connection sharing from ubuntu 8.10 to win xp via wlan? Thank you...
<enhazed> couldn't find anything that works via google so this is my last resort :)
<musical> enhazed: are you using DSL ?
<enhazed> no, net comes in through lan
<musical> well a small switch would allow you to add on as many computers as the switch has ports
<musical> lan to switch - switch to other puters
<tutti_> hello everybody
<musical> if you get your ip adresses via DHCP, its even easier
<Jampiter> This image shows more than one pack in KDE Wallpaper http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/54/KDE_4.png . Are these available on the internet?
<Jampiter> I do not have them
<musical> hope this helps, enhazed
<enhazed> well, i'll try to read up on some more documentation and if it doesn't work i'll be back with questions, i guess. thanks :)
<musical> np
<musical> Im experiencing a problem. Im using kubuntu 8.1. Dolphin and/or Konqueror have suddenly slowed to a crawl! Thunar works normally. Any ideas?
<julio> boa tarde
<wildbat> ^^/
<Jampiter> This image shows more than one pack in KDE Wallpaper http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/54/KDE_4.png . Are these available on the internet?
<julio> estou configurando o KNetworkManager e não estou encontrando Configure Dial-Up Connections...'.
<julio> alguem pode me ajudar
<jussi01> julio: english only please
<jussi01> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jussi01> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jussi01> (can never make out the difference...)
<maco> jussi01: see that a with a ~ on top? those dont happen in spanish
<julio> sorry, idont speak english
<maco> jussi01: only n's get that (ñ) so if you see it on any other letter, it's portuguese
<jussi01> maco: ahh, thnnks :)
<jussi01> !pt | julio
<ubottu> julio: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<julio> obrigado
<maco> i assume obrigado = arigatou
<javitunes> hey noob here
<javitunes> how this work?????
<maco> you ask questions, people who can answer and are at their computers do so
<maco> when you get good at it, you become an answer-giver
<javitunes> thx for the first answers
<javitunes> can i install cod 2 on kubuntu?
<yao_ziyuan> can anyone with kde3 help me comple and make a deb package for qtcuve/kde3 at http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=40492 ?
<StR|Sangreal> pls what do i need to enable google gadgets in plasma?
<v6lur> hi. when trying to send a note to another kubuntu machine on lan, knotes says: "Communication error: connection actively refused"
<v6lur> how can i send the note?
<v6lur> (kubuntu 8.04, kde 3.5.10)
<yao_ziyuan> is anyone using kde3?
<drbobb> sure.
<yao_ziyuan> drbobb: can you help me compile a kde3 style?
<drbobb> never done that.
<yao_ziyuan> drbobb: i can teach you step by step
<drbobb> so why ask me for help?
<StR|Sangreal> !flood | drbobb
<ubottu> drbobb: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<drbobb> huh?
<StR|Sangreal> oh sry, wrong window
<StR|Sangreal> pls accept my apology
<yao_ziyuan> drbobb: because i can't install kde3 dev packages
<drbobb> why can't you?
<yao_ziyuan> drbobb: i'm in kubuntu 8.10 and it no longer provides kde3/qt3 dev packages
<yao_ziyuan> which are required to compile kde3/qt3 apps
<Guest95789> hi, i have a problem installing opera, can somebody help me please,look, thanks http://pastebin.com/d269ca40e
<drbobb> so install 8.04 in virtualbox (for instance)
<xain> Hello everyone.
<claydoh> yao_ziyuan: not true, I compile kmymoney2 (kde3 app) in 8.10
<yao_ziyuan> claydoh: how did you install kde3 dev packages?
<xain> Is it possible to increase the performance of the Intel 945gma chipset?
<yao_ziyuan> drbobb: ok if you don't help me...
<drbobb> sorry but the time i have to spare isn't so excessive
<HappySmileMan> Anyone know of any ways to reduce RAM usage on Kubuntu, like any unnecessary services or something... I have 512MB RAM and am pretty much constantly using like 4-500MB of swap, it gets incredibly slow to use my comp with Firefox
<Guest95789> hi, i have a problem installing opera, can somebody help me please,look, thanks http://pastebin.com/d269ca40e
<claydoh> yao_ziyuan: the main package is kdelibs4-dev don't  let the '4' fool  you
<zer0o> any idea how to get rid of wga on vista?
<zer0o> sorry, that was offtopic...
<zer0o> indeed...
<yao_ziyuan> claydoh: i realized something else so i close this topic now
<drbobb> HappySmileMan: get some more RAM for your box, you'll be glad you did
<olskolirc> hey can anyone tell me how I can go back to my kubuntu boot up splash stuff?  I'm stuck with this mythbuntu when i boot down and boot up.  I uninstalled mythbuntu-desktop but its still in the sessions menu.  I'm on Intrepid
<boboso> does anyone know of any data recovery software that works well?
<PSiL0> !kubuntu | zer0o
<ubottu> zer0o: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<PSiL0> there's the fix for vista wga ^^
<olskolirc> how do i go back to my kubuntu boot up splashes
<wildbat> boboso: easy recovery ? ;p
<PSiL0> olskolirc: alt-f2->"login manager"->(4)Themes
<olskolirc> what is the (4)
<olskolirc> PSiL0,
<olskolirc> got it thanks PSiL0
<olskolirc> no not that screen PSiL0 I'm talking about the one that makes you wait while the meter boots over - its stuck on mythbuntu how do i get it back to Kubuntu
<PSiL0> olskolirc: Oh, that.... hmm, good question.. I don't know the answer to that one..
<olskolirc> how do I take the mythbuntu out of my selected sessions at the login screen PSiL0 ?  I uninstalled mythbuntu-desktop and even the entry is still there
<PSiL0> olskolirc: Since I never used mythbuntu, I cannot say that I can be any of help, sorry..
<oliver__> .
<StR|Sangreal> pls where are downloaded wallpapers located by default?
<olskolirc> /usr/share/wallpaper StR|Sangreal
#kubuntu 2009-02-26
<olskolirc> ~/.kde/share/wallpapers$ StR|Sangreal
<kaddi> i keep having trouble with plasma on kde 4.2 everyting worked fine till yesterday, now i get the following message when i try to activate any desktop effect:
<kaddi> Failed to activate desktop effects using the given configuration options. Settings will be reverted to their previous values.
<kaddi> Check your X configuration. You may also consider changing advanced options, especially changing the compositing type.
<kaddi> i haven't changed anything in x configuration where should i start to check for changes?
<SJr|Work>  Whenever I leave my X-session for a console then come back my console never re-appears I have to do a CTRL+ALT+BKSP to get myself all straigtened out.
 * DaddyLonglegs can't update to KDE 4.2 :(
<voglster> anyone have experience with setting up bluetooth audio in kubuntu?
<StR|Sangreal> StR|Sangreal feels sorry for DaddyLonglegs :(
<voglster> i dont know where to start and googling hast really helped much
<kaddi> where do i ged the debugging symbols for kopete?
<DaddyLonglegs> StR|Sangreal: Can you please help me update it? A couple of guys tried last night, but they didn't succeed.
<StR|Sangreal> kubuntu intrepid?
<DaddyLonglegs> Yes.
<StR|Sangreal> were you recommended a website how to upgrade?
<DaddyLonglegs> Yes. http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<musical> Im experiencing a problem. Im using kubuntu 8.1. Dolphin and/or Konqueror have suddenly slowed to a crawl! Thunar works normally. Any ideas?
<StR|Sangreal> followed?
<DaddyLonglegs> Yes.
<StR|Sangreal> and?
<StR|Sangreal> no result?
<DaddyLonglegs> Adept keeps saying "Failed" when trying to connect to PPA and some official repos.
<StR|Sangreal> 1. sudo apt-get remove koffice-data-kde4 package kdeplasma-addons
<DaddyLonglegs> Sure.
<StR|Sangreal> 2 add repo and enable restricted
<StR|Sangreal> and reccomended
<replman> Hi! Someone here to help me getting sound of quake3arena working?
<kaddi> !dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<kaddi> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<StR|Sangreal> and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DaddyLonglegs> StR|Sangreal: I tried that sudo command you just gave me. Nothing happened though.
<kaddi> !traceback
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about traceback
<StR|Sangreal> !silence | kaddi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about silence
<replman> My problem is that if i have sound enabled and run a multiplayer-game it hangs
<musical> DaddyLonglegs: see if kdebase workspace was installed...
<replman> singleplayer works
<musical> it doesnt always install during the upgrade and its key to 4.2
<DaddyLonglegs> All kdebase packages are installed.
<kaddi> StR|Sangreal if you dont have answers to my questions you could at least let me try the answers for myself.. this is supposed to be a help channel afaik
<kaddi> +to find
<musical> ok
<StR|Sangreal> kaddi, was just a joke
<StR|Sangreal> Daddy, use apt-get dist-upgrade and then restart x
<StR|Sangreal> simple update is not enough, you need distupgrade
<DaddyLonglegs> StR|Sangreal: I did it last night, but nothing happened.
<StR|Sangreal> and if that doesnt work, i have no clue
<StR|Sangreal> thats because the repository isnt listening
<StR|Sangreal> you must have coppied it in a wrong way, misspellt or so
<DaddyLonglegs> StR|Sangreal: I'm sure there's no misspelling in my repos.
<StR|Sangreal> try that again, make sure its copied ok, with the word main at the end
<DaddyLonglegs> Alright.
<musical> you said that 4.4.2 Kdebase workspace is installed?
<StR|Sangreal> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<DaddyLonglegs> StR|Sangreal: This is how my sources.list looks like: http://pastebin.com/d497043cd
<DaddyLonglegs> PPA repos are added at the end
<musical> DaddyLonglegs: you said that 4.4.2 Kdebase workspace is installed?
<DaddyLonglegs> Let me see, musical.
<wildbat> anyone know y my lib button don't work before i suspend the machine to ram ?
<DaddyLonglegs> musical: I have kdebase-workspace-bin 4:4.1.4 installed.
<musical> ahh
<DaddyLonglegs> I haven't updated to 4.2 yet, but I'd like to.
<musical> did you update after you installed the ppa repository?
<wildbat> any how do it make kubuntu read the sleep and hibernate button work on my laptop?
<DaddyLonglegs> Adept fails to connect to PPA repo.
<musical> I see
<DaddyLonglegs> Yes, I did.
<musical> try synaptic package manager
<StR|Sangreal> hmm a good idea
<StR|Sangreal> however the repo file is the same
<DaddyLonglegs> I have to install it.
<musical> shouldnt make a difference - but its better than adept, imho
<StR|Sangreal> install gnome and all the stuff
<StR|Sangreal> ubuntu-desktop is the package
<DaddyLonglegs> No. Not gnome :(
 * DaddyLonglegs hates gnome
<musical> same here....lol
<musical> dont like gnome!
<StR|Sangreal> you can use them simultaneously and use kdm even on gnome
<musical> true, but thats just bloat
<DaddyLonglegs> So, you say that's my last option?
<StR|Sangreal> i use kde for common household chores, windows for negotiations with customers (damned my company) and gnome if i code sth or make calculations...
<StR|Sangreal> gnome is freaking stable
<musical> does adept ask for the admin password when you open it?
<StR|Sangreal> omg sure it does
<DaddyLonglegs> It's ugly at the same time.
<StR|Sangreal> it isnt ugly, it is only plain
<musical> DaddyLonglegs:  does adept ask for the admin password when you open it?
<DaddyLonglegs> Yes. It does.
<musical> cant think why you cant use ppa repository
<DaddyLonglegs> You know what?
<DaddyLonglegs> I can ping PPA without any problems.
<DaddyLonglegs> Adept cannot connect to PPA though.
<DaddyLonglegs> That's really strange.
<musical> is this ticked in your repostory list?
<StR|Sangreal> then install ubuntu-desktop and use synaptic
<DaddyLonglegs> Of course it is.
<musical> you dont have to install ubuntu to use synaptic!
<DaddyLonglegs> Would I be able to remove ubuntu-desktop afterwards?
<musical> I use it all the time - in KDE
<StR|Sangreal> lol
<StR|Sangreal> its not recommended
<StR|Sangreal> to remove destops
<StR|Sangreal> then install just the package
<musical> agreed
<DaddyLonglegs> I can't stand it to be installed on my machine. I really hate it.
<musical> just install synaptic
<DaddyLonglegs> I'm trying
<DaddyLonglegs> Man, it was already installed!
<musical> ok
<musical> try using that
<StR|Sangreal> btw whats kubuntu 8042 about?
<musical> PPA should be underthird party software
<musical> with a tick
<DaddyLonglegs> musical: Yes, it is.
<DaddyLonglegs> Now what?
<musical> install kdebase-workspace 4.4.2
<musical> thats a start
<musical> using synaptic
<chairman> are they gonna have something like time machine for kubuntu?
<DaddyLonglegs> So, don't I have to first remove kdebase-workspace 4.1.4?
<musical> do you see 4.4.2?
<musical> in synaptic?
<DaddyLonglegs> It's too slow.
<DaddyLonglegs> It says "downloading package information".
<DaddyLonglegs> Who supports KDE?
<musical> follow the instructions under http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<StR|Sangreal> daddy, pls dont listen to musical
<DaddyLonglegs> musical: I tried them all last night.
<StR|Sangreal> i am afraid for you not to damage the system
<musical> why not, StR|Sangreal?
<StR|Sangreal> we are messing around, but we canot really solve your problem
<DaddyLonglegs> :(
<musical> whats wrong with following the instructions under that link?
<StR|Sangreal> he has done that zillions of times
<musical> ahh - i didnt know that
<musical> but I dont accept that it will damage the system..lol
<musical> unless youre trying to be sarcastic...:)
<kaddi> is kde.org down? i can ping it just fine, but i can't reach it with firefox
<Wargasmic> anyone here familiar with gigabyte mobos?
<musical> I just went there, kaddi
 * DaddyLonglegs wipes his tears.
<kaddi> kk, must be something on my end then
<StR|Sangreal> accessible from my opera
<kaddi> kopete just deleted all my accounts AGAIN >:(
<StR|Sangreal> use libgaim
<kaddi> i get the feeling something is royally screwed ab hier
<kaddi> *here
<StR|Sangreal> hier?
 * DaddyLonglegs is dreaming of KDE 4.2
<StR|Sangreal> ist kaddi ein deutscher?
<kaddi> niemals :p
<StR|Sangreal> und wer denn?
<kaddi> pm?
<StR|Sangreal> ok :)
<musical> DaddyLonglegs: did you add your package key?
<DaddyLonglegs> musical: Yes. I did.
<StR|Sangreal> its proceedable without key as well
<musical> then I have no further idea....:(
 * DaddyLonglegs watches KDE 4.2 videos on Youtube and wishes he could have KDE 4.2 installed on "leno" one day.
<StR|Sangreal> Sanreal is really sorry for Daddy and wishes him better mood
<chairman> does anybaady have flyback?
<kaddi> Daddy don't be too sorry KDE 4.2 deleted all my plasma settings two days ago and since then kopete decided to erase all my accounts every 10 hours... i'm almost ready to step back down.. nothing but troubles
<DaddyLonglegs> KDE 4.1 also has its own troubles.
<DaddyLonglegs> This is Linux world.
<kaddi> i know, but i found they were less damaging in my daytoday life
<kaddi> :p
<DaddyLonglegs> 4.1?
<musical> well the one odd thing Ive found in kde 4.2 is that both dolphin and konqueror have suddenly started to run slow!
<musical> Im using Thunar instead
<StR|Sangreal> and i nautilus
<kaddi> the troubles of 4.1, yes... i'm currently having some bad luck... everything is acting up and i haven't found out why... but basically every kde application does a complete revert to default values every day or so
<DaddyLonglegs> Have they fixed tray's icons background to be transparent in 4.2?
<kaddi> some of them, yes
<StR|Sangreal> seit nicht bōse auf linux
<musical> another thing is that kubuntu (intrepid) is only seeing 2.5G! It should see 3.2 - I have 4G installed!
<kaddi> i'm going to reboot brb
<StR|Sangreal> karmic would resolve that
<musical> using lmsensors etc - Im seeing a sys temp of 86 degrees! Does anyone know what is sys temp? My CPU temp is 46
<musical> evga mobo
<StR|Sangreal> 86 Farenheit = 46 celsia or not?
<musical> celsius
<musical> 86 celsius
<StR|Sangreal> hmm might be a hdd temp as well
<musical> and that reading never varies...;p;
<musical> its possible - except wher would the tehrmistors be?
<musical> thermistors
<musical> dont think its the hd
<musical> mobo temp in bios seems normal
<musical> chipset, maybe
 * DaddyLonglegs decides to stick with KDE 4.1
<musical> has anyone been successful in getting the Hauppauge HVR 1950 to work in mythtv?
<musical> cat /proc/bus/usb/devices lists it
<berpen> ls
<musical> but blank in myth!
<berpen> can someone direct me to an online resource on creating device drivers?
<Moopies> Hello, when I go to shut down my computer I get "Unable to iterate IDE devices: no such file or directory "
<Moopies> and it halts
<Moopies> I am using Hardy , how would I go about fixing this ?
<Silentstri> hey
<wildbat> anyone know y my lib button don't work before i suspend the machine to ram ?
<wildbat> any how do it make kubuntu read the sleep and hibernate button work on my laptop?
<wildbat> 如何用SKIM在Konversation打中文?
<wildbat> oops
<wildbat> wrong channel
<giovanny> Hola...
<giovanny> Soy nuevo en K
<StR|Sangreal> saludo
<giovanny> Gracias
<boboso> how do i make bash my default shell?
<maco> boboso: set it in /etc/passwd
<boboso> maco: i did r3db0x:x:1001:1001::/home/r3db0x:/bin/bash is that right?
<maco> yes
<boboso> wonder why its not working then
<maco> how do you know it's not working?
<maco> open a terminal and type "ps"
<maco> it should say that only ps and bash are running in the terminal
<jamesjedimaster> boboso: start a new session
<boboso> ps and sh
<maco> ah yeah you have to log out in between
<boboso> so i have to log out of kde and come back in?
<maco> es
<maco> *yes
<boboso> k
<boboso>  ty
<boboso> ty i have bash now
<jordo2323> I run Gnome as my main Window Manager, but when I start KDE I get no sound. Sound works perfect in Gnome.. I have an audigy 2zs sound card, and it seems to be picked up in mixer....any ideas?
<foxtro> hi
<foxtro> hi?
<foxtro> ¬¬
<foxtro> any can helpme?
<foxtro> :|
<foxtro> why i cant burn the last kubuntu iso image
<foxtro> ?
<jordo2323> I run Gnome as my main Window Manager, but when I start KDE I get no sound. Sound works perfect in Gnome.. I have an audigy 2zs sound card, and it seems to be picked up in mixer....any ideas?
<imbezol> when trying to upgrade to 4.2 i'm getting the following funness
<imbezol>   kde: Depends: kdepim (>= 4:4.1.1) but it is not going to be installed
<imbezol> i've removed everything in the system i can find that's kde related but still running into troubles
<ilias> pour installer firefox?
<ilias> je fait comment?
<ilias> svp
<paonline1> hello
<paonline1> i need conect remote another pc or desktop
<paonline1> i speak spanish
<foxtro> paonline1, instala krdc
<paonline1> lo tengo
<foxtro> tonces?
<paonline1> pero me trato de conectar y falla la clave
<foxtro> a que maquina te estas conectando?
<foxtro> un windows?
<paonline1> a un deskt en mi propia red desde un laptop
<paonline1> no ambos kubuntu
<foxtro> ah
<paonline1> no reconoce clave
<paonline1> y
<foxtro> que error especificamente te entrega?
<paonline1> no covta error 9
<paonline1> conecta error 9
<paonline1> buenas noches
<paonline1> gracias de todas maneras
<jithine> xorg 70% cpu with desktop effects on kubuntu using kde 4.2? can any one help me foxong this out
<sorteal> jithine : What cpu specs
<jithine> sorteal: intel core 2 duo t7300 @ 2Ghz
<jithine> sorteal: and intel 965 GM graphics chipset
<sorteal> Well it's surely up to par.  Compiz-Fusion can be rather buggy though so I'd recommend turning the desktop effects off unless you need them or just want to show off to your Windows friends :)
<jithine> sorteal: its not compiz its the desktop effects with kwin
<sorteal> Or you could try messing with the compiz settings and only using the effects you want and turning off the ones you don't really need or want
<sorteal> ah
<sorteal> ok
<sorteal> Wait the standard desktop effects in kubuntu are powered by compiz though
<sorteal> have you tried adjusting the settings?
<jithine> only settings i can see are that of some open gl vsync etc
<jithine> i tried that .
<jithine> this 70 % cpu by xork is not happening instantaneouly
<sorteal> k are you using nvidia or ati drivers?
<jithine> it starts at aroung 20-30 and at some later point jumps to 70
<jithine> no i have intel graphics
<sorteal> oh ok might have just been a process "hiccup"
<jithine> but it happens always
<sorteal> Sorry I wasn't more help
<sorteal> Hmm if I find anything out about it I'll be sure and pass it along
<sorteal> kde 4.2?
<jithine> sorteal: thanks for listening me out.  u are the first one responded :)
<jithine> yesy kde 4.2
<sorteal> k I'll search around see what I can find
<jithine> sorteal: ok
<goofey> sorteal: it's no compiz in kde 4.2
<sorteal> oh ok thx I thought it was based on the same code.  Glad you corrected me thx
<goofey> sorteal: kwin's effects are written from scratch (IIRC)
<sorteal> oh nice
<DaemonFC> KWIN is more bloated
<sorteal> I'm still not totally familiar with kde 4 just to much of a die hard 3.5 fan I guess :)
<DaemonFC> top says it uses about 340 megs of RAM
<sorteal> ouch
<DaemonFC> hmmm
<DaemonFC> forget Desktop Cube
<DaemonFC> I've got Desktop Octagon B-)
<sorteal> lol
<DaemonFC> Now I have a Desktop Dodecahedron
<DaemonFC> B-)
<sorteal> Does 4.2 solve the multiple monitor problem when using nvidia or ati drivers?
<DaemonFC> hasn't given me trouble
<sorteal> nice
<DaemonFC> hmmmm
<DaemonFC> 20 virtual desktops
<DaemonFC> is where it stops you
<libolt> anyone know how to get Kopete to stop sending HTML tags to other messenger clients?
<wildbat> anyone know y my lib button don't work before i suspend the machine to ram ?
<wildbat> and how do it make kubuntu read the sleep and hibernate button work on my laptop?
<g_> hey this thing said I was banned yesterday wtf?
<g_> I havent been on this thing for months
<ibuffy> how can you tell what version of kubuntu you are running from cli?
<ibuffy> it's kde 4.2
<ibuffy> err...
<ibuffy> whoops
<ibuffy> hmm
<ibuffy> again, from the cli or any other means... but cli preferablly
<goofey> ibuffy: i think apt-cache showpkg konqueror will work
<slartibartfast> ibuffy find /etc/ -name *release*
<slartibartfast> i thought there was a file about that ...... not sure
<ibuffy> :4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 - www-browser man-browser info-browser
<ibuffy> 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid2 - www-browser man-browser info-browser
<ibuffy> 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu4 - www-browser man-browser info-browser
<ibuffy> odd
<dillinjah> is anyone real good with chmod?
<slartibartfast> ibuffy i am now online with debian ... so need to check ... wait a moment :-)
<ibuffy> so what version am i using o.O
<ibuffy> 4.2.
<ibuffy> 4.1.4
<ibuffy> or ya know, 4.1.2
<goofey> ibuffy: the easy way to find is go to konqueror -> help -> about kde
<goofey> ibuffy: not sure how in cli
<ibuffy> goofey: that shows what version of kde
<ibuffy> ...
<ibuffy> not kubuntu
<slartibartfast> you seem to want to know the version of kde instead of kubuntu ....
<goofey> ibuffy: oops - sorry
<slartibartfast> what does "cat /etc/issue" say
<dillinjah> does anyone know how to prevent a specific user account from having write access to a volume located on /media/sdb1
<dillinjah> would I use chmod?
<slartibartfast> ibuffy: for the distro version you also can use lsb_release -a
<goofey> dillinjah: what's the owner:group of /media/sdb1?
<dillinjah> root:root i believe
<dillinjah> drwxrwxrwx 1 root      root 634880 2009-02-13 20:25 sdb1
<dillinjah> thats whats listed when i do ls -l /media
<goofey> ok, that's chmod 777
<goofey> so, if we remove write for "all" that would be 766?
<dillinjah> the thing is, I would like other users to be able to write to it
<dillinjah> just not a specific user
<goofey> dillinjah: not 776, 775
<dillinjah> ok
<goofey> create a group that everyone is part of but them
<goofey> and then makde that dir that group
<goofey> and use 775 to keep world from write access
<dillinjah> ah
<goofey> does that seem right?
<dillinjah> thats what they pay you the big bucks for
<dillinjah> yeah it does
<goofey> :)
<bonek1002> whoiii
<bonek1002> kok sepi
<dillinjah> so, i am trying to figureout what it would look like, lets say i created a group called nowrite
<bonek1002> pada kemana aja
<goofey> it should look like drwxrwxr x 1 root      nowrite 634880 2009-02-13 20:25 sdb when you're done
<goofey> right?
<goofey> chown root:nowrite and chmod 775 are the commands
<dillinjah> ok, i am going to try that,there is no way that I could screw up the hard drive is there?
<dillinjah> like make it impossible to read?
<goofey> not with those 2 commands, no
<goofey> the full commands are sudo chown root:nowrite /dev/sdb1 and sudo chmod 775 /dev/sdb1
<dillinjah> nice....let me try this....
<goofey> after you create the nowrite group
<dillinjah> ok, makes more sense to name it writetodisk , cause the group will be able to write to the disk, the other user I dont add will not be able to...
<dillinjah> lets run the commands and see what happens
<goofey> gl
<dillinjah> its weird. if i run the commands it doesnt show a change when i run ls -l
<dillinjah> it does if I do it for dev/sdb1
<dillinjah> but not for media/sdb1
<dillinjah> so I ran
<dillinjah> dillinjah@conang:/$ sudo chown root:writetodisk /media/sdb1
<dillinjah> dillinjah@conang:/$ sudo chmod 775 /media/sdb1
<dillinjah> dillinjah@conang:/$ ls -l /media
<dillinjah> goofey you still there?
<keith__> where can I get the most current source.list
<slartibartfast> keith__: there is no such thing as most current source.list
<bazhang> http://www.kubuntuguide.org/Intrepid#Manually_add_repositories keith__ here is a sample one you can tailor to your needs
<DaemonFC> hmm, Ktorrent is not included in Kubuntu as of yesterday's daily build
<DaemonFC> should I file a bug or is there something up with this?
<bazhang> DaemonFC, jaunty?
<DaemonFC> yeah
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that
<DaemonFC> the kubuntu-desktop package does not reference it
<DaemonFC> I'm gonan file a bug
<bazhang> wrong channel for jaunty discussion
<mitancs> what wiould be the way to forward ip with two networking cards installed as eth0 to internet and eth1 goes to routher that makes wireless? Thank you.
<slartibartfast> mitancs: that can be done with iptables rules ..... google search on iptables forward and you'll will find what you need to do
<ibuffy> nice, thanks a lot slartibartfast
<ibuffy> i was away for a bit, my bro IMed me needing help w/ a paper for school
<ibuffy> anywho
<ibuffy> http://bayimg.com/LaNjIaABM
<ibuffy> notice how i don't have color options
<ibuffy> this is a kde issue
<ibuffy> oh right.. #kde-bugs
<slartibartfast> Hmm ... i see that there are updates for you :-) ...
<test1234> hey, I am using an old Dapper live CD in this computer, anyone know the default root password?
<slartibartfast> test1234: there is no root password ... why you need that?
<slartibartfast> for administrative things use sudo
<test1234> slartibartfast: well i locked it by mistake, and to unlock it it wouldnt take blank password
<slartibartfast> in a terminal you can do sudo -i to get a root shell
<slartibartfast> a live cd is not writable so you can not change anything in its default behaviour
<Omoikane_> How do you install adobe reader in ubuntu?
<test1234> but if I pressed "Lock Session" by mistake, how do I unlock it?
<test1234> I go to a terminal and open new session?
<slartibartfast> lock session ? .... like the the X session ?
<test1234> yes
<slartibartfast> test1234: sorry no idea ... you have important programs open in that xsession? ..
<test1234> no, not really :P
<test1234> just curious
<slartibartfast> otherwise i would say just restart
<slartibartfast> killall Xorg in terminal ?  // or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart .. but it is not for unlocking
<test1234> ok
<test1234> thanks!
<slartibartfast> test1234: But a livecd should not be for general computing i think. More just for testing purposes - see if you like the software.
<slartibartfast> ah, already gone :-)
<noaXess> good morning..
<noaXess> is it really simple to configure syslog.conf like that: *.emerg my@email.com, so all emergencies will sent to a spec. email-adress?
<slartibartfast> noaXess if you have a good working SMTP server, yes, i would think
<noaXess> slartibartfast: okay.. then.. :) fine.. thanks
<anil_kumar> hi...can anyone tell me how to add a user to the sudoers file
<slartibartfast> anil_kumar: edit the sudoers file with 'sudo vimsudo'
<slartibartfast> sorry
<slartibartfast> visudo
<anil_kumar> ok...but i dont know the construct of the file
<maco> man 5 sudoers
<anil_kumar> where do i add the user's name
<anil_kumar> ok...
<anil_kumar> i'll try man...
<maco> i could try to answer, but id just be quoting the manpage at you anyway....
<v6lur> hi. when trying to send a note to another kubuntu machine on lan, knotes says: "Communication error: connection actively refused"
<v6lur> how can i send the note?
<v6lur> (kubuntu 8.04, kde 3.5.10)
<noaXess> what need i restart if i change /etc/syslog.conf?
<noaXess> /etc/init.d/sysklogd?
<noaXess> why is it named sysklogd? with the 'k'
<heinkel_111> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<benny> can somebody urgently update http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 ?
<benny> following that guide breaks upgrade from 8.10 as kde base moved to backports instead of ppa
<benny> or change the main page to no longer link to that page
<chairman> does anyone have stacks or awn for that matter?
<sandGorgon> benny: i still have ppa in my sources.list - should I change it ?
<benny> sandGorgon: don't know, normally things don't downgrade, so you should be save.
<benny> I think the problem is only for people installing 8.10 then following the guide
<benny> I'll talk on kubuntu-devel and see what they say
<benny> for those interested, a new news item should be forthcoming to change the site with the new way to
<benny> upgrade to 4.2
<DaddyLonglegs> I'm running Intrepid on KDE 4.1 and gonna upgrade to KDE 4.2. I followed the instructions on kubuntu website, but it failed to fetch updates. Here is the output from "apt-get update": http://pastebin.com/de0e2401 Can anybody please see if there is anything wrong with that?
<chairman> i got STACKS!!!!
<chairman> does anybody know how i can get Flyback?
<vlt> Hello. I removed an RSS feed subscription from Akregator. When I re-add it as a new entry, all the old articles are shown (and articles I previously removed are still missing). How can I clear the feed cache for this subscription?
<Guest51149> hi
<Guest93213> hi
<ChaosR> Hello, I have a problem with desktop effects, for some reason when I enable them all my videos stutter, and while playing videos I see short, but huge drops in FPS a lot. I have kubuntu 8.10 with KDE4.2 and a NVidia 8600GT. Is this solveable or should I just disable effects?
<chairman> what abbbout flyback?
<chairman> about
<MaGicKanGaRoo> Daddy Long legs you there?
<MaGicKanGaRoo> it looks like you havent got hte experimental repo's in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<MaGicKanGaRoo> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<MaGicKanGaRoo> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<carpii> is there a command line tool that will interrogate kde's inferred MIME association for a given file?
<heinkel_111> is the icedtea6-plugin supposed to work with konqueror in kubuntu 8.10?
<heinkel_111> I can't find a java plugin...
<heinkel_111> !javaplugin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about javaplugin
<heinkel_111> anyone know how I can locate the icedtea6-plugin?
<MaGicKanGaRoo> heinkel it seems to be in jaunty
<MaGicKanGaRoo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/lpia/icedtea6-plugin/6b14-0ubuntu12
<heinkel_111> well that will take another few months :)
<MaGicKanGaRoo> yes but you can download the deb on the page ...
<heinkel_111> I have installed the plugin in 8.10 with sudo apt-get install, but konqueror does not appear to recognize it (not in the list of plugins)
<heinkel_111> so I think the files are in some weird location I will need to point at?
<MaGicKanGaRoo> have a look at where the files were installed?
<heinkel_111> yes, I guess it is not in the list of locations that konqueror looks for plugins?
<MaGicKanGaRoo> maybe
<MaGicKanGaRoo> have you tried to dpkg-reconfigure it?
<heinkel_111> no
<MaGicKanGaRoo> might be worth a go
<MaGicKanGaRoo> brb desktop broke :S damn fiddling
<MaGicKanGaRoo> did the dpkg-reconfigure help?
<heinkel_111> haven't tried, how do I do it?
<MaGicKanGaRoo> in konsole
<MaGicKanGaRoo> dpkg-reconfigure package name
<heinkel_111> with sudo?
<MaGicKanGaRoo> yes sorry
<heinkel_111> no
<MaGicKanGaRoo> whats the package name again sorry?
<heinkel_111> the only plugin I et is flashplugin-alternative-so and kaffeineplugin.so
<heinkel_111> I get
<heinkel_111> icedtea6-plugin
<MaGicKanGaRoo> apt-file list icedtea6-plugin
<MaGicKanGaRoo> "/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/i386/IcedTeaPlugin.so"
<MaGicKanGaRoo> is i think the actual plugin
<MaGicKanGaRoo> so try
<MaGicKanGaRoo> konquor -> settings configure
<MaGicKanGaRoo> then plugins
<MaGicKanGaRoo> plugins tab
<MaGicKanGaRoo> new
<MaGicKanGaRoo> and add the folder /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/i386/I
<MaGicKanGaRoo> sorry /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/i386/
<prodigel> hi all. I'm having real problems using kde 4 with it's new plasmoid thing, and I want to revert to the previous kde version.
<heinkel_111> MaGicKanGaRoo: what was the correct apt command lo list the files again?
<MaGicKanGaRoo> mine picked up on the flashplugin-alternative i have though in /usr/lig/firefox/plugins/
<heinkel_111> to list the files
<MaGicKanGaRoo> apt-file list icedtea6-plugin
<MaGicKanGaRoo> you need apt-file if you dont have it already
<MaGicKanGaRoo> its not installed by default
<MaGicKanGaRoo> so apt-get install apt-file
<MaGicKanGaRoo> then apt-file update
<MaGicKanGaRoo> its usefull for finding specific files its a bit more specific that apt-cache
<heinkel_111> :-)
<heinkel_111> installing apt-file
<heinkel_111> the correct path for me is /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/amd64/
<MaGicKanGaRoo> ok cool
<bonek1002> muleh
<heinkel_111> MaGicKanGaRoo: - but it still doesn't work :(
<heinkel_111> thank you anyhow
<MaGicKanGaRoo> prodigel
<prodigel> MaGicKanGaRoo, ?
<MaGicKanGaRoo> you should just be able to install kde3
<MaGicKanGaRoo> what version of ubuntu are you runing?
<MaGicKanGaRoo> ibex?
<prodigel> MaGicKanGaRoo, i don't know. it's with plasmoids, 4 something
<prodigel> MaGicKanGaRoo, intrepid
<MaGicKanGaRoo> theres a thread on it here but i think there are offical repos to install kde 3
<MaGicKanGaRoo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963695
<MaGicKanGaRoo> heinkel, did you add that into the plugin list in konq?
<prodigel> MaGicKanGaRoo, thanks, I'll take a read
<MaGicKanGaRoo> prodigel
<prodigel> MaGicKanGaRoo, yes
<MaGicKanGaRoo> i think you can install with the kde-core package
<MaGicKanGaRoo> you should then be able to select which one you want to use in the kdm
<prodigel> MaGicKanGaRoo, I'm waiting for ubuntu-desktop to finish. I hope gnome will work well(no offense ment to the channel)
<prodigel> MaGicKanGaRoo, brb
<yoritomo> hello all
<yoritomo> i would like to edit a BIN,CUE image, which one is the best soft ?
<vlt> Hello. I removed an RSS feed subscription from Akregator. When I re-add it as a new entry, all the old articles are shown (and articles I previously removed are still missing). How can I clear the feed cache for this subscription?
<mefisto__> hi. what is the difference between the desktop kernel installed in k/ubuntu desktop and the server kernel? as I understand it, the server kernel supports PAE (can access more than 4GB ram). are there any disadvantages to using the server kernel in a desktop system? why isn't PAE enabled in all the ubuntu kernels?
<hansen> mefisto__: just use a 64bit kernel instead
<mefisto__> hansen: can I download a 64bit processor to go with that?
<hansen> oh, you're one of the few who has an old CPU but lots of RAM.
<mefisto__> hansen: my question is about desktop vs server kernels, not 32bit vs 64bit
<yoritomo> nobody edit cd's images here?
<mefisto__> hansen: plenty of people have old CPUs
<hansen> I have a bunch of servers running ubuntu. The only noticable difference is that they use lilo instead of grub for some reason, and that the kernels have "server" in the name
<mefisto__> hansen: I'm assuming the difference is more than just the name, otherwise the same kernel would be used, surely
<hansen> btw, maybe stupid question: I get mail about secutiry updates for ubuntu thru
<hansen> ubuntu-security-announce
<hansen> is there something for all the other updates too?
<bazhang> !lists
<ubottu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> hansen, check above
<hansen> I'm kind of curious to know what the weekly updates of most of KDE is good for for example :)
<hansen> looks like the Intrepid-changes list if what I want
<hansen> thanks
<mefisto__> yoritomo: you might be able to convert it to an ISO image with k3b. I'm not sure, but I think k3b can open them. if so, just save as ISO instead of burning
<humpback> Hello all. In Jaunty what is the correct way to configure networking? I installed yesterday from CD and manually started knetworkmanager. I then configured my wireless and it was working. I updated the system and now I can only have networking using cable. And knetworkmanager will never auto-start.
<bazhang> humpback, #ubuntu+1 for jaunty discussion
<humpback> bazhang: thanks
<yoritomo> mefisto i was no able to open the image for edition with k3b
<hansen> mefisto__: of course there any many systems running with older CPUs. What I meant is that probably very few of them have >4GB RAM. But nice that the kernel supports that.
<yoritomo> it is a windows bin, no mather ?
<mefisto__> yoritomo: I don't think so. it's just a disk image as far as I know and OS shouldn't be important
<mefisto__> yoritomo: you mean the image was created in windows, right?
<yoritomo> yes
<yoritomo> looks like notcompatible on k3b and isomaster
<yoritomo> so strange
<ghostcube> yoritomo: shouldnt matter where it was build
<eomer> saludos
<passaris> help!
<passaris> can help me
<passaris> smb
<yoritomo> mefisto__ ghostcube when i browse it on isomaster it is no action on cue or bin when clicking
<ghostcube> have u tried acetone iso
<passaris> i have a error, when start linux ...can start face tool etc...
<mefisto__> yoritomo: in my k3b, if I go to Tools menu, burn CD image, then the open dialog, the filter menu where it says "Image Files" says CUE files
<yoritomo> not yet, i did not find directly in package then first i tryed the ones i had
<passaris> yoritomo:
<EagleScreen> hi, is there any ppa to install Qt4.5 in Kubuntu Intrepid?
<yoritomo> k3b is frozen i will try to kill the app
<EagleScreen> try 'killall k3b'
<yoritomo> re
<passaris> can help me smb
<passaris> pls i have a big error
<yoritomo> the cue is enlighted too, but can't edit
<bazhang> passaris, ask a question
<passaris> 	
<passaris> when I start unbutu appears on startup an error like this:
<bazhang> passaris, ubuntu or kubuntu
<passaris> fence_roo : waitin gor cman to start
<passaris> unable to connect to cluster
<passaris> fence_tool : waiting for cman to start
<passaris> this
<passaris> cman_admin_init error 2
<bazhang> passaris, what are you trying to accomplish
<passaris> daemon
<bazhang> passaris, explain your issue, in greater detail, all on one line.
<lab> hi all
<passaris> I installed a lot of application programs, add remove, after I gave everything wrong reboot, then this error started thousand when buteaza linxu: starting daemons: groupd fanced .... etc. .. cman_admin_init error 2; fance_tool: waiting for cman to start, unable to connect to cluster
<passaris> Română
<passaris>  
<passaris> >
<passaris> Engleză
<passaris>  
<passaris> inversaţi
<passaris> Traduceţi
<passaris> 		
<bazhang> passaris, stop
<mefisto__> yoritomo: installing bchunk will let you convert bin/cue to iso image, then you can easily work with the iso
<passaris> sorry
<bazhang> passaris, paste.ubuntu.com
<adn_> hi everybd :D
<carpii> is there a command line tool that will interrogate kde's inferred MIME association for a given file?
<mefisto__> carpii: "interrogate kde's inferred MIME association" ?  can you explain that further?
<floh> Hi, kennt hier jemand mit aptitude/apt-get etc. aus? Ich habe folgende Problem: Bei der Installation von mysql erscheint dann ein Dialog, wo man die root-Passwort für MySQL eingeben muß.
<floh> An sich ist das korrekt. Allerdings muß bei mir die Installation automatisch erfolgen (ohne eingabe von der Passwort).
<mefisto__> !de | floh
<ubottu> floh: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<floh> Oh... this is English spoken channel?
<floh> I'm sorry!
<floh> I'll tranlate. :D
<mefisto__> floh: no problem
<adn_> #channels
<floh> Hi, do anyone know aptitude/apt-get etc.? I've got following problem: While installing mysql aptitude shows a display, which the user should enter new password for mysql (for root). How can I surpress such dialog, so the install runs automatically (unattended)?
<yoritomo> mefisto__ bchunk is only commandlines?
<mefisto__> yoritomo: yes, but it's easy to use
<mefisto__> yoritomo: install it, then do: man bchunk
<mefisto__> yoritomo: or you could burn the bin/cue image to CD with k3b (it won't save as ISO like I said), then copy the files to hard disk and make a new disk image
<yoritomo> yes bu my purpose is to add some files inside the image before burning
<yoritomo> <image.bin> <image.cue> <basename> what is basename ? my target iso file?
<larsaam> Hi! Anyone know how to store the pinentry key password in kwallet?
<mefisto__> yoritomo: yes. see here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-convert-bincue-files-to-iso-in-ubuntu.html
<yoritomo> i made my iso image, and seems like i can edit in isomaster, it looks nice thanks
<yoritomo> thanks very much mefisto__ then i will keep in mind bchunk and isomaster :)
<mefisto__> yoritomo: glad it worked out for you :)
<koperton> kde4 sucks kde3 rocks
<koperton> xD
<mefisto__> koperton: but kde4 will one day rock harder :)
<koperton> mefisto__: one day xD btw i have tried 4.2 i prefer kde3
<mefisto__> koperton: me too
<koperton> mefisto__: well i am going to create Nwc service menu for konqueror now :)
<mefisto__> koperton: what's Nwc ?
<koperton> mefisto__: it's my universal mencoder ffmpeg ffmpeg2theora gui
<koperton> youtube-dl , mm photo converter and slideshow
<koperton> xD
<koperton> mefisto__: it's this http://www.nowardev.netsons.org/?q=node/7
<larsaam> Hi, I'll try to refrase, how to make kwallet remember kmail gpg key?
<mefisto__> koperton: looks interesting. how well does it work at this stage? and have you tested the "ubuntuinstaller" on hardy? intrepid?
<koperton> mefisto__: it's working very fine on hardy, on intrepid you have to pay attention for ffmpeg version
<koperton> mefisto__: but it's on developing so... i need of time
<zumbi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<zumbi> i want to install kde 4.2
<zumbi> i am following the topic guide
<zumbi> when removing plasma libs it also removed kubuntu package
<zumbi> is it ok to just dist-upgrade the system to get kde 4.2 with the right repos?
<giarca> zumbi: after put the kubuntu-experimental repo in your list
<giarca> you have only to get a simple update - upgrade
<giarca> and the 4.2 raise up
<giarca> a lot of package of KDE4.2 raise now from intrepid-backport, check if you have enable it
<zumbi> giarca: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid ???
<zumbi> ??? = kubuntu-experimental ?
<zumbi> should i just s/intrepid/intrepid-backport?
<giarca> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<zumbi> for not familiar with this repos
<giarca> read the official news and then I think you can only go with intrepid-backports
<zumbi> giarca: i already read that, but it does not say about where are the repos
<giarca> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<zumbi> thanks
<giarca> is intrepid backports
<giarca> and
<giarca> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu/ intrepid main
<giarca> is ppa repo
<zumbi> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<giarca> I enable either but you can try only with intrepid-backports
<zumbi> giarca: should i disbale the rest of repos?
<giarca> no
<giarca> absolutely not
<giarca> you can simply add
<zumbi> ok - thanks, i am just updating now
<giarca> zumbi: perfect
<zumbi> kdebase-runtime 4:4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid2 :)
<giarca> zumbi: installed?
<zumbi> giarca: not yet
<zumbi> still downloading
<giarca> :)
<giarca> ok
<giarca> ah have you disabled all plasmoid?
<giarca> disable all before upgrade , i forgot to tell you ;)
<alkisg_> Using kubuntu 9.04, I see kdm, I login, and then I get a blank screen. X runs ok though; I can use XAUTHORITY/IDSPLAY to launch programs on this blank screen. So something is not running, what would that be? kdeinit?
<alkisg_> E.g. now I run quassel, but I don't have the panels or the background etc.
<zumbi> giarca: i remove --purge all plasma stuff i found
<giarca> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<giarca> zumbi: you're perfect! :)
<alkisg_> giarca, if that was for me, I don't think it's a jaunty specific problem, it's a user (=me) misconfiguration... I just don't know when/what I tinkered. :(
<zumbi> giarca: i wish :) you & others are the ones making this possible
<giarca> ops alkisg_, yes it was for you, I forgot | nick :P
<giarca> alkisg_: I told you to try in specific channel because it's possible that januty has different base setting or routine much different from intrepid...
<alkisg_> giarca: thanks, I'll try there... :)
<giarca> alkisg_: and then you can try here! :D
<alkisg_> giarca: I think a simple `ps -ef` from someone else running kubuntu would help me see what am I missing...
<zumbi> giarca: should i install intrepid-backports/main kdebase-plasma 4:4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 and friends ?
<zumbi> i guess so
<giarca> zumbi: so do I
<XPS_M1330> what's the simplest way to install Kubuntu from Ubuntu?
<giarca> synaptic I think
<XPS_M1330> I bet
<MaGicKanGaRoo> apt-get install kubunt-desktop
<MaGicKanGaRoo> *kubuntu-desktop
<giarca> LOL you're right, withthe
<XPS_M1330> it's just that in Mandriva there's a megapackage that contains the latest versions of everything you need, I figured there would be something like that
<XPS_M1330> kubuntu-desktop package? thanksQ!
<giarca> MaGicKanGaRoo: exactly what i was writing
<MaGicKanGaRoo> sorry to pip you to it :)
<giarca> yeah XPS_M1330that package
<MaGicKanGaRoo> yeah its a metapackage that installs all your bits and bobs
<XPS_M1330> once I have both DE installed, will me menus all be flooded with both base gnome apps and kde apps?
<MaGicKanGaRoo> kde4 has quite a good menu system, kickstart iirc, so shouldnt be to flooded
<MaGicKanGaRoo> gnome when i used to have it was a bit flooded yes
<MaGicKanGaRoo> on the plus side it will encourage you to launch more via alt f2 :)
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<XPS_M1330> right!
<XPS_M1330> anyway most apps I open regularly have a launch button on the top panel
<XPS_M1330> what's the best documentation page out there, say, that's got all the basic commands and explains stuff?
<MaGicKanGaRoo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ is pretty good
<XPS_M1330> Is KDE4 stable now? A couple' months ago I used to run KDE 4.1 with Mandriva, it was so buggy I switched to gnome
<MaGicKanGaRoo> and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<XPS_M1330> thanks, MaGicSkiPpy
<MaGicKanGaRoo> well ive been using its a lot better than k 4.0
<MaGicKanGaRoo> im running 4.2 atm which is pretty good
<MaGicKanGaRoo> but its personal taste
<XPS_M1330> isn't the 4.3 out already?
<XPS_M1330> well I actually love it, all its features, but several bugs got really annoying on the long run
<MaGicKanGaRoo> sometimes its a bit vista ish, but you can take most of the fancy stuff out, dont really use the applets
<MaGicKanGaRoo> not sure about 4.3 sure, its in dev
<XPS_M1330> I liked the fancy stuff
<MaGicKanGaRoo> see, personal choice :)
<MaGicKanGaRoo> i like that it doesnt hide things from you like i felt gnome did
<MaGicKanGaRoo> but then the ultra purest in me likes the idea of ion or something like that, strip it down completly
<XPS_M1330> biggest problems I had was apps crashing all the time (especially kmail), Amarok couldn't handle iPod, and that applet to mount USB flash drives didn't work most of the time
<MaGicKanGaRoo> but kde does me fine 99% of the time which is fine by me :)
<MaGicKanGaRoo> maybe you should try 4.2?
<MaGicKanGaRoo> the usb flashy thing was ok for me in 4.1 and it defo is in 4.2
<XPS_M1330> I ended up liking gnome, but I find it's not very powerful, can't customize it as much as I want to
<SandGorgon> l
<XPS_M1330> that was 4.1, yes
<MaGicKanGaRoo> i dont have an ipod so i dont know about that; and i use swift dover rather than kmail
<sushiX> i am trying to use remote desktop and i am getting an error -> Connection to host "172.13.34.43.:5900" was closed
<XPS_M1330> I do want to try the 4.2. I'll just wait a few days for spring break, right now is not the time to invest a lot of time in the computer (exams). I'll download it today at university though (download limit at home!)
<XPS_M1330> swift dover?
<XPS_M1330> never heard of that one
<MaGicKanGaRoo> *switftdove and swiftfox
<SandGorgon> l created a VM for virtualbox from a commandline install and put minimal install on KDE on it. Work really well
<MaGicKanGaRoo> theyre cpu optimized versions of firefox and thunderbird with enlightenment
<XPS_M1330> I was using thunderbird, was the less annoying one, but I don't like any email client out there, they seem all incomplete and buggy and not customizable
<XPS_M1330> now I use evolution
<BluesKaj> wow swiftfox..haven't heard that name for a couple of yrs
<sushiX>  i am trying to use remote desktop and i am getting an error -> Connection to host "172.13.34.43.:5900" was closed any idea what could be the problem
<MaGicKanGaRoo> is their a vnc server running on  172.13.34.43?
<MaGicKanGaRoo> what do you use blueskaj?
<BluesKaj> FF & T-bird , but I'm a bit lazy ...iwas a kmail and konq user til kmail changed it's look
<MaGicKanGaRoo> never tried kmail.  had a go with evolution as i would sync with my phone out of the box
<BluesKaj> konq is nolonger worth fighting for IMO
<napterk> Hello! i started kde with "X & DISPLAY=:0" startkde from the terminal, but i get now "kstartupconfig4 does not exist or fails. The error code is 3."
<BluesKaj> I even use dolphin as the file manager now
<SandGorgon> BluesKaj: konq was never the point, it was the webkit engine... and that's a better renderer than FF. Look at the new Safari benchmarks
<MaGicKanGaRoo> i use konq quite often, we have an RT server that just runs a million times quicker in konq
<SandGorgon> Webkit with Firefox's XUL plugins.... yummm
<napterk> i renamed my . kde and .kde4 because i couldnt login after the login screen
<MaGicKanGaRoo> what appens when you try to login via kdm?
<BluesKaj> BTW safari has anew version out for windows & mac , supposedly 10 X faster than IE and 3 X faster than FF
<MaGicKanGaRoo> sounds good :) tried it a few weeks ago in wine... it didnt go well :(
<XPS_M1330> what's the deal with all the fuss around browser speed? it depends more on the connection speed
<napterk> MaGicKanGaRoo>>>?
<BluesKaj> XPS_M1330 , yeah, all things being equal except the browsers i guess
<XPS_M1330> you have to wait 5 secs on the first load... big deal!
<MaGicKanGaRoo> kdm = the login manager, where you have your username and password
<XPS_M1330> I think opera is best
<MaGicKanGaRoo> not so much for me XPS, alot of the servers i use browsers with are on a Lan/wan
<SandGorgon> XPS_M1330: not entirely, the gecko webpage renderer vs the webkit renderer and the squirrelfish javascript engine vs the tracemonkey javascript engine is waht makes them different
<XPS_M1330> I'm in an Opera window right now! internal chat engine
<sven_> hello all, is their software in (k)ubuntu available to recover date from an usb-harddisk? the disk seems to be corrupt (ntfs d-drive is corrupt) but has all my personal files :s how can I recover it?
<MaGicKanGaRoo> sven was it formated with extfs3?
<SandGorgon> sven_, try spinrite - it is a bootable CD . It is a paid software, but as I have heard - well woth it
<sven_> SandGorgon: no paid software please:s
<MaGicKanGaRoo> you could give autopsy a go before spending money
<MaGicKanGaRoo> its on the backtrack live cd
<ActionParsnip1> !info autopsy
<ubottu> autopsy (source: autopsy): graphical interface to SleuthKit. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.08-2.1 (intrepid), package size 370 kB, installed size 1376 kB
<BluesKaj> !sleuthkit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleuthkit
<BluesKaj> !info sleuthkit
<ubottu> sleuthkit (source: sleuthkit): Tools for forensics analysis. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.52-1 (intrepid), package size 1915 kB, installed size 4768 kB
<sam_> i upgraded the other day and now I can no longer use caps-lock and the top toolbar from everything has gone
<PodeCoet> Is it possible to upgrade from 7.04 to 8.04 without breaking anything?
<MaGicKanGaRoo> should be
<MaGicKanGaRoo> when you change the repo's
<MaGicKanGaRoo> do apt-get update; then upgrade
<MaGicKanGaRoo> it will list all the packages its going to upgrade without removing anything
<MaGicKanGaRoo> when theyre done start installing the remaining packages with apt-get install packages
<MaGicKanGaRoo> a few at a time
<MaGicKanGaRoo> and watch if it says its going to remove anything
<MaGicKanGaRoo> suually it will be replacing it with a newer version
<MaGicKanGaRoo> or something that covers the same functions and has superceeded it
<MaGicKanGaRoo> so if you do it carefully like that you have control along the way
<PodeCoet> sounds like a pain :P
<PodeCoet> but cool at the same time
<MaGicKanGaRoo> heh :) just being doing it myself over the last few weeks with debian 300mhz boxes in the states .. took a while lol
<PodeCoet> haha
<PodeCoet> well I've been working on this automounting problem for ages, cant figure it out (got a Seagate FreeAgent 500GB drive that just wont work as writable or automount under 7.04)
<PodeCoet> works under 8.04.2 (AMD64), figured an upgrade is quicker/better
<MaGicKanGaRoo> cool ,well hope that it fixes it
<PodeCoet> same, otherwise it'll be back to windows server for that box :P
<MaGicKanGaRoo> ouch .. no box deserves that :)
<PodeCoet> yeah I feel bad for the box tbh, but the users are morons, no choice :(
<el> hi
<MaGicKanGaRoo> that old chess nut eh :)
<MaGicKanGaRoo> !hi el
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi el
<MaGicKanGaRoo> :( didnt work exactly as intended..
<PodeCoet> fail :P
<MaGicKanGaRoo> indeed:(
<ForzaPalermo> hey guys i have 3 internal haredrives, one 200gb for my ubuntu OS, the other two (1.5TB each) i want PURELY for storage and will LVM.... my question iswhen i format it iusing fdisk... do i make it a primary partiiton??? and how do i know im getting all 1.5TBS..... it asks questions about cylinders.. i am confused please help!
<MaGicKanGaRoo> you can have 4 primary partions per hard disk
<el> :D
<MaGicKanGaRoo> if you arent partitioning up those 1.5 drives
<MaGicKanGaRoo> you should be ok to do them as 1 primary partion a piece
<MaGicKanGaRoo> are you raiding them?
<ForzaPalermo> well either raid or LVM
<ForzaPalermo> whatever is better/easier
<ForzaPalermo> i jsut want to the two 1.5TB drives to be seen as one
<PodeCoet> MaGicKanGaRoo: Wait a sec, you're not Australian, YOU'RE BRITISH!
<MaGicKanGaRoo> this is true :)
<mefisto__> that's the magic!
<MaGicKanGaRoo> ok well for them to be seen as one thats not the partitioning really
<MaGicKanGaRoo> you need to raid them either as raid 0 or raid 1 striping or mirroring
<MaGicKanGaRoo> then when you install then they will be seen as one drive
<PodeCoet> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/sandwich.png
<ForzaPalermo> but i dont want to install, i already have my OS setup
<PodeCoet> heehee... oldie but goodie :D
<ForzaPalermo> i want to do this without my OS setup on that drive, just for storage nothing else
<nicolaialexander> i just installed ubuntu and i need to have root access does anyone know how to gain root access i know the password but i cant access the root from the log in screen.  I am also dual booting.
<mefisto__> PodeCoet: so old and good, I know what it is without looking at it :)
<ForzaPalermo> so when you do an fdisk /dev/sda and pick primary partioin, and go through all the steps
<ForzaPalermo> will it give me all my 1.5tb in that parition
<ForzaPalermo> is ther ea limit?
<user32768> i am trying to mount a samba share, ideally so that it can be mounted from kde.  its set up in fstab and can be mounted from a shell with sudo mount, but seems to require sudo?  and i have found no way to doing this via kde, either.  can anyone here help?
<Rioting_pacifist> a 1.5Tb drive is only 1.36 Tib
<Rioting_pacifist> erm you can make it user mountable
<ForzaPalermo> right but goign throuhg the default motions will give me 1.36
<ForzaPalermo> is my question
<Rioting_pacifist> you will loose a few bytes (litterally a few) to the partition table but yes
<ForzaPalermo> ok now my next question
<PodeCoet> mefisto__: http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/brick_archway.png
<PodeCoet> whyat about that one :P
<ForzaPalermo> so ive done that for my two drives
<ForzaPalermo> then i ahve to give it a format
<ForzaPalermo> like ext3 or ext4?
<Rioting_pacifist> yeah you will need to format /dev/sda1  and /dev/sdb1
<MaGicKanGaRoo> wait
<MaGicKanGaRoo> if you want it to be 1 drive on your machine
<MaGicKanGaRoo> you need to use raid to merge the two logical drives to present them as 1 logical one to the os
<ForzaPalermo> yes
<Rioting_pacifist> or lvm
<MaGicKanGaRoo> you can either do that in software or usually in hardware
<ForzaPalermo> ive tried hardware with raid controller
<ForzaPalermo> but it still 2 sepearate
<ForzaPalermo> in ubuntu
<el> nico: have you ever logged onto your machine with the root account?
<MaGicKanGaRoo> oh sorry, i forgot about lvm ... rioting is right
<ForzaPalermo> so i dont have to do this command sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1
<ForzaPalermo> to each
<ForzaPalermo> ?
<Rioting_pacifist> no you setup the raid/lvm 1st and then there will be a device on your system that represents both /dev/md0 or /dev/mapper/md0 or something like that, you format that 2.72Tb drive
<ForzaPalermo> ok can you help me setup the raid or lvm.. again whatever is easier is fine
<lovre> hi all
<el> hi lovre.
<mefisto__> user32768:  if it's in fstab it should automount (unless you've told it not to)
<lovre> i have a simple question. I have a pc with kubuntu 8.10 installed. I have another pc (laptop) with windows XP installed. I have a crossover cable. How do i connect theese two machines into LAN? What settings do i set up
<ForzaPalermo> lovre: i think you need to set up samba if not mistaken... put them on the same network so that they can see and talk to eachother
<lovre> ForzaPalermo: do i have to set static IP and if yes, how to do this?
<ForzaPalermo> i guess you dont have a router?
<mefisto__> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ForzaPalermo> there you go... you can get all your instructions from there
<ForzaPalermo> if you dont have a router its probabnly best to setup static ip and piut them in the same range for both
<Rioting_pacifist> lovre: you will need to play with /etc/network/interfaces to set it up manually, it may be doable in NetworkManager but NetworkManager seams to be a PITA when i do anything unusual
<lovre> ForzaPalermo: thanks for the links
<ForzaPalermo> thank mefisto__
<ForzaPalermo> :)
<lovre> Rioting_pacifist: ok, ill try it both ways, thank you
<ForzaPalermo> Rioting_pacifist: would you be able to help me setup raid or LVM with the OS already installed
<Rioting_pacifist> samba is what youll want once the networking is done eitherway (using Networkmanager or editing config files)
<ForzaPalermo> then get system-config-samba... makes it easy to setup
<Rioting_pacifist> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/ is what you need it may look daunting but just read the relevnat sections, first install lvm2
<ForzaPalermo> Rioting_pacifist: i have installed and followed those directions
<ForzaPalermo> but i cant get past the first part of doing a pvcreate
<ForzaPalermo> says that disks are mounted or in use... i dont remmebenr the exact error
<ForzaPalermo> but this was after i did an fdsik to both drives, and then gave them both a ext4 file structure on their respective partiions.. maybe that waas a mistake?
<Rioting_pacifist> make sure they are not by running mount and checking if the disks are there
<ForzaPalermo> how do i do that?
<mauricio> hello
<mauricio> I need help
<mauricio> somebody can help to me
<ghostcube> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Rioting_pacifist> just type mount in a konsole and check the output for the drives
<mauricio> I have SAmsung NC10 mini notbook, my atheros wifi adapter is not reconigzed by ubuntu 8.10
<ghostcube> mauricio: lscpi -v | grep atheros
<ghostcube> to www.pastie.org
<ForzaPalermo> ok i guess i have to wait till i get home
<mauricio> NetworkManager and wifi-radar say No wifi-device found. Exiting.
<ForzaPalermo> now lets say i get past my issue and i do the pv create for both drives
<ForzaPalermo> then all i have to do is create the voliume
<ForzaPalermo> and i wouldk be done?
<ForzaPalermo> with vgcreate
<mauricio> lscpi -v | grep atheros COmmand not found
<ghostcube> lscpi -v
<ghostcube> lspci -v
<ghostcube> damn typo
<ghostcube> lol
<Rioting_pacifist> mauricio:  lspci -v i think you have a typo
<ghostcube> my fault
<mauricio> ok
<ghostcube> havent seen it twice lol
<mauricio> is runung
<ghostcube> i need the output for the atheos device to www.pastie.org
<mauricio> working
<Rioting_pacifist> ForzaPalermo: you will have a volume group of 3tb, inside that you will need to add a logical volume, that logical volume will be 3tb, then format just the logical volume
<mauricio> no Athero Output
<ghostcube> what is the output for lspci
<ghostcube> post all to www.pastie.org
<mauricio> no output
<mauricio> here is
<ghostcube> lspci isnt showing you anything ?
<mauricio> yes , yes is output here
<mauricio> im pasting the output for you
<ghostcube> ok
<mauricio> is donde paste
<Rioting_pacifist> mauricio: its case sensitive lspci -v | grep Atheros should work
<mauricio> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<ForzaPalermo> Rioting_pacifist: would i use these commands to create the logical volume
<ForzaPalermo> # vgdisplay testvg | grep "Total PE"
<ForzaPalermo> Total PE              10230
<ForzaPalermo> # lvcreate -l 10230 testvg -n mylv
<ForzaPalermo>         
<ForzaPalermo> and make sure that i get my whole 2 drives?
<mauricio> ForzaPalermo
<ForzaPalermo> mauricio:
<mauricio> you saw the atheros info rigth
<ForzaPalermo> no
<mauricio> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<Rioting_pacifist> ForzaPalermo: yeah lvcreate -l100 -n<name for your partiton> <name of the volume group>
<Rioting_pacifist> mauricio: yes thats you atheros card
<ForzaPalermo> Rioting_pacifist: ok so after i create that, i need to format that partion/volume before i can use it?
<Rioting_pacifist> mauricio: stupid question, but is it the hardware switchedon (asin the light on the card is definatly on)?
<Rioting_pacifist> ForzaPalermo: yes you then format the logical volume
<mauricio> is on
<ForzaPalermo> ok... now for storage whats the best format
<ForzaPalermo> ext4?
<mauricio> by bios setup is always on, and the ligth ison too
<yao_ziyuan> i mistakenly pressed ctrl+alt+f12, and i entered a black screen. then i pressed ctrl+alt+f7 to get back. has i done anything harmful or vulnerable?
<Rioting_pacifist> yao_ziyuan: no
<ForzaPalermo> yao
<ForzaPalermo> no
<bipolar> yao_ziyuan: nope. thats exected.
<yao_ziyuan> ok
<mauricio> Rioting_Pacific
<yao_ziyuan> has i opened up a new session?
<mauricio> you have som knowledge how to fix it
<bipolar> yao_ziyuan: you've found teh virtual consoles... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_console_(PC)
<mauricio> to ubuntu reconigze the card
<Rioting_pacifist> mauricio: i dont no much about wireless setup, all i can suggest is having a look at the atheros drive page
<Rioting_pacifist> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<yao_ziyuan> bipolar: actually i know them. but the problem is the new session is all black and i can't exit from it
<yao_ziyuan> other than switch from it
<mauricio> doesnt to  much
<Rioting_pacifist> ForzaPalermo: the process goes something like this install lvm2, partiton disks(fdsik), add physical volumes to a volume group,create logical volume in that volume group,format logical volume (mkfs.ext3), play
<bipolar> yao_ziyuan: by defaut only 1-8 are running
<bipolar> yao_ziyuan: there are no gettys runing on 9-12
<Rioting_pacifist> ForzaPalermo: id recomend ext4 but each file system has pros/cons
<yao_ziyuan> ok
<Rioting_pacifist> is anybody on jaunty is it usable yet?
<ForzaPalermo> Rioting_pacifist: yeah i like ext4... now when i was playing around with mkfs... it seemed that it created a root filesystem
<ForzaPalermo> like you would see int he OS
<ForzaPalermo> is that right
<White_Pelican> I was on it till my last upgrade
<White_Pelican> that broke it
<Rioting_pacifist> F
<mauricio> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<Rioting_pacifist> White_Pelican: so not sutable as a dropin system till i wait for 9.04
<mauricio> who can help me
<White_Pelican> exactly
<mauricio> ubuntu doesnt reconigze the module
<mauricio> root@mauricio-laptop:~# wifi-radar
<mauricio> No wifi-device found. Exiting.
<Rioting_pacifist> ForzaPalermo: it will create a partition with nothing on it, which can be used for anything and mounted anywhere (/ , /home, /data, etc)
<ForzaPalermo> Rioting_pacifist: ok a few more questions if u dont mind.. i know im asking alot!
<Rioting_pacifist> mauricio: try reloading the wireless modules sudo modprove -r ath_pci ; sudo modprobe ath_pci
<Rioting_pacifist> ForzaPalermo: no problem im just waiting to see if anybody can help me with my segfaults
<ForzaPalermo> Rioting_pacifist: when formating the partion using mkfs.... what will be the location... will it be /dev/sda1 or whatever or will it be the naem of the logical volume by itself?
<mauricio> command not found
<Rioting_pacifist> ForzaPalermo: it will be the name of the logical volume by itself
<ForzaPalermo> so if i call it storage,, then thats all i need?
<Rioting_pacifist> mauricio:  stupid typos it should read "modprobe -r ath_pci ; modprobe ath_pci
<ForzaPalermo> 2nd question... do i have to MOUNT this voliume to see it>
<Rioting_pacifist> ForzaPalermo: no youll need /dev/mapper/<volume group>-<logical volume> and you will need to have activated the volume group
<Rioting_pacifist> ForzaPalermo:  yes to interact with it you will have to mount it somewhere
<mauricio> thw command pass
<mauricio> nothing happend
<mauricio> ill be back
<Rioting_pacifist> mauricio: it should have reloaded the atheros module i dunno if it will help, all i can think is perhaps atheros needs some proprietary firmware so you need to run the hardware manager to set it up
<Rioting_pacifist> but as i said before i dont really know how the networking stuff works
<mauricio> ok
<Rioting_pacifist> !cdbrun
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdbrun
<Rioting_pacifist> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Rioting_pacifist> !burning
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Rioting_pacifist> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ghostcube> mauricio: i have the fix
<ghostcube> i did it last night on an samsung R710
<ghostcube> you should highlit if you talk important things
<ForzaPalermo> now i waws reading we have to active the volume group every time we boot the pc
<ForzaPalermo> can we automate this ?
<Rioting_pacifist> ForzaPalermo: no you only need to activate the volume group once, you can automate the mounting though
<ghostcube> mauricio: pls open terminal
<ghostcube> jockey
<ForzaPalermo> ok that i know :)
<ghostcube> there disable the atheros card support  mauricio
<ghostcube> then install this package and reboot sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<ghostcube> check inside jockey that only the atheros 500x driver are enabled
<mauricio> where  is that instruction
<ghostcube> mauricio: german wiki
<palaiokwstas> scrollbar fix for firefox doesn't work in kde4.2 for me. anyone with same problem? anyone solved it?
<lovre> hi all
<ghostcube> mauricio: have u tried it ? is it clear what to do ?
<lovre> i have my eth0 interface configured via wpa_supplicant and config file. Now i want to change that configuration to be static IP and to overwrite the settings from the file. How do i do this? is is enough to write the static ip into /etc/network/interfaces?
<mefisto__> lovre: there's examples in  man interfaces
<ForzaPalermo> Rioting_pacifist: sorry i got booted...
<ForzaPalermo> Rioting_pacifist: now if i ever wipe the OS and install it over... will i ahve a proiblem reading from the lvm?
<Rioting_pacifist> not from linux aslong as you install lvm and activate the volume group, from windows i think its imposible
<Rioting_pacifist> brb
<ForzaPalermo> ok great so in the future all i ahve to do is afctivate a voluime group even if i wipe the HD with the os completely?
<Rioting_pacifist> yes, its tricky to mount from a livecd as by default a livecd doesnt load the correct modules, but it is doable (i think the command is modprobe loop ; modprobe lvm)
<ForzaPalermo> ok well i think thats it.  i will give this another go tonight
<ForzaPalermo> thanks
<Rioting_pacifist> no problem
<sven_> hello all, I have a usb-lacie-harddisk, and one partition seems to be corrupt. I have opened the usbdrive,and put the harddisk in my computer directly. But now in kubuntu, it asks me a password to access the partitions, why????
<whut_> Where does Kubuntu mount DVD by Default?
<Rioting_pacifist> whut_: run mount to see but i think its /media/dvd
<Rioting_pacifist> sven_: what happens when you try and mount i manually
<sven_> but it mounts automaticly, but when I click on it, it asks a password
<Rioting_pacifist> its because it requires root privilages to mount then, you can edit fstab to avoid this
<mefisto__> mine mounts at /media/cdrom0
<sven_> Rioting_pacifist: how?
<XPS_M1330> if I install the kubuntu-desktop package from HardyHeron, will I get KDE 3.5 or KDE 4.2 ?
<Rioting_pacifist> sven_: erm find the relevant line and add user to the option in /etc/fstab
<fosco__> XPS_M1330, hardy = kde 3.5
<XPS_M1330> I would have thought KDE4 but when I look at the packages it sesms like it's KDE3<
<XPS_M1330> What if I upgrade to intrepid first?
<sven_> Rioting_pacifist: can you be more specific?
<Rioting_pacifist> XPS_M1330: hardy has kde4 as an option ibex has kde4 as default with no kde3
<XPS_M1330> SHOULD I upgrade to intrepid?
<Rioting_pacifist> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or !QtParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Rioting_pacifist> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<XPS_M1330> I don't want to end up having to troubleshoot my computer during the whole spring break
<mefisto__> XPS_M1330: don't upgrade then
<XPS_M1330> mouahaha noted
<XPS_M1330> but KDE4 is fine with hardyheron?
<mefisto__> XPS_M1330: I'm not saying it's going to be difficult upgrading. just that there are no guarantees it will be trouble-free
<Rioting_pacifist> sven_: read though https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab#options bascially you have to add a line like /dev/sdb1 /media/lacie <filesystem> defaults,user 0 0
<mefisto__> sven_: the line for your dvd drive will probably start with  /dev/scd0
<XPS_M1330> I read someone with the same system saying at first wome things (including wifi) weren't working initially, but eventually they got fixed in subsequent releases. Does that mean I have a pretty good chance that everything's gonna work? Besides, I have a dell supported  ubuntu laptop
<mefisto__> XPS_M1330: try an intrepid livecd to see how well your hardware goes out of the box
<gothpaw> hat's the dd command to backup/copy an entire raw image of a 250GB partition (that has gone bad) for backup in case a restore doesn't work on the damaged hdd
<palaiokwstas> Guys how do you see the idea for kde 4 to have another discreet notification method, like blinking the scroll lock light for a few seconds?
<gothpaw> hat's = what's
<XPS_M1330> mefisto__:  good idea, thanks
<jbwiv> can someone remind me how to start up another Xserver on port :1 and point it to kdm ?
<XPS_M1330> the standard iso from http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download is a live CD?
<jbwiv> I remember the X :1 part....that works
<jbwiv> but I need to get a kdm login screen on that X server
<mefisto__> gothpaw: I think it's just dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/path/to/backup/image    if the partition is /dev/sda1
<palaiokwstas> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=185625
<palaiokwstas> please vote
<gothpaw> ok, so I would just replace sda1 with sdd1 ?
<gothpaw> sdd1 being the drive in question
<mefisto__> gothpaw: yes, and of= where you're saving the backup
<gothpaw> mefisto__: is 'image' to be the image name? do I need to give it anything specific for the image name?
<keldrona> hi guys, I have kubuntu 8.04, but I would like to use xfce interface. What do I have to download? Thank you
<mefisto__> gothpaw: look at man dd for other options
<gothpaw> mefisto__: thanks much, greatly appreciated
<mefisto__> gothpaw: no, choose any name you want
<mefisto__> gothpaw: check out testdisk. I think that can do backups for you, as well as repair partitions. never used it myself though
<gohmifune> does anyone have problems with audio not playing when multiple sources are active?
 * gohmifune is away: Gone away for now
 * gohmifune is back.
<phitoo> Hello! I'm looking for a way to disable krunner. How can I stop it from running?
<maco> gohmifune: that's an ancient problem
<maco> i supposed kmix is used in kubuntu...
<gohmifune> the kids in the kde room say its pulseaudio
<gothpaw> mefisto__: well I've been hearing some things about testdisk though, like how if it fixes a partition you loose all your data
<mefisto__> phitoo: you could rename /usr/bin/krunner to krunner.disabled or something. that would probably do it.
<phitoo> mefisto__: I'll keep that in mind. Thanks.
<draik_> I am on Kubuntu 8.10 with KDE4.2. I initially thought there was an audio problem, but it turned out to be an amarok issue with xine. How do I go about fixing the engine within amarok?
<Tm_T> draik_: what Amarok version?
<draik_> Tm_T: Just a sec
<draik_> 1.4.10 Tm_T
<Tm_T> draik_: I see, what problem you have and how it is determined?
<yao_ziyuan> suppose a program freezes the system,
<yao_ziyuan> and launching ksysguard to kill it takes a long time
<yao_ziyuan> so i press ctrl + alt + f1
<yao_ziyuan> to go to another terminal
<SlimeyPete> yao_ziyuan: ctrl-alt-x
<yao_ziyuan> and what command can i use to kill that problematic program?
<SlimeyPete> that executes xkill, I think
<yao_ziyuan> wow
<SlimeyPete> or from the console: "kill -9 <pid>"
<yao_ziyuan> tried
<yao_ziyuan> no result
<SlimeyPete> find the pid by using "ps -ef"
<Tm_T> yao_ziyuan: or you can use "killall <appname>"
<yao_ziyuan> o...
<yao_ziyuan> but alt + ctrl + x doesn't take effect
<Tm_T> and many other methods
<draik_> Tm_T: When I upgraded to KDE4.2, I wasn't getting audio to play with amarok. shadeslayer and I had the same issue after upgrading. Upon further review, however, it appeared that it wasn't an audio issue as I suddenly heard tones from kopete. I then noticed it only applied to amarok as minirok was working.
<draik_> Tm_T: Nevermind. It started working now. Weird.
<pahan> j #kubuntu-ru
<yao_ziyuan> killall worked
<mefisto__> yao_ziyuan: you could also do ctrl-alt-esc and click the window you want to kill
<draik_> I created an alias for killall... alias die='sudo killall'
<pahan> русский канал
<draik_> !ru | pahan
<ubottu> pahan: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bipolar> now that 4.2 has hit intrepid backports, I'm having some trouble with mysqld-akonadi. Specificly, it fails to run on my workstations with nfs mounted home directorys.
<bipolar> I can get akondai to start by using the system installed mysql server, but then I have to create the database and permissions by hand.
<bipolar> has anyone else seen this?
<dr_Willis> ive never even heard of that.. :)
<bipolar> ugh
<dr_Willis> Heh - I recall years ago - there being issues with nfs mountd homes.. but that was the last i ever even tried it. :)
<bipolar> Been using it for a couple of years now
<bipolar> I wish I could pin down the issue.
<bipolar> it might be because the root user on the workstaion does not have access to the nfs shares.
<rimvis> laba :)
<sven_> hello all, how do I mount ntfs in kubuntu via terminal?
<Dr_willis_AAO> with the ntfs-3g command
<Dr_willis_AAO> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<zumbi> Dr_willis_AAO: are you the same Dr_Willis that was interested on GP2X device ?
<Dr_willis_AAO> I am he.
<Dr_willis_AAO> I am on my AcerAspireOne at the moment. :)
<Dr_willis_AAO> dr_Willis,  - is the pc in the basement :)
<zumbi> where you doing kernel stuff on GP2X?
<Dr_willis_AAO> not me.
<Dr_willis_AAO> I just play games on it.
<Dr_willis_AAO> actuyally ive not even had it out in ages...
<zumbi> oh! ok
<shurik2k5> hi, where can i find ktorrent 3.2 deb for kubuntu 8.10?
<Dr_willis_AAO> It just sucks down the battery so fast. i cant stand it.
<zumbi> hehe, i have a plug to the wall
<Dr_willis_AAO> i do also.. but its a 'handheld' :) hard to do that all  the time
<Dr_willis_AAO> I normally used mine to watch videos.
<Dr_willis_AAO> but now my phone can do that. :)
<zumbi> i bricked mine, i use it to waist time, brick it and debrick it
<zumbi> currently it is bricked
<Dr_willis_AAO> cant say that i ever flashed the rom on mine.
<Dr_willis_AAO> I think the AcerAspireOne Guys need to make a 'AAO handheld' :) that way ya got a full pc as a handheld.
<Dr_willis_AAO> and itd be cheaper then the new GPXXXXXX-made by yet another company-whatever it is called this week.. gizmox
<zumbi> i got one of those too, now, i.MX51 netbooks are coming up
 * zumbi &
<Dr_willis_AAO> yea - i maysave up and get a new netbook at xmas time. this one is just sooo handy
<Dr_willis_AAO> :)
<Dr_willis_AAO> I wish this one had a svideo out.
<mauricio> I have SAmsung NC10 mini notbook, my atheros wifi adapter is not reconigzed by ubuntu 8.10
<Dr_willis_AAO> hmm.. My atheros works fine in ubuntu. It may  depend on exactlywhich chipset you have
<rajat> hello dougl
<Dr_willis_AAO> thers also i think 2 different 'drivers' out for those chipsets
<dougl> hello
<Dr_willis_AAO> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mauricio> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<mauricio> this i my chipset
<keldrona_> hi guys, I have kubuntu 8.04, but I would like to use xfce interface. What do I have to download? Thank you
<cuznt> !xfce
<mauricio> ubottu doesnt rigth info that file
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mauricio> you are<0
<Dr_willis_AAO> ubottu,  is a bot.
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<Dr_willis_AAO> :)
<cuznt> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<cuznt> good bot
<Dr_willis_AAO> i got 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<Dr_willis_AAO> a
<Dr_willis_AAO> it worked in ubuntu here - just fine
<mauricio> Dr_willis_AAoO
<mauricio> can you help  me
<cuznt> how does one find these things with a terminal? OR is there a place that might show these commands.
<Dr_willis_AAO> proberly not.. all idid to mine was click the confiogure network icon thing in the panel. and enter my info ssid/passwordkey
<cuznt> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_willis_AAO> cuznt,  what things? the bot factoids?
<cuznt> sorry..... im dumb today....
<cuznt> you may have to make a new connection
<cuznt> for the ethernet.. i did, but only once.
<cuznt> nope the !ask was dumb pardon
<Dr_willis_AAO> im not in Kubuntu, or Ubuntu at all - right now.. so cant check/help/handhold :)
<cuznt> no like finding out your pc's hardware
<carpii> how can i tell KDE's mime file associations that i want it to treat *.TPL files as if they were *.PHP files ?
<cuznt> there is a command to find out what yout ethernet adapter is
<carpii> the interface is incredibly unintuitive
<cuznt> try right clicking carpii
<carpii> on the TPL ?
<cuznt> yes
<cuznt> choose properties
<cuznt> there should be a choice for progs to open files with prefs (if more than one assoc.)
<Dr_willis_AAO> cuznt,  lspci
<carpii> hm i think theres more to it cuznt. My tpl files are already set to open in KDevelop by default (and properties lists PHP script)
<carpii> but in kdevelop, some TPL files just open as text, and the KDevelop guys told me that thats because KDE is inferring its a text file
<cuznt> there is an icon that should let you find other programs to open it with
<carpii> plain text, rather than TPL text
<cuznt> i had to do that with my furthurnet browser
<cuznt> its java based
<cuznt> and i wanted it to auto start
<carpii> its already associated
<carpii> double clicking any tpl will open in kdevelop
<carpii> but some open as text (no syntax highlighting) and some open with syntax highlighting
<carpii> and the icons for these differ in dolphin too, even though theyre all TPL files
<carpii> i was told its not just based on extension, but KDE has a quick look at the file to see what type it is
<shaman> greetings
<shaman> anyone know how to get koffice-kde4 installed in Intrepid
<carpii> and for some reason KDE is thinking this small bunch of TPL files are just plan text
<Shaman666> error: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/oxygen/16x16/actions/object-order-back.png', which is also in package kde-icons-oxygen
<cuznt> when you choose properties there is an icon on the right that looks like a wrench
<Shaman666> more fool me for using koffice to write business documents, I guess
<cuznt> then you can add an application
<cuznt> and choose which one it is supposed to open with first
<cuznt> it thought my java was script and opened it with kate
<cuznt> and that is a .jar
<Shaman666> anyone know how to force apt to let me install koffice?
<gorgonizer> Shaman666: you can use dpkg to force the overwrite of that file..
<gorgonizer> Shaman666: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite [path-to-package]package-name
<Shaman666> dpkg --force-overwrite -i  <------ worked
<yaa_> ti cho tak bazarish
<ncfi1013> can anybody tell me of the simplest way possible to install a graphics driver for an nvidia geforce 6100 gpi graphics card that doesn't screw anything up like having to go into recovery mode to stop using the driver and getting a b.s.o.d.?
<BluesKaj> ncfi1013, look in adept search by typing your card model there , a recomended driver will be listed with your card in properties
<ncfi1013> blueskaj will cause me any problems like the ones i listed or any other problems i didnt think about?
<BluesKaj> ncfi1013, did you find the nvidia graphics driver like the version 177 for example , if you click on properties of that driver you'll se a list of supported nvidia cards
<BluesKaj> ncfi1013 , i see the 177 version driver supports the  GeForce 6100...install that driver and relogin , then you'll have the option of installing it without any probs
<BluesKaj> installing = choosing as default after relogin
<lucypher> Hi, how do I print odd/even pages of a document? I'm used to print front-rear pages this way.
<duron> hi
<duron> I'm French and i want change langage, how I do ?
<ncfi1013> i already tried to install the 177 and the problems that i listed happened blueskaj so why did i have problems installing it if it is supported?
<mauricio> I fixed
<Jampiter> Hi
<mauricio> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<Jampiter> Is there a way to change the blue colour of the 'taskbar' in 4.2 without changing the Plasma theme? It doesn't go with any wallpaper other than the default one.
<mauricio> works in ubuntu
<Jampiter> Ok, nevermind.
<mauricio> here the sol
<mauricio> NC10 Samsung
<mauricio> Download and install madwifi driver
<mauricio> thats all
<mauricio> now
<mauricio> I have a HSPA module
<mauricio> I have HSPA module how can set it up to connect to Internert
<ncfi1013> can anybody tell me why i cant get the themes to work in amarok? does it have anything to do with not having a driver installed?
<olskolirc> can someone look at my pastebin and tell me why I can't play .avi files please?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/123477/
<fosco__> olskolirc, try dissabling all plugins in totem, it seems some plugin is failing
<olskolirc> thanks fosco
<olskolirc> thanks fosco_
<mauricio> I have HSPA module how can set it up to connect to Internert?
<peaches> anyonone knows how to fix the error "Warning: unsupported audio format" trying to record from mic with arecord -f cd -t raw | lame -x - record.mp3
<ncfi1013> can anybody tell me why i cant get my ipod to connect in amarok when my new device manager sees it and mounts it with no problem?
<ncfi1013> can anybody tell me why i cant get the themes to work in amarok? does it have anything to do with not having a driver installed?
<ncfi1013> can anybody what it means when amarok asks for the pre-connect and post-disconnect commands for connecting an ipod? if anybody knows what it means can they tell me what they are?
<Jampiter> How do I adjust the cursor speed in 4.2?
<HappySmileMan> Move your hand faster
<HappySmileMan> Or slower
<HappySmileMan> (Alternately go to System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Mouse -> Advanced
<HappySmileMan> And change Pointer acceleration
<Jampiter> Thanks :)
<olskolirc> fosco_, can you help me with this pastebin please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/123495/
<fosco__> it seems that avi is broken
<olskolirc> ok thanks fosco_
<bipolar> I'm trying to debug a problem with the akonadi mysql server on my workstations with NFS home dir's. I've pastebin'd the error at http://pastebin.com/m8dc719b
<bipolar> My first troubleshooting direction is to try to find out if any of the database creation code somehow runs as root
<bipolar> since my home directories are root_squash'ed
<bipolar> can anyone help me debug this?
<goofey> bipolar: not sure that #kubuntu is the best place for mysql and NFS questions....
<sorset> where can i find libtool 1.5 package ?
<bipolar> goofey: this is about the 4.2 packages released in intrepid-backports
<bipolar> There must be a configuration script that creates the inital akonadi database when first run. For some reason it's not creating what it needs to, and I can't find any debuging output whatsoever from that process.
<bipolar> the only thing I have is the output of the mysqld-akonadi process that fails to start
<goofey> bipolar: still doesn't sound #kubuntu related to me, but that's just me - just trying to make sure you get the best help possible
<bipolar> goofey: they are kubuntu packages, this is the only channel to get help with them.
<palaiokwstas> error 28: selected item cannot fit in memory
<palaiokwstas> i cannot get into win xp
<goofey> bipolar: first of all, mysql packages are generic to *buntu, not specific to kubuntu
<palaiokwstas> what can i do?
<lovre> i have accidentally deleted some content from my USB memory. Is there some kind of recovery tool i can use to try to recover this data? I havent written anything on the memory since.
<jamesjedimaster> bipolar: perhaps you can try on #mysql channel
<david__> Hi folks... quick question:  Is there any repo I can add to Intrepid to get PostgreSQL 8.2?  (8.3 is the only one available by default, and that won't work for a specific application I need to install... sigh)
<bipolar> goofey, jamesjedimaster: I'm talking about mysqld-akonadi. that is kubuntu specific, unless gnome started using akonadi....
<bipolar> it's a seperate binary then the standard mysql package.
<palaiokwstas> anyone for the grub error?
<venik> How do I change the icon of a file that is on the desktop in Kubuntu 8.10 KDE 4.2?
<david__> Gak.. sorry, got to run... I'll ask later ;-)
<compilerwriter> When I look at my desktop viewer I seem to have an invisible terminal window that won't come up to the desktop to be terminated.  How can I raise this thing to fix it?
<compilerwriter> Should I just remove the viewer from my panel and then put it back?  Is this probably a phantom window in the viewer widget?
<venik> any news on changing an icon of a file on the desktop in Kubuntu 8.10?
<lovre> how do i check kernel version
<PymerOne> hiya all
<PymerOne> run for cover everyone...i am a complete noob ;)
<PymerOne> and for being a noob, i have maaaaany questions
<PymerOne> has anyone any ideaś about vrml?
<Guest94362> hi
<PymerOne> hi guest ;)
<PymerOne> oh my....ppl at my door....have to go cya ;)
<Mooqball> How do I manually configure internets in kubuntu?
<carpii> nano /etc/network/interfaces
<carpii> /etc/init/d/network restart
<carpii> /etc/init.d/network restart
<Mooqball> i cant get kubuntu to go on the net even directly plugged in to the modem
<Mooqball> fresh install
<Mooqball> before i was using ubuntu
<carpii> is the modem connected?
<Mooqball> yeah, im dual booting because im noob like that
<carpii> what are you using now?
<Mooqball> vista ultimate
<carpii> could be anything, hard to say since youre not in kubuntu
<Mooqball> couldnt get on the internet
<carpii> check dhcp hasnt failed and youve been given a diff ip
<Mooqball> ubuntu works out of the box with my internet
<carpii> duff
<unko> hmm not that many people using kubuntu huh
<unko> compareed to ubuntu's 1.5k of users
<Mooqball> like thing cranks and it gives me the option to configure wan0 or eth0
<carpii> lots of kde people just use #ubuntu
<jals> question, i currently eject my ipod by typing sudo eject /dev/sdb1 or whatever
<Mooqball> unko: my university uses kubuntu in its "Linux Labs" =P
<jals> how do i make it so i don't have to do "sudo"
<jals> i've read that i can add myself to a group or something?
<Cranky_old_goat> hi ...anyone that can tell me how to get knetworkmanager working?   i have no problems connecting with gnome, but kde4 is no-go
<bipolar> lovre: the easy way to check kernel version is to open up konsole and run 'uname -a'
<unko> ok guys...i might switch to kubuntu from ubuntu... kubuntu updates the stuff more than ubuntu so i thinking about it...and i love amarok wich i can't get in ubuntu cuz i don't feel like compiling it
<Mooqball> i guess im too lame for kde since gnome has more support
<Mooqball> for noobs
<Mooqball> i should go cry and run back to ubuntu
<bipolar> lovre: 'uname -r' will give you JUST the kernel version without the other stuff
<unko> i don't know what to do
<lovre> bipolar: thank you
<bipolar> np
<carpii> mooqball, its hard to help when someone just says 'it doesnt work'
<Mooqball> Okay, I appreciate you trying to help me I'll be descriptive as possible. I right mouse click the grey globe thing. I set up new wireless connection (wan0 it says). I click on my home wireless network. I type in my key. I click next. It cranks for 2 min and then stops. So then I plugged directly into my modem
<Mooqball> and it recognizes that its an ethernet cable and starts to crank. status: IP Configuration. Then it stops, and returns to grey globe.
<valgaav> do you have dhcp ?
<valgaav> or manual IP ?
<Mooqball> I have the thing where every computer has the same IP and the router assigns a random IP to every computer
<carpii> you mean you use dhcp
<Mooqball> locally from my understanding. I am not sure what DHCP is.
<valgaav> dhcp then
<Mooqball> yes
<carpii> they dont all have the same ip, but nevermind :D
<carpii> did you try restarting network after plugging the ethernet cable in?
<Mooqball> well you know what i mean, the local ip
<Mooqball> 192.168.2.x
<carpii> yeah, i do
<valgaav> if your wireless is hidden
<carpii> and what version of kde is this
<valgaav> (no ssid broadcast)
<valgaav> then that may be the problem
<Mooqball> the one that comes with 8.10 fresh install. 1.x something
<carpii> 4.1 i guess
<Mooqball> the router broadcasts the ssid
<valgaav> uh
<carpii> reboot into kubuntu with the cable attached, then run ifconfig and make a note of the ip and gateway settings
<valgaav> 4.2 has the knetworkmanger
<valgaav> 4.1
<carpii> then see if you can access your routers web interface
<Mooqball> i know the ip and gateway of my isp
<carpii>  this is different
<carpii> if dhcp isnt giving your machine a good ip, you wont be able to connect to anything, even if your router is online
<Mooqball> ok
<carpii> you should probably thin about upgrading to kde 4.2, too
<carpii> 3.5 is great, 4.2 is ok, but 4.1 is pretty bad
<valgaav> I second that
<Mooqball> i will when i get on the internets
<Mooqball> ok so boot back into kubuntu and run ifconfig
<valgaav> the plasmoid for networks in jaunty is a lot better
<valgaav> and jaunty is already quite stable
<valgaav> maybe download daily build of jaunty ?
<valgaav> try on livecd if you will have more luck with yuor connection
<Mooqball> ok
<valgaav> do you want a link for jaunty daily builds ?
<Mooqball> if i download jaunty alpha or whatever how do i install it over the kubuntu partition or is that not possible
<Mooqball> because i do the ubuntu over windows thing and it uses grub
<Mooqball> sure ill dl jaunty
<valgaav> I would suggest formating that partition and installing it there
<xiqxiq> hello i have a BIG problem with kubuntu
<Mooqball> using the installer or some other method?
<valgaav> yes the installer
<Mooqball> ok
<Mooqball> We'll give that a go!
<valgaav> the manual method in it afaik
<olskolirc> fosco_, can you help me with this pastebin please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/123495/
<olskolirc> oops sorry fosco__
<xiqxiq> my computer was formatted, and the only disc i had was kubuntu feisty... how can i upgrade it now?
<xiqxiq> (sudo apt-get update doesnt work, it says feisty files not found)
<Mooqball> valgaav: where can I get the latest jaunty build?
<xiqxiq> hello anyone?
<valgaav> here : http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/
<Mooqball> thanks
<valgaav> it's best that you play with it a bit from a livecd mode
<Mooqball> ok
<valgaav> and decide if you like it
<Mooqball> i should prob stay away from 64 bit for now right
<valgaav> it also has ext4 support
<valgaav> well I'm using 64 bit
<Mooqball> yeah but you are smarter than i
<valgaav> and I'm happy with it
<valgaav> I guess flash and jave is still a bit problem with 64 bits
<Mooqball> ill go for 32 for no
<Mooqball> now
<valgaav> and ext4 is nice but I guess you shouldn't play with just yet too :P
<Mooqball> thanks for your help
<valgaav> np
<Mooqball> what's the release date on 9.04
<valgaav> april afaik
<valgaav> 9.04 = 2009 . 04 :)
<Mooqball> i see
<Enayem> Bonsoir
<Enayem> j'aurais une question ^^
<Enayem> je suis developpeur, dans une société de service, je vais être en inter contract bientôt (pas cool) et je voulais en profiter pour contribuer à un projet open source (cool ^^)
<Enayem> comment faire pour commencer ?
<Enayem> ou trouver les projet français
<Enayem> comment contacter des team de developpement
<david__> Does anyone know a repository I could add on Intrepid to get PostgreSQL 8.2?  (PostgreSQL 8.3 seems to be the only one available by default; I need 8.2 for a particular application)
<Enayem> Sorry i think is a french chan !
<Enayem> thinked
<david__> :-)
<valgaav> thought :P
<Enayem> :D
<gmiernicki> it is?
<gmiernicki> :(
<Enayem> that the cause what i search a franch project :D :D
<tripoli> bonsoir a tous !
<david__> Is PostgreSQL 8.2 even available for Intrepid?  Might have to build from source.... sigh.
<tripoli> est ce que qqun parle francais ?
<noren_> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ozca> #list
<kurumin__> oiiiiiiiiiiii
<compilerwriter> Weh
<slerder> Hey guys. Anyone know of a little linux app for ubuntu that lets me see the transfered speed of a certain nic like eth1?Thanks
<carpii> well theres superkaramba, might be a bit overkill though
<bipolar> ok... the problem with mysql-akonadi and nfs moutned home directorys is all about apparmor :(
<bipolar> but I'm not sure how to fix it
<bipolar>  /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld-akonadi has @{HOME}/.local/share/akonadi/ listed, but something about /home being nfs mounted is making it fail.
<bipolar> anyone have any ideas?
<SuspectZero> hey there. i just ran apache2ctl and it gives me a page that says "it works" on 127.0.0.1. i changed the default file to say something custom but when i go to 127.0.0.1 it still gives the "it works" method
<bipolar> SuspectZero: Web Browser Cache
<stagga> hello
<stagga> audacity with logitech usb dosen't work
<stagga> can someone please help
<jarco> I became uncle today for the second time
<tellmehowplease> how to get the usb mic to work in audacity
<MidnightDevil> heya
<tellmehowplease> hello
<tellmehowplease> to get the usb mic to work in audacity
<tellmehowplease> can anyone tell me how to get a logitech mike to work in audacity
<carpii> try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6518946
<tellmehowplease> thnk
<drahmail> salemo 3alaycom
<drahmail> welcom
<senorpedro> hi
<senorpedro> why cant i play the streams from somafm.com in amarok?
<senorpedro> i always get like 'not supported multiplexer format' or somthing like that
<senorpedro> but i have mp2  installed etc
<senorpedro> ffmpeg blabla
<senorpedro> i can watch avi, divx, mp3
<senorpedro> everything
<senorpedro> why not the radio stream?
<senorpedro> in windows it works
<senorpedro> even in macosx
<senorpedro> or freebsd
<senorpedro> dos 6.2
<senorpedro> hola?
<drahmail> please i can't see the animation desktop in may system "ubuntu"
<carpii> senor, can you just type on one line plz
<senorpedro> ok sorry
<senorpedro> wont happen again
<senorpedro> please   help
<carpii> :)
<senorpedro> carpii: can you listen to somafm radio stations in amarok?
<carpii> im looking
<carpii> it seems to use some aacPlus stream format
<carpii> youd need to find a codec for that
<senorpedro> ok thx buddy
<carpii> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=199115
<carpii> old thread, but maybe his solution at bottom works
<tellmehowplease> howto add killall pulseadudio to your sessions
<gmiernicki> anyone recommend kde4.2 on intrepid? or would it be best to wait for jaunty?
<Mooq> gmiernicki: prob best to wait for jaunty
<Mooq> but im no expert =P
<gmiernicki> im tempted to do it, cuz theres a few things in 4.1 that irk me pretty bad
<gmiernicki> but i also need a stable box
<drahmail> i cannot install the skype in ubuntu8.10?
<Mooq> i just finished downloading the latest alpha build
<athlon1> Hallo. Can any tell me a plugin for watching http requests (get, post) for firefox. What I want is that before sending a form it shows me the header. Thanks
<HappySmileMan> athlon1: LiveHTTPheaders
<HappySmileMan> I think it's called
<athlon1> I'm going to try...
<athlon1> HappySmileMan: But it doesn't display headers... It's a very small window on the left and I can't watch its content.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<HappySmileMan> athlon1: I thought you could bring up a dialog box which shows more, but I haven't used it in a while, maybe I'm thinking of something else
<athlon1> It opens a window, but I use spanish firefox an may have some bug because it seem to work, but can see the text...
<valgaav> @gmiernicki kde 4.2 in jaunty seems more stable then the one in intrepid
<valgaav> just my impresion though
<valgaav> I'm rruning jaunty at the moment
<gmiernicki> guess i can hold off for another 60 days then
<valgaav> well it's already in a feature freeze
<valgaav> and from my point of view it is stable ... though I'm running it for just one week time
<ActionParsnip> i tried jaunty recently, didny fly too wel
<chrischi> hello
<Erthe> Hey folks.
<chrischi> hi
<Erthe> I'm a little new (or my knowledge is gone from a time I knew) with .deb, wondering how I determine which files are owned by a package I have installed?
<Erthe> Equivalent of rpm -ql <package>
<ActionParsnip> Erthe: use apt-file
<Erthe> Thanks  :)
<noren_> !hi | chrischi
<ubottu> chrischi: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> Erthe: apt-file search <some file name>
<Erthe> Oh, it's the reverse action I'm interested in
<Erthe> Like: dpkg -someoption <packagename>
<Erthe> I installed a package with adept and I can't find the executable for it.
<vbeltrao> What happened to kubuntu 8.04? it stopped finding the updates like 2 ago
<chrischi> sorry im a noob with konversation... does anybody know how to get on quakenet? there are no preset servers... :(
<ActionParsnip> Erthe: apt-cache search <something>
<ActionParsnip> Erthe: apt-get -reinstall install <whatever>
<vbeltrao> 2 days ago, the list was full of updates.. right no? it's says that it's to most current version but IT'S NOT!.. I left many updates behind and I nedd 'em now
<vbeltrao> right now
<Erthe> ActionParsnip: Found it, thanks.  :)
<ActionParsnip> vbeltrao: then contact the repo managers
<vbeltrao> Ok!
<ActionParsnip> Erthe: sweet
<Erthe> Just want to put it out there that Kubuntu was a godsend
<Erthe> SuSE's support for KDE has gone down the drain
<ActionParsnip> Erthe: install a different DE on SuSE
<Erthe> KDE under Kubuntu is almost entirely stable
<Erthe> Well, I've installed Kubuntu, won't be using openSUSE anymore
<ActionParsnip> Erthe: i use kde but not kwin
<Erthe> KWin has been pretty good to me so far
<Erthe> Only bugs I've had are with Konqueror to be honest
<Erthe> It consistently believes my cache is enabled.
<ActionParsnip> i dislike it, i find it slow. i use fluxbox
<Erthe> My hardware is pretty pimp
<Erthe> This is a gaming PC
<ActionParsnip> mine is mid range, i just liek speed
<Erthe> Well, with my hardware, this is fast.
<ActionParsnip> my system is primed for speed
<Erthe> I'm not sure if I could speed this up at all  :)
<ActionParsnip> no animations no loading things bobbing up and down
<ActionParsnip> oh i bet you can
<Erthe> Resizing windows with wobbly windows on is a bit odd, but other than that, everything else is highly responsive, quick, crisp and clean.
<maco> ActionParsnip: i sit there saying "boun-cy! boun-cy! boun-cy!" in my head when i see the loading things
<Erthe> Waiting to use KDE4 with all the bells and whistles enabled was worth the time spent waiting  :)
<ActionParsnip> if you disable all window animations it'll be faster
<Erthe> But it's .. fast now..
<ActionParsnip> maco: i turned those off, waste of time
<ActionParsnip> Erthe: if you run a local dns server your web access will speed up a little
<ActionParsnip> Erthe: you can compile apps to remove unnecessary features
<Erthe> Honestly, I'm happy with the way this is functioning  :)
<Erthe> Although I'm still not sure I like Dolphin over Konqueror
<ActionParsnip> then uninstall dolphin and install konqueror
<Erthe> They're both installed.
<Erthe> I'm just expressing an opinion on KDE4
<Erthe> I've been using KDE since 0.9x days
<Erthe> Konqueror was really really useful to me in KDE3
<Erthe> Not sure if I could use Dolphin over it
<gmiernicki> dolphin has issues
<ActionParsnip> Erthe: uninstall what you dont need
<gmiernicki> but it feels ok after using it for a while
<ActionParsnip> use cli for file management :)
<Erthe> Dolphin is kind of featureless
<carpii> yeah the options screen is like barren
<gmiernicki> the thing i hate is that it freezes for 5-30 seconds sometime on copy/move operations
<carpii> i use dolphin on kde 3.5, i just had to get used to it
<Erthe> ActionParsnip: When I'm working, my Konqueror window has 5 panes, one for each of the source modules I'm working on
<Erthe> It's DnD to Kate that I use a GUI FM for
<drostie> Every time I set up Kubuntu, I have to reconfigure Dolphin. --_--;;
<Erthe> Took me a while to get it to appear the way I wanted
<Erthe> Once they flesh out the app it'll be great
<draik_> I have nepomukserver running at 100%.
<draik_> I can't kill it either
<draik_> What gives?
<draik_> It is fluxing between 99 to 100% right now. :(
<draik_> BTW, is it needed?
<ActionParsnip> draik_: sudo kill -9 <pid>
<draik_> ActionParsnip: Is it needed?
<ActionParsnip> draik_: let me websearch
<draik_> I'm only seeing that it is a "Social Semantic Desktop"
<ActionParsnip> draik_: http://dev.nepomuk.semanticdesktop.org/download/
<draik_> ActionParsnip: I don't need a download. It's running on my computer at 100%
<draik_> Well, not anymore.
<draik_> I'm just wondering if it is necessary.
<drostie> Erthe: Kate is ok, but it has a rendering bug that annoys me.
<UnixOne> hi
<UnixOne> Can somebody send me the sources.list for kde4.2?? I will install ubuntu -server-txt-mode 8.10 to install a custom kde4.2 installation.
<drostie> UnixOne: kde 4.2 doesn't have a sources.list, as it is a desktop environment, not a Linux distribution.
<drostie> Did you mean the default Kubuntu sources.list?
<draik_> I'm just curious, but what happened with source-o-matic that it isn't advised for use?
<ActionParsnip> draik_: i'm just showing you what it is
<draik_> OK
<ActionParsnip> draik_: kill it off and see what difference the system has, you can always reboot
<blahjake> UnixOne: you need this line added: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<blahjake> UnixOne: assuming you're on intrepid
<drostie> ah, if UnixOne wanted the repository for kde 4.2, that would explain something ^_^;;
<draik_> ActionParsnip: It stops my computer from freezing
<draik_> I don't have a net connection though
<blahjake> drostie: yep as kde 4.2 is not in the default sources.list on intrepid
<lovre> is there a way i can run my python scripts directly from Kate (eg by pressing F5 or something?)
<ActionParsnip> draik_: thats all i can suggest
<Erthe> lovre: You can execute it with the terminal in Kate easily enough
<draik_> How can I restart the eth0 connection? It just seems to die there
<ActionParsnip> draik_: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<lovre> Erthe: i just see "Pipe to terminal" but that sends the text to terminal, which cant work since its not bsh but python
<UnixOne> drostie: I wanted to repository for kde4.2
<Erthe> lovre: You can sync the terminal location with the directory the file is in.
<Erthe> lovre: So you can hit the up arrow key, enter
<UnixOne> drostie: because I just wanted to install an up2date intrepid + kubuntu including some of my favorite apps in one wash.
<Erthe> Otherwise you'd have to build a plugin.
<ActionParsnip> UnixOne: KDE 4.2 out http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<Erthe> Kate is, after all, only a text editor
<UnixOne> ActionParsnip: I know that.. I wouldn't ask for kde4.2alpha ;)
<ActionParsnip> KDE advanced text editor == kate
<drostie> lovre: at the bottom of the Kate screen, look for a button labeled "terminal."
<lovre> Erthe: yea, i know, but when i saw it has plugins abillity, i thought someone maybe made something like this
<Erthe> lovre: Enable the External Tools plugin
<ActionParsnip> UnixOne: i dont know of anything else, you could ask in #kde
<UnixOne> ActionParsnip: they send me over her
<Erthe> lovre: You'll have to setup the script to execute files in the way you want, but that should work out well for you
<drostie> lovre: if it's not there, try Tools > Focus Terminal, should be underneath the "pipe to terminal" option or so.
<ActionParsnip> UnixOne: lame
<drostie> Just save your python script and then run it from the built-in terminal.
<Erthe> lovre: I agree, it's faster just to execute it by hand
<lovre> drostie: yes, i see it. thank you
<lovre> Erthe: imma look into external tools plugin, thank you
<UnixOne> ActionParsnip: what?
<ActionParsnip> UnixOne: how the kde lot shot you here
<UnixOne> ah indeed
<ActionParsnip> UnixOne: all i can suggest is the ppa repo, its prety decent
<Erthe> lovre: You can configure the script to bind to a hotkey too.
<Erthe> lovre: Kate should give you enough variables to play with to do what you want though
<UnixOne> yes, that's true. but I wanted something official if possible. I won't have anything in the sources.list when I run ubuntu-server that's why I'm kindly asking you here. The ppa is nice, but the official kde4.2 *.list would be sufficient
<draik_> Where are screensavers stored?
<UnixOne> and this sould be something #kde could answer.. but didn't
<lovre> Erthe: ok, thank you for your time :)
<Erthe> lovre: np  :)
<martynh> Hi all - anyone know if kdevelop4 beta1 has been removed from the intrepid ppa?
<lovre> just a quick question, why doesnt my kate upgrade automatically, its on version 3.2.0, i think there is a bigger version....
<Erthe> Current version is 3.2.0
<drostie> draik_: in your mind. ^_^;;
<martynh> I have installed it on my jaunty machine, but apt-get (or adept) don't seem to find kdevelop-kde4 after adding the PPA and (and keys)
<drostie> draik_: but seriously, /usr/share/applications/screensavers/ or /usr/share/kde4/services/ScreenSavers/ or /usr/lib/xscreensaver or so.
<lovre> Erthe: then i turned out dumb :D hehe
<Luija> oh my god guys
<Luija> i need help
<Luija> i am really tired of the problem of ubuntuwith the wifi
<Luija> i already do the:
<Luija> blacklist ath_hal
<Luija> blacklist ath_pci
<Erthe> Time for food, bbl.
<Luija> thing, but at the 3 days, i am not able to use wifi again
<Luija> someone can help me? i am really pissed off
<Luija> (i am talking from wired)
<drostie> Luija: you're saying that wifi was working, then it stopped working? Or it never started working to begin with, and this is the third day you're working on the problem?
<Luija> it worked
<Luija> yes
<Luija> but
<Luija> it stopped
<drostie> Okay. What changed between wifi_working and wifi_not_working?
<Luija> and there is not a button in my laptop that makes wifi stop working
<Luija> than it is not able to use the wifi
<Luija> its unable to connect
<drostie> No, I mean, what did you do with your computer that stopped wifi from working? What were you doing at around the type that you lost your wireless signal?
<Luija> nothing
<Luija> i just turn off the latop
<Luija> 3 days after it worked
<Luija> it stopped
<Luija> and router is perfect
<cuznt> was there an update inbetween?
<jussi01> did you accidentally switch the hardware wireless switch?
<drostie> heh. What version of KDE are you running, and how is your wireless network managed? KNetworkManager, or what?
<MachinTrucChose> hi
<drostie> !hi | MachinTrucChose
<ubottu> MachinTrucChose: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<drostie> !Zombies
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Zombies
<drostie> !Velociraptors
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Velociraptors
<drostie> :-(
<MachinTrucChose> how can I make it so that Kubuntu runs two commands ("hamachi start" and "hamachi login") as a "system" service, so that whenever the computer boots up, it does that. (But NOT everytime a user logs in, justr in case that messes up hamachi)
<luis__> hello
<luis__> i have a little problem
<luis__> when i click the turn off the laptop, most of the time, the OS log out, and it turns into a black screen than I manually most turn off, something than is damaging my laptop, can someone help me to solve this?
<drostie> MachinTrucChose: possibly with the entries in /etc/init.d or so.
<luis__> click the turn off the laptop button*
<DaSkreech> luis__: Did you install any services?
<MachinTrucChose> drostie: thanks, I'll look into that
<DaSkreech> Luija: Does it have a kill switch?
<luis__> DaSkreech
<luis__> i am not "Luija"
<luis__> nop, than i remember nop
<luis__> maybe firefox...
<drostie> luis__: he knows. There is another person named Luija who was also asking questions, earlier.
<luis__> firefoxapps...
<luis__> oh, srry DaSkreech :)
<luis__> but than i remember no
<luis__> appart from the black screen
<DaSkreech> luis__: What happens right before the black screen ?
<luis__> the OS log off
<luis__> than goes to black screen
<luis__> also, the music than u can hear when u log in, is not working, BUT, when u log off, i can hear it
<luis__> rare...
 * DaSkreech blinks
<luis__> ?
<DaSkreech> So you play music and can't hear it in the desktop
<luis__> lol
<luis__> no
<DaSkreech> but when you logout it starts playing?
<luis__> the music
<luis__> nono
<luis__> when u log off
<luis__> u can hear a music
<luis__> the music from welcome to kubuntu
<luis__> u know what i am talking about?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech> ok
<luis__> sweet
<luis__> BUT
<luis__> when i log in
<luis__> it sounds cut, and it stops
<luis__> but when u log off
<luis__> u can completely hear it
<luis__> rare...
<drostie> Ugh, that was weird. I jumped to a TTY and got logged out of my KDE session. --_--;;
<DaSkreech> Yeah I know of that but that used to happen on KDE3 cause of a kubuntu bug
<DaSkreech> Don't know of it happeneing since KDE4
<luis__> crap...
<DaSkreech> That's a minor problem though
<luis__> so... u dont know a solution so i can hear the welcome music when i log in?
<DaSkreech> Your computer won't shut down ?
<marcreichelt> hi there
<luis__> nop, it wont shut down
<luis__> it goes to black screen
<luis__> and it remains doing nothing
<luis__> i have to manually shut it down, thing than i dont like too much
<DaSkreech> luis__: try pressing Ctrl+C when it's on the black screen
<DaSkreech> I think something is trying to shutdown and is hung
<luis__> but the use of the shut down button is than it shut downs automatically -__-
<luis__> let me try and i tell u
<marcreichelt> I am using cryptsetup with LUKS to encrypt external USB disks. Where can I define under which path the disks are mounted? Right now I am using /etc/fstab, but I think there must be something like udev doing this...
<ActionParsnip> luis__: does sudo shutdown -h now    work?
<drostie> marcreichelt: udev isn't respecting the mount points listed in /etc/fstab?
<fleo> il y a tu quelqu'un qui parle français ici????
<marcreichelt> drostie: it seems so
<drostie> !fr | fleo
<ubottu> fleo: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<fleo> ok merci
<dash84> clear
<dash84> opps.
<drostie> hm...
<marcreichelt> drostie: if I plug in an encrypted disk, a Qt dialog pops up and asks me for the password
<marcreichelt> that is working well
<marcreichelt> but after that, another dialog of KDE pops up - when I perform it to mount the partition it fails
<marcreichelt> confusingly, a "mount /mnt/mymountpoint" on the console works well
<marcreichelt> as by now, I am always opening a console to do the mount
<marcreichelt> do you know if there is a solution to say udev which mount point it should use?
<ActionParsnip> marcreichelt: you can nadd an entry to /etc/fstab
<marcreichelt> ActionParsnip: that is what I did
<marcreichelt> as I told before ;)
<DaSkreech> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<luis__> okay
<luis__> the thing i see
<luis__> is than sometimes
<luis__> it turns into balck screen
<luis__> and others it turn oof
<luis__> rare
<DaSkreech> Yeah I've actually had that happen to me last night
<luis__> 50% than it turns off 50% black screen lol
<marcreichelt> luis__: do you use a thinkpad?
<luis__> what?
<marcreichelt> ah, you mean the shutdown process
<luis__> yes
<marcreichelt> sorry, I've got a different problem with my ThinkPad ;)
<marcreichelt> sometimes the screen turns black if the lid is closed
<luis__> oh
<luis__> ok
<marcreichelt> ugly bug
<austin> wow
<austin> it's a miracle i installed the alpha ver of jaunty
<marcreichelt> oh, I meant the screen stays black if the lid is opened ;)
<austin> jaunty looks great
<DaSkreech> Mooqball: cool
<Mooqball> 64 bit ver
<Mooqball> too
<DaSkreech> luis__: If the ctrl+c works then you ahve service that is ignoring shutdown calls or trying to do something that never stops. That can beasil fixed
<drostie> I just tried to do a bit of testing between udev and a usb flash drive, and now the taskbar and "Devices recently plugged in" window have become unresponsive. :-(
<student> Evening all
<Mooqball> wow 64 bit rocks
<dash84> whats so great about 64 bit
<Mooqball> dunno looks nice
<Mooqball> lol
<Mooqball> on my new laptop
<dash84> what are you using?
<Mooqball> jaunty 64 vit
<Mooqball> jaunty 64 built alpha ver
<draik_> I installed kcometen4 on my desktop and it is not showing up on the list. Where is the .kss file intended to go?
<drostie> jaunty 32-bit looks just as nice, probably. :-P
<Mooqball> yeah it's the kde ver
<Mooqball> but still
<dash84> what is jaunty
<Mooqball> next ver of ubuntu
<Mooqball> jaunty jackalope
<dash84> ohh
<drostie> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<dash84> you got a 64bit laptop?
<Mooqball> yeah
<drostie> So, puzzle for you guys: I have access to TTYs and Alt-F2, but not to the actual desktop, which has crashed. How do I get back to the Kubuntu login screen and re-login?
<dash84> what processor
<DaSkreech> drostie: alt+F2 -> plasma
<drostie> DaSkreech: does nothing.
<DaSkreech> drostie: kde 3 or kde 4 ?
<zombine> Anyone know if a xine version compatible with Amarok 2.x is on the repos somewherE?
<drostie> DaSkreech: KDE 4.2
<DaSkreech> drostie: konsole
<drostie> DaSkreech: one step ahead of you. Plasma in Konsole sayeth: plasma(17017): Communication problem with  "plasma" , it probably crashed.
<DaSkreech> drostie: run it again
<drostie> DaSkreech: yep. ^_^ pkill plasma, plasma worked.
<drostie> :-D
<DaSkreech> drostie: kquitapp
<DaSkreech> kquitapp plasma && plasma
<drostie> My way has the word kill in it, and is therefore superior. :-P
<pisnaz> Heya folks
<DaSkreech> drostie: quitter :-P
<pisnaz> ohhhhh a kill command ..fun fun lol
<ActionParsnip> kill is better than kill -9
<Mooqball> i bet kubuntu will be more popular in 9.04
<ActionParsnip> Mooqball: depens how you judge popularity
<Mooqball> true
<pisnaz> you running it atm <ooqball?
<zombine> Better yet, how do I install amarok 2 on Intrepid?  Adept tells me that amarok-kde4 requires a version of xine not on the list... Anyone know what's up with that?
<pisnaz> Mooqball*
<Mooqball> yeah
<ricochet> need help - I'm on 8.10/KDE 4.2 via ppa.  I'm running a perforce VCS client, and certain actions (like trying to open a file in the app) results in it not working, and this error is printed to stderr:  /usr/bin/kate: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libQtSql.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN14QObjectPrivate15checkWindowRoleEv
<ricochet> googling only turned up fixes for removing nessus libs from ld.conf
<ricochet> which I don't have
<pisnaz> cool, may have to run it in a VM or such
<ActionParsnip> zombine: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/05/howto-install-latest-project-neon.html
<drostie> zombine: you can always download the xine .deb manually from the jaunty repository, via packages.ubuntu.com.
<ActionParsnip> zombine: you wil need to install a deb or find a repo with the new xine
<ActionParsnip> zombine: if you are using jaunty you are in the wrong place
#kubuntu 2009-02-27
<DaSkreech> Mooqball:  Have you tried Gnome Jaunty ?
<zombine> drostie and ActionParsnip: Thanks guys. I'll try to find a deb... Not on Jaunty so that shouldn't be a bit deal
<luis__> ei guys i have another problem
<luis__> with what program I must open a zip?
<luis__> i tried with ark, but it says the internal visor cant visualize the archive
<luis__> rare
<ActionParsnip> luis__: unzip or ark
<ActionParsnip> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ActionParsnip> !zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<luis__> thx :)
<ActionParsnip> if its .rar once you install rar stuffs, ark will handle it
<pisnaz> if ark can not open it either it may be corrupt or passworded..not sure how ark handles the last type
<luis__> its zip
<PSiL0> hmmm, my akondi is not operational.  Is this due to an already pre-existing mysql install along with its already running daemon?
<luis__> but i dont understand
<luis__> tell me the name of the program so i can download it in console :)
<luis__> its .zip
<ActionParsnip> ark
<pisnaz> ark will open zip files
<ActionParsnip> !info ark
<ubottu> ark (source: kdeutils): archive utility for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid2 (intrepid), package size 221 kB, installed size 820 kB
<pisnaz> but the error makes me think the file may be bad
<luis__> nop
<luis__> i tried to open the zip with ark
<luis__> then i tried to extract a exe
<luis__> and it says these:
<luis__> el visor interno no puede previsualizar el archivo
<luis__> someone knows spanish? lol
<luis__> oh i know why now
<luis__> because the exe is a excutable from windows
<luis__> :(
<luis__> DOS/windows
<luis__> someone knows how to open it?
<pisnaz> did you try to run the exe?
<luis__> extract it
<ActionParsnip> to extract exe you need cabextract
<luis__> but it cant
<luis__> BUT
<maco> luis__: it says you cant preview the archive
<maco> in spanish
<luis__> YES!
<ActionParsnip> luis_first you said its zip, then its exe....
<luis__> i open it with zip...
<pisnaz> you should be able to extract the exe from the zip though
<maco> um, ive had success with unzipping a .exe before
<luis__> but its DOS/Windows
<maco> how do you think i got the pcf to decode the group secret to get on my school's "linux users could never possibly get on here" wireless?
<DaSkreech> luis__: Do you have an .exe inside a .zip ?
<luis__> yes!
<pisnaz> zip file contains the exe, but when you try to extract the exe from the zip it gives you an error right?
<luis__> yes!
<luis__> exactly
<ActionParsnip> luis__: to extract zip you need cabextract
<ActionParsnip> luis__: extract the exe to you home directory, then cabextractt the exe
<pisnaz> the zip file is corrupt is my say.  you can extract exe's just can not do much with them (unless you work at it)
<maco> ActionParsnip: i think you have it inside out
<draik_> What is the name of the app for nepomuk?
<maco> nepomukservicestab has crashed and ... <-- that one?
<maco> s/stab/stub/
<ActionParsnip> maco: pretty simple stuff, just sharing the love
<maco> (i've been working on java)
<maco> ActionParsnip: the exe is inside the zip
<draik_> whichever it is. It is causing my system to freeze
<maco> ActionParsnip: so you're inside out
<ActionParsnip> maco: then they can use some fuzzy logic ;)
<pisnaz> sideout in? :P
<pisnaz> no fuzzy logic...it leaves fuzz balls on my sweater
<luis__> okay
<luis__> i dont understand anything
<luis__> i tried to download cabextract with konsole
<luis__> i do it
<luis__> and now i cant found the program, WTF??!!
<pisnaz> because the exe/program is still in the zip
<luis__> i am not talking about that
<luis__> i downloaded cabextract
<luis__> and now i cant found it :S
<pisnaz> oh the cabextract prog?
<luis__> (and says the download was sucessful)
<luis__> yes
<pisnaz> err may be fuzzy on my memory but that has no gui
<luis__> ehhh???
<pisnaz> try via terminal?
<luis__> yes
<luis__> do that
<luis__> already*
<samhain> hi
<samhain> i have a problem
<DaSkreech> samhain: This may be the right place to be
<pisnaz> odd runs here in terminal
<DaSkreech> we will tell you when you let us know what the problem is
<DaSkreech> luis__: How did you install?
<luis__> konsole
<drostie> luis__: find the file in the terminal. Then type "unzip filename" to unzip it.
<luis__> but what i am triying to do is to open a exe drostie
<drostie> luis__: extract the .exe from the .zip file first. THEN worry about opening it.
<luis__> already do that :)
<drostie> Ok. Now, to open a .exe on an Ubuntu system, you will probably need wine. Is wine installed?
<pisnaz> did it not fail when you tried with a "can not visualize file error"?
<draik_> How do I enable Num Lock at startup? The option seems to have vanished with 8.10
<pisnaz> err where did I see that the other day?
<ForzaPalermo> hey guys in trying to format my logial volume on an LVM i get the following error
<ForzaPalermo> http://pastebin.com/m5cd56a7b
<ForzaPalermo> can someone help me?
<DaSkreech> luis__: What is the file supposed to do ?
<luis__> to open a program to test my connection
<luis__> but it says: OS windows XP, and vista :S
<luis__> its a program than will test my connection so i can see if i can play without problems MGO in my ps3
<luis__> yah? :)
<DaSkreech> luis__: A port scanner ?
<DaSkreech> What is the name of the program ?
<luis__> yep :)
<luis__> but is specially designed for a videogame
<luis__> what i mean
<luis__> is than the test
<Haza1> Evening gents. How can i tell my kubuntu desktop not to display the items in my taskbar on all desktops?
<luis__> will throw a result
<pisnaz> err not trying to teach iptables via chat :P
<luis__> than will say me if i am able to play MGO or not in my ps3
<DaSkreech> Haza1: Which version of KDE ?
<luis__> yah?
<luis__> u know?
<DaSkreech> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Haza1> KDE 4.1.4
<luis__> i will go to vista to open the exe
<Haza1> @ DaSkreech
<luis__> ubuntu is giving to much problems with exes :S
<drostie> ForzaPalermo: why aren't your lvm devices under /dev/mapper ?
<DaSkreech> luis__: You can run it in wine then
<DaSkreech> !wine | luis__
<ubottu> luis__: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<ForzaPalermo> drostie: i didnt know they had to be
<DaSkreech> Haza1: That abilty was added in KDE 4.2
<draik_> DaSkreech: The freezing issues was caused by nepomuk. I am now having issues with maintaining a connection to my network. It keeps on failing.
<luis__> oh
<luis__> ok
<DaSkreech> draik_: Do you know on which level?
<drostie> ForzaPalermo: I'm not sure they *have* to be, but they should be by default. What does [ls /dev/mapper] say?
<DaSkreech> hardware? driver? network? protocol ?
<ForzaPalermo> drostie: your a genius
<ForzaPalermo> that idd it
<draik_> DaSkreech: Nope. I just don't have an IP anymore. Manual setup does nothing.
<ForzaPalermo> its formatting
<ForzaPalermo> but why does the volume appear in dev/
<DaSkreech> draik_: how do you get your IP? Manually or DHCP ?
<ForzaPalermo> i have /dev/STOARAGE
<draik_> DaSkreech: DHCP
<ForzaPalermo> then /dev/mapper/STORAGE-STORAGE
<Haza1> DaSkreech: hmm, maybe i asked my question wrong. (Ive done this before on my old desktop KDE 3.5.10)
<DaSkreech> draik_: sudo dhclient
<DaSkreech> Haza1: Yes I know but it wasn't in KDE 4.1
<DaSkreech> Haza1: Is that really important to you?
<drostie> Forza: You might have to [ls -al /dev/STORAGE*] for me to answer that question, but if I had to guess, the mkfs command might have created blank files there when it saw that the destination file didn't exist.
<Haza1> well i usually have alot of windows open on my machine so have 4+ desktops worth of open eindows in one desktop worths taskbar is pretty squashed :)
<draik_> DaSkreech: Ok. It's listing off eth0 and pan0 (never seen/heard of pan0)
<Haza1> *windows
<kenny__> How do I install bugzilla under ubuntu(8.10)? I have installed bugzilla3 with all dependencies (including mysql and apache2), hope I set the right db_user and db_pass in localconfig, but there is no http://localhost/bugzilla site.
<kenny__>  How do I tell the apache server to display the bugzilla pages under http://localhost/bugzilla?
<pisnaz> pan 0 ?
<drostie> draik_: pan0 is an interface often used for cooking delicious bacon. See also the HTTP 418 error code, "I'm a teapot".
<pisnaz> rofl!!
<draik_> DaSkreech: No DHCPOFFERS received. No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<ForzaPalermo> drostie: drwx------  2 root root   60 2009-02-27 00:14 .
<ForzaPalermo> drwxr-xr-x 16 root root 4200 2009-02-27 00:14 ..
<ForzaPalermo> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   27 2009-02-27 00:14 STORAGE -> /dev/mapper/STORAGE-STORAGE
<DaSkreech> Haza1: If you would like to you can update to KDE 4.2
<ForzaPalermo> thats theoutput
<ForzaPalermo> sorry for not using psate bin for that
 * pisnaz goes looking for my pan0....getting hungry
<DaSkreech> draik_: Hmm Ok Is the computer plugged into the network?
<draik_> Yup
<Haza1> DaSkreech: I can do that but can you quickly tell me (so i understand better in the future) why i can do this with KDE 3.x.x but not 4.1.x ?
<draik_> DaSkreech: It works when I first boot, but then goes away after a minute or two.
<draik_> I was in the middle of an upgrade
<DaSkreech> Haza1: There was no code retained from KDE 3 to KDE 4
<pisnaz> can you manually assign your ip? and ping the nwk?
<DaSkreech>  Or rather very little
<draik_> pisnaz: Nope. I tried. Nothing.
<Haza1> ahh i see. Okay thats fine.
<DaSkreech> Haza1: It was all ported and rewritten
<drostie> ForzaPalermo: that basically tells you that /dev/STORAGE is a symbolic link to the correct device. Did you ever type in some sort of [ln -s] command? Because I wasn't aware that the LVM created those.
<Haza1> DaSkreech: One last quesation. updating from KDE4.1.x to 4.2.x... its not a big deal right?
<DaSkreech> Haza1:  for the Desktop KDE 3 code was thrown away as unmaintainable and everything was written from scratch
<ForzaPalermo> drostie: no
<ForzaPalermo> drostie: so i can just remove that folder?
<draik_> Haza1: Nope. I did it and I'm using it on this laptop.l
<DaSkreech> Haza1: Not that big a deal. You go to adept and enable unsupported updates and then update
<Haza1> DaSkreech, draik_: Perfect! Thank you :)
<draik_> Haza1: You're going to like 4.2
<drostie> ForzaPalermo: well, it's not a folder, but yes. [sudo rm /dev/STORAGE] should remove the symbolic link.
<Haza1> draik_: Oh? :)
<DaSkreech> Haza1: The desktop gains a lot of functionality each .x release since they are adding in lots of new (and old) features
<ForzaPalermo> yep done
<draik_> It looks so purdy
<ForzaPalermo> i have a quesation
 * Haza1 is getting excited already!
<ForzaPalermo> if i ever wipe my HD with the OS not on the LVM
<DaSkreech> Haza1: 4.2 is quite nice :)
<Haza1> i loves the new version as it is!! :D
<kenny__> How do I install bugzilla under ubuntu(8.10)? I have installed bugzilla3 with all dependencies (including mysql and apache2), hope I set the right db_user and db_pass in localconfig, but there is no http://localhost/bugzilla site.
<kenny__>  How do I tell the apache server to display the bugzilla pages under http://localhost/bugzilla?
<ForzaPalermo> and i put a fresh ubuntu on it
<ForzaPalermo> will it recognize the LVM
<ForzaPalermo> ?
<pisnaz> dralk_]sounds like a cable or server/router issue
<Mooqball> im on a fresh install on today's build of jaunty it seems pretty stable
 * Haza1 is not going to waste any time and gets on it staright away
<Haza1> *straight
<pisnaz> ok brb need a normal kb hooked in this mini is brutal for chat lol
<DaSkreech> kenny__: point it to the ugzilla install as it's RootDoc
<DaSkreech> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<drostie> ForzaPalermo: if you install lvm2 on the new ubuntu install, then yes, it should recognize the existing lvm.
<ForzaPalermo> awsome thank you sir!
<DaSkreech> Haza1: We should be here if you have any troubles
<Haza1> DaSkreech: Thank you. Its appreciated :) Not aleays the easiest to get a *nix OS working... especially on a laptop ;)
<drostie> I feel like my obligatory warning about upgrading to KDE 4.2 from Ubuntu 8.10 needs to be reiterated here.
<DaSkreech> Haza1: :-)
<ForzaPalermo> drostie: also i have to mount the lvm still like a regular hdd right?
<DaSkreech> drostie: pleasedo
<kenny__> DaSkreech: Bugzilla contains this web directory: /usr/share/bugzilla3/web/index.html How do I set it in apache2's httpd.conf as RootDir?
<DaSkreech> kenny__: can you browse there and see the bugzilla?
<drostie> Warning: an upgrade of 8.10 to KDE 4.2 may or may not require lots of work to setup and/or break your current setup. Just saying.
<draik_> DaSkreech: What do you speculate on this issue? Why would the IP suddenly be dropped?
<DaSkreech> draik_: No idea what happened -> no speculation
<draik_> :(
<DaSkreech> Network stuff really needs to not be troubleshot in the dark
<kenny__> DaSkreech: Browsing there blinks up some text, then says /cgi-bin/bugzilla3/index.cgi not found.
<pisnaz> drostle: really?  no issues here on my systems, personally it seems to of fixed some quirks I had.
<kenny__> DaSkreech: Trying to symlink bugzillas web directory into htdocs...
<drostie> ForzaPalermo: you don't need to mount the lvm as a whole, but you may well need to mount the individual volumes. This may happen automatically on bootup if you tweak /etc/fstab.
<kenny__> DaSkreech: symlink didn't help either
<DaSkreech> kenny__: http://howto.landure.fr/gnu-linux/debian-4-0-etch-en/install-bugzilla-3-on-debian-4-0-etch
<drostie> pisnaz: I have met some people who could not log in. When I personally tried to upgrade via the experimental ppa, I could log in, but lots of useful stuff was broken. Like wireless. And keyboard input. ^_^;; Since debian is crap at downgrading packages, I had to reinstall fresh from the Jaunty alpha.
<DaSkreech> Simialr process
<DaSkreech> Similar
<pisnaz> dralk I had my network suddenly stop working no ip etc but I could use ifconfig and set my ip and get on so it seems odd yours is totally dead, unless it is external to the system affected (and mine just magically started working after I had messesd around without any action being the main source)
<ForzaPalermo> how do i get it to show as a drive or volume in places in kde 4.2?
<ForzaPalermo> i mounted it
<Walzmyn> Anybody else have flash break on them?
<ForzaPalermo> do i need to reboot?
<pisnaz> drostle: You reminded me I lied, I had a huge error broken permissions and such once.
<Walzmyn> ForzaPalermo, look on your task bar, just to the left of the time
<ForzaPalermo> yea
<drostie> ForzaPalermo: Right click in the "Places" panel and click "Add Entry..." ...?
<ForzaPalermo> its not a last plugged in device
<drostie> Walzmyn: I don't think LVM drives are automatically noticed by udev.
<Walzmyn> ForzaPalermo, sorry, missunderstood the question
<ForzaPalermo> i dont see it drostie
<ForzaPalermo> im in places but nothing about add entry pops up
<ForzaPalermo> oh i got it
<ForzaPalermo> sorry
<pisnaz> dagnabit looks like I have to replace a keyboard connector fuse...ugghh
<drostie> ForzaPalermo: yeah, Dolphin is annoying like that. ^_^;;
<ForzaPalermo> lol
<ForzaPalermo> ok i got it
<ForzaPalermo> thanks
<ForzaPalermo> good night guys!
<ibuffy> again! argh!
<ibuffy> Nepomuk::ResourceManager::instance()->init();
<pisnaz> night Forza
<ibuffy> whoops
<drostie> pisnaz: "when the gas runs out, just wreck it -- you insured the thing." ^_^
<ibuffy>   kde-devel: Depends: kdebase-dev (>= 4:4.1.1) but it is not going to be installed
<ibuffy> E: Broken packages
<ibuffy> heath@soyo1:~/webdev/ope
<Walzmyn> Flash was working, I got an update for it this morning and now it's not working - anybody else having issues?
<DaSkreech> Walzmyn: Same site?
<pisnaz> drostle: rofl nah this system is working now but the ps/2 port for keyboards seems to be dead pointing tme to the fuse on the mobo, easy job just have to tear system down...and yes I have spares rofl.  Since the system was free and works good it is a small price to pay for a htpc
<drostie> ibuffy: what repository are these packages in?
 * DaSkreech puts up a notice
<Walzmyn> DaSkreech, yeah, youtube
<ibuffy> one sec i may have fixed it
<ibuffy> same 'ol dpkg -i --force-overwrite
<DaSkreech> I'm herebut if anyone wants me then ping me or say my name
<DaSkreech> Walzmyn: Firefox ?
<ibuffy> nope
<ibuffy> nm
<Walzmyn> DaSkreech, F and Konq
<DaSkreech> Oh Hmm I dunno
<ibuffy> drostie:
<ibuffy> kdebase-dev_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1_i386.deb
<ibuffy> kdebase-dev_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa2_i386.deb
<DaSkreech> I was on yutube about 4 hours ago
<DaSkreech> Worked then
 * Walzmyn frowns
<khalidmian> hi missing ktorrent icon when i go into menu editor and choose icon it never keeps it any clue why?
<ibuffy> argh.... i have packages that keep removing other packages
<ibuffy> ack
<ibuffy> they all need to be on the same page
<ibuffy> this is annoying
<pisnaz> could use pat-get :P
<ibuffy> i should never had used that crazy psycocats 'pure kde' stuff
<pisnaz> apt*
<ibuffy> pisnaz: right, yeah.. i've used that... sign
<ibuffy> drostie: any advice?
<draik_> DaSkreech: I guess I'll just reinstall Kubuntu and go from there.
<drostie> ibuffy: my advice is that this guy shares your pain? (http://www.miketaylor.org.uk/tech/wxinmfpl/debian.html)
<DaSkreech> draik_: You can hunt down errors
<DaSkreech> draik_: you say that even a static Ip address doesn't work ?
<khalidmian> icon help pls
<draik_> System froze.
<DaSkreech> draik_: uuuuggh
<DaSkreech> draik_: /home partition ?
<draik_> It's all on one drive
<draik_> Nothing important
<draik_> Not anymore anyways.
<DaSkreech> draik_: Right backup
<drostie> ibuffy: the bottom of that page suggests that, if you include a particular option, you can convince apt-get to tell dpkg to --force-overwrite, which may fix your problem.
<draik_> :( now the reinstall is frozen. I have chosen the keyboard and now it is not responding to the hard drive options for installation. :(
<pisnaz> ibuffy:I totally missed what was wrong, and I was semi serious about apt-get I use it a bit
<fernando> hola
<fernando> alguien que me pueda ayudar
<draik_> DaSkreech: Make a backup of what? Nothing is there.
<draik_> !es | Guest7028
<ubottu> Guest7028: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DaSkreech> draik_: Never mind :)
<drostie> (I'm assuming that all of these packages are in the experimental PPA and that the experimental PPA is self-consistent, either of which may be false and hence invalidate that advice.)
<ibuffy> http://dpaste.com/2161/
<ibuffy> yeah.. didn't work
<ibuffy> geez i left rh9 back in the day to get rid of dep hell
<ibuffy> argh
<Haza1> DaSkreech: I may be as think as a whale omelette but... i check the unsupported packages tickbox, fetched headers and updated (about 121 mbs)
<Haza1> Do i need a restart to see changes in KDE from 4.1.x to 4.2.x ?
<DaSkreech> Haza1: Logout  on the login screen press alt+E then login
<pisnaz> ibuffy: err ..sudo apt-get -f install
<pisnaz> ibuffy: and try a sudo apt-get check
<DaSkreech> Haza1: wait
<ibuffy> is there a way to get all programs to be on the same page
<DaSkreech> Do you know how to get here if X breaks ?
<pisnaz> via adept?
<ibuffy> maybe make sure most of them are from one certain repo?
<ibuffy> sure
<ibuffy> apt-
<ibuffy> aptitude
<ibuffy> sources.list
<ibuffy> whatevv
<drostie> ibuffy: what if you just try to do all at once? [sudo apt-get -f install kde-devel kde-core kdesdk kdelibs5-dev libkonq5-dev kdebase-workspace-dev  kdepimlibs5-dev libphonon-dev libqimageblitz-dev libxkbfile-dev -o DPkg::options::="--force-all"] or so?
<ibuffy> drostie: i'll try it
<Haza1> DaSkreech: "Trying to migrate resource" <--- sound good?
<pisnaz> as drostie said that should work
<ibuffy> nope
<DaSkreech> Haza1: Yay! KDE 4.2 :)
<Haza1> DaSkreech: :D
<Haza1> DaSkreech: Thank you :D
<ibuffy> drostie: http://dpaste.com/2163/
<Haza1> ooooooh. it looks pretty
<DaSkreech> Right click the task bar and see if hte options you seek are there
<drostie> ibuffy: blargh.
<Haza1> DaSkreech: There are indeed more options
<Haza1> DaSkreech: Just looking through them now
<pisnaz> ibuffy: you trying to isntall kdedev or just kde 4,2??
<DaSkreech> Haza1: The permanent song of KDE :)
<DaSkreech> Haza1: The important part is does it have the options yo uant ?
<jin_122> i get this error when i try to do the update. =  e-jat: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.16_i386.deb: unable to make backup link of `./boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic' before installing new version
<drostie> ibuffy: Are the packages that "are not going to be installed" already installed (in different versions) on your system
<jin_122> how do i fix it?
<drostie> ?
<ibuffy> pisnaz: kde-devel
<ibuffy> i need kdevelop
<ibuffy> drostie: yes
<khalidmian> paleeeezeee help with icon proble i am having
<ibuffy> i need to work on a proposal for gsoc but can't without me kdevelop
<pisnaz> sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop will get KDE en mass may be similar for kdevelop
<DaSkreech> khalidmian: what is it?
<drostie> ibuffy: can you apt-get remove them and then apt-get install kde-devel normally?
<pisnaz> give me a sec
<ibuffy> and it was installed previously but i think it was automatically removed the other day o.O
<ibuffy> drostie: apt-get remove what?
<drostie> ibuffy: the old copies of these packages.
<ibuffy> drostie: i wouldn't know how
<khalidmian> DaSkreech: program shows ? as an icon when i go into menu editor and choose icon and save it it doesnt save icon or my choice and leaves it as ? how do i resolve that
<Haza1> DaSkreech: Back, i went to get a cup of tea
<Haza1> DaSkreech: I'll see if i can find the options i need
<luis__> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<Haza1> DaSkreech: Yay! it does.
<drostie> ibuffy: [sudo apt-get remove kde-core kdesdk kdelibs5-dev libkonq5-dev] etc, then [sudo apt-get install kde-devel] to reinstall them all automatically.
<DaSkreech> khalidmian: Which menu ?
<khalidmian> menu editor
<ibuffy> drostie: http://dpaste.com/2164/
<DaSkreech> khalidmian: which one doesn't have an icon ?
<khalidmian> DaSkreech: isnt that where i can edit menu for icons?
<DaSkreech> khalidmian: Yes I just went in and found one with ? and changed it from Lancelot
<DaSkreech> Worked here
<khalidmian> DaSkreech: ktorrent shows ? instead of ktorrent icon
<Guest36123> good morning
<DaSkreech> trying to figure out what's different with you
<pisnaz> ibuffy: you try sudo apt-get kde-devel-extras?  That will require kde-core and kde-devel should pull everything
<Guest36123> hi evbody
<pisnaz> heya guest
<DaSkreech> khalidmian: and you click save before you quit?
<DaSkreech> !hi | Guest36123
<ubottu> Guest36123: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<khalidmian> DaSkreech: yes 2-3 times all times no avail
<ibuffy> pisnaz: install or remove?
<pisnaz> install
<Haza1> DaSkreech: wow. you were not lying about kde 4.2.x
<Guest36123> i have eror message with firefox
<Guest36123> can u help me?
<DaSkreech> khalidmian: remove the menu and add it back
<drostie> ibuffy: you've officially baffled me. ^_^ I thought you said you already had old versions of some of these packages. Which ones do you have old versions of, if aptitude doesn't know about them
<DaSkreech> Guest36123: Maybe What is the error message?
<ibuffy> pisnaz: http://dpaste.com/2165/
<Guest36123> actually it's about DansGuardian
<ibuffy> drostie: i don't know what i have
<Guest36123> can i uninstall DansGuardian
<Guest36123> what the effect with firefox?
<pisnaz> ibuffy: you run a sudo apt-get check?
<DaSkreech> Guest36123: What is dansguardian ?
<ibuffy> http://dpaste.com/2167/
<drostie> ibuffy: [sudo apt-get remove libkonq5-dev kdepimlibs5-dev libphonon-dev libqimageblitz-dev libxkbfile-dev] ...?
<ibuffy> pisnaz: yes
<ibuffy> drostie: :)
<ibuffy> already tried that
<ibuffy> didn't work
<ibuffy> same error as before
<ibuffy> exact same
<drostie> None of those packages are installed either? o_O
<tellmehowplease> can anyone tell me how to get a logitech mic to work in audacity
<Guest36123> it's something like firewall or else but i don't know yet
<ibuffy> drostie: http://dpaste.com/2170/
<Guest36123> hi... anybdy know how to uninstall dansguardian?
<drostie> egads. --_--;;
<pisnaz> errm..
<adam> hi... anybdy know how to uninstall dansguardian?
<DaSkreech> adam: How did you install it?
<khalidmian> DaSkreech: damn lol i forgot the command now! tehsucks
 * DaSkreech ponders. Which command?
<Bsims> I am wanting a simple amarok based web dj software
<khalidmian> DaSkreech: example akregator %i -caption "%c"
<pisnaz> Guest36123: sudo apt-get remove dansguardian via the terminal
<pisnaz> ibuffy: sudo apt-get -f install had no effect?
<khalidmian> DaSkreech: i forgot the command i should put when i creat icon
<khalidmian> DaSkreech: the icon doesnt work without command
<DaSkreech> khalidmian: ah so it works noe?
<jin_122> is it possible that i didn't install ubuntu correctly but still be able to use it?
<pisnaz> drostie: should we just say burn it? lol
<khalidmian> DaSkreech: actually it doesnt if i put put a command
<drostie> ibuffy: I think there's an inconsistency in the package system itself. When I [aptitude show libphonon-dev], it suggests that the current version replaces kdelibs5-dev. When I [aptitude show kdepimlibs5-dev], it suggests that this depends on kdelibs5-dev.
<khalidmian> DaSkreech: actually it doesnt if i dont put a command i mean
<DaSkreech> jin_122: Yes. It's pretty hard to break Linux so a number of thigns could have gone wrong and it will still work to some extent
<pisnaz> drostie: that could explain, I had a similar error but I used -d so
<drostie> Since your package depends on both libphonon-dev and kdepimlibs5-dev, it doesn't know what to do. And if I had to guess, the libphonon-dev "replaces" field is wrong, and should be a "depends" field. (Not sure, but seems decently plausible.)
<jin_122> :/ thanks DaSkreech. I just installed Ubuntu and I get some errors that I couldn't solve via google
<khalidmian> i give up ill just have to reinstall kubuntu
<ibuffy> drostie: know where i could check that?
<ibuffy> it's driving me mad
<ign0ramus> Hey all.
<DaSkreech> jin_122: This wuld be the place to try solve them
<DaSkreech> khalidmian: To get an icon ?
<ign0ramus> I'm compiling the latest gstreamer plugins on Hardy, but autogen keeps telling me that xvimagesink will not be built (dependencies).  Anyone have any idea what I need? I've searched the forums, but no luck :(
<khalidmian> yes
<khalidmian> DaSkreech: i give up because everything is so complicated
<khalidmian> i mean
<jin_122> DaSkreech: how do i fix this ?? >> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.16_i386.deb: unable to make backup link of `./boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic' before installing new version
<DaSkreech> khalidmian: Take a screenshot of the menu editor and pastebin it for me
<khalidmian> pastebin?
<khalidmian> how do i pastebin?
<jin_122> google
<DaSkreech> khalidmian: open ksnapshot and take a screen of the application then drag the picture from off ksnapshot into the pastebin widget
<DaSkreech> jin_122: How much space tdo you have on the hard drive?
<jin_122> plenty of space for that update package
<DaSkreech> jin_122: sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.27
<drostie> ibuffy: I'm not sure how you would check that. When I [apt-get --simulate install kde-devel], no problems are reported.
<jin_122> DaSkreech: i got this E: Couldn't find package linux-image02.6.27
<drostie> And I can't try the install for myself, because I'm on a 8 KBps internet line.
<khalidmian> DaSkreech: http://imagebin.ca/view/Sjsr46O.html i think
<pisnaz> ibuffy: let me try it
<drostie> maybe you could try installing all of those dependencies except libphonon-dev?
<ibuffy> drostie: not for me: http://dpaste.com/2179/
<DaSkreech> jin_122: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic
<pisnaz> ibuffy: Yeah seems I get similar errors here also
<khalidmian> DaSkreech: http://imagebin.ca/view/NqyZol-X.html
<jin_122> DaSkreech: I got this , linux-image-generic is already the newest version.
<jin_122> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<khalidmian> its gwenview
<drostie> ibuffy, pisnaz: Are you guys on 8.10 with the experimental ppa, or on jaunty?
<draik_> What would cause the LiveCD to not see my hard drive?
<DaSkreech> jin_122: which not upgraded?
<khalidmian> jin_122: gwenview needs updating
<DaSkreech> draik_: not plugged in?
<draik_> Take that back. I can mount it, but I can't install to it
<DaSkreech> draik_: How are you trying to install to it?
<draik_> The install seems to be unable of finding my HDD
<draik_> LiveCD
<khalidmian> jin_122: use adept search for gwenview it wil tell you gwenview is upgradable
<pisnaz> drostie: I am yes
<jin_122> this is not upgraded maybe? linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.16_i386.deb ??
<ibuffy> drostie: intrepid
<drostie> pisnaz: I gave you two options. Neither one was "yes." :P
<jin_122> where can i access the adept search
<ibuffy> drostie: 8.10
<pisnaz> drostie: lol sorry long day 8.10
<khalidmian> DaSkreech: did you take a look at image?
<ibuffy> pisnaz: lsb_release -a
<ibuffy> for future ref
<DaSkreech> jin_122: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic
<DaSkreech> khalidmian: That's quite bare why is there no command?
<ibuffy> man i have no patience tonight
<drostie> ok. so the --simulate works in jaunty, the --simulate and install are both broken on the experimental PPA?
<ibuffy> srsly i am so close from wiping this filesystem clean and starting over
<pisnaz> ibuffy : :P
 * drostie scratches his head.
<khalidmian> DaSkreech: i forgot what the command is i accidently deleted the actual icon
<DaSkreech> ktorrent %i -caption "%c" %u
<jin_122> DaSkreech: this showed up after I input command E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jin_122> e-jat: Unable to lock the download directory
<DaSkreech> jin_122: Do you have adept open?
<jin_122> i don't know what it is. so i assume no
<draik_> DaSkreech: BTW, LiveCD was also killing off the IP address. What would cause that to happen?
<DaSkreech> draik_: sounds like anetwork issue
<drostie> ibuffy: can you at least stop getting this error mesage by [sudo apt-get remove kde-devel kdebase-dev] ?
<draik_> :(
<pisnaz> drostie: is there not a way to use apt-cache to check for more info?
<ibuffy> drostie: holy jizz.
<ibuffy> it's removing
<drostie> :-D something, at any rate.
<ibuffy> now what to do..
<draik_> I can't re-install Ibex onto my HDD.
<draik_> :(
<ibuffy> i'll try installing kde-devel
<DaSkreech> brb
<drostie> okay, but don't force it.
<ibuffy> i didn't
<ibuffy> and it didn't install
<draik_> It gets stuck on step 3 of 6
<drostie> pastebin?
<pisnaz> cool it removed.
<drostie> ibuffy: and, I'd try [sudo apt-get install kde-core] to see whether one of those dependencies from before works, too.
<ibuffy> drostie: http://dpaste.com/2188/
<khalidmian> DaSkreech: OK  finally i have an icon how to i move it up or down?
<felixhummel> hi! pressing alt+tab and holding it shows a border around the next selected window. is it possible to change this border's color?
<Guest20930> oh god... i've been unistall dans guardian but i now can't open the web anymore.
<ibuffy> drostie: it's installing kde-core
<Guest20930> "Proxy Server Refused Connection" just after i uninstall dansguardian
<Guest20930> help me please
<Guest20930> what shoud i do?
<ibuffy> http://dpaste.com/2190/
<ibuffy> really why do we even still have juk? :P
<DaSkreech> khalidmian: Hooray!
<drostie> ibuffy: yay, progress!
<Guest20930> "Proxy Server Refused Connection" just after i uninstall dansguardian
<DaSkreech> khalidmian: what did you get to get the icon ?
<ibuffy> i loved it back in the day, but wow, amarok is leagues ahead of it.. we could use the juk devs on amarok
<Guest20930> "Proxy Server Refused Connection" just after i uninstall dansguardian what should i do... help me please
<DaSkreech> !adeptfix
<ibuffy> tons to be done
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ibuffy> anywho
<ibuffy> yes, progress
<ibuffy> woo
<DaSkreech> jin_122: ^^^^
<DaSkreech>  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<drostie> ibuffy: try to also manually install kdesdk, kdelibs5-dev, libkonq5-dev, kdebase-workspace-dev, kdepimlibs5-dev, libqimageblitz-dev, and libxkbfile-dev.
<khalidmian> DaSkreech: http://imagebin.ca/view/XjtBIw5d.html see this i have another question
<Guest20930> "Proxy Server Refused Connection" just after i uninstall dansguardian what should i do... help me please
<drostie> That's all of the dependencies except for libphonon-dev.
<khalidmian> DaSkreech: i actually had to remove the icon with a ? and redo the icon as you said
<ibuffy> http://dpaste.com/2194/
<DaSkreech> khalidmian: for future there is a drop down on the ksnapshot you can take a picture of just the app
<pisnaz> Guest20930: I am assuming you have your proxy info.  Go to system settings Network settings and setup your proxy there
<DaSkreech> khalidmian: Ok you want to move where it is in the menu ?
<ibuffy> drostie: http://dpaste.com/2196/
<yao_ziyuan> is there somewhere like nopaste and tinypic but can let me upload small binary files?
<ibuffy> were you referring to me installing via ./configure make and make install?
<ibuffy> yao_ziyuan: filebin.ca
<khalidmian> DaSkreech: OOOOOOOOPS didnt know anyways see how ktorent icon is on the very top? how do i move it underneath kopete for example
<yao_ziyuan> many thanks
<drostie> ibuffy: no, just apt-get.
<Guest20930> "Proxy Server Refused Connection" just after i uninstall dansguardian what should i do... help me please
<ibuffy> okay, didn't work then :P
<ibuffy> (paste above as i'm sure you saw)
<draik_> Why does nepomukservicestub take 99-100% of CPU?
<DaSkreech> khalidmian: nothing big. Just makes it easier to show what you are talking about
<drostie> ibuffy: let's try to trace this out. If you [sudo apt-get install libical-dev], what happens?
<DaSkreech> khalidmian: Menu editor and just drag and drop
<yao_ziyuan> QtCurve 0.61.2 for KDE3: http://filebin.ca/mtyntc/qtcurve-kde3_0.61.2-0_i386.deb
<Guest20930> "Proxy Server Refused Connection" just after i uninstall dansguardian what should i do... help me please
<drostie> Does it say that libical0 is not going to be installed?
<ibuffy> drostie: http://dpaste.com/2198/
<drostie> Good lord, it's 2:40 am in my time zone. I am definitely not going to wake up in time for tomorrow morning's classes ^_^;;
<ibuffy> drostie: sorry for the mess above
<drostie> :-D no, it's fine. I think we just found the problem.
<ibuffy> really!
<ibuffy> w00000
<ibuffy> that would be excellent news
<Guest20930> "Proxy Server Refused Connection" just after i uninstall dansguardian what should i do... help me please
<drostie> type [aptitude show libical-dev] -- does it say "Depends: libical0 (= 0.33-1)" ...?
<Guest20930> yes
<drostie> Guest20930: um, that's fascinating, but I was asking ibuffy, since that's the setup that I need to fix. :-P
<ibuffy> yay!
<ibuffy> it does
<ibuffy> Depends: libical0 (= 0.33-1)
<pisnaz> Guest20930: You behind a proxy and if so do you have the info for it?
<drostie> ibuffy: okay. That's the difference (or, at least, *a* difference) between the jaunty and the experimental ppa.
<ibuffy> if we have solved this, i would actually get out of my chair for a few seconds for a celebratory dance... and then almost collapse of a heart attack, but that wouldn't stop me from immediately reaching to the side of the screen for another bite of my big mac
<pisnaz> lol
<ibuffy> s/we/drostie
<Guest20930> the proxy in my firefox was blocked...
<drostie> ibuffy: okay. Download Jaunty's libical-dev package from http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/libical-dev
<pisnaz> hrrm need food but to dang curious to see if this will work lol
<drostie> Install that with dpkg or by clicking it in Dolphin, then try to [sudo apt-get install kdepimlibs5-dev].
<Guest20930> sorry... can u help me with the command in the terminal?
<ibuffy> drostie: http://dpaste.com/2202/
<ibuffy> couldn't install it
<pisnaz> needs libcal6 and txdata according to apt-cache for the 0.33.-1
<Guest20930> installing
<drostie> ibuffy: hm. Download libical0 from the jaunty repository too, and install that first? :-D
<pisnaz> sry tzdatd*
<pisnaz> dagnabit **tzdata
<ibuffy> Guest20930: i don't think pisnaz was telling you to download libcal6, that's for me i do believe
<pisnaz> ibuffy: yeah just info
<ibuffy> drostie: that was from the juanty repo
<ibuffy> aha
<ibuffy> nm
<ibuffy> libcal 0
<ibuffy> on it
<pisnaz> Guest20930: I aske you and sent you a few questions or info and you did not respond to that yet
<drostie> heh.
<ibuffy> not found
<ibuffy> aha
<ibuffy> libical*
<pisnaz> mmmm wildcards :P
<drostie> heh. http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/libical0
<drostie> :-P
<ibuffy> drumroll...
<ibuffy> ack!
<ibuffy> This package is uninstallable
<ibuffy> A later version is already installed
<ibuffy> """
<pisnaz> broke the drums? :P
<yao_ziyuan> QtCurve 0.61.3 for GTK2: http://filebin.ca/edzvp/qtcurve-gtk2_0.61.3-0_i386.deb
<pisnaz> errm
<ibuffy> :)
<ibuffy> ^ drostie
<drostie> ibuffy: [sudo apt-get remove libical0], iff it doesn't remove half of your system with it. ^_^
<draik_> Does anyone have 'nopemukservicestub storage' running at 99-100% CPU?
<pisnaz> lol
<ibuffy> drostie: no worries, 4 to 5x was removed just yesterday
<ibuffy> as a heads up, this is what's being removed: http://dpaste.com/2203/
<ibuffy> so now...
<ibuffy> let's gdebi this mofo
<ibuffy> alright, jaunty libical0 is installing
<draik_> Sorry, that was to be nepomukservicestub
<pisnaz> funny eh we could of reinstalled about 4 times over by now but never was a suggestion rofl
<ibuffy> now for libical-dev
<pisnaz> holy hell that is gonna be messy lol
<ibuffy> done
<ibuffy> installed
<ibuffy> i'm prepared for it
<DaSkreech> pisnaz: Depends on the person
<drostie> yeah, this looks like a Bad Idea(tm) that will Fail Gloriously(tm) ^_^
<ibuffy> i have to get this proposal submitted soon
<DaSkreech> I have stuff that I can fix with a 20 minute re-install but I prefer to spend 8 days fixing it
<pisnaz> DaSkreech: Just a glaring contrast to a windows helproom rofl :P
<drostie> ibuffy: can the damn kdepimlibs5-dev be installed yet?
<pisnaz> lol same here
<ibuffy> w00t
<ibuffy> drostie: yup
<ibuffy> now the big question... kdevelop....
<pisnaz> been told oh that is unfixable reghost the system and gone oh yeah watch me :P
<DaSkreech> pisnaz: Windows helproom: Close it and open it back. That didn't work? Ok try reboot. Hmm came back again? OK Format yoor machine and reinstall everything but that one application
<ibuffy> i just want to use it for script-kiddie business, that's all
<pisnaz> Daskreech: ROFL!  And even worse is that fact that they all seem to be 1. unknowledgable of the basic comp info, and 2. jerks.
<DaSkreech> They aren't all jerks
<luis__> in linux, there something similar to a firewall???
<ibuffy> drostie: kdepimlibs5-dev installed
<drostie> DaSkreech: you forgot, "have you tried updating your antivirus software and running a full system scan?"
<pisnaz> true though a few of the rooms I hit when bored made me nearly cry
<DaSkreech> but if they don't fit into the category of one then they are far too technical to help anyone
<pisnaz> lol drostie
<ibuffy> drostie: http://dpaste.com/2204/
<Slartibartfast> luis__ something like iptables ? :-)
<DaSkreech> !firewall | luis__
<ubottu> luis__: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<pisnaz> slap your system ibuffy :P
<drostie> ibuffy: trace it out. What does [sudo apt-get install kdelibs4-dev] tell you?
<ibuffy> drostie: it tells me i'm pretty
<ibuffy> but aside from that...
<Slartibartfast> Seems still no nice graphical frontend for iptables in Kubuntu, right
<ibuffy> http://dpaste.com/2207/
<pisnaz> you know it will be the very last package that is the broken/problem one eh :P
<pisnaz> lol ibuffy
<DaSkreech> Slartibartfast: Guarddog?
<Slartibartfast> Mmmm ... let me see ...
<ibuffy> o my! o my!
<uih> I using gufw.. that's so simple
<ibuffy> i want to dance but it would look really bad if i was dancing and crying at the same time :')
<ibuffy> kde-devel is installing
 * ibuffy reaches for the big-mac instead
<pisnaz> cool
<ibuffy> thank you drostie and you too pisnaz for rooting me on the entire time
<pisnaz> cry-dancing is all the rage i hear :P
<pisnaz> lol np I learnt som stuff also :P
<pisnaz> some*
<pisnaz> like I can not type on the keyboard dagnabit
<drostie> ibuffy: I'm not sure you're out of the fire yet ^_^ but the experimental PPA is apparently all sorts of messed up right now, if you're getting all of these errors.
<ibuffy> i want to think my family for always screaming through the walls that i can do it but to "turn that damn music down", mcdonald's for of course supplying your wonderfull burgers and greasy fries, [que the cheesy outro] and everyone.. you're the true heroes. thank you all and goodnight (not really)!
<DaSkreech> drostie: Missed it what's happening ?
<wildbat> how do i change the LANGUAGE in locale in KDE 4.1?
<pisnaz> lol
<drostie> DaSkreech: ibuffy is getting closer to a solution.
<pisnaz> yeah the question now is what is broken by the extreme methods to get it to install and what will happen when you start rebuilding ?
<DaSkreech> What was the problem ?
<drostie> kdevelop packages in the experimental ppa have paradox dependencies.
<ibuffy> my computer has issues with newer and better versions of itself
<ibuffy> or what drostie said
<pisnaz> should of called the makeover show before trying to redefind it's self image :P
<pisnaz> redefine*
<ibuffy> hehe
<drostie> If you're still having trouble, get the jaunty alpha cd and reinstall, because I'm frickin' tired and want to sleep. ;-P
<pisnaz> screaming at it saying "you look fat in that GUI" really is detrimental
<DaSkreech> You should probably either be on backports or experimental
<DaSkreech>  not both
<ibuffy> kde may just need to lose weight and with nepomuk finally getting rid of java, it may just do that
<DaSkreech> ibuffy: It did get rid of java
<DaSkreech> hoora KDE 4.3
<pisnaz> oh?
<ibuffy> virtuoso
<pisnaz> good to know
<ibuffy> drostie: hehe, thanks a billion
<ibuffy> i will do get out a jaunty cd if it actus up again
<ibuffy> -do
<DaSkreech> Is that in fries or hamburger billion ?
<ibuffy> because i can't handly the madness again
<hallowname> where can i get jaunty kde4 debs > 4.2.00?
<ibuffy> USD which is worth less than both
<DaSkreech> hallowname: pacakages.ubuntu.com
<pisnaz> hehe
<hallowname> DaSkreech: thx :D
<pisnaz> still somehow pulled back above the loonie dagnabit
<drostie> 'kay. g'night everybody!
<ibuffy> thank you again
<pisnaz> night drostie
<pisnaz> set 4 alarms lol
<luis__> okay people
<luis__> before i say than if kubuntu has firewall
<luis__> but i need the firewall because i need to desactivate the firewall in my router
<luis__> can someone help me'
<luis__> me router is a linksys WRT54G
<yao_ziyuan> QtCurve 0.61.3 for KDE4: http://filebin.ca/foptmu/qtcurve-kde4_0.61.3-0_i386.deb
<yao_ziyuan> DISCLAIMER: i uploaded these binaries from within china to filebin.ca via an insecure connection. use them at your own risk...
<yao_ziyuan> but i strongly recommend you guys to test drive these 3 debs in a virtual machine
<pisnaz> iptables is there luis
<DaSkreech> luis__: Anyone else on your network?
<luis__> no
<luis__> just me :)
<pisnaz> though why do you have to take down the routers firewall?
<luis__> u know whats metal gear solid 4 tru?
<DaSkreech> pisnaz: Gamezz!
<pisnaz> just specify the system as a DMZ or open ports
<luis__> the problem is pisnaz
<luis__> than there is a error code
<DaSkreech> pisnaz: Thanks of volunteering to help :)
<pisnaz> hey how am I affecting your router? :P
<Squidy> Hi there,, I'm trying to configure servicemenu to run xine when I click in a video file.... but nothing happens... and when I configure that to run mplayer or gmplayer it works... I think the trouble is in variable %F that xine is not recognizing... I'm using this: Exec=DISPLAY=:0.1 xine -f -g %F
<luis__> than dont let me create rooms in metal gear online
<luis__> i have checked some pages
<luis__> and some say
<luis__> than i have to activate UPnp, BUT, i have a lot of problems with this
<luis__> others say than i have to open a port
<luis__> but i tried this and nothing
<Squidy> Can anyone help me? :)
<luis__> others says i have to take down router firewall, but i dont know how to do this, yah?
<luis__> the problem with UPnP is than i am disconnected from Playstation Network, thats why that solution is discarded, so i am triying the firewall thing :)
<pisnaz> did you map the prot in the router ?  mind is fuzzy let me open my wrt45g config :P
<luis__> u have a wrt54g???!!!
<pisnaz> of course great for modding :P
<pisnaz> nothing says fun like getting wifi up to nearly 10 km, though it can be tricky to get the angles lol
<luis__> then, can u explain me why the UPnP gives so much problems with my ps3??
<pisnaz> cause upnp is s**t ? :P
<luis__> lol
<luis__> then what i must do :S
<luis__> take down the firewall??
<pisnaz> you have the latest firmware?
<luis__> i have 8.00
<pisnaz> dang you think I know the #'s in my head lol
<luis__> then why u ask me the firmware lol
<pisnaz> asked if it was the latest :P
<pisnaz> cause the released a firmware fix for it a bit ago if I recall right
<pisnaz> can you open the routers config web page?
<luis__> lol of course, who no?
<pisnaz> kk remember I deal with all sorts :P
<luis__> then f*cking help me :S
<luis__> where i can download the lastes firmware then???
<pisnaz> linksys.com
<pisnaz> but.  the easy way is to just put the ip of the ps3 in the dmz
<pisnaz> leave the computers protected by the firewall but opens the p23 wide open
<luis__> pisnaz, i tried that, AND NO!!!!!!!! lololol
<pisnaz> what?
<luis__> dmz not work
<luis__> i cant still create rooms :(
<luis__> i already puted the ip for my ps3
<pisnaz> wb da
<queazel> why do I keep getting joined to this channel - is there a way to turn it off?
<luis__> wb da?
<pisnaz> kk then check for the latest firmware and upgrade
<luis__> ok
<luis__> that will help?
<pisnaz> cause it is not a firewall or port issue if it is in the dmz and still not working
<pisnaz> your only feasable option
<luis__> and if than dont work...
<luis__> i am fucked? >_>
<pisnaz> google dd-wrt
<pisnaz> if the firmware fails
<luis__> ehh?
<pisnaz> try the firmware first
<DaSkreech> queazel: yes
<DaSkreech> !ohmy | luis__
<ubottu> luis__: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<luis__> lol
<luis__> ok
<luis__> pisnaz
<luis__> i am in linksys
<pisnaz> DaSkreech: tks
<luis__> and i dont know where r the firmwares lol
<queazel> DaSkreech:ok, thx
<pisnaz> click the support button
<wildbat> how do i change the LANGUAGE in locale in KDE 4.1?
<pisnaz> top right hand
<luis__> okay
<luis__> i clicked support
<luis__> now?
<queazel> .. got it sorted
 * pisnaz seriously should of restocked my guinnesss supply
<pisnaz> follow the directions on screen
<DaSkreech> wildbat: check in system Settings
<luis__> okay so
<luis__> how i can now if my wrt54g is 1.0 or 1.1
<luis__> know*
<tobbo> hello there
<pisnaz> turn it over should say on the bottom
<luis__> done
<Slartibartfast> luis__ check at the bottom ... the specifications will say
<luis__> now i am downloading firmware 8.2 :)
<pisnaz> really that high?  guess i should upgrade from 4 eh
<luis__> LOL
<luis__> >_>
<pisnaz> err....
<SuspectZero> hmm this is weird. when i type the command "firefox -remote 'openUrl(http://www.google.ca/,new-tab)'" into console it works but when i type it into the run command field it doesnt do anything. any ideas why?
<mauricio_> hi
<mauricio_> I have Samsung NC10
<mauricio_> Audio is not working anymore, can you help me?
<pisnaz> luis__: err chech that again your model must match your fw.  8.2 refers to a version/model of wrt54g not the fw's
<asobi> why does some flv files play in vlc but not others?
<Luija> ok pisnaz
<Luija> actu installed
<Luija> so now
<Luija> the DMZ with this new firm will allow me to create rooms in MGO :D
<Luija> ?
<Luija> ok, the moment of the truth lol
<Luija> let me click the "create room" button
<pisnaz> if you have not bricked the router ..
<Luija> :OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Luija> :OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Luija> "u cant create room".............................
<Luija> T__________T
<Luija> .........
<pisnaz> check the model #, get the right firmware for the medel
<pisnaz> 8.2 refers to a model#
<Luija> but its upgraded
<pisnaz> model*
<Luija> 8.00.5
<Luija> thats the firmware now
<pisnaz> k
<Luija> so...?
<pisnaz> give me a few phone
<Luija> ehhh...???
<wildbat> DaSkreech: $locale>>LANGUAGE=en_US:en  so how do i change to UTF8 ?
<Luija> pisnaz...?
<unknown__> SUP
<DaSkreech> wildbat: UTF-8 is not a language
<Queef> Sup?
<peaches> does this recording audio work for anyone in intrepid? it used to work in hardy now it's broken: "arecord -f cd -t raw | lame -x - audio.mp3
<uih> export LANG=en_US:utf8
<Queef> eatin autin gootin
<I-Sniff-Butts> So, what is going on?
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<Wargasm> stfu
<I-Sniff-Butts> ..
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<DaSkreech> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<Wargasm> ban
<I-Sniff-Butts> ..
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<I-Sniff-Butts> .
<Pici> vorian: just dealt with it
<DaSkreech> Thanks Pici
<Wargasm> thank you
<vorian> Pici: awesome
<Pici> er, Rather I just dealt with it.
 * DaSkreech laughs
<DaSkreech> vorian: You aren't even in the list of names :)
<DaSkreech> Thanks too
<luis__> pisnaz...
<DaSkreech> !ps3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3
<DaSkreech> Liar
<DaSkreech> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<luis__> ilol
<luis__> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<luis__> lol...
<DaSkreech> lol
<luis__> !really
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about really
<luis__> !rly
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rly
<luis__> !f*ck
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about f*ck
<luis__> ...
<luis__> !xbox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbox
<luis__> !xbox360
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbox360
<luis__> lol ubutto dont like videogames lololol
<DaSkreech> she likes one
<DaSkreech> !wow
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<luis__> !LOL
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<luis__> !OMG
<tobbo> anybody have 3d display driver for sys 672?
<DaSkreech> !botabuse > luis__
<ubottu> luis__, please see my private message
<jin_122> how do i fix this error? Errors were encountered while processing:
<jin_122>  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.16_i386.deb
<jin_122> e-jat: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jin_122> i got that error from this sudo get-apt install linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic
<DaSkreech> jin_122: rm /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.16_i386.deb && sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic
<DaSkreech> jin_122: Sudo the first command
<DaSkreech> luis__: That's a really long phone call
<jin_122> rm /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.16_i386.deb && sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic
<jin_122> DaSkreech: i'm getting it ...
<DaSkreech> tobbo: sudo lshw -C Video and pastebin
<tobbo> Hardware Lister (lshw) - B.02.13
<tobbo> usage: lshw [-format] [-options ...]
<tobbo>        lshw -version
<tobbo> 	-version        print program version (B.02.13)
<tobbo> format can be
<tobbo> 	-html           output hardware tree as HTML
<tobbo> 	-xml            output hardware tree as XML
<tobbo> 	-short          output hardware paths
<tobbo> 	-businfo        output bus information
<tobbo> options can be
<tobbo> 	-class CLASS    only show a certain class of hardware
<tobbo> 	-C CLASS        same as '-class CLASS'
<tobbo> 	-c CLASS        same as '-class CLASS'
<tobbo> 	-disable TEST   disable a test (like pci, isapnp, cpuid, etc. )
<tobbo> 	-enable TEST    enable a test (like pci, isapnp, cpuid, etc. )
<tobbo> 	-quiet          don't display status
<tobbo> 	-sanitize       sanitize output (remove sensitive information like serial numbers, etc.)
<tobbo> 	-numeric        output numeric IDs (for PCI, USB, etc.)
<jin_122> xDasSkreech: the same error popped out. Errors were encountered while processing:
<jin_122>  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.16_i386.deb
<jin_122> e-jat: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jin_122> i went into my /bin and i dun see any dpkg. is that a problem?
<DaSkreech> jin_122: for a kernel? no not a problem
<DaSkreech> jin_122: Oh wait you are looking for dpkg ?
<jin_122> i'm trying to install that package. but it seems like i keep getting into trouble
<DaSkreech> jin_122: try apt-get -f install
<DaSkreech> sudo
<jin_122>  e-jat: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)  <--- so i went to cehck if the dpgk folder is there
<DaSkreech> tobbo: What was the command you used?
<DaSkreech> jin_122: dpkg is in /usr/bin
<jin_122> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<DaSkreech> not /bin
<jin_122> that's what i get when i run ur -f install
<DaSkreech> !adeptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<DaSkreech> tru sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jin_122> nothing happen"
<[Tequila]> How can I obtain the full history of Klipper
<[Tequila]> for ex if I have 8 links in klipper history how can I select and copy all of them
<[Tequila]> How can I obtain the full history of Klipper, for ex if I have 8 links in klipper history how can I select and copy all of them
<maze12> salut à tous
<jin_122> DaSkreech: I can't locate my dpkg folder in usr/bin either
<DaSkreech> jin_122: run which dpkg
<jin_122> what?
<diana> hola
<diana> hoooooooooooooola
<diana> hola
<diana> hola
<DaSkreech> jin_122: which dpkg
<jin_122> this come up /usr/bin/dpkg
<DaSkreech> jin_122: ls -l /usr/bin/dpkg
<DaSkreech> !hi | diana
<ubottu> diana: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<diana> hola que tal ???
<DaSkreech> !es | diana
<ubottu> diana: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jin_122> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 375340 2009-02-04 12:34 /usr/bin/dpkg
<jin_122> what now?
<DaSkreech> jin_122: That's correct then
<jin_122> DaSkreech: what does that mean? how come i can't install my package
<[Tequila]> How can I obtain the full history of Klipper, for ex if I have 8 links in klipper history how can I select and copy all of them
<DaSkreech> uno momento
<DaSkreech> [Tequila]: You don't
<[Tequila]> I need too :)
<[Tequila]> or another ustility DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> [Tequila]: You can paste them one after anoher if you like I think
<GWild> anyone here running Intrepid Ibex and an NVidia GeForce 6200 ?
<DaSkreech> then just highlight them and you have them in one shot
<DaSkreech> tobbo: How did you get that error?
<DaSkreech> jin_122: do you have anything in /var/lib/dpkg/info ?
<[Tequila]> DaSkreech: I need to be able to "copy" mass amounts of links to a .txt of some sort
<[Tequila]> DaSkreech: without going from copy link > to .txt file > paste
<jin_122> DaSkreech: I have 5229 items in that folder
<tobbo> tobbo: sudo lshw -C Video and pastebin
<DaSkreech> jin_122: delete them then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic
<DaSkreech> tobbo: take off the and pastebin
<DaSkreech> tobbo: just sudo lshw -C video
<jin_122> DaSkreech: delete all 5229 items ????
<tobbo> ok.what should i do then
<DaSkreech> jin_122: Or you can hunt down the .list for that file
<DaSkreech> !paste | tobbo
<ubottu> tobbo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DaSkreech> pastebin it
<jin_122> DaSkreech: are these files important ? if yes, how do i hunt down the .list for that file i'm trying to install
<tobbo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/123623/plain/
<DaSkreech> jin_122: not really
<jin_122> DaSkreech: it says permission denied when i tried to delete these files?
<DaSkreech> jin_122: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/*
<DaSkreech> tobbo: Oh ... sis
<DaSkreech> !sis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sis
<DaSkreech> Of course you don't
<tobbo> is there no 3d driver for sis?
<DaSkreech> tobbo: No good ones
<DaSkreech> tobbo: What are you trying to get running?
<jin_122> pDaskreech: permission denied.....
<DaSkreech> jin_122: hmm ok hold on
<DaSkreech> jin_122: does it say for which file ?
<jin_122> DaSkreech: @ first it says that argument was too long so i did the comand again w/o the * and i did it for each file .. the first 10 files was denied permmision
<DaSkreech> jin_122: What are the first files ?
<jin_122> killermach: remove write-protected regular file `/var/lib/dpkg/info/acl.list'? y
<jin_122> killermach: cannot remove `/var/lib/dpkg/info/acl.list': Permission denied
<jin_122> that's first file
<DaSkreech> that's with sudo ?
<jin_122> thesleepingox@ubuntu:~$ sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/*
<jin_122> [sudo] password for thesleepingox:
<jin_122> sudo: unable to execute /bin/rm: Argument list too long
<jin_122> sudo give me this
<DaSkreech> jin_122: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/l*
<jin_122> ok. that removed about 2000 files off my info folder . should i go ahead and excute that install command linux package?
<DaSkreech> update and then yes
<DaSkreech> oh
<DaSkreech> run sudo apt-get clean first
<jin_122> DaSkreech:  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.16_i386.deb
<jin_122> e-jat: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jin_122> that same error happened again
<jin_122> :(
<jin_122> DaSkreech:  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.16_i386.deb
<jin_122> e-jat: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jin_122> that happened again :(
<DaSkreech> jin_122: It downloaded it first right ?
<jin_122> yes. it downloadd and install but failed
<SJr> Anyone know if UT 2004 Linux is purchasable online (like Steam)
<DaSkreech> SJr: Don't know
<EtFb> Anyone know how to defined global shortcut keys in Windows?  This is more on-topic than it seems for #kubuntu: I got hooked on being able to start all my apps in Kubuntu using various keys -- Win+F for Firefox, Win+W for Open Office Writer, etc -- and now I want to do the same in Windows.  WITHOUT installing KDE there!  Has anyone scratched a similar itch?
<SJr> EtFb can't you just create a shortcut
<SJr> then assign a key combo to the short cut
<EtFb> Sjr: Hmmm... I don't know.  Let me check...
<jin_122> EtFb: get a macro program. then u can set up different shortcut keys
<SJr> And that is so off topic I would not only ban you off this network, I would break into your house and anally rape your mother for trying to use that line. You are also switching from Linux which is in excusable
<EtFb> Sjr: Nope, only allows Ctrl+Alt+[letter], whereas I want to use Win+[letter], cos I use Emacs so everything else is already defined...
<DaSkreech> !coc | SJr
<ubottu> SJr: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<SJr> Hmmmm let me see EtFb
<EtFb> SJr: Switching from Linux?  Rinse out your mouth, ye varlot!!!  Naah, I just have to use Windoze at work.
<SJr> lol yeah I'm just messing around
<DaSkreech> SJr: Don
<DaSkreech> Don't
<SJr> No I mean the switching from Linux remark :P
<jin_122> DaSkreech: anyother ways ?
<EtFb> SJr: Absolutely, DaSkreech - I was quite unoffended.  Quite a reasonable response when someone appears to be using Windows.  They kill you for that in Moslem countries...
<SJr> muslim :P
<SJr> http://www.pcreview.co.uk/forums/thread-2939140.ph
<SJr> errr
<SJr> http://www.pcreview.co.uk/forums/thread-2939140.php
<DaSkreech> jin_122: wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.16_i386.deb
<SJr> Speaking of short cut keys, how is gods name do I get the K menu to pop up when I press the windows key
<DaSkreech> You can't under X
<SJr> omg that is so lame
<DaSkreech> Without hacking
<DaSkreech> The WIndows key is a modifer key
<DaSkreech> Like Shift
<DaSkreech> byitself it's not allowed to do anything
<DaSkreech> Though you can get around that
<DaSkreech> jin_122: done ?
<jin_122> DaSkreech: done downloading. how do i install this?
<DaSkreech> sudo dpkg -a linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.16_i386.deb
<SJr> DaSkreech how can I get around that? with a keyboard map by chance.
<DaSkreech> yeah I would guess
<DaSkreech> I didn't see how it was done but I know someone made that one button pop up an app
<DaSkreech> course then he couldn't use itfor anything else
<jin_122> thesleepingox@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg -a linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.16_i386.deb
<jin_122> [sudo] password for thesleepingox:
<jin_122> dpkg: need an action option
<jin_122> thesleepingox@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg -a linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.16_i386.deb
<jin_122> [sudo] password for thesleepingox:
<jin_122> dpkg: need an action option
<jin_122> thesleepingox@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg -a linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.16_i386.deb
<jin_122> [sudo] password for thesleepingox:
<jin_122> dpkg: need an action option
<DaSkreech> jin_122: sorry! -i not -a
<jin_122> thesleepingox@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg -a linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.16_i386.deb
<jin_122> dpkg: need an action option
<jin_122> it says dpkg: need an action option
<jin_122> which one do i choose?
<DaSkreech> jin_122: sorry! -i not -a
<jin_122> DaSkreech: sorry, i didn't know i pasted so much. my mirc was scrolled up
<DaSkreech> jin_122: you were about to get kicked
<jin_122> sorry :(
<maco> holy crud
<jin_122> this come up : Errors were encountered while processing:
<jin_122>  linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.16_i386.deb
<jin_122> i think this is what you might want Unpacking replacement linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic ...
<jin_122> dpkg: error processing linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.16_i386.deb (--install):
<jin_122>  unable to make backup link of `./boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic' before installing new version: Operation not permitted
<DaSkreech> jin_122: do you have a /boot partition ?
<tobbo> ups. no 3d driver?:(
<jin_122> DaSkreech: what do you mean? I installed my linux to my external hd
<DaSkreech> tobbo: what are you trying to get working ?
<DaSkreech> jin_122: on one partition ?
<jin_122> yeah all in my ex hd
<xlevel1> hi, I have kde compositing working nicely on my login, xlevel1, but on the other login, neil, it complains about X configuration problems.  Why?
<xlevel1> I even copied and pasted ~/.kde and it didn't help
<CMcCombs> Hi everyone, I just installed 8.10 on my laptop and so far everything's seemed to work fine, except for the audio.  I hear nothing from the speakers...  I'm not sure where to start trouble shooting this either.
<DaSkreech> !sound | CMcCombs
<ubottu> CMcCombs: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<DaSkreech> e-jat: what file system did you use?
<DaSkreech> jin_122: ping
<jin_122> ?
<DaSkreech> How did you install linux
<DaSkreech> from wubi or from the live CD ?
<xlevel1> one of the users on this computer can use kwin desktop effects just fine but the other gets an error message.  I tried copying and pasting the ~/.kde but it didn't help.
<jin_122> DaSkreech: i don't know what do you mean my ile system. :/ . i installed it windows mode to my external hd. then i reboot computer into linux os.
<DaSkreech> https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/252900
<DaSkreech> jin_122: read that
<jin_122> ok. Daskreech: thank you very much or helping me, you're a saint. Hope to speak with you again. Good night.
<DaSkreech> Night
<Cyntek> hi. im running ubuntu-server 8.10 and i have installed a second hard drive in ext3 filesystem. i want to create directories e.g: /videos ; /documents; /music; and /photos. but when i mount each one successfully, and when i start the filetransfer
<Cyntek> if i transfer photos to the /photos directory it seems that it will show up in the /music; /documents/ directories as well, how can i fix this?
<szal> Cyntek: sounds like you mounted all these folders to the same partition/directory..
<Cyntek> well when i formatted the hard drive i made it as one partition.
<Guest57767>  hi i just installed kmldonkey  should it create a fo;der for my downloads , if so where can i fine it
<szal> Cyntek: how exactly did you mount the dirs?
<Cyntek> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /music
<Cyntek> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /documents
<Cyntek> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /photos
<Cyntek> just like that.
<Slartibartfast> Cyntek: better not mount the same partition several times
<Cyntek> is that why it keeps dupicating the files in each directory.
<Slartibartfast> yeah
<szal> Cyntek: so I was right
<Cyntek> hmm. so what i need to do, create seperate partitions for different directories.
<Slartibartfast> mount the partition once, and then make softlinks to the dirs
<szal> Cyntek: mount /dev/sdb1/music /music ; mount /dev/sdb1/photos /photos       and so forth
<Cyntek> okay, so im gonna reformat the drive and start over.
<szal> Cyntek: no need to, just make sure the directories from/to which to mount exist and put the files where you want them
<GWild> Slartibartfast:
<Slartibartfast> ?
<GWild> Slartibartfast: Don't Panic (sorry - couldn't resist)
<szal> huh?
<Slartibartfast> :-D OK ... wave to towel :-P
<szal> Slartibartfast an Archer? ;)
<GWild> I need 2 beers
<GWild> and quickly
<Slartibartfast> and give me a PanGalactic Gargle Blaster :-P
<GWild> with infinite improbability...
<GWild> good stuff lol
<Slartibartfast> :-)
<DaSkreech> Cyntek: It's not duplicating them
<Cyntek> DaSkreech, what's it doing ?
<DaSkreech> you are creating multiple views of the same thing
<DaSkreech> The hard drive is where things are stored
<DaSkreech>  the directories you see are just a way for us humans to make sense of it
<DaSkreech> In UNIX you can tell any directory to point at a file system on a hard drive
<DaSkreech> so you just told a whole lot of directories to point to the same place
<DaSkreech> It's not taking up any more space or doing anything wrong
<DaSkreech> You just set it up so you could see the same files from multiple places
<Cyntek> hmm. k
<DaSkreech> Cyntek: Did that make sense ?
<Cyntek> yes.
<Cyntek> this is what im following: http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Adding_a_New_Disk_Drive_to_an_Ubuntu_Linux_System
<DaSkreech> ok If you unmount all but one then you will have all the files just viewable from one place
<Cyntek> oh.
<Cyntek> alright.
<Cyntek> so instead of calling it /photos i should call it as /store
<DaSkreech> Sure :)
<DaSkreech>  then in store you make multiple directories
<DaSkreech> then when ever you mount it all the directories will appear
<DaSkreech> Cyntek: Want me to run through some exercises to demonstrate?
<DaSkreech> Cyntek: That walk through is overly complex btw
<Cyntek> Yes.
<Cyntek> Thank you.
<DaSkreech> Ok you have the partition mounted ?
<Cyntek> yes: /dev/sdb1 on /photos type ext3 (rw)
<szal> as for the theory..  basic assumption: in Unix everything is a file
<DaSkreech> and mounted where else ?
<DaSkreech> szal: Just about :)
<Cyntek> i dont think its mounted anywhere else.
<DaSkreech> Cyntek: you can type mount | grep sdb1
<DaSkreech> To see
<Cyntek> only at: /dev/sdb1 on /photos type ext3 (rw)
<Cyntek> should i rename /photos to /store
<draik_> I have uploaded a *.sh file to my Linux server. My error message is this... ./application.sh: ./setup.sh: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<draik_> I'm SSH'd onto the server as root
<szal> draik_: files are executable?
<draik_> szal:  I already 'chmod a+x application.sh'
<Cyntek> DaSkreech, can i pm you?
<yao_ziyuan1> my ksysguard shows 'gnome-screensaver' running. is it normal?
<DaSkreech> Cyntek: ok make a directory under /photos
<DaSkreech> call it photos
<Cyntek> okay.
<DaSkreech> tobbo: What are you trying to get working
<DaSkreech> Cyntek: So you have /photos/photos now ?
<Cyntek> yes.
<DaSkreech> Cyntek: touch /photos/photos/see.jpg
<Cyntek> okay.
<draik_> How can I install 'application.sh' on a server?
<DaSkreech> Cyntek: sudo umount /photos
<Cyntek> alright.
<DaSkreech> mkdir ~/notphotos && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 ~/notphotos
<DaSkreech> You should have a directory named notphotos in your home directory now
<DaSkreech> Look inside it
<Cyntek> i see it.
<DaSkreech> Whats in it ?
<Cyntek> the photos i uploaded to.
<DaSkreech> and a directory photos? With a see.jpg inside ?
<Cyntek> yes.
<DaSkreech> ok mkdir ~/notphotos/videos
<Cyntek> alright.
<DaSkreech> then sudo umount ~/notphotos && rmdir notphotos
<Cyntek> alright.
<DaSkreech> The directory is gone ?
<Cyntek> Yes.
<DaSkreech> sudo mkdir /mnt/store && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/store
<Cyntek> okay.
<DaSkreech> Cyntek: So you can put directories anywhere you want and mount hard drives there
<DaSkreech> If the hard drives aren't mounted then the normal files will be there
<DaSkreech> If the drives are not mounted you can even delete the directories
<DaSkreech> once you remount them then all the files they had show up
<Cyntek> Ah, i understand now, how it works.
<Cyntek> cool.
<Cyntek> thanks for the understanding.
<DaSkreech> !fstab | Cyntek
<ubottu> Cyntek: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<DaSkreech> might want to read !fhs as well
<DaSkreech> Cyntek: So your /mnt/store directory exists now :)
<Slartibartfast> draik_: you can start a shell script with "sh shell_script.sh" ... or by doing ./shell_script.sh
<Cyntek> yep!
<DaSkreech> Cyntek: That link will show you how to get it to be there every boot
<Cyntek> Alright., thanks for the help
<DaSkreech> Cyntek: you can even mount other computers as a directory in your computer :)
<DaSkreech> it's quite a nice system
<Cyntek> DaSkreech, Thank you!
<DaSkreech> Cool
<Tukon> anyone know how to enable raster graphics in jaunty alpha 5?
<maco> you mean like to not use svg images on the icons in the menu and stuff? why?
<Tukon> know the rendering mode in x/qt4.5
<maco> oh....um *shrug*
<bazhang> jaunty questions in #ubuntu+1
<maco> hes getting no answers there either
<maco> ah nevermind. crdlb answred
<Tukon> we'll see
<Tukon> thx
<olskolirc> can someone just give me the repository line to put in my sources.lst?  Ive been getting the run around for an hour and i really have to go
<maco> olskolirc: what repository line?
<bazhang> sample list here--> http://www.kubuntuguide.org/
<olskolirc> the repository to upgrade to kde 4.2 maco
<bazhang> thought it was in backports now
<olskolirc> i don't know
<olskolirc> can someone point me out please? geeze
<maco> it is in backports now
<bazhang> enable backports then
<Slartibartfast> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-backports main restricted universe multivers
<Slartibartfast> or another mirror near you
<bazhang> +e
<maco> software-properties-kde doesnt have checkboxes for backports like the gtk one does?
<olskolirc> thank you soooo much Slartibartfast lap dance for you and dont worry, imma girl :-P
<maco> O_o
<maco> er....
<Slartibartfast> :-) ... np
<maco> well that's awkward
<maco> olskolirc: what if Slartibartfast is too?
<Slartibartfast> :-P But he is not
<olskolirc> way cool?
<Slartibartfast> :-D
<olskolirc> lol Slartibartfast
 * Slartibartfast likes lapdances
<maco> im just wondering...because if i'd been faster than him...
<maco> wow
<maco> weird
<maco> olskolirc: so you know, there are a bunch of other girls in #ubuntu-women if you want to hang out with us
<olskolirc> ohhhh wowwwwwww
<olskolirc> I didn't know that maco thank
<olskolirc> my kde 4.2 is installing yay me
 * olskolirc doing a butt dance
<draik_> olskolirc: I installed it last week. It's been acting quite stable than 4.1.4 (which is expected) and it also seems to make things a bit smoother on my end.
<DaSkreech> maco: It's called unsuppoerted updates
<maco> DaSkreech: they dont say backports anywhere?
<DaSkreech> maco: Not that I know of
<draik_> DaSkreech: I think I will concretely agree with you and believe the 1TB HDD is a goner. I'm going to nuke it later tonight if not early tomorrow and then get it exchanged.
<olskolirc> I'm reinstalling draik_ I don't know what I did but I permenently lost audio and video codecs in vlc
<DaSkreech> I think Since Ibex Gnome does the same
<DaSkreech> draik_: Yeah
<DaSkreech> Check your cables as well
<draik_> olskolirc: I did too. I just restarted and it was all back. Specifically, amarok was giving me issues.
<HollowPoint> hey folks, who knows more than I do about KDE4 Bluetooth?
 * DaSkreech slowly puts down his hand
<HollowPoint> :(
<maco> DaSkreech: in gnome it says "Unsupported updates (jaunty-backports)" for me
<draik_> DaSkreech: I have and it's all pointing to the HDD. It fails at different times so I can't narrow it down to anything non-HDD related
<olskolirc> oh i fought tooth and nail since last night draik_  then i went over to the gnome side and tired and got a popup message that unfortunately it can't be fixed
<DaSkreech> maco: ok probably says the same in the jaunty for Kubuntu then
<olskolirc> im all done brb
<draik_> I was just going to wish olskolirc luck. :(
<draik_> Would anyone happen to know how to install app.sh within a server? I can't seem to get it accomplished.
<draik_> I have uploaded a *.sh file to my Linux server. My error message is...       ./application.sh: ./setup.sh: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<Slartibartfast> ./app.sh doesn't work ?
<draik_> Slartibartfast: That's the error message I get
<Slartibartfast> is there and /bin/sh ? .... maybe change that in /bin/bash
<Slartibartfast> or make a symlink from /bin/bash to /bin/sh
<pteague> any idea if i'll have any issues switching from an nvidia 8600gts to a 9600gt ?
<maco> Slartibartfast: other direction?
<Slartibartfast> well i have a /bin/sh
<draik_> How do I make a symlink again? I recall that it's backwards
<draik_> I have both
<draik_> I have /bin/bash and /bin/sh
<maco> Slartibartfast: /bin/sh symlinks to /bin/dash
<maco> in ubuntu
<Slartibartfast> so application.sh wants to start setup.sh
<draik_> Seems that way
<draik_> I put the app.sh in it's own App folder
<pteague> draik_: man ln
<Slartibartfast> yes here in jaunty too
<draik_> ln -s bash sh or is it ln -s sh bash ?
<luis__> ei guys
<luis__> just to ask a question
<luis__> i needed to unistall guarddog because it was not letting me connect to my router
<luis__> why was that problem?
<Slartibartfast> ln -s /bin/bash /bin/sh
<Slartibartfast> but remove the old /bin/sh first
<draik_> Done
<DaSkreech> holycow: blessedbeef!
<draik_> Kosher?
<draik_> Slartibartfast: Still getting the same error
<Slartibartfast> mmm ... maybe first reverse your steps :-) ..... rm -fr /bin/sh && ln -s /bin/dash /bin/sh
<Slartibartfast> what kind of application.sh is this? ..
<draik_> Small game
<Slartibartfast> maybe it is something similar as what they speak about in this URL ... http://forums.opensuse.org/archives/sf-archives/archives-software/347172-setup-sh-bin-sh-bad-interpreter-permission-denied.html
<Slartibartfast> one answer was: Your setup.sh file has DOS line endings (CR-NL) instead of Unix line endings (NL). Fix it with a decent text editor.
<draik_> I have installed the game locally a while back on my 2 laptops and 1 desktop. Same file, never had an issue.
<Slartibartfast> mmm ... and never opened the shell script under windows ?
<draik_> NOpe
<Slartibartfast> strange ... i'm googling your error message now ...
<draik_> Thanks. I'm not sure where to begin looking so I thought I'd ask here first for some insight.
<Slartibartfast> well the error " ./setup.sh: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied" give quiet some results
<DaSkreech> draik_: run it with bash
<draik_> How? I'm just typing     ./game.sh      and that's it
<DaSkreech> draik_: bash game.sh
<draik_> Nope. Still the same issue
<shadeslayer> hi i want to detect the leds on my keyboard
<shadeslayer> and run this command sudo iwconfig eth1 rate autoSubstitute your interface
<shadeslayer> ill be using scroll lock to monitor my ethernet connection
<draik_> shadeslayer: Have you gotten your audio to work?
<DaSkreech> draik_: Where is setup.sh ?
<shadeslayer> draik_: long time ago,why??
<shadeslayer> draik_: i just restarted my notebook after a update
<draik_> shadeslayer: ditto, I just had to restart.
<shadeslayer> hahahaha
<draik_> LOL.
<shadeslayer> :)
<draik_> DaSkreech: It is in my domain's httpdocs/Game/game.sh
<shadeslayer> draik_: do you know how to detect the scroll lock led device name??
<DaSkreech> and it's called via ./setup.sh ?
<draik_> shadeslayer: Nope.
<draik_> DaSkreech: That's what is says per error message
<shadeslayer> i cant find the command though ive seen it somewhere before
<HollowPoint> Anyone in here yet that knows about Bluetooth in KDE4?
<shadeslayer> what about it?
<DaSkreech> draik_: swap that line out to bash setup.sh
<shadeslayer> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<draik_> There isn't a setup.sh file in there, just game.sh
<shadeslayer> DaSkreech: may i trouble you??
<DaSkreech> I suppose
<HollowPoint> yeah thanks for that, I'm a 3rd line I.T. engineer, LAMP developer and I haven't checked the default setups yet, that helps. So anyone here that knows a lot about Bluetooth in KDE4?
<shadeslayer> DaSkreech: remember when i asked you  about the scroll lock key??
<DaSkreech> draik_: grep setup.sh game.sh
<DaSkreech> No
<draik_> Binary file game.sh matches
<DaSkreech> >_<
<shadeslayer> DaSkreech: ok,well can you give a command which detects my led device(scroll lock )
<DaSkreech> draik_: you have the file on another computer that works?
<DaSkreech> led device ?
<shadeslayer> Scroll lock led at the top of the keyboard
<draik_> I have it saved on a CD.
<shadeslayer> i want to use it to monitor eth0
<shadeslayer> DaSkreech: something like tleds
<shadeslayer> only for ethernet
<DaSkreech> draik_: run a md5sum on it
<DaSkreech> so when the ethernet gets activity that flashes?
<shadeslayer> yup
<draik_> 4aa689cb5a073364173046f8fb4af6be  game.sh
<shadeslayer> sudo iwconfig eth1 rate autoSubstitute your interface
<shadeslayer> that command should work
<shadeslayer> i just need the interface name
<DaSkreech> draik_: that matchines the one on your computer?
<DaSkreech> for the light?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<draik_> DaSkreech: That's what I have on the laptop
<draik_> Let me get the one from the net
<DaSkreech> Oh I'm not sure ask in ##linux maybe ?
<shadeslayer> DaSkreech: me??
<Slartibartfast> draik_: it is possible that your "environment variables" are not set correctly .. you can test this, by adding another user and try to execute as that user ... i just read a long thread about some similar problem one person had in Mandriva:http://mandrivausers.org/lofiversion/index.php/t8604.html
<draik_> DaSkreech: Nope. 7940e213b7894968152cec9146e611ef  game.sh
<draik_> 4aa... goes to the local file and 794... goes to the one online.
<draik_> I now have a new error
<Slartibartfast> draik_ try to execute that one from online then
<Slartibartfast> hmm
<draik_> Never mind. I was accidentally trying to execute from the local, not online
<shadeslayer> DaSkreech: any idea??
<DaSkreech> shadeslayer: Yes you. ##linux might know
<shadeslayer> ok
<draik_> I just uploaded the game.sh again and now I have "Permission denied"
<Slartibartfast> and /bin/bash game.sh?
<draik_> Whoopsie. Forgot to a+x this new upload.
<draik_> Ok, new error message
<draik_> Verifying archive integrity...Error in MD5 checksums: ef8837186f11f8d9dda303c375e38917 is different from c348f24b17db79da7729183e6eb1516e
<draik_> Now I have 4 different md5sum
<draik_> Before I blow my brains out with the bad HDD issue and the newly acquired game.sh issue, I'm going to watch a movie of others blowing their brains out and go to sleep. I've got minutes to midnight.
<draik_> Thank you all for your help. Maybe all I need is a new pair of eyes, aka rest.
<draik_> Thanks again.
<pgenest> yep
<stagga> hello
<stagga> i have a problem
<stagga> audacity could not find lame lib
<stagga> how do i solve
<Slartibartfast> stagga: maybe install lame first .... enable the medibuntu repostorie and sudo apt-get install lame
<Slartibartfast> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Dbeaver> im trying to instal google earth and i have no clue how
<Slartibartfast> Dbeaver: sudo apt-get install googleearth
<Dbeaver> i have a google earth. bin file already form the site does that make a differance
<yilan> hello
<Slartibartfast> open a terminal and type: sh GoogleEarth.bin and follow the intructions
<Dbeaver> k
<Dbeaver> now the full name of the file is googleearthlinux.bin so should i type that in
<Slartibartfast> yes ... when i download it it say GoogleEarthLinux.bin ...... the capitals should not be changed into non-capitals
<shadeslayer1> !xtleds
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xtleds
<shadeslayer1> !xtled
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xtled
<shadeslayer1> where can i find xtleds ??
<shadeslayer1> theyre not in the standard repos
<Dbeaver> so neither one of those things worked
<Slartibartfast> No ? .... got an error message
<Slartibartfast> ?
<Dbeaver> yeah said it cant open it
<Slartibartfast> did you type "sh GoogleEarthLinux.bin" ?
<Dbeaver> wait i think i got it
<Dbeaver> yay i did
<Dbeaver> yeah i did
<Dbeaver> that didnt work
<Dbeaver> what i did was type sh the drageed the file onto my terminal
<Dbeaver> and pasted the path
<Dbeaver> now it works
<tom76> anyone else new to this?
<Dbeaver> im way new
<Slartibartfast> well i just did the same ...... sh GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<Dbeaver> my cousin gave me this computer
<Slartibartfast> Verifying archive integrity... All good.
<Dbeaver> so i barley know anyhtign
<Slartibartfast> ncompressing Google Earth for GNU/Linux 5.0.11337.1968.........
<Dbeaver> thats what mine said
<tom76> you installing apps?
<Dbeaver> me?
<Dbeaver> yeah
<tom76> yep
<Slartibartfast> then it pops up a QT installation window .....
<Slartibartfast> and then i got an error about "version OPENSSL_0.9.8 not defined in file libcrypto.so.0.9.8 with link time reference" :-P
<tom76> back - Dbeaver
<Dbeaver> so when i try to open it isays my resoluton isnt high enough and then my computer resarts
<Slartibartfast> and then i rename libcrypto.so.0.9.8 in the google directory into somthing else ..... and restart .
<ak_venture> has anyone here installed ZNC on Ubuntu 8.04 before?
<Dbeaver> slart are you having the same problem
<ak_venture> Setting up libcrypto++-dev (5.5.2-1) ...
<ak_venture> Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<ak_venture> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<ak_venture> but then...
<ak_venture> when i run
<ak_venture>  ./configure --prefix=/usr/local --with-openssl
<ak_venture> i get
<ak_venture> checking for BIO_new in -lcrypto... no
<ak_venture> configure: error: Could not find libcrypto. Try --disable-openssl
<Slartibartfast> Dbeaver no problem here on my 17"" screen with 1280x1024 resolution
<Dbeaver> lol im on a projector
<ak_venture> --prefix=/usr/local is my problem isn't it...
<Slartibartfast> :-P but even on a projector you can have 800x600
<ak_venture> 72" inch plasma
<ak_venture> j/k 13.5" laptop
<Dbeaver> lol
<Dbeaver> how can i change my resolutuion
<Dbeaver> ima gonna try and open it again so if i get loged out you know what happend
<Slartibartfast> OK :-)
<ak_venture> so if a readme has:
<ak_venture> ./configure --prefix=/usr/local --with-openssl
<ak_venture> as a terminal step...
<Dbeaver> before i click ok it says i gotta have atleast1024x768
<ak_venture> how should you modify it?
<Dbeaver> damn
<Slartibartfast> somewhere in Kmenu > System > Screen Resize
<Dbeaver> so google earth starts to open than the screen goes black
<Dbeaver> any one have any ideas for me
<Slartibartfast> mmm sorry don't know
<Dbeaver> ugh my adept manager is messed uo
<Dbeaver> up
<bazhang> Dbeaver, what error message
<Dbeaver> its aying it can commit changes
<bazhang> can't?
<Dbeaver> cant
<Dbeaver> sorry
<bazhang> do you have more than one process running?
<Dbeaver> its been acting funny for a while
<Dbeaver> yeah
<Dbeaver> just one adept
<bazhang> of apt?
<Dbeaver> no
<Dbeaver> atleast i dont ting
<Dbeaver> think
<bazhang> the exact error message please; if more then one line paste.ubuntu.com
<Dbeaver> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<bazhang> Dbeaver, this was doing what? ie what gave that error message
<Dbeaver> anytime i try to use the manager to instal anyhting
<bazhang> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Dbeaver> so i just copy and paste that in a terminal
<bazhang> yep
<Dbeaver> same thing happens
<bazhang> Dbeaver, you did both commands?
<bazhang> Dbeaver, that was awfully fast
<Dbeaver> wait what do you mean both
<bazhang> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<bazhang> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Dbeaver> same thing
<bazhang> Dbeaver, please paste.ubuntu.com with /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dbeaver> i dont understand
<Dbeaver> you want me to gothere
<bazhang> Dbeaver, type this in konsole: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<bazhang> Dbeaver, then open a browser and type paste.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> Dbeaver, copy the first to the second, then save and give us the url
<Dbeaver> k i did
<bazhang> we need the url
<chaoslang> helllo  everybody
<Dbeaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/123707/
<bazhang> hi
<chaoslang> what?
<Dbeaver> whats happinin chaos
<bazhang> Dbeaver, this is hardy, correct?
<Dbeaver> what
<chaoslang> nothing . this is my first time coming here!
<bazhang> Dbeaver, the version of kubuntu you are using
<Dbeaver> i have no clue
<Dbeaver> my cousin set this up for me
<Dbeaver> ive never used linux
<SlimeyPete> Dbeaver: do you know how to open a terminal?
<bazhang> Dbeaver, in konsole type: lsb_release -a
<Dbeaver> yes
<SlimeyPete> okay, open a terminal and type what bazhang said :)
<SlimeyPete> it will tell you which version of kubuntu you are using
<neofox> hi i have a problem! i have vista on the HDD and have now kubuntu install on a pation und the bootloader have not vista how can a gat vista on the bootloader? sorry for my bad englisch
<Dbeaver> it said hardy at the end
<Dbeaver> 8.04
<bazhang> neofox, fix grub
<bazhang> !grub | neofox
<ubottu> neofox: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bazhang> neofox, vista second?
<bazhang> Dbeaver, in konsole type : sudo apt-get update
<neofox> no vista ist first
<bazhang> neofox, that is odd; did you choose correctly when installing to partition? manual or guided?
<neofox> manuel
<bazhang> neofox, and you installed to the correct partition?
<Dbeaver> ok i did that now what
<bazhang> Dbeaver, what errors if any
<Dbeaver> erorrs with what
<neofox> yas a use linux moment but viste will not
<neofox> start
<bazhang> the command you ran in konsole: sudo apt-get update Dbeaver
<Dbeaver> no errors
<Dbeaver> but adept still doesnt work
<bazhang> Dbeaver, now : sudo apt-get upgrade
<bazhang> Dbeaver, forget about adept for the moment
<Dbeaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/123709/
<Dbeaver> thats what it said
<bazhang> Dbeaver, now: sudo apt-get -f install
<liquidat> Hi there - after an update yesterday I restarted my machine today, and dolphin freezes for seconds as soon as I click (not start) on a pdf. In the background, pdftotext spikes and eats my cpu. Has anyone seen that yet?
<Dbeaver> ok now im to this screen http://paste.ubuntu.com/123710/
<bazhang> Dbeaver, hit tab then enter
<Dbeaver> k its done now what
<bazhang> try the two commands I gave you earlier: sudo apt-get update
<bazhang> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dbeaver> k ts running
<Dbeaver> hey is any one near dallas
<bazhang> #ubuntu-dallas
<Dbeaver> ?
<bazhang> type /join #ubuntu-dallas
<bazhang> everyone will be from dallas then :)
<Dbeaver> very cool
<Dbeaver> and thansk again for being so helpful
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList
<bazhang> from there ^^
<bazhang> Dbeaver, the konsole is easier to be honest
<Dbeaver> what?
<bazhang> Dbeaver, sudo apt-get install packagename
<bazhang> Dbeaver, or to search: apt-cache search package/related term
<Dbeaver> oh for instaling
<bazhang> searching installing pretty much everything
<bazhang> ie sudo apt-get install frozen-bubble
<Dbeaver> whats that?
<bazhang> !info frozen-bubble
<ubottu> frozen-bubble (source: frozen-bubble): Pop out the bubbles!. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.1.0-2ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 150 kB, installed size 712 kB
<bazhang> a very fun game
<Dbeaver> ugh no one is in the dallas or az room
<bazhang> not no one but pretty empty
<Dbeaver> lol no one is talking
<bazhang> you need to start the convo :)
<Dbeaver> i tried
<ActionParsnip> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<misafir> selamünalaleyküm
<misafir> hayırlı cumalar
<bazhang> misafir, indonesia?
<misafir> I m turkish
<bazhang> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<bazhang> misafir, /join #ubuntu-tr
<misafir> thanks
<bazhang> np
<Dbeaver> so baz where you from
<ActionParsnip> Dbeaver: resolve his/her ip to a country ;)
<Dbeaver> ???????
<bazhang> get past my cloak first :)
<Dbeaver> lol
<bazhang> !cloak
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<ActionParsnip> haha tinfoil hat time
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> Dbeaver, you can get one too :)
<ActionParsnip> unfortunately the cloak wont hide direct file transfer ips
<ActionParsnip> so :P
<Dbeaver> lol why exactly would i need one
<ActionParsnip> no idea
<Dbeaver> so this brings me back to my question where yall from
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Dbeaver> lol ok
<bazhang> :)
<Dbeaver> so my update is done
<bazhang> nice
<bazhang> adept should work now as well
<bazhang> just dont try to install via konsole when it is running or vice versa :)
<Dbeaver> right on
<Dbeaver> it works
<bazhang> k
<Dbeaver> so i tried to open google earth again lol
<bazhang> installed from google or medibuntu
<bazhang> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<Dbeaver> i downloaded it form google
<bazhang> and it was a deb? or a tar.gz
<Dbeaver> what lol
<ActionParsnip> Dbeaver: you can get googleearth from repos
<bazhang> how did you install it Dbeaver
<Dbeaver> through knosol
<Dbeaver> konsole
<bazhang> Dbeaver, what command? sudo dpkg -i googlearth.deb ?
<Dbeaver> no
<Slartibartfast> people can download googleearth 5.0.xxxxx beta from google ... which has some nice features
<Dbeaver> sh then the path
<bazhang> ah a bin file
<Dbeaver> yeah
<bazhang> and it comes up black screen?
<Dbeaver> i installed it then when i click the google thing it acts like its opening
<Dbeaver> then blank
<Dbeaver> then restart
<bazhang> how much ram, what video card, what drivers and how installed
<Dbeaver> lol i dono
<Dbeaver> should i uninstal it
<bazhang> did you check in hardware drivers/restricted drivers to see what drivers you are using
<Dbeaver> no
<Dbeaver> how
<bazhang> let me check the hardy wiki :)
<bazhang> been a long time since I used kubuntu 8.04
<bazhang> http://www.kubuntuguide.org/Hardy
<bazhang> if you look in the kmenu, there should be a listing for restricted drivers, cant remember which folder, peek in a few
<Slartibartfast> Dbeaver: otherwise open the konsole again and type: glxinfo |grep direct
<Dbeaver> where do i go?
<Slartibartfast> if yes, there is a restricted driver
<Dbeaver> it says no
<Slartibartfast> then need to get the restricted driver installed ...
<Slartibartfast> in the kmenu > system > hardware drivers ..... or something like that
<bazhang> restricted drivers in hardy iirc
<Dbeaver> it said there was this nvida
<Dbeaver> that was not enabled and not inuse
<Slartibartfast> So enable it ... probably after that need to restart the computer
<bazhang> enable it, then also install nvidia-settings
<Dbeaver> k ill be bacl
 * Slartibartfast is getting some food
<Dbeaver> so everyhtign is all big now
<bazhang> now run nvidia-settings once you have it installed
<marek__> hi i have a problem with grub - i have kubuntu on one partition and XP on second, but i dont see winXP option in grub, how can i add it?
<bazhang> marek__, xp installed 2nd?
<marek__> bazhang no, as first
<bazhang> marek__, and when installing kubuntu, it did not properly set up grub?
<marek__> bazhang yup,
<Dbeaver> how do i get to the settings
<marek__> but i think it was my fault
<marek__> Dbeaver kde4 or kde3?
<bazhang> marek__, you used the guided install or manual
<marek__> bazhang it was alternate cd
<bazhang> Dbeaver, sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<marek__> i partitioned manually
<bazhang> marek__, how so your fault?
<marek__> :/
<bazhang> marek__, is the xp partition still there?
<bazhang> or do you just need to fix grub
<bazhang> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dbeaver> ok i did that now what
<bazhang> Dbeaver, installed it or ran it
<Dbeaver> it installed it im pretty sure
<bazhang> should be in kmenu then
<marek__> bazhang i can see grub, problem is that i cannot boot into winXP from grub, partition is still there
<marek__> on sda2
<bazhang> I'm on intrepid so not sure where that is in hardy
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub marek__ this link may be of some use
<Dbeaver> everythign is too big
<Dbeaver> like i cant move stuff around
<bazhang> thus the need to run nvidia-settings
<bazhang> alt and mouse grab to move
<Dbeaver> where do i go
<bazhang> Dbeaver, can you log in? and do you see the kmenu?
<Dbeaver> yeah im in the settings thing all ready
<bazhang> and what options are offered in terms of resolution?
<Dbeaver> 640x480
<Dbeaver> and 320x240
<Dbeaver> and auto
<timjj> im using KUbuntu 8.04...my mic is not working..ive played a lot with kmix settings..but still mic doesnt work
<timjj> sound works
<timjj> but mic doesnt
<timjj> is this some driver issue ?
<Dbeaver> and it wont let me take it out of use on that hardware thing
<bazhang> Dbeaver, and the drivers are now shown to be enabled and in use?
<Dbeaver> yes
<Dbeaver> when i try to turn off the nvida
<Dbeaver> this message ops up
<Dbeaver> and it like runs off the screen
<timjj> when i do lspci|grep Audio, i get : 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Dbeaver> so i dont know exactly what the end of it says
<bazhang> !hdaintel
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<timjj> ubottu: sound is working, only mic doesnt capture anything..will that page still help ?
<bazhang> Dbeaver, try alt and left click to grab and move so you can read it
<Dbeaver> it wont let me
<Dbeaver> when the top hits the top of the screen it stops
<amerigo> heilà kubunters....
<Dbeaver> uigh now im pissed
<amerigo> I'd like to know if is possible to set several login user and have for each one different language setting.... such as an user in Italian, an user in french, an user in arabic... etc etc ...
<bazhang> Dbeaver, then perhaps better to take a break
<Dbeaver> true ima have a smoke
<bazhang> you already learned how to fix  a lot  today :)
<Dbeaver> lol but i kinda made it wors
<Dbeaver> worse
<bazhang> not really
<cheku> #ubuntu
<Dbeaver> i need it smaller
<bazhang> just need to get those drivers configured and you'll be good to go
<Dbeaver> lol what shoul i do all the resolution settings dont do anyhting for me
<Dbeaver> and google erth tries to run
<Dbeaver> but the just quits
<bazhang> Dbeaver, in konsole type lspci and see which exact nvidia card you have
<Dbeaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/123727/
<bazhang> the geforce 6100
<Dbeaver> now what lol
<bazhang> just want to be sure you have the drivers installed; when you launched nvidia-settings did it prompt for a password, and if not, are any of the options grayed out?
<Dbeaver> no on both
<bazhang> hmm
<bazhang> !info nvidia-xconfig hardy
<ubottu> nvidia-xconfig (source: nvidia-xconfig): The NVIDIA X Configuration Tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0+20070502-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 54 kB, installed size 184 kB
<Dbeaver> i went to nivida x server settings
<bazhang> nvidia-settings is what you installed, correct?
<Dbeaver> i believe so
<bazhang> lets quit that and try with nvidia-xconfig
<Dbeaver> k what do i do
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconfig
<skarn> spellcheck not working in intrepid
<bazhang> in what app
<skarn> kde apps
<skarn> kopete kmail konqueror
<bazhang> not here
<skarn> i come from opensuse
<skarn> probably it's some config
<bazhang> yep
<Dbeaver> k i did that now what
<bazhang> Dbeaver, its installed? then run it
<skarn> sorry, my mistake
<Tinason> is there a way to upgrade my kubuntu to jackalope a5?
<skarn> spellchecking works
<skarn> it just doesn't spellcheck during tiping
<bazhang> maybe need to kdesu nvidia-xconfig
<bazhang> Tinason, #ubuntu+1 for that
<Tinason> thankx
<bazhang> np
<altrortla> hello ... I want to install driver for my LAN printer... IT's a SAMSUNG ML-2850... I have download .TGZ archive but I don't know how to proceed... with ARC i've browsed that archive and all them start with a folder called cdroot. When a try to decompress files with ark in the same folder where i've download them... it gives me something like that "process not complete" ... and a list of several files ... like drwx-xr-x root/root 0
<altrortla> 2007-02-13 08:16 cdroot/ .... at the end of this list appears gzip: stdin: decompression OK trailing garbage ignored ... tar: child returned status 2.... tar: Exit for error to be late from previous error...  WHAT appens? what should i do?
<Dbeaver> where would it be
<altrortla> Thanslation is fro italan
<altrortla> sorry for mistaken
<bazhang> Dbeaver, try alt f2
<Dbeaver> and type what
<bazhang> kdesu nvidia-xconfig
<Dbeaver> nothin happens
<arshad> HI I have a prob with Ubuntu 8.10
<arshad> Help PLzzzz
<bazhang> ubuntu or kubuntu
<arshad> Ubuntu 8.10
<bazhang> wrong channel though you can ask if you wish :)
<Dbeaver> ugh im extra pissex
<arshad> where can i find the right source than
<arshad> ??
<Dbeaver> i would rather take that driver off
<Dbeaver> is there a command to do so
<Dbeaver> for konsole
<arshad> . . . . . . when the system is locked and left for an hour or so it restarts automatically
<bazhang> Dbeaver, sure; though adept will be easier in this case
<arshad> ??
<bazhang> Dbeaver, you would search for nvidia and uninstall the one it has marked as 'installed'
<arshad> Any suggestions plzz . . . . . . when the system is locked and left for an hour or so it restarts automatically
<bazhang> arshad, system is locked? could you elaborate please?
<Dbeaver> k only thins that came up were those two setting things
<bazhang> Dbeaver, as an option you may wish to run the following command to tweak resolution
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<altrortla> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<altrortla> !info printer lan
<ubottu> lan is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<Dbeaver> now what
<altrortla> !info printer
<ubottu> Package printer does not exist in intrepid
<bazhang> !cups
<altrortla> !samsung
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about samsung
<bazhang> Dbeaver, could you paste.ubuntu.com with your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<arshad__>       <bazhang>    I mean when i lock the screen, through the option avaliable with logout, suspend ,HIbernate, reatart,...
<bazhang> arshad__, only when you lock the screen?
<Dbeaver> what do you want me to paste
<bazhang> Dbeaver, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dbeaver> type that in konsole
<bazhang> yep
<Dbeaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/123746/
<arshad__> <bazhang>   , only after locking the screenyes
<arshad__> <bazhang>              yes
<bazhang> arshad__, I would seriously advise you to /join #ubuntu for help with that
<bazhang> Dbeaver, I would go ahead and disable those drivers, then a restart may be required; I have to take a break for dinner here though :)
<Dbeaver> how do i disable
<bazhang> in the restricted drivers manager
<Dbeaver> k ill try
<Dbeaver> talk to ya later
<bazhang> :)
<koperton> Dbeaver: jockey-kde
<koperton> it should be the drivers manager
<koperton> of couse you have to use kdesudo
<cfenix> hello!
<cfenix> who can help me?
<cfenix> please!, i need help i new in kubuntu..
<bazhang> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cfenix> sorry i'm new for IRC channels too, well, how i can change the resolution on kubuntu?
<bazhang> !fixres | cfenix
<ubottu> cfenix: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<koperton> mmm i have an intel 945gm and i have S-video output but ... how could i set it ?
<TheWoozle> Is there any way to minimize the KDEtwitter applet if it covers up the system tray?
<koperton> you can't move it?
<cfenix> i think, it is problem of my video card, cuz i just install kubuntu, and i didn't config. nothing yet
<TheWoozle> No... that should be fixed, too.
<TheWoozle> (running ku9 alpha 4)
<cfenix> how i can config my video card?
<koperton> TheWoozle: here is not the right place
<TheWoozle> Is there a chan for ku9?
<koperton> alpha is not supported here
<TheWoozle> I guessed as much.
<koperton> i think #kubuntu+1
<Slartibartfast> cfenix as described in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<cuznt> suddenly my flash has stopped working
<Wazmyn> cuznt: i had the same problem yesterday after the upgrade
<cuznt> ay idea?
<Wazmyn> cuznt: you need to do a complete removal (I suggest using synaptic) and then re-install it
<cuznt> right on
<cuznt> ty
<Wazmyn> Sure
<Laeborg> is there anything like SAM Broadcaster/Virtual DJ for linux ?
<lab> female where are you
<lab> :)
<skarn> in kubuntu intrepid, with automatic spellchecking enabled, wrongly spelled words don't get hilighted.
<mola0> hello
<ShakaGoldSaint> hi there, i just downloaded jaunty alpha 5 iso and it's giving me the "Invalid CD detected", md5sums are fine though. Does anyone know what else might be causing this issue?, i'm using magicdisc to mount the iso file
<koperton> ShakaGoldSaint: you could re-download
<koperton> ShakaGoldSaint: or try to use usb flash card , if you have one big,
<compilerwriter> Anyone here playing with Jaunty?
<ShakaGoldSaint> koperton, since md5sums matches i see no point in downloading again, but yeah that's always an option. Unfortunately i don't have big enough flash card around... and of course no cdrs either xD
<ShakaGoldSaint> compilerwriter, i wish i could :(
<koperton> ShakaGoldSaint: mm i have installed my debian with a zen creative mini xD
<koperton> an mp3 \ usb storage device no cd
<koperton> bah with 20 bucks you can get one flash storage device
<koperton> what's the point
<ShakaGoldSaint> koperton, all I have is a 256MB usb flash drive around
<koperton> if your bios supports usb booting you can buy one you will spend less money with an usb flash card xD expecially if you test a lots of distro
<koperton> i leave
<koperton> bye bye
<ShakaGoldSaint> see ya! thanks for the tips
<compilerwriter> What is stoping you shakagoldsaint?
<ShakaGoldSaint> the fact that i have no cdrs and no big enough usb drive to try it, wubi is giving me some troubles
<compilerwriter> Where are you in the world shakagoldsaint?
<ShakaGoldSaint> barquisimeto, venezuela
<ShakaGoldSaint> ok ok, i'm just lazy ¬¬
<compilerwriter> ooh It would take an act of Congress for me to help youout then.
<ShakaGoldSaint> say what?
<compilerwriter> If you were here in the US I could burn you a copy and fire it off to you for a buck or two, but to get it to you in Venezuela would be another story.  Getting it past customs would be a royal pain not to mention the time it would take to get to you.
<Slartibartfast> ShakaGoldSaint, what you need ? :-)
<Slartibartfast> if it is a (k)ubuntu cd, there is a shipit service which sends cd's all over the world ... for free
<ShakaGoldSaint_> compilerwriter, yeah well the point here is that i'm just lazy and wanted to try jaunty right now :P, i'll buy cdrs tomorrow
<ShakaGoldSaint_> i really really want to try kde 4.2 :D
<compilerwriter> You can try 4.2 without using Jaunty.  I am running 4.2 with Ibex now.
<joey__> New to linux does someone no what i need to do to update from Jaunty alpha 4 to alpha 5 ?
<Slartibartfast> :-) hehehe ... new and then running a development version? :-) ... you are asking for problems
<joey__> I no but i love to lean and I do a lot of beta testing on Mac as well as windows
<Slartibartfast> just keep doing "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Slartibartfast> your system gets newer and newer
<ShakaGoldSaint_> but that's nasty xD... just kidding
<Slartibartfast> ShakaGoldSaint_: who are you talking to :-)
<Slartibartfast> ?
<ShakaGoldSaint_> you, the apt-get-upgrader guy
<Slartibartfast> heheeh .... it's just how it goes
<joey__> Thank you and that was what I been doing was just checking to make sure i was doing it right.
<Slartibartfast> yes ... sometimes have a lot of updates ... but with a good inet connection thats no problem
<ShakaGoldSaint_> joey__, i believe you have to do nothing but keeping your installation updated
<ShakaGoldSaint_> joey__, no need to add repos or anythings like that to be on alpha5
<joey__> thats what i thought but was not sure. kewl thanks
<Slartibartfast> joey__: if you do this in a terminal, you sometimes see there are packages kept back ... this is sometimes because there are some other dependencies ... to also get those newer version you can do an apt-get dist-upgrade instead of apt-get update
<White_Pelican> are there any programs out there for kubuntu, or Linux for that matter that can open Microsoft reader (.lit) files?
<joey__> k wrote that down too
<Slartibartfast> * instead of apt-get upgrade :-)
<a> hello all, who can  tell me how 2 use secondlife ? It doesn't work soemtimes
<Slartibartfast> White_Pelican: maybe this URL is helpful for you: http://ubuntuliving.blogspot.com/2007/02/converting-lit-files-in-ubuntu.html
<White_Pelican> ty
<basy> how to setup more mouse buttons ?
<basy> i have mouse vith 7 buttons
<White_Pelican> Slartibartfast, it helped find me a converter program, but I would love to find a reader program. Is there such an animal?
<Slartibartfast> White_Pelican: well the format of the files are proprietary formats ..... so a reader should have a license and i think there is no such free program which has a license for importing these files
<White_Pelican> bummer
<Slartibartfast> can try to convert them into a free format
<Slartibartfast> then you can use them in windows and in other more free software
<White_Pelican> wonder if I should install Windows through Virtual Box and install Windows Ebook reader or find a converter program in Windows
<Slartibartfast> But if you're going to convert, can't you do that in linux ? ...
<Slartibartfast> in this URL http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49232 somebody already has compiled the program ... if you trust it you can try if it works for you
<silentstri> whats the command to update from dapper to hardy?
<silentstri> sudo apt-get ________________ or something right?
<silentstri> anyone?
<JohnFlux> silentstri: google's first link on this is http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/04/03/dapper-to-hardy-direct-server-upgrade-works/
<silentstri> kk ty
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<SlimeyPete> Howwwwwdy ho!
<bobe> hallo
<silentstri> update_manager_01.png
<silentstri> Click the Check button to check for new updates.
<silentstri> A message will appear informing you of the availability of the new release.
<silentstri> update-manager-upgrade-804.png
<silentstri> Click Upgrade.
<silentstri> Follow the on-screen instructions.
<silentstri> Network Upgrade for Kubuntu Desktops (Recommended)
<silentstri> To upgrade from Kubuntu 6.06 to 8.04 over the Internet you can use a special mode in the server upgrade system.
<silentstri> Enable the "dapper-updates" repository.
<silentstri> Install the new "update-manager-core
<silentstri> uhhhhm
<silentstri> i didnt type that.....
<silentstri> ????????
<silentstri> anyways, what do I do if I cant find the update manager core?
<altrortla> oh buddy... is impossible
<altrortla> i have just installed unifiedlinuxdriver for my printer ... it seems to work but configuration form have line text so little that i can't read nothing of what is written...
<altrortla> i can't see nothing... i've just tried to set a configuration for the screen more little... but the result is the same
<altrortla> uff
<altrortla> any tips
<altrortla> ?
<silentstri> how do I install the update manager core when I cant find it with apt-cache search ???
<bazhang> silentstri, what are you trying to achieve?
<silentstri> update from dapper to hardy
<bazhang> silentstri, to go from  lts to lts?
<silentstri> is hardy lts?
<bazhang> yep
<silentstri> then yep :P
<bazhang> did you enable the dapper new repo?
<bazhang> then sudo apt-get update?
<silentstri> i believe so
<silentstri> ubn .list?
<bazhang> make sure you updated after adding that repo :)
<silentstri> how i do?
<bazhang> should be in /etc/apt/sources.list
<silentstri> kk
<silentstri> brb
<bazhang> if you wish to paste.ubuntu.com then we can look at it
<silentstri> i already enabled the .list in there
<bazhang> cat /etc/apt/sources.list -->paste.ubuntu.com
<silentstri> kk
<altrortla> #ubuntu
<silentstri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/123833/
<bazhang> silentstri, line 9 needs to have the # removed
<silentstri> o ok
<bazhang> kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<silentstri> kk
<silentstri> done
<gp> ciao a tutti, anche io avrei un problema con konversation
<BentFranklin> Instead of "sudo chmod +w foo/*" I accidentally typed "sudo chmod +w foo /*".  Here is what my root dir looks like now http://paste.ubuntu.com/123834/.  Oddly it doesn't appear to have done anything.  Did I do any damage to my perms?  If not, why not?
<bazhang> silentstri, now save, close and sudo apt-get update
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<silentstri> awesome u rule bazhang
<gp> ok thanks
<bazhang> silentstri, you fixed it?
<bazhang> silentstri, its going to be a big update/upgrade :)
<silentstri> its done
<silentstri> ._.
<bazhang> !info update-manager-core dapper
<ubottu> update-manager-core (source: update-manager-core): manage release upgrades. In component main, is optional. Version 0.56~dapper5 (dapper), package size 9 kB, installed size 116 kB
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<silentstri> wow ty been tryin to get that to work for ages :D
<silentstri> tyvm
<bazhang> np :)
<silentstri> uhm
<silentstri> it stopped
<silentstri> it said setting up update-manager-core then it stopped
<silentstri> kk got it working nvm
<silentstri> thanks for everything baz
<silentstri> oh ya why ur name purple?
<BentFranklin> Instead of "sudo chmod +w foo/*" I accidentally typed "sudo chmod +w foo /*".  Here is what my root dir looks like now http://paste.ubuntu.com/123834/.  Oddly it doesn't appear to have done anything.  Did I do any damage to my perms?  If not, why not?  Could someone paste what their root perms look like?
<roberto_> join #kubuntu.it
<musical> hi folks
<musical> you know...I cant get google earth to work (intrepid, kde 4.2)
<SlimeyPete> there's a fix for it. You have to symlink a file.
<musical> where do I find it?
<SlimeyPete> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1065536
<musical> thanks
<SlimeyPete> that's a slightly different solution to the one I used but the principle's the same.
<nasir29> Hello
<nasir29> anybody using kubuntu here?
<SlimeyPete> I used to, and I'm planning on doing so again in the future
<SlimeyPete> as soon as KDE4 stops being such a mess
<nasir29> I just try it right now. look a bit messy compare to ubuntu
<venik> Is there a way to save the dolphin window settings, so it always opens the way I want it, and not in a tiny window?
<SlimeyPete> nasir29: Kubuntu 8.04 was smart & clean
<SlimeyPete> and worked well
<SlimeyPete> and is still very usable, really.
<nasir29> I'm using Kubuntu 8.10 now.
<musical> so am I - minor problems only
<musical> I like it
<bazhang> kde4 seems solid here
<nasir29> Okey, it's pretty nice in graphic anyway
<nasir29> I use to work with "sudo" command all the times but a bit messy with Kubuntu
<bazhang> how so
<SlimeyPete> I don't hate it, but for a start it doesn't work with my dual-monitor setup
<bazhang> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<nasir29> Okey thanks bahzang , ubottu...many,many thanks
<bazhang> sudo is find though 90% plus of the time
<bazhang> err fine
<bazhang> no real difference if you use the konsole :)
<nasir29> could we do animated pop up like compiz in kubuntu?
<venik> KDE 4.2 is much less responsive than the old 3.5 was, at least on my graphics card/driver (nvidia 180.11)
<bazhang> you can get compiz on there sure
<nasir29> sorry for silly question because I'm totally new in kubuntu
<bazhang> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<bazhang> kubuntuguide.org is good as well
<nasir29> okey thanks ubottu
<bazhang> though with the effects built into kde4 its a bit of an overkill :)
<bazhang> nasir29, she's a bot :)
<bazhang> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cuznt> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<nasir29> ok... you guys so cool ....
<bazhang> nasir29, there are no silly questions :)
<bazhang> nasir29, we all began with zero knowledge of ubuntu/kubuntu
<nasir29> thanks bazhang for this motivation
<bazhang> nasir29, new install?
<nasir29> Yup, 2 hours ago
<bazhang> you probably want to install kubuntu-restricted-extras then
<Authority> is there a 'pick the fastest mirror' helper for apt/kubuntu repos?
<nasir29> now is dowloading update using "Adept"
<bazhang> Authority, in adept?
<nasir29> Do you think kubuntu is better than OSX?
<bazhang> Authority, or synaptic running with kubuntu
<Authority> bazhang: sure, apt, adept, aptitude, whatever
<bazhang> Authority, well it would be in the front end ie adept/synaptic etc
<nasir29> Basically, after fresh installation, some update is required technically
<firewire> how do i determine what graphics csrd i have installed?
<Authority> bazhang: it would be or it is?  i don't use the GUI tools much
<bazhang> firewire, lspci in konsole should list it
<firewire> is there a cmd i can run in terminal?
<firewire> thank you
<Slartibartfast> firewire: lspci will show it
<bazhang> Authority, I can check adept if you wish; I would use synaptic were I to use gui (gnome/kde/lxde here)
<bazhang> or perhaps that is in add/remove
<BentFranklin> Kubuntu 8.10 here.  How can I check what are the proper default permissions for files in the root directory?
<bobbob1016> I'm trying kde4 again.  My bottom panel crashed, and after logging out and back in, it won't start up again.  I read on the forums that removing all the settings in /usr/share/kde4/config/plasma*, and still nothing.  I saw it just now when I booted up, but it went away.  Any ideas?
<Authority> bazhang: naw, thanks for the offer.  I'll just do some more poking around
<nasir29> bazhang, could we setup our broadband connection using terminal command?
<bazhang> nasir29, via router, or directly to adsl modem
<nasir29> adsl modem
<firewire> are there any tools that will detect and install my graphics card drivers for me?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE nasir29 that may have info
<nasir29> ok thanks
<bazhang> np
<nasir29> which is better , OSX or Kubuntu
<bazhang> a bit offtopic for this channel :)
<firewire> lol
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<bobbob1016> Ok, I realized the problem was somehow auto-hide was on, and it went under compiz.  New question, how can I get the panel to be on top of everything, but below mplayer fullscreen windows?
<nasir29> sorry, because I'm betting with my friend on this. She spend USD3,000 for a Mac Book Pro and I'm using cheap PC (less than USD 200)
<bazhang> #kubuntu-offtopic nasir29 :)
<nasir29> sorry then ...:)
<cuznt> thats right,,,, if you have to ask... whats the point?   of course kubuntu is better
<bazhang> ask in there :)
<nasir29> ok cuznt, sorry,sorry,sorry ...:)
 * cuznt was playin
<cuznt> ;)
<venik> Is there a way to edit the new K menu (or is it an appllication launcher?) in KDE 4.2?
<cuznt> right click venik
<cuznt> on the kmenu
<venik> THis only allows me to switch to the old menu
<venik> WHich was editable
<nasir29> Finally, thanks to bazhang,ubottu,cuznt for advice and motivation. Time to sleeps now. I'm from Malaysia and really nice to meet you guys.Thanks again
<firewire> anyone know if there are drivers for an old blade 3d card?
<bazhang> bye nasir29
<nasir29> bye,bye :)
<bazhang> :)
<cuznt> venik why not switch to the old menu and edit it
<cuznt> ??
<venik> Would that edit what appears on the new menu?
<cuznt> i dont think so
<venik> progress here is removing nice features of stable applications
<cuznt> but if you dont like the new menu
<venik> or rather, replacing the applications with new ones with fewer useful features
<bazhang> this is 4.2 of experimental unsupported variety?
<venik> see, for instance, the new System Settings
<venik> I thought that 4.2 was officially released, but I have been wrong b4
<bazhang> the one from backports or ppa?
<venik> I think ppa, but this alphabet soup can get confusing for peasants like me
<bazhang> officially released by kde, not made an official part of intrepid
<bazhang> that is for next release jaunty
<bazhang> thus the backports
<venik> when is that coming?
<musical> SlimeyPete: google earth 5 s working fine now! thanks!
<bazhang> april this year
<bazhang> 9.04
<venik> can anyone tell me how to change the icon of a file on the desktop?  The instructions are outdated and do not work on KDE 4.2
<Riesh> venik right click on the file, properties > click on the icon and change
<venik> that does not work-- these are the old instructions referred to in my previous message
<Slartibartfast> well here it works .... in kde 4.2
<venik> hmmm... maybe it fails because I am in NYC?
<venik> Kubuntu 8.10?
<Slartibartfast> yes
<venik> I must be missing a library or something-- here nothing happens when I do that, and it USED to work in much older Kubuntus
<Slartibartfast> how does it fail? ... not possible to click the icon in the properties dialog?
<venik> Of course it is possible-- I click but nothing happens
<Slartibartfast> mmmm... strange
<venik> let me try another machine
<Slartibartfast> well it is all part of plasma workspace ...so there would the bug be
<venik> does not work on another machine
<venik> I am using 64 bit kubuntu, but on the other machine it is 32 bit, and no joy there either
<venik> maybe I should reinstall plasma, if I knew how to do that
<Slartibartfast> it just suddenly not working anymore ? ..... what did you do before?
<Slartibartfast> see what you have installed with "dpkg -l *plasma*"
<Slartibartfast> reinstall with "apt-get --reinstall xxxxx"
<venik> it never worked in the new kubuntu/kde, but it did work on much older version-- maybe 7.04 or so
<Slartibartfast> no problem here
<venik> I just checked the plasma packages with synaptic-- no option for reinstalling them
<Slartibartfast> should be in the menu options i think .......
<Slartibartfast> otherwise just use a terminal
<altrortla> How can I change language interface?
<venik> I types: sudo apt-get --reinstall kdebase-plasma but got: Invalid operation kdebase-plasma
<altrortla> 8.04
<multoff> есть кто живой
<Slartibartfast> !ru|multoff
<ubottu> multoff: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<altrortla> multoff: your language is?
<altrortla> it's possible to have several user on kubuntu with different language interface?
<Slartibartfast> probably it should be apt-get --reinstall install
<Slartibartfast> i think so ... altrortla.. just depends on what your personal settings are ... and these are stored in your homoe -dir
<Slartibartfast> home-dir
<Slartibartfast> venik: use apt-get --reinstall install kdebase-plasma instead
<michael__> what language I can to speak in there?
<SlimeyPete> English
<fosco__> here? english only
<SlimeyPete> but there are ubuntu channels for other languages too
<SlimeyPete> What language do you want?
<michael__> In this IRC-net I can to find Russian?
<SlimeyPete> !russian
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<fosco__> !ru
<HappySmileMan> !ru
<SlimeyPete> <-- fastest fingers in the west
<michael__> I vary Happy, thanks
<fabio_> hi
<fabio_> how to start strigi for nepomuk searches?
<fabio_> there is someone that made it working in kubuntu?
<joe_> Im not abel to get Adept or the Synoptic package manager working i
<fabio_> hi joe...seems all busy here
<Zeelot3k> hey guys
<Zeelot3k> im using kde 4.2 in kubuntu 8.10 but firefox does not seem to know about any outside apps (cant even do "open containing folder" because it doesnt know about dolphin), anyone have a solution?
<mefisto__> Zeelot3k: doesn't it let you choose which app to use ?
<Lynx_> Hi all! I uninstalled Katapult, which I had set to Ctrl + Space as a hotkey. Now I assigned that hotkey back to the KDE menu, but it does not work. Is there some other place except the KDE settings where I have to change hotkeys?
<mefisto__> Zeelot3k: edit, preferences, applications tab, has a list of mimetypes where you can choose default applications too
<Zeelot3k> nothing useful there
<Zeelot3k> its supposed to use the kde default apps
<mefisto__> Zeelot3k: nothing useful? don't you have a list of mimetypes?
<Zeelot3k> yes but thats not what I need
<Zeelot3k> im talking about every filetype
<mefisto__> Zeelot3k: then I don't know what your question is about
<Zeelot3k> for example torrents dont open
<Zeelot3k> and I cant open the containing folder
<Zeelot3k> those things are not on the list in the settings
<mefisto__> Zeelot3k: when you click a link to a torrent, for example, do you see a dialog asking you what to do with it?
<Zeelot3k> right but my only option is to save it
<Zeelot3k> I cannot run it
<bazhang> in firefox?
<Zeelot3k> yea
<bazhang> why not set it then
<Zeelot3k> set what
<Zeelot3k> why doesnt firefox know I have KTorrent installed?
<bazhang> the way ff handles the file
<bazhang> ie hand off to ktorrent/transmission/etc
<Zeelot3k> you cant
<Zeelot3k> huh?
<bazhang> can do it here
<mefisto__> Zeelot3k: firefox 3 ?
<Zeelot3k> yea
<mefisto__> Zeelot3k: look in your firefox profile folder. do you have mimetypes.rdf in there?
<mefisto__> Lynx_: is this in hardy?
<Lynx_> mefisto__: i believe so, erm, how do i find out the version again?
<bazhang> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Lynx_> thx. It's intrepid.
<mefisto__> Lynx_: how did you install katapult?
<Lynx_> mefisto__: i think via apt-get, if i remember correctly
<mefisto__> !info katapult
<ubottu> Package katapult does not exist in intrepid
<Lynx_> ok, then not ;)
<Lynx_> i guess via the tarball they provide
<mefisto__> Lynx_: the reason I ask is because the alt-F2 dialog has the same functionality as katapult now, which is why katapult is not available for intrepid in official repos
<mefisto__> Lynx_: you can set the keyboard shortcut to be alt-space instead of alt-F2 if that's what you're used to
<Lynx_> mefisto__: ok, thank you, didn't know that
<mefisto__> Lynx_: and there are a few different places where you can set keyboard shortcuts in kde 4. it's kind of confusing
<Lynx_> mefisto__:  it seems so, because no shortcut I set up for the application launcher in the kde settings works
<Lynx_> but alt-space for the run command works, so thats what i want
<mefisto__> Lynx_: application launcher as in the menu? with the big K ?
<Luija> oh my god guys
<Lynx_> mefisto__: yes. or is that not what it's called int he keyboard settings?
<Luija> i am so tired of ubuntu wifi problems
<mefisto__> Lynx_: that's what it's called. just making sure
<Luija> now the problems is than I actu the firmware of my router, ALL my other pc with vista can connect to wifi, except, of course... ubuntu
<mefisto__> Lynx_: right-click the K icon of the menu, Application Launcher settings
<mefisto__> Lynx_: try setting the shortcut there
<Lynx_> mefisto__: there is only one option in that windows, switch tabs on hover
<Luija> i installed guarddog, it was messing so i desinstalled it, and after that, temporaly solve the wifi problem, but i turn off the pc, guarddog is no more, and i cant still connect to wifi
<Luija> guys if u dont give me a solution, is an adios to linux in my house
<Luija> "<Luija> now the problems is than I actu the firmware of my router, ALL my other pc with vista can connect to wifi, except, of course... ubuntu"
<Lynx_> mefisto__: the run command thing is not great either, unless i'm missing options: when I type "ko" in the application launcher text box it suggests Komodo, but in the run command thing I have to type out the whole of komodo
<Luija> ...
<Guest27693> Is there any free accounting software for Ubuntu that installs easily
<fosco__> accounting for what
<bazhang> !info kmymoney
<ubottu> Package kmymoney does not exist in intrepid
<bazhang> !info gnucash
<ubottu> gnucash (source: gnucash): A personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.6-2ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 1791 kB, installed size 5388 kB
<mefisto__> Lynx_: if you type "kon" does it suggest konqueror, konsole, etc ?
<Guest27693> home and business
<Lynx_> mefisto__: hmm, yes it does. must be because i manually added komodo to the menu
<Guest27693> gnucash does not have a debain install package
<esdaniel> guest27693: http://tinyurl.com/and2cw
<bazhang> Guest27693, you are using debian?
<mefisto__> Lynx_: what's the actual command for komodo? that is, what would you type in a terminal to start it?
<Guest27693> Ubuntu and the installer will only run debain
<Lynx_> mefisto__:  I figured it out, the command is actually komodo, it works if I put komodo into the description box in the menu editor also
<Lynx_> mefisto__: thanks for your help!
<mefisto__> Lynx_: ok, that's handy to know. thanks to you too
<bazhang> Guest27693, gnucash is in the ubuntu repos
<Guest27693> let me go look for it...thanks
<newUbuntuUser> hi.  I'm totally new to linux and was trying to install but ran into a bit of an error.
<carpii> im clicking a link to a video, and firefox instead downloads a .3gp file.   Is this some form of stream, and is there any software which can use it?
<Guest27693> bye
<bazhang> Guest27693, sudo apt-get install gnucash
<newUbuntuUser> It seems that when I tried to install kubuntu decided to completely corrupt my partition table.
<newUbuntuUser> I've tried gparted to no luck.
<mefisto__> carpii: 3gp files are video files commonly used in phones
<newUbuntuUser> fsck says Error 2 on the main drive.
<carpii> hm
<newUbuntuUser> Does anyone know who I can recover my windows partition?
<mefisto__> newUbuntuUser: fsck is checking your windows partition?
<newUbuntuUser> It says the entire disk is Ext3 now.  There was an error while partitioning.  Something about writing to disk.
<carpii> Guest27693, this doesnt really help you right now, but Im writing a web based accountancy software like MS money. You can track its progress here https://sourceforge.net/projects/openassets/
<newUbuntuUser> anyone, any ideas on how to fix my partion table?
<mefisto__> newUbuntuUser: does gparted show the windows partition?
<newUbuntuUser> I know it still exists since gparted shows it to me, but cant' recover.
<newUbuntuUser> When I do check on it, it errors out.
<newUbuntuUser> It has a warning.  ntfsresize 2.0.0 (libntfs ...
<newUbuntuUser> then it says a whole ton of "missing cluster" errors
<Mooqball> is kubuntu feb 25 build that much different from jaunty alpha 5
<wallabee> Just a quick question..is there a terminal command similar to the "ipconfig/all" windows command??
<fosco__> wallabee, not sure what it does, but try ifconfig -a
<mefisto__> newUbuntuUser: and you can't start windows?
<newUbuntuUser> No.
<wallabee> thanks
<newUbuntuUser> I think i'll try chkdsk /f in safemode.  Maybe that'll fix it.
<gerson> de onde fala?
<itsatrick> Is anyone else getting funky plasmoid porblems with OpenOffice.org?
<Luija> i will repeat my problem: i cant connect to internet in any form: wired/wifi, i actu the firm of my router, and now the only pcs than can connect to the router r the ones with vista, this is my face: WTF?????!!!!! i uninstall guarddog, and that was a temporal solve, but after I turn off pc, same poblem
<Luija> guys if u dont give me a solution is a adios to linux in my house
<Luija> by the way i am talking from vista
<itsatrick> I'm not trying to insult your intelligence, Luija, but do you have knetworkmanager installed?
<antonio_> ciao ragazzi
<mefisto__> !it | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<gerson> Tem brasileiro aí gente?
<mefisto__> !br | gerson
<ubottu> gerson: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Luija> itsatrick: of course yes....
<Luija> YESTERDAY
<Luija> i could connect to internet
<Luija> without problems
<Luija> but after the actu of my router firmware, the only ones than can connect r the ones with vista
<Luija> srry got d/c
<Luija> itsatrick of course yes...
<Luija> what i am triying to tell u
<Luija> is thab before i could connect without any problems to wifi
<Luija> but now, after the actu of the firm of my router
<Luija> the only ones than can r the ones with vista and my ps3
<SJr|Work> Kubuntu 8.04 or Kubuntu 8.10
<Luija> this is my face: WTF????!!!!!
<Luija> 8.10
<mefisto__> Luija: sounds like your router is the problem
<itsatrick> I had trouble connecting after the last update...I found that all my saved networks vanished.
<Luija> not possible
<Luija> because i hvae 4 laptops
<Luija> the only one than cant connect is mine
<Luija> and i could before without problems
<tobbo> night evbody
<mefisto__> Luija: before what?
<Luija> the actu of the firmware
<Luija> but what i am triying to tell u
<tobbo> anyone know spoof for konversation?
<Luija> is than my other laptops with vista can connect
<Luija> mine with kubuntu not -___-
<mefisto__> what is "actu" ?
<newUbuntuUser> WOW!  Well chkdisk worked, it fixed kubuntu's corruption of the partion table.
<newUbuntuUser> thansk all
<newUbuntuUser> bye
<Luija> actualization lol
<Luija> too lazy to write it complete :)
<bazhang> firmware ?
<mefisto__> actualization ?
<bazhang> no idea what actualization is
<Luija> oh
<Luija> wait
<Luija> yes
<Luija> the firmware...
<bazhang> !enter | Luija
<ubottu> Luija: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Luija> the update to my firmware!!
<Luija> thats the correct word :) (i thing lol)
<bazhang> Luija, dont type two words then hit enter
<Luija> think*
<Luija> srry
<bazhang> sounds like a router issue
<Luija> baz...
<Luija> my laptops from vista can connect
<NotForResale-US> can someone help me.. im trying to run command sudo apt-get install mercurial linux-headers-$KERNEL_VERSION build-essential
<NotForResale-US> but it says mercurial is not found
<Luija> i am talking from vista in this moment, but kubuntu dont wanna connect either wired or wireless :S
<Luija> mercurial not found'? no lol
<bazhang> Luija, connect an ethernet cable to the kubuntu machine
<mefisto__> Luija: can you ping the router?
<NotForResale-US> E: Couldn't find package mercurial
<Luija> baz, i tried to that and not connection either
<bazhang> Luija, do you seek assistance?
<Luija> yes mefisto, i can ping the router (if u mean than i can connect)
<Luija> yes baz :S
<cuznt> did knetwork get turned off or uninstalled?
<Luija> no cuznt
<cuznt> right on
<Luija> yes
<bazhang> Luija, then a) easy on the enter key, and b) follow the instructions we give
<venik> Slar-- Here is what I got: apt-get --reinstall install kdebase-plasma
<Luija> ok, but i will need to log off from vista and enter kubuntu lol
<Luija> AND the problem is than
<Luija> kubuntu dont wanna get internet
<Luija> by either wireless or wired
<Luija> from my router
<bazhang> Luija, then better write down what to do
<Luija> ok baz
<Luija> bring it lol
<tekstacy> !apt-fix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Luija> be the way
<venik> Sorry-- Reinstallation of kdebase-plasma is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<Luija> by*
<Luija> i installed guarddog
<Luija> BUT
<bazhang> Luija, after connecting the ethernet cable, make sure that your nic is seen by typing in konsole ifconfig
<Luija> I uninstalled it, and after that the problem solved, BUT i turned off, and the same :S
<bazhang> Luija, it should be named something like eth0
<Luija> ok
<bazhang> Luija, then sudo dhclient eth0
<Luija> write everything, i am gonna print
<bazhang> I am still guessing it is a router issue though, and not to do with kubuntu, in light your just disclosing this was just after a firmware upgrade
<venik> can someone tell me why kdebase-plasma cannot be downloaded?
<venik> I installed it, but things are not working correctly-- cannot change icons
<bazhang> if your router is fine, then sudo dhclient eth0 will bring you a working internet connection
<mefisto__> the router firmware upgrade may have created a new eth# eg eth1
<Luija> but vaz, my pcs with vista can connect :S (i am talking from vista
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> Luija, in future, use tab-completion for users nicknames
<Luija> sweet
<Luija> ok so
<Luija> u can repeat me what i have to do pls?
<bazhang> just scroll up ^^
<mefisto__> venik: how did you install it if you can't download it?
<Luija> ok
<venik> I also want to know the answer to that question.  All I know is that it is installed (probably as part of the initial installation), but since it is not working right, I'd like to reinstall it
<mefisto__> venik: sudo apt-get update
<gerson> Olá como devo proceder para entrar no kubuntu.br
<mefisto__> gerson: /join #ubuntu-br
<joerg> Hallo!!
<joerg> Hallo!
<wildbat> hello
<DailyBudd> Hello!
<joerg> Hello! Iam new.
<wildbat> welcome
<Luija> nothing
<Luija> could not connect..........................
<Luija> unknown hardware or something -___-
<Luija> i am pissed off as hell
<joerg> Hello! Whats happen?
<Luija> bazhang...
<Luija> not any solution?
<eugo> why does krdc (kde remote desktop client) look all blurry or 'jagged' in my realvnc client?
<eugo> i have to select "raw mode" to get the picture clear, but still then the pic is "jagged"
<nightwlkr> hellow
<nightwlkr> i just got a new ATI Radeon X1650 vga ... vga is working fine but i can't seem to b able to activate the driver :S
<mefisto__> you mean it doesn't work when you activate it and reboot?
<nightwlkr> it just doesn't activate... nothing happens
<nightwlkr> ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver i press on activate it just foes nothing
<mefisto__> did you have the fglrx driver installed before getting the new ati card?
<nightwlkr> no i just installed a fresh copy
<nightwlkr> thought my built in vga had messed up my xconfig so i installed a fresh copy still the same
<mefisto__> your built in vga is ati?
<nightwlkr> nope it's sis
<mefisto__> so you put the new ati card in, then installed the fglrx driver? or you tried to enable it from "hardware drivers" in the menu? what did you do first?
<nightwlkr> ok i plugged in my ati vga card, installed a fresh kubuntu then i went into system / hardware Drivers .. then i press activate it just doesn't work
<mefisto__> and then?
<PSiL0> !akondi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about akondi
<nightwlkr> tried rebooting and all that..my max resolution is 800 x 600
<PSiL0> !akonadi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about akonadi
<mefisto__> nightwlkr: you said "no i just installed a fresh copy"
<nightwlkr> ya i did... after it wasn't working
<mefisto__> nightwlkr: you installed the fglrx driver?
<nightwlkr> i had kubuntu for a while now using my built in sis vga.. i got the ati plugged it, resolution max 800x600 compiz and desktop effects working though and they weren't on my sis vga so that was good..
<nightwlkr> no..it just gives me this ati/amd thing on hardware drivers.. and doesn't activate, haven't installed anything
<nightwlkr> i'll try finding that
<mefisto__> ok, so when you said you installed a fresh copy, you meant you reinstalled kubuntu?
<nightwlkr> exactly
<mefisto__> ok, got it
<hallowname> i keep getting 'no space left on device' errors from dpkg, but none of my partitions are full :( tips?
<mefisto__> nightwlkr: enable restricted sources and try to enable again
<nightwlkr> all restricted sources r enabled already
<nightwlkr> am trying this now .. " sudo apt-get install fglrx-amdcccle
<yaa_> zajebiss
<mefisto__> nightwlkr: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic jockey-kde
<mefisto__> nightwlkr: fglrx-amdcccle is the "Catalyst control center" app, which is unnecessary
<nightwlkr> yikes 23.4 mb :P
<mefisto__> nightwlkr: but it will probably install the fglrx driver package with it
<nightwlkr> ya i already cancelled the previous installing this 1
<mefisto__> !ati | nightwlkr
<ubottu> nightwlkr: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mefisto__> hallowname: sudo apt-get clean    will remove all the deb files from /var/cache/apt/archives/
<jerik> hi, i entered "/usr/sbin/groupadd -g dbus" but should have had 81 lik "/usr/sbin/groupadd -g 81 dbus", now when i do what I think should be the obvious "/usr/sbin/groupdel dbus" I get an error saying that I cant remove the users primary group...
<jerik> someone who knows what 81 is for? and how i get around this?
<hallowname> mefisto__: it will indeed :) but i dont have any there. my dpkg is reporting disk full on a disk with 3gb empty...
<mefisto__> hallowname: and none of your partitions are close to full?
<hallowname> mefisto__: nope
<mefisto__> hallowname: what are you trying to install?
<hallowname> mefisto__: pidgin, its not a package problem i dont think...
<hallowname> i beleive apt has a setting for how much cache to use when i might have overwritten :( im off to see, thx for the [attempted] help :D
<mefisto__> hallowname: is it trying to install loads of dependencies?
<nightwlkr> mefisto__: also there's the issue of graphics suddenly freezing and i can't do anything..amarok was still playing the song though, no keyboard or mouse response
<mefisto__> nightwlkr: I'm confused about 1) which video card you are currently using 2) what you have installed/are trying to install
<nightwlkr> currently i have ATI Radeon x1650 plugged on my pc, trying to install linux-restricted-modules jockey-kde like u told me.. but pc freezes no response when i use keyboard or mouse, though music was still going on in the background
<nightwlkr> i rebooted to b able to work again
<mefisto__> nightwlkr: did those 2 things install properly?
<nightwlkr> well it's 23.4 mb so am waiting..so far 7.2 mb done and since there's a storm outside 15.4 kb/s it's gonna take a while
<mefisto__> nightwlkr: ok, if things freeze up on you again, you might want to try installing them without X running. eg, you could boot in recovery mode and go to text mode login, install them, then reboot normally and try enabling again as normal
<nightwlkr> mefisto__:  ya i can do that, thnx for the help :) will wait and c what happens,
<usuario_> hola
<usuario_> hola
<usuario_> eeeeeeeeeeee
<usuario_> holaaaaaaaaaaaa
<usuario_> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<usuario_> hola!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<carpii> dont be a moron plz
<usuario_> hello
<usuario_> my name is diego
<usuario_> hablo español
<usuario_> alguien abla español??????
<genii> !es | diego_
<ubottu> diego_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<diego_> jajaja
<diego_> gracias
<alesan> hi do you know how to remove KDE4?
<HappySmileMan> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<alesan> that is already removed... but I still have some KDE4 packages around....
<mefisto__> alesan: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<alesan> the installation of KDE3.5 restored my happyness
<alesan> no gnome please :)
<mefisto__> alesan: what do you have installed?
<alesan> KDE3.5
<mefisto__> alesan: hardy?
<alesan> I think it was you who gave me the link on how to install KDE3.5 on intrepid
<drbobb> HappySmileMan: removing kubuntu-desktop doesn't really remove anything
<HappySmileMan> drbobb: It depends on everything, si I assumed once you remove that an auto-remove would remove everything it depends on
<alesan> mefisto__, I am using the repository at http://ppa.launchpad.net/kb9vqf/ubuntu
<drbobb> not sure about autoremove
<HappySmileMan> Unless I guess you installed some KDE packages manually, in which case those need to be removed too
<drbobb> but just removing kubuntu-desktop removes, uh, just the kubuntu-desktop package
<alesan> HappySmileMan, an apt-get autoremove removed quite a few packages actually
<Laeborg-lap> any programs for linux to stream music to a shoutcast server?
<myo> [ot] why everbody says kde 4 sucks?  i 'm using it with no problems... (almost.... but its ok)
<alesan> myo, you would love windows vista I suppose
<myo> i don't
<myo> im a .net developer
<myo> but i ise linux
<myo> at home
<myo> and kubuntu with kde 4
<myo> what's wrong with kde4
<myo> i can't understnad..
<myo> :(
<mefisto__> alesan: you could remove the kde4 packages listed at the puregnome link I just gave you, then install kubuntu-desktop to make sure you have everything required for kde3
<alesan> I *personally* think everything in KDE4 is just so unconvenient. I tried hard to use 4.0, 4.1, 4.2, there are improvements but so far KDE3.5 is much better. again, PERSONAL opinion.
<drbobb> it's not so much that anything's wrong with kde4
<HappySmileMan> Well people have different opinions, and don't need to explain them, but real question is why people can't keep it to themselves unless it's actually relevant
<drbobb> just that a lot of ppl still find 3.x a lot better
<myo> alesan... it's ok yur opinion... but why do u say i unconvinient?
<alesan> the only thing that KDE4 is better is that if I open a vi in a konsole4 I can use the mouse scroll wheel to scroll, while in konsole3 I cannot.
<alesan> well I will just name a few
<myo> thx
<mefisto__> myo: some people are still in love with kde3
<alesan> if I set the crystal icon theme, he K menu gets the icon of a left arrow.
<myo> mefisto__:  yep... looks like thats the reason
<alesan> to suspend my laptop, I have to click several times and open a drop down menu, while kde offered a simple button
<drbobb> if anyone really asked for a totally subjective opinion, i'd say kde4 is butt-ugly (yeah i know nobody asked)
<alesan> the quick launch tray area is a new thing found in 4.2 only but it's hard to add anything
<alesan> drbobb, if it is my wife's butt then KDE4 would be beautiful
<myo> alesan:  lol
<drbobb> lucky you alesan
<alesan> the fact is, beauty is irrelevant :)
<drbobb> yeah but ugliness sucks
<alesan> I want convenience and a low click-count to do things. I love to have access with a single click. KDE4 is worse than 3.5 under this aspect
<myo> anyway is just about if is beauty or not..
<mefisto__> drbobb: kde4 looks different depending on themes, icons, distribution, etc. it's not kde4 itself
<myo> i'm using kubunt with the default theme
<myo> and is working good
<drbobb> yeah, all themes i've seen look ugly to me
<alesan> mefisto__, but sane dafaults have to be provided. I found myself spending hours to make KDE4 look like KDE3.5
<myo> is stable and let me doo everythink i want to
<alesan> and at the end I switched to gnome
<myo> that's all i need
<alesan> until you told me how to install 3.5 on intrepid
<drbobb> well a lot uglier than i can make 3.5 look with just a few clicks
<alesan> drbobb, indeed
<alesan> then the worst thing is dolphin
<alesan> why don't give us just the good konqueror!!?!
<myo> join #trojan
<drbobb> easy to get rid of dolphin
<myo> join #miro
<mefisto__> alesan: I don't think making kde4 look like kde3.5 is sane. kde4 works differently, so making it look like 3.5 would mean hiding a lot of its features
<drbobb> but a lot harder to purge the ugliness from the default llok
<drbobb> anyway hardy is still supported, so..?
<mefisto__> alesan: kubuntu still has konqueror. and kde3.5 has dolphin
<drbobb> i simply decided hardy stays on my desktops until EOL
<alesan> mefisto__, but in KDE3.5 you can disinstall dolphin
<drbobb> by then, hopefully kde4 won't be too far behind 3.x
<alesan> while in KDE4 if you disinstall it it will bring down the entire kde4
<mefisto__> alesan: really?
<alesan> drbobb, I need intrepid's kernel, my thinkpad didn't work well with hardy's (suspend/resume)
<alesan> mefisto__, are you sarcastic?
<mefisto__> alesan: no, I'm surprised you can't remove dolphin
<drbobb> alesan: oops, that sucks
<alesan> http://pastebin.ca/1349039
<alesan> #
<alesan> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<alesan> #
<alesan>   dolphin kdebase-bin kdebase-data konqueror konqueror-plugin-searchbar
<alesan> konqueror depends on dolphin? this is ridiculous
<alesan> insulting even :)
<mefisto__> insulting how?
<alesan> dolphin took the bad of gnome and implemented it :)
<alesan> like the absence of a address bar
<alesan> where you can copy and paste the current path
<mefisto__> alesan: dolphin has an address bar
<alesan> where
<alesan> I've opened it in front of me I see no address bar
<drbobb> alesan: not sure whether this works on kde4, but on kde3.5 you did not need to remove dolphin, it was enough to edit file associations to make folders open in konqueror by default
<genii> alesan: Please don't paste multiple lines into this channel, use the pastebin instead
<alesan> genii, I used the pastebin watch one line above
<mefisto__> alesan: click to the right of the where the location is shown and it appears. click the curved arrow again and it turns into buttons/menus again
<alesan> mefisto__, mh...
<alesan> you mean click on "edit"?
<alesan> yes there is an address bar but if I close and open it again it's gone
<mefisto__> alesan: konqueror is now "using" dolphin because it is better
<alesan> on nautilus you can press ctrl+L or something for the same
<alesan> mefisto__, don't tell me what is better and what not, I told you that my opinion towards KDE4 was personal
<alesan> and now I am happy with KDE3.5
<alesan> in my HUMBLE opinion it is MUCH more convenient, and KDE4 doesn't give me *anything* other than a better konsole that supports wheel mouse in vim
<alesan> I knew I shouldn't have started this :)
<mefisto__> alesan: if you don't like what I say, ignore it. you can set dolphin to always show the address bar
<genii> nano ~/.kde/share/config/d3lphinrc        and change under [General]  section: Editable URL=false             into: Editable URL=true
<alesan> mefisto__, konqueror showed an address bar by default without having to google or IRC to understand how
<mefisto__> alesan: it's in dolphin's settings. it's not hard to discover
<alesan> genii, interesting. So KDE4 improves the experience by having to muck with config files?
<alesan> (nothing against text file config)
<alesan> anyway, lunch break's finished, I should go back to work
<HappySmileMan> You don't have to use text file
<alesan> yeah
<NotForResale-US> im having an issue installing v4l-dvb i keep getting errors making  source
<alesan> bye
<genii> alesan: That is for dolphin/kde 3.5 url bar fix
<ethiotech> I am having issue with KDE
<ethiotech> My firefox keep freezing every few minutes
<ethiotech> I think a lot of times is when I open a flash page
<ethiotech> any fix to this? is this a bug?
<mefisto__> ethiotech: look at about:plugins in firefox. do you have more than one "Shockwave Flash" listed? and is it version 10 ?
<ethiotech> mefisto__: how do I check about:plugins?
<ethiotech> are you talkin about "About Mozzila firefox"?
<ethiotech> or is this a file?
<HappySmileMan> ethiotech: Type "about:plugins" into the address bar in Firefox
<HappySmileMan> It's a special page that lists info about your plugins
<ethiotech> I have more than one and shocksave is listed
<ethiotech> and its version  10.0. r12
<ethiotech> I have VLC Multimedia Plug-in
<HappySmileMan> Oh well I'm not too sure, my Firefox freezes constantly anyway since I'm always running out of ram
<ethiotech> hmm I have enough RAM(4GB)
<mefisto__> ethiotech: there is a newer flash plugin. do you have just one "Shockwave Flash" or more than one?
<ethiotech> just one
<mefisto__> ethiotech: how did you install the flash plugin?
<ethiotech> not sure
<ethiotech> I probably just clicked ok when it asked to install flash when visitn a flash page
<mefisto__> ethiotech: ok to remove the current one you can try: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<mefisto__> ethiotech: or this: sudo apt-get remove adobe-flashplugin
<ethiotech> ok
<Luija> bazhang
<Luija> r u there
<ethiotech> I only see flashplugin-nonfree
<ethiotech> is that the only flashplugin?
<Luija> mefisto__ or bazhang
<Luija> the problem persist
<Luija> i cant still connect to internet in kubuntu..............
<mefisto__> ethiotech: that's the one. did it remove?
<ethiotech> yeah
<ethiotech> should I  apt-get install ?
<mefisto__> ethiotech: to make sure it's completely gone now: sudo updatedb && locate libflashplayer.so
<mefisto__> ethiotech: that should not find the file libflashplayer.so if it's completely removed
<ethiotech> mefisto__: ok whats next?
<hallowname> ok ok if i accidentally 'rm /tmp -rf' how can i fix this?
<mefisto__> ethiotech: reinstall the flash plugin: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<mefisto__> ethiotech: then close firefox, and restart it. go to a flash site to test
<ethiotech> ok thanks
<mefisto__> ethiotech: I've seen some mention of installing adobe-flashplugin instead of flashplugin-nonfree because it apparently updates more reliably
<Luija> mefisto__ >_h>
<Luija> >_>
<mefisto__> ethiotech: so you might want to try installing it that way first
<Luija> i want internet in my kubuntu again
<ethiotech> okay I will try my home box
<ethiotech> I am now at work and just  removed and reinstalledflashplugin-nonfree
<ethiotech> thanks for the help
<SJr|Work> I'm trying to install Kubuntu off of a USB drive, and I keep getting "A monitor has been connected", "A monitor has been disconnected" and the prompts keep coming up and I can never install.
<carpii> i take it youve checked for loose connection ?
<racecar56> stupid tap to click, can't get rid of it... xorg dies if i do it the xorg way, shmconfig on also fails my xorg, what the heck am i going to do?
<SJr|Work> carpii I yanked out the other monitor
<SJr|Work> carpii how can I just kill it entirely
<mefisto__> hallowname: have you recreated /tmp ?
<hallowname> mefisto__: i have, but dunno wut perms to set it to
<racecar56> ...
<mefisto__> hallowname: all perms. it should be accessible by any user/group
<mefisto__> hallowname: so +ugowrxt
<hallowname> mefisto__: thx :D
<mefisto__> hallowname: t = the "sticky" bit
<hallowname> mefisto__: i get an 'invalid mode' error
<mefisto__> hallowname: it should look like this when you ls - /       drwxrwxrwt
<hallowname> mefisto__: simple enough :) thx for the help
<mefisto__> *ls -l /
<hallowname> mefisto__: ahh the cmd for it is 'chmod usoa+wrxt' :)
<mefisto__> hallowname: ok, sorry about confusing you
<hallowname> mefisto__: got it :D thx a ton
<hallowname> now for dpkg issues :( /var/lib/dpkg/status: no space left on device ...
<racecar56> crashed
<mefisto__> oh no! racecar crashed!
<hallowname> how can /var have no space left when the / partition its on has 3gb left? :(
<Unksi> its on different partition?
<mefisto__> hallowname: just to make sure, does df -h /var/cache/apt/archives say you have 3GB left too?
<carpii> whats reporting it has no space left?
<hallowname> mefisto__: 'df -h /var/cache/apt/archives' shows 6gb free...
<hallowname> carpii: dpkg itself... :(
<mefisto__> hallowname: also, it probably uses /tmp to unpack the packages, so if /tmp was not right, that may be the cause of the error
<hallowname> mefisto__: but now /tmp is fixed and writable, but i still get the 'no space' error...
<SJr|Work> Kubuntu USB Installers?
<talonstriker> I can't connect to secured (WPA/WEP) networks
<hallowname> talonstriker: likely a hardware problem (drivers?)... did this happen all the sudden?
<talonstriker> hallowname: nope always been like that since I upgraded to KDE4.  I could connect fine when I was using gnome
<hallowname> talonstriker: oh, well run 'nm-applet' and use gnome's wifi utility...
<racecar56> brb
<talonstriker> hallow: nm-applet quits with a assertion fail
<talonstriker> (nm-applet:8143): Gtk-WARNING **: libbonoboui-2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<talonstriker> (nm-applet:8143): Gtk-WARNING **: libbonoboui-2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<talonstriker> ** (nm-applet:8143): WARNING **: <WARN>  applet_dbus_manager_start_service(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.  Return: 3
<talonstriker> (nm-applet:8143): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<talonstriker> ah wait
<talonstriker> i didn't quit the current networkmanager
<talonstriker> ..
<slack_> somebody know if the kubuntu-develop team is going to release a libmysql 5.1 to build amarok?
<slack_> i'm a HOYGAN XD
<mefisto__> hallowname: if you do: export TMPDIR='/tmp'  does that fix it?
<talonstriker> thanks hallow!
<hallowname> nope
<hallowname> mefisto__: failed to open `/var/lib/dpkg/status' for writing status information: No space left on device :(
<mefisto__> hallowname: does   /var/lib/dpkg/status-old    exist?
<hallowname> mefisto__: it does, should it not?
<mefisto__> hallowname: try making a backup of 'status' ( sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/status /var/lib/dpkg/status-backup ) then try using the old one ( sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status )
<DaddyLonglegs> Please somebody help me upgrade to KDE 4.2. I have added the repo for PPA, but it fails to connect to it whenever I try to fetch updates. Any idea would be much appreciated.
<hallowname> mefisto__: ahh ok
<mefisto__> hallowname: then sudo apt-get update
<hallowname> mefisto__: thx ill try
<DaddyLonglegs> mefisto__: Hello friend. I'm still stuck behind upgrading to KDE 4.2. I'm trully frustrated.
<mefisto__> DaddyLonglegs: hi. when you sudo apt-get upgrade   do you still have packages not installing?
<DaddyLonglegs> Nothing happens when I do so.
<hallowname> mefisto__: umm, i cant create a 'status' file now :( no space left on device... as in 'cp status-old status' failed...
<hallowname> DaddyLonglegs: paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list into pastebin.ca and post the link here...
<DaddyLonglegs> Sure.
<yao_ziyuan> Latest QtCurve. Uploaded via an insecure connection from within China. Use at your own risk.
<yao_ziyuan> http://filebin.ca/vuyjws/qtcurve-kde4_0.61.4-0_i386.deb
<yao_ziyuan> http://filebin.ca/jzejmw/qtcurve-kde3_0.61.3-0_i386.deb
<yao_ziyuan> http://filebin.ca/ybpvhh/qtcurve-gtk2_0.61.4-0_i386.deb
<mefisto__> hallowname: getting weird. how big is the original    /var/lib/dpkg/status  file?
<DaddyLonglegs> hallowname: Here is the link: http://pastebin.com/d2482bcf3
<hallowname> mefisto__: 2.2mb
<mefisto__> hallowname: ok. mine is 2.0MB so seems normal
<hallowname> mefisto__: yea, sndz right, i think a log file may have filled my /var... and df isnt reporting it... i am on jaunty alpha ;)
<mefisto__> hallowname: do you have an unusual partition scheme? could /var/lib/dpkg/status be on a partition not on /   >
<mefisto__> hallowname: do you have an unusual partition scheme? could /var/lib/dpkg/status be on a partition not on /   ?
<hallowname> DaddyLonglegs: just keep running 'sudo apt-get update' until u get an upgrade...
<hallowname> mefisto__: it is a very unusual scheme, but i told the installer to autolocate /var (as in i didn't specify where i wanted /var)
<DaddyLonglegs> hallowname: I tried that zillions of times.
<mefisto__> DaddyLonglegs: try 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' if there are packages "held back"
<hallowname> DaddyLonglegs: the repo is added correctly... do you get 404 errors when you 'apt-get update'?
<DaddyLonglegs> hallowname: No.
<Assurbanipal> hi, which wysiwyg editor do u guys recomend for kubuntu?
<mefisto__> Assurbanipal: text editor?
<DaddyLonglegs> mefisto__: No. The bottomline is: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Assurbanipal> mefisto__: for making web pages without using html code
<hallowname> DaddyLonglegs: then everything is smooth, try kwrite > help > about kde to see what version of kde you have
<DaddyLonglegs> hallowname: It's 4.1.4
<hallowname> DaddyLonglegs: oh... and you want newer ones for intrepid right?
<DaddyLonglegs> hallowname: I want 4.2
<mefisto__> Assurbanipal: quanta plus for lots of features, kompozer for simple stuff
<hallowname> DaddyLonglegs: try the kde4 nightly buildservice packages... i think they have an intrepid repo...
<DaddyLonglegs> hallowname: How can I add those repos?
<mefisto__> DaddyLonglegs: have you tried backports?
<hallowname> DaddyLonglegs: google 'project neon repo intrepid'
<mefisto__> DaddyLonglegs: the 4.2 packages are in backports official repo now. that may work better
<DaddyLonglegs> mefisto__: No. What are they?
<draik_> I bought a new 1TB HDD and it is still not able to process with the installation of Kubuntu 8.10
<mefisto__> DaddyLonglegs: kdesudo software-properties-kde
<draik_> It gets as far as the keyboard inquiry, but when it comes to the HDD selection, it's null
<draik_> Nothing happens.
<DaddyLonglegs> mefisto__: That gives me the Software Sources window.
<mefisto__> DaddyLonglegs: enable the backports repo on the updates tab (unsupported updates, I think it's called there)
<DaddyLonglegs> mefisto__: Oh, I see.
<DaddyLonglegs> mefisto__: Now sudo apt-get update, upgrade, dist-update?!
<mefisto__> DaddyLonglegs: but that will upgrade everything in backports, not just kde4
<DaddyLonglegs> mefisto__: So, is there any way to restrict the update just to KDE 4?
<mefisto__> DaddyLonglegs: when you quit the software sources window, it should do the sudo apt-get update for you
<DaddyLonglegs> mefisto__: Yes. It did.
<hallowname> DaddyLonglegs: after you 'update' open 'aptitude' and pick which apps u want to upgrade... backports -usually- breaks installs...
<mefisto__> DaddyLonglegs: you could try doing an upgrade, and see what it wants to upgrade. if there are things there you don't want upgraded, just update the ones that seem like kde4 packages
<DaddyLonglegs> hallowname: Oh, I've never used aptitude so far. It looks quite new to me.
<mefisto__> DaddyLonglegs: that is, say no when it asks to upgrade, then sudo apt-get install just the kde4 ones, and it should upgrade them to newest versions
<hallowname> DaddyLonglegs: oh, well dont then :) if it looks too complex, just use adept to pick which to upgrade
<hallowname> mefisto__: /tmp needs 'chmod 1777' instead of 'chmod ugo+rwxt' dunno y tho...
<hallowname> mefisto__: still cant figure out the no space on device error :( *kicks /var*
<DaddyLonglegs> mefisto__: Even after enabling backports updates, it doesn't show me any list of packages to update.
<BigMike>  i have a 2 gig swap partition that is never used an my ram only uses about 500 megs out of 2 gigs should I delete the swap or reduce it to 500 megs
<DaddyLonglegs> mefisto__: BTW, I just updated kubuntu a couple of hours ago.
<mefisto__> DaddyLonglegs: you mean there were updates, and they installed?
<DaddyLonglegs> mefisto__: Yes, there were, and thy successfully installed.
<Laeborg-lap> I have installed steam via PlayOnLinux (Using Wine, I guess), but when I try to change the graphics to OpenGL, the game crash. Then I tried to run 'glxgears' but it only gives me 100-200 FPS. I have a Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X3100 graphic card.
<mefisto__> DaddyLonglegs: ok, this is a long shot, but look in /etc/apt/sources.list and make sure there is at least one blank line at the bottom of that file. I think all text editors in k/ubuntu do that for you anyway, but doesn't hurt to make sure
<DaddyLonglegs> mefisto__: Sure.
<NSsmiles> hi
<DaddyLonglegs> mefisto__: I checked it, and the last line was blank.
<Xeno43> If I'm having a problem when I try to install Kubuntu with Wubi, should i go to wubi support or here?
<Xeno43> Lol, when I click on Kubuntu to boot, my monitor goes black and shows a little blue screen that it doesn't support the resolution Kubuntu is tryin to use
<Xeno43> Is there a way to fix that?
<Xeno43> Like change the resolution before boot?
<DaddyLonglegs> mefisto__: Hey... I added couple of more blank lines at the end of sources.list, and then run apt-get upgrade, it gave me a bunch of new updates, I'm not sure what they are though.
<Herazio> goodevening
<DaddyLonglegs> mefisto__: It says that a bunch of packages have been kept back, and a bunch of them are to be upgraded.
<mefisto__> DaddyLonglegs: if you want to make sure what they are first, you could say no, then use adept to do the upgrades. you should be able to preview the updates before applying
<DaddyLonglegs> mefisto__: Aha!
<mefisto__> DaddyLonglegs: or you could turn off backports again, then sudo apt-get update to see what is upgradeable
<DaddyLonglegs> mefisto__: Nice idea.
<Herazio> I'm gonna barge right in with my question here. I'm having some trouble enabling my wireless card (Intel PRO/3945ABG). It seems to be supported by Kubuntu but doesn't seem to be able to get enabled. I tried some proprietary drivers (Ndiswrapper <-- No go). On Windows I need to press FN - F1 but this also doesn't work on Kubuntu. I've been searching on the forums, and on google. But no luck.
<racecar56> the tap to click is so aggrivating
<Herazio> oh I also remember on Windows I had a program that asked me to switch on or off my WLAN card. (Fujitsu Siemens Amilo LI2735)
<DaddyLonglegs> mefisto__: It's pretty strange. I haven't disabled backports yet; I ran adept to fetch updates list, and it didn't give me anything! Apt-get upgrade gave me at least 20 packages to update though.
<mefisto__> DaddyLonglegs: I suppose you could look up each package at packages.ubuntu.com if you want, or find what those packages are in adept even though it doesn't seem to want to do any upgrades
<mefisto__> apt seems to have gone nuts for both DaddyLonglegs and hallowname
<lucas_> k$
<lucas_> khgh
<DaddyLonglegs> mefisto__: What's kdelibs5?
<mefisto__> DaddyLonglegs: part of kde. kde libraries
<DaddyLonglegs> mefisto__: Is kdebase-runtime-data is the main package to be upgraded for KDE 4.2?
<anita> hi agaiin
<mefisto__> DaddyLonglegs: it's part of kdebase-runtime (no surprise there)
<anita> how do i find the channel list with konversation?
<mefisto__> DaddyLonglegs: you can see details of packages with    apt-cache show <package-name>
 * DaddyLonglegs wonders if anita is Persian.
<DaddyLonglegs> mefisto__: Ah. Thanks.
<jamesjedimaster> anita: with the key F5
<snarkster> anyone know how to add another panel?
<anita> persian?
<DaddyLonglegs> anita: with capital p of course.
<Herazio> Snarkster: That is quite easy right click on your KDE Desktop and click on Add panel ! (if your Widgets are unlocked ^^)
<anita> is that suppose to be a nick ? DaddyLonglegs
<DaddyLonglegs> anita: I suppose it to be so.
<anita> no sorry i''m not
<DaddyLonglegs> No success for today again. Time to leave.
 * DaddyLonglegs is shuting down...
<Herazio> Maybe I should shorten my Question ! :P (Intel Wireless PRO/3945ABG). The FN keys are not working on Kubuntu. I've tried reinstalling proprietary drivers. Normally I need to use a GUI (in windows) to enable WLAN.
<snarkster> thank you
<mefisto__> Herazio: knetworkmanager is the gui in kubuntu. but many people say it doesn't work too well. I don't use wireless myself so I can't be much help, sorry
<Herazio> mefisto__: that's alright ^^ I appreciate the answer though !
<TeslaTony> Does anyone recommend any particular external hard drives/NAS for backing up a desktop with 1.1 or so terabytes of space, and two netbooks? (this is with both WinXP and Ubuntu)
<Bsims> I am looking for a simple to use way to do web dj on linux, I want it to work with amarok if possible
<gaurav__> hi
<Bsims> howdy
<gaurav__> is it possible for me to upgrade from kubuntu kde 4.1 version to kde 4.2
<gaurav__> any upgradation options available???
<Bsims> What version are you runnung
<gaurav__> kubuntu 8.10 with kde 4.1
<mefisto__> gaurav__: http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<gaurav__> so it depends on the version of kubuntu
<gaurav__> like jaunty
<gaurav__> or intrepid
<Bsims> gaurav__: nope http://www.kubuntu.org/node/58
<Bsims> gaurav__: enable that ppa and then do an update and upgrade
<gaurav__> ppa?
<mefisto__> Bsims: have you looked at that lately? there is no ppa there now. just says enable backports!
<Bsims> unofficial archive
<gaurav__> kk
<Bsims> mefisto__: Ah Ok
<mefisto__> Bsims: just noticed it now
<gaurav__> i had got the cd from cannonical
<gaurav__> how do i know which version of kubuntu do i have
<gaurav__> intrepid or jaunty?
<Bsims> Intrepid is what you have
<gaurav__> okk
<Haza> Evening folks. I need to turn off some weird kind of notification functionality in KDE 4.2.x
<gaurav__> thanx guys
<Haza> I looked into the settings under notifications but was unable to find anything that would turn it off
<Bsims> Haza: whats it doing?
<Haza> Bsims: Its being VERY annoying :)
<Haza> screenshot?
<Bsims> Sure dcc away
<Bsims> Or can you describe what it is doing
<Haza> http://imagebin.org/39474
<Haza> its easier to show Bsims :)
<Bsims> you are gonna have to go dig in kopete for that its annoys me too... but not enough to dig into it
<astromme> no, no, notifications are easy
<astromme> System Settings -> Notifications
<Haza> astromme: i looked there
<Bsims> Haza: found it
<Haza> but was unable to find the setting
<mefisto__> Haza: just the kopete notifications annoy you? or you want to turn off all notifications?
<Haza> Bsims: oh? :)
<Haza> All will do
<Haza> @ mefisto__
<Bsims> in the notifications settings for kopete... Incoming message untick the show message in popup
<astromme> Just go to the "Kopete" and change what you need
<astromme> Look for the "Incoming Message" event in the Kopete notifications in System Settings
<Haza> I see
<mefisto__> Haza: in systemsettings > notifications, you can use the dropdown menu to choose "event source" and turn settings on/off as you like them to be
<Haza> mefisto__, Bsims, astromme: Thanks guys. This was driving me nuts :)
<astromme> hehe =)
<gaurav__> how do i switch on the hibernate feature in kubuntu?
<Bsims> Heh notifications are a pain in the butt... I can't get kde to use my system bell
<gaurav__> it just shows basic, logout, switch, shut down and reboot
<gaurav__> and lock as well
<gaurav__> how about stand by and hibernate?
<mefisto__> Bsims: yeah that doesn't seem to work at all
<astromme> Bsims: what about the "System Bell" 'tab' in notifications?
<Bsims> astromme: Heh test rings it but it doesn't actually /use/ it... it plays a useless ding in my headphones which I seldom wear though
<astromme> Bsims: That's probably an alsa/sound server thing
<Bsims> could be but it works with xterm
<mefisto__> astromme: it should just do a system "beep". that wouldn't go through alsa would it?
<guinness> Hi all
<mefisto__> astromme: if it did, it would have to be routed through a sound card, not the system speaker
<astromme> mefisto__: It shouldn't, but I have a feeling that alsa (or maybe motherboard, or something) interferes
<astromme> On my desktop, if there is a beep without X I get system pc speaker
<astromme> However, from inside X, the same terminal app gives a beep to my soundcard
<astromme>  /shrug
<astromme> And on my laptop, there is no bell speaker, so it always comes through my speakers/headphones
<Bsims> Hrm how to I get konversation to widen the chat entry window when it reaches the end again?
<mefisto__> astromme: oh, ok so they do intentionally send the beep through alsa
<Bsims> Which is broken and dumb
<Bsims> found it
<Bsims> getting teh bar to expand I mean
<subprocess> r
<subprocess> hello
<subprocess> hello
<lovre> hi
<dsa> hi
<alameda> hola
<lovre> clear
<alameda> hola
<bipolar> well, here goes installing 4.2 on all the office workstations.... :)
<astromme> woah... this computer I'm helping to fix has 39000 messages in its email trash folder....
<astromme> bipolar: woah, good luck
<bipolar> I've been testing it since it was on ppa. and retested the backports packages. looks good so far.
<Bsims> bipolar: I've been running from the ppa as well beats the piss out of 4.1
<bipolar> Bsims: yep. the only annoyance is akonadi's reliance on mysql. can't be helped I guess
<Bsims> Yuppers
<bipolar> I did have to disable apparmor's mysqld-akonadi profile though. It doesn't work with nfs mounted home directorys
<bipolar> I posted a bug for it
<mefisto__> Bsims: how DO you expand the bar in konversation :) I can't find it now
<Bsims> mefisto__: Hehe general and under misc
<mefisto__> Bsims: thanks. funny how you can be looking right at it but not see it :)
<Bsims> Oh I know kde is like that
#kubuntu 2009-02-28
<SJr|Work> Okay how can I make a Kubuntu 8.10 alternate installer from the Windows on USB
<mefisto__> SJr|Work: you mean you want to do it in Windows?
<SJr|Work> Yes
<SJr|Work> cdavis are you cbdavis on Undernet?
<mefisto__> SJr|Work: this might help, or another page on that site: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/my-slax-creator-alternate-usb-install-method/
<SJr|Work> thahnks
<AlanasAnikonis> http://photodeus.com/tmp/garbled_fonts-0.jpg  who could tell me where to modify the system font so I can get rid of this madness
<AlanasAnikonis> i just did a dist-upgrade and my KDE 4.x has a weird default system font
<AlanasAnikonis> dingbats or whatever
<slerder> Hi everyone. Im having a bit of a problem. Ever since today when I have my vlc window maximized i cannot see the top menu bar (organe) with the quit, maximize and minimize buttons. What could be causing this? Thanks.
<mefisto__> AlanasAnikonis: in systemsettings > regional and language, what languages are installed? (or is that unreadable too?)
<AlanasAnikonis> it's quite unreadable...
<AlanasAnikonis> i am unable to navigate there :P
<AlanasAnikonis> but i'll try to run systemsettings
<AlanasAnikonis> the name of the binary would help...
<draik_> I'm having an issue trying to write to my newly installed Kubuntu desktop. I keep getting 'Read-only file system'
<draik_> Did I overlook something.
<draik_> I just tried restarting the desktop and I've got bad sectors already on the new HDD. Very similar to the last one
<carpii> using raid ?
<slerder> Hi everyone. Im having a bit of a problem. Ever since today when I have my vlc window maximized i cannot see the top menu bar (organe) with the quit, maximize and minimize buttons. What could be causing this? Thanks.
<tuxi> slerder, does escape do anything for you?
<draik_> carpii: No, not using RAID at all.
<slerder> tuxi, nope but thanks anyway i found (googled, damn gotta love google) i used the command "metacity –replace". article here.. nice little read/tip metacity –replace
<tuxi> OK
<slerder> tuxi thanks anyway ;) that might just help you out in the future ;)
<tuxi> I wasn't sure if you were maximized or full screen -- in full screen, the escape key or f will toggle to windowed
<carpii> draik, faulty hd controller maybe?
<SJr|Work> OMFG why does the installer force me to install from CD
<carpii> seems odd that a new drive would fubar immediately after an old one
<mefisto__> AlanasAnikonis: name of the binary for the gui? that's qt-language-selector. or do apt-cache search language-pack-kde
<tuxi> I've run into RO file systems on improperly unmounted VFAT filesystems but not ext3
<draik_> Hmmm... there appears to be a difference in using CLI and Adept for my packages. CLI (yakuake and konsole) terminates my desktop's connection to the Internet. Adept, however, is flying through the downloads about 750-800 kB/s
<draik_> carpii: True. Right now I'm in the market for a new add-on card to support SATA at 3.0GB/s
<tuxi> draik_, are you using aptitude on the command line?
<AlanasAnikonis> http://photodeus.com/tmp/garbled_menu.jpeg and http://photodeus.com/tmp/garbled_menu1.jpeg
<draik_> tuxi: Nope. I'm using 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<tuxi> strange
<draik_> Very
<tuxi> have you run fsck on the new disk?
<draik_> I'm still doing the upgrades. Should I wait for them to finish downloading (about 3m 30s)?
<tuxi> if it's read-only they won't install
<draik_> Good point
<mefisto__> AlanasAnikonis: can you read anything if you do    kdesudo qt-language-selector --mode select
<draik_> Konsole is open
<draik_> What should I enter, tuxi?
<tuxi> I'm stabbing in the dark on the read-only issue
<draik_> Oh. OK.
<tuxi> you need to unmount the filesystem to run a check
<AlanasAnikonis> mefisto__:  unknown option --mode
<AlanasAnikonis> it does run though
<draik_> Downloads will be done in about 30s
<tuxi> give that a go -- maybe your OK
<tuxi> s/your/you're
<draik_> 10s...
<mefisto__> AlanasAnikonis: ok, try sudo instead of kdesudo
<draik_> cross your fingers cuz here we go...
<AlanasAnikonis> mefisto__: it started doing something :)
<draik_> odd... They seem to be installing just fine with Adept.
 * tuxi crosses his fingers for draik_
<draik_> Thanks tuxi. I find it very difficult to type with my fingers crossed ;)
<mefisto__> draik_: careful with running fsck
<f3rojo> COMO PUEDO  ENTRAR A UN BUSACDOR DE INTERENET?
<draik_> !es | f3rojo
<ubottu> f3rojo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mefisto__> draik_: best/easiest way is to do sudo touch /forcefsk     then reboot and let it do the check on boot
<f3rojo> MUCHAS GRACIAS
<mefisto__> draik_: best/easiest way is to do sudo touch /forcefsck     (not forcefsk)   then reboot and let it do the check on boot
<AlanasAnikonis> kcmshell4 is what I was looking for!
<draik_> mefisto__: I want to be sure I have the syntax right. 'sudo touch /forcefsck /dev/sda1'
<draik_> Is that correct?
<draik_> mefisto__: No worries, I knew what you meant.
<tuxi> mefisto__, that's new to me, thanks
<mefisto__> draik_: no, just: sudo touch /forcefsck
<draik_> OK
<draik_> OK
<draik_> Done
<mefisto__> draik_: it just creates the empty file  'forcefsck' in the root dir which will force fsck to run on next boot
<tuxi> mefisto__, is that only the root partition which is checked?
<draik_> That's awesome. It just went down in my notebook for useful commands
<mefisto__> tuxi: not sure, but I think it checks everything in fstab, unless it has an fstab option not to do a fsck check
<mefisto__> tuxi: that is, things in fstab with a 0 on the end of the line (I think)
<tuxi> ok, that would be enough -- if it's not in fstab, you can easily unmount, do the fsck, and remount
<AlanasAnikonis> http://photodeus.com/tmp/screenshot1.jpeg this is my problem, i am hopeful now :)
<tuxi> draik_, another option is "sudo shutdown -rF now" -- r is reboot and F is force fsck
<mefisto__> draik_: sudo touch /fastboot  will do the opposite, it will NOT do a fsck check in case fsck wants to do one and you want to prevent it on next boot
<racecar56> gotta go bye
<draik_> Time to reboot the desktop and see what happens
<tuxi> mefisto__, apparently it's the sixth field in /etc/fstab that controls fsck -- 0 isn't checked, 1 is first, followed by 2, and on higher
<tuxi> for me, / has a 1 and all other HDDs have a 2
<draik_> Reboot was good, fsck is working its way through my 1TB HDD. It's at 15%. Not bad. Running rather smoothly.
<mefisto__> tuxi: right. it's a good idea to use 0 on any windows partitions if you have them, and let windows do the checking of it's own filesystems
<tuxi> I don't have windows partions outside of a VM
<mefisto__> tuxi: that's even better :)
<draik_> Speaking of VMs, can VMs be xfer'd between VirtualBox and VMware?
<tuxi> :-D
<epimeth> guys... I forgot what package I need to install for compiling stuff
<epimeth> ?
<tuxi> VirtualBox can use a VMWare file
<epimeth> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<epimeth> there we go :-)
<draik_> epimeth: build-essential
<mefisto__> draik_: vbox can use VMware's images. not sure if it's the same the other way around.
<tuxi> build-essential is a minimum requirement
<draik_> epimeth: Or maybe with an s, build-essentials
<BluesKaj> epimeth, build-essential
<mefisto__> draik_: they could tell you in #vbox
<draik_> OK. That works for me. VBox can't make an image from OS X, but VMware can.
<draik_> Safe to say it can be xfer'd?
<tuxi> draik_, if you have an M$ VM, you will be using different virtual hardware and that makes it a pita
<draik_> OK, I'll ask them.
<epimeth> BluesKaj, draik_: cheers
<BluesKaj> epimeth :)
<draik_> Cheers epimeth
<draik_> I can't wait for DaSkreech to join #kubuntu. After so much of his help, it all turned out to be a failing HDD that was the cause of the issue.
<draik_> I am finally running smoothly online.
<draik_> No more freezing
<draik_> I take it back. It just froze.
<draik_> :(
<epimeth> ummm... error: ncurses not found
<epimeth> !ncurses
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ncurses
<BluesKaj> !info ncurses
<ubottu> Package ncurses does not exist in intrepid
<dtchen_> !info libncurses5
<ubottu> libncurses5 (source: ncurses): Shared libraries for terminal handling. In component main, is required. Version 5.6+20071124-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 177 kB, installed size 416 kB
<BluesKaj> dtchen_ , show off   :)
<dtchen_> eh? :)
<musical> hi folks
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Luija> mefisto__
<Luija> the problem of internet in ubuntu is still there
<Luija> not wired, no wifi, no nothing, WTF????!!!!
<Luija> kubuntu*
<Luija> i need help mefisto, or i will then proceed to go back to vista :S
<Luija> why a OS without internet...???
<Luija> bazhang...
<bazhang> Luija, please keep the channel family friendly
<Luija> i didnt say thing baz...
<bazhang> you said wtf
<Luija> read above pls :)...
<Luija> kids dont know wtf means lol
<bazhang> bad words
<bazhang> doesnt matter, the rest of us do
<Luija> so bazhang. read above... problem persist... i am tired bazhang...
<bazhang> Luija, then take a rest.
<Luija> can u help me pls
<Luija> LOL tired of the F problem
<ActionParsnip> Luija: run lspci
<epimeth> does anyone know of a bluetooth scanner that *isn't* btscanner?  its not finding my cell phone...
<ActionParsnip> Luija: it will help
<bazhang> Luija, you need to patiently work through this, and you seem not able to do that now.
<Luija> because i am pissed off of how kubuntu has so much problems with internet :S
<bazhang> no problems here at all
<bazhang> Luija, this was after your router firmware upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Luija: depends on hardware
<Luija> LOL bazhang, i cant connect to internet, EITHER wired or wireless
<Luija> bazhang what i dont understand is why my ps3, and vista pcs can connect
<bazhang> Luija, we know, dont repeat
<ActionParsnip> Luija: all my hardware works out if the box, i bought it for that reason
<Luija> AND KUBUNTU NO
<bazhang> Luija, and lose the caps
<Luija> ...
<Luija> ok
<Luija> btw i am talking from vista lol
<ActionParsnip> Luija: is all about what hardware you have
<ActionParsnip> vista is garbage
<bazhang> Luija, tell us the exact chipset of your wired and wireless
<Luija> is a router
<Luija> my router is a WRT54G
<bazhang> Luija, put it in a pastebin if more than one line
<Luija> i upgraded from 8.00.00 to 8.00.5
<ActionParsnip> Luija: doesnt mater what te router is
<Luija> then what r u asking me?
<ActionParsnip> Luija: all network devices obey ISO standards so it doesnt matter what you have
<bazhang> Luija, give us the exact info we need, or there is no help
<Luija> but what r u asking me
<Luija> whats "chipsets"
<ActionParsnip> Luija: we want to know the hardware in your system, not your router
<Luija> remember i am latino lol
<bazhang> Luija, the exact wired and wireless chipsets
<Luija> chipsets?
<bazhang> !es | Luija then go here
<ubottu> Luija then go here: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<wildbat> do amorok have windows version @v2?
<Luija> nononono
<Luija> baz
<bazhang> wildbat, windows?
<Luija> english help is better
<ActionParsnip> Luija: the wired and wireless chip in your pc, the router doesnt make an y difference at all
<Luija> more people
<ActionParsnip> Luija: lcpci
<bazhang> wildbat, what does that have to do with kubuntu
<wildbat> damn too bad ~ i like amarok ^^
<Luija> but what u mean with "chip", where i can know the chipset??
<ActionParsnip> wildbat: check the amamrok site
<bazhang> Luija, lspci in konsole
<Luija> ok
<Luija> lol
<bazhang> Luija, dont paste here if more than one line
<ActionParsnip> Luija: linux delas with the chip of the lan and wifi, the make and model of anything means nothing
<Luija> remember i am in bista, so cmd works?
<bazhang> !paste | Luija
<ubottu> Luija: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<zombine> Does anyone know how to make Kate write tabs when you press tab at the beginning of a line instead of spaces
<ActionParsnip> Luija: no, lspci womt work in vista as it doesnt have the linux command
<bazhang> Luija, you are dual booting with vista
<Luija> i am in vista baz
<Luija> i cant log in kubuntu
<Luija> because there is not inter :S
 * ActionParsnip hates vista almost as much as Apple
<bazhang> Luija, that does not answer my question
<Luija> dual booting?????
<Luija> than if i choose what OS i want to use in the start?
<bazhang> yes
<Luija> then yes :)
<bazhang> Luija, you need to boot into the kubuntu and report what we are asking; lspci for chipsets (write them down)
<bazhang> Luija, and tell us what ifconfig shows (wlan0, eth0, lo, etc)
<ActionParsnip> Luija: we dont care, just get into ubuntu and you can tell us your networking chips
<Luija> unknow hardware baz....
<bazhang> Luija, then you need to sudo dhclient eth0 and tell us what that says
<Luija> i tried to do that
<Luija> but dont solved :S
<Luija> unknow hard again
<bazhang> Luija, no you didnt
<Luija> yes i did...
<bazhang> Luija, you never gave us a pastebin
<Luija> like 5 hours ago
<bazhang> Luija, lspci showed nothing?
<Luija> how i am gonna paste it baz without internet :S
<Luija> i dont have tiped ls still
<epimeth> lol
<epimeth> Luija makes a good point
<bazhang> Luija, so you never did it
<Luija> u say me
<Luija> last time
<Luija> than i must paste
<Luija> ifconfig
<Luija> then dh client or somethin like that
<bazhang> Luija, yes, and you never gave us the info we needed
<Luija> <Luija> how i am gonna paste it baz without internet :S
<bazhang> Luija, and you cant remember or write a command given here five seconds ago
<zombine> ah never mind i got it
<Luija> reinstalling kubuntu will solve the problem???
<epimeth> Luija: it might
<bazhang> Luija, who knows. you are clearly not trying to give us the info we need
<Luija> changing from OS to OS is annoying...
<Luija> let me do that
<bazhang> Luija, you dont even bother to tab complete our nicknames
<bazhang> Luija, my nickname is not baz
<epimeth> bazhang: not all clients allow that....
<Luija> 0_0???!!!!
<bazhang> Luija, try baz <tab>
<Luija> u wrry for a nick???
<Luija> baz, no problem in that :S
<Wazmyn> great. something just went all crazy and I've my task bar widget has been deleted. how do i get it back?
<Luija> tipe in konsole: plasma
<Luija> that will solve that :)
<bazhang> no
<Luija> that solved it to me...
<Luija> ok, let me use my other pc to talk with u lol
<Wazmyn> what good would calling the entire desktop accomplish?
<epimeth> so does anyone know of a bluetooth scanner?
<bazhang> Luija, we need the following info: the output from lspci
<Wazmyn> What's the actual name of that widget?
<Luija> brvb
<bazhang> Luija, the output from ifconfig
<bazhang> Luija, the output from sudo dhclient eth0
<Luija> oh my god, solving a problem in this OS is so annoying...T_T
<Luija> brb
 * astromme sighs
<bazhang> Luija, ok. good luck then.
<epimeth> Luija: have you ever tried solving a problem in any other OS?
<astromme> Luija: You have people here spending their FREE TIME to help you. Please show a little respect.
<Luija> wrong place... wrong time... brb guys :D dont talk to me because i will be using my other laptop lol
<Luija> bye
<bazhang> bye
<Wazmyn> ah, found it
<cuznt> my flash is still screwed up
<cuznt> trying to view www.hos.com
<cuznt> its flash
<bazhang> cuznt, what version of ubuntu/kubuntu, how was flash installed, which version
<cuznt> used to work in epiphany , kde4.2
<cuznt> flash was installed way back worked fine since 4.0
<bazhang> nice site
<cuznt> it does not work in firefox either.
<bazhang> works great here
<cuznt> right on it IS me.
<bazhang> kubuntu intrepid 4.1
<bazhang> err kde4.1
<cuznt> i uninstalled flash and re-installed it and nada.
<bazhang> :)
<ActionParsnip> cuznt: is your linux 32bit or 64bit?
<cuznt> !add-ons
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about add-ons
<bazhang> I've also got flashblock, and flashplugin-nonfree from repos
<cuznt> 32
<ActionParsnip> cuznt: www.abobe.com
<bazhang> the flash repo install was just updated
<ActionParsnip> cuznt: download the tar.gz and extract it to a manually created folder: ~/.mozilla/plugins
<bazhang> did Luija ever log out/quit?
<cuznt> ty
<bazhang> cuznt, what does about:plugins in ff show
<cuznt> ff?
<bazhang> firefox address bar : -->about:plugins
<Bugs_BunnyBR> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Mr_Grieves|> Hi -- I'm rather new to kubuntu, I'm giving it a try after using gentoo for a while. I'm running into a couple of problems, though.
<Mr_Grieves|> I've installed a package from source for development purposes, but when I try to run it from the command line, it tells me that /usr/bin/program cannot be found
<Mr_Grieves|> It is installed in /usr/local/bin/program -- why isn't kubuntu checking past /usr/bin?
<Mr_Grieves|> /usr/local/bin/ is actually before /usr/bin/ in my PATH
<BluesKaj> Mr_Grieves|, did you try the runbox ..kdesudo name of app/path
<Mr_Grieves|> BluesKaj: Ok -- that works now. Not sure why, but it does :P
<Mr_Grieves|> One more question: I'm using 8.10 -- is it possible to get Qt 4.5 running in it without building from source?
<Mr_Grieves|> All I see in google are links to 9.04 when I try to find info.
<BluesKaj> yeah, i think the older versions like 4.0 ,at least that's what is listed in the sources
<Michael72> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Mr_Grieves|> !find qt4 8.10
<ubottu> 8.10 is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<Mr_Grieves|> !find qt4 intrepid
<ubottu> Found: libqwt5-qt4, libqwt5-qt4-dev, lsb-desktop, pinentry-qt4, pyqt4-dev-tools (and 67 others)
<bazhang> Michael72, need a question
<Mr_Grieves|> !info libqt4-dev intrepid
<ubottu> libqt4-dev (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 development files. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.3-0ubuntu1.2 (intrepid), package size 5571 kB, installed size 26988 kB
<Mr_Grieves|> Hmm, is there a list of all the repos that can be added and what they provide? Surely qt 4.5's rc1 made it into a tree somewhere.
<Michael72> bazhang: I need russian channel
<bazhang> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<BluesKaj> !ru
<bazhang> Michael72, #ubuntu-ru
<Michael72> Thanks
<bazhang> np
<Mr_Grieves|> There is not a list of unofficial repos?
<Erthe> Hey, I'm trying to use recordmydesktop to make a video of KDE4, wondering if anyone knows a way to record the audio coming from Amarok with it?
<bazhang> Mr_Grieves|, a list of every 3rd party repo and ppa in existence?
<Mr_Grieves|> bazhang: Just the big ones :)
<Erthe> Better yet, how can I get a list of audio devices on the command line?
<bazhang> Mr_Grieves|, heh; well I am guessing 4.5 is what you are looking for, let me try a search for ppa's at least
<bazhang> Erthe, lspci ?
<Erthe> Which sound system does Kubuntu 8.10 use by default?
<mefisto__> Erthe: asoundconf list     <-- is that the kind of thing you want?
<Mr_Grieves|> bazhang: Yes, if there's a way to get 4.5, that'd be great :)
 * Mr_Grieves| goes to google ppa...
<bazhang> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<bazhang> :)
<Mr_Grieves|> bazhang: aha :) Is the ppa @ launchpad the only one?
<bazhang> Mr_Grieves|, afaik yes
<bazhang> the only ones should be (there are many)
<draik_> New 1TB HDD, brand new installation of Kubuntu 8.10 with KDE4.2. What would cause it to freeze every so often? Also, why would my Internet connection suddenly die on Kubuntu but not on my XP partition?
<bazhang> external hdd?
<draik_> bazhang: No, internal
<mefisto__> draik_: what's freezing? everything? or just X ?
<draik_> Everything mefisto__
<mefisto__> so you can't switch to a VT, for example?
<draik_> I can't CTRL+ALT+F1 or anything. I'm stuck right then and there. I can still move the mouse, but rarely is it all frozen where I have nothing.
<draik_> Let me rephrase that last part.
<draik_> It is all frozen, bur rarely the mouse.
<draik_> At times, I will just randomly lose my Internet connection on my desktop. No warning, no popup, nothing.
<draik_> ifconfig will show the IP and all. I eth0 down then eth0 up and I have no IP
<mefisto__> draik_: does it ever NOT freeze? eg if you let it run without using anything? does it ever ALWAYS freeze when you are doing something in particular?
<draik_> mefisto__: I have left it alone for a bit and it still freezes
<draik_> With the previous HDD, I noticed that nepomukservicestub was taking up 99-100% CPU
<draik_> I just lost Internet connection on the desktop during an upgrade.
<mefisto__> draik_: btw, what do you do after the freeze?
<draik_> Reboot it. I press the reboot button and return to what I was doing.
<draik_> I was on Yakuake
<draik_> I pressed F12 to put it up and then I pressed it again to make sure there isn't a delay or a freeze...
<mefisto__> draik_: you mean the reset button on the box, right?
<draik_> Yup
<draik_> I just lost my K menu and folder along with Show Dashboard, USB Notify and Trash.
<draik_> Ok, now it's frozen.
<draik_> Mouse moves around the screen, but everything else is MIA
<draik_> Rebooting
<mefisto__> draik_: ok, until you get this problem figured out, a safer way to recover from this is using "magic keys". hold down alt+SysRq (that's the "print screen button") and R E I S U B  (also, I find that doesn't work in k/ubuntu unless I hold down ctrl as well)
<draik_> Will do
<mefisto__> draik_: Raising Elephants Is So Utterly Boring. or BUSIER spelt backwards :)
<draik_> REI - bogus schooling building             SUB - underwater boat with no screen doors
<draik_> Never mind, UEI is the schooling BS, REI is the outdoors store
<draik_> No Internet :(
<draik_> Ok, now it froze. Let's see what happens next mefisto__
<draik_> Nothing. :(
<draik_> What was supposed to happen anyways, mefisto__
<draik_> Ummm... It's like the OS is gone, but my desktop is still running.
<draik_> mefisto__: What did I do wrong? I held down ALT and then pressed SysRq. I then held down CTRL as I pressed on R E I S U B
<draik_> mefisto__: What happened? I can't restart my computer.
<pablocnc444> thinking about installing kubuntu on my laptop, but a little worried about wireless connection problems I've seen. Anybody else have any problems with wireless networking with kubuntu?
<pablocnc444> there must be almost a hundred people in this chatroom, doesnt anybody chat anymore in chat rooms?
<mefisto__> draik_: alt-ctrl-SysRq all held down, then REISUB in sequence (leaving about a second in between each to give things time to unmount and remount, etc) and on the B it should reboot. that doesn't work for you? maybe leave out the ctrl key?
<mefisto__> draik_: so with each press, you're holding down 4 keys
<pablocnc444> ok, since i feel like a ghost right now, can anybody acknowledge that they see my text?
<mefisto__> draik_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<pablocnc444> is anybody actually at the terminal, or is this just people whose machines are connected to this channel?
<pablocnc444> wth, bots maybe?
<mefisto__> pablocnc444: I can see your text
<pablocnc444> thank God, thank you
<mefisto__> pablocnc444: I don't use wireless, but problems with wireless seem to be quite common.
<pablocnc444> haven't used irc chat in many years, but connected to this channel from the kubuntu.org website, saw all these people in here, and no one is chatting apparently but me
<pablocnc444> i see, so kubuntu might not be a good idea after all then
<pablocnc444> thx mefisto
<mefisto__> pablocnc444: the problems are usually not too hard to solve
<mefisto__> pablocnc444: some wireless drivers don't work out of the box, from what little I know. there's plenty of howto's on forums, etc
<pablocnc444> i'm very fluent in xp, almast aplus certified, but i looked everywhere on a kubuntu system for the wep key, and can't even find wireless properties. man. net hasn't been much help either/
<mefisto__> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mefisto__> try that link ^^
<pablocnc444> headed there now, thx very much
<navetz> how can i set my repositories to download the latest version of flash player?
<mefisto__> pablocnc444: also try googling your wireless hardware + ubuntu
<mefisto__> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.22.87ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<mefisto__> navetz: make sure multiverse is enabled and install or update
<navetz> mefisto__: humm that is the latest one that debian supports i think, but not the lastest one out
<mefisto__> navetz: you can download direct from adobe.com too. they have ubuntu .deb packages, which makes it very easy
<navetz> mefisto__;yea but then i have to manually check for updates dont I? Is there a way to add that to my repos?
<mefisto__> navetz: seems they are both the same version right now, 10.0.22.87 http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/flashplugin-nonfree   http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<draik_> mefisto__: It doesn't work for me :(
<draik_> I guess it is all locked out
<draik_> I think I know why I'm getting a freeze
<draik_> I'm just noticing that not all of my apps are KDE4.2
<draik_> I just ran 'sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade' and I have quite a few installs to do.
<draik_> Maybe this is why it is all failing.
<mefisto__> why draik_ ?
<draik_> I hope to have an internet connection long enough to upgrade everything and then hope even more that it doesn't freeze while in the process of upgrading.
<draik_> That would cause an issue, right?
<mefisto__> draik_: try doing the upgrades without X running, just in text mode VT
<draik_> mefisto__: I am doing that now.
<draik_> I'm hoping it doesn't freeze or cut out the Internet connection.
<mefisto__> draik_: so it still freezes even without X running?
<draik_> It has in the past.
<draik_> Maybe once or twice, but yeah.
<mefisto__> draik_: since it's a new disk, have you double checked the connectors? or maybe other cables that may have been accidentally knocked and loosened when you put the disk in?
<draik_> I've checked and nothing. I had to disconnect the 3 other HDDs when I was trying to install Kubuntu from the LiveCD
<draik_> Is the LiveCD different now than when it was first released on October 30, 2008?
<draik_> mefisto__: It froze. TTY1 reported it frozen.
<draik_> All upgrades have failed
<draik_> Can't download and can't install due to Read-only file system.
<draik_> Do I need to reinstall the OS?
<mefisto__> before the new disk, this never happened?
<draik_> Nope
<draik_> This is the 2nd 1TB HDD
<draik_> Never mind about the freezing. I think it was referencing the Internet connection.
<draik_> I was initially on a 500GB HDD; 320GB to Kubuntu while I had about 120GB to XP.
<draik_> I xfer'd the partition to the 1TB HDD while I have all of the 500GB to XP.
<draik_> XP works fine, but the 1TB HDD has been failing. This is the 2nd 1TB HDD.
<draik_> The first one was with me for 3 weeks to the day.
<draik_> Today is the start with a new HDD
<mefisto__> you could try reinstalling, but it might behave exactly the same. or you could try disconnecting other disks (if that would work with your setup) to see if it still freezes
<mefisto__> might be a hardware problem with the disk, too. it does happen with new disks sometimes
<draik_> :(
<draik_> I think I might have to start building a new system.
<draik_> Not that I mind, but I'd rather not.
<mefisto__> you're booting from the new disk?
<draik_> It's the 8.10 from when it was originally released.
<draik_> Was there a new one?
<mefisto__> I think it's the same, but not really sure
<draik_> I'll get the new one, that's not an issue.
<draik_> Assuming, of course, that there is a new one
<Slartibartfast> draik_: a new one would be 8.10.1 iguess
<draik_> Why does the topic say '8.04.2 released'?
<mefisto__> maybe try the jaunty one? that is due to be released in april, right? probably not too different now than the april release
<Slartibartfast> 8.04.2 is LTS
<draik_> Is 8.04 LTS?
<draik_> Ah
<draik_> OK
<draik_> Good point
<mefisto__> draik_: also, I think jaunty comes with kde4.2 so you won't need to upgrade
<draik_> I still have to install my other apps. I'm not too worried, but I'll be happy to lose the freeze and Internet drops.
<draik_> It's getting late and I have yet to grab lunch.
<draik_> I'll BRB and let you all know what happens.
<Slartibartfast> don't know if it is only from here but it looks like http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ has some problems
<Slartibartfast> ah .. much better now
<Slartibartfast> :-( or not
<mefisto__> what problems Slartibartfast?
<mefisto__> downloading the iso?
<Slartibartfast> Connection to Server Refused in konqueror ..... not loading pages
<Slartibartfast> error says: Description: The server cdimages.ubuntu.com refused to allow this computer to make a connection.
<mefisto__> seems OK here
<Slartibartfast> strange ... because a site like google or slashdot loads just as quick... but the ubuntu site seems to be slooooow
<asobi> any way to make shortcut for ark?
<asobi> a keystroke to extract instead of right click
<jepong> good day... i have this problem on my netbook http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3101808.0
<jepong> login screen is not maximize
<shadowhywind> does anyone know of a way to change the desktop picture from the console
<draik_> Where can I get Jaunty?
<draik_> I'm looking for the torrent and failing to find something with seeds
<Slartibartfast> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/jaunty/alpha-5/
<RaW[b33f]> I am running an installed 9.04 Alpha 4 updated to the latest and I can find no pdf readers. kpdf, nor Adobe. Um..help?
 * Slartibartfast is now going to have yum cha, cya
<bazhang> RaW[b33f], #ubuntu+1 for jaunty
<RaW[b33f]> er?
<RaW[b33f]> oh - the channel - will do
<RaW[b33f]> ty
<DaddyLonglegs> Any guy here using logmein on linux to access a windows machine?
<carpii> yes
<DaddyLonglegs> carpii: I've configured logmein to connect my remote machine using Java. Whenever I try to access that machine, my browser in status bar says that "Start: applet not initialized." Do you know why is that for?
<BigMike> i I just moved 8 gigs of ext3 and its still telling me the same thing 2.2 free why isnt it updating?
<carpii> maybe some java jdk versioning
<carpii> make sure youre on latest version, i really had no problems with it
<DaddyLonglegs> carpii: I'm using Java 1.6
<carpii> hm same here
<DaddyLonglegs> carpii: I think that's the latest version.
<carpii> yes
<chronic_> any of u seen sex drive unrated ?
<chaoslang> how to  distribute my  public key ?
<dtchen_> chaoslang: GPG pubkey? use a keyserver, e.g., keyserver.ubuntu.com
<chaoslang> dtchen : 3q
<mikey> hi
<multoff> привет всем
<goofey> !ru | multoff
<ubottu> multoff: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<co_16_cr_EpHEZz> dffd
<co_16_cr_EpHEZz> df
<co_16_cr_EpHEZz> df
<co_16_cr_EpHEZz> fd
<co_16_cr_EpHEZz> df
<co_16_cr_EpHEZz> dfdf
<co_16_cr_EpHEZz> dfd
<co_16_cr_EpHEZz> fdfdfdf
<co_16_cr_EpHEZz> df
<co_16_cr_EpHEZz> df
<co_16_cr_EpHEZz> df
<co_16_cr_EpHEZz> df
<co_16_cr_EpHEZz> ae
<co_16_cr_EpHEZz> ae
<co_16_cr_EpHEZz> ae
<co_16_cr_EpHEZz> ae
<co_16_cr_EpHEZz> ae
<co_16_cr_EpHEZz> aeaea
<co_16_cr_EpHEZz> ea
<co_16_cr_EpHEZz> eae
<co_16_cr_EpHEZz> ae
<co_16_cr_EpHEZz> ae
<co_16_cr_EpHEZz> ae
<co_16_cr_EpHEZz> ae
<co_16_cr_EpHEZz> ae
<co_16_cr_EpHEZz> ae
<co_16_cr_EpHEZz> ae
<co_16_cr_EpHEZz> ae
<co_16_cr_EpHEZz> aea
<co_16_cr_EpHEZz> ea
<co_16_cr_EpHEZz> e
<co_16_cr_EpHEZz> aea
<co_16_cr_EpHEZz> ea
<co_16_cr_EpHEZz> e
<co_16_cr_EpHEZz> ae
<co_16_cr_EpHEZz> ae
<co_16_cr_EpHEZz> aea
<co_16_cr_EpHEZz> e
<co_16_cr_EpHEZz> ae
<co_16_cr_EpHEZz> ae
<co_16_cr_EpHEZz> ae
<Haza> Tm
<Haza> Tm_T: You get some crazy ones eh?
<Tm_T> Haza: not especially no
<Flyboarder> boot menu help plz?
<Flyboarder> anyone?
<Haza> Flyboarder: I would ask your question mate and see if anyone can help :)
<Haza> damn... so impatient
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i install google earth?
<xL1t> CostaRicanQuaker: http://olyrus.blogspot.com/2006/07/how-to-install-google-earth-for.html
<Haza> xL1t: Lots of impatient people today mate
<xL1t> Haza: yep... Why don't they just google it first... ???
<bazhang> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<thedark> is it normal for firefox to crash when I try to install an "experimental" add-on?
<thedark> I am running kubuntu 8.10, Firefox 3, KDE 4.1
<bazhang> which addon
<xL1t> thedark: It depend on the addon...
<bazhang> let me install it :)
<bazhang> is it the mono plugin?
<thedark> the hidemyass proxy addon
<bazhang> link?
<bazhang> oh a proxy
<thedark> sure, one sec
<bazhang> thedark, is this with privoxy/tor ?
<thedark> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/10002
<thedark> I don't know what privoxy/tor is
<thedark> I assume an extension, but I never installed it
<bazhang> let me try :)
<bazhang> if you dont know tor, then you dont have it
 * thedark nods
<thedark> I am just trying to get anonymized so I can watch videos at a site that is blocking my region
<bazhang> you have to log in to do that?
<dtchen_> yeah, i have that complaint about bbc.co.uk's drwho site
<maco> and if you do know tor, there's a good chance you're being man-in-the-middled :)
<maco> dtchen_: we need to find a brit to let us proxy through them!
<dtchen_> nah, i just wait for them to be youtubed
<maco> you still have my tennant-season-3
<dtchen_> 4.
<thedark> for me it is crunchyroll.com
<maco> (aka new season 4)
<maco> no it's tenant's 3rd. because eccleston was in new-season1
<thedark> I am trying to watch subtitled Korean dramas, but I currently live in Korea
<dtchen_> i see tennant s3 called s4.
<thedark> hidemyass.com use to work, but starting today it seems crunchyroll.com outsmarted them as I now get the "Not available in your region :(." error
<maco> dtchen_: well s4 isnt *really* s4, so it makes sense to me to use $dr-$season-$episode....like "3rd year in the reign of king whathisface"
<thedark> how is it going bazhang?
<bazhang> how do you login to mozilla?
<thedark> login?
<thedark> what do you mean?
<bazhang> afaik I dont have an account there :)
<thedark> ah
<thedark> well I made one
<bazhang> thedark, it took me to a login page
<thedark> yeah you need an account
<Slartibartfast> bazhang, indeed for experimental addons you need to login
<bazhang> Slartibartfast, aha thanks
<DaddyLonglegs> mefisto__: Hello buddy! I'm on KDE 4.2 finally!
 * DaddyLonglegs hails from KDE 4.2
<mefisto__> :) well done! so how did you do it? what was wrong?
 * Tm_T is old fart using KDE 4.2.65
<thedark> how do you upgrade kde?
<Slartibartfast> Tm_T: you're compiling that stuff yourself?
<DaddyLonglegs> mefisto__: I just did what you told me. I enabled backports, restarted, and when I came up for the second time, it said updates available. I checked the updates and KDE 4.2 was among them.
<Tm_T> Slartibartfast: yes
<Slartibartfast> aha
<mefisto__> DaddyLonglegs: just after you left, I happened to go to the kubuntu 4.2 upgrade instructions, and noticed they now don't mention the ppa repo. it just says enable backports, and update/upgrade. so maybe that's as it's meant to be now? maybe the ppa has been taken down?
<DaddyLonglegs> mefisto__: Oh realy?! It's pretty likely! Backports worked like a charm for me. I'm so happy now! I appreciate all your time and kindliness; you're a piece of gem!
 * DaddyLonglegs sends a hug for mefisto__
<Tm_T> Slartibartfast: part of daily routines, compile KDE <3
<mefisto__> aw, thanks
<Slartibartfast>  Tm_T: hehehe ... must take a while before this is compiled :-) ... you you have a server farm with distcc to do that? :-)
 * thedark implodes
<Tm_T> Slartibartfast: nope, just an old desktop, takes from 15 minutes to 6 hours, depends how much new changes
<Slartibartfast> Tm_T: just looking around on the kde website ... where can i find how to get a svn version of the source?
<Tm_T> Slartibartfast: techbase.kde.org is the site to look at
<Slartibartfast> OK OK ... thnx
<bazhang> will the backports meld safely into the jaunty upgrade in a couple of months time?
<bazhang> ie for using kde4.2
<Tm_T> bazhang: that's the plan
<bazhang> Tm_T, thanks
<Slartibartfast> When i use OpenSuse with KDE 4.2 and i start the desktop, there is a nice fade in effect from the splash screen towards the actual desktop ... Can i also get that effect in Kubuntu with kde 4.2?
<bazhang> I get that in 4.1 Slartibartfast (at least it resembles what you say)
<Slartibartfast> bazhang: But is it some setting ? ..... seems hard to find
<thedark> hello everyone when I tried to update through adept I get a strange error, could anyone help me out?: http://paste.ubuntu.com/124183/
<Slartibartfast> bazhang: well seems i have that option checked in "desktop System Settings"
<Slartibartfast> checked but doesn't work  ....
<liquid_rainium> got a question...
<liquid_rainium> im on kde, but i cant edit the desktop background or login themes, the i am not permitted to but i am the root user, how can i enable this?
<liquid_rainium> ...is there any tech support in here that can help?
<Slartibartfast> thedark: try this: sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<bazhang> liquid_rainium, you are root?
<liquid_rainium> yes.
<bazhang> liquid_rainium, dont do that
<bazhang> liquid_rainium, use sudo
<liquid_rainium> but root priviledges might not be enabled
<bazhang> liquid_rainium, how did you enable root
<liquid_rainium> WITHOUT THE TERMINAL, ill learn to do that later
<bazhang> lose the caps
<liquid_rainium> no im just the owner of the comp, i havent enabled root priviledges
<liquid_rainium> i just want to be able to change settings..
<yaa_> zahbahzaahrh
<bazhang> liquid_rainium, you are root, or just using sudo
<bazhang> yaa_, ?
<liquid_rainium> i just installed kde, i havent enabled anything..
<yaa_> zaba ja skajahll
<bazhang> yaa_, english here
<liquid_rainium> just want to know how to edit backgrounds and login themes because it wont allow me to now
<liquid_rainium> buttons are not active
<bazhang> liquid_rainium, what error message do you get
<yaa_> ooh my english is not understandable enough(
<bazhang> yaa_, what country
<liquid_rainium> the buttons are just not active in the settings window
<yaa_> any chukcha inhere?
<yaa_> chukcha
<yaa_> aleut
<liquid_rainium> ...can someone boot him please?
<bazhang> yaa_, you'll have to speak english here
<yaa_> ((
<bazhang> yaa_, I dont see an aleut only channel right now
<yaa_> no any chukcha?
<bazhang> yaa_, do you have an ubuntu/kubuntu support question?
<yaa_> yes but know not how to say
<yaa_> (
<bazhang> yaa_,  try your best
<yaa_> drivers/ nvidia on 9600 gt
<yaa_> cannot install
<bazhang> yaa_, you speak russian?
<yaa_> a little
<yaa_> not much
<bazhang> which version of kubuntu
<liquid_rainium> ok, bazhang, i go to system settings/login manager and none of the buttons in the window are active, how do i gain access to edit those settings?
<yaa_> 8.10
<thedark> Slartibartfast: I tried what you said, I get the same error
<yaa_> it works but i want proprietary drivers to work/ they do not
<bazhang> yaa_, kmenu -->system-->hardware drivers
<bazhang> yaa_,  check that they are enabled and in use
<bazhang> yaa_, if not then enable them and do a full restart
<bazhang> yaa_, there should be a recommended choice there, pick that one
<Slartibartfast> thedark hmmm ... let me see ...
<yaa_> they do not work/ stdout writes errors
<bazhang> liquid_rainium, let me check; this is ibex
<yaa_> when i install them the screen splits
<liquid_rainium> k, thanks
<bazhang> yaa_, installed from where
<yaa_> from repository and from nidia site
<bazhang> yaa_, both??
<yaa_> nvidia
<bazhang> that is a problem
<bazhang> liquid_rainium, clicking advanced tab then login manager should bring a sudo password prompt; are you not getting that
<yaa_> bazhang yes both
<liquid_rainium> no im not
<bazhang> yaa_, delete and reinstall only from repos
<bazhang> liquid_rainium, then that is why
<yaa_> i did that
<yaa_> many times
<bazhang> yaa_, not successfully apparently
<liquid_rainium> whats the problem then, why wont it prompt me?
<Slartibartfast> thedark read this ... mayeb it will help you https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+question/58124
<bazhang> liquid_rainium, you said you were root
<yaa_> apperently- do not know what is this
<bazhang> yaa_, use the uninstaller from the nvidia installer, and delete the other with package manager
<yaa_> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1035873.html i tried this
<liquid_rainium> well im the owner but i have not enabled root priviledges at any point..
<liquid_rainium> ..and am not sure how, im too used to running gnome
<bazhang> liquid_rainium, well if you were just a normal user, you would get the prompt
<bazhang> qed you are root
<Slartibartfast> thedark: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update" seemed to have helped there
<yaa_> i did . i deleted all the packages containing nvidia/ then installed again
<liquid_rainium> well even if i was recognized as root, shouldnt the buttons be active?
<bazhang> yaa_, deleted manually?
<bazhang> liquid_rainium, nope
<bazhang> liquid_rainium, ubuntu/kubuntu is set up to use sudo, not root
<yaa_> yes manually
<bazhang> yaa_, you did all manually? including repo packages?
<thedark> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-security/multiverse Sources
<thedark> 96% [Waiting for headers]
<thedark> it is hanging there
<bazhang> let it time out
<yaa_> no// first with apt-get.. then manually
<bazhang> yaa_, sounds bad
<thedark> man this has been a frustrating couple of weeks with Kubuntu
<bazhang> heh
<thedark> everything seems to have a problem
<thedark> I miss 8.04 :(
<bazhang> the first two weeks are always this way
<liquid_rainium> k ill just figure this out myself, i keep getting half-answers
<yaa_> bazhang(( i see
<wildbat> how do i set adept-upgrade to automatic
<bazhang> liquid ah he quit
<thedark> I blame KDE 4, since it came into my computing life everything has gone downhill
<bazhang> !info cron-apt
<ubottu> cron-apt (source: cron-apt): automatic update of packages using apt-get. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.6 (intrepid), package size 24 kB, installed size 220 kB
<thedark> when I first upgraded, I couldn't even login, I had to do a fresh new install. nobody in this chan could figure it out
<bazhang> thedark, same here, so I used gnome until I figured to install kwin
<thedark> now I still have a video skipping problem I can't solve, and firefox crashes relatively frequently
<thedark> now I can't even upgrade
<bazhang> thedark, sounds like, too many effects enabled, and too many ff iffy plugins
<bazhang> thedark, upgrade? to the next release?
<thedark> I have all desktop effects disabled
<bazhang> no wonder
<bazhang> you mean jaunty?
<thedark> desktop was crashing all the time
<thedark> 8.04.2
<thedark> lol
<thedark> I mean KDE 4.2
<thedark> I have 8.10
<bazhang> wait you are still on hardy?
<thedark> no Intrepid
<bazhang> oh ok
<thedark> though I wish I stuck with Hardy
<thedark> it was so stable
<bazhang> what about paste.ubuntu.com with sources.list
<thedark> I am still waiting for this freaking thing to timeout
<thedark> man if my first linux experience was like this, I would have given up
<bazhang> kde4.2 is experimental and just out
<thedark> luckily I started with Puppy Linux at Kubuntu was much more stable before this upgrade
<thedark> at=and
<bazhang> early adopters have to suffer
<thedark> at the time, I just clicked the upgrade button in adept
<thedark> having no idea what was in store
<thedark> now, everything is a nightmare
<yaa_> anybody
<bazhang> well if you wish I can check your sources.list or other stuff
<thedark> probably not as bad as windows
<thedark> but still not as great as it used to be
<bazhang> yaa_, sounds like you broke package management
<bazhang> yaa_, manually deleting things and getting those kinds of errors
<thedark> how long does it take for this to timeout?
<bazhang> you can ctrl c if you wish
<yaa_> u mean i gotto reinstall ?
<bazhang> yaa_, try to create another user, or use the livecd to boot
<bazhang> yaa_, dont randomly manually delete things if you dont know what you are doing
<ZmAY> how can i remotley run gui applications, using ssh, i need to configure display somehow, any help?
<thedark> gahhhhhhhhhhh it always hangs at 96%
<bazhang> thedark, paste.ubuntu.com with sources.list
 * thedark nods
<thedark> thank you for hanging with me
<bazhang> cat /etc/apt/sources.list -->paste.ubuntu.com
<yaa_> i can load kde/ its ok but using xorg drivers/ i need proprietary
<DaddyLonglegs> Does anybody happen to know why my Mozilla Firefox cannot start Java applets? I'm sure that I've installed proper version of Java on my machine.
<thedark> I know I am whining, I am just very frustrated
<bazhang> thedark, this is not whining
<bazhang> hang around if you want that :)
<thedark> well it seems that way, I have never had this many problems with Kubuntu
<thedark> it almost tempts me to go to another distro, but who knows what headaches that could bring
<bazhang> experimental kde4.2 at that
<thedark> I still have 4.1
<thedark> I was going to upgrade to 4.2, didn't realize it it was still experimental
<bazhang> thought you said 4.2 up thread
<yaa_> ohh!!
<bazhang> yaa_, ??
<thedark> nah I wanted to upgrade to 4.2
<yaa_> i can load kde/ its ok but using xorg drivers/ i need proprietary
<thedark> thinking it would maybe improve things :-P
<bazhang> yaa_, yes you said
<thedark> where is sources.list located
<bazhang> yaa_, and I suggested you  create a new user or try booting the live cd
<yaa_> ok/ and then/ after makin new user?
<bazhang> yaa_, are you not paying attention? you likely damaged package management system
<yaa_> what i have to do now
<bazhang> thedark, cat /etc/apt/sources.list  paste.ubuntu.com with it
<thedark> okay, just asking cause I saw two of them
<bazhang> yaa_, you did it already? and have logged in at that new user?
<yaa_> yes
<bazhang> yaa_, without logging off of irc?
<yaa_> im on another comp
<bazhang> oho
<thedark> here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/124200/
<bazhang> gutsy-backports
<bazhang> line 41 need to add # in front
<bazhang> should be kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list then add #, save then sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get upgrade
<bazhang> I am guessing the backports are what is causing the immediate issue
<yaa_> ((
<bazhang> less stable , crashiness may be an issue as well (related to backports)
<bazhang> thedark, ^^
 * thedark nods
<thedark> oh snap, it worked
<thedark> thanks
<thedark> something goes right! :)
<thedark> okay, here is my other major problem: videos skip every 10 seconds or so in every program, no matter the format. Even flash videos... audio is fine, but video "hiccups" slightly
<thedark> this includes VLC, Mplayer, Youtube, Dragon Player, Kaffeine etc.
<anouar> hi every body, im asking for ur help please
<thedark> I went throught the multimedia tutorial at the ubuntu forum
<thedark> so yes I have all the codecs installed
<bazhang> anouar, need a question
<thedark> another person suggested I have to reconfigure my graphics card and gave me a link to a site I bookmarked, but it just confuses me
<anouar> ok
<anouar> here is my probleme
<bazhang> thedark, its fixed, the first problem?
<bazhang> thedark, this was the geforce 6100?
<anouar> i have an ATI graphic card, im trying compiz, all works fine, but 3D desktop not yet
<anouar> i don't know what to do
<thedark> yeah
<thedark> your suggestion fixed the upgrade problem
<bazhang> anouar, what card, what driver, how installed (and what version of kubuntu)
<bazhang> thedark, and the graphics drivers are from repo or nvidia site
<anouar> ubuntu 8.10
<bazhang> anouar, ubuntu or kubuntu
<anouar> i have the fglrx driver
<anouar> ubuntu
<bazhang> thought the fglrx was problematic
<dr_Willis> It can be :)
<thedark> but how do I know if I have my card configured properly?
<anouar> i tried the navy
<bazhang> heh
<anouar> but still not working
<dr_Willis> it has been.. i imagine it always will be.. depending on the card/setup :)
<bazhang> apparently as he is asking for help with it
<bazhang> anouar, the navy?
<anouar> yes i found it in th ubuntu forum, many person suggest it
<bazhang> thedark, do you see a recommended driver under hardware drivers?
<bazhang> anouar, envy?
<anouar> it install the appropriate driver for the ATI or NVIDIA graphic card
<anouar> yes envy
<bazhang> anouar, or envyng
<anouar> no it's envy im sure
<thedark> hardware drivers doesn't tell my anything
<bazhang> anouar, only envy, not envyng-gtk? 100% sure on that?
<thedark> just that "No propietary drivers are in use on this sytem"
<anouar> yes only envy
<bazhang> anouar, uh oh
<anouar> bazhang thank's for ur attention
<anouar> i think this server is for kubuntu
<bazhang> thedark, I am trying to remember if the 173, 177, or 180 works best with that card
<bazhang> anouar, a server?
<bazhang> oh he meant channel
<bazhang> thedark, you have adept, or synaptic installed?
<thedark> both, yes
<bazhang> thedark, I dont have that card, so may be not the best source of info here
<bazhang> thedark, but you need to install one of the available cards from the package manager
<bazhang> thedark, in my case it was the 177, but I have the 7300 card
<thedark> how do I figure out which one?
<bazhang> thedark, honestly the geniuses at this are in #compiz-fusion , it is a slower/smaller channel but they give the definitive answers
<bazhang> thedark, otherwise you can, as I did, try out more than one
 * thedark nods
<thedark> let me ask, do you know anything about simple anonymous websurfing
<thedark> or what chan to ask about it in
<thedark> there is also that site access thing I mentioned earlier
<thedark> it might seem petty but I am trying to learn Korean and the site I am trying to access is a great resource for subtitled videos
<bazhang> give me the link
<thedark> are you in the US?
<thedark> or Canada
<thedark> if so, it will work for you
<thedark> http://www.crunchyroll.com/media-509118/someday-5/
<thedark> here, I used to be able to access this video with hidemyass.com, but now it says "Not available in your region"
<bazhang> thedark, same issue here it seems
<thedark> you can't watch it?
<thedark> what country are you in?
<bazhang> there may be some hulu type sites though for that
<thedark> I have been looking for this show, that was the only source I could fine
<thedark> find
<thedark> so the video didn't work for you?
<thedark> what region are you in?
<thedark> I am really curious
<bazhang> asia region
<thedark> oh wow
<thedark> cool :(
<thedark> :)
<bazhang> let me do a search
 * thedark nods
<bazhang> only see trailers and such so far, thedark ; best bet is to find korean name and search that way
<thedark> doubt I'll get English subs that way though :)
<thedark> do you mind if I ask what country you are in?
<thedark> I am in South Korea
<bazhang> TW
<bazhang> wait, if you are there, you can watch on tv
<thedark> no subtitles lol
<thedark> and I don't think it is still airing anyway
<thedark> best bet would be to find a proxy tool/site that works
<bazhang> or just learn korean and dispense all together with subs :)
<thedark> being in Taiwan, I would have guessed you to be an expert :-P
<thedark> well, I am working on it
<bazhang> in Mandarin only :)
<thedark> lol I mean in proxies and such
<thedark> do you really know Mandarin?
<paolo> ciao, uso kubuntu 8.10 ho problemi con la risoluzione dello schermo, all'avvio il desktop e più grande dello schermo devo andare con il puntatore sui lati dello schermo per far scorrere il dektop per poter visualizzare la parte nascosta. Impostando la risoluzione il problema svanisce fino al riavvio. Perchè?
<thedark> I don't believe it
<thedark> I found a solution
<thedark> nevermind
<thedark> :(
<sven_> hello all, can someone tell me how I can upgrade my system to kde 4.2, i now have intrepid and kde4.1
<Dr_willis_AAO> the topic URL tells ya - i belive
<sven_> hello all, can someone tell me how I can upgrade my system to kde 4.2, i now have intrepid and kde4.1
<valgaav> sven I suggest using jaunty .. it's quite stable already
<Dr_willis_AAO>  Kubuntu 8.04.2 released! - http://www.kubuntu.org/node/69
<valgaav> you can also add kubuntu-experimental repos to your apt sources.list and get kde 4.2 fromthere
<Dr_willis_AAO> oopw wrong url :) there s3 in he topic
<Dr_willis_AAO> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<darius12_> with jaunty, latest kde, xrandr is broken for me with the opensource radeon driver
<darius12_> it always does a "same-as" view not a "right-of"
<usuario> hi
<michal__> hello
<tierras> from?
<michal__> can anyone help me? im looking for a sudo command, that installs extras-package (or something like that), i need the java, flash and etc
<tierras> a
<tierras> sorri
<michal__> i just installed kubuntu, and even amarok doesnt works propperly
<pteague> ok, this isn't good at all...  i just changed an nvidia 8600 for an nvidia 9600 & on my main monitor it shows bios boot up, grub, & the kubuntu loading bar...  but then when it gets to the kdm login screen it goes blank :(
<tierras> alguien sabe hablar español???
<tierras> es solo para ayudarme
<darius12_> tierras: look at #kubuntu-es ?
<Dr_willis_AAO> You may need  the newer nvidia-glx driver/version
<tierras> si
<Dr_willis_AAO> I was thinking the 8600 used nvidia-glx, and the 9600 used nvidia-glx-new
<tierras> pero
<tierras> me salto eso
<tierras> saben el otro ubuntu o como sea
<tierras> ??
<kaddi> i complained about a total reset of my desktop/window settings after logging back in. This happened to me for a couple more times in the last few days and by now i'm pretty convinced, that it is due to the screensaver package.
<kaddi> i installed kscreensaver, kscreensaver-xsavers and kscreensaver-xsaver-extra
<tierras> yo?
<tierras> digo
<tierras> my?
<Dr_willis_AAO> moo?
<tierras> 66
<tierras> 99
<diego_> alguien sabe ablar castellano!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????????????????????
<diego_> o
<diego_> español
<kaddi> !es |diego_
<ubottu> diego_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Dr_willis_AAO> N Boblo
<Dr_willis_AAO> No Hoblo
<diego_> gracias
<diego_> ubottu:gracias
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gracias
<michal__> hello
<michal__> what is the command for restricted package installation ?
<Slartibartfast> michal__: start you package manager
<Slartibartfast> edit sources
<michal__> k
<michal__> and ?
<giarca> michal__: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<bazhang> oof
<michal__> its installing now :)
<michal__> and one other thing...i have some sites that cannot be opened...
<Slartibartfast> yeah .. thats also possible :-P
<michal__> it can be a matter of java or something?
<Slartibartfast> what sites ? ..... get an error?
<giarca> an example?
<michal__> for example its my homebanking site
<michal__> im loggin and get the info that the site isnt fully loaded...
<Slartibartfast> maybe thats Internet Explorer only ...... some sites are like that .... thank MS for that
<michal__> when i was using Win with Firefox i was login at it without any probs
<Slartibartfast> OK
<Slartibartfast> maybe the site indeed uses java for some athentication
<Slartibartfast> *authentication
<michal__> im working at that bank, whole service is based on Java
<bazhang> user-agent-switcher firefox plugin sometimes works
<Slartibartfast> then you should check if java is installed
<bazhang> id as ie8/vista while in firefox
<Slartibartfast> michal__: apt-cache search lets you see a lot of java related packages .....
<Slartibartfast> apt-cache search java
<Slartibartfast> like sun-java6-plugin
<Slartibartfast> install with sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<Slartibartfast> and restart your browser
<gerard_> first time on line?
<michal__> its java 6
<michal__> installed with restricted packages
<Slartibartfast> OK ...
<Slartibartfast> see if that site works now
<michal__> maybe some component is missing :/
<michal__> nope
<Slartibartfast> so the firefox plugin is also installed?
<michal__> hmm, i dont think so...
<michal__> how can i get those?
<Slartibartfast> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<michal__> should i reboot after that ?
<Slartibartfast> nooooo
<Slartibartfast> just restart your browser
<michal__> k
<AlexZion> hi everyone ..., I have a little problem when I switch off my computer ...
<AlexZion> every goes well until the end , but the display remains on with the kubuntu logo on it ...
<michal__> still nothing...
<michal__> site not fully loaded
<Slartibartfast> sorry michal__ not really know what else you can try
<michal__> it happends when im entering my loggin and pin
<michal__> its probobly a matter of using any other OS then win :(
<term1nat0r> hello! is anybody who can speek in Russian? :)
<Slartibartfast> not unthinkable the site is checking what kind of OS you use
<michal__> i dont know what to do ...
<bazhang> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<michal__> im not going to downgrade to win again
<Slartibartfast> Maybe you can run qinxp in a virtualbox
<Slartibartfast> winxp
<term1nat0r> thanks
<Slartibartfast> thats how i also use some websites which are IE only .... (or windows only)
<Dr_willis_AAO> ive seen sites do stupid things whenthe 'user agent' in the browsers are set to other  things. :)
<Dr_willis_AAO> but most are not 'ie' only - they just want you to think that. :)
<Dr_willis_AAO> Unless of course they are usng activex or other stuff like that.
<michal__> hmm, im gonna try that
<Slartibartfast> michal__: if you type in the address bar "about:plugins" you see the java plugin(s)
<sven_> hello all, I have update to kde 4.2 but now my local language and english are "messed up", some features are in the local language, other in english, how can I fix this?
<tata> salut all
<tata> h
<cuznt> this is my flash error
<cuznt> Error: getPlayer().playRadio is not a function
<cuznt> Source File: http://www.hos.com/libJS/FlashBridge.js
<cuznt> Line: 37
<tata> h
<tata> h
<tata> h
<Dr_willis_AAO> hmm
<cuznt> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cuznt> hhe
<cuznt> not that one
<remaXlo> hi!
<timahvo1> what is the kde equivalent of gnome-do ?
<remaXlo> i have installed ubuntu (8.10) and want to switch to kubuntu
<remaXlo> but the official FAQ only mentions intructions that apply to ubuntu < 8.10
<Dr_willis_AAO> Install kubuntu-desktop, pick kde at the KDM login.. there ya go
<Dr_willis_AAO> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<remaXlo> i.e., there seem not to be instructions for going from ubuntu 8.10 to kubuntu 8.10
<remaXlo> any ideas?
<Dr_willis_AAO> Its all the same..
<Dr_willis_AAO> install 'kubuntu-desktop' meta package.. and you will get the full kubuntu-desktop alongside the gnome ubuntu-desktop
<remaXlo> ok, thanks!!
<remaXlo> see ya!
<timahvo1> hi everybody am new to Kubuntu and was wondering if there are any good launchers out there along the lines of gnome-do
<timahvo1> anyone?
<michal__> im gonna just get the whole pack of plugins for the firefox
<sven_> hello, Some language settings are not ok in kde4.2, can someone help me?
<yowshi> i need msome help trying to reinstall my old drivers after a failed atempt to inastall the latest in thew 180.xx series?
<bazhang> install from nvidia site?
<Dr_willis_AAO> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Dr_willis_AAO> I recall some wiki pages on 'installing the latest' but ive never needed tto do so
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<kaddi> moin :)
<Laeborg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5200135&postcount=5 - im trying this, but when I try ./configure it says its missing the jack package, but apt-get says the jack package is the newest version
<Tm_T> Laeborg: you need -dev packages when compiling usually
<Laeborg> thank you Tm_T
<Laeborg> i need a package called pygtk-2.0, but i can't find it
<Laeborg> under apt-cache search
<Tm_T> Laeborg: python packages has python- in their names in Ubuntu
<Laeborg> ah okay
<Tm_T> Laeborg: so it would be python-gtk what you're looking for
<Tm_T> and -dev again if you're compiling
<Tm_T> Laeborg: add "2" to appropriate place
<Laeborg> python-gtk2-dev ?
<Laeborg> i can find that package
<amerigo> hello.... after a kde error signal11 .... my lower bar disappear....
<amerigo> kubunt 8.04
<Tm_T> Laeborg: "apt-cache search python | grep gtk | grep dev" gives me python-gtk2-dev
<Laeborg> yes installed that package - that works fine
<vbgunz> how do you restart the notification icon in the system tray? its stuck on something stupid thats been over ions ago :/
<noren> hi guys
<noren> need simple help !!
<noren> what is the name of the widget which shows all the runing program on the right hand corner of the panel
<Tm_T> noren: taskbar ?
<Tm_T> noren: task manager if you mean that one
<|zaphod|> 'lo
 * Slartibartfast waves towel ...... *zap*
<shadowhywind> does anyone have any ideas on how to change the desktop picture from the console?
<BluesKaj> shadowhywind, why ?
<shadowhywind> BluesKaj: I have this "bad" idea that whenever my CPU's stay above 100% for x amount of time, my wallpaper will change to something(red) as a signal of Hay idiot look at me!
<wathek> hello all
<Guest72942> brasileiro?
<Jan|> what can I do with KDE I can't do with GNOME ?
<wathek> where can I find Qt 4.5 RC1 I mean in which repo ?
<BluesKaj> shadowhywind , then there's something else amiss with your system. Wallpaper should be the least of your worries.
<BluesKaj> !pt | Guest72942
<ubottu> Guest72942: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<shadowhywind> BluesKaj: my system is fine, its more when I am programming, and I screw up a loop, hehe. Eclipse for somereason doesn't end the program before I run it again
<BluesKaj> maybe eclipse is the problem
<vbgunz> anyone knopw how I can reset my notification icon in the system tray?
<BluesKaj> vbgunz,  in adept/sources/edit software sources/updates
<vbgunz> does suspending to ram or disk work for anyone here after following a guide or something? I can never suspend successfully... has anyone been able to do so with the help of a guide or tool or something?
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: was that message really meant for me?
<vbgunz> how does that fix the notification icon?
<BluesKaj> check the box
<vbgunz> ok, will check it out, am upgrading right now with apt-get... one sec
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, then update
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: so, doing that fixes the notification trouble I am having OR the suspend issue I was talking about?
<vbgunz> I head the suspend was fixed in 2.6.29 I believed but not even jaunty would ship with it :/
<vbgunz> ok, I'll try it now, am done upgrading
<koperton> hi guys :)
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: nothing there to check, everything is checked :/
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: I pressed reset, and nothing happened :(
<BluesKaj> hmm, it used to work
<BluesKaj> ok , try the widget route , vbgunz
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: hmmm. the notification is embedded into the system tray...
<vbgunz> damn, I killed knotify4 just to see what would happen. well, the icon in the system tray is still there
<BluesKaj> sry, vbgunz, guess i've forgotten how i fixed it ...it was a while ago
<vbgunz> no problem, better than no idea :)
<vbgunz> or worse (it works for me)
<BluesKaj> yeah
<vbgunz> holy cow, I pulled the notification itself off the tray and crashed plasma
<vbgunz> heh, but the icon is gone now
<koperton> xD
<BluesKaj> yeah, vbgunz plasma still blacks out sometimes if i run an app in wine
<BluesKaj> it doesn't crash , just gives me black wallpaper
<amerigo> hello.... after a kde error signal11 .... my lower bar disappear.... I can't access to programm and setting ... Kubuntu 8.04
<_Myself_> hey
<_Myself_> what did you do to get that error?
<amerigo> i was browsing some web pages... about "script and scripting"
<amerigo> _Myself_: but nothing in particular
<_Myself_> yes it doesn't seem to be the problem
<_Myself_> maybe you can get your bar back by starting kcontrol?
<amerigo> _Myself_: what sound i do?
<amerigo> _Myself_: what should i do?
<_Myself_> Press Alt+F2
<_Myself_> and start kcontrol
<_Myself_> I don't have KDE any more, so I can't give you a step by step instruction
<_Myself_> but maybe it's enough to reactivate it
<amerigo> ok
<amerigo> done
<_Myself_> did it work?
<ActionParsnip1> amerigo: if you are using kde and missing your bottom bar, run plasma
<thedark> Hello everyone.  Firefox crashes whenever I try to make a youtube video fullscreen, here is the error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/124261/
<shadeslayer> i want to find a way to reset everything
<shadeslayer> in kubuntu
<amerigo> _Myself_: I'm trying to see but setting seems to be right
<amerigo> ActionParsnip1: Plasma?
<ActionParsnip1> amerigo: the bottom bar in kde 4 is called plasma, in 3.5 its called kicker
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: rename ~/.kde and reboot
<shadeslayer> uh thatll change just my DE
<amerigo> ok ... but I have done
<shadeslayer> basically CPU scaling is disabled
<amerigo> thank you... setting seems to be right ... but i have resored defoult
<shadeslayer> ive tried everything
<shadeslayer> but cant start it
<cuznt> ok i installed opera and the flash works on there. it is also listed in my firefox programs. but when i go to use it in firefox, or seamonkey or epiphany it will not work
<cuznt> kde 4.2
<julian_> hello everyone, i have a problem with my ubuntu 8.10. always that i wnat to turn up or down the volume, the volume doesnt change
<fillip> hello, I would like to start a new session like kmenu -> new session but I don't know the dcop function. Can anyone help me?
<cuznt> i tried the adobe link as directed, but it would not let me install it as I have the latest version
<fillip> Where I can find the applet for starts a new session?
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: i cant get CPU frequency scaling enabled
<shadeslayer> kpowersave wont scale
<BluesKaj> cuznt , install flashplugin-nonfree
<ActionParsnip1> cuznt: are you 32bit or 64bit?
<cuznt> 32 bit
<cuznt> it is all installed
<ActionParsnip1> cuznt: you could get the tar.gz from www.adobe.com and put it in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<cuznt> along with swf players every possible suggestion with synaptic was installed
<cuznt> i did that action it told me i had the latest player
<ActionParsnip1> cuznt: uninstall the swfplayer and stuff like that, gnash too, if you have multiple flash stuffs they conflict and you get nothing
<cuznt> ok i will try thanks
<wyginwys> hi I have a question
<wyginwys> I have Kubuntu 8.10 with KDE4.2
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: any idea??
<BluesKaj> aha cuznt, there's anew version of flashplugin-nonfree, that's been fixed to run with latest FF ..and i agree with ActionParsnip1...flashplayers do nothing for you except create probs
<wyginwys> I have been using Kubuntu since 2+ years and do necessary upgrades when it is available on repos
<BluesKaj> flashplugis are a diff strory
<cuznt> i did not know that.
<wyginwys> after upgrading from KDE3 to KDE4 I faced with problems
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: its not something ive ever looked into, i just let cool n quiet do its thing. hence why i buy amd
<wyginwys> I hoped KDE 4.2 will solve my problems but it didnt
<BluesKaj> cuznt, have you been updating your sources ?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<wyginwys> Now X server crashes all the time
<shadeslayer> i have intel
<cuznt> updating as in how
<wyginwys> I mean
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: it was working fine for 2 weeks
<shadeslayer> ^^
<wyginwys> I face 4-5 crashes daily
<shadeslayer> :O
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: what has changed since? new kernel maybe?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> i have no idea
<wyginwys> I installed other desktop envs like xubuntu and gnome
<wyginwys> but my problem still goes on
<shadeslayer> me too
<shadeslayer> ><
<ActionParsnip1> wyginwys: its not for everyone, mine crashed too. kwin has never liked me. I use fluxbox
<ActionParsnip1> kde yes, kwin no thank you
<wyginwys> should i use fluxbox?
<ActionParsnip1> wyginwys: its worth a try
<wyginwys> neither gnome nor xubuntu helped me
<ActionParsnip1> wyginwys: you can always remove it if you dislike
<wyginwys> I know
<bazhang> or lxde
<wyginwys> ActionParsnip1: did you try gnome or xubuntu and faced the similar problems?
<ActionParsnip1> wyginwys: ive always use kde through all my linux systems
<ActionParsnip1> blame mandrake for that :)
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> i m starting Jaunty now
<ActionParsnip1> i havent tried gnome but i tried xfce and it was ok
<shadeslayer> XFCE is good
<shadeslayer> GNOME is in between KDE and XFCE
<wyginwys> xfce is crashing too on my machine
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> the alpha cd is bad i think
<shadeslayer> brb
<wyginwys> IMO this must be a problem with X server
<ActionParsnip1> i tried jaunty, and it kinda sucked so i jumped back to intrepid
<ActionParsnip1> wyginwys: log a bug
<ActionParsnip1> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ActionParsnip1> !bug 2
<ActionParsnip1> !bug1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bug1
<wyginwys> ActionParsnip1: need to read lots of pages etc etc, so I prefer  staying with pains
<ActionParsnip1> wyginwys: pages?
<wyginwys> pages of bugs' site
<ActionParsnip1> wyginwys: true, thats why i wait a few months after a release to get a groovy install
<wyginwys> need to find similar bugs before reporting a new bug
<ActionParsnip1> wyginwys: it will be marked as duplicate if it is, just log it
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: any idea how to enable CPU frequency scaling
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, what do you want to do , defeat scaling ?
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/11/04/enabling-cpu-frequency-scaling/
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> doesnt work
<shadeslayer> tried previously
<shadeslayer> ><
<shadeslayer> this too http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=248867&page=1
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: its gutsy but it may fly: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/cpu-scaling-in-gutsy-595066/
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, I just removed powernowd to get my cpu to work at full speed
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> well ill like to use kpowersave on battery
<BluesKaj> oh , laptops
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> well the thing is that the module wont load now
<shadeslayer> it loaded earlier
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: if you modprobe it manually, do you get errors?
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: http://pastebin.com/d454b3bb1
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> with speedstep
<carpii> if i want to create one big fat32 partition on a usb stick, what sort of partition should i create ?  extended or primary?
<shadeslayer> but with the general command no
<shadeslayer> the acpi one
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-531197.html
<draik_> Is Jaunty's appearance to be the same as Intrepid with KDE4.2?
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: ask in kubuntu+1
<draik_> 10-4
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip1> tthere too
<draik_> It redirects, so no biggie
<ActionParsnip1> shabba
<draik_> I'm really curious as to what is causing my desktop to freeze and lose the Internet connection from time to time.
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: when it goes bad, run dmesg | tail
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: you'll see whats going on hopefully
<draik_> OK. I'll have to do that when I get back to it. Thanks.
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: http://pastebin.com/d67f4225c
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: you may have to compile some stuff to get it working. like the modules for scaling maybe
<shadeslayer> ojk
<shadeslayer> *ok
<shadeslayer> im free
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<shadeslayer> my exams just got over today
<WaltzingAlong> carpii: primary
<carpii> thanks :)
<thedark> is it possible to use kubuntu 8.10 with kde 3?
<thedark> if so, how can I got back?
<shadeslayer> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: ?
<gernot> hello, since kde4.2 i have to reload my xmodmap everytime after waking up my suspended laptop. does somebody know what changed there (since 4.1 and before) and if there is a fix?
<ActionParsnip1> gernot: maybe if you put them in /etc/X11/Xmodmap it will be ran when x starts
<ActionParsnip1> gernot: standby /hibernate is hard to get nice
<WaltzingAlong> thedark: not through standard packages
<WaltzingAlong> thedark: but yes you could install on your computer whatever you wanted
<thedark> how?
<thedark> ??
<WaltzingAlong> thedark: probably more work than you want and it would not be standard "kubuntu 8.10"; grab the src, install from there
<thedark> ugh you are right
<thedark> forget it
<thedark> time to try a new distro
<WaltzingAlong> otherwise, if you want kde3 then you do not want kubuntu 8.10
<thedark> yeah I screwed up
<chairman> hey guys what's been going on
<WaltzingAlong> thedark: other distro like kubuntu 8.04 ? :D
<thedark> but I am a casual user, if there is an update button I click it
<thedark> yeah can I downgrade?
<thedark> is that possible?
<chairman> i want to know how to make the ring spin on ring switcher
<thedark> 8.04 was great
<thedark> firefox wasn't crashing
<thedark> videos didn't skip
<thedark> then this new version came and everything went to hell
<thedark> from 7.10, when I started with Kubuntu, things just got better
<shadeslayer> please can i curse once
<WaltzingAlong> thedark: as far as i know there is not a "downgrade" option but it could be forced. it would be better to install fresh. (luckily you partitioned to make that really easy, /home on its own partition so / could be formatted)
<WaltzingAlong> thedark: how about turning off the "desktop effects"?
<thedark> I did already
<shadeslayer> generic curse
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: its alive,its alive
<shadeslayer> i mean it works works
<shadeslayer> OMG
<shadeslayer> everything works
<shadeslayer> ><
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: what did you have to do?
 * shadeslayer is happy with *buntu for the first time
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: powernowd i think
<shadeslayer> ><
<thedark> ugh it is just such a hassle backing up everything and then reinstalling Skype, Mnemosyne, the video players, flash, dvd support...ughhhhhhhhhhh
<thedark> not to mention the install process itself
<thedark> I was so happy with Kubuntu
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: whats the command to kill Apt
<thedark> I have been pure linux for close to a year now
<ActionParsnip1> thedark: you should have a backup anyway
<thedark> well, I use VMware
<shadeslayer> :)
<thedark> and not until
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: ps -ef | grep apt
<shadeslayer> i use vm ware for alphas and betas
<thedark> now have I been so frustrated that I felt I really had to abandon a distro
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> doesnt work
<bazhang> its not that bad
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: why do you wanna kill apt?
<shadeslayer> i wanted to install a deb file
<thedark> I left puppy for kubuntu because it was limited, not because it was crashing or videos weren't playing right
<ActionParsnip1> thedark: not all distros are for everyone
<shadeslayer> and it says close other package managers
<thedark> yeah but I loved Kubuntu!
<WaltzingAlong> hence multiple distros
<shadeslayer> :)
<bazhang> other distro support = crickets
<shadeslayer> lol
<thedark> its like being married for years and then your wife becomes a scientologist
<shadeslayer> ubuntu has good support
<shadeslayer> :)
<thedark> ok I know that
<ActionParsnip1> gentoo has good support too :)
<shadeslayer> but kubuntu is faster
<thedark> I chose Ubuntu because I need the help, I don't know about the computers
<shadeslayer> in support
<thedark> and Kubuntu is easy to use
<shadeslayer> yeah,similar to windows
<thedark> that is why I am upset over the prospect of changing
<thedark> I was so happy with 8.04
<bazhang> the sooner you start the sooner it will happen
<draik_> I've been using Kubuntu as of June 1, 2006
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: any idea? i think it was a long command ;)
<draik_> I've had my issues, but nothing too major
<bazhang> then dont upgrade when it first comes out
<thedark> then I upgraded and had to do a clean install after it broke my system (thanks), then things were crashing so I had to turn off all effects etc., and the firefox/video problems still persist now
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: fluxbuntu is faster still :)
<thedark> it is just a pain
<wathek> I need to get qt 4.5 rc1 which is in the jaunty repos is it possible to add the jaunty repos to my kubuntu intrepid to update qt ?
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: why do you want to kill apt?
<shadeslayer> :|
<shadeslayer> told you
<thedark> bazhang: yeah I know that now
<ActionParsnip1> !jaunty | wathek
<ubottu> wathek: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<wathek> ok thanx
<shadeslayer> wanna install a deb file,deb file says another manager working
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: to install a deb: sudo dpkg -i <debfile>
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: make sure yuo have no package apps open, including apt which you can kill by pid using the command i gave you
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: if that fails use:
<ActionParsnip1> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<shadeslayer> yeah thats the one
<shadeslayer> ><
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: apt isnt running, it just forgot to unlock the packages
<thedark> if I have video problems in Kubuntu 8.10, will the same be true in Xubuntu or Ubuntu(gnome)?
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> yayy
<bazhang> thedark, try them out and see
<ActionParsnip1> thedark: possibly, each DE handles stuff differently but the drivers willl be identical
<thedark> ugh, so much fun
 * shadeslayer gets back to writing the proposal for the LUG
<thedark> LiveCD time
<shadeslayer> :)
<ActionParsnip1> livecd is mint
<thedark> I haven't burned a cd since 7.10
<thedark> that is how content I was
<shadeslayer> :)
<thedark> I feel like I am getting divorced
<shadeslayer> i order one
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> free ones
 * ActionParsnip1 uses minimal
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> love the stickers
<thedark> now I am going to burn Xubuntu, Mandriva
<ActionParsnip1> saves downloading a cd, then downloading updates for the stuff you just installed
<shadeslayer> though they should change to new ones
<ActionParsnip1> mandriva is niiiice
<shadeslayer> :)
<thedark> well I am told Mandriva and Ubuntu had the best Asian language input support
<ActionParsnip1> thedark: i'd imagine they all have different implementations
<thedark> another headache I look forward to facing when I switch
<shadeslayer> why doesnt canonical change to smaller,powerbuntu stickers
<ActionParsnip1> could try fedora or suse or even slackware
<shadeslayer> like the ones windows uses
<thedark> I get it setup here
<thedark> and now, gotta do it again
<thedark> hoo freaking ray
<thedark> then that distro will update and I will hang myself
<shadeslayer> brb
<ActionParsnip1> top 10 distros by website visit http://paste.ubuntu.com/124294/
 * thedark ddts Kubuntu
<rad1game> всем привет
<ActionParsnip1> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<thedark> PCLinuxOs is still around?
<thedark> I thought that was discontinued
<thedark> that was my first real distro
<thedark> I loved it
<thedark> if it is still supported I will definitely try it out
<rad1game> <ActionParsnip1> thx
<ActionParsnip1> thedark: 2007 iso, im guessing its dead
<shadeslayer> :( the vbox installation hung up i think
<shadeslayer> oh no
<shadeslayer> it was completed
<shadeslayer> lol
<thedark> figures
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: dont forget the vbox group membership ;)
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> did it
<shadeslayer> bah jaunty wont start
<ActionParsnip1> did you md5 check your iso and check the cd once it was burned?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> using the ISO
<shadeslayer> on vbox
<ActionParsnip1> try using some boot options
<ActionParsnip1> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: how do i check a files actuall size??
<shadeslayer> as in disk sixe
<shadeslayer> *z
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: du -h <file>
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> all the ISO i was using were partially completed files
<shadeslayer> the actual file was in /home
<shadeslayer> ><
<shadeslayer> yayy
<shadeslayer> works
 * shadeslayer is off to try jaunty
<shadeslayer> hmm loading bar needs some work
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: if you md5'd you would see it as failed
<shadeslayer> yeah
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: as you would have md5 tested the wrong file
<shadeslayer> no it works
<shadeslayer> i actually suplied the worng file
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: the md5 isnt their for a laugh, its essential to know what you have downloaded is EXACTLY right
<shadeslayer> *wrong
<shadeslayer> yeah i know
<draik_> ActionParsnip1: I'm back into my desktop install as opposed to the Jaunty LiveCD. Current last entry in 'dmesg | tail' is "eth0: no IPv6 routers present"
<draik_> Desktop froze :(
<draik_> Here we go again
<shadeslayer> draik_: it works
<shadeslayer> jaunty
<draik_> shadeslayer: What was it?
<shadeslayer> wrong ISO ><
<draik_> LOL. Walter Talks Fast?
<shadeslayer> hehe
<draik_> Woohoo, frozen at login
<draik_> Rebooting again
<shadeslayer> no i actually had partially downloaded ISO's
<shadeslayer> 60 MB
<shadeslayer> 65 MB
<draik_> That would do it
<draik_> You have about a tenth of the CD.
<draik_> Rather, ISO
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> btw how do i change my usplash image
<draik_> How do I uninstall nepomukservices?
<shadeslayer> i want to change it to ubuntu's splash image,i have splshy
<draik_> dmesg | tail is "nepomukservices[5982]: segfault at 4 ip b7da87e2 sp bfcaf2a0 error 4 in libQtCore.so.4.4.3[b7d55000+225000]"
<draik_> How do I remove/uninstall nepomukservices? Or at the very least, get it fixed?
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: dpkg -l | grep nepo
<draik_> ActionParsnip1: Nothing listed
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: then its not installed, it is part of some other package
<draik_> :(
<_Myself_> seems like its part of libplasma2.0-cli
<_Myself_> *-cil
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: appears to be part of network manager
<draik_> Off hand, does anyone know of a good translation app? I want to learn a few different languages. Mostly greetings, thanks, you're welcome, yes/no, etc.
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: try this: http://localhost:8181/server/index.html
<ActionParsnip1> http://dev.nepomuk.semanticdesktop.org/wiki/UsageProblems
<Bauldrick> I lost the top toolbar in all my applications after upgrade - how can I get back to default?
<_Myself_> http://babelfish.yahoo.com/
<draik_> ActionParsnip1: That first link was dead (localhost); Page Cannot Be Displayed
<ActionParsnip1> NEPOMUK brings together researchers, industrial software developers, and representative industrial users, to develop a comprehensive solution for extending the personal desktop into a collaboration environment which supports both the personal information management and the sharing and exchange across social and organizational relations.
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: i'm just getting it off their site
<draik_> The last tool is great, but too bad it's for a Mac
<emad> hello
<draik_> How do I uninstall the network manager?
<draik_> kNetworkManager?
<emad> i don,t know
<cuznt> did yours stop working/
<cuznt> mine did on my other hard drive
<sorset> hi , can i use middle clcik of mouse for page up and down like winodes?paste instead ...
<avminx> .
<draik_> How do I go about uninstalling the current network manager being mauled to death by nepomuk?
<cuznt> after uninstalling the swf gnash etc garbage... i rebooted my pc. now my etho will not connect
<cuznt> i am on my other harddrive now
<avminx> can I speak here?
<draik_> avminx: Yes
<cuznt> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<avminx> hehe
<avminx> ok
<draik_> Most likely, but not really ;)
<cuznt> why is nepomuk mauling it
<ActionParsnip1> cuznt: ifconfig eth0   do you have an ip address?
<avminx> bye ;-)
<draik_> cuznt: dmesg | tail is "nepomukservices[5982]: segfault at 4 ip b7da87e2 sp bfcaf2a0 error 4 in libQtCore.so.4.4.3[b7d55000+225000]"
<cuznt> i do not have to enter it manually
<draik_> I have just lost Internet connection on the desktop :(
<cuznt> after a reboot draik?
<draik_> ppdev0: registered pardevice
<draik_> ppdev0: unregistered pardevice
<draik_> That's listed 3 times and then...
<cuznt> actionparsnip1 i actually made a new connection and deleted my old one.
<cuznt> that worked once but now...
<draik_> NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 16, Head 00000000 Count 00023bb3
<draik_> cuznt: That's what I got from dmesg | tail after I rebooted my system cuz it froze.
<cuznt> the one i am on now has no manually entered info either
<ActionParsnip1> cuznt: fine, as long as it flys. I dont use nm i think its garbage
<draik_> I have an IP listed in ifconfig, but that doesn't mean anything.
<cuznt> ok is there a way to use something else and install it from disk actionparsnip1 ?
<cuznt> i did use something else before when i was 3.5
<ActionParsnip1> cuznt: manually edit /etc/network/interfaces
<cuznt> right on draik i was trying to see if maybe our probs were related
<draik_> sudo ifconfig eth0 down && sudo ifconfig eth0 up doesn't do anything. I don't get an IP
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: its: sudo ifdown etho && sudo ifup eth0
<ActionParsnip1> you get the idea
<ActionParsnip1> my typing sucks today
<draik_> ActionParsnip1: sudo ifdown eth0 = ifdown: interface eth0 not configured
<cuznt> ok i have pulled /etc/network/interfaces | # The loopback network interface  auto lo iface lo inet loopback # The primary network interface auto eth0
<draik_> ActionParsnip1: sudo ifup eth0 = Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: do you see the device in: ifconfig
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: try adding an entry for it in your /etc/network/interfaces
<emad> hello
<emad> how are you
<cuznt> both my /etc/network/interfaces are identical
<draik_> Yes
<blackflag> !akonadi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about akonadi
<emad> draik
<emad> are you ok
<draik_> ActionParsnip1: Just add 'eth0' to the list?
<draik_> Nothing else after that?
<emad> ok
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: something like:
<ActionParsnip1> auto eth0
<ActionParsnip1> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<draik_> Got it
<emad> i like what
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: you will need to run: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<draik_> Leave iface lo alone, right?
<cuznt> auto eth0  #iface eth0 inet dhcp
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: yes, leave that
<cuznt> is mine action do i need to delete the # ?
<draik_> cuznt: Why would I comment out that line?
<ActionParsnip1> cuznt: the # makes it a comment
<draik_> cuznt: Remove the hash
<ActionParsnip1> cuznt: if you remove it, it will be read
<cuznt> so leave it in there?
<cuznt> or remove it.. that is what mine reads on both /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip1> cuznt: remove the #
<draik_> Sorry for the 3-line flood.. cuznt, this is what you want to have...
<cuznt> ty
<draik_> auto eth0
<ActionParsnip1> cuznt: pastebin the file if you wish
<draik_> iface lo inet loopback
<cuznt> okey dokey
<draik_> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: pastebin the file if you wish
<draik_> ActionParsnip1: I did as you instructed and I still don't have 'net access. No IP
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: did you restart networking?
<draik_> Yup
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: ok, do you see eth0 in ifconfig?
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: you may want to check the output of: sudo lshw -C network
<cuznt> in old kde there was sudo kate how can i edit my /etc/network/interfaces as root?
<ActionParsnip1> cuznt: kdesudo kate /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip1> cuznt: sudo kate is incorrect
<cuznt> ty
<draik_> ActionParsnip1: What am I looking for in the output?
<draik_> eth0 seems fine
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: does it have an ip address
<draik_> ActionParsnip1: Nope
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: ok is the cable connected ok and do you have flashing lights on the interface?
<draik_> ActionParsnip1: It's a light show like Vegas
<draik_> ActionParsnip1: I'm going to restart the computer and see if maybe that takes better effect on the situation.
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: maybe
<draik_> BRB... breakfast has just been set on the table. Be back in a few minutes.
<tuxi> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart should have been sufficient
<ActionParsnip1> tuxi: weirder things have happened at sea
<bewbie1> hi all together
<bewbie1> i am new at (or in??) linux and need a litte help with a stupid thing
<bazhang> bewbie1, please ask
<bewbie1> i want that this symbol "^" apears hitting the button once
<bewbie1> i hope my englich ist understandable
<bazhang> ^ <--that?
<bewbie1> yeah
<bazhang> shft 6 on US kb
<bewbie1> i have to hit the button twice an the symbol apears one time, that means i have to hit the button 4 times for ^^
<ActionParsnip1> shift 6 on a UK keyboard too
<bewbie1> no, german keayboard
<bazhang> of course :)
<bazhang> xmodmap?
<ActionParsnip1> we knew it was german didnt we
<bewbie1> uh? why? is this a a german specific question?
<bewbie1> XD
<ActionParsnip1> bewbie1: try th ekey in the topp left according to this: http://www.aufgehts.com/images/German_Keyboard.png
<bewbie1> sorry i dont understand ActionParsnip1 the top left key is the key that i mean, or do you mean YZ"
<bewbie1> ?
<ActionParsnip1> bewbie1: im just going by that image
<whabo>  whenever i move anything on the screen ( any application/window) the screen does crazy with lines and hiccups alot
<draik_> Ok, I'm back.
<whabo> i think it is a problem with the graphics driver .
<shadeslayer> hi how do i spcifically update my kernel??
<whabo> my screen is going crazy :(
<casimodo> #ubuntu-fr
<shadeslayer> !kernel> shadeslayer
<ubottu> shadeslayer, please see my private message
<draik_> ActionParsnip1: The 'net was dropped much sooner this time around. I didn't even get the first package.
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: read dmesg to see whats happening as well as other ubuntu logs
<draik_> ppdev0: registered pardevice
<draik_> ppdev0: unregistered pardevice
<draik_> I have that listed 3 times
<shadeslayer> so??
<shadeslayer> how do i update my kernel??
<bazhang> shadeslayer, why are you crossposting? the same helpers are in both channels
<bazhang> !crosspost
<ubottu> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> well i couldnt get a answer as per my requirements
<bazhang> shadeslayer, do as ikonia suggested
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> so no other option
<draik_> An online search kept pointing to some form of scanner so I disconnected my 2 printers, one of which has scanning properties.
<draik_> I think that did it
<draik_> I think it didn't like one of my printers being on the network
<draik_> Odd, but whatever. I HAVE INTERNET ON MY DESKTOP!
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: sweet
<ActionParsnip1> maybe it takes time to come up
<draik_> I can do without that printer on the network. I have it sync'd via USB anyway. It was just for the others, which honestly don't use it
<draik_> Now, once the updates are done, I hope that I can stop my computer from freezing.
<shadeslayer> bazhang: well how do i set UUID??
<bazhang> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<draik_> ActionParsnip1: Thanks a bunch for your eth0 assistance. Greatly appreciated.
<draik_> I'm on package 67 of 1677. Not bad considering the download will be done in about 35 minutes
<Topsu> i'd like to do a video player but what program should i use for that???????
<draik_> The one thing I always love about the help in this channel is that I'm always getting help and I learn a bunch of commands to further see the issue and find the root of the problem. Thanks all.
<bazhang> !players | Topsu
<ubottu> Topsu: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Topsu> but i want to do my one
<bazhang> which one
<Topsu> video player
<bazhang> Topsu, see the list above?
<Topsu> yes
<bazhang> Topsu, there are several listed there
<Topsu> but i want to create a video player
<bazhang> Topsu, code one or compile one and why
<Topsu> just for fun
<bazhang> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<whabo> topsu do you know programming languages?
<bazhang> !b-e
<draik_> If all goes well, I'm going to play me a round of golf. I haven't played in a while due to weather, but today seems like a good time (if all goes well).
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: np man, its fun troubleshooting stuff
<Topsu> c++ , html. java-script
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: also build my own knowledge
<bazhang> Topsu, install build-essential
<Topsu> ok
<draik_> ActionParsnip1: I agree. I just wish I knew the commands like you so that I can better begin looking into issues.
<Topsu> sudo apt-get install build-essential??
<draik_> Topsu: Yes
<ActionParsnip1> Topsu: i'd contact other video player teams for someadvice
<draik_> slowly but surely, I'll get things down and live happily ever after with my Kubuntu OS.
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: its taken me a while, it comes with time
<minialter> tes
<shadeslayer> bazhang: one more thing,i want to enable the loading bar
<shadeslayer> how do i do that??
<draik_> I've been using Kubuntu for almost 3 years. I hope to know more each day and better my troubleshooting skills
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: do you mean the bootsplash when linux first loads?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: keep plugging dude
<shadeslayer> also how to change it
<shadeslayer> like the ones on kubuntu-look.org
<shadeslayer> kde-look.orf
<shadeslayer> *g
<shadeslayer> ><
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: add 'quiet' to your boot options
<ActionParsnip1> !bootsplash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash
<ActionParsnip1> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<shadeslayer> its ro quiet splash
<ActionParsnip1> !splash
<ubottu> To change your KDE splash screen go to KMenu -> System Settings -> Splash Screen
<shadeslayer> not the KDE splash,the usplash thing
<ActionParsnip1> then the first link is for you
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: its already ro quiet splash there
<shadeslayer> ok
<dromer> hi all, I just replaced my motherboard and videocard of my htpc, I had a geforce2mx in it, but now I have a radeon rv100, I tried using the ati-driver, but it's not working, fglrx doesn't work either
<shadeslayer> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-11-generic root=UUID=45651cf8-bc61-4f39-85e9-f059feaf267f ro quiet splash i8042.nomux=1
<shadeslayer> do i change it to
<shadeslayer> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-11-generic root=UUID=45651cf8-bc61-4f39-85e9-f059feaf267f  quiet splash i8042.nomux=1
<draik_> ActionParsnip1: Would you know of a site that has all of the commands for troubleshooting and running apps via CLI?
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: i'd just look at what you wanna do specifically, rather than "What can I do?" think "how can i do <something>?"
<dromer> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: but you can do anything in cli that you can do in gui (except flash in websites)
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: so??
<draik_> ActionParsnip1: Think google will give a good search result for "how can I do everything?"
<ActionParsnip1> id be more specific
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: is the scond line perfect??
<draik_> everything humanly possible?
<shadeslayer> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-11-generic root=UUID=45651cf8-bc61-4f39-85e9-f059feaf267f quiet splash i8042.nomux=1
<bazhang> !rute
<shadeslayer> ?
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-848248.html
<draik_> system froze :(
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> draik_: low specs??
<draik_> Oh well, I'm a step closer to fixing this system.
<draik_> shadeslayer: You mean the desktop specs?
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: well is that line all right??
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: anything you can do on your system, web browse, burn cds encode / decode audio, watch video
<shadeslayer> draik_: yeah
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: sure, that should give you the image at boot
<shadeslayer> ok thanks
<draik_> 3.2GHz P4, 4GB RAM, 1TB HDD, 256 nVidia video card... what else?
<shadeslayer> brb
<shadeslayer> :O
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: if it freezes run dmesg | tail
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: are you using stock cooling or do you have something decent?
<draik_> Stock
<ActionParsnip1> ok then id install some app to watch cpu temp, see if its heat
<draik_> As a matter of fact, I've even reapplied some heatsink compound yesterday in case the CPU is overheating.
<ActionParsnip1> stock cooling is only just good enough usually
<draik_> True
<draik_> I'm going to Best Buy today to buy some stuff, I'll see what they have to cool down my CPU, just in case.
<archangel2387> Hi everybody i need help with my wifi card. i tried several tutorials on the ubuntu wiki but it doesnt work
<draik_> Doubt they'll have much, but I have to go there for something anyway.
<draik_> I'm going to use VT1 right now. I hope that works out better than the GUI
<archangel2387> when i put iwconfig i cant see my atheros card
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: if the temperature your cpu is hitting is acceptable it should be ok
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: check your ram is healthy and run an fsck on your drive while you sleep
<archangel2387> i check the driver and it seem to be activate and working
<rainer> hi all
<draik_> dmesg doesn't tell me anything right now about the freeze. Seems like it's all OK. (odd)
<rainer> i have a little question
<ActionParsnip1> !hi | rainer
<ubottu> rainer: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ActionParsnip1> ask away rainer
<rainer> how  to make a script in boot option on kde?
<ActionParsnip1> rainer: you can add the script (or symlink) in ~/.kde/Autostart
<ActionParsnip1> !autorun
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autorun
<rainer> this is my shell command " sudo hdparm -B127 /dev/sdb"
<ActionParsnip1> !autostart
<ubottu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. In KDE 3.X the package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete KDE 3.X guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<rainer> how to convert this in a scrpt?
<ActionParsnip1> rainer: you can add that to  /etc/hdparm.conf
<draik_> Strange. I lost Internet through CLI and dmesg | tail doesn't say anything about it
<rainer> try it..
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: that means the kernel didnt react to the loss, ccheck other logs
<draik_> Last thing mentioned was "nvidie 0000:01:00.0" putting AGP V3 device into 8x mode"
<draik_> ActionParsnip1: Where else would I check?
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LinuxLogFiles
<arf> hi all
<ActionParsnip1> hi arf
<arf> hi
<arf> hi everybody
<arf> i need some help
<ActionParsnip1> arf: ask away
<draik_> ActionParsnip1: What was that command again for reading the error logs with | grep network ?
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: dmesg
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: those are the kernel logs
<arf> ActionParsnip i just installed kubuntu and i have a problem with the wifi driver
<arf> it seem to be working
<arf> but i cant connect
<arf> when i use iwconfig it looks like there is no wireless card
<ActionParsnip1> arf: then run lspci and it will identify all pci hardware, one line will identify the wireless chip
<ActionParsnip1> arf: you can websearch how to get it going
<ActionParsnip1> if its usb use  lsusb
<arf> i already tried it
<arf> the card is Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<arf> but the tutorials are not very easy to understand
<arf> and there is some errors
<arf> i tried for example to use ndiswrapper to install it
<arf> i installed wine but the windows driver setup bug after launching
<arf> so i cant get the .inf file to continue the training
<ActionParsnip1> arf: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-atheros-ar5007eg-or-ar242x-wireless-cards-may-be-other-models-working-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<arf> thx i'm reading it
<ubuntu_> hola a todos
<spicon> estooy conectado por primera vez con un live de kubuntu
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<spicon> migro
<spicon> gracias
<Machtin> !hotkeys
<ubottu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<draik_> ActionParsnip1: I lost the net on this one too. Odd. I'm going through the logs still...
<dragon_> Kubuntu 8.10 when fetching tpackage lists anything with Translation-en_US fails is that a problem?
<nilo> aee galera
<draik_> ActionParsnip1: eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0002, PHY status 786d, resetting..
<draik_> That's the last message in /var/log/messages
<nilo> so tem homem aqui
<Tm_T> !br | nilo
<ubottu> nilo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<nilo> #ubuntu-br
<nilo> every one speack english
<nilo> hello
<nilo> someone has instaled the vmware on the ubuntu
<ockonal> Hello guys
<nilo> somebare is from brazil
<nilo> oi andrea
<White_Pelican> when I insert a playable cd, and then open it in a new window, flac no longer shows up as an option. why?
<arf> thanks for all it's working now
<Machtin> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<Machtin> !shortcuts
<ubottu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<rodrigo> ola
<Machtin> hm
<rodrigo> e ai quem usa ubuntu ???
<bazhang> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<rodrigo> ola
 * genii sneaks bazhang a tasty cookie
<bazhang> yum! err apt!
<Machtin> okay.. sorry.. i don't get it.. where would i want to go, to assign a key(-combination) to launch a program for example?
<Machtin> "Keyboard Shortcuts" makes me have to choose a KDE-Component.. i just want to run a command
<draik_> Machtin: What is the command you want to make a shortcut?
<Machtin> draik_: for example launching my email-client
<Machtin> "claws-mail"
<draik_> Then you want to run an app, not a command.
<Machtin> okay, agreed, but i still don't get where
<draik_> Create a shortcut and set the keyboard shortcut within the settings.
<Machtin> hm, okay.. would that work with panel icons?
<Machtin> can't find where to set the shortcut there
<Machtin> draik_?
<shadeslayer> hey doesnt kubuntu have a utility to change usplash themes??
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: that line didnt work
<draik_> Machtin: No clue.
<shadeslayer> i still have to get the loading bar back
<shadeslayer> :(
<draik_> shadeslayer: Yes, I believe it is within System Settings
<dromer> hi all, I'm having trouble with some ati-related stuff, I have a Radeon RV100 and I can't get resolutions >1024x786, and I'm having trouble to figure out how to extend my screen over composite to my tv
<shadeslayer> no thats the KDE splash
<shadeslayer> i want the loading bar
<draik_> Oh, right.
<shadeslayer> :)
<draik_> Good question. I don't know
<shadeslayer> ;
<shadeslayer> ;)
<draik_> I can't say that's an inquiry on my mind at this point ;)
<shadeslayer> gnome has a startup manager
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> that manages these usplash images,but KDE has nothing
<draik_> I think my neighbors are going to call the asylum for my own reservation. Random outbursts of swearing to my computer and Internet connection.
<Machtin> draik_: kk, thanks anyway
<shadeslayer> :
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> haha
<draik_> A bit of an issue with there shift+0, huh?
<shadeslayer> swearing wont help
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> my hand keeps hitting enter
<shadeslayer> XD
<shadeslayer> btw is there a widget to measure temps?
<genii> shadeslayer: ksensors is one
<draik_> shadeslayer: I recall that there is one with Superkaramba
<draik_> Actually, quite a few
<shadeslayer> doesnt measure my GPU
<genii> Also Kima
<shadeslayer> where??
<shadeslayer> kde-look.org??
<draik_> Apps, I think
<shadeslayer> grrr,plasma crashed
<shadeslayer> :|
<dvheumen> hey everyone. I was wondering if there is someone else who's running KDE 4.2 and has a problem with the Application Launcher plasmoid, i.e. having a delay of > 1 sec. before actually showing the menu when being clicked.
<shadeslayer> yeah me
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> no wait not one sec
<shadeslayer> maybe a very short delay
<dvheumen> shadeslayer: so the menu shows immediately for you? ... I have *at least* a 1 second delay (no exageration :P)
<shadeslayer> really??
<shadeslayer> it shows almost immiediately
<dvheumen> yeah, and I haven't found out the reason yet
<shadeslayer> good luck
<dvheumen> yeah tnx :P
<shadeslayer> anyone know a utility in Kubuntu to change usplash images??
<shadeslayer> omg quassel is running horribly on kubuntu
<draik_> quassel? Is that the new IRC app?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> !quassel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quassel
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> :|
<shadeslayer> anyways
<shadeslayer> draik_: i couldnt find apps @ kde-look.org
<shadeslayer> draik_: could you paste the link here??
<john_> hey, having trouble with K3B not ripping mp3s at full quality
<shadeslayer> draik_: ?
<john_> my lame command starts with this "lame -h -V 1", but i still get some files coming out at less than 160kbps
<bazhang> shadeslayer, is this ubuntu or debian?
<shadeslayer> kubuntu,why??
<bazhang> shadeslayer, please paste.ubuntu.com with your sources.list
<shadeslayer> okies
<john_> any ideas
<OrEvA> Can anyone tell me the command to make gdm as default display manager... currently i have kdm as my default display manager
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/124376/
<shadeslayer> OrEvA: i think it was sudo -dpckg reconfigure *dm
<shadeslayer> something like that
<bazhang> shadeslayer, that was not the sources.list
<shadeslayer> oh that was my menu.lst
<shadeslayer> my bad
<shadeslayer> tired thats all
<bazhang> I will check it later
<shadeslayer> how do i find it??
<shadeslayer> no ill give it right now
<shadeslayer> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<shadeslayer> bazhang: how do i find the sources list??
<dvheumen> /etc/apt/sources.list
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> anyway to directly paste that file output to a site??
<eli_> hi guys, i need some help with wireless configuration
<shadeslayer> !wifi | el_
<ubottu> el_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> !wifi | eli_
<ubottu> eli_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shadeslayer> :P
<OrEvA> shadeslayer : this was my output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/124379/
<shadeslayer> bazhang: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/124382/
<shadeslayer> OrEvA: one moment
<john_> what the hell, why won't it k3b rip to the quality i'm specifying
<shadeslayer> OrEvA: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<shadeslayer> ><
<shadeslayer> choose gdm there
<shadeslayer> bazhang: why did you want my sources list??
<shadeslayer> :|
<GWild> has anyone experienced issues (Intrepix Ibex) with the system suddenly 'losing' the CD drive?
<shadeslayer> i wonder why he left
<OrEvA> shadeslayer : this was my output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/124386/
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> OrEvA: did you get a blue and grey window or just that text??
<shadeslayer> god i lost my kicker
<shadeslayer> it wont kick
<Stathis`> hey all
<OrEvA> shadeslayer : first i got yhe blue and grey window and then the text
<shadeslayer> and you chose gdm right
<john_> how long should a cd take to rip to high quality on a 3ghz machine with 4gb ram?
<shadeslayer> then logout>press alt+E>relogin
<OrEvA> shadeslayer : first i got yhe blue and grey window and then the text and i chose gdm
<shadeslayer> then logout>press alt+E>relogin
<eli_> ubottu: I've tried that already, but it doesn't help
<eli_> i guess i miss some little trick...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<shadeslayer> eli_ : newbie??
<shadeslayer> dvheumen: try removing the kicker and adding it again
<shadeslayer> worked for me
<dvheumen> shadeslayer: I'll try
<shadeslayer> bazhang: what happened??
<eli_> ubottu: i've checked the wifi guide and forums, but i can't figure out the trick
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> eli_: now thats being dumb
<eli_> shadeslayer: i'm a newbie
<shadeslayer> eli_: whats the problem
<dvheumen> shadeslayer: nope sorry, still the same delay. I've also tried starting KDE without an existing profile (.kde directory) but it didn't work either
<eli_> shadeslayer: i try to set the wireless connection on my new patop
<shadeslayer> dvheumen: that was my next move :P
<shadeslayer> eli_: and??
<eli_> it's a infamous intel 5100 wireless
<shadeslayer> paptop lol
<jamesjedimaster> eli_: what's you laptop model, wireless card model?
<shadeslayer> eli_: run this in terminal lspci
<eli_> shadeslayer: it's lenovo sl500
<shadeslayer> can you do that??
<eli_> wireless intel 5100
<shadeslayer> ok
<eli_> sure, done it already:)
<shadeslayer> is the wifi card deteccted??
<Hell-Razor> UBUNTU WITH KDE SUCKS ASS! all of you sissies say you like linux when you dont even know how to compile a kernel from source!! GOD! and you cant fucking change X sessions! JESUS CHRIST YOU GUYS SUCK... what kernel version are you guys running? WHO CARES CAUSE NONE OF YOU CAN TELL
<shadeslayer> :O
<eli_> i can see the networks around me through the network manager
<eli_> so i guess the driver works fine
<dvheumen> shadeslayer: yeah I figured you'd say something like that. The thing is ... I haven't found any reports of people that have the same problem
<dvheumen> I was hoping for some, but it's difficult to search for on the internet
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> ive already reset GNOME so many times :P
<shadeslayer> eli_: then??
<shadeslayer> you cannot connect??
<eli_> the i try to connect - and nothing works.
<shadeslayer> nothing works??
<eli_> tried to do it through the command line and i get the time out
<jamesjedimaster> eli_: perhaps you have to configure your access at your router/gateway
<eli_> i configed it to the somplest possible - no encryption, no mac control
<eli_> simplest it is
<ActionParsnip1> try setting a static ip
<shadeslayer> or try pinging something
<shadeslayer> ><
<eli_> how do i do it?
<shadeslayer> in knetwork manager
<shadeslayer> and your router
<shadeslayer> i think the ip for the router would be 192.168.1.1
<eli_> it is
<ActionParsnip1> depends, some use 10.0.0.1
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> well thats the most common
<eli_> mine is 192.168.1.1
<shadeslayer> broadcom??????
<eli_> 3Com
<ActionParsnip1> eli_: here is my fileservers /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip1> http://pastebin.com/f5151dfaf
<eli_> ActionParsnip1: what is it?
<jamesjedimaster> eli_: http://www.newlinuxuser.com/howto-use-iwconfig/
<ActionParsnip1> eli_: all 3rd octets make them 1 instead of 0
<Geek`N`Proud> many routers do 192.168.0.1 too
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: meet the new linux convert eli_
<shadeslayer> XD
<ActionParsnip1> eli_: my switch uses 192.168.0.1 but yours will be 192.168.0.1
<ActionParsnip1> eli_: and so on down the file
<shadeslayer> ?
<shadeslayer> its the same
<ActionParsnip1> he uses 1.1  mine is 0.1
<john_> so... k3b then
<john_> lame not ripping to high quality even though i tell it to
<koperton> john_: mmm ?
<john_> i'm using "lame -h -V 0" for my lame command
<ActionParsnip1> john_: what are you ripping?
<john_> yet half or most of the tracks come out around 130kbps
<john_> ActionParsnip1, a music cd
<john_> shop bought one
<koperton> i don't trust you how do you have analyzed your audio track
<john_> looking at the bitrate and filesize
<draik_> How do I make KDE my default over Gnome?
<koperton> kdm settings
<john_> a 2:20 song shouldn't be 2.4mb
<koperton> on log in menu
<draik_> From CLI
<koperton> john_: have you encoded with k3b ?
<john_> yeah
<ActionParsnip1> john_: depends what bitrate
<koperton> john_:just a second
<ActionParsnip1> john_: and what encoding type you are using (ogg, lame etc)
<koperton> john_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quyA3wjW7VE
<john_> ActionParsnip1, lame
<koperton> john_: see that
<john_> koperton, thanks, i think i might've seen it
<john_> but i'll wtch just in case
<ActionParsnip1> john_: konqueror rips cd's pretty sweet
<john_> i want something configurable though
<john_> Grip was perfect, but it won't recognise my cd drive :(
<john_> ok, i copied the lame command as i see it there
<ActionParsnip1> john_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping
<john_> cheers ActionParsnip1
<john_> maybe i'll try abcde
<ActionParsnip1> try a few, see which you like
<john_> i like k3b fine, it's just not ripping properly
<john_> i followed the instructions in the video, it's still resulting in 140kbps bitrates
<ActionParsnip1> nice :(
<ActionParsnip1> ive not ripped with k3b
<john_> wish grip would work
<usuario> #ubuntu
<diego_> #ubuntu-es
<alarm> hello there. on previews kubuntu releases with kde3.5.x there was an option for external hdd devices to be mounted with read only. now (on kubuntu 8.10 kde 4.2) , when i plug in my external hdd , and open it , it is automounted with read/write access. how can i change that to mount it with read only option ?
<diego_> #kubuntu-es
<john_> how long would you expect an audio cd to rip
<john_> to take
<ActionParsnip1> depends on the speed of the drive and the ripping settings you use
<ubuntu_> hi
<brzi> hello can i have a question related to the kubuntu blurry fonts, is there someone that understands the font configuration
<draik_> I don't know what happened, but my System Settings sucks now. I don't have the option to choose if NumLock is ON or OFF at login and such. I also can't choose my KDM options.
<brzi> blurry fonts on KDE 4.1, on GNOME it works fine??
<brzi> help
<ubuntu_> it s possible instal kubuntu via svn
<ActionParsnip1> brzi: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=448555
<ActionParsnip1> brzi: http://www.nabble.com/kde4:-blurry-fonts-td15137265.html
<brzi> thank you very mutch
<draik_> I've been managing to install apps by doing it one line at a time.
<draik_> Takes a while, but it's slowly getting the job done
<draik_> It also helps to use an alias             [alias sagi='sudo apt-get install']
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: you can stagger installs
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: e.g.
<draik_> How so?
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: sudo apt-get install firefox thunderbird samba openssh-server pidgin wine
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: then go for a shower :)
<draik_> That's what I'm doing now
<draik_> It started off with [sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade] and then I put the results into a list.
<ActionParsnip1> well thats not one at a time is it?
<drostie> How would I set up custom key mappings -- e.g. the "windows" key to the K menu, or the buttons on my laptop's bezel plate to shell scripts?
<draik_> That list is now being processed one line at a time until I either (A) lose Internet or (B) system freezes.
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: then thats all in one shot
<drostie> draik_: the idea is that you don't need to do it one line at a time. The command [sudo apt-get install firefox thunderbird] will install both firefox and thunderbird simultaneously.
<marcel> hola
<draik_> ActionParsnip1: Right, but it's one line of apps at a time (about 5-8 apps) and then do the next line, if condition A or B from above are not met.
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: could script it ;)
<drostie> ^_^
<draik_> How so?
<draik_> And how would I know where it died?
<drostie> draik_: shell scripting plus the echo command?
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: just have each install line run, if you want you can have it output to a file
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: so you can see where it got to
<draik_> Good point
<ActionParsnip1> computer is there to make your life easier dude
<ActionParsnip1> exploit it, it wont mind
<drostie> So, um. Either of you know how to do custom keybindings?
<ActionParsnip1> !shortcut
<ubottu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<draik_> drostie: Such as keyboard shortcuts to apps?
<drostie> :-( the windows key is called "meta" and cannot be bound.
<cuznt> actionparsnip1 i have re-arrived from my other hard drive. still no connection
<cuznt> alas for my knetwork manager will not connect to the interweb. to "refresh" kde4.2 amd athalon . it happened after a reboot for adobe flash issues.
<drostie> ActionParsnip1: thank you so much!!
<ActionParsnip1> drostie: ??
<drostie> The ubottu link was very useful.
<ActionParsnip1> oh ok np :D
<drostie> ^_^
<alarm> hello there. on previews kubuntu releases with kde3.5.x there was an option for external hdd devices to be mounted with read only. now (on kubuntu 8.10 kde 4.2) , when i plug in my external hdd , and open it , it is automounted with read/write access. how can i change that to mount it with read only option ?
<giovanni_> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<drostie> alarm: before I advise you, let me check that my advice works ^_^;;
<alarm> ;)
<slow-motion> hi
<alarm> drostie, so ? :P
<drostie> alarm: I have discovered that sadly, the udev/hal daemons that help in plug-and-play type mounting do not respect /etc/fstab :-(
<alarm> drostie,  i know that
<drostie> alarm: I didn't. That would have been the easy solution to your problems. ^_^
<alarm> thats why i said. on previous releases you could check/uncheck the option for read/write option in the automount options
<alarm> not anymore on 8.10 with kde4.2
<drostie> alarm: well, you could always hack something together manually via http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<alarm> let me check that out
<alarm> there has to be something easier :)
<drostie> alarm: in fact, what I just told you probably doesn't work.
<drostie> I just found out that udev doesn't actually do the device-mounting. ^_^;;
<drostie> ugh. --_--;;
<draik_> drostie: :) Cheer up.
<draik_> --_;; (emo)
<drostie> (^'-')> (kirby making obscene hand gestures)
<draik_> LOL
<Herazio> goodevening ^^
<Herazio> I've been here yesterday and I'm still having trouble with connecting via my Wireless Adapter (Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG). I came a bit further by typing dmesg and got an error by the driver saying: iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill Switch
<Herazio> anyone have any idea how to fix this ?
<jalon> salut
<Herazio> evening
<Herazio> I've been here yesterday and I'm still having trouble with connecting via my Wireless Adapter (Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG). I came a bit further by typing dmesg and got an error by the driver saying: iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill Switch
<|drostie|> Sounds like there's a button on your laptop which toggles wireless on and off (an RF Kill Switch) that is currently in the off position.
<Herazio> yeah ^^' that would be FN - F1 (sorry for the repeating question ofcourse). But that button does not work
<|drostie|> No, not a keyboard button. Some other sort of button. Like, on my current Toshiba laptop, there's a little on/off switch on the narrow front-edge of the computer. On my now-dead Acer laptop, this button happened to also be the light that switched on and off during network traffic.
<Herazio> hmm wierd O_o
<Herazio> but you never know if you don't try ^^
<Surlent777> can anyone offer me any suggestions on how to get Doom 3 working (no visuals, but the game is still running) in KDE 4, taking into account that it works perfectly in Fluxbox, GNOME, and Xfce?
<|drostie|> hardware kill switches are relatively common; look around for one.
<Herazio> will do ^^
<|drostie|> Surlent777: http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/doom/ ...?
<Surlent777> |drostie|: I happen to have a copy of that saved in .mht via Opera, and it seems to offer nothing. =/
<Surlent777> saved as*
<Surlent777> ...wait
<Surlent777> does KDE 4 run a 24bbp desktop?
<dr_Willis> It should.
<Surlent777> I have a default installation from kubuntu-desktop
<draik_> Is it wrong for me to laugh at the fact that my computer froze while getting Frozen-Bubble?
<Surlent777> yes and no
<Surlent777> it is also appropriate to RAGE
<Surlent777> time for work; I'll have to fix Doom 3 later
<bsm> Hi, I'm looking for something like sshfs without ssh :) the connection is secure ( cable ) so I don't need encryption, but it should be as easy to use as sshfs.
<bsm> and it should not be nfs
<drostie> if sshfs works, why not just encrypt it superfluously? It's not like you lose something drastic by encryption.
<BRICKFARMR> shoul i upgrade to kde4.2 on intrepid?
<HappySmileMan> Yes
<HappySmileMan> It's far better
<BRICKFARMR> 4.1>4.2?
<Dillizar> anyone here ??
<BRICKFARMR> woops reverse that
<HappySmileMan> Yes 4.2 > 4.1
<Dillizar> does any one know a program for virtual cd
<BRICKFARMR> it's in backports
<HappySmileMan> Dillizar: Not exactly sure what you mean
<HappySmileMan> You can mount an ISO file using just the command line, but I'm not sure if there's a GUI way to do it
<HappySmileMan> There probably is that I'm not sure of
<Dillizar> HappySmileMan,  i need a client to make a virtual cd rom like ultra iso or smt like that
<sooki> so will the next kubuntu release come with 4.2?
<Alethes> I'm having issues with amarok and kaffeine and shoutcast streams, which I think are both using the xine backend.  I'm getting a kind of a squeak sound in the stream
<pwnage> hiya
<HappySmileMan> Dillizar: AcetoneISO is a Free Software program to mount and manage image files.
<HappySmileMan> From wikipedia
<HappySmileMan> Don't know if there are any packages, but it's Qt4 and open source
<HappySmileMan> You can also run Nero on Linux but that costs money
<HappySmileMan> sooki: Yeah it will have 4.2
<Dillizar> thanks HappySmileMan  i am installing it right now, i really want to play Generals :)
<HappySmileMan> Well hopefully it'll work, it can be mounted from the command line anyway if not, but that can be a bit of a hassle
<Dillizar> happy i just want to mount a iso file and install it
<Dillizar> i dont want to burn a cd i am too lazy and its 23:40 so i cant find a CD
<Dillizar> :D
 * debrisrat Selamlar ARkadaslar  iyi gecleer
<debrisrat> geceler
 * debrisrat Selamlar ARkadaslar  iyi geceler
<ADDxTOn> hola
<ADDxTOn> anyone familiar with the dosbox?
<ADDxTOn> how can i release the focus from dosbox?
<HappySmileMan> Not sure, but there's a #dosbox channel, you'd probably be more likely to get help there
<ADDxTOn> i already asked there
<ADDxTOn> no answer
<HappySmileMan> Oh, then not sure, hold on, I thinK i have it installed
<ADDxTOn> whats thats quassel thing?
<ADDxTOn> ok thx happysmileman
<HappySmileMan> quassel is an IRC client
<ADDxTOn> i would google it myself but i cant access the browser
<ADDxTOn> better than irssi?
<HappySmileMan> Well it's graphical for one :P
<ADDxTOn> gtk or qt?
<HappySmileMan> And Ctrl+F10 is to release focus I think
<HappySmileMan> Qt4
<ADDxTOn> ok thx
<ADDxTOn> yes that worked, thx very much HappySmileMan
<HappySmileMan> np
<Laeborg> restart alsa = sudo alsa reload ?
<kamil> how to set up network under kubuntu 8.10 ?
<navetz_> is there a ipnuker for linux ?
<kamil> I have set up a manual wired connection but it seems to be "disconnected"
<kamil> any ideas ?
<BRICKFARMR> ideas for what
<valgaav> intrepid ?
<kamil> how to set up an internet connection in kubuntu
<BRICKFARMR> intrepid?
<kamil> what is it ?
<BRICKFARMR> which release are you using? intrepid or hardy?
<kamil> interpid
<valgaav> knetworkmanager in intrepid doesn't work with manual Ips
<valgaav> AFAIK
<BRICKFARMR> are you tryying to do wireless
<kamil> no
<kamil> wired
<BRICKFARMR> wired?
<kamil> cause i have a wired connection
<valgaav> wired=cable
<valgaav> anyway kamil either use jaunty ... the new plasmoid works fine with manual ips
<valgaav> or ditch networkmanager and configure your net in configurationfiles
<valgaav> or use wicd ....
<kamil> i'll try wicd
<valgaav> jaunty is quite stable btw  .... and kde 4.2 is a lot better then 4.1
<kamil> I don't know what to do
<kamil> i can't switch to kde 4.2 cause i can't download it
<kamil> from that computer
<kamil> i have no internet there
<kamil> how to set up network manually ?
<valgaav> to have net with knetwrokmanager youw ould have to use dhcp
<valgaav> manually ?
<valgaav> /etc/network/interfaces
<kamil> without network manager
<kamil> ok
<valgaav> /etc/resolv.conf
<valgaav> resolv.conf for dns
<valgaav> interfaces for general ip config
<valgaav> and you may have to remove network manager to make it work
<yad__> hi i need some help  =)
<BRICKFARMR1> abt what
<yad__> could anyone tell me where i find  the cdrom
<BRICKFARMR1> dev/cdrom0
<yad__> bcause i need to install win again  not everybody loves kubuntu
<yad__> :)
<BRICKFARMR1> if you're reinstalling windows
<BRICKFARMR1> put the disk in the drive
<BRICKFARMR1> and reboot
<yad__> i didnt work
<BRICKFARMR1> what did you do?
<yad__> and i cant find the cd rom
<yad__> rebooted with the cd in the drive
<BRICKFARMR1> that didn't launc the windows install?
<yad__> no and nothing happends when i put the disk in the drive while kubuntu is stardet
<yad__> *started
<HappySmileMan> You might need to change boot order in BIOS settings
<yad__> i did that. put the  cd drive first
<yad__> is there a way to get to dos from  kubuntu
<yad__> because i cant find the cd drive
<compilerwriter> Does kubuntu have a featured web site capture program besides wget?
<BRICKFARMR1> kubuntu=
<BRICKFARMR1> kubuntu is not windows: no DOS
<BRICKFARMR1> do you have a windows install disk
<BRICKFARMR1> @compilewriter firefox with flashgot
<HappySmileMan> KGet is a KDE download manager
<yad__> yeah i have two cd rom
<BRICKFARMR1> firefox file>save>web page (complete)
<BRICKFARMR1> yad: insert discc 1 first
<compilerwriter> Thanks bricfarmr1 and happysmileman
<BRICKFARMR1> you're welcome
<HappySmileMan> yw
<yad__> yeah i did
<BRICKFARMR1> well try the other
<yad__> i did and nothing happends when i put them  in the drive
<BRICKFARMR1> then i have no clue. ask around with winddows users
<BRICKFARMR1> insttalling winndowws can be a pain
<BRICKFARMR1> what is new in kde4.2
<BRICKFARMR1> þòóq
<BRICKFARMR1> does anyone still ude kde3.5?
<Kelams> arkadaslar  ati  ekran kartı  kullanan bir kullanıcıya ubuntu onerir misiniz ??
<phitoo> Hello!
<phitoo> Question: How does one use the format painter in KJots?
#kubuntu 2009-03-01
<SuspectZero> !pingme
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pingme
<drostie> !robots
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about robots
<drostie> !zombies
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zombies
<drostie> !raptors
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raptors
<drostie> :-( ubottu, you're not helping me with the zombie robot raptor invasion :-(
<HappySmileMan> !computers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about computers
<HappySmileMan> SO YOU ADMIT IT
<HappySmileMan> ALL YOUR ADVICE IS WORTHLESS
<drostie> !advice
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about advice
<compilerwriter> !bug#1
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<quassel208> Can i get apt-get on system like moblin ?
<quassel208> its based on suse and fedora
<asobi> where is kpdf located?
<asobi> file path
<goofey> quassel208: fedora is RPM based - #fedora would knoe if there's a way to get apt-get to work on it
<goofey> asobi try "which kpdf"
<goofey> asobi: mine says /usr/bin/kpdf
<asobi> thanks
<SuspectZero> !pingme
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pingme
<mbana> what's the default driver for the 8800 gts 512mb on ubuntu intrepid ibex ubuntu 8.10
<SuspectZero> !pingme
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pingme
<mbana> how do i uninstall kde?
<goofey> if you do that in kubuntu, you'll be without a window manager
<goofey> mbana: did you install gnome?
<mbana> goofey: yes i do
<mbana> i only wanted kde for the file browser
<goofey> mbana: so you want to uninstall kde but keep konqueror
<goofey> mbana: or is it nautulas you're after?
<mbana> no i want the KDE file browser and to remove KDE
<goofey> mbana: i guess what I'm trying to get to is that the KDE file browser is going to have most of kde as a dependency
<mbana> how stupid
<goofey> mbana: really?  it's the *kde* file browser
<mbana> if i run sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<goofey> mbana: if you want to know what the dependanies are, type apt-cahce showpkg "kde file browser name"
<goofey> er, apt-cache showpkg
<mbana> this is strange; it's wanting to remove my texlive install and other needed dependencies
<mbana> goofey: how do i unistall this
<goofey> mbana: you'll need to find out what the dependencies are of the kde file browser first. then you can remove what's left of kde after that - my guess is it won't be much
<goofey> but the command is sudo apt-get remove (or purge) application(s)
<mbana> ok i'm confused
<mbana> i don't want the file browser anymore
<mbana> i just to get rid of KDe
<meh_ivan> hi, how can i run krunner from the konsole directly into "view system activity"? (same as ctrl+esc)
<goofey> mbana: who did you install it?
<goofey> mbana: casue there are a couple different ways
<mbana> goofey: CLI.  one line if i remember
<goofey> mbana: right, but did you install kde or kubuntu-desktop?
<mbana> kubuntu-desktop i think
<mbana> not sure
<goofey> mbana: ok, what happens when you type sudo apt-get -s purge kubuntu-dekstop
<mbana> btw, how do i change the boot screen
<goofey> mbana: boot screen?  You mean grub?
<mbana> no after installing kde, i got the KDE boot screen
<goofey> mbana: I *think* this will do that: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-switch-between-gdm-and-kdm-on-ubuntu/
<CompuHacker> Gentlemen. Ladies.
<Luffy-Kun> hi
 * SokeSpor Herkese iyi geceler Dileklerim ile Kendinize  iyi bakın Birbirinize  iyi davranın !!!.
<Gartral2> god evening all
<Gartral2> good*
<Luffy-Kun> xD
<Gartral2> my GUI is all smegged up (KDE 4.1) i have a black bar across my desktop and my bar wont completly remder
<Gartral2> kbar*
<Gartral2> should i upload a screenshot somewhere?
<Luffy-Kun> I don't speak english, I can't you help, sorry :)
<Gartral2> you seem rather fluent now >.<
<Gartral2> im getting sick of gnome....
<Luffy-Kun> because, I use a simply langage
 * Luffy-Kun regarde : Within Temptation - The Silent Force Tour - Part 1.avi [Kaffeine]
<Luffy-Kun> Sysinfo for 'L': Linux 2.6.24-19-generic running KDE 3.5.9, CPU: Intel(R) Core 2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz at 1596 MHz (4808 bogomips), HD: 1067/1119GB, RAM: 7948/7995MB, 153 proc's, 13.5h up
<PodeCoet> Anyone know where all the kontact-specific settings are stored? I found a few (mail, identities, accounts), but I cant find the files for filters etc
<Luffy-Kun> I don't use Kontact, sorry :)
<PodeCoet> found it :P looks like I had the right file, but Kontact was still resident after deleting, so it wrote itself back after I deleted :\
<PodeCoet> Kontact rocks! Why dont you use it?
<varghese> has anyone tried the jaunty alpha 5
<Luffy-Kun> maybe here : /usr/share/apps/kontact/
<varghese> has anyone tried the jaunty alpha 5 ??
<Luffy-Kun> I don't use, because I don't need xD
<Luffy-Kun> no, I wait official rlz
<Luffy-Kun> Uptime: 13 hours and 21 minutes
<Luffy-Kun> French time : [04:05]
<fuubee> http://ihateyoujessica.com/?id=cyjr8ay0ecr5najbrw35i0rqqv0jxf
 * Luffy-Kun is watching Simon Simons Epica.h264 [Kaffeine]
<PodeCoet> haha, that site is genius
<Luffy-Kun> genius ? I'm here :D
<PodeCoet> god damn one-piece :P
<Luffy-Kun> lol
<PodeCoet> Bleach / Inuyasha, now they're awesome lol
 * Luffy-Kun is listening to soundscape to ardor by Sagisu Shirou on BLEACH Original Soundtrack 3 [Amarok]
<Luffy-Kun> OST 3 roxx
<wildbat_> hi any good P2P program for KDE?
<Luffy-Kun> aMule ? xD
<Luffy-Kun> P2P is bad :p
<Luffy-Kun> 	vive la résistance
<JontheEchidna> ktorrent is good
<Luffy-Kun> vi
<PodeCoet> wildbat_: frostwire is good for quick music (MP3 ONLY)
<PodeCoet> but all the video is a mixture of incest and gay midget pornography
<PodeCoet> ..most of which are DRM'd to death and install backdoors on your machine
<Luffy-Kun> xD
<dr_Willis> midget   backdoor porn ?
<rick_> Hello.  New to Kubuntu, and new to the IRC...
<Luffy-Kun> welcome 	bienvenue
<Dillizar> any one here
<rick_> Hi
<Dillizar> hi
<Dillizar> do ya know the command so i can go in as root
<dr_Willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Dillizar> not sudo
<Slartibartfast> sudo -i
<rick_> sorry.  I am brand new here.  Just installed Hubuntu over my windows this afternoon...
<Dillizar> i want to go visually as root
<dr_Willis> Your question is not clear Dillizar   you use 'sudo' for most 'root'  tasks.
<dr_Willis> you do NOT log directly into X as root.
<dr_Willis> thats a very bad idea
<Slartibartfast> rick_: so you wiped windows from your HD and formated the partition with ext3 or something like that ?
<Luffy-Kun> congratulation, you win a desktop clean :D
<dr_Willis> and its disabled in the kdm config and gdm configs i belive.. and by the fact that root has no direct password to login with.
<Dillizar> dr_Willis, i cant unmount a virtual cd
<Dillizar> what is the command to make a folder
<dr_Willis> Im thinking you may want to read a few linux basics/bash basics tutoriakls,,.
<rick_> Just installed Kubuntu over my windows this afternoon... w/ KD on to CD - then did the full install from CD
<dr_Willis> mkdir - makes a directory
<dr_Willis> umount UNMOUNTS a filesystem.
<dr_Willis> note theres no 'n' in umount. :)
<rick_> So yes, it created a new partition for Kubuntu
<rick_> but it looks as if it preserved the folders on my disk
<Luffy-Kun> okay
<Slartibartfast> rick_: i mean: there are different ways of installing Kubuntu. One is that you bootup the computer from the Kubuntu CD and install from there ...... and the other is when you have windows running and install it in a big image file which stays inside the Windows partition
<rick_> the first.  I booted from the CD, and installed
<Slartibartfast> OK ... and then you did a guided disk partitioning ?
<leandro_> Alguem BR ?
<Slartibartfast> and now you don't have windows anymore? ... would be a brave step :-)
<rick_> yes (guided disk part)
<Luffy-Kun> I use Kubunru 64 and windows 32 on virtual machine (Vbox sun), this process is very util for the Adobe software (after effect, premiere, illustrator and photoshop)
<rick_> yeah - ballsy...lol
<Slartibartfast> rick_: Thats great ... so there must be something you like to ask / talk about :-)
<Luffy-Kun> for now, i wait presently Jahshaka version 3 and Lumiera :)
<rick_> Lots.  First: How do I put the PC in sleep mode (hibernate)?
<dr_Willis> Hibernate/suspend can cause  issues. :) deopendiong on the exact hardware
<Slartibartfast> rick_: ... mmm i myself have not good experiences with sleep modes and hybernation in linux .... it is still a work in progress
<dr_Willis> ive not had good experioence with it under windows either
<manuel__> tag
<Slartibartfast> dr_Willis: yeah .. me too .. some sound problems where the last issues
<rick_> I had the options (grayed out) when running from CD, but after the actuall install - I lost the Hibernate buttons
<Slartibartfast> rick_ i have them on the developers version  jaunty in the 'leave section' of the Kmenu
<dr_Willis> if you are using Kde, use KDM, if using GNOME use GDM.. otherwise ive noticed some of the poweroff/susopend options may not be shown
<Slartibartfast> but never use them because the issues
<rick_> I only have: "Logout", "Lock", "Switch Users", "Shutdown", and "Restart"
<Slartibartfast>  rick_, sorry i don't know why the suspend and hybernate options are now gone from your menu
<Slartibartfast> did you use those a lot in windows ?
<sille_> d
<PodeCoet> rick_: click shutdown, and then hold the shift key, tandby should change to hibernate
<rick_> OK, thanks.  Another question:  I have two hard disks in this machine now.  Both windows XP drives.  When i did the install, i told it to partition the first drive. But when i look in Dolphin - I only show one Hard Disk Device (Volumn)
<sille_> stupiid quetion...yes... how to set default nickname in Konversation??
<PodeCoet> file -> server list -> edit -> edit identity
<rick_> but I see folders from my 2nd drive.  Even if I told it to partition the 1st drive - does it consolidate the space on both disks to look like one large drive??
<PodeCoet> nope, unless the drives are raided
<PodeCoet> looks like you might've targetted the wrong drive
<sille_> PodeCoet: thx...
<PodeCoet> god dammit, I lost my belt!
<PodeCoet> oh wait there it is, next to my porn :P
<PodeCoet> ...convenient
<Luffy-Kun> xD
<Rokeit82> I just built a comp and need to install kubuntu 7.10 on it, but have a newer graphics card
<Rokeit82> I get an error "no screens available"
<Rokeit82> I think it's cuz it doesn't have the nvidia drivers available because it is an old version
<Rokeit82> any ideas for a work around?
<silleme> whois sille
<PodeCoet> silleme: damn dude, someone stole your nick! you guys should totally fight it out :P
<rick_> how can i see the properties of a drive (like in windows; total drive size, used space, and avail space)?
<silleme> what's the world coming to...
<silleme> how to hide partitions in dolphin file manager???
<PodeCoet> rick_: rightclick :p
<PodeCoet> properties -> device
<Luffy-Kun> I use Nvidia driver (adept) for my 9800GT
<PodeCoet> Rokeit82: sorry not my area ;\ try posting your xorg.conf to a site like pastebin, and give us the link, that way people can suggest solutions here
<Dillizar> umount: /media/cdrom is not in the fstab (and you are not root)
<Dillizar> how can i ??
<silleme> specifically, how to hide non-mounted partitions/drives in dolphin when clicking on teh storage media bookmark...
 * PodeCoet runs
<yao_ziyuan> i should apologize that i posted qtcurve here
<yao_ziyuan> some people warned me against that before, at least twice
<silleme> want to hide my windoze non-mounted partitions  in my dual boot system... It would make my saving and organiing files in dolphin a little cleaner and less Konfusing...thx
<Luffy-Kun> good night all - 	amis du soir, bonsoir
<wesley_> alguem diz algo
<pteague> i've changed my video card from an nvidia 8600gts to an nvidia 9600gt ...  i had to remove nvidia-glx-new & nvidia-settings in order to get X to come up at all...  now i'm finally logged into kde & i was hoping to get it to automatically detect the nvidia card & give me the proprietary drivers popup, but it hasn't yet
<lucas_> hi. do i have to change my sources.list every time a kubuntu version is stable or there is a symlink that now links to intrepid and later changes to others?
<jeremie> hi
<dtchen_> lucas_: if you don't use an updater program, you'll have to manage the sources.list manually
<lucas_> dtchen_: i use adept
<lucas_> dtchen_: will it update my sources.list?
<quassel132> I need some css/html help
<chad> if anyone wants to help me make some changes to get this to look good there's a little clipping issue when you resize the window
<chad> http://lavacano.googlepages.com/chads-computers.zip
<dtchen_> lucas_: i don't believe so; just use do-release-upgrade
<lucas_> dtchen_: is that a script? sorry i'm new to kubuntu
<jeremie> can anyone help me i have ubuntu 8.10 and wene i try to play a vdvd
<jeremie> a dvd thotem crashes
<dtchen_> lucas_: it's a tool installed as part of update-manager-core
<lucas_> dtchen_: yes i just searched for it.. it seems to be a command.
<lucas_> dtchen_: thanks
<jeremie> please help me :'-(
<dtchen_> jeremie: does "thotem" -> "totem"
<lucas_> jeremie: wrong channel. try #ubuntu
<dtchen_> jeremie: if so, i recommend you install totem-xine, and make sure libdvdcss2 and other packages are used. you may want to use medibuntu.
<jeremie> ok how tu i connect to #ubuntu
<dtchen_> /join #ubuntu
<jeremie> ok bye
<lucas_> bye
<lucas_> :p
<Paco_Paco> Can someone help me please i am getting a critical error: "Klauncher could not be reached via D-Bus when calling start_service_by desktop_path:empty" ?
<Paco_Paco> whenever i click ok it logs me off
<Paco_Paco> i am new to Kubuntu so i have no idea how to fix it
<steve__> sup all
<jorge_> saludos
<jorge_> soy novatoooo
<jorge_> y ando perdido total
<jorge_> no se ni lo q hagooo!!!
<Slartibartfast> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Paco_Paco> i am new to Kubuntu so i have no idea how to fix it
<Slartibartfast> :-)
<Paco_Paco> Can someone help me please i am getting a critical error: "Klauncher could not be reached via D-Bus when calling start_service_by desktop_path:empty" ?
<Paco_Paco> Slartibartfast, can you help me please
<Slartibartfast> Paco_Paco, sorry not really know what this error caused ... do you have any other problems because this error?
<Paco_Paco> i just installed kubuntu
<Paco_Paco> nope
<Slartibartfast> Paco_Paco, instaleld 8.10?
<Paco_Paco> yes
<Slartibartfast> did some googling, and see there is already a bug report about this ..... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-kde4/+bug/204728
<Paco_Paco> Slartibartfast no fix?
<Slartibartfast> maybe the solution of Oliver Jensen in that bug report will help your case
<Paco_Paco> i found a fix via googling but i am unable to implement it
<Slartibartfast> same "fix" ?
<Paco_Paco> ok ty i will have a peek
<Paco_Paco> same fix as the one i found via google it will keep saying system updating in an endless loop
<Slartibartfast> Mmmm ... so you did not get the errro by opening a text file
<Paco_Paco> yes i did
<Paco_Paco> for some reason kate starts with a command whenever i log in
<Paco_Paco> and i have no idea how to remove this from starting up
<Paco_Paco> hmz the error seems to be gone now
<Slartibartfast> OK :-)
<Slartibartfast> but you are sure there is nothing in ~/.kde/Autostart/
<Slartibartfast> can see in a terminal
<Slartibartfast> konsole
<Paco_Paco> oh ok
<Paco_Paco> i am new to all this linux will look at it later
<Slartibartfast> OK
<Paco_Paco> thanks for the help
<seawing>  hello, I have been using kubuntu for many years, but one thing that I have never figured out is why some packages that I download do not show um in the k menu.  can someone please explain?
<Slartibartfast> ls ~/.kde/Autostart/ .... lists all files (if any) in the dir Autostart in the hiddine dir .kde) in the home dir (~/)
<seawing> For example I just downloaded Jabber, but don't know how to open it.
<Paco_Paco> i am running it in  vmware until i get comfortable enough to run it from boot
<Slartibartfast> Paco_Paco: OK ...
<psilocybin> hello
<Paco_Paco> so can i still ask questions here even though i am running it in vmware?
<psilocybin> i have a question about gOS can some one help me?
<Slartibartfast> Paco_Paco: i think so .... but i think not many can help with hardware specific things .. :-)
<Paco_Paco> ok i understand
<psilocybin> can some one help me with gOS?
<Slartibartfast> and although it works ....... it can sometimes cause problems which are not present in a native installation
<Paco_Paco> yeah but i have a snapshot system
<Paco_Paco> which a native installation doesnt have
<Slartibartfast> Paco_Paco: btw you also can try Virtualbox .....
<Paco_Paco> so i get to do stupid things :)
<Paco_Paco> yeah i know
<Paco_Paco> i like vmare a little more though
<Slartibartfast> OK ;-)
<Paco_Paco> Does virtual box have a snapshot system also btw?
<Slartibartfast> Yes
<silleme> pls assist... I would like to hide non-mounted drives (windoze and other  partitions) on my dual boot system...  Woudl like the non-mounted hidden in dolphin file manager. Can anyone assit with this issue?
<Paco_Paco> oh ok
<Slartibartfast> and it is free
<Slartibartfast> and also works on linux ....
<Paco_Paco> oh ok nice
<inanimate> So, is anybody else having trouble installing kdeplasma-addons? (In order to get extra plasma widgets.)
<Slartibartfast> so i can virtualize winxp too
<inanimate> I originally had it, then somehow it got uninstalled, and now I'm getting this when attempting to re-install it.
<inanimate> http://pastebin.com/d556e75dc
<Paco_Paco> Slartibartfast yeah i did that once on a native linux
<Paco_Paco> only resources are a little too high for my liking
<Slartibartfast> Paco_Paco: i have here a C2D E6600 + 2GB ... so not really a problem here ... winxp still runs nicely inside, although i rarely use it :-)
<Paco_Paco> yeah
<Paco_Paco> i run on a single core
<Slartibartfast> OK
<Paco_Paco> if i had a double core i wouldnt mind either :)
<Slartibartfast> But to my knowledge: virtualbox is quiet nice in virtualizing things
<Slartibartfast> and on linux i not have the same problems in compiling the kernel module like i have with vmware
<yao_ziyuan> !cls
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cls
<yao_ziyuan> what is cls in linux?
<yao_ziyuan> clear.
<Paco_Paco> yeah Slartibartfast i have to compile that again after each kernel update
<Slartibartfast> Paco_Paco with virtualbox i can just add a repostory in linux .... when there is then a new version i will get the update when i upgrade my system
<Slartibartfast> See http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<Slartibartfast> with the upgrade of virtualbox there compiling of a new kernel module gets done automatically
<Slartibartfast> s/there/the/
<stick_jockey> Hello, i have installed kde 4.2 from the backports and i love it, the only problem is that the widgets do not stay in one place when i move them in the desktop, they slither back to the  left hand corner when i finish moving them,  is there a option to prevent it from auto moving them like this
<j2> Hello
<j2> anyone awake now?
<j2> Is there a way to do alt+ctrl+bkspc from the command line?
<inanimate> killall X?
<j2> Hmm
<j2> I tried that
<inanimate> killall -s 9 X?
<j2> X died but I still cannot login
<inanimate> startx afterward to respawn it.
<Slartibartfast> killall Xorg
<j2> The screen is frozen with the last image that X had
<j2> Slartibartfast: it would be X
<Slartibartfast> X: no process killed
<Paco_Paco> Slartibartfast, can i install xfce on kubuntu?
<inanimate> If you run top, what state is X in?
<Slartibartfast> Paco_Paco Yes
<Paco_Paco> apt-get install xfce <-- like that?
<j2> it is taking up 99% of the CPU
<inanimate> Is it in D?
<j2> Paco_Paco: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Slartibartfast> eeeeh ... maybe betetr the whole xubuntu desktop
<j2> inanimate: In D ?
<inanimate> j2: Under "S", what does it say?
<j2> R
<Slartibartfast> Paco_Paco: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<j2> If I try to do anything like /etc/init.d/kdm stop X is taking up so much CPU it can:t respond
<inanimate> Hmm...
<Paco_Paco> j2 ty
<Slartibartfast> j2 and you can't kill it with top?
<j2> Nope
<j2> Screw it
<j2> I:ll just power off the machine
<inanimate> Get the PID, and run sudo kill -s 9 PID just to make sure.
<j2> inanimate: I did
<inanimate> If it's in state R, it *should* die.
<Paco_Paco> and ty Slartibartfast
<j2> brb
<Slartibartfast> no problem Paco_Paco
<inanimate> I wonder why some processes are so ill-behaved. It's like their mother never taught them any manners...
<Paco_Paco> what should i pick gdm or kdm?
<Slartibartfast> Paco_Paco: anything you like ..... they both work well i think
<Paco_Paco> which is recommend?
<Paco_Paco> recommended*
<inanimate> Here in the Kubuntu channel, KDM is the popular one...
<Paco_Paco> kdm uses less resources?
<Slartibartfast> gdm is the gnome desktop manager ...
<Paco_Paco> ok i used kdm :)
 * inanimate adds a tally to the wall...
<jessie> yes. and, in my opinion, kdm is a little more customizable
<john_> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaSkreech> Ok I'm back
<DaSkreech> I hate X
<DaSkreech> Like irrationally
<DaSkreech> hi gnomefreak
<Paco_Paco> DaSkreech so were you ever saved by the bell?
<DaSkreech> What can I say
<DaSkreech>  For whom the bell tolls...
<Paco_Paco> sweet
<gnomefreak> hi DaSkreech
<john_> !cd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd
<john_> DaSkreech: I'm still having the same issues on the desktop with the internet connection and the freezing. Oh well, all in due time.
<john_> How do I get an audio CD to play?
<jessie> john_: use kcd or amarok
<john_> jessie: It doesn't recognize the CD in the drive
<jessie> john_: does it recognize other cd's?
<john_> It will play in a CD player, but not on the desktop. The drive will also pick up on the DVDs, but not a single CD which has been trialed.
<Paco_Paco> Does kubuntu have samba shares?
<jessie> john_: hm..... so if you put a cd such as microsoft office, etc. in the drive, does it find that?
<john_> good question, let me see.
<john_> Yes. It sees my MS Office 2k3 cd
<Slartibartfast> Paco_Paco: if you install samba , yes
<john_> jessie: What would cause data cd to read but not audio CD?
<Paco_Paco> sudo apt-get install samba ?
<jschall> does the current version of konqueror support using mouse button4/button5 for forward/back? (not looking for an xvkbd solution)
<jessie> john_: umm... i don't know. no proper programs installed?
<john_> jessie: It's all installed. I don't know what else to add.
<thunderstruck> nick gnomefreak
<john_> Amarok, minirok, kcd.. what else?
<jessie> john_: umm.... i don't know. that's a hard thing to say
<john_> OK. Thanks for the help, jessie
<jessie> Yup, sure thing john_. Use google now. ;)
<john_> I have been using google to no avail :(
<DaSkreech> john_: does audiocd:/ in konqueror show anything ?
<Slartibartfast> Paco_Paco yes
<DaSkreech> inanimate: Yeah  sucks
<DaSkreech> inanimate:X
<inanimate> Yeah... You know it...
<Paco_Paco> Slartibartfast so how do i samba share a folder after i have installed samba?
<john_> DaSkreech: Nope. Nothing.
<inanimate> Although multi-monitor actually almost works well now.
<inanimate> With xrandr + KDE's nice config.
<Slartibartfast> Paco_Paco: by editing /etc/samba/smb.conf ..... it is a well documented conf file
<Paco_Paco> so i cant right click a folder and choose for sharing options like in gnome?
<Paco_Paco> :/
<inanimate> Paco_Paco: Actually, you used to be able to...
<Slartibartfast> after editing .... sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Slartibartfast> not that i know of Paco_Paco
<inanimate> Paco_Paco: Right click folder > Share
<Paco_Paco> yeah
<DaSkreech> john_: That's kinda strange
<inanimate> Although I'm not sure if you can actually "Configure file sharing..."
<inanimate> I clicked on it but nothing has happened yet...
<Slartibartfast> Paco_Paco: right click folder > properties > share ?
<john_> DaSkreech: I cannot mount it either. 'block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only. You must specify the filesystem type'
<inanimate> It's possible that file sharing needs to be re-implemented in KDE 4. (It was definitely there in KDE 3). Can I get a confirmation on that?
<DaSkreech> Well I can't think of how you would mount an audiocd
<john_> Good point
<BentFranklin> Is there a log file for apt or adept where I can see what has all been done lately?
<pteague_laptop> BentFranklin: not sure about adept, but aptitude has a log file under /var/log/
<inanimate> BentFranklin: /var/log/apt/term.log
<inanimate> That is the apt log.
<inanimate> Which every frontend uses.
<DaSkreech> john_: ok just put in an audio cd and audiocd:/ works fine in Konqueror for me
<BentFranklin> thansk
<john_> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<john_> DaSkreech: :p
<DaSkreech> john_: It did make Konqueror bug out though
<john_> failed here :(
<inanimate> Paco_Paco: If you install kdenetwork-filesharing, you're good to go.
<john_> DaSkreech: I'm cutting out. Too many kubuntu issues for the past 3 weeks. I'll be back on Thursday for more resolutions
<john_> G'night all
<DaSkreech> NIght
<pteague_laptop> which of the ssh-askpass packages is suggested for kde?
<Paco_Paco> is there a gui for samba?
<Paco_Paco> i have no idea what to do with smb.conf
<BentFranklin> This afternoon I installed a couple of games using Adept.  Of course I forgot their exact names, and they don't show up in the K start menu, and the apt logs don't log adept actions apparently.
<BentFranklin> Paco - read the samba manual...  One sec I'll find it.
<Paco_Paco> k ty BentFranklin
<DaSkreech> BentFranklin: They do
<BentFranklin> DaSkreech:  My term.log 's last entry is Feb 2 and I installed 142 updates and 2 new packages today
<Slartibartfast> Paco_Paco: ..... smb.conf is ordered in several sections ....
<DaSkreech> BentFranklin: dpkg.log
<BentFranklin> that's the ticket, thanks
<BentFranklin> Paco:  still looking
<Slartibartfast> Paco_Paco: for the shares you need to make some addictions in the #==== Share Definitions ============
<BentFranklin> http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/
<Slartibartfast> Paco_Paco if you want to see the server in windows .. you need to be in the same workgroup ... thats defined in the global section at the top
<BentFranklin> That doc tells you how to see Linux shares using Windows.  To see Windows shares with Linux use mount.cifs
<BentFranklin> Once you get mount.cifs working manually, put an entry in /etc/fstab
<Paco_Paco> k ty BentFranklin and Slartibartfast
<Paco_Paco> how do i open smb.conf with write permission?
<Slartibartfast> use sudo
<BentFranklin> you could sudo chmod it or sudo your editor
<Slartibartfast> don't know which editor you use
<Paco_Paco> kate
<BentFranklin> In a couple of months, check out emacs
<Paco_Paco> so how do i do both open kate with write permission and open smb.conf via the commandline?
<Slartibartfast> Paco_Paco use kdesudo kate
<Slartibartfast> open file ...
<Paco_Paco> ok ty
<Slartibartfast> Paco_Paco: if in console you can also try nano ..... "sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf"
<Paco_Paco> ok thanks :)
<Paco_Paco> how do i launch the widgets from the commandline?
<Slartibartfast> Paco_Paco: widgets for on the desktop? . like the plasmoids ?
<pteague_laptop> i'm thinking i need to clean out my grub menu.lst ... lots of kernel entries ;)
<Slartibartfast> pteague_laptop: ddi you also already delete the old kernels ?
<Slartibartfast> s/ddi/did/
<Slartibartfast> because this will probably already get rid of the old kernel entries in the menu.lst
<anil__> hi...is there a way to restore the app switcher(taskber) settings to defaults in kde 4
<maco> anil__: the whole panel or just the task manager part?
<anil__> the entire panel
<maco> um well i can tell you how to force all your plasma stuff to go back to default at once
<anil__> ok...guess that works
<DaSkreech> anil__: the defaults when KDE4 came?
<maco> if you login in a terminal (ctrl+alt+f1) and delete ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-appletsrc then log back into kde, itll regenerate it as the defaults
<anil__> should i terminate the x server to do this??
<pteague_laptop> Slartibartfast: not sure, i need to go through the list of them to see... some may already be removed & then there's the 32-bit kernel that i'm not using anymore on a diff partition
<Slartibartfast> pteague_laptop: you can check with "dpkg -l linux*" . or just "ls -l /boot/"
<pteague_laptop> Slartibartfast: nope, haven't removed them yet...  do i need to remove the associated linux-headers package or the linux-image ?
<Slartibartfast> the image is the kernel ... which you see in /boot/
<Slartibartfast> so if you do sudo apt-get --purge linux-image-xxx linux-header-xxx ...... etc ... i think your new generated menu.lst will have much lesser entries
<tarpedo> hello!!!
<Ac1d-8uRn> what up peeps
<silleme> not familiar with linux compression utilities... what util for unrar an archived file???
<Slartibartfast> unrar x archive.rar
<Slartibartfast> or use ark
<Slartibartfast> silleme maybe you need to install unrar first
<LinkCanabico> hi the kmenu in my user acount has no Home (personal files) icon. in the root acount everything is ok any idea how to enable it ? i know it sounds silly but im realy used to it and i would like to enable it (not add it manualy since then it tends to move to the alfabeticaly right place when i update)
<silleme> Slartibartfast: have ARK installed but gives error mssg utility unrar is not in your path.... maybe should instal unrar?
<Slartibartfast> yes
<Slartibartfast> but don't know if you have the right repostory enabled
<Slartibartfast> it is in the Section: multiverse/utils
<pteague_laptop> i really don't like the fact that the default ctrl+pgup ctrl+pgdn in konsole is counter-intuitive
<Slartibartfast> instead   use shift :-) if you want to do pgup
<Slartibartfast> here ctrl pgup goes from tab1 to tab2 to tab3 .... etc ... sounds ok to me
<pteague_laptop> i just have to remember to set the alternative for 1 to none before changing them
<Slartibartfast> pteague_laptop: what alternative ?
<pteague_laptop> yeah & that's counter what every other program *i've used* that uses ctrl+pgup/pgdn for switching tabs uses
<pteague_laptop> the keyboard shortcut alternative...  the default is shift+left/right, the alternative is the ctrl+pgup/pgdown
<Slartibartfast> i see .... firefox does do it just the otherway arround
<wartalker> someone know how to support chinese input in firefox
<pteague_laptop> Slartibartfast: hehe, that's my point :)
<Slartibartfast> pteague_laptop: in konversation i need to use alt right or left between the tabs
<pteague_laptop> it's just a default & can be changed...  but to somebody who barely knows they use windows switches to linux...
<pteague_laptop> i use xchat & again it's ctrl+pgup/pgdown
<pteague_laptop> then again... if a person barely knows they're using windows switches to linux... i'm guessing they really don't have a clue what the keyboard shortcut is anyways <.<
<Slartibartfast> hmmm .... but it's not really a big deal for me
<Slartibartfast> many keyboard shortcuts people only learn after having use a program for several time
<Slartibartfast> wartalker: need to install scim
<Slartibartfast> and a bunch of other packages .... not really know which will do the trick .... but at least also im-switch
<wartalker> i install scim, it doen not work in firefox
<pteague_laptop> that's why i tend to try to make keyboard shortcuts as consistent as possible across apps... everybody *should* at least know ctrl+x/c/v & shift+del/ins
<Slartibartfast> wartalker: but work in other programs ?
<pteague_laptop> doesn't firefox have locale packages?
<Slartibartfast> they have but not needed to input chinese ...... only to display chinese in the menu's
<pteague_laptop> wow, i think i'm going to have to use my new game box dual-boot to get used to the new kde
<Slartibartfast> kde 4.1 or kde 4.2 ?
<pteague_laptop> i still have hardy on my desktop
<pteague_laptop> so guess i'm using kde3 still
<Slartibartfast> aha ... ok ... me testing with alpha software :-) from jaunty
<Slartibartfast> kde 4.2
<Slartibartfast> did see a new kde 4.2.1 will soon come out
<pteague_laptop> geeze... is it really so hard to alphabetize menu entries? oh, i know kde likes alphabetizing based off the description & not the name, but geeze... when i'm looking for something starting with z i look at the bottom
<pteague_laptop> is there anyway to get the bottom panel to go to the top?
<pteague_laptop> or do i have to create a new top panel & then recreate everything on it?
<Slartibartfast> pteague_laptop in kde 4 ?
<Slartibartfast> in kde 3 you can configure desktop and choose there where the kicker panel should be placed
<pteague_laptop> kde3 i'm pretty used to...  i'm messing around with intrepid on my lan party box & have yet to touch kde4 until today
<pteague_laptop> i figured out i have to go into panel properties before being able to drag the panel somewhere
<pteague_laptop> is there something similar to quick launch in kde4 or do i have to use the bloody kmenu for it?
<Slartibartfast> in kde 4 you can press the "thing" at the most right pf the panel and you can configure the panel like draging it to the top ....
<BentFranklin> What does shift+del/ins do?
<Slartibartfast> pteague_laptop: there is also a quicklaunch applet/plasmoid
<Slartibartfast> BentFranklin: guess that is app specific ....
<pteague_laptop> on windows at least, shift+del is cut & shift+ins is paste...  & they typically work even when ctrl+x/c/v is specifically disabled
<pteague_laptop> & it seems to work in some standard text boxes in linux guis
<pteague_laptop> what's the quicklaunch plasmoid in kde4? or do i need to install an extra package to get it?
<Slartibartfast> just testing with kate ..... and there shft del indeed cuts and shft ins pastes
<Slartibartfast> just tested this quick lanch applet ..... but here in Jaunty it did not rellly work great :-)
<Slartibartfast> i would say pretty bad, th icons just don't scale very well
<Slartibartfast> but you always can add programs from your applications tab in your new kmenu to the favorites tab
<pteague_laptop> i really don't care how they look... i just want a launcher for simple 1 click launching of apps i use all the time
<Slartibartfast> also: on the desktop you can add the folder view applet and add application.desktop files from /usr/share/applications ...... or add the lancelot plasmoid .. but yes .. then need to click 2 times again .... it keeps problematic
<pteague_laptop> is there a way to disable things from the konsole right click menu?  i want to turn off or assign close tab a different hot key
<pteague_laptop> so lancelot is kinda iffy? or is it just an issue with looks?
<Slartibartfast> no lancelot works ok here ..... but it is jus an different kind of kmenu ...... whichs will open when you click on it
<Slartibartfast> it's an icon of the holy grail on your desktop :-)
<Slartibartfast> quicklaunch looks bad here
<besitzer_> hallo,enybody out there?
<pteague_laptop> i love having to enter a password just to see what packages need to be updated...
<besitzer_> hi ibuffy, hows the morning?
<ibuffy> hi besitzer, heh. it is indeed morning, 3:28am
<ibuffy> a little frustrating
<besitzer_> by us is now 10,30
<ibuffy> working on getting my netgear WGR614L open source wireless router working
<ibuffy> called netgear and they aren't willing to help me get it working, it's the first time i've ever received a printed copy of the gpl license and the company doesn't support linux!
<besitzer_> i also got problems with loading my e mails from yahoo
<ibuffy> on the box "open-source router for Linux developers and open-source experts."
<ibuffy> so misleading
<ibuffy> anyway
<ibuffy> gots to go work on it some more
<besitzer_> do you know the german word for it?
<heinkel_111> Hi, after the latest upgrade of a lot of kde stuff including libplasma2 I have the following serious problem: on login, plasma fails, produces no useable backtrace, and leaves me without a desktop that works. KDE is effectively broken, except for the screensaver!
<Dillizar> i dont have sound when i play for ex amarok say that my sound card i busy
<heinkel_111> anyone else heard about simialr stuff
<heinkel_111> Dillzar> what sound system are you using? alsa or oss?
<heinkel_111> alsa is standard with kubuntu 8.10 afaik
<besitzer_> i have to go we hear us later
<jschall> i'm trying to get flash working in konqueror, on 64bit kubuntu. so far i installed kubuntu-restricted-extras and scanned for plugins in konqueror's plugin config, it found flash, but flash objects aren't really showing up. so, for example, youtube videos are solid black.
<Dillizar> heinkel_111, alsa
<heinkel_111> Dillizar: ok, if you had been using oss that is not particularily good when multiple programs are trying to use your sound device simultaneously. This does not appear to be your problem (unfortunately, it does not soleve it, either :-(
<Dillizar> hmm
<Dillizar> how can i check what i am using ??
<heinkel_111> Dillzar: does aplay -l (in konsole) list your soundcard?
<Dillizar> yes
<Dillizar> wanna see the output
<jschall> konqueror seems to load the flash player, but the flash player doesn't seem to work in konqueror...
<jschall> any fix?
<jschall> other than firefox?
<Dillizar> opera :)
<Dillizar> safari
<heinkel_111> Dillizar: are you able to play sounds with another program? I often test using alsaplayer
<heinkel_111> if alsaplayer works I think it is a xine related problem
<heinkel_111> I am not good with xine
<Dillizar> no i cant heinkel_111 and the sturt up music its jammed in the middle :D
<Paco_Paco> linux is just like windows only harder to use
<Paco_Paco> :(
<jschall> Paco_Paco: no.
<Dillizar> nooooooooooooooo
<heinkel_111> Dillizar: can you plastebin output from aplay-l ?
<Dillizar> can i PM you
<Dillizar> with it
<Dillizar> :)
<heinkel_111> ok if it is not more than a line or 3, if it is longer please paste it here: http://paste.ubuntu.com  and give me a link
<jschall> don't want to have to load gtk libraries =/ mozilla needs to release a qt version of ff
<jschall> what's kde's gnome-system-monitor?
<Dillizar> heinkel_111, http://paste.ubuntu.com/124637/
<Dillizar> jschall, its system monitor but form ubuntu :)
<jschall> Dillizar: what's the kde equivalent of gnome-system-monitor?
<Dillizar> dunno
<Dillizar> D:
<jschall> Dillizar: i know precisely what gnome-system-monitor is, i just want to know it's equivalent in kde
<jschall> w/e, i'll use top
<heinkel_111> Dillizar: it looks ok, I will be back in 8 minutes - maybe with some more intelligent stuff
<Dillizar> lol
<Dillizar> :)
<Dillizar> pls do
<pteague_laptop> jschall: htop is a nice gui top for cli
<inanimate> jschall: ksysguard
<inanimate> ^ESC is generally the keycombo to open it.
<Tm_T> pteague_laptop: htop is not GUI (:
<Guest40633> hi.
<kikoncio> hallo there!
<Guest40633> some help with ATI privative drivers.
<bazhang> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<heinkel_111> Dillizar: did you try the following in konsole yet: "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart" ?
<Dillizar> lol
<Dillizar> :D
<Dillizar> lemme check
<Dillizar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/124641/
<Dillizar> i have this for ya
<Dillizar> while i do that :P
<t_ras> I can't connect to network:
<t_ras> I have router without natting (all my comps and router have real IPs). I gave exactly the same settings it had 30 minutes before reinstalling, which were working, I gave them through "new connection" and I get in syslog:
<t_ras> wait_for_conection_expired...connection failed to activate (timeout): (0) Connection was not provided by any settings service
<t_ras> adpater through dashboard says "Disconnected"
<t_ras> Any ideas?
<heinkel_111> Dillizar: after the alsa-utils restart, you will also have to restart amarok
<Dillizar> k
<Guest40633> Please.
<Guest40633> cant let me select it.
<Dillizar> still nada
<t_ras> ?
<Dillizar> did the pastbim helped :)
<Guest40633> join #ubuntu
<heinkel_111> Dillizar: the second one? I don't understand how you produced it - what is it the output from?
<Dillizar> from auto test form alsa
<heinkel_111> Dillizar: can you post output of "more /proc/asound/cards"
<t_ras> http://paste.ubuntu.com/124643/
<t_ras> please help
<Dillizar> heinkel_111, how it was
<Dillizar> sudo smt
<serenity> hi
<serenity> a user asked me, why he can't update via the experimental repo. What happened?
<t_ras> ?
<heinkel_111> Dillizar: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Guest40633> some help with ATI privative drivers.
<heinkel_111> if that was the question
<Dillizar> lol
<Dillizar> no
<Dillizar> so i can get the /proc/asound/cards
<Dillizar> smt like getit
<t_ras> Will it make a difference if I try ubuntu instead of kubuntu? ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/124643/ )
<serenity> ahh, there is no more exper. repo, just enable backports
<Laeborg> Hi. I have a USB Microphone, named USB Microphone in KMix. I want to use this microphone in IDJC, and I can see my currently microphone (one in my monitor) is named alsa_pcm:capture_1 in IDCJ, how can I see what to type for use my USB microphone?
<Dillizar> heinkel_111, sorry for the delay
<Dillizar>  0 [ICH5           ]: ICH4 - Intel ICH5
<Dillizar>                       Intel ICH5 with CMI9761A+ at irq 21
<heinkel_111> Dillizar I am sorry my bad I meant cat /proc/asound/modules
<Dillizar>  0 snd_intel8x0
<t_ras> Will it make a difference if I try ubuntu instead of kubuntu? ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/124643/ )
<heinkel_111> I can't see much except that can't connect to stream message you pasted earlier, Dillizar - what command did you issue to get that?
<Dillizar> what
<alberto__> Una mano Paaaaaaaaaayos!!!
<Dillizar> second pastbin
<heinkel_111> yes, I want to try this on my computer too
<heinkel_111> Dillizar> to compare the output
<heinkel_111> 1
<heinkel_111>   audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<t_ras> Si alberto, no se mucho pero puedo tratar,
<t_ras> poray nesesitas un canal en espaniol
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<heinkel_111> Dillizar: I don't know this test
<Cueball> t_ras: right click the network manager. Select new connection. Then the device you use.
<Dillizar> from sound preferences sound playback test
<alberto__> hi t_ras.
<alberto__> no prob.
<alberto__> well.
<dwarder> what software should i yse to check hdd after it was dropped
<dwarder> *use
<alberto__> so, cant activate the privative controls for my ATI card
<t_ras> Cuebal - I did -all configured properly (I think) and it still says the same.
<alberto__> didn't let me choose it
<t_ras> Alberto: sorry, I don't know much about drivers
<alberto__> Thanks any ¡way t:ras.
<alberto__> oh, t-ras.
<alberto__> any kubuntu channel in spanish anyway?channel
<heinkel_111> Dillizar: are you using GNOME desktop environment in any way?
<t_ras> #ubuntu-es
<alberto__> ok doc.
<Dillizar> yes heinkel_111
<heinkel_111> Dillizar: I don't think I have that functionality in the system settings panel
<t_ras> Alberto: #ubuntu-es
<alberto__> see you.
<t_ras> sadasd
<t_ras> asd
<wartalker> firefox how to support scim
<heinkel_111> Dillizar: that explains a lot, but leaves me a little clueless - I use KDE
<t_ras> asdasdads
<Dillizar> k
<Dillizar> i will reinstall the gstreamers and restart
<Dillizar> :)
<Dillizar> cheers
<heinkel_111> Dillizar: in amarok, what engine are you using?
<Dillizar> xine
<heinkel_111> hmmm
<Dillizar> brb
<t_ras> http://paste.ubuntu.com/124643/
<heinkel_111> is kde 4.2 in ubuntu 8.10 by the latest update?
<heinkel_111> I am having issues on my workstation with plasma crashing on login --> absolutely useless kde desktop
<Mamarok> heinkel_111: if you have the repos activated, yes
<Mamarok> since several weeks
<heinkel_111> I think this happened after the latest update of libplasma2 yesterday or so
<heinkel_111> Mamarok: I don't have backports enabled
<Mamarok> well, then you really should update to 4.2
<Mamarok> hm, you have to if you want 4.2 though
<heinkel_111> Mamarok: my first priority is a stable system, like one with a desktop environment that works. Right now because plasma crashes on every login, I don't have that
<heinkel_111> Mamarok: I need to find a fix for plasma :-(
<heinkel_111> there is a segfault involved
 * Dillizar will start to cry :'(
<Mamarok> heinkel_111: 4.2 is by far more stable than 4.1.4, but your choice
<heinkel_111> Dillizar: still no sound? or no sound from amarok only?
<Dillizar> from nothing
<heinkel_111> Dillizar: I recommend you ask for help in #ubuntu, as it appears some of your problems may be related to GNOME
<Dillizar> i am but rine
<Dillizar> rien*
<Dillizar> i am asking #alsa now :P
<heinkel_111> Dillizar: please also check these links https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<heinkel_111> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<pteague_laptop> what's a good app for making videos?
<mefisto__> making videos from what?
<Dillizar> lemme see need restart
<pteague_laptop> converting the input from a camcorder into something viewable on the computer... i think my mom normally uses nero on windows, but she recently mentioned something about switching to linux
<mefisto__> pteague_laptop: kino, kdenlive, maybe avidemux for simple things
<pteague_laptop> now i think i just need to figure out what she's using for video capture & see if that will work under linux
<jschall> ok, smooth scrolling in konqueror is driving me nuts. how do i turn it off?
<jschall> i don't understand why anyone likes "smooth" scrolling, things feel so much snappier without it, even on really fast systems.
<jschall> i can understand an option for it, i can't really understand having it on by default, but not being able to get rid of it at all is just dumb.
<RurouniJones> Does anyone know why ssh -D isn't setting up a basic socks proxy but is logging in as normal?
<shadeslayer> quiet here
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> yayy nobody needs support
<shadeslayer> ><
<heinkel_111> I need some help, problem described here: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3102027.0
<pteague_laptop> are there any kde4 versions of kpdf or kregexpeditor ?
<mefisto__> pteague_laptop: I think okular is meant to replace kpdf in kde4
<ubuntu_> hi
<mefisto__> heinkel_111: why don't you upgrade to kde 4.2 ? That would probably fix it
<ubuntu_> can anybody help me with Ubuntu 2.0 Ultimate installation using Wubi ?
<pteague_laptop> ah, ok... was going through a list of things to install & was checking via aptitude... hadn't needed to open a pdf yet ;)
<mefisto__> ubuntu_: have you tried asking in #ubuntu ?
<heinkel_111> mefisto__:  as a matter of principle I don't enable backports as I have seen in past years that I tend to get an increasingly unstable system before the next release
<heinkel_111> mefisto__: however in this case it may be justified, to solve a specific problem
<mefisto__> heinkel_111: try keeping an eye on the ugrades, if you see anything not kde-related, don't install them
<heinkel_111> mefisto__: is there anyway I can just get the kde 4.2 upgrade out of backports, not all the other stuff, and do this without breaking compatibility of all the other programs I have installed?
<heinkel_111> mefisto__: if I enable backports and then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade I will get a loooong list of stuff to be upgraded
<pteague_laptop> kdiff3 is no longer available? :(
<mefisto__> heinkel_111: there used to be a ppa of the kde 4.2 upgraded packages, but I don't think it's being maintained any more. the packages (I think) are older versions than what's in backports and may not work properly
<mefisto__> heinkel_111: you could try adding this to your sources.list    deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<heinkel_111> mefisto__: you say that kde 4.2 *probably* will fix the problem, are there any improvements to dual-head displays for plasma in 4.2?
<heinkel_111> if there are no particular improvements, it is not likely that the problem is fixed, is it?
<mefisto__> I'm not really sure heinkel_111. but I doubt you will find a solution that did not involve upgrading to 4.2 anyway
<pteague_laptop> does kompare have 3-way diff?
<heinkel_111> mefisto__: I think I'll rather do backports than the experimental ppa, more likely to get the best quality and 9.04 is only 2 months away....if my system stability is affected
 * heinkel_111 upgrades, so help him o powers that kde!
<heinkel_111> anyone knows why gwenview is held back when updating to kde 4.2 using intrepid-backports repository?
<Mamarok> heinkel_111: I think it tries to overwrite an already existing folder
<Mamarok> heinkel_111: I usually just override it
<shadeslayer> how do i bring up a system monitor??
<shadeslayer> displaying CPU usage,RAM usage,etc
<pteague_laptop> you want cli or gui?
<shadeslayer> gui
<shadeslayer> ill be showing it off to show that Linux is lighter
<shadeslayer> ><
<shadeslayer> pteague_laptop: any idea??
<pteague_laptop> i saw something a bit ago...  what are the applets in kde4 called again?
<shadeslayer> widgets
<pteague_laptop> there we go, plasmoids
<shadeslayer> hmm
<pteague_laptop> there's a plasmoid-cpuload & a plasmoid-system-status
<shadeslayer> cant i club them
<pteague_laptop> there's also an xfce4-systemload-plugin, but not sure if that'll work in kde... hmm...
<shadeslayer> i have xfce though
<shadeslayer> but need it for KDE
<shadeslayer> thats the heaviest DE
<pteague_laptop> there's also a kcpuload that will at least show cpu load in kde...
<shadeslayer> i think this http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Oxygen+System+Monitor?content=86664
<pteague_laptop> there's also a loadmeter, but i'm not sure what that looks like
<shadeslayer> perfect for me
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<shadeslayer> god KDE is running slow
<pteague_laptop> i tend to go with htop , but that's a cli gui
<mefisto__> heinkel_111: I uninstalled gwenview, then reinstalled it. that solved the "held back" problem for me
<pteague_laptop> but htop is nice because it updates & shows multiple cpus
<garna> hola necesitaria algo de ayuda soy nuevo en esto y el primer problema que tengo me puede tengo una targeta wifi pci ASUS WiFi-AP P5E3 y soy incapaz de instalar los draivers ni si quiera se si existen hay alguna manera de poder instalar la targeta?
<shadeslayer> !es | garna
<ubottu> garna: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pteague_laptop> shadeslayer: i forgot about probably the best & ultimate system load gui...  gkrellm ;)
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> i have that lol
<shadeslayer> but not GUI enough
<shadeslayer> how do i installplasmoid?? that
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> how do i install that plasmoid
<pteague_laptop> not sure what plugins (if any) are needed, but you can show the top processes running, cpu, memory, hard drive, network, etc, etc
<mefisto__> !pt | garna
<ubottu> garna: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<shadeslayer> yeah
<pteague_laptop> aptitude install plasmoid-cpuload ...  & then right click on the panel & add it
<shadeslayer> was that portugese??
<pteague_laptop> looks like it
<shadeslayer> for the link above??
<shadeslayer> same plasmoid??
<pteague_laptop> if you use aptitude or apt-get just install which ever plasmoid packages you want that way... if you're using synaptic you should be able to search on plasmoid & install that way
<shadeslayer> ok
<pteague_laptop> that makes it available for use... it's not really a program that you can run from the kmenu, but it displays in 1 of the panels
<pteague_laptop> that is if you're running kde4... kde3 has something different than plasmoids i think
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> kde 4.2
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> cpu load is not the thing
<pteague_laptop> plasmoid-system-status then?
<heinkel_111> mefisto__: kde 4.2 fixed the plasma problem for me
<shadeslayer> no plasmoid
<pteague_laptop> what exactly are you trying to show?
<heinkel_111> mefisto__: although it is not an improvement over 4.1, it brought back the old status
<heinkel_111> one desktop applet for each screen
<mefisto__> heinkel_111: old status?
<heinkel_111> no stretch desktop across both screens
<heinkel_111> mefisto__: ^
<heinkel_111> mefisto__: in kde 3.5 the wallpaper could be 3200x1200 extended across both of the screens
<heinkel_111> mefisto__: i wish this could be possible in kde 4.x too :(
<heinkel_111> but it is a lot better to have a desktop than not to have a desktop
<shadeslayer> pteague_laptop: i cannot install http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Oxygen+System+Monitor?content=86664
<shadeslayer> how do i install??
<shadeslayer> the instructrions do not suffice
<pteague_laptop> shadeslayer: ok, you'll need to use a package manager to install hddtemp & lm_sensors ...  download the plasmoid binary (maybe to your desktop?) from that website & then follow the install instructions
<pteague_laptop> geeze... took me a while to figure out how to download that
<shadeslayer> ive installed both
<shadeslayer> but when i add it i cannot see the binary
<shadeslayer> i followed the instructions exactly
<pteague_laptop> ah, ok... at that point i believe it just adds it to what you can add to the panel maybe?  & then right click on panel & add widget?
<pteague_laptop> hmm...
<shadeslayer> no no
<shadeslayer> i download the .skg file
<shadeslayer> and try to add it
<shadeslayer> but i dont see it
<shadeslayer> do i have to compile it or something??
<shadeslayer> installing package failed
<pteague_laptop> install from file -> a window pops up & has 2 choices - plasmoid or dashboard... believe you need to select plasmoid, then that should give you a browse window
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> then i select the .skz file
<shadeslayer> on my desktop
<shadeslayer> and then it says installing package failed
<thehook> hi :) can anyone please give me a short intro to akonadi? im brand new to the kde
<shadeslayer> !akonadi>thehook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about akonadi
<shadeslayer> !akonadi
<pteague_laptop> from a terminal type sensors & see if that gives you anything
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> it gave me temps
<shadeslayer> i have lm-sensors installed
<shadeslayer> ><
<pteague_laptop> do you have the hddtemp daemon running?
<shadeslayer> pteague_laptop: did you get it working
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> how do i run it
<pteague_laptop> nope, i've got a huge install i'm currently doing & don't have hddtemp or lm-sensors in it
<pteague_laptop> when you installed hddtemp it should have asked if you wanted to run the daemon on startup
<shadeslayer> yeah it started them
<pteague_laptop> try running `nc localhost 7634`
<pteague_laptop> & see if it shows anything
<shadeslayer> |/dev/sg0|WDC WD3200BEVT-75ZCT2|42|C||/dev/sda|WDC WD3200BEVT-75ZCT2|42|C|
<pteague_laptop> ok, that's working... hmm...
<pteague_laptop> ok, clicking that 'plasmoid binary' link sent me to another page instead of allowing me to download it... so i still don't know where to download it
<shadeslayer> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Oxygen+System+Monitor?content=86664
<shadeslayer> download link at the bottom of description
<shadeslayer> ><
<shadeslayer> everybody @ #kde wants it now :P
<Redleer> finally sounds works on my acer aspire 8930g :D
<shadeslayer> Redleer: restart??
<Redleer> shadeslayer: why would i need restart after getting sounds working? hehe
<heinkel_111> mefisto__: fyi, from changelog kde 4.2 :         Multi-screen support has been improved through the Kephal library, fixing many bugs when running KDE on more than one monitor
<heinkel_111> ^ I was hoping for more positive results from the than what I have seen so far
<shadeslayer> Redleer: no i mean,did you restart kubuntu to get it workind
<shadeslayer> *g
<pteague_laptop> shadeslayer: cat that skz file or open it in a text editor...  i'm looking at what it downloaded for me & it says "Not found"
<shadeslayer> ok
<Redleer> shadeslayer: upgraded alsa and got hda-verb after that restart and sounds worked
<shadeslayer> #kde thinks its superkaramba
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<shadeslayer> it opens in ark
<shadeslayer> ><
 * heinkel_111 brb reboot needed
<klaus> hi everybody, anybody got experience with SIS M672 graphic?
<shadeslayer> pteague_laptop: opened in ark
<pteague_laptop> if your in a term, use cat on it, or open kate & open the file...
<pteague_laptop> see what it says
<shadeslayer> ok
<pteague_laptop> if it says something about binary then it should be ok
<shadeslayer> weird symbols
<pteague_laptop> in which case i'm not sure why i got a plain text file simply stating "Not found"....  & i can't help anymore...  i'm fairly new to the whole kde4 thing
<pteague_laptop> k, weird symbols should be binary then
<shadeslayer> ���Q~�#%EvQ�'¥����>TUU���U���C����������8���'O����Q��Ex�7z��pw+�ݻw���~SRR2N�H�>~Ŋ3³į]M��&rkl�$,�CDϳw��XT��h��s�t˗//���+ҝ;w(��� �p�&�����������O��#V�UU
<shadeslayer> sample
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> oh crap
<shadeslayer> sorry for that
<shadeslayer> i was pasting it
<shadeslayer> ><
<shadeslayer> pteague_laptop: next step ??
<pteague_laptop> yep, that's binary so at least you got it
<shadeslayer> hehe
<pteague_laptop> no idea why i can't get it
<shadeslayer> wait ill send you the download link
<pteague_laptop> i found it on that page after you said it was at the bottom of the description
<shadeslayer> http://kde-look.org/content/download.php?content=86664&id=1&tan=47348040
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> try downloading that
<pteague_laptop> it immediately finished downloading for me so i got suspicious & opened it with cat at which point i got the very useful message
<pteague_laptop> oh wait, i think that tan is different
<shadeslayer> tan??
<pteague_laptop> the link i had ended with &tan=72053474
<shadeslayer> they got it to work
<Redleer> im not getting it to work either
<shadeslayer> its superkaramba
<shadeslayer> ><
<pteague_laptop> ok, i got something other than "Not found", but it's just an html page >.<
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> how to reload plasma??
<shadeslayer> !plasma
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasma
<pteague_laptop> !plasmoid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasmoid
<shadeslayer> :P
<pteague_laptop> not sure, maybe log out & log back in?
<pteague_laptop> !widget
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widget
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> brb then
<dr_Willis> Hmm.
<mefisto__> shadeslayer: alt-F2, then type plasma
<SandGorgon> does kubuntu 8.0.4.2 have KDE 4.2 - any kubuntu install cds with KDE 4.2 for that matter ?
<pteague_laptop> aha, finally figured out why that game was crashing X...  dsound error... >.<
<shadeslayer> pteague_laptop: got it to work
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<pteague_laptop> afaik hardy only has kde3 on CD, but allows you to download -kde4 packages, not sure whether that's 4.1, 4.2 or whatnot
<shadeslayer> oy oy oy
<giarca> anyone know is there a plasmoid for kde4.2 to have the output of a program show like folder view?
<giarca> I would have xconsole bond to the desktop
<giarca> not a window itself
<SandGorgon> pteague_laptop: any installer cd with 4.2 - I want to give it my non-computer savvy cousin to install
<dr_Willis> You mean you wish to have text logging to onto a window on the desktop?
<ActionParsnip> giarca: you could run yakuake
<pteague_laptop> intrepid has 4, but i don't know what version of 4
<heinkel_111> hmm where did the appearance settings disappear to in kde 4.2 ?? huh?
<giarca> dr_Willis: not exactly
<giarca> try to explain better
<giarca> the command xconsole give me a window I can resize or dock
<giarca> I would tranfsorm that window in something like the kde's widget "folder view"
<pteague_laptop> heinkel_111: i *think* it's the same as kmenu -> system -> system settings -> desktop ?
<giarca> a sort of window rock solid on the desktop
<pteague_laptop> or ...system settings -> appearance
<ActionParsnip> giarca: why not use yakuake and then you can have it going in and out of view with a hotkey
<heinkel_111> pteague_laptop: thank you, I found it now. my K-menu suddenly had several "settings" elements added at the top level beneath favorites and those folders did not contain anything
<giarca> ActionParsnip: xconsole is not konsolo or xterm o gnome-terminal
<pteague_laptop> hehe
<giarca> :)
<giarca> yakuake I know and don't fit my need :)
<ActionParsnip> !info xconsole
<ubottu> Package xconsole does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> !xconsole
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xconsole
<giarca> try run in your kubuntu the command xconsole
<giarca> is something like a tail of dmesg in console
<pteague_laptop> i want my quick launcher :(
<ActionParsnip> pteague_laptop: sudo apt-get install --reinstall krunner
<pteague_laptop> couldn't find package krunner
<ActionParsnip> giarca: xconsole just gives me a white box with a cursor and it just beeps when i press any key (I use fluxbox)
<giarca> try to open xterm or whatever and sudo su
<giarca> logging some system operation
<ActionParsnip> youu shouldnt sudo su
<dr_Willis> do not use 'sudo su'   use sudo -s or sudo -i
<dr_Willis> :)
<giarca> LOL
<dr_Willis> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<giarca> it's for use
<ActionParsnip> giarca: sudo su doesnt setup the environment correctly, just like sudo kate doesnt set up the environment correctly
<olskolirc> I'm on Intrepid with Kde 4.2 stable and my pvr is only playing static for some reason in vlc with my Hauppague PVR card...any help?
<giarca> it's to see what xconsole log
<ActionParsnip> sudo -i (interactive is much better)
<giarca> ActionParsnip: yeah
<pteague_laptop> i think the only reason giarca made the comment to `sudo su` was because it will specifically dump something to xconsole... not that you should sudo su & then do something else as root
<ActionParsnip> i see so its like a console logging thingy
<giarca> pteague_laptop: yeah, it's the first command sure log something
<giarca> ActionParsnip: yeah, but it log shclient also
<giarca> and wnat to put them iptables too
<giarca> but if I can't put xconsole in plasmoid like on desktop
<giarca> it's not usable a windows open constantly...
<pteague_laptop> isn't there even a launcher plasmoid where i'd have to specify each app i wanted to add to the panel? or some way to drag & drop apps from kmenu to panel? this is nuts :(
<giarca> pteague_laptop: launcher palsmoid can't do what I'm asking for...
<ActionParsnip> pteague_laptop: you can use the quick view panel like that
<giarca> I don't know if exist something for what I'm asking...
<giarca> ah... it wasn't for me.. :P
<ActionParsnip> pteague_laptop: create a folder full of .desktop files and then use the folder view plasmoid to show that folder
<pteague_laptop> giarca: sorry, o
<pteague_laptop> er, i'm wanting a quicklaunch applet :)
<ActionParsnip> pteague_laptop: you will then have a plasmoid full of launchers
<tom__> Can people ask questions here?
<pteague_laptop> no, nobody can ask questions here... it's why we're being quiet :)
<tom__> Ok
<ActionParsnip> tom__: ask away
<tom__> Well, I'm new to Linux
<tom__> And I'd like to get KDevelop to work
<giarca> I have found
<tom__> I'd like to write simple C++ and have it compiled and executed
<giarca> FILE WATCHER plasmoid and then configure the log file I want to have on desktop
<giarca> :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<giarca> mmm I think...
<chris-rc1> hi
<chris-rc1>  i wanna use the mouse mark feature for drawing onto my desktop, but somehow it is kinda choppy. sometimes it starts drawing when i press down meta+shift, sometimes not. moreover, is there a way to use this in an OOO presentation?
<heinkel_111> how do I adjust the colour on the taskbar at the bottom of the screen (kde 4.2)
<ActionParsnip> tom__: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<drostie> heinkel_111: K > System Settings > Appearance
<tom__> ActionParsnip: ?
<tom__> (I've already installed KDevelop)
<ActionParsnip> tom__: if you want to compile you need build-essential
<tom__> Ok...and what did you mean with that?
<heinkel_111> drostie: no....
<ActionParsnip> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<ActionParsnip> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<pteague_laptop> *sigh*...  falling prey to the way it should be done in kde4 apparently... i wanted to click my firefox launcher, only wait... no quick launcher ;)  so... kmenu -> internet ... no firefox towards the top... oh, not alphabetical... let's see... bittorrent, ktorrent, krfb, evolution...  *sigh* all the way at the bottom because why? oh, that's right "web browser" *description* which isn't shown starts with w ... >.<
<ActionParsnip> tom__: have you installed kdevelop?
<tom__> Yes
<tom__> With Add/remove
<ActionParsnip> ok then launch it from konsole by tying kdevelop
<drostie> heinkel_111: sorry. K > System Settings > Advanced > Desktop Theme. ^_^
<ActionParsnip> tom__: is that what you need or am i missing something?
<legodude> what's the best way to restore my home directory after reinstalling?
<ActionParsnip> legodude: copy the data from your backup
<ActionParsnip> legodude: if /home was on another partition, edit fstab to mount it as such
<pteague_laptop> aha! i found a quicklauncher applet on that kde-look.org site
<legodude> alright, I just wanted to make sure there weren't some config files that had to be touched in a certain way
<tom__> ActionParsnip: Well, the program works/I can use it but I just don't know how to get it working properly
<ActionParsnip> tom__: thats where you got me
<drostie> legodude: [sudo cp -a ~/* /media/usbkey/folder] to get it onto a usb key, then [sudo cp -a /media/usbkey/folder/* ~] to get it back.
<tom__> ActionParsnip: I need to make a target or something, and I have no idea what to do
<drostie> Although, that might be bad if the user ids change, I don't know. (maybe don't sudo or -a the second part?)
<drostie> blah, chat lag --_--;;
<ActionParsnip> tom__: ive always just made a simple .cpp file then compiled it with: gcc source.cpp  (exemple) which will produce the binary a.out
 * legodude will image his hard drive just to ensure this upgrade goes smoothly
<shadeslayer> hi kubuntu is running uber slow,anything i can do
<shadeslayer> gnome and XFCE run fine
<drostie> shadeslayer: give it swap, make sure your video card drivers are installed, and make sure you have copious quantities of RAM.
<tom__> ActionParsnip: So what do you recommend? Not using KDevelop and using something else?
<shadeslayer> drostie: 3GB ram,3.5GB swap,177 drivers
<drostie> Other than that, check the process lists to figure out whether anything's eating CPU time.
<shadeslayer> how??
<ActionParsnip> tom__: ive not used it so i couldnt comment
<tom__> ActionParsnip: So what do you use?
<ActionParsnip> tom__: try finding some kdevelop guides for new kdevelop users
<tom__> I see
<ActionParsnip> tom__: like a kdevelop hello world program
<shadeslayer> drostie: right now i see xorg is at the top
<shadeslayer> thats from a widget
<drostie> shadeslayer: type "top" into a console, or Alt-F2, "ksysguard".
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: if you rename ~/.kde and reboot does it speed up? yu will need to configure all kde apps again but its a good test
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> lets see
<shadeslayer> xorg is eating most
<shadeslayer> ><
<shadeslayer> then plasma
<shadeslayer> then amarok
<tom__> Can I use Konversation to join something else besides Ubuntu IRC?
<shadeslayer> of course
<drostie> amarok? Are you playing music right now?
<shadeslayer>  /join
<shadeslayer> yeah
<drostie> 'kay.
<mefisto__> shadeslayer: try switching off desktop effects
<shadeslayer> nooo
<shadeslayer> :P
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: if you have amarok2 then it is a huge memory hog
<shadeslayer> please not desktop effects
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> oh not 2
<shadeslayer> i hald oneve the o
<drostie> We find out that shadeslayer has 3GB of RAM... and a 333MHz processor ^_^
<tom__> shadeslayer: How can I join something from a different server (quakenet) ?
<shadeslayer> no
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: try renaming your ~/.kde folder, just to test
<shadeslayer> 2.1 Ghz
<shadeslayer> :P
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: you can build up a test profile to see when the slowdown occurs
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> will try
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: once you know you can bring in the original
<ActionParsnip> and step it down
<shadeslayer> OMG
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> i had it powersave
<shadeslayer> lol
<tom__> How can I join a channel from a different server?
<shadeslayer> 800 Mhz
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> tom__: /join <channelname>
<tom__> shadeslaer: It doesn't work, it's not the right one
<shadeslayer> well that command should work with every IRC
<shadeslayer> ><
<tom__> But how does it know to look on Quakenet?
<ActionParsnip> tom__: you gotta join the other server first
<ActionParsnip> tom__: then /j <channel>
<tom__> ActionParsnip: And how do I do that?
<shadeslayer> thats with /connect
<ActionParsnip> tom__: what client are you using?
<shadeslayer> i think
<shadeslayer> konversation
<shadeslayer> :P
<tom__> Konversation
<ActionParsnip> tom__: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Internet_Relay_Chat_commands#CONNECT
<legodude> what
<legodude> what's the easiest way to get a list of installed packages?
<ActionParsnip> legodude: dpkg -l
<ActionParsnip> legodude: you may want to use: dpkg -l | less
<ActionParsnip> legodude: makes it readable
<legodude> dpkg -l > installed_pkgs actually :)
<tom__> ActionParsnip: Thanks, but how do I know what the port is?
<legodude> outside of my xorg.conf, are there any system files that I should probably be saving?
<ActionParsnip> tom__: default is 6667 try that
<ActionParsnip> legodude: do you use samba? do you have a specialised fstab?
<legodude> yes (fstab)
<ActionParsnip> legodude: have you added aliases to ~/.bashrc
<legodude> samba never worked right on this system
<legodude> lots of aliases, which is why I'm saving my whole ~
<ActionParsnip> legodude: you could backup ~/.mozilla and ~/.mozilla-thunderbird if you use them
<tom__> connect QuakeNet 6667
<tom__> Pfft
<tom__> Things shouldn't be so hard
<legodude> yes, I need all of the settings from my home folder
<ActionParsnip> legodude: ~/.fluxbox/menu /startup /init /keys if you have modified them
<ActionParsnip> legodude: the list is endless what you may or may not havve and/or editted
<pteague_laptop> what's the keyboard shortcut for the kmenu ?
<legodude> which is why I originally asked about anything special to restore the home folder to account for the config files
<ActionParsnip> pteague_laptop: you need to set one
<tom__> It says "This command is for network staff only"
<drostie> legodude: if you've modified anything in /etc yourself, or /boot/grub/menu.lst, those can be backed up too. If you've written your own shell/python scripts in /bin, /usr/bin, or /usr/local/bin, you should back them up, too.
<ActionParsnip> tom__: try it from a non freenode channel
<lovre> hello
<tom__> ActionParsnip: I have no idea what any of that means :(
<lovre> i was wondering, i have been using kubuntu for a while now, and i dont know, does it use some kind of firewall by default?
<tom__> ActionParsnip: could you maybe just show what I have to write?
<ActionParsnip> tom__: currently you are in the channel #kubuntu on freenode server
<drostie> lovre: the firewall is in the Linux kernel.
<drostie> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<tom__> Yes
<ActionParsnip> tom__: if konversation has a kin of null channel that is on your system, use that
<ActionParsnip> tom__: in ppidgin I have to create a new account for each server you connect to, im not sure how konversation handles this
<tom__> ActionParsnip: I'm terribly sorry but I just don't know what you're talking about
<lovre> drostie: wow, thats cool. What about virus protection? I dont think there is need for that?
<ActionParsnip> tom__: yep, looks like you have to add the server to your client
<tom__> ActionParsnip: I'm not at all used to using IRC, so ...
<ActionParsnip> i think i'm mixing rooms
<tom__> ActionParsnip: And how do I "add" it ?
<ActionParsnip> my bad
<ActionParsnip> http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/serverlist.html
<drostie> lovre: virus protection in Linux is, sadly, chiefly done through three methods: obscurity, keeping your packages up to date with security patches, and the built-in file permissions system.
<lucas_> hi
<sinclair> hi everyone
<ActionParsnip> yes you are on irc which is fine, but konversation only knows freenode right now, i think you have to add it so you can use it
<lucas_> i cannot raise my resolution to 1280x1024
<lucas_> it is stuck in 1152,864
<lucas_> (default)
<lovre> drostie: as i understand, there is a little to none possibility of caching a virus, if not doing anything suspicious...
<drostie> lovre: there aren't enough Linux-targeted viruses to justify the sort of checksum-based on-access testing that you see e.g. on Windows.
<ActionParsnip> lucas_: have you tried adding the res to xorg.conf?
<lucas_> ActionParsnip: my xorg.conf doesnt have any information.. only the identificators of the sections
<lovre> drostie: i see. Another thing, does the built-in firewall allow everything by default?
<drostie> lovre: that's also more or less true on Windows, too. :-P. The problem is that people often do suspicious things without realizing it.
<lucas_> ActionParsnip: so i didn't try yet
<ActionParsnip> lucas_: can you pastebin it please
<lucas_> yes
<ActionParsnip> lucas_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lovre> drostie: im trying to install guarddog to see what it does. I thought its just a GUI for iptables. I got an error Unable to start guarddog firewall - /etc/rc.firewall does not exist
<sinclair> best irc client for Kubuntu? Quassel?
<drostie> lovre: I'd have to look up documentation on guarddog to help you there.
<ActionParsnip> !best | sinclair
<ubottu> sinclair: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<drostie> sinclair: Quassel and KVirc are both decent.
<lovre> drostie: ok, dont bother then
<tom__> ActionParsnip: where can I find what network quakenet is on
<ActionParsnip> sinclair: best doesnt exist en mass, best is only best to you
<tuxi> I like Konversation better than Quassel (YMMV)
<lucas_> ActionParsnip: http://rafb.net/p/2BvvV240.html
<drostie> tom__: irc.quakenet.org:6667
<lovre> drostie: so does the firewall allow everything by default?
<drostie> lovre: as far as I know, yes. You might [sudo iptables -L] in a konsole to find out directly, though.
<ActionParsnip> tom__: irc.quakenet.com is my gues
<lovre> drostie: ok, thank you for your time
<tom__> ActionParsnip: So I have to fill that in in the "Network" box, right?
<drostie> sure, no problem. Gotta do something while the laundry is going. ^_^;;
<ActionParsnip> lucas_: wow thats bare, you will need to add some more info like driver and resolution and refresh rates to get a decent display
<ActionParsnip> tom__: thats the server name
<ActionParsnip> tom__: port will be 6667
<drostie> ActionParsnip, tom__: it's .org, not .com.
<tom__> ActionParsnip: And what will be the network name?
<tom__> (Like "Freenode" or something, I need to fill in something there)
<ActionParsnip> lucas_: here's mine: http://pastebin.com/f611d8aac
<ActionParsnip> tom__: i think thats just a name for your convenience
<drostie> tom: the network name is whatever you want it to be.
<lucas_> ActionParsnip: yes i know.. but that's the default intrepid xorg.conf.. i though the config was done somewhere else. ty
<pteague> hmm... wow is causing dsound errors after changing my video card from an 8600 to a 9600 on my desktop :(  http://pastebin.com/mbada3fa
<shadeslayer> huh bluetooth isnt working
<lucas_> ActionParsnip: yours doesnt work for me.. the kubuntu splash screen doesn't display and i get a console login
<lucas_> i think i need to add the resolutions manually..
<ActionParsnip> lucas_: mine is an nvidia xorg.conf, you need to copy bits out to make yours work
<ActionParsnip> lucas_: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<lucas_> ActionParsnip: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] (rev a1)
<tom__> ActionParsnip: It worked! Thanks!!!
<lucas_> ActionParsnip: i've just run nvidia-xconfig
<ActionParsnip> lucas_: have you ran: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177
<lucas_> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> ok then if yu ran sudo nvidia-xconfig you should be able to startx
<ActionParsnip> lucas_: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-273637.html
<lucas_> ActionParsnip: i get an error.. usplash cannot run in this resolution
<ActionParsnip> lucas_: add another resolution to the list that is 640x480
<ActionParsnip> i think usplash uses that
<ActionParsnip> you could always run: sudo dpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ActionParsnip> to get a default one, then run sudo nvidia-xconfig, restart x
<ActionParsnip> lucas_: dd the nvdiakerenl build k when you installed 177
<ubuntu_> hello everyone
<lucas_> ActionParsnip: yes.. it is actually running fine right now.. but with 1152x864 res
<lucas_> ActionParsnip: i will try to add the resolutions manually to my xorg.conf
<ubuntu_> I am running kubuntu 7.10 livecd as I am in an emergency situation... I extracted all the files from the latest Ubuntu ISO to the root of my USB drive, now how do I make the drive bootable so I can install Ubuntu from it?
<panther_> Hello! I have a problem making ./configure with wxGTK-2.8.90=>config.status: error: cannot find input file: Makefile.in, although "make" is installed?
<ActionParsnip> !usb | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: its a little more complicated than that
<chris-rc1> does anybody use impress for presentations?
<ActionParsnip> chris-rc1: try in #Openoffice.org
<ubuntu_> yes I read that
<ubuntu_> should I use syslinux or install a tool
<ali__> I want to install virtual machines in my Kubuntu Machine
<ali__> In XP i did it using VMWARE
<ali__> but how to do in Kubuntu
<ali__> Hello
<ali__> [19:41] <ali__> I want to install virtual machines in my Kubuntu Machine
<ali__> [19:41] <ali__> In XP i did it using VMWARE
<ali__> [19:41] <ali__> but how to do in Kubuntu
<ubuntu_> looks like I have to it manually,  as there is no usb-creator package for pre-8.10 versions
<ActionParsnip> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<ActionParsnip> ali__: and please dont paste like that
<ali__> no one was answering thats why I again pasteed my answer
<ActionParsnip> well you waited all of 60 seconds
<ActionParsnip> so you dint really give anyone chance
<Redleer> ali__: https://www.vmware.com/tryvmware/?p=workstation-l
<heinkel_111> is there a good irc client for kde4?
<giarca> heinkel_111: konversation
<Dragnslcr> Konversation works fine for me
<Dragnslcr> I don't think there are any written specifically for KDE4
<heinkel_111> i use konversation but it is kde3 and not updated
<Dragnslcr> They're still working on the new version
<giarca> yeah! great software, very clean with all the stuff lot of poeple need
<giarca> ah...
<giarca> heinkel_111: kvirc?
<heinkel_111> starts firefox instead of konqueror when I click on links abd I can't get it to integrate with kde4 things to well
<heinkel_111> giarca: I tried kvirc a couple of days ago, not impressed
<heinkel_111> it was more like a windows application, lacking a lot of the kde integration features
<Dragnslcr> I believe Konversation uses whatever your default browser is for links
<giarca> Dragnslcr: it does
<Dragnslcr> Check System Settings -> Default Applications
<heinkel_111> Dragnslcr: mine for some reason I don't know insists on launching firefox
<thedark> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo ./isotostick.sh ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso /media/disk/
<thedark> ./isotostick.sh [--reset-mbr] [--noverify] <isopath> <usbstick device>
<thedark> someone please help me
<thedark> what do I need to type
<thedark> the iso is in the same directory as the script and the path is /media/disk/
<drostie> heinkel_111: kvirc, quassel exist for kde4.
<thedark> of the usb drive I want to make bootable
<heinkel_111> quassel?
<drostie> quassel. IRC client. you were asking about them?
<Redleer> im using quassel and looks nice
<ActionParsnip> !usb | thedark
<thedark> is my question dumb?
<ubottu> thedark: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<thedark> okay I got the directions from ther
<Dragnslcr> thedark- try using the path to the device instead of the mount point?
<thedark> I copy and pasted it straight from there, but changed the directories
<thedark> ?
<ActionParsnip> heinkel_111: change ythe browser used in konversation as the default browser
<ali__> does anyone knows how to run Dsniff tool on Kubuntu
<thedark> so that that would be /mnt/sdb2/
<ActionParsnip> heinkel_111: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1083059
<ali__> I have downloaded a tar.gz file
<ActionParsnip> !info dsniff
<ubottu> dsniff (source: dsniff): Various tools to sniff network traffic for cleartext insecurities. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4b1+debian-17ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 114 kB, installed size 388 kB
<thedark> that gives me the same prompt with the syntax for the command, which leaves me to believe it didn't work
<ali__> i have extracted it ..... but dont know how to run
<drostie> thedark: type "mount" into a console, put the results in a pastebin for us to see.
<ActionParsnip> ali__: its in the repo
<ali__> so it will install from            sudo apt-get install dsniff ??
<ActionParsnip> ali__: yes
<ActionParsnip> ali__: always ALWAYS check the repo first to see if its there
<ActionParsnip> ali__: most likely it will be
<ali__> where to check the repo
<ali__> I mean how can i check a repo
<ali__> that here are these softwares
<ActionParsnip> ali__: synaptic
<ali__> ohhhhhhh Thanks
<thedark> here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/124789/
<ActionParsnip> ali__: or apt-cache search <program>
<thedark> thank you for helping me
<ActionParsnip> ali__: in ubuntu is hugely rare to need to physically download stuff, its done with repositorys
<ali__> its Adept in Kubuntu right ?
<thedark> I also try typing this: sudo ./isotostick.sh ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso /dev/sdb2/
<drostie> thedark: what's the first partition on /dev/sdb holding?
<thedark> but again it just gives me the syntax prompt
<thedark> you mean dev sdb2?
<drostie> thedark: I have no idea what your custom shell script contains or does. It's not a mainline package, as far as I can tell.
<olskolirc> I'm on Intrepid...how do I get my external usb hard drives to automatically mount on boot up please?
<drostie> thedark: no, I mean /dev/sdb1, the first partition on your USB drive.
 * thedark sighs I got it from the page that bot keeps sending me too and have looked at many times already!
<john_> how to install acceleration 3D on 8.10? and how to install official nvidia driver ('X server is running' error)?
<thedark> I didn't realize there was more than 1... this drive is actually my old comp hd from a previous kubuntu install on a comp that got fried
<ActionParsnip> thedark: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-kubuntu-810-install-via-usb-creator/
<thedark> I don't have 8.10
<thedark> 8.10 crashed
<ActionParsnip> john_: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<thedark> I am using a 7.10 livecd to get support so I can start anew with Ubuntu 8.10
<thedark> because I am suck of KDE 4s issues
<thedark> it is an emergency situation
<ActionParsnip> thedark: its the same procedure for 7.10 as 8.10
<thedark> that is why I am using the script from the page you have sent me to twice
<thedark> I tried installing usb creator in the konsole
<thedark> says no such package
<federico> ciao
<federico> ciao
<thedark> anyeung gaseyo
<thedark> if you could tell me how to install USB live creator on Kubuntu 7.10, I would LOVE to hear it
<thedark> I would love to use a simple gui and be through this nightmare
<drostie> blech, this is a rather complicated shell script.
<thedark> how about using syslinux
<thedark> I could do it manually
<thedark> has nobody done this before?
<drostie> thedark: open up a konsole and type [sudo apt-get install usb-creator] (without the brackets) to install the usb-creator package.
<noren> hi there
<noren> need an urgent help can i get back the just deleted file which i rremoved form the bin also..
<thedark> ....
<thedark> I have done that already
<ActionParsnip> thedark: that guide walks you through the steps needed, you dont need a usb creator
<thedark> well I just ran syslinux
<thedark> looks like the end of the line, the filesystem has to be fat32 huh
<thedark> the drive is ext2
<drostie> thedark: you have two partitions on your drive. I'm guessing /dev/sdb1 is fat32, and /dev/sdb2 is ext2/3?
<drostie> noren: [sudo apt-get install foremost] ...?
<shadeslayer> hey whats the package name of amarok 2.1 in kubuntu??
<thedark> I don't know
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> well somebody might
<thedark> I was answering drostie, sorry
<drostie> shadeslayer: just "amarok", though the version depends on your distribution version (i.e. hardy, intrepid, or jaunty).
<shadeslayer> intrepid
<thedark> how do I find out, and how do I set syslinux to make that partition bootable if it is fat32
<shadeslayer> so will i get 2.1??
<thedark> how about this
<drostie> !info amarok | shadeslayer
<ubottu> amarok (source: amarok): versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.10-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 2396 kB, installed size 7040 kB
<shadeslayer> amarok is not it
<thedark> is there a way to just make my hd bootable like a livecd
<shadeslayer> :P
<thedark> I already backed everything up
<shadeslayer> ubottu rocks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rocks
<shadeslayer> haha
<thedark> dear god just how do I get ubuntu 8.10 installed on this without a livecd
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> thats not possible
<shadeslayer> what do you have??
<drostie> shadeslayer: amarok in intrepid is version 1.4.10, to get a later version, download from the Jaunty repository.
<shadeslayer> oh you could  wubi
<shadeslayer> ;)
<shadeslayer> drostie: which is??
<shadeslayer> but that would mean jaunty upgrades
<drostie> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/amarok
<drostie> No, you don't need to dist-upgrade to jaunty to dl their packages from packages.ubuntu.com.
<drostie> ok now, thedark. Do you already have a functioning Ubuntu distribution?
<thedark> no. just this livecd
<thedark> unless by functional
<thedark> you mean the recovery console
<drostie> Can you run the livecd on some computer in your home?
<thedark> this livecd is 7.10
<thedark> I want Ubuntu 8.10
<thedark> NOT Kubuntu
<thedark> I have installed that thing twice in less than two weeks
<tuxi> and you can't burn a CD?
<thedark> my computing life has been a nightmare
<thedark> no cds, yes I know I am an idiot
<ActionParsnip> i'd go buy a cake (if possible)
<ActionParsnip> media == CHEEEEEP
<thedark> yeah I know I just moved to a foreign country
<thedark> there were other things on my mind
<thedark> it was an oversight
<tuxi> don't need computing issues on top of all the other bits
<thedark> so I guess there is no way huh
 * tuxi has been an expatriate
<thedark> I mean, I need this asap man, I need my comp
<drostie> there's certainly a way, you just have no patience. :-P
<thedark> I understand how I come off but
<thedark> I have been in this room many,many times over the past two weeks
<thedark> I have been given a solution like once
<thedark> and I have spent many hours here
<thedark> like I said, Kubuntu 8.10 has been a nightmare
<thedark> it is late where I am and if people just don't have an answer or I am just screwed, at this point I would like to know, because I don't have hours and hours
<drostie> Dude. The more time I have to type in response to complaints, the slower I actually can help you with your problem. :-P
<thedark> okay, sorry
<drostie> Okay, so you have an ubuntu 8.10 livecd image, and you're now chatting from... what? kubuntu 7.10? windows? something else?
<cuznt> i have spent many hours here myself
<pteague> using kubuntu you could install ubuntu-desktop
<thedark> kubuntu 7.10 livecd
<cuznt> and not gotten answers. sometimes you got to take the bits you DO have and piece them together. because its beta thedark we all  learn together.
<thedark> yeah well I never meant to jump on this beta train... I am a casual user that didn't know what he was getting into when he upgraded
<cuznt> you need 8.04.2 the dark
<thedark> my fault
<pteague> thedark: what's on the computer you're currently using? or is the livecd all you have?
<thedark> but I am still frustrated
<drostie> OK. And you've got a hard drive which is connected via USB, with two partitions -- sdb1 (vfat) and sdb2 (ext2), correct?
<thedark> Kubuntu 8.10 is on the comp
<cuznt> ok
<ActionParsnip> pteague: i think he is booted to a live cd with a view to putting an 8.10 iso on a usb stick to make it bootable
<thedark> but the xserver won't start
<thedark> YES! action basically has it right
<thedark> there is only one partition on the usb drive
<thedark> I don't know where you get that
<thedark> qtparted only recognizes one filesystem... ext2
<drostie> Your pastebin suggested that /dev/sdb2 is mounted, and by Linux file conventions, that means there should be a /dev/sdb1.
<pteague> ah, i've not put anything on a usb stick yet...  however, can you mount an ext3 drive via the 7.10 livecds?  if so, you could easily download the 8.10 iso & store to somewhere... but i'm not sure if the livecd would let you eject itself in order to put another in...
<ActionParsnip> thedark: have you booted to the hdd recovery root console and ran: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
 * thedark whimpers
<thedark> I guess I could try it
<thedark> of course
<thedark> if it doesn't work
<pteague> yeah, dpkg-reconfigure ftw
<cuznt> what action says works thedark
<cuznt> ive been down that road myself
<thedark> I will just reboot the livecd and lose my mind going through this all again
<XiXaQ> hello everyone. I'm testing kubuntu jaunty and I'm really impressed. I haven't used KDE in many years, but now I'm actually considering a switch. As a new kde 4 user, I have a bunch of questions. Is there any gnome-kde migration guide somewhere?
<thedark> okay....
<thedark> I will try it
<cuznt> no thedark if it does not work, that just means that that was not the problems
<thedark> DON'T DO IT
<cuznt> but you got to do things in order
<thedark> okay I will try it
<samirnassar> XiXaQ: Are you asking about analogous software? Banshee vs. Amarok for example?
<drostie> thedark: you haven't been using jaunty, so stop typing in all caps.
<thedark> what is jaunty, 8.10.XXwhatever
<pteague> what file extension do plasmoids have?
<thedark> all I know is KDE 4.1 was killing me
<drostie> No. 8.10 is intrepid.
<Mamarok> thedark: no, it's 9.04
<thedark> wow so it is super experimental
<thedark> how can it be better
<drostie> Because 8.10 is on KDE 4.1, which was a rough draft of the beautiful interface that is KDE 4.2, which is now available on 9.04.
<Mamarok> thedark: well, some people just like it, and it's not experimental but more like testing, to be released in a month time
<samirnassar> thedark: it isn't. the last person who ran jaunty died a horrible death after his hard drive exploded.
<thedark> I believe it
<samirnassar> thedark: seriously, never use jaunty.
<thedark> I feel dead inside
<drostie> But jaunty is still in alpha builds, and packages are constantly being upgraded.
<XiXaQ> samirnassar: not really. What are wallets? Can I configure the K-menu to not switch between the categories on mouse hovering? Are plasmoids and widgets the same thing? Can I have different widgets on different workspaces?
<samirnassar> damn, I just ran out of troll food
<thedark> I am getting off the KDE bandwagon once I get through this
<thedark> anyway I am wasting too much time, I will this dpkg thing
<samirnassar> XiXaQ: there are alternatives to K-Menu. Lancelot for example, and even a "traditional" menu
<bartskde2> trying to make the switch back to kde from gnome. how do I set dragon or vlc to start when I insert a dvd?
<samirnassar> XiXaQ: KWallet is a password storage app. It can handle things like entering your password for you in a variety of apps.
<drostie> !kwallet | XiXaQ
<ubottu> XiXaQ: kwallet is a subsystem that provides a convenient and secure way to manage all your passwords. More information is available at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/kwallet
<XiXaQ> samirnassar: I noticed that, but I like the menu except for that one thing. I use a touchpad without complete control, and it's annoying that the menu skips between categories that easily. I'd like to order that with a click.
<samirnassar> XiXaQ: if you right click on the K-Menu
<samirnassar> XiXaQ: you'll get Application launcher setting option.
<samirnassar> XiXaQ: you can turn off hovering there.
<thomas____> anyone else experiencing lockups using kde 4 and the "opengl" screensavers? when I try to open the screen lock the screen either flickers wildly between the screensaver and the "lock up" image or just locks
<XiXaQ> ah! Nice. Thanks :)
<drostie> And yes, plasmoids and widgets are the same thing. But I think all workspaces share the same panels, in which case, I don't think you can have different plasmoids on different workspaces.
<chairman_> does anybody have MySpace IM on Kopete
<XiXaQ> drostie: in the upper right, there is a button that you can click. You can zoom out. There you can "add activity", which seems to be different workspaces with different widgets.
<thedark> ok it worked
<thedark> sorry for being a jerk, I am just really happy it worked
<thedark> but I am still switching to Ubuntu in a few days
<thedark> so thank you, this simple advice was really helpful
<thedark> and I will just buy cds later this week
<drostie> Yet another problem solved by ActionParsnip ^_^
<thomas____> quassel irc was not so bad, in fact it reminds me very much of konversation
<drostie> thomas____: it feels kinda... rough to me, though.
<drostie> anyways.
<bartskde2> any idea how to get vlc to start automatically when I insert a dvd in kde 4.2?
<pteague_laptop> does konqueror or dolphin let you use tree view anymore?
<kishore> is the right channel for talking about jaunty?
<kishore> or is there one specifically setup for jaunty?
<XiXaQ> kishore: hehe, good question. I'm new here myself because I'm testing jaunty. Nobody's complained about my questions, but there is a channel called #ubuntu+1, which are the primary channel for the next version of ubuntu. I reckon that goes for kubuntu too..
<dr_Willis> Yep.
<kishore> XiXaQ: since you are with jaunty? let me just ask.. if you experience stability issues. and several zombie processes?
<m477> on fresh 8.10 i have this error 'konqueror crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV).'
<m477> all the time
<kishore> XiXaQ: which i think are mostly due the qt 4.5 switch
<kishore> m477: my intrepid install (with 4.2) is pretty stable
<XiXaQ> kishore: I haven't used KDE in about ten years, and I've been testing kubuntu jaunty for two hours approximately. I do get some errors, but I haven't really checked the system thoroughly.
<kishore> XiXaQ: ah ok :)
<heinkel_111> ActionParsnip: thank you for the link, the technique worked fine and now I can again open konqueror from konversation
<khirr> hello, i have kubuntu 9.04 but it is in english, how could i traslate this?
<dr_Willis> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<heinkel_111> I still prefer konversation to quassel, I think
<SandGorgon> XiXaQ, how is the stability of jaunty with kde 4.2 ?
<m477> kishore: on 4.2 i wont get this error ?
<pteague> if anybody else is looking for a quick launcher for kde4 i found a functional 1 at http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=78061&forumpage=2 ...  there's a binary for 32bit ubuntu, i had to compile for 64bit
<XiXaQ> SandGorgon: as I said, I've been testing it for only two hours. That's not sufficient to start making claims on stability. It hasn't crashed yet, but then if it did, it would be scandalous.
<kishore> m477: i cant say for sure but IMHO stability "improved" with kubuntu releasing 4.2 which is now also available in backports
<pteague> the weather plasmoid is kind of a fail... it's saying it's 2F outside & it's 14F
<kishore> XiXaQ: its not exactly crashing but behaves weird at times... can you check if you have zombie processes? (ctrl+esc)
<XiXaQ> sounds like a data source issue, pteague.
<kishore> pteague: have you configured it right for your place?
<pteague> i put in my zip code
<m477> kishore: so the best way to instal 4.2 is by website or adept ?
<XiXaQ> kishore: none that I can see.
<kishore> i have zombie processes from ksmserver and amarok too leaves lots of amarokcollection processes
<pteague> & i can barely read the background stating it's kansas city
<kishore> m477: adept should do
<pteague> accuweather says for my zip it's 12F & 11F "realfeel' ... weather.com says it's 14F & feels like 1F
<kishore> m477: but you should have backports enabled
<SandGorgon> XiXaQ, kishore any of you using nVidia cards? I have XPS with nvidia laptop and i'm concerned about the new Xorg
<m477> kishore:  how can i do that ?
<XiXaQ> SandGorgon: I'm running in vbox.
<kishore> SandGorgon: I have nvidia
<SandGorgon> kishore, which card ?
<kishore> SandGorgon: internal go6150
<kishore> m477: let me check in the UI.. im mostly used to the command line.. :P
<m477> kishore: ok np i will w8
<kishore> m477: i think it is called "unsupported updates" in the UI
<kishore> m477: open adept and click on edit software sources
<kishore> under sources
<m477> kishore: just that ?
<rizvan> i messed my nvidia drivers, now x won't load with "nvidia"
<rizvan> is there a fix?
<kishore> m477: i guess.. help me here... once you update software sources
<mmaker> привет всем
<kishore> in a command line execute "using inertial sensors
<kishore> "
<kishore> sorry...
<kishore> in a command line execute "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep backports"
<kishore> and tell me the output
<m477> kishore: yes i got 25 software updates availble should i install all ?
<kishore> does that list kde applications?
<kishore> m477: 25 is rather small
<m477> kishore: i have fresh system and i did one upgrade just, befor that
<kishore> m477: and was unsupported updates already enabled?
<m477> kishore: no, these were 'normal' updates
<kishore> open any kde application and look into help->about it should mention your current version
<m477> kishore: now when i enable unsuported i got 25 packages avalible to update the most like KDE upgrades
<kishore> m477: an upgrade to 4.2 should list many more applications that just 25 i would think
<kishore> m477: to be use, check on the command line with the command "sudo apt-get -V dist-upgrade"
<kishore> it will mention the current version number and the version to which it is being upgraded
<kishore> all kde applications should show something like 4.1.x to 4.2.x
<draik_> How can I find out why my computer keeps on freezing?
<kishore> draik_: do you have any binray restricted drivers installed?
<m477> kishore: why 'about kde' shows me that i have 3.5.10 version when i got 8.10 and on starting up show 4.1 ?
<draik_> To the best of my knowledge, no. But this issue has been happening ever since I started installing Kubuntu Intrepid on my 1TB. It's odd since I just installed Kubuntu on my friend's 1TB last night without any of these issues.
<m477> kishore: now shows 93 upgraded, 18 newly installed, 2 to remove and 1 not upgraded. ( 147 mb )
<kishore> m477: which app did you check
<kishore> m477: now that sounds more realistic
<m477> kishore: amarok , konversation
<m477> kishore: in terminal 4.1.4 <lol>
<kishore> m477: too bad those two apps in 8.10 are indeed kde 3 apps :)
<m477> kishore: ah
<kishore> but kde 4 version of amarok is available as amarok-kde4
<m477> kishore: ok thx but it will change just look ?
<kishore> draik_: im really not sure. you should check with the kernel guys
<drostie> My screen blanks on the "desktop" icon in the KDE4.2 login splash screen, before half-returning in for the K-icon. it then all reappears to do the fade-to-desktop effect. Any ideas on what happens during that icon?
<draik_> kishore: #kernel ?
<kishore> m477: amarok for kde4 is very different
<kishore> you should check if you really want to upgrade
<m477> kishore: i installed this update im gonna reboot
<drostie> Because if I have to, I will replace those icons with a splash screen that says, "Shiny. Pants. Fruit filling. K." instead.
<kishore> draik_: i think it is #ubuntu-kernel
<pteague> anybody know what dev packages i need in order to build the plasmoids from kde-look.org ?
<khirr> what are the repositories for kubuntu 9.04?
<kishore> pteague: try libplasma-dev
<drostie> khirr: the same as kubuntu 8.10, with the "jaunty" keyword instead of the "intrepid" keyword.
<pteague> what dromer said
<khirr> yes, but, i dont know where i can get the list
<kishore> khirr: /etc/apt/sources.list
<khirr> i have spain list, i need central list
<drostie> Try just "archive.ubuntu.com" rather than es.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<khirr> <drostie> i will try
<pteague> kishore: already auto installed...  think i may need to install kde-devel &/or kde-devel-extras ?
<m477> kishore: when i was rebooting kde had crashed all screan was in strange signs i made picture by camera i can show you if it helps
<kishore> m477: but is it ok now?
<drostie> A picture would tell us much more than "all screan was in strange signs."
<kishore> using inertial sensors
<m477> kishore:  yes i think
<kishore> damn the mouse pad
<drostie> inertial sensors...?
<khirr> <dostrie> it works
<m477> drostie: tell me your e mail i send picture
<kishore> drostie: sorry.. accidentally pasted from another document that im working on
<dromer> pteague: I didn't say anything ..
<pteague> dromer: sorry, tab completion gave me wrong nic & i wasn't paying attention... shame on me
<dromer> :P
<kishore> pteague: that should be enough as a minimum.. which applet are you trying to build and what error do you get?
<dromer> does anybode know when the 180 nvidia driver will be available in ubuntu?
<kishore> dromer: it already is
<draik_> I have now lost internet connection to my desktop
<m477> drostie: i sent
<draik_> It either kills off the internet connection or it freezes. I don't have the slightest clue about what is happening with my desktop.
<draik_> OK, now it is frozen
<pteague> kishore: i'm trying to compile a couple of them...  adjustable clock & customizable weather plasmoid seem to be giving me the same/similar errors at the top
<drostie> isn't it horrible having two people in the chat with the same first three letters of their handle? *g*
<pteague> 1 of the issues is that it seems like at some point it can't find an included file & i'm not sure whether it's supposed to be in the sources from the tarball or from 1 of the default plasmoids
<drostie> draik_: what's happening with your desktop?
<drostie> I mean, more specifically than "It either kills off the internet or it freezes" -- what is "it"?
<dromer> kishore: hmm ok, I can only get the 96, 173 and 177 driver for my card though
<draik_> drostie: Same thing; loss of internet (if I get that far) with the ever-constant freezing
<kishore> pteague: whats the include file that is missing?
<drostie> m477: that's a pretty spectacular death screen. Much better than any BSOD on Windows. :-D
<m477> drostie: yes i got it second time in one day
<draik_> I just opened the case and disconnected the 3 hard drives I'm not using right now. See if that fixes anything.
<m477> drostie: could it be cuz i dont have instaled drivers for grphic card ?
<pteague> plasmaclock/clockapplet.h & then there's lots of interrupts after it followed by errors
<drostie> m477: that would depend on the graphics card, I suppose, but I can't imagine that anything from Linux has that sort of screen hard-coded in it.
<m477> kishore: it havent helped The application Konqueror (konqueror) crashed and caused the signal 6 (SIGABRT). next crash
<m477> drostie: nvidia 8600m gs
<kishore> m477: does this only happen with konq?
<pteague> & for the weather plasmoid it's missing/can't find Plasma/PopupApplet
<m477> kishore: i dont know i just opened that till
<m477> kishore: i supoust it will do with more aplications
<kishore> interesting.. since i do not face the same...
<m477> i have this problem on few versions kubuntu
<draik_> No internet on the desktop
<kishore> did you migrate your home folder from older versions of kubuntu?
<m477> i did always format
<draik_> Now system is frozen.
<draik_> Hard drive is vaguely warm,
<m477> kishore: i think it is becouse i havent 3d acceleration instaled
<drostie> draik_: what system are you running? just saying "I have no internet, now my system is frozen" doesn't really tell us much.
<kishore> m477: still should not crash... It's a bug never the less! :)
<m477> kishore: so what i have to do with that
<draik_> drostie: Kubuntu Intrepid on 1TB HDD. And now, it's not reading that HDD.
<kishore> m477: you should file a bug in launchpad
<m477> by the way how i install opera by adept when it coudnt find it ?
<kishore> m477: i think you need to add a repository
<m477> kishore: can you tell me how ?
<draik_> My BIOS reset itself to begin from the HDD rather than add-on card; odd. I'm back into Kubuntu.
<kishore> m477: sorry i do not have the details with me here but they should be available from the opera download pages
<Slartibartfast> m477, opera is not offered through a repostory as far as i know ....... just download from there website
<drostie> For the record, I've resized m477's crash screen and uploaded it here: http://drostie.org/ksod.jpg
<drostie> it's very very spectacular.
<kishore> dromer: Wow!
<draik_> It's pretty, but not what is needed.
<Slartibartfast> wow ... like a caleidoscope :-)
<khirr> how could i install nvidia drivers in kubuntu 9.04?
<draik_> What would cause my computer to suddenly freeze?
<drostie> khirr: K > Applications > System > Hardware Drivers should do it.
<draik_> And to lose an internet connection while getting packages.
<drostie> draik_: KDE 4.1? 4.2?
<draik_> 4.2
<mino_> hi :)
<khirr> <drostie> driver not appear
<skeebo> I'm running kubuntu 8.10, and I have an external drive with a FAT32 fs (it's a very busy drive) and thus needs defragging.... :( So I was wondering how safe it is to mount my external drive to my XP SP3 VM to defrag it for me. Should I run into any problems doing this?
<mino_> where is the audio device settings in amarok2 ? ( i run kde 4.2 )
<m477> kishore: did you see it ? http://drostie.org/ksod.jpg
<kishore> m477: yup!
<drostie> draik_: how is your internet connection set up on your computer, and does it work for at least some parts?
<kishore> spectacular! how did you do it! :P
<drostie> It's truly the pinnacle of modern art. ^_^
<m477> kishore:  i told you i did upadte kde and when reboting it crashed
<draik_> drostie: laptop (this connection) and desktop are on the same router that connects directly to the modem and onto my ISP; nothing special about it. The internet works for about 5 minutes. I'm running the updates and then I get nothing. The connection drops and Yakuake is there looking at me with zero movement in package downloads.
<dromer> kishore: wow what?
<khirr> <drostie> if the driver does not appear in the hardware   list, what should i do?
<kishore> dromer: the image... m477 crash
<choupeaux> slt tt lmonde
<drostie> khirr: erm, google something like [nvidia such-and-so ubuntu] in order to find someone who has made it work before?
<choupeaux> vous ete tous sur linux kubuntu
<choupeaux> ??
<draik_> !fr | choupeaux
<ubottu> choupeaux: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<khirr> <drostie> in ubuntu it works, detects new driver but in kubuntu with kde 4.2 i didnt see that
<pteague> anybody have any ideas on this?  trying to compile a plasmoid - http://pastebin.com/m75f086fd
<drostie> draik_: okay, it starts and then stops. Good. go to K > Applications > System > KSystemLogs .
<draik_> drostie: I'll let you know if I can get that far
<drostie> Watch the logs while the connection drops, see what's happening.
<drostie> khirr: is this jaunty with 4.2 or intrepid with 4.2?
<khirr> <drostie> i'm using jaunty
<draik_> OK, I got that far. Let me see
<drostie> khirr: hm. And the hardware that you're trying to install is...?
<draik_> System froze, drostie. But I see this...
<khirr> <drostie> nvidia serie FX
<draik_> NetworkManager <WARN> connection_get_settings_cb(): Connection_get_...
<dromer> khirr: and eh, what does it have to do with me? :)
<sharkk> someone know a nice(and hopefully working :)) graphical software to manage boot services(sysvinit) for kubuntu/kde? thanks
<dromer> s/khirr/kishore
<dromer> ugh
<khirr> uhm?
<draik_> kernel [ 132.733043] NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 16, Head 00000000...
<dromer> so, hmm, I'm having trouble withe the tv-out of my geforce 6200: I can only get b/w
<draik_> drostie: system froze as I was attempting to resize so I can view the error message.
<drostie> draik_: okay, so instead of logging on the normal way, maybe it's best if you log into a TTY.
<draik_> drostie: OK. I will do that. Desktop almost at login prompt
<draik_> drostie: BTW, it happens there too
<drostie> The sudden crashes also happen in a TTY?
<draik_> I lose the internet connection, then I'm stuck with nothing to do at that point but reboot.
<drostie> Yes. But the system logs can be read from a TTY with nano and the /var/log directory.
<m477> how open tar.gz ? what was the command
<draik_> Yup. I'm going to do that once it happens
<pteague> dromer: might be able to find somebody to help in #ubuntu-mythtv
<drostie> (I'm actually surprised that you've got working wireless in the first place on the TTYs, to be perfectly honest. Mine doesn't work until I run KNetworkManager. --_--;;)
<dromer> pteague: I'm not doing anything with mythtv
<pteague> just thinking they may have the experience with dealing with the hardware/drivers
<dromer> hmm
<aponte> hello
<m477> how to install official nvidia driver ('x server is running' error)? something with runlevels? how to do that?
<pteague> m477: do you know if you need the nvidia-glx or the nvidia-glx-new driver?
<m477> pteague what's the diffrence ?
<draik_> drostie: I'm looking at the log. I have NetowrkManager starting up, then I have eth0 being unmanaged. That's the end of the log for the NetworkManager
<drostie> That's the last thing that happens before your internet and/or computer crashes?
<draik_> Seems that computer crashes within KDE.
<draik_> I have OpenBox. I'll give that a shot, but I have to reboot to regain my internet connection.
<draik_> I'm still within TTY1 and no crash.
<pteague> m477: this is part of the description for the nvidia-glx-new package - "...If you have a TNT, TNT2, or older GeForce, you may need the nvidia-glx-legacy package instead of this one. If you have a GeForce4, you may need the nvidia-glx package."
<pteague> m477: so i guess anything older than a geforce4 uses the nvidia-glx-legacy, geforce4 uses nvidia-glx, & anything newer uses nvidia-glx-new
<m477> pteague so i need nvidia-glx-new
<draik_> drostie: Take that back, no OpenBox yet.
<drostie> draik_: hm. Does the old Xorg log say anything about a crash?
<draik_> I'll check
<drostie> Because if the crash only happens when KDE is running...
<pteague> m477: k & you'll also want to install nvidia-settings as well to set things up
<drostie> (This is why I don't like Intrepid/4.2 systems, though. --_--;;)
<m477> pteague ok
<pteague> m477: after installing both, run `sudo nvidia-xconfig` to prep the xorg.conf file... & then `sudo nvidia-settings` should give you a gui to make changes
<drostie> While there are people around, how do I add stretchable blank space to a panel, to prevent, e.g., the clock from scaling to half the screen width? Or do I just need to break these things off into separate panels?
<pteague> drostie: good question... i want to know as well :)
<draik_> drostie: /var/log/Xorg.0.log doesn't have any errors. A bunch of (II) and (**).
<m477> pteague which i need ? nvidia-glx-96 nvidia-glx-180 nvidia-glx-177 nvidia-glx-173 nvidia-glx-71
<m477> pteague they are availible
<cuznt> is it ok to remove the experimental i used to upgrade to 4.2 the 1st time?
<draik_> drostie: I have a segfault with nepomukservices. That's possibly the cause since it also handles networking (IIRC).
<draik_> I'm currently using KDE/Openbox. So far so good.
<drostie> draik_: I dunno; nepomuk is always generating crash reports on my KDE 4.2 install, but it has never taken down my computer. :-\
<pteague> m477: do any of them say recommended ?
<thomas> Hello, I have a Creative Live Cam (VF0420) and I want to use it in Kopete. The ov51x-jpeg is installed, but I can not see a picture in Kopete. Can anyone help me?
<cfenix> i need some help, i can't see the text on the menues of my windows
<m477> pteague Package nvidia-glx-new has no installation candidate
<draik_> drostie: I think KDE/Openbox is the solution
<draik_> No crash and the install is still going on
<ngirard> Ha all. Have you noticed a recent trouble happening when setting the zoom to "fit page" in Adobe reader ? It used to work, and now the resulting zoom is a little bit too high for the page to fit entirely in the window
<ngirard> I'm using kde 4.2 in Intrepid and haven't changed the version of Adobe reader, so it definitely has to be related to a changed in kwin, plasma or another kde component
<pteague> m477: which nvidia chipset is it & who is the manufacturer of the card?
<m477> pteague it is nvidia 8600 m gs , sorry i dont know what chipset is there
<pteague> that is the chipset :)
<pteague> who's the manufacturer of the board? evga, msi, etc ?
<cfenix> i can't see the text on menu of Wine and aMSN, anyone know what can i do?
<pteague> the brand on the box
<m477> pteague i supoust it is asus
<draik_> drostie: Spoke too soon. It froze
<LoKi[MK]> hallo
<LoKi[MK]> jemand da ?
<overlord> I just switched from Gnome to KDE. Can anyone tell me how do I edit start-up apps ?
<pteague> m477: sorry, pizza showed up & geeze is it cold outside
<GWild> overlord: I place files in .kde/Autostart
<GWild> overlord: to start yakuake, conky, etc
<drostie> I could use some pizza right now. ^_^
<LoKi[MK]> hallo ?
<overlord> hmm
<drostie> !hi | LoKi[MK]
<ubottu> LoKi[MK]: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<m477> pteague so what now mate ?
<GWild> drostie: I'll have a slice of pepperonni please
<pteague> drostie: got a p'zone, not gonna last very long :(
<LoKi[MK]> give it a german IRC Kubuntu chanel ?
<XiXaQ> does anyone know of plasmoids which can display the next few tasks, meetings, etc from kontact?
<GWild> overlord: you can also edit the session settings for restoration on restart
<pteague> m477: when did it tell you it had no installation candidate? or was that it had no recommended driver?
<drostie> yeah, well, I'm in a country where there are only two pizza options: something called "New York Pizza" (it's not), and Domino's.
<overlord> GWild: Exactly how do I add an application to load at start up
<drostie> The Domino's motto in this country is particularly delightful: "Man hungry. Ding-dong pizza.")
<overlord> GWild: for ex. let's say Compiz or Emerald
<pteague> lol
<GWild> overlord: add a symlink to those apps
<GWild> overlord: that what I have done and it seems to work fine
<jussi01> !offtopic | drostie
<ubottu> drostie: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<overlord> GWild: and just how do i do that ?
<pteague> anybody know if there's a way to tell which nvidia driver is actually loaded?
<m477> pteague http://paste.ubuntu.com/124852/
<GWild> overlord: create a symlink in .kde/Autostart which points to /usr/bin/your_app
<pteague> oh wow... which version of kubuntu are you using?
<jussi01> pteague: dmesg | grep nvidia (that will likely say....)
<drostie> The most frustrating thing about Quassel compared to KVirc, is that clicking on links in Quassel doesn't open them. >_<
<GWild> overlord: for example my 'yakuake' symlink points to /usr/bin/yakuake
<overlord> GWild: okay.
<jussi01> drostie: unless you are in an ancient version, it does
<overlord> oh..and I have another problem.
<overlord> My Kopete chat window. It has gone into fullscreen mode. Somewhat like Firefox. How do I fix that ?
<GWild> overlord: I would say to right click on the title bar and go into the window behaviour settings
<drostie> jussi01: 0.4.0 is in the repos; that's what I have.
<pteague> jussi01: nope, just complains that nvidia module license tains the kernel & "NVRM loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module   169.12" :(
<pteague> i'm thinking the 8600 uses the 177
<jussi01> drostie: hrm, well link clicking works here
<GWild> overlord: "Configure Window Behaviour"
<overlord> GWild: Thanks. I'll try that.
<GWild> overlord: then "Window specific"
<pteague> windows is going to reboot my game box here in a second & i'll have grub load linux & see if i can figure out which package it installed
<pteague> m477: are you using hardy, intrepid, or jausty?
<m477> pteague interpid
<m477> ok im gonna instal 177
<drostie> jussi01: weird. When I mouseover the link, I get this pretty-but-useless thumbnail version. I then double-click it to visit the link, and it selects the link text instead. How did you configure it to follow the link?
<pteague> m477: k, this box has hardy... i'll wait for game box to reboot, but i could have sworn i installed nvidia-glx-new ... hmm...  do you have the partner &/or restricted sources added?
<m477> pteague restricted
<drostie> oh. I see. Quassel is just backwards. Single clicks open, double clicks select, rather than vice versa. >_<;;
<m477> pteague http://paste.ubuntu.com/124860/
<overlord> GWild: Okay. I Fixed the Kopete problem. I edited the startup sessions using the sessions tools from Gnome to remove Compiz. I guess there was some conflict.
<overlord> GWild: But I couldn't find "Configure Window Behaviour"
<pteague> yep, i have the 177 drivers installed...  m477 try kmenu -> system -> hardware drivers
<m477> pteague i have 177 activated
<GWild> overlord: no "Configure Window Behaviour" by right clicking on the title bar?
<GWild> overlord: no "Configure Window Behavior..." by right clicking on the title bar?*
<overlord> GWild: Title bar was missing at that point. And I still can't find it
<m477> pteague how can i check if i have 3c acceleration ? in console
<m477> pteague 3d* im sorry
<pteague> m477: k, run nvidia-xconfig & it should prepare the xorg.conf
<pteague> m477: 3d i'm not sure about
<m477> pteague and what now ?
<GWild> hmm
<overlord> Also, I would like to know: I want to open a folder by double clicking it. And I'm unable to find this in the "Configure Dolphin"  page. How do I do this ?
<pteague> m477: did it give you the same error message as before?
<Wazmyn> overlord:  look in system settings
<m477> pteague no , now i have to do http://paste.ubuntu.com/124872/
<Wazmyn> overlord: keyboard&mouse ->> mouse
<overlord> Wazmyn: Thanks.
<Wazmyn> overlord: sure. But if you leave it on one click for 2 weeks, you'll wonder why anybody would ever use the double click :)
<overlord> GWild: Oh. I can see "Window Behaviour" & "Window Specific Behaviour" in system settings.
<overlord> Wazmyn: Thanks for the tip. I'l leave it to single click now. Let's see ! =]
<m477> pteague im in etc/x11/xorg.conf i have to write up there something yes ?
<pteague> m477: ah, ok...  let me paste my xorg file... hmm...  what was the cli for pasting config files...
<draik_> This is not a technical question, but I'll ask anyway... If I cough, should I be seeing something that resembles small shooting stars or spider web lines of light?
<m477> pteague cli ? what does it mean ?
<pteague> command line interface... i.e. terminal
<draik_> drostie: So I no longer have the Internet issue. I still have the freezing issue.
<Wazmyn> draik when you caough you temporarly disrupt blood flow to your brain. You're seeing the effects of that
<pteague> m477: check http://pastebin.com/fb3214d2
<pteague> against your xorg.conf
<draik_> Wazmyn: Lovely. Well, as long as I'm not halucinating anything, I suppose that's fine with me.
<Wazmyn> <-- sinus infection. I was having the same thing. Wife's a Vet, she explained it all to me
<pteague> sinuses are fun... speaking of which *gobbles a claritin-d*
<Loctrice> well, I made it
<dr_Willis> :0 get one of those little 'tea pots' to wash out your nose. :)
<Loctrice> anyone give me some info with kubuntu? I got this channel from the help page
<Wazmyn> Everyone keeps telling me that, dr_Willis
<Wazmyn> Loctrice: just ask your questions
<m477> pteague i did what now ?
<draik_> !ask | Loctrice
<ubottu> Loctrice: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dr_Willis> Wazmyn,  ive not tried one.. but guys at work sware by them.. Im going to try one whenever i can track one doen thats not outragous priced.
<Loctrice> I have tried debian, and now kubuntu. I cant seem to get the desktop to load. it has some messy graphics on F7 but no environment that I can use
<pteague> or spicy food...  i like mexican & oriental... the extra hot... when i'm having bad problems with sinuses
 * Wazmyn agrees with dr_Willis
<m477> pteague now i have to restart x server ?
<pteague> m477: actually, if you copied my xorg.conf to yours i think all you need to do is restart X unless there's something specific you want to try... that's off my box with the 8600 in it
<_Maikon_> hello .i got a nice conection, but when i'm downloading a package from  repositories(via apt-get or any gui) i  can't a good conection, my downloads are at 50kb/s
<draik_> pteague: spicy food with clear your ins and outs
<draik_> Spicy Food, your body's I/O port cleaner!
<_Maikon_> any idea where is my problem?
<Loctrice> so why cant I get a desktop if its supposed to have one with my install?
<dr_Willis> pteague,  a little habanaro pepper under the tounge does wonders eh? :)
<draik_> dr_Willis: What teapots did you mean?
<dr_Willis> draik_,  the 'neti pots'  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8sDIbRAXlg   - they look like little teapots the kids would play with
<pteague> dr_Willis: either that or maybe it's the extra burning makes you cry it all out? ;)
<pteague> lol draik_
<pteague> woot, i'm installing pastebinit on all my boxes
<draik_> LOL. That's funny. I can see this being used otherwise.
<dr_Willis> draik_,  :) like the kids having 'tea' :)
<pteague> oh yuck
<Wazmyn> Loctrice: did the desktop work with the live cd?
<draik_> dr_Willis: I can imaging kids being very experimental and use special salt with this thing
<fkm> Is there a way to get the 'old' Adept back on a Kubuntu Interpid?
<pteague> lol
<Wazmyn> fkm:  sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Wazmyn> :)
<fkm> I don't like synaptic either :-(
<Wazmyn> fkm: it's better than the new adept
<fkm> That's right :-)
<dr_Willis> I always use synaptic
<draik_> I use CLI
<dr_Willis> 'pacman -S synaptic' :P
<fkm> I switched to the console for now
<pteague> lol off that youtube link i followed "white trash neti pot"...
<fkm> So there's no way to get to back to the good old Adept vom Feisty? :-|
<dr_Willis> proberly not
<pteague> my preference is the update-notifier from gnome... i can have it show me what needs to be updated without me having to put in a password... so if i figure it's not worth it i'll just leave it for later
<m477> pteague hey when i overwrite my xorg by your kde wont open to me i had to load backup file
<dr_Willis>  /join #netipot
<dr_Willis> oops :)
<pteague> ok, that's not good
<pteague> lol
<pteague>  /join #knottypot
<afonso_> I am navigate konqueror no navigate
<Wazmyn> anybody else using quassel?
<pteague> m477: k, if you're still at a point asking for a driver, just add the `Driver "nvidia"` line to your xorg.conf & see if that works
<fkm> Hmmm... If I wanted to start a (or at least sort of a) petition to get them to return to the old version: where should I do that?  :-)
<Wazmyn> fkm: i'm sure they're working on bringing the new one up to the full functionality of the old one
<m477> pteague but nvidia setting works
<m477> pteague i have all the time "Driver "nvidia""
<pteague> ah, ok
<m477> pteague so what i have to change in that file
<m477> pteague if i have to do anything ? now
<pteague> m477: if it's working with the line about the nvidia driver i think that's all you need...  if you want to mess around & set some extra settings you can run `sudo nvidia-settings`
<fkm> Wazmyn, Ok :-) Thank you for the info!
<pteague> m477: just be sure to make a backup of xorg.conf before you do... always easier to go back to something known to work than to try to start over
<afonso_> entrei nesta sala ou canal ou seja lá como o pessoal Linux se comunica, estou prestando atenção
<m477> pteague ok thx cya homie
<m477> :D
<pteague> np, sorry it took so long :)
<m477> how can i check in terminal if i have 3d acceleration ?
<dr_Willis> run Quake3 ? :)
<dr_Willis> heh. there is some command i recall - but i forget what it is..
<dr_Willis> glxinfo or similer.
<m477> i think is easier way :P
<BluesKaj> m477, glxinfo | grep direct
<m477> BluesKaj: direct rendering is acceleration ?
<dr_Willis> I think so.. :) but theres no guarentees it actually does work.. untill ya try the 3d stuff in a program.
<darrell> anyone got any good advice on buying a wifi copier?
<m477> ok thx
 * dr_Willis wonders what a wifi copier is...
<dr_Willis> you mean a  wireless printer/scanner?
<BluesKaj> m477, http://blogs.koolwal.net/2008/04/28/how-to-enabling-3d-acceleration-under-debian-linux/
<Valkyria> please need help with kubuntu 8.10 im new in linux!!!!
<Valkyria> someone???
<dr_Willis> Well..  #1 - state the actual problem  to the channel.
<Valkyria> i dont know how to configure this to have my laptop with an additional monitor
<m477> is vmware free under linux?
<dr_Willis> Configure 'what' exactly?
<dr_Willis> There is a free vmware version, and free virtualbox also. I recall.
<dr_Willis> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<koperton> Valkyria: is your driver video that you have to configure
<Valkyria> look, first, sorry about my english... im from chile
<koperton> !graphiccard
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphiccard
<Valkyria> mmm
<Valkyria> i can see both monitors
<koperton> Valkyria: mm there is espagnol channel
<koperton> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<koperton> Valkyria: you language is spagnol?
<darrell> yeah dr_Willis a wireless printer/scanner
<m477> ubottu: they has 3d acceleration ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pteague> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<m477> dr_Willis: is there 3d acceleration working in virtualbox or QEmu? or only in vmware
<quassel208> can i get deb on my linux distro ?
<koperton> quassel208: ?what's your problem ?
<pteague> m477: i think vmware is best bet currently for 3d support... although i'm not sure any have very good directx support... i'm surprised i can actually watch netflix movies in vmware now
<quassel208> if i can get apt on other linux systeem
<m477> but vmware is not GPL
<dr_Willis> m477,  from that i gather - it onluy works in vmware in special cases.
<m477> aha
<dr_Willis> I wouldent expect to be able to play games at 100% speed :)
<m477> btw can you recomend so program like compiz
<m477> the most effectiv
<m477> effective*
<dr_Willis> 'like compiz' ?
<dr_Willis> like compiz in what way?
<m477> or is it the only option for 3dcubes etc..
<m477> the best effects etc
<pteague> dr_Willis: i can't believe some of the  youtube vids for that teapot... cayenne pepper & another with coca-cola
<m477> and pritty stabile
<dr_Willis> pteague,  fizzy! and acid! :(
<dr_Willis> m477,  i dont bend over too far backwards for useless eye candy. KDE4 has its own 'effects' that work very well
<pteague> oh geeze... & the link off coca-cola has mt dew... >_<  what are these people smoking before they're doing this?
<dr_Willis> what next? battery acid and Vinager?
<pteague> lol
<dr_Willis> A Nasel Enema!
<pteague> tabasco sauce...
<pteague> srsly
<dr_Willis> A Nassal Inferno
<dr_Willis> A Nassel Inferno
<pteague> the same guy that did the mt dew... crazy radio djs
<dr_Willis> NETI@home Version 2.0 is now available! Packed with plenty of enhancements and optimizations NETI@home Version 2.0 is the result of much development. We think you'll enjoy!
<dr_Willis> Heh.. oh wait thats not a neti pot!
<dr_Willis> :)
<pteague> hehe
<wad> I'm new to ubuntu... quick question on networking. It's connecting just fine to my wired and wireless networks, but I'm not sure how to connect to work via the vpn. I click the network icon on the panel, and it has a tab for VPN types of network connections, but the ADD button is disabled. What's up with that?
<pteague> wad: is it the at&t vpn or does it use a standard vpn?
<wad> pteague, hmm... Not sure.
<wad> I think it's a standard one.
<pteague> wad: with windows do you set it up via network connections or you have a whole program you install ?
<wad> pteague, I never use windows.
<wad> So I have no clue.
<wad> I've been connecting to it via linux for the past 3 years.
<pteague> ah, ok
<wad> Here's how I've been doing it:
<pteague> probably using openvpn
<wad> with the program vpnc
<wad> I have the old laptop here, so I can connect with it any time.
<wad> (I'm moving to a new laptop, with Ubuntu this time)
<wad> With Kubuntu (which I came from) I didn't use any of the provided networking tools, I wrote scripts to manually do everything.
<wad> That's because the network manager under Kubuntu didn't work for whatever reason.
<wad> But I'm giving Ubuntu a chance to do everything automatically.... so far, it's pretty simple.
<pteague> wad: i'm guessing you used openvpn previously...  you can search for vpn with your package manager... if you're specifically wanting the network manager to handle it i think you'll need network-manager-openvpn
<wad> I just don't understand why the ADD button on the VPN tab is disabled.
<wad> pteague, hmm. Okay, I'll poke at it.
<pteague> possibly because the plugin for vpns hasn't been installed which may be that package... i hope
<wad> ah, okay.
<wad> I'll check the packages...
<rafael> kurumin
<pteague> if it's cisco you may need network-manager-vpnc instead
<wad> Oh, I think it might be cisco... there were several ways we could connect to it.
<wad> Ah, yes! It's cisco.
<wad> Ah, perfect! Now I have an ADD button! Thanks pteage!
 * wad drops off IRC to fiddle with network settings.
<jschall_> i'm on kubuntu 64bit, and i got flash in konqueror. only problem is, flash objects are usually just solid black or solid white
<jschall_> works fine in firefox
<jschall_> is there any way to fix it?
<Guest95988> to get gaim - sudo apt-get instal gaim?
<jschall_> it's pidgin now
<bishopz> so i can connect to pidgin via my shell?
<AndyCrawford> there is a lib purple shell extension so you can get at purple (pidgin backend) features from shell, afaik
<bishopz> ahhh tyvm
<AndyCrawford> bishopz:  And there is a command line version of Pidgin based on it.
<pteague> gaim is now pidgin
<bishopz> thanks guys brb
<bishopz> oh one more thing!!!
<bishopz> anyone know a decent ftp
<jschall_> konqueror
<jschall_> probably does it fine
<pteague> konqueror
<jschall_> just use ftp:// sftp:// etc
<bishopz> is it user friendly, ive seen it, never used it
<pteague> what's that 1 opensource 1 that's good on windows? fireftp or something?
<jschall_> there's some mozilla one, idk what it is
<jschall_> windows explorer supports it!
<jschall_> i think
<jschall_> maybe
<jschall_> probably not very well...
<jussi01> fireftp isnt bad
<patrizia> hi guys
<jschall_> there's also this really great one called ftp, you run it from the command line
<AndyCrawford> bishopz:  I use gftp
<pteague> lol, windows is iffy, but doesn't support sftp afaik...  except a particular job i held for 2 months i've not used ftp in several years... plain text password ftl
<patrizia> just want to know, how can I make a shortcut of the games folder (or card games in specific) on the desktop or add a folder view for just that?
<pteague> lol jschall_
<AndyCrawford> nice 2 panel (midnight commander style) ftp client that I use for all my hosting needs, it works well.
<bishopz> andy: thanks im going to read into that as well
<AndyCrawford> np
<pteague> still not sure what midnight commander style is
<patrizia> using kde4.2 btw
<jschall_> so anyway, flash, konqueror, doesn't work, does in firefox, any solution?
<AndyCrawford> Konqueror will do ftp as well as other protocols, and is fine for a little use, but if you use ftp as much as I do, I need something more capable.
<jschall_> oh, forgot 64bit
<AndyCrawford> Midnight Commander was an old shell program that gave you 2 file system views, left and right.
<pteague> patrizia: i think you can just copy the *.desktop file from /usr/share to your ~/Desktop , but don't quote me on that
<AndyCrawford> Many programs are modeled in that image
<AndyCrawford> I don't generally like that.  I like single windows, ala Windows Explorer style.  But for ftp twin view is nice.
<AndyCrawford> you can, if you have a .desktop file, E can use that.
<jschall_> on the subject of konqueror, it's really not ready for real use except on laptops until it supports mouse4/mouse5 back/forward
<AndyCrawford> I don't have .desktop files for locations I wanted, nor many applications I wanted, so I just symlinked.
<pteague> jschall_: i'm in the same boat... it seems flash works sometimes in konqueror, but not often... the fault lies with adobe i think as they've yet to produce a 64bit flash player... what we're really using is a 32bit wrapped flash player
<AndyCrawford> jschall_:  I agree.  Konqueror or Dolphin, whatever modern KDE file manager, is not intended for major FTP work and the like.
<tuxi> pteague: the 64-bit beta of flash 10 seems to work well for me
<pteague> i'm still on kde3...  i like the tree view that seems to have been around for forever in konqueror... anyways, with multiple tabs & 2 konqueror windows if i need a gui they work... i tend to use rsync over ssh though
<patrizia> pteague I dont see a .desktop in there
<patrizia> pteague yea I have no idea what you're talking about
<patrizia> pteague ok I see the files but they arent organized in any way, no way to copy a shortcut of the menu option 'Games' ?
<patrizia> I dont want to copy each shortcut one by one
<tuxi> patrizia: which version of KDE?
<patrizia> 4.2
<tuxi> you could add a folder widget and put all the .desktop files in there
<pteague> patrizia: sorry, i'm new to kde4 & i've not seen any .desktop files inside ~ unless i made them & kde4 doesn't seem to like drag & drop copy off of the kmenu
<tuxi> look in /usr/share/app-install
<patrizia> I dont want to copy stuff, I alredy saw the shortcuts
<tuxi> sorry, the only options I see are copying or using symlinks
<patrizia> k thx
<patrizia> hopefully they add that
<athlon1> How can I install help for some programs? ex: Program adept_manager, press help button, a message sanind that adept_manager/index.html does not exists.
<athlon1> How can I install help for some programs? ex: Program adept_manager, press help button, a message saing that adept_manager/index.html does not exists.
<dr_Willis> some programs may not have the help docs  made yet..
<dr_Willis> or they are looking in the wrong place
<dr_Willis>  try 'locate adept_manager'   in a terminal to see if the docs are installed in some other location
<athlon1> I tried it and there is a directory called /usr/share/doc/adept-manager, but only licence file is there.
<elirips> Hello. Since using Kubuntu 8.10 I am having problems with name-resolving: From applications like konqueror, firefox, konversation, etc. name-resolving does not work, but if I do a nslookup on the console it works. anyone an idea?
<christian_> moin moin
<XiXaQ> I'd like to display my gmail inbox as a plasmoid on my desktop. How do I do this? I read somewhere that it could be done, but not how- :)
<XiXaQ> actually, I'd like to view other inboxes via imap too, and my calendar and todos too, if it's possible.
<christian_> jemand aus germany
<goofey> XiXaQ: i think you can add google desktop widgets to kde 4.2 - i bet they have a "view gmail" widget
<XiXaQ> oh.. Google widgets aren't the same as the stuff you have on iGoogle?
<dr_Willis> No they are not.
<dr_Willis> some are similer. :)
<XiXaQ> I love the useful plasmoids, but there seems to be an overwhelming number of eyecandy plasmoids.
<XiXaQ> percentage, I meant.
<marko_> hi r u willing to help d bigginer
<marko_> ?
<dr_Willis> Theres a usefull one?
<XiXaQ> the folder view stuff is really nice.
<marko_> i am experiencing problems with my kubuntu OS
<marko_> :(
<dr_Willis> Step #1 - ask an answerable question. :)
<marko_> okay
<marko_> i am having troubles with the drivers for the ATI Radeon xpress 1150
<XiXaQ> no, step #1 is to not write sms-speak. #2 is to ask real questions.
<Brick_Farmer> what sort of troubles
<marko_> well there is no 3d ?
<Brick_Farmer> are you using the restricted drivers, or just the default
<marko_> restricted drivers
<marko_> offered by kubuntu
<XiXaQ> well. Got to head for home. Thanks for helping out and have a nice day. :)
<marko_> in d hardware drivers
<dr_Willis> ati and nvidia can be such a pain at times. sadly
<Brick_Farmer> agreed
<marko_> i look on some serbian forums and they explained me what can be done
<marko_> but to me it looks so complex
<marko_> they say that i have to disable the composite extention
<dr_Willis> If this is a new install.. You may want to try the next release - its being tested right now.. so it may be flakey, or it may work fine...
<dr_Willis> disabling the composit extension - should be a exit to xorg.conf i think
<marko_> http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/wiki/ATI_(fglrx)_na_Feisty-ju
<marko_> here they explained it
<marko_> what i have to do
<marko_> eventho it is in serbian  have a look please
<marko_> i think it might give u d idea about my problem
<marko_> u might understand it
<marko_> or u think it is too complex
<Brick_Farmer> translated: http://translate.google.com/translate?prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntu-rs.org%2Fwiki%2FATI_(fglrx)_na_Feisty-ju&sl=sr&tl=en&history_state0=
<marko_> what should i o in ur opinion
<dr_Willis> Looks rather straight forward to me.
<Brick_Farmer> follow the comands
<dr_Willis> #1 steo says to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and paste in those lines at the end.
<marko_> wait
<marko_> before i do that
<marko_> do u have any other suggestions?
<marko_> perhaps some better ideas?
<Brick_Farmer> I have an NVidia, so no clue.
<dr_Willis> you could try the next relase of Ubuntu/Kubuntu if you want.
<dr_Willis> or not use the fglrx drivers.. just use the 'ati' ones.. it will be slower.. but  should work
<marko_> look i installed soem drivers
<marko_> but whne i type glxinfo this is what pops out
<marko_> name of display: :0.0
<marko_> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<marko_>   Major opcode of failed request:  143 (GLX)
<marko_>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
<marko_>   Serial number of failed request:  12
<marko_>   Current serial number in output stream:  12
<marko_> marko@marko-laptop:~$
<Brick_Farmer> try posting on Ubuntuforums
<dr_Willis> Looks like a FAIL to me.
<marko_> i know
<kevin_> i run ny!
<kevin_> anyone on here have torrenttech.org??! i cant add to irc>!??!!
<dr_Willis> Try being a little more clear kevin_ ?
<marko_> in step 8 of the link i posted
<marko_> cd / usr / src
<marko_> but what if i installed my driver from a usb what do i type in that case
<kevin_> the irc is supposed to be, irc.torrenttech.org and ssl or w.e but i try and no dice xD
<kevin_> i r just noobs xD
<kevin_> lol
<dr_Willis> marko_,   /usr/src is a system directory.. SPACES are improntant..
<kevin_> k i figured it out, its actually not torrenttech.org for the irc its just torrentech.org lol, thxxx XD
<marko_> 10x a lot any1s guys
<marko_> my friends will help me about this thing tomorrow at d uni
<marko_> it was kind of u... i appriciate ur effort :P
<marko_> cya some other day when i will be bothering u about something else:P
<kevin_> k people join this irc, irc.torrentech.org, and listen to dj badegg666 so pro he live!!!!
<kevin_> no ssl xD
<Loctrice> got a different version, still no desktop environment. anyone have any ideas why it wont load? it tries,but all i get is a blue screen
<Dr_willis> make a new user.. see if it works fior the new user.
<Dr_willis> im not clear on the whole problem.. You may want to rephrase the issue to the channel.
<Loctrice> ok, I'm a new linux user. I dont know all the details for the setup. I tried to get debian, as a 32 bit system, and I got a wierd pixel screen instead of a desktop. I switched to kubuntu because it said its easier for windows users to use. I used wubi to download it and install it (it being kubuntu). the load splash screen came up, but the desktop failed to load. I went back to the F1 terminal screen and it eventually rebooted the 
<Loctrice> on the F7 screen I get a flat blue screen. its not "pixelly" or anything, but it is just a blue screen
<Dr_willis> sounds like yoru video drivers are not isntalled propelry.
<Dr_willis> I wouldent use wubi either. :) but thats justme
<SuspectZero> hey there. if i want to format what files wouldi have to save to keep my settings?
<Dr_willis> #1 - determine your video card and chipset.  would be the thing to do.
<Loctrice> I'm not sure how to install them. I dont have an onboard video card, just a pci card
<Dr_willis> SuspectZero:  depends on what settings you want to save.. stuiff in /etc/ or stuff in /home/USERNAME/
<Dr_willis> Loctrice:  onboard or pci.. dosent matter..  they are installed the same way.. once you determine what you got.
<SuspectZero> you know what. that was a stupid question. i can redo everything i need. never mind
<SuspectZero> thanks for the help though
<Loctrice> nvidia gforce 6800
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_willis> ive heard of some issues with the 6800.  You may want to check the forums also.
<Dr_willis> My 8800 works great
<Loctrice> *hitting the link now* thanks , thats a good start at least
<Zarel_> When I start up Kubuntu (VM in VMWare Fusion), it always starts in a weird resolution, then fixes itself automatically when I click "Display" in System Settings.
<Zarel_> Anyone know what the issue is?
<Dr_willis> I always use virtualbox. so nope. :) no idea
<raibenss> Hi, is there any experiments about kubuntu 8.10 on aspire one 8gb ssd version?
<Dr_willis> theres several AAO + ubuntu foruims./guides and stuff.
<Dr_willis> My AAO runs ubuntu great.
<Dr_willis> compiz even works
<castro> hi
<anouar> hi every body
<Brick_Farmer> sup?
<anouar> can i ask a question ??
<jussi01> !ask | anouar
<ubottu> anouar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<anouar> i have a problem with 3D desktop
<Brick_Farmer> so tell us the problem
<anouar> all other fonctionnality in compiz work fine, but i can't make working the 3D desktop
<anouar> i have an ATI graphic card
<anouar> 5250 FireGL
<jussi01> compiz or kwin?
<anouar> no im in ubuntu and i have installed compiz for the desktop effect
<Brick_Farmer> do you have the restricted driver ennabled?
<jussi01> anouar: please join #ubuntu and ask then.
<anouar> ok thank's
<rizvan> little help with nvidia drivers
<Brick_Farmer> what about?
<khirr> is there something like zenity or gdialog for kubuntu?
<Brick_Farmer> what sort of programs are those?
<micheline> oi
<_gunni_> Brick_Farmer: Zenity is a tool that allows you to display Gtk+ dialog boxes from the command line and through shell scripts. It is similar to gdialog ...
<_gunni_> khirr: Seems like there  is "kdialog"
<micheline> oi
<wilbert> elo guyz
<khirr> oh, i will  try
<khirr> _gunni_ thanks, i wil try
<wilbert> who can assesme somewhere to setup a wifi without the windows oriented setup cd????
<micheline> Here are someone that speack portuguese?
<wilbert> atleast a link
<wilbert> ...
<Brick_Farmer> wifi can usually be set up with networkmanager or Wicd. Look in Ubuntuforums.
<wilbert> going
<wilbert>   ty ty ty
<oobe> micheline, i speak portuguese fluently
<Brick_Farmer> yo hablo espanol un poco
<_gunni_> !po micheline
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po micheline
<oobe> portuguese is link spanglush no
<_gunni_> !es micheline
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es micheline
<micheline> Bus I need help!!!!
<_gunni_> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<micheline> I don't speak english very well
<_gunni_> !pt | micheline
<ubottu> micheline: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<micheline> Thank you.
<Loctrice> I could use some more help with the desktop environment. I had some trouble getting my nvidia gforce 6800 driver to load. by following the manual I got from a help command on this sight, I eventually added a options section to my screen settings in the xorg.config. Now my monitor displays an error : dell S2209W please set input timing to 1920x1080@60Hz or some other supported setting. any ideas?
<Loctrice> so the input timing is not supported by my monitor
<micheline> People, That is a first time that I make linux kurumin. My system doesn't open MSN...Dou you can help me?
<wojo_> yeee dziala
<wojo_> zmiana rozdzielczosci nie pomogla
<wojo_> ale dalem F6 i wykasowalem SPLASH i odpalil ladnie wszystko
<Brick_Farmer> @lotrice: change the options in your xorg.conf to 1920x1080 for resolution and 60Hz for refresh rate
<wojo_> nie wiecie tylko czemu nie moge kubuntu 7.10 updatnac ?
<jussi01> !pl | wojo_
<ubottu> wojo_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<micheline> There is a brazilian here?
<Loctrice> alright, thanks. I'll reboot and try that
<inanimate> !br | micheline
<ubottu> micheline: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<rimvis> :}
<wilbert_> i got a thread boy the wireless
<wilbert_> a thread for the wireless but is for wireless cards.. not for the router
<alarm> hello there. on previews kubuntu releases with kde3.5.x there was an option for external hdd devices to be mounted with read only. now (on kubuntu 8.10 kde 4.2) , when i plug in my external hdd , and open it , it is automounted with read/write access. how can i change that to mount it with read only option ?
<Dr_willis> this is a ntfs filesuystem on teh drive?
<alarm> yeap
<alarm> the problem is that has nothing to do with fstab
<alarm> i mount it through the tray icon that appears on the taskbar with the devices found
<rimvis> :)
<sparky> hello
<rimvis> hi
<alarm> as i say on previous releases you could go to the partition manager and set how you want your partitions to be mounted, read or write
<sparky> I am having trouble and have no sound on Kubuntu 8.10
<rimvis> i used ubuntu and problem no have :)
<alarm> such option doesnt exist anymore. and i am wondering how i can change that. i got some data that do want them untouched , so read access is needed
<sparky> rimvis: well thanks for your non-help
<sparky> xd
<rimvis> try search driver linuxs his computer sound card
<rimvis> :D
<alarm> sparky, oss , alsa installed ?
<alarm> does dmesg | grep audio , show something ?
<wilbert_> what is the Security Encryption (WPA-PSK)
<sparky> alarm:  how to check?
<alarm> sparky,  wifi protection
<sparky> alarm: dmesg... shows nada
<wilbert_> i set any key AND i pre give it??
<alarm> sparky, give me a second
<wilbert_> <<
<sparky> k
<sparky> thanks
<alarm> wilbert_,  i do not know where you saw that so that i  can answer
<wilbert_>   Security Encryption (WPA-PSK)
<wilbert_>   Passphrase:   (8-63 characters)
<wilbert_>   Key Lifetime:   (minutes)
<alarm> are you trying to connect to a wireless network ?
<wilbert_> im trying to set it up
<rimvis> :)
<wilbert_> cause the cd of the setup is windows oriented and im having a harsh time
<alarm> the point is the password is being set on a router , not on the os
<wilbert_> mhm
<wilbert_> i wanna set the router
<alarm> there we go then, what has this to do with kubuntu ? :P
<wilbert_> so when  ppl home wanna get in they use it
<wilbert_>  cause the router is a portable modem also
<alarm> allright, wpa is your key that nodes will connect with on the router
<wilbert_> have no idea man
<wilbert_>  but u seem to kno bout it and ur actually helping me
<wilbert_>  i really apretiate that :D:D:D:D
<alarm> wilbert_,  i guess you should read your routers/modem manual . i am not familiar with each router interface
<Guest51031> \LEAVE
<wilbert_> lol
<alarm> sparky,  still here ?
<wilbert_> know any wireless forum
<alarm> wilbert_,  the phrase asked there is the password you want to set
<wilbert_> talk straight to the cd setup with low info on manual config
<wilbert_> and the minutes?
<alarm> what is the routers/modem model ?
<alarm> sparky,  ?
<alarm> key lifetime , is how long you want this password to last. there must be info about it . for example '0' or 'empty' should keep it for ever
<wilbert_> axesstel mv400 3G
<wilbert_> k
<sparky> yes
<alarm> sparky,  open your system settings
<alarm> wilbert_,  http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cache:rwosWZUzvhwJ:support.nmt.net/bin/customer/getAttachment/8795-njsoUpsk1THuJX4Cw3K9FheNaSRLFzZSAaZkhhn82UssHeW3ZnUtnZ7fzPQ46xEx-0/MV400%2520Series_Manual_English.pdf+axesstel+mv400+3G+manual&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=uk&client=firefox-a
<alarm> make a search there for "WPA-PSK" you will find what you need
<sparky> alarm: ok im there
<alarm> sparky,  computer administration -> multimedia
<SJr> Knetworkmanager cannot see any wireless networks, but networkmanager in GNOME can see a crap load, so does iwlist, any ideas?
<alarm> sparky,  seeing any devices available there ?
<sparky> alarm: im on kde 4
<alarm> is there a change on kde4  to kde4.2 ? sorry :?
<SJr> I found kde 4.2 more mature
<sparky> alarm: hda intel stac92xx
<alarm> lovely
<sparky> under music
<alarm> just that ? no other entry ? if you go to Audio Output it should list them all
<sparky> alarm: then ?Pulseaudio (does that EVER work) and then stac92xx again
<alarm> so your problem is you never got audio ? for example kde starts you dont hear anything ? play mp3 and you dont hear anything ? or what
<sparky> no sound
<sparky> last entry under music says front speakers
<sparky> backend shows xine
<alarm> a really stupid question . does Kmix appear on your taskbar ? maybe some mute is on ?
<jagat> не понимаю ничерта
<wilbert_> alarm thanks a lot lot lot lot :D :D :D
<alarm> :P
<sparky> no
<sparky> not muted
<alarm> no what ?
<wilbert_> take care man
<alarm> but what
<sparky> its not muted
<alarm> but turned down ?
<sparky> nope
<alarm> Dr_willis,  any suggestions ? :)
<sparky> ok i will be back later
<m477> what is a commend apt-get for searching files ?
<m4v> apt-file
<m477> apt-file 'name file' ?
<SJr> apt-cache search
<SJr> Knetworkmanager cannot see any wireless networks, but networkmanager in GNOME can see a crap load, so does iwlist, any ideas?
<m4v> you want to search packages or files in packages?
<Dr_willis> !apt | m477
<ubottu> m477: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Dr_willis> It may be looking at the wrong interface sjr perhaps?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<kevind159> Whats up?
<m477> how to install compiz on kde by apt-get install he wants to instal gnome version i think
<jussi01> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<m477> jussi01link doesnt help me
<amelie> hi
<amelie> i need help; after installing restricted drivers for dvd playing
<amelie> the flashplugin is messed up
<alarm> amelie,  flashplugin is fucked up anyway
<amelie> i'm unable to watch youtube
<amelie> what can i do?
<alarm> amelie,  dont worry you are not the only one . what happens ? a gray picture appears ?
<amelie> yes
<amelie> almost white
<alarm> just refresh the page a couple of times
<alarm> sometimes it works
<alarm> as i said , flash plugin for firefox is fucked up
<alarm> works better with konqueror somehow
<amelie> :(
<amelie> i don't like koqueror browser
<alarm> me neither. thats the only solution i found (refresh) for firefox
<alarm> if someone knows how to solve it, let us know
<Guest50920> firefox rulez!! xD
<amelie> i tried it
<amelie> i close the application
<alarm> true, but its getting on my nerves when flash doesnt play
<amelie> reopened it
<amelie> nothing
<amelie> me too
<alarm> amelie,  i didnt say to close the application but to refresh the page
<amelie> yes i did refresh it as you said
<amelie> three times
<alarm> try it more
<alarm> sometimes i need like 5-6 times till it works
<alarm> dont know why , but it works sometimes
<alarm> dont ask me what is wrong with it. but i know the issue
<amelie> nothing
<m477> i just installed compiz and doenst start to me simple compizconfig setings manager
<amelie> ok...
<amelie> that's it
<amelie> it was after i installed compiz!
<Dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis> It may not be a good idea to mixx kde4 and compiz. You can have.. interesting.. quirks. :)
<ghostcube> hmmm compiz and kde4 should work fine ;)
<tuxi> don't need compiz ghostcube
<ghostcube> :| depends on what u want
<tuxi> I get some pretty nice effects with the kwin desktop effects (looks much like compiz)
<amelie> ok guys
<amelie> i just removed the flashplugin
<amelie> and reinstalled it again
<amelie> of course, after removing compiz
<amelie> and the youtube graybox is out
<tuxi> are you 32-bit?
<amelie> 64
<rao> hello all..
<amelie> hi
<ghostcube> tuxi, sure bit its not the same :)
<tuxi> amelie: have you tried the 64-bit flash 10 beta?
<rao> i forgot my password for my nick.. what is the best way to reterive that.. any ideas?
<amelie> no
<amelie> well, i've already solved the problem
<jussi01> rao: ask in #freenode
<ActionParsnip> amelie: wget http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.d20.7.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz &&  ( [ -d ~/.mozilla/plugins ] || mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins ) && tar zxvf libflashplayer*.tar.gz -C ~/.mozilla/plugins
<ActionParsnip> amelie: sorts me right out
 * ghostcube gives ActionParsnip a cookie 
<amelie> well dear, i appreciate it
<amelie> but
<ActionParsnip> hehe, web searching dude :D
<amelie> the problem is solved
<ActionParsnip> amelie: that command downloads the 64bit tra.gz file, and extracts  the .so to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<amelie> so... since i'm kind of a newbie on this; i'm not going to complicate it more...
<amelie> ok
<ActionParsnip> amelie: best way, if its not broken, dont fix it
<amelie> hehe you couldn't say it better!
<amelie> but, i assure you, if i got problems with it, i'll get your help
<ActionParsnip> I work in computers so its my mantra
<amelie> thank you very much, anyway
<amelie> i wish i could be a guru like you
<amelie> i'm newbie on linux
<amelie> the best thing i can do in windows is using some applications on the office suite
<tuxi> ActionParsnip: thanks for the link -- it looks like I'm a bit out of date
<ActionParsnip> tuxi: just run the whole thing
<ActionParsnip> tuxi: it does the work for you
#kubuntu 2010-03-01
<PjG> hey
<Typos_King> allo
<pulaski> Hello, I just acquirred a lenovo laptop with no optical drive. I've been running kubuntu for several years and distrtibutions on my desktop.  Can someone suggest a link to obtain  karmic for my 64 bit AMD laptop by download only?
<Typos_King> ..
<Typos_King> what about a usb-boot installation?
<pulaski> Is there a dist of karmic espesially for notebook/laptops?
<pulaski> Typos_King: I could do that but I need to pick up a thumdrive
<pulaski> Typos_King: that does seem entirely doable.
<Typos_King> sooo, pick one up :)
<pulaski> Typos_King: I reckon it would be similar to an install from a CD installer, correct? Also is there a special distro for laptops?
<Typos_King> yes, will be the same gig... for laptops..... dunno.... don't think so
<Typos_King> there are some .. for eeepc or note netbooks
<Typos_King> pulaski:    http://mirror.amarillolinux.com/ubuntu/kubuntu/karmic/
<pulaski> Typos_King: Thanks for responding, I'm unclear on the diff between a notebook and a netbook.  my laptop is pretty stripped down but I did have to pay the windows toll to ppurchase it. It came with Win7 home premium. I'm nxios to resume kubuntu.
<pulaski> Typos_King: Thanks for the link, I'll check it out!
<Typos_King> pulaski:   I don't have offhand an url for a usb one... but the live-cd provides an option for 'create a usb startup disk'   which makes a live-usb with all the files in the cd
<pulaski> I have a live cd for karmic.  I could load it up on my desktop and look for the  'create usb startup disk' option.
<Typos_King> k
<Typos_King> I know it's there, cuz I made one myself from it hehe
<pulaski> Typos_King: OK, I'll look into it. thanks.
<pulaski> Typos_King: cya
<amado> hello
<amado> somewhere speak spanish?
<Tm_T> !es | amado
<ubottu> amado: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<amado> gracias
<m0in> hey
<m0in> where is the regular ubuntu irc?
<Tm_T> #ubuntu
<firstbreaker> Hay Everyone, I was wondering if anyone could help me with a wireless problem?
<Typos_King> you could ask
<firstbreaker> Okay, Im tryin to connect to a hidden wireless connection
<firstbreaker> Its using wep as the encryp
<Typos_King> oook
<Typos_King> soo
<firstbreaker> When I setup the connection in the network manager and hit aply and okay
<firstbreaker> Then I go to try and connect to it nothing happens
<firstbreaker> It doesn't even try to find it
<firstbreaker> Am I doing something wrong?
<Typos_King> ....  well...
<Typos_King> using .. knetworkmanager.... . which I don't use... :{
<firstbreaker> I also tried using wicd but got the same resault
<Typos_King> tried   .... gnome nm?   seems to fare better for some stuff
<Typos_King> which is what I use hehe
<Typos_King> you can install from the repos, with -> sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<Typos_King> and you can try from there..... with Connect to Other Wireless Network
<firstbreaker> Hmmm Okay I'll try it with my Gnome computer
<Typos_King> k
<firstbreaker> Thanks King
<[THC]AcidRain> so does anyone know an ipod touch music management tool for ubuntu?
<anne_> OT, is there a easy to use alternative to delicious, I dont like the whole yahoo sign up thing. Really got to be simple to store bookmarks online
<kacm88> Hello everyone, I have a problem with Kubuntu 9.10 and KDE 4.3. I have Ubuntu 9.10 on my desktop and decided to try out Kubuntu. I installed everything and restarted, tried it out, everything was going well until I restarted again and everything was gone. My desktop disappeared: no wallpaper, no panels, no icons. Only a Destkop Folder and KClock, any ideas? Thanks in advance!
<Roey> hi
<Roey> I think I'm missing some WMV codecs; I get stuff like "Requested audio codec family [wma9spdmo] (afm=dmo) not available.
<Roey> Enable it at compilation.", "
<Roey> Requested audio codec family [wma9spdshow] (afm=dshow) not available."
<Roey> what packages contain these codecs?
<cvd> Roey:  well reinstall the codecs again
<Roey> what's the name of the packages
<cvd> gstreamer ugly or something like tthat
<Roey> ah
<Roey> thanks!
<cvd> where i can find the kopete logs?
<cvd> home where?
<cvd> ?
<claydoh> cvd: ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete/logs/
<cvd> claydoh: ok thnk
<claydoh> cvd: np
<iRonH3Ad> hello guys
<Gamrok> hey
<iRonH3Ad> do you know any good program through which i could view cbr, cbz files?
<iRonH3Ad> i have installed cbr pager, qcomic book and comix but none of them are working
<Gamrok> try comical here's a link http://bit.ly/aJwirv
<Gamrok> iRonH3Ad try comical here's a link http://bit.ly/aJwirv
<iRonH3Ad> im trying it although im a newbie to linux
<iRonH3Ad> so i'll have to figure out how to install it from source
<iRonH3Ad> so it requires gcc and wxwidgets right?
<iRonH3Ad> hey gamrok thnx by the way
<Gamrok> yeah hey here's a  detailed tutorial to install comical http://bit.ly/dxkBg2
<jessi> does anyone know where i can find a .deb download for the new firefox 3.5 or how to install it through the sudo?\
<Gamrok> jessi try this http://bit.ly/d6UORK
<Gamrok> it's just a repo but it's pretty easy to install so you may wanna look into it
<dudemanjones_> hello
<gamarok> hey
<dorkface> Hi all.  I just was fiddling around with some settings in konsole; specifically to unmap shift+tab from a function.  However, even though I unbound the mapping in the settings, when I closed all of my konsole sessions and brought one up, it still had the functionality.  Any suggestions?
<jessi> thank you
<cvd> where is the trash icon?
<iRonH3Ad> guys do we have to install rar archiver seperately for kubuntu?
<sithlord48> yes
<sithlord48> unrar
<sithlord48> use syanptic and search for rar. might want to install the p7zip-full package
<H3ll0> I think I may have borked ark. It is giving me an unidentified error when dealing with multi-part rar files. any way to reinstall with fresh settings?
<v1ttu_> what does it say exactly?
<H3ll0> v1ttu_, "extraction failed because of unexpected error"
<v1ttu_> and you have rar and rar nonfree installed?
<H3ll0> i didnt have unfree
<v1ttu_> have you installed the kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<H3ll0> hrm. maybe not, new linux user here
<v1ttu_> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<v1ttu_> in terminal
<v1ttu_> you know how 2 use terminal yeah?
<H3ll0> v1ttu_,  yes sir
<v1ttu_> sir? lol
<H3ll0> maam?
<v1ttu_> me possess no breasts :P
<H3ll0> shim?
<H3ll0> heh
<v1ttu_> lolol :P
<H3ll0> so this should work eh?
 * H3ll0 crosses fingers
<v1ttu_> dunno
<v1ttu_> it may be a few things
<H3ll0> i dunno how i messed it up in the first place :(
<v1ttu_> thr rar is probably f*cked
<v1ttu_> the*
<v1ttu_> work?
<H3ll0> oops sorry a bowl of cereal was calling me
<v1ttu_> by your name?
<H3ll0> v1ttu_,  I tried it on 2 rar
<H3ll0> yeah i just took a bunch of acid
<v1ttu_> still screwed?
<v1ttu_> lol
<v1ttu_> sweeeeet
<H3ll0> ;P
<H3ll0> dang stupid error still there :/
<v1ttu_> gimme a sec
<v1ttu_> sudo aptitude install unrar
<H3ll0> oops i still have 7mins on the restricted-extras left
<v1ttu_> do'eth
<v1ttu_> doh'eth***
<ubuntu> moin
<usf> firefox has stopped reponding,i can no more use i,i dont know what to do??
<usf> i have added some addon,that's all
<usf> how can i fix this problem??
<usf> how can unistall those addon??
<jussi01> usf: in terminal: firefox -safe-mode
<jussi01> then you can uninstallm the extention
<usf> it doesn't work
<usf> the command firfox -safe-mode
<jussi01> usf: you missed an e
<jussi01> it should bring up a little box asking what you want to do.
<usf> it brings nothing
<usf> i have uninsatalled firefox and insatalled again,but the same problem
<kjeldahl> After a recent update to Lucid alpha I'm experiencing trouble with Thunderbird 3. The widgets (menu, listboxes etc) do not update correctly. Selecting a menu shows the "outline" of the menu popup, but no content. Clicking on items in the listboxes updates the message display, but nothing is highlighted in the listbox itself. Any ideas?
<yofel> kjeldahl: lucid questions please in #ubuntu+1
<mika_> hi, does it work the network manager 4.3.5 in the system tray ? i updated from 4.3.3 and now it doesn't permit to click anymore on connections...
<|MA|> hi all
<|MA|> I installed acroread and it doesn't work as expected
<|MA|> ie, on running it , I do get an error "Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<|MA|> the details are here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/386190/
<|MA|> any ideas why that would be ?
<|MA|> any pointers, anyone ? would be much appreciated
<draik> Strange. It's not happening to me. Have you tried re-installing acroread?
<draik> sudo apt-get remove --purge acroread && sudo apt-get install acroread
<|MA|> I haven't tried that, but let me try
<draik> You're also on amd64; I'm on Intel 32
<|MA|> I have a Core i7 CPu and hence
<draik> That's fine, just saying there may be a minor diff between our acroread app
<|MA|> draik, that didn't help much .. :-(
<|MA|> http://paste.ubuntu.com/386196/
<draik> I think you've got a bug.
<mika_> anyone?
<Ezros> Hello everyone
<Ezros> Can someone help me install wine real quick?
<Ezros> I added ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa to my KPackageKit source, but it still says no files for my wine downloads
<mitjab> HALLO
<Ezros> lol
<Ezros> Anyone even here?
<Guest76234> hi
<Ezros> Hey Guest76234
<Ezros> Can you help me install Wine? lol
<Guest76234> yeah sure
<Guest76234> open up a terminal
<Ezros> Why?
<Ezros> I shouldn't have to do that.
<Guest76234> its a quick way
<Guest76234> then type sudo apt-get install wine
<mika_> is there anyone who use the kde network manager? it's kinda not working with kde 4.3.5...since i upgraded from 4.3.3.. :(
<Ezros> Yo Guest76234, do you know why my KPackageKit couldn't install it?
<Guest76234> hmm wot error did u get?
<Guest76234> as it worked using the terminal?
<Ezros> Idk, the terminal is doing something
<Ezros> So I'm assuming it's working.
<Guest76234> gd stuff
<Ezros> But why wouldn't it work with KPackageKit? lol
<Guest76234> wot error did u get i nd oore details
<Guest76234> *more
<Ezros> "Dependencies of the following packages could not be satisfied: wine1.2"
<Ezros> Is what it said when I tried to install.
<Guest76234> u must hav been missing some packages, i only know how to fix that using the terminal
<Ezros> Huh? xD
<Ezros> How did I miss packages?
<Guest76234> wine must just need some packages that aren't part of the default set
<Ezros> Bleh
<Guest76234> when u used the terminal it auto resloed the missing dependencies an downloaed them for you
<Guest76234> in the terminal you can type apt-get check to make sue u hav no broken independicies
<Ezros> Yo Guest76234, is there anyway to add/remove things from my notification area?
<|MA|> draik, any idea other than it's simply a bug ?
<Guest76234> are u using kubuntu?
<Ezros> Yessir.
<Guest76234> gimme 1 min, i will log into kubuntu, easier that way
<Ezros> lol
<plattdeutscher>  is there some nice tool to use strigi in kde4.4beta?
<plattdeutscher> and why is strigi turned off because of resource limitations (hard disk has 8GB free)?
<minarge> <<<<<erzos is guest***
<minarge> are u trying to remove the notification icons permantly or termp?
<Ezros> Well
<Ezros> I use Pidgin
<Ezros> And when I minimize, I want it to go to notification instead of staying on my taskbar
<minarge> hey
<shadeslayer_> minarge: hi
<minarge> ah gd they are people on
<shadeslayer_> minarge: im no human... im a bot :P
<shadeslayer_> minarge: jk... any problems?
<minarge> lol no i want a problem to fix, its g practice, its just oddly quiet
<minarge> i do hav a question though
<shadeslayer_> minarge: sure..
<minarge> is there a site i can find more irc channels though
<minarge> ?
<shadeslayer_> minarge: hmm well you can try #freenode,theyll give you the command
<minarge> cheers, learn something new everyday
<shadeslayer_> minarge: just type : /join #freenode
<jmut> hi folks. kinda new in ubuntu. where do I fix my initlevel  I need it 3 (no X that is)
<jmut>  /etc/inittab no such thingy
<lalalol> hi, when i want to change my account picture, it says the admin disallows this, but there is only 1 account on my machine :s, who has an idea?
<lalalol> Mamarok, got an idea?
<Tm_T> lalalol: you have to change settings in systemsettings -> advanced tab -> something
<Tm_T> ...cannot remember this, brrrh
<lalalol> Tm_T, thx
<lalalol> cant find it :/
<Tm_T> lalalol: where you get this error?
<lalalol> Tm_T, when i click on the picture to change it
<lalalol> in system settings > about me
<m_tadeu> hi all...I'm having problems setting my micro to work with teamspeak
<noaXess> is here anyone that can change a driver, if the source is available?
<shadeslayer_> noaXess: um.. you cant change a driver..
<shadeslayer_> noaXess: you can drop a module and use a new one in place of it
<noaXess> shadeslayer_: why not.. if you have the .c file that then will be compiled against your kernel?
<shadeslayer_> !modules | noaXess
<ubottu> noaXess: To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubottu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubottu blacklist
<noaXess> shadeslayer_: i have a source file from a driver.. from a multitouch driver... hid-mosart.c, but it can be compiled and used only if HID is handled as a kernel modul.. but in ubuntu normally HID is built into the kernel..
<shadeslayer_> noaXess: i guess you wanted that ^^
<noaXess> shadeslayer_: see this howto.. http://lii-enac.fr/en/projects/shareit/linux-howto.html
<shadeslayer_> noaXess: hmm lemme locate the modules dir
<shadeslayer_> noaXess: its here : /lib/modules/Kernel_version/kernel/ubuntu/
<ToxinPowe> How can I use 1 panel with 2 monitors (kde 4.4)?
<shadeslayer_> noaXess: where Kernel_version is the version of the kernel youre using
<noaXess> shadeslayer_: yeah.. i know.. but the information about the mutlitouch driver is, that it can be loaded as module only if HID is also loaded as modul, and not built in the kernel..
<shadeslayer_> noaXess: hmm... idk about that... Mamarok might have some idea
<noaXess> shadeslayer_: so thats why i search a person that can change the source of this driver.. to use it when HID is built into the kernel...
<shadeslayer_> seriously no idea... sorry :(
<noaXess> shadeslayer_: no problem... :) look at this.. that will be possible if i get it working :) http://lii-enac.fr/en/projects/shareit/linux.html
<phrearch> hi
<noaXess> Mamarok: do you having knowledge about drivers?
<noaXess> or anybody else?
<m_tadeu> if X doesn't start how can I have network access?
<phrearch> is there somewhere a copy of the sources.list of kubuntu karmic?
<phrearch> i accidently cleared the whole file
<noaXess> m_tadeu: knetworkmanager should run without X... try ifconfig to see what ip your network interface has.
<noaXess> m_tadeu: you can also edit /etc/network/interfaces file to have your own ip config.. but then networkmanager is disabled.. or not working..
<m_tadeu> isn't knetworkmanager for kde?
<Vroomfondle> knetwrokmanager is the KDE interface for networkmanager.
<Vroomfondle> networkmanager will run without X; knetworkmanager won't but that shouldn't affect networkmanager's ability to connect.
<noaXess> Vroomfondle: thats my words.. :) sorry.. first wrote [k]networkmanager.. but i mean networkmanager ;)
<m_tadeu> it does affect...because I have no netwotk if X doesn't run
<Vroomfondle> m_tadeu: you'll need to use the networkmanager CLI tool to make it connect
<Vroomfondle> it needs something to tell it to connect, usually
<nescius> hello
<nescius> how to change root's gtk theme when logged in KDE 4.4? its always plain & ugly, while I want it to be qtcurve as root's qt theme is
<anael> hi
<anael> I'm looking for the wallpaper folder where I can set up a slideshow with my downloaded background
<anael> anyone got an idea please ?
<mona_ukraine> hello all
<mona_ukraine> is there anybody who uses Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud?
<mona_ukraine> wonder if it's possible to make own images with oter operating systems (i.e. dsl or win_XP)
<sebersole> does kubuntu support multiple screens of differeing resolution currently?  this is a laptop that is hooked to an external monitor most of the time
<mona_ukraine> otHer :-)
<anael> sebersole : works fine with nvidia cards and intel MB graphic
<sebersole> anael: so ati users are sol atm?
<anael> sebersole : I dind't try ATI for a long time sorry, I think ATI sucks to much in drivers coding
<sebersole> or are you just confirming that you know for a fact it works with those other t2
<sebersole> ok
<anael> sebersole : I'm currently using Nvidia cards with 4 screens on kubuntu and intel GMA with my netbook with a second screen (tested VGA and HDMI)
<sebersole> anael: i am not going to replace my perfectly good video card ;)
<sebersole> i'll just take my macbook pro when i travel
<anael> sebersole : try on your ATI cards with your driver, I can't tell you more, it's been a while i'm not using ATI cards
<sebersole> anael: it works docked
<sebersole> the issue is when i disconnect
<anael> you need to restart x
<sebersole> i restared the whole machine
<sebersole> i shut down, disconnected, and started up
<sebersole> now granted this is with fedora 12 + kde
<sebersole> but it is sounding an awful lot like kubuntu will be the same
<sebersole> really i was just trying to gauge if it were worthwhile to switch, which it would haven been if it would fix this issue
<|MA|> I did a strace http://paste.ubuntu.com/386334/ but don't really follow what's happening ... ANy ideas, please ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<mika_> Hi, does the kde network manager 4.3.5 work under kubuntu? since i've upgraded from the 4.3.3 version it doesn't work anymore...
<darkk^> What Jingle-compatible XMPP/Jabber clients are available at kubuntu-9.10 repos?
<Riddell> lucid and karmic testers needed for 4.4.1
<Tm_T> Riddell: PPC?
<Riddell> Tm_T: what about it?
<Tm_T> ...I assume no PPC packages for testing
<rethus> how can i restart sound on kubuntu 9.10 ?
<dandalion> I have a question, do i just ask in the room or wait ?
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dandalion> sweet
<dandalion> I have ubuntu on my laptop and love it, so i downloaded the version for a desk top and installed it, everything works find but the internet connection.  I have broadband wireless and put in all the correct information and it lets me connect but doesnt let me surf.  I have looked for settings and such and to me it seems like its ok, do you have any suggestions?
<dandalion> hello?
<Pici> dandalion: Are you using Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<dandalion> Ubuntu
<Pici> dandalion: Best to ask your question in #ubuntu then (this is #kubuntu)
<dandalion> oops... this was a default room ... thanks :D
<ubuntu> q onda
<marchenprinz> q hay de nuevo aqui
<Origino0> what is the standard scan-application for kde4? kooka?
<genii> Origino0: kooka was dropped due to project inactivity, unfortunately. Might want to try skanlite though, works well here
<genii> !info skanlite
<ubottu> skanlite (source: skanlite): KDE 4 image scanning application. In component main, is extra. Version 0.3-kde4.3.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1 (karmic), package size 1153 kB, installed size 1832 kB
<Origino0> thx
<alexander> а русский?
<Pici> !ru | alexander
<ubottu> alexander: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<taga101> morning all!!
<apparle> hello guys
<bobleny> Hey, does anyone know if the source code to the programs installed via adept manager are on the hard drive somewhere?
<bobleny> That is, if I install amarok, are the source file somewhere on my drive?
<apparle> bobleny: no... you get only the binary .deb files
<apparle> bobleny: but you can get the source if you want
<nks-> Im having problems installing kde 4.4 on jaunty (using backports) http://pastebin.com/f5KZxmYH
<bobleny> How? I tried looking online for the source for a program called amixer, but I can't find anything about it.
<apparle> !info amixer
<ubottu> Package amixer does not exist in karmic
<apparle> bobleny: have you installed amixer through repositories?
<bobleny> No, it was already installed apparently. I just checked adept manager, it isn't listed.
<apparle> bobleny: I found it................its a part of the alsa-utils source package
<apparle> bobleny: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Amixer
<bobleny> Oh.
<apparle> bobleny: see this http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Alsa-utils
<apparle> bobleny: you can get its source there
<bobleny> Not sure how you found that though..
<bobleny> How did you find it?
<apparle> bobleny: google....
<apparle> bobleny: 2nd link when I google amixer
<apparle> what is the kernel for a default kubuntu or ubuntu installtion from 9.10 CD
<Ezros> Should I use 32bit kubuntu or 64bit?
<jon_high9000> anyone tried installing windows and install wireless router and then reinstall ubuntu seperately to get the wireless router to work?
<bobleny> <apparle> bobleny: 2nd link when I google amixer  -- Yeah, I remember finding that once before now, but I didn't realize it was a part of alsa, I just that it used it or something, IDK... Thanks though!
<alenka> всем привет! :)
<Tm_T> !ru | alenka
<ubottu> alenka: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<alenka> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<tomek_> hi!
<tomek_> hi!!!
<[THC]AcidRain> hey
<tomek_> ufff it works :D
<tomek_> first time on IRC
<[THC]AcidRain> lol
<jessi90> hello
<jessi90> I have installed kubuntu, probably card problems, do not see ninete the bar is color orange, in ubuntu togievo gi effects in kubuntu what to make?
<jessi90> I have installed kubuntu, probably card problems, do not see nothing the bar is color orange, in ubuntu I removed gi effects in kubuntu what to make?
<jessi90> I have installed kubuntu, probably card problems, do not see nothing the bar is color orange, in ubuntu I removed gi effects in kubuntu what to make?
<nullkuhl> Hello all, problem with karmic koala and grub http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/J0u017v8 plz advice ..
<jhutchins_wk> How do I manage system services?
<guest4309> hello I have tons of failure messages in log files for instance: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.91" (uid=1000 pid=16627 comm="kdeinit4: plasma-desktop [kdeinit]") interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Introspectable" member="Introspect" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination=":1.104" (uid=1000 pid=16814 comm="/usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kpackagekitsmarticon)). Could anybody provide me with
<guest4309> information what this is supposed to mean?
<guest4309> There are like 100 of those messages for different kdeinit4 calls.
<combunio> hello, how to unrar many different archieves at once ?
<combunio> does anybody remember correct command ?
<kaniiNIX> ?
<kaniiNIX> use Ark?
<combunio> kaniiNIX: but i need to do that with console
<kaniiNIX> mind telling why?
<combunio> kaniiNIX: i have about 50 archieve packs in my home folder and want to unrar them at once
<combunio> kaniiNIX: to save the time :)
<combunio> kaniiNIX: i want to run that command and go bathing :)
<combunio> kaniiNIX: and when i'm back all is done :)
<buckfast> Something is wrong with Pulseaudio, i cant watch a TS file with vlc, Console shows: [0x3173d38] pulse audio output error: Failed to connect to server: Connection refused
<kaniiNIX> how about just selecting them all, right click and select extract here and determine subfolder?
<combunio> kaniiNIX: it doesn't work to me, cuz it only unrar the first one and for another you have to wait to click again to unrar
<kaniiNIX> oh yes...
<licensed> kubuntu cd installer have a encripting option?
<xjjk> licensed: not the GUI AFAIK
<xjjk> the text/alternative installer does
<licensed> xjjk  alternative cd owns =D tanks man!
<zapper_> hi
<xjjk> licensed: NP have fun
<zapper_> i'm having issues uploading stuff
<zapper_> for example
<zapper_> if i try to upload a video on youtube
<zapper_> then firefox get's slow as hell
<zapper_> i can't even browse a normal web page as it takes ages to load
<zapper_> like if i was on a 56k modem
<zapper_> but if i stop upoloading, then i can navigate perfectly
<zapper_> i happened to me also when i tried to upload videos to megaupload, even if i did so from a virtualized windows xp on virtualbox
<zapper_> seems like whenever i try to upload big files the connection screws up
<zapper_> sometimes i can't even resolve a web addres
<jhutchins_wk> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jhutchins_wk> zapper_: Sounds like you're maxing out your outbound channel, that's going to slow things down.
<zapper_> jhutchins_wk: so how do i solve that?
<jhutchins_wk> Get a bigger outbound channel, or throttle your upload.
<zapper_> currently i have a 3Mb/320Kb adsl line
<zapper_> i am the only user of the line and i could perfectly upload videos and stuff while on windows xp, so that is why i think is something related to my kubuntu install
<zapper_> and as i said earlier, if i use a virtualized windows xp to upload, i can upload and browse the web perfectly on that virtual machine, but the problem still appears web i try to browse the web on kubuntu
<rethus> hi leute
<rethus> have a question about performance of kubuntu
<rethus> before i had suse linux 11.2 and i think it runs a bit faster than kubuntu... i now have 9.10 with current kde.
<rethus> on suse i have an earlyer version of kde (4.3.1)
<rethus> my system now often swap (have 1GB dualcahnnel RAM)
<pawleeq_> hello
<rethus> what can the problem be... that the system alwys sap ?
<rethus> http://pastebin.org/99626
<pawleeq_> is the there any way to force ksnaphot (or whatever else program) to save screenshots in one directory named in given sewuence?
<pawleeq_> sequence, sorry
<digitaltanha> can i use an ubntu karmic repository in kubuntu karmic
<digitaltanha> ?
<rethus> kubuntu and ubuntu are the same... kubuntu have only kde as windowmanager... ubuntu gnome... xubuntu has xfce
<rethus> so the base repositories are the same... they all named ubuntu
<digitaltanha> rethus: thanks
<rethus> your welcome
<noaXess> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<erasmo> oi
<erasmo> ??
<zapper_> i'm back
<zapper_> anyone has  an idea on how to solve the problem i talked about earlier?
<zapper_> basically the problem is that when i upload big files in kubuntu, the whole internet connection slows down, however if i do the same on the windows xp install i have on another partition, i have no problem. Furthermore, if i use virtualbox to upload files from a windows xp guest i can do it with no problem and surf the web perfectly on that virtual machine, but when i try to browse the web usig kubuntu while de vm is uploading i cant browse the web
<sgh_> Hi guys ...... Do you people also have problems with youtube.com in konqueror. It sudenly stopped working. Now youtube just tells med to update my flash.player.
<morpheus_> hallo zsammen
<juan__> hellow
<juan__> hellow my name is jonh poul
<palodequeso> When using kdevelop4, I add a break point then click debug, but it never stops on the breakpoint... anyone else experience this?
<palodequeso> When using kdevelop4, I add a break point then click debug, but it never stops on the breakpoint... anyone else experience this? I'm on kubuntu using version  3.9.97 using kdevplatform 0.9.97
 * Typos_King doesn't use kdevelop
<rrrrrr> ciao amici di ubuntu
<rrrrrr> c'è un italiano che mi da un aiuto per favore ??
<Typos_King> !it | rrrrrr
<ubottu> rrrrrr: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<rrrrrr> grazie
<Typos_King> prego
<[THC]AcidRain> damn LMMS crashed :(
<Ezros> Can someone help me with my video card support please?
<Ezros> On Live CD it showed a thing to install the driver.
<Ezros> But now when I installed, that thing isn't there.
<ill_be_back> you installed the driver with the module "hardware-driver"?
<Ezros> Maybe?
<Ezros> In the bottom right there was an icon.
<Ezros> In the notification tray.
<Ezros> And I clicked it and it showed my video card and two things for it.
<Ezros> I'm assuming the drivers.
<Ezros> I installed it and then it said to restart, but since it was Live CD, it couldn't do that.
<Ezros> And now Idk how to do that with the real install.
<Ezros> The notification isn't there. lol
<ill_be_back> look at the system menue, there is the module every time
<Ezros> System menu?
 * Typos_King doesn't follow
<ill_be_back> oh, ubuntu
<nullkuhl> hello, how to downgrade gcc in karmic from 4.4 to 4.3 , i tried installing gcc4.3 and g++4.3 but now i have 2 versions... ??
<ill_be_back> just a moment
<Ezros> Hold on, brb
<ill_be_back> kickoff - system - hardware-drivers
<ill_be_back> start this programm and tell me what you read
#kubuntu 2010-03-02
<MrMazda> over an hour I've been hunting other docs and FAQ without finding instructions howto: 1-download installation linux and initrd.gz; 2-load them using Grub; 3-install via http only Kubuntu (no minimal install followed by apt-get install kubuntu-desktop). Is this possible as it is for Gnombuntu? If so, where's the doc?
<olskolirc^> how do I minimize my xchat to system tray on startup please?
 * Thunder_star will return shortly
 * Thunder_star has returned
<aby> hi
<Typos_King> allo
<Ezros> Hey
<Ezros> Kubuntu froze on me, awesome.
<Ezros> How do I ctrl-alt-delete things in Kubuntu?
<Ezros> Because this is running super slow
<Ezros> And stuff freezes on me all the time
<BrotherDave> Are there any easy to use keyloggers for Kubuntu?
<BrotherDave> Say.... to log a friends facebook / whatever password? :)
<sea4ever> BrotherDave: Such software is an abomination! People would refuse to taint the purity of linux by creating malicious software for it.
<BrotherDave> Long story short, Step Brother get's on my pc when I'm not looking (forgot to lock it sometimes) and if my facebook is up. He will change my status to something retarded. I'm just looking for a way to get payback is all :0
<sea4ever> lol. Well that's a step-brother for you. Go hit him with something big, moist, sticky, and squishy in the face if you want payback.
<sea4ever> That will give you a lot more satisfaction than posting something on facebook anyway.
<sea4ever> Cream pie works well.
<Ezros> I installed the NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver version 185
<Ezros> And now my monitor isn't working [I'm on a laptop]
<nathan_> I am sorry to intrude.  Is anyone ready for a stupid LINUX question?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Ezros, from jockey ?
<Ezros> Can someone please help me lol
<Ezros> Maybe?
<Ezros> I have no idea.
<Ezros> I went to "Hardware Drivers" and that was the recommended driver in the program.
<nathan_> I am trying to copy a 52GB file from my local drive to an external drive connected via USB.
<sea4ever> Ezros: I'm not sure, but I think you should try this command 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<nathan_> I have tried cp and it just goes away.
<nathan_> I am now trying rsyn with --progress and I am watching the transfer rate slowly tank.  Help!
<Ezros> sea5ever: What will that do?
<nathan_> rsyn=rsync
<sea4ever> That's sea4ever, lol. It should make the monitor work again the way it used to
<Ezros> lol
<nathan_> It started at 30 Mb/s and it is now 6.5 Mb/s
<Ezros> That crashed Jockey.
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Ezros, in the termianal , lspci | grep VGA
<Ezros> BluesKaj-Laptop: I typed that in and it shows my video card lol
<BluesKaj-Laptop> yes, what is your video card, Ezros  ?
<Ezros> GeForce 9800M GTS
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Ezros, on karmic ?
<Ezros> I believe so.
<Ezros> I'm using Kubuntu newest version.
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Ezros, lsb_release -a
<Ezros> Yup yup, karmic.
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Ezros,  I ask because i need to know your installation in order to help
<Ezros> It's all good.
<Whopper> Was wondering, I'd like to put Kubuntu on a relatively old pc (2002) with 512mb RAM, 1GHz, and 40gb hard drive...would the latest build of Kubuntu run at reasonable speed or do you recommend I run another distro
<BluesKaj-Laptop> it's all good , your monitor isn't working ... uhmm okaaaay.. i won't waste your time
<Ezros> ?
<Ezros> What? lol
<sea4ever> Whopper: I just read that it should work just fine
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Whopper, with 512 RAM xfce desktop would run ok ..not quite enough for kde or gnome
<sea4ever> If anything you can always just change the default WM to something lighter.
<BluesKaj-Laptop> kde without plasma might be ok
<Ezros> BluesKaj-Laptop: Can you help me with this? I don't know what I'm doing.
<Whopper> BluesKaj-Laptop, Yes that's what I figured, since I know gnome wouldn't work period no matter the settings (unless I set it at the bare minimum) so my next best bet was KDE...I'll try KDE at low settings, and then XFCE and check out this LXDE desktop in the works...thanks for your help
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Whopper, I think you'll  like kde well enough to run at non plasma, if that's possible now
<BluesKaj-Laptop> one never knows  for sure 512 may be ok
<Whopper> BluesKaj-Laptop, I know 512 is sufficient for many current Linux builds, however it's the fact my computer is from 2002 (was once a business server back in the day), that some of the additional requirements may not be met due to outdated hardware that hasn't been upgraded since that date
<Whopper> I'll give it a go, though :)
<nathan_> I am trying to copy a 52GB file from my local drive to an external drive connected via USB.
<nathan_> I tried cp and it just goes away.
<nathan_> I am trying rsync and watching my transfer rate tank.
<nathan_> Any suggestions?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> whopper , I  ram 6.10 on a 128ram 333mhz machine for a yrs before I bought another desktop ..it ran quite well with kde at the time bit slowbut no worse then windows 95 :)
<BluesKaj-Laptop> err ran
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Ezros, how did you install nvidia-glx-185
<Whopper> Yes that's what I figure :) I have Windows 2000 Professional on it currently, and want a free alternative that I can preserve the longevity of my machine with for years to come :)
<Whopper> Since with all due respect, Windows 2000 is crap
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Whopper, well it's the best windows OAS IMO :)
<BluesKaj-Laptop> OS
<Whopper> Lol true :)
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Whopper, after installation, cmon back here and report to us how it's running ..I'm very curious
<Whopper> BluesKaj-Laptop, It'll have to wait till Saturday, I don't have the time to properly set up a Linux distro due to my work schedule...however I will set it up Friday night, and report to you guys Saturday
<Whopper> However I am burning the ISO image to a CD as we speak, so the CD is ready to install :)
<BluesKaj-Laptop> I still have an old similar pc in my basement I might donate to the seniors center .
<Ezros> BluesKaj-Laptop: I installed by going to the "Hardware Drivers" thing that came with Kubuntu.
<BluesKaj-Laptop> they have acouple of pcs running linux already , mainly for surfing etc
<Whopper> BluesKaj-Laptop, I did something similar with a 256MB 10GB HD laptop with 500mhz, I put SliTaz on the hard drive, firefox with flash and what not, and a few music programs, open office....it runs great, and the kids are appreciative of it :)
<Whopper> brb
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Whopper, cool :)
<Ezros> Okay, I removed that driver
<Ezros> Hopefully I can use my monitor again lol
<Whopper> :)
<Ezros> brb
<Whopper> Ezros, back when I used Dapper Drake in 2006-2007, I had a similar problem
<LeeJunFan> Yay, after the most recent openoffice updates it seems the hang time when using the file open/save dialog is back :(
<Ezros> Okay, my monitor is "working" again.
<Ezros> I downloaded a .run file from NVIDIA, can someone tell me how to use it please?
<Griffo> this sucks
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Ezros, which driver is it?
<Ezros> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_190.53.html
<Kage> Ezros from the commandline type:     chmod a+x .run && ./.run
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Kage, we need to know if it's the right driver
<Ezros> It should be.
<Ezros> It's for 9 series on Linux 64.
<Kage> BluesKaj-Laptop: he asked how to use it, not if it was the right driver :P
<Ezros> 9M series, not 9.
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Ezros, that driver should work , but you can also use the terminal to install the driver from the repos , sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Ezros> "Couldn't find package"
<BluesKaj-Laptop> ok, you don't have all your repos enabled, Ezros ..do it the way Kage described
<Ezros> Well, I can't figure out how to do the way Kage explained
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Kage, we have to be careful about the nvidia propreitary drivers , sometimes they break the system worse than it is already
<Kage> BluesKaj-Laptop: he didn't ask if it was safe... he asked how to use it.
<Ezros> So much stuff with linux :-/
<BluesKaj-Laptop> look Kage , we have to be mindful of giving correct advice ok...understand ? ..whether he asked if it was safe ornot isn't thepoint here.
<Ezros> I still don't know what I'm doing, for the record.
<Kage> BluesKaj-Laptop: IMO when someone asks a question on how to do something, we should give them a direct answer
<BluesKaj-Laptop> ok  Kage , he's all yours ..i don't need this
<BiggBang> Hi
 * genii hands BiggBang a coffee
<BiggBang> ty
<BiggBang> Hi genii
<genii> BiggBang: Hi. You have some question regarding your Kubuntu?
<BiggBang> I  am just reading
<BiggBang> I am a newcomer
<BiggBang> Trying to learn
<genii> !welcome
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<BiggBang> tyvm :)
<BiggBang> How can I maname my nick ?
<BiggBang> manage
<genii> BiggBang: If you plan to be here a lot, register the name you'd like to permanently use. You can change the name you are currently using with: /nick newname-here
<genii> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<BiggBang> ty ubotto :)
<Ezros> I like how BluesKaj made it seem like I'm some sort of pain in the ass who doesn't listen.
<BiggBang> ty ... genii
<Tm_T> Ezros: that's not nicely said
<Ezros> That's the point.
<Ezros> <BluesKaj-Laptop> ok  Kage , he's all yours ..i don't need this
<Ezros> That implies negative things about me.
<Tm_T> Ezros: that's also not needed here (:
<Ezros> Which I don't take to kindly to.
<Ezros> True.
<Ezros> But I mean.. I'm just trying to get some help.
<Ezros> I've NEVER used linux
<Ezros> And nothing is working out for me.
<FloodBotK1> Ezros: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ezros> I still can't get this driver to work. I'm in the terminal and I can't get the file to run. :-/
<genii> Ezros: You should only try to run some binary driver install like that when the driver supplied with your Kubuntu is not working properly
<BiggBang> Is the support available 24/7 ?
<BiggBang> genii: Hey ?
<BiggBang> Is the support available 24/7 ?
<Whopper> BiggBang, yes
<BiggBang> Hi ant ty Whopper
<Whopper> You're welcome
<Kage> BiggBang: depends if someone is awake
<BiggBang> I agree   lol
<BiggBang> Kage:  Are you ?
<Kage> <_<   no...
<BiggBang> Funny smiley :)
<Kage> BiggBang: this is a pre-recorded message... please leave your message at the sound of the beep....
<Kage> *BEEP*
<Whopper> :D
<BiggFREE> On Freenode, my real nick is BiggFREE
<theresa> I have a Dell laptop with the following error after an upgrade. Here is the error message: init: networking main process (477) terminated with status 1
<theresa> How can I resolve this issue?
<theresa> I cannot get into TTY or the login screen (GUI).
<LeeJunFan> theresa: you might try in #ubuntu, it's more active and your problem isn't kubuntu specific.
<Kage> http://www.kontraband.com/pics/21699/Apple-iProducts/
<theresa> LeeJunFan: OK. Thanks.
<[THC]AcidRain> ok. so is there any leet LMMSers in here?
<BiggBang> Is it always quiet like this ?
<Tm_T> is during european nights
<[THC]AcidRain> lulz
<BiggBang> Ièm from Canada
<[THC]AcidRain> i been idling here for about 2 days
<BiggBang> I am
<[THC]AcidRain> really it is always this quiet
<BiggBang> It was the weekend
<Tm_T> [THC]AcidRain: not really, basing to my 5 years experience (;
<Arsin> Hey, whats a good messenger program, a internet browser, and an IRC client?
<Tm_T> Arsin: Kopete, Konqueror, Quassel
<Whopper> Arsin: As per opinion, or overal statistics
<Tm_T> !best | Arsin
<ubottu> Arsin: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Arsin> How would I get these programs? Also is it normal for windows to be 'stuck' where they are and are unable to move around?
<Tm_T> Arsin: all those three mentioned are in Kubuntu by default (:
<Tm_T> and no, windows being stuck is not normal
<Arsin> I would need to quit this program to use a program that is 'behind' it windows wise
<Whopper> Arsin: Typically I'd just use the programs installed by default...though I prefer to use Opera as a web browser and Xchat/Irssi as an IRC client, I like Kopete for the instant messaging capabilities
<Arsin> brb
<BiggBang> brb
<[THC]AcidRain> anyone know a good popular voip software for ubuntu. kinda like ventrilo for windows?
<Tm_T> !voip
<ubottu> VoIP is Voice over IP. The default VoIP client for Ubuntu is !Ekiga. There is also an xmpp voice component in !Empathy. Kubuntu Clients include Kphone and Twinkle. Proprietary Clients include !Skype and Gizmo5. VoIP server applications include Asterisk and Yate ( both in repositories ), FreePBX, and SipX.
<Tm_T> !mumble
<Tm_T> !info mumble
<ubottu> mumble (source: mumble): Low latency VoIP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.8-3 (karmic), package size 1119 kB, installed size 2308 kB
<[THC]AcidRain> wow. that was alot of great info
<[THC]AcidRain> thx
<[THC]AcidRain> but what clients can communicate with what server?
<Tm_T> [THC]AcidRain: mumble uses mumble-server, for example
<Ezros> Does anyone know why if I go afk my computer freezes?
<Ezros> After like 10 minutes or so my computer screen just goes black
<Ezros> And the only way to get it to work is to restart.
<Tm_T> Ezros: sounds like screensaver/powersaving
<Ezros> But shouldn't I be able to move the mouse/press the buttons to get it back?
<meowbuntu> is there kubuntu studio out there
<Ezros> Hey Tm_T, can you help me setup my video drivers please?
<Ezros> I have the driver downloaded already as a .run file.
<Tm_T> Ezros: whad driver that is?
<Ezros> NVIDIA 190 driver
<Ezros> For Linux 64bit
<Tm_T> !nvidia | Ezros you should use what distro provides unless really have good reason not to
<ubottu> Ezros you should use what distro provides unless really have good reason not to: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ezros> Well, last time I installed the driver via the "Hardware Drivers" program.
<Ezros> But it didn't recognize my monitor I have plugged in.
<Ezros> Installing the driver should fix my resolution so that my words aren't blurry, right?
<[THC]AcidRain> how do i run a script as root in ubuntu? :/
<Ezros> Ya, Kubuntu is not working well at all, for me.
<Ezros> Nothing seems to work. :-/
<meowbuntu> is there kubuntu studio out there
<Ezros> Yup...
<netdaemon> i'm having an issue getting audio to get forwarded through HDMI on my zotac ionx-f-e board...
<netdaemon> i'v got all the channels unmuted...maxed...
<netdaemon> set the priority in the multimedia module of system settings to the HDMI device...
<netdaemon> still no go =\
<vexmaster> woohoo! Kubuntu is the  BOMB! Ive been hopping around distros all week and I think I found "The ONE"
<noaXess> good morning
<netdaemon> hi
<noaXess> any knowledge in kernel compilation?
<netdaemon> a bit, i'v never done it on kubuntu though
<noaXess> okay :).. so this.. with uname -r i get: 2.6.31-20-generic..
<noaXess> have also installed latest headers in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-20-generic
<noaXess> if i do a make menuconfig in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-20-generic in top of menuconfig is kernel version: v2.6.31.9..
<noaXess> i also copied /boot/config-2.6.31-20-generic to .config into the headers.. so i have the exact same config as the running kernel..
<noaXess> any idea why in menuconfig is 2.6.31.9?
<noaXess> a dpkg -l | grep linux-headers --> ii  linux-headers-2.6.31-20-generic                 2.6.31-20.57                               Linux kernel headers for version 2.6.31 on x
<netdaemon> that is a bit odd, i don't have a clue on that one =\
<netdaemon> anyone mind assisting me with my audio problem? zotac ionitx-f-e board, i'v unmuted all the channels in kmix (including some hidden ones such as iec958), set my device output preference to HDMI and it still will not send audio through HDMI
<meatbun> in transmission, how come i dont have that activity chart with all those blue blocks?  http://www.transmissionbt.com/help/gtk/1.5x/gfx/inspector.jpg
<meatbun> i was running ubuntu someversion.x.1 then upgrade to someversion x.2 and it gone
<olskolirc> I just upgraded from Intrepid to Karamik and now I can't hear mp3s i like also how do I config my sounds?
<phrearch> hi
<vHanda> Has anyone gotten Stigi (part of Nepomuk) to work properly. It indexes the files, but it doesn't seem like it's of any use.
<vHanda> Anyone?
<vHanda> Please ping me, if you have.
<phrearch> is there a way to decrease the memory footprint of kubuntu?
<phrearch> im running kde4.4, and its using 2gb of ram atm
<Tm_T> how you measure it?
<phrearch> with the free command
<phrearch> Mem:       2058092    1870156     187936          0     154744     817396
<phrearch> seems its almost out of ram
<Tm_T> phrearch: do "free -m | grep -"
<phrearch> -/+ buffers/cache:        878       1131
<phrearch> thats the expected result?
<Tm_T> so that's 878 MiB for actual binaries&stuff, rest is used for buffers and cache, as it should
<Tm_T> phrearch: Linux kernel is smart, it uses free ram for cache, thus speeding up your system
<phrearch> aha ok, good to know that. thanks
<phrearch> the system feels a bit unresponsive though
<olskolirc> I can't hear my MP3's on Karamik - I can hear the bootup sound but no music on the system
<phrearch> maybe time to buy a new system
<Tm_T> phrearch: press ctrl+esc, it should show you system monitor
<phrearch> it does
<phrearch> moving windows pushes xorg to almost 60% cpu
<Tm_T> phrearch: you might like to check that you have correct drivers for graphics card installed
<phrearch> in compositing mode this drops dramatically
<phrearch> 15% max
<phrearch> instead of 60+
<phrearch> ok that was it
<Tm_T> phrearch: heh, using GPU properly has its benefits, yes
<phrearch> everything is more responsive agagin
<phrearch> i guess my cpu is crap
<Tm_T> nah, CPU is just not designed to do what GPU does
<phrearch> i guess. thanks :)
<Tm_T> they are two different piece of hardware for a very good reason (:
<phrearch> my t6600 laptop doesnt have issues without compositing
<phrearch> i guess its a different breed of cpus
<Tm_T> and gpu+drivers
<phrearch> yea
<phrearch> what are the newest nvidia drivers?
<Tm_T> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tm_T> ...no idea if that page is uptodate
<phrearch> i got nvidia-185 from the repos
<phrearch> nvidia-glx-185
<Tm_T> sounds reasonable enough
<sheytan> Hi
<sheytan> how can i acces my encrypted kubuntu lucid partition from kubuntu karmic?
<giorgio> ciao
<giorgio> qual?É il sito di
<giorgio> su internet
<giorgio> qual'è il sito di konversatio per scaricare i film
<siemers> change
<satyendra> hi guys
<satyendra> hi
<satyendra> HI
<satyendra> Please respond
<satyendra> is I am connected
<satyendra> if ...
<alvin> What is the name of the virtuoso backend soprano thing package?
<alvin> Nepomuk is complaining after the upgrade to 4.4
<satyendra> hi huys
<satyendra> guys
<satyendra> Oracle has acquired SUN completely now
<satyendra> This would impact open source badly
<satyendra> some packages like VirtualBOX would be made cpommercial soon
<satyendra> Is anyone there
<olskolirc> I just upgraded from Intrepid to Karamic I can hear my mp3's in amarok but not in any other player
<satyendra> you need to upgrade
<satyendra> all the files
<satyendra> preferably use vlc player as it has all the available plugins
<satyendra> I need help
<satyendra> if there are experts innthis room
<xenthral> satyendra: just say whats wrong if someone can help they'll respond
<olskolirc> hey guys hang onto this it fixed my sound http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1160690
<coaboa> Hello. User question. How can I disable/switch on/of the popup-handle on desktop icons and appletts (containing resize, rotate,wrecnch and x(close) controls?
<satyendra> Well I have many Debs detected byb apt-manager of another systen
<satyendra> I have used var/apt/cacvhe/arvchives
<satyendra> folder in one usb-hdd
<satyendra> and want to install many packages in another system
<coaboa> Hello. User question. How can I disable/switch on/of the popup-handle on desktop icons and applets (containing resize, rotate,wrench and x(close) controls?
<supert0nes> coaboa: right click on the desktop and hit "Lock widgets"
<slow-motion> hi
<coaboa> thx
<poyntz> hi. kpackagekit stops downloads at 5%. this is because its looking for a proxy that doesn't exist. does anyone know how i can unset the proxy?
<giorgio> !Lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<giorgio> !Lista
<giorgio> !LISTA
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<giorgio> <</msg ubottu !bt >>
<giorgio>  <</msg ubottu !bot >>
<giorgio> where I can find the list of the films?
<Tm_T> giorgio: this is not a file sharing channel (or network)
<giorgio> what?
<Tm_T> giorgio: you won't find any list of the films here
<brunosimoes> anyone knows how to put java webstart working with kubuntu ?
<Tm_T> brunosimoes: have you installed jre and friends?
<brunosimoes> i have everything
<Tm_T> brunosimoes: then it should just work
<brunosimoes> it starts downloading
<brunosimoes> but then nothing happends
<brunosimoes> i dont have everything... i m missing how to configure it
<BiggFREE> Hi
<juve__> Madascar 2
<BiggFREE> Just reading
<juve__> XDCC OCEAN aDsL 25
<juve__> XDCC|OCEAN|CaRtooN02
<BiggFREE> Why nobody is talking ?
<Pici> BiggFREE: No support questions at the moment.  If you just want to chat you can join #kubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> oh well.
<otswim> how can i use webcam + audio on kopete? the webcam seems to work in the Video part of 'Configure Kopete'
<vit_> hola
<ujjain> I need to restore a boot record, but grub errors.
<ujjain> grub> root (hd0,4)
<ujjain> Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<ujjain> and I have mounted /dev/sda5! I can even see the grub files (currently in Live desktop)
<n8w> hey
<n8w> how do i clean up a memory?ive tried "echo 1 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches" but then i have to use "su"...
<n8w> usin su is ok,but i cant see any difference while usin free -m under my regular account
<n8w> i can see the impact of echo 1 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches under the root,but not under my user account
<genii> n8w: Set instead: vm.drop_caches = 1                 in the file /etc/sysctl.conf
<n8w> genii:  what does it do?
<genii> n8w: When you use su   it sets for superuser, when you set it globally in /etc/sysctl.conf it makes it for all users
<n8w> genii:  ok supa..im gonna try...
<n8w> genii:  well,ive got prob...all lines in the file r commented out n there is nothin like  vm.drop_caches = 1
<n8w> genii:  shall i add that line inthere?
<genii> n8w: Yes.
<n8w> genii:  ok,thx for your help;)
<genii> n8w: After next reboot the change will be global
<otswim> does anyone have an idea for my 'Enter' problem? if i change the shortcut to another key (for instance '+' or something) then i can send messages with the key; but not when the key is Return or Enter :(
<n8w> genii:  im sry, but this the last question:))...im gonna add it like this: echo 1 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches   ....is that correct?
<genii> n8w: No
<genii> n8w: More like: echo "vm.drop_caches = 1" | sudo tee -a /etc/sysctl.conf
<n8w> genii:  uff...that looks toaly different:)
<genii> n8w: Stuff set in the file /etc/sysctl.conf is just changing the default value during boot time so it doesn't need to be done by messing with stuff in the /proc/sys/  area. To edit that file you need admin hence the "sudo tee -a" part
<genii> n8w: Running as root or under su is discouraged in ubuntu, almost all admin work is done with sudo
<n8w> genii:  yep...thx...im gonna add that line as u say
<n8w> genii:  ok i did echo "vm.drop_caches = 1" | sudo tee -a /etc/sysctl.conf from the konsole n it has been written to the file....
<n8w> genii:  im gonna reboot now....thx a lot for your help
<Zxcvb> will kubuntu run off of a U3 virtual cd partition?
<genii> Zxcvb: Yes. Although I usually use u3-tool to remove it altogether
<Zxcvb> genii: nice, so you can use u3-tool to run a kubuntu dvd iso image
<Zxcvb> genii: do all live cd/dvds work with that?
<genii> Zxcvb: I have a Sandisk Cruzer which I tested the virtual cd boot using an Xubuntu 9.10 image, works fine. Theoretically any livecd will work. The Cruzer is setup in a persistent install mode where it boots the virtual cd then uses the mass storage part of the stick for keeping settings, etc. I disabled swap on purpose because of read/write life cycle of the sticks is not that great
<genii> Zxcvb: I used u3-tool to set it up for the linux image, yes
<seicherlbob> Hi there! I have a problem with my alsa setup: I have one device called Front/WaveIn - so when i use Skype and would like to hear with the front speakers, the calling party hears itself, because its returned to him via WaveIn (which is Front again)... can someone help me with that?
<b_> any fixes for the intel chipset bug that would cause a system to lock up.
<b_> 2 Dells, same issue on both
<howlymowly> hi guys...
<howlymowly> short question: when I click on a python file in dolphin it will always try to start that file..  but thats not what I want, instead I wold rather like to have that file openened with kate...
<howlymowly> kate is already the "top" program in the actions list rightclick menu...  but it still does not work... any tips on this?
<seicherlbob> isnt there anybody that knows a litte bit about sound arcitecture in kde?? I'm getting crazy about how Alsa, Pulse, Phonon and Xine stick together. Can someone tell me that?
<Mamarok> seicherlbob: alsa is the underlying sound architecture
<Mamarok> then there is Phonon on top of it in KDE, using various backends for sound output, like for example the xine backend
<seicherlbob> and what has pulse to do with it? because my pulse device is not working
<Mamarok> seicherlbob: well, if you only use KDE you don't need pulseaudio
<Mamarok> or to be more prcise: KDE doesn't use it
<seicherlbob> ok, thats an info i can use
<Mamarok> precise
<seicherlbob> so i can purge it?
<Mamarok> seicherlbob: well, you can remove it, but purge is not advises, since it might want to remove more than necessary
<Mamarok> and once it was installed, you will always have libpulse0 installed, it's almost impossible to get rid of it, but it shouldn't disturb
<seicherlbob> ok. do you know how i can configure the alsa devices? because my waveIn collides with my frontout
<Mamarok> seicherlbob: you need to remove all pluseaudio-* packages, then remove the $HOME/.kde/share/config/phonondevicesrc, then restart KDE
<Mamarok> Phonon will configure the rest
<seicherlbob> remove as in apt-get remove ?
<Mamarok> seicherlbob: unless you have an exotic soundcard it should just work
<seicherlbob> Creative .... Xfi Titanium
<Mamarok> seicherlbob: yes
<Mamarok> seicherlbob: I don't know if that is exotic, try what I suggested first :)
<seicherlbob> The problem is that some channels are doubled in the MultimediaSettings and sometimes the front out is weird. And i'd like to have some outputs on multiple channels (like music to front AND rear)
<seicherlbob> ok, i'll remove pulse packages and the phonondevices, then restart. right?
<Mamarok> only restart KDE, not restart the computer
<seicherlbob> ok
<seicherlbob> how can i ask apt about installed packages? like apt-cache search, but only on installed ones?
<seicherlbob> got it
<seicherlbob> oh, no. these were all packagenames...
<Mamarok> seicherlbob: try this: aptitude search '~i'
<seicherlbob> according to aptitude -> installed packages -> sound; i have no pulse installed anyway
<Mamarok> seicherlbob: you certainly have libpulse0, else it wouldn't show up in the phonon devices list
<Mamarok> but it might not be labeled in the sound section
<seicherlbob> right, libpulse is installed, but nothing else
<Mamarok> OK, that's good
<seicherlbob> they are all marked with "p"
<Mamarok> do you have all channels active in KMix?
<seicherlbob> Yes
<Mamarok> well, try removing the phonondevicesrc and restart KDE, then
<seicherlbob> ok, i'll check that
<seicherlbob> brb
<seicherlbob> re
<seicherlbob> Mamarok: do you know how to config the phonesettings?
<seicherlbob> phonondevicesrc i mean
<Mamarok> seicherlbob: no, not really, sorry
<Mamarok> seicherlbob: you should ask in #phonon
<seicherlbob> ok. Thanks. At least the weird front sounds are gone for now (maybe because of X restart)
<seicherlbob> ok, I'll look there.
<seicherlbob> thank you!
<Fieldy> hello, i'm using karmic. I'm trying to set up an ethernet connection and use specific DNS servers. under network connections, i create a connection called Home, set it up the way i want it, save, apply. then i right click on the tray item and choose Home. it activates, but it's not applying my DNS server settings. a look at /etc/resolv.conf shows it's using the settings from my DHCP server, even though I set it to only obtain an IP (i set th
<Fieldy> e DNS servers myself). the last modification time of the file matches when I enabled the Home connection. how can I get my DNS changes to stick? If i manually edit the file, they revert back shortly after.
<seicherlbob> Fieldy  try editing /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<floh> Hi, I'm wondering why is only 1 of 2 ntfs-Partition "available" for dolphin (in "location"-area on left upper area).
<floh> I found out with "mount /dev/sdd2 /mnt/temp/" it works fine (this is the partition which is availeble in dolphin).
<floh> But not with "mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/temp/". => "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<floh> How can I get more information *why* it isn't working?
<floh> I doublechecked with "fdisk -l" but sdc1 and sdd2 have both the same "System" (HPFS/NTFS).
<Guest43685> help
<genii> You probably have an fstab entry for sdd2 but not sdc1 . Can also be that sdc filesystem varies depending if it's a removeable drive
<Guest43685> The file /home//.kde/share/apps/ksysguard/ProcessTable.sgrd does not contain valid XML.
<genii> Guest43685: Is your disk full ?
<floh> genii: neither sdc1 nor sdd2 are in fstab since the partition is autodetected.
<Guest43685> genii, yes 200 mb free  and ?
<floh> Both are internal hdds.
<genii> Guest43685: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/499952
<olskolirc> is there a curio dock for kubuntu like this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FXSMxVyiGo
<clustermagnet> guys,... i need to set a socks proxy for kontact....
<clustermagnet> any suggestions how?
<clustermagnet> i've changed the network settings ... and still doesnt work
<clustermagnet> also, it doesnt actually say if its a socks4 or 5 proxy
<clustermagnet> hope its supported :(
<DoDi> moin
<DoDi> how can I set the general font size?
<Tm_T> DoDi: systemsettings -> appearance -> fonts
<DoDi> the sizes are 8 or 9, but the fonts appear like 20
<Tm_T> DoDi: DPI? (:
<dodi> with 120 dpi it looks a bit better, but still too big
<Tm_T> sounds like the dpi is not detected correctly
<dodi> that's my impression, too
<dodi> BTW, I'm running kubuntu in a virtual machine
<slow-motion> bye
<Guest27165> türk
<Ezros> Hey, does anyone know why after a certain amount of time my kubuntu goes black and freezes?
<Ezros> I have power management turned off and screensaver turned off
<Ezros> But it still does it, and the only way to get the screen back is to restart.
<Ezros> I think I fixed it
<suleiman> really? ;))
<suleiman> I'm running kubuntu live from cd-rw, I keep getting an error: "Starting KTTSD Failed" :-??
<suleiman> someone?!
<mamefan> I'm using Lucid and want to install amarok 2.3b1.  What do I need to do?  I can only seem to get 2.2.2.
<Serraphyn> Hey Guys can anyone tell me how to confirm which driver from Nvidia I am using? I just ran the .run file from nvidia but when I check under hardware I still see 185 active
<mamefan> Serraphyn: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mamefan> look for a line like:  NVIDIA GLX Module
<mamefan> or  NVIDIA dlloader X Driver
<mamefan> that should tell you what version X used when it started.
<Serraphyn> 190.53
<Ezros> Hey Serraphyn, how did you run the .run file? lol
<Ezros> I'm still using 170 NVIDIA when I want to use the 190
<Ezros> 173*
<Serraphyn> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<Serraphyn> then login snd sudo sh NVIDIA*.run
<Ezros_> -_-
<Ezros_> That blew my computer up lol
<devurandom> Hi!
<devurandom> Should I prefer the 10.04 Netbook Edition over the 9.10 Netbook Remix?
<devurandom> Or the other way round?
<devurandom> s/10.04/10.04 alpha 3/
<chuckf> devurandom: how comfortable are you with an unstable system?
<devurandom> chuckf: Depends on the definition of "unstable"...
<devurandom> I am atm using KDE 4.4.0 and Amarok 2.2 if that is unstable enough...
<Ezros_> Serraphyn: My computer won't startup now :-/
<chuckf> devurandom: one that will likely crash and/or break on updates
<devurandom> You mean the 10.04 alphas really have regular crashes and such junk?
<devurandom> So unlike the KDE 4.4 I am using now?
<Serraphyn> Ezros_: Don't know what to tell you, thats what I've done everytime I install it.
<chuckf> with the second alpha I could not boot my system without a rescue cd and some editing of system files
<devurandom> ooooo,k...
<devurandom> I guess I go with the "preview" named 9.04 NR then.
<chuckf> enjoy!
<devurandom> Thansk!
<Ezros_> Every time I try to play WoW with Wine there is massive screen tearing.
<Ezros_> And I think it's because of the 173 NVIDIA driver.
<Ezros_> lol
<Kage> Ezros_: use OpenGL over Dx
<Ezros_> I did.
<Kage> ok... works fine for me
<Ezros_> In the Config.wtf file I have it to set to opengl
<Kage> Ezros_: try this site: http://www.wowwiki.com/World_of_Warcraft_functionality_on_Wine
<Ezros_> That's what I followed.
<Ezros_> And now when I open my .exe file, Wine does nothing
<Ezros_> It shows the Wine loader thing on my taskbar, then it goes away.
<Kage> Ezros_: run it from the commandline so you can get the output
<Ezros_> Ah
<Ezros_> X Error of Failed request: GLXBadDrawable
<Ezros_> Ya, see. A bug in the NVIDIA driver.
<Ezros_> But I can't use 185 or my monitor won't work, and I don't know how to run the .run file to install 190.
<Ezros_> I'ma try using 185 one more time.
<chris__> have you tried an older version of wine?
<devurandom> Will there soon be a new beta with kde 4.4.1?
<devurandom> Or an alpha even.
<Ezros_> chris__: Nah, I don't think it's a Wine issue.
<Ezros_> Can someone help me setup my vga connection please?
<Ezros_> The Display panel isn't recognizing it.
<Ezros_> It's actually DVI, not AVG.
<Ezros_> So maybe that could be the problem
<zeko> hi guys, is there any command like (control+enter) for url completion in konqueror?
<zeko> i.e the filling of .com at the end
<clustermagnet> guys, how do i setup a socks proxy for kontact to use?
<clustermagnet> socks 5
<clustermagnet> i've looked in  network settings... it looks as if it only likes a http proxy, aka squid
<smokenbless> hey??
<Ezros_> Can someone help me exit the X server please?
<Ezros_> NVIDIA won't install the driver unless I do lol
<smokenbless> WAZAA I FINALLY GOT EVERYTHING WORKING WITH THIS LINUX
<smokenbless> after 2 week of reading
<smokenbless> wow
<smokenbless> this is amazing
<shaheed> Ezros_: login to a console using CTRL-ALT-F1 or similar
<smokenbless> i love this
<shaheed> Ezros_: or just "logout"
<smokenbless> its way cooler than windows
<shaheed> Ezros_: logout will restart the X server
<rosco_y> Is anyone using the Open Source Drivers for ATI Radeon?
<Ezros_> Ah.
<smokenbless> can any1 tell me how to change the keyboard language,??? plz
<Ezros_> Wtf
<Ezros_> I'm in console and it says "YOu appear to be running an X server"
<smokenbless> sorry still newb
<zeko> smokenbless: try system-settings
<smokenbless> i want to change my keyboard layout
<smokenbless> tanx
<zeko> smokenbless: system-settings > regional and language > keyboard layout
<smokenbless> aight tx man
<Ezros_> shaheed: I am out of x server, right?
<Ezros_> I did ctrl-alt-f1
<mamefan> Ezros_: stop the X server by running "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop" (assuming you're running KDE)
<Ezros_> Ah, that's what I did before and it blew up my computer. Haha.
<mamefan> Stopping KDM blew up your computer?
<smokenbless> yes its all good now TX zeko
<smokenbless> tx zeko
<smokenbless> zeko: tx alo
<zeko> smokenbless: you are welcome
<Ezros_> Thanks guys
<Ezros_> It appears to be installing now.
<smokenbless> hey zeko how did u send me mesg just like u did
<zeko> smokenbless: type the recepients name in the message
<smokenbless> zeko ohh ok
<smokenbless> zeko: ohh ok
<devurandom> Will there soon be a new alpha/beta with kde 4.4.1?
<smokenbless> hey i cant customize my theme, there is no desktop setting in my settings
<smokenbless> hey i cant customize my theme, there is no desktop setting in my settings
<zeko> smokenbless: right click in the desktop and choose desktop-settings
<smokenbless> ok
<smokenbless> i cant right click
<smokenbless> nothing
<zeko> smokenbless: alt+D
<devurandom> And is kde 4.4.1 already in Ubuntu?
<Torch> devurandom: yes.
<devurandom> weird: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/kde/kdelibs
<Ezros_> Hey mamefan, do you know how do I can get back to X server from the console?
<devurandom> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/kde/kdebase-bin << Suggests 4.4.0 is current.
<Ezros_> Wait
<Ezros_> I think I got it
<Ezros_> Yup, thanks for the help guys
<Ezros_> Hopefully this driver detects my monitor
<lestat_> hey guys
<smokenbless_> HELP! when i minimize, where does the window go, cant see it no where
<Ezros_> smokenbless_: It should go to the taskbar.
<Ezros_> At least, that's where mine go.
<lestat_> does anyone have the vodafone Huawei mobile broadband modem the k3765 model?
<lestat_> installed on ubuntu of course
<smokenbless_> ok,now, i cant right click the system settings icons
<Wubuntu>  I'm using an Nvidia GeForce4 MX 420 video card, Karmic Koala 9.10 with a Kubuntu desktop(KDE 4.4.0), and am having problems with cairo-dock and kde crashes. Can anyone please assist me with these problems?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Wubuntu, do you have desktop effects enabled in systemsettings?
<lestat_> anyone has a driver for the Huawei k3765 mobile modem?
<lestat_> i'd  really apreciate it
<lestat_> honest
<Wubuntu> whenever i attempt to activate the composite effects the system crashes
<devurandom> How do I install kubuntu lucid alpha3 from the iso? It seems to refuse to boot from that...
<devurandom> s/it/my computer/
<taga101> morning all!!
<Ezros_> Hey BluesKaj-Laptop, could you help me config my NVIDIA real quick? lol
<BluesKaj-Laptop> config Ezros_ , how do you mean
<Ezros_> Well, I want to have my laptop screen off
<Ezros_> And my monitor as the main screen
<Ezros_> But when I disable my laptop screen my desktop is still set to 1680x1050
<Ezros_> And my monitor can only go to 1440x900
<Ezros_> So I can't see my taskbar or anything
<Tscheesy> devurandom: cksum the iso - may you use USB Startup Disk Creator for a Stick afterwars - further Questions would fit perhaps in #ubuntu+1
<Ezros_> Nvm, I think I fixed it.
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Ezros_, try to config your laptop to 1440x900 firsthen plug your monitor
<Ezros_> Ya lol
<Ezros_> Another quick question, when I click "Save to X Configuration File" it tells me "Unable to remove old X config backup file '/etc/x11/xorg.conf.backup'.
<Ezros_> Do I have to set permissions or something in order to remove that file?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Ezros_, you have to drop to a tty ctl alt f2 , then do sudo /etc/init/kdm stop, then nvidi-xconfig , then  sudo  /etc/init/kdm start, the alt ctl f7
<BluesKaj-Laptop> brb
<jessi> hello  all
<jessi> I have installed kubuntu.non I see the films: lack me the codec
<Tscheesy> jessi: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<jessi> Tscheesy:   ok thanks now I try
<Tscheesy> jessi:  for Films you may need the more - due legal reasons please search for "karmic libdvd"
<genii> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Tscheesy> ;)
<Ezros_> Ah, mkay. Thank you, BluesKaj-Laptop.
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Tscheesy, install libdvdcss2
<Tscheesy> pssst :)
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Ezros_, nvidia-xconfig, not nvidi-xconfig
<Ezros_> Hey BluesKaj-Laptop, is there an list somewhere for "apt-get install" programs?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Ezros_, well, not directly , the repositories that contain the apps/pkgs are on a list in /etc/apt/sources.list, which is also part of your package manager gui.
<lostcause> apt-cache search (search pattern)
<Ezros_> Hm.
<jessi> Tscheesy: for Films you may need the more - due legal reasons please search for "karmic libdvd"   (  how I must make?)
<Tscheesy> google?
<Ezros_> Is there a command to add repositories? Because I'm trying to do sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<Ezros_> and it says it can't find the package.
<Tscheesy> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Ezros_, most ppl after using kubuntu foe a while prefer to add repositories manually for specialty pkges not available from the default repositories
<kiwwiaq> hi all
<Ezros_> Ah.
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Ezros_, the command is sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Ezros_> Now like... how do I come to know this?
<Tscheesy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Ezros_, if you do alt f2 , then type kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list in the box ,you will see your sources.list. I would remove (uncomment ) the # in front of the urls begining with deb , except of course the cdrom one near the top, leave # there. Then do sudo apt-get update
<jessi> Tscheesy:  I have installed. sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras        but it does not reproduce nothing
<Ezros_> Mkay, thanks guys
<Tscheesy> jessi: you may need to unlock multiverse Repo
<BluesKaj-Laptop> jessi, see my post above directed to Ezros_ , this applies to your command as well.
<jessi> Tscheesy:   I have applied dragon player di default
<Tscheesy> jessi: ?? context?
<jessi> I do not see the films
<Tscheesy> die you open the Repo / update /install ?
<Tscheesy> /s/die/did
<Tscheesy> you need multiverse and prbably medibuntu to install the mentioned restricted-extras and lib
<ichbins> hi
<ill_be_back> oh man spricht deutsch, hi
<ichbins> ja, schon
<Tscheesy> !de | ichbins
<ubottu> ichbins: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ichbins>  /join #ubuntu-de
<ill_be_back> danke
<Tscheesy> oder #kubuntu-de ;)
<Riddell> anyone tested 4.4.1 from backports PPA?
<Tscheesy> yes - works fine here
<Riddell> great thanks
<Tscheesy> had to push old Qt out
<Tscheesy> Riddell: and id needed 2 logins to run properly
<kiwwiaq> hmm
<kiwwiaq> I was updating today and there ware no updates
<Tscheesy> kiwwiaq: it quite fresh in there ;)
<Tscheesy> *its
<kiwwiaq> Tscheesy: yeah :D few hours :D
<kiwwiaq> nice :D
<kiwwiaq> lets test my new wifi configuration and signal strength :D
<Ezros_> Hey BluesKaj-Laptop, I am in console and I typed nvidia-xconfig and it says "ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'"
<genii> Ezros_: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Ezros_> Ah.
<Ezros_> I have to do that every time I change something in the NVIDIA X config settings?
<devurandom> Oh, and another question: Is the (K)Ubuntu Netbook Edition compiled with march=atom?
<devurandom> Tscheesy: I tried unetbootin, and it doesnt work very well. After booting it will complain about an invalid kernel...
<mixon> hello, I've recently upgraded ubunto 9.1 to 9.10 and now my laptop (hp dv5) will no longer charge
<Tscheesy> the other App i mentioned should be in your Installation KMenu-Apps-System - with unetbootin i haven't had good experiences under Linux
<devurandom> Is there a schedule for the next alpha/beta of Kubuntu?
<devurandom> Tscheesy: Well, I'm on Gentoo on this system, if there was anything installed I'd know. ;)
<Tscheesy> ah
<devurandom> I'm just trying to find something suitable for my Netbook to run on.
<devurandom> Currently it's Debian/Sid, but the installation was a mess already, and it's kde 4.4.0 still.
<Tscheesy> kubuntu-netbook is nice but still Alpha with edges - heard that only text-install works atm
<Tscheesy> but for this you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<Tscheesy> devurandom: rsp. in #kubuntu-netbook (sry)
<apparle> hi guys
<roam> I'm having problems connecting to my vpn server with kubuntu
<roam> 9.10 with updates
<14WAABEEZ> i removed networkmanager.it still had the "configured by networkmanager" in there.what to put in /etc/resolv.conf so that it pick up from the dhcp ?
<lostcause> how come you removed the networkmanager?
<lostcause> (for one time dhcp, run 'sudo dhclient3 eth0', for long term you will need to edit /etc/network/interfaces'
<syke> hi
<lostcause> hi
<syke> I'm having some trouble using adept to upgrade to 10.04 alpha
<syke> is it known to work at all?
<syke> I've always used the <current updater name> -d approach, but it's not working this time
<apparle> 14WAABEEZ: see the man page of interfaces.... pretty simple config
<lostcause> when is lucid coming out?
<apparle> lostcause: in April
<apparle> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<syke> cool, thanks
<14WAABEEZ> thanks for the replies.I was having a lot of disconnect problems with my school network and some forum told me network manager is the culprit
<apparle> 14WAABEEZ: static ip ?
<14WAABEEZ> no static ip
<14WAABEEZ> wpa-2 enterprise
<apparle> 14WAABEEZ: try the man page.... very simple config for interfaces.....I also dumped networkmanager due to other problems and am happy with interfaces
<Ezros_> Can someone help me install mono please?
<udayan> apparle:so putting 'auto wlan0' in interfaces will do it ?
<apparle> udayan: I dunno..... see the man page............and regarding wireless interfaces..........try wicd.... it is good
<udayan> actually using wicd presently
<apparle> udayan: I used interfaces for wired connections
<udayan> it got connected but no access to outside things
<udayan> i saw resolv.conf to have 'configured by networkmanager' in it
<apparle> udayan: can't help.... no experience of wireless......
<udayan> ok
<udayan> thanks for all the help
<udayan> apparle: thanks for all the help
<Ezros_> Can someone help me with Mono please?
<Ezros_> I installed the complete package from the KPackageKit
<Ezros_> But when I use wine to run a program, it says I need to install it
<Ezros_> I think I got it.
<Ezros_> I just used winetricks
<new_bember> hi2all
<apparle> how to configure lirc mouse
<Ezros_> Is there a way I can remote access my computer that has Kubuntu with my WinXP netbook?
<littlegirl> Samba should be able to do it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<netdaemon> i think he or she means something like VNC
<littlegirl> Oh, sorry!
<netdaemon> tightvnc should be able to let you do it, after setting up krdc in kubuntu
<apparle> Ezros_: remote access as in ssh/telnet or desktop sharing or accessing the harddisk of the kubuntu box
<olskolirc> what is the command that brings up the system sound settings in karamik please?
<guillermo_> hey
<Noeve> Hi everyone. I've just installed Kubuntu on a HP Pavilion DV9000, and am struggling to connect to the wireless network. I don't get an error, but it doesn't get past "Activating" and occasionally brings up the window asking for a key. The WEP key is correct... Any ideas ?
<Typos_King> ...   to the risk of sounding biased.... try using gnome's nm
<Typos_King> Noeve:   sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome;
<Noeve> Typos_King, I'll have to find an RJ45... :P
<Typos_King> ?
<Noeve> I can't install a package without the internet. My problem is that I cannot connect to the internet. Thus, I need to wire up and do it that way.
<Typos_King> ...
 * Typos_King thinks
<Typos_King> Noeve.... ahemm... I have the .deb  files for it... are you on 9.1?
<ultraputz> ahoy -- quick question: under 4.4 -- what are the plus and minus buttons over icons in the widget folder view?
<Typos_King> widget folder view?
<Typos_King> ... well... I don't use it I guess
<ultraputz> there's a plasma widget that lets you view a folder...
<ultraputz> hold the mouse over a folder, it opens, a file, produces an info panel, etc.
<Typos_King> ..k... mmm I usually stick with .. krusader :)
<ultraputz> i am re-new to kde (last time i used it as a desktop environment was a redhack install in '97)
<ultraputz> still using mostly defaults, though konqueror earned it's way to replacement by FF -- the rest of K blows the doors off of Gnome, piecemeal and as a whole.
<ultraputz> the last time i was this happy with a desktop environment, i was using a NeXT.
<Typos_King> hehe
<ultraputz> if i ever get rich, i'm gonna set up an open bar at the next KDE code camp :-)
<Typos_King> konqueror?  hehe, I use Opera10...  faster, flexible and quite up to standards
<Typos_King> yes, I also have firefox
<ultraputz> every time i start to give opera a chance, i stumble on something that needs FF.
<Typos_King> 'needs'?   heheehe, I don't :P
<Typos_King> like ... for example?
<ultraputz> needs -- like the intranet timekeeping system at work
<ultraputz> also, i'm on a computer an aztec would laugh at, so speed _really_ matters.
<Typos_King> that's intranet stuff, I assume is addressing 'a' specific user-agent, so
<Typos_King> that's expectable under those circumstances
<ultraputz> and so far, ff 3.5 has smoked konq (mainly related to how they work with cache vs. ram)
<ultraputz> yeah, but you'll note that FF is happy, IE is happy, and the others are not...
<Typos_King> other than the intranet?
<Typos_King> is that it?
<ultraputz> do you develop?
<Typos_King> I mean, one can be as biased intranet wise, to make it IE-only, too, or konqueror-only as well, I don't see how that refers to the user-agent rather than the developers
<Typos_King> I do webdev
<ultraputz> well, between being grindingly slow and unresponsive, and not working with the website i most visit, yes, "that is it" :-)
<Typos_King> have you used opera10 yet?
<ultraputz> no, unrelated question -- i was curious about k dev
<Typos_King> don't mistake me, fo webdev debugging and such, you certainly can't beat FF
<ultraputz> no, i have not given 10 a run
<guillermo_> quien abla spañol
<Typos_King> !es | guillermo
<ubottu> guillermo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ultraputz> i actually am responsible for putting mcdonald's corp's first web presence online in '94 :-)
<ultraputz> so yes, i am familiar with webdev :-)
<Typos_King> heheh
<Typos_King> well,   some while ago... .about 6years or so ago, opera and geckos were the top-rated standard compliant browsers, these days is safari/geckos with opera right behind it
<ultraputz> i would like to try the webkit plugin for Konq
<ultraputz> but i hated skatfari on the mac... ran ff there, too :-)
<Typos_King> opera does have quite good css2.1 support, and a few css3 features as well, it does do embedded fonts, as specified by the css3 standards, and also has decent DOM2 support as well as js 1.5
<Typos_King> only difference between opera and others, is it parses quicker
<ultraputz> the thing that ultimately makes ff my browser is that i can really futz with it.
<ultraputz> i know js, you can make ff breakdance on command.
<ultraputz> er if you
<ultraputz> (if you know js...)
<ultraputz> XUL is... cool is not the right word. XUL works well. there we go.
<Typos_King> ff has a memory management issue they haven't solved, afaik
<ultraputz> no, they have not.
<Typos_King> well, if  you do xul, sure, I'm sure a vbs dev will say the same about vbs in IE
<ultraputz> i have an n810, and it's browser is an emaciated firefox.
<ultraputz> "microB"
<ultraputz> it's speed is as obvious as it's bad memory management
#kubuntu 2010-03-03
<Typos_King> heard of midori?
<ultraputz> yup :-)
<ultraputz> testran that for a while
<ultraputz> nice rendering... i like my draggable bookmarks. :-)
<Typos_King> not sure on the js part, but uses webkit
<Typos_King> draggable bookmarks...hehhe, I can do that on any browser pretty much
<Typos_King> there's nothing exotic about that
<ultraputz> kind of curious to hear a curmudgeonly old kde guerilla school me on the whole webkit relationship to khtml, and what that has to do with where konq vs. safari is at...
<ultraputz> i mean, being able to drag, organize my toolbar menus, etc.
<ultraputz> a sort of "web desktop" -ish feature that is separate from the rest of the desktop.
<Typos_King> meh, I can all that in opera
<ultraputz> i'm gonna give o10 a try on your suggestion
<Typos_King> detach tabs, retach, swap tabs between windows, move/drag buttons anywhere, add/remove sidepanels
<ultraputz> have you ever used omniweb on the mac ?
<Typos_King> no macOSX here :|
<ultraputz> _that_ is what a browser is supposed to be.
<Noeve> Typos_King, it's clashing with the default network manager. I get "Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken." Could you give me a hand ?
<ultraputz> it's still on the desk at work, but this is a pure penguin house now.
<Typos_King> Noeve:    are you running 'nm-panel'?
<Noeve> Nope. Let me try that.
<Noeve> Not installed. What's the package name ?
<Typos_King> ultraputz:   not sure on omniweb, but one thing that's different in opera, is that all tabs in the same window use the window as the workspace, so you can minimize/restore/move/drag/resize all within the confiines of the window they're
<Typos_King> Noeve:     network-manager-gnome
<Noeve> I've installed that, yes. nm-panel returns "command not found" though.
<ultraputz> omniweb had tabs before anyone else -- and it's tabs are either tabs, or previews, depending on a draggable setting, and it's in a tray that is only open when the browser is focused, etc.
<Typos_King> Noeve   hehhe, you installed that but 'command not found'? hehe
<ultraputz> that can be drag-reordered, popped out to windows, and back into tabs, etc.
<Typos_King> Noeve:   ack... is 'nm-applet'   my bad :{
<Noeve> Typos_King, nm-applet returns the error I gave you - could not acquire the service.
<Noeve> If I understand correctly, KDE's default network manager is hogging the service, but I'm not sure how to fix that.
<ultraputz> that should depend on which environment you bring up...
<Typos_King> ultraputz:   yep, same in opera, you can move them between windows or detach/retach them, when you hover a tab, you also have a choice of 'quick preview' too on a thumbnail, though I have that off
<Noeve> ultraputz, if that was directed at me, this is a fresh install of Kubuntu.
<ultraputz> this stuff was introduced in omniweb around 2000 -- it's since not quite as far ahead or as impressive in comparison -- but it's taken browsers generally about 7 years to catch up to it.
<ultraputz> Noeve -- did you install gnome after the fact?
<raj>  GUYS i HAVE finally completed my AUDIO FIX post on the forums. if any of you are having problems with the sound. follow the steps in this link: you can thank me later :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8789064   3 STEPS are provided try them and see if any works for you:)
<Typos_King> Noeve.... try killing    knetworkmanager  ->  sudo killall `pidof knetworkmanager`; and retry
<ultraputz> Typos_King: ( has pictures: http://www.omnigroup.com/products/omniweb/ )
<Noeve> ultraputz, no, I don't want Gnome, or I would have installed Ubuntu :P I just want the Gnome network manager because the default one doesn't work, and a few forum entries suggest Gnome's is better.
<ultraputz> are you on a laptop using wireless?
<Noeve> Yes.
<ultraputz> using kernal .19 ?
<Noeve> I downloaded Kubuntu an hour ago. I didn't check the kernel. :P
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Noeve, have you considered wicd ?
<ultraputz> there's a bug...
<Noeve> Typos_King, no processes found.
<Noeve> BluesKaj-Laptop, I came across it as a possible backend in the settings somewhere. You recommend I try that ?
<ultraputz> it's hit my laptop,  and searching on it -- others too...
<ultraputz> have to boot using kernal .14
<ultraputz> something in .19 borks wifi for some people.
<ultraputz> can't remember the specifics
<Typos_King> heh
<Typos_King> Noeve    latest I think is 2.6.34 anyhow :P
<Noeve> ultraputz, aaaaah, reasons why I dropped Linux :P
<ultraputz> what's the change?
<Typos_King> Noeve:  it doesn't show an icon on the tray?
<Noeve> Typos_King, there's an icon, the default KDE one, I think it's called KNetworkManager.
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Noeve, depends on your wifi card , but I'm on karmic atm, network manager only  worked for 24 hrs on this laptop so I switched
<ultraputz> Noeve: i want to run opensolaris, but the project looks to be in trouble.
<raj> hey guys what do you use instead of gedit in kubuntu?
<Typos_King> Noeve:   can you right-click it and close it?
<Noeve> But it just doesn't connect correctly. It doesn't get past "Activating"
<ultraputz> what are you rocking?
<Noeve> BluesKaj-Laptop, bah :(
<BluesKaj-Laptop> !info wicd  | Noeve
<ubottu> Noeve: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<Typos_King> raj:    Geany is pretty good, and small enough, for quickies
<Noeve> Typos_King, no, I can't just close it with a right-click :P
<ultraputz> raj: second Typos_King on that. :-)
<Typos_King> raj:    depends what you need the editor for of course, if it's for programming, there are others :)
<raj> typos_king i mean by default i cant remember what kubuntu uses instead of gedit?
<ultraputz> Kate
<raj> thx
<Typos_King> raj:  kate
<Typos_King> but geany has a lighter overhead
<Noeve> Currently "Configuring interface" on mouseover, and "Activating" on click, but it gets no further.
<raj> i am editing a post for kubuntu / xubuntu and ubuntu .. so every1 can use it :)
 * ultraputz still uses emacs.
<ultraputz> noeve -- are you able to bring up the wireless interface through shell ?
<Typos_King> Noeve:     how about ... open Konsole... and type ->sudo killall `pidof knetworkmanager`
<ultraputz> iwconfig ?
<Noeve> BluesKaj-Laptop, switched to wicd backend, no avail. Same problem.
<ultraputz> Noeve: try to bring it up manually?
<ultraputz> see if something lower down is pissing it off?
<Noeve> ultraputz, it's found the adaptor on wlan0
<ultraputz> can you bring up a connection?
<Noeve> I'm not sure how.
<Typos_King> hehe
<ultraputz> what os ?
<Noeve> Koala.
<ultraputz> debian / gnu --
<ultraputz> ok
<Typos_King> koala meaning,  9.1
<ultraputz> try iwconfig
<Noeve> Yep.
<Typos_King> hehe, karmic koala :P
<Noeve> Awesome name :P
<ultraputz> and then do something like: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<ultraputz> you might wanna double check the syntax with "man ifconfig" first :-)
<Typos_King> tis correct
<Typos_King> or   sudo ip link set wlan0 up;
<ultraputz> you and your fancy ip.
<ultraputz> damn kids, get off my lawn.
<Noeve> It's up, but it's almost like the password is incorrect.
<ultraputz> ok, now do: dmesg | tail -100 | less
<ultraputz> and see why :-)
<ultraputz> ('q' to drop out of less.)
<Typos_King> Noeve   I've heard of issues with knetworkmanager before.... usually in 9.1..... which nm-applet doesn't have, so.... I use nm-applet :)
<Noeve> Typos_King, that's what I've been asking about ! :P
<Typos_King> Noeve.... sooooo nm-applet running?
<Noeve> I want to get nm-applet but it won't let me run it because the service is taken by the default network thing.
 * ultraputz , through brute force and force of will... subdued his problem... by using an older kernal.
<Typos_King> ...
<ultraputz> ok, so to figure out where it's hiding
<Typos_King> Noeve......  can you install something... I guess you can... try installing -> sudo apt-get install qps
<ultraputz> probably start with settings > advanced > autostarted-ish whatever
<Typos_King> Noeve:     qps is a visual process manager, will shows if knetworkmanager is running and you can kill it fromt here, also will show if nm-applet is too
<ultraputz> and Typos_King and I will try to confuse you as much as possible by following two disparate lines of analysis ... :-)
<Typos_King> heheh
<Noeve> I'll head downstairs and install qps then. ultraputz, I'd already checked there, there's nothing suspicious :P
<ultraputz> Typos_King: it may be set to auto-restart...
<ultraputz> which could make this fun
<Noeve> There's only a script file running gtk2
<Typos_King> ultraputz:   it's, if you boot to kde wm, yes,  doesn't mean you can't kill it
<ultraputz> it doesn't bounce back?
<Typos_King> nope
<Typos_King> is not a daemon
<ultraputz> aha. excellent.
<ultraputz> so does anyone here know what the plus and minus toggle icon that appears above icons in widget folder view are about?
<Poyntz> ey. is there a way to backup annotations stored for okular in PDF files?
<keon> hola como estan?
<ultraputz> do the anotations stay if you duplicate the file ?
<Typos_King> Poyntz:   ...dunno.... I'd think not, I'd think okular...... has them stashed for its own use
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Noeve, try this in the cli , sudo dhclient wlan0 ...pastebin the output if it's more than 2 lines
<Poyntz> Typos_King: gah. see the thing is I wanna dual boot with win7 but I fun wanna risk losin the annotations in kde wen I partition the drives. there's months o stuff in there
<ultraputz> Poyntz: start by searching out where it keeps that
<ultraputz> if its' metadata, it's a file or a database file...
<Poyntz> ultraputz: I'm a guy that can't even get openvpn workin :/
<ultraputz> Poyntz: http://okular.kde.org/faq.php#HowcanIannotateadocumentandsendittoafriendcollegueetc
<Poyntz> ultraputz: thanks man. heaps appreciated!
<Noeve> Typos_King, qps found knetworkmanager, I killed it, ran nm-applet, and am connected to the internet via wireless.
<Noeve> Would you mind giving me a hand in making this the default network manager ?
<Typos_King> ... ahe.... well.....
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Noeve, I wish you luck , hope mn works for you tomorrow
<Noeve> BluesKaj-Laptop, thanks :P
<BluesKaj-Laptop> :)
<BluesKaj-Laptop> or is it nm
<ultraputz> Noeve: http://forums.opensuse.org/network-internet/wireless/427611-dummy-guide-replacing-knetworkmanager.html
<Noeve> ultraputz, thanks !
<Typos_King> heh nm :)
<Poyntz> ultraputz: just tried on a file but it didn't save the annotations. I exported as "document archive" for okular but yaa when I opened the new .okular file it just contained the original PDF
<Typos_King> Noeve:      I think.... kde uses.... you'd need to check in systemsettings...... I think it might be under Advanced > service manager
<Typos_King> Noeve:    and I think kde wm uses  ~/.kde/Autostart    folder for any apps to load at startup
<ultraputz> Poyntz: hrm. did you try looking at the document itself in kate or something to see if you recognized annotations in it?
<ultraputz> maybe you have to set something to "include annotations" ?
<Typos_King> Poyntz   are you trying to 'keep' the annotations 'in the pdf' file or just to have them available from okular only?
<Poyntz> the latter
<Typos_King> Poyntz:    I assume you're not saving okular configurations.....   I think kde apps use 2 sections to keep configurations     ~/.kde/share/config and ~/.kde/share/apps
<Noeve> ultraputz, that guide is a little... incomplete, but also ineffective. :P
<Typos_King> Poyntz:      in ~/.kde/share/config you'd find an rc file .....like okularrc   or so, in ~/.kde/share/apps they usually use a folder, and there's where the 'user's settings are
<Noeve> Trying another.
<Poyntz> ultraputz: i think it mighta saved the most recent annotations but the ones i made the other day dont seem t b there. I checked thr original file as well tho n try dont seem to be in that either.. Strange
<Poyntz> Nonetheless i think annotations are effectively saving in the .okular file so thanks!
<Typos_King> hehe
<Poyntz> *try = they
<ultraputz> Poyntz: no idea ... it may be broken..
<Typos_King> Poyntz:    there's an editor for pdf's you know, tis in the repositories, pdfedit
<Poyntz> yaa I don't need to edit tho :p. just annotate. ty tho
<Poyntz> also dragon player doesn't work n power management shuts my laptop off afta 30seconds without AC connected
<Poyntz> power management also won't let me change brightness levels like it claims (but I can do that wit the keys so it isn't a significant issue)
<Poyntz> the fact that it shuts off my comp afta 30secs on battery is annoying tho
<Poyntz> sorry I mean 'hibernates my comp', not 'shuts it down'
<Typos_King> Poyntz:    dunn on dragon player.... didn't work for me, but I think is due to libraries, it seem to need some for playback, I use Xine-ui, after I installed xine-ui, dragonplayer now plays hehe
<ultraputz> man. one major strike against KDE is -- it really makes the sound subsystem mad.
<Typos_King> though I prefer xine-ui, much less overhead and comes with a heap of codecs
<ultraputz> this was an ubuntu installation with kde added later...
<Typos_King> mad?
<ultraputz> "this device is offline"
<ultraputz> two instances of vlc cannot play at the same time. or sometimes they can.
<Poyntz> Typos_King: I tried both backends with it to no avail :/. When I use one of them it still plays the audio but it shows no vid
<ultraputz> flash video play randomly cannot play audio. then it can.
<Typos_King> Poyntz      a dvd?   you mean, you installed xine-ui?
<ultraputz> that sentence did not parse well: flash videos play, but the audio randomly might, or might not.
<Poyntz> ultraputz: and yes. I originally had ubuntu n installed kubuntu-desktop on top o it. thing is I've don't a fair few updates since doing it n I'd b surprised if the majority of my OS isn't kde n not gnome now
<ultraputz> it behaves really well after it's restarted, but after about 2-3 hours, something flips out.
<ultraputz> it updates all installed packages, runs their installation scripts...
<Typos_King> ultraputz:   ... not sure if it's kde.... may just be a libflashplayer.so  plugin issue, I can play .flv files in xine-ui just fine, and also in opera embedded
<ultraputz> it's not whether or not it plays...
<ultraputz> notifications about the sound card becoming unavailable...
<ultraputz> i could go into the  system audio settings, re-assert the card, and things would be fine.
<Poyntz> Typos_King: I installed everything that seemed relevant relating to xine in kpackagekit including the package you mentioned. as for DVDs , it's the rare thing that dragonplayer actually does play lol
<ultraputz> and by card, i mean the boring audio hardware in a 7 year old well supported compaq laptop :-)
<Typos_King> heheh
<ultraputz> which, additionally, i should add -- works flawlessly under gnome and xfce.
<Typos_King> Poyntz:    so... what is not playing?
<Perf> Got a ?
<Poyntz> Typos_King: any movie media files, anything I click on won't play. Only audio but no vid
<Poyntz> DVDs only work when dragon player opens them up on launch
<Perf> How do do file association for downloaded file...like pdf"s or word docs
<Poyntz> I can't open dragon player n attempt to direct it to the DVD bc it won't play it
<Typos_King> Poyntz:   check for plugins... under ....  /usr/lib/xine/plugins
<Poyntz> Perf: right click the file, select 'open with' and choose the appropriate file from the list
<Poyntz> *appropriate program from the list
<Typos_King> Perf:    usually... .depends on the browser, each have their own options for that, but usually is better, for pdf and docs, just dl :)
<Typos_King> Poyntz:   I thought you said dragonplayer played dvd hehe
<Poyntz> Typos_King: two folders- 1.25 n 1.26
<Poyntz> Typos_King: in that directory that is
<Noeve> How do I view daemons so I can disable one on boot ?
<Typos_King> Poyntz:   2 folders.... hehe... why..2?   seems to have been a double-install.... any .so files in them?
<Perf> been running ubuntu for a year and always had problems getting to the programs directory for file association
<Perf> where do you find the programs directory
<Poyntz> Typos_King: it does lol. It plays as the default player for DVDs
<Typos_King> Noeve:    systemsettings > advanced > services;   usually
<Perf> yes i am a windows user....boooo
<Noeve> Typos_King, it's not appearing there. I'll ask in #ubuntu.
<Poyntz> Perf: System Settings -> Default Applications
<Perf> thankyou very much all
<Poyntz> Typos_King: yaaa. both are full of .so files
<Poyntz> actually wrong
<Typos_King> Poyntz:    and .. you said that xine-ui doesn't play dvd? or doesn't play which media?
<Poyntz> 1.26 only has one .so ole
<Poyntz> *file
<Typos_King> Poyntz:  and 1.25?
<Poyntz> Perf: soz man. the apps directory will b /usr/bin
<Poyntz> but if ya wanna configure default apps use the program I said
<Poyntz> else go to the extension n select open with from the menu then choose a defaul program n check the box that says set as default
<Perf> that's it thankyou
<Poyntz> Typos_King: dragon only plays DVDs but it doesn't play .avi .mp4a .mov .fv etc...
<Poyntz> as in it won't play any media file type that isn't audio
<Poyntz> except it will play the audio for any media file type
<Poyntz> just not the video
<Poyntz> excluding DVDs where it plays both audio n video :p
<Typos_King> and xine-ui?
<genii> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Typos_King> can it play .flv or m4v?
<Poyntz> Typos_King: also 1.25 is full of .so files that start with xineplug_
<Typos_King> Poyntz:   right, those ARE the codecs, or decompressors
<Typos_King> so, that means it'll play in xine-ui
<Typos_King> Poyntz:   as far as dragonplayer... you can try the urls genii just pasted, to get the codecs for it, system wide
<Typos_King> as I said.... I usually just use xine-ui hehe, I have since.... way back, nicer skin and overhead
<Poyntz> Typos_King: hmm it's hard t say where the issue comes from. VLC and mplayer (the only other video players I have) dot use the kde system backends
<Poyntz> n vids play fine on mplayer (with a few freeze bugs but yaa- offtopic cause it ain't kde related)
<Typos_King> and xine? ehehhe
<Typos_King> do they play?
<kubian> dragon plays .flv
<Typos_King> Poyntz:   as far as dragonplayer... you can try the urls genii just pasted, to get the codecs for it, system wide
<Poyntz> kubian: it might fo you, not for me ;)
<Typos_King> Poyntz:   what you have, as genii pointed out, is just missing codecs either system wide what dragonplayer can use, or specific for it, as you can see, those xineplug_...so...ared the codecs that xine uses, for me it plays a heapload of formats
<Poyntz> Typos_King: just tried xine, it plays videos :)
<kubian> dragon also plays MPEG file
<Poyntz> Typos_King: sorry about bein slow to reply to ya messages. I'm on my iPhone IRC lol cause my proxy blocks me off from using IRC
<Poyntz> n it's hard to type on the iPhone lol
<Typos_King> hehe
<Poyntz> also it does push n pull communication. So it takes a while for me t see ya messages
<kubian> 4.4.1 on karmic looks great..thanks a lot guys for the efforts..
<ubuntu> jk;
<kemg> just loaded this on Piii new user
<kemg> where can i get rpn calculator app
<kemg> bye
<genii> rpn calculator?
<Ezros_> Does anyone know what is happening when my computer screen turns blank from idling
<Ezros_> and just prompts a flashing underscore.
<Ezros_> It says that it suspends to ram
<Ezros_> But Idk how to get it back from ram
<Ezros_> lol
<v1ttu> why does kpackagekit tell me i no longer have the priviledge to install software after upgrading to 4.4.1?
<genii> v1ttu: Perhaps you haven't rebooted yet to the new kernel
<v1ttu> i have
<v1ttu> i rebooted to try to see if it went away
<v1ttu> it doesnt =/
<davep> just tried to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10. failed because of some dependencies. im in the recovery menu atm
<davep> what does the dpkg (repair broken packages) option actually run?
<davep> i need to get a console first so i can get the wireless working
<davep> hmm. its not letting me uninstall nvidia glx packages (im not using nvidia anymore) because the install script attempts to overwrite libGL with old backed up versions
<v1ttu> just do a fresh install
<v1ttu> upgrading breaks the system about 30% of the time =/
<davep> i hate linux error messages :( they dont make any sense
<davep> unable to create './usr/lib32/libGL.so.1.2' no such file or directory
<davep> that file is definitely there.
<davep> removing it...make no difference
<davep> and why should a file not being there make it impossible to create a new file
<davep> this is BACKWARDS >:|
<KDesk> Has someone installed KDE 4.4.1 from PPA, are the packages working fine?
<davep> i removed the offending package
<davep> and it launches straight into the upgrade again
<davep> wtf.
<davep> why cant it just do what i tell it to do?
<v1ttu> i wouldnt kdesk
<v1ttu> it has nuked kpackagekit
<KDesk> thanks for the info v1ttu!
<KDesk> v1ttu: you did only see that issue?
<v1ttu> so far yeah
<albertolempira> hey guys when i'm starting kubuntu plasma takes too long to start up, anyone know what could be happening? thanks
<KDesk> albertolempira: myabe your plasma config files are broken. you can move them, or remove them.  rm ~/.kde/share/config/plasma*
<KDesk> albertolempira: then you have to restart palasma, or log out and login again
<albertolempira> KDesk ok, i'm gonna try that because is really annoying... thanks... brb
<KDesk> albertolempira: I hope it works
<albertolempira> KDesk: ok, i did it, so now i'm rebooting to check its fine, thanks again, brb.
<KDesk> albertolempira: no need to reboot
<KDesk> albertolempira: only logout and re login again, or  kquitapp plasma-desktop
<KDesk> albertolempira: and start it by: plasma-desktop
<alberto_> KDesk: it worked! thank you!
<KDesk> alberto_ :-)
<v1ttu> does anyone know how well wow works with wine on intel?
<genii> !appdb | v1ttu
<ubottu> v1ttu: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<v1ttu> is the wine channel on freenode?
<v1ttu> nvm lol
<v1ttu> nvm thanks lol***
<davep> somehow i have an upgraded system thats working
<jayq330> coould someone help i just installed kubuntu 64 and ati driver wont activate
<v1ttu> what hardware do you have?
<jayq330> 780 g
<jayq330> hd 4200 radeon
<v1ttu> should work
<v1ttu> what version of kubuntu are you using?
<jayq330> i downloaded an ati driver 10-2
<v1ttu> ohhh
<v1ttu> downloaded driver
<v1ttu> do you know how to install it?
<jayq330> no i downloaded it but i didnt install it
<jayq330> i dont know how
<v1ttu> have you installed anything through jockey?
<jayq330> im brand new to linux
<v1ttu> i see
<v1ttu> ok
<v1ttu> hold on
<jayq330> k
<genii> jayq330: I recommend reading closely instructions at http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu
<jayq330> ill read this and itll show me what to do right?
<jayq330> no sound either
<v1ttu> jayq330 check your irc channels:P
<genii> jayq330: If you want to install the ati driver you downloaded from their site, use the instructions on the page I gave, they are fairly comprehensive
<Guest51544> Hola
<v1ttu> hola Guest51544 o/
<Guest51544> que tal
<genii> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Guest51544> Hola a todos
<Guest51544> soy nuevo en este medio de Quassel,
<Guest51544> en este chat
<v1ttu> muy bien ggarsa
<ggarsa> Saludos a todos desde la ciudad de México
<ggarsa> que tal v1ttu
<genii> Esta área está para el inglés exclusivamente. Viaje por favor al #ubuntu-es
<ggarsa> Hi genni
<genii> ggarsa: Hello
<v1ttu> kerrata hiljaa ggarsa
<ggarsa> what  did you said v1ttu?
<ggarsa> wath means kerrata hijaa
<ggarsa> ?
<ggarsa> jejejejejeje
<v1ttu> kerrata hiljaa** :P
<genii> ggarsa and v1ttu - Please stay to english in this channel, or instead travel to the channel which is correct for your language
<ggarsa> Way genni
<ggarsa> genni, ¿Do you need to practice your english?
<v1ttu> no niin genii... :P
<v1ttu> okkkkk
<v1ttu> i will obey master :3
<genii> ggarsa: This channel is not to practise using english, it is for help with Kubuntu, given in english
<ggarsa> ah
<ggarsa> ok
<ggarsa> I am sorry
<ggarsa> thank you for your explanation
<ggarsa> it's ok
 * genii hands out mugs of coffee
<ggarsa> ok, see you
<CartoonCat> this is not fun: Radio Mobile Deluxe + Wine 1.1.39 = random X crash back to login. logs show nothing that would sugest whats going on
<CartoonCat> any ideas about logging options to spot the issue
<v1ttu> what the fudge is radio mobile deluxe?
<CartoonCat> v1ttu: terrain and mapping software
<smokenbless> any1 want to introduce me to the terminal cmd..... <------- very newb here, tx u
<CartoonCat> rf link anylizer and propigation prediction, etc
<v1ttu> 3d?
<v1ttu> what kinda command smoken?
<genii> CartoonCat: Sounds more like a WINE issue... did you ask in their channel yet?
<CartoonCat> yea but doesnt use opengl, pure cpu cycles
<v1ttu> it may be something else
<v1ttu> did you upgrade xorg through xorg edgers anytime recently?
<CartoonCat> genii: im not having the issue on any of a dozen other boxes, only the single kubuntu box
<CartoonCat> its deff something kubuntu related, just not sure if its in how wine was compile, xorg, etc (all are stock kubuntu repo)
<genii> !cli | smokenbless - maybe check out the link here to get started
<ubottu> smokenbless - maybe check out the link here to get started: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<smokenbless> vlttu: hmm.. lets see.... the basic n user stuff with the root thing.......
<v1ttu> you havent updated xorg?
<CartoonCat> im thinking ill manual compile in latest wine to test, but the same vers on others dont do it
<CartoonCat> its the latest that the repos have
<genii> CartoonCat: Is nvidia card?
<CartoonCat> ati
<genii> Hm
<smokenbless> ok i was already reading.... guess ill read some more
<smokenbless> tx
<v1ttu> ati
<v1ttu> thats probably the problem
<v1ttu> what card is it?
<CartoonCat> ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<v1ttu> yup
<v1ttu> thats the problem im guessing
<CartoonCat> its not crashing any other apps
<v1ttu> you're using 9.10 right?
<CartoonCat> ya
<v1ttu> this radio thing
<v1ttu> it relies totally on cpu for rendering?
<CartoonCat> yes
<CartoonCat> it does not use 3d api's at all
<v1ttu> hmmm
<v1ttu> what hardware do the other machines have?
<CartoonCat> varies from trident to intel to ati to nvidia
<v1ttu> actual hardware?
<CartoonCat> there might even be a sis in there but i will deny that till i die
<CartoonCat> id have to go crack them open to get exact hardware
<v1ttu> lolol fair enough
<v1ttu> it may not be an ati problem then
<CartoonCat> it could be, but i dont see how
<CartoonCat> anything is possible with linux!!
<CartoonCat> (for better or worse lol)
<v1ttu> mhm, i havent used anything like that under wine before so i dunno
<genii> CartoonCat: Have you tried running it yet with the wine debug on?
<CartoonCat> well its easy to obtain and use ;-)
<CartoonCat> genii: doh!  nope
<v1ttu> the radio thing?
<CartoonCat> v1ttu: ya, its a bit more then rocket science (easy) but way easier then brain surgery
<v1ttu> ok 1) not my kinda thing, 2) im dumb. thanx anyway :P
<CartoonCat> lol
<CartoonCat> ok how aobut even blind monkies can run it? jajaja
<CartoonCat> but, ill give winedbg a go and see what it says
<genii> !info wine1.2-dbg
<ubottu> wine1.2-dbg (source: wine1.2): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (debugging symbols). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.31-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 17804 kB, installed size 77028 kB
<CartoonCat> yea done isntalled it and running the app
<CartoonCat> the main problem is, i never know when it will go, could take weeks
<CartoonCat> well, i can force it, but i think that is a bitness issue with wine so i dunno if it would be valid =\
<CartoonCat> (using datasets over 4000 x 4000 cause it to lock and exit, but does NOT take out xorg with it)
<genii> CartoonCat: If you think it's an X issue you can always also login to console only from kdm, kill kdm from there, then startx manually maybe with -v or -vv or so (I can't recall what options startx/X takes offhand)
<genii> It will at least probably give you some kind of crash info
<CartoonCat> genii: ah good idea, ill try that if winedbg doesnt give something
<genii> Anyhoo... bedtime for me it's almost 2AM here
<CartoonCat> genii: and im not sure if it IS a xorg issue, only that when it strikes it is ONLY with this app/wine and it just goes to a black screen then pops to the login
<CartoonCat> ty genii, ttl
<cvd> ?
<cvd> how to clear the recently used?
<cvd> from the menu?
<hans> windows manager?
<cvd> kbuntu default
<hans> right click on kmenu > application manager
<cvd> how to clear the recently used?ger
<cvd> on kickoff
<hans> right click on kmenu > application manager
<cvd> like  i said no application manager appear
<r00t_> how do i restart my audio system? I keep having a problem with my audio where my coputer will stop playing audio files unles i adjust the volume formthe keyboard,but this only fixes it for a min. restartingthe computer fixes the problems for a few hours so i figure if ir estart teh audio server? Deamon? im not sure what its called but i think i can just restart that to fix my problem
<cvd> right click kickoff = menueditor,switch to clasic,application launcher settings
<hans> on right click on the K you should ge ... yes
<cvd> riht -click on thgee K = no application mana
<r00t_> hans/cvd are you talking abuot my problem?
<hans> didn't even know you had one :)
<cvd> riht -click on the K = no application manager
<r00t_> how do i restart my audio system? I keep having a problem with my audio where my coputer will stop playing audio files unles i adjust the volume formthe keyboard,but this only fixes it for a min. restartingthe computer fixes the problems for a few hours so i figure if ir estart teh audio server? Deamon? im not sure what its called but i think i can just restart that to fix my problem
<hans> i get menu edito, application laucher settings, and unlock widgets
<cvd> how to clear the recently-used from KIckOff Application launcher?
<cvd> anoying
<v1ttu> right click
<hans> :)
<v1ttu> it and select remove
<r00t_> how can nobody know how to restart the audio server/deamon?
<cvd> i don't thought of that :-S
<cvd> thanks
<cvd> v1ttu:
<v1ttu> np bro o/
<r00t_> Nevermind it was quite simple,im surpired nobody here knew the answer:   sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<cvd> they pretent to know
<hans> yes mr. idonotrightclick
<v1ttu> wtf?
<hans> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<v1ttu> is that @ me?
<hans> you do right click
<r00t_> lsof | grep pcm or grep snd works as well.
<r00t_> for teh next time some poor lost soul has to experiance the same crap i just went through
<cvd> sorry easy offended = pretender
<cvd> what the im writing, i think its time to sleep
<Guest37417> hey guys i have a problem... my media sound doesn't work!!... the system sounds seem to work but media doesn't... i have installed the codecs in kubuntu 9.10 for audio and visual.... any help?
<Guest37417> hey guys i have a problem... my media sound doesn't work!!... the system sounds seem to work but media doesn't... i have installed the codecs in kubuntu 9.10 for audio and visual.... any help?
<[THC]AcidRain> all girls who wish to send me a pic of "ACidRain" on their titties, please send to xxacidrainxx@hotmail.com
<[THC]AcidRain> :P
<noaXess> good morning
<noaXess> is there a special ubuntu kernel channel?
<noaXess> grr.. found ir right now..
<BiggFREE> Hi
<BiggFREE> Are you all sleeping ?
<vHanda> Hi. Is there some way to install libavcodec-dev of lucid in karmic?
<monkeykju> hello every body!
<monkeykju> I'm a new user Kubuntu!
<monkeykju> Can you help me?
<vandenoever> my dbus-daemon is using 100% cpu and blocking some kde4 apps, what could be the cause of this?
<aperson> monkeykju, we're all here to help.  Why not start off with your question?
<monkeykju> sorry i has found answer.
<monkeykju> thanks !
<Guest49333> whats the easiest way to get chm support in okular?
<BiggFREE_> bbl
<BiggFREE_> tc
<darren> are there cd formats that linux cant read? having trouble reading some cd's that i burned using nero on windows...
<ahmtblbl> herkese selam
<ahmtblbl> hi all
<ahmtblbl> türk arkadaş varmı acaba yardımcı olabilicek
<Mamarok> !tr | ahmtblbl
<ubottu> ahmtblbl: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ahmtblbl> teşekkürler ubottu
<n8w_> hey
<x0lubi> hi
<frans> hi
<frans> bye
<lisa_> hi, i have a problem with printing pdfs. everything else is working. when i print a pdf the prinout is half size and in landscape mode and some of the printout is over the boarder of the paper
<lisa_> the same problem ocours with ps (postscript)
<barbara> hello
<ToraToraTora> Anyone using vlc in kubuntu? I need to find it's configuration file. It won't start anymore after I changed some settings!
<goodtime> ToraToraTora: i would just uninstall vlc,then i would reinstall it again
<ToraToraTora> I will try that
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<ToraToraTora> reinstalling vlc did nothing. unistallation propably didn't remove the settings file.
<goodtime> perhaps
<goodtime> http://torrentfreak.com/hacker-takes-over-torrentz-sort-of-081116/
<amichair> is it possible in kate to show whitespace markers (space/tab/cr/lf)?
<gilles> hello everyone
<gilles> i'm happily using konqueror but i'm having troubles with sites like jiwa, deezer
<gilles> others flash sites like youtube works fine
<Elirips> Hello. I just installed kubuntu 9.10, everything working fine. excepct, knetworkmanager asks for the password for kwallet each time after login (to connect to wireless), can I change this somehow, so the pw is not needed?
<beyondcr> when i do lshw -C multimedia i get *-multimedia UNCLAIMED any ideas????????
<gunk> hello
<beyondcr> when i do lshw -C multimedia i get *-multimedia UNCLAIMED  any ideas ?
<rethus> which programm can i use to maximize my partition ?
<otswim> hello, does anyone know why i can't use enter to send message? it creates a newline; if i change the shortcut to ctrl+enter it works;    but i also have another problem: why does kopete open links with konqueror even though i put firefox in default applications (and xdg-open http://whatever.com open with firefox); and one last thing, why does kopete enable auto spell check every time i restart it, even though spell check is globally disabled in '
<Vge> rethus: gparted
<otswim> Regional & Language'?
<rethus> Vge: for kubuntu a gnom appplication?
<rethus> does it need many gnome enviroment to install?
<Vge> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vbgunz> other than grouping windows automatically. is there a way to group windows without assigning middle click to do it through the title bar alone?
<Vge> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Vge> rethus: i might wanna go with the livecd, it's usefull to have at hand in anycase
<rethus> so better to startfrom live cd as start from new system themself?
<rethus> k, i do so
<m_tadeu> hi all...how can I password protect a folder? and make sure the password is asked then trying to enter that folder
<vetvicka> hi, pls, how can i update and upgrade system without upgrade KDE (I dont like KDE 4 and I want to stay in 3.)?
<mharmant> yo
<genii> vetvicka: KDE3 is only remaining in Kubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and is not in any later versions. Hardy will still be supported until April 2011
<vbgunz> I no longer get any updates from korganizer automatically?
<vbgunz> what happened?
<vetvicka> But How I can update all applications without upgrade KDE?
<vetvicka> My PC have problem swith kde4 :(
<genii> vetvicka: If you are on Hardy, just uninstall kde4 and it will never get updated, only your kde3 will. Then any system updates you do will be for the right kde version
<vetvicka> thanks, genii
<genii> vetvicka: You're welcome
<geekity> hiya
<geekity> i've installed kubuntu 9.10 on a vayo vpceb1s0e, but the sound isn't working at all
<geekity> *vaio
<geekity> has anyone had the same problem by any chance?
<clustermagnet> gents, this is pathetic... i need to find a good place to rtfm about kubuntu/ubuntu networking
<clustermagnet> its not aparent to me how to specify a socks proxy anywhere1
<marek_> hi, do you know any reliable symfony shop plugin that is under development and usable?
<cerrie> hello, please help, i just installed kubuntu 2 mins ago. now my wirless wont work. when i ran the LIVE CD it said i had to enable a driver then it worked. it didnt ask me this time. can someone please tell me how to get it running?
<cerrie> please..
<geekity> cerrie: what wifi card do you have?
<cerrie> bcm somthing.. when the live cd was runnig it said click to enable propiaratary drive
<cerrie> and it worked great
<alakoo> cerrie: is that a laptop? what model?
<cerrie> yes, its a HP dv5t-1100
<cerrie> is there not a way to add hardware like in a control pannel?
<alakoo> what does "applications - system - hardware drivers" give you
<geekity> think you have firmware problems, broadcom wifi cards usually do
<cerrie> ahhh this is what poped up whilst on live cd. and it said BCM Wirless driver.
<cerrie> but its empty now
<cerrie> why would it work on the live cd and not now i installed it?
<alakoo> cerrie:  try : system settings - network settings - wireless- add"
<alakoo> then you'll see "scan"
<cerrie> kk
<alakoo> and try to connect to your network
<cerrie> wirless is greayed out
<cerrie> this didnt work before either, thats when the driver thing poped up
<cerrie> click BCM the all was gravey
<geekity> cerrie: could you open up a terminal, run lspci -vv and find the full name of the wifi card in it to post here please?
<cerrie> kk
<cerrie> thanks btw
<geekity> no probs, dunno if i'll be any help as yet :)
<cerrie> lol
<cerrie> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)
<cerrie>         Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3602
<cerrie>         Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
<cerrie>         Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
<cerrie>         Latency: 0
<FloodBotK1> cerrie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alakoo> I found comments that knetworkmanage might not work in intel mobile series, wicd might do the trick
<alakoo> cerrie: hardware drivers didn't suggest anything?
<rosco_y> Does anyone know of a desktop widgit for following feeds?
<geekity> cerrie: just the bit giving the bcm driver name
<rosco_y> does uBlog do that?
<genii> rosco_y: The widget called "News" works pretty good
<rosco_y> genii--Thanks!
<genii> Theres also the RSSNOW widget
<cerrie> what do u mean ? sorry
<RussellAlan> what is the apt-get for kubuntu ?
<RussellAlan> from 8.10
<cerrie> i dont wanna have to use the live cd everytime, it slooow
<cerrie> think i was blocked from typing
<cerrie> is there a way to add hardware? i have the driver its on the kubuntu CD..?
<apparle> cerrie: what do you mean add hardware?
<apparle> cerrie: what hardware
<cerrie> i mean where do i go to install drivers?
<cerrie> system setting?
<alakoo> applications - system - hardware drivers
<cerrie> but there's no add button?
<cerrie> thats where the driver was listed before i installed off the cd
<apparle> cerrie: be specific .... what hardware are you talking about
<apparle> cerrie: do this in console "sudo apt-get update" and then see if it comes in hardware drivers
<cerrie> my wirless card. when i run Kubuntu from the CD hardware driver pops up and says i have to enable this BCM driver for my wirless card. Now that i have installed kubuntu and not using the cd, the hardware driver window does not popup
<cerrie> will do
<alakoo> cerrie:  I still don't know what your wlan car exactly is but perhaps http://intellinuxwireless.org/?n=Downloads might help you
<cerrie> gonan reboot brb, thanks all
<geekity> alakoo: cerrie's card was bcm4312 by the look of her lspci output
<cerrie> this is weird
<cerrie> i can boot on the livecd and all works fine?
<geekity> cerrie: is the card working?
<cerrie> nope :O( just updated the system'
<cerrie> hwo can i change from networkmanager to the other one wlic?
<genii> !bcm43xx
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cerrie> thanks
<genii> Those cards are very problemmatic :(
<cerrie> so it seems lol
<cerrie> terminals going crazy lol.. this may work :O) thanks for that link
<cerrie> should i reboot afteter installing drivers?
<cerrie> kernel-source
<[THC]AcidRain> i need someone to help me install a shoutcast server in ubuntu, but when i get back. thx ahead of time
<[THC]AcidRain> :)
<penguin_tx> testing new chat client
<cerrie> hey guys :O) im wirless ! thank you so much!
<cerrie> if anyone else needs help : ~$ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<genii> penguin_tx: Apparently it works
<penguin_tx> thanks genii :)
<softman> hello all
<rosco_y> Does anyone know how to change the default browser to Firefox?
<raj_> GUYS i need help please i think google is spying on me.. I HAVE google sources in the GUI that i can not get rid off at ALL it keeps coming back.  but under /etc/apt/sources.list its not LISTED. its weird. its making it hell to update my packages it freezes up my updates here is a screenshot HELP anyone: http://imagebin.org/87372
<rosco_y> raj_:  I'm a newb, but do you see google in your sources list?
<Toph> anyone know the best place to get info om using Cinelerra?   even some good online tutorials?
<rork> rosco_y: System Settings > default applications > web browser
<raj_> resco_y no i dont only in the GUI application take a look at my screenshot
<jhutchins_lt> Why would google be spying on someone?
<bottiger> I'm trying to connect to a wireless network on kde 4.4.1. clicking the network manager I get two options. "Auto eth0" or "connect to other network". choosing "other network" gives me a list of some wireless options, but I can't see the signal strength before I connect
<bottiger> is there a better way to do this?
<Serraphyn> Anyone know how to reset kwallet password, for some reason its not taking the password it has for last few days..
<amichair> anyone try they new nvidia 195 drivers yet?
<genii> Serraphyn: mv ~/.kde/share/apps/kwallet/kdewallet.kwl ~/.kde/share/apps/kwallet/kdewallet.old                 should reset it, then next it runs put a new password
<Serraphyn> Thanks
<genii> amichair: The 195 drivers screwed my X and i had to go back to the 185 ones
<geekity> does anyone know how to get the network manager app for gnome rather than knetwork manager on kde?
<amichair> genii: ouch. I'm with the 190's for a couple months with no problems, just saw the 195 is out
<Serraphyn> I have 190 drivers running
<BluesKaj> lucid here , 195 seems to be ok so far
<amichair> BluesKaj: hey BluesKaj :-)
<BluesKaj> hi amichair
<amichair> I'm still on karmic, with 190 and no problems. maybe I should wait a bit before moving to 195...
<BluesKaj> yeah, no reason to if it's working well
<Serraphyn> my wine is running runs like crap
<Serraphyn> Though i do have to saw it runs WAY better then cedega
<amichair> I'll wait for the next time my plasma process reaches 1G RAM forcing me to restart. should be a couple of weeks.
<amichair> btw the 195 changelog does mention fixed specifically in KDE
<amichair> fixes
<cerrie> sorry everyone. i have no screensaver. i installed kscreensaver.. any advice?
<genii> cerrie: System Settings...Desktop...Screensaver
<amichair> does anyone here use ktorrent with preallocating disk space?
<harolddong> is anybody of issue with yahoo accounts causing kopete to crash when they connect?  I've had this issue off and on since upgrading to 4.4 and I can't figure out what's wrong
<AegNuddel> Is a ppa needed for the new version of kdenlive?  I had already added some in but I am trying to get my sister updated
<lovre> hi all. I need to capture screen with python on kubuntu. How can i do this?
<slow-motion> hi
<genii> lovre: Maybe ask in #python
<lovre> genii: i was, but noone was answering, and since its quiet here i thought ill give it a try. Sorry for OT
<genii> lovre: I don't use python but info here suggests they have an image grabbing function you could use in some program you wrote: http://www.pythonware.com/library/pil/handbook/imagegrab.htm
<genii> Ah, sorry, has "Windows only" which i just noticed
<lovre> genii: ye
<lovre> genii: thats why i ask. Sux
<genii> lovre: Why not use ksnapshot if you are alreay in kubuntu? Is it some exercise?
<lovre> genii: the thing is i want to automatically take snapshots at a certain rate, it cant be by hand
<genii> lovre: Why not use something like recordmydesktop  and then later ffmpeg to reduce the footage to whatever frames per sec you want?
<lovre> genii: not a bad idea.... But the thing is its about real-time processing, so i cant process it at a later time...
<lovre> genii: i really just need capture on demand kind of utility
<lovre> doesnt seem to be easy way in linux to do so
<genii> lovre: VLC can apparently be set up to do screen capture if you set the source to something like screen://
<lovre> :o
<lovre> what does it do with output?
<genii> lovre: Dumps it to a file, normally
<lord_> algum brasileiro?
<lovre> genii: thank you, i have to go. bye
<genii> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jessi> hello  alll
<jessi> in dragon, I do not see the images, but only the voice arranges operating kubuntu.
<mitchbaz> hi im wondering if some one can help me,, iv installed kubuntu and updated. and i used to get some surgestion about  installing codecs but i now dont get that and i would like to have mp3 and avi files to work. please can some one help me .... thanks :)
<BluesKaj> mitchbaz, copy and paste in the terminal, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras libdvdcss2 flashplugin-nonfree
<mitchbaz> thanks, ill try that now :)
<jessi> hello all
<jessi> in dragon, I do not see the images, but only the voice arranges operating kubuntu.
<dribble_knght> Hello acronica
<dribble_knght> ups wrong tab
<dribble_knght> hello everyone.  I have a pb in Kubuntu. Firefox only loads google, any other sites won't load
<jessi> I have installed KUBUNTU, but I do not succeed to see a film dvd, black screen and is felt the voice, what must make?
<rork> jessi: did you read install kubuntu-restricted-extras and read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<jessi> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras   ?????????????
<rork> yes
<jessi> rork,   it does not go
<jessi> rork,   the voice is felt but the screen is black
<rork> jessi: did the package install?
<jessi> yes
<rork> jessi: have you installed libdvdread4?
<jessi> sudo apt-get install libdvdread4 ???????????
<rork> yes
<jessi>  it does not go
<rork> and then sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<jessi> it does not go
<rork> hm, should've done the job
<rork> you may want to try the medibuntu packages then: http://www.medibuntu.org/
<MrMazda> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop killed nfs. How can I fix it?
<MrMazda> Where is runlevel editor hiding in Kubuntu 9.10 menus?
<MrMazda> no manual entry for initng
<SatManUK> why does kubuntu crash when i try to open a console session on ctrl alt f1?
<SatManUK> if i swtich to console session 1, login and start to type any commands, my screen goes black and the laptop freezes up
<MrMazda> intel video?
<SatManUK> nope ATi
<SatManUK> i had this problem years ago in 7.x (which was the last time i used kubuntu before this laptop)
<SatManUK> I prefer to do system updates via aptitude in console login.. i can do it through console within gui - but why can't i use console without the laptop locking up?
<MrMazda> which kubuntu?
<MrMazda> which kernel?
<SatManUK> 9.10 is it?
<SatManUK> 2.6.31
<SatManUK> pae
<SatManUK> Linux stuart-laptop 2.6.31-20-generic-pae #57-Ubuntu SMP Mon Feb 8 10:23:59 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<MrMazda> newer might be blamed on kms
<SatManUK> what do you mean?
<X-TREME-AS> Hey all
<MrMazda> kernel exclusive modesetting in 2.6.33+ kernels
<SatManUK> but im not using 2.6.33..
<SatManUK> should i upgrade?
<Goliath23> hi. just upgraded to 4.4.1 packages on an eeepc (netbook edition). after login i get a blank screen. if i start plasma-netbook manually, everything works fine.
<Goliath23> known issue?
<slow-motion> bye
<mitchbaz> hai, wondering if there is a simpler package mansger like they have in ubuntu? as this one is a little confusing :S
<mitchbaz> kubuntu user
<acronica> Hi
<acronica> Can anyone help me with Amarok?
<mitchbaz> i can try
<acronica> I'm trying to use my mp3 player with Amarok
<mitchbaz> so it can play .mp3 files you mean?
<acronica> It's recognized and all,   but I can't figure out how to remove a set of files from the device
<acronica> I can 'delete' them, but then they're also removed from my local collection
<mitchbaz> sorry i dont know :S im new to all this as well
<acronica> ahh well,  I hope somebody else can help me with this
<acronica> 'cause it's really anoying
<mitchbaz> are you trying to remove files from the device?  if so id use dolphin file manager to access the device,
<mitchbaz> hai, thar,, dose any one know if you can get a simpler package manager? somthing like the one in ubuntu
<n8w_> hey
<n8w_> where in kmail do i set that i wanna download only 1 week old messages?
<n8w_> i cant find the option for this anywhere
<SatManUK> mitchbaz: what do you need? just aptitide install program
<SatManUK> aptitude install program
<SatManUK> simple :)
<mitchbaz> yeah i could do that, but i used to look down the list and see what looks cool, on ubuntu
<acronica> mitchbaz: you can use synaptic (it's gtk, but it works for me) or kpackagekit
<mona_ukraine> is there any difference in apt-get install stuff and aptitude install stuff
<mona_ukraine> ?
<acronica> mitchbaz: Although I probably could use dolphin to remove stuff from my mp3 player, I would like to do that with Amarok
<mitchbaz> ok thanks :) ill check them out if not i dont mind
<[THC]AcidRain> what type of sql database management tools are there for mysql?
<mitchbaz> acronica: well to the left of the program you can look in other directories, have you tryed that ?
<acronica> I used Banshee with gnome, since the early 0.1 releases. It didn't have any eye-candy or fancy schmancy user interface, but it "Just Worked"
<mitchbaz> acronica: i think amarock is more to be just like a music player :S thats all i ever use it for
<acronica> Well, it gives me the idea that it does a lot more
<acronica> for instance, it recognizes the mp3 player, it shows all the files that are on it, etc. etc.
<acronica> it also says "device support' on the feature list on http://amarok.kde.org
<mitchbaz> sorry guys i got to go now hope you fix things,, cya
<SatManUK> any idea what kubuntu crashes when i switch to console sessions and start to type?
<[THC]AcidRain> what is a good radio broadcasting application for ubuntu. to a shoutcast server
<[THC]AcidRain> ?
<ajhansen> hi there
<ajhansen> im having a problem with the network-manager
<ajhansen> it looks like the knetworkmanager thats in use but i wanna use plasmoid-widget-network-manager since its supposed to actually work with mobile broadband
<ajhansen> but even though i can create a mobile broadband connection i can never connect to it..
<ajhansen> help!!
<ajhansen> ;)
<ajhansen> anyone?
<kpenrose> Can someone explain the semantic desktop to me that's in KDE 4.4?
<[THC]AcidRain> how do i get xmms to send audio to shoutcast serveR?
<princess> cc
<princess> join #ubuntu
<syke> hi
<syke> I'm trying to use kbluetooth to add a headset
<syke> when it tried to pair with the device, it errors out and says it not an input device
<syke> this is with the KDE SC 4.4 latest from PPA on KUbuntu 9.10 amd64
<syke> this process works fine on Ubuntu 9.10 on amd64
<syke> using the gnome bluetooth admin
<zegenie_> syke: I'm pretty sure the kbluetooth application doesn't support this yet
<syke> zegenie_: ah, that would explain it
<zegenie_> indeed
<syke> too bad; KDE used to be ahead of gnome on bluetooth support just a few years ago :/
<zegenie_> bluetooth for kde4 is still a bit young
<rapa> algun español que me diga un canal español de kubuntu?
<syke> is there anyone actively working on this? I will really need this in my day to day work
<syke> hopefully I won't have to switch to gnome to make it go
<zegenie_> syke: yes, very much so
<syke> been using KDE since 1999 or so
<zegenie_> http://www.afiestas.org/
<syke> zegenie_: should I try 10.04? or can I check out from trunk and try that?
<zegenie_> that guy blogs a lot about his work on kbluetooth
<zegenie_> unless you know what you're doing I wouldn't recommend using alphas (10.04) or trunk (kde 4.5 current)
<syke> oh cool, thanks for the link!
<syke> looks like 0.4.2 might be safe to try
<syke> ah
<zegenie_> cool, good luck :)
<syke> he says in the comments it will be in 0.5 release
<syke> so I'll test that
<syke> hopefully it won't be too late to get it into 10.04
<zegenie_> you can always try gnome bluetooth anyway
<syke> not being able to pair with a headset is pretty common these days
<syke> zegenie_: yea, but I don't like having all the libs and whatever installed and taking up memory, if I can help it
<syke> anyways, thanks for the pointer!
<zegenie_> sure
<zegenie_> I do it with network manager gnome, because the kde4 version simply isn't good enough
<syke> zegenie_: my desktop @ work just uses ethernet, so kneworkmanager works pretty well for me in that scenario
<zegenie_> syke: hehe, yeah for that scenario, knetworkmanager / plasma-widget-networkmanager or whatever it's called nowadays does the trick ;)
<syke> on my laptop, KDE3's kentworkmanager had just gotten usable and then the next version took a giant leap backward
<syke> btw, this article looks like it will work for me: http://www.funkynerd.com/?p=13
<rapa> plz i can say me when i know the name of tar.bz2 archiv for put in a | sudo aptitude install * ?¿
<zegenie_> that's kool
<zegenie_> rapa: you can't
<rapa> then i can install that?
<rapa> sry me english
<zegenie_> rapa: "aptitude" is for installing programs from the repositories
<zegenie_> if you downloaded a .tar.bz2 file it is most likely the sourcecode of a program that you must compile and install manually
<zegenie_> which is usually a much more tedious process
<zegenie_> but you can often find ".deb" files to download instead of .tar.bz2
<rapa> for example ati drivers i getout archive succesfully but the next. what archive must i choose? how know that ?
<rapa> i need read the instruccion i think..
<zegenie_> ati drivers are a bit more complicated
<zegenie_> you should definately read the instructions on the kubuntu/ubuntu wiki
#kubuntu 2010-03-04
<AlexZion> hi everyone , I was thinking to update Kubuntu with kde 4.4.1 , it's stable or is better to wait !?!
<zegenie_> AlexZion: I'm using it daily, haven't disappointed me so far :)
<zegenie_> if you stick with the kubuntu ppa repositories you should be fine ;)
<AlexZion> ok zegenie_ so I'll try it ...., it's better to rename the .kde before to restart !?!
<zegenie_> won't have to, but it *can* help you avoid trouble with the nepomuk stuff
<zegenie_> which is finally stable and usable ;)
<AlexZion> that's great ...
<zegenie_> it is :)
<AlexZion> so I'll update right now ...., thanks zegenie_ ;)
<zegenie_> no problem
<zegenie_> you do know that all you kde settings, kmail emails etc are stored in .kde right?
<zegenie_> just to have it mentioned ;)
<zegenie_> so don't *delete* it, just in case
<AlexZion> ohh yeah , sure, but I don't use kmail but thunderbird , so no problem ....
<zegenie_> kool
<zegenie_> I always rename .kde, but i do find it annoying to set up kopete, konversation etc every time
<zegenie_> so I have a few backup configs lying around
<AlexZion> actually I use kopete , quassel and stuff like that , so probably I will have to reconfigure it , but it's fine ...
<zegenie_> k
<zegenie_> if you keep the .kde folder, it's all in the .kde/share/config/<appname>rc file anyway
<AlexZion> ok thanks , I'll check it ....
<Abcdqfr> Hello
<zegenie_> Abcdqfr: I'm guessing you're gonna ask a grub question
<Abcdqfr> Heh, we got ouselves a psychic
<Abcdqfr> If I'm using kubuntu 9.1, what file whould I input to return a file I could use with windows boot.ini to dual boot?
<Abcdqfr> In an if of command
<Abcdqfr> Please? :)
<kaddi> Abcdqfr: i don't understand the question
<Abcdqfr> Alright, I'm trying to dual boot kubuntu and windows xp
<kaddi> if you install kubuntu 9.10 on a PC where windows is already installed it should automatically set up group to see both the windows install and kubuntu
<kaddi> was that what you wanted to know?
<Abcdqfr> I need to provide a file fir windows boot.ini to read from to boot linux
<Abcdqfr> Using windows bootloader
<kaddi> i have never worked with windows bootloader, why not use grub?
<kaddi> but if you want to edit the windows bootloader, you would probably better ask in ##windows
<Abcdqfr> Ay, ok thanks
<Abcdqfr> Second channel switch :P
<Abcdqfr> Thank you
<Kage> http://www.crunchgear.com/2010/03/01/dells-linux-tax-is-outrageous/
<BiggFREE> Hi all
<justin_> Anybody else lost compositing in KDE4.4? I have an intel 945.
<james_l> justin_: I have it working just fine
<james_l> I have an nvidia 8600M GT, so it might be an intel thing.
<justin_> james_l: what KDE version?
<james_l> 4.4
<james_l> backports
<justin_> same here, but when 4.4 went final, I lost compositing
<justin_> was working for beta and rc
<james_l> It shows 4.4.0, and I only installed it a few days ago, unless I'm highly mistaken, that's final.
<justin_> yeah, what I'm saying is that compositing worked when I had 4.4RC but now with 4.4.0 and 4.4.1 it's gone
<Merritt> user management module seems to be locked, it /says/ it will ask for root password after changes, however fields to change are locked/greyed out. Am I doing this wrong? Can anyone tell me the command to launch this module so I can kdesu?
<james_l> It's working here, You asked if anyone else had lost compositing, so while it's hard to prove a negative, I gave you an example where it didn't, and one of the differences most likely to be the cause (or related to it via drivers).
<james_l> Have you tried Alt-Shift-F12, or checking the menu?
<justin_> james_l: yeah, tried many times. sometimes enabling it crashes kde
<justin_> james_l: the weird thing is that compiz works in gnome. so my driver's still working
<Merritt> nvm
<james_l> As I recall it's known that some drivers may crash KDE 4.4.
<james_l> Merritt: What happened?
<Merritt> james_l, google told me to install kuser
<buntu_> how do you scan your harddrive from a live CD using KlamAV?
<sithlord48> anyone else having strange sounds issues ? , like poping , etc.....
<tntc> I'm thinking of switching to kubuntu, and i've noticed something that I can't seem to do with KDE:  If I map a network share via sshfs and try to play media from it, Kaffiene often chokes and claims that it doesn't know how to open a file that it could open copied locally just fine
<tntc> is there a reason for this, or an easy fix?
<phoenix_> is there a way to play drm protected wma files in kubuntu
<james_l> tntc:  I belive juk and Kaffiene specifically restrict playing to local media , partly because of all of the tags the read and manage. (Lots and lots of reads, which on local drives aren't a problem, but network ones they can be.)
<tntc> james_l: it works with some files over cifs (samba), but not all.
<james_l> tntc: I'd suggest seeing about mounting the drives locally.
<james_l> I've used that as a workaround in the past.
<tntc> meaning what, manually mount an ssfs drive to /media/something?
<james_l> That could work, I believe lufs will do that.
<tntc> james_l: hrm... interesting.
<tntc> james_l: thanks! I'll give that a shot.
<james_l> tntc: I think that needs to be an option on kde, but my bug for that (on juk) was rejected, I'd be highly surprised if Kaffiene doesn't have the same issue, as I believe it uses the taglib developed for juk.
<tntc> james_l: sshfs currently uses fuse, right?
<james_l> Yeah
<james_l> I think
<james_l> lufs wasn't right, fuse sounds right.
<tntc> james_l: the irritating thing is that sshfs through gvfs works fine (gnome, ubuntu)
<tntc> james_l: but DVD playback does not since they removed totem-xine.
<james_l> kio would work fine, if not for that restiction. >_<
<tntc> "We have something great with the Xine backend!" "Gstreamer does a poor job of dvds, but it does it." "totem-xine dropped. all gstreamer."
 * james_l prefers mplayer tbh.
<tntc> james_l: i haven't gotten it to work easily with my multimedia keys
<james_l> I don't use those for video.
<tntc> play/pause is key for me, and I watch a lot of episodical shows
<tntc> I got the family guy box set for christmas.
<AlexZion> zegenie: one more question mate , in orde to get works propelly the semantic desktop, should I install visrtuoso and soprano I guess, but whichone exactly ?
<phoenix_> is there a way to play drm protected wma files in kubuntu
<dellstef007> hi
<dellstef007> i wander what best graphic card i can install in my dell GX150,,,a slim card
<dellstef007> between 32mb and 128 mb ,,i guess!
<phoenix__> is there a way to play drm protected wma files in kubuntu
<phoenix__> is there a way to play drm protected wma files in kubuntu
<dellstef007> sorry i kannot tell i am a newbie
<dellstef007> lol
<joe-goz> hello
<joe-goz> does anyone know how to install firefox on Kubuntu 7.1
<v1ttu> kubuntu 7.10?
<joe-goz> yes sorry
<v1ttu> are you sure you dont mean 9.10?
<joe-goz> No I mean 7.10
<v1ttu> fair enough
<v1ttu> what firefox version?
<joe-goz> Im installing linuxmce
<joe-goz> I dont car ewhat version
<v1ttu> 3.5.8 i would guess
<joe-goz> 3.6 is what it looks like
<v1ttu> you can just download the tar.gz from mozilla and fun it from the folder
<v1ttu> i would try opera though
<v1ttu> run**
<joe-goz> I cant just run anything from the folder
<joe-goz> am I missingsomething
<v1ttu> you have already tried?
<joe-goz> there is no install file
<v1ttu> no
<v1ttu> you need to double click the firefox executable in the firefox folder
<v1ttu> i think it's just called firefox
<v1ttu> what's the freenode port?
<joe-goz> slow down I've had linux since this morning
<joe-goz> haha
<v1ttu> you have only used linux since today?
<joe-goz> yes
<v1ttu> oic
<v1ttu> xD
<v1ttu> sorry
<joe-goz> no prob
<v1ttu> how old is your pc?
<joe-goz> I built it so I cant say for sure
<joe-goz> its running and aAMD dual core
<joe-goz> 4 GB Ram
<v1ttu> ok
<v1ttu> thrn
<v1ttu> then**
<v1ttu> download kubuntu 9.10
<v1ttu> 7.10 is no longer supported
<joe-goz> OK
<joe-goz> But
<v1ttu> sorry :(
<joe-goz> Linuxmce wont run on 9.10 from what Ive read
<v1ttu> linuxmce?
<joe-goz> its a media center thing
<v1ttu> there are loads of media centres
<joe-goz> mce does Homeautomation
<v1ttu> elisa/moodiva is pretty good but basic
<v1ttu> monewut?
<v1ttu> lol
<v1ttu> home**
<joe-goz> its something Ive toyed withh off and on for a year or so
<joe-goz> so No Firefox?
<joe-goz> oh well
<v1ttu> maybe
<v1ttu> but i dont know if 7.10 would have the right dependencies to run 3.5/6
<joe-goz> i got ya
<v1ttu> like i said
<v1ttu> just upgrade
<v1ttu> 7.10 is not supported
<v1ttu> therefore vunerable
<joe-goz> lol like I said mce wont run on 9.10
<v1ttu> vulnerable**
<v1ttu> lol then it's choice isnt it?
<joe-goz> well this is a 2nd computer so I will play around with it
<joe-goz> Im slowly working my way away from Windows
<alterkevfan> hello
<SFaulken> ok, so I've got the Lucid Alpha 3 Netbook version of kubuntu installed, and just did an apt upgrade, reboot, and kde apparently has decided that I don't need a taskbar, or launcher, or anything else.   Can anybody point me to where I should start looking to fix it?
<v1ttu> have you removed the kubuntu-desktop package?
<SFaulken> nope, can't say as I have.
<v1ttu> have you removed dragonplayer or anything like that/
<SFaulken> nope.
<SFaulken> basically a stock install, only a day or two old.  I think the only optional install I've done was firefox.
<v1ttu> i would guess it's a temporary problem with lucid then
<v1ttu> it is still alpha :P
<v1ttu> have you tried just running normal kubuntu on your netbook?
<SFaulken> Oh, I'm not expecting an answer, just a point in the right direction, I'm fully aware of the alpha status  =]
<v1ttu> then i guess you will have to wait until the next update
<v1ttu> or use a stable version?
<SFaulken> nahhh, where's the fun in using a stable version?
<v1ttu> your opening question
<SFaulken> this isn't a mission critical machine or anything.
<v1ttu> lol ok ok
<v1ttu> why dont you install 9.10 and upgrade it to 4.4.1?
<SFaulken> I had 9.10 on it up till a few days ago, figured I could use some pain and humiliation about how little I really know about X11.
<SFaulken> I'm a masochist.
<v1ttu> no sh*t
<v1ttu> lol
<SFaulken> X11 is usually the part that always trips me up when things go wrong, figure it's a good learning experience.
<v1ttu> X11 isnt that great
<SFaulken> well, no, not really, I'm generally a mac user when it comes to desktop stuff...
<SFaulken> I wonder why the heck my apt-get upgrade removed the kubuntu-desktop package and dependencies.....
<v1ttu> you have my sympathies
 * SFaulken pokes around some more....
<v1ttu> dependencies
<SFaulken> well, that's reinstalled now, I'll be back to complain some more after I restart X  =]
<SFaulken> or not, it might be fixed.
<phoenix__> is there a way to play drm protected wma files in kubuntu
<SFaulken> see, pointed in the right direction.
<SFaulken> it's not completely fixed, but I've got a taskbar and launcher back  =]
<v1ttu> lol
<v1ttu> what kind of drm phoenix?
<SFaulken> w0t!  and plasma-netbook is back and running fine.
<SFaulken> and I just learned something.
<SFaulken> remember, knowing is half the battle.
<[THC]AcidRain>  DarkIce: LameLibEncoder.cpp:75: lame lib opening underlying sink error
<[THC]AcidRain> can anyone help me with this error?
<[THC]AcidRain> google gave me no help
<mona_ukraine_> could anybody help me to boost sound volume in Koala (9.10)
<mona_ukraine_> sound volume is extremely low
<avihay> mona_ukraine_: there are usually two channles effecting the volume. did you try raising the volume on all channles?
<[THC]AcidRain> DarkIce: DarkIce.cpp:1140: can't open connector [0]
<mona_ukraine_> yep
<[THC]AcidRain> Aborted
<[THC]AcidRain> whats this mean?
<mona_ukraine_> front + master
<avihay> umm, do you have a channle called pcm?
<mona_ukraine_> and the one in the Amarok
<[THC]AcidRain> ?
<mona_ukraine_> yeah, i have it but it doesn't change anything
<[THC]AcidRain> :/
<mona_ukraine_> and it's to the max
<avihay> can you open kmix?
<mona_ukraine_> actually, some files have good volume, but now i'm listening to the The linux link tech show
<mona_ukraine_> and the volume is low
<mona_ukraine_> it's open
<avihay> well, some software like VLC let you play music at a 400% of normal volume
<avihay> so you can use it for the tech show
<mona_ukraine_> thx, avihay
<avihay> what I was about to suggest, is that you open kmix, go to settings->configure channles , and select everything
<avihay> (no need to selsct split) and then play around with that
<mona_ukraine_> i've tried that, but doesn't help much
<mona_ukraine_> though, thanks for the vlc
<mona_ukraine_> somehow i can use only 200%
<mona_ukraine_> wonder, how to increase to 400%
<avihay> press ctrl+up. it will get you to 400
<v1ttu> you can use the now playing plasma widget volume control to get 400% as well
<mona_ukraine_> i have vlc 1.0.2
<mona_ukraine_> and it goes only up to 200%
<mona_ukraine_> is there something in the settings?
<mona_ukraine_> that allows you do that
<avihay> umm, no. does ctrl+up/down work?
<avihay> I have a bluetooth capable cellphone and laptop. I can send files from the laptop to the cellphone with no problems, but I can't do the opposite. from what I've read, it's by design. From what I see, I can send files from cellphone to cellphone. is there a way to cheat, and send from cell to pc?
<v1ttu> mona just use the now playing plasma widget, or set it to use 400% by default in the settings
<mona_ukraine_> yep, it has use 400% by default, but in the main window it goes only up to 200%
<mona_ukraine_> checking the widget
<v1ttu> thats normal
<v1ttu> it is using 400
<mona_ukraine_> the widget controls amarok, and only changes it's volume, but it alredy was to 100%
<mona_ukraine_> so, no hope increasing volume more than 100% in amarok
<v1ttu> nope
<mona_ukraine_> in vlc, seems that volume goes higher then 200% when i press ctrl-up
<mona_ukraine_> but indicator fails to show this
<mona_ukraine_> thank you guys for the answers
<nahid> anyone got the office
<BiggFREE> Hi all
<nahid> anyone got stuff to share
<tntc> nahid: are you looking for free software?
<nahid> some tv shows
<BiggFREE> No  I do not   Sorry :(
<tntc> nahid: we have OpenOffice...
<nahid> i meant the show
<tntc> nahid: we also have a whole bunch of free (as in beer and freedom!) software that we use, and you can get for free...
<tntc> oh.  Yeah, you're in the wrong place for that.
<tntc> you should try best buy or something.
<tntc> or get a DVR.
<nahid> o i c
<tntc> nahid: you run linux?
<nahid> ya ultimate 2.5
<BiggFREE> Is Quassel standard on ubuntu ?
<inteliwasp> if i get 10.4 rc3, will i be able to directly upgrade to the official release once it's out?
<battousai_> hola
<inteliwasp> if i get 10.4 rc3, will i be able to directly upgrade to the official release once it's out?
<xjjk> inteliwasp: yes, though the official stance is that it's not recommended
<xjjk> it's not explicitly tested
<Ezros> Does anyone have their Kubuntu going to ram/disk when idle?
<Ezros> Does anyone have their Kubuntu going to ram/disk when idle?
<bendj> KMail's apparently not capable of printing out multiple selected messages at one time --  @ multi-select, Print button's greyed out.  Anyone have any workarounds in Kubuntu app-space ?
<usf> how can i compile a c++ file on a teminal??
<LaCagalera> Rodriguez-Silverstein, who was later spotted receiving $250,000 in small
<LaCagalera> denomination bills smeared with a sticky, mushroom-smelling substance,
<LaCagalera> announced that his lab was conducting independent tests using AOL Afghanistan
<LaCagalera> employees to sample semen from every ethnic, racial, social and animal family
<LaCagalera> group. "We will get to the bottom of this," he vowed, "and we will discover the
<FloodBotK1> LaCagalera: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LaCagalera> culprit foods that leave a repellent taste lurking in your Cowper's gland."
<LaCagalera> ashington, District of Columbia (USNS) - Gathered on the steps of the
<LaCagalera> Justice Department, gay niggers worldwide announced their most ambitious ploy
<LaCagalera> for political power to date, a boycott of all foods that make semen taste
<LaCagalera> awful.  GNAA president timecop led the rally with a pink megaphone, shouting
<FloodBotK1> LaCagalera: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LaCagalera> "My friends," he lisped at the top of his lungs. "As America's - no, the
<LaCagalera> world's - foremost consumers of sperm and without a doubt its greatest enjoyers
<LaCagalera> and advocates, we plead - no, we demand - that these prostate poisons be
<LaCagalera> eliminated from the modern diet." Around him, a surging throng of foamy
<LaCagalera> devotees showed their approval with a shower of bodily fluids.
<FloodBotK1> LaCagalera: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LaCagalera> According to timecop, numerous studies prove that gay volunteers not only
<LaCagalera> found that tobacco left a lingering moldy taste in semen, but that such
<LaCagalera> commonplace items as coffee and multivitamin pills could make semen taste muddy
<LaCagalera> and like insecticide, respectively. "These are intolerant, I mean, intolerable
<LaCagalera> substances," timecop spluttered.
<FloodBotK1> LaCagalera: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<colin_> Hello
<Ezros> Does anyone have their Kubuntu going to ram/disk when idle?
<noaXess> good morning
<Ezros> Hey
<noaXess> what about www.getdeb.net? any information.. it's down since days
<Ezros> Hey noaXess, do you know how to get Kubuntu back from ram/disk?
<Ezros> Whenever my comp idles it goes to ram and then it just shows a blinking underscore
<Ezros> And I have no idea how to get it back.
<noaXess> Ezros: you mean suspend and hibernate mode, no wakup?
<Ezros> Maybe?
<Ezros> Ya
<Ezros> Suspend to ram/disk
<noaXess> Ezros: what kernel version, what graficcard, what kde version?
<noaXess> normally it's a problem from the graficdriver...
<noaXess> Ezros: nvidia?
<Ezros> Ya
<noaXess> so which driver version of nvidia?
<Ezros> 190.53
<noaXess> from vdpau?
<Ezros> Well, it did this before I installed that driver too.
<noaXess> kernel version?
<Ezros> Not sure.
<noaXess> uname -r
<noaXess> in konsole
<noaXess> bbl... in about 30 minutes
<Ezros> 2.6.31-19-generic
<Ezros> I'ma be sleeping lol
<Ezros> How do I normally get Kubuntu back from suspend from disk/ram?
<noaXess> back..
<noaXess> Ezros: hm.. with space or any key..
<Ezros> Ya.
<noaXess> from ram.. and from hd with power button..
<Ezros> That doesn't work
<Ezros> lol
<noaXess> do you have a ntoebook?
<Ezros> Ya, I'm on a laptop.
<noaXess> i always have enabled pre-reseased and unsupported updates.. maybe in your situation it can help too..
<noaXess> pre-released ^
<dihae> good morning everyoneµ
<dihae> yesterday I bought myself a new mouse, and since it's a laser mouse, it is extremely sensitive
<dihae> though, I cant seem to figure out how to decrease this sensitivity
<dihae> in the systemsettings a lowered the mouse acceleration to 0.1x, but that does not seem to work
<HandyGandy> Hey I'm using koala x64. I would like to upgrade t kde 4.4. Has anyone tried it yet? How stable is it?
<dihae> actually, I can change the value to whatever I like, It doesn't have any effect at all.
<dihae> HandyGandy: I'm using it since the beta. I'd say it's pretty stable
<HandyGandy> Thanks dihae.
<noaXess> HandyGandy: it works fine for me..
<noaXess> now also 4.4.1
<Ezros> Hey noaXess, how can I add a folder to my desktop?
<Ezros> Like
<Ezros> One of those open folders
<Ezros> Where you can see everything in the folder on the desktop
<noaXess> Ezros: it's a widget.. folder widget i think.. don't use it, cause i never see my desktop if i work :)
<buckfast> When will firefox 3.6 be in kubuntu repositories?
<noaXess> buckfast:hm..you should add the mozilal-team ppa to your repos.. https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<noaXess> buckfast: so you get 3.6 now :)..
<buckfast> noaXess: Oh, is that recommended though?
<HandyGandy> Hmm. Since I'm here. I've done some Qt3 programming a while back, can someone recommend a good reference for KDE >4.3  programming? In particular something that describes the architecture of KDE as developers need to know it?
<noaXess> buckfast: hm.. why not :)... i love ppa's.. they have all what you need... and getdeb.. but they are down ;(
<noaXess> HandyGandy: so.. i think wrong channel for that question.. try in #kde
<noaXess> or even #kde-dev?
<HandyGandy> Ok.
<noaXess> try  #kde first
<bruker> hallo?
<bruker_> halla
<bruker> hellau?
<bruker> det funka !!!
<bruker_> woje e fjern
<bruker> han e jævli fjern
<bruker> hahahaha!!!
<bruker> mvhuahahahaha
<bruker_> always
<bruker> 2 cool 4 u
<bruker_> not
<bruker_> ssseschare da noooob
<bruker> helllo?
<bruker> schare e føkkings noob
<bruker_> jepp
<bruker_> japp
<bruker_> sbapp
<bruker> ihvertfall i CoD
<bruker_> japp japp snickers
<bruker> han må farme for å kom i 2ndre prestige
<bruker> www.failblog.org
<bruker_> bla bla bla bla bla bla bla
<bruker_> who are you?
<bruker_> papir engler er hooomo
<bruker_> blir du mobba gt?
<bruker> æ blir det ja
<bruker> hver dag
<bruker> æ har ingen selvtillitt
<bruker_> stakkar
<bruker_> kan du klipp rat tailen din ?
<bruker_> plz
<bruker> mhm
<bruker> be my guest
<bruker> hvis du betale mæ 80 kr
<bruker_> halen e ikke pølse
<bruker> jojo
<bruker> den e like pølse som resten den
<bruker_> nei det e bare 15 pesslange hår som har samla sæ i en hale
<bruker> neeei
<bruker> det e en pølse
<bruker_> jjjjjjjjoooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<bruker> neeeeeeeeeeei
<bruker_> jjojojojjpoojojojojoojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojoojojojojojojoojojojojojoojojojojoojojojojojojojojoojojojojojjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjooooooooooooooooooooooooojojojojojojojo
<bruker> neEEEEEEEEEEeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeEEEEEEEeeeeEEEEeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIiiiiiiiiIIIIIIIIiiiiiiiiiiiIIIIIIIIiiiiiiiiIIIIIIiiiiiiIIIIIiiIIIIIIIIIiiiiiiiiiIIIIIIIIIIiiIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiI!
<bruker_> se korr stygg artasj e no da
<bruker> NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNnnnnnnnnnnnnnnNNNNNNNNNNNNNnnnnnnnnnnNNNNNNNNNNNNnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeEEEEEeeeeEEEEEeeeeEEEeeeeEEeeeEEEeeeEEeeeEEeeEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEeeeEEeeeeEEeeeEEeeeEEeeeEEeeeEEeeeEEeeeEEeeEEEeeeeiiIIiiIIIIIIIIIIIIIiiiiIIIIIIIIIiiiiiiiiiiiiiiIIIIIiiiiiiIIIiiiiIIIiiiIIIiiiiiIIIiiiiiIIIiIIIiiIIIiiIIIiiIIiiiIIiiiIIiiIIIiiIIIiiIIiiiIIiiiIIiiiIIiiiIIiiIIIiiIIIiiIIiiiIIIiiIIIiiiIIiiIIIiiiIIiiiIIIiiIIiiiIIIiiIIIi
<bruker> iiiiIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIiiIIIiiIIIIIIIIIIIiiiiiIIIiiiIIiiiiIIiiiIIiiiIIiiiII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111!!!!!!!!!!!!111!!!!!11!!!11!!!11!!!11!!!11!!!!1
<bruker_> d
<bruker_> d
<bruker_> d
<FloodBotK1> bruker_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bruker_> d
<bruker> artasj e alltid stygg
<kevin__> kubuntu
<wojtek> Can Anyone suggest a good programming environment excluding Kdevelop, which uses cmake
<wojtek> environment that uses cmake
<cerrie> Good Morning World....
<cerrie> Anyone have any experience with the moodbar in Amorock?
<cerrie> have installed the moodbar package using the packege manager. however there is still no option within Amarock for Moodbar?
<cerrie> oppps i only have ver 2.2.0, need 2.2.2 sowwy folks
<bruker> alla
<bruker> ka du vill
<bruker> snakk gt snakk
<bruker_> skriv på en prøve med blyanten oppi fetta
<bruker_> :)
<bruker> ok
<bruker_> eller oppi mannefitta
<bruker> æ gidde ikkkkklkkke å skriv engelsk
<bruker_> ikkje meg helleir
<bruker> espen e så ....
<bruker> ........................................
<bruker> .
<bruker> ....
<bruker> ..
<bruker> .
<FloodBotK1> bruker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bruker> .
<bruker_> espen e jævli b¨og
<bruker> asdflllllvkkkkkknsdøvsd
<bruker_> dxu?
<bruker_> dxfu?
<wojtek> So maybe I will ask in another way ? What programming IDE do You use ?
<bruker_> talking to me?
<wojtek> talking to everyone, but Yes what programming environment Do You use ?
<bruker_> i dunno, im at school right now, so i got this from the IT teacher
<wojtek> bruker, oh ok :)
<wojtek> bruker, have a good time at school then :)
<zegenie> any ops around?
<data__> hi
<data__> does somebody know why the ayanata notifications have vanished in kde 4.4?
<data__> does somebody know why the ayanata notifications have vanished in kde 4.4?
<data__> does somebody know why the ayanata notifications have vanished in kde 4.4?
<naught101> hrm... how do I get the battery monitor back in the system tray, instead of just on the panel?
<avihay> yhe, I know what you mean
<Mamarok> naught101: right click on the SysTray -> Settings
<jrmy> franais ??
<naught101> Mamarok: ah, cool, thanks :)
<kaddi> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<Mamarok> naught101: you are welcome :)
<avihay> Mamarok: how? or is it a feature of a newer kde?
<Mamarok> avihay: I can't answer that unless you tell me which KDE you use, but no, this always was there in KDE 4.x
<avihay> I'm guessing that I use 4.3.2, that's kdelibs5 version
<avihay> I don't see any (builtin) option to have the battery monitor in the systray
<Mamarok> avihay: I always had it showing up there IIRC, try checking the autohide section
<kaddi> you may have to install guidance-power-manager to get it into systray. The widget that is available by default is not in systray I believe
<avihay> humm, guidance isn't powerdevil, right?
<avihay> oh, great, it works, thanks Mamarok, kaddi
<kaddi> yw :)
<Mamarok> kaddi: seems I assumed it was there, thanks :)
<avihay> I have a bluetooth capable cellphone and laptop. I can send files from the laptop to the cellphone with no problems, but I can't do the opposite. from what I've read, it's by design. From what I see, I can send files from cellphone to cellphone. is there a way to cheat, and send from cell to pc?
<kaddi> I think you helped me find it when I was looking for it back in 4.1 Mamarok ;)
<DC23> hi all
<DC23> was hoping someone can help me plz
<DC23> in knetworkmanager.....my broadband connections tab is greyed out...do anyone know how to activate that?
<DC23> im trying to get my 3G workinh
<Machtin> is there something similiar to "shutdown -h <time>" but with suspend to ram?
<avihay> Machtin: yes, you can use sleep and chain commands, like so: "sleep <time in seconds> && pmi action hibernate "
<Machtin> avihay: ah.
<Machtin> and that doesn't require sudo?
<avihay> forgot the exact for suspend to ram
<Machtin> because i just found that shell script somewhere in /etc
<Machtin> i'll try that.. thanks avihay :)
<cerrie> Can someone spair 2mins to help with silly question?
<kaddi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cerrie> sorry :O)
<cerrie> Ok, Im trying to install/update my Amarok. Im currently on  2.2.0, would like 2.2.2. i cant find any info on what resporitory to add. in my software manager im only showing ver 2.2.o
<cerrie> :O)
<cerrie> sorry its such a newb question
<cerrie> on amarok.kde.org it says u need to add a resporitory but doesn't say wich one
<cerrie> and if i sudo apt-get install amarok it says i have current version. wich i dont
<cerrie> also added testing packages and still only get amarok ver 2.2.0
<buduk> hey, i have "//10.0.0.2/share /mnt/share smbfs username=user,password=pass 0 0" in my fstab but on boot it does not mount, when i use "sudo mount -a" the share is mounted any idea why it doesnt mount on boot?
<cerrie> does anyone know a webpage where i can find info on adding repositorys with the latest Amarok  version? im having zero luck on google
<alvin> buduk: If you're using 9.10 that's a bug
<buduk> oh :(, well thanks i guess an autostart script will have to do :))
<alvin> buduk: If you're interested, it's bug 470776
<buduk> thanks, ill take a quick look
<schnully> Hallo alle sammt ! Hab mal eine Frage zu TVTime ( Programm läuft aber ich habe kein ton ( nur hier | alsamixer ist eingestellt ))
<schnully> hat einer eine Idee
<schnully> kabel sind alle angeschlossen läuft auch unter anderen BS
<schnully> nur hier leider nicht
<kaddi> schnully das hier is der englische chat, für deutschen support gehe bitte nach kubuntu-de
<kaddi> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<schnully> jep DANKE kaddi
<kaddi> bidde bidde
<klod> probleme tvtime
<skramer_> hi, anybody got experience with Colibri notifications (http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Colibri?content=117147)?
<skramer_> I installed & followed the instruction provided in README file
<skramer_> but when I come to install libnotify-bin, it conflicts with Colibri...
<darna> Hello every one
<darna> Hello dxu
<darna> Hi naphtali, how r u
<darna> huro, r u there
<darna> is there any one here
<darna> i'm i the only one how can talk or what
<darna> please help kubuntu users
<Vroomfondle> darna: hello.
<Vroomfondle> !ask | darna
<ubottu> darna: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Vroomfondle> just type your question and if anyone knows the answer, they'll tell you
<darna> ok, the answer is: what is this ???
<Vroomfondle> what is what?
<kaddi> this is a help channel for kubuntu users?
<darna> what is this program "Quassel IRC"?
<darna> ahh
<darna> ok
<darna> Thank you
<darna> so i can ask for any think about kubuntu here
<Vroomfondle> Quassel is a client for IRC.   IRC is Internet Relay Chat.
<Vroomfondle> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Vroomfondle> you can connect to many channels full of people :)
<darna> cool
<darna> thank you verry much
<kuro> speaking of channels, i forgot to write down the password for my uni course's password today when they said it =(
<Vroomfondle> darna: what language do you speak?
<alakoo> kuro: all the passwords we have are course names
<alakoo> e.g. "persona10" for personal psychology
<kuro> well, lets give it a try, but the course had a different password last year =S
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<[THC]AcidRain> this is fuckin bullshit. i got ban from ubuntu
<[THC]AcidRain> :(
<FloodBotK1> [THC]AcidRain: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kuro> this is probably how u got banned in the first place?
<skramer_> any idea how to get the Colibri notifications to work with Karmic KDE SC 4.4.1?
<bigbrovar> skramer_: works for me on karmic (kde 4.4.1)
<skramer_> so how did you install? just the .deb which is on kde-apps.org?
<bigbrovar> skramer_: yep
<skramer_> and was libnotify-bin installed before? or did you have to add it afterwards?
<skramer_> btw, how do you add my name before your message and mark the message orange?
<bigbrovar> Squidy: well all I did was remove notification daemon. due to conflicts. like I said  upgraded from karmic.
<Pici> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bigbrovar> Squidy: !tab
<jrmy> francais svp
<jrmy> francais please ??
<Pici> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<skramer_> bigbrovar: am I right I have to install libnotify-bin first, which will add 7 other packages including notifications-daemon
<skramer_> bigbrovar: and then I have to remove notification-daemon again?
<bigbrovar> skramer_: I never had to install libnotify. and I upgraded to kde 4.4 from a clean install of karmic.
<bigbrovar> skramer_: I just checked and I dont even have libnotify installed everything worked fine
<skramer_> bigbrovar: I see, maybe my problem is that I did few updates on Karmic already...
<skramer_> bigbrovar: anyway, thanks for your help
<bigbrovar> skramer_: you are welcome
<AlienDK> Is there any #ubuntu ops in here?
<AlienDK> :(
<BluesKaj> AlienDK, not here this ia kubuntu
<BluesKaj> is
<AlienDK> I know it is
<BluesKaj> :)
<AlienDK> But theres not a big difference.
<AlienDK> There shouldnbn't be two distros.
<AlienDK> Just one
<AlienDK> and then on install you could choose desktop
<AlienDK> hmm
<AlienDK> :(
<skramer_> bigbrovar: I finally got Colibri to work: installed libnotify-bin and told aptitude to not install notification-daemon, notify-osd and xfce4-notifyd :-)
<bigbrovar> skramer_: nice
<skramer_> bigbrovar: thank you again!
<lyhana8> hi, Akonadi fail to start
<Lord_Drachenblut> morning
<lyhana8> the windows showing the error just close after some time so I can't check all text message
<lyhana8> first the QMYSQL is missing
<lyhana8> here is the report generated by akonadi : http://pastebin.ca/1822652
<pigdude> I somehow really clobbered my panels...does anybody know of a way to restore default panels?
<pigdude> kde 3.5.x I believe
<mad5ci> hello
<abhifx_> hi! can someone tell me how to install amarok 2.3b? i am on lucid
<abhifx_> hi! can someone tell me how to install amarok 2.3b? i am on lucid
<jimmy51_> guten tag
<jimmy51_> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<jimmy51_> !ge
<ubottu> ქართული ენაზე დახმარების მიღებისთვის გთხოვთ შემობრძანდით #ubuntu-ge / Kartuli enaze dakhmarebis mighebistvis gtkhovt shemobrdzandit #ubuntu-ge
<jimmy51_> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<abhifx> hi! can someone tell me how to install amarok 2.3b? i am on lucid
<Mamarok> abhifx: isn't there a link on the kubuntu.org website? You need to activate the beta PPA
<abhifx> Mamarok, thx for replying... there is a link to install it on karmic...
<abhifx> Mamarok, i am on lucid..
<Mamarok> abhifx: well, that should work on Lucid as well, the PPA provides packages for both
<Mamarok> abhifx: for all other things Lucid related please ask in #ubuntu+1, it is not yet released
<abhifx> Mamarok, nobody is responding me on ubuntu+
<abhifx> Mamarok, i need just a small help from you
<Mamarok> abhifx: patience :)
<Mamarok> I already told you what you asked for
<abhifx> Mamarok, just tell me how to install the gpg key gor the kununtu beta
<abhifx> gor=for
<Mamarok> abhifx: the instruction is on the same website :)
<abhifx> Mamarok, yes the instruction are there... but they have not mensioned the gpg key for kuibuntu beta
<Mamarok> abhifx: did you go to the PPA website and check?
<abhifx> Mamarok, anyway.. thx for responding :)
<abhifx> Mamarok, yes even the ppa website doesnt mention the gpg key
<bigjools> yes it does
<abhifx> bigjools, can you point it for me plz
<Mamarok> abhifx: it sure does, since the key is associated to the PPA site, open your eyes :)
<bigjools> click on "technical details .."
<bigjools> if you add the PPA with add-apt-repository you don't even need to worry about it
<abhifx_> Mamarok, hmm... i found it to... looks like i was not searching correctly :)
<Mamarok> abhifx_: seems so :)
<abhifx_> Mamarok, bigjools ... thx again
<Mamarok> abhifx_: you are welcome :)
<reagleBRKLN> using 9.10 with KDE 4.4.1, how in the heck do I set default margins to 0.5" rather than 0.17"?!?
<Mamarok> reagleBRKLN: in what application?
<reagleBRKLN> Mamarok: konq, kmail, any of them
<Mamarok> reagleBRKLN: I still don't really understand what margins you are talking about, but try checking in the System Settings
<reagleBRKLN> when I print
<Mamarok> right, then check the printer settings
<reagleBRKLN> I don't see default margins in System Settings/Printer Configuration
<Mamarok> reagleBRKLN: I guess this very much depends on the printer then
<Mamarok> I can here, in the Job Options
<reagleBRKLN> Mamarok: you mean under job objections/text options?
<reagleBRKLN> all my text options are set at 0 and specified in points, so I don't think that's it.
<reagleBRKLN> here's a similar sounding bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/284730
<Mamarok> reagleBRKLN: then I don't know, sorry. Did you check the printer dialog before starting the print?
<reagleBRKLN> yes, and it says 0.17", annoying to have to change each printing
<Mamarok> I only print from applications usually
<Mamarok> and the margins are set by application, not by the printer
<reagleBRKLN> true, but KDE apps rely on something for their default....
<Mamarok> well, try changing it in the system settings, then
<reagleBRKLN> Mamarok: could you pastebin a snapshot of where you set default margins?
<pielud> ?
<pielud> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/103177
<pielud> please answer by folling link
<pielud> ?
<daskreech> pielud: yes?
<pielud> please answer: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/103177
<Torch> pielud: install the dev package
<danijel> hi
<daskreech> !hi | danijel
<ubottu> danijel: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<allee> WARNING: I've installed the cups security  update 1.4.1-5ubuntu2.4 on my printer server.  After that almost all PDF files refused to print: http://pastebin.ca/1822790      Rollback to 1.4.1-5ubuntu2.2 and PDFs printed again.
<danijel> anybod know how instal avermedia trinity a707 on Kubuntu 9.10 amd64?  thnx
<pielud> Which dev Torch? kdebase-runtime has a dbg, bin-kde4 and data-common
<Torch> pielud: kdelibs5-dev
<danijel> thnx ubottu
<pielud> ..but of cause I have kdelibs5-dev installed otherwise very little wil compile. This file "OntologyManager.xml" is anyways not in the kdelibs5-dev file list.
<pielud> seems like kdebase-runtime-4:4.4.1-0ubuntu1 was wrongly built for 10.04
<pielud> so who here does KUBUNTU packaging or support?
<pielud> please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/531844
<genii> pielud: You may get more useful help in #kubuntu-devel
<kromium> Hi. kubuntu 8.04 is installed on my pc. When I run upgrade in adept, I can only see 9.04 but I want to upgrade to 9.10. How can I do it?
<pielud> cool genii, becuase here seems to be happing nothing
<daskreech> pielud: If you are using Lynx you should be asking in #ubuntu+1
<daskreech> Very few people here are going to be in touch with the problems and pace of a dev environment
<martos> anyone here?
<Vroomfondle> Yes.
<noaXess> how to run the crontab configured jobs, if time is gone?
<daskreech> manually?
<danijel> any female kubuntu user?
<jussi01> danijel: quite possibly, but you may find more in #ubuntu-women :)
<noaXess> how can i get amarok to hold the local collection, even if the usb hd where the sound is, isn't connected?
<danijel> copy music to hdd and load in amrok
<noaXess> danijel: ?? you mean copy to local hd?.. not really a solution
<noaXess> i thought there was an option to held the collection..
<danijel> no copy to music  in your documents from stick
<danijel> if U not use live cd
<daskreech> noaXess: The sound is? You have a USB sound card?
<noaXess> daskreech: no.. my sound files are on an external usb-hd... and if it isn't connection and i start amarok, then the local collection in amarok is empty.. i need to connect the external usb-hd and reload the local collection in amarok..
<daskreech> And you would like ...what?
<noaXess> i thought that there was a hack/fix to held the local collection.. even if the external usb-hd isn't connected
<daskreech> noaXess: Ah umm Think I remember seeing something lke that. Perhaps ask in #amarok ?
<phoenix_> hello everyone
<phoenix_> is there a way to play drm protected wma files
<phoenix_> what is the best video converter for kubuntu
<genii> ffmpeg, but it's most powerful at command-line
<phoenix_> is there a front end for it
<phoenix_> i tried the hyper converter , but is fails for some settings
<phoenix_> my target is mp4
<daskreech> Quite a few
<superos_lenovo> How do I change desktop wallpaper?
<phoenix_> superos_lenovo: you change the wallpaper by right clicking in the desktop and choosing the wallpaper
<superos_lenovo> Any other way? Right clicking does not work.
<superos_lenovo> I tried the netbook plasma and messed around a little bit. No either left or right clicking is working.
<phoenix_> superos_lenovo: i think there is a way to do that throught the system settings. wait i will check itout
<phoenix_> what is you kubuntu version
<superos_lenovo> kde 4.4.1
<superos_lenovo> UNR with Kubuntu backports
<ToxinPowe> ALT+D+S doesn't work?
<superos_lenovo> weird that left and right clicking is gone
<phoenix_> superos_lenovo: mine is the same, but everything is perfect. can you remember waht to did wrong
<superos_lenovo> ToxinPowe: does not work
<superos_lenovo> phoenix_: Let me log out and in again
<superos_lenovo> bbl
<phoenix_> ok
<t3rm1n4l> hi
<t3rm1n4l> i compiled and installed kde4 from source
<t3rm1n4l> but i need to revert back to default kde
<t3rm1n4l> how to do that
<t3rm1n4l> ?
<superos_lenovo> I ended up deleting the .kde directory. I guess the netbook plasma messed it all up.
<mudassar> Hello guys, Can some body tell me what are these: Karmic, Jaunty Intrepid Hardy ? Which linux I have, how can I see that ? I never understand these terms ....
<urgey> mudassar, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<t3rm1n4l> i compiled and installed kde4 from source
<t3rm1n4l> but i need to revert back to default kde
<t3rm1n4l> how to revert ?
<mudassar> @urgey: Thanks brother. Now can you tell me what is debian and other ?
<urgey> those are ubuntu names
<urgey> you want a list of debian names?
<genii> mudassar: If you want to find out about what different kinds of Linux there are, you might want to ask in the channel ##linux
<genii> ( or check distrowatch )
<mudassar> thanks
<urgey> it sounds scary t3rm1n4l :-) experimenting is what virtual images are for
<hazamonzo> hey folks. I have a copy of kubuntu installed. yesterday i insatlled win7 on a seperate drive after i already had kubuntu. It was my understanding that now windows would boot instead of kubuntu until i fix my grub
<hazamonzo> but it looks like kubuntu boots by defauly
<hazamonzo> *default
<hazamonzo> I do not get an option what OS to boot
<hazamonzo> i can see the NTFS disk (win 7) in kubuntu
<hazamonzo> do i still just have to reinstall my grub?
<hazamonzo> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<mudassar> Hello guys, how to mount iphone in kubuntu ?
<eldho> hello guys i dont know how to update 9.04 to 9.1 can i get a solution
<daskreech> mudassar: You will need some libraries since iPhone is pretty non standard
<daskreech> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Karmic (9.10) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<daskreech> eldho: ^^^
<neosa2008> привет
<genii> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<raindog> Konsole is cutting off directory names only.  What am I missing?
<mudassar> I have installed ifuse in kubuntu to mount iphone but it says that no device connected
<mudassar> plz help
<dido> lklklk'
<donvito> how to setup computer stats view via php on kubuntu
<donvito> traffic stats too
<marcello__> ciao
<donvito> no helps?
<bbeck> Can anyone could get the Plasma Widgets working within the System Tray?  My widgets are all grayed out.  (KDE 4.4.1)
<bbeck> Sorry about that I figured it out.  You need to Unlock Widgets.
<ronnie_> I am trying to install listaller and i am having problems (cuz im not real bright)
<ronnie_> Anyone wanna help?
<ronnie_> Awesome -- Thanks guys!!!
<Torch> donvito: what do you really want to achieve? why php?
<ronnie_> I want to achieve a better package manage
<ronnie_> with a nice gui
<ytoox> i have an realtek integrated microphone that does not work, it only records noise but no voice
<ytoox> I need help
<skayaroff> hi all
<johnshoot5> got a problem with wireless after install. The card doesn't seem to be recognised
<Kage> johnshoot5: from the console, do:   sudo iwlist scan
<johnshoot5> "interface doesnt support scanning"
<Kage> hmmmmm
<Kage> ubuntu version?
<johnshoot5> kubuntu 9.10
<Kage> johnshoot5: and does it work from the liveCD?
<johnshoot5> not straight away, but i havent tried changing anything
<Kage> what type of card / device is it?
<Kage> you might not have the drivers
<johnshoot5> dell 1397 802.11g half mini card
<johnshoot5> i went on hardware drivers and it instaled broadcom sta driver
<johnshoot5> but no signal
<Kage> no idea then
<johnshoot5> shame, thx anyway
<johnshoot5> anyone else who can help me with malfunctioning wireless card?
<rerushg> johnshoot5; maybe :) try: ifconfig
<raindog> Konsole is cutting off directory names, but file names are fine.  How can I fix this?
<donvito> how to setup computer stats view via php on kubuntu
<Planetary_> hey guys, I am buying a new mother board, I was thinking on an geforce 8300 internal graphics. now I have read a bunch on how ATI is supporting alot now. So now I am thinking on getting a radeon 4300 instead. I can run compiz and videos and flash just as good as nvidia cards right? can anyone comment on the 4300 or simular?
<ToxinPowe> Planetary_: I have NVIDIA I think its better right now, ATI looks fine in the future :s
<redwizard-kde> anyone here know if theres an nvidia driver that'll let me do hybrid sli on kubuntu
<[mors]> hello
<[mors]> is there some plan to remove uneeded gnome dependencies from many packages ? like, gstreamer and camorama repend on gnome. they shouldn't .../:
#kubuntu 2010-03-05
<kaddi> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<heath|home> Hello, I'm switching from gnome to KDE and can't figure out how to assign a hot spot for desktop switching
<SaiNumeri> there anyone out there that could possibly help me with an issue im having in kubuntu?
<heath|home> ah, screen edges
<SaiNumeri> i deleted my taskbar, and damnit i cant find a faq on google telling me how to re-enable it
<SaiNumeri> anyone?
<SaiNumeri> bloody hell
<heath|home> SaiNumeri: how did u delete it?
<genii> Probably right-clicked and "remove this panel" ...
<joh6nn> i've installed the 4.4.1 packages, but the window tabbing feature doesn't seem to have installed
<joh6nn> at the very least, i can't find it anywhere
<heath|home> the font is very small
<duncanidaho1>  I have ubuntu 9.10 installed everything is up and running great.  So I thought I'd give KDE a try.  I installed it, everything seems to be great but getting a wireless connection.  I can see signals that are broadcast but I cannot get connected (in KDE, in Gnome it still works)
<SaiNumeri> anyone active out there?
<genii> SaiNumeri: Some of us are awake. how much, is debatable
<SaiNumeri> lol, i hear ya
<SaiNumeri> ive got a bit of an issue, wondering if someone could help me out
<genii> SaiNumeri: As a last resort to get your bar back you could move the .kde directory to a backup name and restart x
<genii> SaiNumeri: It will make another .kde directory with everything set to defaults
<SaiNumeri> ...either your a very good psychic, or you were in the other channel that i should have stuck in, lol
<SaiNumeri> ok, one problem though. i was raised on a windows machine, and im completly new to linux. so basicly, what you just said to me was more or less greek
<genii> SaiNumeri: You asked here earlier but left before anyone could answer
<SaiNumeri> oh.... didnt realize this was the same server, sorry, got impatient.
<SaiNumeri> ive been dealing with this for a few days, and im sure you could imagine how frustrating that could be
<genii> SaiNumeri: in Konsole:  mv ~/.kde ~/.oldkde              then logout of Kubuntu. At login screen choose "restart X server from the button that looks like an on-off switch. Log back into Kubuntu
<SaiNumeri> i hope you can forgive my being a complete noob, but what is the 'konsole'? im assuming that you either mean the start button of sorts, or something else?
<SaiNumeri> again, noob to the extreme
<heath|home> SaiNumeri: Konsole is a terminal emulator
<SaiNumeri> ok, i just typed konsole into the search bar. the bash popped up. that it?
<heath|home> yep
<SaiNumeri> shane@JSMs-damned-laptop:~$ mv~/.kde~/.oldkde
<SaiNumeri> bash: mv~/.kde~/.oldkde: No such file or directory
<SaiNumeri> shane@JSMs-damned-laptop:~$
<SaiNumeri> sorry for the flood
<FloodBotK1> SaiNumeri: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<genii> SaiNumeri: You need a space between "mv" and "~/.kde" and another one between "~/.kde" and "~/.oldkde"
<SaiNumeri> sorry, didnt see that. ok, so i just typed it in and hit enter, and it started a new command line. im assuming that it took the command, but it gave no confirmation message or prompt of any kind
<SaiNumeri> safe in assuming that?
<Planetary_> hey guys, I am buying a new mother board, I was thinking on an geforce 8300 internal graphics. now I have read a bunch on how ATI is supporting alot now. So now I am thinking on getting a radeon 4300 instead. I can run compiz and videos and flash just as good as nvidia cards right? can anyone comment on the 4300 or simular?
<duncanidaho1> @BluesKaj-Laptop:  Thanks wireless is working now!
<genii> SaiNumeri: No news is good news. So logout of Kubuntu, choose to "restart X server" from the login screen. After the login screen returns, login again to Kubuntu and see if bar is back
<genii> !helpersnack | BluesKaj-Laptop
<ubottu> BluesKaj-Laptop: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<SaiNumeri> ok, will do, tyty, be back in a minute to let you know whats what!
<genii> SaiNumeri: See you then
<joh6nn> i've installed the KDE 4.4.1 packages, but the window tabbing feature doesn't seem to have installed; any thoughts?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> hehe, genii ...munching on some totilla chips
<BluesKaj-Laptop> ok bbiab , gonna switch to the desktop
<SaiNumeri> haha! it worked!
<SaiNumeri> ty kind sir! or not sir... Either way ty!
<SaiNumeri> i see now why you said 'last resort', reset my favorites
<SaiNumeri> and wallpaper. theme. pretty much everything
<SaiNumeri> genii: thanks again, im out of your hair for now. till the next time i enevitibly screw up my computer!
 * genii sips
<Planetary> hey guys, I am buying a new mother board, I was thinking on an geforce 8300 internal graphics. now I have read a bunch on how ATI is supporting alot now. So now I am thinking on getting a radeon 4300 instead. I can run compiz and videos and flash just as good as nvidia cards right? can anyone comment on the 4300 or simular?
<genii> Planetary: nvidia is still best supported under linux
<Planetary> yeah, i m thinking what will the future bring? is it ok not to be better later? thanks
<genii> Planetary: The future is not yet ours to know. In the present, nvidia is best supported.
<bbigras> wtf my Firefox changed to Iceweasel
<genii> bbigras: Did you add some Debian repository? They are big on iceweasel
<bbigras> genii: oh sorry for the noise, I forgot I had debfx's ppa
<genii> No worries
<bbigras> I wonder if that recent update brings back KDE's integration
<bbigras> I guess not :(
<Guest71914> ..
<sricks> Anybody got time for a question?
<genii> !anyone | sricks
<ubottu> sricks: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<genii> Bah. Left awhile ago. Thats what I get for starting to type something then getting sidetracked....
<ph1g> So i'm running xdmcp on my ubunut box. When I hit it from a terminal, it loads up but it's running really sllllloooowwww. It doesn't seem like a resource issue - plenty of cpu and mem not used and the CLI runs fine.
<ph1g> Any pointers?
<v1ttu> how do i fix this?
<v1ttu> http://i50.tinypic.com/kb3qfq.png
<urgey> v1ttu, what were you doing?
<v1ttu> trying to install vlc
<urgey> the first time I tried to run the package thing it died
<v1ttu> anything that requires password auth in kpackage just gives me that error
<v1ttu> it happened after i upgraded to 4.4.1
<urgey> the next time it started to ask for sudo password
<v1ttu> no
<urgey> I put kde desktop over the top of ubuntu server
<v1ttu> it sometimes will ask for a password when it needs to install certain stuff like drpendencies
<v1ttu> but
<urgey> so it took a couple extra hoops to get things launced correctly on boot
<v1ttu> instead of getting prompted for my pass
<v1ttu> i get that >__<
<v1ttu> ubuntu server?
<v1ttu> lol
<urgey> ya, so maybe try to sudo the package manager first
<urgey> then it's all covered
<v1ttu> ya but not exactly practical
<v1ttu> its a pita bug
<urgey> the error is a permissions thing. problem is sometimes root will own something it shouldn't
<v1ttu> meh
<urgey> or.. it's just a config directory
<urgey> in your home directory
<v1ttu> first time i ever hit this kinda bug before
<urgey> and packager doesn't have write access there
<v1ttu> good thing i know how to use terminal -/
<v1ttu> =/*
<urgey> might be a clue in the logs
<v1ttu> what log would that be in?
<v1ttu> i get...
<v1ttu> The following users qualify as administrative users: v1ttu
<v1ttu> Select user: Failed to obtain authorization for org.freedesktop.packagekit.package-install.
<v1ttu> Authentification error : org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown : The name org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.AuthenticationAgent was not provided by any .service files
<FloodBotK1> v1ttu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<v1ttu> does that make sense? O_o
<genii> It makes perfect sense. the bot is warning you not to use Enter key for punctuation and to use the pastebin website to show us long passages of text
<v1ttu> not funny -__-
<urgey> I see: dpkg.log
<v1ttu> in var/log i guess?
<urgey> ya
<urgey> but that error looks like it fail before it even got off the runway
<v1ttu> the dpkg log doesnt mention any errors
<v1ttu> adding repos works fine
<Serraphyn> Is there an easy way to repartition a hard drive without loosing the data so that I can make a partition to install the pre-release versions of ubuntu?
<v1ttu> do you have windows vista/7 on the hdd?
<urgey> same from same OS?
<Serraphyn> I have just Kubuntu 9.10 on the drive
<urgey> so make a boot usb
<Serraphyn> its a 500G drive and only using like 20Gs right now and ant to make more partitions to setup other OSes
<genii> !gparted | Serraphyn
<ubottu> Serraphyn: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Serraphyn> Does that reqruire gnome?
<v1ttu> no
<genii> Serraphyn: No. It's an iso you burn to cd, then boot the cd to partition stuff
<Serraphyn> I see
<hidden> xd
<v1ttu> xe
<hidden> algien de chile ?:)
<v1ttu> no hidden
<Zoot365> I'm in the right directory.  I type ./configure.  I press enter.  I receive bash: ./configure: No such file or directory.
<Zoot365> Whats up?
<Zoot365> The dirrectory is gspcav1-20071224
<hidden> lol
<Zoot365> you laugh?
<Serraphyn> can you guys suggest a goode CD burner software for KDE?
<genii> Zoot365: when you do: ls        you see a file called configure?
<genii> Serraphyn: K3B
<Zoot365> lol.  nope.
<genii> Zoot365: Hangon I'll run upstairs
<Serraphyn> thanks
<Zoot365> Thats stupid.  lol!
<Zoot365> but thanks.
 * Zoot365 sips
<Serraphyn> k3b just keeps saying Please insert an empty medium
<Serraphyn> I've put in 2 DVDRs
 * genii sips
<zoggy> hey guys, i was wondering whether there's a way to swap the ctrl and the alt keys within kde. i've been into regional settings / keyboard, but didn't seem to find it there. does anyone know off-hand? thanks
<yaroslav> how can i update my sound card drivers
<phoenix_> hello friends
<phoenix_> i get this error
<phoenix_> Nepomuk Semantic Desktop needs the Virtuoso RDF server to store its data. Installing the Virtuoso Soprano plugin is mandatory for using Nepomuk
<phoenix_> i enabled the nepomuk server and after i restarted kubuntu i get this error
<phoenix_> i am using kde 4.4.1
<darna> please help me? how to make my printer work? how to setup it's driver?
<phoenix_> darna do you have the driver
<darna> yes i have it, but i guess it just work on windows
<phoenix_> i think you have downloaded for the wrong platform. you have to download the driver for ubuntu
<darna> my prinetr is "EPSON STYLUS C91"
<phoenix_> darna: wait ,i will verify
<darna> ok
<phani> hi. I have hardy 8.04 version newly installed . When I do apt-get update or upgrade gets segmentation fault error
<phani> So, I have deleted the bin files from /var/cache/apt
<phani> but still it doesn't work
<phani> any ideas ?
<phoenix_> darna: is your printer inkjet or laser?
<darna> inkjet
<phoenix_> darna: which country are you from
<darna> i am from Algeria, i did bye this printer with a CD driver that works just on windows
<phoenix_> darna: go to this webpage--> http://www.avasys.jp/lx-bin2/linux_e/ink/DL2.do  and download the driver. download the one that is under this title "Download for Epson Stylus C90/C91/C92/D92 for SUSE Linux 9.2"
<darna> Thank you phoenix, i will do  it
<phoenix_> darna: after downloading extract the files to a folder and then run the file that is with the extension .install with root previlages.
<phoenix_> darna: the installation procedure is given in the manual. you can also download the manual that is available in the same download location
<darna> ok, but the link that i get now is http://www.avasys.jp , a couldn't have the link that you gave me, and i dont understand japanese, i will try
<phoenix_> did you click the link that i provided
<darna> yes i did
<darna> i am at http://www.avasys.jp/lx-bin2/linux_e/ink/DL2.do
<phoenix_> i will send you the file
<darna> ok thank you very much
<darna> arigato phoenix
<phoenix_> can you give me your mail id
<darna> hadou04@gmail.com
<phoenix_> darna: i have sent you the mail check it out
<darna> ok ;)
<darna> please phoenix can you send me the instalation procedure
<darna> ?
<phoenix_> darna: just click and install
<darna> ok, thank you very much, arigato gozaimasu
<phoenix_> darna: you are welcome. i am not a japanese
<darna> ^^ ok,
<Kage> phoenix_: I understood him
<phoenix_> Kage: are you an expert
<Kage> phoenix_: naw... I just watch a lot of anime
<phoenix_> kage: so you are a japanese
<Kage> phoenix_: no... I just watch a lot of anime
<phoenix_> kage: why do you say that
<Kage> phoenix_: because... I watch a lot of anime
<phoenix_> Kage: finished installing?
<Kage> installing?
<phoenix_> kage:sorry i mistyped your name instead of darna
<phoenix_> darna:  finished installing?
<darna> phoenix_: it is me, i could not install it, when i click i get a message: "Mot de pass" wiche meanse password, and i can right nothin
<darna> phoenix_: sorry for my english
<phoenix_> darna: press shift + f4 .it will open the terminal. there type "sudo" space followed by the filename. remember linux is case sensitive
<phoenix_> darna: it will ask for the password. enter it
<darna> phoenix_: this is the message i get after clickin' : Verifying archive integrity... All good.
<darna> Uncompressing pips.............
<darna> Please install/uninstall as root user.
<darna> Mot de passe :
<FloodBotK1> darna: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phoenix_> can we use remote desktop
<phoenix_> darna: can we use remote desktop
<darna> phoenix_: ok
<darna> phoenix_: what should i do for the remote desktop (is it desk sharing"?
<phoenix_> darna: start the desktop sharing
<phoenix_> kmenu->applications->internet->desktop sharing
<phoenix_> darna: kmenu->applications->internet->desktop sharin
<darna> phoenix_: yes i did it, should i give you the informations here?
<phoenix_> can you mail me the info
<phoenix_> darna: can you mail me the info
<darna> phoenix_: ok
<Kage> night!
<phoenix__> darna: did you mail me
<darna> phoenix_: it is done
<phoenix__> darna: installation or the mail
<darna> phoenix_: the mail
<phoenix__> darna: go to the website and give me your ip
<phoenix__> http://www.whatismyip.com/
<phoenix__> darna: darna
<phoenix__> darna: http://www.whatismyip.com/
<darna> phoenix_: ok
<darna> phoenix_: i send it
<phoenix__> darna: accept the request
<darna> phoenix_: how to accept
<darna> phoenix_: i did not recieve a request
<phoenix__> darna: wait
<darna> phoenix_: ok
<phoenix__> darna: did you close the application
<darna> phoenix_: what application?
<phoenix__> darna: the desktop sharing
<darna> phoenix_: no it is oppen
<phoenix__> is the ip correct
<darna> yes
<darna> phoenix_: i just did copy past
<darna> try with this 41.99.120.59
<phoenix__> darna: ok
<phoenix_> darna: are you getting any request
<darna> phoenix_: no
<darna> phoenix_: i am verry sorry, i'm just new whith kubuntu and linux, it's realy hard to understand
<HandyGandy> What packages do I have install/upgrade to get 4.4 in koala?
<phoenix_> darna: its ok.can you do the steps that i tell you for installing the driver
<darna> phoenix_: i will do
<darna> pheonix_: i will restart my PC, my be it will work
<phoenix_> darna:
<phoenix_> darna: wait
<darna> phoenix_: ok
<phoenix_> darna: go to the folder where you have extracted the file pips-sc90-SuSE9.2-3.0-CLGE.install
<darna> phoenix_: ok
<phoenix_> darna: is the file pips-sc90-SuSE9.2-3.0-CLGE.install present in the folder
<darna> phoenix_: the file pips-sc90-SuSE9.2-3.0-CLGE.install is there
<phoenix_> darna: press shift+f4. it will open the terminal
<phoenix_> darna: are you there
<darna> phoenix_: do i have to press shift + f4 befor clickin' on the file
<darna> ?
<phoenix_> darna: ya. dont click the file
<darna> phoenix_: becose it does not work
<darna> phoenix_: i did that but it dont work
<sricks> HandyGandy try http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/01/19/how-to-install-kde-4-4-rc-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<phoenix_> darna: or goto tools menu-> terminal
<phoenix_> darna: did you open the terminal
<bruker> hallo?
<darna> phoenix_: i am realy sorru, but where is this "tools", in the tools that i have there is just "find file" and "show filter bar"
<bruker_> hei
<bruker> joine verne.freenode.net istedefor
<darna> phoenix_: sorry
<bruker> hallo marco?
<bruker_> one peace e så stykkt at æ får fnatt
<bruker> teletubbie stygt
<bruker_> <(-_-)>
<bruker> emo tegn
<phoenix_> darna: go to kmenu->applications->system->terminal
<bruker_> woje er hær
<bruker> omg
<darna> phoenix_: ok
<bruker_> woje kommer påååå <3
<bruker> heisannnnnn
<phoenix_> did you open the terminal
<darna> phoenix_: ok it is done, i did open the terminal
<phoenix_> darna: are you familier with command in windows. do you know how to change directory
<darna> phoenix_: nop; it seams that i will give you hard time ; T_T
<bruker> marcopolo!!
<bruker_> tg
<bruker_> gt
<bruker_> *
<guzzti> i am known as guzzti
<phoenix_> darna:right click on the file pips-sc90-SuSE9.2-3.0-CLGE.install and copy the location
<guzzti> while you are bruker :)
<darna> phoenix_: i just did somthin' right now but id did not work, " i put the file into the terminal"
<guzzti> pjewnd
<darna> phoenix_: ok
<KIAaze> Hi
<bruker_> plz gt plz
<bruker_> ?++
<bruker_> <3
<KIAaze> I am (again) unable to shut down, restart or log out in KDE4
<phoenix_> darna: right click ->properties . then copy the file location
<bruker_> <3<3<3<3<33333333333<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<33<3<3<3<3<33<3<3<3<3<3<3<33<3<3<<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<33<3<3<3<
<guzzti> gå innpå innstillinger> konfigurere quassel
<hamish_> has anyone installed mySQL workbench on U 9.10 ?? I seem to be getting a dependancy error??
<guzzti> >identiteter
<KIAaze> does anybody have an idea what could cause this: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=213541
<darna> phoenix_: ok
<phoenix_> paste it here
<phoenix_> darna: paste it here
<bruker_> smd gt
<darna> phoenix_: darna@ubuntu:~$ /home/darna/Documents/programes/pips-sc90-SuSE9.2-3.0-CLGE.install
<darna> Verifying archive integrity... All good.
<darna> Uncompressing pips.............
<darna> Please install/uninstall as root user.
<darna> Mot de passe :
<FloodBotK1> darna: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guzzti> woja?
<phoenix_> darna: are you there
<darna> phoenix_: yes
<darna> phoenix_: one moment please
<marco> woje?
<darna> phoenix_: this is the file location: /home/darna/Documents/programes
<marco> gt e du der?
<marco> <3
<phoenix_> darna: the keyboard shortcut to paste text in terminal is shift+ctrl+v
<phoenix_> darna:type "cd /home/darna/Documents/programes"
<guzzti> no e æ hær
<phoenix_> darna: or you can copy and paste the text inside the quote in the terminal
<darna> phoenix_:
<darna> ok
<darna> phoenix_: i get this : "darna@ubuntu:~/Documents/programes$"
<phoenix_> darna: one sec
<darna> phoenix_: ok
<marco> were are you gt my friend
<guzzti> ,arco!
<guzzti> you idiat
<phoenix_> darna: sorry for the delay.type this "sudo sh pips-sc90-SuSE9.2-3.0-CLGE.install"
<phoenix_> darna: or copy paste
<darna> phoenix_: yes
<FeasibilityStudy> Anyone else having K9copy crash repeatedly and force a hard reboot?  This is K9copy 2.3.5 and KDE 4.4.1.
<phoenix_> FeasibilityStudy: k9copy crashes frequently for me
<FeasibilityStudy> It happens when trying to read a DVD in Wizard mode.  It begins writing to swap space for some reason and causes me to have to reboot
<FeasibilityStudy> This did not happen on 4.4.0, only on 4.4.1
<phoenix_> FeasibilityStudy: for me it happens when i i use dvd rw
<phoenix_> darna: whats hapening
<darna> phoenix_: i get this message "password for darna" but i can right nothin, i try to put the password, but i cant
<FeasibilityStudy> phoenix_: Yeah, it happens here in the first step in "Wizard" mode.  When trying to read the dvd.  Slows me to a crawl and becomes non-responsive.  I guess I need to file a bug with k9copy peeps.
<darna> phoenix_: should i remove the passowrd of my pc
<phoenix_> darna: in kubuntu when it asks for password, you should type without looking into the monitor, because terminal wont print the text that you are typing for security reasons. you type the password and press enter blindly when it asks for the password
<darna> phoenix_: yes it works
<phoenix_> darna: good
<phoenix_> FeasibilityStudy: try in the kde channel, but i rarely get response there.everyone is afk
<darna> phoenix_: i guess it's done, should i clouse the terminal now?
<phoenix_> FeasibilityStudy: did you run the k9copy from terminal
<FeasibilityStudy> phoenix_: no.  I will try that tommorrow.  I dont feel like having to reboot again since I am about to go to bed
<phoenix_> darna: did it ask for the yes or no question. did you enter "y"?
<Firefishe> I'
<phoenix_> FeasibilityStudy: good night
<darna> phoenix_: yes and i did enter "yes"
<phoenix_> then i think you haveinstalled the driver. restart kubuntu and see if it works. can you come back here and tell me if it works. i will wait here
<phoenix_> darna: then i think you haveinstalled the driver. restart kubuntu and see if it works. can you come back here and tell me if it works. i will wait here
<Firefishe> I'm using Kubuntu, kernel 2.6.31-20-generic. I just upgraded and dist-ugpraded, and now kde's desktop appears as a black screen, with no image or anything.  Certain systems seem to load, like phonon, and there are various windows, but no complete desktop.
<darna> phoenix_: ok, thank you very much, i will restart kubuntu
<phoenix_> Firefishe: are you using nvidia graphics card
<Firefishe> phoenix:  Yes, and I have not had any trouble up to now.
<phoenix_> darna: you are welcome
<phoenix_> Firefishe: what model
<Firefishe> 9800m GS on an Asus G50V-x1 laptop
<phoenix_> Firefishe: try reinstalling the driver. iam having 9400gt. i have to reinstall the driver everytime i upgrade the kernal
<Firefishe> phoenix: Specifically, by what method of installation?
<Firefishe> gnome seems to work fine
<Firefishe> sudo apt-get install nvidia-xxx ?
<phoenix_> Firefishe: download the driver form the nvidia website and install from the trminal
<Firefishe> phoenix_:  Isn't there a script that installs the driver?
<phoenix_> Firefishe: i dont know, i downloaded the driver from the nvidia website and installed from the terminal
<Firefishe> phoenix_:  I found it:  System>Admin>Hardware Drivers
<phoenix_> Firefishe: try that, it didn't work for me
<darna> phoenix_: i'm bak, how can i confirm that the printer is installed?
<Firefishe> phoenix_:  I uninstalled, and am now redownloading and reinstalling the driver via the menu.  If that does not work, I'll try the from-the-site method and use the terminal as you suggest.
<Firefishe> To me, though, it seems to be more of a kde-rendering type of issue, rather than a video driver issue.  The compositor may be responsible.
<phoenix_> darna: print
<phoenix_> darna: is it working
<darna> phoenix_: there is just "print to file"
<darna> phoenix_: "print to file (pdf), and print to file (postscript)"
<phoenix_> darna: where
<darna> phoenix_: whene i clik on print...
<phoenix_> darna: i guess you have to add printer. goto kmenu->settings->system settings
<anirudh24seven> hey ppl, i'm using KDE version 4.3.2 with kubuntu
<darna> phoenix_: ok
<anirudh24seven> i dunno wthr this feature is implemented in any later version
<anirudh24seven> in the application launcher menu
<Newbee_> hello
<jessica_> hey everyone
<Newbee_> I am using kubuntu karmic and I cannot do any sound recording and I have no idea, what to do.please help!
<anirudh24seven> i need to click the titles to look at the submenus
<anirudh24seven> i dont want to click
<anirudh24seven> i want them to appear when i hover
<jessica_> so im new to kubuntu :P
<darna> phoenix_: what should i do now?, i am in system settings
<anirudh24seven> n i believe that this feature is already implemented in openSUSE
<anirudh24seven> y not in kubuntu ?
<phoenix_> darna: in system settings-> printer configuration
<anirudh24seven> <Newbee_> y dont u download audacity ?
<anirudh24seven> i think that its gr8
<darna> phoenix_: ok,
<anirudh24seven> Newbee_: try downloading audacity
<Newbee_> anirudh24seven: year, I tried it out, but it did not work. Now I unchecked quiet at "IEC958" in the kmixer settings and it seams to work. I have no idea why I had to to this. Hope, that skype will work now, too
<Firefishe> phoenix_:  Hi again.  Getting the same problem.  It seems that some windows are active, but the taskbar (kwin?) isn't active for some reason.  What's the shortcut sequence for killing the compsitor?
<darna> phoenix_: i am on printer configuration
<Firefishe> compositor
<phoenix_> Firefishe: try the task manager ctrl+esc
<Firefishe> phoenix_:  I'm in gnome right now.  The taskbar/kmenu part of kde 4.3.x:  Is that kwin?
<Firefishe> phoenix_:  I get an error window pop up that says HPLIP (HP printer manager) not active, taskbar not evident...or something like that.
<Firefishe> that's for my hp printer, but the error alludes to the real culprit...no system tray evident...that's it.
<phoenix_> Firefishe: sorry Firefishe i dont have any idea of your problem
<Firefishe> k..thanks
<darna> phoenix_: the my printer dopes not appear in "printer configuration"
<phoenix_> darna: ok try server settings
<darna> phoenix_: ok
<darna> phoenix_: i cant change nothin on server settings
<phoenix_> darna: its out of my knowledge darna, iam also using kubuntu for the past the paste 3 months
<darna> phoenix_: thank you very very much fore your time, you where helpful, i will try to finde a solution
<Torch> Firefishe: that's plasma-desktop
<Firefishe> Torch:  Thanks.  I think that plasma-desktop is not loading.  I'm trying the newer nvidia driver from nvidia's site first, to see if that solves the problem
<phoenix_> darna: one day when you become an expert try to help beginers like me. thank you very much. bye
<darna> phoenix_: thank you gain, i will try to help, धन्यवाद
<darna> pheonix_: byebye
<jessica_> hello I need help
<jessica_> so I cant see my tray bar anymore cause i got rid of it lol by accident
<jessica_> can someone please help me out :(
<jessica_> new to kubuntu so am like fiddling but i would like to be able to see the tray bar again
<jessica_> taskbar i mean
<marco> gt
<jessica_> hello
<anirudh24seven> jessica_: i think there'll be a small icon at the one of the corners of the screen for u to click on
<jessica_> I accidently got rid of my task bar
<Torch> jessica_: no need to repeat yourself.
<jessica_> srry
<Torch> jessica_: be patient on irc.
<jessica_> O.o
<jessica_> be patient ? I said ti once and disconnected for liek 5 mins
<jessica_> lol
<jessica_> and what icon u tlakign about lol ?
<Daugha|n> Looks like aTao symbol.
<Daugha|n> Or a cashew, depending on your view.
<anirudh24seven> more like half a tao
<jessica_> ahh kay
<jessica_> yeah and wht about it?
<Daugha|n> MIne rather looks like the whole thing, but...
<anirudh24seven> w8, i'll try simulating wt u face... have purposefully, deleted mine now
<jessica_> lol ok
<anirudh24seven> k
<anirudh24seven> now do this
<anirudh24seven> click on that symbol
<jessica_> clicked on it
<marco> ndvhdjs vsd 8
<marco> 0000000001111100000000000000000000000000000000010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000111111111111111111111111100000011101001010101000000000000000000000000000000000000000001110010101010101010100000000000000000001111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010000000000000000111110001010101111
<Daugha|n> marco: No.
<Torch> can anyone here confirm that setting the date/time via systemsettings is NOT possible in 9.04 and kde 4.4.1? or the opposite?
<sledge> does anyone in here use BitchX frequently
<shawn83> is there a way uninstall kde netbook version and get the desktop version back?
<shawn83> ello? anyone alive?
<Kolia> shawn83: why uninstall?
<Kolia> go to system settings and switch back to desktop mode
<Kolia> shawn83: system settings > desktop > workspace (in kde 4.4)
<shawn83> i tried that... it comes up at first and then goes back to the netbook version
<Kolia> when did it go back? after a few seconds or after restart?
<Torch> ah, wrong version in my question, sorry about that.
<Torch> can anyone here confirm that setting the date/time via systemsettings is NOT possible in 9.10 and kde 4.4.1? or the opposite?
<Vroomfondle> Torch: Unable to authenticate/execute the action: 4,
<Torch> Vroomfondle: right.
 * Torch suspect policykit is just broken on karmic.
<HandyGandy> Are file associations ( settings ) a part of dolphin or the desktop?
<pider> have problem with sound, no sound when I play youtubefiles in firefox and no sound in Vlc
<gcala> Hi, I have jut updated lucid and seen new ubuntu plymouth theme. Any news about kubuntu version?
<puesto7> uh
<puesto7> capullo
<n8w> im usin xine for playin net streams, but its bein played in a browser windows, i wanna make xine to play it in its window.how do i do that?
<HandyGandy> How can I tell which version of kde I am using?
<puesto7> in the fucking console
<jussi01> !language | puesto7
<ubottu> puesto7: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jussi01> HandyGandy: open a kde app, like konqueror, then about -> about kde
<puesto7> fucking asshole
<HandyGandy> jussi01: Thanks. It seems that something went wrong in my upgrade from kde 4.3 to 4.4 but I have ot go for now.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<HandyGandy> Help I just installed kde 4.4 and plasma-desktop keeps crashing on me. The backtrace is missing symbols. How do I install the symbols for libQtcore and libQtgui?
<HandyGandy> Sorry libQtcore.so  and libQtgui.so
<gerard> hop
<Kyril> Has anyone else noticed problems with kpackagekit after update to KDE SC 4.4.1? Install or remove packages are always ending with: ´You dont have the necessary privileges to perform this action.´
<human> gentlemen!
<human> I need help!
<kaddi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<human> I have the "System Tray" widget and it resizes each time if an event happens. If this time I was to click the "change desktop" button, I am pressing wrong button, because System Tray when resizing moves the Desktops switching widget into left!
<human> How can I make the Tray not to change the size?
<human> It happens in KDE 4.4 it was not in KDE 4.3))
<human> I have KDE 4.4. I have the "System Tray" widget and it resizes each time if an event happens. Especially Kopete.
<human> If this time I was to click the "change desktop" button, I am pressing wrong button, because System Tray when resizing moves the Desktops switching widget into left!
<human> How can I make the Tray not to change the size?
<FloodBotK1> human: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<human> ok
<human> Gentlemen!
<human> Oh!
<human> Nobody have had the same problem?
<InvaderZim> I wanna know information about a case study on kubuntu website
<Anubis> can i run adept or synaptic in konsole ?
<Vge> Anubis: apt-get
<blockcold> how to upgrade kubuntu 8.10 to 9,4
<InvaderZim> blockcold:  sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Anubis> vge:yes i know
<blockcold> InvaderZim thanks :D
<Vroomfondle> erm, no
<Vroomfondle> sudo upgrade-manager
<blockcold> :D
<urgey> my Chrome always exists
<urgey> anyone have a version that persists?
<urgey> I tried current then moved to unstable but no luck yet
<urgey> exits
<urgey> blah
<urgey> :-))
<Anubis> i know there is some interface in console but right now i cant remember if it was for synaptic or for adept (ncurse, i guess )
<Vroomfondle> actually I fail too.
<Vroomfondle> blockcold: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu
<blockcold> <Vroomfondle>  :)
<Vge> Anubis: aptitude ?
<Anubis> vge: thanks
<Anubis> vge: this it is
<Anubis> * this is it
<annma> gunksta: did you ask yet?
<gunksta> Cantor question -- does anyone know if Cantor (10.04) is compiled with support for R?
<annma> or does anyone have Cantor working with R backend in 10.4?
<timmaln> hi. anyone know a reason why spotify would stop working the second i connected mirc?
<timmaln> hmm- nvm, it worked itself out
<Oxymoron> How do I change font size in new message window in KMail?
<arvuti> do a barrel roll
<Oxymoron> arvuti: Barrel roll?
<arvuti> Yes a barrel roll
<genii> arvuti: You're not being helpful or constructive.
<arvuti> lololol
<arvuti> blame boxxy
<Oxymoron> Anyone? :S genii?
<james_l> Hrm
<james_l> Oxymoron: Go to Configure Kmail->Appearance->Fonts, check Use Custom Fonts, and where it says Apply to: choose Composer
<amogorkon> hello, i'd like to install an external driver for my razer mouse, which requires libconfig as dependency, however that's not available in apt
<amogorkon> do i have to add a new source to apt, and how can i find out?
<fyksen> Does somebody know how to get a transparent conky in KDE Kubuntu?
<anirudh24seven> what is a conky ?
<james_l> amogorkon: You'll have to find the dependancy. See if razer has a repository. (They probably don't, and I'd suggest checking google.) I have heard things about trying to get those to work messing up a system, so be warned about razer mice.
<Oxymoron> james_l: Thanks, I though it were there but I didnt know that I should select COmposer :P
<Oxymoron> james_l: Yes, worked like a charm, thank you :)
<amogorkon> hm.. thanks james_l
<amogorkon> i just got my system back up running, the prospect of my mouse killing it again, doesn't make me too happy :|
<human> Gentlemen, who knows how to make the System Tray widget not to change the horisontal size during notification about an event. If it happens where I am trying to change the desktop the "Change Desktop" Widget moves left and I press wrong place, so I do not change the desktop korrentlly
<ali_> hi everyone
<ali_> I think kubuntu is still have a long way to be seriouse kde-based linux
<ali_> I think mandriva is doning better with kde
<annma> is that constructive
<human> Gentlemen, who knows how to make the System Tray widget not to change the horisontal size during notification about an event. If it happens where I am trying to change the desktop the "Change Desktop" Widget moves left and I press wrong place, so I do not change the desktop korrentlly
<human> How to make System Tray not to change the size during event notification id KDE 4.4
<SatManUK> my router keeps rebooting lol
<raindog> Konsole is cutting off directory names, but file names are fine.  How can I fix this?
<SatManUK> have you tried to move the column width
<SatManUK> sometimes that's the reason
<SatManUK> kontact does the same thing with mail folders
<raindog> Hm, haven't found that in the settings/config.  I'll take a look.
<SatManUK> no just move your mouse pointer over it and when it changes to a + try to drag it over
<fyksen> Does somebody know how to get a transparent conky in KDE Kubuntu?
<raindog> SatManUK: There aren't columns in Konsole.
<raindog> When I 'ls' the terminal output chops the directory names, but not the file names.
<raindog> Only in Konsole, not in xterm.
<amogorkon> i somehow fail to find xorg.conf .. it doesn't seem to be in etc/X11 as it should
<inclement> amogorkon: There is no xorg.conf any more
<amogorkon> mmk
<amogorkon> where can i learn more about that change?
<amogorkon> ok, i googled it, now i only have to figure out how to make my own xorg.conf file :P
<amogorkon> joy
<genii> raindog: Does it show always for instance the first 8 characters? Or maybe up until the first non-standard character in the name? Or no apparent pattern of name chopping?
<raindog> genii: The chopping appears arbitrary as far as name length, character type.
<genii> amogorkon: Get out of X entirely (including kdm/gdm) then issue: sudo startx -configure              which makes a file in current working dir of name xorg.conf.new  Then sudo mv it to /etc/X11 renaming to just xorg.conf    Then restart kdm/gdm etc etc
<amogorkon> thanks :)
<raindog> genii: It was an issue with my font choice.  I was using Droid Mono, after switching to Monospace it isn't chopping anymore.  -strange
<SatManUK> Nickserv get off my nick!!
<genii> raindog: Good to know the cause however. Perhaps file a Launchpad bug against Konsole
<raindog> genii: I'm looking into it currently.  Thanks for the input.
<SatManUK> how do you add a user onto the sudo list
<djustice> SatManUK: 'sudo nano /etc/sudoers' and read it/change it. then 'sudo gpasswd -a $USERNAME sudo', then logout.
<genii> SatManUK: One of 2 ways. Either make them a member of the admin/adm group, or edit the /etc/sudoers file as djustice suggests
<djustice> genii: no sudo group? weird... my 'groups' shows me under sudo... maybe i did that... :P
<SatManUK> how to edit the user membership groups
<djustice> SatManUK: 'sudo gpasswd -a username groupname' or 'sudo kuser'
<djustice> iirc
<genii> SatManUK: By commandline to add into another group:  sudo usermod -a G newgroupname username-to-add-to-that-group
<djustice> meh. im obviously an archlinux user...
 * djustice shuffles away..
<genii> kdesudo for kuser ...
 * genii slides djustice a Kubuntu mug of coffee
<SatManUK> ok so user extreme would be sudo gpasswd -a extreme admin
<genii> SatManUK: Thats correct syntax, yes
<SatManUK> i am trying now to modifiy printers and i am getting the library kpythonpluginfactory uses an incompatible kde library
<SatManUK> do i need to reboot after updates perhaps
<SatManUK> how can i tell which packages are using outdated files
<SatManUK> forexmaple what may have been deleted and replaced with a newer version since the last update
<johnshoot5> wireless problem: My card is recognised and knetwork manager sees the available networks, but when I try to connect it seems to get an ip and then fail to get authorisation even if the password and seurity type is correct
<SatManUK> johnshoot5: try to reboot i had this problem but restarting my computer and it works
<inclement> KWallet has KNEtworkManager set to 'Always Allow', but I'm prompted for my wifi password on login. Am I missing something obvious here?
<netdaemon> is lucid switching from usplash to plymouth?
<genii> inclement: In knetworkmanager itself, you have set to "connect automatically" and "save password" ?
<human> I have KDE 4.4. I have the "System Tray" widget and it resizes each time if an event happens. Especially Kopete. If this time I was to click the "change desktop" button, I am pressing wrong button, because System Tray when resizing moves the Desktops switching widget into left! How can I make the Tray not to change the size?
<inclement> genii: I do
<genii> netdaemon: They might know in #ubuntu+1
<plan_rich> is there any other package utility for kubuntu than KPackageKit? I mean something more like the current ubuntu software center (with nice icons and more)?
<djustice> plan_rich: adept? dunno. aptitude. ;p
<plan_rich> hm maybe something you can use without any linux skills... software center of ubuntu is a good example to compare
<ToxinPowe> apt-get install program works fine for me
<floown> hello
<floown> kopete make a segmentation fault with the Facebook module (I have remove all configuration files before)
<floown> I want to do a bug report but I don't have the debobing symbols. The botton is grey (desactivated), so I can't install them.
<orion_SuN> now upgrade to last verison driver nvidia os kubuntu  9.1
<garou> hi...i want to know how i can open two graphic interfaces (kde and gnome for example...in crt+shif+f7 and crt+shif+f8)
<garou> someone can help me?^^
<caffeine> garou, you need to run multiple x servers like "startx -- :1" "startx -- :2"
<genii> more like: startx --:1 && gnome-session &                otherwise it will load default
<caffeine> and when running programs run it like "konsole --display :1"
<genii> garou: Keep in mind this is not the most prudent thing to do. Both desktop environments will want to have control over your hardware, file-locking, etc
<orion_SuN> !now upgrade to last verison driver nvidia os kubuntu  9.1!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<orion_SuN> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<garou> oht thanks caffeine and genil^^
<garou> startx works...but i have another problem^^
<garou> open a new gnome session...how can i open a new kde session? startx kde4?
<garou> startx open a new gnome session...but i want open a new kde session^^ (and another question XD. do you know if in kde4 have a software to open a new kde/gnome session in a window? in kde3 had =[)
<genii> garou: startx --:1 && startkde &                    should do it
<daskreech> garou: it doesn't but should be remedied soon (I hope)
<genii> !info xserver-xephyr
<ubottu> xserver-xephyr (source: xorg-server): nested X server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.6.4-2ubuntu4.1 (karmic), package size 1588 kB, installed size 2648 kB
<genii> (after enquiries in #k-devel )
<jinzougen> I'm trying to set up SCIM for Korean. It's pretty much working, I can input hangul, but it's not quite right. I don't know the difference between 2bul, 3bul-shifted, and all those options, but I have to manually commit each syllable with the 1 key currently and I know there is a smarter way.
<jinzougen> When I type korean on a windows machine, it is smarter and lets me just type... does anyone use Korean input and know what I'm talking about?
<jinzougen> for example, if I wan't to type "안영하세요" I have to hit the 1-key after the 하 because the ㅅ will otherwise go underneath.
<jinzougen> This is not a problem when I type elsewhere, because the ㅔvowel immediately following the ㅅ tells the input engine that it needs the last consonant I typed at the beginning of the syllable, not at the end of the last one
<paolo_> ciao
<paolo_> ciao
<garou> genil^^ unfortunally startx -- :1 && startkde & didnt work =[
<garou> i had fall so...thanks darkreech or something like that about the information too^^
<genii> garou: It used to be startkde or start-kde   ...let me check what it may now be
<garou> oh thanks.... startx -- :1 && startkde open gnome again^^
<garou> forgot to say
<genii> garou: I just double-checked, and it's still startkde (even in kde4). Did you put the "&" after "startkde"  ? It's important
<garou> lol...gdm restart without my intention again =[
<garou> genil...if you answered me something at this time please resend your message again^^... i think i need to know how to kill another interface too...a tty8 for example..there are some things stranges in tty9 too...maybe because this dont work =[
<garou> genil...hum yes...i put...well i will tyr "starx --: 4 && startkde &" is this correct? please see if the spaces are correct...
<garou> better...wrote wrong ...^^"starx -- :4 && startkde &"
<genii> garou: Apologies on lag, work is requiring me a lot right now. Maybe you'll want to check out the xserver-xephyr package mantioned earlier, you may be able to start up another X session inside of Konsole with it
<garou> genil ^^ i dont understand what you saying ^^ huhuhu xserver-sephyr....greeck?^^... on tty2 with a root session the comand "startx -- :5 && startkde &" opened a new gnome session^^....
<garou> genil...thanks very very very much about your time^^ i need to go...if you find something interesting to me please send a e-mail to dan.garou@gmail.com^^ thanks again...have a nice weekend^^ bye
<johnshoot5> Problem with banshee 1.6 rc1: it wont play any music, i just get a red cross next to the tracks, m4a and mp3
<Mamarok> johnshoot5: Banshee is not exactly Kubuntu related, you should ask in #ubuntu about that
<johnshoot5> right you are, thx
<Mamarok> you are welcome :)
<gunksta> I was talking to some folks over on kde-edu and based on what I learned there, it looks like Cantor was not compiled properly. Right now it is not being compiled against R, one othe primary backends for the tool.
<gunksta> Other than filing a bug report and trying to compile it myself, what can be done to make sure this get fixed?
<gunksta> YEs - I did contribute to the bug report.
<Abcdqfr> Hey, for some reason now this code isn't working anymore to create files; dd if=/dev/fd0 of=bootsect.lnx bs=512 count=1. Is it because the input files don't contain anything?
<Mopotiterppa> jaa
<Mopotiterppa> i muted voices and now cant find anywhre to unmute
<nicolas> hi guy how i install farsight 2 ^
<nicolas> ?
<axeltux> hi
<ForgeAus> is it just me or is cooliris, going BaaD ? (Browser as a Desktop???)
<olskolirc> anyone else here on Lucid?
<joshua> where is the support chanel for kubuntu 10.04?
<ForgeAus> uh either here or #Ubuntu+1
<rerushg> thought it was here :)
<Guest15208> well here is the thing
<Guest15208> I am logged into kopette with yahoo
<Guest15208> i can see people and recieve messages
<Guest15208> but i can
<Guest15208> can't respond to anyone
<Malkavian> I am trying to install lucid alpha 3 the netbook edition and the installer crashes
<Malkavian> did anyone installed lucid?
<Malkavian> anyone? :(
#kubuntu 2010-03-06
<computer_> hey
<computer_> whats up?
<lintsniffer> Does anyone talk here?
<netdaemon> no
<netdaemon> :D
<lintsniffer> Fun
<lintsniffer> anyone know why I wouldn't be able to connect to any other network but this one?
<lintsniffer> I'm probably entering the information incorrectly for the servers
<Roey> hi
<Roey> http://pastebin.com/FVMeEDYj  <--- which packages do I need to enable this?  Which Medibuntu packages, even?
<cvd> its there away to setup the mouse-pad for a laptop in kubuntu; its so sencible, clicking everywhere
<bjb1959> any idea why x won't start with nvidia drivers?
<Logomachist> Hi. I just added kde to Ubuntu 9.10, but when I try to log in with the KDE desktop (after I enter my username and password) the screen more or less freezes- the glowing white bar stops moving(but I can still move the mouse).
<dommytee> hi
<phoenix__> hello everyone
<Logomachist> jhi
<Logomachist> -j
<george__> can anyone tell me why I don't have sound when watching videos in youtube?
<phoenix__> george__: my friend too suffers from the same problem
<Logomachist> I don't have sound either, but I attribute that to my running one of the open source flash plugins.
<Logomachist> If I really cared about Youtube I'd probably switch to the Adobe one... which I probably will do eventually.
<george__> I've installes flash plugin but still nothing. I am using a 64 bit kubuntu 9.10
<george__> installed
<phoenix__> george__: check this link->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279497
<phoenix__> george__: i think this should work for you ->http://www.simonandjun.com/wordpress/2009/05/23/youtube-on-ubuntu-firefox-no-sound/
<george__> I can't find that package for the sound
<george__> it says impossible to find the package
<CPrgmSwR2> Where is the best place to report a sound problem
<DoubleD84> Hey all.. So I apparently felt the urge to overwrite my entire data partition tonight using mkfs.ext4 over a NTFS partition. Is there anything I can at this point to reverse it or retrieve the data?
<mooglinux> Im haveing a problem setting the dns server. i set it to the google dns in the network settings, but it never uses those. How do i make it accept the changes?
<phoenix__> hello everyone
<phoenix__> i have a problem with the nepomuk . can anyone help me
<phoenix__> i have been come here everyday for the past one week and no one is helping me out. everyone is silent, the kde channel never respond
<phoenix__> if i am not going to get help today, iam not coming back here again
<allengaller> 123
<pteague> ok, this is really weird... i'm having issues with my color settings when i'm playing a dvd... i get a blueish color skin
<Flater> good morning all :)
<Flater> how are we all doing today? ;)
<a32> hiyah
<trennor> I need some help please.
<a32> choose for me: C or C++
<trennor> how do I turn off xterm or get into runlevel 3 without an xterminal starting up?!
<trennor> please!!!!
<trennor> how do I turn off xterm or get into runlevel 3 without an xterminal starting up?!
<ericG> can you use ctrl alt f1 to switch to a different virtual  terminal trennor?
<trennor> yes
<trennor> I'm trying to install an Nvidia driver ... there cannot be an Xterm running on the system during the install.
<trennor> however, no matter how I try it, I'm either in too low a runlevel or the gui starts up.
<trennor> I'm VERY frustrated right now.
<trennor> all I need is gui-free runlevel 3 for five minutes. how do I get that?!
<ericG> can you use "telinit 3" in the other terminal to switch to run level 3?
<trennor> telinit? okay, I was trying to use "init 3"
<ericG> probably would need to do sudo telinit 3...
<trennor> awesome! I hope this works!
<ericG> its been forever since i've had to switch runlevels
<trennor> I'll be back if it doesn't work
<ericG> good luck
<trennor> thank-you Eric
<trennor> didn't do bugger all
<trennor> all I got back was my prompt again
<ericG> sorry trennor
<trennor> <sigh>
<ericG> does the automatic nvidia installer not work for you?
<trennor> there IS one? where? all I got was the one off the nvidia site
<ericG> there is a restricted driver manager
<trennor> that won't run no matter what I do
<ericG> i'm not on my kubuntu machine so i can't look it up..it should appear if you start typing "restricted" into the kicker menu
<trennor> kicker menu .....
<ericG> the k button
<trennor> going to a web search
<ericG> the Kickoff Application Launcher
<trennor> it wants to do a web search
<ericG> hmm
<ericG> are you on kubuntu 9.10?
<trennor> no, 9.04
<ericG> ah, well it should still have the restricted hardware manager
<trennor> <shrug>
<ericG> in the kickoff menu type in hardware
<ericG> its under Hardware Drivers
<trennor> I have hardware driver up
<trennor> when I hit "activate" nothing happens
<ericG> oh i see
<trennor> wait .... something is  now
<ericG> does it list some drivers ?
<trennor> yes.... omg it's actually doing it
<ericG> my desktop machine lists 3  different nvidia drivers; clicking on one and selecting "activate" installs it
<trennor> downloading and running ver 180 I think
<trennor> okay..... it wants a restart .... thanks Eric... I think we got it.
<trennor> it wouldn't do it before though!! don't ask me why
<ericG> no problem, hope everything works
<trennor> so do I .... thanks again
<bigbrovar> ever since upgrading to kde 4.4.1 from karmic. I cant seem to get my mic to work on skype
<bigbrovar> never had a problem with it before.. from jaunty to karmic. seems some settings change in kde 4.4 most have had things reset for me
<kaniiNIX> anyone around?
<jussi01> kaniiNIX: some people, just ask! :)
<kaniiNIX> ok :)
<kaniiNIX> i accidentally the whole touchpad ;)
<kaniiNIX> tbh, i used "sudo modprobe psmouse"
<kaniiNIX> now i need the command to enable my touchpad
<kaniiNIX> :D
<jussi01> dxu_: please fix your connection
<kaniiNIX> how to create a script which disables the normal vertical scrolling but keeps the two finger scrolling enabled?
<beyondcr> is there a gui to share a wireless connection
<Roffe> Hello Boys! I recently install Kubuntu 8.04 on a computer,, however when I get to the login screen the display is just a mess of different colours and stuff
<Roffe> I actually edited the xorg.conf so That I could login with 800x600
<shadeslayer> is there a alternative for Microsoft Visual Studion 2005 in kubuntu?
<brakel> morgä
<prem> Hello
<alumno00> Hallo, Can I configure my ubuntu 9.04 for routing. This is what I have: http://pastebin.be/23822
<alumno00> Nobody here?
<shadeslayer> alumno00: routing as in sharing a net connection?
<alumno00> Yes, you can see what I have in: http://pastebin.be/23822
<alumno00> It's not working for me...
<shadeslayer> !share | alumno00
<shadeslayer> umm
<alumno00> I can connect form Destop to Laptop, but not from Destop to main router (and Internet)
<shadeslayer> alumno00: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<alumno00> Ok, I'm going to try...
<HandyGandy> Is there anyway to size my widgets?
<shadeslayer> HandyGandy: theres a resize button on every handle
<HandyGandy> shadeslayer: What's a handle?
<shadeslayer> HandyGandy: just hover over a widget
<HandyGandy> I get a dark window.
<shadeslayer> HandyGandy: can you paste a screenshot?
<HandyGandy> shadeslayer: Can you recommend a image pastebin? I don't paste screen shots often.
<shadeslayer> HandyGandy: pastebin.ca
<HandyGandy> shadeslayer: http://imagebin.ca/view/ex6g9Q.html
<shadeslayer> HandyGandy: just a moment
<shadeslayer> HandyGandy: is that a taskbar?
<HandyGandy> A panel.
<shadeslayer> HandyGandy: yeah thats what i meant... i dont think you can resize it then
<shadeslayer> HandyGandy: youll have to resize the whole panel
<mefisto__> I'm wondering about the keyboard shortcut that can be set in all plasma widget preferences. What is the shortcut supposed to trigger?
<mefisto__> I'm wondering about the keyboard shortcut that can be set in all plasma widget preferences. What is the shortcut supposed to trigger?
<shadeslayer_> sidharth: oh hi :)
<sidharth> ok
<eagles0513875> hey sidharth
<eagles0513875> :)
<sidharth> :)
<shadeslayer_> sidharth: eagles0513875 is going to help you out ;)
<eagles0513875> sidharth: im the one relaying the info to shadeslayer_ to relay to you
<eagles0513875> shadeslayer_: going to try
<eagles0513875> shadeslayer_: hes on karmic right
<sidharth> ok
<shadeslayer_> eagles0513875: karmic 64 bit,stock kernel
<sidharth> thanks for the help
<sidharth> :)
<shadeslayer_> eagles0513875: hes installing vlc right now ;)
<eagles0513875> no prob
<eagles0513875> sidharth: how are you installing vlc using command line or kpackagekit
<sidharth> commandline
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> i only go to kpackagekit when i switch from using my local mirror to another set of servers
<sidharth> #eagles0513875 i find the command line of linux interesting
<eagles0513875> sidharth: :) glad to see your learning the command line
<Machtin> i have a folder with german chars in it.. when i click it, it's not recognised.. can i somehow (via console?) change that folder's name?
<sidharth> #eagles0513875 just hope this wifi problem gets fixed
<eagles0513875> ya
<shadeslayer> Machtin: um mv old_name new_name
<eagles0513875> sidharth: you can alsotry out in bcm-users i found out
<eagles0513875> channel specific to broadcom linux drivers
<eagles0513875> sidharth: :) commandline is the best
<sidharth> #shadeslayer ok explain
<shadeslayer> sidharth: oh youll need : /join #bcm-users
<Machtin> shadeslayer: that doesn't work
<shadeslayer> Machtin: whats the error?
<Machtin> no such file or dir..
<shadeslayer> Machtin: hmm... just do : mv <press tab> : and copy the dir name you need to rename there
<Machtin> won't work.. tried it
<shadeslayer> Machtin: no idea then :P
<Machtin> but i remember some kind of tool with which i could rename files that had that problem..
<Machtin> shadeslayer: thanks :)
<freaky[t]> hi all. how can I get thunderbird 3 for (k)ubuntu?
<shadeslayer> freaky[t]: that probably will need a ppa
<freaky[t]> is there any?
<freaky[t]> if yes, how do I add it?
<Machtin> harr. convmv did it.
<shadeslayer> freaky[t]: idk
<freaky[t]> hm :/
<shadeslayer> freaky[t]: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<shadeslayer> freaky[t]: they have 3.0.3
<freaky[t]> ok thanks :D
<shadeslayer> freaky[t]: just open a console and type : sudo add-apt-repository  ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<freaky[t]> but this is daily
<shadeslayer> freaky[t]: then update and install the new one ;_
<freaky[t]> i only want the recent stable version not daily builds?
<shadeslayer> freaky[t]: yeah thats what i could find
<shadeslayer> freaky[t]: yeah,thats it... nothing else on lp
<freaky[t]> hm ok thanks
<gazra> CAn someone please tell me how to create an ISO image from a Music CD
<gazra> from Kubuntu
<gazra> I have tried cat /dev/cdrom0 > /tmp/XXXXX.iso
<shadeslayer> gazra: and?
<shadeslayer> gazra: any errors?
<gazra> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/tmp/XXXXX.iso
<gazra> And I get errors
<gazra> [21414.011234] end_request: I/O error, dev sr1, sector 72
<gazra> [21414.011239] __ratelimit: 56 callbacks suppressed
<gazra> [21414.011242] Buffer I/O error on device sr1, logical block 18
<gazra> Any idea how I can copy it}?
<gazra> I tried to clone it with k3b and also didn't work
<shadeslayer> gazra: try k9copy
<gazra> k9copy doesn't work
<mefisto__> gazra: k3b, create iso instead of burning a disc
<freaky[t]> how do i install w32codecs? oO it says no installation candidate
<mefisto__> !medibuntu | freaky[t]
<ubottu> freaky[t]: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<freaky[t]> thank you :D
<mefisto__> !info non-free-codecs
<ubottu> Package non-free-codecs does not exist in karmic
<mefisto__> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> kubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 36 (karmic), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<mefisto__> freaky[t]: installing kubuntu-restricted-extras should also work
<freaky[t]> thanks
<freaky[t]> ive allready installed that package ;D
<mefisto__> I'm wondering about the keyboard shortcut that can be set in all plasma widget preferences. What is the shortcut supposed to trigger?
<AssociateX> I bought an LG Chocolate, it comes with an USB cord and should connect but it's not working for me... although it is charging from the USB. Is there a phone setting I need to change or a package I need to add to my desktop?
<shadeslayer> AssociateX: you need to use : Mass storage mode on the ohone
<shadeslayer> *phone
<AssociateX> right on, I'm looking into it now. thanks a ton
<Galvatron> HI
<spencerreid> hi... You speak italian?
<Galvatron> I don't
<spencerreid> nobody speaks italian...
<spencerreid> I have a big problem with my printer canon
<AssociateX> shadeslayer: looks like that's with a memory card only.
<Galvatron> I'm using Kubuntu 9.10 + KDE 4.3.5 + Compiz-Fusion with Radeon 9200SE (open drivers). My system freezes on almost each boot, after I type password to log-in. Sometimes before KDE loading bar, sometimes during showing up the desktop. All I can do is hard reset - Alt + SysRq + B, Alt + Backspace and Alt + F1/F2/F7 don't work.
<Galvatron> After reset usually everything's fine
<rork> !it | spencerreid
<ubottu> spencerreid: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<rork> although you might get an answer in english here if you can specify what problem you have exactly
<shadeslayer> AssociateX: hmm
<shadeslayer> Galvatron: try 4.4.1
<shadeslayer> !phone | AssociateX
<AssociateX> thanks
<AssociateX> shadeslayer: look like I need to get a mini SD card. I can move everything to it
<shadeslayer> AssociateX: nope not that factoid
<AssociateX> I didn't get it anyway
<shadeslayer> AssociateX: well i can just mount my blackberry fine here
<AssociateX> lucky
<shadeslayer> AssociateX: whats the output of dmesg | tail when you plug in the phone?
<AssociateX> oh let me look
<shadeslayer> !nokia | AssociateX : got it ;)
<ubottu> AssociateX : got it ;): Guides for smartphones and portable devices can be found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/
<AssociateX> thanks, I'll check that out
<AssociateX> do you want a paste bin of my dmesg output?
<shadeslayer> AssociateX: yeah sure
<AssociateX> still*
<AssociateX> http://pastebin.ca/1825219
<AssociateX> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/LG <--- weird, this is not working for me yet
<shadeslayer> AssociateX: hmm well after you attach it,does anything happen in dolphin?
<shadeslayer> AssociateX: also can you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<AssociateX> no
<AssociateX> nothign
<shadeslayer> hmm
<AssociateX> nothing
<AssociateX> shadeslayer: nothing, just my hard drives
<shadeslayer> AssociateX: does the phone have internal memory?
<AssociateX> http://pastebin.ca/1825224
<AssociateX> yes
<shadeslayer> AssociateX: how much?
<AssociateX> and an empty slot for a mini SD card
<AssociateX> I think 100mb
<Galvatron> I'll let you know if upgrading to 4.4.1 helped
<AssociateX> I can check though
<Galvatron> Cya
<shadeslayer> AssociateX: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1078245
<mefisto__> AssociateX: on my phone, I can't access the internal storage, but with a miniSD in it, it works fine
<shadeslayer> AssociateX: also 100 MB might just be the amount of space the phone os uses
<shadeslayer> so effectively leaving you with no space for kubuntu to detect
<AssociateX> shadeslayer: no, there is about 46 mb available
<AssociateX> I think mefisto__is right
<AssociateX> s/available/free
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> never had any problems with my storm ;)
<shadeslayer> plug n play is the way :P
<AssociateX> thank you shadeslayer for all of your time and effort
<shadeslayer> AssociateX: yaw
 * shadeslayer wonders when voip+gtalk+kopete will occur
<BluesKaj> howdy
<boesmans> Hi
<boesmans> I was wondering how I am supposed to add songs to my library in Sonata :s Linux noob and i rly can't find this :p
<shadeslayer> boesmans: why would you want a gnome app running on kubuntu?
<boesmans> No idea shadeslayer. Isn't gnome something to be able to run windows apps on linux?
<mefisto__> boesmans: you may be thinking of wine
<mefisto__> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<boesmans> oh ye i am -_- well what is gnome then? ^^
<mefisto__> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<Galvatron> After upgrading KDE from 4.3.5 to 4.4.1 I get a plasma crash right after loading desktop and I'm left with black screen, cyrsor and Kadu window. All I can do is switching to terminal (Ctrl+Alt+F1) and rebbot. Now I'm writing from LXDE.
<mefisto__> boesmans: kubuntu uses KDE rather than gnome for desktop environment
<ezro> Can someone help me? I restarted my comp and now I can't log onto x server.
<ezro> I tried restarting KDM from the terminal
<ezro> But it won't work.
<ezro> The screen flashes then goes back to terminal.
<boesmans> Oh ok mefisto__ . Well what media player do you recommend then? I don't rly care as long as it's a good/quick one
<mefisto__> boesmans: the default in kubuntu/KDE is amarok. it's really good, but maybe not that quick, depending on your hardware
<ezro> Can someone help please? lol
<ezro> I need to get onto my comp, but I'm starting at the terminal.
<boesmans> No probs with my hardware mefisto__got 4gig ram/core 2duo but i didn't like amarok tbh
<zeko> hi, guys where do i disable the startup programs, cause i have installed LMMS and it always pops up at startup.
<mefisto__> ezro: try startx
<ericG> zeko: system settings -> advanced tab -> Service Manager
<ezro> Little too late for that.
<ezro> Got my windows 7 cd booting as we speak.
<boesmans> so mefisto__ any others media players? Or do you know how to add songs :)
<ericG> if its not there zeko you could see if there is a symlink to it in ~/.kde4/Autostart
<zeko> ericG: its not in system settings, will try the other one
<mefisto__> boesmans: add songs in amarok?
<boesmans> no mefisto__ , in sonata ;) or any other media player because i didn't like amarok, that's why i installed sonata
<zeko> ericG: no files in ~/.kde/Autostart,   no kde4 folder in my home directory
<mefisto__> boesmans: someone in #ubuntu channel may know about sonata, since it's a gnome app
<mefisto__> boesmans: btw, what do you not like about amarok?
<ericG> sorry zeko, i don't know where else to have you look =\
<boesmans> mefisto__:  the layout.. might sound stupid but ye :)
<zeko> ericG: ok, i am gonna search in the forums now :)
<mefisto__> boesmans: fair enough. but you do know that the layout of the 3 main panels can be rearranged?
<boesmans> not just that mefisto__ , dunno why when I was using it it kept crashing
<slow-motion> hi
<boesmans> mefisto__: I'm trying amarok once again but it asks me passw for the KDE wallet.. When i type my admin passw it's not the same. i can't remember i ever put someone in, so how can i retrieve it?
<mefisto__> boesmans: I think if you ignore kde wallet (click the cancel button?) amarok should still work. I find kwallet annoying so I've disabled it completely
<boesmans> well what is it for mefisto__ :p can't understand it's purpose tbh
<mefisto__> boesmans: you could also create a new wallet and password in systemsettings, advanced tab
<mefisto__> boesmans: it stores your passwords in encrypted form so you don't have to remember them all, just one password when kwallet starts. but I don't find it that useful
<sometux> nice work kubuntu go forward!
<sometux> if i installed compiz, will it run on startup?
<ac_> hi i have problem , i user kubuntu 9.10 , and i install fluxbox , when i run it from the kdm session it could n`t run , i try to run it from console and i have this error ( xmodmap: unable to open display , Error: couldn`t connect to xserver
<sometux> logout and choose the type of session fluxbox
<ac_> i will try and did`t run
<Ites> hi mefisto__, sry I had to leave.. I wasn't able to type ANYTHING at all. Not in konvers, not in kopete.. any idea how this would come? I had that last time i was on kubuntu also, and i could only type in facebook chat
<sometux> Kubuntu rocks!
<ac_> lol
<sometux> hi mefisto , so your the boss here!
<Buthapest> Hi guys! I'm "new" to KDE and i just switched from Gnome to KDE, Is there anyway to get KDE 3.5 in Ubuntu 9.10?...I cant stand the newer KDE
<mefisto__> not me, sometux
<Peace-> Buthapest: go back to gnome
<Peace-> Buthapest: kde4 is much more betterthan kde3
<Peace-> .
<Buthapest> Peace-: ok
<Peace-> old kde user here.
<Buthapest> Peace-: Think I will go back to gnome
<sometux> I agree with you Buthapest
<Buthapest> when I got Kubuntu 8.04 I was so happy, but after that everything went downhill for KDE imo
<sometux> is it planned that compiz be run on startup  or its left for the user to do it?
<ericG> sometux: kde uses kwin and the compositing effects are disabled by default. you can turn them on in system settings -> desktop
<ericG> sometux: or press shift + alt + f12.
<sometux> but still you can install compiz , right?
<Peace-> Buthapest: that is your opinion ...
<Ites> so does anyone know why i was not able to type anything at all anymore please?
<Buthapest> Peace-: yes it is but it's also your opinion that kde4 is better than kde3
<Peace-> so...
<Peace-> what's the point to saying your opinion on official channel (only support is allowed  for opinion #kubuntu-offtopic
<Buthapest> nothing, just that I dont feel comfortable anymore
<Peace-> Buthapest: it's only because you don't know  that is
<Peace-> i think people like that should use gnome
<Buthapest> lol?
<Peace-> kde4 = improving stuff
<Peace-> improving = changes
<Peace-> changes = people like you don't like kde
<dmatt> Buthapest: you can set kde4 to be very kde3 like...
<Peace-> = people like that shoudl use gnome
<Buthapest> dmatt: okey
<dmatt> old style menu, icons and files on desktop...
<mefisto__> Buthapest: http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/install.html
<Buthapest> mefisto__: thank you
<sometux> any one tried kde 4.4?
<mefisto__> don't know how well it works, but there's a forum post here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963695
<Peace-> sometux: i am on kde 4.4
<dmatt> knotify is crashing for me all the time, I installed 4.4 over 4.3.5 and after some play with .kde folder and updates it went wrong :(
<Peace-> well kde4.4 is on backport repository
<sometux> is it faster?
<ac_> hi i have problem , i user kubuntu 9.10 , and i install fluxbox , when i run it from the kdm session it could n`t run , i try to run it from console and i have this error ( xmodmap: unable to open display , Error: couldn`t connect to xserver
<Peace-> and backport repository IS NOT SAFE
<Peace-> for everyone
<Peace-> expert only should use it
<Ites> how can i install rutorrent?
<sometux> is there a big difference?
<Peace-> sometux: it's like kde 4.3.5
<Ites> i only find things for rtorrents
<Peace-> sometux: for speed on my pc
<Peace-> sometux: but it's better in some aspects
<sometux> like what?
<sometux> most intresting?
<Peace-> sometux: tabbing , animations
<Peace-> sometux: http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=kde+4.4&search_type=&aq=f
<Peace-> sometux: first 2 videos
<sometux> OK nice!
<sometux> anyone installed compiz?
<Peace-> sometux: luckly kde doesn't need of compiz
<sometux> I know
<sometux> someone asked me about installing compiz in addition to kwin effects
<sometux> he prefers compiz
<sometux> he switched from gnome
<sometux> but still want to use compiz
<pider> I have problem with my printer configuration, it says that my printer are idle when its not
<Peace-> pider: printer? name ?
<Peace-> hp?
<sometux> go to printer porperties and change to online
<pider> yes hp deskjet 710c
<Peace-> damnit
<Peace-> pider: open konqueror and write localhost:631
<Peace-> should appear cups interface
<Peace-> you can manage your printer in that way
<sometux> is there a DVD for Kubuntu?
<alakoo> yes
<sometux> CD vs DVD?
<Peace-> dvd = more packages
<alakoo> DVD if you have an extra one
<shadeslayer> sometux: just extra translations
<alakoo> but nothing you can't get after CD installation
<sometux> so no extra apps
<shadeslayer> Peace-: um i dont think so,DVD's have all the translations...
<shadeslayer> sometux: just a few... for eg choqok
<sometux> I think with text based installer
<sometux> ????
<shadeslayer> sometux: eh?
<alakoo> I think he means 'no graphical interface'
<alakoo> (s)he
<alakoo> sometux: you might have some problems installing it if not default
<alakoo> not an issue with kubuntu, though
<pider> I open localhost:631 and I still got this:"printer  HPdeskjet  Loftstue  HP DeskJet 710C Foomatic/pnm2ppa (recommended)  Idle"
<Peace-> pider: well but your problem is ... my printer is not idle, or i can't print with my pronter becaise is not idle
<pider> I cannot print anything
<Peace-> pider: ok so your problem is the driver
<basajaun> have my music on an external usb storage drive but letter assigned to dive changes on every reboot how do i get the drive to have a fixed letter?
<shadeslayer> basajaun: hmmm.... youll need to label the drive
<pider> are there any other driver...
<Peace-> pider:  sudo hp-setup
<shadeslayer> basajaun: and to do that youll need to format that drive i think
<Peace-> pider: read this i could not be usefull but... http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/09/09/hp-fucking-photosmart-7762/
<pider>  sudo hp-setup gives me"No devices found on bus: net
<pider> "
<Peace-> wow
<Peace-> lsusb?
<Peace-> shows your printer?
<basajaun> the drive is recognized shadeslayer , my problem is the letter assigned to it keeps changing
<pider> it's not a usb printer, network printer on 10.0.0.32
<Peace-> oh...
<Peace-> pider: i guess you have to set it better on cups .
<Peace-> but i dunno how
<pider> adress:ipp://printersrv.bastille.no-ip.org:631/printers/deskjet
<Peace-> pider: have you tried to print test page?
<pider> yes
<pider> no result
<Peace-> pider: this printer is connected with windows ?
<basajaun> how can I assign a permanent drive letter to an external usb nfts storage drive?
<lynxgeeknyc> hello people
<lynxgeeknyc> anyone actually talking here?
<lynxgeeknyc> :-p
<Peace-> ,,
<pider> no have not tried yet with windows
<Peace-> i mean
<Peace-> pider: if that printer is under windows , you need of samba
<Peace-> pider: and then you need to configure samba..
<lynxgeeknyc> Windows? Ewww lol joke
<lynxgeeknyc> people actually still use Samba?
<Peace-> pider: if it's a pure network printer  i dunno
<pider> no it is gentoo on the server
<Peace-> mmm
<pider> I will try cups config, so I see you later, have to go
<Peace-> bye
<pider> bye and thanks
<lynxgeeknyc> sorry to kinda bump in to convo, but i'm kinda a moderate user with linux and learning the server side of it now. anyone here familliar with Asterisk?
<dmatt> basajaun: drives do not have letters in linux...
<lynxgeeknyc> can someone help me out? i'm kinda stuck in setting up SSH
<Peace-> lynxgeeknyc: i thin you could get more help on other channel like #ssh if  there is that channel
<Peace-> i think
<lynxgeeknyc> ohhh
<lynxgeeknyc> i will try
<lynxgeeknyc> haha like two people there an no one answering
<raindog> lynxgeeknyc: What are you stuck on?
<lynxgeeknyc> i installed SSH and I know that supposidly it's on but when I try to connect to it it wont
<basajaun> dmatt I am aware of that hence my desire to find a solution since music programs will look for music on a drive which has changed name....
<lynxgeeknyc> I even set my router for port 22 and port 1 redirection
<raindog> Are you trying to connect to your ssh server from outside your local network?
<lynxgeeknyc> outside
<lynxgeeknyc> that is the key
<lynxgeeknyc> :-p
<raindog> yep
<raindog> look in the config, you'll find it.
<lynxgeeknyc> it's bad enough that my host blocked port 80 on me lol
<lynxgeeknyc> 80 and 8080
<dmatt> basajaun: what exactly are you trying to do?
<dmatt> lynxgeeknyc: usually it is because you do not exact rights for files and folders, which ssh needs... try to google it
<basajaun> dmatt I have my music collection on an external ntfs usb storage drive , which gets mounted on boot and assigned a name currently sdc... so if a music program scan s the drive and buids a library the path will point to scd but on reboot the drive will be assigned another label so the music application won find music unless you rescan every time in the case of a large collection its a pain so...
<basajaun> ...what I want is the drive to get a permanent address dmatt
<dmatt> basajaun: isn't it always sdc? I can imagine putting in on network and access it through samba
<basajaun> dmatt it isn't http://paste.ubuntu.com/389727/
<raindog> Wouldn't an entry in fstab take care of it?
<dmatt> basajaun: i see 4 disks in that pastebin. your disk is sometimes sdc and sometimes sdd or what?
<basajaun> dmatt  I have two internal drives and two external dives one of circa 80 gb one of 250 gb
<Benkinooby> hi i am using wikidpad, a "private wiki" software. it is able to use latex, gnuplot and so on. also graphviz is among. usually i write the pages in some kind of pseudo code and render it later, to see the graphics. all the plugins are working fine (mimetex, gnuplot...) except for graphviz. it tells me permission denied. http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/8785/wikidpad.png the point is that the important files of gnuplot & co are also
<Benkinooby>  uns usr/bin. any advice?
<Benkinooby> uns = using
<basajaun> the order wont be the same on reboot dmatt
<dmatt> use UUID
<dmatt> i believe it should work
<dmatt> or, label them, as i read right now, "Labeled devices that automount will be mounted in the /media directory using their label as the mount point, /media/<label>"
<szymon> hello i've got problem after upgrade kde to 4.4.1 i don't have plasma, and this is log http://pastebin.com/fvRfSP6L
<szymon> kdeinit4 PID: 1720 Singal 11 (segmentation fault)     // how to start plasma :?
<basajaun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/389735/ dmatt well how do I labell them?
<dmatt> szymon: if i remember it well, it might be alt-f2 plasma-desktop
<dmatt> basajaun: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<szymon> dmatt: it's still the same error :(
<dmatt> szymon: try to delete that disk from fstab file
<basajaun> I think the label has nothing to do with the boot order od disks dmatt
<dmatt> doesn't matter if it is sdc or sdd, it will still get mounted to same folder, which is /media/label  isn't that what you need?
<dmatt> basajaun: i do not have means to test it, but try to read through https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2008-May/147312.html it should help
<basajaun> dmatt ok I will try that thanks
<dmatt> szymon: did you finished installing? try to boot in recovery console and chose the option, which runs dpkg upgrade (i do not remember exact word)
<inteliwasp> i am on a fresh install of karmic, with all the updates and i just installed the nvidia drivers from nvidia's website but now x will not start, any sugestions to fix(yes i rebooted after the kernel updates)
<Peace-> inteliwasp: remove the driver
<Peace-> the rebbot
<Peace-> choose recovery kernel
<Peace-> choose xfix
<inteliwasp> how do i remove the driver?
<daskreech> rmmod
<daskreech> or modprobe -r
<inteliwasp> does kubuntu have it's own version of the nvidia drivers?
<zeko> hi guys, how do i enable the shutdown option at the launcher
<pucko-> zeko, if it's not enabled it probably has to do with kdm. you can tell it which users can shut off the computer
<Benkinooby> i want to use graphviz (via wikidpad). if i try to it tells me [Dot Error: /bin/sh: /usr/bin: Permission denied]. if i call dot from commandline it works fine. any ideas?
<juanc> Hola a todos ubunteros
<pucko-> inteliwasp, easier to just remove the nvidia package. you can do it with apt-get or aptitude if you can get to the console. don't know what the package is called though
<inteliwasp> pucko-: ok, i need the drivers somehow, i'll try the one in apt-get see if i have more luck
<dmatt> inteliwasp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver#Problem:%20 Need to fully remove -nvidia and reinstall -nv from scratch
<dmatt> eeeew, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver
<zeko> pucko-: systemsettings> advanced> login manager> shutdown,.....here at the 'allow shutdown' option, 'local shutdown' is enabled for everybody
<rethus> how can i check my hdd themprature ?
<bandicoot_> rethus: errr thermometer?
<jesnor_> ijuma:
<jesnor_> openjdk version "1.7.0-internal"
<jesnor_> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0-internal-jesper_2010_03_06_13_29-b00)
<jesnor_> OpenJDK Server VM (build 17.0-b10, mixed mode)
<alberto> some vary can help my
<alberto> ??
<daskreech> alberto: Asking a questionwould help
<HandyGandy> Is there a way to reload the application launcher after installing new applications?
<daskreech> HandyGandy: reload? Which application launcher?
<HandyGandy> kickoff
<daskreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<daskreech> HandyGandy: Ah probably but I can't think of an easy way right now
<HandyGandy> Well there is an easy way--reboot. But it's not very convenient.
<daskreech> HandyGandy: Logout and back in should work faster :)
<daskreech> And you can have a script that reloads it in place
<daskreech> I don't know if switching it to classic then back would do that as well
<HandyGandy> Well changing style didn't help. But changing settings did.
<r00t_> Hi,im trying to setup this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8925988#post8925988 to run via cron every 30 mins. How do i do that?
<sithlord48> when ever something has to use my sound i get a snap (as if its turning on ) then the sound.. everytime
<sithlord48> any ideas?
<sithlord48> ok never mind its caused by my monitor (since i use it for audio pass thru)
<sithlord48> ok wait its still there and even does it on the headphone jack.
<rudi> hei.
<r00t_> system sounds dot hat with my machine as well. no idea how to fix it. also i loose my aabillty to output sound every now and again.
<r00t_> I tried sacrificing one of my goats in an unholy ceramony but it had no effect. I even used on of my virgin goats.
<Ites> OC Palermo #pav.oc need crew
<Ites> OC Palermo #pav.oc need crew
<cvd> ?
<slow-motion> n8
<alcidi> bonsoir
<ubuntu___> hey anyone around atm?
<ubuntu___> hi all im new to Linux and am not sure what to use either Ubuntu or Kubuntu.... what do you guys suggest?
<mefisto__> this is the kubuntu channel, so I guess most would say kubuntu
<ubuntu___> oh ok ;) - What do you think performs better Ubuntu or Kubutntu? - Or have you only used Kubuntu?
<mefisto__> ubuntu___: you could install both and decide which you prefer, or just switch from one to the other
<ubuntu___> ok thank you very much :)
<mefisto__> ubuntu___: they're about the same performance-wise.
<ubuntu___> thanks :)
<mefisto__> ubuntu___: the choice you're making is gnome desktop vs kde desktop. look for screenshots or youtube demos and see what looks more inviting
<Peter_> Hi all
<Peter_> I have really odd pixel corruption on the edges (left and bottom) of my plasmoids, any ideas on how to debug this?
<Daskreech> Peter_: on all the plasmoids?
<Peter_> Yes, in the task bar as well
<Peter_> well some of the sometimes gets a pass, like the cartoon viewer sometimes looks as it should
<Peter_> *them
<mefisto__> compositing on?
<Peter_> Same with or wothout
<Peter_> but with compositing on I sometimes get hard locks, so Im guessing is a gfx driver thingy. Its a t60 laptop (love the lappy) with what I think is a x1300 card
<Daskreech> Peter_: Check in #plasma and #kwin
<Peter_> will do thanks, I think kwin is my target
<mefisto__> Peter_: lshw -c display   will tell you what video hardware you have
<Peter_> Thanks for that nugget mefisto
<Peter_> is lshw anything like list hardware ? =)
<mefisto__> yep
<Peter_> gotta love this game were playing =)
<Daskreech> Solid really needs a easy pretty page of all your computer
<Tm_T> Daskreech: kinfocenter?
<Peter_> The program 'kinfocenter' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Peter_> sudo apt-get install kinfocenter
<Peter_> kinfocenter: command not found
<Peter_> kinfocenter misses to state my gfx hw
<mefisto__> kinfocenter gives me nothing at all!
<Daskreech> Peter_: http://imagebin.ca/view/nlwI5BT.html
<Peter_> Daskreech: My 9.10 microBlog would have a very oddlooking right edge
<mefisto__> Daskreech: that's what I got, but after running kbuildsycoca4 and restarting kinfocenter, things were better
<Peter_> But my infocenter actually had entries =)
<Peter_> what does kbuildsycoca4 do?
<Daskreech> It Builds sycoca :)
<Daskreech> That's informative but not "easy"
<Daskreech> lshw -html > Mycomp.html is better than that
<Peter_> No manual entry for syscoca
<Tm_T> Daskreech: I agree, most of the time
<Daskreech> Tm_T: Most?
<mefisto__> it (re)builds system configuration cache
<Daskreech> Tm_T: When do you stop agreeing?
<Peter_> Daskr: < 50% of the time
<Daskreech> Peter_: lol
<Daskreech> fine Why would be a greater attempt at a question
<Tm_T> Daskreech: I mean "...is better than that" yes, most of the time
<Daskreech> Tm_T: Right I got that :) I meant when is kinfocenter better?
<Tm_T> Daskreech: depends on what you like, it doesn't show what your kde session gets, for example
<Daskreech> Hmm Right but that has nothing to do with Solid
<Tm_T> true
<Peter_> This was one of those > 50% times
 * Tm_T shuts up and goes to sleep (;
<Daskreech> Solid should have a Technical mode and a hi I hate computers but need e-mail outputs
<Peter_> I get my emails served by an exchange server, with pretty much adds up to I dont get my emails server
<Peter_> *served
<Peter_> Is that a know issue with kmail or is it a known issue with exchange?
<Daskreech> Kmail
<Daskreech> Look at   OPenChange
<Peter_> Im not doing their odd mail protocol, Im doing old school 821/822
<mefisto__> Peter_: btw my video hw is listed in OpenGL section of kinfocenter
<Peter_> openchange isnt reliable for the 2007? exchange server it seems too, for me. and the caveats of dont do this, you might lose all your mail really doesnt work for me
<Peter_> Yep I just noticed. but lshw -c display was kinda to the point
<mefisto__> each plasma widget has a place to set a keyboard shortcut. what does that shortcut trigger?
<Daskreech> mefisto__: Depends on the plasmoid. Might be nothign
<rubasub> hello, any kubuntu whizz people here?
<rubasub> does anyone know anything about moving files to partitions which tell you you have no permission to do so???
<mefisto__> Daskreech: every plasmoid I've tried, it seems to do nothing. but every plasmoid has a place to set a shortcut. it's been bugging me for a while now
<stackhouse> How do you change your hostname on Kubuntu?
<Daskreech> mefisto__: Tehre are a few that use it but since I run without plasma most of the time I'm kinda at a loss as to which use it now
<mefisto__> Daskreech: I take it all back :) I just set one for device notifier, and it pops up the widget just like clicking the icon
<Daskreech> mefisto__: Ah right that was one of them :)
<rubasub> hi does anyone know how to change the permissions on a new partition...I can't sort it :-(
<mefisto__> stackhouse: edit /etc/hostname
<stackhouse> No way to do it through the GUI?
<Daskreech> rubasub: huh?
<Daskreech> Partitions don't have permissions
<rubasub> Hi Daskreech I was tying to move a file onto a new partition and failing...just managed it with mc
<Daskreech> rubasub: oh you mean a newly mounted partition?
<Daskreech> Mount it with a umaskoption
<rubasub> Daskreech I'd mounted it using Mountmanager but couldn't copy things to it...is umaskoption a command?
<mefisto__> rubasub: umask is a mount option. you can see the options in mountmanager by turning on "show default options"
<rubasub> ok thanks mefisto it's all abit of a stretch lol
<mefisto__> rubasub: what type of partition is it?
<rubasub> sda
<rubasub> ext3
<rubasub> mefisto it's mounted but I had to su and open mc before I could move anything to it and it seemed a bit much
<mefisto__> rubasub: in mountmanager, what do you have for "what users can do at this partition"? Read and write? or just read?
<rubasub> mefisto: I'd changed it to read and write
<rubasub> and clicked apply
<Ites|sleep> nn all :w
<mefisto__> rubasub: well assuming mountmanager does what it's supposed to, you'll probably have to unmount and mount it for new settings to take effect
<rubasub> ok thanks
<mefisto__> rubasub: the info is written to the file /etc/fstab if you want to check. the line with the partition should have rw somewhere and not ro
<rubasub> Mefisto: yeah I noticed something like that in a pop up window during the mountmanager settings so I should check!
<Daskreech> rubasub: it gets applied on mount so unmount and remount
<mefisto__> rubasub: also, the files you copied as root will now be owned by root rather than your normal user, so you won't be able to edit them or delete them unless you become root, or change the file's ownership
<mefisto__> rubasub: at least that's how I think it works
<rubasub> Mefisto: your right...it gets complicated
<Daskreech> mefisto__: correct
<Daskreech> rubasub: mount it with user read write options to uncomplicate things :)
<rubasub> Daskreech...I'll try
<nightrid3r> just did a clean install of kubuntu netbook and can't get my usb 3G modem working
#kubuntu 2010-03-07
<nightrid3r> just did a clean install of kubuntu netbook and can't get my usb 3G modem working
<wizkoder> is it supported by linux at all? what does lsusb say?
<nightrid3r> it worked on ubuntu
<nightrid3r> its a huawey e165
<nightrid3r> lsusb finds it and dmesg detects the modem ports
<nightrid3r> i just cant get the NM applet to start my connection
<mefisto__> nightrid3r: you want to use it as a modem?
<nightrid3r> yes
<mefisto__> have you tried with knetworkmanager?
<nightrid3r> yes
<nightrid3r> it doesnt allow to start the connection
<Daskreech> nightrid3r: Gnome-networkmanager?
<Daskreech> nightrid3r: install the gnome networkmanager then
<nightrid3r> i can't install without the connection working :(
<Daskreech> nightrid3r: Ah. Umm how are you here then?
<nightrid3r> same modem on a windows laptop
<Daskreech> nightrid3r: ok download the packages from p.u.c
<nightrid3r> puc ?
<Daskreech> packages.ubuntu.comhttp://
<Daskreech> http://packages.ubuntu.com
<nightrid3r> ok
<nightrid3r> any dependency's i should take care of
<Daskreech> Yes it will mention it on the page
<nightrid3r> ok
<nightrid3r> try that
<Daskreech> launchpad-integration libgtop2-7 libgtop2-common liblaunchpad-integration1
<Daskreech>   whois
<Daskreech> it seems
<luis_> Hello I got problems with my laptop bluetooth: I have an aspire 4520 but the bluetooth doesnt works, the kbluetooth icon is grey
<luis_> whats wrong?
<mefisto__> luis_: my laptop does that when bluetooth is switched off (on the laptop). is there an led to indicate bluetooth hardware is switched on?
<luis_> mefisto__: the bluetooth button, when clicked, just makes the volume bar pop up...
<mefisto__> luis_: is there a switch or key combo to turn bluetooth on/off?
<luis_> nop
<mefisto__> luis_: on the laptop, I mean
<luis_> yes
<luis_> mefisto__: the bluetooth button, when clicked, just makes the volume bar pop up...
<hish> is there any one know what is the good snd-hda-intel for Dell Latitude E5400
<hish> for alsa
<hish> I did try more than one module like dell, dell-m22, dell-bios
<hish> but non of them give me a goof qualtiy sound
<lynxgeeknyc> hello people
<Daskreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<lynxgeeknyc> anyone here in nyc?
<Daskreech> lynxgeeknyc: Umm ?
<lynxgeeknyc> Um Um Um?  :-p
<Daskreech> Any other questions?
<CartoonCat> Hellos. Im having a issue with my card reader (built into laptop)
<CartoonCat> namely, its not seeing my MSPD card
<joshua> does anyone use kmail?
<Daskreech> Guest53601: yes
<Daskreech> CartoonCat: umm ok what have you tried?
<CartoonCat> Daskreech: pluging in the card, and nothing beyond that works (dmesg doesnt say anything)
<CartoonCat> Daskreech: google tells me that the card reader <should> have been compiled into the stock kernel, so, it should be there
<m0ar> Where does the xfce4-terminal house it's config file?
<m0ar> as default
<CartoonCat> ricoh_mmc is listed in a lsmod too, so, again, nost sure what is up
<joshua___> why do i hear sound in my speakers and my headphones?
<Daskreech> CartoonCat: Google can't tell you that. Check the kernel
<Daskreech> m0ar: ~/.config
<CartoonCat> Daskreech: and how can i do that? someone decided not to support /proc/config.gz
<CartoonCat> Daskreech: as i said, the default build that i found for kubuntu says it is, but short of compiling a new kernel myself or access to the config, how to check
<Daskreech> CartoonCat: should it get a /dev device node?
<CartoonCat> Daskreech: ah yes, /dev/mmc and no its not there
<CartoonCat> assuming they kept it as that
<joshua___> why do i hear sound in my speakers and my headphones?
<Daskreech> joshua___: Alsa rules?
<joshua___> what?
<linucks> Hello, I have problems with SKIM/SCIM Japanese Anyth input in Kubuntu 9.10 not working with Open Office but with most other things, can anyone help me diagnose and fix this?
<linucks> anthy*
<Daskreech> using Scim or skim ?
<Daskreech> Scim should work with OO.o
<linucks> I have set up skim.
<Daskreech> honestly SKIM should as well but OO.o is kinda strange sometimes
<linucks> scim works fine in gnome with OO but not kde :/
<linucks> hmm, any idea what I might start checking to see what's wrong?
<linucks> I don't know where to start
<linucks> like, the key command to change does not work in Oo
<linucks> nor will it work by selecting the input method on the icon
<judgen> How do i set the desktop folder to me the entire desktop? I had it that way before, just dont remember how.
<judgen_> figured out
<daskreech> judgen_: Hmm?
<judgen_> where is the theme settings for the taskbar?
<daskreech> in system settings under appearance
<ethana2> Anyone here using Bespin with global menu?
<daharon> Hey guys.  What ftp client are you using in KDE 4?
<daskreech> daharon: Konqueror
<zeko> hi guys, my mobile phone shows up on 'lsusb' but it does not have a mount point, how can i manually mount it?
<Daughain> Whats the edit when going from gnome to kde to get the shutdown option back?
<|sysop|> I put a second video card in my machine and I can see it in size and orientation but everything is greyed out. whats the next step.
<|newbie|> i have lost my volume icon in the panel at the bottom of my desktop can anyone help me get it back?
<ethana2> I just installed kubuntu-desktop and Bespin, but I don't know how to get the xbar plasmoid
<ethana2> somehow I was messing up the package name.  copy and paste seems to have made progress :P
<david> I need help
<Guest40272> how can i see the version of my kubuntu  from terminal?
<Guest40272> the problem is I cant see the youtube videos
<Guest40272> because f the flash plugin
<Guest40272> I try:sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Guest40272> and nothing happend
<Guest40272> some idea?
<Guest40272> please
<lynxgeeknyc> hey there
<lynxgeeknyc> sorry about that
<lynxgeeknyc> who needs help
<Ites|sleep> back to bed :w
<lynxgeeknyc> heh
<lynxgeeknyc> i'm in nyc it's 1am and i'm trying to figure out Asterisk lol
<lynxgeeknyc> yey!
<tweetbox> i just got lucid, what should I know before I screw it up?
<zubin71> hi, right now , im switching workspaces with <ctrl> + f1,f2 etc... id like to use <ctrl><alt><direction-key> to navigate; how do i do that?
<tweetbox> let me see...
<tweetbox> what version u using
<tweetbox> zubin71 what version of linux u running?
<zubin71> tweetbox, karmic
<tweetbox> go to system settings>desktop>Multiple Desktops and go to the shortcut tab. You can make it go to the right and make it ctrl alt >
<zubin71> tweetbox, i dont seem to be having a shortcut tab at all!
<tweetbox> reallly? I'm using lucid, so I have tried as much as i can
<tweetbox> try to find anything that says shortcuts anywhere in "desktop"
<zubin71> tweetbox, thanks a lot for trying anyway... :-)
<zubin71> sure...
<tweetbox> ill brb in 3 min
<tweetbox> i'm back
<lynxgeeknyc> so am i
<lynxgeeknyc> :-p
<lynxgeeknyc> anyone here?
<G_Dog> does any one know how to flash play on 64bit easier
<G_Dog> ?
<kaniini> you may want to rephrase that
<kaniini> you've gpt 64bit system and want to get flash animations play smoother?
<kaniini> *got*
<G_Dog> does any one know how to flash play on 64bit easier ?
<lynxgeeknyc> i don't
<lynxgeeknyc> i don't even know what that is
<lynxgeeknyc> lol
<lynxgeeknyc> i'm trying to figure out Asterisk
<lynxgeeknyc> lol
<gregg> Hi - i'm having HUGE problems controlling my smb mounted folders - right now I can't umount anything, even with -f, and a list over my mounts is showing the mounts several times - this is getting frustrating, and probably the reason my shutdown takes so long time :(
<lynxgeeknyc> hey gregg
<gregg> lynxgeeknyc: hey
<lynxgeeknyc> hmm
<lynxgeeknyc> that is strange
<gregg> lynxgeeknyc: are you here to save me? ;)
<lynxgeeknyc> what version of linux do u have?
<lynxgeeknyc> i will try
<gregg> karmic
<lynxgeeknyc> what foulder are u trying to unmount?
<lynxgeeknyc> exact path
<gregg> let me show you output of my 'umount'
<gregg> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/zBaceFeD
<gregg> sorry, that was 'mount'
<JigBoot>  It is time to put those Haitian jigaboos in their place!  No matter how many times the civilized world donates money, opens schools, rebuilds their nation, and holds their little monkey paws, the damn niggers can never get it right.  They never will!  The same goes for New Orleans!  Cancun in Mexico suffered few fatalities after their major hurricane, and the rebuilding is already completed.  Wha
<JigBoot>  t have the niggers in New Orleans done? If you are sick of this, join Chimpout Forum!  http://www.chimpout.com/forum  We welcome all races except for NIGGGGGGGERS!  We are not white supremacists, just negro inferiorists! http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<FloodBotK1> JigBoot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lynxgeeknyc> damn.. he sh should get kicked
<lynxgeeknyc> so gregg
<gregg> yes?
<lynxgeeknyc> what u can do is get a GUI util
<lynxgeeknyc> nautilus-share
<gregg> oki
<gregg> ummm, in kubutu??
<lynxgeeknyc> supports all
<lynxgeeknyc> linux
<lynxgeeknyc> why are u using this anyways?
<gregg> what do you mean by "this"?
<lynxgeeknyc> Samba
<lynxgeeknyc> right?
<gregg> right
<gregg> using it to share files from my server to all my machines
<gregg> it's my media server
<gregg> is there a better alternative?
<lynxgeeknyc> yes
<lynxgeeknyc> SSH
<lynxgeeknyc> File Server
<lynxgeeknyc> or VNX
<lynxgeeknyc> VNC
<lynxgeeknyc> VNC is the best alternative actually
<lynxgeeknyc> lol
<gregg> ?
<lynxgeeknyc> I mean VPN
<gregg> was gonna say.. lol
<lynxgeeknyc> Virtual Private Network
<lynxgeeknyc> i know lol sorry
<lynxgeeknyc> late
<lynxgeeknyc> brain fried
<FloodBotK1> lynxgeeknyc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gregg> what's the easiest? ;)
<lynxgeeknyc> VPN in the long run
<lynxgeeknyc> u can connect to a VPN from anywhere and share files. Even outside network
<lynxgeeknyc> Files, Printers, etc
<gregg> well i don't NEED that, but as long as i can get rw access from my laptop to my server than i'm ok
<lynxgeeknyc> yeah
<lynxgeeknyc> you can do all of that
<gregg> ok - i'll searching now
<pteague> i love these dependencies... i'm wanting to install k3b and have no need for mysql-server-core-5.1 on a particular box... however, k3b -> kdebase-workspace-bin -> plasma-widgets-workspace -> akonadi-server -> mysql-server-core-5.1 ...  really? must i?
<lynxgeeknyc> no way
<lynxgeeknyc> u don't need it
<lynxgeeknyc> oh wait
<lynxgeeknyc> actually i think certain functions require mysql
<gregg> lynxgeeknyc: still not sure how to clean up my samba problems though
<lynxgeeknyc> nautilus-share   ...  get that
<lynxgeeknyc> see if it will help
<pteague> akonadi-server depends on mysql-server-core-5.1 & akonadi-server is a pim, but i have no interest in using akonadi
<lynxgeeknyc> sudo apt-get install nautilus-share
<gregg> lynxgeeknyc: not gonna do it - it wants me to install gnome
<gregg> "dependencies"
<lynxgeeknyc> ohh.. what do u have now
<lynxgeeknyc> KDE?
<gregg> yes
<pteague> this particular box is accessing a mysql server *remotely* there's no reason for a local mysql server
<lynxgeeknyc> hmmm..  I use gnome.. lol
<gregg> than what are you doing in the kubuntu channel? ;)
<lynxgeeknyc> smarter people lol
<lynxgeeknyc> where are you located btw?
<gregg> denmark
<lynxgeeknyc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<lynxgeeknyc> try this
<lynxgeeknyc> nice
<lynxgeeknyc> american internet sucks lately
<lynxgeeknyc> for instance, my ISP blocks Port 80 and 21 lol
<lynxgeeknyc> unless I pay a lot of money
<lynxgeeknyc> wow. this is sooo cool
<lynxgeeknyc> lol
<lynxgeeknyc> i have been using my screen name for quiet some time now and still haven't played around with Lynx.. I just downloaded it and playing with it now. I think Lynx is awesome for SEO
<i-637> mm
<naught101_> Every time my computer goes to sleep (suspend to ram), it wakes up, and then immediately sleeps again, but only once.
<naught101_> It's not critically annoying, since the second sleep/wake cycle is pretty quick, but does anyone know what might be causing this, or how I might fix it?
<Peace-> :)
<Peace-> Hi
<bdizzle> hi
<bdizzle> I was wondering if someone could help me unlock the add / remove programs, I did something in terminal that managed to wipe firefox and flash
<bdizzle> I got firefox back, minus the bookmarks (sad day)
<bdizzle> but it gets stuck on the flash process
<Peace-> well ...
<Peace-> so .. your flash videos can be played well?
<bdizzle> no, I managed to uninstall the plugin and flash in general somehow
<Peace-> mm
<bdizzle> now I can't unlock anything to be able to uninstall the messed up download to reinstall the new one
<Peace-> bill_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Peace-> bdizzle:  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<bdizzle> right now I'm getting:  debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<bdizzle> when trying sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Peace-> bdizzle: close every window less of course the IRC window
<bdizzle> ok
<Peace-> bdizzle: then... try to open a terminal
<Peace-> and type
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Peace-> if you get the same message you should consider the easier way ... reboot
<Peace-> and then...
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<bdizzle> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Peace-> if you don't want reboot ....
<Peace-> bdizzle: mmm
<Peace-> that is bad
<bdizzle> basically I'm locked out
<Peace-> what did you do before?
<bdizzle> had a really slow internet connection, and managed to close out the terminal at about 1% (it had taken 10 minutes to get that far) under sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Peace-> ok
<bipolar> bdizzle: what else does the error message say?
<Peace-> bdizzle:  sudo apt-get  install -f
<bdizzle> is there a place to post it so that it doesn't spam?
<bdizzle> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<bdizzle> Setting up flashplugin-installer (10.0.45.2ubuntu0.9.04.1) ...
<bdizzle> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<Peace-> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bdizzle> thanks/
<Peace-> bipolar: i think he should reboot
<Peace-> bipolar: easier way
<Peace-> sad but easy
<bdizzle> tried that once, didn't work
<bipolar> yeah. that would be the easy way.
<bdizzle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/390193/
<bipolar> well then.. forget that :P
<bdizzle> tried deleting the lock file
<bdizzle> it only came back
<Peace-> bdizzle:  sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-installer
<bdizzle> okay, hold on
<bipolar> bdizzle: try running "fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat"
<bipolar> maybe we could see if a proc has that file open
<bdizzle> I think that may have worked
<bdizzle> the apt-get remove
<Peace-> bdizzle:  then ....  sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<Peace-> bdizzle: so after that  ....  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Peace-> that should fix it
<bdizzle> ugh
<bdizzle> is there a way to purge the file and any partial installs?
<Peace-> sudo apt-get remove --purge
<bdizzle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/390195/
<Peace-> sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename
<Peace-> bdizzle: have you reboot ?
<bdizzle> I was able to get the non-free
<Peace-> ed
<bdizzle> but the flashplugin-installer is giving issues
<bdizzle> not recently, I did do that before
<Peace-> reboot please
<bdizzle> k, brb
<bdizzle> I forgot how quickly sudo reboot worked
<Peace-> ...
<Peace-> ok
<bdizzle> okay, so now try to install?
<Peace->  bdizzle: now try to do:  sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-installer  flashplugin-nonfree
<Peace-> then
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<bdizzle> okay, its running now
<Peace-> well :)
<bdizzle> sadly going to take a while, I think the school put a bandwidth cap for 24 hours on me, something about taking a day off and trying to catch up on hulul
<bdizzle> *hulu
<Peace-> you didn't need to reboot like said from bipolar there was a way...
<Peace-> but.. well reboot was fastest
<bdizzle> yeah, I think the bandwidth hates me. Its claiming it will take two hours to download 3.8 MB
<luis_> I need help kubuntu: I upgraded to KDE 4.4, but it had an error and after login it had a black screen. I entered secure mode and restored the packages, but now i have a desktop mounted over the other!
<Peace-> luis_: mm
<Peace-> luis_: could you explain better ?
<Peace-> i mean a desktop mounte over the other?
<Peace-> anyway ...
<Peace-> luis_: you could try this sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bdizzle> Peace-: I think its working, its just going to take all night for some reason to download
<Peace-> bdizzle: well
<bdizzle> but hopefully it will work
<Peace-> i should
<Peace-> it
<bdizzle> cool, thanks so much for your help, this almost seemed like something basic that I manged to forget
<bdizzle> typically I stay out of command line unless I have to use it for something
<Peace-> basically one installation istance was in background ... and linux allows only 1 installation istance
<bdizzle> yeah
<bdizzle> hmm, I keep getting "partial content" downloads
<bdizzle> is there a way to stop it and purge what has been downloaded so far?
<bdizzle> then have it install via the gui?
<Peace->  /var/cache/apt/archives/ here there are all debian packages
<neo_matrix> Hi
<bdizzle> okay
<neo_matrix>  Hi
<snow_usa> hi
<snow_usa> is there a live CD for kubuntu ?
<ghostcube> sure www.kubuntu.org downloads
<snow_usa> ghostcube, no, liveCD, run on RAM
<snow_usa> not touch harddisk
<Tm_T> snow_usa: yes, basic kubuntu cd runs as livecd
<Peace-> desktop version is a live cd
<Peace-> alternate no
<Peace-> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/karmic/
<paolinuz> :)
<HunterFett> hey folks. I was told I ought to check out pulse audio to resolve my sound issues. However, adding that package tells me it needs to remove libsdl1.2debian-alsa. If I click okay, it tells me it's going to also remove what looks like my entire linux installation. What to do?
<HunterFett> Anyone?
<HunterFett> I was told I ought to check out pulse audio to resolve my sound issues. However, adding that package tells me it needs to remove libsdl1.2debian-alsa. If I click okay, it tells me it's going to also remove what looks like my entire linux installation. What to do?
<ghostcube> HunterFett: hmm pulsedauio shoudlnt be needed for working sound
<ghostcube> what problems do you have
<oriol> hi
<oriol> i use kubuntu, when i try to eliminate large amount of files the trash its get full very soon, it's possible to eliminate a file without sending it to trash ?
<oriol> in kubuntu ?
<ghostcube> ctrl + entf
<ghostcube> should just delete it
<ghostcube> *del
<ghostcube> :)
<oriol> entf ?
<oriol> what key is that
<ghostcube> del
<oriol> ok
<ghostcube> i have a german keyboard sorry
<ghostcube> and you can set in dolphon options the setting to show delete in the context menu for an file
<ghostcube> not only move to trash
<Ites> I messed something up, that desktop window, I minimalized it to system tray. I deleted that then, I hoped it would come back to the way it was before but now it's gone, how can i make it appear again? :s
<ghostcube> Ites: its an miniprogram show folder :)
<ghostcube> just add it do the desktop again
<Ites> where? :p
<ghostcube> you see the cashew in the right corner
<ghostcube> click it and use add miniprogram
<ghostcube> or widget
<ghostcube> whats it in english kde :s
<Dolphine> Hello! Amarok wont play my music, got Kubuntu 9.10
<ghostcube> other media players play music ?
<Dolphine> ghostcube: yes
<Dolphine> ghostcube: atleast vlc
<ghostcube> mp3 ?
<Dolphine> ghostcube: yes
<Dolphine> ghostcube: I'm new to KDE
<Ites> wel no ghostcube when i do that I have a button to click to return to Desktop. But there was also an apart window where i could see files i dl'd to dekstop, and it's not the same...
<ghostcube> Ites: if you look at the widgets there is an widget for displaying any folder you want on youre workspace
<ghostcube> it shows files of desktop or what you want
<Dolphine> ghostcube: i've already fixt it :)
<Ites> yes I'm looking at that ghostcube, but it's not the show dekstop
<ghostcube> Dolphine: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Ites> im looking
<ghostcube> Dolphine: oh ok
<Ites> gonna retsart KDE
<Ites> brb
<ghostcube> Ites: hmm i dont have an english kde aand iam not on kde right now :)
<boesmans> hmm no it's gone -_-
<reanimation> hello linux
<reanimation> #ubuntu
<|sysop|> I have a weird one. my swap wont mount on boot. but if I use swapon it works fine.
<|sysop|> I tried using mount manager to rewrite my fstab and now everything has uuids but still if I swapoff the swap partition and do a mount -a and then do a top its not mounted. but if I do a swapon again it works fine.
<|sysop|> this didnt happen till after I moved my installation to a new hdd. and changed the swap size from 6 to 10 gig.
<|sysop|> is 10 gig too big?
<|sysop|> but swapon forces it?
<vishal> i am having a lot of issues with pulseaudio ... i am on ubuntu 9.10 (karmic).....system freezes, hangs, auto is garbled ...etc etc..........any one has any pointers for help?
<vishal> i am having a lot of issues with pulseaudio ... i am on kubuntu 9.10 (karmic).....system freezes, hangs, auto is garbled ...etc etc..........any one has any pointers for help?
<boesmans> can i, instead of amsg, using another command to send a msg to all channels of server i'm currently on?
<pascalFR> !pxe
<vishal> i am having a lot of issues with pulseaudio ... i am on kubuntu 9.10 (karmic).....system freezes, hangs, auto is garbled ...etc etc..........any one has any pointers for help?
<pascalFR> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ubuntu> Hello
<ubuntu> I am new here
<ubuntu> :)
<ghostcube> hi ubuntu :)
<ubuntu> Hey
<ubuntu> Thank GOODNESS someone TALKS
<ubuntu> :)
<ubuntu> Actually i am new to LInux:$
<ghostcube> :)
<robin0800> ubuntu: youv'e not ssked a question yet
<ubuntu> HOw are you
<ubuntu> Well, WHat is this a chatroom or ?
<ubuntu> WHat reallyW
<ubuntu> Will anyone tell m
<ubuntu> me
<ghostcube> ubuntu: its a support channel chat is in offtopic
<ghostcube> #kubuntu-offtopic
<ubuntu> Oh thats nice i just downloaded it hhhhhhhhhh
<ubuntu> Okay so will anyone tell me WHAT'S THE BEST MSN FOR UBUNTU ? I am using emesen
<ubuntu> Everyone sleeping ?
<ghostcube> hmm most its sunday :)
<ubuntu> hahah
<ubuntu> Well here its not a holiday on sunday !
<ubuntu> Where are you from ?
<ghostcube> germany :)
<ubuntu> Ohh
<ubuntu> Really far
<ubuntu> You there ?
<ubuntu> WILL ANYON
<ubuntu> HELP ME ?
<FloodBotK1> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu> Okay cool !
<ubuntu> Tell me
<ubuntu> PLEASE
<ubuntu> HOw can i install windows live messenger ?
<ubuntu> on this ubuntu
<machot> you can with wine, but Kopete is better for this
<ubuntu> I mean messenger ? yeah so WINE and Kopete ? they are good ?
<ubuntu> I am using Emese
<ubuntu> Thanks its downloading :)
<machot> wine need you for installing wlm, but kopete is a nativ kde messenger client
<ubuntu> Ohh
<ubuntu> So after installing wine ? i can install the wlm.exe on ubuntu /
<ubuntu> ?
<machot> yep
<zeko> hi guys, how can i enable the shut down option in kubuntu
<zeko> that is , i installed kde onto ubuntu
<ubuntu> Thanks a lot :)
<ubuntu> I am new to it so thanks a lot really :)
<ubuntu> What's Kubuntu ?
<Kyril> Has anybody besides me noticed that PolicyKit does not work after update to KDE SC 4.4.1?
<zeko> ubuntu: ubuntu + kde
<ubuntu> And what is KDE ?
<ubuntu> Known as
<ubuntu> ?
<zeko> ubuntu: i think Kool Desktop Environment
<ubuntu> There is WINE BETA RELEASED and which should i install ?
<ubuntu> OH um interesting
<Oxymoron> How to fix video issue with 4.4.1?
<ubuntu> Can i know a better video player for VOB formats mosty DVD like Wndows got K lite /
<robin0800> ubuntu: vlc?
<ubuntu> Yeah right Robin
<ubuntu> Actually i am installing programs and looking what cani really install in Ubuntu
<ubuntu> But is there any chance to install programs of windows ? on ubntu
<ubuntu> Thanks for the Kopete MACHOT
<robin0800> ubuntu: well vlc plays most files as far as I know
<ubuntu> Yeah that's right
<ubuntu> Lemme get that :$
<ubuntu> Is there any patch for Kopete ? or something
<ubuntu> Any help
<pascalFR> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<ubuntu> How to install windows live messenger after installing WINE ?
<shadeslayer> ubuntu: why do you need Live messenger? just use kopete?
<k4hdfg> in ubuntu there is generally a replacement program for every windows program
<shadeslayer> ubuntu: youll find this very helpful : http://www.osalt.com/
<shadeslayer> Open Source as a Alternative,its a site which lists closed source alternatives ;)
<ubuntu> Oh thanks K4 :)
<snow_usa> strange
<snow_usa> very strange
<snow_usa> I changed the hwadress !!!
<ubuntu> WHat are you saying dude
<snow_usa> I changed the hwaddress by editing in /etc/networking/interfaces ; => /etc/init.d/network restart ;
<snow_usa> then, I can not come back to my original HWaddress
<ubuntu> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<snow_usa> I have already removed the line I added to /etc/networking/interfaces ; and restart the network
<snow_usa> but the HWAddress doesnt' come back !
<ubuntu> Okay listen i am new here its my first day, PLease ask anyone else :)
<ubuntu> STRANGE HHHHHHHHH
<ubuntu> BRB after a restat
<ubuntu> restart
<FloodBotK1> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lars_> .
<SaiNumeri> yo!
<SaiNumeri> need some help figuring out how to rip a dvd, iffin someone knows how to do such a thing
<Peace-> SaiNumeri: of course
<Peace-> SaiNumeri: italian ?
<SaiNumeri> do i speak italian? no, sorry...
<SaiNumeri> i could use google translate though
<SaiNumeri> lol
<Peace-> SaiNumeri: no no i thiked you were italian
<SaiNumeri> ah
<Peace-> thinked
<SaiNumeri> USA
<Peace-> well there is a lots of software to do that
<Peace-> for example k3b
<SaiNumeri> right, kubuntu came with that
<SaiNumeri> and ive downloaded DVD::Rip
<SaiNumeri> but thats confusing as i'll get at
<rogue780> I'm mainly familiar with ubuntu but I've decided to move to kubuntu...what, if anything, should I know that will help me with the transition?
<Peace-> SaiNumeri: screenshot working
<Peace-> SaiNumeri: http://imagebin.ca/view/YnXqVl0.html
<Peace-> rogue780: my blog ? xD
<Peace-> rogue780: you can find a lots of stuff here they are my "notes" http://imagebin.ca/view/YnXqVl0.html
<Peace-> rogue780: sorry was this one http://nowardev.wordpress.com/
<rogue780> Peace-: thanks. i'm starting to read it now
<Peace-> rogue780: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/gnome2kde/
<SaiNumeri> Peace-: ok, so i opened up k3b and tried to do what you illustrated in that screenshot, but the same menu didnt pop up. possibly an update issue?
<Peace-> SaiNumeri: mmm wait thinking
<SaiNumeri> Peace-:  also, last night when i tried to rip with k3b it kept throwing up error messages
<SaiNumeri> righto
<Peace-> rogue780: and this one http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/06/05/top-application-free-software/
<Peace-> SaiNumeri: omg that is a bad issue then
<Peace-> SaiNumeri: maybe you should try another ripper
<Peace-> but k3b should work very well
<Peace-> anyway i have to remmeber the onther software
<SaiNumeri> Peace-: tried dvd::rip too, same issue. and toggen<or whatever the hell its called>
<Peace-> mmm
<SaiNumeri> indeed
<Peace-> looks like you have a messed up system
<SaiNumeri> oh boy....
<Peace-> *i think*
<SaiNumeri> know any way i could diagnose? <<<<windows spoiled
<SaiNumeri> heh, cool, we have the same dvd drive, i think
<SaiNumeri> matshida dvd-ram uj-8505
<SaiNumeri> or is that some code that i just dont know....
<Peace-> yea i have a mashita
<Peace-> or whatever
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<SaiNumeri> morning to ya
<robin0800> BluesKaj: afternoon
<BluesKaj> hi robin0800
<Peace-> SaiNumeri: http://linuxappfinder.com/
<Peace-> should help you
<SaiNumeri> mmkay
<SaiNumeri> ill check it out
<SaiNumeri> tyty, bbiab
<Peace-> SaiNumeri: should sstart with k9
<SaiNumeri> ok
<Peace-> SaiNumeri: k9copy should be
<SaiNumeri> Peace-: downloading k9copy atm
<SaiNumeri> i wonder if its a dvd drive issue...
<SaiNumeri> it works with my cd's though
<Peace-> SaiNumeri: dunno man
<SaiNumeri> Peace-: ok, so i have k9copy up and running, and im looking at the title tree. i'm assuming that the largest file is the actual movie.
<Peace-> i guess yea
<SaiNumeri> ok, well i guess i'll try it and see what happens
<SaiNumeri> ty again btw
<devurandom> Hi!
<SaiNumeri> yay, working so far
<SaiNumeri> HOWDY!
<devurandom> Can someone please tell me the output of "dpkg --search /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/oxygen-air"?
<devurandom> I am running Kubuntu 9.10 + KDE 4.4 and apparently the kdm themes got lost...
<devurandom> The only dir I have is /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/ethais...
<devurandom> And kdm refuses to start: ~"the design file /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/oxygen-air cannot be opened".
<BluesKaj> devurandom, try  /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/default just to get kdm up and running
<devurandom> BluesKaj: How shall I "try" that?
<devurandom> symlink?
<BluesKaj> devurandom, in the terminal,  sudo /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/default restart
<devurandom> ???
<devurandom> That directory does not even exist... And how shall a directory ever be executed?
<robin0800> devurandom: ctrl alt f1 for tty prompt
<devurandom> I know how to get to a VT... I just dont know how to get that theme directory...
<devurandom> Or how to get kdm to use a different theme.
<robin0800> devurandom: try startx
<devurandom> That will start an x session as the user I am logged in, not?
<Aison> hello, it's a littlebit ot, but here my question: I installed eclipse, I installed tomcat, inside eclipse I installed these WebDevelopmentTools
<BluesKaj> devurandom, drop to a TTY , sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<devurandom> BluesKaj: That produces the abovementioned error message.
<Aison> but under Preferences -> Server -> Runtime  I cant select tomcat apache
<devurandom> BluesKaj: And kdm refuses to start...
<BluesKaj> well, i would worry about themes right , I'd try to get kdm working
<BluesKaj> wouldn't
<devurandom> BluesKaj: KDM does not start because there is no theme it can use...
<devurandom> There is simply *nothing*...
<devurandom> So it is apparently unable to show "nothing".
<BluesKaj> devurandom, there's a default theme
<robin0800> devurandom: does start x work
<BluesKaj> startx
<devurandom> BluesKaj: Named "default"? Then not.
<devurandom> robin0800: No, doesnt, complains that module "i810" is not available.
<devurandom> But kdm start at least shows me a dialog box, so it cant be that bad.
<HandyGandy> koala here. Running kde 4.4. Something weird has happened.  I rebooted. Lost my pager on the bottom panel. Got it back. The thing is I have a right panel, before windows could be moved under, but when I maximized the window did not go under. Now windows can go under but when I maximise the windows use full screen. including under the right panel. How do I reset this?
<devurandom> I even reinstalled kdm, still nothing...
<Peace-> devurandom: what's the problem
<devurandom> Peace-: kdm refuses to start, shows ~"the design file /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/oxygen-air cannot be opened" in a dialog box right after x started.
<Peace-> mmm sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<SaiNumeri> wow... tried ripping and my computer just slowed to the speed of smell...
<devurandom> Peace-: Further, there are no themes installed, besides "ethai".
<SaiNumeri> need....more.............ram.............................
<Peace-> devurandom: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<devurandom> Yes, trying that right now.
<devurandom> Issue is that this tries to install network-manager, while I want wicd...
<devurandom> I'll accept for now and hope it brings the missing files...
<SaiNumeri> Peace-: thanks for the help earlier, im out
<Peace-> SaiNumeri: bye
<devurandom> Peace-: The themes are still missing.
<Peace-> wai t a second
<devurandom> kdm start still complains.
<Peace-> i will search
<devurandom> Peace-: Thanks.
<devurandom> Maybe dpkg --search /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/oxygen-air can already help me.
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install oxygen-icon-theme-complete
<schultza> What do I find the Repositories for Handbrake and Skype?
<schultza> Where, not what
<Peace-> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<schultza> Thank you.
<devurandom> Peace-: No, still missing any theme but "ethais".
<devurandom> dpkg -L says oxygen-icon-theme-complete contains /usr/share/doc/....
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> oxygen-icon-theme ?
<devurandom> is installed
<Peace-> o wow
<Peace-> thinkin
<devurandom> trying to reinstall it now...
<BluesKaj> devurandom, about the network manager , you can install wicd and when doing so nm will be disabled
<devurandom> Yes, did that. Thanks for the tip anyway. :)
<devurandom> Peace-: I think it's a bug in some package...
<BluesKaj> good
<devurandom> So probably a dev has to deal with it.
<Peace-> devurandom: well i think it's not
<devurandom> How come? :)
<devurandom> Peace-: What did dpkg --search say whom /usr/share.../oxygen-air belongs to?
<devurandom> Peace-: Are you also using the kubuntu-ppa with KDE 4.4.1?
<schultza> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<lacysinx>  i have a quick question  how do i see my hardrive on my computer  when i installed Ubuntu it was able to see my 500g  but Kubuntu isn't ?
<Peace-> i am using devurandom backports.
<Peace-> i am using devurandom backports. devurandom and not kubuntu ppa
<schultza> Ok. Not the info I was looking for...
<devurandom> Peace-: "devurandom backports"?
<devurandom> My PPA contains no Ubuntu packages...
<pascalFR> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<Peace-> devurandom: i use backports and stop
<Peace-> and i have kde 4.4.2
<devurandom> Ah, ok.
<lacysinx> umm....
<Peace-> and i have kde 4.4.1
<devurandom> On Karmic?
<Peace-> yes
<devurandom> Hm, maybe I messed something up...
<lacysinx> i guess no one can answer my question lol
<devurandom> Hm, it seems as if I am not using the PPA either...
<pascalFR> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<devurandom> Ah, there is a .d directory.
<BluesKaj> schultza, sudo fdisk -l , but you can also see your partitions with kde partion manager or gparted
<lacysinx>  is there a  help channel ?
<pascalFR> !partition | lacysinx
<ubottu> lacysinx: please see above
 * schultza is still looking for Google and Handbrake repositories for 9.10 Kubuntu.
<BluesKaj> err lacysinx, sudo fdisk -l , but you can also see your partitions with kde partition manager or gparted
<BluesKaj> schultza, try medibuntu
<pascalFR> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<BluesKaj> for handbrake
<devurandom> Hm, how do I downgrade packages?
<lacysinx>  ok so i need to mount the drive then ?
<devurandom> Hm, the channel topic disagrees with Peace-... " KDE SC 4.4 in the Kubuntu Backports PPA: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4 "
<pascalFR> lacysinx: what disk are your talking about ?  a second drive ?
<lacysinx> yes i have a 1t drive which has kubuntu installed and a 500g
<pascalFR> lacysinx: ok  how is the 500g connected to the box?
<lacysinx> yes
<lacysinx> sata ?
<pascalFR> lacysinx: ok internal  not a usb disk
<lacysinx>  the only thing i know is  when i installed ubuntu 9.10 it was able to see the 500g  but not kubuntu
<lacysinx> correct
<pascalFR> lacysinx: ok first install a partition manager
<pascalFR> !partitionmanager | lacysinx
<ubottu> lacysinx: PartitionManager is a !KDE !GUI partitioning program. Use !KPackageKit, !Adept or !Synaptic to install or type « sudo apt-get install partitionmanager » in a !terminal
<lacysinx> ok its done now what
<schultza> !handbrake
<ubottu> handbrake is a an open-source, GPL-licensed, multiplatform, multithreaded video transcoder, available for MacOS X, Linux and Windows. - http://handbrake.fr
<lacysinx> brb
<lacysinx>  thanks
<tom_> hi all
<schultza> Later. Thank you.
<Fieldy> hello, I am using Jaunty. I used the little network management app (I don't know what it's called) to set up a custom ethernet connection with custom DNS servers and so on (the DHCP server in my router sucks, short story). When i set up that custom connection, I did check connect automatically. The thing is when I power up or resume from sleep, the connection settings go back to Auto eth0, which does not have the settings I want. I have to r
<Fieldy> ight click and choose my custom connection every time. how can I get it to use mine all of the time? Auto eth0 is not listed anywhere, thus I can't delete it.
<FloodBotK1> Fieldy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fieldy> I didn't, i pressed enter once. I didn't think it was that long. sorry.
<lacysinx> pascalFR
<lacysinx> ok my question is  this on my second drive which has windows im just trying to access that drive from Kubuntu
<pascalFR> lacysinx: ok
<lacysinx>  i dont wanna  partion the drive i just access it
<pascalFR> then you have to add en entry in fstab for this partition
<pascalFR> lacysinx: do you to have permanent access to it ?
<lacysinx>  i dunno how can i tell
<pascalFR> lacysinx: the partitionner shows you the partition name
<pascalFR> lacysinx:  first go to superuser shell
<pascalFR> lacysinx: in konsole   sudo -i
<lacysinx> ok 1 sec
<lacysinx> ok im in
<pascalFR> lacysinx:  copy the fstab  in case you do something wrong:   cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.org
<lacysinx>  do i pass that
<lacysinx> paste that  is
<pascalFR> yes
<lacysinx> ok done
<pascalFR> lacysinx: create a directory to mount the windows partition
<pascalFR> lacysinx:   mkdir /mnt/windows
<lacysinx> i paste that in term  right
<pascalFR> yes
<lacysinx> done
<pascalFR> lacysinx:    ls -l /mnt/windows
<lacysinx> total 0
<pascalFR> lacysinx:    ls -ld /mnt/windows
<pascalFR> sorry
<pascalFR> :)
<lacysinx> 4096 2010-03-07 11:05 /mnt/windows
<pascalFR> the begining is missing :)
<lacysinx> its there
<pascalFR> drwxrwxrwx 10 pascal pascal 4096 2009-11-03 08:39 /mnt/windows
<pascalFR> is mine
<pascalFR> lacysinx: ?
<metellius> I am going to file a bug on kdm terminating the current session without warning when the package is updated, but I'm using the kubuntu ppa to get kde 4.4, so I'm not sure where to report the bug. does anyone know?
<iRenegade> may i ask, how do you get java jre on kubuntu?
<res> Buenas deseo ir al irc en Español UBuntu
<pascalFR> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<pascalFR> !es | es
<ubottu> es: please see above
<dolio> Is anyone using the 4.4 ppa packages? And if so, are they, perchance, causing xorg to use 100% CPU followed by the system hard locking during KDE login? :)
<pascalFR> yes  no proble here
<pascalFR> 4.4.1
<pascalFR> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
 * pandamonium is flabbergasted
<pandamonium> my GUI has gone. disappeared. won't come back :(
<lacysinx> i have a question im useing usb speakers  but i have no sound ?
<lacysinx> hello?
<robas> good day to all
<spirov92_> hi there. I want to try kubuntu, but it seems the normal download is going to take all day. is there a torent somewhere?
<robas> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/8.10/
<robas> Torrents are at the bottom.
<boesmans> cya alllllllllllllllllll
<lacysinx> can someone help me with a  sound problem  im useing usb device
<lacysinx> usb speakers
<spirov92_> robas: thanks
<robas> np
<robas> any toughbook cf 28 touchscreen users over there?
<stiive> kubuntu lucid lynx is pretty hot
<kubuntu_girl> hello
<kubuntu_girl> i'm in the kubuntu community? right?
<kubuntu_girl> salut
<mfraz74> hello
<sat> ubutnu fr svp????
<sat> ubutnu pour les français je vous prie merci
<robas> kugirl hi
<sat> hi robas
<sat> qlq parle le français??
<robas> negative
<sat> qlq'un parle le français??
<robas> Im ussing the most popular language in the world..... yes thats bad english :D
<BluesKaj> !fr | sat
<ubottu> sat: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<robas> english or lithuanian?
<sat> french
<sat> merci ubottu
<jonathan_> hello how do i enable nvidia drivers on a clean install kubuntu 9.10
<chrisss> hi
<jonathan_> hello
<chrisss> i need help converting a ps file to pdf using ps2pdf
<chrisss> ps2pdf only converts the lower left corner to pdf
<jessi90> hello  all
<jonathan_> hello
<robas> hello
<jonathan_> can anyone help me enable nvidia driver in a clean install?
<BluesKaj> which nvidia card , jonathan_ ?
<jonathan_> 8600
<jonathan_> mobile
<jessi90> I do not succeed to insert the codec w32codes in kubuntu, does not appear not even in kpackgekit
<BluesKaj> on karmic?
<jonathan_> i think last time it just popped up saying do you which to uses these drivers... yeah karmic
<BluesKaj> w32codecs, jessi90
<jessi90> yes
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | jessi90
<ubottu> jessi90: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jessi90> because I do not see the rows grandfathers, solo the voice
<robas> might help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1149184
<jessi90> BluesKaj: how I must make?
<jessi90> BluesKaj:  I type then on   free software   and .......  ?
<BluesKaj> jessi90, just follow the instructions , they are very clear
<jonathan_> so what do i have to do?
<BluesKaj> jonathan_, do you see the hardware drivers in kmenu/system?
<jessi90> BluesKaj:   Browse through the lists of packages:   karmic.hardy intrepid ??
<jonathan_> ok
<jonathan_> yay! thank you my good fellow
<jessi90> I use kubuntu
<BluesKaj> jessi90, whatever kubuntu you have installed , use that.
<BluesKaj> jessi90, in the terminal , do this : lsb_release -a ..that will tell you which version of kubuntu you have installed
<jonathan_> what email client is everyone using these days?
<lalalol> hi, if i add the ppa for KCE SC 4.4.1, will i get auto-updates for versions later than 4.4.1 such as 4.4.2 and onwards?
<jonathan_> still thunderbird
<jonathan_> ?
<lalalol> someone?
<lalalol> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<lalalol> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.3 is the latest major release of the KDE Software Compilation. Packages can be found at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.4 - KDE SC 4.4 Beta1 packages for !karmic are available here http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4-beta-1 - Support in #kubuntu
<lalalol> ok, so this is the right channel
<jonathan_> lol
<lalalol> so who knows?
<chx> is it possible to use gestures (like opera does) that are only specific button combinations? Click middle, keep it pressed press left , release all == back.
<jessi90>  lsb_release -a
<jessi90> I do not see the films .avi, only the voice the screen is black thing I must make?
<jessi90> I do not see the films .avi, only the voice the screen is black thing I must make?
<AltrortlA> knetworkmanager tells me device eth0 device unmanaged... internet connection belong to a lan. But I can't surf in internet and knetworkmanager remains as a green globe. What sould i do?
<VonVon> Hello where in kubuntu can I define shortcuts?
<binarylooks> VonVon: one possibility: open two dolphins side by side and drag your file to be linked from one location to the next
<binarylooks> VonVon: a popup will show with "move, copy and lilnk" options
<VonVon> binarylooks: yeah I've already found it but thank you anyway
<binarylooks> VonVon: np
<Schenker> the kubuntu's cd brings kde4.4, right?
<ubuntu> :)
<Schenker> ?
<ubuntu> um
<ubuntu> Nothing
<ubuntu> New here !
<Schenker> ubuntu: welcome ;)
<binarylooks> Schenker: current lucid yes, but karmic not
<binarylooks> Schenker: but lucid is in production, so no final release yet
<ubuntu> Can i know whats the latest Ubuntu released ?
<ubuntu> I'm on the one released last year
<binarylooks> ubuntu: karmic (9.10)
<ubuntu> Thanks
<ubuntu> Wait
<binarylooks> 9 means 2009 and 10 means october
<binarylooks> next one will be 10.4
<ubuntu> You are using Ubuntu 9.10
<ubuntu>                 - the Karmic Koala - released in October 2009 and supported until April 2011.
<ubuntu> 	
<ubuntu> This ?
<FloodBotK1> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu> Oh i see
<binarylooks> yep
<ubuntu> When ? will it be
<Schenker> binarylooks: ah ok
<binarylooks> ubuntu: i like living on the edge. am using a development version of 10.4
<remur_030> !seen tpearson
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<ubuntu> hhhhhhhh
<remur_030> hmm, hey guys, anybody know how to reach tpearson?
<ubuntu> What does it means supported untill 2011 ?
<ubuntu> Do i have to install the new one then or whats that really
<binarylooks> ubuntu: it means here will be security updates for it, there is a nice explanation on the wiki. let me look
<poseidon> ubuntu, it means updates will be made by cononical until 2011
<ubuntu> Yeah i got it now :)
<ubuntu> All right, So what's the difference between RED HAT Ubuntu and Mandriva ? I'm a beginner
<poseidon> Anyone know what version of kde is supposed to be bundled with 10.04?
<binarylooks> poseidon: whatever will be out when lucid releases
<binarylooks> poseidon: probably 4.4.2
<poseidon> k, thanks
<binarylooks> poseidon: then there will be updates during the lucid lifecycle
<poseidon> I'm going to go ahead and install the alpha 3 build now :)
<binarylooks> ubuntu: the differences become less every year.
<ubuntu> Why is that ?
<ubuntu> I mean the same with windows these days !
<binarylooks> ubuntu: its mostly behind the scenes differences and differences in versions of software that ships with releases
<binarylooks> everybody uses gnome or kde so the desktop is kind of fixed. some distros add their own stuff like the ubuntu music store or things like that
<nightrid3r> ubuntu: redhat uses older versions of software and is more aiming at enterprises
<ubuntu> nighttrid3r: What's ubuntu for really ? i mean it's what i don't get it
<ubuntu> Why ubuntu is called Kubuntu ? I mean its the same OS or ? is it /
<nightrid3r> ubuntu = gnome desktop kubuntu = same with KDE desktop
<ubuntu> And WHATS KDE ? then
<nightrid3r> its a desktop
<ubuntu> It's like Aero theme in Vista or ?
<nightrid3r> no, its what you see on your screen, menu's windows and icons
<ubuntu> Are the ubuntu's command woth using it ?
<Kage> ubuntu: think of KDE as explore.exe + AERO
<ubuntu> Yeah the complete desktop
<ubuntu> Yeah good KAGE, now i got that :)
<ubuntu> Thanks :)
<ubuntu> That was quick and nice explaning there
<Kage> well... technically, applications that come like KDE, could be related to applications that come with windows... like paint, minesweeper, notepad, etc
<ubuntu> Yeah
<Kage> though, the important thing to know, is KDE is the background, the thing that puts the title bar on windows, the panel, etc...
<ubuntu> SO what exactly is the different between Kubuntu, Just the KDE ?
<Kage> ubuntu: you can think of ubuntu as a core (I.E. system software) like the kernel, package manager, etc
<Kage> KDE runs ontop of the ubuntu core
<ubuntu> Aha
<Kage> making it kubuntu
<ubuntu> Oh !
<Kage> while normal ubuntu uses Gnome (a alternative to KDE)
<ubuntu> Hey, DOes anyone knows which application runs dreambox ? cause i heard its on Linux
<Kage> whats dreambox?
<ubuntu> Gnome i know where that thing is ! :$ (i'm new to it so)
<ubuntu> Dreambox ? the satalite receiever based on Linux OS !
<ubuntu> Its a. CCAM
<ubuntu> Based ! so for Card sharing
<Kage> ubuntu: most likely, if its custom hardware, they have a custom version of Linux supporting it
<ubuntu> Yeah that's right
<ubuntu> But i mean how do they share all those channels ? really
<ubuntu> By setting up a server
<Kage> channels?
<Kage> IDK...
<Kage> this channel is for kubuntu support
<ubuntu> oopss
<ubuntu> Sorry :)
<Kage> I don't even know what a dreambox is, much less what it does and how it works
<ubuntu> haha okay :)
<ubuntu> I am not on Kbuntu so :$
<ubuntu> Are there any third party softwares ? for it or ?
<Kage> for what?
<ubuntu> Only those in updates and software center
<ubuntu> I mean any kinda
<Kage> ...
<ubuntu> Ahhh
<ubuntu> Can i install Adobe Photoshop CS4 on this  ? the one i used to use on Windows ?
<Kage> ubuntu: there is a program called wine that allows you to run some windows programs on Linux.   I think all versions of Ps work with it
<ubuntu> Yeah actually i just downloaded it today :)
<ubuntu> Someone told me here
<ubuntu> so
<ubuntu> :)
<ubuntu> What's the best Windows Live Messenger ? for ubuntu ? Any help on that
<Kage> If your using kubuntu, use kopete.  If your using ubuntu, use pidgin
<Grillost> Hi, how can i do knetworkmanager starts again in system startup?
<Kage> ubuntu: according to the wine website, Ps CS4 probably won't work.
<tj___> gimp is a good alternative
<Kage> however, there is a alternative program, called GIMP, which while many people don't think its as good as Ps, a lot of other people do like it.
<Kage> and it is free
<Kage> and open source
<tj___> its not as good as ps
<tj___> but as good as you can get i think for free
<ubuntu> Back
<ubuntu> Thanks
<ubuntu> Is it in there software center ?
<tj___> yes it is
<ubuntu> Lemme see
<ubuntu> tj
<Kage> tj___: IMO, something being better or worst is a matter of opinion.
<ubuntu> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<ubuntu> YEah
<tj___> kage: that is true
<ubuntu> It's  GNU paint ?
<ubuntu> this ?
<Kage> Personally, I think 40% or so of people that don't like GIMP, is most likely because they are not use to it, and are more familiar with Ps
<ubuntu> Yes Kage i guess you are right, This seems MSPAINT !
<Kage> ubuntu: GNU paint is not the same as GIMP
<tj___> MSPAINT works good under wine too
<Kage> lol
<ubuntu> Oh actually its already installed !
<ubuntu> :$
<Kage> all those trash programs that come with windows works fine on wine
<Grillost> someone knows how to start knetworkmanager in system startup again?
<ubuntu> Oh under wine ! really
<Kage> Grillost: you need to add it to the startup session
<tj___> now kage, you have to admit, there are SOME good programs for windows. especially gamming.
<ubuntu> haha well who's the one for support here ?
<ubuntu> KAGE ? you ?
<Kage> ubuntu: nobody is paid for support here... we all just help with what we can
<ubuntu> Oh that's nice of you all ! :)
<Kage> tj___: no doubt.  Though I have a moral obligation to only use open source software.
<ubuntu> Hey, Is it true Linux is always been used for hacking purpose ?
<ubuntu> :)
<ubuntu> Doesnt really seem !
<Kage> ubuntu: first... change your nick name... type:   /nick <NewNickname>
<ubuntu> Okay wait
<Ahmed> Now ?
<Ahmed> :)
<Kage> secondly, hacking is a long tradition of Linux... Linux was created by hackers, for hackers.   Though you are most likely confused on what a hacker is.
<Kage> a hacker is someone that is skilled in computers (basically)
<Guest52590> Oh ! :)
<tj___> be ethical
<Guest52590> How can i set my name I AM UBUNTU !
<Steve__> Hi, my wifi does not work in kubuntu 9.10, it's realtek 8192 on a samsung n220
<itscrimetime> hey all
<Kage> what you are most likely, talking about, is what called a "cracker".  Person who cracks passwords, encryptions, etc
<tj___> guest52590, are you using a live cd?
<Kage> Guest52590: with /nick <name>
<AhmedBH> Yeah
<AhmedBH> I see
<AhmedBH> :)
<itscrimetime> how can i get my alsa from mono to stero
<AhmedBH> So whats so especial here in this ubuntu really that you can be so much genius at ! Oh a hacker
<AhmedBH> :)
<Kage> and yes... many crackers do use Linux, mainly for the amount of control it gives you
<AhmedBH> Like how, May i know how to start :)
<Kage> itscrimetime: kmixer?
<itscrimetime> i tried kmixer
<Kage> AhmedBH: you want to become a cracker?
<itscrimetime> it only shows master as mono
<tj___> there is only three ways to get the kind of control you get with linux in windows, HACK,CRACK, and lots of money.
<AhmedBH> Yeah i think so :) but who is there to help me anyways
<AhmedBH> HUH HUH !
<AhmedBH> Kage: Are you serious ?
<Schenker> bye
<Kage> AhmedBH: I will not help you become a cracker...
<AhmedBH> I mean i don't know a thing about it :) I even just installed This thing today i am talking to you guys on
<AhmedBH> Oh
<AhmedBH> :)
<lovre> hi all
<AhmedBH> I mean at least give me a start :)
<AhmedBH> Hi !
<lovre> i have a plasmoid that is in source, how do i compile it now? And what do i need to have installed for this
<Kage> AhmedBH: if you want to become more proficient in GNU/Linux, I suggest you start reading tutorials
<Kage> lovre: type ./configure in its directory
<Kage> then make && sudo make install
<AhmedBH> umm :)
<tj___> hey AhmedBH, you should learn html and some programming. that will give you a start.
<AhmedBH> I mean I am good at windows ! Anyone knows that
<AhmedBH> Yeah HTML thats it Tj
<AhmedBH> Does keylogger works on linux ?
<tj___> nope
<Kage> tj___: IMO its easier and more useful to learn your way around a command prompt before you start learning programming
<AhmedBH> Cause even tho WIndows 7 is been infected by this thing
<AhmedBH> I got a mailbox there are 10,000 emails and couting
<tj___> yes it is
<AhmedBH> SO just !! Its working awesome
<AhmedBH> :)
<Kage> AhmedBH: you could write a keylogger for Linux, though to be effective it would most likely have to run in the kernel, which requires a lot of permissions to install
<AhmedBH> Oh
<tj___> i am asuming that if you are learning programming, you already know your way around the terminal.
<Kage> tj___: I highly doubt he does
<tj___> i know
<AhmedBH> Yeah but i mean i'm here to see what's the difference between Windows And Linux :) (Especially Ubuntu)
<AhmedBH> umm...Something wrong ?
<lovre> Kage: it says: bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Daughain> AhmedBH: Linux is better.:P
<Kage> lovre: ok, just try typing make
<Kage> lovre: not all programs need to be configured
<lovre> Kage: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<lovre> Kage: maybe im in the wrong folder... i dont know
<Kage> lovre: ...
<Kage> maybe
<lovre> Kage: or maybe i dont have compilers installed...
<AhmedBH> Daughain: Umm reason ?
<tj___> lovre, try config first, then make
<Kage> tj___: he said [15:36] <lovre> Kage: it says: bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<tj___> or configure
<buckethead> AhmedBH: Cost is a major factor.. Ability to do what you please with the code is  another.
<Daughain> AhmedBH: Less crap using resources. I charted a 40F core temp drop simply by switching from windows to Jaunty.
<lovre> Kage: it is this that im trying to inastall, maybe you can take a look? http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Eventlist?content=107779
<AhmedBH> Daughain: That's nice explaning !
<buckethead> I can customize a system to meet my needs much easier with linux, and am now completely legal software on all systems.
<Kage> AhmedBH: I suggest you start here: http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php
<Daughain> AhmedBH: *Then* we get into the flexibility of the OS...And, the fact that it effectivly doesnt get virus'.....
<Daughain> AhmedBH: Ya, that first fact alone blew my mind.
<AhmedBH> Windows, 7 isn't bad as XP and Vista is, (Only if you really know how to USE it) But like 80% are infected with some types of viruses and just tonns of crap, I mean
<Kage> lovre: do you have KDE 4.3?
<AhmedBH> I am an old user on Vista
<tj___> oh , plasmoids,
<Daughain> AhmedBH: Win7 starter crashed the 1st day OOB.......I dont consider it any improvement.
<AhmedBH> Kage: lemme see
<lovre> Kage: yes, 4.3.2
<AhmedBH> hahahaha
<AhmedBH> Really ?
<AhmedBH> GOD
<pandamonium> what's going on with the upgrades?
 * Daughain nods.
<pandamonium> i've upgraded, totally lost my xserver so decided on a clean install
<AhmedBH> Hey NIce
<AhmedBH> Kage
<AhmedBH> :)
<Daughain> AhmedBH: Join #Kubuntu-offtopic if ya wanna chat about this some more.
<AhmedBH> Nice thing to start really
<AhmedBH> Off topic ? whats that for
<Daughain> Topics like this, which dont involve discussions of kubuntu problems.=)
<pandamonium> downloaded 9.10 and installed it, ran updates and now it won't even boot up
<pandamonium> i get "udevadm trigger not permitted while udev unconfigured"
<pandamonium> "cannot open /dev/mem"
<AhmedBH> HOw to get to another rooms such as Kbuntu offtopic ?
<AhmedBH> By myself ?
<pandamonium> is kubuntu broke?
<Kage> AhmedBH: /join #channel
<tj___> nope kubuntu is not broke
<Kage> pandamonium: did you restart before the update was finished by chance?
<pandamonium> well the update manager told me it was all done
<pandamonium> and then the whole system hung
<pandamonium> i had to hard reboot
<tj___> what kind of computer do you have pandamonium?
<Kage> meh.... what type of hardware are you on?
<pandamonium> a smashed to bits one if it doesn't stop annoying me
<tj___> is it an old one?
<pandamonium> it's a ... asus k8 nvidia chipset
<pandamonium> with a athlon 64
<pandamonium> 1.5gb of ram
<Kage> its 64bit?
<pandamonium> it will be 640 bit by the time i'm finished with it
<pandamonium> but yeah
<Kage> pandamonium: are you trying to install the 32bit version, or 64bit version of 9.10?
<pandamonium> 64 bit
<pandamonium> and it was a clean install
<pandamonium> because the previous upgrade lost my xserver on reboot
<Kage> pandamonium: I would maybe try the 32bit, and see if you get the same issue...
<tj___> try the 32 pandamonium? just for kicks .
<tj___> i have problems with 64 on mine
<Kage> tj___: we think a like...
<tj___> and i have no problems with 32
<pandamonium> hmmmm, everything was fine when i was on the .04
<tj___> i have noticed that kage
<Kage> :P
<tj___> wierd
<Kage> yeah, it is
<pandamonium> that means downloading another cd image
<Kage> pandamonium: yeah
<tj___> yes it does
<pandamonium> that means *another* 5 minutes wait
<pandamonium> <g>
 * pandamonium wonders what the point of 64 bit processors is
<Kage> you can download a 700MB ISO in 5 mins :\
<Kage> pandamonium: to extend the length of time_t
<pandamonium> yeah, got a 16Mb/s connection
<Kage> o_O
 * Kage steals pandamonium's internet connection and hides it
<tj___> takes me about 15 to 20 mins
<tj___> wow
<tj___> wish i could do it 5
<Kage> takes me... like.... 2-3 hours :(
<tj___> 2 to 3 hrs
<tj___> i hope its dial up
<Kage> DSL...
<tj___> i would be switching to cable
<pandamonium> crikey! you being traffic managed?
<Kage> well... if I maintain my max download speed, I could download the image in 1.3 hours
<Kage> but a lot of times, it jumps between 50% and 100% of my max download speed
<pandamonium> mine seems quite steady
<pandamonium> it's max 24Mb/s but i was on about 19-20 until i moved half a mile further from the exchange
<Kage> I really should look into changing ISPs
<pandamonium> you know what, linux has changed little since i first dabbled some 10-12 years ago
<Kage> I have had this one for like, 15 years
<Kage> pandamonium: ummm... your kidding right?
<pandamonium> it still frustrates the living daylights out of me
<Kage> oh, lol
<pandamonium> then again so does the WinDOS
<Kage> All software is made by humans.  Humans suck.  Thus all software sucks.
<pandamonium> why can't we all just use CP/M and flashing green block cursors?
<netdaemon> >_>
<pandamonium> ah... pr0n... i forgot that
<Kage> pandamonium: we could go back to ascii porn :P
<tj___> we can, just pull out one them old apple computers from way back
<tj___> apple one, i think
<pandamonium> 1.7MB/s i'm downloading at
<pandamonium> apple lisa
<|john|> hello all
<Kage> pandamonium: thats more then 10 times faster then mine...
<Kage> most I ever get is 150KB/s
<pandamonium> i'm paying £18 pm
<pandamonium> plus line rental
<Kage> I pay $30 pm
<pandamonium> i'm at 87% at the moment
<Kage> v_v
 * Kage moves to Europe
<pandamonium> is that aussie dollars?
<Kage> USD
<tj___> kage, cable is just 10 dollars more
<pandamonium> man... do they send wimminz round to clean your house?
<tj___> and faster i think
<Kage> wimminz?
<tj___> least in my experiance it is
<Kage> well... £18 is not that far from $30
<Kage> only about 10% cheaper
<Kage> but... still... its 10% cheaper, and >10 times faster
<pandamonium> well with line rental mine is almost £30 which is about $45 or so
<Kage> its $45
<Kage> yeah
 * Kage <3 Google
<tj___> what is wimminz? pandamonium. cant help but wonder
<pandamonium> women ;)
<tj___> ahhh
<Kage> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=wimminz
<pandamonium> hahah i can't believe it's been put on there
<Kage> lol
<pandamonium> but yeah, it's either a) females who're destined to be housewives or b) those feministy types
<pandamonium> it takes almost as long to burn as it does to download
<Kage> IMO, that is sexist :P   BBL
<pandamonium> yeah it is rather
 * netdaemon needs to get a few more flash drives so he stops burning discs....
<pandamonium> i've had 2 16GB ones that i have 'loaned' to people and subsequently never seen again
<netdaemon> i'v got a few spindles to go through
<netdaemon> well typically i just give people the iso and have them burn it themselves if they want a copy
<pandamonium> i think it's about time we were born with usb connections on our fingers
<pandamonium> and SDHC slots on our forearms
<netdaemon> would be nice, but people might steal our fingers because they have better storage capabilities than theres :(
<netdaemon> i'd like esata fingertips that link with my brain :D
<pandamonium> yes i can just see wives going astray because some other bloke has a larger storage capacity
<tj___> ok, the fall apart thingy just isnt working. i clearly have it checked and its not working.
<pandamonium> hmmm the 32 bit installation disc is chucking up loads of errors
<Wolfcastle> hello
<Wolfcastle> how can i stop knetworkmanager from starting automatically?
<Wolfcastle> i want to switch to the gnome version
<[mors]> my web cam seems to be properly detected by it is not mapped to /dev/video0. Any clues ?
<pandamonium> right reformatting now and installing the 32 bit
<lacysinx>  i need help with my sound can someone help me
<WaltzingAlong> lacysinx: the 1st issue being getting out what the problem seems to be
<lacysinx> well i have USB speakers and  im not haven no sound at all
<blueyed> what's the equivalent to "System→Administration→Hardware Drivers" in Kubuntu?
<netdaemon> Applications -> System -> Hardware Drivers
<netdaemon> from the kicker
<pandamonium> hmmmm, this installation has been on 80% for ages
<pandamonium> i'm giving up
<WaltzingAlong> 8`
<WaltzingAlong> 81
<pandamonium> hmmmmm, i think my problems lie with my hardware
<pandamonium> something's not correct
<pandamonium> it hung at 80% so i rebooted and it hung on the language selection splash of the installation CD
<dusty> hello
<dusty> hello i was wondering where wine installs my programs
<netdaemon> ~/.wine/drive_c/....
 * netdaemon too lazy to type out the rest
<dusty> ok
<ilumi> i have a harddrive with ntfs, i can see it dolphin but when i click on it it says "permission denied, refusing to mount"
<ilumi> how can i fix this
<dusty> where is ~
<ilumi> ~ is home
<dusty> ok
<dusty> there it is thanks
<dusty> my file was hidden
<ilumi> yup
<WaltzingAlong> ilumi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Kage> Im in love with this video: http://www.xvideos.com/video120201/sarah_blake_forced_orgasms
<Kage> errrrr... ignore that :(
<Kage> :\
<ilumi> WaltzingAlong: thanks, will check it
<judgen> What channel is the channel for asking about hte kde3 remix?
<judgen> excuse my poor spelling.
<WaltzingAlong> judgen: this one?
<WaltzingAlong> !kde3
<ubottu> Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<judgen> WaltzingAlong: yes, but i suppose they have a irc channel?
<WaltzingAlong> judgen: check the link. i think support is via the mailing list
<judgen> ok
<judgen> 8.04 was hardy?
<Logan_Lockwood> Hi
<Logan_Lockwood> :)
<WaltzingAlong> judgen: yeah
<cvd> updates,updates and more updates , cheese
<Scunizi> Where in the menu's do I add a printer K > Computer > System Settings > Printer Configuration shows what I have installed but doesn't have an option to add another.. I know I can "http://localhost:631" but I want to figure out the menu structure first.
<axiom> looking for some sound advice about boxee
<judgen> My sound stopped working... how odd.
<axiom> @judgen: happens to me all the time.  tried 'sudo alsa force-reload'?
<judgen> axiom: still nothing
<judgen> kubuntu does not use pulseaudio, right?
<axiom> god I don't know
<axiom> sound is making me sad right now
<axiom> not sure I am in a position to help you
<axiom> I've been told both things
<axiom> this may help you, though it is really outdated http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<alessandro_> jkkj
<racecar56> why does pidgin not show up in the indicator applet in kubuntu 9.10
<racecar56> and if gnome is installed, it also gets the same problem
<racecar56> but if i installed ubuntu from scratch and then installed KDE it would probably work
<blueyed> racecar56: indicator applet? I know the one from kubuntu lucid only, where it's in the system tray.
<blueyed> I have not installed pidgin, but it shows kopete in there.
<racecar56> blueyed: it also can call it indicator display
<blueyed> where is it? in the panel?
<racecar56> blueyed: for me it's just to the left of the clock, this install is nearly default
<racecar56> blueyed: this install is rather new because i was getting sick of the problem
<racecar56> blueyed: but the new install didn't help :/
<blueyed> ok, then I just don't have it, nor know what you mean. sry.
<judgen> still no luck with the sound...
<ilumi> judgen: did you try to see if its not muted
<racecar56> i just left because i was trying to close the buddy list on pidgin but i wasn't supposed to do that, because it would close pidgin instead of going into the indicator applet
<racecar56> how annoying
<judgen> ilumi: Olldy enough, when i unmuted the mic channel, it started to work.
<judgen> oddly*
<judgen> oh well, as long as it works. im happy.
<racecar56> :)
<judgen> ok back to an old problem, how to get firefox 3.5 instead of 3.6
<racecar56> i got pidgin in the indicator applet!
<racecar56> i enabled libnotify popups
<judgen> where do i set desktop effects for kwin?
<ilumi> judgen: why do you want old firefox
<judgen> ilumi: beacuse of my myriad of add-ons that does not support 3.6+
<axiom> anybody use boxee?
<ilumi> judgen: okey, i only use noscript and adblock, those pretty much work in every version
<judgen> yes they do, but i use mouse gestures and alot of other stuff. Like template completer.
<shamwow> is anyone available to do work with me in private chat on my Kabuntu and KDE4 issues that I am having
<shamwow> i am a noob
<cvd> why on kubuntu i cant choose 'Find Best server'  but in ubuntu i can
<cvd> ZZz
<shamwow> is there anyone here can help out a noob?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> !pm | shamwow
<ubottu> shamwow: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<shamwow> check thx ubottu
<BluesKaj-Laptop> shamwow, we're not here to help in an exclusive manner
<shamwow> i am using a spare computer |vista/mirc| to do my chatting
<shamwow> i have kubuntu 9.10 w/ KDE 4 and I can not get wireless to work
<cvd> shamwow:  ask on ubuntu
<cvd> shamwow: if you wanna answers
<shamwow> i downloaded wicd, wlassistant, and wpa_supplicant but I don't think I am proficient enough to get these installed correctly
<BluesKaj-Laptop> shamwow, what wifi setup hardware do you have ?
<shamwow> cable modem to router wireless to labtop (need more specifics)  | honestly i can't get the wireless tab in knetworkmanager to be highlighted
<BluesKaj-Laptop> shamwow, have you installed wicd?
<shamwow> i guess i installed wicd... i mean i ran it like it said, but honestly I am not 100% sure how to run the app
<BluesKaj-Laptop> shamwow, if you installed wicd then network-manager is disabled
<BluesKaj-Laptop> shamwow, alt f2  , wicd-client
<shamwow> ok i didn't install it correctly
<shamwow> can anyone walk me through installation proceedures
<BluesKaj-Laptop> shamwow, did you use a package manager ?
<shamwow> no
<BluesKaj-Laptop> how then ?
<shamwow> python cmd
<BluesKaj-Laptop> shamwow, open a terminal , sudo apt-get install wicd
<shamwow> in the same folder that i extracted the file to?
<shamwow> the response I get is E: Couldn't find package wicd
<BluesKaj-Laptop> shamwow, it's easier if you open your package manger and enable all your sources , then you'll have access to even more apps
<shamwow> where can I go to find instructions on how to do what you just said?
<valdenir> ae
<valdenir> como
#kubuntu 2011-02-28
<Guest35534> virtualbox??? what is that?
<Guest35534> i have found it its a virtual ambit for linux and windows
<Guest35534> or?
<Guest35534> are any germans here?
<Pici> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Guest35534> ok alles klar
<Guest35534> bye
<Fanfare> Q: regarding nfs exports, what is the fsid meant for? is it only an arbitrary digit to seperate exports from each other ? or is it meant to show features of the underlying fs?
<naryfa> hey, where do I sed no password for sudo?
<naryfa> anobody here/
<tta> yes
<naryfa> anybody knows?
<tta> what...?
<naryfa> (07:40:16 PM) naryfa: hey, where do I sed no password for sudo?
<naryfa> set*
<tta> sudo like sudoku?
<naryfa> nvm
<tta> i dont know, sorry
<tta>  i started the installation of ubuntu 10.10 in my laptop but after de decompression the system launched my previous os; please what is the meaning of that?
<nikitis> How do i install java?  I don't see the sun-java6-jre packages anymore.
<tta> if your java is design for windows you must use wine
<nikitis> not using windows
<nikitis> need java for non-windows apps
<tta> i said if your java was "designed" for wind...
<nikitis> Okay, well it's not.
<nikitis> Can we move on?
<nikitis> I have the .bin, but there is no installation instructions in the README
<nikitis> i extracted it
<nikitis> but i dont know what to do after that
<tta> did you see something with .exe (extension)
<nikitis> dude i'm in kubuntu.  Why would i see .exe?
<nikitis> I'm not running windows apps.  Linux java apps
<tta> it's and the name of installation extension files (it's universal)
<Mase_wk> tta: it's not universal
<Mase_wk> tta: he's gone now but the advice he was looking for was to chmod +x the .bin file
<Mase_wk> and then ./filename.bin
<tta> ok sorry for the wrong info
<rtdos> having issues removing a program: openoffice.org--coooder (a syntax hilighter for openoffice) - when i try to reinstall it or remove it, i keep getting told that openoffice is running in the background. how can i remove and purge 'openoffice.org-coooder' ?
<nata> rtdos: may be you can try to find it out whether 'soffice.bin' process and kill it in system monitor
<sizz> does anyone else have problems with X progressively taking up loads of RAM (1.8GB on my system after 7 days uptime) and if so, what could be the problem (video-related?)?
<somekool> rtdos: you might have bettter luck switching to LibreOffice. OpenOffice won't get anymore updates
<somekool> sizz: X process itself ? could be an extension, or a separate process. try to dig a little more
<sizz> somekool: how should I dig?
<somekool> what version of KDE are you running É
<somekool> ?
<sizz> 4.6
<somekool> (just a quick & easy idea) restart your computer, open up ksysguard or top in a konsole. make sure X is not taking much memory at startup. keep an eye on it as you normally use your computer and try to see when it starts taking more ressource
<nata> sizz: you should state that whick software you got open along this 7 days. xorg will keep eating RAM in some uploading software
<rtdos> thanks, nata it worked.
<nata> rtdos: :)
<rtdos> btw, how do i get into grub (or safe mode) so that i can do any necessary repairs?) when i am / was using startup manager to edit grub for me but when i select safe mode it just continues to boot.
<nata> in kubuntu safe mode is all console text line. Grub is just a list to loading to os. if you don't known how to use console text better create one more user to do repair or upgrade new distribution system
<rtdos> nata, i can't even get grub to work properly. when i get into repair mode it bypases the repair mode and boots normally though i do see the repair menu.
<TheOne> hello
<TheOne> someone active?
<tta> feel free
<TheOne> i need to know whether the kde4libs kubuntu patch is still necessary kubuntu_06_user_disk_mounting.diff ?
<nata> rtdos: completely delete the grub and reinstll back at synaptic may solve your problem. but take your own risk if your computer got 2 os. but it can self detect la.
<TheOne> i can find it in kde4libs natty branch - does that mean he is still necessary?
<nata> i cant find kde4libs in synaptic
<TheOne> it is only a source package
<nata> my one is maverik version. i think din install this package
<nata> by default
<TheOne> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=kde4libs&searchon=sourcenames&suite=all&section=all
<nata> may be somebody will help you :) keep asking and waitting
<TheOne> that patch "fixed" or better work around a problem that is reportet in debian bts too (see here http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=609171 )
<TheOne> and that bug is marked as fixed upstream
<rtdos> nata: what do you mean delete the grub? my machine only has one OS installed.
<TheOne> but i cant find any info where and how that fix looks like
<nata> rtdos: you know synaptic? or kpackagekit?
<nata> rtdos: find it at there using search "grub". see which version you install and then completely remove them and reinstall back before you restart !!!!!
<nata> TheOne: i dont have idea to software lib
<tta> i cannot play videos on you tube with my mozilla in Kubuntu 9.10,why?
<nata> tta: install flash player
<nata> tta: or just install kubuntu restric extra
<TheOne> nata: another (easier) question, does the (k)ubuntu installer write partition entries to your /etc/fstab?
<TheOne> if your /etc/fstab contains entries for your extra partitions can you unmount them via dolphin?
<nata> tta: got
<nata> tta: sorry wrong info
<nata> TheOne: got
<rtdos> ok. i will try that, thanks Nata.
<nata> rtdos: :)
<rtdos> so nata i should do a 'sudo apt-get remove --purge grub' followed by a reinstall ?
<nata> TheOne: cannot. must using 'storage device manager'. download at synaptic
<nata> rtdos: mayb. console text i dont knw. sorry :)
<TheOne> dolphin shows at the bottom a little error message - what it is if you try to unmount?
<TheOne> something like the partition was not mounted via hal ?
<nata> TheOne: cause you dont have right to unmount them
<TheOne> lol thx
<nata> TheOne: storage device manager is for you set default wan mount or ummount
<TheOne> nice patch - now i really understand why debian does not use it
<nata> hehe
<TheOne> yeah i know how to mount and umount
<TheOne> the real problem is that dolphin, policykit or something in hal is not compatible
<nata> may b you are right..
<TheOne> thats why dolphin complains about missing permissions
<TheOne> if you use kdesu dolphin it works, you can mount and unmount partitions
<TheOne> but it is not recommend to use dolphin that way
<TheOne> this "pretty" patch catches the hal error message and call a privilleged dbus-send command
<TheOne> so you can mount and umount them
<nata> hehe. you are programmer?
<TheOne> no kde dev nor c++/qt - i can read the code but my qt programming skills are ... cheap ;)
<TheOne> i am involved in kanotix
<TheOne> and we have the problem that debian has - we cant mount via dolphin
<TheOne> the kubuntu patch works in live mode because there are no /etc/fstab entries for the partitions
<TheOne> the installer creates these entries
<nata> you known well
<TheOne> and here your kubuntu patch is not working anymore
<TheOne> cause hal does not unmount partitions that are not mounted via hal
<TheOne> you tested it ;)
<TheOne> thats the reason why i want to know where and how it is fixed upstream
<TheOne> i guess they know the real root of this problem
<TheOne> and maybe i can backport that fix for kde4libs 4.4
<TheOne> aka debian stable
<TheOne> but no one provides any upstream information belonging to that dolphin mount bug
<TheOne> i searched kdes bts but nothing helpfull
<luisfer> Buenas !
<luisfer> n00b en kubuntu ..
<kyubutsu> !es | luisfer
<ubottu> luisfer: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<kyubutsu> :)
<luisfer> thanks !
<rtdos> help! i lost grub! all i get is a "Grub Rescue>" prompt now... :-(
<rtdos> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<rtdos> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<arunce> !kate
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<arunce> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Daskreech> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cardplayer> hello all
<Daskreech> hi
<Daskreech> all isn't here right now would you like to leave a message?
<cardplayer> so i am new to linux is this a channel i can ask questions in?
<Daskreech> yes
<Daskreech> !help
<cardplayer> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cardplayer> got it
<billytwowilly> is there an arabic kubuntu or ubuntu support channel?
<tta> #KUBUNTU-beginners
<Daskreech> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<Daskreech> Um
<Daskreech> hmm
<Daskreech> >_>
<billytwowilly> hmm.
<tta> he he
<Daskreech> Hold on there is one
<Daskreech> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Daskreech> There we go
<cardplayer> ok i booted from the desktop disk but it seems to be crashing it keeps kicking me out of the GUI and into a command line interface ...i am well versed in dos commands but obv linux commands i have no idea i am not sure how to continue setup
<cardplayer> any ideas?
<Daskreech> cardplayer: This is the live CD?
<cardplayer> its the desktop version i downloaded from the main site
<billytwowilly> thanks.
<Daskreech> cardplayer: Correct I wanted to know if it was the Cd or you already installed it?
<cardplayer> the cd is crashing cant begin install
<billytwowilly> or maybe I should say "gracias";)
<tta> you burned it at which speed
<cardplayer> i suppose max
<Daskreech> cardplayer: Umm ok lets try and work something out. Is it crashing or you reach to the GUI and it breaks?
<cardplayer> i reach the gui
<cardplayer> but if i try to execute anything from it
<Daskreech> oh
<cardplayer> it tosses me into a command line
<cardplayer> i select language ok
<Daskreech> so you reach the GUI and get a desktop and everyting is fine
<Daskreech> till you click on something?
<cardplayer> i get a GUI install screen asks me to run from cd or install...check disk for errors etc
<Daskreech> ah ok
<Daskreech> what do you click?
<cardplayer> i have tried to click check for errors and install
<cardplayer> both tosses me into the command line
<tta> reburn it at 8x at most
<cardplayer> agreed darkschreech i burned to fast?
<cardplayer> maybe i am in the wrong channel.... idk what kubuntu is i guess i have the regular version
<cardplayer> just ubuntu
 * TheOne says usb boot is much faster and less error prone ;)
<Daskreech> cardplayer: Does sound like it if it you kicks you out there
<cardplayer> iok
<cardplayer> ok
<Daskreech> cardplayer: Do you have a USB drive?
<cardplayer> no
<tta> it's not a religion but and application. when you burn fastly since some files are compressed the lens while skip some important or heavy files : result during the installation "errors"
<cardplayer> whats the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<Daskreech> cardplayer: KDE
<Daskreech> All the difference in the world :)
<cardplayer> KDE?
<cardplayer> sorry absolute linux noob
<Daskreech> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Daskreech> cardplayer: The GUI interface. Just how you interact with the computer
<cardplayer> whats the advantage of a kde enviroment
<kyubutsu> always check the md5 hash before burning.. also, choose a slower burn speed [like 16x]
<Daskreech> Tools are the same mostly but it's just a different way of thinking
<cardplayer> better/// worse for noob?
<Daskreech> cardplayer: Couldn't tell you for the life of me
<tta> no 8x
<cardplayer> more///worse stabel?
<cardplayer> stable
<Daskreech> Part of the good part of choice is that if it's the right choice for you then it's better
<greenbean> why ask these questions?
<greenbean> just frickin install and be done with it
<greenbean> decide for your self
<Daskreech> I'd just say it's different from what GNOME is
<tta> slowly but surely
<tta> ;)
<kyubutsu> technically same learning curve across the board when compared to any other desktop environment
<Daskreech> cardplayer: I suppose you could argue that GNOME has higher stability but they are both very solid at this point
<cardplayer> thanks for your guys input
<cardplayer> ill try to reburn it slower
<cardplayer> see if it helps
<cardplayer> thanks again
<Daskreech> cardplayer: GNOME's philosphy is to have less options so you don't get confused
<kyubutsu> once you get past the gui style .. apps like dolphin and gwenview are top notch in usability
<Daskreech> ha I would have thought of it the other way
<Daskreech> once you get past the Style in Nautilus you'll find that it actually can be used
<kyubutsu> all said and done , i DO prefer kde to gnome ..
 * kyubutsu chuckles
<Plagous> Was a skeptic at first, but KDE's starting to grow on me.
<Daskreech> Like a plague?
<Plagous> Indeed.
<tta> please can i compile a c program with anjuta
<tta> ?
<kyubutsu> its an acquired taste .. like anything new
<Daskreech> tta: I'm sure you can if you please
<kyubutsu> awkward at first until you get used to it.. same thing if you came from osx into windows , or even from windows xp into vista
<tta> what is th proceedure ?
<kyubutsu> cosmetic looks shouldnt be your priority when choosing a platform, operating system or desktop environment..
<kyubutsu> that being said, chances are anyone new to ubuntu will start off with gnome 'cause thats the default desktop environment
<Daskreech> tta: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=623464
<roaches> hello
<Mase_wk> lo
<roaches> anyone on 10.10?
<roaches> ... :-(
<fiction> why people here don't talk?
<kyubutsu> there is #kubuntu-offtopic for chitchat
<kyubutsu> here is support talk   :)
<fiction> thx
<leou> hey
<leou> good afternoon to all
<ecinx3> is it possible to push the whole screen of another computer via ssh?
<ecinx3> I don't knwo what i did but i can't see a thing from my laptop, I was trying to connect an external monitor. But I can open up programs from the laptop via ssh -X
<ecinx3> help i can only see the lower part of my scree n
<Anthraxium> hello
<Anthraxium> is it possible to switch desktops like ubuntu can?
<Anthraxium> ctrl+alt+left etc?
<dereine> Anthraxium: you can configure this on global keyboard shortcuts
<Anthraxium> okay
<Anthraxium> KDE is annoying when you're a GNOME user
<OchoZero9> are there any options for bluetooth devices?? my keyboard keeps acting up
<OchoZero9> it stops responding within 3-10 minutes of idle. sometimes one key will wake it up, sometimes various taps
<du_> test
<du_> hi,everyone
<shady_> hi
<igor__> yo
<shady_> guys sorry, where could i get codecs for playing video & audio files
<shadeslayer> shady_: simply install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<shadeslayer> and everything should work
<shadeslayer> !best > shady_
<ubottu> shady_, please see my private message
<coder2> Hello. Could anybody please tell me where to ask about lirc and vdr?
<shadeslayer> shady_: when i need to game i use Vista, other than that Kubuntu for daily usage
<seidos> when i need to game i use linux
<shadeslayer> shady_: and please ask your questions here :)
<seidos> and i die a lot
<shadeslayer> seidos: well you can't really run Call of Duty 4 MW 2 on wine can you :P
<seidos> shadeslayer: 0 :P
<seidos> was that too much?
<shadeslayer> huh?
<shady_> whoa people talks here too, nice:)
<shady_> omg i feel like 10 years behined
<shady_> did some1 tried crossover games to run some games?
<somekool> shady_ not recently
<darkas> recently, my flashplayer stopped working, but the package is still installed. I'm on ubuntu 10.10 64 bit, could anyone please help me with that issue?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<dan_____> Am I silly or are there no application menus (file, etc, settings etc) in these Netbook Remix applications like Kmail o.o;
<rtdos> i have a blank grub prompt when i boot my pc: how do i either repair grub from this prompt (minimal bash-like shell) or reinstall grub from the cd?
<BluesKaj> blank grub ? or just a blinking cursor?
<BluesKaj> rtdos  ^
<somekool> rtdos: manual boot and use grub-install program
<somekool> there is tons of info on the web
<BluesKaj> somekool, we try to help  here, telling ppl to google is not the way to help ppl
<somekool> at least I'm giving him a cue. I saw much worse example of poor help, right here, yesterday.
<rtdos> blueskaj: blank grub.
<BluesKaj> no kernels rtdos , then instll grub from the bashprompt or tty
<rtdos> that's where i am at. how can i reconfigure or fix grub from the grub bash shell or reinstall it from the cd ?
<rtdos> i used tab to view the list of commands but don't see anything 'obvious'
<BluesKaj> rtdos sudo apt-get install grub ,if you have internet
<BluesKaj> rtdos, afterwards do sudo update-grub
<rtdos> from the grub-bash? it's ethernetted to my router will it still see the internet or do i need to do it from the cd?
<BluesKaj> rtdos , tru sudo apt-get update and if you get 404s then you're not connected , then you'll need the live cd
<BluesKaj> tru=try
<nikitis> Anyone ever experience a weird problem with usb audio mics and locking up KDE while in use?  Once i turn it off KDE unlocks and starts working again.
<BluesKaj> nikitis, the only thing I can think of it's seeing the mic a s storage device and nepomuk might be trying to index it , sounds silly but I've heard of thatbefore
 * BluesKaj doesn't understand why ppl buy usb mics
<nikitis> BluesKaj: hmm okay.  I've noticed xev registers a button press when i turn my mic on.  There is an answer/call or on/off button on the m
<nikitis> I had a similar problem before with a RAT 7 Gaming mouse
<nikitis> we fixed it by adding it to xorg.conf
<nikitis> but not sure how to add this device to xorg
<nikitis> it had too many buttons and it would lock up KDE similarly
<nikitis> I'm thinking when i press the button it turns the mic on, but keeps it pressed and kde doesn't know to move on
<nikitis> Because once I press it again to turn it off, kde resumes
<BluesKaj> nikitis, have you located a driver for the mic first of all , otherwise it might not work anyway , even if you recsolve your kde freeze prob
<nikitis> the sound system recognizes it
<nikitis> and uses it's correct name
<BluesKaj> ok then it could be a kde problem which is more difficult, nikitis
<BluesKaj> kde 4.6, nikitis ?
<nikitis> 4.5.1
<BluesKaj> nikitis, maverick ?
<nikitis> Yes sir
<BluesKaj> nikitis, perhaps am upgrade to kde 4.6 will help solve the problem , have you considered upgrading ?
<BluesKaj> am=an
<nikitis> i'll try it
<nikitis> how do I obtain 4.6
<nikitis> my system is a fresh install
<BluesKaj> nikitis, sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports, then, sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nikitis> I'm trying to setup a system work where i use a vm with this mic.  But the VM Crashes the whole system when the mic is loaded onto it.
<BluesKaj> a vm just for the mic?
<nikitis> no, i have avaya softphone
<nikitis> i use for work
<nikitis> I have 6 GB's of RAM
<nikitis> So what I do is, load 2 VM's
<kleopatra> did i miss an answer ... connection broke
<nikitis> connect to work using VPN on both VM's
<nikitis> one VM is Kubuntu
<nikitis> one is xp for the softphone
<nikitis> i do my work on the kubuntu one
<nikitis> Leaving the regular machine untouched from the VPN
<nikitis> so I can browse internet safely without being monitored
<BluesKaj> nikitis, well if you want to upgrade , then do the commands I posted above ...I have little knowledger of Virtual Machines and I don't fool around with them , if needde I just dual boot
<nikitis> I do that as well :)  But you can't use 3 machines at the same time with dualboot
<nikitis> which is required
<nikitis> I have the same setup in my windows environment
<nikitis> boot win7, load both VM's
<nikitis> and it works great
<nikitis> but the problem is in KDE doesn't like the mic, and it's the host machine.  So if it doesn't work correctly there, it can't pass that information onto the VM.
<nikitis> So my goal is to get it to work in KDE first
<nikitis> then problem solved
<nikitis> i tried that install of but there was nothing to upgrade itsaid
<nikitis> i added the repositories, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> right, but the vm crashes with mic , right ?
<nikitis> Vm crashes when it tries to load the mic hardware.  Not the driver part, but at the hardware abstraction layer
<nikitis> detecting the mic
<BluesKaj> strange , windows not seing a usb device , did you install the drivers in the vm ?
<nikitis> All OS's have the initial detection of hardware, it may not know what it does or how to use it,  but keeps it in mind, and waits for a driver to claim it.
<nikitis> the VM already has the driver for it
<nikitis> the problem is, KDE doesn't have the hardware correctly
<nikitis> so it sends a jacked up hardware ID and freezes up the whole  system when windows tries to take control
<nikitis> using the same vm in a windows host, the windows guest detects the hardware fine
<nikitis> kde isn't passing the hardware to the vm correctl y
<BluesKaj> well, I'd like to stick around . but we need to do our taxes at the local tax agency , so I have to go for a few hrs..BBL
<nikitis> because it can't handle itself
<nikitis> okay
<nikitis> Thanks for help
<Aristide> Hi !
<Aristide> I have a problem about KDE on Kubuntu
<Aristide> I want to switch from this desktop : http://static.pcinpact.com/images/bd/news/mini-87214-kde-4-5-plasma.jpg , to http://high-tech.portail.free.fr/informatique/28-06-2010/kde-45-la-premiere-release-candidate-est-disponible/80370-kde-4-4-environnement-nepomuk.jpg
<Aristide> KDE run on eepc
<manxome> чо как пацаны?
<dextrex> How can i reset my password on my os useraccount?
<Riddell> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<manxome> есть кто жЫвой?
<mr-rich> manxome: ENGLISH PLEASE!
<manxome> э алё! меня кто нибудь видит?
<Aristide> Heu problem has been fixed !
<Aristide> Other problem : When i maximize a window, the title bar is hidden
<Aristide> Hi :)
<dextrex> How can i reset the user account password on kubuntu 10.10
<Riddell> dextrex: k menu -> system settings -> Account Details
<dextrex> Riddell:  it wants my old password i dont know what it is...
<dextrex> is there any other way to reset the password
<Aristide> Riddell, Do you know how i can fix this problem ?
<Riddell> dextrex: you'd need to boot a live CD and edit the /etc/passwd file
<Aristide> When i maximize a Window, the titlebar is hidden :/
<Riddell> Aristide: I'm afraid not, I haven't seen that issue
<Aristide> Riddell, Ok
<dextrex> so how do i do that?
<dextrex> boot live cd and reinstall?]
<Riddell> dextrex: boot a live CD, open file manager, mount the hard disk, as root edit /etc/passwd
<eagles0513875> hey guys im having issues upgrading from lucid to maverick
<eagles0513875> i installed the update-manager-core and ran do-release upgrade yet its saying no newer version O_o
<eagles0513875> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<AYJHBear> c
<eagles0513875> hi
<AYJHBear> sorry that was an accident.
<eagles0513875> anyone have any idea why i cant upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 i am following the upgrade link yet it still tells me that there is no newer version
<nikitis> 'eagles0513875 you need to change your package kit software to not only select LTS versions
<DarthFrog> eagles0513875:  You have the update manager set to only look for LTS releases.  You need to change that if you want it to find the 10.10 upgrade.
<nikitis> 10.04 is the latest LTS
<eagles0513875> so it only works with with LTS upgrades?
<DarthFrog> No, it works with all upgrades.
<DarthFrog> You just have it set to only look for LTS releases.
<eagles0513875> no i dont this is a clean install of 10.04
<DarthFrog> Exactly.  That's the default setting.
<eagles0513875> how do i change that
<DarthFrog> In the config section of kpackagekit.
<eagles0513875> whoops
<eagles0513875> #that was staring me in the face on how to do that on command line lol
<speechlessdan> Where is the file menu and such in Netboot? o.O
<AYJHBear> my docky doesn't seem to work
<AYJHBear> it runs but it disappears (I believe it crashed) after I right click on it
<speechlessdan> I'm silly >.> Thanks guys :D
<gobi42> what's up guys
<gobi42> i just switched to kubuntu from open suse and is there a way that kubuntu can ask for your password just the first time you use an application instead of everytime you use them
<DarthFrog> gobi42: Have you tried kwallet?
<gobi42> what do you mean do i have to add programs to it or something i mean i use it i login to it everytime i start up my session
<DarthFrog> If the app is aware of kwallet, you can store your password there.
<gobi42> so like the package manger so i don't have to enter my password everytime i download a new application
<DarthFrog> Not sure.  Worth a try.
<gobi42> thanks man i'll give it a shot
<lb_> Hi; just installed amarok 2.4.0 from ppa-backports, rebooted and now I have some problems with my sound setup
<lb_> as I only installed amarok from backports, I am wondering if dist-upgrading every package was a better practice
<lb_> does anyone have a clue?
<lb_> IOW, after adding ppa-backports, what is best: apt-get install amarok or apt-get dist-upgrade?
<BluesKaj> lb_, which ppas, the kde upgrades?
<lb_> BluesKaj: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu maverick main
<ralf_> hii
<ralf_> anybody here not idle currently?
<scan> just a quick question: where is the kubuntu netbook edition available? I found the wiki but nothing on it on the downloads page
<alesan> hi
<ralf_> Scan > they're the same distro now
<alesan> one of the most useful features of kubuntu, the "klipper" tool, does not start automatically anymore
<alesan> how can I do?
<ralf_> just a different package
<scan> ralf_: so I just install the normal thing and then what?
<lb_> alesan: I think starting it once from the command line made the trick for me
<alesan> well
<ralf_> next you can change it in system settings
<ralf_> hold on i'm looking
<alesan> and then how do you shutdown, with 'halt' from the command line of with the graphical shutdown?
<ralf_> ah yes
<ralf_> scan: next go to workspace behavior
<BluesKaj> lb_, that's a std backport , so std amarok install
<ralf_> next choose the third tab
<ralf_> 'workspace'
<ralf_> you can switch between the regular or the netbook desktop
<lb_> BluesKaj: thanks, I will further debug what's going on then
<scan> ralf_: thanks a lot, will try it when it's done installing
<BluesKaj> lb_, check alsamixer for changes
<ralf_> scan > it used to be possible to uninstall the desktop not in use
<ralf_> for example sudo apt-get remove plasma-netbook
<ralf_> not anymore though
<scan> ralf_: for now I just hope the partition manager will not crash again
<czesiu> hello
<czesiu> i have some problem with my ubuntu enybody help me?
<BluesKaj> ralf_, what are you trying to remove ?
<czesiu> do you now what is right chanell to help me?
<BluesKaj> !ask |czesiu
<ubottu> czesiu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ralf_> @BluesKaj; nothing, I was explaining that it used to be possible to remove the plasma desktop package not in use
<ralf_> question though
<scan> oh god I clicked 'install' ten minutes ago and it is still loading from disk...
<ralf_> I have a huge interest in text to speech solutions
<ralf_> i have a couple of cepstral voices installed
<ralf_> they work great from the command line
<ralf_> but for example in kopete
<ralf_> i can redirect incoming/outgoing messages to a script
<ralf_> I'd like kopete use the voice to read incoming messages to me
<czesiu> some tomes i install something in synaptic i don't remember exacley what was but omething with mac X in name and now when i start ubuntu i see cross on the desktop and i don't have buttons on window to close minimalize or maxymalize i must go to desktop efekt and wnen i chose extra screan efect everything is ok but hwen i restart system i have this same problem
<BluesKaj> ralf_, ok ...a minor point , the @ won't highlight a nick on irc , the nick will highlight the line when included in a query or reply
<BluesKaj> czesiu, are you on ubuntu or kubuntu?
<czesiu> do enybody have some idea
<czesiu> ubuntu
<czesiu> what the difrents betwen ubuntu and kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> czesiu, join #ubuntu , they can help you there
<BluesKaj> kubuntu =kde desktop, ubuntu=gnome desktop
<czesiu> thx
<scan> ah well, obviously I cannot install kubuntu, it crashes all the time so I won't even see the dialog
<BluesKaj> scan, live-cd ?
<scan> live usb
<czesiu> whit one is better for biginer user
<scan> czesiu: I'd claim they're both about equal, but some say ubuntu is cleaner and closer to what people are used to (windows)
<BluesKaj> czesiu, one isn't better than the other for beginners , but ubuntu has more users and support
<BluesKaj> scan, kde has more of a windows 'look' to it IMO :)
<scan> BluesKaj: in my opinion, both try to be like apple, you know.. the cool os
<BluesKaj> i mean when did windows put the panels at the top as default
<scan> also I cannot give any objective opinion on kubuntu cos it won't install
<maco> BluesKaj: i honestly don't think the location of the apps menu is the biggest thing in the world
<BluesKaj> !alternate |scan
<ubottu> scan: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<maco> i understand when gnome is compared to osx for getting rid of options though
<BluesKaj> maybe not to an ubuntu user, scan
<BluesKaj> and maco
<scan> BluesKaj: Ubuntu user by heart, only looking for the right thing for my lappy
<BluesKaj> and the default cartooney 'look' in previous gnome desktops and icons ...dunno what's gonna happen next with gnome 3 /unity etc
<BluesKaj> scan, anyway have you considered the alternate install ? It might work for you.
<scan> BluesKaj: downloading, currently
<scan> BluesKaj: coulda thought of it myself, thanks
<BluesKaj> I used it the last time I did the clean install on my 6 yr old compaq amd64 desktop , because the live cd din't recognize some of the HW
<BluesKaj> scan, it's reminiscent of the older debian OS installs like lenny
<scan> BluesKaj: Who's lenny?
<czesiu> leny kravitz
<Daughain> Ummmmm.......Debian Lenny, a release....
<scan> maybe I should just do gentoo
<BluesKaj> well debian lenny isn't so old , but itwas recently superceded by 'squeeze' aka 6.0
<BluesKaj> scan, do you like hair shirts ? :)
<scan> BluesKaj: Pardon me?
<BluesKaj> scan, a friend once said , installing gentoo is like wearing a hair shirt
 * BluesKaj feels the OT cops on his trail
<scan> BluesKaj: Naw, installing gentoo is like wasting 10 hours of compile time, then just switching back to ubuntu anyway
<BluesKaj> compiling is a pita , sometimes it has to be done but I avoid it as much as possible
<scan> BluesKaj: I always compile my own ghc, it is so much better house made
<scan> argh now the usb creator crashes!
<scan> I'll just leave it
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<scan> thanks for your help, everyone
<adek> Hello. I'm new to KDE and I seem to be having problems with sound. When one application is playing something, another application is unable to use the sound. Is that normal?
<achondria> That is not normal
<ralf_> what computer do you have?
<adek> Say Dragon Player is paused, watching a video on youtube is pointless, there's no sound.
<adek> Uhm... I built the machine, but it uses ASUS mobo and an AMD64
<adek> the soundcard is VIA
<ralf_> using the built-in sound?
<achondria> adek: I'm not sure what causes that, I've seen it happen
<adek> ralf_: yes
<ralf_> hmm
<achondria> adek: have you tried using proprietary drivers?
<ralf_> might be a pulseaudio problem
<ralf_> so if you have both programs open
<ralf_> and one plays audio
<adek> ralf_: there's pulseaudio in KDE? I thought it's Phonon
<ralf_> not the same thing
<adek> oh
<ralf_> phonon is a Qt multimedia framework
<adek> there are no proprietary drivers
<ralf_> sounds like a driver issue
<ralf_> i have a windows machine kicking around, for ableton live
<ralf_> similar problem
<ralf_> i can have one audio producing app running
<ralf_> if i open a second one
<ralf_> the first one starts throwing up these weird kernel errors
<adek> wow
<adek> Here it happens only in KDE
<ralf_> well you can try and narrow it down
<ralf_> by running gnome or xfce
<adek> gnome one works fine
<adek> but that's not a solution
<ralf_> not really
<adek> :/
<achondria> what is KDE using for a sound daemon these days? I remember there were options like alsa and openss that sometimes had issues
<ralf_> yeah
<ralf_> might be worth a try
<ralf_> try installing the alsa-oss package
<ralf_> then prefixing your application with aoss
<ralf_> for example aoss amarok
<adek> should I remove anything before that?
<ralf_> not to my knowledge
<ralf_> i use this trick to get the cepstral voices working
<adek> hey if the package has an X in KPackageKit that means it's installed?
<achondria> adek: usually it has a check in front of it. Which version of Kubuntu are you using?
<adek> 10.04.2
<adek> 4.6 KDE
<achondria> Yeah, i think that had an x on the right if it was installed
<achondria> an arrow if it wasn't installed
<adek> hmmm, then I have some alsa stuff installed and some phonon
<adek> VIA VT1708S
<adek> this is the soundcard
<achondria> can you bring up a terminal window and do 'which aoss'
<adek> nothing shows up
<achondria> adek: the package you need then is alsa-oss
<adek> Ok, let me install it then.
<adek> Let's see.
<achondria> if you can't find it in kpackage, then do 'sudo apt-get install alsa-oss'
<adek> Should I restart the system?
<adek> adek@home:~$ which aoss
<adek> /usr/bin/aoss
<achondria> good, no need to restart , just try what ralf had mantioned
<george__> hello, how can i change my computer's name on my Kubuntu 10.04 netbook?
<adek> I have to precede every application with this???
<achondria> just for testing yes
<achondria> george__: you should be able to change the name in the /etc/hostname file
<george__> oooh =0
<george__> thanks ^^
<achondria> ur welcome
<adek> but I can't start firefox with aoss
<adek> lol
<achondria> adek: if I remember correctly, if you right click on the volume taskbar icon, you can get to some config pages
<george__> ok that fixed it up, thanks achondria
<adek> ok, starting dragon player stole the sound from amarok
<adek> even with those commands in front
<achondria> george__: awesome
<achondria> adek: go into those config pages and see if you can select the alsa-oss sound daemon
<ralf_> adek: try running one program with aoss
<ralf_> the other as-is
<adek> there are no config pages here
<adek> just Kmix handbook
<achondria> im a bit rusty, I'll go look at another pc
<ralf_> i don't the mixer will help
<adek> Sound drivers supported: ALSA + OSS + PulseAudio
<adek> Sound drivers used: ALSA
<adek> can I remove entire sound and install what gnome has?
<ralf_> don't know
<ralf_> i figure it'll be hacky
<achondria> ralf_ what do you think? I've never run gnome
<achondria> ah
<ralf_> can you please try the following
<ralf_> and report the result
<ralf_> close all audio programs
<ralf_> anything that may produce sound
<ralf_> next run one program with aoss
<ralf_> the other as is
<ralf_> for example
<ralf_> aoss firefox
<ralf_> amarok
<FloodBotK1> ralf_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adek> ok just one second
<adek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573666/
<adek> this is huge
<ralf_> no wait
<ralf_> if you run aoss firefox
<ralf_> just run amarok normally
<adek> firefox won't run with aoss
<adek> it doesn't start
<ralf_> hmm
<adek> I can try between dragon and amarok
<ralf_> ok
<adek> But which output do you need
<adek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573668/
<adek> I remember I tried KDE on openSUSE and had the exact same problem. That's what stopped me from using KDE in the first place heheh.
<adek> when amarok is playing and I start dragon this is what I get
<adek> Bus::open: Can not get ibus-daemon's address.
<adek> IBusInputContext::createInputContext: no connection to ibus-daemon
<achondria> adek: what happens if try aoss dragon AND aoss amarok?
<adek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573671/
<achondria> adek: was that killing everything and starting from over?
<adek> fresh start
<achondria> adek: dayum
<adek> what?
<adek> what is taht?
<adek> that*
<achondria> adek: it's being a pita
<adek> I don't understand :)
<achondria> lol sry 'dayum' = damn
<adek> oh lol
<adek> ok, can't help it, KDE isn't meant to work on this computer I guess
<achondria> ok, so if you go into system settings, and select sound and video config...
<adek> brb
<achondria> ok
<ralf_> well to be honest
<ralf_> when I started with ubuntu
<adek> I guess I'll have to go back to gnome, sound HAS TO WORK no matter what
<ralf_> the problems i experienced with kde very nearly put me off
<ralf_> but they're all fixed now
<ralf_> at least for me
<ralf_> and i really prefer KDE because it uses Qt
<ralf_> I have been developing in Qt for over a year now
<adek> what's so nice about QT?
<adek> oh, then that's a different reason
<ralf_> well apart from that
<ralf_> the funny thing is
<ralf_> that back when I used to run Windows
<achondria> I think the apps in KDE and the way the windowing system works meets my needs better than anything else
<ralf_> I developed a program running on Litestep
<ralf_> which turned out to work in the same vein as plasma-desktop
<adek> I don't have anything else agains KDE, maybe that drag and drop but which is damn stupid and shouldn't get out to final release.
<ralf_> so what achondria says; it meets my needs better than the others
<adek> But sound ...
<adek> drag and drop bug*
<achondria> adek: have you tried KDE 10.10?
<ralf_> try googling your motherboard
<ralf_> +sound +kde +via maybe
<achondria> i m sry i meant kubuntu 10.10
<adek> Uhm, I'm having too many problems with the kernel and video drivers on 10.10
<adek> ralf, I'll have to read around, but I see others have the same problem
<achondria> It may just be a poorly supported mobo for kubuntu
<adek> Thanks guys for your input.
<adek> It's really appreciated
<adek> Great effort.
<achondria> glad to brainstorm with you
<adek> Can't get this on arch channels lol
<ralf_> for what it's worth
<ralf_> my old custom built machine
<ralf_> with asus mobo
<ralf_> has it's onboard sound disabled in the bios
<ralf_> and an audigy 2 zs card plugged in
<ralf_> with the kX open drivers
<ralf_> this might not help you maybe
<jhutchins> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<adek> ralf_: Uhm, I have an old soundblaster, but this built in is far better lol
<adek> what does phonon do?
<hexch> hi, I have this strange problem, when my laptop goes to standby I can't do anything it's just black screen
<hexch> anyone?
<Aristidounet> Hi !
<Aristidounet> I have a problem about kde's effect
<Aristidounet> I must enable this feature manually
<Aristidounet> He don't want to be enabled for ever
<Aristidounet> I search a solution for fix this problem since two days
<Aristidounet> no stop
<anas> salut
<Aristidounet> Hi anas
<Aristidounet> Please speak english here :)
<anas> ah ok
<anas> sorry
<anas> please i wonder about a command which can restore Ubuntu
<anas> it exists ??
<anas> can u help me please
<Aristidounet> I don't know sorry anas
<anas> :(
<anas> because i install the pachage of KDE and Ubuntu became less faster :( :(
<james147> anas: define "restore".... there is no one command to completely reset kubuntu to a fresh installed state... except reintalling it :p
<anas> i haven't the CD now
<anas> :D
<james147> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<anas> that's why i serch for immediat solution :D :p
<anas> thank you ubottu
<james147> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<TTA> during the installation of my ubuntu 10.10 when i select the language the screen displays :Ubi-language failed with exit code 2. further information maybe found in/var/log/syslog. And when i click on"try again" the message comes again.what do i have to now?please
<james147> TTA: see #ubuntu for help with ubuntu
<anas> dont tell me that ubotto is a robot :D
<maco> anas: well she doesnt have a body...
<maco> but she is just software
<anas> hhhh i understand :p
<anas> i didn't pay attention that's the story :)
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<wqapol> When I try to eject a disc, it sayys it is busy. How to I detect what is using the DVD disc?
<wqapol> sudo lsof | grep /dev/sr0 ........ return nothing
<francesco_> hello
<francesco_> i have some issue on kde 4 : rebd
<francesco_> i have some issue on kde 4 : render issue on firefox and kopete
<francesco_> now i'm on kde 4.6 but it also happened on kde 4.5 ( i have intel graphics card )
<francesco_> any hint ?
<francesco_> it is linked with kwin because only when i activate the effects happens
<Aristidounet> ><
<Aristidounet> Hi ^^'
<Aristidounet> The "dialog effect" of compiz is apply to "openoffice's" and "libreoffice's" menus
<Aristidounet> But a zoom effect for 1s is not fun on menu ...
<Aristidounet> But on context menu on desktop, the menu has a fade effect
<Aristidounet> How use a fad effect on ooo's menu ?
<Aristidounet> *menus
<cato37> there is a way to restore kubuntu back to its default settings and restoring the desktop and getting rid of the login names and such, witout reintslling the system, but i cant remember the nomenclature. what words do i need to use to look up restoring kubuntu without reinstalling? (i hope that made sense)
#kubuntu 2011-03-01
<cato37> there is a way to restore kubuntu back to its default settings and restoring the desktops  without reintslling the system, but i cant remember what words to use to look up the instructions. Can anyone help?
<xod> N!H!
<yofel> cato37: the KDE settings are stored in ~/.kde - so removing that folder will reset most of the desktop to the defaults - resetting the whole desktop would be removing your home folder and using /etc/skel as base for a new one
<yofel> cato37: unless you mean reset the system and keep the desktop intact - I don't know how to do that without reinstalling
<cato37> yofel: thanx. there was an instruction guide on one of the linux forms that used the shell to do it in two simple commands, but i can't find it amidst all of the "kubuntu to ubuntu" instructions.
<yofel> cato37: you mean removing gnome?
<cato37> yofel: yes, it reset the system, and cleared the user accounts, which is okay.
<cato37> no, it restored the kde (kubuntu) back to how it was when it was first installed (and all the updates added), with some simple commands.
<yofel> cato37: you mean the set of installed applications too or just the desktop settings?
<cato37> yofel: everything, not just the desktop settings.
<cato37> yofel: i wish i could be of more help.
<yofel> not sure how to do that, sry
<cato37> yofel: its okay. i should have written the link down. i have installed and unistalled so much stuff, that in order to remove some things, i have to remove the kde desktop to get rid of some of it.
<somekool> cato37: you want to kill user settings back to default ?
<cato37> somekool:  yes. including user accounts
<cato37> without reinstalling
<cato37> without reinstalling
<somekool> you want to kill something else than user accounts ?
<tta> a
<cato37> somekool: the link gave instructions to reset the system, and everything as though it were installed for the first time (it even got rid of the extra user accounts) without reinstalling kubuntu. it was pretty simple.
<somekool> do you want to kill something else than user accounts ?
<cato37> somekool: yes. all i would like to go back to the default software.
<cato37> somekool: but i wouldnt mind killing the user accounts including the main account as well.
<cato37> whatever i did in the 1000 account, i can no longer for example use quassel-- i have to make a second account to use it.
<somekool> try this
<somekool> PATTERN=":[1-9][0-9]\{3\}:"; grep -v $PATTERN /etc/passwd > /tmp/keep_these_lines; grep $PATTERN /etc/passwd | while read LINE; do nuser=`echo $LINE | sed 's/:.*//'`; echo rm -fr /home/$nuser; done ; echo mv /tmp/keep_these_lines /etc/passwd
<cato37> k.
<cato37> somekool: what did i just do?
<somekool> kill all user accounts
<somekool> well, my line just echo commands
<somekool> you need to remove the two 'echo' word and you will lose all your home directories with all files and documents
<somekool> you might want to replace the 'rm -fr xxx' by 'mv xxx somewhere'
<cato37> somekool: ok. that helps. thanx. is there a way to restore the system back to the default programs?
<cato37> i found a similar link. thanks all. have a good day.
<shady_> can i save the updates i did & reinstall it later without downloading?
<cato37> here is the link, btw. http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3109861.0
<cato37> thanx again.
<yofel> shady_: well, you can save the files in /var/cache/apt/archives and copy them back later again
<yofel> you'll need a network connection though for the apt-cache
<shady_> but there will be no downloding cuz my connection here is bad<<
<yofel> if there are no new updates apt will re-use the files in /var/cache/apt/archives
<shady_> ty bro
<shady_> one more thing>>
<shady_> when i plug my headphones, i can't hear any sound, any ideas?
<snypzz> hello all
<heinkel_111> how do I trigger a full reinstall of initramfs-tools package (any package really) using apt package system?
<yofel> heinkel_111: sudo apt-get install --reinstall  initramfs-tools
<yofel> unless you want to wipe all configuration files
<yofel> that would be sudo dpkg apt-get purge  initramfs-tools && sudo apt-get install  initramfs-tools
<heinkel_111> the problem is my /boot partition was full so I got an error message during first installation
<heinkel_111> I deleted some older kernel versions (again, using the apt system)
<heinkel_111> I did not realize how many I had, must be dating back to version 2008.something of kubuntu
<heinkel_111> then I want to install newest initramfs again to avoid incompatibilty issues (if any) with the rest of kernel-related stuff
<heinkel_111> sounds like a good strategy?
<yofel> ah wait, you just want to regenerate the initrd?
<yofel> sec
<yofel> heinkel_111: that should go with sudo update-initramfs -u -k all
<heinkel_111> yofel, to be honest, not sure what the initrd and initramfs really does
<heinkel_111> for me, these things just work 99,99 % of the time
<heinkel_111> first time in several years as a kubuntu user I encountered any problem at all with it
<heinkel_111> i think the install that faulted stopped at some dpkg -- configure step or something?
<yofel> heinkel_111: it contains a set files used by the kernel before the root directory is mounted
<heinkel_111> I am not sure then, if I have a partial install of something on disk right now
<yofel> heinkel_111: you might want to run sudo dpkg --configure -a too then, just to be sure dpkg is ok
<heinkel_111> partial installs usually create trouble
<heinkel_111> that is why I thought a full reinstall would do it?
<snypzz> unable to install kubuntu 9.10 or higher on virtualbox 4.04r, can someone help me...?
<heinkel_111> I mean full reinstall as 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall  initramfs-tools'
<yofel> well, reinstalling initramfs-tools won't fix the initrds I think, just run the command I told you, if it finishes fine it should be ok
<heinkel_111> ok, thanks yofel
<yofel> or reinstall the kernel - that will trigger a initrd update
<yofel> snypzz: where does it fail?
<snypzz> after installed it asks for name and PW in terminal mode
<snypzz> I entered the name and PW and it keeps asking
<snypzz> after I entered it correctly...
<_ussher> how can i change the mouse cursor to move faster for the distance i move the mouse.  Just plugged a different mouse in and the speed is really slow. Tried in the control panel settings under mouse, but it wont speed up.
<nata> pointer acceleration adjust to >7 test. at system steetings/input device
<_ussher> changed it to 20 to see if it makes a differnce -> APPLY = same speed
<nata> then that is your mouse speed problem i think.
<_ussher> ah.  ok.  thanks
<knight_> So quiet.... too quiet.
<Daskreech> shhhhh
 * Daskreech points at the library sign
<knight_> Good boys... reading their books.
<Daskreech> Libre Libra
<knight_> ?
<Daskreech> Free books?
<knight_> Don't know. You tell me Library prefet ;-)
<knight_> I want money to buy books :(
<Daskreech> apt-get install diveintopython
<knight_> hehehe. Yeag Python is good
<knight_> though I am a beguinner.
<Daskreech> :)
<pulaski> Hi, Can anyone offer a comment about why, on the kubuntu download page, the 32bit version is recommended while the 64 bit version is not?
<nata> some people don't known which type of their computer is
<pulaski> I see, yes that makes sense thanks for responding nata.
<Daskreech> pulaski: 32 bit will always work
<nata> may be the developer stil got another reason
<Daskreech> If you already know you are getting 64 bit then you have enough info to make an informed choice
<pulaski> Daskreech, this is interesting because I, certainly no expert, recently purchased an amd64 box. I was working on the assumption that an application or OS for that matter had to be written for one or the other.
<Daskreech> :-)
<Daskreech> pulaski: it;s a matter of how high you can count, If you can reach to 64 then you can obviously count to 32
<Daskreech> counting to 32 is no assurance that you can get to 64
<nata> future will be in 64 :)
<nata> my old computer also is 64 :) sempron 2800+ vy old enough
<pulaski> Daskreech: lol, the reason I'm even thinking about this now is that I've been having trouble installing first kubuntu 10.04.2 and now I'm going back to 10.10. If I ever get my system stable again, I'll do future distro upgrades using apt-get.
<pulaski> I've done that once before and it was sort of painless. I just have to remember its not always a good idea to be first out of the box as it were.
<pulaski> Thanks nata and Daskreech for chatting tonight. Be seeing you.
<Daskreech> pulaski: Sometimes :) but you do get kinda restless once you are in FOSS for a while
<Daskreech> MUST
<Daskreech> HAVE
<Daskreech> NEW!!!
<FloodBotK2> Daskreech: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nata> pulaski: here is afternoon :)
<nata> hehe,Daskreech, bot warnning you :)
<Daskreech> I expected it to
<knight_> 64-bit is not the future. It is the present ^_^
<Daskreech> ipv6 is the future :)
<nata> visible light CPU only is future :)  no overheating problem
<Daskreech> I thought we would just use the excess energy from the multiple universes around us in alternate dimensions
<nata> but multiple universal still lack of proved..
<Daskreech> Shhhhhhh
 * Daskreech continues daydreaming of porting doom to it
<nata> hehe
<nata> -*- is bot ma?
<sistem_error> tes-tes
<AYJHBear> hi is anyone here?
<AYJHBear> may I ask some help regarding Docky? it doesn't seem like I can find a solution regarding the issue.
<AYJHBear> whenever I right click on a program that is on docky and it is not pinned to docky. Docky disappears.
<AYJHBear> I don't know what to do.
<sistem_error> ada yg dari indonesia
<sri13> Hi to all , why it takes lot of time for copying files from one place to another place in kubuntu , when compared with gnome ?
<shady_> says Only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time
<shady_> Please close the other application e.g. 'Update Manager', 'aptitude' or 'Synaptic' first
<shady_> can any1 help me get rid of this^^
<AYJHBear> hi
<AYJHBear> I am installing KDE 4.6 I am checking out and comparing my current configuration and the new KDM
<AYJHBear> and then I am stuck I cannot go back out
<AYJHBear> can someone tell me what I should do?
<superwizard> crypto про
<AYJHBear> one more question if I stopped 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<AYJHBear> how do I resume?
<Mamarok> AYJHBear: run it again, then if it gives you error messages, do that:
<Mamarok> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<AYJHBear> I get the following output for running it again
<AYJHBear> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<AYJHBear> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Mamarok> AYJHBear: check if you have no other shell or app running it
<Mamarok> if not, do the following:
<AYJHBear> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<AYJHBear> I am sure a shell is running it.
<AYJHBear> however I cannot find the shell anymore I want to open it
<AYJHBear> by the way how do I just chat with you?
<Mamarok> AYJHBear: well, it must be on your desktop if you have an open shell
<Mamarok> AYJHBear: this here is a support channel, it's not for chatting
<AYJHBear> yeah that's why I don't want to bug everyone
<Mamarok> you can use #kubuntu-offtopic for that, but keep in mind it should be Kubuntu related and the Code of Conduct applies
<AYJHBear> ok
<Mamarok> just a moment, I have to look up my notes
<AYJHBear> ok thank you.
<AYJHBear> I think I closed the other shell? at least the GUI without closing the update?
<AYJHBear> it was an accident
<Mamarok> well, if you closed it it is not running anymore
<AYJHBear> appearantly it is?
<AYJHBear> I don't know what is happening
<Mamarok> unless you used the non-GUI Linux shells
<Mamarok> that is the command to unlock: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<AYJHBear> h but it is going to kill the process
<AYJHBear> is it possible to go back to the previous process? or should I just let it kill it?
<Mamarok> there is not much of a choice
<AYJHBear> since it is a dist-upgrade I don't want it to screw up
<AYJHBear> alright
<Mamarok> let it kill it, else you can't get control back
<AYJHBear> got it back
<Mamarok> you can't screw a dist-upgrade, kust don't reboot or logout of KDE before it is done
<AYJHBear> ok
<AYJHBear> works now
<Mamarok> just*
<AYJHBear> it actually resumed after killing it
<Mamarok> nice :)
<AYJHBear> thank you so much
<Mamarok> AYJHBear: you are welcome :)
<AYJHBear> I need to go look up the guide in using this IRC
<AYJHBear> don't wannt to get kicked out
<AYJHBear> :D
<AYJHBear> see you
<superwizard> многоуважаемые члены сообщества кто что может  сказать про crypto pro
<rork> !ru | superwizard
<ubottu> superwizard: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<superwizard> crypto pro in kubuntu
<Peace-> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jim-65802> hello chan
<Jim-65802> who is active?
<Jim-65802> helo
<james147> Hello Jim-65802
<Jim-65802> james
<Jim-65802> hi
<Jim-65802> u linux guru?
<james147> !ask | Jim-65802
<ubottu> Jim-65802: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jim-65802> copy.
<Jim-65802> buntu 10,8 how do i enable mic via rear connect?
<Jim-65802> so there
<Jim-65802> ubottu: help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jim-65802> james147 : where u?
<james147> !wait | Jim-65802
<ubottu> Jim-65802: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<james147> ^^ I am doing other things while watching, give me some time
<Jim-65802> k
<james147> Jim-65802: firstly, check "alsamixer" (run it in a terminal) and make sure the capture channels arnt muted
<Jim-65802> k
<susundberg> and if you have pulse audio then its different story?
<susundberg> the program called 'pavucontrol' can do miracless .. ( i changed mic to rear with that as kde mix cannot do it)
<Jim-65802> have alsamix in term window
<Jim-65802> mm mic vol is dark
<Jim-65802> master center line is maxed
<Jim-65802> susundberg : pavucontrol run over top of alsamix?
<susundberg> no, pavu is for pulse audio: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PulseAudio
<susundberg> no sorry, i am wrong -- pulse really runs on top of alsa
<susundberg> "In a typical installation scenario under Linux, the user configures ALSA to use a virtual device provided by PulseAudio. Thus, applications using ALSA will output sound to PulseAudio, which then uses ALSA itself to access the real sound card."
<susundberg> Well this isn't that clear -- does the alsa mixer really configure the physical or is it connected to pulse audio server ..
<susundberg> it would be nice if someone with more knowledge would tell which it is ..
<susundberg> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio
<susundberg> this suggests that alsamixer connects directly to kernel layer -- "If you experience no audio output via any means while using ALSA as your default device, you may have to unmute your sound card. To do this, you will want to launch alsamixer and make sure each column has a green 00 under it"
<pulaski> hello, I have two drives on my amd64 box. I had installed win 7 on the first drive /dev/sda but I used fdisk to delete the partitions then I wrote the deletion to the drive. I installed kubuntu 10.10 on that drive. During the installation Kubuntu correctly recognized there were on othe OSs on the box and went ahead with the installation. After install and reboot the grub menu came up but when
<pulaski> I selected the default option to boot ubuntu the system hung and required manual reboot. Quest #1: Will Kubuntu install grub with no other OSs on a box? Quest #2: Did deleteing the partitions with fdisk on /dev/sda also delete the prior Master Boot Record?
<susundberg> MBR is not installed on partitions
<susundberg> (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_boot_record)
<james147> pulaski: and kubuntu should install grub unless you tell it not to
<james147> (regardless of other OSs as fara s i know)
<susundberg> And the installer should see other OS (like Win7) and add grub entry for it ..
<susundberg> But deleting partitions might have deleted windows 7 loader, that is usually small partition containing something
<susundberg> You might want to check this out: http://superuser.com/questions/122658/install-ubuntu-to-partition-with-windows-7-loader-erase-partition-with-win-load
<susundberg> btw: if you deleted the win7 partitions how did the ubuntu installer recognize those?
<susundberg> (it should not)
 * james147 notes that the mbr is fine if your got to grub... the problem was booting the os
<Jim-65802> how shud i ctrl alsamixer? hp box, alsa 1.0.22
<susundberg> true also!
<Jim-65802> think i no have pulseaudio
<james147> Jim-65802: its been installed by default for a while, so its unlikly that you dont have it, pavucontrol is a util that isnt installed by default however
<Jim-65802> james147 : k, alsa is up in a win, Fkeys work, unclear how to select mic line
<Jim-65802> master currently selected
<james147> m un/mute, arrow keys navagation + volume control
<Jim-65802> james147 : thats workin.. tnx
<pulaski> susundberg, james147: Thank you for responding. Your answers have been helpful.
<Jim-65802> james147 : gnome sound recorder 2.30.0  gets static on rec
<Aristidounet> Hi !
<Aristidounet> I have a problem with special effects in KDE
<Aristidounet> This effects is not enable at the startup
<Aristidounet> I enable this, but i must resume this manually ><
<Aristidounet> I have a "Desktop effects are temporarily disabled" i must click on Resume Desktop Effect
<Jim-65802> device in vol control seems respond to test
<Jim-65802> not fgrt tho
<Aristidounet> I don't know if i'm understandable :/
<Jim-65802> arist u ok
<Aristidounet> Hi Jim-65802
<Jim-65802> : ]
<Jim-65802> hi
<Aristidounet> Ok
<Aristidounet> I look for a solution since 3 days
<Jim-65802> hopin patience is key
<Jim-65802> hopin for progress b4 wrk
<Jim-65802> small window, but have progress...
<Jim-65802> chan : msg me = js417827@yahoo.com... must go tnx..cu
<Aristidounet> KDE Don't want to enable desktop's effect automatiquely... In the system settings, i have a "Desktop effects are temporarily disabled" i must click on Resume Desktop Effect
<Aristidounet> Its not fun ><
<Aristidounet> KDE Don't want to enable desktop's effect automatiquely... In the system settings, i have a "Desktop effects are temporarily disabled" i must click on Resume Desktop Effect
<Aristidounet> Its not fun ><
<rork> Aristidounet: just an idea, is "Disable functionality checks" set in System Settings > Desktop > Desktop Effects > Advanced (or an equivalent)
<Aristidounet> Ha ok
<Aristidounet> I reboot for test
<metton> Ok
<Aristidounet> Tankyou verymuch o/
<rork> nice, you're welcome :)
<Aristidounet> o/
 * Aristidounet give money to rork 
 * Aristidounet take the money and run away
<rork> Aristidounet: http://www.kde.org/community/donations/
<Aristidounet> ... Please pay for this :p
<Aristidounet> No sorry i can't i don't have enought money, i must pay my driving licence xD
<Aristidounet> Is very expensive
<Aristidounet> 1340E ><
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<Aristidounet> Hi BluesKaj
<Aristidounet> I reboot for a new test
<m2tech> Hello
<m2tech> How can i install initrd-tools in KUBUNTU 10
<m2tech> already tried google
<m2tech> i`m installing old drbl service, cause this new with tftp is TERRIBLE!
<m2tech> 267 USERS AND NOT ONE ANSWER ?
<BluesKaj> m2tech, I have no idea what you are talking about ...doubt if that will help you
<m2tech> Diskless remote boot in Linux - DRBL BluesKaj
<shadeslayer> !patience | m2tech
<ubottu> m2tech: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, I thought he deserved an answer :)
<shadeslayer> m2tech: try initramfs-tools
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: i didn't say he didnt
<BluesKaj> it was a joke , shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> gah .. i'm bad at humor :S
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, youg eeks gotta learn to lighten up a little :)
<shadeslayer> :P
<BluesKaj> ppl who come in ands tart spewing acronyms all over the place seldom get an answer immediately or eben in the first 5 mins , ppl are checking their sources looking for meanings
<kyubutsu> i just discovered that using the scroll wheel while hovering over the panel also cycles thru open applications
<kyubutsu> cool feature.. another +1 for kde
<kyubutsu> even if they were minimized.. they are brought up and into focus
<kyubutsu> been using kde for a while now and never knew i could do that
<kyubutsu> but, if the applications are grouped, the the cycling only affects that particular group
<kyubutsu> nifty
<Gargoyle1976> Does anyone know where to go about errors when upgrading to 10.10
<kyubutsu> Gargoyle1976: you mean bug reporting?
<Gargoyle1976> I can't upgrade for some reason and can't figure out why
<Pici> Perhaps if you mentioned the exact problems/errors you're having we could provide better help.
<BluesKaj> Gargoyle1976, what upgrade method or command are you using ?
<Gargoyle1976> just using the kpackagekit link
<BluesKaj> Gargoyle1976, open a terminal and do: sudo do-release-upgrade..as long as you haven't added any ppas to you sources/kpackagekit
<Gargoyle1976> i'll check and get back to you
<Gargoyle1976> gotta run for now
<BluesKaj> Gargoyle1976, ok
 * BluesKaj thinks the upgrade with kpackagekit isn't worth all the trouble it causes, clunky
<kyubutsu> i dont think the upgrading process is too well defined for kubuntu
<kyubutsu> lots of mixed 'ways' on the google
<BluesKaj> the cli is always best IMO, even for beginners
<kyubutsu> right, just tried do-release-upgrade on konsole and got a reply so, that one might be best
<BluesKaj> give them a taste of what real linux is about instead of the attempted hand holding with package installers/updaters and upgraders which try to make it "easy" for former windows users
<kyubutsu> in this case, command line is certainly more straightforward; am on 10.10 already, the message was "no new release found" which i guess is expected [currently]
<BluesKaj> yup, unless add the -d to the command , which will then upgrade to natty , -d=development OS
<kyubutsu> correct
<kyubutsu> :)
<BluesKaj> stuff to do for a few mins...BL
<expecto> #ubuntu
<AYJHBear> is it possible to fix the trashcan not launching on docky in kde 4.6? it is a nautilus error failed to execute child process nautilus
<AYJHBear> is there a way that I can launch it without going through nautilus?
<tsimpson> AYJHBear: you will want to ask in #ubuntu
<digirak> i am having some trouble uninstalling kubuntu
<digirak> i downloaded the package over my ubunut
<digirak> but now i want to go back to the ubuntu
<digirak> but i am having some trouble wiht that
<digirak> after uninstalling the basic plasma packages
<digirak> it still logs in through kubuntu
<digirak> i want to get back to the old ubuntu login
<genii-around> digirak: Usually something like: sudo apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop             . Although if it is still using kdm and not gdm you can also: sudo apt-get remove --purge kdm && sudo apt-get install gdm
<BluesKaj> digirak, choose the gnome desktop on the login page before entering your pw. there's a drop down dialog
<digirak> BluesKaj: yes i do that everytime i just want to get away from that
<BluesKaj> digirak, if you use gdm instead of kdm then it will auto choose gnome, drop to a tty and do sudo service kdm stop && sudo service gdm start
<digirak> how do i drop to a tty?
<BluesKaj> then do what genii-around suggested
<BluesKaj> digirak, ctrl+alt+f1 , do the commands then do startx
<DarthFrog> digirak: Press CTL-ALT-F1 to drop to a TTY.
<DarthFrog> digirak: actually, any F key from 1 to 6 will work.
<digirak> DarthFrog: will that suspend my current session?
<digirak> genii-around: it says Package kubuntu-desktop is not installed, so not removed
<genii-around> digirak: Good. Just continue on with the other commands in the order given then
<DarthFrog> digirak: Suspend?  No.  It will simply switch you to a virtual terminal.  Press ALT-F7 to switch back.
<digirak> genii-around: but i still cant unlock my login screen options which tells me the login is still in kdm
<kyubutsu> this is a good guide to return back to gnome as well:  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<DarthFrog> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<BluesKaj> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<kyubutsu> you guys are just copycats.. am the true psychocat!   o.0
<kyubutsu> :-P
<BluesKaj> that purekde tutorial din't work for maverick , the factoid is outdated
<kyubutsu> well.. something's gotta give
<kyubutsu> -_-
<BluesKaj> kyubutsu, the psycocats pure kde commands dfon
<genii-around> digirak: After you remove kdm with the: sudo apt-get remove --purge kdm         and then replace it with the: sudo apt-get install gdm                 you of course will not see a difference until you have restarted X
<BluesKaj> don't work  either
<BluesKaj> the psychocats pure kde commands don't work , I mean
<kyubutsu> hm.. worked for me everytime
<kyubutsu> havent had use for it in quite sometime tho
<kyubutsu> it used to be pretty good anyhow..
<kyubutsu> it'll be missed
<kyubutsu> how about the ones from the factoid ? is that any different?
<BluesKaj> I had gnome and kde installed for a while and gnome was getting on my nerves as usual so I tried to purify to kde , wasn't possible so I just clean installed kubun
<genii-around> BluesKaj: I keep all four different desktop environments, KDE, GNOME, LXDE, and XFCE :)
<BluesKaj> the factoid links tro a old page, kyubutsu
<DarthFrog> genii-around: How do you like LXDE?
<kyubutsu> alrighty then.. no more "purifying"
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: How did GNOME interfere with KDE?
<BluesKaj> genii-around, you're a brave soul or a bugger for punishment maybe :)
<genii-around> DarthFrog: I found it fast and simple, better for me than XFCE. But i still like KDE the best
<DarthFrog> genii-around: That echos my opinion on XfCE.
<kyubutsu> yah, i think of xfce as an uglier version of gnome
<kyubutsu> i rather go with fluxbox if thats the case
<BluesKaj> too many apps that I never use DarthFrog amongst other things ...never cared for it's look for another , no matter which theme or icons ..
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, it's just a matter of taste , mostly...I mean if there was no kde then I'd probly use gnome ,but highly modified :)
<kyubutsu> isnt that the general case of most of us here
 * kyubutsu chuckles
<BluesKaj> now if chromium would just integrate it's tab and menu fonts with kde settings then all would be well in my linux world :)
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: Ah, so it's the mere presense of GNOME that bothers you, not that it gets in your way.  :-)
<MaoXiang> Hallo leute
<tuhin> hi alla
<tuhin> hi all*
<tuhin> how much ram kubuntu uses right after boot?
<Tm_T> tuhin: depends on many different things, but ~200 MiB and more
<tuhin> hmm , my gnome mint10 uses 280MB at boot, does it mean Kubuntu 10.10 is lighter?
<francesco_> hello everybody
<francesco_> I have little problem with kwin render
<AYJHBear> is scim really a dead project?
<AYJHBear> I like ibus however it doesn't work with libreoffice
<AYJHBear> I cannot type Chinese in libreoffice with iBus. Anyone have any other suggestions? or should I just revert back to SKIM?
<vadrao> Hi all, I have a bose companion 5 speakers. I would like the system to autodetect them when ever I connect it to the system. Previous versions of Kubuntu used to autodetect it when ever I connect the speakers to the computer and then I could use amarok to play music. But now I have to connect the speakers to the system before system start and then only I could use it. Can any one let me know how I can make kubuntu to autodetect the speakers.
<DarthNazgul> hi i'm using kubuntu 10.10 and facing a problem trying to login
<DarthNazgul> the last time i logged in, i was adding widgets to my desktop, and while adding one particular widget, the screen went blank, requiring me to reboot
<DarthNazgul> now i cant log in to my desktop, instead it goes to the script page
<DarthNazgul> i tyoed "startx" but i get an error msg which says "kstartupconfig4 does not exist or has failed. Error code 127."
<DarthNazgul> any solutions?
<apogee91> hey guys, how can I have KDE automatically log me in?
<apogee91> without inserting password
<vadrao> DarthNazgul@ Try and do "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get upgrade" and see if it helps
<nata> apogee91: system/system settings/login screen/convenience/enable auto login
<DarthNazgul> @vadrao but currently i'm not connected to the internet from my system
<vadrao> apogee91: System Settings > Login Screen > Covienece tab
<DarthNazgul> and the computer that i'm using now has it's ip locked to the wifi network, so i cant access the network from mine anyway
<apogee91> thanks
<DarthNazgul> any other solutions please?
<vadrao> DarthNazgul: Do you have access to the computer now with internet connection ?
<DarthNazgul> only from the one i'm using now, but this runs windows..my kubuntu laptop is next to me, and that's not connected
<vadrao> try this command
<vadrao> "rm -rf .kde"
<vadrao> from the home directory
<nata> got someone known why my Front size setting in kubuntu 10.10 frquenly change back to default small front size?
<vadrao> and then do a startx
<DarthNazgul> what#s it supposed to do?
<rork> remove you're complete .kde (kde settings) directory, it's not wise to do that!
<vadrao> It will delete your kde preferences and start from scratch.. But all of your files will be there
<rork> rather create a new user or rename the directory
<DarthNazgul> alright i#ll try it
<apogee91> does kubuntu support hibernation?
<vadrao> Yeah try rork's suggestion
<maco> apogee91: yes
<apogee91> maco: how do I enable it?
<rork> DarthNazgul: don't, there are some important files there
<rork> DarthNazgul: e.g. your mail is stored in .kde, contacts etc
<maco> apogee91: shouldn't have to. though if you don't have a swap partition or don't have enough swap available or you encrypted your swap then it won't work
<DarthNazgul> relax, i installed this only yesterday..i dont have anything on kubuntu yet
<DarthNazgul> i dual boot with windows for now
<apogee91> maco:  I do have enough space
<apogee91> how would I enable it
<maco> there is no enable/disable...
<maco> it should be in the menu from the get-go
<maco> oh hmm well ok i guess there could be disable. if you boot with "noacpi" then you're telling the OS to completely forget everything it knows about power management
<apogee91> oh, right, is there an option where I can choose what happens when i press the power button (to hibernate)
<apogee91> any way to have the power buttton hibernste?
<apogee91> hibernate
<DarthNazgul> @rork : i only installed kubuntu yesterday, so there's literally nothing there yet..and i dual boot with windows for now
<DarthNazgul> @rork : so shall i follow vadrao's suggestion?
<apogee91> what is the default boot manager for kubuntu?
<genii-around> apogee91: grub2
<rork> yeah I read it, if you don't mind losing your configuration and system data go ahead. Still I think it's better to rename the folder or make a new user, it has the same effect.
<rork> DarthNazgul: ^
<apogee91> how can I make kubuntu my default boot?
<apogee91> i currently have windows, i used a gui boot config i forgot the name of the app
<DarthNazgul> @rork : problem is, i'm new to linux..could u tell me how to make a new user/rename the folder?
<vadrao> DarthNazgul: I also agree with rork's comment. Its usually the recommended way to do things like that
<vadrao> DarthNazgul: try "mv .kde .kde_back"
<DarthNazgul> @vadrao : shall i try it at username@username? or should it read username@home?
<kyubutsu> pull up system settings and look in User Management
<kyubutsu> you can create, delete or modify users and groups in there
<kyubutsu> should be at the bottom of system settings, section called system administration
<vadrao> DarthNazgul: first of all type this command.. "cd"  gets you back to the home directory whereever you are
<vadrao> then do the rest
<DarthNazgul> @vadrao : gotcha
<genii-around> I think you want a tilde there
<genii-around> eg: cd ~
<dfdf> can i try kubuntu on my mac?
<DarthNazgul> "no cd~ command found"
<maco> dfdf: sure, go ahead
<maco> we won't stop you :)
<genii-around> Space between cd and ~
<DarthNazgul> @vadrao : i did that mv command, and then tried startx..no difference
<DarthNazgul> alright..but anyhow it leads me to the same directory as cd..thanks
<vadrao> DarthNazgul: what does the error exactly say ?
<dfdf> what is better kubuntu or ubuntu?
<risto> arch linux
<maco> dfdf: depends... do you like to leave things at defaults or tweak all the settings?
<kyubutsu> since you are here, dfdf, you probably already think kubuntu .. give it a try
<dfdf> i like to tweak
<DarthNazgul> @vadrao : "kstartupconfig4 does not exist or fails. The error code is 127. Check your installation."
<vadrao> DarthNazgul: hmm.. Could you tell me how you actually installed Kubuntu ?
<kyubutsu> ouch, that is not good, DarthNazgul.. you might have to reinstall
<dfdf> how can i try kubuntu on a mac?
<kyubutsu> but, good news is you can still use the command line .. kstartupconfig4 only affects the graphical login part
<risto> dfdf: how does it differ from other computers ?
<dfdf> i dont know
<risto> well you have to make free space on your hard disk
<risto> you try first time ?
<dfdf> i just like to try the live cd
<dfdf> yes first time
<risto> well on bios change the boot order like cd to first
<risto> or just use it from usb
<dfdf> ok
<dfdf> is kubuntu any good for hacking?
<genii-around> dfdf: If you have an Intel based Mac, just use the regular cd to try. If you have a PowerPC Mac, get a cd from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/ports/releases/10.04/release/           (replace 10.04 with 10.10 if you want Maverick)
<DarthNazgul> vadrao : from my friend's cd. he's been using kubuntu for quite a while now, and he helped me install it
<risto> dfdf: depends how you define hacking ?
<dfdf> i have the based mac
<kyubutsu> he shouldnt need to change the bios .. just start the computer with the disk in the tray .. the live cd should kick in, select the first choice and then choose to 'try kubuntu'
<vadrao> DarthNazgul: can you type this command (ls -ld .kde) and paste the resultant output
<genii-around> On older Macs you sometimes had to hold down the C key for CD booting
<kyubutsu> ah
<AYJHBear> is there something wrong with my computer if i cannot find xorg.conf?
<james147> No, there isnt one by default anymore
<AYJHBear> oh ok.
<AYJHBear> good I haven't use linux in such a long time I thought I was doing something wrong
<Spinfuzor> hello all
<Spinfuzor> my first time on irc
<AYJHBear> my conky disppears as soon as I click on my desktop I googled around but I cannot fix it
<AYJHBear> conky is still running I just cannot see it
<Spinfuzor> seems it works
<AYJHBear> what should I do?
<AYJHBear> yes it works
<ecinx3> my prints look like crap especially compared to windows prints on my laser.. how do i properly set it up?
<boban> when is kde 4.6.1 coming to repositories?
<AYJHBear> anyone know how to calibrate a touch screen in kubuntu 10.10?
<apogee91> hey guys, how can I disable the wallet Password? i donmt want this feature
<apogee91> or have the wallet password never ask me again
<apogee91> its annoying
<james147> apogee91: change the password to nothing ^^ (in kwalletmanager)
<apogee91> ok
<tta> hello
<tta> hello
<tta> in kubuntu what's the equivalent of "your freedom"in windows.
<james147> ??
<genii-around> tta: They have a java version
<genii-around> james147: It's an app used to bypass firewalls etc. Usually used when someone is using their laptop at work or so :)
<tta> genii-around: please,the website?
<genii-around> tta: http://www.your-freedom.net/index.php?id=downloads             the part that says "Java archive. Runs on every Java 6 supporting system"
<tta> a genius is around
<tta> genii-around: thanks a lot
<genii-around> np
<tta> what are the parameters of freedom to use a usb modem freely?please
<tta> i mean "your freedom"
<Drknzz> Hi guys! Im installing Kubuntu 10.10 right now, and as to pass away some time i decided to listen to some <html5> music online.... but nothing seems to play (using rekonq). Also, i have no sound in Amarok, but system alerts do produce sound. Is this to be expected?
<Drknzz> O_O
<Drknzz> Anyone herE?
<james147> Drknzz: yes, but it would be best to wait for the install to finishes before you try to fix anything :) ... also, install "kubuntu-restricted-extras" after the install to install restricted codecs
<Drknzz> james147: Supposedly it is being installed as we speak as i checked to install 3rd party stuff
<Drknzz> I guess ill have to dance to my laptop's cooler's whirly sound ;)
<james147> Drknzz: I would say, be patient... kubntu doesn't take to long to install, you can browse around the stuff on the livecd, but its best not to do to much (it will just slow down the installer :) )
<Drknzz> james147: Yh, welcome to the wonders of multi-threaded processors accesing single-threaded devices :D
<tta> what are the parameters of "your freedom" to use a usb modem freely?please
<vanguard> I am looking for a little tool that converts a LaTeX Formula in a PNG or so
 * james147 would render it as a pdf then convert it to a png
<vanguard> james147: I guess one can do that, but I am looking for something like ekee
<Wat_Nu> Hi everyone.
<Drknzz> Hi?
<Wat_Nu> Hello Drknzz. I am fairly new here...
<Wat_Nu> I installed Kubuntu recently and now I am here... :)
<oal> I'm trying to enable Aurorae engine, but can't find it
<oal> Actually, I'm trying to install http://scnd101.deviantart.com/art/uniq-suite-v1-11-184479446 but it's all a mess
<oal> Shadows and desktop effects were disabled and things look really ugly. Any help? :)
<Drknzz> Wat_Nu: Welcome :)
<Drknzz> oal: Did you follow the creator instructions?
<oal> THe ones I found, yes
<oal> But I can't find no aurorae
<oal> Where do I enable it?
<Wat_Nu> Thank you for the welcome, Drknzz!
<Drknzz> :)
<Drknzz> oal: Seems like his installer was broken
<Drknzz> Wait and see if the author fixes it'
<oal> But where do I enable aurorae in kde?
<Drknzz> oal: Try installing this: kwin-style-aurorae
<Drknzz> Or click this: apt://kwin-style-aurorae
<oal> Doesn't find anything
<oal> Do I have to add an additional repo?
<oal> Kubuntu 10.10 if that matters
<Drknzz> Hmm
<Drknzz> Weird
<oal> Do you find it?
<oal> Enabling some extra repos
<tta> hello! can kubuntu support firesheep?
<seidos> ask shuttleworth
<oal> Drknzz: I find kwin-style-bespin, crystal, dekorator, qtcurve and sculpture, but not aurorae
<Drknzz> tta: No it doesnt
<Drknzz> Firesheep depends on a windows-only driver
<Mase_wk> tta: you can probably run it on kubuntu, but as for support ...
<Mase_wk> you probably aren't going to get any support in this channel for it
<Drknzz> oal: I am sorry, you will have to compile it from source
<Drknzz> [Painful process]
<oal> Damn... Kde looks said it was in by default from KDE 4.4
<oal> Do you know where the Aurorae source is?
<james147> oal: i managed to install the uniq aurorae theme using the  get new decorations button in system settings on kde 4.6 :)
<oal> james147: how did you enable 4.6?
<james147> ^^ suggests that aurorae is already installed
<james147> oal: see the topic ^^
<james147> though i think it should also work with 4.5
<oal> Hmm, where did you find it?
<oal> I've added the backports thingy now. Upgrading
<james147> searched of uniq in the get new decorations in system settings > workspace appearance > window decoration
#kubuntu 2011-03-02
<technologov> hi all !
<technologov> Running Kubuntu 10.04
<technologov> Just bought new PC with Intel P67 chipset
<technologov> And sound doesn't work on it
<technologov> lspci shows:
<technologov> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Cougar Point High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<technologov> any ideas?
<technologov> drivers are part of kernel package or part of alsa package ?
<technologov> Just bought new PC with Intel P67 chipset, and no sound ! plz help !
<technologov> What to update ?
<Daskreech> technologov: Hi
<Daskreech> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<digirak> guys
<digirak> i uninstalled kubuntu and trying to run a pure ubuntu
<digirak> but the login/switch user/log off doesnt seem to work
<digirak> any suggestions
<Mase_wk> digirak: what do you mean by pure ubuntu ?
<digirak> Mase_wk: no Kubuntu wrapper
<digirak> Mase_wk: pure gnome if you like
<Mase_wk> right.
<Mase_wk> so are you using GDM ?
<Mase_wk> as the login manager
<digirak> Mase_wk: yes but the login manager seems to be kdm now
<Mase_wk> that is your problem
<digirak> Mase_wk: where do i change this?
<Mase_wk> dpkg-reconfigure gdm maybe
<Mase_wk> actually is gdm installed ?
<Mase_wk> if so it should have given you the option
<Mase_wk> try just doing an apt-get install gdm
<digirak> Mase_wk: yes gdm is installed
<yofel> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<digirak> yofel: ok am there
<digirak> yofel: now is my loging manager gdm?
<yofel> if you choose gdm it should be
<yofel> you can check in /etc/X11/default-display-mana/etc/X11/default-display-managerger
<yofel> er...
<yofel> /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<digirak> yep it says gdm
<digirak> yofel: lets hope it works
<Mase_wk> restart X and you should have gdm
<digirak> :)
<digirak> Mase_wk: sounds good
<shady_> hi guys
<Mase_wk> hi
<shady_> i have an isuue with sound in my pc
<shady_> whenever i plug the headphones the sound goes off
<Mase_wk> off ?
<shady_> but it works fine with me in xp or 7
<Mase_wk> what do you mean by off...as in it gets muted ?
<Mase_wk> or fails to play in your head phones ?
<shady_> yea
<Mase_wk> yea to which one ?
<shady_> dunno but no sound even the system sounds
<Mase_wk> well does kmix say it's muted ?
<shady_> mute^^ is the word
<shady_> no
<shady_> everything is playing
<Mase_wk> ok, so these headphones are they usb headphones  ?
<shady_> no
<Mase_wk> they have a regular 3.5mm jack ?
<shady_> regular ones
<shady_> yep
<Mase_wk> hmm
<shady_> it works fine in other OS
<Mase_wk> not really sure afaik kubuntu isn't doing any sort of plugin detection
<shady_> i have a laptob
<shady_> mb it has something with drivers?
<Mase_wk> usually that sort of stuff is handled just in the hardware but i guess it could possibly be software controlled
<Mase_wk> what kind of laptop do you have ?
<shady_> asus g60
<shady_> or mb i reinstall the system
<Mase_wk> nah
<Mase_wk> there is no point
<Mase_wk> it's not like windows where a reinstall fixes stuff
<shady_> sry am noob in linux
<Mase_wk> try this
<Mase_wk> http://www.linlap.com/wiki/Asus+G50V#sound
<Mase_wk> it could be that your hardware requires special workarounds
<dfdf> is kubuntu better than snow leopard?
<Mase_wk> dfdf: better at what  ?
<dfdf> at evry thing
<shady_> ty bro i'll check it out
<Mase_wk> i am sure there are things snow leopard does better and worse than kubuntu
<Mase_wk> for a particular user
<Mase_wk> really depends what you'
<Mase_wk> what you're looking for in an OS
<dfdf> hacking tools
<Mase_wk> if your looking for an operating system that respects your liberty kubuntu most certainly is better.
<Mase_wk> dfdf: well kubuntu has alot of development tools. If you are talking about crackin / penetration testing then i don't really know. It's not something many kubuntu users would do
<dfdf> is it good for remote connections?
<Mase_wk> sure
<Mase_wk> ssh or X11 forwarding over ssh works wonderfully
<dfdf> is kubuntu safe?
<Daskreech> dfdf: Reasonably so
<dfdf> i like to use it as a server for wikileaks
<Mase_wk> well safe is a relative term. The developers are very security concious so they do their best to ensure that users are protected
<Daskreech> please do
<Daskreech> but safety on the internet is squarely in the users control
<Mase_wk> dfdf: you might like to look at the ubuntu-server version. Please be aware that any operating system can be insecure if configured incorrectly
<dfdf> the bios on my computer dont let me install kubuntu
<Mase_wk> dfdf: what is your computer ?
<Mase_wk> make / model
<dfdf> t3512
<dfdf> gateway
<Mase_wk> what error message are you getting ?
<Mase_wk> or where is the problem ocurring ?
<dfdf> std error
<dfdf> how can by pass the bios?
<Mase_wk> i don't know what an std error is.
<dfdf> wen i try to install from the live cd it just freezes
<rockguy32> Question: Where do I go to find what version of Kubuntu I'm running?
<cpatrick08> @rockguy32 /etc/lsb-release
<rockguy32> Ok thank you.
<cpatrick08> no problem
<cpatrick08> does it say you are running the one you thought you were
<rockguy32> I have another question: Is there a Visual Basic like program for KDE that is FOS?
<rockguy32> Yes it does.
<Mase_wk> rockguy32: which particular aspect of visual basic ?
<Mase_wk> the language or the IDE ?
<rockguy32> IDE
<cpatrick08> that is good
<Mase_wk> qtcreator is good
<Mase_wk> I like kdevelop also
<Mase_wk> both of those are primarily for C++
<rockguy32> I keep putting off learning C++ but I guess it's time I did.
<Mase_wk> i think eclipse and netbeans are decent IDE's for java
<Mase_wk> if you are familiar with .NET you might like monodevelop which is for C#
<rockguy32> Java using the JRE or just as the language?
<Mase_wk> both
<rockguy32> I don't particularly like the JRE
<Mase_wk> each to their own
<rockguy32> As far as .NET, I've not really used it all that much, and what experience I have had I disliked.
<Mase_wk> well there are heaps of other languages, just don't know much about their IDE's
<rockguy32> I don't particularly like anything that is dependency heavy.
<Mase_wk> you can write anythin in vim or emacs or kate :)
<rockguy32> Well the one I'd like to use I know for a fact has no FOS equivalent: Blitz3D
<Mase_wk> no idea what that is
<rockguy32> It's the language I learned first.
<rockguy32> Well, second, QBasic was first.
<Mase_wk> not sure what you mean by dependancy heavy....but dependancies aren't really an issue is the FOSS world
<Mase_wk> it's all handled by the package manager
<rockguy32> Java didn't do that for me.
<rockguy32> Java was a pain to get working.
<Mase_wk> not sure what you mean, apt-get install openjdk
<rockguy32> OpenJDK didn't work for me, I had to use Sun Java
<Mase_wk> works for me and i'm a java developer :)
<Mase_wk> or at least part of my job is
<rockguy32> What I wish I could use, but hasn't yet made a linux port is Unity3D.
<rockguy32> If/when Steam gets a Linux port, Unity may follow as well but that's all purely speculation.
<Mase_wk> yeh well that's the downside of proprietary tools / applications
<Mase_wk> if it's not available for the platform you want to run your sol
<rockguy32> Ya...
<rockguy32> I might try Python, but I don't know the first thing about it.
<Mase_wk> the only way to learn is by trying it :)
<rockguy32> Well I have to let the package manager finish installing updates before I can even install it.
<Mase_wk> it's probably already installed
<Mase_wk> lots of applications use python and the most common modules
<rockguy32> I'm pretty sure Blender does.
<shady_> how do i run video files like RMVB FLV,.....etc
<rockguy32> I use VLan
<shady_> or the codecs 4 them
<shady_> ty
<rockguy32> Did it work?
<Daskreech> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<rockguy32> Ok, so what's the best Python IDE for KDE?
<rockguy32> Nvm, found one.
<rockguy32> Well, thanks for the help.
<GreyGeek> Python IDE:  Eric.
<GreyGeek> Pythong GUI RAD Tool:  Boa-Constructor
<BentFranklin> A user occasionally ssh's into my system from a remote, with my permission, which I want to grant and rescind from time to time.  What's the best way to toggle that person's permission to ssh into my system?
<shadeslayer> BentFranklin: well you could stop the ssh daemon when you don't want him to access your system
<shadeslayer> sudo service ssh stop
<BentFranklin> No, I want to be able to ssh myself at times even when he can't.
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> one sec
<shadeslayer> BentFranklin: try http://www.foogazi.com/2006/11/28/prevent-certain-users-from-logging-into-your-system/
<shadeslayer> the best way i guess is passwd -l joe
<BentFranklin> Ya that's very helpful, thanks!
<shadeslayer> sure no problem :)
<BentFranklin> The ftpusers method seems weird - adding a name to ftpusers prevents them from ftp'ing.
<shadeslayer> yeah ... the passwd -l looks best for your use case
<shadeslayer> but for the ftp thing, you could just skip the ftp part
<BentFranklin> Uh oh.  Man passwd says "Note that this does not disable the account. The user may still be able to login using another authentication token (e.g. an SSH key).  To disable the account, administrators should use usermod --expiredate 1 (this set the accounts expire date to Jan 2, 1970)."
<ubuntu_> trying to install on a new laptop with win7 on it, but cant resize the HDD? known bug?
<tuhin> try to boot in live cd mode than change partions
<thebigcheese> tuhin: yeah, Im doing that. Its let me shrink the windows one, but it leaves the spaces as unuseable
<tuhin> did u apply the changes?
<tuhin> i m talkign abt Gparted
<thebigcheese> ahh, Ill try directly from gparted
<tuhin> boot in live cd mode then try gparted
<remur_030> Hi guys, I installed ubuntu as base system and wanted to switch to kubuntu and installed kubuntu-desktop, problem is it totally fails setting up an empty session, I only get a gnome-terminal=
<remur_030> ?
<remur_030> that is on 10.10
<tuhin> u should get to choice the DE when u login (in task bar i think)
<remur_030> tuhin: yes, and I selected kde
<remur_030> hm wait, maybe I didn't and it just stumbled into an empty session
<remur_030> brb =)
<thebigcheese> tuhin: ahh, its because there are already 4 partitions
<remur_030> tuhin: wee thanks, that really was the problem!
<tuhin> np
<basel__> هلا
<cadomeireles> hello
<cadomeireles> how to share a 3g connection with a wi-fi router?
<kaddi> hi, how would I go about to create a pdf file from a different file that would always contain 2pages on one page?
<kaddi> something like pdf creator does
<joery> Funny how everyone asks questions in here but no one ever replys.
<james147> joery: people do reply ^^ just seems to be quite today :p
<joery> I wanted to reply to some questions but always before i press enter i notice the question was asked like 2hrs ago =/
<joery> no point in replying when user already left chan :p
<james147> yeah, that happens... i tend to try to tab complete their name... to see if they are still there :)
<erib> Can anyone please help me figure out why Xorg hogs 500MB of ram  on  my kubuntu 10.10 after 35days of work?
<erib> *5* days.. not 35.
<susundberg> to me it sounds like it would be leaking memory ..
<james147> erib: probally another application not behaving well ^^ xorg takes some of the work other applications do
<susundberg> but if the process (X) is the one allocated with all the space .. ?
<erib> to be more specific. only 35 MB  are shared
<Pici> !ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<james147> susundberg: yes, xorg allocates resources when asked by other applications as far as I know
<james147> ^^ and the "shared" memory refers to libraries if i remember correctly
<erib> so how can I know which application is asking X to allocate memory for it ?
 * james147 isnt entirely sure... he would start be closing applications to see if any free up the space
<susundberg> james147: i don't know either, you are probably more correct than i am.. :)
<bigbrovar> Hi guys
 * james147 would also suggest upgrading if you can ^^ 
<erib> this is insane. 500MB of ram just by leaving the machine Idle. nothing special really.
<james147> erib: what version of kubuntu are you using?
<erib> james147: 10.10, latest nvidia drivers.
<susundberg> nvidia binary drivers ..
<james147> erib: the ones from the repo? or form the nvidia site?
<erib> james147: from the repo, installed with jockey
<erib> and no desktop effects . I turned everything off.
<b_gholamali> erib, same problem, 580MB of ram and I`m just using Quassel
<erib> b_gholamali: *glad* to hear that :)
<b_gholamali> erib: tnx :)
<shadeslayer> yeah that's a X leak
<BluesKaj> Unable to connect to archive.canonical.com:http:
<shadeslayer> hmm ... iirc security.ubuntu is hit pretty hard right now
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<shadeslayer> hey BluesKaj :)
<erib> to be honest. I'm living with that problem for quite a long time and killing X every time. but it's just pissing me off right now.  is it KDE specific?
<shadeslayer> no idea on archive
<shadeslayer> erib: not really
<shadeslayer> it's a X issue
<BluesKaj> hi shadeslayer , canonical is down I guess
<shadeslayer> well .. i'm on xorg edgers .. and X is taking 160 MB here
<james147> erib: no happening here ^^ though I am not running kubuntu atm (though i am kde)
<shadeslayer> the system is up for more than a day
<erib> so the whole ubuntu community is just living with that ? the whole linux desktop community?
<shadeslayer> erib: try xorg edgerss
<shadeslayer> *edgers
<shadeslayer> that might help
<james147> shadeslayer: edgers?
<shadeslayer> yeah it's a ppa with some bleeding edge X packages
<BluesKaj> just had desktop effects crash under normal load , nothing heavy or graphics intensive going on...kde 4.6 is still abit shakey
<erib> how can I investigate what is hogging the memory inside X? I know it's not the shared mem stuff but what else can I figure out?
<BluesKaj> erib, check X in system monitor
<dundee> Hello. My kde4.6 on Dell studio keeps freezing momentarily. Can anyone help please?
<kyubutsu> BluesKaj: i'd check its performance with Common settings disabled and Texture filter to Nearest(fastest) .. see if you gain some stability
<erib> Well system monitors shows that about 480MB are "heap"
<kyubutsu> BluesKaj: of course it will be a bland experience that way but it might not crash on you
<erib> is there a way to analyze what's in that heap ?
<dundee> Hello. My kde4.6 panel on Dell studio keeps freezing momentarily. Can anyone help please?
<kyubutsu> dundee: disable Desktop Effects and check if it keeps doing it
<dundee> kyubutsu:  I tried disabling Desktop Effects put the problem still persists.
<kyubutsu> dundee: have you tried replacing it with a new panel ?
<dundee> kyubutsu: Haven't tried that as yet. Will try now and see what happens.
<dundee> kyubutsu: I am also just realizing that its not only the panel freezes but I can't right click on the desktop either.
<dundee> kyubutsu: This happens quite frequently but only for a couple seconds, but its quite annoying.
<kyubutsu> so plasma might be at fault .. maybe you should go a step further, make a new user and check if it happens there
<dundee> kyubutsu: Desktop Switching and task switching still works when the panel and right click on desktop freezes
<kyubutsu> i would even try switching workspaces and see if something happens automagically .. (heh)
<dundee> kyubutsu: Ok I will try those two suggestions and see what happens in a minute as I can't log out as yet to test the new user.
<dundee> kyubutsu: Thanks for your suggestions.
<kyubutsu> :)
<BluesKaj> hmm, canonical still down , updates not coming thru
<BluesKaj> fotn their repos at least
<BluesKaj> for
<kyubutsu> i installed some Login themes via system settings and they're not showing up in the list  :(
<kyubutsu> anyone know the folder they get downloaded to
<BluesKaj> kyubutsu, that's a common problem in kde ...I've installed several themes , wallpapers , colour themes etc , and the theme installer shows alot of them as installed , but a lot don't show up in the lists
<BluesKaj> kyubutsu, beats me where the missing themes etc are directed to
<joery> im switching back to gnome lol
<james147> ^^ I think that problem is linked to the fact it downloads them from kde-look.org... and not all of the themes come in an "installable" state :( ... this is improving over time however (kde4.6 handles it slightly better)
<james147> joery: for any particular reason?
<joery> well I installed kubuntu for the first time because i liked the look of kde
<joery> But wine somehow dous not work, the computer is running slower then when i was using ubuntu
<joery> and i really need wine to work
<joery> just installed kubuntu few days ago, so its not a big deal to go back to ubuntu
<james147> hmm, dont think wine preformance is really linked to kde much... i assume you disabled desktop effects?
<joery> yup
<james147> joery: what kde version?
<joery> idk, the one that comes with kubuntu 10.10
<BluesKaj> probly 4.5.1
<james147> then 4.5... i suggest disabling neopmuks indexing, see if that helps, or upgrading to kde 4.6 (allot of preformance improvments where done in that version)
<BluesKaj> joery, open dolphin/help/about kde
<joery> ok, i'll check it out
<joery> yh KDE 4.5.1
<joery> KDE 4.5.1 is not the most recent version. =/ only if i knew that
<joery> Just dont understand how this pc can run this slow... its a 2.6ghz dual core with 3gb ram. and boots even slower then my winxp 700mhz with 512mb ram lol
<james147> it was at the time 10.10 was released... and ubuntu never upgrades major package versions during a release
<joery> oh k
<joery> bbl
<BluesKaj> joery, if you wish to upgrade to kde 4.6 : sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports , then,  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<joery> ok, thanks I'll run update while I go make my dinner :D
<kyubutsu> so, i downloaded the them manually from opendesktop.org and used system settings to install.. works that way
<kyubutsu> *them/theme
<BluesKaj> kyubutsu, yeah, but there's no excuse for the theme installer not to work
<kyubutsu> at least using system settings one can easily browse thru available themes so .. not all is lost  /chuckles
<Mayank> !uck
<ubottu> UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<BluesKaj> laziness, and Iknow thee are numerous bug filings on the mattrer, but it has low priority, they'd be better of to just give the urls , instead of usinga fulty installer
<kyubutsu> i like the installer method , its elegant although it does need some polishing
<james147> BluesKaj: is that you volunteering to fix the problem?
<BluesKaj> dam glassess , my bifocals affect my fingers
<BluesKaj> elegant ? gawd
<kyubutsu> <.<
<kyubutsu> it is
<kyubutsu> -_-
<james147> BluesKaj: unfortinutally, like most open source projects, kde sufferers from the fact that developer develop the parts they are most intresteded in....
<BluesKaj> elegant is for visuals
<kyubutsu> says you
<BluesKaj> james147, yup , very unfortunate
<james147> BluesKaj: so that basically gives you three opions... complain about it untill some one else does something, fix it your self... or pay someone else to fix it for you :p
<susundberg> But compare that to paid software, like M$
<susundberg> only option you have is wait for somebody to do it for you ..
<BluesKaj> elegant is an overused word in computerspeak IMO , kyubutsu ...now it would actually be so if the installer worked ....maybe :)
<james147> susundberg: thats option 1 :)
<kyubutsu> i speak of concept elegance here
<kyubutsu> obviously the fact that is buggy has already been exposed
<james147> kyubutsu: what version of kde are you using?
<BluesKaj> james147, I have the right to complain, eeven if i don't have the skills to fix it .
<kyubutsu> 10.10
<james147> BluesKaj: and that was one of the options i gave you :) ... just dont expect that method to be the fastest at resolving the problem :(
<james147> kyubutsu: kde, not kubuntu :)
<james147> kyubutsu: (nay kde app > help > about kde)
<james147> any ^^
<kyubutsu> 4.5.1 .. had to check just in case
<BluesKaj> james147, obviously not , but there 's an alternative which I think I'll use , and that's what kyubutsu did :)
<james147> kyubutsu: try upgrading to kde 4.6, there where some minor improvments with the get new stuffs dialog (for one, it warnts you then the dl link is actually a http url)
<kyubutsu> nah, thats a bit overkill just to get a single feature to work
<kyubutsu> :-P
<kyubutsu> besides, it really isnt a critical one , i dont install themes in a daily basis  /chuckles
<james147> kyubutsu: there are many other improvments that make it worth while... and it isnt a teribally difficalt think to do
<kyubutsu> actually, i have tried running 4.6 and failed .. i will upgrade to 11.04 when the time comes though
<BluesKaj> james147, kyubutsu , installing kde 4.6 doesn't solve the theme installer problem
<james147> a, alright then :)
<kyubutsu> back in alpha, if i may add
<james147> BluesKaj: solve, no, improve, yes
<BluesKaj> another thing, after installing 4.6 the kmixer mutes by default on bootup
<kyubutsu> on a side note, also remember natty alpha 3 will be out this thursday, yay!
<BluesKaj> strange
<BluesKaj> kyubutsu, have they fixed the X probs on natty yet ?
<kyubutsu> BluesKaj: i get that on 4.5.1 too
<kyubutsu> dunno, i dont have natty installed
<BluesKaj> it's probly a n alsaconfig prob then , kyubutsu
<kyubutsu> i dont consider it a problem , in fact , i kind of prefer it that way
<kyubutsu> :-P
 * BluesKaj checks in #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> * -nvidia and -fglrx are broken.  We'll need updated ones from the respective vendors.  Use -nouveau or -ati respectively in the meantime.
<BluesKaj> the above post is from feb1st , and the devs haven't removed it from the topic , so i assume the Xorg  stack is still broken
<martin___> hi, I've bought a new headset with a microphone. the speaker works fine, but not the microphone
<martin___> I don't even think it gets detected, what should I do?
<martin___> it's a trust headset
<BluesKaj> martin___, open alsamixer to  set the mic ctrls
<martin___> in a terminal?
<BluesKaj> yes
<martin___> woh, the mic works now, but everything is echoing
<martin___> trying with mumble
<martin___> thank you - works now
<ayush_> does kubuntu have a ubuntu software center equivalent?
<BluesKaj> ayush_, kmenu /applications/system/kpackagekit
<ayush_> and that probably doesn't have the features of ubuntu software center, right? like the ratings for apps
<marxjohnson> You can use Ubuntu Software Center on Kubuntu if you want
<marxjohnson> apt-get install software-center
<BluesKaj> ayush_, check it out instead of asking about ratings etc ..look for yourself
<ayush_> BluesKaj, if I have install kubuntu just to find that out, it kinda defeats the whole purpose of this chat room
<ayush_> will 11.04 have ubuntu one integration?
<nata> BluesKaj: you know how to know how many MB total have to download when kpackagekit install software?
<BluesKaj> ayush_, this chat is for ppl who use kde , kubuntu and not gnome , some aren't familiar with gnome apps, belivee it or not
<nata> may be he wan switch to kubuntu BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> ayush_, that ubuntu one question might have an answer in #ubuntu+1
<ayush_> thanks
<BluesKaj> nata, well asking about gnome apps here isn't gonna help him
<tta> nata: hello please join me on #kubuntu-offtopic i need your help!
<nata> tta: hi tta, disappear few days alrewady :)
<Mayank> botsnack!
<Mayank> botsnack?
<ryrych> hello
<shadeslayer> hi ryrych
<shadeslayer> Mayank: you meant !botsnack
<ryrych> I had turned off my computer before monthly backup was made so I miss it. How can I make it manually? rsnapshot monthly doesn’t do the trick :(
<ryrych> ping… anyone knows? :)
<tta> you mean updates?
<Camelia> alguém trabalha com marketing email?
<Pici> !br | Camelia
<ubottu> Camelia: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Camelia> obrigada Pici, ubottu
<edwith4> Kampret
<edwith4> Perek
<edwith4> Anjing
<edwith4> Persija Anjing
<edwith4> Jakmania setan babi
<edwith4> Perek ibunya!
<tta> here english!
<edwith4> fuckin jessus ass
<edwith4> JESSUS=DOG!
<theodor01> Hey everyone. Kde behaves very curious. I just installed kubuntu-desktop, I already had kaffeine. But kde crashes every time I maximize a window that has been minimized before. Also Kde seems to be very slow. Any suggestions how to fix that?
<nata> edwith4 mayb is indonesian tta. i saw he write malay
<DarthFrog> He may be Indonesian but he's quite vulgar.
<nata> some people may too extremism
<tta> he doesn't have the right to insult JESUS it's impolite
<Pici> He has been removed from the channel.
<nata> sometime got this kind of people only cause some problem to us
<tta> about what?
<tsimpson> use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chat please
<nata> theodor01: close your desktop effect at kmenu/system settings/system settings/desktop effects
<theodor01> nata: will try this, gonna be back in a minute
<aetel> hey
<aetel> hello,
<nata> aetel: show off your problem man, if not will scold by other :)
<theodor01> nata: that works, thanks
<nata> theodor01:  :)
<aetel> I
<surunveri> hi what was the name of the panel which contains minimized icons of running programs
<surunveri> ?
<surunveri> nevermind i just found it
<rork> surunveri: system tray?
<surunveri> yeah
<rork> just for the people who read the logs ;)
<surunveri> so they can see you would've been really helpful
<surunveri> ?
<surunveri> :-D
<surunveri> nah just kidding
<FloodBotK1> surunveri: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<surunveri> is there nowadays any way to reduce mousesensitivity further than what system settings allows?
<surunveri> i've this mouse it's 800dpi i think and.. i dont know what causes it but
<surunveri> it's just too sensitive even with all the settings turned to minimum
<surunveri> which is basicly ok because it's not like you can't use the computer and once u get used to it who cares.. but I draw with computer and while doing that it's quite annoying :D
<coder2> Hello. Please help me ASAP! System input become a mess recent bunch of updates.
<rork> surunveri: a pointer acceleration of 0.1 seems to be the lowest here, maybe you can edit the config file but I don't know which one
<rork> coder2: which kubuntu version are you using?
<coder2> rork:  10.04 32bit
<rork> hm, and do you mean with "become a mess"?
<coder2> I have a remote control connected into SAA3174. After the recent update I lost remote in VDR. And if I only touch any key on remote my mouse stops working
<surunveri> probably "became a mess after recent bunch of updates"
<coder2> Now the remote starts to generate keyboard and mouse events!
<coder2> surunvery: sorry for my typos. I am very angry
<rork> coder2: I'm afraid I know nothing about remotes, but maybe someone else can help you.
<coder2> rork: could you please help me with checking of system event mapping. I am almost sure that the mouse points to event7 which is a remote control event
<coder2> I cannot use my system without working console
<coder2> Yes, cat /proc/bus/input/devices now shows other event mapping. How to get it in order?
<JeroenDeDauw> I just connected a new mouse to my laptop and the sensitivity is waay to low; can't find where to adjust it though
<coder2> Solved, thanks. I've just changed REMOTE_DEVICE="/dev/input/event7" to REMOTE_DEVICE="/dev/input/event6". But why the update mixed up the event mapping?
<coder2> Thank you. Bye
<rork> JeroenDeDauw: System Settings > Keyboard and Mouse > Mouse (left menu) > Advanced (tab) > Pointer Acceleration (on 10.04 that is, it might be called Input Devices instead of Keyboard and Mouse in later versions)
<JeroenDeDauw> rork: thnx :)
<shane4ubuntu> using yakuake is there a way to recover a closed session???
<drakal> Salut par ici ! j'ai besoin d'aide svp !
<drakal> Roh allez, siouplaiiiiit, j'suis nouveau sur kubuntu :(
<shane4ubuntu> !fr | drakal
<ubottu> drakal: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<XamDM> after updating my system form ubuntu to kubuntu the only timezone i am able to use is utc, how can i make others available (gmt+1) ???
<shane4ubuntu> why did Kubuntu change the mounting setup for external usb hdd???
<shane4ubuntu> when I used Ubuntu I wrote a script to sync home to external hdd, always mounted at: /media/uuid  switched to kubuntu and updated script to /media/diskname  now kubuntu switched back to /media/uuid????  Why the changes??
<tarak> hola
<yofel> shane4ubuntu: which KDE version? 4.6 switched from hal to udisks - so kde and gnome behave the same there now
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: ooooh, that is right, I upgraded to 4.6.  thanks
<shane4ubuntu> so I don't have to worry about it swapping back then, that was my doing - via upgrade
<yofel> yes, kde took a while to deprecate hal, that's where the difference came from
<jussi> is there a Qt equivalent for cheese?
<rork> jussi: what does cheese do?
<jussi> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 61 kB, installed size 260 kB
<jussi> ahh found it!!!
<jussi> !info kamoso
<ubottu> kamoso (source: kamoso): Tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.5-0ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 180 kB, installed size 852 kB
<rork> nice, I was going to suggest digikam, but that might be a bit of overkill
<jussi> rork: digikam is photo management, not webcam
<rork> ah, sorry, I misread
<Sentynel> My Kubuntu 10.10 system fails to boot on newer kernel versions - 2.6.35-24 works, but -25 and -27 fail - it just hangs on a plain blue screen when Xorg should start. Had a look in Xorg's logs and all I could find that looks relevant is "[    13.197] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)". Any ideas?
<rockguy32> Quick question, where can I find documentation for Kdevelop 4?
<rockguy32> Like a command list
<archnSXP> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<archnSXP> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chalcedony> i'm trying to install Kopete on Ubuntu 10.04, ive almost got it but i'm getting errors
<chalcedony> http://chalcedony.pastebin.com/vBGRYEkX
<AYJHBear> has anyone heard anything about kde 4.6.1 releases yet?
<trampel> ..and forgive me if this has been disccussed here to death - but how is Unity not the deathknell of Kubuntu?
<james147> trampel: what dose Unity have to do with kubuntu?
<trampel> well i guess that's my question.  Unity isn't a desktop standard/system/whatever?
<Sentynel> unity is a shell interface for GNOME
<Sentynel> it's got bugger all to do with Kubuntu and KDE
<AYJHBear> Unity is more like a GUI for Gnome? is that a good analogy?
<trampel> "to deliver a consistent user experience for desktop" ... http://unity.ubuntu.com/about/
<trampel> so is Kubuntu "consistent" as far as the lords of Ubuntu think?  (...yes yes, i know "who cares?")
 * james147 is going to stick with kde... no matter what gnome does with its desktop its applications are still going to be an unintergrated mess
<Sentynel> AYJHBear: that sort of thing yes; it and the gnome default it replaces are the equivalent of the KDE Plasma shell and kwin
<AYJHBear> thank you for the information.
<chalcedony> i'm trying to install Kopete on Ubuntu 10.04, ive almost got it but is there a trick to figuring out how to solve the errors? http://chalcedony.pastebin.com/vBGRYEkX
<AYJHBear> waiting for KDE 4.6.1 now just cannot wait
<james147> AYJHBear: I wouldnt get too excited, its only a maintenance release...
<james147> chalcedony: how did you try to instlal it?
<chalcedony> james147, sudo apt-get i think?
<chalcedony> james147, i think the last thing i got was kmobiletools
<chalcedony> james147, thank you for answering me, i was feeding cats
<fdg_> hello can someone tell me how to change irc network ?
<chalcedony> wb\
<chalcedony> wb james147 :)
<chalcedony> james147, i replied but you may have been timing out
<rtdos> (plain ubuntu, not kubuntu but this might apply here too) two questions:   1. conflicting login screens? when the login screen appears, after i enter my username, the login screen disappears as though xinit is reinitializing. 2. whenever the screensaver kicks in and i attempt to login from the screensaver i get an onscreen keyboard (i have uninstalled accessibility options or at least i think i did
<atalay> hey guys
<Mase_wk> lo
<atalay> i have a question.. a technical one about wireless..
#kubuntu 2011-03-03
<awesomexpress> hello
<awesomexpress> anyone in here?
<Mase_wk> well yes
<Mase_wk> there are people here, your irc client should give you an indication of that
<Mase_wk> if not i suggest trying quassel or konversation =)
<dundee> Hi all. Am I the only one suffering from momentary freezes in kde 4.6? Any ideas on how to solve?
<atalay> dundee.. i think it is because of Nepomuk service
<dundee> atalay:  I turned that off and the problem still persists.
<atalay> well.. then maybe because of Akonadi then.. because i had some problem like yours with previous versions of KDE just because of Akonadi.. But i dont know how to solve your problem. sorry.
<dundee> atalay: ok. thanks
<dundee> Hi all. Am I the only one suffering from momentary freezes in kde 4.6? Any ideas on how to solve?
<dundee> Hi all. Am I the only one suffering from momentary freezes in kde 4.6? Any ideas on how to solve?
<dundee> Anyone with any ideas why kde 4.6 freezes momentarily on Dell studio?
<dthacker> dundee: what does top say
<JuJuBee> I need help with getting Banshee playing mp3 files.  I just finished a re-install of my os etc and when I try to play an mp3 file, it doesn't work...
<dundee> dthacker: when I check the processors are at low percentages and the memory. I am wondering if its a problem with the intel graphics driver
<dthacker> dundee: that's frustrating, I'm sure.   I'd look on launchpad for bugs that have to do with your video setup.
<dthacker> JuJuBee: what error do you receive when you try to play an mp3?
<dundee> dthacker:  Yes it is very frustrating. I tried everything I can think of.
<JuJuBee> dthacker: the song gets a red x on it rather than play it.  Amarok plays it fine though
<dthacker> JuJuBee: If amarok plays mp3's, you probably have the proper codecs loaded.    I'm not familiar with Banshee,  is it possible that the Banshee sound backend  is not configured properly?
<dthacker> JuJuBee: here's a url that may help. YMMV http://forum.foresightlinux.org/index.php?topic=445.0
<dthacker> JuJuBee: this forum thread may also be helpful. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1319548
<Sentynel> JuJuBee/dthacker: as a gnome app nanshee will probably use different mp3 codec packages; my guess would be gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<shady_> brothers
<shady_> i downloaded a driver for my laptop with a RUN extension
<Sentynel> s/nanshee/banshee/
<shady_> how i run that?
<JuJuBee> Thanks, I will look at them when I get  a few minutes...
<shady_> can any1 help?
<shady_> how to use file wirh RUN extension?
<Sentynel> shady_: try setting it as executable and running it
<shady_> u mean deb?
<shady_> i did but it says corrupted
<Sentynel> shady_: ...no, I mean set it as executable and run it
<Sentynel> chmod +x file.run && ./file.run
<Mase_wk> morn all
<shady_> i put that line in konsole?
<Sentynel> open konsole, navigate to the directory with that file in, then run that
<Sentynel> changing "file" for the actual filename obviously
<shady_> k
<shady_> sry but how i navigate
<shady_> it's in a partition called silent room?
<Sentynel> cd /path/to/direcotry
<Sentynel> directory*
<Sentynel> you can also open the directory in the file manager and do tools > open terminal
<Sentynel> which will open konsole in that folder
<Sentynel> might be easier
<jcollierdavis> i'm trying to install kubuntu alongside vista, but the installer doesn't give me the option to resize the vista partition and gparted doesn't seem to want to resize it either.  How to I get kubuntu to install for dual boot?
<shady_> didn't work
<shady_> says no such file
<shady_> guys any help here will be appreciated
<Thinkerer68> shady_: Are you in the Konsole window?
<shady_> yea
<shady_> sry am nab
<Thinkerer68> Are you in the same directory as the file in question?
<shady_> yep
<shady_> i shortened the name of the file too
<Thinkerer68> When you enter the "ls" command you should be able to see the file. Can you?
<shady_> yep
<Thinkerer68> What is the name of the file?
<shady_> nvidia
<Thinkerer68> Enter the command below
<Thinkerer68> chmod +x nvidia
<Thinkerer68> What response did you get from that command ^ ?
<shady_> is there a space or something
<Thinkerer68> chmod{space}+x{space}nvidia
<shady_> no us
<shady_> no use brother
<shady_> t says no such file or directory
<Thinkerer68> WTF does that mean?
<Thinkerer68> Okay
<Thinkerer68> Try this then
<Thinkerer68> ls nvidia
<shady_> mb cause i changed it's name
<shady_> ok
<Thinkerer68> What is the name of the file?
<shady_> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-260.19.12.run
<shady_> it was this
<Thinkerer68> Okay
<shady_> i shortened it
<Thinkerer68> That is very different
<shady_> to nvidia
<arrrghhh> hey all.  can anyone help me migrate public keys from putty to linux?
<Thinkerer68> shady_: chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-260.19.12.run
<Thinkerer68> shady_: Yes those are spaces between each part.
<shady_> ok:_
<arrrghhh> jcollierdavis: i'd resize the partition using a windows tool (i prefer EASEUS partition manager - free for home use)
<Thinkerer68> shady_: What response did you get?
<jcollierdavis> arrrghh thanks I'm heading that direction.  gparted has the little yellow triangle which looks like an error but i can't see the description because it's off the bottom of the screen
<shady_> cannot acsses
<arrrghhh> jcollierdavis: i've just had issues resizing ntfs partitions, and easeus' product worked great for me.
<Thinkerer68> shady_: I have to go now. Hope someone else can help  :(
<shady_> am sry man
<shady_> i consumed ur time
<jcollierdavis> arrrghhh looks like i'm not going to try it that way. i'm setting it up for a friend who's not so computer savy
<shady_> ty 4 help anyway
<arrrghhh> jcollierdavis: not going to try it what way...?  the product i recommened works great.
<arrrghhh> jcollierdavis: there's always WUBI if you really are concerned.
<jcollierdavis> not going to use gparted.
<arrrghhh> oh, yea that's fine.
<jcollierdavis> will wubi do the dual boot correctly?
<arrrghhh> jcollierdavis: check out the easeus product.  it's worked flawlessly for me on several machine.
<arrrghhh> machines*
<arrrghhh> jcollierdavis: WUBI isn't a true dual-boot... it carves out a section of the ntfs disk to use as its own.
<arrrghhh> not as good as a native install.
<jcollierdavis> arrghhh i've never tried wubi but since this person's really good at messing up her computer i want it to be where she can't get to the windows super-easy
<arrrghhh> jcollierdavis: lol.  i wouldn't use WUBI, just makes it easier if you don't want to reparition the drive.
<jcollierdavis> arrghhh thx.  don't know anything off the top of your head about making the dell boot disc from that stupid recovery partition?
<arrrghhh> jcollierdavis: i wouldn't touch that partition, if you can help it.
<jcollierdavis> arrghhh yeah, especially on someone else's machine but there's supposedly a way to make a recovery disc with it
<arrrghhh> jcollierdavis: yes, usually you can recover completely from those partitions.  i would leave it intact.
<arrrghhh> jcollierdavis: i would use that EASEUS product, shave off some space from the 'normal' win drive
<jcollierdavis> arrrghhh Ok, here's my plan 1. make a 10gb partition in the normal drive. Boot the Kubuntu CD and install the / dir there and assign /home to the rest of the drive
<arrrghhh> jcollierdavis: 10gb is pretty small.  you can do it, but there's going to be issues updating.  i would carve out 20gb if you could.
<jcollierdavis> arrrghh ok 20's fine
<jcollierdavis> putting home on the regular partition would be ok you think?
<arrrghhh> sure
<arrrghhh> and would help if you ever need to blast anything out
<arrrghhh> having a separate /home.
<jcollierdavis> that's have i have my personal machine minus the windows part
<arrrghhh> yea
<arrrghhh> it does make things easy if you need to start over.
<jcollierdavis> arrrghh sweet. Ok, 1 make a 20g partition inside windows. 2. install kubuntu / there and /home on the other partition.
<arrrghhh> jcollierdavis: /home goes where?
<arrrghhh> i was thinking 20gb for all of linux.
<jcollierdavis> on the windows part. so she can get to all her files. Won't it put it there and not format it?
<arrrghhh> i've done 10gb for ubuntu entirely, and it works ok - but updates are a nightmare.
<arrrghhh> jcollierdavis: oic.  i'd just bind mount stuff in linux so it is seamless
<jcollierdavis> arrrghh ok, i'll do that
<arrrghhh> jcollierdavis: fyi, you can tab complete names :P
<arrrghhh> so hit ar then tab ;)
<jcollierdavis> arrrghhh: that's awesome
<arrrghhh> isn't it tho?  :D
<arrrghhh> i <3 tab complete.
<jcollierdavis> arrrghhh: it makes me so annoyed when i can't do it on my windows machine at work
<arrrghhh> lol you can fix that too
<arrrghhh> but that's kinda another topic
<arrrghhh> there is a way to enable tab complete in cmd on windows...
<arrrghhh> drove me nuts at work too ;)
<jcollierdavis> arrrghhh: if i format the kubuntu partition ext3 then windows won't even see it right?
<arrrghhh> jcollierdavis: why not use ext4?  but yes, windows won't see it at all.
<arrrghhh> i usually do bind mounts in fstab, so anything on the windows side is seamless on the (k)buntu side
<jcollierdavis> arrrghhh: honestly, i don't know enough to know what the difference is
<arrrghhh> i'd just go with ext4.  it's very stable.
<arrrghhh> i can help you create bind mounts too, they are awesome.  makes the transition from windows to ubuntu much easier.
<arrrghhh> although that means the user data is still stored on windows, which you may not prefer.  depends on the end-user.
<jcollierdavis> arrrghhh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=502420
<jcollierdavis> looks pretty straightforward
<jcollierdavis> arrrghhh: all the user data in the same place is a good idea in this case i think
<arrrghhh> jcollierdavis: oh yea permant bind mounts are no biggie whatsoever.
<arrrghhh> just put 'em in fstab and forget about 'em :D
<jcollierdavis> arrrghhh: it's in /etc/fstab ?
<arrrghhh> yes
<arrrghhh> that's where all mountpoints go.
<arrrghhh> (on boot)
<jcollierdavis> easeus is installing now
<jcollierdavis> ok that was fast
<arrrghhh> heh
<arrrghhh> so you'll just carve out the partition, then it'll reboot back to windows to do the dirty work - because the drive can't be mounted when it's doing its work.
<jcollierdavis> arrrghhh: i made some empty space, about 20g, on the end of the drive
<jcollierdavis> arrrghhh: should i just leave it empty and format with the kubuntu installer?
<arrrghhh> jcollierdavis: yes.
<arrrghhh> so long as it's raw space, kubuntu won't have an issue with it
<arrrghhh> it's an issue when there's no free space ;)
<jcollierdavis> arrrghhh: it's rebooting, i guess to do the partition edit
<arrrghhh> jcollierdavis: yup.
<jcollierdavis> arrrghhh: this is actually pretty simple isn't it?
<arrrghhh> jcollierdavis: eh, i try to make things simple.
<arrrghhh> no need to make things complicated.
<jcollierdavis> arrrghhh: i'm going to put these steps on my blog
<arrrghhh> heh
<jcollierdavis> arrrghhh: that partitioning went really fast
<arrrghhh> yea, that software is amazing.  so surprised it's free.
<jcollierdavis> arrrghhh: how long is the MS progress bar supposed to take?
<arrrghhh> jcollierdavis: eh?
<jcollierdavis> arrrghhh: the green progress bar that scrolls by while windows is booting it's just been going for a while
<arrrghhh> jcollierdavis: did it repartition already?
<jcollierdavis> arrrghhh: that part seemed pretty fast and it rebooted after. Now i'm looking at that green bar
<arrrghhh> jcollierdavis: hrm.  i'm not sure tbh, that's a windows thing.
<jcollierdavis> arrrghhh: i just put the kubuntu disc in and turned it off
<arrrghhh> eh?
<arrrghhh> you were in windows?
<arrrghhh> you should've put the disc in when the computer was off, and boot from the disc.
<jcollierdavis> arrrghhh: the windows never loaded after the repartition
<arrrghhh> Oo
<arrrghhh> that's not good.
<jcollierdavis> arrrghhh: so i just turned it off an dput the disc in
<jcollierdavis> arrrghhh: i got the install side by side dialog now
<arrrghhh> ok?
<jcollierdavis> arrrghhh: looks like what i expected to see.  i picked the empty space and manually specify partitions.
<arrrghhh> sounds good
<jcollierdavis> arrrghhh: i'll use ext4 and mount point /
<arrrghhh> stupid question, where did you take the free space from?
<jcollierdavis> arrrghhh: good ?
<arrrghhh> yea that's fine.
<arrrghhh> then /home as ext4 as well.
<arrrghhh> i'm trying to think if 10gb each is enough.
<jcollierdavis> arrrghhh: the end of the windows partition
<arrrghhh> might want to make / 15gb and /home 5gb.
<jcollierdavis> arrrghhh: if i put /home on the windows part then /home doesn't really matter right?  5gb is plenty i think too
<arrrghhh> jcollierdavis: hrm, that is correct.  not sure why windows doesn't boot anymore... install ubuntu and it should pickup the win instsall.
<arrrghhh> jcollierdavis: i wouldn't put /home on the windows part.
<arrrghhh> i would just link the necessary stuff using bind mounts to the windows stuff
<arrrghhh> then it's transparent to the end-user, they see all the familiar stuff from windows.
<jcollierdavis> arrrghhh: right but i can do that bind mount so the what's on the windows partition will 'appear' to be on the /home
<arrrghhh> indeed
<arrrghhh> i would do it in pieces personally
<arrrghhh> link music in windows to music folder in ubuntu
<arrrghhh> docs to docs
<arrrghhh> etc
<jcollierdavis> arrrghhh: ok, here's my new partition: / is 17000mb ext4 and /home is 4998 ext4 on the very end where my previous unused space was
<arrrghhh> sounds good
<jcollierdavis> arrrghhh: what about swap?
<arrrghhh> how much RAM does the machine have?
<jcollierdavis> arrrghhh: idk. i looked at it when i was using my usb but don't recall
<arrrghhh> hrm
<arrrghhh> well it's kinda important.  if there's a ton of RAM, swap can be fairly small.
<jcollierdavis> arrrghhh: i could probably pull 750mb out if i needed to
<arrrghhh> if RAM is limited, rule of thumb is 2x RAM for swap.
<jcollierdavis> arrrghhh: i'll go with 2 for safety then
<arrrghhh> k
<jcollierdavis> arrrghhh: should i just delete my new partitions and start over, i didn't write them yet
<arrrghhh> kinda a fuzzy thing
<arrrghhh> yes, i would.
<arrrghhh> if you have 4gb of RAM, swap probably isn't needed and 1gb is fine.
<arrrghhh> but if you have 512mb of ram, 1gb swap is necessary...
<arrrghhh> it's confusing, and there's no "definitive" answer here.
<Mase_wk> arrrghhh: also depends if you have swap overcommit enabled or not
<Mase_wk> by default it is
<Mase_wk> but if you turn it off then you most definately need 2x the RAM to cover it
<arrrghhh> lol
<arrrghhh> to further confuse the issue.
<arrrghhh> yea, 2x is usually what i recommend unless there's 4gb+ RAM.
<jcollierdavis> arrrghhh: ok, here's what i have now: 16500 for /, 4300 for /home and 1498 for swap
<arrrghhh> jcollierdavis: should be OK.
<Mase_wk> i usually have a smaller / than my /home
<Mase_wk> as only programs go in /
<arrrghhh> Mase_wk: what's the smallest / you recommend?
<Mase_wk> and all my data  will go in /home
<arrrghhh> i didn't think less than 10gb was good for /
<Mase_wk> well i use 20Gb
<arrrghhh> plus, /home doesn't seem like it's going to be used on this machine.
<Mase_wk> but my nameserver has 2G :)
<jcollierdavis> arrrghhh: true
<arrrghhh> jcollierdavis: you should be fine.
<Mase_wk> it depends on your usage
<arrrghhh> Mase_wk: indeed.
<jcollierdavis> think i should just go with this?
<Mase_wk> you can change at a later date
<Mase_wk> resizing ext4 is trvial from a livecd
<arrrghhh> jcollierdavis: from what you've described, what you have setup should be fine.
<arrrghhh> Mase_wk: but there's no raw space once he's (or she's) done.
<jcollierdavis> ok, i't writing now
<jcollierdavis> it's writing now
<Daskreech> Mase_wk: I've never used more than 7GB for /
<Mase_wk> arrrghhh: doesn't matter so long  as both partitions aren't full. it's not like NTFS
<Daskreech> So 10-15 should be pretty good
<arrrghhh> 7gb?  how do you do updates Daskreech?
<Mase_wk> you only need space on one
<arrrghhh> Mase_wk: lol but that's the problem :P
<Daskreech> arrrghhh: Pretty aggressively :)
<arrrghhh> Daskreech: yea... don't want to recommend that here...
<Mase_wk> arrrghhh: well then if she / he fills up both paritions i think it's pretty obvious at that stage you need a new disk :)
<jcollierdavis> i think my personal machine only has 10 for /
<Daskreech> arrrghhh: I'd put more obviously but just saying that it doesn't take like 50 GB
<jcollierdavis> it's probably only 3/4th full
<Daskreech> (Yes Windows 7 and MacOSX I'm talking about you)
<jcollierdavis> plus ubuntu doesn't take hours to install
<Daskreech> unless of course you are running a server with /var on / then you are going to want huuuuuuuuuuge /
<Daskreech> jcollierdavis: Days for Windows
<jcollierdavis> windows 7 isn't so bad
<arrrghhh> Daskreech: i just want to make sure they have some breathing room
<arrrghhh> tiny / makes for painful updates with /tmp...
<Daskreech> arrrghhh: What's the machine being used for?
<Daskreech>  i heard that home wasn't going to be used?
<arrrghhh> Daskreech: doesn't seem like it will be.
<jcollierdavis> a friend who's terrible with computers has lots of problems with virus, spyware etc on her windows
<jcollierdavis> so i'll just make her use the kubuntu but keep files where they are
<Daskreech> jcollierdavis: it installs faster than other Windows but still needs days to make it usable
<jcollierdavis> it took 2 days so far just to get it to run
<jcollierdavis> so many people don't realize that they don't really use computers for much anymore
<Daskreech> I can install Kubuntu and be productive >before< it's finished installing
<jcollierdavis> she barely does anything with this machine but internet and downloading pictures from her camera
<Daskreech> yeah you can get by with anything for that. It's cheaper and safer (and more fun!) with linux
<jcollierdavis> on another topic, what are KDE card decks for?  There's some on kde-look
<Daskreech> linky
<jcollierdavis> ?
<claydoh> um, card games :)
<Daskreech> jcollierdavis: I'm going to go with claydoh's suggestion but do you have a link to one?
<jcollierdavis> that's what i thought. i'm don't use kubuntu much
<claydoh> you can install those from within KPatience now, don't even need to go to kde look anymore
<jcollierdavis> http://kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=83&PHPSESSID=beb356224163a0bb6db2cf117e154c0f
<jcollierdavis> all done, rebooting now
<arrrghhh> hope it all works!
<jcollierdavis> the only thing i'm worried about is the stupid broadcom wireless drivers
<arrrghhh> heh
<Mase_wk> jcollierdavis: broadcom just recently made their drivers Free so hopefully that isn't an issue for much longer
<arrrghhh> those do suck.
<arrrghhh> Mase_wk: my neighbor has a new dell laptop, doesn't work _at all_ in linux.
<arrrghhh> i compiled drivers by hand, nothing worked.
<arrrghhh> i could get it to scan for networks, but it would never connect.  really pissed me off, had to put him back on win7.
<Mase_wk> arrrghhh: at the moment... but given that they are now free they can be included in the kernel
<arrrghhh> can be
<arrrghhh> :P
<Mase_wk> yeh which means,  at some stage we will have them in a later release of kubuntu
<arrrghhh> indeed
<arrrghhh> i told him hopefully with 11.04
<jcollierdavis> it worked ok from the live USB i had earlier
<Mase_wk> it was only a few months ago
<arrrghhh> jcollierdavis: that's a very good sign.
<Mase_wk> so i wouldn't hold my breath
<jcollierdavis> but now i don't see any wireless networks on the list
<Mase_wk> these things take time
<arrrghhh> jcollierdavis: did you do the hardware drivers mess?
<Mase_wk> it's only an issue for people who don't take care when purchasing hardware
<jcollierdavis> not yet i'm going to have to plug it into the LAN it seems
<arrrghhh> Mase_wk: zing?  it was a gift...
<jreusch> wtf.... my new ubuntu joined this channel on purpose. cu you guys, please gimme a g-line ban.
<arrrghhh> jcollierdavis: sorry... that does happen.
<Mase_wk> yeh that sucks when   people buy you crap you can't use
<Mase_wk> people know me well enough to let me buy my own hardware now :)
<arrrghhh> Mase_wk: indeed.  plus, he's completely clueless when it comes to hardware.  or software.  or anything with a power button.
<Mase_wk> wouldnt' be an issue if the manufacturers realised at an early stage that having free drivers is an advantage
<Mase_wk> broadcom refused for a long time to even consider it
<Mase_wk> now they have done a complete 180
<arrrghhh> lots of companies say that it gives them a competitive advantage to have closed drivers.
<arrrghhh> i've been trying to get android/linux ported to my winmo phone for years now, and we're running into all sorts of issues because there's no docs.
<Mase_wk> arrrghhh: yeh broadcom said that,so did intel , amd etc... sooner or later they realise the benefits
<Mase_wk> it just takes time
<arrrghhh> intel has had a fairly good record of OSS... at least compared to broadcom and the like :P
<Mase_wk> yeh, but previously they didn't
<Mase_wk> back in the late 90's
<Mase_wk> but they caught on quick and now the majority of the servers out there run intel kit
<arrrghhh> indeed
<Mase_wk> all our systems are intel
<Mase_wk> my desktops, laptops etc..
<Mase_wk> just purely because i don't have to think about linux support
<Mase_wk> i know it is there or will be there as soon as possible
<arrrghhh> yup
<Mase_wk> and it really pays off, because when i ordered the batch of 3000 laptops for our client, i got all intel kit in them
<Mase_wk> because i use it and i know it works well
<arrrghhh> yea, my wlan card is intel in this lappy.  always worked great out of the box.
<arrrghhh> indeed
<Mase_wk> yeh i have an X200 stinkpad and i couldn't be happier with it
<arrrghhh> heh
<Daskreech> Mase_wk: other than the smell?
<Mase_wk> mmm ozoney
<jcollierdavis> does kubuntu not have a /etc/resolv.conf
<arrrghhh> jcollierdavis: yes
<arrrghhh> it should...?
<arrrghhh> are you using a static IP?
<heat> hi
<heat> Morning for everyone
<heat> its easy install ATI driver ?
<heat> where i got error message.
<heat> *here
<MykLynx> how does one install drivers
<jussi> MykLynx: drivers for?
<jussi> MykLynx: most things have drivers built in, but some graphics cards and wireless cards need proprietry drivers - you can install these if needed with: kmenu -system - Additional drivers
<jussi> !nvidia | MykLynx
<ubottu> MykLynx: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MykLynx> thank you my webcam is not recognised on Thinkpad Z61m
<jussi> thats a pretty good how to.
<MykLynx> this is the part # from ibm  40Y8519
<jussi> MykLynx: ahh, webcam.
<MykLynx> haha
<jussi> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<MykLynx> Thank you
<jussi> MykLynx: read down on that page, it has some info for webcams not supported out of the box
<MykLynx> cool
<MykLynx> any clue for chrome program association?
<jussi> MykLynx: I wish I knew... (if someone knows, please tell us both)
<MykLynx> will do Thank you
<MykLynx> controller for webcam Vimicro / ZSMC
<MykLynx> Have no clue
<MykLynx> http://www.vimicro.com/english/product/pc003.htm
<shadeslayer> ok so anyone using the backports ppa right now?
<kyubutsu> whats the projected maximum size of /root?
<kyubutsu> mine is going 5 gigs ... was thinking of doing a separate /home so i can do system reinstalls and not  have to backup everything each time
<kyubutsu> am thinking 20 gigs for / would be fine
<kyubutsu> sure, i could just upgrade but i prefer fresh install
<shadeslayer> kyubutsu: i have 40 gigs
<shadeslayer> no seprate hoem
<shadeslayer> *home
<kyubutsu> 40 gigs JUST for system?
<kyubutsu> you must have a whole lot of apps installed too..
<kyubutsu> i think i be fine with 20 gigs for / .. i cant imagine updates to fill all of that up
<roam> How can I setup a UMTS connection that uses my own nameserver
<roam> ?
<shadeslayer> so .. anyone on lucid?
<Exilant> Is there a special kubuntu-livecd for natty, or just generic ubuntu ones?
<nerdy_kid> Exilant: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha1
<nerdy_kid> im sorry, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha2 instead
<Pici> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<keithzg> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/NattyNarwhal/Alpha2/Kubuntu
<keithzg> As implied by that wiki page, you should be able to generally find the latest Natty release of Kubuntu at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/natty/
<Exilant> thanks keithzg, nerdy_kid, pici
<Pici> np :)
<Exilant> I hope this time I'll download the right image, have two gnome-natty-livecds already
<keithzg> hah
<rork> shadeslayer: yes, I'm on 10.04
<shadeslayer> rork: could you help us test Amarok 2.4 on Kubuntu 10.04 ?
<shadeslayer> it won't update anything else
<rork> which KDE version does it need?
<shadeslayer> rork: the one from -updates
<shadeslayer> no extra PPA's required
<shadeslayer> ( -updates as in lucid-updates )
<rork> shadeslayer: sure, can you give me the details?
<shadeslayer> rork: erm .. lucid updates should be enabled by default :)
<shadeslayer> so just add the staging ppa once the package is built and upgrade :D
<rork> shadeslayer: what's the name of the ppa?
<shadeslayer> ah one sec
<shadeslayer> rork: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging
<rork> ok, give me about 15 minutes, doing some other updates and stuff first
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> it needs time to build too
<JuJuBee> why would my up arrow not be working after fresh install of 10.10?
<shadeslayer> JuJuBee: as in the up key?
<shadeslayer> happens to me sometimes too
<JuJuBee> shadeslayer: yes, in cli recent commands... doesn't work in text editing either.. but it does work if I boot into windows.
<shadeslayer> yeah..
<JuJuBee> I seem to recall something  about key mapping being an issue...
<shadeslayer> you'll need to relogin
<JuJuBee> k lemme try that..
<roam> is there a light alternative for amarok2?
<nerdy_kid> roam: maybe try clementine? http://www.clementine-player.org/
<Drknzz> Hi guys! Ive suddenly lost all of the KWin effects even tho i do have 3D accel enabled with the ATI driver.... Help? Kubuntu 10.10 x64 on Acer 4540 [ATI HD4200]
<BluesKaj> Drknzz, look at your desktop effects in system settings
<BluesKaj> Drknzz, are you on kde or gnome,? ...I see you asking in #ubuntu as well
<BluesKaj> kwin and kubuntu tells me kde but why would you ask in #ubuntu, Drknzz?
<Drknzz> BluesKaj: Because #kubuntu can become AFK-land :)
<Drknzz> Also, does KWin run on gnome? O:
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> the gui path to apps is different in gnome than kde
<Drknzz> BluesKaj: anyways, back to the problem
<Drknzz> I suddenly lost all of KWin's effects when i changed some config to Shared Memory for some reason, i have not been able to re-enable them since
<Drknzz> It always tells me to check my Xorg configuration
<BluesKaj> which OS version are you running, Drknzz ?
<Drknzz> BluesKaj: Kubuntu 10.10 x64
<BluesKaj> have you looked in system settings / desktop effects?
<Drknzz> It says they are temporarily disabled for some technical reason
<Drknzz> But none is given
<BluesKaj> what setting in xorg.conf did you change the memory sharing , or did you add a line?
<Drknzz> BluesKaj: I did it from the advanced tab of desktop effects
<BluesKaj> what composting type , open gl ?
<Drknzz> yes
<BluesKaj> Drknzz, opengl mode should be texture fro pixmap , not shared memory
<joaquin> hello
<BluesKaj> Drknzz, change that setting and see what happens
<Drknzz> BluesKaj: It is set in that mode :S
<Drknzz> Still, KWin says no plugins can be started
<BluesKaj> in pixmap or shared memory , you didn't specify
<Drknzz> It is on pixmap
<Drknzz> Weird thing is
<Drknzz> XRender works fine
<Drknzz> But it looks so bad
<Drknzz> And not all effects were activated
<BluesKaj> doin't use xrender
<Drknzz> Ok
<Drknzz> Is there any file that mantains XWins preferences? Maybe if its recreated it will work
<BluesKaj> reboot would probly best , altho you could stop kdm and restart it as well
<Drknzz> A reboot wont work
<BluesKaj> hmm, did you update the graphics driver by any chance ?
<Drknzz> Using the one Jockey provided
<Drknzz> :S
<BluesKaj> apparently ati has provided source code for some of their drivers to the linux community , so maybe there's newer more effective driver on their site than the jockey default
<Drknzz> BluesKaj: Should i try installing the latest driver from their site?
<Drknzz> Also, do you know how to install this package on 10.10? It seems its not on its repos... http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/karmic/kdebindings
<Drknzz> Ill have to restart as something seems to be blocking apt :S BRB
<Drknzz> BluesKaj: Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> Drknzz,  you have the karmic version listed , look over on the left for maverick .then scrool to the bottom for this pkg, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdebindings/kdebindings_4.5.1.orig.tar.bz2, you'll need to install it yourself
<Drknzz> BluesKaj: Maverik has no kdebindings-kde4 package
<BluesKaj> click on the url I posted
<Drknzz> BluesKaj: Oh, should i build from that bz2?
 * Drknzz Hates Kopete... Replacing it ASAP
<BluesKaj> Drknzz, using AIMs to chat on irc is very limiting, try konversation, xchat or quassel
<Drknzz> BluesKaj: Im suing Quassel
<BluesKaj> even kvirc is good
<BluesKaj> quassel is fugly IMO
<Drknzz> Im just saying i hate how Kopete spams notifications uncontrollably
<Drknzz> I like Quassel
<Drknzz> Decent XChat-like client
<BluesKaj> then you like ugly :)
<Drknzz> BluesKaj: Maybe :)
<BluesKaj> Drknzz, no notifications on/off options ?
<Drknzz> BluesKaj: It has them, but i overall hate Kopete's look
<Thinkerer68> Does help.ubuntu.com have a page explaining how to configure xorg for my graphics card and monitor combination? I seem to remember one, but I can not find it now?
 * Thinkerer68 searching, searching
<BluesKaj> Thinkerer68, which graphics card , first of all
<Thinkerer68> Intel integrated, but I'll have to lspci to get the model of chip
<Thinkerer68> But I don't think the specifics are as important as having a page with the general steps  :-/
<BluesKaj> lspci | grep VGA
<Thinkerer68> ok, brb
<BluesKaj> Thinkerer68, there's no xorg,conf on new installs unless you decide to create one
<BluesKaj> Thinkerer68, this site is a bit old , but the listed commands work if you need them , http://ubuntulinux.co.in/blog/ubuntu/ubuntu-9-10/xorg-conf-file-create-on-ubuntu-9-10/
 * BluesKaj wonders about the factoid db
<BluesKaj> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<BluesKaj> !xorg.conf
<Thinkerer68> "Intel Corporation 82g33/g31 express integrated graphics controller"
<BluesKaj> !info xorg.conf
<ubottu> Package xorg.conf does not exist in maverick
<Thinkerer68> Sorry so slow, computer is not in front of me  :P
<BluesKaj> Thinkerer68, this site is a bit old , but the listed commands work if you need them , http://ubuntulinux.co.in/blog/ubuntu/ubuntu-9-10/xorg-conf-file-create-on-ubuntu-9-10/
<Thinkerer68> Yeah, the manpage for "xorg.conf" explains that xorg is dynamically reconfigured in ubuntu beginning with 8.04 Hardy
<Thinkerer68> Problem is that my monitor does not support the mode Kubuntu wants to use.
 * Thinkerer68 thinks xorg's dynamic reconfiguring still needs lots of fine tuning  
<quask> hi
<BluesKaj> Thinkerer68, mode ?
<Thinkerer68> BluesKaj: I don't know what mode Kubuntu is trying to use, but it is not supported by my monitor.
<BluesKaj> Thinkerer68, whatmonitor?
<BluesKaj> or which monitor
<quask> when kubuntu get's a new version of the distri. do I have to re-install the system?
<Thinkerer68> BluesKaj: I had to manually add "driver=vesa" to /etc/X11/xorg.conf just to get KDM and the desktop displayed.
<BluesKaj> quask, re-install the system? pls eleaborate
<BluesKaj> Thinkerer68, well my opinion is that you graphics driver is responsible for the vga output to your monitor , so that's where the blame lies ...finding the right driver for the graphics card should solve the problem
<Thinkerer68> BluesKaj: Please wait, I'll go look. Graphics driver already works perfectly, problem only occurs on this one monitor because it does not support the mode Kubuntu is using.
<quask> I'm comming from the gentoo corner. gentoo does not have any gentoo version like kubuntu does (like kubuntu 10.10). so if I install an application in gentoo, for example kde, it installs kde in version 4.6 (this ebuild does not depend on a special gentoo version, because such gentoo versions does not exist). In kubuntu I would install something like kde-4.6-kubuntu-10.10 <-- right? ... so If a new kubuntu version has been released, and I
<quask> do appy a system udate command, does all kubuntu packages automatically switch to the new version ... or do I have to remove the kubuntu installation and install the new kubuntu version?
<Thinkerer68> Monitor is Panasonic TC-P50G15 using the "PC input". The "PC input" looks like a VGA connector on PC graphics cards, but it only supports modes from 640x400 to 1024x768. I've got the manual for the monitor in front of me now so I can provide specifications if needed
<quask> udate -> update
<rork> quask: you'll have to install the new version or explicitely tell kubuntu to upgrade to the new version
<Thinkerer68> Still with me, BluesKaj ?
<BluesKaj> quask, if you wish to update then all  installed pkgs that require updating will of course updated to the new OS version, sudo do-release-upgrade , will upgrade your version , but make sure you have no non default repositories like ppas in your sources.list or package manager before doing so.
<quask> so I am able to run kubuntu several years without to reinstall the system, while keeping the system up to date?
<arrrghhh> quask: welcome to the beauty of linux.  no need to reinstall every 6 months.
<BluesKaj> Thinkerer68, that still doesn't answer my question , what is or isn't happening on the monitor ?
<Thinkerer68> BluesKaj: I don't think you asked that question at all, but I will explain.
<Thinkerer68> I moved the computer from its old display to the new Panasonic.
<Thinkerer68> I power on the computer. Boot to Grub. Select Kubuntu. See the pretty progress bar. Then black screeen
<Thinkerer68> KDM does not appear. I am able to enter a TTY with CTRL-ALT-F1
<Thinkerer68> I manually edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf. I make it say "driver=vesa".
<BluesKaj> quask, your choice of words is confusing ..this isn't gentoo , you can do aclean install from a cd or usb stick if you wish , but upgrading from one OS version to the next is painless on kubuntu for the most part , by using the repositories on the 'net
<Thinkerer68> Now restart the computer.
<Thinkerer68> I see grub, select Kubuntu. I see pretty progress bar. I see KDM. I login. I see Kubuntu desktop.
<Thinkerer68> But the vesa driver is too limiting for daily use. I want the full resolution my monitor is capable of (1024x768).
<Thinkerer68> BluesKaj: ^ I hope I have made myself more clear now? My original question still goes unanswered, unless silence == "no".
<quask> BluesKaj: so you would not recommend to install kubuntu on my new notebook?
<BluesKaj> Thinkerer68, I have 2 suggestions , 1) try to find a better driver for your graphics card, 2) buy a dedicated graphics card like nvidia or ati that can give te resolution you need
<BluesKaj> quask, in a word , yes
<quask> thanks a lot for this information @ BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> quask, I would recommend installing on your notebook ,YES!\
<Thinkerer68> BluesKaj: Better driver than what? Vesa? How do I know what driver Kubuntu is using otherwise?
<BluesKaj> there should be a linux driver for the intel graphics , vesa is just the fallback to make it barely work , generically, Thinkerer68
<DarthNazgul> hi. i installed kubuntu 10.10 two days back. while adding one of the widget to my desktop. the sceen went blank for a while, and i rebooted the system. now i'm not able to get to the login screen
<Thinkerer68> BluesKaj: Remember please that Kubuntu's automatic driver worked perfectly on the old monitor. The problem never happened until the new monitor
<DarthNazgul> also, when i tried "startx", i got an error msg that said @kstratupconfig4 does not exist or fails". any solutions?
<BluesKaj> Thinkerer68, yes that's why you need a "new" driver
<Thinkerer68> So I need a "monitor driver"?
<Thinkerer68> The problem is the monitor, not the graphics chip.
<BluesKaj> ok Thinkerer68 if you think the vesa driver is ok , then have fun
<Thinkerer68> BluesKaj: Sorry, but I don't know how I have failed here. I know what the problem is. How can I communicate this to you so that you will understand the problem as I do?
 * Thinkerer68 back to searching
<BluesKaj> Thinkerer68, you have communicted your problem very well, but you don't understand my answer , the vesa driver isn't only driver for your graphics card , the intel chip needs the updated driver in order to run in the higher graphics resolution mode that the new monitor requires
<BluesKaj> !intel
<genii-around> BluesKaj: I think rather that the monitor is incapable of currently displaying the default which the current driver wants.
<BluesKaj> genii-around, he says the monitor is new
<Thinkerer68> BluesKaj: I manually set "driver=vesa". Before that Kubuntu was using an automatic driver and I was able to set 1024x768 with no problems. My goal is to go back to Kubuntu's automatic driver, but limit xorg to 1024x768 resolution.
<BluesKaj> Thinkerer68, may I ask why ?
<Thinkerer68> genii-around is correct. 1024x768 is the highest resolution supported by my monitor
<Thinkerer68> ^ the new Panasonic monitor
<Thinkerer68> I did explain this already, yes?
 * BluesKaj shakes his head , a new panasonic monitor that supports only 1024x768 ?
<Thinkerer68> Thinkerer68> Monitor is Panasonic TC-P50G15 using the "PC input". The "PC input" looks like a VGA connector on PC graphics cards, but it only supports modes from 640x400 to 1024x768. I've got the manual for the monitor in front of me now so I can provide specifications if needed
<Thinkerer68> ^ I did already explain this
<Thinkerer68> BluesKaj: I'm getting the information directly from the manual of Panasonic TC-P50g15
<BluesKaj> Thinkerer68, is that a tv?
<Thinkerer68>  It is a plasma TV, yes
<Thinkerer68> BluesKaj: I have hte manual of the Panasonic TC-P50G15 in front of me. Do you want to know more about it?
<BluesKaj> Thinkerer68, don't use the pc input , use the hdmi , like I'm using on my plasma tcp46u2
<Thinkerer68> No
<Thinkerer68> No, no, no.
<Thinkerer68> That does not suit my needs at all.
<Thinkerer68> This computer must connect to the "PC input".
<Thinkerer68> Even if I wanted, this computer does not have an HDMI connector.
<BluesKaj> whynot, you have no hdmi out on your pc right ? then if you want the the proper resolution your monitor is capable of then buy a 50$ nvidia graphics card with dvi or hdmi out
<Thinkerer68> Because I have other plans. This computer does not need a new graphics card.
<BluesKaj> Thinkerer68, I'm chatting with on this plasma tv as we speak ...I use this tv and pc a s a media server for movies etc, so an inexpensive graphics card will enhance your experience
<Thinkerer68> I want Kubuntu to work with my monitor and graphics chip combination, not the other way around.
<Thinkerer68> No, I don't want that experience.
<Thinkerer68> I want Kubuntu to conform to my graphics chip and monitor. I don't want to purchase a new HDMI graphics card just to get 1024x768 resolution.
<maco> Thinkerer68: do you need to be using xorg.conf?
<maco> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Thinkerer68> maco: Is there another way?
<maco> you can set a script to run when kdm starts that'll force the X settings you want
<maco> see that wiki link
<BluesKaj> well.feeding an expensive tv from a cheap graphics card is strange economics IMO ..anyway I don't know of any intel drivers that will do what you want , Thinkerer68
<Thinkerer68> maco: I already have the page open. I'm reading bits of it in between chatting with BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Thinkerer68, forget about me , I can't help
<Thinkerer68> BluesKaj: Kubuntu's automatic driver already will do it. I just have to know how to configure xorg.
<Thinkerer68> BluesKaj: Thanks for trying to help. Sorry we can not see eye to eye on this issue  :(
 * Thinkerer68 back to searching
<maco> Thinkerer68: see the bit about making xrandr commands permanent?
<Thinkerer68> maco: Getting there.
 * BluesKaj shakes his head in disbelief
<Thinkerer68> BTW, my original question is about help.ubuntu.com. Not this monitor and graphics chip.
<maco> ive had the "screen goes black, no kdm" problem before. i blind-typed to login and open a konsole and set the right refresh rate (which is what was wrong on mine)
<Thinkerer68> maco: changing ~/.xprofile is not what I need. The new setting needs to apply globally
<maco> Thinkerer68: there is more than one thing listed there
<maco> follow the kdm directions
<Thinkerer68> Yes, I can get a TTY
<maco> there should be directions on the page to edit one of kdm's startup scripts and add an xrandr command to it
<maco> .xprofile is only one a few ways listed on the page to make things permanent
<Thinkerer68> maco: I need some more time to absorb this. This is 100% new information for me. I have to read more than just this web page.
<Thinkerer68> Is there a manpage for KDM scripts?
<maco> doubtful
<Thinkerer68> :(
<maco> they're just some text files in /etc
<maco> the file to edit is /etc/kde4/kdm/Xsetup
<maco> if you type "xrandr" by itself, it should tell you your screen's name.
<maco> and a list of resolutions, of which 1024x768 should be one
<maco> just add a line to the file:    xrandr --output SCREENNAME --mode RESOLUTION
<maco> (there is a manpage for xrandr, by the way. it has been the way to configure X on the fly for about 2 years now)
<Guest86796> howdy all
<Guest86796> how i can change my keyboard layout ?
<Guest86796> i have kubuntu 10.10 OS
<Guest86796> ctrl+shift and alt+shift not work
<maco> system settings -> input devices
<Thinkerer68> maco: Thanks for all that. I have to go read more now  :)
<Thinkerer68> bbl
 * BluesKaj admires maco's patience
<maco> BluesKaj: hey, ive run into "my monitor claims to do impossible things, i need to tell the driver to do lower specs instead" thing before
<Thinkerer68> "<maco> (there is a manpage for xrandr, by the way. it has been the way to configure X on the fly for about 2 years now)"
<BluesKaj> maco, well, it's beyond me that someone would want such low res on a 50" plasma tv/monitor
<Thinkerer68> ^ I haven't needed to manually change anything in xorg for about that long  :P
<maco> BluesKaj: because the monitor *CANT* do a higher res using VGA
<maco> just like my monitor cant *really* do 75Hz
<Thinkerer68> Exactly :)
<BluesKaj> maco, yes,but..... to me it'slike driving a big mercedes or caddy with a motorcycle engine under the hood
<maco> save on fuel...
<Thinkerer68> I don't drive my car with the gas peddle permanently nailed to the floor either
<Thinkerer68> Most of the time 25 MPH is good enough.
 * Thinkerer68 goes to check out /etc/kde4/kdm/Xsetup
<BluesKaj> Thinkerer68, admit it, you're just cheap :)
<Thinkerer68> BluesKaj: I am financially challenged.
<BluesKaj> and politically correct...
<dharm_> hi
<dharm_> i want chat with anyone
<BluesKaj> Thinkerer68, keep in mind the options that a dvi or hdmi with an inexpensive graphics card can do for you entertainment dollar as well
<maco> BluesKaj: ever consider the screen was a gift and Thinkerer68 can't afford to spend on spare hardware?
<BluesKaj> !question | dharm_
<ubottu> dharm_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rork> dharm_: please do not personal message random people, you can try to start a conversation in #kubuntu-offtopic or look for other active channels somehow
<BluesKaj> maco, of course , I know what it's like to be financially challenged , hence my cheap graphics card and media server pc
<maco> if you were talking to my sister, thatd be the case. she was given a 34" tv/screen for christmas, but she has no job. cant afford to her broken laptop that she needs for school fixed
<BluesKaj> maco and btw , I'm retired on fixed income
<Thinkerer68> BluesKaj: I have a different machine with nVidia HD video card connected to 1080p monitor for those needs. This system must fill a different role for me, and does not need HD video at 1080p
<Thinkerer68> Ugh. Have to leave again  :-/
<Thinkerer68> bbl
<BluesKaj> aha, maco , he's not challenged after all
<maco> doesnt change that "just go buy hardware" does not solve everyone's problems
<BluesKaj> not in most cases, maco , but his is an exceptional case with very few options to fix the prob
<Thinkerer68> maco, BluesKaj: This computer is usually a Samba file server, and I don't keep the monitor powered on most of the time. No more than 2 times per week I use it to watch videos. Those are the only two roles for this computer.
<Thinkerer68> The videos I watch on it are not 1080p encoded and are mostly SD. I don't need an HD video card for it at all. It would be a com
<Thinkerer68> It would be a complete waste of money to purchase one.
<Thinkerer68> And I am on a fixed income. Most of my money goes to living expenses. I can't just take out money for whatever I want to buy.
<Thinkerer68> Also, I believe there are solutions to my problems. I believe the page you both linked me to will lead me to those solutions.
<Thinkerer68> And to be honest, I do some things on LInux not out of necessity, but because I want to learn how to do them.
<Thinkerer68> I must learn how the new xorg system works. The old xorg system has been gone since 8.04 Hardy AFAIK.
<Thinkerer68> Kubuntu will bend to my wishes one way or another.  ;)
<mastercactapus> hey, when i connect an hdmi monitor/tv its detected and says its getting signal (shows resolution i set it too) but its all balack
<BluesKaj> Thinkerer68, and new one X 1.10 is going to be launched on natty 11.04 , which I'm testing as we speak :)
 * Thinkerer68 plays catch-up
<BluesKaj> mastercactapus, I have to mention first, check that you're tv is set to the proper input.
<mastercactapus> yes it is; and fyi its also plugged in :P
<BluesKaj> :)
<BluesKaj> mastercactapus, I have to ask
<BluesKaj> mastercactapus, which graphics card?
<mastercactapus> ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3650
<mastercactapus> it worked wonderfully previously using open source drivers but its been doing this in maverick and natty (unless i have proprietary drivers installed)
<BluesKaj> mastercactapus, ati rcently announced open source linux drivers are available, not sure if they're availble on their website yet tho
<mastercactapus> do you have a link to the announcement?
<BluesKaj> mastercactapus, you may find the proper linux driver here http://support.amd.com/us/Pages/AMDSupportHub.aspx
<snorch> ..
<marxjohnson> I just installed updates on Kubuntu Maverick, and now Amarok's removed itself and wont reinstall due to an unmet dependency. Anyone else got this?
<marxjohnson> http://paste.kde.org/6316/
<nata_> marxjohnson: reinstall at synaptic should solve your problem
<Specialist> marxjohnson: probably re-enabling the backports ppa should do the trick
<marxjohnson> Specialist: backports is enabled
<marxjohnson> nata_: what are you suggesting I reinstall?
<nata_> marxjohnson: completely remove amarok in synaptic or kpackagekit then reinstall back, if still suck at dependency pls check out your sofware list
<marxjohnson> aha, it looks like a dodgy repo in source.list was preventing apt-get update from getting the updated package list
<marxjohnson> thanks for your help
<marxjohnson> (i commented out the dodgy repo and did apt-get update && apt-get install amarok)
<BluesKaj> well, one linuxbox with 10.10 is stalling updates due to dependency probs , at last count about 80 of them , another linuxbox is fine and updates normally ...strange happenings
<BluesKaj> both with 10.10
<Thinkerer68> maco: BluesKaj , inserting "xrandr --output VGA --mode 1024x768" at the bottom of /etc/kde4/kdm/Xsetup did exactly what I wanted  :)
<maco> toldja so :P
<Thinkerer68> Yeah, you did. I have much to learn
<Thinkerer68> Now I wonder whether I should edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to properly inform xorg about my monitor?
<Thinkerer68> I mean, as it stands, a user could still choose a resolution outside the capabilities of my monitor.
<BluesKaj> glad you followed maco's advice , I would have just bought an vidia card :)
<BluesKaj> nvidia
<Thinkerer68> To be fair BluesKaj , that would have solved the problem. It was just way overkill for what I want.
<BluesKaj> your monitor is capable of higher resolution , just not with a vga input, Thinkerer68
<Thinkerer68> Yes, HD inputs can provide higher resolutions.
<Thinkerer68> The real problem here, as I see it, is that xorg is not properly informed about my monitor by the automatic detection process.
<BluesKaj> strange that it's so low , even with vga inputs my samasung 22' monitors run at much higher res
<BluesKaj> 22"
<maco> Thinkerer68:  if you type "xrandr" what does it list?
<maco> i suspect it IS being informed about the full range of resolutions the monitor can do, and so picking the "best" (ie, highest) of them
<Thinkerer68> I agree it is strange, BluesKaj. I don't know why Panasonic did not build a full range of resolutions into the "PC input"
<Thinkerer68> maco: let me check
 * Thinkerer68 walks to the other system
<BluesKaj> Thinkerer68, I have a panasonic monitor /tv as well, but there's no PC input
<jonathan_> Can I ask a question about PyQt4? PyQt4 apps cant run on my system, they error out on an undefined symbol in QtWebkit.so
<Thinkerer68> maco: xrandr reports 5 modes - 640x480, 800x600, 1024x768, 1152x864, 1360x768. (I suspect that is the limit of my Intel intgrated chip.)
<Thinkerer68> maco: xorg was previously dynamically choosing 1152x864 mode, which my monitor will not support on the "PC input"
<maco> jonathan_: say that in #kuuntu-devel. that .so was just mentioned about an hour ago as causing a problem with a Qt IDE
<tsimpson> jonathan_: that's #kubuntu-devel by the way
<BluesKaj> is your pc relatively old , like over 5 yrs , Thinkerer68?
<maco> tsimpson: whoops, thanks
<tsimpson> :)
<Thinkerer68> BluesKaj: It is 2 or 3 years old
<Thinkerer68> Should I boot Windows to see what resolutions it reports are available?
<BluesKaj> Thinkerer68, then it should handle much higher resolutions
<jonathan_> tsimpson: thanks!
<Thinkerer68> BluesKaj: I know for a fact the chip will not do 1920x1080
<BluesKaj> Thinkerer68, right , that's too high for most integreated ghraphics
<Thinkerer68> BluesKaj: Dell Inspiron 530s
 * Thinkerer68 looks up the IGP
<BluesKaj> bbl, suddenly my old compaq linuxbox is having dependency probs
<Thinkerer68> BluesKaj: maco , "<Thinkerer68>   "Intel Corporation 82g33/g31 express integrated graphics controller""
<maco> *shrug* dunno
<maco> the drivers on linux will only attempt things reported by EDID as being valid for that screen
<maco> whether the screen tells the truth or not is another matter ;-)
<Thinkerer68> I think it lies
<maco> which is why xrandr lets you add modes that the screen didnt report
<Thinkerer68> I think xrandr is reporting the modes of the graphics chip, not necessarily the modes supported by the combination graphics chip + monitor
<Thinkerer68> How do I show the contents of the EDID
<maco> i think its supposed to be the intersection
<maco> getedid, iirc
 * Thinkerer68 knows there is a command
<maco> http://mjg59.livejournal.com/121851.html  <-- about edid lies
<Thinkerer68> nVidia tools (included with the binary driver) can report such.
<maco> "(The good news is that the same set of recommendations says that you can no longer put a Windows sticker on a monitor unless it has a valid and accurate EDID. The bad news is that that implies that you've previously been able to put a Windows sticker on a monitor without it having a valid and accurate EDID)"
<BluesKaj> Thinkerer68, wife's 3yr old windows pc with nvidia integrated graphics does 1680x1050
 * BluesKaj goes to postbox to get mail...BBL
<dmatt> what is correct way to upgrade my testing kubuntu 10.10 instalation to natty?
<BluesKaj> dmatt, in the terminal , sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<dmatt> BluesKaj: i read that one is for server, but should be more robust so i try :)
<BluesKaj> dmatt, that command is for upgrading whatever k(ubuntu) maverick you havw installed whether it's a server or pc install
<Jonty> Plasma is crashing when I try to set up a dual monitor config, but only when i switch from cloning onto stitching or whatver you call it
<Jonty> and it looks like akonadi is too, during startup, but I'm not sure whether that is causing it
<dmatt> BluesKaj: it has started already so let's see what happens...
<Jonty> and I don't see how a change in my monitor configuation would cause that
<Jonty> any ideas?
<r41> question: easiest way to get contents of channel.dvb in the sqlite.db of kaffeine 1.1
<r41> ?
<kyubutsu> whats the combo for desktop snapshot
<Thinkerer68> kyubutsu: On my 8.04 Hardy system the "Print Screen" key starts ksnapshot. If that doesn't work for you then just try Alt+F2 -> ksnapshot. You can always configure a global shortcut for it later, although I don't know exactly how in KDE4
<kyubutsu> printscreen key works , 10.10 here
<Thinkerer68> :)
<kyubutsu> there is already a shortcut which i happen to activate by mistake while typing .. just cant seem to spot what key combo does it
<kyubutsu> lulz
<kyubutsu> thanks though
<Thinkerer68> :)
 * Thinkerer68 goes to destroy his Jaunty system by installing over 400 updates simultaneously
<Thinkerer68> Jaunty -> "222 packages upgraded, 41 newly installed, 4 to remove"
<Thinkerer68> :P
<Thinkerer68> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution has an error
<Thinkerer68> xrand only accepts "--mode" options with lowercase "x", but the page shows uppercase "X"
<Thinkerer68> Too bad common users can't edit the page :-/
<yofel> of course you can, you need a launchpad account though
<Thinkerer68> Why does it say "Immutable page" at the top? Doesn't "immutable" mean "unchangable"?
<BluesKaj> prtscn works on 11.04
<Thinkerer68> BluesKaj: How do you change the global key shortcut on KDE4?
<Thinkerer68> For example, what if I want Winkey+S for starting ksnapshot?
<yofel> Thinkerer68: I can open the edit dialog fine here
<BluesKaj> Thinkerer68, sorry , no idea :(
<yofel> that's somewhere in the settings, give me a sec
<Thinkerer68> yofel: I must just be wrong then. Thanks  :)
<BluesKaj> never did bother with shortcut keys . maybe I should do some research
<Thinkerer68> BluesKaj: Try using Kubuntu without a mouse plugged in. You will learn the keyboard shortcuts in short order  ;)
<kyubutsu> well.. in that sense, thats what krunner is for .. the only shortcut you need then becomes alt-f2
<kyubutsu> :-P
<BluesKaj> too used to a mouse , worked with them since they were introduced
<Thinkerer68> Right. krunner is just too awesome not to use  :)
<BluesKaj> kyubutsu, I just righr click on an open spot on the desktop to get the runbox
<Thinkerer68> I've been using computers since 1982, so I had to learn mouse when Mac and Windows came out.
 * kyubutsu facepalms
<yofel> Thinkerer68: I'm using 4.6 here: systemsettings -> shortcuts and gestures -> global keyboard shortcuts -> khotkeys if you want to change the 'print' behaviour. alt+print and ctrl+print are set in kwin here
<Thinkerer68> yofel: I have to try that
<kyubutsu> am not big on shortcuts, some mouse action + krunner is all i could possibly need
<yofel> ah wait, that's also set in custom shortcuts -> preset actions here
<Thinkerer68> kyubutsu: I really hate taking my hands off the keyboard to reach for the mouse. It interrupts my workflow and reduces productivity.
 * BluesKaj is just happy to have the capslock defeat option
<kyubutsu> sure.. nothing wrong with that
<BluesKaj> one has to DL and install an app to do that on windows altho maybe there might be an option in W7 , I haven't searched
<Thinkerer68> I consider applications without a complete set of keyboard shortcuts to be defective. Although there are exceptions like CAD where there aren't enough keys to make shortcuts of all the commnads.
 * BluesKaj doesn't work for anyone ...anymore , so only wifey interruptions happen here
<kyubutsu> interrupts.. /chuckles
 * kyubutsu irq's you
<BluesKaj> kyubutsu, it's not what you think ...we're both old and retired
<kyubutsu> hm.. well.. it wasnt what you thought either
<kyubutsu> :-P
<BluesKaj> good
 * kyubutsu chuckles moar
<Thinkerer68> Why can't the Ctrl+f "find" command in Firefox search for regular expressions?
<Thinkerer68> I want to search for '[0-9]{3}X[0-9]{3}
 * BluesKaj checks old compaq pc for dependency probs ..bbl
<avihay> Thinkerer68:  mmm, maybe you'd get lucky with the java console
<avihay> javascript*
<Thinkerer68> I'm sure that would work, avihay , because Javascript does know what a regex is. Problem is I've never used the JS console in FF  :P
<avihay> looking at it now, I don't think there ever was one. you can install the firebug plugin. I know it has one in it
<Thinkerer68> Mozilla had one built in.
<BluesKaj> BBL ...
<digimac> olá
<digimac> alguem pode me ajudar
<digimac> ???
<digimac> por favor??
<avihay> oh, the error console also proseses javascript
<digimac> alguem pode me ajudar???
<Pici> !pt | digimac
<ubottu> digimac: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<plumeetoilee> salut
<rats_> hi all is there any way to add the hide buttons on my tool bar like what was in KDE3.5
<james147> hide buttons?
<rats_> yes in KDE 3.5 you could hide the toolbar by adding the hide buttons
<rats_> it would slide from side to side
<tkesler> trying to upgrade to 10.10.  fails   Says to resolve generated breaks   --How?
<Jasonn> Hello, doesn anyone know what i can use as an xbmc alternative
<Thinkerer68> Now I messed up real bad  :(
<Thinkerer68> Grub has been wiped clean of all OSes except Kubuntu  :_/
<Thinkerer68> Please tell me there's a backup menu.list somewhere
<Jasonn> hahah
<Jasonn> what did you do?
<genii-around> grub doesn't use menu.lst anymore
<Thinkerer68> Well, it all started with "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude -P full-upgrade"
<Jasonn> install an older version is what i would say,
<tkesler> Help---Can't upgrade to 10.10....stuck
<Thinkerer68> Then the installer scrpt prompted me "grub has been customized, replace (etc.)?"
<Thinkerer68> To which I responded "replace with maintainer's version"
<Thinkerer68> *DOH!*
<Jasonn> anyone know any XBMC alternatives?
<Jasonn> for streaming movies from a server
<tkesler> might have found...nebbermind for now
<genii-around> Thinkerer68: You could usually issue: sudo update-grub                      which will try to auto-discover any OS you have and make a new grub config
<Thinkerer68> actually, genii-around , doesn't Jaunty still have Grub~Classic?
<Thinkerer68> I'm pretty sure my Jaunty machines still honor menu.lst
<Thinkerer68> I'll try "sudo update-grub" and see what transpires.
<genii-around> !info grub2 jaunty
<ubottu> grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.96+20080724-12ubuntu2.1 (jaunty), package size 8 kB, installed size 100 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia powerpc ppc64)
<tkesler> nope...crap...Help!
<Thinkerer68> genii-around: "sudo update-grub" didn't add back the other OSes I have on the disk
<tkesler> can't get to10.10
<Thinkerer68> Fortunately I still have a backup of the old menu.lst in a file named menu.lst.backup
<tkesler> how can i find out if I have held packages...'pulling hair'
<tkesler> woohoo!!...got it see ya on the other side!
<janik> have a question: is it known when OO.org 3.3 will be released in Ubuntu
<animus> hi
<epimeth> hello all!  How can I connect to an ftp server that requires explicit ssl/tls if I'm using dolphin (kioslaves)?
<statarb3> is kubuntu 10.10 comming with kde 4.6
<epimeth> statarb3: no, you have to install the backports ppa
<Thinkerer68> Let's see how well the upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 goes.
<Thinkerer68> Kubuntu is too sturdy. I've been trying to break it all day  :P
<epimeth> Thinkerer68: lol... thats because you've been using 9.04
<Thinkerer68> 9.04 has been pretty good for me
<Thinkerer68> As has 8.04
<epimeth> Thinkerer68: join the rest of us using the 10.10 + backports PPA and you'll have plenty of bug reports to send
<epimeth> ahhh... 8.04... I remember you fondly *tear*
<Thinkerer68> I'm using 8.04 on this computer right now  :D
 * Thinkerer68 still loves some KDE3  :)
<epimeth> Hardy was rock solid
<epimeth> oh, I stayed with 3 through Jaunty
<epimeth> I hated kde4
 * iflema with 4.6 who needs 3.x
<epimeth> understandably because it was *horrible* until 4.2
<Thinkerer68> I hated KDE4 at first, but now I know I can get used to it.
<epimeth> but then Karmic came along and forced me to move to 4, so I didn't upgrade for almost a year :-)
<epimeth> more than "get used to", dude... its much much better, really.  it still has problems, but the advantages far outweigh them
<Thinkerer68> But Hardy has been so relaible on my everyday machine that I am loathe to ever upgrade it.
<Thinkerer68> I have been waiting for the bugs to get worked out.
<Thinkerer68> My first experience with KDE4 was Intrepid Ibex. Total disaster! LOL
<epimeth> absolutely
<Thinkerer68> Kubuntu just was not ready for 4, and 4 was not ready for any distro!
<Thinkerer68> I had Intrepid on a few different systems, and all of them self-destructed in less than a month.
<Thinkerer68> lol
<Thinkerer68> It's gonna take over 2 hours just to get the packages for 9.10  :P
<epimeth> you need a new ISP
<epimeth> :-p
<Thinkerer68> Tell me about it. Cheap consumer DSL blows.
<Thinkerer68> I wanted cable internet but the woman with the purse strings knew better than me  :P
<epimeth> DSL? wow.... that sucks
<epimeth> get some 4G action
<epimeth> probably cheaper than your DSL
<Thinkerer68> How's that? What's 4G?
<epimeth> for example: http://mobileservices.timewarnercable.com/nynj
<epimeth> anyhoo I'm off...
<Thinkerer68> Okay so there's something out there called "4G". I guess I learned a little
<kyubutsu> bang! amarok's been segfaulting on me
<kyubutsu> .wma is putting too much preassure on it
<kyubutsu> o.o
<yassin> eh! bonjour
<longcat8465> yoyoyo
<longcat8465> hey guys i need help
<Thinkerer68> http://www.vanwensveen.nl/rants/microsoft/IhateMS.html
<Thinkerer68> ^ interesting read
<Thinkerer68> wassup, longcat8465 ?
<longcat8465> im trying to get this server list script for konversation to work, have you done it\/
<longcat8465> ?
<Thinkerer68> I don't know exactly what a "server list script" is. I've written a few Konversation scripts in Bash though.
<longcat8465> im gonna blow my head off if i dont get it to work
<longcat8465> http://konversation.kde.org/wiki/Server_List
<Thinkerer68> Well please exit the room first. We don't need your brains splattered in here.
<longcat8465> when i try to run it it says i have to quit konversation before i can run the script but i have quit
<longcat8465> try it out see whats up
<Thinkerer68> I don't use Konversation any more, but I'll take a look at the thing and see if I can make sense of it.
<longcat8465> what do you use\/
<longcat8465> omfg this keyboard is so shit
<Thinkerer68> I use XChat, which is much more customizable than Konversation.
<Thinkerer68> Besides, the Konversation package on Hardy 8.04 is really old and stale  :)
<Thinkerer68> longcat8465: The script is written in perl. I'm afraid I can't do anything for you :(
<longcat8465> why are you using hardy?
<Thinkerer68> Because it is the most robust and reliable Kubuntu ever
<BluesKaj> I use kpnversation , dur it's easy setup, altho the lack of autoserver l;isting is looked upon as a negative I prefer being able to use different profiles and identities on different servers
<BluesKaj> err konversation
<longcat8465> yeah blues the server list shit is whack
<BluesKaj> dur =due
<longcat8465> but this script is supposed to use the mirc server list but i cant get it to work
<longcat8465> have you checkied it out? http://konversation.kde.org/wiki/Server_List
<Thinkerer68> The script is written in perl. I'm afraid I can't do anything for you :(
<Thinkerer68> Perl makes my brain hurl
<longcat8465> well the work is all done its just running the script
<longcat8465> but the crap says i have to quit konversation even though i have
<longcat8465> how do i know which perl modules i have installed\/
<Thinkerer68> longcat8465: check the process table to see if Konversation is really running
<longcat8465> already did
<Thinkerer68> k
<longcat8465> using system monitor right?
<BluesKaj> longcat8465, I used to complain about the lack of a serverlist , but I don't bother surfing the irc servers much anymore
<Thinkerer68> should work ok
<longcat8465> ok so which irc client for linux has an autoupdated server list?
<Thinkerer68> Damned if I know. Honestly I'm with BluesKaj . I know which servers I want before I ever open my client.
<BluesKaj> xchat?
<Thinkerer68> XChat is pretty good. Very customizable.
<Thinkerer68> It has features I don't even know about yet  :P
<BluesKaj> maybe kvirc, dunno for sure....a lotta ppl like that client
#kubuntu 2011-03-04
<Thinkerer68> What about Quassel, is it any good?
<Thinkerer68> I tried Quassel once and gave up  :P
<longcat8465> i miss mirc lol
<BluesKaj> quassel is probly ok , but it's fugly to my eyes
<longcat8465> im gonna go buy a copy of windows 7 brb
<Thinkerer68> mIRC is pretty much the standard setter for Windoze.
<BluesKaj> :)
<BluesKaj> ok time to go ...tvtime begins now
<Thinkerer68> :)
<longcat8465> alright niggers thanks for the help... im gonna go kill myself now
<Thinkerer68> please do so quietly
<Torch> ...
<james147> Torch: ^^
<Torch> there's a lot to complain about when it comes to linux and KDE. lack of high-quality irc clients isn't on the list, though.
<EcchiRanger> greetings, i just installed kubuntu-desktop on lucid server 32bit, i wonder why i can't change network profile on knetworkmanager (yes i can edit and add, but can't switch network profile like it should be)
<EcchiRanger> i use kubuntu backport ppa so its kde 4.5.3, any lead to solve this problem would be appreciated, still running around google without working results..
<scottamunga> hey everybody.  having problems connecting to wireless with knetworkmanager
<sukriti> hello
<Daskreech> hi
<UBuxuBU> aureas: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme
<Daskreech> UBuxuBU: Eh?
<UBuxuBU> i thought i was in another channel
<Daskreech> That might explain a few things
<topls64> Can anyone point me to the udev rules for the avr microcontroller usb programmer? I have 10.10.
<marktaff> Hi all.  Can I install kubuntu 10.10 over opensuse 11.3 without destroying /home?
<drbobb> hey, does anyone know of a fix for the breakage of google earth on ubuntu?
<nata_> drbobb: i also have this problem before. but already remove
<drbobb> nata_: what do you mean?
<nata_> dont know how to fix :)
<drbobb> aah removed google earth
<drbobb> well it annoys me to boot windows every time I want to use google earth
<nata_> drbobb: use google earth in web browser :)
<nata_> may b you can ask other or google search see other people have this problem
<Daskreech> drbobb: or marble
<drbobb> what a brilliant idea. why would anyone want to come to irc & ask questions anymore, now that we have google search - rite?
<OutoLumo> For interactive discussion with some base knowledge acquired from browsing the forums and web.
<drbobb> ok so let me just say that I found make-googleearth-package, but it produces a package that doesn't work correctly
<OutoLumo> To to dicsuss on why things are done the way they are and how things could or perhaps even should be done with people who are actually responsible for doing something about them.
<drbobb> (however, the topic of this channel does not say it's a dev channel - it says Official Kubuntu support)
<OutoLumo> "package that does not work correctly" does not mean much. You'd need to specify many things before it is even meaningful. What exactly is your system? 10.4, 10.10, 10.10 with ppa KDE 4.6... 32 64 bit? Where did you get that package and what did you do to try to use it? What system is that package meant? Are your dependancies in order? Have you read the instructions? Given package name, can you use CLI? Do you even understant these questions?
<drbobb> I am more than willing to answer all such questions in case anyone is inetersted
<drbobb> interested
<drbobb> 10.10 with ppa kde6
<drbobb> 64 bit
<drbobb> make-googleearth-package from the repo generates a googleearth deb which can be installed
<drbobb> the google-earth program even launches
<drbobb> but all menus and such display as gibberish
<OutoLumo> what does the package deps?
<drbobb> s/kde6/kde4.6
<OutoLumo> what are the package deps
<drbobb> Depends: ttf-dejavu | ttf-bitstream-vera | msttcorefonts, ia32-libs (>= 20080808), lib32gcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), lib32stdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), lib32z1 (>= 1:1.1.4), libc6-i386 (>= 2.0), libc6-i386 (>= 2.1.3), libc6-i386 (>= 2.2), libc6-i386 (>= 2.3), libc6-i386 (>= 2.3.2), libc6-i386 (>= 2.4), nvidia-current , lib32nss-mdns
<drbobb> the dependencies are fulfilled, I did not force install
<OutoLumo> And they are in order? Have you checked manually?
<drbobb> the libc6-i386 is  kind of weird, why does it declare several versions like that
<drbobb> anyway, mine is 2.12.1-0ubuntu10.2
<OutoLumo> Did you have a 64 bit system?
<drbobb> yes, see above
<OutoLumo> Sorry, I got disconnected :/
<OutoLumo> Lost some of the backlog
<drbobb> well yeah and it's up to date
<drbobb> oh I see google has pre-made debs now, that must be recent
<drbobb> I'll give that a try instead of the package maker
<planrich> i recently checked the sizeof(void*) why is this size 12? shouldnt it be 8 on a 64 bit machine?
<OutoLumo> Do you have radeon driver?
<planrich> nvidia if you mean me
<OutoLumo> planrich, drbobb actually :)
<drbobb> OutoLumo: no, my card is nvidia
<drbobb> ok, the package made by google has the same text rendering issue
<drbobb> no visible difference
<OutoLumo> drbobb, I take that it is the version 6?
<drbobb> of g-earth? yes
<OutoLumo> Ok, if the same problem is in the precompiled version then it's probably on in the package...
<drbobb> I haven't seen anyone reporting it though, which is rather strange
<steelhead> hi, how do i set /var/mail to the correct permissions ?  it is listed as drwxrwsrwx  2 root root  4096 2011-03-04 09:18 mail
<OutoLumo> drbobb, have you installed lsb-core?
<drbobb> yes
<OutoLumo> steelhead, what are the correct permissions?-) set them with a commands "sudo chown correct-owner.correct-group /var/mail ;sudo chmod ??? /var/mail" Recurse for subdirs if need be.
<OutoLumo> replace ??? for the permissions as well.
<OutoLumo> drbobb, ok, I'm out of ideas :-|
<OutoLumo> I believe the correct settings depend a bit on your mail server setup.
<steelhead> OutoLumo: its still drwxrwsrwx  2 root root  4096 2011-03-04 09:18 mail, i dont know if thats correct..
<drbobb> steelhead: mine look like drwxrwsr-x, which seems to make sense
<drbobb> owner root, group mail
<steelhead> aha, i will try to change it to that
<steelhead> its now drwxrwsrwx  2 root mail  4096 2011-03-04 09:18 mail
<OutoLumo> permissions would be 775. Thogh I don't understand why that directory should be world readable...
<steelhead> so i need to chmod it to 775 ?
<OutoLumo> to set it to drwxrwsr-x, yes
<OutoLumo> If that is a wise setting, that I don't know. I don't use that directory in my kubuntu-desktop.
<steelhead> OutoLumo:  its now drwxr-sr-x  2 root mail  4096 2011-03-04 09:18 mail ;  thanks
<OutoLumo> steelhead, that should be wrong. You want it to be group writable. Try 770 instead.
<steelhead> ok
<OutoLumo> Or rather: you want mail programs be able to place something in there, not just read it.
<drbobb> OutoLumo: for the sake of programs that want to report whether you have new mail
<steelhead> yes
<OutoLumo> BUT if you want some other processes to be able to access and read it (which might be) you should set it to 775
<OutoLumo> drbobb, they should be added to group mail...
<drbobb> the shell is one of them
<steelhead> its now set as drwxrwsr-x  2 root mail  4096 2011-03-04 09:18 mail
<OutoLumo> drbobb, why would you want the user shell the be able to access to the mail folder?
<drbobb> but you are right that in a typical desktop setup /var/mail isn't even used
<steelhead> its a NAS :P so, /var/mail is used
<drbobb> OutoLumo: it's not me, but I guess someone once came up with the idea that the shell should have an option to report the arrival of new mail
<OutoLumo> drbobb, and where it is needed users should - or shell - have no business there. Let them make mail queries through IMAP.
<drbobb> OutoLumo: yeah I guess it's a holdover from old time
<drbobb> s
<steelhead> http://isprins.blogspot.com/2011/03/excitos-b3-and-tor.html
<steelhead> its now set as drwxrwsr-x 2 root mail 4096 2011-03-04 09:18 mail, is that correct ?
<OutoLumo> drbobb, no point there. You can write a script belonging to the mail group and tell that to report to the shell. That's the unix way :)
<OutoLumo> steelhead, for desktop purposes, I guess so. Why do you need that directory?
<r41> how do you remove mythtv completely? sudo apt-get remove --purge mythtv has NO effect; it says not installed but i can start mythtv anyway
<drbobb> OutoLumo: I think this comes from pre-IMAP times
<OutoLumo> r41 try running "sudo updatedb" and "locate mythtv|grep bin"
<steelhead> OutoLumo: because fail2ban reports banned ip's to user@local
<drbobb> believe it or not there was a time when IMAP was experimental and regarded with suspicion
<steelhead> OutoLumo: fail2ban monitors logfiles, and bans ip adresses for a set time if it detects brute force attacks
<OutoLumo> drbobb, oh, I think I remember the time IMAP became accepted... Anyway, such legacy features should now be disregarded as security threats.
<r41> OutoLumo  output is /usr/bin/mythtv-setup
<r41> /usr/bin/mythtv-setup.real
<r41> /usr/bin/mythtvosd
<OutoLumo> r41, so it has not purged it. Try re-installing the package and purging it again.
<drbobb> OutoLumo: /var/mail is only useful nowadays on servers, as a place where legacy daemons can report their diagnostics
<drbobb> and where no non-admin users are allowed to login anyway
<r41> OutoLumo did already... ah found the mistake, had to do sudo apt-get remove --purge myth* with wildcard
<OutoLumo> steelhead, consider installing dovecot or something.
<OutoLumo> r41 :)
<drbobb> ok gotta run and earn some bread. Thanx for trying
<drbobb> bye
<OutoLumo> r41, I usually use aptitude, it makes tracking dependencies easier :)
<r41> OutoLumo avoid guis whereever possible ;-)
<r41> OutoLumo ok there is a command line aptitude, well...
<steelhead> OutoLumo: thats installed, and horde
<r41> OutoLumo bad habits
<OutoLumo> steelhead, and configured as well? (You shouldn't need horde if you use kmail or something)
<steelhead> OutoLumo: yes.
<OutoLumo> So you can read the local root's mails from kmail?
<OutoLumo> r41,  both CLI and curses based aptitude in fact...
<r41> strange problem with kaffeine: finds the first couples of dvb-t channels, then signal goes to 100% SNR 0% and no more channels are found
<r41> same with dvb-utils scan, seems to be a driver/firmware thing
<bauBau> hi. when I execute this:  timidity fluid.mid      -----> I obtain this: Couldn't load instrument aaviolin.sf2 (tone bank 0, program 73) . The instrument and path are correct (if I use a wrong sf2 or path I obtain:   "No such file or directory".   What can I do ?
<evdvelde> hi all, i have a problem with kopete: starting it takes ages, on command line i get following error: kopete(9806): Communication problem with  "kopete" , it probably crashed. Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" any ideas?
<Afflicto> Hey all
<Afflicto> I'm new to Linux!
<Afflicto> First impressions of ubuntu: WOW!
<evdvelde> welcome to linux :)
<Afflicto> Thank you <3
<evdvelde> using kde or gnome?
<Afflicto> I'm not sure! XD
<evdvelde> blue or purple wallpaper? ;)
<Afflicto> I think I've seen the word "gnome" multiple times in menus though.
<Afflicto> I'm using a virtual machine on win 7.
<evdvelde> if you have a K as start button in the lower left corner it is kde, otherwise gnome :D
<Afflicto> oh
<Afflicto> well, I changed the theme already XD
<Afflicto> I hope it's okay if I haunt you guys with newb-questions :-!
<Afflicto> I'm trying to install "Chromium" and it says "waiting for apt-get to exit".  (I tried to install something later but it failed).
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<matsv> Hi! I have a quick question :-). I've created a runnable jar-file with eclipse and I'm able to run it from a terminal (./filename.jar). However, when I  try to run it by clicking on it in dolphin it simply opens in ark, so my question is how do I change this behavior so that the runnable file is executed instead of opening with an application?
<BluesKaj> matsv, copy the executable file to /usr/bin/
<matsv> ok, will I need to copy all the other files as well (sprites and images)?
<BluesKaj> matsv, as root of course
<matsv> ok
<BluesKaj> matsv, there's probly a readme file in the folder that was created when you installed it , you might find some info on where to put thefiles you mentioned
<matsv> hmm, it still opens in ark when I click it, I've made the file myself, I'm simply looking for a way to run it without starting a terminal
<BluesKaj> dit the install create a folder in tour /home/username dir?
<BluesKaj> tour=your
<matsv> The file is compiled and works and has the correct permissions, it is situated in a subfolder in my home-dir
<BluesKaj> look for a readme text file in that folder
<matsv> there is none
<BluesKaj> no textfiles at all?
<matsv> The problem is not with the install or the program itself, It is that kubuntu insists that my executable file is opened with another application
<matsv> nope
<BluesKaj> is there an executable file in the folder , if so right click on it and make the open with dialog isn't checked to open with some other app
<BluesKaj> err make sure the "open with" dialog ...etc
<matsv> the open with dialog is there, and it is set to ark
<matsv> but I can't seem to remove ark from the list or uncheck it
<BluesKaj> I mean the excutable file , the file that opens the app if you cleck on it, not the jarfile
<matsv> the jar-file is the executable file
<matsv> it is the only file in the folder except for the sprites/images
<BluesKaj> the executable file won't have an extension. it will be "whateverthenameis" .probly look like a gear type icon
<matsv> Yep, however, an executable java file has a .jar extension and that is the executable file I'm trying to run :-)
<BluesKaj> ok, then I need a lesson on jar files , because the app hasn't installed itself from whay I can tell
<BluesKaj> it'sjust a java app right ? it should run with browser or ?
<matsv> nope, it's a standalone java-application, not an applet for browsers
<matsv> it runs just fine if I start it from a terminal
<BluesKaj> matsv, run  java -jar foo.jar in the terminal subbing the name of the file for foo
<matsv> then it runs fine, but I want to be able to run it from dolphin without having to go through a terminal
<BluesKaj> didyou run it with java -jar command?
<matsv> yep, in the terminal, and it works from there, but I'd like to be able to simply click it in the file manager and have it start
<BluesKaj> it might now
<rork> matsv: you can control how dolphin opens a file from System Settings > File Associations
<matsv> ok, but it won't accept "java -jar" as an application
<rork> (that's on the advanced tab if you're on 10.04)
<matsv> ok
<matsv> thanks for the help everyone, but it simply won't work, I'll just have to run it via the terminal I guess
<matsv> Have a nice day!
<rork> matsv: you can try `java -jar %U`
<BluesKaj> matsv,t5he guys at #ubuntu are very knowledgeable about java , I suggest you join and ask there , but one suggestion was : you can create a launcher in alacarte to run it
<BluesKaj> dunno what the kde equivalent is
<BluesKaj> to alacarte
<BluesKaj> plasma panel widgets maybe
<BluesKaj> hmm too bad , some ppl just don't have the time or patience to find a solution
<rork> indeed, and making file associations like that shouldn't be much of a problem
<BluesKaj> actionparsnip, suggested the above solution about alacarte, but that a gnome menu editor , so the kmenu editor might do it then he could add it to the panel
<Afflicto> Hello World! , I'm back! ubuntu got **cked up on my virtual machine so I installed ubuntu on my 80 gig drive.
<Afflicto> One question; I have 2 monitors setup now, but all panels\bars are stuck on my secondary monitor. how do I move the mover to my main monitor?
<westmi49319> hi
<westmi49319> where are the program files?
<westmi49319> so when asked, I know where to look for ktorrent
<DarthFrog> westmi49319:  Most will be in /usr/bin.  But you can always find out for sure by issuing the "which" command.  For instance, "which ktorrent" returns /usr/bin/ktorrent.
<westmi49319> ah
<westmi49319> thanks
<westmi49319> gunna write that down
<DarthFrog> westmi49319: and if you'd like to find a non-program file, the "locate" command will do that.  You have to run "sudo updatedb" first, to create the searchable database for "locate", though.
<DarthFrog> westmi49319: And if you'd like to find any file based on any criterion (eg. last access time), the "find" command is your friend.  At first, "find" is somewhat intimidating, as it is so powerful.
<westmi49319> yeah, a lot of different options
<DarthFrog> "find" is one of the most powerful Unix commands.
<liquid_> how to eneble ssh connection to remote host on port 22?
<liquid_> I have this message: ssh: connect to host junior-ubuntu port 22: Connection refused
<slk> privmsg hacked :\001clientinfo
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> liquid_: probably sshd is running on a different port
<shadeslayer> liquid_: you can specify a port with ssh user@host -p PORT
<slk> privmsg hacked :\001clientinfo \001
<slk> народ, русскоговорящие есть?
<maco> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<liquid_> shadeslayer: how to determine on which port sshd is running?
<shadeslayer> liquid_: usually it runs on 22
<shadeslayer> liquid_: do you have any other means of accessing it?
<liquid_> shadeslayer: i think it should be running on 22 because i did not change anything
<shadeslayer> liquid_: did you forward the ports?
<shadeslayer> could you tell me what's the exact setup ... the exact route and all the hardware that's between the remote and the host
<liquid_> shadeslayer: well, i do it the first time; could you tell me what to do to connect 2 pcs by ssh?
<shadeslayer> liquid_: are they on a local wireless network ?
<liquid_> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> liquid_: ok what's the ip of any one of the computers
<liquid_> shadeslayer: sorry, wired
<liquid_> shadeslayer: but local indeed
<shadeslayer> yeah same thing :)
<liquid_> i know :)
<shadeslayer> liquid_: you need to login into your router :)
<shadeslayer> and forward the ports
<shadeslayer> or wait
<shadeslayer> liquid_: run : ssh -vv user@remote and pastebin the output
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: Huh?
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: yeah it's a local network, no forwarding needed
<liquid_> shadeslayer: is forwarding on router required?
<shadeslayer> nope
<Daskreech> What's liquid_ trying to do?
<liquid_> shadeslayer: I don't go out the local network
<shadeslayer> liquid_: yeah, that's why there's no requirement of forwarding ports
<Daskreech> then you can just type ssh user@ipaddress
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: yes, but for some reason it's not connecting
<liquid_> do i need to do something in iptables?
<shadeslayer> hmm .. i didn't have anything
<shadeslayer> s/didn't/don't
<Daskreech> liquid_: which machine has the ssh server running?
<Daskreech> liquid_: if you are sitting at it you should be able to type ssh localhost and get a prompt asking you if you would like to add the foreign key
<liquid_> do i need openssh*?
<shadeslayer> liquid_: you need openssh-server
<liquid_> shadeslayer: ok, sorry, i'll install it
<liquid_> be back in few whiles
<shadeslayer> :)
<Daskreech> I normally just apt-get install ssh
<Daskreech> it will install the client and the server (for some reason)
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: probably a meta package
<shadeslayer> This metapackage is a convenient way to install both the OpenSSH client  and the OpenSSH server
<shadeslayer> Yep
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: yes it is but I'm just questioning how many people mean that they want a server when they say they want ssh
<shadeslayer> ah :D
<shadeslayer> well ... unless you start forwarding ports on your router, you're not in any immediate danger
<westmi49319> yep barly a minute to download and install
<westmi49319> cli
<Daskreech> I mean I use it all the time since it's nice and conveinent just thought that it was a strange setup. made me a lot more wary of what's installing when I say install <appname>
<Daskreech> westmi49319: Hi. are you liquid_?
<westmi49319> ?
<westmi49319> no...
<liquid_> shadeslayer: i think it works
<liquid_> shadeslayer: in fact, i'm trying to run both machines under pvm
<shadeslayer> pvm?
<liquid_> shadeslayer: parallel virtual machine
<shadeslayer> ah
<viriato09> hola
<rork> !es | viriato09
<ubottu> viriato09: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<proshot> i have installed kubuntu on a eeepc 901 and now i get the netbook version of kubuntu, how could i configure to have the normal configuration just like the live cd
<rork> proshot: it's somewhere in System Settings, I thought desktop environment but I can't check it right now
<cjae> anyone else got flickering flash video?
<cjae> anyone else got flickering flash video?
<shadeslayer> cjae: works perfectly here
<shadeslayer> albeit it makes everything insanely hot
<cjae> hmmm
<cjae> the window that encases the video is also probing through other windows, btw are you multitabbing in FF?
<cjae> shadeslayer: ati?
<m0t0> hello
<Peace-> m0t0: hi m0t0
<m0t0> hi, be back soon someone call for me ..
<Peace-> xD
<m0t0> hi again, sorry for a short chat, have to go
<vanguard> Would this be right channel for Akregator? -- I would like to use a shellscript as a source of an RSS feed, since some site has no feed and I hacked it myself. Is it possible to use a script as a RSS source?
<Tm_T> vanguard: if it outputs proper feed, why not
<Tm_T> vanguard: as long as it's accessible in similar manner than any feed
<vanguard> Tm_T: I tried to use file///home/.../rss.sh, but it told me that it does not work that way
<vanguard> maybe I write it in PHP and put it on my web server, then it should be fine
<Tm_T> that would work, yes
<vanguard> other question: can I use a test statement to alter my promt? I would love to see whether I am in a git repo in the promt
<vanguard> if a dir .git exists, or in the parent directory, then show "git" in red letters before the $ // or use a different promt
<vanguard> is that possible?
<Tm_T> vanguard: I'd assume yes, but cannot say exactly how
<vanguard> it appears to be \$(code) ... pretty logically if I think about it
<vanguard> source: http://www.systhread.net/texts/200706bashprompt.php#
<vanguard> yeah, it works. PS1="..." must be in double quotes, and then use \$(). I am going to write a git detect script now. Linux is fckng awesome :-)
<Tm_T> !ohmy > vanguard
<ubottu> vanguard, please see my private message
<scan> anyone able to tell me how to add a script to the launcher pane in plasma-netbook? I am fed up with always writing the whole string into the search box
<Daskreech> scan: What?
<Daskreech> what are you typing?
<scan> i have my own installations of some programs, I.e. eclipse
<scan> and I have to type "~/eclipse/eclipse" in the search box to get a run icon
<scan> whenever I try to move it to the launcher bar, it just disappears
<Thinkerer68>  /part
#kubuntu 2011-03-05
<comby> does kde use anything like apparmor or selinux?
<rick__> oi
<senorpedro> hi folks
<senorpedro> is it possible to deactivate some kde services for good?
<senorpedro> e.g. the printer service, bluetooth service, kwalletd, ... are all services i dont need
<senorpedro> but they run and need ram
<stittel> senorpedro: Check the KDE Service Manager in the Settings.
<senorpedro> stittel, yeah i checked that, i deactivated nepomuk there. but there is no possibility to deactivate the printer service, bluetooth service, kwalletd
<stittel> senorpedro: Hm, quite frankly, on my desktop here (running openSUSE though) there is no printer service or bluetooth or kwallet in memory.
<senorpedro> well i have kubuntun
<senorpedro> -n
<stittel> senorpedro: Of course that you have bluetooth and I don't could be explained if you use a notebook with bluetooth.
<senorpedro> my computer has no bluetooth, thats why i dont need  the service
<stittel> senorpedro: Is there a package for KDE bluetooth support you can remove without messing up the system?
<senorpedro> very good idea, there is a package. unfortunately, when trying to purge that, aptitude wants to remove kubuntu-desktop too.
<senorpedro> so thats no option
<stittel> senorpedro: Now I haven't been using Kubuntu for 4 years, but back then just removing the kubuntu-desktop package was not necessarily a problem.
<stittel> senorpedro: 1) If you use manual cleaning tools like deborphan, you need to acknowledge a long list of packages for keeping. But most people don't use software like deporphan.
<stittel> senorpedro: 2) Before upgrading to the next release, the kubuntu-desktop metapackage should be reinstalled.
<stittel> senorpedro: If it just wants to remove the kubuntu-desktop metapackage but not gazillions of other packages, well, nothing bad will happen (and you can always reinstall kubuntu-desktop).
<senorpedro> stittel, you are right. aptitude just removes the kubuntu-desktop metapackage. i purged the 3 services. thank you very much
<stittel> senorpedro: Glad it worked.
<Thinkerer68> My upgrade from Jaunty to Karmic left me with no sound. I can't get any sound at all from Amarok, Dragon Player, or even aplay  :(
<Thinkerer68> Is there a fix for this?
<Thinkerer68> No takers? I'll return later if I don't get it myself then  :P
<Thinkerer68> aplay -l -> "no soundcards found"  :(
<NexTro> Svenska någon?
<NexTro> Have a problem with my dell studio 1558
<chris____> !cam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<chris____> gah
<chris____> !info cam
<ubottu> cam (source: cam): Cpu's Audio Mixer for Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.05-8 (maverick), package size 16 kB, installed size 100 kB
<chris____> !snap
<poyntz> webcam program that takes a snapshot in kubuntu. are there any?
<somekool> seems like some KDE 4.6.1 has been pushed to the repository but it is not complete yet… upgrade process complains about dependencies not met.
<miniCruzer> is it possible to route any audio output from skype to a sepecific device?
<miniCruzer> Probably through pulseaudio
<PC_HuD> caraca o irc nao morreu
<PC_HuD> :P
<miniCruzer> oops
<poyntz> voice #cmg-slaynandkorpil Tyr[a]th
<poyntz> sorry
<somekool> poyntz: gnome-cheese (as far as google can tell me)
<somekool> there is webKam too
<Daskreech> Hmm
<Daskreech> What's the question?
 * Daskreech points that metaquestion at poyntz
<gurubien> Question, is anyone having an issue with Adobe Flash Player in youtube?
<gurubien> Like a Red layer over the video
 * Daskreech doesn't have flash installed
<valorie> gurubien: it might help if you tell us more about your setup
 * valorie has flash, but no problems
<valorie> aside from slow loading, but that isn't Kub's problem
<valorie> heh, a friend who uses gnome just mentioned the same problem
<valorie> so I don't think it is a KDE-related issue
<gurubien> I think so too
<nata> what web browser you using?
<gurubien> Plus it's only happen with youtube
<gurubien> Firefox 3.6.14
<gurubien> The weird thing is that if you open the same video on a pop-up windows. It doesn't happen
<valorie> friend solved it with minitube
<gurubien> Embed youtube videos neither
<valorie> she's heard it's happening in Chromium as well as FF
<gurubien> Also tested Megavideo, dailymotion and nothing, it's only happens on youtube
<valorie> you could try Rekonq, or Konq
<nata> i think that is not red line. in youtube that is small red button with text
<Daskreech> seems to be an issue with adobe
<gurubien> flash ver. 10.3.162.29-0ubuntu0~sevenmachines2
<gurubien> 64bits
<nata> maybe could try flash 32bits version
<gurubien> the 32bits, didn't works before. That's why I switch to 64bits
<gurubien> I tried it on Konq and it works.
<gurubien> I only get this issue on Firefox
<Daskreech> can't say i've ever heard of it going in that direction before
<Daskreech>  people always have issues with 64 bits and go to 32
<gurubien> Well here's a pic http://i51.tinypic.com/5mxnoj.jpg
<Daskreech> Wow
<gurubien> Now the same with Konqueror http://i54.tinypic.com/n37uoj.jpg
<Daskreech> Hmm
<ox3a> hello
<ox3a> please help
<ox3a> I don't know why my LAN is disabled
<ox3a> Now my wireless is not connecting
<ox3a> hello
<ox3a> ?
 * mr-rich hears an echo ...
<valorie> ox3a: I don't know how to help you
<ox3a> but it is ok with windows
<valorie> and evidently no one else here tonight either
<valorie> did you recently do some updates
<valorie> or make other changes?
<AYJHBear> how do I check if I have all my drivers installed correctly?
<valorie> AYJHBear: have you tried jockey to check?
<valorie> !jockey
<valorie> !drivers
<valorie> hmm
<valorie> well, you can find it in the Kmenu
<valorie> just run it, and it will check for you
<AYJHBear> you mean the additional drivers?
<AYJHBear> well it tells me I am using none
<AYJHBear> and that none is needed to be downloaded
<AYJHBear> but my computer has a lot of restricted drivers when I was using ubuntu
<AYJHBear> I thought they would be similar when in Kubuntu
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> well, we've reached the limits of my knowledge, sorry
<valorie> when I had a problem, running jockey fixed it
<AYJHBear> I see
<AYJHBear> it is ok
<AYJHBear> thank you
<valorie> not many people awake in the channel right now, I guess
<AYJHBear> yup
<portatile> ciao
<portatile> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<portatile> ciao
<portatile> !list
 * c2tarun don't miss me too much ;) ♥
 * c2tarun is back.
<insmod> ops tell rww to stop emailing pics of his private parts ! thanks
<rww> Heh. Now that you highlighted me in here, I remembered, I have a support question.
<rww> If I install packages from the Kubuntu Backports PPA, will I still be able to upgrade to Natty properly when it comes out?
<insmod> <rww> only if insmod helps you -- but no he wont
<drbobb> I'm on kde 4.6 from the ppa, and something is broken about kmix
<drbobb> it just doesn't respond
<rww> insmod: I'm not interested in sparring with you, just in getting KDE 4.6.1 without problems (:
<insmod> rww: only if insmod helps you -- but no he wont
<drbobb> top tells me kmix is keeping one cpu core 100% busy
<insmod> rww: easy
<rww> drbobb: ouch. Maybe I should hold off, then >.>
<drbobb> well I don't know, this just started a day or two ago
<drbobb> tried killing and restarting kmix, nope - doesn't work
<drbobb> ok it does work at times but just intermittently
<drbobb> is there an alternative I could try using while kmix is broken?
<drbobb> oh it just woke up, but it took like 5 minutes from login
<drbobb> looks like the clementine player is a lot better than amarok these days
<valorie> piffle
<shadeslayer> rww: yes, you will be able to
<shadeslayer> reason : 4.6.1-0ubuntuX  is greater than 4.6.1-0ubuntuX~maverick1~ppa1
<sonne> good morning
<sonne> which is the right channel to ask somethink about STARTTLS?
<rethus> i upgrade before 1 minute to kde 4.6.1
<rethus> what strange look has now the gtk apps:
<rethus> http://gyazo.com/ebf5e546b0919cb5d41ef785d9f0e281.png
<rethus> realy ugly isn't it
<rethus> what going on here?
<rethus> also have an error with upgradeing the languagefiles you see in the kpackagekit
<rethus> got the error:   "trying to overwrite '/usr/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/rellinks.mo', which is also in package konq-plugins-l10n 4"
<rethus> any idea how to solve this?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<spawn57> hi, how do i configure which notification system I want to use in kubuntu?  KDE is displaying gnome's notification style atm
<mfraz74> spawn57: what version of KDE?
<spawn57> 4.6.1
<BluesKaj> spawn57, do you have gnome-desktop installed as well?
<spawn57> um..might have
<BluesKaj> look in the kmenu for gnome apps like brasero, then you'll knoe you still have gnome , or did at one time.
<BluesKaj> err know
<spawn57> i think I had gnome-desktop instaleld at one time, to try it out, but have removed it since
<BluesKaj> spawn57, removong the gnome-desktop won't remove the gnome apps
<BluesKaj> hence a lot of gnome sttings are left behind and you still may be running gdm the gnome display manager , on kubunru you want to use kdm , altho that in itdelf doesn't rid you the gnome apps
 * BluesKaj checks his KB batteries
<BluesKaj> !kdm
<BluesKaj> wow, this bot is in need of updating
<BluesKaj> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<spawn57> alright, thatnks I'll try taht
<shane4ubuntu> WOW 219 updates?  kde got rebuilt in the ppa???
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 10.10 released: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/10.10-release | Update KDE Platform 4.5.4 http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.5.4 | Backport KDE Platform 4.6.1 http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.6.1 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines
<shadeslayer> shane4ubuntu: new KDE release
<shane4ubuntu> shadeslayer: ahh, I figured as much, wonderful
<shadeslayer> ;)
<c2tarun> How can I copy from one vim to another vim, yanking dont seems to work in this case.
<mr-rich> any good work around for the no /dev/mixer errors yet?
<joehannes> can someone tell me if it is possible to encrypt the boot partition on kubuntu (if reinstall necessary no prob) and possibly point me to a howto?
<joehannes> ok, so all I read is stuff like /boot partition cannot be encrypted ... is that true under all circumstances?
<vanguard> I know a guy with encrypted /boot I think
<vanguard> maybe "LUKS" will help you a little
<Icttrack> testing
<vanguard> or "dm-crypt"
<Alonea> hi, I am trying to decide on a new destro for my netbook. I have an EEE 1001P that I will be upgrading to 2 gigs of ram next week. I mainly use Chrome for browsing, take notes in OpenOffice (or something), Skype for video chat with family, and programming/etc. using things like C/C++, QT, MATLAB, OpenGL, and some other stuff for classes. Have had wifi and audio issues in the past.
<vanguard> Alonea:  Kubuntu I'd say :)
<Alonea> is it stable? the netbook edition?
<vanguard> Alonea: I used Ubuntu 10.04 NetBook, it was awesome, Now I use Kubuntu 10.10 Desktop, very good too
<Alonea> had ubuntu when I first got it and the hardware was a mess. wifi was a battle to get working, audio issues such the speakers not switching the headphones, built in mic wouldn't always work.
<vanguard> Alonea: Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook threw me off because of Unity, I don't like it. And KDE's netbook is not my liking
<vanguard> Alonea: I use an Asus 1005 HA and it works like a charm
<Alonea> I switched to KDE for a day I think almost a year ago and I messed up the desktop in 5 minutes and had to delete my profile and start over. Is it any better now?
<Alonea> oh! another important thing to me. Touchpad. It has to work properly.
<Alonea> had many many issues in the past. thing would go haywire and paste text I never highlighted, would move cursor back midsentence while typing, that sort of thing. Made it really hard to use.
<BluesKaj> a lot of ppl are using plain jane kubuntu on their netbooks , the netbook versions leave siomething to be desired from what I've seen in the support chatrs
<vanguard> Alonea: I had no problems with Trackpad on 10.04 and 10.10, the scrolling on the side of the area works fine too. I have not tried to use more gestures on it.
<Alonea> ok. I can try out the desktop version. I am not too worried about functionality. I just would like my hardware to work properly. I can happily say this thing has never had windows but for the 5 minutes it had it when I bought it.
<vanguard> Alonea: I used 7 for several months, and it was not *that* bad :)
<Alonea> actually, the wifi has been a mystery to me and I wonder if this is a kernel issue as I am getting the same problem on my android phones. I love Windows 7 on my desktop, but my netbook is windows free.
<Alonea> but then all I do on my desktop is watch movies and play games so 7 is well suited.
<vanguard> Alonea: Gaming (hardcore) on Linux does not work, I only play casually, so Kubuntu is enough for me :)
<Alonea> the thing with wifi for me is after a while (Anywhere from 30 mins to a couple hours) I lose internet. It says I am still connected, but I get nothing. So I have to turn the wifi off and on and it works again. I get the same problem on my android. yet all of the mac and windows laptops in this apartment never have a problem
<Alonea> vanguard: yeah, I play WoW, Civ5, random FPS, photoshop, bryce, 3dsmax, and the list of software that will never work in linux goes on...
<joehannes> hmm ... ok, so it should work, thx
<Alonea> vanguard: should I get 10.10 or 10.04?
<vanguard> Alonea: I would get 10.10 again, it is just more current. I am not a bleeding edge kinda guy, but there is nothing unstable I saw
<BluesKaj> Alonea, well, MS spends millions making their OSs as do the companies that want their stuff to work on the Windows platform...compare that to the Linux community and the answer is obvious
<JoeMoney> I just installed kubuntu 10.10 on my aspire one AO751h and installed the poulsbo drivers... once restarted, it fixed the resolution and lagginess of the display but my taskbar doesn't strecth the whole width of the display
<Alonea> vanguard: 20 gigs more than enough for root still?
<vanguard> Alonea: I use 9.2G of my root partition, but I got stuff like Urban Terror (1.4 G) and so on
<vanguard> Alonea: So 20G should be fine
<Alonea> vanguard: figured. I used to only have 10 when I did linux on laptops 3-4 years ago, but upped it to 20 when I got this netbook. I tend to load it with lots of random stuff I want to try out...not like I can't spare the space.
<vanguard> Alonea: I got this machine pretty balanced, I use 90% of the installed software, and I got just 10G installed
<Alonea> vanguard: ok, this "startup disk creator" is this available for other distros? Trying to figure out how to make the usb stick
<vanguard> Alonea: letme check, w9
<BluesKaj> my / is 14G and only 44% used
<Alonea> vanguard: worst case I transfer the iso to my winbox and do it from there
<vanguard> KPackageKit does not show the package name, but it is called "Startup Disk Createor 0.2.25", maybe you find it somewhere
<Alonea> vanguard: well, I am on slackware so its iffy.
<vanguard> Alonea: you could get the source here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator
<vanguard> Alonea: source: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/usb-creator_0.2.25.tar.gz
<picconet> ghjkl
<shane4ubuntu> ssh question:  I'm working on my local lan, when I try ssh user@host  it denies access, then when I run ssh wronguser@host it asks for password, fails because user doesn't exist on the remote system, then I run again ssh user@host and it puts me through????
<shane4ubuntu> really odd
<Alonea> vanguard: ok, I booted the usb stick and it says "SYSLINUX 3.82 yada yada..." and a blinking cursor on next line. Doesn't seem to be doing anything
<shane4ubuntu> the wronguser is the name of my user on the local system, but not on the remote system, the user is the right user on the remote sys, but not on the local, Any ideas????
<vanguard> Alonea: I am usually on the install screen within a couple minutes ... but my netbook had some issues with a stick too. I used an external USB-CD-Drive then ...
<Alonea> vanguard: hmm. Its handled it fine before
<Alonea> vanguard: don't have an external cdrom.
<vanguard> Alonea: maybe it is set up wrongly in the BIOS or the stick is wrong somehow, had both before
<Alonea> vanguard: will look at BIOS again
<shane4ubuntu> Alonea: I too had some problems recently with the USB thing, I think it is a USB problem with the installer of some sorts.
<shane4ubuntu> recently - a few months ago I guess that was, but with this edition
<Alonea> shane4ubuntu: I have no other way of installing. any ideas? my bios settings seem normal (not like I have much to set on this thing anyways)
<shane4ubuntu> Alonea: no ideas here, sorry, I have a DVD drive, so I just switched and did it that way, on another laptop that the dvd drive didn't work, I just upgraded, it was time consuming (slow connection) and carries some risks
<shane4ubuntu> are you upgrading?  or doing a fresh install?
<Alonea> shane4ubuntu: fresh.
<vanguard> shane4ubuntu: coming from slackware
<Alonea> shane4ubuntu: from slackware.
<shane4ubuntu> hmm, perhaps try the 10.04 with usb and then upgrade?  or jump into the 11.04 if you don't mind running some beta stuff.
<shane4ubuntu> I wish I had a good answer, but I didn't mess around with it, or try a 10.10 Ubuntu, or Lubuntu, or Xubuntu installation, and then cross over?
<Alonea> ok, I found out what's wrong...need a later version of syslinux. gah. why can't this stuff just frigging work
<vanguard> Alonea: because it is linux, and it wants attention? :)
<shane4ubuntu> It is like a pet and likes to be petted.
<Alonea> >.<
<vanguard> Alonea: If you want something out of the box, get an iPad ;-P
<shane4ubuntu> I look at it this way, Windows has issues too, but you pay $$$ for those issues, at least in Linux they are free. :)
<Alonea> shane4ubuntu: yeah, but I have no issues with W7. and I didn't have to pay for it either as a student
<shane4ubuntu> Alonea: what???  free w7 for students???  no, you usually pay a student fee.
<Alonea> shane4ubuntu: nope. cs kids get it free here. Professional Edition. MSDNAA
<shane4ubuntu> wow, news to me.
<Alonea> shane4ubuntu: your department has to have MSDNAA (Academic Alliance) so basically the department pays for it.
<scb> Hi! I am using KDE4.6 with kubuntu 10.10. Can I ask support questions here, or should I take this to #kde (considering that KDE4.6 comes from backports)?
<shane4ubuntu> I booted into my windows partition I keep hangning around because it came on my computer, and I just can't stand the slowness of it, granted it was Vista, but none the less.  I digress
<vanguard> scb: maybe even kde devel
<shane4ubuntu> scb: ask away
<shane4ubuntu> scb: actually KDE4.6 went to KDE4.6.1 today or yesterday
<scb> Ah well, I guess I have to update.
<scb> Well my issue is this: I have an Intel graphic adapter. I am trying to set up dual display with my laptop. The thing is that when I hook up the other monitor to the laptop it works fine until something that uses desktop effects kicks in (like Alt tabbing).
<Alonea> ok, this is odd, according to syslinux: As of 2010-10-19, Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) uses Syslinux 4.01 with GFXBoot.c32 (now officially included) and includes several special patches to allow gfxboot to use some configuration directives that were originally intented to be used only with the simple menu modules (menu.c32/vesamenu.c32). One of these patches will be included in 4.03 but the others are currently still under review.
<Alonea> but that wasn't the version it said on boot...
<scb> With effects on, in the secondary screen (my laptop screen in this case) a chunk of the primary screen gets pushed onto it.
 * shane4ubuntu runs from the intel dual display problem, again.
<scb> shane4ubuntu: has happened before? I googled I swear.
<shane4ubuntu> scb:  you weren't in here a couple of weeks ago asking about dual monitor with intel were you?
<scb> No.
<shane4ubuntu> scb try updating/upgrading  and see if that fixes it, may save you time, if not, someone was helping someone else on something similar to this, but I don't remember details.  I know nothing of intel setup, I use nvidia.
<scb> shane4ubuntu: That's what I am going to do first. I'll be back in a while.
<shane4ubuntu> scb, hopefully that will fix it.
<Alonea> shane4ubuntu: vanguard: going to try latest version of UNetbootin. Maybe that will use the right syslinux.
<shane4ubuntu> Alonea: hopefully, I didn't think of that.
<Alonea> shane4ubuntu: according to forums it seems it will. methinks somebody should fix the usbcreator that comes with the iso.
<shane4ubuntu> Alonea: yeah, a bug report needs to be filed for that.
<Alonea> shane4ubuntu: well, probably already has as this issues has been here since last Nov, if not earlier
<Alonea> shane4ubuntu: well, UNetbootin worked. Thankfully
<shane4ubuntu> Alonea: ahh, great, thanks for letting me know,
<Alonea> shane4ubuntu: just make sure if you are using ubuntu that its updated. for many it isn't.
<Alonea> shane4ubuntu: which you may have to get from their site if the repo isn't updated.
<rww> shadeslayer: thanks :)
<shadeslayer> er .. for? :D
<rww> shadeslayer: the backports -> natty question from, umm 7 hours ago ;)
 * rww just woke up
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> sure np :)
<ogzy> i am trying to set up pwauth at my system but couldn't managed it, i followed the steps defined here:http://www.pyxzl.net/store/authnz.php, installed pwauth, changed the permission of the pwauth binary by setting stick bit, the pwauth file was created so i didnT changed it but echo $? never returned 0
<ogzy> and idea?
<FloodBotK2> ogzy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vladimir__> Can anyone help me? I'm trying to configure the 5.1 surround sound and want to change the subwoofer, rear, front speakers etc individually. It seems like I can make it run 5.1 but cannot configure the sound for each individual speakers. Any ideas? I'm using KMix right now.
<Alonea> FAIL...I have to register computer to use on school network...but rekonq fails at this. java script errors galore. and not other preinstalled browser?
<Peace-> Alonea:should be a firefox installer
<Alonea> Peace-: doesn't seem to be working.
<Alonea> Peace-: says I don't have it in the repo
<Peace-> Alonea: open a konsole
<Peace-> Alonea: sudo apt-get install firefox
<Alonea> Peace-: says not available
<Peace-> Alonea: you have a connection ?
<Peace-> i mean internet connection ?
<Alonea> Peace-: no. I can't get one until I register computer. I can't register computer with this rekonq thing. it just throws java script errors.
<Alonea> Peace-: I will just install FF from source
<Peace-> Alonea: you are on line right now
<Peace-> Alonea: you should get the deb
<Alonea> Peace-: from where? firefox.com just gave me tar.bz2. not deb
<Alonea> Peace-: oh yeah, nm. You just unarchive the .tar and run the firefox executable
<Peace-> Alonea: i want know you are chatting with that computer you have to use to register your stuff?
<Alonea> Peace-: no. this is on my desktop with W7
<Alonea> Peace-: I went to firefox site and downloaded it on here and transferred with thumb drive
<Peace-> Alonea: you have to get the debian pacakges
<Peace-> Alonea: get a kubuntu live cd
<Alonea> Peace-: no. I don't have to get the debian. I can use the one firefox themselves.
<Peace-> as you wish
<Alonea> Peace-: its already precompiled so its just unarchive and run
<Peace-> so do it
<Alonea> Peace-: and...registered! Now I can go get chrome or see how the FF4 beta is on here.
<vanguard> that is strange, there should be an app firefox-installer on the computer ...
<Alonea> vanguard: there is, but it didn't work
<Peace-> vanguard: there is
<apparle> hello guys
<shadeslayer> apparle: hi
<apparle> hey... it is not a support question, I was just wondering about general people
<apparle> :P
<yofel> apparle: I did replace my old nvidia 7200GT with a 250GTS a while ago, but that was more for the sake of gaming than actual need
<apparle> also I was wondering, does nvidia provide good enough linux support or it also drops customers after some years like ati
<apparle> yofel: 250gts for how much
<shadeslayer> nVidia is definitely better than ATi
<shadeslayer> and that pains me... since i was thinking of buying the new MBP
<yofel> there are working graphics drivers for maverick for cards older than 10 years (although it took them a while to add the support and us even longer to package that :S)
<yofel> the 250GTS is about 100€ from what I see, can't remember how much I payed back then
<apparle> hmmm
<apparle> I am thinking of 9500GT. its is for simple gaming and normal videos, what say
<apparle> I was just worried if 9xxx series would be too old and may become legacy soon
<yofel> that'll probably be enough, I remembered that I bought the card since the 7200 supports neither vdpau nor cuda + it was rather slow..
<apparle> yofel: any idea on that ^ As to how frequently they declare them as legacy
<apparle> shadeslayer: personal opinion: stay away from ati
<yofel> well, the 9XXX is legacy compared to the 4XX, but even the current nvidia driver still supports 6XXX cards
<apparle> shadeslayer: my onboard GPU caused so many problems with linux
<shadeslayer> apparle: it switches to intel to save power
<shadeslayer> so idk how it would work
<apparle> shadeslayer: what
<shadeslayer> apparle: switchable graphics card
<shadeslayer> it has the Intel 3000 HD and a ATi Card
<apparle> yofel: also, I have foxconn RC4107MA and Pentium D and 1.5GB RAM, would it be any performace improvement if I add in a 9500
<apparle> shadeslayer: if you plan to use linux then avoid ATi
<shadeslayer> yeah
 * shadeslayer will try
<yofel> err, no idea, but I doubt unless someone starts to implement parts of Qt in OpenCL
<shadeslayer> apparle: altho i bet fglrx supports the newer cards
<yofel> if the 9500 supports that, never bothered to look at OpenCL too much
<apparle> shadeslayer: My MoBo southbridge is from ATi and it required quirks for sound. and for last 3 version I have to create bugs for graphics drivers and get them fixed, and performace is horrible
<apparle> yofel: from gaming point of view
<apparle> yofel: and performace of kwin
<shadeslayer> ouch
<apparle> shadeslayer: but you don't know when they will drop support for the new cards
<apparle> yofel: what
<yofel> well, kwin performance will probably be better, but somehow that is hard to measure
<apparle> yofel: right now when I close a window, its entry in the taskbar/manager takes 3-4 secs to disappear
<yofel> o.O
<apparle> yofel: and worst, in natty there is supposedly a new driver. Screen goes black if I enable kwin and if I don't then every alternate line is corrupted
<shadeslayer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-1/Natty
<shadeslayer> oooh
<apparle> yofel: that's why I thought I would buy a nvidia
<yofel> apparle: that's an ATI card?
<yofel> I do remember someone in +1 telling the same
<apparle> yofel: onboard gpu Xpress Radeon 200
<yofel> ah
<apparle> yofel: btw can you direct me to the right person to get this fixed before natty releases
<yofel> yeah, the open source drivers work odd from what I hear - and IIRC ati doesn't give fglrx support long for the xpress cards
<apparle> yofel: mine was 3 years old when they dropped support
<yofel> apparle: no idea, if you have a bug filed you can probably ask in #ubuntu-x if you need to add anything more
<yofel> apparle: yeah, that sounds like what I hear usually as timeframe
<apparle> yofel: 3 years is unfair.... normally people don't change their computers so fast
<yofel> nouveau (open source nvidia driver) isn't really great either - but works well considering it's done by reverse engeneering and nvidia does give proper support for it's cards
<apparle> shadeslayer: why are you thinking of a mac
<yofel> apparle: agreed, but the cards are supposed to be supported by the open source driver - if that doesn't work then I don't know
<shadeslayer> apparle: unibody aluminium, great build quality, great specs, ( thunderbolt ? :P )
<apparle> shadeslayer:  what use is thunderbolt if you don't have devices
<apparle> shadeslayer: why not alienware
<shadeslayer> apparle: not right now there are no devices, they will come soonish
<shadeslayer> apparle: i'm not buying a dell again
<shadeslayer> i have a XPS right now
<shadeslayer> and it's supposed to be a high end system
<apparle> shadeslayer: be practical, in india it will take enough time for these devices to become affordable and useful
<yofel> macbooks sure are nice, but I usually only hear issues with the hardware support all the time - so I'm not going to bother. Thinkpads cost the same and work fine with equal specs
<apparle> shadeslayer: don't compare alienware with xps, that is a altogether different class
<shadeslayer> yofel: alot of the developers had macbooks at UDS, so i guess they can be made to work
<shadeslayer> someone even did a post on it
<shadeslayer> apparle: seeing how Dell has taken over Alienware.... i don't trust them
<yofel> ok, then we just have a lot of macbook users I guess ^^
<apparle> yofel: +1 about hardware issues
<shadeslayer> it's going to be a close call
<shadeslayer> Thinkpad or MBP
<zkriesse> Oi, you guys got a Kubuntu wiki channel?
<yofel> I do wonder if that magic trackpad would work with my non-apple desktop though ^^
<yofel> that it uses bluetooth is probably not a good start
<shadeslayer> zkriesse: talk to DarkwingDuck in #kubuntu-devel
<zkriesse> shadeslayer: Heh, he's the one who recruited me
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> zkriesse: welcome!!!
<zkriesse> I'm a wiki guru which is why he grabbed me
<shadeslayer> zkriesse: i know :)
<shadeslayer> i'm on #ubuntu-youth remember :P
<zkriesse> :D
<apparle> what all did I miss
<apparle> what is going on with kubuntu wiki, are we making one because I don't remember ever seeing a kubuntu wiki other than blueprint for next versions
<Tm_T> apparle: Kubuntu wiki is Ubuntu wiki
<apparle> why does microblogging save only 25 messages. I set the timeline size to 100 msgs
<Guest44569> hi
<ubuntu_> hello
<Guest44569> i am looking for some info on progranmmming
<ubuntu_> nike /IELTS
<Guest44569> I want to learn how to make simple widgets for KDE, is there a IDE, that has some simple built in examples i can play with?
<yofel> Guest44569: there is KDevelop - as for the examples you can look at the existing widgets, not built in though
<Guest44569> hi yofel is Kdevelope good for a newb, i played around with c++ a while back nothing more than simple funcitions?
<ubuntu_> nik iELTS
<yofel> ubuntu_: what are you trying to do?
<yofel> Guest44569: depends, using an IDE does help at the beginning - you can look at http://techbase.kde.org/Developmenttoo
<yofel> make that http://techbase.kde.org/Development
<ubuntu_> iam try to change my nik name
<yofel> ubuntu_: /nick iELTS
<IELTS> ok thanks for help yofel
<coz_> hey guys... in netbook,, is there a way to prevent windows from always opening maximized?
<Alonea> any recommendations for a OneNote replacement?
<Alonea> or will OneNote work with WINE? didn't see 2010 listed. only 2007
<shadeslayer> never used OneNote but it sounds like tomboy
<Alonea> will take a look at it
<coz_> Ihave to admit onenote is pretty cool  but havent tried with wine
<markit> hi, I've updated 10.10 to kde 4.6.1, but when I put the mouse cursor on the leftomost upper part of the screen, the open windows programs are shown, but clicking on them does not select them, and I've no way to go back to normal scree. Is a bug/regression or am I doing something wrong?
<markit> (I've to ctrl+alt+sysreq + K to kill X)
<miri> hey guys i have a rom file to flash my bios, is there a gui tool like winflash to flash a .rom filer to bios via ubuntu ?
<coz_> miri,  ooo depends on the mother board manufacturer...check on its site to see if they have one or google ubuntu flash bios gui  frontend
<miri> eeepc - 1005ha
<coz_> miri,   ok check on Asus  web site
<miri> how do i change a user?
<dthacker> Run put on 2 weeks worth of updates on 10.10.    Killed flash,  again.
<miri> from miro to apogee
<dthacker> miri: do you mean change the user name?
<miri> yes
<miri> im on ubuntu
<miri> for some reason my password isnt accepted
<miri> when I try to install FLashROM
<dthacker> miri: ubuntu or kubuntu
<miri> ubuntu
<dthacker> please try the #ubuntu channel
<miri> ok
<dthacker> problem:  after upgrade, firefox will not play flash, says plugins are missing.  offers to install.   I accept offer.  says they are already installed.   Uninstall package?
<dthacker> rebooting after re-installing extras....
<dthacker> I will now attempt to play a ........(gasp) youtube video!   drum roll please!
<dthacker> fail
<coz_> dthacker, was this a system version upgrade?  10.04  to 10.10 maybe?
<dthacker> coz_: nope, just 2 weeks worth of updates.   Been on 10.10 since January
<dthacker> threw gnash on, that seems to work.
<soboku> anyone having mouse troubles with natty Alpha 3 I can't seem to get the mouse to be able to move any windows or resize them.
<gartuz> hola
<toby> hello all
<toby> very new to linux and in particular kubuntu. trying to get wine  to work and i cant seem to get it to work any ideas?
<james147> toby: what application and version of wine? not all applications work with wine...
<toby> well i was trying to install magic workstation a program used to play magic the gathering idk what wine version i suppose the latest one from the website
<toby> idk if it is installed correctly
<james147> toby: you supose? ^^ how did you insatll it, and what actual version ("wine --version" sould tell you)
<toby> i downloaded the file off the website and ran it
<james147> toby: which file?
<toby> let me look
<toby> 1.3 i think
<toby> taking a look at this kpakageit tool
<toby> should i use this to install wine?
<toby> http://www.magicworkstation.com/downloads.php
<toby> that is the file i would like to install on my system
<james147> toby: you should install wine from the kpackagekit... adding the wines ppa first
<james147> toby: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb << but use kpackagekit instead of software sources
<toby> how will i know if a program is able to run in wine?
<james147> toby: this might also be of help: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=5661
<toby> i guess i dont understand that.... i right clicked you link and pasted to browser..... got a bunch of gibberish
<james147> toby: ^^ make sure it copyed right
<toby> never mind i guess copy and paste works better then open link in browser
<james147> or go to http://appdb.winehq.org/  and search for magic workshop
<toby> so when i click on the windows install file i see a little wine glass jumping up and down then i goes away
<toby> it
<toby> did i do something wrong is there a better way?
<evdvelde> hi all, i have been trying to burn a cd in k3b for ages now, without luck. I find all sorts of messagesonline about a buggy wodim and using other tools, but cdrskin fails too, how to fix this?
#kubuntu 2011-03-06
<FloridaGuy> have a hp media center  tv tunner card. has a FM tunner on the tv tunner..can record tv shows...whats a good tv tunner package for that setup
<apparle> yofel: ping
<Alonea> ok, ran into first issue. My internal mic doesn't seem to be working. I checked alsa mixer and I turned the mic boost up, I don't see a regular mic
<Alonea> and my usb headset doesn't work either
<Alonea> ok, I have internal audo analog stereo under capture devices
<Guest6001> Hi, I'm not sure how this is supposed to work, but I have a problem with my kubuntu desktop and was wondering if anyone hre could give me some advice ...
<arrrghhh> !ask | Guest6001
<ubottu> Guest6001: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest6001> I somehow lost the main menu button, or whatever it is called, the little KDE icon which is similar to the windows start menu button
<Guest6001> ok, sorry
<arrrghhh> Guest6001: do you still have the bottom bar?
<arrrghhh> readd the widget
<Guest6001> yes, I have the bottom bar, which widget is that?
<arrrghhh> uhhhh
<arrrghhh> think it'd be pretty obvious but the Application Launcher?
<arrrghhh> looks like a giant K with a gear behind it?
<arrrghhh> blue?
<jaime> hi, why does the kubuntu d/l website say 32bit is recommended? any glaring problems with the 64bit edition?
<Guest6001> but how do I get it back in the bottem left corner in the bottom bar?
<arrrghhh> drag it?
<nata> jaime: to aviod some people download 64bit to his 32bit computer
<Guest6001> sorry, but how? if I click that thing, it opens a popup menu
<jaime> nata: i am one of 'those' people ;) i thought there are technical reasons. myself am running another 64bit distro with no problems worth metioning
<nata> Guest6001: right click panel/panels options/panel settings/then move your button to left
<rww> jaime: feel free to ignore that "recommendation", then.
<Guest6001> ok, thanks, that worked
<jaime> jaime: meh, i am nnot one of 'those' people, but sometimes i make typing errors :D thanks anyway, gnighty
 * rww wishes Canonical would change it to a sentence along the lines of "(if you don't know which you need, get 32-bit)"
<Guest6001> do you have any idea what I did wrong that would make it disappear in the first place?
<nata> jaime: haha..you is that people. but now stil have a little bit software dont have 64bit version. future will be
<jaime> nata: i'm assuming the 64' is a multilib system?
<arrrghhh> Guest6001: rigth click happy?
<arrrghhh> you can remove the widget
<arrrghhh> the menubars are very customizable.
<Guest6001> yes, I kind of stumbled upon that on, I guess
<nata> Guest6001: lock the wigget to avoid further change of  panel
<Guest6001> and the difference between panel and widget is unclear to me
<Guest6001> ok, I did that, thanks
<arrrghhh> Guest6001: panel is the bar
<arrrghhh> widget are things that go on the bar
<arrrghhh> widgets can also be free-floating
<nata> jaime: for my recommendation, your 64bit system can install more 'ia32' in kpackagekit or synaptic for better support to those 32 software
<arrrghhh> i have a maddening issue.  i have no shutdown or restart button, how can that be?
<Guest6001> ok, so a panel is basically blank?
<arrrghhh> Guest6001: if you add a new one, yes.
<arrrghhh> the default panel comes with some things on it
<Guest6001> off course, otherwise simple folk (like me) would not be able to use the desktop
<jaime> nata: aka multilib. thx alot
<nata> arrrghhh: are you using kubuntu?
<arrrghhh> nata: yes, 10.10
<arrrghhh> Guest6001: yes..
<arrrghhh> nata: just tried adding the 'leave' widget, and when i hit the power button the only option i get is logout :/
<Guest6001> thank you
<arrrghhh> Guest6001: np.  might want to create a nickname too ;)
<nata> arrrghhh: very trouble. i think you have problem in right for shutdown the computer
<arrrghhh> nata: i just do sudo shutdown -h now or -r now
<arrrghhh> but that's not a very good solution.
<arrrghhh> nata: not sure what you mean by that either.  i saw this on my liveUSB install of regular vanilla ubuntu as well.  didn't happen on ubuntu booting from the hdd tho
<arrrghhh> pyromax: when you find one that hasn't been taken, register it!
<nata> arrrghhh: wait ya, I'm finding a posible solution for you
<arrrghhh> nata: okie.
<pyromax> how do I do that, as I said when I typed my first message: I have never done this before?
<arrrghhh> pyromax: is this nick not taken?
<arrrghhh> i think if you msg nickserv he'll tell you
<arrrghhh> pyromax: sorry /msg nickserv help
<pyromax> hmm, nothing seems to happen when I type that, is that because I use Opera for this?
<arrrghhh> what?
<arrrghhh> if you're on IRC it should work.
<arrrghhh> i use konversation.
<nata> arrrghhh: check your system settings/login screen/shutdown tab. at local the should be 'everybody'. at halt there is '/sbin/halt'. at reboot there is '/sbin/reboot'. check and see
<arrrghhh> yup
<arrrghhh> all of those things match nata
<nata> arrrghhh: ...
<nata> hehe
<arrrghhh> ?
<arrrghhh> i don't get why this isn't working out of the box.
<arrrghhh> i had ubuntu 10.10 installed for a long time
<arrrghhh> then installed kubuntu-desktop
<arrrghhh> something else i'm missing?
<arrrghhh> hrm
<arrrghhh> i think gdm is still the login screen
<arrrghhh> could that be the problem?
<FloodBotK2> arrrghhh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arrrghhh> oops.  sorry FloodBotK2 :P
<elvingsoto> helo
<pyromax> ehlo
<jaime> i want to make a bootable usb-stick from the cd with unetbootin. the web docu says it must be 2GB or bigger. my stick is 1GB and i see no reason why the cd version it wouldn't fit?
<arrrghhh> jaime: i think that's if you want some persistent storage, but i could be wrong.
<jaime> does it uncompress a squashfs or something?
<arrrghhh> IE some space to put user data on.
<nata> arrrghhh: tell you some. before that my default kubuntu install gnome desktop, gnome also have shutdown button. that time i think is configuration problem :)
<elvingsoto> i want to conect to the nasa satelite, to watch my house
<arrrghhh> elvingsoto: lol
<arrrghhh> nata: eh?
<jaime> arrrghhh: makes sense, i won't need storage. but 300mb should suffice anyway
<arrrghhh> should i try GDM?
<pyromax> you think your house it going to run offf?
<arrrghhh> er
<arrrghhh> kdm
<FloodBotK2> arrrghhh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arrrghhh> damnit, i keep using enter as punctuation.  bad internet habit :/
<elvingsoto> alguie habla espanol
<arrrghhh> !es | elvingsoto
<ubottu> elvingsoto: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nata> arrrghhh: better use back kdm
<arrrghhh> nata: is that in system settings?  i don't remember where that's set.
<pyromax> arrrghhh: you are missing the shutdown and restart option in the "leave" part of the application widget?
<elvingsoto> ohh i only can speak englis here, why
<nata> arrrghhh: that time i'm create new user to solve this problem...
<arrrghhh> elvingsoto: because we all speak english.  if you want to speak spanish, join #ubuntu-es
<arrrghhh> nata: bleh.
<elvingsoto> okey
<nata> arrrghhh: maybe you could try more setting in system setting/user management/modify.../click admisnister for system
<jaime> arrrghhh: just to confirm, 714M used, 249M free. maybe the native usb-ifier does something different than unetbootin. or maybe it's just the common state of ubuntu docu...
<arrrghhh> jaime: not sure TBH.  1gb flash drive?  is that from 2001?  :P
<arrrghhh> all mine are 4gb... so it's never been a problem.  sorry!
<elvingsoto> thankyou
<jaime> arrrghhh: around there
<zy> my sound intermittenly skips regardlesss in amarok and dragonplayer, any suggestions on how to solve this?
<arrrghhh> heh
<elvingsoto> i want to go to the ubuntu to kubuntu in my pc
<pyromax> I had that sound problem once, it turned out to be a faulty power plug, but I suppose it's not that simple this time? (wriggling it around temporarlily solved the problem)
<arrrghhh> elvingsoto: install kubuntu-desktop
<nata> elvingsoto: isit you click add document in '++mb' so your usb drive not enough space.
<elvingsoto> is all
<elvingsoto> i did
<arrrghhh> elvingsoto: it's a meta-package, so there will be many, many packages to install.
<zy> pyromax: don't think so.. it works fine on win7.
<elvingsoto> and full kde
<pyromax> zy: then I simply do not know, sorry
<zy> pyromax: and since it affects multiple programs, i think maybe it has to do with phonon or the hardware
<zy> pyromax: nvm thanks
<arrrghhh> zy: did you see if there were any hardware drivers?
<pyromax> zy: if it was a hardware problem, wouldn't it also register in win7 ?
<arrrghhh> yea, but ubuntu perhaps doesn't support his sound card correctly, or there's some proprietary drivers that cannot be included in ubuntu.
<PSWZ-ZhangY> Hi, who can help me report a bug, please? The installer crashed when I was in the configuring partition step, setting the mounting point of a ext4 partition. I was using kubuntu 10.10 installer, amd64, after the installer crashed, the computer get into the desktop, like " try kubuntu without any change"
<PSWZ-ZhangY> Thanks!!
<pyromax> ok, then: what arrrghhh says: hardware drives?
<zy> arrrghhh: yep it detects it correctly
<elvingsoto> and how abou kde full?
<arrrghhh> elvingsoto: i don't know what you mean.
<elvingsoto> okey
<elvingsoto> full kde
<arrrghhh> kubuntu is "full kde"
<zy> pyromax: what i meant its problem with hardware drivers or something
<PSWZ-ZhangY> Hi, who can help me report a bug, please? The installer crashed when I was in the configuring partition step, setting the mounting point of a ext4 partition. I was using kubuntu 10.10 installer, amd64, after the installer crashed, the computer get into the desktop, like " try kubuntu without any change", Thanks!!
<arrrghhh> PSWZ-ZhangY: can't you try to reinstall?
<arrrghhh> doesn't sound bug tracker worthy, no offense - unless you have extensive logs.
<PSWZ-ZhangY> yes, I tried, but it crashed again~~
<pyromax> PSWZ-ZhangY: is the dvd/cd-image ok?
<PSWZ-ZhangY> the installer crashes "not everytime"
<PSWZ-ZhangY> yes , the cd is ok, i ran the check media utility
<arrrghhh> i wonder if the disk is messed up
<arrrghhh> PSWZ-ZhangY: odd indeed.  have you tried formatting manually ?
<PSWZ-ZhangY> formatting the partition?
<arrrghhh> yes, what else?
<claydoh> PSWZ-ZhangY: also try burning at a slower speed, it often helps
<arrrghhh> the hard disk in question.
<claydoh> and !md5sum
<arrrghhh> heh needs to start with that claydoh
<arrrghhh> !md5sum | PSWZ-ZhangY
<ubottu> PSWZ-ZhangY: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<PSWZ-ZhangY> i didn't format the partition, because I have a lot of things in it ~
<arrrghhh> PSWZ-ZhangY: wha?
<arrrghhh> you have to format the partition.
<PSWZ-ZhangY> ok~ I promise the cd is ok
<arrrghhh> backup everything
<PSWZ-ZhangY> o~
<claydoh> PSWZ-ZhangY: unless you want to try !wubi , but yes you will have to make space and create a partiton for the OS otherwise
<arrrghhh> lol claydoh
<PSWZ-ZhangY> but i can mount it and go through the installer the same way(no formatting) when installing ubuntu 10.10
<arrrghhh> dunno
<arrrghhh> i ALWAYS format.
<pyromax> PSWZ-ZhangY: that's like a live-cd?
<pyromax> that's not really installing, is it?
<arrrghhh> well
<arrrghhh> you can install it from the livecd
<PSWZ-ZhangY> no~ sorry for my expressing~
<arrrghhh> ...?
<pyromax> no problem, I guess English is not your first language ( or second)?
<PSWZ-ZhangY> i mean the installer crashed and get to the kde desktop, like choosing "try kubuntu..." directly
<pyromax> ok, I'm no expert here, but the important part is the message during the crash ...
<PSWZ-ZhangY> i just wanted to say the installer doesn,t stuck there, or cause a system error, maybe the live-cd knows the installer died, and step forward to the desktop~
<PSWZ-ZhangY> thank you pyromas~
<claydoh> PSWZ-ZhangY: yes, the cd will go directly to a desktop if the installer quits, crashes, or is cancelled
<claydoh> but the basic steps (amd  the easiest) is to verify the md5sum, as well as trying to burn a new disk at a slower speed
<PSWZ-ZhangY> the installer crashes with no output or message in my Situation
<PSWZ-ZhangY> i think the cd is ok, i verified the md5, and  run the check media option after boot using it
<arrrghhh> PSWZ-ZhangY: since you're not formatting, i'm just going to blame it on that.
<arrrghhh> i'm pretty sure at a minimum you have to format /
<arrrghhh> if you have /home on a different mount point, then you don't have to format that partition.
<PSWZ-ZhangY> arrrghhh: yes i formated root
<arrrghhh> ...you said you didn't format.
<PSWZ-ZhangY> oh, sorry!
<PSWZ-ZhangY> i said i didn't formatted the ext4 partition, but this partition is not the root partition
<PSWZ-ZhangY> i wanted to mount it under /home~
<arrrghhh> k i thought i was following you
<arrrghhh> but now i'm not.
<pyromax> can you install while ignoring the ext4 partition? (you can always mount it later on)
<arrrghhh> +1
<PSWZ-ZhangY> pyromax: yes, and i mounted later on by editing the fstab
<PSWZ-ZhangY> pyromax: yes, and i mounted it later on by editing the fstab
<arrrghhh> so i'm confused.  it's installed?
<pyromax> so, what is the problem?
<PSWZ-ZhangY> yes I have  successfully installed kubuntu
<PSWZ-ZhangY> but ~~~~~~ i just want to report this bug
<arrrghhh> so... i don't see a problem.
<arrrghhh> PSWZ-ZhangY: without logs, bug reporting is kinda useless.
<arrrghhh> i'd say your bug is not bugtracker worthy if it's working.
<PSWZ-ZhangY> oh, i know
<PSWZ-ZhangY> sorry to have wasted your time~
<PSWZ-ZhangY> thank you~
<arrrghhh> np
<pyromax> it was entertaining
<pyromax> up to a point ...
<arrrghhh> meh
<arrrghhh> i'm still pissed i don't have a shutdown or restart option.
<arrrghhh> maddening.
<pyromax> yeah, i had that once, but that was when I started KDE from the command line
<arrrghhh> don't really have time to deal with it now tho.  i bumped a thread from others with the same issue, hopefully someone chimes in...
<arrrghhh> pyromax: lol
<arrrghhh> definitely not doing that :P
<PSWZ-ZhangY> you can change your dm to kdm
<pyromax> and for the life of me, I cannot remember what I did to fix it ...
<PSWZ-ZhangY> and you will have shut down and restart
<pyromax> yeah, it's something like that
<kanazky> hey
<kanazky> I am looking for some help
<pyromax> aren't we all?
<kanazky> haha
<kanazky> guess so
<kanazky> no one online helping?
<kanazky> does kmix use pulseaudio or alsa?
<pyromax> I have absolutely no idea
<Todd200> Hello
<pyromax> ehlo
 * Todd200 has a problem 
<Todd200> Are you knowledgeable enough to help?
<pyromax> i'm not
<Todd200> Or just a random user?
<Todd200> Ah, k
<pyromax> anyone else around?
<pyromax> and it depends a bit on your problem, does it not?
<Todd200> I'm getting a weird screen Insted of kubuntu on boot
<claydoh> kanazky: kmix uses pulseaudio, or whatever the system uses  - if you removed pulse  and used alsa, i believe it will use that
<pyromax> what? like a grub screen?
<claydoh> kanazky: but kde's pulseaudio integration is still new, I suggest trying out pavucontrol to adjust things
<Todd200> Like lines of static
<pyromax> Todd200: so your display driver is f**ked?
<Todd200> But I get a mouse that can move
<Todd200> And windows 7 works fine
<Todd200> Mouse on top of lines of static, it happened once to me in virtual box too
<pyromax> yeah, well, windows 7 uses different driver than (k)ununtu, right?
<Todd200> Probably, but then it shouldn't have issues in virtualbox
<Todd200> ATI graphics card, 1gb video memory
<pyromax> well, i'm not sure about that, since I have never used virtualbox
<pyromax> the questions that spring to mind are: how does virtualbox handle graphics for different os-s
<pyromax> and more importantly (i forgot): did it work in the first place?
<claydoh> virtualbox uses a virtual video card, if that make sense
<Todd200> claydoh: yeah, it emulates everything
<pyromax> so, then the question remains: which update from kubuntu f***ed up your graphics, am I right?
<Todd200> Nope
<Todd200> After wubi, I couldn't ever boot into it
<kanazky_> how do I force 5.1 playback in Kubuntu 10.10 using HDMI output ???
<pyromax> oh, i'm sorry: I have absolutely no experience with wubi
<pyromax> with wubi you start with windows and then try a real OS, right?
<Todd200> Yep, it downloads the files and adds to windows boot menu
<Todd200> No grub
<Daskreech> pyromax: it installs inside of Windows as if it was an application
<Todd200> Then you boot into it from the boot menu to finish the install
<claydoh> wubi installs *buntu to a file system inside of windows, and modified the nt bootloader to boot to it
<Daskreech> Then runs as a command that asks Windows to kill itself and hand over to linux
<claydoh> never used it myself, havent used windows in a bout a decade at home
<kanazky_> anyway to force 5.1 playback when outputing to hdmi?
<Daskreech> Works nicely if you can deal with the fact that the entire filesystem is a single blob file inside a NTFS formatted filesystem
<kanazky_> or heh is Kubuntu use pulseaudio or alsa by default?
<pyromax> sounds like a terrible solution
<claydoh> kanazky_: pulseaudio
<kanazky_> ty
<kanazky_> I dont have the Daemon.conf
<kanazky_> file tho
<Todd200> I'd do it the "real" way with partitions, but hp is stupid and the computer comes with 4 already
<kanazky_> or default.pa
<pyromax> I agree: hp is stupid
<kanazky_> Where do I find my Default.pa file for pulse audio?
<Todd200> Their hardware is good though,
 * Todd200 loves his DV7 with intel i7
<pyromax> yeah, well, their people management skills are (far) below par
<Todd200> I agree, but they are better than Dell
<veluxes> hi i have a terratec aureon universe 7.1 and i am using the envy24 driver for it, i used to have several outputdevices in phonon but now i only got stereo output.does anybody know how i can get my devices back?
<Todd200> It might be the 64bit OS
<pyromax> I have no experience with Dell, so I cannot be a judge to that, but let's stop this pointless discussion, it's not going to help anyone
<Todd200> A 32 bit OS will still run on a 64bit system right?
<pyromax> that depends on the OS, doesn't it?
<Todd200> Kubuntu
<Todd200> Join #Linux
<Todd200> Crap
<pyromax> what? right now? I'll have to eat some beans first...
<Todd200> Lol. Forgot my /
<rww> Todd200: yes, 32-bit Kubuntu will run on an x86_64 system.
<Todd200> Thanks rww, any way to make wubi download the 32 bit one instead of 64?
<zkriesse> It should ask you wish version
<rww> Todd200: "Yes, either pre-download the appropriate 32 bit ISO manually and place it in the same folder as Wubi.exe or start Wubi with the "--32bit" argument." -- wubi's FAQ
<rww> zkriesse: it asks which flavor to download, doesn't ask which architecture.
<zkriesse> Argh
<Todd200> Kubuntu's UI kind of reminds me of OSX
<Todd200> rww: thanks!
<somekool> some people think Kubuntu should have a different name
<zkriesse> Ot
<Daskreech> somekool: edit the issue file
<gabriel__> Hello?
<christopher__> hello
<gabriel__> I got a weird problem I can't seem to fix..
<christopher__> whats the problem?
<gabriel__> When I first load Kubuntu, the screen before the splash screen that usually says Kubuntu with the four flashing dots is completely messed up
<gabriel__> It says Kubuntu but not in the nice looking font it used to and the dots are ugly looking squares
<gabriel__> and there's a bunch of text randomly scattered around the screen
<gabriel__> then loads kubuntu perfectly fine as usual.
<gabriel__> What can I do?
<gabriel__> Does anyone know how to fix the Kubuntu loading screen before the splash screen?
<sri13> hi , where can i find libclucene-core package ?
<XamDM> how can i make a wlan-connection start bevor a user is loged on ???
<catalin> hello
<bajk-tragbar> hey, so is there finally a way of forcing the network manager plasmoid to do what I want?
<valorie> what do you want it to do?
<valorie> it doesn't cook my dinner.....
<zy> why does rekonq recognise my side mouse button but vanilla konq does not? is there a way to map it in konq?
<CngZ> Hello, I search a fingerprint recognition software, do you know another one than fprint ?
<computerillitera> hi everyone
<shadeslayer> computerillitera: hi
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<computerillitera> hi
<principal10> hi
<surex_> hi
<principal10> who talk spanish
<principal10> ?
<angelo__> ciao a tutti
<principal10> all have kubuntu
<principal10> ?
<principal10> wh know how mount domain
<principal10> ?
<evdvelde> hi all, who is able to burn CDRW disks now with Maverick? which tool are you using? I tried wodim, cdrskin and all kind of frontends without success (all SCSI failures in the middle of burning process)
<principal10> hi
<principal10> evdvelde
<evdvelde> hi principal10 :)
<principal10> this is ur so
<principal10> ?
<principal10> or machine virtual
<evdvelde> nothing virtual about it
<principal10> um
<principal10> i having problems
<principal10> xD
<evdvelde> what is your problem?
<principal10> i dont know how mount a domain in jubuntu
<principal10> kubuntu
<principal10> u know?
<evdvelde> principal10: what kind of domain?
<principal10> mmm
<principal10> for administry usuary
<principal10> and give access to domain
<evdvelde> dont know sry
<principal10> np
<principal10> ty
<principal10> im working in a virtual
<amichair> is the ubuntu keyserver down?
<BluesKaj> amichair, do you mean the launchpad repos?
<principal10> repositoris
<principal10> amichair
<principal10> u too isntall kubuntu
<principal10> ?
<principal10> for cant ubntu
<principal10> ?
<FloodBotK2> principal10: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadeslayer> principal10: could you please ask your question in one single line ? :)
<amichair> BluesKaj: keyserver.ubuntu.com ... keyserver timed out
<BluesKaj> !es | principal10
<ubottu> principal10: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<principal10> xD
<principal10> ty
<BluesKaj> amichair, where did you get that ppa , in relation to which app oe apps?
<BluesKaj> or
<amichair> BluesKaj: wiki.ubuntu.com/LibreOffice
<amichair> ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<amichair> been getting the error for a few hours now (several attempts)
<BluesKaj> amichair, ok , some repos , especially specialty types have had a few probs online the last few days , if it doesn't clearup soon you can get help at  #documentfoundation
<x_puma_x> hey. is there a way to get the netbook-plasma when booting kubuntu inside a virtualbox?
<x_puma_x> ...from a live-cd
<amichair> BluesKaj: ok, thanks
<piquadrat> Hi! Are there any packages for KDE PIM 4.6 floating around?
<c2tarun> how can I change the default address used by pastebinit?
<BluesKaj>  piquadrat http://sourceforge.net/projects/kdepimpi/
<fabio_> ciao a tutti
<fabio_> ma avete tutti linux
<c2tarun> how can I change the default address used by pastebinit?
<yofel> c2tarun: you can't, it's hardcoded. Best you make yourself a bash alias for pastebinig -b <url>
<yofel> c2tarun: well, you can, by editing /usr/bin/pastebinit - it's python
<c2tarun> yofel: I'll go for alias :) its easy
<fabio_> chat italian
<kyodai> how to add pon dsl-provider in autostart ?
<kyodai> with some script or something?
<Peace-> kyodai: kppp?
<kyodai> need dsl connection
<kyodai> if can happen how to make one?
<Peace-> kyodai: dsl ?
<kyodai> dsl connection
<Peace-> kyodai: you have a router?
<Peace-> or what?
<Peace-> kyodai: i dunno man here i have the network manager
<Peace-> and it do it
<Peace-> does
<kyodai> well i dont have it
<kyodai> how to download it
<Peace-> kyodai:  lsb_release -a
<Peace-> into konsole
<kyodai> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<kyodai> Description:    Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<kyodai> Release:        10.04
<kyodai> had gnome
<Peace-> ...
<Peace-> kyodai: here is for kde
<kyodai> now i have jde
<kyodai> kde *
<Peace-> so kde has the network manager...
<kyodai> i cant find it
<Peace-> kyodai: you are blind http://wstaw.org/m/2011/03/06/plasma-desktopbE1458.jpg
<BluesKaj> kyodai, how is your compuetr connected to the internet?
<kyodai> <kyodai> need dsl connection
<kyodai> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DSL
<kyodai> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broadband_Internet_access
<BluesKaj> yes kyodai, we know what dsl connection is ,the question is , are you using a modem or a router with your dsl connection ?
<kyodai> router
<BluesKaj> ok is it wired /ethernet or wifi/wlan0, kyodai ?
<kyodai> ethernet
<kyodai> i didnt had knetworkmanager
<kyodai> i will try to install it now
<BluesKaj> kyodai, ok now you should have knetwork manager installed , if you have no active internet connection then you'll have to use the live-cd to install the knetworkmanager
<kyodai> problem is
<kyodai> that i havw ubuntu
<kyodai> live cs
<kyodai> cd
<kyodai> not kubuntu
<kyodai> i upgraded to kubuntu
<kyodai> now i dont have the knetwork
<kyodai> and i cant find it how to install it
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :S
<Peace-> kyodai: if you have a router with ethernet
<Peace-> kyodai: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Peace-> should do the work
<Peace-> without interface
<FloodBotK2> Peace-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> gnome network manager will work , kyodai , or run,  sudo dhclient,  in the terminal
 * BluesKaj wonders if he managed to connect
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i can't understand why people that switched to kde can't do the same things they did in gnome
<Peace-> bah
<BluesKaj> Peace-, they can, they just don't think they can and besides gnome is having it's own problems right now that aren't related to applications , mostly graphical and unity desktop stuff
<Peace-> BluesKaj: have you tried unity ?
<BluesKaj> Peace-, i think the biggest problem lately with some ppl is the language barrier , making non native english speakers understand me
<Peace-> BluesKaj: mm maybe :D
<BluesKaj> yes, unity is ok , not my cup of tea so to speak , buggy tho , and unreliable
<BluesKaj> ok = nice graphics etc
<Peace-> you don't think is something like activities on kde?
<Peace-> it is
<Peace-> or the search and lauch plasma ?
<BluesKaj> unity takes up the whole desktop , too many layers
<BluesKaj> I prefer the plasma approach
<Peace-> i hvae to test kde-mobile
<Peace-> have
<BluesKaj> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> hmm, it doesn't tell how to pastebinit lines of text
<apparle> BluesKaj: it tells how to do it
<timo__> Good day, can anyone help me finding out why i have no sound after upgrade to maverick?
<apparle> timo__: start from the basic things like whether mute is set to complicated things like alsa driver is loaded
<Thinkerer68> timo__: See item #6 <http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3099811.0>
<apparle> why does microblogging save only 25 messages. I set the timeline size to 100 msgs
<Thinkerer68> timo__: and let me know if you have success?
<timo__> thanks for the hint i'll check it out.
<Thinkerer68> I lost sound after my upgrade too  :P
<BluesKaj> apparle, I tried the command with text : " a line of text pasted from a textfile" and I got a "can't read past the first word message
<timo__> okay, the soundcard drivers are loaded (aplay -l shows me stuff)
<BluesKaj> I think pastebinit is only a link that neds a filepath and a pastebinit url , apparle
<timo__> and the channels seem not to be muted in kmix or pavucontrol, as far as i can see.
<apparle> timo__: see if they are in alsamixer
<BluesKaj> pastebinit won't really paste anything it just creates a link , IMO
<apparle> timo__: or if some wrong channel is muted
<apparle> BluesKaj: I'm trying it
<apparle> BluesKaj: here it worked well
<timo__> the bars are full, how can i check if it's muted (there would be an M or something, right?)
<Thinkerer68> timo__: You got farther than me. My device is not shown by "aplay -l" even after I use "modprobe"  :(
<BluesKaj> Thinkerer68, do you have pulseaudio installed ? if so you may need to configure it
<BluesKaj> apparle, show me
<Thinkerer68> BluesKaj: I have no idea actually.
<apparle> BluesKaj: echo "loads of data" | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com gave me this link http://paste.ubuntu.com/576519/
<BluesKaj> give me the command you used , apparle
<apparle> I just gave you
<apparle> echo "loads of data" | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<apparle> BluesKaj: ^
<timo__> Thinkerer68 Yeah, it just worked out of the box, except i hear nothing ;-)
<BluesKaj> no apparle that's not what I mean ...try to pastebinit a line of text by itself , not a filepath or alink
<Thinkerer68> I have too many things going on to troubleshoot my problem now. :(
<apparle> BluesKaj: I don't get what you are saying. What command are you using
<BluesKaj> where did you get the instruction toi use the echo command, I didn't see it anywhere in the manual, apparle
<BluesKaj> this is what I mean by poorly written manuals ...they won't sight an example
<apparle> BluesKaj: pastebinit will paste whatever data is passed via the pipe. I just used echo so that it will echo the same data
<apparle> BluesKaj: you know the usage of | in terminal?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> I tried tha previously and it kept erroring out
 * BluesKaj checks to see if pastebinit is even installed anymore
<apparle> BluesKaj: so if you want to pastebinit a file then use "cat <filename> | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com"
<apparle> why does microblogging save only 25 messages. I set the timeline size to 100 msgs
<BluesKaj> apparle, maybe there's limit to each message size
<timo__> cool, i could get my sound back by removing pulseaudio
<timo__> i thought that was the default in 10.10, how come it works if i remove it?
<apparle> timo__: but pulseaudio will always be default, so why don't you locate the problem or file a bug etc
<BluesKaj> timo__, sound will work with pulseaudio, but the pulseaudio app itself needs to be configured to work properly , in most cases it's apita to deal with so it's just easier to remove it
<timo__> apparle: i'll investigate further for sure, but i dont really know whats going on with pulseaudio, it should work together with alsa right?
<apparle> timo__: it should, but as you can see it is not that simple, so lets bear it and fix it
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio is useless to me , useful to some depending on their soundcards
<apparle> although if someone here could shed some light on why there is pulse audio at all
<BluesKaj> apparle, I think it's useful for dedicted pci soundcards ..to me it's just another later of useless processing that causes distortion
<apparle> I found this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Pulseaudio-diagram.svg
<apparle> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/00/Pulseaudio-diagram.svg
<timo__> when i "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" it wont install pulseaudio, is that a dependency missing maybe? or isnt kubuntu-desktop the main package?
<apparle> timo__: just install it directly
<timo__> apparle: yep i did. sound is gone again. can you tell me how i can configure pulseadio? using pavucontrol?
<apparle> timo__: seriously, no idea. here it works out of box
<BluesKaj> timo__, if pulseaudio doesn't help your audio setup work , then you're probly better off without it.
<timo__> I made it work now, i had to select the right device in pavucontrol (did not work before i reinstalled it)
<markit> hi, updated 10.10 to kde 4.6.1, now with effects enabled if I put the cursor on the upper left of the screen I see all the windows of open programs (nice, like before), but can't select any, nor return to previous situation, I have to reboot
<markit> is it a known regression easy to fix?
<Alonea> ok, i just installed dropbox and I got an error that says it wants me to manually set user_xattr in /etc/fstab. What do I put in that file? I don't understand.
<DarthFrog> Alonea: What is the exact errror it gives you?
<markit> Alonea: is a flag, google for it, you have to add in the line related to the partition contains your data
<Alonea> markit: I googled a minute ago and got nothing
<markit> impossible
<Alonea> DarthFrog: "Unable to set user_attr in /etc/fstab. Please do so manually."
<Alonea> markit: I typed in Unable to set user_attr in /etc/fstab and got nothing relevant I saw
<markit> ok, google for "fstab user_xattr" (Xattr, not attr)
<Alonea> DarthFrog: sorry that user_xattr
<markit> you have to manually edit fstab
<Alonea> markit: yeah, I got it open, but didn't know what to put, let me regoogle
<markit> create a copy before you do, and be prepared to boot from a live cd to restore the copy if you do something wrong
<markit> Alonea: pastebin me the content, I can suggest you where put it
<markit> btw, no one with my problem in 4.6.1?
<markit> I mean, does it work for you?
<Alonea> markit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/576541/
<markit> UUID=6a7caf6e-1786-4981-9c34-b20332e456b0 /home           ext4    defaults,user_xattr        0       2
<Alonea> markit: thanks! do I need to restart a service now or is it ok?
<markit> you should remount the fs, or better reboot
<markit> Alonea: should be ok, but in case you be prepared to boot from a live cd and return to previous config
<Alonea> markit: okies. not too worried. will reboot and see if all is well
<DarthFrog> No need to reboot, just issue the "sudo mount -a" command.
<markit> DarthFrog: I've heard reboot is safer
<DarthFrog> Go ahead. :-)
<markit> lol
<markit> another chapter in "IT myths" saga
<markit> DarthFrog: do you have kde 4.6.1 by chance with effects enabled?
<DarthFrog> or "sudo mount -n -o remount,user_xattr <device name> <mount point>"
<DarthFrog> I believe so.
<markit> if you put the cursor in the upper left you have the "OS-X like" effect of all the open windows miniaturized and you can choose with one?
<bajk-tragbar> is there a way of hiding those crash messages? My Kwin crashes like every 2 minutes and I DONT CARE about it, it just restarts and everythings fine. So, the error dialog is more annoying than the crash itself
<markit> to me makes impossible to choose one and I have to reboot
<bajk-tragbar> ah, got it
<Alonea> markit: all good
<DarthFrog> I get my desktop with windows representing each open app.  I click in that window and it switches to the app.
<markit> :) happy to have do no damage today ;P
<markit> DarthFrog: mmm it worked this way until I updated
<markit> now it's sort of "frozen", wondered if was a regression
<markit> DarthFrog: do you have kubuntu 10.10?
<DarthFrog> markit:  All I can say is, it works for me.
<DarthFrog> Yes
<markit> DarthFrog: thanks a lot
<Alonea> markit: ok, one more question. it says in this guide I might have to do a symlink to the Autostart folder. Do I link my Dropbox folder or do I link the daemon? daemon makes more sense to me but guide seems to say dropbox folder...
<gmargo> In Maverick, why is the qt-sdk package only available in the i386 distribution?  Why was it removed from amd64?  This is somehow related to bug 618075 I think.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 618075 in qt-sdk (Ubuntu) "Please remove arch any binaries" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/618075
<Alonea> ok, I think I got symlinking backwards...I am trying to get a daemon to autostart. so ln /home/alonea/.dropbox-dist/dropboxd /home/alonea/.kde/Autostart/dropboxd?? or is it switched?
<yofel> Alonea: it's 'ln -s ...' for symlinking, just ln will create a hard link
<yofel> the order is right though I think
<Alonea> yofel: ok. will try adding -s this time. just don't want to mess up the daemon itself
<yofel> Alonea: an alternative would be:
<yofel> cd /home/alonea/.kde/Autostart/
<yofel> ln -s /home/alonea/.dropbox-dist/dropboxd
<yofel> that will do the right thing in any case
<Alonea> yofel: there we go! now it works. bah. just havent made a symlink in...3? 4? years so I got confused. thanks
<FloodBotK2> yofel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yofel> heh
 * Alonea tells the FloodBotK2 to stick it
<yofel> gmargo: something went foobar there - it's fixed in natty
<gmargo> yofel: thanks.  any expectation that it will be fixed for maverick?
<markit> Alonea: sorry, was on the phone... I've no idea, folder makes more sense to me
<markit> Alonea: daemons have their own run machanism, nothing to symlink probably
<yofel> for dropbox it makes sense to  symlink the daemon, as it simply needs to be run
<Alonea> markit: I think its the daemon. it wont start on startup. need to reboot again to check, but symlinking the folder didn't work
<Alonea> markit: the symlink I made does work, I just need to see if it autostarts now
<markit> Alonea: ok :) probably is something you did not got from kubuntu repositories
<Alonea> markit: there isn't a kde version of dropbox. if you do the official you gotta use Nautilus
<markit> I see... personally I try to avoid the "cloud stuff" as much as I can, don't trust anyone except FOSS people
<Alonea> markit: but there is another closed source dropbox client that works very well in kde and will use dolphin
<markit> proprietary programs = non sense, I use GNU/Linux for freedom, if you install just one program you are doomed
<Alonea> markit: its wonderful for sharing files with family and friends. so much easier than trying to email bunches of files and worry about email attachment limits
<markit> (who can tell what is doing on your system? no one)
<yofel> gmargo: that will need an SRU - and since nobody bothered to file a bug that needs to be done first
<markit> Alonea: I don't trade my freedom for some "nice stuff", hope FOSS will provide something similar in the future
<BluesKaj> !kfilebox
<yofel> well, there's ubuntuone too, which integrates as bad as dropbox in kubuntu
<yofel> Alonea: voted on https://www.dropbox.com/votebox/175/dolphin-kde4-qt4-gui-client ?
<gmargo> yofel: I was thinking of doing just that, but wanted to ask here first.
<BluesKaj> !info-kfilebox
<Alonea> markit: and it works on my android phone so very happy with it. and I have to disagree with you, but to each their own. Dropbox makes me happy, is easy to use, and is easy for my family to use
<yofel> gmargo: if you file one I'll look at it
<BluesKaj> strange , kfilebox is the new dropbox file server
<markit> Alonea: if you don't value freedom, it's fine, it's your problem :)
<BluesKaj> for kde
<BluesKaj> markit, we're not here to debate aplications , default or not , we're here to support kubuntu users
<Alonea> markit: respect my opinion. I disagree with yours, but I am not saying you are wrong to have it. Don't tell me mine is.
<markit> Alonea: I respect your opinion, I expressed mine, what's wrong?
<markit> BluesKaj: is dropbox a kde app?
<BluesKaj> markit, kfilebox is the new dropbox for kde
 * yofel tries to build kfilebox on 4.6
<BluesKaj> dropbox is a multiplatform app
<yofel> eeek, qmake
<Alonea> markit: you are saying its "my problem" that I supposedly don't value freedom. That isn't remotely respectful. dropping this now.
<markit> BluesKaj: ok, I'm not against kfilebox, just peopole have to be aware about the madness of having their data in computers they don't control, can't trust, and usually are using without carefully read usage conditions
<BluesKaj> kfilebox is a frontend app \
<markit> Alonea: ok, you value your freedom and use dropbox. I see contraddiction here, you don't. simple
<yofel> markit: aknowledged, that should still not prevent them from using the service. That you don't put your bank account data there should be obvious
<BluesKaj> markit, I don't use dropbox for sensitive personal data , I just use it to share bfiles with my family members.
<rtdos> is there any bbs software available for linux? i'd like to start a bbs on my kubuntu machine using either telnet AND/OR ssh.
<BluesKaj> ebfiles = files
<BluesKaj> rtdos, bbs ?
<markit> BluesKaj: the important point is awareness, and put things in right value/position
<yofel> bulletin bord service I guess
<rtdos> yea, blueskaj - a bbs :)
<rtdos> don't tell me i'm dating myself LOL
<BluesKaj> markit, plsss not that silly raise awareness argument again ...
<Alonea> ya know, I don't feel welcome here anymore. think I will come back later...much later.
<BluesKaj> good luck Alonea ...sorry we couldn't hold your hand any longer
<BluesKaj> :)
 * yofel pats Alonea on the shoulder - come back soon :)
<Alonea> BluesKaj: things are working pretty good. just internal mic doesn't work
<esiri> hi ,first need   say to accept my apologize for bad english, i am use kubuntu 10.10 and i did install vdr and i use with xineliboutput-sxfe ts working but have a issue , i am cant  display full-screen, i did change 4:3 16:9 and anarompich mod but allways in display have black bar left  and right or top and down,, how to i can correct that.
<esiri> http://www.image-share.com/ijpg-543-259.html
<delta_> list
<Peace-> esiri: what's your country ?
<esiri> Peace Turkei
<Peace-> !turk | esiri
<Peace-> !turkey | esiri
<ubottu> esiri: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<esiri> Peace yes i am from turkei
<esiri> Peace thanks :) i will ask there but i feeling u shut down me here :)
<esiri> ok
<Peace-> esiri: nope you can ask here too but i thought you  would ask better on your language
<esiri> Peace  i am understood you  no worries thanks i will ask to there :)
<vanguard> how can I setup Konversation so that it automatically tells nickserv my password?
<Peace-> vanguard: easy
<esiri> good night
<Peace-> vanguard: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/03/06/plasma-desktopoY1458.jpg
<vanguard> Peace-: thx, I entered irc.freenode.net in there
<Peace-> vanguard: edit edit :)
<vanguard> Peace-: I'll try it out in a couple minutes
<veovis_muaddib> My trash has "reached its maximum size" although it only contains empty directories.  I cannot add anything new, nor can I delete any directories in the trash.  There are no non-latin characters in the filenames. (I've had problems like that before...)  When I try to delete the top level directory, Dolphin says could not delete file [long path], but if i delete the bottom level directories, I get "Access denies to trash:[long path]
<veovis_muaddib> *Access denied, of course
<vanguard> press F4 to open the console in that folder
<veovis_muaddib> vanguard: When I do that my path is ~
<veovis_muaddib> *PWD
<vanguard> type sudo rm -rfi *
<veovis_muaddib> No thanks, see above :P
<vanguard> gimme a sec
<vanguard> well, with the -i option it will ask before deleting anything
<vanguard> hmm, I have no idea where that trash: folder is :-/
<veovis_muaddib> vanguard: Yeah, I was looking for .Trashes, but I remembered that that is on OS X...
<vanguard> sudo rm -rfi ~/.local/share/Trash/files/*
<veovis_muaddib> Ah, thank you, let me see
<veovis_muaddib> vanguard: Thank you, I was looking all over for that....
<veovis_muaddib> It's cleared out
<vanguard> veovis_muaddib: google(kde trash folder) lead me to the right folder :)
<veovis_muaddib> Yeah, I was opening the browser just as you responded :P
<hutch> Hi I'm  having trouble with desktop/folder view in kde 4.61. It leaves a copy of files on the physical desktop and any apps I place on the desktop don't show up in the folder view
<dave> Hi everyone
<hutch> Hi
<Guest45458> I was wondering if someone could help me, i'm trying to create a bootable cd which opens up a certain application (like the ophcrack live cd, it's similar)
<Guest45458> or like these game cd's
<apparle> Guest45458: you mean you want only that application to start or a whole desktop and that application started in that desktop
<Guest45458> you know what i mean? :-)
<DarthFrog> Guest45458:  You can autorun apps on boot by launching them from /etc/rc.local.
<Guest45458> yeah that's what I mean, I don't mind the desktop being loaded, but it would be faster if the application ran by itself
<Guest45458> but i can't find any documentation
<Guest45458> ooh really? thanks!! but how to i put that program in a live-cd? (of kubuntu)
<DarthFrog> Guest45458:  You'd have to build your own live cd.
<apparle> Guest45458: see ubuntu minimal, take that customize it to run only your app. you will have to take care of lot of things and read a lot of stuff
<apparle> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<apparle> !custom
<apparle> Guys, I want to do some benchmarking of graphics. are there any tools
<Guest45458> Yes I know, but the documentation I found regarding live-cd creation doesn't really solve my problem, It's all about "Easy to install (for when you want to install that cd a lot) and custom settings" but I only want a live cd with the program running :(
<DarthFrog> Guest45458: You have some research work ahead of you. :-)
<Guest45458> I'm checking your link now
<Guest45458> yes i know :)
<Guest45458> I love the support though!
<apparle> Guest45458: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Guest45458> thanks!! checking it out now
<apparle> anyone can help me with benchmarking?
<Guest45458> thanks apparle!! you helped me out a lot!!!!
<Guest45458> that's the sort of thing i was looking for! , one question though, can i create a live cd with the kubuntu OS i already have or do i really need to install a clean version? (it's for personal use only)
<apparle_> !benchmark
<Guest45458> apparle I found a video which may help you out, I don't know if you find it useful: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ukhHtgq5hE
<apparle_> Guest45458: glxgears is not exactly benchmarking it is very old
<hutch> Hi was my question about the desktop and folder view problem I'm having with kde 4.61 clear. Or should I try to explain it differently?
<Guest45458> I'm sorry :(
<apparle_> anyone here who is experienced with phoronix test suite and could tell me how to use it
<apparle_> !phoronix
<Guest45458> apparle, i think this is very helpful: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=pts_20_details&num=1
<hutch> I've googled and searched kde support w/o any luck yet
<Guest45458> hutch, could you explain your problem more clearly?
<apparle_> hutch: I missed your question, tell it again
<Guest45458> apparle, did you like the new site i gave you?
<hutch> Guest45458 I'll try. I wanted to place some of the applications such as Amarok in the folder view. so I added it to the desktop but the folder view said it was empty even though it was set to show desktop
<Guest45458> that's weird, make sure there are no dots "." in front of the name (which makes the file invisible), are you using launchers btw?
<Guest45458> @hutch ?
<hutch> I also saved a OOo short doc in documents folder and made a copy for the desktop folder with foderview set to show home folder. When I opened the desktop folder in folder view this time the copied file was in the folder but a 2nd copy was on the actual desktop
<Guest45458> I think you lost me :s
<hutch> yes these were launchers Guest45458
<hutch> Sorry Guest45458 If I put a launcher in the folderview a 2nd version went on the desktop. I thought anything on the desktop went into the folder view when set to desktop
<hutch> But maybe not launchers?
<tort> :)
<nealon2005__> Whats up guys?
<nealon2005__> I was wondering about Kubuntu Mobile
<nealon2005__> On a tablet
<shadeslayer> nealon2005__: it's possible
<shadeslayer> nealon2005__: infact apachelogger recently booted it on his Arch OS tablet
<nealon2005__> does the touchscreen work
<nealon2005__> in DLing the iso, but I thought I would stop in this IRC to see if you guys had some ideas
<shadeslayer> nealon2005__: yes
<Anuthalak> hello
<shadeslayer> but he had to meddle with the kernel
<shadeslayer> and what not
<Anuthalak> is this the official kubuntu channel?
<shadeslayer> Anuthalak: yes
<Anuthalak> Is kubuntu implementing the kde plasma desktop?
<shadeslayer> Anuthalak: you mean ship the plasma desktop, yes
<shadeslayer> Plasma Desktop is developed by Upstream KDE
<Anuthalak> I mean if kubuntu use plasma desktop
<Anuthalak> some kde distros dont
<shadeslayer> Kubuntu Ships both Plasma Desktop and Plasma Netbook
<shadeslayer> Anuthalak: can you point me to some of them?
<Anuthalak> ehm I dont know
<shadeslayer> because nearly everyone ships plasma desktop now
<Anuthalak> I think not all distros use it
<Anuthalak> anyway
<Anuthalak> I want a kde distro
<shadeslayer> okay
<Anuthalak> I've tried opensuse but its too hard for new users
<shadeslayer> Anuthalak: Kubuntu is one of them
<Anuthalak> So i'm between kubuntu and mandriva
<Anuthalak> Is kubuntu available in the same languages as ubuntu?
<nealon2005__> Jolicloud was working ok, and ubuntu netbook ed didnt really work that well
<_gunni_> got a problem. Akonadi does not start, and so kmail does not work properly. I had a similar problem some time ago, but dont find how to fix it. Error message is as follow http://paste.ubuntu.com/576597/
<shadeslayer> Anuthalak: yes
<shadeslayer> but we have our own lang packs
<shadeslayer> those follow upstream KDE
<nealon2005__> Looks like I have to go with Meego
<nealon2005__> I will try kubuntu mobile though
<shadeslayer> nealon2005__: i'm pretty sure you'll have to compile kernels with meego too
<yofel> _gunni_: the only times I saw that error was when apparmor was messing with mysql, but the paths look right for you. Could you run 'sudo apparmor stop' and see akonadictl start works then?
<yofel> _gunni_: also: what release?
<_gunni_> Just upgraded to natty
<arrrghhh> _gunni_: that's not stable, kubuntu+1
<arrrghhh> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<yofel> yeah, let's move there (#ubuntu+1 acutally)
<arrrghhh> er
<arrrghhh> sorry :P
<yofel> arrrghhh: np, kubuntu+1 redirects there
<arrrghhh> nice, thx.
<_gunni_> I had the same problem on stable some time ago so i thought id ask here first
<_gunni_> I found a solution back then, but did not bookmark it :(
<arrrghhh> i'd like to know how to get a shutdown and restart option from the 'leave' tab on the app launcher...
<yofel> well, there was a change in natty to the mysql handling for akonadi in apparmor, so might be an effect of that
<_gunni_> Ill ask in #ubuntu+1 then
<arrrghhh> it seems if i install regular ubuntu, then install kubuntu-desktop it breaks this - as I did that on two machines, and both only have sleep and hiberate.
<VoraGines> hi guys
<VoraGines> I am new to kubuntu. I have installed 10.10 and i am having a hard time installing firefox plugins. Could you recomend a web for instructions on installing adobe reader and java?
<VoraGines> thank you
<yofel> VoraGines: I think installing kubuntu-restricted-extras (or was it ubuntu-... ?) should take care of that for you
<arrrghhh> VoraGines: adobe reader isn't necessary, unless you're filling out forms.  java can be installed thru kubuntu-restricted-extras
<VoraGines> sometimes i need to read papers which are on pdf
<jackspike> is it possible to have a camera attached to my pc that is controled by a software that auto starts on boot and starts recording the video of my employes on the harddisk and i can also see that video "live" by giving a user name and password. ?
<VoraGines> it is nice to read the paper directly...
<arrrghhh> VoraGines: yes, kubuntu comes with a pdf viewer
<yofel> VoraGines: kubuntu has okular for PDFs
<VoraGines> ok, guys
<VoraGines> thank for the info
<arrrghhh> VoraGines: np.  be warned, if you do need to fill out forms, go to the adobe site to get the official adobe reader installed.  that's the only reason you'd need the official adobe app tho ;)
<VoraGines> ok arrrghhh
<VoraGines> thanks
<arrrghhh> np
<arrrghhh> ugh, my system is so borked now.  what is the recommended method to installing kubuntu?  i usually install ubuntu first, then install kubuntu-desktop metapackage... is this wrong?
<yofel> that *should* work, and I did that in the past too - what's the problem?
<yofel> the only tested way is installing from a kubuntu disk though
<arrrghhh> well, for one the no shutdown/restart buttons
<arrrghhh> and now on my htpc, it doesn't let me install the kubuntu-desktop package.
<yofel> arrrghhh: ubuntu version and kde version?
<arrrghhh> i had it installed, and decided to mess with the backport of 4.6, and i think i didn't blast all of it out...
<arrrghhh> ubuntu is 10.10, and kde... shouldn't be installed at all anymore, but i'm thinking i missed something.
<arrrghhh> i just want to go back to kubuntu-desktop 'stable' at this point.
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> i know
<shadeslayer> arrrghhh: is the login manager GDM?
<shadeslayer> or KDM
<arrrghhh> it's GDM now
<shadeslayer> arrrghhh: that's the issue
<arrrghhh> KDM should be gone (from the htpc)
<arrrghhh> for no shutdown/restart buttons?
<shadeslayer> GDM and KDE are incompatible if you want shutdown/restart buttons
<arrrghhh> i was thinking about trying that.
<arrrghhh> ok.
<arrrghhh> so that fixes that issue, thanks shadeslayer
<arrrghhh> what about trying to get kubuntu-desktop back on my htpc?
<shadeslayer> idk why GDM and KDM don't use a common protocol
<shadeslayer> and iirc they're working on it
<arrrghhh> it won't let me install the kubuntu-desktop package
<shadeslayer> arrrghhh: what's the output?
<SupeR_NovA> help
<SupeR_NovA> Overwrite existing file?'/tmp/kde-nebula///air.tar.gz'
<SupeR_NovA> ?
<arrrghhh> SupeR_NovA: need some context
<arrrghhh> shadeslayer: lots of broken packages... let me pastebin.
<shadeslayer> please do
<arrrghhh> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/576666
<arrrghhh> i tried installing those packages manually, and got an even greater list of crap that's not installed or going to be installed...
<shadeslayer> ouch
<shadeslayer> arrrghhh: apt-cache policy kubuntu-desktop and apt-cache policy kdelibs5
<arrrghhh> ok
<arrrghhh> ah crap.
<arrrghhh> says they're both installed?
<arrrghhh> let me autoremove, 1 sec.
<shadeslayer> ofcourse they're installed, but what's the version :)
<arrrghhh> they shouldn't be installed!  let me do some cleaning ;)
<arrrghhh> that might be the fix, let me try to install kubuntu-desktop again.
<arrrghhh> crap.  same error, but now kdelibs5 and kubuntu-desktop are not installed...
<arrrghhh> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/576668
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> arrrghhh: did you add the PPA?
<arrrghhh> i had a ppa added for 4.6.1 or whatever.
<arrrghhh> but i've since removed it
<shadeslayer> try adding it back and check then
<arrrghhh> shadeslayer: it used to show 4.6.1
<arrrghhh> i don't want 4.6.1, it blew up kde.  i wanted to play with it, but like i said it blew up... so i'll just stick to 4.5.1 for now, i just want it to work...
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> arrrghhh: how did you purge KDE ?
<shadeslayer> 4.6.1 i mean
<arrrghhh> shadeslayer: well i tried a simple apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop
<arrrghhh> ofc that doesn't work as it should...
<shadeslayer> :D
<arrrghhh> i keep forgetting to use aptitude, especially since it's gone basically.
<shadeslayer> you need sudo ppa-purge
<arrrghhh> so i used that psycocats site to go back to "pure gnome"
<arrrghhh> Oo
<shadeslayer> oh my oh my
<arrrghhh> ok
<arrrghhh> lol
<shadeslayer> that command is outdated i think
<arrrghhh> bad idea?  no, it's valid for 10.10 (site says)
<arrrghhh> might not apply to 4.6.1 tho :/
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> there were some library transitios
<shadeslayer> *transitions
<arrrghhh> shadeslayer: so can i fix this mess...?
<arrrghhh> i figured purging everything would fix it so i could go back to regular kubuntu-desktop
<shadeslayer> arrrghhh: yes, but you will need to add the 4.6.1 PPA
<shadeslayer> well obviously something is stuck :P
<arrrghhh> oh so add the ppa and do that ppa-purge command?
<shadeslayer> no, add the ppa and install kubuntu-desktop
<arrrghhh> Oo?
<shadeslayer> arrrghhh: yeah ...
<arrrghhh> shadeslayer: i guess i'm concerned about what version it's installing, but it seems to be working
<arrrghhh> ~300mb to download and install...
<FloridaGuy> how do i get wintv to work under linux
<arrrghhh> FloridaGuy: the card?
<shadeslayer> arrrghhh: yeah ... i'd suggest : rm -rf ~/.kde so that you can start fresh
<shadeslayer> in case you don't have any important settings in there
<arrrghhh> shadeslayer: after it's done installing?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> it deletes all your KDE settings
<arrrghhh> indeed.  thanks.
<FloridaGuy> arrrghhh: Hauppauge WinTV-PVR-150
<arrrghhh> FloridaGuy: and?  you want it to work with mythtv or what?
<FloridaGuy> tvtime or something...to use as bed room tv
<arrrghhh> lmgtfy
<arrrghhh> looks like the card has linux support based on this site: http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge
<arrrghhh> FloridaGuy: as i don't have the card, what's the issue?
<rork> shadeslayer, arrrghhh: that command besides deleting all your KDE settings might also remove personal data like contacts or email
<arrrghhh> rork: no worries.
<arrrghhh> i don't store any of that on kde, thanks ;)
<FloridaGuy> just cant get it working under linux
<shadeslayer> rork: not exactly .. some of the stuff is stored in .cache/ as well
<arrrghhh> FloridaGuy: that's vague.  what have you tried?
<FloridaGuy> ill check out that site
<arrrghhh> FloridaGuy: don't bother, that's just showing there is linux support.
<arrrghhh> FloridaGuy: see this how-to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1634445
<arrrghhh> fyi, i just googled the name of your card comma ubuntu.
<brambleclaw> hi i'm new to kubuntu and i know very little about what i'm doing. i have 10.10 and i wanted to know if i could get java for it
<arrrghhh> brambleclaw: install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<arrrghhh> it'll come with all sorts of goodies that can't be included in the base install for various reasons.
<shadeslayer> !packages | brambleclaw
<ubottu> brambleclaw: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<brambleclaw> ok how do i do that
<brambleclaw> ?
<brambleclaw> ok :) thanks
<shadeslayer> brambleclaw: software is available as packages, you don't go to sites and install stuff :D
<shadeslayer> that way if a upgrade is available, it updates your whole system
<shadeslayer> and you don't have to go to the site to fetch updates
<brambleclaw> cool
<shadeslayer> brambleclaw: use kpackagekit to install packages
<shadeslayer> like : kubuntu-restricted-extras that arrrghhh mentioned
<brambleclaw> ok how do i do that?
<shadeslayer> brambleclaw: press Alt+F2
<shadeslayer> and type kpackagekit
<brambleclaw> ok
<brambleclaw> ok done
<shadeslayer> brambleclaw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<shadeslayer> a *very* good help page
<brambleclaw> ok thanks :)
<arrrghhh> brambleclaw: you can also launch it from the "K" menu.  i've added it as a favorite, it's under applications -> system -> software management.
<shadeslayer> ngiht all
<arrrghhh> g'nite
<shadeslayer> *night
<brambleclaw> seeya!
<brambleclaw> thanks for all the help
#kubuntu 2012-02-27
<knon> can anyone help with a problem mounting SSD _
<roger_> knon: what's the problem?
<knon> Thank you for answering
<knon> I got files on SD , I can mount no problem but as soon as i copy or do anything to the files the SD goes offline - running Mint Blue
<roger_> knon: you can cd to the directory and ls the gilee?
<knon> yes
<knon> I can see all the files until i try to open any of them
<knon> i suspect a problem with partion header - is a fat32
<abmoraz> Hello
<abmoraz> can someone give me a hand?
<abmoraz> I did a fresh install of kubuntu 11.10 and my apt sources are broke out of the gate
<roger_> knon: did you run a chkdsk against it?
<roger_> abmoraz: what would you like?
<knon> i did it did not work
<abmoraz> I've tried switching them and everyone gives me a "Hash Sum invalid"
<abmoraz> or something of that nature
<abmoraz> one second, I will paste the error
<knon> i tried partition magic too
<bazhang> hash sum mismatch?
<abmoraz> yes, that
<bazhang> just got that one
<abmoraz> hash sum mismatch
<abmoraz> I get it no matter what repository I choos
<roger_> knon: the chkdsk failed?
<abmoraz> *choose
<knon> yes
<abmoraz> I have tried using apt-get -f and --fix-missing
<abmoraz> neither work
<roger_> knon: possibly the disk is corrupted? hve you tried testdisk on it?
<abmoraz> I have removed the partial debs
<abmoraz> no avail
<knon> chkdsk is win right ?
<bazhang> abmoraz, removed the folder?
<abmoraz> bazhang: what have you tried so far?
<roger_> knon: yes
<roger_> testdisk is linux
<bazhang> knon, perhaps he meant fsck
<knon> i think this partition is gone but if I can see the files i should be somehow able to get them off the medium ...
<knon> i tried testdisk
<abmoraz> no, just the broken debs and sources in each respective partial folder (/var/cache/apt/archive/partial/ and /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/)
<roger_> it's a fat32 disk. I meant chkdsk though at this point it doesn't make a difference
<bazhang> abmoraz, how did you delete those
<roger_> that's going to be the issue if it's a partition error. if the chipset is messed up though then it maybe that youc an't remove anything from the drive without bypassing the firmware
<abmoraz> bazhang: sudo rm /var/apt/cache/archive/partial/*
<bazhang> abmoraz, and the subsequent apt-get update had the same issue?
<abmoraz> I've been pulling my hair out over this issue for 2 days now.  I have re-installed 5 times and still get the same error every time
<abmoraz> bazhang: yes
<abmoraz> I am running kubuntu 11.10 amd 64
<bazhang> removing the ones from /var/lib/apt/partial fixed it here
<abmoraz> ok, I will try that
<bazhang> let me just double check it still is ok
<abmoraz> I was removing the partial debs (According to some forum posts)
<abmoraz> I will try the partial lists
<knon> what firmware?
<roger_> on the SSD
<roger_> lets' go with good thoughts and presume it's a software configuration error
<knon> no firmware on there as i formatted the whole thing
<roger_> hard drives noawadays are so propietary that if somethign goes wrong your data is screwed without an electron microscope
<abmoraz> bazhang: ok, no errors on update
<roger_> knon: Your firmware would survive the formatting. It is what would do the formatting
<abmoraz> bazhang: but errors on the upgrade
<abmoraz> bazhang: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/smbclient_3.5.11~dfsg-1ubuntu2.1_amd64.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<bazhang> abmoraz, yep, it's back here after being fixed momentarily. will have to check launchpad for the specific bug and comments for possible workarounds
<knon> sorry i meant to say SD no SSD
<abmoraz> bazhang: what is launchpad?
<knon> it is just  a little chip as used in cameras and phones
<bazhang> abmoraz, where the bugs are noted and addressed
<abmoraz> knon: are you trying to mount an SD chip to your linux?
<bazhang> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<knon> yes
<knon> via usb of course
<abmoraz> I had an issue with that at work last week.  I had to use a different USB mount for it.
<abmoraz> I got a 32GB SD chip, but my old USB SD adapter wouldn't handle it
<knon> 32gb it is
<abmoraz> it would mount my old 2GB SD chip fine.  I borrowed a co-worker's USB adapter and it worked fine with my 32GB SD chip
<knon> tried 3 so far
<knon> will explore this as you may be right although 1 of them came with the chip
<abmoraz> it may not be the same issue, then
<abmoraz> I would assume that the one that game witht he ship would work
<abmoraz> *came with the chip
<knon> thing is the whole set-up worked initially and then stopped working
<abmoraz> afk a few minutes to switch laundry
<roger_> abmoraz: it mounted but then unmounted when you looked at the files?
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/82747/update-manager-not-working   abmoraz this one, correct?
<knon> yes that happens now but before i could save to the device and read/write everything
<abmoraz> bazhang: yes
<abmoraz> bazhang: wait, no
<abmoraz> bazhang: same final error, but the start of the error is different
<roger_> knon: when did this start?
<abmoraz> bazhang: I am not seeing signature errors
<bazhang> so my hash sum mismatch errors are gone, and now I got that. wunderbar
<knon> 2 days
<knon> started while saving to the device - was not even full
<roger_> knon: who makes the device ?
<knon> anyway i will keep searching for solutions - should have backed up of course
<knon> sandisk
<roger_> knon: does it support SMART ?
<knon> no
<roger_> might want to run smartmontools on it if it does
<roger_> if not then look on sandisk's site if they have an integrity tool
<roger_> Disks do fail
<knon> ok
<knon> it is the partition header i am certain
<abmoraz> here is the error I get when running "sudo apt-get update"
<abmoraz> Get:31 http://archive.ubuntu.com oneiric-updates/universe amd64 Packages [97.4 kB]
<abmoraz> 99% [23 Packages bzip2 0 B] [31 Packages 1,533 B/97.4 kB 1%]                                              584 kB/s 0s
<abmoraz> bzip2: Data integrity error when decompressing.
<abmoraz>         Input file = (stdin), output file = (stdout)
<abmoraz> It is possible that the compressed file(s) have become corrupted.
<FloodBotK1> abmoraz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<roger_> knon: testdisk should be able to list the files and pull them then
<knon> it failed sadly
<bazhang> abmoraz, well it seems I fixed the hash sum mismatch by deleting the partial folder
<knon> once the sd goes offline I have to reinsert it and it mounts again
<abmoraz> bazhang: try and do an "apt-get upgrade" and see if it really fixed
<bazhang> then switching servers on the subsequent update got rid of the linked one abovce
<bazhang> update and upgrade yep
<knon> must go cheers everyone
<abmoraz> which server did you witch to?
<abmoraz> I will try that one, no matter how far away it is :)
<bazhang> another one , same country
<bazhang> was tw.archive switched to some other tw
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-on-ec2/+bug/914936
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 914936 in Ubuntu on EC2 "'Hash Sum mismatch' for oneiric-updates and oneiric-security" [High,Fix released]
<bazhang> but ec2 is the cloud iirc
<abmoraz> I found another guy who had the problem and he is using the same NIC card I am.  I'm gonna swap it out and see if that helps
<abmoraz> thanks for the help.  good luck
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1905494 abmoraz
<bazhang> augh
<abmoraz> bazhang: that's what it was.  I switched out my NIC and everything is working fine now
<abmoraz> bazhang: thank you for your help earlier
<bazhang> welcome
<doomon> hey
<Ho^Oh> How can I install KDE without apps like their text editor and such?
<doomon> question, does kubuntu 32bit support 8GB ram?
<mgolden> Question: last night I noticed a large number of changes that made it to the kubuntu-ppa/beta repository.  When I applied them, I found that I could no longer log in to my system - after it accepted the password nothing much happened.  I removed the beta repository from my list and purged all the packages and it fixed the situation.
<mgolden> I noticed in my .xsession-errors what seems to be a problem in nepomuk or Soprano
<mgolden> Anyway, I now see what seems to be a similar set of packages appearing, I think in the backports repository
<mgolden> Anyone know what these are?
<TorpedoSkyline> mgolden: Are you working with the next version of Kubuntu? You should probably be in #kubuntu+1
<mgolden> Ah, ok
<TorpedoSkyline> np mgolden
<mgolden> I am still running 11.10 not 12.04
<mgolden> but I do have the 4.8 KDE installed
<mgolden> Should I go there?
<almoxarife> mgolden: its a bug, i see it too
<mgolden> almoxarife: And if I apply the recent update from backports it'll break my machine?
<almoxarife> mgolden: i doubt it, i apply every update that comes along, do you mean the updates i am seeing avail right now?
<mgolden> Yes, they look just like the updates in the beta repository that I applied yesterday, and then I couldn't log in
<mgolden> I took the beta repository out and purged all the packages.
<almoxarife> mgolden: but i will tell you in a sec as i am about to install them
<mgolden> OK
<almoxarife> brb
<mgolden> OTOH, if you can't log in you won't be able to reply!
<mgolden> :)
<almoxarife> mgolden: wth, its just another issue to resolve :)
<almoxarife> if it all crashes i have the install iso for 12.04 kubuntu
<mgolden> almoxarife: good luck!
<almoxarife> mgolden: installing right now
<mgolden> almoxarife: logging out and re-logging in should be sufficient to see it;
<almoxarife> mgolden: got you
<mgolden> almoxarife: actually, now that I think of it, I think I restarted X as well
<almoxarife> mgolden: a nice cold boot should prove or disprove
<mgolden> almoxarife: yes
<almoxarife> mgolden: is there suppose to be a work around?
<mgolden> almoxarife: I came here to find out!
<mgolden> almoxarife: IOW, no idea
<almoxarife> mgolden: stick around then, the install is about complete
<mgolden> almoxarife: glued to the scrren
<almoxarife> mgolden: going to log out/in brb
<almoxarife> still here
<almoxarife> mgolden: no issues found
<mgolden> almoxarife: so the kubuntu-backports one is okay, but kubuntu-beta isn't?
<almoxarife> mgolden: i have both ppa's, which updated?
<pazhitox> que tal
<almoxarife> nada
<pazhitox> hola hola
<pazhitox> :D
<mgolden> almoxarife: last night it was beta, but now I guess it looks like backports
<pazhitox> creo que ando un poco perdido
<pazhitox> D:
<almoxarife> sim, fala engles
<pazhitox> ah pero hay que hablar ingles ?
<almoxarife> mgolden: i am guessing its safe
<mgolden> Good to know, I'll try it tomorrow
<almoxarife> yeap pazhitox, english
<mgolden> almoxarife: too much to do tonight
<mgolden> almoxarife: thanks, BTW
<mgolden> almoxarife: do you know where we should be reporting this problem that we saw on the beta channel?
<mgolden> almoxarife: I don't even know what application/package caused it
<pazhitox> Pero soy de chile solo hablo español :'(
<almoxarife> mgolden: the soprano error ?
<mgolden> almoxarife: Well, the problem logging in
<mgolden> almoxarife: I don't know if it was the Soprano error that was causing it
<mgolden> almoxarife: It was just what I saw in the .xsession-errors
<almoxarife> mgolden: i cant duplicate the login error, the soprano error is something i see being googled and no fix found
<mgolden> almoxarife: So you never saw the login problem, just the soprano problem?
<almoxarife> mgolden: correct
<mgolden> almoxarife: makes me nervous
<mgolden> almoxarife: I suppose I'll just have to try it
<pazhitox> ALMOXARIFE: Como me voy a una sala de chat que hablen español?
<almoxarife> mgolden: the soprano error is easy enough to correct in user session, kill the kactivitiesd
<mgolden> pazhitox: que problema tiene?  (Hablo poco)
<almoxarife> pazhitox: aki se ninguen tiene problema
<mgolden> almoxarife: What was its symptom for you
<pazhitox> how I'm going to a chat room to speak Spanish?
<almoxarife> mgolden: none, i just noticed the xsessions log indicating the error every 5 sec
<Snowhog> !sp | pazhitox
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<pazhitox> thank you very much :)
<almoxarife> mgolden: my not seeing symptoms may have to do with the fat-free settings i use
<mgolden> almoxarife: Those being?
<mgolden> almoxarife: I am just using the defaults
<mgolden> almoxarife: I suspect, from what you say, that the login problem has nothing to do with the Soprano issue
<almoxarife> mgolden: i would agree
<mgolden> almoxarife: sux
<mgolden> almoxarife: you know any way to debug the failure of KDE to start?
<almoxarife> mgolden: what happens at login?
<mgolden> almoxarife: the login box disappears
<mgolden> almoxarife: and then nothing
<almoxarife> black screen?
<mgolden> almoxarife: no, it stays blue
<mgolden> almoxarife: just no rectangle with the startup stuff in it
<mgolden> almoxarife: when I switch to a terminal to look at things, and then switch back, then it's black
<almoxarife> mgolden: try uninstall kdm and re-install?
<mgolden> almoxarife: good idea
<mgolden> almoxarife: what I did try was creating a new user
<mgolden> almoxarife: with no profile
<almoxarife> mgolden: or install lightdm just to see
<mgolden> almoxarife: tried loggin in as him, same result
<almoxarife> mgolden: purge kdm and install fresh
<mgolden> almoxarife: you know where this stuff is logged?
<almoxarife> mgolden: in syslog and kern.log
<almoxarife> mgolden: perhaps also xorg.0.log
<mgolden> almoxarife: saw nothing much in syslog, didn't think about kern
<mgolden> almoxarife: you think it would be an xorg thing?
<almoxarife> mgolden: might as well look
<mgolden> almoxarife: will do
<jorge> alguien que hable español
<jorge> ?
<Unit193> !es
<jorge> necesito aser unca consulta
<Unit193> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en  el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jorge> tengo un problema con mi tarjeta
<jorge> tengo un problema con mi tarjeta
<jorge> de video
<jorge> soy novato y no pude intalarla
<almoxarife> jorge: what is 'tarjeta'?
<mgolden> almoxarife: card
<almoxarife> jorge: ke problema?
<almoxarife> se fue iguess
<mgolden> parece
<alex_k>   
<Linuxephus> So what's the take on Ubuntu dropping support for Kubuntu in the coming months? Is that going to effect future releases in a negative way? Personally I don't think so.
<Tm_T> Linuxephus: Ubuntu isn't dropping any support (:
<Linuxephus> Ubuntu isn't dropping support for Kubuntu or KDE in general as per an article published on Zdnet last week?
<mgolden> Linuxephus: Canonical is dropping paid support for Kubuntu.  JRiddell will not be working on it during his job hours.  Other than that no change
<mgolden> Linuxephus: Unless you have a support contract for Kubuntu, you probably won't notice
<Linuxephus> mgolden: That's right. I just went back over the article in question. I had a few of my details mixed up. Good news mixed up aforehand.
<mgolden> Linuxephus: Partly the confusion was brought about by Riddell's somewhat philosopical post announcing the change.  Non-careful readers may have thought that there was some possibility of Kubuntu going away
<Linuxephus> Exactly. All in all though, it's good to know that it's not a complete negative situation for Kubuntu in those regards.
<Linuxephus> This "auto nickname" completion with-out tabbing it is beginning to be a painfull annoyance.
<nixmaniack> hi, I'm getting this error. -> http://i.imgur.com/pp9uZ.png
<nixmaniack> i'm not able to connect to my WiFi
<argentum> anyone home?
<bazhang> argentum, whats the issue
<argentum> um
<argentum> just checking in; seeing if anyone is active at this hour
<argentum> I was wondering though; if anyone has experience running a hackintosh virtual machine
<bazhang> dont think thats allowed. iirc only mac os x servers are legally available for virtualization
<argentum> you mean
<argentum> discussion of non-legal mac servers
<argentum> is prohibited by the governance of this IRC?
<bazhang> you should ask in a ##macos channel
<argentum> you're eright
<bazhang> nothing to do with Kubuntu support
<argentum> right
<argentum> I understand
<bazhang> try alis
<bazhang> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<argentum> thank you
<argentum> !alis
<argentum> I'll be sure to come here when I have any serious issues;
<argentum> thank you very much for your responsiveness
<faLUCE> Hi. I'm using a 8 channels video card based on saa7134 chip. I can see good images for 5 channels simoultaneously. But when I add the remaining channels, the quality decreases very strongly and I see horrible lines when there is a motion on the video. how can I solve?
<Anypotaktos> anyone can help me?
<Anypotaktos> my kopete cant connect on msn acc
<Anypotaktos> This means Kopete cannot reach the instant messaging server or peers.
<Anypotaktos> This can be because either your internet access is down or the server is experiencing problems. Try connecting again later.
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> I have lost my kubuntu desktop by updating my kubuntu yesterday
<ubuntu> very funny
<ubuntu> how can I reinstall itM
<ubuntu> I m on the live CD oneric
<L3top> you could apt-get install kde-standard... or kde-minimal I suppose.
<ubuntu> L3top: I m on the live CD
<L3top> ok... then lets have some fun. Ready?
<ubuntu> yep
<L3top> open file manager
<L3top> locate and select drive
<ubuntu> dolphin if open
<L3top> ctrl l
<L3top> see the path?
<L3top> prob /media/disk
<L3top> or something like that
<L3top> thats a lowercase L btw
<L3top> you with me?
<ubuntu> how can I switch to french keymap please
<ubuntu> yep I see 4 folder in mediq
<ubuntu> media
<L3top> I just want the raw path to your disk...
<ubuntu> the /
<L3top> if you press ctrl l with the disk selected in dolphin, it will show you the path
<ubuntu> /media/ac257c06-88ea-495d-a6bc-7ca9cc093a08/
<L3top> great
<L3top> open a terminal
<ubuntu> yep
<L3top> sudo su
<ubuntu> ok
<L3top> mkdir /mnt/recover
<L3top> wait
<L3top> we dont need that
<ubuntu> ok
<L3top> mount none -t proc /media/ac257c06-88ea-495d-a6bc-7ca9cc093a08/proc
<L3top> mount none -t devpts /media/ac257c06-88ea-495d-a6bc-7ca9cc093a08/dev/pts
<L3top> mount none -t sysfs /media/ac257c06-88ea-495d-a6bc-7ca9cc093a08/sys
<L3top> chroot  /media/ac257c06-88ea-495d-a6bc-7ca9cc093a08
<L3top> apt-get install kde-standard
<ubuntu> bash: /dev/null: Permission non accordée
<L3top> sorry
<ubuntu> for the last line
<L3top> for which command
<L3top> chroot?
<ubuntu> yes
<L3top> chroot /media/ac257c06-88ea-495d-a6bc-7ca9cc093a08/
<L3top> throw a / on the end
<ubuntu> oO
<ubuntu> # chroot /media/ac257c06-88ea-495d-a6bc-7ca9cc093a08/
<ubuntu> chroot: impossible de changer le répertoire racine vers /media/ac257c06-88ea-495d-a6bc-7ca9cc093a08/: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<L3top> ok
<L3top> impossible I understand
<L3top> one second
<ubuntu> ok
<L3top> before we go further...
<L3top> cat /media/ac257c06-88ea-495d-a6bc-7ca9cc093a08/etc/X11/default-display-manager
<ubuntu> cat: /media/ac257c06-88ea-495d-a6bc-7ca9cc093a08/etc/X11/default-display-manager: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<L3top> Can you translate that for me
<ubuntu> no file exist
<ubuntu> or directory
<L3top> ...
<L3top> when you click on your drive
<L3top> what do you see as contents?
<L3top> in dolphin I mean
<ubuntu> yes
<L3top> do you have a normal /bin /boot /etc etc?
<ubuntu> yes
<L3top> cd /media/ac257c06-88ea-495d-a6bc-7ca9cc093a08/etc
<L3top> cd X11
<L3top> ls
<L3top> assuming you have an X11
<ubuntu> root@ubuntu:/media/ac257c06-88ea-495d-a6bc-7ca9cc093a08/etc/X11# ls
<ubuntu> app-defaults             X                 xorg.conf.p  Xsession.d
<ubuntu> cursors                  xinit             Xreset       Xsession.options
<ubuntu> default-display-manager  xkb               Xreset.d     Xwrapper.config
<ubuntu> fonts                    xorg.conf.backup  Xresources
<FloodBotK1> ubuntu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu> rgb.txt                  xorg.conf.old     Xsession
<L3top> I clearly see a default-display-manager
<L3top> must have typoed... sorry
<L3top> cat defau*
<ubuntu> /usr/bin/kdm
<L3top> hmmm...
 * L3top doesnt know why we cant chroot either...
<L3top> can you boot into the system?
<L3top> to a prompt?
<L3top> or arre you on it now to be here?
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> I have try to repear with recovery mode
<L3top> Is this possibly a grub error?
<ubuntu> * had tryied
<L3top> this is a grub thing then I think...
<ubuntu> no grub error in boot sequence
<L3top> but if it was just the desktop not loading, you wouldnt be in recovery mode
<L3top> you would just be sitting at a prompt
<L3top> If I cannot chroot in, I dont think I can help... something is very broken.
<L3top> umount -lf /media/ac257c06-88ea-495d-a6bc-7ca9cc093a08/dev/pts
<ubuntu> I have try to add the cd rom to apt
<L3top> umount -lf /media/ac257c06-88ea-495d-a6bc-7ca9cc093a08/proc
<L3top> umount -lf /media/ac257c06-88ea-495d-a6bc-7ca9cc093a08/sys
<L3top> before moving on, just cause.
<ubuntu> I reboot
<ubuntu> thx for your help
<kbroulik> why does the kubuntu live session do a better job in detecting screen configuration than an installed kubuntu? on the live cd, I just started it and all the monitors had perfectly native resolution, I had to rearrange them which was okay, but otherwise it worked fine. on the installed, I mostly end up with one monitor being disabled or me not able to wake that monitor up from standby, sometimes it's one monitor, sometimes both
<kbroulik> stay offline …
<L3top> I believe that the live cd is using vesa drivers
<L3top> and linux support from hw manufacturers suck in large part.
<L3top> however if you want to take advantage of the capabilities of the card
<L3top> you have to use their driver/config tools
<L3top> vesa drivers work on almost anything
<L3top> but are very limited. WOuldnt wanna watch video on em prob.
<kbroulik> L3top: well the vesa drivers are the basic 2d only stuff?
<kbroulik> but it was composited, even wobbly windows worked
<L3top> I find that confusing
<L3top> oh wait
<L3top> Im still thinking xorg stuff.
<kbroulik> I use the radeon drivers here and they work quite well, I can play all my favorite games in maximum settings but … that it just doesnt remember the monitor config properly sucks
<L3top> ati linux stuff is a pain.
<kbroulik> I come from nvidia and it isnt better either
<L3top> I would argue that.
<kbroulik> the nouveau driver just doesnt work on my machine
<kbroulik> it crashes reproducibly once there is more than one monitor attached
<L3top> oh gosh no... nouveau is not awesome.
<L3top> but the glx stuff is quite nice
<L3top> accelleration vdpau...
<kbroulik> problem with the open source drivers is their automatic monitor detection
<kbroulik> and this sucks and screws upt he config everytime you restart the machine
<kbroulik> because … well … it's not in a config file but generated on startup
<kbroulik> funny that Plymouth (the start screen) does a perfect job in finding the correct resolution while X just messes it all up
<L3top> you can get around that
<L3top> creating an xorg
<L3top> it will default to that.
<L3top> We use proprietary drivers because of the media heavy stuff we do.
<L3top> and ati is going to put me in an early grave
<L3top> lol
<kbroulik> I also used the proprietary nvidia driver because nouveau was not usable
<kbroulik> but now I am not going to install a proprietary driver again
<kbroulik> because they also suck
<kbroulik> well all sucks
<kbroulik> that's sad
<FloodBotK1> kbroulik: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<L3top> well... again... the nvidia stuff plays much nicer.
<kbroulik> nouveau crashed frequently, nvidia-current is slow as hell … fglrx ruins the entire system, radeon works perfectly except for that screen detection thingie
<kbroulik> I am jealous on my mom's computer … she just has an Intel onboard, and I never had problems with it
<L3top> what nvidia card are you using?
<kbroulik> I was using a Geforce 250 GTS
<L3top> shouldnt use current
<kbroulik> huh?
<L3top> nvidia-glx-290
<L3top> er...
<kbroulik> whatever, I just installed nvidia-current and that's all ^^
<L3top> 260
<L3top> current is the 295
<kbroulik> okay …
<L3top> 260 is much better and the opposite of slow
<kbroulik> I dont care … I dont have that card in my machine anymore :D Now I got a Sapphire Radeon HD6870
<L3top> for that card
<L3top> I would think that fglrx would be the direction for that one
<L3top> a much better driver, but... finicky
<kbroulik> fglrx left me with an unbootable system
<L3top> you are running multiple monitors?
<kbroulik> fglrx is just causing trouble … both on my computer and my notebook
<kbroulik> yes
<L3top> our project wouldn't suit you.
<kbroulik> I have three monitors
<kbroulik> one attached on DP, the other two on DVI
<L3top> I have to write all of the autodetection/driver install stuff... and as I said... ATI has been the bane of my existence the last few months.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jonah> hi trying to change desktop icons but they won't save. also my menu editor won't work and wine apps aren't showing up on my kmenu so would like to add them in but when i do they're still not there. any suggestions what may be causing it?
<jonah> thanks
<BluesKaj> jonah,  open system serttings>workspace appearence and application appearance to finalize your settings , when making changes make sure you click apply
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, em
<Riddell> new images http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20120225/
<jonah> BluesKaj: hi thanks but it's when I right click an icon on the desktop to change the icon to another. for example there's a text file on the desktop, so i click it and choose an icon with a notepad desig on instead of the default and press save and it stays the same as how it was already
<jonah> BluesKaj: then also my wine menu doesn't have photoshop or dreamweaver entries, even though i installed them and they run if i find them in dolphin. so i tried to add entries by pressing right click on the kmenu icon and edit menu / add application, enter it all in and press save then exit out and it's not on the menu still. then i click menu editor again and what i added has dissappeared...
<excognac> hi all
<excognac> I am debugging print problems with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPrintingProblems I did atep four i. e. sudo ls -1 /var/spool/cups but there is no file beginning with d
<excognac> what shall i do now?
<excognac> *step 4
<BluesKaj> excognac , reboot and the prinbter should be recognized
<excognac> BluesKaj: prtinter is recognized but does not print, I reported a back. I think you also tried to help me with this issue last week
<excognac> *back=gug
<excognac> bug
<BluesKaj> yes , dell printer ?
<excognac> yup
<excognac> Ignore it. my fault
<BluesKaj> excognac,  have you run the printer wizard in system settings>printer configuration?
<excognac> BluesKaj: I did, 10 times. Never helped.
<BluesKaj> which driver is it recommending ...try some alternatives if there are any listed
<excognac> I've tried all. None of them worked
<BluesKaj> did you reboot in between driver installs ?
<excognac> I did
<BluesKaj> and the printr show up with lsusb in the terminal ?
<BluesKaj> printer shows
<excognac> yes
<excognac> the printer is recognized
<excognac> just does not print, only the text page. Now I am trying to follow the debugging manual
<BluesKaj> wel, that's a start ...sounds like a drive rissue to me ...wonder about dell linx support , is there any?
<BluesKaj> it prints the test page ? then make sure you click "ok" after it prints , not before .that "sets" the print settings
<excognac> yes, they shipped the printer with a cd with install.sh on it. Either I ran it from the disk or HDD with chmod +x, it always has logged me off from kubuntu
<excognac> and the dell software never worked
<excognac> same if i download it from their webpage
<meNtha> hey guys
<meNtha> i have a little problem
<BluesKaj> excognac, , well dunno how to help otherwise
<meNtha> my cpu is on 100%  cause virtuoso -t use 90%/
<meNtha> it s a bug?
<meNtha> any solution?
<BluesKaj> meNtha,  why use virtuoso ...it' a hog
<excognac> BluesKaj: no problem, you've always helped me out whenever you could
<meNtha> what i should to do? :D
<BluesKaj> MetaBot,  do you need virtuoso/nepomuk ?
<BluesKaj> meNtha, ^
<BluesKaj> sorr to many nicks with the same first 2 letters
<BluesKaj> too many
<meNtha> np
<meNtha> idk, what does this application?
<meNtha> i'm just updated my system, and amarok :D
<BluesKaj> meNtha,  are you a home user or in a workplace ?
<meNtha> hmm
<meNtha> nice question
<meNtha> i'm seo/sem consultant, so i working on my home computer :D
<BluesKaj> !nepomuk
<BluesKaj> !info nepomuk
<ubottu> Package nepomuk does not exist in oneiric
<BluesKaj> !virtuoso
<meNtha> ohh, its better, just 95% and 55C :D
<BluesKaj> wth , where's the bot
<BluesKaj> MetaBot,  do you need file indexing , is the question, if not you can turn nepomuk off in system settings , startup&shutdown>service manager >startup services
<BluesKaj> meNtha, ^
<meNtha> i cant :O
<BluesKaj> yes you can
<BluesKaj> uncheck the box beside nepomuk , and it won't start the next boot up
<BluesKaj> but you have to check "restore session " in seession management
<BluesKaj> and to amke sure it never starts again , type mepomuk in the dialog applications tobe excluded from ....
 * BluesKaj curses his phat phingers
<meNtha> hmm
<BluesKaj> hmm what ?
<meNtha> startup services doesnt have nepomuk checkbox
<meNtha> it hink i have to restart my pc
<BluesKaj> meNtha,  service manager does
<BluesKaj> meNtha,  are you on kubuntu ? or ubuntu
<meNtha> kubuntu ofc
<BluesKaj> look for nepomuk search module
<meNtha> hmm
<meNtha> cant find
<meNtha> wat a min, i'm gonna restart
<meNtha> re
<meNtha> now i can uncheck the nepomuk
<excognac> actually, why would one need nepomuk?
<BluesKaj> meNtha,  and to make sure it never starts again , type nepomuk in the dialog box " applications to be excluded from .... '
<meNtha> i dont need it
<BluesKaj> and unless you need kmail , do the same for akonadi
<jcgs> excognac: nepomuk does the things that windows search and spotlight do, ie makes things like emails easily searchable
<meNtha> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports added, and it istalled
<meNtha> i think
<meNtha> BluesKaj thanks a lot!
<excognac> cos I also had for some reason but now eliminated:)7
<BluesKaj> if want to search files and not ahve a cpu hog daemon , install krusader
<jcgs> Hi :) Does anyone know what to do if kmail loses all your emails? for some reason, my kmail is starting up blank, despite me having two accounts registered with it :( Also, whenever I click on "mail" in Kontact,it opens kmail in a separaet window, which is also blank. Very strange behaviour!
<BluesKaj> jcgs,  is akonadi running ?
<BluesKaj> kmaul uses akonadi to search the db for emails , afaik
<BluesKaj> kamil
<BluesKaj> i give up ...kmail
<jcgs> BluesKaj: seems to be, it has plenty of processes open, and i can change settings and stuff
<jcgs> BluesKaj: might it have anything to do with the fact that I recently tried to change to "disconnected mode"?
<BluesKaj> sorry jcgs , my attempts to get kmail to work were fruitless ..I finally gave up after akonadi kept erroring with my ISP email settings
<BluesKaj> so my knowledge base about kmail is very scattered
<jcgs> oh dear :( i suspect it would be difficult to file a bug along the lines of "this program is fail"
<BluesKaj> I loved kmail in kde3
<jim_> @jcgs: Thunderbird has issues like this depending on the startup directory.  If it autostarts, it has the wrong directory because it uses /etc/passwd.  If I start it myself, it looks in the right directory because I set the starting directory.
<BluesKaj> BBL
<jcgs> jim_: do you know what the "right directory" is? kmail doesn't store its emails in a directory, it stores them in a database, so it shouldn't matter where i start it, surely?
<yofel> jcgs: can you install akonadiconsole and see if the database is up fine?
<jcgs> yofel: it's installed, how do i check if the database is "up fine"?
<yofel> jcgs: just go on db browser, and press refresh
<yofel> does it show anything?
<jcgs> yofel: yeah, an incomprehensible table appeared :) is that ok?
<yofel> yeah, meaning mysql works at least
<yofel> jcgs: is your mail account shown on the agent tab?
<jcgs> kk, presumably all that means is that kmail / kontact is failing to talk to it properly
<jcgs> yofel: yeah, they both are
<excognac> BluesKaj: I don't get stg: I just removed nepomuk search module from startup apps, set start with an empty session, and I have virtuoso-t, nepomukcontroller, four(!) nepomukservicestub and nepomukserver running. Why?
<excognac> obviously after restart
<yofel> jcgs: then I'm not really sure what's wrong...
<yofel> kmail version?
<jcgs> i just opened it and it seems to be doing better :)
<jcgs> some folders have appeared :)
<BluesKaj> excognac,  don't start with empty seession , then the defaults startup including nepomuk , set it to 'restore previous session" . after turning nepomuk etc off inthe service manager
<jcgs> yofel: 4.7.3
<yofel> why not 4.7.4?
<excognac> BluesKaj:  ouch ok, so I shouldn't have changed it
<jcgs> yofel: kde is version 4.7.4 kmail is version 4.7.3. i have a screenshot, but i presum it's running the latest version. i keep kubuntu updated regularly (i did updates this morning)
<yofel> then I guess just the version number is wrong
<BluesKaj> wish there was a method runkmail kontact independently of alaonadi and the db ..the db is of no use to ppl like me who don't store thousands of emails
<BluesKaj> to run kmail
<yofel> well, mails are stored in akonadi now, so without that, kmail is practically useless
<excognac> BluesKaj: still have them
<BluesKaj> why isn't  more like t-bird ..independent with it's own storage dir
<jcgs> yofel: http://imagebin.org/201078
<BluesKaj> excognac,  stiil have nepomuk ...like I said earleir , make sure you enter nepouk in the textbox in session managemet , "Applications to be excluded...."
<jcgs> I know this is going to be quite controversial, but i think (in principle at least) akonadi is quite a good idea. There are good reasons to separate the checking-and-storing-mails process from the looking-at-mails process (the e-mail client) and sharing the former between all the clients ought to engourage better development :)
<jcgs> That presumes of course that akonadi is actually well-implemented
<BluesKaj> jcgs,  it's fine for office situations which need to maintain a large email database , but what use is it for home users like me who just want kmail to be optionally availble with links to an uneeded database
<BluesKaj> without links rather
<jcgs> it ought to allow faster and more efficient searching, and checking of e-mails in background while the e-mail client is closed, saving memory, and meaning that the email database is much more up to date. therefore it also ought to improve start-up times for clients, as they shouldn't need to do a manual email check every time
<jcgs> but obviously it depends how you use email as to which is more appropriate, searching and background checking may not be worth having
<yofel> it does do mail fetching in the background when kmail is closed
<yofel> just uses a lot more memory than before :(
<BluesKaj> jcgs,  the lack of non-db and other options in kmail is my complaint
<BluesKaj> kmail is tied to some enterprise vision the canonical management has for kubuntu ...sad really
<BluesKaj> or had , I guess :)
<BluesKaj> my next peeve is the so called playlist setup in amarok ...that's a bloody mess too
<jcgs> BluesKaj: in a sense, a mailbox is by definition a database, however it's stored, so it makes sense to use a program that specializes in handling data, rather than re-inventing the wheel
<BluesKaj> jcgs,  did you ever run kde3 ?
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: Canonical doesn't drive either KDE or Kmail development.  If you think that Kmail is tied to some management vision, well, that's the devs choice.
<jcgs> possibly, but probably not as my main os
<BluesKaj> kmail didn't use a mysql/akonadi db in kde3 ...so the devs actually did reinvent the wheel already, jcgs
<jcgs> Could you search e-mails from krunner? or sync them without kmail being open?
<fakher> hi everyone, i install kde minimal on ubuntu and i want install french language, how pls
<fakher> sorry my poor english
<DarthFrog> !fr|fakher
<ubottu> fakher: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<BluesKaj> well DarthFrog they approved the inclusion and drastic changes to kmail in kde4 ..I don't find that any different in their vision
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  Who is they?
<BluesKaj> canonical
<jcgs> fakher: what about running "sudo apt-get install language-pack-fr language-pack-kde-fr" in a terminal?
<BluesKaj> that's my opinion and I'm sticking to it :)
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  Good for you. :-)  But Canonical, via the Kubuntu boys, merely implemented what upstream developed.
<jcgs> BluesKaj: No worries :) I can well imagine that kmail in kde3 was better, since kmail in kde4 has a long way to go before mathcing something like outlook, or thunderbird
<BluesKaj> splitting hairs , DarthFrog  ...the devs answer to management to use or not to use aspects of the desktop environment
<BluesKaj> jcgs,  yes , afraid so
<jcgs> But my point was that i think there are good reasons for what has happened, and i personally quite like the idea, but that's not to say that everyone has to
<yofel> BluesKaj: well, this was more a question of supportability, as upstream support for kmail1 is dead. And we didn't think it would be *this* bad. (The pre-release test were somewhat acceptable)
<yofel> Canonical had nothing to do with this though
<BluesKaj> yofel,  yeah sure
<BluesKaj> lets hope there's abetter independent email program developed for kde that doesn't need some clunky database gumming up the works
<BluesKaj> natve kde email app that is
<yofel> nah, they're working on fixing kmail - more or less successfull
<BluesKaj> just try getting rid of akonadi  and see what happens ,, it's bloody ridiculous
<BluesKaj> and I've already complained about it in kde and kubuntu-devel
<yofel> well, I know. Not that I can do anything about it -.-
<BluesKaj> yeah it's really unfortunate , yofel  :(
<yofel> at least I think I've figured out why ktimetracker doesn't work
<yofel> so some less breakage in kdepim
<RocknRolla> help?
<RocknRolla> savio
<RocknRolla> help?
<RocknRolla> anyone
<BluesKaj> RocknRolla,  just ask you qestion
<BluesKaj> your
<RocknRolla> BluesKaj: which is suitable editor for web dev like dreamveaver in windows?
<TSK> RocknRolla: http://alternativeto.net/software/adobe-dreamweaver/?platform=linux&license=free
<BluesKaj> http://webdesign.about.com/od/htmleditors/tp/Free-HTML-Editors-Linux-UNIX.htm , RocknRolla
<oqpo> hi, I have a problem, the KDE fonts sometimes change automatically, and I have to revert it back. Can I prevent this from happening?
<TSK> Personally, I've tried more than a few web editors and eventually just settled on hand coding in Kate editor instead.  Cleaner code, and Kate is one of the better editors I've found for pretty much ANY code in every language.
<antonio_> русские есть??
<Unit193> !ru | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<antonio_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Guest50448> ciao
<oqpo> Some times when opening files from Dolphin, I get the error: "Could not find the program 'rekonq'. I don't have that program installed, and I don't need it either. How can I fix that?
<TSK> oqpo: You need to edit the default file associations and find the one that's trying to load rekonq (lightweight web browser) and change it to your preference.
<boblu> Hi, bit of a n00b here.. can someone point me in the direction of installing the flash debug player in chrome and/or firefox?
<oqpo> TSK, I have search for that in System Settings, but the default program to is every time kate. And kate opens after I click ok in the error message.
<kamelie1706> Hello
<oqpo> boblu: I have never hear of a debug version of flash. But the normal flash package is adobe-flashplugin
<TSK> oqpo: There are two places in System Settings that I've had affect which app tries to open a file.  If it's not in one, then it's in the other.  Check "System Settings > Default Applications" first, as it's simpler, but if it's not there, then it's somewhere in "System Settings > File Associations".  Another way to solve the issue is to right click on one of the problem files in Dolphin, and select "Properties" from the context menu and then
<TSK> click the little wrench button and edit which app opens in there.
<kamelie1706> I have just update from http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu + oneiric + main and I have lost all my widget/icons settings on the default activiyt ... Search and Launch & Desktop Icons activities are also completly empty
<boblu> I'm sure there is one. I'm a actionscript developer but mostly on win.. but now I would like to move entirely to linux. I do have the debug player standalone version but I must have the plugin debugger aswell. Otherwise I wont be able to work...
<oqpo> TSK: Thank you for your help, but there is nothing, the file association is already in this order: kate, kdiff3, firefox, opera. There is no rekonq in the list.
<TSK> oqpo: Well, that's just plain strange then.  I haven't had anything try to open rekonq for a LOoooooOooong time now.
<kamelie1706> KDE update 4.8.0b :-(
<oqpo> TSK: I think maybe it is hard-coded somewhere in a kde lib. I searched for files containing rekonq, but there is noting in ~/, maybe in /etc/.
<TSK> What filetype is giving you this problem?
<kamelie1706> has anyone successfully update to 4.8.0b
<kamelie1706> ?
<yofel> kamelie1706: can you check if kubuntu-desktop is installed?
<yofel> and libkactivities-bin
<kamelie1706> yofel: kubuntu-desktop not there
<yofel> please install that
<yofel> and please pastebin your /var/log/apt/history.log
<jamil_1> hi all, I am trying to change shortcut for show desktop widget to Meta+D but the shortcut is not being assigned
<kamelie1706> yofel: my mistake kubuntu-desktop there already
<yofel> kamelie1706: and libkactivities-bin?
<kamelie1706> yofel: libkactivities-bin also there
<yofel> do you have this? /usr/bin/kactivitymanagerd
<kamelie1706> yofel:kactivitymanagerd there
<jamil_1> here: http://imgur.com/2Rexi
<yofel> can you pastebin your history.log please? so I see what the upgrade actually did
<jamil_1> you can see, some not printable characters rather than meta key
<jamil_1> non*
<kamelie1706> yofel: not familiar with pastebin. How do you do that?
<yofel> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kamelie1706> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<kamelie1706> pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com/859638/
<kamelie1706> !patse
<kamelie1706> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kamelie1706> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/859638/
<kamelie1706> yofel: Did you manage to access the log?
<yofel> kamelie1706: hm, that's trimmed already, can you please run this?
<yofel> cd /tmp
<yofel> gunzip -k /var/log/apt/history.log.1.gz
<yofel> pastebinit history.log -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<yofel> errrr
<yofel> pastebinit history.log.1 -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<kamelie1706> sorry I trimmed only the part of today update
<yofel> ah
<yofel> well, that one looks fine
<yofel> you might find a hint to what's wrong in ~/.xsession-errors
<kamelie1706> pastebinit /var/log/apt/history.log -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<kamelie1706> !pastebinit /var/log/apt/history.log -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> kamelie1706: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kamelie1706> yofel: the complete log http://paste.ubuntu.com/859655/ (sorry thought pastebin was irc command getting back to irc after 14 years!)
<yofel> kamelie1706: hm, nothing recent that would cause this.
<yofel> kamelie1706: if you press ctrl+esc, and search for kactivitymanagerd, is it running?
<kamelie1706> yofel: maybe something wrong there http://paste.ubuntu.com/859662/
<kamelie1706> yofel: errors related to /usr/bin/kactivitymanagerd(2401)
<kamelie1706> yofel: found using ps -ef | grep kactivitymanagerd
<yofel> then I'm out of ideas, sorry
<yofel> anyone else?
<Guest87158> !list
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kamelie1706> yofel: thanks ... at least I learn some new thing today :-)
<darthanubis> anyone here try an upgrade to Kubuntu Precise?
<TopGear> Hi Folks. I've got a problem with Amarok. I have quite some gigs of music on my 2nd HDD. I moved everything from that HDD to the Amarok playlist, but it won't migrate the album covers. What do I need to do to have the album covers shown in Amarok?
<TopGear> Oh. Working now. Whatever.
<jcook_5xdata> anyone know f it possible to have the Im windows pop up in the new KDE telepathy client list in 12.04
<ArchangelSe7en> not sure , but Kopete does it afaik
<excognac> is there anyway I can automatically copy outputs from the terminal for a while?
<excognac> *a way
#kubuntu 2012-02-28
<GH0> How can I run a script through rc.local as a specific user and NOT root?
<GH0> Or how can I run a program at startup and as a specific user?
<Sentynel> GH0: depending on what you're doing and when exactly you want it done, you can use system settings > startup and shutdown > autostart on the user account in question, or you can use cron with @reboot as the time, or you can have the init script or an upstart job run something with su
<GH0> Hm, alright.
<GH0> But how would cron specify the user?
<GH0> I can't use the first method, because no one will be logging into the system through the normal methods.
<GH0> I have  ascript that already runs, but how would I be able to specify the username and password securely?
<GH0> Or, rather, scratch that, I guess I wouldn't have to if I was root, would I?
<Sentynel> GH0: for cron, the user for whom the script should run puts the script into their crontab, and it's then run with their privileges
<Sentynel> but yes, for the su method, since init scripts run as root they can su to whoever they like
<Sentynel> GH0: you can also just manually edit the system crontab, given you have root; that one has a user field
<c_smith> hello, How do I get rid of the Ubuntu packages that would cause problems with the Kubuntu Desktop?
<c_smith> after installing the Kubuntu-Desktop package.
<c_smith> as in which packages would I need to remove.
<Sentynel> c_smith: you don't need to remove anything; there won't be conflicts
<Sentynel> c_smith: if you intend not to use the ubuntu desktop any more, and wish to free up disk space etc, you can use the 'remove ubuntu' command here http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde (check the ubuntu version at the top of the post first)
<c_smith> hmmmm, interesting.
<c_smith> Setynal, I do not in fact intend to use the Ubuntu desktop, but is it possible to keep basic GTK stuff by installing the Gnome Shell in case I need them (which the app should install it anyway being as they are in the repos)
<c_smith> or is there really a need for Gnome Shell even if I needed, say, Gdebi?
<Sentynel> c_smith: the shell etc from ubuntu aren't necessary just to run gnome software. any libraries needed will be installed automatically if necessary when you install the software, although basic gtk libraries are present on kubuntu anyway, which I think is all gdebi needs
<c_smith> Sentynal, ok, thanks, looks like it might be easier to just use the install CD, since I also want to get rid of Wine. and my encryption.
<c_smith> my home folder encryption, that is.
<Sentynel> wine can be removed easily enough
<c_smith> but not the Home folder encryption. which really isn't too bad.
<Sentynel> I'm not sure if it's possible to permanently decrypt the home folder without a reinstall though; I don't use it myself
<Sentynel> http://askubuntu.com/questions/4950/how-to-stop-using-built-in-home-directory-encryption there's some instructions for that here, but it's probably easier just to reinstall if there's nothing of particular importance you don't want to lose
<c_smith> I know for sure I can't undo it myself without a clean install without someone who knows how to (if it's even possible.)
<c_smith> Sentynal, hence the reason I keep ISOs of all the Ubuntu derivitives I use on my external HDD.
<c_smith> so far I've tried XFCE, Unity, KDE and GNOME shell, I like the Gnome 2.x shell and KDE the best.
<maximillian> hi
<c_smith> well, that's all I needed to know, hopefully I can get Cairo Dock running alright on it.
<maximillian> i'm new to this
<maximillian> can someone explain how irc works?
<Sentynel> ..not like that
<c_smith> at least not likely.... :P
<GH0> Anyone have any recommendations on how to edit startup daemons at boot?
<GH0> Such as smbd, sshd, apached/httpd?
<GH0> Just enabled or disabled, not necessarily editing the config file
<rtdos> how come Canonical is getting rid of Kubuntu? Should I switch distro's or will KDE still be available for download from the repositories?
<Sentynel> GH0: if they're upstart jobs, edit the "start on" line in their file in /etc/init; if they're still sysv init jobs, rename the S* files for that daemon in the relevant /etc/rcX.d/ directories to K* (there's README files there which provide more details)
<Sentynel> rtdos: they're not getting rid of it, just dropping official support; it'll have the same status as Xubuntu etc
<Avihay> rtdos: they are just dropping official support, Kubuntu will be just like the other... what Sentynel said
<c_smith> is it possible to use LightDM in Kubuntu?
<c_smith> if so, I'll ask how after I get Kubuntu installed.
<c_smith> meh, better ask this question after I have Kubuntu installed.
 * c_smith goes off to install it
<Bsims> I'm setting up a computer for dual boot I am presuming I install windows first? and how much of a bear is it to configure grub2
 * rtdos breaths a *sigh* of relief.
<Sentynel> Bsims: yes, windows first is easiest (it'll overwrite the bootloader if you do it second). the kubuntu install process will configure grub2 automatically
<Bsims> Sentynel: thats what I thought
<rtdos> Bsims kubuntu makes it easy.
<Bsims> also, do I have to go with entire 64bit userland when all I want is the 64bit kernel
<Sentynel> Bsims: there's no reason not to use 64 bit userland
<Bsims> True
 * Bsims grins... core i5 2500 2nd gen Sandybridge, 8gigs of ram, 1tb caviar black hd, and a intel motherboard stuffed into a antec silent case
<`Korvin> hey, will rsyncing my hdd to another hdd boot?
<Bsims> `Korvin: no
<`Korvin> how can I clone my install?
<Bsims> `Korvin: got to make it bootable with gparted
<Bsims> `Korvin: I am fond of mondorescue
 * Bsims grins am mentioned in the changelogs eons ago
<Bsims> `Korvin: mondorescue or bacula sounds like what you want for baremetal restore
<`Korvin> so what's the setup there
<`Korvin> I've got a formatted hdd
<DarthFrog> Also, if you rsync your installation to another HD, you'll have to manually correct the new /etc/fstab to make sure that the various partitions are correctly identified.
<`Korvin> someone in ubuntu said that I could rsync and run grub-install
<Bsims> it might work
<`Korvin> that's true DarthFrog my partition table is a lot different than the drive I'm on =S
<DarthFrog> rsync then grub-install is only part of the procedure.  You'll have to mount the new system in the old system, then  bind mount /proc, /dev & /sys from the running system to the mounted rsync system copy, edit the fstab file on the clone, chroot to the new system partition (after you've done the bind mounts), then and only then can you run grub-install.
<DarthFrog> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<DarthFrog> Might be easier.
<hardc0de> does anyone have nvidia card with optimus? my laptop is get so heated, without doing anything but start up
<`Korvin> yeah I've looked into that, I was just hoping there would be a quick way
<`Korvin> settings are more the issue than packages
<`Korvin> hardc0de, make sure your drivers are up to date
<DarthFrog> Why not do a fresh install on the new HD then copy the settings over?
<`Korvin> I'm not quite sure where everything is located =p
<hardc0de> yes, I've already installed nvidia-current, and ironhide, but not helping. `Korvin
<`Korvin> is there a way to install kubuntu on another drive without booting into a live cd?
<DarthFrog> System wide settings are in /etc.  Personal settings are in /home/`korvin
<`Korvin> alright
<DarthFrog> Yes, what I told you above about rsync'ing, mounting and chroot'ing is installing onto a second drive.
 * Bsims smiles rsync back /home/user and it all should be quite similar
<`Korvin> =O
<DarthFrog> Oh yeah.  CYA and backup your home directory *before* you do anything. :-)
<DarthFrog> DAMHIKT.
<`Korvin> is that install kubuntu program available in full install?
<DarthFrog> Good judgment comes from experience.  Experience comes from bad judgment.
<GH0> I have been trying to setup ssh, but it doesn't seem that the daemon/service is constantly running after I restart it. I always get the following two lines when I do a start or status:
<GH0> ssh start/pre-start, process 8684
<GH0> ssh stop/waiting
<GH0> That is literally within ten seconds of one another.
<GH0> ps -aux | grep ssh doesn't show anything either.
<Sentynel> GH0: you mean, the ssh server? that's sshd
<benbloom_> why would suddenly Phonon only show "PulseAudio Sound Server" as output option. I had everything configured perfectly, and now it's just switched all devices to that, and gives no other options
<GH0> Yes, but if I attempt to use sshd as a service, it doesn't exist.
<Sentynel> GH0: did you install it..?
<Sentynel> package is openssh-server iirc
<benbloom_> I believe my problem may be related to installing virtualbox.
<GH0> Yeah, it's installed Sentynel: http://pastebin.com/E68Ncugf
<Sentynel> GH0: sshd should run automatically when it's installed
<GH0> Well, I am unable to connect to it either way.
<GH0> andrew@server:/var/log$ ssh 127.0.0.1
<GH0> ssh: connect to host 127.0.0.1 port 22: Connection refused
<Sentynel> GH0: if you start sshd manually, without init scripts, what does it say?
<GH0> andrew@server:/var/log$ sudo service sshd start
<GH0> sshd: unrecognized service
<GH0> If you are referring to that?
<Sentynel> no no
<Sentynel> sudo sshd
<Sentynel> hmm
<Sentynel> looking at the init script
<Sentynel> check if /etc/ssh/sshd_not_to_be_run exists and delete it if so
<GH0> That file doesn't exist
<tsimpson> GH0: the service is "ssh", see what the output of "status ssh" says
<GH0> Figured it out, its an issue with the config file.
<GH0> Not sure what the error was, but I got it fixed when I replaced the config file.
<ravl1084> hi. i'm using 11.10, when i boot the backlight of my laptop is off until the second icon of the splash screen appears. is there a way to fix this?
<almoxarife> ravl1084: sounds like the graphics kicks in right then
<c_smith> hello, is it possible to install LightDM with the Unity Greeter, and is it safe to do so?
<hoshi411> how i can input japanese in scim in kubuntu?
<hoshi411> ubuntu works scim-bridge
<hoshi411> but kubuntu no work scim
<hoshi411> i made bashrc for scim
<hoshi411> and run scim -d for daemon of scim
<hoshi411> i install scim-anthy
<hoshi411> but scim anthy no use ni kubuntu
<phoenix_firebrd> Yesterday i was browsing the web using the chrome browser. When i visited a website, an windows exectuble was executed in wine. My chrome doesnt have any extension installed and i think this arbitary code execution is because of a vulnerablity of the browser.
<phoenix_firebrd> how can i make my system more secure ? other than uninstalling the wine and chrome
<phoenix_firebrd> I have deleted the wine directory and checked for any unwanted programs running in the baground, nothing like that.
<phoenix_firebrd> *background
<L3top> phoenix_firebrd: Your wine is just as vulnerable as an unprotected windows system.
<phoenix_firebrd> L3top: ya i know
<phoenix_firebrd> can a linux executable be run ?
<phoenix_firebrd> L3top: can a linux executable be run ?
<L3top> yes
<L3top> well
<L3top> sorry I misunderstood your question
<phoenix_firebrd> L3top: if suppose i uninstall wine, will that make my system safe? can there be a arbitary execution of a linux exe or a command?
<L3top> exploiting is not my area... but I think you are pretty well trapped in the wine environment for exploitation
<L3top> meaning I don't know how easy it would be to hit the outside system...
<phoenix_firebrd> L3top: ok. how long do you think google takes to fix this browser vulnerability
<L3top> I am not the best person to ask.
<L3top> I would have no way of guessing.
<L3top> seems to me, purging and reinstalling would fix the situation
<phoenix_firebrd> L3top: ok, is there a way to disable wine, other than uninstalling it
<L3top> I have never heard of an infected wine system affecting the host linux system
<L3top> I would personally uninstall, purge, and reinstall.
<L3top> I don't use wine much.
<phoenix_firebrd> L3top: ya thats right, the wine cant affect the system much, but i wonder what if  a linux command or binary was executed
<L3top> It would have to access the system that it cannot natively see...
<L3top> I mean... perhaps through samba it could do something...
<L3top> but I am not thinking that it can break out very easily
<L3top> though I hesitate to say it is unrealist
<L3top> ic
<phoenix_firebrd> L3top: it was surprising for me when i saw the sandbox was overcome by the exploit
<L3top> well... lol... its windows
<L3top> of course its crap.
<L3top> lol
<L3top> luckily it is trapped inside something that isnt.
<phoenix_firebrd> L3top: all this windows crap is entering linux
<L3top> not really
<L3top> it lives in its own partition sort of.
<L3top> an emulated windows environment
<phoenix_firebrd> L3top: but we have to think about the browser which is a linux binary
<L3top> it has no more practical interoperability than a windows machine on your network...
<L3top> well
<L3top> I say this... I could very well be wrong
<L3top> but as I understand it.
<phoenix_firebrd> L3top: i better uninstall the wine, i am using it just for the testing purpose
<phoenix_firebrd> L3top: Thats for the support buddy :)
<phoenix_firebrd> L3top: thanks\
<L3top> :)
<faLUCE>  hi. is there an utility/command that shows the average power compsumption of the CPU? (kW/h)
<eagles0513875_> hey guys how can i change proxy settings on firefox in the kubuntu-netbook desktop
<eagles0513875_> i cant find the firefox menu or anything of the sort
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, em
<Riddell> go go iso testing! http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/208/builds
<worlock> hi
<worlock> any body ther
<nixmaniack> Hi, My WiFi doesn't autoconnect after reboot or waking up from sleep. here's the syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/860366/
<worlock> using ubuntu
<worlock> ??
<bazhang> worlock, kubuntu support question?
<worlock> ??
<worlock> bazhang
<bazhang> worlock, yes? this is the kubuntu support channel, di d you have a kubuntu support question?
<worlock> no not yet....
<worlock> thanks...
<worlock> just have a query
<worlock> how can i join other channels
<bazhang> worlock, /join #channelname
<worlock> and how do i get the channel name and ther password
<bazhang> worlock, password? for what channel
<worlock> wher i press join
<worlock> it tells me channel no nad password
<bazhang> worlock, what channel
<worlock> and*
<worlock> same thing...i also not getting
<bazhang> worlock, what channel name
<worlock> can u provide me the channel list
<bazhang> worlock, try alis
<bazhang> !alis | worlock
<ubottu> worlock: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<worlock> dude
<worlock> i m not so much handy woth IRC
<worlock> help me out to join the channels
<bazhang> no problem
<bazhang> worlock, then tell me the channel you wish to join
<worlock> when i click join
<worlock> and type that alis
<worlock> it just promote me a new tab and thats it
<bazhang> try this:   /join #quassel
<worlock> whare should i type this
<bazhang> here, of course
<worlock> all right
<worlock> thanksssss
<worlock> thankyou dude
<bazhang> you are welcome worlock
<worlock> it's Ishan
<worlock> you ??
<bazhang> worlock, any other kubuntu support questions?
<worlock> no...thanks....
<bazhang> chat in #kubuntu-offtopic please
<worlock> dude...is ther any channel for hackers
<worlock> and E-bussiness
<worlock> what is this freenode
<worlock> ??
<bazhang> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml   <---- worlock
<worlock> can i join freenode channel
<bazhang> #freenode
<TopGear> Hi. I can't get KMail working properly. I want to make a folder for every e-mail account, but I can't set an account to a folder.
<simen> anyone knows a systemtray addon that works for thunderbird?
<Tm_T> simen: didn't thunderbird have systray icon?
<simen> Tm_T: by default?
<Tm_T> simen: yes, I haven't been using it for many many years so don't know, which is why I'm asking
<simen> Tm_T: hmm im not sure, ill look more into it then :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<kaddi> heya :)
<kdeblut> hello, how can i connect to my phone with bluetooth on kde?
<designbybeck> greetings all
<designbybeck> hey BluesKaj , have you ever had this problem....I booted into Kubunut 11.10 64bit this morning, and now it will not load!
<designbybeck> I get to the login screen, and everything looks fine. I put in usr/pwd it takes it, then goes to a blank screen and doesn't pull up anything
<designbybeck> I tried Failsfe and login, and it just flashes and goes back to the login screen
<designbybeck> is anyone else having problems logging into Kubuntu today?
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  can you get to a tty , ctl+alt+f1 or f2 , then do an update/upgrade as you would in the terminal
<designbybeck> i have done that BluesKaj
<designbybeck> The update went fine
<designbybeck> there were 6 upgrades and those seemed to go ok, I rebooted and still couldn't get in
<designbybeck> Hello L3top
 * BluesKaj wonders about nomodeset , but that prob should have shonwn up a lot sooner
<L3top> oi
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset | designbybeck
<ubottu> designbybeck: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<designbybeck> yeah like i said, I was working fine yesterday, then powered down when i left work. Came back today and now it logs in, just gets to a blank screen
<designbybeck> BluesKaj: I doin't think it is a nomodeset issue
<designbybeck> Because I can get to the tty's and the login screen, it just stalls after that login, and on Failsafe it starts to go, then just comes back to the login screen again
<designbybeck> no keystrokes seem to take affect. no right click menu or anything pulls up.
<designbybeck> the only thing I do see get affect is when i pretty Esc Ctrl Alt pulls up the skull&crossbones cursor
<designbybeck> but does nothing when i click anything
<BluesKaj> designbybeck, try sudo ddpkg--configure -a
<BluesKaj> oops dpkg
<designbybeck> ah ok, i haven't tried that one yet, let me do that now
<L3top> designbybeck: what did you do?
<L3top> Why are you in here annoying these good people?
<designbybeck> I don't annoy everyone L3top just hte LinuxMCE guys
<designbybeck> lol
 * L3top is dubious
<L3top> lol
<designbybeck> BluesKaj: i did the dpkg --configure -a
<designbybeck> rechecked updates/upgrades
<designbybeck> it did a few things
<designbybeck> rebooting now
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  startx
<designbybeck> nope same thing
<designbybeck> Login screen comes up fine BluesKaj but after putting my usr/pwd it just hangs
<L3top> is this an lmce machine? Or some other kubuntu?
<designbybeck> I can see the graphic in the background and my mouse moves around the screen
<designbybeck> but no click or right click
<designbybeck> no, sorry L3top  this is my main Kubuntu 11.10 64bit laptop
<L3top> dmesg |tail
<designbybeck> it's my main work computer
<designbybeck> i'm having to use this Mac/Apple thingy
<L3top> poor dear
<L3top> gimme a pastebin
<designbybeck> well i can't copy and paste from that term
<designbybeck> any way to push to a pastebin via cli?? that would be cool
<L3top> apt-get install pastebinit
<designbybeck> http://www.pasteall.org/29558
<L3top> dmesg | tail > dtail; pastebinit dtail
<designbybeck> there is the last line L3top
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  install pastebinit , you can pastebin from dirs and files by entering the path
<designbybeck> that is cool!!! didn't know that
<designbybeck> that is VERY COOL!
<BluesKaj> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<designbybeck> http://paste.ubuntu.com/860636/
<designbybeck> that's like magic or something!!
<designbybeck> L3top: did you see the pastebin?
<L3top> I gotta bail...
<designbybeck> dang
<designbybeck> ok, thanks for the help L3top
<L3top> load livecd and check that drive for errors
<L3top> see ya
<designbybeck> BluesKaj: per L3top 's recommendation i'm running a check on the harddrive, although not sure why it would the the problem with not loading, but i'm giving it a go
<designbybeck> ...no errors found on the disk
<zane> it's so quiet in here
<zane> hey can someone give me a quick hand for a second?
<zane> i can't get muon to run
<James1479> zane: update via command line: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<zane> tried
<James1479> and?
<zane> it finds no update
<zane> i've also tried removing and reinstalling via bash
<zane> i looked at the crash report and it said that their was a segmentation fault in the program, not quite sure what that means
<zane> any ideas? :-(
<James1479> zane: its a bug in the program
<zane> could it have anything to do with the parsing faults i've found in privelage restricted files?
<James1479> zane: only thing I can suggest is to use an alternitive packagemanager, muon has had a few problems in kubuntu
<James1479> zane: not sure ^^
<Peace-> James1479: hey
<James1479> Peace-: Heya
<zane> any good package managers you can suggest?
<James1479> kpackagekit is what kubuntu use to use
<Peace-> zane: apt-get ?
<Peace-> James1479: nope muon now+
<James1479> Peace-: ???
<zane> peace: i supposedly have about 300 updates i needed to run before muon started sucking air
<zane> peace: apt-get won't quite cut it XD
<zane> have either of you two had problems with the filesystem in the new 11.10 release?
<Peace-> zane: you can do really fast with apt-get
<zane> Peace-:i can cue all the updates i need?
<Peace-> James147: before kubutnu used kpackagekit => Now is called Apper , but because it had bugs => they selected Muon package manager
<James147> Peace-: :) and muon has bugs as well
<zane> Peace-: i never had a problem using kpackagekit on the 8.0? release
<erik1o6> Hi guys i've been trying to install the ati driver for my 5970 on ubuntu 11.10 i have spent around 2 days looking online for an answer the only thing i've been able to fix is so that i have dual monitors but aside that i get massive stutter i'm actually considering going back to windows 7 cause this is to much of a hassle ;(
<erik1o6> *massive stuttering when draggin windows
<James147> zane: if the command i gave you dosnt give you any updates then you are probally already uptodate
<erik1o6> i tried the additional drivers
<zane> erik1o6:have you browsed the ATI website?
<Peace-> zane: if you do sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<erik1o6> but it does not let me install the post release update
<erik1o6> yes
<erik1o6> i have the aticcatalyst
<erik1o6> but it says that im still using vesa drivers
<James147> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Peace-> zane: well devs had feedbacks...
<zane> Peace-: thanks for the commands, it's been a while since i've used a linux setup so i'm still trying to remember all the old bash commands XD
<Peace-> zane: you don't need to remember...
<Peace-> zane: read this
<erik1o6> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Hemlock [ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series]
<Peace-> zane: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2012/02/05/alias-apt-with-auto-complete-kde-4-kubuntu/
<Peace-> zane: for example i do :===>           u ; g
<Peace-> xD
<James147> erik1o6: and you installed the drivers from additional drivers program?
<zane> Peace-: cheater XD
<erik1o6> yes but they dont activate and they ask me to reinstall
<Peace-> zane: nope , i am lazy
<zane> Peace-: I'm actually relishing in the challenge of rewriting linux for my personal comp again ^_^
<James147> erik1o6: are you fully uptodate? run: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to make sure
<zane> Peace-: I spent a good 600 hours working on the cpu threader, filesystem, and GPU threshhold system for an old dual-core on kubuntu 8.0? series i think
<zane> Peace-: then my harddrive burned up and i lost all of it.........i'll admit i cried a little
<James147> zane: thats what raid is for :D
<zane> James147: I was running it on a small dual-core laptop, no raid allowed XD
<James147> :(
<zane> James147: i did up the power to such an extent that i could emulate 10 desktops running a wine program on each and used the old cube model popout to watch all of them without lagging
<James147> and no backups?
<zane> James147: on a dual-core with 1 gig of ram and built in intel graphics card XD
<zane> nah
<zane> james147: i still considered it beta and i was close to perfecting my code, still a few bugs, so i never backed up pass the initial install
<James147> zane: no version control? I use that for all code I write, even if I don't plan keeping it very long
<zane> james147: i didn't write for version control for this comp, but i had it for that one
<zane> James147: when i say the hard drive fried, i mean i opened it up and the platter in it had melted
<zane> Kames147: freakin maxtors
<zane> James147: I'm in the process of developing a voice recognition security setup right now ^_^
<mr-rich> crap. kununtu support is being dropped ... double crap. I haven't used Gnome since RH 9.x ... and Unity SUCKS ...
<zane> kubuntu support is being dropped from where?
<mr-rich> zane: cononical is dropping paid support afger 12.04 ...
<mr-rich> community support only ,,,
<mr-rich> tripple crap ...
<zane> James147: do you have a lot of experience in translating .exe compilations to a .tar.gz formatting?
<James147> zane: no ^^
<zane> James147: do you know of anyone that would? all the experience i have is with programming within a windows environment
<James147> mr-rich: kubuntu currently only has one paid developer ^^
<zane> James147: i doubt the program would run well with wine support XD
<James147> zane: tar.gz is just a compressed archive file, there is no real convension for their formatting
<mr-rich> James147: who is in poor health (but recovering) and is unable to do Kubuntu work in his spare time ...
<mr-rich> kununtu is dead ... quadrupal crap ...
<James147> mr-rich: still have the rest of the community, dosn;t mean its dead
<erik1o6> james147: i did both and nothing happened
<zane> mr-rich: why not just work on kubuntu yourself? kubuntu is opensource
<erik1o6> i mean nothing was out of date
<zane> erik1o6: have you tried pulling your drivers from your driver install disc?
<erik1o6> the problem from what i understand is something to do with jockey since it tell me to look at its log
<zane> jockey handled my windows based driver files just fine for my nvidia card
<erik1o6> i dont know what the fuck  jockey
<James147> zane: that shount be nessory, and is not a very good think to do even on windows
<erik1o6> driver install disc?
<mr-rich> What the hell is so great about Unity anyway? I use it on my laptop and I can't find shit or customize anything ... it's just plain boring ...
<mr-rich> quintuple crap ...
<bazhang> mr-rich, erik1o6 no cursing here
<James147> erik1o6: jockey is what "addition drivers" is actually called
<zane> James147: to use the driver disc he got with his graphics card?
<erik1o6> oh i see
<bazhang> !info jockey-kde | erik1o6
<erik1o6> do you know where ther error log for jockey is?
<ubottu> erik1o6: jockey-kde (source: jockey): KDE user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.4-0ubuntu10.1 (oneiric), package size 9 kB, installed size 136 kB
<James147> zane: firstly, cds contain outdated drivers, secondly, they contain windows drivers
<erik1o6> sorry :(
<zane> James147: right, i'm running the drivers off my cd just fine, although i did update a few weeks ago
<mr-rich> bazhang: sorry ... not even mild explatives? :)
<James147> erik1o6: try running it from command line, see if it gives any intresting ouput
<erik1o6> sudo jockey-gtk?
<James147> erik1o6: not sudo
<erik1o6> why
<James147> erik1o6: never use sudo for gui programs, jockey shouldnt need to be run as root (it can aquire prevliges its self) and if you need to use "kdesudo" for gui applications
<pakph> how can i login by root in gnome?
<James147> pakph: why do you want to?
<bazhang> pakph, you dont
<erik1o6> james147: i have gnome
<zane> eik1o6: using root is a buyer beware situation, very rarely needed
<pakph> is it impossible to login by root?
<erik1o6> kdesudo is currently not installed
<James147> erik1o6: then why arn t you on #ubuntu?
<zane> pakph: why do you want to log into root?
<erik1o6> cause they couldnt help me either and i thought it wouldnt really matter where i ask since it related to drivers
<James147> pakph: its not impossible, just HIGHLY descuraged
<pakph> James147:  just tell me how can i do it?
<James147> pakph: and unless you have a really good reason your unlikly to get help.... there are notmally other safer means to acheve something you think you need
<erik1o6> i went to jockey once again and it says driver not activated
<zane> erik1o6: did you check the driver compatibility for the ubuntu version your using with your graphics card before you installed?
<erik1o6> zane: where?
<erik1o6> console : erik1o6@erik1o6-System-Product-Name:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<erik1o6> 0a:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Hemlock [ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series]
<erik1o6> erik1o6@erik1o6-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo lshw -C video
<erik1o6> PCI (sysfs)
<erik1o6>   *-display
<FloodBotK1> erik1o6: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erik1o6>        description: VGA compatible controller
<zane> erik1o6: probably ubuntu website, not sure myself where the specific list is
<zane> erik1o6: here's a ubuntu help site for installing graphics drivers though, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Video#Graphics_Cards
<DarthFrog> !root | pakph
<ubottu> pakph: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<erik1o6> zane : do you know how to purge
<erik1o6> all my drivers
<zane> erik1o6: ok, why do you want to purge your drivers?
<erik1o6> graphics drivers including xorg<<idk what that is
<James147> erik1o6: is "fglrx" installed?
<erik1o6> James147: this is what happen once i go into jockey i install and reboot np
<erik1o6> once i reboot however the drivers appears not to be active
<James147> erik1o6: ignore jockey, check in your packagemanager to see if fglrx is instaleld
<zane> erik1o6: can you activate the drivers?
<erik1o6> James147: how do i check my packagemanager
<erik1o6> zane: how do i do that?
<James147> "dpkg -i | grep fglrx"
<James147> -l sorry
<James147> "dpkg -l | grep fglrx"
<erik1o6> http://paste.ubuntu.com/860731/
<James147> erik1o6: sudo apt-get install 44b8
<James147> erik1o6: sudo apt-get install fglrx   even
 * James147 curses clipboad not having what he thinks is in it
 * zane hi
<zane> teeheehee irc yay ^_^
<erik1o6> um
<erik1o6> it does not work
<erik1o6> sudo apt-get install 44b8
 * zane slaps James147 with a fish
<James147> erik1o6: sudo apt-get install fglrx   ^^ not 44b8 :)
<erik1o6> unable to locate package
<James147> erik1o6: what version of ubuntua re you on?
<erik1o6> 11.10
<zane> ubuntu is only on 11.10?
<zane> nvm stupid question ^_^
<James147> erik1o6: sudo apt-get purge fglrx fglrx-amdcccle-updates fglrx-updates && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install fglrx "
<erik1o6> james146 i already ranned fglrx and itseem to work
<erik1o6> but should i do what you posted before?
<James147> erik1o6: according to the output you gave, it isnt installed :p
<James147> but the -updates packages are
<zane> James147: what does unity do?
<James147> zane: its a desktop shell/enviroment linked to gnome 3
<erik1o6> DKMS: install Completed.
<erik1o6> update-initramfs: deferring update (trigger activated)
<erik1o6> Processing triggers for gnome-menus ...
<erik1o6> Processing triggers for bamfdaemon ...
<erik1o6> Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/bamf.index...
<erik1o6> Setting up fglrx-amdcccle (2:8.881-0ubuntu4.1) ...
<FloodBotK1> erik1o6: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zane> James147: ah i see..........thanks ^_^
<erik1o6> http://paste.ubuntu.com/860741/
<erik1o6> james147: http://paste.ubuntu.com/860741/
<erik1o6> brb
<James147> erik1o6: looks good, now try running "sudo aticonfig --initial" then reboot
<zane> James147: i'm not quite sure he ever read the instructions i sent him
<zane> nap time ^_^
<benbloom_> why would suddenly Phonon show "PulseAudio Sound Server" as the only output option in kubuntu? I had everything configured perfectly (multiple output devices), and now it's just switched all devices to "PAS", and gives no other options
<em> anyone know of a good productivity logger/manager for KDE ?
<James147> em: ktimetracker
<em> James147: okay cool thanks James147
<ironfroggy> i have some severe audio trouble lately and i've run out of diagnostic ideas
<ironfroggy> audio doesn't only fail to reach my devices, but seems to fail to play at all. pavucontrol shows 0 levels on all playback streams, even if the application is clearly playing.
<ironfroggy> i have seen oher people with recent kubuntu+pulseaudio troubles. have there been recent problematic updates?
<James147> ironfroggy: is phonon configured to use the correct device? (system setting > multimedia)
<James147> ironfroggy: also see if any channel are muted in alsamixer (f6 to chance to the relevent device)
<sealone> hallo zusammen!
<`Korvin> how can I edit the icon of an executable file?
<sharpspear> can i use this thou im on kubuntu?
<sharpspear> this is: http://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/java
<James147> sharpspear: if it can be used on ubuntu it can be used on kubuntu
<sharpspear> James147: ah ok, didnt know. tyvm
<L3top> buntu is buntu
<sharpspear> the only difference is the desktop looks?
<sharpspear> i mean gnome or kde?
<James147> sharpspear: they both share the same base system and packages, the only difference is what packages are installed (kubuntu uses kde where ubuntu uses gnome/unity
<sharpspear> James147: i see :)
<L3top> got same guts
<James147> sharpspear: you can even install "ubuntu-desktop" in kubuntu and "kubuntu-desktop" in ubuntu to have them both installed on the same system
<sharpspear> James147: i have actually
<sharpspear> anyone knows a good and easy guide for installing java that works
<James147> sharpspear: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<sharpspear> James147: thats it?
<sharpspear> James147: should i remove everything ive tried before i install it?
<James147> sharpspear: for openjdk yes, but oricles version no, but its illegle to distraute oricles version so there is no easy way
<James147> sharpspear: you shouldnt need to, any conflicts should be handeled by apt-get or dpkg
<sharpspear> James147: ok ill try
<sharpspear> James147: got a big blue license screen, how do i pass it?
<James147> sharpspear: combo of tab or enter or space :)
<sharpspear> James147: lol ty :)
<James147> oo oneriic has openjdk-7-jre as well :p
<krise> Hi
<krise> im useing kubuntu
<krise> i upgraded something and now on boot menu it shows im running ubuntu
<krise> but everithing looks same like before the upgrade
<James147> krise: the boot menu dosnt care, you are effectivly running ubuntu base system with kde ^^
<sharpspear> James147: it didnt work
<James147> sharpspear: define didnt work
<krise> Thanks James147
<krise> only thing my system freeses now sometimes
<sharpspear> James147: well i tested it on http://java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp and it didnt work
<James147> krise: when?
<krise> sometimes
<krise> when im surfing in internet
<James147> sharpspear: install icedtea-plugin for browser support (also you might need to logout and back in after installing java)
<krise> it takes about 30 sec to 1 min when it starts run again
<sharpspear> James147: logout of the system or firefox?
<James147> sharpspear: system, java needs some envrioment varibles set inorder to work, these are set during login
<sharpspear> James147: ok ill restart then
<James147> install icedtea-plugin first
<sharpspear> its already installed
<sharpspear> so brb
<sharpspear> James147: it still doesnt work
<sharpspear> think there is an plugin issue or something
 * James147 grumbles about java...
<James147> sharpspear: is there any perticular reason you need to it work in a browser?
<sharpspear> James147: yes, chess :P
<James147> ^^
<James147> sharpspear: dose "java --version" work in a console?
<James147> -version even :)
<sharpspear> James147: command not found
<James147> that indicates its not installed ^^
<James147> sharpspear: whats the output of "dpkg -l | grep openjdk"
<James147> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<James147> also "dpkg -l | grep jre"
<sharpspear> http://paste.ubuntu.com/860987/ James147
<sharpspear> James147: and http://paste.ubuntu.com/860992/
<James147> sharpspear: try "sudo update-alternatives --set java"
<sharpspear> James147: http://paste.ubuntu.com/860997/
 * James147 tries to remember the correct options for the command
<James147> sharpspear: try "sudo update-alternatives java"
<James147> :)
<sharpspear> James147: update-alternatives: error: unknown argument `java'
<James147> hmm, try jre
<sharpspear> James147: same :/
<James147> sudo update-alternatives --config java :)
<James147> ^^ should be that one
<sharpspear> http://paste.ubuntu.com/861003/ James147
<James147> sharpspear: hmm, that looks fine, (press enter to select the default (0) )
<James147> then try "java -version
<James147> "
<James147> again
<sharpspear> James147: can u type the excact command cause it doesnt work for me
<James147> if it says cannot find java then you have a problem
<sharpspear> http://paste.ubuntu.com/861010/
<James147> sharpspear: thats find :) it found the java exec, and java complaied at --version (its -version and the only reason for it is to make sure it dosnt return "command not found: java")
<James147> s/find/fine/
<sharpspear> ah ok
<James147> sharpspear: so java, is installed, what dose "echo $JAVA_HOME" say?
<sharpspear> nothing
<James147> sharpspear: then logout and back in (or reboot)
<sharpspear> James147: ehm ok ill logout then
<sharpspear> James147: now what
<James147> echo $JAVA_HOME   again
<sharpspear> James147: still nothing
<James147> hmm
<James147> sharpspear: lets try purging and reinstalling all java stuff before trying ugly hacks :)  (http://paste.ubuntu.com/861029/)
<James147> (make sure it dosnt want to remove anything critical :)   )
<James147> sharpspear: after purging is done run http://paste.ubuntu.com/861031/ then reboot
<sharpspear> James147: ok work in progress :)
<sharpspear> shall i try this http://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/java? James147
<James147> sharpspear: nah, try purging and reinstalling first
<sharpspear> ok its done James147
<James147> sharpspear: purge and reinstall?
<sharpspear> James147: no i havent reinstalled
<sharpspear> what is the right order to do it in?
<James147> run  http://paste.ubuntu.com/861031/ if you have finished purging
<sharpspear> James147: ok work in progress...
<James147> sharpspear: reboot when its finished and check "echo $JAVA_HOME" again
<sharpspear> James147: will do master
<sharpspear> James147: nothing happened
<sharpspear> James147: it was echoe $JAVA_HOME right?
<James147> echo $JAVA_HOME    if it returns a blank line that means the variable is empty
<sharpspear> James147: its blank yes
<James147> and i take it that it still dosnt work in the browser?
<sharpspear> James147: nope
<James147> sharpspear: and java -version still works?
<sharpspear> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sharpspear> James147: http://paste.ubuntu.com/861061/
<James147> sharpspear: what browser are you using/.
<sharpspear> James147: i fixed it
<James147> how?
<sharpspear> by doing this: http://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/java
<sharpspear> for 32 version
<jmichaelx> i don't want to get too carried away here, but as of today's updates, are the ghost task manager icons gone??
<sharpspear> James147: but thank you for all the effort you put into it, i really appreciate it
<Xiziuz> hi peeps.. can i get some help ? i am new in kubuntu, and i want to update my kub, but cant find any update manager :/
<mel> Xiziuz: You are looking for the 'package manager'
<mel> Xiziuz: it handles the updates and if your wanting to download other programs
<mel> Xiziuz: what version of Kubuntu are you using?
<Xiziuz> hey mel. i didnt know it wasnt legal to ask in more than one chan about the same quest. so sorry for that, i got help :)
<Xiziuz> 11.10
<mel> Xiziuz: oh I didn't know it wasn't "legal" either. I'm not sure why it wouldn't be acceptable, since nobody here knew you were asking the same question twice.
<Xiziuz> some are in 2 ore more chans at the same time :P like the bot who was writing to me about it  :P
<Xiziuz> <ubot2`> Xiziuz: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<mel> Xiziuz: somebody had way too much time on their hands ;)
<Unit193> Also, as a person in more than one, I'm more likely to ignore you as I don'tknow if I am wasteing me time.
<Xiziuz> whaat???
<designbybeck> :(
<designbybeck> Login issues, it hangs after trying to login
<designbybeck> mouse moves, but i can't click or see any part of the kmenu or anything else
<designbybeck> i just see the wallpaper in the background, Any ideas?
<L3top_> designbybeck: dmesg |tail > dtail; pastebinit dtail
<L3top_> I am barely here but I will try when I can
<designbybeck> ok, i jsut got back myself
<designbybeck> i am in TTY 2
<designbybeck> i'll try that comand again
<James147> designbybeck: dose "alt+f2" popup a window you can type in? if so launch "konsole" and run "plasma-desktop"
<designbybeck> http://paste.ubuntu.com/861117
<James147> see if it out puts anythign intresting
<designbybeck> L3top_:  ^
<designbybeck> James147:  it doesn't apper to be pulling up anything when pressing buttons or keys
<designbybeck> my mouse moves
<James147> designbybeck: "pgrep -l krunner"
<James147> does that output anything?
<designbybeck> the only thing i can get to change in GUI is pressing alt ctrl esc ..pulls up the cross bones
<L3top_> and you ran a check on the drive from live boot?
<designbybeck> yes L3top_ i did run the check disk and no errors
<designbybeck> James147:  that command didn't output anything
<designbybeck> just went back to the prompt
<James147> designbybeck: is kubuntu-desktop installed?
<designbybeck> This is a farely clean install James147 of Kubuntu 11.10 64bit
<designbybeck> so I didn't do a kubuntu-desktop install
<James147> designbybeck: dpkg -l | grep kubuntu-desktop    best to check just incase
<designbybeck> it was working yesterday after work, i shut it down, and this morning it ill not go past the login
<designbybeck> or does but doesn't go past that
<designbybeck> that did not show up anythign James147
<designbybeck> James147:  isn't kubunut-desktop only needed if you install on top of Ubuntu ?
<James147> designbybeck: then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<James147> designbybeck: it is a meta package for everything installed by kubuntu by default, it should be installed if you are using kubuntu
<designbybeck> i did update to KDE 4.8
<designbybeck> and had been using that for a week or so with out problems
<designbybeck> how in the world could that have gotten taken off James147 ?
<designbybeck> i did check another system  I had (desktop this time not the laptop i'm on) and you are right It is on there!
<James147> designbybeck: apt-get trying to be smart
 * James147 finds apt-get gets confused when you have lots of extra ppas installed or you dont upgrade very often :p
<yofel> mind sharing your /var/log/apt/history.log please?
<yofel> apt can be rather creative sometimes - sadly
<designbybeck> I do update often, but i have added a number of ppa's lately James147 ...rebooting now with kbuntu-desktop installed...fingers crossed!
<designbybeck> That worked James147
<James147> designbybeck: i suggest you do what yofel asked
 * yofel hits apt with a kubuntu logo - the gears hurt, hrhrhr
<designbybeck> L3top, James147 suggestion, had me check to see if kubuntu-desktop was installed, and it wasn't, (no clue how that got uninstalled) but installing it solved the problem. I was able to login now! Thanks James147
<designbybeck> oh soryr just saw that yofel
<designbybeck> let me get that
<yofel> the history might not tell why it removed it, but at least when
<designbybeck> yofel: http://www.pasteall.org/29572
<designbybeck> that goes back a few days
<yofel> thanks!
<designbybeck> I do see where it was removed yesterday
<designbybeck> but I didn't type that in
<James147> designbybeck: it was during an upgrade ^^
<designbybeck> how/why would an upgrade remove that of all things
<designbybeck> that's not very nice of it!!
<James147> designbybeck: dependncy conflict... not sure apt-get has a concept of an important package ^^
<designbybeck> LOL the DESKTOP was pretty important to me
<designbybeck> but all is right now! Thanks to you guys!
<designbybeck> good call on that one James147 i was looking way in the wrong place
<James147> designbybeck: have seen it happen before :) quite a few times
<designbybeck> I'll pay it forward
<James147> designbybeck: most the time it is that or a user config error (which creating a new user can test :)  )
<yofel> *sigh*
<yofel> well, at least I know what the problem was..
<James147> yofel: ^^
<designbybeck> yofel: any way to avoid it down the road? or what caused it?
<yofel> uhm, well, this was caused by me stupidly using a wrong dependency version in workspace ~ppa4 by mistake when backporting a fix from precise
<yofel> but I would really love it if one could tell apt to NOT remove kubuntu-desktop
<designbybeck> :)
<yofel> designbybeck: sorry btw
<designbybeck> no problem! I'm glad We the People of the Open Source Community could come together and solve it!
<designbybeck> Keep it up yofel, Thank you and all the rest of your Kubuntu and KDE Users for supporting Open Source Software!!!
 * James147 really has to stop typing ls in his webbrowser when he forgets what he was looking for
 * sithlord48 has to stop trying to use ls on dos machines....
 * rork seconds that
 * James147 tries not to work on dos machines
 * yofel has a ls.bat on dos machines in PATH
<radomirj> hi
<george> hi
#kubuntu 2012-02-29
<gglitch> Question: if I, as a user of Xubuntu 11.10, install kubuntu-desktop, to have the option of logging into either one, what exactly will happen? I know a bunch of kde stuff will be downloaded and installed, but will KDE stuff run in the background even when I'm logged into xfce?
<gglitch> And will it affect the appearance of my xfce environment?
<obakfahad> ?
<James147> gglitch: kde shouldnt run if you are not loged into a kde session
<gglitch> James147: No Akonadi, no Nepomuk, none of that?
<James147> gglitch: unless xfce session starts them they should not run and I don't think xfce starts programs randomly :)
<L3top> I need to supress kde from starting on first boot from a livecd. Anybody got any good ideas?
<L3top> after being installed that is
<James147> L3top: what are you trying to achieve?
<gglitch> James147: I'll give it a shot. Thank you.
<L3top> A customized iso. Our post installer picks up there and prepares our X environment but kde pops up prior to finish and reboot.
<L3top> I have overwritten /etc/X11/default-display-manager, but that isnt enough.
<L3top> or... perhaps I am not hitting it soon enough, and then again too late.
<L3top> I am having issues with d-i preseed/late_command.
<L3top> I am not sure the heaps of crap I am throwing at it are killing it or it simply isn't being called.
<L3top> early is working.
<sfears> L3top: remove ubiquity from the startup string
<James147> L3top: boot into init level 3 (add "3" to the kernel options) to boot into single user mode
<L3top> I require the ubiquity installer, then on reboot I want it gone.
<L3top> I am using the ubiquity-kde-frontend to walk users through the install, and we give users an option to use kde desktop from our environment... however... I just seem to have a chicken and egg scenarion.
<L3top> -n
<L3top> can I specify a reboot init level?
<James147> L3top: dont think so..
<L3top> I think I need to sort my preseed late command.
<James147> L3top: what exactly do you want to happen?
<L3top> what I would ideally have happen is that my post installer run chrooted which does... rather a lot.
<L3top> Including dealing with kde suppression
<L3top> kde kdm... not sure the proper acronym tbh
<James147> L3top: whats the purpose of supressing kdm on the first boot? (jsut wondering if your taking that hard approch to solving a problem with other solutions)
<L3top> So I have to bind dev, mount /dev/pts /sys /proc then chroot /target, fire mysqld backgrounded for version control
<L3top> Because it only runs for a few minutes and reboots
<L3top> into our setup wizard
<James147> L3top: from what I know ubuntu has an OEM install option ^^
<James147> http://askubuntu.com/questions/36671/how-to-make-an-oem-install  i think kubuntu has something similar... might want to see if that can do waht you want
<L3top> Im not sure I follow
<L3top> I have to create this from a scratch debootstrapped image from our builder...
<L3top> and I have a live boot option...
<L3top> but I will look
<L3top> thank you.
<James147> L3top: it allows you to install *ubuntu, boot and configure the system, then (run a command) and shutdown the system... the user then gets a setup wizard when they first start the computer
<L3top> I have been building this process for about a month now though... and this is the last piece
<James147> L3top: at the very least you can find the software they use and see how they did it ^^
<L3top> yes... I will definitely look into it.
<L3top> actually...
<James147> L3top: and I am guessing that you are trying to reimplment somehting similar?
<L3top> one second... I will show you where I am at.
<L3top> James147, boots here http://i43.tinypic.com/69ksux.png goes here (progress bar not shown in vm for some reason) http://i41.tinypic.com/350jdxy.png ends then here http://oi43.tinypic.com/2a0doqp.jpg and in a perfect world, would reboot into our AVwizard.
<L3top> for now, I have an extra boot, because my preseed/late_command is not functioning, and I cant quite figure otu how to troubleshoot... but would like to submit this tonight so people can test
<L3top> and testers will complain at the confusion of a kdm desktop asking for login
<L3top> so my hack was a post install on startup with an extra reboot
<L3top> and here I am
<L3top> The project is ginormous, and weird, so there isn't a cookie cutter solution to what we want.
<L3top> we incorporate asterisk, pluto, myth, vdr, xine, mame, hulu, etc ad nausium interactively. Everything talks to everything... there is a lot of plumbing... and over 4million lines of our own code... so... the install process isn't straightforward... nor the build process.
<L3top> so this needs to be automated to spit snaps on daily builds
<L3top> and as I said... late_command is my last real hurdle for a working process.
<brianp1992> can anyone explain what the KDE is?
<James147> brianp1992: Might want to read http://userbase.kde.org/What_is_KDE
<ubu> Hello !!! ALL!!!
<Thyratia> Fun fact: If you have ReKonq running while doing a 'sudo apt-get upgrade' then it forgets what http is and tries to open all images in Gwenview.
<fede>  Hi, I have a problem with konsole. I can't get it to show more than 2 colors. ¿How can I solve this?
<fede> anyone?
<James147> fede: how are you testing it?
<fede> I changed the color theme but nothing happens
<fede> also set the enviroment to TERM=xterm-color
<fede> but that didn't do it either
<fede> is very difficult to use the terminal without visual help, I see all the files and directories with the same color
<James147> fede: when happens if you "ls --color=auto"
<fede> that worked
<fede> !
<fede> but how can I apply this by default?
<Unit193> You can add it to your bashrc.
<fede> --color=auto ?
<Unit193> There should be an alias section already in there, and I have that by default with install.
<fede> yes, but making an alias it's not a good solution, it just fixes the ls command
<fede> It would be nice if I can get al the colors to display correctly
<fede> maybe adding a line to the .bashrc, but I have no idea how
<deus_> morning :)
<josh__wines> evening
<deus_> When I create a VPN connection using the standard KDE Network Connections Interface, and connect to the vpn server (PPTP) not all trafic is routed over the VPN connection. How can I enforce that all my traffic goes over the vpn? Basically the same thing as enabling the "Use Default Gateway on Remote Network" on a Windows VPN connection.
<deus_> Basically, to get a properly working VPN connection, I now have to boot into Windows. This is kinda ridiculous :(
<viKtor_> hi guys what app can i use to scan into pdf files?
<deus_> viKtor_: what do you mean with 'scan'?
<deus_> like using a scanner and exporting the result to pdf?
<viKtor_> deus_: documes with a scanner
<viKtor_> yes
<viKtor_> i come from gnome and there i used xsane
<viKtor_> but in kde, using skanlite doesn't export into pdf
<deus_> viKtor_: hm that's strange. iirc it should be able to do that. What if try to print the file and then select 'print to document'?
<viKtor_> after scanning it in jpg for exemple¿
<viKtor_> ?
<deus_> viKtor_: indeed
<viKtor_> ok ill try
<deus_> viKtor_: I also use a program callend PDF Studio Pro. This is very similar to the windows Adobe PDF Professional (but it is still not as convenient as the latter). Nevertheless it comes with an option 'scan to pdf'. Never tried it though...
<deus_> *Unfortunately PDF studio pro is not freeware. Not sure whether there is a free available
<artao> hai
<artao> joysticks. how to get them calibrated right. ... used the kde joystick thing. it sure LOOKS calibrated to me .. but, the games I play don't see it that way at all ... sayyy Flight Gear .... the stick still pulls hard in two directions
<fireballin> Sup all, i am trying to duel boot linux with Win 7 but before the gui starts it locks  up and i can see where it says "unable to Mount Image"
<Machtin> Hey there, is there any pre-set layout/color scheme or whatever to make everything rather dark, but keep good contrast for reading?
<Machtin> My problem is: If I apply a dark color scheme, I can't read the buttons in the dolphin panel on the left (places).
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<patrick-68-FR> hello
<flaire> test
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  did you manage to get to your desktop ?
<designbybeck> Yes BluesKaj, somehow my kubuntu-desktop got uninstalled
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  did you remove akonadi or nepomuk , maybe ?
<designbybeck> BluesKaj: yofel: said it had something to do with a ppa error, but I'm thinking it's fixed
<designbybeck> not that i know of BluesKaj, i didn't type or select either one of those for removal
<yofel> it is
<designbybeck> :)
<BluesKaj> hey yofel,  it is what ?
<yofel> fixed by now, and was a broken dependency
<yofel> which caused up to be "creative"
<yofel> s/up/apt/
<BluesKaj> creative ? you mean destructive :)
<BluesKaj> odd , what ppa would that be , yofel ?
<yofel> backports
<BluesKaj> hmm, I have those enabled
<yofel> you had to be unlucky enough to upgrade while it was broken, which was only a few hours
<designbybeck> i'm fast like that
<BluesKaj> ok, I was busy doing my taxes yestreday afternoon ...must have paassed me by :)
<mr-rich> is there a way to tell muon/apper to ignore an update?
<BluesKaj> mr-rich,  turn off update notifications in muon
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: Can I do that for just a certian update? or would that apply to all?
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: I just want to ignore an update for one program ...
<designbybeck> Any Users of RKWard for R stats in here??
<viKtor_> could anybody tell me why kde is better than unity or gnome? i can't decide what to use and from now as far as i know i can't find a kde app that scan documents in pdf ext
<viKtor_> :S
<BluesKaj> !pdf | viKtor_
<ubottu> viKtor_: The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<James147> viKtor_: you can mix applications from different desktop envrioments, there is no need to only use kde software in kde ^^
<James147> !scan
<viKtor_> i'm not talking about viewing but also saving documents
<ubottu> Scanning software: Simple-Scan (GNOME), Xsane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<viKtor_> for example, in gnome i used xsane that made all the hard work, i could make multiple scans at the same time
<viKtor_> and saving them in pdf
<James147> viKtor_: you can still use xscan in kde ^^
<James147> xsane ^^
<viKtor_> but i can't understand why, kde being called like the superior DE doesn't have a simple scan app for that :S
<BluesKaj> viKtor_,  you can use xsane in kde as well ...the gtk and kde apps all work on each other's desktop environments
<James147> viKtor_: it does: http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Kooka but there dosnt seem to be much support behind it
<James147> viKtor_: also http://www.kde.org/applications/graphics/skanlite/ ^^
<viKtor_> BluesKaj: not in the gtk-free chakra :(
<James147> viKtor_: you should be able to through bundles ^^
<James147> (though I havnt looked at their bundles in a while)
<BluesKaj> viKtor_,  in some cases there
<BluesKaj> is no pure kde desktop , some gtk sacrifices mustr be made
<viKtor_> yeah but i think community doesn't think it's an important app to have a bundle :S
<James147> viKtor_: then make one, you are part of the community :)
<James147> BluesKaj: and charka comes as close as you can :)
<BluesKaj> for example I still use synaptic ...the kde package managers are awful IMO ...exqcpet for adept
<viKtor_> so what i have to do is to scan one by one document, then save them as jpg or some other and then print as a pdf :S which is just one clickway with xsane
<viKtor_> James147: is it possible? i have no idea! lol i mean i'm just an normal user and a translator but no a programmer hehe
<BluesKaj> viKtor_,  try skanlite
<BluesKaj> !skanlite
<BluesKaj> !info skanlite
<ubottu> skanlite (source: skanlite): image scanner for KDE 4 based on the KSane backend. In component main, is extra. Version 0.7-2ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 1079 kB, installed size 1504 kB
<James147> !info skanlite | viKtor_
<ubottu> viKtor_: please see above
<viKtor_> BluesKaj: actually i'm talking about skanlite, is the one i use kooka isn't even in the official repositories
<James147> :P
<BluesKaj> according to synaptic , "Skanlite can be considered to be the replacement of Kooka."
<James147> viKtor_: charka has some nice documentation on creating bundles, read it and see if you can follow it :)
<viKtor_> oh ill try
<James147> viKtor_: also, scanning seems to be intergrated into kde applications if you have libksane installed :p
<viKtor_> by the way, in my humble opinion, i find chakra the best kde distro, but, what makes you using kubuntu instead? (i'm just curious)
<viKtor_> James147: what do you mean?
<BluesKaj> !chakra
<James147> http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Kooka indicates koffice and kolourpaint can scan documents ^^ bet other kde applications can as well
<James147> BluesKaj: its a kde focused distro based on archlinux
<BluesKaj> oh arhc , not my cuppa tea
<BluesKaj> arch
<viKtor_> BluesKaj: hehe don't worry
<James147> viKtor_: personally I didn't like their complete lack of gtk application (except in bundles)... though I liked the bundles idea, I dont like how its only done for a small subset of applications :p
<viKtor_> but choosing a kde or gnome distro also makes you choose the same apps no? for example if i love gnome app theres no point to use a kde distro
<viKtor_> and viceversa
<BluesKaj> archlinux crashed on my other pc , wouldn't even load the live cd , but tha was a couple of yrs ago
<James147> BluesKaj: its simpler then arch, preinstalled everything you really need in a kde desktop, but dosnt hide the arch way of doing things
<viKtor_> i find kde apps higer quality than gtk ones
<viKtor_> dolphin... i couldn't live without it
<viKtor_> it's just perfect
<designbybeck> agrees with viKtor_ :)
<viKtor_> same for some others (kdepim, amarok, okular, the amazing tomahawk)
<BluesKaj> except for the kdepim "suite" what a pita !
<soee> hi
<soee> BluesKaj, here?
<BluesKaj> soee,  here and there , yes
<soee> BluesKaj, i have one question
<viKtor_> BluesKaj: don't you like kdepim?
<BluesKaj> well, not kamil/akonadi
<BluesKaj> kmail
<soee> i have new PC - all parts except hd, if i use my old hdd with new PC do i have to install whole system gain or all will work just fine ?
<soee> *hdd
<BluesKaj> soee,  hdd with kubuntu installed already ?
<James147> soee: you might need to tweak some stuff, but it should just work
<viKtor_> BluesKaj: for me after using evolution or thunderbird... i can say kdepim it's perfect (there're some app i just don't use like blogio or some other) but everything there its so well done
<viKtor_> and integrated with google
<soee> BluesKaj, yes
<soee> James147, graphic is newer g-force so the drivers i using shoudl work ?
<James147> soee: should do, if not then its fixable
<soee> old PC g-force 8600gt new : 560 TI
<soee> ok ill try at home later
<soee> if something go wrong ill contact you :D
<James147> soee: contact the channel, if we arnt here someone else might be able to help
<BluesKaj> soee,  not adviseable ...back up your data first , then reformat to / and /home partitions ...that's my advice ...too much guesswork about HW etc ...it might work , but it's pretty chancy
<soee> is there a chance taht if i use hdd with new p and that with old one something might not work with old configuration
<soee> ?
<BluesKaj> soee,  yes , there ould be problems
<BluesKaj> could be
<soee> ok, thank you im going home now
<soee> cu later
<BluesKaj> I'm basically pi**ed off that kmail/akonadi won't work with my ISP email server ...dunno why
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: To avoid all those sorts of issues, I use Gmail with IMAP.  I have Gmail POP any mail that comes to my ISP (Shaw).
<DarthFrog> Another benefit is that my Gmail address is my permanent address and I can switch ISPs without changing my email address.
<Fanfare> Hi Folks have hughe probs with nvidia GeForce cards in PCIe slot.
<Fanfare> When i run it with noueau it works, slow but works. when i use nvidia-current or latest from nvidia system renders unusable slow.
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, i use gmail as well, bu only with my gmail acct ..I also use thunderbird with my personal bell.net email acct
<DarthFrog> And it suddendly stopped working with KMail but works with TBird?
<BluesKaj> Fanfare,  are you runnig the recommended nvidia driver ?
<BluesKaj> bell .net wouldn'twork with kmail/akonadi from the start , DarthFrog
<DarthFrog> What a nuisance.  Wonder why?
<BluesKaj> errored out saying akonadi couldn't connect , no matter how I tried the settings
<DarthFrog> I haven't used KMail in years.  Does it require Akonadi?
<BluesKaj> I even set up akonadi thru the router ..orgotten which ports ...it was awhile back
<BluesKaj> yes
<Fanfare> BluesKaj: currently waiting for ssh login on that machine (amd64) with nvidias own driver installed (295.20)
<BluesKaj> Fanfare,  proprietary , from the nvidia site ?
<Fanfare> BluesKaj: yes, currently trying that one with same effect as nvidia-current from repo. the only one that worked was nouveau, but slow
<BluesKaj> Fanfare,  Iasked you aout the rec'd driver in addtonal drivers , open kmenu type driver in the search
<AndrewMac> i just installed 11.04, i dont seem to have the same screen i see here: http://desktoplinuxreviews.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Desktop1.jpg, I have no k menu etc, I installed with a usb drive from kubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso (couldnt find a specific netbook release)
<BluesKaj> damn KB is dying here
<AndrewMac> anyone know why?
<Fanfare> BluesKaj: sry, X is unusable!
<BluesKaj> AndrewMac,  which is it 11.04 or 11.10 ?
<AndrewMac> 11.10 sorry
<James147> AndrewMac: what do you see instead?
<AndrewMac> a top menu that looks kind of like the taskbar (just at the top), with a button far left that says menu, then search and launch
<AndrewMac> normal desktop has a search bar, some icons to things like contacts, multimedia, internet etc
<James147> AndrewMac: thats plasma-netbook, which kubuntu now uses if it detects you are running a netbook
<James147> AndrewMac: you can switch between the netbook version and the desktop version somewhere in system settings
<AndrewMac> is there a netbook release that doesnt include plasma?
<James147> AndrewMac: kde uses plasma... netbook or not
<AndrewMac> ah yes, if i switch to desktop i get the kmenu back and everything looks as it should ^_^
<James147> AndrewMac: I would suggest giving them both a try, the netbook version is set up to work better on smaller screens
<James147> AndrewMac: and both can be customised to your liking :)
<AndrewMac> i dont like not having the kmenu since i dont know all the applications names off the top of my head
<AndrewMac> and i find the searching interface a pain
<James147> AndrewMac: you can add kmenu to the panel and change the desktop to a normal desktop in plasma-netbook (and still have the other features of the netbook version)
<AndrewMac> James147: awesome
<AndrewMac> ill have to play with it i see
<Fanfare> Q: How to completely shut down X? sudo service kdm stop leaves a running Xorg...
<James147> Fanfare: that should work... if not try "sudo telinit 3"
<James147> (sudo telinit 5 to switch back
 * BluesKaj wonders why system settngs hasn't desktop settings instead of hiding them in the workspace
<bentech4you> how to get system full report .like redhat's sysreport or like Sun explorer output
<James147> bentech4you: What info are you looking for? kinfo might be what you want ^^
<DarthFrog> kinfocenter, to be precise.
<James147> DarthFrog: that sound about right ;)
<DarthFrog> :-)
<bentech4you> actually i want to collect information through terminal..like redhat's sysreport oru Sun's Explorer output..complete information..including conncted hardware.failed hardware.installed software and all
<Pici> For a bug report? ubuntu-bug
<bentech4you> no..not for bug report..actually i got one new pc with ubuntu.before taking that, i need to check the condation of that one
<James147> bentech4you: hwinfo can give you info about your hardware, dpkg -l  will list you packages
<Fanfare> I really think the PCIexpress soket is brocken here...Any way to test?
<mastavra> selam
<mastavra> hello
<ArchangelSe7en> hey
<mastavra> how are you
<excognac> hi all. I've got issues with amarok, previously i never had them.
<excognac> I've reinstalled kubuntu, now it took a while that i manually made it play mp3. Fixed. But I can't add now files from a mounted ntfs partition
<excognac> just play
<James147> excognac: they play fine, you just cannot add the to the collection?
<James147> excognac: I assume you have added the folder to your collection: Amarok > Settings > Configure Amarok > Collection
<excognac> James147: nope sorry, just discovered these files are wma-s. my fault.
<mastavra> I am searching for someone
<James147> excognac: you might want to (if you havent already) install kubuntu-restricted-extras to install all restricted codecs
<excognac> James147: wow, I just enabled multiverse rep. and then tried to but unable to locate package
<James147> "kubuntu-restricted-extras"  should be there: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=kubuntu-res&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<James147> excognac: did you apt-get update after adding the repo?
<excognac> James147: sure i did
<excognac> James147:  success, thanks for your help. Shall I keep multiverse as a repository?
<James147> excognac: yes, otherwise you wont get updates
<excognac> James147: fair enough. but is it secure?
 * James147 thought it was enabled by default ^^
<James147> excognac: its more secure then letting your application not get security updates
<excognac> ok. great
<mastavra> irc.sohbetnet.com
<kubuntu> Hi, I installed ubuntu in a windows machine but somehow I couldn't boot windows
<kubuntu> # grub-install /dev/sda
<kubuntu> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)
<em> my calender disappeared. I mean i know it is there but i tried to move it and now i cant reach it with the mouse.
<em> the one that should be in the lower left hand corner
<em> it is like there is a blank plasma screen where the calender used to be.
<Tm_T> with calendar you mean calendar widget in the desktop, right?
<em> yeah the calender widget that is usually in the lower left hand corner when you click on the clock
<em> the clock is still there.
<Tm_T> what happens if you click the clock couple times (to show and hide the calendar)
<em> when i click the clock the empty clear tab goes back down, and when i click the clock again an empty clear tab slides back up
<em> but no calender is on it
<Tm_T> sounds like a bug
<em> kind of reminds me of how the desktop widget looks when there is nothing in the desktop folder
<em> Tm_T: is there a way to restart KDE without restarting my computer?
<Tm_T> em: you can restart plasma without logging out by running "kquitapp plasma-desktop; plasma-desktop"
<ElectricKetchup> Hi #Kubuntu.  I did a normal upgrade the other day, and ever since then, I've been unable to log in normally through kdm.  I've looked at my kdm.log file and seen lots of DBUS errors and searched the internet for answers, but nothing works.  Anyone think they can help me?
<ElectricKetchup> NOTE: I can use startx + startkde to get KDE started, but I still get lots of DBUS errors
<ElectricKetchup> But if I try to login with KDM, it immediately goes back to the login screen (without any error dialogs or any other useful messages)
<em> Tm_T: thanks that fixed it.
<James147> ElectricKetchup: First, make sure kubuntu-desktop is installed
<ElectricKetchup> James147, yeah, in fact I completely purged it and reinstalled it this morning
<James147> ElectricKetchup: Is dbus running?
<ElectricKetchup> which screwed me over for a while because after it uninstalled, I had no way to reinstall them until I connected to a wired network (wireless depends on dbus apparently)
<ElectricKetchup> yeah dbus is running just fine
<ElectricKetchup> I have a feeling that whatever script kdm is running isn't running dbus-launcher like it is supposed too ... ?
<James147> ElectricKetchup: what happens if you careate a new user and login with them?
<ElectricKetchup> haha let me see
<ElectricKetchup> oh nice it actually gets an error dialog:
<ElectricKetchup> "Failed to load session "ubuntu" - Log Out
<ElectricKetchup> ok I switched session type to KDE plamsoid or whatever and it's logging in now
<ElectricKetchup> well it might be logging in... it's on splash screen still
<ElectricKetchup> ok pretty sure it's locked up at this point
<ElectricKetchup> ok rebooting
<ElectricKetchup> oh one interesting thing is that kdm.log has DBUS errors in it before I even log in
<ElectricKetchup> new user has a bunch of DBUS errors in ~/.xsession-errors
<ElectricKetchup> oh ps has kwin labeled as "<defunct>"
<ElectricKetchup> oh I see in ps that startkde is actually launched by dbus-launch, so it should be getting the dbus session info.....
<ElectricKetchup> oh crap I can log in!
<ElectricKetchup> looks like it might have been the msva-perl package that was keeping me down
<ElectricKetchup> still have a lot of dbus errors in my logs though
<teodi> having problems with logging in? because me too
<ElectricKetchup> yeah I haven't been able to log in for the past few days until just a couple minutes ago
<ElectricKetchup> I thought it was because of DBUS because I kept getting hundreds of DBUS errors all over the place
<teodi> all I can see is the black screen...
<yofel> teodi: is kubuntu-desktop installed?
<teodi> yofel: yes, it is
<yofel> teodi: where does it hang?
<teodi> well, I can type my password and click log in.. and then, black screen
<ElectricKetchup> haha that's the first thing James147 asked me too
<teodi> note that I have a secondary account with which I just logged with no problem
<teodi> so, probably splash screen issue
<ElectricKetchup> teodi, try purging the vsva-perl package
<teodi> ElectricKetchup: how to?
<yofel> hm, see your usual accounts ~/.xsession-errors for any hint to what's wrong
<ElectricKetchup> sudo apt-get purge msva-perl
<teodi> not insatlled, therefore, not removed
<niko-nojo> Hi there - is it possible to create a keyboard shortcut to get two windows to snap - one left and one right ? I managed to find a little app in ubuntu to do this but I can't remember its name. Not found much on Google. I know you can manually drag a window left or right. Any idea ?
<ElectricKetchup> teodi, check file ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc, look in section [Compositing] make sure Enabled=false    (in case the problem is your composition manager)
<teodi> what should I look for in xsession-errors? there is some fatal IO error: client killed and so, what info am I searching for?
<yofel> that sounds like X giving up, look above that error
<teodi> composting was true, let me check that one
<teodi> *compositing
<teodi> nope
<teodi> yop, X session started for fatum at .... and then, Session manager destroyed with sessions still alive
<ElectricKetchup> teodi, you get it fixed?
<teodi> ElectricKetchup: absolutely not. Still waiting for ideas
<ElectricKetchup> see any errors in ~/.xsession-errors or /var/log/kdm.log ?
<teodi> ElectricKetchup: ever tried to change/disable splash screen from CLI or another user?
<teodi> .xsession errors got me X session started for ... and session manager destroyed with sessions still alive ... with every: fatal IO error, client killed
<ElectricKetchup> taodi one of the things I was able to do when kdm was broken was I created a file ~/.xinitrc that started an xterm and then I would use startx to start that xterm and then run startkde from there
<teodi> i have an access to sudo from CLI, wouldnt it be possible from there?
<teodi> anyways, kdm.log says, that it failed to load "nv" module, kdeinit4: communication error with launcher and D-bus call failed
<teodi> sooo... can you specify that starting xterm? don't have any more ideas..
<ElectricKetchup> teodi, yeah I just created a file ~/.xinitrc that has two lines: "#!/bin/sh" and "exec xterm", then ran startx (after stopping the kdm service of course)
<ElectricKetchup> oh and you might need to chmod +x ~/.xinitrc
<teodi> yeah, I didn't know about "exec"... after stopping kdm service?
<ElectricKetchup> ?
<teodi> ElectricKetchup: what do you mean with stopping kdm service, logging out from GUI? or what?
<ElectricKetchup> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<teodi> doesnt seem to work
<teodi> hmmm... doesn't seem to work
<teodi> $DISPLAY is not set, if that helps
<ElectricKetchup> that's weird the xserver (or maybe it's xinit) is supposed to set that for you
<ElectricKetchup> export DISPLAY=:0
<teodi> okay, plan B.. how do I set sudo access for me as a secondary user?
<yofel> re
<ElectricKetchup> add the user to the "adm" group
<BluesKaj> teodi,  those kdm stop commands don't work unless you're at a TTY
<yofel> teodi: add the other user to the admin group
<yofel> best type 'groups' as the default user, and add the new user to the same ones
<ElectricKetchup> wait what's the difference between the adm and admin group?  I hate pointless unix abbreviations
<yofel> admin is used by sudo, adm owns several files in /var/log
<ElectricKetchup> nevermind, superuser knows http://superuser.com/questions/86347/whats-difference-between-group-admin-and-adm
<teodi> BluesKaj: I still switch between CLI on main login and GUI on this secondary one to have access to IRC. kdm stop said something about using other commands and switched me to tty1
<yofel> that's the only difference I found
<yofel> ah, good to know
<yofel> teodi: which sounds right
<ElectricKetchup> teodi, yeah when kdm stops, it switches to tty1 even if you stopped it from a different tty
<yofel> and you should use 'sudo service kdm stop' these days (which is what it said)
<ElectricKetchup> yofel, do you know why all the /etc/init.d scripts say to use "service" instead?  I've always been confused by that
<teodi> well, let me try it again, brb
<yofel> ElectricKetchup: /etc/init.d/ is from sys-v-init, we use upstart these says which has it's config files in /etc/init/ and uses the 'service' command to manage the system services
<yofel> you'll notice that many files in /etc/init.d/ are only compatibility symlinks now
<yofel> like kdm
<ElectricKetchup> yofel, can upstart start more than one service at the same time?
<yofel> s/says/days/
<yofel> it can, that's the whole point
<ElectricKetchup> ok cool... that always annoyed me how I could have 4 cores, but it only started one at a time and was mostly blocked by IO reads anyways
<yofel> other distributions use systemd instead. Haven't looked too much into that yet
<teodi> xterm Xt error: Can't open display: :0.0
<teodi> also, there was an error when I was trying to reboot, as far as I couldn't access GUI anymore, killing all remaining processes: [FAIL], couldn't catch the whole thing
<teodi> so, how would I, theoretically, set up autologin from CLI?
<BluesKaj> teodi,  you don't  afaik , it's done in system settings>login screen/manager on the desktop
<kubuntu_fra> is it ok to ask questions in here?
<BluesKaj> kubuntu_fra,  yes , that's what this channel is for
<teodi> sooo, we're back to that sudo rights. Still struggling with that
<kubuntu_fra> it's a quick one. running kubuntu 11.10 from USB which works great (first time lunix here...). BUT, how do I get rid of the startup "try kubuntu" / "install kubuntu"?
<James147> teodi: try http://blog.dhampir.no/content/debian-and-ubuntu-auto-login-and-xorg-without-a-display-manager
<James147> (that is to autologin to a tty :) )
<kubuntu_fra> a tty is a text terminal? I just want to end up w/o login and pwd in my desktop.
<kubuntu_fra> is that an article I will find an answer? searching for try kubuntu and install kubuntu yields one million goodle hits ;)
<BluesKaj> kubuntu_fra,  kubuntu is meant to be installed on your hard drive as an OS permanent install , try kubuntu is merely for trying it out temporarily
<kubuntu_fra> I understand that. just using it as an xbmc pc for my tv so I used an 8 GB usb stick and voila, no HD making noise. perfect for me. just the first question is a tad annoying ;)
<kubuntu_fra> and I set it to persistence (persistent?) so it keeps my changes.
<kubuntu_fra> just going through the article, it talks about autologin and such. that is already working. it is that try vs install dialog in the graphical UI (x something?).
<BluesKaj> well, running it off a stick is your choice , but you won't get rid of the install or try if you do
<James147> kubuntu_fra: why not install it to the usb?
<kubuntu_fra> because I just got it working. so when I am running it from USB, can I install it to the same USB? sounds odd... will it nuke my settings and installations?
<BluesKaj> install kubuntu to your hard drive is best , then you can take advantage of the permenent install choices and apps ...I run this pc as a media server as well ..connected to out HT setup (TV and Receiver)
<BluesKaj> our HT
<kubuntu_fra> works with persisten USB as well. installed some apps, changed drivers to get hdmi sound to work and voila. all fine. if I reboot, all is kepts. BUT, I see that annoying message box. won't kill me, but drives me nuts to see it every time and searching on google yields a zillion hits....
<kubuntu_fra> this is my first linux thing so I don't even know where to start digging.
<Avihay> kubuntu_fra: do you get a login screen that asks you for a password?
<Avihay> username/password
<kubuntu_fra> nope, after that question it goes directly into my desktop.
<kubuntu_fra> I guess as I officially want to try it, they don't bother with uid/pwd. which is totally fine, there is nothing on it, just xbmc.
<kubuntu_fra> and IRC chat right now ;)
<Avihay> I wonder if installing KDM will get rid of that screen (better make sure you know your username/password before you reboot)
<teodi> well, autologin enabled, but all it does is, that it does this black screen automatically...
<kubuntu_fra> it's kubuntu so it runs with KDM, correct?
<James147> kubuntu_fra: the live cd dosnt have a password, you best bet is to install kubuntu to the usb (need another usb or cd to do it)... that will give you the most flexability (and it wont give you that anoying dialog)
<kubuntu_fra> this is kubuntu with xbmc added on top, not the xbmcuntu thing. I have a full kubuntu desktop experience. plus that one silly dialog
<Avihay> my guess is that for the live-cd, they replaced kdm with the select try live / install thingy
<kubuntu_fra> kdm is the desktop environment, correct? because that happens after the try/install question
<Avihay> !info kdm
<ubottu> kdm (source: kde-workspace): KDE Display Manager for X11. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.4-0ubuntu0.1 (oneiric), package size 858 kB, installed size 2964 kB
<kubuntu_fra> and don't I have the same experience running from USB with persistent storage (casper I think) vs a real install? I can install apps as much as I want and change everything I want and it keeps it. what difference is there?
<Avihay> from the package description: KDM manages a collection of X servers running on local or remote machines. It allows users to easily log into their preferred desktop environment,..
<Avihay> It's a program that let's you log in into your kde desktop environment
<Avihay> or other DEs
<kubuntu_fra> and since I auto login into my desktop environment, it is installed. BUT, before I see the desktop environment, there is a kubuntu dialog that asks me whether I want to try it or install it.
<kubuntu_fra> if I select try, it brings me straight to my desktop envirnment from before the boot (persistent).
<kubuntu_fra> and my question was, how do I get rid of that question ;)
<kubuntu_fra> by the way, here is someone else asking : http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?54154-quot-Try-Kubuntu-install-kubuntu-quot-Spash-start-screen&highlight=Try+Kubuntu+%2F+install+kubuntu+Spash%2C+start+screen
<kubuntu_fra> same question and people trying to convince him to install it ;)
<teodi> can I change the settings of another user? e.g. splash screen?
<kubuntu_fra> and if y'all want a solution : http://techkhabri.com/2011/12/how-to-bypass-try-itinstall-it-option-from-live-cd-ubuntu/
<JMichaelX_work> teodi: if you have admin privileges
<kubuntu_fra> searched all day...
<teodi> JMichaelX_work: i do, so how?
<kubuntu_fra> one last question. IF i get another USB hard drive. can I install from USB to the other USB disk w/o loosing any settings?
<JMichaelX_work> teodi: i don't know, but you should be able to find instructions online... if you can log into that users account, it can just be done in system settings
<James147> kubuntu_fra: you will have to copy settings across
<kubuntu_fra> I suppose there is no easy copy command and all happens automatically, no?
<James147> teodi: "kdesudo -u USER systemsettings"
<James147> kubuntu_fra: user directory can by copied directly, system settings is less easy
<kubuntu_fra> yeah, that's what I thought. I probably end up installing to a removable USB HD and boot from my USB stick until I am sure I have transfered everything. but running from USB is kinda cool. no noise, no nothing...
<kubuntu_fra> it's like a really small solid state HD
<kubuntu_fra> ok, I shall do that now. Thanks for answering everything. Last time I was in IRC was 1997 or so. glad to see that this is still the space to give and get help (sorry, with linux I cannot give help ;)
<teodi> damn it, still nothing, still can't log in
<James147> kubuntu_fra: only problem is usb are SLOW
<kubuntu_fra> keep in mind, I start xbmc and boot into kubuntu in about one minute. and since I start that thing once a day, totally cool with it. was like $20 and will probably last 2 years. awesome.
<teodi> anyways, thanks to you all for trying to help me.. maybe something will come in my mind tomorrow, but now it's too late and I can't think anymore. Thanks and bye
<L3top> teodi, what are you trying to do?
<L3top> which splash are you trying to change?
<teodi> L3top: I can't log in with my main account to GUI. CLI works fine, my another acc works fine..
<L3top> oh, thats neat.
<teodi> L3top: it's probably not a problem with splash screen, that was just an idea
<L3top> teodi: if you create a new user everything works and is there?
<teodi> L3top: I assume, I can try.
<teodi> L3top: yop, everything works well
<L3top> in cli try: cp /etc/skel/.[a-zA-Z0-9]* /home/USERNAME; cp /etc/skel/* /home/USERNAME
<L3top> where USERNAME is your user name
<L3top> wait
<L3top> sorry
<teodi> which one?
<L3top> need an -r in there
<L3top> so
<L3top> cp -r /etc/skel/.[a-zA-Z0-9]* /home/USERNAME; cp -r /etc/skel/* /home/USERNAME
<L3top> where USERNAME is the user you cant login with...
<teodi> I don't have skel directory
<L3top> er...
<L3top> one moment
<L3top> what version are you on
 * L3top should probably lead with such questions
<L3top> lol
<teodi> version of what specifically?
<teodi> 11.10
<James147> teodi: rename ~/.kde and see if you can login
<teodi> James147: tried that
<L3top> should have a skel. weird.
<L3top> can anyone on 11.10 confirm there is a skel dir?
<L3top> I mean
<L3top> thats "how stuff works" kind of stuff... I don't know how you are getting new desktops if you dont have an /etc/skel dir...
<teodi> L3top: wait
<teodi> I do have skel, let me check that command again
<James147> L3top: its unlikly to be a config file in /etc/skel, as that only contain some bacic configs like the bashrc
<James147> kde settings are generated the first time you log in
<James147> (and most other apps the first time you use them)
<L3top> I just meant, if there is no desktop info, it may not login...
<teodi> cp: cannot stat `/etc/skel/*': No such file or directory
<L3top> was a shot in the dark
<teodi> sorry
<L3top> I was more concerned with the hidden files.
<L3top> the first command
#kubuntu 2012-03-01
<rosco_y> how do I register the public key for the repo http://badgerports.org ?
<rosco_y> (not sure if "repo" is the right term)
<rosco_y> repository, hmm...maybe that's right.
<rosco_y> not sure though.  I was wrong once before.  It was a while ago, but it could happen again.
<rosco_y> Well, I got it.  Weird that it helped to read the directions at badgerports.  That usually doesn't help me at all.
<Snowhog> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at http://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<maniX> Hello frnds, i am having problem managing the activity. I want my activity to have only my desktop folder full screened with bottom pannel on. But i am not able to do that. Please help
<sbarcteam> hi.
<sbarcteam> I am having strange experience with kde-standard on ubuntu 11.11.
<sbarcteam> The problem is with vnc.
<sbarcteam> When using x11vnc or vino-server or any other vnc server using the "real" display, I am getting a very big screen area.
<sbarcteam> I think KDE plasma is defining a bigger screen than my client expects, and so it's a bit mess.
<sbarcteam> is there a way around this ?
<sbarcteam> is ther anyone around here ?
<cesare> ciao
<mxii> ê appears as ^e under firefox and thunderbird, is there a way to solve that?
<kavurt> akonadi cannot be started on my computer. it says "it's not retistered at D-bus". any ideas?
<mxii> can you switch from debian to kubuntu easily?
<noaXess> hey all
<noaXess> if i doubleclick a xml file in dolphin it is opened in firefox instead of kate... but file association for *.xml is set to open with kate... any idea?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<James147> Heya BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi James147
<Peace-> hy BluesKaj
<Peace-> *e
<adr> hehe
<BluesKaj> hi Peace-
<BluesKaj> hey yofel
<yofel> hey BluesKaj
 * BluesKaj researches NAS and freeNAS ..could be a neat solution
<Combatjuan> Not sure where to ask this.  From a linux box, if I do 'ping data' I get the ip address 10.0.0.5.  If I instead do 'ping \\data' I get 10.0.0.10.  What do those leading backslashes even mean?
<Combatjuan> I suspect that '\\data' is a windows share.  But I would expect ping to either ignore the backslashes and also give me '10.0.0.5' or to raise an error about that being a malformed hostname.
<Combatjuan> And googling for an answer to this question is beyond my skill.  If someone could point me to a more appropriate channel, I'd go there.  But I'm not sure if this is a low level network issue, a samba issue, an ubuntu issue...
<BluesKaj> Combatjuan,  what's the purpose of pinging data ? Any existing partitions should be listed in "places" in dolphin including windows ntfs
<Combatjuan> BluesKaj: I was trying to figure out if it was reachable.  But a coworker did the same except with the leading backslashes.  I'm confused why it resolved to two ip addresses.
<Combatjuan> So basically, I'm just trying to understand.  I think it might have something to do with DNS versus a Netbios equivalent?  And maybe they are both actually different machines?
<Combatjuan> I'm starting to think my confusion is based on my previous assumption that leading backslashes were merely part of some kind of samba client notation but in fact they are part of a more broad netbios protocol that ping also understands.  Does that sound right?
<Combatjuan> And nothing would prevent the DNS server from resolving 'data' to somewhere completely different than the computer with netbios name '\\data'.
<Combatjuan> And that's confusing.  But on a big network it's not surprising that 'data' would be a common name.
<BluesKaj> Combatjuan,  that's probly a safe assumption ...not familiar with pinging hostnames ..IPs , but I'm on a home network so large WANs aren't my strong suit
<Combatjuan> BluesKaj: Ok.  Well, I'll pretend I have a solid answer and that should probably trick my curiosity into satisfaction.  Thanks.
<BluesKaj> Combatjuan,  are you looking for a particular server on the network or ?
<Combatjuan> BluesKaj: A client was reporting ambiguous problems with 'data' and I knew they had done some reorganization of their network so I was just wondering if it was up at all.  But that's sort of orthogonal to my question.
<BluesKaj> Combatjuan,   orthogonal ? Not sure what you mean by that , = 0 ?
<Combatjuan> BluesKaj: It's a metaphor I guess.  "orthogonal" lines share no vector components.  It means unrelated.  The 'why' of my question was unrelated to the 'what'.
<BluesKaj> ok , i guess :)
<Peace-> __ is ortogonal to |
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> geometry
<Combatjuan> Peace-: Best ascii diagram I've seen all day!
<BluesKaj> BBL
<designbybeck> in the way you can join more than one package to install like 'sudo apt-get install inkscape gimp' can you do the same when adding ppa's?? Like sudo apt-add-repositor ppa:repo1/ ppa:repo2/ ..... ?
<Sentynel> designbybeck: afaik it doesn't take multiple repos at once, but something like this should work: for repo in ppa:fred/ppa ppa:bill/ppa ppa:etc/ppa; do sudo apt-add-repository -y $repo; done
<designbybeck> hhmmm
<designbybeck> do you have a to do a update after each repo add as well?  I'm trying to make a text file I can just copy and paste to a term window to run all my stuff when installing on a new machine
<Sentynel> you can add them all then do one update
<Sentynel> easiest way of doing it is just create a bash script
<designbybeck> I know ideally I'd want ot make them part of my distro or something, but i haven't learn that much yet ;)  so I'm just trying to find a quick way to install all the software I want , it would be nice to have it auto answer Y as well
<Sentynel> loop over the ppas you use like that, then update (and probably upgrade), then install the packages you want
<designbybeck> I don't know hwo to do bash
<designbybeck> i'm still learning
<Sentynel> a bash script is just a newline-separated list of commands you enter in the terminal
<designbybeck> Thanks Sentynel, i just found this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/94061/how-to-install-multiple-ppas-and-applications-at-once
<designbybeck> i'm going to read up on it
<Sentynel> also, the -y option to apt-* assumes yes to any queries
<designbybeck> could you ever set custom System Settings this way? like middle mouse button to resize in Input Devices and things like that?
<designbybeck> ah ok!
<Sentynel> well stuff you put in system settings is stored in a config file somewhere
<Sentynel> you can just copy that over to new systems as well
<Sentynel> I don't know where exactly it is off the top of my head though
<designbybeck> :D I'll go hunting!
<Sentynel> it'll be in ~/.kde/share/config/ somewhere I'd guess
<designbybeck> Sentynel: a bash file is saved as filename.sh ?
<Sentynel> designbybeck: yeah
<excognac> anyone knows how to change letters within a keyboard layout?
<Scunizi> I've placed quick launch icons on the top screen bar in 3 sections.  How do I move the icons around?  I can't seem to get them in the order I want.
<draeath> I can't figure out how to get a "real" desktop on my netbook. It seems to force me into the netbook oriented "Activities" thing. There are no other sessions listed at the login screen.
<draeath> How do you get it to log you into the "full desktop"
<draeath> (apologies for stupid questions, can't find anything useful via google. just news items about activities and such)
<draeath> ... no sooner do I ask than I find it's buried in "Workspace Settings" now. Nevermind.;
<sleepy> ??
<Linuxephus> sleepy: Pay me no heed. I just logged in several minutes ago to test an install of Xchat-Gnome along side Xchat itself. They appear not to like co-habiting alongside each other.
<sleepy> Linuxephus ?
<sleepy> sure you mean me?
<Linuxephus> sleepy: Eh...never mind. By all means, carry on.
<RiotingPacifist> How can i get a list of i386 packaged on 11.10?
<Riddell> RiotingPacifist: I don't understand what you mean
<rork> RiotingPacifist: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<RiotingPacifist> rork: Riddell Im on amd64 and i want to check what i've installed that is i386 isntead of amd64?
<Riddell> RiotingPacifist: oh multi-arch packages?  no idea I'm afraid
<dmatt> anybody knows how I change email for my Launchpad account? I do not see the option to do it...
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines | Kmail users read this before upgrading: http://bit.ly/o841iy | 12.04 LTS Beta 1 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PrecisePangolin/Beta1/Kubuntu
<Riddell> 12.04 LTS Beta 1 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PrecisePangolin/Beta1/Kubuntu !
<starbuck> great job!
<Husel> Hello, I've installed Kubuntu using the wubi installer, but when it loads up it says something like "wubildr not found" and then the 5 dots appear on a blue background showing it is loading, then the mouse cursor appears and it just stops. Any ideas how to fix it?
<TorpedoSkyline> How come I can't delete my system partition from the partitioner in Kubuntu Live CD?
<soee> hi what is the command to upgrade 11.10 to 12.04 ?
<sleepy> ??
<DarthFrog> soee: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<soee> nope wont work
<DarthFrog> soee: try: sudo do-release-upgrade -p
<soee> DarthFrog: nope, cant find new release
<DarthFrog> There is no new release yet.
<DarthFrog> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades
<DarthFrog>  kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade
<DarthFrog> Or "sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f kde -d"
<DarthFrog> That works.
<rosco_y> Does anyone know how I can find the System.Linq.dll?
<RiotingPacifist> anybody using cgroups?
<kleiner_teddy> Good evening everyone....
<cryptopsy> how do you have something in init.d start automatically on startup in ubuntu?
<kleiner_teddy> I have a problem with midnight commander. When I quit the programm, I want to stay in the directory I am, at that moment, and NOT, like it does now, go back to the directory it startet.
<kleiner_teddy> How can I achive this?
<yofel> cryptopsy: symlinks in /etc/rcX.d/ - read up on sys-v-init
<cryptopsy> yofel: no just tell me what tool to use
<yofel> rc2.d is what you want usually, there's also the update-rc.d command
<cryptopsy> is there an rc-update tool?
<yofel> update-rc.d
<cryptopsy> thanks
<kleiner_teddy> does anyone know, if there is a runleveleditor, like in opensuse's yast?
<yofel> I think we had something like that ages ago, but upstart doesn't really use runlevels so it would be useless today
<kleiner_teddy> @ yofel: the problem is, is that I have to start some programs manual
<yofel> you want to start some manually, or you have to start them manually?
<kleiner_teddy> depends on the program
<kleiner_teddy> apache & mysql needs to start directly after booting
<kleiner_teddy> on every runlevel
<yofel> services that still use sys-v-init can be managed with update-rc.d like before
<kleiner_teddy> okay, i will look at that :)
<yofel> upstart manages the services by using config files in /etc/init/ which have inter-service dependencies in them
<kleiner_teddy> okay, big thx @ yofel :)
<kleiner_teddy> do you know the solution of my other prblem too?
<yofel> nope, I don't use midnight commander myself
<kleiner_teddy> okidok.
<kleiner_teddy> maybe someone else will respond to that
<graft> yo, how do i get rid of these gnome file associations?
<graft> stuff opens with gedit and such
<kleiner_teddy> in gnome I don know
<kleiner_teddy> but in KDE there's system-settings
<graft> seriously? system settings?
<graft> surely there is some metapackage that sets these associations that i can install...
<kleiner_teddy> klick on file associations
<graft> i'd rather not set hundreds of associations by hand
<kleiner_teddy> sorry I know/use always the program-link in system settings
<kleiner_teddy> for sure something is available for gnome too
<graft> no, that's not what i'm asking
<graft> i am using kde, and when i try to opens omething in dolphin, it opens it with a gnome application
<graft> i don't want it to
<kleiner_teddy> I understand a little better know
<kleiner_teddy> in fileassociations you have to change that
<kleiner_teddy> search for the extension there
<kleiner_teddy> then you will see a list of programs that opens it
<graft> no, that's not what i'm talking about, i know how to do it one by one
<graft> there is a file /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<graft> it lists a lot of mime-type associations with specific applications
<graft> right now it is full of gnome applications
<graft> there is surely a way to get it to be full of kde applications
<graft> how do i do that?
<kleiner_teddy> oooookay! now I really understand you! Iǘe never had that problem before
<kleiner_teddy> I can help you
<kleiner_teddy> sorry: can't
<kleiner_teddy> have you installed gnome before you installed gnome? or how you installed your system?
<kleiner_teddy> sorry gnome before kde
<kleiner_teddy> it's getting a bit late know.
<graft> yeah, i had gnome installed first, then i installed kde
<graft> i installed ubuntu rather than kubuntu
<kleiner_teddy> that might be the problem
<kleiner_teddy> don't you have another system with kde installed?
<kleiner_teddy> then you can copy the file from that system
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-lts-announce  "Kubuntu has always been and always will be a community made project."
<shrikrishna> @graft- the same thing had happened to one of my friends too
<shrikrishna> if you install ubuntu with gnome first and then install kde, the default applications will remain the same
<shrikrishna> i guess you'll have to download all kde applications individually and set them as default manually
<shrikrishna> because you installed only the kdm, not kubuntu as a whole...
<Riddell> afiestas: not like us in -devel any more?
#kubuntu 2012-03-02
<JmichaelX> has anyone else noticed power usage increasing since the most recent updates?
<Tronic> JMichaelX: I have noticed severe loss of battery life on my laptop with 12.04 but I cannot precisely tell when it began.
<Tronic> I noticed the problem yesterday.
<JMichaelX> Tronic: hmmm... the kernel issues with power usage were supposed to have been resolved with kernel 3.2+
<JMichaelX> however, i am using 11.10... and i am thinking the issue here is with KDE (bit i do not know that for sure)
<JMichaelX> but*
<dell> hi
<jmccullough> Hi all! I'm attempting to dual boot Windows 7 and the latest Kubuntu release. I have plenty of free space allocated via the windows partition configurations, but I don't see the "free space" option in the Kubuntu setup.
<jmccullough> exit
<phoenix_firebrd> amarok volume control doesnt work after i installed and uninstalled veromix volume control plasmoid
<lisamariefan> Hey everyone.
<lisamariefan> Anyone here familiar with ASP.NET?
<lisamariefan> Anyone?
<lisamariefan> I'm just curious because I'm taking on this skills assessment for an internship, and the guy understand if I don't know much but am willing to learn...
<szal> how does that relate to Kubuntu?
<lisamariefan> But I just want to get enough of a grasp of things.
<lisamariefan> It relates to computers.
<lisamariefan> It relates to software development.
<szal> so it doesn't relate to Kubuntu -> off-topic
<lisamariefan> ...
<lisamariefan> Yeah?  And?
<lisamariefan> Is there a room for that?
<szal> try on of the -offtopic channels
<szal> *one
<lisamariefan> There is no channel with that explicit name, and...I forget...
<lisamariefan> How do you pull up a channel list?
<homevehicle> ку всем
<homevehicle> ^_^
<Unit193> !ru | homevehicle
<ubottu> homevehicle: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ronskisika> > I enjoy switching desktop when I move the mouse against the screen edge, but I'd like to also use the corners of the screen to trigger additional actions (e.g. lock screen, present windows). It used to work when I used 4.7. I'm not positive if the move to 4.8 broke it, tho
<ronskisika> I can move the mouse to the corner so that the desktop is not switched, but the corner action is not triggered. If I disable desktop switching, the corner action works like a charm
<ronskisika> I'm using KDE, naturally
<nafg> ?
<nafg> ?
<nafg> testing
<TheOneRing> hi I'm trying to get a ‘Atheros Wireless WLAN BT 1535C Half MiniCard’  to run, which I read is a  “Atheros AR6x02/AR6003 NWF WLAN
<TheOneRing> and would require http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ath6kl
<TheOneRing> what is the easyest way to get all the dev tools on a usb stick?
<skramer_> hi, I have some problem with KMail2. Which is everytime I mark some e-mail as spam, it says that "E-Mails in folder can not be modified". Any idea how this could be solved?
<Asiq> server
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<drostie> Okay, so, in getting wireshark to work the way it's supposed to work, I accidentally clobbered my groups.
<drostie> could someone go to the konsole and type 'groups' so that I know what groups kubuntu normally assigns you to? :D
<yofel> drostie: not quite default, but here's what I'm in: adm dialout cdrom sudo plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare libvirtd wireshark (and my own user group)
<drostie> yay, thanks.
<Oxymoron> Hi, latest 12.04 beta of Kubuntu, is it "stable"? I know it is BETA nad should not be stable per default. But could be more stable than 11.04 anyway ;)
<Peace-> Oxymoron: here works but because here works fine doesn't mean is stable for your
<Oxymoron> Peace-: Is anything crashing for you? Does apt, sound, wifi, video works?
<Oxymoron> Any improvements noticable?
<Peace-> Oxymoron: i use apt with alias and of course works fine
<Peace-> yes everything is working here
<Oxymoron> Peace-: I read somewhere about a bug with ordering problem in apt, configure packages before download them :P
<Peace-> Oxymoron: i just do sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Oxymoron> Peace-: What is the changes? Does not say much on the beta official info page. What is the REALLY changes for the user?
<Peace-> and it works
<Peace-> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/02/plasma-desktopbc1827.png
<Peace-> Oxymoron: well no changes
<Peace-> Oxymoron: kde 4.8 is kde 4.8
<Oxymoron> Peace-: Something polished? better gui somewhere, nw modules or anything?
<Oxymoron> Peace-: Does Telepathy works good for instance?
<Peace-> Oxymoron: have you tested kde 4.8 ?
<Peace-> Oxymoron: telepathy here works with msn
<Oxymoron> Isnt KDE 4.8 installed if you have latest 11.04?
<Oxymoron> Peace-: Does it work with Facebook as well?
<Oxymoron> Maybe Skye?
<Peace-> Oxymoron: i dunno i am on kubuntu 12.04 since it was alpha
<Peace-> Oxymoron: i have no skype
<Peace-> Oxymoron: not tested telepathy wwith facebook
<Oxymoron> Just wondering if its worth install it at all. if not changes, then not need to install it.
<Oxymoron> And if no changes, why even bother release 12.04? :D
<Peace-> Oxymoron: if you have kde 4.7 ...
<Peace-> Oxymoron: if you have a good kernel with 11.'04 it doesn't means you have to upgrade
<Peace-> maybe just kde if you can install on it
<Oxymoron> Peace-: What is the new changes in KDE 4.8 then= :)
<Peace-> Oxymoron: well you can read the changelog on kde website
<Oxymoron> Yes I read release info on kde.org, but does say much.
<Peace-> dolphin faster basically
<Peace-> telepathy kde
<Oxymoron> What is the pratical changes, what do you as end user feel that changed.
<Peace-> dolphin a little faster
<Peace-> and plasma seems more stable
<Peace-> just that
<Oxymoron> Uhm seems like I have 4.8
<Peace-> so...
<Oxymoron> Dolphin went more unstable, sure faster but crashes more often.
<Peace-> Oxymoron: here never chrashed
<Peace-> cra
<Oxymoron> It try to be so fast, that it freezes in directory listing process.
<Peace-> never seen that issue here
<Oxymoron> Take very long time to open a dir with many files etc, because of the tree view, when check a folder.
<Peace-> that could be true ..
<Oxymoron> Only happens sometimes
<Avihay> 4.8 is mainly a compositing speed improvement for me
<Oxymoron> Mostly when access NTFS partition
<Peace-> i have not ntfs :)
<Peace-> i just use linux
<Oxymoron> Peace-: Btw, do you know if anyone is working to improve audio configs and HDMI?
<Peace-> Oxymoron: no i don't know but this is what i have http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXlf3xRMkIE right now
<Oxymoron> What I do not understand is that ubuntu/kubuntu NEVER done anything about the login screen before come to desktop ... EVER.
<Peace-> here there is a nice slash stuff
<Peace-> splash
<Oxymoron> Peace-: Really, can you show me what from kde.looks? I have not EVER seen any changes that make it looks good. Same crappy input fields
<Oxymoron> Different layouts, but same input and ugly KDE logo etc.
<Oxymoron> Not say I particularly want like Windows 7, but more like that please.
<Peace-> Oxymoron: i use minimalistic
<Peace-> Oxymoron: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/02/plasma-desktopBp1827.png
<Oxymoron> Peace-: This is the highest rated one on kde look ... http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Clean?content=74405
<Oxymoron> Looks like a child draw it.
<Oxymoron> So few changes that need to be done, to make it beautiful, but still simple, minimalistic.
<Oxymoron> Change shape of input fields, fonts of labels, then add a list of users with rounded corners on each logo of users. Colors is a taste matter, but I would say grey is out, make more milky with KDE blue.
<Peace-> Oxymoron: dunno but i like my desktop :) http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/02/plasma-desktopjq1827.png and now i hav to go create your own kdm
<Oxymoron> Then use the whole freaking screen, not a simple frame in the middle with user and password field xD
<Peace-> if you don't like it's pretty simple
<Oxymoron> Oh does Kate have built in terminal :D
<Peace-> Oxymoron: read this it could be usefull for your new kdm theme :) http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php/?content=90516
<Oxymoron> Peace-: Possible to change how xserver does render input fields?
<Oxymoron> Also wonder if possible to read in users on the system.
<Oxymoron> Peace-: How do you have Konsole in kate?
<Oxymoron> nvm found it.
<jmut> hi. having kubuntu setup up & running. I'd like to reinstall cause I got new SSD. Is it possible to  backup/upload current installtion on USB somehow to easily install or I need fresh install?
<jmut> any tips & tricks?
<James147> jmut: you chould just copy the files to the new disk and reconfigure some things and reinstall grub
<James147> jmut: most notabally you need to edit /etc/fstab (denotes drives to be mounted at boot)
<jmut> James147: well on old disk I got kubuntu + win7.    I plan to keep it and have this SSD. on the SSD I will need the kubuntu installed, and win7 will be left on old HDD
<jmut> James147: basically I will install all new kubuntu.... it will find other OS I guess  ( from old HDD) and then I'll have to purge old kubuntu ( on old HDD)
<jmut> James147: something like that is my plan
<jmut> James147: something like that is my plan
<jmut> oops.sry
<shadeslayer> jmut: backup ~/.kde and do a fresh install on the SSD?
<shadeslayer> it won't keep your system settings, but atleast your KDE settings will be preserved
<jmut> shadeslayer: mm no. I will install fresh KDE on the new SSD drive....and then copy needed stuff from old drive
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> best to start with a clean state sometimes :)
<jmut> shadeslayer: yep...tons of settings though...copy it is for sure :)   btw kwallet stuff is within .kde/ right?
<shadeslayer> afaik yes
<frankie___> hi. I have just installed kubuntu 12.04 beta1, and have problems with Plymouth - screen is blinking (with kubuntu logo/wallpaper - that plymouth theme) like some hundred times a second :) any hints how to fix this?
<BluesKaj> hudred times / sec ...you have good eyes ...most lights only flicker at 50 -60 times / sec :)
<BluesKaj> frankie___,  ctl+alt+f1 .. you may have to login , then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade , afterwards , reboot
<frankie___> BluesKaj: okay, will try this :)
<frankie___> is 12GB enough for / (root) for desktop kubuntu installation? (not dvd)
<frankie___> (and, of course, for further installation of games and other applications)
<szal> should be
<szal> at least if you have a separate /home
<BluesKaj> 12G is plenty , a large install will still only use 6-8
<frankie___> okay, going with 10G
 * szal would view 10 as a bit on the low side
<frankie___> szal: /home is separated
<frankie___> event that 10G for / is low?
<szal> ?
<frankie___> szal: [17:08]  * szal would view 10 as a bit on the low side
<szal> frankie___: hence the question mark; your last question doesn't make sense
<frankie___> let's say that I have two separate partitions - 10G for / and rest of disk for /home
<frankie___> in this situation does 10GB is enought for /?
<szal> depends on your usage pattern; I wouldn't rule out the possibility of / running full over time
<frankie___> after upgrade, still that same problem.... i see some "~^22[[", some "fsck from util-linux 2.20.1" and kubuntu wallpaper/logo is blinking
<frankie___> until login screen (which takes so much time - about 2 minutes to boot)
<jinzougen> Hey. When I try to visit a site which has a java applet, konquerer redirects me to the java download page on the sun website. I have the newest version available for kubuntu, but it isn't quite as new as the one on the page. How can I tell konquerer to just run the applet any not try to get the newest version?
<Oxymoron> hello suckers!
<becino> hi everybody
<Combatjuan> Hello.  I'm having problems where amarok will occassionally hang.  Or sound will only play from one program at a time.  My audio playback device is PualseAudio.
<Combatjuan> If I go into Phonon config and select the PulseAudio Sound SErver under Device Preference tab, Audio Playback page and click 'Test', it simply hangs and no sound comes out.
<bos> шлздхх
<bos> Проверка связи
<jEhrichs> Hi all. Someone in here has some knowledge about the packaging of the Nepomuk parts from kubuntu? I'm missing a few parts that should normally be available
<gene__> Greets all;
<gene__> ndiswrapper problem, refuses to load bcmwlhigh5.  Ideas?
<gene__> ndiswrapper problem, refuses to load bcmwlhigh5.  Worked well 6 months back. Ideas?
<quizno50> Question for the gurus: I'm running Kubuntu 11.10 on a MacBook Pro and the process: upstart-udev-br is constantly running at 100% CPU. I can kill the process and the system runs fine after, but it keeps coming back. Anyone have ideas on how to fix this?
<Seven_Six_Two> nvidia6800gt, 2 monitors of same size and frequency, xorg set to separate x screens for each monitor. for some reason, I can't see the running windows on the second monitor, although the panel is there, and I can see the window previews when I hover over task manager. All I see for the desktop itself is a gradient.
<Sentynel> Seven_Six_Two: if you're not using separate x screens for a specific reason, it works much better set to twinview configuration
<Seven_Six_Two> Sentynel, yeah, I had it working like that for a very long time using twinview, but I'm trying to get svideo out working as well
<Seven_Six_Two> Sentynel, the thought was that I would get separate-x working first, then enable twinview with tv and second monitor.
<Seven_Six_Two> Sentynel, since switching on twinview for tv while both monitors are using it freezes nvidia-settings like I asked it to /0
<Seven_Six_Two> or is it /-1
<Seven_Six_Two> tragic thing is that I have 2x nvidia 6800gt cards, but only 1 agp slot
<roger_> !9.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://ubottu.com/y/karmic for details.
<roger_> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<roger_> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<roger_> Hmm
<roger_> !support
<ubottu> The official Kubuntu support channel is #kubuntu. Also see http://www.kubuntu.com/support.php
<roger_> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
#kubuntu 2012-03-03
<JMichaelX> has anyone else noticed power usage having increased since some of the more recent updates?
<JMichaelX> there is something very effed up right now with KDE, and maybe flash
<gene__> Hey guys-how do you create an account on launchpad, that captcha is so warped even human eyes can't figure it out
<Beatbox_Hero> Hey could i get some help please?
<Beatbox_Hero> I cant get Ubuntu to load
<Beatbox_Hero> Installed it. Even rebooted the first time. it all went fine.
<Beatbox_Hero> But now it wont boot. It stalls on a blank screen right after selecting Ubuntu in grub
<Beatbox_Hero> hey....Is anyone here?
<JMichaelX> this is #kubuntu , not #ubuntu
<Beatbox_Hero> So sorry haha
<Graf_Westerholt> Beatbox_Hero, I had some of this problem with Kubuntu, too.
<Graf_Westerholt> I do not know how I fixed it any more. But try to press the „Escape“-Key.
<Graf_Westerholt> Has anyone an idea why some of my windows are being maximized from time to time in height or width , e.g. Dolphin, Kate and Kontact and how I would stop that?
<Beatbox_Hero> so would you guys like to explain the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<hemza> I have a problem with X server
<Graf_Westerholt> !kubuntu | Beatbox_Hero
<ubottu> Beatbox_Hero: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<Beatbox_Hero> Thank you sir
<hemza> is there a way to connect wifi network  using command line tty. the desk top do not chrged
<Graf_Westerholt> How can I choose different languages for spell checking in different channels in Quassel?
<James_KL> hello , installing kubuntu , gives that error x86_64 : http://bitsy.me/img4dy - WTF?
<Graf_Westerholt> James_KL, do you want to spam or what website is that?
<hemza> XSERVTransSocketUNIXCreateListener: ...SocketCreateListener() failed
<hemza> _XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: server already running
<hemza> Fatal server error:
<hemza> Cannot establish any listening sockets - Make sure an X server isn't already running
<hemza> Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
<hemza> at http://wiki.x.org
<FloodBotK1> hemza: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hemza> for help.
<Brewer1990> hello?
<rork> hi Brewer1990
<brently> on kubuntu 11.10 with kde 4.8  qt has a bug items get hung in task bar. added alternate sources to a patched version. HOW do i replace the qt 4.8 i have with the patched one???
<encrypt> hi, i'm installling kubuntu on a separate partition, version 11.10. first log in, running the package manager to upgrade and it hangs in the middle of the upgrading - too long for the largest package one might find in the repositories. I have to force to quit the application and when restarting the system the Network Manager doesn't recognize any wireless device, no internet.
<encrypt> im installing kubuntu 11.10 on a separate partition
<faichele> I've got an annoying issue with KDE's network manager interface: I recently deactivated the option "Enable wireless", and since then the network manager always keeps my WLAN card disabled, even if I have the option activated before I shut down the system.
<Peace-> encrypt_: are you there?
<faichele> Does someone know how I can reset the option to "always on"?
<Peace-> faichele: wait
<faichele> Peace-: For the network manager?
<Peace-> faichele: yes wait a sec
<Peace-> faichele: i would like undestand if your wifi is enabled or not
<Peace-> faichele: so open a terminal
<Peace-> iwconfig
<Peace-> it should appears ath0 or ath1 or wlan0 or wlan1 or etc etc
<faichele> That works correctly if I use /etc/network/interfaces to configure my WLAN interface without network manager.
<faichele> Also, activating WLAN via "nmcli nm wifi on" works correctly.
<faichele> The only problem is that NetworkManager always starts with "wifi off" on system boot.
<Peace-> ok if you go for your own way i guess i will leave
<Peace-> 5 sec then i will leave i am doing a splahscreen in qml so i have no time...
<faichele> Peace-: OK, no problem.
<encrypt_> Peace-: I have the same problem but iwconfig shows no output of the wireless device
<Peace-> encrypt_: usb or pci ?
<Peace-> encrypt_: notebook ?
<encrypt_> Peace-: sorry, was posting the question on another channel. Iwconfig does not recognize any wireless device, but it did before the upgrade. Btw, im not upgrading to 12.04 beta, its simply the first update / upgrade after the installation
<Peace-> encrypt_: there is  a driver issue then
<Peace-> encrypt_: just answer to my question
<Peace-> :) people here just do what they want
<Peace-> Peace-:
<baby4ko> i upgraded a laptop from kubuntu 11.10 to 12.04 lts beta1 ... pretty good ... just that i can' t connect to wpa wlan no more ... wep works ... its a 03:07.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)
<baby4ko> lsmod shows ipw2200 as module
<baby4ko> should be fine
<baby4ko> is this an known error ?
<Guest92110> Hello?
<Guest92110> I have the problem described here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1859090.html. The solution is give, but i cant implement it from command line :(
<amichair_> how do I install kernel 3.2.0-18.28 on 11.10? (I got to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/3.2.0-18.28/+build/3254748, but not sure what the proper instructions are)
<Guest92110>  Is there a way to "uncheck the two boxes " ‘Download Updates’ and ‘install third party software"" from command line?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Guest92110> I have the problem described here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1859090.html. The solution is give, but i cant implement it from command line :( This probably wont take long. Please give a couple of minutes. I will be forever indepted to you!
<BluesKaj> Guest92110, , ctl+alt+F1 , a login is probly necessary at the prompt, then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<locsmif> Hi all. I see kedit is not available from the repo in Ubuntu, what is the alternative, i.e. what is the basic editor Kubuntu uses?
<qbit> look for kwrite or kate, depending on what you installed
<qbit> vi will bring up vim if you're familiar with that
<BluesKaj> locsmif,  look for "kate"
<locsmif> BluesKaj: ty
<meduser> Good morning to the fine people here
<meduser> BluesKaj: I got the dvd's burning right
<BluesKaj> med ok ,what are you using ?
<BluesKaj> meduser, ^
<meduser> BluesKaj: 3 programsDeVede, terminal, and k3b.
<BluesKaj> meduser,  tovid as well ?
<meduser> The different step that I wasn't doing was going to advanced and select the option “Create Disk Structure”.
<meduser> BluesKaj: no, no tovid..It works, takes about 90 minutes, but it works, and video and sound quality is as good as the rip.
<BluesKaj> mencoder will also do the job , but one has to search for the correct string commands since the manual rarely give workable examples
<meduser> BluesKaj: That option is in DEVede, is ok to post links here?
<BluesKaj> sure
<meduser> BluesKaj: followed this how-to, works perfectly..
<meduser> BluesKaj: http://www.ghacks.net/2009/03/20/create-dvds-in-linux-with-devede-mkisofs-and-k3b/
<meduser> BluesKaj: Anyways, thank you so much for all your help on getting this going. I like Kubuntu mmore each day, and being able to make DVD's..it's even better
<BluesKaj> ok meduser . i placed that url in my linux pages list, so i can recommend it to others who need conversion to dvd
<markus_> moin
<floown> hello
<floown> what the name of the launcher ? (alt+F2)
<floown> Il have lost the shortcut
<floown> I'm searching a global shortcut in systemsetting but I don't have found yet ^^…
<floown> execute the command
<qw-Russian> hello
<qw-Russian> help me pleae
<qw-Russian> after install Windows XP in VirtualBox, Windows XP didn't see my Usb  Flesh
<qw-Russian> ?
<rork> floown: System Settings > Gestures & Shortcuts > Global Keyboard Shortcuts > Run command interface
<floown> rork: yep thx, I had found, "éxecuter la commande" in french
<ALS-IT-NET-PC> Thank you, for all.....
<Ratchetman> While trying to download apport debugging packages I got this error message.   Failed to download http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-updates/main libwebkitgtk-3.0-0 amd64 1.4.3-0ubuntu4 403  Forbidden [IP: 127.0.0.1 4001]
<Ratchetman> Now it won't close
<Ratchetman> Muon that is.
<apparle> hi guys :)
<apparle> I'm planning to buy Lenovo Ideapad Z570 Are there any major linux specfic issues with it?
<faichele_> Just for reference: I asked about a strange error with NetworkManager a few hours back; problem was that after system start, NetworkManager always reported the "Wireless enabled" option as swichted off.
<faichele_> The solution turned out to be adding "rfkill unblock wifi" in /etc/init/network-interface.conf, in the "pre-start script" section.
<faichele_> Right after boot, "rfkill list" always reported "Wireless LAN" as "Soft blocked".
<apparle> faichele_: Do you also have Z570 ?
<em> when i first installed kubuntu i was able to watch this video, now it says that I don't have the right plugins -- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tg00YEETFzg
<em> what can I do to be able to watch videos like that again?
<ScottyK> Try installing the restricted extrass
<ScottyK> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<em> Your browser does not currently recognize any of the video formats available.
<em> Click here to visit our frequently asked questions about HTML5 video.
<em> but i had already installed the restricted extras
<Sentynel> em: https://www.youtube.com/html5 turn html5 off here
<em> Sentynel: I should turn it off?
<em> I think it might already be turned off but I will check
<Sentynel> em: you're getting an error message about html5 format support, so it appears to be on
<em> Sentynel: it says -- You are not currently in the HTML5 trial.
<Sentynel> em: what browser are you using?
<em> Firefox
<Sentynel> if you go to firefox addons view and the plugins tab, is flash listed?
<em> Sentynel: let me see
<em> Sentynel: about:plugins  right?
<Sentynel> that'll work yeah
<Sentynel> you could also try turning html5 on, as firefox supports that
<em> Sentynel: hm, strange, the only thing that is listed in about:plugins is the skype buttons for Kopete
<em> which i never even use kopete
<em> or skype
<Sentynel> em: interesting.. have a look at about:addons and the plugin tab
<em> ok
<Sentynel> kopete's included by default on kubuntu
<em> Sentynel: hm. in about:addons there is nothing really there. but it does show that The English(GB) and the English(South African) language packs are added.
<em> Is that because Mark Shuttleworth is South African?
<Sentynel> em: plugins tab
<em> Sentynel: the only thing at all in the plugins tab is the skype buttons for kopete
<Sentynel> it shouldn't auto install any language packs; you'd need to specifically request them, or maybe have your system language set to that
<Sentynel> anyway
<em> i thought there would be java and falsh in there.
<Sentynel> in console, what does apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer give you?
<em> I positively never requested any language packs and Im American. When I installed I chose American english/keyboard.
<em> lemme see
<em> Sentynel: it says installed
<em> flashplugin-installer: Installed: 11.1.102.62ubuntu0.11.04.2
<Sentynel> try reinstalling it, maybe.. sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<em> where is all the java plugins also?
<Sentynel> yeah I'm wondering about that
<em> i think maybe somehow my .mozilla was replaced wtih a south african's
<Sentynel> plugins like java and flash aren't stored in .mozilla, though, they're in system directories
<em> i see. it is reinstalling now i akill be back in a bit
<em> Sentynel: so reintalling flashplugin-installer has foxed the youtube problem. But then I wonder, why did i lose it in the first place, why do I not have ny java plugins in there, and why do i have south african language packs?
<Sentynel> em: if you double-click the south african language pack in about:addons, it'll give you a page which will tell you when it was last updated
<Sentynel> which may or may not be enlightening
<punk> hi guys. i've got interesting trouble with my bluetooth device. Searching formus has no results. Maybe You can help me?
<Sentynel> em: hmm, spot check fail, I have the south african language pack too
<Sentynel> where the hell did that come from O_o
<Sentynel> em: the date on my south african language pack coincides with an updated version of flashplugin-installer being installed via apt, according to the logs
<mMorpheusXNL> goodevening all
<mMorpheusXNL> does anyone know if muon software center has been fixed allready is tell get the error segmentation fault 11 on start
<punk> mm, yesterday i've just solve this problem
<punk> this helped me https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/+bug/915235/comments/4
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 915235 in muon (Ubuntu) "muon-installer crash" [High,Fix committed]
<mohsen> how can i connect to a HTTPS proxy server ?
<mohsen> anybody can help me? how can i connect to a HTTPS proxy server ?
<mohsen> anybody can help me? how can i connect to a HTTPS proxy or socks proxy server ?
<mohsen>  how can i connect to a HTTPS proxy server ?
<punk> what difficults you are accuring
<mohsen> anybody can help me? how can i connect to a HTTPS proxy server ?
<mohsen> anybody can help me? how can i connect to a HTTPS proxy server ?
<faichele_> mohsen: With which application do you want to use a HTTPS proxy?
<mohsen> faichele_ , this is my question exactly
<faichele_> Well, there's many applications with HTTPS proxy support; usually, you configure that per application.
<faichele_> Also, the KDE system control center gives you the possibility to configure proxy settings that are respected by many KDE applications.
<escalona> hi there
<mohsen> faichele_ , i want to browsing web with proxy ...
<faichele_> mohsen: Which browser, then?
<mohsen> no matter
<mohsen> firefox , chrome , ... anything else
<faichele_> mohsen: For Firefox, see http://www.wikihow.com/Enter-Proxy-Settings-in-Firefox for example.
<mohsen> faichele_ , is there any app that secure ALL net connection?
<faichele_> mohsen: The only way I know to achieve something like that is to run a transparent proxy.
<mohsen> this is a shel or something?
<faichele_> mohsen: Quick google search (there might be better howto's): http://www.rahulpahade.com/content/squid-transparent-proxy-over-ssl-https
<mohsen> faichele_ , thank you for  your time <3
<faichele_> mohsen: I can't tell you if that will work with a proxy server that you didn't configure yourself, however.
<faichele_> mohsen: The proxy you use has to be configured to accept such "transparent" connection attempts.
<brousch> I'm testing the Kubuntu 12.04 beta live CD and have a bug, but I'm having trouble reporting it. ubuntu-bug is assuming I am reporting a xorg bug even though that is not the case
<mohsen> faichele_ , i tryed firefox proxy setting , when i want to connect to a site , it's send me a msg that's want authorization , when i enter my proxy username and password  , again it's show me that msg !
<mohsen> faichele_ , i think it's my proxy problem . thank a lot <3
<faichele_> mohsen: If you want anonymized internet access, you could also check out Tor: https://www.torproject.org/
<mohsen> faichele_ : i tryed it before , it's decreas speed of connection in my country
<faichele_> mohsen: Routing traffic through the Tor network adds a delay, that is right.
<faichele_> mohsen: If you stick with a HTTPS proxy, be aware of one thing: HTTPS only protects the traffic between your machine and the proxy, and it's possible for the proxy owner to associate specific web traffic with the corresponding proxy clients.
<mohsen> faichele_ : i don't know it before . tnx . is the socks proxy the same?
<faichele_> mohsen: That problem exists with any kind of proxy.
<meduser> hello.When I go to Yahoo.ca, the screen acts funny in google chrome, but is normal in firefox. Anyone else having issues there?
<faichele_> mohsen: Brief discussion: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxy_server#Accessing_services_anonymously
<busco_PETERA_19c> hola
<busco_PETERA_19c> hello
<busco_PETERA_19c> salut!
<busco_PETERA_19c> priviet!
<BenceF> i have the soundcard between the devices for input, but not for output. how do i add it back?
<BenceF> in system settings / multimedia
<BenceF> at the phonon settings
<kurtul> hi, has anybody tried to connect to owncube.com using dolphin?
<kurtul> i think i need some help with mounting a remote drive
<tsw_> Hm..
<tsw_> Question, is it even worth the effort to go from Kubuntu 12.04 LTS to Debian 6.0? is there anything to gain from that..?
<BlouBlou> hey, is there any "what is now playing" script quassel/amarok?
#kubuntu 2012-03-04
<user_> f
<user_> f
<Guest37211> hello
<Daskreech> hi
<G__81> i have installed xubuntu and i would like to try the KDE version and i just gave sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. Is that enough or is there something else that needs to be done ?
<G__81> any one here?
<bazhang> G__81, log out once it is installed then login choosing the kde desktop
<G__81> bazhang, ok thanks but as far as the packages are concerned just installing kubuntu-desktop would bring everything right ?
<bazhang> G__81, yes, a large number of packages; it's a meta-package
<bazhang> !meta-package
<ubottu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<G__81> oh ok thanks a lot. I hope i am satisfied with Ubuntu's KDE. I had problems with Fedora's 16 KDE
<G__81> i am thoroughly impressed with Kubuntu 11.10 installed it on top of xubuntu and i should say this is the best KDE distro i have ever used
<G__81> its just truly awesome
<shoopdewoop> hi all, im new to kubuntu and linux as a whole, hoping for a little guidance...
<G__81> one small thing i would like to know is that when my system boots up, it still says Xubuntu. How do i change it
<Sentynel> G__81: I think uninstalling plymouth-theme-xubuntu-* and making sure plymouth-theme-kubuntu-* are installed should do it
<shoopdewoop> does anyone know how kubuntu performs on a netbook? looking for a good distro to put on a dell mini 1010
<Sentynel> shoopdewoop: it's tolerable on my netbook (samsung nc10), but a bit laggy in places
<shoopdewoop> is there a distro that isnt too laggy?
<Sentynel> shoopdewoop: I use lubuntu mostly
<shoopdewoop> i tried lubuntu once, but i couldnt get it running on my dell. dont remember why. perhaps i ought to try again
<shoopdewoop> worked beautifully on my desktop though; might be worth giving another shot on the netbook
<vlad__> Hey guys I was afk, Hi room
<shoopdewoop> here goes, installing 11.10 onto usb key, then we'll see if it likes my netbook...
<shoopdewoop> fun fact: this is my first time on IRC :P
<vlad__> good luck shoop!
<vlad__> Hope your lovingi the IRC, oldie but goodie
<shoopdewoop> thanks! and yes, nice and simple, just the way i like it
<shoopdewoop> usb key's done, off i go!
<shoopdewoop> booted the 11.10 usb key, all i got was a terminal prompt. lovely.
<lucho> Hola
<shoopdewoop> aloha
<lucho> Como hago para montar particiones ntfs en kubuntu 11.10 ya que la herramienta de conf. ntfs (ntfs.config) ya no funciona en esta distro?
<shoopdewoop> anyone know why my 11.10 usb key is booting to a terminal prompt on my netbook (dell mini 1010)? this happened to me once before with lubuntu 11.10
<lucho> Como hago para montar particiones ntfs en kubuntu 11.10 ya que la herramienta de conf. ntfs (ntfs.config) ya no funciona en esta distro?
<phoenix_firebrd> lucho: english?
<lucho> ok,
<phoenix_firebrd> lucho: do you want to mount your ntfs drivers automatically on startup everytime?
<lucho> how to mount automatically, my ntfs partitions on kubuntu 11.10
<lucho> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> lucho: goto system settings
<phoenix_firebrd> lucho: then goto removable drives
<lucho> LOL thanks a lot bro
<lucho> ow emmm :$ how to unlok dkpg
<phoenix_firebrd> lucho: so you know what to do next?
<lucho> yes :) but how to unlock my dpkg :( ?
<phoenix_firebrd> lucho: end any process named apt
<phoenix_firebrd> lucho: something like aptworker
<phoenix_firebrd> lucho: also end any process like dpkg
<lucho> ok please wait
<phoenix_firebrd> lucho: ok
<lucho> task manager on kubuntu?
<phoenix_firebrd> lucho: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> lucho: ctrl+esc
<shoopdewoop> nyone know why my 11.10 usb key is booting to a terminal prompt on my netbook (dell mini 1010)? this happened to me once before with lubuntu 11.10
<lucho> Thx a lot bro, now installing Guitar pro 6 I'm Musician :D
<phoenix_firebrd> lucho: nice, enjoy :)
<phoenix_firebrd> shoopdewoop: do you get any error messages?
<shoopdewoop> i got one at the splash screen, but it went by too fast to catch what it said. then black screen and a terminal prompt
<phoenix_firebrd> shoopdewoop: do you get the boot menu?
<phoenix_firebrd> shoopdewoop: the one with boot options?
<shoopdewoop> yes, i selected live from the boot menu and it started to boot up, then when it got to the blue kubuntu splash screen, it loaded for awhile, flashed an error, and brought me to the prompt
<phoenix_firebrd> shoopdewoop: can you select the nolapic option in the boot menu and then try booting?
<shoopdewoop> i dont remember having that option in the menu
<phoenix_firebrd> shoopdewoop: it should me
<phoenix_firebrd> shoopdewoop: In the following picture you can see the menu called "other options" from there select the nolapic http://desktoplinuxreviews.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Boot-Menu.png
<shoopdewoop> ahh alright thanks, ill try that
<phoenix_firebrd> shoopdewoop: ok
<lucho> :( how to execute guitar pro 6 for linux :( im using a 64bit os, (kubutu) and install kibraries etc... but, i try open gp6, no open :(
<jmut> hi. got new SSD. what is best linux tool to use to create partition table for it...slice it etc
<phoenix_firebrd> lucho:from where did you get the gp6?
<lucho> official page
<Guest75199> Sup guys, I have a quick question - I am using Kubuntu 9.1, and everytime I do 'sudo apt-get update' it seems to fail at some urls and whatnot, with 404 errors.  Anyone know how I can change my sources to properly update?  I believe this is what is keeping me from upgrading to Lucid.
<Guest75199> http://pastebin.com/CQ6U8M18   This is the pastebin to error
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | Guest75199
<ubottu> Guest75199: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bazhang> !9.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://ubottu.com/y/karmic for details.
<Guest75199> So, does that mean I cannot update/upgrade?
<Guest75199> The upgrade fails, I'm not certain why.
<bazhang> Guest75199, did you check the link?
<lucho> how to uninstall app on kubuntu 11.10
<phoenix_firebrd> lucho: hi
<lucho> Hi phoenix :D
<phoenix_firebrd> lucho: you have the downloaded gp6 deb file?
<Guest75199> Distribution upgrade was canceled with error 127
<lucho> official page, but is nesesary uninstall it, moun fails :(
<lucho> muon
<phoenix_firebrd> lucho: did you install it already?
<lucho> and konsole show error by gp6
<lucho> yes !
<phoenix_firebrd> lucho: what is the error?
<lucho> Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:
<lucho>  guitarpro6:i386 : Depende de: libc6:i386 (>= 2.1.3) pero no va a instalarse
<lucho>                    Depende de: libstdc++6:i386 pero no va a instalarse
<lucho>                    Depende de: libasound2:i386 pero no va a instalarse
<lucho>                    Depende de: libxml2:i386 pero no va a instalarse
<lucho>                    Depende de: libxslt1.1:i386 pero no va a instalarse
<FloodBotK1> lucho: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phoenix_firebrd> lucho: use pastebin
<phoenix_firebrd> lucho: use paste.kde.org
<lucho> dependecy error :(
<lucho> conflict
<lucho> kubuntu-es
<lucho> #kubuntu-es
<Num83rGuy> Kubuntu 12.04, new install, nVidia driver installs but refuses to run, nouveau is used instead, graphics card is 8600gt.
<Num83rGuy> Restarting X brb.
<Num83rGuy> xorg.conf looks right.
<Num83rGuy> Sitll doesn't work.
<Num83rGuy> This is the most hassle I have had with nvidia drivers.
<szal> what do you expect?  12.04 isn't released yet, so proprietary software might not be adjusted yet
<szal> other than that, the right channel for that is #ubuntu+1
<Num83rGuy> Ah +1 gotchya
<jameslord> hi all
<jameslord> what is kdewallet?
<Avihay> It's an encrypted password storage service
<jameslord> Avihay dude, why i should type password to kdewallet every time i log into my system:( i hate that。。。
<almoxarife> jameslord: you can bypass the password in kwallet by changing the password to blank
<almoxarife> as in no password
<jameslord> almoxarife dude, why there is password for kdewallet?
<almoxarife> security
<almoxarife> what else
<Avihay> if iy's at startup, then it's probably your network manager or something trying to get a password from the wallet. web browsers (rekonq/chromium) also try to get in my wallet (though I don't use themwith it)
<jmut> I have kubuntu usb installer. but it does not see my SSD drive..already formatted to ext4 and all
<jmut> installer only sees my old hdd ....at the same time  partition manager that comes with the installer sees the drive...all seems fine
<jmut> where might be the problem? I wan to tinstall fresh kubuntu on the ssd but it won't let me use it
<vincenzo> ciao
<vincenzo> link!
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Daskreech> Morning BluesKaj
<Daskreech> jameslord, kdewallet is a place to keep all your passwords behind one password. So instead of remembering dozens or hundreds of passwords you only need to remember one
<Daskreech> jameslord, If you make that one password a blank password then you don't even need to remember that :) of course then anyone who uses your computer can easily get into everything
<Daskreech> You can tell kdewallet to always remember for some instances and then it won't ask for the password at all for those applications
<Daskreech> I presume that you have a password for something in your plasma desktop if it's asking at startup
<BluesKaj> Hey Daskreech
<Daskreech> Hi ho BluesKaj
<navlelo> is anyone familiar with the phenomenon where plasma freezes in short intervals?
<Daskreech> maybe?
<AlexPH> hi
<navlelo> Daskreech: it just freezes at random times, i really dont know what the source of the problem is
<Daskreech> one second freezes or extended freeze ups?
<navlelo> 10-20 seconds or so
<navlelo> also seems like nothing goes through dbus when it hangs
<navlelo> i guess thats a consequence of plasma being freezed, not the other way around
<navlelo> i'm using the latest kde from the ppa btw, but this problem existed in 4.6 as well
<Daskreech> navlelo, nothing goes through dbus?
<Daskreech> you can't send a dbus command to none plasma processes?
<navlelo> havent tried that
<navlelo> i used dbus-monitor
<navlelo> and when its hanging, nothing goes through
<navlelo> after the hanging stops, a bunch of backed up commands goes through
<alucard47> heeey
<Daskreech> hi
<Daskreech> navlelo, can you pastebin that backup flood?
<navlelo> yep
<navlelo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/868255/
<navlelo> actually, there is not a complete halt with the dbus commands
<navlelo> when i run dbus-monitor --session when its hanging i do get something
<navlelo> ill paste it
<Daskreech> you have a lot of kwin dbus calls in there :-/
<navlelo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/868262/
<navlelo> that contains some of the backed up commands as well
<navlelo> so that is bad?
<Daskreech> well that's not Plasma at all
<Daskreech> so it may be that dbus is pausing and that pauses plasma
<navlelo> hmmm
<Daskreech> I presume that when plasma freezes you can still move around windows etc ?
<navlelo> yeah, everything works fine
<Daskreech> but plasma doesn't respond?
<navlelo> nope
<Daskreech> ppose
<Daskreech> hrrm
<navlelo> and every command i perform, like pressing a program in the task bar, does not happen until the freeze is over
<navlelo> i reckon thats some of the backed up dbus commands
<Daskreech> I would guess ask in #plasma if there is a way you can track down the reasons for the freezes
<navlelo> all right, thank you for your help :)
<niit> hi
<niit> is there anyone??
<Daskreech> niit: yes
<tonyyy> hii
<Daskreech> hi
 * BluesKaj thinks the mobo on theother linuxbox is cooked ...frozen at the options page , did all remove battery and clear cmos "fixes" , but can't past the Compaq options page , even the bios won't load
<Daskreech> how  did you clear CMOs?
<Daskreech> jumpers?
<tonyyy> in KDE is it possible to have two bars (top and bottom of the screen) like in gnome ?
<Daskreech> tonyyy, yes
<Daskreech> add a panel then setup as you like
<Daskreech> it's also possible to have no panels
<tonyyy> Daskreech, excellent, thank you :)
<BluesKaj> Daskreech,  yes i cleared the cmos by removing the jumper and pressing the power button as described in various fixes
<BluesKaj> Daskreech,  any other methods that come to mind ?
<BluesKaj> I tried the removal of all peripharals such as usb devices, etherent etc. Then removed the battery , and held the power button for a few secs.
<shoopdewoop> anyone put 11.10 on a netbook? trying to boot it live on mine (dell mini 1010) but i keep getting an error at the splash screen (too fast to read) and then it brings me to a terminal prompt
<DarthFrog> shoopdewoop:  You can see if there's anything relevant in /var/log/messages or /var/log/Xorg.log.0.  Also, try running the command 'dmesg | less'.
<shoopdewoop> where are those directories? ive never really used linux before :P
<DarthFrog> I'm not sure what you mean by that.  I gave you the paths.
<DarthFrog> The path is /var/log and the files are messages and Xorg.log.0 in that directory.
<shoopdewoop> is that assuming im running linux already? im running windows right now, and trying to boot 11.10 off a usb key
<DarthFrog> Well, they don't exist if you're not running Linux, right? :-)
<shoopdewoop> thats why i was confused :)
<shoopdewoop> so now what...
<DarthFrog> Boot into Linux and read those files, see if anything looks relevant.  Then come back here and ask.  Use pastebin to post clips from the files that you want to show us.
<DarthFrog> !pastebin | shoopdewoop
<ubottu> shoopdewoop: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<shoopdewoop> i cant boot into linux, thats my problem
<DarthFrog> In /var/log/Xorg.log.0, look for lines starting with "EE", which indicates an error.
<DarthFrog> I thought you said you were booted into a terminal?  All that I told you can be run in the terminal.
<shoopdewoop> ahhhhh okay
<DarthFrog> To read the messages and Xorg.log.0 files, use the "less" utility.  At the terminal, type: cd /var/log
<DarthFrog> Then "less messages" and "less  Xorg.log.0".  And "dmesg | less".
<DarthFrog> In less, use "q" to quit.
<shoopdewoop> okay thank you!
<shoopdewoop> off i go!
<Daskreech> crap :)
<DarthFrog> Well, thank you for that.  Now clean up your mess, Daskreech.
<DarthFrog> :-)
<Daskreech> DarthFrog, Should have gotten him (assuming him) to login here from the terminal
<Daskreech> Course there is no way for us to know if networking is up
<DarthFrog> He'll be back.
<DarthFrog> He probably has a problem with X.
<Daskreech> it could have been an initramfs terminal which is I think much more likely
<DarthFrog> Could be.  He's booting from a USB key.  I'd next get him to try with a proper CD.
<DarthFrog> On the other hand, if it's a problem with live media, there's not much we can do, anyway.
<DarthFrog> err, booting from live media. that is.
<Daskreech> well there is the usual have you checked the checksum etc
<BluesKaj> yeah , I think my other pc's mobo is kaput ...tried everything to get past the options page at boot
<DarthFrog> Right.  Have him run the "Check this disk for errors" at the GRUB screen.
<Daskreech> This is one of the larger barriers to Linux use
<Daskreech> BluesKaj, Compaq is quite an old brand.
<DarthFrog> that, and the fact that the kid next door isn't available for Linux support generally.
<BluesKaj> yeah , Daskreech , I bought that pc on sale in jan 2006..was impressed by the 64bit arch
<Daskreech> elvenfighter, I loved you in Wesnoth!
<Daskreech> hi shoopdewoop . Guess it didn't boot?
<shoopdewoop> so: /var/log did not have 'messages' or 'Xorg.log.0' files. also, 'dmesg | less' produced a lot of stuff i couldnt decipher, but i didnt find anything with 'EE'
<Daskreech> shoopdewoop, was the terminal one that asked you to login or did it just allow you to start typing command?
<shoopdewoop> commands. i chose 'live' from the boot menu, and it started to boot, and after it got to the kubuntu splash screen (blue with loading dots) it loaded for awhile, flashed an error, then the screen went black and a terminal came up
<shoopdewoop> the same thing happened awhile back when i tried a live boot of lubuntu 11.10 on the same machine
<Daskreech> sounds like you have a terminal (ha ha it's Punny!) error
<Daskreech> That's a emergency shell that you got into
<shoopdewoop> lovely :P thoughts?
<Daskreech> shoopdewoop, welllll I would say the easiest thing to do would be to boot linux and jump in here to get help but lets eliminate some other issues first
<Daskreech>  did you checksum the ISO?
<shoopdewoop> excuse my noobishness, but i have no idea how to do that :P
<Daskreech> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<shoopdewoop> okay thanks
<Daskreech> shoopdewoop: If you need help poke me
<Daskreech> Shoot thought I had enter on that a long time ago
<elvenfighter> Anyone had issues while using Opera on 64-bit kubuntu ?
<jameslord> Daskreech hi
<Daskreech> hi
<augustus> how to enable and activate compiz ?
<jameslord> Daskreech everytime i open my kubuntu, i should first login kubuntu, then type password to kwallet, only after this, my wifi can automically connected to my router:(
<Daskreech> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<jameslord> Daskreech what i want is that, i don't need to login kubuntu gui and not need to type password to kwallet , and my wifi is connect without manually operation, is that possible?
<Daskreech> jameslord, tell Kwin to always remember your password for wifi and tell kdm to autologin
<augustus> Anyone who implemented compiz?
<augustus> Nobody
<BluesKaj> augustus,   compiz isn't really necessary
<augustus> BluesKaj: Why is that? I want cool effects
<augustus> I wanna try it on Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> system settings>desktop effects
<augustus> It doesn't work
<augustus> Do I need to install some special video driver?
<augustus> This is ATI card
<Daskreech> augustus, Doesn't work means what?
<augustus> Daskreech: I think I need to reconfig X server
<augustus> Daskreech: Do you agree?
<BluesKaj> augustus,  which ati card , lspci | grep VGA in the terminal
<Daskreech> augustus, don't think so
<Daskreech> shoopdewoop, Hello :)
<augustus> Daskreech: Hold on
<shoopdewoop> hello again :) still no luck im afraid :/ this time i was able to read some of the error message on the splash screen. it said something about a firmware driver being missing, and to visit http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/b43#devicefirmware. i went to the link, and the page doesnt exist...
<Daskreech> shoopdewoop, ok did you try the checksum on the ISO?
<shoopdewoop> i havent been able to figure that out yet...
<Daskreech> ok you are on windows I presume?
<shoopdewoop> yes, xp
<Daskreech> search for md5sum for windows
<tonyyy> just a question, in KDE is there a software like Super-Copier on Windows ?
<Daskreech> you should find a download for a md5sum.exe
<tonyyy> a software a little bit more evolved than the usual copy manager
<tonyyy> (i use gnome for the moment)
<shoopdewoop> okay i got the .exe
<Daskreech> shoopdewoop, this is probably going to require the command prompt
<shoopdewoop> okie dokie
<Daskreech> tonyyy, What would you like it to do?
<Daskreech> shoopdewoop, The easiest way would be to copy the md5sum exe to C:\windows\system32
<shoopdewoop> okay got it
<Daskreech> then youcan just cd to the ISO and type md5sum name-of-kubuntu.iso
<shoopdewoop> ohh alright got it
<Daskreech> shoopdewoop, you know how to check the checksum ?
<tonyyy> DarkriftX, ability pause and resume copy, manage several copy in one windows
<tonyyy> Daskreech, ability pause and resume copy, manage several copy in one windows
<shoopdewoop> Daskreech: no i do not
<Daskreech> shoopdewoop, ok When You run md5sum against a file it produces a long string
<Daskreech> If anything as in anything at all changes in the file it will make a different string
<Daskreech>  so what you do is run md5sum on your ISO file then you look at http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/MD5SUMS to see if it matches the string there
<Daskreech> that makes sure that the ISO you got is not corrupted
<shoopdewoop> Daskreech: okay I'll do that
<Daskreech> tonyyy, You can pause and resume copies with the normal KDE copy dialog
<shoopdewoop> Daskreech: does the md5sum usually take awhile to run?
<Daskreech> shoopdewoop, Yep
<shoopdewoop> Daskreech: is the checksum you sent me the same as Kubuntu? because it says Ubuntu
<Daskreech> Ahhh
<Daskreech> No?
<Daskreech> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/
<Daskreech> Sorry :)
<Daskreech> 1/2 asleep
<shoopdewoop> Daskreech: thanks! they do match up
<Daskreech> great :)
<Daskreech> when you boot the USB there is an option to check it there as well
<Daskreech> Lets go with that's correct and try to figure out your issue
<Daskreech> This is a laptop you are working from I presume?
<mohsen> in libre office calc , i want to calculate diffrence between two time , what can i do?
<Daskreech> mohsen, make the cells be formatted for time
<shoopdewoop> Daskreech: yes it is a netbook (Dell mini 1010)
<Daskreech> >_<
<shoopdewoop> Daskreech: my thoughts exactly :P
<Daskreech> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#Dell_Mini_10_.28Inspiron_1010.29
<mohsen> it's o0k Daskreech . now another question. i have speed of an object , and the distance between A & B . i want calculate the time (in time format ) recieving . what can i do?
<Daskreech> mohsen, ask in #physics ?
<shoopdewoop> Daskreech: Well that's just peachy :P
<Daskreech> shoopdewoop, isn't it? And Dell is one of the manufacturers who have support lines for Ubuntu as well
<Daskreech> Looks like it's a kinda difficult struggle to get it installed on that machine
<mohsen> Daskreech , does libre office have a channel?
<Daskreech> #libreoffice
<Daskreech> shoopdewoop, That's your only machine?
<shoopdewoop> Daskreech: i have another but im looking to put linux on this one, not the other
<Daskreech> shoopdewoop, ok want to try work on it then? It's a little challenge :)
<Daskreech> On the downside you'll probably be disappointed when you install linux on other computers
<shoopdewoop> Daskreech: i have to go right now, but i should be back on around 3.45 EST. i would like to work on it, yes! im up for a little challenge :) yeah i understand it wont be as amazing as on another machine but im willing to give it a shot
<Daskreech> ok :)
<Daskreech> shoopdewoop, can You type sudo lspci and pastebin that
<Daskreech> Curses!!!
<meduser> hello, how is everyone today?
<meduser> looking for a little help if someone is willing to help
<meduser> in windows 7 I used to use Dameon Lite for mounting and running a copy of Network + software. Any ideas how to do that in Kubutu?
<meduser> *kubuntu
<DarthFrog> What specifically are you trying to do?  i.e. what does that program do for you?
<meduser> DarthFrog: I am using the software for learning, it's part of my University course. Daemon lite would mount the iso, and the software would be open
<Daskreech> meduser, If you want to mount an ISO just make a directory and mount it
<DarthFrog> Sorry, I mean what are you eventually trying to get?  What does the software in the ISO do?
<DarthFrog> Daskreech: It's going to be a Windows program.
<meduser> DarthFrog: it is a simulation software that is used when learning network wireing, connections, etc.
<Daskreech> DarthFrog, Ah well you help with that I'm off to work
<Daskreech> Vbox
<DarthFrog> meduser:  What is the name of ISO file?
<meduser> DarthFrog: Testout.iso
<DarthFrog> meduser:  Type these commands at a terminal session (i.e. Konsole): "sudo -i" "mkdir /mnt/disk" "mount -t iso9660 -o loop,ro Testout.iso /mnt/disk"
<DarthFrog> Then type "exit".
<DarthFrog> Use the file manager (Dolphin) to browse to /mnt/disk and find your program.  If the wine package is installed, clicking on the exe should (well, might) launch it.  If you have your fingers crossed and click your heels.
<DarthFrog> If wine isn't installed, use the Muon Package Manager (in the System menu) and install it.
<DarthFrog> You could also just use AcetoneISO to mount the ISO image.
<DarthFrog> That should be available in Muon, too, I should think.
<meduser> DarthFrog: ok, I have it mounted..checking things out..
<meduser> DarthFrog: installing wine through terminal
<DarthFrog> meduser: If the Windows program won't run under wine (WINE Is Not an Emulator), then install Virtualbox and install Windows in a virtual machine to run your program.
<meduser> Ok, I already have Virtualbox and vmware installed, so that might just be quicker..lol
<shoopdewoop> Daskreech: I'm back now :)
<DarthFrog> shoopdewoop: He's left for work.
<shoopdewoop> ahh rats
<meduser> DarthFrog: so there is no program in Linux that is like Damean Lite?
<ikonia> meduser: you don't need it you can mount iso images
<DarthFrog> meduser:  Yes, acetoneiso.
<meduser> DarthFrog: thanks, I'll try that too. Looking through the folders in the mounted image, there appears to be linux in the iso
<DarthFrog> meduser:  Well then, perhaps you don't need to use wine.
<meduser> DarthFrog: that would be cool...wine is almost finished installing, so I'll see soon enough
<shoopdewoop> in terms of performance on a netbook, is kubuntu or lubuntu a better option?
<DarthFrog> Lubuntu uses less resources.
<DarthFrog> Kubuntu is more full-featured.
<shoopdewoop> full-featured meaning what?
<DarthFrog> Also, check out Xubuntu.
<DarthFrog> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<shoopdewoop> hmm alright ill check it out
<DarthFrog> BTW, you can have all the various desktops installed at the same time and switch between them at will (by logging out of one and logging back in another).
<meduser> DarthFrog: no, just errors right left and down the middle..going to try acetone
<DarthFrog> And every desktop environment (Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu or Lubuntu) can run programs from the others.
<DarthFrog> meduser: You don't need Acetone if you've got the ISO mounted.
<shoopdewoop> so basically, the only difference between ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, and lubuntu is the desktop environment?
<DarthFrog> Correct.
<DarthFrog> And they can all be installed at the same time.
<DarthFrog> sudo apt-get install <ubuntu|kubuntu|lubuntu|xubuntu>-desktop
<DarthFrog> Pick one. :-)
<shoopdewoop> okay. so what did you mean when you said that kubuntu was more full-featured? (sorry for all the questions, just eager to learn :P)
<DarthFrog> shoopdewoop: I've not fully explored the other environments but XfCE (Xubuntu) for instance is not as integrated or as many tools as KDE (Kubuntu).
<DarthFrog> I suggest you try them all out and see which one you like best.
<shoopdewoop> okay; ill give them a try and see what happens!
<shoopdewoop> thanks for the info
<krise> I need some advaice here.Im running kubuntu 12.04. Im useing 2 desktops, one is regular desktop and other search and launch.With 11.04 there was no panels shown on search and launch desktop. How can i hidem now
<DarthFrog> 12.04 suppor t is in #Ubuntu+1
<markus_> moin
<icedtea> is there a package to change gtk theme settings/fonts?
<dwdz> hi! I installed KDE 4.8 from the backports PPA repo, and also gtk3-engines-oxygen. But the icons in pavucontrol for "lock channels" and "set as fallback" are not there, as in this nice screenshot from K 12.04 beta 1 http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/blog2/pavu.png What should I install/config to have those icons?
<Riddell> dwdz: precise
<dwdz> Riddell: yes
<dwdz> Riddell: ah, you mean I should install precise? It is to much beta, hehe. What did you in precise to have there icons? Because I would like to try to fix that in my oneiric install.
<Riddell> I'm afraid I don't know
<dwdz> Riddell: ah, ok, thank you anyway!
<george_> Hello. I'm running Kubuntu 11.10 on Dell Inspiron. After the 27/02/2012 update, strangely, system sounds don't work anymore. I do have sound with apps and browsers, and at system setting config and notifications, things are properly config.  However, when I press to kubuntu plays the sound for an event such as log in, it's muted. Any ideas?
<Riddell> george_: it's a known bug
<george_> Riddell: really? Is there any workaround or should we just wait a fix?
<Riddell> george_: just wait
<george_> Riddell: sight..... ok, thank you.
#kubuntu 2013-02-25
<murthy_> MichaelP: you have to install qpaeq first
<murthy_> MichaelP: the source is located here http://gitorious.org/qpaeq/qpaeq
<murthy_> MichaelP: there is no ppa for the current ubuntu version and so you have to build it from the source
<MichaelP> murthy_: i found it here..   http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/PulseAudio/Documentation/User/Equalizer
<murthy_> MichaelP: the give ppa does not support the current versions of ubuntu
<murthy_> MichaelP: the given ppa does not support the current versions of ubuntu
<murthy_> MichaelP: as mentioned in that website, you could also get the source from here git://gitorious.org/pulseaudio-equalizer/pulseaudio-equalizer.git
<murthy_> good night everyone
<MichaelP> fore some reason the pulse eq i can't get working anymore
<random> Whats an alternative filemanage i can use to dolphin?
<OerHeks> pcman thunar
<random> am i able just to install thunar and the set kde to use it ?
<OerHeks> sure, right click on  a folder > open with... > select thunar, and enable remember.
<random> thanks just got it set up, idk never liked dolphin
<OerHeks> have fun.
<Linuxephus> Greetings one and all. Question: How does one disable startup programs in Kubuntu that aren't showing up in Autostart itself. View screenshot as this question pertains to Jupiter itself where in Ubuntu it can be disabled via Startup Application's option.
<Linuxephus> Screenshot-->> http://i.imgur.com/212bSqq.png
<random> prolly not the best idea to post a phone number, just imo.
<Linuxephus> random: You would probably be right. And in my careless rush after finally getting my system finally setup and fully customized, I overlooked that without a second thought. Thanks for headsup.
<robtygart> !flashplugin-installer
<genii-around> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<genii-around> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.270ubuntu0.12.10.1 (quantal), package size 7 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Unit193> !info adobe-flashplugin partner
<ubottu> adobe-flashplugin (source: adobe-flashplugin): Adobe Flash Player plugin version 11. In component main, is optional. Version 11.2.202.270-0precise1 (partner), package size 6442 kB, installed size 17162 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<genii-around> They seem to be identical versions
<genii-around> ( 11.2.202.270 )
<Unit193> genii-around: Yep, first downloads the second. :P
<a4gg4ga> Ubuntu is my only OS and i'd like to delete ubuntu and reinstall ubuntu fresh on top of it. I have the USB I installed it from before but the usb has nothing on it atm. Do I just need to put ubuntu on the USB again like before or will the USB need to be modified again to do this
<dishantp_>  Hello folks, i want to install kubuntu-desktop on my Ubuntu machine which is already running KDE, i installed it a year back, but since there is none candidate of kubuntu-desktop and it won't install because the system has broken packages.
<dishantp_> I have run the couple of commands to fix broken dependencies :- sudo dpkg --configure -a  and sudo apt-get install -f
<mmh> Hi,i am not getting video output in dragon player(kde defualt) but everything is fine with vlc,i am using libav,gstreamer backend what am i missing ?
<dishantp_> @shadeslayer, as we talked on the last day of #kdemeetup, if you could take out some time later ,i mean,just guide me on the installing kubuntu-desktop problem.
<lordievader> Good morning
<dishantp> Hello folks, i am having problems with installing the kubuntu-desktop, my system has kde running in ubuntu, but due to broken packages , i am facing problems
<dishantp> I have run the couple of commands to fix broken dependencies :- sudo dpkg --configure -a  and sudo apt-get install -f but the problem remains
<dishantp> i do have the error log
<azbarcea> hi everyone
<azbarcea> any idea why if [ "some-tmp" == "*tmp" ] ; then echo x; else echo y; fi prints "y" in Kubuntu,  and not "x"?
<lordievader> azbarcea: Because "some-tmp" != "*tmp".
<azbarcea> lordievader: is there a way to test "like" or regexp?
<lordievader> azbarcea: What are you trying to compare? Two strings, variables? Perhaps it is an idea to paste-bin your bash script.
<johnflux_> azbarcea: at some point you should just use perl or something
<johnflux_> lordievader: he wants to test if "some-tmp" matches the regexp "*tmp"
<azbarcea> lordievader: johnflux_: exactly, in other distro it uses the regexp having *?. as special chars ...
<johnflux_> azbarcea: no, bash is bash
<johnflux_> azbarcea: it doesn't change behaviour between distros
<lordievader> Bash also recognizes the wildcard, however you are using it as a string. And so it is checked in a literal sense.
<johnflux_> azbarcea: you can use =~
<johnflux_> azbarcea: if [[ "some-tmp" =~ '^.tmp$' ]] ; then
<azbarcea> johnflux_: bash: [: =~: binary operator expected
<johnflux_> azbarcea: maybe that works
<johnflux_> double [[
<lordievader> azbarcea: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=922603
<johnflux_> azbarcea: ah or just:
<johnflux_> azbarcea: if [[ "some-tmp" = *tmp ]]; then
<azbarcea> johnflux_: lordievader: thx guys .. you are great!
<johnflux_> azbarcea: note the single = and the lack of quotes around *tmp
<azbarcea> johnflux_: lordievader: I wasn't paying attention
<johnflux_> azbarcea: fwiw, I'm only googled it then pasted from http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide/Patterns
<azbarcea> johnflux_: lordievader: [[ fixed the problem :)
<johnflux_> azbarcea: great :)
<lordievader> johnflux_: Same here, I got a ubuntu forums thread with the same problem ;)
<lordievader> azbarcea: Good that it works :)
<johnflux_> azbarcea: but, I do standby my original point that at some point you're better of switching to perl
<johnflux_> azbarcea: also, the keywords that you're after are:
<johnflux_> azbarcea:  *tmp  <-- this is call globbing
<johnflux_> azbarcea:  .*tmp  <-- this is called a regexp
<johnflux_> called
<azbarcea> johnflux_: lordievader: no can do ... thx guys
<azbarcea> johnflux_: lordievader: btw, correct form seams to be: "if [[ "some-tmp" = *tmp ]] ; then echo x; else echo y; fi" ... thank you ... lordievader your wiki page is great!
<johnflux_> I told you that:
<johnflux_> [09:43] <johnflux_> azbarcea: if [[ "some-tmp" = *tmp ]]; then
<johnflux_> :)
<lordievader> Hehe :P
<azbarcea> johnflux_: yes .. thank you!
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<MichaelP> Anyone know why when i adjust pulseaudio eq vlc volume goes to 0 ?
<FlowRiser> hey all, i've got myself a small issue. How can i video capture the login screen of my kubuntu installation?
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<dishantp> Hi, i am having trouble upgrading and installing packages because i have broken packages. esp. kubuntu-desktop, my machine has KDE running in ubuntu.
<dishantp> i tried couple of commands like dpkg --configure -a and apt-get update.
<dishantp> danny@danny-Inspiron-N5010:~$ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop sudo: unable to resolve host danny-Inspiron-N5010 [sudo] password for danny:  Sorry, try again. [sudo] password for danny:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution t
<dishantp> this is the log
<BluesKaj> dishantp, sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade , the run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> the=then
<dishantp> BluesKaj, yes i tried this. but it still won't install
<dishantp> I closed the terminal so don't have the exact new error messages but it said it has unmet dependencies.
<BluesKaj> dishantp, sudo dpkg --clear-avail , if that doesn't help , then run sudo apt-get -f install
<dishantp> Blueskaj,both of them don't do anything.
<dishantp> the latter says, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 311 not upgraded.
<BluesKaj> no output?
<BluesKaj> ok then try sudo apt-get-upgrade now
<dishantp> should there be a hyphon between get and upgrade too?
<BluesKaj> dishantp, no , sorry
<dishantp> okay, i tried this one too before. Didn't work that time. this time it is working.
<dishantp> and i added a kubuntu ppa repository before to upgrade.
<dishantp> BluesKaj, it worked successfully. Thank you, but how do i know if it still has any defects left , like the broken packages.
<BluesKaj> dishantp, no need for a kubuntu ppa to instyall kubuntu-desktop , it's in the default repositories ., the ppa might even interfere with the derfault s during upgrades
<dishantp> BluesKaj, but i already did.
<BluesKaj> you can add the ppa after you do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , but i would advise commenting it with a # in your /etc/apt/sources.list until you are finished dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> the ppa that is
<dishantp> BluesKaj, so, should i go for a dist-upgrade command?
<BluesKaj> dishantp, the dpkg --clear-avail command probly cleaned out any broken packages and the -f install helped fix the rest
<BluesKaj> dis to bring your desktop up to date , yes
<BluesKaj> dishantp,^
<dishantp> there is no such line in /etc/apt/sources.list and the files seems quite old,  the first line says : # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 11.04 _Natty Narwhal_ - Release amd64 (20110427.1)]/ natty main restricted
<dishantp> and the login screen shows,it is 12.04 ubuntu.
<BluesKaj> dishantp, if the ppa isn't listed , then open muon and make sure it's not enabled there
<dishantp> should i close the upgrade
<dishantp> already ran it ,since i couldn't find any such line
<BluesKaj> dishantp,  do this open krunner (alt+F2) kdesudo dolphin /etc/apt/sources.list.d and find the ppa and remove it ...you can always addit later
<naftilos76> hi everyone, i was in kubuntu for a long time and happy i could say until version 4 brought all those changes in Kontact etc. As a result as you all know very well a lot of issues started regading lots of crashes as far as the whole system or kmail is mostly concerned. Has that changed or is kubuntu and especially kmail and akonadi still a buggy environment?
<BluesKaj> naftilos76, unfortunately for some users kmail/akonadi and the PIM package remains buggy
<skramer_> but fortunately, these "some users" seem to be a minority, for most others it works like a charm...
<naftilos76> That is really a shame. it used to be a good email client. I am currently using thunderbird and i am very happy with it. I guess i will have to try it once again before i condemn it for good
<BluesKaj> a charm for some , and a nightmare for others , skramer_ . Is there a fix an issue that's been identified in the PIM package that affects some and not others ?
<naftilos76> All those coders. It is really dissapointing...
<dishantp> BluesKaj, okay, i removed anything that had the name beginning with kubuntu-ppa
<dishantp> but with that on, i did the dist-upgrade
<dishantp> do i need to do it again?
<BluesKaj> naftilos76, I had the same experience with kmail in kde3 , worked great , then kde4 the akondi server and database totally mucked it up for me.
<skramer_> BluesKaj: honestly, I don´t know about fixes. I just can say that all my installations don´t suffer from any problmes regarding KMail / Akonadi...
<BluesKaj> ok , dishantp , add the ppa if you wish to dist-upgrade to KDE4.10 , which is quite new and still has some small bugs
<skramer_> Myself, I still see Kmail as a very good e-mail client, if not the best...
<BluesKaj> skramer_, well , I had segfaults after a few days with kmail and they become progressively worse , so i had no choice but to switch to T-Bird
<naftilos76> BlueKaj: I have been involved in coding of several projects of mine (not open source of any kind) and i have a pretty good idea what it feels like to have a broken app after thousands of hours of coding. It's really a shame. I hope they will soon get rid of any problematic issues.
<dishantp> Well, no Operating system can be bugfree. So, should i add it again? I mean,you said to remove and then add. also, when i open Update manager, it still says Go for partial update or close. Any problem left?
<BluesKaj> naftilos76, this problem has existed for yrs now , and I think the devs are overwhelmed by the problem , there are too many issues involved ...think it's hopeless
<skramer_> BluesKaj: fresh install or upgraded system? Just asking because my system´s origin is Kubuntu 11.10, which I upgraded to 12.04 without any problems...
<BluesKaj> dishantp, yes , upgrade one more time , the add the ppa , and dist-upgrade if you want the latest kde version 4.10
<dishantp> Sure, why not. Anyway, i was having problem with cmake saying kde 4.8.5 is too old.Now that out of the box, i can play.
<BluesKaj> skramer_, I have 2 kubuntu installs , 12.10 and 13.04 beta , neither will run kmail successfully ...it's almost like it's a HW problem
<BluesKaj> on the same pc
<BluesKaj> dishantp, right
<dishantp> Thanks a lot mate. Got to go for now. Shall talk to you later.
<BluesKaj> ok dishantp , later
<skramer_> BluesKaj: Unfortunately, I have no clue what´s the problem then. Still interesting that it works for some people while others are in trouble...
<skramer_> BluesKaj: could it be related to composting? I remember that in one of my previous installs Kontact / KMail did not work well together with Oxygen Transparent...
<BluesKaj> skramer_, I suspect it's a database link issue with kmail and akonadi not dancing in sync
<skramer_> BluesKaj: hmm... unfortunately, those are things which I don´t know anythin about :-(
<BluesKaj> yeah, it's arcane, like mystery to me :)
<BluesKaj> the logs never show much either
<skramer_> yes, the logs are really not so helpful :-(
<npf_> is there anyone in today
<npf_> trying to do a bulk move back to a directory and having issues
<genii-around> npf_: What sort of command are you using for this?
<genii-around> eg: Some details might help us help you
<npf_> mv /media/backup/A/ %folder% /media/backup
<npf_> %folder% is the unknown folder
<npf_> "A" is going to be dirrerent
<npf_> its more like mv /media/backup/%letter%/%folder%
<eagles0513875_> hey guys im experiencing http://paste.ubuntu.com/5565257/ on kubuntu 12.10 any ideas as how to fix it
<genii-around> eagles0513875_: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*  && sudo apt-get update
<eagles0513875_> thanks genii-around that i think did the trick
<genii-around> eagles0513875_: np
<dishantp> BluesKaj, i am just overwhelmed that your solution worked. and, KDE SC 4.10 is really Neat.
<roney> Everybody is talking how good this new version is. I'm doing the upgrade right now.
<anco> hi
<roney> Hello.
<BluesKaj> dishantp, glad to hear it , kde 4.10 is indeed a terrific desktop
<genii-around> I likes it.
<duckx0r> is there any way in kde 4.10 to make it so that the icons are not black and white when minimized, like all previous versions?
<duckx0r> when the windows are minimized, i mean.
<johnflux_> everytime i change the screen brightness, it changes back after 10 seconds
<duckx0r> johnflux_, what percent is your battery at?
<Inky2000> Hi guys, i have got a lenovo x220 tablet. It has 3 buttons under the screen for shortcut usage. The left one is power button and then two others. So I set the other two up with setkeycode and associated a custom script on global shortcut menu.However, on each press on one of the buttons, the script gets executed a multiple of 3 times. Any ideas?
<johnflux_> duckx0r: 99% charging
<duckx0r> johnflux_, not sure then. it only happens to me when the battery is unplugged and near dead.
<johnflux_> it's like there is some program continually running that sets the brightness level every 10 seconds
<Walzmyn> 'm having trouble with Chromium. Any video runs like it's in fastforward and has no sound
<chaosen9ine> hi :)
<rxrxrus> sfd
<rxrxrus> ldsf
<r88j8> In ubuntu my connection just changed to an online connection i've never seen before without my permission
<r88j8> What could this mean
<alboywgsupel> CAN ANYBODY HEAR ME?
<alboywgsupel> I think i'm muted
<mcmura92> ciao
#kubuntu 2013-02-26
<andrews_> hello
<rottingdead> Doesn't this system like 8 GiB and/or 1 TB Hard Drives? Installed fine in VirtualBox, but I go to install it on hard drive, all it does is freeze up while booting, any ideas?
<rottingdead> 8 GiB RAM**
<s1d> ae
<cleary> hi
<cleary> I'm hoping someone can give me a quick answer - in the kubuntu 12.10 livecd, there is a splash that hooks itself between the kdm login and the ksplash processes, where you can choose to install or try the live desktop
<cleary> what package provides this/where can I find out how to hook in there too?
<cleary> 250+ nicks and the channel is dead :(
<cleary> why are you here?
<cleary> looks like it's ubiquity-dm
<npf> hello
<SSE2_Jose_Ramire> Hi all, I've been trying to make vpn work from my KDE Plasma widget and after a couple of days struggling I got openconnect working fine, however I cannot connect to pptp vpns now... any ideas on what logs can I look at to see what is going on?
<SSE2_Jose_Ramire> any ideas at all on what logs to check to diagnose a pptp vpn connection?
<nohan> hola n___n
<Creaky> every time i try to start mozilla thunderbird i get a black screen and have to imput my password and thunderbird is not usable when i log back in
<Creaky> anyone here or can anyone hear me?
<n8w|> how do i adjust a window title for a remote host? all it shows now is "~:bash"
<stacky> not able to successfully upgrade to kubuntu 12.10 from 12.04
<stacky> after up-gradation works fine for the first time reboot
<stacky> but then all the subsequent reboots show nothing but a blank black screen after choosing kubuntu from boot loader in parallel to windows
<stacky> can anyone help
<stacky> ?
<stacky> seems some problem with graphics in hp-dv6
<novaisabadcat> I'm trying to compile ktorrent and make errors say "dtd/kdex.dtd" is missing...which it is.  Can anyone tell me why it's missing or how to go about getting it?  Seems related to somethign called docbook.
<LloydOs> What is the default login for the live version of 12.10?
<LloydOs> Can anyone help with login for KDE Plasma Workspace Live
<sveinse> Hi. I'm experimenting with alternate text editors, and I'm  trying out kate. Can kate be configure to always indent the line to the correct indentation when I press TAB? Like emacs does. I just cant live without that
<novaisabadcat> lloyd try ubuntu or kubuntu and no pass
<novaisabadcat> though i dont think it should ask for one
<LloydOs> I tried both kubuntu and ubuntu and neither works as user name...
<LloydOs> I would have thought on the main page of user manual but not...
<yofel> sveinse: kate does have some auto indentation support together with the syntax highlighting, see the Editing settings
<sveinse> yofel: Yes. I've seens the indentation tab under editing. But there does not seem to be a TAB action which states "indent according to syntax highlight". Not sure though what "Default indentation mode" really is
<yofel> hm, not sure if there is something. The editor is a bit vi-style, so going to a new line will auto-indent to the correct position, but TAB only shifts one indent level.
<yofel> I don't use kate too much though so maybe it's doable after all
<sveinse> yofel: OOI, what do you use?
<yofel> VIM mostly
<LloydOs> I have also tried the normal 'letmein' 'password' 'admin' and they will not me login either?
<novaisabadcat> youre booting from a cd/dvd?
<LloydOs> booting from USB iso
<novaisabadcat> is it asking for an account in a pretty graphical way or does it lok like a terminal
<LloydOs> It is the Plasma graphical mode...
<novaisabadcat> do you have another computer you can try it on?
<LloydOs> I do, although the one I am trying it on does install version 9.10 ok
<novaisabadcat> just the live  boot doesnt work right?
<novaisabadcat> from what i can see it shouldnt ask you, and in some cases when it does its bad media..bad burn..bad download
<novaisabadcat> one post i found said it worked on one pc with no loging but prompted on another
<LloydOs> ok, will try another download, also trying it on another pc, if I can get that to boot from USB...
<novaisabadcat> i would try booting that usb drive on another pc or try burning the iso to a disc and booting
<LloydOs> ok, will give that a go. Been trawling though the helppages and manuals and there is no mention of a default user name....Thanks
<novaisabadcat> im going to live boot 12.10 in a virtual machine to see
<LloydOs> Cool, let me know your findings
<novaisabadcat> clicking on try kubuntu
<novaisabadcat> went right to the desktop
<novaisabadcat> ok im looking at users
<novaisabadcat> i see a system user with real name" live session user", username: "kubuntu"
<novaisabadcat> looks like it has no password
<LloydOs> Mine gave the option of Persistent Mode, Live Mode, Install etc on start up, which one did you opt for?
<novaisabadcat> persistent mode offers a small amount of persistent storage on a usb drive, live would boot without allowing anythign to be saved after shutting down
<novaisabadcat> i booted from an iso file directly so it cant be persistent
<novaisabadcat> did you do persistent?
<LloydOs> oh, I see because it is a VM, just downloading fresh ISO now. I used Live last time
<novaisabadcat> what did you create the usb installer with?
<LloydOs> I used LinuxLive USB Creator 2.8.19
<LloydOs> Maybe I should be using the LTS version instead of the DT although am using DT version 9.10 currently, it is an old P4 Shuttle PC
<novaisabadcat> 12.10 seems pretty stable
<novaisabadcat> are you trying to boot from a usb drive to try it out, install it, or are you hoping to make a portable os to carry around?
<LloydOs> I am booting from USB to install on that machine. I use Knoppix as my portable OS on another USB...
<novaisabadcat> how much ram does it have?  I did see one forum post about the username prompting that was resolved by adding more ram I think
<novaisabadcat> more than 512?
<LloydOs> it has 1024 - just trying it in another PC
<LloydOs> Go to go being collected for the gym, can I msg u later?
<novaisabadcat> ya
<LloydOs> Chow
<novaisabadcat> Can anyone make any sense of this error I got when running "make" to compile ktorrent: "index.docbook:7: warning: failed to load external entity "dtd/kdex.dtd""?
<tsimpson> !find dtd/kdex.dtd | novaisabadcat
<ubottu> novaisabadcat: File dtd/kdex.dtd found in kdoctools
<tsimpson> but it's clearly a warning, not an error
<novaisabadcat> i have kdoctools installed but the file doesn't exist.  theres several more lines of errors starting with this one involving docbook.  It does fail in the end though
<novaisabadcat> http://pastebin.com/up4ksB3H
<purplerain> hai. after upgarding to KDE 4.10 in Precise, webcam video is flickering and i can
<purplerain> hai. after upgarding to KDE 4.10 in Precise, webcam video is flickering and i can t open it with kamoso/kamerka only with cheese
<purplerain> is this known issue??
<tsimpson> novaisabadcat: it should be at /usr/share/kde4/apps/ksgmltools2/customization/dtd/kdex.dtd
<novaisabadcat> yeah i dont have a ksgmltools2 folder at all for some reason
<novaisabadcat> i just booted a live iso and it has one
<purplerain> Also im trying to get backported quantal kernel but i get this unmet dependencies error from kde packages http://paste.ubuntu.com/5567291/
<novaisabadcat> I think I might have unknowingly let BleachBit delete "extra" language files..which might have included kdex.dtd
<reshelle_> Здравствуйте, а есть здесь русскоязычные пользователи которые могли бы помочь
<reshelle_> Здравствуйте, а есть здесь русскоязычные пользователи которые могли бы помочь
<novaisabadcat> yeah  it appears it was bleachbit that removed the files (https://bugs.launchpad.net/bleachbit/+bug/1059260)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1059260 in BleachBit "Bleachbit should not erase these files required by the kdelibs package" [Undecided,Fix released]
<novaisabadcat> their suggestion is to reinstall kdelibs...i have kdelibs-bin, or some kdelibs5 packages...I'm not sure how to reinstall any of it without it removing what appears to be most of kde.
<reshelle_> Помогите с установкой и настройкой Wine
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<novaisabadcat> hi
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<dishantp> Hi, my machine is running KDE SC 4.10 on ubuntu, but due to broken packages, i am not able to install  all dependency packages  of kdelibs5.
<dishantp> the version table still shows 4.8.5
<novaisabadcat> yay i managed to compile ktorrent..that only took like 5 hours to figure out
<novaisabadcat> still doesnt seem to use the proxy its supposed to be using : |
<BluesKaj> no need to compile ktorrent , it's in the repos
<johnflux_> novaisabadcat: apt-get source ktorrent ; apt-get build-dep ktorrent ; dpkg-deb --build ktorrent   ?
<johnflux_> BluesKaj: sounds like he wanted custom compile flags
<ovidiu-florin> I thought he wanted to change something to it
<novaisabadcat> i wanted to try 4.3.1.  I didnt see it in the repos
<ovidiu-florin> or make a patch or something
<ovidiu-florin> novaisabadcat: how is it?
<novaisabadcat> no nothing that sophisticated
<dishantp> Hi, my machine is running KDE SC 4.10 on ubuntu, but due to broken packages, i am not able to install  all dependency packages  of kdelibs5.
<novaisabadcat> seems to work, it gives me an error on launch about not being able to do somethign with tor..which i dont use
<ovidiu-florin> dishantp: please do not double post
<ovidiu-florin> wait for someone to answer your question
<dishantp> sorry, i will be patient.
<novaisabadcat> it tells me "Unable to create /home/nova/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent/tor0/torrent: Permission denied" at startup...I hit OK and torrents still seem to download.
<ovidiu-florin> dishantp: have you tried: sudo apt-get install -f ?
<ovidiu-florin> novaisabadcat: check permissions
<dishantp> yes, i tried apt-get -f install
<dishantp> then i tried dpkg --clear-avail
<novaisabadcat> owner of that file is the user nova..which sounds right
<ovidiu-florin> novaisabadcat: what about the parent folders?
<ovidiu-florin> directories*
<novaisabadcat> i tried "sudo chown -R nova:nova /home/nova/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent/"
<novaisabadcat> still get an error
<novaisabadcat> scratch that...ktorrent seems happier when starting now...thank you ovidiu
<BluesKaj> dishantp, try sudo dpkg --configure -a , and pastebin th output, if any
<dishantp> BluesKaj : well, i did it again today also trying to solve on my own. however,no output.
<dishantp> BluesKaj : dpkg --clear-avail also shows no output
<BluesKaj> ok , try update and dist-upgrade again
<dishantp> BluesKaj : was updating before you told me to,so now i have executed both update and dist-upgrade
<ovidiu-florin> novaisabadcat: you're wellcome
<novaisabadcat> still giving me trouble actually..no more error on startup but it forgets my torrents each time i start it
<BluesKaj> dishantp, when upgrading to a new desktop or a new version , one should always update and upgrade first then add the ppa if necessary
<dishantp> BluesKaj : Duly noted. :) so,should i  go for kdelibs5 installation?
<novaisabadcat> fixed it ovidiu...seems like it was permissions or ownership issue.
<BluesKaj> dishantp, you can try
<novaisabadcat> does anyone here sucessfully use a proxy with ktorrent?
<ovidiu-florin> novaisabadcat: why not use a system wide proxy?
<novaisabadcat> im not sure that woudl work with btguard
<dishantp> BluesKaj, if only i could provide you an error log, you could understand the problem more clearly, because it's not working.
<novaisabadcat> the socks proxy setting in system settings/network settings doesnt say anything about an account/password
<BluesKaj> look in /var/log/syslog for errors , dishantp
<dishantp> Also, is doing apt-get autoremove preferred anytime?
<BluesKaj> and autoclean , after upgrades, dishantp
<dishantp> BluesKaj, can i get your blog link,if you write?
<BluesKaj> dishantp, i don't blog anymore '
<swex> anybody
<swex> help me please
<swex> mu kubuntu can't talk to /sys/class/backlight/nvidia_backlight/ interfae
<swex> interface
<swex> if I echo int > /sys/class/backlight/nvidia_backlight/brightness by hands everything works, but KDE ignoring key press events
<lordievader> swex: You could do a work around, make a script that does all that and call the script with the keyboard shortcuts.
<MichaelP> Any idea's why pulseaudio EQ screws with system volume?  everytime i change setting on pulse eq i have to trun pc volume back up !!
<qw> hello all
<qw> help me pleae
<qw> please*
<qw> i woul like install irc client from my phone Samsung Galaxy Pocket DUOS
<qw> would*
<LloydOs> Tried Kubuntu 12.10 on 2 PC from USB & DVD will not install
 * roggan tries an alias
<murthy> hello everyone
<Roger32> hello
<Roger32> any computer genius here?
<Roger32> my computer is under attack
<Roger32> and i need help
<Roger32> please help
<grisutheguru> how do you recognise the attack?
<Roger32> my firewall say its poisen dns attack
<Roger32> 23 attacks in 3 seconds, thats not good...
<Roger32> im afraid :(
<grisutheguru> and why is that an attack?
<Roger32> the firewall say so
<Roger32> he call it "poisen dns attack"
<Roger32> and if you use your brain for 1 second, you know poisen kills humans
<BluesKaj> Roger32, show us the FW under attack message in pastebin
<Roger32> screencapture?
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Roger32> theni have to wait for a new attack i guess
<Roger32> the strange thing is that i serched the ip adr that the attack came from, and it was my routers adress.
<Roger32> while i wait for an attack,is there something else i can do ?
<Roger32> other options we can try ?
<BluesKaj> Roger32, is it a router provided by your ISP? If so then they could be surveying for usage and installing new firmware
<Roger32> it's a router i got my self, not from the isp.
<BluesKaj> do you have your wifi turned on ?
<genii-around> It doesn't have to be some external attack, just misconfigured DNS/routes or so
<Roger32> i do use wireless ipad, ps3 and xbox360
<Roger32> so it must be on
<BluesKaj> somebody could be trying to piggyback on your wifi and they were trying passwords to get in ...I've had that happen here
<Roger32> it's possible
<Roger32> since the neighbour kids have gotten alot of complaints from me
<Roger32> i use wire on my pc
<Roger32> from the router
<Roger32> wireless is for gaming and ipad
<Roger32> the thing is that only the payed version of my security system shows this attack
<Roger32> it never happend when i use microsoft internet security
<BluesKaj> maybe MS secuity doesn't see it and the FW just bounces it
<BluesKaj> or there was no "instance" while you were on windows
<Roger32> maybe
<Roger32> there has been none attack so far,
<Roger32> not sure when it will happan again
<Roger32> so i cant give you a screenshoot
<Roger32> but ESET security is what i use
<ovidiu-florin> Gotta go. See you soon. ;)
<supermagnum357_> Hello, does anyone know what type of interface i should point jackd to ?
<supermagnum357_> i have tried /dev/snd , but that does not work.
<BluesKaj> supermagnum357_, the ppl at #jack chatroom/support will have more knowledge than we do
<supermagnum357_> ok. i will try there
<swex> lordievader: r u here?
<swex> anybody... how to debug powerdevil events?
<lordievader> Hey swex, yes I am here.
<swex> lordievader: about backlight bug
<lordievader> swex: Remind me please, I know vaguely...
<swex> my laptop doesn't react to backlight buttons
<swex> lordievader: but echo int > /sys/class/backlight/.../brightness is ok
<ed874564555> hi I just I just downloaded some updates and one of them are nvida optimus support using the proprietary nvidia driver, does that mean that optimus is officialy supported or what?
<lordievader> swex: Ah yes, from earlier, right?
<swex> lordievader: yep
<lordievader> swex: Ah ok, thanks. Did you find a solution?
<swex> No I didn't I can create script but don't know how to do it right.. I mean how to echo by root from userspace?
<lordievader> swex: Ah right, you need sudo for that... Well you can do some really dirty stuff... In the sudoers file you can specify commands that do not require the sudo password...
<swex> lordievader: yep thats dirty
<swex> lordievader: for now I'm trying to find way to debug powerdevil
<swex> but I can't find any documentation about that...
<swex> I even can't find appropriate ticket in bugs.kde.org
<lordievader> swex: Does kde recognize the key-combo?
<lordievader> swex: If it doesn exist yet be sure to make one!
<swex> lordievader: I think...so
<swex> lordievader: I used xev to check input
<lordievader> swex: In the keyboard shortcuts of the systemsettings you can assign things to the keyboard shortcut?
<swex> of course
<sorbiq> hi all
<lordievader> swex: Ok, so that ain't broken ;)
<lordievader> swex: And the Screen Brightness shortcuts are also enabled within the Global Keyboard Shortcuts section (Under KDE Daemon)
<swex> lordievader: yes...
<sorbiq> i have 2 problems with kubuntu:
<sorbiq> 1. my pc is connected to tv 40' and my cursor looks to big on my laptop screen any way to fix it?
<sorbiq> 2. nepomuk crashes every time i reboot my pc
<sorbiq> Kubuntu is in version 12.04LTS and kde is 4.10 any idea how to fix it?
<FloodBotK1> sorbiq: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<swex> lordievader: but pressing doesn't give anything
<lordievader> sorbiq: Take a look at the resolution dependent mouse size (systemsettings -> Workspace Appearance -> Cursor Theme), nepomuk is quite broken in 4.10 crashes for a lot of people... Quite a number of bug reports about that one. You can disable nepomuk, this will stop it from crashing ;)
<Roger32> where can i downlod music
<sorbiq> lordievader: my resolution for cursor is fixed to 24 , how can i disable nepomuk ?
<lordievader> sorbiq: Under Desktop Search, untick Enable Nepomuk.
<lordievader> swex: I'm wondering does the slider under the Power Settings still work?
<sorbiq> lordievader: done, and what about that cursor, do you have any idea, what to do?
<sorbiq> lordievader: it looks in some part of desktop normal and in others is big
<lordievader> sorbiq: Is a different cursor theme smaller? I had it jump up in size too earlier today, don't really know why...
<sorbiq> lordievader: when i'm trying to use i.e nadheld theme then cursor is normal size i mean 12 but in some part of screen it's switching magicaly to big oxygen theme have no idea why ?
<sorbiq> lordievader: *handheld
<Roger32> you cant serch for music downloads in windows
<Roger32> wtf is wrogn with you
<Roger32> you want some of this bitch ?
<IdleOne> !language | Roger32
<ubottu> Roger32: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<lordievader> Roger32: Can you watch your language, this is a family friendly channel.
<BluesKaj> Roger32, enough
<lordievader> sorbiq: Hehehe, I'm experiencing the same thing was hoping a reboot would fix it, haven't rebooted yet though. Did you try rebooting?
<sorbiq> lordievader: yep several times, no change, i've saw a bug report with this issue, but no workaround, so i thought maybe here
<sorbiq> lordievader: oh at least my xbmc is working on second screen without issue :)
<sorbiq> lordievader: thx for advice with nepomuk and cya :)
<Roger32> i am a family friendly man
<Roger32> i love kids
<lordievader> Ahh, why did you leave, I think I have found the issue.
<Roger32> love to do kids
<Roger32> in there bed
<Roger32> im bed im bad
<Roger32> hihi
<lordievader> Good he left, not the kind of people we want around here :(
<swex> lordievader: no slider is not working too
<swex> lordievader: thats why I need to debug powerdevil behavior...
<lordievader> swex: What kind of graphics card do you have? I once had my brightness keys not working fixed it by installing the closed-source driver.
<BluesKaj> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<rosco_y> my Amarok keeps crashing, can anyone recommend an audio player alternative?
<rosco_y> I've installed the virtualbox guest-additions in my Windows Virtual Machine, do I need to isntall a guest-additions in kubuntu too, so that I can share files?
<lordievader> rosco_y: Try Clementine, it's a amarok 1.4 fork :)
<BluesKaj> clementine is a nice player , easy and simpole
<BluesKaj> simple
<rosco_y> lordievader: ty :)  --I've figured out the file sharing thing with VirtualBox ^^takes a bow^^ "Please, just throw monoey" ^^
<lordievader> rosco_y: Good to hear :)
<rosco_y> lordievader: I'm fine with Clementine so far--thanks for the suggestions!
<Quest> hibernate button is not visible on my menu. i have installed hibernate package though
<Quest> any solution?
<Quest> hibernate:Warning: Tuxonice binary signature file not found.
<AciD`> hey
<AciD`> in an how to, I have to put some special configuration into /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/, but this folder doesn't exist. Is it ok to create it or is that deprecated with the newer version of xorg ?
<k4tZz> I have a backup saved from backintime
<k4tZz> I tar.gz'd the home dir
<k4tZz> should I just extract it into the new home dir that I have on my fresh install?
<k4tZz> I feel like I'm lacking etiquette or proper procedures.
#kubuntu 2013-02-27
<mr0wl> hey
<mr0wl> does anyone know of a good PPA for an up to date VirtualBox?
<murthy> k4tZz: extracting like you said may case erros and problems
<murthy> k4tZz: extracting like you said may cause errors and problems
<k4tZz> Guys I'm  having some trouble restoring my system..
<k4tZz> I extracted my backup into my home dir
<k4tZz> did a recursive chown to 700 on the whole dir
<k4tZz> made a new user with the same name as the dir in the root group
<k4tZz> and I'm still having permission problems. I gotta have sudo to access documents n stuff
<k4tZz> lol
<Torch> the user name isn't important, it's the user id
<k4tZz> okay so can I do a usermod then?
<k4tZz> usermod -u __
<k4tZz> what do you mean by userID?
<Torch> users on unix systems have unique ids
<Torch> as set in /etc/passwd
<k4tZZ> I don't have permission to do anything with my own files
<k4tZZ> o_o
<sithlord48> k4tZZ: have you been playing around with sudo
<k4tZZ> basically I'm extracting my backup into a new home dir and I want to create a new user that has admin permissions and uses that folder for home
<sithlord48> ok recusivly chmod the dir to the new user.
<k4tZZ> chmod to the user?
<sithlord48> sorry chown
<k4tZZ> when I extracted the dir  for my new home folder
<k4tZZ> it made a new folder to extract the contents into
<k4tZZ> how can I pop that balloon
<k4tZZ> and have the contents of the folder moved into the previous directory
<k4tZZ> I am thinking cd into the folder, mv * ../
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<j__> Why is it called kubuntu and not ubuntu?
<j__> Wait..
<j__> I'm lost.
<j__> Figured it out!
<j__> I'm using Konversation and it automatically put me in the kubuntu room.
<dangerousice> If I have 2x3TB in zfs mirror, am I able to add 2x2TB to the pool?
<dragan> does anyone knows how to add color scheme to kate
<dragan> ?
<novaisabadcat> I just installed Vuze (Azureaus).  I'm having a problem with it launching additional instances when I add a torrent.  Does anyone know what might cause that?
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<novaisabadcat> hi
<disharmonic> morning
<disharmonic> Dolphin doesn't have the ability to find and mount NFS shares?
<lordievader> Hey ovidiu-florin, novaisabadcat, disharmonic
<ovidiu-florin> hey lordievader
<disharmonic> hey
<novaisabadcat> I can't seem to get any linux bittorrent client to work with a proxy (btguard)...windows and utorrent no problem..
<disharmonic> with the latest kernel update the kernel fails to configure post install with this error msg http://paste.ubuntu.com/5569928/ any ideas? Broken update maybe?
<disharmonic> line 1010 is this "system ("run-parts --verbose --exit-on-error --arg=$version " ."
<novaisabadcat> ohh i think i found a torrent client that works right...deluge ftw
<disharmonic> novaisabadcat: yeah, deluge is quite good. I don't get why transmission is the default in most linux distros these days.
<ovidiu-florin> disharmonic: because it's simple... and GTK...
<ovidiu-florin> some people still have not discovered that Qt is better than GTK
<disharmonic> haven't tried ktorrent for quite a while btw. Is that project still alive?
<roney> Does anybody knows whether Kubuntu comes with usb-modeswitch?
<Tm_T> roney: OOTB?
<roney> Tm_T: Don't know what do you mean by OOTB.
<Tm_T> out of the box (:
<Tm_T> and to answer to that question, yes it does
<roney> Tm_T: Oh, yes, :-)
<roney> Tm_T: My girlfriend is trying to use Linux, but it's very important to get her USB modem detected by the system without much problems.
<roney> Tm_T: We tried Linux Mint a few day ago and the modem worked fine, but cinnamon wasn't a good experience so I told her to try Kubuntu, which is the system I already use.
<vedant> I cant upgrade to kde-4.9.4. apt-get/aptitude get stuck at waiting 4 headers
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<rttlesnke> Hi all. I have to remove one of the 2 packages: libjpeg8 and libjpeg-turbo8
<rttlesnke> If I try to remove libjpeg-turbo8, I get:
<rttlesnke> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<rttlesnke>  libjpeg8 : Depends: libjpeg-turbo8 (>= 1.1.90+svn722-1ubuntu6) but it
<rttlesnke> is not going to be installed
<FloodBotK1> rttlesnke: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rttlesnke> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be
<rttlesnke> Hi all. I'm trying to remove libjpeg-turbo8 from my system. Currently I have libjpeg8 and libjpeg-turbo8 both installed.
<BluesKaj> rttlesnke, run sudo dpkg --configure -a , then if there's no output run sudo apt-get install -f
<rttlesnke> BluesKaj: Sorry, that didn't do anything. I have to remove libjpeg-turbo8. But I can't remove it using sudo apt-get remove libjpeg-turbo8. If I try to remove libjpeg8, huge number of packages get removed.
<BluesKaj> rttlesnke, ok , try sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<rttlesnke> BluesKaj: No output with that
<BluesKaj> then update and upgrade
<BluesKaj> there may not be any output
<rttlesnke> BluesKaj: What's expected to happen with that?
<rttlesnke> BluesKaj: Here's a paste: http://pastebin.com/tW7HrJ3L
<BluesKaj> rtt you can't just remove some libs without depenency consequences , that's not he proper way since they are linked
<BluesKaj> rttlesnke,
<BluesKaj> what are you trying to install , rttlesnke
<rttlesnke> I'm trying to build digikam. I'm getting errors because the digikam is not compatible with libjpeg-turbo, as someone from the digikam team said. He told me to ask the distro team how to remove libjpeg-turbo8...
<rttlesnke> BluesKaj: ^
<BluesKaj> why are you trying to compile it? ..it's available in the repos , rttlesnke
<rttlesnke> BluesKaj: I'm trying to contribute for it, BluesKaj
<student> c
<student> a
<avihay> rttlesnke: just wondering, are you using kdesrc-build?
<BluesKaj> rttlesnke, you can try to remove all libjpeg-turbo and related libs with muon if you paste libjpeg-turbo into the searchbox
<rttlesnke> @avihay sorry but..how do I know that?
<avihay> it's a tool that help you get the source to, and compile kde software, includeing some dependency solving.  you can learn about it from Aaron Seigo excellent tutorial: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6bWR698TEbnEXRisrgycJ091sT_GUk50
<rttlesnke> @BluesKaj I see no search results!
<rttlesnke> avihay: thanks a LOT. will definitely check that out :)
<BluesKaj> libjpeg-turbo , paste that , you'll see the relevant libs with a green indicator , rttlesnke
<BluesKaj> installed libs that is
<rosco_y> How can I remove a VirtualBox .vdi file?  I'm getting errors like:  rm:  cannot remove 'Premium 7.vid' : Read-only file system
<rosco_y> I ran "chmod 777" on the file, but I'm getting the same thing
<rosco_y> well, actually, the chmod didn't take
<rosco_y> and I'm trying as sudo su
<rosco_y> sticky little @#$
<rosco_y> (pardon my french)
<rttlesnke> BluesKaj:  http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=kaog8y&s=7
<rttlesnke> BluesKaj: there are no search results..
<rosco_y> rttlesnke: what am I looking at?
<rosco_y> rttlesnke: I kind of prefer aptitude to Muon.....
<rosco_y> probably just because it's what I learned first
<BluesKaj> rttlesnke, highlight installed software in muon
<BluesKaj> anyway ,  I have to leave for a few mins ...BBL
<rosco_y> well, my little girl wants me to play "I Spy", so it's off we go....see you peoples later :)
<rttlesnke> BluesKaj: Sorry, still not coming :(
<loopdepoop> hallo
<loopdepoop> im a child with issues
<bazhang> !ot | loopdepoop
<ubottu> loopdepoop: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<loopdepoop> GRUB2 issues to be more specific
<bazhang> loopdepoop, we gave you the grub2 wiki in #ubuntu
<loopdepoop> did not help
<bazhang> loopdepoop, why are you crossposting here
<loopdepoop> because itss kinda critical and le wiki doesnt help
<bazhang> !work | loopdepoop
<ubottu> loopdepoop: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ronalds_m> why can't kubuntu menu search for files also
<mandoguit> ronalds_m:    you may need to make sure that nepomuk file indexer is toggled on (System Settings > Desktop Search).   I know it has to be toggled on for searchs in Dolphin  (I had to turn it off for now though as it keeps crashing on me)   might want to try that
<zero_coder> hello
<BluesKaj> !additional drivers
<genii-around> Apparently not
<genii-around> !jockey
<BluesKaj> hmm , not even jockey
<lordievader> !info jockey
<lordievader> ?
<ubottu> Package jockey does not exist in quantal
<lordievader> !info jockey-kde
<ubottu> jockey-kde (source: jockey): KDE user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-0ubuntu11 (quantal), package size 9 kB, installed size 112 kB
<BluesKaj> !info jockey-ubuntu
<ubottu> Package jockey-ubuntu does not exist in quantal
<BluesKaj> !info jockey-gnome
<lordievader> !info jockey-gtk
<ubottu> Package jockey-gnome does not exist in quantal
<ubottu> jockey-gtk (source: jockey): transitional package for driver management GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-0ubuntu11 (quantal), package size 3 kB, installed size 52 kB
<gordon_> how do i set quassel back to its default
<bazhang> gordon_, try asking in #quassel
<genii-around> gordon: rm .kde/share/config/quasselrc
<murthy> hello everyone
<lordievader> Hey murthy
<murthy> lordievader: hi
<Guest31314> I am trying to install 12.04 64bit on my new laptop. I am trying to dual boot it with Windows. For some reason the installer wont see the Windows partition. It shows the whole drive as free space. I tried  partitioning the drive in Windows, but it still shows the whole drive as free space. What can I do to fix this?
<genii-around> Guest31314: I haven't come across this issue before, but my first suspicion would be that your computer uses UEFI and GPT
<Guest31314> genii-around: you're right. Do I need to do something to turn that off?
<Fuzzles_> is kde still heavy on resources thes days?
<Guest31314> genii-around: I'm going to go poke around the BIOS and see what I can find. Thanks for putting me in the right direction
#kubuntu 2013-02-28
<bschaefer_> /nick bschaefer
<novaisabadcat> meow
<bigbrovar> Hi guys
<bigbrovar> Just upgraded my laptop running kubuntu 12.04 to kde 4.10 and it seems all is broken now.. I have noticed that couple of things nolonger work like the screenlocker, and the progressbar widget (in the system tray) am I the only one experiencing this?
<novaisabadcat> so quiet in here all the time
<bazhang> novaisabadcat, its a support channel #kubuntu-offtopic is for chat
<novaisabadcat> oh i see goo dpoint
<novaisabadcat> good point*
<novaisabadcat> shouldn't people have more problems to talk about baz?
<SimonJ57> Morning, Is anyone here right now?
<Smurphy> Morning...
<SimonJ57> Smurphy: I just want to as a quick question, going to dual-boot Windows/Kubuntu 12.10, would like to try steam on linux and such.
<SimonJ57> Smurphy: Whats the recommended Partition size? 50Gb enough?
<Smurphy> SimonJ57: Using steam on linux ...
<Smurphy> SimonJ57: Enough, yes. Depends on the number of games you will install. My KUbuntu uses roughly 1GB, steam aroudn 25GB :}
<SimonJ57> yes
<SimonJ57> Smurphy: Cheers man, Much appreciated.
<Fuzzles> id i update to the newiest kde via backports how would i backgrade if not happy?
<zoie> hello, i want to make a small java/scala program which records how many characters i'm typing per minute; is this easy to do on kde? the program would have to run in the background so that i can type on another software at the same time
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<bigbrovar> Hi guys, since I upgraded my Kubuntu 12.04 to kde 4.10 I have been unable to get screen lock to work. is this a known issue?
<monkeyjuice> bigbrovar: ctrl alt L? is that what your using
<bigbrovar> monkeyjuice: even that doesn't work.. not does click lock screen from kickoff or right clicking on the desktop and selecting lockscreen nothing works
<kwtm> It says that if Akonadi is not working, use "sudo aa-complain mysqld-akonadi", but aa-complain is not a package in my Kubuntu 12.04.  How do I start Akonadi so I can use Kmail?
<kwtm> This is for the app-armour system which is apparently blocking part of KDE.
<BluesKaj> kwtm, open the kmenu and type akonadi in the searchbox , you'll see several options , akonadi server is the option to choose to set up the database
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<cornfeedhobo> helloe. I am trying to solve a screen brightness issue which has now led me to realize that i have no xorg.conf...  i can see that I have /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ with various files that i would imagine help make xorg.conf....
<cornfeedhobo> can i just use the age old "Xorg -configure"  ?
<cornfeedhobo> and how come X starts without one?/
<bigbrovar> Hi guys, since I upgraded my Kubuntu 12.04 to kde 4.10 I have been unable to get screen lock to work. is this a known issue?
<cornfeedhobo> bigbrovar: screensaver style? or Menu -> lock screen?
<bigbrovar> cornfeedhobo: non of the above.. when I go to screen locker .. clicking on configure desktop widget doesnt even work
<cornfeedhobo> sorry bud, wish i knew
<cornfeedhobo> you could try reisntalling kde
<mandoguit> bigbrovar:  maybe have a search at   https://bugs.kde.org/query.cgi
<zeekzack_> i am unable to add input method in ibus..
<zeekzack_> can anybody help me out?
<bigbrovar> mandoguit: I will do that tmr.. about to close for work. Thanks
<mandoguit> zeekzack_:   seems to be a pretty good discussion on adding to ibus at  http://www.kubuntuforums.net/archive/index.php/t-58929.html   (the problem was solved too)
<yarinse> hi, where konversation keeps the configurations? in which folder
<mandoguit> zeekzack_:   taking a wild guess at what your problem maybe,   maybe scroll down on that page to the following statement  "You need actually to click on the sign '>' in the '> Japanese' grey submenu of 'Select an Input methods' to make Japanese-Anthy appear.  Clicking on 'Japanese' does not work"
<zeekzack_> mandoguit:thanks for you reply..but my problem persists...when i launch keyboard input method settings, went to  input method tab, everything is greyed out..
<zeekzack_> there is nothing to choose from
<zeekzack_> neither dropdown menu of select an input method nor add button..
<BluesKaj> yarinse, ~/.kde/share/config/konversationrc
<goodtime> yarinse: i use konversation client as well goto settings and then go to configure konversation from there you should be able to set things up well
<yarinse> BluesKaj: ok. thank.
<goodtime> yarinse: sorry if that wasnt helpful.
<yarinse> goodtime: only he needed the folder conf . to replace them with. thank.
<mandoguit> zeekzack_:   after installing iBus here I see that  you should be able to "ungrey" the options by toggling the "Customize active input methods" at the Input Method tab   (running KDE 4.10.00 Distro: Ubuntu Raring Ringtail here though so might be different on yours)
<mr0wl> how much RAM should be ideally dedicated to Nepomuk?
<BluesKaj> !nepomuk
<BluesKaj> !info nepomuk
<ubottu> Package nepomuk does not exist in quantal
<BluesKaj> wow
<bazhang> !info nepomuk-core
<ubottu> nepomuk-core (source: nepomuk-core): Nepomuk Semantik Desktop core libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.9.4-0ubuntu0.1 (quantal), package size 375 kB, installed size 1475 kB
<BluesKaj> oh lord , why was that changed , how are ppl supposed to know they have to search for -core ...that's dumb
<BluesKaj> really dumb
<bazhang> try !find next time
<Quintasan> mr0wl: Give it as much memory as you think you can
<Quintasan> It's set to 50MB I believe
<Quintasan> if you have crapton of files I assume it would be good move to increase the memory so it can do stuff faster
<mr0wl> i gave it 1 GB
<Quintasan> woah
<Quintasan> That's like
<Quintasan> mr0wl: How much memory do you have?
<mr0wl> does Nepomuk also cache symbolic links to NTFS partition?
<mr0wl> Quintasan: 8 GB
<Quintasan> mr0wl: I don't think it does follow symbolic links
<mr0wl> so mostly ~/ files?
<Quintasan> mr0wl: I think that's too much if you don't have more than 1TB of data but that's your PC :P
<mr0wl> i have like 3 TB of data
<Quintasan> oh
<mr0wl> but they mostly in NTFS
<Quintasan> I would still be inclined to give it less, like 512 or sth
<mr0wl> because it use to be shared with Winows
<mr0wl> Windows*
<mr0wl> Okay
<Quintasan> Try it with 512 and see if it's responsive
<mr0wl> it seems to have a lot of my files on home dir
<mr0wl> would moving my mail from Thunderbird to Kmail be a good idea?
<mr0wl> Nepomuk should be able to index all the emails then, right?
<Kazoey> How can I add repositoried to centos
<Kazoey> I have a bunch of packages I need, but do not want to manually install them
<Kazoey> repositories*
<bazhang> Kazoey, ask in #centos
<Kazoey> Thank you
<Kazoey> I can't join that channel
<Kazoey> My Nick needs to be registered
<Shaan7> *facepalm*
<Kazoey> Sorry, I don't use IRC
<Shaan7> I mean about them, not you :P
<Kazoey> Oh
<bazhang> !register | Kazoey
<ubottu> Kazoey: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<vedreste> I have a bunch of LDAP-only (no local /etc/passwd entries, I can log in fine in console and getent password shows them fine) accounts that kubuntu 13.04 alpha 2 won't let me use lightdm-kde-greeter to log into
<vedreste> I've tried greeter-show-manual-login=true in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf to no effect
<vedreste> how can I configure the greeter to allow manual login entry?
<vedreste> I've read https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/+bug/1025652 etc but all the information I've found is about Unity, not kde
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1025652 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "greeter-show-manual-login is not correctly handled by lightdm" [Undecided,Fix released]
<apachelogger> vedreste: you need to change the theme I guess
<vedreste> okay, any specific suggestions or should I just try a bunch?
<apachelogger> there are two installed by default
<apachelogger> one's userbar and the other's classic or something
<apachelogger> classic being a username+password field
<apachelogger> i.e. what you want to use in such a setup
<apachelogger> (FWIW it could of course be that lightdm in general is having a problem with no passwd entries...)
<vedreste> Trying now
<vedreste> It's not that there are /none/, though I did run across someone describing a bug in that case
<vedreste> I created an account called "dummy" which is what it shows for now
<vedreste> alright, thanks, the classic theme is what I needed
<vedreste> To be fair to KDE here, Unity has the same problem and it's not at all documented (that I found except random Google searches at the time) about how to get this setup to work. KDE's fix is easier...
<apachelogger> we are trying to get the default theme integrate a username field such that it becomes more scalable for 13.04
<vedreste> Ah, I look forward to that
<vedreste> Separate question (in general): did http://www.progdan.cz/2012/09/display-management-in-kde/ go anywhere with regards to Kubuntu?
<apachelogger> !info kscreen
<ubottu> Package kscreen does not exist in quantal
<apachelogger> !info kscreen raring
<ubottu> kscreen (source: kscreen): KDE monitor hotplug and screen handling. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.71-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 107 kB, installed size 388 kB
<apachelogger> vedreste: actually it should arrive tomorrow-ish for 12.04 and 12.10 via ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<vedreste> Ah, definitely going to try that (different machine of interest; laptop I hotplug & unplug monitors into/from)
<murthy> hello everyone
<aPpYe> As I understand things, when I open a text file on a remote share displayed with dolphin, kio copies the file locally (to /tmp I would guess) and then Kate opens it.  If I save changes to the file, I am not prompted to upload until I close Kate.  Is there a way to make the changes to the server copy of the file right away?
<aPpYe> I realize I can do this by dragging a file into an existing session of Kate, but this is cumbersome.
<aPpYe> so a big NO then?
<avihay> aPpYe: some KIOs behave like this (copy to local, then fail to copy changes back to remote), some KIOs behave like that ("stream the file").
<avihay> I try to avoid it by manually copying, or mounting the remote share
<avihay> which is a way  to make the changes to the server copy of the file right away
#kubuntu 2013-03-01
<draik> I'm trying to compile purple-otr, but I keep getting an error for libotr not being 3.2.0 or greater (which it is), and another issue with the config being for "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu", and doesn't match "x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu". Pastebin for the ./configure and output/errors can be found here => http://paste.ubuntu.com/5575026/
<ScottyK> Is KDE 4.10 going to be available for 12.10 other than the backports?
<shadeslayer> ScottyK: you mean in the archive?
<shadeslayer> nope
<ScottyK> so the only way to get 4.10 for 12.10 is to use the backports, correct?
<shadeslayer> the backports PPA, correct
<ScottyK> ok, thanks shadeslayer!
<shadeslayer> ScottyK: note that there's a ubuntu-backports component as well
<shadeslayer> so when refering to the PPA it's always good to append PPA there :P
<ScottyK> true! I've got 12.10 right now, one computer I already activated the backport, but the computer I had not. Was curious if it was going to be pushed down before 13.04 came out.
<SimonJ57> Evening.
<SimonJ57> If I have an application segfaulting using Kubuntu in a VM, would running Kubuntu bare-metal in someway help?
<dishantp> BluesKaj, do i need to change the operating system itself, if the broken dependencies aren't fixed?
<dishantp> Shadeslayer, can you take out some time and help me fix my system?
<dishantp> hi people, i am running kde sc 4.10 on my ubuntu machine and i want to do development work with Amarok.  However due to broken dependencies, it shows there is no kdelibs5 candidate installed. I just want to know that, would it effect the development work?
<dishantp> by it, i mean,i just checked on terminal.
<dishantp> The problem is mainly with kubuntu-ppa's i added and did a distribution upgrade. Now there is unmet depencendies, and there seems no way out, like a deadlock
<sithlord48> dishantp:  you can ppa-purge the ppa and try again possibly
<avihay> Hi, I have an error configuring telepathy from git:
<dishantp> sithlord48, thank you very much. hope this works,looking into it.
<avihay>  CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindPackageHandleStandardArgs.cmake:97 (MESSAGE):\n  Could NOT find TELEPATHY_QT4 (missing: TELEPATHY_QT4_INCLUDE_DIR)
<sithlord48> i have never had luck building stuff w/ cmake
<Smurphy> avihay: telepathy is a nightmare. The dependencies are not right, and I manage from time to time to make it work...
<avihay> I tried installing nearly all telepathy dev packages I could think of. anyone knows? yofel, I have a feeling you know the answer
<Smurphy> But it aint easy.
<avihay> :-<
<dishantp> sithlord48, unmet dependencies here too. can't even install ppa-purge
<dishantp> It says : The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<dishantp> kdepimlibs-kio-plugins : Depends: libkimap4 (= 4:4.8.5-0ubuntu0.1~ppa2) but 4:4.10.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.04.2~ppa1 is to be installed
<sithlord48> you should be safe to remove that package. if you can remove it w/o breaking your system you can finish your upgrade and then reinstall the newer version (if there is one)
<dishantp> sithlord48, won't even remove. libkimap4 and kdepimlibs5-dev are interdependent. okay,a fresh install seems the way togo.
<avihay> dishantp: you can force dpkg to install and remove packages
<dishantp> avihay : ok,let me see.
<n8w> hey guys do u know any graphic editor that automaticaly refresh the content on a change?
<n8w> im currently usin gwenview, but everytime i the content changes i need to press f5
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<ovidiu-florin> I've finally succeded to set up my znc server, now I don't have to miss up on conversations while I'm gone :D
<Fuzzles> are kubuntu backports e.g. kde 4.10 stable to use?
<Tm_T> Fuzzles: if they're stable releases of KDE SC then yes they should be
<Fuzzles> Tm_T: KDE SC?
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<Fuzzles> afternoon
<Fuzzles> does the backports only hold kde sc or test ones aswell?
<yofel> Fuzzles: only the stable ones
<Fuzzles> yofel: ok thanks trying 4.10 any min now
<avihay> well, I gave up on telepathy, and started to build kdevelop and I have a problem.
<avihay> kdevelopplatform builds fine, but kdevelop needs kdevelopplatform, and it doesn't use the newly built one
<avihay> umm, and now it does build
<Fuzzles> what is kdevelop?
<avihay> It's an IDE (Integrated Development Environment)
<tsimpson> !info kdevelop | Fuzzles
<ubottu> Fuzzles: kdevelop (source: kdevelop): integrated development environment for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.4.1-0ubuntu0.1 (quantal), package size 1218 kB, installed size 4839 kB
<Fuzzles> oh ok thanks
<avihay> ok, I think I got why telepathy didn't work
<Fuzzles> rb
<Fuzzles> brb
<avihay> kdesrc needs sudo to install, but the script isn't interactive, so it fails instead of asking for a password
<avihay> woho, it built
<avihay> wel, telepathy still doesn't build :-<
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Feldegast> hi i think i have come across a security issue in the lock screen
<Feldegast> sometimes i can press esc and it returns to the desktop without needing to enter the password....
<MsCourtney> Hi, Graphics acceleration does not seem to be working at all on Ubuntu 12.10. Its an Intel GPU
<Feldegast> does intel have graphics acceleration? i thought only ati and nvidia did....
<cmagina> intel does
 * cmagina is running on 12.10 with graphics accel right now using an intel chip
 * Feldegast is using 12.10 and kernel 3.5.0-24-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Thu Feb 7 05:32:22 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<Feldegast> if i go any newer, usb drives no longer mount
<cmagina> interesting, did you report a bug?
<Feldegast> yes
<Feldegast> #1132498
<cmagina> any followup from the kernel team?
<Feldegast> i was asked to test against 3.8 which i did and reported back
<Feldegast> nothing since then
<Feldegast> same issue with 3.8
<Feldegast> consolekit is also crashing with any newer kernels
<Feldegast> may be related, i do not know enough to be sure
<Feldegast> i reported that as bug #1132493
<ubottu> bug 1132493 in consolekit (Ubuntu) "crashes during kdm login before KDE shows the desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1132493
<cmagina> yeah, was just reading through it
<Feldegast> :)
<cmagina> have you attempted to reproduce using lightdm instead of kdm by chance?
<Feldegast> i am not sure what else i can do but i am willing to try anything if needed
 * cmagina knows nothing about consolekit beyond its existance
<Feldegast> i stopped using lightdm a while aback due to other issues but i can try it
<cmagina> it would seem to be an issue between the kernel and your hardware or at least that would be my first guess
<cmagina> i have some asus boards around, but haven't hit this issue
<BluesKaj> Feldegast, which kubuntu version ?
<Feldegast> i am using an eee pc 1001pe
<Feldegast> 12.10
<cmagina> ah, so laptop
<Feldegast> i do not see the issue on my 64bit desktop
<Feldegast> i will try lightdm
<mr0wl> i'm a little confused, is Kubuntu funded by Canonical or Blue Systems?
<Feldegast> blue systems iirc
<BluesKaj> Feldegast, lightdm should be working fine on your system if you've done the updates/upgrades and dist-upgrade since the lightdm issue, which goes back more than 2 months
<cmagina> it might not change anything, but if it reproduces, then we can update the bug title to reflect it
<Feldegast> BluesKaj i will try it, when lightdn 1st came in kde was more stable
<Feldegast> er kdm was more stable
<BluesKaj> well ,the default upgrades should replace kdm with lightdm
<mr0wl> then Kubuntu should really change it's name
<cmagina> why? its no different then lubuntu, xubuntu, etc now
<avihay> kubuntu's infrastructure is funded by canonical, kubuntu  development team (just one person, I think) is funded by blue-system
<Feldegast> BlaXpirit it did but i went back to kdm cos lightdm wasn't working well for me, will try lightdm now
<Feldegast> back asap
<yofel> mr0wl: Canonical provides the infrastructure and owns the trademark "Kubuntu" - a rename would mean to leave the *buntusphere. The developer funding comes from blue systems mostly
<mr0wl> the name seems too complex
<BluesKaj> rumour has it that Ubuntu/Canonical will become a rolling distro next year ,( 14.04)
<mr0wl> isn't 14.04 another LTS?
<BluesKaj> there's also a shift towards mobile tuned OSs , so the future for desktop and laptop on (K)ubuntu is somewhat murky
<mr0wl> funny they would start a rolling release with an LTS
<BluesKaj> mr0wl, no one mentioned anything about the LTS , but it's not unreasonable to surmise that a rolling distro can still be an LTS
<mr0wl> worst case senario Kubuntu can become a Debian based rolling release distro
<mr0wl> it doesn't give the same perception of stability though
<BluesKaj> well, these are rumours , so I'm not analysing this too deeply yet :)
<BluesKaj> raises some obvious questions tho
<Rish> i m using kubuntu on virtual machine...my laptop is connected to wifi...but kubuntu is not connectin to wifi..i mean i cant access internet on kubuntu...what should i do?
<lordievader> Rish: How did you setup the vm networking?
<Rish> means?
<Rish> i m using virtual box
<lordievader> Rish: Under the network settings tab have you configured the vm to use NAT?
<Feldegast> now i remember why i don't use lightdm, it doesn't work, loading the kde plasma desktop just returns to lightdm
<Rish> lordievader: well i didnt configured it...it used to work by itself
<Rish> lordievader: how should i check wether its NAT or not?
<Feldegast> anything else i should try?
<lordievader> Rish: Open Virtualbox, go to the Settings of the VM, to the Network tab, and check if "Attached to:" is set to use NAT.
<Rish> lordievader: ya its NAT
<Feldegast> anything else i can try?
<lordievader> Rish: Hmm usually NAT works... you might try Bridged, bridge it to your wifi card not your lan card ;)
<mandoguit> Rish:   switch it to bridged
<Rish> ya i got it workin...
<Rish> lordievader:  actually it automatically started working
<Feldegast> i generally use bridged
<Rish> i just restarted the connection
<Rish> thanks
<lordievader> Feldegast: Different uses, different needs ;)
<Feldegast> indeed
<BluesKaj> Feldegast, then you have to make a DM choice , either KDM or Lightdm
<Feldegast> BluesKaj not a choice, lightdm fails to load kde so is not a option
<Feldegast> i could use gdm i guess
<BluesKaj> which kde version, Feldegast ?
<Feldegast> i dunno how that would mount my usb drive
<Feldegast> let me see.....
<Ana-45> Hola
<Ana-45> aquí se puede pedir ayuda de ubuntu ?
<Feldegast> kde base is 4:4.10.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.10~ppa1
<Ana-45> gracias, ya veo que esto está muerto
<Ana-45> ciao
<apg>  siapa yang sudah makan?
<BluesKaj> ok Feldegast so you already have 4.10, that's odd that you would continue to have kde loading issues , but I think you have to have only one DM installed
<Feldegast> when u install multiple DMs you select the one u want to use, the others are inactive
<Feldegast> at least thats what it looks like
<Feldegast> i could remove kdm so only lightdm and gdm are installed
<roland_> Hi. I'm running kubuntu 12.04 and something strange happened. run dialog (alt+f2) crashed. and after rebooting the machine, it is unusable. I'm able to login, but after that any keypress I make freezes KDE for 30-45 seconds (clock stops ticking). But I'm able to use the system from console or webmin.
<Feldegast> but i do not understand why lightdm can't start the kde desktop, this was the reason for me going back to kdm initially
<roland_> Any idea how to diagnose my problem?
<BluesKaj> well, your issue seems to be an anomaly , especially if you've done all the proper updates and upgrades , Feldegast
<Feldegast> roland is your cpu running hot?
<Feldegast> BluesKaj indeed, is there some way to compare current config files with the default ones and selectivly restore the defaults?
<roland_> Feldegast: system load is 0.01
<Feldegast> this sustem was initially kubunti 10.04, and has been upgraded with each release so it might have un-needed cruft
<Feldegast> *system
<BluesKaj> Feldegast, I would try removing KDM and trying lightdm alone.
<Feldegast> i can do that
<Feldegast> remove gdm too?
<BluesKaj> yes
<Feldegast> ok will try that
<avihay> roland_: install kdiff (can compare entire libraries), move ~/.kde to ~/.kde.badconf , login from the gui and run kdiff on both folders
<avihay> badconf should be A and the normal one should be B if you want to perform the changes directly on it
<Feldegast> avihay i did that a while back lots of differences not detected during upgrades
<avihay> BluesKaj: ^
<BluesKaj> avihay,/
<BluesKaj> ?
<avihay> I think Feldegas.t pinged me instead of you
<avihay> ^ = arrow up
<BluesKaj> ok
<Feldegast> avihay i was just saying i reset my kde config files and did a compare like that a while back.....is all
<avihay> oh
<avihay> I didn't try kdiff on folders till git suggested it to me
<Feldegast> it fixed a lot of issues
<BluesKaj> well, having 3 DMs is going to cause a problem I'm sure
<avihay> shouldn't, only one is active at a time, dpkg magic or somth
<Feldegast> exactly the others are deactivated
<Feldegast> but i have removed them
<BluesKaj> avihay, I had to delete KDM inorder get a desktop after kightdm was auto installed after upgrade to 12.10
<Feldegast> BluesKaj we will see if it works brb
<avihay> ˄↑⇑⇧⤊⬆ꜛ￪ maybe when you uninstalled, it triggered dpkg-reconfigure DM
<avihay> also, arrows!!!!!!
<roland_> avihay: I moved the .kde folder, system is now more responsive, but not entirely
 * avihay shrugs
<roland_> for example, opening dolphin... shows file list 20 seconds after main windows has appeared
<avihay> I have something that when right clicking in dolphin, dolphin freezes fora few sec to a few min , and only then show the menu
<roland_> I haven't seen this kind of bug jet
<roland_> and I've used KDE 4 from the beginnig
<avihay> I have a hunch it's nepomuk, but I havn't confirmed yet
<BluesKaj> yeah , I have nepomuk / desktop Search and Akonadi and PIM , disabled and kmail , kontact etc removed from my system ... being a home user I don't have any need for any of those app/daemons running
<BluesKaj> It looks like Feldegast still has DM troubles ..not back yet
<roland_> avihay: I disabled nepomuk and akonadi , but it didn't change a thing(beside the fact that they are not running anymore)
<roland_> look like a reinstall is waiting
 * avihay wants to reinstall, but his only machine is also his production machine
<avihay> :-<
<roland_> well this is my production machine that went nuts
<BluesKaj> roland_, if you have a browser open , some plugins on chromium and FF can be taking up resources , there was a bug filed a while back about it, that should be solved now
<roland_> BluesKaj: I dont have anything open, except for dolphin and konsole
<roland_> firefox runs fine
<BluesKaj> roland_, have you relogged in since
<roland_> I've rebooted the system a couple of times after disabling nepomuk,akonadi
<BluesKaj> roland_, have you set them to remain turned off in system settings>startrup&shutdown>session management>"applications to be excluded from sessions" textbox
<roland_> BluesKaj: they don't show up in ps anymore
<BluesKaj> ok
<Feldegast> lightdm can't find the kde desktop runtime
<Feldegast> kdm can however
<BluesKaj> very strange
<BluesKaj> must be missing some libs
<The_Parkers> hey all....would you recommend kubuntu as a good desktop os?
<The_Parkers> looking to make the switch from windows 7
<BluesKaj> yes The_Parkers  that's why we;re here :)
<The_Parkers> people like that over ubuntu?
<The_Parkers> just asking?
<BluesKaj> you can keep W7 and install kubuntu on a partition beside windows
<Feldegast> BluesKaj i doubt it, more likly the kde->kde4->kde name changing broke it
<The_Parkers> thats right...good point
<The_Parkers> im gonna grab the latest/greatest and go from there
<BluesKaj> The_Parkers, a lot of linux users dual boot with windows
<BluesKaj> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<BluesKaj> The_Parkers, ^
<The_Parkers> how much of my 370gb should i use for kubuntu
<Feldegast> so is there a way to identify if i have any broken config files?
<BluesKaj> The_Parkers, that depends on where you plan to keep your media files and data files and how committed you are to using either OS .
<Feldegast> The_Parkers i gave myself 80gb
<The_Parkers> okay i will partition my hard drive for 80gb and go from there
<Feldegast> i keep my media files elsewhere
<The_Parkers> thanks all
<The_Parkers> ill keep my media on my windows system
<Feldegast> you may want/need a separate /boot partition
<BluesKaj> right then The_Parkers 80-100G is a resonable size
<BluesKaj> Feldegast, boot partitions aren't really necessary anymore
<Feldegast> good to know
<away> some (most?) people use one partition for / and one for /home
<BluesKaj> they just complicate the partitioning process with no rela benefit
<Feldegast> this system has been upgraded since 8.04
<MsCourtney> Hi, I graphics acceleration is not working on 12.10. Its an Intel GPU.
<BluesKaj> MsCourtney, have you installed the recommended driver in jockey ?
<MsCourtney> BluesKaj: There are none. It is an Intel GPU
<BluesKaj> onboard ?
<MsCourtney> BluesKaj: On cpu
<MsCourtney> BluesKaj: Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> MsCourtney, in the terminal , lspci | grep VGA , so we canwhich gpu we're dealing with
<BluesKaj> see
<Feldegast> mine is a Intel Corporation Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx Integrated Graphics Controller
<Feldegast> i just asumed there was no acceleration
<MsCourtney> BluesKaj: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0000]: Intel Corporation Haswell Graphics Controller [8086:0172] (rev 01)
<BluesKaj> MsCourtney, Feldegast if you have the i965-va-driver installed then you should have #d and Dri
<BluesKaj> 3D and dri
<MsCourtney> BluesKaj: It works out of the box on my Intel HD 4000 GPU on another laptop.
<BluesKaj> the best method to find your installed driver is to install mesa-utils , then run, glxinfo | grep OpenGL ..the version string shows the installed driver
<mr0wl> has anyone figured out a way to integrate Dropbox with Dolphin?
<MsCourtney> mr0wl: Yes, there is something on kde-look.org for that I think, you can get it using the "get hot new stuff"for services in dolphin
<Feldegast> renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) IGD x86/MMX/SSE2
<BluesKaj> Feldegast, version string ?
<Feldegast> version string: 1.4 Mesa 9.0.2
<BluesKaj> MsCourtney, well install the i965 driver since it appears to be the driver you need , unless it's already installed.
<Feldegast> i think my best option is probaly a fresh install
<Feldegast> what a pita tho :(
<BluesKaj> Feldegast, then you are using the default 2D driver without the Dri or 3D , so install i965
<Feldegast> BluesKaj i doubt that would work on a eee pc
<reggie_> Hey does Kubuntu suffer from the same issues that Unity suffers when it comes to NVidia and dual monitors???
<Feldegast> unity is gnome only
<Torch> reggie_: which issues would that be?
<reggie_> well torch this is a bit embarrasing
<Torch> reggie_: let's hear it then ;-)
<reggie_> I'm a network admin and my personal win server 2008 r2 box got hacked through a dos attack
<BluesKaj> Feldegast, according to the the gpu spec requirement in the package manager , the i965 should work
<Feldegast> ahh well
<reggie_> so got nervous and wiped my machine and decided to take the full Ubuntu plunge but tried Unity 12.10
<reggie_> I know LTS is more stable but wanted to try it anyway
<rosco_y> reggie_: I switched from 12.10 to LTS, and I'm glad I did.....
<Feldegast> reggie_ have u installed the kde desktop?
<reggie_> so I wiped my machine installed and things were working well until I tried to move things around and update the box
<MsCourtney> BluesKaj: Solved my problem. Since this is a prototype computer, its CPU and GPU are not on the market yet and 12.10 does not support it.
<reggie_> so now it constantly freeezes when I do random things, mind you I havben't even tried to use the proprietary drivers
<Torch> reggie_: maybe you should
<reggie_> No i Have not installed KDE desktop do you think Unity is the problem ???
<Torch> reggie_: can't tell. i have a stable system with nvdiia 8xx card, kde and the binary nvidia drivers
<reggie_> I thought about trying netrunner or mint as a replacement as I read that cinnamon DE does not exhibit issues with dual monitors
<BluesKaj> MsCourtney, so how did you solve the problem ?
<Torch> reggie_: don't believe anything you read ;-)
<rosco_y> reggie_: that's what I was going to say:  12.10 randomly went flakey, and I swtiched to LTS.  It's not perfect, but I'm pitching that I like it a lot better.....
<Torch> errr, everything, that is ;-) well, in some cases anything.
<BluesKaj> anyway , need to go for a bit ...BBL
<reggie_>  yea but the thing is I tried Zorin OS 6 which is an LTS version and it exibited the same issues
<MsCourtney> BluesKaj: I didn't but, it says on here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1066975
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1085245 in linux (Ubuntu Quantal) "duplicate for #1066975 [Quantal] Include support for Haswell hardware" [Medium,Fix released]
<Torch> i'm also running 12.04 (not for the LTS, just didn't get around to upgrading to 12.10 yet and will probably skip it)
<rosco_y> erhm....I had a question--"is there a command-line utility that can recursively search inside of text files for a pattern, and report the files where the pattern occurs?"
<Torch> rosco_y: yes, grep
<reggie_> I'm not seeing anything special with 12.10 to be honest.  I like Unity though but think I will have to let it go until version 15.04 :(
<rosco_y> Torch: :) beautiful, thanks!
<Feldegast> reggie_ 15.04?
<rosco_y> I'm thinking no upgrades unless I see something I have to have in a virtual machine first....
<rosco_y> I'm in love with forward progress.....
<reggie_> this is a bit frustrating, one last thing, I installed vmware workstation to have a windwos install locally but as soon as I try putting the guest into fullscreen mode on let's say monitor 2 system locks up
<reggie_> lol Yes I'm serious 15.04 3 years from now lol
<Torch> reggie_: same thing, isn't it? gfx driver problem.
<Feldegast> reggie_ and u haven't tried the proprietory drivers?
<reggie_> I just think for an enterprise environment Unity still feels a bit beta, love the direction it is going but these tyes of bugs should have been worked out prior to a release
<Feldegast> i found they were better for dual monitor support
<rosco_y> reggie_: I have windows installed in VirtualBox, I use it to run MS's express tools.  Windows runs waaay better under Linux than it does under Windows :)
<Torch> reggie_: neither KDE nor gnome nor unity are ready for the enterprise
<Feldegast> Torch i think redhat and ibm would disagree
<reggie_> Hey Toch you may be right but they're definitely more secure than a windows box :(
<reggie_> meant Torch
 * Torch shrugs.
<Feldegast> unity isn't ready i agree
<Torch> Feldegast: they make their money selling that stuff. so what do you expect them to say?
<reggie_> I will try running the nvidia driver installation but I'm reading in the forums that they're problematic as well, for example serious artifacts on the screens when running unity 3d
<Feldegast> kde 3.5 is fine so is gnome 2
<rosco_y> I think KDE is a great work environment for the home office.  I love the Activities and Desktops as a way to organize work spaces.
<Feldegast> reggie_ do not use unity then
<Torch> reggie_: we won't be able to help you much with unity here, i'm afraid.
<Torch> reggie_: like i said, the binary drivers work fine for me with kde
<reggie_> Do you guys think perhaps using gnome 3.6 instead would be a more stable deal?
<Torch> reggie_: well, this isn't the unity-vs-gnome-channel either ;-)
<rosco_y> I'm not fond of gnome, I think it's just what you learned first.
<reggie_> I am just asking not asking which is better than the other jkust need a stable DE to work out of
<rosco_y> well, blankety-blank the blankety blank.  This is fun, but I gotta get to it.
<Feldegast> reggie_ try kde
<rosco_y> I agree, kde rules
<reggie_> I will give Netrunner a try then
<reggie_> although I remember running into problems with netrunner after doing an apt-get upgrade
<reggie_> vm stopped working
<Feldegast> kde-desktop-environment
<reggie_> think it was the last release
<reggie_> netrunner is kdecentric :)
<mr0wl> anyone proficient in both OSX and Linux here?
<reggie_> proficient, can you be specific?
<reggie_> are you dealing with a specific issue?
<mr0wl> yes with firewalls
<mr0wl> i'm trying to interpret certain rules for iptables
<reggie_> ahh okay that's clearer when you mentioned firewalls thought you were referring to an appliance, I'm not really good with IP tables
<reggie_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Korrosion> Where can we find centos 5 minimal?
<bazhang> Korrosion, #centos
<mr0wl> is it possible to specify a certain Konsole profile for terminal applications?
<BluesKaj> mr0wl, yes open a konsole >settings>manage profiles ... altho I've never tried it
<mr0wl> BluesKaj: i was thinking, assigning profiles to certain terminal applications
<mr0wl> would i have to use alias?
<mr0wl> let's say top: konsole --profile top_profile top?
<mr0wl> BluesKaj: apparently this is suppose to be it: konsole --profile my_profile -e terminal_app
<mr0wl> but it doesn't work
<cihhan> How can i read individual processes' cpu and memory utilization? I checked /proc/pid but i think im still missing something out there.
<mandoguit> top
<cihhan> mandoguit: if possible i dont want to use external programs to do it
<mandoguit> external program??  not sure what you mean then....    top comes with pretty much any distro afaik
<Sir1786> hello
<mr0wl> Sir1786: hi
<Sir1786> mr0wl: how are you?
<mr0wl> okay thanks
#kubuntu 2013-03-02
<wolftune> Help! Okular won't print!
<wolftune> I searched online but didn't find a solution yet
<wolftune> There's no error given, just click print and nothing happens. I can print to PDF though. And everything else on the system prints fine
<linuxdude> hello
<wolftune> Firefox printed the PDF but it looked all rasterized even though it is just text
<wolftune> ok, got a terminal message about the issue: /usr/local/bin/lpr: 15: /usr/local/bin/lpr: /usr/local/bin/lpr.app: not found
<Sir1786> mr0wl: where you from?
<linuxdude> Does anyone know if i can change all the grey in plasma? Like in dolphin, system setings, and etc windows.
<wolftune> linuxdude: the "grey" you mean the color scheme?
<linuxdude> I guess yes
<wolftune> you can just try different plasma themes
<wolftune> "Desktop Theme" is the section in prefs
<wolftune> under "Workspace Appearance"
<linuxdude> All that grey  drives me crazy
<wolftune> and you can download other themes from the internet
<mr0wl> Sir1786: from the US, you?
<wolftune> I like the nice black theme, Caledonia. It's by far my favorite
<wolftune> Caledonia is here: https://sourceforge.net/projects/caledonia/
<Sir1786> mr0wl: same
<linuxdude> wolftune: thank you
<wolftune> everyone, I got the answer to my question about printing. I had to do % mv /usr/local/bin/lpr /usr/local/bin/lpr_samsung
<wolftune> worked now!
<Watcher> Having trouble  with grub after  after installing Win 7 on /dev/sda1. I have 3 drives, sda, sdb and sdc. Windows is on sda1, linux /boot is on sdb1 linux / is on sdb5.. I've ran boot-repair after booting a live CD but I had my thum drive in and now I have to boot with the thumb drive. I've tried re-running boot-repair and I've tried manually re-installing grub. Nothing helps.
<Watcher> I used the steps here "http://askubunt.com/questions/83771/recovering-grub-after-installing-windows-7".
<Watcher> To manually re-install grub. It didn't seem to make a difference.
<calwig> Watcher, just the perfect link I needed to install W7 after ubuntu, thanks
<Watcher> You're welcome calwig. Hope it works for you.
<calwig> s
<calwig> Say.. Make it work for ya :)
<calwig> Hoping is useless
<calwig> ok just kidding
<calwig> :)
<nick__> hey gents
<nick__> anyone know when alpha3 will be released? wondering if i should wait, or use alpha2, or use the daily
<MiSJAH> morning all ;)
<Capprentice> Hello !
<LogicallyDashing> With compositing on, is there a way to scale a window when the application doesn't really support it?
<LogicallyDashing> Specifically, shrinking a window (and also everything in it) locked at 1024x768 so that it's 960x540
<administrator> привет всем
<dieter_> hello: I'm having a problem reading PDF files. As much as I understand the problem arisezes from the fact, that I try to read a PDF file from a version > 10 which I downloaded from the internet. When trying to open it, it tells me that I need a newer version of Accrobat Reader, but there is no version 10.x available for Linux. Is there a way to read it anyway (alternative reader, etc.) ? And yet the problem may not be the reading itself
<dieter_> such PDFs with Version >10.x
<dieter_> hallop
<dieter_> hello
<LogicallyDashing> dieter_: Kubuntu comes with okular, which should read your PDFs fine
<dieter_> Okular does not work on versions higher than 10, if they are downloaded from the internet, such as the pdf on "http://www.strassenverkehrsamt.lu.ch/nav_lnk_strassenverkehr/index/strv_formulare.htm"
<AciD`> dieter_ > okular works great with those pdf
<AciD`> dieter_ > and that is pdf v1.4, which is quite old now
<AciD`> even firefox 19 can read those internally
<dieter_> I tryed on three different installations, when I open the pdf (from various readers) it allway displays the same error
<dieter_> even reading them inside browsers, as chrome
<AciD`> something is wrong with you installations I guess then
<AciD`> did you use the same liveusb ?
<yofel> okular and evince both use poppler for reading PDF's, so it wouldn't make a difference which one you use
<dieter_> most pdf are readable, but not the ones on the page I mentioned
<blacklist> sorry inside kubuntu 12.04.02  is upgrade kernel ?
<AciD`> dieter_ > with kubuntu 12.10 and kde 4.10, I can read those pdf without problem
<dieter_> no, the installations are different ones
<dieter_> so you tried on that page?
<yofel> Blacklist: if you mean whether it has the new backport kernel: the installation image doesn't. But you can install it yourself from the archive
<Blacklist> yofel: is possible gime guide for install the new backport ?
<yofel> Blacklist: which KDE version are you using? 4.8 or 4.10?
<yofel> Blacklist: try this first: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-lts-quantal linux-image-generic-lts-quantal kubuntu-desktop
<dieter_> I'm using kubuntu 12.10 and KDE 4.8.5, and yet am not able to read those file on any of the three systems available to me
<Blacklist> yofel: is very good thanks
<dieter_> ... yet I can read pdf from other sites
<yofel> dieter_: 12.10 has 4.9, so you're on 12.04?
<Blacklist> yofel:  is problem is my vers. of KDE is 4.8.5?
<yofel> no. 4.10 just needs a slightly different install command
<dieter_> ... sorry folks, I just realised that some of the PDFs on that page are readable indeed, but try it with the file Nr. 12, and 12b
<dieter_> sot try "http://www.strassenverkehrsamt.lu.ch/nav_lnk_strassenverkehr/index/strv_formulare.htm" and then the file indexed with 12 or 12b
<dieter_> they can't be read
<Blacklist> yofel: ok can you give me also the command to vers. 4.10KDE so if I upgrade my laptop I go direct
<yofel> see http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.10 on how to upgrade to 4.10, but note https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1127476. I don't know what happens when you upgrade after installing the X/Kernel backports
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1127476 in Kubuntu PPA "Can't install xorg-backports along with kubuntu-backports" [High,Confirmed]
<yofel> needs to be tested
<dieter_> yofel: maybe your right, where can I check wether I'm on 12.04 or 12.10?
<yofel> open konsole and run 'lsb_release -r'
<liudas> guys, have some problems with wifi: doesnt connect at startup, after i open network management applet checkbox "enable wireless..." is uchecked, clicking to enable wifi connects but checkbox stays unchecked
<liudas> i use 12.10 + kde 4.10
<dieter_> yofel: I'm on 12.04, but do you think it matters for my problem?
<yofel> it might not, I was just confused by what you sad
<Blacklist> thanks yofel
<dieter_> ... could you do me a favor and see, if you get a problem reading the file indexed with 12 on "http://www.strassenverkehrsamt.lu.ch/nav_lnk_strassenverkehr/index/strv_formulare.htm"
<yofel> ok, I do get the same message like you when opening those files
<yofel> in firefox and okular
<dieter_> so we have the same problem; which is good -- any suggestions as to try a soluntion?
<yofel> not yet. I'm booting up the development release to see if that can open it
<dieter_> ... by the way, I had that problem on other cases as well
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<MiSJAH> morning all ;)
<mik_> hi
<mik_> have a problem with kubuntu's audio
<mik_> I have a problem with kubuntu's audio
<genni> SALVE
<genni> !list
<ubottu> genni: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<harry_> hello!
<CoJaBo> How do I disable the "freeze the machine if I accidentally scroll the mouse on the taskbar" feature?
<goodtime> yeah i tweeked this plasma desktop awesome
<shalokshalom> Hi there :D
<goodtime> wana see shalokshalom
<shalokshalom> I find only Version 0.9.2 in the repos from rekonq is this cuz of the debian freeze or something like that ?
<goodtime> i think ive finaly after 10 years of linux have the deam desktop
<shalokshalom> goodtime Wanns see your plasma !
<goodtime> its like window7 mack kde plasma with a gnome setup lol
<shalokshalom> Screenshot !
<goodtime> its definitly a hibread
<goodtime>  ill dcc a snapshot
<shalokshalom> hnn ?
<goodtime> hmmm
<plank> hi
<shalokshalom> Wanna accept and got technical challenges :/
<shalokshalom> hi plank
<shalokshalom> goodtime wanna try it one more time :)
<juanjo> hi to everybody
<Guest82989> sera a tutti
<Guest82989> avrei bisogno di una mano per  riuscire ad acquisire video dalla video camera
<juanjo> sera guest
<Guest82989>  /nick gionnysssss
<Guest82989> sera
<Guest82989> mi puoi dare una mano?
<juanjo> yo tambien soy nuevo
<giovanni_> sera a tutti
<giovanni_> avrei bisogno di una mano per  riuscire ad acquisire video dalla video camera
<giovanni_> c è qualcuno che capisce di easycap?
<DarthFrog> !it | giovanni_
<ubottu> giovanni_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<goodtime> finaly i have this plasma kde desktop lookin bad ass and hardend to the max
<goodtime> anybody wanna see?
<shalokshalom> me ^.^
<goodtime> pm shalokshalom
<phiscribe> hardened as in security?
<goodtime> yes phiscribe
<goodtime> after 5 years of messing with many GUI's i finaly got what ive wishedfor right down to the  T
<phiscribe> ok, lay it on me
<goodtime> this kde gui is very costomizeable man
<phiscribe> i mean screenshot
<goodtime> i run ubuntu 12.04LTS ok
<goodtime> but!
<goodtime> i apt-get install kde-full\
<goodtime> apt-get install kde-full
<goodtime> *
<goodtime> so then i reboot
<phiscribe> im up to 12.10 when im booted into kubuntu.  im on lubuntu here.  12.10 has latter versions of apps i use in the repo's, so i dont have to live in ppa hell.
<goodtime> the unity login starts and i click the ubuntu symbol next to the password entry
<goodtime> it give me the choice of unity gnome or kde
<goodtime> i chose kde
<goodtime> it boots the kde plasma GUI
<shalokshalom> phiscripe thats the same reason, why i dl kubu 13.04 now
<goodtime> ha!
<goodtime> while running unity lol
<shalokshalom> goodtime unity is a plug in for compiz.
<goodtime> 13.04  isnt gonna have updates long so i stick with 12.04 LTS
<goodtime> its all debian base
<goodtime> it all piggyback of debian
<shalokshalom> goodtime i love rekonq and in 12.04 there is only an unstable pre version of it available, so.
<goodtime> it work well in kubuntu shalokshalom
<goodtime> its a ok web browser i use it sometimes
<shalokshalom> facebook too ?
<phiscribe> 12.04 wouldnt give me latest gimp or audacious maybe inkscape, so went to 12.10
<goodtime> dont use facebook man!!!!
<goodtime> its evil ok
<shalokshalom> Current Version is 2.2 and in the repos is only 0.9....
<shalokshalom> I know that ;)
<shalokshalom> fumano.com
<shalokshalom> alternative
<apachelogger> shalokshalom: rekonq 1.0 is in the backports repository
<shalokshalom> phiscribe U use a 64 Bit CPU ?
<shalokshalom> apachelogger hnn
<shalokshalom> apachelogger And is there a newer in 12.10 ?
<apachelogger> 1.1
<shalokshalom> Current is 2.2
<apachelogger> 13.04 currently has 2.2
<phiscribe> half and half two newer machines with 64 two older with 32
<shalokshalom> Thanks a lot
<shalokshalom> I know, cuz that, i try 13.04 now......
<shalokshalom> Use Chakra for the 64 Versions, when u real love KDE ;)
<apachelogger> the thing is... rekonq's usefulness mostly comes from the qtwebkit library and that is something you do not really want to change on a released software stack
<apachelogger> can break all sorts of things
<phiscribe> i find the rate of point releases to be well....insane  the lenght in between needs be cut in tenths
<apachelogger> phiscribe: pointreleases of what?
<shalokshalom> apachelogger Cuz that ---> Rolling Release ?
<phiscribe> ubuntu kubuntu lubuntu about all distro's realy
<apachelogger> shalokshalom: there is no rolling release system at this time
<shalokshalom> I know
<apachelogger> well, unless you think of the kubuntu ppa, which is really a rolling releaes on top of a relased core system ;)
<shalokshalom> I mean, thats one ofmany many Reasons, to get one
<shalokshalom> Good Idea ?
<apachelogger> phiscribe: distro pointreleases are only new ISOs rolled from a more recent version of the archive, I do not see what reducing the release cadance would improve?
<apachelogger> shalokshalom: no
<shalokshalom> ^.^
<apachelogger> the problem does not magically go away
<shalokshalom> Yeah i love this:
<apachelogger> you just have an exuse when shit breaks
<shalokshalom> Bring a feature and then call it not an good idea.
<apachelogger> shalokshalom: hm?
<shalokshalom> Wunerfull
<phiscribe> perhaps thats not the right fulcrum to point to.  it just seems to me making it new and shiny has replaced making it hardy and reliable.
<phiscribe> my 2 cents is probably only worth 1/2 a penny.
<shalokshalom> I wish me realy a rolling concept: REALY
<apachelogger> phiscribe: LTSs are made to be reliable ^^
<shalokshalom> Rolling do both ?
<yofel> rolling is not hardy and reliable, no
<goodtime> bill gates should just make a deal with linux and make a android os for pc's
<shalokshalom> goodtime there is a android for x86
<goodtime> microsoft games and everything work for it heh
<apachelogger> the present proposal on the table suggests a never-freezing version which would get a constant flow of new feature versions and at key points in time (once every 2 years) an LTS release would be created from that
<apachelogger> the quality expectations for LTS remain the same
<shalokshalom> and bill gates isnt anymore by microsoft
<phiscribe> i dont know enough about the development process.  but like with 12.04, i would be glad to use it.  but i can't get for example gimp 2.8 from the repo's.  something seems wrong in the whole process when an application cant run on the operating system because of a point release.
<goodtime> right 2 years apachelogger
<shalokshalom> U mean buntu LTS is stable -.-
<goodtime> its the same as debian ok
<goodtime> very stable ok
<phiscribe> i should be able to run gimp 2.8 on kubuntu 9.01 or whatever.
<apachelogger> phiscribe: did you report a bug ^^
<goodtime> yep yep
<phiscribe> if there was even such a thing
<shalokshalom> apachelogger this concept is nice
<apachelogger> ah yes, I see
<phiscribe> no it was clear that they were not going to ever add it to backports,
<goodtime> kubuntu is debia with a differnt GUI ok.
<apachelogger> phiscribe: there is a difference in expecations I believe
<goodtime> debian*
<yofel> there already is bug 1002780
<phiscribe> probably
<ubottu> bug 1002780 in Precise Backports "Please backport gimp 2.8.0-2ubuntu1 (main) from quantal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1002780
<shalokshalom> ke is too available on debian.
<phiscribe> but gimp is just one example
<shalokshalom> *kde
<apachelogger> phiscribe: the target of 12.04 would be to provide a long term supportable high-quality system
<goodtime> yes apachelogger
<shalokshalom> apachelogger wish u see my grin now ^.^
<apachelogger> as such pushing new feature releases is not something that would be considered an important thing
<apachelogger> it's not part of the mission
<goodtime> right
<phiscribe> yes, but my expectation or want perhaps is to have stable OS with my choice of applications.  but somewhere down the line applications became linked in ways to the OS that dissolow this.
<phiscribe> disallow
<shalokshalom> We want both ;)
<apachelogger> can still be done, just saying, there are some 20k applications in ubuntu
<goodtime> you want a android os for pc's then heh
<apachelogger> and at any point in time some 5 actual versions of ubuntu are supported
<shalokshalom> phiscribe chakra do this ;)
<apachelogger> so we are talking about 5*20k applications wanting developer attention
<apachelogger> phiscribe: they are not linked
<shalokshalom> They are kde centric and use gimp 2.8 in an stable OS LOL
<apachelogger> phiscribe:  the thing is... they are considered part of the system and of the support/quality constraints of the system
<phiscribe> WARNING im drinking rum.  usualy it just makes be vocal.  brown liquor makes me an ass.... (but this is dark rum not light)
<yofel> shalokshalom: we have gimp 2.8 in a stable release too
<apachelogger> you can still get a newer gimp (from a ppa) but then that version is not supported by the ubuntu community
<shalokshalom> yofel in 12.04 ?
 * goodtime smokes some sticky icky
<yofel> shalokshalom: no, 12.10, which is stable as well
<shalokshalom> Since ?
<yofel> october 2012
<apachelogger> shalokshalom: I'll ask you to stop trolling please.
<apachelogger> phiscribe: did that make any sense to you?
<apachelogger> support matters are really crappy to explain
<shalokshalom> I was away from buntu since 2 Month and when im gone 12.04 wasnt stable, i think on updates now.......
<yofel> it's just not a LTS release, so will only be supported till april 2014, while 12.04 gets 5 years of support
<apachelogger> which is also part of the motivation behind the present rolling release proposal
<apachelogger> (making things simpler)
<shalokshalom> rolling release means infinte support
<shalokshalom> infinite
<goodtime> good work shalokshalom!
<goodtime> i was going to say that lol
<apachelogger> shalokshalom: that's nonesense
<goodtime> 2 years isnt enoughf
<goodtime> it isnt going to happen thoe shalokshalom
<yofel> shalokshalom: with constantly changing software which means configuration migrations and constant UI and feature changes
<goodtime> its just a good idea
<shalokshalom> I wish me only two things together: Actual and Stable
<apachelogger> latest X so that nvidia binary drivers don't work anymore?
<shalokshalom> yofel There is one singel Part, i dont understand now:
<goodtime> modules? apachelogger?
<yofel> s/nvidia/ati/, nvidia usually has updates ready when X is officially released
<apachelogger> goodtime: pardon?
<phiscribe> ah well its mute point for me.  i use lubuntu on old machines just to have fast access to media point and a browser.  i think kde is sexy looking but i work with graphics and specialty printing.  means im adobe and corel so its windows or mac desktop not linux
<shalokshalom> Debian has how many coders ? More than hundret profeesional who gets Money ?
<goodtime> its modules in linux
<goodtime> not drivers
<shalokshalom> And ubuntu too ? How many ?
<apachelogger> phiscribe: k ^^
<goodtime> technical wise speeking anyways apachelogger
<shalokshalom> I know tiny Distros, with less than 10 People, who GET IT !? Stable, Perfect Support AND New Software:
<shalokshalom> So maybe they can do magic ?????
<apachelogger> goodtime: modules aren't drivers?
<goodtime> they are
<apachelogger> what's your point then? :P
<goodtime> they ant called drivers in linus
<apachelogger> shalokshalom: stop the trolling
<goodtime> linux*
<apachelogger> goodtime: but they are drivers? :P
<goodtime> yeah dont do that shalokshalom
<goodtime> no
<shalokshalom> apache that one question
<shalokshalom> thats
<goodtime> the reason some os call then that is because so many people run windows
<apachelogger> mh
<shalokshalom> How many Programmers work offical and unoffival on Ubuntu ?
<apachelogger> goodtime: they are stilld drivers
<apachelogger> they are implemented as kernel modules
<goodtime> so some linux os call them drivers but they are modules
<apachelogger> they could be implemented statically in the kernel
<apachelogger> in which case they'd not be modules but drivers
<apachelogger> you are absolutely right though, the nvidia thing is a module :)
<goodtime> yeah i guess so yeah
<goodtime> :)
<shalokshalom> My Mum told me:
<apachelogger> so... what do you when you have an X update for which you have no compatible nvidia module?
<shalokshalom> No Anwser is too an Anwser ^.^
<yofel> shalokshalom: plenty, but are you talking about kubuntu or ubuntu now? kubuntu doesn't have a really large team
<apachelogger> becaue in that scenario you have a piece of stable new software (X) that should go into the system
<shalokshalom> yofel Buggy is not the DE or ?
<shalokshalom> How much ?
<apachelogger> and at the same time introducing it would comprise stability of the system
<shalokshalom> Debian and Ubuntu
<apachelogger> or rather, it would comprise the reliability in that you could not use the nvidia module anymore
<yofel> I don't know how many
<apachelogger> s/comprise/compromise
<shalokshalom> Dont get me wrong:
<goodtime> i have missed this channel
<apachelogger> and estimated 300-500 developers contribute regularly to the ubuntu platform
<apachelogger> of those somewhere between 100-200 are doing so in a professional capacity
<shalokshalom> Buntu create and support many positive techologies in the GNU/linux World, thats my Point of View....
<shalokshalom> apachelogger So and why tiny Distros can do ist Stable AND Actual @ the same time ? Cuz they do a rolling release ..... ?
<goodtime> i think so shalokshalom
<apachelogger> there is no such thing as stable software...
<goodtime> heh right apachelogger
<shalokshalom> The Background behind the Point Release Development is of course  the debian Release Circle hnn ?
<goodtime> i know what you meen apachelogger
<apachelogger> what you get with a rolling release is two things .. a semi-reliable system with up-to-date software
<yofel> shalokshalom: so why are you not using 12.10? 12.04 is for people that want stability and a system that doesn't change much (that includes the applications in it)
<shalokshalom> apachelogger NEARLY
<apachelogger> this is a natural result of basically having no off-shore development branch
<apachelogger> what you use is what you develop on
<goodtime> but i know someone who runs debian and there is no way you or anybody could evereven ping
<apachelogger> so it is a primary concern that it remains working
<shalokshalom> yofel Cuz 12.10 too have only 1.0 (1.1Backport) of my favorite Browser Rekonq, who is now in 2.2
<apachelogger> i.e. if it breaks you cannot unbreak it easily
<goodtime> hes a freakin ghoast and ill pick his brain one of these days
<apachelogger> shalokshalom: 12.10 was released with rekonq 1.1
<shalokshalom> WOW
<shalokshalom> -.-
<apachelogger> there is no pending request to bring 2.2 to 12.10
<shalokshalom> apachelogger I anwser on the request of yofel
<shalokshalom> Why i do not use 12.10
<goodtime> it works on my pc i installed and i think it was a defaunt installed on my os rekong that is
<apachelogger> well, it seems to me that you do not wish to use it because otherwise you would have filed a request to bring rekonq 2.2 to kubuntu 12.10
<goodtime> default*
<shalokshalom> apachelogger U write:
<shalokshalom>  the present proposal on the table suggests a never-freezing version which would get a constant flow of new feature versions and at key points in time (once every 2 years) an LTS release would be created from that
<yofel> shalokshalom: the releases are supposed to have working software, as new software always has a chance to break something it's first tested until a new release has it.
<shalokshalom> Who one says that exactly hnn ? :)
<shalokshalom> Sound great.
<goodtime> it was preinstalled on my os i should have said
<shalokshalom> yofel I speak about REKONQ ?
<apachelogger> and yofel tries to explain why rekonq 2.2 is not in 12.10
<yofel> shalokshalom: I do too, but the current releases are a bundled set of tested software which is verified to work
<shalokshalom> KDE is the most uprising DE and Rekonq the Primary Internet Browser ?
<yofel> adding even one new version has chances to disrupt that
<apachelogger> technically konqueror is the browser of the KDE software collection
<shalokshalom> yofel I understand and cuz that, for the fifth time:
<shalokshalom> Rolling Release
<yofel> so it needs someone to do extensive testing - want to do it?
<goodtime> yes yofel because linux is a bunch of geek progrhammers that are constantly working on thing hence the whole open sourse theory right?
<paul_> hello all
<shalokshalom> apachelogger not in kubuntu
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> paul_: hi
<yofel> goodtime: if that were right we would all be using gentoo ^^
<goodtime> okay heh
<shalokshalom> and konqueror and rekonq use same parts of it, so the development gets nearly in one hand....
<shalokshalom> hey paul
<shalokshalom> yofel i dl 13.03 now and test it
<shalokshalom> 13.04
<goodtime> yofel: iwas just refering to what you said " the releases are supposed to have working software, as new software always has a chance to break something it's first tested until a new release has it.
<shalokshalom> Confused by using openSUSE ^.^
<yofel> shalokshalom: the *current* ubuntu philosophy is to value stability for officially released software. Thanks to that the procedures to update something in the stable release implies a lot of "paperwork"
<goodtime> '
<shalokshalom> yofel in Theory
 * apachelogger pokes yofel
<yofel> sure rekonq *can* be put into the backports for 12.10, you just need to find someone that has the time for it
<shalokshalom> I cant see that kind of Stabiliy, what i wish.
 * yofel pokes back
<goodtime> run unix then shalokshalom lol
<goodtime> or a old vax machine
<shalokshalom> yofel Thats what i mean: 200 offical devs and no one finds the time to do this: For the Browser of the most growing DE: Thats crazy
<goodtime> if you want super stable shalokshalom
<goodtime> unix
<yofel> if you say so... *k*ubuntu doesn't have 200-or-so devs though
<shalokshalom> yofel Maybe it should
<goodtime> it be cool
<goodtime> i would be cool
<yofel> sure it should, help is always welcome!
<shalokshalom> I think its simply a crazy method, whats going on with unity.....
 * goodtime is listening to Juke Joint Jezebel (Single Mix) by KMFDM on Greatest Shit [Audacious]
<shalokshalom> Not cuz the design: Cuz the tech behind that.......
<shalokshalom> Without Blue system kubuntu will collapse hnn ?
<shalokshalom> Why they do not use the Unity Design in KDE and force all there Programmers, Maintainers and Packeters on qt and kde ?
<shalokshalom> NOPE
<shalokshalom> They integrate Unity IN Compiz ???? How crazy is that.
<shalokshalom> Only cuz they scared, to switch away from GNOME..
<goodtime> Gnome is stable man
<goodtime> thats why plus all the years of gnome work
<apachelogger> you might want to carry this to #kubuntu-offtopic
<goodtime> sorry apachelogger
#kubuntu 2013-03-03
<runtyrobot> Evening. My wifi seems to be unable to reconnect after the computer has been slept or restarted. If I remove the network from the list in network management and re-add it, it works fine. Any ideas?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<heyou> ssss
<heyou> wow it works
<runtyrobot> Evening. My wifi seems to be unable to reconnect after the computer has been slept or restarted. If I remove the network from the list in network management and re-add it, it works fine. Any ideas?
<shalokshalom> Iv got nearly the same challenge in openSUSE, so maybe its a driver issue ?
<nell> guys I have kubuntu installed on my system which supports a GTX 670
<nell> are the nvidia drivers okay to put on? or are they unstable
<shalokshalom> Try the Wifi Driver from the restricted extras runtyrobot ?
<runtyrobot> shalokshalom: maybe, the odd thing is - it worked in the beginning.
<runtyrobot> I'll have to look that up - rather new to this :)
<shalokshalom> nell If the free drivers enought for you, i would leave it
<shalokshalom> robot Same Story in SUSE
<shalokshalom> For a while and then: disconnect, right ?
<shalokshalom> With Wifi Card/Chip ?
<runtyrobot> built in chip
<runtyrobot> but I have only experienced one disconnect during use
<runtyrobot> I just can't reconnect when I've been disconnected, for some reason
<shalokshalom> I shall pass this way but once;
<shalokshalom> any good therefore that I can do,
<shalokshalom> or any kindness that I can show
<shalokshalom> let me not defer nor neglect it,
<shalokshalom> for I shall not pass this way again
<FloodBotK1> shalokshalom: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Degru> I'm guessing all of these people have just opened quassel...
<cl0n3> this all zombies!?
<nell> Guys
<nell> What do you think about installing nvidia graphics? Is it going to play nice with my system
<Whiskey`Wonka> is there a gui interface for setting h cpu gonernor and the min/max speeds? using the cli i can change the governor but after a min or two it goes back to performance and is locked at one of the lower speeds, this is causing my laptop to overheat
<lordievader> Whiskey`Wonka: There is a Unity indicator that does this and strangely enough it works in Kubunu. A different program does not spring to mind, however a GUI will probably not solve the problem, how old is the laptop?
<Whiskey`Wonka> lordievader: not very old, 2.5 years
<yo3iga> have you tried this one ?  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/jupiter-ubuntu-ppa-hardware-and-power.html
<Whiskey`Wonka> yo3iga: no i have not.
<yo3iga> i installed on asus eeepc for a few models and obn other laptops and it works like charm
<yo3iga> please try it
<Whiskey`Wonka> there used to be the battery manager? that let you select what governor was used, it changed at some point
<lordievader> Whiskey`Wonka: This is the indicator: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/cpu-frequency-scaling-applet-in-unity.html
<yo3iga> i belive it will do the job for you
<lordievader> Whiskey`Wonka: After 2.5 years you might want to check/replace the cooling liquid between the cpu and the heatsink. Also be sure to install lm-sensors.
<Whiskey`Wonka> lordievader: the issue is purely that the cpu is being pegged at 1.9ghz and never being allowed to scale, if i boot windows it never gets warm at all
<yo3iga> lordevader, you are so right he should do that
<Whiskey`Wonka> it runs like ass at 1.9 too, it needs to scale UP some times too but doesnt
<lordievader> Whiskey`Wonka: If it overheats that is a bigger problem than being stuck at 1.9, if you ask me. (Because they are probably related ;))
<Whiskey`Wonka> lordievader: when i say 'over heat' i do not mean reaching shutdown temps
<Whiskey`Wonka> i mean its warmer then cool
<Whiskey`Wonka> and its stuck at 1.9 due to the governor, RE: current policy: frequency should be within 1.90 GHz and 1.90 GHz
<Whiskey`Wonka> doesnt matter what the gov is when its told it doesnt have any other option
<lordievader> Whiskey`Wonka: With cpufreq-set you can specify the max and min values of a governor.
<lordievader> (--min and --max)
<Whiskey`Wonka> lordievader: yes ive done that via cli and a few min later it reverts
<Whiskey`Wonka> so i assumed there was some default policy in 12.04 with a place to configure it
<Whiskey`Wonka> i know in 10 there was and i would sware it was the battery app
<Whiskey`Wonka> but that might be a different distro
<lordievader> Whiskey`Wonka: Interesting, do you have some powersaving application installed who puts it back? Default is ondemand, however if you change it Kubuntu won't change it back.
<Whiskey`Wonka> im on this thing waiting for my i7 to get back from repair, weak power jack
<Whiskey`Wonka> no i have not changed it
<Whiskey`Wonka> but it boots with 'performance' and 1.9/1.9
<lordievader> Whiskey`Wonka: Does cpufreq-info specify more supported frequencies?
<Whiskey`Wonka> yes
<yo3iga> maybe you have to take a look in bios settings
<Whiskey`Wonka> but when the gov is told it can only select between 1.9 and 1.9, its going to pick 1.9
<lordievader> Whiskey`Wonka: And specifying a higher freq with the -c flag, does the system put it back after a while?
<Whiskey`Wonka> yo3iga: no bios settings have changed since i have 9 or 10 on here and ive directly upgraded from them to 11 to 12
<Whiskey`Wonka> lordievader: yes, all settings revert to performance 1.9/1.9
<lordievader> Whiskey`Wonka: What cpu are we talking about anyway?
<Whiskey`Wonka> a craptastic AMD Turion(tm) II P540 Dual-Core Processor
<Whiskey`Wonka> jupiter sorta did it
<Whiskey`Wonka> its at least keeping the gov at ondemand
<yo3iga> told ya
<Whiskey`Wonka> but it doesnt set selectable freq and its still only allowed 1.9
<lordievader> Whiskey`Wonka: Cool and Quiet is enabled in the bios?
<Whiskey`Wonka> http://pastebin.com/gydU77wE
<yo3iga> do a reboot and see then
<Whiskey`Wonka> thats not what its called on this laptop
<Whiskey`Wonka> yes it is enabled it was one of the first things i checked
<Whiskey`Wonka> its option is 'os select' and 'min performance'
<lordievader> Whiskey`Wonka: Hmm, too bad.
<Whiskey`Wonka> yea its to bad kubuntu went and doesnt have any way to configure what ever is used for cpu scaling now in 12.04
<Whiskey`Wonka> hmmm
<Whiskey`Wonka> ok edited /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq and now it has the range!
<lordievader> Whiskey`Wonka: Isn /sys a virtual mount?
<Whiskey`Wonka> isnt it a redirect for /proc ?
<Whiskey`Wonka> well, its working, so ill stick with it
<Whiskey`Wonka> now its spending all (or most) of its time at 800mhz
<Whiskey`Wonka> nice and sleepy
<Whiskey`Wonka> these Turions just are not i7's heh
<lordievader> Quote from about.com: "Starting with kernel 2.6 there's a new /sys directory for PnP configuration. It's a sysfs tpye of filesystem and it's something like the /proc filesystem since the "files" represent information in the kernel memory and are not on your harddrive. But it's not as useful as the /proc filesystem."
<Whiskey`Wonka> well i found info saying that in 2.6 cpu scaling was moved there
<Whiskey`Wonka> and my edits had the desired effect
<Whiskey`Wonka> its all kernel scaling now, or thats the direction the devs want it to go any how
<Whiskey`Wonka> just for what ever issue, my upgrade path did not set the min/max/gov correctly
<lordievader> I'm glad you fixed your problem :)
<Whiskey`Wonka> it looks like it set it to what my last configs max was for, video streaming at 1900mhz with ondemand
<Whiskey`Wonka> me too and thanks for the help
<lordievader> No problem, that's why I'm here :)
<Whiskey`Wonka> heheh
<Whiskey`Wonka> somewhat i guess so
<Whiskey`Wonka> now if we can figure out this damn touchpad issue....
<Whiskey`Wonka> its the first truely 'wtf thats a windows trait' ive had in like 8? years
<Whiskey`Wonka> the pad randomly becomes one big left button, only a reboot fixes it
<Whiskey`Wonka> any idea on how to reset the pad? there doesnt look to be a dedicated module
<lordievader> Whiskey`Wonka: I have about zero experience with touchpad failures/bugs/errors...
<Whiskey`Wonka> lordievader: yea for me its 'does it work? no? did the syntaptic module load? no? load it'
<Whiskey`Wonka> but this is something funky and never did have a module load for it
<Whiskey`Wonka> well that was stupid simple, reload module psmouse
<sae> ciao
<thechef> I don't get this. I disable recommends, but apper keeps FORCING me to install the annyoing and absolutely ugly microsoft fonts. How can I force Apper to agree on my APT settings?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<FlowRiser> BluesKaj, hey
<BluesKaj> Hi FlowRiser
<FlowRiser> BluesKaj, what are you working on, if i may ask :D
<BluesKaj> FlowRiser, general testing of Kubuntu 13.04
<FlowRiser> BluesKaj, does Kubuntu 13.04 have Qt5 libraries ?
<BluesKaj> FlowRiser, there some available in the repos , but not installed by default like Qt4
<FlowRiser> BluesKaj, i see
<BluesKaj> hmm seems my irc connection is a bit spotty today
<lordievader> BluesKaj: There was a netsplit just now, perhaps that is it?
<BluesKaj> nope , my znc bouncer disconnected the client
<juliohm> Hi, my file association settings are not working as expected, i have a x-matlab mime-type for the *.m file pattern and the files are being recognized as TeX documents which don't have a *.m pattern.
<Okitain> Hey, guys, does anyone know how to do automatic vflip on startup?
<Okitain> (i mean v4l2's vflip.)
<Okitain> Anyone got experience with v4l flipping?
<doc_> having problem installaing a broadband modem
#kubuntu 2014-02-24
<light>  
<novakitty_> I'm having a problem with IPv6, UFW/iptables, and https sites such as google services.  I posted in the ubuntu forums about it here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/421918/ufw-ipv6-and-https.  I haven't been searching for anyone having similar problems but can't seem to find any information.  Can anyone help?
<novakitty_> sorry..."I have been searching.."
<valorie> !ufw |novakitty
<ubottu> novakitty: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<valorie> not sure if there is a nifty factoid for ipv6 though
<valorie> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<valorie> \o/
<novakitty_> I asked in the #IPv6 channel
<valorie> well, those are a distillation of the best information
<novakitty_> someone had me send them some logs, and eventually decided that server problems outside of my control were causing it...but he didn't seem really sure about it
<novakitty_> thank you for the links though I'll take a look.
<valorie> good luck, novakitty_
<novakitty_> oh thats just the "how to setup ufw" page..been there
<Grzy7316> hey anyone here have any idea why I get a login screen, but it will not let me log in unless I go to command line only? I had to install fglrx just to get a graphical login screen
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<ronnoc_> apachelogger: Quick ? for ya :)
<ronnoc_> Is kubuntu-lowfat-settings still worth installing on a 12.04 install for an older hardware PC?
<apachelogger> ronnoc: sure
<ronnoc> apachelogger: Awesome tks :)
<Kaiana> Hi I have problem with integration of LibreOffice with the KDe
<Kaiana> someone know to solve the problem?
<greywolfe> Noticed an issue with NVIDIA graphics in the latest kernal upgrade to 14.04.
<greywolfe> Anyone else having this issue. NVIDIA driver version 304.117
<BluesKaj> greywolfe, best to ask in #ubuntu+1 for 14.04 support
<greywolfe> Thanks BluesKaj
<soee> can't remember when i last used 304
<soee> only 331
<osbin> anyone can help? http://pastebin.com/FTYHUmRH
<BluesKaj> yes, there's anew driver available for higher end nvidia cards, but it wasn't compatible with my 8400GS on W7
<BluesKaj> 331 works fine on trusty tho
<osbin> before was got 1.7 wine do a purge uinstall and got error
<BluesKaj> osbin, you spelled install incorrectly
<osbin> i mean deleted that sheet :D and wanna install oldest one version...
<BluesKaj> osbin, install playonlinux first, it should install wine automatically
<osbin> BluesKaj instaling :)
<osbin> whats new its in 14.04 version?
<osbin> with diferent 13.10?
<BluesKaj> osbin, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/TrustyTahr/Alpha2/Kubuntu
<ovrflw0x> hello folks
<BluesKaj> hey ovrflw0x
<garam> rozmawia ktos tu po polsku?
<Pici> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<anonimo> hi
<anonimo> tava me lembrando do irc esses dias
<anonimo> brincando no ubuuu achei agora
<anonimo> haha
<anonimo> relembrando velhos tempos
<anonimo> hellow
<techsixten> hi
<techsixten> hi
#kubuntu 2014-02-25
<sicko> Hello
<Sombracier> hi?
<Sombracier> hi everyone! im wondering if someone could help me with a lil problem?
<Sombracier> no one?
<s-2014> hello. can anybody help me please? my apt-get is being stopped halfway through (http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=iFk1jnES). what can I do to fix it?
<s-2014> the same with aptitude and some other console software
<Addle> s-2014: Are you starting it in the background with & ? Maybe it's dying trying to read input from you.
<s-2014> ah, sorry, i think i've found the problem. it must be cpulimit
<s-2014> thank you all
<Addle> Good stuff :)
<rohan> can someone using eclipse and kubuntu help me fix the colour in the tooltip? it is completely unreadable for me: http://i.imgur.com/Xdd38dz.png
<Promethes> hi, why mozilla firefox (or kde itself) does not remembers window size and maximization state after i close and reopen?
<nlsthzn> I have seen this sometimes after the first time I use an application.  After a restart it normally works and keeps the size... not sure why
<valorie> in general, you have to quit (control-q) to have state saved
<valorie> although you can also choose (in systemsettings) whether or not you want sessions save
<Promethes> mine not, ctrl+q does not saves window sizes
<hateball> Promethes: you could also force it to start with a certain size, if you always want it maximized for instance
<hateball> (I do this for some troublesome apps)
<Promethes> i found that this is a bug that was reported in 2000  (14 years ago) and kde devs are not willing to fix it because they don't want to
<Promethes> this is sad
<valorie> ?
<valorie> that doesn't sound right
<valorie> bug #?
<Promethes> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=15329
<ubottu> KDE bug 15329 in general "Placement policy 'Remember'" [Wishlist,Resolved: wontfix]
<apachelogger> Promethes: last comment gives an accurate technical reason for why this cannot be solved at this time.
<valorie> Promethes: if Martin says it can't be done now, i would believe him
<valorie> if he's able to do it once Wayland is fully implemented, that's another story
<valorie> and if apachelogger says that it is technically accurate, it is technically accurate
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Walex> there is a session manager protocol too, and if clients don't implement it...
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Takeshi> hi everybody
<lordievader> Hey Takeshi, how are you?
<rcw2> whats a good screencapture software for kubuntu?  i want to make 5 minute videos but small file size
<rcw2> !screencast | rcw2
<ubottu> rcw2, please see my private message
<koontz> Hey guys. Got a fresh install of 13.10 on a new laptop I picked up. Never had an issue like this before so figured I would ask here cause I'm not finding any solutions anywhere else.
<koontz> Basically, I am running chrome and things like flash, etc work. But what doesn't is java. I tried icedtead, openjdk6 and 7, and also oracle java.  I have copied the .so files for the plugins to the directory all the documentation I find says to copy it to
<koontz> So, any ideas on troubleshooting etc?
<genii> rcw2: I actually usually just use VLC and stream the desktop to a file.
<rcw2> genii, interesting
<BluesKaj> koontz, is kubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<rcw2> i think i may have done that a year ago, and it was a lot of setup
<koontz> Hmm, I wonder if the issue is the dir youy should plugins is is different between chrome and chromium. Does anyone know?  The stuff I read all mentions /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<koontz> BluesKaj: of course
<BluesKaj> ok, well gotta ask
<koontz> Im wondering if the chrome plugin dir might be something like /usr/lib/chrome/plugins instead
<koontz> Ya, looks like the path is different. I am seeing /opt/google/chrome/plugins/  in some other docs
<BluesKaj> koontz, there seems to be a problem with chromium-browser not using the pepperflash.so file , however google chrome has it installed by default, whether the correct java plugin is used is another story , but <i'm not having any issues using chrome
<koontz> well ya chromium wont use pepper flash unless you kinda force it to
<koontz> But im not using chromium, im using chrome. And of course pepperflash is bundled
<BluesKaj> koontz, there's aplugin in the repos for it
<koontz> ya i know
<BluesKaj> should work
<koontz> im not worried bout flash, flash works mint
<koontz> my issue is java strictly
<koontz> which looks to be a case of haviung the wrong dir
<koontz> cause the /opt/google/chrome/plugins/ isnt even there
<BluesKaj> yes, but maybe chrome has the right java plugin
<koontz> huh? chrome doesnt bundle java with it like it does flash
<BluesKaj> I'm assuming it does since chrome doesn't have problems with java on my setup
<koontz> chrome most definitely does not bundle java, but ok...
<koontz> well i fixed it
<koontz> i think...
<koontz> BluesKaj: so you are running chrome (not chromium), and all you did was install java (openjdk) as part of restricted extras or whatever, and java works? (it shows in chrome://plugins)
<BluesKaj> koontz, exactly
<koontz> weird, doesnt work that way for me
<koontz> it doesnt create any of the common chrome/chromium plugins dirs, nor does it populate them with the plugin obviously
<BluesKaj> koontz, /opt/google , but I think you already mentioned that
<ni291187> hi, not sure how I did it but I  went to console mode while having an x session. how do I go. ack to graphic mode?
<koontz>  ya opt/google/chrome/plugins
<koontz> wait.... i just realized i have i386 chrome, obviously that wouldnt work with amd64 java
<BluesKaj> ni291187, ctl+alt+f7-8
<ni291187> tx it worked
<spectre> some one know C Language ??
<koontz> now that I got the amd64 build of chrome it worked fine
<koontz> I didnt notice google auto gave me the 386 vertsion when I used their site to download and install
<koontz> And im using the oracle java (i prefer it for android)
<BluesKaj> right
<BluesKaj> Firefox doesn't accept the pepperflash plugin so some sites with newer flash players don't work
<koontz> Right pepperflash is chromium based browsers only
<koontz> I dont like the normal flash plugin on linux because you cant scroll over a flash element
<koontz> Ive always found that annoying over the years
<BluesKaj> FF linux is deprecated iirc
<koontz> pretty much
<koontz> besides security updates
<koontz> same with android
<koontz> I will be a happy man the day flash finally goes away
<koontz> I use html5 for almost everything on youtube, which used to be the bulk of my flash usage
<BluesKaj> too bad, I do prefer FF for the desktop since it integrates better with the gtk font settings etc, the crome tabs are unreadable on a large monitor even with higher dpi settings
<koontz> Hmm aria2c or axel? anyone have any opinions on one might be do the job better than the other, especially for something like apt-fast?
<koontz> err, butchered my engrish
<genii> !info fatrat
<ubottu> fatrat (source: fatrat): multi-protocol download manager, feature rich and extensible via plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0~beta2-0ubuntu6 (saucy), package size 1407 kB, installed size 3132 kB
<koontz> ya, not compatible with apt-fast
<koontz> thanks though
<spectre> how to change my nickname in weechar irc please
<koontz> spectre: /nick nickname
<koontz> unless you mean in the weechat config, in which case read the documentation or ask in #weechat (where they will likely say the same)
<spectre> thank you koontz
<koontz> genii: do you know if fatrat has a cli backend?
<genii> koontz: A minimal type one, yes. http://fatrat.dolezel.info/doc/contents/cmdline.html
<koontz> cool
<koontz> then there might be a possibility to use the custom feature in apt-fast to make it work with fatrat, but still I think fatrat is a bit much for something as simple as apt-fast
<Tom1> helo
<Tom1> hello
<lordievader> Hey Tom1
<Tom1> hello lordievader
<lordievader> How are you doing Tom1?
<Tom1> fine , how are you?
<lordievader> Tom1: Doing good, learning how to use tmux.
<Tom1> good
<Emdolen> hey i need help
<Emdolen> i watched a porn where a man was fcking a woman
<Emdolen> and the woman kept saying "my dick in your mouth"? wtf?
<lordievader> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<genii> Emdolen: That's not appropriate content for this channel.
<Emdolen> i watched it on kubuntu live cd tho ^^
<genii> Emdolen: Doesn't matter. Not appropriate.
<Emdolen> fck on you also
<simsom> Hello Kubuntu
<lordievader> Hey simsom
<simsom> I'm just new to Kubuntu so cheeking what was this !
<lordievader> simsom: Whoo, welcome to the Kubuntu support channel :)
<Affondo> how can I use files .ape with k3b?
<melkor> What program do I use to take pictures with my webcam?
<melkor> (something like cheese that doesn't require installing the gnome suite)
<melkor> kamoso
<genii> melkor: I usually just open the camera in VLC then rightclick ...Video...Take snapshot
<koontz> Hey guys, I'm back. I've deiced to put kubuntu onto my new laptop, ASUS G750W (GW750-DWP71 to be exact). Problem is being its my first UEFI machine, and while I have worked on a uefi before it had the ability to disable uefi and use a legacy mode. This laptop does not have that
<bprompt> iirc the issue in linux is if you're dual-booting with windows7 or 8, and if you're using secureboot option fro uefi
<koontz> So when I go to install and do amnual partition it says I need a special boot partition (not a /boot. but i forget the wording) so I create one of those biosgrub Boot Reserve space partitioons or whatever they are called, and I assume I install grub to that, but it fails
<koontz> ya, im not using secureboot
<koontz> that i know for sure
<koontz> its been disabled since i bought the thing
<koontz> So even when I try and use guided partitoning it still fails when it tries to install grub
<koontz> And its using one of the grubbios partitions, and thats what it fails to install the bootloader to
<koontz> So I neecd to know the correct scheme here to get it to work. Ive seen a few others successfully get it installed on the machine, but they dont say how. And the documentation really makes zero sense to me. I have plenty of computer and linhux experiences (decades) but none with uefi
<koontz> All I know is its uefi, doesnt have legacy mode, and secureboot is off
<bprompt> right
<koontz> And grub fails to install when i install it to the reserve boot partition (biosgrub) partition
<bprompt> are you dual-booting with windows?
<koontz> Anbd obviously when I install it to the MBR like a normal bootloader, the uefi doesnt see that
<koontz> Currently yes. But i am gonna wipe windows.
<koontz> But i dont see how windows is effecting anything, because secureboot is off
<koontz> And its not like i have a legacy mode.....
<bprompt> right.... but I could be mistaken, but I'd think your partitions aren't GPT'ed  and thus the UEFI partitioning bit isn't going well
<koontz> could yolu elaborate
<bprompt> hmm do you know what GPT is?
<koontz> it installs, the data is there, etc. just cant get grub to install
<koontz> vaguely, i havent messed with gpt or uefi in awhile
<bprompt> well   GPT and UEFI go almost always hand in hand
<koontz> i had a desktop that had uefi and it came with gpt partitioning originally
<koontz> ok
<koontz> ya they generally do
<bprompt> GPT is the newer BIOS per se, the newest NVRAM chipset POST set
<bprompt> so depending on the firmware in that machine, which is fairly new, a couple of years old, it may or may not allow UEFI-mbr boot
<koontz> I dont mind wiping windows, i was gonna do it anyway. But i dont really understand why it would stop grub from installing. So i feel like I dont have the instructions correct as far as installing grub on a uefi machine
<koontz> I see some things saying to use a seperate fat32 partition, then I see using this biosgrub partition thing
<koontz> Which is an option in the dropdown duriung the partitioning
<koontz> well its a pretty new machine
<koontz> Gen4 intel
<koontz> ya it doesnt allow mbr boot
<koontz> it wont recognize a bootloader in the mbr
<koontz> the ubuntu installer even warns of that
<bprompt> right..... but my guess is that the UEFI bit may try to use the GPT'ed partitions
<koontz> ok so?
<koontz> I mean wouldnt the partitions im creating be gpt
<koontz> if the p[artition table was originally gpt, and im just adding partitoions, they should be gpt
 * koontz is confused
<bprompt> so... wipe everything, including partitions, make a new partition to install to, a GPT one
<koontz> and as far as installing grub?
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> well... I'm thinking grub maybe stalling, thinking you had MBR partitions
<koontz> nah
<koontz> it will install to the mbr, though that wont work
<koontz> but it fails if i install it to that special partition it tells me to make
<bprompt> tried the fellows at #ubuntu yet?
<koontz> nope
<bprompt> give them a whirl I'd think :)
<koontz> ewh...
<bprompt> hehe
<koontz> maybe when i get more desperate :P
<bprompt> is the same OS you know, and some of them are rather helpful
<koontz> oh i know
<koontz> its not like i havent been there
<koontz> the channel just tends to be very busy and easily gives me a headache
<bprompt> well... that's workable with a good irc client
<bprompt> I mean, i'm usually in hectic channels often, and I'd use an irc client that does hightlights or colors each nick
<koontz> no offense to anyone here, but its mainly the population there that tends to give me a headache :P
<koontz> Whenever I ask questions that are a bit more in depth, they never get answered.
<bprompt> understood
<koontz> im doing a bit more googling first
<mtxr> hi
#kubuntu 2014-02-26
<hewhomust> hi
<rcw2> why is it so difficult to change the background of kubuntu
<Addle> rcw2: What do you mean? Right click on desktop, choose Default Desktop Settings, then View (which should be the default anyways) and there we go.
<rcw2> Addle, wow, was it always this easy before 13.10?  i never found these easy instructions in the past via search engines
<Addle> rcw2: Pretty sure it's been like that for a loooong time. :)
<rcw2> wow wtf
<Addle> Well, at least you got it sorted. hehe
<rcw2> ya, ty
<Addle> np :)
<muros9> ola
<muros9> hay alguien que lea esto?
<muros9> ola
<muros9> ola
<muros9> ola
<muros9> ola
<muros9> ola
<muros9> ola
<muros9> =)
<rww> was about to give !es, but I guess not.
<lars__> I¨m using Kubuntu 12.04, and I would like to install some extra fonts:  how do I do that?  Do I need to install a font management application using Muon?
<lars__> By the way, what kind of format would Berkeley font use?  Is Berkeley a PostScript Type 1 font?
<valorie> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<valorie> lars__: ^^^
<lars__> yeah?
<lars__> I need OpenType fonts, so I can use them for Windows, too
<valorie> I never install extra fonts, and don't use win, so the above is as much as I know
<valorie> hope it is helpful
<lars__> the first link did not work
<valorie> just search for font in muon
<valorie> not sure what the installer is called now
<valorie> also, that's a wiki page so that you can fix it
<lucaskds> exit
<lucaskds> Damn command line
<lars__> I found a good font manager using the Muon Software Centre, but it has some drawbacks and the critics cautioned against it if youŕe not an expert
<lars__> Itś called Font Manager
<lars__> It looks like it can cause problems by overwriting files and messing with your directories
<lars__> if you don¨t know what you¨re doing
<lars__> They say version 0.5.7 of Font Manager is dangerous, but I don¨t know what version the Muon Software Centre provides
<lars__> Has anyone ever heard of a package called edUbuntuFonts?
<lars__> Itś called edubuntu-fonts
<valorie> !info edubuntu-fonts
<ubottu> edubuntu-fonts (source: edubuntu-meta): Additional fonts included on a default Edubuntu system. In component universe, is optional. Version 13.02.1 (saucy), package size 3 kB, installed size 45 kB
<valorie> !info font-manager
<ubottu> font-manager (source: font-manager): font management application for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.7-4 (saucy), package size 625 kB, installed size 1334 kB
<lars__> Why did you tell me that stuff about the font managers?
<lars__> Anyway, I just installed edubuntu-fonts
<lars__> I completed the installation, but I can¨t find it anywhere on my PC
<lars__> However, when I ran LibreOffice Writer I found a whole bunch of new fonts available: like a hundred new fonts
<lars__> but I don¨t see any fonts typically used by paginators and news editors
<valorie> you asked about the version number; the bot knows that kind of information
<lars__> Isn¨t there a way to install fonts individually?
<valorie> probably though the manager?
<lars__> I dont think I have a font manager
<valorie> long time ago I downloaded them, then used the manager or config thing to install them
<valorie> but.... long time ago
<valorie> !info fontconfig
<ubottu> fontconfig (source: fontconfig): generic font configuration library - support binaries. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.93-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 176 kB, installed size 541 kB
<lars__> how do I install that, fontconfig?
<lars__> Why do you guys keep using that exclamation sign?  What does it mean?
<lars__> Ok, I¨ve spent enough time on this font stuff, I´m getting nohwere, I¨ll just keep using Windows for desktop publishing for now
<lars__> thanks for trying to help, anyway
<lars__> Ironically, I¨m using Linux to download fonts, which I then copy into my Windows PC for desktop publishing.  so far it¨s working, but I just hope I don¨t get malware when I try to download the Berkeley fonts
<lars__> Actually, one of the new fonts I just installed from ¨eduubuntu-fonts¨ probably looks like Berkeley, but I haven¨ẗ figured out which one it is, if there is one in there somewhere
<lars__> May be one of the native Ubuntu or Linux fonts looks like Berkeley
<lars__> I¨m not sure
<soee> hi, someone up ?
<jussi> no :P
<jussi> Hiya soee, whats up?
<soee> jussi: are you on 14.04 maybe ?
<jussi> soee: on the other machine, yes.
<jussi> on 13.10 here on the work machine
<soee> maybe would be enough, can you show ma what configuration by default you have in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf?
<jussi> soee: in 13.10
<jussi> [SeatDefaults]
<jussi> user-session=kde-plasma
<jussi> greeter-session=lightdm-kde-greeter
<Unit193> soee: What's the problem?
<soee> jussi: ok thanks, will reboot now :)
<soee> Unit193: trying to fix nvidia-prime
<soee> brb
<lordievader> Good morning.
<kaddi> hi guys.. i'm havnig a problem with my laptop. Starting today the screen is stripey, I've checked and the problem doesn't appear in bios screen or during boot-up. So I'm guessing a module/driver issue in ubuntu. I'm using 13.10 up to date on a samsung with touchscreen...  Any suggestions how to troubleshoot?
<hateball> kaddi: What video chipset do you have? Did you do any upgrades recently?
<kaddi> hateball: intel haswell, if that's the right one? And I've updated 3 days ago, but it only appeared today and there were multiple reboots in between
<hateball> kaddi: Hmmm, can you choose an older kernel in the grub menu and see if the issue persists?
<kaddi> k, i can try
<kaddi> bbiab
<kaddi> i tried, same stripes
<kaddi> hateball: not sure if you saw.. I have the same problems with 3.11.0.15 as I have with 3.11.0.17
<kaddi> hateball: the output of lhsw -c video if it's of any help: http://pastebin.com/4WGR0dmn
<kaddi> bbiab
<ni291187> hi how do I restart x?
<ni291187> hello?
<lordievader> ni291187: Usually this is done by restarting your display manager, which probably is Lightdm, so: sudo service lightdm restart (run <-- from a tty not from your konsole)
<Mamarok> why not just log out?
<Guest59461> vcv
<BluesKaj> ' Morning folks
<Guest69060> Hello, I'm trying to install dual boot from a live cd of 13.10 and I keep getting an error that ubi-partman has failed to load with error 141
<Guest69060> Can anyone help me get this figured out?
<Guest69060> Hello, I'm trying to install dual boot from a live cd of 13.10 and I keep getting an error that ubi-partman has failed to load with error 141
<BluesKaj> Guest69060, do you have the ext/linux partition created ?
<Guest69060> yes
<Guest69060> blueskaj, I have a blank partition prepared that I shrunk from inside windows 8
<Guest69060> blueskaj, in between sda5 and sda6 I have an unallocated 827gb that I intended to use for the kubuntu install
<Guest69060> I also checked the dvd for errors before running the install
<BluesKaj> Guest69060, make sure you format the partition intended for kubuntu to ext4 first , it's easier and that should get rid of the error, Use gparted live cd to partition then install kubuntu
<Guest69060> blueskaj, I've got gparted up, I'm sorry for my ignorance, but I'm not easily seeing the controls to change the unallocated space to ext4
<BluesKaj> Guest69060, hifglight the unallocated space, right click choose "new" in the dialog, then ext4 in the drop down
<BluesKaj> click apply
<Guest69060> I probably need to open gparted as super user, since I'm greyed out in the new section
<BluesKaj> how many partitions primary partitions do have ?
<Guest69060> 7
<BluesKaj> oops let me rephrase that, how many primary partitions do you have ?
<Guest69060> 2
<BluesKaj> ok
<Guest69060> what is the terminal name for the kde partition manager? So I can open it in sudo? It's not qtparted or gparted
<Guest69060> got it open, but new is still greyed out
<BluesKaj> Guest69060, are you running gparted live cd/media ?
<Guest69060> live cd
<BluesKaj> you shouldn't need to be super user
<Guest69060> even in super user it's greyed out
<Guest69060> so it's not that
<BluesKaj> unmount said partition
<Guest69060> unallocated is not mounted according to mtab
<BluesKaj> you don't need to run a terminal in gparted, the dialogs in the gui should suffice
<Guest69060> all of my options in the gui under partition are greyed out
<BluesKaj> perhaps you haven't finished applying the last command, click on the green checkmark
<Guest69060> apply is greyed out too
<BluesKaj> can you highlight the unallocated partition?
<Guest69060> yeah it's highlit
<BluesKaj> ok what options do you have when right clicking on it?
<Guest69060> Just properties
<BluesKaj> weird, that usually means there's an OS installed and is unavailable because it's being used
<Guest69060> it's unallocated space though
<BluesKaj> did you format it ?
<BluesKaj> previously
<Guest69060> I used the windows shrink tool, is there anything else I needed to do?
<Guest69060> this computer was new in box this morning
<BluesKaj> W8.1 right?
<Guest69060> yes
<Guest69060> http://imgur.com/pzMR4KO is what I'm seeing
<BluesKaj> the new efi/bios poses a problem for installing linux from live media, and i prefer the gparted live cd to the kubuntu live cd for managing partitions before installing
<Guest69060> I can get gparted from muon, or should I download a gparted iso?
<BluesKaj> get the iso and burn it, then it will be available for future use, it's a very handy tool
<Guest69060> blueskay, Ok I got gparted to make it an ext4 partition, although it's calling it New Partition #1 instead of sda#
<Guest69060> blueskaj, Ok I got gparted to make it an ext4 partition, although it's calling it New Partition #1 instead of sda#
<BluesKaj> not sda1?
<Guest69060> sda1-6 are all named
<BluesKaj> then it's probly a logical partition
<Guest69060> I've got it set to create as primary partition
<BluesKaj> ok do s0
<BluesKaj> so
<Guest69060> so?
<Guest69060> yeah
<Guest69060> I've done so
<Guest69060> I get an error about the backup gpt table not being at the end of the disk
<Guest69060> looks like we're on track now
<Guest69060> blueskay, thanks for your help
<Guest69060> blueskaj, thanks for your help
<BluesKaj> Guest69060, glad to hear it, good luck and enjoy Kubuntu :)
<luyanfeng> hello
<LostInstall> Can someone help me, I thought I was done installing 13.10 on a dual boot W8.1 machine, but whenever I select to load kubuntu I get an error saying windows failed to load. Gparted isn't showing an OS label on my partition for kubuntu, so maybe something failed on the install, but it looked ok.
<LostInstall> http://imgur.com/GsooTMH is what my partitions look like
<BluesKaj> LostInstall, on the live cd, open a terminal and run, sudo grub-install /dev/sda, then sudo update-grub, then reboot if your Windows and Kubuntu partitions are successfully listed i
<BluesKaj> in grub
<LostInstall> blueskaj, I just formatted the partition to start all over again. I'll do that if this doesn't work. Does the uefi boot mess with my ability to access grub?
<BluesKaj> LostInstall, it might, I switched to Legacy mode and just wiped the drive of W8.1, reformatted the partitions / and /home to ext4 and swap, so my experince with mucking about with uefi boot etc  is very limited
<LostInstall> blueskaj, is there any downside to switching to legacy mode?
<BluesKaj> LostInstall, don't think W8.1 UEFI/boot (mbr) likes legacyI. I had W8.1 on an older desktop that didn't use UEFI and booted perfectly fine from grub
<BluesKaj> tried to research that question a while back and couldn't come to a clear conclusion , it's still all very murky and confusing to me
<BluesKaj> but I have errands to do, so i have to leave for a while....BBL
<LostInstall> thanks for the help
<Belial`> anyone using  kde's menu button in titlebars and having trouble getting it working correctly in firefox?
<Belial`> every time i try to navigate it, the menu closes as soon as something gets highlighted.
<BluesKaj> Belial`, firefox uses the gtk settings in system settings>application appearance
 * cofffeebean ANYONE in here kno of a person who goes by "freakdog" ??..
<ikonia> cofffeebean: not really something this channel is used for
<cofffeebean> ikonia  ok  well he introduced me to puppy linux & now i'm havin problems with tryin to install a newer version of linux & he's the only person i kno of who's taken the time & or patience to help with stuff..,  thats why i looking for him..
<cofffeebean> ikonia  thnks anyway..
<rcw2> anyone having display issues with toolboxes sticking or the wrong size with gimp in updated saucy?
<it> hello
<melray> Is there a tool like mirrorselect that will configure the fastest repos available for kubuntu?
<Fusselboear> can anyone tell me a app like dragon naturally speaking which i can use in netbeans oder eclipse? my left hand brokes down so i can't write but i have to work
<maximoo> iao
<maximoo> ciao
<maximoo> !list
<ubottu> maximoo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
#kubuntu 2014-02-27
<rcw2> anyone having display issues with toolboxes sticking or the wrong size with gimp in updated saucy?
<WahBlow> h
<Newspeech> Ein kurzer Test.
<Unit193> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Newspeech> ok thx
<SierraAR> Anybody have any good recommendations for IRC clients to run on kubuntu, that support SSL and connecting to multiple networks at once?
<Darthfrog> I don't know about SSL, but I use Konversation.
<Darthfrog> There's also Quassel.
<Darthfrog> They're both native KDE IRC apps.
<Belial`> SierraAR, quassel and konversation i believe both support ssl. most if not all modern irc clients support multiple networks.
<Unit193> SierraAR: I'd hope/think most clients support that.  I know for a fact Quassel does, and Irssi does splendedly.
<Unit193> splendidly
<DEEPAK> HI
<cff> Why do I get this when I do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade http://paste.kde.org/p54hgcbrx/zt484o#line-1?
<cff> I have saucy-backports repo enabled
<cff> saucy and saucy-updates
<cff> & saucy-security
<jussi> cff: this may be useless information, but have you tried apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<cff> jussi: indeed, that seems to start the upgrade, not sure if it does the right thing
<cff> jussi: as it removed some packages
<apachelogger> PPA upgrades sometimes need to remove/replace packages
<cff> yes, but it removed nvidia driver and I think now it is no longer installed
<apachelogger> probably you are usign the xorg-edgers ppa
 * apachelogger advises against using that particular PPA :P
<cff> I've used it in the past but disabled it
<cff> because it caused problems
<apachelogger> cff: unless you run the tool ppa-purge you will likely still have packages from the PPA
<apachelogger> ppa-purge essentially forcefully downgrades all packages from what was in the PPA to the official ubuntu version
<cff> After reboot I have this problem: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  nvidia-current-updates : Depends: nvidia-304-updates but it is not going to be installed
<cff> I no longer have any nvidia packages installed
<cff> ppa-purge didn't work for ppa:xorg-edgers
<cff> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: ppa:xorg-edgers ppa:xorg-edgers
<cff> SystemError: E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<cff> sudo apt-mark showhold returns 0 results
<cff> :O
<cff> sudo apt-get install -f ; sudo dpkg --configure -a ... nothing
<cff> what happened?
<cff> huh gcc got uninstalled too
<cff> gcc 4.8
<cff> The following packages have unmet dependencies: gcc : Depends: gcc-4.8 (>= 4.8.1-4~) but it is not going to be installed
<lordievader> Good morning.
<cff> nothing works
<cff> Does Kubuntu have GCC 4.8?
<cff> 13.10
<lordievader> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.122ubuntu3)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.1-2ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 5 kB, installed size 41 kB
<cff> lordievader: they why do I get this http://paste.kde.org/pnor1fknt/vrhnsm ?
<lordievader> cff: Because of unmet dependencies: http://paste.kde.org/pnor1fknt/vrhnsm
<cff> lordievader: I've tried all the things in http://askubuntu.com/questions/140246/how-do-i-resolve-unmet-dependencies can't find out why
<lordievader> Err "Depends: binutils (>= 2.23.90.20131017)" is what I ment.
<cff> lordievader: everything I try to install fails
<lordievader> Probably because of a 3rd party repo.
<cff> lordievader: do I need to enable / disable the 3rd party repo?
<lordievader> That's correct apt refuses to install due to unmet dependencies.
<lordievader> cff: You first need to find the one responsible and disable that one.
<cff> I've disabled all 3rd parties same problem
<lordievader> All in /etc/apt/{sources.list,sources.list.d/*}?
<lordievader> This is why 3rd party repos can be a tricky thing, some debs might be compiled against different versions of libs. And in most cases Ubuntu doesn't support running multiple versions of the same lib.
<cff> lordievader: yes http://paste.kde.org/p1xqr6ekn/0pr6ps
<lordievader> Might be remainder of when the 3rd party repo was around. Could you pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy gcc binutils"
<lordievader> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.122ubuntu3)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.1-2ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 5 kB, installed size 41 kB
<lordievader> !info binutils
<ubottu> binutils (source: binutils): GNU assembler, linker and binary utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2.23.52.20130913-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 3560 kB, installed size 10792 kB
<cff> lordievader: http://paste.kde.org/p5zn9awqj/xuujr6
<cff> not sure what to do now
<cff> except reinstall
<lordievader> cff: Assuming here that those mirror thingies are just that. Where does "sudo apt-get install gcc" get you?
<cff> lordievader: http://paste.kde.org/p0zfxmml2/gck5mj
<lordievader> cff: This is really strange. I get the feeling it is easier to just reinstall that to try and fix this mess.
<cff> lordievader: right
<apachelogger> lordievader: FWIW, apt-get can be made more verbose with -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true
<apachelogger> that usually helps with finding out why things are being blocked
<lordievader> apachelogger: Ok, got to remember that one. Thanks :)
<cff> lordievader: With aptitude I have this http://paste.kde.org/p2etakigw/y2hafs
<cff> lordievader: I'm going to try "n" then accept the solution to downgrade packages
<lordievader> So the question is why does it want an older version of the dependencies?
<cff> lordievader: because I've had gcc toolchain repo
<cff> i.e.e ubuntu-toolchain-r
<cff> ?info gcc
<cff> lordievader: what's the command to see the gcc version in kubuntu 13.10 ?
<cff> of the irc bot
<lordievader> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.122ubuntu3)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.1-2ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 5 kB, installed size 41 kB
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<cff> now lets try to install nvidia drivers
<lordievader> cff: Have you fixed your gcc issue?
<cff> lordievader: yes, it downgrades to 4.8.1
<cff> *downgraded
<lordievader> Ah, back to the Saucy current.
<Mamarok> using 13.10 here with KDE .12.2_ for some strange reason I don't see a spellchecker, despite it being installed. I have the system set to English and also added German and French, but only the spellchecker for English and French appear in the settings. Any ideas?
<Mamarok> KDE 4.12.2*
<cff> lordievader: now I have skype unment dependecies, i.e. skype-bin
<lordievader> cff: Hehe, will it ever end. Try: sudo apt-get install -f
<cff> lordievader: it did a setup for 3 things
<Walex2> Mamarok: there are several spell checking packages, and you got to install the "right" one, the one you have chosen
<cff> lordievader: this is the exact problem I have http://askubuntu.com/questions/407921/how-to-install-skype-on-64bit-ubuntu-13-10-broken-dependencies
<Walex2> Mamarok: alternatively you need to logout and login again perhaps. Or check the locale.
<Mamarok> Walex2: I already did all this, I have installed pretty much all KDE packages for German, so Kate should see that. Logged in and out again, nothing
<Mamarok> even in the system settings -> Locale I don't see German in the Spell checker list, only English and French
<Mamarok> I guess there is not a single German language package I didn't install, except for the hunspell ones
<lordievader> cff: Have you tried the first answer? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-skype-in-ubuntu-12-04precise.html
<Mamarok> cff: there is no 64bit package for Skype on Linux AFAIK, I have a 32bit one here, works fine
<Walex2> Mamarok: the spell checker is not part of KDE...
<cff> lordievader: http://paste.kde.org/phipotpus/5k2ue3
<lordievader> The 12.04 deb package from the Skype site is multi-arch.
<Mamarok> Walex2:read again, I have all those packages installed already, as I said above :)
<lordievader> cff: That is not a good solution...
<cff> lordievader: indeed
<lordievader> cff: Go to http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-computer/ select 12.04 multi arch and install the deb.
 * Mamarok installs the hunspell ones as well, maybe that helps
<Mamarok> hm, apparently that conflicts with the myspell ones
<cff> lordievader: same problem, unmet dependencies, I think I need to downgrade Qt
<lordievader> Didn't Skype use gtk? (Not sure here, haven't installed it in a while)
<cff> lordievader: http://paste.kde.org/p0rzukaal/z8upgi
<cff> lordievader: no, it uses Qt
<lordievader> I stand corrected.
<lordievader> cff: Now try running "sudo apt-get install -f" again.
<cff> lordievader: http://paste.kde.org/pih16nmtl/6kkby1
<cff> it tries to uninstall skype
<lordievader> cff: That might very well be the skype from the repos. Just for clarity do you have a 64bit install or a 32bit one?
<cff> 64 bit one
<cff>  libxcb1 : Breaks: libxcb1:i386 (!= 1.10-2ubuntu1~xedgers~saucy1) but 1.9.1-3ubuntu1 is to be installed.
<cff> there are still packages left from xedgers
<cff> repository
<lordievader> Ugh xorg edgers... This is one of the reasons I do not recommend using that repo.
<ikonia> it's very very hit and miss
<Mamarok> as said above: there currently iss no working 64bit version for Skype on Linux, use the 32bit one
<Mamarok> is*
<cff> lordievader: right, but ppa-purge doesn't work for it
<ikonia> it should do, but PPA purge is just a script, so it can fail
<ikonia> or hit complications it can't deal with as it basically purges and trys to re-install from main, it can get blocked
<cff> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: xorg-edgers ppa
<cff> I've tried https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ppa-purge/+bug/892886/comments/7
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 892886 in ppa-purge (Ubuntu Precise) "ppa-purge is not multi-arch aware" [High,In progress]
<ikonia> cff: have you disabled the PPA ?
<cff> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> then how do you expect it to get the package list ?
<cff> ikonia: enable it and try again?
<cff> ikonia: the files are still there...
<ikonia> the package list isn't
<ikonia> as that's on the repo
<ikonia> and how will it know the files/dependnecies/etc
<ikonia> the repo needs to be enabled to get the info on the repo
<jdoles> Why does Kubuntu as a separate brand exist?
<ikonia> it works in a different way than ubuntu
<ikonia> controlled by a different group
<jdoles> Do you actually fix Kubuntu specific bugs?
<jdoles> Or rather, KDE bugs.
<ikonia> they do fix bugs specific to kubuntu - but if it's the ubuntu core base that kde is built on then it will get fed into ubuntu to fix
<jdoles> I for example don't like to have to change from KDE4 to something else, only because of memory leaks.
<ikonia> what ?
<jdoles> It is *impossible* to run on 8GB of RAM (without swap) for more than one month.
<jdoles> kded uses a ton of memory (GBs and growing infinitely).
<ikonia> ??? where did that come from, you just asked why kubuntu as a project existed ???
<ikonia> now you've just jumped to a random problem you are having???
<jdoles> ikonia: the jump is not that great.
<ikonia> it's pretty random
<jdoles> Allow me to explain: if one takes true ownership of a project, bugs *are* fixed.
<jdoles> Between 4.8 and 4.12 I have seen some terrible crashes fixed, but this particular problem is years old.
<ikonia> jdoles: is the problem with kubuntu or kde
<jdoles> ikonia: it is on Kubuntu, but likely originates in KDE.
<jdoles> People say it is related to the powermanager,  but I am not even running that service.
<cff> canonical-qt5-edgers ppa is enable but ppa-purge gives Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: canonical-qt5-edgers ppa
<ikonia> cff: is that ppa/host up
<ikonia> jdoles: ok, so you can't expect kubuntu to fix kde over night, they may have logged bugs, but they don't fix/maintain kde
<ikonia> jdoles: maybe try to participate in the project to help understand where the problem is and then you can work with kubuntu, or kde upstream if required to filter the fix down the projects
<cff> yes, http://ppa.launchpad.net/canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper/ubuntu/
<cff> ikonia: update responds
<ikonia> cff: maybe the script is just failing then
<ikonia> cff: as I said, it's a script, it's not perfect.
<cff> or maybe I'm not calling it correctly
<cff> I do this sudo ppa-purge ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/ppa
<ikonia> do you need /ppa on the end ?
<ikonia> I've not got the syntax here
<BluesKaj> cff, why not just remove the ppa from /etc/apt/sources.list.d and muon , then update
<ikonia> BluesKaj: because it won't remove the packages that have already been installed
<ikonia> and if won't update until the conflicts created by the PPA are gone
<cff> strange, as per https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-proper , the ppa is ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper
<BluesKaj> ppa purge takes out the installed packages too? , that's new to me
<rkatichev> бНОПНЯ
<cff> ikonia: I think I found the culprit
<cff> or not
<ikonia> explain
<cff> I've removed the existing qt edgers repo, then I've add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper ; apt-get update ; ppa-purge ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper
<cff> same outcome
<cff> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: canonical-qt5-edgers qt5-proper
<cff> but something is wrong
<cff> I can't see edgers in update
<cff> http://paste.kde.org/p6fkqao77/1wguh4
<cff> I have the repo enabled at /etc/apt/sources.list.d/canonical-qt5-edgers-qt5-proper-saucy.list
<cff> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper/ubuntu saucy main
<cff> Why is the  #node.js channel empty?
<cff> Koversation fail ?
<cff> Whenever I try to install a VirtualBox VM with Kubuntu on  and press install my PC restarts
<cff> whaaat
<dcorbin_> I've had strange thing happen with recent upgrade...When ever I open a pidgin window, I get a pop up 'window' on the top-left side of the screen that appears to be tied to the "devices notifier".  It's blank other than "No devices available" and a separator bar.  The USB icon shows up in the System Tray, and click on it make the window go away.  Very annoying.  Any suggestions for fixing this problem?
<rohan> apachelogger: hey, are you around?
<pietro10> Is there a preferred way to set up Kubuntu as a SMB server? I want to share down to a VM. Thanks.
<lordievader> pietro10: If the VM is on the same machine I'd use NFS.
<pietro10> lordievader: thanks
<pietro10> lordievader: is there a way I can debug to see what is trying to connect to the server
<lordievader> pietro10: Depends largely on the protocol/program you use.
<pietro10> lordievader: NFS using kubuntu as the host and the insturctions on the ubuntu wiki (which is command line)
<lordievader> pietro10: Ah, the nfs server logs to /var/log/syslog IIRC
<pietro10> oh I was connecting wrong
<pietro10> er
<pietro10> specifying import path wrong
<pietro10> now I just need the port that nfs runs on
<lordievader> pietro10: That is quite a problem. NFS doesn't use a static port.
<pietro10> oh
<pietro10> because I'm seeing messages like
<pietro10> Feb 27 15:44:57 pietro-laptop rpc.mountd[4950]: refused mount request from 127.0.0.1 for /home/pietro/src/wingo (/home/pietro/src/wingo): illegal port 55568
<philip> I have just installed 13.10 from a live cd on an old machine.  When asked to reboot it hangs on the Kubuntu splash screen.  Any hints?
<pietro10> (port number changes each time)
<lordievader> pietro10: Exactly dynamic ports.
<lordievader> pietro10: Have you made a /etc/exports and given the client access?
<pietro10> yes
<pietro10> cmd: /home/pietro/src/wingo	127.0.0.1(rw,sync,no_root_squash)
<lordievader> pietro10: And restarted the nfs daemon after you made the change?
<pietro10> I think (made a few other IP test changes, don't rmeember which I restarted)
<pietro10> let me try again
<pietro10> yep
<pietro10> still no go
<gomiboy> pietro10: you have to add "insecure" to /etc/exports options and then run exportfs -r
<pietro10> ok
<pietro10> awesome, thanks both of you
<philip> I have just installed 13.10 from a live cd on an old machine.  When asked to reboot it hangs on the Kubuntu splash screen.  Any hints?
<falsobuio> hello to all. there are 2 folders in my home directory that i cannot open them or even when i hover over them pc lags. i tried to open the folder via terminal. then the terminal stuck for a while and saw some irrelevant rows appearing. then i made an sudo rm -r -f /path
<falsobuio> but  terminal is processing and not responding still plus that pc lags from time to time.
<ustanak> Hi, I am running Kubuntu on an HD display(Full 1080p). Things look small, and webpages in firefox I have to enlarge them with "CTRL +". In windows there is in option to make everything look bigger, which fixes Icons, Fonts, Webpages and everything. Is there some similar Option for KDE/Kubuntu So I don't have to fix everything seperately each time?
<soee> increase fonts
<soee> or chande fonts DPI
<ustanak> As I said, It's not only about the fonts. It's about the Icons, Webpages,Fonts, Panel, Everything looks smaller.
<esc> hi, i need a plasmoid for showing os updates
<esc> i think there was something on kubuntu by default some versions ago
<esc> but now there isn't
<esc> so my GF doesn't install updates
<esc> ideally, I would want something that is compatible with muon, which seems to be the kubuntu default package manager
<esc> um, hello?
#kubuntu 2014-02-28
<pietro10> ok new NFS share problem: I go to mkdir in the share, which is marked rw, but I get permission denied
<pietro10> /var/log/syslog doesn't say anything - is there anywhere else I can find out what happened
<pietro10> oh
<pietro10> uid mismatch, apparently
<pietro10> I'm 1000 on the host, 501 as the guest (Mac OS X) - is there an easy or safe way to fix it?
<francois__> french
<zoorey> Hello
<zoorey> Kubuntu power off automatically
<zoorey> while using the computer
<zoorey> What can I do to solve this?
<rannonga> h
<valorie> zoo
<valorie> oops
<valorie> but why do people ask questions then leave before getting an answer!
<TheFakeazneD525> mejiks
<claycorn> hello
<rcw2> dragon player can play dvds but not vlc.  any suggestions?
<valorie> rcw2: you need libdvd ... something
<valorie> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<valorie> libdvdcss
<valorie> oh, kubuntu-restricted-extras might contain that
<valorie> yup
<rww> the libdvdcss package itself isn't in the repositories. it includes libdvdread4, though
<valorie> I remember a debate about hosting that file
<valorie> I think it is hosted by the vlc folks
<rww> mhm
<Kingdroid> ayo, anyone around to help a noob who kinda fucked up trying to install kubuntu?
<valorie> Kingdroid: so kubuntu-desktop didn't work?
<valorie> oh, and language....
<Kingdroid> sorry
<Kingdroid> nope
<Kingdroid> it jsut told me kubuntu was up to dat
<Kingdroid> date*
<valorie> hmmm
<Kingdroid> i triedsudo mv /etc/x11/xorg.conf /etc/x11/xorg.conf.old
<Kingdroid> cuz a friiend suggested it
<Kingdroid> but that just flat out didnt work
<Kingdroid> i tried to boot in recovery mode
<Kingdroid> and then go tom failsafex
<valorie> so did you try burning a kub. ISO and check out the live session?
<Kingdroid> but, after i chose it my screen went blank
<Kingdroid> no, that was my next option, tbh
<Kingdroid> but i wnated to have one last go
<valorie> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window system is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart X, type 'sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm' on an ubuntu system. replace with kdm on Kubuntu. To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . Also see !xorgconf
<Kingdroid> before just redoing the whole deal
<valorie> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<valorie> there are some links to start with, at least
<Kingdroid> ty ill look into them
<Kingdroid> do you think its because i have dual monitors maybe?
<valorie> kscreen usually handles that no problemo
<valorie> Kingdroid: I don't recall -- are you doing 13.10?
<valorie> or trying to do LTS
<Kingdroid> ye
<Kingdroid> wait
<Kingdroid> no
<Kingdroid> i installed 12.04 from usb originally
<Kingdroid> so ye lts
<valorie> :(
<Kingdroid> is that bad? :(
<valorie> in general, that's great for businesses, and non-tech people who never want to update
<Kingdroid> oh
<valorie> for everyone else, up-to-date is the best
<Kingdroid> im just gonna redo the whole thing
<valorie> I mean, we're in beta for the next LTS right now
<valorie> if you want kubuntu, just burn the iso for kubuntu
<Kingdroid> ye
<valorie> and don't mess with ubuntu + KDE
<Kingdroid> tbh, im getting kubuntu because my friend who knows this stuff pretty well suggested it
<Kingdroid> so, if i do the kubuntu onto a USB it will overwrite my current install
<Kingdroid> or do i need to uninstall
<valorie> yes, you can only put one ISO per thumb drive
<valorie> well, you can only *burn* one
<valorie> the install is on your hard drive, and you can over-write, or install in the free space
<valorie> whatever you desire
<Kingdroid> cool
<valorie> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Kingdroid> just wanted to make sure i didnt have to uninstall the current ubuntu on my hdd
<Kingdroid> or if i could jsut overwrite with kubuntu
<valorie> oh, you don't want to mount it
<valorie> sorry
<valorie> wrong factoid
<Kingdroid> its fine, im on widnows 7 atm
<Kingdroid> so im just using a tool for it
<Kingdroid> same tool i used for the ubuntu install
<valorie> ok, but I've never known windows to do a good burn
<valorie> please do the md5 verification
<valorie> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<valorie> second link
<Kingdroid> kk
<Kingdroid> what will this do?
<valorie> what will what do?
<valorie> checking the md5sum?
<Kingdroid> yes
<valorie> it verifies that what you downloaded is a complete, accurate file
<valorie> it is annoying to take the time to burn an ISO and then have it not work
<Kingdroid> oh ok
<Kingdroid> how do i change where the prompt location is
<Kingdroid> for example it needs to be in docs and setting
<Kingdroid> but  mine is in users\user
<valorie> gosh, I have no clue
<valorie> I haven't used windows for a decade
<lordievader> Kingdroid: cd works in Powershell and, I think, in cmd.
<Kingdroid> lol
<Kingdroid> ok
<Kingdroid> im in the command prompt but it said it cant find the specified path
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ronnoc> wonder what could be done with this team: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-users
<ronnoc> it's owned by the kubuntu council - but I wonder why it was even made?
<cornel_> hey! how does one get the channel list in irc?
<lordievader> cornel_: Try alis.
<lordievader> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<lordievader> ronnoc: I suppose this is better asked in #kubuntu-devel
<ronnoc> hi lordievader. probably no one there knows, either lol
<lordievader> ronnoc: Hmm, odd.
<ronnoc> I can't think of any good reason for it to exist actually. except maybe for advocacy.
<Tecnica> I installed Kubunto 13.10 did a restart now it's stuck at a dos like screen asking me to login which I did and now I am at a $ prompt whats going on?
<Tecnica> How come it doesn't go directly into kde?
<Tecnica> Anybody?
<catopett> I love kubuntu
<catopett> Can someone tell me something?
<catopett> Why does KUBUNTU have more support for hardware then gnome has?
<BluesKaj> catopett, which HW?
<pfoo> catopett: more ?!
<catopett> I tryed all KUBUNTU, both with either GNOME and KDE, with KDE i get wi-fi working, not with GNOME
<catopett> With GNOME i cannot find wi-fi hardware
<catopett> Neither soundcard
<catopett> With KDE all work good
<pfoo> hardware support is kernel related, you should not have any more *hardware* issue with kde or gnome under (k)ubuntu
<catopett> Still it happens this way, i do not know why
<pfoo> how did you setup gnome ?
<catopett> I did not set up GNOME i just installed UBUNTU with GNOME right on , the same with KDE
<daniel__> hi
<daniel__> I have problem with KDE when desctop effect are turn on all windows are black inside
<daniel__> can anyone help?
<daniel__> please
<daniel___> so I did upgrade mesa from ppa and now is working fine
<krise> can anybody sugsest me app so i can control my computer touchpad with my android phone
<jairovelez> tengo Kubuntu 13.10 y deseo instalar el escritorio movistar para conectarme a Internet por medio de un modem Huawei, cómo hago? he  intentado configurando en preferencias de Network Manager, pero el resultado es que no reconoce ni siquiera el dispositivo como un modem sino como una unidad  de cd
<rohan> KDE crashes tell me to contact kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com with the backtrace, but i can't post to that list
<valorie> ronnoc: perhaps at one time we thought of using a launchpad list instead of a ubuntu list
<valorie> it could be used for surveys and the like....
<valorie> rohan: why can't you post to that list?
<rohan> valorie: i got an automated email saying that the list does not allow public potts
<rohan> posts
<rohan> apachelogger: You are not allowed to post to this mailing list, and your message has
<rohan> been automatically rejected.  If you think that your messages are
<rohan> being rejected in error, contact the mailing list owner at
<rohan> kubuntu-devel-owner@lists.ubuntu.com.
<rohan> that's all the email said
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> then you could subscribe.... if you are going to test and so forth, that's a good thing
<valorie> not a high-volume list
<rohan> valorie: good idea, thanks
<rohan> valorie: hm, it does have quite a few emails
#kubuntu 2014-03-01
<valorie> yes, we're approaching an LTS
<valorie> so the emphasis is on quality, polish, reliability
<rohan> awesome :)
<valorie> rohan: more help is always welcome
<rohan> valorie: i joined, hope i'm able to help!
<rohan> by testing, if nothing else
<valorie> rohan: testing is a HUGE help
<valorie> we like to get stuff packaged, tested, and public as quickly as possible
<valorie> more testers make that possible
<rohan> valorie: sounds great :)
<soops> Am I able to do an upgrade using a bootable USB? (If I also have an internet connection at the same time)
<soops> Upgrade guides say that booting from DVD will give you the option to upgrade if you have an internet connection, but I could not see this when I tried booting from a USB stick
<satishk> i am not able to run VMplayer on kubuntu 14.04
<satishk> can anyone help me?
<David1977_> Hello everybody...is someone in here related with openelec?
<BluesKaj> 'Good early Morning to all'
<soee> early ? :)
<BluesKaj> 6AM here , soee
<BluesKaj> early wake up
<zuppuz> hello, i need to find out the times of the last few times the computer was turned off and on..... is this info logged somewhere?
<BluesKaj> zuppuz, /var/log/syslog
<zuppuz> thank you
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj> Good Morning lordievader , what's up ?
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj, I'm doing good. How about you?
<cornel_> hey, does anyone know how to get the tar file of a package installed on my system via system manager?
<BluesKaj> fine thanks, lordievader
<BluesKaj> cornel_, what are trying to do, there's no "system manager" as such you can untar/extract the file then run it's contents according to the readme file which extracts by default into your /home/user in Dolphin
<cornel_> BluesKaj: sorry i meant package manager. I need to version freeze the packages im using
<lordievader> cornel_: Muon is capable of pinning package versions.
<cornel_> thanks!
<lordievader> Don't ask me how though...
<C|aymore> Hi folks. Just upgraded to 14.04 beta and have no sound. Removed ~/.pulse and ~/.config/pulse* and rebooted but that didnt help. Any ideas?
<cornel_> lordievader: how?
<lordievader> C|aymore: Support for Trusty is in #ubuntu+1
<lordievader> cornel_: How to pin software in Muon.
<C|aymore> ah, cheers lordievader
<zuppuz> BluesKaj: what about the times a user session was opened and closed? are those logged also? (i mean login and logout of a user account)
<zuppuz> maybe it's the same file? not sure how to tell though....
<BluesKaj> zuppuz, neither do I
<zuppuz> ok
<mxu> how to change resolution in kubuntu?
<mxu> found it nvm
<grex25> Hi! How do i make kmenu look like on the right side?
<grex25> http://postimg.org/image/expsj6cxv/
<grex25> I found no option at the kmenu settings
<grex25> (to show app name under general name)
<grex25> ?
<paulo> Hello guys
<paulo> Whassap?
<grex25> hi
<paulo> Hello man what's new?
<grex25> Just joined the channel paulo
<Engel> hello, I would like to run this command: "sudo systemctl enable my_service" but my terminal writes that "systemctl not found"
<Engel> could you explain me why ?
<Jeruvy> you should be using service, not RH commands :)
<Engel> thxs Jeruvy
<Engel> how can I do to start a service when my session starts
<Jeruvy> Engel cheers, good luck
<dasloco> Hello everyone
<dasloco> can someone help me with a question
<melray> Hi everyone...I just saw a notification pop up that a new version of kubuntu is available. Does this require downloading a new iso? I checked muon update manager but it doesn't show anything
<Engel> Hello melray, if you want upgrade your dist, open a terminal and insert into it: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
#kubuntu 2014-03-02
<C|aymore> Hi, installed 14.04 beta1 and there is no sound. Is this a known issue?
<DarthFrog> C|aymore:  Ask in #ubuntu+1
<ronnoc> valorie or anyone else: What do you guys think of us setting something like this up for Kubuntu? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/CommunicationsTeam
<ronnoc> here's their last report for reference: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/CommunicationsTeam/February2014
<ronnoc> maybe a promo / communications team would be a good idea
<ronnoc> if we think it is, I'd be interested in helping form it.
<ronnoc> Riddell: ^
<ronnoc> Would like your opinion as well :)
<beyondcr> hello I somehow uncheck the show settings menu in muon discover dose anyone know how to get the settings menu back?
<beyondcr> its been driving me nuts trying to find the option to turn it back on
<valorie> ronnoc: we definately need someone to coordinate our social media stuff
<valorie> aaron has some of it going, but someone stepping up and taking charge would be great
<safridzal> hi all, I try to install mintbackup on Kubuntu system, (add linuxmint repo, add keyring, install mintbackup) but it cannot run.. any suggestion?
<ronnoc> valorie: Would also like to get a page similar that one listed above on the kubuntu wiki to provide some framework
<ronnoc> and tracking mechanisms. I'll write something up and send to ML in the next day or so.
<valorie> \o/
<ronnoc> and also help with recruiting. having this type of activity could also help enliven the wiki as well :)
<valorie> sure
<ronnoc> which, btw, i can not log into
<valorie> I recently reviewed about 2000 "kubuntu" pages
<ronnoc> @_@ ouch
<valorie> some are junk, lots are historical
<valorie> eh
<valorie> just while i was watching tv
<valorie> I didn't open the historical stuff
<ronnoc> yea I noticed many are outdated...
<valorie> moinmoin is so bad, though
<valorie> which is why we decided to develop the user docs on the KDE userbase wiki
<ronnoc> I've heard. That's a great idea. And, TBH, less confusing to new users.
<ronnoc> but I understand it will help our docs ppl a lot, correct?
<valorie> well, the final docs are on kubuntu.org
<ronnoc> ahh ok so make on kde.org and move to kubuntu.org. I missed that part.
<valorie> yes, it would be nice to announce stuff on our social networks -- including calls for help on the docs, but also testing
<ronnoc> exactly
<valorie> so be sure to talk to ahoneybun, and jussi, and I'm not sure all who has the keys to our social media stuff
<ronnoc> I was on KDE promo for a while and did their social media plus I do it all the time for my RL job and also my own kde-related social media outlets
<valorie> NICE
<ronnoc> so I use hootsuite to broadcast to everything - twitter, G+, facebook, etc etc
<ronnoc> the reporting is uber great :)
<ronnoc> though it's not open source, it IS free...
<ronnoc> I'll send out an email to them and copy you tomorrow when I wake up or thereabouts, and copy you as well, before I take it to the ML
<valorie> sounds good, ronnoc
<valorie> thanks for stepping up
<ronnoc> I'm no coder but I know marketing and this has been a void in Ku for a while now. Gotta look professional and always be engaging ppl :)
<ronnoc> looking forward to it.
<valorie> I agree
<valorie> we know we need it, but none of us has had the time
<ronnoc> i can definitely help there
<ronnoc> going to bed now but will be in touch
<valorie> sleep well, and sweet dreams ronnoc
<ronnoc> safridzal: You would have to ask Linux Mint - I'm sure there's likely a dependency issue somewhere
<ronnoc> valorie: you too
<safridzal> ronnoc: i've ask there. but seems like i got rejected haha... well, kind of cross distro question..
<safridzal> ronnoc: do you know any alternative to list installed software so i can reinstall it on another system?
<ronnoc> safridzal: might be easier to download the source code from linux mint and trying to compile on kubuntu
<ronnoc> shouldn't be too hard
<ronnoc> you could also asl in the kubuntu forums
 * ronnoc zzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZ
<safridzal> ronnoc: i get it done
<safridzal> no need to use mint backup
<safridzal> i use dpkg --get-selections to list all installed package
<tosshs> good morning
<tosshs> i have a nouveau issue for discussion
<tosshs> if someone is bored I can share it with
<Xtino> bonjour a tous!
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Nick__> I am having trouble with kubuntu 13.10, after the login screen the display goes black but has the mouse pointer on it. how do i fix this?
<BluesKaj> Nick__, try ctl+alt+F1-F6 , to get to a virtual console/tty
<mixae> is it possible to increase volume beyond the max? i got 153% in pavucontrol but that's it
<fabio123> hi there
<robo> test
<Blacki> Hi. I have a problem with my wacom tablet under kde. Everytime i turn on the tablet i get an lowpower message for my laptop akku. It Say's Power is below 10% or power is 0% system will be suspended. But the real Power of my Akku ist 95%
<Blacki> If i dont turn on the Tablet everything works fine.
<Blacki> someone has an idea whats going wrong here?
<plankton> Does Kubuntu when run in live cd have Kturtle (in kde-edu) default?
<mdik> hi. does anyone have a coarse idea if beta2 will be out in rather days or weeks?
<mdik> because it looks as if many of the already known issues apply to me and i'd rather wait till they are fixed
<Blacki> it seem to happen only when i connect over Wacom Wireless Receiver and only under KDE. in Gnome or over USB Cable everything works fine
<BluesKaj> mdik, Mar 27th Final beta, any other questions should be asked in #ubuntu+1
<Blacki> oh... foud out some more strange behaviour. if i connect the tablet over cable, then plug in the wireless Recevier and the unplug the usb also everything works fine over wireless :)
<Blacki> but if i turn off/on the tablett after that the system throws the two mesages, 1. power below 0% and 2. Tablet conected...
<Caucas> privet !!!
<TheFakeazneD525> ._.
<creck> hi al!!
<Caucas> hi
<creck> Hi to living people!)
<Caucas> creck: pohodu tut tol'ko russkie jivie :D
<Caucas> creck: me and you
<creck> we is living every time!)
<Caucas> aga aga )
<Caucas> belarus ?
<creck> no. I am russian
<creck> and you?
<novakitty_> I think I have a rogue address/host stuck in my samba wins server...I'm pulling my hair out trying to get a host on my network to resolve properly.  I've been going around rebooting everythign several times and restarting samba, and making sure the hosts file isn't the problem.  nmblookup query to multicast/broadcast returns the correct IP but I think the WINS server is reporting the wrong one.
<novakitty_> It's liek a little gremlin that won't go away
<beta[ertes> the beta installer is really taking its time
<beta[ertes> its kinda not moving after i pressed install now
<beta[ertes> oh god im an idiot
<beta[ertes> works now, no worreis
<beta[ertes> eat icecream and be happy
#kubuntu 2015-02-23
<valorie> 15.04 will be released in April
<valorie> not sure of the date
<Coldfusionstorm> i was wondering
<Coldfusionstorm> can i get a quicklauncher on the taskbar
<Coldfusionstorm> that i can add icons to
<Coldfusionstorm> and no automatically get it from favorites
<vertago1> KGraphviewer seems to be completely broken
<vertago1> Anyone here have experience with KPluginLoader?
<soee> good morning
<Coldfusionstorm> Morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<drawkward> when i try to send a patch to the kde review board, i get the specified diff file could not be parsed.
<drawkward> how do i solve this?
<JunkHunk> hello did anybody install bauble on kubuntu 14.04?
<JunkHunk> I can't connect to the default database if any...
<JunkHunk> when installing the meta-package science-biology It asked me for a username and a password and an ip for the mysql database but I dont know whether I set it well or not...how could I check those settings?
<lordievader> JunkHunk: Start the thing up I guess. If it really needs a db it will complain ;)
<JunkHunk> lordievader,  it does complain... but I dont understand do you want to see it?
<lordievader> JunkHunk: Please pastebin it.
<lordievader> !paste | JunkHunk
<ubottu> JunkHunk: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<JunkHunk> lordievader,  I have a mysql in the system...but with root password and bauble didnt ask for it
<JunkHunk> I checked for the database in phpmyadmin and it is not there
<JunkHunk> yep pasting...
<JunkHunk> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=84448
<JunkHunk> lordievader, I dont really know whether I set wrong db values at installation or...if there is a default db at all
<JunkHunk> the point is the db name was suggested I didnt enter that
<JunkHunk> BioMaj
<JunkHunk> hmmm apparently there is a debian db called like that: https://wiki.debian.org/BioMaj
<JunkHunk> and It might be on my system yet but I dont know where
<JunkHunk> nor how to connect to it
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<lordievader> JunkHunk: Can you run it from the konsole? This really doesn't tell me anything.
<JunkHunk> lordievader,  http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=84450
<JunkHunk> lordievader,  it seems it uses postgresql
<lordievader> JunkHunk: Install the module ;)
<JunkHunk> the psycopg2 module is a postgresql
<JunkHunk> I have no postgre
<lordievader> Since in the settings it says mysql, I guess it has support for multiple backends.
<JunkHunk> hmmm no package with that name...
<JunkHunk> how to install mysql modules?0
<JunkHunk> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11583714/install-psycopg2-on-ubuntu
<JunkHunk> okay
<JunkHunk> no error in the console now but...
<lordievader> JunkHunk: If it ain't in the repo: pip.
<JunkHunk> still the same operationalerror 1045 thing
<JunkHunk> pip?
<lordievader> JunkHunk: Python package manager. MySQL error 1045 is Access denied.
<lordievader> Reconfigure that program I'd say.
<JunkHunk> If only I knew how...I configured it while installing a metapackage called science-biology
<lordievader> JunkHunk: sudo dpkg-reconfigure science-biology?
<JunkHunk> okay thanks
<JunkHunk> no
<JunkHunk> nothing happens
<lordievader> JunkHunk: Then find out the dependencies of the meta package ;)
<JunkHunk> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/misc/science-biology
<JunkHunk> science-config?
<lordievader> JunkHunk: sudo dpkg-reconfigure bauble
<JunkHunk> nothing
<JunkHunk> sudo dpkg-reconfigure science-config?
<lordievader> JunkHunk: Was it dpkg asking for the config or that application?
<JunkHunk> lordievader,  I was asked to choose user with access to science and to biology and then It said there was a database I needed to set user and password for
<JunkHunk> the password name was BioMaj and I choose a random user and password...that was all
<JunkHunk> oh wait
<BluesKaj> suddenly audio, both alsa and pulse are broken in 14.10 , I can see the pulseaudio error and there's a problem with loading due to this error, "update-rc.d: warning: stop runlevel arguments (1) do not match pulseaudio Default-Stop values (0 1 6) " , but why alsa doesn't work at all makes no sense to me, and /ver/log/syslog shows no alsa errors at all.
<JunkHunk> it could be that...
<JunkHunk> I need to use the user with access to my databases for this new database...and then access would be granted...
<JunkHunk> I need to run config again
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Pulse depends on ALSA. Broken ALSA => broken PA.
<lordievader> BluesKaj: What do you get when you force ALSA to reload?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, yes but alsa usually works by itself and there no errors regarding alsa
<lordievader> JunkHunk: I have no knowledge of those programs, and thus I have no idea on how to get that config screen back.
<JunkHunk> I ll find the way
<JunkHunk> thanks for your support
<CyberShadow> Hello. Could someone with a kubuntuforums.net account please create a thread there and post a link to this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1424379
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1424379 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Access forbidden to Kubuntu forums" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> CyberShadow: thanks for reporting that btw
<shadeslayer> I'll try and find someone who can deal with it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
<CyberShadow> Thank you :)
<shadeslayer> CyberShadow: sorry about this btw, can you access it via a proxy or something
<shadeslayer> I'm not entirely sure who to ping about access on IRC tbh
<CyberShadow> I tried to access it via my server, but I got a similar message. I think the protection software's goal is to block proxies, so I don't have much hope in that working.
<shadeslayer> hm :/
<OerHeks> CyberShadow, if i understand correct, your domain is hijacked by eclecticdjs.com ?
<CyberShadow> No
<CyberShadow> As I understand, eclecticdjs.com is listed as the "credit" for the block list
<CyberShadow> But by now that organization's domain expired and was picked up by squatters
<Renesac> hello, I`m installing kubuntu on a EFI system, and I wonder what I should set for the "device for boot loader instalation"
<Renesac> by default it comes with /dev/sda, but the EFI partition is /dev/sda2
<Renesac> which one should I use
<Renesac> ?
<__shaun__> hi guys im trying to use my lg cellphone through my usb in kvm, but im getting the message libusb_error
<__shaun__> not found, how do i resolve this
<Riddell> Renesac: /dev/sda
<Renesac> Riddell:  will it keep dual boot with windows?
<Riddell> Renesac: yes it should detect both and let you choose which on boot
<Renesac> right, where will it install grub to
<Renesac> ?
<Renesac> the efi partition, or the /boot one?
<Renesac> my efi partition has only 100mb, I hope this isn`t a problem
<mokush> hey guys. any idea if we'll get a kf5 dolphin any time soon? I'm having some issues with using dolphin4 and kate5
<CrabFishes> Hi, I'm having an issue with audio devices and have some questions
<BluesKaj> mokush, don't mix plasmas on the same desktop,if you dolphin 5 then kate is most like 5 as well
<mokush> BluesKaj: that's just how it is in 15.04 right now. dolphin4 with kate5
<genii> !vivid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<Renesac> kubuntu totally frozen while "detecting file systems" on install
<Renesac> after about 5 minutes it started responding again
<Renesac> is this a known bug
<Renesac> ?
<dgm816> Renesac, are you doing a install inside a VM?
<Renesac> nope, on bare metal
<Renesac> not even the num lock light responded
<dgm816> uefi boot or bios?
<Renesac> uefi boot
<Renesac> I chose to manually partition using the installer
<dgm816> i'm not certain that it has been reported..
<Renesac> clicked to continue, it showed the timezone selection screen and then frozen
<dgm816> you might try a few searches on the bug tracker
<Renesac> there are forum posts with this issue since 2008 it seems
<Renesac> dgm816: aparently there is no bug report entry with "detecting file systems"
<Renesac> but many forum posts
<Renesac> by the way, I checked the integrity of my usb stick and then booted into the live season on kubuntu
<Renesac> so it isn't a corrupted image (and it is running fine now)
<Renesac> rebooting, bye
<muromec> vsem dobrij vecer
<muromec> =)
<m_tadeu> hi....my akonadi server does not start...here's the logs http://pastebin.com/cUeABMGW
<lordievader> m_tadeu: Can't read from messagefile '/usr/share/mysql/english/errmsg.sys' Does that file exist?
<m_tadeu> yup...with the following permissions -rw-r--r--
<ralgozino> Hello there! I'm running Kubuntu Plasma 5 Tech Preview, but I'm frozen in Plasma 5.1.1 even tough I updated to the latest packages. Does anybody know if updating the Tech Previeww is supported/right path to follow? Or should I download and install the new version?
<lordievader> ralgozino: Err, half I think. In April Vivid (15.04) is released, that will have Plasma5 as the default desktop.
<lordievader> m_tadeu: Hmm, I'm afraid my akonadi knowledge is rather limited. You could try #kde.
<ralgozino> lordievader: Ok, I think I'll wait until April and then reinstall. Thanks!
<lordievader> ralgozino: ;)
<m_tadeu> lordievader: thanx
<bennypr0fane> Hello, something's wrong with my Ksysguard - it's not showing grpahs for network traffic and cpu  load anymore:  http://imgur.com/OAW4ZfA
#kubuntu 2015-02-24
<darthanubis> can't find where to put amarok scipts
<darthanubis> scripts
<The> Hallo zusammen
<snwr34p3r> ok i need help setting up 4 screens, my hdmi screen won't display, if i set mirrored mode all 4 screens work, xrandr sees all 4 screens i can change setting thru xrandr and see like resolution changes etc, i have 2 seperat gpus, i can get 3 screens working no problem with vga, dvi, vga the hdmi seems to crash the display manager
<TheRinger> hey is the option to download plasma widgets from the desktop not enabled yet ? I'm getting a Network error (203)
<TheRinger> Also, how the heck do i access preferences for the konsole on 15.04
<TheRinger> I liked being able to scroll my mouse while holding control to increase the font size
<Coldfusionstorm> hi everybodu
<Coldfusionstorm> *Everybody
<Coldfusionstorm> i isntalled KDE on top of Ubuntu
<Coldfusionstorm> and im stuck with the Ubuntu Login Manager
<Coldfusionstorm> how would i go about changeing this?
<jussi> Coldfusionstorm: system settings, startup and shutdown, login screen I think is the correct place
<Coldfusionstorm> that dosn't work
<jussi> Coldfusionstorm: ahh, you could then try from the command line, sudo dpkg --reconfigure lightdm
<jussi> err wait
<jussi> Coldfusionstorm:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<Coldfusionstorm> that command vies me not output
<Coldfusionstorm> and i think i already tried it ealier
<jussi> Coldfusionstorm: sudo dpkg-reconfigure sddm
<Coldfusionstorm> dpkg-query: package 'sddm' is not installed and no information is available
<jussi> ahh, how did you install your kubuntu? with the kubuntu desktop package?
<Coldfusionstorm> i don't quite remember that is some time ago
<Coldfusionstorm> vyt ueah
<Coldfusionstorm> But yeah i think
<Coldfusionstorm> i did not use a CD,USB, device
<jussi> maybe try reinstall it to ensure you have all the dependencies
<Coldfusionstorm> hmm
<Coldfusionstorm> just the login imanager or the entire Kubuntu package?
<jussi> the entire kubuntu (it wont reinstall everything, just the meta package and any missing deps)
<jussi> sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<jussi> Coldfusionstorm: did it help at all?
<Coldfusionstorm> 2 sec
<Coldfusionstorm> let me restart
<Coldfusionstorm> hm
<Coldfusionstorm> did not seem to work
<Coldfusionstorm> i think il try downloading the Plasma 5 release and do a full install
<jussi> ok, and if you reconfigure lightdm now?
<Coldfusionstorm> from a Kubuntu
<Coldfusionstorm> 750JW:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<Coldfusionstorm> Still no output
<jussi> yes, although you may want to also install the sddm package, as kubuntu now uses sddm
<Coldfusionstorm> if i download a bootable Plsama 5 disk
<Coldfusionstorm> i assume everything is configed correct from the get go right?
<jussi> I beleive so :)
<jussi> If you reinstall from that disk
<Coldfusionstorm> eh
<Coldfusionstorm> i looked at the bug list
<Coldfusionstorm> i think im better off waiting for next release
<Coldfusionstorm> and then do a full install there
<Coldfusionstorm> to get rid of Old Ubuntu deps
<jussi> yeah, likely
<Coldfusionstorm> Thanks for the Help Jussi :)
<jussi> Coldfusionstorm: youäre welcome  :)
<Coldfusionstorm> im crying inside
<Coldfusionstorm> so a application
<Coldfusionstorm> fails to boot properly
<Coldfusionstorm> and the only way to get to desktop is to reboot
<Coldfusionstorm> because LigthDM ( i guess) just does not work
<Coldfusionstorm> At least in windows the driver can restart
<Coldfusionstorm> im not sure if it's X or Lightdm i hate there
<Coldfusionstorm> it's proprely X
<valorie> what kubuntu version, Coldfusionstorm?
<Coldfusionstorm> 14.10
<valorie> ah
<valorie> it caused me problems too, so I switched to SDDM
<Coldfusionstorm> im switching right now then
<Coldfusionstorm> because everytime a graphic app hicksup a little
<Coldfusionstorm> ligthdm goes sdrfgkjdthsgkdjsg
<valorie> I had to purge lightdm as well
<valorie> evidently it doesn't play nice with others
<Coldfusionstorm> how did you do it?
<Coldfusionstorm> command line only
<Coldfusionstorm> or Ubuntu software center
<valorie> I did commandline, as I recall
<valorie> oddly enough, I had to remove KDM as well
<valorie> although afaik it was never installed
<Coldfusionstorm> strange
<valorie> bizarre, even
<valorie> but things worked fine once SDDM was alone
<Coldfusionstorm> using apt-get isntall SDDM
<Coldfusionstorm> did not get me anywhere
<valorie> `sudo apt install sddm` didn't work?
<Coldfusionstorm> nope
<valorie> what was the output?
<Coldfusionstorm> http://pastebin.com/3ZedPs31
<valorie> uh
<valorie> please do `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade`
<Coldfusionstorm> just did
<Coldfusionstorm> same result
<Coldfusionstorm> not availlable
<Coldfusionstorm> but is refered byt another package
<valorie> ok, sudo apt install -f
<valorie> did upgrade, or do a fresh install?
<Coldfusionstorm> sudo apt install -f
<Coldfusionstorm> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<valorie> oh good lord
<valorie> upgrade, or a fresh install?
<Coldfusionstorm> upgrade
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> and this is not plasma 5, correct?
<valorie> just vanilla 14.10
<Coldfusionstorm> well, i did start on a plasma 5 guide once
<Coldfusionstorm> but it just updated to 14.10
<Coldfusionstorm> and i just ditched it there
<valorie> hmmm
<Coldfusionstorm> it did not seem it actually intalled any 5.0 stuff
<Coldfusionstorm> when it updated to 14.10
<valorie> so do you have plasma-next ppa?
<Coldfusionstorm> Under "other softwares" in Software sources
<Coldfusionstorm> under muon manager
<valorie> ok
<Coldfusionstorm> only 2 checkboxed are checked
<Coldfusionstorm> and no
<valorie> so the canonical source says:
<valorie> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next
<valorie> sudo apt update
<valorie> sudo apt install kubuntu-plasma5-desktop
<valorie> sudo apt full-upgrade
<valorie> sudo reboot  [save any work first, sorry no elegant way to reboot]
<valorie> https://community.kde.org/Plasma/Packages#Kubuntu
<Coldfusionstorm> ehh
<Coldfusionstorm> no
<Coldfusionstorm> plasma 5 is not referenced
<Coldfusionstorm> and
<Coldfusionstorm> http://imagebin.ca/v/1sj2al6T5c86
<Coldfusionstorm> this is how it looks
<valorie> I"m not sure what to advise
<Coldfusionstorm> alright, well im downloading the 14.4 LTS Kubuntu iso now
<valorie> when I did my upgrade I had already gotten rid of the neon I was using previously, but I figured left-overs from that caused my difficulties
<Coldfusionstorm> hopefully that will make stuff work reliably
<Coldfusionstorm> then was it?
<valorie> I just had to go through the above steps two or three times
<Coldfusionstorm> ah
<Coldfusionstorm> well, il just reinstall
<Coldfusionstorm> this distro started out as ubuntu
<jussi> Coldfusionstorm: quick question, when you tried to install sddm, you did use lower case sddm, not SDDM ?
<valorie> but I have a working install, and it has been working well ever since the opening weekend of release
<Coldfusionstorm> eh
<jussi> [07:52:21] <Coldfusionstorm> using apt-get isntall SDDM
<valorie> hmmm
<jussi> needs to be sudo apt-get install sddm
<Coldfusionstorm> frederick@frederick-G750JW:~$ sudo apt-get install sddm
<Coldfusionstorm> it is
<Coldfusionstorm> still not working
<jussi> ok, good, just checking
<Coldfusionstorm> sure
<valorie> do you have any suggestions, jussi?
<jussi> did you purge lightdm as well, as valorie indicated?
 * valorie is out of ideas
<jussi> sudo apt-get remove --purge lightdm
<Coldfusionstorm> im using lightdm right now
<Coldfusionstorm> would purging not be bad if im running it?
<Coldfusionstorm> i love my new 4g connection
<Coldfusionstorm> Even at 3g speeds (cus im in the contry) i still get 25/mbit down
<smrtgyzz> looking for kubuntu nvidia drivers for 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM108M [GeForce 840M] (rev a2)
<hateball> smrtgyzz: Are there none in Driver Manager?
<smrtgyzz> msg me if you can help
<smrtgyzz> enjoying kubuntu 14.04
<_shaun_> how do i attach my usb devices to my kvm virtual machine? there aren't any examples for spice or for tcp
<Coldfusionstorm> sigh
<Coldfusionstorm> i think i might have installed over on my Data partition
<Coldfusionstorm> The Nix one
<Coldfusionstorm> .,.ø
<Coldfusionstorm> Sigh
<soee> good morning
<Coldfusionstorm> morning
<BernhardS> hey, does anyone know in which package the KF5Plasma dev files are?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<rottingdead> Heya's!!
<BluesKaj> nice nick :)
<rottingdead> Yeah, I get that a lot, lol..
<mparillo> Downloading the 32-bit RC ISO.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/Beta1/Kubuntu is drafted.
<Guest96493> how i change server?
<Guest96493> and nick?
<lordievader> Guest96493: Read the documentation of your client.
<hitmancodename47> моля да ми помогнете
<lordievader> !ru | hitmancodename47
<ubottu> hitmancodename47: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ty812> I have an issue involving the IM services. I get two notifications for every inbound message, and if I click the wrong one, I get a grey telepathy window (and subsequently have to close the account and reopen it to chat)
<Aren> ok, got the ubi-partman exit with error 141
<Aren> curious why this has been allowed to remiain unsolved given that it affects every distro & version
<lordievader> Aren: I've rarely seen that error, if at all. Some special disk setup?
<Aren> really? i found it every where with a quick web search...
<Aren> no, standard install on a hp sleekbook 4 windows 8.1 stable ubuntu, kubuntu, & vivid
<lordievader> Aren: Bug 1302694?
<ubottu> bug 1302694 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubi-partman fails with error code 141 during install (14.04 beta 2)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1302694
<Aren> was listed multiple times under diff bug reports, maybe i should have written them all down
<lordievader> Aren: Please do confirm it for 14.04(?) too.
<Aren> read that link, seems what is happening is permissions / ownership issues unable to wwrite to create logs files etc
<lordievader> Aren: "UnicodeDecodeError: 'utf-8' codec can't decode byte 0xe9 " is not a permission error.
<lordievader> Aren: Add your findings ;)
<Aren> distro installation error prtman crashed exit error code 141, would like to chat with somebody about this to solve
<mparillo> Is anybody dual+ booting. I loaded Kubuntu on a machine with Linux Mint, and GRUB knew all the details about Linux Mint, but listed Kubuntu first as Ubuntu. Is this normal? Yes, I know there is a GRUB editor, but it is mostly curiousity, as I have not installed Ubuntu since Unity.
<lordievader> mparillo: Yes, supposedly it is rather cumbersome to get that to say Kubuntu.
<keithzg> mparillo: Kubuntu being listed as Ubuntu is normal. In many sense they *are* the same distro, after all (just a different primary desktop metapackage, but in theory you could have both ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop installed)
<lordievader> mparillo: Ask sitter.
<keithzg> I thought we did get it saying Kubuntu at one point, though?
<lordievader> keithzg: Yes, but it was too much effort to continue that trend.
<keithzg> lordievader: Ahhh, fair enough
<keithzg> There *are* a lot of interlocking parts to deal with.
 * keithzg is content to just see "Ubuntu" and mentally read "*ubuntu" ;)
<Aren> partman crashed on kubuntu ubuntu & vivid installation on HP sleekbook4 running windows 8, stock machine. Partman crashed with exit coded 141.  Has been reported under multiple bug reports but no definitive resolution has happened
<Aren> would like to get my install straight & work with someone on a better installation script to improve options clarity documetation, any interest? A goog contct?
<mparillo> TY keithzg and lordievader. I commented on that in my Beta 1 RC 1 test report, but I did not want to open a bug until I knew more about it.
<Aren> I can't imagine ubuntu kubuntu or vivid getting to much of a following with all distros replicating the same installation bug being so mishandled & unaddressed everywhere, shame because other than a successful boot taking forever it's pretty solid
<keithzg> Aren: Vivid ain't exactly been released yet.
<Aren> agreed, but the stable version should be
<Aren> tried all the distros to see if this problem existed in all & it does
<keithzg> Aren: Well, I haven't had issues with installing 14.10 on systems personally, so it's not *universal* at least. Do you have a bug report in particular that details the issues as you've experienced them?
<BluesKaj> Aren, I haven't encountered that bug during 15.04 installation , either via iso or network upgrade
<Aren> there have been mulitple bug reports filed with all distros & i believe they have been marked as solved (or not) in error.  Do you want me to go find all the bug reports related to the part man exit 141 error?
<keithzg> Aren: If you want us to help at all, pointing to at least *one* would be useful.
<Aren> I have eproduced it consistently on a stock hp envy sleekbook 4 laptop running standard windows 8 with no virus protectio installed
<Aren> OK, I can do that.  I 'm here to help too
<lordievader> Aren: Wait, you keep explicitly saying Windows 8, do you use Wubi?
<Aren> was trying to understand what was needed.
<Aren> wubi is in the install script for install I guess, but as far as I can tel it should not be called. I don't even care too much about preserving the current windows install
<keithzg> Aren: Naw, Wubi is an install method where you run the installer from within Windows, rather than rebooting into the installer directly.
<Aren> It seems to be a problem with ownership and permissions values because it can't create write to directories and files during install so exits
<Aren> no, running from iso usb during restart or reboot
<keithzg> Okay, are you using UEFI or legacy?
<Aren> legacy
<Aren> booting up, going to boot selection picking usb drive
<mparillo> Aren: Anytime I see Win8, I think https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<mparillo> Whoops: keithzg beat me.
<keithzg> It's possible the installer is having issues then if the drive is using GPT, since if you boot the installer in legacy rather than UEFI it can't actually understand that last time I checked (I could be remembering wrong though).
<keithzg> Aren: So I'd definitely try booting from the install disc as UEFI, see if that allows it to actually manipulate the partitions. I'm not 100% sure that's the issue, but I wouldn't be surprised.
<Aren> thanks i'll check that out now,
<sysop> hi
<whac-a-retro> ikonia: Is it possible for us to discuss things?
<Scunizi> can I batch rename in dolphin and add a sequencing number to the beginning of an existing filename.  File names are all over the board and I don't want to change them.. just prepend a number
<mparillo> Scunizi: Sounds like a fun perl / shell scripting exercise.
<Scunizi> mparillo: my google-fu must be working today.. krename seems to be pretty powerful.
<Scunizi> even offers an "undo" while experimenting.
<mparillo> Wow. I have shot myself with perl before. Undo would have been nice.
<magman> hello all
<bprompt> allo
<keithzg> Yeah, I remember using krename back in the day, quite a useful little utility (although I normally do indeed just do these things with one-liners in bash or such).
<magman> looking for help on NVIDIA drivers for kubuntu
<keithzg> magman: what's your current situation, software and hardware wise?
#kubuntu 2015-02-25
<richard28711> i need help please playing dvds on vlc that i recorded
<richard28711> i need help please playing dvds on vlc that i recorded
<richard28711> i need help please playing dvds on vlc that i recorded
<kaidelong> I get the feeling that Muon is not showing me all the packages actually available
<kaidelong> is there some setting meant to hide "technical" packages that I need to disable?
<richard28711> can anyone c my chat
<kaidelong> (example, apt-cache search gives several hits for libglapi-mesa but muon gives none)
<mparillo> apt deals with packages, but Muon deals with applications. So, for example both can be used to install rekonq, but only apt can directly install kteatime or open-vm-tools.
<richard28711> can anyone help me
<richard28711> i need help please playing dvds on vlc that i recorded
<HighHo> What issue do you have richard2811 when trying to play back?
<richard28711> it returns an error..please hold and i will git it'
<richard28711> could not mount the uvd
<richard28711> it went so quick with the 2 options i could not recall the letters of the mount udf maybe
<HighHo> what is the file size of the recording?
<richard28711> it is several videos on a 4 gig disc
<richard28711> it plays fine on new laptop running windows 8.1
<Fritigern> richard28711: What did you use to record the DVD with?
<HighHo> What were the file encoded in? VLC is fairly awsome but does support all codecs without it being installed
<richard28711> same computer i am using now...it just said could not mount the udf volume
<HighHo> What was the command or program used?
<richard28711> i used windows media player i think
<richard28711> it was too long ago and my memory sucks
<richard28711> what commands should i try like libdvdcss or libdvdcss2 or what
<richard28711> hello HighHo or Fritigern r  u still here
<magman> hello all
<magman> still having problems getting nvidia drivers working on kubuntu
<magman> after KDE will not go back
<HighHo> Might be worth checking you are running the latest version of VLC, WMP is priorioty so hard one if its a .wmv format?
<HighHo> Magman, what card and driver?
<Fritigern> Always fun, these netsplits
<NoOova> How to disable Ctrl+F12 shortut?
<knro>  /msg NickServ identify joel79
<valorie> whoopsie, time to change your password, knro
<knro> valorie: yup
<valorie> this is why I always do that stuff in the server tab
<valorie> embarrassed myself one too many times
<knro> valorie: but there was no space, why the hell did it display it here?
<valorie> I see a space
<valorie> <knro>  /msg
<valorie> instead of <knro> /msg
<knro> valorie: there is no space in what I typed.. I just checked again and for some reason it inserted space
<valorie> depending on your IRC client, you can set it up to do that automatically
<knro> valorie: anyway, yeah anyway I'll do it on the server tab next time
<valorie> because I find it annoying to have to use chanserv
<valorie> or I'm lazy
<soee> good morning
<olorin12> Hey. Has anyone else who has the xorg-edgers ppa enabled, using nvidia drivers, updated to the latest updated kernel available in the normal repos yet? Any trouble?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<marus> hello, i have issue with graphic card on my laptop, can any one help? should i past dmesg output?
<lordievader> marus: What graphics card and driver are you using?
<hateball> marus: And what is the actual issue?
<marus> http://pastie.org/9981014
<marus> issue is with the docking station, and two dell monitors attached to docking station
<lordievader> Could you give more details, are those displays not recognized?
<marus> the resolution is changing every time, and i can't use nvidia driver, only xorg, and rearly i'm don't have knowledge about graphic card in linux
<marus> with nvidia driver the resolution is bad
<lordievader> The resolution is changeing every time? What do you mean?
<marus> with Xorg driver everything seem to be working good
<lordievader> marus: Nouveau you mean?
<marus> lordievader: when i plug my laptop out of the doking station, and dock it again the resolution change automaticly
<marus> i'v connect to dell monitor via displayports to the docking station
<lordievader> The resolution of what disaply and from what resolution to what resolution?
<marus> i thing if i passt the log file, you can figure out the Problem?
<lordievader> No.
<lordievader> I want a clear problem description.
<marus> lordievader: from 1920:1200 to 1024:768
<marus> lordievader: i'm also using only intel driver, nvidia one don't work
<lordievader> marus: I think you need bumbelbee or something to get the dual gpu to work.
<marus> lordievader: also it's a new install of kubuntu 14.10
<lordievader> marus: Could you pastebin the output of 'xrandr' when the display is set to 1024x768?
<marus> here it's http://pastie.org/9981040
<lordievader> marus: What happens when you issue 'xrandr --output DP2 --preferred'?
<marus> lordievader: i don't understand why i have nvidia Graphic card and the system use intel driver for it??
<lordievader> marus: You have two graphic cards in your system.
<marus> xrandr --output DP2 --preferred make the resolution good
<marus> aha okay#
<lordievader> Hmm, so the question is, why doesn't it take the preferred resolution.
<marus> lordievader: yes i have try to redock the laptop and he goes, to the non preffered resolution again
<marus> when i excute xrandr --output DP2 --preferred
<marus> the resolution is great, so i thing you get my Problem now :-)
<lordievader> marus: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=340962
<ubottu> KDE bug 340962 in common "KScreen does not pick preferred screen mode" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<lordievader> marus: Seems to be a bug with kscreen. At least you know a workaround now.
<marus> lordievader: it's not a good one but thanks a lot for your help
<lordievader> marus: You can set the command as a hot-key ;)
<marus> a downgrad to 14.04 doesn't help?
<lordievader> marus: I can't remember if Trusty used Kscreen.\
<lordievader> marus: Please do confirm the bug.
<luc4> Hello! I'm trying to mount a directory using sshfs on two kubuntu systems. For some reason I'm getting "Connection reset by peer". Mounting a Ubuntu dir instead works. Any idea why?
<lordievader> luc4: Usually that is related to authentication.
<luc4> lordievader: Some different setup of kubuntu respect to ubuntu?
<lordievader> luc4: No, such things are the same.
<luc4> lordievader: I was able to mount on ubuntu...
<Tm_T> luc4: think Kubuntu as Ubuntu
<lordievader> luc4: Same system?
<luc4> Tm_T: yes
<lordievader> Or is it a dualboot?
<luc4> lordievader: yes, same mounting system
<lordievader> luc4: Run the sshfs mount command with -v, gives a bunch more info.
<luc4> I installed ubuntu, openssh-server and everything seemed to be working correctly... now I just installed kubuntu but I'm getting this... maybe I installed some other package without noticing...
<luc4> Ah probably found... host key verification changed...
<luc4> Weird because I removed the file...
<lordievader> As I said, authentication ;)
<luc4> lordievader: thanks
<lordievader> luc4: ;)
<whooz> hi !
<whooz> can you give me some help?
<whooz> i'm trying the new 15.04 alpha
<whooz> yesterday plasma was working perfectly,
<hateball> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Vivid Vervet is the codename for Ubuntu 15.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<whooz> ooopss
<whooz> sorry..
<whooz> thanks you..
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<magman> no driver settings in system settings in kbuntu
<BluesKaj> magman, which kubuntu version?
<magman> need to add additional drivers to Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> system settings >driver manager?
<magman> anyone else having problems with NVIDIA drivers for Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> I asked you a question, if you want help we need to know some info. and which nvidia gpu, magman?
<roger__> google
<octavian> hi
<lordievader> o/
<abati> hellow guys
<abati> my pc wont boot kubuntu live cd, but my laptop can boot the live cd
<abati> its realy strange how can i fix this ..
<mparillo> abati: Assuming it is the same live CD, could the desktop be newer? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<abati> the desktop is not realy old, specs are (amd phantom quad core, nvidia 9600 gt, 4gb ddr2)
<abati> deskopt is from 2008
<abati> ??
<donniezazen> Does the LightDM only can set a png as its background?
<donniezazen> and what's a Welcome Image?
<spadaro> ciao
<soee> !it spadaro
<soee> !it
<spadaro> list
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<soee> !warez
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<spadaro> ciao
<Guest34575> ciao
<spadaro> ciao
<spadaro> list
<spadaro> !list
<ubottu> spadaro: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<OerHeks> spadaro, all torrents are here http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<jacobi> Hey guys I've got a laptop where alsa won't recognize internal speakers, detailed here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2266830.  Anyone got any tips on a fix?
<Dtcdarkraven> greetings all, im still having problems installing a theme into Kubuntu im running kde 4.14.2 probably with plasma active to
<Dtcdarkraven> brb
<VolUTFan> has anyone here ever setup a local apt-mirror repository?
<VolUTFan> I have setup the mirror.list file with Trusy and Utopic both 32 and 64 bit architectures, but tying it into apache2 is somewhat confusing, since I have the us.archive.ubuntu.com security.ubuntu.com archive.canonical.com and a few others mirrored to my drive.  The instructions I have found online only address us.archive.ubuntu.com and pointing the simlink in www/html to the ubuntu directory.  The problem I am facing is that I have
<VolUTFan>  4-5 different repos mirrored and they all have ubuntu directories.  Can anyone help on this?
<OerHeks> VolUTFan, best info i have https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors or try #ubuntu-mirrors
<VolUTFan> OerHeks, let me check it out.  Any info at all is appreciated
#kubuntu 2015-02-26
<VolUTFan> OerHeks, I looked.  That wasn't what I was talking about.  That is to create and mirror public channels for public use.  I am talking specifically for LAN use only.
<VolUTFan> thanks anywho
<rodolfojcj> VolUTFan: I don't know about what you are trying to do, but for LAN use I've used either Apt-Cacher NG or Squid Proxy for all the http traffic, even the .deb packages
<rodolfojcj> and with them I've minimized redownloading .deb packages from the Internet
<rodolfojcj> maybe it could de useful for your use case
<darthanubis> after doing a dist-upgrade my synaptic lost its qt look
<darthanubis> I iforget how to get that to look like a native kde app again
<darthanubis> http://i.imgur.com/kaE2d.png
<darthanubis> http://picpaste.com/pics/snapshot1-L75fPmlu.1424917483.png
<darthanubis> unable to change gtk3 look
<darthanubis> using system settings with seemingly all apropriate packages installed
<darthanubis> particularly synaptic
<darthanubis> gtk2 apps like pithos do change though
<fabiano> oriente
<darthanubis> https://askubuntu.com/questions/563861/gtk-apps-not-respecting-kubuntus-oxygen-gtk-theme-when-executed-as-sudo/563868#563868
<valorie> oh my, certainly: "You should never use normal sudo to start graphical applications as Root. You should use gksudo (kdesudo on Kubuntu) to run such programs..."
<valorie> terrible idea to run sudo on an gui
<valorie> any
<darthanubis> https://askubuntu.com/questions/563861/gtk-apps-not-respecting-kubuntus-oxygen-gtk-theme-when-executed-as-sudo/590073#590073
<valorie> darthanubis: did you see my comment above?
<valorie> oh my, certainly: "You should never use normal sudo to start graphical applications as Root. You should use gksudo (kdesudo on Kubuntu) to run such programs..."
<valorie> terrible idea to run sudo on an gui
<valorie> any
<valorie> why were you trying to run it with sudo anyway?
<valorie> systemsettings is run as your user
<valorie> your config files are written into your $HOME
<darthanubis> valorie: none of that applies to me, as I did not suggest running sudo at all
<darthanubis> nor was I trying to run sudo
<darthanubis> The original poster had the same issue I had, and I fixed it.
<valorie> ah, sorry
<valorie> I'm glad you fixed your issue
<lordievader> Good morning.
<martasbncz> ..brej den vespolek
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Felishia> plasma has gone mad what can I do to restart it?
<Felishia> I'm wurking halp!
<Felishia> for some reason only xchat survived
<Felishia> this is a total disaster
<MMAAUU> ciao
<MMAAUU> cccciiiiaaaaaooooooooooooooo
<banpot> Is it OK if I installed kubuntu plasma 5 now and update to the stable release when it's done?
<Walex2> banpot: I don't think that there is any law forbidding that in many countries...
<banpot> Thank God
<banpot> Now for my next question: is it not recommended to go from kde plasma 5 beta to stable without reinstalling?
<lordievader> banpot: Are you talking about Vivid (15.04)?
<banpot> Will Vivid have kde plasma 5? Then yes
<lordievader> banpot: Yes, Vivid will have Plasma5. However it is still a development release and therefore not recommended for users to install.
<banpot> Right, that's what I wanted to know. Thank you very much. Is it possible to update from KDE 14 to Vivid without reinstalling?
<lordievader> Once it is released, sure.
<banpot> U da man. Thanks again!
<lordievader> banpot: No problem ;)
<banpot> :-)
<mosukiton> i have a question
<mosukiton> are there any known issues with amd processors and gpu's?
<lordievader> mosukiton: Like?
<mosukiton> im getting constant screen freezes and USB ports stop working
<lordievader> Hmm, I have a AMD gpu in my laptop, but it never gave me any troubles.
<mosukiton> hmm
<lordievader> mosukiton: Could you pastebin your dmesg log?
<lordievader> !paste | mosukiton
<ubottu> mosukiton: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mosukiton> pastebin.com/sWEd8H83
<mosukiton> oh i have to use the ubuntu one
<mosukiton> gimme a sec
<lordievader> ?
<mosukiton> paste.ubuntu.com/10433254
<lordievader> mosukiton: Did it have the same behaviour when you used the opensource driver?
<mosukiton> yeah, i havent noticed a difference
<m387457834> Hi, my DVDRW drive won't work in 14.04 but works in 12.04, what can I do?
<lordievader> mosukiton: Is iommu enabled?
<mosukiton> yep
<mosukiton> i read onlinethat i have to set iommu=soft in the kernel commandline
<mosukiton> im not sure what this means
<lordievader> mosukiton: Perhaps it hels to turn it off: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1073384/comments/4
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1073384 in linux (Ubuntu) "AMD-Vi: Completion-Wait loop timed out" [Medium,Expired]
<lordievader> mosukiton: Also what kernel are you running?
<mosukiton> im not sure, 3.16?
<mosukiton> im on 14.04 LTS
<lordievader> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<m387457834> Hi, my DVDRW drive won't work in 14.04 but works in 12.04, what can I do?
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.46.53 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<lordievader> !patience | mosukiton
<ubottu> mosukiton: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<lordievader> !patience | m387457834
<ubottu> m387457834: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<lordievader> mosukiton: Whoops, sorry.
<mosukiton> thats alright
<m387457834> any ideas what may be the reason?
<m387457834> it's not listed in lshw
<lordievader> mosukiton: It probably has to do with that AMD-Vi, seeing the long list of IO_PAGE_FAULTs
<lordievader> "The source of the error seems to be broken AMD-Vi implementation on several motherboards."
<mosukiton> yeah i saw that, and it concerned me
<mosukiton> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2111223&page=4
<mosukiton> i found this, im going to try it
<m387457834> is it me or does kubuntu fonts suck badly?
<mosukiton> so far so good, no crashes :)
<mosukiton> also yeah im not sure what KDE uses for font rendering, but its definitely better than windows
<mparillo> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-vivid-beta-1
<StFS> Hi. I'm using the plasma 5 backports packages, my .xsession-errors file is filling up with the same error message (it filled up my disk space when the file had gotten to a little more than 30 gigs). The error is: "kwin_core: 0x20084: Texture state usage warning: Waste of memory: Texture 0 has mipmaps, while its min filter is inconsistent with mipmaps." I
<StFS> have no idea what's going on
<mpiron> #gnome-br
<khanman> can someone take a look at my /etc/network/interfaces file and tell me how to correct it so that I am not dropping packets? https://paste.kde.org/plkprs7vq
<khanman> yes i know its a /8.....i inherited this network and I get the same results when I configure the box as a /24
<khanman> I am running OpenNMS and have the alerts being emailed via SMS and its spamming the hell out of me when it drops a packet (about 12 in the last 2 hrs i guess)
<lordievader> khanman: TCP or UDP?
<lordievader> khanman: Settings in that file will not help you, unless you set a smaller MTU perhaps.
<khanman> i have another VM with openNMS running but that box is using dhcp and it is not dropping packets
<khanman> i am thinking a problem with network manager
<lordievader> khanman: Not likely. Have you ran a tcpdump?
<lordievader> khanman: In determining network problem a systematic approach is key, random guessing things won't get you anywhere.
<khanman> heh...im not really a newbie when it comes to networking :)
<lordievader> Then it is even worse to randomly guess.
<khanman> im pretty sure if i set it back as a dhcp client it will not be dropping packets...
<lordievader> khanman: Explain?
<khanman> well its about the only thing different from the working SNMP management station
<khanman> i could just set it to use dhclient and set a reservation on the dhcp server....but Id rather make the address static as it is functioning as a server
<lordievader> khanman: Hmm, a supplier of IP addresses usually makes no difference unless the client loses its IP for a while.
<lordievader> khanman: As I said, have you run tcpdump?
<khanman> or if my config is wrong or if network manager is interfering
<khanman> yeah its up now
<khanman> ill use wireshark later so i can pause and filter
<khanman> like i said i dropped about 8 packets in 2 hours...so its not like i will see an immediate issue
<lordievader> That's what tcpdump is for ;) Or at least your should be able to see some hints. (You hope :P )
<lordievader> khanman: UDP or TCP?
<khanman> udp
<lordievader> But 8 packets in 2 hours is peanuts, no one cares.
<lordievader> If it is TCP they'll get resend, if it is UDP it is too bad. But they weren't important else TCP would have been used.
<khanman> yeah except Open NMS expects a reply and those are the packets that are dropping
<khanman> but only on the machine running as a dhcp client
<khanman> sorry
<khanman> static ip
<khanman> ok thanks anyway...i was really just hoping someone could look over my /etc/network/interfaces file and let me know of any glaring issues
<lordievader> khanman: That file will not give a clue to some packet loss.
 * BluesKaj always wonfdered if there was a way for network manager snot over write the interfaces file
<khanman> BluesKaj: hell id use network manager if you could configure it with static properties
<BluesKaj> khanman, so you aren't using NM then ?
<khanman> i know i know..."install ubuntu server"
<khanman> no
<BluesKaj> nope didn't mean that
<BluesKaj> khanman, ok , i was wondering why you were talking about NM if you were using the static settings setup in interfaces
<lordievader> khanman: NM can do static stuff.
<BluesKaj> that's what i wanted to know lordievader
<khanman> i didnt see anything other than name servers and gateway
<lordievader>  /etc/network/interfaces is just faster
<lordievader> But less dynamic.
<lordievader> TIL: NM can even do bridge stuff.
<lordievader> Although not properly.
<Guest21468> Where can I find the Moonlight package for Kubuntu 14.10?
#kubuntu 2015-02-27
<VolUTFan> I wouldn't be asking but I forgot.  I changed the setting in system settings for desktop effects/all effects/and enabled the desktop cube animation.  What is the macro-key combo to flip between screens
<HighHo> Scrolling the the mouse on an open desktop is how mine work.
<VolUTFan> yea, thats one way to do it, but I remember the cube animation being a lot slower.  using the scrollwheel, it flips by so fast you can barely make out the effect
<VolUTFan> i remember there used to be a cube pop up center screen and you could move it around like a rubiks cube
<VolUTFan> i think I found it, alt-F11
<VolUTFan> then you can grab it with your mouse and move it around or use arrows
<VolUTFan> sry ctrl - F11, is the correct keys
<VolUTFan> ok, I am logged in as my user account with sudo rights.  I need to give www-data user read and execute rights on a folder.  What is the correct syntax to get that to work under terminal
<VolUTFan> I was trying sudo chmod 777 directory/ www-data, but doesn't seem to work.  man chmod doesn't specify that granular
<lordievader> Good morning.
<beluga_> oh noble warriors of Kubuntu, the LibreOffice tribe calls for your help once again https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=89697  "Cannot successfully install LO 4.4.1.2 on Kubuntu 14.04"
<ubottu> bugs.documentfoundation.org bug 89697 in Installation "Cannot successfully install LO 4.4.1.2 on Kubuntu 14.04" [Blocker,Unconfirmed]
<Riddell> beluga_: #kubuntu-devel probably has a better chance of reaching someone who can look at it
<Riddell> beluga_: any idea where he's getting the packages?
<beluga_> Riddell: I'll find the wiki page
<beluga_> Riddell: well the packages are in the main LibO website http://www.libreoffice.org/download/libreoffice-fresh/?type=deb-x86_64&version=4.4 instructions he used are here: https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Documentation/Install/Linux
<Riddell> ug, download a tar of .debs and install them, messy :(
<lordievader> Saves compiling the beast ;)
<simon_> hello, can someone please help me? some shortcuts dont work in firefox?
<simon_> (I dont think they are set at KDE otherwise - so they "should" work.. but they dont. the do diffent stuff than supposed to)
<simon_> STRG+D doesnt bookmark stuff but strangewise scrollls down one page like spacebar should. I cannot use any shortcut for bookmarking things! (help?)
<Walex2> simon_: look at the Firefox "Customizable Shortcuts" extension to check what your shortcut bindings are.
<Walex2> simon_: also 'kcmshell4 standard_actions' and 'kcmshell4 keys'
<simon_> Walex2: well, customizable shortcuts tells me that bookmarking a page would be "ctrl+d" but it doesnt work..
<simon_> Walex2: how to I check the kcmshell4 things are those shell commands?
<hateball> yes, run them in a terminal
<hateball> or find them in settings via gui
<simon_> terminal is easier.. will check that . thx.
<simon_> kcmshell4 standard_actions opened a window showing kde shortcuts, bookmarks are ctrl+b..so they dont interfere with mozilla bookmark shortcut - right?
<Walex2> simon_: you need to check in both whether anything is a global binding for c-d, not what is bound to "add bookmarks"
<simon_> oh - thx
<simon_> no bindings for ctrl+d ....strange... can I check the keykodes somehow? maybe my computer just "sucks"? and there are wrong keycodes submitted to the OS ?..
<hateball> simon_: run "xev" in a terminal
<simon_> (its an acer V3-111p netbook... and sometimes before the keyboard hat errors, doing wrong actions, muting sound when pressing cursor or disabling touchpad .. or strange stuff)
<hateball> have you made sure it's not mapped a weird keyboard layout? it's in keyboard settings as well
<hateball> apparently there is a setting for "acer laptop"
<simon_> hateball: well... i cannot find my keyboard-settings :)
<simon_> (its not the previous kcmshell stuff)
<simon_> (must be at kde systemsettings?)
<hateball> simon_: alt+f2 -> type "keyboard"
<hateball> or whatever you've bound krunner to, alt+f2 is default
<hateball> I have no idea where stuff is in menus, I only type to find :p
<hateball> it launches "kcmshell4 kcm_keyboard" apparently
<simon_> i like typing to find also better..
<simon_> okay, it shows 101generic-keyboard.. seems to be wrong..
<hateball> you can try changing, but I don't know if it helps
<hateball> doesnt hurt to try at least :)
<simon_> yes.. checking now..
<hateball> not sure if you need to restart your plasma session after doing so either
<simon_> okay.. was about to ask if i need to restart..
<Walex2> simon_: no.
<simon_> okay. this acer computers suck so bad! now (no restart of plasma) ctrl+f doesnst work no more.. (seriously?)
<hateball> :\
<simon_> (brb. restart plasma)
<simon_> soo... thank you guys for your help (a lot) but i think this computer is just some crap with a crappy stupid keyboard. -_-
<simon_> current situation brings another question to my mind: has anyone an idea of an affordable small linux-supported laptop? (I know linux-on-laptops already but am not satisfied with it)
<hateball> simon_: that's more of a question for #kubuntu-offtopic I guess
<hateball> simon_: or perhaps ##hardware even more so
<simon_> thx i'm new to this irc thing.. will visit other chancels then.. merci.
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<simon_> I just changed my firefox shortcut for adding-bookmark to ctrl+o ... and then it brings me to the recently visited site (line alt+leftcursor).. even that doesnt help... i'm screwed.
<Walex2> simon_: use 'xev' to check what is actually being sent and decoded
<Walex2> simon_: otherwise it must be some peculiar Firefox issue
<hateball> yeah, does the keyboard misbehave in Qt/KDE apps as well?
<simon_> Walex2: is there a table with mapping keys to the keycodes displayed by xev?
<simon_> Walex2:
<simon_> Walex2:  sorry my fault
<simon_> the keys are mentioned in braces at the console-output of xev.. thx. so.. linux shows me the correct keys, soooo -> keyboard has no hardware malfunction! (i thought it'd be broke..)
<gomjabbar_> list
<simon_> Walex2: hateball: if you're interested in the "solution".. for my problem.. since you helped me find out that the keyboard is not broken and it  is likely to be a firefox problem.. the firefox plugin "vimperator" for vi-like keyboard-usage fucked up the shortcuts!... anyway thanks again for your help! wouldnt have gotten it otherwiese (I guess)..
<hateball> simon_: :)
<hateball> simon_: glad it's solved !
<simon_> me too.. now i can save bookmarks and use ctrl+f again :)
<zendrix> whats going on guys how is everybody doing today?
<Scunizi> how do I restart the desktop environment from cli?  Coming out of sleep I get a black screen with a mouse cursor.
<rberg_> 'service lightdm restart'
<Scunizi> rberg_: thanks
<VolUTFan> Is someone out there that can give me an ear for a few minutes that knows about simlinks?  I can follow the simlink in dolphin, and terminal but not in a basic basic default install of apache2 on Kubuntu.  Im in a laughable state right now trying to figure this out
<VolUTFan> I believe the word is Please
<genii> Wherever the symlink points to needs to be owned by the user which apache runs as.
<genii> So www-data
<rberg_> do you have "Options FollowSymLinks" enabled and is the user apachee is running as allowed to read the linked file?
<VolUTFan> I did add www-data as a user with 777 rights to the full physical directory
<VolUTFan> the apache2.config shows /var/www/ as the following <Directory /var/www/>
<VolUTFan>         Options Indexes FollowSymLinks
<VolUTFan>         AllowOverride None
<VolUTFan>         Require all granted
<VolUTFan> </Directory>
<VolUTFan> sorry, didn't mean to put in on there with 5 lines
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<VolUTFan> I am not sure how to check to see if user apachee is runnign as allowed
<genii> Should also check the 000-default
<VolUTFan> in sites-allowed?
<genii> VolUTFan: Apache on Ubuntu/Debian usually runs as www-data:www-data
<VolUTFan> you mean the service itself?
<genii> Yep
<VolUTFan> please forgive me ignorance on apache.  This is the first time with me working with apache.  Let me see if I can locate that genii
<VolUTFan> ok, how do I check to see what user its running under?  I can't figure it out
<VolUTFan> I feel like such a noob
<genii> ps aux | grep apache
 * genii wanders back to work
<VolUTFan> yes, its running as www-data.  How do I change it to apachee
<genii> You don't
<VolUTFan> ok which 000-default config should I check?  the one in sites-enables or sites-available?
<lordievader> VolUTFan: Login as that www-data user and see if youu can traverse to that directory.
<VolUTFan> lordie, you mean to log out of the x in kubuntu and log back in as www-data in the terminal?
<lordievader> VolUTFan: No, "sudo su www-data"
<VolUTFan> ok, let me check
<VolUTFan> thanks for clarification
<VolUTFan> it said that this account is currently not available
<rberg_> try "sudo su -s /bin/bash www-data"
<lordievader> VolUTFan: Hmm, I believe I never changed anything, but use rberg_'s command.
<rberg_> www-data has its shell set to "/usr/sbin/nologin"
<VolUTFan> ok, under my "own" user account in the terminal I can browse through the simlink into the physical directory, however using rbergs command I was able to switch to the www-data user prompt and I get bash: cd: ubuntu: Permission denied
<lordievader> VolUTFan: Right, go back to / and see where the trouble starts.
<VolUTFan> you mean browse all the way from root?
<lordievader> VolUTFan: From /, yes. Not from /root.
<VolUTFan> in this case I am ok up to the point of /var/www/html/archive.canonical.com  but then I can browse to the ubuntu simlink into the physical directory
<VolUTFan> that is when I get permission denied
<VolUTFan> can't browse the ubuntu simlink *** not can ***
<cnobile> Leonard Nimoy 1931-2015 http://www.twitlonger.com/show/n_1skuhq6
<genii> A pastebin of ls -l   from there might be helpful
<VolUTFan> was you talking to me genii?
<genii> Yes.
<VolUTFan> ok, standby 1 and let me grab that.
<lordievader> VolUTFan: I meant to the path to which the symlink points.
<VolUTFan> oh, lordie, your asking if I can browse directly to the physical path that the simlink points?
<lordievader> VolUTFan: As www-data, yes.
<VolUTFan> the answer is no sir..  I sure can't.  I can browse to /media/mustang, but it can't get into my external usb drive which is where the physical data path is located
<VolUTFan> drwxr-x---+  5 root root 4.0K Feb 26 19:25 mustang  this is the ls -lach on the directory /media/mustang for your reference lordie
<lordievader> VolUTFan: Precisely, fix that and you probably fix your entire problem.
<VolUTFan> so sudo chmod 777 /media/mustang?
<genii> No
<lordievader> VolUTFan: chmod 771
<VolUTFan> ok, let me try
<lordievader> VolUTFan: Never do 777.
<lordievader> oh wait, it should be 751.
<VolUTFan> logged in as www-data, its asking for a sudo password
<lordievader> VolUTFan: www-data isn't and shoudln't be in the sudoers group. Run the "sudo chmod" from your own user.
<VolUTFan> ok, I switched back to my user, run sudo chmod 751 mustang/ and then switched back to the "sudo su -s /bin/bash www-data" to browse the physical path again.  This time I could get into /media/mustang, but not below it
<VolUTFan> is there a recursive switch maybe that could carry the permissions all the way through the directory structure?
<lordievader> VolUTFan: There is, but you don't want to use it.
<VolUTFan> hmm, any other ideas?
<VolUTFan> lol
<lordievader> Because the last 1 in 751 gives anyone access to peruse your directories. They may not read anything, but do get to see metadata.
<VolUTFan> thats much better than I could come up with since I am a noob at apache
<VolUTFan> ok, let me try restarting apache2 service and hitting the webpage
<lordievader> VolUTFan: Just continue the same way, see if you can access the next folder. If not, set the execute bit for other.
<VolUTFan> this is what I have now
<VolUTFan> drwxr-x--x+  5 root root 4.0K Feb 27 13:46 mustang
<VolUTFan> lordie, wouldn't permissions 0751 set the execute bit for other?
<lordievader> VolUTFan: Yes, for that folder/file.
<VolUTFan> ok, I think we may be onto something here, now I can access the directory from the webpage
<VolUTFan> let me try simlinking another directory
<VolUTFan> 1 sec
<VolUTFan> ok lordie, I tried adding another simlink for another repo, but running into the permissions denied again on /media/mustang
<VolUTFan> I went back into www-data prompt and couldn't get past it
<VolUTFan> I swtiched back to user and chmod 751 /media/mustang, and still permissions denied on www-data
<lordievader> VolUTFan: That likely makes sense.
<lordievader> VolUTFan: To what dir is the symlink pointing?
<OerHeks> What filesystem is on that /media/mustang ?
<VolUTFan> Lordie, its pointing to /media/mustang/Mirror_Repo/UbuntuRepos/mirror/linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu.  OerHeks...  its a USB drive of which I have formatted to ext4
<lordievader> VolUTFan: Right, does www-data have read/traverse rights anywhere after /media/mustang?
<VolUTFan> its a good question, how can I check?
<VolUTFan> I figured at the start of this that its something with permissions
<lordievader> VolUTFan: You should know, you've done it some 10 minutes ago ;)
<VolUTFan> well, I know that I set the 751 permissions on the mustang directory, but from what I understood it would set the permissions on that folder, but not carry down?
<lordievader> VolUTFan: So you know how to set permissions, what shows permissions?
<VolUTFan> ls -lach?
<lordievader> VolUTFan: ls -l already shows them, but yes ;)
<VolUTFan> one sec lordie
<lordievader> VolUTFan: So now you can start checking, 'does user www-data have access here' ;)
<VolUTFan> you mean switch to www-data user and run ls -lach?
<lordievader> VolUTFan: No, the output of ls -l is the same for each user.
<lordievader> VolUTFan: Sorry, need to go. Good luck ;)
<VolUTFan> thanks lordie
<VolUTFan> what is the ultra quick way to recurse a directory structure to remove a specific user from permissions on all folders and files
<rberg_> VolUTFan: I would start with a 'find' command that matches the files you are after then add a -exec that does what you want to those files.. be careful.
<VolUTFan> rberg, the thing is, during the course of me trying to get apache to follow these simlinks, I added www-data to every folder in my directory structure and I want to remove it
<VolUTFan> I know what path the user is added to
<rberg_> did you change the user or group or both?
<VolUTFan> i have the user:group set to mustang:mustang  however there was an extra user that was manually added www-data in dolphin to the directory structure.  I am just trying to figure out how to get that user out of the permissions
<freeroute> hi, it seems Ubuntu netinstall has some GPG issues - http://imgur.com/59id2FO - admittedly I didn't import the sur5r key yet, but what's that other one? Is it safe if I upgrade?
<KDDA> hi, is the a chat for Kubuntu 15.04?
<xjjk> hello
<xjjk> None of the power management settings (auto dim screen, auto turn off screen, auto suspend, etc) are working on my laptop
<xjjk> the battery monitor applet does appear to be configured correctly, though
<xjjk> what's the best way to diagnose this? I'm on Kubuntu 14.10 on KDE4
<VolUTFan> rberg, I will take a snapshot and paste it
<VolUTFan> http://picpaste.com/nameduser-v5SXJrUM.png
<VolUTFan> this named user is what I am trying to remove from every directory and file in the /media/mustang/Ubuntu_Repos/mirror path
<rberg_> wow I dont even know what that is
<rberg_> if you do a 'ls -l' on one of those file who is it owned as?
<Pici> likely www-data
<VolUTFan> basically what I did last night, was go into dolphin, into that screen you see, and add the www-data user, then push the permissions down
<VolUTFan> all of the files and folders are mustang:mustang.  I am just trying to get rid of the "extra" named user www-data
<rberg_> well I am learning some new stuff here.. I did that to a file on my system and it looks like "getfacl" will tell you the other user perms on a file
<rberg_> so what dolphin is setting are called ACL's
<VolUTFan> here is what I get with the getfacl
<VolUTFan> http://pastebin.com/u2wRhbcq
<VolUTFan> its just a subdirectory I picked at random, but its like that in the entire directory structure.  I tried reversing it the same way I created it, and it simply won't do anything.  it just sits here and spins lol
<rberg_> so I am not sure yet if you should run "setfacl -x u:www-data $file" to remove www-data or if you should run "setfacl -b" to clear all ACL's anyone here have a option on that?
<Pici> I was going to suggest to use setfacl -bR  on the parent directory.
<rberg_> I feel like "setfacl -x u:www-data $file" is less risky.. if any files are suppose to have ACL set
<VolUTFan> Pici, if I do that setfacl -bR on the parent, are you suggesting that it will remove the www-data server on all of the recursive directories down the tree?
<rberg_> with a R in there for recursive
<rberg_> yeah it will.. but it will also remove all ACL controlls
<Pici> VolUTFan: It should... but if you feel like there might be other acls set on those, then rberg_'s suggestion will work too.
<VolUTFan> let me try
<VolUTFan> one sec
<VolUTFan> the setfacl -x u:www-data didn't seem to do much, so I fell back to setfacl -bR.  According to man, the b does not remove user/owner rights, so I tried that.  its working, so lets see what happens
<VolUTFan> I think that worked!!!
<VolUTFan> it looks like it cleared the named user and mask
<VolUTFan> it sure the hell did!!!!!!  Woah..  that is amazing..  Pici, you hit the nail on the head on that one
<Pici> huzzah, thank rberg_ too :)
<VolUTFan> that was like hitting a bulls eye from 3 miles away
<VolUTFan> oh yea, rburg and lordie have been lifesavers
<VolUTFan> I am going to have to research those 2 commands, getfacl and setfacl
<VolUTFan> I don't need to get granular with this little project I am working on, but it would be nice to know how to do it in the future
<Pici> I've never really had a need to set ACLs, and I run a bunch of Linux servers.
<VolUTFan> well for the most part, I would imagine, if you needed to set an ACL, you would most likely be working in a secure vault where classified projects are run out of, where you would need to limit eyes
<VolUTFan> or in a situation where your vlan access for users might me on the same vlan, but where they shouldn't have access to the directories
<VolUTFan> Again, Pici rberg and lordie, I really really appreciate the help
<rberg_> np VolUTFan.. I learned something new today so thats cool
<VolUTFan> I have an oddball question
<ikonia> if it's to do with kubuntu, it's welcome here
<VolUTFan> must I have the deb-src lines in the sources.list file?
<VolUTFan> and specifically what are they used for
<ikonia> VolUTFan: pulling source packages
<VolUTFan> ok, for what specific purpose?  so I can custom build applications on kubuntu?  or does the deb installers need those source packages
<ikonia> VolUTFan: some people may want the source packages
<ikonia> many reasons
<VolUTFan> in other words, if i do sudo apt-get install packagename does it install it from deb or deb-srv
<VolUTFan> src I mean
<VolUTFan> ok, so I don't really need the deb-src lines, if I don't specifically want the source code of the packages for building
<ikonia> VolUTFan: installs pre-compiled binary deb packages
<VolUTFan> has anyone here ever used apt-mirror to mirror a local repo?  I was doing some mods to my sources.list file to point to my 127.0.0.1 and it looks like some of the parts are still trying to reaach out to the remote servers
<VolUTFan> I can do a printout on paste if needed
<valorie> !mirror
<ubottu> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> !info apt-mirror
<ubottu> apt-mirror (source: apt-mirror): APT sources mirroring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1 (utopic), package size 13 kB, installed size 110 kB
<valorie> fine, give us no info
<valorie> VolUTFan: have you tried man apt-mirror ?
<valorie> might have some switches you can fiddle with
<VolUTFan> im here, sorry was doing a paste output for whoever could look at it
<VolUTFan> http://pastebin.com/nRSthLze  Here is what my sources.list looks like along with the output of the sudo apt-get update
<VolUTFan> the problem overall isn't with apt-mirror I don't believe, but rather how apt-get update looks at the repos.  I have already mirrored the repos to the local drive and setup with apache2
<VolUTFan> I had a bit of problems earlier that rberg lordie and Pici helped me resolve
<valorie> yes, I just read up
<valorie> good detective work there
<VolUTFan> thanks, what I am trying to figure out.  It still looks like the apt-get update is somehow still reaching out to the remote servers (in some cases) and not always at the 127.0.0.1
<VolUTFan> can you see what I am talking about in the output of apt-get update
<valorie> I'm afraid I don't have any insight
<VolUTFan> I can tell you this much.  When I disconnect my network connection, the apt-get update freaks out and errors
<VolUTFan> even though I can still see the webpage at 127.0.0.1 and browse the site
<valorie> VolUTFan: I know people successfully do this for all kinds of reasons, so I assume some googling will bring insight
<VolUTFan> ive googled a lot of things, but the problem is, I don't know what to ask google about this.  I have spent hours reading about apt-mirror at this point, and have a good grip on that aspect so far, but the apt-get update looking at remote servers, when I have the sources.list file pointing at the localhost is confusing.
<VolUTFan> I wish I knew what to look for
<VolUTFan> oh wait..  I think I just had an Epiphany
<VolUTFan> one sec valorie
<valorie> http://www.tecmint.com/setup-local-repositories-in-ubuntu/ will help?
<valorie> I googled for how to set up offline ubuntu repository using apt-mirror
<VolUTFan> valorie, thats good intel.  I will read that over
<VolUTFan> I need to take a break.  my eyes are crossing lol
 * valorie passes around the coffeepot
<genii> Yay, caffeine!
 * genii sips
#kubuntu 2015-02-28
 * valorie sips along for realz
<Chaser_> Hi, anybody uses kontact (kmail) ? I recently switched to kmail from thunderbird and have many problems. It doesn't apply filters, it takes ages to load the body of the email even if the messages were downloaded for offline use etc. I have to restart once in a while to keep kmail sane.
<Chaser_> I want to know if its just me or its the state of kmail ingeneral.
<valorie> Chaser_: I hear random complaints like that, but just as many praises
<Chaser_> valorie: Yup otherwise I love kontact except for some issues.
<soee> Chaser_: i hope soone VDG will propose some more user friendly interface and than Kontact will worth using :)
 * valorie goes off to pizza and beer
<VolUTFan> valorie, I figured it out
<VolUTFan> its working like clockwork right now
<VolUTFan> valorie, what my problem was...  I had duplicate entries in the new /etc/apt/sources.list file as compared to /etc/apt/sources.list.d from adding repos by terminal.  I removed the sources.list.d entries and now not having problems with the apt-get update reaching out to the remote servers.  That is the problem I was having
<VolUTFan> Also can someone tell me what Ign means in the output here of apt-get update http://pastebin.com/2R58kZX7
<VolUTFan> im guessing Ignore, but not sure
<valorie> thanks for the info, VolUTFan
<VolUTFan> no problem valorie.  Let me tell you... Woah am I suprised.  This thing flyssss now when I do an apt-get update or install.  Its the difference between a snail and a 747 jet
<VolUTFan> it reponds like a solid state hard drive vs a 5400 rpm hard disk
<valorie> downloading is sloooooow
 * valorie was off eating pizza and drinking beer
<VolUTFan> well, I have an 8 MB/sec connection on the WAN from my home office, but still...  much faster locally
<valorie> i/o is always a bottleneck
<VolUTFan> speaking of which... I need a long neck bud light
<VolUTFan> :)
<VolUTFan> Ive been at this little project for 2 weeks on and off trying to get it working
<Axed> I know this Q has been asked before but lookin for a quick answer. I currently have an Ubuntu Unity install and curious what the difference is between installing kubuntu desktop vs a clean install
<Axed> I'm typically an openSUSE user so don't know kubuntu/ubuntu differences
<valorie> Axed: you should be able to run both if that is what you want
<valorie> but you'll have twice the number of apps hanging around unless you uninstall what you don't want
<Axed> yeah i dont mind too much
<Axed> space is not that much of a premium
<Axed> thanks for the reply, much appreciated
<Axed> i was curious how different would be from a clean install but i doubt it will be that diff
<Axed> anyone testing plasma5.2?
<Axed> on a trusty install i guess i should have added
<valorie> I don't think it is available for trusty
<valorie> during trusty times I used project neon, which has now been axed
<Axed> yeah prob best not to try
<valorie> it didn't work very well back then
<valorie> the next ppa is working fine in 14.10
<valorie> can't wait for vivid....
<ugly_cat> Can someone help me. My plasmashell keeps crashing.
<ugly_cat> https://paste.kde.org/pfi4okawq
<ugly_cat> plasma5 with the plasmanext ppa
<valorie> support for p5 in #ubuntu+1 I guess
<valorie> or better yet, #plasma
<valorie> that said, the europeans are mostly sleeping
<Axed> speaking of which. its getting later in the evening in Belize too
<Axed> gnight
<VolUTFan> Hey, is there a terminal or gui app you guys know of that can compare permissions recursively on folders for Kubuntu/Ubuntu
<VolUTFan> what is the best screen recording app for Kubuntu and will it record audio
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I think ffmpeg is usually called the winner
<valorie> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> Package ffmpeg does not exist in utopic
<valorie> pfff
<VolUTFan> isn't ffmpeg outdated and preceded by another package
<VolUTFan> yep, just what I thought
<VolUTFan> !info avconv
<ubottu> Package avconv does not exist in utopic
<VolUTFan> crap... lol
<valorie> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/12/simple-screen-recorder-linux
<valorie> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Kubuntu_Precise_Screencapture
<valorie> I just googled your question above, exactly
<VolUTFan> i tried recordmydesktop and voko before, and they lagged something fierce.  I wonder if the simple screen recorder has a pause feature..  hmm, will have to check it out.
<VolUTFan> thanks valorie
<valorie> yw
<unnomen> Есть русские?
<ovocanario> hi to everyone...
<veqz> hi
<ovocanario> I am looking for some application for making a kind of a little english course to some friends... i had a look on Muon Discover and i downloaded a bounch of nice apps but i was wondering if there was something else somewhere else...
<ovocanario> thanks in advance
<veqz> a little english course? Like glossary memorisation and stuff?
<ovocanario> yes it would help too
<veqz> I've never tried any myself, and I'm currently a bit preoccupied with a broken ksmserver, but it seems that KDE has quite a few language applications available: https://edu.kde.org/applications/language
<veqz> maybe some of those will work for you?
<ovocanario> thank you veqz!!!
<veqz> no problem :)
<ovocanario> that seems to be nice... gonna explore!!! ;)
<soee> good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<De8dSh0t> Whats up, Gaylords?
<donniezazen> system volume and per-app volume are managed separately in Kubuntu. I find it very weird. If I want to change volume then I have to change system volume and then app volume.
<donniezazen> Why is it like that?
<Guest7625> OL...how does one update 15.04B1...Muon does not appear to work?
<BluesKaj> Guest7625, I have it installed here
<Guest7625> 1) I'm really not familiar with KDE, 2) Applications>Systems>Update manager(muon) appear to start (shows in panel), then dies.  Any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<monkeyjuice> update and upgrade in terminal?
<Guest7625> sounds good, like I said, I'm not familiar with KDE...command?
<monkeyjuice> in terminal type sudo apt-get update
<Guest7625> thanks
<monkeyjuice> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<Guest7625> should have guessed :)
<melray> Hi all
<BluesKaj> hi me
<BluesKaj> er melray
<melray> Hi BluesKaj:
<melray> Ok so I have a net mask of 255.255.255.224 which means that the first 3 bits are for the subnet. So there are a total of 8 subnets available. I have not been able to make the connection on why if I add the last 5 remaining bits it does not total 32 only 31
<Walex> melray: type: ipcalc 192.168.1.2/255.255.255.224 for an illustration
<melray> Walex: K thank you
<VolUTFan> hey if I am updating crontab with -e and I am going to add a command that normally needs sudo rights on a terminal, do I need to specify sudo like this example.  sudo rsync -achivv --delete-during --force --progress /home/useraccount /media/useraccount/Mirror_Repo/
<Walex> VolUTFan: sounds reasonable
<Walex> VolUTFan: note that your 'sudo' rights need  to be with no password.
<VolUTFan> well, if the command is being called from within the crontab, how would I know about the password?
<me> hello i have a problem
<Guest78283> where are the location of system setting items in hard disk
<Guest78283> does anybody know
<Guest78283> i have an empty "system settings"
<Guest78283> anyone here knows kde?
<bprompt> Guest78283:    eh?
<Guest78283> i thought this is kubuntu support
<Guest78283> people just come and go....
<VolUTFan> guest, check your private message
<bprompt> ?
<VolUTFan> lordie, are you around?
<VolUTFan> im trying to help a fella out with his 14.10 kde plasma4 and his system settings screen is completely blank.  Also, he has no search capabilities from his kicker menu.  I helped him with sudo apt-get install --reinstall kde-full, but no dice.  Also removed the .kde and rebuilt it, but caused problems, so we reverted back to the old .kde.
<VolUTFan> anyone have any ideas on this one?
<bprompt> VolUTFan:   sounds like a bad install from the getgo, maybe a quick reinstall would do
<VolUTFan> it was an upgrade from saucy
<VolUTFan> not a clean install
<VolUTFan> why would creating a new account in kubuntu yield a completely white screen when you login
<bprompt_> white or blank? or just a desktop with no icons?
<VolUTFan> white desktop.  no icons  and no panels
<VolUTFan> white and only white
<VolUTFan> its the fella who was having problems with his system settings being blank.  I was thinking a new account might yield different results, so I helped him re-create a different test account with the exact same groups as his account, and login.
<VolUTFan> only white
<bprompt_> hmm
<VolUTFan> yea, exactly
<VolUTFan> I also checked his processes, and they are tied to the upstart just like on my 14.10 that is working fine
#kubuntu 2015-03-01
<bprompt_> he may try checking /etc/X11 for any xorg.conf files.... in "recovery mode", and remove it, or just "mv" it to somewhere in case it may need to put it back, then boot back up
<VolUTFan> what would he be looking for specifically
<VolUTFan> and how to tell if its in recovery mode
<VolUTFan> there is a file called xorg.conf.failsafe, but its the only xorg.conf file i see in the /etc/X11/ directory
<VolUTFan> would that indicate recovery mode?
<bprompt> VolUTFan:    once in the root shell, the system gets mounted as read-only, so you have to set ti to RW  with -> mount -o remount,rw /   <-- and then you do whatever else
<bprompt> anyhow.. he could that I gather from a liveUSB session as well
<VolUTFan> according to what I am reading, there is no longer a xorg.conf file in the /etc/x11 dir anymore
<VolUTFan> i know I don't have one either
<bprompt> VolUTFan:     right.. but you said his was an update... and depending on whatever he may have had installed, one may have been created by a package installation
<bprompt> s/update/upgrade/
<VolUTFan> so what were you referring to by the commands above?
<bprompt> well....  have him check for an xorg.conf   and remove if there, and reboot
<VolUTFan> even the xorg.conf.failsafe file?
<VolUTFan> in etc/x11
<bprompt> sure
<VolUTFan> ok
<bprompt> just an "mv", don't have to rm it, so if anything, can always put it back
<VolUTFan> understood bprompt.  good idea!
<VolUTFan> that was done just now
<VolUTFan> what is the default lightdm or sddm in 14.10 kubuntu with plasma4
<qdata> lightdm
<VolUTFan> if a new user is created and they login and there is nothing except white, no kicker panel, no icons, no nothing, could that indicate a problem with lightdm
<qdata> I think so, I'm no expert but I gave seen that if I enter a wrong password everything stops with no way to proceed, so I know of at least that is wrong w/lightdm
<VolUTFan> i have a 13.10 version in vbox.  what is the command from terminal to bring me upto 14.10
<VolUTFan> i don't want 15.x, just doing some testing
<VolUTFan> nm found it.  problem was the apt update
<VolUTFan> im doing the dist-upgrade now
<zeki> hi i've installed plasma 5 on kubuntu 14.10, there are two issues that i cant find a solution on int. the wallpaper selection dialog is not working properly, images are not visible and navigation through is not wotking
<zeki> plus desktop view is not working too, nothing different than palsma desktop + no icons over there
<zeki> anyone experiencing the same issue?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<VolUTFan> Morning ya'll
<lordievader> o/
<VolUTFan> hey lordie
<VolUTFan> I started an upgrade on my 13.04 vbox kub last night doing sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.  This morning it was at 13.10.  I thought it would bring me upto 14.04.  What did I do wrong lol
<VolUTFan> i was actually expecting to see 14.10, yet alas...  13.10
<VolUTFan> oh oh oh i know what I did wrong...  "It was me that tried to do the upgrade"  lol
<VolUTFan> no seriously, anyone know what happened
<lordievader> VolUTFan: Nothing went wrong, 13.04 cannot upgrade directly to 14.04.
<VolUTFan> ahh... and there it is!!  LOL
<VolUTFan> so, there is an upgrade path to get to 14.10
<VolUTFan> got it...  good information
<VolUTFan> thanks lordie
<VolUTFan> lordie, is there a log for the root crontab?  I am curious if some jobs run that I moved over last night
<VolUTFan> where would I look
<lordievader> VolUTFan: It can email you... so it probably ends up in the local root mail.
<VolUTFan> according to http://askubuntu.com/questions/56683/where-is-the-cron-crontab-log you use "grep CRON /var/log/syslog" but the only entry I see is Mar  1 08:17:02 Chewbacca CRON[14471]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly) which only tells me  nothing really
<VolUTFan> still looking
<lordievader> VolUTFan: Login as root and run 'mail'.
<VolUTFan> I figured it out.  it will be in /etc/cron.hourly most likely, but I moved the times to 1700 est
<VolUTFan> nothing is going to be in there yet
<VolUTFan> I forgot about moving the time.  I checked crontab -l
<lordievader> VolUTFan: "nothing is going to be in there yet" what do you mean with that?
<VolUTFan> going to check mail now lol
<VolUTFan> good point lordie
<VolUTFan> brb
<VolUTFan> since avcov is no longer in 14.10, what replaced it?
<VolUTFan> **avconv I mean
<lordievader> ffmpeg is back, or so I've heared.
<VolUTFan> interesting.  its not in the default install.  just tried the command.  Let me see if it will install
<BluesKaj> yes ffmpeg is back on 15.04
<BluesKaj> in the repos
<VolUTFan> oh, im at 14.10
<VolUTFan> so, in 14.10, there is neither avconv or ffmpeg.  Is avconv in 15.04?
<VolUTFan> is 15.04 in stable release?
<lordievader> VolUTFan: Not yet.
<VolUTFan> ok, I will hold on that for now
<VolUTFan> I may put it on my vbox to test
<proteusguy> Just did a apt-get update on my kubuntu trusty. Now my Network Manager is broken (although my existing network settings still work) and my Audio manager things I have no audio device (which I haven't been able to confirm as I have no speakers hooked up at the moment). This is for 14.04 Kubuntu on a Dell XPS-16 laptop. Been running Kubuntu on it for almost 3 years steadily now.
<proteusguy> Also did an apt-get autoremove as well... not sure which one broke it
<BluesKaj> proteusguy, try a dist-upgrade
<roshan> hi
<roshan> Im new to kubuntu and install netbeans on /home and need to create a dektop shortcut
<BluesKaj> roshan, drag it to the desktop afaik
<BluesKaj> roshan, yes choose the icon option
<BluesKaj> no need to pm , we can talk about it in here , we can all help that way roshan
<roshan> i installed it from downloading and running the netbeans.sh file
<roshan> and draged and droped netbeans from the bin folder
<roshan> to desktop but no icon for it
<BluesKaj> dunno anything about netbeans, does it have a launcher or does it use a browser etc/
<roshan> its jst a launcher , what i want to no is in kumuntu when u add shortcut to desktop the icon image does not come
<roshan> its jst a launcher , what i want to no is in kubuntu when u add shortcut to desktop the icon image does not come
<proteusguy> BluesKaj, dist-upgrade? You mean upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10?
<BluesKaj> proteusguy, dist-upgrade just upgrades your existing packages , it's not a release upgrade
<proteusguy> BluesKaj, how does one do a dist-upgrade then? :-) Thanx.
<BluesKaj> doesn't upgrade to 14.0
<BluesKaj> 14.10
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get dist upgrade
<BluesKaj> oops dist-upgrade
 * BluesKaj needs a break ..eyes need a rest
<roshan> BluesKaj, its jst a launcher , what i want to no is in kubuntu when u add shortcut to desktop the icon image does not come
<proteusguy> BluesKaj, dist-upgrade found nothing to do. I'm all upgraded into this broken mess. :(
<VolUTFan> lordie, may I please post a link for informational value?  Its a youtube video of minix, which if very interesting so far on the topic of creating a new operating system.  It may be beneficial for review.  It is about an hour long.  Was sent to me yesterday and I am watching it now
<VolUTFan> not sure if anyone knows about minix or not
<VolUTFan> i just thought that some folks may be interested in the information contained in the video
<BluesKaj> VolUTFan, minix is offtopic for this chat
<VolUTFan> I get that part, but information is information
<lordievader> VolUTFan: No, as BluesKaj Minix is not Kubuntu, post it in #kubuntu-offtopic or something.
<BluesKaj> VolUTFan, that's what google is for
<VolUTFan> Blue, thanks..  I will make sure to ask their CEO
<VolUTFan> I will post that link in the offtopic channel if anyone wants to look
<VolUTFan> Humor guys...  HUMOR..  It makes work easier!
<VolUTFan> :)
<VolUTFan> I am one of those guys that just has to smile and laugh.
<roshan> BluesKaj ok i found out thanks just right clicked on the file on desktop and clicked the icon then u can upload any icon
<VolUTFan> are you guys in europe?  I am in the USA
<hypokrit_> how to check in console if my hd is full
<BluesKaj> Canada here
<VolUTFan> Dang Blues..  I bet your burried in snow
<VolUTFan> I am down in TN
<BluesKaj> hypokrit_, sudo fdisk -l
<VolUTFan> we got about 20 inches of snow
<hypokrit_> thanx
<BluesKaj> VolUTFan, join us in #kubuntu-offtopic
<VolUTFan> Blues, I just posted the link a few minutes ago, did you see it?
<VolUTFan> it was in the #kubuntu-offtopic channel
<proteusguy> BluesKaj, any more ideas? No idea how to deal with Kubuntu losing track of it's network & sound configuration controls.
<BluesKaj> proteusguy, hda-intel audio ? and does your internet connection still work , if so just rightclick on the desktop add widget and type in network management and drag the icon into the panel
<VolUTFan> do any of you guys know what on earth would cause a completely white screen when you log into Kubuntu 14.10 as a new user
<VolUTFan> it was happening to a user yesterday I was trying to help out
<proteusguy> BluesKaj, it says "NetworkManager 0.9.8 required found ."
<proteusguy> BluesKaj, and yes, hda-intel audio I believe. Network still works, just the network manager shows everything missing/off. Can't confirm audio works as have no speakers here.
<BluesKaj> then run sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , thiws bug is very common after upgrades, there will be no output from the command if the driver loads properly , and a reboot is usually required
<BluesKaj> proteusguy, ^
<VolUTFan> this is theory proteus, but during my windows systems administrator position, I ran across times where that would happen on a server box.  I had to remove the driver for the network card and readd it, because it freaked out.  Once I did that, it worked fine again.  So to apply that in theory, could it be possible that your network card driver in Kubuntu could be problematic and remove and readd it?
<proteusguy> BluesKaj, when I hover over the widget in the add widget selection it claims to be 0.9.3.3
<proteusguy> VolUTFan, no the network is working find. Command line controls are good. It's just the networkmanager thinks there's no network.
<proteusguy> BluesKaj, no output on the modprobe. And I've rebooted several times already.
<VolUTFan> oh i see what your talking about.  It is the wrapper utility that isn't finding the network.  Got it.  Its blind to the fact there is a connection
<BluesKaj> proteusguy, sudo apt-get install --reinstall network-manager
<VolUTFan> good idea Blues
<VolUTFan> omg, my vbox for my kub test system is SLOWWWWW.
<BluesKaj> yes, but that loads the driver properly proteusguy no mater how many reboots were doine before
<proteusguy> BluesKaj, looks promising... time to reboot. brb
<BluesKaj> VolUTFan, vbox is ok if a little clunky , gotta give it more memory and diskpace than the recommendations
<VolUTFan> As so I noticed LOL
<BluesKaj> I liked kvm-qemu a lot for running W7 as a guest , but the LAN networking on windows was non existent
<BluesKaj> no homegroup etc
<VolUTFan> is there still a vmware-player package for Kub?
<VolUTFan> I couldn't find vmware-server package for Kub when I was looking for it a couple of weeks back
<proteusguy> BluesKaj, weird, apt-get said it was installing v 0.9.8.8 of network-manager but when I try to install the widget it still says it's 0.9.3.3. How do I make this thing go away?!?
<BluesKaj> proteusguy, as a temporary measure, in krunner/run command, kdesudo dolphin /usr/bin , find and click nm-applet
<BluesKaj> VolUTFan, there is a vmware-manager pkg in the repos, but I imagine it's for their proprietary/paid linux version of the pkg
<VolUTFan> at one time, a long long time ago, in a galaxy far far away.  LOL, I found the vmware-server package, but they must have went to paid
<BluesKaj> there was afree vmware player version iirc
<VolUTFan> iirc is the name of the package?
<BluesKaj> no, iirc is short for "if I remember correctly"
<BluesKaj> VolUTFan, Idon't see vmware player anywhere nowadays
<VolUTFan> what is kvm-qemu?  Is it like vbox or vmware-player?
<VolUTFan> never used it before
<BluesKaj> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<BluesKaj> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<BluesKaj> !qemu-kvm
<proteusguy> How do I remove widgets from the panel? I've got a few dead ones I need to clear off.
<proteusguy> I see add-widget but nothing about remove-widget.
<BluesKaj> pro click on the cashew on right then move your cursor over the widget and popup with an X will show , click the X
<BluesKaj> proteusguy,^
<BluesKaj> VolUTFan, it's actually qemu-kvm in the package manager
<proteusguy> BluesKaj, many thanx.
<BluesKaj> np
<VolUTFan> Blues, I installed the qemu-kvm app, how do I launch it
<BluesKaj> VolUTFan, in the kmenu>setrtings>virtualizer
<BluesKaj> err apps>settings
<VolUTFan> interesting...  I don't see it
<BluesKaj> oops I'm all mucked up apps system>virt
<BluesKaj> ikeep most  favs in favs, so forget
<VolUTFan> i still don't see it in apps/system/virt
<VolUTFan> interesting
<VolUTFan> but I do know its installed.  Used package manager
<BluesKaj> libvirt or some such, check that it's installed
<VolUTFan> maybe it would require a log off and back on?
<VolUTFan> what is the command from the terminal to launch it?
<VolUTFan> maybe, I can just launch it that way for now?  I just wanted to see what it looks like
<BluesKaj> VolUTFan, hang on , I'm reinstalling it , then I'll find it
<VolUTFan> thanks Blues.
<VolUTFan> its prob something like kvm& or qemu&
<BluesKaj> think you're right , it's not there for me either ..rebooting
<VolUTFan> okie dokie
<alket> is there any PPA for kdevelop
<VolUTFan> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kdevelop-4.6  what about this alket
<alket> VolUTFan: thanks, but I need 4.7.1
<VolUTFan> okie dokie let me look
<VolUTFan> what about this?  https://launchpad.net/~rjvbertin/+archive/ubuntu/kdevelop
<VolUTFan> there is a dropdown for the repos you can pick your version.  its 4.7, but I would imagine that the install would include, hotfix 1
<alket> thanks VolUTFan
<VolUTFan> no problem alket
<alket> another question
<alket> Why when opening directory of current download from Firefox it opens Gwenview instead of Dolphin
<VolUTFan> sounds like the file association for whatever you downloaded is associated with gwenview
<VolUTFan> what file extension are you trying to open
<VolUTFan> hey Blues.. wb
<BluesKaj> VolUTFan, I found the page i used for 64 bit architecture for 10.04 or later, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation , using this command sudo apt-get install qemu-kvm libvirt-bin ubuntu-vm-builder bridge-utils
<VolUTFan> did the qemu ever show up
<VolUTFan> yes, I found that same page.
<BluesKaj> ran the command and it will install what's not aready there
<VolUTFan> did that as well
<BluesKaj> ok
<VolUTFan> did the qemu-kvm app ever show up in your app menu
<alket> VolUTFan: well I ned everything to open to dolphin , since i do Open Directory
<VolUTFan> alket, goto system settings/File Associations.  You can review that there
<BluesKaj> VolUTFan, ok install virt-manager, odd that one has to scroll to the bottom of the page for the key app :/
<VolUTFan> doing that now
<BluesKaj> it's in kmenu>apps>system>virtual machine manager , no need to logout
<VolUTFan> still installing.  I will check it in a minute.  Ive got my cpu taxed out.  upgrading 1 VM to 14.10 and installing Minix R3 on the other
<VolUTFan> i found it...  :)  awesome.  now to add my account to the libvirtd group
<BluesKaj> but I have a / and /home partitions and unfortunately / is the default for qemu-kvm guest OS installation and it's only 16G so it's not practical for me ...windows needs more than 10G for proper operation
<BluesKaj> tried installing to ./home , but it kept erroring
<BluesKaj> err /home
<rushilpaul> I'm having a problem with apt-get utility
<VolUTFan> whats the problem rush
<BluesKaj> apt-get is a package manager, and what's the issue, rushilpaul?
<roshan_> has anyone installed android studio on kubuntu
<roshan_> getting an error Unable to run mksdcard SDK tool.
<roshan_> Unable to run mksdcard SDK tool
<roshan_> android studio error
<roshan_> has  any one installed the latest version of android studio
<BluesKaj> roshan_, ubuntu-touch ?
<Stern> Thunderbird is showing the wrong dateformat (mm/dd/yy) in Kubuntu 14.04; not according to the locale setting which is dd/mm/yy. Anyone got a solution?
<VolUTFan> Stern, try reading this
<VolUTFan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1670601
<VolUTFan> I don't use thunderbird personally
<Stern> VolUTFan: Thanks, followed the instructions but they didn't help for me. I ended up installing an add-on which solves the problem.
<VolUTFan> anyone know how I can make an offline copy of a wiki?
<VolUTFan> i may be asking too much on that one lol
<sympto> VolUTFan: httrack or wallabag
<VolUTFan> thanks sympto.. will check that out
<sympto> any1 can tell me why i cant see anything on apple2 screensaver? or at least where to configure it? http://i.imgur.com/nXOsJxA.png
<hyper_ch> hmmm, 15.04 beta still has issues with custom partioning like created raid1 with 1 device and manual set encrypted drives
<VolUTFan> anyone know how to send a running process to a specific cpu core, like you can in windows using affinity
<VolUTFan> im tarring a directory with several GB of data and its eating too much cpu time across my multiple processors.  Its not a priority task, so it wouldn't bother me to isolate it to 1 core, so i can have more cpu for more important tasks
<VolUTFan> i found something on the topic
<Walex> VolUTFan: 'renice' for CPU
<Walex> VolUTFan: and 'man 0-k affinity'
<Walex> VolUTFan: and 'man -k affinity'
<VolUTFan> thanks walex
<Walex> VolUTFan: note that "eating too much cpu time across my multiple processors" is a priority issue not an affinity one.
<VolUTFan> how would you suggest I handle that issue ?
<Walex> VolUTFan: that's why I suggested 'renice'. Affinity is to minimize cache misses and context swaps across CPUs.
<VolUTFan> ive heard of renice, thats about all I know about it
<VolUTFan> I will check it out
<Walex> or in rare cases affinity is useful when CPUs have slightly different configurations
<VolUTFan> what I have is a tri-core
<Walex> VolUTFan: same here BTW
<Walex> VolUTFan: probably you just use 'renice' and the 'tar' (or rather compression) will go on in the background
<VolUTFan> can you give me an example of how you would use renice?
<VolUTFan> im reading the man btw, but an example would still be cool
<VolUTFan> I guess Blues called it a day.  He must have logged off
<VolUTFan> priority range -20 to 19..  wow, um what should I pick?
<Walex> VolUTFan: just 'renice $PID'
<Walex> VolUTFan: most likely it is not 'tar' that is consuming CPU, it is the compression process if you are compressing.
<Walex> VolUTFan: you can 'renice' with 'top', command "r"
<VolUTFan> would the compression process be literally listed as "compression"
<VolUTFan> so $top, compression "r"
<VolUTFan> or is the r the priority
<Walex> VolUTFan: no, probably 'gzip' or 'bzip2'
<Walex> VolUTFan: just run the command 'top' and it will be clear
<VolUTFan> ill take a look
<Walex> VolUTFan: but this is Kubuntu, you can do it with KDE: just press Ctrl+ESC and then right click on the process with high CPU and set it low priority
<VolUTFan> the slider bar?
<Walex> with high CPU%
<Walex> VolUTFan: yes.
<VolUTFan> i seen that earlier.  that is to renice the process?
<Walex> VolUTFan: yes, the same
<VolUTFan> oh ok.  I know that then
<VolUTFan> thanks
<VolUTFan> any idea how I can switch from gui to terminal in kubuntu running inside of vbox?  Usually its ctrl-alt F1
<sympto> does at least anybody mess around harder with kscreensaver?
<Blueleaf> i have an issue swapping the caps lock and esc keys. I can do it in the GUI but when i ctrl-alt-f1 to a login terminal it is not in effect. i have tried putting a command in my .profile but either that doesnt work or i have the wrong command. any ideas? o
<VolUTFan> Im telling ya what..  My connection to my local repos is kick@$$ now that I have used apt-mirror.  I knew it would be fast, but goodness, I didn't expect this kinda speed.
<VolUTFan> im even doing an upgrade to my other box, just simply updated my sources.list
<VolUTFan> fetched 858 MB in 2min 23s
#kubuntu 2016-02-29
<AppAraat> hi
<D-rex> How do I change an applications icon, for the whole system?  I'm trying to change the GIMP icon for the breeze icons
<zarg> hi longtime windows user here will i run into driver problems when i install kubuntu?
<Saturn812> it's better to stay on windows for him probably anyway
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Rish> i removed libstdc++6 as I was trying something...and now I am not able to login to my desktop...is it linked?
<purwanto> jlllkl
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<sunstar> hi
<AppAraat> hello
<Mylon> My computer is running like garbage.  How do I see what's eating up all of my RAM?
<sunstar> i use task monitor (gnome)
<AppAraat> Mylon: top or htop in terminal (emulator)
<AppAraat> (is what I personally use)
<Mylon> Neither of which seem installed by default?
<Mylon> Oh, top works.
<Mylon> I don't see what's causing the problem... 1.4 gigs of memory free, nothing eating more than 10% of cpu...
<Mylon> And.... Yeah, firefox didn't want to die so I'm gonna blame that.
<lordievader> Mylon: Could you run 'vmstat 1' for a while and pastebin its output?
<BluesKaj> ksysguard works well
<Mylon> Too late.  Firefox was slaughtered and now my computer is running well again.
<doublef91> hi
<doublef91>  i have i gma500 with xubuntu 15.10 but this card(gma) has the problem
<kermit1111> hello!
<kermit1111> can someone please help me install flashrom?
<kermit1111> i have installed kubuntu 14.10
<andybrine> Hi Everyone
<andybrine> Is it possible to change the animation for alt and tab in kubuntu?
<andybrine> Im really not liking it
<andybrine> is is possble?
<GreenDay> hello
<GreenDay> sometimes openoffice display black screen under kubuntu
<GreenDay> and then you restart it then it is normal...
<GreenDay> what do you think?
<andybrine> dont worry guys, all sorted :)
<Stern> After an update, the only screen size I can select is 1024x768. Anyone got a solution to fix this?
<Stern> I am using Kubuntu 14.04 with AMD integrated graphics A10-7850K
<Stern> Any things I could check?
<lordievader> Stern: Kernel update?
<Stern> lordievader: also done
<Blueboy> The integrated internet messenger has a good bit of issues in 15
<Blueboy> Breaks when setting up hagnouts
<lordievader> Stern: What I mean is, that could be the cause of the issue ;)
<lordievader> Stern: What is the output of 'lspci -k'?
<lordievader> !paste | Stern
<ubottu> Stern: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Stern> lordievader: https://paste.kde.org/pxzexnnbb
<lordievader> Hmm, the driver is loaded. Does 'xrandr' list higher resolutions?
<Stern> https://paste.kde.org/pzgfsqalo
<lordievader> Hmm, I would reinstall the fglrx-driver. I think you had a kernel update and that something went askew.
<Stern> thanks, gonna try taht
<Stern> that
#kubuntu 2016-03-01
<Lyrin> kubuntu keeps trrying to open "kdewallet" or something
<Lyrin> it doesn't want my password or a blank password though
<Lyrin> it also won't open urls in the browser I set as default
<MichaelTunnell> when is it asking for a password and which browser?
<Lyrin> it asks me for a password to open kdewallet
<Lyrin> and the browser is maxthon for linux
<Lyrin> it's a chromium based browser
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> i am trying to use Krita, but the FIle > New dialog is vertically outside my screen edges
<silv3r_m00n> can this be fixed ?
<AciD`> hi
<AciD`> on the live usb for kubuntu 15.10, I locked the screen
<AciD`> what is the default password to unlock it?
<AciD`> :/
<krytarik> AciD`: empty.
<dhanraj> how do i set command key as shortcut to application launcher?
<dhanraj> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dhanraj> !ask how do i set command key as shortcut to application launcher?
<ubottu> dhanraj: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hateball> dhanraj: which application launcher do you refer to?
<dhanraj> main with K symbol in taskbar
<dhanraj> i tried in shortcut but it does not allow me to assign only meta key (windows key)
<hateball> No that is not possible
<hateball> (without breaking other things)
<dhanraj> ohk
<hateball> dhanraj: But you know you can just bring up krunner with alt+space right?
<hateball> which lets you search and launch all the things
<dhanraj> i didnt knew that i thought it was only through alt + F2
<dhanraj> thanks
<hateball> It used to be alt+f2 default, but it's been changed since a while back. You can bind it to anything you like
<AciD`> using a liveusb, I left the computer unattended for a long time, now, when I try to powerup the screen again by moving the mouse, inputing some keys on the keyboard, nothing makes the screen to wake up. I can switch to a non-X tty though. any ideas?
<hateball> AciD`: try restarting sddm, that'll kill X etc
<AciD`> I'd rather not, I was doing a big update of my chrooted system in a terminal there
<AciD`> (yes, I should have used a nohup screen to do that..)
<AciD`> what is sddm btw hateball? the new lightdm? kwin?
<AciD`> oh, the new kdm
<AciD`> ok
<lordievader> Good morning.
<johnflux> What do I need to re-run if i have no alt+f2  runner
<johnflux> oh, krunner
<lordievader> johnflux: There you go ;)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kubuntu> hey
<kubuntu> hey guys
<kubuntu> sdas
<kubuntu> we
<Guest4001> \sd
<jubo2> 'dpkg –get-selections > packages.list' doesn't work
<jubo2> I also
<jubo2> tri
<jubo2> ed
<jubo2> changing that long dash to a short stash
<jubo2> what is going on?
<jubo2> I would just like an inloadable list of apt-get
<jubo2> 'ed software
<jubo2> I've done this before
<jubo2> http://juboblo.gr/index.php/2015/12/02/original-howto-migrate-gnulinux-to-bigger-disk-with-clean-install-and-grab-all-apt-gettable-software-settings-and-files/
<jubo2> totally should just dump all apt-getted packages in a inloadable list on the next system
<jubo2> bye bye rooted binaries
<hateball> jubo2: it's --get-selections
<hateball> that is TWO - first
<jubo2> oh.. yea.. the Wordpress concatenated the two dashes to long dash-line
<hateball> that's why people should learn to use those [code] boxes or whatever
<jubo2> hateball: yeah. now it works
<jubo2> sorry for my n00bish mistake
<hateball> jubo2: man dpkg ;)
<jubo2> Trop texy
<jubo2> Je juste "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade" quand je vois une plaquat qui dit quelque-chose comme "Security upgrades"
<hateball> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<BluesKaj> hateball, he jsut likes to show his linguistic skills, next time it might be russian :-)
<franky> k1l danke dir konnte updaten...
<al8989> i also have another issue with my network printer it's an hp officjet 8600 and connected wirelessly to my network but ubuntu can't always print to it sometimes i have to delete the printer and than set itup again to get it to work . It appears that when it does not work theip address of the printer has changed, however, my windows computers do not make me delete and reconfigure the printer when this happens thye just find anduse the
<al8989> printer at it's new ip address on their own is there anything i can do to make ubuntu behave the same?
<genii> al8989: Probably the better solution is to configure the dhcp server to always give the printer the same IP
<al8989> genii: ah ok, but is there a solution to make it work better without doing that?
<genii> al8989: So long as it's IP keeps changing, you will have the same problem. So the preferred way is give it an unchanging IP somehow. Either by telling the router or machine which assigns IPS to give it the same one every time, or possibly the printer itself has a setting on it for a static IP instead of dynamic one
<al8989> genii: ah ok, but i am now wondering why windows does not make me do anyhting and the printer always just works
<genii> al8989: It's in the driver somewhere
<al8989> genii: yes i figured as much just makesme mad because of all the stuff i had to do to print something last night from my ubuntu pc
<genii> al8989: Well, I've given you two options to look at now which would solve the issue.
<al8989> genii: yes im going to do as you suggested
<aro_> ciao
<aro_> !list
<ubottu> aro_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<genii> !it | aro_
<ubottu> aro_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<genii> al8989: To avoid : If you set the IP to static on the printer itself, make sure it isn't in the same range of ones being handed out by the dhcp server already, to avoid two devices fighting over the same IP.
<al8989> genii: ok will do that thank you
<MichaelP> What better fglrx or fglrx-updates ?
<Guest66639> Hi, do anyone knows about problems with disapearing caldav calendars in the KOrganize?
<Guest66639> Hi, do anyone knows about problems with disapearing caldav calendars in the KOrganize?
<aro_> !list
<ubottu> aro_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<genii> aro_:  /join #ubuntu-it
<BluesKaj> !it | aro_
<ubottu> aro_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<genii> BluesKaj: That will be the second time the factoid was pointed out to them :)
<MichaelP> Maybe he can't read
<BluesKaj> iI would like to know who the SOB is that published 'buntu chats as file sharing sites in some Italian computer magazine
<BluesKaj> think it was action parsnip at #ubuntu who found out about it
<genii> BluesKaj: Actually, it has more to do with an Italian ISP similar to the old CompuServe or AOL where you search for subjects with a syntax like calling factoids here
<Guest66639> Nobody has an idea how to fix my issue?
<genii> Guest66639: Apparently no one who is here at the moment. But keep asking avery 10-12 minutes as people join and someone may know
<genii> ..alternately there may be something on the forums or askubuntu
<BluesKaj> genii, but how would such a search end up on irc?
<Guest66639> genii: Okay thanks for repsonse. I'll check askubuntu
<genii> BluesKaj: They are just used to the convention of doing !list to get a menu of other commands and use the same thing no matter where they are
<genii> !info kdepim-runtime
<ubottu> kdepim-runtime (source: kdepim-runtime): runtime components for Akonadi KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.08.2-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 1800 kB, installed size 8236 kB
<genii> Hm
<genii> Guest66639: What Kubuntu version do you have?
<genii> Guest66639: I found this bug which seems similar, but for a kdepim-runtime version which is before what Wily has https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=339327
<ubottu> KDE bug 339327 in groupdav "StartTime format wrong" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<Guest66639> My issue is, that the caldav calandar doesn't appear in the calendar management. But the calendar can be found under korganizer calendar settings.
<Guest66639> Status is ready.
<al8989> hello, i was wondering if anyone had a reason why the setup forthe hp linux printer drivers hangs on my system, it gets through several steps before freezing
<MichaelP> 15.10 plasma 5.5.4 vlc problem i have not seen in awhile.. Since suse leap was released... VLC video only 1/4 of screen
<MichaelP> ppa:videolan/stable-daily .. that not even fix it
<soee> MichaelP: so you are on OpenSuse ?
<MichaelP> soee: no... 15.10.... said i have not seen that problem since the release of opensuse leap
<soee> i see, someone mentioned something similar i think not so long ago
<soee> but i don't know if there was some solution
<MichaelP> Kubuntu needs rebuilt for Qt5
<MichaelP> http://imgur.com/6grFX5E
<al8989> i need help installing the hp linux print drivers
<AciD`> what's the kde meta package in 15.10 ?
<AciD`> before, it was kde-full
<AciD`> now with kde5, what is it?
<genii> Maybe kde-runtime
<genii> !info kde-runtime
<ubottu> kde-runtime (source: kde-runtime): runtime components from the official KDE release. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.08.2-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 2084 kB, installed size 9674 kB
<AciD`> nop, not kde-runtime
<AciD`> somehow the upgrade from 14.10 to 15.10 got borked, but then I manage to chroot to my system to continue the upgrade
<AciD`> BUT
<AciD`> some things like kwin can't be installed, so I'm wondering which other vital package did not get installed
<AciD`> ah!
<AciD`> apt-cache rdepends kwin tells me it's either kubuntu-full, or kubuntu-desktop or plasma-desktop
<genii> The usual is kubuntu-desktop
<AciD`> ok, how are you supposed to investigate this kind of problem : http://paste.ubuntu.com/15261568 ?
<genii> Try apt-get update first
<AciD`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15261598
<AciD`> I did, then I tried to install kwin just to see where is the problem
<AciD`> it says "kwin-common : Depends: kwin-data (= 4:5.4.2-0ubuntu1) but 4:5.5.4-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1 is to be installed", but I don't have any ppa activated, or am I ?
<AciD`> (when I do apt-get update, I don't see any ppa url btw)
<genii> Kubuntu has official PPAs, they moved away from Canonicals regular repositories for some things now
<AciD`> ok, so it's not a 'ppa-related' problem
<mikeymop> hello all
<mikeymop> I am left unclear on the state of 15.10 and its usage of systemd and legacy utilities. I'm trying to do some adv networking and I am conflicted because of kubuntu's inclusion of both networkd and bridge-utils
<mikeymop> I was wondering if anyone knew the directory network-manager's bridges are located on the filesystem. And whether macvtap bridges are located in a different location
<mikeymop> I checked /etc/network/interfaces
<nithin> Can we use the windows key to launch application launcher in kubuntu
<nithin> Please help me. Just installed Kubuntu on my lap.
<nithin> Can we use the windows key to launch application launcher in kubuntu
<nithin_>  Can we use the windows key to launch application launcher in kubuntu
<lordievader> nithin_: No, the Super (windows) key is seen as a modifier key.
<clivejo> there is a utility I believe
<AciD`> I'm trying to finish the upgrade from 14.10 to 15.10, but somehow the official repository packages seems to be in a weird state since I have this kind of error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/15261918
<clivejo> http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2015/05/instal-ksuperkey-and-get-windows-key-in-kubuntu-1504.html
<AciD`> namely, "libkf5configcore5 : Depends: libkf5config-data (= 5.15.0-0ubuntu1) but 5.18.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1 is to be installed" that 'libkf5config-data' package wants a specific version, while the official version is higher ; how to fix that?
<clivejo> AciD`: you must have a PPA enabled
<clivejo> ubuntu15.10~ppa1 is coming from a PPA somewhere
<AciD`> clivejo > on http://paste.ubuntu.com/15261598 you can see that I don't, in the usual places. Could there be a hidden place I don't know about where ppa could be added/activated?
<clivejo> I usually use the Software Source util
<genii> AciD`: What does apt-cache policy libkf5config-data   report?
 * genii wanders back to work for a minute or two
<AciD`> 2sec
<AciD`> genii > well, I looked it up on the live usb to check which version it was, then downloaded via --reinstall --download-only
<AciD`> then installed it in the chrooted env
<AciD`> also
<AciD`> I erased my whole source.list, moved all the files from /etc/apt/source.list.d elsewhere, and am currently apt-get updating
<AciD`> (yes, I have a very, very slow internet connection)
<AciD`> so so far, the apt-cache policy  return a good version
<AciD`> perhaps that fixed it
<AciD`> ok
<AciD`> I guess at one point, I must have had some ppa activated, so it downloaded and installed some of those packages. I guess I'll have tor remove all those ones
<AciD`> any sed/awk guru that could tell me how to get the second columns of that paste in a apt-get remove --purge cmd ? : http://paste.ubuntu.com/15262127/
<AciD`> nevermind, got it right on http://paste.ubuntu.com/15262147/
<AciD`> ok, I had to temporarly remove the package init, but now the install is back on track
<AciD`> the kubuntu-full install that is
<AciD`> is there a way to reinstall the base packages (like init) with one meta-package btw?
<William__> Hello community! Perhaps somebody could help me. Everytime I play a video on Firefox, the sound is at 100%. Even if I lower it, the next video' s sound will be at 100% again. Any ideas what's going wrong?
<William__> nobody?
<K3B> ls
<bprompt> ls | grep "K3B" | 1>/dev/null
 * bprompt ducks
<valorie> I like k3b
<valorie> hope it gets ported though
<genii> valorie: It may not?
<lordievader> valorie: I see a 5 version of k3b in the KDE overlay (Gentoo)
<genii> Hm
<genii> I use it quite a lot
<bprompt> it gets ported?
<lordievader> No idea, it might just be a git reservation, or something.
<lordievader> [1] looks quite good for k3b. [1] http://developer.kde.org/~cfeck/portingstatus.html
<muessigb> hello!
<muessigb> my installation keeps crashing :(
<muessigb> right before the end it crashes due to a dpkg bug
<muessigb> it tells me about trying to overwrite locales which is also in some other package
<muessigb> i cannot fully remember but it happened twice so far
<muessigb> i even turned install updates during installation off
<muessigb> i am trying to install the latest version
<muessigb> on an uefi based amd64 machine
<muessigb> has anybody any idea how to fix this
<muessigb> i really want to install kubuntu
<muessigb> otherwise i will stay with windows again :/
<muessigb> which is really not that great for developing
<muessigb> i already had to give up crunchbang++ because it lacks the nonfree drivers i need
<muessigb> well they are on the install disk but it still cant find them ._.
<muessigb> anyways
<muessigb> does anybody have an idea?
<ussher_> if you want help you need to outline the problem better.  leave emotion out of it and provide specifics or you're unlikely to get an answere.
<AciD`> muessigb > usually when 2 packages provides the same file, it's safe to dpkg- i <one of the onflcting package> --force-all
<AciD`> then apt-get -f install
<AciD`> is there a way to reinstall the base packages (like init) with one meta-package?
#kubuntu 2016-03-02
<Mylon> Argh, Plasma keeps having all of these weird bugs and it's driving me crazy.
<Mylon> Right now some dialogs/windows just show up as a black box.
<Mylon> And I haven't quite figured out how to restart it safely.  Killing it makes launching anything damn near impossible.
<Fritigern> Mylon: hit CTRL+Space (CTRL+F2 before Plama5) to bring up KRunner and enter "killall -s HUP plasmashell && plasmashell --shut-up" to restart plasma
<Mylon> So before I do this, can you explain to me what these commands do?  I've tried "killall plasmashell && plasmashell" in the past but then I can't switch tasks and alt-space pretends to work but doesn't actually launch anything.
<Mylon> Basically forcing me to restart.
<Mylon> Fritigern?
<Fritigern> killall -s HUP causes a more or less clean abort of the plasmashell process, and plasmashell --shut-up is how plasmashell is begin run by the system in the first place.
<Fritigern> I use this all the time, well, when I need to. And I promise you that it works.
<Mylon> Alright.
<Mylon> Hmm, that sorta worked.  Firefox still doesn't redraw anything unless I alt-tab out and back in.
<Fritigern> When I first switched to Plasma5, plasma would often refuse to load after it would crash, but this usually did help with that : killall -s KILL plasmashell && rm -f ~/.cache/ksycoca5 && kbuildsycoca5 && plasmashell --shut-up
<Fritigern> Do make sure you have the most recent drivers ofr your graphics card
<Mylon> I wonder if AMD makes an auto-detect app for Linux...
<Mylon> I'm on a 5 year old laptop.
<Fritigern> If using an Nvidia or AMD card, you may get better results with the non-free drivers
<Fritigern> 5 year old? Then whatever AMD card is in there, it will probably no longer be supported by them
<Mylon> Or maybe I need a different GUI than KDE/plasma.
<Mylon> And now Pidgin can turn black and not display anything until I restart that.  :/
<Fritigern> Sounds like your issue is mostly with GTK apps
<Fritigern> Have a look at your GTK themes and see if they need to be reinstalled
<Mylon> This is a nearly fresh install I did like a month ago.  Someone here recommended I update to a newer version of Plasma but beyond that I haven't really done much to core systems.
<AciD`> I used ctrl+alt+L to lock my session
<AciD`> a white screen is now shown
<AciD`> what to do? :/
<rapte> hmm
<rapte> i think your session locker might've got broken or something
<rapte> just to go console (ctrl+alt+f1) and run systemctl restart lightdm
<rapte> (i assume you are telling this from another computer)
<AciD`> additionnaly, ctrl+alt+F[1-6] just goes to a black screen, then the screen goes in standby mode :/
<AciD`> yes I am
<AciD`> let's ssh to it then..
<AciD`> well, no luck
<AciD`> hm
<AciD`> perhaps it's because I switched from fglrx to the opensource driver
<AciD`> I rebooted
<jack_> How would I be able to upgrade kde 4 to kde5?
<valorie> jack_: I have done it, but it is not simple
<valorie> much easier to make a fresh install
<valorie> what version of Kubuntu are you running now?
<muessigb> AciD`: but how shall i do that during the installation
<muessigb> the installer does not allow me to do anything
<muessigb> i can't just open a command line and solve the conflict
<AciD`> cool
<AciD`> switching from kde4 to kde5 means losing most of your settings, at least all the one for configuring the desktop..
<AciD`> way to go martin.
<AciD`> </rant>
<hateball> AciD`: You could go in #kde and speak to mgraesslin if you like
<hateball> Ranting about someone giving you software for free where they are not around to read seems pretty rude
<AciD`> done
<AciD`> side question : in kde5, when you set 'windows can cover the panel'...they do cover the panel, but hovering the mouse on the edge does not make the panel appear again. Is there a known fix for this bug?
<Bl4ckD34tH_> hello
<Muessigb> Is there a way to manually deselect packages on install
<Muessigb> Or any debug mode?
<Muessigb> In the latest 15.10 installer
<Muessigb> There is a package conflict that keeps crashing the installer all the time
<Muessigb> with the locales
<Muessigb> I have set a German locale, checked non free packages and set German as a language
<Muessigb> I unchecked the download updates while installing option
<Muessigb> The notebook is a quad core amd64 based system with uefi
<Muessigb> The installer is so simplified that it seems impossible to resolve such issues
<Muessigb> Did anybody encounter something similar?
<Muessigb> Oh well
<Muessigb> I might come back later
<Muessigb> The screen lied - help doesn't wirk
<franky> had a problem in the installer in ubuntu 14 too
<franky> is there any distribution similiar to parted magic
<valorie> franky: parted magic?
<hateball> franky: ##linux probably knows more. depending on which tools you need you can look at sysrescuecd
<mag__> minimum sys requrirement for kubuntu
<dhanraj> pip3 install rpm gives me error
<dhanraj> cannot import rpm in python how should i do it?
<andrew_> hi
<andrew_> Im having some problems with hangs any hints on where to start looking?
<franky> i want to delete the drive, looking for erase disk tool
<franky> the drive is old same like the cpu
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ubuntu> hello
<Guest83980> witam
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Mylon> If I wanted to switch to another GUI, what would be the easiest way to do so?  Can I just install the package and edit startup, or should I backup my home directory and reinstall Linux?
<BluesKaj> Mylon,, another desktop?
<Mylon> Yeah.  Like gnome or... I don't know really.
<EvilRoey> we're sorry Mario, but our princess is in another desktop!
<EvilRoey> o/ all
<Mylon> KDE is not playing nicely with my computer.
<BluesKaj> just run sudo apt install gnome-desktop, for exaple , for unity it's ubuntu-desktop, for xfce  I think it's xubuntu-desktop etc etc, then just choose the DE/gui at the login page dropdown after booting
<BluesKaj> Mylon, what issues are you having with kde?
<Mylon> At the moment most tooltips/notifications/dropdown menus show as black windows.  But I've had other cases where alt-tabbing makes windows flash rapidly.
<Mylon> I forget my other gripes at the moment.
<BluesKaj> Mylon, have you checked out activities?
<Mylon> I have no idea what that is.
<BluesKaj> !activities
<BluesKaj> !info activities
<ubottu> Package activities does not exist in wily
<BluesKaj> oh lord
<Mylon> I'm still testing Linux out and trying to get a feel for it... The desktop and the touchpad and Firefox all still feel rough on the edges.
<Mylon> Pidgin also doesn't like me, but I'm 99% sure it has something to do with notifications.
<BluesKaj> Mylon, http://askubuntu.com/questions/253990/what-is-a-activity-in-kde-and-what-can-i-do-with-it
<Mylon> Oh look, Firefox isn't drawing properly again.  :/
<BluesKaj> ok which gpu, Mylon?
<Mylon> I don't know.  How do I check?  It's AMD mobility something or other.
<Mylon> Sometimes Firefox will accept input but it won't update to show what I've done until I alt-tab out and back in.  That one it only started doing over the last couple of days.
<BluesKaj> Mylon, in the terminal, lspci |grep VGA
<Mylon> Radeon HD 6520G
<Steffstoff_> Hi. Anyone here with korganizer expireance?
<Steffstoff_> https://askubuntu.com/questions/740919/korganizer-davcal-calendar-disappeared
<lyendril> can someone help me with my second screen becoming full white? :)
<lloyd__> Hello, anyone sucessfully running kubuntu in hyper v?
#kubuntu 2016-03-03
<AciD`> what can you do when the energy saver turned off your screen, then when you come back and move the mouse/input keys on the keyboard, the screen stays in standby mode?
<keithzg> AciD`: Tapping the power button doesn't wake it either?
<AciD`> keithzg > I just tried, it turned it off :(
<AciD`> I was on tty 1 though
<AciD`> very, very annoying to be obliged to reboot each time I want to get away for a few minutes from that computer :/
<estan> hm. anyone have problems with firefox leaking memory when left alone? every day when i get to work, if i left firefox running the day before, i'm greeted by "[845867.810128] Out of memory: Kill process 13536 (firefox) score 209 or sacrifice child" in my dmesg.
<estan> it never leaks (at least not up to the point of beeing OOM-killed) when i use it during the day.
<Smurphy> estan: I even got that problem on my android device.
<Smurphy> But the sacrifice is a nice thing... :}
<estan> it's firefox 44.0.2, and the only plugins i have installed are flash, java and some OpenH264 plugin from Oracle for WebRTC.
<estan> Smurphy: heh, yea. it's not that i'm particularly bothered by it since it doesn't do it when i use it regularly.
<estan> sometimes i close it down when i go home.
<estan> but i realize now that functionality is built-in :)
<hateball> I thought it was common knowledge that's how Firefox (or any browser really) works :p
<estan> heh yea, i guess. though on my home laptop, it's at least not OOM-killed. it's just huge most of the time.
<estan> funny thing is i switched from chromium some year ago as i was tired of its memory consuption.
<hateball> Firefox just feels sluggish in general to me, so I run Chromium
<estan> yea. i might switch back, for some variation in pain, heh.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<subash_> Hello !
<lordievader> o/
<viktoryeah> hello guys
<viktoryeah> i just joined linux today, is Kubuntu just interface or it is dedicated distributive?
<hateball> !flavors
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<viktoryeah> thx
<viktoryeah> !Kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<hateball> viktoryeah: at any rate, this channel is for support, if you're feeling chatty see v
<hateball> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<hermann_> bkmkkk
<Smurphy> BTW - is there a possibility to have, say an animated gif as background ? Something like these ? http://imgur.com/gallery/5beik
<Mylon> Gifs are obsolete.  All hail webm.
<genii> Testing
<Rockyfelle> Can I put an updated version of kubuntu on a usb whilst using it for kubuntu live_
<BluesKaj> Rockyfelle, what do you mean ?
<Rockyfelle> BluesKaj: I am running kubuntu live from my usb, but I need to put a new kubuntu.iso on that usb, Im wondering if that is possible
<BluesKaj> not on a usb that' in use and mounted
<BluesKaj> Rockyfelle,^
<Rockyfelle> Shouldnt there be a way to load kubuntu live entirely into ram
<Rockyfelle> So it would allow for this
<Rockyfelle> I mean the .iso is just 1gb
<BluesKaj> Isuppose you could chroot, but I've never tried it
<Rockyfelle> Fair enough, something I\ve learned from kubuntu is not to install it on a usb
<Rockyfelle> Seems to never load
<BluesKaj> what did you use to install the image/iso?
<Rockyfelle> On the live on im running now? netbootin something
<BluesKaj> if you used unetbootin then that's probly the issue , since it fails most of the time, startup disk creator or dd are your best options IME
<Rockyfelle> No the live one runs fine, I'm talking about my other usb where I actually litereally installed kubuntu
<Rockyfelle> Which was installed, uh, from a CD I think
<BluesKaj> Rockyfelle, make sure you have USB setup as first in the boot sequence in the UEFI/BIOS
<Rockyfelle> I dont think ive ever done that, unless you mean just select to boot it by pressing f8 or similar during bios bootup
<Rockyfelle> speaking of booting up, my third installation of kubuntu which is on my hdd, wont even load infinitely, it just shows some undescores blinking then goes back to bios
<BluesKaj> nope, you have to set up the USB as first in the boot sequence in the BIOS itself
<Rockyfelle> Why would I have to do that, ive never done that before when booting up another device
<Rockyfelle> But selecting it by pressing f8 or similar during bios bootup should achieve the same thing as youre saying
<BluesKaj> never heard of that
<BluesKaj> F8 must ae particular to your computer/laptop brand, that's totally new to me
<BluesKaj> Rockyfelle, why don't you just download a new image , burn it to a cd and install the new kubuntu to a partitionon your HDD
<Rockyfelle> Cause Ive already done that, and I dont want to reinstall everything
<Rockyfelle> Im currently trying boot repair
<BluesKaj> which kubuntu is installed then ?
<Rockyfelle> What do you mean_
<BluesKaj> which version?
<Rockyfelle> Im not sure, fairly recent
<Rockyfelle> Not LTS
<Rockyfelle> Hopefully ill just figure out boot repair and get it running
<BluesKaj> run lsb_release -a
<Rockyfelle> What will that dp?
<BluesKaj> it will show the release number
<Rockyfelle> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS Release:        14.04 Codename:       trusty
<Rockyfelle> Seems to show the live kubuntu
<Rockyfelle> That im currently using
<Rockyfelle> Im kind of afraid of messing around with boot repair since I dont know enough to not mess up
<BluesKaj> well, 16.04 LTS will be released in April, you can upgrade directly then from 14.04LTS , that's my recommendation
<BluesKaj> all boot rpair can help you with is reinstall the grub bootloader on your HDD not the usb stick
<Rockyfelle> I dont actually want to use LTS, I need to get the normal version before tomorrow into the usb so I can install it to another computer, to do this I want to use kubuntu thats installed on my HDD, but that one wont boot
<BluesKaj> which normal version are yoy talking about ?
<BluesKaj> you
<Rockyfelle> The one that isnt LTS
<Rockyfelle> Which would be 15.10
<BluesKaj> have you done any research about kubuntu at all ?
<Rockyfelle> Why do you wonder that_
<BluesKaj> because you have no idea about the releases , look here http://ftp.belnet.be/kubuntu.org/daily-live/pending/
<Rockyfelle> It seems I know them perfectly well?
<Rockyfelle> I have no idea what you dont think I know about, the newest release on the download page is 15.10
<BluesKaj> ok then download it and install it
<Rockyfelle> I would, if I could boot into my HDD kubuntu
<BluesKaj> what happens when you try to boot into it ? any deatils about errors etc/
<Rockyfelle> It shows blinking undescores then goes back into bios
<BluesKaj> bios ?
<Rockyfelle> yes, the bios menu
<Rockyfelle> from where I selected to boot said HDD
<BluesKaj> are there any other hdds on the computer?
<Rockyfelle> Yes, 3 including that one, one runs windows
<BluesKaj> Rockyfelle, did you install windows recently, after instlling linux?
<Rockyfelle> No, its been there for years
<Rockyfelle> Linux install was fairly recently on my 3rd drive
<BluesKaj> and you kubuntu drive doesn't boot at all and if boot repair can't fix grub then perhaps the drive or parttions are corrupted
<Rockyfelle> it may work, I could be using it incorrectly, heres what it tells me
<Rockyfelle> GPT detected. Please create a BIOS-Boot partition (>1MB, unformatted filesystem, bios_grub flag). This can be performed via tools such as Gparted. Then try again. Alternatively, you can retry after activating the [Separate /boot/efi partition:] option.
<BluesKaj> !UEFI
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<BluesKaj> Rockyfelle,^
<Rockyfelle> I dont want it to boot from the same disc as windows, but from its own disc, I can boot usbs etc fine, just not that specific kubuntu disc
<Rockyfelle> disc|drive
<BluesKaj> yes that's because your uefi boot partition doesn't have grub installed on it for that kubuntu OS
<Smurphy> Mylon: Are webm. a possible background ?
<BluesKaj> Rockyfelle, in the uefi /bios set the kubuntu disk to boot in legacy mode and disable quick start and secure boot
<Rockyfelle> Ive already disabled those, I doubt kubuntu can even start now cause I removed the boot partition
<BluesKaj> well then someone else has to help you since I'm no expert on setting up uefi boot ...I use legacy mode and dos partition table , not gpt
<Rockyfelle_> Secure boot is disabled by the bios is complaining about it being enabled....
<Rockyfelle_> But*
<valentina> ciao
<genii> Hm
<Steffstoff> Hi, does it work *wothout risk* to update KDE on kubuntu 14.04.4 LTS?
<marco-parillo> Short answer: No, there is risk.
<marco-parillo> Now the amount of risk depends on what the upgrade path is.
<marco-parillo> But, all advice should start with backing up your data (I do not bother backing up applications or configurations, but some do)/
<Steffstoff> Okay thank marco-parillo. Which upgrade path would you suggest?
<marco-parillo> If you are already on 14.04, I would keep updating / upgrading. You will be automatically notified when 16.04.1 is released.
<Steffstoff> This is the next TLS?
<Steffstoff> Is there any estimate date?
<BluesKaj> Steffstoff, April 21st
<genii> Steffstoff: 16.04 will arrive April 21, but it will be a while before first point release of 16.04.1 ..likely June-July. At that point you can go 14.04.X -> 16.04.1
<BluesKaj> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<Steffstoff> That's sounds really nice. And I can do this upgrade without any risk?
<genii> ( LTS to LTS becomes an available option when first point release arrives)
<BluesKaj> right , forgot about that
<zeroday> hi
<zeroday> where is here ?
<zeroday> i am first using here :)
<Steffstoff> @ BluesKaj right to upgrade without any risk?
<BluesKaj> there are always risks when upgrading from one version to another , but bear in mand what genii just posted about the first point release of 16.04.1 , Steffstoff
<Steffstoff> Okay so I should wait until June-July to upgrade 16.04.1. I undersand. Thank huys!
<zeroday> where is here ?
<genii> zeroday: You are in the Kubuntu support channel on the Freenode network
<zeroday> ok .. what is mean ?
<genii> zeroday: If you have questions about Kubuntu, this is the place to ask :)
<zeroday> nice :)
<zeroday> tnx :)
<BluesKaj> xe how did you get herel if you don't know where you are
<BluesKaj> zeroday,^
<zeroday> @Blueskaj
<zeroday> i am starter
<zeroday> and a play with my apps in my kubunto
<zeroday> and see thish :)
<BluesKaj> no @ needed on irc, nicks works
<zeroday> i think like telegram :)
<genii> zeroday: You are using a program which is an Internet Relay Chat client (IRC)
<zeroday> what is the bset c++ compiler in liunux ?
<Steffstoff> Is a KOrganize crack here under us?
<zeroday> IRC ?  what is it ?
<BluesKaj> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<zeroday> ok tnx :)
<genii> zeroday: IRC=Internet Relay chat ... a network like Freenode or Quakenet has IRC "channels" you join, like large chats of people talking the same subject. Right now you are in the channel #kubuntu
<genii> Steffstoff: I'm not quite sure what your question is
<Steffstoff> My CalDav calendar dissapears. Perhabs someone as a idea?!
<Steffstoff> https://askubuntu.com/questions/740919/korganizer-davcal-calendar-disappeared
<denza242> zeroday: I do not know about what is the "best" C++ compiler in linux, but GCC++ and Clang++ work well for me
<zeroday> tnx genii for IRC
<zeroday> best a thing like visual studio
<zeroday> :))))))))))))))))))))
<genii> zeroday: You may want to look at the program called Eclipse
<genii> !eclipse
<genii> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.1-8 (wily), package size 15 kB, installed size 122 kB
<genii> Steffstoff: Ah, right, I remember this question from another day. Hopefully soon there will be someone who knows about it.
<denza242> ah he left :<
<BluesKaj> he's never heard of irc ...
<BluesKaj> I must be getting old
 * genii makes a note to leave a bag of flaming poo on BluesKaj's porch
<genii> ;)
 * BluesKaj avoids stomping on flaming bags
 * BluesKaj takes genii's fire maker devices away
<genii> Aw :(
<BluesKaj> lucky i don't have a porch  ;-)
<genii> Where do you sit with cold beers in the summertime?
<BluesKaj> on my backyard patio, in the shade :-)
<genii> Ah, nice
<genii> Steffstoff: Your connection is bouncing on and off, might want to look at that
<Steffstoff> It's me again. Due to my KOrganizer problem I'd like to reinstall the whole KDE "suite" how can I do this? I'd use: sudo apt-get install --reinstall <paketname>
<Steffstoff> But which paket I have to reinstall?
<bprompt> Steffstoff:   ahmm korganizer maybe?
<Steffstoff> that isn't enough, because it doesn't fix my problem.
<bprompt> Steffstoff:   hmm dunno koffice then I gather
<bprompt> Steffstoff:    what was the original issue with korganizer anyway?
<Steffstoff> bprompt: https://askubuntu.com/questions/740919/korganizer-caldav-calendar-disappeared
<Steffstoff> I hope with a complete reinstall ob the suite I can fix this.
<bprompt> Steffstoff:   are you backed up?  can you afford a PIM apps data redoing?
<Steffstoff> By now no backups
<bprompt> hmmm
<Steffstoff> wait backup from what? The Kmail und Korganizer stuff?
<Steffstoff> or from the home folder?
<bprompt> Steffstoff:   yes, kmail and such
<bprompt> that's not  hmm a great idea, but you should periodically anyway
<Steffstoff> kmail is no problem, cause it's imap. I'll get the mails again from the server.
<bprompt> Steffstoff:     was going to recommend, to hose the Akonadi database, or the akonadi settings, since PIM apps  like knode/kmail/korganizer and such, use the akonadi database server to do a lot of their storing and such, and at times in my case, when something happens to it, then the PIM apps start going awry
<bprompt> it looks like is the PIM app, but is really the akonadi database, not always, but often enough
<Steffstoff> okay I guesst as well a akonadi issue. That's the reason why I'd like to reinstall the whole package
<bprompt> Steffstoff:   why not just delete their "rc" file and let it recreate it maybe?   maybe it's just a configuration issue
<Steffstoff> What do you think is the best way?
<Steffstoff> I deleted all in .config
<bprompt> Steffstoff:    I think installing the whole package may be the last resort to try
<Steffstoff> doesn't work :/
<bprompt> Steffstoff:   well, sudo apt-get install [package] <- will do then
<Steffstoff> but what is the package name?
<bprompt> Steffstoff:    each have their own from what I can tell, korganizer is a package itself
<Steffstoff> Okay korganizer I reinstall almost 5 times.... doesn't fix the issue.
<Steffstoff> Can I reinstall the akonadi server?
<Steffstoff> Or another componete which could cause that issue?
<bprompt> yes
<bprompt> Steffstoff:     akonadi-server and akonadi-backend-mysql
<murthy> I have installed intel graphics drivers from intel's 01.org website using their installer sometime back, now after a recent update 3 or 4 days back seem to have a bug, sometimes the screen turns to sold blue color, even not able to use the tty sysreq works. Now I just want to remove the intel driver, how can I do that?
<Steffstoff> bprompt: What do you say? Schould I reinstall both?
<bprompt> Steffstoff:    sure, keeping in mind, that we don't really know what may be happening to CalDav, it may just be an updated library version of some other kde package
<Steffstoff> reinstall done | issue still there... -.-
<Steffstoff> bprompt: reinstall done | issue still there... -.-
#kubuntu 2016-03-04
<gabrielmihai> Kubuntu 15.10 doesn't have libgnome-vfsmm-2.6-dev package?
<gabrielmihai> Sorry...
<gabrielmihai> Hello! :D
<gabrielmihai> :))
<genii> !info libgnome-vfsmm-2.6
<ubottu> Package libgnome-vfsmm-2.6 does not exist in wily
<genii> !info libgnome-vfsmm-2.6 trusty
<ubottu> Package libgnome-vfsmm-2.6 does not exist in trusty
<genii> Hm
<gabrielmihai> what means wily and trusty?
<genii> gabrielmihai: wily=15.10 trusty-14.04
<gabrielmihai> A, ok
<gabrielmihai> thank you very much!
<genii> It was in Precise but must have been replaced by another package now with a different name
<gabrielmihai> ok. I'll try to find it
<em> Any of you know of a nice app that runs on linux which would do the following: Be a gui for doing public key cryptography stuff with a GUI for users who are really crappy at using computers?
<genii> em: A better definition of "public key cryptography stuff" might help :)
<em> encrypt and decrypt files that you want to send and receive using gpg
<genii> Probably the simplest webmail server you could find, with gnupg and a keyserver on it, and some tinkering underneath
<genii> But nothing as a turnkey solutyion that I've seen yet for this
<gabrielmihai> Can you tell me how to find this package? I need it, otherwise I can not build someting.
<gabrielmihai> At least I think so!
<genii> gabrielmihai: Since this package no longer exists, it must have been made obsolete or replaced by a package of a different name. I would suspect libgnomevfs2-dev is the one now
<gabrielmihai> ok. That's what you ask
<gabrielmihai> thanks
<gabrielmihai> I asked*
<vonspyderman> yee haw
<Daskreech> Hello!
<Guest60830> hi, you probably had this topic before, but since I cannot browse history I need to post this question. I saw that Ubuntu 16.04 doesn't have beta version of Kubuntu. What is happened to kubuntu development? Is this over or?
<Guest60830> * sorry I meant Canonical
<hateball> Guest60830: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<Daskreech> Guest60830: It's still being built
<Guest60830> Ah ok, because I have found that there are several distros that has beta 1 released but for kubuntu - it say - it is not joining the party :)
<Guest60830> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/02/ubuntu-16-04-beta-1-download-flavors
<Guest60830> "Not taking part is Kubuntu."
<Daskreech> Somewhat true but if you would like to get into beta testing just grab the beta
<Guest60830> Daskreech, there is no beta of kubuntu 16.04, only daily images
<snele> kathrin__: I don't know if somebody already helped
<snele> you can use dd comand to make usb startup disk
<snele> enter directory where your ISOs are (for exmp cd Downloads)
<snele> then run command lsblk
<snele> for me usb drive is always marked as sdb
<snele> so command should look like this:
<lordievader> Good morning.
<snele> sudo dd if=name.of.your.iso of=/dev/sdb
<snele> morning :)
<lordievader> Hey snele, how are you?
<Daskreech> kathrin__: Hullo
<Daskreech> kathrin__: Have you booted off this computer before with USB sticks?
<kathrin__> @Daskreech Yes I bootet this comp with a stick
<n8w> hey
<hateball> hello n8w, do you have a question?
<n8w> do u guys know how to get rid off this: unable to install new version of `/usr/bin/cpan2dist': Device or resource busy. apt-get -f install doesnt work
<n8w> its perl related
<stucky_> Does anyone easily run kubuntu on a raspberry pi 3?
<n8w> the same happens for perl: unable to install new version of `/usr/bin/perl': Device or resource busy
<hateball> !pi
<hateball> hmm
<hateball> n8w: I dont think an image has been built for RPi3 yet
<jubo2> Hiya
<jubo2> I'm getting hash sum mismatch when I run 'sudo apt update'
<jubo2> is this serious? is this passing?
<mparillo> jubo2: I have seen it pass.
<mparillo> But maybe that is because I generally run a daily image.
<mparillo> And often have the landing-ppa on.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ejay> Hi all. Is it possible to force application to minimize to systray (plasma5)?
<hateball> ejay: seems not, https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344168
<ubottu> KDE bug 344168 in general "there is no ksystray for plasma5" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ejay> hateball: holy fak x_X
<hateball> ejay: you could always have a hotkey or so for moving windows to a designated "storage" workspace
<hateball> use krunner or hotkeys to bring them to front again
<ejay> hateball: wow, what's about just minimizing to systray? Is it rocket science? I remember there was something like that in kde4.
<hateball> ejay: read the link I gave you, it details why
<Mylon> Hmm... "Cinnamon" doesn't show up in Discover.
<snele> lordievader: good, how are you? sorry for very late answer :)
<lordievader> snele: Doing okay, trying to figure out a piece of code.
<hateball> Mylon: That's because it's a Linux Mint DE
<Mylon> I need something other than KDE.
<BluesKaj> Mylon, so you expaect an answer to that comment/question here ?
<Mylon> I was hoping for a recommendation.  But I'll go ahead and install xfce and see how that goes.
<BluesKaj> Mylon, this is a kde /kubuntu channel , go look elsewhere for those recommendations
<Guest61018> hi
<Tech> Hello!
<BluesKaj> hey Tech
<Tech> Hey there
<Tech> I'm trying to figure out how to "snap to grid" the desktop icons, like you can in Windows...
<Tech> I'm using Kubuntu 15.10
<Tech> I've crawled all over the net looking, and poked around in Kubuntu, but cannot find it
<Tech> Linux Mint at least has "Keep Aligned", but I can't find anything close in K15.10
<BluesKaj> Tech, systemsettings>desktop effects, scroll down to windows management>desktop grid, that's as close as i can find
<Tech> BluesKaj, I think that aligns various virtual desktopns in a grid.  You wouldn't think something so basic as aligning desktop icons would be missing.  I mean, who wants to  have icons on their desktop without being able to keep them aligned nicely.  Thanks for looking
<al8989> hello I have a question is it ok toinstall ubuntu on the old ancient ide hard drives? Would there be a big performance hit since installing onto a computer with 3 gb ram and an  intel q6600 quadcore processor.
<BluesKaj> Tech, if you align the icons manually they will stick ... sorry but i haven't used desktop icons since quicklaunch widget came along for the panel
<BluesKaj> al8989, kubuntu should run quite well on older IDE hdds , I have  WD160 from 2006 that works perfrctly fine. not as fast as the newer sata etc but close enough not to notice , especilly with 3G RAM and your cpu
<al8989> i was asking this because it orignally had a sata hd in the computer but the sata hd died and i think some ports might be bad, however i was able to determine that the ide ports still work.
<al8989> BluesKaj, i was asking this because it orignally had a sata hd in the computer but the sata hd died and i think some ports might be bad, however i was able to determine that the ide ports still work.
<BluesKaj> al8989, yes I read your post the first time, like I said your IDE should work just fine
<al8989> BluesKaj ah ok do you worth me trying to salvage the pc or should i just replacethe board since sata ports aren't working right
<BluesKaj> are yoiu sure the sata ports aren't working al8989
<al8989> well the dvd drive and the hard drive don't work i tried three hard drives, but right beforethis my main hard drive startted to fail and make the loud grinding noises that a failing hard drive makes.  However, when i plugin an odide dvd rom drive i had i wasableto boot the ubuntu ive cd
<al8989> howevermy sata dvd rom does not work
<al8989> like either of my two hd's
<BluesKaj> ok , that's not a good sign
<al8989> but the ide portwork fine
<al8989> i was thinking of just scrapping thewhoe thing as i can buy orbuid  a much better pc for a few hundred dollars
<BluesKaj> how many IDE connectors on the motherboard?
<al8989> two
<BluesKaj> sounds to me like an older pc
<al8989> it has one of the full atx motherboards in it it has four sata and two ide
<Tech> BluesKaj - I don't see QuickLaunch as an available widget in the add widgets list.  I'm guessing it's incorporated into the panel by default? (I see I can simply drag icons to the panel)
<BluesKaj> and all the sta connections fail?
<BluesKaj> sata
<al8989> well it finds the hard drives and the dvd ro dirve but they don't work right and makes the computer shut off, but the coputer stayson when i use the ide stuff
<BluesKaj> Tech, which kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> al8989, that's strange
<al8989> i figured a bootable system first, since my i know my primary hd that had the os died and then i try to see what sata ports i could get to work
<al8989> i don't want tothe touch theother sata and but an os on it because that has all my documents on it
<al8989> i hadone hd forthe os a nd software and one for my documents that are backed up ontodvds
<BluesKaj> al8989, the pc shuts down when no HDD is detected, thatprobly why the dvdrom etc won't work without a hdd in the pc...that's only thing I can think of
<al8989> yes thats what i was thinking myself
<BluesKaj> Tech, which kubuntu and kde/plasma version are you using, think the quicklaunch may have been dropped in the earlier plasma desktop widget set
<BluesKaj> Tech, aamof there's no quicklaunch in 15.10 at all...I'm running 16.04 development version which has it restored
<BluesKaj> just checked
<Rish> does any one knows why to use "#define NanString L"NAN"
<Rish> ?
<genii> Rish: You might want the #scilab channel
<Rish> ya its implemented in scilab but I dont know its usage
<Rish> I thought it would be general thing in c++
<Rish> NAN
<genii> Rish: Perhaps /join #scilab ..and ask there :)
<Rish> genii: ya thanks
<snippyhi> hi
<snippy> hi
<sick_rimmit> http://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-packaging-party/
<sick_rimmit> It's gonna be really fun :-D
<BluesKaj> sick_rimmit, packaging what ?
<sick_rimmit> BluesKaj:  it's a party
<sick_rimmit> and there might be some packaging
<sick_rimmit> mostly its just going to be fun
<BluesKaj> ok , sick_rimmit , just checked out the URL , not a packager, but if I'm not busy I'll hang out with you guys
<sick_rimmit> BluesKaj: Excellent, that is the main aim, gathering the community to have fun
<sick_rimmit> I got to go now, catch you later
<BluesKaj> ok , later
<Jobava> is it possible to watch the stream without a G+ account?
<GreenDay> a golden asteroïd will hit the planet in France near soon...http://www.scienceinfo.fr/un-asteroide-contenant-600-kg-dor-va-prochainement-percuter-la-terre/
<GreenDay> is it hoax?
<GreenDay> [I know its not linux directly related...]
 * genii makes more coffee
<GreenDay> lol
<bprompt> GreenDay:   is a sign of boredom, that simply means you need to run Solitaire or Patience, and do some blackjack maybe
<D-rex> How do I stop the 'Failure to download extra data files: flashplugin-installer' error.  I had trouble with it downloading for a while but last night I got to install but the error persists.   Is there a way to silence the error?
<D-rex> Kubuntu 15.10
#kubuntu 2016-03-05
<valorie> hmmm, I've never seen that
<valorie> I guess I would tend to do in the commandline: `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade`
<valorie> and if that didn't quiet it, `sudo apt install -f`, where f=fix
<ponchale> hi
<ponchale> how are you
<ponchale> I'm back
<ponchale> hehehe
<ponchale> someone connected?
<FlameReaper-PC> Is there a reason why sddm doesn't show up? Tried restarting it several times but I don't see anything. Logs seem to show it starts normally... but I see nothing
<bobbySmurda> Is kubuntu active still being developed? Links from the kde community are dead and packages support versions up to like 13.10 since then nothing.
<FlameReaper-PC> All right, sddm thinks it's running but it doesnt' seem to load to the login screen. It just leaves the screen it's supposed to start still with the kernel messages visible.
<FlameReaper-PC> as a result I have to use startx.
<FlameReaper-PC> Anyone has any idea why? I'll post the necessary logs if needed.
<jiuser17> how is the state in "encrypting kubuntu with dmcrypt using the gui-installer" ? this bug exists for more than 4 years now. In my opinion a not-so-good-thing. if you also want to reach beginners
<MacLeod> Why beginners are necessary? especially will only shout at new plasma
<jiuser17> it was just a compare to ugly unity-ubuntu or other gtk-based *untus... in any of them you can select "full disk encryption".. set your pw and thats it.. only under kubuntu you always had to to luks/dmcrypt in konsole. I alway been kubuntu user. but I set-up many installations.
<jiuser17> and in these times.. encryption is a must have imho
<jiuser17> I always wished it would have been so easy to use dmcrypt with the kubuntu installer..
<MacLeod> some communities talk a lot of Kubuntu's death :D
<jiuser17> is there a good alternativ if it really would die?
<jiuser17> i think no
<valorie> well, you could help us improve the installer
<valorie> we're not dying, but it's been a struggle lately
<valorie> the entire team works well together, and we have fun
<jiuser17> if I had the skills I would help. be sure.. but I am not a programmer/developer.. just a "linux-power-user" since a couple of years now :-(
<valorie> but there are not enough of us right now
<valorie> jiuser17: which is where most of us started, right?
<jiuser17> valorie: you are right :-)  but let me ask.. do you personally know this bug I mean?  how could I do something against that
<valorie> I'm not a coder either, so I don't
<valorie> however, if you drop into #kubuntu-devel when people are awake, or write to kubuntu-devel list and offer, I'll bet you get some pointers on a good direction
<valorie> for starters, if ubuntu's installer offers that, then what needs to be done is to compare, and fix ours
<valorie>  because encryption has nothing to do with KDE software
<jiuser17> valorie: so if you arent a coder either.. how do you participate?  what do you DO? :-)
<valorie> I'm on the kubuntu council, I write, and answer people's questions
<valorie> I'm a grandmother, and don't have the yen to learn to program
<jiuser17> ok thats pretty cool
<valorie> however, I'm a good writer, editor, and love people and tech
<valorie> so that's how I pitched in
<valorie> oh, I do testing as well
<jiuser17> :-) :-)  at what age can I call myself to be a grandfather? very interesting :-)   perhaps I could apply as kubuntu-grandpa
<valorie> it was my middle son and his wife having my grandson Oscar!
<valorie> I blog as linuxgrandma btw
<valorie> and I work in KDE as well
<jiuser17> very cool. will have a look at your blog..
<valorie> neat!
<jiuser17> about the installer problem.. gonna ask perhaps in the dev channel.. I know there are bigger problems at this time.. but it is worth a question
<jiuser17> bye
<valorie> sometimes people say that they are beginners, and so can't contribute
<valorie> but "beginner" status is a super-power
<valorie> you pick up on glitches that the devels work around habitually, and forget to fix
<jiuser17> always knew to be a super hero... :-)
<valorie> especially for testing
<valorie> oh, and finding and fixing documentation
<MacLeod> i don't say that dies. i say that there is such talks, and in large quantities...
<valorie> that's too bad, and not based in reality
<MacLeod> it has moved me to begin to learn a situation and try to participate
<MacLeod> i know
<valorie> great!
<MacLeod> installer has one more bug btw
<MacLeod> on 16.04 daily
<valorie> oh, have both of you filed these bugs in launchpad?
<valorie> the easiest way is `ubuntu-bug ubiquity` in the commandline
<valorie> that way the system gathers all necessary info from your computer
<MacLeod> crashes on machines that has no UEFI, underfined field or smt
<MacLeod> it's not mine, was caught by several people from community
<valorie> right, I think there is no non-uefi version for recent releases
<valorie> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<valorie> maybe the mini-iso has no uefi
<valorie> not sure
<MacLeod> problem not in uefi directly. i think script does some init, but can't get field secure_boot or something like that, i forgot(
<MacLeod> and crashes when in another part tries to read that field
<valorie> please file a bug next time you test
<valorie> also, are you reporting your test results in the qa site?
<valorie> we *need* testing, for this LTS more than anything
<valorie> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<valorie> follow the links there to get to the ISOs for testing
<MacLeod> I did not especially tested 16.04 cause there old version of plasma
<MacLeod> i makes Qt / plasma from sources and practice deep diving to repos/code last week :P
<valorie> right, we're having a bit of a problem getting the latest into the archive
<valorie> hopefully that happens Very Soon
<valorie> our paperwork (FFe) is nearly done
<valorie> we just need testing
<MacLeod> i know several people who work testing hard
<valorie> that's good, IF the results are reported
<MacLeod> but... have lost in translation problem (
<MacLeod> they from our russian community http://kubuntu.ru
<valorie> translation/internationalization problems are bugs which should be reported also, MacLeod
<valorie> there probably needs to be someone who can report or at least comment in english though
<MacLeod> only the few can conduct any activity on English speaking resources
<MacLeod> I will try to help them...) many years community live separately mostly, it is unfair
<valorie> yes, it's great to know that there is a thriving russian community
<valorie> we have lots of active users in Romania as well; fortunately one of our devels is Romanian and speaks english well also
<valorie> so it would be great if you got more involved
<valorie> site looks great!
<valorie> in fact, it would be cool if you wrote a little piece about the site for the main Kubuntu.org site
<valorie> and send it to Kubuntu-devel ?
<valorie> just a few sentences
<MacLeod> I'll tell more - many people here loves KDE and kubuntu but happens cry about bugs and packaging delays)
<MacLeod> well, I'll prepare the description
<valorie> super, we'd love closer ties with our international users
<valorie> so we can make the experience better for all of you
<MacLeod> i think so
<MacLeod> actually my English isn't really good, in perfection only Russian and pair of programming languages))
<MacLeod> but it's better than nothing
<valorie> your english is lovely
<valorie> and if you hang out with us english-speakers, it can only get worse
<valorie> lol
<valorie> what sort of programming do you do?
<MacLeod> I've just got used to speak, write paragraphs of the text freely. and now i experience some restrictions :)
<valorie> I can help
<MacLeod> c-like, c++ and c# mostly. and javascript/node.js
<valorie> you could send it directly to me, I can edit, and send it back
<valorie> valorie.zimmerman@gmail.com
<MacLeod> it would be great! thanks
<valorie> I look forward to working with you on this
<MacLeod> okay, nice
<FlameReaper-PC> I have been rebooting a few times in attempts to fix my SDDM problems but so far I haven't resolved anything, was there anyone who responded to my query before?
<valorie> FlameReaper-PC: no, but have you tried
<valorie> systemctl enable sddm in a tty?
<valorie> `systemctl enable sddm` in a tty?
<valorie> within the tick marks
<valorie> btw, is this in 15.04, or 15.10 ?
<FlameReaper-PC> valorie: 15.10
<valorie> hmmm
<FlameReaper-PC> I have tried systemctl enable sddm and disabling it a few times
<valorie> I haven't had problems with sddm for over a year
<FlameReaper-PC> let's see in chronology
<valorie> `systemctl start sddm`
<FlameReaper-PC> I was following the instructions to remove Intel's drivers from 01.org
<FlameReaper-PC> up to that point I have no problems, and also because I'm replacing my graphics card
<valorie> hmmm, that isn't a site I'm familiar with
<FlameReaper-PC> or wait
<valorie> better to stick with official pages
<valorie> !intell
<valorie> oops
<valorie> !intel
<FlameReaper-PC> ah yes it was https://01.org/
<valorie> this is for chromeOS
<valorie> not ubuntu
<FlameReaper-PC> https://01.org/linuxgraphics << here to be precise
<FlameReaper-PC> and so I did the procedure to remove it
<FlameReaper-PC> and rebooted
<valorie> The driver enables desktop-like visuals for people that rely on mobile devices for gaming, entertainment, medicine, energy or design.
<valorie> is this a mobile device?
<FlameReaper-PC> No
<FlameReaper-PC> it's a PC
<FlameReaper-PC> http://pastebin.com/JdmEu0Ym SDDM's log
<valorie> I think this is the problem
<valorie> that is not the proper site for a driver download
<FlameReaper-PC> Yeah, I already had the drivers there removed
<FlameReaper-PC> nouveau is working as it should on my PC right now, but SDDM remains weird for me
<FlameReaper-PC> from what I can understand from SDDM's logs was it behaved normally, but from what i can see it doesnt' show up the login UI
<valorie> something is stopping it, but I don't know what
<valorie> your paste shows it being stopped
<FlameReaper-PC> At the end down there it's because I killed it by 'systemctl stop sddm'
<valorie> ah
<FlameReaper-PC> because at that point SDDM's UI isn't showing up
<valorie> unfortunately, although we use SDDM, it is not our software, and the rest of Ubuntu doesn't use it either
<FlameReaper-PC> if I try to do a normal boot the screen just stays there and then jumps back into showing the kernel logs visible on startup
<FlameReaper-PC> do I need to ask KDE regarding this?
<FlameReaper-PC> also I've tried installing LightDM as alternative but it's not working for me
<valorie> well, I think you need new intel drivers
<valorie> right, and we offer no help for lightdm
<valorie> we've not used it for quite awhile
<FlameReaper-PC> valorie: but I already rolled back to the drivers from the official repositories
<valorie> ah, good
<valorie> ok
<valorie> !info sddm
<ubottu> sddm (source: sddm): modern display manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.0-0ubuntu11 (wily), package size 245 kB, installed size 1092 kB
<FlameReaper-PC> right now a workaround I have is to boot via nodm
<valorie> how about `sudo apt install --reinstall sddm`
<FlameReaper-PC> valorie: already tried to no avail
<valorie> ok, how about dpkg sddm --reconfigure
<valorie> uh, not sure that's quite right
<FlameReaper-PC> hold on, I just reinstalled sddm again
<FlameReaper-PC> I'll try this one more time, it just made changes to the Xsession scripts
<FlameReaper-PC> I can just kill the X server and try restarting via sddm, right?
<valorie> if you know to startx
<valorie> sounds like you do
<FlameReaper-PC> I can do it, let's see if SDDM plays nicely now
<FlameReaper-PC> Back, looks like that didn't do it either.
<FlameReaper-PC> In the meantime I have some more logs, I'll put them up now.
<valorie> well, I can't help much with them, but you could write to the kubuntu-user list perhaps
<FlameReaper-PC> sddm.log: http://pastebin.com/8sN7pKN1, systemctl status sddm: http://pastebin.com/JDPZjiAB, syslog | grep -i sddm: http://pastebin.com/1embz9bZ, Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/eEVAe5EY
<FlameReaper-PC> valorie: I guess I'll do some more reading if I can find a solution then, thanks
<lordievader> Good morning.
<valorie> lordievader: are you any good with sddm?
<lordievader> Err, not really. It works for me... still need to configure it some day.
<valorie> heh, same here
<valorie> FlameReaper-PC has had some problems and just posted very complete logs above
<lordievader> This is one of those, login -> get thrown back to the login screen, things?
<valorie> "sddm thinks it's running but it doesnt' seem to load to the login screen. It just leaves the screen it's supposed to start still with the kernel messages visible."
<lordievader> Oeh, that is new.
<valorie> yeah
<lordievader> Why the recovery mode?
<valorie> FlameReaper-PC: still here?
<FlameReaper-PC> valorie: Yes
<valorie> lordievader asks why the recovery mode?
<FlameReaper-PC> because otherwise I can't seem to access the tty
<FlameReaper-PC> right now a workaround I have is to start by using nodm
<lordievader> FlameReaper-PC: Please reboot without it.
<FlameReaper-PC> as it is my SDDM setting was to autologin
<lordievader> Sddm has a few scripts which check for these kind of keywords.
<FlameReaper-PC> lordievader: reboot without?
<lordievader> Without the recovery parameter.
<FlameReaper-PC> the recovery mode?
<FlameReaper-PC> also if it helps should I set SDDM to require my password for login or does it not change anything
<lordievader> For this problem it shouldn't matter.
<FlameReaper-PC> back in normal mode, but sddm still doesnt' show itself
<lordievader> FlameReaper-PC: Not in another tty, by any chance?
<FlameReaper-PC> hmm
<FlameReaper-PC> let's see
<lordievader> ?
<FlameReaper-PC> nope, that doesn't seem to be the case
<FlameReaper-PC> normally SDDM will start on vt7, right?
<FlameReaper-PC> either way I don't see it running on ttys 1~6
<lordievader> That depends, I believe Kubuntu still starts it on vt7 yes.
<lordievader> You could run the binary yourself (as root) and see if it crashes or something.
<FlameReaper-PC> lordievader: as in 'sudo /usr/bin/sddm' or something?
<lordievader> FlameReaper-PC: Yes, run that from a tty.
<FlameReaper-PC> No result
<lordievader> What happens when you start x in one tty (sudo /usr/bin/X :0) and in another tty run 'startkde' (or startplasma whatever it is nowadays)?
<FlameReaper-PC> X returns a black screen, and the other tty returns "$DISPLAY is not set or cannot connect to X server."
<lordievader> Ah right, sorry: DISPLAY=:0 startkde
<FlameReaper-PC> right
<FlameReaper-PC> hold on
<FlameReaper-PC> Doing that made the display turn off for a bit, and then it turns back on to a black screen.
<FlameReaper-PC> startkde returns no error, but nothing seems to load on the black screen.
<FlameReaper-PC> Coincidentally there's this one line in syslog: [ 1989.168154] kactivitymanage[9926]: segfault at 7f7ff1d6dcd0 ip 00007f7fd8015291 sp 00007fff25ce7788 error 4 in libQt5Sql.so.5.5.1[7f7fd8001000+3f000]
<lordievader> Hmm, seems like the graphics driver is being difficult.
<lordievader> What nVidia do you have and is it a hybrid system?
<FlameReaper-PC> Reverted to a GTS 250
<lordievader> FlameReaper-PC: No hybrid setup?
<FlameReaper-PC> It's a desktop system and I don't think the motherboard allows for a hybrid set-up
<lordievader> Right, that makes it easier.
<FlameReaper-PC> unless if I need to set my motherboard to only detect the discrete GPU
<lordievader> Is it a possibility to install the closed source driver?
<FlameReaper-PC> I had it before but I reverted to nouveau after
<FlameReaper-PC> The proprietary driver works, however I'm starting to feel the issue boils down to SDDM for some reason.
<FlameReaper-PC> "sudo /usr/bin/X :0" in one tty and "DISPLAY=:0 startkde" in another works, but SDDM still shows nothing
<lordievader> Hmm, do you have backports installed?
<FlameReaper-PC> yes.
<lordievader> Hmm, your system is up to date?
<FlameReaper-PC> yes.
<lordievader> When did this problem start? Perhaps after an update of sddm? (Check /var/log/apt/history to see what was updated and when)
<FlameReaper-PC> [Saturday, March 5, 2016] [6:48:58 PM MYT] <lordievader> When did this problem start? Perhaps after an update of sddm? (Check /var/log/apt/history to see what was updated and when)
<FlameReaper-PC> Started when I installed my graphics card which was yesterday?
<FlameReaper-PC> Before that I was running off the Intel drivers from the Intel driver installer
<lordievader> Hmm, so not a regression bug... Well still worthy of a bug report ;)
<lordievader> !bug | FlameReaper-PC
<ubottu> FlameReaper-PC: If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<FlameReaper-PC> Testing the X display with sddm-greeter works, but sddm itself seems to refuse to work.
<lordievader> Could you paste sddm's xorg log again?
<FlameReaper-PC> lordievader: is it sddm.log?
<FlameReaper-PC> It's mysteriously fixed somehow and I don't even know why...
<FlameReaper-PC> Rebooted once and SDDM is back. I'm able to login and log out
<FlameReaper-PC> just to be sure, I'll try this again
<FlameReaper-PC> i mean, try relogging in as normal
<FlameReaper-PC> All right, SDDM is now back. Now time for a minor issue: network manager doesn't seem to remember the passphrase for the network I've set for it
<FlameReaper-PC> kwallet doesn't seem to be open and I can't seem to open it
<soee> FlameReaper-PC: you are on 15.10 ?
<lordievader> FlameReaper-PC: Good that the sddm issue fixed itself :)
<FlameReaper-PC> soee: yes
<FlameReaper-PC> lordievader: as puzzled as I am about it, I'm very glad. :)
<soee> FlameReaper-PC: you have backports ppa enabled with latest updates /
<FlameReaper-PC> yes
<FlameReaper-PC> and the system is currently up-to-date.
<soee> ok :)
<AppAraat> hi, I was wondering, is there any way of making KDE windows feel a bit "smaller" in size? Right now it looks pretty huge on my 1366x768 display.
<soee> well you can change boder size or remove them and make smaller window decoration by changing its utton sizes
<AppAraat> ok I'll try that, thanks.
<AppAraat> anyone knows why this happens in Konsole and not in Terminator - http://imgur.com/a/wZDvu
<AppAraat> it's the last characters of the PS1
<AppAraat> (especially)
<AppAraat> both have terminus font running
<Hydrogen> Hi Friends... I've got a dual monitor setup, but one of them is rotated 90 degrees.  I can tell it to rotate 90 degrees in the display config, but it still trys to set the resolution to 1920x1080 instead of 1080x1920, which makes the monitor very unhappy
<Hydrogen> Is there a trick?
<AppAraat> could this probably be related to video driver?
<AppAraat> is there any way to change the entry in Dolphin Configurations -> Startup -> Home Folder to `$HOME` or `~` ?
<AppAraat> primarily because I'm sometimes moving from one system to another, and users are named differently.
<Hydrogen> AppAraat, my guess is it's related to xorg being huge and clunky and annoying, and I'm sure theres some command I probably should have memorized to make the display behave, but I didn't memorize it :/
<Fritigern> valorie: Do you happen to be running 5.5.5 or later?
<Fritigern> I am wondering if you ever get hit by the apt-check bug ( https://bugs.kde.org/358359 )
<ubottu> KDE bug 358359 in notifier "HIgh cpu consumption and apt-check process infinte fork" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<AppAraat> Hydrogen: I'm glad I have Intel Core i5 with HD4000 so I don't have to worry about graphic support of Wayland when it comes out. Hopefully it gets us much less headache
<rogerduncan100> join
<rogerduncan100> Internet wasn't working in Canada on 14.04 LTS but I guess somebody fixed it!
<rogerduncan100> Must have sent a   pulse to my IP address...............
<rogerduncan100> You people are so clever.
<rogerduncan100> I was getting ready to reinstall and the whole shebang.
<rogerduncan100> logout
<AppAraat> http://i.imgur.com/rrke8Qj.jpg
<bass> bizzare bug I think - i change the "file association" of mp4 files ... and something immediately changes it back! how to fix this??
<doc2rue> hello word !
<bayatoon> slm
<hydrogen> Hi again... So now my kubuntu does not want to display two screens at once regardless of orientation
<hydrogen> It works fine if I unify the outputs, but if I want two discrete monitors it displays one as black
<hydrogen> (yes, they are both enabled, yes, the resolutions on both are appropriate for the monitor)
<Asuran> is there a websearch where i can browse kubuntu 15.10 repo?
<Asuran> except the repo url itself, i want to get some overview which versions kubuntu uses
<soee_> it is Ubuntu repo basically
<Asuran> ah okay thanks, i just asking because of calligra
<Asuran> i would like have most recent version of it or not too far behind
<Unit193> !info calligra
<ubottu> calligra (source: calligra): extensive productivity and creative suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.9.7-0ubuntu3 (wily), package size 9 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Asuran> ah okay and i can safely mix ubuntu packages into kubuntu?
<Asuran> i ask because of ppa
<Asuran> and third party stuff
<soee_> as i said all packages Ubuntu has Kubuntu can have also as it is basedon ubuntu
<Unit193> They are the same exact repos, so you already have.  Though you have to be careful with PPAs.
<Asuran> Unit193: ah and why? because ubuntu packages rely on untiy and kubuntu doesnt provide it or like that
<Unit193> Nothing to do with KDE vs Unity, just PPAs are from whatever random user you're picking it up from, soo.
<Unit193> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Asuran> ah okay
<Asuran> okay thanks so far
<lyze> Heyho :) How can I change the panel so that whenever a program is in "fullscreen" mode (set via right clicking the frame -> fullscreen) and it's in focus that the panel hides but hwenever I alt tab out of it the panel gets visible?
<lyze> Kinda like in xfce / windows
#kubuntu 2016-03-06
<TheSapphire> Hello everyone, I would like to know how to add my Facebook account to the instant messaging applet.
<TheSapphire> Anyone online?
<DarinMiller> Hi TheSapphire: Which IM account are you trying to configure?
<TheSapphire> I'm new to this, I do not see Facebook listed under Taskbar>Instant Messaging>Configure Now>Create
<DarinMiller> If it's telepathy, facebook messaging is no longer possible. I have not tried Pidgin for quite a while.  I was under the impression fb closed their IM to outside (non-fb) messengers.... but I am not positive.
<DarinMiller> The default messenger on the taskbar is telepathy...
<TheSapphire> It's not? It is misleading in the kubuntu feature tour that shows Facebook in it. :/
<TheSapphire> Okay, thank you DarinMiller for the info.
<DarinMiller> FB used ot have an open protocol and telepathy worked great.  But then fb changed their game.
<valorie> Fritigern: I'm running plasma 5.5.5 on this machine, yes
<valorie> on the xenial box as well as I recall
<fairdinkem> Hi I want to know if I install kubuntu on my 2009 4,1 Mac Pro does it support fan control management or do I have to do some post installation?
<valorie> woah, 2009 computer! amazing it runs
<rapte> fairdinkem: googling shows the macfanctld package
<rapte> rapte: I dunno if that supports your mac pro, but you'll have to install that after installing kubuntu
<rapte> installing kubuntu shouldn't take too long, it's only about an hour or so
<chibiko|2> rt67cngWEc24c42k1204!
<lordievader> Good morning.
<AlterX> Hello there
<AlterX> someone can help me with detection of cpu's?
<AlterX> no help
<lordievader> Detection of cpu's?
<AlterX> yes
<AlterX> finally I got kubuntu installed with nvidia
<AlterX> but I see only one cpu
<AlterX> SMP is disabled according to dmsg
<AlterX> I tried out everything to get this fixed
<lordievader> AlterX: Could you pastebin the output of 'cat /proc/cpuinfo'?
<AlterX> but nothing seems to work for me
<AlterX> sure
<AlterX> processor       : 0 vendor_id       : GenuineIntel cpu family      : 6 model           : 60 model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790 CPU @ 3.60GHz stepping        : 3 microcode       : 0x17 cpu MHz         : 3799.828 cache size      : 8192 KB physical id     : 0 siblings        : 1 core id         : 0 cpu cores       : 1 apicid          : 0 initial apicid  : 0 fpu             : yes fpu_exception   : yes cpuid level     : 13 wp    
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordievader> Could you please paste it again via ^
<AlterX> I have acpi=off otherwise it doesn't boot
<AlterX> ok sorry
<AlterX> https://paste.kde.org/pirlghf6e
<lordievader> Hmm, yeah it might very well be the acpi option.
<lordievader> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI might help you.
<AlterX> I can't activate it, I put apm=on
<AlterX> since also in the BIOS I have no acpi menu
<lordievader> What does it do when you remove the 'acpi=off' option?
<AlterX> simple doesn' boot...blackscreen
<lordievader> As in the gpu doesn't do anything or does it display a blinking underscore?
<AlterX> I on the link you posted I can see few options I did not try
<AlterX> nothing
<AlterX> just blackscreen
<lordievader> AlterX: Try the nomodeset option.
<AlterX> it is also true that I am not sure if acpi=off is the trick
<AlterX> at the beginning it was the magic
<lordievader> Turning all of acpi off is bit blunt, hence me linking to the debugging acpi page ;)
<AlterX> then I had problem with nvidia driver that now seems to be fixed
<lordievader> You rarely want to turn acpi entirely off.
<AlterX> I know it
<AlterX> I don't want
<AlterX> i have to try to boot without acpi disabled
<AlterX> at least once
<AlterX> the acpi=ht didn't work for me
<AlterX> and here is speaking about SMP code
<AlterX> ok thanks
<AlterX> I'll give a try now
<DMP> hello
<DMP> Does anyone know when the next Kubuntu  LTS will be released?
<lordievader> !schedule
<lordievader> 06-13:44 < ubottu> A schedule of Xenial Xerus (16.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
<lordievader> DMP: ^
<DMP> thank you. I am using Mint at the moment but am checking options
<DMP> I made the change when Windows 8.1 decided to download WIN 10 on my HD without asking
<Smurphy> I do fixed that by filtering all Microsoft bullshit ...
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Smurphy> Morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning Smurphy
<AlterX> hello there
<BluesKaj> hi AlterX
<AlterX> so
<AlterX> seems I found the cause behind acpi
<AlterX> it works with pci=noacpi
<AlterX> but recomended
<BluesKaj> what works ?
<BluesKaj> login?
<AlterX> but recommended nvidia driver doesn't let my pc to boot in graphics mode
<AlterX> sorry, it was a problem with acpi
<AlterX> it was working only if disabled, boot
<AlterX> now I found out that using pci=noacpi is unblocking the boot
<AlterX> and kubuntu 15.10 starts regularly
<BluesKaj> ok, which nvidia gpu?
<AlterX> but now I can only use nouveau
<AlterX> GTX 970
<AlterX> i found a way to install non official kubuntu driver
<AlterX> and the latest nvidia one
<AlterX> and it works
<AlterX> but I prefer to have the official
<BluesKaj> is this an Optimus equipped laptop with 2gpus (hybrid)?
<AlterX> no
<AlterX> asus g20aj
<BluesKaj> which driver ?
<BluesKaj> is the latest nvidia
<AlterX> the one recommended is 352.63
<AlterX> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<AlterX> http://imgur.com/8eNX4qQ
<BluesKaj> AlterX, are you using the 361.28 proprietary driver from the nvidia download site?
<AlterX> no
<AlterX> nouveau
<AlterX> I mean it seams to work well
<AlterX> but I think using the original from nvidia would be better
<AlterX> chek the link out
<BluesKaj> yuou won't notice much difference unless you play games that require OpenGL3.1
<AlterX> ok, never say never ;)
<AlterX> I mean I know that for standard use is perfect
<AlterX> but perfect would be to have all running
<BluesKaj> but I'm surprised the 361 driver isn't available in the repos
<AlterX> kubuntu itself is recommended to use nvidia :)
<BluesKaj> have you upgraded to the latest kernel and packages ?
<AlterX> system is up-to-date
<BluesKaj> that seems odd, because iI know of users with the 361 driver installed from the repos
<AlterX> maybe is not a standard repos
<AlterX> but why if I install that, after reboot I have a blackscreen?
<AlterX> should I remove xorg.conf after installed it?
<AlterX> this is at least what a guy said in the installation of latest nvidia driver
<AlterX> at the end of installation and it worked
<BluesKaj> most installs don't have an xorg.conf file installed
<AlterX> is this nouveau using the gpu or not?
<BluesKaj> of course it uses the gpu
<AlterX> ok
<AlterX> it seems slow in resizing windows
<BluesKaj> but you're correct, the 352 driver is the latest nvidia for kubuntu
<AlterX> so what you suggest?
<BluesKaj> AlterX, what settings are you using in system settings>display& monitor>compositor>rendering backaend
<AlterX> XRender
<AlterX> should I change it to OpenGL?
<BluesKaj> yes
<AlterX> 2.x
<AlterX> or 3.x
<AlterX> ok done
<BluesKaj> try 3
<AlterX> done
<AlterX> it seems to work well
<BluesKaj> AlterX, run sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<AlterX> all done already
<AlterX> so I give up with nvidia proprietary for the time being
<AlterX> ?
<MrClementi> Hi! Am I in the right place to ask for help?
<BluesKaj> MrClementi, yes, just ask
<MrClementi> Ok. I have trouble with Libreoffice Calc
<MrClementi> with a number of documents, but not all
<MrClementi> it crashes the whole system: the mouse pointer becomes a square of coloured dots, then the screen becomes blue, than black, then I have to turn off the computer
<MrClementi> I've tried to reinstall Libreoffice, but it does not help
<MrClementi> I have no idea what's wromg or even where to look to understand what the issue is
<MrClementi> the documents in question open just fine with other softwares and on other machines
<MrClementi> any idea?
<BluesKaj> MrClementi, it would be better to ask in #libreoffice
<MrClementi> I'll try, but I'm not sure if it's a problem with libreoffice or with some other thing
<BluesKaj> does your printer for other text docs ?
<BluesKaj> work
<MrClementi> mine? printer works fine
<BluesKaj> on existing libreoffice documents ?
<MrClementi> yes, no problem
<BluesKaj> just opening them is a problem ?
<MrClementi> well, some crash immediately as I open them, other times it crashes randomly when I do something
<MrClementi> like yesterday it crashed when I wrote a calculation and I pressed return
<BluesKaj> always in libreoffice or other apps as well?
<MrClementi> no, just Libreoffice Calc
<MrClementi> this happened the first time many versions of Libreoffice back, with one specific document. I thought it was corrupted in some way and discarded it, but now it's more and more common
<MrClementi> I have no clue
<MrClementi> Is there some place where I hope to find some log of such crashes? For all I know now, it could be just anything
<DarinMiller> MrClementi which version of libre office? Calc crashing has been an issue in the past, but subsequent releases have fixed some of those issues.
<MrClementi> 5.1.1.2
<MrClementi> But it also happened before the last few updates
<BluesKaj> MrClementi you can check /var/log/syslog or perhaps a log there that pertains to libreoffice, not exactly sure
<MrClementi> Thanks, I'll now crash my computer and see... BRB
<MrClementi> Nothing :(
<DarinMiller> MrClementi If you launch from the command line libreoffice --calc <path to file>,  does lo throw an error before taking down your system?
<yeehi> MISSING FUNCTIONALITY: It used to be possible to "open-in-terminal" at an arbitrary location from Dolphin. How can we do that now? (Right click-open in terminal)
<MrClementi> I'll try and let you know
<lordievader> yeehi: F4 -> ./<whatever you wanted to execute>?
<BluesKaj> yeehi, dolphin tools
<yeehi> BluesKaj - Thank you very much! That is exactly what I wanted. :)
<BluesKaj> yeehi, :-)
<yeehi> BluesKaj, is there a way to have similar right-click functionality with youtube-dl?
<BluesKaj> yeehi, what kind of functionality would that be?
<yeehi> BluesKaj: you are browsing a webpage, see a youtube link you want to download, you right click on the link, and a menu opens, one of the options being to youtube-dl
<BluesKaj> yeehi, after right clicking ob the video choose cliget >copy curl for image, then use wget and paste the url , but it basically does the same as youtube-dl , vut it also will download jpegs as well
<BluesKaj> but
<BluesKaj> you may have to install curl
<yeehi> Thank you, BluesKaj. You are most knowledgeable
<MrClementi> Here I am. libreoffice -calc /path/to/file.ods returns no error: system crashes too soon
<BluesKaj> MrClementi, perhaps sudo apt install --reinstall libreoffice
<MrClementi> already tried :(
<BluesKaj> MrClementi, have you updated,upgraded dist-upgraded lately?
<MrClementi> yes, but it happened before and after, with previous versions of Libreoffice as well
<MrClementi> the practical workaround is to copy the document to another file with Calligra, then everything works, but this problem is so random and so bad it bugs me
<MrClementi> one moment everything works, then apparently for no reason a simple spreadsheed crashes the whole system so bad I must pull the plug!
<BluesKaj> MrClementi, sounds to me like you have an intermittent hardware problem, unless you don't have crashes with other apps
<MrClementi> No crashes with other apps, and no crashes with other files. Some spreadsheets, apparently at random, will do this
<MrClementi> no other problems with libreoffice either, just spreadsheets are an issue
<BluesKaj> still think you should ask in #libreoffice chat
<MrClementi> BluesKaj, I have, to no avail
<BluesKaj> MrClementi, seems to me then that the spreadsheet app is corrupted somehow, suggest you save all your docs then purge libreoffice, reboot, then reinstall it ...that's all I can think of to do.
<MrClementi> I'll try!
<Knight2016> Hi
<Knight2016> is it possible to connect to a wifi network without sending/receiving data until a vpn connection is made?
<Knight2016> Ah. missed the automatically connect to a VPN option
<Knight2016> solved
<javier_> Hello, can anyone help me with an VPN connection? I am connected to an VPN but the browser seems to not recongnize it
<javier_> or to not route the traffic through the vpn, and hence I dont have access to the service that the vpn brings to me
<Zren[Quassel]> Anyone know where the source is for the preinstalled panel applets?
<Zren> Ah, found it. https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/workspace/plasma-workspace/repository/revisions/master/show/applets
<DarinMiller> After scarlet and clivejo worked to hard to enable PIM for 16.04, I thought I would test it.  I am unable to make it work with goolge 2-step authenication. My googling foo has proved fruiteless.
<BluesKaj> DarinMiller, https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-misc
<Guest45346> Hello all, I just posted a question on Kubuntu reddit about installing Plasma 5 desktop, if someone provides an answer, I would be deeply appreciated. Thanks.
<Guest45346> https://www.reddit.com/r/Kubuntu/comments/498pmr/how_do_i_install_a_lighter_kde_plasma_5_on_ubuntu/
<DarinMiller> Thanks BluesKaj.  But the issue is not repository, its the gmail configuration. Google is denying kmail connection as my current kmail config does not comply with googles 2 step authenticatioin.  I don't know how to enable 2 step with kmail and cannot find any documentation.
<Knight2016> DarinMiller:  tried this? https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/185833?hl=en
<BluesKaj> DarinMiller, sorry to hear that, but my kmail usage stopped when kde4 was introduced and the devs turned the original kmail client intro an office enterprise style cleint with servers and database, something I don't want or need since I'm a home user
<DarinMiller> I mainly use webmail myself, but I thought I would at least check it (kmail) out.
<DarinMiller> Knight2016: '
<BluesKaj> DarinMiller, I admire your dedication to testing 16.04, but i can't be bothered with kmail.
<DarinMiller> Knight2016: Thanks! That's all I needed to do. Google flaged kamill as unsafe and mentioned 2 step authentication in my e-mail alert.  Turns out, I did not have 2 step authentication turned on.  It on now and kmail is working fine.
<j09> Hey guys, I was forwarded here from another channel. Do you know what packages I have to install in Ubuntu-MATE to get the icons to show up in Kdenlive?
<j09> Hello?
<BluesKaj> j09, it's a question that's difficult since most users here don't use mate
<BluesKaj> we use the kde/plasma-desktop and related apps
<j09> Okay, well I'll go. Why can't Linux be easy :-(
<SindbadTheSailor> hello
<Quantos> I can't seem to get any wallpaper to display on my second monitor, it works fine for display, but no wallpaper
#kubuntu 2017-02-27
<Azure_Chaos> so how is kde now in 16.04? is it still broken
<Snowhog> Azure_Chaos: That's a subjective question. I have absolutely no issues with my 16.04 installation, either on my HP 64-bit laptop, or in the Oracle Virtualbox VM I have on my iMac.
<Azure_Chaos> Ok well i had to switch to debian about 5 months ago because all i got was freezes and crashes on 16.04. Thats why i asked kde is the only desktop i like to use so it was a problem.
<Snowhog> Whether KDE/Plasma is issue free or not depends entirely on the hardware it's being installed on AND also, and maybe even more importantly, HOW the OS was installed: New installation with formatted partitions, or version upgraded keeping the home partition intact. Just to many variables.
<Azure_Chaos> Yea i have nvidia and didnt have problems with 14.04 but as soon as i upgraded to kde 5 and 16.04 problem city. i wanted ot move back but itd be poinless if it was still messed up.
<valorie> Azure_Chaos: one way to find out: try with live USB
<Azure_Chaos> good idea i didnt think of that ill try it thanks
<ussher_> something went wrong everything froze.  Rebooted to see a "Buffer I/O error on dev sdc, logical block 0, async page read" after ever message during boot up.
<ussher_> cant access terminal because the messages wont stop.
<ussher_> any idea on how to fix?
<ussher_> actually terminal seams to be working, just gets lost amongst the messages
<ussher_> guessing drive failure.
<baimejear> Hi, total noob here (is that phrase still used?) but i'm trying to install kubuntu on my pc, I downloaded it from the website, but I don't see any executable files, what am I doing wrong?
<sintre> its a iso
<sintre> meaning it needs to be installed to media usb drive or a dvd
<sintre> i assume you in windows?
<sintre> https://rufus.akeo.ie/
<baimejear> yea 8.1, so if I move the files to a jump drive do I just restart the pc with that drive inserted?
<sintre> downoad that program
<sintre> abd use a usb stick
<sintre> then use your boot menu to select usb
<sintre> when you restart
<baimejear> ok, thank you.
<sintre> yw
<tomas_> hello
<schnoodles> Hey everyone. I am having some space issues on my machine even though I have enough space so trying to remove some stuff. Can I actually remove these files (https://gist.github.com/joshbenham/5151163cc9e5b11f3978cf4628c29462) even though they do not appear to be in synaptic?
<schnoodles> I had this issue a while ago as well. Just random input/output errors even though still have space.
<sintre> whe is is last time up updated
<schnoodles> I update my packages on a daily basis.
<sintre> sudo apt full-update  nomrally gets rid of useless packages
<schnoodles> Nothing appeared. A;ps checked df to see if it was an INodes problem but that does not seem to be the case either.
<schnoodles> Any reason why dpkg -i shows so many linux images?
<sintre> no that is wierd
<sintre> never seen it on my system
<sintre> give me command you used to find that let me check on mine
<schnoodles> -- dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<sintre> https://thepasteb.in/p/76hElzgzXOBtV
<sintre> seems to be on mine as well
<sintre> seems nomral i guess
<sintre> how muich space are they actually taking up?
<schnoodles> Not much at all. I am just trying to solve what could be causing this problem.
<sintre> what is the problem space?
<sintre> these images or file whatever they are dot seem to be the cause
<sintre> i checked another lappy same thing
<sintre> that archive of sorts seems to be standard
<schnoodles> Yeah seems to be from somewhere else. Ok back to the net to research. Thanks for that.
<sintre> np if you figure it out pls let me know
<valorie> schnoodles: there is a very cool tool called filelight that lets you look at your drives see what might need clearing out or enlarging
<valorie> also if you have loads of old kernels etc you can do in the commandline: `sudo apt clean && sudo apt auto-remove`
<schnoodles> Thanks valorie. Yeah Filelight was no help in this instance. Not too sure the problem (seems to be with a particular .git repository) so I did the fix in another to get around it.
<valorie> git repo?
<valorie> hmmm
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<user|28680> Hello
<user|28680> Hola?
<user|28680> alguien que hable español?
<user|28680> spanish?
<marco-parillo> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<IrcsomeBot1> VitorLeSantos was added by: VitorLeSantos
<Azure_Chaos> Are their plans to update the kubuntu backports repo with the latest kde lts? The current versions pretty bugg right now.
<BluesKaj> 16.04 ?
<BluesKaj> Azure_Chaos,^
<Azure_Chaos> yes
<Azure_Chaos> Ive tryed amd and nvidia cards as well it seems like current version is just not working that great and hasnt been for sometime.
<BluesKaj> nvidia should work ok as long as yopu choose the recommended driver in system settings>driver manager
<Azure_Chaos> yea i have tryed nouvou and the proprietary one as well.
<Azure_Chaos> Unless theres something im missing that needs changed.
<BluesKaj> which proprietary driver ?
<Azure_Chaos> nvidia-361
<BluesKaj> what's your gpu?
<Azure_Chaos> i have a gtx 730
<Azure_Chaos> Processor shouldnt matter but i have a amd fx 8350 as well.
<Azure_Chaos> What i have been getting is a lot of random crashes in dolphin and in the settings menu along with plams quit working problems.
<BluesKaj> is this an Optimus gpu system on a laptop?
<Azure_Chaos> no its a desktop
<BluesKaj> but it it Optimuzs dual gpu system
<BluesKaj> is it
<BluesKaj> or do you swap out 2 cards?
<Azure_Chaos> no its not optimus my card is a EVGA GeForce GT 730 2GB GDDR5 accidently put the x in before.
<Azure_Chaos> And when i tested it i swapped my nvidia one for a amd 5450
<Azure_Chaos> to see if that helped but it didnt
<BluesKaj> hmm, 361 sound about right for that nvidiacard
<Azure_Chaos> 4.12 kde in 14.04 worked flawlessly though before
<BluesKaj> Azure_Chaos, I wasn't impressesd with 16.04 and 16.10 isn't bug free either
<Azure_Chaos> I agree i relly think kde team is having trouble with kde5 they changed to much to fast from what i gather.
<BluesKaj> testing 17.04 beta1 atm and it looks very promising so far, more stable than 16.1o, but if you're on a production machine then I don't what to recommend, but this has been my experience
<BluesKaj> know
<Azure_Chaos> Yea i need stability i think 16.04 isnt bad if your using another desktop enviroment.But kde just has so many features no other one give you incuding the wallpaper slideshows.
<BluesKaj> do you use activities?
<Azure_Chaos> No i dont i never really got into that myself
<Azure_Chaos> Its be nice if someone forked kde 4.12 that was rock solid.
<BluesKaj> it can be setup like VDs used to be with different backgrounds for different activities and applications in each
<Azure_Chaos> thats pretty cool
<Azure_Chaos> Honestly slideshows and the file association is what i like best about kde. No other desktop has slideshows like theirs and the file association is a mess on other desktops.
<comptekki> Hi. I use an external display with kubuntu 17.04 beta 1 and I moved the menu bar from the laptop screen to the external dispaly.  When I unplug the external screen (vi HDMI), the menu bar does not show up on the laptop. Is there a way to do that?
<comptekki> So I don't have to manually move panel back and forth?
#kubuntu 2017-02-28
<gxz> hello
<gxz> 没有人吗?
<gxz> 有没有人啊？
<gxz> 为什么没有人说话？
<gxz> 来唠嗑啊！唠十块钱的！
<valorie> !cn
<valorie> gah, no ubottu
<gxz> ubuntu
<gxz> ?
<gxz> what's the ubottu
<gxz> ?
<gxz> so quiet......
<valorie> ubottu is our lovely bot, with all sorts of useful facts and links for people
<gxz> ahah,that's good
<gxz> I want to be a robot
<gxz> do not need sleep
<gxz> do not eat
<Unit193> !ping | valorie
<ubot93> valorie: pong!
<gxz> I  think I can not understand your speak
<gxz> where are you?
<valorie> gxz: I'm american
<valorie> where are you from?
<gxz> China
<valorie> !cn
<ubot93> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<valorie> welcome to you, gxz
<gxz> ?join #ubuntu-cn
<gxz> thanks
<valorie> commands on IRC always begin with  /
<gxz> yeah.. I am wrong..
<valorie> no problem
<valorie> IRC is not the easiest to learn
<gxz> At first, I thought it was just a software, but now I find it's a deal
<valorie> a deal?
<gxz>   mey be my English is so terrible...
<gxz> may bi
<gxz> may be!
<gxz> the keyboard is too old
<valorie> your english is good so far
<gxz> wait a minute
<gxz> Just went to smoke
<gxz> do you know?In compulsory education in China, everyone must learn English
<gxz> When you are in college, there will be an English test
<gxz> So now I can say, according to the Chinese standard is only the primary English
<valorie> I wish that all American students had to learn another language
<valorie> sadly, that is not true
<gxz> If you want to communicate with the normal need to use translation software. However, there are a lot of people's English is much better than me, they may not be very good Chinese, but it is favored by many people. I don't like this kind of education.
<gxz> Yes, a foreign language is a communication tool
<gxz> Chinese people are very strange, in China, if a child is not good English, that he is not a serious study of people.
<gxz> I like USA,and your Edu
<gxz> Everyone can develop freely, but do better than anyone else
<gxz> O friend .what's your job?
<valorie> I'm retired, except for my work for Kubuntu and KDE
<gxz> OMG
<valorie> ?
<gxz> This is why I admire you, in China, ninety percent of people can not use the computer, not to mention Linux and IRC.
<gxz> I do the encryption machine security services.
<valorie> ah, when personal computers were first made available, my husband and I wanted to be sure that our children learned to use them
<valorie> I learned right along with them
<gxz> You really let me sit up and take notice
<valorie> I guess grandmothers are rather scarce in free software
<valorie> but I'm not alone
<gxz> Do you use Windows software?
<valorie> not for many years
<valorie> unless I have to do something on my husband's computer
<valorie> he uses an ancient bill-paying software
<valorie> I've been using linux since around 2001
<gxz> Because I need to work, so I have to use Linux, it is too difficult!
<valorie> ?
<valorie> what is difficult?
<valorie> I find Windows tiresome
<gxz> The system used by the encryption machine is LINUX
<gxz> I grew up with WINDOWS operating system, so it is difficult for me.
<gxz> But my dad said, LINUX is the best operating system, but it is not suitable to play some big games
<valorie> well, I first used CP/M, and then DOS, so linux is not so different
<valorie> same with Mac
<gxz> Do you have any other social ways? Phone or email so that I can ask you about LINUX online.
<valorie> I prefer IRC
<valorie> are you using Kubuntu?
<gxz>  yeah
<valorie> then you can ask for help here any time
<valorie> that's the utility of a healthy IRC channel -- lots of expertise
<gxz> 谢谢
<gxz> thank you~
<valorie> gxz: I'm 63; although it's a rather personal question
<valorie> it's rude to PM people without asking
<hateball> !pm
<ubot93> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<gxz> I'm sorry, I know this is a personal problem, but I'm very happy to chat with you. So forget the details.
<gxz> valorie
<valorie> katanaxi: I know you are new to IRC; just a word to the wise
<valorie> I blog as Linuxgrandma, so I'm not shy about my age
<katanaxi> I will pay attention to your blog
<katanaxi> but I haven't
<katanaxi> I think I should sign up for an account
<valorie> it's mostly notes to myself
<valorie> when I learn how to do a new thing, I write it down so I don't forget the details
<valorie> too often instructions leave out crucial bits that are "understood" -- by non-beginners
<katanaxi> Live and learn.
<katanaxi> I am thinking about a problem: on the Internet I can communicate with you through the translation software, but when I went to the United States a naive，how can I do?
<katanaxi> I am thinking about a problem: on the Internet I can communicate with you through the translation software, but when I went to the United States，how can I do?
<katanaxi> valorie Can you give me your blog address？
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<daum> hey guys - just upgraded from 14 to 16 kubuntu.  The oxygen monospace font which looks to be the default is really grainy/fuzzy now any ideas what may be causing it?
<hateball> daum: check your font smoothing options
<hateball> pixel hinting that is
<BluesKaj> or use noto sans
<daum> ah yep that was it noto sans is much better
<daum> thanks!
<BluesKaj> noto a great font
<daum> BluesKaj, do you happen to know the default font of kate in 14?  Noto is working well except in kate it seems the spacing for an single space string (' ') is super close and hard to tell it's got a space vs empty string
<BluesKaj> daum, kate uses whatever you choose in kate>settings.configure kate>fonts&colours>fonts
<daum> ok hm something changed between my upgrade but will figure it out
<BluesKaj> daum, in other words you can choose whatever fonts you want in kate
<daum> right yup
<Pici> i/25
<Pici> :(
<DarinMiller> answer = 2 if i=50
<r__rios> Hello. What's the difference between using cp -R and cp -a?
<dax> r__rios: as `man cp` says, -a is the same as -dR --preserve=all. -d copies symbolic links as they are instead of following them. --preserve=all attempts to set timestamps, permissions, etc., on the destination to be the same as the source
<r__rios> Thanks
<Jamesrm86> anyone have experience installing kubuntu via USB?
<akik_> Jamesrm86: yes, write the iso image on the usb stick and boot off it
<Jamesrm86> i did keeps freeing at the prepare step.
<akik_> Jamesrm86: try setting the boot options in the first grub menu
<Jamesrm86> ok thanks i will see what i can do.
<Jamesrm_86> am still bewildered. seems to be stuck at the end of prepare step of kubuntu usb install. it keeps having an installer chrash. changed bios settings, formatted the drive with the partition manager.  wondering what is up.
<gonka> algun español'
<gonka> ??
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<gonka> gracias
<BluesKaj> de nada
<Simonious> http://pastebin.com/XsU0NQPS so this looks good..  but yet when I log into the desktop I have a nice background, a mouse, and nothing else.  What did I miss?
<BluesKaj> Simonious, why did you think you needed to install kubuntu-desktop?
<Simonious> BluesKaj: *shrugs* because it doesn't work
<Simonious> it's got ubuntu on it and the guy wants the xenial kubuntu desktop he is used to
<BluesKaj> the reasonm I asked is if you had chosen kubuntu over another desktop at the login
<Simonious> BluesKaj: No, I got it.. It's one of many in a pile of suspicious laptops :)
<BluesKaj> does unity desktop load
<Simonious> never tried.. how do I load unity?
<Simonious> just apt-get install it..?
<BluesKaj> ok , let's start over , did you install kubuntu on the laptop?
<Simonious> no.. I said that already twice - I got it with Ubuntu on it.
<Simonious> I did the attempt to put kubuntu desktop that you saw in the paste.
<Simonious> Hmm, only said it once before actually.
<BluesKaj> ubuntu has the unity desktop by default, so you can choose it at the login page if it's not the defaullt desktop
<Simonious>  but yet when I log into the desktop I have a nice background, a mouse, and nothing else.  What did I miss?
<Simonious> I'll look again..
<genii> Simonious: Does this machine have multiple monitors?
<Simonious> genii: no
<BluesKaj> probly plasma-workspace
<genii> Simonious: If you bring the cursor to the bottom edge of the screen, does a panel slide up?
<Simonious> I can log in, I can move the mouse around..  that is all, no panel, no right click menu
<genii> Ah, no right-click menu either
<BluesKaj> what about the windows key?
<Simonious> ?  nothing
<BluesKaj> ok
<Simonious> does that usually do something in X?
<Simonious> not...
<BluesKaj> brings up the kmenu
<Simonious> at least not on the box next to it..
 * Simonious ponders
<genii> Simonious: I would attempt: ctrl-alt-F1  and see if you can gain a console. If so, login there and: mv .kde  .oldkde     then: sudo service lightdm restart   ( or use the name of the window manager you have installed instead, if not lightdm, like sddm, etc).  then if you're not at the login screen again, alt-F7 to get there and try logging in again
<Simonious> yup, no problem getting console
<Simonious> that had no effect except I  had to log back into X
<BluesKaj> ctl+alt+F2, login then sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade, then sudo apt insta. ll plasma-workspace,  it should already be installed but it's worth a try, then ctl+alt+F7 for the desktop
<BluesKaj> correction sudo apt install plasma-workspace
 * genii makes more coffee
<Simonious> Hmm.. it's working, BluesKaj I didn't get to your last suggestion yet, genii your suggestion may have had a delayed success.
<BluesKaj> Simonious, ok that's good news , then do you have a panel on the desktop?
<Simonious> yes, it's the familiar looking Xenial background and all
<Simonious> so going to do some updates, reboot and see if it stays healthy and behaves
<BluesKaj> ok , gotta run some errands ...hope it works out
<Simonious> :)
<Simonious> thanks
<genii> Simonious: Is the context menu appearing now also, on a right-click?
<tgm4883> Running 16.04.2, plasma crashed and now it doesn't appear to be starting again even after a reboot
<tgm4883> Is there a way to reset it or restart it from the command line so I can look for errors?
<diogenes_> tgm4883, try sudo service sddm start
<tgm4883> diogenes_: I restarted the computer and it didn't work. I did just test a new user and it works fine there though
<diogenes_> tgm4883, then try kstart plasma-desktop
<diogenes_> or kstart plasmashell
<tgm4883> tried the sddm restart, no change. Tried kstart on both commands and I see no errors other than ommiting bot --window and --windowclass isn't recommended
<tgm4883> a look at ps suggests that the PID for each of those isn't running anymore
<diogenes_> tgm4883, something is messed up in your /home/.config or .kde or some other cofing files
<tgm4883> diogenes_: yea I'll agree with that. Let me try doing a mv on .config
<diogenes_> ok
<tgm4883> diogenes_: yea, moving .config fixed it. I wish that was logged somewhere as I'd rather take it out with a scapel than a guided missle
<diogenes_> tgm4883, you gonna have a sleepless night trying to figure it out but it's possible though
<tgm4883> minimally I'd hope for a validator that could just ensure it wasn't something like a file getting truncated
<diogenes_> try to remember what changes you made before it stopped responding
<tgm4883> diogenes_: Yea, I actually didn't make any changes today. The only thing I did was register a program that I purchased, which I had to do again after wiping that directory. I suppose it's worth a logout/login to see if that was it
<diogenes_> tgm4883, try just to remove it's appearence in .config folder and see if it's the issue
<tgm4883> diogenes_: nope, that doesn't seem to have been it
<diogenes_> tgm4883, then try to see the terminal history, maybe you did something in terminal and you forgot
<tgm4883> diogenes_: nothing out of the ordinary. I guess I'll just monitor it and see if it happens again at some point
<Simonious> http://pastebin.com/JfZSSedS apt-get update had a bad time, here are the last few lines where the err/fail happened.
<diogenes_> tgm4883, yeah I guess that's a better option
<tgm4883> diogenes_: thanks for the help
<diogenes_> tgm4883, you're welcome
#kubuntu 2017-03-01
<sean__> wat
<Simonious> huh.. just did a fresh download/install and the GUI is looking corrupt, video artifacting.
<teat> hello everyone, I was wondering if anyone know how to get finger print login working in kubuntu?
<teat> wI have installed fingerprint GUI and registered all my fingers and its working, but the login screen is not prompting it?
<mft> salut
<jpugarte1> hi guys, ubuntu noob here. Does anyone knows of a channel where someone might be willing to help me out with some held broken dependencies? I can't install VLC after installing ROS :S
<Oderus> hey. having issues installing a package. anyone able to tell me the issue? https://paste.ubuntu.com/24087512/
<Oderus> hey. having issues installing a package. anyone able to tell me the issue? https://paste.ubuntu.com/24087512/
<Oderus> sorry did not mean to resend
<gxz> valorie good ...morning?
<gxz> afternoon here
<hateball> gxz: If you like to chit-chat, the social channel is #kubuntu-offtopic
<lordievader> Good morning
<Dreyk> its not morning)
<lordievader> For me it is ;)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<viewer|65066> hi
<lordievader> o/
<ncntSkr> hi! i'm having trouble with the default panel. in my dual-monitor setup, it tends to appear on the wrong screen after restarting (moved it to the right monitor, coming up on the left one). any ideas on how to fix this? (kubuntu 16.04, nvidia drivers from repos)
<Dreyk> ncntSkr: you can try KDE Neon project, which uses a newer version of KDE, which have a lot dual-screen bug fixes
<ben2> Hello
#kubuntu 2017-03-02
<anonrebel> I need help I have wifi connected but it says there's no internet. I can't connect wired because I guess drivers are missing or something.
<valorie> hmmm, someone else reported this problem yesterday
<valorie> not sure if they filed a bug report though
<valorie> seems that the nameserver wasn't connecting or so
<ayt89> ,,,
<lordievader> Good morning.
<budder> just installed alongside windows 10 but cannot access windows
<budder> installed kubuntu 16.04
<budder> grub does not give option for windows
<lordievader> budder: Could you pastebin the output of 'sudo parted /dev/sda print' (assuming here your main drive is listed as sda)?
<budder> lordievader: i'm on a different computer
<lordievader> I'd still like to see the output.
<lordievader> Random guesses are not going to help you much.
<budder> lordievader: okay number 4 is primary ntfs and that's where windows should be. number 6 is logical  ext4 and should be kubuntu
<lordievader> And if you mount those you see your Windows files?
<budder> what do you mean mount them>
<lordievader> Mount the partitions, "sudo mount /dev/sda4 <mount-point>" you need to mount partitions before your are able to read the files off of them.
<budder> lordievader: problem solved, just had to update grub! thanks!
<lordievader> That was my next step ;)
<psf_> hi
<psf_> exit
<psf_> :P I'm sorry
<lordievader> o/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<terimaa> what do you do on this anyway ?
<jackofalltrade> hii
<_Wens_> hi
<_Wens_> will the security update kio for backports?
<Simonious> https://goo.gl/photos/2tRacfa268koH21e6 three times installed, two different hard drives, same thing each time.  The console windows are fine, the GUI does this each time.  Hosed video card?  Bad video drivers?
<genii> Simonious: Is it only with numbers, or with all text?
<Simonious> all text
<genii> Looks like a font issue
<Simonious> seems odd with a clean new install
<genii> Simonious: What language did you choose during installation?
<Simonious> English
<genii> Meh :(
 * Simonious laughs
<Simonious> huh?
<Simonious> It's the only language I know at a reasonable level of competency.
<genii> Simonious: Apologies on lag, they were actually asking me to do some work for a bit, here at work.
<genii> Simonious: My first idea was that perhaps it's some unusual font from an odd language, but that seems unlikely now.
<acheronuk> _Wens_: yes, it will be done fairly shortly I hope
<floogy> Hi, how can I speed up akonadi by using a SSD for it's mysql databases?
<floogy> Here, I cannot see the config for the location https://bpaste.net/show/91966817a26c
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> why not have your entire $Home on the SSD?
<floogy> I got not enough space on that SSD partition to keep the whole $HOME there.
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> first: you're not supposed to change the settings from your .local folder
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> but from .config
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> second... I'm looking now through the config to see if I can find something obvious
<ayt89> floogy: if you have a lot of music, picture or video files that make your /home so big, you can start putting that on cloud services
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> the db files should be in ~/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> ay89 not a bad advice, but that's not what the OP asked for
<ayt89> ircsomeBot: what he asked for is probably way beyond my level of computer literacy
<floogy> IrcsomeBot, I symlinked ~/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/ to the SSD, but then I wasn't able to start akonadi. I received mysql errors.
<ayt89> ayt89: I can't even get Google Drive to integrate with my Kubuntu 16.04
<ayt89> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> ayt89 that's google's fault
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> floogy my nick is ovidiu-florin
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> floogy that is my path, might not be the same for you
<ayt89> ircsomeBot: it is. theyre kinda fairweather friends.
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> also mysql might not support paths through symlinks
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> ayt89 I use NextCloud
<ayt89> how does it compare to ownCloud?
<ayt89> I used to use ownCloud and think it's great ... just expensive if you want Drive-like amount of storage
<floogy> Yes, that was my conclusion too, therefor I search for the place to configure the mysql database location of akonadi, ovidiu-florin.
 * ayt89 sees that NextCloud is a fork of ownCloud
 * ayt89 not that my 'needs' are anywhere that advanced
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> OwnCloud stays behind with development
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> because the investors don't want to add functionality that dropbox doesn't have
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> so they split
<ayt89> ircsomeBot: well Dropbox is about as user friendly as they get. not a bad template ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Nextcloud client supports 16.04 and up
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> floogy any luck?
<floogy> ~/.config/akonadi/akonadiserverrc  seems not to keep the database location.
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> you can create a ~/.config/akonadi/mysql_local file
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> that can keep mysql settings
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> but I'm not sure what kind of settings
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> and what's the syntax
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> # Global Akonadi MySQL server settings, … # These settings can be adjusted using $HOME/.config/akonadi/mysql-local.conf
<floogy> egrep -r  db_data ~/.config/akonad* gives no results
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I think that path is set in the akonadi defaults
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'm doing a more in depth search: `sudo grep -R db_data /*`
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> apparently I'll check for the results in the morning
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> anyway, I still haven't found a way to stop akonadi from starting at startup
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> have you?
<ayt89> as far as Im concerned Akonadi is too tortuous and busy for the end-user with basic needs
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> it's actually an awesome piece of software
<ayt89> (kind of ironic then that I switched from elementaryOS to Kubuntu where everything is far more configurable and possibly breakable)
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> if it's extensions were stable, it woulbe be actually usable
<ayt89> ircsomeBot: I agree, but not all people are sysadmins or some such
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> you don't need to be a sysadmin
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> akonadi is a pim management tool
<ayt89> ircsomeBot: I'm fairly happy with akonadi by now ... use Kontact now and every day
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> ayt89 ircsomeBot is the relay bot between Telegram and IRC
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'm ovidiu-florin
<ayt89> ??
<ayt89> confusion..
<ayt89> o I think I get it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ovidiuflorin, and I'm not
<ayt89> except Idont know anything about the 'Telegram' protocol
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> you don't have to
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> see?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Rik just sent a message from telegram as well
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> he mean't that he's not me
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> but you don't see what he quoted, so his message may not make sense on IRC
<acheronuk> telegram -> http://i.imgur.com/T27riFU.png
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> thank you rik
#kubuntu 2017-03-03
<Necy> Hey. how do i change screen resolution?
<Necy> ah. got it.
<Necy> is the res ment to be low on a live cd?
<hateball> Necy: Probably depends what GPU/driver you have
<hateball> But no, it is not *meant* to be low res
<Necy> i think its because i havnt installed the drivers yet
<jimtendo-X540S> Hi guys, long story short, I accidentally overwrote my hard drive's GRUB when trying to install Kubuntu 16.10 onto a USB Stick (from a USB Stick)... and I've created a bit of a mess in trying to repair it! Was wondering if someone might be able to let me know what my /etc/crypttab file should look like, particularly the first parameter as this is what I suspect is giving me errors when I run update-initramfs... Currently it looks like:
<jimtendo-X540S> kubuntu--vg-root UUID=long-ass-uid-pertaining-to-sda3 none luks,discard
<jimtendo-X540S> Does that look correct?
<jimtendo-X540S> It is no longer throwing errors when I run update-initramfs, but I am afraid to reboot :(
<jimtendo-X540S> Screw it, I'm going in! Wish me luck!
<Necy> Hi. i've installed kde but im not detecting any wifi.
<Necy> kubuntu*
<Necy> its a dell laptop
<Necy> i ran lshw command and there isnt even asnything under wireless
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Necy do yo have the driver installed?
<Necy> its a clean install, so i doublt it.
<Necy> doubt*
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> run the driver manager
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> and see what it says
<Necy> it says "requires no proprietary drivers"
<hateball> Necy: run "lspci" and look for network cards
<hateball> Necy: some machines have things connected over USB, you can list that with "lsusb"
<Guest52644> Hi all, tough guy here that was looking for a sample /etc/crypttab and then thought he had it right (but turns out he didn't) :(
<Guest52644> Anyone think they could send me a sample /etc/crypttab that they have on their system?
<hateball> Necy: and also you can run "rfkill list" to see if the device is visible at all and/or blocked by hardware button
<Necy> hateball: ahh. it lists a broadcom wifi controller
<Necy> softblocked: no, hardblocked: no
<hateball> Necy: paste the lines
<hateball> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hateball> The chipset model is of interest here
<hateball> Necy: does the machine have ethernet connectivity?
<Necy> yeah. sec
<Necy> paste.kde.org/pjowrgi05
<Necy> i was looking on a forum and apparently this happens with broadcom
<Necy> someone said
<hateball> Necy: you need to install a few packages
<hateball> gimme a sec
<hateball> Necy: first, make sure dkms is installed "sudo apt install dkms"
<hateball> Necy: but this should pull it in as it is a dependency, and this is the driver "sudo apt install bcmwl-kernel-source"
<Necy> It said, untable to locate package dkms ( with "sudo apt install dkms")
<hateball> Necy: is this a fresh install? if so run "sudo apt update" first
<Necy> it is
<Necy> shall i run it again now i have updated?
<hateball> Necy: yes now run: sudo apt install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Necy> not "sudo apt install dkms" first?
<hateball> Necy: nah should be no need
<hateball> the source package depends on it, and dkms should be installed by default anyhow
<hateball> Necy: how is it looking?
<Necy> something about secure boot
<Necy> being enabled
<hateball> ugh.
<hateball> this is a dualboot?
<Necy> yea
<hateball> Necy: alright, then we need to disable module validation first
<Necy> -it asked if i would like to disable secureboot?
<hateball> Necy: you'll have this issue with nvidia driver as well once we get to that
<hateball> Necy: yeah, but it doesnt actually work afaik
<hateball> Necy: so you need to run "sudo mokutil --disable-validation" and then "sudo apt install bcmwl-kernel-source"
<Necy> should i exit out of this?
<hateball> Necy: well you can say yes
<hateball> I am just not sure that it actually works, so once it is done, run the commands above ^
<Necy> yes to disable secureboot?
<hateball> Necy: yes
<hateball> Necy: it doesnt actually disable secureboot
<hateball> that would make secureboot pointless, if software could change it
<hateball> it tells the kernel to ignore module signing
<Necy> do i need to give it a password (its asking for one)?
<Necy> or leave it blank
<hateball> try blank
<hateball> as I said I think this step will fail
<hateball> but see it through
<Necy> ok
<Necy> it wont let me set it blank :S
<hateball> well, just feed it 1234 or something
<Necy> ok. just loading
<Necy> right. ill put them commands in
<Necy> the first one is asking for a pw?
<Necy> shall i just set it anything ?
<Necy> (sudo mokutil --disable-validation)
<Necy> "bcmwl-kernel-source is already at newest version"
<hateball> Necy: yes set the first to anything
<hateball> Necy: which I guess you did
<Necy> :)
<hateball> Necy: and now run "sudo apt full-upgrade"
<hateball> and that should probably take a little while, and once all of that completes, do a reboot and hope everything works
<hateball> and then... you'll want to use the proprietary nvidia driver
<hateball> I can help you with that also, but I gotta head to lunch for a bit :p
<Necy> ok. see you in abit! thanks
<hateball> Necy: how's it look?
<Necy> hey
<Necy> still no wifi
<Necy> i found this post though. do you think this would work..
<Necy> forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=205840#p1071279
<hateball> Necy: that is what we gone through
<hateball> installing bcmwl-kernel-source
<Necy> but the mirror post
<Necy> for the ubuntu package
<hateball> Necy: it's an outdated post, pointing to the package for trusty
<hateball> Necy: there's no difference between kubuntu and ubuntu when it comes to the kernel
<hateball> and modules etc
<hateball> Necy: anyhow, did you finish all updates and reboot?
<hateball> Necy: could try reinstalling the package I guess, now that you had run mokutil
<hateball> "sudo apt purge bcmwl-kernel-source && sudo apt install bcmwl-kernel-source"
<Necy> i rebooted but i dont have wifi
<Necy> ill give that a go
<Necy> *restarts*
<hateball> Necy: if it still fails, try "sudo apt install broadcom-sta-dkms"
<Necy> it didnt work. ill try that
<Necy> *reboots*
<Necy> its listed in the driver manager, but no wifi
<hateball> Necy: can you click network-manager in the tray and make sure that wifi is ticked?
<hateball> Necy: also, could you pastebin the result of "dmesg" ?
<Necy> wifi is not listed under active connections
<Necy> ok
<Necy> paste.kde.org/p5rcvdvbe
<Necy> intel-microcode <-- should this be ticked in driver manager?
<hateball> Necy: yea it doesnt hurt
<hateball> Necy: it's like bugfixes for your CPU
<hateball> Necy: I cant see that it tries to load any modules for the wifi. can you do it manually? "sudo modprobe wl && sudo modprobe bcma"
<Necy> "modprobe: error: could not insert 'wl': required key not available"
<Necy> i recall a blue box last time i rebooted (after bios) i cannot rememebr what i pressed though. maybe it will come up again.
<hateball> Necy: yeah, so seems it's the secure boot stuff interfering
<hateball> Necy: And that is outside of what I am familiar with, I only know that "sudo mokutil --disable-validation" should fix it
<hateball> Necy: You could try asking in #ubuntu as this is not DE-specific
<hateball> I neither use Windows nor Secure Boot
<Necy> maybe if i run 'sudo mokutil --disable-validation' again and see that box that came up when i boot
<hateball> doesnt hurt I guess. perhaps it asks you there if you want to disable signing validation
<hateball> as I said, I have no idea as I dont use it myself
<Necy> ill give it a go
<Necy> it was just ETUFI key someting or other
<Necy> ill ask the guys in ubuntu
<Necy> thanks for the help
<Necy> and time
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<R13ose> Hi
<R13ose> I am still getting more frequently that the opers browser is freezing and the only way to move away the tabs is to scroll or move to new tab then go to another window and come back.  How do I fix this?
<R13ose> Any thoughts on my question?
<koffeinfriedhof> perhaps you'll better ask some opera-users than kde/plasma-users, R13ose. Never used opera :)
<R13ose> koffeinfriedhof: yes but has happened with other programs too
<koffeinfriedhof> R13ose: perhaps a GTK-Problem? Whats the output if you start opera in terminal and it crashes? journalctl may be helpful too. (journalctl -p err for errors only)
<R13ose> koffeinfriedhof: happens randomly so I don't want close opera just to start in terminal but if best solution I will
<koffeinfriedhof> Well, you do not need to close it now. Just start it in terminal next time and wait for a crash. Perhaps its a flash issue too? Which other programs are freezing/crashing?
<R13ose> Was panel sometimes but I changed a lot of settings since.  I started opera in terminal as the problem happened again.
<R13ose> koffeinfriedhof: ^
<R13ose> Two errors so far.  1. Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "overlay-scrollbar" and 2. [0303/111223.068366:ERROR:KeyboardEventManager.cpp(424)] Not implemented reached in static bool.
<koffeinfriedhof> did it crash?
<koffeinfriedhof> overlay-srollbar seems to be unity, KeyboardEventManager-message: dunno. Never read the code^^
<R13ose> koffeinfriedhof: no crash yet
<koffeinfriedhof> ...just a little patience...*sing
<R13ose> koffeinfriedhof: not really crashing but not redrawing properly
<koffeinfriedhof> redrawing would be gtk, I think.
<R13ose> koffeinfriedhof: yes but how to fix?
<koffeinfriedhof> There are some settings in systemsettings5 - application style - gtk
<koffeinfriedhof> R13ose: ^
<R13ose> koffeinfriedhof: that says GNOME Application Style (GTK).  I thought I was using kde.  What should I change?
<koffeinfriedhof> R13ose: dunno. I just have everything in Breeze/Oxygen-Style. The GTK-Options are "workarounds" for gtk-based programs not using Qt like KDE does.
<R13ose> koffeinfriedhof: everything is in Breeze but cursor theme is breeze snow
<koffeinfriedhof> ok. Then I don
<koffeinfriedhof> 't know. Perhaps the crash shows something.
<R13ose> koffeinfriedhof: when this happens :)
<koffeinfriedhof> it will happen. could be tomorrow or next week... but it will happen again :)
<R13ose> koffeinfriedhof: yep
<ncntSkr> hi! running 16.04, I've mounted my ntfs data partition as usual. everytime after login (~ one minute), it seems that the disk has some heavy io to handle. i suspected some indexing going on, so i ignored the path in Settings -> Search -> File Search, but to no avail. any tips?
#kubuntu 2017-03-04
<Oderus> good evening folks. i have been trying to get rid of notification sounds and although i have turned them all off, they still sound. Any tips?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tomhardy> Hi. Do you know if there's a plasmoid for viewing 4chan images?
<BluesKaj> tomhardy, 4chan images? please explain
<tomhardy> BluesKaj: Images from threads. Like from this one http://boards.4chan.org/wg/thread/6858515/hey-guys
<tomhardy> This is an imageboard btw
<BluesKaj> they're just jpg files , just download them to a file and you can use them as wallpapers etc by using "configure desktop" in the desktop context menu
<BluesKaj> tomhardy,^
<BluesKaj> or view them in gwenview
<tomhardy> BluesKaj: Okay. I've found a python script for downloading images and configured a media frame. Thanks for the idea.
<BluesKaj> tomhardy, why a script ?
<tomhardy> BluesKaj: because I don't want to do it manually?
<BluesKaj> save image as ? simple
<tomhardy> hundreads of times?
<BluesKaj> well, you still have to sort thru them all afterwards ...prefer to choose which ones I want up front
<tomhardy> BluesKaj: I gues I'll have them suprise me.
<claycorn> hello
<diogenes_> hi
<claycorn>  any advice on 16.04?
<diogenes_> yes, don't install it XD
<claycorn> too late its installed
<diogenes_> nothing is too late
<claycorn> i got rid of windows 10
<diogenes_> awesome
<claycorn> so i did the right thing
<claycorn> why is 16.04 so bad ?
<diogenes_> you have just broke the deal with the hell master
<claycorn> win 10 was so buggy with bd virus i had to kill it
<claycorn> bad<
<diogenes_> kill it before it kills you
<claycorn> um ok
<claycorn> :P
<anonmatir> where is the bin file for "KDE Connect  - System Settings Module"
<budder> hello all, just installed kubuntu 16.04 but no sound via hdmi
#kubuntu 2017-03-05
<yankeepape> hi
<yankeepape> helo
<yankeepape> i have 2G connection
<yankeepape> hi
<yankeepape> who has sip?
<yankeepape> Hey
<floown> hello
<yankeepape> have you sip
<floown> I have a Akonadi problem http://pastebin.com/zwSKarJe
<floown> when I want to create a PIM account
<yankeepape> who knows linphone?
<acheronuk> floown: sudo mkdir /var/lib/mysql-files
<floown> acheronuk: done
<floown> I should restart somethings ?
<floown> acheronuk:
<yankeepape> Sorry, whats better linphone or ekiga?
<acheronuk> floown: try starting akonadai
<acheronuk> *akonadi
<floown> acheronuk: http://pastebin.com/KgBnn3Lx
<floown> acheronuk: it's ok, I have remove the folder
<acheronuk> floown: aha. I was thinking permissions prob on those files, but if you had done that then that would do it as well!
<yankeepape> i have low conection
<yankeepape> time 2016ms
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ananas__> hi y'all. got a problem here: can't get my second monitor going, tried with xrandr. I'm on a x220 w/ docking station
<kwon-young> hello guys, i was wondering when plasma 5.8.6 will be available on kubuntu 16.10 ?
<kwon-young> i'm having lots of problem with plasmashell when using multi-screen and i've heard that there is lots of bugfixes for multi-screen in plasma 5.8.6
<Dreyk_> i think, you need to try kubuntu 17.04 (beta)
<Dreyk_> or try KDE Neon with Plasma 5.8 LTS or Plasma 5.9
<BluesKaj> kwon-young, https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.8.6.php
<kwon-young> Dreyk: I think i read that plasma 17.04 is coming with plasma 5.9 no ?
<kwon-young> I just want to have a plasma that will be more stable when using multi-screen
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> plasma 5.8.5 is in backports ppa for kubuntu 16.10
<Dan_NI> yasss
<kevin> hello
<kevin> an onehere
#kubuntu 2018-02-26
<lordievader> Good morning
<s_t_e_v_e[m]> hi. why does kubuntu keep bothering me to install insecure flash? https://imgur.com/a/GqkJU
<acheronuk> s_t_e_v_e[m]: untick this https://i.imgur.com/3LLaIqZ.png
<acheronuk> in 18.04, that nag will be gone
<s_t_e_v_e[m]> when is 18.04 due? sounds like a sane design decision long overdue acheronuk
<acheronuk> s_t_e_v_e[m]: due on April 26th
<s_t_e_v_e[m]> ok, getting there :) thx for helping me out and good luck with the release. will flash no longer be installed when first installing 18.04?
<acheronuk> if you tick the install 3rd party software box it will be. but that message will not happen if you remove it
<s_t_e_v_e[m]> well installing a video player may be a good default. installing flash def is not.
<s_t_e_v_e[m]> and it's all about defaults, since the majority of humans goes with the defaults
<acheronuk> s_t_e_v_e[m]: we will review that decision before release. thanks for the input
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> Vickycena was added by: Vickycena
<ze_> hello. can I ask for help here?
<ze_> I'm in a HP laptop, and the wireless is nor working. I've searched the internet and followed some steps, but the problem remains. Can anybody help me to activate the wireless of my laptop? thanks!
<zxq9> What laptop?
<zxq9> ze_: Which model, I mean. If you happen to know the model of wifi card and your current ubuntu/kubuntu version it would be especially helpful.
<zxq9> Typically you need to figure out the model of your card, see if you can find it with a command like `lshw -C network`, and then if there is a driver available for it.
<zxq9> Usually there is a driver and it is already active, but something silly about configuration is wrong.
<zxq9> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-troubleshooting-hardware-check.html
<zxq9> https://askubuntu.com/questions/913732/wifi-isnt-working-in-new-installation-of-ubuntu
<ze_> zxq9: how can i find the model?
<ze_> zxq9: I've sent you some personal messages with all the info
<ze_> restarted PC, still having  the same problems :(
<hateball> ze_: sending a PM doesnt really let anyone else help
<hateball> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<ze_> hateball: sorry, I didn't want to flood the channel
<hateball> !paste | ze_
<ubottu> ze_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hateball> ze_: and make sure it isnt soft blocked, usually HP has a fn+something or a dedicated key to turn wifi on/off
<hateball> ze_: "rfkill list" will show the status
<ze_> hateball: yes! the wireless key is red and I cannot activate it here in kubuntu
<ze_> hateball: that command returns YES to Soft blocked and Hard blocked
<ze_> hateball: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nCf3P3BZwW/
<ze_> how do I unblock the wi-fi key of my HP laptop?
<hateball> ze_: can you also paste from "lspci -k" ? and from "lsusb"
<hateball> we want to make sure the driver is actually loaded first, that should solve the hard block
<zxq9> ze_: Very sorry for not sticking with you just now. It is very late here and I have a project call before bed. hateball is checking exactly what I would -- clearly knows what is going on. I do not know details about HP, but softblock is a common feature that can become a surprise problem (with wifi and with builtin touchpad mouse).
<ze_> hateball: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RXkD5TnC25/
<zxq9> I'll keep this open and check back in the morning just in case. I hope you get your issue resolved. You are already very close, actually. o/
<ze_> zxq9: no problem mate! work with focus, go to bed, sleep healthy and dream big ;)
<hateball> ze_: do you have a wired connection with this machine?
<ze_> hateball: I'm currently conencting this machine to an internet wire
<ze_> hateball: I hope that answer your question... or maybe I didn't undertood it well
<hateball> ze_: as all you should really need to do is have a working internet connection, then run "sudo apt update && sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall" and it should pull in the blobs needed for the broadcom chipset
<hateball> ze_: if you run "ubuntu-drivers devices" by itself, it should list the wifi chipset and what package it thinks needs installing
<ze_> hateball: ok. It's cooking...
<hateball> ze_: after the needed packages have been installed, you need to reboot for the modules to load
<hateball> ze_: any luck?
<ze_> hateball: yes! All it's working! Thank you so much!!!!!
<hateball> :)
<zxq9> hateball: Just checking back before bed. Awesome. Thanks for helping that guy out.
<zxq9> hateball++
<zxq9> (if this bot has happy points...)
<hateball> :D
<hateball> It has not, to my knowledge
<zxq9> Anyway, you know how the real points work in this community. That was badass anyway. Will remember your handle.
<benvantende[m]> +1
<hateball> Aww :)
<hateball> I feel all warm and fuzzy
<zxq9> Hehe. See, that's the real point system.
<benvantende[m]> Community Rocks!
<IrcsomeBot> <HaxYT> Can i program in kubuntu??? Ill try but no solution 😔😔
<lordievader> HaxYT: All you need is a text editor and a compiler or interpreter.
<IrcsomeBot> <HaxYT> Can you tell me how??? What programs you recommend me like text editor and compiler interpeter
<aversario> hi, I have Kubuntu 17.10 on my old HP Compaq laptop
<aversario> to get the touchpad work correctly, I have to do "sudo modprobe -r psmouse" and "sudo modprobe psmouse proto=imps"
<aversario> how do I make this persistent across reboots?
<aversario> Otherwise I am happy with Kubuntu, you guys are making a great OS
<lordievader> HaxYT: depends on what you want to do. I'd like to type in vim. But others prefer a gui text editor.
<wxl> so running xenial i've thrice now returned to my machine only to find it frozen. last time i kept top running and sddm-greeter was hogging something like 70% of the memory, at least before it froze. is this a known issue? i can't necessarily find anything about it but maybe someone knows something?
<aversario> hi, I have Kubuntu 17.10 on my old HP Compaq laptop
<aversario> to get the touchpad work correctly, I have to do "sudo modprobe -r psmouse" and "sudo modprobe psmouse proto=imps"
<aversario> how do I make this persistent across reboots?
<aversario> Otherwise I am happy with Kubuntu, you guys are making a great OS
<Perigee> It's been a while, but I believe /etc/modules
<Perigee> oh wait, you're just re-loading psmouse
<Perigee> You might be able to pass that via GRUB in /etc/default/grub. Edit the line: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="psmouse.proto=imps"
<Perigee> then run sudo update-grub
<Perigee> Or, you can create a psmouse.conf file in /etc/modprobe.d/
<Perigee> with   options psmouse proto=imps    in it
<Perigee> The latter will probably work
<genii> Just put the option in /etc/modules
<Perigee> Here's an old askubuntu post: https://askubuntu.com/questions/127757/how-do-i-make-modprobe-changes-permanent
<aversario> Perigee, tnx, I'll try
<aversario> genii tnx
<duckx0rr> I'm having problems with Libreoffice on KDE. As soon as I click on the open file dialog the app crashes. I tried with a fresh user directory. This is only KDE. It works fine on Cinnamon. Any ideas?
<kamba> check the spelling of document. reneme to some "abc" and tryy again
<acheronuk> duckx0rr: https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=98776
<ubottu> bugs.documentfoundation.org bug 98776 in Writer "file dialog crashes LibreOffice if libreoffice-kde4 installed ( Kubuntu 17.10 ) (workaround in comment 32)" [Normal,New]
<duckx0rr> acheronuk, thanks!
<Alex-Zion> Hi everyone, I have a Dell XPS 15z running Kubuntu 14.04.5 and I have a strange problem on boot, sometimes and just sometime instead of the splash screen I get a black screen and it seems to be a quite random problem, someone has an idea on how to fix it ?
<Alex-Zion> and when I get the black screen it doesn't start at all
#kubuntu 2018-02-27
<kamba> hello. i am wondering if you can help me set up hidpi display with fullHD. i managet do aplly xrandr command to make virtual display and place both in. no i need to restart plasmashell with all start up scrips to match the scalling. the rest problem is that the mouse currsor is not ajustet jet. what would i need to restart to fix cursor and is there and better approch for geting this done. i use kubuntu 17.10 with plasma5.12
<danial> Servus zusammen! Ich bin, was Linux/Ubuntu angeht noch Anfänger und bräuchte kurz eure Hilfe. Jedenfalls habe ich zwei Laptops mit Kubuntu 17.10. Ich wollte einige Ordner/Verzeichnisse mit dem Programm ''rsync'' via SSH synchronisieren. Irgendwie taucht bei mir aber immer ein Fehler auf.
<caticora> hello?
<kamba> yes
<Hellmark> Any issues with pulse audio? latest reboot, no longer having the audio mixer working. Says no devices, but I am getting sound.
<Fred_Raud> Alrighty,,,
<Fred_Raud> How do i register my nick here
<Fred_Raud> never mind found it
<coder123> has anyone here used mysql workbench?
<coder123> im having a very simple issue that I can't send to google about cuz google thinks im asking something else
<coder123> nvm i got it sry about that
<coder123> anyone here though? I did have a question about kmail as well
<anto_> cioa a tutti
<anto_> !list
<ubottu> anto_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<anto_> sorry
<anto_> have a nice day
<hateball> lol
<lordievader> Good morning
<CrazyTux> hello, how can I remove all the traces of Kubuntu Desktop that has been installed on Ubuntu Mate 16.04.3?
<CrazyTux> without causing any problems.
<kamba> hello. i am wondering if you can help me set up hidpi display with fullHD. i managet do aplly xrandr command to make virtual display and place both in. no i need to restart plasmashell with all start up scrips to match the scalling. the rest problem is that the mouse currsor is not ajustet jet. what would i need to restart to fix cursor and is there and better approch for geting this done. i use kubuntu 17.10 with plasma5.12
<CrazyTux> hello, any solutions?
<lordievader> CrazyTux: That is a difficult problem. What you could do is remove the `mate-desktop` package (might be called differently). And hope an `apt autoclean` would remove the rest.
<CrazyTux> lordievader, I have removed Kubuntu Desktop, but some traces of it are still left.
<lordievader> Oh, you want to remove Kubu, sorry I understood it the other way around. To remove most Kubuntu traces a good way is to remove a few core KDE libraries.
<CrazyTux> lordievader, please tell me how?
<lordievader> I don't have a Kubuntu machine laying around, but I wouldn't be surprised if there is some `kdeframeworks-core` package or something like that.
<CrazyTux> ok
<Guest66799> test
<RapGroHS> hi, is this patch included in backports ppa? https://cgit.kde.org/plasma-workspace.git/commit/?id=f32002ce50edc3891f1fa41173132c820b917d57
<RapGroHS> plasma-desktop 5.10.x shouldn't be recommended any more because it is EOL
<Arkns> hi folks. morning here. I'm using kubuntu 16.04 plasma 5.8.8. how can I config sddm to always ask for login to user?
<acheronuk> RapGroHS: that patch is in the frameworks in development version. if that tests ok, it will get to backports shortly
<acheronuk> ummm. wrong patch
<acheronuk> RapGroHS: yes, it is in backports
<acheronuk> getting it into artful main archive is in progress: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-workspace/+bug/1748247
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1748247 in plasma-workspace (Ubuntu Artful) "[CVE] Arbitrary command execution in the removable device notifier" [High,In progress]
<RapGroHS> acheronuk: thanks. 5.12.2 should include this commit
<acheronuk> yes, I know
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Cy83rPhatl3t_> morning BluesKaj
<_Wens_> !package choqok
<_Wens_> !info choqok
<ubottu> choqok (source: choqok): KDE micro-blogging client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-1.isreally.1.5-4ubuntu1 (artful), package size 1517 kB, installed size 6385 kB
<h31> Hello
<IrcsomeBot> ctrlE was added by: ctrlE
<IrcsomeBot> <ctrlE> hi
<IrcsomeBot> <ctrlE> i have kubuntu 16.4
<IrcsomeBot> <ctrlE> but i need upgrade kde 5.8 to 5.12
<IrcsomeBot> <ctrlE> ''sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta … and then update packages with … sudo apt update … sudo apt full-upgrade … '' … this not working
<valorie> @ctrlE - 16.04 you mean?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> It won't work. there are no builds for 16.04 as Qt version is not compatible
<valorie> and the beta PPA presumably is no longer used for the LTS because betas are not a good idea there
<valorie> @ctrlE - you should remove that beta ppa in the same way you tried to add it: `sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta`
<valorie> backport will get you some upgrades, but not new Plasma
<acheronuk> 5.12 is only available on 17.10 with backports PPA
<acheronuk> or in upcoming 18.04 when it is released in April
<IrcsomeBot> <ctrlE> Ok thanks
<CuriMuri> hello
<CuriMuri> can i apply xorg.conf for laptop hidpi display to 144p at it will be used default for this display and no external fhd
<IrcsomeBot> ovidiuflorin was removed by: ovidiuflorin
<unicornjedi> howdy, I am having trouble... I upgraded to 17.10 kubuntu and now I'm experiences frequent system freezes.
#kubuntu 2018-02-28
<lakitu> i'm making a custom os iso, & when i made my last one, it wouldn't search my files, when i used Dolphin's search. is there something special i should do, when install kubuntu-desktop on this Ubuntu 17.10.1 disc?
<lakitu> (to get the Dolphin searches?)
<lakitu> it would search "/" instead of the folder, everytime. no matter what i tried
<aversario> Hi, I have solved the touchpad proble like this -> https://gist.github.com/aversario/44da48d1ac3945a925417aa8867610e0
<aversario> now I have a new question, is this a kernel panic and why? -> https://pastebin.com/28T8kQPf
<hateball> aversario: you mean the bunch of errors down at the end? looks related to the intel gpu driver
<aversario> hateball: the first line I see something suspicious is 676
<aversario> hateball: and you are right, it says something about intel display
<aversario> is it using the wrong driver by default?
<CuriMuri> hello. can i apply xorg.conf for laptop hidpi display to 144p at it will be used default for this display and no external fhd
<hateball> aversario: well, it should use whatever driver is best suited so I dont think that's the issue
<hateball> aversario: are you on 16.04 with HWE, or on 17.10 ?
<aversario> hateball: it is 17.10
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<zxq9> Hi
<zxq9> BluesKaj: This channel has a lot of knowledgable people on it, but spread across a lot of timezones. So if you have a question (or just chatter, whatever), be patient. :-)
<BluesKaj> zxq9, yes. I've been helping and supporting kubuntu users here for many yrs ...patience is definitely an asset here ;-0
<zxq9> BluesKaj: Ah, sorry. Didn't recognize your nick. I've been away for about 2 years. From every distro channel, anyway.
<zxq9> Gets distracting!
<BluesKaj> right :-)
<BluesKaj> zxq9, I guess we're even , I ididn't recognize your nick either
<zxq9> heh. Not surprising unless you've been into some mildly obscure languages lately.
<BluesKaj> mildly obscure languages?
<zxq9> Erlang, mostly.
<zxq9> (others would include Mercury, but that really *is* obscure these days...)
<zxq9> Being well known in the Erlang community is the social equivalent of being a big rapper in Japan, I think.
<BluesKaj> we don't see any programming language questions here, they're much too specific
<zxq9> BluesKaj: Anyway, sorry for the miss-ID earlier. I always feel bad when I see some friendly new handle pop up, say "hi" and then log off after about 5 minutes of silence, because they don't realize the difference in latency between technical IRC channels and political banter on Facebook.
<zxq9> BluesKaj: Indeed.
<zxq9> Most people here want their wifi card to work REALLY BADLY or whatever. ;-)
<zxq9> Which... in the last few years seems to happily become one of those things that usually "just works". Progress is lovely.
<BluesKaj> yeah,  audio, graphics and networking mostly
<zxq9> Those first two I'm lost on. But lurking on advice discussions about them has been enlightening.
<BluesKaj> gotta check something, bbiab
<Saint_Philomena> Hello. :) Sorry about the question but... in "network connections" i try to change the ip and "dns" ...and this settings but... it dont save the configurions... someone knows what is the problem?
<jubo2> are there problems with the repository servers or is my ISP having hick-ups?
<Saint_Philomena> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php/72529-Network-Manager-bug
<Saint_Philomena> it looks some other persons are having the same problem...
<bnk> on KDE 5.28..the task manager has baloon large pop ups that show the application running when you hover over the minimized icons...how do you turn that OFF???
<jubotmp> Hello.
<jubotmp> I'm installed Kubuntu on this used laptop but weirdly the ctrl keys are not working
<jubotmp> pressing ctrl does not do anything
<jubotmp> what to do?
<Saint_Philomena> jubotmp you shure  you have your keyboard language settings right?
<jubotmp> Saint_Philomena: Previously just selecting the Finnish keyboard during installation has been a sure shot
<jubotmp> but now neither of the ctrl-keys are working
<jubotmp> in xev the pressing the ctrl key is not registered at all
<Saint_Philomena> jubotmp try to verify menu start "system settings" - input devices - keyboard -> there you ca change your keyboard model --- try other one to see if it fix
<jubotmp> Saint_Philomena: already tried to no avail
<Saint_Philomena> ‎jubotmp i dont know ussually this only happend when you have bad keyboard settings... maby someone else can try to help you
<jubotmp> viewing the keyboard layout everything seems to be in its right place but the ctrl-keys are still not working
<jubotmp> I dunno what is wrong
<jubotmp> hard to believe that both ctrl keys would just be broken simultaneously
<Saint_Philomena> ‎jubotmp try to change to other keyboards to see if it works...
<Saint_Philomena> in settings...
<Saint_Philomena> you got a small list
#kubuntu 2018-03-01
<cybik__> I'm a dumbass on 18.04 and Xorg and nvidia-drivers-390 won't play nice. halp.
<cybik__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1752111
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1752111 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Xorg on Bionic doesn't start anymore" [Undecided,New]
<valorie> cybik__: please comment on the bug or at least mark "this affects me too"
<valorie> otherwise, questions about 18.04 are in #ubuntu+1
<cybik__> actually I submitted that issue @valorie :P
<IrcsomeBot> <kusuma_loka> is there anyone in this grup beside robot irc relay service?
<valorie> cool
<valorie> yes
<valorie> most of us are on IRC @kusuma_loka
<BluConq> hey?
<IrcsomeBot> <kusuma_loka> @valorie, Okay, i didnt think this chat will relay to irc too..  … :D
<valorie> yes, the bridge is two-way
<unicornjedi> hello, I recently upgraded to 17.10 and I am having random system freezes... Like my keyboard and mouse don't work and my screen is frozen as well
<valorie> unicornjedi: have you ever tried running htop or so, to see what is freezing the system?
<valorie> does it resolve by itself if you wait?
<unicornjedi> no... :(
<unicornjedi> the whole thing freezes.. htop doesnt update
<valorie> oh dear
<unicornjedi> for example, the time it crashed was 12:04.... 10 minutes later the sytem time is still 12:04
<valorie> I used to have this years ago
<valorie> but never recently
<unicornjedi> how did you resolve it?
<valorie> just kept updating
<valorie> I never found a cause
<valorie> of course those computers are long dead
<unicornjedi> interesting... XD
<jubo2> Ok.. Found a reasonable workaround for the "ctrl-keys not working"-machine. I set CAPSLOCK to be an extra ctrl key and that works
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<pemuas_tante> any one online here?
<hateball> Yep
<hateball> !ask | pemuas_tante
<ubottu> pemuas_tante: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hateball> !pm | pemuas_tante
<ubottu> pemuas_tante: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<m_tadeu> hi...my dolphin is not showing png previews, even with the images preview on
<mparillo> My dolphin does not either for kio-gdrive files, but it does for local files.
<co_butuh_duit> asd
<BluesKaj> co_butuh_duit, we don't do asd here, if you want a general chat room then you're in the wrong place
<nescius> hello! does khotnewstuff (Plasma Add-On Installer addon works for anyone?
<nescius> hello! does khotnewstuff (Plasma Add-On Installer) works for anyone?
<nescius> sorry, after upgrade and third time opening of it, it started to work :
<viewer|33676> hi all, I have been having problems with my kubuntut 1.04. the syslog.log and kern.log are filling up really fast
<viewer|33676> https://thepasteb.in/p/66hV9EQ25MATW
<viewer|33676> this is the error in the kern.log any ideas?
<Toast> What should I use for calibrating my monitors on Kubuntu? (running 16.04, but could perhaps upgrade). The KDE recommended KolorManager is not packaged, but the Ubuntu recommended gnome-color-manager doesn't seem suitable.
<Toast> I'll give displaycal with argyll a go, but would still appreciate suggestions.
<IrcsomeBot> diolmaga was added by: diolmaga
#kubuntu 2018-03-02
<gpunk> hi after this morning update , plasma is very slow, cpu at 100%
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ant_feeder> Hi.. I am happily running Kubuntu 17.10 so far so good. Can someone tell me the implications of adding ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports and upgrading to plasma 5.12.2
<ant_feeder> im currently on 5.10.5
<mparillo> 99% will be happy adding backports. If this is your only production machine, and your data is not backed up, I would do so. Not just in case you are in the 1%, but as a good practice.
<ant_feeder> thanks and will do on the back ups first
<mparillo> And the smart money is you will be happy and will not need your backup. But you never know ...
<ubunturox32> Hi can i get tech support here? I am having a problem with my dell inspiron 7559.. after installing kubuntu I can no longer access the boot menu. I've tried boot-repair, but it doesn't work. it gives me a error.
<ubuntuguy32> Here's my error pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Z7dbYQfmbz/
<Roey> hi
<Roey> anyone here?
#kubuntu 2018-03-03
<TheMarius> yea
<Roey> anyone here do big iron stuff?  I was wondering, what is the future of datacenters and of virtualization look like?
<Roey> hihi TheMarius
<TheMarius> <- not me
<Roey> lol ok :)
<TheMarius> im not even running kubuntu atm, but mint kde on my skull canyon
<weaponG> Hello
<weaponG> hello
<Guest61184> Hi, I'm in the process of installing Kubuntu, if i choose "Guided - use entire disk and set up encrypted LVM" and choose an unused drive, will my other drives be untouched?
<zxq9> Guest61184: It will need to install a bootloader (grub2) on whatever the system boot disk is.
<zxq9> But otherwise, yes, there will not be any changes made to any partitions on any other disks than the one(s) you select for installation.
<zxq9> The bootloader will find whatever other systems you have installed (you should already be able to see them in your disk selection/partition editing screen), and create boot entries for them.
<Guest61184> zxq9: Nice, thanks for info :)
<IrcsomeBot1> Kirann ... was added by: Kirann ...
<IrcsomeBot> <bittin> Done updating Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <bittin> https://i.imgur.com/PaMfk6U.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @bittin, Whare and what is this?
<IrcsomeBot> <bittin> @acheronuk, Linux meetup in Uppsala, Sweden was about to go there but got sick :(
<IrcsomeBot> <kusuma_loka> Hopefully happen in Indonesia :)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<aboogesnickle> Would this be where I could find help with a monitor issue?
<D0U91E> is there a beta for 18.04 yet?
#kubuntu 2018-03-04
<user|60682> how do I play dvd movies on kubuntu
<D0U91E> dragon by default I believe
<user|60682> no
<D0U91E> vlc for fits all
<D0U91E> xine back in the day
<user|60682> i have 17.10 aardvark
<user|60682> such a pain
<D0U91E> no pain no gain
<D0U91E> sudo apt install xine-ui <- checking now sec
<D0U91E> xine will get you on the fast track to watchinb dvd on ardvark
<user|60682> https://thepasteb.in/p/RghnlAO6mRliz
<Stockfish> Hi all, is anybody free to help me please)
<D0U91E> user|60682, did you sudo it?
<D0U91E> looks like you are installing something in another window
<D0U91E> Stockfish, just ask
<D0U91E> nobody is ever free
<D0U91E> this is linux if you are not learning you are doing
<Stockfish> i need to change my keyboard, im a newbie to Linuñ
<Stockfish> Linux
<user|60682> it didnt work
<Stockfish> my letters don't work properly
<Stockfish> i hit x --> it prints ñ
<D0U91E> user|60682, is there an install/upgrade that failed
<Stockfish> this has been a torture to me, i really appreciate your help :)
<micha_> xdcc://Abjects/irc.Abjects.net/#moviegods/[MG]-HDTV|EU|S|kratos/#0320/Sankt.Maik.S01E03.Sie.muessen.die.Braut.jetzt.kuessen.GERMAN.720p.HDTV.x264-WiSHTV.mkv/
<user|60682> it said something like unable to lock.....
<D0U91E> user|60682, start here https://askubuntu.com/questions/15433/unable-to-lock-the-administration-directory-var-lib-dpkg-is-another-process
<D0U91E> user|60682, if you want to blindly follow do sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<D0U91E> "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock"
<D0U91E> user|60682, scroll down to 148 and follow that
<D0U91E> user|60682, did you get er done?
<kkremitzki> On my task manager, I have the sorting set to manual so that the apps I pin are in a consistent order and can be opened with super+1,2,..., but sometimes I notice they get out of order when an app I open gets moved to the end. Has anyone seen behavior like this before
<IrcsomeBot> <kusuma_loka> Is anyone face a problem with Android MTP in Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<shiggitayhtpc> Hello all. I recently migrated from macOS (Hackintosh) to Kubuntu on my HTPC. I'm trying to remount my media drives as HFS+ RW. Some work, some do not. What am I doing wrong?
<arshia> hello
<arshia> where is here
<arshia> hello
<arshia> is there any one here
<arshia> help
<arshia> hellp
<D0U91E> just ask waht you need help with
<user|4616> hi
<qpal123> I have a Dell Inspiron 6400 1 GB RAM Model System MM061. Is KUBUNTU a solution for my Laptop?
<qpal123> I have a Dell Inspiron 6400 1 GB RAM Model System MM061. Is KUBUNTU a solution for my Laptop?
<paicero> Salve
<paicero> Alguem de aqui
#kubuntu 2019-02-25
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <H R> Hi. Everyone
#kubuntu 2019-02-26
<nekoseam> Hey so after login it takes the internet either a very long time to connect or won't connect at all. I usually just simply press "disconnect" and reconnect and it fixes it and connects instantly
<nekoseam> it's still kind of annoying doing that. Any way to fix it?
<nekoseam> Yes I have fiddled with the settings and it IS on auto-connect
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot1> drf5g6t7nhjmk9f was added by: drf5g6t7nhjmk9f
<justxux> Hi, I'm interested, will Kubuntu project use only LTS Plasma for the LTS realease?
<Admiral[m]> Hello. Is there packages for network manager wireguard?
<Admiral[m]> That allows me to use the NM GUI wireguard? Also how to import multiple wireguard configurations
<justxux> In version 5.15 plasma
<justxux> Plasma now offers support for WireGuard VPN tunnels when the appropriate Network Manager plugin is installed.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Admiral[m]> Yeah where can I get the plugin?
<Admiral[m]> Should I compile it myself?
<Admiral[m]> Also where do I report bugs about network manager? Is it distro specific?
<BluesKaj> Admiral[m], you could ask in #kde chat about your issue
<BluesKaj> but I haven't seem your question yet
<BluesKaj> seen
<Admiral[m]> I asked as zanijwa
<Admiral[m]> *zanijwa
<BluesKaj> Admiral[m], i had to reboot so I can't scroll up
<Admiral[m]> Kubuntu 18.10. In the wireguard configuration of network manager, I cannot enter any hostname for the endpoint. I can only enter IPv4 addresses
<Admiral[m]> Is this a problem on my machine? can anyone else reproduce
<Admiral[m]> BluesKaj:
<BluesKaj> Admiral[m] don't think wireguard works with network-manager yet '
<Admiral[m]> you have to compile a wireguard plugin but, ignoring  wireguard working, the endpoint in wireguard  configuration panel should take in hostnames and IPv6 addresses right?
<BluesKaj> Admiral[m], recommend you ask in #wireguard chat , it's not supported in (k)ubuntu yet
<Admiral[m]> no I mean wg works just fine. where do you ask questions about the network manager? Is it common across all distros?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> Admiral[m],^
<BluesKaj> Admiral[m], some vpns are still developing wireguard to work on their servers, but most aren't fully fleshed out yet, and most like to use network-manager-nameofvpnprotocol to integrate it into linux networking as a cli or gui setup, so your question is probly a bit premature.
<koftes> hello
<BluesKaj> hi koftes
<koftes> hey BluesKaj
<koftes> What could cause DNS to stop working? If I connect through a certain connection, my PC can ping IP addresses on the Internet (e.g., 8.8.8.8), but cannot resolve domains (Firefox doesn't work, or I get things like "failure resolving 'gb.archive.ubuntu.com'" when I try to get updates).
<BluesKaj> koftes, on which device do you have your DNS set up ?
<koftes> BluesKaj: that's a good question
<BluesKaj> are you at work or?
<koftes> the simple answer is that I'm not really sure what I'm doing
<Admiral[m]> so for filing bugs in NM, can i report to ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> !bugs | Admiral[m]
<ubottu> Admiral[m]: If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<koftes> No. So more details: I have a Kubuntu PC that connects through my home router/modem, and that works as normal (DNS is probably on the modem).
<BluesKaj> koftes, I assume this is either a work or school network ?
<Admiral[m]> Is 'Connections' the KDE front end for network manager?
<Admiral[m]> other distros would have their own front ends for NM right?
<koftes> I also have an Android phone that can connect to the Internet (either through my home WiFi or 3G). When I tether the PC to the phone by USB, I get a wired connection, I can ping 8.8.8.8, but domains cannot be resolved.
<koftes> BluesKaj: it's my home network.
<BluesKaj> koftes, most likely the router , try 192.168.0.1 in your browser addressbar to open the router firmware
<koftes> BluesKaj: well, the problem is when I'm connecting by tethering through my phone. So the problem is either on my PC or the phone rather than the router.
<Admiral[m]> how do you know if the problem you're reporting is a bug or a feature request
<BluesKaj> koftes, most likely your phone so perhaps you should research your phone connectivity
<koftes> BluesKaj: I was inclined to think it's the PC because I've set up a (wireless) hotspot on my phone in the past that friends' phones were able to connect to; but my PC could not get any data from my phone's hotspot.
<BluesKaj> koftes, use kdeconnect on your pc and phone
<koftes> I guess at this point I'm trying to identify what/where the problem is (before trying to fix it), so my question really is what could I do to figure out where the problem is.
<koftes> BluesKaj: reading about KDE Connect now
<BluesKaj> first, what are you really trying to do, that's the real question
<koftes> BluesKaj: my ultimate goal is to connect my PC through my 3G data (which my provider is OK with btw), so I can work away from home in places where there are no or insecure connections.
<BluesKaj> !3G
<BluesKaj> !info 3G
<ubottu> Package 3G does not exist in bionic
<BluesKaj> !osmo
<koftes> Btw, from a first read, KDE Connect seems like an overkill for what I'm trying to do and the kind of thing that might open up other security issues.
<BluesKaj> koftes, search for osmo in your package manager
<koftes> Sorry, I guess it's a 4G connection now. I meant mobile data in general.
<koftes> osmo: not installed
<koftes> I'm using KDE, btw
<BluesKaj> osmo-sgsn and osmo-mgw
<BluesKaj> not installed by default , but available in the repos
<koftes> I'm thinking that if DNS is provided by my router on WiFi, could it be that the PC is expecting the same from the phone which is not happening? Can I manually designate DNS servers directly in Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> !dnsmasq
<koftes> BluesKaj: what would be the intention with those packages?
<BluesKaj> !info dnsmasq
<ubottu> dnsmasq (source: dnsmasq): Small caching DNS proxy and DHCP/TFTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.79-1 (bionic), package size 15 kB, installed size 72 kB
<BluesKaj> koftes, look in your package manager/discover for details
<koftes> Yeah, I can see the descriptions, but I mean why are you recommending them? Or is it more like "something to try, might work"?
<koftes> I'll switch to the other connection again for testing , so there's a (good) chance I'll disconnect
<BluesKaj> koftes, Ican only suggest since I have no experience with remote phone to pc connections over 3G or the internet
<koftes> I think this may have actually worked
<koftes> OK, I think I need to iron out a few things, but in principle it works. I decided to just try adding Google's DNS through Network Connections, and it seems to be working.
<koftes> I don't know why I never figured this out before. I've had this problem for ages.
<koftes> In any case, thanks for the help BluesKaj
#kubuntu 2019-02-27
<Admiral[m]> hello. what is the name of the program that manages your network connections?
<Admiral[m]> Connections?
<Admiral[m]> where you add/remove networks, change their DNS etc
<Wouldnlite> NetworkManager probably maybe, wild guess really.
<Admiral[m]> but isn't NM the "backend". what about the GUI where you enter the stuff
<Admiral[m]> ubuntu kubuntu , debian all use NM right?
<Admiral[m]> and each one has their own gui to control it
<Wouldnlite> NM-applet is the tray thingy
<Wouldnlite> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<Admiral[m]> What's this program called?
 * Admiral[m] uploaded an image: image.png (66KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/banter.city/GSzgkDrTSNFtRKucUMjAcWrP >
<Wouldnlite> IDK what its called.  I just think of it as  Network Manager in the settings panel
<Wouldnlite> you can also use nmcli to manage Network Manager from cli
<Admiral[m]> yeah I know I can do that but the new update with wireguard has some minor quirks
<Admiral[m]> some things like cannot enter IPv6 addresses or hostnames in fields that should take both
<Admiral[m]> so I want to file a bug report
<Wouldnlite> ah.  havent got around to wireguard but it sounds beezneez
<Wouldnlite> https://github.com/max-moser/network-manager-wireguard/
<Wouldnlite> no commits recently...
<Admiral[m]> the plugin works fine
<Admiral[m]> its the GUI that is acting up
<Admiral[m]> not acting up as in crashing
<Admiral[m]> but acting up as in it doesnt allow me to enter things
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Admiral[m]> I'm using x11. should I switch to wayland? I see fierce debates online about which is better
<diogenes_> Admiral[m], my opinion is that you choose what works better for you.
<lordievader> Is wayland already usable?
<diogenes_> if no one cares to try and improve it then it will never be usable
<IrcsomeBot1> Sijmen was added by: Sijmen
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sijmen> Hi i got a question i want to install kubuntu on a vmware vm but got a error at bootup (Loading bootlogo... bootlogo: invalid file format Error setting up gfxboot boot:) how to fix this
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sijmen> Kubuntu version 18.04.2
<tomreyn> lordievader: i'm using it for some weeks on 18.04 now, but with gnome-shell, not sure about kde.
<tomreyn> and it works very well, no visible issues (that i don't rather attribute to gnome-shell)
<tomreyn> IrcsomeBot1: sounds like you have a broken iso download
<tomreyn> also make sure your boot order is sound in vmware
<user|71969> Hi. I'm trying to set up a proxy through kubuntu's proxy settings but there's nowhere to input authentication data. Username and password.
<user|71969> I've tried username:password@proxy.com
<tomreyn> user|71969: i think those settings you make on the KDE GUI only apply to KDE / QT applications. a better approach whould be to place these in /etc/environment (and logout, login) like so: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VnnjTRdd43/
<tomreyn> sorry that was half german, here's the english one https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HWh2PQKV2P/
<lordievader> tomreyn: last time I used it, couple of months ago, it wasn't quite useful ion kde
<tomreyn> lordievader: you mean wayland + kde, right? i couldn't tell. what didn't work?
<user|71969> where is /etc/environment?
<user|71969> found it nvm
<lordievader> tomreyn: yes, kde. To be honest I didn't spend a lot of time in Wayland. But the major issue was the dpi was way off. Perhaps when I have some time on my hands I'll check it out again.
<tomreyn> oh i haven't tried playing with the dpi
<tomreyn> nor needed to.
<BluesKaj> wayland is missing some libs on kde/plasma
<lordievader> Like? What do you mean?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, someone in #kde chat told me about it a while back
<m_tadeu_> hi....what would be the best file server on kubuntu?
<lordievader> What are your clients?
<m_tadeu_> all ubuntus
<lordievader> Nfs then
<genii> Yep
<m_tadeu_> can you suggest me a good howto?
<lordievader> Err, not really. Won't be surprised if Ubuntu has one.
<m_tadeu_> ok...thx guys
<genii> m_tadeu_: You might find this useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<IrcsomeBot1> <SK88NL> Ok thanks its working
<nekoseam> I have NO idea what's going on for some reason I only have 2.8gb of space left?? I only have a 120gb SSD but there's 0 way I could only have that much left, I don't install all that much
<nekoseam> It seems browsing vivaldi makes me have less storage??
<BluesKaj> nekoseam, how are you determining the amount of space used ?
<nekoseam> wait what the actual heck?? /var/log is taking up 50gb of space
<nekoseam> BluesKaj: partition editor and dolphin's built in thing
<nekoseam> so wth do I do? do I delete stuff in /var/log?
<BluesKaj>  /var/log should be using less than 1GB on a single user system
<nekoseam> Yeah, that's an issue
<nekoseam> Files like ufw (from the package gufw?) are taking up 15gb on their own
<nekoseam> I'm back
<nekoseam> Kate crashed after trying to open the file (accidentally)
<nekoseam> lol
<BluesKaj> I have no idea how /var/log could become so full
<nekoseam> kern.log is taking up 18gb of space
<nekoseam> I don't know either
<BluesKaj> rightclick in the text >select all>delete?
<Captain_Haddock> nekoseam: Do you also see compressed files in there? .gz or similar?
<nekoseam> Captain_Haddock: yeah I do
<nekoseam> but not all of them are
<nekoseam> the compressed files are bytes in size
<dako> Is this the place to ask noob questions?
<BluesKaj> dako, if you're running kubuntu, yes
<dako> Thanks. So my question is: How do I automaticly mount a drive on startup?
<Captain_Haddock> dako: System settings -> Hardware -> Removable storage
<Captain_Haddock> nekoseam: ok.
<Captain_Haddock> Deleting and seeing what's filling them up might be a good idea.
<nekoseam> Captain_Haddock: would it be safe deleting kern.log?
<Captain_Haddock> Moving them elsewhere might be better if you need to investigate later.
<nekoseam> it's about 18gb right now. No way I could open that in a text editor
<dako> Captain_Haddock: Thank you!
<Captain_Haddock> nekoseam: If you are comfortable with the command line, try "tail -100 kern.log"
<Captain_Haddock> This will display 100 lines.
<Captain_Haddock> tail -f kern.log will show you the latest bits of kern.log and update as new entries are added.
<nekoseam> Alright so it seems to be repeating lines related to my wifi (wlp3s0)
<nekoseam> Like authentication. It seems to not show any errors though
<tomreyn> nekoseam: if you're looking for help with solving this, you will need to share some of those lines, and state which version of ubuntu you run. also, have you suspended your computer since you last (re)booted?
<tomreyn> !paste | nekoseam
<ubottu> nekoseam: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nekoseam> Captain_Haddock: tomreyn https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/35Qxy5nx6Y/
<tomreyn> nekoseam: this looks entirely normal. also this was during the first 13 seconds of your system booting.
<tomreyn> at 11:24 your time zone
<tomreyn> so it doesn't seem like this is filling your logs
<nekoseam> tomreyn: so then why is it 18gb in size? I'm not sure how to see the first lines in a file with tail
<tomreyn> if it's not tail, then it must be head ;)
<tomreyn> so:  head -n100 /var/log/kern.log
<tomreyn> maybe log roration is just broken
<tomreyn> *rotation
<nekoseam> Ohhh, I think I see the issue. Basically I was having trouble with my wifi and had to resort to making the password unencrypted on my system. It's reporting a whole bunch of ins and outs relating to my wifi
<nekoseam> head -100 is just a bunch of in and out messages related to it
<tomreyn> from which date?
<nekoseam> Feb 24
<nekoseam> Which is when I installed Kubuntu I believe
<tomreyn> and you never rebooted since?
<nekoseam> Yes I have
<tomreyn> then log rotation doesn't seem to work.
<tomreyn> oh actually it default to weekly
<tomreyn> so it can be fine
<tomreyn> not sure about kern.log, i don't have this anymore, just use systemd-journal now.
<nekoseam> That was the issue. gufw was turned on to high logging
<dako> How do I encrypt my disks after installing Kubuntu?
<tomreyn> dako: cryptsetup-reencrypt, but it's not easy to get it right.
<tomreyn> you'd need to resize file systems and swueeze the encryption in between. the much easier approach is to reinstall and restore a backup.
<dako> tomreyn: The instalation is brand new and the disks are empty. I installed some packages. There's plenty of space. Will the cryptsetup-reencrypt method work?
<tomreyn> dako: if you're experienced with file system and partition resizing, it may.
<tomreyn> it is a manual process, to be carried out from a live/recovery system, nothing automated.
<dako> tomreyn: Me being a newcomer to linux, maybe it'll be easier to just reinstall. Thanks!
<tomreyn> probably then, you're welcome!
<ILOVEKUBUNTU> me like this
<ILOVEKUBUNTU> hello
<ILOVEKUBUNTU> me dew
<ILOVEKUBUNTU> new
<ILOVEKUBUNTU> *
<ILOVEKUBUNTU> does anyone chat here
<ILOVEKUBUNTU> hi
<ILOVEKUBUNTU> hello
<ILOVEKUBUNTU> is anyone chating
<westor> no
<ILOVEKUBUNTU> so are we killing time
<westor> yes
<ILOVEKUBUNTU> wtf
<ILOVEKUBUNTU> this is how people kill time
<ILOVEKUBUNTU> I do it by playing games
<ILOVEKUBUNTU> like steam
<westor> what's the difference
<ILOVEKUBUNTU> this and games games are fun this is boring
<westor> for you yes for me the games are boring
<ILOVEKUBUNTU> sometimes games are boring
<ILOVEKUBUNTU> I only play free games
<ILOVEKUBUNTU> because payed games SUCK
<ILOVEKUBUNTU> But you guys DO SHIT and watch nothing happen
<ILOVEKUBUNTU> DO YOU LIKE SHIT
<ILOVEKUBUNTU> FUGING SHIT
<genii> That seemed to go weird pretty fast
<genii> westor: You can always use the !ot factoid if someone thinks this channel is for general chatting
#kubuntu 2019-02-28
<user|45538> hello
<user|45538> can I reinstall windows on my pc after wiping the drive and installing kubuntu
<user|45538> and how can I I really need help
<user|45538> please I need to reinstall windows after installing kubuntu
<krytarik> !grub | user|45538
<ubottu> user|45538: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<user|45538> I need windows
<user|45538> PLEASE
<user|45538> HELLO
<user|45538> I REALY NEED HELP
<krytarik> user|45538: ...Seriously?
<user|45538> YES
<OerHeks> all guides say: install windows first ..
<wardred> You'll need a restore partition or install media for Windows.  Not a lot can be done if you destroyed all the Windows partitions and overwrote them.
<wardred> You might be able to get install media from your vendor, Dell or whoever made your PC, but it usually takes a while to ship the media.
<wardred> And may not be free.
<tomreyn> loooong gone
<wardred> Whoops.  Saw the reconnect, missed the re-disconnect.  Ah well.
<yazu> \quit
<lordievader> Good morning
<wwishgril> Hi Guys.
<wwishgril> Vagina Loves Foreskin Gliding [ https://www.bitchute.com/video/LaPsv463Whzw/ ]
<user|50219> im currently on kubuntu 18.04, is it possible to upgrade to 18.10 without reinstalling everything?
<user|50219> (silly question. i know)
<Captain_Haddock> user|50219: What do you mean by "reinstalling everything"?
<user|50219> whats the upgrade path?
<user|50219> is it better to just wipe my drive and install 18.10 clean?
<user|50219> or is it possible to do an upgrade without it causing any issues?
<Captain_Haddock> It is always better to do that. But the upgrade process is reasonably simple.
<user|50219> does 18.10 have better high DPI display support?
<user|50219> I'm using a 4K monitor, and some things aren't scaling very well
<Captain_Haddock> It's possible that some software that you installed yourself using a third party repository won't have a clean upgrade path. But the upgrader will usually either disable third party repos or let you know if there's a problem.
<Captain_Haddock> I have no idea. But that might be a driver issue.
<user|50219> okay, cheers
<IrcsomeBot1> <SK88NL> Anybody got this error indicatorappletcompletefactory::indicatorappletcomplete i run it as a ltsp on kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot1> <SK88NL> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/QNDhlFrP/file_13603.jpg
<Th3Mafia> I installed 18.10 Ubuntu then installed KDE on top of it. I can't figure out how to setup a screen lock shortcut key and it seems  like some of my systems options are missing or locking the screen has no options?
<Th3Mafia> I'm suck an idiot, I've found it.
<Th3Mafia> s/suck/such
<dwinchester_> Whenever I turn off my computer it just goes to the Kubuntu splash screen that is shown at startup. Does anyone know how to fix this? Currently on 18.04.2
<diogenes_> dwinchester_, when first this problem occured?
<dwinchester_> Since installing the OS. I think it might be related to Nvidia drivers?
<diogenes_> well, when you first install the OS, there is no nvidia driver pre-installed
<Captain_Haddock> dwinchester_: What happens when you try placing the system into sleep mode?
<dwinchester_> It goes to sleep, but monitors won't wake up
<dwinchester_> diogenes_: I don't know if it was since first installing the OS or not. I installed Nvidia drivers like right away.
<diogenes_> then reboot
<diogenes_> after driver installation you must reboot
<dwinchester_> I've done that since then... Lol
<dwinchester_> This has been an issue for about 2 weeks now
<diogenes_> try in terminal: systemctl poweroff
<dwinchester_> Okay, I've been doing `shutdown now`
<diogenes_> it's not the same
<dwinchester_> I'm currently at work, but I'll try that when I get home.
<diogenes_> heh ok
<dwinchester_> I have the other issue with the monitors not waking up after I suspend the system
<dwinchester_> Also if I turn on the PC and then the monitors the monitors will never pick up the signal. I have to turn on the monitors and then the PC for them to display anything. Seems related to the suspend issue.
<Admiral[m]> I have the same issues as dwinchester_
<Admiral[m]> Sometimes it shuts down
<Admiral[m]> Sometimes I open the lid and it's still stuck in the lock screen
<dwinchester_> I'm on desktop though, not a laptop. Not sure if that matters.
<Admiral[m]> When I enter my password, it unlocks then shutdown
<Admiral[m]> Unpredictable
<dwinchester_> Mine isn't lock screen though. It's literally that first screen you see that says "kununtu" when the system is initially booting
<Tharx_> how i do change the Name@IP.genericrev to MyName/whatever/whatever
<Tharx_> Please help me
<Admiral[m]> Do you want to just change the name or the device itself Tharx_?
<Admiral[m]> I meant username or computer name?
<Tharx_> My NickName is Tharx_, but you hover mi name in the list name floaat right
<Captain_Haddock> Tharx_: Ask in #freenode
<Tharx_> U can see my IP Direction
<Tharx_> Ok
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<EvilRoey> hi
<EvilRoey> why does SUDO take so...long...to work?  like..10-15 seconds.  Ichecked /etc/hosts, /etc/resolv.conf /etc/sudoers and they all seem fine though
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: hi! ^
<BluesKaj> hi , thode files don't affect sudo, EvilRoey:
<BluesKaj> those
<EvilRoey> ok, then how can i diagnose this issu?
<BluesKaj>  /etc/sudoers might , did you edit it somehow?
<BluesKaj> best to use sudo visudo in the terminal to have a look
<EvilRoey> sure
<EvilRoey> there's nothing edited there.
<EvilRoey> it's pristine.
<BluesKaj> are you the only user?
<BluesKaj> sudo su, then, adduser yourusername sudo
<Captain_Haddock> What happens when you run the command from a root shell?
<Captain_Haddock> You could also see via htop if something is hogging the CPU or similar.
<Captain_Haddock> (in tandem)
<BluesKaj> he solved by rebooting
<BluesKaj> crossposting #ubvuntu
<BluesKaj> err #ubuntu
<Captain_Haddock> OK :)
<user|54719> are there parental controls available with Kubuntu?
<forsamori> o7
<dwinchester_> I just noticed that my Emacs version is 25.2.2 is there a reason the Kubuntu 18.04.02 repos don't have 26.1?
#kubuntu 2019-03-01
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> Has anyone successfully installed KDE Ring or Jitsi on Kubuntu. I cannot get these apps to work!
<tomreyn> !latest | dwinchester_
<ubottu> dwinchester_: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<dwinchester_> Is there a way to only get the lastest version of a specific program?
<tomreyn> see also !snap
<tomreyn> dwinchester_: do you mean the latest ubuntu package version, the latest snap, the latest upstream version?
<dwinchester_> I'm not entirely sure. I'm fairly new to this
<tomreyn> did you read what ubottu pointed out?
<dwinchester_> Yes
<tomreyn> ok. so you cannot have both stability and latest upstream release. you can have something close to latest upstream release, maybe, using snaps. but this means giving up on stability.
<tomreyn> !snaps
<ubottu> Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<tomreyn> it may also mean giving up on source code availability, source code review by a trusted party.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> Does anyone know if there are plans to integrate Matrix/Riot into Plasma?
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot1> ESkYnE was added by: ESkYnE
<ocean416> hi, how can i see the channles? I am looking for a GERMAN KUBUNTU channel
<mparillo> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Wolfpain> I need some help, I installed Kubuntu 18.04 alongside windows but it wont launch. I select Kubuntu from the dos menu and it starts but doesn't launch
<BluesKaj> wodencafe, you mean grub, right? How far do you get ?
<BluesKaj> oops wrong nick, guess he left
<wodencafe> BluesKaj: huh? o_o
<wodencafe> Oh that wolf guy
<BluesKaj> yup
<Admiral[m]> when I enable the plasma extention on chrome, sound doesnt work on google translate
<Admiral[m]> can anyone else confirm?
<Admiral[m]> kubuntu 18.10
<Admiral[m]> https://translate.google.com/#view=home&op=translate&sl=en&tl=de&text=the%20teacher%20asks%20a%20question
<Roey> Hello there.  I've shut off EUFI/PTT on    my laptop and I fou ndthat it doesn't boot.. so I booted off of a LiveUSB stick.  How can I repair my installation?
<Roey> Is this just a matter of installing GRUB on the drive from which I want to boot?
<genii> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<database2> iopl: operation not permitted
<genii> You have an old IBM 8514 monitor?
<database2> nope
<database2> new laptop
<database2> buyed last month
<database2> call to iopl(3) ends with “Operation not permitted”, even when running as root
<m_tadeu> hi...my nic is only working at 100Mbit/s when it's capable of 1000Mbit/s...any  idea why? or how to check why?
<m_tadeu> hmmm....autonegotiate is set to off...how to set it on?
<genii> twiddling with ethtool, usually
<m_tadeu> will it work when I boot?
<genii> If you find some ethtool settings that you like, probably will have to put them in a pre-up directive in /etc/interfaces
<genii> ..or post-up, more probably
<m_tadeu> network manager is taking care of my ifaces...is that a good idea?
<m_tadeu> ahhh...it actually allow me con configure it
<m_tadeu> need to reboot :P
<m_tadeu> it's fixed
<mojonas> hi! is it possible to create desktop files for kde control center modules? I would like to be able to launch the modules from albert launcher, and this would be the easiest way to do it
<EdgyMC_69> Hi. How do I add an additonal DNS through GUI? I've written in the IPv4 tab of my connection in the Other DNS Servers the IP adress of the server I want to use (it's in a local docker container) but it's not updated even after reboot. Do I have to wait some more or something?
<EdgyMC_69> nslookup can use that dns to resolve domains
<tomreyn> cris_ cris__ cris___ cris____ cris_____: how many clients do you need connected?
#kubuntu 2019-03-02
<Admiral[m]> EdgyMC_69:  what's your address configuration ? Method : automatic or automatic (addresses)?
<IrcsomeBot1> Chandra Sekhar was added by: Chandra Sekhar
<IrcsomeBot1> <Chandra Sekhar> Hi please tell me...I ran some command then my kubuntu changed to Ubuntu version which is redicules version , how to go back to previous version ? So that my files should not be deleted ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Chandra Sekhar> Please help me I am new to kununtu
<IrcsomeBot1> <Chandra Sekhar> Kubuntu*
<Admiral[m]> Chandra Sekhar  :what version are you on?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Chandra Sekhar> It is showing Ubuntu 18.10
<Admiral[m]> Chandra Sekhar and what's the problem? You didn't want to update?
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Sound like you ran sudo apt install gnome.  Try: sudo apt install plasma-desktop
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Log out then log back in...
<isomari> I'm trying to install tuptime but I kep getting: *** update-locale: Error: invalid locale settings:  LANG=en_US.UTF-8 LANGUAGE="en_USA:en" LC_ALL="en_US"
<johnnay> Hi. I am using Kubuntu 18.04.2 now. It is awesome.
<isomari> I'm trying to install tuptime but I kep getting: *** update-locale: Error: invalid locale settings:  LANG=en_US.UTF-8 LANGUAGE="en_USA:en" LC_ALL="en_US"
<isomari> johnnay: I'm using Disco Dingo (19.10). That's awesome :-)
<johnnay> isomari: please provide a detailed list of the changes from 18.04 to 19.1. thank you.
<isomari> johnnay: I don't know how detailed u\you want it but: https://itsfoss.com/ubuntu-19-04-release-features/
<isomari> johnnay: I upgraded from cosmic.
<isomari> so far not one problem after 2 weeks
<isomari> oh, I'm using kubuntu of course.
<johnnay> great
<Don-Phil> who
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot1> <Chandra Sekhar> I solved my Problem..sorry
<IrcsomeBot1> <Chandra Sekhar> I am new to kununtu...please help me
<IrcsomeBot1> <Chandra Sekhar> What are the necessary commands I should run , after  installing kubuntu?
<diogenes_> Chandra Sekhar, sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<BluesKaj> Chandra Sekhar  sudo apt update && sudo upgrade to get the latest package versions
<BluesKaj> oops Chandra Sekhar, use diogenes_ command
<BluesKaj> forgot apt in the upgrade :-)
<freeskif> Hi all. How config proxychains4? I write my socks5 server in /usr/local//etc/proxychains.conf but not worked.
<freeskif> proxychains4 ping ya.ru
<freeskif> [proxychains] config file found: /usr/local//etc/proxychains.conf
<freeskif> [proxychains] preloading /usr/local//lib/libproxychains4.so
<freeskif> PING ya.ru (87.250.250.242) 56(84) bytes of data.
<freeskif> ^C
<freeskif> --- ya.ru ping statistics ---
<Roey> Hello all, anyone here use Virtualbox?  I was given a boot USB stick to install Windows from; I'm installing Windows on a VM client, and i want it to boot off of that USB ssd thumb drive.
<BluesKaj> Roey, not sure if windows can be installed from a usb stick, I tried that and it wouldn't boot, so i had to use a an optical disk
<Roey> hmm. ok
<BluesKaj> maybe the guys over at #windows can help if you don't have a dvdrom drive
<Roey> ok thanks
<BluesKaj> Roey, try woeusb
<BluesKaj> Roey, https://github.com/slacka/WoeUSB
 * Roey clicks
<BluesKaj> Roey, or you can just make a fat32 stick and copy the files across
<Roey> I don't understand
<BluesKaj> not the image but the files inside the image
<Roey> BluesKaj: copy files across from where to where?
<Roey> BluesKaj: the only thbing I see to do is make  a DVD image and boot off of that in the virtual guest
<Roey> I already have the USB stick
<BluesKaj> from the windows image/iso
<Roey> I have the USB stick, i need to make an .iso out of it
<Roey> that's what I think I need to do here.
<BluesKaj> no
<Roey> my coworker put windows on a usb stick.  I can't find Windows on it / I assume it's a bootable stick
<Roey> brb
<BluesKaj> you have a windows iso right ?
<BluesKaj> somewhere
<Roey> BluesKaj: I just checked the entire SSD for it.. I can't find it.  I think my coworker just put on MS Office there.. (had asked him to put on MS Windows as well)
<Roey> BluesKaj: otherwise I would have copied that entire .iso
<BluesKaj> Roey, hang on I'm asking the windows experts ..brb
<BluesKaj> Roey, sudo mount /dev/loop0 /cdrom" and copy the files in /cdrom to wherever you mounted the usb
<Roey> ok
<BluesKaj> ignore the quote in your command
<Roey> ok
<Roey> ohhhh I see
<Roey> anbd then what?
<BluesKaj>  check if the usb mounts inside the vm to install
<Roey> ok
<Roey> thank you BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Roey, you can thank me if it works :-)
<Roey> ok :)
<Roey> I don't think Windows is on this /at all/ actually
<kell> I have a question if someone might be able to help out. Mounted a kubuntu image to a partition on my thumb drive and ran through the installer after booting from it. After the installation was complete I re-booted into it - but it just re-started the installation process and asked me to install again. Is there some cleanup I need to do after installation before re-booting into it?
<kell> I've been searching around but can't seem to find any answers, thought I'd ask here :-/
<Brandon{ACS}> Sounds like maybe after the reboot you are just hitting the usb drive installer again. Remove the drive and see if the system boots
<kubuntu> siema siema kurdje elo
<Alexfrench> i think yhe partition isn't bootable so ??
<Alexfrench> it try to reinstall
<bprompt> ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Chandra Sekhar> Please help me...how to connect aws ec2 from dolpin file explorer?
<Alexfrench> lol
#kubuntu 2019-03-03
<calher> Roey, does your Kubuntu also by default put LVM inside XFS?
<calher> Roey, I'm having issues opening XFS from another GNU/Linux system.
<ikonia> lvm inside XFS ?
<calher> ikonia, yes.
<tempuser> Hello, could someone help me? After I type my password, Kubuntu freezes and I can't log in.
<ikonia> calher: could you explain what you mean by that ?
<ikonia> calher: do you mean you put xfs on logical volumes,
<calher> ikonia, when I got my computer, my disk looked like [{ext4 /}{XFS(LVM /home)}].
<ikonia> looked like that where ?
<calher> ikonia, GNOME Disks.
<ikonia> I can't picture that, but I suspect it's showing you that you have LVM volumes with xfs file system on them
<ikonia> as the other way around makes no sense
<calher> I wonder if I should even bother getting my disk out of the box again.
<ikonia> what are you trying to actually do ?
<ikonia> sorry I maybe missing some context here
<DevPi> REUPLOADED BY POPULAR DEMAND
<DevPi> https://www.bitchute.com/video/HDONueFYrDr1/
<tempuser> what?
<ikonia> just spam, ignore
<tempuser> Can someone help me? Kubuntu freezes after i type my password.
<calher> ikonia, I'm trying to mount my hoe partition.
<calher> *home
<ikonia> calher: so what's the issue
<calher> ikonia, I think I'm getting the hang of it now.  Sorry.
<ikonia> no need for sorry
<tempuser> could you help me?
<ikonia> sorry no, I'm about to step away
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> tempuser, how can I help?
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Is your installation new or did you recently install a video driver?
<tempuser> DarinMiller: I encrypted my /home folder with encfs. After i shut down and boot back up again, whenever i type my password it freezes and nothing happens.
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> oooooo, I have no experience with encfs...
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> You may want to drop to the command line, add another user and login as the new user and possibly trouble shoot from there...
<tempuser> I did make a backup account (this). I can't access the recovery mode. Tried holding shift and tapping shift on boot
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> try Esc on boot...
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> but I doubt recovery mode will help unless you have a complete backup of your home partition.
<tempuser> I also had a black screen that said "Emergency Mode" not sure what that was.
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> hmm, never seen Emergency Mode either...
<tempuser> I have a backup of the home folder, but I'm not sure how to restore
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Were you able to interupt grub using the Esc key?
<Mekelste> Hi
<Mekelste> Dr. Lorraine Day on the Passing of the Noahide Laws https://www.bitchute.com/video/92kIeXZEb7IM/ (Highly Recommended)
<walsulla> I need help setting up dual monitors on kubuntu 18.04.1
<walsulla> xrandr failed
<walsulla> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<IrcsomeBot1> <Chandra Sekhar> @Chandra Sekhar, Can anyone tell me ?
<Admiral[m]> after i restarted my computer, I started facing the same issues as this person: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=309&t=157148
<Admiral[m]> unfortunately no one has replied to it. can someone help me out
<Admiral[m]> well I fixed it by reinstalling plasma desktop
<Admiral[m]> *kubuntu desktop
<tempuser> Hello, can anyone help me? System freezes when I enter my password at login.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<patakija> Hi all!  Have anyone run into the issue where the emmc didnt show up and the error is "mmc0: mmc_select_hs400 failed, error -84"?
<tomreyn> patakija: which ubuntu release + kernel verison is this?
<patakija> Kubuntu 18.10, as for the kernel its the one that comes with the iso... (i take look at it right away)
<tomreyn> patakija: no need then
<patakija> 4.18.0-10-generic
<tomreyn> patakija: is this an i386 system?
<tomreyn> dpkg --print-architecture
<patakija> amd64
<patakija> its an asus vivobook flip (tp202nas)
<tomreyn> patakija: install pending updates, reboot, try again
<tomreyn> linux-image-4.18.0-15-generic is the latest for amd64
<patakija> cant do it since i cant even install the darn thing....
<tomreyn> why is this?
<patakija> this machine has emmc as its internal storage
<tomreyn> and nothing else?
<patakija> it also has a sd card slot as well
<patakija> *microsd
<tomreyn> i see. so this "mmc0: mmc_select_hs400 failed, error -84" message is all you have? and the system can't write to the emmc anymore?
<tomreyn> or why do you say oyu cannot install the kernel update?
<patakija> its not a hw error since crapware 10 boots from it, but if i boot kubuntu then it cant see the emmc at all aside from the error massage, no trace in /dev either
<tomreyn> oh so you're only booting kubuntu off an iso so far?
<patakija> yep
<tomreyn> glad i asked
<patakija> my bad for not mentioning it  -.-'
<tomreyn> post the kernel log, i'll have a look:   dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<patakija> ok, done
<tomreyn> patakija: and the url is?
<patakija> oh sorry, https://termbin.com/j9oy
<tomreyn> latest bios is Version 209 (2019/02/14), yours also claims to be 209, but release date is 07/19/2018 there, which is closer to 206.
<tomreyn> https://www.asus.com/2-in-1-PCs/ASUS-VivoBook-Flip-12-TP202NA/HelpDesk_Download/
<patakija> thats funny, it was downloaded by their tool...
<tomreyn> several acpi errors
<tomreyn> you could try http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<tomreyn> also check the uefi for any mmc related settings.
<patakija> okay reinstalled the version from the site(BTW mine is a tp202naS not a na) but still says 07/19/2018
<patakija> no emmc setting in ther as far as i see
<tomreyn> you might need to file a bug about the emmc.
<patakija> yeah, it seems likely, cant find anything with the -84 error code :(
<patakija> thanks for the help :)
<BluesKaj> patakija, which device does your asus boot from? just curious
<patakija> from a 32 GB usb stick....
<patakija> (plus the preinstalled crapware ofc)
<patakija> curretnly downloading 19.04 hoping it might contan some fix, if it doesnt then i file a ug report
<patakija> *bug
<patakija> nope, 19.04 has the same error
<BluesKaj> patakija, why are you booting from a stick ?
<patakija> because kubuntu has issues with the emmc, it throws a error -84 and the emmc is inaccessibble
<BluesKaj> the emmc could be dying
<BluesKaj> do you also have a ssd on the laptop ?
<patakija> brand new machine, win10 boots without issue, also it only has a microsd slot besides the emmc
<BluesKaj> .0ok
<BluesKaj> wonder if the uefi/bios boot sequence (enable usb ) isn't being recognized by kubuntu
<patakija> tried with ubuntu mate and ubuntu too but same result, lets see linux mint...
<tomreyn> patakija: in case you did a web search for the error message, note that a hyphon will look for results which do *not* include the following term (-84). just omit the hyphon.
<tomreyn> i had some matching results, but most were old, and the newer ones were inconcisive
<patakija> um what is a hyphon? (english isnt my native language)
<BluesKaj> hiphen  is a dash  -
<BluesKaj> hyphen rather
<BluesKaj> like semi-something
<patakija> okay, thanks
<patakija> okay, linux mint also cant see it, fedora wont even boot o.O
<IrcsomeBot1> www_telegram_marketing was added by: drf5g6t7nhjmk9f
<valorie> hmmm, somehow I fell out of this channel
<valorie> can anyone tell me the easiest way to tell what ISO I have on a thumbdrive?
<bprompt> valorie:   check the thumbdrive's label :)
<valorie> ha, if only
<valorie> my nephew finally found a charger for a laptop I gave him three years ago
<valorie> and I'd like to reinstall an LTS -- I think it's a i386
<patakija> just out of curiosity is it possible for the UEFI firmware to hide the emmc storage if it detects a non windows os?
<valorie> that sounds like an #ubuntu question
<patakija> im still struggling with kubuntu...
<valorie> we don't really handle that part of the distro -- mostly the KDE community's software
<valorie> what's the struggle?
<patakija> ah, okay
<patakija> as for the struggle  i have some issues with "finding" the emmc
<patakija> windows boots fine from it but linux cant see it
<valorie> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<patakija> if it was that simple, its a brand new machine with the dreaded win10 on it...
<patakija> i did the usual stuff(fast boot, secure boot, etc) but when it boots from the thumb drive so i can install kubuntu 18.10 the emmc is not recognised....
<valorie> can you boot into your Kubuntu install?
<patakija> yep
<valorie> !boot-repair
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> well, you can try to run 'sudo boot-repair' from the commandline
<patakija> oh sorry, i misread it
<patakija> i can boot the installer, there is no linux installed on it
<valorie> ttps://linuxconfig.org/ubuntu-boot-repair is a bit more detail
<valorie> oops, pasting mistake: https://linuxconfig.org/ubuntu-boot-repair
<valorie> or you can just reinstall
<valorie> if there is nothing in the install you need
<valorie> that's the easiest, since it's so fast to make a new install
<patakija> okay, i try it again(english isnt my native language)
<valorie>  it sounds like grub didn't properly install
<patakija> this is a brand new machine with only windows 10 on it, done the prep work and when i try to install linux on it the installer cant see the emmc drive in tha machine, not even the live session
<valorie> one time it installed on my thumbdrive!
<valorie> so the install would work if I left the thumbdrive in the computer, lol
<valorie> crazy
<valorie> that's weird
<valorie> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<valorie> might be some help in that first link
<IrcsomeBot1> Kifah was added by: Kifah
<patakija> thanks for the link, but it wont help since the main issue here is the missing storage drive....
<valorie> does kdepartitionmanager see it?
<patakija> nope
<patakija> i also did a lot of digging but so far i only found a imilar case with no resolution: https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=278201
<patakija> also nothing in /dev
<valorie> well, you are likely to find more ideas in #ubuntu than here
<valorie> since it's a larger channel, and as I say, kubuntu doesn't work on that part of the distro
<valorie> that's handled by Foundations I believe
<valorie> common to all flavors
<patakija> okay, i really hope it can be solved because currently i cannot treat wndows as a trusted OS....
<tomreyn> patakija: i'll be happy to try and help you in #ubuntu if you'll sum up the issue there.
#kubuntu 2020-02-24
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @RikMills, Exact correct response.
<IrcsomeBot> Ugochukwu $@H@₹€  was added by: Ugochukwu $@H@₹€ 
<IrcsomeBot> <Ugochukwu $@H@₹€ > https://tgraph.io/Ethereum-ETH-20-NEWS-02-24-3
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> deleted, blocked
<pragomer> Hi. This is my monitor-Setup: http://i.imgur.com/ESZ6I0U.png   Is there a quick way to activate / deactivate e.g. the veritcal one? In windows there is this shortcut win+p (for "projector" I think...).  In Plasma I thought about a shotcut or plasmoid.. but I did not find such a solution. Any hint?
<valorie>  I don't know of any, pragomer
<valorie> maybe ask in #kde ?
<valorie> although you'll get more answers in euro-working hours
<valorie> kscreen has nothing to help you?
 * valorie has a laptop so no help
<pragomer> Thank you in any way V :-)
<pragomer> Going to look a kscreen
<Guest3058> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> Neiryyn usman was added by: Neiryyn usman
<IrcsomeBot> <Neiryyn usman> https://tgraph.io/Ethereum-ETN-20-NEWS-02-24
<BluesKaj> hi folks
<konrados> hi :)
<BluesKaj> hi konrados
<gendarme> how to support gtk applications in kubuntu?
<gendarme> I downloaed sublime text and the scaling is off
<gendarme> are there some additional packages that I need to get?
<Adaxo072> Hi
<Adaxo072> Don't know if is the right place for ubuntu help questions
<Guest81487> what?
<bprompt> Ő¿Ő
#kubuntu 2020-02-25
<tecuane> man akonadi is still surprisingly bad
<tecuane> add a remote ics and it just loses its mind, events flashing in korganiser as it claims "the hash has changed" twice a second
<tecuane> outstanding move
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> i dont know wth is akonadi
<lordievader> Good morning
<muhaha> guys, I can not connect with network manager to the openvpn server,  its working if I use sudo openvpn foo.config, problem is that it does not work without sudo so I am wondering whats missing ... Of course that I have network-manager-openvpn installed
<lordievader> muhaha: Sounds like a rights issue. What do the logs say?
<muhaha> lordievader nothing interesting, just connection reset , even wih network manager in debug mode...    openvpn client without sudo will not work ..  ERROR: Cannot ioctl TUNSETIFF tun: Operation not permitted (errno=1)
<muhaha> Its basic use case with openvpn and network manager so I am wondering why should I change something
<muhaha> I am not familiar how network manager can use openvpn without sudo ..
<lordievader> muhaha: This might help you: http://www.infradead.org/openconnect/nonroot.html
<lordievader> From https://forums.opensuse.org/showthread.php/525409-Networkmanager-and-openvpn-crash
<lordievader> https://bugs.launchpad.net/snappy-hwe-snaps/+bug/1731056 seems to be a related bug.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1731056 in snappy-hwe-snaps "easy-openvpn ERROR: Cannot ioctl TUNSETIFF tun: Operation not permitted (errno=1)" [Undecided,New]
<muhaha> oh, nice, another major bug in 19.10 ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1853075
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1853075 in linux (Ubuntu) "19.10 Boots into a black screen" [Undecided,Invalid]
<uczen> whatsup
<IrcsomeBot> Stuart Christian was added by: Stuart Christian
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<konrados> hi BluesKaj
<konrados> I have a question - this is yet another time I can see some website suggests using gdebi to install stuff from .deb files, but... why? The 'discover' I use works fine, doesn't it? E.g. this site here: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-google-earth-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<konrados> "We will be using gdebi to install the Google Earth package on our system. gdebi ensures that there are no hassles during the installation as it will also automatically fetch all package prerequisites."
<konrados> what, 'discover' doesn't do that?
<BluesKaj> hi konrados, I don't use discover due to it's missing options, if you insist on using a gui package manager use muon, it's very good
<konrados> well, no, I don't insist, I was just curious. When I use e.g. wget and I'm in the cli, then I use apt install, but when I'm downloading using gui, then I usually want to stay in gui and click click click :)
<konrados> I'l see this muon, thanks BluesKaj !
<BluesKaj> yw :-)
<BluesKaj> gdebs usually just download the package and have their own installer built in
<IrcsomeBot> Alang59 was added by: Alang59
<IrcsomeBot> <Alang59> Hi
<IrcsomeBot> <Alang59> Is there a way to compile Kamoso in Solus Plasma ?
<genii> Solus is an independent distribution based on Budgie, you might want to ask instead in #solus-chat or #solus-dev
<genii> There is also #ubuntu-budgie but the Solus-specific channels are more likely to be able to answer your questions
<Guest5628> hello
<Guest5628> anyone alive in here?
<IrcsomeBot> Mario156090 was added by: Mario156090
<IrcsomeBot> <Mario156090> Hi everybody
<IrcsomeBot> <Mario156090> Anyone can say me how I can create virtual interfaces from plasma-nm?
<IrcsomeBot> <Mario156090> (Photo, 629x654) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0xj4q9Rh/file_24445.jpg Only show me interface hardware based but not virtual.
<Apurettin> hi
<IrcsomeBot> DominusArius was added by: DominusArius
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> @RikMills You da man~!  Thx for 5.18.2 PPA!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> you're welcome :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Hey guys! I cannot tell you enough, how excited I am for Kubuntu 20.04!!
<bprompt> I'll be getting it, thoiugh I know the release date is May 2020 =), though always adverstised to April
<dax> o.O
<dax> is this some sort of misinterpretation of the release upgrade timelines
<bprompt> ahh no, just a "constructive criticism", the date is April, but usually 25th or thereabouts, pretty much just the end of the month, as opposed to the beginning of the month
<dax> uh
<dax> April 23rd isn't in May, though?
<bprompt> so, I always see it as May, because May is more reliable :)
<dax> interesting
<bprompt> now, if the release were April 1st or 3rd or even the 5th, that'd be very different
<dax> well if you think about it, April 3rd is really March
<bprompt> just about, yes, same with April 23rd, however on May, I know is there already, there's no 30-day range to guess
<bprompt> sorta like going to the market and buying something for $4.99, I always think is $5, because that's reliable :), and yes, $4.99 is just a gimmick
#kubuntu 2020-02-26
<IrcsomeBot> <Alang59> How can I compile Kamoso by myself ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Alang59> Kamoso is not available in Solus Plasma and I don't want to disturb KDE maintener on it
<oerheks> https://kde.org/applications/multimedia/org.kde.kamoso perhaps?
<da-viper> Hi there, new to linux and do not what this is
<da-viper> what does this do ?
<valorie> what does what do?
<valorie> do you mean IRC?
<da-viper> yeah
<valorie> irc, for the record, doesn't have much to do with linux
<valorie> I used it for years from windows
<da-viper> i just saw it on my laptop  after instaling
<valorie> freenode, the server we're on (or rather network) is almost all linux or bsd though
<valorie> it is all for free and open source software/groups
<da-viper> what can i do  with it please
<valorie> do with IRC?
<valorie> it is (IMO) the best place to have real-time meetings
<valorie> this is a help channel, so if you have an issue, you can ask here
<valorie> and if you hang around, you'll learn so much
<valorie> I'm in over 20 channels on three different networks and find it endlessly useful
<ailion> Hi
<ailion> I can't have ibus working on Kubuntu 18.04 LTS.
<ailion> It doesn't show up.
<ailion> Any ideas?
<diogenes_> ailion, why do you need it?
<ailion> I want to install RIME, a Chinese input method.
<ailion> fcitx-rime works, but the official project is ibus-rime, so I want to have a try.
<diogenes_> ailion, is ibus set to autostart?
<ailion> I'm not pretty sure.
<ailion> All I have done is 'apt install ibus && im-config -n ibus'
<ailion> pidof ibus returns a pid, so I believe its running.
<diogenes_> try ibus-setup in terminal.
<els> Hi everyone,I am using Kubuntu 19.10.I just installed Kalzium app 19.04.3 but I find a problem.In Kalzium 19.04.3 the "molecular editor" is grey,this function can't be used.Why? how to solve this problem? thanks team.Very need your help.
<els> Hi everyone,I am using Kubuntu 19.10.I just installed Kalzium app 19.04.3 but I find a problem.In Kalzium 19.04.3 the "molecular editor" is grey,this function can't be used.Why? how to solve this problem? thanks team.Very need your help.
<diogenes_> !patience | els
<ubottu> els: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<els>  Hi everyone,I am using Kubuntu 19.10.I just installed Kalzium app 19.04.3 but I find a problem.In Kalzium 19.04.3 the "molecular editor" is grey,this function can't be used.Why? how to solve this problem? thanks team.
<lordievader> Good morning
<els> I am using Kubuntu 19.10.I just installed Kalzium app 19.04.3 but I find a problem.In Kalzium 19.04.3 the "molecular editor" is grey,this function can't be used.Why? how to solve this problem?
<amd3800> Hello
<troozers> Morning Gurus, I am a newb to KDE so apologies for any daft questions... I am running the "System Load Viewer" widget on my desktop, but it's not showing any values for the CPU, Memory, or Swap.  Is there something that I am missing?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<els> good evening，I use kubuntu 19.10 and Kalzium 19.04.3,But kalzium 19.04.3 has a problem.the "molecular editior" function is disabled and is grey color.Why and how to solve it? thanks.
<IrcsomeBot> 19029170015 was added by: 19029170015
<IrcsomeBot> <19029170015> How are you doing?
<IrcsomeBot> 19022007433 was added by: 19022007433
<IrcsomeBot> علی was added by: علی
<IrcsomeBot> <علی> How are you getting along with...?
<oh4> having an issue where my DNS keeps dropping ofter and I keep seeing "temporary failure in name resolution". This occurs every few minutes
<oh4> system was working fine for the first 2 days...I've seen a few posts about making some changes to use a different network manager and a lot of conflicting info
<oh4> before working on some hack, curious if anyone has seen this issue here and what solution they are going with to ensure it's update/upgrade proof
<BluesKaj> oh4, maybe the dns server is to blame
<oh4> BluesKaj: perhaps. I haven't thought about changing that on my router
<oh4> maybe I should give that a shot first and change it from my ISP DNS to something else
<oh4> strange enough, this only occurs on my one single linux machine...doesn't happen on any other machine or device
<jaafar> What's the process for getting an upstream KDE fix incorporated into Kubuntu?
<oh4> actually, it's not my external DNS...i can't resolve to anything internal either
<jaafar> Asking for https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=392768
<ubottu> KDE bug 392768 in general "KIO::AccessManager keeps ioslave spinning indefinitely" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<jaafar> my poor fans just keep running and I think it's that
<els> hi,does kalzium bug can be solved?thanks
<jaafar> hi kfunk I see you're the committer
<kfunk>  wat?
<kfunk> ah, yes
<kfunk> guilty as charged
<jaafar> Just googling my weird http.so high CPU usage and came across it
<kfunk> running Spotify or sth? :)
<jaafar> Actually I am!
<kfunk> yep, that's where I noticed it ;)
 * jaafar closes Spotify
<kfunk> http.so is trying to get album cover art, i.e. when switching songs it'll spawn these little processes
<jaafar> oh gross
<jaafar> http.so is still getting 5%
<jaafar> two processes
<kfunk> jep. it calms down after a while though.
<jaafar> oh good
<jaafar> out of curiosity though, how does the procedure work to get stuff into kubuntu? Or is "wait for the next release" the most likely scenario here
<kfunk> `killall -9 http.so` for a 'quick' fix ;0
<kfunk> unfortunately, I guess so. people/maintainers probably won't bother enough for above fix to spin a new pkg.
<jaafar> got it. More for security flaws etc.
<kfunk> it'll just kill a few more trees while playing songs on Spotify, nothing major.
<jaafar> :-/
 * jaafar imagines all the power-increasing bugs in the world
<kfunk> yeah, I have a certain "dislike" against tools just hogging my CPU. hello Electron-based web apps running on my desktop... in the KDE world I can at least fix the most prominent issues myself.
<oh4> solved my issue by following the suggested solution here: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/53687051/ping-google-com-temporary-failure-in-name-resolution
<IrcsomeBot> pinkelephantdev was added by: pinkelephantdev
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> I put my computer into standby and since then all desktop effects gone missing, even transparency! 3D acceleration is intact.
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/HJn1s0MT/file_24525.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> It looks too edgy without effects D:
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> @tuxifan, and no, reboot does not help
<il> hi , i cant use headset mic in kubuntu 19.10
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @tuxifan, Search for composition
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Something is blocking it
<il> thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> @darltrash, Alright
<rangergord> any Kubuntu devs here? What's the usage % split between Kubuntu LTS and latest?
<rangergord> I
<rangergord> I'm an LTS person myself, just wondering how many people are running LTS exclusively vs 19.10
<rangergord> How do I disable the update notifier? It's the popup that shows up after you boot.
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> @rangergord, Wait
<AndersonDekon> Hello, I just received my new pc, and I don't know the Kubuntu password that came on it
<AndersonDekon> #kubuntu Hello, I just received my new pc, and I don't know the Kubuntu password that came on it
<AndersonDekon> Can someone help me?
<diogenes_> AndersonDekon, huh?
<diogenes_> i didn't get that.
<AndersonDekon> @diogenes_ my computer arrived with kubuntu installed, and it asks for a password, but I didn't set any password
<rangergord> AndersonDekon, what's the username?
<genii> So just hit the enter key
<AndersonDekon> I went to download something, and a message appeared asking for a password
<genii> This sounds more like a website wants a password
<AndersonDekon> I hit enter, but says the password is wrong
<AndersonDekon> I left unintentionally
<AndersonDekon> is there a default password in kubuntu?
<UFFR_87> Hello?
<valorie> UFFR_87: there is no default password
<valorie> I would ask the seller of the computer what they used
<UFFR_87> Pardon?
<valorie> oops, mentioned the wrong person, sorry
<UFFR_87> It's ok
<valorie> and the asker left
<valorie> hopefully writing to the seller
<valorie> :-)
<UFFR_87> I was just about to ask about if anyone here could help me with KMail
<UFFR_87> I can't get it to work with Google or AOL
<UFFR_87> Though AOL isn't as important and seems to be having problems with all mail clients
<valorie> sorry, haven't been a kmail user for many years
<valorie> the gmail issue is between KDE and Google, and still in flux
<valorie> unsure if /when Google will accept outside email handlers
<UFFR_87> I guessed as much because it works with CLAW
<UFFR_87> As for AOL, I don't know. That doesn't want to work with *anything*
<UFFR_87> (Don't ask me why I use AOL)
<ecov> anyone had this issue? in my plasma audio volume settings my notification volume is at 0% and after changing it it immediately reverts back to 0%
<strider> Hello!
<bprompt> allo
<user110558> bluetooth not working
#kubuntu 2020-02-27
<swift110> oh ok
<ecov> Kubuntu 19.10 plasma 5.18.2 anyone know how to change system sounds?
<fructose> I'm on kernel 5.0.0-38-generic, but when I apt source kernel-source, edit and build a driver, and insmod it, it fails and dmesg reports a version magic 5.0.21. How do I get that to match 5.0.0-38-generic instead?
<valorie> fructose: have you asked in #ubuntu-kernel ?
<valorie> those specialists have been very helpful to me in the past
<fructose> valorie: No, as you saw, I tried #kubuntu-devel first and was told it was a support question
<fructose> valorie: Just gave it a shot though, thanks
<valorie> be prepared to wait though
<valorie> best of luck
<swift110> hmm
<swift110> how are you folks
<IrcsomeBot> Ai You was added by: Ai You
<IrcsomeBot> Vol1000s usman was added by: Vol1000s usman
<IrcsomeBot> <Vol1000s usman> Fwd from Ripple Information: http://bit.ly/3a607T9
<quetzal> hi
<swift110> how r u quetzal
<quetzal> i'm okey now thnx
<swift110> good quetzal what are you up to
<michael__> ok heres problem i created a backup on a seperate drive but when i create a folder all i see is lost and found?
<valorie> it sounds like your separate drive isn't mounted
<valorie> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<michael__> ok thank you ill read that
<valorie> I'm not sure that's the problem but it sounds likely
<michael__> ok
<valorie> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs !PartitionManager or !GParted (see also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mount partitions from System Settings -> (Advanced tab) Removable Devices. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<valorie> hmmm, that's word salad to me
<valorie> !DiskMounter
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<valorie> ubottu is full of facts
<ubottu> valorie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<michael__> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @ubottu, Does it terrify anyone that `ubottu` is actually smarter than most of our human overlords?
<lordievader> Good morning
<valorie> @blooalien - but humans make and feed ubottu
<valorie> and teach
<michael__> ok got it thanks for the help gparted did the trick
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @valorie, `ubottu:` "Mmmm...  Brainz!"  🧠
<pnts-se> I'm having problem when using Kubuntu  19.10, KDE plasma 5.16.5. When connecting to a dock with external screen, I often don't get the login dialog and have to reboot laptop. Could you point me in the right direction for documentation, trouble shooting?
<uczen> hi
<uczen> hello?
<uczen> Cześć
<uczen> hej
<uczen> widzisz
<arektogreszta> dobry
<uczen> cześć
<arektogreszta> jak tam życie?
<uczen> a nic jakoś leci a u cb?
<arektogreszta> jogi jak tam u ciebie?
<mateusz_> co tam ludzie
<uczen>  a nic :)
<mateusz_> as
<uczen> file:///home/uczen/Pobrane/paczek.jpg
<uczen> nice
<uczen> lol
<Kolbier> elo
<Kolbier> eluwina
<mateusz_> no siema
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<quetzal> is there any widget for KDE to see images slider on desktop?
<joanne> I am installing Ubuntu and wish to if I can  install KDE Plasma over top of Ubuntu
<user|69315> Hi! I am a total novice when it comes to anything tech. BUT my old laptop hard drive. I removed it, replaced it with a SSD and am now trying to install Kubuntu as the os. I made a bootable usb drive with the iso file and put it in my laptop and it just seems to be stuck on the title screen. Is it installing? did I miss a step? I wasnt prompted to s
<user|69315> elect any language or anything like that....
<bprompt> user|69315:  hmmmm did you ever partition the SSD or format it yet? how big is it? 120Gbs?  256Gbs? how fast of a cpu is it on your laptop?
<oerheks> after putting the ssd in, have you been in the bios? important step to make it recognized.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @joanne, You can install any of the common Linux desktop environments on Ubuntu fairly easily from the package manager.   For the case of KDE (per your request), you'd want to `sudo apt install kde-full` to get the full KDE desktop experience.  (The easier way, however is to install the official Kubuntu, which is Ubuntu with KDE all pre-installed and ready to rock.)
<IrcsomeBot> Amy Olivas was added by: Amy Olivas
#kubuntu 2020-02-28
<notguest96> Hi, I can't seem to install "ungooled chromium" with a debian package, Is this normal?
<notguest96> The problem with debian packages I mean
<valorie> notguest96: chromium is now only provided as a snap
<valorie> why, I don't know
<notguest96> What does that mean valorie
<notguest96> I don't understand what snaps are
<valorie> well, I don't quite understand them either
<valorie> !snap
<ubottu> Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<valorie> that's simple enough....
<notguest96> Oh like a package?
<notguest96> Well I got .deb package
<notguest96> But whenever I click install I can't install it
<notguest96> Not sure if it's because of snapcraft or not
<valorie> for whatever reason, it is no long available except as a snap
<notguest96> https://ungoogled-software.github.io/ungoogled-chromium-binaries/
<notguest96> This is their download page
<notguest96> I click on 19.10
<notguest96> Maybe that's the problem
<notguest96> Maybe Kubuntu can't support 19.10 applications yet
<valorie> what?
<valorie> I'm running 19.10 and have been for 5 months
<valorie> next month is 20.04
<notguest96> qApt package installer recognize it
<notguest96> but won't install
<notguest96> So that's where i'm a little bit confused
<notguest96> I know kubuntu is running on ubuntu
<valorie> kubuntu IS ubuntu
<valorie> with KDE software
<valorie> chromium isn't ours; we don't package it
<valorie> perhaps ask in #ubuntu
<notguest96> ok thanks
<IrcsomeBot> KiritoLovesasuna was added by: KiritoLovesasuna
<il> hi
<il> i delete my drive and know ,this like "sda1,sda3,sda4" its can make problem for my boot?
<lordievader> Good morning
<lordievader> il: What did you do exactly?
<il> lordievader, i delete sda2 drive
<lordievader> Why and how?
<il> bc i wanna install linux on this drive and when i trying to install linux windows said you have to install drivers first
<il> with fdisk
<lordievader> Was there  important data on that partition?
<il> lordievader, no
<il> im worry about grub and bootloader
<lordievader> Grub is typically installed to the MBR and the partition mounted as /boot. Is that sda1 in your case?
<il> lordievader,in sda4
<lordievader> Then there should be no worries. Be sure to keep a live-usb ready and try a reboot to verify.
<IrcsomeBot> Danielle Lynn was added by: Danielle Lynn
<McSQ> Hello
<McSQ> Hello
<calamity> heya, I'm running kubuntu 19.10 on Parallels and I'm having trouble getting full resolution. I've tried to install parallels tools and I got the error "could not build kernel modules"
<calamity> (also I tried https://gist.github.com/rudolfratusinski/a4d9e3caff11a4d9d81d2e84abc9afbf to no avail)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ecov> yo
<IrcsomeBot> MMS Lacazette was added by: MMS Lacazette
<IrcsomeBot> <MMS Lacazette> 🚨💰🚨 … Yooo BCTO Traders - many of you may not know this, but there’s now derivatives on BTC 💎 No binary derivatives, actual real derivatives fully regulated in the US by the CFTC 🤝 … Instead of getting liquidated by a BitMex flash crash (r.i.p. XRP bulls 02/13/2020) 😤 you can buy puts and calls on bitcoin from next day all the way to 2021. One of the only places you can currently do this is … ▶️ Led
<IrcsomeBot> http://bit.ly/2T0rNDh … If you want to give it a go, try it out for free using this link 📈 … http://bit.ly/2T0rNDh … 🚨💰🚨
<BluesKaj> lacazette, no spamming please
<IrcsomeBot> 19029053047 was added by: 19029053047
<mysmah> hello world
<IrcsomeBot> Jonathan Pfeifer was added by: Jonathan Pfeifer
<daftykins> hi all, i got a report that a bug was fixed and closed on gnome's gitlab today, regarding networkmanager-openvpn - i'm wondering how to find out whether it'll make it into focal or not? if it got into daily images i could test it out for example
<daftykins> it's extremely fresh though, appears the dev only merged his fix 20 hours ago
<IrcsomeBot> sudoWiz was added by: sudoWiz
<genii> !info network-manager-openvpn focal
<ubottu> network-manager-openvpn (source: network-manager-openvpn): network management framework (OpenVPN plugin core). In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.10-1ubuntu1 (focal), package size 50 kB, installed size 280 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<genii> daftykins: What version was in git?
<genii> hm
<genii> !info network-manager-openvpn-gnome focal
<ubottu> network-manager-openvpn-gnome (source: network-manager-openvpn): network management framework (OpenVPN plugin GNOME GUI). In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.10-1ubuntu1 (focal), package size 41 kB, installed size 269 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<daftykins> not sure how to work that out - https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/NetworkManager-openvpn/-/commit/bad43d497b37b8f64cdad4315dd2665ad002822a
<RikMills> daftykins: that package is in 'main' so maintained by the people in #ubuntu-desktop
<RikMills> who are mostly away now until monday
<daftykins> ah ok so it'll be at the mercy of whichever they decide to pull in last prior to feature freeze?
<RikMills> tags https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/NetworkManager-openvpn/-/tags
<RikMills> the last proper release is the one we have, 1.8.10
<daftykins> ugh it's going to be so disappointing if focal carries on with this issue, openvpn 2.4 changed the compression fields - so right now if i have a server such as pfsense routers, i can only connect if i drop to a shell and bring it up by hand
<daftykins> not the end of the world, but not ideal of course
<daftykins> ah well, thanks guys :) i'll take another look next week perhaps
<RikMills> (a) is there a launchpad bug? (b) talk to the people in #ubuntu-desktop next week
<RikMills> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <sudoWiz> Is there a way to check for and update firmware for my Lenovo laptop built into kubuntu?
<DualBootDude> Hello people, I am searching for help for the topic of installing kubuntu 19.10 as dual boot beside win10. All Tutorials i could find mention an install option "install alongside windows" which the kubuntu install just won't give me. I would configure the free space manually but i dont want to mess up something boot related because i really am an a
<DualBootDude> mateur regarding the boot topic. If someone is able to provide helpful information or point me in the right direction i would greatly appreciate it.
<oerheks> make free space from within windows, preferrably
<DualBootDude> I tried that and i could use the free space. But the installer then wanted to know where to install the bootloader and at that point i decided to step back and ask for help because i really dont know anything about bootloaders.
<DualBootDude> Does anyone know if i can install the bootloader on the same partition that i mount my / on and then still boot into windows like before?
<daftykins> do you know if your Windows 10 install is using legacy or EFI boot at the moment?
<DualBootDude> in the msinfo32 it says "UEFI" under BIOS Mode
<DualBootDude> so EFI i guess?
<oerheks> most likely yes
<daftykins> yep sounds likely, so did you mean you already have some free space prepared? how much?
<oerheks> now check if you have mbr and number of partitions, 4 primairy max..
<DualBootDude> i prepared 64 GiB. I can see those as "Free space" in the disk configuration in the Kubuntu installer
 * daftykins leaves this to oerheks 
<DualBootDude> okay let me check
<DualBootDude> My main disk where i want to install it has a 500MB Recovery Partition and a 100MB EFI Partition. It is GPT Partition
<DualBootDude> Maybe i should also mention that it is an NVMe SSD in case there are any driver problems or something alike
<oerheks> GPT, no problem with the number of primairy partitions then
<oerheks> just make sure you start kubuntu usb in UEFI mode..
<DualBootDude> is this an advanced option in the menu at the start?
<DualBootDude> okay. I found something regarding the boot into UEFI mode. Maybe i need to check my BIOS settings again but i know where to look now. Thank you very much for the advice!
<IrcsomeBot> GalantGTR was added by: GalantGTR
<IrcsomeBot> <GalantGTR> Hi. Ist anybody know why by KUbuntu 19.10 on one of the super Button Kombination ist not available and I can't block the widgets on desktop...? I can move them all of the time and by right mouse click I didn't see that option
<IrcsomeBot> <GalantGTR> Thx for your reply
<IrcsomeBot> Hassan Robinson was added by: Hassan Robinson
<IrcsomeBot> Brandi Gomez was added by: Brandi Gomez
#kubuntu 2020-02-29
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> I tried updating in the terminal but had a lock. I used Muon but it failed. I decided to reboot and get this:
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/wedhWysV/file_24635.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> How long does this unintended upgrade suppose to take? It has been 15 min or more!
<valorie> !lock
<valorie> hmmm, there is a link about this.....
<valorie> https://askubuntu.com/questions/911625/update-locked-within-terminal
<valorie> @Anarchotaoist were you actually in the term or in konsole?
<valorie> you'll have to get to the term to fix I think
<valorie> that seems a rather complete answer though
<valorie> best of luck
 * valorie goes off to dinner
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> ok, 30 minutes and now I am back up.
<IrcsomeBot> Amy Carter was added by: Amy Carter
<ecov> Amy....
<ecov> Carter....
<IrcsomeBot> Varun Krishna was added by: Varun Krishna
<valorie> @Anarchotaoist good to hear
<IrcsomeBot> vp205 was added by: vp205
<amin_> hi
<amin_> how to make another desktop in kde??
<Alabalistic> hi
<IrcsomeBot> <vp205> Is there anyone using Dev C++ in Kubuntu?
<Alabalistic> settings
<amin_> let me see...
<Alabalistic> workspace behavor
<Alabalistic> virtual desktop
<Alabalistic> there you will find the settings
<Alabalistic> amin_,
<amin_> I found sth.
<amin_> tan(x)
<amin_> it worked!
<IrcsomeBot> 18737352500 was added by: 18737352500
<Alabalistic> np
<IrcsomeBot> 15876006125 was added by: 15876006125
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> https://static.tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pub/images/hackerman_6876.jpg
<snow> BGL
<snow> bbhoss
<BluesKaj> snow,??
<w-admin> hi, I want to create an app. when I connect to my university wifi, asks me to login, I want to skip this step.
<w-admin> when I connect to this AccessPoint, I want to see a notification with two button
<w-admin> one is "auto-login" , and the other is "not-now"
<w-admin> any one have any idea for this? in other word, I want to use button in notifications (plasma dekstop)
<saidbakr> hi
<Noboru55> Hello, i really wanted to run Kubuntu, because i like how it looks nice! but my hardware is too weak, can i do some configuration to do it running better?
<Noboru55> for example, win10 i can configure my hardware to run better here, and it works, is it possible to do in kubuntu?
<Noboru55> like, disable things on startup, disable compositor, plasma.. and this kind of thing..
<Noboru55> thank you
<ailion> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall/Kubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=snapshot17.png
<ailion> What's the name of Kubuntu's graphical installer?
<diogenes_> ailion, afaik calamares.
<ailion> Thank you!
<diogenes_> you're welcome
<valorie> diogenes_: we don't use cala, although we're considering switching after the LTS is out
<valorie> we still use ubiquity
<diogenes_> valorie, the screenshot doesn't look like ubiquity.
<valorie> ubiquity can look like anything
<valorie> you can check in #kubuntu-devel if you don
<valorie> t believe me
<valorie> we have not switched yet
<diogenes_> oh ok, i didn't know that, pardon me then.
<valorie> diogenes_: np, just wanted to keep the info in here as accurate as possible
<pvc> i love plasma by kde
<pvc> and all the kde soft
<valorie> me too
<valorie> :-)
<IrcsomeBot> تعديل الاسم was added by: تعديل الاسم
<IrcsomeBot> <تعديل الاسم> How's everything with you?
<IrcsomeBot> Michelle Greenelsh was added by: Michelle Greenelsh
<IrcsomeBot> Kelly Baker was added by: Kelly Baker
#kubuntu 2020-03-01
<IrcsomeBot> Michelle Campbell was added by: Michelle Campbell
<IrcsomeBot1> <Varun Krishna> How to install Kubuntu Eyes which was in the beginning of Kubuntu version 8,9
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<renioo> uh
<renioo> hi
<IrcsomeBot1> <bauchhaus> Is there anything I can do to have the icon text look okay after waking up from sleep?
<IrcsomeBot1> <bauchhaus> (Photo, 264x284) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/VvLNbHy1/file_24752.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> @bauchhaus, Max, the text corruption on desktop icons after waking from sleep has been a long standing NVidia/QT/plasma issue.  The easiest way to remedy is to run plasmashell —replace &
<IrcsomeBot1> <bauchhaus> @DarinMiller, Thanks.
<IrcsomeBot1> Darkmedicine was added by: Darkmedicine
